# Lucky thread



## Poppy84

Hi

I found out I had a missed miscarriage on 1st march. I was 10 weeks but baby didnt make it past 8-9. I had a medicated mc on 2nd march and stopped bleeding around the 8th march. I cried every day until I stopped bleeding.

I know it's soon but I just want to be pregnant again. We have been trying every other day since bleeding stopped. I just don't want to risk missing the egg. The doc said we could start trying as soon as we are ready but to wait for one AF for dating reasons. I don't want to wait that long.

Is anyone else doing the same? I would live to have someone to talk to.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm trying again Straight away. I MC on March 6. I'm taking PG test every other morning waiting for BFN. Right now they are faint pos. Which I'm taking as my numbers are nearly back to normal. HCG was 4100 last Monday. So, when they go BFN, I'm going to OPK...

Some women don't O, in the cycle before first AF. So, I'm just going to see what happens.

So sorry for your loss, hoping you get a sticky bean fast! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry for your loss too. This is horrible starting again.
I hope we ovulate soon!!!! I havnt taken any pregbancy tests to see if they r negative but I had a scan on mon and they said my uterus was clean.

I havnt told anyone that knows about the mc that im trying again. they all keep telling me I should wait a few months until we feel better. However, I feel that I don't know how long it's going to take to get pregnant again and if I wait a few months I would have wasted time. 

If we ovulate before af, do you think it will happen about 2 weeks after mc?


----------



## Leinzlove

O happens 2-4 weeks after MC. Unfortunatley, that was a question I was often asked. But, I haven't told anyone we are trying, either. And really its not a decison for them. Just for you and DH. On positive note I have a friend that MC, O'd 2 weeks later, and is 10 weeks pg with strong HB. 

It's hard not thinking about how pregnant I should be. I also experienced a MMC. I went in at 8w2d and saw a baby, small sac and no HB. Was measuring 6w4d. Dr. said my dates were off. But, I knew they weren't. I had been ttc for 5 months. I then had blood drawn every 2 days with low HCG, but they continued to rise. Right up until March 6, when I MC naturally. 

I didn't want to try again until March 8. DD just had major surgery and I asked DH when he was ready to try again. He said "When you are." I thought about what a fighter DD was and knew I had no choice but to get up and fight for what I want. So, we decided as soon as my body is ready, we are. We can't replace the baby we've lost. But, we still want our baby. So, I totally understand.

No one should ever have to go through MC. It is hard having all those dreams and such joy one day. Then for it to be taken away the next.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I had my m/c the day after you. I stopped bleeding yesterday, and like you cried every single day. I would like to start again right away, but don't think we will because my boyfriend has said he's terrified to touch me because in his words "I don't want to put you through that heartbreak again" (he thinks its his fault I miscarried because he's adopted and we don't know his family medical history). I know we will try again soon, but I have to respect his decision to wait a little longer.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hey sorry for your loses i had a natural MC on sat and cant wait for the bleeding to stop so me and hubby can get trying we were almost 8 wks pregnant and it took 8 month to fall pregnant so im not wasting anytime.. im goin to start my ovualtion tests as soon as my bleeding stops im just desperate to fall again.. and we have also told everyone we wont be trying for a while now...x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Cheryl, I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: I MC 9 days ago. But, it started at 8w2d when I went to my first scan full of anticipation and joy. Sadly, we saw a baby, no hb, small sac. I kept looking for the HB. I knew it had to be there. It wasn't. My Dr. said the dates had to be off, but I'd been ttc for 5 months, so I knew. 

Cried and cried, just miserable. I had my HCG levels checked every other day. They were rising slowly. I longed, prayed, screamed for a miracle. However, I knew it was over. I started spotting at 9w1d, the doctor diagnosed my MC. On 9w3d he called to say my levels were still rising. I'd keep getting my numbers monitored. And we'd have a scan at 10w2d, however three hours later I passed my baby. As sad as I was, I also was relieved. I had no idea what to expect and I really wanted to pass naturally. I just didn't want to wait for it.

So, here I am still spotting and pregnancy tests still positive. When they are negative, I can start Opk's. In the mean time I working on preconception. Like losing the 6lbs I gained, getting a dental cleaning. Thinking of the joy I had with my pregnancy that ended to soon. What I wouldn't have given for one more day. You know?


----------



## frstndonly

Ladies, I'm so sorry for all of your losses. :hugs: I MC with my first Feb. 22 at 6 weeks. My Dr. told me I could try again imm. so we are. I am pretty pos. I ovulated on March 10, so I should be able to start testing next week. Here's to hoping we all see :bfp: soon.

Leinzlove
I agree with you 100%,

"No one should ever have to go through MC. It is hard having all those dreams and such joy one day. Then for it to be taken away the next." :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Im so sorry u have all been through the awful experience of a mc too.

How is everyone doing?
It's will be 2 weeks tomorrow since I had my medicated assisted mc. I'm still waiting to ovulate! I gave a really good feeling we r going to be lucky though

Good luck to everyone trying to conceive xx


----------



## CherylC3

yeah my bleeding has almost stopped... i just cant wait to get trying... hopefully this weekend i can start my testing...x


----------



## Poppy84

Yay


----------



## daniellebrown

hi everyone i was wondering should i use the first day i miscarried as cycle day one? i really wanna try rite away so i can get a :bfp: before my would have been due date


----------



## too_scared

i can't wait to start ttc again. i had a medically assisted mc on march 1st. i had a scan yesterday and while i didn't see my dr yet to get the report, the tech did tell me that if she had any concerns she would have talked to the radiologist immediately. she said to her it looked good. i have an appt to see my dr next week. as long as everything has passed we will be ttc again right after my first af. 

i feel like maybe i ov'ed in the pasted few days. i had a little spotting on monday and tuesday and i always get spotting around ovulation. i also had a pain on my right side. i REALLY hope that i did ov so i will get af in 2 weeks or so and then we will (hopefully) catch the next eggy!!

tons of sticky :dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## Poppy84

I don't know which day you would count as CD1. If I get pregnant ( fingers crossed) I will try and work out which day I ovulated and then count 2 weeks backwards.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies
Really glad I found this thread. I had a mc at 7 wks on 28th march. If I count that day as cd1 I am now cd17. I always have ovulated day 14-17 but I have absolutely no signs of ovulation. Like all of you, I am desperate to get bfp this month as its the only thing stopping me being heartbroken and thinking how many wks pregnant etc I should have been!

I wondered if it's normal to ovulate late? I am stressed opk poas every 2 mins thinking I'll never o again :-( 

Any advice?? Big hugs to you all x x x x


----------



## CherylC3

daniellebrown said:


> hi everyone i was wondering should i use the first day i miscarried as cycle day one? i really wanna try rite away so i can get a :bfp: before my would have been due date

Hey sorry for ur loss :hugs: i also had a Natural MC the same day as you my bleeding has stopped today so im going to start :sex: tonight even tho i dont think i am ovulating, on mon im going to start ovulation tests to see when i am... i think cycle 1 is once you period will come... but ppl say you can ovulate b4 ur period comes after a MC.. Was your a Natural MC? has ur bleeding stoped?xx


----------



## steph.

Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me posting. just want to share my story. I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks on the 29th of March last year. I bled for one week. On the 1st of May i found our i was pregnant again. Never had af, and dont know exactly when i ovulated, although i vaguely remember having o pains around the 15th, 10 days after the bleeding stopped. I now have a 12 week old baby. My doctor told me women are more fertile straight after a mc because the cervix remains slightly more open than usual. 

i am very sorry for your losses, and hope you get your rainbow babies very soon. xxx


----------



## Poppy84

steph. said:


> Hi ladies, i hope you dont mind me posting. just want to share my story. I had a natural miscarriage at 7 weeks on the 29th of March last year. I bled for one week. On the 1st of May i found our i was pregnant again. Never had af, and dont know exactly when i ovulated, although i vaguely remember having o pains around the 15th, 10 days after the bleeding stopped. I now have a 12 week old baby. My doctor told me women are more fertile straight after a mc because the cervix remains slightly more open than usual.
> 
> i am very sorry for your losses, and hope you get your rainbow babies very soon. xxx

Hi

Can I ask- how did they date ur baby if u hadn't had an af? Did they use the guest day of ur mc?


----------



## steph.

They sent me for an early ultrasound at 6 weeks and went by her measurements :flower: It was a good excuse also to see her and make sure there was a heartbeat and that everything looked good. Although that didnt stop me worrying all through the pregnancy tbh:blush:


----------



## ArmyWife86

I am trying right away too! I have many many stories of women that tried right away and got BFP right away too. We are vry fertile right after a MC. If you are ok with the doctor having trouble dating your pregnancy, GO FOR IT!
I know I am! Let's buddy up! I ovulated last weekend so I am hoping to test and get BFP next Sunday!


----------



## CherylC3

ArmyWife86 said:


> I am trying right away too! I have many many stories of women that tried right away and got BFP right away too. We are vry fertile right after a MC. If you are ok with the doctor having trouble dating your pregnancy, GO FOR IT!
> I know I am! Let's buddy up! I ovulated last weekend so I am hoping to test and get BFP next Sunday!

hey sorry for your loss when did u hav ur MC?xx


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so confused!

Iv had some spotting today. First time since any bleeding for about 9 days.
I took a 6 days early pregbancy test cos I started panicing that I hadn't passed everything.
It's very slightly positive. Is this possible if I had a scan a week ago and was told my ur uturus was clean? Surely it can't be a new pregnancy only 2 weeks after mc!


----------



## Yam87

Hi poppy84. I had a similar situation to you. I had an ultrasound on 01 Feb that showed our baby had stopped growing at 10 weeks. I had a d&c at 11 weeks 6 days. I was doing hpt's often and started getting negatives 2 weeks and 6 days later. Unfortunately, your positive may just be leftover hcg. But don't let that get you down! There is a chance that I might be pregnant less than 6 weeks after the d&c. I joined today to ask about it.


----------



## ArmyWife86

Cheryl, it happened 3 weeks ago as of Friday.


----------



## Poppy84

Thank you

So the test is just showing some left over hormone? It's not saying there is any left over tissue in me?


----------



## CherylC3

lets hope we are all just lucky enough to get pregnant soon ladies...x


----------



## Yam87

The hcg can take weeks to get back to zero. Like I said, it took nearly three weeks for my hcg to get low enough to not be detected on a hpt. I assumed my levels got to zero shortly after that. I had a blood test last week and was told on Friday that I am less than two weeks pregnant. Still getting negative hpt's. So I'm a bit confused. Will get another blood test tomorrow so I will let you know if I did get right down and now am pregnant, or if my hcg has remained at a really low level. This has been doing my head in all weekend.


----------



## aleshy7

Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?


----------



## Poppy84

I had some stretchy cm last weekend but it was slightly tinted brown (sorry for tmi). Still waiting for ewcm. I can't wait to ovulate but im thinking it won't happen yet if I'm still getting a faint positive.


I hope u r ovulating. Good luck!


----------



## too_scared

Poppy, i think we are at the same place with this... i had some spotting just now so i have my fingers crossed that it is the start of af. 

i really wish all the best of luck to you ladies!! sticky :dust: to us all!


----------



## Poppy84

Can I ovulate if my hcg is not zero?


----------



## too_scared

i'm not sure :( i'm sorry. 

i got a bfn on a hpt a week ago friday. i feel like i may have ov last monday but i am not sure. i had some sticky cm around that time and had some light spotting, which i normally get around ov. i don't know if it was way too early?

i just don't know if you can say for sure what will happen/can happen :(


----------



## Poppy84

The spotting I had yest has stopped now. It def wasn't enough to be a period :-(


----------



## too_scared

well, that is a good sign, right? 

i have decided to wait until my first af to try. i just don't think i can handle the stress of dating the pregnancy. if the baby measures smaller than i think it will be cause i ov later than i thought... too much stress for me! i just won't know if the baby isn't growing like it should or if i implanted/ov later. :(


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies
It took about a week for my hcg to go to neg after mc on 28th feb at 7wks. I have had pos opk for 2 days now and think ovulating today uk mothers day!! We dtd last night and this morning using preseed and soft cups. I am cd 20 if you could proper 1st day bleeding as cd1. I usually ovulate cd14-17 so a little late. I hope we all do well this month! 
Anyone else ovulated yet? Xx


----------



## MrsMcK04

aleshy7 said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?

Hi! I'm new to this forum too as I just experienced my first m/c last week. We were 4+3 and it was really hard. :( I too stopped bleeding on Tuesday and started having EWCM yesterday and today. I'm only on CD10 - I usually don't O until CD17 so I haven't been doing OPK's because I thought it would be too early. 
So I don't have any answers for you, but at least we are in the same boat!

They think I miscarried due to low progesterone levels (they were 0.4) but they refuse to do any supplements or future blood testing until I miscarry 3 times in a row. :( I started vitamin b complex yesterday because I read it can help lengthen short LP's (mine is usually 10 days) andit can increase progesterone naturally - so here's to hoping!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Can I ovulate if my hcg is not zero?

I'm also trying straight after mc on 3/11/12 at just under 5 wks. My doctor told me it is impossible to ovulate until your hcg goes away...I didn't bleed much but spotted until yesterday so we r already sending in the troops and I started o tests which haven't been positive but I have had ovary pain??? I have a history of cysts so who knows??

Sorry for everyones losses I'm glad we have each other. :hugs:

I'm also thinking about telling ppl that we aren't going to try for awhile Bc I don't want to tell anyone if and when we do get a bfp and hat will make ppl less suspicious. Going through truism would have been easier if the whole town didn't know I was pregnant but family and work ppl aren't reliable secret keepers. Working at a physical job its gonna be hard to keep things quit!! But the boy has already made it clear that NO ONE not even close family will know this time around.


----------



## Poppy84

I have a negative test this morning so will now be testing for ovulation again. I want this so much!!!!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I have a negative test this morning so will now be testing for ovulation again. I want this so much!!!!!!

It mat still take a bit yo get to 0 for a blood test Bc hpts just aren't as sensitive as blood tests since I didn't have an ultra sound prior to mc they have monitored my hcg by blood so they can rule out eptopic I go tomorrow for the final one and feel majorly confident that by then it will be zero! I hope yours gets down and you get your positive o soon. I also started opks 3days ago and got nothing I'm running out and since I have no idea when to expect anything anymore had to order more... amazon.com has the cheapest ones I found and they work for me they also have cheap super sensitive hpts!! Good luck all!!


----------



## WeeSal

Hi Ladies, may I join you?

I had my second mmc diagnosed on the 1st of February and finally miscarried with the help of medical management on the 29th of February. After the treatment a scan showed that everything had passed and I finally had a negative pregnancy test on the 14th of March. Physially everything is AOk.

You all know how tough this is so I don't have to preach to the choir. Yesterday I had a particularly hard day and my poor husband caught the brunt of it (why can men not communicate!!!). Anyway, long story short and (fab:blush:) make up sex with no protection was the result and I am 99.9% sure I was ovulating. We had pretty much decided to try again as soon as I had first AF but we kinda jumped the gun. Scared to be going down this road again but the alternative jst isn't an option.

Hoping for success stores for us all! xx

Too Scared, nice to see you here. xx


----------



## too_scared

i was thinking the same of you, WeeSal. :hugs:

i can't wait to start seeing some bfp's in this thread!


----------



## WeeSal

It's like a school reunion Too Scared! Seriously though, as great as the MC forum is some days it can really get you down, I like the positivity in this forum even if I do feel like the new girl. Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## too_scared

i know what you mean. i had to leave the mc support forum a while ago. 

i'm good, thanks :) still waiting for af. i have been spotting yesterday and again today so i am so hoping that it is the start of af. i'm still waiting on the report from my scan to make sure everything has passed, but i am pretty sure that it will be ok, going on what the tech said. i can't wait to get back to ttc. i thought i wanted to start immediately but the more i think about dating the pg and all the stress that it will cause if i don't know the exact dates the less i am able to give it a try. soon though!

how are you doing?


----------



## WeeSal

Really hope AF appears for you soon and I'm sure your report will confirm everything is as it should be. I had planned to wait for first AF too but that ship kind of sailed. We should be able to date from ovulation, not that I'm counting any chickens. Physically I'm all good, the heads a different story. Good days and bad. I've been thinking a lot about my first baby too. It's hard to forget that I should be 18 weeks pregnant with an eight month old wee one. It's the middle of calving season on our farm right now and that's a great distraction believe it or not. Keep in touch, looking forward to hearing about that BFP! xx


----------



## aleshy7

MrsMcK04 said:


> aleshy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this forum too as I just experienced my first m/c last week. We were 4+3 and it was really hard. :( I too stopped bleeding on Tuesday and started having EWCM yesterday and today. I'm only on CD10 - I usually don't O until CD17 so I haven't been doing OPK's because I thought it would be too early.
> So I don't have any answers for you, but at least we are in the same boat!
> 
> They think I miscarried due to low progesterone levels (they were 0.4) but they refuse to do any supplements or future blood testing until I miscarry 3 times in a row. :( I started vitamin b complex yesterday because I read it can help lengthen short LP's (mine is usually 10 days) andit can increase progesterone naturally - so here's to hoping!Click to expand...

WOW! If I were you I would look in to getting a new OB right away. I've heard after 2 MC that they start testing. This was my first pregnancy & MC so I am praying that it was only a 1 time thing. I have to say that when I did concieve it was the first cycle in a while that was regular (28-30 days) mine were anywhere from 35-75 days before!! I had just started taking flaxseed, omega-3's, and vitamin b complex which contains every B vitamin there is along with extra folic acid on top of the prenatals right when I concieved as well. I did that the first time & am doing it again to see if it works. 

I have read that you are more fertile after a MC and if it was early & natural that it shouldn't disrupt your cycles. As for me, my cycles have been all over the place so I am just hoping this is a normal cycle bcz of my EWCM & OV pains! If I am counting my MC as CD 1 then I am on CD 14. Hoping that we both get a true BFP soon with a healthy baby! :baby:

Btw, OPK's are usless for O right now but it is nice seeing the levels drop.


----------



## CortneyMarie

aleshy7 said:


> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleshy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this forum too as I just experienced my first m/c last week. We were 4+3 and it was really hard. :( I too stopped bleeding on Tuesday and started having EWCM yesterday and today. I'm only on CD10 - I usually don't O until CD17 so I haven't been doing OPK's because I thought it would be too early.
> So I don't have any answers for you, but at least we are in the same boat!
> 
> 
> They think I miscarried due to low progesterone levels (they were 0.4) but they refuse to do any supplements or future blood testing until I miscarry 3 times in a row. :( I started vitamin b complex yesterday because I read it can help lengthen short LP's (mine is usually 10 days) andit can increase progesterone naturally - so here's to hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! If I were you I would look in to getting a new OB right away. I've heard after 2 MC that they start testing. This was my first pregnancy & MC so I am praying that it was only a 1 time thing. I have to say that when I did concieve it was the first cycle in a while that was regular (28-30 days) mine were anywhere from 35-75 days before!! I had just started taking flaxseed, omega-3's, and vitamin b complex which contains every B vitamin there is along with extra folic acid on top of the prenatals right when I concieved as well. I did that the first time & am doing it again to see if it works.
> 
> I have read that you are more fertile after a MC and if it was early & natural that it shouldn't disrupt your cycles. As for me, my cycles have been all over the place so I am just hoping this is a normal cycle bcz of my EWCM & OV pains! If I am counting my MC as CD 1 then I am on CD 14. Hoping that we both get a true BFP soon with a healthy baby! :baby:
> 
> Btw, OPK's are usless for O right now but it is nice seeing the levels drop.Click to expand...

My doctor also told me that most insurance companies make you wait until you've had 3mcs before they will pay for testing although he would do yhr tests but would cost upwards to 6 grand out of pocket. It sucks that insurance companies put ppl through that kind of agony :wacko: !!


----------



## aleshy7

I didn't know that but I guess I can see that now because all insurance companies pretty much stink! Let's hope that next time you have a healthy baby and not another MC to even have the tests done!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Anyone else on this thread trying immediately after a D&E/ERPC? They told me to wait one cycle to make sure everything calms down, and the lining is good, etc. Am a bit disappointed though, after hearing the theory that you're more fertile after an MC...also, is that only for natural MCs or for D&Es also? I haven't stopped spotting yet. I think I'm done, then, poof, it appears again... :nope:


----------



## Poppy84

Still not ovulating :-(


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy!! What cd do you think you're on? I was cd20 when I got pos opk. No signs at all before. Was really scared I wasn't gonna ovulate ever again!!

Weesal.... I think we ovulated about the same time. Let's hope this turns into one of those lucky bfp threads! I was on a valentine ttc one and there ended up being about 19 of us around that time with bfp. I got the 1st but on 7th feb as couldn't wait til 14th!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O, Toothfairy. I hope you catch the eggy. 

AFM, CD 15, waiting for O. I got my first BFN yesterday. It was 13 days after natural MC.


----------



## Poppy84

Not sure- its been 18 days since medically assisted mc started. I have a feeling I will ovulate in next few days.

I hope this thread is lucky and there are lots of bfp's!


----------



## MightyMom

I had a natural m/c on 4 March, stopped bleeding a week or so ago. Don't have an OPK and haven't been doing any HPTs either. Watching my CM to see when I'm Oing. It's looking pretty gooey today (I call it vagina sneeze) so I think I must be Oing today. We have definitely been :sex: for the last couple days and I intend to continue that trend! DH will be leaving in a week to Italy for 10 days, so I feel like it's now or never!

Is anyone else obsessed with this?? I'm checking out what the EDD would be assuming we get pregnant today. The calculator says 11 December so I'm hoping for a Sagittarius rainbow baby. I'd settle for a Christmas baby too. :xmas8:


----------



## Poppy84

I'm completely obsessed. I keep checking the calculator to see when it would be due if I get pregnant soon


----------



## too_scared

if i get pg in april i will be due very close to my b-day. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm also obsessed! Waiting for the OPK to turn positive. Come on sticky beans for everyone!


----------



## Dlw1991

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting on here! I joined the site back in january when we were TTC. It was our first time trying and tracking on opks. Lucky for us we fell first time but I found out on 10/03 we had a blighted ovum/missed miscarriage :-( empty sac, not even a bean. I should have been 9 weeks. We actually went private as I visited my Dr and told them I was losing symptoms and just felt something was wrong at 7 weeks but they wouldn't scan me. We were and obviously still are totally devestated :-( we were going to try right away as you're more fertile but the dr said wait a cycle so everything is all fresh so to speak. So now DF wants to wait but I'm so worried that my next O after first AF will be ages as my cycles are always all over the place (after stopping the pill I had cycles of 28, 66 & 34 days!) so I had ERPC on Friday just gone (16th) had spotting on the 3 days after then yesterday - TMI alert! - I had a huge gush of blood :-( which was just remaining tissue and I've been relatively heavy since. But does seem to have died off slightly today just got period pains. I got so upset as I thought perhaps I was going to be lucky and not have much and heal quickly etc but going for scan on Friday to check everything! So yeah. In 2 minds about when to start trying, scared that if we start before first AF I will mmc again. Can't see why though! Just want to get going again!! Very positive thread, I love it. I hope you all get your BFP's!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hello Dlw sorry for loss we all need to stay positive these days :hugs:

I'm with ya ladies I'm back to being a sacking!! I'm obsessed with bnb and getting a positive opk!!! And just obsessed with getting pregnant again I also checked on due dates Lol!! Oh well nothing wrong with being excited :happydance: idk why but I just really feel confident that we will be pregnant in the next 3 months tops.. I'm always such a pessemist but for some reason I just know its gonna happen..even though it took 10 months to happen the first time! !! Oh well gd luck and :dust:


----------



## fletch_W

Hi ladies, sorry for intruding. and so sorry for everyone losses. My grandma said to me 'you were going to have a baby but had an angel instead' so cute 

I had a miscarriage on Thursday. (March 15th) and my bleeding seems to be getting lighter. 

we got married in 2010 May and have been trying ever since. 
we finally had our first BFP on March 3rd. On the 14th, i noticed i had started spotting very light pink and was told by the nurse to expect it as i was only 6 weeks and 4 days, she said it was implantation (which i thought happened before or around the missed period stage) the next day it got heavier and in the afternoon after i went to the bathroom i was heavily bleeding and passed a largish grey/red clot. my heart almost stopped beating as i was in asda :shy: lol. anyhow. we went for a scan and everything had gone apart from a clot. i passed that yesterday.

I bought a million ovulation sticks and am going to start testing as soon as i stop bleeding. My hubby is away fishing and is back on friday which is perfect timing for the bleeding stopping and its also my birthday!!:winkwink: Im just praying that we dont have to wait another two years 

I really hope we all get sticky beans too. its so strange how one small thing like a positive pregnancy test can change your whole future and then a week later its taken from you. 

Its nice to read so many stories similar to my own and so many ladies wanting to start straight away like me. makes me feel less crazy and not as alone as i think. :hug: to you all!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lenzlove im still waiting to O too im on cd11 but i think i wont O till sat onwards still getting neg OPKs...

DLW sorry for your loss this furum is the only thing keeping me going it really gives you hope.. get some OPKs and start testing i was trying for 9 months and didnt think i could concieve and on month 9 started the Opks and fell straight away but sadly lost our wee baby at 7wks on the 9th march.. 

Cortney we will all defo get our BFP within the next 3 months...

Fletch sorry for your loss, we're all in it together..

girlies ive not been checking what my due date will be... tht jst upsets me cos i want to be pregnant so bad

BABYDUST TO EVERYONE...... LETS GET OUR STICKY BEANS....xxxx


----------



## too_scared

dlw and fletch, so sorry for your losses :hugs:

i finally got the results from the scan i had a week ago. it showed a little remaining fluid but no retained products. it also showed a good uterine lining. :happydance: 

i kind of want to start ttc again now before af. i know i mentioned that i would be nervous about dating/watching the baby's progress but i really want to get started again. i think the problem will be convincing dh. maybe i will start doing opks.

while i was typing this post the public health nurse called. i am not exactly sure of their role in pregnancy but they have meetings with the woman throughout the pregnancy and tracks growth, weight gain, etc and gives information. she called to tell me that my rubella protection is low and that "after the baby is born" i might want to look into getting a booster. :cry: i told her about my mc. she said dr's don't let them know when things like this happens. she felt awful. we had a conversation about mc because she had one too. she said no one really understands what you are going through until you have a mc yourself. she said a lot of people down play them because they just don't understand. i agree. :( i had a conversation with friends of ours last weekend and the husband said that he thinks that having a late term mc/still birth would be worse emotionally than a mc. i haven't experienced that but honestly losing a baby is losing a baby. :( i didn't say anything, just nodded along because i was afraid i would start crying. i mean, there was a baby and now there is no more baby. just because i only "knew" the baby for a few weeks, it was still there. sorry, i had a little rant. 

i hope you are all well. still sending tons of sticky :dust: you way!


----------



## MightyMom

Hooray for good news too_scared!

Fletch & Dlw, sorry for your losses. Hopefully you will have some luck now that you're in the sticky bean thread!

So disappointed this morning. I was all over DH to BD last night and he was like "I'm worn out! Can't we take a break?" I mean, I thought guys were the horny ones, but he said he needs a day of rest. I'm so sure I'm Oing right now and I'm just like "Come on dude! The clock is ticking!" (Or course I can't say that...it isn't sexy!)


----------



## Poppy84

Cm looks like its getting more stretchy but opk still says negative!

Boohoo!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations too scared on your clear scan xx


----------



## MightyMom

Hehehe! For some reason I am picturing someone pinching their CM between their fingers and testing its stretch saying "I think this is stretchy enough, let's BD!"

Maybe that's me, LOL.


----------



## Wiggler

Hi, sorry for everyones losses :hugs:

Can I join too, I lost my bean last week and am wanting to TTC straight away. I have no idea when I am going to ovulate, but got soe tests onn their way from Amazon. Babydust to everyone x x x


----------



## Poppy84

MightyMom said:


> Hehehe! For some reason I am picturing someone pinching their CM between their fingers and testing its stretch saying "I think this is stretchy enough, let's BD!"
> 
> Maybe that's me, LOL.

Hehe
It pretty much is like that!


----------



## Poppy84

Hi wiggler, course you can join.

So sorry for your loss last week. 
We are using this thread to have something positive to think about. I believe it will be very lucky and we will soon see lots of bfp's!!!


----------



## CherylC3

too scared tht is good u can start trying now...
Poppy im also the same really strechy but still neg where in ur cycle? are u im on CD 11
wiggler sorry for ur loss....x


----------



## too_scared

i feel like this thread is a lucky one too! :)


----------



## Wiggler

I feel good lucky vibes in here too. Got my ovulation tests arriving very soon hopefully, going to DTD with OH every other day until then. x x x


----------



## too_scared

good luck wiggler! tons of sticky :dust: to you :)


----------



## Wiggler

Millions of :dust: to you too sweetie! x x x


----------



## CortneyMarie

Wiggler said:


> Millions of :dust: to you too sweetie! x x x

Sorry for your loss wriggler you have come to the right place because this is indeed a bfp thread Hehe!! :thumbup: I cant wait until we are all getting our positive opks then our BFPs!!! :dust: and may it be sticky to all!!


----------



## Leinzlove

No worries about dating. If you know where abouts you O. I'm so obsessed, it'd be hard to miss. CD 16... very watchful....

Lucky thread!! Sticky Beans for everyone!!!


----------



## comet77

Hi- Sorry to hear of all your losses. I just miscarried on 3/16. But only confirmed it was an actual miscarriage today, when I went in for an ultrasound. My HCG bloodwork taken on friday indicated I was probably only 4 weeks...but I know I was 7. I guess the pregnancy was already failing. 
Anyhow, i only bled for 2 days, and then spotted until today. I'm terribly upset, but glad its over. it was a horrible long weekend.

I think we're going to start trying right away. OB said wait for a full cycle so we can track it better but, as I know you all know...it's hard to wait...start over when you were already on your way. 

I'll be anxious to see if any of you get pregnant here soon! 

This site is so helpful to me right now. What a tough week its been!


----------



## too_scared

so sorry for your loss comet :hugs:

so...we decided to throw caution to the wind last night and bd without a condom. nervous! but, the opk was negative yesterday. i am pretty sure we missed the egg. only time will tell, i guess! i will keep testing until af shows. 

i have a question for you guys...

my mmc started feb 12 - that is when i started bleeding - but didn't happen on its own after i waited so march 1 i used misoprostol. i thought i passed everything but it turned out that i hadn't. i actually passed the sac on march 10. which day do i count as cd 1?? oh, i also got a -ve on a hpt on the 9th. what do you think?


----------



## brnsgr1981

MrsMcK04 said:


> aleshy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this forum too as I just experienced my first m/c last week. We were 4+3 and it was really hard. :( I too stopped bleeding on Tuesday and started having EWCM yesterday and today. I'm only on CD10 - I usually don't O until CD17 so I haven't been doing OPK's because I thought it would be too early.
> So I don't have any answers for you, but at least we are in the same boat!
> 
> They think I miscarried due to low progesterone levels (they were 0.4) but they refuse to do any supplements or future blood testing until I miscarry 3 times in a row. :( I started vitamin b complex yesterday because I read it can help lengthen short LP's (mine is usually 10 days) andit can increase progesterone naturally - so here's to hoping!Click to expand...


HI There!

I am in your same boat, I have been TTC since Nov 2011. I also just had a chemical on 3/13/12 at 4 weeks and 3days, due on Nov 17, 2012 and stopped bleeding on 3/16/12, which also happened to be when AF was supposed to arrive if the doc hadn't confirmed pregnancy the week before. 
I started to have ovulation pains and really light brown spotting and positive opks on Sunday/Monday (CD 6-7), from my temps it looks like I O'd on CD8, just yesterday as my temps rose up and my opks are lighter. It seems too soon to O so soon since I just finished....any one have a successful pregnancy with such a strange cycle?


----------



## CortneyMarie

brnsgr1981 said:


> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aleshy7 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I'm new on here. I had a natural miscarriage on 3/5/12 at 10 weeks 4 days. I went to my ob for a follow up 1 week later on 3/12/12 and had blood work done. My hcg levels were down to 230 from around 40,000 a few weeks earlier. I have been following with opks and htps about every other day to monitor my levels going down. Yesterday I had very faint (shadow) line on hpt and positive opk so I do still have some hcg and it's almost been 2 weeks since the miscarriage. Obviously, DH and I are devasted since we were TTC for about 7 months. However, we are already trying again since we know that I will more more fertile right now!My OB also gave me the go ahead to TTC right away. I stopped spotting around Monday/Tuesday. Yesterday I noticed EWCM and am praying that I am ovulating or about to ovulate!! I am so nervous and excited all over again...anyone else experience EWCM so soon after MC?
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this forum too as I just experienced my first m/c last week. We were 4+3 and it was really hard. :( I too stopped bleeding on Tuesday and started having EWCM yesterday and today. I'm only on CD10 - I usually don't O until CD17 so I haven't been doing OPK's because I thought it would be too early.
> So I don't have any answers for you, but at least we are in the same boat!
> 
> They think I miscarried due to low progesterone levels (they were 0.4) but they refuse to do any supplements or future blood testing until I miscarry 3 times in a row. :( I started vitamin b complex yesterday because I read it can help lengthen short LP's (mine is usually 10 days) andit can increase progesterone naturally - so here's to hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HI There!
> 
> I am in your same boat, I have been TTC since Nov 2011. I also just had a chemical on 3/13/12 at 4 weeks and 3days, due on Nov 17, 2012 and stopped bleeding on 3/16/12, which also happened to be when AF was supposed to arrive if the doc hadn't confirmed pregnancy the week before.
> I started to have ovulation pains and really light brown spotting and positive opks on Sunday/Monday (CD 6-7), from my temps it looks like I O'd on CD8, just yesterday as my temps rose up and my opks are lighter. It seems too soon to O so soon since I just finished....any one have a successful pregnancy with such a strange cycle?Click to expand...

I don't see why you couldn't get preggo with that cycle as long as you std before o date? Idk though anything is possible.


----------



## Poppy84

3 weeks tomorrow since my mc and I'm still not ovulating!!!!
I have one test left tomorrow.
I want to buy some off Internet. Can anyone in uk recommend which ones to order? Need cheepies

Thanku x


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy, I get my opk and preg from eBay shop called fertilityPlan. I can't find the link but you might be able to search eBay for the shop. I get the one step opk and preg tests. The opk work really well. The preg tests have faint smudge evaps but as long as you get used to them they are ok! Cheap and fast delivery too! Hope this helps?
By the way I am 4dpo today and feel totally depressed. My head is a mess. Don't know how I'll cope if no bfn as trying agian is only thing that eased the grief.


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls i thot i was on cd 14 after my mc 2 wks ago but tonght ive had cramping tummy bloaded and spotting is this my af b4 even ovulating??xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> hey girls i thot i was on cd 14 after my mc 2 wks ago but tonght ive had cramping tummy bloaded and spotting is this my af b4 even ovulating??xx

Who knows Cheryl I thought I was going to start af yesterday but didn't and atoll feel bloated a bit crampy and a bit tired!! I don't know what to think I just wish somehimg would happen soon.. opk getting darker but joying that close to positive and now I'm worried about a cyst or somehimg??


----------



## CortneyMarie

toothfairy29 said:


> Poppy, I get my opk and preg from eBay shop called fertilityPlan. I can't find the link but you might be able to search eBay for the shop. I get the one step opk and preg tests. The opk work really well. The preg tests have faint smudge evaps but as long as you get used to them they are ok! Cheap and fast delivery too! Hope this helps?
> By the way I am 4dpo today and feel totally depressed. My head is a mess. Don't know how I'll cope if no bfn as trying agian is only thing that eased the grief.

The 2ww sucks but try and stay positive at least you ovulated and have hope that you caught that egg!!! :happydance: sticky baby dust to u what day will u start testing??


----------



## CherylC3

CortneyMarie said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls i thot i was on cd 14 after my mc 2 wks ago but tonght ive had cramping tummy bloaded and spotting is this my af b4 even ovulating??xx
> 
> Who knows Cheryl I thought I was going to start af yesterday but didn't and atoll feel bloated a bit crampy and a bit tired!! I don't know what to think I just wish somehimg would happen soon.. opk getting darker but joying that close to positive and now I'm worried about a cyst or somehimg??Click to expand...

aw i kno being a woman is a total nightmare trying to hav a baby is so hard and when i did sex education at school they make u think youll become pregnant looking at a man.... i just wish it was easier than thisa stress...:cry:


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls i thot i was on cd 14 after my mc 2 wks ago but tonght ive had cramping tummy bloaded and spotting is this my af b4 even ovulating??xx
> 
> Who knows Cheryl I thought I was going to start af yesterday but didn't and atoll feel bloated a bit crampy and a bit tired!! I don't know what to think I just wish somehimg would happen soon.. opk getting darker but joying that close to positive and now I'm worried about a cyst or somehimg??Click to expand...
> 
> aw i kno being a woman is a total nightmare trying to hav a baby is so hard and when i did sex education at school they make u think youll become pregnant looking at a man.... i just wish it was easier than thisa stress...:cry:Click to expand...

Lol thats cuz it would happen that easy if you didn't want it too!! I'm still waiting for Saturday and hoping to get my positive opk then sending the troops in tonight got a new toy at a passion party to try out I'm kind of excited for how much it cost it better make us both explode. aha::haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl- I posted my thoughts for you in MMC March thread... Hope it helps! :hugs:

Cortney- I hope your new toy is worth the cost. If it brings excitement, seems to be doing its job. Have fun sending in the troops! :)


----------



## frstndonly

Good luck ladies, I hope to see lots of BFP's on this thread, but unfortunately I'm out. AF visited today.......with a vengeance. I gues taht's what happens when she hasn't visited since January :rofl:.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry the :witch: got you! I'm hoping AF doesn't visit me... I haven't even seen her this year! And I'm not planning on her arrival until... December, when I'm holding my rainbow!


----------



## Raavi

Hi,

First of all, I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. I'm also in a similar boat as all of you. I had a miscarriage March 1, 2012 at a little over 5 weeks but decided to get right back into trying again. I have been extremely depressed since my miscarriage and haven't really had a chance to talk to anyone about it. I really feel for my precious baby that I lost. He/she would have been due on my son's 3rd birthday. I hope we never have to go through such an experience ever again! 

Hubby and I started ttc again on March 6th until March 12th and then on March 20th. I'm not sure why but I have been having pregnancy symptoms since March 8/9. Sorry if what follows is TMI-lol! I had spotting with a lot of creamy CM on March 15, 16, and 17 which I initially thought was my period but then the spotting stopped. I have been having CM until today and have been feeling very wet for like over a week. I have been having nausea, sore breasts and nipples, and total exhaustion since March 9th. In addition, more recently I am having sensitivity to smells, darkening of areolas, and an increase in appetite where I am hungry like a half hour after I eat. I have had two negative HPTs on March 21 and 22. Has anyone else had any symptoms like these either after a miscarriage or during ovulation? My HCG levels were very low almost zero at the beginning of March. I am hoping I ovulated really early after my miscarriage. Hubby is away until easter so this is all I've got to go on!!

PS. I love the optimism in this thread!! I can't wait for the BFP's to start rolling in :) Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MrsMcK04

Raavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. I'm also in a similar boat as all of you. I had a miscarriage March 1, 2012 at a little over 5 weeks but decided to get right back into trying again. I have been extremely depressed since my miscarriage and haven't really had a chance to talk to anyone about it. I really feel for my precious baby that I lost. He/she would have been due on my son's 3rd birthday. I hope we never have to go through such an experience ever again!
> 
> Hubby and I started ttc again on March 6th until March 12th and then on March 20th. I'm not sure why but I have been having pregnancy symptoms since March 8/9. Sorry if what follows is TMI-lol! I had spotting with a lot of creamy CM on March 15, 16, and 17 which I initially thought was my period but then the spotting stopped. I have been having CM until today and have been feeling very wet for like over a week. I have been having nausea, sore breasts and nipples, and total exhaustion since March 9th. In addition, more recently I am having sensitivity to smells, darkening of areolas, and an increase in appetite where I am hungry like a half hour after I eat. I have had two negative HPTs on March 21 and 22. Has anyone else had any symptoms like these either after a miscarriage or during ovulation? My HCG levels were very low almost zero at the beginning of March. I am hoping I ovulated really early after my miscarriage. Hubby is away until easter so this is all I've got to go on!!
> 
> PS. I love the optimism in this thread!! I can't wait for the BFP's to start rolling in :) Good luck everyone!!


I feel your pain - miscarried around the 10th of March or so (around 4-5 weeks) and we jumped right into trying again. This week has been crazy for me with sypmtoms as well, but I have been trying to find reasonable explainations for them all :)

I've been tired, moody, emotional, skin breakouts, etc so I've just attributed them to weird things your body does after a miscarriage and tried to think positive about the situation. The weirdest one of all has been my CM. It has been pouring out of me all week (gross I know!!) I've never had that happen before which makes me think it must be the hormones in super drive after a miscarriage (they say that happens), so I'm hoping it will help my quest to be pregnant again soon :) I got my almost positive OPK today, so it will probably be positive tomorrow, so that means I will ovulate right on schedule with no weird cycle for my body.

I miscarried due to extremly low progesterone levels (0.3). It usually needs to be above 15 to sustain a pregnancy. I have begged and pleaded with my dr. to let me do the 21 day progesterone test and they finally agreed! Yay! They said I have to have positive proof of a positive OPK (um, like take a picture I guess?) and then I can come in 7 days after that. I have a short LP (10 days) so I'm hoping they will see I have a progesterone problem and put me on supplements. I have already started vitamin B complex which helps lengthen a LP and increase progesterone naturally, so we'll see.

Good luck ladies! I too feel like this thread is lucky! I'm excited to see what the next 2-3 weeks holds for all of us and our *sticky* beans!!


----------



## CherylC3

MrsMcK04 said:


> Raavi said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I'm so sorry for everyone's losses. I'm also in a similar boat as all of you. I had a miscarriage March 1, 2012 at a little over 5 weeks but decided to get right back into trying again. I have been extremely depressed since my miscarriage and haven't really had a chance to talk to anyone about it. I really feel for my precious baby that I lost. He/she would have been due on my son's 3rd birthday. I hope we never have to go through such an experience ever again!
> 
> Hubby and I started ttc again on March 6th until March 12th and then on March 20th. I'm not sure why but I have been having pregnancy symptoms since March 8/9. Sorry if what follows is TMI-lol! I had spotting with a lot of creamy CM on March 15, 16, and 17 which I initially thought was my period but then the spotting stopped. I have been having CM until today and have been feeling very wet for like over a week. I have been having nausea, sore breasts and nipples, and total exhaustion since March 9th. In addition, more recently I am having sensitivity to smells, darkening of areolas, and an increase in appetite where I am hungry like a half hour after I eat. I have had two negative HPTs on March 21 and 22. Has anyone else had any symptoms like these either after a miscarriage or during ovulation? My HCG levels were very low almost zero at the beginning of March. I am hoping I ovulated really early after my miscarriage. Hubby is away until easter so this is all I've got to go on!!
> 
> PS. I love the optimism in this thread!! I can't wait for the BFP's to start rolling in :) Good luck everyone!!
> 
> 
> I feel your pain - miscarried around the 10th of March or so (around 4-5 weeks) and we jumped right into trying again. This week has been crazy for me with sypmtoms as well, but I have been trying to find reasonable explainations for them all :)
> 
> I've been tired, moody, emotional, skin breakouts, etc so I've just attributed them to weird things your body does after a miscarriage and tried to think positive about the situation. The weirdest one of all has been my CM. It has been pouring out of me all week (gross I know!!) I've never had that happen before which makes me think it must be the hormones in super drive after a miscarriage (they say that happens), so I'm hoping it will help my quest to be pregnant again soon :) I got my almost positive OPK today, so it will probably be positive tomorrow, so that means I will ovulate right on schedule with no weird cycle for my body.
> 
> I miscarried due to extremly low progesterone levels (0.3). It usually needs to be above 15 to sustain a pregnancy. I have begged and pleaded with my dr. to let me do the 21 day progesterone test and they finally agreed! Yay! They said I have to have positive proof of a positive OPK (um, like take a picture I guess?) and then I can come in 7 days after that. I have a short LP (10 days) so I'm hoping they will see I have a progesterone problem and put me on supplements. I have already started vitamin B complex which helps lengthen a LP and increase progesterone naturally, so we'll see.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I too feel like this thread is lucky! I'm excited to see what the next 2-3 weeks holds for all of us and our *sticky* beans!!Click to expand...

Aw sorry for your losses girls :hugs: i had a natural mc on the 9th march at 7-8 wks im now testing my opks but all neg so far cos they say it can take longer to o after a mc im on cd15 and normally o around this time but il keep testing and see when i do il be :sex: every night to catch my wee eggy.... good luck and babydust....xxx


----------



## Raavi

Thanks CherylC3! Sending lots of babydust your way :)

MrsMcK04, thanks for your post. I started having ovary pain and little twinges very early after my miscarriage even while I was still bleeding. When I was pregnant my CM was very similar to what I experienced this time around plus the other symptoms. As much as I want to be pregnant again and really really hope that I am, I think that you may be right that these symptoms may be related to our bodies returning to normal after miscarriage. But I am really really wishing I am pregnant because hubby is away until Easter and then leaves again. My cycle is irregular so who knows when I will ovulate again. Good luck to you and let me know how things go!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Welcome ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I feel like losing a baby is hard enough...our bodies could at least not throw us onto a roller coaster!! I have had a few pregnancy like symptoms myself although I am 100% positive I am not pregnant since today is the day I got my positive opk wooohooo I'm so excited and don't really know why...I guess I was feeling scared that it wasn't going to happen. But it did and a little early at that I started my mc spotting one the 10th of march but only began to bleed the next day so I was counting cd1 as the 11th either was its a day or two early. I had major o symptoms since Tuesday or Wednesday I actually thought my period was coming!!! I'm actually feeling a bit irrationally happy about my opk don't itsjust been so crazy hard and maybe I feel like this is finally coming to an end and things will at least be normal if not now I have something to hope for!! Sorry ladies I'm babbling!!
anyway I sincerely wish all you lovely ladies peace of mind and the stickiest of babydust!! I cant wait for these bfps to start rolling on in!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

CortneyMarie said:


> Welcome ladies sorry for your losses :hugs: I feel like losing a baby is hard enough...our bodies could at least not throw us onto a roller coaster!! I have had a few pregnancy like symptoms myself although I am 100% positive I am not pregnant since today is the day I got my positive opk wooohooo I'm so excited and don't really know why...I guess I was feeling scared that it wasn't going to happen. But it did and a little early at that I started my mc spotting one the 10th of march but only began to bleed the next day so I was counting cd1 as the 11th either was its a day or two early. I had major o symptoms since Tuesday or Wednesday I actually thought my period was coming!!! I'm actually feeling a bit irrationally happy about my opk don't itsjust been so crazy hard and maybe I feel like this is finally coming to an end and things will at least be normal if not now I have something to hope for!! Sorry ladies I'm babbling!!
> anyway I sincerely wish all you lovely ladies peace of mind and the stickiest of babydust!! I cant wait for these bfps to start rolling on in!!!! :happydance:

Yeh a +opk get :sex:


----------



## brnsgr1981

HI Ladies!

First of all, I am so sorry for your losses, it's not easy and it just plain old sucks and I wish you never to go through it again!

But reading your stories makes me so hopeful! I also had a chemical on March 13th and started getting my positive OPKs about 6 days later, and from the looks of it I O'd just yesterday on CD9, which is 6 days sooner than when I normally do on CD15. My doc checked my hcg this week on Tuesday just to make sure the OPK wasn't picking up anything else, and m levels were at 0. So it looks like all systems go. I just cross my fingers and pray! We bd'd all week, so let's see! 

I am still wondering if I am going to ovulate and my opks weren't as positive as I think they were....but my temps are saying otherwise as they surged, and I just playing mind games with myself. 

Good luck ladies and I can't wait to hear about all the BFPs!! :bfp::dust:


----------



## CherylC3

aw i hope ive not missed mines cos i didnt start testing til cd10 ...:(


----------



## MightyMom

My OPKs won't be here in time to check but I think I Od already. Very nervous though because I have been feeling really crampy and kind of weird so I'm in knots over whether I'm pg or not. DAMN YOU UTERUS!


----------



## Poppy84

I ordered some one step ovulation tests. Hope they come soon!

It's 3 weeks today since mc! I don't think iv ovulated as sticks are still negative. Unless I missed it but we have bd'd a lot so hopefully not. I'm just starting to get the feeling I may not ovulate until iv had an af, in which case I hope it cones soon.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh poppy! Glad you got them. I get on very well with them. Don't even confirm with more expensive or digi anymore. 
I am 5dpo today and been feeling really hot crampy and a bit sick. Lots of cm. I am terrified. Both of being pregnant again and also of not being pregnant! I'm such a moody witch and it's my hubbys 40th birthday today!!!
This is so hard :-(


----------



## CortneyMarie

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh poppy! Glad you got them. I get on very well with them. Don't even confirm with more expensive or digi anymore.
> I am 5dpo today and been feeling really hot crampy and a bit sick. Lots of cm. I am terrified. Both of being pregnant again and also of not being pregnant! I'm such a moody witch and it's my hubbys 40th birthday today!!!
> This is so hard :-(

I use the cheap wondflos from amazon and love them without them I wouldn't test cuz the rest are far to pricey. Try and cheer up I know the 2ww is torture but now u have something to hope for 5dpo you are close to when u can start testing. :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Erm..... I already did start testing!! Guess what bfn!!  I know!! 5dpo it's crazy!!


----------



## brnsgr1981

toothfairy29 said:


> Erm..... I already did start testing!! Guess what bfn!! I know!! 5dpo it's crazy!!

Ur not crazy! Trust me, we will all be there with you at some point and most of us have already been there! GOOD LUCK! :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy84 said:


> I ordered some one step ovulation tests. Hope they come soon!
> 
> It's 3 weeks today since mc! I don't think iv ovulated as sticks are still negative. Unless I missed it but we have bd'd a lot so hopefully not. I'm just starting to get the feeling I may not ovulate until iv had an af, in which case I hope it cones soon.

aw me too hope i do o this cycle xxx


----------



## MightyMom

So I went to the doctor yesterday for a blood draw to confirm negative hcg. The doctor ordered a qualitative test (+ -) instead of a quantitative test (#mlU hcg). They called me today to say it came up positive. And now I'm mad because it wasn't quantitative so I don't know if it is higher or lower than my last one, so I don't know if this is a NEW pregnancy or leftover from my m/c! ARG! I was really counting on that test to tell me one way or the other. I'll just have to wait it out to see. I'm so impatient. Who even knows if it is a 2WW? It may be a 3WW or a 4WW!


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> So I went to the doctor yesterday for a blood draw to confirm negative hcg. The doctor ordered a qualitative test (+ -) instead of a quantitative test (#mlU hcg). They called me today to say it came up positive. And now I'm mad because it wasn't quantitative so I don't know if it is higher or lower than my last one, so I don't know if this is a NEW pregnancy or leftover from my m/c! ARG! I was really counting on that test to tell me one way or the other. I'll just have to wait it out to see. I'm so impatient. Who even knows if it is a 2WW? It may be a 3WW or a 4WW!

O jeepers that's gotta be driving.you crazy sorry but I forget how long ago was your mc?? It would be fantastic if it were a new pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl, what date was your mc? How long have you been waiting to ovulate? My positivity is starting to go :-(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MightyMom said:


> So I went to the doctor yesterday for a blood draw to confirm negative hcg. The doctor ordered a qualitative test (+ -) instead of a quantitative test (#mlU hcg). They called me today to say it came up positive. And now I'm mad because it wasn't quantitative so I don't know if it is higher or lower than my last one, so I don't know if this is a NEW pregnancy or leftover from my m/c! ARG! I was really counting on that test to tell me one way or the other. I'll just have to wait it out to see. I'm so impatient. Who even knows if it is a 2WW? It may be a 3WW or a 4WW!

You should call your doctor and ask them to call the lab and add on a quantatative test. I work in a hospital laboratory and we do that all the time if the sample is still good. I would hope that a private laboratory would do the same. Although being the weekend and the sample is a couple of days old already, it may not be possible to do that now :(. If it ever happens again just ask them to do that. Sending some baby dust your way!


----------



## Mermaid202

I had a miscarriage on March 5th, I just ovulated on March 19th! No af yet!


----------



## Leinzlove

CD 19 here. No O yet!! Hoping sooner rather than later! Mighty MOM: Hope it means :bfp:! I'd also call or something. Limbo is the worst!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I think I'm getting close to O had lots of EWCM today and ferning saliva under the microscope. BD'd last night. Was planning on attacking DB when I got home from work just before midnight but DB had fallen asleep on the couch with potatoes burning in the oven! Needless to say no BD tonight. He's been pretty tired after being sick last week. Maybe I will have to give him a special wake up call in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

I should have called, but they close at noon on Fridays. :-( Boo!
I'm going to ask that they do a quantitative test for my next blood draw which they ordered for 2 weeks from now. Although in all honesty I will be testing with HPT by then. I wonder if my blood is + for hcg if my urine will be too? Geez there is so much I don't know about the female reproductive system!

I mysteriously gained three pounds too, which SUCKS because I just lost ten pounds! If this is pre-period bloat I will seriously need a round at the gym on a punching bag!


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> I should have called, but they close at noon on Fridays. :-( Boo!
> I'm going to ask that they do a quantitative test for my next blood draw which they ordered for 2 weeks from now. Although in all honesty I will be testing with HPT by then. I wonder if my blood is + for hcg if my urine will be too? Geez there is so much I don't know about the female reproductive system!
> 
> I mysteriously gained three pounds too, which SUCKS because I just lost ten pounds! If this is pre-period bloat I will seriously need a round at the gym on a punching bag!

Wow mighty mom you have nerves of steel I would be flipping right now..id b on the phone with the Dr telling them they need to do more blood!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> I think I'm getting close to O had lots of EWCM today and ferning saliva under the microscope. BD'd last night. Was planning on attacking DB when I got home from work just before midnight but DB had fallen asleep on the couch with potatoes burning in the oven! Needless to say no BD tonight. He's been pretty tired after being sick last week. Maybe I will have to give him a special wake up call in the morning :winkwink:

Doesn't that stink!! I have a rough time being around o time although they say your body usually makes you want it more Bc it knows your fertile...mine is the complete opposite I usually have cramps pressure and bloating so made that its uncomfortable!! Some cycles are worse than others and this one was awful I'm wondering if I wont have a cyst burst at af :(


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> CD 19 here. No O yet!! Hoping sooner rather than later! Mighty MOM: Hope it means :bfp:! I'd also call or something. Limbo is the worst!!

Hope you get your + opk soon the waiting killed me to the point when I got mine I was overjoyed Lol..good luck and tons of sticky :dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Still no O for me!!! :-( day 24 since mc


----------



## too_scared

no ov for me either :(

sorry to hear that you ladies are still waiting too. 

sorry about your blood work, mighty mom.

good luck shellielabtek! 

bring on the bfps!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well ladies don't get too down a mc usually screws up a cycle a bit or so ive heard :shrug: Waiting does suck that seems to be the fate of everyone ttc wait for o wait to test wait for af over and over again. I'm on 2 days past my +opk and starting to feel down about all of this. I'm mad I have to go through all this after I thought all this awfulness was over :cry: I had just been getting to the point where af didn't cause 2 days of depression! Now I'm obsessed and oh so hopeful again and I'm scared for what's to become of me in these next few months if nothing happens!!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: CortneyMarie :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I really hope my body isn't giving me all the signs of Ov'ing and then no eggy :cry: But after a m/c who knows what my body will do. This is also the first time I'm doing temps and working shift is probably really screwing me over in being able to interpret the chart. Yesterday I took a urine preg test and it was :bfn:! Who knew I'd be happy to see a negative? I think because it means I can finally really start again. We BD'd this morning, yay! And it was hot, hot, hot! :sex:


----------



## too_scared

i think this is the only time we are ever happy to see a bfn! i got mine a few weeks ago but still no ov for me yet :(


----------



## MightyMom

I am so used to waiting by now, it is just another 2WW for me.

I hope you ladies see your BFNs or +OPKs soon! (And now I'm embarrassed I didn't keep testing to look for a BFN...I should have been watching for that!)


----------



## too_scared

i don't think you have to feel embarrassed. i didn't keep testing. i only tested 2 times after my mc because it takes forever to get results from blood work here because they have to send it away and i am very impatient. haha! also, i had a mmc that i waited to see if it would happen on its own. when it didn't i had to have medical management so it was a long time from start to finish so i was extra impatient.


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry I havn't been onn, been so stressed I thought a BnB break would help. I got soem ov tests through the post 3 days ago, it was dark but not positive when I first got thyem and paler since so I think I must have oved early, so FX I am in the TWW. x x x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I bought some OPK's today and I did one today and screwed it up! I'm at work and decided to do it in the bathroom here, I took it with me but forgot the instructions. I thought, "I'm a Medical Laboratory Technologist, I run tests like these and waaaaaay more complicated ones for a living, I can do it without the instructions!" *FAIL!* No control or test lines:nope: And now I don't have to pee! I wanted to get them cuz I've had cycles in the past where I had a ton of EWCM for a day or two, then a week and a half later I would get it AGAIN, and a week and a half or two after THAT I'd get AF:dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Wiggler your DD is close to mine in age. My DD was born April 25, 2011. We are gearing up for a bday party.

Hope everyone sees O or that :bfp: soon! 

AFM: CD 20, still watchfully waiting for O.


----------



## MrsMcK04

Got my +OPK yesterday and a temp rise today so I'm officially in my TWW? Thankfully, it doesn't seem like my m/c messed with my cycle. And taking vitamin b complex must have helped because I o'd a day early and that has NEVER happened before! So hopefully these vitamins will lengthen my LP too and help me keep my sticky bean!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Im so excited! I have ewcm yaaaaay

Haha

I hope my ovulation sticks arrive today


----------



## Wiggler

Leinzlove said:


> Wow, Wiggler your DD is close to mine in age. My DD was born April 25, 2011. We are gearing up for a bday party.
> 
> Hope everyone sees O or that :bfp: soon!
> 
> AFM: CD 20, still watchfully waiting for O.

I forgot how stressful first birthdays are :haha: 

babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

hey mrs mck when did u hav ur mc and what cd are u on? im on cd18 and had all neg opks beginning to worry incase i o very early and have missed it..xx


----------



## too_scared

great news Mrs McK and Poppy!! yay :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcK04

CherylC3 said:


> hey mrs mck when did u hav ur mc and what cd are u on? im on cd18 and had all neg opks beginning to worry incase i o very early and have missed it..xx

I don't have a technical M/C date. So I'll give you my days and hopefully that info will help. I only spotted, extremly light, so I didn't count it as a technical period since it was so light. But since I ovulated, it must have been my period. I kept waiting for the "heavy" bleeding that accompanies a m/c. Never got it.....

so here's my stats: got a BFP on Friday 3-9-12. Started spotting that day.
Monday the 12th - HCG was 20 and progesterone 0.3
Wednesday the 14th - HCG was still 20 and progesterone 0.4
Wednesday the 21st - HCG = 0

Positive OPK on 3-24-12 with a temp rise the following day. 
O happened on CD 16

I had EWCM the whole WEEK prior to O. I usually only get it 2 days before. So I knew something was up. I started using my OPKs on CD 11 just to make sure I didn't miss it. I thought I could be O-ing earlier due to all the EWCM but I only did a day earlier than my normal. My temps have been insanely stable this month - you could tell a huge difference after I started taking vitamin b complex. HOping it helps!

Good luck! Hope you didn't miss your O date!!


----------



## CherylC3

MrsMcK04 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> hey mrs mck when did u hav ur mc and what cd are u on? im on cd18 and had all neg opks beginning to worry incase i o very early and have missed it..xx
> 
> I don't have a technical M/C date. So I'll give you my days and hopefully that info will help. I only spotted, extremly light, so I didn't count it as a technical period since it was so light. But since I ovulated, it must have been my period. I kept waiting for the "heavy" bleeding that accompanies a m/c. Never got it.....
> 
> so here's my stats: got a BFP on Friday 3-9-12. Started spotting that day.
> Monday the 12th - HCG was 20 and progesterone 0.3
> Wednesday the 14th - HCG was still 20 and progesterone 0.4
> Wednesday the 21st - HCG = 0
> 
> Positive OPK on 3-24-12 with a temp rise the following day.
> O happened on CD 16
> 
> I had EWCM the whole WEEK prior to O. I usually only get it 2 days before. So I knew something was up. I started using my OPKs on CD 11 just to make sure I didn't miss it. I thought I could be O-ing earlier due to all the EWCM but I only did a day earlier than my normal. My temps have been insanely stable this month - you could tell a huge difference after I started taking vitamin b complex. HOping it helps!
> 
> Good luck! Hope you didn't miss your O date!!Click to expand...

Thanks hopefully we get some good news in April. :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Why is my body doing this to me, I've got blood tinged CM now. I wish I knew what my body was doing :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MrsMcK04 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> hey mrs mck when did u hav ur mc and what cd are u on? im on cd18 and had all neg opks beginning to worry incase i o very early and have missed it..xx
> 
> I don't have a technical M/C date. So I'll give you my days and hopefully that info will help. I only spotted, extremly light, so I didn't count it as a technical period since it was so light. But since I ovulated, it must have been my period. I kept waiting for the "heavy" bleeding that accompanies a m/c. Never got it.....
> 
> so here's my stats: got a BFP on Friday 3-9-12. Started spotting that day.
> Monday the 12th - HCG was 20 and progesterone 0.3
> Wednesday the 14th - HCG was still 20 and progesterone 0.4
> Wednesday the 21st - HCG = 0
> 
> Positive OPK on 3-24-12 with a temp rise the following day.
> O happened on CD 16
> 
> I had EWCM the whole WEEK prior to O. I usually only get it 2 days before. So I knew something was up. I started using my OPKs on CD 11 just to make sure I didn't miss it. I thought I could be O-ing earlier due to all the EWCM but I only did a day earlier than my normal. My temps have been insanely stable this month - you could tell a huge difference after I started taking vitamin b complex. HOping it helps!
> 
> Good luck! Hope you didn't miss your O date!!Click to expand...

Hope you get a :bfp: and a sticky bean! :dust:

I also started taking B complex this cycle. Before this my LP seemed to range from 9 days to 12 so i thought I should give it a shot. I know it's not why I miscarried but still, it can't hurt can it?

I started really light spotting yesterday just after sex in the morning, figured it was a little injury. It stopped soon after that, and then around 8pm it came back a little heavier but still just spotting, so I donno what's going on with me. It could be a million things. Years ago I used to almost always have spotting after sex as well as around Ov time before I was ever on BCP. The Ov spotting is what made me start taking BCP instead of using condoms in the first place. But could it be left over from m/c? I stopped bleeding from the miscarriage two weeks ago, and had a bfn on a urine test a couple days ago. I'm not bleeding today, just some brown spotting. I have a funny feeling I'm not gonna O this cycle. I normally get Ov pains and I haven't yet :nope: No temp spike either, but its my first cycle doing BBT and I do shift work so it's not working so well!


----------



## Poppy84

My opk's have arrived. Just did one and it was neg. the test line was def there and quite strong but not as dark as control line. Dunno if iv missed it or maybe it will br positive tomorrow


----------



## too_scared

fingers and toes crossed that you get a +ve tomorrow, Poppy!

i _think_ af might be on her way for me today :)


----------



## brnsgr1981

Poppy84 said:


> My opk's have arrived. Just did one and it was neg. the test line was def there and quite strong but not as dark as control line. Dunno if iv missed it or maybe it will br positive tomorrow


Hi Poppy,

Which opks did you get? I know that my positives aren't the darkest when I am indeed ovulating, at least that's the case with my wondfo opks (blue Lh on test strip). 

Good luck! 
:dust:


----------



## too_scared

af is just playing with me :cry: back to spotting. getting really down.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Aww hun. I wish I could reach through the computer and give you a proper hugs :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh too-scared!!!!! Big hugs!

They are called one step. Really cheap off amazon. Got 30 o tests and 20 pregnancy test. Did a pregbancy test too just for fun but def neg


----------



## Wiggler

I have those ov tests too, Going to buy some preggy tests soon too, I have a serious POAS addiction :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

Me too! I did 2 ovulation tests in half an hour.

Does anyone know... Do u get ewcm before a positive ovulation test or after?


----------



## brnsgr1981

I actually ran out of my preg tests from last month, I am skeptical buying any this time until I actually miss my period. 
I found out real early I was pregnant on March 6th and then had my chemical pregnancy at 4w 2d on March 13th and then got my "period" that same day when I my cycle was going to come anyways on CD32. 
I kept thinking then that if I hadn't tested early I would have never known I was pregnant. I don't want to know again....but I feel the cramping and I am sure my implantation day is coming soon...so with no tests to test with, at least I can't make myself crazy.....:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I spent £45 on tests this time just so I could see the positive, my loss was very very early, but my body didn't realise until 2 weeks later, by the time the bleeding started my HCG was down to 50, the next dday all tests came back negative and the scan came back showing nothing, if I don't get pregnant this cycle I won't be testing until the day that AF will be due, I'm so scared of gettinng my hopes up again.


----------



## brnsgr1981

I completely understand. I went to the doc the day of my bfp, she confirmed the next day with my prog at 24 and my hcg at 37.5, told me to come back the next week. Went back in the following week, started cramping that day and spotting that night. The next morning I was full flow and didn't need the doc to call me back and tell me my hcg dropped to 4. She checked my blood the day I called her asking about getting a pos OPK on CD 7 and she told me that my hcg was 0, so it's possible I am ovulating early! Now I am 4 dpo and cramping...sigh


----------



## CortneyMarie

brnsgr1981 said:


> I completely understand. I went to the doc the day of my bfp, she confirmed the next day with my prog at 24 and my hcg at 37.5, told me to come back the next week. Went back in the following week, started cramping that day and spotting that night. The next morning I was full flow and didn't need the doc to call me back and tell me my hcg dropped to 4. She checked my blood the day I called her asking about getting a pos OPK on CD 7 and she told me that my hcg was 0, so it's possible I am ovulating early! Now I am 4 dpo and cramping...sigh

Ok question ladies?? I do not temp so when should I count my Fpo, the day I got my first positive opk? I got that on Friday so am I on 4 dpo? If so all I got going on is cramping and sore boons and nips. Both of those are normal for me anyway well at least the boobs!
I am a poas addict as well I'm holding out till Saturday to test and that'll possibly be to early!! Bit brnsgr I know where you are coming from Bc I also feel like the pain would have been less had I not found out so early I would have known something was up Bc I'm trying to conceive but a normal person may not have even known I was only 5 days late :cry:

Anyway ladies I'm hoping you all get to o and have the stickiest babydust beans ever.. like maybe you'll carry for an extra week lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for the 2ww's! I'm still waiting! CD 21... NO O, and its offically late. I still have hope that I will O. My OPK is negative, but a tad of EWCM says its on its way here soon. Getting the BD down, and almost glad it wasn't today. As DH and I got off our game and didn't BD, despite trying to do so for two days.

COME ON :bfp:'s! Sticky Bean wishes for all on this thread! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Yay for the 2ww's! I'm still waiting! CD 21... NO O, and its offically late. I still have hope that I will O. My OPK is negative, but a tad of EWCM says its on its way here soon. Getting the BD down, and almost glad it wasn't today. As DH and I got off our game and didn't BD, despite trying to do so for two days.
> 
> COME ON :bfp:'s! Sticky Bean wishes for all on this thread! :hugs:

Well it sounds like its time to get down to business :happydance: hopefully you get your +opk soon tho just tor reassurance :hugs:


----------



## brnsgr1981

CortneyMarie said:


> brnsgr1981 said:
> 
> 
> I completely understand. I went to the doc the day of my bfp, she confirmed the next day with my prog at 24 and my hcg at 37.5, told me to come back the next week. Went back in the following week, started cramping that day and spotting that night. The next morning I was full flow and didn't need the doc to call me back and tell me my hcg dropped to 4. She checked my blood the day I called her asking about getting a pos OPK on CD 7 and she told me that my hcg was 0, so it's possible I am ovulating early! Now I am 4 dpo and cramping...sigh
> 
> Ok question ladies?? I do not temp so when should I count my Fpo, the day I got my first positive opk? I got that on Friday so am I on 4 dpo? If so all I got going on is cramping and sore boons and nips. Both of those are normal for me anyway well at least the boobs!
> I am a poas addict as well I'm holding out till Saturday to test and that'll possibly be to early!! Bit brnsgr I know where you are coming from Bc I also feel like the pain would have been less had I not found out so early I would have known something was up Bc I'm trying to conceive but a normal person may not have even known I was only 5 days late :cry:
> 
> Anyway ladies I'm hoping you all get to o and have the stickiest babydust beans ever.. like maybe you'll carry for an extra week lolClick to expand...

I am still having my dull cramps, etc. My boobs aren't hurting yet, they feel full, but no pain except for the sides if you poke them, but that can be normal for me. The only different thing happening is that I am getting headaches and I am breaking out like a teenager, something I haven't done since I was a teenager!!! What the heck!!??


----------



## Leinzlove

The first day you get a neg OPK is considered 1dpo. However, if you quit after a pos you should O within 36 hours. And you'd be anywhere from 1-3dpo. YAY for O~ :happydance:


----------



## comet77

This is all so confusing! I ordered some ovulation tests...they should arrive tomorrow. I'm frustrated bc I don't even know where to begin...I had the mirena in for almost 10 years - had it removed Oct. 23, 2011. Light 3day period Nov.14. (Doc said wait for one or two cycles before trying) No period in Dec. and finally Jan. 22, a full blown real period (first one in a decade). So at this point (after Jan. 22, I'm not trying but not preventing - start checking for O...(i have 2 daughters 14 & 9) but this is all new...I just got pregnant before.. I never got a positive O ( i think i missed it by a day or two - in hindsight)...so I thought, no big deal - I'll wait for my next period so I at least know how long my cycle is...bc honestly, i have no idea if I'm a 28 day, 32 etc. but (Feb) period never came....ended up being pregnant!! BUT, I miscarried. So, here I am now - I miscarried on the 16th of March (only bled for 2 days. I would assume IF all was normal, I'd have a period around the 22-25 (but clearly I haven't). We were intimate on the 21st and everyday since then. I am very hopeful I'm one of those gals that gets pregnant immediatley following a miscarriage...but this is so frustrating because I don't have any history to work with! For those of you that miscarried, how soon after did you have a period and then was it on your typical AF date?


----------



## Leinzlove

O, typically comes 2-4 weeks after MC. AF typically arrives 4-6 weeks after AF. The cycle isn't a technically a cycle and usually always longer than normal. Depending on how early or late the MC was. CD 1 is the day you passed baby or had procedure. Also, bleeding isn't counted as AF until you've had atleast 20 days of no spotting/bleeding etc.

I'm very sorry for you loss! :hugs: I hope you get a sticky bean fast!!


----------



## too_scared

does everyone have 20 days of no spotting/bleeding before af? if so i am in so much trouble. it has been 45 days since i found out i was mc-ing, since i started bleeding. i have had a total of 4 days of no bleeding/spotting. then i had spotting for 9 days. now, this morning it really seems like af is here, heavier (much heavier than spotting, but still not full force for af) brownish-red. if i have to wait for this to stop and then have 20 days without anything i think i am in trouble. i will never go back to normal. :cry:

i had a scan on the 14th of march to make sure everything had passed from my medical management on march 1st. it showed everything had passed and that my lining looked good. but, it showed that there was still some fluid in my cervix. i kind of assumed that the spotting i just had was that fluid?? i don't know. 

i am going to make an appt with a new dr. the dr i was going to does not have a good reputation for being helpful during pregnancy. :( wish i had've known before. but, i worked with his wife and my husband still does so it is hard to change dr's. especially in such a small town - we only have 2 dr's here. hopefully i will get more help from the new dr.


----------



## Poppy84

I has a positive opk this morning!
I'm in the 2 week wait yaaaaaay

Too_scared I have been sporting on and off since miscarriage. This was the first week I didn't have any at all. I hope everything is ok for u x


----------



## too_scared

that is such great news, Poppy! tons of sticky :dust: your way!

so, it seems my body is playing a cruel, cruel trick on me again. it seems that the bleeding is gone again. i just don't know what is going on :cry:


----------



## CherylC3

yeah well done poppy wot cd are u on?? im on cd 19 and still neg opk i just want a +opk so i can join the 2ww....:(


----------



## CherylC3

too_scared said:


> that is such great news, Poppy! tons of sticky :dust: your way!
> 
> so, it seems my body is playing a cruel, cruel trick on me again. it seems that the bleeding is gone again. i just don't know what is going on :cry:

aw i know it is a nightmare i had spent the last 6month trying to work out my cycle then i had my mc in march and its totally messed me up still using opks and all neg im not a happy bunny :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> does everyone have 20 days of no spotting/bleeding before af? if so i am in so much trouble. it has been 45 days since i found out i was mc-ing, since i started bleeding. i have had a total of 4 days of no bleeding/spotting. then i had spotting for 9 days. now, this morning it really seems like af is here, heavier (much heavier than spotting, but still not full force for af) brownish-red. if i have to wait for this to stop and then have 20 days without anything i think i am in trouble. i will never go back to normal. :cry:
> 
> i had a scan on the 14th of march to make sure everything had passed from my medical management on march 1st. it showed everything had passed and that my lining looked good. but, it showed that there was still some fluid in my cervix. i kind of assumed that the spotting i just had was that fluid?? i don't know.
> 
> i am going to make an appt with a new dr. the dr i was going to does not have a good reputation for being helpful during pregnancy. :( wish i had've known before. but, i worked with his wife and my husband still does so it is hard to change dr's. especially in such a small town - we only have 2 dr's here. hopefully i will get more help from the new dr.

I think the 20 day rule is more of a guideline then a fact. We're all different, our m/c's are all different. For me AF usually starts brownish-red so you could in fact be starting your period. I worked for three months is a hospital in a small town of only 1200 people so I understand it sucks not having many options :( I hope this new doctor will be good to you and listen to you. Keeping fingers crossed for you!



Poppy84 said:


> I has a positive opk this morning!
> I'm in the 2 week wait yaaaaaay

YAY Poppy!!! I might be in the tww with you, if not probably by tomorrow. I didn't do an OPK yesterday (when I remembered it was too late since afternoon is the best time to do it:dohh:) But I did start getting ovulation pains around 10:30pm when I was trying to fall asleep.

No BD'ing yesterday as when I made my move on him DB started saying that even though he wanted to have sex, he didn't because he had to get up at 4:30am for work :( Should have made my move earlier! I didn't want to say anything about me being "fertile" because when we decided to have kids he told me he doesn't want to know these things because he feels it puts stress on him to "perform" and he doesn't know if he could with the pressure on him. He originally didn't even want me to tell him I stopped taking the pill, and that when I was ready stop taking them, but even though I knew he wanted a baby I needed to hear it again before I stopped. His response was that had it been up to him we would have been trying to have a baby from the day we met lol.


----------



## Wiggler

OK, I'm so confused right now, I started bleeding 2 weeks ago, stopped bleeding 1 week ago, got my ov tests on friday, got a very dark but not quite positive test that day, and they have since gone to just a control line, does it sound like I ov'd early? 

Poppy sending tonnes of sticky baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

wiggler im unsure i wud think u but o this week if ur bleeding only stopped a week ago.. mines stopped a week past on sat there so im hoping to o sometime this week.. funny it was dark on friday..x


----------



## too_scared

CherylC3 said:


> aw i know it is a nightmare i had spent the last 6month trying to work out my cycle then i had my mc in march and its totally messed me up still using opks and all neg im not a happy bunny :(

thank you. i hope so badly that things get straightened out for both of us! :hugs:



ShellieLabTek said:


> I think the 20 day rule is more of a guideline then a fact. We're all different, our m/c's are all different. For me AF usually starts brownish-red so you could in fact be starting your period. I worked for three months is a hospital in a small town of only 1200 people so I understand it sucks not having many options :( I hope this new doctor will be good to you and listen to you. Keeping fingers crossed for you!

thank you. 

did you work in my town?? haha! we are a small town of only 1200 too! it seems like we are all teachers, nurses, and seniors. haha!

i have my fingers crossed for you too.


----------



## Poppy84

ShellieLabTek said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> does everyone have 20 days of no spotting/bleeding before af? if so i am in so much trouble. it has been 45 days since i found out i was mc-ing, since i started bleeding. i have had a total of 4 days of no bleeding/spotting. then i had spotting for 9 days. now, this morning it really seems like af is here, heavier (much heavier than spotting, but still not full force for af) brownish-red. if i have to wait for this to stop and then have 20 days without anything i think i am in trouble. i will never go back to normal. :cry:
> 
> i had a scan on the 14th of march to make sure everything had passed from my medical management on march 1st. it showed everything had passed and that my lining looked good. but, it showed that there was still some fluid in my cervix. i kind of assumed that the spotting i just had was that fluid?? i don't know.
> J
> i am going to make an appt with a new dr. the dr i was going to does not have a good reputation for being helpful during pregnancy. :( wish i had've known before. but, i worked with his wife and my husband still does so it is hard to change dr's. especially in such a small town - we only have 2 dr's here. hopefully i will get more help from the new dr.
> 
> I think the 20 day rule is more of a guideline then a fact. We're all different, our m/c's are all different. For me AF usually starts brownish-red so you could in fact be starting your period. I worked for three months is a hospital in a small town of only 1200 people so I understand it sucks not having many options :( I hope this new doctor will be good to you and listen to you. Keeping fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I has a positive opk this morning!
> I'm in the 2 week wait yaaaaaayClick to expand...
> 
> YAY Poppy!!! I might be in the tww with you, if not probably by tomorrow. I didn't do an OPK yesterday (when I remembered it was too late since afternoon is the best time to do it:dohh:) But I did start getting ovulation pains around 10:30pm when I was trying to fall asleep.
> 
> No BD'ing yesterday as when I made my move on him DB started saying that even though he wanted to have sex, he didn't because he had to get up at 4:30am for work :( Should have made my move earlier! I didn't want to say anything about me being "fertile" because when we decided to have kids he told me he doesn't want to know these things because he feels it puts stress on him to "perform" and he doesn't know if he could with the pressure on him. He originally didn't even want me to tell him I stopped taking the pill, and that when I was ready stop taking them, but even though I knew he wanted a baby I needed to hear it again before I stopped. His response was that had it been up to him we would have been trying to have a baby from the day we met lol.Click to expand...

Thanks

I am CD25! I really hope u can join me in 2 week wait. I feel like iv waited for so long to be in 2 week wait and now I have another wait.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

> too_scared:
> 
> thank you.
> 
> did you work in my town?? haha! we are a small town of only 1200 too! it seems like we are all teachers, nurses, and seniors. haha!
> 
> i have my fingers crossed for you too

Nope, I was on the other end of the country. If you've ever seen the 2008 movie of The Hulk, that little town he runs away to at the end of the movie to isolate himself, that's the town I was in. Bella Coola, BC. In September '08 I was 23 years old, a new college graduate desperate for work and they were desperately hiring! I swear I was the only person my age in that town and didn't know anyone, so needless to say I got really home sick and was back in Toronto a few days before Christmas. Glad I came back because had I stayed there, I never would have met my wonderful man!


----------



## Poppy84

Ok now I'm confused. I did another opk and it was negative. I then did some research and it says first morning urine can give you a false positive. So maybe I'm not about to ovulate??? I definetely had plenty of ewcm yest though


----------



## too_scared

ShellieLabTek said:


> too_scared:
> 
> thank you.
> 
> did you work in my town?? haha! we are a small town of only 1200 too! it seems like we are all teachers, nurses, and seniors. haha!
> 
> i have my fingers crossed for you too
> 
> Nope, I was on the other end of the country. If you've ever seen the 2008 movie of The Hulk, that little town he runs away to at the end of the movie to isolate himself, that's the town I was in. Bella Coola, BC. In September '08 I was 23 years old, a new college graduate desperate for work and they were desperately hiring! I swear I was the only person my age in that town and didn't know anyone, so needless to say I got really home sick and was back in Toronto a few days before Christmas. Glad I came back because had I stayed there, I never would have met my wonderful man!Click to expand...

it is sad when you have to go so far from home for work :( dh and i have done that a few times but we are back home where i hope we never have to leave again. i haven't seen The Hulk. 

i was born in toronto and my parents still live there. i love toronto but only for visits. i can't handle the pace of life there anymore. i love it here (minus the fact that there are so few options when it comes to health care - both for me and for my pets)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

YAY got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:

Attached a picture. Never had one before! I think I always took it at the wrong time. Oh DB just got home... gotta run!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0444.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brnsgr1981

Hi Ladies,

SO I know I O'd based on my pos opks and now they are negative, so I am in my TWW! I have been above my coverline until yesterday and this morning, I dropped to my coverline and I am 5dpo today. Anyone temping? Or know what this is? I never saw this before until later like 7-9dpo in my other cycles. Please note i O'd early (cd9), due to my chemical earlier this month.....at least that's the only reason anyone can come up with....

anyone know what this is? It's too early for implantation?


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!!
Haven't been online for a few days, have been away in Dublin for a mini break. Took my mind off ttc a little!! I am 9dpo today after mc on 28th feb. I took a frer and an Asda test fmu and I think both have very faint lines. Am on way back from airport now dying to test when get home!! I am scared :-(


----------



## too_scared

ShellieLabTek said:


> YAY got a positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> Attached a picture. Never had one before! I think I always took it at the wrong time. Oh DB just got home... gotta run!!!

Wooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Yay tooth fairy

Good luck


----------



## toothfairy29

I just got in. Did another frer and it's slightly darker that this morning. Faint but definite. I'll test again in morning and post photo. I have really mixed feelings. Even hubby doesn't know yet. Don't know what to think or feel xx


----------



## MightyMom

So my tests finally arrived in the post yesterday, and I tested. Got a :bfn:

Not sure if I should be happy or sad? I'm confused. The doctor's blood test said positive hcg last Thursday, my urine shows negative hcg yesterday. So...huh?

At the very least I know that my body has reset and is ready to drop the Lucky Egg. But I'm a bit disappointed...I had hoped that all the :sex: would bring about a little :pink: for us. :sad1:


----------



## Raavi

Awww MightyMom.....I'm so sorry to hear you had a BFN. These things with HCG can be so confusing after a miscarriage. But that makes the two of us. I also went to the doc today and they did a urine test which turned out to be negative. I have to get some bloodwork done but am thinking that I will go into tomorrow for a bloodtest.

But now you can focus on catching that egg!! Good luck, sweetie :)


----------



## comet77

Okay ladies...so my Ovulation tests from Amazon came in today. And I tested. I got a faint line under the control line. Clearly the directions say thats a negative if its not as dark as the control line...but since I don't have a ton of experience with these, does a faint line mean its on its way? Or maybe its just ending? 
Or does that mean nothing, just negative? I know last month when i tried testing I didn't even ever get a second line, faint or dark...that to me, was clearly negative, but this faint line is confusing?


----------



## comet77

MightyMom said:


> So my tests finally arrived in the post yesterday, and I tested. Got a :bfn:
> 
> Not sure if I should be happy or sad? I'm confused. The doctor's blood test said positive hcg last Thursday, my urine shows negative hcg yesterday. So...huh?
> 
> At the very least I know that my body has reset and is ready to drop the Lucky Egg. But I'm a bit disappointed...I had hoped that all the :sex: would bring about a little :pink: for us. :sad1:


Mighty Mom...I'm sure that is disappointing. God has a plan though, and maybe the next one will be your BFP!! When I get my BFN...please re-send this same message as a reminder to me ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

toothfairy29 said:


> I just got in. Did another frer and it's slightly darker that this morning. Faint but definite. I'll test again in morning and post photo. I have really mixed feelings. Even hubby doesn't know yet. Don't know what to think or feel xx

No there is always LH in your system. But, before you O, you get a surge. So for OPK to be pos it has to be as dark as or darker than the control line.

Mighty Mom: Hang in there! You aren't out yet, may be just to early to test!


----------



## toothfairy29

So I am 10dpo..... MC on 28th Feb and have got these this morning. Its def a new pregnancy as I tested negative about 6 days after mc, then ovulated as normal 10 days ago (pos opk at cd20) I just feel numb to be honest. My head is all over the place. What do I do now????
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## too_scared

that is so great toothfairy! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi everyone, I had a MMC and had it medically managed last week. CD6 today, light bleeding.

I want to not prevent this month but my hcg is still high (pee'd on a stick) will I not ovulate until it drops? 

Hate being here, again. But glad im not alone and can TTC with people who have been through it aswell. Sorry we are all here though.


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> So I am 10dpo..... MC on 28th Feb and have got these this morning. Its def a new pregnancy as I tested negative about 6 days after mc, then ovulated as normal 10 days ago (pos opk at cd20) I just feel numb to be honest. My head is all over the place. What do I do now????

CONGRATS!! 

I would go to the doctor and get labs and then repeat in the next 48 hours. ANd I would beg for a scan around 6 weeks to make sure everything is normal.

Good luck!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you MrsMcK04
to be honest I am thinking of not going to docs or telling hubby for a few weeks. Doesn't seem like there is much anyone can do and I think hubby will barely acknowledge it this time. He was very excited 1st time, then distant 2nd time so don't expect anything this 3rd time! I actually feel quite weepy and alone!!


----------



## Poppy84

Tooth fairy, we r all here for u!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm not sure my positive opk was quite a positive. Iv no idea if we missed egg, caught it or it hasn't happened yet. We have had a few problems in bedroom(sorry for tmi). I think it's been the pressure to perform at the right time.
I just dont think it's going to happen this month. If it does I will be so surprised!


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy84 said:


> Tooth fairy, we r all here for u!!!!

Thank you poppy84

It's a really weird feeling. I have been here before, there is no excitement this time. I really hope you caught your little egg too. I think it will help to have company!! What dpo do you think you might be if your opk was a poss?


----------



## fletch_W

Poppy84 said:


> I ordered some one step ovulation tests. Hope they come soon!
> 
> It's 3 weeks today since mc! I don't think iv ovulated as sticks are still negative. Unless I missed it but we have bd'd a lot so hopefully not. I'm just starting to get the feeling I may not ovulate until iv had an af, in which case I hope it cones soon.

i use one step. they are great the first time we used them i got pregnant!! so hoping this time they work. i mc'd just over a week ago and the positive line has just started to appear. very faint but im praying it gets stronger. 

Im so loving this thread. it gives me real hope!! :bfp: all around! :) :):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

congratulations toothfairy so good to see a BFP on this thread... im still waiting to o after my mc on cd 20 and feel like pulling my hair out...:(


----------



## Poppy84

Well if I ovulated I think it may have been mon or tues so im not going to bother testing for a least a week or so. I really doubt I caught it tho.

Cheryl it took me u til cd25 so in sure or will happen


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Toothfairy I feel for you girl! It's up to you what you should do to help you through this early (and stressful!) part of the pregnancy. If you're not comfortable yet telling your hubby, is there a close friend who you can trust and maybe talk things through with? And of course there is all of us girls here on the forum too and I'm sure anyone of us will try and help you through this. I've only had the one pregnancy, but I have though about what I would do if I fell pregnant this cycle or sometime soon. I also don't know if I could tell my DB about it right away if it happens. With the first baby, I felt like I gave him something, then ripped it right out of his chest when I lost our baby, so I can see why you're debating waiting on telling hubby. We both got soo excited that I don't know how we'll feel the next time. Toothfairy, I'm sending you lots of hugs and sticky dust :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CherylC3 said:


> congratulations toothfairy so good to see a BFP on this thread... im still waiting to o after my mc on cd 20 and feel like pulling my hair out...:(

I just got my positive OPK yesterday on CD26. It's a loong battle! It may come soon, or it may be a little longer. Just remember your body is still healing, so maybe it's doesn't think it's ready enough yet for a baby and is doing the right thing by taking it's time. That's what I had to try and tell myself, but I think it makes sense! Our body's know when it's ready. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you ladies for your support. It sounds like a couple of you are not far behind me now. In a strange way I think it will really help when you all get your bfps with me. I feel like I've been crazy not waiting but too late now!! 
Poppy I was cd20 before I got pos opk and hadn't had a 2nd line til then. I know how you feel, I was sure I would never o again. Just wanted some reassurance everything was working again!
Everything is crossed for you girls! Come on opks and bfps!!!
X x x x x x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> Hi everyone, I had a MMC and had it medically managed last week. CD6 today, light bleeding.
> 
> I want to not prevent this month but my hcg is still high (pee'd on a stick) will I not ovulate until it drops?
> 
> Hate being here, again. But glad im not alone and can TTC with people who have been through it aswell. Sorry we are all here though.

I think your hcg has to drop to a certain level before it can start the process of bring you to Ov, but not necessarily zero. I've read about woman who's hcg was still around 20 something in their blood and Ov'd. I think if it's still enough to pick up on a poas test then it may still be too high. Pee sticks usually pick up around 25mIU, but it will be higher then that in your blood stream. Good luck Dani Rose! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Toothfairy! :happydance: I hope everyone else Ovulates soon. Still waiting here, but think its getting close.


----------



## toothfairy29

I have just nervously added my tickers again! Lets hope I don't have to delete them again this time!! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> I have just nervously added my tickers again! Lets hope I don't have to delete them again this time!!
> Good luck to all!

:dust: more sticky dust for you! Let's hope we can all have our tickers back soon! 

This is the first cycle I've done BBTing and I think I've ovulated. My temp was just slightly higher this morning then what it was yesterday, but (although I know you're not supposed to temp through the day) my temp has gone up in a matter of hours from 96-99! My normal temperature when I don't have a fever is always around 95-96 degrees. The only time I was 98-99 degrees and not sick was when I was pregnant (it's how I figured out I needed to POAS!), so I think tomorrow morning my BBT temp will probably be elevated for sure. I don't know then if it means I ovulated this morning or during the night or if it was sometime yesterday. I hope then that the BD session we had yesterday evening paid off! DB said it was (sorry for TMI!) a "big load" soooo I'm keeping my fingers crossed! Also I don't seem to have EWCM anymore. Seems like it's gone back to watery. And also one of my cats won't leave me alone. Ares is not the most affectionate cat (DB had him before we met so he's close with him, not me) but when I was pregnant (and even before I knew I was preg) he was all over me. I guess he likes my post-ovulation body warmth! I wonder if FF would use that as an ovulation detection method? lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0445.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha!! Maybe you could rent the cat out for early pregnancy testing!! Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie when r u going to start testing?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Shellie when r u going to start testing?

I don't know I was thinking about that. I'm kind of scared to test early, in case I have a chemical. I think I would rather not know if that happens. I don't even know if I want to temp any more then a couple more days because I don't know what i'll do if it drops and I know AF is coming or if it stays up and I might be pregnant! But then again, it's hard to resist the urge, especially since it's in my face *all the time* at work. In the lab if it's not running pregnancy tests on every woman who comes into the hospital's emergency room, it's umbilical cord blood testing and bilirubins on newborns, or haemoglobins and blood types on mom's about to deliver, there's always something! I'm still scared to see a positive blood test on a patient, last time I saw it (and the only time since my m/c, I've been trying to avoid doing those tests as much as I can!) I started crying in the middle of the lab, in front of some co-workers and had to get one of them to enter the result in the computer because I couldn't do it :( When I fell pregnant in January I tested at 9dpo and it was BFN, and I tested again when I was late by two days at 14dpo and it was BFP. If I do test early, I may wait until at least 10-12dpo.


----------



## WeeSal

Hi ladies, it's been ages since I caught up with the thread and it's great to see so many people coming together to support each other.

Tooth fairy, what fantastic news! I so understand where you're coming from. I lost my second baby on the 29th of Feb after medical management. I'm so desperate to be pregnant again but terrified at the thought of going through it all again. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you.

It's 10dpo for me today, I've had 5 days of diarrhea followed by 2 days of constipation (sorry, tmi) so I'm hoping it's a sign of a progesterone surge but I'm not counting any chickens. I'm not one for testing early but me and my husband have an appointment with my GP to discuss the possibility of testing and some concerns I have, so I reckon I should test before I go as it could really change the urgency of the outcomes! Trying not to get too worked up but it's so hard.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## MightyMom

toothfairy29 said:


> I have just nervously added my tickers again! Lets hope I don't have to delete them again this time!!
> Good luck to all!

YAY tickers!! I'll grab some honey and maple syrup to keep them sticky!


----------



## Poppy84

I got a bfp at 8dpo last time. It was with a early response test. I'm rubbish at waiting even if it does leave me disappointed.
Im going to try to wait as long as possible this time though.


----------



## MightyMom

Am I crazy for testing every day?

Also, I've been testing when I get home. Should I start testing in the morning?


----------



## brnsgr1981

I have to be honest, I didn't even buy a new round of hpt strips for this cycle. I don't want to know unless AF is late! It's going to take alot of will power as last cycle when I had my chemical, I got my bfp at 8dpo......too much heartache :nope:


----------



## toothfairy29

MightyMom said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> I have just nervously added my tickers again! Lets hope I don't have to delete them again this time!!
> Good luck to all!
> 
> YAY tickers!! I'll grab some honey and maple syrup to keep them sticky!Click to expand...

Ha ha ha thankyou!! Sounds like a great idea!!!

I know how you ladies waiting to test feel. I thought I would wait this time for a couple of weeks after AF due to test but there I was......from 5dpo testing like every day! Scared for it to be pos, scared for it to be neg!

Looking forward to some company though when you all feel ready to test x x


----------



## brnsgr1981

toothfairy29 said:


> MightyMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> I have just nervously added my tickers again! Lets hope I don't have to delete them again this time!!
> Good luck to all!
> 
> YAY tickers!! I'll grab some honey and maple syrup to keep them sticky!Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha thankyou!! Sounds like a great idea!!!
> 
> I know how you ladies waiting to test feel. I thought I would wait this time for a couple of weeks after AF due to test but there I was......from 5dpo testing like every day! Scared for it to be pos, scared for it to be neg!
> 
> Looking forward to some company though when you all feel ready to test x xClick to expand...

Well, I did test today just because I know it would be a bfn! haha! Yup, crazy, right here!!


----------



## toothfairy29

brnsgr1981 said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't even buy a new round of hpt strips for this cycle. I don't want to know unless AF is late! It's going to take alot of will power as last cycle when I had my chemical, I got my bfp at 8dpo......too much heartache :nope:

Wow!! thats willpower!! Wish I could have been so sensible!!!!


----------



## brnsgr1981

toothfairy29 said:


> brnsgr1981 said:
> 
> 
> I have to be honest, I didn't even buy a new round of hpt strips for this cycle. I don't want to know unless AF is late! It's going to take alot of will power as last cycle when I had my chemical, I got my bfp at 8dpo......too much heartache :nope:
> 
> Wow!! thats willpower!! Wish I could have been so sensible!!!!Click to expand...


Don't applaud me yet, I used my last one this morning and knew it was going to be a bfn....I will wait another week before I even consider ordering more....let's see how long I can last....! I am too much of a control freak!


----------



## toothfairy29

:haha:Oh.....not as much willpower as I thought!!!


----------



## brnsgr1981

:haha: at this point, I am just trying to keep my head up and a good sense of humor about it!! What more can i do? Staying happy and positive is the only way not to stress myself out!!


----------



## MightyMom

I used to be Mrs. Willpower, but this is our last cycle TTC, so I'm a nervous wreck! I seriously almost POAS a SECOND time after seeing a BFN. You know, just in case I messed it up. (Seriously?)

Still a full fledged member of the itty bitty titty committee though, so I'm thinking I can't be pregnant. Whenever I'm pregnant my boobs get HUGE!


----------



## brnsgr1981

MightyMom said:


> I used to be Mrs. Willpower, but this is our last cycle TTC, so I'm a nervous wreck! I seriously almost POAS a SECOND time after seeing a BFN. You know, just in case I messed it up. (Seriously?)
> 
> Still a full fledged member of the itty bitty titty committee though, so I'm thinking I can't be pregnant. Whenever I'm pregnant my boobs get HUGE!

I think I would be institutionalized if I were in your shoes! POAS your heart out! 

About the boobs, soooo, I am a small C cup.....and I am busting out of my bra right now, but no pain, unless you poke my sides....last month when I conceived, huge and painful to the max! Normally, when I haven't concieved i've alternated months of painful and just large....my boobs are not reliable at all!


----------



## MightyMom

You know our boobs are the best HPTs! Who isn't squeezing their boobies to test early?

::squeeze::
Tender?
::squeeze::
Nope, not yet.
::looks::
Dark areolas? Hmm...nope...


----------



## brnsgr1981

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

So true and so funny!!!! They are just like hpts, sometimes reliable, sometims false positives and false negatives....at the end, the truth is in the blood :)







MightyMom said:


> You know our boobs are the best HPTs! Who isn't squeezing their boobies to test early?
> 
> ::squeeze::
> Tender?
> ::squeeze::
> Nope, not yet.
> ::looks::
> Dark areolas? Hmm...nope...


----------



## MightyMom

On a weird side note...did you know that "areolas" is pronounced "uh-ree-luhs" and not "R-E-O-las?" After my DD was born my LC kept talking about "uhreeluhs" and I was like "What the blast is she babbling on about??" LOL~


----------



## CherylC3

ShellieLabTek said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> congratulations toothfairy so good to see a BFP on this thread... im still waiting to o after my mc on cd 20 and feel like pulling my hair out...:(
> 
> I just got my positive OPK yesterday on CD26. It's a loong battle! It may come soon, or it may be a little longer. Just remember your body is still healing, so maybe it's doesn't think it's ready enough yet for a baby and is doing the right thing by taking it's time. That's what I had to try and tell myself, but I think it makes sense! Our body's know when it's ready. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks... I was just worried incase i had missed it but ive testing since cd10 so i doubt i would hav o tht early... ordered extra opks today... i know wot u mean about cats when i was pregnant the last time b4 i knew my friends cat was all over me and it never had came near me b4....xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MightyMom said:


> You know our boobs are the best HPTs! Who isn't squeezing their boobies to test early?
> 
> ::squeeze::
> Tender?
> ::squeeze::
> Nope, not yet.
> ::looks::
> Dark areolas? Hmm...nope...

So true lol That was one of the other things that clued me in to testing when I got my BFP. They were a little sore, but I was absolutely convinced I had new stretch marks on my boobs. I weighed myself and was like "nooo, I haven't gotten any fatter, so why the hell are my boobs getting stretch marks??? No I can't be pregnant I just tested and it was negative!" a couple days later I realized my temp was higher then normal and tested later that night and BFP! I had also gone up a bra size the week before. Normally I buy 38D and was able to fit into a 38DD at Victoria Secret's but at the time I didn't think anything of it, just figured it was the bra design, not my boobs lol


----------



## ShellieLabTek

DB and I just had a good talk about ttc. We probably should have had this conversation before my fertile window but no matter lol. I asked him if he was afraid to try and have a baby again, if he even wanted to try again. He responded with obviously he does because of how much sex we've had lately lol (just after the m/c he said he was so afraid to try again he didn't think he'd touch me for six months, so he obviously changed his mind - he initiated sex the first time we did it after the m/c ). He still doesn't want me to tell him "we gotta have sex, I'm fertile" because there's no way he could perform with that kind of pressure on him. I completely understand that and I am fine with that. He even admitted that when we first decided to start trying he faked having back pain one night that I wanted to have sex because he knew it was that time and he freaked out. So I didn't tell him I just ovulated or anything like that lol. He then went on to tell me that if I come to him next week, next month, 2 months, 3 months from now and tell him I'm pregnant he'll be very happy, and to not be afraid to tell him I'm pregnant just because I lost our first one. And he said for me to not stress myself out about the pregnancy like last time, to take it easy. Easier said then done but I know he's right. I love my man :kiss:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! I wish I'd hurry up and O, already.


----------



## toothfairy29

Sounds like a nice talk with your hubby shellie!
I still havent told mine about the bfp!!! :-( xx


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Hi everyone! I wish I'd hurry up and O, already.

aw im right with you :hugs: another neg opk this morning... im begining to really worry incase i wont o this month :cry: i just want my body to get back to normal... knowing my luck it wont...:(


----------



## toothfairy29

Aw ladies!!! Have faith. Honestly I know how you feel, I was so sure I would never ovulate again....that something was wrong. I finally did ovulate was cd20 which is late for me but I know not as late as some of you are waiting. This is such a worrying time in our lives isn't it? It doesn't seem fair that some women sail through all this with hardly a 2nd thought that they are pregnant. 
Lots of love to all x x x x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> Sounds like a nice talk with your hubby shellie!
> I still havent told mine about the bfp!!! :-( xx

You should tell him and get him to talk to you about how he feels. If he doesn't act excited, he's probably going through the same emotions you went through when you first saw the BFP. I'm sure he'll be scared just like you and unsure how he feels. I know whenever I get a BFP again even though DB said he'll be happy I know his first thoughts will probably be worry of it happening again, because that'll probably be my thoughts too! Sending you a hug! :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

By the way.....I'm fretting because my FRER this morning 11dpo does not really look any darker that yesterday! My asda and IC are def darker but FRER has always been the test I go on. It's impossible not to worry.
I have attached my FRER the top is yest 10dpo, the middle is 11dpo FMU and the bottom is 11dpo SMU.
They don't seem any darker??
 



Attached Files:







phot11dpo.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CortneyMarie

toothfairy29 said:


> By the way.....I'm fretting because my FRER this morning 11dpo does not really look any darker that yesterday! My asda and IC are def darker but FRER has always been the test I go on. It's impossible not to worry.
> I have attached my FRER the top is yest 10dpo, the middle is 11dpo FMU and the bottom is 11dpo SMU.
> They don't seem any darker??

I don't think ive had the chance to congratulate you sooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance: I wouldn't get yourself worried in these early days it can take up to 72 hrs for ur hcg to double. Just enjoy every minute.. I'm sure its hard but try :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CherylC3 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I wish I'd hurry up and O, already.
> 
> aw im right with you :hugs: another neg opk this morning... im begining to really worry incase i wont o this month :cry: i just want my body to get back to normal... knowing my luck it wont...:(Click to expand...

Leinzlove, I didn't think I would, but I did I believe on CD26. FF gave me an Ov date 2 days earlier then I believe is right so I had to adjust it. As far as I'm aware I don't think you should have a positive OPK AFTER you ovulate. I know if you're pregnant it will go positive again but I'm sure its waaaaay too early for even that to be true right now. 

Remember your body is taking the time it need to repair the damage the m/c may have caused. If it doesn't think its ready for a baby, having an O before it's repaired itself and conceiving when it wasn't ready for a baby yet may just bring on more heartbreak then we've already been through :cry:

How often are you checking in a day Cheryl? I notice you said you tested this morning. In previous cycles I was doing it at the wrong times of the day (morning or late evening) and never saw a positive. This time I did it at 2pm almost on the dot and it was positive. If your not testing in the afternoon you should give it a shot and see what happens!

BTW I had a dream last night that the name of this forum got changed to having 2 BFP's. I sometimes have dreams that come true, soo I really hope this one comes true and somebody gets another :bfp: on this thread soon!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

ShellieLabTek said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I wish I'd hurry up and O, already.
> 
> 
> BTW I had a dream last night that the name of this forum got changed to having 2 BFP's. I sometimes have dreams that come true, soo I really hope this one comes true and somebody gets another :bfp: on this thread soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I do too Shellie!! How many dpo are you do you think now? When will you think of testing?? Have you access to very early ones at work?Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> By the way.....I'm fretting because my FRER this morning 11dpo does not really look any darker that yesterday! My asda and IC are def darker but FRER has always been the test I go on. It's impossible not to worry.
> I have attached my FRER the top is yest 10dpo, the middle is 11dpo FMU and the bottom is 11dpo SMU.
> They don't seem any darker??

It takes usually about 4-5 days before you notice your FRER tests getting darker, so do not despair because you have not seen a change in your line yet. It will happen :)

I don't blame you for not telling your hubby yet. I don't plan on telling mine until I have been to the doctor and had it all confirmed. I think I will finally tell him the day of the u/s when I have him meet me at the doctor's office. :) It was too heartbreaking to see how crushed he was to get the news that we were now miscarrying. Of course, only you can decide when is the right time to tell your hubby :)

I think you had posted earlier that it is hard to get excited about this pregnancy. I think I feel the same way. I think the joy and excitment of being pregnant will always be tinged by sadness when I think of my m/c. It's so not fair to be robbed of those feelings! And I think it's worse to have a m/c too because then you excessively worry more about all kinds of symptoms while you are indeed pregnant with a healthy baby!

I'm super praying that this is a really sticky bean for you!! Please continue to keep up posted!

Oh, and how many dpo were you when you got your BFP?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:

> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> BTW I had a dream last night that the name of this forum got changed to having 2 BFP's. I sometimes have dreams that come true, soo I really hope this one comes true and somebody gets another :bfp: on this thread soon!!!
> 
> Oh I do too Shellie!! How many dpo are you do you think now? When will you think of testing?? Have you access to very early ones at work?Click to expand...

I believe I'm 2dpo. I think I will wait until 14dpo, but I told myself that last time and still caved and did one at 11dpo and it was BFN (it wasnt BFP until 14 dpo). The ones I have at work measure 25mIU and higher, which is no more sensitive then the ones you can buy at the drugstore. We test both blood and urine on the sticks (you can probably test blood on HPTs as well but most ppl wouldn't be able to get a proper sample to do it lol). That being said I did once do a blood test on a patient using the preg test stick, saw the faintest ever positive, then put her blood on the instrument we have that give you a quantitative hcg and it was only 3! So it can be much more (or less) sensitive then it claims to be, but that probably depends on the individual stick (one stick may have more or less of the test particles on the line then another stick of the same brand). When I found out I was pregnant in January I used one from work (we're not supposed to of course :blush:) 

BTW when I found out I was pregnant, I did a urine test with the ones from work and my blood was 56IU. A few days later I did another urine one using the ones from work, and it looked identical, no darker, but when I did my blood again, it was in the 300's. So don't worry about how dark the line is!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you shellie and MrsMcK
I of course have done another FRER and I htink it is a little darker than the one I 1st took this morning which is reassuring. I have added photo? Top yesterday 10dpo middle today 11dpo FMU and bottom today 11dpo but taken just now.
I am panicking because this is how I knew something was wrong. The clearblue digi tests never got past 2-3 weeks and the FRER got as dark as but never darker than control line even thought I was 7 wks. The midwife was telling me not to worry, a line is a line but I knew it wasn't dark enough. When I MC at 5 wks line never even got as dark as my 10dpo one now.
MrsMcK04..... I was 9dpo when I got my faint BFP this time (10dpo last time and 14dpo time before). And no..... no excitement this time. It seems like it doesn't actually mean anything as I have been here before.
 



Attached Files:







photo 11-3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

af showed up last night!! :happydance:


----------



## WeeSal

Thats brilliant Too Scared, although it's a strange world we live in when I'm congratulating you on AF showing up! lol. xx


----------



## too_scared

haha! i know :) but, i am really hoping this means in about 15 days i will be soon starting my tww!!


----------



## Poppy84

BTW I had a dream last night that the name of this forum got changed to having 2 BFP's. I sometimes have dreams that come true, soo I really hope this one comes true and somebody gets another :bfp: on this thread soon!!![/QUOTE]

I hope your dream comes true


----------



## Poppy84

Too scared- glad ur back in track. The 2ww will come around quickly I'm sure x


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on your AF TS! I'm sure you are relieved to FINALLY have that so you can begin your next cycle!

POAS this morning (I was actually able to hold off from doing it last night). Looked negative again. But, perhaps less negative than yesterday. I think I saw an evap line which I hadn't seen before. So...instead of a BFN it was more like a Teeny Tiny Negative (TTN?). I'm sure I'll test again tomorrow, I'm officially addicted.


----------



## toothfairy29

how many dpo are you now mightymom? which brand of test did you use?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> I hope your dream comes true

I hope the number gets changed to much higher then 2! I would love to see us all get :bfp: soon!


----------



## too_scared

i want the number to be much higher than 2 too! :happydance:

i checked today and if i get pg this cycle then my due date will be jan 2 :D


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MightyMom said:


> POAS this morning (I was actually able to hold off from doing it last night). Looked negative again. But, perhaps less negative than yesterday. I think I saw an evap line which I hadn't seen before. So...instead of a BFN it was more like a Teeny Tiny Negative (TTN?). I'm sure I'll test again tomorrow, I'm officially addicted.

I did another Ovulation test this morning, just to make sure it was negative (though I probably should have done it yesterday instead) so I could be confident I have in fact gone into the 2WW. I'm only 2dpo and both yesterday and today I went to the Dollar store debating on whether I should or should not buy their pregnancy tests lol. Didn't buy it so not a POAS addict - yet. They dollar store ones are basically identical to the ones we use at the hospital except for some blue colouring in the area where you place the drops of urine. Plus they are $1.25 vs. the more expensive ones at the drug store. 

Also I am debating on starting baby aspirin. I keep going back and forth on starting it or not. I hear it can help with implantation but I'm not sure. If I'm going to do it I need to decide asap!


----------



## Poppy84

too_scared said:


> i want the number to be much higher than 2 too! :happydance:
> 
> i checked today and if i get pg this cycle then my due date will be jan 2 :D

It could be a new years eve baby


----------



## too_scared

Poppy84 said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> i want the number to be much higher than 2 too! :happydance:
> 
> i checked today and if i get pg this cycle then my due date will be jan 2 :D
> 
> It could be a new years eve babyClick to expand...

i know! so exciting!!


----------



## MightyMom

toothfairy29 said:


> how many dpo are you now mightymom? which brand of test did you use?

I think I am 10 dpo today, I *think* my O-date was March 19th. (Didn't OPK test this month, just a guess based on my normal cycle and m/c date on Mar 4th.

I used the cheapie ebay wondofos.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

feeling a little crampy/backachey ... 2dpo and I'm already symptom spotting lol :shy:


----------



## Poppy84

I'm feeling nothing :-(


----------



## MightyMom

I'm crying all the time and I keep feeling sharp pains on my left side. Oh and I'm peeing all the time. So I either have a bladder infection or I am pregnant.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks shellie I'm just testing about 10am I'm going to do my test tonight I've just been testing once a day cos that's what I did last time b4 I fell pregnant....xx


----------



## WeeSal

Hi All.

Too scared a wee New Year baby sounds just lovely! Tooth fairy, hope all's going well.

What a strange day, and the suns not even over the yard arm yet. Did a hpt this morning before going to an appointment with my GP and was disappointed but not surprised to see a negative. I knew it was a long shot but you can't help but hope. Went to the Doc armed with a list of questions and queries about my losses and future chances. The Doc was very honest and told us that he couldn't answer much as he just didn't have the knowledge. So he immediately referred us to the miscarriage clinic at our maternity hospital. I thought I was really going to have to fight for it but he said given we have had two losses and our ages (I'm nearly 36 and DH is 38) he felt it was right to move things on. I'm so grateful, I know they might not be able to give us all the answers but at the very least I feel that I'm being pro active and am going to be supported. He had also received the pathology report from our last loss and was able to talk us through it which was great as I would not have understood much of it if it had came through the post. The upshot being that they could find no cause for the miscarrige. I think I have to look at this as a positive as at least I know it was nothing that I did, I live on a farm and had been so worried about toxoplasmosis, even though I know I took every precaution that I could. So although I didn't get the longed for BFP at least I feel we can move forward a bit now. Just need AF to show up!

Hoping to hear about some more BFPs soon. Wishing everyone lots of luck! xx


----------



## Leinzlove

CherylC3 said:


> Hey thanks shellie I'm just testing about 10am I'm going to do my test tonight I've just been testing once a day cos that's what I did last time b4 I fell pregnant....xx

I do the same, once a day. But the evening, I fell pregnant the first cycle that I used OPK. I sure hope we get positive ones soon.



WeeSal said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Too scared a wee New Year baby sounds just lovely! Tooth fairy, hope all's going well.
> 
> What a strange day, and the suns not even over the yard arm yet. Did a hpt this morning before going to an appointment with my GP and was disappointed but not surprised to see a negative. I knew it was a long shot but you can't help but hope. Went to the Doc armed with a list of questions and queries about my losses and future chances. The Doc was very honest and told us that he couldn't answer much as he just didn't have the knowledge. So he immediately referred us to the miscarriage clinic at our maternity hospital. I thought I was really going to have to fight for it but he said given we have had two losses and our ages (I'm nearly 36 and DH is 38) he felt it was right to move things on. I'm so grateful, I know they might not be able to give us all the answers but at the very least I feel that I'm being pro active and am going to be supported. He had also received the pathology report from our last loss and was able to talk us through it which was great as I would not have understood much of it if it had came through the post. The upshot being that they could find no cause for the miscarrige. I think I have to look at this as a positive as at least I know it was nothing that I did, I live on a farm and had been so worried about toxoplasmosis, even though I know I took every precaution that I could. So although I didn't get the longed for BFP at least I feel we can move forward a bit now. Just need AF to show up!
> 
> Hoping to hear about some more BFPs soon. Wishing everyone lots of luck! xx

I'm sorry for your losses. I hope you get answers and you never lose another baby. Also sorry to hear it was BFN. Hoping you get a sticky bean fast! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

hey girlies i cant upload photos on this ive tried to see wot u think.. but today i got a second faint line on my opk so im thinking tomoros will be darker and im soon goin to o yeh fingers x...x


----------



## Wiggler

Hey my lovelies, sorry I haven't been on much, my emotions have been all over the place recently and I keep bursting into tears.

As you all know there is a slight possibily that I oved early just over a week ago, today, once again, I have blood tinged CM, I'm so confused :wacko:

babydust to all x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> Hey my lovelies, sorry I haven't been on much, my emotions have been all over the place recently and I keep bursting into tears.
> 
> As you all know there is a slight possibily that I oved early just over a week ago, today, once again, I have blood tinged CM, I'm so confused :wacko:
> 
> babydust to all x x x

Could it be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Wiggler

I was thinking that, but trying not to get my hopes up. ov tests are as negative as possible so deffo not ov bleeding. If it IS implantation I don't even know when to test? x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Well if it is IB, then you would be able to test starting today. You should see +hcg in the next 5 days after implantation.


----------



## Poppy84

I'm not sure either. I would guess a few days later to let the hcg get into your system


----------



## Wiggler

I'll test on tuesday, so nervous!


----------



## Poppy84

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Wiggler

Well I got the ov tests last friday, took one, it was very dark, but not quite positive, I had EWCM too, the tests quickly got very very negative so at the very least I am 7DPO, maybe 10 DPO if I did ovulate. I dunno, if I did ovulate it was VERY early, which is why I am doubting it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Hoping it's IB, and you see that April BFP! :hugs: 

AFM: NO O yet! Watching and waiting! Trying to stay positively hopeful... CD 25

I'm ready to hear about your :bfp:'s! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

I thinknim going to start testing from Tuesday too. Although I'm pretty sure we missed o :-(


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

How are we all today? Anyone testing? Mighty mom aren't you yet???

I am 13dpo today, still testing 2x day and very slightly darkening tests. Think I will test regularly until I feel calmer. I never got a 3+ wks on digi with the 7 wk MC and this is why I knew something was wrong despite being told 'we are all differnt, they are not accurate'. I am also feelin really really sick. With my 13 and 15 year old I was sick badly all way through. With my 2 recent MCs I hardly had any nausea, midwife just said prob because diff partner and am older. Maybe this is a good sign??

Wee Sal I am glad they are taking you seriously. I got nowhere with my GP. I actually went there a couple of days ago with a cough/virus I can't shake and although wasn't going to tell, I had to say I was preg again because of meds he was going to give me. I asked not to have it acknowleged or any midwife appt yet and that I will go back in a few weeks. The early preg unit was so shit when I MC, wouldn't see my for 5 days even though bleeding etc then wouldn't scan to check was all gone becaude my hcg was neg after, so I don't wanna get involved with anyone if I don't have to.

I haven't even told hubby yet still!! I will pay for private scan at 7 wks then might tell someone!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Toothfairy, that the early pg unit is such crap! So, exciting that you are expecting! :happydance: Congratulations!

Poppy, I hope you get a shocking :bfp:! Maybe you didn't miss the eggy! :hugs:

AFM: Well CD 26, and I'm stumped. Nearly Pos OPK's CD 21 & CD 22, then faint since. Also on CD 22, I thought a part of the test line couldv'e been as dark as control line. I also had EWCM both days. And cramping night of CD 22, didn't feel like O cramping, but like AF cramps. For the last few days I've been down, thinking my body geared to O, then stopped. But, last night I started thinking maybe I missed the surge and did O. My boobs are sore, and usually thats a 2ww symptom for me.

So, that leaves me in cycle limbo. And REALLY wishing I'd temped. There are 3 possibilities. 1.) I ovulated on CD 22, and I am 4dpo 2.) I haven't ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to ovulate.

So, with that in mind. I'll probably take a PG test in a week. In the meantime, keep watching for O. And BD atleast every other day. TTC sure can be complicated.


----------



## Tawn

Hi Ladies! I just spent about an hour reading through every post on this thread, so I hope it's not weird to say I feel like I know you all already! :haha:

I know you all have been on this thread for a few weeks now, but I was really hoping you wouldn't mind if I joined a little late? I will be a bit behind as I just m/c at 5w+ this week (still bleeding in fact) after a "self resolved" ectopic which was discovered on Tuesday. But after much discussion with the DH and GP, we want to jump right back into trying again before my first period. So I hope with all my heart to be O'ing in about 2 weeks time.

So congrats to toothfairy on her BFP, I will say a prayer for a healthy sticky bean for you! And good luck to all of you in your TWW or waiting to O! 

~Tawn


----------



## Poppy84

Hi Tawn
So sorry your going through this too!

Of course you can join us. This is of course the best place to be as we believe this thread is lucky!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Poppy! I feel like the only way for me to bounce back from this heartbreak is to get right back into it, but I felt a little self-conscious like maybe I should be waiting a while after the m/c to "recover" even though my GP said physically I should be fine to try again.

So hearing that all of you are TTC again and feeling so optimistic and positive is so amazing and feels like it is exactly where I need to be. 

Can't wait to hear how all of your TWW are going and hopefully the BFPs start rolling in!


----------



## too_scared

welcome tawn and so sorry for your loss :hugs:

i started temping this morning. this is the first cycle i have temped and i am excited about it. i am currently cd 4. :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

too_scared said:


> welcome tawn and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> i started temping this morning. this is the first cycle i have temped and i am excited about it. i am currently cd 4. :)

Welcome yawn and so sorry for your loss :hugs: and poppy is right this is indeed a lucky thread :thumbup:!!

Too scared. I never did temps but feel like I might give it a try next cycle it seems complicated tho :shrug: I'm 8dpo and dying of impatience and idk if temps would help me know a little more and decrease the torture or not??


----------



## Tawn

Thanks too_scared for the welcome and the :hugs:. It is so nice to have a place like this to chat with women going through exactly the same thing!

Good luck on temping, hopefully that gets you your BFP quickly! I have never temped before (in fact, I got pregnant 2-3 weeks after getting of bcp so I still feel new to a lot of TTC stuff--temping, OPKs all of it!) so I am excited to see how it goes for you and I might have to start myself depending on how long it takes us this time.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hey everybody,

Wasn't online yesterday, got into a fight with DB soo I wasn't in the mood :cry: I spotted a little bit yesterday when I was at work, donno why. I would like to think it's implantation bleeding, especially because I've been feeling a little crampy everyday since Ov, but I'm pretty sure its not because I doubt it can happen as early as 3dpo. I read on a couple of websites that it is possible, but most say it isn't so I'm going with the thinking that it was just random annoying spotting. Even if I got my Ov date wrong, and assuming I somehow got a positive OPK after OV, I couldn't have been more the 4dpo yesterday. 

I'm still in a really crappy mood after the fight yesterday, so I apologize if I'm not on again later tonight, but I'll do my best. I wanna catch up on how everyone is doing.

Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## too_scared

CornteyMarie - i am not sure if temping at this stage in your cycle will help anything because you have nothing from before ov to compare it to. hopefully you won't need to next cycle but if you do, it is best to start near the beginning because your temps are lower at the beginning and then they get higher after ov. i will keep my fingers crossed for you that you don't have to! temping is not too confusing as long as you use fertility friend to track it and interpret it for you. 

Tawn - that is great you got pg so quickly after coming off bcp. the same thing happened to my friend. hopefully that means you will get pg again very soon. i have my fingers crossed for you. 

Shellie - i'm sorry about the fight :hugs: i hope you feel better soon! 

tons of sticky :dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## comet77

Poppy84 said:
 

> BTW I had a dream last night that the name of this forum got changed to having 2 BFP's. I sometimes have dreams that come true, soo I really hope this one comes true and somebody gets another :bfp: on this thread soon!!!

I hope your dream comes true[/QUOTE]

Whoo hoo Poppy! I hope that someone does get a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

TF: I've been testing every morning, lots of BFNs. Like Big. Fat. NEGATIVES. Add to that the fact that I have lost more than ten pounds since my m/c and I'm really thinking I'm out. Thanks for checking on me. :) Wish I was joining the BFP club, but it just isn't in the cards.


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: Welcome! I'm sorry for your loss. I'm wishing you a sticky bean fast. :hugs:

too_scared: I'm sorry for you loss. :hugs: I hope this cycle brings you a sticky bean!

Shellie: I'm sorry about the fight. I hope you are in a better mood, all things considering. I don't know about the spotting. Don't give up, I hope you see that BFP in a few days. :hugs:

AFM: TTC limbo, don't know if I O'd or not. Watchfully waiting for O or BFP!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm the same I don't know if I def o'd or not.

I had 2 dreams last night:

The first one was a nightmare. We were about to bd and I started bleeding and I went to the bathroom and I miscarried it whole. I didn't even know I was pregnant in the dream.

The second one was nicer. I did a pregnancy test and I got 2 lines so I came onto the website to change our forum name to two BFP's.

I woke up this morning and had a strong feeling that I should do a pregnancy test so I did. BFN! I think it's too soon for a positive anyway haha


----------



## Poppy84

MightyMom said:


> TF: I've been testing every morning, lots of BFNs. Like Big. Fat. NEGATIVES. Add to that the fact that I have lost more than ten pounds since my m/c and I'm really thinking I'm out. Thanks for checking on me. :) Wish I was joining the BFP club, but it just isn't in the cards.

In sorry mighty mum! I hope it means your either testing too soon or you will definetely be successful next month.


----------



## CherylC3

hey poppy and lenxlove lets hope we o soon im on cd 24 and its driving me mad dont kno if i o really early or im about to o or im not going to at all i hope we all get what we want soon... wot cd are u on poppy???

aw mightymom your not out till the witch comes and if she does theres always next cycle fingers crossed its a bfp for u....xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn said:


> Hi Ladies! I just spent about an hour reading through every post on this thread, so I hope it's not weird to say I feel like I know you all already! :haha:
> 
> I know you all have been on this thread for a few weeks now, but I was really hoping you wouldn't mind if I joined a little late? I will be a bit behind as I just m/c at 5w+ this week (still bleeding in fact) after a "self resolved" ectopic which was discovered on Tuesday. But after much discussion with the DH and GP, we want to jump right back into trying again before my first period. So I hope with all my heart to be O'ing in about 2 weeks time.
> 
> So congrats to toothfairy on her BFP, I will say a prayer for a healthy sticky bean for you! And good luck to all of you in your TWW or waiting to O!
> 
> ~Tawn

Welcome Tawn sorry for your loss :hugs:
this forum really helps me so hope its a good help to you too..xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Leinzlove, I am so sorry for all of your losses as well but feel lucky to have found this thread and all the supportive (and hopefully lucky!) ladies on it! :hugs:

Good luck Mighty Mum! I am crossing my fingers it is just too early for your BFP but it is on its way! How many DPO are you?

Cheryl & Poppy do you use OPKs? I am wondering whether I should get some to try and increase our chances the first month post-m/c


----------



## Poppy84

I'm on cd30.
I had egcm on mon and dark lines on opk's mon and tues but not quite positive. I only got them in the post on monday so im hoping I would have had a positive opk on sun. Either that or I didn't ovulate.

If I did ovulate in not convinced I caught the egg anyway.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm on CD 27 and I believe I'm O'ing! I went to bathroom wiped and I'm loaded with EWCM. My opk yesterday was faint negative. I can't wait until this afternoon to see if its positive. Looks like body geared to O, didn't and is giving it another go.

I also had two days of nearly positive with EWCM. Then CM went to creamy and the opk to faints... Until this morning... I wish I could O test now, but I used bathroom just before I wiped. 

I hope you all O and get BFPS this cycle! Come on Christmas Babies!


----------



## Wiggler

Big hugs to everyone :hugs:

My POAS addiction is getting worse, ov tests are no longer satisfying me so I sent OH out to buy me a pack of FRERs, because if I did ov when I think I did and was lucky and was successful this cycle then a FRER might possibly show something (and I do admit to really loving the whole is there a line, looking under every light to see something thing), and what did he bring back... a pack of digi's :dohh: so obviously I had to use one and got the expected not pregnant :( 

Feeling crampy today, OH has just gone out to get my FRERs (he was so apologetic last night when he saw how upset I was that he got the wrong test, poor thing, my emotions are all over the place at the moment) I've been holding in my pee all morning so I can have a nice sample to dip my FRER in. 

Love and babydust to all you lovely ladies :dust: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn im using opks as i fell pregnant the 1st time i usde them in jan so u defo need to get them... aw fingers x poppy you hav caught ur eggy.. leinzlove thts great if u are about to o let me kno as soon as u do ur test... mines are still faint lines and i also hav loads of cm from friday im going to do a second opk later on to test at a different time so im hoping it will be a bit darker... me and hubby did it friday night missed last night cos he was too tired but will defo be doin it tonight and tomoro...x

wiggler fingers crossed u get ur BFP..XXX


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait for this afternoons test. I'm sure she's here. I have abundant EWCM and cervix is so soft... I can't even find it.

On CD 21 & 22, OPK's were nearly positive, then they returned to faint. And my CM went from EWCM to creamy. 

We have BD lined up great! BD: CD 18,19,22,23,24,25,27... 

Cheryl, I hope we both get rainbows! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn said:


> Thanks Leinzlove, I am so sorry for all of your losses as well but feel lucky to have found this thread and all the supportive (and hopefully lucky!) ladies on it! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck Mighty Mum! I am crossing my fingers it is just too early for your BFP but it is on its way! How many DPO are you?
> 
> Cheryl & Poppy do you use OPKs? I am wondering whether I should get some to try and increase our chances the first month post-m/c




Poppy84 said:


> I'm on cd30.
> I had egcm on mon and dark lines on opk's mon and tues but not quite positive. I only got them in the post on monday so im hoping I would have had a positive opk on sun. Either that or I didn't ovulate.
> 
> If I did ovulate in not convinced I caught the egg anyway.




Leinzlove said:


> I'm on CD 27 and I believe I'm O'ing! I went to bathroom wiped and I'm loaded with EWCM. My opk yesterday was faint negative. I can't wait until this afternoon to see if its positive. Looks like body geared to O, didn't and is giving it another go.
> 
> I also had two days of nearly positive with EWCM. Then CM went to creamy and the opk to faints... Until this morning... I wish I could O test now, but I used bathroom just before I wiped.
> 
> I hope you all O and get BFPS this cycle! Come on Christmas Babies!




Leinzlove said:


> I can't wait for this afternoons test. I'm sure she's here. I have abundant EWCM and cervix is so soft... I can't even find it.
> 
> On CD 21 & 22, OPK's were nearly positive, then they returned to faint. And my CM went from EWCM to creamy.
> 
> We have BD lined up great! BD: CD 18,19,22,23,24,25,27...
> 
> Cheryl, I hope we both get rainbows! :happydance:

What time do u do ur test??


----------



## Leinzlove

Afternoon, Like 7 hrs from now. It's killing me. I want to take one now. But, I'm afraid it'll be a diluted negative.


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Afternoon, Like 7 hrs from now. It's killing me. I want to take one now. But, I'm afraid it'll be a diluted negative.

sorry to sound stupid but what does EWCM mean... ive really struggled working all these letters out lol...x:blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

Egg white Cervical Mucus. But, I caved and took O test and Negative... GRRR! I'm finding it hard to stay positive. I wish O would hurry up and get here. Blah!


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Egg white Cervical Mucus. But, I caved and took O test and Negative... GRRR! I'm finding it hard to stay positive. I wish O would hurry up and get here. Blah!

Me too just did another one and it was neg too.. losing all hope il be shocked if a see another +opk im just going to try and forget about it and just do a test a day what will happen will happen... good luck keep me posted on wot happens with u...:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ladies, what a lot of testing you've all been doing since I was online last!! Dying for one of you to join me with another BFP. 
14dpo for me today and I got a 2-3wks on a clearblue digital. I didn't get this til 19dpo last pregnancy then never got up to a 3+ weeks even by 7wks when I mc. That was why I was worrying in the week or so leading up to it. I know digi conception dates aren't spot on but I thought they should have been changing. 
So this time seems my hormones are increasing faster! Hopefully a good sign?? Xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm happy to hear toothfairy!!:happydance:

Leinzlove I hope that o is indeed on the horizon or that u already I'd and all that cm is a sign for a bfp!!

Afm I'm 9 dpo thirsty bloated and big painful boobies..oh and bfn :(


----------



## Wiggler

BFN :( I thought I saw a hint of something, but I hink its just the antibody strip, its gone now that the test has dried :( Ov tests are very much negative :(

I sent OH for a few pack of superdrug cheapo tests as they are meant to be really good, and he came back with more bloody digi preggy tests. So now I have to shell out MORE money for normal tests :dohh: I'm going to preggy tests and ov test every day until I get a positive on one or AF comes.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh flower!! Maybe it wasn't an Evap? They are supposed to come AFTER the test dries not before!? Was it an IC? Try Asda own tests. I find them better than frer or SuperDrug. But they definitely do fade a little after they show bfp, it kinda shows again once they dry. Poor hubby! Bet you could strangle him!!!


----------



## Wiggler

It was a FRER, I keep thinking maybe it might be something, but its still kind of early (if I did ov when I think I did - if at all). We don't have an ASDA round here, or I would go, nice and cheap :D I'm not using Tesco tests again, they are awful, on Tuesday I am buying a load of IC tests, I'll go bankrupt using a FRER every day LOL. 

I really could strangle him, but I know he is just being his usual silly self.


----------



## Dani Rose

I always have a stash of ics, just incase, I'm loopy! I hope it's just too early and u get bfp tomo x


----------



## toothfairy29

I don't think tesco are very sensitive at all. Stick with the IC and frer then digi when you get your bfp flower! I spend a fortune! I'm still testing at least twice a day with a variety of tests. Sometimes 2 at a time!!!


----------



## Poppy84

If I ovulated- I think I'm between 8-6 dpo. My cm has got really thick and creamy but there is loads of it and my cervix is quite low. Do you think this means anything?


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy I had loads of thick cm this time. My best symptom before bfp everytime has been hot flushes! Especially through night and in morning. You still waiting to test?


----------



## Poppy84

I tested today but it was bfn but it's proberbly too early anyway. Now iv started I will prob just keep testing every day until af comes now


----------



## ShellieLabTek

> *Toothfairy 29*:
> Oh ladies, what a lot of testing you've all been doing since I was online last!! Dying for one of you to join me with another BFP.
> 14dpo for me today and I got a 2-3wks on a clearblue digital. I didn't get this til 19dpo last pregnancy then never got up to a 3+ weeks even by 7wks when I mc. That was why I was worrying in the week or so leading up to it. I know digi conception dates aren't spot on but I thought they should have been changing.
> So this time seems my hormones are increasing faster! Hopefully a good sign?? Xx

I'm glad to hear that your hcg is going up :happydance:



> *Tawn*:
> Hi Ladies! I just spent about an hour reading through every post on this thread, so I hope it's not weird to say I feel like I know you all already!

Welcome Tawn! 



> *Leinzlove*:
> Egg white Cervical Mucus. But, I caved and took O test and Negative... GRRR! I'm finding it hard to stay positive. I wish O would hurry up and get here. Blah!

It may just take another day or two before it becomes positive and the little eggy makes an appearence!
______

I think I'm driving myself mad. I'm only 5po and I've almost convinced myself since 3dpo that I'm pregnant. Stupid I know, its waaaay too soon, probably not even possible to have implanted yet even if I am! I think I just want it so bad that I'm reading into my body more then I should let myself. I'm setting myself up for disapointment:cry: I've been crampy everyday since O which is not normal for me. Not even when I was preg. When I got pregnant I was crampy the day after O, and then not again til a week later, and it was every other day, not everyday. And my lower abdomen just feels funny. I'm gonna be smackin myself later for letting myself think tooo much:dohh:! Not gonna be testing anytime soon, will probably wait at least a week. At least thats what I'm telling myself lol lol


----------



## toothfairy29

Shellie..... Waiting a week eh??? Hmm we'll see!! Cramping is a very good sign. I'm still feeling like af is about to start. Lots of little sharp nipping pains too which are worrying me but I suppose there's nothing I can do even if it's a bad sign. This is gonna be a long worrying 8 months if I make it thru! 
Can't wait for more updates over this next few days!


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy ..... Are you using fmu? I get rubbish results with fmu even though very dark yellow tmi!!!  get lots better stronger line later in day but after trying to hold pee/ not drink much to concentrate it. Maybe do an afternoon or evening test too if only using IC?


----------



## Wiggler

I've decided to test tomorrow then leave it til Friday, I spend all day thinking about tests, looking at tests and googling tests so going to take my mind off it for a few days, its not helping that I found my angels tests earlier, and they are clear as anything :cry: 

I hate all this waiting :(


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry for being thick but what is fmu and ic?


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo and iv been getting funny twinges in my left lower abdomen. Last time I was pregnant I got these but in my right side. Hope it's a good sign!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

FMU is first morning urine, so first pee of the day, and IC is internet cheapies, just cheapie tests. 

Oooh hopefully that is a good sign for you hun!

I have been a bit crampy too, like with my angel and my 2 kids, but I'm not sure if its just cos I am hoping to feel something? No other symptoms, but I had no other symptoms with my angel and my daughter, not even sore boobs...


----------



## Poppy84

I'm a little unsure if the twinges are me just looking for signs or they really are there. Last time they started a few days before af was due and got more intense every day up until about 5 weeks when they died off.

I used fmu today and did a test later on in the day too as I have Internet cheepies.

Iv got two expensive first response tests that I'm saving to use by the end of the week if nothing has showed up


----------



## Tawn

Wiggler and Poppy, those symptoms sound promising! I am keeping my fingers x'd for you girls and hope to see some BFP pics on here asap! Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Wiggler

I have a FRER for tomorrow, and 3 digis for when I get a BFP, faint or not. OH is buying and hiding some superdrug tests tomorrow til friday unless I get some sort of line tomorrow. I keep looking at my test and if I tilt it the right way there is a line, it was faint pink (still had to tilt it to see it) when it was wet, but its almost invisible now, so probably just the antibody strip :shrug:


----------



## Wiggler

Tawn, I hope you get your BFP this cycle too :hugs: Thankyou sweetie :hugs: :flower: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

It's hard to know when best to use my frer's as I don't know when af is due.

It won't be long Tawn until your testing too


----------



## toothfairy29

Wriggler have you taken the test apart and let the strip dry totally? I know you're not suppose to but it's easy then to see if it's an Evap or a v faint pink line. With my first preg this time round that was my first glimmer of anything. Thought was bfp, took it apart and dried with v faint pink line. Most Evaps are grey? Having said that I hve read of ladies getting pink Evaps.
Can you tell on so desperate for one of you to join me!! 
Have finally told my hubby. We decided to wait a couple of weeks if my nerves will hold out then think about getting a private scan when good chance of seeing a heartbeat. I can't face docs and midwife appts again just yet! Think also when I see 3+ on a digi I'll feel a little better.


----------



## Wiggler

Not taken the test apart, I did with the FRERs last time when they were faint and all the lines dissapeared completely?! even some proper lines! 

A private scan will be brilliant for you hun, when I get my BFP I am having onne at around 8 weeks then another at 28 weeks and OH is also going to buy me a doppler. I never worried in my last pregnancies, but you never think it wil happen to you, when I get my BFP I will be terrified until that baby is in my arms!


----------



## MrsMcK04

Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:

Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.

I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!


----------



## CortneyMarie

MrsMcK04 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!

Omg CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance: I wish you a happy healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey mrs mck well done!! Congratulations!!! You've gotta post a photo?? Wishing really hard that all goes well for you x x x x x


----------



## Wiggler

MrsMcK04 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!

OMG Congratulations!!!!! I'm so happy for you hun :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

MrsMcK04 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!

Aw congratulations hun...:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

BFN again this morning, did an OPK with my SMU too and its waaaay darker than the past few days so maybe I am gearing up to ov now? Confuuuuused. Not doing preggy tests until Frieday if the ov tests stay like this, if I get a positive opk I will hold off testing until 9-10DPO x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

CONGRATS hun!!!!!

Wiggler an OPK picked up my HCG before an IC with my last pg :)

I'd say you will get a BFP in a few days!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I hope so!


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too, Wiggler! I hope you get your sticky :bfp:! Having patience and hope is so hard...


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully its not long until we all have our BFPs! 

I just wish I knew for certain if I did ov or not, and what was happening. I still have mild cramping so trying to stay positive. 

How is everyone else getting on? x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I know, right! Its frustrating. My body has been gearing to O, but I don't know if it did so. Yay! Cramping is a very good sign of pregnancy! :happydance:

AFM: My cycle has me stumped. I'm on CD28. Had EWCM CD21 & CD22 but Opk's almost positive. Then CD 27 had lots of EWCM, Soft position and high... the OPK 12 hrs earlier was faint neg, the OPK with diluted as I'd noticed EWCM, when I wasn't doing my routine cervical check was faint neg. 8 hrs later it was Almost Positive, then 8 hrs later faint neg. with CM back to creamy. All, I have to say is I wish I'd temped this cycle. And if I do get my BFP, its going to be hard to date.

I'm thinking I was more likely to O on CD 27, then CD 22. But, either way I'm not so sure I did. So, I'm in limbo. 1.) I Ovulated CD 27 2.) I haven't Ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to Ovulate.

So, the sperm meets egg plan remains the same... Watchfully waiting for O and BD atleast every other day just in case. So, complicated. Unless, my body tells me otherwise, I'm going to go with being 1dpo. Keep the BD and watching for O going.

I really believe CD 27 was it, if I ovulated. It was peak EWCM, and lots of it. My cervix was so high and soft I couldn't even feel it. My body screamed O, all the way! You should've seen how excited I was when EWCM showed up abundantly on my TP. I squealed. DH, asked if I got our BFP.


----------



## Wiggler

That sounds really positive hun! I have all my fingers crossed for you! When are you going to test?


----------



## Leinzlove

Prob April 11th... If my body or Opks don't tell me different. It's all confusing! I wish I temped this technically not a cycle. Awww Wiggler you have a DD close to my DD's age! Are you getting excited about the first birthday? I know I am.


----------



## Wiggler

I am really really excited! This year has gone so fast though! She is so big now!

I have all my fingers crossed that you get your BFP when you test!

I text OH and told him to buy the superdrug tests on his way home and to hide them from me, I say that now but tomorrow morning I will probably turn the flat upside down looking for them :rofl:


----------



## Tawn

MrsMcK04 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!

WOW congrats MrsMcK! I hope that line just keeps getting darker and darker for you hun and that all goes well at the doctors! So far this thread DOES seem lucky!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations Mrs mck04! I knew this thread was lucky!


I tested this morning. BFN!
My cramps are getting a little stronger though. Feels as though AF is on the way. I had another vivid dream about getting a BFP last night too.


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Prob April 11th... If my body or Opks don't tell me different. It's all confusing! I wish I temped this technically not a cycle. Awww Wiggler you have a DD close to my DD's age! Are you getting excited about the first birthday? I know I am.

Hey chick I'm with u just worked out I'm on cd27 muddled up my dates I'm thinking I might have o on cd11 12 or 13 but I didn't test till cd14 Well that's wot I'm hoping I'm going to do OPKs for 2 more weeks so il be on cd41 16th April il do a hpt and see wot it says....

It's quite odd I've been running to the toilet loads more than normal and I'm not drinking more so I'm wondering if this cud be??? Lots of cm too...:wacko:

And a week and a half ago I had some cramping so time will tell. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Wiggler! You to. It is crazy how fast they grow. 

Ladies hang in there! This is a lucky thread! Don't count yourself out unless the ugly :witch: shows her face. 

Cheryl: Might've been... But if you ovulated on CD11, 12 or 13 and are on CD27. Then AF is due... and you should be able to get a :bfp:! You should test, if you O'd on CD 13, you'd be 14dpo! I can't wait for you to test! Come on BFP!

AFM: I might still be waiting on O. Many women start surges until the last one. And some have had to wait until CD in the 40's for O. Grrr! Just going to try some patience I don't have...


----------



## Poppy84

My cm is discussing at the moment (sorry for tmi). It almost looking like a yeast infection is starting except its not itchy and it doesn't smell.

I hope this means something otherwise it's just discusting!


----------



## Leinzlove

Is it yellow? Like creamy? Could be an early pg symptom? I'm hoping! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

My cm was a green/yellow at the time of my bfp last time! Fx it's a good sign


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Dani! Did you get pg straight after MC?


----------



## Poppy84

Not that yellow but cream coloured. It's really thick, creamy, clumpy and lots of it. I can't remember what it was like in the 2 week wait b4.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats an excellent sign of pregnancy. :happydance: Increased CM! Hope this means BFP! When will you be testing again?


----------



## Poppy84

I just found my forum from the 2ww last time I got a bfp. My symptoms were loads of creamy cm and sore boobs.

My boobs aren't sore at all :-(


----------



## Leinzlove

Every pregnancy is different, hun! Think positive! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcK04

Poppy84 said:


> My cm is discussing at the moment (sorry for tmi). It almost looking like a yeast infection is starting except its not itchy and it doesn't smell.
> 
> I hope this means something otherwise it's just discusting!

With my first pregnancy I too had lots of creamy/white-ish/yellowish CM. That was the giveaway that I was preggo since every other cycle the CM dried up after O.

With this current BFP I too have had creamy/white-ish/yellowish CM. Less of it than last time, but still have it. Also, I never get sore boobies with BFPs. So maybe your one of the lucky ones that it doesn't hurt? Most people say they don't get sore until after 6 weeks of being preggo....


----------



## Dani Rose

No I'm not pg. I've just had m/c but I had a m/c last year in aug. Started TTC in
Jan and got pg straight away. MMC though at 8 wks 2 

Waiting to try once my body's back to normal :(


----------



## MrsMcK04

For your viewing pleasure - because you all know that we LOVE squinting at these things!! They are blurry as all get out, but you can't get perfect photos of these things :) These are both from 8dpo.

This IS a lucky thread!! I am so happy to be a part of it, you all are so much fun and such great support!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 19









photo (3).jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, you waited to try for a long time. I don't know how you waited that long. DD was easy fell PG first month of NTNP. This second baby has been 5 months TTC, then MMC... Now hoping O happened or is going to.


----------



## Leinzlove

YAY! MrsMCK04... Congratulations! Nice lines!


----------



## Poppy84

Yay I can see the lines


----------



## Dani Rose

Leinzlove said:


> Wow, you waited to try for a long time. I don't know how you waited that long. DD was easy fell PG first month of NTNP. This second baby has been 5 months TTC, then MMC... Now hoping O happened or is going to.

I was on methotrexate for my RA. The pg was an accident and MTX is used to end ectopic pg's so it caused the mc and I had to wait 3 months for it to be out my system. DH also wasn't onboard TTC. He still isn't but says he doesn't mind seeing what's meant to be. Since the MMC he's now saying it's a sign to be happy what weve got *sigh* 

It's hard wanting to try when he doesn't as I obvi know when I O and he wants to just play it easy and see what happens. All I want now is to be pg again ASAP :(


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy84 said:


> I just found my forum from the 2ww last time I got a bfp. My symptoms were loads of creamy cm and sore boobs.
> 
> My boobs aren't sore at all :-(

Don't worry hun, my boobs weren't sore at all with my daughter or last time, Symptoms are different in each pregnancy :hugs:

MrsMcK, thos tests are FAB! Brilliant lines for 8DPO! :happydance::happydance:

OH just rang, they didn't have the double pack of tests in so he just bought two. Now to try and resist the urge to find them tomorrow morning, I need to POAS again, me thinks its time to do another ov test :haha: I am soooo addicted, if money was no object I would POAS until the day I died :dohh:


----------



## Dani Rose

MrsMcK04 said:


> For your viewing pleasure - because you all know that we LOVE squinting at these things!! They are blurry as all get out, but you can't get perfect photos of these things :) These are both from 8dpo.
> 
> This IS a lucky thread!! I am so happy to be a part of it, you all are so much fun and such great support!!

I see it too, congrats :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Go onto eBay and get pg and opk tests in bulk. Ic kind. You get about 20 for £2. That's how I feed my addiction and then I back it up with a Frer. Always accurate too 





Wiggler said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I just found my forum from the 2ww last time I got a bfp. My symptoms were loads of creamy cm and sore boobs.
> 
> My boobs aren't sore at all :-(
> 
> Don't worry hun, my boobs weren't sore at all with my daughter or last time, Symptoms are different in each pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> MrsMcK, thos tests are FAB! Brilliant lines for 8DPO! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> OH just rang, they didn't have the double pack of tests in so he just bought two. Now to try and resist the urge to find them tomorrow morning, I need to POAS again, me thinks its time to do another ov test :haha: I am soooo addicted, if money was no object I would POAS until the day I died :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## Leinzlove

I do the same... IC then back up with FRER! I just ordered 40 more O tests for $6.99 total.


----------



## Wiggler

I'm ordering more IC's tomorrow from amazon. well my OPK i just took looks darker than this morning, maybe i AM gearing up to ov? its not positive but getting close :happydance: Lemme grab a piccy


----------



## Wiggler

https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg694/scaled.php?server=694&filename=img06321.jpg&res=medium

Sorry its huge :dohh: Top one is this morning, bottom one is just now :D


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Wiggler! You to. It is crazy how fast they grow.
> 
> Ladies hang in there! This is a lucky thread! Don't count yourself out unless the ugly :witch: shows her face.
> 
> Cheryl: Might've been... But if you ovulated on CD11, 12 or 13 and are on CD27. Then AF is due... and you should be able to get a :bfp:! You should test, if you O'd on CD 13, you'd be 14dpo! I can't wait for you to test! Come on BFP!
> 
> AFM: I might still be waiting on O. Many women start surges until the last one. And some have had to wait until CD in the 40's for O. Grrr! Just going to try some patience I don't have...

Hey i just did a test cos i have such a sore left shoulder and thts wot i had b4 my mc and it worried me but BFN... so im guessing its still a waiting game for o again or im not going to so i think im just saying cd27 and il still test if ive not o in a few weeks... im cracking up with all of this now im just desperate to get my bfp life sucks...:( how are u doin?are u cd30 now??xx


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler said:


> https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg694/scaled.php?server=694&filename=img06321.jpg&res=medium
> 
> Sorry its huge :dohh: Top one is this morning, bottom one is just now :D

aw great wiggler wot cd are u on? when was ur mc??xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm thinking get BDing!! Were they neg up to this point? Mine still dark from hcg :(


----------



## Wiggler

3 weeks ago today. I bled for a week, got ov tests the friday after (a week and a half ago) and had an almost positive on and they quickly got darker so I assumed I oved then, but now I'm confused again. I'm just super impatient, I want my BFP and I want it NOOOOOW!


----------



## Wiggler

They were completely neg, on a hint of a second line. OH is in for a nice treat tonight when he gets home. 

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

yeah mines have been only 1 line and friday and sat a faint second line and now back to 1 again so im confused now.. just dying for my +opk xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MrsMcK04 said:


> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!

Congrats! See I knew my dream would come true, the thread's name has been changed to 2bfps! :happydance:

Was this the first test you had done or had you been testing for a couple of days already?

I'm 6dpo (I had a pos OPK on CD 26, but FF wants to put me as Ov on CD 25, but I'm thinking I should go with the OPK. I think?) I almost want to start testing but I think I'm just insane to think implantation might have happened at 3po lol :dohh: I just don't wanna test and see :bfn::nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck Shellie!!

Once you get a positive OPK how long until you actually ov? I sometimes get ov pains, but not always. x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Iv got serious cramps! What is wrong with my body?????


----------



## Poppy84

ShellieLabTek said:


> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!
> 
> Congrats! See I knew my dream would come true, the thread's name has been changed to 2bfps! :happydance:
> 
> Was this the first test you had done or had you been testing for a couple of days already?
> 
> I'm 6dpo (I had a pos OPK on CD 26, but FF wants to put me as Ov on CD 25, but I'm thinking I should go with the OPK. I think?) I almost want to start testing but I think I'm just insane to think implantation might have happened at 3po lol :dohh: I just don't wanna test and see :bfn::nope:Click to expand...

Haha

Can you please have a dream where thread name changes to something like 10BFP's


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> Good luck Shellie!!
> 
> Once you get a positive OPK how long until you actually ov? I sometimes get ov pains, but not always. x x x

Thanks Wiggler :) I don't know it's the first time I had a positive OPK, and it's also the first time temp charting. I had ov pains but they weren't as bad as I get sometimes on CD 25 and CD 26 mostly on my left side, though I did very briefly feel a little something on the right side as well (but that's probably nothing, just reading into things too much like always!)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my :bfp:!! It's a faint one, but it is there. Did two tests and both are positive :happydance:
> 
> Sooooo excited and scared at the same time. I'm only 8dpo so i knowitis super early and alot can still happen. Going to call dr in the morning and come in ASAP for blood draws since I miscarried last time due to low progesterone, they wanted to follow me as soon as the HPT was positive.
> 
> I'm praying so hard - a Christmas miracle would be just perfect!
> 
> Congrats! See I knew my dream would come true, the thread's name has been changed to 2bfps! :happydance:
> 
> Was this the first test you had done or had you been testing for a couple of days already?
> 
> I'm 6dpo (I had a pos OPK on CD 26, but FF wants to put me as Ov on CD 25, but I'm thinking I should go with the OPK. I think?) I almost want to start testing but I think I'm just insane to think implantation might have happened at 3po lol :dohh: I just don't wanna test and see :bfn::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha
> 
> Can you please have a dream where thread name changes to something like 10BFP'sClick to expand...

That would be an awesome dream to have! I'll see what I can do lol


----------



## Wiggler

Is it really bad that I am counting down the hours til I POAS again? :haha: 1 and a half hours to goooooo :haha: 

I am really focusing on the positive stuff at the moment, like having fun ov testing and stuff like that, I think if I didn't I would be a quivering wreck crying on the floor. x x x


----------



## Poppy84

If I did ovulate these are my 2ww symptoms:

Runny nose (like seriously runny with sneezing and it's not a cold), lots of creamy lumpy discharge, vivid dreams, strange twinges/ light cramps, and my cat keeps sitting on me (lol)

What's everyone else's symptoms?


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy!!! My symptoms are the same apart from the cat (don't have one!)and look at my ticker!! They sound like good symptoms!!! Come on bfps!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg190/scaled.php?server=190&filename=img06341.jpg&res=crop

Is that bottom one positive? all taken today :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

That looks like a def positive!!! Do you think you are ovulating now then not before?


----------



## Poppy84

Looks pisitive to me.

News on the runny nose- its a cold!
I got a cold and sore throat 3 days before my BFP last time though so fingers crossed


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I think I will be oving soon, I only tested again tonight cos I have an annoying twinge on my right side so wanted to check in case it is the start of ov pains, no idea why the first ov test I took a week and a half ago was so dark, its wasn't HCG so maybe my body tried to ov and failed?


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls....I know I am probably insane but I am still testing at least twice a day. I was having a lovely progression up until 13dpo. As you can now see from the photos they don't seem to be getting any stronger for last 2 days. I am now 15dpo. Obviously they are very positive but I am worried they have stopped progressing again. This is about as dark as they ever got when I MC at 7 weeks. They never got to the point where the control was darker than the test line and I never got a 3+ weeks on a digi. I am really really scared they aren't getting dark enough fast enough?
I am wanting to test everytime I go for a pee. 
What do you think? Be honest please don't just be nice! I need to hear the truth!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 17









photo.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Wiggler

They look brilliant hun! Don't worry about them not getting darker, they are very very very dark. If you are still worried do you thinnk your GP would do a blood test to reassure you?


----------



## Wiggler

Just to add with mine they took a VERY long time to get darker and then as soon as they were a decent sttrong line they started getting a LOT lighter very fast x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Too much to catch up on!

#1) Congratulations MrsMcK!! Sticky sticky sticky dust to you!

#2) Poppy: I hope it all points to a BFP! Sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me.

#3)TF: Stick tests can only indicate up to a certain amount of mIU. So your tests are the darkest they will get no matter how far along you are. Best bet is to move to a digital that tells you weeks or get blood tests (if your doc will order them). I will pray for you and your sticky bean.

AFM: I am SO DIZZY today. Like seeing stars dizzy. I am never like this. And I just at lunch so it isn't that I haven't eaten. I'm kind of worried. Unless being totally dizzy is a pregnancy symptom I haven't heard of? Never felt like this with any of my pregnancies.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you ladies..... I was dreading this time where I would start to stress. I thought I would be able to be strong or that it would all go so straightforward that there would be no need to worry. I have seen a lot of posts where the control is so dark that the test becomes faint! I have 2 more digi but I am scared to do them. That was what drove me mad for 3 weeks, relentless testing with the digi and seeing 2-3 wks!

Mighty......dizziness is DEFINITELY a huge sign of early pregnancy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Ok so this is a stupid question coming from someone who has been pregnant so many times before...but what does morning sickness feel like? I've never had it.


----------



## Poppy84

Mightymun. I remember having a few dizzy spells last time I was pregbant. A definite sign!

Tooth dairy- I remember my tests taking a while to get darker and there was nothing wrong until I was about 8 weeks.


----------



## Tawn

Whoohoo Wiggler, those lines look + to me! Get to :sex: lady, and add another BFP to the thread!

Toothfairy, your lines look amazing! 

MightyMom--I was super dizzy one day during my TWW last time. In fact, I almost fell over after bending down in the grocery store. :dust: and fingers x'd!


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm 10dpo and going crazy:wacko: I tested this morning and this afternoon both bfn!!! I just want to scream bc I feel pregnant and I'm wondering if my body is playing tricks on me after the mc I wonder if your 2ww symptoms change after a mc or what!! I am totally losing hope bc I have all these symptoms so you would think if my hormones are causing all this then there would enough hcg to give me a BFN!!!! GRRRRR. THIS ttc whit is for the birds!!

Sorry for being crazy ladies I hope you are all doing better than me :(


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you get a BFP very soon sweet :hugs:

Urgh just did another ov test and its really really negative? :(


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggled that's what happened to me last week. That's why I'm not sure if I ovulated


----------



## Wiggler

I have a lot of cramping at the moment, so I probably am ovulating very soon. This is why 6 ov tests in a day shouldn't be done :rofl:


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler said:


> I hope you get a BFP very soon sweet :hugs:
> 
> Urgh just did another ov test and its really really negative? :(

That doesn't make sense?! You should dtd anyway


----------



## Wiggler

Well I am deffo going to ovulate in the next day, I have a LOT of EWCM and definite ovulation pains (on both sides EEK!) Going to bed in about an hour and will pounce OH then, would pounce him again in the morning too, but my son gets up at silly o clock so thats a no-go. Maybe they will nap at the same time :haha:


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> Girls....I know I am probably insane but I am still testing at least twice a day. I was having a lovely progression up until 13dpo. As you can now see from the photos they don't seem to be getting any stronger for last 2 days. I am now 15dpo. Obviously they are very positive but I am worried they have stopped progressing again. This is about as dark as they ever got when I MC at 7 weeks. They never got to the point where the control was darker than the test line and I never got a 3+ weeks on a digi. I am really really scared they aren't getting dark enough fast enough?
> I am wanting to test everytime I go for a pee.
> What do you think? Be honest please don't just be nice! I need to hear the truth!!

Your lines are so dark and beautiful! I agree, go get a blood test at the dr. I think it will hopefully help calm your nerves. Hopefully, it will be a better experience this time. I have heard a lot of women say the lines will continutually get darker, and then after a couple of days start to get lighter. So I don't know....

AFM - 21 day progesterone results came back in today (taken on Friday at 6dpo). It is only 10.9. Doesn't look good....again! Boo! I don't want to lose this baby too! It's not fair!

Took HCG and Progesterone today, get results tomorrow. Will start prometrium tomorrow if no improvement. Hoping AF stays away. I can't handle losing 2 babies in 2 months! :cry:

PRAYING so hard for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Wiggler

Got all my fingers crossed for you hun and really hoping you have a sticky bean this time :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Iv got my fingers crossed for you too!!!!


----------



## too_scared

wow! i missed a lot!!

congrats on the bfp mrs mck!! tons and tons of sticky dust coming your way!

poppy, those symptoms really do sound very promising! i got a cold sore right before my bfP last time too. tons of sticky dust for you too!

wiggler, i would get to bd'ing if i were you! 

sorry for everyone that i missed :(

loads and loads of sticky :dust: to all you ladies!

i am on cd 6 today with some spotting :( nothing yesterday and then spotting again today. i don't know what it means. seems to be stopping now so maybe it is just af finishing up. temping isn't going so good. hard to get up at the same time each morning. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Fingers Crossed here 2. Yay Wiggler for O! :) :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

I hope everything is fine mrsmck its a gd thing you know straight off and can take supplements :thumbup:.
wriggler it sounds like its time to send in those troops sending you tons of sticky babydust!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure now that I haven't O'd yet. I've decided to calm down... and wait.

Today is CD28, and EWCM with nearly pos OPK. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up. But, I hope my body gets to O, this time. It's obviously trying to. I can't assume anything and put myself in a 2ww that isn't one. Hoping for pos OPK in 12 hrs. I had to order more O tests, as I'm now testing twice daily.

I'm hoping I O this week. There are only 6 December EDD's left. And I would love to give DH a baby for his Dec. 26 birthday. I'd just love a shot. BD is lined up perfectly. CD18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28. If its going to happen, it should happen any day.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> If I did ovulate these are my 2ww symptoms:
> 
> Runny nose (like seriously runny with sneezing and it's not a cold), lots of creamy lumpy discharge, vivid dreams, strange twinges/ light cramps, and my cat keeps sitting on me (lol)
> 
> What's everyone else's symptoms?

I do no if h


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> If I did ovulate these are my 2ww symptoms:
> 
> Runny nose (like seriously runny with sneezing and it's not a cold), lots of creamy lumpy discharge, vivid dreams, strange twinges/ light cramps, and my cat keeps sitting on me (lol)
> 
> What's everyone else's symptoms?

Sorry about the last post I'm on my phone and hit send by mistake! My symptoms right now are fairly mild cramps, bloating, gassy, heartburn. Also a funny sensation which I'd describe as bubbly/warm that feels like its comming from my uterus. Had spotting a couple of days ago. feeling nausea but don't think I'm gonna count that cuz DB feels nauseous too so maybe it was something to do with dinner.

Mrs McK I'm glad to hear they've given you the progesterone and hope things go well

Wiggler and leinzlove I hope O comes soon!


----------



## MightyMom

My symptoms are dizziness and nausea. The doctor prescribed me something for it. I go to pick it up at the pharmacy and you know what it was? DRAMAMINE. I was so mad. She seriously prescribed me an OTC motion sickness medicine?? Grr. Not bothering to take it. If I still feel bad tomorrow I'll just deal with it. I mean...Dramamine? Really? An antihistamine that dries up mucus production? What was she thinking??


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Shellie! Sounds good! I hope you get that :bfp: in a few days...

That's crazy Mighty Mom, have you been testing? I wouldn't take it either, if it dried up mucus. And you may be pregnant!! I've been wondering about you!


----------



## MightyMom

I've been testing every day. So far lots of BFNs. Too many to even keep I throw the old ones in the trash and just keep the newest one to remind myself that they were real. It sucks. But no AF yet and it is April 2nd so I have to hold out hope, right? I only have three tests left though, so if I don't get a BFP by Friday I guess I will just have to wait for AF to show. Bleh!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Shellie, some very very good symproms there!!! :happydance:

MightyMom, I hope your BFP shows up soon :hugs:

Ov pain has dissapeared from the right side this morning, just a bit achey so I oved sometime before I woke up :happydance: ov pain on the left side is killing me though, I only ever get ov pain on both sides about once a year. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't give up Mighty Mom. You're in! I hope you see that BFP in the morning! :hugs:

Wiggler, I'm so glad you O'd. :happydance: I'm so frustrated, waiting and waiting. I've geared up for O twice, but don't think it succeeded. More EWCM today and another nearly positive OPK. So, I hope I succeed this time. My body is obviously trying.


----------



## Poppy84

Tested this morning BFN


----------



## Wiggler

Hopefully you O soon hun :hugs:

Poppy - Your not out til the witch comes, Hopeing you get your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

he leinzlove we are on the same cd cos i mixed up all my days so lets hope we o soon... babydust to everyone and lets get our BFPs this month girlies.....xxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Wiggler! Will you be symptom spotting?

Poppy: I was hoping to hear about your BFP! Maybe a lil early? 

Cheryl, CD29 here as it's 4am here. I hope we O soon. It's hard to be patient.


----------



## Wiggler

I will deffo be symptom spotting. :haha:

so is today 1dpo or would tomorrow be 1dpo?


----------



## Poppy84

Well I could be 8 or 9 dpo so it could be a little early. Not losing hope yet


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler, when did you get the neg OPK? The day of neg is 1dpo.

Poppy: I knew I was going to be updated with your BFP yet! :)

I can't believe how bad I want in the 2ww with you both! Come on lucky thread!


----------



## Wiggler

I had a positive yesterday, then a negative 3 hours after :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Tough one. You usually O the day of, day after, or following day after positive OPK. I would go with 1dpo. :) Let this 2ww be the one.


----------



## Poppy84

Ok I'm very confused now

I just had another look at the test I did this morning. There is a very very very very very faint second line that can only be seen on my windowsill. It might mean nothing as it is about 2 hours since I tested. So now I'm going to have to hold my pee all day so I can do another test. Not getting hopes up as its prob just the test drying up funny


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy84 said:


> Ok I'm very confused now
> 
> I just had another look at the test I did this morning. There is a very very very very very faint second line that can only be seen on my windowsill. It might mean nothing as it is about 2 hours since I tested. So now I'm going to have to hold my pee all day so I can do another test. Not getting hopes up as its prob just the test drying up funny

OH POPPY!!!! sounds promising!! with which brand???


----------



## Poppy84

Internet cheepie

I used up my only frer the other day. Going to have to buy more now


----------



## Poppy84

I just put it up against yesterday's test on the windowsill and yesterday's def doesn't have any sort of line.

I'm really clutching at straws here


----------



## toothfairy29

oh poppy!! has the IC got any colour??? Post a photo!!! maybe try get an asda test? oh go shopping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Tried to take a photo but it doesn't show up in the picture. I would go shopping but i feel really ill. Got a horrible cold. Typical when I'm on my Easter holidays. I might get hubby to buy one on his way home from work


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh line is very slightly tinged pink I think. I'm really unsure about it. Need more wee!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh poppy I am so excited......I really really really hope this is the start for you. Its good that you can see a hint of pink. Have you any more IC to see if it happens again if you hold pee/don't drink for a while? Think I am more excited for your BFP than for my own!!


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh iv got loads of IC. 
I keep going back to check on it. Sometimes it looks pink and sometime it doesn't. Did some research online and aparently this brand of tests can give false positives after the allocated time period. It prob means nothing. 

I want to do another test now but know its best to wait a few hours.


----------



## toothfairy29

But if you haven't had any with them before?? Test again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy, it sounds like BFP to me! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooooh exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcK04

Yay Poppy! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tawn

Wow Poppy so exciting! I used ICs with my first pregnancy, and the first day I saw anything I threw it away thinking it was an evap it was so faint. Then I woke up the next morning very nauseous and had to run to the bathroom, so took another IC that day and the line was faint, but definitely a line that day (made me realize the one the day before was my first sign--even though it was soooo faint!)

Also, when I was in my TWW last time, I had the cold of a LIFETIME with the worst blocked nose and sore throat I'd had in a long time! 

So, I feel really positive that you are going to see a darker line next time! Fingers crossed and :dust:!


----------



## toothfairy29

I think the same! I got a cold and flu type symptoms the at 10dpo this time. 
Oh I can't wait for this BFP!


----------



## toothfairy29

MrsMcK04 said:


> Yay Poppy! Keep us posted!

MrsMcK....... when will you get more test results?


----------



## Wiggler

So I did an OPK and HPT just now LOL. both negative. Feeling achey on both sides again now :wacko: I wish I knew what my body was doing. Urgh, no more testing for anything until the 13th or 14th.


----------



## Poppy84

It's wierd that u say that because my last cold and sore throat was in my 2 week wait last tine


----------



## Tawn

It's actually quite a common sign of early pregnancy during the TWW! Honestly, all of the symptoms you have been posting have sounded so spot on I wasn't surprised at all when you said you had a bit of a line today (in fact, I'd kinda been waiting for it :haha:)!

I am so excited for you, I really hope the line gets darker and it is your BFP and sticky bean!

All of these stories give me so much hope, especially since my m/c bleeding is finally slowing down and will hopefully stop very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Bad news- took another test and waited 10 mins. No second line grrrr!

Stupid Internet cheepies!

Getting hubby to bring back some frer's.

Iv still got strange crampy fluttery things. I just don't know what's going on with my body!


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy dont give up yet! You said it was a couple of hours til the line appeared earlier?
Have you saved a nice strong sample to test with when he gets home??


----------



## Poppy84

Im holding my wee. If I can't hold it long enough I'm going to be very strong and wait until tomorrow morning. Don't want to waste expensive tests.

How long should I hold it for?


----------



## Wiggler

4 hours and don't drink too much, also I don't know if its true but Superdrug early tests are apparently more sensitive than FRERs. :hugs: Got my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo that's interesting. I don't know if Superdrug will be open when hubby comes home though


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy just hold as long as you can but important not to drink loads. Pee into something when you need to go and see if you think it looks dark enough? Asda own tests are great too!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Superdrug in most places closes at 5.30. x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Well hubby leaves about 6 so will miss Superdrug. But perfect timing for holding pee. It will be about 4 hours when he gets home and I won't be drinking until then


----------



## Tawn

Oooooo good luck Poppy! But also remember that if it doesn't show up tonight, you always have FMU tomorrow! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Poppy84

What's fmu?


----------



## Tawn

first morning urine :) if there was a line your wee will be super concentrated in the morning and will have had some time for hcg to increase!


----------



## Poppy84

I think iv asked that fmu question before haha oh dear


----------



## Tawn

haha that's alright! when I first joined the forum, I eventually figured out what FMU was and then a couple of days later got confused by SMU (second morning urine) and felt pretty silly :dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

The amount of abbreviations on this forum is crazy, I know them all now. I am a proper BnB addict :rofl:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Woke up feeling a bit nauseous. But DB was still feeling nauseous this morning so I'm pretty sure it has to do with something in our food yesterday, not a symptom. And I've been touching my boobs so much trying to see if they're sore that I think I made them sore LOL LOL

Poppy I hope that the line will show itself soon! :bfp:


----------



## brnsgr1981

Leinzlove:

I think I am in your same boat. I just had another LH surge on CD 21, my opks were more positive than the ones on CD7-9, when I thought I o'd. My temps never really supported that theory, so I was kind of skeptical for o'ing so early. 

I am a cd 15-16 o'er on any normal cycle. I thought maybe I o'd early because of my chemical, I am today 3 weeks from the start of my chemical. 

It seems now that I maybe have O'd late, today on CD 21 with my temps seeming more supportive and my opks but let's see if I get 3 days of higher temps. 

Can you have more that one LH surge that is "fake"? I would hate to not O again after the last "fake" O on CD 9. 

Symptoms wise, I have just had the dull backackes and just a bit nauseous since CD 9, yesterday and this morning I have had sharper pains and more ovulation pains, but after this past month, everything feels the same, it's just pain. 

Anyone with some words of encouragement or advice??
Is this normal?

Anyways, CONGRATS to youi BFP'ers!! How exciting! Looks like alot of holiday babies coming up this year!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies 
I just plucked up courage to call midwife to ask advice about this pregnancy. She was totally lovely. She said they don't normally do early scans unless you've got symptoms. BUT she said if I book to see her at 6 wks, she will try pull some strings and get me scanned. She said she would explain 3rd pregnancy in 6 months and anxious etc. So I booked the appt for 1 wk which will be 6 wks technically since started bleeding.
This is now my worry.... My ticker says 5 wks today but I am maybe only 16dpo which would make it 4+3 ish???? I am worried if they scan me at 6 wks ish and I am a few days behind then they won't see anything and I'll end up upset maybe for nothing??
Do you think I should delay the appt til the week after at 7 weeks?? She said the scan won't be the same day but I don't wanna scan too early but then again I want on ASAP!!!!!!!
OMG!! what do I do?????? Just tried to explain this to hubby but he doesn't understand the technicalities of all this and thinks I am insane!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I think at 6 weeks they can see a gestational sac. I was 5+6 at my scan and they kept asking me if I was certain of my dates cos they couldn't see anything. x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

When I had my scan with MC at 6+5wks all they saw was empty sac measuring 4-5wks. 

Oh no!! I don't know what to do now....maybe I should postpone a week so there is more chance of a positive scan?!

I just so badly want to see and now the thought of waiting an extra week is awful!!


----------



## Wiggler

I wouldn't delay hun, just think how nice it will be to see your beany :cloud9:


----------



## Tawn

Toothfairy if it helps at all I was 5+2 when I had my emergency scan with my last pregnancy. Even with the pregnancy being in my left tube, they could obviously see that it was a yolk sac (a white looking mass inside) and I could totally see the difference to the "pseduosac" which was empty which was in my uterus. 

So if you go at 6 weeks you should definitely see at least a yolk sac. In fact at 6 weeks would be the start of a fetal pole as well. If you are SUPER lucky, at 6+ weeks you can see a heartbeat flutter (super early on though, not to stress if it isn't there yet)

So I think you should do it to at least know the yolk sac is progressing as it should since last time the sac was empty. Plus it likely means they will give you a follow-up scan later too so you would have peace of mind in between. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

I had a scan at 5 weeks and everything looked fine and was progressing nicely. They could see yolk sack at that stage..


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> When I had my scan with MC at 6+5wks all they saw was empty sac measuring 4-5wks.
> 
> Oh no!! I don't know what to do now....maybe I should postpone a week so there is more chance of a positive scan?!
> 
> I just so badly want to see and now the thought of waiting an extra week is awful!!

You probably should wait hun. I think the waiting will be easier then the worry about them not being able to see anything if it is in fact too early.
____________________________________

I think I'm gonna be sick. I was hungry and decided since DB bought a whole pack of eggs the other day because he wanted the bonus airmiles points (18 large eggs, and I'm the only one who eats eggs!) I fried some up sunnyside up like I love, and toast to dip in the yolks. When the yolk is gone I take the whites and the left over toast and make a sandwich with it. By the time I got near the end of the sandwich it started to taste not like I remember and I felt sick eating it. Is anyone else going crazy and symptoms spotting as much as me?? lol


----------



## Poppy84

U know I'm symptom spotting as much as you lol! Fingers crossed it's a good sign.


I'm really thirsty and getting fed up waiting for hubby to come home from work with my frer


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the advice ladies. I don't know what to do. I think maybe if I get a 3+ on a digi by next monday then I will go see midwife on the tuesday appt that I have made. I have just googled and it said that to get a 3+ on digi levels HCG need to be 2000. I think I have seen somewhere that at this level something can be seen on scan. Hopefully if I get a 3+ then I should see something?? If I am still getting only 2-3 weeks I might TRY hold off another week!

POPPY.....what time do you hope to test?????


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy, you could always pee in a cup, then you can have a nice big glass of water after x x x


----------



## Poppy84

It's only been 3 and a half hours since my last pee though :-s


----------



## Tawn

Good plan toothfairy! It sounds like exactly what you need to do to feel secure, so it is good you found a way to do it that suits you perfectly!

Poppy, call DH and tell him to hurry up, us BnB girls are dying in anticipation! :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

I agree with Tawn, tooth fairy


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry ladies I keep not getting reply notifications and missing everything :(

I'm excited for this bfp! I had evaps on ic but frer was nice and pink :) I think it will be bfp!


----------



## CherylC3

hey poppy fingers x a cold is defo a symptom i had one also in my 2ww last time Tawn... toothfairy i had my scan at 7and a half weeks and my baby was so clear but just not a sticky one.. so maybe the 7wks wud be better..

cd28 stil testing opks still faint 2nd line im just goin to relax and keep testing and see wot happens time will tell.. lets hope we will have changed the name of this thread to 10 bfp by the end of april....xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

BFN

Stupid Internet cheepies!

I cd still be 7-9 dpo so trying not to lose hope but it's hard


----------



## MightyMom

Oh hun I totally feel your pain. BFN on my ICs too. I thought I saw a faint line yesterday so today I braced myself to see a darker line and NOTHING. Not a faint line, just white. Boo!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Poppy!! Don't give up yet sweetheart, it's still early days x x x x x


----------



## Tawn

Awww Poppy and Mightymom! :hugs:

It ain't over until the :witch: rears her ugly head! :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

You can sometimes pick up implant hcg on the ic then it goes neg and comes back a few days later. Got any opks?? Mine was positive before the hpt last time.... Just a thought ;)


----------



## Poppy84

Really clutching at straws lol.
Had a bit of a cry earlier. First time in a while. Been bottling everything up for a while. I think I needed it.

I'v got another frer in the pack. I'm going to leave it 48 hours to give it the best the chance of being positive.


----------



## Wiggler

Get some superdug ones hun, save your frer for when you get lines. I found every time that cheapies were giving falsies, and was only reassured whn the btter brands gave lines too x x x


----------



## MightyMom

I'm going to be Easter testing with a digital. Want to join me Poppy? Anyone else?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm testing again on the 13th x xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Really clutching at straws lol.
> Had a bit of a cry earlier. First time in a while. Been bottling everything up for a while. I think I needed it.
> 
> I'v got another frer in the pack. I'm going to leave it 48 hours to give it the best the chance of being positive.

Aww Poppy :hugs: it's still too early, it's not over yet hun! I keep thinking I'm done with crying but something happens and I cry all over again. Two nights ago me and DB were watching New Years Eve and there's a scene where someone's having a baby and I broke down crying :cry: I'm 7-8dpo today. Today I bought 5 cheap dollarstore tests and 2 FRERs. I almost tested when I got home cuz I had to pee badly but I literally while sitting on the toilet decided No I can't and I peed so I couldn't change my mind lol lol


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Poppy! Keep us posted!
> 
> MrsMcK....... when will you get more test results?Click to expand...

Got my progesterone today. Came back at 24!! Woo Hoo! Won't need progesterone supplements!

HCG is at 9 on 9dpo. The Dr. said it is low and it is "bad news". However, it was my first HCG with this pregnancy and the number is usually irrevelant, they want to know what it will look like in 48 hours. Online the charts say 5-50 is normal for the 3 week range - the day of the test I was 3+2 so I just keep being optimistic that it is low because it is so early!! I go back tomorrow and get the results on Thursday. I'm praying so hard that it doubles (or more!!) This is sooooo nerve wracking!

My HPT's aren't getting darker so I am scared...even though I know it takes days before they will get darker. I hate waiting. 



toothfairy29 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. I don't know what to do. I think maybe if I get a 3+ on a digi by next monday then I will go see midwife on the tuesday appt that I have made. I have just googled and it said that to get a 3+ on digi levels HCG need to be 2000. I think I have seen somewhere that at this level something can be seen on scan. Hopefully if I get a 3+ then I should see something?? If I am still getting only 2-3 weeks I might TRY hold off another week!
> 
> POPPY.....what time do you hope to test?????

My doctor said your levels have to be above 2,000 to see a sac and a small bean on the ultrasound.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh ladies... I was hoping to hear about some :bfp:'s! Hang in there you are in! Don't give up!

MRSMK04: I wouldn't worry at all. Easier said than done. But 9dpo is to soon to be worrying abou HCG! And how are you testing positive on pregnancy tests with HCG of 9. Frers are 25, and the most sensitive of IC's are 10miu. ?? Plus some women don't get BFP's until 14dpo? How is 9miu to low? Makes no sense to me.

AFM: I finally FINALLY got my positive OPK! YAY! Should be starting the 2ww soon. :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Leinzlove!! Get to BDing!


----------



## love1623

Hey Ladies... Ive been reading all of your posts and you all seem so sweet and I wish the best for all of you :) 

I got pregnant In january miscarried in March .. baby never statred growing.. I ovulated March 26th and now in my tww with no af first, hoping for :bfp:.. im now 8dpo. tomorrow 9dpo.. and all negative so far. but have some symptoms. hope u all dont mind me joinning in :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks MightyMOM! I haven't stopped BD, I am so lined up and tickled. I hope O day is tomorrow. As that would give me a shot at a DH birthday EDD! Just so happy, I got a shot. Was worried about not Oing at all. :) 

BD: 18,19,22,23,24,25,27,28,29! :happydance:

Welcome love1623: I also got pregnant in January and MC in March. Just got my positive OPK this evening. I hope this 2ww is the one for you! Symptoms sound promising! Wishing you a rainbow BFP and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## love1623

Thanks Leinzlove :) Yay for positive OPK .. Thats great new.. I hope this is it for u as well !! last time I didnt know how many dpo I was cause I just had gotten off BC and didnt know when I ovulated. so now it weird cause im not sure when I would get a positive test or what I should be feeling . Hope we get our BFP soon.


----------



## MrsMcK04

Leinzlove said:


> Oh ladies... I was hoping to hear about some :bfp:'s! Hang in there you are in! Don't give up!
> 
> MRSMK04: I wouldn't worry at all. Easier said than done. But 9dpo is to soon to be worrying abou HCG! And how are you testing positive on pregnancy tests with HCG of 9. Frers are 25, and the most sensitive of IC's are 10miu. ?? Plus some women don't get BFP's until 14dpo? How is 9miu to low? Makes no sense to me.
> 
> AFM: I finally FINALLY got my positive OPK! YAY! Should be starting the 2ww soon. :happydance:

I know it is sooo much easier said than done when it comes to worrying :)
My 3FRER's must be pretty good - they picked itp the night before the blood draw. As did my dollar tree test. I've only gotten a negative on the digital (today) but I wasn't too bummed because those need higher levels 

Congrats on your +OPK! You're in the 2ww soon and then joining the BFP club soon!

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Love1623: It should be getting close for you to test! When will you be doing so? Come on BFP!

MrsMCK04: Its normal to get BFN on digi, this early. As it takes 50miu. I think everything sounds good for you! Stay positive! :)


----------



## love1623

I will test in the AM as I have been past two mornings haha ;) hopefully BFP . 

MrsMCK: I believe ur levels are normal for 9dpo. I would say it doesnt matter as much on # just if they are doubling.. good luck and Im praying for you all :)


----------



## Leinzlove

love1623: You are early yet, so those BFN's mean nothing. In fact they mean nothing unless the :witch: shows her ugly face. And I'm hoping she has the best reason for staying away! :happydance:

I got my DD BFP on AM 10dpo. And lil Dragon BFP on PM 9dpo... So, heres hoping you see that BFP really soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcK04

Love1623 - I feel like they are normal too for 9dpo. Really hoping to see them double in the next 48 hours. My head is saying be cautious but my heart is screaming everything is going to be fine and this one is camping out for 9 months :) so we'll see. Did another test tonight. Much darker than yesterday so that brought me some hope. With my m/c my tests never got darker becausey levels never increased. So that was a nice change ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

THAT IS WONDERFUL! Stick bean stick! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news Leinz :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome Love1623, sorry for you loss hun, got all my fingers crossed you get a BFP this month :hugs:

MrsMcK - Brilliant to hear you got a much darker test :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Welcome Love1623! Of course you can join, this is a lucky thread you know. ;)

MrsMcK: can't wait for your next update! Darker lines are so exciting!

Good luck to everyone! Keep the :witch: at bay!


----------



## Poppy84

Hi love 1623

R u testing yet?


----------



## Poppy84

Well I knew I either didn't o or we didn't catch the egg. I guess a little part of me hoped we were successful. It seems so unfair that after something so awful that I'm still not allowed a baby.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tested this am with FMU on 8-9 dpo :bfn::nope:
I feel like I'm already out for this month, even though I know in reality it's not til the :witch: shows up. But still can't help feeling down ... BFNs really, really, REALLY suck, and suck even more now then they did before the m/c :nope:


----------



## MrsMcK04

ShellieLabTek said:


> Tested this am with FMU on 8-9 dpo :bfn::nope:
> I feel like I'm already out for this month, even though I know in reality it's not til the :witch: shows up. But still can't help feeling down ... BFNs really, really, REALLY suck, and suck even more now then they did before the m/c :nope:

8-9 dpo is early. With my last pregnancy I didn't get a BFP until 11 dpo. So like they say, you're not out until the witch shows - so grab her broom and whack her with it!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MrsMcK04 said:


> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> Tested this am with FMU on 8-9 dpo :bfn::nope:
> I feel like I'm already out for this month, even though I know in reality it's not til the :witch: shows up. But still can't help feeling down ... BFNs really, really, REALLY suck, and suck even more now then they did before the m/c :nope:
> 
> 8-9 dpo is early. With my last pregnancy I didn't get a BFP until 11 dpo. So like they say, you're not out until the witch shows - so grab her broom and whack her with it!!Click to expand...

Thank MrsMcK. I know it is still early, I guess I was just really hoping it would come up +. Last time I tested on 11DPO with a Clearblue Digital with conception indicator and I got BFN. I didn't test again until 14 DPO when I got my BFP. Though I don't know if I might have picked it up earlier had I used a non-digi test.


----------



## CherylC3

love welcome to the thread sorry for ur loss..
yeah leinzove get bedding i hope i get mines soon...
poppy hang in there until the witch shows girls noone is out...xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to worry ladies, with my daughter I didn't get a positive preggy test til 5 weeks, they were all negative then turned VERY positive overnight. Sending lots of sticky babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Im off to Superdrug to try out their tests!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Im off to Superdrug to try out their tests!

Hope you have better luck testing then I did today! Come on :bfp:!


----------



## CherylC3

ShellieLabTek said:


> Tested this am with FMU on 8-9 dpo :bfn::nope:
> I feel like I'm already out for this month, even though I know in reality it's not til the :witch: shows up. But still can't help feeling down ... BFNs really, really, REALLY suck, and suck even more now then they did before the m/c :nope:

hey try not to be down about it give it a few days and do another test... its so hard after a mc cos all u want is a bfp again but mcs really muck up cycles im cd29 and still no sign of ovulation and im worried about tht but time will tell chick dont get urself upset about it :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck!!!


----------



## too_scared

8-9 dpo is so early. when i got my bfp i tested at 8 dpo and got a bfn. but, on 13 dpo i got my bfp :)

hi love, sorry for your loss :hugs:

sticky dust to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

It's got to start somewhere right?? I think of the tests are darkening it's a god sign! ;)


Well last night we DTD, first time since mc. No bleeding/spotting at all following it etc so think thats the end of all that and waiting to O now...... Hpts almost neg, id say by the weekend.



MrsMcK04 said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Poppy! Keep us posted!
> 
> MrsMcK....... when will you get more test results?Click to expand...
> 
> Got my progesterone today. Came back at 24!! Woo Hoo! Won't need progesterone supplements!
> 
> HCG is at 9 on 9dpo. The Dr. said it is low and it is "bad news". However, it was my first HCG with this pregnancy and the number is usually irrevelant, they want to know what it will look like in 48 hours. Online the charts say 5-50 is normal for the 3 week range - the day of the test I was 3+2 so I just keep being optimistic that it is low because it is so early!! I go back tomorrow and get the results on Thursday. I'm praying so hard that it doubles (or more!!) This is sooooo nerve wracking!
> 
> My HPT's aren't getting darker so I am scared...even though I know it takes days before they will get darker. I hate waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies. I don't know what to do. I think maybe if I get a 3+ on a digi by next monday then I will go see midwife on the tuesday appt that I have made. I have just googled and it said that to get a 3+ on digi levels HCG need to be 2000. I think I have seen somewhere that at this level something can be seen on scan. Hopefully if I get a 3+ then I should see something?? If I am still getting only 2-3 weeks I might TRY hold off another week!
> 
> POPPY.....what time do you hope to test?????Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor said your levels have to be above 2,000 to see a sac and a small bean on the ultrasound.Click to expand...


----------



## Dani Rose

Love sorry for your loss :(

Poppy good luck :)


----------



## Poppy84

When u tested early and it was BFN, was it using a frer?


----------



## love1623

Hey Ladies.. so tested this morning 9dpo :bfn: .. Im still keeping faith tho cause its still early.. This is a lucky thread. We all will get our BFP :) How does temping work ladies. I bought a asal body thermometer but not sure how it works? 

Whats everyone elses symptoms.. ??

Mine is headache, backache, tingly nipples.. tmi- my cervix is very high soft and wet.. creamy cm when i test..


----------



## Tawn

Welcome Love1623! So sorry for your loss :hugs:

Girls I am waiting very impatiently for all these TWWs of to get further along so those BFPs can start rolling in! And if I feel this impatient, I can't imagine what you all are feeling!!!!! :haha: GOOD LUCK and I have my fingers crossed that your BFPs are right around the corner! :hugs:

AFM, I have pretty much stopped bleeding after m/c today! Barely spotting now and that feels like a major milestone because now I am moving out of the m/c phase and RIGHT INTO the looking for O and TTC stage!!! :happydance: Got my first-ever pack of OPKs in the post today too, so it seems like everything is set for me to join you all for real now, rather than just cheering from the sidelines!


----------



## Poppy84

I tested this morning and got a negative. Iv got my Superdrug tests so do I do one now or leave it until tomorrow morning?

Yay Tawn, the TWW will be here sooner than you realise


----------



## Wiggler

I would wait until morning hun. x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

I wouldn't have the willpower!!


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo I don't know


----------



## too_scared

i would try to wait until morning too. you are still very early and it is better to wait until morning instead of possible disappointment now unnecessarily (because it is so early)

tons of sticky :dust: for you, Poppy :) and the same to all the ladies!


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I wouldn't have the willpower either, I would have done it as soon as I got in from the shop, actually I wouldn't, I would have gone to a public loo :rofl: I have no self control :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

Hahaha wiggler. Ok I'm going to be strong and wait til morning. Does that mean I can get up at 3am to do it? Only joking

Oh and by the way- Superdrug are so much cheaper than frer. They were on offer so I got 4 tests for £7.50


----------



## Wiggler

I Know its brilliant, my store dousn't do the twin pack though :cry:


----------



## toothfairy29

I would probably do it not just because I have no willpower but also because with each pregnancy I seem to get a better line in the evening! My early ones are rubbish!!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv peed now so will have to wait until morning. I know it's going to be BFN anyway.


----------



## love1623

Do any of you ladies have tingling breast/ nipples? wow.. my breasts just started feeling very tingling... plus my face has pimples alll over it. I never get pimples this bad ahhh hope its a good sign..
Poppy - tomorrow will be ur morning :) hopefully mine and everyone elses as well.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Iv peed now so will have to wait until morning. I know it's going to be BFN anyway.

I'm trying to hold my pee and do one tonight ... haven't peed for about 4 hours ... gonna try and hold off as long as physically possible ... or I might wait until morning lol

i'm starting to get some weird feeling in one of my boobs ... my right boob every couple of minutes gets this pain that feels like its coming from the inside of it... and now it feels almost warm. I don't mean the skin when I touch it, I'm at work cant be feeling my boobs lol, but feels like warm on the inside? Anybody have any idea what i'm talking about?:wacko:

btw I see ppl saying AFM, what does that mean??


----------



## Tawn

AFM= "as for me"

Lol, more crazy BnB abbreviations! Good luck to all you testers! Can't wait to log in tomorrow to see the results!


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy and shellie we are rooting for you both!!! 

AFM - as for me


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn said:

> AFM= "as for me"
> 
> Lol, more crazy BnB abbreviations! Good luck to all you testers! Can't wait to log in tomorrow to see the results!

Thanks! i know most of them but this one I haven't seen on the abb. list so wasn't sure.



Dani Rose said:

> Poppy and shellie we are rooting for you both!!!

Thanks :) keeping my fx! Hope you get O coming soon! And Tawn too!


----------



## toothfairy29

love1623 said:


> Do any of you ladies have tingling breast/ nipples? wow.. my breasts just started feeling very tingling... plus my face has pimples alll over it. I never get pimples this bad ahhh hope its a good sign..
> Poppy - tomorrow will be ur morning :) hopefully mine and everyone elses as well.

Oh yes!!! Especially when I take my bra off and when I get in the shower!!!!


----------



## too_scared

i didn't know that one either, Shellie :) oh, and i love your avatar! you are so pretty!


----------



## Dani Rose

I *think* O is near. I've had stabbing pain on my right side, then my left. Ewcm - loads of it! But I've still faint pos hpts so who knows lol


----------



## toothfairy29

toothfairy29 said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. I don't know what to do. I think maybe if I get a 3+ on a digi by next monday then I will go see midwife on the tuesday appt that I have made. I have just googled and it said that to get a 3+ on digi levels HCG need to be 2000. I think I have seen somewhere that at this level something can be seen on scan. Hopefully if I get a 3+ then I should see something?? If I am still getting only 2-3 weeks I might TRY hold off another week!

My doctor said your levels have to be above 2,000 to see a sac and a small bean on the ultrasound.[/QUOTE]

MRSmcK By the small bean do you mean the baby?? Not just an empty sac? do you know what levels when they see HB?

I am really pleased your home tests seem to be getting darker. Everything is crossed for you!!!!!!!!! x x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie did u do one tonight?

I can't feel anything in my boobs but I'm STILL getting twinges in my abdomen. Though I did have a thought. They said I had a cyst on one of my ovaries when I had my scan to check my uturus was clean. Could that be causing it?


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a scan at 6 weeks exactly and seen and heard HB. Rate was 118bpm. With DS I was 6+3 and seen the same.

The clinic told me they like to see you at 6.5 weeks to avoid disappointment so I'd aim for then x


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies. I don't know what to do. I think maybe if I get a 3+ on a digi by next monday then I will go see midwife on the tuesday appt that I have made. I have just googled and it said that to get a 3+ on digi levels HCG need to be 2000. I think I have seen somewhere that at this level something can be seen on scan. Hopefully if I get a 3+ then I should see something?? If I am still getting only 2-3 weeks I might TRY hold off another week!
> 
> My doctor said your levels have to be above 2,000 to see a sac and a small bean on the ultrasound.Click to expand...

MRSmcK By the small bean do you mean the baby?? Not just an empty sac? do you know what levels when they see HB?

I am really pleased your home tests seem to be getting darker. Everything is crossed for you!!!!!!!!! x x x x[/QUOTE]


She said at 2000 they can definently see something which she clarified usually means a sac and sometimes a "speck" for the baby. It's pretty much just to confirm pregnancy is in uterus as opposed to a Fallopian tube. But you never know - each woman and pregnancy is different.

Have u decided when u r going to do ur scan?

About to go take another HPT. I always get better readings at night. This will be a FRER. Haven't done one of those in 2 days so hope ot's darker! Who knows, maybe I'll even do a digi!


----------



## Wiggler

Got my fingers crossed for you hun! x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Haven't decided about the scan yet mrsmck. 

Did you test again? Can we see photos? How many dpo?


----------



## Tawn

toothfairy, I don't know if you've seen this chart yet (and of course it is just averages and every woman is different) but I think it has a great breakdown of average HCG in each week (broken down by day as well) as well as when you can expect scanning milestones (such as yolk sac and heartbeat etc).

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

I used it last time I was pregnant when I was worried about my scan to check for the ectopic. Hope it helps a little!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> i didn't know that one either, Shellie :) oh, and i love your avatar! you are so pretty!

:blush: thank u 


I decided to test again today .. so not a smart idea... of course it was BFN!!!!!!! I donno why i thought it would change in a few hours lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Hang in there Shellie! Hoping to hear of your BFP tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Excited for some BFP's today!!! :)


----------



## Poppy84

BFN for me this morning.

Another update though: my cm is starting to get watery again. I wonder if that means I never ovulated and my body is gearing up to have another go. My opk was negative this morning though


----------



## toothfairy29

Tawn I hadn't seen that at all!! Thank you it's really useful.

Good luck for testing today girls. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I often get watery cm before af :(

I hope she stays away for you! 

My cm before my bfp was sticky and yellow x


----------



## Poppy84

My cm has been so thick recently and now it's turned into a mixture of watery and thick. Very strange. If af is due I hope she comes sooner rather than later so I can get into the next cycle.


----------



## Dani Rose

Still hope hun but I kwum. Once you feel out you just want the next chance. Fwiw I thought I was out before my jan bfp. Ignored all the signs and thought they were just af coming. You never know ;)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> Still hope hun but I kwum. Once you feel out you just want the next chance. Fwiw I thought I was out before my jan bfp. Ignored all the signs and thought they were just af coming. You never know ;)

Yesterday was 12dpo and BFN I'm tone testing till Monday or tuesday af is due between tomorrow and Monday. Still have MAJOR boosting big heavy painful ebbs and cramps but I'm thinking that I'm out and this is just a weird cycle after mc? I hope it doesn't stay like this in cycles to come bc I feel exactly how I did when I was preggo :(

Hope all you girls the best of luck lets get those bfps rolling in!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Cortneymarie I feel the same. I think my af will be due between sun and tues. at least we will be together in the next cycle


----------



## Wiggler

babydust to everyone :dust: :dust:

3DPO today, I'm going to start testing from 9-10 DPO.


----------



## MrsMcK04

Tawn said:


> toothfairy, I don't know if you've seen this chart yet (and of course it is just averages and every woman is different) but I think it has a great breakdown of average HCG in each week (broken down by day as well) as well as when you can expect scanning milestones (such as yolk sac and heartbeat etc).
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> I used it last time I was pregnant when I was worried about my scan to check for the ectopic. Hope it helps a little!

Thanks so much for that chart. It was super helpful!!


----------



## toothfairy29

MrsMcK04 said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> toothfairy, I don't know if you've seen this chart yet (and of course it is just averages and every woman is different) but I think it has a great breakdown of average HCG in each week (broken down by day as well) as well as when you can expect scanning milestones (such as yolk sac and heartbeat etc).
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> I used it last time I was pregnant when I was worried about my scan to check for the ectopic. Hope it helps a little!
> 
> Thanks so much for that chart. It was super helpful!!Click to expand...

I agree!! How are your home tests MrsMcK?


----------



## Tawn

Aww no worries ladies! I am just so happy to have your BFPs to inspire me! 

And I know I am going to be a mess from worry if I get pregnant again this month so I completely understand the need for some general guidelines to go by with the scans. Since my last pg was tubal, my GP said I had to call immediately after getting my next +HPT so they can start doing tests! Talk about stress!

Officially done bleeding today and a negative HPT, so I am counting down the days to ovulation. Plus with the long Easter weekend coming up, it will be nice to have some quality time with DH, been missing having cuddles that weren't tearful and sad.

MrsMcK, when do you get your next blood test to check that your HCG is doubling beautifully!?

Toothfairy, have you done another digital test? Or are you waiting awhile to give it time to get that 3+?

:hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you're not waiting too long to ov hun :hugs:

How is everyone feeling today? I'm not feeling very hopeful at all, I really hope it does happen this month, but I don't know, I don't think its going to. Trying to keep myself busy though, I would drive myself crazy if I didn't.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm soooo tired. Kids school hols here and I'm a childminder so been a busy week. My kids keep waking in the night this week too and it's driving me mad as I then struggle to get back to sleep :(


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs:

I'm exausted too, I am really having trouble getting to sleep before 1-2am and then my son gets up between 4-5am so I am running on empty.


----------



## Dani Rose

Not good is it. Dark and lonely is when my mind runs away with itself and I worry about anything and everything. No matter how hard I try to switch off!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Ladies! I'm so excited!!!!:happydance:
I saw my doctor for my post-operative visit today. I had thought he told us to wait for my first period to start trying since I'd had a D&E, but today, he said everything looked normal and that we could try THIS CYCLE!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Huzzah! BEST news I've had since March 7th (day we found out our baby died)!!!!!

So, I can now officially join you instead of just lurking around waiting for AF to start...of course, now I'll be wishing I DON'T get AF!!!! :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## toothfairy29

:happydance:Ladies I almost feel bad posting this when some of you are having a tough time...... but look what I just got!! I am sure you all appreciate what this means as I am only 18dpo and never got more that 2-3wks with my last MC at 7 wks. If you have read my posts you'll know it stuck at this for almost 3 wks!! This is how I knew something was wrong.
This came up in about 30 seconds too, had only just dipped it in my SMU I saved, washed hands turned round and it said pregnant 3+ straight away! Usually the pregnant thing comes up first then the weeks comes up a little while later.

Do you think this is a good sign??? I had just called the midwife too and postponed my appt with her until 7 wks rather than the 6 wks I had booked. Hoping now if I get a scan at 7 wks should see HB and maybe the little pudding!!
 



Attached Files:







3+.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dani Rose

Yay great news!!! Get jiggy ;) lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Tooth fairy excellent :)

It's a great sign of course, I got 3+ before I should have but things still turned bad :( for today its great though! Just focus on now. I seen my baby's HB twice and then it stopped so even an u/s is only good for today kwim??? Anything can change but we have to stay positive xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats Toothfairy!!! Thats brilliant :happydance:


----------



## brnsgr1981

Hi Ladies! 

Looks like I did have a fake O day earlier this month on CD9....BUT my 2nd surge was definitely a confirmed O! I just O'd on cd 21, so I officially DPO 2 in my TWW! I don't feel much of anything right now, except relief that I did finally O. My temps are higher than anything all month(99.1this morning compared to my normal 98.3-98.6), so I know for a fact that this is right this time....fingers crossed! Here we go!


----------



## Poppy84

Tooth fairy! A really good sign. Yay

I'm sooooo tired today. I keep feeling dizzy. No idea why either because I slept 9 hours last night. Im still getting wierd twingy cramp things too as well as the cold from hell.

I think my body is playing cruel tricks on me


----------



## Tawn

YAY toothfairy! That is amazing news! With all the worry that us TTCAL girls have in general, I think you deserve to be super happy and content today and just revel in it!

You always have a future day to worry, but today, I say celebrate a wonderful day of feeling like the happy pregnant lady we all want to be (but find it hard because of the past). :hugs: So happy for you!


brnsgr1981, congrats on the O! I'm glad for it too, because we are running out of TWWaiters, so now I have a additional lady to cheer for! :haha:

MrsR3AM5, that is amazing news! Where are you in your cycle? Pre or post O?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

yay toothfairy!! 3+ all the way!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got :bfn: again today (9-10dpo) :nope: I know it's still technically early, and in January I got a BFN at 11dpo but a BFP when I retested 14DPO. I guess cuz of my spotting and dip in temp on 3-4dpo I got my hopes up! But I knew it was too early for implantation anyway. I also didn't get a good temp today, I think it's too high as I had gotten up an hour and a half earlier to take some tylenol (I am one of those lucky ppl that suffer from migraines which is giving me major nausea today :() and forgot to temp at that time, went back to sleep for a little bit and took my temp then. My boobs started hurting yesterday and still hurt today. So either I am preg but no BFP yet, or AF is on her way. I should get it Tuesday or Wednesday if she comes flying in on that broomstick :witch:.


----------



## Dani Rose

brnsgr1981 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Looks like I did have a fake O day earlier this month on CD9....BUT my 2nd surge was definitely a confirmed O! I just O'd on cd 21, so I officially DPO 2 in my TWW! I don't feel much of anything right now, except relief that I did finally O. My temps are higher than anything all month(99.1this morning compared to my normal 98.3-98.6), so I know for a fact that this is right this time....fingers crossed! Here we go!

Haha I think we are chatting on FF about this too ;)


----------



## brnsgr1981

Dani Rose said:


> brnsgr1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Looks like I did have a fake O day earlier this month on CD9....BUT my 2nd surge was definitely a confirmed O! I just O'd on cd 21, so I officially DPO 2 in my TWW! I don't feel much of anything right now, except relief that I did finally O. My temps are higher than anything all month(99.1this morning compared to my normal 98.3-98.6), so I know for a fact that this is right this time....fingers crossed! Here we go!
> 
> Haha I think we are chatting on FF about this too ;)Click to expand...


Hahaha! We are! I was just thinking how familiar your name was as I was going through this thread! Well, I am on this more than FF, but when I get desperate for feedback I post the same thing on 3 diff sites! I know, it's crazy!!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

Tawn,
I am pre-O, and honestly not sure I'm going to O at all this cycle...just waiting to see what the CM and Temps do...it's been four weeks yesterday since my procedure...and no O yet...still, I'm glad we don't have to wait around anymore...


----------



## Dani Rose

That's so funny, I do the same. I have been on FF now for 5 years but quite new to here! :thumbup:



brnsgr1981 said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brnsgr1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Looks like I did have a fake O day earlier this month on CD9....BUT my 2nd surge was definitely a confirmed O! I just O'd on cd 21, so I officially DPO 2 in my TWW! I don't feel much of anything right now, except relief that I did finally O. My temps are higher than anything all month(99.1this morning compared to my normal 98.3-98.6), so I know for a fact that this is right this time....fingers crossed! Here we go!
> 
> Haha I think we are chatting on FF about this too ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha! We are! I was just thinking how familiar your name was as I was going through this thread! Well, I am on this more than FF, but when I get desperate for feedback I post the same thing on 3 diff sites! I know, it's crazy!!Click to expand...


----------



## Poppy84

What is ff?


----------



## brnsgr1981

Poppy84 said:


> What is ff?


Hi Poppy,

FF is Fertility Friend, a charting website that has forums like this site as well! It's where I have all my charts, symptoms, test results, etc :)


----------



## Poppy84

Ohhhh
Thanks.

Shellie? R u going to keep testing every day?
I tested twice today just to make sure but still BFN

We need some more luck


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh girls... Why am I doing this to myself?? I tested this aft again with digi and back to 2-3 I panicked and ran out to get more. Just done another with a very concentrated sample and it's 2-3 wks again. It doesn't make sense cos I've been doing ICs along side them all day and tonights is darkest I've ever had. Lots darker than the one I did with this mornings 3+.
I don't understand and I am ready flat and fed up again :-(


----------



## Wiggler

STOP DOING DIGIS!!!! Every test (even the same brand) is different, as is every pee sample, it might be dark but not held long enough. Big hugs hun, I know how worried you must be but please try to relax hun :hugs: The other tests are getting darker which is fab. I hate the conception indicator tests, they cause so much worry :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

It was only held for about an hour as the one I did an hour before didn't look strong enough?? Does it make a difference how long since you last pee'd even if its really dark?
It's like the digi has some kinda magical powers over me!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

STOP STOP STOP! Wiggler is so right. Ur going to drive yourself mad. It might be that ur urine sample was less diluted this morning


----------



## Wiggler

toothfairy29 said:


> It was only held for about an hour as the one I did an hour before didn't look strong enough?? Does it make a difference how long since you last pee'd even if its really dark?
> It's like the digi has some kinda magical powers over me!!!!!!!

It really does matter how long you hold it, you need to give the HCG time to build up in your bladder :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Ohhhh
> Thanks.
> 
> Shellie? R u going to keep testing every day?
> I tested twice today just to make sure but still BFN
> 
> We need some more luck

Yes we do need more luck. I don't know if I will everyday. I have enough to do it once a day until AF. This weekend will be hard because of Easter, and I don't want DB to know I'm testing. I don't want to tell him about all the negatives:nope: I'd rather just tell him when I get a BFP, whenever that may be!

This weekend was supposed to be when we were going to tell all the extended family I was pregnant :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh I just thought the darkness of the sample meant that it would be concentrated. It does actually say on the digi instructions....
Use FMU if before period due
Use anytime of day after missed period BUT use FMU for conception indicator to be accurate. I never read the instructions until today! 
I always get better lines in the evening so assumed I would get later digi dates then too


----------



## Wiggler

FMU is recommended as you cant drink when you are alseeo which dilutes your pee, and also it gives a nice amount of time for the HCG hormones to build up in your pee. Darkness is a good indicator too, but if its dark after an hour its not a brilliant amount of time for lots of hormone to build in your pee. 2-3 after an hour holding is FAB!


----------



## Poppy84

My cm is really starting to get more watery and a little stretchy. This is so wierd. Can it be that I'm still get to ovulate? It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since mc and 3 weeks on sun since last positive pregnancy test


----------



## Wiggler

Could be hun! My preggy tests were negative the day after the bleeding started and I oved 3 weeks after that. x x x


----------



## MrsMcK04

toothfairy29 said:


> MrsMcK04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> toothfairy, I don't know if you've seen this chart yet (and of course it is just averages and every woman is different) but I think it has a great breakdown of average HCG in each week (broken down by day as well) as well as when you can expect scanning milestones (such as yolk sac and heartbeat etc).
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> I used it last time I was pregnant when I was worried about my scan to check for the ectopic. Hope it helps a little!
> 
> Thanks so much for that chart. It was super helpful!!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! How are your home tests MrsMcK?Click to expand...




Tawn said:


> Aww no worries ladies! I am just so happy to have your BFPs to inspire me!
> 
> And I know I am going to be a mess from worry if I get pregnant again this month so I completely understand the need for some general guidelines to go by with the scans. Since my last pg was tubal, my GP said I had to call immediately after getting my next +HPT so they can start doing tests! Talk about stress!
> 
> Officially done bleeding today and a negative HPT, so I am counting down the days to ovulation. Plus with the long Easter weekend coming up, it will be nice to have some quality time with DH, been missing having cuddles that weren't tearful and sad.
> 
> MrsMcK, when do you get your next blood test to check that your HCG is doubling beautifully!?
> 
> Toothfairy, have you done another digital test? Or are you waiting awhile to give it time to get that 3+?
> 
> :hugs:

Home tests are good. :) Lines are finally getting darker. Haven't tested since my BFP at 8dpo so today's test at 12dpo was darker. Also got my hcg back from dr today. Levels went up to 28 - which means they tripled in 48 hours. I go back next Wednesday for more blood work. 



toothfairy29 said:


> :happydance:Ladies I almost feel bad posting this when some of you are having a tough time...... but look what I just got!! I am sure you all appreciate what this means as I am only 18dpo and never got more that 2-3wks with my last MC at 7 wks. If you have read my posts you'll know it stuck at this for almost 3 wks!! This is how I knew something was wrong.
> This came up in about 30 seconds too, had only just dipped it in my SMU I saved, washed hands turned round and it said pregnant 3+ straight away! Usually the pregnant thing comes up first then the weeks comes up a little while later.
> 
> Do you think this is a good sign??? I had just called the midwife too and postponed my appt with her until 7 wks rather than the 6 wks I had booked. Hoping now if I get a scan at 7 wks should see HB and maybe the little pudding!!

Hope you get to see a really good u/s at your 7 week appt. And please stop POAS. Or at least wait 2 days or so inbetween the tests to give the HCG time to build up. Oh, and I googled digital tests last night and they actually have very spotty track records. One minute you are preggo and the next you are not. I wouldn't put too much faith in them.
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats TF!! 3+!! I bet if you take another tomorrow morning you will see 3+ again. :)

Yay MrsMcK! Tripling hcg is GREAT!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> My cm is really starting to get more watery and a little stretchy. This is so wierd. Can it be that I'm still get to ovulate? It will be 5 weeks tomorrow since mc and 3 weeks on sun since last positive pregnancy test

I donno because today mine seemed a little watery too. But I'm pretty sure I O'd because of my temps. I thought I saw a teeny tiny bit of pink in it earlier but chalked it up to crappy lighting in the bathroom here at work. Everything looks a funny colour in there, didn't know if I was seeing yellow or pink! Just came back from bathroom again and definetly a bit of brown spotting -bad lighting or not it was brown! And on my white thong too:growlmad: But I can't decide if that's a good thing. I'm one of those girls who sometimes spot around Ov, and a day or two before AF shows here ugly face! So I donno if its my norm or IB? Hoping it's IB. I guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## too_scared

i hope it is ib, Shellie. 

i am also one of those girls who spots around ov and a day or 2 before af too.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> i hope it is ib, Shellie.
> 
> i am also one of those girls who spots around ov and a day or 2 before af too.

I hope [-o&lt;

Spotting sucks (only IB spotting doesn't lol). It's why I went on BCP years ago. I wasn't even in a relationship when I started it, I was on it just so I wouldnt get the Ov spotting.

BTW check out www.peeonastick.com it's really interesting!


----------



## too_scared

i think i may have read every part of that site! haha!


----------



## comet77

toothfairy29 said:


> :happydance:Ladies I almost feel bad posting this when some of you are having a tough time...... but look what I just got!! I am sure you all appreciate what this means as I am only 18dpo and never got more that 2-3wks with my last MC at 7 wks. If you have read my posts you'll know it stuck at this for almost 3 wks!! This is how I knew something was wrong.
> This came up in about 30 seconds too, had only just dipped it in my SMU I saved, washed hands turned round and it said pregnant 3+ straight away! Usually the pregnant thing comes up first then the weeks comes up a little while later.
> 
> Do you think this is a good sign??? I had just called the midwife too and postponed my appt with her until 7 wks rather than the 6 wks I had booked. Hoping now if I get a scan at 7 wks should see HB and maybe the little pudding!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!:happydance:
I've been offline for a few days, so thrilled to come back on and see great news!! In the mean time, I got a positive on my OPK tonight..hubby left town this morning :nope: ...BUT, we DTD this morning and last night, but before then it'd been a few days...so we, i guess have 2 shots at it! I was starting to think I'd never get a positive and sure 'nuff, once he leaves town, I'm in!
Anyhow, maybe it'll work out.
Back to you...are things good with hubby? I thought a couple weeks ago you mentioned some stress? Have you shared the fantastic news?


----------



## comet77

ShellieLabTek said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhhh
> Thanks.
> 
> Shellie? R u going to keep testing every day?
> I tested twice today just to make sure but still BFN
> 
> We need some more luck
> 
> Yes we do need more luck. I don't know if I will everyday. I have enough to do it once a day until AF. This weekend will be hard because of Easter, and I don't want DB to know I'm testing. I don't want to tell him about all the negatives:nope: I'd rather just tell him when I get a BFP, whenever that may be!
> 
> This weekend was supposed to be when we were going to tell all the extended family I was pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

Blah! Sorry to hear that...I know how you feel. Monday, would have been our 9.4 week follow up & U/S...it was still on the calendar, so when it popped up at work, I was so saddened. We still would've waited another few weeks to share with the general public. On a good note, I got a positive OPK tonight, :thumbup: - soooo...while we only DTD twice in the last 2 days, and he left town, our chances aren't too high...but I didn't have a clue when i might O since I miscarried on Mar. 16...so, I'm SO irritated with myself that we didn't get busy a little more these last few days!!! Oh well!! At least I can start tracking again!


----------



## comet77

toothfairy29 said:


> Girls....I know I am probably insane but I am still testing at least twice a day. I was having a lovely progression up until 13dpo. As you can now see from the photos they don't seem to be getting any stronger for last 2 days. I am now 15dpo. Obviously they are very positive but I am worried they have stopped progressing again. This is about as dark as they ever got when I MC at 7 weeks. They never got to the point where the control was darker than the test line and I never got a 3+ weeks on a digi. I am really really scared they aren't getting dark enough fast enough?
> I am wanting to test everytime I go for a pee.
> What do you think? Be honest please don't just be nice! I need to hear the truth!!

HA HA HA!!! I'm having a ball catching up on the last few days! This is hilarious! What do I think? I think...you are Pregnant! 
I know how nervous you must be though. With my first two daughters, I never EVER thought twice about it after I found out I was pregnant. Now, since miscarrying, I realize how quickly it can slip through your fingers! There is nothing you can do to stop anything from happening, so I suggest you RELAX, and let the pregnancy BEGIN!
:flower:


----------



## Poppy84

BFN this morning!

Had a good cry. I just want my af to start now so we can start again.

Hi comet. I'm sure u r in with a good chance


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ladies FMU and 2-3 wks again???? Why did I get that 3+ so fast yesterday? I am gonna test again with SMU. I am so scared something is wrong again. I haven't slept well with worry. I truly couldn't bear anything to be going wrong again


----------



## Dani Rose

Tooth fairy I have read of this happening on other threads before. If your other tests are darker still then throw away the digi's and stick with those, or better still just stop testing.

IMO you know when something is wrong (well I did and my tests were still blaring) They are still +++ now when I am not PG so a test can't tell you much apart from there is HCG there. So many things can alter the result too.

Massive hugs cos I know how worrying it is, but my bet is that all is fine and the tests are wonky.

Poppy I am so sorry :( Big hugs to you too x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

:hugs::hugs:Dani Rose thank you x x x x x:hugs::hugs:

I just did ANOTHER test with SMU and got 3+ again. I never had much luck with FMU as I said before. I am kinda relieved I think?? Looks like my levels are just going over to the 3+ mark which is why fluctuating? I am only 19/20dpo so this would be about right. 

Think the moral of my story is that testing over and over again through the day with expensive tests is not such a good thing......and that for me I get better result with SMU. I never realised I would worry this much. Every little twinge, lack of symptoms etc has me testing. I hope you're all prepared to go as crazy as you can see I am!!!!:blush::blush:

I am going to try resist testing for a couple of days at least and when I do ONLY use SMU. Hubby works away in week and is home today so this should help as I have to hide the tests from him he would think I was insane if he knew what I was doing.......Hmmmmmm he might be right!

Oh ladies what a worrying time this is for us at whatever stage we're at. I soooooo wish we all had the excitement and innocence of that first (or even 2nd+) round of trying to conceive, getting the BFP then early preg.

I sooooooooo hope this is worth every second for us all one day x x x x x x:hugs::dust:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dani Rose

I understand completely as I did the same thing!

I don't get good results from fmu either. And I hate digis lol!!

Glad it pooped up 3+. hugs


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well ladies 14 dpo and bfn so I'm just waiting on af to get on to the next cycle...not even feeling to sad today that's one gd thing about obsessive testing by this time I'm most of the way through my disappointment. The boys mom told us she had a feeling that we were not going to have a baby in 2012 and she was right! Lets hope her other premonitions of not having to wait to long and that our first will be a boy is true as well. :thumbup:

Wishing you all the best of luck everyone. Don't go to crazy ladies.. I'm actually looking forward to having af and forgeting about it all for awhile.


----------



## Poppy84

I think I'm waiting for my af too courtneymarie. We will def be lucky next month


----------



## Leinzlove

toothfairy- The test looks wonderful! :happydance: 

POPPY & CORTNEY: You both are not out unless the witch shows her ugly face!! I still have hope that you'll both be seeing BFPS this month!! :hugs:

AFM: It's been a month since I MC. And this is also O day, I think. I had a peak positive OPK and O pain more painful than I've experienced. O twinges yesterday and nausea, big day before O signs for me. So, I should be drying up and seeing that negative OPK tomorrow, and land myself in the 2ww.

Very happy with how well BD was lined up. 5 days prior and day of O. So, its almost time to just sit back and go 2ww crazy and wait.


----------



## MrsMcK04

comet77 said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Ladies I almost feel bad posting this when some of you are having a tough time...... but look what I just got!! I am sure you all appreciate what this means as I am only 18dpo and never got more that 2-3wks with my last MC at 7 wks. If you have read my posts you'll know it stuck at this for almost 3 wks!! This is how I knew something was wrong.
> This came up in about 30 seconds too, had only just dipped it in my SMU I saved, washed hands turned round and it said pregnant 3+ straight away! Usually the pregnant thing comes up first then the weeks comes up a little while later.
> 
> Do you think this is a good sign??? I had just called the midwife too and postponed my appt with her until 7 wks rather than the 6 wks I had booked. Hoping now if I get a scan at 7 wks should see HB and maybe the little pudding!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!:happydance:
> I've been offline for a few days, so thrilled to come back on and see great news!! In the mean time, I got a positive on my OPK tonight..hubby left town this morning :nope: ...BUT, we DTD this morning and last night, but before then it'd been a few days...so we, i guess have 2 shots at it! I was starting to think I'd never get a positive and sure 'nuff, once he leaves town, I'm in!
> Anyhow, maybe it'll work out.
> Back to you...are things good with hubby? I thought a couple weeks ago you mentioned some stress? Have you shared the fantastic news?Click to expand...

Well, if this helps, this month I got my positive OPK on Saturday morning. We DTD that day and that's it. It had been over 5 days before O since our last BD and then it was like a week later before we BD again (we both have stressful work schedules). I was soooooo upset at my hubby because I thought we didn't do it enough, I thought it would be a wasted cycle and lo and behold I'm pregnant! I guess it really does take only once! So hopefully the same thing will happen to you. I hear it's best anyways to DTD BEFORE the +OPK, so you nailed that!!



toothfairy29 said:


> Oh ladies FMU and 2-3 wks again???? Why did I get that 3+ so fast yesterday? I am gonna test again with SMU. I am so scared something is wrong again. I haven't slept well with worry. I truly couldn't bear anything to be going wrong again

I think my SMU always works best too. I know how you feel about worrying about a m/c and how you feel like the joy gets stolen from you with each subsequent pregnancy. We were not as excited this time as we were with our first pregnancy - and I know that's only because we had lost our first. I read on another thread some advice and I am doing my best to follow it - she said that you are only pregnant with THIS baby this ONE time so do your best to enjoy this pregnancy and savor every moment regardless of the outcome. That is what I am trying to do. I've already started a book that I want to give to my baby one day. I'm going to write funny stories from the pregnancy, milestones, about the birth, and then continue it with funny stories from their life. I'll give it to them one day....maybe. :) Might be nice to read when I'm an empty nester one day :)


----------



## love1623

Ahh ladies. I really just can't believe it. This morning BFP!  I'm still shaking. 
Its 11 dpo for. So don't give up.


----------



## Tawn

WHOO HOO! Love1623!!!! That is amazing news! Congrats! :hugs: and lots and lots of sticky :dust: to you!

Keep moving that BFP count up ladies!


----------



## love1623

Tawn. Thank you.. I KNOW YOU ALL WILL HAVE YOUR BFP SOON  keep praying for You&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Poppy84

Yay congratulations!!!!!!! 
So exciting

Were u testing before today? What test did u use?


----------



## love1623

Thanks. Yes I have been testing since like 7dpo haha. All BFN. UNTIL this morning BFP on 11 doo. I took. Afrer and couldn't believe my eyes as that second line slowly came up. Then took diggin and Pregnant  you guys will get yours soon as well I know it. I'm rooting for ya


----------



## love1623

Digi * sorry


----------



## toothfairy29

love1623 said:


> Thanks. Yes I have been testing since like 7dpo haha. All BFN. UNTIL this morning BFP on 11 doo. I took. Afrer and couldn't believe my eyes as that second line slowly came up. Then took diggin and Pregnant  you guys will get yours soon as well I know it. I'm rooting for ya

Oh congratulations!!!!!! That makes 3 of us!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

We're u using frer's?


----------



## comet77

Yeah! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## comet77

Love, 1623, to save me the searching through threads...when did you mc?


----------



## too_scared

congratulaions love1623 :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Yay huge congrats!!!! :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

love1623 said:


> Ahh ladies. I really just can't believe it. This morning BFP!  I'm still shaking.
> Its 11 dpo for. So don't give up.

Congrats love! 

I decided not to test today. I figure if I am preg I should let the hormone build up so I can see a line rather then all these bfns! I dont wanna see another bfn :( Still dont think this will be my month. Though I nearly got DB to pull over on the highway cuz I thought I was gonna lose the breakfast I was still eatting! Probably vitamin nausea :p


----------



## Dani Rose

I actually think I still have m/c nausea. I feel sick a lot. Nothing like when pg but bad enough. Urgh


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I didn't have much nausea when I was preg. My vitamins make more neauseated. Not everyday, and it's usually if I haven't eaten. I took vitamins this morning, felt fine. We stopped at Tim hortons to grab breakfast and was eating it in the car and when I was almost done eatting I started feeling sick :( but I felt better after a few minutes, no pulling over on the highway needed :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I wasn't sick with my 2 kidlets but my 2 m/c in the last year I was awful sick. This last one all day everyday :(

Was sick on the carpet and my shoes one day!

All stopped then I knew something was wrong. Along with other things.

Sickness isn't a good sign for me :-/


----------



## love1623

Yes I used a frer test this AM... then a digi to back it up.. 
I miscarried March 2nd bled for 10 days then ovulated the 26th.. keep faith everyone it will happen :)


----------



## love1623

thanks again everyone!


----------



## MrsMcK04

love1623 said:


> Ahh ladies. I really just can't believe it. This morning BFP!  I'm still shaking.
> Its 11 dpo for. So don't give up.

Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## too_scared

Shellie, what prenatals are you taking? i take pregvit and they are great. you have to get a Rx from your dr (but then insurance will cover them :)). they are split, one in the morning and one at night. no nausea at all. maybe that will make you feel better? 

a friend of mine was taking materna and just cut them in 1/2 and took 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night and had the same effect, no more sick belly.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> Shellie, what prenatals are you taking? i take pregvit and they are great. you have to get a Rx from your dr (but then insurance will cover them :)). they are split, one in the morning and one at night. no nausea at all. maybe that will make you feel better?
> 
> a friend of mine was taking materna and just cut them in 1/2 and took 1/2 in the morning and 1/2 at night and had the same effect, no more sick belly.

I take materna. Never thought about splitting it


----------



## CortneyMarie

love1623 said:


> Ahh ladies. I really just can't believe it. This morning BFP!  I'm still shaking.
> Its 11 dpo for. So don't give up.

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations love!!!! :happydance:

How can I still only be 4DPO? It feels like WEEKS ago that I got my positive ov test :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations love1623! YAYAYAY! :happydance:

AFM: I think this is O day! YAY! I'm going to wake up tomorrow in the 2ww!


----------



## love1623

Yay. Leinzlove.... That's amazing.


----------



## Wiggler

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations love1623! YAYAYAY! :happydance:
> 
> AFM: I think this is O day! YAY! I'm going to wake up tomorrow in the 2ww!

That is brilliant news hun!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Boooo I had more spotting today. I was fine until I made an attempt at having a BM (sorry TMI!). I wiped and bright red. I didn't even have the BM either lol. I kinda freaked when I saw the blood, reminded me of when I spotted when I was pregnant because that's how a lot of my spotting happened. I basically tried to avoid straining with any BM when I was preg! Maybe AF is coming already :( I hope not.

Also I don't think this is a symptom but wanted to mention it anyway. For some reason I have two really swollen and painful lymph nodes behind my left ear.


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie that's how my bleeding happened too :( horrible all the reminders!

I hope its not af and just some random bleeding x


----------



## Poppy84

Hi shellie
I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u that it is ib!


----------



## Poppy84

By the way what does bm stand for?


----------



## Wiggler

BM = bowel movement.

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm good. Pj day then DH and I have a date night tonight ;)

Nervous as we need to "talk" his ntnp attitude is not what I want to do. I want full on TTC. So we need to talk about stuff and meet in the middle somewhere, eeeeek!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I looove PJ days, and enjoy your date night hun, that sounds lovely. I hope the talk goes well.


----------



## Poppy84

I am still getting BFN's! I had a glass of wine last night di that helped make me feel better


----------



## Dani Rose

Me too I'm scared lol.

DH isn't much of a talker so it's hard to get things out with him. I often end up writing a huge text that he ignores for hours then comes in and skips over it. Sometimes though I need stuff off my chest kwim? It starts to build up and be on my mind too much. Men... Urgh


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw sorry poppy that sucks! 

Alcohol is on the menu here tonight!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww poppy :hugs:

Dani - My OH is like that too, its so frustrating.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: Any 2ww symptoms?

Shellie: I'm also hoping its IB! :hugs: 

Dani: I hope you can get him closer to TTC mode! Have a wonderful date! :)

Poppy: A drink sounds lovely. I hope you see your BFP, the next time you test. And the :witch: keeps her ugly face away! :hugs


----------



## Dani Rose

Urgh me too. He just called and I actually feel like I'm in a bad mood with him cos I know its coming lol. I'm so controlling!


----------



## Poppy84

Dani rose- hope tonight goes well


----------



## Poppy84

I hate evaporation lines! Looked at my Superdrug test from first thing this morning which is now completely dry. There is a second slightly pink line. My heart skipped a beat before I told myself it must be an evaporation line. LoOked it up on line and aparently it's really common in Superdrug tests


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy- I hate that! How awful! :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

No TWW symptoms yet :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler- Nothing wrong with no symptoms. I was just curious! :)

AFM: I can already tell I'm going to go 2ww crazy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just wanted to pop my head in here :)

I was diagnosed with a MMC on 23rd February, I had medical management on 26th February and stopped bleeding onthe 6th March. We have been actively TTC since. We haven't had a positive OPK since 10th March so I'm almost sure I haven't even ovulated this month. Went to the doctors on Thursday and she has scheduled me in for a blood test on Tuesday. She doesn't want to give me tablets to bring on AF as we are TTC however Wednesday and Thursday I had slightly tinged and streaked CM ... had nothing since :wacko however I do have terrible period type cramps and backache today so I think AF is on the way :( I was really hoping that I would I already be pregnant :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome! I hope you did O, and the surge wasn't detected. It's happened! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Got all my fingers crossed for you MissMummyMoo.

The days seem to be going so slowly at the moment. :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well I've never used OPKs' before .. this was my first time trying so I may have missed it but I'm not to optimistic tbh! It's 6 weeks tomorrow since I had my MC so that's CD42 and still no period or :bfp: :hissy: We are going on holiday next Sunday and I really don't want AF whilst we're away! X


----------



## Wiggler

This was my first time doing OPK's too, I took 6 on the day I got my positive, and was doing 2 a day before then, good thing I got mazong cheapies really, would have cost me a fortune in Boots otherwise. I really hop you get your BFP soon hun and that the witch stays away when you are on holiday :hugs:

Are you going anywhere nice? x x x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you ... I just did 1 a day at around the same time every day ... maybe I should have done more. I have never done OPKs to get pregnant before. First time I got pregnant on the pill :rolleyes: second time it took around 6 months of NTNP and 3rd time again I was on the pill but had missed it for 2 weeks due to a family bereavement ... only DTD the once but got pregnant :lol:

In a way I hope the AF does come then I at least know and can start trying from then.

We're going to Benalmadena on the Costa Del Sol, we're going to a Thomsons'/FirstChoice holiday village :) x

ETA: Just been to the toilet and we have AF :cry: at least now I know I am on CD1. Don't suppose anyone might be able to help but when I went I had several 5p size clots ... is this normal? I've never had clots with 'normal' periods ... however I do know this is not a normal period x


----------



## Wiggler

The not knowing what is happening the first cycle is so horrible :( Fingers crossed your cycle gets back on track soon :hugs:

Oooh very nice! Hope you have a lovely time on holiday, apparently the weather is meant to be tuning rubbish again over here so while we are all in the gloom you can relax in the sun :D x x x


----------



## comet77

cONGRATS, lOVE!!!!

I'm so confused...I STILL have positive OPK today. I had a pos. OPK on Thur.Apr 5 (at 10 PM) (hadn't tested since Wed morn (which was -), so bummed since hubby left town on Thur, so I've continued testing to get an idea when i actually O. Friday AM, Apr 6, Positive OPK, Fri. PM, Pos. OPK, today, Saturday AM, still POSITIVE??? 

Has anyone else had Positive OPK for 3 days?


----------



## CherylC3

love1623 said:


> Yes I used a frer test this AM... then a digi to back it up..
> I miscarried March 2nd bled for 10 days then ovulated the 26th.. keep faith everyone it will happen :)

congratulations hun...:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

comet77 said:


> cONGRATS, lOVE!!!!
> 
> I'm so confused...I STILL have positive OPK today. I had a pos. OPK on Thur.Apr 5 (at 10 PM) (hadn't tested since Wed morn (which was -), so bummed since hubby left town on Thur, so I've continued testing to get an idea when i actually O. Friday AM, Apr 6, Positive OPK, Fri. PM, Pos. OPK, today, Saturday AM, still POSITIVE???
> 
> Has anyone else had Positive OPK for 3 days?

hey last time i used them i stil had a positive one 2 wks later then 2 weeks after that i got my bfp... fingers crossed chick..x


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes I think they can stay positive if you've got pregnant? Fingers crossed!!
Willing all your little eggos to get preggo this Easter!! 
I'm thankfully getting very fast 3+wks on digi now. Feeling more reassured to tail off the testing now!! Also getting nausea painful boobs and bad acid indigestion. Didn't have this with the MC pregnancies!
Big love and luck to all xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Missmummymoo I always have done clots with normal af's. I think I'm expecting my af any time now so we can go into the next cycle together


----------



## CortneyMarie

comet77 said:


> cONGRATS, lOVE!!!!
> 
> I'm so confused...I STILL have positive OPK today. I had a pos. OPK on Thur.Apr 5 (at 10 PM) (hadn't tested since Wed morn (which was -), so bummed since hubby left town on Thur, so I've continued testing to get an idea when i actually O. Friday AM, Apr 6, Positive OPK, Fri. PM, Pos. OPK, today, Saturday AM, still POSITIVE???
> 
> Has anyone else had Positive OPK for 3 days?

I usually get positives for 2 to 3 days but ive read that its the first +that you should go by. Good luck hope you std a lot before he left :thumbup:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Missmummymoo I always have done clots with normal af's. I think I'm expecting my af any time now so we can go into the next cycle together

Yes missmummy I'm with ya its cd1 for me!! Its painful :cry: but I'm happy to have a clean slate to try again :happydance: 

Poppy I hope you still get ur bfp but if its not meant to be I hope you start af soon so you can join us with a fresh cycle.:hugs:

Wiggled when I got my bfp my biggest symptom was no symptom. Good luck!!

Dank hope all goes well with the hubby tonight so you can fully enjoy your date night :flower:


----------



## Poppy84

Iv got no symptoms of my af starting yet. I just want it to come now.

My cold has now gone on my chest so I'm feeling ill and rubbish! What a lovely holiday I'm having. Lol


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Iv got no symptoms of my af starting yet. I just want it to come now.
> 
> My cold has now gone on my chest so I'm feeling ill and rubbish! What a lovely holiday I'm having. Lol

Urgh that sucks! ! The witch is being awful I'm in pain still after 600 m of ibuprphen and a perk :growlmad: it doesn't help that I'm hung over after drinking way too much last night at least I had fun :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats to love1623 on your BFP!

Cortney and MMMoo: Sorry your AF is here. But CD1 is a whole new cycle to try again! Good that you have a clean slate and you can relax for a couple weeks. :)

comet77: I think I once heard that a persistent OPK was a good sign. It may stay positive until you get your BFP!

Leinzlove: Congrats on the O! 2WW time!!

AFM: Not much to update. No AF, no pregnancy symptoms. Went to the doctor and they did a blood test. Said my levels weren't where they should be by now so they want to go in and do a scan to see if there is something going on with my ovaries. I almost feel bad for them by now. I'm like a scab that won't heal!


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> Congrats to love1623 on your BFP!
> 
> Cortney and MMMoo: Sorry your AF is here. But CD1 is a whole new cycle to try again! Good that you have a clean slate and you can relax for a couple weeks. :)
> 
> comet77: I think I once heard that a persistent OPK was a good sign. It may stay positive until you get your BFP!
> 
> Leinzlove: Congrats on the O! 2WW time!!
> 
> AFM: Not much to update. No AF, no pregnancy symptoms. Went to the doctor and they did a blood test. Said my levels weren't where they should be by now so they want to go in and do a scan to see if there is something going on with my ovaries. I almost feel bad for them by now. I'm like a scab that won't heal!

:hugs: hope they can find something that's easily fixed! It may sound bad but it is just such a gd thing that you have a doc willing to get to the bottom of things and the insurance to cover it :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to those AF got! :hugs:

Comet77: My OPK's are always positive for 3 days. It can be the sensitivity of the tests. I use Wondfo, light blue handles. And they detect my surge 24-48 hrs before O, instead of the usual 12-36hrs. Also if you can catch the whole surge. And sometimes it can mean the egg is having a little trouble leaving the ovary.

Mighty Mom: Thanks, I'm glad they are working on finding out whats going on. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

My opks are dark for one day usually and never fully pos. No idea why.

Talk with DH went great :) TTC is on!!!

Date night not so great. He lost my bank card and we couldn't pay our bill lol. My mum called the restaurant and paid it then we had to go home. Luckily we had return train tickets! Urgh

My opks picked up my bfp before an hpt! They defo detect hcg.

Also FF says ive O'd... I'm confused. Anyone want to look at my chart? X


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the talk wth your OH went well, eek sorry there was a blip in date night.

Feeling a bit crampy today, FX its a good sign :D x x x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad you have OH on board hun :) :dohh: for the bank card!

Fingers crossed for you Wiggler :D x


----------



## Poppy84

Happy Easter everyone

My Easter present was spotting so think af is arriving


----------



## Dani Rose

Ohhh no poppy :( sorry. Eat chocolate all day long x


----------



## CherylC3

aw dani glad ur talk went well.. fingers x wiggler.. aw poppy tht sucks next time it is then... AFM my opk is almost pos so il be bedding tonight im so happy im nearly in the 2 week wait with u girlies.... :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Happy Easter everyone
> 
> My Easter present was spotting so think af is arriving

Aww Poppy:( At least it's the start of a new TTC cycle!

I can't decide yet if AF is here ... I think I'm in denial! Been spotting for 3-4 days now mostly brown sometimes red. No actual "flow" yet. Doubt it's IB, its been for too long. And yesterday was BFN, didn't test today. But if it is AF do I say it was the first day I spotted? That would be 9-10 dpo when it started, which is toooo early. I can't figure it out :nope:


----------



## Poppy84

I only have a little spotting at moment. I'd love it to be ib but Im accepting it's af


----------



## regmih1984

This is me exactly!..:)...I am new to this board but wanted to add this comment..maybe we can be testing buddies!..:)


----------



## regmih1984

Leinzlove said:


> Wiggler- Nothing wrong with no symptoms. I was just curious! :)
> 
> AFM: I can already tell I'm going to go 2ww crazy.

this is me exactly right now!..I think I O'd about two days ago per OPK's...I am new to this board but wanted to say you and I are on the same boat!..:)...maybe we can be testing buddies!..:)


----------



## too_scared

i hope you are all well. i have been really busy lately and have missed so much! 

i just wanted to pop in and say my opk's are getting darker :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

I'm still only spotting!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> I'm still only spotting!

Me too :( I wish my body would flat out tell me it's AF !!!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv spent the last hour looking up stories of brown spotting turning into BFP's.

Think I'm kidding myself

I don't normally spot before af. It normally goes extremely heavy within a few hours. I have watery discharge tinted a little brown which started last night. Very strange


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm still spotting too. Haven had enough blood in the last 30 hours to even fill a pad :wacko: I don't think I'm pregnant but I just want a real period! X


----------



## Poppy84

Maybe this is normal after a miscarriage then


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw girls I'm sorry, I wish a bfp or the witch would show up so uz can move on. Tried bding to get things going?


----------



## Poppy84

I'm at my parents tonight so can't :-(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm thinking that too poppy. 

Thanks dani :flower: we BD'd yesterday morning. Might give it a try again tonight x


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: to everyone that needs it. I really hope we all get our BFPs soon.

Still feeling crampy, going to start doing ov tests tomorrow as an experiment to see if they change if this is my month. Saves me blowing money on preggy tests. x x x


----------



## Tawn

Aww girls sorry to hear about all the annoying spotting! Nothing worse than being in that limbo of not knowing what is going on! :hugs: I really hope those BFPs are just running late, but if not I hope AF just gets on with it so that you can start moving onto the next cycle! 

AFM, since I finally stopped bleeding after m/c on Thursday and DH and I have the long weekend together I was glad to BD and start this new TTC cycle. It ended up starting a little funny (turned out DH felt a bit weird about BD after the m/c as it was all we had been talking about for over a week) but we had a nice chat and were able to get back on track :thumbup: crossing my fingers O doesn't take too long to show up now!


----------



## too_scared

i spotted for 8 days before af showed up after my mc. it was watery and brown. very light. then af came and i seem to be back on track now. i really hope that either your bfp's show up or that af comes quickly. actually, i am pretty sure that bd'ing helped af along. i decided one night i was going to ttc in all ernest until bfp or af and, what do you know, af. 

tons and tons of sticky :dust: to you all.


----------



## Poppy84

Thanx too scared. That's really helpful. Mine is really watery with bits of white and bits of light brown in. I also looked up on Internet that your first af after mc can do all sorts of strange things. Havnt had any pain yet so im thankful for that


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: poppy 

when af finally came i had pretty bad cramps for the first day and it was quite heavy for 2 days but it was pretty normal for me after that. 

i hope you get all straightened out soon. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Did u have any pain at all during your spotting? When do I call it CD1?


----------



## regmih1984

Poppy84 said:


> I'm still only spotting!

 could it be implantation possibly??...I remember I had implantation bleeding and I thought it was beginning stages of AF...but in fact it wasn't!..:)


----------



## too_scared

Poppy84 said:


> Did u have any pain at all during your spotting? When do I call it CD1?

no, no pain at all with the spotting. i didn't call it cd 1 until i had full red flow. i had 2 days where i had a little red but it was gone again by the next time i went to the bathroom. i didn't call those days cd 1. not until it stayed red.


----------



## Poppy84

I have answered my own question. Was getting ready for bed just after my last post and spotting had turned into full red flow. Still no pain though which is really strange because I ALWAYS get bad period pain


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I have answered my own question. Was getting ready for bed just after my last post and spotting had turned into full red flow. Still no pain though which is really strange because I ALWAYS get bad period pain

Lucky you it is day 2 for me and I'm still is so much pain. So it's cd1 for you I hope we are both lucky this month!! What cd do you expect O? are you going to try anything different this month? I just ordered preseed and gonna try smep this month. It's nice to relax during af though :)


----------



## too_scared

well, if you can't have your bfp this cycle at least af is here now to get things moving again! i just hated being stuck in the limbo waiting for something to happen.

i am hoping to ov very soon, either wednesday or thursday. :) ewcm just now. :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Glad you can move on now. I had no m/c pain at all but my AF can be brutal. I think mc can do funny things. 

My temp stayed up and FF still claims I O'd. Weird.... Oh well DTD will continue just incase xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: Glad you are out of limbo, but sad the :witch: showed her ugly face. May this brand new cycle bring you your sticky bean. :hugs:

Cortney: AF is definitley the time to relax. However, when it happens for me. I get so impatient waiting for O. I hope this brand new cycle brings you, your sticky bean.:hugs:

Wiggler: I'm crampy here also. Its a great sign of conception! :) I hope you see your :bfp: in a few days!

Dani: I have no idea about FF. But, I hope you O'd and will see that :bfp: next week! :hugs:

TooScared: Yay! I'm glad you are seeing EWCM, and will see O, anyday! I hope this cycle brings you your sticky bean! :) 

AFM: CD35, 3dpo: I've been crampy, trying not to look to much into it. My CM hasn't dried up either, so I hope this means I'll be finding out I'm pregnant, next week. In the meantime, trying to be patient.


----------



## Poppy84

I hope you ovulate soon too_scared!

Pain hit me in full force in the middle of the night. Nothing like the pain I had with mc though. I hope my egg comes early this month. 4 weeks seems a long time until I know if I'm pregnant or not


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Poppy. Mine still hasn't come properly. I've had no blood/spotting since yesterday around 5pm :( I just wish she would come and go. I'm the same I don't want to wait 4 weeks to find out if I'm pregnant ... I want to be pregnant right now :( x


----------



## Dani Rose

I've no idea either lol. I was crampy but today I'm just normal. 

I knew I was pg last time well before a bfp. You still doubt yourself but I knew. I even threw up on the way to school with DD lol. I don't feel pg so doubt I Od or if I did didn't catch it.... Who knows


----------



## Leinzlove

In that case Dani, I hope you are yet to O. I knew with DD and Lil Dragon. However, I also knew 3 TTC cycles and I wasn't.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh af can play with our minds! So many symptoms the same and its impossible not to hope! 

Well fx for everyone. O, af or bfp.... Let's get this cycle OVER! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, its good to always have hope! I let myself symptom spot. I just have to know when O was. Or I'd be doing it nearly my whole cycle.


----------



## CherylC3

hey girls got my +opk today woohoo..x


----------



## Wiggler

YAY!! Get babydancing! x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh a little easter egg is being released!! Go make a little bunny!!


----------



## too_scared

yay Cheryl!!

thank you leinzlove :) i hope this is your cycle for that sticky bean too!!

i think i might ov early. i am due to ov on thursday according to ff but i am thinking it might be tomorrow. we shall see. i will continue to bd and hope to catch a nice, sticky egg this time!!

tons of sticky :dust: to all you ladies :)


----------



## brnsgr1981

DPO 6 is the worst!

It's too early to test, you may or may not have symptoms that are pregnancy related or AF related, you just kind of have to sit and wait......

Not cool!

:nope:

CONGRATS Toothfairy on your BFP!! 

Keep those +OPKS coming, can't have one without the other!! :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: Poppy. Mine still hasn't come properly. I've had no blood/spotting since yesterday around 5pm :( I just wish she would come and go. I'm the same I don't want to wait 4 weeks to find out if I'm pregnant ... I want to be pregnant right now :( x

I'm in limbo still too. I still had spotting yesterday, both brown and red. Put a tampon b4 bed in cuz I was sure it was getting worse, but (sorry TMI) when I took it out this morning it had just a little bit of blood and so far, no more spotting. Yesterday was another BFN. I really don't think I am preg, I really don't feel like I am, because I don't have any symptoms. Some nausea the last few days when I wake up but I tend to get random weeks of nausea either way. Right now it's not a question of if AF is coming, just when, and weather the days of spotting count or don't. I donno if I'm still 12-13dpo or CD_?

:witch:?????


----------



## regmih1984

2dpo for me and I am cramping!...is this good or bad?...I don't know if I did with my last one or not can't remeber, oh and bloated...we shall see what happens!...I am soo excited to be sharing this with other people, good or bad!


----------



## Wiggler

7DPO here. Doing my daily ov tests are stillvery negative, not sure when they would start changing if I am preg. Not sure when I am going to test yet, I'm going to get OH to get me some poundland cheapies as I don't want to waste my better tests if it is negative, I'll use the superdrug one if I see even a hint of a line, then my digis :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Shellie, I've an appointment at the doctors tomorrow so hopefully they can shed some light on it!

Fingers crossed Wiggler. Try ASDA ... they have 2 tests for £1! I got a pound shop cheapie (was 1 in the box) when I was trying to find out with my angel baby and it came out invalid :grr: I've used a few of these ASDA ones recently trying to find out if I'm pregnant and all have been negative ... never had an invalid one with them. They are in a little pink box and there's 2 of them :thumbup: x


----------



## Wiggler

No ASDA round here :( I didn't find the poundland ones too bad, and with my daughters bday and party coming up I'm trying to be as stingy as possible :haha:

I don't feel too hopeful this cycle, we wern't trying when I fell pregnant with my son but for about a week and a half before I tested I felt different, contented, if that makes sense. With my daughter I knew, my uterus felt strange and the same with my angel, my uterus feels a bit weird now, but not like it did the prvious times, more crampy, I'm sure its because I WANT it to feel like it did when I was pregnant.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I didn't know any of the times :rofl: I had an inkling with DS as I was at work on the Saturday (after being out the Friday night) and felt slightly sick so thought I was hungover ... found out on the Tuesday that I was pregnant :dohh: With my angel baby I didn't find out until I was around 8 weeks :dohh:

If you would like I can get some of the ASDA tests and post them to you if you like :flower: x


----------



## Wiggler

Aww thank hun but I can't I have major POAS fever and OH is saying no to going to poudland until at least thursday, he doesn't want me getting upset. This waiting is good for me, teaching me some patience :rofl: We have DDs birthday coming up and redecorating, I don't want to end up spending £50+ on tests again :rofl:

I wonder if there is POAS anon? :rofl:


----------



## Poppy84

If poas anon exists, I definetely need to attend!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No probs hun :lol: I think I may need to join too :lol: I'm desperate to POAS even though I am 99% certain that it's going to be negative :dohh: Might just do one in the morning ... haven't done one since Saturday morning :rofl: At least I know I will get a week off next week when we are away ... hubby won't let me take my tests away with me :haha: x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm doing my ov tests daily, only cos I have loads left :rofl: That way I get my daily fix of looking at lines :rofl: I *may* also good tests for the DPO I am :blush:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just ordered another 50 Ovulation tests off eBay :dohh: :blush: x


----------



## Wiggler

If I don't get a positive test before hand I will be buying ov tests and preggy tests off amazon on Tuesday :haha: But Shhh, don't tell my OH :rofl:


----------



## Poppy84

Yes I ordered my next mothers batch a few days ago. This is the first day I havnt used any type of test in weeks haha


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I think the :witch: is here :nope:

CD 1 and counting ...


----------



## too_scared

so sorry, Shellie :hugs: but, a fresh start is good sometimes. i know this cycle will be the one for you!

i have just started poas again now with opk's. i am doing 2 a day until i get my positive. it was weird, i had a darker one yesterday and then last night and today they have gone totally negative again. i don't think i missed it but i could have. i find ic's never get really positive for me. the cycle i got my bfp i got nearly positive saturday night and then a little lighter on sunday morning and then by sunday afternoon they had gone stark white again. maybe i have missed it... i don't know. my temp was lower this morning than it has been so far. ov dip maybe?? who knows. haha!


----------



## Wiggler

You could have had a very short surge overnight? I got a neg, then a pos 3 hours later, then 2-3 hours later another neg x x x


----------



## too_scared

that's true. i guess i will have to see what happens with my temps. thanks!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shellie! So sorry. It's rubbish isnt it!

At least we both started around the same time so we will be trying same time on the next cycle.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Oh shellie! So sorry. It's rubbish isnt it!
> 
> At least we both started around the same time so we will be trying same time on the next cycle.

It's still really light but being that its now all red not brown I'm pretty confident its AF. I usually am light for a couple of days, a couple of medium days, then light for another day then I'm done. We'll see if it continues that way this cycle or if it'll be all light cuz of the m/c.


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh shellie! So sorry. It's rubbish isnt it!
> 
> At least we both started around the same time so we will be trying same time on the next cycle.
> 
> It's still really light but being that its now all red not brown I'm pretty confident its AF. I usually am light for a couple of days, a couple of medium days, then light for another day then I'm done. We'll see if it continues that way this cycle or if it'll be all light cuz of the m/c.Click to expand...

I'm a lil worried mine officially turned into flow later in the morning on Saturday and has done lil to nothing since 3 on Monday.. flow was never heavy...and I still had ovary pain last night?? I wanna go to fam doc and see if she can check hormones??? Even with my mc I barely bleed?


----------



## Dani Rose

Mine was light bleeding with m/c too and hardly any pain. So odd when af half kills me sometimes!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Shellie and Cortney ... Mine's just completely stopped ... started bleeding/spotting around 3pm Saturday barely had anything on Sunday and had nothing since 5pm Sunday! Definately not pregnant as I done another HPT this morning which was negative. I just wish it would hurry up :hissy: :cry: x


----------



## brnsgr1981

Dani Rose,

Can you take a look at my chart? I got a significant temp dip this morning! 
Thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5fb


----------



## toothfairy29

Danni that does look good!! Fingers crossed!!! You should get a BFP in a couple of days if it's implantation


----------



## brnsgr1981

toothfairy29 said:


> Danni that does look good!! Fingers crossed!!! You should get a BFP in a couple of days if it's implantation

HI Toothfairy,

That's my chart! :) Dani has been helping me interpret it this cycle since my chemical! But thank you so much for the assurance!
But, here's my question, maybe you can answer.....last month I didn't really have a sig dip, but I got a BFP on DPO 9 and then miscarried on DPO 14. 

Thoughts?


----------



## toothfairy29

Sorry I put the wrong name!!!! Ooops!!!! I don't think you always get a dip. Don't think I did massively with other 2 pregnancies and with this one I wasn't charting. I have read its a good thing though to get a dip. My only real sign every time that I've been pregnant before bfp is hot flushes. More so in the morning and feeling hot through the night. Lots of cramping like AF due too. 
Really hope you're gonna get your bfp flower!!! Sorry I haven't been more helpful, don't think my temps were ever textbook to be honest. Think my thermometer is rubbish!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Poppy, I think it's time to change the name of your thread again...


:bfp:!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=373149&amp;d=1334021444


----------



## toothfairy29

OH WELL DONE MIGHTY MUM x x x x x x x

When did you get your BFP?? that can't be just today????


----------



## toothfairy29

Mightymum...... is that why your levels weren't what they should be? A new pregnancy?? What happened about the scan etc???? Tell us!!!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

I haven't gone to see the doctor yet, I have an appointment for Thursday. But I ran out of ICs last Wednesday and had the blood test on Friday. And I simply could not see why I would show hcg at 410.9 and test negative on my ICs. (PS-Wanfu tests are AWFUL. I thought I bought Wondfos, but these Wanfus didn't show anything but a VERY faint line on Wednesday!)

So anyway my tests arrived in the post yesterday so I used an IC and saw the darker line. So I thought I would use up my expensive CBE and low and behold, BFP!! So that was yesterday!

I haven't told ANYONE yet. My plan is to let my OB find out at the scan. Hopefully they will see a perfectly formed little sac and fetal pole. Then I'll make them scan me every week. And I can take my scan photo home to show hubby that we are (once again) expecting! I am really really hoping that we are far enough along that I will see a HB. I need to see that HB.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mighty mum I know just how you feel. I have postponed my scan a week to try make sure I have best shot of seeing a heartbeat. I have just booked a private scan for 7+4wks. I am seeing midwife next week at 7wks exactly and she said she might get me an NHS hospital scan but couldn't promise as the early pregnancy unit are very strict with scans and won't do them unless you are bleeding!!!!!
I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## too_scared

congratulations mightymom!! :happydance:

positive opk for me today!! :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Yay TS!!! An Easter eggy!!


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats MightyMom!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Mighty mum congratulations!!!!!!! Yaaaaay


----------



## love1623

Congrats Mighty Mom :) woohooo


----------



## Tawn

WAHOOOO Mightymom! How amazing, our 4th BFP! Congrats, I am so happy for you!

You girls are such an inspiration! C'mon O, hurry up so I can join these lovely ladies! :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

brnsgr1981 said:


> Dani Rose,
> 
> Can you take a look at my chart? I got a significant temp dip this morning!
> Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36d5fb

WOOWWEE!! I so hope thats an ID!! Looks promising :) 

FX FX and babydust!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats MM!!! WOOO HOOO!!! I hope we all follow in the BFP foot steps!!

I seen my Dr today for a referral for blood clotting tests etc and got the referral, at last I might get some answers yay!! I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and she thinks there could be an auto immune link. Will KUP x


----------



## Wiggler

Silly me couldn't withhold the POAS urge today, so used my last superdrug test, it was of course negative. I now refuse to test before sunday. I only have digis left now so testing before then would be silly :haha:


----------



## MightyMom

Hope that it is manageable Dani. Autoimmune makes everything so much more complicated, especially when it has secondary conditions (like RA).


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Wiggler, I always do that. In fact that was why I ran out of tests last week! POAS addiction...there should be group therapy for that!


----------



## Dani Rose

MightyMom said:


> Hope that it is manageable Dani. Autoimmune makes everything so much more complicated, especially when it has secondary conditions (like RA).

It sure does, I lost the last baby cos I was on methotrexate, wasn't a planned pg.... And now if this is immune issues too. Hate it! FX for answers though as no answers will upset me more I think! I'm terrified of a BFP now


----------



## ShellieLabTek

YAY mightymom!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


AFM (now that I know what it means I can use it! lol), I'm still freaking confused with my cycle!!!!! I was CONVINCED AF started. Now I have no idea. We BD'd this morning, and I stopped spotting - other then a little right after, but other then that, nothing. What is going on?? I thought BD would bring on AF better, especially because I started cramping right after. Instead it stopped ?? So am I 14DPO or CD2?

I wish this was simple lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> YAY mightymom!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM (now that I know what it means I can use it! lol), I'm still freaking confused with my cycle!!!!! I was CONVINCED AF started. Now I have no idea. We BD'd this morning, and I stopped spotting - other then a little right after, but other then that, nothing. What is going on?? I thought BD would bring on AF better, especially because I started cramping right after. Instead it stopped ?? So am I 14DPO or CD2?
> 
> I wish this was simple lol

I know what your saying my af has been whacky I had flow but not much and not for long and I keep having o like pains grrrrr I even took a test just in case -!! I would do Cd 2 unless u actually start a flow?? 

Good luck to all you 2ww ladies best of luck testing.


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, how confusing! I hate when my body does that! My AF actually stops early if we BD. For a long time I was convinced that I ovulate during the last days of my period because that was when we DTD and conceived #1! But I think my cycle varies with the seasons and I have actually twice observed ovulating twice. I wish mother nature was more predictable.


----------



## MrsMcK04

Might mom - CONGRATS!!!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## love1623

Mrs mck. How r things going for you?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CortneyMarie said:


> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> YAY mightymom!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM (now that I know what it means I can use it! lol), I'm still freaking confused with my cycle!!!!! I was CONVINCED AF started. Now I have no idea. We BD'd this morning, and I stopped spotting - other then a little right after, but other then that, nothing. What is going on?? I thought BD would bring on AF better, especially because I started cramping right after. Instead it stopped ?? So am I 14DPO or CD2?
> 
> I wish this was simple lol
> 
> I know what your saying my af has been whacky I had flow but not much and not for long and I keep having o like pains grrrrr I even took a test just in case -!! I would do Cd 2 unless u actually start a flow??
> 
> Good luck to all you 2ww ladies best of luck testing.Click to expand...

I've had some O like pains as well. Also had some pain that feels like its from my cervix :wacko: My temps haven't dropped yet, but being I'm still new to temping I don't know when my temp drops when I start a new cycle. I know normally it's before but some woman only see it after it starts. Plus this wasn't a normal cycle.

I think tomorrow I'll do a test just to be 100% sure, and when it comes up BFN I'm going to add vitex to my vitamins (to try and regulate this post mc confusion) as well as soy isoflavones (CD 3-7 I tend to O late so im gonna try to bring it on a tad sooner!)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

CortneyMarie said:


> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> YAY mightymom!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM (now that I know what it means I can use it! lol), I'm still freaking confused with my cycle!!!!! I was CONVINCED AF started. Now I have no idea. We BD'd this morning, and I stopped spotting - other then a little right after, but other then that, nothing. What is going on?? I thought BD would bring on AF better, especially because I started cramping right after. Instead it stopped ?? So am I 14DPO or CD2?
> 
> I wish this was simple lol
> 
> I know what your saying my af has been whacky I had flow but not much and not for long and I keep having o like pains grrrrr I even took a test just in case -!! I would do Cd 2 unless u actually start a flow??
> 
> Good luck to all you 2ww ladies best of luck testing.Click to expand...

Mine's been exactly the same ... someone mention implantation bleed but I don't think it is ... when I first started with the spotting I was technically on CD41 I had spotting for around 24 hours (not even enough to fill a sanitary towel) and I have nothing at all since Sunday 5pm and it's now Wednesday 8am :wacko: so technically I am on CD45. If it was an implantation bleed then surely if I test on Monday then I will know if I am pregnant or not? I done a IC yesterday and it was straight up negative. I don't really want to have to wait because we go away on Sunday morning :hissy: 

I had bloods done yesterday at the doctors so those results should be in by the end of the week. I'm unsure what she was checking my blood for tbh x


----------



## Dani Rose

I hope you girls get a BFP!!! FX for you :)

BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!

I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!


----------



## MrsMcK04

love1623 said:


> Mrs mck. How r things going for you?

Pretty good so far :) I'm going in today for my first appt at 4+4 since I miscarried last time. They said I'll be seen more frequently for a little while. I'm also having repeat betas done today and I'll get the results tomorrow.

As for symptoms - I am sooooooo tired! I can't bring myself to do anything around the house. I take a nap at lunch during the work day and barely have enough energy to eat my dinner. 
No appetite and nothing tastes good, but I'm thinking that must be a precursor to morning sickness? :shrug:
The best one? And increase in the BB's size. Yep, I'm loving that since I have always run on the small size. Already busting out of my bras. But this symptom is the one that's really telling me I am preggo so I like it. :winkwink: I've NEVER had sore BB's my whole life, not even before AF. So to have the feeling of painful rocks on my chest has to be coming from the baby so that makes me happy to know the little one is growing!!:happydance:

It still doesn't feel real. One moment I'm super excited and then the next, I can't believe that it is happening to me and then I start getting in a panic about raising a child (which my hubby assures me is a sign of being a good mom). I can't wait to get an ultrasound and announce at work and to friends. I think then I will be super excited. It's soooo hard keeping it a secret right now - especially having to come up with excuses for why I am tired and why I have to go to the doctor so much!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MissMummyMoo said:


> Mine's been exactly the same ... someone mention implantation bleed but I don't think it is ... when I first started with the spotting I was technically on CD41 I had spotting for around 24 hours (not even enough to fill a sanitary towel) and I have nothing at all since Sunday 5pm and it's now Wednesday 8am :wacko: so technically I am on CD45. If it was an implantation bleed then surely if I test on Monday then I will know if I am pregnant or not? I done a IC yesterday and it was straight up negative. I don't really want to have to wait because we go away on Sunday morning :hissy:
> 
> I had bloods done yesterday at the doctors so those results should be in by the end of the week. I'm unsure what she was checking my blood for tbh x

Hopefully the blood tests will give you a clearer answer. Me, I decided not to POAS this morning like I said I would, because my temp has dropped and that wouldn't happen if I was pregnant. I'm thinking I might count today as CD1 since yesterday my temp was still up, plus it fits better with my DPO's. I had started spotting again during the night, still not even close to a "flow", so I hope it picks up today so I'm not so confused anymore :dohh: The :witch: needs to show her true face! I'd rather have AF full-on then be confused about what CD it is. Maybe we're spotting before our periods because our progesterone post-m/c is wonky?


----------



## love1623

Glad to hear that Mrs McK  lets us know how doctor appt went...
I feel ya tho. I'm very excites as well . But doesn't feel totally real yet. Still on edge. My doctor don't wana see me for 3 weeks. She said its to early and just cause I had one miscarriage doesn't mean I'm at risk for another. Which I totally understand. I can't wait to get an ultrasound 
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Lots of love to everyone and lots of babydust&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## MightyMom

MrsMcK: all totally normal feelings!! I didn't feel like I was "really" pregnant with DD until she kicked me in the ribs! And all the worrying, well, I think that is just motherhood. You'll be a GREAT mum!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

BFP girls, you give me hope!

AF is most definitely here, so despite the spotting for 6 days(!!!), I'm going to count today as CD1 since it's full-on flow now. 

I went out today and bought an ovulation microscope, some OPKs from the dollar store, and this lube I found that I guess is supposed to be like Pre-Seed that I happened to come across at Shoppers DrugMart (Pharmacy chain here in Canada). It's called Zestica https://www.zestica.co.uk/zestica-fertility-lubricant2.html. Yesterday I bought two supplements to add to what I'm already taking, and I'm going to try using softcups after sex to keep the spermies at the cervix instead of (TMI!) dripping out half an hour later:shy:

Oh I also bought a new digital thermometer at Walmart that is .. SILENT. YAY!!! I hated the beeping because I dont want to wake up DB in the morning when I get up b4 he does. It's an Equate brand, the cheapest they had too.


I decided to show all of you all that I have for TTC!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0452.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Poppy84

Wow shelling you've been busy shopping!

Sorry your af arrived but good that you now know what your body is doing. I'm on cd4 now. The days are going sooooooo slowly. Af starting to get lighter now. I just want to start bding now


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie now shelling. My phone keeps changing my writing


----------



## MightyMom

Shellie, you are now officially an obsessed TTC mum! Welcome to the club. ;)


----------



## too_scared

wow Shellie! that is a lot of stuff! 

this is the first month i have been temping so i am really new at it and am still learning what everything means. i had a big dip today and +ve opk's yesterday and today. so, i am hoping it is an ovulation dip. i am really hoping my temps go way up tomorrow morning. 

still sending tons and tons of sticky :dust: to all you ladies!! :)


----------



## Tawn

WOW shellie, compared to you i feel like we're NTNP! :haha: if only it weren't 11pm i'd have to go out and get SHOPPING!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I know. I might have to go shopping tomorrow now.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MightyMom said:


> Shellie, you are now officially an obsessed TTC mum! Welcome to the club. ;)

Lol yeah but DB doesn't know anything about it all he knows is about the vitamins lol


----------



## love1623

Go Shelly!! :thumbup:


----------



## love1623

Sorry I ment Shellie:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## comet77

regmih1984 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Wiggler- Nothing wrong with no symptoms. I was just curious! :)
> 
> AFM: I can already tell I'm going to go 2ww crazy.
> 
> this is me exactly right now!..I think I O'd about two days ago per OPK's...I am new to this board but wanted to say you and I are on the same boat!..:)...maybe we can be testing buddies!..:)Click to expand...

Welcome!! We'll I believe i ended up O'ing on the 7th....so we're close too..I'm not sure we BD'd enough since my hubby left town, but I'm hopeful anyhow!! (Did you miscarry? If so, when?)


----------



## comet77

Congrats Mighty Mom!!! I've been anxiously reading through since I was last on Saturday (I noticed it went up a BFP...was wondering who it might be)...Yeah for you!!!!


----------



## brnsgr1981

HI Ladies,

So it doesn't look like I will be a 5th BFP this month......even after my implantation dip earlier this week :(

Still stark white BFNs, no sign of a second line on my Wondfos, last month I had a faint like by DPO 7, and I am now DPO 9.....I figured I would see something by now. 

My temps are still high, but my symptoms are going away, except now my boobs hurt more than a week ago, but that ususally happens when AF is right around the corner. Last month with my BFP, my boobs hurt from DPO 1 until I had my chemical! 

How are the rest of you TWW'ers doing???


----------



## Wiggler

brnsgr1981 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> So it doesn't look like I will be a 5th BFP this month......even after my implantation dip earlier this week :(
> 
> Still stark white BFNs, no sign of a second line on my Wondfos, last month I had a faint like by DPO 7, and I am now DPO 9.....I figured I would see something by now.
> 
> My temps are still high, but my symptoms are going away, except now my boobs hurt more than a week ago, but that ususally happens when AF is right around the corner. Last month with my BFP, my boobs hurt from DPO 1 until I had my chemical!
> 
> How are the rest of you TWW'ers doing???

That doesn't mean you are out hun, With my daughter I didn't have a positive test til I was 5 weeks preg, and with boh my daughter and my angel I had no symptoms :hugs:

10 DPO today, tested with 2 cheapies, very very very faint lines came up, I am not geting my hopes up until I see a proper line x x x


----------



## MrsMcK04

Found out today I will miscarry. :cry:
HCG levels stayed the same from last week at 28 and progesterone dropped to 1.3 (was 24). So this is my 3rd m/c in 3 months. Hopefully, they will finally set me up to do some testing so I can hopefully get some answers after seeing the specialist.


----------



## brnsgr1981

Dani Rose said:


> I hope you girls get a BFP!!! FX for you :)
> 
> BBT question.... If I went to bed at 11pm and usually temp at 7.15 but woke at 3.15 then 7.15 what temp do you use? 4 hours sleep between both... Do any of you use a BBT converter? And what time do you input if you use it?? Urgh I HATE TEMPING!!!
> 
> I have had a horrible headache last couple days, nausea, today my lower back hurts and I feel like I have heartburn... Urgh I hate waiting!

Hi Dani,

From what I know, I think you need to stick with your 7.15, there is a site that allows you to adjust, so you can cross check whether your 3.15 adjustst to what your normal 7.15 temp is! I do that alot because I wake up earlier 2 days a week and temp earlier those days, but I use the adjuster to make sure the temps stay consistent in terms of time!

Here is the site!
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: I hope the tests will give you some answers. x x x


----------



## brnsgr1981

MrsMcK04 said:


> Found out today I will miscarry. :cry:
> HCG levels stayed the same from last week at 28 and progesterone dropped to 1.3 (was 24). So this is my 3rd m/c in 3 months. Hopefully, they will finally set me up to do some testing so I can hopefully get some answers after seeing the specialist.

OMG I am so sorry!!! I really do hope you get some answers and glad that at least now they will check things out and test! Stay strong love!! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh hun..... Big hugs!!!!!!!! We r all here for u xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

MrsMK04: I'm so sorry hun! I hope they figure out whats going on and you get your rainbow baby super fast. :hugs:

Wiggler: I'm sure thats a :bfp:! Congrats! I don't know how you can't get your hopes up! Mine are so, sitting here in the 2ww. :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: mrs. mck :hugs: 

wiggler, that sounds promising :)


----------



## love1623

So sorry Mrs Mck. :( ur in my prayers &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
Congrats wiggler


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:nope: Mrs. McK I'm soo sorry. I really hope that they can figure out why this keep happening, and that they can help you. We're all here for you if you need to talk


----------



## MightyMom

Aw MrsMcK I am so sorry. Praying for an answer for you!


----------



## Wiggler

Test still very faint this morning, but my pee was very pale so testing at about 10am or later after holding my pee for a better result. Fingers crossed. x x x


----------



## MightyMom

How exciting! That is how mine started!!


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry Mrs Mck hopefully they will get tests done and find out what the problem is.. Big hugs :hugs:

Wiggler that does sound promising. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats wiggled!! Fingers crossed for the next test x


----------



## Wiggler

Still only 11 DPO so not getting my hopes up until I get a darker test or a positive digi. x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Mrs mck. I really really feel for you. I hope now you will get halo and get some answers and some treatment.

Wriggler do a frer!!


----------



## toothfairy29

With photos next time wriggler???


----------



## Wiggler

trying to do photo's but I am having major problems uploading to this site, going to upload to another site and tranfer them over :D Took another test and its waaaaaay darker. still faint, but I don't have to squint to see it :D:D:D:D


----------



## Wiggler

https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg594/scaled.php?server=594&filename=img0661pa.jpg&res=landing

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/5033/002xww.jpg

Sorry they are huge, the line is much more visible in real life. x x x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't see it on the first pic but can on the second :happydance: I can't usually see signs so that's good! :lol: Congrats again hun xx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun. Oooh so excited! Hopefully I will get a nice line on the superdrug test tomorrow :D x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Yay wiggler looks like a BFP to me!

Congratulations xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay WIGGLER! :happydance: I definitley see it! :)


----------



## Tawn

Awwww MrsMcK I am so sorry to hear that! :hugs: I am sure your heart is breaking and mine hurts for you :( The only light right now is that hopefully now they will find out what is going wrong and this will be your LAST angel baby.

Wiggler, I see it on both pictures and that is EXACTLY how my BFP started last month on those same tests! Then I went out to do a FRER and a digi and it was obvious as could be. YAY! Congrats!


----------



## toothfairy29

That's definite! Congrats youll get a great frer line or pos digi now!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm considering using a digi later as I have always been the type of person to get better lines later in the day, I'm so nervous! x x x


----------



## Wiggler

https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4169/img0663kj.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Crongratulations wiggler...xx


----------



## Dani Rose

WOO HOO Wiggler :)


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks everyone, sending lots and lots of babydust to everyone :dust: x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Can't wait to see the digi!! Hurry up!!!! Oh you're having a little Christmas pudding!!!


----------



## MrsMcK04

Congrats Wiggler!!:happydance:


----------



## love1623

Congrats again Wiggler  can't deny a digi


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone, 

Can I join? Had a mmc that I had medically induced on 26th march, just stopped bleeding 2 days ago. I haven't done a hpt but going to on Monday, my and oh have decided we don't care about other peoples opinions about having a break, we want to ttc again straight away, why waste time?? Should I be worried about ttc if I've not had any tests of my hcg levels or is it ok just to go for it? Is the only issue with ttc straight away that they can't date the pg? 

Hope everyone is getting along ok and best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Baileybubs, of course you can join. We may not be in this group for the best of reasons, but we all understand each other and know the feeling of a loss and can talk here :) I've heard some say it's dating and other says the lining may not be the best, but I think the lining issue is more if you had a D&C.

Wiggler, I can't see the photos because I'm at work and I guess the site you posted the pics is blocked here, but i trust in you and everyone elses eyes, so i say *congratz*!!!!!!!!!

AFM, I'm having a bad couple of days. Since the m/c I haven't gone in to the gift shop at the hospital where I work (since I always go in to look at the baby stuff even before I had my BFP). I thought I was strong enough to go in, but I left in tears :(. And later when I got home from work, I hit my car's bumper on a post next to my parking spot in the garage at my apartment, and it got all scratched. I started to cry again cuz I felt like a failure at everything, I can't park, i can't carry a baby, I cant do anything right! Today I just feel like if I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm never gonna get it :( Anyway, back to work i go ...


----------



## too_scared

oh Shellie! :hugs: i had days like that too. what a failure i am, can't do anything. it is an awful feeling but it is NOT TRUE! i really hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

congratulations wiggler!! so exciting! 

i _think_ i am 2 dpo. not positive as i haven't gotten any cross hairs. i am brand new to temping. if anyone wants to have a peek at my chart and tell me what you think i would be ever grateful! :)

i hope you are all well.


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girls. its been a while since i posted. CONGRATS to all those who have their bfps and so sorry for all those losses and bfn

Im currently in my 2ww after my miscarriage on March 15th. i think i ovulated last friday i had 3 very positives on IC OPKs and then on monday it was very negative. 

I am currently 7dpo from what iv calculated but not sure if im gonna get a bfp this time. i had really sore boobs last time from 1dpo and this time nothing. i am cramping like af is coming any second though and testing every morning haha. my hubby thinks im nut for testing when we both know its going to be negative cos its too early but it gives me peace of mind. 

Im praying this is a lucky thread and i can be one of the bfp on the forum title lol. 

BABY DUST TO ALL!!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shellie I know what your going through! We will both def catch the egg this cycle and it will stick!!!!!! Not long now until we can start poas for ovulation again


----------



## Poppy84

I updated the title for you wiggler! Yay


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie we all have those days. You aren't alone :( big hugs. I felt the same yday about never being pg again. Sucks!


----------



## Dani Rose

Fletch I've got cramps too. Mostly in my back, no sore boobs either!


----------



## Poppy84

Only 5 more BFP's to go until our prediction of the title saying 10 BFP's comes true


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Oh shellie I know what your going through! We will both def catch the egg this cycle and it will stick!!!!!! Not long now until we can start poas for ovulation again

I hope so! Its probably just AF getting to me. The last two days have been heavier then my normal flow (probably a result of the m/c), and today has been really light. I hope it means it's ending! I probably still have my CDs all wrong...I have a feeling I maybe should be CD5 today instead of 3. All that spotting threw me for a loop, so I donno! Eitherway, I started taking soy isoflavones yesterday, and will be for 5 days, so hopefully O will be sooner rather then CD 20 something!

Lets hope 3-4 weeks from now you can add both our BFPs on the title!


----------



## fletch_W

Dani Rose said:


> Fletch I've got cramps too. Mostly in my back, no sore boobs either!

yeah mine is mostly in my back too! but i keep feeling like my boobs are aching but then i think its all i n my head cos i want it so bad ](*,)


----------



## Dani Rose

I've had shooting pains in mine but infrequent. Not large and tender like last pg.... The loss before my boobs didn't hurt once so I guess they won't always be sore...


----------



## Poppy84

ShellieLabTek said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh shellie I know what your going through! We will both def catch the egg this cycle and it will stick!!!!!! Not long now until we can start poas for ovulation again
> 
> I hope so! Its probably just AF getting to me. The last two days have been heavier then my normal flow (probably a result of the m/c), and today has been really light. I hope it means it's ending! I probably still have my CDs all wrong...I have a feeling I maybe should be CD5 today instead of 3. All that spotting threw me for a loop, so I donno! Eitherway, I started taking soy isoflavones yesterday, and will be for 5 days, so hopefully O will be sooner rather then CD 20 something!
> 
> Lets hope 3-4 weeks from now you can add both our BFPs on the title!Click to expand...

Well im on CD6 so maybe we will ovulate around the same time and we can be testing buddies again


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S


----------



## Tawn

Grrrr, just waiting for O is the WORST! I realized today I would rather be symptom spotting and going crazy during the TWW than waiting for an ovulation spike that might take ages to come (or not come at all!! eek) after my m/c. Today is CD16 if you count CD1 as 1st day of m/c bleeding, and no +OPK, O pain or EWCM in sight!


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggled.... Any more tests yet?


----------



## love1623

Toothfairy- Wiggler posted a postive Digi earlier :)


----------



## Wiggler

Is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...ucky-thread-5bfps-so-far-79.html#post17021999 :D


----------



## MightyMom

CONGRATULATIONS WIGGLER!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! You made me squeal at work!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun!! :D x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

fletch_W said:


> yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S

That's what I have too!!! And kinda down there :blush:

Weird! Maybe it's post MC stuff?? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn said:


> Grrrr, just waiting for O is the WORST! I realized today I would rather be symptom spotting and going crazy during the TWW than waiting for an ovulation spike that might take ages to come (or not come at all!! eek) after my m/c. Today is CD16 if you count CD1 as 1st day of m/c bleeding, and no +OPK, O pain or EWCM in sight!

I know how you feel, I'm not even sure I O'd so I am not sure wether to symptom spot or O spot... I'm so confused!


----------



## Wiggler

How is everyone? And when is everyone testing? I am so excited to see more BFPs!!! This is a very lucky thread :D x x x


----------



## MightyMom

This is a lucky thread!

I have a blood draw scheduled next week and another scan. They tell me they should see the heartbeat, so I will feel MUCH better after Thursday!


----------



## Poppy84

Dani Rose said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S
> 
> That's what I have too!!! And kinda down there :blush:
> 
> Weird! Maybe it's post MC stuff?? xClick to expand...

I had loads of wierd pulling and crampy things going on right up until af. I thought it might be pregbancy symptoms. Now iv had af they have gone which is strange.


----------



## Wiggler

That'll be brilliant, I'm going to have a private scan on the 8 week mark. £90 well spent, and I always swore I would never get a doppler, but I am getting one of those too. I feel a lot more positive about this pregnancy, something about my last one felt "wrong" if thats the right word, from the beginning, I was heartbroken when I lost the baby, but I expected it IYKWIM x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh man!!! I can't believe I missed it! I have just got in from work, I have kept checking at work on iphone but 3g signal is rubbish there. I was dying for you to confirm it! 
AFM (see I have picked it u too!!) I am now in full throws of morning sickness. All day long. I am really proud of myself for managing to drag myself into work to be honest. It's gotta be a good sign as I barely felt anything last time. I am 6+4 tomorrow. This is the day I lost my last little bean. 
I haven't tested for a while now but just did a FRER. Do you think it is dark enough?? The POSITIVE line came up instantly and the CONTROL line took a good minute or so to even show. This photo was taken about 20 mins after and its darker now. I am scared it isn't dark enough. Did another digi and the pregnant and the 3+ came up together after about 20 seconds. I just think the control line should have disappeared by now??? I have seen photos of this happening? I am worried a bit now as I thought my tests weren't dark enough before and I was right??
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## toothfairy29

BTW...... I have first midwife appt on tuesday at 7 wks. I am going to try get early scan NHS but doubt I will as they don't do them unless bleeding! Another midwife said mine might be able to get me one. I have also booked a private one for a week tomorrow 7+4 incase I have no joy with NHS. I delayed it as long as I could as want to see that HB! I also will be getting a doppler! Straight after scan if alls well!


----------



## MightyMom

Wiggler, I completely KWYM! This pregnancy feels different for me too! The whole thing is different, and I feel better about it. I thought about buying a doppler, but I haven't seen a cheaper one with good reviews. Not sure how much money I want to spend on a doppler if my doctor agrees to see me every week! He told me he would mark the insurance forms "threatened miscarriage" so that they will cover weekly visits!


----------



## Wiggler

That test is BRILLIANT!!! I know its hard but ry not to worry hun :hugs: You got a nice fast result on the digi (mine took over FOUR minutes to show) and a brilliant dark line on the FRER. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

MightyMom said:


> Wiggler, I completely KWYM! This pregnancy feels different for me too! The whole thing is different, and I feel better about it. I thought about buying a doppler, but I haven't seen a cheaper one with good reviews. Not sure how much money I want to spend on a doppler if my doctor agrees to see me every week! He told me he would mark the insurance forms "threatened miscarriage" so that they will cover weekly visits!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/product-re..._link_4?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&pageNumber=4

Apparently they have good resale value as well :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler said:


> That test is BRILLIANT!!! I know its hard but ry not to worry hun :hugs: You got a nice fast result on the digi (mine took over FOUR minutes to show) and a brilliant dark line on the FRER. :hugs:

It is very hard not to compare to others on google! To be honest I expected it to have take the dye from the other test by now!! Wish I hadn't done it!!


----------



## MightyMom

TF: There should definitely be a HB by then!! I hope NHS allows you the scan. You could always say you had some spotting I suppose but I am a little supersticious and saying it might make it happen (in my crazy world).


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh the way the NHS works is if she said she had spoting it would take away a spot for someone who DID have spotting, the worst 24 hours of my life were waiting for that scan, I know its horrible to wait, but it's not worth the lie :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks Wiggler! Only £44, that is brilliant!

TF: Your tests look just fine! They will only turn as dark as the bonding agent on the test no matter how much hcg you have, so don't worry too much. (Haha, yeah right. Don't worry? We are PALs afterall!)


----------



## toothfairy29

I agree, it would feel like tempting fate. The other midwife said my midwife could always say I'm having pain but again it feels like tempting fate! I think I might just get the private one.


----------



## Poppy84

I was the same. I had to wait for a scan after I had spotting as there were no free appointments.


----------



## Wiggler

A private dating scan here costs £90!!! Sooo expensive. Worth it for my peace of mind though, I won't stop worrying until this baby is in my arms.


----------



## Wiggler

It gets better and better, not only is baby due on an amazing day, I also hit 12 weeks on my 25th birthday. It will be lovely announcing it at my birthday lunch with my family :cloud9:


----------



## fletch_W

Poppy84 said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S
> 
> That's what I have too!!! And kinda down there :blush:
> 
> Weird! Maybe it's post MC stuff?? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had loads of wierd pulling and crampy things going on right up until af. I thought it might be pregbancy symptoms. Now iv had af they have gone which is strange.Click to expand...

Thanks but you just made me lose all hope for pregnancy this month :-( cheers


----------



## toothfairy29

Thats great wiggler. But 25......oh you make me feel OLD!!!!!!!!!

When I lost my last one can you believe I never even got a scan with the NHS? I started bleeding on the tuesday.....earliest they would scan me was the friday......by the friday they wouldn't do it as I had paid for a private scan and said no point. They told me to go back on the following tuesday to see if it had all gone. By the next tuesday, again they refused to scan me as my tests were negative again so they said there couldn't possibly be anything there. It was a total mess. Very disrespectful I though!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, you aren't out until the witch comes :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

TF thats awful :( I know they have to save money, but they shouldn't stamp on peoples feelings.


----------



## toothfairy29

fletch_W said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S
> 
> That's what I have too!!! And kinda down there :blush:
> 
> Weird! Maybe it's post MC stuff?? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had loads of wierd pulling and crampy things going on right up until af. I thought it might be pregbancy symptoms. Now iv had af they have gone which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you just made me lose all hope for pregnancy this month :-( cheersClick to expand...

If it help... I am 6+3 wks pregnant again and still getting shooting pains, almost through my cervix into my 'lady bits' sometimes!! Have done since ovulation!


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler said:


> TF thats awful :( I know they have to save money, but they shouldn't stamp on peoples feelings.

I think because they see it everyday they sometimes forget it's your little one it happened to!


----------



## fletch_W

toothfairy29 said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> yeah i get shooting pains but in my uterus and wondering if im still sore? not sure :S
> 
> That's what I have too!!! And kinda down there :blush:
> 
> Weird! Maybe it's post MC stuff?? xClick to expand...
> 
> I had loads of wierd pulling and crampy things going on right up until af. I thought it might be pregbancy symptoms. Now iv had af they have gone which is strange.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but you just made me lose all hope for pregnancy this month :-( cheersClick to expand...
> 
> If it help... I am 6+3 wks pregnant again and still getting shooting pains, almost through my cervix into my 'lady bits' sometimes!! Have done since ovulation!Click to expand...

Did you get a period after mc? When did you test?


----------



## toothfairy29

Fletch..... no I didn't I miscarried on 28th Feb. Ovulated 20 days after that and got my first positive 9 days after ovulation. If you search back through this post and go to page 18, I was the first BFP!


----------



## toothfairy29

:shrug::shrug: Girls I think I have just done something stupid...... I have been watching some of those exact same dopplers on ebay. I was just outbid on one that went for £33 second hand. In a moment of madness I just ordered a new one from amazon. Oh bugger!!!! I am scared now that I have tempted fate and should have waited??? S**T S**T S**T should I cancel order????


----------



## fletch_W

Okay I feel a little better now. I am waiting til Sunday to test when ill be 10dpo so fx I get a Bfp if not then I guess ill have to wait and see if I get af as I have no idea when she's due. Thanks toothfairy xxx how are you feeling xx


----------



## MightyMom

No!! Listen to fate! It means you are meant to use it and hear baby's HB! (Especially if you had a sudden urge!) I think that means you have instincts about this pregnancy!


----------



## toothfairy29

:hugs: Oh thanks mighty mum. I hope I don't live to regret this but it does feel a bit different this time? I knew something wasn't right last time. We popped into mamas and papas the day before I miscarried last time and I wanted to leave I said to hubby that it didn't feel right, it felt like we were fakes. I really hope I did the right thing. You guys can have first offer on it if fate deals me a blow again!!
:hugs:Fletch.... I feel SICK SICK SICK and absolutely shattered. Trying real hard to see this as good signs as didnt have this with other lost pregnancies. Emotionally I am on a real rollercoaster. Its hard to attach yourself to the pregnancy after losses I think. All the innocence and excitement is lost when you know all too well that the 2 pink lines don't guarantee a little bundle 9 months later. I am sure the other newly pregnant ladies on here will tell you the same. I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Eeek, I just remembered I ovulated from both side this cycle... Wonder what my scan will show :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks. I have fingers and toes crossed  I'm praying your bean sticks and that in 9 months you'll be holding him or her proudly  xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler said:


> Eeek, I just remembered I ovulated from both side this cycle... Wonder what my scan will show :haha:

How on earth do you know that wiggler???


----------



## Wiggler

Severe ov pain on both sides.


----------



## MightyMom

I had pains on both sides but my scan showed a corpus luteum only on the left side. Maybe it is transfer pains?


----------



## Wiggler

I don't know, I only ever get ov pains on one side or the other, not both, hence my assuming that I oved on both sides. 

Whats everyone up to this weekend? x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Counting down the minutes until I possibly might be ovulating haha.
Seriously..... Going to a party tomorrow. Making the most of my alcohol drinking this weekend as giving up come Monday (unless I get af next month).

What r u doing


----------



## Wiggler

Aww sounds like a lovely weekend! 

OH is working tomorrow so I am taking the kids for a walk round the local fields, my son is a bit adverse to veg so hoping teaching him about how it grows will help. 

I think Sunday will be a lazy day, I could so do with a duvet day. Also got to plan the food for madams party, got to make sure there is nothing I can't eat there without it being suspicious :haha:


----------



## toothfairy29

Pregnant ladies..... Do you think we should start a post somewhere else too to keep track of us all, due dates progress etc? Warm up one of the preg forums for when all of us have bfps? Would be good to all stick together through it all?


----------



## Poppy84

Wait for meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MightyMom

I have all the due dates listed on my first post in the December Dragon Babies thread, but it would be great to have it somewhere here too!


----------



## love1623

Toothfairy- I think that's a great idea :) if you start it let me know !


----------



## toothfairy29

Tell you what ladies..... We'll wait for our poppy!!!! I just suggested it cos sometimes I feel a bit funny about posting here now I got my bfp. I don't wanna upset anyone still waiting it feels a bit insensitive but I wanna go through all this with you guys cos we've been through a lot together! Also am loosing track of where we all are! Could do with some kinda list or spreadsheet!!!!!!!! 
We will wait for poppy! Then start a new thread? How about that


----------



## CortneyMarie

Wiggler said:


> Severe ov pain on both sides.

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

MrsMcK04 said:


> Found out today I will miscarry. :cry:
> HCG levels stayed the same from last week at 28 and progesterone dropped to 1.3 (was 24). So this is my 3rd m/c in 3 months. Hopefully, they will finally set me up to do some testing so I can hopefully get some answers after seeing the specialist.

So sorry Mrs.mck. jeepers they better try and figure something out.. :hugs: I wish all the best for u I cant even imagine :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Me I'm Cd 7 waiting to o starting the bd already :haha: don't know if I should be the boy has epiditmis dnt honk I speller it right but swelling in the tube that holds sperm!!what else can go wrong all tests are clear so he has and us scheduled...I'm scared and not hopeful for this month but I gotta try!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> Tell you what ladies..... We'll wait for our poppy!!!! I just suggested it cos sometimes I feel a bit funny about posting here now I got my bfp. I don't wanna upset anyone still waiting it feels a bit insensitive but I wanna go through all this with you guys cos we've been through a lot together! Also am loosing track of where we all are! Could do with some kinda list or spreadsheet!!!!!!!!
> We will wait for poppy! Then start a new thread? How about that

No waiting for Shellie???:cry: lol now I really need to get a :bfp: this month!! lol


----------



## too_scared

me too?? :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha aw sorry shellie.... Of course you too! We need to get a list of who's turn is coming and start ticking you all off! X x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh and you too too scared!!!! X x x x

So that's poppy shellie too scared......?


----------



## Dani Rose

Meeeeee!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Just wait and rename this group in May.... ?? I don't mind sharing with preggos. Gives us hope and I'm happy for you all x


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy
Shellie
Too scared
Dani rose......


----------



## Wiggler

I really hope everyone gets their BFPs and sticky beans soon. You all deserve it so much x x x


----------



## seaweed eater

Leinzlove! :D
(outing myself as a lurker...I started reading b/c I knew a few of you from before...cheering for you all!)


----------



## toothfairy29

This was a good idea I think! I you all add in I'll put together a list tomorrow when on computer instead of phone and we can keep a record of where we all are at!


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy 
Shellie
Too scared
Dani rose
Leinzlove .......... And seaweed eater.... You're in a whole new list of your own now! Chief stalker!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

:rofl: Love it! Hope you all don't mind...I am so excited for the BFPs and know all of you will be holding your rainbow babies soon :flower:


----------



## Wiggler

We don't mind :D

Oooh probably a boy? did you have a gender scan? very exciting! nearly half way! x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Its nice to have others looking out for us! Besides you're further along than us, you can be our guru!


----------



## Wiggler

Ooooh can I be labour guru, I've done it twice before, one good experience on bad experience, I am packed to the hilt with advice :D


----------



## seaweed eater

Thanks Wiggler, at 13 weeks the u/s tech was fairly confident it's a boy...anatomy scan is in 12 days so I'm hoping to have it confirmed then :)

And yes I was going to say...I'm sure there are better gurus in this group...I'm a first timer so I'm as scared and clueless as anyone :p


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh good luck! Little boys are sooooo much fun, and little girls are too, so either way its win-win :D x x


----------



## fletch_W

Put my name down please!


----------



## too_scared

hi seaweed eater! :) how are you doing?


----------



## seaweed eater

Hey lady :flower: I'm great...baby has been making me a bit uncomfortable this week, but I guess it comes with the territory! I'm excited to see you're in your TWW again...sending loads and loads of :dust: your way.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks S. Wow! I missed so much in here. I'm glad I'm on the list! Come on Ladies, lets get those rainbow :bfp:'s! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey put me on ur list too plz.. Il be testing in 5 days and hoping for a BFP so I can join yous....xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww I am a little far behind but hopefully I can be added too? I am CD 17 (if you count 1st day of m/c as CD1) and I'm still waiting to O, but I really do love hearing from you preggo ladies as it makes me feel so inspired for this O and TWW to come!


----------



## Poppy84

Ooooo I'm on a list!!!!

I'm on cd7 today. Started my opk's but of course it was negative. Although the test line is there. It wasn't before af so hopefully that means my body is preparing to ovulate next week.I'll see if it gets darker each day


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> Tell you what ladies..... We'll wait for our poppy!!!! I just suggested it cos sometimes I feel a bit funny about posting here now I got my bfp. I don't wanna upset anyone still waiting it feels a bit insensitive but I wanna go through all this with you guys cos we've been through a lot together! Also am loosing track of where we all are! Could do with some kinda list or spreadsheet!!!!!!!!
> We will wait for poppy! Then start a new thread? How about that

Hehe I'm honoured that u would wait for me. I hope I get my BFP this month!


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy! Yay, I hope O gets here soon! :happydance: This is the month, you get that eggy! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so I had my 6th loss on march 16th and had a d and c the bleeding stopped after 6-7 days then on the 30th I spotted for a day 2 weeks after mc I took a pregnancy test and it was neg I did the same for next 3 days all neg.. Then yesterday I took a test exactly 4 weeks after mc and was faint but positive I repeated the test without drinking or peeing in-between and was negative so I called the EPAC and the said it was possibly a new pregnancy cause if I had had negatives and so on then I re tested this morning and was negative twice :/ I'm really confused and the nurse said that I'd only be about 3 weeks if I was.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses Bumpblue! :hugs: If you'd only be 3 weeks, hang in there. It may just be to soon! I'm hoping you see that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

If it's too soon I don't get how I got one yesterday :/ x


----------



## Leinzlove

Could it have been evap or a more sensitive test? I don't get it either.


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's not evap cause it's pink not grey and it's noticeable without staring hard at it lol and was there after about 2 mins and it's the same brand and sensitivity as last one :/ x


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> Ok so I had my 6th loss on march 16th and had a d and c the bleeding stopped after 6-7 days then on the 30th I spotted for a day 2 weeks after mc I took a pregnancy test and it was neg I did the same for next 3 days all neg.. Then yesterday I took a test exactly 4 weeks after mc and was faint but positive I repeated the test without drinking or peeing in-between and was negative so I called the EPAC and the said it was possibly a new pregnancy cause if I had had negatives and so on then I re tested this morning and was negative twice :/ I'm really confused and the nurse said that I'd only be about 3 weeks if I was.

What test did u use?


----------



## Bumpblues82

I bought a batch of early ones off the Internet they are called one step urine preg test and expire next year and are sposed to 
Ice up 6 days before af


----------



## Bumpblues82

Pick up not ice lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

I used them with last one and it didn't show at all till I was about 4 weeks plus but a tesco one showed it at 3 weeks as I k ew I was but the ones I'm using now didn't show anything


----------



## fletch_W

I use one step for lh and hcg. But didn't get a + on hcg until I was 5 days late for af before my mc. But could have been low hcg to start with. They are sensitive enough to test 5days before apparently. Will find out on Monday. FX!! Bump blues, it could be twins? Lol not to scare you but twins are detected early xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol I got my husband to bring back a first response test and it came up positive straight away still faint but deffo positive


----------



## toothfairy29

Ok ladies so......

Ladies about to get their BFPs are....
Poppy
Shellie
Too scared
Dani rose
Leinzlove:witch: :hugs:
Fletch
Tawn
Cheryl
Cortney marie
MrsMcK (xxxxx)
Baileybubs
my angelavery
nesSAH

Ladies with BFP are.....

Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
Love 1623
Mighty mum
Wiggler
Bumpblues

Anyone else!? Oh seaweed out guru also!


----------



## toothfairy29

Bumpblues82 said:


> Lol I got my husband to bring back a first response test and it came up positive straight away still faint but deffo positive

Oh wow!!! Do I need to change my list already?!


----------



## CortneyMarie

toothfairy29 said:


> Ha ha ha aw sorry shellie.... Of course you too! We need to get a list of who's turn is coming and start ticking you all off! X x x x

I should be on that list tooling!!


----------



## toothfairy29

You are right there Cortney!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Freaking out over here!!! I tested my hcg out... Today 2 faint lines!!!

I dunno if it's left over stuff or the real deal.

I tested because my back kills and I had stomach cramps.... Omg!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani!!!!!!! Wow! Where are you in cycle? I lost count!? Let's see a photo


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm 9dpo according to FF. Link in my chart. I've a pic on my phone how do I upload it? I'm not at home x


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh no! I never figured out how to upload from phone I have always had to email them to myself and do from laptop. That sounds really promising if you're 9dpo!!! How exciting!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see photo!!!!


----------



## love1623

Woohoo Dani. 
Toothfairy - I was wondering about what u ment by the control line on the pregnancy test fading out? How does that happen?


----------



## toothfairy29

Love1623 I always get the terms control line and test line muddled so I'll try explain what I mean and maybe someone will correct me. You know when you first test positive and the positive line is very very faint and you squint to see it, but the other line that says the test has worked is really strong? Well as time goes on I think it goes the exact opposit. The line that is positive goes really dark and takes all the dye a d the other line that says its worked is very very faint as your positive is that strong no dye left! Mine still hasn't got to that so was worrying me?


----------



## Poppy84

Danirose I really hope that's a new pregnancy for u. Fingers crossed!!! Keep testing to make sure the line gets darker. I was still getting positives about 2-3 weeks after miscarriage but they eventually faded so I knew it was left over hcg and not a new pregnancy.


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani did you ever test and get negative after mc? Think bumpblues is in same situation


----------



## Poppy84

Yes good point tooth fairy. If u had a negative before, it's more likely to be a new pregbancy yay


----------



## love1623

Ahh I c toothfairy. Thanks for explaining. I think ur fine no need to worry cause there has got to be a control line no matter what to show test worked correctly  
I just took a frer this morning control line is very light compared to test line. But control is still there I'm 19dpo


----------



## toothfairy29

Today marks furthest I've got with pregnancies this time around. Last mc was 6+4. I'm not worried though as I threw up for the 1st time today!!!!! Obviously lots of hormones with this one.


----------



## toothfairy29

love1623 said:


> Ahh I c toothfairy. Thanks for explaining. I think ur fine no need to worry cause there has got to be a control line no matter what to show test worked correctly
> I just took a frer this morning control line is very light compared to test line. But control is still there I'm 19dpo

Can I see a photo?? Is it more positive than the one I posted here yesterday at 26dpo?


----------



## too_scared

wooooo!!! congratulations Dani!! so fantastic :happydance:

toothfairy, yay for throwing up? haha! so happy for you! i had my hcg tested by bloods when i was pg last time at 8 weeks my numbers were over 41000 and i still had a control line. it was lighter than the test line but it was still very much there. i wish i could help to take the worry away. :hugs:

welcome bumpblues. so sorry about your losses :hugs: i really hope this is a new pregnancy for you.

i am so happy that i made the wait list too :) i am really, really hoping we all get those bfp's this cycle!! tons of sticky :dust: to all of us!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you too scared. We're getting bfps left right and centre today! Where are you in cycle now?


----------



## too_scared

i think i am 3 dpo. i didn't get my cross hairs yet but i think i ov'd on wednesday. i am getting antsy for testing. haha!


----------



## love1623

Ya for MS haha. Mine test looks almost like yours. Ill post a pic when I get home


----------



## love1623

Ment YAY for morning sickness. Wish I had it a lil


----------



## toothfairy29

love1623 said:


> Ment YAY for morning sickness. Wish I had it a lil

Oh give it another week and you will!!!!!!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Wow, exciting morning!! Congrats Bumpblues and Dani! :happydance: Dani based on your chart I think you must be pregnant!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/99dd0f36.jpg all from today


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wow what a busy morning! I hope those are all brand new :bfp:s and not left over hcg, keeping my fx!!!!!!!

maybe in 3 weeks or so I can join you all, but right now I'm waiting for AF to finish :growlmad: I hope she'll be gone by tomorrow! I decided to try those softcups ppl keep talking about on this site for TTC, and since I'm on AF I tested it out, and it fits, and no leaking! I tried them previously and never could figure it out but did this time :happydance: I am definitely going to use them after BDing when I'm fertile to see if it helps! And tonight will be day 3 of soy isoflavones. 2 more to go after this. We shall see if it makes O comes sooner!


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani they all have lines, did you ever get a negative since mc? Have you tried frer?


----------



## toothfairy29

Shellie I used softcups this and last pregnancy with a big blob of pressed in it before I used it!! ;-)


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e0526030.jpg

Bottom test was bfn from start of week top is first one from today


----------



## Dani Rose

Don't want to waste frer til sure its new hcg


----------



## Poppy84

It sounds like a new pregnancy if u have had previous BFN. Yay!

I can't wait to join u. Having my last night of drinking tonight and then we will start to BD throughout the week


----------



## Tawn

WOW, dani how exciting! I have so got my fx'd for you that this is your BFP! I can't believe how many of you are getting them now! :happydance:

Can you ladies by any chance do me a favor and list what day you O'd after 1st day of m/c bleeding? I am CD17 and just wondering how long I can expect to keep waiting to have a go at joining the BFP club!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> Shellie I used softcups this and last pregnancy with a big blob of pressed in it before I used it!! ;-)

Awesome :) I bought some zestica the other day but it's a spray. I'm sure I can spray it in the cup before putting it in. It's supposed to not only be sperm friendly, but actually improve motility :happydance:

YAY Dani!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!! Poppy I think it's time to change the title again!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn said:


> WOW, dani how exciting! I have so got my fx'd for you that this is your BFP! I can't believe how many of you are getting them now! :happydance:
> 
> Can you ladies by any chance do me a favor and list what day you O'd after 1st day of m/c bleeding? I am CD17 and just wondering how long I can expect to keep waiting to have a go at joining the BFP club!!!

CD 25 on FF, but had +opk on CD26 so I'm sure it was CD 26


----------



## CherylC3

Dani tht looks very promising Hun... Tawn hang in there I didn't o till cd34 after my mc instead of my usual cd11 so it can take longer so just keep testing. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Dont change it yet. I'm not getting excited unless they darken tomo/day after


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo u caught me just in time. I was about to change it. Let me know when ur ready for name to be changed x


----------



## toothfairy29

Tawn I was cd19/20 when I ovulated instead of 14-17. I didn't bother with fertility friend or temping this month couldn't face it. Just did opks cheap Internet one step ones. Was sure I wasn't gonna ovulate. Good luck flower and try not to worry I think it's normal for it to be a bit late after mc.
Dani and bumpblues fingers crossed cant wait to see progression x x x


----------



## CortneyMarie

Tawn said:


> WOW, dani how exciting! I have so got my fx'd for you that this is your BFP! I can't believe how many of you are getting them now! :happydance:
> 
> Can you ladies by any chance do me a favor and list what day you O'd after 1st day of m/c bleeding? I am CD17 and just wondering how long I can expect to keep waiting to have a go at joining the BFP club!!!

My mc started march10th got pow opk on march 23 and started af 7th spotted the day before.


----------



## love1623

My miscarriage starred March 2 and I ovulated March 26


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Looking at the calendar and just realized, I'll be expecting my next period on Mother's Day weekend....


----------



## too_scared

what a great time to get that bfp, Shellie!! fx'd for you! 

i am not really sure if i ov'd after my mc. i wasn't really testing. i started opk's but i might have missed it. i got af 28 days after my medically managed mmc. i bled and spotted for most of those 28 days.


----------



## toothfairy29

Shellie I hope that's a good omen, I ovulated on mothers day in the uk. It was lucky for me!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks so much for the O days ladies! How crazy, I made a little list and it goes:
-26
-34
-19/20
-13
-25
Guess I just gotta wait it out, because those days are all over the place! :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

If mine is correct it was cd14


----------



## love1623

heres my progression from 16 dpo - 19 dpo bottom one is 19dpo.....


----------



## Dani Rose

Love great lines! I love bfps.... I'm going crazy over here waiting on tomo to Poas!


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats on the new BFPs!!!

Love, that is brilliant progression, I took my superdrug test this morning and freaked out cos it was fain, then I remembered my period isn't even late yet :haha: I need to calm down, but I am freaking out at everything, I just wanna get past 5+6, when I had the scan last time that showed that my uterus was empty. x x x


----------



## love1623

oh I know what you mean Im a poas addict lol.. just keep checking to make sure they get darker. crazy I know ..ahh...


----------



## Wiggler

I have 4 tests left, one digi and 3 poundland, I am going to use the digi at 4 weeks for peace of mind and the strip tests when I am worrying. My son has a DR appointmen on the 24th so I will ask the doctor to refer me to the MW then. 

I keep rushing to the loo to check for blood. I hope the fear goes away soon :( x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

love1623 said:


> oh I know what you mean Im a poas addict lol.. just keep checking to make sure they get darker. crazy I know ..ahh...

Oh my frer yesterday was nowhere near as dark as your 19dpo and I'm 
28/29dpo now.


----------



## love1623

I thought it was just as dark.. every test is prob a lil different . we will drive ourselves mad haha


----------



## toothfairy29

I think it should be much more positive than yours shouldn't it seeing as I'm 8/9 days further!? I really can't bear all this worry. Like you girls I'm checking every time I go to the toilet and now wanting to test all the time again.


----------



## love1623

dont stress to much hun its not good on your body... pregnancy test only have so much dye so after a certain time they will stop getting ne darker. I know its hard not to worry .. I worry everyday..


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: to everyone x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

I suppose you're right. I just did another frer and it's a tiny but darker than yesterday that I posted. To be honest yesterday's and the one just now were not fmu or smu or held for 3 hours or anything either. Just oh I'll do a test. This is hard girls! I Gould be listening to this morning sickness and agonising nipple pain anyway not wasting more money on tests!!! This one seems very sticky!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yes, we should all stop testing! we are worrying enough and scrutinising tests won't help. This is such a new experience for me, I was always the one who thought "it wont happen to me" and it did, I am so scared. but I think of the difference on how I feel about this pregnancy and the sense of doom I felt about my angel pregnancy, I know this baby will make it. x x x


----------



## love1623

Thats the spirit. I like that lets stay positive :) We all have sticky beans .. and everyone will get a BFP :)


----------



## MightyMom

So much going on! I hope you are seeing new positives!!


----------



## MrsMcK04

Tawn said:


> WOW, dani how exciting! I have so got my fx'd for you that this is your BFP! I can't believe how many of you are getting them now! :happydance:
> 
> Can you ladies by any chance do me a favor and list what day you O'd after 1st day of m/c bleeding? I am CD17 and just wondering how long I can expect to keep waiting to have a go at joining the BFP club!!!

I actually O'd a day earlier than normal after my miscarriage. I usually o'd on CD 17 but this time was CD 16. Hope that helps on your list :)

As far as the BFP list goes....you can take me off and move me to the "waiting to get a BFP" list. I have definently miscarried :cry: This is my third and I am going to see a specialist in 2 weeks. Hope they can figure me out. :)


----------



## seaweed eater

So sorry MrsMcK, I really hope you get some answers from the specialist :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I o'd on CD32! It was a long wait for me!


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry mrsmck hope everything gets sorted. 

Toothfairy you will be fine just try and enjoy u got ur BFP. Easier said than done prob il be so stressed out prob when I get mines. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww MrsMcK....:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss! I am truly hoping that a specialist can help you make sure this is your last :angel: 

And Dani! Have you tested again this morning? So excited to hear if that line has gotten darker! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok so I woke at 5.45 and got a low temp 36.47 then at 8.15 and got 36.74, my normal wake time is 7.15 but dh woke me going to pee.... What temp do I use?? They are a lot diff and it's either a huge dip or stays the Same dep on the one I pick. I haven't poas yet as I went back to sleep. Scared over the low temp too


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm so sorry :( if they won't help you ive gone private to get some. Blood tests. Surely they will though 


MrsMcK04 said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> WOW, dani how exciting! I have so got my fx'd for you that this is your BFP! I can't believe how many of you are getting them now! :happydance:
> 
> Can you ladies by any chance do me a favor and list what day you O'd after 1st day of m/c bleeding? I am CD17 and just wondering how long I can expect to keep waiting to have a go at joining the BFP club!!!
> 
> I actually O'd a day earlier than normal after my miscarriage. I usually o'd on CD 17 but this time was CD 16. Hope that helps on your list :)
> 
> As far as the BFP list goes....you can take me off and move me to the "waiting to get a BFP" list. I have definently miscarried :cry: This is my third and I am going to see a specialist in 2 weeks. Hope they can figure me out. :)Click to expand...


----------



## Poppy84

Oh mrs mck...... So sorry :-(
Lots of hugs!!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Got another positive today although it's so so faint compared to yesterday must have been more concentrated yesterday idk :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Re. Tested this morning and it's positive but alot gainer than yesterday's :/ gonna ring EPAC tomorrow and see if they will get me in earlier than may 10th even if im only 5 weeks when I go least they can confirm it rather than seeing anytime significant and me flapping!!


----------



## Tawn

Aw bumpblues, how far along are you? Might explain the difference between tests if your wee wasn't as concentrated and it is still early on! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

3-4weeks max I mc 4 weeks and 2 ago tho x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Tbh I think it's just concentration levels of hcg as they go up and down at this tine x


----------



## Dani Rose

FX for a darker test bumpblues!

I think early on they can differ a lot. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## fletch_W

I love this thread. Everyone is so positive! 

I'm 9dpo and still neg but convinced ill get a Bfp as I'm having an awful time atm I woke up with a horrendous headache and my areola bits are massive lol. Same signs I got last time. I also keep being really nasty to ppl. Which is not like me at all! 

Mrsmck I'm so sorry! My fingers toes eyes and heart ate crossed that the docs can help! This is a lucky thread remember  

Also I ovulated cd22 xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok. I am still waiting to stop bleeding argh! Day number 23 now, getting more annoyed now than upset. Just want it to stop some can ttc again! But I joined this thread a days ago and it's luck must be rubbing off as it seems to be slowing (fingers crossed!). How long after bleeding stopped of everyone wait to dtd? Xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MrsMcK04 said:


> I actually O'd a day earlier than normal after my miscarriage. I usually o'd on CD 17 but this time was CD 16. Hope that helps on your list :)
> 
> As far as the BFP list goes....you can take me off and move me to the "waiting to get a BFP" list. I have definently miscarried :cry: This is my third and I am going to see a specialist in 2 weeks. Hope they can figure me out. :)

I'm so sorry MrsMcK. I hope they will be able to help you, and that this will be your last angel, and that you and your hubby will get your rainbow baby. :hugs:

baileybubs, it was about a week after I stopped bleeding that we first had sex (18 days after m/c). DB had said he didn't want to touch me for months because he was absolutely terrified of it happening again, and didn't want to put me through that heartbreak again. So I waited for him to make the first move because he was obviously grieving the loss as well. I'm very glad he changed his mind!


----------



## CortneyMarie

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I am still waiting to stop bleeding argh! Day number 23 now, getting more annoyed now than upset. Just want it to stop some can ttc again! But I joined this thread a days ago and it's luck must be rubbing off as it seems to be slowing (fingers crossed!). How long after bleeding stopped of everyone wait to dtd? Xxx

Hope it stops soon..my mc was early at 5 wks I didn't bleed much or for long and we dtd...God come to think of it just 2or 3 days after mc before my doc appointment where he told me to wait 1 wk.

So sorry mrsmck hope you are able to find some peace of mind during this difficult time :hugs:

Afm i'm on Cd 9 and will start the official baby making tomorrow as I usually get + opk on Cd 14. Going to try preseed this time around also I read that a few ladies are trying soft cups id like details ladies.. I had never heard of them but they popped up when I ordered my preseed off of amazon so I ended up ordering the diva cup to try for menstruation but hey if this thing has a double use ill try it.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling hopeful today, touch wood nothing so far today so think I might be done! I'm still going to ask hospital tomorrow for a follow up scan I think as I don't want to risk an infection being caused by residual tissue. Also going to do a hpt in hope of a bfn so then I can get back to focusing a new bfp!! Xxx


----------



## love1623

So sorry MrsMck. You are in my prayers&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mrsmck. Only just logged in. I am sooooo sorry for you. I am really pleased that they are planning to help you though. I hope they find a way to help so that the next is the stickiest ever x x x x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani did you test today?


----------



## seaweed eater

Dani Rose said:


> Ok so I woke at 5.45 and got a low temp 36.47 then at 8.15 and got 36.74, my normal wake time is 7.15 but dh woke me going to pee.... What temp do I use?? They are a lot diff and it's either a huge dip or stays the Same dep on the one I pick. I haven't poas yet as I went back to sleep. Scared over the low temp too

How about using this: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
I would say to use the earlier temp since you got more sleep before that one, but it gives almost exactly the same temp using both (36.64 or 36.63). In any case I wouldn't worry about just one temp :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

so sorry mrs. mck :hugs: i really hope you get some answers soon.

bumpblues, i hope your test gets darker and that it is not leftover.

afm - i got my crosshairs!! :) so excited! so now i am 3 dpo and already symptom spotting. haha!


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I am still waiting to stop bleeding argh! Day number 23 now, getting more annoyed now than upset. Just want it to stop some can ttc again! But I joined this thread a days ago and it's luck must be rubbing off as it seems to be slowing (fingers crossed!). How long after bleeding stopped of everyone wait to dtd? Xxx

Hi Baileybubs! We only waited 3 days after bleeding stopped to dtd. Like Shellie, DH had a rough time getting back in that mode after a very traumatic week of bleeding and talking non-stop about the m/c, so we kind of had a mis-step trying the first time that didn't go well AT ALL and then tried again later and were able to get back on track. Hope your bleeding is coming to an end now! 23 Days! Wowza, I think you are due a break!


----------



## Myangelavery

I Hi everyone. I too have miscarried at 5 weeks March 27th, i just stopped bleeding only a few spots here and there. I had a blood hcg fri but do not know results yet. Hcg was 500 april 3rd last tuesday so hoping its 0. I am not waiting for af have read so many positive stories of pregnant before first af and feel i have been waiting forever for a baby so were just gonna do it!!! I have been bleeding almost 3 weeks now so very anxious!! Good luck and bfps to all!!!


----------



## nesSAH

Just got on the bandwagon! It's been 2 weeks and 5 days since MC.
AF not shown yet- so we are BDing aways :blush:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi angelavery,

I'm in the same position, miscarried the day before you and am still bleeding now, mainly just spotting and I keep thinking its stopped and then it starts again grrrr! Going to do a hpt tomorrow to see if I've got a bfn yet and hope that I won't need a d & c coz I want my bfp soon!!! Xxxx


----------



## love1623

Welcome newbies hope u all get your BFP asap! !!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Welcome to the newbies! Sad that you have to join us, but we're a positive group here, and we're all here to help each other out :) 

AFM I'm still waiting for AF to finish. It was really light yesterday (so light that me and DB DTD ... twice:blush:) and is still light today so I hope it'll be gone tomorrow! I really really really wanna get to the baby-making sex!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha ha shellie!!! Oh the romance!!!!!! 
Hello new ladies!!! I'll add you to the list on page 91 when I get chance to log in on laptop xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

toothfairy29 said:


> Ha ha ha shellie!!! Oh the romance!!!!!!
> Hello new ladies!!! I'll add you to the list on page 91 when I get chance to log in on laptop xxx

Lol yup I'm full of romance lol. 

Today DB asked me to cut his hair sometime this week, because he hates when his hair sticks out the side of his hat, and I asked him if he wants me to cut the top of his hair because he didn't let me last time. He said he's decided he won't cut the top of his hair until I'm pregnant, so if I want him to have short hair I better get on getting pregnant lol. Maybe in his mind it's like in the NHL hockey playoffs how the guys don't shave their beards??? Lol lol my response was I hope it won't stay long for long and that I guess I have to jump him more often lol lol


----------



## too_scared

haha! that's awesome, Shellie! i hope you are cutting his hair in a few weeks!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Ladies! Can't wait to see more :bfp:'s!

AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon. Right when I got all excited about finally getting to proper testing! I'm saddened by a 9 day LP, to short. So, I didn't have a chance after all. Guess my body is still regulating after MC. DH held me and after a good cry, I feel better. So, here I am CD2 of a brand new cycle. May 2013 bring me my rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leinzlove I'm so sorry the witch got u I think il be out too ive got a bad feeling about this cycle at least that's u had af and ur body wil be back to normal now :hugs: I'm going to start testing thurs 10dpo then so time will tell.. I hate waiting if I knew pregnancy wud be so hard I wud of started trying a few yrs ago. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you see that :bfp:, Cheryl! Try to stay positive. I was sure I was out lil Dragon's cycle and I got that :bfp:. I'll be around, lurking and rooting for you all! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Leinz, sorry the witch got you, got all my fingers crossed that you get a May BFP!

Babydust to everyone :dust: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Welcome newbies. Sorry for your losses but glad you found us. I find the ladies here awesome and so supportive! 

I did test but no diff really so about to poas and see. Im thinking it's left overs still?? :(

My fmu is never good and I take meds that make my pee really yellow, the first few pee's are terrible so might be later on before I can tell. Will update but don't get excited lol


----------



## Wiggler

Got my fingers crossed for you hun x x x


----------



## Tawn

Aww Leinzlove so sorry about the witch showing up! At least you got AF pretty easily after your m/c and that hopefully means O is going to be RIGHT ON TRACk this cycle! 

Dani, I am still so excited for you to test again! I really hope that this is new HCG and your rainbow is growing!

AFM, now on CD19 with no signs of O. It doesn't help that we've been under a lot of stress lately as we found out that child protective services had been called on my stepson's mum (we always knew she wasn't a great mum, but never would have thought some of the accusations that we have heard!) so we have moved him in with us full-time which has been very rushed and crazy. But we are happy to have the little monkey as we love him dearly and are glad he is in our safe and happy home now. Hopefully the stress levels will go down a bit now that he is settling in and O can finally kick start!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok I poas I dunno, to me it looks a tiny bit darker but still a squinter to the untrained eye. I did an opk and it's blaring ++++ I have no fertile cm. My chart is crazy as I decided to go ahead with plans yday to drink with friends. I really thought I can't be pg. Still think that. Urgh I'm lost


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn that's so sad to read but I'm sure he's in a great place now. You will be an amazing mother figure for him :)


----------



## Tawn

Uhgg, Dani that must be so frustrating! What kind of test are you using? 

Maybe you can get a doctor appointment to check you blood levels? Because if it is leftover then there might be something left inside after the m/c and you would need to know (to be safe) and if it ISN'T left over and it is new HCG you can make sure that you are doubling properly. 

And thanks for the kind words about the monkey, he is so happy and excited to be with us full time that he really isn't having any trouble (knock wood) with the transition at all yet! It's amazing how resilient kids are, huh?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I'm feeling sad, have to go back for another scan tomorrow and might have to take tablets again or have a d & c :-( feels like this is dragging on forever but at least I will know why I am still bleeding I hope xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Just IC's but they progressed last time so I really think it's just left overs.... I go to Florida this weekend so it is worrying me a little... grrr

That's great news :)


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling sad, have to go back for another scan tomorrow and might have to take tablets again or have a d & c :-( feels like this is dragging on forever but at least I will know why I am still bleeding I hope xxx

Aww baileybubs :hugs: Fingers crossed that your scan goes well for you tomorrow. 

Dani, Florida will be exciting! Maybe you can get a quick appt in with you GP this week so that you can enjoy your sunny holiday without any worry?


----------



## too_scared

leinzlove, sorry af showed up :hugs: 

baileybubs, i really hope you don't have any leftovers. i hope no more medical management or no d & c. :hugs:

dani, i REALLY hope this is a new pg for you. i have my fingers crossed very tightly!

tawn, i am so happy to hear that your stepson is settled in so well. :)


----------



## love1623

Sorry about aunt flow Leinz Love May will be your month :)
Bailey hope everything goes well at your scan!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh Florida dani, whereabouts? I'd love to go on hol now just to get away from doctors and hospitals lol! And sorry about confusion with poas, I just did it myself and it didn't even work doh! I don't know why I am bothering as I know it won't say negative yet, I know my hcg can't be zero yet, but for some reason I just want to see that BFN so I can get on with ttc!! Enjoy Florida  

Sorry about AF leinzlove, got everything crossed for a May BFP for you hun xxx

Tawn, sorry to hear what happened with your step son...I trained as a social worker but just could not work with children's services as its too heartbreaking having to separate families, kids get so upset, but glad he is settling with you well and hope your stress levels go down! Xxxxx

If I am given an option of more misoprostol or d & c tomorrow what are everyone's opinions? My body clearly would need some help if there is still leftover tissue and I'm thinking d & c might be better getting it clear, but would it be worth giving misoprostol one more try?? I don't know what's best!


----------



## fletch_W

i think im out for this month. im either 10 or 11dpo and my symptoms have gone. i only have backache and sore boobs. i just have a feeling af is gonna come any minute. :cry:

*edit* bfn this morning too


----------



## love1623

Fletch- you are not out yet.. I only had backache and sore boobs when I got my BFP at 11dpo!!


----------



## fletch_W

i just dont feel like i did before my mc. ugh this waiting really sucks! i didnt get my bfp til 17dpo so im hoping either af comes on friday or a bfp. if neither i think ill go crazy lol ](*,)


----------



## too_scared

baileybubs, i really and truly hope that you don't need either of those things. i had misoprostol with my mmc in march. i don't think i have ever experienced anything so horrible in my life. i don't know if i would ever do it again. that said i do worry about scarring from a d&c. i guess it all depends on what the dr's suggest and what you think you can handle. i am so sorry you are going through this. after my medical management i thought i was going to need more treatment too but when i had my scan it showed everything was good. i really hope that is the case for you too. 

fletch, 9-10 dpo is still early. backache and sore bbs is a great sign! fx'd for you!


----------



## fletch_W

oh i really hope i get one. i know its only my first month since mc but im just so impatient lol 

thanks girls. ill keep you updated x


----------



## Tawn

Good luck fletch! You aren't out till the witch shows her face :)

Also, this morning I finally got my pregnancy psychic reading that I ordered on a whim a week ago. I used Gail (as she has the highest success rate on BnB for her readings coming true) and she said she sees a May 2012 conception with a healthy baby girl (and then a June 2014 conception for a baby boy). I am hoping it is an April conception and a May BFP, but if I have to wait one month to get a healthy baby girl, I think I can manage! :winkwink:


----------



## seaweed eater

L, I'm really sorry about AF :hugs:

Dani, I wouldn't worry too much about the progression as long as they are still positive and not getting noticeably lighter. My progression this pregnancy was not textbook -- took a while to get much darker and never got a whole lot darker than the control line. I was a bit worried about it, but everything turned out ok. That website about POAS also lists some reasons why how dark the lines are can vary in ways that have little to do with how much of the hormone you have.

I hope it is a new pregnancy for you :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

i just been reading some of your comments so i did a opk just now and its a faint positive. does that mean anything?? lol im a seriously psycho poas-er lol


----------



## too_scared

okp's will pick up hcg as well as lh. :)


----------



## CherylC3

I got a + OPK last time b4 my BFP. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

What have I missed? Havnt been on in a few days!

Im on CD9. Had some ewcm this morn but a negative opk. Really hoping I will ovulate early this month. Waiting for hubby to come home from work so I can jump on him


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hello! I was working the night shift last night at the hospital, so I've been :sleep: and just got up and have a lot of catching up to do so bear with me and this looong post of replies!!!!



too_scared said:


> haha! that's awesome, Shellie! i hope you are cutting his hair in a few weeks!

I really hope so. When I saw that my next period is due Mother's Day weekend I felt both fear and excitement (how awesome would a BFP be then??), so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I get to chop his "Pregnancy Playoff" hair lol



Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I'm out! The :witch: showed her face yesterday afternoon.

So sorry hun! I know I started spotting at 9-10dpo and althought my heavy flow wasn't until 14-15dpo, I just knew I was out early too :nope: Hopefully we'll get our BFPs this cycle!!



Dani Rose said:


> I did test but no diff really so about to poas and see. Im thinking it's left overs still?? :( My fmu is never good and I take meds that make my pee really yellow, the first few pee's are terrible so might be later on before I can tell. Will update but don't get excited lol

Dani I really think this BFP is the real deal, especially because you said your OPK are really strong ++++. I know we always have LH in our system so it's not uncommon to see a line in the test area when we're not ovulation, but I don't think it would be so strong like you describe if it wasn't for a good reason!!!!



Tawn said:


> But we are happy to have the little monkey as we love him dearly and are glad he is in our safe and happy home now. Hopefully the stress levels will go down a bit now that he is settling in and O can finally kick start!

I'm glad your little monkey is in a safe place with you and your hubby :) hopefully once the stress settles your body will be all cleared to O!!



baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm feeling sad, have to go back for another scan tomorrow and might have to take tablets again or have a d & c :-( feels like this is dragging on forever but at least I will know why I am still bleeding I hope xxx

I hope they can help you get past this bleeding. I found the healing process for me was very hard to even start while I was still bleeding, and once the bleeding was finally gone I was able to slowly start to heal. It will take time though, I still find myself running to the bathroom in tears some days. I did last night while I was at work, thinking that I should have been nearly 14 weeks along now:cry:



fletch_W said:


> oh i really hope i get one. i know its only my first month since mc but im just so impatient lol

I completely understand how you feel! But it's not too late for a BFP! The cycle I conceived my angel:angel:, I got a BFN on 11dpo, and I was convinced I was out, because I really didn't feel much of anything, just wishful thinking (and we only DTD once that whole month!), and even though I KNEW it was early (heck, I make a living off of medical testing, I should know better!) I was convinced it HAD to be positive already if I was pregnant. But I decided to retest on 14dpo because I didn't get AF and had noticed my boobs had a new stretch mark and I hadn't gained any weight. And I was shocked when it came up BFP!!



Poppy84 said:


> What have I missed? Havnt been on in a few days! Im on CD9. Had some ewcm this morn but a negative opk. Really hoping I will ovulate early this month. Waiting for hubby to come home from work so I can jump on him

Hi Poppy! I hope you O early too. You deserve it! I'm 3 days behind you, CD6, and I think AF is officially DONE!!!:happydance: My man won't be home for another 2 hours and a bit:( I'm sure it's still too early for me and baby-making sex, but hey, practice makes perfect :sex: lol!!!


:dust: baby dust for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

Shellie, a bfp on mother's day would be perfect! it will happen!


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie u never know. U might o early too so better to get a few swimmers in your system to make sure. I'm going to try and do it every day this week if pos just to make sure I don't miss it. I don't think hubby will complain.

Danirose I think it must be a new BFP because u said u had a previous negative!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh girls. I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow. I feel so weird about it. Not excited or enthusiastic at all. To be honest I don't really feel like going at all. Also have my private scan on saturday. Have SUCH mixed feelings about this too.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so I rang EPAC today and they got me in for a blood test which came back negative :( but how did I get my pos hpt! Even more confused now lol


----------



## fletch_W

So is my very faint + opk something to go by or should I test again in a few days? Iv run out of hcg and opk which I'm glad about cos I do my own head in lol might order some on Friday and test Monday.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> So is my very faint + opk something to go by or should I test again in a few days? Iv run out of hcg and opk which I'm glad about cos I do my own head in lol might order some on Friday and test Monday.

Well you can get a faint test line on an OPK at anytime of the month (not including when ur ovulating where it would be darker then control) so I wouldn't go by that unless it becomes darker then the control line. I say give it a couple of days and test with a HPT :) Fx it'll be BFP!




AFM, I put on something sexy and I was all ready for DB to come home and have some fun.... but DB saw me and was like "You're killing me right now, you look soooo sexy right now but I'm soooo tired and really hot and sweaty" ... opps!  It's really hot out today, and he works in a warehouse, so its very physical ... hopefully in a couple of hours he'll be up for it! LOL that pun was not intended lol but I'm leaving it anyway lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

Still hoping that's a new bfp dani fx.

Sorry to hear about af leinslove but at least its a fresh new cycle :hugs:

Fletch. I would say a faint opk is the same as a beg hot I think the opk would be positive meaning test line as dark as control line? I dnt know for sure but good luck.

Shelly hope u can get that boy bumping soon.

Arm its cd 10 just :sex: with preseed and tried my diva cup. It went in so easy I was surprised lets hope it actually helps!! How long should I leave it in I was thinking morning??


----------



## CortneyMarie

Bumpblues82 said:


> Ok so I rang EPAC today and they got me in for a blood test which came back negative :( but how did I get my pos hpt! Even more confused now lol

Awe boo that's gotta be confusing...id test in a couple days? Good luck!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CortneyMarie said:


> Shelly hope u can get that boy bumping soon.
> 
> Arm its cd 10 just :sex: with preseed and tried my diva cup. It went in so easy I was surprised lets hope it actually helps!! How long should I leave it in I was thinking morning??

Yup I got him bumping:blush: It's the first time I used softcups and before putting it in I sprayed it with Zestica fertility lubricant. I'm going to take it out in the morning since u can keep it in for 12 hours. It's probably too early to do anything since I'm only on CD6 but I'm sure it won't hurt!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, do your cycles return to normal after first AF?


----------



## toothfairy29

They did after my first one but I was only 5 wks


----------



## Leinzlove

As in after first AF? or Cycle before first AF?


----------



## toothfairy29

Sorry that didn't make much sense!! I meant my periods went back to normal after the 1st af after my first mc but that mc was only 5 wks. Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Great to hear! I'm starting to over react about short LP.


----------



## Tawn

Good luck today Toothfairy! :hugs: What time is your midwife appt?


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Shelly hope u can get that boy bumping soon.
> 
> Arm its cd 10 just :sex: with preseed and tried my diva cup. It went in so easy I was surprised lets hope it actually helps!! How long should I leave it in I was thinking morning??
> 
> Yup I got him bumping:blush: It's the first time I used softcups and before putting it in I sprayed it with Zestica fertility lubricant. I'm going to take it out in the morning since u can keep it in for 12 hours. It's probably too early to do anything since I'm only on CD6 but I'm sure it won't hurt!!Click to expand...

Your right it def cant hurt. I did the morning take out now remember I'm a first time User but that was like giving birth taking it out. Glad I only have to do that a few timesa a month well hopefully not at all soon!! Leinslove my cycle was stayed normal after mc but I was only 5 wks so I'm sure that helped. I wouldn't freak out there are vitamins to take if ur that worried tho I think b6 or the whole compplex??


----------



## baileybubs

Well i was right, there's still tissue in at the neck of my womb :-( and the reason it ain't shifting is because my cervix has closed (clearly my body is as impatient as me and wants to get on with making a new baby!!) so now I have to have misoprostol again. A d & c would just remove all the perfectly healthy lining as the rest of my uterus looks great apparently. FX'd it works! The doc says it should pass easy a it's at the cervix itself.

I was wondering though, I have slight twinge stitch like pain on my right side above my hip. Is this ovulation pain? Is it even possible for me to O when I'm still bleeding, it was possible for my cervix to close so maybe I am....I hope not as I won't catch my egg :cry:


----------



## too_scared

oh baileybubs! :hugs: so sorry you have to do this again. :( i hope this last dose does it quickly and you can move on.


----------



## Dani Rose

I will go read back. Today's hpt???

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/0d7e379f.jpg


----------



## fletch_W

Dani I see it!! Def a new pregnancy! Yay! Xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yes Dani! That definitely looks new. Have you tried a FRER yet? Am sure it would be visible with the IC so definite?
Well ladies, booking appt with midwife for me today. Not much happened really. Confirmed due 4th dec. Said sickness is a good sign but to see GP if gets worse (sick 3x today so far). She also said I'll arrange you an early scan as you have had previous MCs. One quick phone call and I have my NHS scan tomorrow morning at 9am!!! I am totally and absolutely terrified. I am a little shocked really. HELP???!!!!!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I am away to get some now, tested again, bfn. Wasnt a held pee but im so confused! Clinging to hope but also think it could be leftover stuff?? I am going crazy lol


----------



## love1623

yay Dani :) Id back it up with a frer as well... 
Toothfairy- you will be fine.. once you see that lil bean ur heart will be at peace. praying for you :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Dani I really hope it gives you a nice clear line. Then an even darker one tomorrow!!

Love 1623 I hope you are right!! I'll hopefully have to learn how to upload a scan photo for you all tomorrow. I don't know how I'm going to be able to even look at the screen to be honest. Have you any checks or anything booked yet?

Oh look......just noticed I got a blueberry today!! I never had blueberry before!!


----------



## Tawn

Dani, I have my fx'd for you that the FRER clears things up for you a bit!

Toothfairy, glad the midwife appt went well. I am so happy you get to see your lil' BLUEBERRY tomorrow! Can't wait to see the scan, and I hope you see that little heartbeat flickering away and feel a bit more at peace! :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CortneyMarie, when I took out the softcup this morning it was fairly easy, just have to remember to bear down like your having a BM for it to come out easier. I don't know if you'd have to do the same with the diva cup since they are different designs and the diva cup from what I've read sits low in the vagina where the softcup is right at the cervix. TMI ---> It still had a fair bit of fluid in it when I took it out. I'm guessing since it's before my fertile phase (probably wont be fertile for at least a few more days if not longer), so my cervix is probably closed, so not as much went up as probably would have had it been open! But again I also don't know how much was there to begin with, so I'm just guessing:wacko:

Baileybubs sorry you have to go through it again:hugs: hopefully this will finally get the bleeding to stop, so you can begin your journey of TTC again

Leinzlove, I wouldn't worry too much about a short LP just yet. First cycles post m/c aren't the best to judge future cycles. If you had a normal LP before, chances are you will have a normal one again, even if it takes a couple of cycles. Easier said then done since I too am worried about it because I was spotting for the majority of my LP. I'm taking a B complex which should hopefully help if it is a problem, and once I ovulate I'm going to add extra B6 just in case. As far as I know it shouldn't cause any harm even if its not needed.

Dani :hugs: I see a line in the picture! It may not be showing up all the time because your still only 12DPO. You should probably give yourself a testing break for a day or two, but if you're going to still test make sure you hold your pee for a few hours and no liquids. Hopefully then it will come up better! 

Toothfairy, hopefully your tummy will calm down for the rest of the day. I understand you're scared of the scan tomorrow. Having gone through what we've all gone through, it would be hard not to worry! Just try and focus on the thought that tomorrow you get to see the little one that is growing inside of you, causing all that morning sickness!

:dust:


----------



## baileybubs

FX'd Dani, I really hope you get a clear answer soon!!

And I hope it all goes ok with the scan tooth fairy, I'm sure it will be just fine and you will see that gorgeous little bean's hb. I know its hard to switch off and I know I would be a nervous wreck but maybe try taking your mind off it for the evening, go visit someone or plan an event (my wedding seems to be coming along well recently as I've done soooo much on it to take my mind off things!) xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Just had to jump on here real quick to say I finally have some EWCM today! I am CD20 post-m/c and I haven't had a +OPK yet or a sharp O pain like I did my last cycle before BFP (just weird twinges all over down there). Hopefully this means O is right around the corner! Fx'd! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

yay for ewcm!!! fx'd for a +ve opk very soon!


----------



## love1623

Yes Toothfairy I actually have my first ultrasound April 30th .. Ill be exactly 7 weeks..Im counting down the days but Im also very anxious/nervous like you ahhh....
Yay Tawn get to BDing :)


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/aprilbfp.jpg

Frer and im spotting pink and cramping, added it to my chart... time will tell


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn I hope this is O!!!!! cheering you on!! :)


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Dani! And that FRER looks good! Hope you are having IB and this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Dani Rose

FX!! Due 27th December if so!! OMG!


----------



## Tawn

WHOO HOO xmas baby! Are you planning on taking your hpts on holiday? :winkwink: I don't think I would be able to resist!


----------



## toothfairy29

Tawn I took mine to Dublin, thats where I got my BFP!

Dani, thats a def pos in the FRER!!! Hope the spotting is IB x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Dani, that FRER looks briliant!! x x x


----------



## fletch_W

That's me out :-( :witch: Is here. Oh well. To eBay it is for more opk's! This is a lucky thread after all and I WILL get my rainbow Bfp next month.


----------



## toothfairy29

Fletch if you pm me your address I'll send you the ones I have left. About 20+ one step. Even if this one doesn't out I'm not trying again. Sorry for af but glad you're onto a fresh cycle x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh but what if it's left over hcg?? I am going crazy here!! My IC's arent really darkening, OMG help!

I prob won't take any, depends how things go this week...

Fletch sorry she arrived :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> That's me out :-( :witch: Is here. Oh well. To eBay it is for more opk's! This is a lucky thread after all and I WILL get my rainbow Bfp next month.

That's the spirit! We're all getting our https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_1_10v.gif :bfp: this cycle :happydance:


----------



## love1623

Dani I would call the doctor and have them get you in asap. If its a new pregnanacy that be great. if you worried bout it being old hcg you should prob get that checked asap. cause it could still be tissue in your uterus which could cause infection. so I would def call doctor. plus it would give you peace of mind...


----------



## Dani Rose

I did call they won't see me. Useless x


----------



## fletch_W

All you ladies are so great. Hubby is away fishing right now so I'm glad I can be alone with this period. Especially if its gonna be heavy and painful.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

My boobs are feeling kinda sore today ... could that mean I'm getting ready to O so soon?? I don't normally get sore boobs this soon before O (if I do it's usually the day of, or the day before) Maybe its a side effect of the soy I've been taking? I don't have any ferning type patterns on my ovulation microscope, and I don't have any fertile CM yet, just creamy, so I'm thinking that it has to be from that. Right? :wacko:


----------



## Poppy84

Fletch- sorry about af! Ur next cycle will be a lucky one.

Shellie- not long until we will be o'ing!

Dani rose- it really sounds like a new pregnancy! How exciting. Do u want me to change name of thread yet?

Tooth fairy- good luck at scan. Can't wait to see a picture!

Tawn- my cm is changing too! Really feel like I might O in the next few days. Just waiting for pisitive opk now.


----------



## Dani Rose

If my Frer is darker tomo you can, I am still concerned it's not new or going to stick... The ICs aren't progressing as quick as last time and im crampy :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really can't see a line dani. I agree with phoning your doctors and getting a blood test to see if it is leftover HCG. 

BFN for me again :hissy: 51 days post MC and still nothing. Negative OPKs too. Trip back to the doctors after holiday me thinks! Anyone else have a cycle as long as this post MC? X


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks poppy!

Does anyone know how to upload a scan photo by the way??? Do you have to take a photo of the scan photo and upload in the usual way?? I suppose thats all I can do as I don't know how to work the scanner at home!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah you just do that tooth fairy! :thumbup: x


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you!! I am really worried. I almost don't want to go :-(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: try and think positively hun. Can't wait to see a picture of your little beany in there! :D x


----------



## Tawn

Poppy & Shellie- Glad to hear you are gearing up O too! (well, at least I HOPE I am lol) I was so far behind everyone last month since I m/c about 3 weeks after you all so it will be nice to have some of you ladies to go through this with! 

Toothfairy, just try to think happy thoughts and imagine how much better you will feel when you see that flutter on the screen. I can't wait to see your healthy bean!

Fletch, sorry about the witch! Hopefully that just means May is THE month for all of us ladies that are left! :hugs:

Missmummymoo- I haven't gotten as far past m/c as you so I can help but I just wanted to give :hugs: for the frustrating waiting for your BFP or AF (hopefully BFP!) Do you know if you O'd?


----------



## fletch_W

I have high hopes for us all tawn! We will all be talking about new babies next year!! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck at the scan!!! :) Exciting! x


----------



## Poppy84

Hubby too tired to bd tonight! Hope it doesn't ruin our chances. Told him we HAVE to do it tomorrow. Oh the romance!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Hubby too tired to bd tonight! Hope it doesn't ruin our chances. Told him we HAVE to do it tomorrow. Oh the romance!

DB would never BD if I said that. He doesn't want to know anything about my cycle (other then when I'm on AF so he knows not to go down on me lol.) He says its too stressful and can't perform & doesn't want our sex life to turn into work. But then he goes and says he's not cutting his hair until I'm pregnant! lol Men! They put all the TTC stress on us! lol :dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Hi
> 
> I found out I had a missed miscarriage on 1st march. I was 10 weeks but baby didnt make it past 8-9. I had a medicated mc on 2nd march and stopped bleeding around the 8th march. I cried every day until I stopped bleeding.
> 
> I know it's soon but I just want to be pregnant again. We have been trying every other day since bleeding stopped. I just don't want to risk missing the egg. The doc said we could start trying as soon as we are ready but to wait for one AF for dating reasons. I don't want to wait that long.
> 
> Is anyone else doing the same? I would live to have someone to talk to.

First of all i'm so sorry you went through that. It's horrible. I don't know how others will respond but my doctor told me to wait to try again until AFTER i had 2 full periods. Probably because i had a D&C. My missed misscarriage was discovered on Nov. 21 when we went to hear the heartbeat and there was none. Doc said we lost it shortly after our 6 week, 3 days appointment. Very sad. I walked around thinking i was pregnant for almost a month, still had symptoms because my placenta continued to grow. I cried for awhile after that happened. I'm so sorry for your loss as well. I hope it happens again for you soon! I'll be praying for you. Keep me posted! We are currently trying again, Cycle #3 of trying. I'm hoping for a Mother's Day miracle...:bfp:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey just to update still getting neg hpts :/ I'm con fussed to why they aren't concerned that I was getting a pos hpt tho :/ I mean I used two diff brands so obv there's summit going on or I wouldn't have got a line one them :/


----------



## fletch_W

Praying for your Bfp babyism!! 

Bumpblues praying your most let's you know what's going on soon! Can't be easy not knowing. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Body not most**


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby too tired to bd tonight! Hope it doesn't ruin our chances. Told him we HAVE to do it tomorrow. Oh the romance!
> 
> DB would never BD if I said that. He doesn't want to know anything about my cycle (other then when I'm on AF so he knows not to go down on me lol.) He says its too stressful and can't perform & doesn't want our sex life to turn into work. But then he goes and says he's not cutting his hair until I'm pregnant! lol Men! They put all the TTC stress on us! lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Same here about the cup..I am only on cd11 today but I figured id give it some test runs...taking tonight off then getting it on for the next 5 days straight burgh sounds like work to me thank God the boy is always up for the challenge!!!!! Also there was still a fair amount in my cup too and yes I heard the diva cups do sit lower but I got it for af not ttc but figured id give it a go so we'll see :shrug:


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I found out I had a missed miscarriage on 1st march. I was 10 weeks but baby didnt make it past 8-9. I had a medicated mc on 2nd march and stopped bleeding around the 8th march. I cried every day until I stopped bleeding.
> 
> I know it's soon but I just want to be pregnant again. We have been trying every other day since bleeding stopped. I just don't want to risk missing the egg. The doc said we could start trying as soon as we are ready but to wait for one AF for dating reasons. I don't want to wait that long.
> 
> Is anyone else doing the same? I would live to have someone to talk to.
> 
> First of all i'm so sorry you went through that. It's horrible. I don't know how others will respond but my doctor told me to wait to try again until AFTER i had 2 full periods. Probably because i had a D&C. My missed misscarriage was discovered on Nov. 21 when we went to hear the heartbeat and there was none. Doc said we lost it shortly after our 6 week, 3 days appointment. Very sad. I walked around thinking i was pregnant for almost a month, still had symptoms because my placenta continued to grow. I cried for awhile after that happened. I'm so sorry for your loss as well. I hope it happens again for you soon! I'll be praying for you. Keep me posted! We are currently trying again, Cycle #3 of trying. I'm hoping for a Mother's Day miracle...:bfp:Click to expand...

Hi
I'm so sorry for your loss too. I hope u get that BFP for mothers day. I'm actually on cycle 1 now as iv had an af. I'm on cd 11 now.

I had more ewcm this morning everyone. Definetely think o is around the corner. Although still negative opk


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh my god. Only an hour and ten mins to go. Have got butterflies, been awake all night thinking about today!


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck today TF!!

Poppy - Start pouncing your OH!!

I' not booked in with the MW yet, it near impossible to get appointments with my DR now so going to hijack the end of my sons appointment next week to get a referral. :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

I'm in so much pain!! Is this meant to be so painful. Didn't sleep a wink last night. I'm also passing small clots and tissue. It can't be left overs cos my uterus was empty on the scan. Am I having another mc??!! :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I think it must be left overs I had tht about 5 days after my follow up scan and at my scan they said everything was away so just take some pain killers.. But if it gets worse call ur dr..xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Scan showed, one perfect little bean measuring between 6 + 7 wks with heartbeat clearly flickering!!!


----------



## Tawn

toothfairy29 said:


> Scan showed, one perfect little bean measuring between 6 + 7 wks with heartbeat clearly flickering!!!

AMAZING news Toothfairy! :happydance: I am so happy for you! Do we get to see the can picture of your gorgeous little bean? Congrats!


----------



## Dani Rose

AWwww yay toothfairy that's amazing news!! Made my day!!

Well Frer was lighter, IC negative. And ive light flow so I am guessing AF.....

My temp dived so would make sense!!

Atleast I have answers before our trip this weekend and can TTC a Florida baby :) Using Soy this cycle again as it worked last time! GL ladies!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Awesome tf I hope that put your mind at ease a bit!!

Sorry dank maybe a chemical?? Glad u are feeling secure tho and can enjoy Florida to the fullest!!!

Poppy we are in his together I'm cd 12 today but no ewcm I'm jealous boo..mine is still watery expecting a pos opk on fri cd 14 so hopefully I produce some gd mucus by then if not I'm using preseed this month. I hope this is our month!


----------



## Dani Rose

I have no idea to be honest, just treating it as AF and crossing everything for next month! :)


----------



## too_scared

yay!! awesome news toothfairy!! so happy for you :happydance:

sorry af is here dani. :hugs: but, you have a fantastic attitude and i am positive you will make a florida baby!! 

sorry you are in so much pain fletch :hugs: i had clots with my first af after my mc too. i had a scan that confirmed everything was passed too. i also had pretty bad cramps the first day too. the 2nd day was super heavy but pain free. i hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## love1623

Ya toothfairy :) Congrats..
Dani.. praying for your may bfp :)


----------



## fletch_W

I'm still passing clots and tissue but the blood is getting lighter in colour and my cramps have gone so hopefully it was just my body sorting itself out. 

Toothfairy I almost squealed at work when I read that you saw your little bean!! So excited for you!! 

Dani we will get our bfps in may  

I just calculated that I'm due to ovulate on our 2 year wedding anniversary! Eeekkk!! We conceived on Valentines the first time so hopefully we will conceive this time on a special date


----------



## Wiggler

Got my FX for you Fletch x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes Fletch we will :)

Thanks girls xx


----------



## CherylC3

Tooth fairy tht is brilliant news...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi Ladies may I join you? 

I m/c on Friday 13th, bled from the 12th - 16th. M/C naturally, had my HCG readings:

Friday 13th - 641
Sunday 15th - 114
Tuesday 17th - 40

Have to go back on Tuesday 24th for my last one hopefully!! No idea when i will be OV and im not going to buy any tests or i wont be doing any temp readings, i didnt use any last time and it took us 4 months of 'trying' didnt really try tho it was more fun than anything, although this time it DEF will be trying! I dont know whether OH is going to love it or hate it being pounced on every evening! I just want to get pregnant sooooooooooooooooo badly :-( little things are starting to get to me, today for instance i just started thinking about how a week ago to this day we were happy and looking forward to the next 8 months then the next day it was cruelly snatched away from us :-( i need something to focus on :-( xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

YAY *Toothfairy* :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Dani*, sorry that it turned out to be AF! I have read it is possible to ovulate and get AF before hcg drops to zero, so that's probably what happened to you. Your body wanted to TTC just as much as you that it got ahead of itself! No worries though, you will get your BFP soon!

*Fletch*, I also had more clots then normal with this first AF, and it was heavier too. I don't think it was left over tissue, I had an u/s a week after m/c and it was empty, but lining was thickened and still bleeding a bit. I think our bodies built an extra thick lining after the m/c to compensate for the loss I guess.

*AFM*, I screwed up with the soy isoflavenes because I had no idea until yesterday that you're not supposed to take soy and vitex together! But I decided to do one extra day of soy, and skip vitex for the rest of the month, as I read somewhere that as long as you don't take the last soy with vitex it should be ok. I hope I didn't mess anything up for this cycle by doing that. Keeping my FX that it'll work out! My boobs are still sore today. Also got some partial ferning on the microscope today! Now I don't know how soon before O I get partial ferning because this is the first month I'm doing them for real (last month was just a couple of random days on a microscope at work, not with an ovulation mic) I have read you can detect ferning up to 6 days before O. I think I might start doing OPKs soon, but I only have 4 so I think I'll stop by the dollar store and pick up some more! And my cervix's texture is medium and is medium high as I'm just able to reach it. Cm is still only creamy, though I was convinced for a moment last night I saw EWCM, but it's just creamy today so it probably wasn't really EWCM, maybe just some semen from BDing the night before? So far so good! Hoping everything lines up this cycle!!


----------



## too_scared

of course you can join. i am so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

you will find wonderful, caring women here who are very supportive.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> O happens 2-4 weeks after MC. Unfortunatley, that was a question I was often asked. But, I haven't told anyone we are trying, either. And really its not a decison for them. Just for you and DH. On positive note I have a friend that MC, O'd 2 weeks later, and is 10 weeks pg with strong HB.
> 
> It's hard not thinking about how pregnant I should be. I also experienced a MMC. I went in at 8w2d and saw a baby, small sac and no HB. Was measuring 6w4d. Dr. said my dates were off. But, I knew they weren't. I had been ttc for 5 months. I then had blood drawn every 2 days with low HCG, but they continued to rise. Right up until March 6, when I MC naturally.
> 
> I didn't want to try again until March 8. DD just had major surgery and I asked DH when he was ready to try again. He said "When you are." I thought about what a fighter DD was and knew I had no choice but to get up and fight for what I want. So, we decided as soon as my body is ready, we are. We can't replace the baby we've lost. But, we still want our baby. So, I totally understand.
> 
> No one should ever have to go through MC. It is hard having all those dreams and such joy one day. Then for it to be taken away the next.


Wow, our stories seem so similar. I also experienced a MMC. Had 1st US at 6 weeks, 4 days and couldn't hear HB but she pointed out so could see it and went to hear HB at 10 wks, 3 days and it was gone. they said the loss measured around 7 weeks or a little before, shortly after our first U/S. So i walked around for a month thinking i was still pregnant and still feeling pregnant, happy as could be, only to have it ripped away from me just like that. Worst feeling in the world. No HB Nov. 21, D&C the 23rd and didn't get to start trying again until end of February. It seems like it's been such a long road and have had :bfn: past 2 months so hoping for a Mother's Day :bfp:! Your DH sounds as amazing as mine is. Such troopers they can be! Can't wait to continue following your threads. Good luck to you.


----------



## fletch_W

cath: oh hunny. you came to the right place! i ovulated 22 days after but id say sex every other day is good? others may say different but my hubby isnt up for 'trying' he says it makes it like a chore lol!!

were all here to support you and share our experiences with you and others. im sure if you need any questions answering we will all be happy to help the best we can  just remember you arent alone and you will get your rainbow baby soon xxxx :happydance:
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> cath: oh hunny. you came to the right place! i ovulated 22 days after but id say sex every other day is good? others may say different but my hubby isnt up for 'trying' he says it makes it like a chore lol!!
> 
> were all here to support you and share our experiences with you and others. im sure if you need any questions answering we will all be happy to help the best we can  just remember you arent alone and you will get your rainbow baby soon xxxx :happydance:
> :hugs: and :dust:

Thank you hun, Such a horrible experiance that we have all been through, some more than others :cry: 

Well before we were :sex: about 6 - 10 a month haha i need my 8 hours sleep and he knows not to wake me up!! He doesnt mind if we get pregnant now or in a couple of months time but i want it to happen RIGHT NOW so thats why iv told him we will do it every other day, sperm lives for 48 hours (i think!>) so even if i am ovulating it still has a chance to get there, when my AF eventually arrives i can start tracking it with my app on my phone but until then i just have to trust his little swimmers do a splendid job! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm currently on CD#5 and i believe i just ended my period this morning/last night. When should i start testing for OV? i bought some bulk ones on ebay so i have plenty to use up. I'm thinkingi will start testing the 25th. thoughts? according to my phone app and my fertility calendar chart, i will ovulate on or around the 29th. my best fertile days are 24th through 29th. i'm on a 31-day cycle. I just don't want to miss the mark this time. I love having this site as an outlet for all my crazy thoughts. i think my friends and family are getting tired of hearing it and are worrying about me but i can't stop these thoughts. They are constant!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies thank you!!! Will read through properly when I get home tonight and upload my little photo!!!! I went straight to work after scan. I just had first glimmer of excitement after having mixed feelings since bfp x x x love to all x x x


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> cath: oh hunny. you came to the right place! i ovulated 22 days after but id say sex every other day is good? others may say different but my hubby isnt up for 'trying' he says it makes it like a chore lol!!
> 
> were all here to support you and share our experiences with you and others. im sure if you need any questions answering we will all be happy to help the best we can  just remember you arent alone and you will get your rainbow baby soon xxxx :happydance:
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Thank you hun, Such a horrible experiance that we have all been through, some more than others :cry:
> 
> Well before we were :sex: about 6 - 10 a month haha i need my 8 hours sleep and he knows not to wake me up!! He doesnt mind if we get pregnant now or in a couple of months time but i want it to happen RIGHT NOW so thats why iv told him we will do it every other day, sperm lives for 48 hours (i think!>) so even if i am ovulating it still has a chance to get there, when my AF eventually arrives i can start tracking it with my app on my phone but until then i just have to trust his little swimmers do a splendid job! xxxClick to expand...

it took us 2 years so im praying we fall pregnant in the next few months too. are you waiting for af or trying straight away? i think the first three months we are at our most fertile. so get :sex: girl! haha.

you can buy little ovulation strips on ebay or amazing for like £4 for 30 or so they are super! they helped us first time round and wished id used them when we started trying! 

i think every other day is great to catch ovulation but i canthelp but poas lol.

fingers crossed!!


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom said:


> i'm currently on CD#5 and i believe i just ended my period this morning/last night. When should i start testing for OV? i bought some bulk ones on ebay so i have plenty to use up. I'm thinkingi will start testing the 25th. thoughts? according to my phone app and my fertility calendar chart, i will ovulate on or around the 29th. my best fertile days are 24th through 29th. i'm on a 31-day cycle. I just don't want to miss the mark this time. I love having this site as an outlet for all my crazy thoughts. i think my friends and family are getting tired of hearing it and are worrying about me but i can't stop these thoughts. They are constant!

i was talking to my mum earlier and i could feel her getting really sick of me so i told her i have this forum for when they dont want to hear anymore haha. 

start testing now! you never know you may ov early! fx!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay! So happy for you tooth fairy!! It's so exciting!

Cath - welcome, everyone here is lovely!! And I am so sorry for your loss. I know people say it gets better with time and that can be infuriating but I can say I had my MMC diagnosed March 21st and I can see how I have progressed in my grieving since, I do feel slightly better than I did. And focusing on ttc is a great way to feel positive for me anyway! 

Dani - sorry it's AF, I have also just been told I have to wait until after AF now anyway as I took the misoprostol again, so theres a few of us all going for May BFPs now! Or at least I will if I ever stop mc so AF can arrive!

Fletch - thanks for the tip on those ovulation strips on eBay! I didn't use them last time as I got pg straight away when I decided to try but think after all this I will be very focused on when I O and when me and oh can dtd!! 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

no worries!


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> cath: oh hunny. you came to the right place! i ovulated 22 days after but id say sex every other day is good? others may say different but my hubby isnt up for 'trying' he says it makes it like a chore lol!!
> 
> were all here to support you and share our experiences with you and others. im sure if you need any questions answering we will all be happy to help the best we can  just remember you arent alone and you will get your rainbow baby soon xxxx :happydance:
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Thank you hun, Such a horrible experiance that we have all been through, some more than others :cry:
> 
> Well before we were :sex: about 6 - 10 a month haha i need my 8 hours sleep and he knows not to wake me up!! He doesnt mind if we get pregnant now or in a couple of months time but i want it to happen RIGHT NOW so thats why iv told him we will do it every other day, sperm lives for 48 hours (i think!>) so even if i am ovulating it still has a chance to get there, when my AF eventually arrives i can start tracking it with my app on my phone but until then i just have to trust his little swimmers do a splendid job! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it took us 2 years so im praying we fall pregnant in the next few months too. are you waiting for af or trying straight away? i think the first three months we are at our most fertile. so get :sex: girl! haha.
> 
> you can buy little ovulation strips on ebay or amazing for like £4 for 30 or so they are super! they helped us first time round and wished id used them when we started trying!
> 
> i think every other day is great to catch ovulation but i canthelp but poas lol.
> 
> fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Oohhhh i may have to look at them? have the got the same but in pregnancy ones? just basically a strip. i think the OV ones are green the pregnancy ones are blue?? i didnt get on with the pregnancy ones, i used loads of them 1 day before i used the CB digi one and used that and it said i was 2-3 and the 'super sensitive ones' couldnt even pick up i was pregnant but if you get on with the OV ones i might try? i have spent about £50 on tests in 3 weeks that i swore to OH i wont go out and buy loads of tests again, i got a feeling if/when i concieve again this time it will stick!! 

when did you MC hun? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> cath: oh hunny. you came to the right place! i ovulated 22 days after but id say sex every other day is good? others may say different but my hubby isnt up for 'trying' he says it makes it like a chore lol!!
> 
> were all here to support you and share our experiences with you and others. im sure if you need any questions answering we will all be happy to help the best we can  just remember you arent alone and you will get your rainbow baby soon xxxx :happydance:
> :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Thank you hun, Such a horrible experiance that we have all been through, some more than others :cry:
> 
> Well before we were :sex: about 6 - 10 a month haha i need my 8 hours sleep and he knows not to wake me up!! He doesnt mind if we get pregnant now or in a couple of months time but i want it to happen RIGHT NOW so thats why iv told him we will do it every other day, sperm lives for 48 hours (i think!>) so even if i am ovulating it still has a chance to get there, when my AF eventually arrives i can start tracking it with my app on my phone but until then i just have to trust his little swimmers do a splendid job! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> it took us 2 years so im praying we fall pregnant in the next few months too. are you waiting for af or trying straight away? i think the first three months we are at our most fertile. so get :sex: girl! haha.
> 
> you can buy little ovulation strips on ebay or amazing for like £4 for 30 or so they are super! they helped us first time round and wished id used them when we started trying!
> 
> i think every other day is great to catch ovulation but i canthelp but poas lol.
> 
> fingers crossed!! Click to expand...
> 
> Oohhhh i may have to look at them? have the got the same but in pregnancy ones? just basically a strip. i think the OV ones are green the pregnancy ones are blue?? i didnt get on with the pregnancy ones, i used loads of them 1 day before i used the CB digi one and used that and it said i was 2-3 and the 'super sensitive ones' couldnt even pick up i was pregnant but if you get on with the OV ones i might try? i have spent about £50 on tests in 3 weeks that i swore to OH i wont go out and buy loads of tests again, i got a feeling if/when i concieve again this time it will stick!!
> 
> when did you MC hun? xxxClick to expand...

£50?! my dh would murder me if i spent that much. yeah here is a link i use https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIGH-SEN...Care_RL&var=&hash=item870fcd19b0#ht_729wt_905

i also order my cb digi off ebay too. here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15079264...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2537wt_1139

so much cheaper  i mcd on march 15th. i was 6+4 weeks xxx


----------



## fletch_W

how far along were you xx


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on ur scan tooth fairy!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep,he did he go a bit nuts ha I was ordering them off eBay aswell so you can imagine how many I bought,I got 4 being delivered this week but ill be keeping them for a few weeks before I try,the thought of going through the whole tryin stage and keeping it quite is killing me I'd love to get pregnant and just not realise until I'm 12 weeks gone lol I mc at 6 weeks,just hope my hcg levels go down by Tuesday I'm hoping they will be gone by Thursday,they came down by 74 Sunday to Tuesday abd I only have 40 left! Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I didnt go for my hcg appointments. The scan was all clear so I just used cheap hcg sticks to test myself and a week after I finished bleeding they turned negative. Have you finished bleeding? Xx


----------



## Marlee1980

I had a miscarriage on March 4th at 5 and a half weeks. Devistating to say the least. As many of you said, I cried every day until the bleeding stopped. I wanted to start trying right away but had no clue when I would be ovulating. We BD'd every night when I thought I was ovulating but didn't have that much confidence that I was right. If I fell back into my regular cycle after the MC AF should have arrived on the 30th of March. By April 6th still no AF. At the urging of a friend I took a digital HPT and to my absolute shock, BFP, 2-3 weeks from conception. I am beyond thrilled and shocked by still scared of course. Going for my first scan on Friday. We are guessing I'm about 6 and a half weeks so I am praying for a little heartbeat. I wish you all the best of luck, baby dust and sticky beans!


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations marlee! Always great to hear positive stories! Xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

ExCiting news marlee!!


----------



## Poppy84

Dani rose so sorry about af!
Hope may brings u luck.


I still havnt had positive opk but cm is going between watery clear and ewcm. I feel wet all the time (sorry for tmi). I'm sure I'm going to o by Friday. 

Having lots of fun bd


----------



## too_scared

good luck for o on friday Poppy!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't had a positive OPK since 10th March which I think was left over HCG from the MC. Haven't had time to test today but I don't see much point tbh! 

Sorry to hear AF has arrived dani. Good luck for TTC the Florida baby!

So glad the scan went well toothfairy :D x


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> I didnt go for my hcg appointments. The scan was all clear so I just used cheap hcg sticks to test myself and a week after I finished bleeding they turned negative. Have you finished bleeding? Xx

I had a scan on Friday and they could see a sac but were unsure whether it was a sac of fluid or a gast sac as it was measuring 8mm,I stopped bleeding on Monday,I'm hoping the hcg will be clear by the end of this week seems I only have 40 left,such a drawn out process tho and the nurses clearly can't take blood properly as everytime iv been they have left me with bruises and they have to reinsert the needle 3 times so everytime I look down I see bruises on both send and am reminded if why, hopefully after Tuesday the next time they will be taking blood will be for a good reason! Seeing all these replies about bfps are getting me excited! Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

You should be excited sweetie!! :) Sorry about the bruises reminding you, but yeah think positive about the next time they take blood being when you go for pregnancy confirmation hehe. Its getting me excited now talking about it. I cant wait to finish my period and get testing for ovulation.


----------



## Dani Rose

Well spotting stopped after initial bit this am... back in limbo land!!! AHHHHH Sorry had to scream!!! :(


----------



## love1623

so sorry Dani . hopefully u get answers soon !


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies.... juat a quick one....if hubby catches me doing this he will think I am mad.........here is my little monkey nut!! Bit blurred but?????
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## toothfairy29

Have to dash now will catch up asap x x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

AWwwwww congrats!!! That's what I called my last one :)


----------



## fletch_W

Congrats tf!!! Thats a very clear scan! So excited to follow your progress xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh dani!!!! I hope u get answers soon.

Tooth fairy- pic is amazing yay


----------



## CortneyMarie

:happydance:


toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies.... juat a quick one....if hubby catches me doing this he will think I am mad.........here is my little monkey nut!! Bit blurred but?????

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## too_scared

awesome picture toothfairy!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm SO happy for you toothfairy! So exciting!!! How do you get pics like that on these message boards???


----------



## fletch_W

When you click post reply click on the paperclip xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

awww yay *Toothfairy*!! lovely!!

*Dani*, that really sucks:nope: I had nearly a whole week of spotting before AF REALLY started, it was extremely frustrating! I didn't know (and still don't) what my real CD#1 is supposed to be. I just picked the day it went from spotting to heavy, which was also the day my temp dropped. I hope you get your answer soon :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

DB is out with his brother ... by the time he gets home, won't be any time to BD since he has to go to sleep and go to work in the morning ... at least I'm not (as far as I know) fertile yet, or I'd be :twisted: lol ok not really, but I wouldn't be a happy camper! lol


----------



## MightyMom

TF what a lovely scan!! Congratulations!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv got loads of ewcm so I don't understand why my opk is negative....


----------



## Wiggler

Lovely scan piccy TF!! :happydance::happydance:

Dani - :hugs:

Poppy - I had a really really short surge, I tested LOADS to get the positive OPK, maybe thats whats happened with you too, start pouncing your hubby :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## CherylC3

They scan looks great tooth fairy. 
I'm out this month the :witch: got me :(


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry the witch got you Cheryl, Got all my fingers crossed that you get a May BFP :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

I'm actually glad af has come now the start of a new cycle :) but my body better not wait to cd34 before oing this time. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

AF for sure!! heavy and sore!! The private health centre just called and I get my blood tests tomo for blood clotting :) YAY!!!


----------



## Tawn

Toothfairy, your blueberry is gorgeous! I am so happy you get to feel a little more relaxed and excited now (even though I am sure you will still worry, hopefully that beautiful little heartbeat brings a bit of comfort)

Cheryl, hope this new cycle brings you your rainbow BFP! 

Dani, at least you have some answers now. Hopefully your holiday has you nice and relaxed so you can conceive your May baby!

AFM, I have only had little spots of EWCM Tuesday and yesterday, but nothing like the huge amounts I got my BFP cycle. I am also having dull achey side pains, whereas I am used to getting sharp hard O pains to know it is coming :shrug: No +OPK yet, I thought I was getting there yesterday but by the time I went to bed it went stark white neg again! ARRHHG. Frustrating. No idea when O will manage to get here for real, CD22 post m/c now.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Tawn said:


> Toothfairy, your blueberry is gorgeous! I am so happy you get to feel a little more relaxed and excited now (even though I am sure you will still worry, hopefully that beautiful little heartbeat brings a bit of comfort)
> 
> Cheryl, hope this new cycle brings you your rainbow BFP!
> 
> Dani, at least you have some answers now. Hopefully your holiday has you nice and relaxed so you can conceive your May baby!
> 
> AFM, I have only had little spots of EWCM Tuesday and yesterday, but nothing like the huge amounts I got my BFP cycle. I am also having dull achey side pains, whereas I am used to getting sharp hard O pains to know it is coming :shrug: No +OPK yet, I thought I was getting there yesterday but by the time I went to bed it went stark white neg again! ARRHHG. Frustrating. No idea when O will manage to get here for real, CD22 post m/c now.

Urgh frusterating!! I'm also waiting to o but after first af my cycle after the mc was still pretty much spot on so Idk why I'm having anxiety that I wont o on cd 14 as usual...my opks just look weird..light..idk I'm cd 13 so hopefully this afternoon they are a bit darker. Hope you o soon id start bding anyway.


----------



## Dani Rose

I am actually good with it, good cos I can move on, good cos I can start the Soy and good cos it means I knew my body well, I felt O and had spotting at O... never had that before!

I just didn't believe it could be so early on in the cycle!

So this month I will know its real. We didn't bd until the day I felt O as bleeding had not long stopped and well we hadn't got back onto TTC yet, so we missed it, but it won't happen again!

I have a plan now and feel happy to not be on the MC cycle anymore! Don't know if any of that makes sense but I feel relieved! :)

Tawn just BD as much as u can, my first CM was CD11 or something and I actually did O then... CD12 I think and missed it, I felt my ovarys ache in Asda mid afternoon and we didn't BD until night... :( No BD in before as bleeding was still there until about CD9 and we hadn't had the TTC talk yet! Urgh....

I am all over it this cycle though hahaha!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks CourtneyMarie, good luck on O! If I am about to O, or have O'd ??:wacko:, we will be in our TWW together! 

Aww Dani I am so glad to hear you are feeling so positive about everything! I am sure that relaxed, happy attitude will only increase during your holiday which means lots of opportunities to get to baby making! :haha:


----------



## Dani Rose

I think for me the non stress works, my 2 ooops BFPs were obviously not TTC and the 2 MC's were on a supplement and I felt like it was going to work cos I was on them and it did. I think taking the stress out defo helps me... although when ppl tell me to stress less I want to hit them haha!

Anyway I hope I come home to lots of BFPs or all of us about to get them!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey dani I'm with u I'm glad to be out of the mc cycle and onto a fresh new one. Hopefully this is our month. Xxx

Tawn hang in there remember I didnt get my +OPK til cd34. And my usual was cd11. Xx
Courtney hopefully u o soon...

Fingers crossed girlies this is out month for conceiving and get May BFPs...

Lots of Babydust...xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

i felt so much better when i got my first af after my mmc too. it was like my body was telling me that it was back on track. i feel very positive about this cycle. it is so great to see all the positive-ness (is that a word!) in this thread. :) 

tons of sticky vibes and sticky :dust: to all you ladies!!

tawn, i have ewcm before a positive opk too. are you temping? just keep bd'ing and you should be good! :) ff says to treat any fertile cm as a fertile time just to be sure. tons of sticky dust to you!

7 dpo for me and i was so sick last night. i woke up in the middle of the night sure i was going to be sick. probably too early for nausea related to pg but i am going to keep a pma!

i hope you are all well!!


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Dani and Cheryl! I'm sorry af came for us all but we can all get bfps together on may! I some be online for a week but I'm looking forward to catching up when I'm back. See you all soon!! Will be praying for everyone xxx Dani have a wonderful trip xx


----------



## Dani Rose

New Year babies YAAAAY!!!! :)


----------



## fletch_W

Eeekkk!! :-D


----------



## too_scared

yay!!! :happydance: 

edd for this cycle for me is jan 3 :)


----------



## Tawn

Too scared, I don't temp and don't know if I ever will, sounds like a bit much for me as I would always forget and sometimes have a weird schedule. DH and I are dtd every other night so hopefully we catch an egg if one is coming (not sure if it is though, OPK at 1pm today was faint grr)

Also, I know that it may have been a coincidence, but I woke up and was sick two nights in a row before I got my BFP last time! Not sure that it would be classed as MS, but it is what caused me to test again after I was sure I was out! Good luck! When do you think you will start testing?


----------



## too_scared

thanks :) i am thinking i will try really hard to hold off until sunday, 10 dpo. 

i thought temping would be too much for me too. this is the first cycle i have done it and it is not as difficult as i was thinking it would be. i just set my alarm to get me up the same time every day and temp then. if we don't have to go to work i just turn over and go back to sleep. some days i have to get up about 1/2 hour before the regular time but it is not too bad. i have ff on my phone so i just temp, enter it on my phone, and go back to sleep. i am lucky that dh sleeps like a log so he never even hears the alarm or the beeping from the thermometer. haha!

i really hope you catch the egg this cycle!! tons of :dust: for you!


----------



## comet77

toothfairy29 said:


> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies about to get their BFPs are....
> Poppy
> Shellie
> Too scared
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove:witch: :hugs:
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> 
> Anyone else!? Oh seaweed out guru also!

Don't forget about Me...comet77 hoping for BFP in the next week or so!!!!!


----------



## comet77

I've been so busy at work these last few days...which has been super good! I just went through all the pages, catching up! MrsMck04: sorry about your loss. thats a tough 3 months. God is in control! It will happen when it's right.

Toothfairy: Great pic!!! How exciting! 

Leinzlove: What's going on???? I think we o'd the same time...so just wondering what's going on?

Quick rundown on me again: M/C March 16....7 weeks (natural mc) 
I got a +OPK on April 4-6, tested again on the 9th got +OPK again...not sure what happened - so could have O'd the 6th or 9th. Anyhow - been so busy that I just haven't thought about it much - well thought about it plenty, just no POAS ;)

I travelled to NYC on Tuesday...sitting in Philly right now, heading to Saint Louis. I've got 2 more cities to hit before I'm back in Colorado on Monday....I'm not sure exactly when or IF I o'd but based on my last AF date of Jan. 22 - I've gotta think I'm going to get a BFP soon or my AF is coming...So fingers are crossed that all goes well. My 35th birthday is on the 25th -so I might just test that date if I don't have my AF! I don't know...I kind of want to wait a couple more weeks even if I don't get AF....I was so so worried when I got that 'faint' line in March...I felt it was a bad sign, and sure enough it was. When i find out I'm preggo again, I don't want to see anything but DARK DARK lines...confirming my HCG levels are on the rise!!!!

Okay...just needed to share! Hope I can check in with you all again before Monday...Hoping I see the BFP #'s going up on the thread!!!!


----------



## too_scared

good luck for your bfp comet!! wow! you sure are busy! it is a great thing to be busy to help keep your mind off things.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Iv got loads of ewcm so I don't understand why my opk is negative....

I had EWCM for about 4 days last cycle before it went positive hun! Its probably gonna come up soon! make sure to keep on BDing!




too_scared said:


> i felt so much better when i got my first af after my mmc too. it was like my body was telling me that it was back on track. i feel very positive about this cycle.

I know what you mean. Although it would have been nice to have a BFP before first AF, I was glad that my body was getting back on track!! Hope you get a BFP in a few days!!! :dust:

*AFM*, like I predicted no BD last night since DB came home very late. He had to drive his brother yesterday evening to a city nearby to pick up a new truck since his had died, and his brother being his brother dragged him to the bar afterwards. When DB left he gave me a call saying how glad he was to not be single, because the waitresses were all hitting on him and he was quite annoyed by it because all he really wanted was to come home to me :) He even told his brother his favour was "cutting into our trying time" lol. So I'm getting the feeling DB is more into TTC then he let me to believe last month! I hope this is a good sign for this month!


----------



## too_scared

Shellie, i think you have a keeper there! sorry no bd'ing last night. you are still a little early, though, right? this will be your cycle, i know it!


----------



## seaweed eater

Hmm, too scared, you know both of us felt sick around 7 DPO last time...fingers crossed this is it and it's a sticky one!! :dust:

I'm really glad to see all the positivity in the thread too. :hugs: to all!!


----------



## too_scared

thank you seaweed eater!! for me it all started on 8 dpo but i can do with an early baby "bug" <3


----------



## CherylC3

Too scared I was sick 3dpo then 7dpo last time I was pregnant so I'm hoping this is it for u Hun...xx


----------



## too_scared

thank you! :)


----------



## Marlee1980

comet77 said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies about to get their BFPs are....
> Poppy
> Shellie
> Too scared
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove:witch: :hugs:
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> 
> Anyone else!? Oh seaweed out guru also!
> 
> Don't forget about Me...comet77 hoping for BFP in the next week or so!!!!!Click to expand...



I got my BFP on April 9th, EDD of December 9th!!!! I had an early miscarriage March 4th and didn't have AF after. Baby Dust and sticky beans for everyone!


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed I think my 2nd round of misoprostol has done the trick and I may have finally stopped bleeding!! Only 27 days after starting to mc!! And I ordered some opk's off eBay (thanks for the link fletch!) that should be coming tomorrow so hopefully I will finally O soon and can start testing. I do seem to have a dull ache on my right side today like O pain but that could just be psychological!!!

Just hope I didn't O whilst I was still bleeding! Im trying really hard not to do a hpt today as I will be gutted if I don't see that bfn, but if the bleeding doesn't come back before Saturday then I'm gonna do one coz I'm impatient!! I have read that you usually O a few days after bleeding stops, do we think that's the case ladies? Xxxx


----------



## too_scared

i am so glad to hear you are feeling better, baileybubs. it is so horrible have to deal with the emotional pain and the bleeding on top of it. :hugs: 

i have no experience about when i may have ov'd after my mc because i wasn't testing. i feel like maybe i ov'd a few days after i finally stopped bleeding. i had aches on my left side and the timing seems right. i didn't test because i was planning to wait until after my first af. then i changed my mind and started testing. i am pretty sure i missed it.

i hope you ov soon!


----------



## love1623

Congrats Marlee :)


----------



## Poppy84

Just did another opk. There isn't even a faint second line. Booohooo


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl and Dani- sorry about af's!
It goes quickly though. It doesn't seem that long ago I was moaning about af and now I'm awaiting ovulation again


----------



## baileybubs

Oh sorry poppy, just keep testing, I'm sure you'll get +opk any day now xxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies big love to all. Sorry no real time to catch up I work long days so no quality Internet time. Hope to chat tomorrow eve and update my chart!!!! X x x x x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Do u think bding is enough every other day as I havnt had a positive opk yet? I'm on cd12.

Last month hubby got a bit burnt out (if u know what I mean) cos it was a bit too often. I don't want to burn him out just when I get the positive opk


----------



## Wiggler

Comet - good luck for your BFP, I have all my fingers crossed for you hun! 

Shellie - Awwww your OH is such a sweetie :cloud9:

Marlee - HUGE congrats hun! :happydance::happydance:

Bailey - I hope its not too long until you ov, it was about 2-3 weeks until I ovulated.

Poppy - I hope you get your pos OPK soon :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Do u think bding is enough every other day as I havnt had a positive opk yet? I'm on cd12.
> 
> Last month hubby got a bit burnt out (if u know what I mean) cos it was a bit too often. I don't want to burn him out just when I get the positive opk

Every other day is fine I think.. we started at 8dpo every other and then yesterday. Was 12 dpo we dtd and now its every night for us bc I usually get a pos 14 dpo and the doc said the best chance is 2 days before o and since o can vary after pos opk I'm covering all bases?? :shrug: lets hope this is our month!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I hope so. I have a really good feeling about this month. Would love to get a BFP as an early birthday pressie. My bday is may 14th


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> They scan looks great tooth fairy.
> I'm out this month the :witch: got me :(

You have the same stats as me. Nice to meet you.  Keep me posted on you.


----------



## CherylC3

ttcbabyisom said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> They scan looks great tooth fairy.
> I'm out this month the :witch: got me :(
> 
> You have the same stats as me. Nice to meet you.  Keep me posted on you.Click to expand...

Aw have I? :hugs: 
What cd are you on Hun?x

Poppy hang in there u will o soon. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Every other day is good, they actually say every 3 is the best way. We tried every day with DS and its too much x


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I'd have the energy for every day! Although if I thought it would be the best way to get that BFP then I would, oh wouldn't have a choice lol! But I think we're gonna go for every other day when I eventually O xxxx


----------



## too_scared

we did every day this cycle, up until ov day. i thought i was going to get my cross hairs for wednesday so we bd one more day because that is what they say (2 days before, the day of, and the day after) and it was so tiring! i actually got my cross hairs for thursday so hopefully the times before worked out. we were lucky that we were on a break from work. :)

the cycle i got my first bfp we only bd'd the day before, the day of, and the day after. 

good luck ladies!


----------



## Wiggler

first time we were at it like rabbits, 2-3 times a day, second time it was every other day, thirdtime (MC) we DTD when I had ov pains the first time we DTD since madams birth and this time was every other day and an additional one when I had ov pains. x x x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> They scan looks great tooth fairy.
> I'm out this month the :witch: got me :(
> 
> You have the same stats as me. Nice to meet you.  Keep me posted on you.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw have I? :hugs:
> What cd are you on Hun?x
> 
> Poppy hang in there u will o soon. XxClick to expand...

CD#6 today. Just ended AF today too. I'm on a 31-day cycle so trying to figure out when i will OV. My phone app says 27th, 28th, 29th are my most fertile days. We shall see I guess. I'm temping and charting other stuff and will be taking OPK's so hopefully i hit the mark this month.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I don't think I'd have the energy for every day! Although if I thought it would be the best way to get that BFP then I would, oh wouldn't have a choice lol! But I think we're gonna go for every other day when I eventually O xxxx

i wish i wasn't such a freak. I'm telling hubby we have to do it every single day so we have been each month up to O and the day of and then maybe a day or two after just in case we missed the O mark...hasn't worked yet though...so maybe my method is wrong. I just think the more sex the better i a case like this...plus i get nervous if we skip a day during the fertile time thinking we could miss the mark. Good luck!


----------



## wishfulhoping

I need advice! I had a Natural miscarriage on 4/3 then ovulation cramps on 4/10 and then today I had spotting and I thought wow is this implantation? I got a bfp on a dollar tree test. Do you think this is accurate or leftover hormones from the miscarriage?


----------



## love1623

Wishful did u follow ur levels back to zero?


----------



## wishfulhoping

No I didn't :( when I went to the er when I had the miscarriage, my levels were at 100. I don't have insurance so I just let nature run its course. There was no fetus in the sac when they did the ultra sound.


----------



## love1623

How long ago was that?


----------



## wishfulhoping

Mc was on 4/3. I was only 5 weeks


----------



## love1623

Im sorry for ur loss :( Hmm I would say ur levels would have went to zero by now. Is it a faint positive?


----------



## Wiggler

ttcbaby - I hope you catch the eggy this cycle!

wishinghopeful - I'm sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it does sound like a new pregnancy :happydance: Congratulations! My hormone levels were 50 when I was tested and the next day I was showing negative on all tests, so levels of 100 would leave your system very very fast 

When is everyone due to test? :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

ttcbabyisom said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd have the energy for every day! Although if I thought it would be the best way to get that BFP then I would, oh wouldn't have a choice lol! But I think we're gonna go for every other day when I eventually O xxxx
> 
> i wish i wasn't such a freak. I'm telling hubby we have to do it every single day so we have been each month up to O and the day of and then maybe a day or two after just in case we missed the O mark...hasn't worked yet though...so maybe my method is wrong. I just think the more sex the better i a case like this...plus i get nervous if we skip a day during the fertile time thinking we could miss the mark. Good luck!Click to expand...

Hey I wud just start ur OPKs on cd10 that's wot I do. I don't kno if this is true or not but someone told me not to do it every night unless im oing cos sperm needs to build up so they can swim better... I just do it 2days b4 the day of and the day after and I fell pg when I did tht..... I'm dyn to get this first af out the way so we can get trying again cd2 and it's dragging in....:wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Wiggler said:


> ttcbaby - I hope you catch the eggy this cycle!
> 
> wishinghopeful - I'm sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it does sound like a new pregnancy :happydance: Congratulations! My hormone levels were 50 when I was tested and the next day I was showing negative on all tests, so levels of 100 would leave your system very very fast
> 
> When is everyone due to test? :flower:




love1623 said:


> Im sorry for ur loss :( Hmm I would say ur levels would have went to zero by now. Is it a faint positive?

Hi girls, on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxx


----------



## too_scared

cath, it is possible it is still leftover :( keep testing to see if the line gets darker. fx'd for you!!

wiggler, i am trying to hold off until sunday to test. that will be 10 dpo. i am itching to test today but on my bfp cycle i tested on 8 dpo and i got a stark white test. haha! darn poas addiction!


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - FX'd for you!! Hope those lines keep getting darker!

Wiggler - I'm still inpatiently waiting to test for my bfn!! Feel like this mc is never ending! But I am now excited about ttc again! Going to wait until after 1 AF now though, seen as I had to take misoprostol twice I'm too paranoid about it having an adverse effect if I catch my first egg.

Hope everyone is feeling ok and positive today xxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! Can I ask an OPK question? This is my first time using them, and I am testing 2 (sometimes 3) times a day and my afternoon (around 2-3pm) tests are about half as dark as the control line but it is always pretty starkly negative at bedtime? Every day this week that seems to be the case, which is soooo confusing because I thought they would have a sort of progressing line? I have had spots of EWCM this week and some dull achey ovary pain, but never got a positive on the OPK and I don't think I've ovulated and am SO confused by my up and down OPK tests....:wacko:

Do any of you have any experience with this your first month post m/c? I am using the green handled tests from Amazon, which even the control line seems pretty light, so I don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Poppy84

I had an almost positive opk this morning with LOADS of ewcm yay. Going to do a test later today so hoping for a positive. We bd'd this morning. Do u think we should do it again tomorrow or leave it a day?


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Hi ladies! Can I ask an OPK question? This is my first time using them, and I am testing 2 (sometimes 3) times a day and my afternoon (around 2-3pm) tests are about half as dark as the control line but it is always pretty starkly negative at bedtime? Every day this week that seems to be the case, which is soooo confusing because I thought they would have a sort of progressing line? I have had spots of EWCM this week and some dull achey ovary pain, but never got a positive on the OPK and I don't think I've ovulated and am SO confused by my up and down OPK tests....:wacko:
> 
> Do any of you have any experience with this your first month post m/c? I am using the green handled tests from Amazon, which even the control line seems pretty light, so I don't know if that makes a difference?

My opk's were all over the place until my first af. I never got a proper positive, only almost positives. I don't know if I ever actually ovulated.


----------



## Poppy84

Poppy84 said:


> I had an almost positive opk this morning with LOADS of ewcm yay. Going to do a test later today so hoping for a positive. We bd'd this morning. Do u think we should do it again tomorrow or leave it a day?

And I'm on cd13


----------



## Dani Rose

Opks don't really work for me but they say later
In the day is a more accurate result.

Sorry forgot who asked the bfp question, I'm thinking it's a new bfp. If Tomos test is darker it's time to celebrate!

Girls sorry I've not been around. So busy trying to pack etc for our trip. Away into town to sort dollars out etc.

Omg this is the worst AF ever!! Worse than the mc... Day 2 of heavy heavy bleeding. Soaked through a super tampon and a maternity pad within an hour :(

Hopefully get on tonight as we leave first thing xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ok ladies I was too impatient and I took a hpt and after glaring at it could not see even the faintest line!! Finally got my bfn!! Even if my hcg levels aren't down to zero yet they must be really low so I'm finally going to be looking for O yay!!! Never thought I'd be so excited about a bfn!!! xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

that is awesome news, baileybubs! the only time i will ever say congrats on the bfn! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks! I'm just relieved that it seems to be the end of my month long mc!! Now I can focus on ttc! Xxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd have the energy for every day! Although if I thought it would be the best way to get that BFP then I would, oh wouldn't have a choice lol! But I think we're gonna go for every other day when I eventually O xxxx
> 
> i wish i wasn't such a freak. I'm telling hubby we have to do it every single day so we have been each month up to O and the day of and then maybe a day or two after just in case we missed the O mark...hasn't worked yet though...so maybe my method is wrong. I just think the more sex the better i a case like this...plus i get nervous if we skip a day during the fertile time thinking we could miss the mark. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I wud just start ur OPKs on cd10 that's wot I do. I don't kno if this is true or not but someone told me not to do it every night unless im oing cos sperm needs to build up so they can swim better... I just do it 2days b4 the day of and the day after and I fell pg when I did tht..... I'm dyn to get this first af out the way so we can get trying again cd2 and it's dragging in....:wacko:Click to expand...

Ok good, that's how i have it marked on my calendar, to start OPKs on cd10 or 11. According to a chart for a 31-day cycle, it says to start testing on cd14 but i would be too nervous to wait that long. Here's an excerpt from the fertility book I'm reading:
_"Couples who have spent any amount of time trying to conceive may find themselves surrounded by all sorts of rules, myths, theories, and crazy ideas about what it takes to get pregnant. According to one theory, too much sex can hurt your chances of getting pregnant because a man who ejaculates frequently doesnt have enough time to replenish high-quality amounts of sperm. It sounds like it could be plausible, but is it true?

The answer is, no, and maybe, depending on whos asking the question. For most healthy couples, especially those *under age 35 with no other fertility problems, theres really no such thing as too much sex*. Getting pregnant is primarily a matter of timing intercourse with ovulation, and if you get it right, you get it right. After all, you only need one healthy sperm to reach the egg.

To put it another way, *a healthy man is able to replenish his full supply of sperm within 24 hours, so having sex as often as once a day (or even more, although you dont want to exhaust each other) should not affect fertility*. In fact, having intercourse every day or every other day in the time leading up to your expected ovulation date should increase your fertility."_


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby - I hope you catch the eggy this cycle!
> 
> wishinghopeful - I'm sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it does sound like a new pregnancy :happydance: Congratulations! My hormone levels were 50 when I was tested and the next day I was showing negative on all tests, so levels of 100 would leave your system very very fast
> 
> When is everyone due to test? :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love1623 said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry for ur loss :( Hmm I would say ur levels would have went to zero by now. Is it a faint positive?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls, on Friday 13th my HCG were at 641 Sunday 15th they were at 114 and Tuesday 17th they were at 40 today (20th) i done a cheapy test to make sure it has all left my system and i have a very faint line, do you think this could be leftover HCG? xxxClick to expand...

Definitely sounds like it could be leftover HCG. Seems like it takes that stuff FOREVER to get back to 0. I went for weekly blood draws for about 7 weeks before mine was under 5. It was very frustrating. Good luck!


----------



## Dani Rose

I got neg tests then positives and af still came. I think it's left over. I also read if anything is left behind it can attach to the wall and start creating hcg again :o 

Hopefully I'm wrong but it was the case with me x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

too-scared, i have a POAS addiction too. Maybe we need to get a grip. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> I had an almost positive opk this morning with LOADS of ewcm yay. Going to do a test later today so hoping for a positive. We bd'd this morning. Do u think we should do it again tomorrow or leave it a day?

If you have EWCM again tomorrow, for sure do it again tomorrow. I've read in my fertility book that even if you are not right on track to ov or already have, the most important part is the EWCM. So i say do it!


----------



## too_scared

ttcbabyisom said:


> too-scared, i have a POAS addiction too. Maybe we need to get a grip. He, he...

haha! it is so hard to stay away from them!

i broke down and tested today, bfn :( but, i am only 8 dpo so i am sure it is just too early. right?!? :dohh:


----------



## love1623

Yes def to early  I didn't get my bfp till 11 dpo


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

*Too_scared*, it's is definitely too early. My BFP cycle I had BFN on 11DPO, BFP on 14DPO. You're not out til the :witch: shows up.

*Baileybubs*, yay on the BFN! Now it's TTC time :sex:

*Poppy *it sounds like you're almost there!!!

*AFM*, I'm not really sure where I am in this cycle atm. Some signs point to getting ready to O, others point backwards, others too far ahead! :wacko: I've been checking my cervix daily, and the last 4 days I believed it was Medium height, Medium texture. Today it feels almost Low and Firm :nope:. My CM is still just creamy, but now I can see it when I wipe instead of just around my cervix, so it seems like my fluid is starting to gear up for O, I think. This is also the first month where I am using an ovulation scope, and it seems to me like I'm ferning a lot more then I should be already. I would almost call it full ferning, (or alot of partial ferning!) but since this is my first month doing it, I won't call it full ferning just yet. I would hate to think i missed O already, as we haven't BD'd in a few days. DB has been extremely stressed lately. Depressed, actually. But he won't see a doctor, and I don't know what to do about it. Some days he seems perfectly happy, others not so good at all. Yesterday was a bad day for him. TTC probably isn't the best thing right now because of his issues but at the same time I think it helps. I know the mc was a huge blow to him. He's always wanted to be dad, and he was sooo excited about the baby. He was adopted and has no blood relatives that he knows, and I think losing the baby took that only blood relative away from him. But I know the baby is only one of several things bothering him. He thinks I don't understand, even though he knows I too have had my issues with depression and anxiety (I used to take anti-depressants) I wish I had a magic wand to fix everything! :nope: I know I kinda went off topic but really needed to vent.


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie Sorry DB is feeling so down at the moment. Maybe he will feel better around your ovulation time anyway and u can still carry on bding. Hope u both feel better soon.

Iv still got loads of ewcm. The most iv had all week! Did another test this afternoon and opk is still not quite positive. It's very frustrating!


----------



## too_scared

thank you Shellie :) i know it is too early, i really shouldn't have tested but it is so hard not to sometimes... :dohh:

i am really sorry your husband isn't feeling so well lately :( my husband sometimes gets down in the winter (sad) and i always feel so helpless. men are so hard to convince to go to the dr. i hope he feels better soon. :hugs:

i am sorry i can't help you to figure out what is going on with your cycle. i just rely on my opk's and this month i temped. i don't really know much about the rest of it. i hope that you ov soon and that you catch the egg!

Poppy, are they the same brand as what you used last time? maybe that is as positive as those ones get?


----------



## Poppy84

Maybe your right too scared. Last month was the first time I used them and I never thought I got a proper positive. I'll see if it gets lighter or darker tomorrow


----------



## too_scared

are you temping too? i am not sure if the opk's that i have ever got as dark or darker than the control line either. i just went by the darkest it got and then it went away so i assumed that was positive. it went _almost_ as dark. 

tons of sticky :dust: for you!


----------



## Poppy84

No havnt been temping. I will try it next month if this month doesn't work


----------



## too_scared

i hope you don't have to temp!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Thanks Poppy and too_scared, I really hope so he feels better soon.

And Poppy I'm sure it'll come up positive very soon! Just make sure you can withstand the urge to POAS until you've held your pee for long enough (easier said then done!). I haven't done any OPKs yet, I'm trying to wait until I see fertile CM before I start. Debating on whether I should start taking guaifenesin yet for my CM, or if I should wait to see it first before taking it. I read to take it 5 days before O but I donno how long this cycle is gonna be. If I O early because of the soy isoflavones and O on CD14, I should start today, but I don't know if I take it for longer then 5 days if it will do anything bad, since usually I O around CD20. I can't imagine it causing a problem, especially since my creamy cm is on the rise, so fertile cm _should _be right around the corner .. I hope anyway!


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy just keep :sex: xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well deffo not pregnant af arrived!!


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry bumpblues!!!!!
I hope may brings u that BFP!


----------



## seaweed eater

Aww, sorry bumpblues :hugs: next month!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

too_scared said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> too-scared, i have a POAS addiction too. Maybe we need to get a grip. He, he...
> 
> haha! it is so hard to stay away from them!
> 
> i broke down and tested today, bfn :( but, i am only 8 dpo so i am sure it is just too early. right?!? :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes it is! I completely understand! Yes, maybe just too soon to start testing. I've heard it's best to wait until at least 10, 12 or 13 is even better! You can do it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> So sorry bumpblues!!!!!
> I hope may brings u that BFP!




Bumpblues82 said:


> Well deffo not pregnant af arrived!!

I'm sorry too! But yes, positive thinking for MAY!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I thought af arrived yesterday but it was just a spot of brown spotting yesterday morning and the same this morning is this my af??? So confusing :(


----------



## too_scared

sorry for af bumpblues :hugs:

cheryl, i think you have to wait for full red to consider it af. :( i'm sorry, i wish i could figure it out for you. :hugs:

thank you babyisom :) i won't test again until sunday, 10 dpo.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bummer o is it not af till its heavy then? Is implantation bleeding brown spotting? I defo dont think I'm pg anyway but was just wondering. X


----------



## Poppy84

Remember both shellie and myself had spotting before our af's came. Though I do believe implantation is spotting too


----------



## Poppy84

I'm absolutely desperate for a pee but it's only been 3 hours since last one but I want to do another opk before bed time


----------



## CherylC3

I defo think it's the start of af coming cos I'm positive I'm not pg. xx


----------



## too_scared

i think you can have brown/pink spotting for up to 2 days with implantation bleeding.

i hope that is what it is!!


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy - Thats brilliant!!! Get pouncing your hubby!!!! :happydance:

Bailey - YAY!!! Hope you aren't waiting too long for ov :D

too_scared - Sorry about the BFN, but its still soooo early, your not out yet :thumbup:

Bumpblues - Sorry AF came, I hope you get your May BFP :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's deffo af all crampy and moody x I'm terrified of the thought of a BFP to be honest I really want a baby but I just think it's just gonna keep happening. On a brighter note had our first visit from adoption ppl and they were really nice should hear soon if we have been initially approved and she said if all goes well could have a child placed with us in a year x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw bummer o is it not af till its heavy then? Is implantation bleeding brown spotting? I defo dont think I'm pg anyway but was just wondering. X

first time i was pregnant i didn't know it, i thought i was getting my period and it was just light red, no brown and barely there and only lasted 3 days and then a week goes by and i felt a little strange so i tested just to be sure since we were going on a camping trip and i knew i'd be drinking and it was POSITIVE! i couldn't believe it. So i say never count it out until AF is strong and obvious.


----------



## CherylC3

Time will tell then il see what happens. Xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Just got my pos opk and dtd fx will get it on tom and maybe even Sunday!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Woohoo courtneymarie!!!! I'll be right behind u


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bumpblues82 said:


> Well deffo not pregnant af arrived!!




CherylC3 said:


> Well I thought af arrived yesterday but it was just a spot of brown spotting yesterday morning and the same this morning is this my af??? So confusing :(

I did the Fertility Friend Charting Course Certificate yesterday (I'm certified, yay! lol) and it says first day of AF is first day of full red flow (so anything more then spotting basically). From the way everyone has been describing their first AF, it seems fairly common to spot for a couple of days before AF after a m/c. Not a scientific study obviously, but I don't think it's coincidence. And like ttcbabyisom said, it's possible to still be preg if it is just spotting and no red flow arrives!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cert/451305165313/badge.png


----------



## CherylC3

Woohoo Courtney get :sex: then.... :dust: 

Shellie thanks I'm just wanting my normal af to come so I can get trying again...xx


----------



## Poppy84

Iv got my positive opk! Iv never had a definite one before. The test line is soooooo much darker than the control line so no confusions this time yay! When does 1 dpo start?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooooh better get dtd then poppy!!! FX'd you catch that egg!! But I'm unsure when 1dpo is classed as....


----------



## love1623

Woohoo poppy. The day my cm dried up I counted 1 dpo.


----------



## Tawn

Wow congrats to Poppy and Courtney for O! Still waiting (I think) over here on CD24. Hopefully I will be joining you girls in your TWW soon!


----------



## Dani Rose

This is my last check in. At the airport hotel and flight is first thing tomo :)

Yay for pos opks girls!

My af is light now thankfully so might take soy tomo as planned. Hope to come home to all your bfps!! 

See you in 2 weeks xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ahh u just made me so jealous...I hope u have a wonderful time and af leaves the whole way soon.

I hope u can join us soon to tawn.

Poppy ive heard that ppl count the day the opk goes neg as. 1 dpo but really I dnt think there is a way to tell if u don't temp. I just go today as one dpo...I know I'm wrong tho??:shrug:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Iv got my positive opk! Iv never had a definite one before. The test line is soooooo much darker than the control line so no confusions this time yay! When does 1 dpo start?

YAY POPPY!!! Go have some baby-makin' lovin'! lol I'm CD 11 and have lots of creamy cm only. I hate not knowing if O is going to come later as usual or if I might have managed to bring it on sooner! Just gotta wait and see I guess :p


----------



## Poppy84

Have a good time dani rose

Hoping to tell u good news upon your return


----------



## Poppy84

Well I'm having quite a lot of cramps on my left side so hope it means I am ovulating or going to ovulate pretty soon. Hopefully 1dpo can be tomorrow then.


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Wow congrats to Poppy and Courtney for O! Still waiting (I think) over here on CD24. Hopefully I will be joining you girls in your TWW soon!

Tawn- praying u will join us in TWW soon! Fingers crossed


----------



## Tawn

Thanks girls! I had really strong left-sided pain yesterday night which made me SURE I would wake up to lots of EWCM today but nope! Kind of concerned because my ectopic was on the left side (I was really hoping to ovulate from the right this time :nope:) 

Lots of very wet CM this morning but not sure what ANY of it means! I really feel like my body is playing some games with me this month, and starting to feel like I won't O at all?


----------



## Poppy84

I had really wet cm before it turned into ewcm so maybe ur nearly there


----------



## CherylC3

Hav a nice time Dani... Hang in there Tawn it will happen... 
Poppy did u get af after ur mc then o at ur usual time this time? Wot cd are u on?
Afm day 3 of the slightest brown spotting don't know whats goin on? I just want af so I can get on the ttc bandwagon....:)


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Hav a nice time Dani... Hang in there Tawn it will happen...
> Poppy did u get af after ur mc then o at ur usual time this time? Wot cd are u on?
> Afm day 3 of the slightest brown spotting don't know whats goin on? I just want af so I can get on the ttc bandwagon....:)

Yes cycle back to normal! I'm on cd14 and I normally have a 28 day cycle so looks like in back on track.

Hope ur body sorts itself out soon


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Hav a nice time Dani... Hang in there Tawn it will happen...
> Poppy did u get af after ur mc then o at ur usual time this time? Wot cd are u on?
> Afm day 3 of the slightest brown spotting don't know whats goin on? I just want af so I can get on the ttc bandwagon....:)

Ive read that a lot of ladies spot for days before af after mc..did u test?? Just wicks cuz then there is confusion on what cd 1?? Sorry :hugs:

Btw ladies have I mentioned how badly I want this to be "the" month!!!!!!!! Ahh barely in twa and I'm already feeling baty kill me now!!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Oh another super pos opk so ill say tomorrow is one dpo?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I kno I don't think it's going to get heavier so I think if it doesnt il count cd1 the day the spotting began... Yeah I am desperate to be pregnant I just want it so bad I hate this I just hope if my af is like this I better ovulate this month..x

Yeah I'd count tomoro as 1dpo. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! Can I get some advice on this OPK? This is my first month doing them so I am not 100% confident about reading them. Is this close to a positive? I've still had lots of wet, thin cm but this is the darkest my OPK has looked so far and with the left sided pain yesterday I am hoping O is right around the corner!

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0046.jpg?t=1335040343


----------



## Poppy84

Mine looked like that yesterday and the day before so u might get ur positive tomorrow yay


----------



## Poppy84

And looks like uv got the same tests as me


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn tht will defo be positive tomoro Hun..x


----------



## Tawn

Thanks girls! Really hope it will be positive tomorrow or Monday! Fingers crossed we are all heading towards May BFPs!


----------



## Leinzlove

Come on May :bfp:s for all! :happydance:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Still have creamy cm ... but I saw a tiny little bit of what looked like stretchy ewcm when I wiped, but it wasnt a lot, and when i checked my cervix it only had creamy cm, so I donno what I saw, maybe just my imagination:wacko:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shellie I'm sure it won't be long xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls my spotting has now stopped :( was tht my af?? I took a hpt and bfn so defo wasn't implantation bleeding.... How was ur 1st Afs after ur mc??? Will I still ovulate?? I'm getting worried now?? :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

Awful af :( very heavy and very painful grr :(


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Hey girls my spotting has now stopped :( was tht my af?? I took a hpt and bfn so defo wasn't implantation bleeding.... How was ur 1st Afs after ur mc??? Will I still ovulate?? I'm getting worried now?? :(

I spotted the day before then it turned into a light flow for about a day then spotted for 4 more days..it was extremely painful but right on track 28 days I think and I got pos opk right on track so idk I hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Tawn said:


> Thanks girls! Really hope it will be positive tomorrow or Monday! Fingers crossed we are all heading towards May BFPs!

I agree with the other ladies that is gearing up to be positive!! Maybe start testing twice a day once at 12-2 and another 4-7 that's what ive been doing anyway.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: bumpblues :(

my first af after my mc was heavy and painful too.

i am sorry that i have missed so much, i was out of town yesterday and am feeling really down today :(

i hope all you ladies are doing well. :hugs:

bfn for me again today :(


----------



## Poppy84

My hubby is not very well. I got my positive opk yest on cd14 and we have bd'd cd9, 11, 13 and 14. Do u think we can get away with not doing it today? I don't want to spoil our chances but he has a horrible cold and neither of us are really up to it today


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> My hubby is not very well. I got my positive opk yest on cd14 and we have bd'd cd9, 11, 13 and 14. Do u think we can get away with not doing it today? I don't want to spoil our chances but he has a horrible cold and neither of us are really up to it today

I dnt think it would be a huge deal...my doc the most important day is two days before o. My o pains are gone so I'm thinking it was yesterday for sure gonna take another opk later.


----------



## Poppy84

Cool thanks. I'll see how we feel tonight. I still have a little bit of ewcm but not like the last 2 days so think in starting to dry up (sorry tmi)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks girls I guess everyones af is different after a mc.. Well I'm saying I'm 4 dpo cos thurs is when it started so hoping for a BFP in may, me and hubby has decided to try it every night from cd10 to 20 I read on this someone's doctor recommends tht for Couples trying to get pregnant so worth a shot poor hubby will be dead by day 6 I think lol... I do think in jan when we conceived we did it cd9 to 14 and tht worked so fingers crossed :)

Poppy I think u will be fine with the days u hav done it... Good luck
Tawn is tht OPK positive yet? It will be soon...:hugs:

Girls here's some :dust: :dust: :dust:

Too scared we all get down days but we will be getting our BFP again even if t takes a few months we will hav our babies on day..... Try and stay positive Hun... :hugs: xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you, cheryl :hugs:

i really hope this is the cycle for all of us!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Iv got my positive opk! Iv never had a definite one before. The test line is soooooo much darker than the control line so no confusions this time yay! When does 1 dpo start?

Yay, EXCITING!!! Can't wait to see a +OPK on my end too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> This is my last check in. At the airport hotel and flight is first thing tomo :)
> 
> Yay for pos opks girls!
> 
> My af is light now thankfully so might take soy tomo as planned. Hope to come home to all your bfps!!
> 
> See you in 2 weeks xxx

Have fun Dani Rose! Have a nice break!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Hi ladies! Can I get some advice on this OPK? This is my first month doing them so I am not 100% confident about reading them. Is this close to a positive? I've still had lots of wet, thin cm but this is the darkest my OPK has looked so far and with the left sided pain yesterday I am hoping O is right around the corner!
> 
> https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0046.jpg?t=1335040343

Looks like a positive to me!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks girls I guess everyones af is different after a mc.. Well I'm saying I'm 4 dpo cos thurs is when it started so hoping for a BFP in may, me and hubby has decided to try it every night from cd10 to 20 I read on this someone's doctor recommends tht for Couples trying to get pregnant so worth a shot poor hubby will be dead by day 6 I think lol... I do think in jan when we conceived we did it cd9 to 14 and tht worked so fingers crossed :)
> 
> Poppy I think u will be fine with the days u hav done it... Good luck
> Tawn is tht OPK positive yet? It will be soon...:hugs:
> 
> Girls here's some :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Too scared we all get down days but we will be getting our BFP again even if t takes a few months we will hav our babies on day..... Try and stay positive Hun... :hugs: xxx

Great advice cherylc3 on the days to do it and your doc's advice...i've also heard a good rule of thumb to cover all bases is to start :sex: every other day for 10 days 2 or 3 days after AF is done! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! Well, you were all right! I got my +OPK today! (I think! My first time using OPKx has made me a bit crazy :wacko:) 

Question though, I don't have EWCM?!?!? I had it last time with my BFP, loads of it in fact, and I don't have much as far as cm going on at all! Should I be worried about our chances of conceiving this cycle? Have any of you gotten your BFP without EWCM during O? Also, does a +OPK mean for sure you will O?AHHH I'm worried!

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0049.jpg?t=1335121822


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry Tawn I really don't know. I think iv had the most ewcm iv ever had before during this cycle. Before my miscarriage I never used to get much.

Yay for positive opk. Try googling your question


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Hi ladies! Well, you were all right! I got my +OPK today! (I think! My first time using OPKx has made me a bit crazy :wacko:)
> 
> Question though, I don't have EWCM?!?!? I had it last time with my BFP, loads of it in fact, and I don't have much as far as cm going on at all! Should I be worried about our chances of conceiving this cycle? Have any of you gotten your BFP without EWCM during O? Also, does a +OPK mean for sure you will O?AHHH I'm worried!
> 
> https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0049.jpg?t=1335121822

Well that's definitely a BFP for O! Yay you! Only problem is the CM you're saying you're not really having. Unfortunately that's one of the most important factors, if not THE most important one. I don't fully understand it either but Toni Weschler's book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" says this "In order for conception to occur, though, there must be three factors present: the egg, the sperm, and a _medium _in which the sperm can travel to reach fallopian tubes. The medium is the fertile-quality cervical fluid. Because the sperm can live up to five days in fertile-quality cervical fluid, it is actually possible to have intercourse on Monday and get pregnant from that act on Friday. So, without wanting to burst anyone's bubble, you could enjoy a deliciously romantic, snowy evening making love in front of the fire, but not actually _conceive _until five days later, while you're jogging, and your sweetheart has already flown off to a meeting in Kalamazoo." Another quote from same book that might be more comforting "It is still possible to get pregnant without slippery cervical fluid, assuming you produce _some _wetness capable of sustaining sperm."
I'm praying for a :bfp: for you!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yay for Positive opk tawn! I've got EWCM today :happydance: did an opk but had to leave home right away so I don't know what the result is as I am still out. Think it won't be pos for at least a couple of days though!


----------



## Poppy84

Well we tried to bd today but hubby couldn't really get into it. Bless him, he said afterwards he felt ill but really wants a baby. We had to give up though (sorry for tmi). I just hope we've done enough to catch egg.

Yay for ewcm shellie. Can't wait for u to join me in the TWW!


----------



## seaweed eater

Tawn said:


> Question though, I don't have EWCM?!?!? I had it last time with my BFP, loads of it in fact, and I don't have much as far as cm going on at all! Should I be worried about our chances of conceiving this cycle? Have any of you gotten your BFP without EWCM during O? Also, does a +OPK mean for sure you will O?AHHH I'm worried!

Hey Tawn, I'm no expert but let me take a stab at your questions...

First of all, most cycles I don't have EWCM (I do have more and wetter CM but not quite EW quality usually) and in fact I didn't have any the cycle we conceived. (I had tons the cycle before, naturally. :dohh:) HOWEVER, I did use PreSeed because I knew that my CM isn't always the absolute best and I wanted to prolong the lifespan of the sperm in there.
I'll never know whether the PreSeed is what did it or whether we could have gotten pregnant otherwise, but I do know of other cases where people get pregnant with no EWCM (you can search for them on FF and find a bunch).

Also, a +OPK does not mean for sure you will O, because sometimes your body produces the LH surge (which is what the OPK picks up) but doesn't get all the way to releasing an egg. In that case if you were to keep testing with OPKs you would get another surge (i.e. positive or as dark as they get for you) before you did ovulate. In other words, a LH surge and +OPK is a necessary but not sufficient condition for ovulation.

You mentioned that you had EWCM the cycle you conceived last time, but do you know if you usually have it? Because if you do, then that might mean that you probably haven't ovulated yet if you haven't had EWCM yet this cycle. But if you're like me and rarely get EWCM at all, then it probably doesn't mean anything about ovulation.


----------



## CortneyMarie

Yes fawn I agree with sea weed bc I never noticed ewcm when I got pregnant in fact I dnt think I normally produce to much of it..that is why this cycle I bought preseed and used that I don't know if it will help but we r giving it a whirl. My opk is neg today and we will go through one last sex session just to be sure since my ovaries are still a tender feeling. Had a pretty good garrote card reading today fx good luck and baby dust to all.

Btw shellie hope u join us soon!!:hugs:


----------



## love1623

Just wanted let you gals know I didn't have ewcm this time when i got pregnant either. The first time i hhad loads of it. I think it is different every cycle.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

My cm has gone back to creamy:nope: I had EWCM yesterday in the morning, which was tinged creamy, and it was really very stretchy (which makes me think it couldn't have been semen from several hours earlier, before going to bed), but it was only creamy again by the afternoon, and its only creamy again today... and my ovulation scope has much less ferns then yesterday, I almost called it full ferning but decided to call it partial and see how much more I had today. It would almost seem like I ovulated, but I really don't think so as my temps don't show it. Mind you the the last two days I kind of screwed up on the temps so it might look like O, but the temperatures had other reasons for being what they were, like two days ago it was really low, but our bedroom was FREEZING COLD!!! And the next day it was fairly high, but I didn't take it right when i woke up because I turned, spoke to DB for a minute, turned again realizing I didn't take it yet and took it, and you're not supposed to talk or anything before taking it! Plus I had alcohol the night before:shy:. Today's temp matches my other temps, so I really don't think I could have O'd already, as I am pretty sure it would have been much higher. I realllly hope I didn't O already, cuz then yesterday mornings early BD was the ONLY time we BD'd when it would have mattered, and even then it might have been tooo late :wacko: ... I'm thinking maybe my body attempted to O early, but really couldn't, so it better gear up again for O, or I will cry :cry::cry::cry: Oh yes, and my OPK was negative yesterday. But I hadn't done any yet prior to that. I really hope I didn't miss it already!


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie it sounds to me like your still yet to ovulate. Fingers crossed!!!

I feel empty not doing any sort of poas testing today. I don't need to test with my opk's any more and I have at least a week to wait until pregbancy testing. How can I keep myself busy this week?


----------



## too_scared

Shellie, i agree with Poppy. i think that maybe you had one of those patches of fertile cm that the ff tutorial talks about. :) i think that you are yet to ov. soon!!

Poppy, the tww is the worst! i made the mistake of testing on 8 dpo and now i am stuck testing every day :dohh: it is just making me feel worse and worse. i'm having a hard day today. i _think_ i see a teeny, tiny, faint hint of a evap on my test from today. so, i did an opk... there is a line. who knows. haha! the stress of it all might just push me over the end!


----------



## Poppy84

Too scared- I'm terrible at waiting. There's no point me saying I will wait two weeks Cos I know I will start testing by the end of this week.

I know how u feel- I went thru the same thing last month. I would spend ages looking at my tests convincing myself I could see a line. U r not out until the witch shows though. What dpo r u on now?
I think I'm either 1 or 2 dpo. My cm went back to creamy yest


----------



## Tawn

Thank you ladies so much for replying to my questions! I feel so lucky to have this forum, and this thread! I took another OPK today and it is fainter that yesterday, but still pretty dark (just not +), and I have to remind myself that I did have EWCM spots last week, and lots of O pain on Friday night so I am really hoping this is a real O for me! 

Seaweed Eater, I am not sure about my CM usually, which is frustrating! I had been on BCP for 5 years, then got off in mid-Feb this year and got my BFP that first cycle (before AF). So I really only have that cycle to go by, and I had loads of EWCM that time. So who knows! Here's hoping we get another BFP before AF this time too!

Can't wait to hear if that line gets darker TooScared!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :hugs: 

i am 11 dpo today. i _might_ (meaning i will...) do another test in a bit when i have held my pee a little longer. last time i got my bfp i got it at 13 dpo but i didn't test after 8 dpo when i got a bfn. 

i keep comparing that cycle to this cycle and feeling upset that i don't have the same symptoms. but, really, do i want the same symptoms if the pg was unsuccessful? i don't know. i am grasping at straws here to try to make myself more positive.

sounds like you have ov'd and you are in your tww Tawn! you and Poppy together! can't wait to hear about your bfp's ladies!


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo can't wait to hear results of your test. But remember if it is BFN it is still really early!


----------



## seaweed eater

Oohh too_scared! Can't wait to hear about the next test! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## too_scared

bfn :( i could only hold it for about 2 1/2 hours. hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Tawn

Awww :hugs: tooscared! Like Poppy said, it is still super early ESPECIALLY for 2 1/2 hour wee in the evening! Hopefully that BFP is just around the corner!


----------



## too_scared

thank you, Tawn. trying really hard to be positive for tomorrow morning.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully tomoro too scared... :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I didn't get my BFP until 18dpo, so don't lose hope! You may just implant a little later than "normal."


----------



## Poppy84

Awww too scared.... U will get that BFP soon. Fmu is much better. Good luck for the morning. Try not to stress xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy I am with u I wanna test already God I hate the tww I just wanna per on something!!!!!!! I am going to test Friday which is tooling early but idk my tarot cards lead me to believe that I should give it a try!!


----------



## Poppy84

Ok if u start testing fri, I'll start too hehe


----------



## Poppy84

4 days until we can pee on sticks yay


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## seaweed eater

Just sending you :hugs: :hugs: too_scared...fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

thank you :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> Shellie, i agree with Poppy. i think that maybe you had one of those patches of fertile cm that the ff tutorial talks about. :) i think that you are yet to ov. soon!!

Thanks too_scared and Poppy! I just did the FF certificate a few days ago and I do remember reading it. I just don't remember that ever happening to me ... no wait, scratch that, I do remember now ... after I went off BC pills in September my first cycle I think my body tried to O, because I had EWCM for a day, but then stopped, and then a week later I had it again, and that was when I had O pains as well. I had ewcm today a couple of times, but its still mostly creamy. I know FF says to mark down the most fertile type of CM u have even if its more then 1 type a day, but I do find it weird doing that since it was mostly creamy, just a tiny bit of ewcm a couple of times when i went to the bathroom. BD'd anyway! Stayed lyin in bed for 15 minutes afterwards, then got up, walked to the bathroom (TMI) and ahh sperm started dripping and rushed to grab a softcup cuz I didnt want anymore spermies to drip outta me!! I thought since I had been lying for a while it wouldn't have dripped so much, but I forgot about liquefaction from when I used to do sperm analysis at the lab I used to work at:dohh: I hope most of them had already gone where they needed to go, and not down my thighs lol lol


----------



## too_scared

i try to stay laying down as long as possible after bd'ing. i think the soft cups are a great idea! i usually bd and then go to sleep so i am laying down for at least 6 hours :) 

i am sure that ov is just around the corner for you!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well finally some good news! I have flung a dr that will do the nk cell testing for £360 which includes a scan 2 consultations the biopsy and bloods :) so after my u I exams in may we are going to go ahead all I have to do is chart my ovulation and contact her when Im ovulating.. X finally might just might get an answer x


----------



## too_scared

That is great news, bumpblues!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Bumpblues82 said:


> Well finally some good news! I have flung a dr that will do the nk cell testing for £360 which includes a scan 2 consultations the biopsy and bloods :) so after my u I exams in may we are going to go ahead all I have to do is chart my ovulation and contact her when Im ovulating.. X finally might just might get an answer x

That's awesome bumpblues I wish you the best.. good thing your able to stay pro active :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Shellie it sounds to me like your still yet to ovulate. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I feel empty not doing any sort of poas testing today. I don't need to test with my opk's any more and I have at least a week to wait until pregbancy testing. How can I keep myself busy this week?

read a book, watch some movies, catch up with friends, play a sport you like after work...ANYTHING to keep your mind off all of this stuff while you wait...or just read these posts and give your input.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw that's great bump blue...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey girls well af went so heavy yesterday shud I count cd1 thurs the day the spotting started or yesterday the day of the heavy flow?xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I think u count cd1 as the day heavy flow started.

Bump blues- good news. Hope it all gets sorted out for u


----------



## baileybubs

I would say from heavy flow Cheryl.

And that is great bump blues, hope you can get some answers!!

Fingers crossed for all you ladies waiting to test, I just know you are going to get your BFPs!!!

I myself am not so lucky.....the bleeding started again :-( I thought it had stopped spotting, then it was a little light spotting and yesterday was definitely more bleeding than spotting :sigh: it isn't heavy but it's more than just spotting, bit only in the morning, by night it's stopped again!! Rung EPAU and I'm having yet another scan to see if there's still retained tissue, I guess it's good that my uterus is making sure its thoroughly cleaned out before I start again though, but it may be a while until I get my BFP :nope: xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Well looks like I'm on cd2 then I do hope I ovulate on cd11 again like I did the time I fell pg so my plan is to start :sex: mon - sat il start my OPKs next wed I did it 5 days in a row last time 2days before the day of o and 2 days after and it worked so big fingers crossed for us ladies we get our BFPs in May :dust::dust:


----------



## too_scared

fx'd for you cheryl!! that sounds like a great plan :)

lots of :dust: for all you ladies


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so desperate to poas


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I'm so desperate to poas

Lol meeeee toooooo!!! I hate the two week torture!! Since using opks it drives me nuts cuz I just know we did everything right and it "should" happen!!!!! No symptoms bubble guts but that's normal my boobies don't even hurt yet which is common for now maybe I didn't o???


----------



## Poppy84

I have absolutely zero symptoms so far.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

The TWW is the absolute WORST! Good luck you guys!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> I'm so desperate to poas

Aww Poppy :hugs: Just remember the longer you wait, the more reliable the results!

AFM, I am still waiting to O. Did TWO OPKs today ... I know, I know, bad girl! And both had nothing more then a faint line :nope: So now I have 3 OPKs left. I guess I will have to stop at the dollar store tomorrow or the day after and pick up some more! Well I'm hoping it will come up positive before I need to buy more lol. I for sure have ewcm today. Although its not as much, nor as stretchy as what I am used to. Nonetheless, it is still ewcm! Probably won't be any BD'ing tonight as DB and my work schedules don't work out well today. He worked all day, so if he works tomorrow (he's a temp so his shifts get cancelled sometimes) he'll be asleep when I'm finished my evening shift at the hospital. 

Also, I think that whether I get a BFN or BFP, at the end of this cycle, I'm going to be going to the walk-in near my apartment that has specialists on site. I have believed for the last couple of years that I have hypothyroidism. My family doctor didn't do much about it, saying that a TSH of 9.5 was not 10, so it wasn't hypothyroidism, even though I had positive thyroid antibodies. He did get an ultrasound of my thyroid, and sent me to an endocrinoloist since I wanted to, but it seems even she didn't think I had it either. Anyway, since I've started doing my temps in the morning, I've noticed that they are REALLY low. I've been as low as 95.3 F. I remember when doing the FF certificate, they showed a chart with low temps (and mine are lower then the example they used) and that if your temps always seemed low, you should get your doctor to test your TSH and progesterone. So this really makes me think I really and truly have a thyroid issue that no one else but me seems to realize! For all I know, it could have caused my miscarriage (as having thyroid issues increases your chance of miscarrying!)


----------



## too_scared

i hope you are able to get someone who will help you, Shellie. that is so frustrating! 9.5 seems close enough to 10 to me! i hope you get some answers. my friend knows a girl who had 2 mmc's and it turns out they were due to thyroid issues. she now has a beautiful daughter. 

another bfn for me this morning. :( maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> i hope you are able to get someone who will help you, Shellie. that is so frustrating! 9.5 seems close enough to 10 to me! i hope you get some answers. my friend knows a girl who had 2 mmc's and it turns out they were due to thyroid issues. she now has a beautiful daughter.
> 
> another bfn for me this morning. :( maybe tomorrow.

I really hope someone will listen!

I'm sorry too_scared, perhaps tomorrow will be your day! Fx for you! :dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie good luck! I really hope you o soon! I can't wait for u to join me in TWW.

AFM- ahhhhhh my boobs and nipples hurt today!!!!! Also I had hardly any sleep last night because I kept feeling crampy things on my left side. I just have such a good feeling about this


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed poppy keep us posted .xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think i really should start buying OPK's. I didnt buy any last time and it just happened. I had my last HCG test on 23rd, the one before that was on the 17th, that was 40 and the one on the 23rd was below 5 but i think my HCG went to normal mid last week as my MC started increasing and changing but i dont know if i ovulated, im starting to feel like i dont want sex unless its gauranteed to get me pregnant and we have only been trying for a week or so lol i just want to go back to being pregnant and planning the year around me, e.g. not drinking, not being able to do certain things etc.....being unpregnant sucks! ha xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

cathgibbs said:


> I think i really should start buying OPK's. I didnt buy any last time and it just happened. I had my last HCG test on 23rd, the one before that was on the 17th, that was 40 and the one on the 23rd was below 5 but i think my HCG went to normal mid last week as my MC started increasing and changing but i dont know if i ovulated, im starting to feel like i dont want sex unless its gauranteed to get me pregnant and we have only been trying for a week or so lol i just want to go back to being pregnant and planning the year around me, e.g. not drinking, not being able to do certain things etc.....being unpregnant sucks! ha xx

Ahh:hugs: I know exactly what you mean its prob worse for me tho bc we do use opks so we know we are baby making on top of using preseed and we tried my diva cup this month!! So sec is more like a surgery lol thank God the boy is amazing and is totally uneffected for the most part hes just like "sex yeaha" some men cant take the pressure so..anyway if it happened quick the first time it will surely happen fast this time :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

CortneyMarie said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> I think i really should start buying OPK's. I didnt buy any last time and it just happened. I had my last HCG test on 23rd, the one before that was on the 17th, that was 40 and the one on the 23rd was below 5 but i think my HCG went to normal mid last week as my MC started increasing and changing but i dont know if i ovulated, im starting to feel like i dont want sex unless its gauranteed to get me pregnant and we have only been trying for a week or so lol i just want to go back to being pregnant and planning the year around me, e.g. not drinking, not being able to do certain things etc.....being unpregnant sucks! ha xx
> 
> Ahh:hugs: I know exactly what you mean its prob worse for me tho bc we do use opks so we know we are baby making on top of using preseed and we tried my diva cup this month!! So sec is more like a surgery lol thank God the boy is amazing and is totally uneffected for the most part hes just like "sex yeaha" some men cant take the pressure so..anyway if it happened quick the first time it will surely happen fast this time :flower:Click to expand...

Whats a diva cup lol and also do you know what FF is?? that is true, i think im better off not buying OPKs because as you said, you got the added pressure, right now we just do it every other day which suites me fine, before we were trying we would only :sex: about twice a week haha it doesnt bother me if I dont have it lol im too tired all the time, yeh my OH thinks of it as a good thing, so hes fine!!


----------



## too_scared

FF is fertility friend, a website used to track your signs and temps if you decide to do it. :) if you don't want pressure then you definitely don't want ff...


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I didn't start using OPKs till jan and fell pg straight away so I just wish I started using them before then cos I came off the pill in may last yr ntnp and we do hav a good sex life and do it around 3 times a week and I didnt get my BFP till I used them so I just now wish I didn't waste all tht time not knowing when I was oing...xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just a quick question girls. I had a slight bleed 18 days ago and I don't know if that was my AF or not. I was on holiday last week and done 2 OPK's ... one on Monday and one on Wednesday/Thursday (can't remember when :dohh: ) and both were negative. Done OPK's daily since Monday and all have been negative again. Could I have ovulated between my last OPK and Sunday as technically I would have been 13/14 days after the bleed. If I could have ovulated when would I test? x


----------



## too_scared

mrs mmm, are you tracking your cm? ewcm is a good indicator to know if you have ov'd or not, but even that is not 100%. opk's are 100% either. the only way to know for sure if you have ov'd is to temp. 

i really wish that i could help you. :hugs: i know how horrible it is to be in limbo and not know what is going on with your body. i was in the same place after my mmc. have you seen your dr lately? maybe they will be able to give you an idea?

i am considering not using opk's next cycle... :S i don't know if i will be able to survive it without poas! i am temping now so i think i might try this cycle without opk's because i find poas is really obsessive and maybe not too healthy for me. i don't know. i am considering it now but who knows what will happen when the time gets closer.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't know what my CM is like normally so no I haven't been tracking it. Yeah I know it's really really annoying! I've been to my doctors a couple of weeks ago and she never really said much tbh! I am thinking about taking my pill again to try and force a period. I have never TTC before and think temping is just way too complicated for me ... especially as I haven't had AF yet either!

This is probably going to be a bit TMI and totally off the mark but I guess google does that! I have had a few lumps on my vulva for a while ... upon googling I am almost 100% certain that they are sebaceous (sp?) cysts. Upon reading more info, they are caused by blocked sebaceous glands, swollen hair follicles and excessive testosterone production. Now I also looked into excessive testosterone production and it can cause miscarriages. I am wondering if this high level of testosterone may have caused my miscarriage. I have also read that excessive testosterone can cause irregular periods ... this could also be why I haven't yet had a period. I am probably reading into it WAY too much and am completely off the mark but I am thinking of heading to the doctors and mentioning this and maybe having a test to check my testosterone levels :shrug: I just want to know :hissy: x

ETA: Just had a quick look about high testosterone and some of the symptoms are hair loss which I've had for a few months now and acne which I have had for a good few years and am currently o medication for it ... maybe I should look at a trip to the doctors x


----------



## too_scared

dr. google can sure be scary! i think that if you have concerns you should go to the dr. but i don't think that self diagnosis is good for your mental health :hugs: i have done it before too. i hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Tawn

too_scared said:


> dr. google can sure be scary! i think that if you have concerns you should go to the dr. but i don't think that self diagnosis is good for your mental health :hugs: i have done it before too. i hope you get some answers soon!

I completely agree with too scared! I have convinced myself I had many a horrible disease by google searching symptoms. In fact, my DH has banned me from doing it any more because, while I am usually very level-headed and rational, google self-diagnosis makes me absolutely go CRAZY! But if you are concerned, definitely go see you doctor and I hope you get some clear answers! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

mrs. mmm, i also wanted to mention that temping is not at all complicated. i was like you before i started temping, thinking i would never be able to do it, thinking it was too much for me. but, now that i have started it is actually very easy. i promise :) i just set my alarm for the same time every day, take my temp, enter it into my phone ff app, and then roll back over and go to sleep if it is not a work day.


----------



## cathgibbs

too_scared said:


> FF is fertility friend, a website used to track your signs and temps if you decide to do it. :) if you don't want pressure then you definitely don't want ff...




CherylC3 said:


> Hey I didn't start using OPKs till jan and fell pg straight away so I just wish I started using them before then cos I came off the pill in may last yr ntnp and we do hav a good sex life and do it around 3 times a week and I didnt get my BFP till I used them so I just now wish I didn't waste all tht time not knowing when I was oing...xx

Thank you ladies, i think ill hold off from buying them this month if AF arrives then ill buy them after that! then ill start annoying OH by POAS haha xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MissMummyMoo, I too thought temping wouldn't work for me. I work shift, so my sleeping schedule is always changing, and DB doesn't even know I'm doing it since he doesn't want to know any of the technicalities of TTC ... he just wants it to "happen" lol. Anyway, I have a silent digital thermometer that I have on my nightstand, and when I wakeup I take it. Somedays aren't perfect. Like this morning I forgot to take it when DB woke up. I always wake up when he gets up for work, and usually take my temp then since it was after the most amount of sleep. I ended up taking it about 2 hours later since I fell asleep again and took it when i woke up after that. Not perfect, but it's still better then no temp. Screwups or not, I can still see I did O last cycle :thumbup:

Poppy, I hope all that cramping was implantation!! How many DPO are you?? :dust:

AFM, I thought my CM had worked itself out, but it had decided to go back to creamy, AGAIN! It's ewcm one minute, creamy the next. Maybe I got ahead of myself hoping I would O early and really what I thought this whole time this cycle was ewcm really wasn't and it was just creamy that stretched a little more then usual, but no where near the stretchiness of ewcm that I'm used to. I think the fact I accidentally took soy and vitex together earlier this cycle might have messed me up:dohh: I hope I don't have to wait much longer to O. I wanna join you TWW girls!!!!!

off to buy more OPKs!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

ShellieLabTek said:


> MissMummyMoo, I too thought temping wouldn't work for me. I work shift, so my sleeping schedule is always changing, and DB doesn't even know I'm doing it since he doesn't want to know any of the technicalities of TTC ... he just wants it to "happen" lol. Anyway, I have a silent digital thermometer that I have on my nightstand, and when I wakeup I take it. Somedays aren't perfect. Like this morning I forgot to take it when DB woke up. I always wake up when he gets up for work, and usually take my temp then since it was after the most amount of sleep. I ended up taking it about 2 hours later since I fell asleep again and took it when i woke up after that. Not perfect, but it's still better then no temp. Screwups or not, I can still see I did O last cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Poppy, I hope all that cramping was implantation!! How many DPO are you?? :dust:
> 
> AFM, I thought my CM had worked itself out, but it had decided to go back to creamy, AGAIN! It's ewcm one minute, creamy the next. Maybe I got ahead of myself hoping I would O early and really what I thought this whole time this cycle was ewcm really wasn't and it was just creamy that stretched a little more then usual, but no where near the stretchiness of ewcm that I'm used to. I think the fact I accidentally took soy and vitex together earlier this cycle might have messed me up:dohh: I hope I don't have to wait much longer to O. I wanna join you TWW girls!!!!!
> 
> off to buy more OPKs!!

Are ya sure you cant wait lol...I'm in agony over here I'm getting little cramps and my bbs are starting to get sore and firmer (this always happens) yet I'm going crazy ready to pee on a freaking stick already!!! Its only 5dpo!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

1st day of BD'ing = CHECK!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've ordered a basal thermometer so will give it a try! :thumbsup: 

So what do I do just take my temp at the same time every morning before I get up? X


----------



## too_scared

you have to take your temp every morning as close to the same time as you can. you also have to take it before you move around or even talk. :) when my alarm goes off i reach my hand up and turn it off and then grab the thermometer and that it is, just moving that one arm. 

easy as pie :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Just an update, I still have a 2cm lump if retained tissue :cry: but I have finally been seen by someone who can help me, and she is going to try and manually dilate my cervix and pull the lump out as it is stuck behind it, the lump isn't actually stuck to the lining if my womb.

The interesting facts I found out might be useful to some of you. As the lump is at my cervix my hcg levels are back at zero and that's why I have been getting BFN's. So a bfn does not definitely mean that you have passed everything. Also, the scan showed that my right ovary was ovulating, or about to. Which makes sense as I have O pain on my right side! But I am still bleeding, and I am getting negative opk's as the egg hasn't been released yet. 

So it is possible to O whilst bleeding, and it is also possible to be feeling O pain and have negative opk's. I hope that info helps anyone xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well I've ordered it so might give it a go when it arrives ... although it's kinda pointless right now as I don't know where in my cycle I am! however my OPK's seem to be getting darker ... so I'm either coming up to ovulation .... or I'm pregnant :shrug: I have had cramps for the last couple of days but not ovulation cramps more like period cramps xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww baileybubs I am so sorry to hear about that! I guess the only good thing is that you now have a definite answer and hopefully can get it resolved to go right back to TTC as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Baily it sucks that you have to go through this but like fawn said I'm glad you are finally getting it taken care of..plus its awesome that your body is still trying to work right :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Tawn said:


> Awww baileybubs I am so sorry to hear about that! I guess the only good thing is that you now have a definite answer and hopefully can get it resolved to go right back to TTC as soon as possible. :hugs:

Tawn where r ya in ur twa I thought u were only a day pr so behind me and I'm on 6dpo I could symptom spot but after last cycle I feel like symptoms don't mean shit for me anyway!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies,

I am glad just to know it will hopefully be sorted soon, and fingers crossed by next week I can be back to testing opk's yay!! Although I don't envy you guys in the tww, FX'd for your BFPs ladies xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

CortneyMarie said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Awww baileybubs I am so sorry to hear about that! I guess the only good thing is that you now have a definite answer and hopefully can get it resolved to go right back to TTC as soon as possible. :hugs:
> 
> Tawn where r ya in ur twa I thought u were only a day pr so behind me and I'm on 6dpo I could symptom spot but after last cycle I feel like symptoms don't mean shit for me anyway!!Click to expand...

Cortney, I am 3DPO today (hard to believe it's only been 3 days! Feels like time is moving SO SLOWLY!) So pretty early for me to symptom spot, but I was going to the bathroom an insane amount yesterday with a full bladder when I wasn't really drinking anything--which was one of my very first symptoms last BFP. I guess time will tell! I will keep my finger's crossed for you that your symptoms are the real deal this month! :hugs: When do you think you will test?


----------



## Poppy84

Oh baileybubbs. So sorry for u!!!! I hope u get it all sorted out soon. Lots of love!!!! Xx


Afm- I'm an idiot! I'm only 5dpo and I poas. Haha of course it was a BFN!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Oh baileybubbs. So sorry for u!!!! I hope u get it all sorted out soon. Lots of love!!!! Xx
> 
> 
> Afm- I'm an idiot! I'm only 5dpo and I poas. Haha of course it was a BFN!!!

No Poppy, ur hopeful, not an idiot! 

:sex: with my hunny this morning :happydance: My CM is still creamy (though it did go to egg white again yesterday, donno whats with the back and forth!) Put a softcup in with some Zestica fertility lube in it..figured since I've been mostly creamy then egg white cm I probably needed the extra help! Used my ovulation scope this morning and this is what I got (pic below!). I thought I had some full ferning a couple of day ago, but when I saw this I realized that what I saw before was NOT full ferning! Soooooo O is coming sooon! yay!!! I hope so anyway lol Hope my OPK is positive later today! FX!!
 



Attached Files:







FullFerning2012April26.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 52


----------



## too_scared

baileybubs, i am so sorry :hugs: i really hope everything is sorted out for you very soon. 

Poppy, i agree with Shellie, you are hopeful! :)

yay Shellie!! i have my fingers crossed for you!! busy time!! 

i am still very nervous about this but i got my bfp yesterday :) SO happy but scared that it might get ripped away from me again.


----------



## love1623

Yay tooscared! Don't worry enjoy it.  u deserve it


----------



## Tawn

OMG too scared! Congrats! :hugs: I know you are probably nervous and worried, but that is AMAZING news! Say it loud, say if proud! So glad you have gotten your :bfp:


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations too scared!!! That's amazing news!! Xxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

YAY too_scared!!! See we told you it was just too early before! :happydance: Hopefully I'll O soon and join you in a couple of weeks!!


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies!! i can't wait until you all join me!


----------



## Poppy84

Ahhhhhh omg congratulations!!!!! Lots of baby sticky dust to u xxxxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Awesome news tooscared I cant wait to join ya!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Too scared!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Think positive thoughts!!! Looking forward to the rest of you joining us in the next few days....looks like there is a few of you coming up to testing time!!!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Iv decided now iv started testing, I may as well just test every day until BFP (hopefully not af). Can't wait to join u all


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm at work and decided to double check with a real microscope if I was still ferning, and yup, definatly am:thumbup: So no doubting now that maybe I had made a mistake! I really need to pee but want to wait a bit longer to do an OPK. Hope it's positive! If not I hope it's AT LEAST a little darker then its been the last 4 days!


----------



## toothfairy29

:blush:I tested every day poppy! at least once....and for a couple of weeks after BFP too if you remember!!


----------



## Poppy84

Yay shellie


----------



## too_scared

awesome news Shellie!! fx'd for the positive opk this evening!

toothfairy, i feel like i am going to be testing for a while still too.

i can't wait until all you ladies have bfp's! this really is a lucky thread!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Yay shellie

I'm wasting opks :haha: I figure if I get something that's close to pos ill use an if then a digit lol I'm only 6 dpo and a psycho!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

too_scared said:


> awesome news Shellie!! fx'd for the positive opk this evening!
> 
> toothfairy, i feel like i am going to be testing for a while still too.
> 
> i can't wait until all you ladies have bfp's! this really is a lucky thread!!

I have actually stopped now. Haven't tested for about 2 wks! I must have spent a fortune!!! Still don't really feel I am coming to terms with this pregnancy yet. How do you other feel?


----------



## Poppy84

CortneyMarie said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Yay shellie
> 
> I'm wasting opks :haha: I figure if I get something that's close to pos ill use an if then a digit lol I'm only 6 dpo and a psycho!!!Click to expand...

Well iv got 25 cheepie pregnancy tests so I think using 1 a day is ok. I'll use my frer if I get any sort of faint line


----------



## seaweed eater

HOORAY too_scared!!! :wohoo: :yipee:
I was just looking at your chart and thought your LP was starting to get long for a non-pregnant cycle :haha: So excited for you hon, fingers crossed for a sticky bean!

And Shellie, yay for ovulation! :happydance: And awesome BD timing too. I have never used one of those ferning microscopes but it looks awfully cool!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> awesome news Shellie!! fx'd for the positive opk this evening!
> 
> toothfairy, i feel like i am going to be testing for a while still too.
> 
> i can't wait until all you ladies have bfp's! this really is a lucky thread!!

Not quite dark enough for a positive ... but, it's getting there! it's darker then it was yesterday, so hopefully tomorrow it'll be positive... if its lighter tomorrow, I'm going to assume my surge happened overnight and I missed testing for it. I ended up doing two test as the first one wasn't absorbing properly:nope: No worries, I still have 10 tests left i think...Or maybe I'll do another one tonight before going to sleep. If it wasn't for dollarstore OPKs I don't think I'd be doing so many! lol Haven't caved in yet and ordered ICs ... I think I'd go overboard!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> I think i really should start buying OPK's. I didnt buy any last time and it just happened. I had my last HCG test on 23rd, the one before that was on the 17th, that was 40 and the one on the 23rd was below 5 but i think my HCG went to normal mid last week as my MC started increasing and changing but i dont know if i ovulated, im starting to feel like i dont want sex unless its gauranteed to get me pregnant and we have only been trying for a week or so lol i just want to go back to being pregnant and planning the year around me, e.g. not drinking, not being able to do certain things etc.....being unpregnant sucks! ha xx

i did OPK's first month we tried and didn't find they helped me at all and we didn't get pregnant but then again i might have been doing them wrong or doing them at the wrong times, etc becuase i didn't realize my cycle was 31 days instead of 28 days. i'm using them this month so we shall see. And i TOTALLY get what you're saying about starting to feel that way about sex becuase i'm feeling the same way and that's not like me at all to feel this way. i'm normally a horn dog but with this, it's different. Just hang in there and keep bd'ing. That's the only way to get your baby and i feel the exact same way regarding that too. i want to go back to the planning and not drinking and dealing with my restrictions because i was getting good at it and i want it back too. we WILL get our babies! I just know it!


----------



## too_scared

toothfairy29 said:


> I have actually stopped now. Haven't tested for about 2 wks! I must have spent a fortune!!! Still don't really feel I am coming to terms with this pregnancy yet. How do you other feel?

scared. i am so terrified it is going to be ripped away from me again. i am torn between shouting it from the rooftops and not wanting anyone to know. this time i have hardly any symptoms at all. last time i was sick, sore, and tired right from the very start. this time my chest is a tiny bit sore and i am a tiny bit bloated... scared!



Poppy84 said:


> Well iv got 25 cheepie pregnancy tests so I think using 1 a day is ok. I'll use my frer if I get any sort of faint line

that is what i did. i did ic until i got a teeny faint line and then did a frer. i might get digital tests for next week sometime... :blush:

Shellie, that might be as dark as your opk's get. mine were never darker than the control line. usually they weren't even as dark but when they peaked i just called it positive. :)

thank you seaweed eater!! i am very (cautiously) excited :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

too_scared said:


> baileybubs, i am so sorry :hugs: i really hope everything is sorted out for you very soon.
> 
> Poppy, i agree with Shellie, you are hopeful! :)
> 
> yay Shellie!! i have my fingers crossed for you!! busy time!!
> 
> i am still very nervous about this but i got my bfp yesterday :) SO happy but scared that it might get ripped away from me again.

YAY, YAY, YAY! I know it's scary but try not to stress...stress is bad for you! Hope it sticks and I'm SO happy for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw too scared tht is amazing so so happy for chick..xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies :)


----------



## Myangelavery

Congrats on those bfps!!!!!!! Yayy! I finally stopped spotting from mc a week and a half ago and have been having lots of stringy thick tinted cm...sorry if tmi! Thought maybe ovulating but test says no:( I have aslo had a conception reading with jenny and she said a july bfp but i hope will be sooner!! Am awaiting a reading from gail too:)))


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Myangelavery said:


> Congrats on those bfps!!!!!!! Yayy! I finally stopped spotting from mc a week and a half ago and have been having lots of stringy thick tinted cm...sorry if tmi! Thought maybe ovulating but test says no:( I have aslo had a conception reading with jenny and she said a july bfp but i hope will be sooner!! Am awaiting a reading from gail too:)))

Good to hear you've finally stopped bleeding! A July BFP would be awesome:thumbup: I've thought about having a reading just for the heck of it. I would have a hard time believing it though if I did get one.

AFM, I seem to have no CM at the moment, and I am spotting:nope: ... I also have O pains, soooo O must be coming really soon! I want to try another OPK before going to bed tonight, so hopefully it will come up +!


----------



## toothfairy29

Too scared I think a digi would show now? They seem to be more sensitive at moment? I got my digi pos first day I got the frer pos


----------



## Wiggler

Hi ladies!!!

Too_Scared - Congrats!!!! :happyance: A digi would probably show :hugs:

How is everyone and when is everyone testing? x x x


----------



## Tawn

I will be 10DPO next Thursday the 3rd, so I will probably start testing then!

I know I am only 4DPO today, and it is still SUUUPER early, but I definitely don't feel like I did last time I got a BFP. I suspected from day 1 that I was pg, but this time I don't feel as sure. But I guess only time will tell!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn I didn't feel anything till about 8dpo last time so u cud be.. Xx


----------



## Straub

I have had two miscarriages the past four months. First one in Jan we waited a month fell straight away and miscarried again. Totally devastating but the only way I feel like I will get over this is with a successful pregnancy. It's been a week and a half since bleeding stopped and I have used an OPK most days ( if I'm honest sometimes twice a day) but no luck so far. Im going to keep testing and trying and hope that we are able to fall straight away. Good luck to everyone else in the same boat


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies,

What are these readings everyone is talking about? how much are they and are they accurate? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey straub I didn't get my +OPK till cd34 after my mc so I'm on cd5 and hoping this time il get my +OPK around day 11ish.... Hoping this is our month girlies :dust:


----------



## Tawn

Straub-- I didn't get my +OPK until CD25 after my m/c. So hang in there, it might be late this month but I am sure it will happen for you!

Cathgibbs--there are all sorts of psychics who do pregnancy and conception readings. I did one for fun (and I was having a rough day) right after m/c and I chose Gail because I was told she had the highest accuracy rating here on BnB. She predicted a May 2012 conception for a healthy baby girl and a June 2014 conception for a baby boy for me. No way of knowing if it is true yet, only time will tell! But it was a bit of fun. And I am hoping (since I am in my first TWW post m/c) that the May conception she saw was actually a May BFP as it will be May 3rd before I start testing! Here is the listing, it is half price right now only 4.99 so pretty cheap! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170761741937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Cheryl- thanks for the support, I am trying to stay positive while at the same time not drive myself crazy during the TWW. I really hope you get your +OPK soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Straub-- I didn't get my +OPK until CD25 after my m/c. So hang in there, it might be late this month but I am sure it will happen for you!
> 
> Cathgibbs--there are all sorts of psychics who do pregnancy and conception readings. I did one for fun (and I was having a rough day) right after m/c and I chose Gail because I was told she had the highest accuracy rating here on BnB. She predicted a May 2012 conception for a healthy baby girl and a June 2014 conception for a baby boy for me. No way of knowing if it is true yet, only time will tell! But it was a bit of fun. And I am hoping (since I am in my first TWW post m/c) that the May conception she saw was actually a May BFP as it will be May 3rd before I start testing! Here is the listing, it is half price right now only 4.99 so pretty cheap! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170761741937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Cheryl- thanks for the support, I am trying to stay positive while at the same time not drive myself crazy during the TWW. I really hope you get your +OPK soon!

Thanks hun!  xx i got a regular medium and i went on a few weeks back and he asked if i were pregnant i said no and he told me to check, 3 days later i did and i was pregnant! xxx


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :) 

i want to wait for a bit and then get the digi test because i want it to say 3 + :) do you guys know how long the test says pregnant for? i guess i should take a picture for my journal? 

Shellie, do you think you have ov'd already? dried up cm usually means ov has passed. plus you had that great ferning yesterday. i hope this is your cycle!!

hi to everyone else! i hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## cathgibbs

stays showing for 24 hours hun then it goes, we tok pictures last time, its nice to keep them  xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

sending tons of sticky baby :dust: to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Straub-- I didn't get my +OPK until CD25 after my m/c. So hang in there, it might be late this month but I am sure it will happen for you!
> 
> Cathgibbs--there are all sorts of psychics who do pregnancy and conception readings. I did one for fun (and I was having a rough day) right after m/c and I chose Gail because I was told she had the highest accuracy rating here on BnB. She predicted a May 2012 conception for a healthy baby girl and a June 2014 conception for a baby boy for me. No way of knowing if it is true yet, only time will tell! But it was a bit of fun. And I am hoping (since I am in my first TWW post m/c) that the May conception she saw was actually a May BFP as it will be May 3rd before I start testing! Here is the listing, it is half price right now only 4.99 so pretty cheap! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170761741937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Just had my reading back, predicted a late June conception for a boy and October conception for a girl. I hope she meant May instead of June lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh that sounds like fun! Might get a reading myself! Did you put any mention of your recent mc in the info you gave her? Think I'll give it a whirl to cheer me up, thanks ladies xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Ooooh that sounds like fun! Might get a reading myself! Did you put any mention of your recent mc in the info you gave her? Think I'll give it a whirl to cheer me up, thanks ladies xxxxx

Nope just your name, DOB how many children you have and if you are trying, heres what she said

Linking in around you, I sense alot of positive changes around you, and more so within 2013, spirit who come around you are also talking about a worry connecting to finance that soon a solution is also on the way, so spirit feel a much more secure 2013 awaits you

Looking at pregnancy, I feel this is strongly on your mind and feel you may have just had a recent or past dissapointment around you connecting to pregnancy, I see here a strong indication that you will be pregnant within 2012 and give birth within 2013 and I feel conception to be late June 2012, a healthy baby boy is born and all shows well around pregnancy labour and birth

I then see a further conception around October 2014, and see a healthy baby girl born 2015, again all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth, also a very fast labour is indicated her for you, and again alot of happiness is around your life at this time

I see a strong relationship line, and also link with a J initial spirit side around you :) x

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

BUT i have noticed she says 2 children ALOT on other peoples readings and also mentions finance a lot too so im a bit sceptical now, i hopw it is wrong as i cant wait until the end of June to be pregnant again lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna give it a go and see why mine says, it's a bit of fun isn't it? Would be awesome for you if she's right!! Will let you know what mine says when I get it xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I'm gonna give it a go and see why mine says, it's a bit of fun isn't it? Would be awesome for you if she's right!! Will let you know what mine says when I get it xxxx

it is a bit of fun but i take things seriously which i really shouldnt do lol! i seen my medium 3 days before i found out i was pregnant and he told me i was so now i kinda believing in everything they tell me lol xxx yeh do it now hun and C+P it so i can see! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Will do as soon as she emails it to me, might not be til Monday though as its weekend. I'm all excited now lol, I can be quite sceptical I psychics but I think some can be really good xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Cortney Marie- have u tested yet?
I tested today and in sure I could see something but it could just be my eyes playing up. Iv had some crampy things going on today and it's def not my imagination


----------



## love1623

thats awesome poppy... maybe upload it ill give it a look :)


----------



## too_scared

yes! please upload it! :) i can't wait to see more bfp's!


----------



## Poppy84

I can't- I took it apart haha

It was only a glimmer. Prob wouldn't see in a photo

I am only 6dpo so it's prob too early. I'll do another one with fmu tomorrow


----------



## love1623

haha.. thats way early.. but I did the exact same thing :)


----------



## Poppy84

Hehe hoping I'll get a BFP on Sunday when im 8dpo. That's when I got it last time. I'm feeling sooooo positive about this. I just have a good feeling


----------



## love1623

yay.. I hope u do.. I have faith for ya :)


----------



## Tawn

Yay! SO excited for you Poppy! I really hope you get to add your BFP to the title! :)


----------



## too_scared

fingers and toes crossed for you, Poppy!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> Cortney Marie- have u tested yet?
> I tested today and in sure I could see something but it could just be my eyes playing up. Iv had some crampy things going on today and it's def not my imagination

Omg awesome yep I tested this morning cuz I been peeing on opks and they are dark but the ic. Was stark white this am. I hate to say it but I'm getting my hopes up bc I'm crampy but that happened last cycle..but the thing is that bbs are not nearly as sore as they usually are just bigger which is normal but the cycle I got my bfp my tatas didn't start hurting till really late???? Idk I just found another one of my friends is prego after not trying and I am so mad. Why why why do I have to go through this crap I'm so upset rout now :cry:!!! I hope u get ur bfp tomorrow it sounds like you will :hugs: I'm gonna hold off till Sunday 9dpo that's when I got my last one so fx!¡


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: cortneymarie i have my fingers and toes crossed for you too!! come on bfp's!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

too_scared said:


> thanks ladies :)
> 
> i want to wait for a bit and then get the digi test because i want it to say 3 + :) do you guys know how long the test says pregnant for? i guess i should take a picture for my journal?
> 
> Shellie, do you think you have ov'd already? dried up cm usually means ov has passed. plus you had that great ferning yesterday. i hope this is your cycle!!
> 
> hi to everyone else! i hope you are all having a good day.

I'm thinking I'm Oing today. Did an OPK a little while ago and it was not even a little bit positive, where the one I did yesterday at least had a line that was half as dark as the control (i know it's still considered negative) and my temperature dropped this morning, so my guess is it will be high tomorrow. I still had ferning today but not as much as yesterday but still more then every other day. We only BD'd yesterday and a couple of days before that. I doubt we'll be BDing today as DB is upset about some news at work, so I don't want to try and force it. I just hope if I am Oing today that yesterday was enough. And my Ov pain is gone too. Have a feeling its not gonna happen this cycle because of how lousy my CM was this month. I think its because I stopped taking the extra vitamin c as I heard too much can cause miscarriages and I was taking WAAY too much ... I guess I should have still taken some, just not as much as I was (figured the amount in prenatals was enough). I'm going to add it back to my vitamins, just a lot less this time!!


----------



## Myangelavery

Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Straub said:


> I have had two miscarriages the past four months. First one in Jan we waited a month fell straight away and miscarried again. Totally devastating but the only way I feel like I will get over this is with a successful pregnancy. It's been a week and a half since bleeding stopped and I have used an OPK most days ( if I'm honest sometimes twice a day) but no luck so far. Im going to keep testing and trying and hope that we are able to fall straight away. Good luck to everyone else in the same boat

Good luck!!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Straub-- I didn't get my +OPK until CD25 after my m/c. So hang in there, it might be late this month but I am sure it will happen for you!
> 
> Cathgibbs--there are all sorts of psychics who do pregnancy and conception readings. I did one for fun (and I was having a rough day) right after m/c and I chose Gail because I was told she had the highest accuracy rating here on BnB. She predicted a May 2012 conception for a healthy baby girl and a June 2014 conception for a baby boy for me. No way of knowing if it is true yet, only time will tell! But it was a bit of fun. And I am hoping (since I am in my first TWW post m/c) that the May conception she saw was actually a May BFP as it will be May 3rd before I start testing! Here is the listing, it is half price right now only 4.99 so pretty cheap! https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170761741937?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Cheryl- thanks for the support, I am trying to stay positive while at the same time not drive myself crazy during the TWW. I really hope you get your +OPK soon!

What is that in U.S. dollars? I'm from the U.S. I'm thinking of doing this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CortneyMarie said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Cortney Marie- have u tested yet?
> I tested today and in sure I could see something but it could just be my eyes playing up. Iv had some crampy things going on today and it's def not my imagination
> 
> Omg awesome yep I tested this morning cuz I been peeing on opks and they are dark but the ic. Was stark white this am. I hate to say it but I'm getting my hopes up bc I'm crampy but that happened last cycle..but the thing is that bbs are not nearly as sore as they usually are just bigger which is normal but the cycle I got my bfp my tatas didn't start hurting till really late???? Idk I just found another one of my friends is prego after not trying and I am so mad. Why why why do I have to go through this crap I'm so upset rout now :cry:!!! I hope u get ur bfp tomorrow it sounds like you will :hugs: I'm gonna hold off till Sunday 9dpo that's when I got my last one so fx!¡Click to expand...

I'm saying a prayer for you Cortney that you do get your BFP! Try not to worry about others and their news, even if it does suck. I understand. It doesn't seem fair at all. They aren't trying, they don't care if it happens and it DOES! It's very frustrating. I feel the same way about all my preggers friends/family or ones that just found out. But we have to stay strong and have our moment of being upset but then be happy for them because maybe it is just what's "supposed to be" for them...you know? I don't know. I tell myself this stuff all the time to make myself feel better. Maybe it will help both of us. Hang in there!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Myangelavery said:


> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf

Op I ordered one 3 days ago and have gotten nothing I'm almost wondering if I didn't get ripped off cuz I didn't use paypal bc it was being fucked up??I even sent her a message via her website asking what was going on...nothing that was 2 days ago so maybe my initial order was 4-5 days ago I paid. 16.50 wth!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Fingers crossed for you Poppy and CortneyMarie! :dust: And congrats on O, Shellie. I think your BD timing is great!


----------



## Myangelavery

CortneyMarie said:


> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf
> 
> Op I ordered one 3 days ago and have gotten nothing I'm almost wondering if I didn't get ripped off cuz I didn't use paypal bc it was being fucked up??I even sent her a message via her website asking what was going on...nothing that was 2 days ago so maybe my initial order was 4-5 days ago I paid. 16.50 wth!!Click to expand...

I didnt use paypal either. I got a reading from jenny i ordered saturday and got if tues and on her site the info like your name and birthdate had a place to fill it in. This last one was gail and you had to seperately e mail all the info after you bought it which was a big pain in the ass. Who did u order from? Jenny is in canada and gail uk so i wondered if us being in US made a difference i sent a message today and she doesnt reply on weekends:( dont know what to do.


----------



## Straub

Thanks @ttcbabyisom I got a positive OPK today so now the fun begins. Good luck to you too xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Myangelavery said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf
> 
> Op I ordered one 3 days ago and have gotten nothing I'm almost wondering if I didn't get ripped off cuz I didn't use paypal bc it was being fucked up??I even sent her a message via her website asking what was going on...nothing that was 2 days ago so maybe my initial order was 4-5 days ago I paid. 16.50 wth!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt use paypal either. I got a reading from jenny i ordered saturday and got if tues and on her site the info like your name and birthdate had a place to fill it in. This last one was gail and you had to seperately e mail all the info after you bought it which was a big pain in the ass. Who did u order from? Jenny is in canada and gail uk so i wondered if us being in US made a difference i sent a message today and she doesnt reply on weekends:( dont know what to do.Click to expand...

I ordered from Gail but and payment went thru but I never got an email saying what to send her or anything so I sent her one asking what was going on?? Tomorrow is day 3 and istill haven't received a thing from her??? I got one from another ebay psychic idk we will see I got her confirmation email asking for details and sent it back...good luck hun

Yeah straub twa let the fun begin :flower:


----------



## Poppy84

BFN today on dpo7. I think my eyes were playing tricks on me yest.

I'm supposed to be going out drinking tonight with my best friend for her birthday. She will def notice if I don't drink. Don't know what to do. It's annoying not being able to have a drink when I don't even know if I'm pregnant.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey poppy il be the same next week when I'm going out il be in the 2ww so I'm just going to have 2 or 3 cos loads of ppl u find out they are pg always say oh no I was so drunk while I was pg so if u just hav a few you'll be fine cos if it was me I'd be annoyed if it turned out I wasn't pg.... A cpl won't hurt then ur friend won't be suspicious.... Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hi girls! For all those of you that ordered from Gail--you have to send her an email with your name, DOB, whether you are ttc and how many children you already have to her personal email address. (it is listed at the bottom of the listing. I used a message through ebay and she claimed to "not get it" for over a week, but as soon as I sent another one via email she sent my reading the next day)

AFM I don't have *ANY* symptoms right now 5DPO besides being really hungry (which prob has nothing to do with being pg). I am starting to lose hope this time cause even though our bd schedule was perfect, I just don't FEEL pregnant. I had loads of symptoms and knew right away last time, but I just don't think it's happened this time :cry:

Anyone have any hopeful stories for me of not having any symptoms at this stage and still getting a BFP?


----------



## toothfairy29

Yawn I didn't feel as pregnant this time round either and had even had a couple of drinks and taken benolyn original right up to bfp at 9dpo as didn't think I was preg.
Poppy 7dpo is still way early!!! Dont panic yet!!!!

Ladies what do you think of this? I am 8+4 wks and as I said earlier in this post started ms from 5wks. Was really really bad by 6wk throwing up 2-3 times day having to sip fizzy drink and eat every couple hours etc. BUT from Tuesday just gone 8 wks. I have been feeling 70% better. Still nauseous in the morning and when tired but haven't been sick and feel loads better. I am worried the baby has died. I haven't mentioned it to anyone. Obviously an relieved to feel better but I shouldn't be so early should I? With my 15 year old was sick til labour and with 13 year old sick til 16 wks?


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Hey poppy il be the same next week when I'm going out il be in the 2ww so I'm just going to have 2 or 3 cos loads of ppl u find out they are pg always say oh no I was so drunk while I was pg so if u just hav a few you'll be fine cos if it was me I'd be annoyed if it turned out I wasn't pg.... A cpl won't hurt then ur friend won't be suspicious.... Xxx

The thing is- I'm so scared of anything bad happening to my baby if I'm pregnant. I will worry for the whole pregnancy that I had a couple of drinks just before i got my BFP


----------



## Poppy84

My husband just had a look at this mornings test and he seems to think he can see a second line. I can't see it haha


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> Yawn I didn't feel as pregnant this time round either and had even had a couple of drinks and taken benolyn original right up to bfp at 9dpo as didn't think I was preg.
> Poppy 7dpo is still way early!!! Dont panic yet!!!!
> 
> Ladies what do you think of this? I am 8+4 wks and as I said earlier in this post started ms from 5wks. Was really really bad by 6wk throwing up 2-3 times day having to sip fizzy drink and eat every couple hours etc. BUT from Tuesday just gone 8 wks. I have been feeling 70% better. Still nauseous in the morning and when tired but haven't been sick and feel loads better. I am worried the baby has died. I haven't mentioned it to anyone. Obviously an relieved to feel better but I shouldn't be so early should I? With my 15 year old was sick til labour and with 13 year old sick til 16 wks?

Could u get an emergency scan to check?
I didn't get any sickness at all with my last pregnancy so it might be a good sign that uv had some even if it has gone x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

toothfairy, I had no ms the whole pregnancy and my baby was fine up until 11 weeks, my mum also had no ms at all when she had both me and my brother, so dont panic, I really dont think ms has anything to do with how the baby is doing. If you are really worried maybe go to doctors and ask them to check that your hcg levels are still rising as they should.

Poppy - what do you normally drink? I would try and order your drinks when your friends cant hear, and get something like lime and soda (i normally drink vodka lime and soda when I'm not pg) or get them to put your drink in a wine glass and get something like appletise that looks similar......you may think its really obvious but you'll be surprised how unobservant people are lol! Thats what i tried and it worked, but as i said i normally drink vodka lime and soda so it wasnt to hard to disguise it.

And I have received my reading from Gail.....although its a bit disappointing, it just sounds like all the others, but if its true yay!! Here it is;

Linking in around you, I see alot of positive change coming into your life, and I feel your making alot of plans for the future

I sense around you in your life a strong need for children shows

I feel that May to June will be your conception month and Im shown a healthy baby boy here, and see all is well around pregnancy and birth

I then see a further pregnancy for December 2015 and I see a healthy baby girl with this, and also this shows as healthy and well around pregnancy, birth and labour

You also show as having a lovely strong relationship path and alot of happiness ahead for you

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

Like I said it sounds very generic and again she predicts 2 children, one boy and one girl.

We will see in the next two months if she's right, but at the moment I am still praying to god that my uterus is finally clear! The bleeding seemed to suddenly stop yesterday after my procedure but got a blood clot and more blood this morning, but I'm taking that as a good thing and hope that its just tapering off....


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn be positive :hugs:

Tooth fairy ur baby will be fine remember every pregnancy is different...xx

Poppy do wot ever feels right for u but remember they do say a cpl of drinks wont cos a mc, I kno next week when I go out its a friend who never knew I pg last time and doesn't kno bout the mc so Im just goin to hav a cpl cos she already thot I was pg last time I never had a drink...x


----------



## Tawn

Toothfairy, thanks for the reassurance. I hope the BFP is on its way next week. I guess I just have to remember that every pregnancy is different and keep my hope alive! 

As for your ms, I would try not to worry unless your symptoms all died off very suddenly. Since it is tapering off, I have to hope you are just lucky and your ms is lessening in the 2nd half of 1st tri. If you are really worried, maybe you can push for another early scan? When is your next appt scheduled?

Poppy- I am excited to hear about all your faint lines! At 7dpo, that is a HUGE start! You should post them on here, I love squinting at hpts :)

Bailey bubs, I am glad to hear that things finally seem to be tapering off for you. And if your reading turns out to be true, your rainbow would be right around the corner! GL!


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy if he thinks he can see a line just kid on ur drinking vodka cranberry and just drink cranberry juice. X


----------



## CherylC3

And Tawn I was starving all the time when I was pg ate like a total pig so tht is a symtom. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

I normally drink vodka and lemonade so will be drinking just the lemonade. I just hope no one tries to buy me any drinks or shots


----------



## Poppy84

Im hungry all the time too!! My tummy was rumbling only 2 hours after my lunch yest. I hope it's a sign for us


----------



## CortneyMarie

ttcbabyisom said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Cortney Marie- have u tested yet?
> I tested today and in sure I could see something but it could just be my eyes playing up. Iv had some crampy things going on today and it's def not my imagination
> 
> Omg awesome yep I tested this morning cuz I been peeing on opks and they are dark but the ic. Was stark white this am. I hate to say it but I'm getting my hopes up bc I'm crampy but that happened last cycle..but the thing is that bbs are not nearly as sore as they usually are just bigger which is normal but the cycle I got my bfp my tatas didn't start hurting till really late???? Idk I just found another one of my friends is prego after not trying and I am so mad. Why why why do I have to go through this crap I'm so upset rout now :cry:!!! I hope u get ur bfp tomorrow it sounds like you will :hugs: I'm gonna hold off till Sunday 9dpo that's when I got my last one so fx!¡Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying a prayer for you Cortney that you do get your BFP! Try not to worry about others and their news, even if it does suck. I understand. It doesn't seem fair at all. They aren't trying, they don't care if it happens and it DOES! It's very frustrating. I feel the same way about all my preggers friends/family or ones that just found out. But we have to stay strong and have our moment of being upset but then be happy for them because maybe it is just what's "supposed to be" for them...you know? I don't know. I tell myself this stuff all the time to make myself feel better. Maybe it will help both of us. Hang in there!Click to expand...

Thanks Hun I know we all go through this that's why it is so great to have you lovely ladies to come and vent to and it is a good thing bc trying to conceive could make life a living hell other wise.. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

I know how u feel Cortney - my sister is law got pregnant just before I did the last time and she wasn't trying. She got to kepp her baby and I didn't. How is that fair? She's due a few weeks before I should have been. I find it really difficult to be happy for her


----------



## Myangelavery

CortneyMarie said:


> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf
> 
> Op I ordered one 3 days ago and have gotten nothing I'm almost wondering if I didn't get ripped off cuz I didn't use paypal bc it was being fucked up??I even sent her a message via her website asking what was going on...nothing that was 2 days ago so maybe my initial order was 4-5 days ago I paid. 16.50 wth!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt use paypal either. I got a reading from jenny i ordered saturday and got if tues and on her site the info like your name and birthdate had a place to fill it in. This last one was gail and you had to seperately e mail all the info after you bought it which was a big pain in the ass. Who did u order from? Jenny is in canada and gail uk so i wondered if us being in US made a difference i sent a message today and she doesnt reply on weekends:( dont know what to do.Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered from Gail but and payment went thru but I never got an email saying what to send her or anything so I sent her one asking what was going on?? Tomorrow is day 3 and istill haven't received a thing from her??? I got one from another ebay psychic idk we will see I got her confirmation email asking for details and sent it back...good luck hun
> 
> Yeah straub twa let the fun begin :flower:Click to expand...

 i got my reading this morning. It says a july conception (thats what jenny said too) it will be a girl yay!! Then a boy from june 2014 conception and people will comment on how much he looks like my boyfriend. Which is weird cause he always says the boy would look like me cuz my avery looked like him. So 2 kids ...i wanted twins too so 4 kids i would like but im ok with 2. With gail you have to send your info like name dob are you ttc how many kids you have on a seperate e mail and she wont do until she has info. But mine did take 4 days.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. It definitely hasn't totally disappeared. Still feeling rough today. Poppy... Can we see the test?? I was and still am hungry a lot. All of a sudden too out of nowhere hunger pains! Through the night too!!!! Hope it's a good sign for you xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I know how u feel Cortney - my sister is law got pregnant just before I did the last time and she wasn't trying. She got to kepp her baby and I didn't. How is that fair? She's due a few weeks before I should have been. I find it really difficult to be happy for her

Urgh I know my bff who I work with and live next to found out the day before I did so she is less then 2 wks ahead of what I was so its hats seeing her belly grow and her us pica and listen to her complain and hear about how her boyfriend wants to give it up for adoption!!!! Its enough to drive a girl bonkers. Btw I hope your husband is on to something.

I peer on and opk today since I'm low on ics (tried telling myself I wasn't gonna give into the addiction but now just wasting opks lol) and its neg I don't know if they would pick up a pregnancy as fast as hpts I just know that they do?? :shrug: also I had a few drinks last night but its a personal choice so drink that lemonade girl specially since ur hubby sees a line! I'm gonna use an if tomorrow fx that'll be 9dpo

Sorry ladies I read everything but cannot even dream of remembering who wrote what besides toothfairy I think your fine the Ms is still there just better but I agree with the others try and get a Dr to check if it will make you stress less. 

The psychic reading sounded good fx its true...in the order details on her site it says you need a confirmation number that I don't have bc I never got anything at all from her?? 

Bailybubs I hope the bleeding stops soon :hugs:

Everyone else :hugs: and I hope all is well or goes well :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CortneyMarie

O sorry to be a space hog but I forgot to symptom spot...I got that hunger. Cramps dull and mostly over my ovarys alternating. Thirst. And finally big heavy boobies that aren't really sore just an on and off "inside" kind of hurt next to nothing when I rub em. They are usually big but killer painful at this point. The only thing keeping my hopes up are my boobies bc when I got my bfp they didn't start hurting until like he day before which I thought was odd at the time. I'm 8dpo or 7 who knows for sure cuz I don't temp :shrug:

Anyway thanks for listening ladies :flower:


----------



## Myangelavery

I saw that about order number and was worried cuz i didnt give one either...i was getting a little impatient!! It was worth the wait even if shes not right. Just gives me hope ..im so afraid i wont be able to have any kids at all.


----------



## Tawn

So after complaining about no symptoms today, the hunger has continued to the point that DH is laughing at me because I have been saying "I'm STARRRVING" about 1-2 hours after a meal (which basically means I am nibbling constantly today UHG!) Also, I started getting dizzy spells. Which is funny because I looked back at my diary from BFP cycle and it was exactly the evening of 5DPO that I got super dizzy and almost fell over after tying stepson's shoes in Sainsburys. And now I couldn't stand to eat the delicious dinner I cooked for us because of sudden nausea and aversion. Maybe it is psychosomatic after whinging about nothing happening for me yet, but THIS feels more like last time for me! If the cramps and hot flashes come next, I will be feeling VERY hopeful! FX'd! 

Poppy & Courtney--I hope us 3 hungry girls truly are eating for 2 rather than just packing it in for no reason! :haha: C'mon BFPs!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy, I hope your Hubby has better eye sight then you do lol lol. I'm sure you'll get your answer very soon!!

AFM, I _think_ I am on 1DPO. I really screwed up taking my temp this morning. I took it, went back to sleep, then tried to look at the memory of the thermometer, but my cell phone's light went off before I could see properly, and once you check it once, it disappears :( I thought it said 96.6 or 96.8 but I could have seen it all wrong. I ended up taking it again a minute after getting out of bed and it was 96.8 so I just put that down. I did an experiement once and saw if I take my temp in bed, then again right after getting up, it goes up about 0.2 degrees, so I figure either way it's one of the two numbers I think i saw. I also had only partial ferning today, and I bet tomorrow it will be none, or even less then today. May have only managed to BD once in my fertile period, but once is enough (when I got preg in January it was only once too!) Am glad I'm in the TWW now, just not looking forward to the waiting part lol :p


----------



## love1623

Shellie shouldn't your temp been high today if your 1 dpo?


----------



## CortneyMarie

Myangelavery said:


> I saw that about order number and was worried cuz i didnt give one either...i was getting a little impatient!! It was worth the wait even if shes not right. Just gives me hope ..im so afraid i wont be able to have any kids at all.

Ok I found what I think is her personal email address and sent in details so fingers crossed the whole process was a bit ridiculous and if it wasn't for you and other girls on here I would have totally got ripped off bc I wouldn't have known what to do so I hope she is accurate regardless of what she says considering I paid way to much money and it was such a freaking hassle. I also got one from suzy so it would be awesome if they match up and say I'm preggo just not enough to get a bfp yet :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I heard this today for the first time and it made me think of my miscarriage and loss of my first baby (although too early to even be my baby i guess). I know some of the lyrics don't make sense for that but most do. It's a pretty song but sad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_zsz9rtoQk


----------



## Myangelavery

CortneyMarie said:


> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> I saw that about order number and was worried cuz i didnt give one either...i was getting a little impatient!! It was worth the wait even if shes not right. Just gives me hope ..im so afraid i wont be able to have any kids at all.
> 
> Ok I found what I think is her personal email address and sent in details so fingers crossed the whole process was a bit ridiculous and if it wasn't for you and other girls on here I would have totally got ripped off bc I wouldn't have known what to do so I hope she is accurate regardless of what she says considering I paid way to much money and it was such a freaking hassle. I also got one from suzy so it would be awesome if they match up and say I'm preggo just not enough to get a bfp yet :haha:Click to expand...

Ok good glad to help i was very confused too!! I hope they match i was so excited to see july from both even if its a month or 2 off either way at least i have hope. The other one...jenny...it comes up for you to fill it out so much easier she should change it. Good luck cant wait to hear your predictions!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Myangelavery said:


> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf

I actually heard back from her right away. Less than 24 hours. Check again. Maybe you did something wrong.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Myangelavery said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who had a reading from gail how long did it take her to get back to you cuz i ordered mine monday and havent heard a thing yet!!! Pretty annoying but im gettinv worried i didt do it right. Hope monday maybe? ?? Wtf
> 
> Op I ordered one 3 days ago and have gotten nothing I'm almost wondering if I didn't get ripped off cuz I didn't use paypal bc it was being fucked up??I even sent her a message via her website asking what was going on...nothing that was 2 days ago so maybe my initial order was 4-5 days ago I paid. 16.50 wth!!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt use paypal either. I got a reading from jenny i ordered saturday and got if tues and on her site the info like your name and birthdate had a place to fill it in. This last one was gail and you had to seperately e mail all the info after you bought it which was a big pain in the ass. Who did u order from? Jenny is in canada and gail uk so i wondered if us being in US made a difference i sent a message today and she doesnt reply on weekends:( dont know what to do.Click to expand...

I used paypal...maybe that's the difference. Hope you get your readings soon! I had to send a separate e-mail to her with my info but it was no big deal...really...i ordered mine from gail. she was fast!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Straub said:


> Thanks @ttcbabyisom I got a positive OPK today so now the fun begins. Good luck to you too xx

Yay, good luck!!! Keep me posted!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> BFN today on dpo7. I think my eyes were playing tricks on me yest.
> 
> I'm supposed to be going out drinking tonight with my best friend for her birthday. She will def notice if I don't drink. Don't know what to do. It's annoying not being able to have a drink when I don't even know if I'm pregnant.

I think 7dpo is way too early to test. don't you? i'm thinking earliest should be 10/11 dpo. But i understand the need to do it. I've been there.

Yeah, that part sucks. The part where you stop drinking once you hit that OV day and you don't do it for the next 2 weeks because you "just don't know" if you are pregnant or not...if it worked. It's the WORST 2 weeks ever. I get it. Hang in there. If you're worried about her noticing, just get something that resembles alcohol and act a little tipsy later in the night. I've done that.  She doesn't have to know unless you want her to know. You can do this.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey poppy il be the same next week when I'm going out il be in the 2ww so I'm just going to have 2 or 3 cos loads of ppl u find out they are pg always say oh no I was so drunk while I was pg so if u just hav a few you'll be fine cos if it was me I'd be annoyed if it turned out I wasn't pg.... A cpl won't hurt then ur friend won't be suspicious.... Xxx

This is VERY true too Poppy! I agree.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> I know how u feel Cortney - my sister is law got pregnant just before I did the last time and she wasn't trying. She got to kepp her baby and I didn't. How is that fair? She's due a few weeks before I should have been. I find it really difficult to be happy for her

You feel for Cortney and I feel for you...both! I'm with ya...my sis in law just found out she was preggers a week and a half ago. Only difference is she was trying...her and i have been texting non-stop for months about our situations and we are both trying to get pregnant before the family vacation so we can be pregnant and happy together and she just found out she's a POSITIVE. I'm happy for her and my brother but sad for me. It just sucks sometimes to hear the good news of others.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Myangelavery said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myangelavery said:
> 
> 
> I saw that about order number and was worried cuz i didnt give one either...i was getting a little impatient!! It was worth the wait even if shes not right. Just gives me hope ..im so afraid i wont be able to have any kids at all.
> 
> Ok I found what I think is her personal email address and sent in details so fingers crossed the whole process was a bit ridiculous and if it wasn't for you and other girls on here I would have totally got ripped off bc I wouldn't have known what to do so I hope she is accurate regardless of what she says considering I paid way to much money and it was such a freaking hassle. I also got one from suzy so it would be awesome if they match up and say I'm preggo just not enough to get a bfp yet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok good glad to help i was very confused too!! I hope they match i was so excited to see july from both even if its a month or 2 off either way at least i have hope. The other one...jenny...it comes up for you to fill it out so much easier she should change it. Good luck cant wait to hear your predictions!!!!Click to expand...

what's the ebay link for jenny??? i'd like to do hers too and compare it to gail's. Thanks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm happy about this if it's true...except for the June conception part...I wanted a May conception...plus we were actually talking about taking June off for vacation and trying again when we got back...anyway...here it is below.

_Linking in around you, I sense mainly a content path around you at this time, but feel a much happier and settled 2012 coming in, I feel alot more balance in your path and plans your thinking about for the future being around you in a successful way, not just around pregnancy as I see alot of improvements for finance, and areas connecting to your home

Spirit show me a June conception here, and I see your overjoyed with this news, and spirit show all is well around pregnancy and birth, and I see a healthy baby boy born. I feel your a very hands on mother, and want things done your way, and a spirit lady who comes in around you shows an older lady who may try to interfere and asks you to stick to your guns around this.

I see a further conception for August 2014, and a 2015 birth , this conception shows a baby girl and again all is showing around pregnancy, birth and labour

I feel this child then completes your family

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness _


----------



## CortneyMarie

So I went pee earlier with some what concentrated Heine and it stunk like skunk/ammonia is had only been like 2 hours since porgy. The smell was strong I thought it was coming out of the heating duct lol sniffed around till I got to the pot! Symptom spot maybe????


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did last night go poppy? Hope you enjoyed yourself. 

What's all this Gail stuff about? Is it a reading from someone on here? If so be careful. A few years ago there was a member on here offering to do them and it turns out they were a con artist and they got banned. Please be careful ladies :hugs: 

How's everyone today? Any plans? Ive got the last of my ironing from holiday to finish off and a general tidy round the house. Making a yummy roast beef dinner for tea :)

Had my positive OPK on Friday night. DTD on Thursday night and last night. Will be trying again tonight I think or tomorrow night. Last nights OPK was a definate negative will do another this afternoon but I think it's fair to say the signals been sent. So now a questions for you all. When can I test and how many DPO am I? X


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> BFN today on dpo7. I think my eyes were playing tricks on me yest.
> 
> I'm supposed to be going out drinking tonight with my best friend for her birthday. She will def notice if I don't drink. Don't know what to do. It's annoying not being able to have a drink when I don't even know if I'm pregnant.
> 
> I think 7dpo is way too early to test. don't you? i'm thinking earliest should be 10/11 dpo. But i understand the need to do it. I've been there.
> 
> Yeah, that part sucks. The part where you stop drinking once you hit that OV day and you don't do it for the next 2 weeks because you "just don't know" if you are pregnant or not...if it worked. It's the WORST 2 weeks ever. I get it. Hang in there. If you're worried about her noticing, just get something that resembles alcohol and act a little tipsy later in the night. I've done that.  She doesn't have to know unless you want her to know. You can do this.Click to expand...

7dpo might be early but I got my BFP at 8dpo last time do I don't feel the need to wait until 10dpo


----------



## Poppy84

CortneyMarie said:


> So I went pee earlier with some what concentrated Heine and it stunk like skunk/ammonia is had only been like 2 hours since porgy. The smell was strong I thought it was coming out of the heating duct lol sniffed around till I got to the pot! Symptom spot maybe????

My urine was like that in my last pregbancy. It always looked like I was dehydrated. Sounds like a good sign to me. Have u tested today?

Asf went out last night and didn't drink. Had lemonade and hoped people would assume it had vodka in it. 2 people noticed!!!!! They asked why I wasn't drinking and I just said I was and hoped they would leave it. Argh

I stayed the night at my friends house so can't test today until later when iv held my pee for a few hours


----------



## Poppy84

MissMummyMoo said:


> How did last night go poppy? Hope you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> What's all this Gail stuff about? Is it a reading from someone on here? If so be careful. A few years ago there was a member on here offering to do them and it turns out they were a con artist and they got banned. Please be careful ladies :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone today? Any plans? Ive got the last of my ironing from holiday to finish off and a general tidy round the house. Making a yummy roast beef dinner for tea :)
> 
> Had my positive OPK on Friday night. DTD on Thursday night and last night. Will be trying again tonight I think or tomorrow night. Last nights OPK was a definate negative will do another this afternoon but I think it's fair to say the signals been sent. So now a questions for you all. When can I test and how many DPO am I? X

Yay for positive opk. 
So maybe your 1dpo today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So are you 1 DPO the day after a positive ... or the day of the first negative? :wacko: this is all making my brain hurt :lol:

I think it's really rude for people to ask why your not drinking tbh ... it isn't really any of their business is it! Probably just me being a bit sensetive this morning :haha:

I have some FRER's so when would I be able to start testing with those? Around 10DPO ... I think that's a common thing I've heard on here ... is 14DPO when your AF would technically be due? :wacko: x


----------



## Poppy84

I don't really know. I counted the 1dpo as the day my cm went back to creamy but I don't know if im correct


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I don't really know. I counted the 1dpo as the day my cm went back to creamy but I don't know if im correct

I tested and its bfn :cry: I know its early but its discouraging I got my bfp last time with afternoon pee on 9 dpo which is what today is. I swear I see a shadow but that's totally bc I want to!! I counted 1 dpo as the day after my first pos but idk if that's right either the only way to tell for sure is to temp.


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh my 1dpo was the day after my pos opk. 

Oh Cortney- we WILL get our BFP's soon I promise


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I think temping is the only way to find out. I have put the info into FF and asked it to try and calcuate by using my OPK's and it reckons that I am 2DPO today. Will probably test with a FRER next Saturday/Sunday. Fingers crossed! 

Don't be disheartened Courtney ... you may have implanted a little later this time. Leave it another couple of days or so then test again. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Tawn

So I don't know for sure, but I was told that the day after your OPK is your O day (since it takes 12-48 hours to O after +OPK) and then the day after THAT is 1DPO.

I'm not an expert haha but that is what someone told me when I asked this question earlier this week and it made sense that +OPK is the day before O so 2days after +OPK is 1DPO.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So I am probably 1DPO ... I dunno :lol: will soon find out :happydance: x


----------



## baileybubs

ttcbabyisom said:


> I'm happy about this if it's true...except for the June conception part...I wanted a May conception...plus we were actually talking about taking June off for vacation and trying again when we got back...anyway...here it is below.
> 
> _Linking in around you, I sense mainly a content path around you at this time, but feel a much happier and settled 2012 coming in, I feel alot more balance in your path and plans your thinking about for the future being around you in a successful way, not just around pregnancy as I see alot of improvements for finance, and areas connecting to your home
> 
> Spirit show me a June conception here, and I see your overjoyed with this news, and spirit show all is well around pregnancy and birth, and I see a healthy baby boy born. I feel your a very hands on mother, and want things done your way, and a spirit lady who comes in around you shows an older lady who may try to interfere and asks you to stick to your guns around this.
> 
> I see a further conception for August 2014, and a 2015 birth , this conception shows a baby girl and again all is showing around pregnancy, birth and labour
> 
> I feel this child then completes your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness _

Hmmmm sounds similar to mine hun, I'm not convinced about Gail anymore, odd that both of us will have a baby boy conceived in June then a baby girl in 2014/2015......plus there wasnt any extra detail in my reading, nothing that made me think it related to me. Oh well, I'm gonna believe it anyway as I really want that BFP in June!!! I've lost all hope for May now as although I'm pretty sure I'm O at the moment, I'm still waiting for my first AF, whenever this bleeding stops!!

MissMummyMoo - Its a psychic reading from a woman on eBay, she's got 4000 positive feedback but as you can read above I'm not convinced. I'm normally quite open minded but she seems to be saying exactly the same to everyone. But its a bit of fun isnt it? And only a fiver so I'm not fussed.

Ladies who are in tww - I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you all!! I really hope that you all get your BFPs, then in a month or so I can join you all in the PAL forum!!xxxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy can't wait for you to test today!


----------



## CortneyMarie

toothfairy29 said:


> Poppy can't wait for you to test today!

I'm with ya om that one I'm excited I think shes gonna get a bfp!!! FX


----------



## Poppy84

Can't test yet- couldn't use my fmu as I was at my friends this morning. I need to be able to hold my pee for 4 hours so I will test this evening.

Boobs arnt sore today but I keep getting little stabbing pains in my sides. I have quite a lot of cm which is creamy and watery. I am having very vivid dreams all week.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy I wanna hear you getting a BFP today!!!!



love1623 said:


> Shellie shouldn't your temp been high today if your 1 dpo?

My temps are really low most of the time, so 96.8 is fairly high for me. Today I was 96.8 again, so it seems to be staying up, but I got a bunch of EWCM today so I donning anymore lol. This cycle is confusing the hell outta me. I had ferning again today, but a different kind of ferning, much more uniform, really pretty actually lol. And I donno if it was because of BDing yesterday, but a few hours later I checked my cervix and it was high soft and really open....and while we were BDing I was really wet the way I am when we BD when I'm fertile.... So maybe I really didn't O yet. :wacko: I didn't do an OPK yesterday cuz I assumed I O'd...


----------



## love1623

Shellie I would say you didn't o yet and u r now. I bet u ur temp goes up in the next few days cause that's really low temp. Goodluck


----------



## CeeCeeW11

Poppy84 said:


> Hi
> 
> I found out I had a missed miscarriage on 1st march. I was 10 weeks but baby didnt make it past 8-9. I had a medicated mc on 2nd march and stopped bleeding around the 8th march. I cried every day until I stopped bleeding.
> 
> I know it's soon but I just want to be pregnant again. We have been trying every other day since bleeding stopped. I just don't want to risk missing the egg. The doc said we could start trying as soon as we are ready but to wait for one AF for dating reasons. I don't want to wait that long.
> 
> Is anyone else doing the same? I would live to have someone to talk to.

 We to had a miscarriage at 5weeks and became pregnant again right after b4 AF came to town unfortunately we lost the second baby at 5 1/2 too, So I recommend waiting until you have a cycle b4 trying so you can give your body a rest, if you think about it you would only be a few weeks further along if you don't wait as you would be if you did, not to say you are going to miscarry again but its very emotional draining and physically draining to have two right in a row. So you know what your body can handle if your ready go for it!!!;) Good Luck to you!!! ;)


----------



## Poppy84

CeeCeeW11 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I found out I had a missed miscarriage on 1st march. I was 10 weeks but baby didnt make it past 8-9. I had a medicated mc on 2nd march and stopped bleeding around the 8th march. I cried every day until I stopped bleeding.
> 
> I know it's soon but I just want to be pregnant again. We have been trying every other day since bleeding stopped. I just don't want to risk missing the egg. The doc said we could start trying as soon as we are ready but to wait for one AF for dating reasons. I don't want to wait that long.
> 
> Is anyone else doing the same? I would live to have someone to talk to.
> 
> We to had a miscarriage at 5weeks and became pregnant again right after b4 AF came to town unfortunately we lost the second baby at 5 1/2 too, So I recommend waiting until you have a cycle b4 trying so you can give your body a rest, if you think about it you would only be a few weeks further along if you don't wait as you would be if you did, not to say you are going to miscarry again but its very emotional draining and physically draining to have two right in a row. So you know what your body can handle if your ready go for it!!!;) Good Luck to you!!! ;)Click to expand...

So sorry for ur loses! That's awful

That post was actually a really long time ago tho and iv since had an af. Testing later today.


Ladies- do u think we need to change the name of this thread? Maybe to something like-

'lucky thread-6BFP's so far'

Most of us have had af's now so the name is no longer relevant


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just back from a lovely overnight with hubby in Aviemore I'm 7dpo.... Poppy I can't wait till u test ...xx
I was thinking the cycle I conceived I o on the wed and 4 days later I took a canesten oral capsule for thrush I am now thinking this is wot has caused my mc I googled it and it say do not take if even trying to hav a baby as its not been tested on pregnant woman, I now can't believe I didn't read the packaging before I took it.... I'm so stupid I really hope I o this month and get my BFP I'm with u poppy no drinking from cd10 for me...xx

Ps change it thts much better. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies just back from a lovely overnight with hubby in Aviemore I'm 7dpo.... Poppy I can't wait till u test ...xx
> I was thinking the cycle I conceived I o on the wed and 4 days later I took a canesten oral capsule for thrush I am now thinking this is wot has caused my mc I googled it and it say do not take if even trying to hav a baby as its not been tested on pregnant woman, I now can't believe I didn't read the packaging before I took it.... I'm so stupid I really hope I o this month and get my BFP I'm with u poppy no drinking from cd10 for me...xx
> 
> Ps change it thts much better. Xxx

Please don't think that u caused ur miscarriage. It could have been anything. I'm sure it's really unlikely it was the thrush medication. U mustn't blame urself

2 hours to go until I can test!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks. I've got such a good feeling poppy I hope this is it for u we shud be changing the name too..xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies just back from a lovely overnight with hubby in Aviemore I'm 7dpo.... Poppy I can't wait till u test ...xx
> I was thinking the cycle I conceived I o on the wed and 4 days later I took a canesten oral capsule for thrush I am now thinking this is wot has caused my mc I googled it and it say do not take if even trying to hav a baby as its not been tested on pregnant woman, I now can't believe I didn't read the packaging before I took it.... I'm so stupid I really hope I o this month and get my BFP I'm with u poppy no drinking from cd10 for me...xx
> 
> Ps change it thts much better. Xxx
> 
> Please don't think that u caused ur miscarriage. It could have been anything. I'm sure it's really unlikely it was the thrush medication. U mustn't blame urself
> 
> 2 hours to go until I can test!Click to expand...

Well I'm gonna be out for the day so I guess ill be in suspense till later or tomorrow. I think a name change is in order :)! I'm gonna wait till Tuesday before I test again.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

love1623 said:


> Shellie I would say you didn't o yet and u r now. I bet u ur temp goes up in the next few days cause that's really low temp. Goodluck

My temps can be super low, I've been 95.3 before. And I've used a different thermometer then last cycle so I know it's me not the thermometer. Which is part of why I think I have a thyroid issue. But I think you might be right because I'm having O pains again, but on the opposite side from a couple of days ago! I guess I'll find out in a few days :p


----------



## seaweed eater

Oohhh, almost test time, Poppy! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!!


----------



## Poppy84

I know- I'm nervous that it's going to be negative. I know it's still early tho so trying not to get my hopes up.

It's been 4 hours but going to try and hold my pee a little longer


----------



## Tawn

OOOHH Poppy! I am as excited as if I am the one testing! Cheering you on hun, and can't wait to hear!


----------



## toothfairy29

We want a photo too poppy!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Bfn! :-(


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh flower! What does your hubby think?


----------



## Poppy84

We both think we can see a faint line but it won't come out in a photo.

I'm annoyed because I'm convinced I feel pregnant. My boobs have started aching again too.

If its all in my head I'm going to be REALLY annoyed with myself


----------



## toothfairy29

Do you think your faint line is darker than yesterday? Which brand? You are very early so maybe only just a glimmer of something is ok? Oh I wish I could see it!!!


----------



## too_scared

sorry for the bfn Poppy. :hugs: you are still so early! tomorrow for sure :)

hi to all the rest of the ladies. sorry i have missed so much, i was out of town. i hope you are all well!


----------



## Poppy84

Yes it is darker than yest. I couldn't even see one yest even tho hubby said he could.
It is an Internet cheepie called one step.
I just did another one in the same pot of urine and there is no line. Hubby thinks the first one was a smudge. In very confused


----------



## toothfairy29

I used the one step, think they're pretty difficult to read really. I got a better result with frer of course but also asda own and they dead cheap. Are you 8dpo tomorrow? Maybe try diff brand using the sample you've has best results with before? I never had good lines with fmu, was always smu for me?


----------



## toothfairy29

By the way I came to realise it depends how long you dip the stick for as to how dark the line is with the one step I was only dipping couple seconds but got better line leaving about 8 to 10 secs


----------



## baileybubs

Oh poppy, maybe it just is too soon, depends on implantation doesn't it?? Dont give up hope!!! Keep trying hun and I'm sure it will be BFP in the next few days xxxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

I'm sorry hon, it's early :hugs: and a maybe-line isn't a bad way to start. Hope it gets darker and you see that BFP tomorrow. :dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Iv thrown that urine sample away. I was dipping the sticks in for 10 seconds. I will try again with fmu and I'll use one step and a different brand and see what happens


----------



## toothfairy29

Everything is crossed for you  xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed missy. Xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy do u have any OPKs? If you do try one, see what you get!


----------



## Poppy84

Opk had no second line at all


----------



## Bumpblues82

Having a bad day :( just feel like there's no point in being positive about anything anymore as I keep getting let down.. :( wsh summit amazing would happen to me sick of being dekt a crappy hand :(


----------



## too_scared

bumpblues :hugs: i am so sorry you are having a down day. :( we have to try to keep a positive mental attitude. it is hard sometimes but i think that it is very important to try. :hugs:


----------



## Myangelavery

I just googled jenny renny and it brought me to her site! Gooc luck...shes cheaper but you only get date..sex ..and due date possibilities.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> How did last night go poppy? Hope you enjoyed yourself.
> 
> What's all this Gail stuff about? Is it a reading from someone on here? If so be careful. A few years ago there was a member on here offering to do them and it turns out they were a con artist and they got banned. Please be careful ladies :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone today? Any plans? Ive got the last of my ironing from holiday to finish off and a general tidy round the house. Making a yummy roast beef dinner for tea :)
> 
> Had my positive OPK on Friday night. DTD on Thursday night and last night. Will be trying again tonight I think or tomorrow night. Last nights OPK was a definate negative will do another this afternoon but I think it's fair to say the signals been sent. So now a questions for you all. When can I test and how many DPO am I? X

Thanks for the head's up about the readings. I'm a crazy person right now and am interested in any kind of outlook from others i can get. I only paid $8 u.s. dollars but i'll keep an eye on my account to make sure it's not compromised. Thanks MissMummyMoo.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MissMummyMoo said:


> So are you 1 DPO the day after a positive ... or the day of the first negative? :wacko: this is all making my brain hurt :lol:
> 
> I think it's really rude for people to ask why your not drinking tbh ... it isn't really any of their business is it! Probably just me being a bit sensetive this morning :haha:
> 
> I have some FRER's so when would I be able to start testing with those? Around 10DPO ... I think that's a common thing I've heard on here ... is 14DPO when your AF would technically be due? :wacko: x

yes i believe so if you're on a 28-day cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy about this if it's true...except for the June conception part...I wanted a May conception...plus we were actually talking about taking June off for vacation and trying again when we got back...anyway...here it is below.
> 
> _Linking in around you, I sense mainly a content path around you at this time, but feel a much happier and settled 2012 coming in, I feel alot more balance in your path and plans your thinking about for the future being around you in a successful way, not just around pregnancy as I see alot of improvements for finance, and areas connecting to your home
> 
> Spirit show me a June conception here, and I see your overjoyed with this news, and spirit show all is well around pregnancy and birth, and I see a healthy baby boy born. I feel your a very hands on mother, and want things done your way, and a spirit lady who comes in around you shows an older lady who may try to interfere and asks you to stick to your guns around this.
> 
> I see a further conception for August 2014, and a 2015 birth , this conception shows a baby girl and again all is showing around pregnancy, birth and labour
> 
> I feel this child then completes your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness _
> 
> Hmmmm sounds similar to mine hun, I'm not convinced about Gail anymore, odd that both of us will have a baby boy conceived in June then a baby girl in 2014/2015......plus there wasnt any extra detail in my reading, nothing that made me think it related to me. Oh well, I'm gonna believe it anyway as I really want that BFP in June!!! I've lost all hope for May now as although I'm pretty sure I'm O at the moment, I'm still waiting for my first AF, whenever this bleeding stops!!
> 
> MissMummyMoo - Its a psychic reading from a woman on eBay, she's got 4000 positive feedback but as you can read above I'm not convinced. I'm normally quite open minded but she seems to be saying exactly the same to everyone. But its a bit of fun isnt it? And only a fiver so I'm not fussed.
> 
> Ladies who are in tww - I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you all!! I really hope that you all get your BFPs, then in a month or so I can join you all in the PAL forum!!xxxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah, i was thinking the same thing. It seems pretty generic and similar to other people's. Geesh. I can't believe i fell for that. I just got excited when someone posted about it and I thought I'd give her a try. It was fun reading it though. Dumb me. ](*,)


----------



## Poppy84

I did a one step and Superdrug test with fmu. Def BFN

Think in 8/9dpo today. I had my BFP by this time last time. Feeling pretty down


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh poppy. I'm so sorry. That's still quite early though, you know that right? It does vary when you get your bfp, this time I've had 9dpo 10dpo and 14dpo. Try again ic with smu? That was my best sample xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey poppy one of the girls on this forum had all negatives until 15dp remember ur not out till the :witch: gets u..

Afm cd8 here just 2 more days till I can stat my OPKs still :bed: sat and sun just incase I have ovulated really early cos of the mc messing me up....xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

iv had a reading from Gail and iv regretted it! its the same as everyone else's and i find it funny that everyone will have 1 girl and 1 boy, conception in june and one again in 2014/2015, what a waste of £5....that could have gone towards some tests lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I wud never get a reading on this forum these woman shouldn't be allowed to do it on here cos they know we are all ladies who are desperate to become pregnant and she's just telling ppl what they want to hear and it's a load of mince they shud be banned... Basically just steeling from ppl...x


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> I wud never get a reading on this forum these woman shouldn't be allowed to do it on here cos they know we are all ladies who are desperate to become pregnant and she's just telling ppl what they want to hear and it's a load of mince they shud be banned... Basically just steeling from ppl...x

I totally agree with you hun, playing with peoples emotions!! I dont know why i bought one i really dont! xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I did a one step and Superdrug test with fmu. Def BFN
> 
> Think in 8/9dpo today. I had my BFP by this time last time. Feeling pretty down

Poppy I don't think we should get down just bc we didn't get our bfps on the same dpo as we did last time bc every egg is different hell maybe implantation hasn't even occurred yet or maybe it did but it was just a day ago or maybe we are making a bit less hcg. WE ARE NOT OUT TILL THAT BITCH SHOWS!! 
Arm neg yesterday even wasted a digi. "Not pregnant"!!!!! I am 10 dpo today and going to waste an opk since I only have one if left that I will use tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

sorry to hear of the bfn Poppy :hugs: still really early yet. it's coming, don't worry. cortneymarie, you are still really early too. i am sure there will be 2 more bfp's in the next few days.


i am really starting to think you might have to change the name of the thread back to 5 bfp's. :( i first got a bfp on wednesday. the frer showed a pink line within in the time. the ic showed a faint hint of a line. thursday i did the other frer i had and it showed pink within a minute. saturday i did another ic and the line was barely darker than the one on wednesday. :( i did another ic this morning. it might even be lighter than the one from saturday. i am so upset. i am hoping so badly that it is just the crappy ic's. these are the same brand i had last time and they got darker fast. maybe these are less sensitive. i have some digi's but i don't know if i should do one with smu. 

i have a dr's appt on friday. hopefully everything will be ok. :(


----------



## CortneyMarie

too_scared said:


> sorry to hear of the bfn Poppy :hugs: still really early yet. it's coming, don't worry. cortneymarie, you are still really early too. i am sure there will be 2 more bfp's in the next few days.
> 
> 
> i am really starting to think you might have to change the name of the thread back to 5 bfp's. :( i first got a bfp on wednesday. the frer showed a pink line within in the time. the ic showed a faint hint of a line. thursday i did the other frer i had and it showed pink within a minute. saturday i did another ic and the line was barely darker than the one on wednesday. :( i did another ic this morning. it might even be lighter than the one from saturday. i am so upset. i am hoping so badly that it is just the crappy ic's. these are the same brand i had last time and they got darker fast. maybe these are less sensitive. i have some digi's but i don't know if i should do one with smu.
> 
> i have a dr's appt on friday. hopefully everything will be ok. :(

I would do a digi if I were u just to ease ur stress God I hope everything is ok and the baby sticks :hugs: smu should be fine btw


----------



## CherylC3

Hey too scared I'd do a digi babe... I kno as soon as I got my BFP on a digi last time I tested a second time 3 days later and tht was it do a dig and then stop testing chick....xx


----------



## too_scared

thank you cheryl :hugs:

i am testing because i don't have any symptoms. well, i have very few symptoms, nothing like the last time i got my bfp. i don't feel pg at all besides the occasional tender bbs. i feel like my symptoms can't be enough. :( 

rather than using a digi right now i think i might go out and get a frer. those seem to be working ok for me. i hope with all my whole being that this is the sticky bean for us.


----------



## cathgibbs

too_scared said:


> thank you cheryl :hugs:
> 
> i am testing because i don't have any symptoms. well, i have very few symptoms, nothing like the last time i got my bfp. i don't feel pg at all besides the occasional tender bbs. i feel like my symptoms can't be enough. :(
> 
> rather than using a digi right now i think i might go out and get a frer. those seem to be working ok for me. i hope with all my whole being that this is the sticky bean for us.

Hi hun, what is a frer? xx


----------



## too_scared

first response hpt. 

i checked my test from this morning again and it was actually much darker than the one from saturday. so, i decided to do a digi rather than get a frer. 

it came up 1-2 weeks. shouldn't i have 2-3 weeks by now? will implanting later make it show less weeks? so scared.


----------



## cathgibbs

too_scared said:


> first response hpt.
> 
> i checked my test from this morning again and it was actually much darker than the one from saturday. so, i decided to do a digi rather than get a frer.
> 
> it came up 1-2 weeks. shouldn't i have 2-3 weeks by now? will implanting later make it show less weeks? so scared.

I think it should still be 1-2 weeks, i think implanting later would have an effect, try not to worry hun, if your that scared tho (as i know i would be so your not alone) can you request a blood test to check your HCG?

after my MC the nurse at the hospital said if i were to get pregnant again thy will take my hcg every week if it puts my mind at rest xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you.

i have an appt on friday and i will ask for blood work then. only problem with getting beta hcg testing done here is that they don't do it at our hospital. they send it out and i won't get the results until sometime next week. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

too_scared said:


> thank you.
> 
> i have an appt on friday and i will ask for blood work then. only problem with getting beta hcg testing done here is that they don't do it at our hospital. they send it out and i won't get the results until sometime next week. :(

oh thats rubbish :-( my main hospital do it there and then and i get my results back within 6 hours but its a pain to get too as i dont drive :-( im sure everything is fine hun  Positive thinking xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 1-2 weeks is wot I that u would hav missy but if ur worried I'd get them to check ur blood...xx


----------



## too_scared

thank you ladies :) you are making me feel better!


----------



## seaweed eater

:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling worried, too_scared. I think a 1-2 is good for your gestation, and my ICs didn't get a whole lot darker at the beginning either and all was fine. As long as they are still positive you are pregnant!!
Definitely go in for reassurance, though, if that's what you feel would help. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you seaweed eater :hugs:

it is just so hard not to worry. i guess there is nothing i can do either way about what is going to happen so it is better to be happy i am pg now rather than worry that i might mc.


----------



## toothfairy29

Too scared how many dpo are you?


----------



## too_scared

i am 18 dpo today.


----------



## toothfairy29

So you got your 1st bfp at 12dpo? I got 1-2 wks on digi at 10dpo, 5 days later @15dpo 2-3 wks but only with strongest sample 2nd mu. Back to 1-2 wks later in day same at 16dpo. I got 1st 3+ at 18dpo but went back to 2-3 wks til 20 dpo. 
What I am trying to say is, you got bfp a couple of days after me so don't go exactly on anyone else's land mark days for it changing if that makes sense??? Also and more important, yes the digi shows a general increase in hormone. But these hormone changes are so subtle in the early days and so easy to influence by drinking holding pee even how long you dip stick for. With mine they were back up and down for a couple days before settled at higher level. I was like you chasing the wks as with my 7wk mc I never got past 2-3 wks. I think what's more important will be if you am manage to wait 4 or 5 days and do another digi with your best sample if day, then see if it increases??
Hope this makes sense????
Also as far as ic.... They do not progress very much at all. I ran out about 2 wks ago and mine were still only just as dark as the control and scan that say showed all well. I drive myself mad doing frer and comparing progression to everyone else on google at same dpo. Totally pointless. What I should have taken reassurance from was that for me, the tests were slowly progressing over time. Even with the odd one thrown in that looked fainter!! 
Sorry I rambled!!!!! Just know exactly where you are at the moment flower x x x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy... Any more tests?


----------



## love1623

too scared Im sure your fine you are still very early !! praying for u.. 
afm.. I got my scan today showed im 7 weeks 1 day and babys heartbeat was 140 bpm .. doc said everything looked great.. Im so relieved !! 
hope everyone is doing well xoxo


----------



## love1623

here is pic :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## too_scared

oh love! what fantastic news! i am so very happy for you!! (tears and all! haha!)

thank you SO much toothfairy. thank you for typing all that up and helping to put my mind at ease. i have one digi left and i will try to wait until friday to do it. i have only one more ic and 3 opk's left. the test from this morning is definitely darker than the one from saturday. i hope that it continues that way. thank you again :hugs:


----------



## love1623

thanks so much too scared.. I know everything will work out for you .. I have faith..


----------



## Poppy84

That's brilliant love!

I will test again tomorrow morn. My boobs still hurt so in praying I will get my BFP. I thought u wouldn't need hcg in your system to get symptoms like sore boobs tho so I dunno


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh love1623. Congratulations!!!! Am so glad all is well and what a cute pic!! 

Afm..... I got call from midwife today. She wants to come out and see me tomorrow for the official booking appt with bloods etc. think I'll get proper maternity notes pack etc tomorrow. I saw her 2 wks ago for mini intro session for basics. Feels a bit weird! I still aren't convinced there's anything in there!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I gave in and just did a test. Thought I was getting line eye and stared at the test for like half an hour. Haga. Think it's bfn but now it's a bit dryer there is a line. I know I'm not allowed to read it after 10 mins so I'm annoyed that it came up after that time and it's most likely an evaporation. Grrrr


----------



## toothfairy29

Which test? Can we see??


----------



## Poppy84

Just trying to take a pic but my camera is rubbish and the line is faint u can't really see.

It's the Internet cheepie one step. I'm not using any other tests until tomorrow cos I feel like I'm wasting them


----------



## love1623

toothfairy.. u have a baby in there i see it in your pic hehe :) 
lets see pic of test poppy :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Can you tell if the line is pink poppy? I think if it is it a good sign even after the time limit. I reckon the one step can sometimes even take a good 20 mins to develop properly.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> iv had a reading from Gail and iv regretted it! its the same as everyone else's and i find it funny that everyone will have 1 girl and 1 boy, conception in june and one again in 2014/2015, what a waste of £5....that could have gone towards some tests lol! xxx

I'm going to agree with this. Seems like a complete hoax. Ugh.


----------



## love1623

i agree one step always took a good 15 min for mine to get dark or the darkest they were gonna get


----------



## toothfairy29

Even the one step opks take a long time to develop poppy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> I wud never get a reading on this forum these woman shouldn't be allowed to do it on here cos they know we are all ladies who are desperate to become pregnant and she's just telling ppl what they want to hear and it's a load of mince they shud be banned... Basically just steeling from ppl...x
> 
> I totally agree with you hun, playing with peoples emotions!! I dont know why i bought one i really dont! xxClick to expand...

I fell for it. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

too_scared said:


> sorry to hear of the bfn Poppy :hugs: still really early yet. it's coming, don't worry. cortneymarie, you are still really early too. i am sure there will be 2 more bfp's in the next few days.
> 
> 
> i am really starting to think you might have to change the name of the thread back to 5 bfp's. :( i first got a bfp on wednesday. the frer showed a pink line within in the time. the ic showed a faint hint of a line. thursday i did the other frer i had and it showed pink within a minute. saturday i did another ic and the line was barely darker than the one on wednesday. :( i did another ic this morning. it might even be lighter than the one from saturday. i am so upset. i am hoping so badly that it is just the crappy ic's. these are the same brand i had last time and they got darker fast. maybe these are less sensitive. i have some digi's but i don't know if i should do one with smu.
> 
> i have a dr's appt on friday. hopefully everything will be ok. :(

Hang in there! I'm here for you and saying a prayer right now!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> too_scared said:
> 
> 
> thank you cheryl :hugs:
> 
> i am testing because i don't have any symptoms. well, i have very few symptoms, nothing like the last time i got my bfp. i don't feel pg at all besides the occasional tender bbs. i feel like my symptoms can't be enough. :(
> 
> rather than using a digi right now i think i might go out and get a frer. those seem to be working ok for me. i hope with all my whole being that this is the sticky bean for us.
> 
> Hi hun, what is a frer? xxClick to expand...

First Response Early Result Pink box


----------



## ttcbabyisom

love1623 said:


> too scared im sure your fine you are still very early !! Praying for u..
> Afm.. I got my scan today showed im 7 weeks 1 day and babys heartbeat was 140 bpm .. Doc said everything looked great.. Im so relieved !!
> Hope everyone is doing well xoxo

so happy for you!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I thought it looked pink but now I don't know. Just did another one with same urine sample and it's there again-15 mins later. I found the one from this morning and that one also has it. However, my Superdrug one has nothing from this morning. Maybe the one step ones are just rubbish


----------



## love1623

one step showed a line for me before frer


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Love! What a beautiful scan! 

Poppy, it is still so early, even a faint line with all your symptoms seems like a good start to me! I just can't help feeling so sure your BFP is right around the corner. I am keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## toothfairy29

I didn't get much luck SuperDrug. Asda all the way!!


----------



## Poppy84

love1623 said:


> one step showed a line for me before frer

How dark was the first line u got with one step


----------



## cathgibbs

Boots own are ok abd Tesco,iv just bought 4 superdrug ones abd got 3 cb digi ones ready I found the interner one step absolutely rubbish.

Weird question,did any of you have pain in your belly button before you found out you pg? As if your belly button was causing an infection? I did last time and today its hurting again,I only mc on the 13th so I highly doubt its anything but it got my hopes up slightly :-/ xxx


----------



## love1623

my one step had a lil bit of dark on it at top two days before it was a full line but i got full line on 11 dpo and the lil half line at 9 and 10 dpo.. but the one step got so dark by like 16 dpo it was as dark as control they worked great for me


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> I didn't get much luck SuperDrug. Asda all the way!!

I don't have an asda :-(


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> I didn't get much luck SuperDrug. Asda all the way!!




Tawn said:


> Congrats Love! What a beautiful scan!
> 
> Poppy, it is still so early, even a faint line with all your symptoms seems like a good start to me! I just can't help feeling so sure your BFP is right around the corner. I am keeping my fx'd for you!

Thanx Tawn. I really hope ur right x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
 



Attached Files:







20120430_102936[1].jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!

Is that dark line the control line or test line?


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy have you a frer for tomorrow?


----------



## Poppy84

No I only have one step and Superdrug.


----------



## toothfairy29

I reckon get one if you have hints of lines again tomorrow??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
> 
> Is that dark line the control line or test line?Click to expand...

control line...does it not look dark enough? yesterday's test line was darker. i'm hoping I O'd today or will today yet. I'll know in the morning, right, if my temp spikes?


----------



## seaweed eater

ttcbabyisom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
> 
> Is that dark line the control line or test line?Click to expand...
> 
> control line...does it not look dark enough? yesterday's test line was darker. i'm hoping I O'd today or will today yet. I'll know in the morning, right, if my temp spikes?Click to expand...

A "positive" OPK is where test is as dark as control -- not just where it is visible at all. So I would count that one as negative. Was yesterday's as dark as the control? Either way, yes, you will know for sure when your temp increases.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

seaweed eater said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> another positive OPK! Yay! So either i will be ov'ing today or tomorrow since i had a positive yesterday mid-morning too. i tell ya, i hope i do soon so we can take a break. i'm tired!
> 
> Is that dark line the control line or test line?Click to expand...
> 
> control line...does it not look dark enough? yesterday's test line was darker. i'm hoping I O'd today or will today yet. I'll know in the morning, right, if my temp spikes?Click to expand...
> 
> A "positive" OPK is where test is as dark as control -- not just where it is visible at all. So I would count that one as negative. Was yesterday's as dark as the control? Either way, yes, you will know for sure when your temp increases.Click to expand...

Yes, yesterday's looked identical to control line so that would mean that i'm ov'ing today?! i hope so! i sure am crampy and achy so maybe that's it. Thanks!


----------



## imaswimmer2

want some of the luck... CD1 waiting for 5/28


----------



## too_scared

welcome to the thread. sorry for your loss :( fx'd for you for may 28th!


----------



## maryanne67

hi girls can i join you, i have just lost my little boy 5 weeks ago, first post on bnb since b3fore he was born so feeling emotional, he was born at 37 n half weeks sleeping ,am so hoping to be able to get pg again altho my period hasnt returned yet , if you dont mind me asking can any1 tell me how long before aunt flo returned , have had 6 healthy children so this time been thrown by it all having breastfed my other children and not been able to this time not sure what my bodies doing ,my milk did come in and was gone within 10 days or so but occasionaly i feel a little leek from them, am hoping to get some of the luck from this thread ,ggod luck every1 :flower:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Sorry ladies I can't read through just at the moment but I wanted to post my psychic reading real quick since I have access to computer instead of my kindle

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of July 2012 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of April 2013 with attention being paid to the date of the 6th. I can also see another child in your future, a boy, born during late 2015/early 2016.
I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
Suzy

Idk about this???? It doesn't give me much mroe hope.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy, give it another couple of days, I didnt get my BFP until 14 dpo in January!

AFM I did not ovulate yet. I realllly thought I did but nope, my temp dropped to 95.8 today, a whole degree less then yesterday. Maybe I was hoping so much to O that I instead didn't ... now, will I or not this cycle, I donno :cry:


----------



## love1623

Shellie maybe this drop means I'll ovulate within the next few days don't give up hope!!


----------



## love1623

Ull


----------



## MightyMom

maryanne67 said:


> hi girls can i join you, i have just lost my little boy 5 weeks ago, first post on bnb since b3fore he was born so feeling emotional, he was born at 37 n half weeks sleeping ,am so hoping to be able to get pg again altho my period hasnt returned yet , if you dont mind me asking can any1 tell me how long before aunt flo returned , have had 6 healthy children so this time been thrown by it all having breastfed my other children and not been able to this time not sure what my bodies doing ,my milk did come in and was gone within 10 days or so but occasionaly i feel a little leek from them, am hoping to get some of the luck from this thread ,ggod luck every1 :flower:

Welcome maryanne. So sorry for your loss. My milk is still here after a year of weaning, so I wouldn't worry about that. It will hang around. My AF came 6 weeks after I gave birth but I didn't ovulate that cycle, and my next ovulation was early. I highly recommend seeing an acupuncturist for some herbal teas which will regulate your cycle. Hope this thread brings you luck!

Welcome imaswimmer2. Hope you get some of the lucky dust too!


----------



## Poppy84

Those lines on the cheepies were real! I did a Superdrug test this morning and the second line came up within 2 mins. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjhhhhhhhhhhhh

I'm sooooooooo happy

I will take a picture of it tonight after work so u can all see!


----------



## maryanne67

Congratulations poppy84 :flower: f,xd for a happy n healthy 9 months x


----------



## MightyMom

Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!! Congratulations Poppy!! This IS a lucky thread!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey poppy!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx I knew it!!!! You'd better change the title again!! Can't wait to see your photo!!!! Xxxxxxxx congratulations!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh you already did


----------



## CherylC3

Congratulations Poppy I knew it... I had a great feeling for u this cycle.... What did u do different to get tht eggy??

Welcome ladies sorry for your losses..:hugs: 

Shellie hopefully you hav o already...cxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats poppy :) x


----------



## Tawn

YAY! I told you I just KNEW you were pg this cycle! I don't know what it was, but I was just waiting for that BFP so sure it would come! Congrats Poppy! A happy and healthy 9 months for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls... I got one of those genderpredictor tests today from amazon! I know it's only for fun but just tried it and it's blue for a boy!!! Time will tell!? 
I'm 9 wks today and waiting for midwife to come see me for full booking appt.


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Poppy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Congratulations omg I'm so happy for you!!!but let me tell you I wasn't surprised when I seen the name change :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!!! Congratulations poppy! This thread is so lucky!

And welcome ladies. I am so sorry for your losses. 

AFM, I was waiting until my next AF now that the bleeding has finally stopped (yay) but me and oh got a bit impatient and excited and dtd yesterday oooops! But I know from my scan last week that my right ovary was trying to O so I am going to do an opk later today....who knows I might have been really lucky!! Although now I'm not sure if we should carry on dtd or be more careful, I know it's perfectly safe for me to ttc now but my brains all panicky! I guess it may be too late to be worrying about that, we shall see!! Xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku so much everyone!

And for those in TWW- my biggest symptom this morning was a massive increase in cm. I thought I was ovulating! I did an opk and a pregnancy test. Only the pregnancy test came out positive.


----------



## love1623

Congrats poppy :) :) Tooth fairy I heard if you follow directions right doctors say those r 90% accurate ... ;)


----------



## Tawn

Cortney, does that just leave you and me in the TWW? Sorry to anyone else who is if I've forgotten, this thread moves kind of fast for me!

Cortney, how many DPO are you and when do you plan to test?


----------



## cathgibbs

I think i am too tawn, im not sure tho as i havent had an AF since my Mc but im just hoping i am as i had a lot of CM then EWCM then watery so im just hoping really :-/ we been dtd every other night xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn, I may possibly be in 2ww, I don't know yet as don't know if I have O'd but only dtd once so I'm acting like its possible just in case xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I also haven't AF since MC and felt O pain but no positive opk's yet but they are all new to me do I don't know if I am doing them wrong xxx


----------



## Tawn

Baileybubs and Cathgibbs, so sorry for not realizing you were in the TWW! I remembered that both of you had been unsure about O, but I wasn't sure if you were officially counting down the days to test! :flower: I also haven't had my first official AF since my m/c on 29th April, so maybe we will all benefit from the luckiness of this thread and the post-m/c fertility spike!

That makes 4 of us in the horrid TWW! 

And in fact, I realized that I am going to be testing on Thursday for the first time (10DPO for me) and that will be exactly 5weeks since the 1st day of m/c bleeding. Hoping it is good news!


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Cath - I also haven't AF since MC and felt O pain but no positive opk's yet but they are all new to me do I don't know if I am doing them wrong xxx

What date in March did you MC hun? i see you were 12 weeks. i MC friday 13th april i was 6 weeks or there about, my bleeding was very light, lighter than a light period, i stopped on the 16th and my HCG were back to normal by the 21st so it was pretty quick. have you had any signs of AF? 
im not using any OPKs, if i have my AF this month i will use them next month 
xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Baileybubs and Cathgibbs, so sorry for not realizing you were in the TWW! I remembered that both of you had been unsure about O, but I wasn't sure if you were officially counting down the days to test! :flower: I also haven't had my first official AF since my m/c on 29th April, so maybe we will all benefit from the luckiness of this thread and the post-m/c fertility spike!
> 
> That makes 4 of us in the horrid TWW!
> 
> And in fact, I realized that I am going to be testing on Thursday for the first time (10DPO for me) and that will be exactly 5weeks since the 1st day of m/c bleeding. Hoping it is good news!

oohhhh thats good that we are all waiting for :bfp: or AF, bit of courage for each other! 

was you using OPKs to realise you were ovulating? how long after MC did you ovulate and at what stage of pregnancy did you mc? 

i researched when you can ovulate after a mc and it can be as soon as 1/2 weeks so FX for everyone!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mine was quite long Cath, my bleeding only stopped last week! I was 12 weeks and baby measured 11 weeks and had no heartbeat or movement on March 23rd so I went to have medically induced miscarriage on March 25th. Unfortunately it didn't work but at a scan last week it showed my ovary was trying to ovulate and I'm thinking that now the bleeding has stopped it has been able to, so I'm guessing really that I might be in 2ww, as I was planning on waiting for first AF but ooooops lol, we dtd! 
Just did an opk and it's negative so I don't know! 
Think I'm just going to forget the opk's for this month and forget it for two weeks and just do a hpt then!


----------



## Tawn

I miscarried at 5w5d and bled heavily for a full week with pretty nasty cramps and pain to go with it. 

I had never used OPKs before, but decided to get them for this cycle since I knew it could be very strange post m/c and I am so glad I did because I didn't O until CD26 (if you count 1st day of bleeding as CD1) and would have been so confused without the OPK to guide me. 

Especially because the ladies on here all had such a wide range of O dates post m/c--I think I made a list of them and they were ranged from CD13-CD34 or something!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and my doc says that you can ovulate as you are still bleeding from mc but only in a case like mine when bleeding has been prolonged so I may have even already O'd last week when my scan showed my ovary was trying to xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Mine was quite long Cath, my bleeding only stopped last week! I was 12 weeks and baby measured 11 weeks and had no heartbeat or movement on March 23rd so I went to have medically induced miscarriage on March 25th. Unfortunately it didn't work but at a scan last week it showed my ovary was trying to ovulate and I'm thinking that now the bleeding has stopped it has been able to, so I'm guessing really that I might be in 2ww, as I was planning on waiting for first AF but ooooops lol, we dtd!
> Just did an opk and it's negative so I don't know!
> Think I'm just going to forget the opk's for this month and forget it for two weeks and just do a hpt then!


Oh hun you had it really bad then didnt you, sorry hun. what CD are you on? xxx



Tawn said:


> I miscarried at 5w5d and bled heavily for a full week with pretty nasty cramps and pain to go with it.
> 
> I had never used OPKs before, but decided to get them for this cycle since I knew it could be very strange post m/c and I am so glad I did because I didn't O until CD26 (if you count 1st day of bleeding as CD1) and would have been so confused without the OPK to guide me.
> 
> Especially because the ladies on here all had such a wide range of O dates post m/c--I think I made a list of them and they were ranged from CD13-CD34 or something!

Well im on CD19 now so it could be some time then? I think i may buy some now off the net cause their only cheap in they? just used them like HPTs is it? 

have you had any symptoms yet hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I will be on cd39 now!! But as I said I was bleeding for a while so that has prevented my cycle from moving on but my ovary clearly wants to lol!! I bought the opk's off eBay for a couple of quid (sorry don't know if you are in uk or USA Cath) and they are just little strips, same procedure as a pg testing strip. I have read somewhere though that it will only show positive the day after you O. And there is usually a faint test line, unlike pg tests the line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line xx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah they are really cheap and you just make sure you use very concentrated afternoon urine to take the sample with. It is only considered a + if the test line is as dark or darker than the control. At first I was really frustrated with them because my test lines were all over the place (halfway there, then blank again, then faint and so on) but when I finally geared up to O I got an almost + saturday, a very + sunday and then a medium darkness line - on monday and faint faint again on tuesday. I honestly would never have guessed that was my O time either because I had my spots of EWCM earlier the week before and my O pains were spread out over quite a few days.

I have been having some symptoms, but I am trying not to drive myself TOO crazy because I want to be OK if AF shows up. I've been very hungry (like wake up in the middle of the night with hunger pains or having to eat again after having had a meal a few hours before) and some dizzy spells 5-7DPO. Occasional waves of nausea (but I have a weak stomach in general so not so sure that counts! :haha:) and today my boobs do seem really big to me and are getting occasional twinges of pain (not full on sore though). It's all a mixed bag really! Guess only the hpts will tell in a few days!


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> I will be on cd39 now!! But as I said I was bleeding for a while so that has prevented my cycle from moving on but my ovary clearly wants to lol!! I bought the opk's off eBay for a couple of quid (sorry don't know if you are in uk or USA Cath) and they are just little strips, same procedure as a pg testing strip. I have read somewhere though that it will only show positive the day after you O. And there is usually a faint test line, unlike pg tests the line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line xx

Baileybubs, I think it is most common to have you +OPK the day before O. If O is going to happen, it usually occurs 12-36hrs after your first +OPK as the OPK detects the surge of hormones that comes right before an egg is released. 

And if you did O bailey, the one time dtd is all it takes! Hopefully you get a strong swimmer in there and get your BFP soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Yeah they are really cheap and you just make sure you use very concentrated afternoon urine to take the sample with. It is only considered a + if the test line is as dark or darker than the control. At first I was really frustrated with them because my test lines were all over the place (halfway there, then blank again, then faint and so on) but when I finally geared up to O I got an almost + saturday, a very + sunday and then a medium darkness line - on monday and faint faint again on tuesday. I honestly would never have guessed that was my O time either because I had my spots of EWCM earlier the week before and my O pains were spread out over quite a few days.
> 
> I have been having some symptoms, but I am trying not to drive myself TOO crazy because I want to be OK if AF shows up. I've been very hungry (like wake up in the middle of the night with hunger pains or having to eat again after having had a meal a few hours before) and some dizzy spells 5-7DPO. Occasional waves of nausea (but I have a weak stomach in general so not so sure that counts! :haha:) and today my boobs do seem really big to me and are getting occasional twinges of pain (not full on sore though). It's all a mixed bag really! Guess only the hpts will tell in a few days!

Oh they sound too complicated for me, i like simple things lol! we didnt use anything last time, we just dtd every other day, we have been since my bleeding stopped on the 16th so i think i have OV in that time i would have caught it, apart from the weekend just gone, we last done it on Thursday then last night, after a drink OH cant dtd very well haha! 

oh hun i think all of those symptoms only mean one thing! :happydance: i have my fingers and toes x for you!!!! did you have many symptoms last time?? what hpt will you use?? 

i was feeling very dizzy towards the end of last week and snappy, yesterday i felt very sick and had heartburn and i cant remember the last time i went to the loo :wacko: iv also had this very weird feeling behind my belly button, as though my belly bar is getting infected, i had that last time before i found out i was pregnant so i dont know if thats a sign. my scent has increased too, xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I will be on cd39 now!! But as I said I was bleeding for a while so that has prevented my cycle from moving on but my ovary clearly wants to lol!! I bought the opk's off eBay for a couple of quid (sorry don't know if you are in uk or USA Cath) and they are just little strips, same procedure as a pg testing strip. I have read somewhere though that it will only show positive the day after you O. And there is usually a faint test line, unlike pg tests the line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line xx


from the UK hun, in rainy old Wales :-/ xxx


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Oh they sound too complicated for me, i like simple things lol! we didnt use anything last time, we just dtd every other day, we have been since my bleeding stopped on the 16th so i think i have OV in that time i would have caught it, apart from the weekend just gone, we last done it on Thursday then last night, after a drink OH cant dtd very well haha!
> 
> oh hun i think all of those symptoms only mean one thing! :happydance: i have my fingers and toes x for you!!!! did you have many symptoms last time?? what hpt will you use??
> 
> i was feeling very dizzy towards the end of last week and snappy, yesterday i felt very sick and had heartburn and i cant remember the last time i went to the loo :wacko: iv also had this very weird feeling behind my belly button, as though my belly bar is getting infected, i had that last time before i found out i was pregnant so i dont know if thats a sign. my scent has increased too, xxx

I thought they were too complicated for me too but it really is easy. Just wee in a cup and dip once a day in the afternoon. If the test line is darker than the control, you will most likely release your egg in the next 12-36 hours. 

Your symptoms sound so promising! It must be nice that you have a lot of the same symptoms that you had last time, must mean you are heading towards your BFP! 

I felt SUPER positive I was pregnant last time basically from 2DPO. It was really quite strange, I just knew and EVERYTHING pointed towards being pg, I was even sure when I didn't get my BFP until 15DPO! Which is why I am trying not to get my hopes up this time because I don't feel quite as sure I'm pregnant--especially since I haven't had any real cramps/stretching yet.


----------



## baileybubs

I actually had no idea until the witch didn't show up last time but my oh said he had noticed that I was using the toilet a lot! I also had what I thought were period pains when I should have been expecting AF, other than that I was oblivious as I just didn't think i had caught the egg!

Thanks for the info Tawn, I'm not sure where i read that you only get a positive opk the day after, clearly wrong info but good news if I have O'd in the past 3-4 days and wasn't aware!! I didnt do any opk's since last week as I kept getting upset that nothing was happening, and now I'm just confused lol! Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And Tawn and Cath both of your symptoms sound good!! Fingers and toes crossed! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Oh they sound too complicated for me, i like simple things lol! we didnt use anything last time, we just dtd every other day, we have been since my bleeding stopped on the 16th so i think i have OV in that time i would have caught it, apart from the weekend just gone, we last done it on Thursday then last night, after a drink OH cant dtd very well haha!
> 
> oh hun i think all of those symptoms only mean one thing! :happydance: i have my fingers and toes x for you!!!! did you have many symptoms last time?? what hpt will you use??
> 
> i was feeling very dizzy towards the end of last week and snappy, yesterday i felt very sick and had heartburn and i cant remember the last time i went to the loo :wacko: iv also had this very weird feeling behind my belly button, as though my belly bar is getting infected, i had that last time before i found out i was pregnant so i dont know if thats a sign. my scent has increased too, xxx
> 
> I thought they were too complicated for me too but it really is easy. Just wee in a cup and dip once a day in the afternoon. If the test line is darker than the control, you will most likely release your egg in the next 12-36 hours.
> 
> Your symptoms sound so promising! It must be nice that you have a lot of the same symptoms that you had last time, must mean you are heading towards your BFP!
> 
> I felt SUPER positive I was pregnant last time basically from 2DPO. It was really quite strange, I just knew and EVERYTHING pointed towards being pg, I was even sure when I didn't get my BFP until 15DPO! Which is why I am trying not to get my hopes up this time because I don't feel quite as sure I'm pregnant--especially since I haven't had any real cramps/stretching yet.Click to expand...

Were you trying last time Tawn? im trying not to get my hopes up, i dont want them crashing down again, but i know if i see AF i know that my body just isnt ready yet but i will still be reall REALLY annoyed lol! only 2 more sleeps until you can test!! xxx



baileybubs said:


> I actually had no idea until the witch didn't show up last time but my oh said he had noticed that I was using the toilet a lot! I also had what I thought were period pains when I should have been expecting AF, other than that I was oblivious as I just didn't think i had caught the egg!
> 
> I didnt realise either hun, AF was due on the tuesday and i woke up on the friday and thought.....hmmmmmmmmmmm im sure flow is meant to be here, and i had a digi test cause we thought i was PG a few months before, woke up and done the test and when it came up Positive 1-2 weeks, i felt like running outside in my pjs shouting to people haha! were you trying? xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies it seems I am actually pregnant!!!!!

I've just had 2 midwives round doing full booking appt. bloods, history they even went through birth options etc with me. I have my official bounty pack and maternity notes now!!!! It's proper freaked me out!!!!! Think ive only just realised that I am probably going to have a baby!!!!! Next scan in 3 wks at 12 wks. I'll be given final due date then. I'm having nuchal tests at 12 wks too as I am 39. OMG!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Every single one of you needs to join me now...... I'm scared!!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies it seems I am actually pregnant!!!!!
> 
> I've just had 2 midwives round doing full booking appt. bloods, history they even went through birth options etc with me. I have my official bounty pack and maternity notes now!!!! It's proper freaked me out!!!!! Think ive only just realised that I am probably going to have a baby!!!!! Next scan in 3 wks at 12 wks. I'll be given final due date then. I'm having nuchal tests at 12 wks too as I am 39. OMG!!!!

awwww congrats hun!!! we will all be there soon! i can feel it in my waters lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Brilliant toothfairy thts great news..xx
Tawn I really hav a good feeling about u too, when u testing???

Cd9 here started my OPKs today and they were quite dark I think I might get my +OPK tomoro or thurs so here's hoping I do cos I dont want none of this cd34 like last month...xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I will definitely feel it in my waters in a week or so if I'm joining you lol!! Congrats tooth fairy!!! I can imagine its a feeling where you can't decide if you are more excited or more nervous, but so happy for you xxx

Cath - I was ntnp as I didn't want to get my hopes up it would happen straight away but it was my second month after coming off the pill that AF didn't show up. I'm hoping that means I am quite lucky and won't be too hard to get pg again this time but who knows...


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Well I will definitely feel it in my waters in a week or so if I'm joining you lol!! Congrats tooth fairy!!! I can imagine its a feeling where you can't decide if you are more excited or more nervous, but so happy for you xxx
> 
> Cath - I was ntnp as I didn't want to get my hopes up it would happen straight away but it was my second month after coming off the pill that AF didn't show up. I'm hoping that means I am quite lucky and won't be too hard to get pg again this time but who knows...

I hope we will all have our :bfp: within a few days!!! second month, thats quick! how long were you on the pill for?

we were ntnp, i came off my pill in the October so it took us 4 months but im not sure if the fact i had the implant for 5 years then straight onto the pill had anything to do with the fact it took me a while to concieve? i hope i concieve this month i really do, ill be a crying mess with happiness! 

i think you will catch this month if you ov hun cause you caught quite quickly first time around! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - i was on the pill for 10 years so I was worried it would take a while for my body to get back to normal but it didnt so that's why I was surprised! I really hope we both catch that egg this month too, everything's crossed!! Xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Someone needs to make another list of where everyone is I think!!!! My list is totally out if date now and I've lost track!!
Looking forward to the photo poppy!


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Cath - i was on the pill for 10 years so I was worried it would take a while for my body to get back to normal but it didnt so that's why I was surprised! I really hope we both catch that egg this month too, everything's crossed!! Xxxx

Good lord woman you must be very VERY fertile!!!! your def gonna catch this month if you OV!!! EXCITING!!! xxx 

random question but did anyone watch Coronation St last night? 



toothfairy29 said:


> Someone needs to make another list of where everyone is I think!!!! My list is totally out if date now and I've lost track!!
> Looking forward to the photo poppy!

i can do it if you want? im in work but work is sooooo slow, something to keep my mind active would be great? just need to know what needs to go on the list etc xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

cathgibbs said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Cath - i was on the pill for 10 years so I was worried it would take a while for my body to get back to normal but it didnt so that's why I was surprised! I really hope we both catch that egg this month too, everything's crossed!! Xxxx
> 
> Good lord woman you must be very VERY fertile!!!! your def gonna catch this month if you OV!!! EXCITING!!! xxx
> 
> random question but did anyone watch Coronation St last night?
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make another list of where everyone is I think!!!! My list is totally out if date now and I've lost track!!
> Looking forward to the photo poppy!Click to expand...
> 
> i can do it if you want? im in work but work is sooooo slow, something to keep my mind active would be great? just need to know what needs to go on the list etc xxxClick to expand...

Yes I watched corrie. It hit home a little didn't it? Made me uncomfortable. Would be great if you did a catch up list..... Especially if you're being paid to do it . Think my original list was page 91 ish????


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Cath - i was on the pill for 10 years so I was worried it would take a while for my body to get back to normal but it didnt so that's why I was surprised! I really hope we both catch that egg this month too, everything's crossed!! Xxxx
> 
> Good lord woman you must be very VERY fertile!!!! your def gonna catch this month if you OV!!! EXCITING!!! xxx
> 
> random question but did anyone watch Coronation St last night?
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make another list of where everyone is I think!!!! My list is totally out if date now and I've lost track!!
> Looking forward to the photo poppy!Click to expand...
> 
> i can do it if you want? im in work but work is sooooo slow, something to keep my mind active would be great? just need to know what needs to go on the list etc xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I watched corrie. It hit home a little didn't it? Made me uncomfortable. Would be great if you did a catch up list..... Especially if you're being paid to do it . Think my original list was page 91 ish????Click to expand...

Yep! i kinda knew it was coming and thought it be ok but it was only when OH turned around and asked if i was ok that i started crying and then he had a cheek to say to me whilst hugging me....'I think you need to stop getting upset everytime you see something like this' oooooffffffffffffffffffffffffff I was NOT happy!! haha!! ill have a look now hun xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I watched corrie last night. I was crying!


----------



## toothfairy29

I was looking forward to silly julie going through pregnancy!! She's bonkers!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I know poor Julie I was sobbing my eyes out...:(


----------



## cathgibbs

it was horrible, she played her role really well though and its true, you feel like someones playing a cruel joke, so happy one minute then its just snatched away from you the next :-( xxx

Is this ok hun? i couldnt focus all my time as my boss kept hovering around me!! 

Ok ladies so......

Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
Shellie
Dani rose
Leinzlove 
Fletch
Tawn
Cheryl
Cortney marie
MrsMcK (xxxxx)
Baileybubs
my angelavery
nesSAH
Cath

Ladies with BFP are.....

Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
Love 1623
Mighty mum
Wiggler
Bumpblues
Poppy
Too scared


----------



## toothfairy29

Ooooooo!! There is lots of additions to our list now!! I think too scared has her bfp now?


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> Ooooooo!! There is lots of additions to our list now!! I think too scared has her bfp now?

Correct lol! just edited it now xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I better get on tht bottom list by the end of May.. BFPs better keep filling up this thread.xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX for you hun, if i got on there i honestly dont know what i would do with myself, i would be sooooooo happy id be walking around with the biggest grin on my face EVER!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

CherylC3 said:


> Brilliant toothfairy thts great news..xx
> Tawn I really hav a good feeling about u too, when u testing???
> 
> Cd9 here started my OPKs today and they were quite dark I think I might get my +OPK tomoro or thurs so here's hoping I do cos I dont want none of this cd34 like last month...xxx

Aww thanks hun! I am testing Thursday at 10DPO...I think it is a bit early but as I am DYYYYING to poas already, I think it will have to do! :haha: So glad to hear your OPKs are dark already! FX'd you get a nice early O and join us in the torturous TWW very soon! 



baileybubs said:


> Cath - i was on the pill for 10 years so I was worried it would take a while for my body to get back to normal but it didnt so that's why I was surprised! I really hope we both catch that egg this month too, everything's crossed!! Xxxx

Baileybubs I feel you! I fell pregnant within 3 weeks of stopping the pill after 6 years of taking it. I was so nervous that it would take a while to get my BFP that I couldn't help being absolutely devastated when we lost the bean a week and a half later cause we were just so happy. But now I feel a lot of pressure to catch the egg again right away so that I knew it wasn't a fluke! 

I feel like we are warming up to add some serious BFPs to the list! Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

I kno cathgibbs I felt like the happiest luckiest girl alive last time I got my BFP was crying shaking all the emotions... Let's hope we get ours soon...x

Tawn so excited for il be in the 2ww by the time u get ur BFP. Xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Tawn i don't know how you're managing not to test!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Omg poppy yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


AFM, still have no clue if I ovulated .... My temp went back up to 97.0 this morning, so I donno.... It just doesn't seem like I did or will :( feeling super discouraged :cry: wish I had some kind of sign that it's all gonna work out ...


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie it will work out I just stopped tempting cos I was really confusing me and making me paranoid... So fingers crossed u hav o and will be getting a BFP soon love..cxx


----------



## Poppy84

I thought dani rose got her BFP? She's on waiting list

Thank you so much rveryone. I also want to say thanku for all ur Support over the last 2 months. I couldn't have got through this without u all. I'm crying as I write this. I'm super emotional today! Haha
I can't wait for u all to join me on the BFP list!!!!!

Iv bought a frer on my way hone from work. Iv just got in so going to test and then I'll post pics.
It better still be positive!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you deserve it Poppy hope to be join u soon... Dani rose got her af same time as me. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Update: frer test line came up straight away
Yaaaaay


----------



## Tawn

toothfairy29 said:


> Tawn i don't know how you're managing not to test!!

Haha, well at 8DPO I don't expect to see anything anyway, so I am trying to be reasonable. Last time, I started testing at 8DPO and didn't get anything until 15-16DPO (now I know that was probably because I was slower producing HCG because it was tubal) but it left a mark on me all those BFNs for a whole week! Plus I am going to be using my ICs so I wanna give it the best chance possible before I start.

But I gotta admit I told DH that it was so hard to wait and Thursday seems like a lifetime away! I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!

Poppy, I can't wait to see your gorgeous lines!


----------



## Poppy84

Update: frer test line came up straight away
Yaaaaay


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brilliant missy. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

I don't know why that got posted twice by the way


----------



## toothfairy29

You're just showing off poppy ;-) can't wait to see! Why do we love seeing the lines do much ladies???


----------



## love1623

yay Poppy lets see the pic :)


----------



## Poppy84

So I have done a cheepie one step, a superdrug and frer all today (the pics are in this order). Its quite interesting to see which test gives u the clearest BFP. Unless you look closely you cant even see the line on the one step.
 



Attached Files:







One step 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 23 KB
Views: 19









Superdrug 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 19









Frer 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MightyMom

I live for BFP pics. It always makes my day to see another lady get her rainbow!!

I totally understand Tawn! I used up ALL my ICs testing 10dpo, then ran out just when I thought I saw a shadow of a line. Of course by the time more tests came in the mail it was a definite BFP!


----------



## MightyMom

I cheated. I held mine in the wee longer. LOL


----------



## love1623

Woohoo def BFP love it


----------



## toothfairy29

yey poppy!!! They are lovely lines!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Looking good Poppy... Wishing u a happy & healthy 9 months....xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Poppy84 said:


> So I have done a cheepie one step, a superdrug and frer all today (the pics are in this order). Its quite interesting to see which test gives u the clearest BFP. Unless you look closely you cant even see the line on the one step.

Congrats! I am so happy for you. I read many of your posts as we are in a very similar situation. I too miscarried and started trying again right away and got my BFP April 9th. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a sticky bean!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yes cathgibbs....... Marlee needs adding to out bfp list!!


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> So I have done a cheepie one step, a superdrug and frer all today (the pics are in this order). Its quite interesting to see which test gives u the clearest BFP. Unless you look closely you cant even see the line on the one step.

Beautiful pics Poppy! :happydance:

Uh-oh.... your comparison is making me itch to get some FRERs now! Wonder if I can arrange an asda shop so DH doesn't know I am spending MORE money on hpts when I have about 20 plus a digi in the cupboard... :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

I did the one step first this morning and assumed it was negative like the ones yest. It was only cos I had LOADS of cm that I did the the Superdrug (and an ovulation test as I was confused). Iv now decided u need to be further on to get a proper line on the ic's


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh yes cathgibbs....... Marlee needs adding to out bfp list!!

 I'll add her tomorrow in work hun 


I found the internet cheapies absolutely rubbish......still didn't stop me buying 20 more the second time I found out I was pregnant ha


----------



## toothfairy29

poppy you need a new ticker!


----------



## MightyMom

Yeah, my ICs were rubbish as well. My CBE popped up in 5 seconds with pg while the ICs were still faded and not as dark as the control line.


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> poppy you need a new ticker!

Iv turned computer off now and can't do it on my phone. I will put ticker on tomorrow


----------



## CortneyMarie

Love seeing those lines poppy :happydance:!!!!

Afm I think I'm out 11 dpo and bfn no more tests besides a digi that I guess ill take if af doesn't show by Wednesday but I'm sure she will since we r supposed to go camping Friday.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Love that FRER Poppy :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::yipee::yipee::yipee:
I knew you were gonna get a BFP!!!!:happydance::hugs:

I was hoping you ladies can tell me what goes on with you during O time CM wise and however else you know your Oing (cervix, monitors, etc) because I am sooooooooooooo lost, that this is all I'm thinking about all day, and really distracting me from work and everything else! Normally I have loads of EWCM when I'm in my fertile period. This cycle, on CD 10 and 11, I had a ton of creamy CM so I thought EWCM and O was on its way. From CD 12 until 20, there hasn't been a whole lot of CM, what I had was little bit creamy, with a little bit of EWCM at random points in the day. I had what felt like my usual O pains both on CD 16 and 19. My cervix was high soft and open on CD 16-18, and then last couple days has been lower and firm. My temp dropped on CD 17, and it was higher for two day afterwards so i thought I O'd, but the third day it dropped a lot! Today it was back up again. I checked a few minutes ago and my cervix seems high again, and I have a ton of creamy CM like I did on CD 10 and 11...:dohh::wacko::dohh::wacko::dohh::wacko:


----------



## MightyMom

I can always tell because EWCM. Lots of it. But it only lasts three or so days and then it is gone.


----------



## love1623

shellie... I didnt have much ewcm this time round and i got my BFP... so your still in the game, plus that last dip could have been implantation dip especially if your temps r high now goodluck :)


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats poppy! 

Looks like I will be joining you ladies again tomorrow, my HCG levels are barely rising (10% rise in 2 1/2 days) and tonight I started bleeding, I have a scan and bloods tomorrow but I already know what they will say :(


----------



## love1623

So sorry wiggled :( praying for you


----------



## Poppy84

Oh wiggler- loads and loads of hugs!!!!!!
Is it red or brown blood?


----------



## Poppy84

CortneyMarie said:


> Love seeing those lines poppy :happydance:!!!!
> 
> Afm I think I'm out 11 dpo and bfn no more tests besides a digi that I guess ill take if af doesn't show by Wednesday but I'm sure she will since we r supposed to go camping Friday.

U r not out until the witch shows!


----------



## CherylC3

I order all my tests from amazon so I hav ordered some frer to add to my collection in the baby making drawer lol...xx
Shellie I don't hav a clue about wot to look for in cm I don't even kno how u check it...x
Wiggler I hope everything goes ok love. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its red :( Had HGC taken on Friday in A&E and it was 1345, had more taken on monday morning - 1511, was back in A&E today with cramping, and although they were trying to tell me to be positive they all said it wasn't brilliant :(


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh wiggler no!!! You must be in such a state. Try to rest best you can. I will be hoping and praying for you. X x x x x x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

wiggler I'm keeping my fx for you:hugs:


love1623, implantation would be nice! But if it was it would only be 3DPO, i dont think thats possible, is it???


----------



## toothfairy29

Shellie.... I never had much luck tracking cm. didn't seem to get much and when I did get the ewcm it was a couple days before I started getting positive opks. I didn't take any notice of it. Just relied on temp and opk.


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler u poor thing! U shouldn't have to go through this!
Praying for u x


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: wiggler :hugs: so sorry to hear. i am sending you tons of good vibes.

toothfairy, it sounds like you had a fantastic visit at the midwife today! 

fx'd for all the ladies in their tww.


----------



## MightyMom

When people used to tell me "You're not out until AF shows!" I thought "But I don't have any symptoms or anything I just KNOW this month AF will get me." And then I got a BFP. So I second that sentiment times a million. You aren't out til the witch gets you!

Wiggler: I'll pray for you hun. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Tawn

Awwwwwwww Wiggler! Fx'd and prayer said for you and the bean, hun! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> hi girls can i join you, i have just lost my little boy 5 weeks ago, first post on bnb since b3fore he was born so feeling emotional, he was born at 37 n half weeks sleeping ,am so hoping to be able to get pg again altho my period hasnt returned yet , if you dont mind me asking can any1 tell me how long before aunt flo returned , have had 6 healthy children so this time been thrown by it all having breastfed my other children and not been able to this time not sure what my bodies doing ,my milk did come in and was gone within 10 days or so but occasionaly i feel a little leek from them, am hoping to get some of the luck from this thread ,ggod luck every1 :flower:

Ugh, oh my gosh, i'm SOOOOOO sorry for your loss. That's horrible! :sad2: I'm so sorry again. Well, i had to wait for my HCG levels to get back to 0 or under 5 and that took 7 weeks after my D&C. I know that's a long time but i'm glad to be past that now but we're in cycle #3 of trying again. I hope it happens very quickly for you so you can get your baby back! Ugh...i'm just so sorry. That's just heartbreaking. Hang in there. We're all here for you 24/7!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

poppy84 said:


> those lines on the cheepies were real! I did a superdrug test this morning and the second line came up within 2 mins.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> i'm sooooooooo happy
> 
> i will take a picture of it tonight after work so u can all see!

seriously so happy for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Cortney, does that just leave you and me in the TWW? Sorry to anyone else who is if I've forgotten, this thread moves kind of fast for me!
> 
> Cortney, how many DPO are you and when do you plan to test?

Nope, i'm now in the TWW!!! Started yesterday or today. I'll know for sure after tomorrow's temp! So let's keep each other motivated here! I should be 0 or 1DPO today. I don't plan on testing until 14th, maybe even the 15th so that would be 14/15 DPO. I'll have gone insane by then but we shall see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

tawn said:


> baileybubs and cathgibbs, so sorry for not realizing you were in the tww! I remembered that both of you had been unsure about o, but i wasn't sure if you were officially counting down the days to test! :flower: I also haven't had my first official af since my m/c on 29th april, so maybe we will all benefit from the luckiness of this thread and the post-m/c fertility spike!
> 
> That makes 4 of us in the horrid tww!
> 
> And in fact, i realized that i am going to be testing on thursday for the first time (10dpo for me) and that will be exactly 5weeks since the 1st day of m/c bleeding. Hoping it is good news!

good luck on thursday!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I realised I'll be due on the one year anniversary of getting a BFP for my angel baby. How wierd is that


----------



## Bumpblues82

Arrgh it's killing me knowing ov is close and I can't get preg till after tests and results which could be 8 weeks or so.. :/


----------



## Sweetz33

Poppy84 said:


> I realised I'll be due on the one year anniversary of getting a BFP for my angel baby. How wierd is that

I find that cool!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Cortney, does that just leave you and me in the TWW? Sorry to anyone else who is if I've forgotten, this thread moves kind of fast for me!
> 
> Cortney, how many DPO are you and when do you plan to test?
> 
> Nope, i'm now in the TWW!!! Started yesterday or today. I'll know for sure after tomorrow's temp! So let's keep each other motivated here! I should be 0 or 1DPO today. I don't plan on testing until 14th, maybe even the 15th so that would be 14/15 DPO. I'll have gone insane by then but we shall see.Click to expand...

According to my ticker I have 5 days left and my mnd is goo....lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

QUOTE=Tawn;17621855]Awwwwwwww Wiggler! Fx'd and prayer said for you and the bean, hun! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I am 11 dpo tested this am and bfn only have a digi left so I'm waiting until af doesn't show so like weds?? I have opks to waste tho :shrug: good luck sweets and ttcbaby and of course tawn :hugs:

Poppy that is an awesome due date it was meant to be!!!!!!

Wiggler. I am so sorry you are going through this I hope your bean hangs in there:hugs: x one million hun! !

Shellie I dnt know anything about ewcm I never get it till after o and even then its not a lot but then again I do not check my fervid I just do afternoon opks and I have always got them cd 14 soooo ..sorry I cant help ya :shrug:


----------



## maryanne67

ttcbabyisom said:


> maryanne67 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls can i join you, i have just lost my little boy 5 weeks ago, first post on bnb since b3fore he was born so feeling emotional, he was born at 37 n half weeks sleeping ,am so hoping to be able to get pg again altho my period hasnt returned yet , if you dont mind me asking can any1 tell me how long before aunt flo returned , have had 6 healthy children so this time been thrown by it all having breastfed my other children and not been able to this time not sure what my bodies doing ,my milk did come in and was gone within 10 days or so but occasionaly i feel a little leek from them, am hoping to get some of the luck from this thread ,ggod luck every1 :flower:
> 
> Ugh, oh my gosh, i'm SOOOOOO sorry for your loss. That's horrible! :sad2: I'm so sorry again. Well, i had to wait for my HCG levels to get back to 0 or under 5 and that took 7 weeks after my D&C. I know that's a long time but i'm glad to be past that now but we're in cycle #3 of trying again. I hope it happens very quickly for you so you can get your baby back! Ugh...i'm just so sorry. That's just heartbreaking. Hang in there. We're all here for you 24/7!Click to expand...

thanks ttcbabyisom and every1 else for the welcome and kind words its a comfort to hear,have been doing opks the last 2 weeks but always get a faint line on them eveyday just about unless i drink loads but even then is light line ,i had the same problem with the opks when i got pregnant with my angel just had to dtd regular and hope ,hope it happens very quickly for you too and every1 else trying x

wriggler fxd for you


----------



## ttcbabyisom

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies it seems I am actually pregnant!!!!!
> 
> I've just had 2 midwives round doing full booking appt. bloods, history they even went through birth options etc with me. I have my official bounty pack and maternity notes now!!!! It's proper freaked me out!!!!! Think ive only just realised that I am probably going to have a baby!!!!! Next scan in 3 wks at 12 wks. I'll be given final due date then. I'm having nuchal tests at 12 wks too as I am 39. OMG!!!!

SO EXCITING!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> it was horrible, she played her role really well though and its true, you feel like someones playing a cruel joke, so happy one minute then its just snatched away from you the next :-( xxx
> 
> Is this ok hun? i couldnt focus all my time as my boss kept hovering around me!!
> 
> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
> Shellie
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> Cath
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> Poppy
> Too scared

what about me??? I'm 1 DPO, waiting for my BFP around the 14/15.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

toothfairy29 said:


> You're just showing off poppy ;-) can't wait to see! Why do we love seeing the lines do much ladies???

we just do!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

ttcbabyisom said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> it was horrible, she played her role really well though and its true, you feel like someones playing a cruel joke, so happy one minute then its just snatched away from you the next :-( xxx
> 
> Is this ok hun? i couldnt focus all my time as my boss kept hovering around me!!
> 
> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
> Shellie
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> Cath
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> Poppy
> Too scared
> 
> what about me??? I'm 1 DPO, waiting for my BFP around the 14/15.Click to expand...

Me too! My :bfp: should arrive around the 7th if the :witch: doesn't get me!


----------



## nesSAH

Hey ladies...AF got me good! :( I'm out till next cycle :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sweetz33 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> it was horrible, she played her role really well though and its true, you feel like someones playing a cruel joke, so happy one minute then its just snatched away from you the next :-( xxx
> 
> Is this ok hun? i couldnt focus all my time as my boss kept hovering around me!!
> 
> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
> Shellie
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> Cath
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> Poppy
> Too scared
> 
> what about me??? I'm 1 DPO, waiting for my BFP around the 14/15. Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! My :bfp: should arrive around the 7th if the :witch: doesn't get me!Click to expand...




ttcbabyisom said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> it was horrible, she played her role really well though and its true, you feel like someones playing a cruel joke, so happy one minute then its just snatched away from you the next :-( xxx
> 
> Is this ok hun? i couldnt focus all my time as my boss kept hovering around me!!
> 
> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
> Shellie
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> Cath
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Bumpblues
> Poppy
> Too scared
> 
> what about me??? I'm 1 DPO, waiting for my BFP around the 14/15.Click to expand...

Sorry girls! I'll add ya when I get to work,I only had a quick flick through the feed as my boss was hovering near by.....woops ha xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Poppy for your :bfp:! And whoever else got one since I've been gone... Congratulations!

AFM: CD 18, with NO O in sight... So waiting, and hoping my body gets to normal soooon! Anyone else waiting on O?


----------



## Tawn

CortneyMarie said:


> I am 11 dpo tested this am and bfn only have a digi left so I'm waiting until af doesn't show so like weds?? I have opks to waste tho :shrug: good luck sweets and ttcbaby and of course tawn :hugs:

I CAVED this morning and tested at 9DPO--BFN with my internet cheapies. I totally knew it would be negative (especially on those tests) this early, but I just couldn't help myself and poas anyway. Now I feel a little disappointed, can't help it, even though I know it is early. :nope:

I am trying to keep up the positivity though, as my boobs seem HUGE as of yesterday (I used DH to test and he agrees :haha:) and this morning my (sorry if this is TMI) nipples are much larger than normal!?!?! Ummm, it looks very strange to me and I know I can't be imagining THAT as I am sure they don't look this big normally. Is this a pg sign this early on? I thought nipple changes were something that happened much later?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ok ladies so......

Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
Shellie
Dani rose
Leinzlove 
Fletch
Tawn
Cheryl
Cortney marie
MrsMcK (xxxxx)
Baileybubs
my angelavery
nesSAH
Cath
Sweetz33
ttcbabyiosm

Ladies with BFP are.....

Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
Love 1623
Mighty mum
Wiggler
Bumpblues
Poppy
Too scared 
Marlee


----------



## cathgibbs

Wiggler FXd for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Random question, Do any of you have thrush when your period is due? xxx not fulll on thrush just really itchy (sorry if its TMI) xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn tht sounds promising if I were u I'd use a frer tomoro love..x
Cathgibbs I had tht last time B4 I got my BFP missy...x

Afm cd10 used my OPK way too early today.. Think I will be oing soon I'm hot flushing and I'm wet but don't kno how to tell if it Ewcm???


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Tawn tht sounds promising if I were u I'd use a frer tomoro love..x
> Cathgibbs I had tht last time B4 I got my BFP missy...x

oohhhhh stop it now you will get me all excited! im half and half though because last time i was pregnant i never had it, i would only get it before AF was due, but i just googled if its an early sign and it is because of the hormones etc. Im not getting my hopes up just yet...............or maybe i am?! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

What cd are on?? I took a oral capsule after I o the month I fell pg and I swear thts why I mc cos it say do not take if ttc and I didn't read the bloody instructions... I'm rooting for u chick. X


----------



## cathgibbs

CD20, its too soon isnt it? Oh never!! yeh but you would think you could take something like that as you wouldnt think it would be harmful would you? ahhhh sorry to hear that hun, ill make sure to stay clear of the capsules, pregnant or not!!

Since last Thursday iv been feeling lightheaded (thats passed now) headaches on and off for the past week, today slight backache, been constipated, now i have an itchy noon (Sorry TMI) and my belly button has been sore and it was sore the week before i found out i was PG last time, my boobs arent growing though :-( they went up a cup size last time and i was only PG for 6 weeks although i think i MC sooner as when i had to go for my scan they took my Beta HCG and it was only measuring 641. xxx


----------



## CherylC3

What day did u o? U cud be pg remember every pregnancy is different my bbs were big but didn't start to notice them bigger till I was 5 wks..x


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> What day did u o? U cud be pg remember every pregnancy is different my bbs were big but didn't start to notice them bigger till I was 5 wks..x

I have no idea as i dont use OPKs but if i go by EWCM i would say it would have been between CD 14 and CD 17 I OV on CD 14 last time. i bet its all in my head now! 

are you waiting for AF before you try again hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

My af went away sat so I'm trying the now so hoping to o in the next few days,, normally o cd 11 or 12


----------



## cathgibbs

fingers crossed for you hun!! i hope we all get our :bfp: this month!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully chick this thread is filling up with BFP...yeah :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cathgibs can u take me off BFP list plz x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ok ladies so......

Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
Shellie
Dani rose
Leinzlove 
Fletch
Tawn
Cheryl
Cortney marie
MrsMcK (xxxxx)
Baileybubs
my angelavery
nesSAH
Cath
Sweetz33
ttcbabyiosm

Ladies with BFP are.....

Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
Love 1623
Mighty mum
Wiggler
Poppy
Too scared 
Marlee


----------



## cathgibbs

Bumpblues82 said:


> Cathgibs can u take me off BFP list plz x

Sorry hun xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so for all of us!! I'm still getting what I think are O pains on my right side so not sure if I have O'd yet. Gonna do another opk today. Why didn't I do opk's last week after I had my scan grrr, I wouldn't be so confused now! I have no idea if I have O'd, oh well guess I'll just have to wait and see. Think I'm going to drive myself insane symptom spotting next two weeks!!

Wiggler - I hope everything is ok hun, FX'd xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so did a clear blue ov test using my fertility monitor and no line just control line and it hasn't budged up the gage thing at the side to say I'm even close.. But I did two tesco ones one this morning and one at about two Nd they are almost positive... :/


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok here is what has been going on with me...can use some insight if y'all don't mind.

1-5 dpo...only symptoms was gas & heartburn.
6 dpo gassy, a little bloated, moody/emotional everything was making me teary
7 dpo swear my bbs were getting bigger but could be in my head. Emotional, gassy, a blah feeling, lots of CWCM
8 dpo cramps like af was coming, backache, cloudy head, CWCM, increased appetite
9 dpo (today) cramps all but subsided, horrible backache, cm dried up some but still creamy, got car sick so stopped and got food (helped a little) , congested (but could just be my allergies), cloudy head

Been feeling fatigued but that is nothing new. Temp has been constant in the 98.2-98.5 range when my normal range is normally around 97.3ish.


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn- I'm so excited about u testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

had the scan and bloods this morning, the scan was inconclusive so gotta wait for the doctor to ring me back with the results of the bloods, feels like I have been waiting an eternity :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Tawn- I'm so excited about u testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!


ohhh forgot about this!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wiggler said:


> had the scan and bloods this morning, the scan was inconclusive so gotta wait for the doctor to ring me back with the results of the bloods, feels like I have been waiting an eternity :(

Oh Wiggler, I am so sorry honey. I remember from my m/c before the two days I had to wait for test results were probably worse than even getting the results--the not knowing is torture! I really hope and pray you get good news! :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Tawn- I'm so excited about u testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ohhh forgot about this!! xxxClick to expand...

Haha I caved today and tested, but just with my IC and it was a BFN. 

BUT.... I am suddenly feeling so positive about getting a BFP in the next couple of days after the symptoms I've been having today. My (.)(.)s are huge and my aureolas have changed suddenly overnight. I have been feeling pretty nauseous today and my "pregnancy headaches" (which from last time I remember feel like the kind I get when I am carsick) are back, I am so tired I had to lie down for a little nap, and woke up with the most extreme metallic taste in my mouth. I honestly had to rush to get some chewing gum because I was going to be sick from how strong the taste was. 

I hope I am not getting my hopes up to just be disappointed, but all I can say is I am glad that I ordered 2 FRERs and 2 ASDA hpts (inspired by seeing how light Poppy's IC was in comparison to the others!) but they won't be delivered until tomorrow afternoon. So I think it will be IC tomorrow morning, and Fx'd for a BFP on an FRER on Friday!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Tawn- I'm so excited about u testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ohhh forgot about this!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I caved today and tested, but just with my IC and it was a BFN.
> 
> BUT.... I am suddenly feeling so positive about getting a BFP in the next couple of days after the symptoms I've been having today. My (.)(.)s are huge and my aureolas have changed suddenly overnight. I have been feeling pretty nauseous today and my "pregnancy headaches" (which from last time I remember feel like the kind I get when I am carsick) are back, I am so tired I had to lie down for a little nap, and woke up with the most extreme metallic taste in my mouth. I honestly had to rush to get some chewing gum because I was going to be sick from how strong the taste was.
> 
> I hope I am not getting my hopes up to just be disappointed, but all I can say is I am glad that I ordered 2 FRERs and 2 ASDA hpts (inspired by seeing how light Poppy's IC was in comparison to the others!) but they won't be delivered until tomorrow afternoon. So I think it will be IC tomorrow morning, and Fx'd for a BFP on an FRER on Friday!Click to expand...

Hun the internet cheapies were rubbish for me, they didnt pick up i was prengnat until i was 4/5 weeks!! Tesco own bran or superdrug etc, iv got a FRER coming, iv got 3 CB digi ones and 2 superdrug ones lol i tried one earlier and it was a :bfn: 

Your symptoms sound really really promising hun what CD are you on?

i was feeling positive earlier but now im not too sure xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn- that sound amazing. How many dpo are u tomorrow? Do the frer tomorrow afternoon. I did mine yest afternoon


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Tawn- that sound amazing. How many dpo are u tomorrow? Do the frer tomorrow afternoon. I did mine yest afternoon


Poppy - how many DPO were you when you tested with FRER? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I was either 9 or 10. I think it's prob 9 though cos I originally counted the day after my pos opk as dpo1 but I think it was wrong and should have been 0dpo


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun, good to know xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ok ladies so......
> 
> Ladies who are waiting to get their BFPs are....
> Shellie
> Dani rose
> Leinzlove
> Fletch
> Tawn
> Cheryl
> Cortney marie
> MrsMcK (xxxxx)
> Baileybubs
> my angelavery
> nesSAH
> Cath
> Sweetz33
> ttcbabyiosm
> 
> Ladies with BFP are.....
> 
> Toothfairy Due 4th Dec
> Love 1623
> Mighty mum
> Wiggler
> Poppy
> Too scared
> Marlee

It's ttcbabyisom


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sweetz33 said:


> Ok here is what has been going on with me...can use some insight if y'all don't mind.
> 
> 1-5 dpo...only symptoms was gas & heartburn.
> 6 dpo gassy, a little bloated, moody/emotional everything was making me teary
> 7 dpo swear my bbs were getting bigger but could be in my head. Emotional, gassy, a blah feeling, lots of CWCM
> 8 dpo cramps like af was coming, backache, cloudy head, CWCM, increased appetite
> 9 dpo (today) cramps all but subsided, horrible backache, cm dried up some but still creamy, got car sick so stopped and got food (helped a little) , congested (but could just be my allergies), cloudy head
> 
> Been feeling fatigued but that is nothing new. Temp has been constant in the 98.2-98.5 range when my normal range is normally around 97.3ish.

Wow, sounds VERY promising to me!!! I hope you have good news soon!


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> Tawn- that sound amazing. How many dpo are u tomorrow? Do the frer tomorrow afternoon. I did mine yest afternoon

Tomorrow I'm 10DPO, but since the more expensive tests aren't being delivered till about 3pm, I think I will save it till Friday morning when I am 11DPO just cause I don't want to waste my expensive ones and have to run out and buy new ones just cause I am impatient! Plus, my (very minor) cramping just started yesterday/today so I think I might be a late implanter so I wanna give myself a chance at the BFP!


----------



## Wiggler

I can't wait to see some more BFP's ladies, you all deserve is so much!

The hopital rang, the blood levels went from 1511 to 1877, so still not rising properly, the consultant thinks its the beginning of a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy, I have another scan and more bloods on friday :( x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> I can't wait to see some more BFP's ladies, you all deserve is so much!
> 
> The hopital rang, the blood levels went from 1511 to 1877, so still not rising properly, the consultant thinks its the beginning of a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy, I have another scan and more bloods on friday :( x x x

Oh wiggler I'm so sorry! Hugs!!!!!!!!
My thoughts and prayers r with u xx


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler I'm so sorry Hun... Thinking of you...xx


----------



## Tawn

Wiggler, I am so sorry hun. :hugs: Sometimes life just isn't fair, is it? :cry: My heart hurts for you and I will continue to pray that your bean is going to surprise you with a mini-miracle!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm so sorry that it's not looking well Wiggler :(:hug:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, I will update again on Friday when I know more, I probably won't be TTC again until close to the end of the year if its bad news, but I will stick around to throw babydust at you all :D


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Tawn- that sound amazing. How many dpo are u tomorrow? Do the frer tomorrow afternoon. I did mine yest afternoon
> 
> Tomorrow I'm 10DPO, but since the more expensive tests aren't being delivered till about 3pm, I think I will save it till Friday morning when I am 11DPO just cause I don't want to waste my expensive ones and have to run out and buy new ones just cause I am impatient! Plus, my (very minor) cramping just started yesterday/today so I think I might be a late implanter so I wanna give myself a chance at the BFP!Click to expand...

I'll be on pins and needles waiting for your results! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wiggler said:


> I can't wait to see some more BFP's ladies, you all deserve is so much!
> 
> The hopital rang, the blood levels went from 1511 to 1877, so still not rising properly, the consultant thinks its the beginning of a miscarriage or an ectopic pregnancy, I have another scan and more bloods on friday :( x x x

Ugh Wiggler, I'm so sorry, i HOPE NOT!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn- Sounds good! I'm anxious to hear about your :bfp:!

Wiggler- NOOO! I hope not also! I hope to hear better news. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

I did another Superdrug test this morning and the test line is so much darker than 2 days ago. I think I'm now starting to get to that nervous stage of wondering if this egg will stick


----------



## Wiggler

hen are you going to book in at the MW hun? Do you think they might do bloods/an early scan to reassure you? x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy I'm sure this is the one for u babe, get on to them for an early scan. X


----------



## Tawn

Good morning ladies! DH got stepson ready and off to school this morning and let me have a bit of a lie-in, which was a great way to start the day!

But I tested with my ICs this morning and it was a BFN. :shrug: Not sure how to feel about it because yesterday I was just SO SURE I'm pregnant, but I can't help it seeing that BFN makes me wonder if it is all in my head?

Oh well. 2 ASDA brand tests and 2 FRERS are on their way later this afternoon so I will do one of those tomorrow morning and hope that 11DPO is a better chance to hopefully get my BFP.

UHG! I leave on a 2 1/2 week holiday to visit my family back in the States on Tuesday, so I really hope I have an answer either way by then!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Good morning ladies! DH got stepson ready and off to school this morning and let me have a bit of a lie-in, which was a great way to start the day!
> 
> But I tested with my ICs this morning and it was a BFN. :shrug: Not sure how to feel about it because yesterday I was just SO SURE I'm pregnant, but I can't help it seeing that BFN makes me wonder if it is all in my head?
> 
> Oh well. 2 ASDA brand tests and 2 FRERS are on their way later this afternoon so I will do one of those tomorrow morning and hope that 11DPO is a better chance to hopefully get my BFP.
> 
> UHG! I leave on a 2 1/2 week holiday to visit my family back in the States on Tuesday, so I really hope I have an answer either way by then!

Yeh hun i would use an Asda/boots or tesco brand as they are quite cheap, i found the ICs not too good, although i have been using them for the past 3 days lol but because im unsure of when AF is due i dont really want to waste any tests that cost over £3 otherwise ill be a POAS addict lol!

Thats nice of hubby  a nice lie-in is what i could do with right now, weather is awful and my eyelids are burning lol! xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Tawn said:


> Good morning ladies! DH got stepson ready and off to school this morning and let me have a bit of a lie-in, which was a great way to start the day!
> 
> But I tested with my ICs this morning and it was a BFN. :shrug: Not sure how to feel about it because yesterday I was just SO SURE I'm pregnant, but I can't help it seeing that BFN makes me wonder if it is all in my head?
> 
> Oh well. 2 ASDA brand tests and 2 FRERS are on their way later this afternoon so I will do one of those tomorrow morning and hope that 11DPO is a better chance to hopefully get my BFP.
> 
> UHG! I leave on a 2 1/2 week holiday to visit my family back in the States on Tuesday, so I really hope I have an answer either way by then!

I'm with ya girl I tested 11 dpo to find a bfn now I'm not testing till Wednesday is af doesn't show which I'm sure she will :cry: I like early testing ho bc then I seeing a few bfns before af softens the blow quite a bit for me. I hope you that bfp tomorrow fx :flower:


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies. i'm not sure if you want to change the name of the thread back to 6? it is all over for me. :( 

i don't even know how to feel.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun i am so sorry :hughs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

So sorry hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Sweetz33

:hugs::cry: so sorry too! :hug: you are in my prayers


----------



## love1623

Praying for you too scared!!


----------



## Tawn

OH NO, tooscared! I am so very sorry to hear that hun...:cry: There is nothing to say that will make it any better, so all I can offer are some :hugs: I hope you have someone there today to support you


----------



## CherylC3

Aw too scared I'm so sorry hope ur ok....:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :hugs:

i kind of had a feeling about this from the beginning. i just didn't feel pg at all. :( 

i am just so sad.

dh offered to stay home with me today but i told him to go to work. i have a dr's appt tomorrow anyway. he is going to come to that with me. i am trying to keep busy today.


----------



## Marlee1980

too_scared said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> i kind of had a feeling about this from the beginning. i just didn't feel pg at all. :(
> 
> i am just so sad.
> 
> dh offered to stay home with me today but i told him to go to work. i have a dr's appt tomorrow anyway. he is going to come to that with me. i am trying to keep busy today.

I'm so sorry about your loss HUGS


----------



## Tawn

Sigh. I really have no idea why I did this to myself but I tested again with an IC this afternoon after holding my wee for about 4 hours and couldn't help HOPING to see something (even though it was an obvious BFN this morning). Well it obviously was another BFN and now I really do feel disappointed. 

I know it is early as I am only 10DPO, but I am so scared because last time I "felt pregnant" but didn't get my BFP till 15-16DPO--which I now assume is because it was ectopic. Well I am 99% positive that I o'd from the same side as my ectopic and didn't even realize how I was putting my hopes on a BFP at 10DPO to give me hope that this egg would make a safe and easy trip to the uterus.....:nope:

Plus, I thought I got FRERs from my ASDA shop but they showed up and they are First Response One-Steps (which I googled and only have a sensitivity of 100!!!) So they are pretty much rubbish and won't do anything for me until much later on....Wondering if I can be strong and wait to test until Saturday or Sunday now so I can stop obsessing over how pregnant I feel....


----------



## seaweed eater

Oh goodness too_scared, I am so sorry :hugs: be kind to yourself hon.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm so sorry too_scared :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so sorry too scared, I hope that you are ok xxxxxxxzz


----------



## too_scared

I'm ok. :( I am just feeling quite angry and sad right now.


----------



## Poppy84

Omg too scared!!!!! Im sooooooo sorry! U poor thing. I hope the doc can send u for some tests or something so u get answers.
We r all here for u! We know what ur going through 
Lots of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Sigh. I really have no idea why I did this to myself but I tested again with an IC this afternoon after holding my wee for about 4 hours and couldn't help HOPING to see something (even though it was an obvious BFN this morning). Well it obviously was another BFN and now I really do feel disappointed.
> 
> I know it is early as I am only 10DPO, but I am so scared because last time I "felt pregnant" but didn't get my BFP till 15-16DPO--which I now assume is because it was ectopic. Well I am 99% positive that I o'd from the same side as my ectopic and didn't even realize how I was putting my hopes on a BFP at 10DPO to give me hope that this egg would make a safe and easy trip to the uterus.....:nope:
> 
> Plus, I thought I got FRERs from my ASDA shop but they showed up and they are First Response One-Steps (which I googled and only have a sensitivity of 100!!!) So they are pretty much rubbish and won't do anything for me until much later on....Wondering if I can be strong and wait to test until Saturday or Sunday now so I can stop obsessing over how pregnant I feel....

Tawn- remember I couldn't see my BFP with the one step Internet cheepies!


----------



## toothfairy29

Too scared. Just in from work and read through. I really really feel for you. Please take care of yourself and promise you'll not leave the doctors alone til they get some answers for you. 
My heart goes out to you and wiggler. Brings it even closer to home how fragile all of this is.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

I feel sick, tomorrow is the day that I should finally find out whats happening, I am so so so terrified :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

too_scared said:


> hi ladies. i'm not sure if you want to change the name of the thread back to 6? it is all over for me. :(
> 
> i don't even know how to feel.

:hugs::hugs::sad2: SORRY!!! We're here for you.


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler, how do you feel physically? Do you feel like its progressing, symptom wise and test wise? I really hope there is a glimmer of a chance?


----------



## Wiggler

Still cramping, but have an actual preggy symptom now, my boobs are starting to get ever so slightly sore. My HCG is rising, just very very very slowly, so I don't need to test as the hospital are doing bloods every 2 days. And if my bloods follow the pattern they have been then I should see a 45+% rise in HCG tomorrow. 

We saw a sac on the scan, so I guess that is good news and my cervix was closed yesterday which is FAB! I think if they rule out etopic tomorrow (even though I have had a scan they say its still a risk) and my bloods still aren't rising properly they will probably offer me a D&C which I will decline, while the levels are rising there is still hope.


----------



## Wiggler

Forgot to add, I have read stories of women with the same symptoms as me and very low rising HCG and they went on to have healthy babies, they are in the minority, most go on to misarry, but it gives me a bit of hope. x x x


----------



## MightyMom

Going to have to change the name of the thread again.

I'm out. Found out at my scan today that I am miscarrying again. This was my last try, so I probably won't be around much. Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I truly do hope for the best for all of you.


----------



## love1623

Praying for u wiggler .!! Has the bleeding stopped I know u posted in the december thread you had started bleedin one night. Hope it's slowed


----------



## Wiggler

Oh hun, I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Bleeding has stopped thankfully, I had a bit more spotting yesterday but that was from the internal exam and swabs. The cramping and spotting on its own isn't too worying, its common, but the HCG levels are awful and thats whats terrifying me :(


----------



## Poppy84

Oh Mightymum!
I'm so so so so so sorry. Sending u lots of love and hugs. 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## love1623

Have faith Hun! I bet tomorrow ur levels r so high :)


----------



## love1623

So sorry mighty mom! Lots of love ur way


----------



## seaweed eater

So very sorry, MightyMom :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh mighty mum x x x x x x x I am so sorry. This is turning into an unlucky thread. Oh bless you all x x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler.... Have you been in the misdiagnosed miscarriage website? It has similar stories? Surely hormones can be slow to get going?


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler. Good luck for tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers and toes for u xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness, Wiggler, Mighty Mom and Too Scared, my heart just hurts so much for you all! :hugs: to all of you and I really hope we get to hear about some miracles on this thread soon! Fx'd for you three!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies :hugs:

TF, I spent HOURS on there earlier, its what gave me some hope back. Apparently HCG is meant to double from the start and my little 10% rise in 60 hours and then 20% rise in the next 48 hours is really not good, but if it carries on rising at that rate it should be at least 40ish% higher I think tomorrow morning.

Fingers crossed I will have an uneventful night and a good result tomorrow x x x


----------



## love1623

Wiggler My sister n laws friend had slow rising hcg and she bled they thought she was having miscarriage they also couldn't find heartbeat. The day the d&c was scheduled they checked one last time and there the baby was heartbeat and all she qent on to have a healthy son... Keep faith


----------



## Wiggler

Thats what I'm hoping for and why I will be declining a D&C, x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

What time is your scan?


----------



## Wiggler

9.45, then will see a doctor then will have the bloods taken, I was hoping to have the bloods taken first but cos my mum can't get down here that early I won't be able to :S


----------



## too_scared

i am so sorry to hear mighty mom :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler I'll try get online at work to see how it goes. Sleep well xx


----------



## Wiggler

Will do hun, I'll probably update by lunchtime x x x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> Going to have to change the name of the thread again.
> 
> I'm out. Found out at my scan today that I am miscarrying again. This was my last try, so I probably won't be around much. Good luck to the rest of you ladies, I truly do hope for the best for all of you.

Ugh, SO SO sorry. Wish there was something magical I could say to make you feel better...but I know there's not. Why is this your last try?


----------



## Poppy84

Will be thinkInf of u tomorrow morning wiggler


----------



## maryanne67

Wiggler, Mighty Mom and Too Scared so sorry no words but :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

So sorry mighty mum, hope u get on ok at ur appointment wiggler..xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry! I have no words, Ladies! I'm so heartbroken! WHY DOES LIFE HAVE TO BE SO UNFAIR?? :cry:

Wiggler: I'm thinking of you! I'm hoping that this has just been one awful scare, and all goes well tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

How is everyone doing today? I have been thinking about you all all morning and just wanted to send some more :hugs: your way.

AFM, tested this morning 11DPO and nothing. Not even a squinter. I feel totally out this cycle and am really depressed that I let myself convince myself that I am pregnant from my symptoms the other day. :cry: I am going to hold off on testing now, probably until Monday if I can, but I know it's over for me this cycle. I tried to be hopeful, but the fact of the matter is, even if I do get my BFP later on, implanting so late probably means I have to worry about ectopic again. :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Tawn, don't feel down, I didn't get a positive test with my daughters pregnancy until I waas about 5 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Awwww Wiggler. You are such a sweetheart. With everything you are going through today, that is so nice of you to take a moment to reply. I feel so silly, cause I know things could be far worse and I need some perspective, but I think this is just making me realize I might not have dealt with the miscarriage fully and I was just directing that grief towards the hope of getting pregnant straight away again. I think the BFNs have made me face how being pg again was one of the only things that were keeping me together.

Oh well. I will have a little cry about it and try and move forward focusing on the positives.

I am praying for you today, hun, and I am really hopeful that you get positive results today. Good luck, fx'd!


----------



## love1623

Your not out till the witch shows Tawn!!! Stay positive !!


----------



## Wiggler

We have a baby :cloud9: he/she is a little fighter, I even saw the heartbeat. Its a miracle :cloud9:


----------



## Tawn

OOHHHH MY GOODNESS! Wiggler! That is amazing, wonderful, miraculous news! I am SO happy for you! Congratulations hun, what a tough little bean :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh my god Wiggler!!!!!!! That's amazing x x x x any photos?


----------



## love1623

I had a good feeling for you wiggler!! Congratulations! Yes let's see pics :)


----------



## Wiggler

I got one photo, they aren't allowed to print photo's in my local EPU, but she did because of everything I have been through in the past week, can't find my phone cable at the moment, will upload it later :cloud9: x x x


----------



## too_scared

that is such wonderful news, wiggler! i am so happy for you.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Wiggler that's amazing news, I'm so happy for you!!!

Mightymom I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Sending you all the love and hugs possible. Why was this your last try hun? Xxxxxxxx

AFM, I have no idea what's going on with me, I keep thinking I feel O pains on alternating sides?? But I'm sure I O'd at the weekend.....so I have no idea! But I'm hungry all the time past couple of days and quite shattered yesterday and even today and only worked a half day! But I might be imagining these things coz I want them so badly!! I've got what I think is O pain on my left today (was right yesterday) so think I'll go do an opk xxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Yay Wiggler!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Another negative opk, I'm convinced I must have already O'd, and we did dtd over the weekend a few times so hopefully I caught the egg, feel like I'm in limbo :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wiggler thts great news I'm so so happy for u..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Can I just ask about those with signatures saying 'hoping for a mothers day BFP'....when is it in America coz it was March 18th over here (I remember well as my scan that showed mmc was just 3 day later :-( ) I was confused at first lol!!

And sorry ttcbabyisom, I don't temp so I dont know if thata normal. I feel like I'm not even doing opk's right! I'm not seeming to get a positive but really think I have O'd xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler that's brilliant news! Yaaaaaaay! I'm so happy for u xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> We have a baby :cloud9: he/she is a little fighter, I even saw the heartbeat. Its a miracle :cloud9:

YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



ttcbabyisom said:


> My fertility chart does not seem very promising to me. This is, however, the first month of charting so not sure what to compare it to but my DPO temps are barely above the coverline. That's not right, is it? I want to blame it on the cheapie BBT i bought from CVS. I don't know. Just feeling super anxious about it. Plus it's strange, yesterday i took it like usual (immediately upon wakening before talking or anything) and it said 97.57, then thought that seemed too low, so put it underneath the other side of my tongue and after the 60 seconds it read 97.97...WTH? So unsure which one to use, i just picked the first one. Same thing happened this morning but not as big of a difference. Originally 97.52, second reading was 97.57 or a little higher i think. So i just marked the first one. This is driving me bonkers. I just want a good high chart and my chart is making me nervous. Any insight please???

I would stick with the same side you always take your temperature from. It reduces the variables in your temperatures. Also the coverline isn't really important, its just a visual tool to help you recognize the pre and post-O temperatures.




baileybubs said:


> Can I just ask about those with signatures saying 'hoping for a mothers day BFP'....when is it in America coz it was March 18th over here (I remember well as my scan that showed mmc was just 3 day later :-( ) I was confused at first lol!!
> 
> And sorry ttcbabyisom, I don't temp so I dont know if thata normal. I feel like I'm not even doing opk's right! I'm not seeming to get a positive but really think I have O'd xxxxx

It's May 13th .... Though I'm going to remove that soon from my signature as I havent O'd yet, don't know if O will ever come, so that dream is loooooooooooooooooong gone :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh im sorry shellie, I really hope you O soon, I am now hoping for a birthday BFP as my birthday is end of May, got my FX'd for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wiggler said:


> We have a baby :cloud9: he/she is a little fighter, I even saw the heartbeat. Its a miracle :cloud9:

OH MY GOSH, that is amazing news!!! Congrats and stay positive! So happy for you. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Can I just ask about those with signatures saying 'hoping for a mothers day BFP'....when is it in America coz it was March 18th over here (I remember well as my scan that showed mmc was just 3 day later :-( ) I was confused at first lol!!
> 
> And sorry ttcbabyisom, I don't temp so I dont know if thata normal. I feel like I'm not even doing opk's right! I'm not seeming to get a positive but really think I have O'd xxxxx

Mother's Day over here is Sunday, May 13th. I will find out a few days after that though if mine and hubby's efforts worked this month.

That's ok not knowing what to tell me about the temps. I'm sure someone on here can and i've already gottten good feedback from a few other threads. No worries. Good luck to you if you've O'd. Keep us posted!


----------



## CherylC3

Cd 12 and hav some spotting I now think I've messed my cycle up and the spotting was the 1st day of af and ovulated at the weekend making me 5dpo... This pink spotting can't be implantation if I was to be 5dpo and I've had cramping too :wacko:


----------



## love1623

I would say 5 dpo absolutely could be implantation! goodluck


----------



## CherylC3

It's so odd cos I was spotting 4 days then full flow started so I timed it from full flow thts how I tht I was cd12 but my OPKs all neg since tues and today with the pink spotting and cramps I'm thinking I shud of timed it from the day I started spotting making me around 5 dpo u think this is right? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Think il still use my OPKs just incase. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Could be implantation!!! x x x


----------



## love1623

Yep sounds about right.. I would still use opks just in case tho...


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*!! Awesome news! Was just catching up on thread....you showed so much strength through your ordeal.

Thank God you are alright and baby is doing well! I have tears of joy for you hun! :hugs:


*Too Scared*: No words! Just aching for you! I pray you still stay encouraged...same to you too *Mightymom!*! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Wiggler for happy news! :)

AFM: CD21 and positive OPK yesterday. Yay for O. I figure I'll be landing in the 2ww tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Poppy84

Yay leinzlove so happy ur entering the TWW! Get bding!!!!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Leinz - Yay for O!! Sending lots of babydust your way :dust:

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## Poppy84

I'm ok thanx wiggler. How r u?
My af is due tomorrow. Getting a bit paranoid about chemicals. If my tests r getting darker, does that mean its less likely to turn into a chemical?


----------



## toothfairy29

Definitely poppy!! When I had my chemical imthe lines stayed really really faint for a few days. Let's see you last line?


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a brilliant sign hun! :happydance:

I'm ok, panicking like hell, the bleed they told me to expect just started, all plans for today are out the window and I am putting myself on rest until its stopped.


----------



## Poppy84

Good idea wiggler. Take it easy and have a duvet day. Put on ur favourite film to take ur mind off it. 

I did a frer this morn and test line is as dark as control line. So that's good is it?


----------



## Wiggler

I don't think the kids would like my favourite film, its a horror film :rofl: I've got kids films running, all their toys scattered across the floor and a big blanket for us all to snuggle under :cloud9:

Poppy, thats absolutely brilliant! pics! :D


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy that is perfect. Chemical doesn't get like that!!!!!!
Wiggler, duvet day sounds great!!! Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Ok the first pic is from Tues 1st May and the second test is from today 5th May
 



Attached Files:







Frer 1.5.12.JPG
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7









frer 5.5.12.JPG
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wiggler

Fabby tests hun, todays is soooo dark! x x x


----------



## Poppy84

thanks
I hope your right cos iv just put my tickers up. I really dont want to delete them again


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great poppy, well my light spotting has turned into full flow and my af only went away on sat I'm so confused and very upset, just want a normal cycle so I'd hav a chance of conceiving :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh no cheryl
That's so unfair!!!!!!
Sending u lots of hugs


----------



## love1623

Wiggler why did they say to expect a bleed? Rest up...
Poppy those lines are fabulous!!!


----------



## Wiggler

When they scanned me they saw the blood pooling, luckily its not near the baby, but she said it still poses a risk so gotta rest x x x


----------



## love1623

Oh I c... Yes lots of rest!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm so sorry tooscared and mighty mom :hugs: my heart breaks for you both.

I'm just sitting around waiting for af going to see his sister she is 16 and just had her baby girl last night. I'm pretty excited to hold a baby just wish it was mine I'm gonna hold..:( oh well wiggler I am sooooo happy for you :happydance: that is one of the best things ive heard in a while!!! Hope all continues to go well.

Poppy those lines are glorious!

Sorry about Aaron Cheryl ill be joining you soon I test yest 14 dpo bfn so there is no doubt.

Yeah for o leinzlove and shellie I hope you join her soon!!

Sorry to whoever I missed hope your all well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry Cortney Marie :-(
Do u have symptoms of af on way? U could have implanted late?


----------



## Tawn

Poppy, that line is SO dark for how early you are! Congrats hun!

Sorry about the witch messing you about Cheryl! I hope you get O soon!

Wiggler, lots of rest! You gotta take care of that miracle baby! :hugs:

Cortney, sorry about the BFN. I know people say you're not out until the witch shows, but I feel you completely! It's disappointing.

AFM... I tested again this morning 12DPO, bfn. When I check my cm, it was creamy wet and had just the absolute SLIGHTEST tinge of pink blood in it (I am talking almost nothing, just noticed it when I wiped my finger clean on tissue). Since I am 12DPO I have a bad feeling this is AF coming--which is rubbish timing as I leave for a super long holiday (including a weekend in a swimsuit in Mexico) on Tuesday. Sigh. Oh well!


----------



## Sweetz33

Tested this am...bfn. Cm drying up & temp dipped down :growlmad: still have backache, stuffy, headache, tiredness etc. cp still quite high...but between the temp and drying...I think I'm out this month :nope:


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn- could it be implantation bleeding? I heard its pink or brown.

My cm is creamy wet too. Last month when I got bfn it was clear cm just before af arrived


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> When they scanned me they saw the blood pooling, luckily its not near the baby, but she said it still poses a risk so gotta rest x x x

I had that with my angel, said it was a subchorionic hemorrhage. No one told me to rest or anything, even though it was large (it's considered large I believe if it is more then half the size of the baby, mine was bigger then the baby). They all said just keep doing everything normal, just don't lift anything more then 5 kgs. That's what I did but just being at work was makin me bleed more by the end of the shift. Even when I told my doctor that, no one put me on bed rest or even told me to rest. Just keep on going like normal basically is what they told me, so I wasn't able to take any time off work. We all know what ended up happening :cry: I'm glad they're getting you to rest Wiggler!!!!!!!

I'm feeling soooo discouraged, its not even funny. O is no where in sight, I almost wish to get AF right now and just get this stupid cycle over with. I'm probably not getting O because I'm so obsessed over it but the longer I go without it, the more upset it's making me. And being that I've been a hypochondriac all my life doesn't help:nope:. 

I just want to SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shellie how awful!
Is there no chance u o'd without realising? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that ur body sorts itself out soon xx


----------



## Wiggler

Shellie :hugs:

Mine is way bigger than the baby, I saw it :cry: Its on the opposite side of my uterus to baby though so hoping everything will be OK, terrified though :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> Shellie :hugs:
> 
> Mine is way bigger than the baby, I saw it :cry: Its on the opposite side of my uterus to baby though so hoping everything will be OK, terrified though :(

That's good its on the other side, mine was right under the baby.



Poppy84 said:


> Oh shellie how awful!
> Is there no chance u o'd without realising? I'm keeping my fingers crossed that ur body sorts itself out soon xx

No, my temps are all over the place, there's no way it would be like that if I did O. I wanted a Mother's Day BFP sooo bad, and there's no way it can happen now. I cried the other day looking at Mother's Day Card with DB when he was looking for his mom, that I had to walk out of the store. I would have been 18 weeks pregnant today, and 19w1d on Mother's Day. I didn't think it was gonna be this hard still :cry:


----------



## MightyMom

Wiggler: There is a subchorionic hematoma (SCH) thread in the pregnancy club section. Good place for info on what to do and what to ask your doctor.


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn, sweetz and Courtney maybe next cycle you'll get ur BFPs 

Shellie it's awful I hate being all messed up :hugs: hopefully u will still o tho..x

Afm my bleeding is black it's weird never seen blood so dark :( I hope I will still o this month just going to carry on with my OPKs, I got so upset earlier when I saw it just feeling sorry for myself...x


----------



## Sweetz33

Temp slowly rising back up. CP still high and hard. A little wet down there. No idea what to think...:shrug:


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> Tawn- could it be implantation bleeding? I heard its pink or brown.
> 
> My cm is creamy wet too. Last month when I got bfn it was clear cm just before af arrived

Really I have no idea whatsoever! It is just (TMI) inside when I checked, can't see it when I wipe so it is a really small amount (it now looks more brownish) but 12DPO for implantation is really late. Oh well. I will see what happens in the next couple of days! With my luck, I will start AF on the middle of a 9 1/2 hour flight on Tuesday! 

If I do end up getting a BFP though, it will make me really happy that I happened to see that bit of brown/pink today because it will give me hope that it is intrauterine this time, rather than ectopic. Might not be the case, but at least it will give me some hope!


----------



## Poppy84

I am hoping and praying u will all get your BFP's yet!


----------



## Sweetz33

I wish I knew bc I'm going to see the big fight tonight at buffalo wild wings and if I'm not I sure would want a nice cold corona lol *sigh* no yummy drinks for me tonight...darn this tww crap....:growlmad:


----------



## Myangelavery

Hi everyone. Just wonderin how long after mc did u get ur first period???? My hcg levels were back to normal 2 weeks ago and its been 40 days since the first day of bleeding and nothin! Its been kinda nice not pressuring my bf to bd everyday but im getting impatient. We have bd but i have not one sympton of pregnancy. Thanks and baby dust!!


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry for loss. That must have been heartbreaking.
It took about 5 and a half weeks for my af to come after mc. I was only 10 weeks though.


----------



## Myangelavery

Thank you ...the last mc i was only 5 weeks hmm...hopefully soon so we can hop on the bd train lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

It took me 6 weeks, 6 days for AF to arrive. I ovulated on CD32, and AF showed on CD41.


----------



## Myangelavery

Omg conrats on ur bfp poppy!!!!! I havent been on in a while yayy so happy and praying for a sticky bean.


----------



## MightyMom

It took 28 days for my first.
O-ed on CD 14 on my second, BFP on CD 32.
I imagine for this m/c it will take 28 days again since it will be a D&C.


----------



## CherylC3

Myangelavery said:


> Hi everyone. Just wonderin how long after mc did u get ur first period???? My hcg levels were back to normal 2 weeks ago and its been 40 days since the first day of bleeding and nothin! Its been kinda nice not pressuring my bf to bd everyday but im getting impatient. We have bd but i have not one sympton of pregnancy. Thanks and baby dust!!

Hi sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: my af came around 43 days after the mc I thoght it was never goin to come I used OPKs and got my + at 34 days and af 9 days later... A mc just takes time for your body to heal...x


----------



## Poppy84

Myangelavery said:


> Omg conrats on ur bfp poppy!!!!! I havent been on in a while yayy so happy and praying for a sticky bean.

Thanku
Xx


----------



## Poppy84

For those using opk's instead of pregnancy tests- iv been using them up just for fun and today was the first day I got a positive at 14dpo. So thry dont really work as a pregbancy test until ur af is due. Hope this helps


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy84 said:


> For those using opk's instead of pregnancy tests- iv been using them up just for fun and today was the first day I got a positive at 14dpo. So thry dont really work as a pregbancy test until ur af is due. Hope this helps

Aw I heard tht love tht a OPK will not go positive till after a pregnancy test goes positive, I was on tht peeonastick.com and read tht...x


----------



## CortneyMarie

I used one with my first preg and it was dark but not truely positive before my missed period. But either way I'm out af started early this morning :cry: I told he boy I don't think I wanna try anymore I just feel like it will never happen.:nope:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh courtneymarie
So sorry af came :-(
U might feel differently in a few days
Sending u hugs xx


----------



## Tawn

Awwwww Cortney, so sorry AF came. I think the witch is right around the corner for me too, so hopefully we can get bfps next month together if you decide to keep trying. :hugs: honey!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh so sorry cortney, please don't loss hope, my friends sister had a mc then couldn't get pg for a year, then had a beautiful baby girl, then had another mc but went on to have a second baby girl. Sending lots of baby dust your way for next month of you decide to carry on trying xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn I saw ur post on first tri- have u had no spotting since yest?


----------



## Tawn

Nope, absolutely nothing so far today. Just that tiny bit of spotting in cm inside which ended up being brown by the evening. DH and I dtd last night and I thought that might kick start AF for me and today, but she's not here yet if she's coming.

When we were shopping today, I felt mild af-type crams and I bought tampons and rushed home from ASDA thinking the witch had come but I had nothing at all in my panty liner. I even checked cm inside because I was so sure AF was starting, but it was just very watery clear cm. :shrug:

I guess I should know for sure either way by Tuesday--either the witch will be here or I will take a final hpt and finally get an answer!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hang in there Courtney look at me another af a week after it went away so I'm now counting fri as cd1 and making it the start of another cycle please don't give up...:hugs:

Tawn my fingers are well crossed for u babe... If u do get af at least u can start fresh cycle knowing u hav had a af since the mc....xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn I'm keeping my fingers crossed for implantation bleeding


----------



## Tawn

Thanks girlies, that is really sweet! I seriously doubt it is IB, cause it def feels like AF is coming. But I guess the upside is that I can enjoy some cocktails on the beach in Mexico next week if she does come! Gotta find the bright side.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm sorry the :witch: keeps showing up, when she shouldn't be. 

Tawn: Sounds very promising to me. I'm holding out hope its IB.

Courtney: I'm sorry the :witch: got you! Be good to yourself, and it WILL happen! :hugs:

AFM: This is O day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wiggler said:


> Leinz - Yay for O!! Sending lots of babydust your way :dust:
> 
> How is everyone? x x x

pretty good. thanks for asking! Just enduring the 2WW, trying to wait patiently for test day and trying not to think EVERYTHING is a symptom of pregnancy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

poppy84 said:


> ok the first pic is from tues 1st may and the second test is from today 5th may

beautiful!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts great poppy, well my light spotting has turned into full flow and my af only went away on sat I'm so confused and very upset, just want a normal cycle so I'd hav a chance of conceiving :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CortneyMarie said:


> I used one with my first preg and it was dark but not truely positive before my missed period. But either way I'm out af started early this morning :cry: I told he boy I don't think I wanna try anymore I just feel like it will never happen.:nope:

i'm so sorry sweetie. hang in there and don't give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Nope, absolutely nothing so far today. Just that tiny bit of spotting in cm inside which ended up being brown by the evening. DH and I dtd last night and I thought that might kick start AF for me and today, but she's not here yet if she's coming.
> 
> When we were shopping today, I felt mild af-type crams and I bought tampons and rushed home from ASDA thinking the witch had come but I had nothing at all in my panty liner. I even checked cm inside because I was so sure AF was starting, but it was just very watery clear cm. :shrug:
> 
> I guess I should know for sure either way by Tuesday--either the witch will be here or I will take a final hpt and finally get an answer!

Gosh, so sorry for your confusing stuff happening so far...i sure hope you are not out yet! i really pray this is your BFP and your body is just out of whack because of it. Hang in there and I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Cortney: I had a period of time when I felt hopeless too. I thought for sure that I was pregnant, would buy tests, POAS, and then AF would come 6 hours later. It was a cruel repetition of events every month. I don't think I ever felt as low as that. But maybe take a month off from TTC? Find the joy in having sex without the pressure of wanting to be pregnant. Find the closeness again, the relaxation. It really helped me and DH. Just to focus on us for a bit, and not trying to with the TTC lottery. Plus at the end of the month when AF came I was okay because we hadn't been trying anyway. So I didn't feel like a failure. We ended up TTC again the next month, but the month away from it all helped us both feel better.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for o Leinzlove, Tawn enjoy Mexico hun....xxx
I'm just in limbo the now ladies bu hoping I ovulate when the bleeding stops don't hav a clue whether I'm cd 15 or cd4 now so just going to continue my OPKs when the bleeding stops...xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> Cortney: I had a period of time when I felt hopeless too. I thought for sure that I was pregnant, would buy tests, POAS, and then AF would come 6 hours later. It was a cruel repetition of events every month. I don't think I ever felt as low as that. But maybe take a month off from TTC? Find the joy in having sex without the pressure of wanting to be pregnant. Find the closeness again, the relaxation. It really helped me and DH. Just to focus on us for a bit, and not trying to with the TTC lottery. Plus at the end of the month when AF came I was okay because we hadn't been trying anyway. So I didn't feel like a failure. We ended up TTC again the next month, but the month away from it all helped us both feel better.

Thank you so much mighty mom :hugs: I knew this low would hit...we had been trying ai


----------



## CortneyMarie

Sorry...since June and by Nov I had reached my breaking point and we took the month off and relaxed then when we started ttc we didn't try so hard to do everything perfect which took pressure off. But I must admit by the time I got my bfp in Feb I didn't think it would ever happen. I knew this cycle would repeat itself and I was dreading ever since mc I dnt lie I'm ready to be hopeless again. I'm getting there....its just when I have hope I obsess. But anyway thanks ladies I love you all so glad I have u girls


----------



## Tawn

Awwww Corntey. Serious hugs sweetheart. I know it is so rough, the hopes and dreams and obsessing all month just to have it all come crashing down. Hopefully with a little time off from obsessing you will be able to enjoy TTC again. :hugs:

TTCbabyisom, good luck in your TWW!

Cheryl, I hope to hear about your +OPK soon!

AFM, AF showed up late last night. I am disappointed about it, of course, but I decided to focus on the positives that now I can enjoy my holiday without worrying about miscarrying on long flights, and enjoy some drinks in Mexico and at a wedding we will be going to as well. Plus, I hope to be very relaxed and that O will come easy and maybe we will make a holiday baby. After all, the psychic Gail (hahah who we all decided we didn't like our readings) said a May conception of a baby girl. If I do O on holiday, I will probably be coming back here on the 25th in my TWW again!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm the same as u Courtney I didn't even think I cud fall pg when I got my BFP.. Being totally hopeless can help u stop thinking about it all the time. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh I'm sorry about af torn. But that's brill that ur thinking so positively about a may conception. Also u will now be able to date pregnancy better. Have a lovely holiday and make the most of drinking alcohol and caffeine! When my af came last month I ate and drank everything u can't when ur pregnant to make myself feel better.

Cortneymarie- I'm so sorry ur feeling down. I'm sending u lots of love and hugs and hope u feel better soon.


----------



## Wiggler

Could you take my BFP off the list please :( x x x


----------



## too_scared

oh no!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Wiggler said:


> Could you take my BFP off the list please :( x x x

So sorry Wiggler!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> Could you take my BFP off the list please :( x x x

Oh no! So sorry wiggler :nope:


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh Wiggler. I have no words. I am so SO sorry sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Wiggler I'm so sorry :hugs: Thinking of u..x


----------



## fletch_W

Ladies!! I have 60+ pages to Catch up on :-( I shall be very busy this evening!! Hope everyone is well. I'm just waiting for ovulation I am cd20 and still getting positive opks so bding every other day. Fingers crossed. Dani? Where u at in your cycle? We got af around the same time and wondered how you're getting on xx


----------



## MightyMom

:hug: Wiggler I am so sorry. Life is so incredibly unfair.


----------



## Poppy84

Ohhhhh wiggler! I'm so so so sorry! I don't know what to say but I'm thinking of u. Life is cruel sometimes. We r all here for u
Xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Sending :hugs: especially to Wiggler but to everyone else feeling down today as well. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies. I just feel numb at the moment, The baby was doing so well, we even saw the heartbeat after the awful HCG levels, and that just makes it so much harder. We aren't going to try again immediately, 2 MC back to back is too hard, we said we are going to talk about it after my birthday next month. 

Urgh got SIL baby shower/engagement party later this month and ALL she does is whine about her pregnancy ALL. DAY. LONG :dohh: Its going to take all my energy not to slap her and make her realise just how lucky she is. 

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## MightyMom

I vote you do slap her and tell her how lucky she is. But I am in the anger stage of grief, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Poppy84

I agree- give her a slap. I felt like that with my sil


----------



## Wiggler

Even before both my MC I wanted to shake her and scream at her about it. She does my head in, she is young but seriously? pretending the pregnancy is going wrong just cos my brother sees his friends? She is CRAZY!!!! I hope she grows up when the baby is born, he deserves a mummy and daddy who aren't properly screwed up.


----------



## Wiggler

OMG now she is whining about having to have more blood tests tomorrow. boo friggin hoo. GRRRR!!

So where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone testing soon? x x x


----------



## maryanne67

so sorry wiggler :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Def give her a slap now!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs: 

Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)

Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:


----------



## Marlee1980

I'm so sorry Wiggler - thoughts are with you for your loss :(


----------



## love1623

So sorry wiggler ! You are in my prayers


----------



## fletch_W

Leinzlove said:


> I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs:
> 
> Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)
> 
> Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:

Heey! Lucky Dani I wish I was in Florida. My hubby was just admitted to hospital tonight so no bding for us now. Hopefully what we have done will help. 

Wiggler I'm so sorry sweetie!! My sil was really peed off when we got pregnant in January and I really wanted to slap her. Give your sil one from all of us Haha  so sorry you lost another bean :-( hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## baileybubs

Wiggler I am soooooooo sorry hun, hope you are doing ok, so many hugs your way. Life is so cruel sometimes, a friend of mine said to me though that all of these terrible times we are going through will make the happy times ahead a million times better than for those who haven't had to go through this.....I hope that made sense!!!

And I agree with everyone else Wiggler, slap her lol!!! I had a heavily pg girl at work today tell me and another workmate, who has also just mc, that she is jealous of us because we can drink alcohol and she can't!!! I had to use all my energy not to slap her and just left the room!! Some people are so insensitive and they don't even realise it hun xxxxx

AFM, if I have got it right and I did O when I thought I will be 10dpo tomorrow! I don't know whether I should test or not! I really want to but know I will be gutted if it's a bfn as it means I either got my O date wrong or just am not pg.....should I do it???


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> OMG now she is whining about having to have more blood tests tomorrow. boo friggin hoo. GRRRR!!
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone testing soon? x x x

Wiggler :hugs: I don't have that exact situation, but I know in my heart my DB's best friend's fiancée was glad I miscarried. When she found out I was pregnant she made it out like I won a contest between her, her soon to be SIL and I. I can't stand to be around her because in my mind she's giggling at how its back to a level playing field again. Why should it matter who has a baby first????

I was extremely really emotional the other day and spent about an hour crying about the miscarriage. I hadn't cried like that since the m/c bleeding stopped. I think because of how messed up this cycle has been I kept thinking what if that was my only chance at being a mom and now it's gone? I wish I was testing soon. O is no where in sight. I keep seeing a little bit of EWCM at some point almost everyday, but never the amount I'm used to before O. My temps are still all over the place. We've been BDing so at the moment that's not an issue, though it might be at the end of this week when I'm working evenings and DB is working days so our schedules do not jive with seeing each other, nevermind BDing. 

I was also thinking maybe (and I think I'm only thinking this to make myself feel better) that maybe I did O, because I've realized that since my thermometer is silent, I'm not always reading it after having it in my mouth for the same amount of time ... Because only after I had O pains have I had some of my temps reach 97 (not counting when I was menstruating because those temps don't count as they're normally all over the place) ... and maybe those low temps after my possible O were because I took the thermometer out too soon? ....... I know, I know, I'm grasping at straws!


----------



## Leinzlove

fletch_W said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs:
> 
> Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)
> 
> Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> 
> Heey! Lucky Dani I wish I was in Florida. My hubby was just admitted to hospital tonight so no bding for us now. Hopefully what we have done will help.
> 
> Wiggler I'm so sorry sweetie!! My sil was really peed off when we got pregnant in January and I really wanted to slap her. Give your sil one from all of us Haha  so sorry you lost another bean :-( hugs and prayers for you and your family.Click to expand...

Ofcourse you have a chance, with BD so close to O. :) I hope your hubby is ok! :hugs: I wouldn't mind being in Florida right now, either! :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I've had like ... 4 litres of milk in two days ... is that normal? :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

Probably not, Shellie! When are you testing? I'm hoping you see that sticky :bfp:!


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*: oh no!!! I am aching for you! So sorry you had to go through this :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Sorry, I am just catching up

*Cheryl, Courtney*: sorry AF got you... here is hoping the new cycle brings beautiful news your way.

I'm on CD11... I see signs of O already....Can you ladies please share what CDs you ovulated after MC or after your AF post MC?
Much thanks!

*Leinzlove*: so excited for your 2WW. Praying for ya bfp news!!


----------



## Wiggler

Bailey - OMG thats awful! :hugs: I would wait til 11 or 12 DPO to test hun, 10 DPO is stil so so early

Sending baby dust and ovulation dust to everyone :dust: x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

Wiggler.... I can't believe after all you've been through this last week or 2 that this is your outcome. You must be in pieces. You truly deserve a happy ending and one day when you're holding your little one in your arms every second of this suffering will be worth it. Some get lucky with babies, some of us don't buy I think we appreciate it more. You'll have all this extra love for your baby when it comes your way x x x x x x take care of your self and hubby xxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies :hugs:

OMG how fucking insensitive! My GP just text me to say all my recent blood tests are normal and no further action is needed.


----------



## baileybubs

Your gp texted that to you?? That's ridiculous!!! I hope you got on the phone and had ago at them, you need things explained in greater detail than a text, that's awful Wiggler!! I have really come to hate gps since this experience, it seems they know nothing and just like to fob you off is they can see their next patient, as if mc is just a nothing illness like a cold or something! Mine makes me feel like I'm wasting her time! So sorry Wiggler, what an arse!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd be changing me gp if I were u a text message tht is awful..:hugs: nessah I ovulated cd34 and my 1st af came cd43 after my mc...x


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree Wiggler, you deserve a better explanation than that. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Nessah - I think I was cd36 when I O'd after mc, but bear in mind I was bleeding until cd34 anyway so mine was delayed. I am currently waiting to test or for AF to show up but will let you know what cd AF shows if she does xx


----------



## Wiggler

The stupid thing is its just the blood tests that I had done and explained to me in hospital yesterday, there is still further action needed as I need a scan on Thursday :dohh:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Leinzlove said:


> Probably not, Shellie! When are you testing? I'm hoping you see that sticky :bfp:!

I'm starting to feel a little more confident that I did in fact O, but that I was a complete idiot by not taking my temp properly by taking it out of my mouth waaay to early since it had no beep :dohh::dohh::dohh: It's a different thermometer from last cycle as I wanted a quiet one to not disturb DB ... my last 2 temps have been 97 or higher.... *IF *I get more then a 96.5 temp tomorrow, FF is going to put me as possibly having O'd on Friday. Though it could have actually been earlier ... which means I could be anywhere from 4 to 10 DPO right now :wacko: ... but then again, all my temps have been screwy so really I have no idea if or when... I'll only know now if AF gets me, or if I decide to start testing ... but I donno if I wanna do that yet


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh Wiggler, he is an idiot!! Honestly I cannot believe these people are "doctors."


----------



## Poppy84

Omg wiggler! That doc is so insensitive!

It Reminds me of when I had my miscarriage, 2 days later the doctors surgery rang me to tell me the midwife was running late for my appointment. I was in tears! Y don't they make sure it's all put in the notes straight away so that doesn't happen


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wiggler said:


> Thanks ladies. I just feel numb at the moment, The baby was doing so well, we even saw the heartbeat after the awful HCG levels, and that just makes it so much harder. We aren't going to try again immediately, 2 MC back to back is too hard, we said we are going to talk about it after my birthday next month.
> 
> Urgh got SIL baby shower/engagement party later this month and ALL she does is whine about her pregnancy ALL. DAY. LONG :dohh: Its going to take all my energy not to slap her and make her realise just how lucky she is.
> 
> How is everyone? x x x




MightyMom said:


> I vote you do slap her and tell her how lucky she is. But I am in the anger stage of grief, so don't listen to me.

I'm so sorry to both of you...just ugh...yes, i agree, slap the SIL...and i'm not even angry today.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wiggler said:


> OMG now she is whining about having to have more blood tests tomorrow. boo friggin hoo. GRRRR!!
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone testing soon? x x x

Amen sista! Ugh...some people!

I'm on 8dpo today...waiting to test on Monday or Tuesday. Hope i can wait that long!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs:
> 
> Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)
> 
> Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> 
> Heey! Lucky Dani I wish I was in Florida. My hubby was just admitted to hospital tonight so no bding for us now. Hopefully what we have done will help.
> 
> Wiggler I'm so sorry sweetie!! My sil was really peed off when we got pregnant in January and I really wanted to slap her. Give your sil one from all of us Haha  so sorry you lost another bean :-( hugs and prayers for you and your family.Click to expand...

Oh no, what did you do to him??? Too much sexy time?


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> OMG now she is whining about having to have more blood tests tomorrow. boo friggin hoo. GRRRR!!
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone testing soon? x x x
> 
> Amen sista! Ugh...some people!
> 
> I'm on 8dpo today...waiting to test on Monday or Tuesday. Hope i can wait that long!Click to expand...

Wow that's willpower waiting that long to test. I was testing at 5dpo


----------



## Wiggler

Argh I want to TTC straight away!!! The doctor said there is no reason not to (apart from the whole dating thing) but I'm so scared of having another MC. I have hardly been able to spend time with my kids properly cos of resting and everything. I'm so torn :S x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> Argh I want to TTC straight away!!! The doctor said there is no reason not to (apart from the whole dating thing) but I'm so scared of having another MC. I have hardly been able to spend time with my kids properly cos of resting and everything. I'm so torn :S x x x

U will have a few weeks before ovulation anyway won't u? U can rest up, spend time with kids in that waiting time. U do what feels right for u. It annoyed me when people told me I should wait a few months to recover emotionally. Only U know when the times right


----------



## Wiggler

Yea all my family and friends are telling me to wait etc etc. Going to see how I feel in a few weeks. Still got the scan on Thursday to get through :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I agree Wiggler, that's just insane! Super insensitive! It's like we're all just a number to them.

I had a very insensitive thing happen to me about a week ago that left me in tears for an hour. I got a letter from the hospital that did my D&C kind of like an order form embedded asking me if I'd like to purchase a memorial for my baby, etc. I was in complete shock! That happened 6 months ago and I wasn't far enough along to even know the sex of the baby and you're just now sending me this??? It must be an automatic thing in their systems but it was horrible and my hubby was super ticked off and said he would be calling to complain. It brought all of those feelings right back...like I had just had the miscarriage all over again. It was horrible. Felt good to have a good cry though and get it all out.


----------



## nesSAH

*Wiggler*, sorry you are surrounded by insensitive folks (SIL and GP)
People need to honestly wake up....sheesh!!


See how you feel about starting to TTC as soon as possible. Your body definitely will tell you when it`s strong enough.... I personally don`t think one should wait too long.

Of course, get all the rest you can hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> OMG now she is whining about having to have more blood tests tomorrow. boo friggin hoo. GRRRR!!
> 
> So where is everyone in their cycle? Anyone testing soon? x x x
> 
> Amen sista! Ugh...some people!
> 
> I'm on 8dpo today...waiting to test on Monday or Tuesday. Hope i can wait that long!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's willpower waiting that long to test. I was testing at 5dpoClick to expand...

I'm just too scared to see a :bfn:


----------



## nesSAH

*ttcbabyisom* That was utterly gutting!!

How insensitive... not even a personal call to see how you were doing post MC.... sorry you went through that :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yeah Nessah, it was rough. I'm ok now though...as long as I don't get another one of those!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm with you ttcbabyisom, I think I'm on 10dpo and I'm still not testing as I really don't want to see a bfn!!
And I can't believe they sent you that letter after so long!! The insensitivity of people baffles me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs:
> 
> Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)
> 
> Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> 
> Heey! Lucky Dani I wish I was in Florida. My hubby was just admitted to hospital tonight so no bding for us now. Hopefully what we have done will help.
> 
> Wiggler I'm so sorry sweetie!! My sil was really peed off when we got pregnant in January and I really wanted to slap her. Give your sil one from all of us Haha  so sorry you lost another bean :-( hugs and prayers for you and your family.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, what did you do to him??? Too much sexy time?Click to expand...

It's so funny you said that because he had an operation to have an ingrowing hair removed and he thinks ee rattled his stitches loose!! Haha Im cracking up right now. He's home now but I really hope we hit O on time. Here is to my 2ww ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Wiggler! :hugs:
> 
> Dani, is in Florida on vacation. But, she'll be back, and hopefully pregnant. However, she was sharing a hotel room with her children. (Still hoping, though.)
> 
> Fletch: I'm right with you! I O'd on CD22, and am now 1dpo. Hoping this is our month! :hugs:
> 
> Heey! Lucky Dani I wish I was in Florida. My hubby was just admitted to hospital tonight so no bding for us now. Hopefully what we have done will help.
> 
> Wiggler I'm so sorry sweetie!! My sil was really peed off when we got pregnant in January and I really wanted to slap her. Give your sil one from all of us Haha  so sorry you lost another bean :-( hugs and prayers for you and your family.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, what did you do to him??? Too much sexy time? Click to expand...
> 
> It's so funny you said that because he had an operation to have an ingrowing hair removed and he thinks ee rattled his stitches loose!! Haha Im cracking up right now. He's home now but I really hope we hit O on time. Here is to my 2ww ;-)Click to expand...

Oh no...funny but not. I hope you hit O too! Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm so sorry wiggler that gp is outrageous..I started trying rout away but when af came after the mc I kinds felt better like I put it behind me a bit...and actually it was prob a week or 2 after the first af that finally broke down and bawled for my the loss of the baby that I had so much hope and love for...but I do not regret trying right away. So its just everyones own decision on when to ttc.


----------



## fletch_W

Don't know when I ovulate but I'm counting today at 1dpo  (may8th) will test on the 17th. But probably before that too Haha xx


----------



## MightyMom

My sonographer today gave me a stern look and told me she didn't want to see me for at least three cycles. She said I am m/cing because I didn't give my hormones enough time to get strong.

Not that we WILL be trying again, but WHAT THE HELL?


----------



## CortneyMarie

MightyMom said:


> My sonographer today gave me a stern look and told me she didn't want to see me for at least three cycles. She said I am m/cing because I didn't give my hormones enough time to get strong.
> 
> Not that we WILL be trying again, but WHAT THE HELL?

I'm sorry mightymom what is with these people I swear they don't think of what a person is going through ahem they open their mouths!!! You should of shown her why ur hormones can do and slapped her lol


----------



## MightyMom

Eh, she is in "mother mode." She isn't thinking objectively, she thinks of me like a daughter and just kind of spat it out like a mother.

But my real mom would have slapped her for that.


----------



## Poppy84

MightyMom said:


> My sonographer today gave me a stern look and told me she didn't want to see me for at least three cycles. She said I am m/cing because I didn't give my hormones enough time to get strong.
> 
> Not that we WILL be trying again, but WHAT THE HELL?

Omg she had no right to say that to u!!!! I thought sonogrophers weren't even doctors? What does she know!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't heard that it takes 3 cycles! She shouldn't have said that to you! I also would of slapped her like your mother would've!


----------



## CherylC3

I've never heard of tht either I got told to wait on af for dating purposes only..x


----------



## Wiggler

OMG mightymom :hugs: the only reason to wait is dating purposes. What a bitch!


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you ladies. I was second guessing myself all evening, blaming myself for my m/c, wishing I had waited. If the testing on the baby turns up nothing I will probably end up feeling it was all my fault. :(


----------



## Wiggler

It is NOT your fault hun! not at all :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mighty Mom, It wasn't your fault! I do know that after you MC, you look for every possible reason to blame yourself. I was thinking maybe I drank to much milk. As with lil dragon, I couldn't get enough of it. I know thats ridiculous thinking now. But, I couldn't stand losing all control.

I'm sorry you have to go through this hun. But, I'm sure it wasn't anything you did. I've never heard of needing to wait. Did the Dr. tell you to? If your body wasn't ready to get PG you wouldn't have gotten pg. Thats how I feel about it. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Don't know when I ovulate but I'm counting today at 1dpo  (may8th) will test on the 17th. But probably before that too Haha xx

GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MightyMom said:


> My sonographer today gave me a stern look and told me she didn't want to see me for at least three cycles. She said I am m/cing because I didn't give my hormones enough time to get strong.
> 
> Not that we WILL be trying again, but WHAT THE HELL?

I'm so sorry. :flower: That does suck to hear. My doctor told me the same thing back in November so we waited like they said and it was the longest wait ever. I do think there's truth to waiting until your body is ready again but it's just so hard to do and you definitely hate hearing it. Hang in there sweetie. My heart hurts for you. Do you drink? If so, you should have a drink tonight...calm your nerves.


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so far... got my results from last mc and they found "elevated levels of random translocations" whicj basically means that some of the genes were attaching to the chromosomes in the wrong places in higher numbers than usual although they said that it was unclear weather this was the cause of the miscarraige its self and that it was v unlikely to happen again so no further forward but at least thata that! on a more positive note im off to see dr quenby in coventry on friday who is gonna do a biopsy of my womb lining to test for nk cells so lets hope she finds that to be the case and i finally have a little hope!!
hope u are all well xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Dani Rose
Other
Active BnB Member
*

*
Join Date: Sep 2008
Location: Aberdeen, Scotland
Posts: 666
Thanked others: 61
Thanked 132 times in 124 posts
Hey everyone 

I'm home. So much to read back and then update. Nothing exciting so don't get all worked up lol. 

Anything I missed?? X


----------



## Poppy84

Dani rose is back yay! Did u have a good time?


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> ok so far... got my results from last mc and they found "elevated levels of random translocations" whicj basically means that some of the genes were attaching to the chromosomes in the wrong places in higher numbers than usual although they said that it was unclear weather this was the cause of the miscarraige its self and that it was v unlikely to happen again so no further forward but at least thata that! on a more positive note im off to see dr quenby in coventry on friday who is gonna do a biopsy of my womb lining to test for nk cells so lets hope she finds that to be the case and i finally have a little hope!!
> hope u are all well xx

That sounds positive. Hope dr quenbys goes well
When do u think u will try again?


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy a bfp?!?! I see your siggy! I was hoping for this news from you! :)

Had a great time. Sad to be home. But glad to catch up here again x


----------



## Poppy84

Dani Rose said:


> Poppy a bfp?!?! I see your siggy! I was hoping for this news from you! :)
> 
> Had a great time. Sad to be home. But glad to catch up here again x

Thanku!
Very excited but extremely nervous. Going to docs on fri and will be begging for an early scan. Was thinking at about 7 weeks.

Ladies- I took the BFP count off the title because I was confused about the number and I know how much it must hurt some of u to see the number.


----------



## Dani Rose

Great news :)


I came home to an appointment at the hospital waiting, it was for today. Post mc/Pre pg stuff. The lady was SO nice and answered a lot of questions and gave me a lot of info. She did every blood test known for re current m/c but honestly thinks I was unlucky and will go onto have another without major problems.
I also got my results back from the bloods done previously and they were negative so it is reasurring to know the mc was probably just one of these things and not because I didn't take aspirin etc... phew!

So now I sit and wait for the results and see her again in a month to discuss. 

She said next pg I will get early scans, be monitored, take low dose aspirin as a precaution and possibly injects depending on the bloods but she thinks unlikely I will need any.

So I am optimistic and relaxed about "why" than I've ever been. 

That's my news. Can't wait to catch up on everone else's x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Great news :)
> 
> 
> I came home to an appointment at the hospital waiting, it was for today. Post mc/Pre pg stuff. The lady was SO nice and answered a lot of questions and gave me a lot of info. She did every blood test known for re current m/c but honestly thinks I was unlucky and will go onto have another without major problems.
> I also got my results back from the bloods done previously and they were negative so it is reasurring to know the mc was probably just one of these things and not because I didn't take aspirin etc... phew!
> 
> So now I sit and wait for the results and see her again in a month to discuss.
> 
> She said next pg I will get early scans, be monitored, take low dose aspirin as a precaution and possibly injects depending on the bloods but she thinks unlikely I will need any.
> 
> So I am optimistic and relaxed about "why" than I've ever been.
> 
> That's my news. Can't wait to catch up on everone else's x

Yay, that's all great news. Good to have you back Dani Rose! My nickname is Dani.


----------



## Wiggler

I have my follow up scan tomorrow. :( Dreading it as I am 99% certain I will have to have a D&C x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I will deffo try again as soon as I know if that's the case if it turns out I have high nk cells and it can be treated it's a deff yes but if not will do some more digging for tests and think about trying again x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Sorry misread that lol will try again as and when I know the outcome of the tests so bout July ish x


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck for tomorrow wiggler


----------



## ttcbabyisom

This was out right after a strange rain storm on our way home from work tonight. How cool. Maybe a sign i'm preggers... 
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









mail.google.com1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope that indeed it, does ttcbaby! Beautiful rainbow!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:dohh: Decided to test today. No surprise, it was :bfn: I don't know why I thought it might be positive! Probably because yesterday and the day before I was REALLY obsessed with milk LOL. Today I wasn't though. I'm not sure what DPO I am - 11 DPO at most, 5 DPO at the least, so there is still a _small _glimmer of hope for a Mother's Day :bfp:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Shellie! I hope you see that :bfp:, soon! :)


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie I'm keeping my fingers crossed that u will see that bfp


----------



## CherylC3

Nice rainbow maybe you are...xx
Shellie I hope u get ur mothers day BFP..x
How's the 2ww Leinzlove?x Poppy how are u? Hows ur symtoms?x


----------



## Leinzlove

It's going ok, Cheryl! No symptoms really. Which has me feeling out as with both pg's I had cramping at this time. How are you doing? I hope O, comes fast and doesn't have you waiting to long. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm good just waiting for ovulation story of my life lol... I think waiting to o is now worse thn the 2ww, remember every pg is different so fingers x u get ur BFP...xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Shellie - I'm in the same boat as you, I think I'm 12dpo but I'm not sure, could less but don't think it's more than 12. Did a hpt and surprise surprise bfn, but I had really expected BFP :-( I have been peeing allllll the time, to the point of needing to pee about ten mins after I've just been!! This was my first symptom last time but I'm starting to think its just all in my head, I must just be drinking a lot of fluids!!! I've got some digis coming from eBay so going to use one of them at the weekend when it's nearer AF due.....FX'd for you getting your BFP hun, I really hope this is your month!!!

Wiggler - hope you are doing ok xxxxx

Dani - welcome back, hope you had a great holiday!!

Leinzlove - good luck in the 2ww

ttcbabyisom - I really wanna see thy BFP as soon as you get it, that rainbow is a sign!!! 

And everyone else I have missed I hope you are all doing ok! I have lost where everyone's up to now I'm sorry!!

AFM, bfn yesterday at 11dpo, going to test again on Sunday with a digi xxx


----------



## love1623

Good luck wiggler.
Welcome back Dani.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler, I hope your scan went ok today and that you don't need a D&C

Cheryl I know how you feel! As you can tell I'm still not sure about anything! Just sure I got a BFN this morning :(

Bailey I hope it's just too early to come up positive for you!

AFM, I have a stupid cold https://www.smileyvault.com/albums/userpics/10172/sneezing.gif!!!!! I had a bit of a stuffy nose yesterday, and today it's stuffy and I have a sore throat :nope: I really hope it has nothing to do with my temp being up the last few days which made FF mark me as possibly having O'd. I don't feel like I have a fever though, and usually when I've got a cold like I do right now I don't get a fever. Any of you temping girls notice a change when you only have a cold? I was really starting to think things were working out now I'm not so sure anymore. BFN this morning :dohh: For a second I thought I saw something, but then realized that there was what looked like a piece of fiber right on the corner of the test line :wacko: the line itself has absolutely nothing!! Not even anything to squint your eyes at:nope:


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, the scan went well, no need for a D&C, and the bleeding should stop soon which I am so happy about. 

Pretty certain we are going to try again straight away. x x x


----------



## Poppy84

That's good wiggler, I'm glad u don't have to have d&c

Afm- we have an outbreak of slap cheek at school at moment. Having a blood test to check in immune tomorrow. Bit worried as aparently it can cause miscarriage. Don't know whether to take day off tomorrow until I get results back


----------



## Wiggler

Eek, I would just t be safe :hugs:


----------



## Marlee1980

Sorry, can I ask what Slap Cheek is? I'm in Canada and never heard of that before. Anything that can cause miscarriage is scary. I would definitely take the day off to be safe if I were you/


----------



## Poppy84

I don't really know what it is either. Aparently it's a virus but one of the symptoms is red cheeks that make them look like they've been slapped. It's really common in children and not dangerous for them at all. Some don't even notice they have it. For pregnant women though, it's not good


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy defo take the time off! Not worth the risk!

DS is sick, high temp and upset tummy, I feel off too :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie you take the soy?? I did but don't think it worked this time :(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey wiggler great news u dont need a d c.. Aw hopefully u find out where u are in ur cycle soon shellie, poppy I'd take tomoro off.. Dani hope ur sons ok..xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well girls, totally caved this morning and POAS...BFN but i'm not surprised...still too early...now that i've caved, i'll test again Saturday (12dpo) and then Monday (14 dpo)....geesh! Only reason i tested this morning was because i felt hung over and that's exactly how i felt last time i was pregnant. Woke up with horrible headache and backache and just overall crummy and thought, oh my gosh, i better test. :wacko: Sorry to all of those that i preached to about WAITING...apparently i can't even listen to myself. Had NO intentions of testing yet. I guess the POAS-syndrome/addiction is very real!


----------



## baileybubs

It is very real! I had told myself I definatley wouldn't test until 15dpo but I did yesterday and bfn. But still it might be too early. Sometimes I wish I was male and didnt have to go through all this but then I think of how amazing it was to be carrying my baby myself and I wouldn't give that up for the world!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> :dohh: Decided to test today. No surprise, it was :bfn: I don't know why I thought it might be positive! Probably because yesterday and the day before I was REALLY obsessed with milk LOL. Today I wasn't though. I'm not sure what DPO I am - 11 DPO at most, 5 DPO at the least, so there is still a _small _glimmer of hope for a Mother's Day :bfp:

YES, there is still hope!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Myangelavery

Hey girls 45 days after my mc i have a little pinky brown spotting hoping this is my period and i can finally try again....hope ill be joining symptom spotting again!!! GL


----------



## stpierrecog

I am joining late in the thread. But I want to say that I was advised by my doctor to wait 3 cycles. I started trying again as soon as my first cycle started back. I had the worst experience with learning of my miscarriage. I will never go to an emergency room again when I bleed unless I am losing so much blood I could die. The doctor would not just tell me my baby was gone. It was like giving me false hope, I was so angry. I knew it was gone, how degrading to lie to me and tell me it still might be okay. 

I started having symptoms again this last 8 days so I pray this is the news we have been waiting for!

I am so sorry to those who have also lost a pregnancy. I wish the best to you on getting your BFP!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> It is very real! I had told myself I definatley wouldn't test until 15dpo but I did yesterday and bfn. But still it might be too early. Sometimes I wish I was male and didnt have to go through all this but then I think of how amazing it was to be carrying my baby myself and I wouldn't give that up for the world!

i wouldn't give it up either!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Myangelavery said:


> Hey girls 45 days after my mc i have a little pinky brown spotting hoping this is my period and i can finally try again....hope ill be joining symptom spotting again!!! GL

I hope so too!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

stpierrecog said:


> I am joining late in the thread. But I want to say that I was advised by my doctor to wait 3 cycles. I started trying again as soon as my first cycle started back. I had the worst experience with learning of my miscarriage. I will never go to an emergency room again when I bleed unless I am losing so much blood I could die. The doctor would not just tell me my baby was gone. It was like giving me false hope, I was so angry. I knew it was gone, how degrading to lie to me and tell me it still might be okay.
> 
> I started having symptoms again this last 8 days so I pray this is the news we have been waiting for!
> 
> I am so sorry to those who have also lost a pregnancy. I wish the best to you on getting your BFP!!!!

How HORRIBLE of that ER doc. Sorry you had to go through that! I hope you're getting your BFP too! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

All BFN's here too but I have no idea when I O'd... had a few symptoms but nothing that screams PG at me.

Tick tock!


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of dust to everyone, I hope you all get your BFP's soon. 

My bleeding is calming down now so hopefully it won't be too long until it stops, going to buy some ov tests and some cheapie pregnancy tests from Amazon next week and then its just wait for the eggy :D x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck everyone. I can't wait for u to join me.

I'm sitting bored at home. I went in for my blood test this morning and now waiting for the result to find out if I'm immune to slapcheek sydrome. In the meantime, I can't go to work. I'm so annoyed because it was our class photo today and now I won't be in it. Nothing is worth the disk of miscarriage though


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> All BFN's here too but I have no idea when I O'd... had a few symptoms but nothing that screams PG at me.
> 
> Tick tock!

im the same hun but my symptoms have all added up but yet BFN!! so far iv had

backache
headache
bleeding gums
heartburnfeeling and actually being sick
boobs bigger
increase in CM
shooting pains
aching muscles 
nose bleed

iv given up hope now, its been 4 weeks to the day since the MC so AF should be here soon, xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I've had most of those too. But bfn.

Evap today. Frer and 2nd ic bfn so not getting excited

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/5227c549.jpg


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy glad you stayed off. Fx it's positive for immunity x


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh I've had most of those too. But bfn.
> 
> Evap today. Frer and 2nd ic bfn so not getting excited
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/5227c549.jpg

how do you know if its an Evap or not hun xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Just assumed as the frer neg. My 2nd ic started getting a line but not dry yet but looked like it went away

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/cafd249b.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Just assumed as the frer neg. My 2nd ic started getting a line but not dry yet but looked like it went away
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/cafd249b.jpg

Well i can def see lines on both!!! I dont think they are Evaps hun, have you got any other tests?? how many DPO are you xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I did a frer earlier but bfn. It's a US one so no idea if higher hcg needed. 

I'm not getting my hopes up. 

I've no idea dpo as didn't temp and my opks dark all time. FF said cd10 but I'm not sure it's right as still had watery and pos opks after x


----------



## Poppy84

If u read back. I got lines on the ic's 20 mins Later so I assumed hey we're evaps, ESP cos I got bfn on Superdrug test. However, the next day I got a BFP on Superdrug and line was coming up on ic within 10 mins although still do faint u had to squint to see it


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose is have you had AF since your MC? if not what CD are you on hun xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh had AF on cd 24 now I think. Didnt pin point O though. Ics were bfn until now these evaps.

This is it dry but the line moved. Maybe cos of the chunks out the strip. Who knows 
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/08c3a092.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

how long have these been like this for? i dont think their evaps hun but then again im not 100% on evaps etc but to me they look like BFP's , why dont you nip to superdrug and get their tests? 2 packs of 2 for £8 at the mo? xx


----------



## Poppy84

I would wait til the morn to do the Superdrug tests if u got bfn on frer today. It seems the ic's do pick it up before but not in the recommended time of 10 mins and look like evaps. I don't want to get ur hope up but this is exactly what happened to me and the Superdrug ones didn't pick it up the day I was getting the wierd evaps. Try to wait 24 hours to do a frer or Superdrug and if it's BFP u should see a faint line come up


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> I would wait til the morn to do the Superdrug tests if u got bfn on frer today. It seems the ic's do pick it up before but not in the recommended time of 10 mins and look like evaps. I don't want to get ur hope up but this is exactly what happened to me and the Superdrug ones didn't pick it up the day I was getting the wierd evaps. Try to wait 24 hours to do a frer or Superdrug and if it's BFP u should see a faint line come up

yeh i agree,


----------



## Dani Rose

I will be at Tesco later so might pick up one of theirs. Superdrug is far away for me and I don't drive. Asda is close. The Frers I have are crap think I need UK ones. They have a horrible indent strip on them and leave a white strip where the line should be. Not like ours so maybe less sensitive than ours too.

Not getting excited, not getting excited lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> I will be at Tesco later so might pick up one of theirs. Superdrug is far away for me and I don't drive. Asda is close. The Frers I have are crap think I need UK ones. They have a horrible indent strip on them and leave a white strip where the line should be. Not like ours so maybe less sensitive than ours too.
> 
> Not getting excited, not getting excited lol!

My Frer ones were like that too hun!! im just gonna stick with the IC now as im spending too much money on other ones lol! TEsco have good ones and cheap i used theirs before and line appeared not so dark but hey if its a line its a sign lol!!

oohhhhhhhh let us know hun! excited for you xxx


----------



## Poppy84

R the tesco ones early like Superdrug and frer?


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> R the tesco ones early like Superdrug and frer?

Yep think so, they worked last time for me! x


----------



## Poppy84

Just looked it up- tesco measures hcg at 25mlu and Superdrug at 10


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Just looked it up- tesco measures hcg at 25mlu and Superdrug at 10

But if she uses them tomorrow her HCG should have doubled if the IC measure 10 this morning it should double to 20+ by tomorrow morning, iv read somewhere that afternoon urine IS more concentrated aswell so if you hold off until the afternoon and hold the wee in for a bit longer it may be better!!

ill try to find out where iv found it now.


----------



## Poppy84

Does it double every 24 hrs or every 48 hrs?
But a pack of 2 so if it is bfn u can try again 2 days later


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Does it double every 24 hrs or every 48 hrs?
> But a pack of 2 so if it is bfn u can try again 2 days later

every 24 - 32 hours. I think for a twin pack its £3.24 and a single pack is £3.14 so it'll be a guess which one you will pick up lol! So far i have bought own brand shop names such as Tesco, Boots and Superdrug and Tesco win every time, the IC didnt pick up my HCG last time but CB digi and Tesco did straight away. i got everything crossed for you hun but i got a feeling its good news  xxxx

Heres the link, it doesnt really make much sense as less people tested in the afternoon so i dont know if its scientifically correct or not?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php


----------



## Poppy84

I can tell I'm bored today haha

Been researching how often hcg doubles and there is conflicting information. Some website say 48-72 in early pregnancy and others say 24-32. So basically if it is bfn I wouldn't give up as there could still be a chance there isn't enough hcg yet


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> I can tell I'm bored today haha
> 
> Been researching how often hcg doubles and there is conflicting information. Some website say 48-72 in early pregnancy and others say 24-32. So basically if it is bfn I wouldn't give up as there could still be a chance there isn't enough hcg yet

Does it say when it stops taking 48-72 hours? all my tests come up as BFN but the symptoms are sooooo pregnant and im on CD28 today and no AF but this will be my first AF since MC on Friday 13th x


----------



## Poppy84

Right after doing my research it says most 'normal' pregnancies double every 48-72 hours until about 6 weeks. However some early pregnancies double every 24-32 hours


----------



## cathgibbs

hhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm theres a slight hope for me then, although i doubt it HURRY UP FLOW!!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

i have been mia lately... i have had a bit of a rough patch after this last mc. :(

i hope you are all well. :hugs:

i went to a new dr yesterday. he was wonderful. he said there was no reason to wait to do any testing and he said he would refer me to a recurrent mc specialist. he said a gyno isn't enough and wanted me to see the specialist. he listened to me, he checked me out, he explained the results of my previous scans. i am so happy i got to see him. he is such a great dr. when i saw my old dr after my last mc he told me i would have to wait until after another mc before he would do any testing. i felt so defeated and depressed. he actually had the nerve to tell me that this mc probably didn't hurt as much emotionally because "the hormones hadn't kicked in yet"! ASS! 

either way, i am feeling more positive after seeing this dr. i really hope that we are able to find something that is able to be fixed.

i hope you are all well! i have my fingers tightly crossed for all the ladies in their tww!! come on bfps!


----------



## cathgibbs

too_scared said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> i have been mia lately... i have had a bit of a rough patch after this last mc. :(
> 
> i hope you are all well. :hugs:
> 
> i went to a new dr yesterday. he was wonderful. he said there was no reason to wait to do any testing and he said he would refer me to a recurrent mc specialist. he said a gyno isn't enough and wanted me to see the specialist. he listened to me, he checked me out, he explained the results of my previous scans. i am so happy i got to see him. he is such a great dr. when i saw my old dr after my last mc he told me i would have to wait until after another mc before he would do any testing. i felt so defeated and depressed. he actually had the nerve to tell me that this mc probably didn't hurt as much emotionally because "the hormones hadn't kicked in yet"! ASS!
> 
> either way, i am feeling more positive after seeing this dr. i really hope that we are able to find something that is able to be fixed.
> 
> i hope you are all well! i have my fingers tightly crossed for all the ladies in their tww!! come on bfps!

FX they can finally sort it all out for you hun!!! hope your well xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thanks for looking that up girls :)

Anyone know if the US frer is less sensitive than the UK ones? As i got lines with faint IC on UK ones last time but not a sausage on the US ones this am...

I will do an IC tonight and tomo and see what it's saying.

x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose you're back! Yes I did take the soy, I donno if it worked as I've had a lot of confusion this cycle, donno if I O'd, might have but donno when for sure. If I O'd when I think I might have, I'm probably about 12 DPO. FF says I'm 7 DPO, so if O happened I'm somewhere between those two numbers! I hope those aren't evap lines on your tests! Keeping my fx for you.

too_scared I'm glad you got to see a great doctor. I hope they can help you figure out what's going on so you can get your sticky BFP!

AFM, I still have a cold (boooo!) and my temp dropped this morning. If I'm around 12 DPO, it probably means AF is coming soon to visit. If I'm around 7 DPO it could be implantation. But I'm thinking I'm closer to 12, so I think I'm almost out this cycle:nope: Didn't bother to test this morning as I think it's going to be a waste of a test. If I don't have AF by tomorrow I may test again. (I usually start spotting on 12DPO before AF shows up full force a couple of days later) If no AF on Sunday (mother's day) I donno if I will test as I really don't think I can handle a BFN that day. I really hope AF doesn't decide that day to show up. I may end up caving and testing while I'm at work today.


----------



## Poppy84

Just got back from docs appointment. He can't refer me for an early scan unless I have abdominal pain. I'm going to find out how to go private. I can't wait until 12 weeks not knowing


----------



## Poppy84

Oh and he said to count from first day of spotting not first day of full flow which is wierd so I'm actually 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## brandiw

Sorry for your loss :hugs: (that was from the beginning of the thread...didn't realize there were so many pages, wow!!)

I had a natural mc, and have just been spotting since. As soon as that spotting stops...we are trying again! I know for dating and everything you are "supposed" to wait, but I'm not listening, I'm too stubborn! 

I am emotionally ready to start trying again, so as soon as this darn spotting is gone, it's on!!! hee hee :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Oh and he said to count from first day of spotting not first day of full flow which is wierd so I'm actually 4 weeks 6 days

did you conceive without ad after mc or did you wait for ad first hun,that's bad about the scan,surely drs should understand women who have had mcs are more nervous and won't rest until they know everything is ok Xx


----------



## Wiggler

In my experience Tesco tests aren't very sensitive. I avoid them like the plague. I use poundland ones, they are pretty good :D

OMG Too_scared, what a vile thing for your doctor to say :hugs: I hope you can get some answers hun.

Sorry I know theres other stuff I missed but I am sooo tired and drained today :( Had a call from the hospital, they changed their minds and DO want to know how my HCG levels are droppng so I need to do a preggy test tomorrow and ring them with the result :S


----------



## Poppy84

I didn't wait for af but it came anyway. So I had one af before bfp


----------



## baileybubs

Does anyone know the sensitivity of clear blue conception digis? I have got one to use on Sunday or Monday but it doesn't say on it sensitivity and today I did and Asda's own (£3.97 for two, which is good!!) and it says it has sensitivity of 15 mlu.....is that good? I think I am 13 dpo and it was bfn but I did it this afternoon as I am incredibly impatient and I feel sooooo tired and in so much pain with my back today that I am either pg or AF is on her way :-(


----------



## Wiggler

They say 50miu, but apparently they will read as low as 25 x x x


----------



## Poppy84

15miu is really sensitive


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh...i'm so nervous and scared. Hate this feeling. Want that :bfp: SOOO bad. Today's prayer was different. Instead of praying for God to grant my wish and give me a baby, i prayed for PEACE during this time of my obsessing...[-o&lt;


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ttcbabyisom, you and me both hun :-( 

So are my Asda hpts actually better than the clear blue ones then?? That's a bit disappointing seen as I got that bfn today. 

But let's not give up hope ladies!! PMA!!! We will get out BFPs and our rainbow babies!! Xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler: I'm glad you didn't have to have a D&C! And I'm also glad to hear you are back at ttc! Don't give up! I hope the pg test you take tomorrow is BFN! :hugs:

Dani: Sure looks like BFP to me! :) I hope it shows so on the next FRER you take. :hugs:

TTCbaby: Can't wait to be updated with your next test result. Sounds like your :bfp: is right around the corner. :hugs:

I'm a testing fanatic! I like 20miu pink handled wondfo, backed up with 25miu IC midstreams. They detected dragon. I also have a few badly reviewed 10miu IC, and I usually have a few FRER, but DH wouldn't let me have any as my drawer is full of PG tests. I also have two CBDI with conception indicator, but won't use them until AF is late.


----------



## Wiggler

I tend to use the poundland strip tests, 2 for £1 and they are brilliant. then I will back that up with a FRER, then a digi. and also whatever tests I can get my hands on. I love POAS. Well apart from tomorrow, I'm dreaing that. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Wiggler. No women should ever want to see BFN! :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Its not that I don't want to see a BFN, I don't want to see anything at all. They should have taken the bloods yesterday as per the original plan then I would never have known the results and could put the HCG lowering worry out of my mind, not put me through this, whatever the test shows all its going to do is upset me more. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

My names Catherine and I'm a loss addict! 3 times today lol Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Hello Catherine!


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> Its not that I don't want to see a BFN, I don't want to see anything at all. They should have taken the bloods yesterday as per the original plan then I would never have known the results and could put the HCG lowering worry out of my mind, not put me through this, whatever the test shows all its going to do is upset me more. x x x

Sorry it going through this wiggler. Xx


----------



## Myangelavery

Hey girls...i got af today ..ive never been so happy! Yay a few weeks and ill be doin testing w u guys. Im so excited lol. This last time i was pg in march i used us first response early and got positives 2 days in a row also used ept digital and the next day i went to do bloodwirk and my hcg was only 8! They didnt consider it a bfp yet but was shocked all 3 picked up with that low hcg. Im sorry if that wasnt what u wanted to hear but just so u can get an idea of hiw accurate they are. Hope they are positive tho!!!!! BD!


----------



## baileybubs

Myangelavery said:


> Hey girls...i got af today ..ive never been so happy! Yay a few weeks and ill be doin testing w u guys. Im so excited lol. This last time i was pg in march i used us first response early and got positives 2 days in a row also used ept digital and the next day i went to do bloodwirk and my hcg was only 8! They didnt consider it a bfp yet but was shocked all 3 picked up with that low hcg. Im sorry if that wasnt what u wanted to hear but just so u can get an idea of hiw accurate they are. Hope they are positive tho!!!!! BD!

Glad you have got AF hun and can be joining us all in ttc next week Myangelavery xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi guys so I had my appointment today with dr Q and she was lovely.. I finally feel like I have some answers at last!! I had the biopsy and she's told me to go ahead and try again ASAP and she's gonna get me heparin progesterone and the steroids as soon as I email her with a pos test !!! Super excited I know I have a long way to go and actually have the baby but I smiled the whole way home it's finally nice for some one to care as much as she does x


----------



## Wiggler

Faint BFP this morning :cry: But at least that means the HCG is almost all gone. Will retest in 2-3 days


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry wiggler :(

I did a tesco one last night. Faint line. This am bit darker. Ic neg. Urgh.

I'm out taking DD to dancing and only have my phone have tried to add pics but can't. Photobucket is saving them all pixilated.

Will add later. I've bad PMT, sharp pains in boobs but that's all. Pretty much af signs. 

X


----------



## Poppy84

Dani rose- a faint line on tesco? Isn't that a good sign? Ic's don't work for everyone


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh just not convinced. Ics always worked for me in past.

Time will tell I suppose x


----------



## Wiggler

Can you get a FRER? got all my fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Dani use a frer, I'm excited...xx


----------



## Poppy84

A line is a line dani

Do another test pleeeeeeease


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Super scared...sad this morning. My chart does not look good as of this morning's temp. Could be late implantation??? I don't feel hopeful. This sucks. :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I hope its late implantation :hugs:

I have decided I am WTT for a few months, I am so drained by the last few months so going to just relax, take care of me then get back on the TTC wagon, I'll still be here supporting you ladies though and throwing out lots of dust :dust: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/c0d10b92.jpg

Not sure this will work as on phone. Will upload later if it's blurry x


----------



## Wiggler

I see a line on the top one :happydance: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh it went like that quite quick and darker than last nights but why the ic now neg?! I'm so confused. Could I have a cyst or something??? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Wiggler I felt the same way as you but changed my mind around O, I think one day at a time is all you can do and do what you feel is right when the time comes xx


----------



## Wiggler

IC's can be pretty rubbish hun :hugs: I really would get a FRER, it'll give you a clear answer either way.

The way I am feeling right now I am considering putting off TTC until next year, but September is the earliest I want to start as it means if I got pregnant straight away the baby would be born around the start of the summer holidays or just before so I would get 6 weeks at home with all 3 of my babies before Dylan starts school.


----------



## baileybubs

It looks like a few of us are all feeling the same at the mo, I don't even want to do another test now as I'm convinced AF is on the way :-( I had convinced myself I didn't mind getting a bfn this month as its my Birthday and going away etc, but now I feel really disappointed. I'm not positive but in somwhere between 11 and 14dpo, I cant be certain coz I didn't do opk's until 5 days after my scan that showed my ovary was ready to ovulate so there's a 5 day margin. Feeling blue and like I want to go out with my friend and have a drink tonight but the optimist in me is saying don't! Grrrrr


----------



## Dani Rose

Drink til it's pink :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, think I will. I'm convinced I'm not pg so I may as well. I'm at work at 8am tomorrow anyway so it will only be a couple of drinks xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm going to poas once home and if the frer is neg I'm having a couple x


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm the same girls me and oh been arguing all last night and today and he kept asking what was wrong and then he asks if its because I'm not pregnant and I just start crying,he said we have the rest of our lives to get pregnant,I know that's true by when you were pregnant you plan your life around being pregnant and when the baby is born etc and to have that snatched away from you the only way to make you feel better is to get pregnant,that's how I look at it,I'm just waiting for af now as this week has really messed my head up.

Dani I see a congratulations coming your way hun! Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cath, I feel your pain, I'm feeling similar hun. I keep saying at least I can have a drink on my birthday of AF shows up but truthfully all I keep thinking is that I had planned a nice quiet meal with my family for my birthday as I should have been 22 weeks pg :-(

But we have to stay positive ladies, it will happen for us xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And dani, I've got my FX'd for you for the frer, if not enjoy your couple of drinks this evening xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

it will happen soon i hope hun!! we deserve it!! do you know if clearblue plus are known for evaps? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> And dani, I've got my FX'd for you for the frer, if not enjoy your couple of drinks this evening xxxx

can you see this? there is a very faint line, not sure if its evap tho? xxx




cant see anything :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani it looks like there might be a BFP coming your way! :dust:

AFM, I'm feeling soo defeated today. BFN this morning, no surprise, not even a questionable line or anything:nope: I had some brown spotting yesterday, so I figure AF is coming. I don't have spotting today - not yet anyway. At the begining I had such a good feeling about this cycle and it's all going down the drain.This would have been so much easier if I knew exactly how many DPO I am. 8DPO-13DPO is a huge and confusing range:dohh:! If I am in fact 13DPO I hope AF hits me hard today (instead of tomorrow on mothers day:(), that way maybe I can cry, move on and try to give my DB a Father's Day BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: I still think its your :bfp:! 

Cathgibbs: I'm so sorry! It's so hard. I feel the same way. :hugs: Those blue dye tests are known for evaps, so I don't know. 

Shellie: I hope it's not AF showing up. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath sorry you are sad :( I can't see the test on my phone very well. I will log in later. Fx

This was mine dry once home. Frer was bfn or possible faintest line ever. I can't decide

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/31e64707.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani looks like bfp!! I never had Evaps at all on tesco. Have you a frer photo?


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/b380ab4d.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

You can't see the line on my pic hun,your Tesco test looked like mine before! Bfp hun!!
There was def a line on my cb oh seen it,done a frer test nothing! Going to test in morning! Cx


----------



## Wiggler

I see something on the FRER!!!! Can you get a closer pic?


----------



## Dani Rose

It was hard to try get a pic of what I could see. I could open the test up?


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry just catching up. Been to see shrek the musical for my bday treat.

Dani- I can see something. It might look more positive tomorrow.


----------



## Poppy84

Oh and I think if u open the test up the oxygen is supposed to do something to the chemicals in the test do it might not look the same


----------



## Wiggler

Yea my faint FRERs dissapeared when I opened them. Other tests were the same though. Dark FRERs stay the same upon opening though x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah ok. Will try tomo. One last frer and plenty ics here x


----------



## cathgibbs

cathgibbs said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> And dani, I've got my FX'd for you for the frer, if not enjoy your couple of drinks this evening xxxx
> 
> can you see this? there is a very faint line, not sure if its evap tho? xxx
> 
> View attachment 397385
> 
> 
> 
> cant see anything :(Click to expand...

how about now ladies, first 2 are from yesterday and day before AM last one was taken half hour ago, have to properly stare at it tho lol


----------



## Dani Rose

I see something on the bottom one!!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank god I'm not imagining it lol cb was + but the line was thin and I researched that that's a false positive although iv heared a false + is something you hardly get,my frer was - and ic was + Arghhh Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

CB can be a pos just known for evaps so I'd be cautious but the ic looks good.

Good luck for tomo. Hoping we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> CB can be a pos just known for evaps so I'd be cautious but the ic looks good.
> 
> Good luck for tomo. Hoping we can be bump buddies :)


Would evaps show up before the 3 minutes? It's blue but very thin! I ordered them off eBay,meant to order the digi ones :-( 

Be great if I were pg hun as we have both been through a mc aswell so can pick each up if we are feeling nervous! Your def pg tho hun! Woop Woop lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

With CB it could. I've been on FF for about 5 years and they are notoriously bad over there but at the same time the ic has a line too so it could go either way. I'd see what next ic says and try a frer :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh crumbs! Knowing my luck their both evaps Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

p.s do you watch Britains git talent? go pudsey! I actually cried,so hormonal lol


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh ladies I really hope they are BFPs!!! I am testing in the morning but I'm not feeling very positive about it, I'm feeling pretty low tonight about it all. I wish i could say I think I've got my O day wrong but I just think I'm being optimistic there. Pretty sure AF will show any day now :-( 

But there's always next month right ladies?! I will get my BFP lol!! 

I think if I get AF this month though, next month I'm not going to do opk's and such, it's upsetting me to keep checking and not seeing the results I want to see so I might just relax and see what happens. Feeling a bit defeated, my SIL is due for her scan this week and I'm praying everything is ok for her but I think I was hoping I'd be pg again so I could feel happier for her......sounds so selfish doesn't it? xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Cath yeah I did watch it and was so happy Pudsey won!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Not selfish at all baileybubs! I hope you see your :bfp: in the morning, and you can indeed be happier! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Not selfish at all hunny! Us women go through torture :-( I think their all evaps hun as frer was - . Just hope I either get a bfp or af soon,one or the other lol,he was amazing weren't he! I could eat him he's lush! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thank you leinzlove, I feel a bit silly really coz its only been 2 months since my mc so I think I'm expecting miracles for it to happen so quickly lol!! I'm sure I will feel more positive once I know where I'm up to, either AF showing or that BFP so I'm no longer in limbo.

Hope you are ok too hun and all you other ladies here, don't know what I'd do without this forum and all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks bailey! I know, I just really want my body to be back to normal. I keep thinking the :witch: is coming to get me with a short LP, again. It's frustrating! 

cathgibbs: Maybe they weren't evaps, and FRER just isn't picking up the HCG yet. I hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hey ladies just in bed on my cellphone almost 2:30am ... I'm having really weird cramps right now...not painful but really strange... kinda reminds me of when I was pregnant but probably just wishful thinking andits nothing more the pre-AF cramps... night ladies!


----------



## Poppy84

Morning

Shellie- I got wierd cramps about 3 days before my BFP.
Cathgibbs- u r def not selfish. I feel the same about my sil. I knew I wouldn't be as happy for her unless I was pregnant.
Dani- looking forward to ur tests today. I have a really good feeling about it.


----------



## toothfairy29

Yes come on dani! Let's have more bfps!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Well frer bfn so not testing anymore. Wait on AF which should be by weds on a normal cycle length but as I don't know O it's hard to tell. Clearly wasn't when FF thought lol x


----------



## Dani Rose

baileybubs said:


> Oooh ladies I really hope they are BFPs!!! I am testing in the morning but I'm not feeling very positive about it, I'm feeling pretty low tonight about it all. I wish i could say I think I've got my O day wrong but I just think I'm being optimistic there. Pretty sure AF will show any day now :-(
> 
> But there's always next month right ladies?! I will get my BFP lol!!
> 
> I think if I get AF this month though, next month I'm not going to do opk's and such, it's upsetting me to keep checking and not seeing the results I want to see so I might just relax and see what happens. Feeling a bit defeated, my SIL is due for her scan this week and I'm praying everything is ok for her but I think I was hoping I'd be pg again so I could feel happier for her......sounds so selfish doesn't it? xxxx

Not at all. I mc last year and within weeks my 2 BFFs and cousin were all announcing pg and due around when I was. My cousin due the exact same day. I wanted to be pg before the births. And was... Then lost it too. 2 are now born and one due this week. It's hard but I'm not feeling the same now. I'm ok with it all really and met my BFFs baby yday. He's gorgeous! 

We will get there and it will be all. About us :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oooh ladies I really hope they are BFPs!!! I am testing in the morning but I'm not feeling very positive about it, I'm feeling pretty low tonight about it all. I wish i could say I think I've got my O day wrong but I just think I'm being optimistic there. Pretty sure AF will show any day now :-(
> 
> But there's always next month right ladies?! I will get my BFP lol!!
> 
> I think if I get AF this month though, next month I'm not going to do opk's and such, it's upsetting me to keep checking and not seeing the results I want to see so I might just relax and see what happens. Feeling a bit defeated, my SIL is due for her scan this week and I'm praying everything is ok for her but I think I was hoping I'd be pg again so I could feel happier for her......sounds so selfish doesn't it? xxxx

Yes, you WILL GET YOUR BFP! Keep up that positive thinking! Relaxing is the name of this game...i'm no good at it either! Do they teach that somewhere? He, he...and that doesn't sound selfish at all about the SIL. It just sounds human to me. Hang in there.  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thank you leinzlove, I feel a bit silly really coz its only been 2 months since my mc so I think I'm expecting miracles for it to happen so quickly lol!! I'm sure I will feel more positive once I know where I'm up to, either AF showing or that BFP so I'm no longer in limbo.
> 
> Hope you are ok too hun and all you other ladies here, don't know what I'd do without this forum and all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxx

Don't feel silly. You're all right. I'm right there with ya! It's only been a few months too since we started trying after our mc and i don't think it's wrong to expect miracles here.  I am totally with you on the limbo thing...IT SUCKS! I'm in it too...right now...temp dropped last 2 days so i thought i was for sure out but temp today spiked so have NO clue what that means. i cried most of yesterday thinking it was done...but today...now i just don't know. still a BFN this morning so i'm just not sure what to think. i'm sure it's AF but i'm not going to believe it til i see it! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Dani Rose

I know how you feel. I'm only cycle 2 post mc and I already convinced myself it's never going to happen and I must have conception issues. Holy hell ttc really messes with your brain! I ttc ds a year so I know it can take a while but why, if you O and bd that should be it, surely! Lol


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> I know how you feel. I'm only cycle 2 post mc and I already convinced myself it's never going to happen and I must have conception issues. Holy hell ttc really messes with your brain! I ttc ds a year so I know it can take a while but why, if you O and bd that should be it, surely! Lol

I am totally with ya ladies just got done with second af after mc and I'm just convinced its never gonna happen again...It took nine months the first time..I'he just been hoping it doesn't take that long again!! Good luck and bbdust to the ladies in 2 aw hell!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Also how many times do I have to look at the same bfn before I accept it's not a bfp?! Like if I go back 20 times to look eventually a line will appear?! I'm driving myself insane!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Dani Rose said:


> Also how many times do I have to look at the same bfn before I accept it's not a bfp?! Like if I go back 20 times to look eventually a line will appear?! I'm driving myself insane!

Right I do the same thing I will also take two tests a day sometimes I know its crazy even when I'm doing it but I after the mc my twa always convinces me I'm preggo and the test just has to be wrong...I cannot wait to get back to feeling hopeless.


----------



## Poppy84

Oh I'm so sorry for the BFNs this morning. U WILL all get ur BFP's soon. Xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs, your not selfish I feel the same. The day before yesterday the Labour and Delivery unit at work was crazy busy, it seemed like every half hour another baby was being born and I had to run tests on their umbilical cord blood, and it was just like 'OK come on universe, can you slow down just a little, I don't need it rubbed it my face that everybody else is having babies except me!' Of course that was with me going by the illusion that none of the women ever had a m/c or problems getting pregnant (totally a stupid thought, and I'm sure not true whatsoever)

And limbo seems to be the phrase of the day I guess. I'm somewhere between 14DPO - 9DPO. A Mother's Day :bfn: on FRER today ... but also no spotting or any sign of AF yet... soo maybe I'm not as far past O as I first had thought. At least I hope it's that and not that I never O'd at all. I'm of course still symptom spotting ... I had an insanely visual dream last night, so I think I'm adding vivid dreams to my symptoms today on FF.

I really really hope this time next year on Mother's Day I'll be celebrating it with a baby in my arms. That thought is the only thing keeping me from crying today!


----------



## baileybubs

Thank you to everyone and I'm sorry you all feel as rubbish as I do, but it's good to know I'm not alone or going insane!! 

Got another bfn this morning, I almost didnt bother testing, wish I hadnt!!

Oh well come on then AF, let's get on with it lol!! 

And we will all have our rainbow babies in our arms soon, been listening to a song today that cheered me up and made me more positive. "The Cave" by Mumford and Sons, particularly these lines;

"I will hold on hope and I won't let you choke on the noose around your neck,
And I'll find strength in pain and I will change my ways,
I'll know my name as its called again." 

We have found strength in pain ladies and we need to hold on to hope, it will happen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Now i'm even more confused! Just got to work, went to the bathroom, and have a bunch of EWCM. :wacko: Don't tell me I didn't O and and only Oing *NOW!!???? *When DB won't touch me cuz I'm all germ infested with a cold?? (he gets sick very easily with pneumonia so he acts like I have the plague when I'm sick) But my temps are higher then normal... so confused :wacko::wacko::wacko: Don't want to get my hopes up:nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry everyone that we all have to try again. It is devastating! May we all get our rainbow :bfp:'s ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry for the bfns ladies remember until the witch shows... :hugs: sorry shellie sounds like u re oing the now...x
I'm cd11 and hoping to get my + soon since my af came twice last month without oing :(


----------



## Wiggler

Huge hugs to everyone :hugs: and good luck to everyone testing today :hugs: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie I had that this cycle too. Maybe the soy.... Urgh


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies....

Some of you new recruits probably don't know me very well. I was the 1st BFP on this thread after MC in feb. I have had nothing but worry through this pregnancy despite having a scan and seeing heartbeat at 7 wks. I started having a few hours break between eposides of throwing up at 8 wks and so convinced myself that I was going to find out at my 13wk NT scan that I had had another missed MC. I got a doppler at 8 wks and have used it every day and nothing. Confirming my worries.

But I just tried it again 5 mins ago and immediately heart a tiny little heartbeat racing away at a very healthy 137 bpm. I am not totally and utterly shocked and shaking. I was sure it had happened again. 

I just needed to share this with someone as hubby working and nobody else knows about it yet and I have had a miserable depressing few months. I have struggle to acknowledge the pregnancy but I think I will have to try get my head round it now. 

Just wanted to let you see that there is hope.... when the BFPs come through (which they will).......try hang on to hope and not get wrapped up in worry and anxiety like I have. Baby dust and love to you all x x x x x x x x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Some of you new recruits probably don't know me very well. I was the 1st BFP on this thread after MC in feb. I have had nothing but worry through this pregnancy despite having a scan and seeing heartbeat at 7 wks. I started having a few hours break between eposides of throwing up at 8 wks and so convinced myself that I was going to find out at my 13wk NT scan that I had had another missed MC. I got a doppler at 8 wks and have used it every day and nothing. Confirming my worries.
> 
> But I just tried it again 5 mins ago and immediately heart a tiny little heartbeat racing away at a very healthy 137 bpm. I am not totally and utterly shocked and shaking. I was sure it had happened again.
> 
> I just needed to share this with someone as hubby working and nobody else knows about it yet and I have had a miserable depressing few months. I have struggle to acknowledge the pregnancy but I think I will have to try get my head round it now.
> 
> Just wanted to let you see that there is hope.... when the BFPs come through (which they will).......try hang on to hope and not get wrapped up in worry and anxiety like I have. Baby dust and love to you all x x x x x x x x
> :dust::dust::dust:

Awwww thats lush!!!! Congrats hun!!!!! i bet your over the moon!!!! xxxx

Did you have an AF after your MC before your :bfp: ? Which Doppler have you got? I told OH i wanted a Doppler when i was pregnant and he told me no but i think if i got preg this time around he would jump at the chance to get one lol xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

No I didn't have AF. We tried straight away as doc said it was ok. I got this BFP 4 wks exactly after the day I started to bleed properly with the last MC which was 6+5 wks. I ovulated a little later at cd20 instead of cd14-17 which is normal for me. 
I got the sonoline B from amazon. With the digital display. It cost about £42 but to be honest they go for not much less used on ebay. It didn't come with gel but I have used bio-oil instead as its supposed to be ok. Means I get daily dose to prevent stretchmarks too.
What stage are you at Cath? Oh I just saw on your ticker you are on CD2! FIngers crossed for you this month x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Thats brilliant TF!! :happydance:

Going to do another preggy test in an hour or so to see if its BFN. Fingers crossed. The bleeding has stopped now so it should be.

Seeing my friends on Sunday, she is pregnant, due around the same time as I was with my first angel :( I am soooo happy for her, but I feel so sad that we aren't going to be going through it together :( x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> No I didn't have AF. We tried straight away as doc said it was ok. I got this BFP 4 wks exactly after the day I started to bleed properly with the last MC which was 6+5 wks. I ovulated a little later at cd20 instead of cd14-17 which is normal for me.
> I got the sonoline B from amazon. With the digital display. It cost about £42 but to be honest they go for not much less used on ebay. It didn't come with gel but I have used bio-oil instead as its supposed to be ok. Means I get daily dose to prevent stretchmarks too.
> What stage are you at Cath? Oh I just saw on your ticker you are on CD2! FIngers crossed for you this month x x x

Awwwww thats lovely!! i bet you were so happy seeing that little line appear after having a MC? There were only 5 days that me and OH didnt dtd and i think i might have OV that time :-( never mind!! start of a new cycle now and we are determinited to catch the egg this time around!!! 

Can you record the heartbeat or anything with that doppler hun? i seen one on Ebay, not sure if the make etc but you could record it and it was £38 but the one you got sounds good so i may just get that if i ever get my :bfp: xxx


----------



## too_scared

toothfairy, that is such wonderful news! i am SO very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Thank you ladies.....I feel really relieved now the shock is wearing off!!!!

Cath.... I'm not sure if you can record actually on to it but I think you can plug into laptop and record? I think you can record up to 8 average heart rates and compare them but I will investigate.

Wriggler......I remember the weirdness of hoping the test will be BFN. Lots of love to you and too_scared x x x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brilliant toothfairy.. So happy for u..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> Thank you ladies.....I feel really relieved now the shock is wearing off!!!!
> 
> Cath.... I'm not sure if you can record actually on to it but I think you can plug into laptop and record? I think you can record up to 8 average heart rates and compare them but I will investigate.
> 
> Wriggler......I remember the weirdness of hoping the test will be BFN. Lots of love to you and too_scared x x x x x

Ohhhh if you could find out hun that would be great!! i would love to record it to listen to it when the baby is born etc! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:

Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.


----------



## cathgibbs

Honest opinion please ladies............

my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

cathgibbs said:


> Honest opinion please ladies............
> 
> my friend just txt me to tell me shes pregnant 8 weeks next wednesday, im being really happy over the txts and OH has suggested we go up there tonight to see them, problem is I dont want to go as i am still not over my mc even though it happened 4 weeks ago. When we told her and her OH about me being pregnant she didnt even stop washing the dishes and just mumbled congrats, i know they had been trying for a year to get preg so i can understand her being down, and i am being very happy for her but right now i think me going to see her will make me even more depressed. when i had my MC she txt me 5 days later to see if i was ok. Should I just shut up and be over my mc by now or is everyone else feeling the same? I dont think it helps that AF is here even though its good in a way as i know where my cycles are at now xxx


It is perfectly normal to still be feeling down, especially in your situation. I dont think it would be wrong for you to take a little more time. I think if she is a good friend, you may just want to be honest with her. If she isn't, maybe just tell her you are really busy but you will stop in when things settle down. Everyone takes a different amount of time to deal with their loss. Take all the time you need. Hugs


----------



## Poppy84

That's brill tooth fairy! Ur going to have to start ur shopping list then soon.

I completely agree with marlee. Take all the time u need and like marlee said, if she is a close friend perhaps explain why ur finding it hard just now. 
I still can't bare to see my sil and I think I will feel like that until I'm nearer 12 weeks. I get tearful everytime I see her post pictures of her bump on Facebook, even now. 

Afm- iv had a rubbish birthday today. I'm still not back at school cos slapcheek is now confirmed in my class too and I havnt had my blood test results back.


----------



## Marlee1980

How are you feeling Poppy? I've been following you since the beginning of this tread. Are you as nervous as I am? I cant wait to be out of the first trimester. I think I will be able to breath easier then. I'm pretty scared every day and its tough because I dont think my BF really gets it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh she's not a close friend,she's a gf oh good friend but his friend only calls when he needs something,iv been really happy for her over txts so I think trays ok,thanks girls xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath, I wouldn't go see them if I didn't want to. And its ok to feel the way you do. MC is tramatic. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

ttcbabyisom said:


> So ANOTHER BFN this morningassuming this for sure means no pregnancy this cycle. My temps are completely confusing though. Went down on cd 11 and 12 and then shot back up cd 13 and back down on 14BUT bbt is confusing me because this mornings first temp was 97.26 and took it again right away without moving or anything and it was 97.71. WTH??? Supposed to get AF tomorrowfeel its inevitable at this point and feeling the most down EVER. Just numb. :nope:
> 
> Im sorry to all of you that have gotten this same news, I pray that next month is your month. Our month. Please God.

Im day 28 tomo and that's normal cycle for me so I will be awaiting AF too, hugs.

Cath I wouldn't go if I felt that way, take your time and just tell her you need a little time to process things and adjust x


----------



## Leinzlove

And I'm still hoping for you both... that the :witch: has the best reasons for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani rose have you had anymore :bfp: ? Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Marlee1980 said:


> How are you feeling Poppy? I've been following you since the beginning of this tread. Are you as nervous as I am? I cant wait to be out of the first trimester. I think I will be able to breath easier then. I'm pretty scared every day and its tough because I dont think my BF really gets it.

Yeh im really scared. I keep checking for blood every time I got to the toilet. Only good thing is my symptoms are stronger than last time. My boobs hurt like hell and I'm feeling sick. It's my birthday today and my hubby is cooking me a meal. I can smell it and it's making me feel ill.

Im praying for everyone to get their BFP's soon. U all deserve it so much!


----------



## Wiggler

BFP still. very very faint though, its a squinter though, but it should be BFN by now :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Also how many times do I have to look at the same bfn before I accept it's not a bfp?! Like if I go back 20 times to look eventually a line will appear?! I'm driving myself insane!

I do this same thing Dani Rose. It's crazy, i agree!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thank you to everyone and I'm sorry you all feel as rubbish as I do, but it's good to know I'm not alone or going insane!!
> 
> Got another bfn this morning, I almost didnt bother testing, wish I hadnt!!
> 
> Oh well come on then AF, let's get on with it lol!!
> 
> And we will all have our rainbow babies in our arms soon, been listening to a song today that cheered me up and made me more positive. "The Cave" by Mumford and Sons, particularly these lines;
> 
> "I will hold on hope and I won't let you choke on the noose around your neck,
> And I'll find strength in pain and I will change my ways,
> I'll know my name as its called again."
> 
> We have found strength in pain ladies and we need to hold on to hope, it will happen xxxxxxxxxxxx

I LOVE that Mumford and Sons song. Thanks for now putting that in my head.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Now i'm even more confused! Just got to work, went to the bathroom, and have a bunch of EWCM. :wacko: Don't tell me I didn't O and and only Oing *NOW!!???? *When DB won't touch me cuz I'm all germ infested with a cold?? (he gets sick very easily with pneumonia so he acts like I have the plague when I'm sick) But my temps are higher then normal... so confused :wacko::wacko::wacko: Don't want to get my hopes up:nope:

Ugh, i'm so sorry your body is playing nasty tricks on you. I hope it works itself out soon. And sorry you have a cold and DB won't touch you while you do... :-( Geesh.


----------



## Dani Rose

Happy Birthday Poppy!!!

I am still getting shadow lines, if was a BFP would be darker by now. Feck knows, AF due tomo by norm cycle length so FX its here and I can move on!


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku

That's so strange ur getting shadow lines still. I hope u get ur answer soon


----------



## ttcbabyisom

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Some of you new recruits probably don't know me very well. I was the 1st BFP on this thread after MC in feb. I have had nothing but worry through this pregnancy despite having a scan and seeing heartbeat at 7 wks. I started having a few hours break between eposides of throwing up at 8 wks and so convinced myself that I was going to find out at my 13wk NT scan that I had had another missed MC. I got a doppler at 8 wks and have used it every day and nothing. Confirming my worries.
> 
> But I just tried it again 5 mins ago and immediately heart a tiny little heartbeat racing away at a very healthy 137 bpm. I am not totally and utterly shocked and shaking. I was sure it had happened again.
> 
> I just needed to share this with someone as hubby working and nobody else knows about it yet and I have had a miserable depressing few months. I have struggle to acknowledge the pregnancy but I think I will have to try get my head round it now.
> 
> Just wanted to let you see that there is hope.... when the BFPs come through (which they will).......try hang on to hope and not get wrapped up in worry and anxiety like I have. Baby dust and love to you all x x x x x x x x
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yay, i'm SO happy you finally heard the little heartbeat!!! That's amazing news. Sorry you've been so miserable these last few months but it's time to buck up and cheer up now missy! There's a baby in you that needs you to be positive!


----------



## Leinzlove

toothfairy: So happy you heard the HB! :happydance:

Poppy: Happy Birthday! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Tooth fairy - yay for the heartbeat!!! So excited for you!!

Happy birthday poppy!!

Hope all of you are ok today.....so many of us expecting AF!! On the bright side if we do all have the witch show in the next day or so we can all be bump buddies from next month when we DO get our BFPs lol xxxxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Happy birthday poppy!!
congrats on hearing your bean tf! !
Fx still crossed for all u ladies still waiting..dani your faint lines sound like something is up?!?!
today is cd9 for me not excited to try this month I think I am having problems with cysts bc I have had o type pains a few times since af pretty much stopped after a day and a half :growlmad: idk what to think or do?


----------



## maryanne67

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> Some of you new recruits probably don't know me very well. I was the 1st BFP on this thread after MC in feb. I have had nothing but worry through this pregnancy despite having a scan and seeing heartbeat at 7 wks. I started having a few hours break between eposides of throwing up at 8 wks and so convinced myself that I was going to find out at my 13wk NT scan that I had had another missed MC. I got a doppler at 8 wks and have used it every day and nothing. Confirming my worries.
> 
> But I just tried it again 5 mins ago and immediately heart a tiny little heartbeat racing away at a very healthy 137 bpm. I am not totally and utterly shocked and shaking. I was sure it had happened again.
> 
> I just needed to share this with someone as hubby working and nobody else knows about it yet and I have had a miserable depressing few months. I have struggle to acknowledge the pregnancy but I think I will have to try get my head round it now.
> 
> Just wanted to let you see that there is hope.... when the BFPs come through (which they will).......try hang on to hope and not get wrapped up in worry and anxiety like I have. Baby dust and love to you all x x x x x x x x
> :dust::dust::dust:

aw thats lovely toothfairy , i am 1 of the newbies on here and that is so lovely to hear :thumbup:

afm: i have had my first af since i lost my angel but it has been diffrent to normal i suppose its just because its the first ,

Good luck every1 waiting for a bfp this cycle :dust: for us all


----------



## Leinzlove

I just got my BFP! I hope this one sticks and is meant to be my rainbow. :)

Hope everyone else gets thier stickies ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Leinzlove said:


> I just got my BFP! I hope this one sticks and is meant to be my rainbow. :)
> 
> Hope everyone else gets thier stickies ASAP! :hugs:

OH CONGRATULATIONS LEINZLOVE H&H 9 MONTHS :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Hurray Leinzlove!!! Congrats!


----------



## Poppy84

Yaaaaaaaaaay congratulations!!!!!!! What dpo are u? When do u think ur due? Xxxxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats leinzlove!!! Let's see a photo!!!!! 
Happy birthday poppy for yest! 
Thanks to you all for your encouragement!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Tooth fairy, 11 weeks! Ur almost out of first tri! So exviting


----------



## toothfairy29

I know poppy! I haven't really accepted that I'm pregnant til heard it yesterday either!! I think I'm few days behind as ovulated on day 19/20. Have my nt scan in 2 wks at 13 wks so will get def date then.
When does 2nd tri start? Am sure when I had my 13 and 15 year old it was 12 wks but it seems later now?


----------



## Poppy84

I heard 2nd tri starts at the end of 12 weeks. So when u turn 13 weeks ur in 2nd tri


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun!!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Happy Birthday Poppy!!!
> 
> I am still getting shadow lines, if was a BFP would be darker by now. Feck knows, AF due tomo by norm cycle length so FX its here and I can move on!

Has AF showed her ugly mug yet hun? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Nope. Got this today but then 2 more look bfn 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/16c289c3.jpg

What is my body doing?? Urgh


----------



## too_scared

congratulations Leinzlove!!!! :happydance: 

i hope that turns into a firm bfp tomorrow, Dani!!

happy birthday for yesterday, Poppy :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Dani I can def see a 2nd pink line? Have you done a FRER yet? I didn't get much change from what yours is like for days and days with this pregnancy?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hun i def think you are pregnant maybe your HCG is just releasing too slow?? yeh have you got a FRER or a CB digi?? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Dani Rose said:


> Nope. Got this today but then 2 more look bfn
> 
> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/16c289c3.jpg
> 
> What is my body doing?? Urgh

How strange. U should def check with a frer!


----------



## Marlee1980

CONGRATS Leinzlove!! I wish you H&H for the next 9 months!! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't have a frer here, used 6 already this month! WTF

So I refuse to buy until I am sure its a BFP.

I will test in the am with an IC and if still a line or darker I will maybe get one.

Sick of this really am, cd28 so AF usually here by now, I changed my chart to include my + opk from last week so it has me 7dpo... I have no idea when I O'd but it clearly wasn't when FF or I thought as 18dpo isn't right!


----------



## cathgibbs

did you buy any other shop tests like tesco? i think you did didnt you? were they BFP? Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhh iv seen on a diff preg site that FRER packs of 2 are 2 for a tenner!!! when i get paid im going to get some, right now im skint as iv spent a stupid amount on tests AGAIN!! why do we do it to ourselfs init hun xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Congrats Leinzlove!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Dani I hope its a real BFP!:thumbup:

Me I donno whats with me anymore... I'm possibly around 11-12DPO, I stopped two days ago testing and dont think I will now until Friday. If I don't get a BFP or AF by then I'm going to assume I didn't O at all. :nope:


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie my chart had me 18dpo. I'm not using soy again. Got clomid ready and waiting.

The shop ones all had faintish lines, I only had 2 tesco ones. I've no willpower and use them all If they are lying around lol.

Where are they that cheap?? Wow x


----------



## Poppy84

I still think a line is a line even if it is faint.

It took a few days for my ic's to get darker.

My Superdrug and frer got a little but darker every 48 hours


----------



## Dani Rose

Away to tesco so maybe il grab some for tomo.

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/821a3ac4.jpg hoping that's a sign outside my front door! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

In superdrug hun,check on their site first tho! I was going to say I hope that rainbow is a good sign but I already know your pregnant hunny!

My opks arrived today yay! Af has disappeared today after being here for 3 days,she's normally here for 4 so its close enough,should I start using opks now just incase I ov earlier xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: I'd say you are pregnant also. I would try the FRER or ring the dr for a blood test. :hugs:

My EDD is January 26. I'm 10dpo today. The line looks better in person.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3603.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

I had to hold my mobile out infront of me to see it but I can def see a nice big line coming! Congrats hun! Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, it still helps to tilt the screen. But, its early yet, and its darker than last nights. I'm either 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## Dani Rose

I totally see it!! :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

caved, tested got BFN :(

but ...


I GOT ENGAGED TODAY!!!! :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Congratulations on your engagement! When do you plan on setting a date! :) Sorry about the BFN! I'm hoping your next test is BFP!


----------



## CherylC3

Congratulations shellie...xx


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie thats amazing news! Congratulations!
U really deserve to be happy right now. Did he propose? How did he do it


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations shellie x x x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie WOWOWOWOW!!! Tell us all the details!!

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I gt my positive OPK today will be :sex: later... Hubby not in till 11.30 tho :(


----------



## fletch_W

Hey ladies!! I have been testing since yest and still Bfp but I'm between 7-11dpo so gonna wait and see if af comes tomorrow. 

Congrats Shellie that's awesome news!! 

Dani! Glad you had a good holiday
Those two bfp's in the last two pages are def bfps!! I forgot who's they were sorry. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else testing!! Hope I get one soon or af comes I'm going Insane! :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats Fletch! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats fletch. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aahh!! I meant to put bfn!! Sorry! I keep getting bfn. Lol I hate this phone sometimes


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> Aahh!! I meant to put bfn!! Sorry! I keep getting bfn. Lol I hate this phone sometimes

Awwwwwwwwww Fletch!!! Sorry hun!! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:bfn: and :witch: yesterday so Im out for May. :sad2: On to cycle #4already on day 2 so thats good.


----------



## fletch_W

Aha! Don't worry ill get one soon. Fingers crossed anyway. I didn't get a positive til a week after my period before my mc so im gonna see if af comes if it isn't here by Monday ill test again  xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Fletch I was all excited for you there!!! FX it comes!!!

Well BFN here, OPK neg even though swear I felt O pains earlier!

CD29, AF is usually 28.... don't know DPO, this being out of control is driving me insane!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani what about all those lines you were getting? Surely they couldn't all be evaps xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: Good to see that you are so positive. I hope this is your month! :hugs:

Dani: That sucks! I was also sure this was your month! I can't believe they were all evaps either. Hoping the :witch: doesn't show her ugly face, and that indeed you are pregnant! :)

ttcbaby: I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. I hope June is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh no ttcbaby. So sorry about witch coming! I hope u get ur June BFP!

Fletch and dani- I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'd have a bfp by now not a line then bfn's then a line and more bfn's. I must have hcg hovering around or something. If no af by Friday I'm calling the dr as this isn't right ESP now being late. I know mc messes with things but this is insane


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, Dani, I'd definitley ring the DR. I've heard that leftover HCG can be a sign that not everything expelled. I wouldn't want you to experience a delay in getting pregnant or an infection. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

yay Shellie! such wonderful news!! congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

SO just now, EWCM - TMI the type that hangs into the bowl! It was yellowy but defo the stretchy kind. I had O type pains earlier too...Hmmmm


----------



## Poppy84

Was ur ovation test an almost positive? Can u bd just in case?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Thanks ladies :)

After I got home from work last night, at midnight, he said we needed to talk and he said he did something really bad that was gonna make me really really upset, so I was mentally preparing myself for the worst, but the next thing I know he's pulling a box outta his pocket, gets down on one knee and proposes! :cloud9:

As for TTC, I think I'm going to try to not worry about it so much now since I'll have a wedding to plan for. Not stop trying, just try to not let it take over my brain like it has been the last few months.

Also, I positive I haven't Od at all this cycle yet. I'm sure the soy I took early in my cycle majorly delayed it, but I think the Vitex I'm taking is straightening my hormones out now. My high temps that made FF think I O'd were definitely from being sick, and I actually think NOW I'm getting ready to O as I've been super wet the last three days! Wouldn't that be awesome, a BFP from post-proposal BDing??? lol


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> SO just now, EWCM - TMI the type that hangs into the bowl! It was yellowy but defo the stretchy kind. I had O type pains earlier too...Hmmmm

I think the soy may have screwed us both up this cycle delaying O ... I'm never taking it again!


----------



## Poppy84

Wow shellie that's wonderful! So happy for u!

That would be amazing if u got pregnant now. U cd say mummy and daddy made u when we got engaged. Haha


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie I think the same happened to me! 

Poppy gonna BD soon, and it was dark but not nearly pos, but maybe last night would have been pos if I had any lying around ( I didn't) and they say 12-36 hours right?? So gonna get on it!!! If I still have fertile CM and it is the egg I am still in with a chance?!?! FXFXFX


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie I agree, me either, I have clomid here for next time!


----------



## Poppy84

Yes if ur opk would have been positive last night u r def in with a good chance to catch eggy. I got ewcm for about 4 days and didn't get positive opk until day 3 of getting it. So keep checking, u may have a few days


----------



## Dani Rose

I bought 2 packs at boots today as I had a feeling with the pains, always happens in Asda, same last month. How weird!


----------



## fletch_W

Dani I had my mc in Asda :-( I won't shop there now xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no Fletch, I had my one last year here and this years I was admitted, I am sorry reminders are awful. Today I found an old IC I used with the last pg, made me :( 

((((Hugs))))


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Since I was confused about my cycle, yesterday I did both a HPT and OPK which were :bfn: .. this morning when my temp was really low and I realized I never O'd, my temps were up because I was sick, I decided that this afternoon I'd do just an OPK .. and it's a BFP! ... time for BDing with my * Fiancé*!! .. and for you ladies I added a pic of the ring too :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-16_16-20-35_169.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9









2012-05-16_12-12-01_256.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## too_scared

beautiful ring!! 

perfect timing for ov!! come on engagement baby!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Omg u r so going to get pregnant. It's meant to be. That's y u didn't ovulate until he proposed!

Beautiful ring! Y is it on the box and not on ur finger tho?


----------



## Dani Rose

Lol poppy! 

Wooo hooo shellie! Maybe we'll still both get a soy baby!? Did another opk might be bit darker than earlier?! 

Let's get bding!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur ring is gorgeous shellie. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

I'm having awful heartburn :-( I never get this. It's my only symptom this month. Except super sore nipples iv had no cramping not even af cramping. Had a sore back but got sciatica so can't pin it on pg:-( CONFUUUUUSED!! 

Shellie get that ring on yo finger girl!! And get BDing girls!! May is our month! Fxd!!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/d0cc0c28.jpg

Todays opks 

I had similar last week though


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> Omg u r so going to get pregnant. It's meant to be. That's y u didn't ovulate until he proposed!
> 
> Beautiful ring! Y is it on the box and not on ur finger tho?

Its too small :p .... engagement baby would be lovely!!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow!! I've not been on here for a couple of days and so much has happened!!

Leinzlove - yay for your BFP!!! Loving these BFPs ladies!!

Shellie - how amazing for you, and engagement baby would be the best thing ever!! I'm currently planning my wedding and it's a good way to keep distracted from all things baby!

AFM, I was expecting AF and she still hasn't shown yet!! Which makes me wonder if I ever did O! Did my last hpt on Sunday and bfn, and I thought that was 14dpo so thought I was out. But now seen as AF hasn't shown maybe I wasnt 14dpo after all!! 
Also today my bladder seems to hate me!! I feel the need to pee constantly and yet very little comes out when I go! Other than that and feeling tired I have no symptoms though so I have no idea what's going on but I am going to use one of my digis tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hugs and dust to everyone! x x x


----------



## too_scared

same to you wiggler!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/d0cc0c28.jpg
> 
> Todays opks
> 
> I had similar last week though

Which is the test line? The one in the square or circle?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Baily, i hope you get an answer sooner or later whether it be with a BFP or AF xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw baily I hate when our body's play tricks on us :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I hope you are about to update us with your BFP! :) Sounds to me like you O'd later than you thought. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

The circle is the test line so I know not pos, but I had ewcm and O pains and today EWCM and cramps in my tum and back, I am so confused!

My temp shot up today so I assume no AF today although I feel like she is coming. Grrrr


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds to me, like its O! Sometimes OPK's never go positive. I hope you grabbed your hubby for BD! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

We BD'd last night about 11, O pains were from 4pm onwards... hope it was enough time but we didn't BD before :( I tried the night before not knowing but he pied me, Grrrr


----------



## Leinzlove

Still sounds good. The egg will stay around long enough, and some spermies are super fast swimmers, getting there in 2hrs. :) You may end up with a lil boy or two! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't mind the sex at all, so I'd be happy with that. I like diff things about both my kids so would be equally pleased with either, deep down I'd like pink so I can go back to being all girly and on the other hand I know how much my DS was a baby longer and is still so cuddly so they have their pros and cons LOL


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies got my 2nd pos OPK today so il be bd again.. How many days is ur OPKs pos for?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well yet another bfn with the digi.....fed up!!! If it weren't for the fact I need to pee ALL THE TIME I would just think AF is coming any day now, maybe I really do have a uti!! I thought I had O'd at least 19 days ago but clearly not as AF or BFP would have been showing by now!!

And it's my birthday next week, I dont even know if I'm ok to have a drink or not!! In my next life I'm coming back as a boy!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani, your EWCM and pains sound promising! Keeping my FX that you caught the eggie this month! 

AFM I got a second positive OPK today, which is darker then yesterday's positive so I think I must be at the peak of the surge right now. I'll attempt to attack OH at some point tonight, hopefully I'll have no problem getting him in the mood! I'm glad it wasn't negative as I was worried I might have caught the tail end of the surge and not BD'd with enough time for the sperm to get settled in and do whatever it is they do in the uterus to prep for the eggy's arrival! I had been so upset over this cycle with a whole month with confusion. Now after the proposal it looks like O is here for REAL this time this cycle, I've been ecstatically happy, I don't wanna be disappointed with a BFN in two weeks time :( But again, like I said before, I'm going to *ATTEMPT *not to focus all my energy on TTC now since I need to figure out how the heck to plan a wedding with like no money lol :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and FX'd dani, and yay for Oing Cheryl!!!

Hope everyone is ok today and not feeling as angry as me lol, think that being surrounded by mums and mums to be at work is dragging me down :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Baileybubs, why dont you buy some OPKS and just have a test to see if you OV or will be OV hun? I was like you before AF come and i was having every single symptom and negative tests, its horrible being stuck in limbo land! how long has it been since MC now hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It's been almost 8 weeks since I mc cath, but i was bleeding for 5 weeks, I had my last scan 3 weeks ago and showed my ovary was preparing to release an egg and the bleeding stopped the day after. So I thought I would have ovulated just after that, but that was 19 days ago so either AF or BFP should have shown by now if I did O then. I used some opk's about 17 days ago for a week but every one was negative so I thought I must have already O'd just after I stopped bleeding. 

I just want to know either way now really. I've also had a major spot outbreak on my face which is hopefully a sign of iminant AF or I am indeed pg. I'm getting worried though that if I am pg my hcg levels are really low or something and thats why I keep getting BFN's. And that's not good.


----------



## Poppy84

Sometimes ur body prepares to ovulate and then changes its mind. So maybe u havnt ovulated at all yet.


----------



## Wiggler

Got my finger crossed for everyone.

I'm not doing OPKs this cycle, I normally know when I ov so will just jump OH then. x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was thinking that poppy. Its just been such a long wait :-( I lost my baby 2 months ago now and I feel like I can't move forward *sigh* 
And I had a job interview yesterday and I didn't get it. And my oh has been stupid with money. I just feel a bit crap at the mo.

But in the bright side I'm off work for two weeks now so I can relax and enjoy myself xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun sounds like you've had a shitty time lately :-( why don't you book an apt with your gp if you still don't get a bfp or a ad by Monday xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I will do. But I'm away from Monday til Thursday so if I don't get either AF or BFP by the time I get back I will go. Meanwhile I am going to try and forget and just relax.

Hope all you ladies are well as FX'd for everyone's BFPs xxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey you sound like you are where I am now, I am CD30 I think and no idea when I O'd the only real O signs I had was the last couple days so I am going with that! But this will be one long cycle! I have been in the 2ww for 3 weeks already LOL


----------



## CherylC3

Aw shellie we're the same days in our cycle got my 2nd pos today too, hope we both get our BFPs. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O CHERYL! :happydance: This pleases me emensley.


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so excited about all the up and coming BFP's!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Poppy84 said:


> I'm so excited about all the up and coming BFP's!

Just a quick note ladies I am super excited bc I'm cd 12 and got a pos opk today.. wasn't boons test till cd 14 but I actually have ewcm and that never happens so I said wth and tested and its a pos woohoo hope all u ladies are having a great day ill read back latter :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Wow ur all going to get BFPs at the same time. I'm so excited for everybody


----------



## cathgibbs

Gl to everyone is ov! Grab your oh to the bedroom and catch that bloody egg!! X


----------



## CherylC3

We're all at it like rabbits :bunny: lol hers some BABYDUST ladies :dust:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

No BDing tonight for me :( OH is soo tired from work today that he fell asleep on the couch just after dinner. I had to wake him to get into bed otherwise he'll be sore in the morning if he stayed there all night. That's ok, we BD'd yesterday, and I have a feeling I O'd at sometime this afternoon so any spermies from BDing tonight probably wouldn't have had a chance to prepare for the egg anyway. Here's to hoping that at some point today a strong swimmer got to the eggy! (assuming I O'd and something didn't go wrong and body decided not to again!) 


:dust: for all those Oing with me this week!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O! Yeah, I'm sure there was lots of troops up there waiting for the eggy! I hope this 2ww is good to you! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm pretty sure I O'd weds so dtd that night. None before or after so just got to hope it was O and one got in! Grrrr

Next month dh is getting a timetable ;) lol


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun he wont be needing a timetable for next month!!

Really hope you got it and you'll be seeing :bfp: soon! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thank you hun means a lot. X


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, hope you dont mind me joining.

i had MMC at 17 weeks in Jan (13-14 weeks gestation, LO born sleeping 12.1.12)

I think i OV`d yesterday and positive OPK on tues and rise in temp this morning.

DH and I have done BD every night for last 8 nights so we`re not taking any chances!!!

Lots of baby dust to everyone who is now in TWW club.


----------



## fletch_W

I'm cd32 and still waiting for a Bfp or af. I'm usually 30 days bang on but keep getting bfn :-( I'm not stressing but I'm not having af cramps either I'm usually getting hot flushes on a night by now but nothing. Think mc messed up my cycle :-( anyone else waiting for Bfp? Think I ovulate cd20/21 so 11/12 doo. Too early? :-(


----------



## baileybubs

I'm right there with you fletch and dani......waiting on one or the other AF or BFP but keep getting BFN's. I've had my little stress over it but I've calmed down now, I'm just going to get on with life and try and stop thinking about it constantly!! If AF doesn't show I will keep taking hpt's until I feel it's taking too long and will go to doctors. One of them is bound to show up soon coz my face looks like a scene from outbreak, I haven't had spots this bad since I was a teenager lol!!

An welcome dancaroi!! So sorry for your loss hun, and glad you are feeling positive about ttc again! 

Hope all you ladies are doing ok today. Gl to all you ladies in 2ww, I wanna see those BFPs!!! Xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome dancaroi, this is a great thread I'm going to this my 3rd day of positive OPKs so going to be again tonight and count tomoro as 1dpo... Hopefully 3 days of positive OPKs and 3 nights of bedding and sleeping with a pillow under my bum will hav got me a BFP in jun... Fingers crossed we all get our rainbows xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Iv resorted to testing with FMU and around 4-5pm ish as I got my Bfp around 4pm in march. But at cd34 so will keep testing and fingers crossed


----------



## maryanne67

Welcome to the thread dancaroi sorry for your loss hope you catch the eggy this cycle , 8 days off the trot won`t be for lack of trying lol,,good luck every1 waiting for bfp lets spread some babydust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Had the worst O pains today! Haven't had O pain that bad since before I ever was on birth control. Must be the vitex working its magic and fixing up my hormones!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh just thought back to that psychic reading I did and she said I'd have a May/June conception......so maybe AF is on its way in the next week as that would make my next ovulation at the end if May/beginning if June! (can anyone say clutching at straws hahahaha!!!)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Anyone know if 3 days of positive Opks is normal??? I'm surprised its still pos. I figured it would be negative by now..... maybe I tested and got the beginning middle and end?? :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Not sure Shellie, I've never got a positive opk!!! But I should think its possible hun if the opk's are good xx


----------



## Poppy84

Welcome to the thread danCaroi! Good luck for you TWW!

Shellie I had 2 days of posive opk's so I'm sure 3 days is fine


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you? I know a few of you from other threads and I'm hoping for a bit of luck this month.

My cycles are still all over the place after my mmc in feb and I O'd for the first time last month but didn't catch the eggy I'm now getting what I hope are O pains on my left side but neg opks I'm cd9 I hope O is soon, been bd'ing each night to get the spermies in place ready.

Roll on the bfp's


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi MrsDuck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hi mrs duck!


----------



## CherylC3

ShellieLabTek said:


> Anyone know if 3 days of positive Opks is normal??? I'm surprised its still pos. I figured it would be negative by now..... maybe I tested and got the beginning middle and end?? :wacko:

Hey I've had 3 days of positives too, but I got tht when b4 I got my BFP so I'm not complaining. Xx

Hey mrs duck good to see you on this thread... This is a great one. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh I'm so jealous of everyone with their pos opks! I want a positive one now! Even banned the oh from drinking this weekend and next weekend...he's a bit Ummmm relaxed after a drink and certain things don't work! xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Oh I'm so jealous of everyone with their pos opks! I want a positive one now! Even banned the oh from drinking this weekend and next weekend...he's a bit Ummmm relaxed after a drink and certain things don't work! xxx

Totaly understandable! I heard alcohol can slow down swimmers as well. Don't know if that's true


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv heard that too,he didn't drink last weekend only the odd couple of pints and he won't be drinking much this weekend either lol 1 or 2 only lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I tried to ban my hubby from alcohol but he wouldn't listen. Although he only had a couple the weekend we concieved. I think it's unfair we all have to give up alcohol whilst conceiving and through pregbancy and they can do what they want


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly! Give and take a little init hun! When I were pregnant we had a bank holiday and oh went out Fri sat and Sunday and the following week went out Fri and sat and when I mc on the Fri he went out on the sat,we nearly split up as he couldn't see why I was so angry,safe to say he realised how selfish and inconsiderate he was! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a shame cathgibbs, u need to put ur foot down lol... Hopefully you'll ov soon missy, I'm off alcohol now till af comes or hopefully till 2013 :)


----------



## Wiggler

Shellie, I have heard of it happening before, you could just have a long surge? They do vary hugely from woman to woman, my last surge lasted only a few hours :hugs:

Hi MrsDuck :hi: Sorry for your loss hun, I hope you catch the eggy soon :hugs:

I'm not sure when to expect O. Obviously its not been long since my MC at all, but I am getting so impatient, but at the same time I am terrified, What if I catch the eggy and have a third MC in a row. 2 in less than 2 months has killed me :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler- I think the odds r in ur favour. I think a 3rd mc in a row would be so unlikely. U have nothing to fear


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, I know the odds are 1/100 for 3 ina row, bu the odds for 2 in a row are also low and I'm not sure I can go through more heartbreak. 

Everyone keeps saying how lucky I am to already have 2 kids, and I know that, but we all know what the urge for a child is like and its no different, children or not. If I could switch it off I would, but there is a very large hole in my life where my third and final baby should be :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair

It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts a shame cathgibbs, u need to put ur foot down lol... Hopefully you'll ov soon missy, I'm off alcohol now till af comes or hopefully till 2013 :)

Oh the foot is well and truly down hun,I'm just on a bit of a downer,fridays are the day I hate the most since I mc on a Friday hmph! Don't blame you hun,get used to not having alcohol now ready for 9 months cause I got a good feeling about you  xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy84 said:


> People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair
> 
> It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry

I know its as bad as "at least you know you can get pregnant" OMG how insensitive!!! x x x


----------



## CortneyMarie

Wiggler said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair
> 
> It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry
> 
> I know its as bad as "at least you know you can get pregnant" OMG how insensitive!!! x x xClick to expand...

I fucking hate hearing his one in particular grrrrrr!! Sorry girlies bad day I'm tired and its gorgeous out plus my opk is neg today and I'm wondering y I always have two days of positives!! I am totally sending tons and tons of :dust::dust::dust: to all of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wiggler said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair
> 
> It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry
> 
> I know its as bad as "at least you know you can get pregnant" OMG how insensitive!!! x x xClick to expand...

OMG! This is what someone said to me before. It's so painful. You don't care about knowing you can get pg! You want the baby you've lost, back!

I hate insensitivity! And I also hate, well you have one, be grateful for what you have. 

Sometimes comments are better left to oneself.

I'm sorry Wiggler for your losses. I pray and hope with all my heart, it never happens to you again. :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Sending tonnes of :dust: to everyone too :hugs: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Omg yeh I had at least u know u can get pregnant!

I also had ull get pregnant again and then u can replace it

Some people don't think


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats for sure, Poppy! And those stupid things ppl said, really bothered me.


----------



## MightyMom

Leinzlove said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair
> 
> It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry
> 
> I know its as bad as "at least you know you can get pregnant" OMG how insensitive!!! x x xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! This is what someone said to me before. It's so painful. You don't care about knowing you can get pg! You want the baby you've lost, back!
> 
> I hate insensitivity! And I also hate, well you have one, be grateful for what you have.
> 
> Sometimes comments are better left to oneself.
> 
> I'm sorry Wiggler for your losses. I pray and hope with all my heart, it never happens to you again. :hugs:Click to expand...

Cascading on all that, I AGREE I AGREE I AGREE!
In the M/c support someone actually posted that we shouldn't be sad about our m/c because it "is just a part of TTC." Then she said it isn't as bad as having a stillborn baby. I wanted (still do) to punch her in the face.

Why do people insist on mitigating and belittling our feelings of loss? Like it isn't profound because we have a child, or have gotten pregnant, or whatever? I didn't realize that after having one child I am no longer allowed to feel grief for the loss of subsequent children.
And comparing it? That's like telling someone "be grateful he was stillborn, it could have been SO MUCH WORSE if he died at five years old." WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Leinzlove

Agreed, Mighty Mom! I can't believe someone said such things in MC support. I want to punch her myself, and I'm not much of a violent person.


----------



## Poppy84

Omg that so shouldn't have been said in a mc support forum. Let's hunt her down!


----------



## maryanne67

hi Mrs ducky, sorry for your loss 
afm girls i never get a +opk they always faint lines i have tried diffrent times of day to poas but doesnt seem to make any diffrence the only time i got a nearly + was when i peed on it directly which it wasnt supposed to be was meant to be dipped in urine , i got that + the cycle i got pg, i have tried two diffrent colour dye opks and the pink 1s seem worse for lines than the blue 1s, i just got a clearblue fertility monitor for next cycle hoping that gonna give me a clearer idea of ov will be using the instead cups aswell and start temping next cycle ,,,


----------



## Wiggler

OMG thats awful which thread? x x x


----------



## maryanne67

omg shocking a loss is always a loss there is no consolation


----------



## Poppy84

Hunt hunt hunt


----------



## MightyMom

LOL, I already told her off and kicked her out of the thread. It was the day after I found out I was m/c-ing and I was so mad.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/995877-no-one-tells-you-miscarriage.html

No need to gather the pitchforks. She already tucked tail and bowed out.


----------



## baileybubs

Mightymom, I read that thread too, her name was "toomanyboys" which really upset me and I commented as I felt so hurt that someone who has miscarried could be so cavalier!! Why comment on a miscarriage support forum with stuff like that?! Think she said its just a normal part of pregnancy and you move on....that health professionals are right in how unsypathetic they are as it's not the same as having a baby being born with serious defects and we are lucky to have miscarried as early as we did!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I just read that thread. I can't believe she said those things. Mightymum u were brilliant in ur response to her. U go girl!


----------



## MightyMom

That was the part that pissed me off baileybubs. She doesn't have the right to mention having a baby with severe birth defects. She has never experienced it. 

So to tell a group of ladies that they are "lucky" to have m/c was ridiculous. And like you said, her username is obnoxious. I am still wondering what she was thinking. Did she think it would make us feel better??


----------



## Poppy84

I loved the post that said 'even her name is 'offensive'

Her name is rubbing it in everyone's faces


----------



## nesSAH

Sorry ladies, I've missed out on the convo in here....

So, who is testing when? been Bding like crazy. I had signs of O twice ( it seems CM got fertile, disappeared and then came back again fertiles-weird huh?) 

I am really scared but AF is due next weekend, so hoping to POAS May 31st.... anybody else testing end of May/early June?

I am so nervous and would be wrecked if :af: showed for 2nd cycle


----------



## nesSAH

*Poppy84; Leinzlove*
How are you ladies feeling? So excited for you two!!


----------



## nesSAH

MightyMom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> People shouldn't say that to u! That's not fair
> 
> It's like when people said well ur only young, u can try again. It used to really make me angry
> 
> I know its as bad as "at least you know you can get pregnant" OMG how insensitive!!! x x xClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! This is what someone said to me before. It's so painful. You don't care about knowing you can get pg! You want the baby you've lost, back!
> 
> I hate insensitivity! And I also hate, well you have one, be grateful for what you have.
> 
> Sometimes comments are better left to oneself.
> 
> I'm sorry Wiggler for your losses. I pray and hope with all my heart, it never happens to you again. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Cascading on all that, I AGREE I AGREE I AGREE!
> In the M/c support someone actually posted that we shouldn't be sad about our m/c because it "is just a part of TTC." Then she said it isn't as bad as having a stillborn baby. I wanted (still do) to punch her in the face.
> 
> Why do people insist on mitigating and belittling our feelings of loss? Like it isn't profound because we have a child, or have gotten pregnant, or whatever? I didn't realize that after having one child I am no longer allowed to feel grief for the loss of subsequent children.
> And comparing it? That's like telling someone "be grateful he was stillborn, it could have been SO MUCH WORSE if he died at five years old." WTF is wrong with people?Click to expand...

Urgh! I really hope no one dares to say these things to my face, 'cos I've known ppl with losses, even before mine and words are utterly insensitive!!

I agree with you ladies totally. Insensitivity irritates me....so mean and hurtful.

Some folks are just plain immature sometimes too


----------



## Leinzlove

That is awful. I read the post, and even posted on it. 

Neesah: Feeling ok, thanks! Very emotional! And I can't wait for you to test... already! I hope the :witch: stays gone also. This is your month! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Wiggler I know that p*sses me off too. I wasn't allowed to be sad about my loss and should be happy with what I have. What?! Who said I'm not happy?! A loss is a loss no matter how many kids you have! We tried to have that baby.

Last year I got " oh well it wasn't planned anyway" and?! That means I can't be hurt by it?! 

Effing idiots!

So temps up I reckon I was right about O.

Welcome mrs Duck!


----------



## CherylC3

Some people are so disrespectful, I hate when people say at least u can Fall pg too...no one as a clue how u feel until its happened to them. Xx

Ladies I'm now in the 2ww :) exciting... Yeh for everyone else who has there +OPK and hope the rest of you lovely ladies get urs soon..xxx

BABYDUST girlies :dust:


----------



## Wiggler

How is everyone today? :hugs: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

Someone said to me, god was giving you a taster, you're obvs not ready get done with tout crying a.d bleeding and get back on with trying again. Yeah cos its that easy you great twit. I didn't leave my house for two weeks after this as I didn't want anyone else to know or talk to me :-(


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so excited for those entering the TWW! I know ur all going to be lucky. I can feel it.

I'm ok thanks. Incredibly nervous and want to get past 10 weeks without any problems as that's when I lost the last one. Feeling a bit sick now and again. I didn't get sick last time do hope it's a good thing


----------



## fletch_W

So what's everyone got planned this weekend, testing and bding aside ;-)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I think I'm in the 2WW for real this time!! FF says temp wise it'll be CD37 as O day if my temps stay up, but using Opks and cervical fluid it says yesterday CD38. With the pain I had I'm positive it happened yesterday morning. I also hadn't slept well so yesterdays temp is likely higher then it actually should be. We didn't BD yesterday either, OH again was exhausted from work and fell asleep. But from what I've read BDing 2 days before O is more likely to conceive then the day before O, and once O happens. I'm also trying to convince myself by saying this that I still have a chance, I don't wanna be out already! I just have to remember when we concieved in January it was from BDing 2 days before. I hope my temps stay up! It better, I'd hate to have had all that pain and the eggie didn't go anywhere:growlmad:! Also don't want to see another positive Opk today I'll start to worry...maybe I just shouldn't do another one. I say I won't now but give me a few hours and I'll probably do it anyway lol


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> So what's everyone got planned this weekend, testing and bding aside ;-)

It's Victoria Day in Canada so it's a long weekend and I don't have to work yay! Tonight, after OH comes home from work he is going to a bachelor party, and he is the groom's best man so he has to go. That's ok I'm going to be hanging out with my best friend this afternoon! Tomorrow we are going to my parents house for some BBQ :). Monday who knows, lots of places will be closed. I'll probably be at home all day online searching places we might want to get married at, as I have to decide when to do it, OH doesn't care about the when/where, and everyone keeps asking us even though we JUST got engaged. Shesh! Give us time to enjoy it ppl! lol


----------



## Wiggler

Today I am doing lots of housework and cooking, I love cooking! Tomorrow we are visiting friends, they are expecting a baby a few days after when my first angel was due, which is hard for me, but I am so so happy for them. x x x


----------



## baileybubs

I am doing nothing all weekend and I'm am off on holiday for 2 weeks so I decided to start it with a weekend of relaxing!! 

But on Monday I am going down to Portsmouth to visit family, it's the first time my oh had met them so I'm quite excited! And I'm sure the witch will show up on Monday morning hut before we set off for a 6 hour drive lol, but at least I will know what's going on with my body haha!

Shellie - it's so hard planning a wedding! My oh is a chef and all he is interested in is the food, so everything else is up to me! It's very fun in a stressful way lol x


----------



## fletch_W

Sounds like you all have busy weekends. I'm sat watching maternity ward and waiting for sky tv man to comr. We have friends over tonight they have two kids so a brood filled day for me Haha. I feel af coming got my first cramps just now but we will see tomorrow. 

Shellie how soon do u want to get married? Aw I'm so excited for you:))


----------



## CortneyMarie

Congrats shellie!! Wedding planning scares me..well everything about a wedding scares me sometimes I think it would be nice if we got marries but honestly most times the idea just freaks me out...that's what ya get when ya see crappy relationships all your life I guess :dohh:
I'm saying I'm 2 dpo today since the day I got my pos opk I was in intense o pain we only dtd that night which was cd 12 and cd10 so lets hope it worked :shrug: I feel better this cycle more calm cool and collected...lets see if it stays that way.
today is supposed to be hot so we are going to sit in the river for a bit before my bffs bday bbq and fire..she is 3 wks ahead of what I woulda been and its hard but I love her dearly so I trudge on and it has gotten so much easier. Well I still have my moments like I just brought one on my talking about it :(..
oh well ladies I hope u all have a wonderful weekend and I'm spreading some babydust to all and glue to the rest.


----------



## Poppy84

Iv just been to the London dungeons with some friends from work. I think they have all figured it out as I didn't have an alcoholic drink with the rest of them at the pub before. I also wouldn't go on any of the rides. They kept questioning me. It was really difficult.
Having a lazy day tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't visited the London dungeons since I was little and it frightened the life out of me then.

I have just had a nice early meal out with my hubby and I'm now stuffed but at least there isn't any washing up to do. Now got a couple of hours to let dinner go down before topping up the spermies.

Shellie I loved the wedding planning, we got married just over a year after we got engaged so it wasn't stressful getting everyone/thing organised. Are you having a long engagement or are you planning on getting married soon?


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie, I'm also curious about when the Wedding is being planned for. :)

Ladies: Sounds like everyone is having a fun weekend.

AFM: Lazy day today. Then going to watch my hubby run in a 26 mile marathon. I'll be at the finish line block party for about 6 hours. Gives for getting up very early in the morning. As he has to be there at 6am, and we live about an hour away. But, I'm proud of him achieving his fitness goals.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow that's commitment gl to him, I don't think I could run 1 mile certainly not 26!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, he's a fitness guru at the moment. He gets mad at me if I suggest he do some of it walking. The most he's ran at a time before is 14 miles. But, he says the course is all flat... etc. 

I couldn't run a 1/2 mile.


----------



## baileybubs

Wow gl to your hubby leinzlove!! Wish I could get my oh motivated, he does not exercise and eats crap coz apparently chefs cook good food but don't eat it lol!

I have literally done nothing today and I have loved it!!! And I don't feel guilty either ha!!
I seem to be getting O pains again today.....no idea what going on but hey ho what will be will be lol! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

As a chef he must be tasting all that lovely food all day long, I'd be the size of a small country if I worked in a kitchen especially around deserts, I have a sweet tooth. Mmmm I fancy some chocolate now.

Do you normally get O pains baileybubs? How long after do you normally get your positive opk?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, Bailey, does this mean you are Oing? :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not even sure, I had O pains three weeks ago and I had a scan showing that my right ovary was ready to release an egg but I was still bleeding at that time. Then I got O pains again 2 weeks ago, and now again today! I was on the pill for ten years and got pg the month after I came off it so I have never felt O pains before. I'm not really sure what it all means! I will do an opk but it's a bit late so will probably be negative. I have been having early pg symptoms so I hadn't been doing them.


----------



## MrsDuck

This ttc business is just so confusing :wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is. I'd definitley do the OPK. I know they say the best time is afternoon. But, I've never got a wrong result in the morning or whenever I've taken them.

I hope this cycle is the one for all! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

All you girls sound like ur having busy weekends.. Wow Leinzlove thts great about ur oh... Must be fit.... Afm 1dpo worked all day then went to a BBQ... Ive been getting cramps but don't kno if there o pains or nt how do u girls tell the difference??xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I have no idea if it was O pains. It was cd8 & 9, af finished cd4 so it wasn't af pains and as it was low down and only on left side I assumed it was O pains, I ov'ed cd10 last month but cd10 today and neg opk :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - I am only guessing it was O pains as I have never felt this before and was on bc pill until 1 month before getting pg. Plus they feel a bit like a stitch rather than like a cramp and are localised to my right side just above my pelvic bone x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi Ladies! OH is off performing his Best Man duties and is out at his friend's bachelor party at a strip club (I know he'll be a good boy! lol). My bff came by this afternoon but she had to go to her DB's family dinner party so I'm all alone now. I would looooveee to get married next summer, but who knows if we can. I may go with my next thought on perhaps a New Year's Eve wedding. Our anniversary is January 2nd, so I think it might be a nice idea. We don't have a lot of money to spend, and I'm sure we'll have even less to spend on a wedding if we succeed in TTC! OH is convinced his mom will help us out a lot with the wedding, I'm not going to bank on that though as I'm sure she'll help but not as much as he thinks! My parents are willing to shell out 3 grand for a wedding dress and that's about it. I'll probably choose a cheaper dress and hope they'll give the rest they were willing to spend so I can use it for the wedding! So far I have spend $45.14 on the wedding, and that's just the planning kit I bought at the bookstore lol lol.

Now like I said before, I probably would do another OPK even though I probably shouldnt. Of course I did. The one this morning was still crazy positive. I just did another one, and it's still positive, but now it's just the same darkness as the control line instead of much darker, so I think it's finally coming back down. I must have had the mother-of-all LH surges or something :wacko: That or these OPKs are insanely sensitive. I used the same pack of OPKs the whole time. Only once I used a dollarstore brand, but it was at the same time as the more expensive pharmacy brand OPK. I remember it was the same as the control line where the one from the pharmacy was much darker. I think next month if I dont catch the eggy this month I'll stick with dollar store brand!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for the 2ww Cheryl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CRAMPS ARE AN EXCELLENT SIGN FOR 1dpo... They are one of the only signs of conception. As it would be to early for implantation! :) Sounds so good! :)

O cramps are mainly on one side of tummy or both, and cramps are more of everywhere in lower belly.

Shelly: If I didn't already get married, I would've chose NYE! It's awesome, the whole world gets to celebrate with you! :) Sounds so exciting, planning a wedding and getting pregnant! I'm still thinking engagement BD worked! :)

How long has the OPK been positive, hun? Mine were sensitive and positive for 3 days usually. But on thier instructions they said O would occur 24-48 after first positive, not the usual 12-36.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Leinzlove said:


> Yay for the 2ww Cheryl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CRAMPS ARE AN EXCELLENT SIGN FOR 1dpo... They are one of the only signs of conception. As it would be to early for implantation! :) Sounds so good! :)
> 
> O cramps are mainly on one side of tummy or both, and cramps are more of everywhere in lower belly.
> 
> Shelly: If I didn't already get married, I would've chose NYE! It's awesome, the whole world gets to celebrate with you! :) Sounds so exciting, planning a wedding and getting pregnant! I'm still thinking engagement BD worked! :)
> 
> How long has the OPK been positive, hun? Mine were sensitive and positive for 3 days usually. But on thier instructions they said O would occur 24-48 after first positive, not the usual 12-36.

I hope engagement BD worked! it's been positive for 4 days! And yes, I just looked over the instructions and it says after you notice the LH surge in your urine you are likely to ovulate in the next 1-2 days. And it goes on to say a male sperm can usually stay active to fertilize an egg for a maximum of 72 hours....good because I think we BD'd about 36-40 hours before O (assuming it happened at some point when I was in O pain agony!) I guess if the kit says 24-48 hours we can assume it detects a lower level of LH then the ones which say 12-36 hours. It also says there's no need to keep testing once you detect a surge,but I'm sure most ppl (like me) don't follow that rule! lol

My 1DPO symptom - sensitive nipples. I noticed looking back in my symptoms from when I got pregnant I had that for two days after O, then it started again a week later. I didn't really keep records of symptoms before that cycle so I don't know if I always have it or not, although last cycle I did not. But I'm sure it doesn't mean anything as far as conception goes, as I can't imagine even if I am pregnant that it can do anything to my nipples yet!


----------



## CherylC3

CherylC3 said:


> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know if 3 days of positive Opks is normal??? I'm surprised its still pos. I figured it would be negative by now..... maybe I tested and got the beginning middle and end?? :wacko:
> 
> Hey I've had 3 days of positives too, but I got tht when b4 I got my BFP so I'm not complaining. Xx
> 
> Hey mrs duck good to see you on this thread... This is a great one. XxClick to expand...




Leinzlove said:


> Yay for the 2ww Cheryl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CRAMPS ARE AN EXCELLENT SIGN FOR 1dpo... They are one of the only signs of conception. As it would be to early for implantation! :) Sounds so good! :)
> 
> O cramps are mainly on one side of tummy or both, and cramps are more of everywhere in lower belly.
> 
> Shelly: If I didn't already get married, I would've chose NYE! It's awesome, the whole world gets to celebrate with you! :) Sounds so exciting, planning a wedding and getting pregnant! I'm still thinking engagement BD worked! :)
> 
> How long has the OPK been positive, hun? Mine were sensitive and positive for 3 days usually. But on thier instructions they said O would occur 24-48 after first positive, not the usual 12-36.

Thanks missy.. So glad to be in the 2ww at last :happydance: I'm not testing till the 3rd jun... Don't want to see a neg so hoping it will be positive...:kiss:

I got my pos OPKs cd13 for 3 days and bd cd10, 11,13,14 and 15 so hoping we hav got it covered...
Shellie we're in the 2ww together :hugs: let's hope we get our BFPs 

Here's lots of dust ladies. :dust:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi girls hope u are all ok x sorry it's been a while busy sitting exams at uni so been super busy!! I'm just waiting for af to pack her bags then it's back to trying... Ever since I seen the doctor for my biopsy and finally got some answers I've been brave and decorated the swore room into a nursery!! Started being able to look at baby clothes and babies and not feel life wasn't fair so as soon as af goes it's back to trying and I'll be back for the tww xx oh and on my way home from docs I was on the train and saw the most amazing rainbow was inverted and so bright!! I thought that it was maybe a sign and that my rainbow was on it's was x


----------



## CherylC3

Fingers crossed its a sign. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump blues that rainbow had to be a sign!! FX'd for us all!

I was really good this morning and I refrained from using my last digi! I'm going away for 4 days tomorrow so I wanted to leave it as long as possible before I go away. If its bfn again I'm just going to forget for a week or two and wait for AF. I'm driving myself nuts with the symptom spotting!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie a NYE wedding sounds really romantic starting the new year off as husband and wife.

I can't wait to join you ladies in the tww (we're always waiting for something) 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## fletch_W

Okay so I'm seriously going insane. I'm cd34 and nothing. My sore tips have gone I've been testing neg for a week and no af symptoms just severe back ache :-( how long should I wait before seeing my gp?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey fletch, it's a horrible limbo hun! How many day has it been since you stopped bleeding from the mc (or from your last AF if you've had one since mc)? I was told that it can be 4 to 6 weeks after mc but I don't know if that means 4 to 6 weeks from the start of mc or from the last day of bleeding from mc. I'm in the same position, it's been 21 days since I stopped bleeding and 2 months since I miscarried and still no AF and testing BFN's. 

I have said if I don't get a BFP or AF in the next 2 weeks I will go to the doctor. If I go any sooner I know that I will just get told to wait a bit longer, my doctor is useless like that!!!


----------



## fletch_W

I had my mc on march 15th had my first af on April 17th and now waiting for my second af or a Bfp but before mc I was 30 days bang on every month. I'm so confused. :-(

I might hijack hubby appt tomorrow


----------



## baileybubs

My friend said that I could be delaying my AF by stressing so much. It is true that this is such a stressful time for us. So I have promised myself I will take one more test tomorrow morning and then just relax and forget about it. And enjoy having sex without the added pressure! It's all easier said than done though isn't it?! 

How good is your doctor? If they are good and willing to help then I'd make an appointment by the end of the week but I just know what my doctor will say xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Yea my doc is really understanding and helpful so I think ill call in the morning. I wouldn't say I was stressing but more starting to worry. Hopefully if I tell him iv done a hpt test every day this week all bfps he might send me for blood work. 

Yeah I think ill do the same, take one more tomorrow and try relax. We have a lot on these next few weeks so hope it helps take my mind off things. 

Fingers crossed for us both though.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh well I would see your doctor then Hun. And I keep thinking that it may be tough and confusing and just infuriating right now, but one day not too far away we will all be holding our beautiful rainbow babies in our arms and this will just be a part of the journey to get there xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

I just teared up reading that ;) thanks for your advice. I'll let you know how I get on  xx


----------



## Wiggler

Need hugs tonight girls. Saw my friends earlier and she is now 15 weeks along, I was due before her and its really hurting me, I am so happy for tham and I feel horrible because their baby is making me upset :(


----------



## baileybubs

No worries hun, I often have to keep reminding myself to stay positive but I always find that having someone else saying it then I feel much better.

Keep us all posted, I am sure I will be updating tomorrow with another bfn!


----------



## fletch_W

Wiggler said:


> Need hugs tonight girls. Saw my friends earlier and she is now 15 weeks along, I was due before her and its really hurting me, I am so happy for tham and I feel horrible because their baby is making me upset :(

Aw sweetie. Big hug. :-( xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> No worries hun, I often have to keep reminding myself to stay positive but I always find that having someone else saying it then I feel much better.
> 
> Keep us all posted, I am sure I will be updating tomorrow with another bfn!

Yeah me too. Either that or af. :-( ugh being a woman is tough :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww Wiggler I am so sorry you are feeling so blue. It's really hard seeing other people who are pg. My SIL is about 12 weeks now and soon she will be coming round with the scan photo and I know all I will be able to think is that why couldn't that be me? Why did it all go wrong for me? But I know that I am strong enough to deal with this and that my SIL's little bundle of joy will soon be an older cousin to mh little rainbow. And I imagine them being best friends as they grow up just like I was with my cousins, and that thought keeps me going xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And yeah being a woman is really tough fletch, but I do have to say that I'd rather be a woman than a man, women are the more attractive gender, and we can multitask lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha very good point!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wiggler said:


> Need hugs tonight girls. Saw my friends earlier and she is now 15 weeks along, I was due before her and its really hurting me, I am so happy for tham and I feel horrible because their baby is making me upset :(

 I feel your pain... today my mom told me my 20 year old cousin is pregnant. I was shocked but it wasn't until she said had I not lost the baby they would have been due around the same time that I lost it and started crying. I told my mom I did not need to hear that. She felt reaaalllllyyyy bad afterwards for saying it.


----------



## CherylC3

Big hugs for everyone, I think we all hav a friendor someone close to us thts pg the now, every time I see my friend who wud hav been 3 wks ahead of me I just want to cry all night :( hope everyone's ok...xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit better this morning.

No signs of O, no idea when to expect it, I hope it isn't long, I hate all this waiting :( x x x


----------



## baileybubs

I think the waiting is torture Wiggler!! First it was waiting to mc, then waiting for the bleeding to stop, now waiting to start my cycle again! It will all be worth it one day though.

I just did my last digi test and not surprisingly bfn again. I knew it would be, I just wish AF would show up now so I can try again. I don't even know if I have ovulated at all since mc now. I am feeling slightly crampy and with my bad skin it could mean she is on her way, I hope so!! 

Hugs to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

fletch_W said:


> I had my mc on march 15th had my first af on April 17th and now waiting for my second af or a Bfp but before mc I was 30 days bang on every month. I'm so confused. :-(
> 
> I might hijack hubby appt tomorrow

This is where I am too. Dr today at 3.30. Big temp drop today but I thought O was last wk so god knows... Grrrr

Everyday I swear AF is coming by tummy pains etc


----------



## Dani Rose

Hugs to you all upset over bumps. My friend gave birth yday. I feel sad I wOnt get to do that :(

Thats my last pg friend gave birth now though. Watch the next batch of preggos pop up now though. Urgh!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya ladies,

iv had a nightmare of a weekend :-( me and OH argued on Saturday then made up then went up the pub for a few drinks and my pregnant friend came up, shes about 8 weeks and im finding it hard, im soooo happy for them both but finding it hard to talk about baby stuff with her. OHs mothers friend came up to me so happy saying ohhhhh i hear congrats are in order so understandably i was upset as i had to tell her and because i was feeling a bit down we left. i txt pg friend yest morning at 9am to say sorry if i was a bit off xxx and she replied 12 hours later saying 'no probs' so i told her exactly how i feel and then she txt back saying 'why cant you just be happy for me!!' i just let rip on her then telling her how hard im finding it etc so its safe to say we are no longer friends but im not too concerned as shes not my friend really shes ohs friends gf. just feel real shitty today xxx oh and i fell down the stairs :-( not good lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

OMG how rude of your friend! I honestly think people who haven't been through a MC don't understand how truly devestating it is, I know I didn't understand at all before I had one. Huge hugs hun :hugs:

Whats everyone got planned for today? I was meant to be taking my son to nursery but can't as I don't drive and my stupid pelvis is agony again. Housework day I think, and might make some homemade chicken stock. x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

she us very incensitive! they were trying for a year to get pregnant but shes only 21! when we told her i were pregnant she just carried on washing the dishes and mumbled congrats! she even had the cheek to txt me to ask if my boobs hurt when i were pregnant, if i was tired alot and when my DD was as hers is Boxing Day!!!!! Arghhhhh!!!! Excuse my french but shes an absolute bitch and im not going to lose any sleep by not being friends with her.

Rant OVER!! haha

Im stuck in work and the weather is going to be really nice today :-( HMPH!!

o0hhhh rest up and take it easy hun! have a chill out day in the garden or something  xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I hate people like that, all "me, me, me!" :hugs: x x x


----------



## dancareoi

cathgibbs said:


> she us very incensitive! they were trying for a year to get pregnant but shes only 21! when we told her i were pregnant she just carried on washing the dishes and mumbled congrats! she even had the cheek to txt me to ask if my boobs hurt when i were pregnant, if i was tired alot and when my DD was as hers is Boxing Day!!!!! Arghhhhh!!!! Excuse my french but shes an absolute bitch and im not going to lose any sleep by not being friends with her.
> 
> Rant OVER!! haha
> 
> Im stuck in work and the weather is going to be really nice today :-( HMPH!!
> 
> o0hhhh rest up and take it easy hun! have a chill out day in the garden or something  xxx

People who have not had a MC have no idea what it feels like.

My first MMC in july 09 was at 8 weeks and no-one knew i was PG, apart from close family.

However when I lost my LO in jan i thought i was 17 weeks PG (baby died at 13-14weeks) so everyone knew. Most people were fine and just said how sorry they were.

I am very lucky to already have 3 beautiful children and the comment i received off a couple of people was, " well at least you have your other 3"

i think they are trying to be helpful, but whether you have 0 children or 100 children, the loss you experience is still the same.:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly, the way i look at it aswell is i was sooo happy and to go from planning your life around a baby to having it snatched away within 24 hours is the most painful thing to ever go through. 

Dancereoi - that must have been awul to miscarry at that stage, i think the thing i am grateful is that i miscarried at only 6 weeks so it wasnt too traumatic on myself or my body, still hurt but if i was futher gone i think it would be even more horrible.

oh and one more thing she said 'at least you got pregnant, i didnt know if i could ever get pregnant' thanks!


----------



## dancareoi

cathgibbs said:


> Exactly, the way i look at it aswell is i was sooo happy and to go from planning your life around a baby to having it snatched away within 24 hours is the most painful thing to ever go through.
> 
> Dancereoi - that must have been awul to miscarry at that stage, i think the thing i am grateful is that i miscarried at only 6 weeks so it wasnt too traumatic on myself or my body, still hurt but if i was futher gone i think it would be even more horrible.
> 
> oh and one more thing she said 'at least you got pregnant, i didnt know if i could ever get pregnant' thanks!

My sister was very helpful to me during my losses, she had experienced two herself the first twice she was pregnant, losing both early on.

From my point of view, the second loss was so much worse, i was still extremely upset at the first, but the second was worse in the fact that I had to give birth to this LO and baby was born sleeping 12.1.12. It is the worst thing we have ever been through, especially as we then had to have a funeral service, to which only myself and DH attended as we thought it was too upsetting for anyone else.

however, my sister made a very good point, she said it doesn`t matter how far on your were, whether it was 6 weeks or 16 weeks, to you it is the worst thing you will ever experience and can not be compared to anyone elses loss because it is your loss and your upset.

She was so right. Luckily after her first two losses, she went on to have 2 healthy girls who are now 9 and 4.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun, thats terrible, i really feel for you i really do, worst thing a parent can do is bury their child. I hope you and your husband are getting a bit better  xxxx

shes right, everyone handles grief differently aswell, OH wanted me to go to the Drs last week as he thinks im starting to suffer from depression again, i have mild bi-polar but i think the only thing that will truly make me happy is to be pregnant again so its just a waiting game! the only good thing is though you get to have fun will trying ;-) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww ladies I am so sorry you are having to deal with such insensitive people, I guess I'm just lucky that all my family and friends have been amazing, with the exception of a few minor misgivings that I think were well intentioned. I think people just can't comprehend what it feels like, and I don't understand why people have the notion that a first trimester loss is not worth grieving over.....the nurses at EPAU were pretty much telling me that i was lucky it was first trimester, which I get in a sense as I cannot imagine how hard it was for you to lose your LO at 17 weeks dancaroi, but I don't think anyone should use the word lucky when talking to someone who has just had a miscarriage.

Loads of hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

cathgibbs said:


> Oh hun, thats terrible, i really feel for you i really do, worst thing a parent can do is bury their child. I hope you and your husband are getting a bit better  xxxx
> 
> shes right, everyone handles grief differently aswell, OH wanted me to go to the Drs last week as he thinks im starting to suffer from depression again, i have mild bi-polar but i think the only thing that will truly make me happy is to be pregnant again so its just a waiting game! the only good thing is though you get to have fun will trying ;-) xxx

After losing my first in 2009, we waited for 1 AF then started trying again, i became PG Straight away and my little boy was born in May 2010, he will be 2 on Friday (he has a brother 10 and a sister 7)

Being PG again so soon, really helped me get over the MC, i still got upset, but being PG again helped so much.

this time has been so different as number 4 wasn`t planned as i am now 40 and DH is 42.

So when i lost it, DH was reluctant to try again. He was alos very worried about how another loss would effect our famaily, as due to the stage we lost this one, our 2 eldest knew we were having another baby, so telling them we lost it was so difficult.

my son went away with school 3 weeks ago for 2 nights. When he came back i found a piece of work they had done whilst they were away, about themselves and who and what make them happy and sad and also what was their best and worst memories. He had written that the worst thing for him was losing a sibling. this made me so sad that he thinks this way.

I was desperate to try again, but knew DH was right as well, as it is not just us. My doc refered me to a specialist, she actually specialises in recurrent MC but DH said we should see her and see what she says.

We didn`t have a PM on our LO so dont know the cause. The professor said it was very unususal to lose a baby when we did especially as we had had a healthy nuchal scan at 12 weeks.

Anyway, she was very nice and they took 7 lots of blood to teat for all sorts of things e.g thyroid and sticky blood. If any of these come back positive she said that is good as they can treat them, but only once PG.

We explained how terrible it was last time and she has promised they will look after me so well and if I were to get PG again, they would see me every 2 weeks and scan me each time. She can`t promise i won`t lose another but she has promised they will do all they can to make sure our family doesn`t have to go throught this again.

My DH and I have agreed to try again, as he knows how much i need to do this. We are actually in the TWW club now, so will have to see what happens.

After i had my first MC and then had my son, i vowed i wouldn`t put myself through all the worry and heartache again, but here i am, trying to do exactly the same.

i think it is our maternal instinct, we need to have babies!:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Exactly, the way i look at it aswell is i was sooo happy and to go from planning your life around a baby to having it snatched away within 24 hours is the most painful thing to ever go through.
> 
> Dancereoi - that must have been awul to miscarry at that stage, i think the thing i am grateful is that i miscarried at only 6 weeks so it wasnt too traumatic on myself or my body, still hurt but if i was futher gone i think it would be even more horrible.
> 
> oh and one more thing she said 'at least you got pregnant, i didnt know if i could ever get pregnant' thanks!

I hate when people say at least u got pregnant, my friend said to me at least u can carry a baby :growlmad: eh I don't think so hen thts why I mc :devil:

U so called friend sounds like a bitch at least if u hav fallen out u won't nd to listen to all her baby talk..
Dancereoi I'm sorry for ur losses it must be hard when it happens further along.

I'm getting my hair done today and then I'm working 1 till half 5 so quite good wee shift. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel so much more happier that im no longer friends with her, shes the type of person that we are only friends as our boyfriends are good friends we would never be friends otherwise, not my cup of tea at all!!!

Ahhhhhh id love to have my hair done today, and then chill out in the sun  contemplating booking Friday off work..... xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm off wed thurs it's hubbys birthday on wed so going to spoil him. Well she does my hair then I do hers so can just sit and relax getting it done lol..xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

Wiggler said:


> Need hugs tonight girls. Saw my friends earlier and she is now 15 weeks along, I was due before her and its really hurting me, I am so happy for tham and I feel horrible because their baby is making me upset :(

I know I'm a little late but :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know its hard I'm in the same boat chin up and its ok to be upset :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope ur feeling better today


----------



## CortneyMarie

Well allow those hugs can go to everyone that's feeling down dangerous your sisters words made me cry she sounds like a lady id like to have around :flower:!!! I had an amazing weekend couldn't ask for much more...it reminded me of why life is soooo good despite all the bs! I'm 4/5 dpo and time is flying which is good but I just feel like it isn't going to happen..not only this cycle but ever!! Idk I have to be so hopelessly pessemistic but ive been waiting all along to lose a bit of hope and its looking like I'm at that point so my bfp will be a surprise and the bfns not so heartbreaking.


----------



## cathgibbs

My OPKs are getting darker!! :thumbup: not quite there yet but yesterday i could barely see the line and today its quite visable!! i think ill be OV some time this week i think! xxx :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Fingers crossed tht goes positive soon...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, i thought i might have already O even though i only had AF last weekend, tests started going negative to the point where i could barely see the lime lol! as soon as that test gets positive ill be happy  xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Dani Rose said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> I had my mc on march 15th had my first af on April 17th and now waiting for my second af or a Bfp but before mc I was 30 days bang on every month. I'm so confused. :-(
> 
> I might hijack hubby appt tomorrow
> 
> This is where I am too. Dr today at 3.30. Big temp drop today but I thought O was last wk so god knows... Grrrr
> 
> Everyday I swear AF is coming by tummy pains etcClick to expand...

Hey hunny how did you get on at the docs? I'm there tomorrow morn ill be a week late then so will test before I go. I'll be 14dpo at the latest. I will ask for a blood test. Hopefully ill get sorted. 

I'm not having and cramps so I'm a little worried. 

Hope you got sorted too xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I totally broke down :( 

They are doing bloods when I go back at 5pm. I will get results in 2 days time.

Today hasn't been a good day for me, I feel as bad as when had the MC. Feel stuck in limbo and like I can't move on.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun i hope your ok xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw hun. I don't think we will ever not have those days. My grandma still has them. She miscarriage 56 years ago. :-( my bad days help me a lot, we won't ever fully have closure but the bad days for me are my way of remembering if that makes sense. Keep us updated  were all here for eachother don't suffer alone xxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks guys.

Seem nurse and got bloods. Came home to big fight with dh.he asked why I'm
Moody. Well maybe the text I sent 10 hours ago that you didn't reply to meant I needed some support. Ass!
So I told him he doesn't listen and I can't talk to anyone then bottle it up to days like this. 

:( 

Will get results in 2 days x


----------



## CortneyMarie

Awe dani :hugs: I hate those bad days ans being stuck in limbo doesn't help much.. plus I swear ppl think hat a mc just goes away but for all us that went thru one we know we carry it with us forever and always bc that was our baby. I hope u get some good results do you know what they were testing for or just pregnancy??


----------



## CherylC3

Hey dani hope ur ok :hugs: and hope u get some answers. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry ur having a horrible day dani! We r all hear for u xx


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: all round to everyone who is having a bad time of things at the moment, dani I hope you get some good news back from your tests. Fletch I hope your tests come back with good news too.

Cathgibbs you are almost there keep bd'ing, sorry to hear about your rude friend


----------



## cathgibbs

I think all of us have been feeling pretty shitty these last few days haven't we? It's horrible seeing everyone upset. Thank you Mrs duck I wanted to start bding but oh has gone out for the evening,I know iv got a few days before o but I'm paranoid I'm not going to catch it. I'm still not over what she has done but I'm not worrying about her anymore,she tried for a year to conceive yet she's still smoking,eating rubbish and drinking up to 8 cans of coke a day,and her oh last his job 3 months ago so maybe she's just stressed,no need for her attitude tho,ill get my rainbow baby soon,we all will ladies I know we will xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I had a scare yest morn. Woke up in agony! Really bad cramps. I ran to the toilet convinced I was miscarrying but there was no blood. I felt faint, sick, dizzy and my clothes were drenched in sweat. It lasted about half an hour and then just went. Really scared something's wrong so we are booking a private scan for next week.


----------



## cathgibbs

I know we are all feeling a bit shitty lately but I want to share a picture of my first born (born via a surrogate) her name is Dora and she is 1 and she is the only thing in the world thatmakes me laugh and smile when im feeling down, especially when she sits like this......................


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy I. Sure you'll be fine.xxx exciting getting a scan tho. Xx

Dora is adorable she is so cute. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Arrrr Dora looks a bit like my kitten poppy. She's almost 1


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww is that her in your prof pic? gorgeous, shes my baby, i love her so much when i was pregnant i couldnt clean her litter tray so oh had to do it and he done it wrong, put too much litter in and when she seen it she came tottering over to me and looked at me then the litter then me as if to say 'mam, daddy cant do it right!' she refused to go in it and ended up going outside, even in the rain! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Awwww Dora is soo cute! 

 This is my little Smokey the day we got him, unfortunately he was terrified of my son so he had to go back to live with my mum after a few months, but he is a gorgeous kitty, and still as cheeky with her as he was here :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hes beautiful wriggler!!! he looks mischevious! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

He is, I love him to bits, but he was so unhappy here when Dylan was awake, in the evening he would play all night long. He is very happy at my mums, he pounces on her in the night and starts licking her face and tries to get her to play :rofl: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Smokey is gorgeous!!!

Yeh poppy is the kitten in my profile pic


----------



## CherylC3

Aw all you kittens are gorgeous, I've just got gus the beagle lol he's 5 this yr. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww I love beagles! We got a lurcher,well he's the ohs and I don't like him :-( hes too big lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll try to catch up here as I was far behind.

Cathy: I'm sorry your friend was so insensitive! It's awful to hear that she's 8 weeks pregnant and still smoking! That makes a non smoker, one that did all they could and still lost... VERY ANGRY! As smoking triples your MC rate and is so unhealthy for baby! Other than that, I'm very glad you told her your true feelings, and sad that she couldn't be a friend enough, to try to be understanding. I'm glad to see you are approaching O! Wishing you lots of :dust:!

Poppy: I'm glad you went to the Dr, to get checked out. I can't wait to hear good news when you get your results! I'm sorry that you are in limbo and I hope that you can get out soon and move on. :hugs:

Fletch: I hope you get results soon on why AF isn't here yet! I hope it means you're pg, but if not it'll be good that the Dr. can give you something to get it started again. So, you can get pg Fast! :hugs:

Everyone in the 2ww: May this be the one! Is anyone doing any symptom spotting? I'm very excited about being updated with BFPS!

Poppy: I'm so sorry you had that scare, thats awful! I would also want an early scan. I'm sure all will go well. :hugs: It's so hard going day after day, worrying and not knowing if everything is ok. I had a nightmare that I MC, and I woke up crying. DH held me and said it was just a dream, you're still carrying our baby! Life is just cruel. I don't want to get to close to this baby, but I don't not want to either. I worry every minute, so I understand.

Oh yeah, very cute cats everyone! I'll post a pic, of my Pug later. :)


----------



## Wiggler

Awww I loooove pugs :cloud9:x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw poppy sorry to hear. :( hope all is ok.

I'm not an animal lover guys. I don't mind them but I'm not crazy about them so don't be offended if I'm not joining in the pic sharing etc. Prefer babies ;)

We have 2 outdoor rabbits for the kids but dh cares for them. I don't ever see them as the hutch is in a space between the shed and the wall to protect from wind/rain and I'm never over there. They get enough love from everyone else lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaaawwww they are all gorgeous, I love animals and always had lots of pets as a child but dh is not an animal person and won't allow me to have any pets now as he claims he is allergic to fur....yeah right? I keep saying that I am just going to bring one home one day.

I love the litter tray storey they all have such different personalities don't they

Poppy I'm sure everything will be fine, try not to worry, I know easier said than done, I hope you don't have to wait too long for the scan


----------



## Bumpblues82

funny you should mention kittens i have 8 at the mo lol we have a mother and daughter cat and they both got preg at same time and had the babies a day apart they share the feeding and cleaning its socute they are 3 weeks onld on thurs xx ill try and get a pic on x


----------



## Bumpblues82

babies bout 2-3 days old


----------



## nesSAH

Awww....sorry to hear about the ladies having a rough day :hugs:

Here's wishing you a brighter week from today on...

DD loves all the kitten pictures- she's "meowing" lol!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Ive got to kittys a huge gray one and a black and white one I love em so much they help me through a lot especially the gray one he lets me cuddle him like a baby hug him tight ll night hes 17 pounds fat cat!! Well besides the fur babies I'm 5dpo and had some cramps and low back ache it only lasted bout 20 mins. and that was it.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Since we're all sharing our animals ....

As OH calls them, "our children with a hair problem" lol :) Ares and Siren ... OH had them before we met, but I've basically adopted them once I moved in with him



And Jade, the Green Cheek Conure. He lived with me when I was living on my own, but now he lives with my parents. Him and my dad really bonded, and since I now live with cats, it was best for him to stay with them :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gorgeous shellie. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww i think iv started something with the animals now haha sorry ladies if you dislike pets!

Awwww ladies can you help me :-( yesterday my opk was dark but def not dark enough to be a positive, i woke up this morning with twinges and dull cramps like AF was due to start and my cm is very very watery - do you think i might have OV? i really hope not as me and oh havent dtd since last Wednesday :-( he came in at 3am from work and tried to wake me up to dtd but i was fast asleep xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 403685
> 
> babies bout 2-3 days old

cutest thing i have ever seen! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

U might be going to o tomoro Hun maybe ur OPK will be ps today, I got tht cm a cpl days b4 I got my positive. X


----------



## MrsDuck

aaaawww I'm so jealous I don't have any pets to share, yours are all so cute.

cath I have no idea, I hate this guessing game, maybe you did o early and just missed the surge between your testing or else you may have geared up to o but then it didn't happen and o is still to come, I hope you get a + today so you know what your body is up to, fingers crossed


----------



## fletch_W

Been to docs. She said give it another week and go back If no af and still bfn. had a huge cry and hubby came with me so he was able to see how down iv been feeling we just had lunch together and spoke about how were both feeling. We feel so much better now  going to order some.opks and see what they say. I'm allergic to cats and so jealous of all this cute kitty's you have!! Xx


----------



## maryanne67

hi girls as we`re sharing this is my roxy black cocker spaniel as a pup shes 5 now 
https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g447/mel41267/roxy.jpg

and my hubbys rotweiller softest ever she is 16 months and makes herself very much at home 

https://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g447/mel41267/lilly.jpg


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yet started my opks today!!roll on June 13th to see if I get a Bfp xx


----------



## Marlee1980

I'm struggling and am hoping for some positive encouragement. I am fairly new to the place I am living and dont have many friends. My closet friend here has been trying to get pregnant for over a year and is unable. Her husband has poor sperm morphology. They are on the waiting list for IVF. Recently my OH and I have decided to take a break and he moved out a few weeks ago. Today I got an email from my friend saying that she is having a hard time with the fact that I am pregnant and thinks its best that we distance ourselves for a while. I am feeling really down and a little lost.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun,i feel for you. Have you emailed her back xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch so sorry you are in limbo and the dr is prolonging your agony, I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Good luck for 13th bumpblues

Marlee you poor thing so sorry your friend feels that way I agree with cath have you emailed her back maybe she was having a down day when she wrote it :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Sorry to hear marlee. My bff is going through the whole man trouble plus shes got me but I stay positive for her..I just have to deal..it wasnt so easy at first but I knew I had to buck up or id lose my friend.

Afm 6 dpo and wanting to test already had cramps on and off for 2 days now and backache. Stuffy nose but I think that's allergies nothing with the bbs yet bit heavy but that's normal. I'm trying to talk myself outta testing!!!!


----------



## Marlee1980

I did email her back. I let her know I understand that it is difficult for her and will give her the space and time she needs.


----------



## Wiggler

Marlee - :hugs:

I will be ovulating some time in the next 12 hours! my ov signs come quick and sudden, i have EWCM and now O pains!!! This time tomorrow I will be in the TWW :happydance: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Cute pets everyone! :) 

Cathy: Sounds like your OPK will be posiitve today! I don't think you've missed it. Happy BD! I hope you catch eggy! :)

Fletch: That stinks, that the Dr. has no answers for you! I'm glad that you had a good cry and the talk with hubby helped. I hope your limbo ends soon. :hugs:

Bumpblues: Yay for OPK testing! May you get your BFP on June 13! :)

Marlee: Thats a tough, cruel situation. You did the right thing. Hopefully, she feels better about your pregnancy in a short time. And things can resume between you two again soon.:hugs:

Cortney: Yay for 6dpo! Testing is just around the corner. Cramps and backache are good signs. :) I hope this 2ww is the one! I can't wait for you to test! :)

Wiggler: Yay for O! Happy BD! Time to concieve your rainbow! :)


----------



## Poppy84

Marlee- so sorry about ur friend. I'm sure she will come around in a few days. I think ur email back to her was perfect.

Fletch- I'm glad u had a good chat with ur hubby

Cortney- I'm so excited about u testing. When r u going to start?


----------



## fletch_W

He was heart broken. I'm convinced I'm pregnant. I'm really gippy and had a sleep today which I never do but could have been the crying. But I seriously don't see af coming anytime soon! :/


----------



## CortneyMarie

fletch_W said:


> He was heart broken. I'm convinced I'm pregnant. I'm really gippy and had a sleep today which I never do but could have been the crying. But I seriously don't see af coming anytime soon! :/

I'm thinking Thursday we are going camping that night till Tuesday so if I don't get a positive on Thursday idk what to do poas in the woods or wait till Tuesday but I know I will be drinking.....I'm not wasting this weekend with what ifs had it planned for a long time now but don't want to harm anything!! Idk what to do I guess poas in the woods lol Thursday will be 8 dpo still getting weird feeling sometimes on sides sharp pain and sometimes ache in my overies the sharp pain in the sides is almost like a running pain idk what to think prob nothing :shrug:


----------



## fletch_W

CortneyMarie said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> He was heart broken. I'm convinced I'm pregnant. I'm really gippy and had a sleep today which I never do but could have been the crying. But I seriously don't see af coming anytime soon! :/
> 
> I'm thinking Thursday we are going camping that night till Tuesday so if I don't get a positive on Thursday idk what to do poas in the woods or wait till Tuesday but I know I will be drinking.....I'm not wasting this weekend with what ifs had it planned for a long time now but don't want to harm anything!! Idk what to do I guess poas in the woods lol Thursday will be 8 dpo still getting weird feeling sometimes on sides sharp pain and sometimes ache in my overies the sharp pain in the sides is almost like a running pain idk what to think prob nothing :shrug:Click to expand...

Well, I couldn't have been more wrong. Finally got af. Both hubby and I are relieved that I finally got an answer. Not ordering opks or pregnancy tests anymore. Removing my apps from my phone so will pros just be venting to you poor ladies all month Haha! 

I would take one in Thursday and maybe not drink too much just in case? I'm praying you get a Bfp!! Fingers crossed hunny xx


----------



## CortneyMarie

fletch_W said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> He was heart broken. I'm convinced I'm pregnant. I'm really gippy and had a sleep today which I never do but could have been the crying. But I seriously don't see af coming anytime soon! :/
> 
> I'm thinking Thursday we are going camping that night till Tuesday so if I don't get a positive on Thursday idk what to do poas in the woods or wait till Tuesday but I know I will be drinking.....I'm not wasting this weekend with what ifs had it planned for a long time now but don't want to harm anything!! Idk what to do I guess poas in the woods lol Thursday will be 8 dpo still getting weird feeling sometimes on sides sharp pain and sometimes ache in my overies the sharp pain in the sides is almost like a running pain idk what to think prob nothing :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I couldn't have been more wrong. Finally got af. Both hubby and I are relieved that I finally got an answer. Not ordering opks or pregnancy tests anymore. Removing my apps from my phone so will pros just be venting to you poor ladies all month Haha!
> 
> I would take one in Thursday and maybe not drink too much just in case? I'm praying you get a Bfp!! Fingers crossed hunny xxClick to expand...

Thank you sooo much!!! I'm glad your not limbo anymore although it sucks that witch had to be your answer...on to the next month!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: I'm glad you are out of limbo. But, very sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. I'm glad you vent here! And I hope this brand new cycle brings you, your sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Cath u will get a pos soon hun.x
Marllee sorry about ur oh and friend Hun maybe she will be ok in a cpl weeks.x
Wiggler yeah for o coming so good x
Courtney can't wait for u testing.. My fingers are so crossed for u x
Fletch sorry af gt u Hun..xx

Afm 5dpo have a few symtoms and my skin has broken out so badly :( 
Really hoping this is my month but why is it while your oing and bding u are so excited and positive then u get into the 2 ww and u get all negitive?x


----------



## fletch_W

I'm okay with af being here. The only problem is I'm normally rather heavy but just woke up and there was hardly any blood. A bit more than spotting and I'm not really cramping. Weird.


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch i am normally on for 4 days when AF arrived after Mc i bleed heavy on CD1, then light CD2 then spotting CD3! xxx


----------



## CortneyMarie

CherylC3 said:


> Cath u will get a pos soon hun.x
> Marllee sorry about ur oh and friend Hun maybe she will be ok in a cpl weeks.x
> Wiggler yeah for o coming so good x
> Courtney can't wait for u testing.. My fingers are so crossed for u x
> Fletch sorry af gt u Hun..xx
> 
> Afm 5dpo have a few symtoms and my skin has broken out so badly :(
> Really hoping this is my month but why is it while your oing and bding u are so excited and positive then u get into the 2 ww and u get all negitive?x

Oh yeah I'm getting to that I hate the tww bull crap its cd 7 and I tested bfn go figure lol no symptoms besides achey lower back and a bit of cramps. On another note I cannot wait to go camping ladies here is nothing better than being in the woods frees my soul!!


----------



## fletch_W

This is my second af since mc, I'm getting heavier. And I'm in pain now so feeling more 'normal' iv been told I cant take my anti inflammatory as it isn't safe when ttc :-( boo!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh no?! maybe its your body way of actually getting back to normal if that makes any sense?! did you OV last month? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> oh no?! maybe its your body way of actually getting back to normal if that makes any sense?! did you OV last month? xxx

I got pos opk and ewcm but ran out of opks in middle and didn't have time to order anymore. We've decided not to buy any this month so letting nature happen. Tired of 'waiting' we have a lot on these next few months so plenty of things to keep my mind occupied xx


----------



## CherylC3

CortneyMarie said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Cath u will get a pos soon hun.x
> Marllee sorry about ur oh and friend Hun maybe she will be ok in a cpl weeks.x
> Wiggler yeah for o coming so good x
> Courtney can't wait for u testing.. My fingers are so crossed for u x
> Fletch sorry af gt u Hun..xx
> 
> Afm 5dpo have a few symtoms and my skin has broken out so badly :(
> Really hoping this is my month but why is it while your oing and bding u are so excited and positive then u get into the 2 ww and u get all negitive?x
> 
> Oh yeah I'm getting to that I hate the tww bull crap its cd 7 and I tested bfn go figure lol no symptoms besides achey lower back and a bit of cramps. On another note I cannot wait to go camping ladies here is nothing better than being in the woods frees my soul!!Click to expand...

Enjoy camping Hun and hopefully we hav some BFPs next week...:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch sorry the witch got you :flower: 

Courtney I hope you have fun camping

Afm just got back from hospital where they have taken samples from what they say could be a cancerous cyst in my neck............i just thought my glands were up. Have to wait til 8 June to find out results

Plus my opk is stil neg aaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsduck I hope everything works out ok when will you get the results? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath, not til 8 June


----------



## cathgibbs

I got everything crossed for you lovely xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs duck hope u are ok Hun..x


----------



## CortneyMarie

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks cath, not til 8 June


Ooo. Mrs duck Thar's awful try not to stress to much although I'm sure that's hard. :flower: I sincerely hope all is well :hugs:

Afm I'm exhausted today And cranky ready to fight someone then Prolly cry about it. Thanks for all the well wishes I hope all you lovely ladies enjoy your weekends!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cheryl and Cortney, at least it takes my mind off ttc

Did another opk a couple of hours ago and suddenly got quite a dark line, not quite positive but well on its way yay almost out of the sex marathon, didn't want to miss an early O so bd'ing each day since af stopped, even dh has had enough this month now


----------



## Poppy84

Oh mrs duck I'm keeping my fingers crossed for u. I know ull be ok xx


----------



## Poppy84

Im feeling down
I just found out one of my friends has cancer. She's only 28. She's 13 weeks pregnant and has to have a termination so she can start treatment. She phoned me upset and I didn't know what to say :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no that's awful what do you say to her, it must be serious if she can't wait 6 months til after baby arrives then start treatment, poor thing :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

It's awful


----------



## Wiggler

OMG poppy, thats awful, your poor friend :( :hugs:

Well all my ov signs dissapeared this morning, EWCM gone, ov pains faint, but not as sore as last night, I think we wll DTD every 2 days and I will start testing every 48 hours from 5th June til I either get a BFP or AF. Urgh I wish I have ov tests :( x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

Looks like you are in the tww wiggler I hope you get your bfp


----------



## Wiggler

Thats sweetie, you too :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah poppy thats awful hun hugz to u n your friend xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy84 said:


> Im feeling down
> I just found out one of my friends has cancer. She's only 28. She's 13 weeks pregnant and has to have a termination so she can start treatment. She phoned me upset and I didn't know what to say :-(

Aw poppy thts awful Hun :hugs: hope u are ok... Thinking of u babe...x

Wiggler welcome to the 2ww...xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: I hate hearing that about your friend. That is so awful. Life can be so cruel.

Duck: I hope its not cancerous and you get good results on June 8. Theres so much waiting to everything. :hugs: On positive note I'm glad O is nearly hear, and you have the BD marathon going on. I hope you wake up to find yourself in the 2ww very soon!

Wiggler: Yay for the 2WW! I can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## CortneyMarie

Oh poppy I'm so sorry to hear :( I hope everything works out the best it can.

Yahoo wriggler and tww fx for ya!!

Afm I'm going crazy over my am test!! Looked at it this afternoon and there is a shadow of a line...I'm 7 dpo I wonder if it'll turn into something or mayne an evap?? Its a thick "shadow" but way after the reading time..i justt tested again after holding pee for a bit but not feeling to hopeful but I will be peeing on sticks in the woods lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Cortney: Sounds like you'll be seeing your BFP anyday! :happydance:


----------



## CortneyMarie

Leinzlove said:


> Cortney: Sounds like you'll be seeing your BFP anyday! :happydance:

Idk I'm trying not to get my hopes up bit the boy sees it after squinting and the bff also just trying to get my mind off of it..easier said than done!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Did a line show up on your other tests? Yeah, its doubtful you'll be able to take your mind off something so exciting. I hope its indeed the start of your BFP! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Courtney - that sounds really promising! Got all my fingers crossed for your BFP :happydance:

x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Courtney sounding promising Hun... Fingers crossed its a BFP. X


----------



## Leinzlove

Owoooo... Ladies I'm getting so excited. Cheryl & Courtney you're getting deep in the 2ww.... Can't wait to hear that this was the month! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey, sorry not been around. Af finally came. I've had a crap wk with hormones and feeling miserable.

Glad of a fresh start and taking clomid this month :)


----------



## nesSAH

I really HATE to post this:
*I'm out for May*. CD27- woke up to AF.
Will be much better after I stop crying :sigh:
With all that trying, I am so confused and gutted

Officially hoping for a June bfp *prays*

Good luck to the rest of you ladies :dust:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Dani and nesSAH, so sorry AF came for you both, FX for a June BFP x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Neesah: This breaks my heart! I had such a good feeling for you. The :witch: showed early? :cry: I'm sorry, I hope this brand new cycle brings you, your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## CortneyMarie

I'm sorry about af ladies :hugs: I feel like mine ia gonna come early I got that pres period backache and no lines on last nights or this mornings test just kinds like shadows (that's if I'm not CRAZY) idk I wish I did tho then I would know exactly what to do this weekend instead I guess ill just test in the woods....not so glamorous!

How are you feeling today poppy :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!!! OPKs are getting darker!!! I def did not OV when i thought so that means my cycle is more or less back to normal if i OV within the next 3 days! YAY!! so happy!! and me and OH have DTD last night the night before and will be doing it tonight, tomorrow morning (hopefully) tomorrow night and Saturday so i think we will most def catch the egg!! haha


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy: I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. That's going to be extremely hard for her in soo many ways :(

MrsDuck: I hope all will turn out well with your tests. I'm keeping my fx that it's benign!

And I'm so sorry for all those AF has hit the last few days. I hope this cycle is the cycle for you guys!

AFM, i'm so caught up now in this wedding planning that even though TTC is still on my brain a lot, now it's only half the time, the other half with wedding stuff lol. We even discussed what we would do if we had a baby by wedding day. I said my parents walk me down the aisle, your mommy gets to carry a special little flower girl or groomsman down the aisle :) lol how cute would that be? Also I'm getting my ring back today so I am excited!!

Now back to TTC. I'm around 6 DPO (FF keeps adjusting it, but I'm sure I'm 6 not 7). It almost looks like I could maybe, possibly, probably just hoping it is, could have had an implantation dip yesterday?? Would be nice, and I think 5 DPO is pretty much the earliest it can happen I think ... I started having wicked heartburn yesterday after eating Chocolate chip cookies (weird I know, who gets heartburn from that!?) But I also am prone to HB, and even though I haven't had it in a long time, I'm not going to assume it is a positive sign. But I do seem to have more creamy CM this morning, and some weird wedding related dreams lol. Only time will tell. I don't think I'll be testing anytime soon, plus I have a really good distraction. I may cave, but I only have two FRERs at home (and 1 OPK). I'll try and hold off as long as possible!


----------



## MrsDuck

So sorry the witch got you nessah and dani, I hope you catch your eggy next month

Cortney I hope you get your bfp when you next test

Cheryl not long til you test either, got everything crossed for you

Shellie so excited for you, I bet you get your bfp really soon as you'll be so engrossed with wedding plans your bfp will just sneak up on you

Thanks to everyone for their encouragement on my tests. I went back for bloods today and they did an extra load of pre bump tests also which I thought was good

I'm not sure if I have missed my surge as I had quite a dark line this time yesterday but have been really busy so have only just managed to test again just now and no line at all, we'll just have to keep bd'ing just in case


----------



## Wiggler

So apparently I'm not 2DPO as I though, ov symptoms are back and hitting way harder than before so I am going to ov TONIGHT!!! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Yay wiggler! Get bding ASAP!


----------



## Wiggler

I can't, OH is out, but lucky we DTD last night and the night before and I shall pounce him when he gets home x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Go girl! Xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Wish I knew what dpo I am lol! I know I O'd already based on cp, cm & temp dip. Temp is rising steadily. Had a jump from 96.7 to 97.1 today (Yay!) so FX'd temp keeps rising and we get our :bfp: it would be the best anniversary gift EVER! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

If you DTD last night, u r in with a great chance!


----------



## Wiggler

Sweetz that sounds brilliant, I have all my fingers crossed for you!

as excited as I am, I am also terrified, if I get pregnant this cycle it will be my third consecutive pregnancy in a row with no breaks and no AF, and I am so scared of having another MC, I was scared, but positive last pregnancy cos 2 miscarriages in a row is rare, but its happened to me now, and I think even when I get a BFP I wont be feling hopeful at all :( x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks Ladies!!!

Doing much better today and more optimistic.

Excited for you ladies O'ing or waiting to O.... don't be gentle on your DH/OHs. Pray you all catch the eggy!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Duck so sorry to read your updates. I hope it's nothing serious :(

Wiggler good luck catching the egg!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sorry to af getting u ladies hopefully June will be your month...xxx :dust:
Cathgibbs so glad they OPKs are getting darker Hun, u will be in the 2ww before you kno it..xx
Mrs duck hoping u will be joining us in the 2ww soon too missy...xx

Afm 6dpo 5 days left till I test... I'm not symtom spotting any longer it's been roasting here so I'm so tired and thirsty all the time and having headaches so I'm putting it down to the weather... Losing hope this month now :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you wiggler, sweetz and Cheryl I think I am joining you in tww now but will keep bd'ing and opk testing for a few more days just to make sure


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Been away for a few days so lots to catch up on!! Sorry to the ladies who got AF, FX'd for June BFPs for you guys.

Poppy, I am so sorry to hear about your friend, I hope she is ok.

Cath and Wiggler, enjoy dtd ;-) 

AFM.......still no AF or BFP!!!! It's been 63 days since I miscarried!! I think I've been relatively patient but my body is taking the mick now!!! It's been almost 4 weeks since I stopped bleeding from the miscarriage, I really thought AF would be here by now. I even woke in the middle of the night on Tuesday with period cramps and was convinced I needed to go to the toilet and put a pad on (sorry tmi) but nope, nothing. 
I did a cb digi on Monday and it was bfn. Should I test again or an I just torturing myself???
And it's my birthday on Sunday and all I feel is confused and sad :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I'm sorry to hear this. I'd call the Dr. if AF doesn't show soon. I'm hoping it means you're pg, though. I'm sorry for your limbo. :hugs:

I'm rooting you all on... Can't wait until you all start testing and those BFP's roll in!

DUCK: Yay for O!! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Ov pain is really bad now :( I wish OH were here :cry: Thi better be O, I wish I had bought some tests x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey im so sorry AF still hasnt shown :hugs: maybe it will appear in the next week as the bleeding stopped 4 weeks ago? how are your cycles normlly how many days are they? xxx

Just done a OPK with FMU and its darker than yesterday! hoping to be able to do one at 11 before i go out but just wanted to share it with you, sorry if im doing your heads in ladies but its my first time using OPKs and i get excited lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey so sorry this is happening :hugs: I'd get on to the dr Hun..xx
Mrs duck woohoo 2ww for u..xx
Cath u will defo be joining us soon.x
Wiggler my o pains were very sore this month...x

7dpo been up everynight through the night to pee and last night I was up twice...x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Cheryl... that was me at 7dpo. One night I got up once, wrote it off as to much to drink, next night I woke up twice to go. I got my BFP the next day. I've been getting up to go 1-3 times a night ever since. Yay! I have a really gooding feeling that this month is the one! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies any of you hav white spots on ur nipples? I got it last time I was pg and this morning I noticed I've got them again. X


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't! But thats a even better symptom... As you've had it pg before. I'm just so excited. I can't wait for you to test. How ever will you wait until Tuesday? :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I was losing hope but when I noticed the nipple thing it's gave me a bit of hoe il be fine waiting working all day today and tomoro and im defo waiting till tues.. My cramps are deeper today too like sharper pains rather than twinges. X


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: You have so much patience in comparrison to me. I go POAS crazy. I'm real excited for Tuesday... Just can't wait! :)


----------



## fletch_W

Ladies I'm panicing. I'm passing clots. I have an awful feeling I'm miscarrying again but obvs had a neg test so not too sure. I don't normally pass them. Got docs Monday so will let her know if I'm still passing them. :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Maybe it's just heavier Hun.. Check with ur doctor..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl im so excited, I can't wait til you test. I've got everything crossed from you xx

Bailey I hope you are out of limbo soon

Fletch I would give your dr a call to put your mind at rest, I hope everything is ok


----------



## fletch_W

Think were gonna take a month out and let my body get back to normal. Hope all you ladies get your bfps this cycle!! Fxd for you all!!


----------



## Marlee1980

I'm sorry you are having such a tough time Fletch - I hope things get easier for you


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks marlee. Me too. Think I need a day off to myself xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Aww Fletch, that sucks. My first AF after m/c I passed a lot of clots and very very heavy the first few days. I think it probably takes a couple of cycles if no pregnancy occurs in between to get everything back to normal. I donno what my second AF will be like (well, hopefully it won't come!) as this cycle I screwed up by attempting to bring O early with soy and ended up delaying it by 2-3 WEEKS!!! Dumb move, never again! 

Cheryl I have no idea what white nipple thing you're talking about ... Is it like dry skin that looks white? either way if you had it before when preg, I think its an awesome sign!!

AFM I feel like my boobs are gonna start getting sore, they just barely feel tender, but I'm thinking until they really feel like it, it's probably not a real symptom. I may just be thinking they are more tender then they really are. Also looking at my temp chart, looks like maybe I might get a Triphasic pattern this month (I think?), which is a good sign but that can occur on non-pregnant cycles too (just more common on BFP cycles). But I'm not the best at interpreting temp charts so, i could be fooling myself again! 

Also I just checked my microscope ... and I have what looks like full (or almost full) ferning ... which is a sign of pregnancy and also other things if it turns out your not (click here for info)... but because of how my body geared up and stopped for O a couple of times this cycle, giving full ferning one day, nothing the next, then it coming back again, I kinda stopped using it. I just started using it again yesterday to see what would happen... It was partial yesterday ... It gives me a little hope, but I'm not going to bet any money on it lol lol ... I'm going to TRY and wait until Wednesday to test ... try! lol


----------



## fletch_W

What is soy and clomid? Iv never heard of them lol. I'm going to see that new movie about that what to expect book. I'm so excited hubby decided to treat me!  once we get our month of not stressing hopefully I can get back on with ttc and I'm gonna seriously chart everything so here's hoping for a 2012 conception


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I first saw the trailer for that movie just after I found out I was pregnant so I was excited for it to come out. But after the m/c I don't think I can watch it yet. I started balling my eyes out when I saw the one labour and delivery scene in the movie New Years Eve so I think this one is might be too much for me right now. If I get a BFP next week then I'll watch it! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch so sorry you are having a crappy time of late, I hope it gets better soon and totally understand you wanting some time to yourself for a while :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie can't wait til you test, an engagement, wedding day to plan and bfp would be the cherry on the cake, fingers crossed


----------



## fletch_W

We didn't get to see the movie :-( tickets are £8.10!! So expensive!!! So we stayed home and pigged out Haha.


----------



## Myangelavery

Omg poppy im so sorry thats just so sad. Praying for her!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok. I was just wondering, has anyone ever done a hpt and got a line going the wrong way? I got the control line going vertically but then got a horizontal line across the test window which disappeared after 10 mins. Any ideas? I am going to get a clear blue digi to test again later in the week coz I am feeling nauseated, dizzy and had sore bbs this morning too and still no sign of AF and it's been a month since mc bleeding stopped. Any got any ideas before I test again? Im just gonna keep thinking about it anyway so I thought I'd ask for any insights to stop me goin crazy!!


----------



## fletch_W

I would test again in af doesn't show. I got my af a month and 2 days after bleeding from mc. I was only 7 weeks and only bled for 6 days. Never heard of the line going vertical. Weird. Let us know! Finger crossed its a Bfp!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No baileybubs I haven't had a vertical line before but I hope it's a sign and you get your bfp with the digi


----------



## baileybubs

I knew something was happening, AF has finally shown herself!!! What a lovely birthday present haha!! I'm actually relieved and glad I finally know what's happening. I knew I felt a bit sick and not right today. Thanks for the words of encouragement though ladies!!

Cd1 finally!! So happy!! Although a BFP would have been a better birthday pressie I think the sense of relief that I'm not goin to be waiting months to ttc again will do just fine. Beer thought I'd be happy to see the witch lol xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday baileybubs so sorry the witch got you, I hope you catch that eggy this cycle xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs duck, I'm just glad I know what my body is doing now! And I can enjoy a birthday drink too yay!

So my next question is, seen as my cycle used to be 28 days, when should I start testing for O? And a lot of people keep telling me that if you relax more and don't think about it as much you are more likely to conceive, do you ladies think this is true at all? Xxxxx

Oh and ladies in the uk, I hope you are enjoying this gorgeous sunshine!!


----------



## Poppy84

Happy birthday!
So sorry about af but glad that u now know whats going on. Before my mc, I had a 28 cycle. After first af I ovulated on exactly cd14 so I must have gone back to normal straight away. Hope u do too.

Weather is lovely but is making me feel a bit sick and dizzy! We r having a BBQ in a bit yay


----------



## MrsDuck

I start testing from cd10 but my cycles have been all over the place since mmc I used to be 30/31 days but since feb the longest cycle I've had has been 23!

The weather has been gorgeous today hasn't it me and my dh have made some elderflower champagne and we've just lit the barbecue :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

The weather has been amazing we had a bbq Friday last night and just now Haha iv burnt real bad tho :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooh you poor thing slap on the after sun, I'm a bit pink but it's not painful luckily


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh its going on every hour lol I burnt Friday from sunbathing in the park so put factor 50 on my back and front and bloody burnt my front,its painful lol. After your mc did you have strong ov pain when you first ov? Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face! Happy Birthday! Fingerscrossed for your June BFP! :hugs:

Cathy: Atleast after the burn, you'll see that tan all summer long.

So glad everyone is having a fun start to Summer! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinzlove I love the new avatar 

You're going to have to sleep standing up cath haha
Yes I've had strong ov pains each cycle since mmc, I may have had them before just didn't know what it was before pg


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hello everyone how u all doing?? Hope u are all well x I'm so glad to be finished uni and off for the summer lol had anawsome start too been to Alton towers and flamingo land theme parks (hoping the rides shake things up nicely inside lol) so hoping the good start carrys on and I get a Bfp on June 13th I'm gonna see if I can test my will power and not test till then lol a fiver says I cave lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Bumpblues I'm only 1dpo and I want to start testing already lol I was worried I weren't ov but the Sharp pains I had yesterday and the constant such like feeling in my left side is making me believe I have def ov! Best I get some ic as I'm a poas addict lol,I'm due for my bfp on the 10th xxx


----------



## CherylC3

10dpo still not tested I'm doing very well this month :) testing tomoro but I defo losing hope... Starting to doubt it now I think I'm at the stage I think I don't even want to test tht I wud maybe rather wait to see if :witch: shows her ugly mug. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww why do you think AF is on her way hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Af is due on sat... I'm just not wanting to see a negative test Hun.. I just get like this around test time... Are u 2dpo??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know what you mean, it puts you on a downer doesnt it :-( nope only 1dpo i think hun, im 99% sure i OV yesterday as i had some cramps/stich like pains, i run out of OPKs, debating whether or not to buy some more today. xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Don't buy anymore OPKs Hun u may never need them again lol.... I just hate testing I might wait it out..x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i just bought some more lol i knew i shouldnt but they were only £3.89 and thats 30 tests plus 5 HPTs and iv read that OPKs could double up as HPTS which is good as my POAS addiction is quite bad lol! when is AF due hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Due on sat...xx OPKs only will go positive after a hpt is pos look at this site www.peeonastick.com


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh crumbs :-( as long as i see a line it keeps me happy so perhaps ill keep them until i start getting pos HPTs then use them lol im such a freak! 

Have you had any symptoms at all? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey everyone.

Sorry not been on, was so nice all weekend so we had a bbq both days and had all friends and family here etc. DH was off which is rare on a wkend so we just had lots of family time!

Day 1 of clomid - I am so nervous!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey everyone,

What another gorgeous day here in the uk! Hope you ladies from other countries are having nice weather too!! 
Well it's cd2 and it's definatley AF, I was a bit worried that it was only a bit of spotting at first and I'd be back in limbo land but thankfully it's just like a normal AF now, pain and all!

Dani, I hope it goes ok with the clomid, FX'd for June BFP for you x

Cheryl, i took 7 tests last week coz I knew something was happening and somehow I knew it was AF due and all those tests were hard to do, coz even though I knew it was AF there was just that tiny bit of hope!! But I do have to say I feel relieved now that she has shown coz I am ready an raring to go get that June BFP!! Hugs to you Hun.

Cath - I sunburnt my neck too, but the pains gone now and it's nice to not look so pale for a change!

AFM, I am starting a cycle diary, I have been debating whether to use opk's or not. Whether its worth focusing on it or just dtd whenever we fancy and hope we catch the egg, I don't want to get all stressed about it like last month when none of my opk's were going positive!!


----------



## cathgibbs

AHHHH im glad Af showed up hun, i was relieved when i had mine after my MC puts your mind at rest, i would recommend the OPKs only because i enjoy POAS lol but if you just dtd every other day you will be fine, sperm is more likely to hit the egg if you have sex 48 hours before O, doingit every day is not the best way (even though thats what we done last week lol) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I still have opk's so I think I'm kidding myself to think
I won't use them lol! I just don't want to start testing too early, whens the best cycle day to start if I normally have a 28 day cycle? Is it usually cd14 that O occurs? It's all new to me coz I got pg first month after stopping taking the bc pill last time! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

well before mc i was 27 days after mc it went up to 30 so i started testing from CD6 i think it was and i OV yesterday/today (i run out of OPKs saturday) i had OV pains last night and this morning so thats CD15/16 so i would test from CD7 or something hun! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah think either cd7 or 8 I will start. Think it might depend what I am working really coz I heard its better to test in the afternoon x


----------



## zoii

I think your doctor is right and know better. So you should wait.


----------



## cathgibbs

well they say to do it between 10 (ithink) and 8pm - best time is between 2-4 but i had better results at 11am, you can always keep your urine from the afternoon if you have one of those tubes you urinate in which the drs give you, they have a screw top so there will be no leaky pee! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh good idea Cath I didn't think about doing that! I may just have to do that as I work shifts and I want to be able to test at the same time every day xx


----------



## cathgibbs

i would suggest that then hun! i looked on the net and its perfectly fine to do it that way, im sure if you nip to your drs the receptionist can give you one if you explain what for. im glad i used them this cycle as i wanted to know if my body was going back to normal xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's another beautiful day here and mine and dh anniversary so had a lovely day off together 

Dani I hope the cloud works for you and you get your bfp this cycle

Cheryl I know exactly what you mean I would rather see af than bfn but I've got a good feeling about a bfp for you this month

Sorry af showed up baileybubs but at least you are out of limbo land, good luck with the opks

Yay for o welcome to the tww cath


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I start using them from cd10.. Cath that's a great idea the urine bottle... Aw mrs duck hoe u hav had a nice anniversary Hun..xx
Dani hope the cloned works for u hub and u get ur BFP..xx

Afm I hav sunbathed all days so hot but I go on holiday in 2 wks looked out my summer stuff and I hav put weight on stupid mc has made me fat :(

So the only thing tht will cheer me up is a bfp


----------



## Poppy84

Have I missed any poas for BFP's yet? I don't want to miss anything!


----------



## CherylC3

My testing starts tomoro :)


----------



## Marlee1980

I have a good feeling about your testing Cheryl - I'm thinking BFP....keep us posted and fingers crossed for yoU!


----------



## CherylC3

Il be on 1st thing tomorro lol..x


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh, Cheryl I CAN'T WAIT! Tomorrow is finally Tuesday! And... you won't need multiple testing! I can't wait to get on here tomorrow and read BFP! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cheryl I just seen that you put on another thread that your nervous to test and I just seen your testing tomorrow!! Got a really good feeling about you hun! As,soon as you've done it let us all know Khmer got everything x for you xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hello lovely ladies! I am back from holiday and finally can catch up on all the big news! Congrats Lenizlove, I am so happy to hear about your BFP! Did anyone else get their BFP over the last 3 weeks?!

Cheryl, good luck testing tomorrow. I really hope this is your month!

And for everyone else, there is so much to catch up on I will have to look back over it all to see what is going on. I feel so out of the loop! :)

As for me, I am pretty sure I o'd while on holiday (didn't bring OPKs so can't be sure, just have to go by the timing and the cm) so I suppose I am in a TWW now but have no clue exactly how many DPO... somewhere between 4-7DPO? Hahah. Obviously I wasn't paying as close attention while on holiday, and our bd schedule wasn't perfect, but I guess we will just have to wait and see what this month brings! I did have some af type cramps today for about 10 mins or so and have lots of creamy cm, but not sure if it means anything as I can't be sure how far away AF is supposed to be! :wacko: Oh well, at least it is forcing me to be less obsessed this cycle.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back Tawn I hope you made a holiday baby while you were away x


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Tawn! I'm assuming you had a wonderful holiday! I have my fingers crossed that you are indeed growing a baby! :happydance: Welcome Back! :)


----------



## nesSAH

*Cheryl*: Can't wait....I have a great feeling this is your month hun!!

*Tawn*: Welcome back... goodluck in 2WW

On CD5, AF will be gone tonight. Will be waiting to O any time starting next week *pray*


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathgibbs... i might do a cheeky one on the 10th with u then lol see if we can be lucky for each other lol xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I caved and tested today and got :bfn: ... I think I'm only 10 dpo (FF says 11dpo) I guess it's still early but almost feel like calling this cycle a bust already ... It would just be so nice to have made a baby from BDing on the day we got engaged, it's gonna suck if we don't get a BFP this cycle ... my boobs have been hurting since yesterday, but honestly (I'm blushing, sorry TMI!) I think it's from our BDing session the other day and I think my chest muscles got a bit of a work out from leaning on the shower wall and that's probably why my boobs hurt LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!!! Hey I'm newly engaged, no judging!!! LOL ... :blush:

by the way, wedding day is basically set: July 27th 2013!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*ShellieLabTek
*:
Congrats on setting a date. Sorry about the bfn but it's NOT over yet. Give it some time and test again.
:dust: Hoping this is your cycle for your rainbow baby :hugs:

Lol @ BDing injuries....hahahah, you got me cracking up hun.... it is all WORTH IT!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Shellie July 27, 2013, what a perfect date! :) Will you be finding a sitter for baby? What are your honeymoon plans? And how exciting are BD injuries. :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Leinzlove said:


> Yay, Shellie July 27, 2013, what a perfect date! :) Will you be finding a sitter for baby? What are your honeymoon plans? And how exciting are BD injuries. :)

lol if we have a baby by then I want baby at the wedding! I figure if I get my BFP this cycle, baby would be due Feb 8th, giving me just under 6 months to find and fit into a wedding dress lol... not easy but not impossible lol ... with each cycle that goes by it'll get a little more difficult lol ... I may have to pick a dress that could "grow" with me in case baby and wedding overlap! lol

Honeymoon OH is thinking Fairmont Banff Springs in Alberta, Canada. But I know he'd really love Ladera Resort in St. Lucia!


----------



## Leinzlove

I was kind of meaning a sitter for the Honeymoon.:haha: Both places sound sooooo lovely! :) 

I hope you are pg now! 6 months would be a nice amount of time to lose baby weight! :)

When will you :test: again?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Leinzlove said:


> I was kind of meaning a sitter for the Honeymoon.:haha: Both places sound sooooo lovely! :)
> 
> I hope you are pg now! 6 months would be a nice amount of time to lose baby weight! :)
> 
> When will you :test: again?

Oh lol well, my guess is if we have a baby by wedding day we probably won't be going on a honeymoon any time too soon lol

When I'll test again I donno ... maybe tomorrow, or I might wait til the next day


----------



## Leinzlove

Whats the IF? You will be having a baby before your wedding day hun! It surely better not take... 6 months!!! Did it take you overly long this last time? I sure hope it didn't. :hugs: Besides... We're all in this together! Every last one of us... All sprouting our forever baby bumps! :hugs:

When you :test: again... I'm hoping and praying BFP!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning welcome back from holiday Tawn..xx
Shellie hopefully it's too soon for u I'd be due 8th feb too if I get my BFP this cycle...xx

Afm I tested and bfn well when I tilted it I thot I cud see something so I am now just waiting it out till af comes if the witch doesn't show il do a test in around a weeks time.. Its so weird cos I really feel pg.....x


----------



## Dani Rose

Welcome back Tawn!! I missed you :)

Shellie sorry for BFN but YAY for wedding!! We got married last July in Cyprus, was the best day EVER! we are looking at going back this year for a week or 10 days in summer. I love holidays lol

Cheryl sorry BFN :(

Well I took my first clomid pill last night, was up all night peeing and today I am thirsty, feel sick and hungry, FX it's signs of it working!! Eeeek


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani what exactly is the Chlomid pill? what is it for etc? sorry im not that clued up on things lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thts sounding good Dani..x
I read the reviews fr frers and they were quite bad saying some woman didn't get positives till after af was late so I'm just holding off now maybe I've miscounted dpo too... I can hope 
Lol...:)


----------



## Dani Rose

It helps me ovulate. I ttc ds for a year and was under the care of a fertility specialist. I ovulate but I don't think the egg is good enough. I have rheumatoid arthritis which Is an auto immune disease. Auto immune can affect Ovulation and pregnancy too so I was referred to a pre pregnancy specialist after my MC. Basically it just makes sure my egg stands a chance. There are diff days you can take it to get more eggs (multiples) or better egg. Hopefully just one. And that's the days I take it. Hope that helps x


----------



## Tawn

Sorry about the BFNs Cheryl and Shellie. I'll keep my fingers crossed it is just too early! 

And congrats on the July wedding, we were July 30th last year and it was a perfect time of year! I am sure it will be gorgeous!!!!! And just a thought, a friend of mine accidentally got pregnant before her wedding and was 6 months pg on the big day. And she looked radiant, as I know you would too if that were the case! But I am sure you will be pregnant well before then!

Thanks Dani, glad to be back! I enjoyed the break from obsessively TTC, but I love this forum as a way to get it all of my chest and chat with women who totally understand (I told a few people about our m/c while on holiday and they said "it is so common" and all that. So say the people who haven't had one!). And I am glad that your clomid seems to be working, hopefully the side effects don't get too extreme! Or you get a quick easy BFP to make it all worth it :)


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh figners crossed it will work hun! I hope we all get our BFPs this month, iv only been TTC since October, had 1 MC, last month i was desperate to get pregnant now this month i feel really calm about it all.....................so weird xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Dani, hopefully the clomid is working!! 

Shellie, can believe you have set the date already!!! We have so far only managed to pick a month which is Sept and we are flexible on that lol!! We are waiting to hear back from a hotel in Blackpool, my dad works there so we are hoping to get a discount! But my oh's brother is a minister so we want him to be part of the ceremony so we also need to find somewhere we can do that. 

Sorry for BFN's though ladies, it's not over til the witch shows!!


----------



## CortneyMarie

Hey Tawn nice to see you back :)

Crossing my fingers for ya Dani, that your clomid works its exciting to know you have that much better of a chance to catch that egg!!

Sorry Shellie and Cheryl those BFNs suck to see!! That is what I've been getting, Saturday morning I had the faintest line ever no one else but me could see it until the test dried then they could see but it was so barely there. The next day BFN then that afternoon I took a CB and I thought I seen a faint line but the boy said I was just staring to hard at the thing!! (I said you think I don't know that!!!!) Anyway I tried taking the test apart and there was nothing. Monday BFN actually I got what I think must be an evap...there was a smear on the test and where the test line should be it was white instead of pink from the smear. I never had evaps before but Im guessing I must have got a bad bunch of tests bc I had three ghost lines and that blank line??:shrug: I waiting on af to come bc I cannot handle squinting at tests like the boy said its not an optical illusion!! But I will stare and tilt and obsess oh the craziness of ttc especially now after the mc, every month I convince myself I'm pregnant for some reason or another and I'm not I just need to chill out!!! Sorry for the rant ladies!! Thanks for listening :flower:

Shellie congrats on the wedding date I love summer weddings :)

I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well and I'm sending out babydust and god vibes to all of you!!!:hugs:

p.s. Im internet free so I'll only be on once in awhile. I'm totally going through withdrawl already!!


----------



## dancareoi

CortneyMarie said:


> Hey Tawn nice to see you back :)
> 
> Crossing my fingers for ya Dani, that your clomid works its exciting to know you have that much better of a chance to catch that egg!!
> 
> Sorry Shellie and Cheryl those BFNs suck to see!! That is what I've been getting, Saturday morning I had the faintest line ever no one else but me could see it until the test dried then they could see but it was so barely there. The next day BFN then that afternoon I took a CB and I thought I seen a faint line but the boy said I was just staring to hard at the thing!! (I said you think I don't know that!!!!) Anyway I tried taking the test apart and there was nothing. Monday BFN actually I got what I think must be an evap...there was a smear on the test and where the test line should be it was white instead of pink from the smear. I never had evaps before but Im guessing I must have got a bad bunch of tests bc I had three ghost lines and that blank line??:shrug: I waiting on af to come bc I cannot handle squinting at tests like the boy said its not an optical illusion!! But I will stare and tilt and obsess oh the craziness of ttc especially now after the mc, every month I convince myself I'm pregnant for some reason or another and I'm not I just need to chill out!!! Sorry for the rant ladies!! Thanks for listening :flower:
> 
> Shellie congrats on the wedding date I love summer weddings :)
> 
> I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well and I'm sending out babydust and god vibes to all of you!!!:hugs:
> 
> p.s. Im internet free so I'll only be on once in awhile. I'm totally going through withdrawl already!!

I got BFN yesterday - did two tests in 2 hours hoping I`d done the first wrong and squinting and holding up to light and every which way trying to see an imaginary line. Witch here now so out til next month.:cry:


----------



## CortneyMarie

dancareoi said:


> CortneyMarie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tawn nice to see you back :)
> 
> Crossing my fingers for ya Dani, that your clomid works its exciting to know you have that much better of a chance to catch that egg!!
> 
> Sorry Shellie and Cheryl those BFNs suck to see!! That is what I've been getting, Saturday morning I had the faintest line ever no one else but me could see it until the test dried then they could see but it was so barely there. The next day BFN then that afternoon I took a CB and I thought I seen a faint line but the boy said I was just staring to hard at the thing!! (I said you think I don't know that!!!!) Anyway I tried taking the test apart and there was nothing. Monday BFN actually I got what I think must be an evap...there was a smear on the test and where the test line should be it was white instead of pink from the smear. I never had evaps before but Im guessing I must have got a bad bunch of tests bc I had three ghost lines and that blank line??:shrug: I waiting on af to come bc I cannot handle squinting at tests like the boy said its not an optical illusion!! But I will stare and tilt and obsess oh the craziness of ttc especially now after the mc, every month I convince myself I'm pregnant for some reason or another and I'm not I just need to chill out!!! Sorry for the rant ladies!! Thanks for listening :flower:
> 
> Shellie congrats on the wedding date I love summer weddings :)
> 
> I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well and I'm sending out babydust and god vibes to all of you!!!:hugs:
> 
> p.s. Im internet free so I'll only be on once in awhile. I'm totally going through withdrawl already!!
> 
> I got BFN yesterday - did two tests in 2 hours hoping I`d done the first wrong and squinting and holding up to light and every which way trying to see an imaginary line. Witch here now so out til next month.:cry:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear I know its the pits!! I can honestly feel my sanity go out the window during the tww!! I told the boy last night I just want AF to show her nasty face already bc I can't stand this limbo of craziness much longer. It doesn't help much that my body is clearly changing I'm 13 dpo and although my boobs are big they don't hurt and usually they are big and PAINFUL from just a couple dpo?? Oh well on to the next month at least we will get a break from worrying before we O next.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry Ladies xxxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

I drove myself crazy during TWW , analyzing every little thing looking for signs, constantly googling things.

All this just makes it worse.

this is all new to me - i have always conceived first time so it is a real shock to the system.

i am 40 now and due to googling too much i am now worried sick i will never get my rainbow.

i really need to try and relax and stop looking on the internet so much, I will turn into a nut job otherwise.


----------



## cathgibbs

im exactly like you hun, the internet should be banned from us when we are in the TWW!!! its torture xxx


----------



## dancareoi

cathgibbs said:


> im exactly like you hun, the internet should be banned from us when we are in the TWW!!! its torture xxx

In a way things were probably better years ago - when perish the thought, the internet didn`t exist.

My mom had me in 1971 - not even HPT were availalble then. the docs didn`t even test until 3 periods were missed and then the results took a week and no scans either.

ignorance is bliss, as they say!


----------



## cathgibbs

I wish i could live in the olden times up until im about 2-3 months pregnant haha just so i wouldnt be able to test all the time, google the littlest things! life would be a lot simpler!! 

anyone really really tired after Ov? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I am a nightmare when it comes to googling!! Everything is a symptom to me in the 2ww! I told myself I would wait a whole week to test last week, I waited a week and nothing, then the witch showed. It's like she's mocking me lol, wait until after I've tested again to show up!! 

But it's cd3 now and I'm feeling good about this month.....I just know its gonna be my month!! Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what we need!! some PMA!!!! i got everything X for you hun! you will get your BFP!! 

Omg i just nearly fell asleep in work, i am sooooo tired its unreal, the last time i was like this was when i was pregnant but right now im only 2-4DPO so i HIGHLY doubt im preg! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yes PMA is the way forward! I really think that June is going to be a month full of BFPs or us all!! I can't wait to start seeing them all! 
I have calculated that if I get pg this month my due date will be 3/3/2013. I don't know why seen as I haven't even ovulated yet but I just know its going to happen! 

Loads of baby dust to everyone and looking forward to all these BFPs!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i worked out my EDD aswell hun haha i think we all have lol mine will be Feb 17th!! if i get my BFP ill be able to hear the babys heartbeat from my birthday June 24th  exciting times ahead!! i hope everyone who is in the 2WW gets their BFPs hun, everyone is soo lovely, we all deserve it dont we xxx


----------



## baileybubs

We do all deserve it and we are all gonna get it too, I can see lots of rainbow babies in the future!! 

Gl with all the tests coming up! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Nessah yay for o on its way get baby dancing

Bumpblues I hope your cheeky one turns to a surprise bfp on 10th

Shellie sorry you got a bfn but it's still early. Congratulations on setting the date for you wedding! You made me chuckle about the bd'ing injuries 

Cheryl sorry about your bfn too, but it's early for you too, you are both very much still in. gL for when you both re-test

I hope the clomid works for you and it doesn't make you feel too I'll

Baileybubs I didn't realise you were getting married soon too, congratulations

Courtney sorry for your bfn I hope it turns to a bfp when you next test

Dancareoi sorry the witch got you I he this cycle is your lucky one

Wow you ladies have been busy, I hope I didn't miss anyone.

Afm I have had the most amount of cm I have ever had, I hope it's a good sign


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds like a very good sign mrs duck FX'd for you!!

Has anyone heard Ed Sheerans new song? I was having a drink in my local club and it came on tv, now I didnt see the title but knew straight away what it was about....it's called Small Bump and it's such a lovely song. Especially as its written and performed by a man, nice to hear their side of the story xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks baileybubs I hope so.

No I haven't heard it yet, will YouTube it later


----------



## baileybubs

The official video isn't on YouTube yet it's just the acoustic version but it's still lovely. It's the end of the song that brings a year to my eye though xx


----------



## CherylC3

We do all deserve BFPs ladies..xx
I hope I get mines this month cos if it's next cycle my due date will be 9th march the date of my mc :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hugs Cheryl, I hope you get your BFP this month, I hope we all do!!


----------



## Tawn

Awww I am hoping for LOTS of BFPs this month! It seems like a lot of us are in the TWW, so hopefully there is a bnb explosion soon :)

Afm, I have had dull achey cramps on and off yesterday and today. I am guessing I am about 6dpo today, so VERY early for them to be AF coming but I have never had AF-type cramps except her showing up the next day except for when I was pregnant. I told myself I wasn't gonna symptom spot this month since we were all over the place with our bd schedule and I am not 100% when I o'd exactly, and then these darn cramps come out of nowhere and make me wonder...... :shrug: Who knows!?!?!


----------



## CherylC3

I had cramps from ovulation right up till 9dpo, not had any the last cpl of days...x


----------



## Tawn

Do you usually have cramps after ovulation but way before af Cheryl? I really hope it is a sign for both of us! Fx'd!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Tawn I told myself the same thing and it is a big FAiL lol!

As for the cramping I'm dpo 7 and I had cramps dpo 5 & 6


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Hugs Cheryl, I hope you get your BFP this month, I hope we all do!!

I second that, GL everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

We are all about the same dpo, does anyone else have a huge amount of cm? I've never had so much!


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> We are all about the same dpo, does anyone else have a huge amount of cm? I've never had so much!

Omg yes! I took 3 showers yesterday bc I felt nasty! Feel like I should be wearing a pad.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh good I hope it's a good sign


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsDuck said:


> Ooooh good I hope it's a good sign

Me too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Whoa... It's getting very exciting in here! Cramps are a great sign, had them with DD. Increased CM is also a very good sign, had that with little dragon. 

Cheryl: Fingers crossed its just to early. I'm hoping the hint of the line, was the start of your BFP! When will you :test: again? :hugs:

Cath: My birthday is June 27... Yay for June Babies! It would be so nice seeing a HB for your birthday! :) Fatigue is a good start to the 2ww. :hugs:

Dani: I was just thinking about you! When is O supposed to be here? I'm hoping June is the month for your BFP! :)


----------



## CherylC3

I've got loads yesterday I felt like I had a puddle In my pant lol sorry. X


----------



## CherylC3

My cramping stopped yesterday I'm not testing waiting af to show or not so will not be testing for a week.x


----------



## Sweetz33

CherylC3 said:


> I've got loads yesterday I felt like I had a puddle In my pant lol sorry. X

Me too girl me too! Lol! I even told my DH that I thought something g was broken down there...y'all should of seen his face haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the willpower Cheryl I hope you get your bfp when you next test.

I showed my dh too so I can imagine the face you got from yours sweetz


----------



## CherylC3

Lol our men must love our ttc detail lol wh says romance is dead. X


----------



## Sweetz33

CherylC3 said:


> Lol our men must love our ttc detail lol wh says romance is dead. X

Lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrs duck would fatigue kick in at 2 or 4 dpo? Shattered! Xxx

Cheryl I actually loled then lmfao xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Omg I am wishing my week off away now coz u can't wait to O next week and start trying to catch that egg lol!! I hate the 2ww though so I guess I should just enjoy this week while I can lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I was completely shattered 3&4dpo I had to have an afternoon nap, had a lazy day yesterday so not too bad and I feel ok today, I don't know when everyone else felt shattered??

Baileybubs it's so funny how much we wish our lives away whilst ttc. Have a lovely time off


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so sorry on the BFNs. Im sure the BFP's are on their way.

Tawn- have we already discussed this? My wedding was the 30th July last year too.


----------



## Tawn

Leinzlove said:


> Whoa... It's getting very exciting in here! Cramps are a great sign, had them with DD. Increased CM is also a very good sign, had that with little dragon.
> 
> Cheryl: Fingers crossed its just to early. I'm hoping the hint of the line, was the start of your BFP! When will you :test: again? :hugs:
> 
> Cath: My birthday is June 27... Yay for June Babies! It would be so nice seeing a HB for your birthday! :) Fatigue is a good start to the 2ww. :hugs:
> 
> Dani: I was just thinking about you! When is O supposed to be here? I'm hoping June is the month for your BFP! :)

My bday is June 26th! I think this call for a bnb birthday party :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwweeeee three June birthdays in here! :happydance::happydance:

Any more June birthdays in here?


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's my 30th on July 8th. X


----------



## Bumpblues82

My mums bday was June 26th x miss her so much.


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> I'm so sorry on the BFNs. Im sure the BFP's are on their way.
> 
> Tawn- have we already discussed this? My wedding was the 30th July last year too.

Poppy, no I never knew that! We are anniversary twins :) How's the bubba doing? Have you arranged to have an early scan? I have been so out of the loop while on holiday!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bumpblue: How are you doing this cycle? Testing? I'm sorry for the loss of your mother. That must be so hard. I lost my little brother this past October, he was 15. That was so hard... :hugs:

30! Yay! I'll be 29 on June 27!

While we are at it... Do I have any anniversary buddies in here? My anniversary is November 19th!


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry my anniversary is 16th July. X


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Lots of July Anniversaries in here! :happydance: x


----------



## Wiggler

I'm a June birthday too, June 19th :happydance:

How is everyone this morning? x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhhh all we need is someone to have a birthday on the 25th and we have 4 consecutive birthdays!! YAY!!!

So sorry for your loss of your mother and for the loss of your brother MrsDuck :-( so hard to lose someone so close to you...........

Mrs Duck i think it may be the progestrone making us tired, someone told me that afetr OV theres quite a bit left around and sometimes gives you PG symptoms, thank God for that i thought i was going loopy lol!! my CM has dried up so i dont think im in this month! xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry on the BFNs. Im sure the BFP's are on their way.
> 
> Tawn- have we already discussed this? My wedding was the 30th July last year too.
> 
> Poppy, no I never knew that! We are anniversary twins :) How's the bubba doing? Have you arranged to have an early scan? I have been so out of the loop while on holiday!Click to expand...

I'm having a private scan in sat. So nervous as I think all my symptoms have gone :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy I'm sure u will be fine Hun...xx
Cath u might not be out..

Afm I had a bit of spotting when I wiped earlier I'm now thinking I'm out and af will be coming soon cos I think 12dpo is late for implantation we'll I think I'm 12 dpo...:(


----------



## cathgibbs

Implantation can occure from 6-12DPO! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't technically have an anniversary yet as I'm not married but he asked me out on Christmas day, then a year later Christmas day was the day my last AF started before my pregnancy so was technically the first day of my pregnancy!! And my birthday was Sunday, and also the start of AF so fingers crossed it will also be the first day of my new pregnancy!!!

Anyone testing today or soon?? 

Gl for sat poppy, I'm sure it will all be fine hun, they say you normally start to feel better as the weeks go on so maybe that's why it feels like pg symptoms are going xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

I just read tht implantation bleeding is the last stage of the egg planting so I can only hope. I think If I'm not pg by aug I'm going to my dr..x


----------



## cathgibbs

got everything x for you hun, your symptoms seemd so pos, im hoping its a late implantation xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

p.s have you done anymore tests recently? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

OI hope so tht or I'm a crazy lady with strange bumpy nipples now :(


----------



## cathgibbs

hahahaha and you dont want be like that lol! i had them last month! OH noticed them first i think it was from the hormone left after the MC, i really hope you get your :bfp: hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> I'm having a private scan in sat. So nervous as I think all my symptoms have gone :-(

Awww hun I am sure everything is going beautifully! It is probably just nerves for the scan making you doubt things. Honestly, I am praying for your bean and hope to hear good news on Saturday! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Sounds like a very good sign mrs duck FX'd for you!!
> 
> Has anyone heard Ed Sheerans new song? I was having a drink in my local club and it came on tv, now I didnt see the title but knew straight away what it was about....it's called Small Bump and it's such a lovely song. Especially as its written and performed by a man, nice to hear their side of the story xxx

thats my favourite song!! like you say its refreshing to get a mans side of the emotions when it comes to miscarriage especially in a song xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I saw the video on tv and I couldn't actually hear the words at first, and it's just Ed Sheeran sat in a hospital waiting room and I just knew what the song was about! So I googled the lyrics and they are really beautiful, I immediately downloaded the song off iTunes! It's so well written and i like to think that's what my oh would say if he was more articulate. He's a man of few words my oh, and an ex-boxer too so doesn't like to show his emotions, makes him "less manly" apparently. But even he said the song was lovely!


----------



## Marlee1980

[I'm having a private scan in sat. So nervous as I think all my symptoms have gone :-([/QUOTE]

Fingers crossed for you Poppy! With me, my symtoms come in waves. Some days they are really bad, and some days they aren't really noticeable so its not definitely a bad thing for you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Marlee how are things with you and OH now? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> ohhh figners crossed it will work hun! I hope we all get our BFPs this month, iv only been TTC since October, had 1 MC, last month i was desperate to get pregnant now this month i feel really calm about it all.....................so weird xxx

I could have wrote that!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Whoa... It's getting very exciting in here! Cramps are a great sign, had them with DD. Increased CM is also a very good sign, had that with little dragon.
> 
> Cheryl: Fingers crossed its just to early. I'm hoping the hint of the line, was the start of your BFP! When will you :test: again? :hugs:
> 
> Cath: My birthday is June 27... Yay for June Babies! It would be so nice seeing a HB for your birthday! :) Fatigue is a good start to the 2ww. :hugs:
> 
> Dani: I was just thinking about you! When is O supposed to be here? I'm hoping June is the month for your BFP! :)
> 
> My bday is June 26th! I think this call for a bnb birthday party :winkwink:Click to expand...

That is my DS's Bday!!!! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

My DD loves Ed Sheeran, like actually obsessed, its her first crush! She went to a gig with her dad this year and loved every minute! she is only 6 LOL

My first anniversary is this July, 19th. DH told me the gift he got me yday and I cried. When we went to Florida it was with money my Granda left us in his will. When we were there DH sneaked off and picked me a fresh water pearl from an oyster. He is having it made into a ring. He ended up telling me cos he wanted help designing it and also he knows I have my mum and dads engagement ring (no longer married) so asked if I wanted to incorporate the stones. I was so shocked as he is not romantic EVER!!

But now I have to think of something to get him... hard!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani is that how you feel? I dont know if its this weather or what but i honestly feel like saying 'oh well if AF shows theres always next month!' when we first TTC back in October i was constantly symptom spotting and taking tests and when i did cv in March i didnt think about it at all and only done a test when AF was late by 3 days. Fed up of symptom spotting and counting down the days, i think after this month ill just use OPKS and not get obsessed xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Dani Rose said:


> My DD loves Ed Sheeran, like actually obsessed, its her first crush! She went to a gig with her dad this year and loved every minute! she is only 6 LOL
> 
> My first anniversary is this July, 19th. DH told me the gift he got me yday and I cried. When we went to Florida it was with money my Granda left us in his will. When we were there DH sneaked off and picked me a fresh water pearl from an oyster. He is having it made into a ring. He ended up telling me cos he wanted help designing it and also he knows I have my mum and dads engagement ring (no longer married) so asked if I wanted to incorporate the stones. I was so shocked as he is not romantic EVER!!
> 
> But now I have to think of something to get him... hard!!!

My DH and i are coming up to our 15th wedding anniversary and have been together for nearly 24 years - he usually gets me flowers, but i don`t get him anything!!!!

One year for his birthday i bought him a flying lesson!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> My DD loves Ed Sheeran, like actually obsessed, its her first crush! She went to a gig with her dad this year and loved every minute! she is only 6 LOL
> 
> My first anniversary is this July, 19th. DH told me the gift he got me yday and I cried. When we went to Florida it was with money my Granda left us in his will. When we were there DH sneaked off and picked me a fresh water pearl from an oyster. He is having it made into a ring. He ended up telling me cos he wanted help designing it and also he knows I have my mum and dads engagement ring (no longer married) so asked if I wanted to incorporate the stones. I was so shocked as he is not romantic EVER!!
> 
> But now I have to think of something to get him... hard!!!

OMG Dani that is amazing!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I know I am still emotional about it, I think it was the clomid hormones LOL

Well he wants to bungee jump and wants a beetle (cant afford a car) so I was thinking how about a boudoir shoot on and in a beetle for him, can make a mini calendar or something?!? Saucy! First one is paper after all!

Cath I just said to my friend before I read your post that initially after the MC I was desperate to get pg and now the more time that passes I am more relaxed and actually consider not TTC but not preventing... I know my OCD would kick in around O though haha!

I think I get more scared too of being pg than I was at first. It's like I have accepted I am not pg and won't be for a while, so a BFP will be a nice surprise should I get one x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Dani!!!! I think DH would love it and like you said the 1st year is paper so a calander/picture would be a great idea!!! if hes into helicopters or anything like that there was a voucher on WOWza (Like Groupon) for a 4hr helicopter ride for £139, includes taking off etc?!

I think that might be true, we are afraid of getting pregnant again after what has happened etc? i hink NTNP will be the way for me next month but im like you, as soon as O come ill be marching OH to the bedroom lol! xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

cathgibbs said:


> Marlee how are things with you and OH now? xxx

Thanks for asking Cath :) Things are very difficult. I am trying to maintain contact as I think it will be easier once the baby arrives but its tough. 1 day at a time


----------



## cathgibbs

Are you still just taking a break or are you not together at all, i know it must be really hard for you hun but atleast you got this pregnancy to focus on and get yourself through it all xxxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Right now we are not together at all which is very tough but you are right - I am trying to focus on this pregnancy and stay possitive. I go for my next scan in less than a week and I will get a better idea of how far along I am and all that fun stuff


----------



## cathgibbs

Maybe you will get back after a break hun, a break clears the air! this pregnancy will def take your mind off things!!! How are you and your friend aswell? xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

My friend is finally on the waiting list for IVF. Appearently the wait here where I live is about 1 - 2 months so she is hoping to start in June or July. We got together on Sunday and talked about that - I never brought up my pregnancy and neither did she. I am praying that she is successful the first round of IVF. I think it will make my pregnancy so much easier on her.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow there are so many birthdays and anniversaries in the next couple of months.

Dani that is so sweet what a lovely thing to do

Marlee I hope everything works out for you

Afm still lots of cm today, I'm cd 21 the longest cycle I've had since mmc has been 23 days so af could show up any time now......please witch stay away


----------



## Marlee1980

My fingers are crosses for you MrsDuck!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw marlee hope u get things sorted..

Well ladies I'm on cd 27 11dpo and I think af will be here by tomoro loads of backache cramps and so bloated..:(


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: That is so very sweet about DH and the pearl! :) 

Cheryl: NOOO! The :witch: just can't show her ugly face. I still hope you see BFP! :hugs: And it's not taking until August! 

Cathy: I hear you about the just OPK next month or NTNP. However, you won't need to do either because you are just days away from finding out you're pregnant! :)

Wiggler: Good to see you, hun? Have you tested or getting close to? Any 2ww symptom spotting? Yay for the June birthday. Send me some extra special luck, as thats the day for my first scan. :hugs:

Poppy: Try to stay positive. As I know that being PAL is scary at times. I can't stop the nightmares that I MC'd again. They are awful. I'm excited about seeing pics and hearing nothing but good news on Saturday. Symptoms do come and go, so don't let that be worriesome. :hugs:

Marlee: Yay for your scan in less than a week also. I wish things were going better for you and OH. :hugs:

Duck: Fingerscrossed that the :witch: isn't about to show her ugly face. What short cycles you have! That must be very nice. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I really hope it's not AF but I felt the same Saturday and witch showed on Sunday, but don't give up hope, pg symptoms are very similar! Could be a late implanter. 

Marlee, I'm so sorry it's rough on you at the mo with your partner. It must be hard but keep focusing on that beautiful baby you are growing and everything will work out for the best hun.

Mrs duck, FX'd Hun, can't wait to see your BFP soon!!

Who's testing again soon.....I'm becoming obsessed!! I need a BFP fix lol!!!

AFM, it's cd4 and I'm already gearing up to start opk's on cd6 lol!! AF has gone yay, which means they seem to be back to normal. I am soooo lucky coz AF only lasts 3 days for me. Even dtd today (sorry tmi) and it was great to really feel back to normal after the miscarriage.


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrs duck your so cute,than you  having a few slight cramps on my right hand side this evening  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and dani, that really is the most romantically amazing thing I have ever heard!! What a sweetheart your dh is!

Leinzlove - hope its all going on with your sticky bean, any ms? When's your next scan?

Poppy - thinking of you for Saturday, I'm sure it will all be great and that little bean will be gorgeous and have a good strong hb!

Wiggler - how are things looking now? Any sign of O? Has everything been given the all clear?

Anyone who I haven't mentioned I'm sorry!! It's so hard to keep track of everyone!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh Cath cramps at 3dpo is definatley a good sign!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh really?! I'm either 3 or 5 dpo,its not that bad just as I'm lying in bed I'm feeling them  xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I'm so happy to hear how positive you are. You are getting close to watching for O. I hope she gets here earlier and you get the June BFP! :hugs:

Thanks, I'm hoping my bean is sticking tightly. MS spells mainly at night, vivid dreams, sore boobs, frequent urination... Not to bad. My first scan is June 19. I'll be 8w3d.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl you aren't out yet, hopefully it's pg symptoms you are feeling

Thank you leinzlove, my cycles used to be 31days before my mc but don't seem to be able to get anywhere near it now

Thank you baileybubs I am wishing the days away so that I can test, I'm glad af has finished for you and you can get baby dancing


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh leinzlove 19 June isn't far away I can't wait to see the pics


----------



## cathgibbs

When you testing MrsDuck xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I wish I'm just gearing up tht I'm out now and l be on cycle 2 after mc. 
When u testing mrs duck?x


----------



## MrsDuck

I will try to wait til Monday but might cave over the weekend if af doesn't show before

As you are already testing haha when is your next poas fix cath?


----------



## baileybubs

Leinzlove - I'm just hoping my positivity isn't getting too irritating! I know that people have down days and it can be annoying to have someone always being peppy and too excitable but I really do feel positive this month!

Cath - I read that at about 3 to 5 dpo the egg will be being pushed down the Fallopian tube and that could cause cramps.....FX'd!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Sorry, I was thinking 23 day cycles were a good thing. I guess that would depend on your LP. But, it could be atleast 10 days and 23 day cycles would be long enough to fall pg. Are you Oing CD10-CD13?

Bailey: Nothing wrong with being positive... It's good to be happy! Unfortunatley it's not always easy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Dang stupid :witch: for showing her ugly face! :hugs: I'm hoping its a June BFP for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I ov'ed cd10 last cycle with a 23 day cycle, this month I think I ov'ed cd12 so I should have a slightly longer cycle this time, it's getting slightly longer each cycle but still nowhere near my normal 31days


----------



## Leinzlove

No, Duck but it's better!! Your LP is fine!! :happydance: And you have more chances to fall pregnant, and less of a cycle wait. I O'd later after my MC, on CD21, I was do for a 35 day cycle. 

Anyways, hopefully you won't see it get longer! It's time for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I hadn't looked at it that way thanks leinzlove. I really hope this is my month thanks :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Well the witch isn't here but all her symtoms are :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Well Cheryl... I know you know! You aren't out until the :witch: shows her ugly face. And I'm still hoping she doesn't! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u. U never know!


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy - Good luck at your scan on Saturday :hugs: try not to worry hun 

Dani - OMG that is sooo lovely of your DH :cloud9: You are a very lucky lady! The calander sounds like a lovely anniversary pressie :D

Marlee - :hugs:

MrsDuck - Got all my fingers crossed for you sweetie

Cheryl - I hope you get your BFP - don't forget they can be preggy symptoms too :hugs:

Leinz - How are you?

Bailey - So glad AF has passed, best of luck for this cycle :thumbup:

As for me, I am 5DPO today and feeling nothing, which is normal for me before AF and pregnancy. If I am preggy then some time in the next 1-6 days my uterus will start feeling strange. x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm good Wiggler, thanks! I did leave some words for you in earlier posts. That you must have missed. Hard to keep up with this chat happy thread.

On your birthday I go for my first can. Send me some extra special lucky dust. :)

Also yay for the 2ww. I hope your uterus feels strange soon!:)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I hope so... Wiggler hope u get ur BFP this month. Xx


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh leinz, thats so exciting, I hope the can goes well! sending tonnes of special lucky dust your way :dust: :dust:

Thanks ladies, I really hope this month is the month x x x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.


----------



## Marlee1980

Sorry you are having a rough time TTC .... fingers crossed that you get your BFP this month!!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck it won't be till the weekend now lol ill try,cxx
Cheryl any signs of the wicked with xxx


----------



## CherylC3

She's on her way had a bit more spotting at least now I know she's not going to be here on holiday and I will be having lots of ovulation sex on holiday :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yes!! you BD every minute lol! Atleast you can drink and relax aswell hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm going to do OPKs then forget about the 2ww and just hav a wee break from the madness x


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont blame you hun, all this waiting, symptom spotting is enough to drive anyone around the bend, if i dont get my BFP this month im going to just let nature take its course next month xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

baileybubs said:


> Oh and dani, that really is the most romantically amazing thing I have ever heard!! What a sweetheart your dh is!
> 
> Leinzlove - hope its all going on with your sticky bean, any ms? When's your next scan?
> 
> Poppy - thinking of you for Saturday, I'm sure it will all be great and that little bean will be gorgeous and have a good strong hb!
> 
> Wiggler - how are things looking now? Any sign of O? Has everything been given the all clear?
> 
> Anyone who I haven't mentioned I'm sorry!! It's so hard to keep track of everyone!!

Just so you know this isn't normal behaviour for him, he seems to appreciate me more with age so I guess that is a good thing :)

He proposed to me in my jammies with burnt croissants on paper plates! LOL


----------



## Dani Rose

ttcbabyisom said:


> Sorry for being mia lately! After last cycle's s let down, i went into a funk and during that same time, they let a load of people go at work and i was scared to death of getting fired. I did not lose my job and have since been reassigned and have been very sad and depressed about it. As of today, I'm starting to feel better but all of that stress has kept my mind off the baby-making for a bit but I think might also have messed up my cycle. My chart is all over the place right now. My temp would indicate a possible early O this cycle but i had a positive OPK yesterday and a very faint one today. I'm not supposed to O until tomorrow...having O cramps today so hopefully things are on track. If not, not sure we did it the right days but i think we've done it enough this month to catch the eggy so FINGERS CROSSED! I'll go back through all of the posts I've missed to catch up but I hope EVERYONE is doing well and I can't wait to hear about any new BFP's since I've been mia.

Sorry you have been having a bad time, I think we have all been there at one point and can relate. Hugs


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww did he really Dani?! ahhh i think thats so cute!! I got a funny feeling my OH will be doing it soon and iv always said to him I dont care how he does it aslong as its not over the top and something out of character for him......im expecting him to do it whilst im in the bath.......................romantic!!

You must be like a fine whiskey...........get better with age!! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I kno I'm going to do OPKs then forget about the 2ww and just hav a wee break from the madness x

Your holiday will be excellent for TTC because you will relaxed and happy which can only be good for you and will hopefully help the process!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> Awwwww did he really Dani?! ahhh i think thats so cute!! I got a funny feeling my OH will be doing it soon and iv always said to him I dont care how he does it aslong as its not over the top and something out of character for him......im expecting him to do it whilst im in the bath.......................romantic!!
> 
> You must be like a fine whiskey...........get better with age!! xxx

I had no idea he was planning to, he didn't either, we basically went to bed one night and watched a film, I fell asleep and he thought to himself "I think il get engaged tomorrow" then he thought all night of how to escape out the house first thing to buy a ring and how to get money out the account without me noticing! So he got up before me, rang the house from his mobile, pretended to talk to his work about coming in with some tools and said he had to nip out. It was the christmas break so he was off. 
He went to the bank and the jewellers, bought the exact ring I had looked at for years and years (like before I met him) and came back hours later. I was mad! haha

He asked if I wanted breakfast (I was playing with DD and opening some toys out the boxes for her) and off he went to get it, he came through and was on bended knee for ages, I didn't see him then was like WTF is he doing... I looked on the tray and seen a box but thought it was a joke, I was scared to touch it incase he snapped it shut and said haha only kidding.

Turns out was the real deal and he meant every word. That is our funny unromantic story but everyone laughed at the wedding when he told it! LOL


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Dani thats lovely!!! i love engagement stories like that!! what date did he pop the question?? a lot of thought went into it though with him ringing the house phone etc! his poor knee must have been hurting for ages kneeling down hahaha xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Is it really bad I forgot the date lol. It was the 28/29 Dec. My friend got married the day after so that's how I rem it lol.

He was saying "dani" over and over to get me to look and I was ignoring him trying to get a toy open haha. 

Yeh it was thoughtful but you know when you imagine your engagement as a girl, that wasn't it lol


----------



## cathgibbs

No its not bad haha xmas is a busy time your bound to forget  

How did you imagine it? is he a mans man? 

ideally i would love my OH to do something spectacular but i know it will never happen, he hasnt got the head for ideas so thats why i said i would like it done simple lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My oh proposed when he was drunk lol!! How romantic??! But he did ask again the next day and tell me he meant every word. He's not so good with expressing his emotions so I probably got a more romantics proposal from him being drunk lol!!

What a lovely proposal story though dani, he sounds like a lovely bloke!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm out girls! 

Seems like the :witch: is beginning to rear her ugly head, as I've got spotting this morning. I also had a migraine last night and I pretty much always get one just as she starts (I guess the sudden drop in hormones doesn't sit well with me). And my temp has gone down. No engagement baby :nope: At least the cycle that seemed like it would never end is over (50 very very long days!!!)

Calculating next possible EDD ... assuming O around CD 20 ... March 12th 2013... 3 days shy of OH's 32nd birthday


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well day 15 of cycle and still no positive opk :/ come on mrs egg where r u??


----------



## Bumpblues82

Shellie I worked out if I get a Bfp this month i will be due 21 feb 2013 which is exactly 5 years after finding out my son was a boy at my 20 week scan!! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back ttcbabyisom so sorry you have been having a stressful time of things lately :hugs:

Dani that's a great story my dh proposed up a huge tower with fantastic views all across Istanbul while we were on holiday

Cheryl sorry the witch got you, have a lovely time away eating pâté, drinking alcohol etc and hope you make a holiday baby

Shellie sorry the witch got you too, has anyone got a spell to send her away?
Shellie have you got your engagement ring back yet?

Hello to everyone else

I have only got 5 ic pg tests plus a few opks I'm holding off ordering more just in case I don't need them......well I can hope!


----------



## cathgibbs

Order loads MrsDuck! They always come in handy  iv got 11 ic 1 cb plus 1 frer debating to order more lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we all need to buy shares in a pg/opk producing company haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Without us those companies wouldn't survive lol I just broke down crying on my kitchen floor because there's no milk here for my food,wtf?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooooh emotional that's a sign :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Tht is a sign lol... I'm still waiting for af getting brown discharge :( pls come so I can get on to my next cycle. X

I have 80 OPKs 1 Internet cheap, 2 digits and 1 frer I'm all set lol..x

Sorry shellie maybe next month..x
Blue bump ur OPK will soon be pos Hun..x

I've made a doctors appointment for after my holiday to ask for help on ttc I kno I'm only 26 bu my hubby is 38 and just want a little help from my doctor how did u ladies get clomid did u ask for it?x

Mrs duck il be eating all the pate and drinking all the cocktails I can :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry for AF girls and shellie for no engagement baby :( 

Mrs Duck that sounds lovely! :)

Baileybubs he is a really nice guy, always there for me and keeps me smiling. I don't give him enough credit. He came home late tonight as he was working over time for my ring... awwww! I feel loved lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Cheryl your more stocked up than me lol! I bet you'll wake up with af tomorrow hun xxx

Awwww dani be sounds amazing! I'd love my oh to do something nice for me..... xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I hope so... Cx u tested anymore?? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nope hun iv resisted lol only 4dpo lol think I might be 6dpo as I had my pos opk on Friday xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol u will be testing again soon..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh without a doubt hun I'd give it 12 hours before I crack lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm very disappointed the :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs: I hope you see the June BFP and make that holiday baby! 

Shellie: I'm sad that your cycle was 50 days long. That is terrible. I hope it gets shorter and you see your June BFP around SO's birthday! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I am always scared to say where I got my clomid, my FS said I needed it with DS but after a year of TTC he wanted me to wait a little longer without it... My friend had some and gave me it... worked first time.

Then this time I ordered it from where she did and we will see if it has worked. I def have signs it is doing what it should but can't rem what my cycle with DS was like in terms of symptoms before O, I rem a lot of O time and after.. pain!!!!

We are unmonitored here on it anyway so really I just missed out the middle man, and I know it's risky but I am a risk taker. Only a low dose so should be ok and I will only do 3 months max I think then a break.

So DH went out last night to the shop and brought me back chocolates, no idea what has got into him LOL!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw how nice dani..xx
Leinzlove I'm still waiting I only had a tiny bit of brown discharge we'd then yesterday there was only a spot so hope the witch is coming but if she's not pls stay away for 9months.. Why does my cycles hav to confuse me more than I already am :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Maybe a BFP is coming :) FX


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh maybe its very late implantation hun?! FX for you!xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd Cheryl!


----------



## Marlee1980

If AF doesn't come full force, when are you set to test again Cheryl?


----------



## MrsDuck

Test again Cheryl, GL x


----------



## baileybubs

When did you last test Cheryl? I'd test again!!

AFM, I cracked and did an opk, which I know is too soon as I'm only on cd6 but I don't want to miss it and end up confused again! But as suspected a definate negative, no surprise lol! I had a few glasses of wine last night though seen as hopefully in a few days that will be it for alcohol for the next year and now I'm kinda feeling ill so I'm glad i don't have to worry about bd'ing haha!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey thats when i started doing mine lol!

What does everyone think of my symptoms so far i think im going mad?!

1DPO - Stitch like pain in left side, CM, Heartburn
2DPO - Tired, Pressure, Urinating a lot, Som CM, Heartburn
3DPO - Tired, Hungry, Slight headache, earache, twinges behind belly button, Cramps on R/side in pm, Heartburn, itching on arms
4DPO - Tired, hungry, slight headache, achy bum & legs, tingling boobs AM, pain under arms, slight backache, emotional (Cried over there being no milk in the house, sore throat, urinating a lot
5DPO - Tired, achy muscles under arms, shooting pains (not strong) in right groin,hungry,thirsty, white bumps on nipple, sore throat, feel like I got a head cold coming, spots :-(, urinating a lot, stomach feels like i got loads of things going on inside it, twinges everywhere, even up to my ribs! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I last tested on tues and not going to test again till thurs fri now... I did get so upset last night broke down on the phone to my mum now she is really worried about me with this ttc situation..x

Cath ur symtoms sound promising I still hav the white nipples lol...x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh dont try yet hun, AF could be late because your stressing yourself out see, i really hope she stays away tho chick 

weird isnt it, i only spotted them when i was looking in the mirror to see if they had changed at all and i thought wth are these white spots!?!?! also got a lovely blue vein going under my boob!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl so sorry, we probably aren't helping as we are keen for you to test as we all want to see you get your bfp x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath- your symptoms so far look good GL.

I did something stupid today and peed on an opk coz I still have loads of cm only for it to come up bloody positive WTF!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs duck get bedding I've heard of loads f woman getting second surges. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've heard that too, apparently lots of women ovulate twice in one cycle so grab your hubby lol!!


----------



## love1623

I haven't checked in with you guys in awhile but I keep up by reading your posts ! :) but I gota say mrs duck you should take a pregnancy test cause I had a pos opk then got positive pregnancy test! Your opk will turn positive if your Preggy :) :) goodluck.. I hope you all get your BFP soon !!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I forgot about tht I got a pos OPK a week b4 I got my BFP...x


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it is the start of a bfp but I'm covering all bases, as soon as I got the positive opk I called my hubby at work and made him come home to stock up on swimmers, then we both went back to work. After all it was a medical emergency lol


----------



## Marlee1980

haha that is awesome MrsDuck!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol mrs duck it is defo an emergency..x
I just did a ic all u girls fault lol.. But I think I see a shadow and can't upload pics on this anyone want me to email them it and they cud upload it?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I'm excited for you Cheryl fingers crossed x


----------



## love1623

I can upload it for you .. Email is [email protected]


----------



## CherylC3

I'm now wishing I used a frer or digi instead of the ic :(


----------



## CherylC3

I've emailed it to u love..x


----------



## love1623

Posting it now ! I def see the line clear as day!! :) woohoo


----------



## CherylC3

Honestly?? I thot my eyes were squinting. Lol..x


----------



## love1623

Its faint but I def see it.. I also could see it better on my phone cause I could zoom in on it ! I would take a frer bet it would be positive... good luck
 



Attached Files:







IMG01112-20120601-1952.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks I don't kno should I do a frer in the morning then or Sunday?xx
It was clearer in real life and my phone was clear cos I cud zoom. Xx


----------



## love1623

Cheryl how many day post ovulation are you??


----------



## CherylC3

I thot 14 but maybe I'm wrong...xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm prob 11 or 12 cos my I counted o day as my last pos OPK. X


----------



## love1623

I would do a frer in the AM.... I had good luck with frers.. I can def see the line better on my phone...


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks il let u kno then. X


----------



## love1623

Your welcome best of luck to you! U feel very positive for u :)


----------



## Marlee1980

I def see a line Cheryl!! I would def test with FMU tomorrow. I have had such a good feeling about you!! Soo excited for yoU!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I deffo saw a line Hun x I'm just entering my tww fingers dressed for me ppl x


----------



## CherylC3

U girls are getting me all excited now ..xx


----------



## Poppy84

Yay cheryl that looks like my first line on an ic. U def need to do a frer as soon as possible and that line will be much clearer


----------



## cathgibbs

Take a hpt MrsDuck! Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol Cheryl it's was deff deff line Hun xx has anyone ever only had an almost pos opk is it poss I just missed it ?? Me and hubby been at it every night so prob have it covered lol I just hate it when u miss ov when u try and catch it on a test x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl! Yay! I see it too! Woohooo get a frer and a digi and do them all yay xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Come on do a test for us u have us all excited lol


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks girls mite do a digi tomoro.. Xx still not getting my hopes up....x
Some woman never get really dark OPKs so maybe u hav ov already. X


----------



## Bumpblues82

I had a dark one last month should I upload a pic ?? It's almost as dark as the control I did it at 2pm and done one at 5 and it's fainter I did have a crampy pain around 3.30


----------



## CherylC3

Upload it x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Kk I'll try it x


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl I'm sooooo excited


----------



## Marlee1980

How are you feeling Poppy? Good luck with your scan tomorrow - my fingers are crossed that everything goes well and maybe your mind will be put at ease a little!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks poppy how u been, excited to see how u get on tomoro. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

It won't let me lol :(


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! I definitley see a line! Test again! This is exciting! Yayay!


----------



## CherylC3

Il do it tomoro with a digi.xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome! I don't know how you can wait! Can you take another IC, to see if it has the same line? I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku. Really nervous about tomorrow. Ill update when I get back


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: Things will go great! Very exciting! I can also see the nervous bit. I'm already nervous and I still have weeks before appt. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Only got digis and 1 frer so going to wait till morning. X


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh... Can't wait for the morning. I'd use the FRER as its more sensitive. Can't wait to read the update! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I want my Bfp lol I can't wait another 12 days lol


----------



## love1623

Cheryl is use a frer as well they r more sensitive than digi


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I will update yous as soon as I do it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I can see a line Cheryl and I even asked my hubby and he said yes too. Good luck for the morning.

Poppy I hope all goes well for tomorrow, I'm sure it will


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness, so much excitement on here this evening! Cheryl, I see that line for sure! I am so excited to login here tomorrow to see your FRER!

And Poppy, I am keeping my fx'd for you tomorrow. I am sure it will all go amazing and you will back here telling us how beautiful and healthy your bean looked :)

PS: Mrs Duck we are around the sam DPO if your ticker is right. When are you testing!?!?!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cheryl I've got my fx for you!

I may be only CD2, but I think this cycle is gonna be a bust ... I was looking at my work schedule and I'm doing 4 straight night shifts around O time ... and OH is working days ... we don't really see each other at all when I'm nights and he works :(


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies good news the frer is positive I finally got my BFP but the bad news is I've started bleeding already.. Ended before it even started :cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations on the bfp, I hope the bleeding is just coz you are due to be bleeding about now, I bled as normal for a day on the day af was due then it stopped. Mr dr told me it was very common. I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: 

Afm I think it was either o or a surge before af, took ic and neg :cry:


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Cheryl I am so sorry hun!!!!! Is the bleeding bad or could it just be some early pregnancy spotting? :hugs: keeping my fx'd your bean is safe and the bleed just something else!


----------



## CherylC3

It's not bad, but any blood and I just like to think I'm out, so I don't get anymore disappointed than I am... I'm so angry I've clearly got problems implanting the egg at least last time I got to 7 wks... I'm just expecting its a chemical wot do I do now??? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I really hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl I really hope the bleeding means nothing. Book yourself a doctors appointment. I want to say congratulations xx


----------



## Tawn

Well if it were a chemical your bfp would start to get lighter pretty quickly. So the only thing I can think to say is try to hold out 2 days and then take another test and see how the bleeding is going. You hear so many stories of women having bleeding early on and then going on to have healthy babies and I really hope that you are going to add yourself to that list!!!!! 

I know the waiting sucks, especially with this kind of worry and I understand your being cautious to avoid more heartache (im the same way!) but I am hopeful for you hun!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with tawn hun, do another test in 2 days time,I really hope its nothing Xxc

Afm,I had real bad cramps like af was due and felt really sick all last night,only 6dpo tho so don't know if that had anything to do with it xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I really hope all is ok and the bleeding wasn't anything to worry about. As Tawn and Cath said, I would leave it a couple of days and see how you go and do another test/go see your doctor. Would AF have been due today coz that might be the reason for the bleeding, and everything might be ok. I had a friend who bled when AF was due for the first 3 months so she wasn't even aware she was pg coz she want ttc! You never know hun, FX'd xxxxx

Cath - again very good signs for 6dpo, sounds like it could be implantation!!!

AFM - it's coming up to possible O time soon yay!! Although I'm not convinced that opk's work for me. And oddly I seemed to be getting O pain on my right last night, but would cd6 be a bit early for O? Plus my opk yesterday was most definatley negative coz I barely even got a faint line, never mind a line as dark as the control lol!!!

Poppy, thinking of you today, hope to be seeing a pic of the little bean later!!!


----------



## CherylC3

My af was dues yesterday I'm just going to wait see how the bleeding is then maybe test again... I'm just trying to tell myself it's a chemical to not get my hopes up. Cx

Cd6 cud be signs ur ready to o..x


----------



## Poppy84

Scan went great! They dated me at 8wk3 and heartbeat was 164bpm


----------



## Tawn

Oh Poppy that is fantastic! I just knew it would all be ok! :happydance: Congrats on seeing your healthy little bean :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations poppy I'm so pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl how is your bleeding now love xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Cheryl I started bleeding very very badly at about 6 weeks. Went to the hospital and was positive I was miscarry ing. After a number of tests (including a scan where I saw the heartbeat for the first time) the doctor told me I had a blood clot in the Placenta. Apparently it accounts for majority of first trimester bleeding and is fairly common. Something to do with the egg imPlanting, moving and imPlanting again. The doctor said that I just needed to take it easy and most likely my body or the baby would absorb any remaining blood from the clot. 

I would test again in a couple days and see if ur line gets darker or make an appt for a blood test to check ur levels. In the meantime take it easy and stay positive. Bleeding in the first trimester can be common and not always a sign of miscarriage.


----------



## Marlee1980

So happy your scan went well Poppy!! Now I just need the same luck on Monday for my 12 week scan. Fingers crOssed


----------



## love1623

Oh Cheryl that's def a BFP! Is it red blood or brown? I'm sure u will be fine as spotting is normal around when your period is due!! I def take a test make sure its getting darker! Praying for u !!!! Xxx


----------



## love1623

congrats poppy !! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Cheryl, I hope its just a breakthrough bleed and your little eggy sticks nice and toght hun :hugs:

So glad the scan went well Poppy :happydance:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I hope everything's ok cheryl! 

Glad everything went good poppy!

AFM, I got cramps today. And AF started getting really heavy too. I guess that's what happens when your body has 50 whole days to build up its lining! :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everything goes well for you on Monday Marlee x


----------



## Tawn

Good luck on Monday Marlee. I'll keep my fx'd for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks girls, it's pretty heavy to be honest il test in a few days.. Hubby's so annoyed about it.. Poppy tht news is so fantastic so pleased for u...xx


----------



## Poppy84

Yes good luck marlee. I now can't wait until my 12 week scan
She said I ovulated both sides so it was nearly twins.

Cheryl im so sorry ur in limbo. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the bleeding means nothing


----------



## Marlee1980

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes! This thread is amazing for support. So happy I found it!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Fingers crossed for u Cheryl x is it odd that I'm feeling queasy yest and today and I'm only cd17???


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I hope the bleeding stops and its nothing. I do know that you can bleed in pg and everything turn out fine. I would also test in a day or so and see if the test gets darker. Thoughts and prayers are with you, hun! :hugs:

Poppy: So glad to hear that your scan went well! :)

Marlee: Can't wait to hear how well your 12 week scan goes. Eek So exciting! :)


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going to use a digi tomoro to see wot it says cos I think it shud say 2-3, trust this to happen when it's bank holiday weekend here :( 

Marlee excited about hearing about ur scan. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry you are going through this Cheryl! :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl are you sure you want to do a digi hun? The conception calculator is really iffy on those (it can fluctuate a lot and is only about 45% accurate I think) and you may cause yourself undue heartache if it is not what you expect it to be and it might just be the test rather than a sign of something else.

Maybe you should stick to using the same test you used to get your BFP and give yourself 48 hours between tests (I know it is hard!!!) to allow the HCG to double if it is going to. That way it is a bit better of a sign for you of what is going on (though not as good as seeing a doctor for bloods, but you're right this bank holiday is gonna be a pain for you when it comes to that). 

Of course, you do whatever you think is best, but I would hate to have you be disappointed and upset over the long weekend when everything might be fine and the digi conception calculator is just not accurate enough. :hugs: though, love, no matter what you choose I will keep my fx'd for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well girls I had 1 drink last night was sick after it and woke up with a hangover,went up the pub with oh to watch rugby had 1 drink and took 2 hours to drink it......not good

Cheryl I have everything x for you xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Cheryl, I agree with tawn, digis are not vert accurate at all, stick to a normal test so that way you can see if the line is darker or not hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi, Wiggler! How is the 2ww treating you, hun? :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with wiggler hun xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies

just wanted to say Cheryl I agree about the digis. They just cause panic. I had a real problem with them at the start of this thread (I was the 1st BFP on this thread??). Just keep going with the normal tests. Really crossing everything for you. x x x x x
Little update from me.... 13+5 weeks can you believe!! Had NT scan and bloods last week and all good. Low risk to say I am 39. 1:2800. 
Good luck to all x x x x x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Brilliant news TF :happydance:

9DPO today and i *think* I got a faint BFP on a poundland cheapo test, doing a FRER at 3pm. EEK!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## love1623

Yay tooth fairy !! So glad to hear that :) 
Cheryl how is the bleeding? 
Wiggler so exciting !! Keep us updated


----------



## baileybubs

Hope everything's going ok Cheryl xxxx

Oooh Wiggler that's exciting! Keep us posted!! FX'd for you xxx

Poppy and tooth fairy, soooo happy for you both, amazing news!!

AFM, cd8 now, my opk's aren't even showing a faint line! I'm not sure if they work for me coz I didn't get a positive one before this AF but it's possible I didn't O. I do keep getting O pains though so that should mean that it's coming I would think??? Anyway, me and oh are making sure we bd at least every other day anyway lol, don't wanna miss that egg! Not done an opk yet today though so I hope it's at least a faint line!!


----------



## Wiggler

I'm pregnant!!! :happydance: FRER has a faint but very clear line :D x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Wiggler let us know! Xxx


----------



## love1623

Oh I'm so so so happy for you wiggler!! U so deserve it :) congrats momma


----------



## Marlee1980

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Wiggler!!!!!! So happy for your bfp!!!!! And soooo happy your testing went well tf!!!!!! I know it can be a little nerve wrecking going into that one. Mine is on Monday


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations wiggler :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Congratulations hun! Xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness Wiggler CONGRATS!!! I can't believe how amazing that is! H&H 9months to you hun!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky :D x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats wiggler. Xxx


----------



## love1623

I hope your doing ok Cheryl!! If you need us were here !!


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations Wiggler!!! This thread really is lucky girls, keep believing and keep the faith!!! 

Gl with your scan tomorrow Marlee!!

I'm getting really strong O pains?? I know it's probably just preparing to O but stil negative opk's, and when I say negative I mean absolutely no line, not even faint! Maybe I have really low levels of LH or something? Is that bad if I do?


----------



## too_scared

congratulations wiggler! SO happy for you! 

toothfairy!! what an awesome update! i am so happy to see you are doing so well. awesome test results! 

poppy, that is such wonderful news that your scan went well!

good luck tomorrow marlee!

cheryl, i have everything crossed for you!

hi everyone. i haven't been here for a long time... i had a bit of a bad patch after my last mc. i have been following along but not really ready to post until now. i was waiting after my last mc for some testing and will have my fsh tested along with a few other things in a few days. af is on the way and i have to get this blood work on cd 3. i plan to start ttc again this upcoming cycle. i was hoping to wait to see a dr at the recurrent mc clinic but i just found out i won't be able to get in to see them before november at the very earliest but possibly as late as next february. i can't wait that long. i was absolutely crushed when they told me that i had to wait to try until after i saw the dr. i spoke to my husband about it and we decided to try again now. it seems my 2 mc's are so different that they may have just been awful luck. i am going to make an appt with my dr for next week (the 11th or 12th) and my husband and i are going to discuss with him our plans. hopefully he will understand.

i hope all you ladies are well. :)


----------



## Marlee1980

I'm sorry you are going through such a rough patch too_scared, I feel terrible that you have to wait so long to get in to the doctor. There is no way I would want to wait that long either. All I can say is to stay positive and try not to stress too much (I know, easier said than done). If your MCs were so different, theres a good chance that it was just a fluke thing and the next time will be your sticky bean. My fingers are crossed for you and I hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Finally got a positive opk!!! Day 18 lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

:happydance: 
the test on the right is last months pos opk as a comparison and the left one is todays what do you think??


----------



## Bumpblues82

Bumpblues82 said:


> :happydance:
> View attachment 412035
> the test on the right is last months pos opk as a comparison and the left one is todays what do you think??


saying that it looks darker in reality than on the pic :|:shrug:


----------



## too_scared

thank you Marlee :) i am feeling much better. i have started yoga and running again. it is really helping me feel happier. 

bumpblues, i am not sure which one is left or right but the top one definitely looks +ve to me. actually my opk's never get darker than the one on the bottom. i know i am ov'ing because i also temp. 

actually i have given up using opk's altogether because they don't guarantee that you will ov, just that your body is getting ready to ov. it leaves too much in the air for me. i stress too much. i like temping but the problem with that is that you don't get any warning before hand... gah! nothing is easy about any of this!

lots of sticky dust to all of you lovely ladies!


----------



## Bumpblues82

the top is right and left is bottom lol the pic was meant to be the other way around i think the yop one looks sarker s it was concentrated wee but ive got 3 like the bottom one today so far i deffo think its pos


----------



## CortneyMarie

HI ladies!! Congratulations Wriggler I hope the third time is a charm!! Lucky you have no problems getting preggers whatsoever :hugs:!!
Congrats to you cheryl I hope everything is fine and your bean is sticking ecerything is crossed for you dear.
Happy 2ww to bumpblues everyone else I may have missed that is in the dreaded 2ww!!
AFM the bitch showed on friday with vengence!! I am sad but relieved!! This 2ww was awful for me I got so many shadow lines on ic's I was driving myself insane :cry: and to be honest I am just kinda happy that all that obsessing and questioning is over! I have been thinking that if fall comes without a bfp I would talk to my doctor about clomid..I can't help but think there has to be something wrong with one of us because it took 9 months to have a mc and I am now going on my 4th cycle post mc and still nothing is happening! My sister mentioned she is willing to be a surogate and I am very much so considering this idea!
Well till next time ladies I love you all and am so thankful to have you!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Wiggler... Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome back too scared, sorry it's been so hard for you recently I hope you are doing ok.

Bumpblues, I wish I could help with opk's but I don't even get faint ones!!


----------



## Myangelavery

Heys girls its been a while but congrats to bfps!!!!! Im waitin for my second cycle since my mc in march...im due june 5th or 6th so we will see. I dot have ay symptoms of af or pg..humm:( it will happen whe its meant to i guess. Still using my softcups and opks but not obsessing too much anymore. But good luck keep those bfps coming!! Baby dust to u guys!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yey got my ticker working x


----------



## Tawn

Grrrr I am so over this TWW! I am 10 or 11 DPO and the only symptom I have been having is AF type cramps at about 5/6dpo and cramps or twinges pretty consistently every day since then to now. I've never had cramping in the TWW before (only have cramping right before AF) so of course it is making me symptom spot which is driving me mad! Oh and I am absolutely exhausted, taken midday naps yesterday and today but that could just be normal not getting enough sleep tiredness.

I tested yesterday morning at either 9 or 10dpo and it was stark negative. Now I am trying desperately to hold off a few more days to test again so that I can just get it all over with either way. I had a cry today about it though, just wishing I were still pregnant and thinking about how far along I would have been by now. AF or BFP--whatever it is going to be I just hope it hurries up!

/rant over :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww tawn hun big hugs xx


----------



## Marlee1980

Aw Tawn - the whole symptom spotting sucks. My symptoms now are insanely strong, BUT in the first 7 weeks, all I had was tiredness. There is no way I would have known I was pregnant before missing AF. Fingers crossed that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: tawn, i really hope this is your month. maybe you implanted late.


----------



## nesSAH

I feel like I've been gone forever! So much good news I've missed!

*Wiggler!!!* Big congrats and hugs
*Cheryl!!!* I am so excited to hear the great news. Congrats!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I hope you are okay! And I hope you are about to update us with good news. :hugs:

Tawn: Its still to early. I'm hoping to read about your BFP update like tomorrow. :hugs:

Anyone testing soon? Cathgibbs? Duck?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for o blue bumps..
Tawn it cud be early I had cramps all the way through my 2ww and got my BFP.
Cath how u holding up testing?
Marlee gd luck for today..
Courtney there is always next time.
NesSAH no good news for me test was stark white today so it has defo been a early mc... I willnever test again unless I'm 2wks late.. I'm hoping my dr will do tests on me as I now think having 2 mc means I can't hav children.... So cd3 again hoping for third time lucky. Xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Woohoo wiggler so happy for you. Your third time WILL be lucky!

Toothfairy- I'm so pleased for u that everything is going so well. I hope it all goes well for me too

How r u doing cheryl?

Tawn- ur not out yet!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl tested today bfn don't think having 2 mc means you can't have any,my mother had 4 before me hun xxxx hope your ok xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Not good, going to take a break from Bnb for a while spk to yous soon ladies. Xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Cheryl :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry hun x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lenzi I'll be testing from the 11th x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I feel so sick today have for last 3 days :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I definitley don't think this means you can't have children. Cry, kick, scream, yell... but don't ever give up! :hugs:

Bumpblues: I'm hoping you see your BFP on June 11! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Just remembered I had a dream last night that I did a cb digi test and it came up positive but it was all in Spanish lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Thats a good sign. I've heard of BFP dreams, but haven't experienced one. I did have vivid dreams in the 2ww. And I still have 2-3 a night. Some are MC nightmares I find awful and wake up crying. And others are wonderful sex dreams.


----------



## cathgibbs

The mc dreams must be awful hun :-( the sex dreams must be good though Haha I don't know if its because I'm thinking of tests all the time lol xxz


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know. I've heard of women dreaming of BFP, and then getting it. I hope this is your case. :hugs: When will you be testing?

And yes, I totally loved the Sex Dreams, and the MC dreams were so awful. They shook me up so bad and stuck bad feelings with me a whole day. Also was hard to go back to sleep. Never wanted to sleep again!

Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## cathgibbs

Those are the dreams that play on you all day,I harte horrible dreams :-( i can see you sailing through this pregnancy hun.

Well I had loads recently,sickness,tired,pressure,urinating a lot but the last 2 days its just been a lot of cm,backache and heartburn,think I'm out had a bfn today but its still early xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

You always think you're out when you see a BFN. Even when you know its to early. All of the symptoms sound great! I have a good feeling June is your month! :happydance: Have you been waking up in the middle of the night to go to the loo? Does any of it remind you of being pregnant before?

And Thank you hun! I try to stay positive with this pregnancy. I think It'll help a lot when I have my scan.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks chick I hope it is too its my birthday this month aswell,nothing like that but I weren't like it ov my last either but my stomach is grumbling a lot and real loud and had it last time!
When is your scan hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cheryl I'm so sorry hun, big big hugs and take care of yourself hun xxxxxx

AFM, cd9 and plodding along, still getting strong O pains on my right so hoping its gonna happen soon but I'm at work til 10pm and don't have a pee cup to take with me!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies, just done another test but not using fmu but i held it in for a few hours, i dont know if i can see the start of something or it could just be my eyes xxx


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## Marlee1980

I'm so sorry Cheryl


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cathy I think I can too x I had a dream before my last Bfp that I saw a Bfp and it's the first time I've had a dream like that where I see the result before I wake up xx

Afm dunno shad up with me I'm feel really nauseous and tired but I'm only on cd19 and have felt that way for 3 days now and I only oved yesterday :/


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks Bump! im almost certain i can see it especially when i click black and white etc ill do another ic later, i got a frer and a cb here but im doing really well not to use them, it could be as im skint lol i spend way too mcuh on tests!! 

i as like that hun i think its all the prog from ov i was shattered!! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I just did another opk and it's 100% pos the Test line is darker than the control!! :) so tonight will be day 9 of getting jiggy as oh calls it lol so should be covered haha!! It's first thing in the morn till about now I feel I'll so I think it's the build up of it overnight maybe I shud pee thru the night might let so e out lol x I have my fingers xed for u cathy x if I get my Bfp our due dates will be close x


----------



## cathgibbs

ooohhhhhhghhh good lucky hun!!!!! make sure you catch that egg!!!! We need some good news on this thread!!!!

for the last half hour i have some major watery cm, i wonder if thats a good sign? xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

deffo darker!"!
no idea google it i lol how long does sperm take to get to egg cause ill have 5 days worth in there already lol :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yes thats a positive!!! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

:) lol just hope i get a pos hcg test in a few days x


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl--so sorry hun. My heart hurts for you! :hugs:

Bumpblues get to babydancing again! Haha your OH must be loving it :)

Cathgibbs, good luck on your test hun! Hope it is the start of your bfp!

Marlee, good luck with your scan today lovely. I have my fx'd for you.

Sorry I missed replying to all the support this morning lovely ladies. I went out with the DH and stepson and have only just gotten back.

Took another test this morning, at 11/12 DPO and was another BFN. I know we all say you're not out till the witch shows but I can't help being a wee bit disappointed. I think we always are when we see only that one line. Oh well, will try and enjoy the bank holiday and wait and see if the witch shows up this week. Won't be testing again till Friday now, if I can manage!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol tawn yer he is lol I hope u get a Bfp soon tawn 11dpo might still be too early everything crossed for u x


----------



## Bumpblues82

The test is even darker now lol


----------



## Marlee1980

My fingers are crossed that you are just testing too early Tawn!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Just had twinges and the feeling summits going on in there lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl :hugs:

Bumpblues yay for very positive opk get baby dancing

Cath I hope that is the start of your bfp, fingers crossed

Tawn I'm in the same boat as you took a test this am and bfn I'm about 12dpo too I was gutted (and still am) I had a good feeling about this month as well let's hope it's just to early for us


----------



## Marlee1980

Fingers crossed for you too MrsDuck that you are just testing too early. I didnt get a positive until I was actually late


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Marlee I really hope you are right and it's too early I was really hopeful I'd see a line today and was a bit down when it was neg


----------



## Marlee1980

Thats natural - doesnt matter how many times you tell yourself that you aren't getting your hopes up - not seeing that BFP is gutting. Keep positive!


----------



## love1623

So sorry Cheryl prayers your way! 
positive vibes to everybody in tww :) 
Marlee how did your scan go?
Toothfairy great to hear from you ! glad things r going well !!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh yes Marlee how did your scan go? Do you have any pics to show us?


----------



## Tawn

MrsDuck said:


> Cheryl :hugs:
> 
> Bumpblues yay for very positive opk get baby dancing
> 
> Cath I hope that is the start of your bfp, fingers crossed
> 
> Tawn I'm in the same boat as you took a test this am and bfn I'm about 12dpo too I was gutted (and still am) I had a good feeling about this month as well let's hope it's just to early for us

I really do hope you are right MrsDuck, but it's hard when most people say they get their bfp by 12dpo (the countdowntopregnancy.com statistics are doing my head in!!!). But hopefully in a few days we will get that lovely 2nd line and then we would both be making Valentines Day beans! :) How long are you going to wait to test again?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I do too. A valentines baby would be lovely. I have 2 ic's left so will test tomorrow and Wednesday morning and see what happens, if nothing by Wednesday I'm assuming I'm out as I'd be 14dpo. I really hope not :cry: 

When are you testing?


----------



## Tawn

I think I am going to try my best to wait until Friday. If the witch hasn't shown by then, I will take a test and see what's going on. That being said, I always think I can hold out and then the tests call my name when I first get up in the morning, so not sure if I will actually make it that long! 

Good luck tomorrow and Wednesday! I am truly rooting for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you I'm rooting for you too. Fingers crossed we get our valentines babies x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Buy one get one free on first response twin packs at superdrug it's £10.49 for 4!! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

As you ladies know, you aren't out unless the :witch: shows her ugly face. And I'm hoping she has the best reasons for staying away. :hugs:

Also you can get a $2 coupon off of FRER at first responses website.


----------



## Marlee1980

My scan went amazing today! HB of 156, measuring 66 cm and 13 weeks 1 day (a little further along then they originally said). It was my NT scan and they said that my chances of abnormalities are less than 1 in 10000. The stomach looks good, limbs, bladder, all look good. You have no idea how much of a relief. I don't think anyone who has never had a miscarriage fully understands how scary it can be when you do get pregnant again. Thanks so much ladies for all your warm wishes, thoughts and support - I dont know what I would do without this forum! I can't wait to hear about all your BFPs soon!!!


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Marlee! That is amazing news! :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Yay marlee congratulations!!!!
So happy for u

Are u sure it measured 66cm though? That's nearly as long as my arm hahaha


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great news Marlee congratulations x


----------



## love1623

Yay Marlee congrats !!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! I'm glad everything is perfect! What a relief! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

what awesome news marlee! i am so happy for you! 

maybe it was 66 mm?


----------



## Marlee1980

haha...probably! I know it was just over 2 inches!


----------



## too_scared

66 mm is 6.6 cm. 2 inches is about 5.1 cm so it was probably 66 mm :)


----------



## Dani Rose

So sorry I've been missing ladies. So busy!

Wiggler, poppy, marlee congrats. 

Cheryl so sorry hun :(

Waiting on dino egg here. Owwwww wish would hurry up!

Hi everyone else. Sorry to read and run but I'm so sleepy now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies do these look like evaps? xxx






https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images70042


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh when did that line show up? in th time limit? x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

I'd be excited if it were mine!


----------



## cathgibbs

wiggler there was a line within 1 minute then it went like a faded colour and at about 5 minutes there were 2 pink lines at either end of the test (or control i dont know which one says your preg lol) it looked like it was starting to form a line but its thinner than the other line?? i dont an IC yesterday and it had a shadow, done one today and it has nothing, so confused lol OH and I are off to get some tests now, not spending loads tho so maybe get some superdrug ones and maybe a CB digi one for next week if AF doesnt show, im due on the 10th, if IF IF i am preg i get to hear the babies hb from my birthday  xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a positive hun!!!! You're pregnant!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! my FRERs always started like that (IC's are still pretty much BFN but I have a positive digi too) x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

even if it didnt show up properly until after 3 minutes?? oh dont get me excited now woman haha!! My nipples are sensitive today too, only time they have been sensitive this cycle and i had really watery Cm yest, felt like i had peed myself lol sorry tmi xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Woooo hoooooo fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## Wiggler

Yep, thats how mine were, and I noticed with early BFP's they only tend to get colour at the edges, Test again with a FRER in the morning hun :D So excited for you! x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you girls! i had a dream 2 nights ago that i done a cb digi and it came up pos but it was in spanish and last night i had some really funky dreams and woke up every 3 hours and at 3am i thought my stomach was going to start talking the amount of grumbling going on!! OH says to test in a few days ummmm HELLO!??! Hell no!!! i want to know now!! haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It all sounds very promising cath, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dani Rose

I dreamt of my last bfp, about 3-4 days before!


----------



## cathgibbs

OOHHHH did you really? I'm getting all excited and knowing my luck ill have a bfn now lol I got 1 digi and 2 superdrug ones but can't use them till Thursday hmph xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

My fingers are crossed for you Cath....it looks really really good!!! I cant wait for you to test again!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun,loving your pic! Cant get over how clear it is! Xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

It is amazing what they can do - I got about 10 pictures and they are mostly really clear. Baby was so good while they did the exam - didnt move at all so they got really good measurements, then when they were done with the technical part, she let us watch the baby move around for a while. It really is amazing what they can do


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww im glad it went well hun! do you feel better now?

im going to do your heads in now girls, i done a cb plus and i dont know if this is an evap or not?!?!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I think it's pos hun as its a blue colour x


----------



## Marlee1980

I feel a million times better...I finally announced that I'm pregnant - I was too scared before

I think it is definitely pos...I know everyone is anti digis here but I really prefer them because they are very easy to read. It will either be pos or neg.


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun its no guessing with them is it xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

If I were you I would do a digi in the morning with FMU - I definitely think you have a BFp though! I am super excited to see another test!


----------



## cathgibbs

Is only be 10dpo tho won't that be a bit soon,af isnt due until Sunday,ill do a diff test 2m if its pos ill use the same urine for the digi lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I got my "pregnant 1-2" yesterday on the digi at 10 DPO hun :D x x x


----------



## Marlee1980

I did my digi when I was already late and thats only because it was first cycle after miscarriage and I had no idea if/when I was even o'ing. I was about 4 days late at that point and it came back 2 - 3 weeks. 

How are you feeling Wiggler?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh Congrats hun! Did you get many pos hpts before the digi? I think I'm just afraid to do it incase its neg and its a waste of money lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i only have 1 ic left :/ but i have 4 fr ones but im saving them till im almost due af i did a ov test earlier and was deffo neg so its been and gone so hopefully there was enough lil swimmers in there to cathch it!! one of the problems i was told i have is that i get preg too easy and im really fertile (not that thats a problem in a way) but app my womb isnt fussy and so i fall preg easy as it normaly takes 1-2 trys to get pregnant and the doc said that it normally takes around 6 months on average lol so hopefully ill get a bfp this month cause we deffo ,ade an effort with the baby damcing lol!! i cant wait to join the bfp club :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

was hoping for a bfp on thurs cause its my hubbys 30th and was gonna put it in card but its too soon if i ovulated yesterday


----------



## maryanne67

Poppy84 said:


> Scan went great! They dated me at 8wk3 and heartbeat was 164bpm

Great news poppy :flower:


----------



## maryanne67

Wiggler said:


> I'm pregnant!!! :happydance: FRER has a faint but very clear line :D x x x

ahh Brilliant news Wiggler Congratulations fx`d for a H&H 9 months and heres lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww im glad it went well hun! do you feel better now?
> 
> im going to do your heads in now girls, i done a cb plus and i dont know if this is an evap or not?!?!
> 
> View attachment 413473

I think you have a BFP!

I'm sorry cheryl about the early m/c. 

Congrats Wiggler!

Sorry haven't been on in a few days, there's been some issues with OH's now former friend, and it all had to do with a stupid comment his fiancée made to me back when I was pregnant about how I "won" the competition (why was getting preg a competition??) and even after the m/c they kept bringing it up like we were making a big deal about it even though we dropped it a long time ago. Anyway, it just all escalated and now OH is not going to be his Best man anymore at their wedding in two weeks 

I'm feeling crappy about this whole pregnancy thing. I feel like I'm never going to get pregnant again, I feel like it's all just taking tooo long!!! :( I'm 27 and feel like I'm already dried up :( Just a bad day I guess :p


----------



## Bumpblues82

big hugs shellie xx i know how u feel hun i was in same boat bout getting preg last year you will get there i think alot of us suffer from the thinking about it too much bug myself included... im going crackers with this tww and im only 2 days in lol i caved and i know its stupidly early as im only 2dpo but i took a cheapo test and swore i could see a line and was thinking "come on test turn positive" lol :/


----------



## Marlee1980

Aw Shellie, thats too bad you're feeling down....big hugs


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, how have you all been today?

Hope you feel better soon Shellie, its a rollercoaster ride ttc isn't it?!!

I'm having a pretty crappy week, and it's only Tuesday!!! My oh has been suspended from work. Apparently he being accused of unauthorised absence when he was on holiday. He put the wrong date of his return down on their staff calendar, so his boss thought he was back earlier. But he had filled in a holiday request form stating he was off for 2 weeks and returning 4th June. His boss has conveniently lost the form and I'm pretty sure she's going to sack him coz she's having a disciplinary hearing with him tomorrow and has written a letter saying that one of the possible outcomes of the meeting is termination of employment because it's gross misconduct!!! I'm soooo unbelievably mad!!! But he doesn't seem bothered!! He hates his job anyway and had been looking for another so I think deep down he wants to get sacked but we need the money!! And now I'm all panicky about money and whether we should be ttc. Not that it's stopped us bd'ing though lol! 

Think we are still going to ttc though coz 9 months is loads of time to get a job haha!! And today I got a clear line on my opk yay!!! It wasn't as dark or darker than the control but the last few were start white so a line has surely got to mean an LH surge is coming!! I'm on cd10 now and we have been bd'ing every other day. I'm also getting strong O pains on both sides so FX'd I catch that egg!! 

It would be typical that I would get my BFP the same month my oh gets sacked though (at least I would have something to be happy about though!!)


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I'm sure thats a BFP! Congratulations! Thats how tests are suposed to look if BFP at 9dpo. :) I'd wait a few days to do a digi, as they aren't as sensitive. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Marlee1980

That sucks about your OH's boss - definitely crappy. 

And 9 months is tons of time! I started by job when I was already 6 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Myangelavery

Hey ladies! More bfps i see woo hoo so happy for everyone!! I was due for af today or tomorrow..nothing yet so fingers crossed..just a little mild cramping not what i usually get tho. Both of the pics of tests that were posted are what i had when i was preg ..i used both cb and frer! So congrats! I also had 2 dreams of positive tests the 2 nights before i got one! Yayyy congrats girls!!!


----------



## Marlee1980

Fingers crossed for you myangelavery! When are you going to test?


----------



## Myangelavery

Maybe thurs morn? I usually have a million tests to pee on but im tryin not to be too obsessed u know more relaxed so i dont even have one!! Ill write asap! Thank you:))


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats *Wiggler* & *Cath*! 

I am loving all these news.... June is off to a wonderful start :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you, Neesah! Is it time for you to test?


----------



## nesSAH

Myangelavery said:


> Maybe thurs morn? I usually have a million tests to pee on but im tryin not to be too obsessed u know more relaxed so i dont even have one!! Ill write asap! Thank you:))

All the best! Keep us posted.... keep the good news coming.


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> Good to see you, Neesah! Is it time for you to test?

Hi *Leinz*!!!
I'm waiting to O' hun....really really hoping this is our month.
I'm on CD13 and I have all the signs :thumbup:

I'll be testing end of June.


----------



## Leinzlove

nesSAH said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Good to see you, Neesah! Is it time for you to test?
> 
> Hi *Leinz*!!!
> I'm waiting to O' hun....really really hoping this is our month.
> I'm on CD13 and I have all the signs :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be testing end of June.Click to expand...

I hope O gets here soon! Happy BD! And I hope you get your eggy and I hear about your BFP near the end of this month! :) Are you doing anything different this month?


----------



## cathgibbs

done another test, and def see a line, faint but its there!! going to do my digi tomorrow, does anyone know the sensitivity on them? xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

50 miu, may be early for digi yet... But yay! YOU ARE PREGNANT! :happydance: Congratulations! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

do you think tomorrow will be ok or wait until Friday? my AF is due on Sunday? oohhhh i know im trying not to get my hopes up though but its bloody hard!!xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

If you test early, its supposed to be faint. A Digi may be positive with FMU, it may not be though. I've always waited with them to make sure it was positive. I don't know what you should do! But, congrats! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

well i got one at home and i ordered one off ebay yesterday so i think ill use the digi with fmu tomorrow, they cost so much i dont really want to waste it, i had a thought this cycle i was pregnant so many things happening, had 1 drink friday night and was sick, had another drink saturday and it took me 2 hours just to finish 2 drinks! woke up with cold like symptoms this am aswelll!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome! I'm so happy with this news! It's going to be a fun ride. Our EDD's are close! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh when is yours? how far gone are you now? this is def a lucky thread lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm due January 26. I'm 6 weeks, 4 days gone.


----------



## cathgibbs

thats my brothers birthday  its exciting! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats on the BFPs... Sorry for anyone who got af... Marlee so happy ur scan went well...xxx

Afm doctor has gav me recurrent mc number to refer myself so hopefully they do some tests. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun they can look into it a bit more and help, have you spoken to them yet? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope you get some answers :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Cheryl, i am getting testing for recurrent mc's too. i really hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl glad they referred you. I see mine again soon, still not got results!

My chart is upsetting me, like nothing happening!


----------



## CherylC3

What tests do they do first then??xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Depends on the dr probably. I had 10 tubes of blood taken at once to check for blood clotting etc. No idea the names of them all but should get the results next wk x


----------



## too_scared

i had some routine blood work taken yesterday. also, they tested fsh, estradiol, and one other one that i can't remember the name of now. basically i think that blood work is checking the quality of my eggs. i am 35 so i am getting older. i also got blood taken for chromosome testing. dh is also getting his chromosomes tested. they want to make sure we don't have any genetic issues that could be causing problems. 

i didn't get blood work taken for blood clotting for some reason. :( i am going to see my family dr next tuesday and will hopefully get the results of some of the blood work. i won't get the chromosome results for about 2 months. i am REALLY hoping my gp will discuss the results with me. i won't be getting an appt with the recurrent mc specialist until november or later :(


----------



## CherylC3

There just doing the blood for clotting with me.... Should I be getting hubby to go to the docs to get checked too?x


----------



## too_scared

i guess your dr will tell you what they would like to do. my dr told me that sometimes it is possible for a man to have a antibodies in his sperm that could be causing mc's. he said they may need a sperm sample at some point to check that. the chromosome testing came from the recurrent mc clinic. i haven't seen them yet but they wanted the blood work done so they will have it when i finally get to see them.

i am sure your dr wanted to do the clotting first since it is more common than we think. it is an easy fix if you do have clotting problems so i guess that is his thinking. i am guessing if that comes back good then he will go further with the testing.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw good, my appointments not till the end July :( hoping to get another BFP b4 then. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I have everything x for you hun xxx


----------



## too_scared

i hope you get your sticky bfp before then too! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi girls i have a huge favour to ask of u all!!
i contacted my local radio station regarding the trouble i have had having a baby and the tests that i have found that may help alot of women and how they should be routine on the nhs... anyway they got back to me and are going to make a story out of it and it would be great if you coula all go on my fb page about it and like the page and comment.. ty xxxx
heres the link 
https://www.facebook.com/TESTSNK


----------



## Marlee1980

Cheryl my fingers are crossed for you that you get your sticky BFP before the appointment and dont end up needing it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed you don't need it Cheryl I'm sure you will get your bfp before then x

I had lots of blood taken 2 weeks ago too for pre bump issues whatever that is, I'll get my results Friday. I didn't even think about hubby getting tested for potential issues


----------



## Bumpblues82

testing begins in t minus 8 days!!! hurry up 10 days time!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so i caved!! im only 2-3 dpo i think unless i oved earlier and missed it with the opk's but look at the test! i dont wanna think that its pos incase it turns out not to be but what do u think???:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

I see it!!! Does it have colour and did it appear in the time frame? x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

I see it too, are you sure you've got your dates right?


----------



## cathgibbs

And I see it,is it pink? Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i dont know i got pos opks on the 3 and 4 of june but may ave oved twice or earlier as i know opks can show up when preg too??? i couldnt see any colour but then again my eyesight is crappy lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

it came up within 2 mins


----------



## Wiggler

I would deffo test again hun x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh just saw your latest reply, sounds good! Evaps normally show up after the time limit! Got all my fingers crossed for you sweetie! x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think its just the line where the dye comes up not an evap as was still wet idk i dont wanna get hopes up


----------



## cathgibbs

My opks are not pos yet and I'm 10dpo I don't think they get pos for a good few days after af but I maybe wrong xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I would do another test and see if it comes up again but it looks good, fingers crossed for you


----------



## cathgibbs

bump i know what line your on about and iv took pictures of that before and mine has never shown up on camera fx for you! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

My last pregnancy my OPKs were positive when I started getting my BFPs so before my period was due, I think it differs for everyone x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks and i know it sounds odd but ty for not saying congrats i think if i got my hopes up and it turned out to be a false alarm id be extra gutted xx ill do another one now hold on...


----------



## Bumpblues82

its done it again but i think its just where the dye sticks to :/ not gonna get upset just keep my fingers crossed and test again in a week xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed for you for when you next test.

Tawn how are you? Have you tested again?


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks i think my opks were right and there was plenty lil swimmers in there so hopefully ill get my bfp soon roll on 8 days xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

8days will be here before you know it. Good luck


----------



## Tawn

I'm doing ok, MrsDuck. I haven't tested again yet, no. Not since Monday. I expected AF today, but she hasn't showed yet so if she doesn't show tomorrow I will test Friday. I am being really strong with the poas because I have the lightest tinges of blood in cm when I check (inside only, no spotting outside) so I really think the witch is just around the corner. Sigh. Oh well. It made me really grumpy earlier this week but trying to just focus on next month instead now!

How about you? The witch showed yet, or have you tested again since Monday?


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it is just spotting and doesn't develop into af. You have been good not testing. 

I used my last test yesterday and bfn, I have more on order which should arrive any day now and I'll test again when they arrive if af doesn't show. 

No spotting for me yet but I think it is on its way. Not sure when af is due for me though as only had very short cycles since mmc, used to be 30/31 but since mmc I haven't had a cycle longer than 23 days I'm now on day 28

I hope we just implanted late and we get our bfp

This is the first month I have felt really down about not being pregnant since mmc I think with all the bd'ing we did I just thought I would get a bfp this month


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm hoping you'll have your BFP before the end of July, also. :hugs:

Bump: Looks positive to me! :)

Tawn: Yay for Late AF! I'm hoping she has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away! :) Yayay!

Duck: I also hope you implanted late and the :witch: has the best reason for not showing her ugly face. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats what i thought lenzi but i think its where the dye sits tbh it looks more like a pos hpt in the pic and less like one now in real life lol


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed Cath and bumpblues that those are definate BFPs and you get your sticky beans!!

Cheryl, everything crossed for you and big hugs your way, I'm so sorry you are going through such a rough time of it all, and I really hope you get your rainbow baby xxxxx

Tawn and mrsduck, I hope the witch doesn't get you both!! We need even more BFPs here and I am an convinced June is a lucky month for this thread!

AFM, I just started crying coz of an opk!! I got a line yesterday but it wasny dark enough and today it was only very faint again :-( I'm sick of this!! I keep getting O pains that make me feel positive and then opk's are always negative and today's is fainter that yesterday's. I'm convinced I'm going to end up not ovulating for months or sometime stupid like that! 
And my oh wasn't sacked but got a final written warning even though he did nothing wrong. He isn't really bothered but that made me cry too coz I'm so angry, feeling very emotional and fed up today. It seems my positive attitude I had last week had been and gone *sigh*


----------



## Bumpblues82

Aww baily I know the feeling :/ sending u huge x I got pos opk on the 4th and now feel like I have ov pains :/ again!! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently that's a good sign bumpblues, I've read that it can be the cellophane tube helping the fertilised egg make its way down to the womb!! 

I've also just read (thanks to Dr Google) that it's normal to get emotional around time of ovulation, I'm wondering if I did O yesterday and that's why my line was darker yesterday? Maybe my opk's just don't pick up my LH as much as they do with other people and my "darker than usual" line yesterday was actually a positive?? Who knows, but I'm only on cd11 so I'm probably just being impatient lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooops stupid iPhone correcting my spelling!! Should say Fallopian not cellophane haha!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I guess the only way to know, it to test again. I hope its your BFP but if not, I'm hoping you get it in a week! :)

Bailey: I'm glad OH wasn't sacked. Hopefully, he'll find another job soon and one that treats him right and that he likes. It could be that O is coming, I wouldn't worry to much about OPK progression. Mine were totally light one day, and the next undeniablly positive. You might've missed it, but it probablly is impatience and you can have Ov pain before O. You are also fertile before positive OPK. Do you have EWCM? Anyways, I hope June is your month! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> thank you girls! i had a dream 2 nights ago that i done a cb digi and it came up pos but it was in spanish and last night i had some really funky dreams and woke up every 3 hours and at 3am i thought my stomach was going to start talking the amount of grumbling going on!! OH says to test in a few days ummmm HELLO!??! Hell no!!! i want to know now!! haha xxx

Yay, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Marlee1980 said:


> I feel a million times better...I finally announced that I'm pregnant - I was too scared before
> 
> I think it is definitely pos...I know everyone is anti digis here but I really prefer them because they are very easy to read. It will either be pos or neg.

Yay for announcing. I bet that felt great to do. Good for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Scan went great! They dated me at 8wk3 and heartbeat was 164bpm
> 
> Great news poppy :flower:Click to expand...

ditto Poppy!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bumpblues82 said:


> it came up within 2 mins

I see the lines, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

done my digi this AM!! was sooooo nervous waiting for those words to pop up!! YAY!!! xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Congrats!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey sorry ur saving a bad time the now Hun :hugs: 

Congrats cath h & h 9 months...xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I've been thinking and praying for you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Cheryl xxx I'm hoping for yours now xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cd6 and dragging in lol starting my OPKs on mon cd 10.... They were the 1 st thing I packed for holidays lol...xx

Just noticed if I get my BFP my due date will be the date of my 1st mc 9th march and 20 wk scan wud be my due date of my 1st pregnancy due date 21 oct how word. Wud tht be...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha good girl!! you will be more relaxed on holidays aswell, i can see this being your month hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun... I wud love to be bump buddies with u...xxx

U need to change ur sig to february 2013 Hun lol...xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey guys

Hope it's pos hpt! Eeek

Cath yay for digi!!! :) beautiful.

Waiting to O still here too, it's frustrating. Bding is getting a chore! 

Temp Q - today I woke at 5 and temp was 36.36 then at 7 it was 36.6. Use the 2nd one? That's my normal wake time but nearly all my other temps were 5/6 am this month. Prob why my chart is so crappy! Post O temps are 36.6 and higher so not thinking I've Od yet but man hurry up! X


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thanks Hun... I wud love to be bump buddies with u...xxx
> 
> U need to change ur sig to february 2013 Hun lol...xx

I am such a drip!!! haha thank you hun!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm terrible with tempting but I think u need to hav at least 3 hrs sleep so maybe the 1 st one? Wot cd u on??xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks Hun... I wud love to be bump buddies with u...xxx
> 
> U need to change ur sig to february 2013 Hun lol...xx
> 
> I am such a drip!!! haha thank you hun!!! xxxClick to expand...

Lol... :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

15 :( just checked cervix pos and it's high soft and open. Opks darker so fx this Is it! Dragging now!


----------



## Tawn

Cathgibbs, a big huge official congrats hun! What beautiful words there on that digi! 

Dani--yay for almost O! I am sure it is right around the corner!

Cheryl, glad to see you back, and glad you are packing your OPKs for holiday! Fx'd you make a SUPER sticky holiday bean :hugs:

Bumpblues, I hope your super obvious bfp is on its way! Fx'd

Leinzlove--thanks for the support hun, cheering us on :) How are you feeling?!

AFM, no witch yet this morning either. No af pains so far today and no spotting. Hmmmm. It's driving me crazy because I grieved this month's bfns and and was ready for af, but now that she is late I can't help but wonder again. Pretty sure there is nothing to hope for (def don't feel pregnant like I did the last time) but I suppose I will test in the morning if she doesn't show today!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun!! I love seeing those words, i still got the test in my bag in work and keep checking it every now and then and smile 

Why dont you test today hun? hold it in for as long as possible then do one? so weird isnt it? where is the eveil witch?? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dani hopefully u will o in the next cpl of days... Tawn I'd test first thing in the morning Hun....xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Got my nk cell test results...


My team and I have studied your endometrium very thoroughly.
*
We have found that the following changes have occurred: your glands have developed normally, your stromal cells appear to be developing normally, blood vessels are appearing normally and the epithelial surface looks normal. These changes mean that ovulation occurred, as did the post ovulation rise in oestrogen and progesterone and that these hormones had the desired effect on your endometrium.
*
Your NK count was 3.8% of your stromal cells. *
The upper limit of normal is 5%.
*
This result was normal
*


----------



## too_scared

congratulations cath! so excited for you! :happydance:

bump, i am not sure what any of that means, but normal sounds good! :)

i hope you are all well :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for Pregnant on your digi Cath

Dani I hope this is O for you

Bumpblues not sure what that all means either but it sounds good

Tawn I'm still exactly the same as you, no witch and no delivery of tests I'm sure that they will arrive together. Fingers crossed she stays away from us and we get our late bfp's

I hope everyone else is well


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you both! i got everything x for you lot to get your BFPs now! xxxx


----------



## Marlee1980

cathgibbs said:


> done my digi this AM!! was sooooo nervous waiting for those words to pop up!! YAY!!! xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 414923

YAYAYAYAY I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU CATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
See, I LOVE digi's - doesn't it feel amazing to have those words show
I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Marlee1980

My fingers are crossed for you Tawn and MrsDuck! 
For me I didnt feel pregnant at all until I was about 7 weeks pregnant so it doesnt count you out Tawn.


----------



## cathgibbs

Marlee1980 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> done my digi this AM!! was sooooo nervous waiting for those words to pop up!! YAY!!! xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 414923
> 
> 
> YAYAYAYAY I AM SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU CATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> See, I LOVE digi's - doesn't it feel amazing to have those words show
> I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!Click to expand...

Thank you hun!!! ahhhh i most certainly do! i was soooooooooooo nervous doing it, i dipped it in urine for 10 seconds, it says 20 but i didnt want to do it for that long and it took ages to come up, i literally held my breath lol sooo happy!!! got the Drs next wednesday  loving your pic hun xxxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Enjoy the test...I had mine in my desk drawer at work and looked at it every 20 minutes! My assistant thought I was crazy. Its just the most amazing thing!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i have mine in my handbag in work and keep looking at it lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well it means that all is normal in there which is good in a way but I'm kinda back to square one with finding out a reason but will be speaking to doc on phone tomoz do will let u know what she says x cathy I'm do pleased for u me next x


----------



## Tawn

Well ladies, thanks for the support but that is me out this month. AF is here as I expected her to be. Looking at my calender, I "guessed" my O day this cycle exactly correct if we are going by a 14 day LP. So that is something then! 

At least DH believes me when I say I know my body now lol (we made a bet about when the witch would show up cause he didn't believe me that I could know those things--and I said between last night and tonight). Good luck to everyone else who is still in the TWW!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Tawn sorry the witch got you, I'm sure she is flying over to me as we speak x


----------



## Wiggler

Sorry the witch got you Tawn :hugs: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm glad those tests came back normal. I hope it means you are pregnant right now and are about to get a super dark BFP! :hugs:

Tawn: Feeling pregnant, cautiously awaiting first scan. Thanks! I'm sorry the :witch: flew in... Now I'm hoping she doesn't show her ugly face until next spring. :hugs: 

Duck: I'm hoping the :witch: doesn't show for the most wonderful of reasons. :hugs:

Dani: Seems to me, O will be here super soon! I hope you catch your eggy for the June BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw sorry tawn :( I was hoping for you.

Thanks Leinz :) OPKs super DARK today so FX!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/d9a8654b.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Get to bed Dani!!  xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Lol! Dh is out and I'm working, tonight believe me I will! We dtd weds pm so hopefully some there if it pops


----------



## cathgibbs

well you know what they say hun, 48 hours before egg is released is better than a couple of hours egg is released so i got everything x for you! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Well that's good, would you count them as ++?? I've not much in the way of CM but I heard clomid can do that so just go by temps in the end? x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh i would hun, mine were like that on the friday (26th) and i think i had a bit of CM but nothing major! i think i OV on the sunday because i had the OV pains on the monday, heres a list of the days we dtd xxx

16-May
18-May
22-May
23-May
24-May
27-May
31-May


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Dani, look at those OPKs, they look brill, got all my fingers crossed that you get your BFP this month!

Got a 2-3 on a digi this morning :cloud9: right on time with me turning 4 weeks today :D x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh wiggler, when you turn 4 weeks it should turn to 2-4 should it? i done one yesterday morning, AF not due till Sat - Sun so ill be 4 weeks then so i might do my digi on Wednesday before the drs? xxx
Congrats on the next milestone haha i think of digis increasing as milestones lol ccx


----------



## Wiggler

Its not an exact science, it all depends on your HCG levels, but around 4-5 weeks its should go to 2-3, then around 5+ weeks it should go to 3+. It all depends on the HCG levels and the person though x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh right!! When i used it last time at 5 weeks it was saying 2-4 i think ill do it on Monday and order another of Ebay  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow it's all exciting on here now isn't it?? I told you guys June was lucky, and don't worry Tawn and mrs duck, there's still time for you to conceive in June and get a July BFP!!! FX'd for you both, as well as Shellie, too scared, nessah, bumpblues and Cheryl (and anyone else I'm so sorry if I forgot you, I have a terrible memory!!).

Cath - YAAAAAAAAY!!!!! So happy for you, I took a pic of my digi last time and kept looking at it and showing it to oh and giggling lol!!!

AFM, cd12 and still got negative opk yesterday (not even a faint line again!!) but after having a few days of feeling down I've decided not to pay too much attention to them. Everyone's different and as you said to me leinzlove it could be that I missed my LH surge if it was only short. I am definatley getting strong O pains on both sides, and yesterday I had what I can only describe as irrational rage and crying!!! It was definatley hormonal coz there was nothing really causing my anger except my oh buying fags (I went completely off my head at him, which now I think was way ott!!). I have never really noticed mood swings at time of O before but I read it's fairly normal so hopefully that's the cause!
Still dtd every other day and I think if I don't get a positive opk I will count cd14 as O day.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thank you chick! i know i love Digis!! when i was preg last time my oh mother kept looking at it and squeeling taking pictures of it haha just wish it would last longer than 24 hours! woke this morning to it being blank sooooooooooooo ill just have to do another one YAY!! 

if i were you hun id bugger the OPKs and just dtd every other day because they have done tests and its proven that something like 75% women concieve if they ahd sex 48 hours before O and only 25% concieve if they have sex before on the day and after O  FX for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've read that it's more important to dtd in the days leading up to O so by the time I'd be likely to get a positive opk it would be too late to catch the egg anyway. I'm taking if as a good sign that I'm getting O pains and having mood swings. FX'd!! And I'm just gonna say that saturday is O day so I've got an idea of where I might be in 2ww so will be beginning 2ww on Sunday woohoo!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Good girl!!! i got everything x for you and cant wait for you to start testing!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too, just think I might go insane in the next week though, I don't know which I'd worse, waiting to O or 2ww!! I actually think the best time of the month for me at the mo is when AF is here coz at least I know where I stand then lol!! Hopefully there will be no more AF for me in 2012 though! I'm going opk crazy today lol, I'm off work so I'm testing to see if there are differences in how dark they are at different times of the day....so far done one at 2pm and one at 4pm and no difference lol! But I'm not bothered, a friend of mine never got a positive opk and she got pg so I don't think they work for me, they just might help to give me a guideline if they do start to go darker


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh hun they dont work for everyone, your better off just doing it every other way, i only liked them cause i could POAS haha! i use them now and the lines are not noticeable and apparently when your preg they are suppose to get a bit darker!? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well not good news over here I'm afraid been back to the hospital for my test results on my thyroid and on a scale of 1-5 with 5 meaning it is definitely cancerous I am 3 so I'm having to have some or all of it taken out which has a knock on affect with everything else.

I'm not allowed to get pg now till after the op. however the witch still hasn't appeared so who knows??


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, it just shows how everyone's body is different. I've decided that I'm going to make a list of things I can do each month if I find out I am not pg, and then if I get a bfn then I can always look at the bright side of the things I can do! This month it's my best friends birthday so I can have a drink (or two or three) at his party at the end of the month coz I should have AF by then if I've not caught the eggy! And now I'm going to be whistling "always look on the bright side of life" all day grrr lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no mrs duck!! That's not good, I hope you are ok!! Have you told the docs that it's possible you are pg? Xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Oh MrsDuck that is terrible news. I am so sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey and Marlee yes I did tell him and he said we can delay the treatment if I am already pregnant but he would rather I wasn't so it can be done asap


----------



## MrsDuck

Those positive opks look good dani go catch that eggy. 

Wiggler yay everything seems to be progressing well and the digis are behaving

Bailey I hope you o soon and that's a brilliant idea a little feel good if you get a bfn

Cath I can tell how excited you are, it's brilliant


----------



## baileybubs

I hope everything goes ok for you. Has your doc done any blood work to see if you are pg? How did they find there was a problem, was it just general tests or something that had been causing a problem if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bumpblues82

aw mrs duck sorry to hear that hun xx

bailey thats a fab idea may i steal it??

afm i am being interviewed by a local radio station in order to try and spread the work and make miscarraiges less taboo and to let other women like us know they have other options and tests!


----------



## MrsDuck

No I don't mind you asking at all.

Last time I fell pregnant my glands came up which my dr said was quite common but I had a mmc in feb and they still haven't gone back down. I have had loads of bloods done in the past few months to see if there was a reason for my mc but everything came back normal including thyroid.

Then 2weeks ago I went back as my gland was just as large and they did a biopsy on it with the return visit for the results today.

The safest thing to do is to take it out and see what they find when they open up my neck, there is still a chance that it is benign but they don't want to leave it there just in case it's not and it spreads


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bump.

That's brilliant bump I bet you are a bit nervous but it's a great thing to do to get the info out there x


----------



## MrsDuck

When are you going to be on the radio?


----------



## baileybubs

Of course bumpblues, I think it's important we stay positive and if that means being realistic and looking at why a bfn can be a good thing then we can't go wrong! After all, we only have a 20% chance of catching the egg even if we do everything as we should so we shouldn't feel too depressed about it! (my mood swings are getting quite extreme aren't they, yesterday I was a right miserable sod and now I'm almost hyper lol!)

And I think it's great what you are doing with the radio, I think it's awful how taboo miscarriage is and I think everyone needs I hear more about it and the tests. Its so unfair that for the sake of some tests at the start of pregnancy we could possibly avoid some miscarriages. And even for those the cant be avoided, people need to e more aware of how heartbreaking it is and not treat it like its just a flu bug or something. My workmate had had 4 mc's but she knew beforehand that it was possible a she has chromosomal translocation and her mum had 2 mc's before she had her. It still doesn't stop her being devastated each time and being hurt seeing other women sailing through pregnancy. And people seem to think we can just "get over it" and we can't, we lost out babies, our future, and people need to treat women who miscarry with more compassion an empathy.

Oooh I went on a proper mini rant there sorry!! I just get so annoyed at how easily people forget what we've been through or don't give us enough credit for being as strong as we are!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i fell like i just wanna help everyone lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Of course bumpblues, I think it's important we stay positive and if that means being realistic and looking at why a bfn can be a good thing then we can't go wrong! After all, we only have a 20% chance of catching the egg even if we do everything as we should so we shouldn't feel too depressed about it! (my mood swings are getting quite extreme aren't they, yesterday I was a right miserable sod and now I'm almost hyper lol!)
> 
> And I think it's great what you are doing with the radio, I think it's awful how taboo miscarriage is and I think everyone needs I hear more about it and the tests. Its so unfair that for the sake of some tests at the start of pregnancy we could possibly avoid some miscarriages. And even for those the cant be avoided, people need to e more aware of how heartbreaking it is and not treat it like its just a flu bug or something. My workmate had had 4 mc's but she knew beforehand that it was possible a she has chromosomal translocation and her mum had 2 mc's before she had her. It still doesn't stop her being devastated each time and being hurt seeing other women sailing through pregnancy. And people seem to think we can just "get over it" and we can't, we lost out babies, our future, and people need to treat women who miscarry with more compassion an empathy.
> 
> Oooh I went on a proper mini rant there sorry!! I just get so annoyed at how easily people forget what we've been through or don't give us enough credit for being as strong as we are!

:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Mrs Duck - :hugs: :hugs: Oh hun, I hope you are OK!

x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs duck, I was asking coz I get a lump in my throat which started just before I got pg. It comes and goes and first was thought to be an infection but had antibiotics. Now the doc thinks its just something to do with my saliva glands though as if only happens when I eat, and when I'm in a hot, dry atmosphere. Problem is the doc hasn't seen it coz it wasnt there when I went to see him and he hasn't done any tests. I wonder if it's worth asking him about doing some blood tests?


----------



## Bumpblues82

not sure yet ill let u all know xx i got a tattoo today shall i put a pic on??


----------



## MrsDuck

Another one came up at the back of my neck when I fell pregnant too, that sounds like the one you have, the dr said that was was connected to my saliva gland the same as yours, the consultant I saw about my thyroid said he wasn't worried about it coz it comes up and goes back down he said most likely there is a bit of skin or something irritating it causing it to swell and then it goes back down again. 

They couldn't find anything abnormal in my bloods but you might want to ask if they can analyse it if it is bothering you, that is the only way they found an issue with my other lump/thyroid gland


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes post a pic of it bump I need cheering up


----------



## Bumpblues82

each star represents each of my angels and the wings are my mums as shes looking after them

i had numbing cram on as i have 6 other tattoos but it didnt work and i felt it all xx:wacko:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww its lovely! x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's lovely bump


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs duck, it's not bothering me, it's just every now and again it becomes a bit irritating, but might go back to doctor anyway and just see what he says. I hope everything is ok for you though, and I hope it's not a difficult procedure xxxx

Bump that's a lovely tattoo i have a similar one in the same place but I got it before I got pg. I was thinking of adding to it to include my Lillie but I don't know how yet. I was originally going to get a lily on my calf anyway so might just do that.


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> I hope O gets here soon! Happy BD! And I hope you get your eggy and I hear about your BFP near the end of this month! :) Are you doing anything different this month?

We are not doing anything different this month; just taking it easy and trying not to stress out. DH has been very helpful with that.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsDuck I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope everything turns out to be ok in every possible scenario chick xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nesSAH

baileybubs said:


> Of course bumpblues, I think it's important we stay positive and if that means being realistic and looking at why a bfn can be a good thing then we can't go wrong! After all, we only have a 20% chance of catching the egg even if we do everything as we should so we shouldn't feel too depressed about it! (my mood swings are getting quite extreme aren't they, yesterday I was a right miserable sod and now I'm almost hyper lol!)
> 
> And I think it's great what you are doing with the radio, I think it's awful how taboo miscarriage is and I think everyone needs I hear more about it and the tests. Its so unfair that for the sake of some tests at the start of pregnancy we could possibly avoid some miscarriages. And even for those the cant be avoided, people need to e more aware of how heartbreaking it is and not treat it like its just a flu bug or something. My workmate had had 4 mc's but she knew beforehand that it was possible a she has chromosomal translocation and her mum had 2 mc's before she had her. It still doesn't stop her being devastated each time and being hurt seeing other women sailing through pregnancy. And people seem to think we can just "get over it" and we can't, we lost out babies, our future, and people need to treat women who miscarry with more compassion an empathy.
> 
> Oooh I went on a proper mini rant there sorry!! I just get so annoyed at how easily people forget what we've been through or don't give us enough credit for being as strong as we are!

*like*
How are you doing hun....hope you got the eggy this time.
I am on _CD17_ and sure I ovulated this week and we are also hoping we caught the eggy.

*Bump*: Great thing you are doing on the radio! :thumbup:

*Cheryl*: Glad you got a referral...praying things go well for ya hun.

*MrsDuck*: I am so sorry to hear about the thyroid. I really hope things get resolved soon so you can get back to TTC... unless you are already preggo :D That would be a wonderful news :hugs:

*
Tawn*: stupid AF eh! Sorry hun :hugs:

*Dani*: :dust: pray you catch the eggy too!

*Cath & Wiggler*: Once again congrats on the amazing news!!! You ladies give us hope and for sure praying more :bfp: roll in this June!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

sorry to kinda gme at the mo but loat when i know a few of you are having a bad time at the mo but just spoke to doctor that did the biopsy and she said my womb lining is totally fine and that she thinks its just my hormone levels when pregnant not being good enough to support a pregnancy.. so will be on prgesterone and i have to try and get preg withinin 3 months as the biopsy seems to help a baby stick some how so hopefully this time next year ill have a baby :)


----------



## cathgibbs

nesSAH said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Of course bumpblues, I think it's important we stay positive and if that means being realistic and looking at why a bfn can be a good thing then we can't go wrong! After all, we only have a 20% chance of catching the egg even if we do everything as we should so we shouldn't feel too depressed about it! (my mood swings are getting quite extreme aren't they, yesterday I was a right miserable sod and now I'm almost hyper lol!)
> 
> And I think it's great what you are doing with the radio, I think it's awful how taboo miscarriage is and I think everyone needs I hear more about it and the tests. Its so unfair that for the sake of some tests at the start of pregnancy we could possibly avoid some miscarriages. And even for those the cant be avoided, people need to e more aware of how heartbreaking it is and not treat it like its just a flu bug or something. My workmate had had 4 mc's but she knew beforehand that it was possible a she has chromosomal translocation and her mum had 2 mc's before she had her. It still doesn't stop her being devastated each time and being hurt seeing other women sailing through pregnancy. And people seem to think we can just "get over it" and we can't, we lost out babies, our future, and people need to treat women who miscarry with more compassion an empathy.
> 
> Oooh I went on a proper mini rant there sorry!! I just get so annoyed at how easily people forget what we've been through or don't give us enough credit for being as strong as we are!
> 
> *like*
> How are you doing hun....hope you got the eggy this time.
> I am on _CD17_ and sure I ovulated this week and we are also hoping we caught the eggy.
> 
> *Bump*: Great thing you are doing on the radio! :thumbup:
> 
> *Cheryl*: Glad you got a referral...praying things go well for ya hun.
> 
> *MrsDuck*: I am so sorry to hear about the thyroid. I really hope things get resolved soon so you can get back to TTC... unless you are already preggo :D That would be a wonderful news :hugs:
> 
> *
> Tawn*: stupid AF eh! Sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> *Cath & Wiggler*: Once again congrats on the amazing news!!! You ladies give us hope and for sure praying more :bfp: roll in this June!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun,I'm praying for all of yours now ladies we all need Feb/march babies! Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sending lots of babydust for june/early July BFP's :dust: :dust: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

just planned my next tattoo it says 


&#8220;Do not regret growing older it is a privilege denied to many.&#8221;


----------



## Wiggler

Awww, thats beautiful!

At soe point I want a tattoo to represent my kids and angels, no idea what yet though x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

well after i have a rainbow baby im having a small rainbow with the words "gicing up was never an option" and i will get aidens name some where at some point


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs duck I'm so sorry :hugs: hope ur ok...xxx
Bump love the tattoo xx
NesSAH hope this is our month babe. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Iv been on holiday all week and have had rubbish Internet connection. I'm just trying to catch up on the news.

Congratulations cath Gibbs on BFP

Glad to see ur back Cheryl

Good luck to those in tww

So sorry to hear your news mrs duck. I hope u get it all sorted soon.


----------



## Wiggler

Hope you had a nice holiday Poppy x x x


----------



## too_scared

sending lots of good vibes your way, mrs. duck. i really hope it is nothing when they do the surgery :hugs:

i hope you are all doing well


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs duck so sorry to read. I really hope its not anything bad :(

Don't know why but I'm anxious about the bd tonight. Prob cos dh whinged about it yday. Man up!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you everyone for all your well wishes

:dust: :dust: :dust:

To you all xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wiggler said:


> Sending lots of babydust for june/early July BFP's :dust: :dust: x x x




Dani Rose said:


> Mrs duck so sorry to read. I really hope its not anything bad :(
> 
> Don't know why but I'm anxious about the bd tonight. Prob cos dh whinged about it yday. Man up!

Lmfao! That made me laugh!

Thank you poppy! Hope you had a fab holiday hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi nessah, I'm 5 days behind you, cd12 and pretty sure I have already O'd or about to! Excited to enter the 2ww!!

Does anyone think it's possible to bd to much? We have been every other night but was going to tonight as well as I think I'm about to O, is there any truth to the fact that it can affect sperm quality or something??? It's all so complicated lol!!!


----------



## Marlee1980

I think as long as you OH has normal sperm count and quality, they say it is fine to do every day


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know what's best baileybubs some things you read say every other day is best and others seem to imply the more spermies there the better so who knows??


----------



## Bumpblues82

every time ive got preg we bd every night lol 

i have a dull ache in my back and tiny twinges in my tummy tonight


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm also one that BD every night! I really don't think it matters though. Sometimes if we got tired or during a long stretch we'd skip a night. I usually O'd CD16-21. 

We'd BD atleast once before CD10 to rid of bad spermies. Then we'd try everynight till 2-3 days after positive OPK. It turned out to be BD 10-12 times a cycle.

Duck: Sorry about the thyroid. I hope you are pregnant and it doesn't cause a long delay. :hugs: Three of my sisters and my mother had to have thiers removed. I guess it runs in familys. I've had my checked twice thus far. Once before DD, then after PG. I'll have to have another blood test after this one also.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, it's so daft to think I'm worrying about bd'ing too much!! At least I know every day can't be a bad thing as it worked for some of you ladies. We've been bd'ing every other day since cd6 anyway (not that my oh is aware that it's been kind of planned that way by me lol). We'll just have to wait and see what works!!


----------



## Poppy84

I think the reason they say every other night is cos if you do it too much it can dry up your fertile cervic mucus and then swimmers have less to swim in. That's what I read somewhere. We did it every other night and then 2 days in a row around o time.


----------



## Dani Rose

I did every night with DS.

This cycle every other.

I adjusted my temps back to pre adjusted and got ch's but my opks don't match up. So annoying! 

Will keep dtd. Dh manned up ;)


----------



## Wiggler

We did it 2-3 times a day with DS, 5 times over 2 months with DD, Once on ov day with my first angel, and 2 days before ov day and on ov day with my 2nd angel, and 2 days before ov with this one x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

tempted to test!! my period is due on the 16th...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I had a significant temp drop this morning and I'm HOPING and PRAYING that it's the infamous implantation dip which happens b/w 7-10 dpo...I'm 9 dpo today...no spotting yet though. [-o&lt; I'm hoping it jumps back up tomorrow. Please God...my angel baby would have been due next Friday the 15th and I'm trying not to dread the day but I totally do as I'm also due to get :af: that day. Ugh...please pray for me that I get my :bfp:this cycle and if not, pray that I only cry for a day or two and then pick myself back up and move on to cycle #5. Thanks all you lovely ladies. You're the best. :flower::hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom a temp drop sounds good I really hope it is implantation and I really hope you get your bfp this cycle, I've got everything crossed for you xx

Did you test bump?


----------



## cathgibbs

Fx ttcbabyisom xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> done my digi this AM!! was sooooo nervous waiting for those words to pop up!! YAY!!! xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 414923

OMG, SO EXCITING!!! Yay for you!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Well ladies, thanks for the support but that is me out this month. AF is here as I expected her to be. Looking at my calender, I "guessed" my O day this cycle exactly correct if we are going by a 14 day LP. So that is something then!
> 
> At least DH believes me when I say I know my body now lol (we made a bet about when the witch would show up cause he didn't believe me that I could know those things--and I said between last night and tonight). Good luck to everyone else who is still in the TWW!

So sorry Tawn you didn't get your BFP this cycle. FX'd for the next one. I love how you told hubby what was up...he, he...good for you! Now he should know you are on top of this whole thing. Good luck for next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Lol! Dh is out and I'm working, tonight believe me I will! We dtd weds pm so hopefully some there if it pops

GOOD LUCK!!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hurry up ju e 16th!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Didn't test as the earliest I should start is tomorrow but go na try and restrain myself I need a distraction lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Well I got CH's today so FX that was O! I'd guess at 2dpo though not 3.


----------



## Dani Rose

Never mind forgot I was on earlier! Honestly my brain!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Well not good news over here I'm afraid been back to the hospital for my test results on my thyroid and on a scale of 1-5 with 5 meaning it is definitely cancerous I am 3 so I'm having to have some or all of it taken out which has a knock on affect with everything else.
> 
> I'm not allowed to get pg now till after the op. however the witch still hasn't appeared so who knows??

Ugh, i'm SO sorry! Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Lol, it just shows how everyone's body is different. I've decided that I'm going to make a list of things I can do each month if I find out I am not pg, and then if I get a bfn then I can always look at the bright side of the things I can do! This month it's my best friends birthday so I can have a drink (or two or three) at his party at the end of the month coz I should have AF by then if I've not caught the eggy! And now I'm going to be whistling "always look on the bright side of life" all day grrr lol!!!

I really like this outlook baileybubs! I think i will try that too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> of course bumpblues, i think it's important we stay positive and if that means being realistic and looking at why a bfn can be a good thing then we can't go wrong! After all, we only have a 20% chance of catching the egg even if we do everything as we should so we shouldn't feel too depressed about it! (my mood swings are getting quite extreme aren't they, yesterday i was a right miserable sod and now i'm almost hyper lol!)
> 
> and i think it's great what you are doing with the radio, i think it's awful how taboo miscarriage is and i think everyone needs i hear more about it and the tests. Its so unfair that for the sake of some tests at the start of pregnancy we could possibly avoid some miscarriages. And even for those the cant be avoided, people need to e more aware of how heartbreaking it is and not treat it like its just a flu bug or something. My workmate had had 4 mc's but she knew beforehand that it was possible a she has chromosomal translocation and her mum had 2 mc's before she had her. It still doesn't stop her being devastated each time and being hurt seeing other women sailing through pregnancy. And people seem to think we can just "get over it" and we can't, we lost out babies, our future, and people need to treat women who miscarry with more compassion an empathy.
> 
> Oooh i went on a proper mini rant there sorry!! I just get so annoyed at how easily people forget what we've been through or don't give us enough credit for being as strong as we are!

amen!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

just testing my signature xx

although im getting twinging as i type this :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I've got my pos OPK today cd 8 don't have a clue wits happening lol I'm not complaining time to be bd :sex: lol.. Thts me not going to be on for 2 wks holiday time... see u Ladies at the end of my 2ww.... Xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Might be the early loss Cheryl?? My body has been wonky since mc. Keep testing incase its a false pos x


----------



## CherylC3

My tests went neg but this morning Ewcm and did a OPK at lunch time and was very dark so il see wot happens. Xxx bump hope u get ur BFP Hun..xx


----------



## Wiggler

Could well be ov hun :happydance: Sending you lots of babydust :dust: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck Cheryl and have a fab time!!!!!!! 

Ladies iv been looking on the net at some random crap,you can tell its a Saturday night and I can't drink lol,I read that if you don't have nausea and some other symptoms your chances of having mc increase but if you suffer from ms or nausea your looking at a good pregnancy................can you please tell me if you had ms or nausea before your mc? The only thing I had was fatigue,food aversion,mega sore boob and that was that! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I was only sick once but I think it was what I had eaten... Stop googling cath. U will only stress ur self out..xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Cath, I never had MS or nausea before my MCs, but never had it until 8 weeks + with my successful pregnancies either, and that was random once a week-ish puking and occasionally feeling sicky. Its different for every person and every pregnancy. Try not to Google too much hun, Dr Google is a bit of a pessimist :haha: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh its not stressing me its made me feel heaps better after reading that  I knew straight away this one is diff,feel soooooo rough,got a mouth full of ulcers and I got a prescription of steroids as I suffer from them badly but can't use them as I'm preg,the taste of salt water isn't helping lol,how is everyone tonight? Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cath i had no symptoms with my first 2 mcs and with the 4th but the other 3 i have been reaaly queasy im never sick as a rule even with food poisoning i have a strong somach but every preg is diff with my last one i didnt get symptoms till i was 7 weeks my advice is take a step back from google take a deep breath and treat this pregnancy as if nothings happened in the past im not saying forget but just put aside and try and not pick at small things or u will drive yourself crazy hun xx

afm.. my boobies are a lil sensitive and verging ever so slightly on sore, and i keep getting random twinges in my tummy low down, last night in bed my lower back ached too :/ xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Google isn't stressing me out lol I was looking at ideas to help me stop feeling sick 24/7 and this certain article came up,I'm completely different this time,not worrying/panacking half as much as I was before which is weird?! I just wanted to know if the study had any proof in it as its from the MJA,that's all....

Ohhhh I was having a lot of pressure last week,felt quite weird,when you testing? X


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't have ms either Cath, but I did feel pretty awful with tiredness and backache but no nasea. But my mum never had ms with both her pregnancies so I didn't think anything of it. Plus I'm like you bump, I have a really strong stomach, need to in my job lol (care worker) so I just thought I was lucky. 

How is everyone today? I am so confused and am thinking I need to throw these opk's in the bin lol! Negative again today, not even a faint line again, but still slight O pains so I give up with them lol! At the end of the day, we are dtd every other day so unless I don't ovulate at all I've got as much chance as anyone else, despite what the opk's say!


----------



## Marlee1980

For me I didn't have any symptoms before my miscarriage. This Pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms until about 6 and a half/7 weeks. I remember Praying that I start having symptoms because I was soooo scared of another miscarriage. Then BAM since week 7 I have had morning sickness all day long. I had a rOutine drs appt about 4 weeks ago and wanted a beta hcg test to make sure my levels were high enough and after telling her about my intense morning sickness she said there was no need. She said there isn't a better sign for good hormone levels then stronger pregnancy symPtoms. It made me feel a bit better. Now that I'm entering my second trimester I am feeling a little better, still get sick if I get too hungry.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I would say continue using them but just hd every other night you might have a dodge pack or something love? 

I thought I had a strong stomach but its quite weak lol I heave at everything these days,people touching their knees and their chest bone it goes through me so much I'm literally gagging lol 

Ohhhh marlee another milestone coming up you must be soooooo happy! I'm happy for you hun! Xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Thanks cath! When do you go for your first drs appt?


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbaby: I hope you're about to see your BFP. :hugs: That would be awesome, right before your EDD. 

Cath: I didn't have any MS with lil dragon, but I didn't with DD either and she came at 39 weeks. I've had spells of it this time, mainly at night. I wouldn't look into symptoms to much, they are alot of worry for nothing, I think.

Bump: I hope your BFP is coming. I hope the time until testing goes faster. :hugs:

Marlee: Yay! For the second trimester! :happydance:

Cheryl: It is probably O.... Have a wonderful holiday, and I hope you come back to update us with your sticky BFP! :hugs:

Dani: Yay for O... Can't wait for your update of your BFP on Father's Day! :) x

BaileyBubs: I'd keep using those OPK's anyways. I didn't O until CD21 this last cycle, you can have a variance on when O arrives. It's not always on the same CD each month. And anything illiness, stress, travel can delay O. If not its assurance that you have BD atleast every other day. I'm so excited about hearing your update of BFP! :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Must have had about 10 or more pages to read through! I think I'm caught up now! Sorry about AF Tawn. Ladies If your waiting to O, get BDing! Those in the tww, good luck!!!!!!!

Went to an outdoor car show/flea market yesterday with OH. My back is soo burnt as I unknowingly missed about half of it when I put on my sunscreen. Trust me ladies, if you burn your back, don't do missionary position! It feels perfectly fine while you're having fun ... but once it's over, AHHHHHHH!!!!!!! My back it hurting a lot right now. OH seems fine though with his burns, he's fast asleep right next to me in bed lol ... man, I have too many BD injuries LOL LOL

Just found out my bridesmaid Kat (her hubby is my OH's best man) just got her AF which mean she can get started on her next round of IVF, so happy for them! Would be awesome if we both got pregnant this month! She's had 4 losses already - both tubes are blocked AND she had chemotherapy a few years back - I hope this round of IVF will work for her! Send some baby dust her way ladies!!

I haven't really been taking my temps so far this cycle. Temping stressed me out way to much last cycle, I think I'm gonna skip it this time. Or I may just do it while I'm fertile til O is confirmed and not bother the rest of the time. I'm gonna try picking up some OPKs tomorrow. Not the ones I used last cycle as I think they are overly sensitive and that might be why I had soooo many days of positive results. I think the dollar store brand works better then the pharmacy ones LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope your bridesmaid has successful IVF and you both fall pregnant this month! :hugs: Your BD injuries crack me up... :)


----------



## Wiggler

Shellie - Sending lots of babydust to you and your friend :dust: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie ur post just made me laugh so much

Good luck to ur friend with her ivf treatment!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl have a lovely time away I hope you come back with your bfp.

Shellie I hope you and your friend both get your bfp's this cycle. Ouch about the sunburn

:dust: to everyone in the tww


----------



## Tawn

How are you doing Mrs Duck? Still no AF or BFP?


----------



## MrsDuck

No neither, thanks for asking Tawn. I have a feeling my positive opk on cd23 was O or a second O so I'm now cd32 so still a possibility of a bfp this cycle but who knows? Since my mmc in feb I haven't managed more than a 23 day cycle so I just don't know? Time will tell I suppose


----------



## Tawn

Aww well I really hope your limbo ends up in a BFP from the second O! How amazing would that be!? When are you going to start testing again?


----------



## MrsDuck

If it was a second o then I'm 9 dpo so I'll start testing next week sometime, I don't want to get my hopes up. If I do get a bfp then it would be a miracle as I was expecting af not a second o so we only bd'ed once on the day of o. But I suppose once could be enough


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cath Im on cd 6-7 now so not till later next week but have ordered some ics so might try one tomoz lol just for the fun of it lol 

Bailey- I used to do care work so I know what u mean x

I'm getting mild cramps today and the odd twinge really tired swell but I think that's cause I've missed my thyroxine for a week cause if the bank hol :/


----------



## Poppy84

Just been to see what to expect when your expecting. I've never ever cried so much in a film.If any of you have seen it you'll understand why. Even hubby was almost in tears. Brought back some horrible memories. The rest of the film was good though!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

10 dpo; :bfn: :-( My temps are a little confusing too. Praying, praying, praying. I'll test again Tuesday at 12 dpo.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom sorry for your bfn but it's still early so hopefully when you next test it will be a bfp. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I need a rant... Some one I know on fb is preg all she has done dice announcing it is brag or wing about it and now to top it off has said she's "o. The wkd" grrr so annoying!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol just watching one born and this woman just wandered in in heels full make up and short dress lol seriously lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

Omg omg omg omg!!!!! I think i have my bfp!!!!!! Some one be on line here lol


----------



## too_scared

yay!! :happydance: can you post a picture??


----------



## Bumpblues82

do u think this is my :bfp: ??????:happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

its deffo pink but faint :)


----------



## too_scared

i can definitely see that it is pink! wooo! does it go all the way across the test? it looks like it might be darker on the edges.


----------



## Poppy84

I can see it bump blues wooooohoooooo congratulations!

Btw- what do u mean she said on facebook she's "o". Sorry for being thick


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol meant on as in drinking :/ and thanks dunno why im scepticle about the test lol i ordered a ton of tests aswell which ill get tomoz so gonna collect fmu and test again tomoz otherwise im happy :) is it odd that its pinker at the edges?


----------



## Bumpblues82

it doed go all the way but is darker at the edge


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have a better pic...


----------



## too_scared

i'm not sure. 

i am so happy for you!


----------



## Bumpblues82

this pic is better


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks xx


----------



## nesSAH

*Bumpblues*: it is beginning....:dance: you will def. see a deeper line in a few days. Use your morning pee.

congrats hun!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ty nessah


----------



## nesSAH

*Ttcbabyisom:* sorry about the bfn...have you tested again?


----------



## too_scared

the line looks wonderful in the 2nd picture!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i really expected that test to be negative lol its flaming typical i bought a s**t load of tests to go crazy with over next few months lol ah well lol


----------



## too_scared

buying them like that always guarantees you won't need them! ;)


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol yer!! i even bought tampons too lol


----------



## too_scared

more of a guarantee that you won't get af anytime soon!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

haha yer ill test again in the morning and let u know what happens x


----------



## too_scared

looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## baileybubs

I most definatley see a line bump!!! Yay!!! I am so going out and buying tampons and loads of tests haha!!!

Very brave to go and watch "what to expect when you're expecting" and "one born every minute" ladies. I can't bear to watch anything to do with pregnancy yet. I watched Marley and Me and cried my eyes out when she miscarried coz it happened just the same for me at my scan. And I also have a dog just like Marley (I usernamed myself after him - Bailey!)

Tonight I am getting THE strongest O pains I've ever had, and still negative opk. But to w fair I couldn't test until 9pm tonight coz I was on a 13 hour shift today. And same again tomorrow so I probably wont be able to get a positive tomorrow either. I really need to get the digi opk's for next month (if I need them that is!!) so I can use fmu.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I just noticed my symptom thingie on my siggie should be O pains (obviously lol) but could be a good sign that I'm feeling them really strong tonight!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ty bailey xx i took another pic which is even better you can totally see the pink in it!!
go out and buy tampons ov tests and preg tests lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Will do! Can't believe I'm nearly entering 2ww, it's been nearly 3 months since my mc and finally I can start to think that I might possibly be pregnant again!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i hope u are xx ive had twinges and mild cramps last 3 days so i knew summit was going on in there i took the last fr test i had thinking it will just be neg again but it wasnt!! fx for u and lost os sticky :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## baileybubs

What dpo are you bump?


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i thought 6 to 7 but maybe ive mis calculated or oved twive?? maybe i missed first surge with the opks?


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe you had a first surge then coz that's quite a good line for 6 or 7 dpo. I am gonna be a really good girl and not test until AF is due (who reckons I will wait lol!!) coz if I don't know if I actually O'd and when I O'd then I won't know if I'm testing too early. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bumpblues82

HOPE SO XX ill test again in the morning see whats going on xx


----------



## maryanne67

Looks a good line bump Congratulations :dust:


----------



## too_scared

yay for bfp on a frer bump!! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I most definatley see a line bump!!! Yay!!! I am so going out and buying tampons and loads of tests haha!!!
> 
> Very brave to go and watch "what to expect when you're expecting" and "one born every minute" ladies. I can't bear to watch anything to do with pregnancy yet. I watched Marley and Me and cried my eyes out when she miscarried coz it happened just the same for me at my scan. And I also have a dog just like Marley (I usernamed myself after him - Bailey!)
> 
> Tonight I am getting THE strongest O pains I've ever had, and still negative opk. But to w fair I couldn't test until 9pm tonight coz I was on a 13 hour shift today. And same again tomorrow so I probably wont be able to get a positive tomorrow either. I really need to get the digi opk's for next month (if I need them that is!!) so I can use fmu.

haha Bailey i watched Marley & me 2 days after my MC! OMG!!! me and OH were sitting there quite depressed then all of a sudden Jennifer Anniston has a MMC, we were blubbering non stop and turned it off so iv never even seen the bit where MArley dies lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> Good luck Cheryl and have a fab time!!!!!!!
> 
> Ladies iv been looking on the net at some random crap,you can tell its a Saturday night and I can't drink lol,I read that if you don't have nausea and some other symptoms your chances of having mc increase but if you suffer from ms or nausea your looking at a good pregnancy................can you please tell me if you had ms or nausea before your mc? The only thing I had was fatigue,food aversion,mega sore boob and that was that! Xxx

My 2 MC's I had severe all day sick, my 2 kids, not sick once.

MS is a BAD sign for me! 

Everyone and every pg is diff! x


----------



## Dani Rose

Leinzlove said:


> ttcbaby: I hope you're about to see your BFP. :hugs: That would be awesome, right before your EDD.
> 
> Cath: I didn't have any MS with lil dragon, but I didn't with DD either and she came at 39 weeks. I've had spells of it this time, mainly at night. I wouldn't look into symptoms to much, they are alot of worry for nothing, I think.
> 
> Bump: I hope your BFP is coming. I hope the time until testing goes faster. :hugs:
> 
> Marlee: Yay! For the second trimester! :happydance:
> 
> Cheryl: It is probably O.... Have a wonderful holiday, and I hope you come back to update us with your sticky BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Dani: Yay for O... Can't wait for your update of your BFP on Father's Day! :) x
> 
> BaileyBubs: I'd keep using those OPK's anyways. I didn't O until CD21 this last cycle, you can have a variance on when O arrives. It's not always on the same CD each month. And anything illiness, stress, travel can delay O. If not its assurance that you have BD atleast every other day. I'm so excited about hearing your update of BFP! :hugs:


Not entirely sure I O'd, scared it's wrong :(

And yay I just seen my name in your siggy :kiss:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, hope your well? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump yay for BFP!! That line is amazing!!! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so I'm worried the test isn't right I did it at half 7 and it wasn't till 9 I checked it again and saw the pink line but no hcg means no pink line right? Heard that its happened to a few of my friends that it's taken a while to show but it's not an evap as its deffo pink any ideas??


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I am good thanks, worried about my chart as always LoL

Wasn't on this wkend much as was DS birthday party (actual bday is 26th but DH isn't off a wkend again) I have a pic of him I will upload to here. On FB I am dani rose mackay if you want to see his party pics :)

Also I do photography and my page is my little photography page, my friends newborns are all over there as well as my 2 kids :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Have you tested today? I am pretty sure it wouldn't be THAT pink if wasn't bfp! I only ever get a grey indent line if left too long


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani i will have a look at lunch, at work and our internet system wont allow us to go on during work times - rubbish!! lol! my name is Catherine Faf Gibbs - Faf is a nickname iv had since i was a toddler and all my friends call me faf, everyone asks what the 'Faf' in my name is about lol! 

Did he have a nice party? How old is he? 

Bump i think my line didnt show until a few minutes later than normal, it was pink at the edges as though a line was tryin to start, FRER evaps are grey i have never heard of a pink evap! do another tomorrow i would hun  xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Did an asda 4 days before one and a net cheapie both neg :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hoping asda wasn't sensitive enough and ic is just crap I never get a early pos with them never got one till been due on


----------



## Dani Rose

Frer is 6 days before though right? Maybe IC etc will show tomo, my ICs were like evaps and frer darker than that so maybe just starting out!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hope so :/ and yet frer is a 6 day before one


----------



## cathgibbs

i find IC's quite rubbish!! last time i used an IC 5 days before AF was due and it was a big fat NEG! this time however i used one a week before AF was due and i def got a shadow but even now they arent as dark as the control line, dark but not that dark! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohh also try superdrug ones hun, they worked 5 days before AF with me xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Might just but another first response one see if it happens again!


----------



## cathgibbs

buy it from Superdrug hun BOGOF on FRER xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Or anymore their not :/


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhhhh i thought not as soon as i wrote it! i had mine 2 months ago so the offer had continued for a while, xxx


----------



## Wiggler

ttcbaby - I'm sorry about the BFN :hugs: 

bumpblues - I see it!!!!!! :happydance: Thats deffo a positive!!! Congratulations!!! IC's are rubbish, I would deffo get another FRER hun.

How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

does it matter it was left so long tho???


----------



## Wiggler

I would retest with a FRER just to be sure, but a line that pink is deffo a good sign. Next time make sure you check it in the time limit ;) x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

its deffo deffo pink right??? some ppl are telling me to diregard it as it was left so long ND others telling me its ok? :wacko::wacko::cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Itts deffo pink hun, go get another test sweetie :hugs: x x x


----------



## Tawn

Bump, I gotta say I have never seen an evap that looked that pink and strong! I really think that is your bfp! I wonder if you really are only 6dpo? Cause that is CRAZY early to get that strong of a line!? 

Either way though, a big congrats hun! Can't wait to see the next frer


----------



## Bumpblues82

i will walk round to tesco i kept the wee from this morning in a sample bottle so can use that


----------



## Bumpblues82

i deffo had a positive ov test on the 3rd and 4th tho and my lp is about 12 days so period is due 16th at latest thats 5 days away


----------



## Dani Rose

Opk might have picked up hcg?


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani ill a proper look at your pics lunchtime, just had a quick look and they look Lush! your little boy is so cute!!! 

My OPKS are not pickingup my HCG at all, their so faint but iv heard of some women using OPKs as HPTs lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i did an opk and was faint x im starting to think that its a false pos/ evap line just read this on pee on a stick...

7. What's an evaporation line? Evaporation ("evap") lines result with the test's antibody strip just looks slightly different than the space around it. There is a line of antibodies (usually made from mouse cells) in the Control and Test section. The Control line binds with any liquid and turns pink (or blue, in tests using blue dye.) The Test/Result line turns pink only if pregnancy hormone is detected. If not, the moisture passes over this strip and does not turn pink. It may, however, become more visible when the light hits the moisture on the strip-- it may appear gray, colorless, like a "dent" in the test, or like a "ghost line." It may appear at any time-- as soon as the urine hits it, after a few minutes as the test absorbs the moisture, or after the 10-minute time limit. It may appear when the test is drying, or after it has dried. It may disappear as the test is drying, or after the test has dried, or not disappear at all.

The simple fact is that there is always "something there" that is slightly visible-- it's simply the antibodies on the test that would turn pink in the presence of hCG. When the test becomes wet, or as it dries, or after it dries, the antibody strip may become more visible. Therefore, all tests may have them. It is not a defect; it's just how tests are made. 

A real positive is identified by its color (pink or blue, whatever the color of the test's dye is) and its appearance within 10 minutes of urinating on the stick. A line that appears after 10 minutes, regardless of color, must be considered an evap line and is caused by the test's chemicals changing. HPT's are rapid assay diagnostics, which means any results appearing after the "rapid" time limit of 10 minutes are invalid.

gonna go to tesco and try again thing is i dunno if that came up within ten mins or not???


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I walked over to tesco and did another frer and neg in ten mins so I guess my :bfp: was a big fat PINK evap line :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

try with FMU tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I collected fmu today in a sample pot and that's what I used.. I knew it was to good to be true :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh right! sorry hun i thought you used urine from this afternoon, so you used both tests in the same urine is that right? ohhhh hun, iv never seen an evap like that before i def thought you was heading for a BFP xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

no i used 7pm wee for the one that looks positive and fmu for the neg one it totally sucks anyway may still be early so im not out yet!!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh thats true hun! i would wait for a few more days then do it again  xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

so disapointed :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AF started coming on last night...so confused...temps dropped again...i wasn't supposed to start til Friday. Not sure what's going on. I'm devastated. :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

awwwww hun im so sorry :-( xxx


----------



## Tawn

Bump--like I said I've never seen an evap like that! I really hope your bfp is on it's way! You def have the right attitude that it is super early and you aren't out yet, though! :hugs: on the evil evap.

Ttc-- so sorry for the witch showing. I am in the midst of mine right now too, and I know what you mean it is SO disappointing! :hugs: hun, hopefully June/July will be our month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump I hope you get a bfp when you next test

Ttcbabyisom sorry it looks like the witch is on her way, why are our bodies so confusing to read?

Tawn and ttcbabyisom I hope you get your bfp's next cycle x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i feel like deleting loads of ppl who are preg off fb they are annoying me and some ppl who have just had babies.. theres ppl i know on there who smoke and drink thru pregnancy and have no trouble at all its so damn unfair really wish ppl would think before they winge about preg symptoms or stuff to do with their baby not sleeping ect!! some of us would give their right and left arm and both legs to be in their shoes!!! sorry im just in a crap mood cause of stupid test rant over xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, just had a girl at work telling me she wishes she could drink but can't coz she's pg, I bloody wish I was still pregnant!! I'd give up drinking for life if I got my baby for doing it!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry for AF and BFN.

FWIW my FMU is rubbish, maybe try later on tomo? Or now? Hugs x


----------



## baileybubs

Don't give up yet bump, it's not over til the witch shows!! And remember, it will happen hun!! Focus on what you can do if you aren't pg, that's how I'm getting through. I know it's hard but everytime I feel like its not going to happen this month I just think about how I can go to my friends party and have a right good drink and try again next month! It's not much of a consolation but it's something xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol I think like that too lol just the doc who did my biopsy said to try n get preg in next 3 months as the biopsy has a good success rate of making baby stick in there with in first three months of having it so had heart set on this month I have 2 left x


----------



## baileybubs

Well then you still have a great chance, as meat loaf said 2 out of 3 ain't bad!! That's great odds!! Plus you still aren't even out yet for this month hun xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm sorry about the evap! It definitley looked BFP to me also. :hugs: This definitley can still be your month... Aren't you 6 or 7dpo? You definitley could be pregnant and just days away from finding out... For real.

Dani: I hope you did O! And that you are indeed in the 2ww. I'm glad DS has a good party! :)

TTcbaby: I hope it's not the :witch: showing her ugly face... But instead implantation! :hugs: Isn't that possible? :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Big fail on my part here, I was so tired from working 3 days of 13 hour shifts that I just couldn't bd last night :-( so I'm just hoping I did already O Saturday or yesterday. I was getting sharp O pains yesterday, so gotta hope some spermies were still waiting there from Friday! Oh well, if it's not my month never mind! Trust me to have stupidly long shifts around time of O lol!

How'd everyone else doing today? On the bright side I just had an amazing lie in to recoup from working so much lol!


----------



## baileybubs

OMG!! Look at the opk I just did!! The left is the test and the right is the control. Can everyone else confirm that this is positive?? I'm paranoid now though coz we havent bd'd since Saturday night, but after just getting that opk I suddenly pounced on the oh lol lol!! Its a good job its both our day off or I would have been going mad haha!! Do you think I would still catch the egg if I O today and bd'd Sat and today?

Oh and Ive included a picture of my furry baby Bailey whilst I'm on the computer lol
 



Attached Files:







Pic June 2012 351.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 5









Pic June 2012 012.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wiggler

Thats positive :happydance:

Awww gorgeous dog! x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh positive!!! and that dog is adorable!!! look at him just sat there  awwwwwwwwwww xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so happy that I'm actually ovulating, think I had convinced myself that I wasnt going to ovulate at all coz I've heard thats possible for the first few months after mc.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks wiggler and cath! He is such a lovely dog, and he really did do what Marley did in Marley and me when I got home from hospital Cath!! He just snuggled up to me on the sofa and put his head on my lap!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm now 8dpo and tested this am still a bfn :/ not giving up yet!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Maybe I had a random surge of hcg haha :/ lol the ic tests only ever work for me day af is due and fr usually show just before but ive been using asda ones and they are 4 days before but my periods not due till sat


----------



## baileybubs

8dpo is still really really early bump! Keep the faith! Maybe that first test was an extra sensitive one (if its possible to get duff tests then maybe its possible to get the odd one thats super sensitive??). PMA lol, I think I'm getting far too excited over the positive opk, its such a rush! This is why I'm a poas addict, I need that rush haha!


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Thanks wiggler and cath! He is such a lovely dog, and he really did do what Marley did in Marley and me when I got home from hospital Cath!! He just snuggled up to me on the sofa and put his head on my lap!!

He could sense you were unwell see hun! loving loyal dogs they are I would love to have one, instead I have a cat and a lurcher, Lurcher and me dont get on, i dislike him..............LOTS!! but my cat - Dora - shes amazeballs! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Stay positive Bump it's still really early, I hope you get a bfp in a couple of days when you next test


----------



## cathgibbs

Bumpblues82 said:


> Maybe I had a random surge of hcg haha :/ lol the ic tests only ever work for me day af is due and fr usually show just before but ive been using asda ones and they are 4 days before but my periods not due till sat

Only now my ICs are going dark hun and im 4wks 3days, their not as dark as Crl line and my digi says 2-3 weeks - i really dont think their as sensitive as they say xxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

You should still catch it O can happen up to 36hours after the opk I think and once popped you get about 8 hours I think. Best to have swimmers waiting :)

My opks are still pos. Been like that all month. Stupid things.

I've creamy cm so def not O x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey your dog is gorgeous and yay for O. Yes you should still catch it, the positive opk is the surge detected 12 - 36 hrs before you O so get bding x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, love that phrasing Cath "amaze balls" lol!! 

Have you done a hpt recently dani? What cd are you on? Its odd that you've been having LH surge for so long!


----------



## baileybubs

And thanks guys, I had read somewhere that once you detect LH surge it's too late and best to bd before you O but thats made me feel better! Will make sure we bd again tomorrow too!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs duck, he's a little sweetie my dog, had him since I was 20 and he's been with me through divorce, another serious relationship and now mc. He really is my best friend lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

I love this group always here to lend an ear no matter what :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Well ladies I just got home from work and my hpts were on the doormat, I was going to wait but you know what its like so I just had to pee on one and look what popped up in about 1 min

I am now a bit scared as it means I'm going to have to put off my op to have the potentially canerous lump removed from my neck. The consultant said if I am pg then it is best to wait til I'm in the 2nd trimester, so I suppose it's not too long to wait but I'm not sure of the risks to baby?

It just goes to prove that dtd just once on the day you get positive opk can be enough!

I thought I had a nearly positive opk cd 12 but then cd 23 I had another and we hadn't dtd since cd14 so I called a medical emergency and called my dh home from work to baby dance then we both returned to work, anyway then we found out about my lump the next day so didn't do any more just in case I needed an op and now here I am with a very positive looking hpt on what would make me 11dpo.

Sorry for the long ramble I'm just really excited and scared
 



Attached Files:







P6120039.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun :hugs: :happydance:

Can you book an appointment with your consultant to talk about all your options for delaying treatment etc etc? x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Omg mrs duck congrats zx


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations mrs duck!!! Our bodies are amazing things aren't they? I really hope it will all be ok with the consultant. And it isn't that long to wait hun, when would you have been going for the procedure anyway? I'm sure it will all be ok and your doc will be taking extra care of you and your bubs xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

OMG!!!! YAAAAY!!!! Exciting, but scarey I agree. Hopefully the Dr will be ok with it all x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone. I had told the consultant that there was a slim chance I was pregnant. He is off for the next 2 weeks and then I was going to be called in after his return, so I guess in the grand scale of things it isn't that much longer I've got to wait. But I suppose he'll tell me more when I speak with him on his return.


----------



## baileybubs

Surely that's a good thing then, if he was on with making you wait whilst he was off then it should be on for you waiting a few more weeks until you get to 2nd tri. And loads I people have surgery/procedures when pg and the babies are fine xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the reassurance Bailey x


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations!!!!!!! Hope the dr can help calm your nerves with removing the lump etc xxx


----------



## Tawn

OMG congrats Mrs Duck! What amazing news! I know it is probably worrying with the lump, but life just works like that doesn't it? I feel like we don't get the things we want most when it is convenient but rather when it is UNconvenient and makes life crazy! :haha:

Baileybubs, congrats on finally getting your +OPK! A baby dance today will most definitely put you in the running! Mrs Duck is living proof of that!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh MrsDuck!!!!!!! Congrats chick! I understand your a bit scared but like Bailey said,if the Dr wed unsure about going ahead with the procedure he wouldn't have said they will do it in the 2nd tri,just think its only 8-9 weeks until 2nd tri hun,you'll be fine I can feel it!

Well ladies looks like June is the lucky month,I have everything x for those in the tww and those waiting for o! 

Dani your pics are so good hun and your little boy looks so grown up! Xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Oh MrsDuck - I am SOOOOOOO happy for you - welcome to the club! I hope the doctor cant ease your stresses about the lump and I'm sure everything will work out for you.


----------



## love1623

Congrats mrs duck !


----------



## Bumpblues82

Just done a net cheapie and me and oh are sure we can see the faintest line ever lol we even used my specs as a magnifier lol (I wear contacts) I held it up to a faint ov test and I'm sure there is summit there let's hope it's the start I'll do one in the morning with flu xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nesSAH said:


> *Ttcbabyisom:* sorry about the bfn...have you tested again?

Thanks and yeah, i'm sure you've seen my other posts since. :-( On to the next cycle.


----------



## maryanne67

CONGRATULATIONS mrsduck hoping you have a h&h 9 months ,just goes to show 1 bd is all it takes :flower: :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Cath :) you don't look how I imagined it's funny is it when you picture someone in your head lol. Love all your cakes. I love to bake too :)

Bump pics!!! :)

I'm achey in my tummy. Last night had tightenings, sore throat, ulcers, everything tastes rank. Spots. I'm not obsessing, honest!


----------



## nesSAH

Mrs Duck!!! Yay!!!! :dance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Nothing there this morning there's a slight Mark on the side of it which prob tricked our eyes done another today and an asda one and nothing at all!!! I'm so annoyed at that horrible pink line I got which is still pink :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Af is meant to either turn up today or sat if I work it out from last af I'm due on the 13th or work out my lp from ovulation it's the 16th either way I have no af symptoms :/


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Thanks Cath :) you don't look how I imagined it's funny is it when you picture someone in your head lol. Love all your cakes. I love to bake too :)
> 
> Bump pics!!! :)
> 
> I'm achey in my tummy. Last night had tightenings, sore throat, ulcers, everything tastes rank. Spots. I'm not obsessing, honest!

haha i hope thats in a good way lol! ahhhh im obsessed with it, im making little farm yard animal cakes for my friends little girls 1st birthday - which is the same day as mine but seems i cant drink i dont mind  oohhh and 50 Shades of Grey - Raunchy!! haha i like it!!

hhmmmmmmmmmmm thats what i felt like before my BFP!! only now my ulcers and sore throat are going hun  xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Well I imagined blonde hair and older for some reason so completely diff. Lol. 

I made my sons for his party. Did jubilee ones too. Everyone loves them ESP my daughter if I make choc ones. Planning a choc cake covered in maltesers or choc orange for her bday ;)

Not getting hopes up as could just be the clomid x


----------



## Tawn

It sounds promising, though Dani! I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Honestly, I can't believe how lucky this thread has been. So happy for everyone who has gotten their bfps since mc, I tell DH about every one of them (like he should know who you are lol)

I know I have only had the first cycle before AF after MC to try and one actual cycle so far, but I can't believe how many of you have gotten your rainbows since we started in March! I am sooooo ready to join you all. Bought some preseed for this cycle, as my ewcm doesn't seem to be as heavy as it used to be before mc. So hopefully June will be our month! Plus, if I ovulate on the same sort of CD as the last cycle, it will be on or just before my birthday I think! That would be a great birthday present!


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn fx it's us next! I'd love to be bump buddies with you!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hahahaha thats made my day, thanks hun  

Yeh i liked the ones you did (I think you did them) for his birthday they looked lovely, oohhhh a malteser one sounds amazing hun!! I bet she will ove that if she likes chocolate!! 

I got everything x for you that its early signs hun :hugs:

Just seen my Dr to inform him of my pregnancy - what a complete and utter stupid man! he made me so angry! 

After i told him i had mc and am now pregnan - told him my lmp - then he asks when i got my first BFP so i told him it was 9 days ago and 8 days ago i got my 1-2 on my digi - he wouldnt believe me and when i told him 13 days ago i was being sick after 1 drink and the next day i was sick after 1 drink so i suspect that was due to being pregnant he looked at me like i had 8 heads!! he then suggested i was carrying twins and one mc and the other survived. Highly doubtful as my HCG went to 0 and im sure i would be showing by now as i would be 15 weeks this Friday then he tried saying maybe I had an eptopic and it was still in my tube!??! WTH! when i suggested i wanted my HCG and prog levels tested he said there was no point!! I demanded them and iv now had them done, i really hope i never see him again lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Sounds about right. They make you feel stupid. I think we know our bodies best! Grrrr

Glad all checked! Fx for good results


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, i felt like i knew more than he did, he didnt even work out my EDD or inform the receptionist that i need to fill out the correct forms, luckily iv done it before to know i need to do them ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Drs!! Get the results back either on Friday or Monday hun, do you know what the average HCG should be for 4wk 4days? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

There is a website with all the amounts but don't read to much into a first draw as it's doubling time that matters. I've read ppl with bad numbers being ok and ones with good not being etc. Also high doesn't always mean twins.

I had a very high level as my ics went almost black! My digi read 3+ at 2 weeks and look what happened. So don't rely on numbers too much babe x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww thanks chick, ill try not to then, my last one was 641 at 6 weeks and that was low, did you have a molar pregnancy as i read that really high levels can mean that? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

No was normal. Seen baby at just over 6 weeks and then 8. By 9 was no hb but still there. With the little buds forming as arms and legs :( got pics of it before so atleast have that to rem it. Dh never seen it with hb only after. He was so sad as it's not real to them until they see it is it x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwwwww bless him :-( your right hun, until you see the hb it just doesnt seem normal but like you said atleast you got the pics as something to rememember baby by isnt it? how come you had 2 scans hun if you dont mind me asking? Were you allowed pictures from both the 6 and 8 week scan?

OH took my food to work by mistake and i just started crying when i realised!! GET A GRIP haha i feel like a right gimp! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Well my first one was from the guy that did my Ds's scans. Private. But we kept in touch after he was born. Took him into visit etc. I was scared after things that happened early with him so he said to pop in. The second one was because I started to spot and had other signs something was up but after seeing the HB I felt ok for a few days then I knew things were diff. Symptoms stopped. Red streaks on TP etc. You just know. I went to that scan knowing I was going to be told bad news.

I got pics of both yeh but 6 wks was abdominal so you barely see anything he traced the HB though and you see the sac with a White dot in it. 8 weeks looked like the start of a jelly baby :)


----------



## Tawn

Dani Rose said:


> Tawn fx it's us next! I'd love to be bump buddies with you!!

Awww that would be lovely hun! I know, I feel like we've been here so long waiting, even though it's only been a couple of months! It would be wonderful to have a bump buddy who has gone through same things!

How many DPO are you now then?


----------



## Dani Rose

FF has me at 7 but my most pos opk was cd16 I think so I'd be 4/5 in reality if they are right but opks aren't good for me as always so dark/pos. Mentioning it to FS next week.

My cm stopped around what I suspect though so who knows!

Everything crossed for us ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Well my first one was from the guy that did my Ds's scans. Private. But we kept in touch after he was born. Took him into visit etc. I was scared after things that happened early with him so he said to pop in. The second one was because I started to spot and had other signs something was up but after seeing the HB I felt ok for a few days then I knew things were diff. Symptoms stopped. Red streaks on TP etc. You just know. I went to that scan knowing I was going to be told bad news.
> 
> I got pics of both yeh but 6 wks was abdominal so you barely see anything he traced the HB though and you see the sac with a White dot in it. 8 weeks looked like the start of a jelly baby :)

I bet its nice when the Drs get to see the baby after its born! I think us women know if something bad is going to happen, do you? Like you said you just knew whther it be symptoms stopped or spotting etc, i knew last time as soon as i got my BFP i kept saying 'if everything goes ok we can do this or that' and I didnt want to tell anyone cause i knew deep down it wasnt going to last, im completely different this time. 

awwww jelly baby bean!! i bet thats a cute picture hun, made how in just 4 and even 2 weeks later you can make out the shape of a baby!!! ill be 6wks 6 when i have my reassurance scan xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh it was emotional! The guy is so lovely, an old man who has done this work all his life, worked in America most of his time but came back and set up himself. Don't think he is really busy so he is so nice to ppl he does get through the door. On his webpage is pics of DS in the womb and once born, lovely of him.

Anyway here is the one I lost just days before the HB stopped

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/921256cb.jpg

At 6+6 you should def see a HB and a little blob :)

I was like you always said "if" and told nobody until just before, only because I needed mum to take me to hossie week before...


----------



## Dani Rose

Black bit on head is the brain she said so it was lying on its head


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and this was my IC's CRAZY!!!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/cf4f6e05.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Jesus Nelly!! thats some dark IC's hun!!! how far gone were you when they were like that!?!? Mine are going quite dark now and im only 4+4!!! nowhere as dark as yours!!!

Awwwww thats a cute pic hun, amazing what that can grow into isnt it? 

Your private Dr sounds like a lovely man, it makes a diff when you have a nice Dr even if you are paying for it its still nice and helps you when your worrying your head off!!xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

They were like that by about 5 weeks but I tested pos at 3 something as was early O. Everyone was like your ics are too dark to lose this one. But shows you hcg levels only detect the right now know what I mean? I don't think DS ever got that dark!


----------



## cathgibbs

I would have thought if ICs were showing that dark you would be fine!! just goes to show our bodies are funny things! i think iv only ever seen them that dark was when my friend who was 9 weeks done one for fun and it went real dark but that was at 9 weeks! FX when you get your BFP everything will be fine this time around hun!

p.s. Love your DD name, if we have a girl its going to be either Layla Madison or Lola Madison  xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw I like Madison too :o)

My girl name was Lily, my cousin stole it, my boy name was Jack, my BFF stole it! LOL

Right now I have Evan Jack and Elena Rose to fall back on. 

I love Madelyn but our surname being Mackay everyone starts freaking out about the McCann girl that disappeared. Seriously wise up.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahahahaaaa I nearly LOLed in work then!!! I think you should use Madelyn! Be funny just to see them all freak out!! their both lovely names hun! I like the name Rose as a middlename and Elena Rose sounds lovely 
I only have 1 boys names - Devon - im not really into boys names lol, girls names i could think about all day! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Boys are defo harder. Not as cute. I have ALWAYS liked Jack and LOVE Evan, but DH knows an Evan so is reluctant to use it, and he doesnt like the Madelyn thing soooooo I am screwed hahaha!

I love Elena but he doesn't, I have told him I don't actually care


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats it girl! put your foot down!!! your the one who has to carry the weight and get swollen ankles and all the other affects so you tell him what your naming him/her!! 

Oh likes Harley but iv told him point blank NO! he likes Layla or Lola so we are good there lol!

today i asked the Dr for some nicorette patches..........i cant believe how good they are and i cant believe why iv never used them before amazing! the past week and the last time i was pregnant i just used my electronic cigarrette and spray and it was sooooooooo hard but i havent thought about smoking once today and on a normal day (un-pregnant day lol) i would have had 5 by now! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Awesome! :)

Well I go through a LOT to get pg, I have RA not sure I mentioned before so can't be on the good meds as they aren't baby safe, and why I lost last years unplanned pg, anyway I am in pain daily and my body is under constant attack. I already have deformities showing since Jan :( I go into remission when pg so that is good but getting there sucks! That is why I am always super anxious for my BFP to hurry up!!! Was so pleased in Jan when it was so quick but knew it was too good to be true. So anyway I deserve to choose this time ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun :hugs: no wonder your so anxious then, your really deserve to get your :BFP: and your REALLY deserve to choose the name! do you do any physio as you cant take any meds? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm on safe meds but they are rubbish! Physio doesnt help as it's so severe. After I had dd I couldn't walk, eat, brush my teeth. Was stuck in bed :( only get by with meds or I'm pretty much disabled. Sucks. We will get there x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww chicken!! I have everything x for you, fingers, toes, arms and legs!!!! I really hope this is your month!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

How are you all today? I wanna be bump buddies too!! I'm only 1dpo now according to my calculations but FF had me at 3dpo.....but I'm pretty sure I'm right lol! Got that super positive opk yesterday, and back to negative again today so yesterday must have been O day! Yay! 

I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot coz its way to early lol!! But I do have slight cramps, but they could just be O related! 

I can't believe how lucky this thread is too Tawn! It's amazing! I was convinced June was a lucky month though, just need to get my BFP now lol! I don't know if I can wait until next Friday to test (even that will be 11dpo!)

Just out of interest, what's the earliest any of you ladies got a BFP and what test did you use? I wasn't tracking my cycle last time so only tested when I missed AF so I've no idea when it's possible I'd get a BFP!


----------



## cathgibbs

hiya love, i got my BFP really early, if you go back to this morning to my post about my Dr he wouldnt believe that i got my BFP as soon as i did and was convinved i was either carrying a twin from my mc or an ectopic from when i mc what a food! my HCG had gone to 0 2 weeks after my MC!! silly man!!! right i got my pos OPK on April 25th - CD13, but i had OV pains on the 28th CD16 and i got my pos HPT on the 04th DPO8 (Going by OV pains) very faint then the 05th DPO9 a bit darker then my digi confirmed on the 06th DPO10 xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That is early Cath! I know that everyone and every pregnancy is different though so until I get a negative hpt after AF is due then I won't believe it lol!! I'm just so excited now lol!


----------



## Tawn

Good luck in your tww Baileybubs! Fx' for you!

Ohh and btw, they say that today would be O day for you most likely (if you got your positive OPK yesterday, then that detects the surge which says you should release an egg in the next 12-36 hours sort of thing) So I think +opk day is 1 day before O, then the day it goes negative is O day, and then the next day 1DPO! 

Not that it really matters but it might help when you want to start testing on a certain day (like 10dpo for example!) :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh thanks for that Tawn, definatley will help me when testing! So today is O day for me and tomorrow will be 1dpo lol! I am so excited to be in the 2ww now, I'm positively giddy!


----------



## Tawn

Awww hun I am so pleased for you too! :hugs: You waited a very long time for this! Let the symptom spotting craziness begin! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, FX'd for a both this month and all the other ladies waiting for their BFPs xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fx for you both ladies and you Dani,I need you to join me,June is a lucky month xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello !!
i feel like im out this month :( im 9dpo according to opk test or 8 according to ov pains.. i have done tons more tests after that stupid frer one and nothing!! according to ff my periods due today but if i use my lp then sat :/ i have no symptoms of preg and none of period im wondering if that cause i missed my thyroxine for just over a week cause i forgot to order it before bank hol its having a knock on effect with my cycle ?? im still really annoyed at that test i did its STILL pink and the one i did the morning after has a line on it but its deffo a grey evap theres a total difference!imaging if i hadnt known what i do i would be beleiving i was pregnant:/ so frustrated x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm still crossing my fingers for you bump, if you are unsure on what day AF is due it's still possible you could get that BFP. I don't get what happened with that free though hun? Very strange!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well ff is normally spot on with my period and if it's due today according to ff its still a no show n no symptoms


----------



## Tawn

Bumpblues82 said:


> Well ff is normally spot on with my period and if it's due today according to ff its still a no show n no symptoms

Hopefully that means the witch is going to stay away! Good luck bump!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling really weird this evening, lots of strange pains and twinges, probably just O pains but my mind is getting carried away lol!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im hoping my pma doesnt turn into pms lol i had the twinges and that too a couple days ago and i have last 3 pregnancies :/ well its 11 mins till af is officially late according to my calendas lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

last month i oved on cd15 and my period was on cd28 so that a lp of 13 days yer? so if thats the way its working my period should be due 17th but all my charts and ff and things say today??


----------



## Wiggler

Bump - you aren't out til the witch shows, its still sooooo early :hugs: I didn't get my BFP with my daughter til I was FIVE weeks! x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Yep, keep the PMA bump, and like you said you had twinges with your last three pregnancies and had them this month!! Keep the faith, June is lucky remember!

any of you ladies who got those psychic readings, were they right? I know its only a laugh but I was just wondering....mine said May/June conception, and as this cycle started in May and I O'd yesterday which is June it may just turn out to be true lol!! I love how good I can be at wishful thinking and clutching at straws haha!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

talk about clutching at straws lets have some hpting confessions lol mine is
when i test i wear my glasses over my contacts and us a magnifying glass to inspect the test lol... :wako:


----------



## Wiggler

Aww I hope this is your month hun :D

I dont believe in psycics, I have been part of this forum for 2 years and most end up not true, my belief is that they are vultures, especially the TTC ones, TTC is such a scary and frustrating time for so many ladies and they are taking profit from that, if they can see the future or not, I don't know, but its sooooo wrong that they are making profit from other peoples fear and worries.

****not meaning to cause any offence to ladies who have paid for readings, I hope you all get your BFPs**** x x x


----------



## Wiggler

Bump, when I tested I took them into every room of the flat and held it by the window and light to see ifI could see anything LOL x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i do that lol i always use bathroom light or near a window lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: Yay for 2ww! Can't wait for Sunday and your Father's day BFP, update. :) Seeing those BFP IC's... had me fooled for a minute there! 

Mrs. Duck: Congratulations! :happydance: Obviously, this baby was meant to be. :) I'm hoping your thyroid isn't cancerous at all. And they can do lots of surgeries while pregnant. The medical field is advanced!! This is going to be a long two weeks for you... Try not to worry to much! :hugs:

Tawn: I hope this month is yours also... This is a lucky thread! :hugs:

Bailey: Welcome to the 2ww! Owoooo, I hope the physic is right. Let this be your month! :hugs:

Bump: I hope the :witch: has the best reason for staying away! :hugs: I'm sorry those tests were so cruel to you.:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Still no af still no bfp :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

No af symptoms at all but last few days been how can I put it loose? On the loo :/ and this am feeling ever so slightly nauseous :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

I figure I'm out this month cause if I was due af today it would be pos by now and even maybe if af was due on sat :/


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, you're not out until the witch comes, I never got a BFP until I was 5 weeks pregnant with Bethany, so a week after AF was due x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump try keep the PMA , never out til she shows :)

I had 2 reading from Cheri, DS predicted and Jan pg predicted, now says JUNE!! And em yeh look at my chart people!!! I am trying to stay calm... lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I think she said June with me too!!

Oohhhh Dani i dont know anything about the Charts lol but do you think whats happening is a good sign? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Well my temp went up, it's similar to DS chart now! Trying to stay calm lol

I've af cramps, back cramps and feel a bit pukey. Could all be clomid though so trying to stay level headed lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I remember yest you had soem symptoms but put it down to Chlomid!! ohhhhh hun Eekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! how many DPO?!?! When will you test!! im so excited for you, i know what its like to not to try and think good things but i can feel it in my water you are going to get your BFP soon!! June is a good month for them, everyone is popping up with their BFPS!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

8dpo want to test Sunday but you know I've prob already dipped a few sticks lol!

My bfps are always about 10/11dpo.

My O might have been 1-2 days later than FF thinks as I had ewcm, pos opks and high soft open cervix so I'm prob only 6-7dpo really. 

Mon/tues hopefully get one!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh dear lord hun i was testing from 3 DPO lol!! i got my BFP on either 8 or 9 DPO! test every day please? haha i need to know! I need you to be a POAS addict! 

You excited  xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, sounds and look so promising Dani! I have a good feeling about you this month too!

Fx'd love!


----------



## MrsDuck

My excitement didn't last.

I had cramping during the night and woke to a lot of blood and then when I used the toilet there was a big clot so I guess it's all over. I will get my op out of the way and then back to ttc as soon as I can (I'm not getting any younger).

:cry:


----------



## Wiggler

Oh MrsDuck I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck :hugs: i am so sorry for you hun, i really am, like you said, get the op done and dusted then back to TTC, once you have the worry of the op out of the way im sure you will concieve straight away chicken xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh no Mrs Duck! I am so very sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Aww mrs duck so sorry x x


----------



## Marlee1980

I am so sorry MrsDuck


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs duck I am so sorry, you are having such a tough time at the moment and I'm amazed at how strong you are being. Big hugs to you and your oh, I really hope everything works out ok for you :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani - how have you got to 8dpo and not tested?? I am 1dpo and I am dying to test already!!!! Feeling cramps and tightening, as well as that weird sensation behind my belly button....trying so hard not to get excited as its far too early for symptoms lol, it's probably all in my head haha!!

Wiggler - I know what you mean about these psychics, I only did it for fun as I don't really believe in them and when I got mine it said exactly the same as everyone else's, 2 kids, one soon and one in a couple of years, first a boy second a girl. It's a good job I only paid a fiver for it coz there was no other detail at all so I thought if was rubbish (there's still a teeny part of me that really hopes she's not a fraud though coz it would mean I may be pregnant already haha!!)


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Duck I'm so sorry Hun :(
Everything happens for a reason and maybe delaying the op isn't meant to be. Don't know if that brings any comfort but I'm thinking about you and was worried you had the lump and had to wait. Hugs.

Bailey of course I've tested but I ALWAYS get evaps. Waiting to Sunday to do a frer :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and I had the tight feeling the other night ;) eeek hope its a sign!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone for all your kind words, I know these things happen for a reason and it's probably best that I am fit and healthy before falling pregnant again and I wouldn't want to put the baby at risk with having the op further down the line and I probably shouldn't risk my own health by delaying it either. Hopefully it won't be long til I'm back on the ttc wagon again in the meantime I will be cheering you lot on


----------



## Poppy84

I'm so so sorry mrs duck. We r all here for u xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Oh no *Mrs Duck* :( :hugs: So sorry!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so still no af on cd 29 and a neg test still!

big hugz mrs duck xx get your self well and im sure things will strt looking up soom


----------



## MrsDuck

How long are your cycles normally bump?


----------



## nesSAH

*baileybubs, Dani*: Yay! for 2ww.

I am either 4dpo or 8dpo. I think I got two surges on O' so I am playing it safe now...staying distracted :)
Don't necessarily have any symptoms yet.


----------



## Bumpblues82

normally 28 days but normally ov on day 15 ish this month was 19 ish


----------



## nesSAH

*Bumpblues82*

Oh, that's annoying. Is there a way you have do a beta test? If your clinic lets you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh so you'll be starting to test soon nessah fingers crossed x

Bump you should get your bfp any day now then x


----------



## Bumpblues82

not really lol im wondering if my thyroid has summit to do with it as when i was fist diagnosed with a underactive thyroid my periods were messed up by it and cause of the weekend and me forgetting to order more meds i didnt have it for a week or so so maybe thats faffing with it but ive done it before and it never messed with them?!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh nessah you are in the 2ww too!!! I can't wait to test!! In wishing my days away again haha!! 
And I wouldn't worry bout now symptoms yet.....mine are all in my head I'm sure of it!! I'm pretty certain that 1dpo is too early for symptoms lol!

Mrs duck you really are so brave and have such an amazing outlook xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Bump - still doesn't explain that odd BFP you got....they say it's fairly impossible to get a false positive....have you been to see your doc?


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani will you test tomorrow am please  

MrsDuck I'm too amazed by your positivity  your so lovely I hope after your op you will get your bfp xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

no i havnt i didnt think he would do much more than a hcg test??


----------



## Bumpblues82

well it wasnt a evap as it was pink but it was too early to be that dark and then not show again on another test of the same brand i think its because it was left so long summits happened with it :/ i mean i looked at it today and its still pink!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww thanks girls xxxxxxxxx

Bump the meds might have something to do with it but I was thinking the same as bailey it is almost impossible to get a false positive. I hope you are teetering on that fence of it being detected and not and you just need levels to increase a little more and you'll get your dark line.

We all spend so much time wishing the days away. Is there a cure for poas addiction?..........oh yes a bfp!

I haven't read back yet sorry. Dani are you about to test? Good luck

Cath how are you?


----------



## Poppy84

2 days to go until I pass the stage I was at in my pregnancy last time


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news poppy wow the time has gone so quick x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh poppy that's exciting!! How's it all going?


----------



## nesSAH

*Poppy*: Awww! Try and do something fun on that day :) :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Bump - maybe it was an oddly sensitive test?? And then the others you have done were normal? I would maybe go to docs and ask anyway and try to get a hcg test coz then at least you'd know xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so i done some digging about my thyroid and it stays in the body for a while it has a 7 day half life so every 7 days it halfs and i havnt missed any more than 10 days worth so theres no way that causeing the late af as that only happened when i was really ill with it.. so gonna go c my doc tomoz :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs_Duck: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Dani: I also feel like this month is the one for you, hun! I hope so.... :happydance: And how can anyone wait to test? 

I've gotten 2 bfps night of 9dpo and 1 Am of 10dpo. It's crazy how different we all are.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just wish id get a :bfp: or the :witch: would show driving me insane lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump, I felt the same last month, it was my first cycle since mc and didn't really know when AF would come so I just wanted either AF it BFP to show!!! I was actually relieved when AF showed so I knew what was happening!

A question for you ladies who got BFPs - now I know we are all staying positive and all symptom spot when in 2ww but last month I just knew I wasn't pregnant....I kept being positive but somewhere inside me I just knew I wasnt. Whether this is all psychological, I don't know, but did any of you who got BFPs this month feel like you just knew that you were pregnant??


----------



## maryanne67

So sorry mrs duck :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh btw, I had a dream a few nights ago that I had a baby boy and I couldn't decide his name, eventually I decided to call him Charlie. I'm hoping that's a good sign but that was before I even O'd so I doubt it had anything to do with being pregnant and more my active imagination lol! Either way I like the name Charlie now! 

Oh and ladies do not go and see the film Prometheus!! There is a horrible scene relating to pregnancy but it's of the alien variety and is very disgusting and scared the be'jesus out of me!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I knew I was pregnant, I have known every time, my uterus feels strange as soon as baby implants. but also with both MCs I also felt something was wrong, moreso with my first than my second. 

This time I don't know what to think, mt third pregnancy since february with no breaks and I feel the same sense of doom as the last 2, but also lots of positivity? x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently I'm only 1dpo according to opk's, or 4dpo according to FF but I dont temp, so I keep thinking its too early to 'know' but I feel different to last month. My uterus feels tight and I keep getting a pulling sensation around my ovaries and belly button. But these could all be ovulation related. I think your sense of foreboding Wiggler is a normal reaction, the fact that you are also feeling positive is a good sign I think. 

With my mmc I felt fine, until about a week before the scan I started saying "I hope it's all ok when we go for the scan" to my other half. He was excited but I kept thinking that I hoped it was all ok. There was no reason for me thinking that way, so oh just told me I was naturally just nervous. But I even said to him "what if we go for the scan and there's no heartbeat" again he just said it was a normal thing to worry about, but now I think I knew my baby had died. I found out that she died just a week before the scan, about the time I started worrying. So I believe its possible to "just know" whether you are pregnant, or whether you might miscarry. Maybe thats just me, and I don't think is anything strange like being psychic, i just think pregnancy and problems with pregnancy can cause really subtle changes in our bodies that only we can notice. Anyone else agree?? Or am I crazy rambling again lol?!


----------



## Wiggler

I agree with you 100%! My sense that something was wrong didn't start straight away with the second MC, but at around 5 weeks, when I started my in and out journey with A&E, I had the usual cramping, but it was different, slightly more painful, but just different and it terrified me, I KNEW it was a bad sign, thats when we found out my HCG wasn't rising like it should, even when I had the scan where we saw the HB my fear didn't go away, in fact it got worse and then 2 days later I started bleeding. x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I have slight non af feeling type cramps very mild and some twinging I worked out that if it can take up to 36 hrs to ov after a pos opk then I coud be potentially 8-9 days past ov at least at most 10 :/


----------



## baileybubs

Glad it's not just me being crazy! And I hope this time it's not me just wishful thinking! Weirdly I felt like doing a hpt today, and not just coz I've got a poas addiction lol!! I feel like I may be more dpo than I think.....if that made sense!! But I got my positive opk only 2 days ago so I'm gonna be patient and wait to test (for at least a few more days lol) but I think it's odd that I already feel pregnant!


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh Bump and Bailey, I hope you both get your BFP's!! x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Wiggler! Hope it's all going well with your pregnancy so far too, any ms or terrible symptoms lol!! Are you getting an early scan or do you have to wait until 12 weeks?


----------



## Bumpblues82

I just wanna know either way :/


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks sweetie, no horrible symptoms so far, which I am really upset about, but boobs are very slightly sore and I feel a little bit sicky after eating which is waaaay more than I had with my last 2 pregnancies. Oh and I'm really tired, but can't sleep :dohh: Stick little baby!!!! 

x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww bump I hope you find out soon hun xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I felt very very pregnant with mine last time, all except ms. I was tired all the time, smells were all stronger, everything hurt! Boobs were so sore and even grew a cup size!! I had bloating and constipation, which in a way was a strange relief as I normally have IBS......and despite all of these I still mc! So I really dont think symptoms or lack of symptoms is any sign of mc hun. Plus my mum never had ms with me and I turned out fine (lol)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I feel like I'm always trying to catch up now! That's wedding planning for you!

I am on CD15 and no O yet. My creamy CM is increasing and at times looks a tad like ewcm so I think ill be starting into my fertile period. As I suspected it would be during my night shifts!!! I'm waiting to leave for my shift in about 10 min and OH is sleeping. I hope I can get some BDing in tomorrow before work! We haven't since Saturday :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie: Yay for approaching O! :happydance: I hope this month is the one! :hugs: 

Bump: I hope the :witch: stays away and you see a super dark BFP to put an end to your limbo.. :hugs:

Neesah & Bailey: I've got a good feeling this month is the one! :) So exciting! I can't wait for you both to test! :) 

AFM: I didn't have a feeling of doom. I worried about MC and always looked blood when I wiped while pg with DD... And she arrived at 39 weeks. I did worry about MC again with little dragon... But, I thought things were well. I had symptoms, felt pregnant and just thought thinks were a little different but expected. Plus, I saw more MC on BNB to worry me a little more.

With DD: I knew I was pregnant as I was NTNP and I was so sick. Turned out to be conception day. With Lil Dragon: I had no clue, actually felt like it wasn't ever going to happen, to good to be true out! With this one: I had no 2ww symptoms then started to smell everything strongly, got my BFP next day... Really couldn't believe it.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Tested again stil bfn :/ still no :witch: last time I was preg this same thing happened I must have ov late and took till I thought I was 5 weeks to get a positive test but my dates were out by 2 weeks and went for 8 week scan and found out I was 6 weeks lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok scrap that lol I just looked at the assa test I done and there is a faint faint line starting :) gonna buy a frer later!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hope it not another evap :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Only did it at 8.25 and test is still wet!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so I did another asda n same faint line within a few min. all the other asda tests this month have had no evap line tried taking a pic but it's too faint could this be the start of a bfp?


----------



## Wiggler

Sounds like it could be hun. Get a FRER!!!!! x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol i might do im going shopping with mother inlaw in a bit and have saved wee from first thing so it depends if i want her to know before neil haha i inverted the pics i took and theres deffo summit there!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey - believe it or not i actually knew from the moment implantation occured -

Got my pos OPK on FMU of 25th Fri, on the 28th Mond i was getting what felt like OV pain, on the following Friday i had 1 vodka and was sick and tired, on the saturday i really didnt want to drink AT ALL i had 2 drinks which took me 4 hours to drink and was drunk lol! on the monday i got a very faint pos on a IC then got my BFP on digi on the wednesday, i knew i was from that Friday so its been sooooo long since I have found out lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Just got my results back my prgestrone is 69 but my hcg is at 431 i had them done at 17DPO if i OV on the Sunday - 31st. is this a good level? i think its not and starting to worry :-( got to ring the Dr back after lunch xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Try not to worry about the levels hun, are you having repeat bloods done to see if they are rising nicely? x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

The Dr hasnt looked at them yet and the receptionist didnt really understand if they were good or not so she has asked me to call back after lunch, i was expecting them to be above 641 as i was at that level when i mc at 6 weeks so, i know thats quite high for 4+3 but i would have felt calmer, the things we have to go through isnt it hun xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Bump - thats sounding good to me hun, get a frer!!

Cath - I wouldn't worry about the actual levels, just whether they are increasing nicely so see if you can get another test. How did you get your doctor to check them? Mine keeps just saying that I shouldn't worry and next time I'm pregnant just treat it like last time and I don't need progesterone and hcg tests.....think I will have to insist when i eventually get my BFP.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun,i demanded them lol! he kept fobbing me off and i dont think he actually believed i was pregnant! well im hoping they can fit me in this evening or monday morning for another test! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

If this is a lucky thread, I'm jumping in (if that's ok!). Just had my second MC (5th March & 10th June) and waiting now to O so we can get a BFP in July =)


----------



## baileybubs

I hope you can get I today, save you worrying longer, but I really think it will be be fine. June is a lucky month remember!

And welcome mummy 2 one!! It really is a lucky thread!! There have been so many BFPs so far!! And as I have just said to Cath I have been feeling like June is a very lucky month for this thread! I finally O'd this month a whole 2 and a half months after I miscarried too! I think all the positivity of this thread is what makes it so lucky!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know hun  this thread is extremelly lucky and i have my FX for all you lovely ladies TTC!! 

I have a good feeling about it this time i think i was more shocked as i expected it to be higher :-/ my progestrone levels are high which is good  thank you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I just got a letter through the post from my local children's centre confirming my place on the bump, birth and beyond sessions in July now that I'm 24 weeks pregnant :cry:


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh hun :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> I just got a letter through the post from my local children's centre confirming my place on the bump, birth and beyond sessions in July now that I'm 24 weeks pregnant :cry:

BIG hugs baileybubs :cry: xx

I got a call from the hospital after our first loss in March, confirming a 'booking-in' appt for around the 12 week mark. Luckily I had only said to DH a few days before that I would probably get one soon, so I was prepared when they rang. I just felt terrible for the poor nurse on the other end of the phone.

Lots of dust for you!!


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey, so sorry sweetheart! :hugs: I know it is so hard to get reminded of what would have been, but you were so happy to be in you TWW so maybe have a really good cry and then try and focus on the hope of this cycle as you are feeling so positive about it. Hopefully in a few days you will have a BFP to soothe your heart :hugs:

Welcome Mummy_2_One, I am so sorry for your loss. You found the right group to go through this with, these ladies are wonderfully supportive (and absolutely love hearing about symptoms and squinting at lines when the time comes! :haha:)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I'm ok just a bit shocked tbh, didn't expect anything like this so long after. It says I have have to contact them to confirm my place. I'm guessing I don't have to bother calling if I'm not confirming it! I also got a letter yesterday saying I need to go for a cervical smear.....the nhs just does not have a good system does it?! I'm sure you can't have a cervical smear for at least 3 months after a pregnancy coz your cervical cells will appear abnormal!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Aww bailey x 

I bought clear blue plus tests do lets see what that says x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump - watch out for them hun as they are known for evaps hun, they have given me one in the past, i got everything x for you though chick xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Got 3+ on the digi!!!! :happydance: and it came up almost instantly!!!! YAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!! x x x


----------



## Tawn

congrats wiggler! amazing news!


----------



## Bumpblues82

My turn next lol I'm watching for Evaps but if it comes up in time limit should be ok?? If not i will prob buy a frer any way lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

Faint pos on cb plus came up in a min or two can't be evap right? I'll try n post a pic


----------



## cathgibbs

Post a Pic hun!!! mine was there quite soon, it was soooooooooooooooooooo thin though is yours thin or thick? cant wait to see it! xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cath its same thickness as other line and very faint its hard to ee in a pic but ill try and post one


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats the one from now i held my wee for 3hrs 45 min lol


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh good!! try and post it to www.countdowntopregnancy.com cause you can edit the pic on there and invert etc xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i cant see it on that pic :( i can i person tho i think i am preg tho as i feel sickly and tired and i just think im still too early to show properly on a test


----------



## Bumpblues82

already on it haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

i THINK i can see something hun but not 100% your AF still hasnt turned up right? its exciting!!! maybe you wont get your BFP for another week like someone do!! let me knpw when you have done it hun ill have a look xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

thats this mornings asda ones


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i think if i got a pos opk on the 4th i may not have actually oved till the 6th as it can take up to 36 hrs therefor im only 9 dpo!af not shown up was due on the 13th


----------



## Wiggler

Get a FRER hun, they are so sensitive hun and if you re getting lines on other tests you should get a lovely line on a FRER x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Gonna post the inverts from this am as u can see the lines on it


----------



## Bumpblues82

theres the inverts these lines on all the tests today came up within 3 mins


----------



## cathgibbs

Hmmmmmi really dont know hun! i think i can see a line but when i invert it i cant see anything!? Confusing!! xxx why dont you buy a digi off ebay as their only £3.90 much cheaper than the shop xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ill go get a frer before work lol ill hold my wee till then again lol


----------



## Wiggler

I had lines paler than that when I got 1-2 on the digi, my poundland cheapos were pretty much BFN lol x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i dont think im far enough for a digi to work lol i think a frer is the best option lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Good girl haha i love POAS!! i still do it now with my Ic's lol every morning i POAS and amazed at it all lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im gonna have some lunch and a shower and get ready for work ill leave early and nip to shops first before work :)


----------



## baileybubs

I cant see anythjng bump but I'm on my iphone. Get a frer!! We need to see another BFP lol!! I'm ordering mine for next week off eBay right now lol!! I've got that weird belly button feeling going on again today! I need to stop thinking about all things pregnacy related I think I'm going insane haha!!

What's everyone think about alcohol in 2ww, my friend is coming tomorrow and staying and we always have some wine when we have our catch ups but i don't want to tell her I might be pregnant.....what should I do? I was thinking of buying soda water to dilute mine loads!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I see it on Asda one, FX for you!!!

DRINK TIL IT's PINK!!!!

I had some evap lines myself today, all 3 at the same time, Hmmmm

Frer neg though so I continue to wait


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh i always got that hun!!! FX!!! ohhhh hun i drunk and im not afraid to say it, in my eyes (and even the Dr has told me this) what i do or dont do in TWW wont affect the baby, the one i miscarried - 4 days before i found out i drunk 2 bottles of wine and half a bottle of vodka and smoked, this one i had 1 drunk the friday before and was sick and on the saturday i only had a couple of vodkas and was sooo drunk and i smoked, as soon as i got my BFP which was before my AF i stopped smoking etc, i have been taking folic acid non stop for 5 months but i wont stop what i do if im unsure of am i arent i if you get me? some people may think im selfish but at that stage its a ball of cells, its entirely up to you, you dont have to get drunk just have a few and dilute with soda water?? xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I had two bottles of magners last night lol my doc said to me once cause I found out I was preg n we thought I was about 9 weeks ( turned out to be a blighted ovum) he said it was fine as I had been out the week before not knowing I was preg and was hammered!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> I see it on Asda one, FX for you!!!
> 
> DRINK TIL IT's PINK!!!!
> 
> I had some evap lines myself today, all 3 at the same time, Hmmmm
> 
> Frer neg though so I continue to wait

Dani, how do you keep getting Evaps all the time hun! what a cruel tww for you!!!! i need you to get your BFP!! xxx 

P.s i love that saying DRINK TILL ITS PINK! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I have always been the evap queen! I used to get called that TTC DS, used to them haha!

I dip them in water and doesn't happen but my pee and hey presto!

Frer neg though so it's the one that counts! Woah I missed out the O in counts there LOL


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh dear lord i would have literally LOLed in my seat in the middle of the office if you had posted it without the O!

That is soooo weird! is it just the IC ones that you get Evaps with love?

Had my results back today my HCG was 431 and progesterone was 69 - which is quite high so could mean a number of things - one of them is multiple pregnancies! got to go back to hosp for the same tests and back to surgery on monday for the same, luckily tomorrows will be back same day but surgery takes 2 days :-( xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I can get with Tesco ones too, uploading now to photobucket to try and show you. Insane! Showed a few ppl they all see it so I am not mad lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Brill on the HCG etc, Everything crossed this is the one!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/a4997f03.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG that is sooooooooooooooo weird!! have you had your HCG tested hun? you might always have a hint of HCG In your blood? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, that is some "evap" especially on the top one Dani! 

I can't wait for the next couple of days, I just have a feeling about you! And I have had this at different times with different ladies on this thread, and they always come true! :winkwink:


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh was tested last month. No idea! lol


----------



## Dani Rose

They've dried with lines usually evaps fade. God knows


----------



## cathgibbs

You must have super pee!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Lol baby pee! Ah well fx it's a bfp in the making


----------



## cathgibbs

I think it is!! We can all get fat together then!! Dawn we need you to get a BFP too!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh I'm already beefing up. Sat with a smirnoff ice at mums. Mmmmm x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhhhhh THANKS!!!! the only thing i want today is a Vodka and D coke with a cigarette! haha im well jell!! gonna go to Asda and get a tub of Ben & Jerries and loads of munch seems i cant drink and all this not smoking is making me want to eat everything in site!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

LOL If by "Dawn" you meant "Tawn" Cath, believe me I am trying! :winkwink:

CD8 here, and DH and I dtd for the 1st time this cycle this morning after my stepson went to school (don't like dtd while AF is in town)--I know it is super early but I am trying to have fun with it this cycle and have a more positive attitude and this morning's session was a good start :haha:

And I don't need to be pregnant to be on that eating bandwagon, just had a snickers bar and my stepson and I are making homemade pizzas for dinner (dough and all) to surprise DH tonight! lol


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Ooooh poppy that's exciting!! How's it all going?


Yeh I'm still so nervous though. Every time I go to the toilet I expect to see spotting. Feeling a bit sad today as it was the day before I got 10 weeks in the last pregnancy I was told my baby had died. Had a the medicated miscarriage at exactly 10 weeks. I'm just so worried about going to 12 week scan and getting told baby has died

How is everyone else doing?
I'm so excited about these BFP's that are coming up in the next few days.


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> LOL If by "Dawn" you meant "Tawn" Cath, believe me I am trying! :winkwink:
> 
> CD8 here, and DH and I dtd for the 1st time this cycle this morning after my stepson went to school (don't like dtd while AF is in town)--I know it is super early but I am trying to have fun with it this cycle and have a more positive attitude and this morning's session was a good start :haha:
> 
> And I don't need to be pregnant to be on that eating bandwagon, just had a snickers bar and my stepson and I are making homemade pizzas for dinner (dough and all) to surprise DH tonight! lol

Lol sorry tawn I'm on my phone,it just loves changing words for me Haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I was thinking along the same lines with alcohol. I dont think it should be a problem, if the egg has actually been fertilised, it won't even be implanted yet!! 

Tawn - I've tried to be relaxed and have fun with bd'ing this month! And it was! Although there was one day I was just too tired from long shifts but I told myself that it will happen when it's supposed to, and then next day I O'd lol! So grabbed the oh, afternoon delight was much better than bd'ing when you feel shattered haha!!

Dani - those evaps are strange!! FX'd you get a true BFP very soon though!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I'm playing catch up you lot have been very chatty x

Wiggler stay positive I'm sure everything will be fine this time and yay for the 3+ on the digi

Bailey so sorry about the letter :cry: yay for all your symptoms it sounds good I hope you get your bfp this cycle

Shellie I hope the wedding plans are going well

Leinzlove like wiggler stay positive hun I'm sure everything is fine and bubs is nicely snuggled in your belly

Cath I'm glad those levels are nice and high Ooooh it could be twins

Hi mummy_to_one I hope you get your bfp soon

Dani I love the quote haha fingers crossed for your bfp

Poppy I'm sure everything is going to be fine and you'll see a lovely strong heartbeat at your scan

Tawn I hope this is your month and enjoy your home made pizzas 

Bump I hope you get a nice strong line on the frer

Wow I think I've just about caught up


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: I don't think all those tests can be evaps? Maybe it just takes longer to BFP on the FRER! That is so strange! I hope you see your real BFP soon.

Bump: I definitley see a line on the Clearblue! :happydance:

Bailey: I hope you are about to update with your BFP!

Poppy: I'm sorry you are having a hard time! But, all will be well this time. :happydance:

mummy_to_one: Welcome! I'm sorry for your losses! :hugs: I hope you concieve your forever baby really soon! :hugs:

Tawn: Yummy: Homemade pizza, makes my stomach growl. :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!!!!

Just popping over from 2nd tri can you believe to see how you all are doing!

I hope you remember me??!! I was your first BFP back in march. I am 15+3 days. All seems ok, NT scan/bloods were low risk and am feeling little one wriggling. I have to admit I am still unbelievably anxious as this is my 3rd pregnancy since september. Every little twinge I think it's all over and like poppy EVERY time I go to the loo I check for blood without fail. Wish I could enjoy being pregnant but I think after we've been through the trauma of miscarriage you lose the innocence of a first time where you just assume you'll end up a healthy baby in 9 months!

Congratulations to all with new BFPs!! And keep:sex::sex: to those still TTC.

Much love and sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all x x x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!! I'm hoping I will update with a BFP soon, don't really think I can start testing until about weds next week (saying that I did one this morning haha!! No idea why coz I knew it would be negative lol).


----------



## Wiggler

hi TF! Glad you are well hun x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Tooth fairy how lovely to hear from u! I can't believe how far u r now. Time has gone so quickly. I remember when u got ur bfb and it hardly seems that long ago. So glad ur doing well. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'm hoping I will update with a BFP soon, don't really think I can start testing until about weds next week (saying that I did one this morning haha!! No idea why coz I knew it would be negative lol).

I started testing from 5dpo too hehe. Can't wait to see ur bfb


----------



## MrsDuck

Toothfairy congratulations on being in the second trimester I'm glad everything is going well for you :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Argh! I wish my brain had an off switch!!!! Every twinge and slight pressure, every thing is a symptom lol!! Got pins and needles now in my hands, which is a common symptom of pregnancy but in my case it's coz I've been lying on the couch for the last 5 hours hahaha :haha:


----------



## Wiggler

When are you testing, I am sooooo excited for you! x x x


----------



## Myangelavery

Wow this really is a lucky thread! I got my af right on target and prolly ovulating tues so bd here we gooo!


----------



## Wiggler

I hope you catch the eggy and get your sticky bean hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Well wiggler I think that the earliest I might get a faint BFP by my calculations is Wednesday next week, which is ages away!! I think I O'd later than FF is saying coz I don't temp so it was just a guesstimate that I'm 5dpo, think its more like 2dpo haha!! But then again I could be wrong!


----------



## Bumpblues82

:( did a frer when i got in from work i held my pee for over 3 hrs which for me is not easy and was neg wtf hell is going on?????


----------



## Wiggler

did you drink at all, I would do a FRER with morning pee sweet x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i had had a tea and maybe half a pint of water... im gonna see what the asda and ic does tomoz and wait till monday if i can to do last frer its costing a fortune lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww sorry hun bug hugz xx


----------



## Marlee1980

We ttc today would b tough for anyone. I think ur Plan for the evening sounds great. I bought the book too, havnt started it yet tho


----------



## Leinzlove

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

this seems to have appeared!!


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.

So sorry your having a Horrible day :-(


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 422237
> 
> 
> this seems to have appeared!!

I can see something! Did it apear in under 10 mins?


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: It looks like you BFP to me with color. :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I don't know poppy :/ and I tested again just now with asda m ic and nothing it a faint on asda I think the frer is an evap :/


----------



## Wiggler

Get a digi hun, you are getting lines on loads of tests, leave the ICs, they are rubbish x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'll try n put the asda one on its darker than yest


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

the asda one which is darker than yesterd

cb has a tinge of a line and frer... nowt lol:wacko:


----------



## Bumpblues82

oops pics are wrong way round lol cb at top


----------



## Wiggler

I see the lines! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i feel like i should trust the asda one for some reason its deffo darker just odd about the frer??


----------



## Wiggler

I really would do a digi today or tomorrow hun, these lines are brilliant and I wouldn't be surprised if you got a 1-2 :D x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

im gonna hold out till next week to do a digi but i feel like im preg and asda tests seem to think i am just first respose is being a twat with me lol pardon the french haha


----------



## Wiggler

Is the FRER showing nothing at all? x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

nope nothing just the indent line lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

its after the 10 mins for frer a faint line on it now :/


----------



## cathgibbs

50 shades of grey...................amazing!!! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies got some wifi on holiday, I'm dying to do a pg test but didn't pack any I've had 7 days of raging positive OPKs wot does this mean??? Been sick the other day and having waves of nausea help????cxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Go find a shop that sells preggy tests missy! :D x x x


----------



## CherylC3

I dontunderstand it cos I tht I had mc but maybe there was 2 ?? Il try and hold off till I'm home another week to go.. I just can't believe they've been pos for a full week the way they were when I was pg b4. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok...can't help but feel sorry for myself today...my angel baby was supposed to be due today...i did good all day because was busy at work and now i'm alone with my thoughts feeling the knot in my throat...trying not to cry. I think i will have a glass of wine and read "50 Shades of Grey"! That should do the trick!  Love you all.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> 50 shades of grey...................amazing!!! xx

I've read the first one now I'm on the second one 'fifty shades darker' which I think is better there is more of a story to it. Have you read that one cath?


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> I dontunderstand it cos I tht I had mc but maybe there was 2 ?? Il try and hold off till I'm home another week to go.. I just can't believe they've been pos for a full week the way they were when I was pg b4. Xxx

It sounds good Cheryl. Have a lovely holiday and can't wait to hear of your bfp x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

What are OPKs...?


----------



## Poppy84

Ovulation prediction kits


Cheryl it sounds really promising. I hope u find some pregbancy tests soon


----------



## Tawn

CherylC3 said:


> I dontunderstand it cos I tht I had mc but maybe there was 2 ?? Il try and hold off till I'm home another week to go.. I just can't believe they've been pos for a full week the way they were when I was pg b4. Xxx

Awww Cheryl I have no idea but maybe you are still pregnant!? Find yourself a pregnancy test from a chemist or something asap!


----------



## Dani Rose

My opks did that for months after mc and I wasnt pg, it can happen :(

Well my IC looks darker but superdrug BFN. I have pains in my groin and I feel heavy in my tummy, BFN until another brand is pos though as they usually all are at same time. Not buying cheappies next month


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e2085f89.jpg


----------



## Bumpblues82

hey! well im no further frward...
asda tests seem to be getting darker, cb has a faint line and frer nothing!! i dont get it!!
i feel sickly and tired!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl go get a test!!! Hope your having a fab time!!! 

MrsDuck,I'm only half way through the 1st but will def be buying the other 2,interestingvread!!

Dani when is af due? 

Bump,maybe your not releasing much hcg? I don't really know hun its all weird??

Went back to hospital today for more bloods to be done...hcg has risen from 431 Wednesday to 859 today,doubling slowely,was even asked if I wanted my scan pushed forward to next week but declined.

Hope your all ok ladies and hope you have better weather than I have.....eurghhhhhh xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy the ic ones are giving me faint pos now and its my third wee! i feel preg tho i feel sickly and tired and im getting a faint pos on 3 brands but not frer but i could have ovulated up to 36 hrs after a pos opk therefor i may only be 10dpo!


----------



## cathgibbs

Can you book an apt to ere your Dr hun? I'm not sure if it will show up in a blood/urine test tho? X


----------



## Bumpblues82

ill just keep testing till next week docs are shut over weekends and see what happens lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

green is an opk to compare taken at same time the blue does have a faint pos on it came up quite quick i figure i oved later than thought..
last preg same thing happened i was 5-6 days late for period and was 2 weeks out on dates on scan so.. i really beleive this is the start of a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

u see it wiggler???


----------



## Wiggler

Yea I can. Thats why I keep telling you to do a digi, its waaaay darker than mine was when I get 1-2 on the digi x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

ill wait im a bit skint now from all the panic buying lol it will get darker over next few days lol and i want a digi that says 3-4 lol


----------



## baileybubs

Its looking good bump!!!

And Cheryl I really hope that maybe it was twins, same thing happened to my friend who is now 28 weeks along with the remaining twin!

Dani - its sounding like good news for you soon too!!

AFM - there is something going on in my uterus but I don't know what lol!! Got achey period type pains today, so either the egg wasn't fertilised and my bodies gearing up for AF or it was fertilised and it's starting to implant lol!!! Who knows but I feel all 'heavy' around my uterus. And im still feeling O pains on both sides??? Strange. But I guess I wont find out til later in the week!!
Would be great if a load of us got BFPs all at once lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Think I might be joining you soon again ladies,just had quite a bit of brown discharge on tp and had slight cramps this am xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah no cathy it may be ok xxx lots of sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Sending loads of sticky dust your way sweetie x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Carhgibbs remember loads of women have spotting in pregnancy. I'm keeping my fingers crossed its all going to be ok for u xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls I thought this one was going to be different,absolutely pooping myself now xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

isnt it when its bright red that its a possible problem? any way cathy im sure u will be ok try and relax if poss xx


----------



## Marlee1980

My fingers are crossd for you! Lots of women have bleeding in first trimester and it's not always a terrible sign. At 6 weeks I bled bright red blood so heavy I went to the hospital and everything turned out ok. Try to relax (I know it's tough) and stay positive. Lots of sticky baby dust for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I hope everything is alright xx


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you Mrsduck, well the discharge was only there for the one wipe but enough to know make me paranoid!! iv was having sharp pains in my right groin on thurs/fri which then moved to my left groin last night and today, the hospital said my progesterone is a really good high number at 69 so im just praying and hoping it was just old blood and nothing more will come of it, i have another hcg test on monday but wont get results until wednesday, i just sai to OH i think ill be checking my underwear or tp every 15 minutes for the next 2 weeks until my scan! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I have everything crossed for you. I am sure it is just some normal first tri spotting and your numbers are going to be nice and high on Monday. :hugs: hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thank you Tawn, i hate moaning to you lovely ladies whilst your ttc but the forums in first tri are a bit boring and no-one is as friendly as you lot  xxx


----------



## Poppy84

That's how I feel cathgibbs. This forum is way better for support than any other


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath and poppy we'd rather you stayed with us too xx

Cath glad your levels are good and hopefully it was old blood and nothing to worry about x


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, I've been missing a lot in here! 

Cheryl: Maybe it was breakthrough bleeding or implantation that can be mistaken for AF. Owoooo, how I hope so! Can't wait for you to test and update! :happydance:

Cath: I'm sorry for this scare... Brown is old blood. Try not to worry so much! I hope you are alright! :hugs:

Bump: I see lines on them all. I agree with Wiggler about the Digi. I just don't understand how they could all be evaps?? Plus with AF being late, I'm sure you are pregnant!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Cath - I really hope it's all on, im sure it's likely to be normal spotting like the other ladies have said.

I think this really is an amazing thread, everyone on here is so friendly and supportive!! And as much as I would like to be able to join the first trimester forums I think I'd rather stay here chatting to you ladies lol!! But with a little sticky bean please lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

That was supposed to say 'ok' not 'on' Cath.....stupid iPhone miscorrecting me!!


----------



## Poppy84

Yes how r u doing cath? Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you ladies, it stopped pretty much as soon as it started by i keep getting stitch like pains on my left side of my groin :-( dont know if its my uterus stretching or if its normal ;-( i got more HCG tests tomorrow so hopefully they will come back doubling!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm deffo preg lol getting :bfp: all over the place now ics and cb pos this morn :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

i love this lol :):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

cathy: im glad its stopped try not to :happydance:worry i think u will be fine xxx :hug: xx

this is deffo a lucky thread! :woohoo:


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> thank you ladies, it stopped pretty much as soon as it started by i keep getting stitch like pains on my left side of my groin :-( dont know if its my uterus stretching or if its normal ;-( i got more HCG tests tomorrow so hopefully they will come back doubling!
> 
> How is everyone? xxx

Have u had sex recently? That can cause spotting


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> I'm deffo preg lol getting :bfp: all over the place now ics and cb pos this morn :)

Woohoo I knew it!
Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

morning poppy :0)


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> morning poppy :0)

Morning! What r u doing to celebrate today?


----------



## Bumpblues82

its farthers day too lol nothing really just chilling out with my lil one we were at hubbys surprise 30th last night so we didnt get up till 11 lol hubby is at work till 7pm


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations bump!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bumpblues82 said:


> I'm deffo preg lol getting :bfp: all over the place now ics and cb pos this morn :)

Congratulations bump :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

ty everyone im so excited!


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations bump x x x


----------



## Tawn

Congrats bump!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh I'm itching to test now!!!! Strange feelings going on!!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats bump great news... Cath hopefully just old blood... This is the best thread on this site :) I'm going for a massage then when hubbys having his I'm going to nip out and buy a test it's 9 days of dark dark pos OPKs and thts over 2 weeks ago I had the bleeding so if it was pos it prob will only confuse me lol...xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo cheryl I wonder what's going on. Can't wait to hear back on ur testing


----------



## CherylC3

I know ttc is the hardest thing I've ever had to do lol... Not telling hubby I'm going for a test he thinks I should wait..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you Cheryl xx

Keep us posted, Ooooh it's exciting


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh Congrats bump! 

Nope not had sex since last Monday lol iv been sleeping by 9 every night and after yesterdays little scare oh has said he doesn't want to have sex as he's petrified and if he sees any more blood its going to freak him out lol 

Ahhhh Cheryl let us know hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies bought the test and it's BFP now I'm so so confused why did I test I'm not home for a week??? And it's a lot darker than b4 the bleeding started...

It was one u had to use with first morning urine.. Who wants to post the pic for me?? If I email u it?xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

You can email it to me Cheryl - my email is [email protected]
I cant wait to see it!


----------



## Marlee1980

Congrats Bump!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! Must feel good to stop wondering whats going on! What a crazy journey you've had!


----------



## CherylC3

I've sent it Hun... Thanks babe...xx


----------



## Marlee1980

CherylC3 said:


> Ladies bought the test and it's BFP now I'm so so confused why did I test I'm not home for a week??? And it's a lot darker than b4 the bleeding started...
> 
> It was one u had to use with first morning urine.. Who wants to post the pic for me?? If I email u it?xxx

I dont think it could be any more positive Cheryl! Why were you so sure you miscarried?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## CherylC3

Marlee1980 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies bought the test and it's BFP now I'm so so confused why did I test I'm not home for a week??? And it's a lot darker than b4 the bleeding started...
> 
> It was one u had to use with first morning urine.. Who wants to post the pic for me?? If I email u it?xxx
> 
> I dont think it could be any more positive Cheryl! Why were you so sure you miscarried?Click to expand...

I got a positive on a frer on the 2 June and started bleeding an hr later till the 6th June and just thot it was a chemical I took a test on the 4th and it looked neg but it was a cheapie tesco test... But if it's so dark now I must be pregnant??? Was I carrying twins and lost one or did I just bleed cos af was due? The worst part is I didn't tell hubby I went for the test so I now need to make excuses for not drinking. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amazeballs!!!! Congrats hun you must be atleast 8 weeks now surely? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think it's 6 wks last af was 4th may.. I've broke every rule in the book if I am pregnant 

Cocktails... Beer... Wine... Full body massage baking myself in the sun.. u name it I've done it oops...x

I should of known.. Why I hav such a craving for mushrooms lol...x


----------



## Marlee1980

I bled so heavy at 6 weeks (bright red blood) that I went to the hospital. I was positive that I was miscarrying. It turns out I have a blood clot in the placenta which apparently accounts for majority of first trimester bleeding. It occurs when the egg implants, then comes away slightly and reimplants. It causes a blood clot. I would go and see your doctor when you are back from holidays and tell him exactly what is going on. I def think you are pregnant!


----------



## CherylC3

Ive got a appointment for when I'm home anyway... I did call my doctor to tell him I mc but she told me to do a test the day b4 I came but I never cos I knew best lol. I'm such a div...x


----------



## CherylC3

Should I tell hubby I went out and bought a test even tho he said not to?


----------



## Marlee1980

I would tell him - he cant be upset with how positive it is! I'm sure he just didnt want you to be upset while on vacay


----------



## CherylC3

God I wish I packed my digi il be due my 8 wk scan by the time I get back. X


----------



## Marlee1980

I cant wait for you to have your scan Cheryl! I just had such a feeling that it was your month and was so heartbroken for you when you said how deflated you were. I really think this is all going to work out for yoU!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so.. I wont believe it till i hear a heartbeat xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Yay cheryl I don't think u miscarried after all. 
How u feeling?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm in total shock. U don't think my test wud be tht dark if I had mc??


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl it's fathers day say it's his present ;)

Bump congrats :)

Cath fx it's just implant blood. 

Ics neg here :(


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, that is THE most amazing news! I am SO SO SOOOO happy for you! Honey, that test is so positive, there is no doubting how preggers you are! EEK! When are you supposed to get back to the UK?


----------



## CherylC3

Sun 24th so another week. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Cheryl that's great news :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

This is a lucky thread!

Dani ur BFP is round the corner I'm sure!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks :) im so glad i know whats going on now i work in a pub which seels food and been on a 1-6 today and smelt food all day i was so nauseous and got heartburn :/ the smell of the food was just overpowering! 

CHERYL- that amazing news hun i cant beleive it! 

Dani- defo your turn next!!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhh bloody brown discharge again and ic's are getting lighter,I'm surprisingly ok tho!!!

Dani you will be next hun xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy u should get it checked just incase and ics are useless lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm hoping they can squeeze me in in the morning,got a funny feeling he's gonna be booked up tho,my epu won't see me for an emergency scan unless the Dr calls them,I'm in a right bloody muddle lol ics are useless hun only this week they started getting dark lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath. I really hope everything is going to be Ok hun! I am keeping fingers AND toes crossed for you that your bean is sticking right where it should be and the ICs are just rubbish! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

tell ur doc ur worried sick anf lie n say u have had pains and he should fit u in x im going to mine tomoz with my instruction list from specialist i saw in coventry lol


----------



## Poppy84

Cath when I had spotting in my last pregbancy I went to a and e cos they can also refer to the epu. I went first thing in morning so they could fit me in for a scan


----------



## Poppy84

I had also tried lying to the doctor and said I had pains. He wouldn't refer me to epu cos he said if it was the start of a miscarriage there's nothing that could be done. That's why I went to a and e. they sent me straight to epu who scanned me


----------



## Wiggler

Wow Cheryl, thats a bloody dark test! :happydance: I would tell your hubby hun.

Cath - Go to A&E hun :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

hey wiggler!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i have had stich like pains or the past few days in my left groin so now im worrying if it could be an epidural, iv just had the most immense pain in my back up near my shoulder blade to the point where its made me cry...ouch!!! OH has just gone to walk the dog, i think ill suggest A&E to him when he comes back, at least that way we will know for def if i can have a scan tomorrow as he works in England and he will want to be there with me xxx thanks ladies

p.s cherly id say its a fathers day pressie to him xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, if you are worried about ectopic then you need to get to A&E asap. Just tell them that you have left-sided pain, and bleeding and they will get you a scan right away. (from my experience with my ectopic, they don't mess around with any chance of tubal). The good news will be, if it is nothing, then you get to see your bean (even if it is just a small yolk sac) in the right place all safe and sound. And if something is wrong, you will be able to discuss options to keep you safe right there and then.

Just to ease your mind a little though, the shoulder pain they talk about with ectopics is a symptom of internal bleeding (the blood presses on a nerve somewhere in your stomach cavity which relays the pain to the shoulder of all places) so with you being so early on, I would honestly not think that your tube could have burst already even if it were ectopic (you would be in an unbelievable, on the floor kind of pain if it had). So as far as the left-sided pain and the bleeding goes, it will get you a scan quick which is good. As far as the shoulder pain, I really don't think you could be suffering a burst tube yet if it were so at least that is some relief. 

Jeeze that was a ramble, but I obviously learned a lot with my ectopic and just wanted to ease your mind a bit that your symptoms don't mean that that is your case AT ALL, but they will get you a scan very fast at A&E cause they don't mess around with even the possibility. 

Good luck hun! I am sure everything is going to be absolutely fine and your bean is nice and safe, and it is just normal uterus stretching pains.:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree cath please go to a & e just to be on the safe side, I hope everything will be fine but it's not worth taking the risk. I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

good luck cathy i have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath hope all is ok.

My mum had a ruptured tube with ectopic but not til far on. Heavy bleeding and she collapsed. This early I don't think any pain is related as most are found in the 6-8 week time frame. The growing bean stretches the tube. Right now it's too small.

Her hpts were neg the whole time. Got af etc Drs had no idea what was wrong with her as she kept telling them she wasn't well.


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm in the il never get pg again frame of mind. I know it's stupid but if clomid doesn't work :(


----------



## Tawn

Dani :hugs:...... I know what you mean hun. I am feeling the same way right now to be honest. 

I am so unbelievably happy for everyone on this thread, it has been so lucky to almost all of you girls! Honestly, this thread and all the bfps gave me hope after my m/c to keep on ttc when I was so down!

But now, I feel a little (very selfishly indeed) depressed that there are so few of us left it seems waiting for our bfps. Please know ladies, I don't want to take away from your happiness AT ALL! and every announcement fills me with such joy, but just personally I feel a little left behind on the bfp-front and feel a little worried that it won't happen for me either. In fact I had a little cry today with DH about it, worried that my tube is ruined and blocked from my tubal and that is why I haven't been getting pg again.

So Dani, I feel ya, but I swear I do have a good feeling about you! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Wiggler

Cath, I agree with everyone else, please go to A&E tonight hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

ladies!! i have missed you all! :) we had our no stressing or trying month and did rudies when we felt like it and oh my! haha sex when you arent 'trying' is soooo much better hahahaa. sorry too much info :) im currently waiting for my af this week and i dont care if she shows or not.. (never thought id have this attitude)

how is everyone doing? any new positives this month?? 

its so good to be back and we now have a laptop!! wahay! goodbye zooming in on my phone :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn FF has me 11 but I think I'm 9/10 really. 

I try to detach myself from others bfps and my own personal situation as it does make it harder :( but sometimes ESP leading to O or af I start to freak out lol.

And yes I'm totally ecstatic for all the bfps. 

I'm just in my own little pity party that of clomid fails I'm fooked. So expect a waterfall when af arrives!


----------



## fletch_W

ladies!! i have missed you all! :) we had our no stressing or trying month and did rudies when we felt like it and oh my! haha sex when you arent 'trying' is soooo much better hahahaa. sorry too much info :) im currently waiting for my af this week and i dont care if she shows or not.. (never thought id have this attitude)

how is everyone doing? any new positives this month?? 

its so good to be back and we now have a laptop!! wahay! goodbye zooming in on my phone :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

yep theres a few of us including me xx


----------



## Tawn

Dani- wanna have a "Pity Party" party to commiserate together? :haha: Just kidding of course, but I do know what you mean. But even if you are 9 or 11 DPO that is still so early. I am pretty sure I am going to be celebrating your bfp here very soon!

Fletch, welcome back! There have been loads of BFPs! Not sure many exactly since you have been gone, but this lucky thread is definitely still lucky!


----------



## fletch_W

Bumpblues82 said:


> yep theres a few of us including me xx

congrats sweetie! i just read that you found out today. so excited for you!! 

and congrats to everyone else. great news to come back to xx


----------



## Wiggler

Welcome back fletch! x x x


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Dani- wanna have a "Pity Party" party to commiserate together? :haha: Just kidding of course, but I do know what you mean. But even if you are 9 or 11 DPO that is still so early. I am pretty sure I am going to be celebrating your bfp here very soon!
> 
> Fletch, welcome back! There have been loads of BFPs! Not sure many exactly since you have been gone, but this lucky thread is definitely still lucky!

it makes me feel really positive reading that there are bfps. and yes it most defo is still lucky :) 

chin up Danni! i know i hate it when people say 'it will happen when we least expect it' but im kinda coming round to the idea. i just spoke to a close friend who i had no idea had a mc and she just had a baby. they got pregnant in 3.5 months so here still hoping we do hun!! :) big hug :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

fletch if u read back thru the posts u will see it was a very confusing journey lol i got a pink evap on a frer last week and been frantically testing since haha!! but it paid off :) dani hun keep positive :) we are all here and cheering u on xx big :hug:


----------



## fletch_W

Bumpblues82 said:


> fletch if u read back thru the posts u will see it was a very confusing journey lol i got a pink evap on a frer last week and been frantically testing since haha!! but it paid off :) dani hun keep positive :) we are all here and cheering u on xx big :hug:

oh my! hah im sorry you had to go through that but glad it cam out positive! :)
eek! so exciting. 

anyone know how toothfairy is doing? i havent time to read back over 220 pages lol! she had her first scan last time i was on. thanks


----------



## Poppy84

She was on a few days ago. She said she was doing well


----------



## Bumpblues82

poppy where did you get your bottom ticker?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi all,rung nhs direct and was told to go to a&e,been here 2 hours so fingers crossed thank you all xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

keep us updated hun xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hope everything goes ok cath :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> poppy where did you get your bottom ticker?

If u click on my ticker it should take u to the website I got it from


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Hi all,rung nhs direct and was told to go to a&e,been here 2 hours so fingers crossed thank you all xxx

I'm glad u went Hun. Wishing u luck xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cath - I hope all is ok and I agree, go to a and e, praying it will be ok for you xxx

Tawn and dani - can I join the party?? I know how you feel, just caved and did a test and bfn.....but I know it's far too early anyway so I'm keeping the faith. And like you ladies I am sooooo happy for everyone's BFPs everyone deserves them but like you say, there are so few of us left now still ttc that I keep thinking "I'm gonna be the only one left who can't get pg" :crys: which is silly I know. But I am trying to stay positive and I know my day will come, and so will yours ladies. 

Fletch - welcome back!! I was also going to try and be more relaxed and not as bothered, my tactic is to find something I can do each month that I wouldn't if I got my BFP.....but I still feeling sad and deflated and upset coz I think it might not happen. 

PMA though ladies, June is a lucky month!! I'm telling ya!!
No If only I could stop symptom spotting every little thing if be fine haha!! Got O pain again tonight....and felt weird and tight around womb today, could just be gearing up for AF though. But FX'd!!! 

I was talking to a work colleaugue tonight about mc's as she's had 4 and it sucks that such lovely ladies like yourselves go through all this when we then see heavily pregnant women drinking and smoking. Sigh, oh well, I guess some of us were just made with stronger personalities to be able to cope and still be smiling xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn dani and baily I'm hoping you girls get ur BFPs very soon... Xxxx :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl! Like I said I am so happy for everyone's BFPs though, gives me hope and Im really happy for you, that's such great news!!! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Is it normal to have bad heartburn so early I've been dying with it since about 4pm just after the nausea wore off :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cheryl I just realised u got married a day after me lol xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Just worked out it took.....

10 frer, 12 ics, 4 cb+, and 10 asda tests to get my :Bfp: lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, that's a lot of tests bump!! So far my count is just the one IC but I pretty much knew that would be bfn!

This feeling is so odd, it's like an achey tight pain but not painful, if that makes any sense??! And it's quite strong too, it's weird and I just wish I could get a BFP for it lol!! I just hope it's not all in my head coz I really feel pg!!!

Is there anyone else testing this week?


----------



## cathgibbs

Have to go back tomorrow for a scan,their hoping its late implantation bleeding and just my uterus stretching,soooooo tired! I bet all you ladies who got their bfps are really happy! Ladies in the tww you will get your bfps soon,this is a lucky thread xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Have they booked u a scan? What time do u have to go?


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed Cath its all ok. Don't forget though that they probably won't be able to get a heartbeat yet as it might be too early so don't worry!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Bumpblues82 said:


> Cheryl I just realised u got married a day after me lol xx

Aw did I? Wot u doin for ur anniversary? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Have to go back tomorrow for a scan,their hoping its late implantation bleeding and just my uterus stretching,soooooo tired! I bet all you ladies who got their bfps are really happy! Ladies in the tww you will get your bfps soon,this is a lucky thread xxxxx

Babe I'm sure everything will be fine Hun keep us posted :hugs:Xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Cath - Hope the scan shows a nice snuggled beany :hugs:

Bump - I have had heartburn on and off since I got my BFP

x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies your all lovely,they said they doubt ill see anything as I'm only 5 weeks but if not ill have to keep going back for scans,got a feeling its gonna end in bad news........ how is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, try and stay positive, even though I know it is hard. At least you are getting a scan much easier than if you'd gone through your GP and hopefully you get to see a lovely yolk sac/fetal pole!

Cheryl--did you ever tell your hubby yesterday? Or are you waiting until you get home? (PS, thanks for the well wishes last night!)

Bailey, it is still SO early! with all your symptoms, I am sure your bfp is coming and then I will be doing my best to catch you all up when I O sometime this weekend-ish!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cathy I have everything xed for u Hun x 

I have a docs app at 4pm today :)


----------



## Dani Rose

I "think" I have my BFP!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

5 ICs all came up instant, really faint but I think this is it!

I dreamt it, woke up pee'd and bam!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay Dani!!!!! Congrats hun I bet your over the moon!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I am in shock and scared!


----------



## fletch_W

Eek Dani!! Congratulations!!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive congrats Dani!!!! x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Not getting excited yet, will need to see a Frer to believe it, will get later for tomo!


----------



## Tawn

OMG Dani! YAY! :happydance: 

What did I tell you? I get a real 6th sense about these things and I just 100% KNEW you had your bfp this month. It is the strangest thing! Congrats hun!

PS: Post a pic! I love squinting at lines :)


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/79eea77d.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/6d68efdc.jpg

I know how faint these are but so many with lines, I find it hard to believe not real


----------



## Wiggler

I see the lines!!!! :happydance: Get yourself a digi missy! x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

O m gggggggggggggggggg


----------



## fletch_W

those are definite lines girl!! :D


----------



## baileybubs

I see them too!!! Yay dani!!! So exciting!!

Tawn - thanks hun, I know it's really early.....only 5dpo today if I go by my opk so how on earth I'd get a BFP yet I don't know haha!!! And I'm sure you will be getting your BFP soon too, march that husband to the bedroom missy lol!! The "pregnant" feeling I've had has gone today so I'm not going to let myself get too excited but I still firmly believe June is a lucky month for us all!!

Cath - hope its all ok and I'm sure it is hun, cramps are normal in early pregnancy. Let us know how you got on, thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Amazing Dani, I can see the lines too! Especially on that bottom one! Digi or FRER required to feed the POAS (well LOOKING at peed on sticks :haha:) addiction! Congrats again hun!

Bailey, wow, I looked at your ticker and thought 8, but 5DPO!?!? Hahah, that is verrrrry early yet! BFP in T-Minus 5 days methinks :winkwink: 

AFM, I am CD12 and wasn't expecting to O until about CD17-18 cause that has been the norm the last 2 cycles, but I think I got my first spotting of EWCM today. So maybe O will come around Friday? I am going to start my OPKs today and bought some preseed for us to try this month, as I am DETERMINED to get my BFP and join all you lovely ladies (even told DH to not laugh if I stick my legs up in the air this week :haha:) The only problem is DH is on an early shift this week, which means that he gets up and goes to work at 4:15am! So he is usually knackered and in bed at 8:30-9 which funnily enough is stepson's bedtime too!?! EEK, not sure how we are going to manage a bd schedule this week?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great dani congrats... Tawn I told him but hes like me will not believe it till we hear a heartbeat it's horrible how having a mc ruins it for u the second time. Don't want to get our hopes up.... We all nearly have our BFPs :happydance: I've noticed twinges this time tht I never had last time is this normal??xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, yeah my ticket is basing it that in average it's cd14 that I would O coz I have no idea as I have never tracked my cycle before!! But I got my positive opk on cd17 so think I O'd on cd18 coz it was negative again the next day. So yeah I am testing far too early lol!! Think because I was feeling that sensation of tightening and aching so strongly I convinced myself that I must have O'd earlier so peed on a stick lol!!

I'm being good now and waiting til Friday now. Need to be patient!!

Oooh make sure you out pics if your opk's!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm not getting excited yet, the green ones have dried non existent :(

Will get Frer later on.

Bailey everything crossed!!!

Tawn yay for EWCM, get DTD! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay, can't wait to see the frer pic dani!!! I wish it was Friday already lol, I am the most impatient person in the world!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I wouldn't get your hopes up, im feeling like they all evaps now, but came up wet so how can that be? and one after the other... don't make sense


----------



## baileybubs

Thats why ic's are useless dani, so hard to read!! Don't give up hope hun, the frer will be better I'm sure.

Managed to change my ticker now by changing my luteal length so it says my actual dpo now lol, it really is far to early for me to be testing lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hcg has dropped by half so its another miscarriage xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm so so sorry Hun :hugs: hope ur ok... Your dr better be getting some tests done for you....xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun,have to go back at 4.30 for a scan,I'm going to see if they will look into it a bit more I know your meant to have 3 mcs for them to do that but oh says he doesn't want to try till after xmas now as he can't stand seeing me so upset and my arms are black and blue from having so much blood taken I just feel fed up xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun I am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks hun,have to go back at 4.30 for a scan,I'm going to see if they will look into it a bit more I know your meant to have 3 mcs for them to do that but oh says he doesn't want to try till after xmas now as he can't stand seeing me so upset and my arms are black and blue from having so much blood taken I just feel fed up xxx

Fight with them to do the tests say ur depressed thts wot I did and they agreed to do the bloods for clotting... I'm sure ur oh will come round when u are ready to try again...:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

They took 8 lots of blood last night and another 4 today so I think they took some then,ill ask when I go back for my scan,just makes me mad that I gave up smoking and drinking and I have 2 friends who are still smoking and their pregnancies are fine xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath I know you don't know me, but I posted once the other day and have been following the thread, and I'm so sorry lovely xx

Make sure you get tested again. I know having bloods taken isn't nice and I'm so over all the prodding and poking that comes with MCs, but there have been plenty of cases where decrease in hCG hasn't been a MC, so don't lose heart til you're sure.

BIG HUGS!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun it means a lot xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

big hugs cath. praying you get some answers xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

I am soooooo sooooo sorry Cath. No one should have to go through this once, let alone twice.


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath :( so sorry. I didn't have 3 and I got it. My chem didn't count as before Fin and last years was my meds so only one.

Just cry that's what I did.

My frer is bfn :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yey dani I see it too xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Big hugs cathy so sorry hun cx


----------



## Poppy84

Cath I'm so so sorry. I hope u get some answers! We r all here for u and I will be praying for u. Loads of love xxxx

Dani I was getting extremely faint ic's before it came out on a frer. Try again in 2 days. Don't lose hope xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cath I am so sorry. Push for the test hun, big hugs to you an your oh, I really hope you are ok xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And dani, don't give up yet, it's still early hun xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I am so very sorry sweetheart. It is just so unfair! :cry: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your DH right now.


Dani, I really don't think that 5 ICs are evaps. Remember that so many of the ladies on here had faint lines, then they went away, then came back for a huge BFP a few days later! It is hard to be patient when all you want is answers, but I know a few more days will give you your obvious bfp!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I'm so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani I hope you get your bfp when you test in a couple of days time, fingers crossed for you.

Bailey it's still early plenty of time for you to get your bfp too, hang in there


----------



## cathgibbs

Just had the scan and it was an ectopic,luckily it died on its own and resolving itself xxx

Dani do another frer in a few days hun you have def got your bfp xxx


----------



## nesSAH

*cath* Oh dear~ I am so sorry :hugs: We are all here for you hun!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Dani*: How many DPO are you?
Maybe you test again? You're not out yet.

*Cheryl*: I missed your announcement, but I see your siggy!! congrats hun!! So happy for you dear!

I'm nervously waiting... :af: due in 2 days... This time I am trying not to waste a test and just wait till :af: is late! Last cycle was tough because I got a bfn the day before it was due and I was a wreck.


----------



## Bumpblues82

awww cathy im soo sorry hun i know its no consilation but least it hasnt caused you any damage to your tubes big :hug:


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy please forgive me for this i know it must be hard to see others bfp but i have just been to the doctors and he did a test and its confirmed! he has also done a beta hcg as its faint but i did explain to him that i ovulated late ect lol but i have progesterone from him till im 12 weeks x


----------



## cathgibbs

Don't be silly love I'm loving seeing all these bfps you ladies have been through so much you deserve it!!!! When will the results come back hun xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

tomorrow sometime docs gonna ring me x


----------



## cathgibbs

It's exciting !! Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath omg, can they see it? That is sh*t, excuse my language :(

TTC is so freaking hard, esp when we have been through so much already :(

Tawn ive had about 10 IC lines, no joke, but any other test is neg.

Will do with FMU then waiting on AF as it's too stressful peeing on sticks and staring at lines etc.


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump awesome lines hun x


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks dani and i deffo see something on yours and that how mine started out but got neg on frer lol the asda ones picked it up befor the ics x


----------



## Dani Rose

My asda one "might" have something but not sure, the Frer defo BFN, done another IC a while ago and still coming up.... I want to sue them if this many can be false pos!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

everytime ive used ics they have never shown as early as they say they do its always been later on for me but the asda are meant to be 4 days befor but it showed up about 3 days ago so i got the clear blue and that showed up yesterday!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh cath! Im so sorry. It's so unfair and after everything uv already been through. What happens now? Will the egg come out on its own?


----------



## Tawn

Dani, remember that most the internet cheapies are 10mui while a FRER is still only 15mui and a lot of the other ones (store brand) are 15 or 20 too! They are rubbish with lines being clear, but the ICs usually are the most sensitive. Keep the faith!

Cath, I am so very sorry hun. If you ever need to talk in depth, about the ectopic, please feel free to PM me. I find it can be a whole new level of scary and frustrating with TTC (worrying about it from now on and wondering how your tubes will be after etc) and everyone at the hospital wanted me to be happy that it resolved itself.... So if you ever need to vent about it, feel free hun. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh they could see the little sac,got to go back Wednesday now to see the Dr.

Any symptoms yet love xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Awww *Cath*! Love your attitude. Pray everything gets resolved soon so you can be back on your TTC journey.


*Bumps*: def. looking good. Was that morning pee?


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Just had the scan and it was an ectopic,luckily it died on its own and resolving itself xxx
> 
> Dani do another frer in a few days hun you have def got your bfp xxx

Cath I'm so sorry Hun xxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

nessah... no was about 3rd or 4th wee of the day and id had a large coke at mcd lol


----------



## nesSAH

Bumpblues82 said:


> nessah... no was about 3rd or 4th wee of the day and id had a large coke at mcd lol

hehehe. It's great for a diluted pee. Nice!!! congrats hun!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks lol i thought it wasnt gonna show up so i took my pos cb test!! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath hun do you have to have anything done or do you just wait?

I'm so sorry you have to go through this xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath that is not fair :( 

I hope it comes out itself, methotrexate sucks. That's how I lost last years baby :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Oh cath! Im so sorry. It's so unfair and after everything uv already been through. What happens now? Will the egg come out on its own?




Tawn said:


> Dani, remember that most the internet cheapies are 10mui while a FRER is still only 15mui and a lot of the other ones (store brand) are 15 or 20 too! They are rubbish with lines being clear, but the ICs usually are the most sensitive. Keep the faith!
> 
> Cath, I am so very sorry hun. If you ever need to talk in depth, about the ectopic, please feel free to PM me. I find it can be a whole new level of scary and frustrating with TTC (worrying about it from now on and wondering how your tubes will be after etc) and everyone at the hospital wanted me to be happy that it resolved itself.... So if you ever need to vent about it, feel free hun. :hugs:




MrsDuck said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Just had the scan and it was an ectopic,luckily it died on its own and resolving itself xxx
> 
> Dani do another frer in a few days hun you have def got your bfp xxx
> 
> Cath I'm so sorry Hun xxx :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...




MrsDuck said:


> Cath hun do you have to have anything done or do you just wait?
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to go through this xx




Dani Rose said:


> Cath that is not fair :(
> 
> I hope it comes out itself, methotrexate sucks. That's how I lost last years baby :(


Thank you ladies, i was so relieved when she said ectopic (you might think 'Weird Girl!!') but i was getting really upset at the thought of 2 mc at the age of 24 wth is wrong with me but after hearing that i thought right well at least it wasnt a mc again! she said from looking at the ultrasound and the fact my hcg has dropped by half in 48 hours its a really good sign that its resolving on its own and i should be ok. Went back to the ward and the nurse spoke to Dr who wants to see me on Wednesday for some more bloods :nope: and then he will have a chat to me but i have to prepare myself to be in hospital all day as he is busy, great!!! i just broke down after researching how hard it is to concieve after a ectopic, i really dont want to have to concieve next year! OH now wants to wait till after holidays, we are flying out to Bulgaria for a week on Sept 24th so that means not trying until October! i thought it was a bit strange how i only had 1 pos OPK!!! 

Tawn i would absolutely love to chat ill pm you now hun :-0

Dani, im so excited to see your BFP on a FRER and also on a CB digi!!! YAY!! xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath I really hope you don't need surgery and I hope there isn't a risk to your tube. It's awful I really feel for you :hugs: :hugs: 

Good luck for wednesday xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you MrsDuck, ill still be here checking on you girls but after researching etc i doubt ill be TTC for atleast 2 cycles :-( xxx


----------



## Tawn

Depends on what your doctor says and what treatment you have hun. Since your hcg is falling you might miscarry naturally or not bleed at all. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

i hope so Tawn, it was 859 and today it was 400 something i wasnt really listening at that point, all iv had is brown blood and its stopping slightly, i still hav t owait 2 months though dont I as if i dont my chance of it happening again increase? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Like all cases of miscarriage, every doctor says something different, especially if you have to have MTX or any sort of surgery or d&c you will have to wait the required number of months.

But since I started bleeding naturally, mine told me they would like me to wait (for emotional and dating reasons only) for one AF, but that if I felt ready to start right away. So we started right away before first AF.

But you might not have a full bleed, I did because I had a "pseudo sac" in my uterus along with the yolk sac in my left tube so I had to miscarry that. But my nurse said that the yolk sac in the tube will be reabsorbed and without the pseudo sac you might not even bleed. So the bean gets reabsorbed rather quickly (which is why hcg will fall so fast) and hopefully leaves minimal scar tissue. 

Sorry if I am hijacking the thread, I just know it gets so hazy in those hospital rooms you might want the info.


----------



## Poppy84

Fingers crossed that will be case for u cath. Hope it resolves itself. I really feel for u xxx


----------



## Tawn

PS: don't google things about getting pg after ectopic, it is horrific like most medical things you google. But FYI, I researched after mine and found a study done where like 90% of women who had ectopics were pregnant within a year or something. So don't lose hope (though I know it's hard and I can't really talk since I worry about it still, wondering if that is why I haven't gotten a bfp even though I've only o'd twice since my ectopic so it could just be normal ttc stuff!)

I will do my best to find the study for you, if you think it might help to see some positive numbers :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn thanks for sharing, I think it is useful for all of us to know it could easily happen to any of us x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Dani I'm excited to see ur :bfp: when is af due?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww tawn thank you for that hun its really useful to hear it from someone normal and not google lol,how will they know if i have any damage? Are you finding it harder to conceive than you did before the ectopic?

I was a bit dubious in telling oh about this site but yesterday in hospital he caught me on here and asked what it was and i was showing him all of your posts to me regarding my bleed etc.and he couldn't get over how nice it was to see messages off people iv never met and how concerned you all were,it mafe me feel really grateful,thank you ladies so muchxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath my mum had an ectopic before my 2 sisters and my friends little boy is almost one following an ectopic before him.

There is defo hope after one and probably less likely to re occur than mc?? 

I am sure you will be pg again soon :(

Always here for you hun x


----------



## Marlee1980

You are so right Cath, this website, especially this thread, is amazing. Everyone is so supportive and it really feels like everyone really has a vested interest in eachothers ttc journey and success. It is so nice.

I hope things are going ok for you. I am so sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks both,Yeh I think there's a 10% chance of a ectopic and 15% of a mc,just hard to know you have got to wait,its for the best tho!!! What a shitty way to start my birthday week lol never mind things can only get better!!! Excited to see your bfp ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah Cath, loads of ladies get pg again straight away or easily after ectopic. It defo is not the end! And to be honest the official statistics are very reassuring, especially if you have expectant management. Almost all the studies I have seen, the women have little to NO damage after ectopic if it self-resolves (they tested this by looking during c-sections of subsequent pregnancies) so I am very hopeful! 

I can't really say if I've found it harder after the ectopic as I really don't have much to go by. We fell pregnant before first AF after getting off birth control and so I had no idea how my cycle worked post bcp or anything. Then miscarried/tubal and have only o'd twice (once pre-AF and once with normal cycle where our bd schedule was a little all over the place due to a hectic schedule on holiday). 

Gearing up for O now, so I really hope to get pregnant this cycle to show you that there is no reason to give up, just like all the other ladies' bfps have so inspired me post-miscarriage that we will all get our rainbows!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: Congrats on your BFP! I just knew it! :happydance:

Dani: Did I hear that right? You also got your BFP? Congrats! :happydance:

Tawn: Yay for O! :happydance: This month is the one for you! :hugs:

Cath: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope it resolves itself and that you don't have to wait until October to TTC. Despite everything, I hope you have a great birthday. :hugs:

NeeSAH: Can't wait for you to test! I hope this is your month and that you are about to update with your BFP! :hugs:

Bailey: Can't wait for you to test, either! There's something about June being a lucky month! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Mine not defo. Thinking I'm not :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

dani i saw a line for deff tho lol i was in the same boat a week ago and look how that turnd out!! xx i have everying crossed for you!

cathy- your right this thread is amazing... its great we all have ppl that understand us 100% 

come on the rest of u get :sex: we need more :bfp: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just it in from work and wanted to get on here ASAP!! Managed to post a quick message before to you Cath but I just saw about the ectopic, I was really hoping it wasn't bad news and I'm so sorry. And again I am amazed by your attitude! All you ladies have amazing positivity and you are all so brave. I really hope that you get your rainbow baby soon and that there are no complications from the ectopic.

Dani - don't lose hope, and like Tawn said, don't forget that IC's are more sensitive, just crappy to read!! And it's just not possible to get so many evaps!! I told bump earlier this week that it was impossible for her to have gotten a false positive when she kept getting other BFN's and I was right lol!! 

Thanks everyone for being as excited as I am about hopefully getting my BFP!! Only 3 more days lol (wonder if I can hold out til Friday morning??) I'm so tempted I test tomorrow coz it will be 5 days before AF is due so not unheard of to get a BFP, but I'm thinking 6dpo would only just be time of inplantation so probably not haha!! There are some weird goings on in my uterus again, think if there is a bean trying to implant he/she is having a party. Or the witch is setting up camp......I really can't wait! Think I'm going insane lol!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol bailey i have everything xed for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: 10 positive IC's would be ridiculous. I also saw obvious lines on the IC pics. I didn't even have to enlarge the picture. I hope its just to soon for FRER or digi. I have read that some women have trouble getting early BFP's on FRER. I'm hoping for the real BFP update very soon. :hugs:

Bailey: I hope its your eggy, setting up camp. Sure sounds like it to me. It's a little early for the witch to start hers! I hope you are about to see your BFP within a few days. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks bump! Ive now got Take That "Patience" playing in my head......clearly when Gary Barlow wrote that song he had never experienced having to wait for his mrs to be able to do a pregnancy test lol!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

lenzi i might treat myself to a digi lol i just wanna see what it says the doc has done beta but it was darker after i took it out the bin to when he looked at it lol hes ringing with results tomoz but im not sure what hes looking for as they dont have to be repeated?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks leinzlove, I was thinking that it was too early for the witch, but I don't wanna get my hopes up yet so keep reminding myself that it could be AF. Anyway if it is AF at least I can join my mates on their day out at am the pubs in Lytham at the end of the month haha!


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol bailey even though i hate the guy haha not a big tt fan lol but i know what you mean i just bought a ton of preg and ov tests off net lol i have them i a bag and there just sitting there no haha!!

i treat myself to a angel sounds monitor too before i knew i was pregnant!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im off to drayton manor in 2 weeks and i cant go on anything lol!! ah well lol 

im so tempted to put my test pic from today on fb cause i cant lie to my mates for toffee anout not drinking lol ive used every excuse in the book and they are wise to me now so might aswell share the joy lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I don't know why they'd test for just one number. Maybe to confirm pg? But, didn't they do that with the urine test that you posted pic of? Makes no sense to me. No riding or drinking, but the smiles for the most wonderful of reasons for not doing so. :) 

Bailey: I was never successful of not getting my hopes up! :) A night out with mates to the pub and no drinks is in order for you! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i can go to theme parks and drink in 9 months lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, it's so true leinzlove, I keep saying that I'm not getting my hopes up but I am, I'm just lying to myself lol!! Oh well, que cera! Whatever will be will be......just need to tone down the crazy impatience haha!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and bump, I think if I don't get my BFP this month I will use "going to Alton towers" as my reason for not being disappointed!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Hope isn't a bad thing, though! Theres a huge possibility that you are pregnant! :) The impatience thing never ends. Starts in the 2ww... then you spend the rest of the 9 months not being able to wait until baby gets here. :) :) :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

bailey buy ur tix now then u will jinx ur self into a bfp lol xx i was at alton towers a few weeks ago x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I went and bought a load of opk's and hpts to try and jinx myself into a BFP lol! 

And yeah I guess I never thought about it that way leinzlove, once I do get my BFP then it will be waiting for my scan, then the next scan and so on.....yikes this is gonna be hard haha!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

my first scan is in 3 weeks and 2 days ish lol when im 6 weeks lol


----------



## Leinzlove

My first scan is tomorrow... It's felt like a forever wait. Trying to stay positive. It's also scary as this is where I found out about my MMC in March.


----------



## baileybubs

Hope it all goes well for you leinzlove, which I'm sure it will!! How are you guys managing to get such early scans?


----------



## Leinzlove

I live in the US. Its common to get early scans here. I'll most likely get another at 12 weeks, 19 weeks, and another in the third trimester.


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh I see. In the uk they don't like to give you a scan until 12 weeks unless there's any problems so of you've had a mc before they still dont tend to give you a scan until 12 weeks as they think it was just "bad luck" first time. Not my words there, the nurses at EPAU said that to me. So unless I lie and say I've had bleeding or really bad pain they won't scan early, but I don't really want to lie, feel like that would be bad luck. Tbh my baby was measuring 11 weeks anyway so I don't think an early scan would make me feel any better, would be nice to hear a heartbeat though as I didn't hear one last time.

Hope you will have a lovely scan pic to show us tomorrow leinzlove xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! If you've had three MC in a row here, you could get an even earlier scan... Like 5 weeks. But, standard is about 8 weeks, with no complications.

I'll feel so much better after a good scan tomorrow. As this is the same scan I went to and found my MMC baby with no HB in March. I'm nervous, scared but... also trying to stay positive.

I know its never a guarantee... But, a HB would send me over the moon for a bit.

Would you be able to get a private scan?


----------



## baileybubs

I was the same at my 12 week scan and mmc, had no idea anything was wrong. I can imagine I will feel exactly the same when I get to my scan (which will hopefully be in the next couple of months lol).

I really think you will be fine though tomorrow, and there'll be a cute little bean doing just fine.

I could get a private scan yeah, but they are quite pricey I think. I'm sure i could find some way of affording though if I decide I want one. I won't be happy until the baby is past 11 weeks either way coz that's how far along my last pregnancy was.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun, for your good wishes. :) Soon, we will be bump buddies! Your testing can't get here soon enough for me either. Seeing the BFP's in here... make my day.

I have felt different with this pregnancy compared to little dragon. But, also a lot of the same. My boobs have felt alot more sore and started earlier with this pregnancy. I've also had more backaches and MS. I may be imagining it but I also thought my BFP's didn't take nearly as long to get dark. I'm probably looking to much into that as little dragon measured 6w4d... however the Dr.'s couldn't tell me when I MC exactly. I guess after demise babies and placenta can shrink.


----------



## Marlee1980

Good luck tomorrow lienz !!!! I can't wait to hear how well it wenT!!! 

The waiting game is def tough and doesn't go away...... I had my 13 week scan 2weeks ago and now I'm anxiously awaiting my 20 week scan on July 30th. 

I have a really great doc and I've been so fortune to have 3 scheduled scans so far (and 1 emergency room scan). I couldn't imagine how tough it would be waiting until 12 weeks. I wish everyone sticky sticky beans and amazing scans when u finally have them!


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley think it gets so much better, when you start feeling movements... It's so reassuring!


----------



## nesSAH

*Leniz*: Great news on the scan! Keep us posted. Excited for you hun!!

*Bailey*: When do you test? There seems to be a few ladies waiting to test this week. I am so anxious too! I am fighting myself and waiting till 2 days after :af: is late!


Phew![-o&lt; We could all be bump buddies soon :)
All the best hun!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm having a hard time at the moment staying positive about next time... It's so nice to see all of your BFPs though! I haven't hit 'O' time yet, and already the wait is killing me!

A question for you ladies - my last miscarriage was a chemical, so could I request progesterone next time to help it stick?


----------



## CherylC3

nesSAH said:


> *Dani*: How many DPO are you?
> Maybe you test again? You're not out yet.
> 
> *Cheryl*: I missed your announcement, but I see your siggy!! congrats hun!! So happy for you dear!
> 
> I'm nervously waiting... :af: due in 2 days... This time I am trying not to waste a test and just wait till :af: is late! Last cycle was tough because I got a bfn the day before it was due and I was a wreck.

Aw there's a pic of the test on page 345 I think I'm in shock and will not believe it till I see a heartbeat. Xxx

Cath I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy2one I'm not sure Hun..xx
Bailey I hope ur BFP is soon hun..x
Leinzlove excited for u getting ur scan... Think il hav one next week to confirm this pregnancy cos I had heavy bleeding when af was due...xx


----------



## Tawn

Mummy2one, I am not sure about whether progesterone levels affect chemicals, sorry hun. Maybe book an appt with your GP before you get O even to get some answers, so then at least you have time to take whatever advice he gives you? (since chemicals happen so quickly, and GP appts sometimes take ages to get if that makes sense)

Bailey, can't wait for Friday hun! Fx'd!

Leinzlove, so excited to hear about your scan! And hopefully you post a picture of your gorgeous bean!

Dani, any updates this morning?

All you preggo ladies in the UK, there is a groupon today for a heartbeat monitor that comes with a microphone and 2 headphone jacks and also plays music. Here is the link, I'm not sure how good it is for hearing a heartbeat, but it seems fun! https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/Chemist-4-U/6927302?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_171&a=1664


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey

I did ironing last night. Went to bed sore and seen every hour on the clock. Total agony today hate RA!

I poas at 5am and got up at 8 - bfn. Not wasting a frer. I don't feel pg. I don't get how evaps can come up when the test was just dipped yday. I have pics of the Ink going across and the line is visible and that happened on about 4 of them in a row. 

I've the FS Tomo so hopefully she'll have answers and will help in some way as I can't ttc in this pain. I will need to switch meds and they won't be ttc safe


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun, how the hell can you constantly get evaps thats not fair, its messing you around :-( :hugs: 

sorry your RA is playing you up too hun xxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I've no idea. That's me done with them. No testing unless frer around af time. Had enough now


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont blame you hun, its just messing you around chick, your better off just getting some FRER off the net so a bit cheaper and just testing around af like you said. 

im gonna order some OPKs again in a few weeks time for me to use after my first af just so i get a good idea of when i (or even if i do) Ov just to check everything is ok. xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Twe progesterone down 110 to go lol 
With my third preg I pretended I was getting pains and spotting just to get a scan as I was worried sick saw a hb and was fine till my 12 week one saw hb and baby moving but then miscarried at 16 weeks :/ xx

I hate finding out so early lol my friend just found out she's preg by accident lol went for a water infection and when test came back she was preg and about 12 weeks she's about 14 pr 15 weeks now so not fair lol xx


----------



## Tawn

Dani--hun, I am so sorry that you are in pain and that the hpts are messing you about! 5-10 evaps would just be cruel! I really hope you are going to be like bumpblues and get your bfp in a couple of days! 

Cath, how you feeling hun? How's your bleeding, I think you said your brown spotting had stopped/slowed?


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump - i know what you mean its horrible finding it early it feels like it drags! i was 5+1 and i found out at about 3+1 (like you) and it felt like i had been pregnant for ages- OH said to me last night you can drink on your birthday now but cause i havent drunk for so long im really not in the mood for it lol! it will fly by now hun!! 

Tawn - im ok hun, im in work at the mo, feeling a bit light headed and got some back pain but im ok just feeling a bit down and worried, its slowing right down this morn i had hardly anything when i woke but as iv been walking around its starting again but slightly, how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani - I really hope it does turn out like bump and you get a BFP soon. When is AF due?

Nessah - thanks, I am trying so hard not to get excited but I'm cautiously positive!! When I AF due then? When will you test?

Cath - I hope you are doing ok hun, big hugs xxxxxx

Leinzlove - thinking if you today, hope it all goes well!!

Marlee - yeah it sucks being in the uk with the nhs, they just refuse to do it earlier than 12 weeks, which is horrible coz if you have a mmc you could have been saved extra weeks of heartache if they would just scan earlier. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok today. I am currently feeling the need to pee all the time but that could just be drinking too much liquid haha!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh fingers crossed hun! any other symtpoms?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Still got the weird feelings around my uterus and ovaries, getting a sort I localised stinging/pinching, it's the only way I can describe it. It's not painful but uncomfortable and I am very aware of it!! Other than that nothing really!


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Bump - i know what you mean its horrible finding it early it feels like it drags! i was 5+1 and i found out at about 3+1 (like you) and it felt like i had been pregnant for ages- OH said to me last night you can drink on your birthday now but cause i havent drunk for so long im really not in the mood for it lol! it will fly by now hun!!
> 
> Tawn - im ok hun, im in work at the mo, feeling a bit light headed and got some back pain but im ok just feeling a bit down and worried, its slowing right down this morn i had hardly anything when i woke but as iv been walking around its starting again but slightly, how you feeling hun? xxx

Aww hun, you seem like you are taking this so well. I am truly inspired by your attitude, you seem so strong!

I'm doing fine. Just waiting for O, which is THE most boring part of a cycle in my opinion!!!!! Did my first OPK yesterday, and it was a pretty faint second line, so a ways to go yet. I had some spots of EWCM (tiny tiny stuff) and then very creamy cm that stretched super far---sooooo CMEWCM? LOL Now it just seems creamy so far today, but very wet so hopefully O is late this week or this weekend! 

Left ovary is aching though, which makes me think that I will probably O from the side I had my tubal--which makes me frustrated cause it seems to be my dominant ovary doing all the work! C'mon left, give right a turn! :haha: Oh well, like you said, que sera sera, eh!?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm off to work feeling queasy :/ speak to u all later on xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think (in a weird way) im just relieved it wasnt another mc as it would make me think what the hell is wrong with me?!?! and im relieved it resolved itself before its done any damage to me as with those shoulder pains and the fact it couldnt breath when the pain was there the nurses were adamant it had ruptured but it didnt, so im really grateful for that, i told OH its a blessing in diguise, he was upset but when the nurses explained to him how lucky I am i think it made him realise i could have been a lot worse and to be grateful it didnt grow no further than 5 weeks.

do you ov on CD14 (or there abouts) or sooner/later hun? arghhhh my left one alwasy Ov's and its my left that i had the ectopic!!! i hope that my right will take charge now seems as my left is a lazy egg and only wants to do half a job lol! Have you got any scaring on your tube hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

I usually O (I say usually, but I only have about 3 past cycles to go by!) around CD 17-19 and I am currently CD13. It is annoying not O'ing until then as I feel I have to wait so long but I have a long period of a full 6 days so I suppose it makes sense.

I don't really have any idea about scar tissue though, there is no way of knowing unless you can convince your GP to refer you for one of those dye tests (I don't know their official name, sorry lol) and I assume they will want me to TTC for more than 2 months before asking for one. Most people who've had ectopics that I've seen on bnb find O-time a bit more painful afterwards, you can kind of feel the smallest stitch there where it was absorbed if that makes sense--that is what happens for me too. 

But, like I said, us ladies that are lucky enough to have it absorb naturally at 5-6 weeks, the studies show almost none of them have scar tissue or abnormalities or anything. And most of them are relatively unaffected fertility wise, so I just have to pray that we are in that category! So all I can do is hope! But it does worry me, every O time, that it is the left side as I have to wonder why the eggy didn't make it there the first time, ya know?


----------



## Dani Rose

Just read back, I am not sure about when AF is due FF says im 13dpo but I think I am 11/12, when I switch methods it moves O around, the thurs pm I had strong pains so I am inclined to think that was O which would make me 12... either way by end of week!

Another evap, one IC neg the other evap, totally sh*t!!!!

Defo last cycle ever touching them (regret the 50 I ordered yday) LOL

Cath huge hugs chum, thinking of you x


----------



## cathgibbs

50!?!? hahaha your getting like me woman!! i threw all mine away, i like to keep my used ones to see a pattern merging but they went light to dark to dark dark dark to light again so i threw them all away ready to start afresh! i think your better off just doing as you said hun just doing a FRER or another shop brand test, might be cheaper in the long run especially if you order off amazon or Ebay for your FRER?

Ahhhh Tawn i know what dye test your on about, i read about it last night, i think i will persuade him to refer me for that,im such a worrier!! yest when they told me my HCG had dropped by half before the us i burst out crying and begged my oh not to leave me as i was paranoid i couldnt have any kds lol! MENTAL!

Did you have 28 day cycle before the ectopic? mine were 27 days before the mc then it went up to a 30 day cycle after mc and i ov on cd14 - well i thought i ov lol im hoping they will go back to a 28 day cycle i dont think i could handle long cycles................my back is absolutely killing me today, doesnt help being sat down in a bloody chair all day xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Tawn, Cath you have an inspiring attitude!! And in glad you feel a little relieved. As for crying and asking oh not to leave I have been there! Before I got pg I thought I couldn't have kids, no reason why physically its just that I was married before and had been off bc pull for a year when I was with him. I then found out he cheated on me and got another woman pg!!! When we divorced he got anothe woman pg with twins, and is now married with another two kids!! Oh an he had one kid before I met him which is a total of 6 kids!!! And yet I was with him 5 years and didnt get pregnant!! I am so thankful that I didn't have his child but it made me think there was something wrong with me. And then I got pg first month of trying with my much lovelier fiancé only to mc, so I too have cried asking him not to leave me if I can never have a baby lol!! He told me I was being ridiculous and there's always a way for us to have kids. It's daft really coz I think about people who have been ttc for years or who have had so many mc's and here I am crying that I might not be able to have a baby......irrational aren't I?!

But I have my new mantra on my siggy that I keep reminding myself of. Whenever there's been a problem in my life ive overcome it, and it always been alright in the end, so as far as having a baby goes it is not the end for any of us.....we will get there!

Sorry for such a rambling post! I'm such a chatterbox lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun if you met me after my mc you wouldnt think that haha i was a mess!!! i think i cried nearly every day for 2 weeks then i would cry every friday as i would get emails saying 'your baby is now 13 weeks!' etc and i couldnt be around people who had just found out they were pregnant! mad how your attitude can change to things isnt it? ohhhhhh hun!!! i see what you mean about thinking you couldnt concieve? maybe it was due to the fact he was a cheater and a serial sperm donor to other people that your egg didnt want his spermy any near you lol! im glad your with someone who deserves you and is understanding! I got a good feeling about you this month hun i will keep everything x for you  i hope it is your month!!! 

I read that earlier and it made me smile for the first time since yesterday or even Sunday! its a lovely little moto, i really like it and its true!!

i just went on lunch feeling a bit shitty and came across this homeless man who carries everything he owns in a trolley and he was sat on the curb reading the Metro with his battered shoes off, he had no socks but some tape taped around his heel and leg and his toenails were black then i came across 2 boys in their 20's sleeping in a lane, drunk holding cans of lager and i thought to myself 'I actually thought my life was bad! after seeing this its not that bad at all! iv got a house, a lovely gorgeous boyfriend, my surrogate feline baby Dora and iv got a job' and its made me feel even more better.....theres always someone out there worse off than us, oh and its sunny  xxx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey and Cath, you two have def lifted my spirits today. No feeling sorry for myself after just 2 months of ttc! Gotta think happy thoughts :)


Cath, don't ask me about my cycles to guess what might happen to yours, believe me! :wacko: I was on birth control for 5 years (during the last year of which I lost my withdrawal bleed so no periods even during the sugar pills) Then I came off the pill on Valentines Day this year, O'd and got preggo 17 days later, then had a crazy long miscarriage cycle where I didn't O until CD25, then O'd CD 18/19 my only real cycle in pretty much 2 years :haha: 

I am sure you might have a strange cycle the first one post m/c but hopefully it will go right back to normal afterwards!


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - thanks hun, I've been saying June is a lucky month for me, so far ive been promoted, got a letter saying I'll be getting my ppi back and now I'm hoping that if luck comes in threes and I'll get my BFP!! I'm so glad my mantra made you smile. We will get our rainbow babies hun!!

Tawn - so glad I helped cheer you up. It gets tough somedays and I know that some days you can feel more positive than others. I'm sure we will all get there though and look back at this time with a smile and be reminded of the lovely friends we made here, rather than looking at this time as a rough time in our lives......did that make sense lol?!


----------



## cathgibbs

2 months of TTC feels like a lifetime hun haha especially when all you see is pregnant women and babies lol! 

my friend just emailed me now to say she cant have any children and her consultant has said that between her and her fiance's problems he highly doubts IVF will help :-( Heartbreaking for them and everyone else who cannot get pregnant, even though both my pregnancies have ended in mc and ectopic at least i know i can get pregnant, maybe not past 6 weeks but i can concieve so thats a big help!

Awww Tawn, your cycles have confused me lol is it normal not to have any withdrawel bleeding? i was just on microgynon and the implant all in all for about 7 years, i do think contraception isnt no good for you in the long run, OH asked if i would go back on the pill after af just so we dont get pregnant too soon and i said no, i dont trust them any more lol! 

Ahhhh ladies, OH and I were bored brainless on the weekend so we went for a little drive and went to a village about 4 miles from us called Aberfan, in 1966 a coal tip slid down a mountain, hit into some terraced houses then hit into a school at 9.15am :-( it killed 144 people, 116 (I think) were children alltogether. In Aberfan cemetery they have a sort of memorial mass grave for the children, as morbid as this may seem it is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen, theres this little garden in the cemetery which they have updated for people to just sit down and look out over the valley, so sad but so precious, if you have 5 minutes google Aberfan Cemetery and memorial garden and look at the images xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Cath - thanks hun, I've been saying June is a lucky month for me, so far ive been promoted, got a letter saying I'll be getting my ppi back and now I'm hoping that if luck comes in threes and I'll get my BFP!! I'm so glad my mantra made you smile. We will get our rainbow babies hun!!
> 
> Tawn - so glad I helped cheer you up. It gets tough somedays and I know that some days you can feel more positive than others. I'm sure we will all get there though and look back at this time with a smile and be reminded of the lovely friends we made here, rather than looking at this time as a rough time in our lives......did that make sense lol?!

Completely made sense hun  Congrats on the promotion and getting your PPI back love!! Woohoooo!! Money Money Money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I was eating there reading about black toenails - GAG!!!

Bailey how did you claim the PPI? DH keeps telling me we need to but no idea where to start!

As for feeling this is hard and finally making it there in the end I just have to look at DS to remind me of that. And here I am again, thank F this is my last baby when I get there... 
So if you are feeling blue you can look at wee Finners on my FB and see that smile, it says it can happen and it will :) ok!!!! ;)

Been shopping, unpacked shit and now eating! Mmmmm (until I read Cath's post) LOL


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL!! soooooooooooooooooooooo Sorry hun!! haha i should have put a TMI before that post!! 

Google PPI claims hun there are loads out there, OH is doing one right now, you can also do it yourself, if you go on the money expert saving website or just google PPI money expert saving his site will pop up and he has letters you print off and send off, that way you wont have to pay any companies any % of your win! 

how you feeling now hun? you feeling any better after having a crap nights sleep? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani - I phoned my bank directly as they have a ppi complaints line but my SIL just contacted one of these companies that will do it for you and they got her 3k back off her loan and car. They took 20% though. Depends what you paid ppi on.

I'm feeling really strong O pains today....wondering if I ever did O now and all these achey feelings are down to O?? Coz I have no idea if my cycle Iis really back to normal yet after mc. Oh well, all I can do is wait and see haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did you use any OPKs are anything hun to check? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 6DPO?? you dnt think its implantation do you?? during my 2ww i felt like i was coming down with a cold  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Girls listen to how unlucky I must be!!! LOL!

our first mc was on Friday 13th! my progesterone was at 69 ng/ml and apparently if your level is above 22 ng/ml your chance of an ectopic is 2% !!!!! what the hecky peck lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I did use opk's Cath and got a positive last week then next day it was negative again so assumed I had O'd but I know that just having the LH surge means you have O'D......hmmmm not sure what to think really. It took a while for me to O after my mc so it could be that I haven't O'd yet at all!! But ive decided to stop over thinking, I will test on Friday, if its bfn then I'll test again Sunday or Monday as I am expecting AF Sunday, if it's still bfn then I will just keep dtd and testing every week maybe lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Meant to say that having LH surge DOESN'T necessarily mean you have O'd


----------



## cathgibbs

I only had 1 Pos OPK hun, on the friday and i had OV symptoms on the Monday i might have had 2 days but i run out of opks on the friday so we will never know lol I think your best bet like you said, is just to BD every other day, that way your gauranteed to hit the egg if you have Ov and you've missed it. Have you ever used the CB ov tests? they are a bit more accurate but so expensive arent they! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I'm the same. Once see a heartbeat it's 2% risk and I seen this one 3 times :(

Then for the meds not to work to induce mc is 1%, I had 5 lots of them and had to have it all removed by forceps :( smart!


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> OMG Girls listen to how unlucky I must be!!! LOL!
> 
> our first mc was on Friday 13th! my progesterone was at 69 ng/ml and apparently if your level is above 22 ng/ml your chance of an ectopic is 2% !!!!! what the hecky peck lol! xxx

OMG cath that is so funny you say that cause I felt the EXACT same way when I found out my progesterone was at 35 and I said what, I am in the 2%!?!?! And THEN I found out I had a "pseduo sac" in my uterus which only happens in like 1% of ectopics!?!!? So I was the 1% (pseudo sac) of the 2% (progest. above 22) of the 1% of pregnancies that end up being ectopic!!!!!

You and I sure are rare hun! :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Dani Rose said:


> Cath I'm the same. Once see a heartbeat it's 2% risk and I seen this one 3 times :(
> 
> Then for the meds not to work to induce mc is 1%, I had 5 lots of them and had to have it all removed by forceps :( smart!

Same with me hun!! I had the meds three times in total and in the end they had to manually dilate my cervix and pull the rest out so I didn't have to have a d&c!! I also couldn't understand how I got to 12 weeks and then mc, kept feeling like the unluckiest person ever!! But now I realise I am not unlucky at all, I'm just a fighter and clearly I needed a new challenge in life!!


----------



## baileybubs

You aren't rare guys you are extraordinary!! (how corny is that lol!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

ladies, us 4 are some rare specimens!!! We must be the most unluckiest girls on this website!!!!! I cant believe that!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

And Cath no I've never used cb digi opk's but will be soon next month if I don't get my BFP this month. Cheap opk's are so hard coz of my work shifts xx


----------



## cathgibbs

have a look for them on Ebay hun, always cheaper on there  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Definatley hun, I'm an eBay fiend!!! Got over 200 star rating coz I'm always buying and selling!!


----------



## Tawn

Haha we should start an unlucky ladies club. Wow, how crazy is that! 

But I feel that Bailey and Dani are going to be leaving us very quickly to join the rainbow baby club instead! And Cath and I are going to come rolling in behind you for our turn too! :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

200!?!? Whats your name hun, you'll have to let me know when you start selling some more stuff, im like a hoarder lol!!

Tawn i agree, then you will be leaving me then ill be all on my own :-( I got a funny feeling you all wont leave this group tho, the 1st tri threads arent as good as this one, so you can all stay here with me until i get my BFP in August/September :-( SNiff Sniff seems so far away! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I think you are right hun! This tread aint called the lucky thread for nowt (amazing how I can make myself sound northern even in written word lol).

Cath - My names Baileybubs on eBay too lol!! So imaginative haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh Bailey that is imaginative! look at my name! its my actually name lol!! Id love to be able to change it to something else, i look like a goon, i sound like one of those people who write their name on the inside of their coat like a school kid lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, so funny Cath!! Mine is my dogs name, my real name is Siobhan, too unusual for a username lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey :-( what dog you got hun? I should have mine as DoraWora! haha a LOT better than CATH, ill learn next time lol, i dont know why my prof pic isnt showing either?! any ideas? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

He's a golden retriever, and he's a tired old fogey now lol! Had him since I was 20 (I'm 29 now eeeek!!!). Is Dora your cat did you say? I love cats too!! Big animal lover!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Ive 440 stars on Ebay!! WOOP! lol

Call me a spendaholic! I sold loads of baby stuff too after both kids, I've kept a LOT of Fin's but prob should sell and start fresh if I get there.

Tawn, I am out, I don't feel pg, I don't feel AF, I feel like I'm a zombie or something LOL! 

Since O I have been looking in on my life or something!


----------



## cathgibbs

When is af due hun xxx

Right here's a weird question,my hpt on Saturday was as dark as the control line,hcg wed 800odd yesterday it was a lot fainter as hcg had dropped to 400odd,today its back up to being as dark as the control line,the cells have all died and tmi if anyone is eating I have passed a lot of tissue so I know its passing through,xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Just popping in quick to say hi! Having an awful day, silly me for thinking I would have a good birthday :dohh: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy birthday hun#!!!!!! Awwww what's wrong chick xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Awwww happy birthday! What's up?

Cath mine were up and down last mc too. I'm sure just be diff dye or something. 

Af should be in 2-3 days by my estimations. FF has me 13dpo. But think I'm 11/12


----------



## Poppy84

Wow you ladies have talked so much today. I can't keep up.

Cath- how r u sweety?

Dani- did u try another frer?

How is everyone else?

All my pregbancy symptoms have completely gone for the last few days. My boobs arnt sore at all any more. I'm completely freaking out but neither midwife or doctor will send me for any early scan. Iv already had a private one at 8 weeks. Can't really afford to pay for another one. It's 2 weeks tomorrow until my nhs scan


----------



## Poppy84

Happy birthday wiggler. What's the matter?


----------



## Marlee1980

Happy birthday Wiggler - sorry you arent having a good one!

How much are private scans in the UK Poppy? I dont think its always a bad sign if your symptoms subside, keep in mind you are getting close to the second trimester and they often lessen by then. Try staying positive (I know its tough). My fingers are crossed for you that everything is going well and you are one of the lucky ones who doesnt have really bad symptoms!


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks marlee- I hope so. My symptoms went about a week before I found out I had a mmc last time. The midwife and doctor both said try and forget about it until scan. They obviously have no idea! It was £75 for a private scan. Some clinics can charge a lot more though


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm ok thank you hun,oh is really upset but I'm ok and now I'm thinking its something wrong with me for me to feel so 'normal' I tho.k I'm afraid ill be like I was last time,I was quite depressed after the 1st mc.....Yeh hun I would think they have gone as your coming up to 2nd tri but as they disappeared last time I totally understand why your nervous hun,hope your doing ok chick xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks ladies, just OH being his usual "sensitive" self :dohh: :haha: my mum being ill so can't make our lunch, the kids playing up and me not feeling great :( x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks cath

U r being so strong!!!! Maybe the emotion might hit u later xx


----------



## Tawn

Wiggler, happy birthday hun! Hope your evening starts looking up

Dani, I'm so sorry hun, don't know WHAT was up with all those ICs! Really holding out hope that you aren't out yet though!

Poppy, so sorry to hear you are worrying about the babe right now :( I am sure everything is going just fine and you are just moving into 2nd Tri symptoms now. Fx'd for you that the days pass quickly until your next scan!

Marlee, how are you feeling hun? Nice to see you back here every now and again! I love hearing from our preggo ladies :)

Cath--mine is from my name too lol! Veryyyy creative! My name is Tanya, but family/friends/DH have always called me "Tawn" for short


----------



## Wiggler

My username is my old World of Warcraft name :rofl: x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Was hoping to read about some more BFP's in here! Wiggler, I hope your birthday gets better. :hugs:

AFM: Scan went great.


----------



## Poppy84

Leinzlove said:


> Was hoping to read about some more BFP's in here! Wiggler, I hope your birthday gets better. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Scan went great.

Glad went well! How far along r u? Did they tell u the heart beat rate?


----------



## Bumpblues82

hey poppy if ur really worried go to a and e and just say u had pains!! xx ull be fine tho hun xx

how is everyone?

im exhauseted been at work 12-9 was meant to be till 6 but as loads of ppl called in sick i offered to stay till 9 which makes me crazy as i work in a bar and the match was on :/ dead on my feet now lol oh making me a cuppa!! the doc rang and my beta hcg was positive not that i didnt already know that lol and i have a scan at 6 weeks on the 2nd july at 11am :)


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy, my symptoms with my successfu pregnancies buggered off at about 10 weeks too, try not to worry x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow I can't keep up with this thread I've just read through at least 10 pages now can't remember everything but I'll give it a go.

Wiggler happy birthday, I hope your day improves

Poppy I'm sure your bubs is nice and happy in your belly don't worry about you symptoms going you'll soon be having your next scan showing a good strong heartbeat 

Leinzlove I'm glad your scan went well do you have any pics to show us?

Dani, bailey, dani and nessah I can't wait to see your bfp's in the next few days

Cheryl I hope you get your early scan

Cath you are so strong :hugs: I'll be keeping you company in the cheering status as i can't ttc til after I have my lump removed and then my thyroid monitored

I hope everyone who I haven't mentioned is also well xx


----------



## Marlee1980

Tawn said:


> Wiggler, happy birthday hun! Hope your evening starts looking up
> 
> Dani, I'm so sorry hun, don't know WHAT was up with all those ICs! Really holding out hope that you aren't out yet though!
> 
> Poppy, so sorry to hear you are worrying about the babe right now :( I am sure everything is going just fine and you are just moving into 2nd Tri symptoms now. Fx'd for you that the days pass quickly until your next scan!
> 
> Marlee, how are you feeling hun? Nice to see you back here every now and again! I love hearing from our preggo ladies :)
> 
> Cath--mine is from my name too lol! Veryyyy creative! My name is Tanya, but family/friends/DH have always called me "Tawn" for short


I'm doing good tawn, thanks for asking! I'm 15 weeks today which I still can't believe. I love stopping in a reading about everyone's bfPs!! Can't wait for all u ladies to join the rainbow club!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: How could I miss your BFP?? I'm so happy, I'm dancing! What a lovely vacation! :) Also, did you tell DH? What did he say? I saw your BFP and you are most definitley pregnant. I wonder about the bleeding, breakthrough bleeding? I've heard of that happening around time AF would be due. And not always at 4 weeks either. Some women have AF all the way through. Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Bump: Congratulations! I'm so happy you have your BFP and your early scan, set up! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Dani: I hate those cruel evaps. I can't believe those tests could be so cruel. I'm still hoping the :witch: has the best of reasons for staying away! :hugs:

NeeSAH, Bailey: I'm getting super excited almost time for you to test! :happydance: :happydance: Let June continue with its luck. :happydance:

Cath: I've been thinking about you! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Tawn: Has O arrived? I hope it gets here soon. :hugs:

Duck: How are you feeling hun? :hugs:



Poppy84 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Was hoping to read about some more BFP's in here! Wiggler, I hope your birthday gets better. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: Scan went great.
> 
> Glad went well! How far along r u? Did they tell u the heart beat rate?Click to expand...

I got put ahead 6 days. So my EDD is Jan. 20. I told him I O'd on May 5. Didn't make a difference because baby was measuring 9w2d and LMP lined up perfectly. I told him, I don't want put back later. He said, I wouldn't be if I measured within 2 weeks. Heh! I still don't get it. I wouldv'e had to get my BFP at 4dpo. Oh, well very happy though. Baby looks liked a beautiful blob, fast beating heart, and perfect round sac. 

They didn't give me the heart rate. And no pictures either... My Dr. has such old equipment but scans are free in office. So, can't complain. I'll go to the hospital for the big scans. I tried to get DH to take a picture, but he was to memorized by the baby. So, its just like DD... First scan, no pics but a beautiful memory always in our heads. :)

Oh yeah Poppy, symptoms start decreasing at 10 weeks. Because the placenta starts taking over. And your hormones will quit rising and stay more leveled. Many women will start feeling better at this point. I hope the 2 weeks goes fast till your scan. :hugs: This pregnancy after loss, is hard, sure is harder than I thought it'd be.


----------



## nesSAH

*Leinzlove*: :happydance: Again, Wonderful news hun!!!

*Wiggler*: Happy birthday! Hope your day turned out much better :hugs:

*MrsDuck, Cath*: Great to see your wonderful spirit... thank you for encouraging us all and we hope we can be the same for you. :hugs:

Well, :af: better not show tomorrow.I have mild AF cramps and that makes me very nervous [-o&lt; 
I am not sure if I can wait any longer :coffee: Can't wait for the weekend to get here!!!!

*Bailey*: How are you holding up?


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Hoping those cramps are just your uterus preparing for baby! :) Come on weekend. I can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## Tawn

Leinzlove, congrats hun! Great news about the scan and you and DH seeing your perfectly healthy little bean! So happy for you!

Nessah, you are being SO patient! Even I am dying for you to test, so not sure what you must be feeling!

Bump, congrats on the early scan!

AFM, no O yet. Don't really expect it until the end of the week/weekend. DH and I "practiced making babies" last night and I used preseed for the first time though, as I haven't had nearly as nice or as much EWCM since my mc as I had before. 

Any of you ladies have any tips for naturally increasing fertile cm? I used to get loads before the m/c, now only really spots of good EWCM and more just thin watery wet stuff.


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck any news on when you will be having the lump removed hun? So glad I have you to stick with for the next couple of months.........just arrived at hospital not looking forward to spending all day here hmph! Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm at hosp too. FS today. Waiting room full of bumps and newborns. Stupid system!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh never? I hate it when they do that,some consideration needs to be taken I think hun,when I mc I was put in a room full of women going for their 3 month scan,today I'm in a room with no1 I am so bored xxx how's you RA today hun xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Got my blood results and on top of RA I now have*Subclinical hypothyroidism which probably caused the MC :-( and my ttc issues. More tests and meds for me. Hopefully I stop crying soon and feel less sh*t everyday once this is sorted*


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Dani & Cath, I'm so sorry you are having miserable days! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hcg gone back up the Dr is going to speak to his registrar to see what to do now,might have to have an operation or an injection depending what the scan says,iv stopped bleeding yet hcg is rising :-( xxxx


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh Dani I'm sorry to hear that hun I really am,we need to live closer we are having a proper shitty hand dealt to us babe xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Try and avoid the shot, ul not be allowed to ttc for 3 months after :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes we so do. Where are you? My bro is in London I'm there in sep x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Dani I have hypothyroidism and they told me it may have caused my mcs but had 2 since and my levels were spot on dud they say what your level was?


----------



## Dani Rose

They didn't tell me levels, did another blood draw today.

DH says no more TTC :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

why not? if you get your levels back to normal theres no reason not to when i had mine discovered i was really ill with it sleeping all the time no periods and just felt poop but about 6 weeks after i started taking tablets and my levels were normal i was fine and back to my old self they test u in preg for your thyroid early on if u have an existing problem with it and tbf for the sake of taking one tiny tabley every day you get frr prescriptions!! some times when preg they increse your dose for a while but ive never needed mine doing my specialist said that my levels were as good as they could poss be for pregnancy.. all i can suggest is get your meds make sure u take em and try again when your level is normal.. i thought my delayed period this month was cause i forgot to take a few tablets last month but it wasnt.. it takes about 14 days without any thyroid meds before you would notice anything theres no reason you cant go on to having a baby even with the thyroid prob xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

He didn't really want 3 anyway was doing it for me, now says its all too much for him. It isn't as easy as just a med for me as my Ra is getting worse and worse, now this on top. It is all going against me. I will need the meds but on top of all my other ones, side effects and risks he is too scared which I ustand. I am now high risk for cardiac issues as there are history in my family so not just the thyroid issue for me :(


----------



## too_scared

tawn, i think you can supplement with evening primrose oil. i don't know the details but i know a lot of ladies on another thread i am on use it. maybe you could google it? sorry i am not more help.

cath, i am so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs: it sounds like you are dealing with it well, so far. when i had my second loss i thought i was doing well too, but the sadness hit me a few weeks later. i hope you don't get sad like that later. :hugs:

dani, i already said this, but i am so sorry. :hugs:

i hope you are all well.


----------



## baileybubs

Dani and Cath - so sorry you are both having such bad days at hospital!! Thinking of you both. And it is terrible that the nhs thinks it a good idea to have the EPAU within the maternity ward!!! People only go to EPAU if there is a problem, so why place it next to all the happily expecting ladies?!! I got so upset everytime I had to go there. And I was so sad when I left last time and saw two heavily pregnant ladies outside laughing together, rubbing their bumps and smoking away!!! Big hugs to you both xxxxxxxx

Nessah - I am going insane!!! I'm only 7dpo and I am driving myself crazy!! Need to test!! But I didn't this morning, I will prob test tomorrow though lol!!

I'm actually feeling awful today. I had a massive argument again with my oh......think the stress of the mc and ttc is taking its toll. I want to cry. I told him I didn't want to marry him and that he'd be a terrible dad coz he's selfish!!!!! How awful am I???? I am upset because he keeps spending money and he won't try to quit smoking. I feel like I have to organise everything in our lives and he doesn't take any repsonsibility. I think I'm scared of getting married again :-( 
And now I'm worried that it's not the right time to ttc :cry:


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah dani maybe when you get sorted and stuff you can rethink trying again? get as much advice off docs n stuff xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

bailey- me and my oh were like that after the 5th loss i had counceling and it did the trick.. xx


----------



## baileybubs

He's just text me (he's at work) saying he will try harder and we can do this. And that he doesn't want to lose the most beautiful girl in the world!! Made me cry more lol!! He said that he's scared too though, and I don't think I've ever thought about how scared he might feel about it all.


----------



## Bumpblues82

awww bless xxx 

i dunno what im gonna do if this pregnancy doesnt work out :/ i almost gave up last time and i dunno when to stop trying as ive had 6 losses and theres obv something stopping me having a baby i just hope the doc i went to see was right and the prgesterone works.. the only symptom i have is tiredness :/ felt a bit queasy on and off just trying not to think about it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani dont you have to wait 3 months before ttc after an ectopic anyway? They don't want to give me the jab as its not very nice and its expensive.......cheers nhs! 
Hun I'm so sorry dh doesn't want to try again I can understand both your points hun maybe both of you go to your doctor and get some.advise etc


Awwww Bailey that's so sweet,ttc pits an awful lot of pressure on couples I'm glad you've kissed and made up chick xxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg, Dani and Cath, I am so sorry you two are having such tough days at hospital! :hugs: 

Cath you don't necessarily have to wait at all after an ectopic. My doctors wanted 1 AF for dating reasons, but all 3 doctors I saw said no reason to wait other than that.

Dani, what sh*tty news! I am so sorry hun. Maybe you can take care of your health, get that all on track and then review your ttc decision?

Tooscared, thanks for the suggestion! It is so nice to see you back on here. How are you doing hun? Are you still ttc or on a break? :hugs:

Bailey, I think everyone is right that ttc puts so much strain on a relationship. DH was amazing during the mc but I have found we have to stop ourselves from being short with each other due to the stress of trying to get pregnant again on top of all the other stress. I am sure everything will cool down, totally normal to fight, and that you guys will sort it out. It was very sweet of you OH to send you that text, I say take the olive branch and know that at least he is willing to try! 

AFM, I am still waiting on O. I just called and made an appt for a smear test on Monday as I am worried that I have a case of bv right now (UGHHHHHHH) which I have gotten once in the past and can cause problems with TTC and is linked to ectopics---yeah good times. Oh well, hopefully I am wrong or if I do some antibiotics can sort it out quickly.


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Wiggler, happy birthday hun! Hope your evening starts looking up
> 
> Dani, I'm so sorry hun, don't know WHAT was up with all those ICs! Really holding out hope that you aren't out yet though!
> 
> Poppy, so sorry to hear you are worrying about the babe right now :( I am sure everything is going just fine and you are just moving into 2nd Tri symptoms now. Fx'd for you that the days pass quickly until your next scan!
> 
> Marlee, how are you feeling hun? Nice to see you back here every now and again! I love hearing from our preggo ladies :)
> 
> Cath--mine is from my name too lol! Veryyyy creative! My name is Tanya, but family/friends/DH have always called me "Tawn" for short

Never in my life have i met another Tanya. That's my name too! :) but my nickname is Tan xx


----------



## too_scared

thanks Tawn :) 

i'm good, thanks. we are ttc again. we got the go ahead from my dr - he said we didn't have to wait like the specialist said - so right now i am 3 dpo and i have my fingers crossed tightly that this is our forever baby. 

i have my fingers crossed for you that you ov soon and catch that eggie!! 

sticky :dust: to you all!


----------



## fletch_W

ladies im so sorry to hear youre all going through tough times. i wish i could give you all a big hug :( i pray for all the ladies in this thread daily so will carry on for sure. i wish there was more i could say. 


:hugs2:


----------



## cathgibbs

Too scared & fletch I hope this is your cycle ladies!!!!

Ohhhh I haven't heard that tawn that's interesting! I think I night wait tho as I really want my body back to normal I don't think I could cope with another mc or ectopic,I'm afraid now that they will have to operate xxx


----------



## Tawn

Well Fletch, I am happy to be your first Tanya! :haha:

The reason I am "Tawn" instead of "Tan" is I am originally from the US (married a Brit and living in the UK) so the accent makes the first "a" different. There was a Tanya at work and I found it so hard to say "Tan-ya" instead of "Tawn-ya" when talking to her! lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Well Fletch, I am happy to be your first Tanya! :haha:
> 
> The reason I am "Tawn" instead of "Tan" is I am originally from the US (married a Brit and living in the UK) so the accent makes the first "a" different. There was a Tanya at work and I found it so hard to say "Tan-ya" instead of "Tawn-ya" when talking to her! lol

I was just saying tanya out loud to myself in an English and American accent,thank god I'm on my own xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Omg, Dani and Cath, I am so sorry you two are having such tough days at hospital! :hugs:
> 
> Cath you don't necessarily have to wait at all after an ectopic. My doctors wanted 1 AF for dating reasons, but all 3 doctors I saw said no reason to wait other than that.
> 
> Dani, what sh*tty news! I am so sorry hun. Maybe you can take care of your health, get that all on track and then review your ttc decision?
> 
> Tooscared, thanks for the suggestion! It is so nice to see you back on here. How are you doing hun? Are you still ttc or on a break? :hugs:
> 
> Bailey, I think everyone is right that ttc puts so much strain on a relationship. DH was amazing during the mc but I have found we have to stop ourselves from being short with each other due to the stress of trying to get pregnant again on top of all the other stress. I am sure everything will cool down, totally normal to fight, and that you guys will sort it out. It was very sweet of you OH to send you that text, I say take the olive branch and know that at least he is willing to try!
> 
> AFM, I am still waiting on O. I just called and made an appt for a smear test on Monday as I am worried that I have a case of bv right now (UGHHHHHHH) which I have gotten once in the past and can cause problems with TTC and is linked to ectopics---yeah good times. Oh well, hopefully I am wrong or if I do some antibiotics can sort it out quickly.

sorry hun what does bv mean? I said to oh I'm going for a check up after all this,just to ensure I have no infection or uti or something xxx


----------



## Tawn

BV is bacterial vaginosis. It's basically when the vaginal PH and bacterial flora gets off balance. Basically, the "bad" bacteria inside begin to multiply and outnumber the "good" bacteria which is always present. It's pretty common, 1 in 3 women get it at least once, and luckily I had very few symptoms when I had it once before, but it is annoying. 

I just decided to have a smear test cause I am due for one anyway and they can test for BV at the same time. That way, if a bad ph balance right now is killing off spermies, I can get it sorted asap for next month ttc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh I know,iv had it before,course of antibiotics and job done I think ill be going to check then,better to be safe than sorry isn't it hun,how you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Tawn

I'm doing ok, just waiting for O to come, but have a feeling it will not be until the weekend even though I was hoping for sometime earlier this week.

How are you holding up after your appointment today? Are they just going to monitor you for a while to see what happens or are you moving forward with a treatment? :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Fingers crossed it will be the end of this week hun,what day did ypu o on last cycle hun,sorry if you have already told me my head is full of new info lol.

I'm ok thanks hun I'm now questioning whether they will find anything in my uterus as I know Teresa a 1 in 10,000 chance of 1 in the tube and 1 in the uterus and you know rare we all qre hun lol just don't understand how ny hcg could double after my bleeding has more or less stopped and iv passed most of the tissue.......xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww hun. What a pain! :hugs: The thing about ectopics is they can be really unpredictable with hcg, they can double, then go down, then spike, then go down again. But hopefully you get some concrete answers soon!

And I o'd on cd18 last cycle. CD14 now, so a few more days yet!


----------



## fletch_W

Ah i see. Cath i just did the same haha. So wierd saying my own name as oh calls me lovey or darling and mama calls me little chicky haha. So i dont hear my name very often. Friends call me fletch which is my maiden name. Hence the screen name so girls you arent alone with the name for a screen name haha. I couldnt think of anything else. 

I dont think im pregnant this cycle. Im not symptom spotting or counting down the days to my af as i have had 2 cycles since mc and one was 32 days the other was 38 so no idea when im due. If in 2 weeks i dont have af then i might think about symptoms and testing. How self controlled am i!? Haha never thought id get over my obsessive poas phase. 

Good luck to those testing soon and fingers crossed for those o'ing. June is your month ladies!!


----------



## Bump2Baby

<3


----------



## cathgibbs

They are a pain indeed hun,complicated little things!!!! I see my auto correct has changed some words too lol bloody thing.!!!! Ahhhh not long chick and you will o,waiting to o is the most boring thing ever,at least in the 2ww you have something to look forward to isn't it xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

thought id try the old opk pos when preg trick lol and did another hcg at the same time! the green is the opk and most deffo pos the middle is the hcg i did with it and the other hcg is from this morning.. the lines are deffo getting darker!!:happydance: although concerned at lack of symptoms.. with my ds i had none apart from sleepyness :sleep: and that all i have this time all the ones i have felt sickly with were girls!:wacko:

just been for a nice trip to the seaside with oh and ds had fish n chips and ice cream!! im glad i dont feel ill cause it helps me not to think about it all the time and find myself forgetting im pregnant!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I wouldn't worry about symptoms. Every pregnancy is different. And some don't start until after 6 weeks and some women go all the way without knowing they were pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Wow! Need to catch up on this thread.

So, I cannot wait any longer- just got back from gym and usually working out make :af: flow for me....nothing yet.
Does it matter if I use morning pee? If not, I'm about to go test using my last FRER


----------



## Leinzlove

nessah: What dpo are you? Usually you should use FMU. However, I always got my BFP's in the evening! Can't wait to hear about yours! :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

baileybubs said:


> Dani and Cath - so sorry you are both having such bad days at hospital!! Thinking of you both. And it is terrible that the nhs thinks it a good idea to have the EPAU within the maternity ward!!! People only go to EPAU if there is a problem, so why place it next to all the happily expecting ladies?!! I got so upset everytime I had to go there. And I was so sad when I left last time and saw two heavily pregnant ladies outside laughing together, rubbing their bumps and smoking away!!! Big hugs to you both xxxxxxxx
> 
> ONessah - I am going insane!!! I'm only 7dpo and I am driving myself crazy!! Need to test!! But I didn't this morning, I will prob test tomorrow though lol!!
> 
> I'm actually feeling awful today. I had a massive argument again with my oh......think the stress of the mc and ttc is taking its toll. I want to cry. I told him I didn't want to marry him and that he'd be a terrible dad coz he's selfish!!!!! How awful am I???? I am upset because he keeps spending money and he won't try to quit smoking. I feel like I have to organise everything in our lives and he doesn't take any repsonsibility. I think I'm scared of getting married again :-(
> And now I'm worried that it's not the right time to ttc :cry:

*Bailey*, I'm probably around 10/11DPO based on second O' surge.

I think you should wait a few more days. AF is due today and I've got one more home test from last month.


----------



## nesSAH

Leinzlove said:


> nessah: What dpo are you? Usually you should use FMU. However, I always got my BFP's in the evening! Can't wait to hear about yours! :happydance:

10 or 11 DPO. what's a FMU?

Maybe I should wait till tomorrow morning? Best pee is morning pee, right?:coffee:


----------



## Leinzlove

First morning urine... I'd test 10/11 dpo. But, could be early yet. The average BFP comes at 12dpo.


----------



## Bumpblues82

im not too worried the less symptoms i have the less i notice them dissapear and freak out lol and the less i remember im pregnant lol 12 days till my scan!


----------



## Dani Rose

Any time of pee works for me, I am better not FMU.

Did an IC, most unreal line in seconds, did 3 more BFN. Totally done with them now. I showed ppl they all like BFP BFP and no it's not!

Kinda sinking in about today.

Cath sorry I haven't been around much for you, loads to process. Had Fin's nursery induction and Leila's swimming trials too... so much going on! Got parents for dinner, fake smile time!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ahh dani im send ing you lots of big :hug: xx i have a friend comming over later who is preg shes comming to my area for a 4d private sexing scan and then to mine to pick up my other doppler as im lending her it in a way im exited to see if we can find hb and then sad in a way cause i wish i was that far with no worries :/


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks Ladies!

Phew! I was so strong until now :(
So, I guess I will use FMU tomorrow, depending on whether I see :af:
Praying it stays away!!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Dani*: :hugs: so sorry!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

nessah we have out fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Poppy84

Dani so sorry for ur bad news at hospital. Hugs xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks guys. Looked it up on here more common than ud think. Ppl got pg quick after controlled and stayed pg so fx


----------



## cathgibbs

It's ok love iv been looking at your pics,your little boy looks so grown up and I love your wedding pics! Awwww bless has it taken your mind off things? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh NesSah good luck chick I got everything x for you....


oh and I have decided to go for the operation rather than the injection on Friday if ny hcg is still high, the injections side effects are mouth ulcers and I'm already on steroids for them as I suffer real bad with them amongst other things,ill discuss more in depth with the consultant on Friday xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump that's great news about the early scan.

Marlee wow 15weeks that's gone quick

Leinzlove it looks like you have a quick little grower in there, a shame you didn't get any pics but as you say you have the lovely memories. I'm fine thanks for asking I just wish I could join everyone ttc I can't wait for my bfp

Nessah I can't wait til you test

Tawn enjoy your practice baby making I hope you o soon? I've just had a letter for my smear test, has it really been 3 years since I had my last one?

Cath sorry about your crappy visit to the hospital. I'm in hospital Friday for pre op assessments scans bloods etc so should find out then when my op will be. It can't come soon enough, I can't wait to start ttc again. Cath I hope you get some answers soon

Dani sorry for your crappy hospital visit too and sorry to hear about your dh I bet he is just worried about you and thinks its too much stress on you ttc also, I hope he changes his mind when he relaxes a bit, you are his main priority which is lovely, I hope he comes around though

Ooh bailey testing tomorrow yay I'm getting withdrawal symptoms waiting for you all to start testing again. Fingers crossed. Sorry about your argument with oh but it sounds like you had a lovely text from him and make up sex is great

Ooh fletch I just read you are testing soon too, fingers crossed

Reading this much in one go sorry if I have got a bit muddled, hello to anyone ive missed and good luck to those who are testing, waiting on results xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Bump that's great news about the early scan.
> 
> Marlee wow 15weeks that's gone quick
> 
> Leinzlove it looks like you have a quick little grower in there, a shame you didn't get any pics but as you say you have the lovely memories. I'm fine thanks for asking I just wish I could join everyone ttc I can't wait for my bfp
> 
> Nessah I can't wait til you test
> 
> Tawn enjoy your practice baby making I hope you o soon? I've just had a letter for my smear test, has it really been 3 years since I had my last one?
> 
> Cath sorry about your crappy visit to the hospital. I'm in hospital Friday for pre op assessments scans bloods etc so should find out then when my op will be. It can't come soon enough, I can't wait to start ttc again. Cath I hope you get some answers soon
> 
> Dani sorry for your crappy hospital visit too and sorry to hear about your dh I bet he is just worried about you and thinks its too much stress on you ttc also, I hope he changes his mind when he relaxes a bit, you are his main priority which is lovely, I hope he comes around though
> 
> Ooh bailey testing tomorrow yay I'm getting withdrawal symptoms waiting for you all to start testing again. Fingers crossed. Sorry about your argument with oh but it sounds like you had a lovely text from him and make up sex is great
> 
> Ooh fletch I just read you are testing soon too, fingers crossed
> 
> Reading this much in one go sorry if I have got a bit muddled, hello to anyone ive missed and good luck to those who are testing, waiting on results xx

Ahhhh I hope you get a date hun,did they say how long after the op you can try or will you find out friday? It's like we are stuck in limbo isn't it hun,we will get there in the end  xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Mrs duck- hope fri goes ok and u get ur op scheduled for as soon as pos x


----------



## Tawn

I know there are a lot of ladies on here going through rough times right now. My heart really goes out to you all, and I saw this after having a not so great day myself and it made me all weepy and was quite the pick-me-up. Thought I'd share in case anyone needed a good cry and some restored faith that there are good things and people in the world! 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls. 

This limbo is crap I can't wait to get back to ttc. It depends how much of my thyroid they need to take out so I won't know til after the lump has been removed and a biopsy done on it. I might have to have more thyroid removed or even all of it if it is cancerous and I might even have to have radioactive iodine treatment to kill of any other cancerous cells. One step at a time, removal first and see what they find.

When will you find out if any treatment is needed for you cath?

Poppy hi, I hope all is well with you, I can't wait for your scan pics

Tawn thanks for sharing the link, they make you smile and cry


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh your health us more important right now MrsDuck,once that is all sorted you can carry your sticky baby around for a carefree 9 months  ill find out Friday hun,not looking forward to it although the bleeding has started back which night be a good sign..yay xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it means that it is resolving itself and you don't need any intervention of any sort. Fingers crossed for both of us for Friday xx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs it :hugs: x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I was on the drug and the ulcers are awful. Along with other things. It was a wonder med for my RA but a lethal one to the unplanned wedding baby :( poor thing. 

I'd avoid at all costs but I see it like poison now. And you don't want to be not ttc If you want to for 3 months.

Tawn il read it Tomo. Can't take more tears tonight!

Mrs duck good luck. Wow is this thread needing renamed? Lol I feel like the luck is running out or something!

Big hugs girls. I'm sorry I've not been around just lost in a fog!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Dani, Cath, mrsduck big hugs!!! Hope you are all ok.

Nessah - oooooh can't wait to see your BFP!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today!

I am in a much better mood, me and oh are fine now. It's so hard sometimes to forget how each other might be feeling. 
Feel really hard around my uterus and was all achey, felt like AF was coming. But she's not due til Sunday. Oh I really want to test tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Go on test bailey give us some good news to make us all feel better x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, think I'm gonna test in the morning. Been at work and drunk loads of water tonight so it will be too diluted. Fingers crossed though!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

feeling crappy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Everyone seems to be having a bad day today! What's going on?! Big hugs bump xxxxx
And anyone else who needs a hug too :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

just terrified of mc again :( i dunno what i will do if i loose this one im so scaredi just wanna cry!!


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Has anyone heard off shellie? I miss her


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Well Fletch, I am happy to be your first Tanya! :haha:
> 
> The reason I am "Tawn" instead of "Tan" is I am originally from the US (married a Brit and living in the UK) so the accent makes the first "a" different. There was a Tanya at work and I found it so hard to say "Tan-ya" instead of "Tawn-ya" when talking to her! lol
> 
> I was just saying tanya out loud to myself in an English and American accent,thank god I'm on my own xxxClick to expand...

HAHAHA! I just did that too Cath!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm feeling much better today than I have all week, so hopefully when you all
get to Thursday (I'm in Australia), your days will get better too!

I'm so sorry Dani that you're having such a hard time. I agree that it sounds luke DH is just so worried about you that he's taken TTC off the table. He may come around when things settle down a bit.

Cath, big hugs for you :hugs:

Can't wait to see some more BFPs coming through!

Tawn, I think I'm at a similar spot in my cycle, expecting to O over the next few days... Praying that we both get our Rainbow babies this month!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Lol, think I'm gonna test in the morning. Been at work and drunk loads of water tonight so it will be too diluted. Fingers crossed though!!!

Hurry up tomorrow!! I want to see your BFP bailey!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

A quick question ladies. Since my last BFP (which was a chemical pregnancy), I've been feeling strange in the breast, but not like I did during my other pregnancies which went further. It's just kind of a tingling. But yesterday and today I almost feel like it's the sensation I got when my milk came down for breastfeeding with my daughter... (letdown)

Has anyone felt that before in an early miscarriage? I'm thinking it's just hormones and emotions and thinking about wanting another baby so badly, but it's really odd. No milk, just the sensation.

...


----------



## nesSAH

baileybubs said:


> Lol, think I'm gonna test in the morning. Been at work and drunk loads of water tonight so it will be too diluted. Fingers crossed though!!!

:happydance: It's gonna be you and I tomorrow morning!
Can't wait to hear some exciting bfp news from your end.
Hehehehe.... I am so nervous. Never have been this way about testing with FMU..:dohh:

Good luck hun!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Mummy_2_One*:
sorry, never that happen. It could just be hormones that are making you extra sensitive, or maybe O' is near?


----------



## Poppy84

Baileybubs and nessah I'm on here waiting for ur testing results this morning x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Nessah - excited to see your result this morning too!! Come on FMU!:happydance:


----------



## Tawn

YES, what they said! I was hoping to hop on here this morning to see some bfps! Cmon bailey and nessah, get POAS!!!! :haha:

Mummy_2_One, glad to have someone who is in the same part of their cycle with me! I was feeling all alone here, waiting to O!

Poppy, I was just thinking of Shellie the other day too! I guess she must be super busy wedding planning now? Hopefully we see her back on here soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was hoping for some BFPs too ladies!! 

Thanks all, feeling a bit shitty today!!

Dani, i really hope i can chose not to have the injection, like you said i cant TTC for 3 months if i do get preg in that time the baby could end up with cleft palate or spina bafida, the side effects are not worth it, id rather have the surgery where there is a chance of scaring the tube but then they can have a good look and see what damage is done ARGHHH!!

Anyways how you feeling today hun?? hope your feeling better?

Bailey im glad you and OH are ok hun, like you said you dont realise how upset the men get do you? My OH was really bad this time, he doesnt want to try for a few months, that upsets me the most xxxx

Hope everyone is ok today?? :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I was wondering about Shellie too yday! Where is she!

Cath it would probably cause MC too, that is why I lost my baby last year. Was on the drug for RA and fell pg by accident, go figure, when I want a baby I can't get one... whatever!

Anyway it is a lethal drug and if you fall pg on it they will most likely make you terminate. I was forced to attend the termination clinic with a baby I wanted but was told I couldn't have and luckily when I was scanned there was nothing there (7 weeks) They think it had already started to MC, that week at my home wedding I started to spot and by the middle of the following week I had the MC, which hurt 100 times more than the one I had in march at 10 weeks. I didn't have one cramp that time at all, all very weird.

Anyway the emotional side of it was awful as I am so anti abortion and even though I was being forced if I had had to do it I have no idea how I would have recovered. The medical MC is the same meds but the baby this time had no HB, they would have made me do it regardless and it would have been the worst thing to ever go through.

So if you do get the jab please please do not get pg until they say as I can't bare to watch someone else go through that x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and I feel like shiz. No change there. No AF no BFP and feel like crying all day :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh hun :hugs: have you done any more tests??

It sounds like you had such a bad time hun? Im the same as you and if that happened to me I think I would be against it as much as you are, im against it already and I havent even researched it that much!! do you think i would get the option of having it??

You MC naturally was a blessing in disguise then hun, I think if you did have to terminate that would be too much for you, i bet its too much for you know knowing that if it had survived you would have had to have terminated :-( so sorry to hear all that chick......

My heads a bit screwed today, I dont know why either,its my birthday this weekend so suppose to be happy ( i love my birthdays!!) but im feeling really crappy and dont want to do anything apart from spend all weekend with OH, thats not like me im normally planning a big birthday weekend full of vodka and food but my heads gone with it all :-( xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh BFN

I got a nice evap last night, no joke how much it looked like a BFP but 4 tests since are neg, I will try post it to let you see!

Yeh it would have sent me over the edge for sure!

I felt the same way at our wedding party, then my 30th, then xmas etc and haven't felt me since really, it is normal and you are grieving. I suppose I haven't bounced back cos of the new found issues also, it causes depression and a load of other crap.

Hopefully we all feel better soon x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant believe how often you get evaps!! your like a medical marvel woman!!! madness!! is it just with Ic's or with every tests apart from FRER??

ahhhh and your pictures from your home wedding look stunning hun, especially the picture of your, your DH and the 2 kiddies, taken from the back, beautiful! what a heartbreaking thing to have to go through on your wedding :-( We will get there in time, it seems like its never gonna happen but it will one day hun. 

I agree with you, i think the name of this thread needs to be changed too hun haha xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

It ruined the whole time, once home my holiday I knew I was pg but too scared to test, waited 2 weeks as I knew what they would make me do, then had to wait a week for termination app and another week to MC which ended up meaning I was in hosp the morning of our party getting bloods taken and internals etc :( Makes the whole time seem horrible and we fell pg on the wedding night :(

Never mind onwards and upwards (if only that was true)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

That all sounds awful Dani... :cry:
Do something special for yourself today if you can lovely. Sending you some BIG, BIG hugs :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/e076eae7.jpg Wet, just been dipped 

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/9fad8dbf.jpg Starting to dry


----------



## Dani Rose

Mummy_2_One said:


> That all sounds awful Dani... :cry:
> Do something special for yourself today if you can lovely. Sending you some BIG, BIG hugs :hugs:


Thanks hun, just chilling, I am working but have planned a lazy day with the kids so I can rest x


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Cath and Dani. So sorry today is a rough day again!

Cath, I just wanted to say hun, that you should talk over all the options with your doctor in depth and do lots of research before making a decision if you have to be medically treated for the ectopic. I know it sounds strange, and I mean it with love and support, but I will really keep my fingers crossed that your bleeding starting again is a good sign that it can happen naturally because the other options are all difficult.

But just FYI, my doctor in the EPU said they almost never just remove the ectopic from the tube and stitch the tube back up anymore because that has a really high rate of subsequent ectopics (due to scar tissue) and if you ovulate mostly from that ovary, your chances of repeat ectopics is a major concern. That is why, when they were prepping me for surgery (before they got my bloodwork back and realized I would mc naturally) they told me they would have to remove the entire tube. I know the MTX shot is awful, and so is the prospect of losing a whole tube, but I would just say really explore your options with your doctor before making a decision cause you want to choose the thing that gives you the best chance of getting pregnant again in the future!

Major hugs to you sweetheart!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG hun how the frigg do you keep getting EVAPS?!?! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I know pretty convincing huh? I mean a line as soon as dipped isn't supposed to be evap, but 4 tests since all BFN and this happens all the time to me, when TTC DS too!

I am broke!

I also agree with Tawn, just don't get pg with the MTX in your system!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Ohhhh Cath and Dani. So sorry today is a rough day again!
> 
> Cath, I just wanted to say hun, that you should talk over all the options with your doctor in depth and do lots of research before making a decision if you have to be medically treated for the ectopic. I know it sounds strange, and I mean it with love and support, but I will really keep my fingers crossed that your bleeding starting again is a good sign that it can happen naturally because the other options are all difficult.
> 
> But just FYI, my doctor in the EPU said they almost never just remove the ectopic from the tube and stitch the tube back up anymore because that has a really high rate of subsequent ectopics (due to scar tissue) and if you ovulate mostly from that ovary, your chances of repeat ectopics is a major concern. That is why, when they were prepping me for surgery (before they got my bloodwork back and realized I would mc naturally) they told me they would have to remove the entire tube. I know the MTX shot is awful, and so is the prospect of losing a whole tube, but I would just say really explore your options with your doctor before making a decision cause you want to choose the thing that gives you the best chance of getting pregnant again in the future!
> 
> Major hugs to you sweetheart!

Thank you chick, im hoping its a good sign too!! its slowed down again now, its not heavy enough for anything its just there when i wipe which is frustrating but then agan so was my mc, it was lighter than a period! There's so much to think about isnt it? my consultant wasnt the best either, he just kept yawning all the time and staring at me and smiling!! Quite FREAKY!! im hoping my HCG have gone down and will continue to go down, I cant keep taking time off work all the time :-( xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Urgh work is so crap. I had one day off to have the mc both times. It's like we should just get on with it


----------



## cathgibbs

I know!! My boss is really lovely though, as i was bleeding when i got to work on the first mc she told me to go home and i had the scan the next day and Mc and that was on the friday thank god so i had the weekend, this time i foun out monday afternoon it was ectopic and back in work on the tuesday, just fed up of using my holidays to go to the hospital as its not exactly a holiday!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I emailed all my parents yday as feel they should know what I'm dealing with and why I might be at appointments a lot etc and only one replied. 

Really nice to feel cared about. Think from now on il tell them nowt


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun! :hugs: you sure they all read your email? Well done for emaling them though hun, you sound like me id rather keep all my problems to myself, so i know how hard it must be for you to tell family xxx

I sent my mother a picture of the digi and she never replied so i rung her (sounds so childish) and said she only cares about my brother, sister and nephews and shes never interested in me blah blah blah and she just said 'woah!! what are you on about?!' turns out her phone cant receive pic messages.....WOOOPS!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw no sorry meant work parents. I childmind.

But my family aren't great either lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhh right! haha that makes sense! really? you would think that they would email back as it might mean them making other arrangements whilst you have your appointments!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I had said id try make appointments when dh is off etc to avoid time off. They are selfish twats. Not even a thanks. I found out baby died last time on my own whilst dh had them in the car. I bend over backwards for nothing honestly. Makes me so mad x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh hun!!! you have gone out of your way to tell them something personal so you think they would have the decency to mail back which just an acknowledgement!!! I tell you what being nice gets you nowhere!! Shits your thanks!!!

I just went on facebook and my friend who has been trying for 2 years to get pregnant just update her status to 'OMG i am sooo tired, fed up of feeling like this and feeling sick' be grateful!! you were trying for years, thats made me feel quite shitty now and the fact she is still smoking :-( i have given up for a 1 weeks now!! i did slip up Monday after the drs and smoked 10 lol but i was no longer pregnant!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

hi ladies. hope you're all okay. i am currently cd1 :) my af came today so i ordered 50 ovulation sticks haha. gonna get on with some serious trying this month as hubby really wants to as well :) 

are my cycles still supposed to be painful? i havent been able to get out of bed all morning due to cramps. theyre as bad as my miscarriage cramps. m
this is my third cycle so maybe the next one wont be so bad. fingers crossed i dont get one :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh GL Fletch!!!! you can never have too many OPKs' or HPTs in my eyes lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> oohhh GL Fletch!!!! you can never have too many OPKs' or HPTs in my eyes lol xxx

haha well i usually only order 20 but i used to test just for the sake so 50 should be plenty too feed my addiction ;)


----------



## nesSAH

*Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*

In tears and just so grateful!:cry::happydance:
*Bailey* and others waiting to test this month Fx and :dust:
For those still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

Massive congrats hun!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> In tears and just so grateful!:cry::happydance:
> *Bailey* and others waiting to test this month Fx and :dust:
> For those still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

awesome news Nessah!! post a picture!! congratulations xxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Wiggler

Oooh yes, piccy!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks ladies... I will in a second!!
:D


----------



## Tawn

WOW congrats Nessah! Amazing news!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun !!! Congrats!!! I bet your over the moon!!! so happy for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

congratulations nesSAH!! :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

does anyone recommend clearblue ovulation tests? iv just bought cheap ones but should i consider backing it up with clearblue? its 11.99 on ebay for a test and 7 strips?


----------



## cathgibbs

I would get them hun, their a bit more easier to read, and thats quite a good price isnt it! when im ready to try again i think ill buy a few off ebay xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks ladies! I could not sleep. Actually kept checking to see if :af: was there all night. Suck a nervous wreck.

Saving the test for DH as he's been working all night. Sorry for being so cheesy with the notes on FRER. The +1 means one day after AF due.

Hope it's clear... using my old digital cam.
 



Attached Files:







SDC12290.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Wiggler

Thats a brilliant line!!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> I would get them hun, their a bit more easier to read, and thats quite a good price isnt it! when im ready to try again i think ill buy a few off ebay xxx

yeah thats what i thought as i cant really tell whether the lines are darker or lighter sometimes. im gonna give em a whirl. search ebay for the lowest p+p i think its a £1 for postage but still great !! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Soooo Dark!!! congrats hunny! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, what a great line! Couldn't be more obvious of a bfp! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> I would get them hun, their a bit more easier to read, and thats quite a good price isnt it! when im ready to try again i think ill buy a few off ebay xxx
> 
> yeah thats what i thought as i cant really tell whether the lines are darker or lighter sometimes. im gonna give em a whirl. search ebay for the lowest p+p i think its a £1 for postage but still great !! :)Click to expand...

Exactly hun! saves you squinting and saving them to compare, just look out for the smiley face lol!! ill be buying them in a few months as i want to use the OPKs just to ensure i do O for the first month instead of me using the CB ones every day lol xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Tawn said:


> Wow, what a great line! Couldn't be more obvious of a bfp! :happydance:

I know...and that was my last test. Just glad I saw something... even a faint line would be awesome.


----------



## nesSAH

cathgibbs said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> I would get them hun, their a bit more easier to read, and thats quite a good price isnt it! when im ready to try again i think ill buy a few off ebay xxx
> 
> yeah thats what i thought as i cant really tell whether the lines are darker or lighter sometimes. im gonna give em a whirl. search ebay for the lowest p+p i think its a £1 for postage but still great !! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly hun! saves you squinting and saving them to compare, just look out for the smiley face lol!! ill be buying them in a few months as i want to use the OPKs just to ensure i do O for the first month instead of me using the CB ones every day lol xxxClick to expand...

Hehehe... it's amazing how those tests are super pricey. You would think they'd go easy on our pockets.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CONGRATULATIONS nesSAH!!!! What an AWESOME line!! You must be so excited. :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

nesSAH said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> I would get them hun, their a bit more easier to read, and thats quite a good price isnt it! when im ready to try again i think ill buy a few off ebay xxx
> 
> yeah thats what i thought as i cant really tell whether the lines are darker or lighter sometimes. im gonna give em a whirl. search ebay for the lowest p+p i think its a £1 for postage but still great !! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly hun! saves you squinting and saving them to compare, just look out for the smiley face lol!! ill be buying them in a few months as i want to use the OPKs just to ensure i do O for the first month instead of me using the CB ones every day lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hehehe... it's amazing how those tests are super pricey. You would think they'd go easy on our pockets.Click to expand...

i know! if they priced them like the internet cheapies they would surely make more money, no? congrats nessah xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yey nessah!!! Wen u due ish??


----------



## cathgibbs

just bought30 opks ready for when i can start trying  xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Aw good for u cathy cx positive thinking cx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Afm slight nausea today and exhausted as usual! I wanna buy a digi but oh won't let me lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Why wont he let you hun? Ahhhh i would go and buy one lol im lethal for Digi's!! Iv never had a digi go higher than 3+ so thats my goal next time lol! xxx

Feeling a bit shitty now, my best friend in work her af is now 9 days late and she bought a test shes gonna do at home and if its pos she will be having an abortion :-( xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

That's awful and v selfish if she knows ur trying and has told u!! I hate ppl like that! Cx


----------



## cathgibbs

I love her to bits but right now but right now i cant be supportive to her, she didnt want to tell me but she told me her AF was late when i was pregnant and I jsut asked if AF has been and she said no she has a test to do later so i asked what will she do if its pos and she just give me a sad face xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I had a friend who did that I even offered to go with her but she had her sis going it was just after my 3rd mc she's now preg again and keeping it this time we fell out ages ago tho cause she told my oldest friend she was sick of hearing about my wedding and mcs :/ little did she know my friend would tell me! Worst part is she's a drug addict :(


----------



## cathgibbs

is she off the drugs now that shes pregnant? xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Bumpblues82 said:


> Yey nessah!!! Wen u due ish??

According to the predictor, Feb 28th.
I think I maybe Feb/Mar because I think I caught O after the second surge.
Not sure. 
Called my nurse practitioner and she says to come in this afternoon!! I am so glad she picked up on 2nd ring!!! She is so kind and very motherly. She helped me through the MC as well.


----------



## nesSAH

*Cath*: That is so HORRIBLE. So sorry you have to go through that with her... wow!


----------



## Marlee1980

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> In tears and just so grateful!:cry::happydance:
> *Bailey* and others waiting to test this month Fx and :dust:
> For those still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Nessah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the rainbow club!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know but she really is a lovely, lovely girl and im finding it soooo hard to be angry, i know everyone has their reasons to abort but right now i would do anything not to be in this position and to be pregnant :-( 

im sooooo glad your getting seen so soon hunny! xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Aw Cath - that is such a tough position to be in BIG HUGS


----------



## Mummy_2_One

For nesSAH - So great to hear you have someone good looking after you. It makes a big difference - especially being pregnant (and having had MCs) cause you see them a LOT!

I noticed your sigi says TTC #2 - how old is your first? We're going for number 2 as well =)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> I love her to bits but right now but right now i cant be supportive to her, she didnt want to tell me but she told me her AF was late when i was pregnant and I jsut asked if AF has been and she said no she has a test to do later so i asked what will she do if its pos and she just give me a sad face xxx

That's just awful cath... So so sad. I wonder whether it would change her mind to be able to tell whether she'll have problems conceiving in the future, when she feels like she's ready for a family. Abortions don't come without problems too. Mostly emotionally.


----------



## Bumpblues82

No she's not :/ she was on them all thru her first preg with her son :/ I can't judge ppl having abortions cause I had one when I was 23 but for the right reasons no perms ant place to live no job or money and no partner and barely any family! I regretted it as soon as I done it it would be 7 this year it's when ppl use it as contraception it annoys me and when they rub it in knowing ur having trouble! 

Nessah I'm due 27th or 28th :) bump buddies!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, i think shes dead set on getting one though, she more ambition driving and shes 24, whereas me im 25 on sunday im happy in my job I just want a family now. I can uderstand her point as shes not with the would-be father and shes not ready for a family which is understandable.......

Anyways!! I have a question for you all!

After all this ectopic business is all sorted iv decided I am going to on the pill until 3 months is over with - or 2 cycles..........................has anyone caught quickly coming off the pill? i really want to get pregnant within 5 months and if the pill will delay it i wont bother using it, just use condoms instead but OH really doesnt want to use them lol the pill ill be using will be Microgynon xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

My last one I got preg straight away comming off poll but only been on it a month to regulate period as its always heavy n sore after a mc but I seem to get preg really easily I actually conceived my son on the pill lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun i think ill give it a go, it will regulate my cycles after all of this then wont it or do you think it wont regulate them back to a 28 day cycle but just mask it if you get what i mean? I came off the pill in November and had 27day cycles until March and then caught, after mc it took 30 days for period then i caught again lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I Spose it's diff for everyone but worth a shot :)


----------



## Poppy84

Yaaaaay congratulations nessah! So happy for u xxzz


----------



## fletch_W

oh my days im in soooooooo much pain!! i feel like someone has stabbed me in my uterus and left the knife in there. i cannot stand up straight. am i meant to be suffering this bad? i have a docs appt on monday hopefully they can give me something but i used to take naproxen until my nurse practitioner told me they are not good for ttc :( :( i lived off them after my mc :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun, is it your period?! Im not sure to be honest, mine was very light and hardly hurt after my mc but my friends was real bad and quite painful xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

this is my third and the most painful. they seem to be getting worse. its only for the first few days but iv had to cancel friends coming over tonight and explain why. boy that was hard to do i cried like a baby down the phone lol. so hard to talk about still. 

hopefully nurse will have some advice,..


----------



## CherylC3

nesSAH said:


> Thanks ladies! I could not sleep. Actually kept checking to see if :af: was there all night. Suck a nervous wreck.
> 
> Saving the test for DH as he's been working all night. Sorry for being so cheesy with the notes on FRER. The +1 means one day after AF due.
> 
> Hope it's clear... using my old digital cam.

Congrats Hun...xxx


----------



## fletch_W

who was it who went camping around the time they were going to test last month??? im trying to look back but cant find it


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies! And congratulations nessah!!! Amazing line!!

I used my last IC this morning and I unfortunately bfn again.....I have felt like AF is
coming too today so I think I'm out to be honest. But still only 8dpo so you never know. Trying to be positive, and remember that whatever will be will be!! It's just sad seeing BFN's. Oh well, mine will come one day!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

bailey its still early hope the :witch: stays away for you!! xx i almost fell asleep at the soft play lol im sooo tired and only been up since 11 lol work should be fun but at least im only in 6-10!!


----------



## baileybubs

Strange how I was so convinced I was pregnant the other day and now I'm convinced I'm definatley not lol!! Oh well I can have a good old drink at my mates birthday party haha!! And I've been on a diet so at least I can carry on trying to loose the pounds hehe!


----------



## Bumpblues82

well im off to work :/ all that alcahol and i cant touch it haha not that i feel like it at the mo!


----------



## fletch_W

my husband has just made me cry lol. he said 'how many days after your period can we start trying because i dont want to be away on my fishing trip when you are. i want to come home and doof some babies in you' hahahahahaha i love him so much. sorry i had to share xx

fingers crossed for you baileybubs! dont give up hope till af shows her ugly face!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, your oh sounds like a sweetie lol!! I got home to two bunches of flowers, a new jumper and a card saying how much he loves me and he is sorry!! The best part of fighting is making up eh?!

I think I'm more let down because I really feel pg!! So achey, and lots of twinges, and really do need to pee all the time and (sorry tmi) but constipated which was a major symptom for me last time!! Then I wonder if it's all just in my head and I really am going bonkers!!!

When did everyone else get their BFPs? I know 8dpo is still early so im just hoping my gut feeling is right and there's just not enough hcg in my pee yet haha!


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Lol, your oh sounds like a sweetie lol!! I got home to two bunches of flowers, a new jumper and a card saying how much he loves me and he is sorry!! The best part of fighting is making up eh?!
> 
> I think I'm more let down because I really feel pg!! So achey, and lots of twinges, and really do need to pee all the time and (sorry tmi) but constipated which was a major symptom for me last time!! Then I wonder if it's all just in my head and I really am going bonkers!!!
> 
> When did everyone else get their BFPs? I know 8dpo is still early so im just hoping my gut feeling is right and there's just not enough hcg in my pee yet haha!

aw yours does too! so romantic hehe. when i got mine before mc i was 3 days late but thats cos i was on holiday and didnt want to test with family around. you sound very pregnant hunny! maybe test again after 10dpo? xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's so confusing coz before I was pg I was on bc pill and got pg really quick. So for ten years my cycles have been 28 days. Ive only had one AF since mc so if I guess that my cycles are actually 28 days then AF is due Sunday, which will only be 11dpo. So I don't really know exactly when AF is due either!! Think I'm just gonna do as you suggested and not test again til Sunday now. I was convinced I was pg coz of the weird feelings I've been having, but I guess I'll just have to wait a bit longer lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> It's so confusing coz before I was pg I was on bc pill and got pg really quick. So for ten years my cycles have been 28 days. Ive only had one AF since mc so if I guess that my cycles are actually 28 days then AF is due Sunday, which will only be 11dpo. So I don't really know exactly when AF is due either!! Think I'm just gonna do as you suggested and not test again til Sunday now. I was convinced I was pg coz of the weird feelings I've been having, but I guess I'll just have to wait a bit longer lol!!

did you say you have run out of tests? that could be a good thing then if you are holding out til sunday? lol it will also save sad faces if u get bfn and it will be a lovely surprise when you test and get your bfp :)


----------



## Poppy84

I think I was 9dpo both times I got my BFP. Not sure if I counted my dpo right though

If ur 8dpo and feel pregnant u could well get ur BFP in the next 2 days x


----------



## nesSAH

Mummy_2_One said:


> For nesSAH - So great to hear you have someone good looking after you. It makes a big difference - especially being pregnant (and having had MCs) cause you see them a LOT!
> 
> I noticed your sigi says TTC #2 - how old is your first? We're going for number 2 as well =)

DD just turned 2 this June. She is a handful.
Yay for TTC#2... praying you get your rainbow bfp this summer :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi Ladies!

I know I haven't been on in about a week. And this thread is so active that I don't think I can possibly find the time to catch up! I hope I'll be able to start catching up from this point on, and hopefully can figure out who's got their BFP and Pos OPKS! Congrats to all those who got their BFPS! 

I haven't been on for two reasons. One, we're been really busy (work, wedding planning, etc.), and second is I've been feeling extra depressed as I found out another one of my cousins is pregnant, this time a close one, who's actually in my bridal party. Again my mom was the one who told me, but she thought I already knew, as my cousin told me in a text she sent me, but I never got the msg. Again my first reaction was to ball out crying! Why is the universe getting everyone else in my family pregnant except for me??? Its not that I'm not happy for her, it's just in my mind I'm supposed to be pregnant too. I should be the one who can tell her from experience what it's like. I congratulated her via text (I did try calling and she didnt answer) and I of course did not mention my crying feast as I think everyone would look at me like a huge baby or b***h or something. This has been sooooooooo hard. Me and OH had a good long talk about it since this is now the second time I've reacted like this, and he sees it's becoming too much for me to keep it all inside (as that's what I've been doing, not realizing he's noticed it the whole time I've been down since the m/c) He did say if I want us to REALLY start trying we can, as in his eyes we're just seeing if it happens. My response was I want to but I'm scared (which is no lie)I wanted to say YES, but I know that's not what he actually wants, he doesn't want anything to be "timed" or "scheduled", and I'm not exactly sure how we can really try with both of us involved in the planning part when I know he doesn't at all want to plan sex or have this "gotta make a baby" pressure on him while we're BDing. 

And of course, I am now in my fertile period, and we only had the chance to BD once! We'll technically twice, as we BD'd again about 20 minutes later, which I know is a TTC no-no :( We BDing in the evening on CD 20. It's now CD 22, and I have a feeling O will come tomorrow (don't have any tests to prove it, didn't do temps this month, just going by my 5-6 day pattern of fertile CM). I think if it comes today maybe we're ok, but if it's tomorrow it might be too late, as it is impossible to BD today as he's working when I'm at home, and I'm working this evening when he's at home, and by the time I get home he will be asleep and will have to get up in a couple of hours to go back to work. UGH!!! I have no hope this month. The only hope is if my body gives me an extra day and O's on Saturday so we can have a chance to BD on Friday. 

I know when I conceived in January we BD'd on CD 17 and my CM dried up on CD 20 (I had O pains CD 19 and 20 that month), so that's the same amount of days as this cycle if I O tomorrow. I still feel like it might have just been pure luck and that chances are it wont happen again with such a long gap between BD and O!


----------



## nesSAH

fletch_W said:


> oh my days im in soooooooo much pain!! i feel like someone has stabbed me in my uterus and left the knife in there. i cannot stand up straight. am i meant to be suffering this bad? i have a docs appt on monday hopefully they can give me something but i used to take naproxen until my nurse practitioner told me they are not good for ttc :( :( i lived off them after my mc :(

Sorry hun! My first AF after MC was that bad... :hugs: 
I have an inverted uterus, so I am always in pain with AF and always taking naproxen (which are very BADDDDDDDD!!) 

I had to just use regular motrin/tylenol combos when it became unbearable

:hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

*Bumpblues82*: awesome! Bump buddies for sure!

*Bailey*: It might be too early hun, :hugs: and hoping you get your bfp on Sunday!!


----------



## fletch_W

good to see you back shellie. sorry you are having such a hard time but im glad you and oh got to have that chat. big hug. fingers crossed you caught/catch your eggy. xxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

nesSAH said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> oh my days im in soooooooo much pain!! i feel like someone has stabbed me in my uterus and left the knife in there. i cannot stand up straight. am i meant to be suffering this bad? i have a docs appt on monday hopefully they can give me something but i used to take naproxen until my nurse practitioner told me they are not good for ttc :( :( i lived off them after my mc :(
> 
> Sorry hun! My first AF after MC was that bad... :hugs:
> I have an inverted uterus, so I am always in pain with AF and always taking naproxen (which are very BADDDDDDDD!!)
> 
> I had to just use regular motrin/tylenol combos when it became unbearable
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

im scared to take one but im actually at the point where i seriously need one!! :( i might have one after my tea and hopefully it will ease me enough for tomorrow aswell. agh!! i dont know what to doo


----------



## baileybubs

Shellie - So sorry you are having a bad time. I think that people don't realise how hard it can be. And I think we also don't realise how hard we are on ourselves and don't allow the emotions to play out. Big hugs!! And I hope you are getting in better planning the wedding than I am!! I'm getting nowhere fast!!

Ladies, I hope you are all right and it's just too early!! Again sorry for the tmi here but i am getting my hopes up again, I'm thinking that me being constipated could be because of all the progesterone being released in my body because the eggy was fertilised lol!! Can anyone say "grasping at straws" hahaha!!! 

Fletch - I have run out of IC's but still have some Asdas own cheap ones which aren't as sensitive as the IC's. Was gonna buy a frer today for Sunday but thinking I may as well just use the Asda one on Sunday. By 11dpo the Asda one should show BFP if I am pregnant, wouldn't it???


----------



## Tawn

Shellie, so sorry you are having a rough week. TBH a lot of us on here are, must be something about the way the universe is lined up or something! I know what you mean about OH wanting to "try" but when you say "OK we are dtd wednesday, friday and saturday cause I O on Sat" or whatever, then the bd goes all wonky and the pressure is too much. I really hope you O a day later than you think, or a day early, so you have a chance to get some spermies to your egg!

Cath, I got pg 2 1/2 weeks after coming off the pill. TBH it was so easy, that I am having a hard time wondering why it isn't happening the last 2 months! So fx'd for you hun!

Fletch, so sorry you are in pain hun. I don't know about such bad menstrual pain. The only time I have been in that much pain was during my m/c, but I am glad you are seeing your doctor soon to be able to ask questions.

AFM, so low today. DH had a bad day at work, made a health and safety mistake and is "on thin ice" which of course has him down and us worried as we are moving to a much bigger (and more expensive) house in 3 weeks. Then stepson had a very bad day at school (he is 10 and has ADHD and is on the autism spectrum) and ended up getting in MASSIVE trouble for hurting other kids at school-- which just feels so disheartening cause we try so hard with him and it just seems like a brick wall sometimes. Of course this means all the stress I have absolutely NO fertile cm and I am sure this will push O back and I just am having one of those days where it feels like we will never get pregnant again.... Yeah, I am Debbie Downer today and I feel like one of those cartoon rain clouds is over our flat right now! lol. No way to go but up tomorrow, I hope!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey I hope its just too early for you hun, I got everything x for you chicken.


Ladies we def need to rename this thread,end of may first week of June it was all good news and bfps now its just bfn bad news after bad news :-( 

Yawn I hope oh is ok,i know how serious h&s is in the work place these days,poor stepson aswell I hope he is ok xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hugs to everyone today.....but not all bad news guys, dont forget nessahs BFP ladies!!


----------



## Poppy84

Shellie, do good to see u back!!!! I'm so sorry uv been having a tough time :-(, I can imagine how hard it must be hearing about family members who r pregnant. Life is not fair! I know its hard but Try to keep ur mind off things and focus on ur wedding plans.

Also, spermies can live a few days I think so u may be covered for o

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Yeh!!!!! So sorry nessah!!!! Seeing your bfp made me smile this morning,so happy for you hun....xxx

Well girls I think iv finally had enough,was reading 50 Shades Of Grey and burnt out crying......believe me that book is anything but sad.....I think its because oh and I haven't had sex in about 3 weeks cause we were afraid of seeing blood to scare us and now as my hcg levels are risen we've been told not to have sex incase my tube ruptures and I'm still bleeding :-( we are a very close couple and not having sex is just making me feel not as close to him,sorry if its tmi but iv got no1 else to talk too and to top it off we gmt next Friday off work for what would gave been the first scan,I'm just utterly fed up,twice iv been pregnant in 4 months and iv not got further than 6 weeks,I should be 17 weeks by now :-( I take my hat off to you all who keep trying your all amazing xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Hugs to everyone today.....but not all bad news guys, dont forget nessahs BFP ladies!!

Of course, we couldn't forget nessahs fantastic news


----------



## fletch_W

bailey, i think Asda cheapies would show you by then. i have never used them but worth a shot i guess! :) fxd sweetie xx


----------



## nesSAH

::hugs: Ladies, so sorry everyone's going through a rough patch.

Don't you wish we all lived close to each other? A Ladies movie night out would be fun! Maybe we all should pick a movie to rent and watch and chat about later on?:haha: As long as it's not a teary movie :p

Praying for you all still waiting on that bfp... I am sure July will be a fantastic month...and June is not yet over either :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

i took a naproxen. seriously regretting it but i know in 30 mins ill be pain free and be able to sleep hahah. i wonder if there is a forum that guys go on where they talk about their problems like we do. wouldnt that be funny! sorry im up and down today. one minute im dying and want to kill everyone, the next im having strange thoughts and chuckling to myself being everyones best friend. i need my bed lol.. good night everyone xx


----------



## Poppy84

nesSAH said:


> ::hugs: Ladies, so sorry everyone's going through a rough patch.
> 
> Don't you wish we all lived close to each other? A Ladies movie night out would be fun! Maybe we all should pick a movie to rent and watch and chat about later on?:haha: As long as it's not a teary movie :p
> 
> Praying for you all still waiting on that bfp... I am sure July will be a fantastic month...and June is not yet over either :happydance:

Hehe yeah.... Something funny to cheer everyone up


----------



## MrsDuck

Big hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs::hugs: and let's be honest I think most of us need them at the moment what's going on??

Nessah it's so nice to have some good news on here to cheer us all up, what a fantastic line no squinting required a very positive line congratulations :happydance: 

Bailey you'll get yours in the next few days hang in there

I'm just about to start the 3rd book in the 50 shades trilogy the 2nd book is good

I've got 50 opks, 15 ic hpts a frer and a digi so I'm ready to start ttc as soon as I get the go ahead from the dr

I hope in July this thread goes back to being lucky again xxx


----------



## baileybubs

We need that PMA back I think don't we ladies! I always make myself laugh coz I'm always telling other people it's too early and it ain't over til the witch shows but somehow I jut can't tell myself the same bloody thing haha!! Seriously wonder about my sense of logic at times!! It was only a few days ago I was telling bump to stay positive and it ain't over yet and look at her now.....wonderful BFP!! And if this month wasnt meant to be my month then that's fine, my baby will arrive exactly when he or she is supposed to! 

And I am now solemnly swearing not to test until Monday now as then I will be 12dpo!!! And I really mean it this time lol xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

so today i put my uniform on for work which is blk trousers and a blk shirt and ive only worked there a week n a half... bottom button shirt wont fasten and buttons on trousers wont :/ bloated loads... so got a bigger shirt for now and allowed to wear leggings lol my boss joked it could be twins lol!! im soooooooo sooooooo sooooo sleepy alll day!! its killing me!!


----------



## Leinzlove

NeeSAH: Love the nice dark BFP! I don't know how you had the patience to wait until AF was late... You are amazing! I'm so happy for you! Your DD is close in age to mine. :)

Fletch: I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. :hugs: I hope you find some relief from the pain. Chocolate, Midol and slippers helped me.

Dani, Duck, Cath: I'm so sorry life is being so cruel to you, right now. May you find out you'll be able to TTC sooner than you think. :hugs:

Mummy & Tawn: Yay, hope O comes soon! :happydance:

Shellie: Good to see you! I hope your schedule opens up for some more Ovulation BD!

Bailey: Still sounds good. Early yet for a BFP! I'm feeling you're next to update with your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath thinking of you today, good luck and stay strong xxxxx

AFM my bloods yesterday came back neg for Hypo, so pos then neg, even more lost now.

Progesterone was 30 so she said I just O'd?? No AF, no BFP.... LOST! 

Away to read back and catch up x


----------



## Dani Rose

MrsDuck said:


> Big hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs::hugs: and let's be honest I think most of us need them at the moment what's going on??
> 
> Nessah it's so nice to have some good news on here to cheer us all up, what a fantastic line no squinting required a very positive line congratulations :happydance:
> 
> Bailey you'll get yours in the next few days hang in there
> 
> I'm just about to start the 3rd book in the 50 shades trilogy the 2nd book is good
> 
> I've got 50 opks, 15 ic hpts a frer and a digi so I'm ready to start ttc as soon as I get the go ahead from the dr
> 
> I hope in July this thread goes back to being lucky again xxx

I LOVE those books, I actually miss Christian lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Leinzlove and nesSAH - My DD turned 2 in May =) Aiming for number 2 before her third birthday!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwweeee... We got the toddlers in here! :) :) x All these DD's! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani Rose said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs::hugs: and let's be honest I think most of us need them at the moment what's going on??
> 
> Nessah it's so nice to have some good news on here to cheer us all up, what a fantastic line no squinting required a very positive line congratulations :happydance:
> 
> Bailey you'll get yours in the next few days hang in there
> 
> I'm just about to start the 3rd book in the 50 shades trilogy the 2nd book is good
> 
> I've got 50 opks, 15 ic hpts a frer and a digi so I'm ready to start ttc as soon as I get the go ahead from the dr
> 
> I hope in July this thread goes back to being lucky again xxx
> 
> I LOVE those books, I actually miss Christian lolClick to expand...

I don't know what I'm going to do when I finish this last book


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani sorry for your confusing test results, does that mean you have to have more done?

Bailey I would crack before Monday if it was me, I admire your patience 

Bump use it as an excuse to eat lots of chocolate mmmmmm

Cath I hope you get some good news at your appointment today 

Afm I had to go into hospital for my pre op assessments, I had to talk about my mc's which made me :cry: had bloods etc taken and my op is likely to go ahead a week Monday. Yet more waiting.........


----------



## too_scared

sending you lots of well wishes and healing thoughts, mrs. duck


----------



## Bumpblues82

Omg symptom central here!!! Really tired still and only got up at 11 slight nausea and full blown mood swings!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Duck, yeh more tests, waiting on antibodies too. Think i will see the GP next week to get their input aswell. If I need the meds I want them NOW not in weeks!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani Rose said:


> Mrs Duck, yeh more tests, waiting on antibodies too. Think i will see the GP next week to get their input aswell. If I need the meds I want them NOW not in weeks!

I know what you mean nothing is done now at every stage we need to wait to be seen, wait for results wait for someone else to see us aaaaaaahhhhh so frustrating


----------



## fletch_W

Bumpblues82 said:


> Omg symptom central here!!! Really tired still and only got up at 11 slight nausea and full blown mood swings!!

haha me too but pms mood swings. hubby is staying out of my way today ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Cath and mrs duck - thinking if you both xxxxxx

Mrs duck - lets hope I have the patience to wait until Monday lol (at the rate I'm going I doubt it!!)

Dani - so sorry everything is so confusing for you ATM. Hope it gets better xxx

AFM, well I don't know what to think. Woke up and felt fine today......not feeling pg, not feeling AF symptoms either *sigh* BUT about an hour after got into work I started feeling queasy! Now I never really feel sick as I have a very strong stomach, unless I'm hungover! And I'm definatley not hungover! But I didn't get ms when I was pg either. The queasiness felt a bit like sea sickness, but I didn't think I was actually going to be sick. I'm putting it down to bad milk in my coffee haha! 

But had anyone else had a weird feeling right down low in their pelvis area that feels like being pricked with lots of little needles?? This is why I'm being so impatient with testing, my body (or maybe my overactive mind) is driving me crackers!!


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> Omg symptom central here!!! Really tired still and only got up at 11 slight nausea and full blown mood swings!!
> 
> haha me too but pms mood swings. hubby is staying out of my way today ;)Click to expand...

That's me on a normal day haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it's a sign bailey I've got everything crossed for you x

I didn't have needles but I had a sort of full feeling low down in my stomach that I can't quite describe but I knew I was pg both times before I got my positive test result


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs duck, I keep thinking "I know I'm pregnant" but I'm afraid it's all in my head and it's just normal cycle pains (and possibly dodgy milk hahaha!!)

I should have bought a frer yesterday. Can't be bothered getting one today coz its peeing down and I can't legally drive yet (taking my test soon, so I can actually drive, just not allowed to lol). God did not bless me with patience!!


----------



## Poppy84

Thinking of u today cath!

Thinking of u too mrs duck 

I can't wait for u to test on mon baileybubbs 

Dani- I think that's a good idea about seeing doc next week for additional input.

Afm- I had a nightmare that I went to the toilet at work and had a miscarriage. I woke up in a cold sweat. I just can't think about anything else. A week and a half to go until scan


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh poppy that must have been awful, I'm sure you will see a good strong heartbeat at your scan x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath how did today go? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey POAS!!!!! :)

Aw Poppy that kind of dreams are the worst. After my MC I had nightmares about my kids all the time, was awful. Big hugs.

Cath was in touch earlier I am sure she won't mind me updating, HCG still rising so they were trying to get her to have the inj, haven't heard since :(


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks for updating us dani. I hope she's ok


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumpblues82 said:
> 
> 
> Omg symptom central here!!! Really tired still and only got up at 11 slight nausea and full blown mood swings!!
> 
> haha me too but pms mood swings. hubby is staying out of my way today ;)Click to expand...
> 
> That's me on a normal day hahaClick to expand...

haha! im glad im not the only one. i was just told off for shouting cos there was no sugar in my cup of tea :dohh:


----------



## nesSAH

*Mummy_2_One*: Awww! We were also planning to have another one before DD turned 3. I feel bad for her sometimes, she seems lonely and is always hugging on other people's babies (even strangers at the grocery store) 


*MrsDuck*: :hugs: That is fast... I hope that means you can get it behind you and continue your TTC journey. Hoping things turn out great and there's no need for concern. Also praying you continue to stay strong and that your op goes smoothly!! You are in my thoughts


*Dani*: Thanks for the update... 
*Cath*: Praying you are holding on okay and that things get resolved quicker so you won't need the injection :hugs: You are also in my thoughts hun


----------



## nesSAH

Bumpblues82 said:
 

> Omg symptom central here!!! Really tired still and only got up at 11 slight nausea and full blown mood swings!!

lol! quick question: are you getting lots of cm? I seem to be...is this normal?


----------



## nesSAH

*Poppy84*: Oh hun! Dreams are sooo stupid. Don't worry too much. Praying your scan goes well and you hear that beautiful heartbeat.

Have you had a scan already? Or is this your first one?

*Bailey*: Stay strong. I waited as well (esp. since I had one more test left-hehehe). You can do it. Great you have no :af: and pray it stays away till next summer. Patiently waiting for your bfp news!!!! :dance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

nessah- yer i tend to and yer its normal im getting tons at the mo but thats cause of the prgesterone im putting in there xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies! 

Dani - I did poas this afternoon but it's a cheap 20uml one and bfn, no matter how hard I squinted haha!!! But 9dpo is still early and other people have had BFN's at 9dpo then got a BFP a few days later so I'm not giving up hope! If I'm not pregnant I don't know whats going on with my body! Just eaten my tea coz I was starving and feeling a little queasy again (although all I ate was salad coz I'm dieting, need my BFP so I can ditch the diet lol)

Cath - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you today.

Poppy - those dreams really are awful, but don't read anything into it, just your worried mind, I know your scan will go brilliantly and then we will have another gorgeous scan to look at!!

Nessah - had an odd conversation with my oh today, told him I had loads of cm and he said "yeah you did when you first got pregnant remember" now I dont remember this clearly, but he says I definatley told him about it just before I got my BFP coz he remembered thinking that I was sharing too much haha!! So apparently according to my oh I had it when I got my first BFP!! And I've also go it now so I'm taking that as a good sign again! Wish I had waited til after AF was late like you did nessah!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i really really really think u are bailey! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, I think I do too but I'm scared to believe it on the chance I am bonkers and completely wrong!! I guess I'll find out in the next few days, good thing I'm working 12 hours tomorrow and 10 hours Sunday, keep me distracted!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs duck hopefully u can get to ttc again soon Hun... Hope everything goes well...xx
Bailey ur BFP is getting very close I didn't get a BFP on a frer till 13dpo. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

just bawled at eastenders :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hello Ladies!

So I think I'm going to declare myself out this month already. I got my pos OPK today and now that we actually have time to BD, OH is lying on the couch in severe pain as he hurt his back at work. I really think if we don't BD today we're out, and I'm pretty sure with how much pain he looks like he's in that we won't and probably not tomorrow either. We last BD'd 3 days ago, and the chances of getting pregnant from then if I O tonight or tomorrow is probably almost none existent (technically 13% chance if BD is 4 days before O, but in my mind 13% may as well be 0%!) ...

So I guess I'll start planning next month ... :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

I just bawled at eastenders too. I didn't like it at all!

So sorry u feel ur out this month shellie :-(


----------



## Dani Rose

I got loads Of snotty cm in jan. I've had this cycle though and not pg :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh sorry Shellie, you never know hun, a chance is still a chance!! And if not I think next month will be your month!!

Omg I am starving now!!! Guess that's what you get for eating salad lol! Least I'm not feeling queasy anymore! Maybe it was just bad milk hehe, there's a part of me hoping that I actually do feel queasy again tomorrow too, how sad?!


----------



## nesSAH

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Dani - I did poas this afternoon but it's a cheap 20uml one and bfn, no matter how hard I squinted haha!!! But 9dpo is still early and other people have had BFN's at 9dpo then got a BFP a few days later so I'm not giving up hope! If I'm not pregnant I don't know whats going on with my body! Just eaten my tea coz I was starving and feeling a little queasy again (although all I ate was salad coz I'm dieting, need my BFP so I can ditch the diet lol)
> 
> Cath - hope you are ok hun, thinking of you today.
> 
> Poppy - those dreams really are awful, but don't read anything into it, just your worried mind, I know your scan will go brilliantly and then we will have another gorgeous scan to look at!!
> 
> Nessah - had an odd conversation with my oh today, told him I had loads of cm and he said "yeah you did when you first got pregnant remember" now I dont remember this clearly, but he says I definatley told him about it just before I got my BFP coz he remembered thinking that I was sharing too much haha!! So apparently according to my oh I had it when I got my first BFP!! And I've also go it now so I'm taking that as a good sign again! Wish I had waited til after AF was late like you did nessah!

Oooh! Excited for you hun... it was definitely NOT easy waiting that long. DH is keeping tabs on me and making sure I only POAS once a month- he does not want me addicted-lol and also wants to save money :growlmad:

CM is a really good sign... most ladies have told me the same :dance:
So, I had to just wait! I really am praying this is your month hun! :hugs:
Take it easy at work.


----------



## nesSAH

*ShellieLabTek*: :hugs: Praying your fresh cycle brings your wonderful rainbow bfp!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I was wondering if anyone has written a letter to their angel babies? When I talked to OH on Sunday about how hard this all is, he mentioned that when it came to his dad passing away, he wrote him a letter, and read it to him at his grave. Also when I talked to my BFF yesterday she said maybe the reason I'm having such a hard time is because there was no "closure" of sorts, since when most people die they have a funeral, and there wasn't anything like that for our angel baby. I'm thinking of writing a letter but I donno if I can handle that. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Leinzlove

I did, but I wrote little dragon a whole pregnancy journal. I kept writing after I MC. It really does help get a lot of your feelings out.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I've managed to write a few lines in the last 15, 20 minutes with tears in my eyes, cryng, but trying not to be so loud as OH is asleep in bed beside me.

And for some reason, at the exact time I start writing this letter, that's when O pain decided to hit me HARD ... assuming O is happening exactly as I'm feeling it right this minute, that means we BD'd 3 days before O. Not great, but again that's what happened in January when I got my BFP. On FF if I put today as O day, due date would be on OH's birthday exactly. March 15th.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... that would be super sweet! :happydance: Let it be O! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,I ended up having the injection as ny hcg was rising was in hospital for 13 hours altogether,I cried my eyes out after it as to me i felt like I was having an abortion,obv it had to be done as the pregnancy was still continuing...the worst bit was that oh add not allowed in the room when they gave me the injection :-( its my birthday tomorrow and I feel like Shit :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

mrsduck I hope your appointment went ok hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I wrote an account of everything, from when I got my BFP to after mc. Still writing it now about ttc. And there are times I bawl my eyes out writing it, and reading it back!! But I found it really helps. 

Well I'm feeling fine this morning, not feeling anything at all. I think I really am bonkers and it was all in my head. Oh well, off to work for a 12 hour shift!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh cath I am so so sorry. I hope you are ok, what a horrible time you at having. Please let your oh spoil you and look after you and just rest xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i made a lil video for emma :) its on you tube i cant watch it tho it makes me cry!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh cath. So so sorry. Try and think of one thing u cd do for ur birthday to take ur mind off it. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Morning all,I ended up having the injection as ny hcg was rising was in hospital for 13 hours altogether,I cried my eyes out after it as to me i felt like I was having an abortion,obv it had to be done as the pregnancy was still continuing...the worst bit was that oh add not allowed in the room when they gave me the injection :-( its my birthday tomorrow and I feel like Shit :-( xxx

Oh cath I'm so sorry you ended up having the injection and how awful your oh couldn't be with you when you were going through it.

Take care, thinking of you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Really feel like AF is coming ladies :cry: oh well, July will just have to be my lucky month instead


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Really feel like AF is coming ladies :cry: oh well, July will just have to be my lucky month instead

I hope it's in your mind and she doesn't show for another 9 months x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I've said everything already but I'm thinking of you and hope you are ok. Try and enjoy Tomo best you can xxxx

Shellie I was offered a service at the crematorium didn't really understand that at 10wks and dh was totally against it. It's going through more heartache and stress but our crematoriums has a remembrance service every few months for miscarriage and pg losses. Maybe look into something like that? I cope easier by trying to block it out, sometimes it creeps back in though doesn't it. Hugs

Well 17dpo. No af. Had cramps and back cramps last 3 days :(


----------



## Poppy84

17dpo..... Wow r u going to test again?


----------



## MrsDuck

17dpo when is the witch due? When are you going to test dani?


----------



## Dani Rose

I've been testing daily bfn. Today some evaps :( one looks decent but rest don't so must be evap. I'd have a decent line by now!


----------



## fletch_W

ShellieLabTek said:


> I was wondering if anyone has written a letter to their angel babies? When I talked to OH on Sunday about how hard this all is, he mentioned that when it came to his dad passing away, he wrote him a letter, and read it to him at his grave. Also when I talked to my BFF yesterday she said maybe the reason I'm having such a hard time is because there was no "closure" of sorts, since when most people die they have a funeral, and there wasn't anything like that for our angel baby. I'm thinking of writing a letter but I donno if I can handle that. What do you ladies think?

im really glad you shared this as i dont feel iv had any kind of closure and have been trying to ignore it. i had to cancel coffee with a friend today as i couldnt bear the thought of seeing her with her bump and my other friend asking a million questions as usual about pregnancy. 

Im going into town today to buy a new journal so i can keep a record of everything. my clearblue ovulation pack came this morning. im so excited to do some serious trying!! :):):):):):):) 

Cath im so sorry you had to have the injection, big hugs. praying you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow so you can take your mind off it and enjoy yourself xxxxxx

dani i hope you get some answers soon :( very confusing, hopefully the doc will know whats going on.

mrs duck good luck with your operation (i havent read back to find out what the op is but praying youre in good hands)

Bailey you are most certainly pregnant!! i can just feel it! :) xxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cath I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a terrible day. I don't know how I'd feel in the same situation and I don't know what to say, so I will be praying for you xx

I know you'll be able to find something to smile about tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani are you sure they ate evaps and not bfp's? Have you tried a digi?

Fletch yay for the cb arriving I hope you catch that eggy
My op is for removal of a potentially cancerous lump and half of my thyroid that it is attached to. Thanks for the well wishes x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

bailey -- sounds like you're pregnant to me!! I got nausea with the last one and was only around 3 weeks! It felt like motion sickness, just like I had with my DD (only no vomiting with the last one).

Funny how we WISH for the sick feeling! :laugh2:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Do you have a date booked for your op Mrs Duck?


----------



## Dani Rose

Not got frers or digis. It's pouring rain and promised kids a pj day. Il get later if keep getting lines but I'm prone to evaps :(


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Dani are you sure they ate evaps and not bfp's? Have you tried a digi?
> 
> Fletch yay for the cb arriving I hope you catch that eggy
> My op is for removal of a potentially cancerous lump and half of my thyroid that it is attached to. Thanks for the well wishes x

oh Mrs Duck. i will be thinking of you. everything will be fine:thumbup: and once you have recovered from surgery you will be re joining us in your TTC journey :) yay!!:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Dani Rose said:


> Not got frers or digis. It's pouring rain and promised kids a pj day. Il get later if keep getting lines but I'm prone to evaps :(

theyre cheaper on ebay if u can wait til tuesday? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy_2_One said:


> Do you have a date booked for your op Mrs Duck?

It is likely to be a week on Monday but I'm still waiting on confirmation...scary.

I can't wait to get back ttc


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Dani Rose said:


> Not got frers or digis. It's pouring rain and promised kids a pj day. Il get later if keep getting lines but I'm prone to evaps :(

Was it you who said earlier that all your BFPs have been later on?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a date booked for your op Mrs Duck?
> 
> It is likely to be a week on Monday but I'm still waiting on confirmation...scary.
> 
> I can't wait to get back ttcClick to expand...

Praying that everything goes well and the doctors are amazing. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Na mine are always early bfps. I think AF Is just lost. 

Will try get frer if ics still showing lines Tomo x


----------



## Dani Rose

MrsDuck said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a date booked for your op Mrs Duck?
> 
> It is likely to be a week on Monday but I'm still waiting on confirmation...scary.
> 
> I can't wait to get back ttcClick to expand...

Hope you get it soon. You are coping so well. 

Can you ttc straight away? X


----------



## Tawn

Oh man, so much to catch up on, I am sure I am going to be missing someone or something, but here goes.

Bailey, I honestly can't wait till Monday, hun! Try and keep your famous PMA going and hopefully we get to see your BFP in just 2 days!

Cath, I am sooo SO sorry hun. To go through all that, then waiting, then this and then to not be able to have OH there as well! :hugs: The only thing I can think to say is at least you are safe love. But other than that, my heart goes out to you.

MrsDuck, I know it is scary, but I am so glad to hear that your op is scheduled for just over a week from now! I have had NHS operations scheduled 3 months out, so I am relieved you are getting taken care of quickly. Plus it means you can start back ttc sooner! :hugs:

Fletch, how is your AF pain now?

Mummy_2_One, any O yet? I am still waiting on mine, opks are negative and I think stress this week is pushing it back!

Shellie, I'm sorry you are so down right now and I know what you mean about closure. This poem was posted on another forum that I am on, and I read it and said "That is EXACTLY how I feel" and showed it to DH so he could understand what a m/c is for us ladies. It is nice to see it verbalized so well, so I thought I'd post it here for all you lovely ladies.

Just Those Few Weeks

For those few weeks-
I had you to myself.
And that seems too short a time
To be changed so profoundly.

In those few weeks-
I came to know you...
And to love you.
You came to trust me with your life.
Oh, what a life I had planned for you!

Just those few weeks.
When I lost you,
I lost a lifetime of hopes,plans, dreams, and aspirations...
A slice of my future simply vanished overnight.

Just those few weeks-
It wasn't enough time to convince others
How special and important you were.
How odd, a truly unique person has recently died
And no one is mourning the passing.

Just a mere few weeks-
And no "normal" person would cry all night
Over a tiny, unfinished baby,
Or get depressed and withdraw day after endless day.
No one would, so why am I?

You were just those few weeks my little one
You darted in and out of my life too quickly.
But it seems that's all the time you needed
To make my life so much richer-
And give me a small glimpse of eternity.

by Susan Erlin


----------



## Poppy84

I cried reading that. amazing!


----------



## baileybubs

Thank Tawn, and the poem is lovely!!! Lol, hehe my famous PMA keeps running away from me, I dont feel anything at all today!! Starting to doubt it's my month, but that's ok coz even if it's not next month will be!!! PMA all the way!!

Dani - hope its just a late BFP, keep the faith hun, we will both get there!!

Cath and mrs duck (almost put an 'f' there instead of a 'd' sorry!!) hope you are both doing alright xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani Rose said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Do you have a date booked for your op Mrs Duck?
> 
> It is likely to be a week on Monday but I'm still waiting on confirmation...scary.
> 
> I can't wait to get back ttcClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you get it soon. You are coping so well.
> 
> Can you ttc straight away? XClick to expand...

Depends on if they only have to take out that half of my thyroid or if it has spread. If it has spread to the other side too then they will need to take it all out so they will need to get my replacement meds correct first but if it has spread further then I will need radioactive iodine treatment and I won't be able to ttc for at least 6 months after that til all the radiation is back out of my system


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani Rose said:


> Na mine are always early bfps. I think AF Is just lost.
> 
> Will try get frer if ics still showing lines Tomo x

Good luck I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn what a lovely poem, thanks for sharing x


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Thank Tawn, and the poem is lovely!!! Lol, hehe my famous PMA keeps running away from me, I dont feel anything at all today!! Starting to doubt it's my month, but that's ok coz even if it's not next month will be!!! PMA all the way!!
> 
> Dani - hope its just a late BFP, keep the faith hun, we will both get there!!
> 
> Cath and mrs duck (almost put an 'f' there instead of a 'd' sorry!!) hope you are both doing alright xxxxx

:haha: haha


----------



## Bumpblues82

ugh!! im not normally one to complain bout symptoms but ugh! lol 

cath hope ur ok hun xx


----------



## fletch_W

hey Tawn, my pains have completely gone. its seriously only for the first two days and then im back to normal. weird. 

i bought my ttc diary today and am keeping a diary for when my first child is older and trying for babies theirselves so they can read and see what i went through. is that weird? lol


----------



## fletch_W

p.s, i waited til i was on my own to read that poem as im at my mums house and i just balled my eyes out :( she has the experience down to a t! im gonna print it when i get home so i can keep it in my memories chest. thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I've written my letter. I've posted it below if you want to read it. I'm debating on showing it to OH or not.


To My Angel Baby,

The first thing I want to tell you is how much I love you. Those three words arent enough to describe the feelings I have for you even though you were only here for a short time. Ive loved you for a lifetime, even before you existed. Ever since I was a little girl, there were only two things I ever really wanted in life. You are one, and the other I found when I met your daddy. I was a little scared at first, but your dad swept me off my feet with a dance. I feel so safe in his arms, and feel so much love when he holds me. He was so happy when I told him about you. I think about what it would have been like had he got the chance to hold you to. I can picture it in my head; daddy is sitting on the couch with you in his arms, your little head full of hair is leaning on his right shoulder, tummy on his chest, and as you yawn and fall asleep, daddys gently running his hand on your back. You would have been just as safe in those arms as me. I wish you could have felt that. I think about things like that all the time, especially since youve gone. All the things I wished for you, all the things I wanted to see you do in your life. The way my life and your daddys life would have changed, and the person we would have raised you to be. But now I sit here, alone with my thoughts and in tears. My head is full of thoughts, but my womb and arms are empty. Empty. Its been 3 months and 3 weeks since youve gone, and all I can think about is everything well never get to do. Well never get to hear your heartbeat. The doctor told me you had one, but it was so very weak. I guess they thought it was best if I didnt hear it. Ill never get to see you wave at us through the ultrasound, with your daddy waving back at you, and your grandparents will never get to see that picture. Well never get to feel your little arms and legs kicking inside me, or know whether you were a boy or a girl. Your daddy wont be holding my hand as I give birth to you, and Ill never, ever get to hold you. That is the absolute hardest part of all. I can never, ever, no matter how badly I want to, hold you. And that breaks my heart. Perhaps you were sick, and thats probably why you had to go. Not because of anything we did, but just because its one of those things that happens in nature. It still doesnt make the pain of losing you any less. And had I lost you when I did, or later on down the road, I think the pain would be the same, because the loss of a child is the loss of a child. Some days are better than others; this week has been a bad week. But you are gone, and I have to remember no matter how sad I feel youre not coming back. When I started this letter I thought I was going to end it by saying goodbye, but I realize a mother can never say goodbye to her child. I think Im starting to realize why Im letting this hurt me so much. So I have a question for you and I hope you dont mind me asking. Do you think it would be alright if daddy and I tried to have another baby? Dont worry, I could not, and will not, ever, until the day I die, forget about you. You will always and forever be a part of my life. I think since Ive lost you, when I think about getting pregnant again, Ive looked at it as a way to try and replace you, to fill the emptiness inside me. I realize now that will never be the case. There will always be a little spot in my heart that aches for you. But I have a lot of love inside of me that I need to share. I know I will love them as much as I love you, and I know a part of you will be in them. Wherever you are, maybe you could keep an eye on them. Thats part of the job of being an older sibling. I think you would have wanted to have a brother or a sister - or both! Ive now reached the end of my letter  and Im not crying anymore.

Love Always,

Mommy


----------



## Tawn

Wow, Shellie. Thank you for sharing. That was a beautiful letter, it made me cry.

I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. I can tell from everything you've written you will be an amazing mom!


----------



## Poppy84

That was beautiful!
I can't stop crying. I think uv written what we are all feeling. U r so brave to write that letter shellie. Lots of love xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh my, tears are rolling onto my lap.... :(

We all understand and feel every word in that letter deep inside xxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Sorry about making everyone cry! But I had to share it with someone. Haven't shown OH, I did tell him I took his advice and wrote one. Still donno if I will show him especially since I mention him holding the baby as the main image in my head.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Shellie, I hate to tell you that you made another of us cry but I couldn't help it. That's a beautiful letter and I wish I could express how I feel as beautifully as you have. Very brave to share that with us thank you. And personally I think showing your oh that letter can only bring you closer together. Even though it may make him sad to think of that image, I think you can share in that sadness and then also share in that realisation of how you aren't replacing your baby, just making a younger sibling.

Mrs duck - you are so strong. I would be a mess everything you are going through. I hope you are taking if easy. Big hugs.

Cath - thinking of you again today, I hope you are doing ok.

Bump - sorry you are having a bad time with the symptoms hun, just focus on the end result xx

AFM - had a poop day (that's my best description). Done a long shift at work, had what definatley felt like AF cramps, no AF yet though but my body is weird, I only ever start AF first thing in a morning so expecting her tomorrow. Right now I'm just feeling tired and a bit blue. Trying to still have PMA, but being cheery seems like so much effort right now lol!!


----------



## Carly.C

Anyroom for a newbie in this section? With all due respect to you all, and I'm sure each and everyone of you agrees with me. I DONT WANA BE IN THIS FORUM, I really wanted to stay in the pregnant one! We all need as much baby dust and hugs and prayers as we can get xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Carly, 

Always room for newbies!! Welcome!! And yeah I don't think any of us wanted to be in this forum, but this thread is amazing, ladies are lovely and are so understanding and accepting. There are ladies at all different stages of ttc and pregnancy, and everyone is willing to listen and cheer you on despite their own tough times, which is amazing. Where are you in your cycle now hun?

Oh and ladies, I only realised half way through today that it was exactly 3 months ago today that I had my scan where i found out my baby was gone :cry: think that's why I am a little blue today.


----------



## Bumpblues82

bailey- yer i just never had tiredness like this before im wiped outso bad this time


----------



## baileybubs

I was like that last time......felt so unbelievably tired all the time. My advice is just sleep whenever you can hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie you made me cry too, thank you for sharing and I'm sure your oh would love to read it too

Hi Carly welcome to the thread so sorry you find yourself here

Bailey sorry it's a tough day for you today but I'm sure the bfp you are going to get next time you test will make you feel a bit better. Are you going to test tomorrow if the witch doesn't show or are you still going to hold out til Monday?

Bump treat yourself to a lie-in tomorrow


----------



## Bumpblues82

ha ha ha mrs duck ur funny lol... lie in whats that?? gotta be up to take aiden to a party then at wk at 5 till 10! :sleep::sleep:

on another note look how dark my lines got its never been this dark since i had aiden!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm still going to wait until Monday. If my cycle is still 28 days after mc then AF should be here tomorrow so there's no point wasting a test, may as well wait and see if she shows. Think I'm just tired to be honest, had a long day and shouldn't be feeling too bad. Think it's just hard to know that as from today I will have been not pregnant longer than I was pregnant, if that makes sense. I would have been 24 weeks now :-(
But my baby changed my life and I will always be thankful for that, despite how hard the loss has been. 

PMA for the future eh ladies?! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump your lines are fantastic. It sounds like you have a busy day tomorrow, any chance of an afternoon nap instead?

I admire your patience bailey I would crumble and test. I keep counting like you, I would be 29 weeks Monday, why do we do it to ourselves?

We'll all get there eventually :dust: :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Well I wasn't really being patient as I tested at 8dpo and was disappointed, plus I'm becoming convinced AF will and can't face seeing another bfn.

But never mind, as you said mrs duck we will get there. Keeping the faith!! Xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 427517
> 
> 
> ha ha ha mrs duck ur funny lol... lie in whats that?? gotta be up to take aiden to a party then at wk at 5 till 10! :sleep::sleep:
> 
> on another note look how dark my lines got its never been this dark since i had aiden!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOOHOO, congrats Bumpblues! So excited for you. H&H 9 months!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm ok just a bit shocked tbh, didn't expect anything like this so long after. It says I have have to contact them to confirm my place. I'm guessing I don't have to bother calling if I'm not confirming it! I also got a letter yesterday saying I need to go for a cervical smear.....the nhs just does not have a good system does it?! I'm sure you can't have a cervical smear for at least 3 months after a pregnancy coz your cervical cells will appear abnormal!

Sorry about that. It sucks. I got the same thing about a month ago and it tore me up. I got through it and you will too. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Carly.C

baileybubs said:


> Hi Carly,
> 
> Always room for newbies!! Welcome!! And yeah I don't think any of us wanted to be in this forum, but this thread is amazing, ladies are lovely and are so understanding and accepting. There are ladies at all different stages of ttc and pregnancy, and everyone is willing to listen and cheer you on despite their own tough times, which is amazing. Where are you in your cycle now hun?
> 
> Oh and ladies, I only realised half way through today that it was exactly 3 months ago today that I had my scan where i found out my baby was gone :cry: think that's why I am a little blue today.

I started to miscarry yesterday, am still bleeding now. Anyone now how long it'll take to subside? I was 5 weeks 5days pregnant.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Yeah I'm still going to wait until Monday. If my cycle is still 28 days after mc then AF should be here tomorrow so there's no point wasting a test, may as well wait and see if she shows. Think I'm just tired to be honest, had a long day and shouldn't be feeling too bad. Think it's just hard to know that as from today I will have been not pregnant longer than I was pregnant, if that makes sense. I would have been 24 weeks now :-(
> But my baby changed my life and I will always be thankful for that, despite how hard the loss has been.
> 
> PMA for the future eh ladies?! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

Big hugs bailey :hugs:
It's so emotional all this TTC and loss business. Some days just suck, others we feel fine, and some you feel happy with until you remember that you have so much to be hurting over (and you see pregnant women everywhere on THOSE days).

If this cycle isn't it, then I pray that your BFP is right around the corner. Hold tight hun. xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Carly.C said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Hi Carly,
> 
> Always room for newbies!! Welcome!! And yeah I don't think any of us wanted to be in this forum, but this thread is amazing, ladies are lovely and are so understanding and accepting. There are ladies at all different stages of ttc and pregnancy, and everyone is willing to listen and cheer you on despite their own tough times, which is amazing. Where are you in your cycle now hun?
> 
> Oh and ladies, I only realised half way through today that it was exactly 3 months ago today that I had my scan where i found out my baby was gone :cry: think that's why I am a little blue today.
> 
> I started to miscarry yesterday, am still bleeding now. Anyone now how long it'll take to subside? I was 5 weeks 5days pregnant.Click to expand...

Hi Carly. I hope you're feeling ok despite what's happening :cry:
Take some time to grieve if you need to.

Can I ask how you know you've MC'd? Have you had any bloods done?

My first MC at almost 7 weeks I bled for almost a week (3 or 4 days quite heavily) until it started slowing down. This last time I was less than 4 weeks and it was lighter than a period and only lasted 3 days.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Shellie, your letter is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I also think you should show it to your OH as I'm sure he has feelings about the loss that he maybe can't express. It could only bring you closer in my opinion. xx

I found this on another thread and wanted to share it too. It's true for me already with my beautiful DD (who we struggled to conceive), and I know it will be true for all of you beautiful ladies as well:

_*Thoughts on Becoming a Mother*

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
I have endured and planned over and over again.
Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
I will notice everything about my child.
I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain.
I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
I have prevailed.
I have succeeded.
I have won.
So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
I listen.
And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth of when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
I have learned to appreciate life.

Yes, I will be a wonderful mother._


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies just dropping by to see how you all are,

MrsDuck when will you get your results back hun sorry if you've already said.....

Bailey how you haven't tested yet is amazing lol I crack by 6dpo lol

Afm I was in real pain last night,period pain x10 I called the hospital and they were fab told me if I can't handle the pain then come in but feel a bit better today,the bleeding is much much worse than my mc hopefully ky hcg would gave dropped tomorrow!!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Morning cath

So sorry uv had to go through so much pain. When I had medical managment for my mmc I remember the pain being period pain x10 too. So sorry ur going through this


----------



## Poppy84

Carly so sorry ur going through this. By bleeding lasted just over a week xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttcbabyisom you have been a bit quiet for a while how are you?

Mummy thank you for sharing, it's lovely

Cath I hope your physical pain reduces soon, I know emotionally it will take longer. Happy birthday I hope you can enjoy your birthday. Take care hun xxx
My Assessment all done so now I'm just waiting to go in for the op it is likely to be a week tomorrow.

Carly so sorry for your loss, I bled for about 6 days with my natural miscarriage

Morning poppy how are you?

Well afm I'm just off to spend a wet Sunday at the museum as we haven't been for many years. Have a good Sunday everyone

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Big temp drop WOOO HOOO!!! 

Come on AF!

Skipping clomid this cycle, will TTC but not forcing timed BD, need to get the hypo stuff sorted x


----------



## fletch_W

Carly.C said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Hi Carly,
> 
> Always room for newbies!! Welcome!! And yeah I don't think any of us wanted to be in this forum, but this thread is amazing, ladies are lovely and are so understanding and accepting. There are ladies at all different stages of ttc and pregnancy, and everyone is willing to listen and cheer you on despite their own tough times, which is amazing. Where are you in your cycle now hun?
> 
> Oh and ladies, I only realised half way through today that it was exactly 3 months ago today that I had my scan where i found out my baby was gone :cry: think that's why I am a little blue today.
> 
> I started to miscarry yesterday, am still bleeding now. Anyone now how long it'll take to subside? I was 5 weeks 5days pregnant.Click to expand...

Hey Carly, so sorry you have found yourself here but you have definately come to the right place. these ladies have helped me so much since my mc and i think you will find yourself quite at home :)

i was only 6wk6 days when i mcd and i bled for 6 days, the first 3 being majorly heavy and painful and then it got lighter and lighter and finished 3 days later. xxx


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Yeah I'm still going to wait until Monday. If my cycle is still 28 days after mc then AF should be here tomorrow so there's no point wasting a test, may as well wait and see if she shows. Think I'm just tired to be honest, had a long day and shouldn't be feeling too bad. Think it's just hard to know that as from today I will have been not pregnant longer than I was pregnant, if that makes sense. I would have been 24 weeks now :-(
> But my baby changed my life and I will always be thankful for that, despite how hard the loss has been.
> 
> PMA for the future eh ladies?! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

Thats one thing i havent done yet. count how far along i would have been now. i just did and 22 weeks! :( i miss being pregnant and having my future planned out. we were planning on moving when i got to 6 months to live nearer oh parents in a much nicer part of the city but we have to wait until next year now :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm still going to wait until Monday. If my cycle is still 28 days after mc then AF should be here tomorrow so there's no point wasting a test, may as well wait and see if she shows. Think I'm just tired to be honest, had a long day and shouldn't be feeling too bad. Think it's just hard to know that as from today I will have been not pregnant longer than I was pregnant, if that makes sense. I would have been 24 weeks now :-(
> But my baby changed my life and I will always be thankful for that, despite how hard the loss has been.
> 
> PMA for the future eh ladies?! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thats one thing i havent done yet. count how far along i would have been now. i just did and 22 weeks! :( i miss being pregnant and having my future planned out. we were planning on moving when i got to 6 months to live nearer oh parents in a much nicer part of the city but we have to wait until next year now :(Click to expand...

I would have been 22 weeks too fletch. I think that's been the hardest part - starting to make plans for a life that includes this new little person, then having to just start all over again. A friend of mine lost a baby at 31 weeks last year and when I told her about my MC she said she knows how ripped off it makes you feel. I can't really think of a better way to explain the whole getting back up and starting again process. Ripped off just seems pretty fitting really!

:hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> Big temp drop WOOO HOOO!!!
> 
> Come on AF!
> 
> Skipping clomid this cycle, will TTC but not forcing timed BD, need to get the hypo stuff sorted x

Hey Dani you've got hypothyroidism? Did u just recently get diagnosed with it? I wasn't on for a bit so I may have missed it. How's it affecting your cycle?


----------



## Dani Rose

My bloods from the recurrent mc clinic came back pos for subclinical hypo but the next draw was neg. But upon looking I have had all the symptoms. My Drs just blamed the RA, meds and mc.

I was getting thyroxin but now they are redoing the bloods next week. I'm seeing gp Tomo to get a referral to a specialist as I'm hearing levels can fluctuate and mean you still have it. Ttc without meds will mean no bfp or more mc's so I want it looked into further x


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy_2_One said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm still going to wait until Monday. If my cycle is still 28 days after mc then AF should be here tomorrow so there's no point wasting a test, may as well wait and see if she shows. Think I'm just tired to be honest, had a long day and shouldn't be feeling too bad. Think it's just hard to know that as from today I will have been not pregnant longer than I was pregnant, if that makes sense. I would have been 24 weeks now :-(
> But my baby changed my life and I will always be thankful for that, despite how hard the loss has been.
> 
> PMA for the future eh ladies?! Big hugs and baby dust to all of you :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thats one thing i havent done yet. count how far along i would have been now. i just did and 22 weeks! :( i miss being pregnant and having my future planned out. we were planning on moving when i got to 6 months to live nearer oh parents in a much nicer part of the city but we have to wait until next year now :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would have been 22 weeks too fletch. I think that's been the hardest part - starting to make plans for a life that includes this new little person, then having to just start all over again. A friend of mine lost a baby at 31 weeks last year and when I told her about my MC she said she knows how ripped off it makes you feel. I can't really think of a better way to explain the whole getting back up and starting again process. Ripped off just seems pretty fitting really!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

thats the perfect way to describe it!! i really do feel like i have been ripped off and left with nothing :( :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well today. 

Carly - Dont be worried about bleeding too long until it gets to more than 2 weeks. I bled for 5 weeks in total because I still had retained tissue. Once the bleeding stops take a hpt and hope for a bfn (crazy I know) but that will mean your hcg is down low enough and do when you do get a BFP you will know its not remaining from the miscarriage. And my advice is to get a follow up scan to check your uterus is clear. It's nothing to worry about but it can happen that it doesn't all clear like it did with me and that can lead to infection. And dont let doctors tell you no, be firm and stand your ground. I bled for 5 weeks coz doctors wouldn't listen to me and just kept telling me to be patient. 
On a brighter note though, I am sure that you will be absolutely fine in a few days and getting ready to ttc again (sorry if all that sounded scary but I wish someone had said it to me at the time).

AFM today, still no AF and if I'm still having 28 day cycles she's due today. Got cramps, and what feels like strong O pains from my left side.....anyone else get that when AF is due/just before getting BFP?? I want to test today but I refuse to waste another test on anything bug fmu!!!


----------



## Carly.C

Hi Carly. I hope you're feeling ok despite what's happening :cry:
Take some time to grieve if you need to.

Can I ask how you know you've MC'd? Have you had any bloods done?

My first MC at almost 7 weeks I bled for almost a week (3 or 4 days quite heavily) until it started slowing down. This last time I was less than 4 weeks and it was lighter than a period and only lasted 3 days.[/QUOTE]

Hi Baileybubs, sorry to you for your losses. One is hard enough never mind what you've been through :hugs:
I knew early last week something was up as my pregnancy tests began to get lighter until i finally got a negative on Friday. I started bleeding Saturday morning and its been relatively heavy since then but nothing i cant deal with. The cramps are also intermittent and bearable too, which are more intense but similar to AF cramps. I had an early pregnancy scan booked for Tues so I'm guna keep it and hopefully find out whether i'm passing it without any intervention. I havent had any bloods done but the fact that my tests are now negative indicate to me that I possibly have little or no HCG left in me. It'll be interesting to see what the scan shows and find out what happens from there. Thank you for your concern xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Carly, not my quote hun, I've only had one loss. It's so easy to get lost in this thread isn't it, we are so chatty lol xxxx


----------



## Carly.C

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you are all well today.
> 
> Carly - Dont be worried about bleeding too long until it gets to more than 2 weeks. I bled for 5 weeks in total because I still had retained tissue. Once the bleeding stops take a hpt and hope for a bfn (crazy I know) but that will mean your hcg is down low enough and do when you do get a BFP you will know its not remaining from the miscarriage. And my advice is to get a follow up scan to check your uterus is clear. It's nothing to worry about but it can happen that it doesn't all clear like it did with me and that can lead to infection. And dont let doctors tell you no, be firm and stand your ground. I bled for 5 weeks coz doctors wouldn't listen to me and just kept telling me to be patient.
> On a brighter note though, I am sure that you will be absolutely fine in a few days and getting ready to ttc again (sorry if all that sounded scary but I wish someone had said it to me at the time).
> 
> AFM today, still no AF and if I'm still having 28 day cycles she's due today. Got cramps, and what feels like strong O pains from my left side.....anyone else get that when AF is due/just before getting BFP?? I want to test today but I refuse to waste another test on anything bug fmu!!!

Oops, have only just seen this message. I think I answered all your questions inmy previous post! I had a bad day Friday and cried all day knowing what was about to happen and I feel it has done me the world of good as I can see light at the end of the tunnel now, at least I know I can get pregnant, there justmaybe an issue with holding on to it. Time will tell and its a bridge i hope i never have to cross. Thank you for your lovely words, people are so nice and supportive :flower:


----------



## fletch_W

girls im so angry right now. i was just looking at cards online to find one for a funeral im going to next week and found this picture for a card. im in two minds to write a letter to the company to complain.


----------



## baileybubs

Omg!!!! That's is awful!! How can anyone find that remotely amusing or acceptable!!! Fletch what company was it??

Oh and dani forgot to say yay for temp drop, hope you are holding up ok.

Mrs duck how are you today? 

Cath - hope you are well and keeping positive

Bump - hows the symptoms today?

Shellie - did you show oh the letter? And did you manage any bd'ing around O time? 

Ttcbabyisom - how's things going?

Nessah - any symptoms yet? How are you feeling? 

Poppy and leinzlove - hope those little sticky beans are doing ok and aren't giving you too much trouble!!

Tawn - where are you in your cycle now hun? 

And anyone I have forgot I am soooooo sorry, there's so many to keep track of!! But big hugs and baby dust to you all!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Carly, I am so sorry for your loss hun. It is an awful thing to go through, especially with your first because it feels like that glowy, wonderful pregnancy concept will always be a little be less because we will have to worry from now on. :hugs: hun. Btw, I bled for a full week with my mc at 5w5d and ended up having minor contractions which were really painful about 4 days in to pass the sac. Hope that sheds a little light, but everyone is different!

Bailey, TEST tomorrow! LOL so excited and hopeful!

Cath, happy birthday hun. I hope you are feeling better today! :hugs:

AFM, I am still waiting for o! Grrr stress has delayed it, but hopefully as that is easing off it will be here sometime soon. Doesn't feel close though as I have no fertile cm. Ehhhh well what can you do? I feel ok about it though, because DH is on lates so we can have lazy sexy time in the mornings after stepson goes to school. Plus, my bday is on Tuesday, and last time we got pregnant on the night of stepsons bday so maybe it is a sign :winkwink:


----------



## Poppy84

fletch_W said:


> girls im so angry right now. i was just looking at cards online to find one for a funeral im going to next week and found this picture for a card. im in two minds to write a letter to the company to complain.
> View attachment 427777

Omg! I think I would commit a murder if someone gave that to me. That is absolutely awful!!!! Wow that's made me so angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

i cant find it now! i only saved the picture. i got so mad i went offline but now i cannot find the website i was looking on!! :( :( some people are so inconsiderate!


----------



## baileybubs

Just shows you what kind of people there are in this world doesn't it?!

Tawn - liking the sound of lazy sexy time haha!! I was working 13 hour shifts around what I thought was O time! Thankfully I had a day off after those horrible shifts and that was the day I got my positive opk! Still no sign of the witch! I'm trying so hard not to get excited but I can't help it!! Just keep trying to remember what things I'm doing I do get bfn or AF shows, I'll be having the chicken livers when I go out for a meal on Tuesday, I will be able to drink at the party on Saturday and I will be able to finally get the tattoo I've been planning for over a year lol!! Always focus on the positive things in life eh??

Ladies I am starving this evening! Went a little dizzy before too big probably coz I'm hungry haha!! I had a jacket potato about 3 hours ago so shouldn't be hungry again! Oh and I'm revising for my driving theory test. Half of its bloody rubbish, and the othe half is a test of first aid not driving knowledge lol!! But I've done the test on my iPhone app and getting 100% right woop woop!!

Cath - Happy birthday hun, hope it's going ok xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> Shellie - did you show oh the letter? And did you manage any bd'ing around O time?

No I haven't shown it to him. I'm not ready to, at least not yet. We did BD yesterday, but I think that was about 22 hours after my O pains, so I'm thinking that it wasn't soon enough to do anything (since eggy lives 12-24 hours, some sites say it can up to 48 hours, but I figure that's a looooooong shot!). So I'm just hoping that the BD session we had 3 days before is enough! I want to be able to say our baby is due on his birthday so bad! My CM is mostly dried up now, though I felt for half the day what felt like mild O pains on the opposite side, but I figure since my Cm is mostly gone and cervix doesn't feel soft anymore that it was just weird cramps, as I doubt I'd be lucky enough to O twice!



Fletch, that card is absolutely horrible! Whoever designed that has obviously never gone through one. If someone sent me that I'd want to hit them!


----------



## baileybubs

You never know though Shellie, a long shot is still a shot, PMA!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh poppy that's exciting!! How's it all going?
> 
> 
> Yeh I'm still so nervous though. Every time I go to the toilet I expect to see spotting. Feeling a bit sad today as it was the day before I got 10 weeks in the last pregnancy I was told my baby had died. Had a the medicated miscarriage at exactly 10 weeks. I'm just so worried about going to 12 week scan and getting told baby has died
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> I'm so excited about these BFP's that are coming up in the next few days.Click to expand...

Doing ok...hoping this is our cycle...last cycle was really messed up and i got my period 5 days early so wasn't expecting it at all and now this cycle, not really sure what to expect, i think i'm ov'ing earlier than last cycle so it all seems a mystery again...i was so sure of things the first few cycles and now this...oh well, i'll just keep temping and using my soft cups and BD'ing and hope that we catch that eggy this time. Thinking about you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ladies I'm playing catch up you lot have been very chatty x
> 
> Wiggler stay positive I'm sure everything will be fine this time and yay for the 3+ on the digi
> 
> Bailey so sorry about the letter :cry: yay for all your symptoms it sounds good I hope you get your bfp this cycle
> 
> Shellie I hope the wedding plans are going well
> 
> Leinzlove like wiggler stay positive hun I'm sure everything is fine and bubs is nicely snuggled in your belly
> 
> Cath I'm glad those levels are nice and high Ooooh it could be twins
> 
> Hi mummy_to_one I hope you get your bfp soon
> 
> Dani I love the quote haha fingers crossed for your bfp
> 
> Poppy I'm sure everything is going to be fine and you'll see a lovely strong heartbeat at your scan
> 
> Tawn I hope this is your month and enjoy your home made pizzas
> 
> Bump I hope you get a nice strong line on the frer
> 
> Wow I think I've just about caught up

not with me :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> 50 shades of grey...................amazing!!! xx

AGREE! On book 2 now , page 40. ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bumpblues82 said:


> I'm deffo preg lol getting :bfp: all over the place now ics and cb pos this morn :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bumpblues82 said:


> View attachment 422999
> 
> 
> i love this lol :):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> cathy: im glad its stopped try not to :happydance:worry i think u will be fine xxx :hug: xx
> 
> this is deffo a lucky thread! :woohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yippee::yippee::yippee:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Marlee1980 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies bought the test and it's BFP now I'm so so confused why did I test I'm not home for a week??? And it's a lot darker than b4 the bleeding started...
> 
> It was one u had to use with first morning urine.. Who wants to post the pic for me?? If I email u it?xxx
> 
> I dont think it could be any more positive Cheryl! Why were you so sure you miscarried?Click to expand...

WOOHOO Cheryl, that's definitely a BFP!!!! CONGRATULATIONS sweetie!!!  Can't wait to join you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Cheryl it's fathers day say it's his present ;)
> 
> Bump congrats :)
> 
> Cath fx it's just implant blood.
> 
> Ics neg here :(

Sorry Dani Rose. :hugs: Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Hcg has dropped by half so its another miscarriage xxx

Ugh, i'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> In tears and just so grateful!:cry::happydance:
> *Bailey* and others waiting to test this month Fx and :dust:
> For those still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

YAY, CONGRATULATIONS sweetie! So so happy for you! big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Shellie, your letter is beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I also think you should show it to your OH as I'm sure he has feelings about the loss that he maybe can't express. It could only bring you closer in my opinion. xx
> 
> I found this on another thread and wanted to share it too. It's true for me already with my beautiful DD (who we struggled to conceive), and I know it will be true for all of you beautiful ladies as well:
> 
> _*Thoughts on Becoming a Mother*
> 
> There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know that I will be better.
> I will be better not because of genetics, or money or that I have read more books,
> but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.
> I have longed and waited. I have cried and prayed.
> I have endured and planned over and over again.
> Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.
> I will notice everything about my child.
> I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover. I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.
> I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me.
> I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see.
> Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child that God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love.
> I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend and sister because I have known pain.
> I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body, I have been tried by fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.
> I have prevailed.
> I have succeeded.
> I have won.
> So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort. I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.
> I listen.
> And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely. I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth of when life is beyond hard. I have learned a compassion that only comes with walking in those shoes.
> I have learned to appreciate life.
> 
> Yes, I will be a wonderful mother._

Beautiful...thank you for this.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttcbabyisom you have been a bit quiet for a while how are you?
> 
> Mummy thank you for sharing, it's lovely
> 
> Cath I hope your physical pain reduces soon, I know emotionally it will take longer. Happy birthday I hope you can enjoy your birthday. Take care hun xxx
> My Assessment all done so now I'm just waiting to go in for the op it is likely to be a week tomorrow.
> 
> Carly so sorry for your loss, I bled for about 6 days with my natural miscarriage
> 
> Morning poppy how are you?
> 
> Well afm I'm just off to spend a wet Sunday at the museum as we haven't been for many years. Have a good Sunday everyone
> 
> Big hugs to all xxx

Hi MrsDuck! Thanks for checking on me! I've been stalking and reading and posting just a little...this thread is just HOPPING and it's very hard to keep up with it. I'm just waiting to O now...think i did yesterday or today so will be in the 2ww soon! DH and I will be going on vacation July 4-11 so I'll be on a nice lovely beach in Jamaica without a care in the world during my wait so that will for sure help my stress level! I might even find out while I'm there if i'm preggers or not. I'll for sure keep you posted as soon as I return. :hugs: to you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Big temp drop WOOO HOOO!!!
> 
> Come on AF!
> 
> Skipping clomid this cycle, will TTC but not forcing timed BD, need to get the hypo stuff sorted x

Good luck Dani Rose this next cycle. Everything crossed for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Omg!!!! That's is awful!! How can anyone find that remotely amusing or acceptable!!! Fletch what company was it??
> 
> Oh and dani forgot to say yay for temp drop, hope you are holding up ok.
> 
> Mrs duck how are you today?
> 
> Cath - hope you are well and keeping positive
> 
> Bump - hows the symptoms today?
> 
> Shellie - did you show oh the letter? And did you manage any bd'ing around O time?
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - how's things going?
> 
> Nessah - any symptoms yet? How are you feeling?
> 
> Poppy and leinzlove - hope those little sticky beans are doing ok and aren't giving you too much trouble!!
> 
> Tawn - where are you in your cycle now hun?
> 
> And anyone I have forgot I am soooooo sorry, there's so many to keep track of!! But big hugs and baby dust to you all!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx

baileybubs, Hi! I just updated MrsDuck too so here's basically the same info...Thanks for checking on me! I've been stalking and reading and posting just a little...this thread is just HOPPING and it's very hard to keep up with it. I'm just waiting to O now...think i did yesterday or today so will be in the 2ww soon! DH and I will be going on vacation July 4-11 so I'll be on a nice lovely beach in Jamaica without a care in the world during my wait so that will for sure help my stress level! I might even find out while I'm there if i'm preggers or not. I'll for sure keep you posted as soon as I return. :hugs: to you!


----------



## baileybubs

Bfn again ladies. And no sign of AF. No idea whats going on. I'm 12dpo so maybe I O'D late and AF wasn't due yesterday. I haven't had a proper cycle since miscarriage so maybe my cycles just longer and AF is just due in a few days. I don't get why I felt like she was coming Saturday though......oh well all I can do is wait and test again another day if she doesn't show up. 12dpo is a bit late to get a bfn and then get what on a later day though. Feeling queasy this morning too and got a 12 hour shift. Trying to keep the faith but I think June isn't my month :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Got my oh to go and get me a frer today to use later this week if AF doesn't show....when do you think I should use it. I was thinking wait until Friday if AF still hasn't shown.


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: I loved that poem. It also made me cry! I hope O gets here soon for you! I don't know but I was Oing later after my MC. In fact the cycle that was the one. I O'd on CD21. Normally I'd O around CD16. 

Dani: The relaxed approach sounds good. I definitely would be looking into further testing also. Lots & Lots of :hugs:! Is hubby getting back on the TTC bandwagon. I hope so! 

Cath: I'm so sorry for your loss and all of the pain. I hope you don't have to wait to long to TTC. And that your HCG drops fast. Despite everything I hope you managed a few smiles on your birthday! Happy Birthday! :hugs:

Shellie: I loved the letter to your angel. I cried... It's sad all that we've lost. I still think of my angel nearly everyday. And I also commonly think about how pregnant I would be. It's something that'll be with us forever. No matter how many more children we do have. I have put a box together for little dragon... With photos, a stuffed animal that I bought while TTC. It's a panda I held so many times wishing and hoping for my BFP. 

Fletch: I hate that card you found. That is awful! Whomever made that card has obviously never experienced such loss.

TTCbaby: Owooooo! Come on Jamacian BFP! :happydance: How exciting! Thats going to be a speedy 2ww! :) I took a look at your chart. It does look like O day was yesterday! :) I hope you are pregnant! :happydance:

Bailey: Limbo! Yuck! I hope the :witch: has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away. :hugs: And also that when you use your FRER its a dark BFP!

Bump: Love the dark BFP! :) Yay! Won't be long until your scan! :happydance:

Mummy: I'm sorry for both of your losses. I hope you concieve your sticky straight away! :hugs: & lots of :dust:

Duck: I hope they get on with it. Have they scheduled your operation for next week? Or are you still waiting on results? I hope they don't have to remove it all... a 6 month wait for TTC would be terrible. Lots & Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've just been on eBay buying clear blue opk's and a frer for next month. Got a new strategy, going to use the opk's and bd around O time every other day and whenever else we feel like and then use a frer only when I'm 14dpo!! No more disappointing IC BFN's!! An July I will catch the egg!! Going to book my tattoo for next week so I can get it done I get pregnant lol!! And party on Saturday yay!!
Hope everyone's having a good day cxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like a great plan. My plan was BD once before CD10, to rid of dead spermies. Then BD every other day from CD10 until O. Then I tested night of 9dpo until I got AF or BFP! 

I'm still hoping this is your month, hun! And those OPK's and IC's won't be needed!! 

What are you getting a tattoo of? I can't wait to get one myself!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey guys

been to dr and got the blood results, TSH was 4.6 and last time 1.6, defo pos then neg. She thinks I might be borderline and when pg it got worse and resulted in loss, so good news is they will keep an eye now and when pg... If next blood is pos I get thyroxin anyway. 

I was researching and clomid could result in a false neg as it increases prog and lowers estrogen, so it maybe why I didn't test positive for hypo last draw. Defo not doing it this month and hope it doesn't affect next weeks draw too.

DH and I haven't talked TTC again since last week, I was upset enough without that to consider, but as soon as O is approaching I will be talking him round ;)


----------



## Dani Rose

I am only buying digi opks and no ICs, test when AF is late is the way I am going, too stressful!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds great Dani! I know your hubby will come around. I'm glad they will be monitoring you. Your forever baby is close... I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

I hope so :( My baby is 3 tomo and it is hurting a little today esp with AF pains to go with it


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Happy early Birthday to DS! I'm definitley going to feel it when DD gets there. I don't think its our birthdays that make us feel old but our childrens. I hope this AF is nice to you. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Dani Rose said:


> I hope so :( My baby is 3 tomo and it is hurting a little today esp with AF pains to go with it

Sorry this month has been such a rollercoaster for you hun! I have NEVER seen evaps like yours! :hugs: hun, hope you get it all sorted very soon and get DH back on the ttc bandwagon!

Ohhh what a great birthday to have, though Dani! :winkwink: Your DS and I are birthday twins!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Tawn! You may O on your birthday! Either way... birthday sex sounds great! So many June birthdays in this thread... Mine is Wednesday!


----------



## baileybubs

Leinzlove said:


> Sounds like a great plan. My plan was BD once before CD10, to rid of dead spermies. Then BD every other day from CD10 until O. Then I tested night of 9dpo until I got AF or BFP!
> 
> I'm still hoping this is your month, hun! And those OPK's and IC's won't be needed!!
> 
> What are you getting a tattoo of? I can't wait to get one myself!

Well my fave flower is lily and I had been planning a tattoo of a lily on my forearm. We had also decided to call our baby Lillie even though we didn't know gender, my oh was convinced it was a girl so going to have "to beautiful for earth" written next to it going down my arm.

And I am gearing myself up that AF will show so in not disappointed and if she doesn't and I get a BFP with frer then it's a nice surprise xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani Rose said:


> I am only buying digi opks and no ICs, test when AF is late is the way I am going, too stressful!

Me too dani, and I'm going to stop writing down all my so called symptoms coz they are too similar for AF and being pregnant!! Next month I will be much calmer and more patient lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Leinzlove! I hope I do O on my bday, that would be a wonderful present! I am CD19 here with my opks super faint as of yesterday, so I'm not sure it will be tomorrow exactly but even soon thereafter would be great at this rate!

I had my smear test today as well, so hopefully that news comes back all clear and healthy as I never even had an exam or bloods done after mc. That and O sound like perfect birthday pressies!


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan. My plan was BD once before CD10, to rid of dead spermies. Then BD every other day from CD10 until O. Then I tested night of 9dpo until I got AF or BFP!
> 
> I'm still hoping this is your month, hun! And those OPK's and IC's won't be needed!!
> 
> What are you getting a tattoo of? I can't wait to get one myself!
> 
> Well my fave flower is lily and I had been planning a tattoo of a lily on my forearm. We had also decided to call our baby Lillie even though we didn't know gender, my oh was convinced it was a girl so going to have "to beautiful for earth" written next to it going down my arm.
> 
> And I am gearing myself up that AF will show so in not disappointed and if she doesn't and I get a BFP with frer then it's a nice surprise xxxClick to expand...

im wanting to get one that says something similar. i have three stars on my wrist that i got when i was 18 that are the most un starry stars you have ever seen lol. that guy who did them should be barred from tattooing. so im wanting to get the re done and extend the tattoo to my elbow kind of twisting round my arm with some vines and flowers and hearts with the writing in the middle of my forearm. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

im getting "giving up was never an option" on my foot


----------



## fletch_W

BUMP i like that one. how are you feeling today xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies,

hope everyone is well, iv just had a quick read through as im in work so cant really read much lol! 

bailey sorry for BFN BUT af is still not here so you never know hun, look at bump, it took her a few days for bfp to arrive!!

ttcbabyisom (sorry if i spelt your name wrong) I hope you get your BFP soon hun!

Dani so does that mean your going to ttc soon as the results have come back ok hun>

Tawn i hope your well chick,

afm im devastated, done a hpt and an opk before hosp today and before the control line even got dark i had BFP on the test line...... i knew my levels had gone up which i was told was normal soooooooooooo had my blood tests done today and they have rose from 830odd to..........1499, i am now at high risk of having my tube ruptured, i was having the niggly feelings last night in my groin so the dr said to either ring an ambulance or go straight to a&e if i get them again, they expect to hcg to rise slightly but thats quite a significant increase, Got to go back Friday, if the levels have gone up im going to have emergency surgery to remove my tube.........................other than that my birthday was lovely, my family and OH and friends made it really special for me xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath I am so sorry hun. I will continue to pray for you that hcg starts to fall and you don't have to have surgery. :hugs: sweetheart. I am glad OH and the family were able to make yesterday special for you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun im just so fed up, im plagued with bad luck!! My bloody hair straighteners broke yesterday aswell i just sat there crying lol! such a mess!!!! xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> Hey guys
> 
> been to dr and got the blood results, TSH was 4.6 and last time 1.6, defo pos then neg. She thinks I might be borderline and when pg it got worse and resulted in loss, so good news is they will keep an eye now and when pg... If next blood is pos I get thyroxin anyway.
> 
> I was researching and clomid could result in a false neg as it increases prog and lowers estrogen, so it maybe why I didn't test positive for hypo last draw. Defo not doing it this month and hope it doesn't affect next weeks draw too.
> 
> DH and I haven't talked TTC again since last week, I was upset enough without that to consider, but as soon as O is approaching I will be talking him round ;)

I've had my TSH as high as 9.5 (this was a couple years ago) but doctors refused to say I have hypothyroidism. I even had a slightly high level of anti-thyroid peroxidase and still they just wanted to watch and see. I wish I had your doctor. I'm actually off on Friday (yay!!) so I'm taking myself down to the walk-in clinic by the hospital and see their endocrinologist (I was planning on doing that when I got AF at the beginning of this cycle like I mentioned before but had no time). I hate going to the doctor and usually avoid it at all possible, but I'm now terrified to think if my thyroid had anything to do with my loss, that if I don't get it checked out before a possible bfp this cycle, I may lose again, and that scares me more.

Also I decided to google it and found a pubmed article that says this: *28 separate studies find increased risk of miscarriage (180% to 390%) with thyroid autoantibodies* :cry:


Cath I hope you don't need to have the surgery. I'm keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm ok ish got a bit of back ache n v mild cramps but I know it can be normal ad things are stretching and stuff plus I had it last time around this time x


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie anything over 2 is enough to prevent pg and cause mc. Some Drs work on over 5 and some 10! Defo get a new dr!

If mine is even over 2 next draw I'm demanding meds. 

Think I'm going to bow out of BnB and FF for a bit. I'm prob more in the ntnp camp just now and want to chill out this month. Being around everyone ttc and pg just has my emotions run wild. I will prob be around just not as much, when I got pg in jan I was so relaxed etc and I hOnestly think it helps. 

Cath you know I'm over the other side and I hope you are ok. :( all we want is rising hcg normally and I know how horrible wanting it to drop feels :( here if you need me x


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey so sorry u got bfn today. I really hope u get a BFP soon whether it's in next few days or next month. U deserve it

Cath so sorry. How awful. U really are having a tough time at the moment. It seems so unfair :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani I know how you feel hun I think ill be doing the same,atleast we can still communicat off of here xxx

Thank you poppy I really have had a titful recently :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom I'm glad you are well have a lovely time in Jamaica and come back telling us about your bfp

Shellie I hope you get a better dr at the walk in clinic and you get the meds you need

Dani I hope you too get the meds you need and I totally understand you wanting to take a back seat away from b&b but we are all here if you want to drop by, we are all thinking of you x

Cath I'm so sorry things are getting even worse for you, I really hope you don't need surgery. Like I said to dani we understand if you want to take a back seat away from b&b for a while but we are all thinking of you and are here if you want to drop by xx

Fletch that card is awful who would ever want to send it to someone? 

Bailey you may have implanted late there is still the chance of a bfp

I hope everyone else is well I've just read so many pages to catch up I'm forgetting it all now. :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cath I am so sorry I hope you are ok nd you don't have to have surgery and nothing else goes wrong, you really are so strong!! 

Oh got me a frer, what day should I use it if AF hasnt shown? Considering I'm 12dpo today and AF is already 1 day late?


----------



## Poppy84

I would try it in 48 hours x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Did u use ov sticks bailey? Cause u can ov up to 36hrs after surge that's why I didn't get my bfp when I orig tested I got a pos ov test on the 4th but don't think I ov till 6th so I was 2 days out lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'd give it 48hrs too, fingers crossed for you bailey x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cramps and backache gone :) 

Hope everyone is ok I've been a busy bee at the mo at work and stuff. Took my little boy to a fun fair earlier he loved it even though he was knee deep in mud :) 
Other than that scan in 6 days it's odd these two weeks seems to be flying by cx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks MrsDuck and Bailey, i think i will be taking a break from bnb for a while, ill pop in occasionally to see how your all getting on especially to see how you are after your op etc MrsDuck xxx

Bailey I hope you get your BFP hun!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Totally love the name Lillie! :) That is beautiful! I hope you are about to see your BFP! :hugs:

Dani: We'll miss you around here! :hugs: May you get your BFP super fast! :hugs:

Cath: I'm sorry! I hope you don't have to have surgery and your HCG starts dropping quickly. :hugs:

AFM: I shall be around. Maybe not so much this week. DH is on vacation and my birthday is Wednesday. But, I'm constantly rooting for you all.... Wanting those BFP updates ASAP!


----------



## Tawn

Dani & Cath we will miss you loads! I hope everything starts sorting itself out, I think you are due a change of luck. :hugs: hun and I hope we get to see you two back here sometime!


----------



## baileybubs

Cath and dani - will miss you both around here!! I really hope things get better for you both, will be thinking if you and praying for your rainbow babies. Make sure you don't forget us and hopefully you will both return soon with surprise BFPs!!! Take care and big hugs xxxxxxxxxx

One last update from me for you both, sadly it's not a BFP but AF is still a no show so I'm getting slightly more excited......knowing my luck I didn't actually O when I got my +opk and my cycles have just gone stupidly long or something but all I can do is wait and see! 

Off to do my driving theory test today....hope I don't fail!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Bailey :hugs: will pop in to see how you get off, hoping you get your BFP very soon hun!!

FX for your theory too chick!! You'll pass!!! xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Well ladies, the sun is shining on this lovely day and I am happy to say I got a great present today! I started having some seriously painful O pains last night and woke up to some proper EWCM today which makes me so happy because I haven't had any signs of O this last week and I was worried I wasn't going to this cycle. Just hope the OPK is dark or fully positive later tonight! 

Called DH and told him we are going to make a birthday baby tonight after he gets back from work, and he was all giddy and excited since he knows that we got pregnant on stepson's birthday last time. 

Feeling lucky! After all, since my birthday is today (the 26th) and I am turning 26, this is supposed to be my "Golden Year!" 

Haha, I just realized how happy ovary pain and ewcm made me. Guess that makes it hard for people to buy me that as a present! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Tawn im so glad you got your O pains and your EWCM!! woop! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay so glad it looks like you are O'ing Tawn!! And happy birthday!! There's been so many birthdays in May and June on this thread!

And I have got a positive on at least one type of test this week - I passed my driving theory test, 50 out of 50 too get in!! Now just need that BFP and my letter from my ppi claim and this will be an awesome week hehe! (wishful thinking much!!). In all honesty of not a clue what's going on now, AF is 2 days late, 13dpo, bfn at 12dpo and feel nothing today! No pains, no queasiness, no dizziness, nada! What's going on you silly body?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey!!! YAY !!! well done hun!!!!! I bet thats put a smile on your face hasnt it hun? when is your driving test? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I am absolutely poop at doing a left reverse turn and a parallel park so I've got to work on them for a few more lessons then book my test. There's only a week wait for tests where I live for some weird reason. Very happy to have passed my theory though, overly happy to be honest, it's just the theory and I'm ecstatic lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

a test is a test hun and you passed so you should be chuffed!! your 1 step closer to driving!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I am dying to use my frer now!! Can't understand why AF is late and still no BFP! My body is playing games with me lol! My oh got me a twin pack of Frers so gonna use one in the morning. Not feeling confident though. Oh well there's always next month!


----------



## nesSAH

*Cath; Dani*: :hugs: Wish you all the best and pray you get back on your TTC journey sooner than you expect. Hope everything works out and you both come out of it all stronger!!

*Bailey*: Congrats on the drivers' test :dance: Wait till morning to use your FRER... use your FMU and here's to hoping you've got a bean in there wiggling about :dust:

*
Tawn*: :dance: time to get busy eh? :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, think I just got a bit of bleeding though, only a teeny tiny smidgen for now but we shall see. Que cera, whatever will be though eh?! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmmm had the tiniest spot of bleeding, not even that it was just a slight colouring and now nothing! My body is teasing me lol!

I've just bought 10 cb digi opk's and a cb digi pregnancy test off eBay all for just £18 plus p&p, not bad eh?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday Tawn go make that birthday baby xx

Cath and dani I shall miss you both I hope you come back to join us soon xx

Bump I'm glad time is going quickly for you your scan will be here before you know it

Bailey congratulations on passing your theory and 50 out of 50 wow. Now I want to see a positive frer from you tomorrow 

Hi leinzlove, nessah and everyone I hope you ate all well

Afm I'm back to square one almost.......I've got to go back for pre op assessment again!!! and now I'm not going to have my op til 23 July WTF?? So much for Monday Yet more waiting !!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs duck thts awful they keep making u wait. X

Dani and cath il miss u on here, hope to see u when u get ur BFP soon...x

Bailey congrats on passing.. Fingers crossed the witch stays away...x

Nessah how's ur symtoms??

Bump I hav twinges now and then I tht it was good cos of stretching..x

Anyone else I've missed sorry had too much to catch up on...x

Afm got my scan tomoro I'm so worried... I really hope it's good news this time...x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl so exciting I hope you see a lovely strong heartbeat tomorrow xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks il be shocked If I hear a heartbeat. Hate how mcs ruin it for u :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Good luck Cheryl!

AFM I feel like in this current 2ww I'm in the same mind set that I was in the 2ww before I got my BFP in January. I just was thinking about it and realized I was kinda feeling and doing the same things mentally you could say. Cuz the whole 2ww back then I spent "preparing" for a pregnancy that I was "100% sure" wasn't going to happen and didn't know why I was doing all that (only to later realize it was for good reason!). Although because I've now said it, it probably doesn't mean anything. I'm only 4 DPO and I doubt my brain could "know" I'm pregnant before even implantation could happen.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed shellie.. I think il be having bad news today woke up to a bit of spotting :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning all,

Well I didn't need to take the frer, witch did indeed show! Oh well, this month wasn't meant to be my month ladies, but I've got opk's, Frers and cd digis all coming in the post so I'm on it for this month!! Would today be cd1 if I only spotted slightly last night?

And this month I swear no symptom spotting coz I must have imagined all those this month! And I'm only testing with Frers after AF is due! Come on July, be my month, and tawns and shellies, ttcbabyisom and anyone who still hasnt got their BFP!! And mrs duck I haven't forgotten you, I've got positive vibes coming your way about your surgery which will go swimmingly and you will b back to crazy ttc in no time!!

PMA ladies and hugs to you all. Praying for all you preggie ladies that your little beans are sticky! Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I've got everything crossed for you

Cheryl its common to spot in early pregnancy I'm sure everything will be fine

Bailey I'm so sorry the witch showed I wonder why she was late? July will be your month for sure and I'm with you on PMA 

Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Well I didn't need to take the frer, witch did indeed show! Oh well, this month wasn't meant to be my month ladies, but I've got opk's, Frers and cd digis all coming in the post so I'm on it for this month!! Would today be cd1 if I only spotted slightly last night?
> 
> And this month I swear no symptom spotting coz I must have imagined all those this month! And I'm only testing with Frers after AF is due! Come on July, be my month, and tawns and shellies, ttcbabyisom and anyone who still hasnt got their BFP!! And mrs duck I haven't forgotten you, I've got positive vibes coming your way about your surgery which will go swimmingly and you will b back to crazy ttc in no time!!
> 
> PMA ladies and hugs to you all. Praying for all you preggie ladies that your little beans are sticky! Xxxxxx

and me! :) we will all be posting our bfps in July :D


----------



## fletch_W

CherylC3 said:


> Aw fingers crossed shellie.. I think il be having bad news today woke up to a bit of spotting :cry:

Aw Cherly dont worry just yet hunny. it could be late implantation bleeding. cant wait to hear all about your scan :) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Well I didn't need to take the frer, witch did indeed show! Oh well, this month wasn't meant to be my month ladies, but I've got opk's, Frers and cd digis all coming in the post so I'm on it for this month!! Would today be cd1 if I only spotted slightly last night?
> 
> And this month I swear no symptom spotting coz I must have imagined all those this month! And I'm only testing with Frers after AF is due! Come on July, be my month, and tawns and shellies, ttcbabyisom and anyone who still hasnt got their BFP!! And mrs duck I haven't forgotten you, I've got positive vibes coming your way about your surgery which will go swimmingly and you will b back to crazy ttc in no time!!
> 
> PMA ladies and hugs to you all. Praying for all you preggie ladies that your little beans are sticky! Xxxxxx
> 
> and me! :) we will all be posting our bfps in July :DClick to expand...

Oh no not you too fletch I'm sorry I hope July is your month x


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry the with showed up hun, im glad you've stocked up on your digi OPKs etc you will get your bfo in july!! got everything x for you!!

MrsDuck will you find out after your pre-op when the date will be for your op?

Cheryl im sure its late implantation bleeding hun, any pain? what colour is the blood? xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, so sorry about the witch! July will be our month for sure!

Shellie, fx'd for your tww! Hopefully you mother-senses are tingling and that is why you are doing the same as your last bfp month!

MrsDuck, I am sorry about the delay in your op. I really hope they manage to see you before then!

Cheryl, try and keep positive today. I am really excited for you come back and tell us all how amazing it is to see your strong little bean at (what would you be now, like 6-7 weeks?) Is DH able to go with you?

AFM, although I was very excited to get some O pains and ewcm yesterday, my OPK was still very negative. But DH and I dtd and will continue to do so every other day until I get that positive OPK! Just really hoping it is coming this week, cause I am CD21 now!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn are you using IC OPKs? i only had one pos OPK and then they went to negative pretty quickly!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Sorry the with showed up hun, im glad you've stocked up on your digi OPKs etc you will get your bfo in july!! got everything x for you!!
> 
> MrsDuck will you find out after your pre-op when the date will be for your op?
> 
> Cheryl im sure its late implantation bleeding hun, any pain? what colour is the blood? xxxxx

Nice to see you cath, yeah my op is booked in for 23 July.....so just patiently waiting........


----------



## MrsDuck

Keep baby dancing Tawn just in case you miss a quick surge x


----------



## CherylC3

The mc I tht I had at 4 wks was a mc and it's still inside me, hav to go back for a follow up scan to make sure it hasn't grown so they can do a dnc I'm heartbroken ttc. :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

i know it seems like a while away but it will soon be here! these weeks are flying by  hopefully we can be cycle buddies if you have to wait a month or so to TTC  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> The mc I tht I had at 4 wks was a mc and it's still inside me, hav to go back for a follow up scan to make sure it hasn't grown so they can do a dnc I'm heartbroken ttc. :cry:

Ohhhh hun i am soooooo sorry!!!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

CherylC3 said:


> The mc I tht I had at 4 wks was a mc and it's still inside me, hav to go back for a follow up scan to make sure it hasn't grown so they can do a dnc I'm heartbroken ttc. :cry:

big :hugs: im so sorry sweetie. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness Cheryl! What awful, heartbreaking news. :cry: Sorry doesn't cover it hun.


----------



## cathgibbs

When have you got to go back hun xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh cheryl I am so so sorry hun, big big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And sorry fletch for forgetting you! You too!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cheryl, I'm so sorry. That's just awful lovely and I'm sorry you had to go through that. Praying that you won't need any intervention and that you have people close to you to lean on. Big hugs.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

ttcbabyisom said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning so 2ww, here we come! 3dpo baby! Praying for that BFP this cycle! Pray with me girls! Thank you!!!!! :happydance:

I'll be praying for you! We're on the same DPO! So here's to us both getting our BFPs in July! x


----------



## Bumpblues82

cheryl im so sorry hun xx i had that happen to me with my first mc but i thought it had all gone but it hadnt and i got a really bad infection :( its a good job u did the test in a way as it might stop any infection or problems in the future. its awful hun xx

bailey - damn that :witch: for turning up lol but at least you know either way now x 

Cheryl and mrs duck - hope you are well and staying pos xx

afm.... where do i start!! baby doesnt like the car! i get really sick everytime i get in the car!! im still wiped out all the time too but im not gonna moan as im lucky to be pregnant and have the symptoms!! my hcg tests are v v dark now on the ics as dark as the control line wich hasnt happened to me ever at this stage! 
i had some random twinges in my side earlier freaked me out a bit they were
up by my hip?? an ideas?? scan in t minus 5 days!! the last 9 have flown think its cause im working now. did anyone elses hair go really greasy? i have to wash it every day at the min and tbh i cba lol anyhoo hope you are all well as can be xx


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl I'm so sorry hun!!!!
I'm sending u lots of love and hugs. This is so unfair Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl I've just logged on to find your awful news I'm so sorry, sending you big :hug:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom and mummy happy symptom spotting in the tww, I've got everything crossed for you

Bump sounds like you have lots of symptoms going on over there. A scan in 5 days wow you are brave I wouldn't want a scan that early it would just freak me out if they couldn't see a heartbeat. Are you considred a high risk is that why the early scan?


----------



## Bumpblues82

its cause ive had 6 losses and they just wanna check viability i have one every two weeks after till im 18 weeks. my specialist requested it in a way it helps cause then i only have 2 weeks to get thru at a time and breaks it up. ill have more scans later if i get that far as i have hypothyroidism and that can make babay grow to big or not enough so will have growth scans too :/ i have a angel sounds monitor to help me thru it too hoping i can hear hb from 9-10 weeks x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs Cheryl :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

cheryl i kinda did but not as long i found out at like 3-4 weeks that i was preg right after first mc and then thught id passed it all two weeks later i had flu symptoms and pains in my groin my oh took me to a and e as i was really ill and they did bloods and a scan and it was still there as i had opted to mc naturally and thought id lost it all but obv i hadnt so they gave me meds and it all came away the next day! im so sorry u had to go thru this its awful going thru this once is bad enough i hope u are as ok as can be xx big :hug: xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bumpblues82 said:


> its cause ive had 6 losses and they just wanna check viability i have one every two weeks after till im 18 weeks. my specialist requested it in a way it helps cause then i only have 2 weeks to get thru at a time and breaks it up. ill have more scans later if i get that far as i have hypothyroidism and that can make babay grow to big or not enough so will have growth scans too :/ i have a angel sounds monitor to help me thru it too hoping i can hear hb from 9-10 weeks x

Oh wow bump, I hope this will be a sticky bean. I really want a monitor next time (if I ever get there)


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x

My little bean was only measuring 6 weeks at my 12 week scan and then I waited another week to confirm no growth or heartbeat so I had a mmc in total7 weeks without any spotting or any negative symptoms at all. It was a bit of a shock to the system.

I really feel for you :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

if this bean sticks ill send u mine mrs duck infact i have a spare one that isnt as good but u can have it if u want it :) i also have a clear blue fertility monitor which i dont use if anyone wants it x


----------



## MrsDuck

I want PMA bump no if it sticks, this one will stick xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol ive tried that at the min i just feel like how long wiill this one last :/ i try with the pma i just feel if i think it too much im letting my self in for dissapointment :/ xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bumpblues82 said:


> cheryl im so sorry hun xx i had that happen to me with my first mc but i thought it had all gone but it hadnt and i got a really bad infection :( its a good job u did the test in a way as it might stop any infection or problems in the future. its awful hun xx
> 
> bailey - damn that :witch: for turning up lol but at least you know either way now x
> 
> Cheryl and mrs duck - hope you are well and staying pos xx
> 
> afm.... where do i start!! baby doesnt like the car! i get really sick everytime i get in the car!! im still wiped out all the time too but im not gonna moan as im lucky to be pregnant and have the symptoms!! my hcg tests are v v dark now on the ics as dark as the control line wich hasnt happened to me ever at this stage!
> i had some random twinges in my side earlier freaked me out a bit they were
> up by my hip?? an ideas?? scan in t minus 5 days!! the last 9 have flown think its cause im working now. did anyone elses hair go really greasy? i have to wash it every day at the min and tbh i cba lol anyhoo hope you are all well as can be xx

I don't know where it's 'normal' to feel twinges, but I remember having all kind of stretching pains quite early with DD, so unless it's unbearable I wouldn't worry x

I had super greasy hair first trimester... Enjoy! (Haha)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And I know how you feel bump. MCs totally rob us of all the wonder and excitement of early pregnancy. It's hard not to just wonder how long this one will last and try or hardest not to get 'too attached'. I just pray that after your scan you will feel overwhelmingly confident that this is your forever baby, and be able to go on with the pregnancy without doubts or second-guessing.

That's awesome that you'll have scans every 2 weeks. You'll be watching bub grow and develop like not many mums-to-be get the chance to. And the monitor will be great to have too. x

:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i hope so but ive had so many early scans and then things have gone wrong all it does is reassure me for that day ill relax slightly when i get to 12 weeks then panic till i get to feel it move as i lost my emma at 14 weeks and found out at almost 17 weeks and thought id felt her move at about 15 :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

In trying hard today to be positive and not feel blue......3 months after my miscarriage and still no sign of a BFP *sigh* I know its silly and I've got my PMA working for me but sometimes I just wonder why I couldn't be someone who managed to be pregnant again just a couple of weeks after miscarriage!! Weirdly my friend at work who has had 4 mc's and is ttc too also got AF show up today!! Would be really cool of we both caught the egg this month! But I was feeling peed off in general at everything today. Tis the nature of the female hormones I guess!

Cheryl - my baby died at 11 weeks, I only had medical intervention at nearly 13 weeks and 5 weeks after that I still had retained tissue. They gave me mega strong antibiotics (which have nasty side effects) and they finally managed to clear it all, and I was fine. It didn't have any bad effects on me or my cycle (as far as I know). Just ask for antibiotics hun and make sure you keep getting follow up scans to make sure it's all clear. Again I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again, thinking of you xxxxx

Anyone got any exciting plans for this weekend? I'm getting drunk with my best mate, I've known him since we were kids and not seen him for ages!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im off to drayton manor theme park:)


----------



## Poppy84

I'm sorry af came baileybumps
U WILL get ur BFP soon!!!!!!!!!

I am so terrified of another mmc. One week until I find out


----------



## Bumpblues82

poppy im with u on that one!! did you have a early scan???


----------



## baileybubs

Poppy I am sure everything will be fine, i know it's so hard to forget what happened before and I can imagine how scared you are, I'm not even pregnant again yet and I dream of my 12 week scan and it happening again! The chances of having a mmc again at such a late stage are sooooooo slim it's unbelievable! Really hoping it all goes really well xxx

I'm hoping July will be my month, find it funny that I got pg first time without even trying and yet now I'm trying it didn't happen! Oh well, I suppose even if we do everything right there's still only 25% chance of successful fertilisation and inplantation. Just guess I read too much into the idea that you are more fertile after mc.


----------



## nesSAH

*Bailey*::hugs: sorry :af: got you... but no worries, I pray this fresh cycle brings your bfp news and we can still be bump buddies :D

*Poppy*: I have that fear too, but let's continue to have faith. You are lucky you have one more week- I have to wait till I'm 8 weeks.
So, they did not give you an earlier scan? Looks like you are almost at the end of your first tri- :dance: exciting!!! You will have an awesome scan!! :hugs:

Keep us posted


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cheryl I'm so sorry :hugs: We're all here for you! 

Bumpblues if they're watching your thyroid hormones because of possible baby growth issues, I wonder if that might be why my babe had only gone from measuring 5w at one scan (which already was smaller then it should have been), to only 5w3d two whole weeks later (baby hadn't died 3 days after that first scan as they found the heartbeat at the second scan the day before m/c, so babe was actually growing super super slow). Good thing I'm going to the doctor tomorrow, cuz I don't want to go throu that again :(

Also I did something I probably shouldn't have as I've probably jinxed this month by buying it, but I couldnt help it when I saw it at the hospital gift shop at work.

I think I'll hide it in my closet, and when I (hopefully soon!) get a BFP, I'll take a picture of the test, put it in the frame then wrap it and give it to OH. Then later when we have an ultrasound picture we can put it in the frame :)

https://ournameismud.com/images/product/thumbnail_4026162.jpg


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I feel you hun! I try to keep positive too, but it is hard when you just want to be one of those women that get pregnant again right after mc. In fact, it has been 3 months since mc (tomorrow) for me too and we got pregnant first cycle off bcp without even really trying as well (no opks, no temping, nada). Which almost makes it harder because I wonder why it isn't happening as easily AND why I don't have the post-mc fertility spike! 

Oh well. My OPK is finally getting dark (hoping for a positive today) so I am going to use preseed tonight and hopefully July is both of our months!


----------



## CherylC3

MrsDuck said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x
> 
> My little bean was only measuring 6 weeks at my 12 week scan and then I waited another week to confirm no growth or heartbeat so I had a mmc in total7 weeks without any spotting or any negative symptoms at all. It was a bit of a shock to the system.
> 
> I really feel for you :hugs: :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Did u hav to get a dnc? I've not to go back til next we'd to make sure it wasn't a new pregnancy... I wish it wud resolve its self..x


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone who needs it :hugs: Sorry I've been a bit AWOL x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

bump how much would you want for the fertility monitor?

Bailey im sorry your feeling shitty hun :hugs:

Tawn i really hope you get your egg hun!! FX for you! xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey I feel the same as you too :(

Sorry I have been MIA, this AF is kicking my ass! was also DS 3rd bday etc and had 2 days off work to spend with him.

I am not doing OPKs, ICs etc this cycle, BDing as and when. I will temp and be aware of CM etc, so will still be TTC just want to be more relaxed. Not doing clomid either until Sep probably now.

This AF has been brutal and I have had a 3 day headache (still here and feel sick) Clots the lot :(

I will be on here and there but I am taking a wee break from all the TTC craziness so might be quiet this month.

Will be thinking of you all and checking for updates etc


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath how are you now? x


----------



## cathgibbs

hiya love, ahhhh felt so rough last night but i think it might be a side effect from MTX - was sick, tired, dizzy, felt all dissoriantated and had a sore belly, not cramps or pains like last time but just felt real ill, feel a bit better today but im tired and cant be arsed to talk to anyone in work lol! you ok love? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs cath, I hope you start feeling better soon :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

shellie - i think it only effects the growth later on hun xx

cathy i was given it so u can have it xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy - you have to use it for a few not ttc cycles first so it gets used to your cycle x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Wiggler, i think i will after Friday once i know whats happening as the stress isnt helping me right now either, the things us women go through eh?? how you feeling hun?? 

Are you sure bump? if you could send it ill pay for postage and any other costs, what exactly do you do with it do i need to buy anything to go with it?? i cant TTC for 3 months anyway so thats fine!!

Arghhhh girls i have this friend on FB who will be seriously deleted, she was trying for a baby for roughly 2 years and concieved 3 months ago so shes over the moon and i am for her BUT her boyfriend lost his job she only brings home £110 a week, they have been kicked out of their house so are now living with his mother, she is still smoking and now she will be in a house with herself, her boyf and her boyf mother who all smoke, all she ever does is moan about being pregnant!!! Ohhhh im so tired, i feel sick, my back is hurting, my boobs hurt, fed up and i need a drink blah blah blah!! not once has she asked how im feeling and after the mc she basically called me selfish for not being more happy for her being pregnant!? i think seeing her status this morning 'im so tired but cant sleep, my back isnt helping - really not impressed' she tried so long and so hard to get pregnant, enjoy it, enjoy the pain the stronger the symptoms the happier you should be! sorry if im pissing you off ladies but i need to rant otherwise im going to explode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy= you buy the sticks to go with it they are £25 for 20 can get them from boots and most supermarkets theres an instruction booklet i think with it if not you can view it online.. dont worry about postage just email me your addy and ill send you it xx

[email protected]


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy i know how you feel i have friends on there that do the same and it annoys me theres been times where i havnt bit my tung and said summit and all hell broke loose as apparently im attention seeking!! and its not their fault i keep miscarrying.. ppl who know theres ppl on their friends list who have had a mc should be more careful what they write but as they have never been there they dont think! ive got friends who talk to me on there that have had a mc and still rant on about symptoms to me!! one of my ex mates decided to have an abortion just a few days after i lost emma and thought she would share it with me thats not why we fell out she was a back stabbing :witch: lol i have taken to hiding ppls status that are preg cause im really bad at holding my tongue!! i once wrote on fb that i was feeling like it would never be me having baby and my COUSIN sent a reply.. Jain this is ridiculous. You have a status about this every other week then moan about how ur sick of ppl tellin u to appreciate what u already have. You are not the only person jealous of others but when you already have a son its hurtful to others to see ur status. This has to stop. I'm certain I'm not the only person to think this but I have the guts to say I'm fukin sick of signin onto Facebook to see you moanin about how unfair life is. Count urself lucky that u have life a lot better then others right now! then that was followed by all her mates threatening me harrassing me and generally making my life hell for about a year and a half!! its still going on now if i see any of them i get grief ive even been threatened by her bloke who wasnt even with her at the time of the status! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Serious!?!? she could have put it in nicer way if she wanted to say something!! thats a bit harsh hun!!! its a bit petty that they have all joined her bandwagon?! just block them all love, my block list has about 60 people on there that just get on my tits but i think ill take your advice and block my friends status' i know its not her fault what has happened to me but i just feel like saying to her 'you tried for sooooooo long to get pregnant and now your pregnant just enjoy it, if you feel sick try and be happy that your pregnancy is progressing well, backache at 12 weeks is a good sign so enjoy it dont moan about it' but i know she will take it the wrong way so im gonna keep my mouth shut and block her status mwahahahaa xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have blocked them all its when i see them in person now.. ive been to police and they wont do anything as i stuck up for myself so for the last 6-7 months ive ignored them and not wrote back so if it carrys on ill go back to police and shw them i havnt said anything!! yer just block her status its deffo not worth saiyng anything as u will just be taken the wrong way :/ ppl dont realise what we go thru till they go thru it them selves xx


----------



## CherylC3

I just cancelled my fb cos of ppl like tht... I really want to adopt and my dh doesn't I don't want anymore heartache but I don't think il change his mind. I phoned a private place to see about private testing and they only do the bloods im already getting tested on the nhs in julyX


----------



## cathgibbs

their nothing more than bullies hun, if it carries on def go to the police and demand something be done, they cant get away with harrasment, did you get my email hun my works email is being a bit tempermental today! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cheryl :hugs: after your next appointment have a little you time, wait a couple of months before deciding if you would like to try again, there are a few of us that cant/not trying for a good few months so your more than welcome to wait with us? hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i did cathy ill post it next week as im away this weekend and dunno if ill get a chance x

cheryl i would delete my profile but i live 50 miles away fiew rom all my friends and family and its a way i use to keep in contact with people x we started the adoption process and had initial interview and heard nothing back yet and that was 3 months ago!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats fine hun i dont think ill be needing it for a few weeks anyway, OH suggested adoption to me, right now im saying no but the way things are going it might be the most suitable option, his father adopted him as his sperm doner father is a waste of space so OH would like to adpot a bit more than me xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i really dont mind adoption we agreed that its either both of ours or neither! as i did suggest a surrogate with oh sperm as i really dont mind that but oh said he wouldnt feel comfortable x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think id love a baby either way weather it was biological or not and i dont mind missing some firsts as i think there are pleanty more to come x i love the idea of giving a unwanted baby a home x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh id love that , iv always wanted to adopt but since meeting my oh iv wanted kids with him and iv wanted a bump and wanted MS and stretch marks etc i want everything that comes with pregnancy so i think thats what i would miss if i couldnt have children? i would looooooove to adopt a little baby though and a toddler? what are the requirements to be able to adopt these days like age, relationship etc xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

18 + and either married or together 3 years + thats it really x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you shud keep ur fb then... I wud love to adopt as long ad it was a baby well under 2... But dh isn't wanting it no way the thing is I think if I go on to hav a third mc I will defo be adopting so I think this may cause bother between us I just want a baby to care for to give them a good home.. We hav everything a baby needs good home, good family and financially we ok.. I just don't ever want to go for a scan crying my eyes out again :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun i know what you mean, the thought of getting pregnant again is absolutely petrifying me but i think of all the women who have gone on to be fine after loads of mc or ectopics and i know i have to do it if i dont ill regret it, why doesnt he want to adopt hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> oh hun i know what you mean, the thought of getting pregnant again is absolutely petrifying me but i think of all the women who have gone on to be fine after loads of mc or ectopics and i know i have to do it if i dont ill regret it, why doesnt he want to adopt hun xxx

He either wants his own kid or nothing :nope: not fair if u ask me.

I was laughing the hospital gave me a leaflet yest and I just thot it was the mc one but it was called the waiting time lol they've got a leaflet for everything, I kno il be getting the mc one next wk.


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer i know the feeling! im terrified of mc again its awful that we cant just ejoy our pregnancies :/ i read a load of sucsess stories online last night about progesterone so trying to stay pos as poss! when it comes to aboption i was looking into it in my area and there were 3000+ kids needed a home last year and only 80 were under 1!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump what level are your prg levels? 

Ahhhh thats not fair Cheryl, its not fair for you to have to go through the physical pain of a mc again either if you dont want one xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno it sucks for us woman... Time to go to work and put my face on as if nothin has happened. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

what do you work as hun? why dont you go on the sick today chick? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Only really lurking here, but figured I would post.. since it is a lucky thread.. maybe it will help me get a BFP and then a sticky bean!


----------



## Bumpblues82

cathy- i dunno my levels they neer been checked!!


----------



## cathgibbs

next time you go hun request it, i did! As soon as i got my bfp i rung the drs and requested a HCG and prog level check and my hcg came back at 400odd for 14dpo and my prog was 69 which is quite high so that was good, im hoping next time they will be the same! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have to ring the specialist in coventry tonight at 6 so ill ask her if she will stick in a request for them to be checked in the letter shes gonna send my gp to keep me on progesterone till im 18 weeks. in some ways i dont wanna know if its working or not tho lol


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh request it hun, GPs dont like to draw blood to test for that,they think its 'uneccesary' but i told my Dr it will put my mind at rest and i wanted it done that day and he done it! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i was gonna contact the specialist i see here see if he will do it but i dunno if id rather just wait it out and see if it works and then if not get my level tested?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

My OH is adopted, and until he found out he was adopted (by accident when he was 23 - in my opinion he should have been told as a child) he told me he didn't really think it was a good thing, but obviously changed his tune when he realized what his life may have been like had he not been raised by the parents who cared for and loved him. But I know also that because of him being adopted, us having our own flesh and blood child would be just that much more special, since he doesn't have any blood relatives in his life. But, if we can never have our own, I know we'd adopt. We'd be giving a child the same chance at a good life that OH got. 

I am feeling so nauseous right now. I think it might be from the scare I got at 5am when OH woke me up cuz he could not find our beloved furry four-legged child Siren, who ALWAYS greats him before going to work for some treats! We looked and looked and looked and could not find her. I panicked, thinking I lost her since I was the last one to come home and maybe she sneaked by me without me realizing it before I locked the door. Finally I opened the linen closet and out she ran! OH had opened it last night before going to bed, so poor thing had been in there alll night. But she must have loved it as she never made a sound. I cried when she came running out of that closet I was soo happy our kitty-cat was OK! I told OH that was a glimpse and what my reaction will be when our kid has hidden themselves in the basement closet, snacking on a box of some snack they shouldn't be and we can't find them for 10 minutes!

I managed to go back to bed, but now after just waking up my tummy is feeling very yucky :(

6DPO ... 8 more days til testing ... if I can hold out that long ... Now time to get ready and visit doctor .. I hate going to the doctor... but I cant and shouldn't put it off!


----------



## Dani Rose

Glad you found the kitty Shellie!

I have felt awful all day, I was blaming AF but think it was my RA meds being adjusted, they increased the dose so think it was that. Headache, nausea etc.. had to wear sunglasses to block out the daylight earlier.

So so sleepy!

I even tested as I felt pg and my boobs are huge! WTF.

This TTC really messes with your head.

Cath what's the next steps hun, are the levels going down now?

Hugs everyone, cheryl sorry to see your update :( Why all the bad news lately :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bad idea! I am so dumb, I wake up feeling nauseous and am starting to get a headache and yet I still took my vitamins on an empty stomach. Got to the doctor, registered, then proceeded to vomit in the nearest toilet! I'm now in the waiting room hoping the gum I'm chewing will hide my vomit breath :(


----------



## cathgibbs

When's Af due Dani? You never know chick I got everything x for you,happy birthday to your little boy he's so gorgeous!! When did you say your going to London? Oh suggested we go up there the same weekend to meet up for drinks etc?

I really don't think they have dropped,my gprs are pos as soon as the dye travels up the stick and they are the darkest they gave ever been will find out tomorrow after my bloods have been tested,hate being stuck in bloody limbo land xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Hi Amy B and welcome to the thread!! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!

Glad you found your cat Shellie, I'd be devastated if anything ever happened to my dog!!

Dani, sorry you are feeling so rubbish :-( 

Strangely I was in more pain at the weekend with cramps before AF started. Today I am ok, no pains which is strange. I am in the foulest mood though and have been since yesterday lol!! I am being rather snappy with people at work. And, although I am very happy for all you preggie ladies don't get me wrong, I am sick of work colleagues who are on maternity coming in with their newborns!!! 3 different women this week have come in with their babies, and then everyone coos over them and talks baby stuff and then I'm always working with the pregnant woman when this happens so the rest of the shift ends up discussion of babies!!!! Sorry ladies I don't mean that I am against people being pregnant or having babies its just all the time at my job, and it's a load of salt in the wound :-( and inevitably they moan and complain too. Today I had to jut walk out of the room, then when the discussion was all about babies I complained about how my period pain was bad these days. I'm evil aren't I?


----------



## baileybubs

And again I am so happy for you preggie ladies on here, you really deserve your sticky beans, I just feel that its been so easy for my friends at work to forget about my loss.


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hi Amy B and welcome to the thread!! Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust!
> 
> Glad you found your cat Shellie, I'd be devastated if anything ever happened to my dog!!
> 
> Dani, sorry you are feeling so rubbish :-(
> 
> Strangely I was in more pain at the weekend with cramps before AF started. Today I am ok, no pains which is strange. I am in the foulest mood though and have been since yesterday lol!! I am being rather snappy with people at work. And, although I am very happy for all you preggie ladies don't get me wrong, I am sick of work colleagues who are on maternity coming in with their newborns!!! 3 different women this week have come in with their babies, and then everyone coos over them and talks baby stuff and then I'm always working with the pregnant woman when this happens so the rest of the shift ends up discussion of babies!!!! Sorry ladies I don't mean that I am against people being pregnant or having babies its just all the time at my job, and it's a load of salt in the wound :-( and inevitably they moan and complain too. Today I had to jut walk out of the room, then when the discussion was all about babies I complained about how my period pain was bad these days. I'm evil aren't I?

Im feeling exactly the same at the moment Bailey. Bump pictures keep coming up on my fb home page and iv had to hide atleast 6 different people. And 2 women in my block are pregnant and due when i was :( fingers crossed for us honey that July is our month. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

No need to cross my fingers fletch, July will be our month hun lol!!

I'm awaiting my delivery of opk's and preseed and I am making sure we bd every other day from cd10, last month we didn't bd on cd15 or cd16 coz I was just so tired from working 14 hour and I got my + opk on cd17 so I could have missed the egg. In a way in glad AF was 3 days later than I expected coz I work every other weekend on long shifts, now it's arrived on a Wednesday at least I won't be O'ing around my weekend in work!!


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone. July WILL be your month, sending millions of sticky baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x
> 
> My little bean was only measuring 6 weeks at my 12 week scan and then I waited another week to confirm no growth or heartbeat so I had a mmc in total7 weeks without any spotting or any negative symptoms at all. It was a bit of a shock to the system.
> 
> I really feel for you :hugs: :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did u hav to get a dnc? I've not to go back til next we'd to make sure it wasn't a new pregnancy... I wish it wud resolve its self..xClick to expand...

I had an erpc which is similar it's just a sort of vacuumed used instead of it being scraped but as everything was neatly contained in the sac it was easy to suc it out

I had the option of meds or just waiting for nature to do its stuff or the erpc and for me I thought the erpc would be the best for me emotionally and I think I would choose it again in the same circumstances. 

It's the waiting that gets you doesn't it? I hope you don't need to wait til next week I hope it resolves itself and soon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone and welcome to Amy 

Poppy only a week to go :happydance: I can't believe how quickly time is passing

Bailey, fletch and others I'm with you I haven't been on fb for months every time I do I just feel depressed so I'm not going back on til I'm pregnant and that could be months away

I'm sorry to see my waiting to try club is getting bigger but we can keep each others chins up xxx

Hi wiggler how is everything with you?

Shellie I'm so glad you found your kitty

Dani Sorry you are feeling crappy I hope your meds make you feel better soon

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone who needs them

This thread needs to get back to being lucky xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh man, what is going on in this thread nowadays! Hugs to all you ladies who need them!

AFM, CD21/22 and still no positive OPK! Getting mighty impatient waiting for this O to finally come! Oh how I wish I had a lovely short 28 day cycle, rather than the 35-40ish days this one will probably end up being! Oh well, maybe it means I am working on releasing an extra perfect egg.....?


----------



## baileybubs

Or two perfect eggs of you O more than once Tawn lol!!

Think, I've got over my disappointment for this month now, I am getting excited about dtd and catching the egg yay!! Can't wait for my preseed and opk's to come in the post, I'm such a geek!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's like Christmas when they arrive, what a big kid I am or a geek?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm OK thanks hun, had my drs appointment today and got referred for an early scan, should have it next week, also been prescribes a load of pills, I'll end up rattlng when I move!

Tawn - Got all my fingers crossed for a lovely perfect eggy for you :cloud9:

Bailey - I am so glad you are feeling excited! :happydance: x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you are well and I hope your pills aren't for anything serious, yay to getting an early scan xx


----------



## Wiggler

High dose folic acid, calcium suppliments and I have to continue the aspirin. The doctor was lovely, I didn't even need to ask for the scan, she asked how I was and when I told her just how scared I am and how its affecting me she wrote out an urgent referral to send off. x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like you have a lovely dr


----------



## baileybubs

I wish all doctors were as nice as that! I'm hoping my doctor will be willing to refer me for an early scan when I get my BFP, although I don't know what good it would do me as my baby was fine until 11 weeks last time.


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: I hope you can get an early scan next time :hugs: 

I got lucky, we got given a doctor who specialises in womens health. My doctor I saw in the last pregnancy asked if I was certain I had a MC and it wasn't just a heavy period :growlmad: 

The only thing this one did to annoy me was she said what a gorgeous pair of sons I have... my baby is a GIRL!!! :rofl: x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey welcome Amy..x

I'm a mobile hairdresser cath so need to work...xx

Mrs duck I wish it wud resolve itself but I think 4wks is a long time to hav been in there it must be comfy... I'm dreading a dnc too :(

Yeah for the scan wiggler..x

I'm hoping all u ladies get ur BFP in July il be staying on this thread but not ttc till the end of aug I think my body nds a cpl months rest..xx


----------



## baileybubs

That might be good for your body Cheryl, although I'm sure it might be hard for you mentally and emotionally. But we are always here to talk to about whatever! I love a good old chinwag and I feel like most other people in my life don't understand all this pregnancy, ttc and mc stuff. Even my friends that have had a mc have all got kid now so they aren't interested. Only my oh and my friend at work who's had 4 mc's seem to understand, not that I blame other people for not understanding, I don't expect them to but its hard to tell them how I'm really feeling.


----------



## baileybubs

And Wiggler your previous doctor sounds like a tool! And is that your daughter in the picture? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Wiggler

Thanks hun, she is normally running round with the cheekiest grin causing havok, so glad I could grab a piccy of her chilling out.

I totally get what you mean about people not understanding, I only have 3 proper IRL friends, a childless person and the other 2 are a married couple, the childless one has never been through pregnancy or MC but is AMAZING a brilliant support through the MCs and when I need a "OMG I am soooo scared" vent, the married couple are pregnant after 18ish months TTC and due a few weeks after I was with my first angel and they have really distanced themselves and it has really upset me, when we see each other they are friendly but I can tell they don't feel comfortable, I know they aren't doing it on purpose, but it makes me feel like I have a contagious disease :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I know how you feel, I have 3 best friends, one who has no kids and is in a long term relationship, she's always said she doesn't want kids and whenever I try to talk to her about mc and pregnancy she doesn't really respond. She was very sympathetic and caring at the time of my mc but now its like she can't be bothered. I don't know if she has her own issues she's not told me or if she's just not really interested but I don't bother talking to her about it now. One of the others has had 2 abortions. I lived with her when she had one and I know she didn't make the decision lightly, and the first one she was 16. She was great when I mc'd. And I can talk to her but I know she doesn't understand it really, even though she's had the same medication as me for the abortion.
And the last one is a male who's sister has had 2 mc's and he is caring and understanding but as a single bloke there's only so much he can understand. 
You always think that you can talk to your friends about anything, but as you grow older you realise that's not always true.


----------



## Bumpblues82

so specialist said when i phoned her that the progesterone should get me past when the placenta takes over the production as thats where i seem to have problems as she thinks my body isnt producing enough to get me past that point.. and im on it till 18 weeks just to keep my mind at rest and that if i want i can talk to the specialist here and i can stay on it longer as can help prevent pre term labour! she said i dont need to get my levels checked as there is no set guide line to what it should be as everyone is different. so roll on monday for the scan xx

hope u are all well im going away this weekend but taking my lap top with me :) im a bnb addict now!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Bfn again ladies. And no sign of AF. No idea whats going on. I'm 12dpo so maybe I O'D late and AF wasn't due yesterday. I haven't had a proper cycle since miscarriage so maybe my cycles just longer and AF is just due in a few days. I don't get why I felt like she was coming Saturday though......oh well all I can do is wait and test again another day if she doesn't show up. 12dpo is a bit late to get a bfn and then get what on a later day though. Feeling queasy this morning too and got a 12 hour shift. Trying to keep the faith but I think June isn't my month :-(

Sorry baileybubs! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Well I've just been on eBay buying clear blue opk's and a frer for next month. Got a new strategy, going to use the opk's and bd around O time every other day and whenever else we feel like and then use a frer only when I'm 14dpo!! No more disappointing IC BFN's!! An July I will catch the egg!! Going to book my tattoo for next week so I can get it done I get pregnant lol!! And party on Saturday yay!!
> Hope everyone's having a good day cxxxx

i got my stash too for testing day, etc. i like your new strategy! Go you! Great attitude! I'm praying for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> I am only buying digi opks and no ICs, test when AF is late is the way I am going, too stressful!

I agree Dani. This is very stressful...Hang in there sweetie and I'm praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Thanks Leinzlove! I hope I do O on my bday, that would be a wonderful present! I am CD19 here with my opks super faint as of yesterday, so I'm not sure it will be tomorrow exactly but even soon thereafter would be great at this rate!
> 
> I had my smear test today as well, so hopefully that news comes back all clear and healthy as I never even had an exam or bloods done after mc. That and O sound like perfect birthday pressies!

good luck on smear test results and i hope for a bday O for you!!! i had my pap today today and some cultures done and will do bloods on monday. just getting all my levels checked to make sure everything is ok and normal. :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> When's Af due Dani? You never know chick I got everything x for you,happy birthday to your little boy he's so gorgeous!! When did you say your going to London? Oh suggested we go up there the same weekend to meet up for drinks etc?
> 
> I really don't think they have dropped,my gprs are pos as soon as the dye travels up the stick and they are the darkest they gave ever been will find out tomorrow after my bloods have been tested,hate being stuck in bloody limbo land xxx



For some reason I missed this! I think it's 7-9 of sep! Lady gaga the sat pm :) 

Finners had a great birthday! 


Waiting impatiently for my backdrop and lights. Got 3 enquiries last night! Eeeek hope this takes off!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning all!

Ttcbabyisom - thanks, I'm trying to stay positive and not let it get me down! PMA all the way hehe! Let's catch those eggs!!

Bump - glad your doctor is doing something hun. If you don't mind me asking, at what stage did you mc before? I worry about my progesterone levels but I know they won't test me coz I've only had 1 mc.

Dani - glad you ds enjoyed his birthday

Tawn - happy birthday! Think I'm a couple of days late with that sorry!! Hope you o'd and caught the eggy!!

I made a realisation last night, I don't want to be heavily pregnant when I get married, which we are hoping to do in September next year (just need to pick a place and book it!!) so that means that after Novembers cycle this year I will have to stop ttc for a few months!! That only leaves 5 cycles left for me to catch that egg eeeek!! I WILL be pregnant by Christmas!! 

And just a quick question, it's never concerned me before but I have always had really short periods. They only last 2-3 days. This isn't anything for me to worry about is it?


----------



## Dani Rose

My AF is light too. Well until mc and clomid. Im on cd 6 and still wearing a tampon :(

I think light is a worry from what I've been reading but we have been pg before so I wouldn't worry too much. Think it's a thin lining? Like I said though the fact we've been pg makes me think it's not always a cause for concern


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh and as for wedding that is why we delayed and had ds. Got married when he was 2 now back ttc lol. Never ends! 

Hopefully u get a pre and post wedding baby ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I was thinking that it can't be much of a problem as I was pg! And I know from my check up scans after mc that my lining was 11mm think which doctor said is normal. My period isn't light, just short. Maybe it's just heavy and short rather than gradual....it doesn't seem to get to medium flow it just short of starts heavy then spots by the morning of cd3. 

But then I worry that I only got pg coz I had just come off the bc pill. Sometimes they say you are more fertile after coming off it. But they also say you are more fertile after a mc too and yet here I am on my third cycle ttc after mc lol! I over think too much!
I'm making sure I write everything in a diary though so if I'm still having problems conceiving in a few months I have the proof for the doctor!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks dani, that would be good, one before and after! For some reason I always pictured me already having a baby by the time I got married, I don't know why.....hopefully its a sign that I will!


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm sure you will. I think. All the same things. Just keep remembering it's normal to take any couple a year. Mc or not. Have you watched the great sperm race? It really puts into perspective how hard it is to catch that egg!


----------



## baileybubs

No I've not watched it....might have to see if I can watch it, help me be more realistic about my chances lol!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

bailey ive lost 6 between 5 and 14 weeks x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm crossing all my fingers and toes that this time is your sticky bean and that the progesterone helps bump, you deserve to have that rainbow baby in your arms xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

It's bound to be on you tube or something. Really opened my eyes. The hard thing is how easy other ppl get pg again when we don't but I have to just detach myself from all that. It's clearly not normal for me and we will get there I promise x


----------



## Bumpblues82

dani - my problem is i get pregnant too easily my womb isnt fussy enough and accepts eggs that are not quite right that would just come away with a period normally :/ so getting preg easily isnt always a good thing xx

bailey - me too i know a second tri mc is really rare so hopin that if i get past 14 weeks this time ill be fine xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bump - praying that this one is super sticky for you and that 14 weeks comes quickly without too much stress xx

Dani - Did you have any trouble conceiving your other 2 children? I've been struggling with the fact that while it took us 9 months to conceive our DD, I had just come off BC and didn't get a period for the first 3 months of that, then I really had no idea what I was doing in terms of reading my body for signs of ovulation. BUT, we didn't lose babies before her. I would rather it just take longer to fall than to lose babies (especially more than 1 in a row).


----------



## baileybubs

Tried to watch it on YouTube dani and it's saying video not available. Oh well nevermind! I think I need to do what you do though and stop comparing myself to everyone else. And be more realistic! I've only has 2 cycles since mc and even if you do everything at the right time there's still only a 20% chance that the egg will be fertilised and implant successfully! We will get there and we will appreciate our babies for the little miracles that they will be!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies!

Bumpblues, I hope that your last lost was the last one and that this little one is a perfect little eggie and is here to stay! Glad you're on progesterone, it may just be the perfect glue for your babe to stick real good!!

It's just after 5am and I got up to make OH his turkey sandwich for lunch at work (he says it just tastes soo much better when I make it for him lol). Gonna go back to sleep for a couple of hours as I worked the evening shift last night but wanted to check in first! Still feeling nauseous this morning :( Maybe it's still left over tummy yuckiness from the migraine I had yesterday. But my head feels ok now after having slept for 4 hours. I hope this nausea goes away, I want to sleep a little longer :(

Or it could just be wishful thinking that I could be having morning sickness already lol. I can't imagine being able to have morning sickness starting as early as 6dpo can it?? Well if my tummy still feels gross for the next couple of days then I might start thinking it's possible. For now I'm going to blame kitty-cat scares and migraines!

Also I think maybe I had some spotting yesterday? My creamy cm was just the tiniest bit of brown a couple of times when I wiped. Again, it's all just wishful thinking as I seem to have had spotting around this time the last couple of cycles which were BFNs!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump I get that but if it takes me a year then I lose it again then there isn't really a better option kwim? It's about the right time I suppose.

My DD was an ooops. Ds I ttc a year and 1st round of clomid.

Last July pg an ooops and jan was 1st soy cycle. Now cycle 4 post mc and nothing so I think my body just pleases itself :( clomid failed last cycle. 

Really annoying


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - I would LOVE to have a 2 day AF!! That would be awesome =) But if you're worried about it affecting you while TTC, maybe ask your doctor about it?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Dani Rose said:


> Bump I get that but if it takes me a year then I lose it again then there isn't really a better option kwim? It's about the right time I suppose.
> 
> My DD was an ooops. Ds I ttc a year and 1st round of clomid.
> 
> Last July pg an ooops and jan was 1st soy cycle. Now cycle 4 post mc and nothing so I think my body just pleases itself :( clomid failed last cycle.
> 
> Really annoying

That would be annoying lovely :(

The worst part of all of this TTC and MC business is the feeling that your body isn't behaving the way it 'should'. Well for me I think that's it anyway...


----------



## Dani Rose

Defo. I just wish we were in control. The more I control the least it seems to happen though. I do think not trying is my charm but that is impossible when it's on your mind so much. This month I'm eating/drinking what and when I want. Sunbeds. You name it. 

If its meant to be it will be


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! 

Shellie, I hope it is an early pg symptom! Fx'd! When are you testing?

Bailey, Ummmmm I would LOVE to have a 2-3 day period! lol. I have a 6 day period, which feels like foreeeeeevvvver.

Dani, doing all those things that you have been holding off on (alcohol, sun beds etc!) will likely bring you an "oops" bfp :) And if not, at least it is more fun

Mummy_2_One, not sure if I asked you if you O'd yet? where are you in your cycle?

Bump, fx'd that the next 10 weeks or so fly and you have your sticky bean!

AFM, CD22/23 here! Opks were almost positive (but not yet) yesterday so hoping they are dark dark dark this afternoon! DTD with preseed last night, so hoping this is my month! Plus, I just passed my "Life in the UK" test today! (need it for my indefinite leave to remain and eventual citizenship) So hopefully the good news keeps coming! Fx'd


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Tawn. I don't use OPKs but I get pain when I O, and I had that Friday night, Saturday and part of Sunday... So I think O was on Sunday and hopefully we've caught the egg =)

Fingers crossed for you for this arvo! Hoping we get our BFPs around mid July :happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi Tawn. I don't use OPKs but I get pain when I O, and I had that Friday night, Saturday and part of Sunday... So I think O was on Sunday and hopefully we've caught the egg =)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you for this arvo! Hoping we get our BFPs around mid July :happydance:

Out of interest though, does that sound right? Does anyone else get O pain and also track ovulation using tests?


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy of one - I can get O pain all through my cycle, my ovaries appear to ache whilst developing the follicle, releasing the egg and afterwards!! So I have to use opk's to identify which O pain was actually O lol!

And I am really lucky to only have AF for 2 days, she seems to have gone already but I still have cramps and mad backache!! Im not gonna worry about it yet though, coz who knows I may be pregnant soon anyway hehe!

Tawn - yay on passing the life in the uk test!!! That's awesome news!!


----------



## baileybubs

And dani I'm thinking the same as you, but I'm still gonna use opk's I think just so I know when to expect AF seen as my cycles are whacky since mc. 

It's hard not to think about isn't it? Even if I wasn't using opk's I'd still be thinking about when I ovulate and stuff so I figure I may as well still use them.


----------



## Tawn

I get O pains mid-cycle as well. The month that I got my bfp, I had one massive O pain followed by a day of loads of EWCM so I guessed I o'd the next day.

Then since my miscarriage, my O pains are a bit more drawn out. I had sharp O pains on Monday (but my OPK was negative) and have been having sore, achey O pains all week on and off since then (plus fertile cm is increasing) all week and then I am hoping the OPK will finally be positive today (which means I would probably O tomorrow, since you O 12-36 hours after a +)

I never thought I would use OPKs as I knew so easily when I o'd before my m/c but my cycle has been a little all over the place since so it is nice to know for sure.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

OK, we'l I'm quietly confident then... First O pain on a Friday night and EWCM started on the Saturday. BDing-wise, I think all bases should have been covered. FINGERS CROSSED!!

bailey - I think I get O pain at O time and then it sticks around afterwards. Have never really had it between AF and prior to a day before EWCM shows up. Have had some today though and a few days ago. With my daughter I remember having pains bad enough to make me wonder about an ectopic about 5 wks in so I had an early scan to check she was in my uterus. Bodies are odd things...


----------



## Tawn

Yay! :happydance: FINALLY got my +OPK this cycle. Delayed a whole week because of stress, but it is here! Dtd last night, but not sure if we will get around to it tonight as I am going out with friends and probably won't be back until late and DH will be asleep. Do you think dtd yesterday and tomorrow would be good enough?

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0122.jpg?t=1340984635


----------



## fletch_W

yay for a + opk Tawn! i think yest and tom will be enough to catch the eggy. cant wait to see your bfp soon!! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

yey tawn next it will be a pos hpt and your :bfp:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!! Tawn that's great! And I think dtd yesterday and tomorrow should be fine him. Especially with using preseed, hopefully it will keep spermies from dtd yesterday safe and alive and waiting for that eggy when you release it! And if you don't release the egg for another 24 - 36 hours then dtd tomorrow should catch it instead!

For some reason I'm feeling fed up today.....not about ttc, just fed up in general. Damn hormones!! Think I'm gonna do searches for wedding stuff to cheer me up lol! Not that we have saved up anywhere near enough money to get anything yet lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies! I know it is silly to be so excited for a pos opk but it has been a loooonnnng cycle already lol. Feeling strangely positive today though (even though I should be disappointed about not being able to dtd tonight) maybe this is finally my rainbow month!!! Fx'd!


----------



## baileybubs

I felt the same when I got my positive opk, I was sooooo giddy lol!!

FX'd it is your rainbow month hun, and hopefully I will be a week or two behind you!!


----------



## Poppy84

Yaaaay Tawn!!!!! Congratulations. Ur BFP will be round the corner now.

Afm- I'm so happy. Gave in and got a doppler and iv just heart the heartbeat. I cried with happiness


----------



## Tawn

Thanks bailey! I sincerely hope you are right on both counts! After all, we have ver similar stories... Got pg right after quitting bcp and now on 3rd cycle post mc. Hopefully we are heading to bfps now too!!!

Btw I am sorry you are having an off day :hugs: look at pretty wedding dresses to make you feel better! Who cares if you can afford em, just looking at all that pretty should make you feel better!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poppy that's amazing!!! Sooooo happy for you!

How much did the Doppler set you back and where did you get it from? I'm considering getting one when I finally get my BFP coz an early scan won't ease my mind much as my baby almost made it to second trimester.


----------



## Tawn

Omg Poppy how amazing!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hun, enjoy it! You deserve to be happy! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol thanks Tawn, I'm looking at wedding cakes!! So expensive for just a cake lol!!

I've just installed photobucket on my iPhone so gonna test I can work it to upload my opk's/Frers when the time comes so here's a random picture of my dog and my mums dog lol!!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/e262f185.jpg


----------



## nesSAH

Wow! Been a while ladies :hi:
*ttcbabyisom, Fletch, Tawn, Bailey, ShellieLabTek*: Sending all you ladies :dust: for July!! I know July will be a wonderful month for y'all..

*Mrs Duck, Dani Rose*: Again, praying you guys get to TTC asap :hugs:

*Bumps*: hope you are feeling great today hun

*Poppy*: Awww that's great news...nothing more reassuring :dance:


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Aw poppy that's amazing!!! Sooooo happy for you!
> 
> How much did the Doppler set you back and where did you get it from? I'm considering getting one when I finally get my BFP coz an early scan won't ease my mind much as my baby almost made it to second trimester.

It's called sonoline b. got it recommended from ladies on another thread. It was about £40 off amazon. Worth every penny!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

nessah im not really but i dont wanna complain my sickness is getting worse i almost threw up in the supermarket lol and i have a really strobg tummy and im never sick!! but hey ho i dont mind as long as baby is ok xx i dont think it likes the car its making me really ill being in the car :/ 

poppy i got a angel sounds one from ebay won it on a bid for 10£ its brand new! i cant wait tlll im 9 weeks to start trying to hear baby x


----------



## baileybubs

That's not a bad price poppy, might look into getting one myself. Just need the baby so I I have a heartbeat to hear hahaha :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Tawn - Yay for ov! Got all my fingers crossed for your BFP this cycle!! :happydance:

Poppy - Awww thats amazing! I got my doppler yesterday and *think* I heard the placenta :cloud9: Still a few weeks off hearing the HB though

OMG Cath I hope the surgery goes ok :hugs: I am furious for you that they left you for so long :hugs: :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx

Oh cath :-( I can't believe it. So sorry! I really hope ur going to be ok. Praying for u xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler- what's the placenta sound like?


----------



## Wiggler

There are arteries either side of the uterus that sound whoosy in time to your heartbeat, then in the middle really low down was a really quiet whoosy wind sound in time to my HB which I think was it :cloud9: x x x


----------



## nesSAH

Oh *Cath* hun: my prayers are with you. 

*Bump*: Sorry your feeling :sick: As long as bubs is okay, right, welcome to the joys of motherhood.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cath I am so sorry!! I can't believe everything you are going through Hun. Praying thy the surgery goes ok for you, thinking of you :hug: xxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## too_scared

oh cath! :hugs: sending you tons of healing vibes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath I'm so sorry, why on earth have they left you so long before doing something BEFORE it ruptured? Thinking of you xxx

Poppy that's wonderful :happydance: I've heard that is a good make of Doppler I'm going to get one next time I'm pregnant

Tawn yay for positive opk and congratulations on passing your test :happydance:

Wiggler more good news :happydance: next time it will be the heartbeat yay

Bump sorry you feel sicky x

I hope everyone else is well. Welcome to the weekend anyone got anything nice planned, bump you're off to Drayton manor aren't you?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Nessah I was never ill with my son :/ I think I'm team pink as been ill with the two girls I know I list x 

Cathy I'm do sorry hun I'd kick up a fuss they shouldn't have left u x


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> There are arteries either side of the uterus that sound whoosy in time to your heartbeat, then in the middle really low down was a really quiet whoosy wind sound in time to my HB which I think was it :cloud9: x x x

How do I know if I heard the hb or the placenta or the arteries?


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> I hope everyone else is well. Welcome to the weekend anyone got anything nice planned, bump you're off to Drayton manor aren't you?

I'm off to Lytham tomorrow to have an all day partay with my best mate for his birthday! Will be nice to see all my old school friends, although I haven't seen them since before I was even pregnant so hoping not too many of them will be weird with me. I'm sure they won't.


----------



## Wiggler

Poppy84 said:


> Wiggler said:
> 
> 
> There are arteries either side of the uterus that sound whoosy in time to your heartbeat, then in the middle really low down was a really quiet whoosy wind sound in time to my HB which I think was it :cloud9: x x x
> 
> How do I know if I heard the hb or the placenta or the arteries?Click to expand...

The first ting I did with my doppler was find the arteries, they are either side of your uterus, near your hips, they are loud and the same timing as your heart, and a bit swooshy, then I looked in the middle very very low down and there was this quieter and softer swooshy windy noise with the same beat as my heart, which I am assuming is the placenta :cloud9: 

The babies HB will be very fast, and sounds like a train or galloping horse, once you find the arteries and have a listen you will be able to tell what is yours and what is babys x x x


----------



## Poppy84

I can't find arteries. I can find my hb with says about 80 and what I thought was baby at 135


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Welcome to the weekend anyone got anything nice planned, bump you're off to Drayton manor aren't you?
> 
> I'm off to Lytham tomorrow to have an all day partay with my best mate for his birthday! Will be nice to see all my old school friends, although I haven't seen them since before I was even pregnant so hoping not too many of them will be weird with me. I'm sure they won't.Click to expand...

That will be lovely, I'm sure you will have a great time xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy84 said:


> I can't find arteries. I can find my hb with says about 80 and what I thought was baby at 135

I just know I would become obsessed with the Doppler, I hope you can't overdose with it :dohh:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Yay!! Tawn that's great! And I think dtd yesterday and tomorrow should be fine him. Especially with using preseed, hopefully it will keep spermies from dtd yesterday safe and alive and waiting for that eggy when you release it! And if you don't release the egg for another 24 - 36 hours then dtd tomorrow should catch it instead!

I agree with bailey Tawn! yesterday to have them there and waiting or tomorrow to catch a newly 'hatched' eggy should be all you need! Fingers crossed!!

:dust:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cath - I'm so sorry :( Please let us know how surgery goes. Did they know the pregnancy was still in your tube? I would be looking into whether they've followed proceedure with you.

Praying for you lovely. xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

bump - I was sick as anything with my DD!! At least morning sickness is a good sign xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

it is but i worry about waking up and its gone as every time thats happened ive lost baby1


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cath I am soo sorry! I hope all goes well with the surgery.

Poppy so happy u heard ur baby! 135 sound like a good hb :)

AFM, my tummy still feels yucky. And now I have weird cramps. But I think I had weird cramps last month and that was a BFN!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bumpblues82 said:


> it is but i worry about waking up and its gone as every time thats happened ive lost baby1

I don't know what to say to reassure you. It certainly is terrifying. I'm starting to get really down now on this cycle and I think it's just a self-preservation tactic so that if it's a BFN for us, or worse still if I lose another baby I won't be so upset? I hate what MC has done to what should be an amazing journey to parenthood xx

You're doing some things differently this time though, aren't you? Taking progesterone? I have a good feeling about this bub for you :kiss:


----------



## Poppy84

I don't know what I found on Doppler yest but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165


----------



## Wiggler

Glad you found it hun, where was you looking before? x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm at Drayton manor theme park in the kiddy bit and there are literally 6-7 heavily preg woman next to me making me feel down cause I want a huge bump :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy84 said:


> I don't know what I found on Doppler yest but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165

Yay that sounds like a healthy baby heartbeat :happydance: 

Isn't there an indication of the sex of the baby depending on its rate of heartbeat at certain periods of the pregnancy.......or have I just made that up? :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bumpblues82 said:


> I'm at Drayton manor theme park in the kiddy bit and there are literally 6-7 heavily preg woman next to me making me feel down cause I want a huge bump :(

You'll be at that stage before you know it bump. Have a lovely time at Drayton xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Trying lol can't go on anything lol and sickness is killing me I'm scared to eat :/ x but don't wanna complain x


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler said:


> Glad you found it hun, where was you looking before? x x x

I was looking too far to the right. It must have been an artery


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what I found on Doppler yest but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165
> 
> Yay that sounds like a healthy baby heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> Isn't there an indication of the sex of the baby depending on its rate of heartbeat at certain periods of the pregnancy.......or have I just made that up? :dohh:Click to expand...

In another thread they said a faster heart rate means girl. It's wierd cos I have a strong feeling it's a girl. Although I really couldn't care less. All I want is a baby and I'll be happy with anything! Miscarriage completely changes ur way of thinking.


----------



## Poppy84

Bumpblues82 said:


> Trying lol can't go on anything lol and sickness is killing me I'm scared to eat :/ x but don't wanna complain x

R u with people that don't know ur pregnant? In going to Disneyland Paris in 4 weeks for our 1 year anniversary. There are 8 rides I can't go on. I'll just have to spend my time queuing to have my pic taken with Disney characters instead haha


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy84 said:


> I don't know what I found on Doppler yest but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165

maybe it was the placenta before? Either way glad you found it for sure this time! Must be a wonderful sound Poppy :):):) I hope I'll get to hear such a lovely sound some day soon! Perhaps I'll get a doppler whenever I finally get my BFP (keep your fingers crossed for me that it's soon!!)

AFM, my tummy is STILL feeling yucky, and I'm sitting here eating crackers :p still convinced in no way could it be a pregnancy symptom as I can't imagine having symptoms this soon. I'm only 8DPO (technically a little less as I'm sure I O'd in the late evening). I'm not going to test yet, I know some of you ladies got a pos this early but I'm terrified of seeing a BFN :( actually maybe more terrified of seeing a BFP this early, as I'd hate to end up having a chemical pregnancy. I'm gonna hold out as long as mentally possible! I don't even have any preg tests, well maybe one left over from last cycle. Plus I already peed this morning so no testing today for sure! 

To the ladies who have had morning sickness in pregnancy, how early did you get it? I never had morning sickness with my angel baby, other then feeling a little barfy for one or two days and that was perhaps when I was around 6 or 7 weeks along. And when I did have nausea in the 2ww before my BFP it was always around when I had a headache (and I basically ALWAYS feel barfy or vomit when I have a headache). I did have a headache 3 days ago, but the nausea started before my headache, and usually the nausea with my migraines lasts no more then 24hours. We're now going over 72 hours. Why is my tummy playing mean tricks on me?? :nope:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

ohhh Poppy I just noticed your ticker says 12 weeks!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Poppy No was just with oh n ds :/ I spent all day in the sun waiting for them lol 

Shellie I got it as soon as I hit 5 weeks was really bad yesterday cause I'd been in the car 3 hrs and that makes it worse! Not so bad today tho x


----------



## Poppy84

ShellieLabTek said:


> ohhh Poppy I just noticed your ticker says 12 weeks!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know. In some ways time has gone quickly and in other ways it has dragged. Scan on wed


Iv only had a few days of really bad sickness. I had loads of pulls and twinge type cramps around dpo5-10 though


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Well ladies, the sun is shining on this lovely day and I am happy to say I got a great present today! I started having some seriously painful O pains last night and woke up to some proper EWCM today which makes me so happy because I haven't had any signs of O this last week and I was worried I wasn't going to this cycle. Just hope the OPK is dark or fully positive later tonight!
> 
> Called DH and told him we are going to make a birthday baby tonight after he gets back from work, and he was all giddy and excited since he knows that we got pregnant on stepson's birthday last time.
> 
> Feeling lucky! After all, since my birthday is today (the 26th) and I am turning 26, this is supposed to be my "Golden Year!"
> 
> Haha, I just realized how happy ovary pain and ewcm made me. Guess that makes it hard for people to buy me that as a present! :haha:

Happy belated birthday and this message made me smile. Hope you get your miracle soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> The mc I tht I had at 4 wks was a mc and it's still inside me, hav to go back for a follow up scan to make sure it hasn't grown so they can do a dnc I'm heartbroken ttc. :cry:

Ugh, i'm so sorry. :-( I'm here for you girl. :hugs:


----------



## Sirbaby

Good luck lady's


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x

Yes, I had that. They called mine a "missed" miscarriage. It's where the zygote/fetus dies inside you but you have no symptoms and your placenta continues to grow giving you those normal pregnancy symptoms. I saw the heartbeat (couldn't hear it yet) at 6 weeks or so and when went back at the 10+3 mark, it was one so it was dead inside me during that whole time. I found out on a Monday, had the D&C that following Wednesday. I was glad to hurry and get it over with. Didn't want to wait for it to happen naturally. Good luck sweetie. I'm thinking and praying for you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> In trying hard today to be positive and not feel blue......3 months after my miscarriage and still no sign of a BFP *sigh* I know its silly and I've got my PMA working for me but sometimes I just wonder why I couldn't be someone who managed to be pregnant again just a couple of weeks after miscarriage!! Weirdly my friend at work who has had 4 mc's and is ttc too also got AF show up today!! Would be really cool of we both caught the egg this month! But I was feeling peed off in general at everything today. Tis the nature of the female hormones I guess!
> 
> Cheryl - my baby died at 11 weeks, I only had medical intervention at nearly 13 weeks and 5 weeks after that I still had retained tissue. They gave me mega strong antibiotics (which have nasty side effects) and they finally managed to clear it all, and I was fine. It didn't have any bad effects on me or my cycle (as far as I know). Just ask for antibiotics hun and make sure you keep getting follow up scans to make sure it's all clear. Again I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again, thinking of you xxxxx
> 
> Anyone got any exciting plans for this weekend? I'm getting drunk with my best mate, I've known him since we were kids and not seen him for ages!

Ugh, i'm crying reading your post...one of those nights. I'm thankful for your PMA...it helps me. We'll get our rainbow babies, i just know it! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> I'm sorry af came baileybumps
> U WILL get ur BFP soon!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so terrified of another mmc. One week until I find out

I'm PRAYING for you Poppy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Bailey I feel the same as you too :(
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, this AF is kicking my ass! was also DS 3rd bday etc and had 2 days off work to spend with him.
> 
> I am not doing OPKs, ICs etc this cycle, BDing as and when. I will temp and be aware of CM etc, so will still be TTC just want to be more relaxed. Not doing clomid either until Sep probably now.
> 
> This AF has been brutal and I have had a 3 day headache (still here and feel sick) Clots the lot :(
> 
> I will be on here and there but I am taking a wee break from all the TTC craziness so might be quiet this month.
> 
> Will be thinking of you all and checking for updates etc

We'll be thinking of you Dani! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Yay! :happydance: FINALLY got my +OPK this cycle. Delayed a whole week because of stress, but it is here! Dtd last night, but not sure if we will get around to it tonight as I am going out with friends and probably won't be back until late and DH will be asleep. Do you think dtd yesterday and tomorrow would be good enough?
> 
> https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0122.jpg?t=1340984635

YAY!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tawn. I don't use OPKs but I get pain when I O, and I had that Friday night, Saturday and part of Sunday... So I think O was on Sunday and hopefully we've caught the egg =)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you for this arvo! Hoping we get our BFPs around mid July :happydance:
> 
> Out of interest though, does that sound right? Does anyone else get O pain and also track ovulation using tests?Click to expand...

Yep, sure do. I get O pains and I track using opk's. I think its important to do both. I do my temp too and my temps are so crazy sometimes that ff gets confused so as long as i mark when my pains happen and when my positive opk's are, i know the truth. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know what I found on Doppler yest but it wasnt heartbeat. I googled how to use the sonolineb and I was using it in completely the wrong place. Freaked out a little thinking there is no heartbeat but absolutely definitely found it now. Hbr was about 165
> 
> Yay that sounds like a healthy baby heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> Isn't there an indication of the sex of the baby depending on its rate of heartbeat at certain periods of the pregnancy.......or have I just made that up? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> In another thread they said a faster heart rate means girl. It's wierd cos I have a strong feeling it's a girl. Although I really couldn't care less. All I want is a baby and I'll be happy with anything! Miscarriage completely changes ur way of thinking.Click to expand...

It sure does. :-( But we'll get through it together!!!


----------



## CherylC3

ttcbabyisom said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I was half expecting it but I'm worried how I mc 4wks ago and it's all inside me.. Has anyone had tht?? She said she nds to wait til next wk to make sure it's not a new pregnancy b4 I get a dnc...x
> 
> Yes, I had that. They called mine a "missed" miscarriage. It's where the zygote/fetus dies inside you but you have no symptoms and your placenta continues to grow giving you those normal pregnancy symptoms. I saw the heartbeat (couldn't hear it yet) at 6 weeks or so and when went back at the 10+3 mark, it was one so it was dead inside me during that whole time. I found out on a Monday, had the D&C that following Wednesday. I was glad to hurry and get it over with. Didn't want to wait for it to happen naturally. Good luck sweetie. I'm thinking and praying for you.Click to expand...

Thanks so much just dying to get in for my dnc now to move on...xxx

Bailey and dani don't lose hope you will get there soon ladies, chin up.... Atleast we've got each other.. :hugs:

Tawn yeh for pos OPK Hun go catch ur egg...xx

Mrs duck how are u doin lady?? :hugs:
Any updates on cath??xxx
Poppy I don't think u nd to worry Hun I think this is ur rainbow..xxx:happydance:

Shellie ive got a good feeling for u this month. Cx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm officially crappong myself now... On Friday I felt so sick it was unreal yesterday I felt I'll but no where near as bad then today travelling back just very slightly queasy I'm worries incase summits up as that always seems to be the case when this happens x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone I hope you are all well and are all having a lovely weekend xx

Bump try not to worry I know easier said than done,I'm sure this will be your rainbow baby x

Cheryl do you know when you can go in for your d&c or is it up to you when you decide you don't want to wait for it to happen naturally?

I have just taken mother in law back to the airport so now it's just me and dh again......entertaining is tiring :wacko:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Entertaining IS tiring MrsDuck. Enjoy the time with DH now that she's gone. x

Bump, can you see a doctor in the morning if you're worried? Sickness can come and go (mine did with DD), so try not to stress too much. What other symptoms do you still have? :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have a scan in 21 hrs time lol so will see then but i did a hpt when i got back and its darker than ever even as dark as the control line so i figure if sumit was up it would be lighter xx im still really sleepy all the time and boobs are starting to get uncomfortable.. x


----------



## MrsDuck

That all sounds positive bump, I hope your scan can give you some reassurance xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Has anyone heard from cath? I hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i feel like im just waiting for it to all be over its awful :/ mind u the last 2 weeks since i found out has gone quickly so hopefully the next 6 will till i get to 12 weeks :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just had a play with doppler n found my arteries lol just 3 more weeks till i could poss hear hb :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

I have the worst hangover ever!! I haven't been drinking really since pregnancy and mc and man does my body not like it!!! Didnt even get out of bed til 1pm haha!! I did really well though, I thought I'd get a bit upset with getting drunk and start crying about my miscarriage but I was still in a good mood when I eventually went to bed!

I had originally planned not to drink but figured that as I'm clearly not pregnant and at the beginning of my cycle I may as well! Gonna go on a detox and diet as of tomorrow though so cutting out booze for a while. Hopefully I'll get my BFP this month so last night will be the last bit of booze I have for a year yay!

How's everyone doing today?

Cath - if by chance you are reading this I hope you are ok, thinking of you xxx

Bump - I hope you are feeling better. I'm sure everything is fine hun, I know it's hard not to worry though

Poppy - cant wait to see your scan pic of your gorgeous little bean!!

Ttcbabyisom - I'm sorry my post made you cry!! But glad my PMA helps! It's hard to always stay positive but we will get there, every last one of us and I'll be on here cheering everyone on with my PMA until we are all holding our rainbow babies in our arms!


----------



## AmyB1978

Guess this thread is lucky after all... look what I got this morning!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01437.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baileybubs

Wow congratulations amy!!! What an amazing line!!!

And yes it is lucky and July will be my month I can just feel it! And Shellie, fletch, dani, ttcbabyisom, Tawn and Mummyofone (hope I havent forgotten anyone!!) 

Mrs duck and Cath I'm hoping you won't be too far behind us too.

Should be getting my preseed in the post tomorrow yay!!


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Amy! Beautiful line! 

Hey ladies, I have a question. My OPKs are STILL positive? I got my first positive Friday afternoon and they have been consistently positive since then (including just now Sunday afternoon) So I guess if you count Friday, Sat and Sunday that is 3 days of +. I have only used OPKs one other cycle and they went neg again the next day, so not sure what this means? Anyone have any insight?


----------



## baileybubs

I would imagine it means that you are having a long surge of LH Tawn. I would think that you haven't actually O'd yet if it's still surging......but that's just a guess Hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bump try and stay positive I know it's hard. Yay for finding your arteries like you said it'll be babies heartbeat in a few more weeks. I hope all is good with your scan tomorrow.

Thanks bailey, I'm staying positive and hoping all will go well with my op, it won't be cancerous and I can start ttc in August......PMA right :thumbup:

I haven't been drunk since Christmas, drink lots of freshly squeezed orange juice to top up your vit c and you should start to feel better......and painkillers of course xx

Amy congratulations that didn't take long

Hi Tawn I believe it just means that you are having a long surge, some people have a really short surge and sometimes miss it with opks and others have really long surges that last a few days I don't think either is better or worse than the other just different. Keep bd'ing and I hope you catch that eggy xx


----------



## fletch_W

congrats amy! 

went to view a house today so hoping for my July bfp so that we can move in and get excited about a baby coming to live with us! :) so excited. just have to talk hubby round to moving and we will be in by the end of July! eek! hopefully all this positivity will end up in us conceiving easily :) fingers crossed for everyone else too!

CONGRATS AMY!!! that is such a good line! gives me hope that this thread is still lucky :D

Cath im so so sorry to hear that they left you to get so far that it caused your tube to rupture. i hate the nhs!!! sending you lots of hugs and well wishes xxxxxxxx

i havent managed to catch up with everyone else but i did read that Poppy heard her bubs heartbeat! that is so exciting!!!!! i caqnnot wait to hear about your scan on wednesday!! 

bump your scan is tomorrow right? let us know how it goes!! excited to hear all about it. the sickness is a good sign, i had no symptoms before my mc so i knew it wasnt going to stick. But i have a great feeling this is your rainbow baby :) xxxxx

sorry i havent caught up on everyone. i hope everyone is well. 

Bailey, July is our month!! i should be ovulating end of this week. fxd anyway :) p.s. what is pre seed? should i get some? xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations Amy! That is a brilliant line!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## fletch_W

lol i just read that i put congrats amy twice. im watching tv as i write.. :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

Congrats Amy welcome to the club :) 

I've just woke up from a nap that's my second today!!


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - I am due to ovulate end of this week too hopefully, unless it's late like last month! And preseed is a sperm friendly lube that helps the spermies stay safe and alive whilst travelling through the cervical canal. It's kinda like increasing the cervical mucous, coz mine wasn't very apparent last month so I thought I'd see if this helps.


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Fletch - I am due to ovulate end of this week too hopefully, unless it's late like last month! And preseed is a sperm friendly lube that helps the spermies stay safe and alive whilst travelling through the cervical canal. It's kinda like increasing the cervical mucous, coz mine wasn't very apparent last month so I thought I'd see if this helps.

im going to start testing today as i have no idea when i ovulate. my ticker says 7 days so who knows. 

i might have to buy myself some. worth a shot i suppose :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies iv just came out of hospital,I'm a medical mystery apparently,my tube was left alone yay the sac is smaller in real life than on the scan my hcg is now down to 1000 instead of 1400 as it was on Monday so they think the methotrexate is working,when they done went inside me last night they gave me a good clean out as there was a lot of old blood which they think was from the time I went to a&e as I had signs of internal bleeding then but was left to wait 4 hours so I'm complaining about the triage nurse we seen,I'm in real bad pain my belly button feels like its been ripped out and glued back in,have to go back Tuesday as he might want to do another op,glad iv finally got a consultant with common sense xxx


----------



## fletch_W

great news about your tube! glad youre okay. hope the pain stops soon and everything gets back to normal for you asap. big hugs xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Amy- congratulations hun xx

Cath- what a relief!!!! I'm so sorry ur in pain though but at least u know it's all getting sorted out xxxx

Bumpblues- Good luck at ur scan tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cath that's fantastic news about your tube, I'm glad you've now got a good consultant and I hope your pain goes away soon xx :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you are in pain hun but glad your tube is ok. So glad to hear you have finally got a decent doctor!

Fletch - my ticket is all wrong, my cycle was longer this month so it's possible I've got 2 weeks til I ovulate but it's more likely to be in a week I hope! Gonna start using my opk's on Friday as that's cd10. I started using them at cd6 last month and got really frustrated lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How's the hangover now bailey are you feeling better yet?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling a bit better lol, no headache and managed to eat haha! Just feeling groggy now. It's a good job that I didn't have anything to do today! It's been quite nice actually as oh is at work so had a nice day relaxing on my own watching csi lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you are feeling better and what a result not to have a headache (I'm never that lucky). That's what Sunday's are for, feet up relaxing, watching rubbish on tv and eating rubbish food xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yep all chilled out today and eating rubbish, getting myself prepared for salads and no chocolate and booze as of tomorrow lol!!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm in the :bfp: club now too!!! I tested for the heck of it tonight and that 2nd line showed immediately!! :happydance: I'm going to take another with FMU...I have 2 left so no harm right? Yaaayyyyyy! :cloud9:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cath I'm glad ur doing okay hope the pain goes away soon.:hugs:

Cheryl I hope ur right about this beinging my month! I hope ur d and c goes smoothly

AFM, today (technically yesterday its almost 2am!) my tummy is still yucky but not as bad. Got some weird cramps. Had a whole lot of cm at one point, it was like creamy ewcm all mixed together! My boobs and nipples kinda hurt but OH man-handled them yesterday a little more then usual when we BDed soo I'm blaming him!!! Hahaha! I can't decided if I'm nauseous or hungry right now... I think i should just go to sleep lol


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations sweetz!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Sweetz, h&h 9 months!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Scan in t minus 2.5 hrs!! :/


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Best of luck bump! Let us know how it goes lovely xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Will do if all goes well ill put a pic on :) 
Should I leave my progesterone till I've had scan as it will prob be an internal one ??


----------



## Wiggler

Goodluck at the scan Bump! x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Thanks I'm crapping myself at the mo I'll be a nervous wreck when I get there!! :/


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats sweetz.. Bump good luck for today. 

Cath so glad ur tube is ok Hun.. How u doin?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Congrats sweetz!!! 

Good luck today bump, hope it goes well xxxx

Cheryl - how are you doing now Hun?

AFM - waiting on the arrival of my opk's and preseed, come on mister postman!! Don't know when I should start using the opk's yet though, probably Friday as its cd10 but I'm thinking that might be too early.....dont want to miss it though lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok just dying to find out when I'm getting my dnc so move on love think cd10 will be perfect to start the OPKs. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Why are they making you wait so long Hun? Seems to be a while, I hope you hear soon. I remember they kept making me wait for a d&c when I had been given the misoprostol. They told me basically that I had to be patient, eventually I had the misoprostol twice and then they have to manually remove te remaining tissue.....if they'd just let me have the d&c when I asked! Don't you just love the nhs?!


----------



## CherylC3

It's cos my sack measured at 4wks and they wanted me to wait. Full week to rule out a new pregnancy... So I can't book my dnc till wed :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh right hun, well hope it all goes ok hun.

Postman just delivered my preseed, yay! Will be trying it by the weekend I hope!


----------



## Bumpblues82

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

back on the 17th for an 8 week scan!! just happens to be our wedding anniversary too lol!


----------



## Wiggler

So happy for you Bump!! :cloud9: Lovely scan piccy x x x


----------



## fletch_W

I woke up with some major ewcm. Sorry tmi but iv never had it before. My opk.is faint but stronger than yesterday  hopefully this weekend  

Congrats sweetz!! Another Bfp to add to our lucky thread to keep our hopes alive  xxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Bump that's a great scan pic!! Yay! Xxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Sweetz, Congrats!!!! We are only a couple of days apart!!!! I took a test yesterday morning and immediately got my Dark BFP. Then I just took another one now, for the heck of it and out of Paranoia.... another immediate Dark BFP! I am going to call my OB today and try to get in (Have been really sick already, not throwing up, YET, but feeling just horrid!) I keep telling myself as long as I feel like crap I know our little bean is okay!


Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CONGRATULATIONS BUMP!! A heartbeat already!! You must be over the moon!

So so so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aww bump congrats!!! Great to see!

Away to skim back, I am SO relaxed!! No opks, no timed BD, it was actually fun last night ;)


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer im so releived!! they didnt even need to do an internal scan either which the epac nurses said was really good! all the ones ive lost ive needed internal scans for at this stage but didnt with my ds and this one!! hoping that thats a good sign!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

I want my scan now :brat: :haha: Just waiting for EPU to phone me, no idea when they will ring x x x


----------



## Dani Rose

Congrats Amy and Sweetz :)

Cath sorry chum, you know I am here whenever you need to vent.

I think we deserve a break soon!


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol wiggler x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

That's awesome bump (about not needing an internal).

Question - is your uterus tilted? Mine is apparently (though I was never told during my pregnancy with my DD?), and I've heard that can affect whether an internal is needed this early.


----------



## Bumpblues82

no its normal i had it checked x


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy_2_One said:


> That's awesome bump (about not needing an internal).
> 
> Question - is your uterus tilted? Mine is apparently (though I was never told during my pregnancy with my DD?), and I've heard that can affect whether an internal is needed this early.

Hey just noticed we hav both had our losses at the same time.. I'm so sorry :hugs: hav u started ttc again?xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome bump (about not needing an internal).
> 
> Question - is your uterus tilted? Mine is apparently (though I was never told during my pregnancy with my DD?), and I've heard that can affect whether an internal is needed this early.
> 
> Hey just noticed we hav both had our losses at the same time.. I'm so sorry :hugs: hav u started ttc again?xxClick to expand...

Hi Cheryl. I'm sorry for your losses too :hugs:

I'm hoping to be pg again now (fingers crossed!) and wil be testing in the morning, even though I think it'll be too early for a BFP. I'm just wanting an early positive so my GP can test my progesterone levels this time and if they're low we may have time to start something.

Where are you up to in terms of TTC?


----------



## nesSAH

Yeah :dance:

Congrats *Sweetz*!

Congrats *Bump*!


----------



## nesSAH

Mummy_2_One said:


> That's awesome bump (about not needing an internal).
> 
> Question - is your uterus tilted? Mine is apparently (though I was never told during my pregnancy with my DD?), and I've heard that can affect whether an internal is needed this early.

I have a titled Uterus, and I've never heard anything about that theory.... I think even with a titled uterus, it flips back to normal when you are pregnant. Did with my DD and then tilted back again after delivery :dohh:



*
Cheryl*: :hugs: I pray things get resolved soon so you can get back to TTC. Great to see your postive attitude


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Congrats to all the BFPs!

I hope I can join you soon! I feel nauseous, again 5 days in a row :( I won't be thrilled if I've been feeling like this all this time and I don't get a BFP. Still going to wait until I think Wednesday at least before I test.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm waiting for a dnc cos mines has been a mmc this time... Il be ttc ASAP hope u get ur BFP Hun. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

My uterus is tilted and I seen the baby abdominally and internally at 6 weeks last time. I don't think it matters, I just drank a lot of water and there it was!

Depends on the machine more I think x


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww cheryl sorry to hear hun take care of yourself.. i spose the only good thing from a d n c is that u dont bleed much after so you can ttc asap sorry i know theres not really anything good about it but u get what i mean xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone :wave:

Bump congratulations :happydance: what a lovely pic already

Congratulations sweetz what a lovely surprise

Bailey I'm glad the postman arrived I would start testing from cd10 to make sure you don't miss the surge

Dani happy no pressure bd'ing I hope you catch that eggy

Mummy good luck for testing in the morning

Shellie I hope you feel better soon and get your bfp

Cheryl I hope your limbo ends soon hun and you don't have to wait too long for the d&c xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mrs Duck I hope you're doing ok!

I forgot to mention, I had a dream last night about having a "gender reveal" party LOL. I think it was cuz I saw a pin on it on pinterest.com, and me and OH were discussing doing cake pops for our wedding, so those things got mashed in my brain last night. In my dream I'm trying to make cake pops for this party and trying to make them with my eyes closed cuz I don't want to see the colour yet (not exactly something you could do in real life thou LOL)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, Shellie I've seen those gender reveal cake things, looks like such a great way to find out! I'd still be far too impatient for that!!

Bump - yay I'm so hard it went well and little bean is doing well!!

Cheryl - hope you are closer to getting it all sorted hun

Mummy - looking forward to that BFP tomorrow from you!!

Dani - glad you are more relaxed about it, must be nice to enjoy dtd more!! I don't think my head is in the right place to be relaxed yet. Think I need to do another month of opk's and really trying before I can try and do the relaxed approach.

Hope everyone's ok today!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok girls...so hubby and I are headed to Jamaica for vacation for a week! I'm really excited but a tiny part of me in the back of my head is very nervous for results this cycle as we're already in the 2ww. I should find out on the trip if we are pregnant or not...maybe...i'm scheduled to get my period on or about the 10th...we get back on the 11th. So I won't be temping or charting at all while we're gone so I think this month will just be a surprise either way. I know I'll be thinking about it a little but I'm going to try not to stress and just enjoy this vacation and maybe luck is in our favor this time. Pray for us/wish us luck, whatever it takes. I will check back in when we return and see how all of you ladies are doing and give you an update on me! :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! I've been missing lately. DH was on vacation for a week. We spent it as a family and they kept me busy for my birthday. Which was June 27. I know theres a lot of July anniversaries in here... :happydance: And soon there will be added July BFP's! :happydance: I had to read back over 40 pages in here. :)

Cheryl: I'm so sorry that this wasn't a new pregnancy! I truly hoped and thought it was. :hugs: I'm all for adoption, but I also understand where DH is coming from. Don't give up! It'll happen for you! It has too. It's also very possible. I hope the NHS testing finds a problem if there is one, and you concieve your forever baby as soon as you TTC. I hope you never have to get your heartbroken over loss again. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Cath: I hope you are feeling better physically. I'm glad to hear your tube was saved. I hope the 3 month waiting goes fast and that your concieve your forever baby cycle 1 ttc, again. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Duck: I'm sorry you are waiting! I hope you can TTC right after the operation! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dani: I hope your neverending AF ends. How cruel for her to stay so long!! I hope you get pregnant fast and I'm sorry its taking so long. :hugs:

Shellie: I hope this is your month and that you are about to see your BFP on Wednesday! Your symptoms are great! And I think that dream is a huge sign. I had a dream like that in my 2ww. :happydance:

Tawn: I'm so glad you finally got your positive OPK. I usually always had 3 days of positive OPKS. With O, occuring on the second day. Alot of it depends on the sensitivity of your OPKs. (They vary.) Mine were more sensitive and gave longer advance notice of O. I still think you got enough BD in for your BFP! :happydance:

Poppy: I'm glad you found reassurance with your doppler! :) I bought the same one Sololine B off of ebay for $52 USD! I've been using it for almost a week and no luck on finding baby. I'm going to keep trying though. I wonder if my uterus is more to the back? It's just to early? Or I have more cushion? I'm not worried yet, though. Can't wait to hear about your scan and see picture... So, I can throw out my gender guess. :) 

Welcome Amy and Sweetz! Congratulations on your BFP's! :happydance:

Bailey, Fletch, Mummy, ttcbaby, Tawn, Shellie: Hoping more than anything that July is the month you concieve your forever babies! :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

TTC- have an amazing, relaxing holiday! I hope you come back to a big, fat BFP!

Mummy_2_One, have you tested yet today?! Excited for you hun!

Shellie, hopefully the dreams are a big TWW symptom. I had super vivid dreams during my TWW when I got my first bfp! Fx'd!

Leinzlove, so glad you got some great family time for your birthday! When is your next scan hun?

Dani, jealous of your relaxed attitude! I am not 100% sure I o'd as my OPKs have been quite dark consistently since Friday, but I CBA to dtd yesterday as I am a bit worn out from my unbelievably long "fertile" period. Hope this new approach gets you a bfp hun!

Cath, how are you doing hun?

Cheryl, fingers crossed that you get an appt soon and can start TTC asap! :hugs:

Bump, beautiful scan! So happy for you, I have a feeling this is your forever baby!

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM, I am going INSANE because I am not sure I o'd this cycle yet. My OPKs were +Friday, Saturday and Sunday--then Monday morning was close to + and then went neg (with more diluted urine) in the afternoon and eve and now I just did one with FMU today, Tuesday, and this is what I got! Uhg. Last cycle when I had a +opk it went negative the next day..... Does this (today's) look positive to you girls? Why isn't it going blank!?!?!!?!

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0126.jpg?t=1341300419


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn were the others darker? It is close but if I had a darker one I would count that. Also some months I miss the surge as in Jan I had a pretty dark opk and got pg so I'd count it as still possible O and DTD if you can, KWIM? Anything close to pos I would count as a maybe..... 

I get dark opks all month, so I go with my BBT and other signs as well as opk, this month no opk at all! I have none in the house.

I have some crappy ICs but no desire to use one!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Dani. My OPKs back over the weekend were darker than this one (very obviously positive) but as I have had dark(ish) ones since--ones that look either positive or JUST below positive, it makes me wonder WHAT is going on with my body this cycle! I had sharp right sided ovary pain last night (the kind I get when a follicle is forming) but nothing compared to the serious ovulation cramps and pains I had on Friday and Saturday. :wacko:

Just took another OPK with SMU (held wee for 3 hours but not super dark) and it was negative, but the second line was pretty dark for me still (mine go very very faint when neg usually). CM is veryyyyy creamy and lotiony but has tiny spots of EW in it????? 

So I guess I will just have to hope I have O'd for real because DH and I haven't dtd since Saturday late night. I think both of us need a break from sexy time as we were waiting for ovulation for about 2 1/2 weeks and were very consistently trying--I'm knackered! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Ttcbabyisom - have a fab holiday hun!! Bring us back a BFP :haha: 

Tawn - mine are usually quite blank too, but if they are positive a lot I'd say maybe you already O'd when it was darkest.....not sure tbh, these cheap opk's confuse me! I get where you are coming from with being too tired as well, happened to me last month as I was working ridiculously long shifts at around the time of O. We missed a day too but I don't think that's why we didn't catch the eggy, as we dtd when my opk was darkest. I'm trying preseed this month to give those lazy spermies a helping hand lol!!

Hope everyone is ok today, I'm currently arguing with the oh over money and smoking! I'm not trying to make him quit, but I really wish he'd cut down or try to quit. It's costing so much money and I don't want out baby to have a parent who smokes. But I can't make him, I just wish he was putting as much effort into ttc as I am.....I am a huuuuuge coffee lover but I've cut down to just one cup a day, I'm on a diet to try and get healthier, joined the gym. Feel like the least he could do is try!! This is why I think ttc is so much harder for women, men just don't get it sometimes!!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Bailey. 

I am sorry you and the OH are having a rough day! Money is one of those things that causes the most stress in a relationship (my parents always said they only ever fought about money worries), and couple that with ttc and it is bound to overflow! Honestly, DH and I have had more petty little rows in the last couple of months than ever before, because I am super stressy when TTC and we have been trying to sort money out to move to a bigger house... So I feel ya hun!

And with all the effort you are making to be healthy, it is hard not to resent the men as all they have to do is "show up" so to speak! I know when DH and I first met, I told him I don't date smokers (family history of serious health issues with smoking has caused me to personally just really not like it) and he stopped in order to be with me. Even though I never told him to quit per se, in fact I told him not to quit if it was just for me, he still likes to make me feel guilty that he "did it for me" whenever he is craving a smoke--4 years later!!! :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Just got my opk's in the post....reading the info it says to start using on cd6, is this just a way of them making more money by us using too many opk's coz to me that seems a little too early! I only got my positive opk on cd17 last month! But don't know when I normally O otherwise coz of mc and coz I only got pg one month after stopping bc pill! 

And has anyone used the cb digi opk's with fmu as it states you can use them anytime of day but they are only sensitive to 40uml (or whatever it is lol). My problem is I work weird shifts so can't always test.....somedays I do 14 hour shifts. Has anyone managed to identify that they had O'd by using fmu with them? This is so complicated!!

And to make it worse im not talking to oh! As well as asking me to give him some of my money (he spent all his) for fags, I've just found his new contract of employment as I'm tidying, he's been promoted to Acting Heaf Chef and didn't even tell me!! I'm still gonna demand he try to get me pregnant this week though haha! (make up sex is awesome anyway lol :haha:)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't wanna make my oh quit coz I'm sure he'd make me feel guilty too Tawn, but I've been a bit mean and keep saying that he could buy baby clothes with the money he spends on fags, and nappies, and that he won't be able to play football in the park as he gets so out of breath coz he smokes!! I'm evil lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

My OH smokes too. He tried quiting when I was preg but stress got to him and he still smokes. At least he only does it outside thou as he used to smoke inside before we moved to our current place in November. I know he'll try again whenever I get my BFP. 

Still feeling sick in my tummy. Had some AF type cramps this morning. Donno if I will test tomorrow CD12 or wait until Sunday if I'm late. Alright off to start my shift in 4 minutes!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aww bailey - men can super suck sometimes. Things may change for him when there's a tiny little person on the way :hugs:

Tawn - could you have O'd twice this month...? I also get pain during ovulation, and some months it hangs around for days to a week afterwards too. OPKs would do my head in I think!!

AFM... I took a test this morning... and got a BFN, which doesn't surprise me cause it's still so early. I had some spotting yesterday afternoon (mostly brown but a little pink too, just when I wiped) - enough to freak me right out! But it all settled down within a few hours which makes me feel better. I had a little more brown spotting today, mixed with increased CM, but it all ties in with IB I guess (?? about 9 DPO today ??) so I'm trying to stay cool. Definitely feeling pregnant though :happydance:

Doc has given me the ok this morning to start on baby aspirin as he doesn't think it could hurt anything. I'm still keen on an early pos though so I can get some testing done for progesterone levels.

:dust: to all who are still in the TWW. And super sticky :dust: to those expecting =)


----------



## Tawn

Shellie, I can't wait for you to test!

Mummy_2_One, 9DPO is super early yet! I am sure you are going to get your BFP in the next couple of days! That spotting certainly sounds like IB to me!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Tawn! I'm just so freaked about having low levels and MCing again. I want a BFP as early as possible so I can go demand a blood test. :(


----------



## nesSAH

*Ttcbabyisom*: Enjoy your vacay and pray you come back with a juicy bfp :D

*Mummy_2_One, ShellieLabTek*: I cannot wait for you two to test again.... exciting news awaits you ladies....just keep the faith. Sending you both :dust:

*baileybubs*: Sorry about OH probs. I agree with *Tawn*, money is always an issue.

*Tawn*: You could have O'd twice. I did with cycle #1 and cycle#2....I think we missed it the first time, but DH and I tried to BD every other day hoping not to miss the surge and I think it worked... GL hun!

*Dani*: Sending you :dust: as well.

Oh, *Cath*: we miss ya and pray you are recovering well!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, just think men never really grow up do they?! He's grovelling now, telling me he really wants a baby with me and will try harder. Sometimes I wonder if I'm too hard on him, but he just keeps spending loads of money and promising he won't do it again. Oh well, I love the silly irresponsible boy lol! If we get pg it just means I'll hav two kids to look after, one real one and one grown up one :haha:

Tawn - yeah the ladies might be right, you could have o'd twice. 

Mummy of one - it is very early 9dpo keep the faith, it definatley sounds like IB!!

Shellie - try and wait til AF is late, I drive myself bonkers testing too early last month and wish I'd waited until AF was late, it depends how long you can wait! I just got so upset keep seeing bfns, at least once AF is late you will know its probably not your month and won't have to keep testing like I did! But I have a feeling this is your month anyway, can't wait to see your BFP, that sickness is a sure sign!!


----------



## fletch_W

Bailey, im using cb digi opks this month as i dont know how they work so im testing with a cheapy opk and when it turns positive ill use cb. i have been testing at 4pm everyday as someone told me that between 2-6 is best. whether thats true or not i dont know but we go to bed at 9:30 (dont laugh lol) so id rather know only a bit before rather than stressing about it from 7am cos it would feel like bding is a chore and scheduled if that makes sense?? are you using cb this month too? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but ive still got some cheapest left. I really only want to use fmu so that's why I went for the digis coz I read you can use them with fmu, but as they are only 40uml I don't know if they'll detect LH surge with fmu?! I'm starting to think Dani has the right idea by not using them at all lol!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm so confused where has my ms gone ? I was really sickly last week and since Sunday it's disappeared ? I still feel sleepy and saw hb yesterday what's going on?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbaby have a lovely holiday and I want to hear of your bfp on your return

Tawn it sounds like you definately have o'ed I hope you caught that eggy

Fletch 9.30!

Mummy and Shellie I cant wait to hear your bfp's

Bailey I hear cb's are good coz you don't have to guess if it's positive or not but they are quite expensive. Sorry to hear things are tough with your oh at the moment, money and smoking are always tough ones

Bump dont panic like you said you heard the heartbeat yesterday I'm sure all is fine

Cath how are you hun?


----------



## fletch_W

Haha Mrs duck. We have to be up early as were having our flat renovated and the work men show up way before they are expected. It's a pain. Hopefully they will be finished by Friday when my little egg arrives!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi all just a quick note to say I'm ok in a lot of pain but everyday its getting a bit better and my hcg is finally dropping yay!!! I'll go on my pc tomorrow so I can read back a few pages,hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Hi all just a quick note to say I'm ok in a lot of pain but everyday its getting a bit better and my hcg is finally dropping yay!!! I'll go on my pc tomorrow so I can read back a few pages,hope your all ok xxx

SO good to hear from you! Glad each day is getting better. Thinking of u x


----------



## Poppy84

Scan tomorrow :-s


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good poppy ur almost in the 2nd tri Hun...xx

I'm praying we get loads more BFPs in here girlies.. :dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Tawn, I won't have another scan until 20 weeks.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I hope the renovations go well and that they are finished soon so that you can have a lie in x

Cath I'm glad the pain is easing up x

Poppy good luck for you scan tomorrow we want to see pics x

Cheryl I hope all goes well for you appointment tomorrow too and that you don't have to wait to long for your d&c x

Leinzlove how many weeks are you now? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

I was having a day where I feel like I am barely clinging on to the PMA with my fingertips but whenever I come on here it boosts me again! Cath, Cheryl, mrs duck you ladies are so strong and have amazing attitudes and I thank all you ladies on here for being so positive when it's been so difficult for you all. Makes me feel silly for being sad for not getting my BFP yet! But as I have said before, every single one of us on this thread will get our BFPs and I will be here cheering everyone on until we all have their rainbow babies in their arms (whether it happens for me earlier or whether I am the last, I'll be here cheering with my PMA!!) 

How is everyone today? I've had people discussing baby names for the pregnay lady at work :-( sad for me but happy for her, need to stop being so self involved sometimes I guess xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Bailey, I'm sorry! Soon they'll be talking baby names for you! July is your month!

 I will be here cheering everyone on until we all have their rainbow babies in their arms (whether it happens for me earlier or whether I am the last, I'll be here cheering with my PMA!!)  ME TOO! ME TOO! Come on spermys get those eggs!

Duck: I'm 11+2.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well! I'm itching to start doing the opk's bug I know it's too early and would be a waste lol!!

How's all the sticky beans doing today?

And how's everyone in the 2ww?

Cheryl - I hope you get some answers today hun, gl at the hospital

Cath and mrs duck - hope you are both well and being looked after


----------



## AmyB1978

My sticky bean is doing well. I am still really nauseated off/on and have thrown up a tiny bit. It's amazing how much such a tiny little being can change your body, and your world! I am anxiously awaiting my first Dr Appointment (meet with the nurse on July 16th (at 6 weeks) and then the Dr at 8 weeks. They don't see you earlier unless there is some sort of complication. 

It's the 4th of July here and I was thinking of taking a first "pregnancy picture"... the only differences are my boobs are a bit bigger (DH was saying he can't tell but last night noticed for the first time) and my abdomen is pretty bloated/puffy. We are only 5 weeks but Was thinking it would be cute to put a sticky note on my belly and have it say Happy July 4th 2012!

We live in an apartment, were going to look into buying a house but then decided that we'd rather save the huge amount of money we'd need for a down payment for me to be able to stay home with the baby. I am not sure how long I am going to stay home... I told him a minimum of 3-6 months... we have enough in savings that I should be able to stay home longer. We are currently in a one bedroom and are talking about trying to stay here one more year, which if all goes well our next lease would renew when the baby is about 9 months old. We figure we can make it work and the less our bills are the longer I can stay home. I think it is a good idea but also have mixed feelings about having just the one bedroom. Any suggestions? Anyone been through it? We were thinking of doing a really nice portacrib in our bedroom (And if that didn't work moving it out into the main area) instead of an actual crib. We could fit an actual crib it would just be a heck of a lot less portable and also make it much more crowded in our bedroom. We agreed that we'd stay here another year (our lease isn't up until this December anyway) but now that I am actually pregnant I worry that isn't giving the baby a good life... of course we are doing it so I can take more time off work.. so???

Thanks in advance for any advice!


Happy 4th to anyone in the States!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy 

I think that space is overrated, if your savings will allow you to stay at home with your baby then thats more important. When I was first pregnant lots of people were asking if we were going to save for a mortgage and move etc and I was very panicky about it! I thought we needed to save straight away and try to get a mortgage as soon as possible. But after I lost the baby and people were telling me it was "for the best" as now we could save properly and get married and get a house first, I realised that none of that does matter. All the matters to me is that me and my oh love each other and would have the worlds most loved and wanted baby (in our eyes). We have the money to pay the bills and look after ourselves and the baby and that's all that counts. Not where you live. Hope all that made sense!!

Oh and I think your picture idea is really cute, you could start a pregnancy picture journal!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and poppy I just noticed your post from yesterday, hope it all goes well and can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies just back from the hospital and I'm pregnant! 

I'm 6 wks measuring at 5mm with a heartbeat I'm in total shock..
They think I miscarried early then fell pg straight away I can't believe it got another scan on the 17th il be 8 wks..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Baileybubs,

Thanks for your reply! I think I mostly know that it is okay and that we will be fine fine in one bedroom for a year or so. (We've both agreed we don't want the baby in our room much later than that so.) I think I am just having "mommy doubt/guilt" about not giving the baby it's own room and a cute little nursery. I am also concerned about what other people will think. But I guess I should just not worry about their opinions, if we do stay here it is to allow me to have more time at home with the baby which is far more important than a cute nursery (in my opinion!)

THanks again!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AmyB1978 said:


> My sticky bean is doing well. I am still really nauseated off/on and have thrown up a tiny bit. It's amazing how much such a tiny little being can change your body, and your world! I am anxiously awaiting my first Dr Appointment (meet with the nurse on July 16th (at 6 weeks) and then the Dr at 8 weeks. They don't see you earlier unless there is some sort of complication.
> 
> It's the 4th of July here and I was thinking of taking a first "pregnancy picture"... the only differences are my boobs are a bit bigger (DH was saying he can't tell but last night noticed for the first time) and my abdomen is pretty bloated/puffy. We are only 5 weeks but Was thinking it would be cute to put a sticky note on my belly and have it say Happy July 4th 2012!
> 
> We live in an apartment, were going to look into buying a house but then decided that we'd rather save the huge amount of money we'd need for a down payment for me to be able to stay home with the baby. I am not sure how long I am going to stay home... I told him a minimum of 3-6 months... we have enough in savings that I should be able to stay home longer. We are currently in a one bedroom and are talking about trying to stay here one more year, which if all goes well our next lease would renew when the baby is about 9 months old. We figure we can make it work and the less our bills are the longer I can stay home. I think it is a good idea but also have mixed feelings about having just the one bedroom. Any suggestions? Anyone been through it? We were thinking of doing a really nice portacrib in our bedroom (And if that didn't work moving it out into the main area) instead of an actual crib. We could fit an actual crib it would just be a heck of a lot less portable and also make it much more crowded in our bedroom. We agreed that we'd stay here another year (our lease isn't up until this December anyway) but now that I am actually pregnant I worry that isn't giving the baby a good life... of course we are doing it so I can take more time off work.. so???
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!
> 
> 
> Happy 4th to anyone in the States!

Hi Amy!

So glad your sticky bean is doing so well :flower:

I thought I'd comment on the house / 1 bedroom thing for you as we've been there done that kinda with our first. We were living in a house with my folks when we brought her home from the hospital, and while she did have a little room to herself, we took the advice of SIDS prevention and she slept in our room with us (but in her own cot, not in our bed) for the first 8 months. SIDS in Australia recommend 6-12 months in the same room as you and DH. So in that regard, I think you'd be more than fine. Plus, babies don't require a heap of room to start with, and even when they get a bit more active (sitting, crawling etc) you'll find you'll probably have him or her in the living spaces with toys more so than needing a bedroom for their 'stuff'.

Having also made the decision with my DH to continue renting as cheaply as we could for the first few years of my DD's life, I've been able to say home and not return to work until she was around 7 months old, and even then only on a part-time basis (I do Tupperware). It's been the best thing ever - and I think if it's something you want to do, it's manageable even on a low-medium income from hubby. It's amazing how many things just aren't important anymore when it comes to having an option to spend time with your baby  :kiss:

How far along are you?


----------



## Tawn

OMMMMGGG!!!!! CHERYL! Amazing news! I can't even believe that, what a miracle! So happy for you hun!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm in total shock I can't believe it wot a roller coaster this has been xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies just back from the hospital and I'm pregnant!
> 
> I'm 6 wks measuring at 5mm with a heartbeat I'm in total shock..
> They think I miscarried early then fell pg straight away I can't believe it got another scan on the 17th il be 8 wks..x

This is AMAZING NEWS!! So happy for you!! :happydance:

Are they sure it's not still the first pregnancy? A miracle either way. You must be wrapped!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd be 9 wks if it was the 1st one Hun..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl,

OMG! I am sooo excited for you! That is amazing news!!!! I have tears in my eyes and want to give you the biggest hug ever!!!! Fxd that this bean is a sticky one! (for both of us!)


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy_2_One,

Thank you so much for your reply. It helps put things in perspective. It is also nice to have someone who has actually been there/done that and not just "thought" about it! Thanks again, you helped ease my mind!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so when am I due if I'm 6wks?xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> I'd be 9 wks if it was the 1st one Hun..x

Ok. Amazing you fell again so quickly. So excited for you :kiss:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I hope so when am I due if I'm 6wks?xx

Early March I would think? If I'm 4 weeks on Sunday like I hope I'll be (fingers crossed for a BFP!), I'll be due March 17th. xx


----------



## CherylC3

It's a miracle bean. X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AmyB1978 said:


> Mummy_2_One,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. It helps put things in perspective. It is also nice to have someone who has actually been there/done that and not just "thought" about it! Thanks again, you helped ease my mind!!!

Glad I could help! You're welcome :flower:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> It's a miracle bean. X

Absolutely!!


----------



## AmyB1978

According to my (and the internet's) calculations I am due around March 8th. You are a week ahead of me so that would put you around March 1st


----------



## CherylC3

March baby wud be lovely. X


----------



## Bumpblues82

Wow Cheryl that's awesome news and it means we are the same along too I'm 6 weeks tidal and also have a 8 week scan on the 17th!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ms is back!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bumpblues82 said:


> Ms is back!

Hooray!!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

OMG!! Cheryl that is the most fantastic news!! A miracle baby!! I am so happy for you I could almost cry!! Yay!!


----------



## Tawn

Ahhhh Cheryl, I know I already said a big congrats, but I can't help how giddy your news has made me! :happydance:

Mummy_2_One, have you tested again hun? Or are you waiting awhile?

I think it is only Mummy, Shellie and me (and TTC who is Jamaica) in the TWW right now, correct? Or have I missed out on someone else who is in the dreaded post-o wait? 

Dani? Whereabouts in your cycle are you hun?


----------



## baileybubs

I think that's it Tawn yeah, I am in the wait before the 2ww lol, waiting to O! I don't know about dani, how many of us arent pregnant lol! Think there's only about 5 of us isn't there haha! This is a lucky thread!!


----------



## Marlee1980

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies just back from the hospital and I'm pregnant!
> 
> I'm 6 wks measuring at 5mm with a heartbeat I'm in total shock..
> They think I miscarried early then fell pg straight away I can't believe it got another scan on the 17th il be 8 wks..x

OMG Cheryl that is amazing! I AM SOOOOOO Happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be in such shock. I wish you a VERY happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

I can't believe it.. Can't wait for the rest of u ladies to get ur BFPs :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## Marlee1980

What was the HB at?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I thought I posted already but I guess not so here I go again ...

YAY CHERYL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's so wonderful to hear! Ur story gives me hope !! Truly a miracle bean :)

AFM, tummy felt OK this morning when I woke up but anytime I've eaten so far this morning it feels queasy. When I had those AF like cramps yesterday I saw I had brown cm. Thought maybe AF was coming early but I haven't seen anything since the time I saw it yesterday afternoon.

So its CD 12 and decided NOT to test. Gonna hold off (try) until Sunday. Ill be on 16 Dpo if I don't get AF before then.


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl OMG!!! that is amazing news!! Conngrats!! what a rollercoaster, atleast the first trim will fly now haha! 

Poppy hope all went ok.

Tawn I am cd11 I think, waiting to O. No idea lol just going with the flow this month.

Had miscarriage clinic today. All bloods ok and thyroid antibodies normal so she has no idea why it was wonky, discharged now to dr and to get referral to FS if I feel I want it, which I don't at moment. We won't opt for IVf or anything, she says I am ovulating etc so they won't really do much and it is too stressful. Going to TTC a while ourselves and review it down the line if need too. Hopefully not! Been pg twice since August so I am sure we will eventually. I see her as soon as BFP for low dose aspirin and scans etc

Cath glad HCG dropping hun, hope you pain free soon x


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie OMG how can you wait?!? LOL

POAS!!!! ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Marlee1980 said:


> What was the HB at?

I'm not sure but they said a perfectly normal baby and hav only booked me in for 2 wks time for another scan cos I had a mc at 7 wks last time..x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cheryl we e both at 6 weeks and have a scan same day at 8 weeks what time is urs? We can count down days together x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I'm starting to get O pains on my left! Those follicles are getting fired up yay!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol bailey I had a mac d before and I couldn't eat it I felt so sick!! I'm still exhausted and feel like I'm never off the loo lol but I don't care :) as long as bean is ok My lil boy said to my oh the other day that I don't play with him at the mo cause I'm always sleeping! I felt so guilty so I've baked biscuits and cakes with him today and we r gonna watch finding nemo x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's lovely bump, I wanted to make some cupcakes today but I am on a diet so it's not a good idea haha :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

Omg cheryl!!!!!!!!! That's absolutely amazing!!!!!! I'm so so so so happy for u. U deserve this so much. Xxxxxxxx

My scan went really well this morning. Measuring 13 weeks today yay x


----------



## baileybubs

Yay poppy!! Is there a pic we can see? So happy for everyone today!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Awesome poppy!! I can't wait till I'm that far on :/ I wish I could go to sleep n wake up at 12 weeks lol in fact the way I feel I prob could xx


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG what fantastic news Cheryl I'm so pleased for you :happydance:

Bailey sorry you were feeling down when you are normally so positive. It will be our time soon I'm sure xx

Dani I'm pleased your results were good x

Bump yay for ms

Poppy I'm glad all went well with your scan did you get a picture?

Shellie good luck for when you test


----------



## CherylC3

Bumpblues82 said:


> Cheryl we e both at 6 weeks and have a scan same day at 8 weeks what time is urs? We can count down days together x

Hey it's 9.30 Hun can wait... Will u get a 10 wk scan too?:happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw brill poppy thts so good get ur pic on...xx

Yeh for o bailey. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Here we go. 13 weeks today so I will need to change ticker.
 



Attached Files:







baby Engleburt 13 weeks.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy what a beautiful picture xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

:) poppy


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous scan piccy Poppy :cloud9:

I have my early scan tomorrow, EEK!!! x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gorgeous poppy...I'm so happy for u..lx


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg Cheryl that's lush!!!!! I'm so happy for you love you must be over the moon!!!! Miracle baby indeed Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Afm I am very very sore today I think it maybe infected,this is never ending xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani Rose said:


> Shellie OMG how can you wait?!? LOL
> 
> POAS!!!! ;)

I think its cuz I'm convinced I'm imagining all this nausea especially since I've had it since 6 dpo. Which is crazy early I think. I'm convinced I'm not pregnant and convinced I am all at the same time. Leaning towards not cuz of our timing even thou technically we still have a 13% chance of conceiving from BDing 3 days before O. Maybe ill change my mind and test tomorrow


Poppy, love the scan!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Afm I am very very sore today I think it maybe infected,this is never ending xxx

Aww cath you poor thing xxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

ShellieLabTek said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Shellie OMG how can you wait?!? LOL
> 
> POAS!!!! ;)
> 
> I think its cuz I'm convinced I'm imagining all this nausea especially since I've had it since 6 dpo. Which is crazy early I think. I'm convinced I'm not pregnant and convinced I am all at the same time. Leaning towards not cuz of our timing even thou technically we still have a 13% chance of conceiving from BDing 3 days before O. Maybe ill change my mind and test tomorrow
> 
> 
> Poppy, love the scan!!!!Click to expand...

Shellie I hope you get a nice surprise bfp x


----------



## nesSAH

*CHERYL*!! Amazing :happydance: :hugs:
This is the best news ever!! Sooooooooo glad the Docs waited on ya before doing anything stupid!!

Hun! You need to celebrate all week! Yay!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks cath hope ur ok... Shellie pls test. Xx


----------



## nesSAH

*ShellieLabTek*: Awesome.... if you have the patience, wait. I waited till AF due date, plus I only had one stick left, so :haha:

*Poppy*: Beautiful scan hun!!

*Bailey*: Yay for O pains :dance:

July is off to a beautiful month, don't y'all agree? :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

cathgibbs said:


> Afm I am very very sore today I think it maybe infected,this is never ending xxx

Been thinking about ya hun. Praying you recover very soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

no its not nessah lol im 30 on sunday haha!! and i cant even drown my sorrows! on the plus side my lil man is 4 on monday the day after my bday so waiting to see his face when he sees his trampoline is gonna be all the cheering up i need!! i remember lying in hospital in labour with him thinking gawd when he is 4 ill be 30 lol how time flys!!


----------



## nesSAH

*Bumps*! You silly! Awwwwww!
I turned 30 back in March- :haha:

It's gonna be a beautiful time reflecting on your son's birth and the fact that you have another one coming next year :) Gonna be tears of JOY!! :hugs:

By the way, I am one day behind you and *Cheryl*...I am positive I'm having a Feb. baby. My DD was 3 weeks early and labor was so short- so hoping this pregnancy is the same.... I'm EDD Mar 1st tho'

We are all bump buddies!

Sending more :dust: to the ladies testing in July!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

well that was a short lived bout of ms lol onlylasted a hr or so earlier now i feel like i aint slept for a month and cant sleep as i have my doodle bug running around lol


----------



## Marlee1980

Poppy84 said:


> Here we go. 13 weeks today so I will need to change ticker.

Beautiful!


----------



## Poppy84

Cath- thinking of u and hope u recover soon xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I can not stop beaming over your good news! :happydance: Congratulations! :)

Poppy: So, glad to hear your scan went well. What a beautiful baby you have there. :) 

Cath: I hope you find relief from the physical pain soon. :hugs:

Shellie: 13% is still good chance. I hope you are about to see your BFP!

Dani: I hope you fall pregnant FAST and naturally. :hugs:

Amy: Two weeks until your first scan! :happydance: Can't wait to hear how well it goes. Congrats!

DUCK: I hope the wait for... your operation goes quickly for you! :hugs: Still thinking of you.

Tawn, Bailey, TTCBABY, Mummy and anyone I may have missed... I hope July is your month & this 2ww is the one. :)

AFM: I also have a Dr. Appt. on July 17... I'll wait with you Cheryl & Bump. :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Sickness is back :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so ms is deffo back in random waves??? did anyone else have this? like fine one min then wanting to spew the next??


----------



## Wiggler

I have that bump, and had it with my kids pregnancies too x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Bump - cant help I'm afraid, never got ms, but I'd take it as a good sign!

Cath - hope you are doing ok and the pain isn't too bad :hugs:

Poppy - amazing scan picture!!

AFM just awaiting O now, in the meantime just dtd for fun hehe!


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol bailey as if! i cant till im off the progesterone! lol too icky sticky! although i did promise oh i would compensate haha im just too darn tired lol!! this sickness is so odd i feel sick for like a hr or so then it goes to come back later on lol ah well ill take anything this bean throws t me as long as its ok!! but its grounded till its 2 lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bumpblues82 said:


> ok so ms is deffo back in random waves??? did anyone else have this? like fine one min then wanting to spew the next??

I had that with my DD Bump. And unlike having a stomach bug, vomiting doesn't always make it better (well not for long anyway). I used to be driving and all of a sudden (like REALLY all of a sudden!) need to puke. I had to keep zip-lock plastic bags on me all the time so I could spew and dispose of it later! (probably TMI...)

Cheryl - still can't get over how amazing your tiny bean is :happydance:
I think someone said it already, but what a miracle they recommended you wait for a second scan before intervening. Thank you God for an amazing miracle baby!

bailey - Yay for O! Go catch that eggy!

Poppy - Your bub looks absolutely perfect. I nearly started tearing up when I clicked on the image. Congratulations lovely xx

Shellie - I couldn't hold out as long as you have! But I understand having only one test left and starting to think you're out, so hold off as long as you can and I've got my fingers crossed that your 13% chance is a super lucky 13!

Cath - I hope you can get some answers soon hun. Take it easy in the meantime. :hugs:

AFM - ... I tested again this morning (now 11DPO) and got a BFN. But it wasn't with FMU as my DD was up in the night sick so I ended up needing to go at around 5am and couldn't be stuffed testing at that hour and in the freezing cold (I'm in Australia). Next loo visit was about 7:30am, so I think I wasted the test. Only have one left now though, so I might just have to hold out till Sunday when AF is due, even though I don't want to! Sick as a dog with a chest infection now too, so I have no idea whether half my symptoms are pg reated, or just cause I'm wrecked from the cold. Oh well... Time will tell.

Dust to all those heading up to O :dust:
And I'm praying for those in the TWW and with beans on the way that they're all super sticky. Bring on the Feb and March babies! :kiss:


----------



## CherylC3

Bumpblues82 said:


> ok so ms is deffo back in random waves??? did anyone else have this? like fine one min then wanting to spew the next??

I've been getting ms every cpl of days how weird is it we got our BFPs the same date and we're due the same date :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Cheryl its odd isn't it lol I'm thinking maybe this one is a team pink cause Aiden never made me sickly :/ and the two I lost that we're girls I was sickly.. I'm never sick tho as I have an iron stomach as oh calls it lol even food poisoning doesn't make me spew!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, so I'll be waking up tomorrow to 12DPO.

I've had spotting that's brown in my liner (but so light I don't need to change it etc), and some light pink mixed with CM when i wipe. Today has been the third full day of it on and off, and it actually started on Monday afternoon, so we're looking at like 78 hours worth now. I figure it's implantation as it started on 8DPO.

I'm now taking 100mg aspirin and a Vitamin B Complex every day as well as my pre-natal vitamins, and just praying like a crazy person that this bean is sticky.

I'm down to one more test (a FRER) in the cupboard...

Do I test tomorrow at 12DPO (and 4 days post implantation)? Or should I just try to hold out until AF is a no-show on Sunday...? I'm going absolutely crazy with this waiting game!!


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh implantation mummy???xx


----------



## fletch_W

o is on its waaaaay!! we are dtd every night until monday when he goes away fishing. the middle test is the cb insert. i didnt know they had lines too lol so i took a piccy. im so pathetic haha but im just so excittedd!!!! :)

im also getting bad o pains but not on just one side. weird. 

cheryl im soo happy for you!!!!! congrats. 

shellie poas!! id be dying right now i admire your self control.

bailey when are u testing? xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1168.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CherylC3

Hope u o soon fletch. Xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies!

It's 13 dpo today and My tummy is stiiillll feeling yucky. I had a little bit of spotting yesterday (when I checked internally) and today had some brown cm and a little red when I checked my cervix. I'm convinced AF is coming but trying (Trying unsuccessfully lol) not to assume it is AF since when i got my BFP in January I also had a little spotting the day before testing. I think tomorrow or Saturday I will test if AF hasn't reared her ugly head before then!


----------



## Marlee1980

Fingers crossed for you shellie!


----------



## Bumpblues82

wheres wiggler???? need to see scan piccy!! hurry up woman xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

this is a love,y vid i found on you tube xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump don't meant to be funny but I can't help feel that video is more appropriate to a pg thread, I would have been exactly 6 months pg right now and that has actually upset me, I haven't even opened it I just feel it is a little insensitive. Ppl here are TTC after a loss and your earlier post was complaining about being sick, I would give my right arm to have my morning sickness back and now a video of a 6 month baby... If it was a scan of someones here I can see a reason but that video I can't... just got to say what I feel at this moment. 

I haven't been on as much anyway but think I will bow out now as maybe I am being over sensitive but some compassion here wouldn't go a miss.


----------



## Bumpblues82

tbf dani i did actually mean to post that in the other thread i must have clicked on this one by accident! ill remove it!
and as for the morning sickness thing im not complaining at all that i have it just that it keeps disappearing and freaking me out! dont you think i know what ppl are going thru? i would be about 30 odd weeks in my last one if i hadnt lost it.. and i spend every day that i am preg now worring about when its gonna end this time!!


----------



## Wiggler

Fletch - Yay for O! Brilliant news

Shellie - Got all my fingers crossed that you get your BFP this month :hugs:

Scan went well :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

wiggler how come you didnt get a pic?? x


----------



## Wiggler

EPU don't give them out here. I don't mind though. x x x


----------



## Bumpblues82

ah no! u see where i have mine i have them in normal scan bit which is a bit crappy when its full of heavily preg women :/ but they just give you a pic! you normallh ave to pay £2.50! was £1 with my son! then you go up and see the epau nurse x


----------



## Wiggler

Ours are free for later scans, they ask for a donation, but you don't have to.

When is everyone testing? I really hope we get lots of BFPs this month, I am sending tonnes and tonnes of sticky baby dust your way ladies! x x x


----------



## fletch_W

Dani Rose said:


> Bump don't meant to be funny but I can't help feel that video is more appropriate to a pg thread, I would have been exactly 6 months pg right now and that has actually upset me, I haven't even opened it I just feel it is a little insensitive. Ppl here are TTC after a loss and your earlier post was complaining about being sick, I would give my right arm to have my morning sickness back and now a video of a 6 month baby... If it was a scan of someones here I can see a reason but that video I can't... just got to say what I feel at this moment.
> 
> I haven't been on as much anyway but think I will bow out now as maybe I am being over sensitive but some compassion here wouldn't go a miss.

Hey Dani. You arent being over sensitive hun. youre still mourning your loss. we all are :( all these bfps and scan pics are nice and im seriously so happy for everyone but i agree with you on the fact that some stuff should be on a pg thread and not this one. its nice to know how everyone is doing and it really does give me hope but for those of us who havent gotten lucky yet after our loss, its kinda hard to put on that brave face and be happy without thinking 'man i wish that was me'. 

dont know if youre feeling this way too but i just want you to know were all in it together :) big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## nesSAH

*Dani*: You are NOT being over-sensitive... I totally agree with *Fletch*.

Sorry, if any of us have been insensitive... most of the bfps here are very recent and most ladies are still trying to embrace the news. Also, we would love to be here to solely support you ladies waiting on your wonderful news. We all started together and I am wholeheartedly praying that all of you ladies waiting to test and O get your bfp news this summer :dust:


Lots of love and well wishes to all of you waiting- Sending lots of :dust: and prayers your way!! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Hey Nessah. im loving seeing all the bfps, and am praying for everyone that they get their sticky beans this time. Like Dani said, i would give anything to be swapping symptoms with you all and experiencing morning sickness and peeing a lot. i know i must be mad. but on an off day its not what i want to come on and read about. i guess were all just different in expressing our feelings and emotions and are all dealing with our losses in different ways. 

Come on July!! Bring us our bfps! for me, Dani, Bailey and everyone else ttc this month :)


----------



## nesSAH

You are right on *Fletch*. Again sincere apologies...:hugs:
It has also been 3 months since we said goodbye to our angel.

You are O'ing pretty soon. Have you started BDing to get rid of bad sperm? GL hun!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

dani your not being sensetive we are all in the same boat or have been at some point and ive been it 3 times since joining this site and watched many ppl with their bfp and scans and stuff so trust me i know how ppl are feeling!! im not having a go but i really did post that in the wrong group as a mistake was meant to be in lenzis group! im trying to cope with the fact that this could be all over by the time i go for my next scan and im constantly wondering when its gonna end this time the only positive thing i have to keep me going is talking on here as none of my friends understand and when i mention my symptoms its cause every time something disapears or twinges or aches i freak out!! and i find by mentioning it on here a way of getting some encouragement that its normal! i dont mean it to sound like im complaining about ms or anything it more about the anxiety of it coming and going and that every time it goes i freak out cause every time ive lost a baby its been when the ms goes!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks for making me feel like the biggest bitch even though none of it was meant to be insensitive! as im not ttc at the mo ill stick to the other thread then i wont offend ppl!


----------



## fletch_W

nesSAH said:


> You are right on *Fletch*. Again sincere apologies...:hugs:
> It has also been 3 months since we said goodbye to our angel.
> 
> You are O'ing pretty soon. Have you started BDing to get rid of bad sperm? GL hun!!

you dont have to apologise. :nope:

i should be oing any day now. fingers crossed. we dtd last night and will be doing every night until monday when my hub goes fishing. it gives us chance to catch the eggy if it comes in the next day or two :) trying to keep a PMA as i dont want to stress the eggy away or turn sex into a chore during this time. xx


----------



## fletch_W

Bumpblues82 said:


> thanks for making me feel like the biggest bitch even though none of it was meant to be insensitive! as im not ttc at the mo ill stick to the other thread then i wont offend ppl!

bump that wasnt my intention at all. im sorry i made you feel that way. my sincerest of apologies. 

Im praying for everyone who is going through what you are and we are all here to encourage. i think its just hard for those who are still ttc and feel like theyre not having any luck and seeing those that are pg and seeing scan pics brings back the 'what could have been' thoughts. 

please dont feel like im aiming that at you, i was speaking honestly and generally as a way of venting. im not having a great day. please forgive me xx


----------



## nesSAH

Bumpblues82 said:


> thanks for making me feel like the biggest bitch even though none of it was meant to be insensitive! as im not ttc at the mo ill stick to the other thread then i wont offend ppl!

*Bump*: I don't think *Fletch* meant that... just like you are expressing your fears, she is too. I did see your post in the Preggo group journal, and I do agree with *Bump*, she made a mistake posting in the wrong thread. She reposted on the correct thread.

Sorry for any confusion, ladies- let's just keep the love! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

It was the initial comment that made me feel bad as if I'd internally do that!


----------



## Poppy84

I would have never posted my scan pik to upset anyone :-(

I only put it in this thread cos some of you were asking me to. I'm really sorry if some of u got upset


----------



## Dani Rose

It is not a scan pic I was referring too, that is fine and so is baby.pregnancy chat.

It was the video of a 6 month fetus in the womb that offended me. And previous to that was a sickness post.

Bump I am not wanting you to feel like a bitch I just wanted to point out how it made ME feel. It isn't anything about you or anyone else at all. 

You are being a little defensive about the whole thing and I am entitled to feel that way on a TTC group but don't want to get into an arguement about it.

Lets just say it was a few wks ago and you were in my position I am sure you would be feeling the same, as far as pregnancy posts/vents etc maybe just think about the viewers and how we might take it is all I was saying.

I want to hear about BFPs, Scan reports etc and will celebrate and support but we have one member here back in hospital today and I am sure she wouldn't want to see that video or hear complaints either. That is all I have to say on the matter and didn't mean to cause a rift. Just expressing how I felt


----------



## Bumpblues82

if you read what i wrote i didnt mean to post it in here but obv that doesnt matter to you and you have made up your mind the vidoe wasnt actually of a 6 month fetus it was the story of conception to birth and had some nice words with it.. of course im being defensive its hurtful to think that ppl think that i would be insensitive on purpose!! clearly thats what you think of me otherwise you would have read what i wrote and acknowledged that i posted it in wrong thread! i think i know how ppl in here feel as yer i was in same position a few weeks ago so i obv posted that video on purpose as im a cruel cow that likes to rub your nose in it!! if thats what you think of me then fine but if that was the case i wouldnt have deleted it or explained that it was an accident would i?


----------



## Bumpblues82

you could have inboxed me or said it a bit nicer!


----------



## Dani Rose

Seriously for someone who doesn't want to be seen as a bitch you aren't doing a very good job.

I read the post but I won't appologise for being upset by a post wether in the wrong place or not. That wasn't my fault.

And the pregnancy vents are they in the wrong place too?? Just so I know...


----------



## Bumpblues82

poppy it wasnt your pic it was me posting a video ACCIDENTALLY in this thread x

im having the shittest emotional day ever im terrified of loosing this baby cause its my last chance! as im out of options every min of every day that im preg i wonder when im gonna loose this onE! so sorry if im offensive or what ever!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bump we all know how that feels unfortunately but getting all worked up won't help or resolve anything, I didn't call you a bitch or a cow.

It was an accident fair enough, just leave it now.


----------



## Bumpblues82

so im not allowed to worry about my symptoms comming and going and ask if anyone else had it too?? if some one had done what i did i would have said ok i see you made a mistake but clearly everyone has to be perfect!!

im not in the mood to deal with this now and yer im being a bitch its call sticking up for your self...

i wont be back on this thread i cba with this sort of thing 

good luck getting your bfp everyone!


----------



## Poppy84

Dani Rose said:


> It is not a scan pic I was referring too, that is fine and so is baby.pregnancy chat.
> 
> It was the video of a 6 month fetus in the womb that offended me. And previous to that was a sickness post.
> 
> Bump I am not wanting you to feel like a bitch I just wanted to point out how it made ME feel. It isn't anything about you or anyone else at all.
> 
> You are being a little defensive about the whole thing and I am entitled to feel that way on a TTC group but don't want to get into an arguement about it.
> 
> Lets just say it was a few wks ago and you were in my position I am sure you would be feeling the same, as far as pregnancy posts/vents etc maybe just think about the viewers and how we might take it is all I was saying.
> 
> I want to hear about BFPs, Scan reports etc and will celebrate and support but we have one member here back in hospital today and I am sure she wouldn't want to see that video or hear complaints either. That is all I have to say on the matter and didn't mean to cause a rift. Just expressing how I felt

 Oh ok sorry Iv now read further back and understand. I just saw a comment about scan pics reminding people of what could have been.
I'm still sorry if it did cause upset anyway though xxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

you didnt have to i felt like one when you said what you said like i would purposly upset people!


----------



## Dani Rose

I think if someone is sorry they try to resolve a situation not make it worse and turn peoples feeling around to be some kind of attack and then they become some victim, it wasn't like that.

You are wanting some kind of arguement or something, I said how I felt, video is gone, last thing I have to say


----------



## fletch_W

Poppy84 said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> It is not a scan pic I was referring too, that is fine and so is baby.pregnancy chat.
> 
> It was the video of a 6 month fetus in the womb that offended me. And previous to that was a sickness post.
> 
> Bump I am not wanting you to feel like a bitch I just wanted to point out how it made ME feel. It isn't anything about you or anyone else at all.
> 
> You are being a little defensive about the whole thing and I am entitled to feel that way on a TTC group but don't want to get into an arguement about it.
> 
> Lets just say it was a few wks ago and you were in my position I am sure you would be feeling the same, as far as pregnancy posts/vents etc maybe just think about the viewers and how we might take it is all I was saying.
> 
> I want to hear about BFPs, Scan reports etc and will celebrate and support but we have one member here back in hospital today and I am sure she wouldn't want to see that video or hear complaints either. That is all I have to say on the matter and didn't mean to cause a rift. Just expressing how I felt
> 
> Oh ok sorry Iv now read further back and understand. I just saw a comment about scan pics reminding people of what could have been.
> I'm still sorry if it did cause upset anyway though xxxxxClick to expand...

that was my bad im sorry. seeing them is lovely and really helps. its not you its me. its on my off days when i am re living the memory and what could have been. please dont feel like you cant post them. they give me hope they really do xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

all you had to say was ok i see you made a mistake and realise that it wasnt intentional! that would have been the end but im the kind of person that sticks up for herself!


----------



## Poppy84

fletch_W said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> It is not a scan pic I was referring too, that is fine and so is baby.pregnancy chat.
> 
> It was the video of a 6 month fetus in the womb that offended me. And previous to that was a sickness post.
> 
> Bump I am not wanting you to feel like a bitch I just wanted to point out how it made ME feel. It isn't anything about you or anyone else at all.
> 
> You are being a little defensive about the whole thing and I am entitled to feel that way on a TTC group but don't want to get into an arguement about it.
> 
> Lets just say it was a few wks ago and you were in my position I am sure you would be feeling the same, as far as pregnancy posts/vents etc maybe just think about the viewers and how we might take it is all I was saying.
> 
> I want to hear about BFPs, Scan reports etc and will celebrate and support but we have one member here back in hospital today and I am sure she wouldn't want to see that video or hear complaints either. That is all I have to say on the matter and didn't mean to cause a rift. Just expressing how I felt
> 
> Oh ok sorry Iv now read further back and understand. I just saw a comment about scan pics reminding people of what could have been.
> I'm still sorry if it did cause upset anyway though xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> that was my bad im sorry. seeing them is lovely and really helps. its not you its me. its on my off days when i am re living the memory and what could have been. please dont feel like you cant post them. they give me hope they really do xxClick to expand...

Fletch don't worry at all... U r entitled to have off days and feel sad! I think I just got confused and got myself in the middle of a different conversation without reading back all the earlier comments. 

I'm now only staying in this thread to give u all environment and hope! I want everyone to be happy. 

I invented this thread so what I say goes! ..... Everyone has to change the conversation. 

Shellie..... U r so strong for not testing. Hope it's implantation.


----------



## Poppy84

That was supposed to say encouragement not environment! Oops haha


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy agreed! 

Done and dusted x


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

lets change the subject! :) hows the weather where everyone is? its raining buckets here. were having a months worth of rain in two days and its thunder and lightening. 

sorry poor change of subject just thought id try lighten the mood.

thanks poppy. we need the encouragement and success stories to give us hope :) so thank you :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hug :hugs: ladies... Hope your all ok...xx


----------



## Wiggler

Its sunny and hot here. I am almost certain I am part vampire and I hate the sun :rofl: My hands get blotchy and gross when they are exposed to sunlight :rofl: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

lol. send some this way! the signal on my tv just cut out!! :(


----------



## Marlee1980

it is FINALLY nice here in my part of Canada! Until recently it has been rubbish (look at my use of the British word!) 

How has your RA been recently Dani? My mom has it really bad so I know a little of what you are going through.


----------



## Wiggler

Fletch - you can have it, I hate the sun :rofl: Give me a cloudy mild day and I am the happiest person alive!


----------



## fletch_W

Marlee lol. i love it when i hear americans using english terms. it makes me chuckle sounding it out in my head. 

Wiggler we will swap. its so muggy and humid here its awful. its like 20oc and peeing it down. in our apartment its 28oc with all the windows open and the balcony door and we have no aircon!! :(


----------



## Poppy84

I wish we had some sun. It's July and supposed to be summer. Going to France in 2 weeks.... Hope I get some sun there. I'm as pale as a ghost and need a glow


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm sore all the time but just get on with it. When ttc there isn't many meds/painkillers I can take so it's all for a good cause in the end :)

Rain here all the time!

Cyprus soon though :)


----------



## Poppy84

Where in Cyprus ate u going?


----------



## Poppy84

I wish my phone would stop changing my spellings


----------



## Dani Rose

Back to Paphos where we got married. We conceived first mc baby there last year but maybe we will get lucky again ;)

Anyone else travelling??


----------



## Wiggler

No holidays for me, but I can't wait to hear about the hols you ladies have! x x x


----------



## Marlee1980

You guys are so lucky - when you go on vacay you go to really awesome places that are so quick and convenient to get to. For us here, if we want to go somewhere awesome, its typically such a far trek!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies,

Busy day on this thread i see, hope everyone's ok though and feeling ok. I know we are all having a tough time and have been through what no one should ever have to go through. Keep positive ladies! PMA! Sorry I'm being overly chipper again, lord knows why as I am currently in chorley town centre getting completely soaked waiting for a bus, damn my lack of a driving licence!! 

This will make you all laugh, I caved and did an opk today a day earlier than I said (my poas addiction made me do it!!) and it came up with a bloody error sign!! So I used one of my leftover cheapy opk's only to realise afterwards that at 7am it was never going to work!! My brain was really not awake that early. Oh well, testing with an opk again tomorrow lol, clearly these technological digi opk's have me bamboozled enough that I can't do it properly :haha: 

Keep the faith ladies, and big hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Evil :witch: AF made her appearance ... sooo sad ... I wanna cry ...


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shellie :-(
So sorry. Horrible af!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Have a very large glass of wine tonight!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,been reading through.some of the posts and its been a busy day on here!! I'm not going to say anything as its all done and dusted but Dani knows how I feel.........

Hope your all ok? Hope your all going to get the egg this month ladies!!! 

Afm I'm back in hospital AGAIN!!!!! I have an abcess behind my navel from the operating!! Ggrrrrrr hoping to be out at some time today,fed up of seeing pregnant women everywhere and there's a girl here who's 11 weeks pregnant and keeps saying Oohhhh I can feel the baby kicking,Oohhhh you can see her bum sticking out and then she goes outside to smoke Ggrrrrrr xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Shellie - So sorry AF got you :hugs: :hugs: 

Cath - :hugs: x x x


----------



## Poppy84

Hugs cath..... Xxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Shellie :(

Hugs Cath. Fx this is the final hurdle. 

Poke that girl in the eye ;) lol

For one she should have some compassion and 2 they should be banned from smoking whilst in there. P*sses me off that does. Ive to walk past them all at the FS and I think it's awful to see.


----------



## Tawn

Awww shellie, sorry the witch showed up. :hugs:

Cath, hun, I am so sorry that it just keeps coming and coming.... :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Shellie I'm sorry she got you:-( Xxxx

Cath, big hugs. Xxxxxxx


----------



## karena1384

i 2 mc on sat at 10 weeks,i agree noone should have 2 go through such a thing...my hubby wants us to try straight away,but i feel i want to wait even though i would love to try again now...i dnt kno if im being cautious or just plain confused all i kno is i dnt want to have to go through it again!


----------



## fletch_W

karena1384 said:


> i 2 mc on sat at 10 weeks,i agree noone should have 2 go through such a thing...my hubby wants us to try straight away,but i feel i want to wait even though i would love to try again now...i dnt kno if im being cautious or just plain confused all i kno is i dnt want to have to go through it again!

you came to the right place! im sorry about your loss. :hugs:

you should wait until you feel ready and tell hubby you feel that way. or dont intentionally try and just see what happens? 

the ladies in here are wonderful and will really help you during this hard time xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome karena, So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: and I agree with fletch, you should only ttc again when you feel you are ready. For some people its ok to start again right away but others need more time. Just be open with your hubby, explain how physically and emotionally drained you may be feeling and I'm sure he'll understand xxx

Cath - oh love you really are going through the ringer aren't you! I am so so sorry hun, and I agree it is so infuriating seeing other pregnant women taking what they have for granted like that. My pregnant workmate (she's 24 weeks now) was applauding herself for only having one fag yesterday. I had to walk out of the room, coz I used to be a smoker but the second I found out i was pregnant I quit and I didn't have another at all. I know some women find it a struggle to quit but they have the best reason and motivation in the world to when they find out they are pregnant. Makes me mad that no matter how well I did or what I gave up doing etc I still lost my baby and other women can do what they want and are lucky enough never to feel this heartbreak. Sorry that was a long waffle rant! Bottom line is I hope you are ok and being looked after, big hugs to you and your oh xxxxx

Shellie - I am so sorry the witch got you, it's horrible when you feel you've had so many symptoms, I felt like that last month coz I was queasy too and I'm never queasy! Have a nice drink, eat pâté and get ready to go this month hun, think of it as the last time you can drink/eat pâté for the next 9 months lol!!

AFM - I forgot to do my opk with fmu this morning, which isn't a problem as its my day off so I'll do it later, I was just trying to do it at the same time everyday doh! My brain is not functioning properly this week!! I'm also bummed out coz of all this rain!! First we have hosepipe bans and now flash bloody floods! What's going on mother nature?!
On the bright side me and oh tried preseed last night.....sorry for tmi but if anyone uses it I recommend not using the full amount suggested, it was a little too slippery hahaha :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Just read that back and I don't get how me and oh using preseed is "on the bright side" haha! I was just so excited to use it and think of how those little spermies may be getting safely to the eggy with the help of the preseed lol! Not that I think I've even ovulated yet but nevermind! Sorry ladies I'm in a very random rambling mood today!!


----------



## baileybubs

Either I've got a bad batch or I'm doing something wrong coz my digi opk came up with the error sign again!! Looked at the lines after I ejected the stick and the line was dark but not as dark as the control line, but the packaging says to ignore those lines anyway!! Gonna do a cheap opk later instead!


----------



## fletch_W

i just done an opk for today and its lighter than yesterday :( i either missed O or i was doing it too early? im so confused. Bailey did u do it in your urine flow or in a pot? cos when i do it in a pot i leave it in until the thing on the screen flashes then i leave it a good 3 mins xx xx


----------



## fletch_W

sorry that was meant to say i take it out when it flashes and leave it 3 mins before looking at it xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah that's a good tip fletch thanks. I've also read that taking the cap off before inserting the stick into the handle. So I'll try both those things tomorrow. Not gonna waste another one today though coz I don't think it's O time yet anyways, will just use a cheap one later.
It possible you missed it, have you wen :sex: every other day? If so it shouldn't matter. Or it could just be that you just started to get a surge but it went away again, it does that apparently. What cd are you?


----------



## baileybubs

Just read your ticker, yeah you could get another surge later and O, maybe use another one later coz I got my positive opk cd17 last month and that was a 31 day cycle so similar length to yours.


----------



## fletch_W

i am cd15 and been testing since cd10. its gotten darker everyday except today :( i might test after 4pm and see what it says. 

yeah i always take the pink lid of first. only cos thats what the instructions say. but yeah try the pot thing and only take it out when it flashes.


----------



## fletch_W

sorry cd16. i counted wrong. i completely forgot about my ticker. we dtd weds so gonna again tonight i was so whacked last night i went to bed at 8pm lol. its this humidity and rain thats making me tired and also going back to work has been hard on me xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm my instructions don't say to take the pink lid off first, mind you I bought mine off eBay and they are in date but are maybe older so dont say it. 

I think if you :sex: every other day you have perfect chance of catching the egg! I know what you mean about being tired though, where I work it's with vulnerable adults so they always have the under floor heating on too so in this weather it's stifling and I get so tired!!


----------



## fletch_W

yeah mine are from ebay too. it looks like ite been printed from the cb website though so i dunno. i guess it doesnt really matter. worth a shot though?

ugh i couldnt think of anything worse than underfloor heating!! i suppose in the winter its nice but since when have the uk ever had a normal winter?! lol global warming sucks!

i hope we have done enough. were gonna do tonight, tomorrow and sunday to make sure we havent missed it. just crossing my fingers it doesnt come next week whilst hes away :(


----------



## baileybubs

Have your cycles been quite erratic since mc or have they been the same length? Coz if they've been the same then hopefully you should O around the same time. Although they do say stress etc can delay O. It's so hard work isn't it?!


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry af got u shellie. X

Cath so sorry this hasn't sorted itself out :hugs: 

Bailey and fletch hope u get ur pos OPKs real soon..x

Welcome and sorry for ur loss Hun..x


----------



## fletch_W

my first was longer but then the other two have been like before my mc. my ticker says i should O in two days but the thing is iv never ever tracked O so iv no idea when its coming. it really is so hard. i think i might be stressing a bit as hubby keeps asking if i have a positive yet and im in the foulest mood today as i was woken by the joiner to ask me to clear my kitchen work tops. i think i might treat myself to a candle lit bath and a face pack and try chill out a bit. and then ill take my opk after the bath and see if i get any sort of answer. why cant men go through this?!! 

i also read back the other day to your comment about your hubby smoking. im going through the same thing. he has been saying as soon as im pregnant he will stop and then when i fell pregnant he said ill do it when we move and then when i had my mc he started smoking more!! :( i gave up tea, processed foods and he cant even give that up. men are stupid lol thats my conclusion xx


----------



## fletch_W

im sat watching jeremy kyle. iv never watched it before. but somehow my problems dont seem half as bad anymore lol!! where do they find these ppl?!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol fletch I totally agree with you, it's a very valid conclusion, men are stupid :haha: my oh also promised he would quit when we found out I was pg an he didn't, now he's promising it again to which I alway point out he didn't last time, and he had 8 weeks to try as I found out at 4 weeks and had my mmc at 12 weeks! Men can't do anything without help can they haha!

And I love watching a bit of jezza Kyle to put my life in perspective.....I wonder if they pay the people that go on it coz a lot of them don't seem to want to be there!! 

Ooh and I'm doing the bubble bath thing tonight, my oh is at work and I'm on call so can't really go out or drink so just gonna chill and watch a loa of tv as I've cleaned my house from top to bottom today, did the shopping yesterday and I've got three 12 hour shifts in the next 3 days (boo!).

Oh and in completely unrelated news, my ppi came through, just over £2300 woop woop!! And mr tax man gave my oh £500 back from 2008!! So I'm thinking these things come in threes so I put the lottery on hahaha! This time tomorrow I'll be a millionaire (or maybe I will win a tenner, but never look a gift horse in the mouth and all that!)


----------



## fletch_W

the ppi and tax rebate is great news!! iv just sent hubby to do our shopping (cos its still peeing it down) whilst i tidy up cos if he is here i tidy up after his mess whilst he makes more elsewhere. i just had my bath it was wonderful. im going to test when i next need to pee lol.. iv decided to start packing up my house to move and try and forget about O and see what happens. i might test this evening and that be it. save the rest of my tests if i dont get my bfp this month. im stressing too much. :( 

wow 8 weeks! i only had a week and a half so cant imagine how that must have been for you. big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh fletch I hope you've caught the egg and grey news about ppi hun!!!

I'm out of hospital now yay and my consultant who is lovely has agreed to be my consultant and check everything is in working order down there,they would normally onky help if you had 3 mc but as iv had so much problems or as he calls me a medical mystery lol he's agreed to look at me a bit more yay xxx


----------



## fletch_W

welcome home cath :D thats amazing news!! fingers crossed he finds nothing wrong and that you can start trying again soon :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cath I'm glad you are out of hospital, and really good that the consultant is going to check everything out for you. Hope you are feeling ok xxxx

Fletch - yeah I think I'd just got calm and thinking we'd cope an I'd even stupidly bought some clothes the week before, just didnt expect to mc at that point, I know better now!! My oh hid the baby clothes when we back from hospital and he's hid them well!! Even though I tidy everywhere thoroughly I haven't seen them. He says he'll get them out again when I get my BFP bless him. Think they must be at his mums house or something. 

I am also going to test with my next pee lol, but using a cheapie opk as I really don't think I'll get a positive and those digis are expensive!!


----------



## fletch_W

yeah im using a cheapy until it turns positive but wanted to use my digi just to use it lol. im like a child at christmas :)

aww bless him hes a sweetie. youll be so excited when he gets them out again for your bfp sticky bean this month :D


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so, July will be our month!!

Ok this is very very weird and oddly coincidental.....had any got the what's app? Application on their smartphone? Well it allows you to send photos to other people for free, I just got one off a workmate who never texts me. I think she must have accidentally sent it to me instead of someone else. But it was a picture of baby girl clothes!! At first I was a bit upset and thought it was some kind of sick joke but i'm sure this lady would never do that do just an accident. So now I've decided it was a sign, the universe is telling me that I am about I conceive a baby girl lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i have whatsapp. thats an awesome sign!! surely she sent it to you by mistake not to offend you so def take it as a sign!! :) was there any sort of message with it or just a picture? xx


----------



## baileybubs

No message just a pic of little pink baby clothes that have all the packaging on that says 0-3 months. She would never do it on purpose and everyone at work knows I miscarried so she must have just done it accidentally. I won't reply coz if I ignore it and just be normal with her next time I see her she'll just think I never received it. Don't want her to feel bad about it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey i would class that as a sign!!!!! July will be your month girls!!! I can feel it in my water lol!! tbh i wouldnt waste money on those digi opks hun, i would just use cheapies and just dtd every other night thats what im gona be doing!!! 

Well iv just sent my complaint off to the nhs as i could have potentioally bled to death in A&E and its made me quite angry!! so excited about my consultant hes really nice and hes the one who didnt want to remove my tube as im only 25 with no kids so hopefully he will see me soon!! YAY!!!

Hop eeveryone is well!? i think ill be staying off here for a while, all this talk of having sex is making me very angry, we havent dtd for about 3 weeks now and wont be able to until my hcg is below 100, its currently on 700 so got a long time to go lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh sorry Cath, I know you said you and your oh are quite close and it's hard not being able to be intimate, I felt the same after my mc. Hope you can be physically well enough soon! And it won't be long til you will be telling us about your BFP again. So happy again that you have got a good consultant! And it's great that he wouldn't remove your tube, nice to know someone is standing up for you!! 
And I hope you get some bloody compensation from nhs for all this!!


----------



## fletch_W

glad you sent off a complaint. the nhs are ridiculous!! if i won the lottery id get my whole family private health care no questions asked.


----------



## baileybubs

Heres today's offering from the opk fairy, and I have to say darker than I expected. Mine usually doesn't have a second line or is darker than the control, never in between like this. Taking this as another good sign that my LH levels are higher than last month in general. Hopefully that will be more helpful in getting pg and producing progesterone when i do catch that egg lol
 



Attached Files:







7546b044.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

excuse my french but they took the piss that night, if you go in to a&e only a few weeks pregnatn suffering bleeding and cramps they whisk you off straight away as they have to rule out ectopic but with me, one sided pain, bleeding, all sings of internal bleeding ...'oh we will just let her wait for 4 hours!!!' fuming!!! its ridiculous!! i have to be honest hough all my nurses on the 2 wards i practically live on are fab they are soooo nice to me it makes me feel better, they have to draw a ring around my infection to see if it would grow and one of the nurses drew a smiley face on it, wasnt fun trying to explain why there was a smiley face on my belly last night lol!!! 

I had all this waiting though ladies do you? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Heres today's offering from the opk fairy, and I have to say darker than I expected. Mine usually doesn't have a second line or is darker than the control, never in between like this. Taking this as another good sign that my LH levels are higher than last month in general. Hopefully that will be more helpful in getting pg and producing progesterone when i do catch that egg lol

your on CD10 right hun? you'll ov in the next 6 days i reckon!! you did this just now didnt you? start doing them at this time every night if you can, you can compare better or if you have plenty there start doing 1 about lunchtime and 1 at this time xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah cd10, I didn't get my +opk til cd17 last month but that was a longer cycle than usual. And this is where my problem lies with testing, I'm working 9 til 9 tomorrow and never did get myself a pee pot from the docs. I might just take an opk to work and try using it in the flow (although I hate doing it that way!) but as long as I'm careful and wash hands thoroughly lol! I work in a care home so I can get gloves to use too.


----------



## baileybubs

And I agree with you Cath about that night they made you wait. It really does take the piss!! Everyone knows that one sided pain in early pregnancy can mean ectopic, they should have done a scan straight away!


----------



## fletch_W

Bailey thats what mine looked like yesterday. i need to pee now lol im off to do mine.

cath did you mean 'hate' all this waiting? if so yes i bloody do! its awful. we have to WAIT for ovulation then WAIT for af or bfp it takes the piss when the hospital and docs make you wait for your appt or in your case to be seen in a&e i think id be fuming too. what did you say in your complaint letter? please say you went to town on them? its about time they started catering to peoples needs instead of going with their 'gut feeling'. hubby waited 8 months to be seen for an ingrowing hair in his back and it got worse and worse and ended up infected and now has a gaping hole that will most likely take another 8 months to heal :(


----------



## cathgibbs

cant you get a pee pot in work hun or something equivalent, ill tell you a secret lol please dont judge me! when i was using opks i used to take anything to work in a carrier bag....plastic cups.....air freshner can tops lol anything hahahahaaaa i must sound so rank lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Cath I'm so happy ur out of hospital! I hope u begin to feel better now and yr hcg goes down quickly. U should def write a strongly worded letter to the hospital. I wish I had after my mc. I still feel I was treated badly. They need to know so it doesn't happen to anyone else. Lots of love xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yep lol hate!! sorry lol i just had a rush of energy and had to write that really fast lol!! ill put what i put in the little boxes on their 'complaints' letter, awww bless your hubby, is he complaining? there is no urgency with them is there??? 

thanks Poppy!! starting to feel more normal again but im getting quite upset, i think the fear of losing my tube etc was taking over my mind and now i know im ok the grief of losing another baby is hitting me if you understand?? im ok though,

check out my ticker ladies!! you all got one for counting down the days to O or baby tickers so i got my very own counting down the days to TTC!! YAY!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> cant you get a pee pot in work hun or something equivalent, ill tell you a secret lol please dont judge me! when i was using opks i used to take anything to work in a carrier bag....plastic cups.....air freshner can tops lol anything hahahahaaaa i must sound so rank lol xxx

Haha I don't judge you Cath I was just thinking "what could i take to pee in?" lol!! It's just sneaking it into the bathroom without being seen that's the problem as its a care home we don't really take our handbags to the loo or anything.


----------



## baileybubs

Just noticed the ticker, it's very good for you to track and count down! My tickers probably all wrong anyway coz my cycles aren't normally 31 days just last months but I don't want to be expecting AF based on a 28 day cycle if my cycles are now longer, if you catch my drift!
And those three months will be gone as soon as you know it hun, and at this rate I will still be ttc when you start again hun, it's already been 3 months of ttc for me lol! (well 3 months but only technically 2 cycles)


----------



## cathgibbs

dont say that hun this is your month!! PMA come on!!!! xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

This is my complaint, i think i could have been a bit more stern! xxx 

I was 5 weeks pregnant and had had left sided groin pain for 3 days and it got worse on the 3rd date with slight bleeding and shoulder pain which made me short of breath, contacted NHS direct who told me to go to A&E asap as it sounds like internal bleeding from an Ectopic. Arrived at A&E roughly 8.10pm June 17th, called into Triage, the nurse we seen had no patience (I think, so did my partner and several other patients that I talked to in the waiting area) she told me to &#8216;Sit there&#8217; pointing at a chair and asked &#8216;Whats my problem&#8217; as if she could not be bothered to be there, i explained the symptoms and explained that i had a miscarriage several weeks previously and this is a different type of pain as its all one sided and told her about the shoulder pain, was told to go back to waiting........3 hours later i was called into a cubicle and was asked if i wanted to stay in overnight as i would be scanned the next day, i explained that i was no longer in pain and would prefer to go home and go to bed and come back the next day. the next day showed that i did indeed have an ectopic. 2 weeks later 29/06 I was admitted to have a Laparoscopy, after the operation the consultant said there was a lot of &#8216;old blood&#8217; in my uterus which he said could quite possibly be from the date i went to A&E as i was having all the signs of internal bleeding but luckily it stopped bleeding on its own otherwise I could have bled to death. There was a young lady on my ward who had a miscarriage and told me she didn&#8217;t even wait in the waiting room and went straight from triage to Ward 4. I don&#8217;t think its acceptable that I had to wait 3hours with all signs of internal bleeding plus signs of an ectopic pregnancy as I know how dangerous they can be. I also don&#8217;t think it was acceptable of the way the Nurse was speaking to me and other patients that night.


----------



## baileybubs

Very stern and restrained hun, I would have let rip! But then they don't take your complaint seriously if you do that. Was it a triage nurse that was like that with you? I sometimes think that when people hear you've had a mc before that you must be overreacting now about anything pregnancy related, people should listen to your concerns when you turn up at a&e though, especially with symptoms like yours


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what I was trying to do,I thought letting rip,like you said they wouldn't take it seriously as I had talked to a lady over the phone and I was calm and she told me to email it to them as they def need to look into it Arghhh she was horrible,god help if I see her again,cow lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol its not rank i would do it if i had a day time job!! I just read your letter. im sorry you had to go through all that and i really hope you get some sort of compensation and that they actually listen. 

He isnt one to complain by dh so my trying to persuade his is pointless. id write it for him but if they contacted hed look silly lol. 

Bailey just tell them its 'that time of the month' haha everyone stops asking questions when you say that. 

well, im well and truly convinced that i O'd on wednesday, my line is still lighter than yesterday. im just glad we dtd on wednesday evening. :( maybe ill be lucky and O twice and we can conceive when he gets back. im having cramps though and tiny flutters in the middle. could be an icky tummy though so not thinking too much of it. oh well, theres always next month xx


----------



## fletch_W

p.s i love your ticker. PMA all the way :) 

im thinking of changing mine to 1dpo?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath glad ur out Hun.. And go u for writing ur complaint....xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone I hope you are all well xx

Bailey and fletch I really hope this is your month xx

Bailey it could be using fmu that is causing you issues. My ic's say not to use fmu as it is too sensitised, maybe try a little later in the day??

Cath I think you are absolutely right to complain the way you were treated was awful. I love the ticker by the way I think I need to do something similar apart from I don't know how long I have to wait. It's great news your consultant is going to continue to treat you and I hope your hcg levels go down quickly xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrsduck, 

Hope you are well! 

It wasn't fmu today no, I think I've figured out that it was beacuse I didn't take the pink cap before attaching it to the handle. Try again tomorrow lol!

Fletch - sounds like you did already O if today's is lighter again. FX'd for you in the 2ww hun!!


----------



## fletch_W

I hope weds night was enough :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

I am very well thanks bailey, aaaaah I see. I hope you get your smiley face soon xx

Fletch don't forget you only need that one spermy xx

good luck to you both xx


----------



## baileybubs

I think it would hun, when did you dtd before weds?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ladies I'm sat here crying my eyes out. My SIL and BIL have just put it all over Facebook that they had their 20 week scan and are expecting a girl. She announced she was pg the week after I miscarried. I would have been 8 weeks ahead of her and it just made me burst into tears :cry:
Maybe that picture of baby clothes wasn't a sign about my baby but about my new niece. I am so happy for them but every step of their pregnancy just reminds me where I should be in mine. 
How can I have been in such a good mood earlier and rocking the PMA to suddenly bursting into tears?? Stupid Facebook!!


----------



## fletch_W

We did Monday too. So fingers crossed. 

Aw love I'm sorry. I still believe its a sign for you and not that your getting a niece. Keep on with the PMA! I remove all the baby stuff before I have chance to read it. Can't wait to hear about your opk result tomorrow


----------



## baileybubs

Glad to hear you are well mrsduck!

Fletch if you :sex: Monday, weds and tonight you are more than covered I reckon. Like mrsduck said it only takes one sperm! 

Ok I've calmed down now, it's as if that emotion I felt when I first miscarried came flooding back to me then. I couldn't stop crying!! Silly really coz I am so excited to be ttc now and me and my oh have started saving properly and are planning out wedding so I am in a great place right now. Plus the ppi and tax rebate and me and oh have both been promoted! So I'm just gonna try and forget about how far I may have been and be happy that I'm getting another little niece, who will end up becoming best of friends with my little rainbow baby coz they will be so close in age lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

thats a great PMA! think of what will be instead of what could have been. i know its easier said than done and no one can begrudge us our little moments but we need them i think. they help us cope. yeah we will tonight and thats the every other day i suppose. i never tested wednesday as i was too busy. oh well im not going to let the thought of me not catching it get me down.


----------



## baileybubs

Don't let it get you down hun, as long as you dtd every other day then I think you have covered all bases. Tbh I'm only really doing opk's so I know when to expect AF coz I heard that a woman's luteal phase doesn't change, what makes a cycle longer is delayed ovulation. I got AF at 14 dpo last month so my luteal phase is 14 days and so if I can identify when I O then I know when to do a hpt lol!! We are just :sex: every other day from cd10 to cd20 and whenever else we want to inbetween.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaw bailey we all have our moments and I always feel better after a bit of a cry. I have given up looking at Facebook as I always feel down when I log on as there is always a new announcement which I just can't face. I will go back to it when I am next pregnant.

You have had so much good news lately you are on a roll next is your bfp xx

Fletch the optimum for catching that eggy is every other night so you have a good chance of getting your bfp xx


----------



## Marlee1980

baileybubs said:


> Oh ladies I'm sat here crying my eyes out. My SIL and BIL have just put it all over Facebook that they had their 20 week scan and are expecting a girl. She announced she was pg the week after I miscarried. I would have been 8 weeks ahead of her and it just made me burst into tears :cry:
> Maybe that picture of baby clothes wasn't a sign about my baby but about my new niece. I am so happy for them but every step of their pregnancy just reminds me where I should be in mine.
> How can I have been in such a good mood earlier and rocking the PMA to suddenly bursting into tears?? Stupid Facebook!!

I'm sorry you are having a hard time right now bailey - you are definitely entitled to it. facebook is a very tough thing when you are struggling. My best friend has been ttc for a couple of years now with no luck (finally starting IVF this month) and I felt sooo guilty when I announced on FB i was pregnant. She already knew, but still I knew it would be tough for her.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I always feel daft when I do this, I especially feel silly coz I was in such a good mood! 

Just looked at ff and its predicting I will O on Wednesday yay! Although that's only really based on an average of when I normally O as I don't do temps or anything. 

Has anyone read a book called Inconceivable by Ben Elton, I don't know of I've asked that before here on this thread. It's a good book for anyone ttc, although the couple didn't miscarry and there was one comment in it I didn't disagree with, but otherwise it's really accurate and funny.


----------



## Tawn

Bailey and Fletch, YAY for O or impending O! I will be so excited to have you girls join me in the dreaded TWW! I need to commiserate how slow the days are passing with someone! :haha:

Cath, hun I am so happy to hear you are home and on the mend. I agree with the other ladies, my letter would have been much less polite than yours! But that is probably better, because they are more likely to listen if it is calmer (rather than the full blown rant I would probably give em!) I hope the time flies till you and OH can TTC again, I love your ticker

AFM, 6DPO here! Starting to go a bit mad waiting for time to pass. I haven't had a ton of symptoms this TWW so far. We dtd every other day almost 2 whole weeks up to O though (I am living proof that stress CAN delay O lol) so hopefully we have a chance! Can't decide when I am going to first test... I am torn between wanting to start at 10DPO or save myself the heartache and do it Nessah's way and wait till 14DPO?


----------



## fletch_W

sooo my lovelies, i am seeeriously confused. i just took another cheapie becuase im a phsycho and need answers lol. i took another test, the bottom one is yesterdays and the top is todays. and theeennnnn i took a cb digi and i got a smiley face!! whaaattt!!! i didnt get a smiley face yesterday. so i have seriously lost all hope in cheapies im afraid. we will be bding the night away haha sorry tmi but im just so freaking happpyyy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1176.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAG1173.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fletch_W

please excuse our disgustingly outdated sofa lol. i cant wait to get rid of it


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn I'm excited to join u in 2ww


----------



## baileybubs

And hopefully I won't be far behind!!


----------



## Poppy84

Yay for 2ww everyone!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies!

Cath: I'm glad you are sending a complaint. That was awful. I'm happy you are out of the hospital. I hope your HCG drops to 100 soon so you can BD. :hugs:

Fletch: Those are the same O tests that I bought that didn't work for me. I have a thread about it here on BNB. They are Wanfu and super super generic. I bought Wondfo (Cost a very little more.) But, they worked perfectly! Yay for O, happy BD!

Bailey: I'm sorry you are down. FB can be awful! :hugs: I hope you O soon. :hugs:

Tawn: Yay for 6dpo! Just a few days and you'll be updating us with your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay my digi opk worked....it was negative but it worked lol!! Gonna do a cheapie one at work later too so I can compare it to yesterday's. Have a good day everyone!! PMA!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for yous in the 2ww :) 
Bailey sorry for the fb thing I came off Facebook after I had my loss upset me too much. Hope u get ur pos OPK soon..xx


----------



## Tawn

Yay fletch! So glad you got your smiley face :) catch that eggy!

Bailey, I'm glad you digi opk is working! Your o is on its way!

I wish I could entertain myself (and maybe you guys lol) with some symptom spotting but I don't have any really! Besides being cranky the last couple of days but that could just be PMS lol. I have 50 ic's calling my name in the bathroom so I am sure I will first test at 10dpo...3days to go!


----------



## fletch_W

Yay Bailey!! What did you do differently? So excited to hear about your smiley face  I reckon you'll get it Monday just a feeling  

Is 7dpo too early for symptoms Tawn? You never know! A wave of ms might hit you tomorrow  

Have a great day ladies! The sun is finally shining


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ladies, I need some opinions... Last time I tested was yesterday morning at 11DPO and got a BFN. I've only ever had one early positive test before (and that ended in a chemical), so that's not my big stress. I'm just worried because I've been having brown spotting since Monday afternoon (it's now Saturday night in Australia), and I thought IB to start with as it started at 8DPO, but yesterday it turned to pink streaking, and more-so when I wipe (sorry about TMI...).

So even though I don't know whether I'm pregnant or not yet, I really feel as though I am, and the bleeding makes me feel it even more. I'm just really freaking out :cry:

I can't cry about it to DH anymore. He's been so good, but I know he's struggling with how upset it's all been making me. I told him last night that if this isn't it I don't even think I can handle trying again and he's always said he'd be happy just with our DD...

I'm just heartbroken... :nope:


----------



## Tawn

Mummy_2_One, I am so sorry you are having a hard time right now. :hugs: I can't be sure, as your hpts have been negative so far, but the only thing I can think is maybe your cycle is just a bit messed up post-chemical? 

Or, if you are pregnant, maybe it is just normal early pregnancy bleeding? I've never had IB, so I don't know what that looks like, but I know a lot of ladies on BnB have some spotting early on in pregnancy (even a bleed that looks like a period) and go on to have healthy babies. 

As far as the emotional side, I know that after my miscarriage, I got obsessed with getting pregnant right away afterwards. To be honest, it was the thing that kept me sane for that first month. Then when AF showed up, I had to grieve all over again because I realized that I had pushed those feelings aside by focusing on TTC instead. So maybe you are just going through some of the grief process which has been a bit delayed when you were focusing on TTC? Maybe once you work through those feelings you will feel ready to try again, but if you're not ready that is totally your choice to wait until you feel like it is something you can handle emotionally and I am sure your OH will support that.

I know that isn't very helpful (not even sure if it made much sense) but I just wanted to let you know that we are here for you if you need a place to vent. :hugs: hun


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mummy Im sorry you are feeling so bad hun. I agree with Tawn, it could be your cycle isn't back to normal yet, or even normal pregnancy bleeding. When do you think AF was due? I would leave it until day after AF is due and test hun.

And I also agree that the emotion never does away and a lot of us have focused on ttc and not grieved properly. I burst into tears yesterday coz my SIL has found out shes having a girl and i was hoping to be pregnant again by the time she had her 20 week scan. It's perfectly normal for all this to be extremely emotional and perfectly normal to still be grieving xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks so much bailey and Tawn. AF is due tomorrow, and I had thought to maybe test again on Monday, but I might just wait until the spotting has stopped completely (?). Is there any benefit medically in testing and getting a pos if I'm still bleeding?

I agree about the previous loss/es. I think I took the second (most recent) one much easier than the first, but I did get really emotional about it a week or so after the loss. Obviously it's not something you just 'get over', but I think it does all compound from one loss to the next, with the delays and the waiting.

bailey, I really feel for you with people so close to you who are pregnant. It can't be easy :hugs: This TTC thing isn't fair...

I just keep praying that this will be our bean, and that he or she will be super sticky this time. I'm hoing that a few little 'signs' I've gotten over the last few days are for this cycle and not for some other time. I was praying in the car yesterday and then we drove past a street with the same name as the girls' name we've decided we like for #2... And I had a dream about getting a test line pop up quicker than the control line on a HPT. It seemed very real. I almost went looking for the test.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy hope ir ok Hun..x

I'm freaking out me and dh bd last night and today I've had some spotting I'm so upset cos this is how my mc started the last time. :cry:


----------



## fletch_W

dont panic cheryl. call the epu and see if you can go in for an emergency scan. just to be on the safe side and to put your mind at ease xxx im sure its nothing sweetie xx


----------



## CherylC3

I spoke to them they said rest so if it continues il be going on Monday for a scan, everything about trying to hav a baby is so stressfull :(


----------



## fletch_W

i know :( especially when we dont know whats going on inside. i think having a mc makes us more aware of stuff aswell and the smallest things make us panic. try and relax, get in ur pjs and hav a dvd day tomorrow and monday will come quicker than you know. it may just be some left over blood. did you say you had some bleeding a few weeks ago? it could be some left over from that coming out in your cervical mucus? xx


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy_2_One said:


> Ladies, I need some opinions... Last time I tested was yesterday morning at 11DPO and got a BFN. I've only ever had one early positive test before (and that ended in a chemical), so that's not my big stress. I'm just worried because I've been having brown spotting since Monday afternoon (it's now Saturday night in Australia), and I thought IB to start with as it started at 8DPO, but yesterday it turned to pink streaking, and more-so when I wipe (sorry about TMI...).
> 
> So even though I don't know whether I'm pregnant or not yet, I really feel as though I am, and the bleeding makes me feel it even more. I'm just really freaking out :cry:
> 
> I can't cry about it to DH anymore. He's been so good, but I know he's struggling with how upset it's all been making me. I told him last night that if this isn't it I don't even think I can handle trying again and he's always said he'd be happy just with our DD...
> 
> I'm just heartbroken... :nope:

hi mummy. sorry your having a hard time. has the spotting just been when you wipe or enough for a towel/tampon? i would wait until monday and see what happens. if you are really concerned and it doesn't stop then maybe call your dr? i never had IB. test on monday if it doesnt stop and then ask your gp to book u in for a scan? hope you gets some answers soon :( xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy sorry you are having a tough time I hope you are ok and you get your bfp x

Bailey and fletch come on smiley faces x

Tawn 3 days to go I really hope you get your bfp, fingers crossed for you x

Cheryl I would have the scan regardless to put your mind at rest with what you have already gone through you don't need any more stress. I really hope it's nothing to worry about xx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck how are you? :) you dont have a ticker so i dont know where you are at. were you meant to have an op or did u just have an op? sorry my memory is terrible x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi fletch I'm fine thank you, I know it's hard to keep track maybe I'll do a ticker counting down to my op if I can figure out how to do it. I am due to have an op to take out a potentially cancerous lump in my neck and the surrounding thyroid. I'm due to go in on 23rd July so I'm in limbo til then.

I can't wait to get back to ttc.


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cheryl, I hope everything is just fine. I have seen a lot of ladies post on BnB about spotting after dtd. Hopefully it is nothing to worry about, but I agree get the scan if you can just to put your mind at ease.

MrsDuck, thanks hun. I hope your op goes smoothly and you can join us TTC again straight away afterwards! July is ticking on, hopefully the 23rd will be here before you know it!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Just popped on while at work, naughty!

Cheryl - I agree with other ladies, go for the scan anyway hun. And try not to panic, I know that's far easier said than done. Praying that it's just left over blood hun xxxxx

Mummy - hope you are feeling better

Mrs duck - hope you are well and sorry you are stuck in limbo at the moment 

Cath - how are you feeling now? Hugs xx

Dani - hows the relaxed approach going?

Tawn - how many days til testing now hun? Can't wait to see your BFP!!

Fletch - any symptoms yet lol, only 1dpo but you never know :haha:

AFM - going to go do my opk, I'm thinking negative though, had no O pain at all


----------



## Tawn

Ooooohhh Bailey, naughty ;)

3 more days till I am 10dpo, and I am pretty sure that is when I am going to start my IC's.

(.)(.)s have started aching today, a feeling I've never really had (before AF or in last pregnancy) so crossing my fingers that it is a real symptom!


----------



## fletch_W

sounds promising Tawn! :)

Mrs Duck this month will go so quick we will be looking back at it like a distant memory in no time!! :) praying all goes well cant wait for you to rejoin us in ttc :)

Bailey! Naughty naughty! haha. i dunno if im 1dpo yet, im about to test again to see if i still get a :) or not so ill let you know

although i do have sore boobies. could just be due to hayfever as i get a lot of aching during high pollen seasons :(


----------



## fletch_W

I did another opk and its stronger than yesterday so counting Monday as 1dpo I think. Getting o cramps really bad so dtd tonight and tomorrow so that should be enough I hope  

Bailey I can't wait for you to get your + opk 

And I cannot wait for these bfps too!! 

July is the month!


----------



## baileybubs

Well today is definatley not O day or anywhere near lol! Check out this rubbish opk lol!! These are what mine are normally like, really pale or almost white. Which is why I was surprised at yesterday's being quite visible, even though it was still negative! I must have really diluted wee or something, maybe that's why they are always so faint!
 



Attached Files:







a80ea3fa.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey. 

I've just read and caught up. I've had a rubbish day. Will go into it all more tomo but I just felt yuk. Couldn't shake a sad feeling. My brother was home from London so went to meet him and family/friends and he announced he's moving to Angola for 2 years :( I am so upset.

Will catch up tomo xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Maybe try another IC brand. I hope O hurries up and gets here. :hugs:

Cheryl: I also would have a scan Monday, if you need peace of mind. :hugs:

Fletch: Yay for O! I hope July is your month! :happydance:

Duck: I hope July 23rd would hurry up and get here and over with. :hugs:

Dani: That stinks about your brother moving. :hugs: Why is he moving there for two years?


----------



## Wiggler

Massive hugs to everyone :hugs: x x x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Wiggler said:


> Massive hugs to everyone :hugs: x x x

Thanks Wiggler :hugs:

I read your post about bleeding in early pregnancy today and it's given me some hope of still getting a BFP this cycle. I still feel like I'm in with a chance (AF was due today).


----------



## Leinzlove

Ofcourse Mummy you are in! You aren't out unless that nasty :witch: shows her ugly face. Here's to truly hoping she has the best of reasons for staying away! :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Mummy, you definitely aren't out yet! Try and stay positive, and maybe test tomorrow with FMU?

Dani, sorry you were having a down day yesterday. Hope today is looking up a bit hun. :hugs:

AFM I had a BFP dream last night. I've never had one of those before, but it was very vivid. DH and I were moving into our new house (we move next week) and he found a hpt on the windowsill and it was a bright positive and he was so excited. Hope it is a sign, rather than just wishful thinking/dreaming! T-minus 2 days till I can start POAS lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Tawn I love the dream... I hope its true! Can't wait for you to test! :happydance: I had vivid dreams in my successful 2ww.... I feel so good about this being your month! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thank you ladies! Feeling more hopeful tonight (not really sure why!). I just 'feel' pregnant, so here's hoping.

So excited for you to test too Tawn! :happydance: I had a BFP dream the other day too that was so real I got up and nearly went to check the bathroom bin for the test. In my dream the test line popped up before the control line even appeared (which I've never seen happen before).


My brain is all over the place tonight, so I'm missing just about everyone, but just quickly:

fletch - Yay for O! Go catch that eggy! You'll be testing in no time :flower:

Dani - :hugs: I hope you're ok lovely. Why is he moving?

bailey - OPKs would just do my head in, so I've never used them (and therefore can't help!). I did laugh though about your 'diluted wee' comment :rofl:

Cheryl - I'd request a scan for peace of mind too.

Cath - :hugs:

MrsDuck - I'm glad you've got a date booked for your op lovely. You'll be back to driving yourself crazy with this TTC business in no time :kiss:


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn I had a bfp dream my jan cycle :) but also last cycle. Everything I got excited about before I try not to read into now as then AF is even shittier! But I do hope this is your sign! They say a new house = a new baby! 

My brother is a chartered accountant and was moved to London last year. This is a step on the ladder to bigger things. This alone is a huge promotion, sucks for us but is amazing for him!

I think clomid is still in my system I'm so achey the last couple days. BD was even sore. This month BD has been so good! Dh actually instigated it last night and it wasn't me saying I'm Oing soon. It was nice :) 

Defo not OPKing ever again lol x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Dani Rose said:


> Tawn I had a bfp dream my jan cycle :) but also last cycle. Everything I got excited about before I try not to read into now as then AF is even shittier! But I do hope this is your sign! They say a new house = a new baby!

We found out we were pregnant with our DD just before we moved house!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Tawn - the BFP dream is a good sign!! FX'd can't wait to see you BFP!!

Mummy - cant wait to see you BFP too!!

Dani - sorry you had a bad day hun and about your brother. Good news for him though. I think I'm gonna be with you on no opk's. They are crap aren't they, it's just winding me up! 

AFM - I couldnt be bothered with my opk today, I don't feel O pain anyways. And I pressed snooze too many times and was running late haha!! Will do a cheapie when I get home although I don't know why lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everyone is enjoying their wet weekend (if you are in the uk) the sun has just come out for the first time this weekend!

Tawn I hope it's a sign and I agree with the others new home new baby, fingers crossed for you x

Dani sorry your brother is moving away and you feel achey x

Mummy you aren't out don't give up I hope the witch stays away x when are you testing?

Fletch yay for O I hope the spermies catch that eggy x

Bailey you may have o'ed just missed the surge? x

Hi leinzlove I hope you and bubs are well x


----------



## Dani Rose

Duck where's the sun?! Lol not here. Yday was a river! 

Dont do the opk!!! Lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their wet weekend (if you are in the uk) the sun has just come out for the first time this weekend!
> 
> Tawn I hope it's a sign and I agree with the others new home new baby, fingers crossed for you x
> 
> Dani sorry your brother is moving away and you feel achey x
> 
> Mummy you aren't out don't give up I hope the witch stays away x when are you testing?
> 
> Fletch yay for O I hope the spermies catch that eggy x
> 
> Bailey you may have o'ed just missed the surge? x
> 
> Hi leinzlove I hope you and bubs are well x

Thanks MrsDuck :flower:
I'm going to test with FMU tomorrow as I'll be late by then. Took one this afternoon which was negative, but I did think I possibly saw something (and then was just convinced it was line-eye).

I actually think now having read about extended IBs that what I'm seeing is quite minimal colour, mixed with increased CM, so that could be a good sign. I also feel like I may have a bout of thrush (sorry for TMI) which I've read can contribute to spotting early on. I need to stop reading now though! And just trust that God's got it all under control. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani I'm down south but the sunshine was short lived it has clouded over and looks like rain again now. I was looking forward to going for a walk but I'll need waterproofs I think or at the very least wellies. Yesterday it didn't stop raining at all all day.

Mummy are you asking dr google? I find it just brings me down if I can't find the answer I want. Stay positive coz if it was ib then implantation was late and hcg wouldn't have built up yet so you would have been getting neg hpts. You aren't out til the witch shows and I really hope she stays away, I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn that dream sounds like you will get your bfp soon! cant wait to see it! good luck with the house move! were hoping for a bfp before we move in 3 weeks. fxd for us both :)

Mummy looking forward to hearing about your bfp! July is the lucky month!

Danni i think i might have to take your word for it if im not lucky this month and ditch opks and just enjoy myself. ttc is getting tiring and disappointing for me. sorry about your brother going away but it sounds like an awesome opportunity for him . it will go by so fast! xx

bailey lol diluted wee. if you arent getting o pains and you normally do then maybe start dtd every other night until you do and then start testing again? fxd!!

mrsduck we have sun here in yorkshire but i believe it will be short lived and will pee it down in the next hour. i bloody hope not as my washing is almost done ready for hanging out :(


----------



## cathgibbs

hey ladies!!

ahhh dani like you said it sucks for you but its great for him! could you go out there to visit? just think if you can its a holiday for you guys lol!

Tawn i had a BFP dream before my last pregnancy, i dreamt i had a CB digi and it said positive in spanish lol! FX for you hun!!!

sorry whoever i have missed out i cant stop long got a roast cooking lol! since iv come out of hosp the 2nd time i havent stopped i feel so much better!! Also HCG on thursday was 700odd today its 300 odd :-D so happy, they want me to go back Tuesday for another blood test but im not going back now until the weekend, iv had a week off work and cant really afford to take the morning off!! 

MrsDuck i hope your ok, click on my ticker and i think you can literally name it what you want as your countdown ticker so it cn be your countdown to operation one!! like you im so eager to get back to TTC!!! its driving me nuts!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

cheryl - I also agree with the girls, spotting is relatively normaly after BD but get your scan done that way it will put your mind at ease hun i can imagine how stressed you are like someone said earlier after a mc every twinge or bit of blood we see out mind goes into overtime, i think your ok tho chick xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

MMmmmm Cath, we just had our Sunday roast too! Peppered beef with yorkshires, carrots and parsnips. The Sunday roast tradition is one of the things I love most about living in England, such good family time. And I am so happy to hear you are finally feeling better, and I think a break from hospital is WELL deserved for you!

Fletch & Bailey, I don't blame you on the OPKs. They drove me mad this cycle too! Took forever to go + and then FOREVER to go - :haha: you just can't win, eh?

Thanks everyone for sharing your bfp dream stories! They give me hope that maybe I really could get a bfp next week. Especially since I haven't had an insane amount of symptoms so far this cycle, but I do have a good feeling for some reason (I don't feel OUT like I did the last few cycles, just knew we weren't pg most of the TWW)


----------



## Poppy84

Mmmmmm I fancy a roast dinner now. We never bother unless people r coming over. We feel it's too much work just for us two


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn i have a really weird question to ask that not to do with ttc.. what candy/chocolate/drinks do you get in the us that you cant get over here. i have a friend in GA and im sending her some yorkshire tea, hobnobs, digestives and cadburys goodies. and she asked what we would like in return. so far iv thought of coolaid, reeces, swedish fish and taffy? are those worth getting ? sorry lol but i remembered you were american and moved over here xxx


----------



## fletch_W

oh and dunkin donuts vanilla coffee that we LOVE!! :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You ladies are making me feel hungry I have a chicken maybe I'll roast that now that you've put me in the mood.

Thanks cath I'll give the ticker a go. I'm glad the hcg is finally dropping and that you are now starting to feel better xx

I think you just know if you are pregnant 6th sense or something so Tawn I've got everything crossed for you xx

Fletch the goodies sound nice I think I'll have to have a chocolate bar after dinner......so naughty xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just seeing if my ticker works x


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope what am I doing wrong? I've made a ticker and copied the code and pasted it in my signature but it's not working??


----------



## fletch_W

did you copy the bb copy? there are usually 2. you need the bb one for here xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks fletch got it x


----------



## baileybubs

Did you use the BB code mrs duck....that's the one that works for mine.

Fletch - ask for some mountain dew and some lucky charms!! 

Cath - glad you are feeling better hun, and jealous of roast dinner!! I've only just got back from work and oh is working til 10 so it's reheated turkey chilli for me lol! 

AFM - just did an opk and negative.....I'm blaming diluted wee again, it really looked diluted today!! When I'm at work I can't go without a drink for more than an hour coz my jobs so physical and it's so hot where I work!! I'd pass out!! I don't think I would have O'd already as I'm only cd12, last month was cd17, but I have been getting slight twinges around my ovaries so I think it's coming soon however i have been quite gassy today (sorry tmi) so it could just be trapped wind I'm feeling :rofl: . And if I don't get my BFP this month then I'm not using opk's again. I feel like stopping doing them now tbh but I really want to see how long my luteal phase is. Waiting to O is so frustrating!! 

But PMA is telling me that I won't need opk's next month anyway coz I'll be pregnant lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

youre welcome :) we can count down with you now :) xx


----------



## fletch_W

we have mountain dew over here. i dont like it. it tastes like cheap cream soda lol. what are lucky charms??

i did a cb digi and got no smiley face so does that mean i o'd yesterday or today? im having some cramps today too but i know its not trapped wind lol that made me laugh.


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Fletch all very good choices! I would absolutely say all of those are must haves (3 out of your 4 DH just listed as his top choices from the US too!) 

I would also add peanut butter M&Ms (if you are a peanut butter and choc fan! DH and I always bring over giant bags and store them in the fridge when we go back for visits lol) They are my absolute favorite! 

Mmmm! You've made me have a hankering for American sweeties now :)


----------



## Tawn

And lucky charms are a very unhealthy breakfast cereal which has little mini marshmellows in it :)


----------



## fletch_W

haha sorry. yeah i asked for anything chocolatey with peanut butter. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup the bb code worked thanks x

I see your PMA is back bailey, you're right you won't need any opks next month. Enjoy your turkey chilli x

Tawn are they different to the peanut m&ms we get in the uk, they sound good?


----------



## baileybubs

The mountain dew over here isn't the same as over there, much nicer and less like cream soda.
I don't actually like lucky charms but people usually go mad for them, as Tawn said its just cereal with marshmallows in. 

And yeah I would say you O'd either last night or this morning hun if you had a positive opk yesterday!! Get that hubby to the bedroom again fletch lol!

I just wish I could take my mind off ttc. It's always in the back of my mind no matter what I do and it's driving me crazy!! I don't understand how people can say 'oh just forget about it and it will happen', how on earth can I forget? If I knew how to forget I would lol! But I'm going to try and just carry on with my life as I normally would have if I wasnt ttc, I keep putting off joining the gym in case I get pregnant, and if I carry on thinking that way I'll probably just end up fat, unfit and still not pregnant :haha: . Does anyone else have any tips for not constantly thinking about ttc?!


----------



## MrsDuck

We have loads of little sparrow babies in our garden, they nest in the eaves of our house and this year they have had a bumper batch, they are just leaving the nest and are lovely and little and fluffy, I'm stood in the kitchen cooking and b&bing and my hubby just ran downstairs to tell me he was watching them out of the window and a sparrow hawk or similar swooped down out of nowhere while he was watching and grabbed one for dinner :cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean bailey since my mmc in feb I haven't done any excercise coz I keep thinking maybe I'm pregnant and I've put loads of weight on, I've got no excuse now but I seem to have plenty of other things I would rather be doing.

I can't ttc but still it's always on my mind I suppose hobbies are the best distraction, maybe get stuck in to your wedding plans?


----------



## Tawn

I agree with MrsDuck, Bailey. I have NO idea how to take my mind off TTC, it pretty much seems impossible for me! But the best distraction I can think of is planning a wedding, cause that is just as all-consuming!

MrsDuck, in the States they have M&Ms with peanut butter (not just peanuts) which are heavenly. They were probably my ultimate favorite treat from the US. :) We are lucky enough in Ipswich to have a shop that sells American sweets, so if I get too desperate DH walks up there to get me some. However, they cost something ridiculous like 4-5 quid so only on very rare occasions.

Plus fletch, DH loves grape flavored sweeties from the States. He drinks CASES of grape soda when we go back (it is ridiculously sweet but delicious--something a small child would choose! :haha: )


----------



## fletch_W

i went to Romania a few years ago and all i drank was grape juice. it was so good! i might have to ask if she can send me some cos the grape juice here is awful and really rich. 

you know the m&m peanut butter, do they have peanuts in also? 

im sending her the remaining of my opks as they are trying too but she has endometriosis and is prone to cysts so she has to moniter her ovulation for a year whilst they try. poor soul. but its a good excuse for me to get rid of my tests so i wont be tempted to test if i dont get my bfp this month. 

how was everyones weekend? apart from the awful rain? xx


----------



## Tawn

Nope, the peanut butter M&Ms only have peanut butter inside. But if you like peanut butter and chocolate, believe me they are the bee's knees :)

My weekend was (soggy!) but full of packing. We get the keys to our new house on Thursday and removal men are here at the crack of dawn on saturday. Can't wait to move from a 1bed flat to a 3 bed house! Sounds like heaven! (especially since we took emergency custody over stepson, it has been VERRRRRRYYYY crowded!)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies,

Yeah my plan is now to throw myself into getting fit again and planning the wedding as well as saving for it. I've got to remember that I am lucky enough to have a lovely oh and that I am getting married next year, a baby will come when he or she is supposed to. I'm hoping to book our wedding venue soon, it's just a nightmare trying to do anything with my oh as we work such stupid and conflicting shifts! Lord knows how we manage to fit :sex: in lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn that sounds amazing! I couldn't imagine living in a 1 bedroom. My dh has soooooo much stuff that even our 3 bed flat is too small lol. He's messy too :( really excited for you  who knows on thurs when u get keys you could get your Bfp!! What an awesome day that would be  

My mums friend tried for 8 years for a baby and put off going to uni incase she got pregnant so she decided to forget ttc and signed up for uni and the day before she moved into halls she found out she was pregnant with twins! So Bailey I would definitely join the gym, but not a contract one just in case ;-) when we move there is one on the end of our street so I'm going to join. Dh kindly told me I'm gaining weight, he's lucky I was in a good mood cos by George I could have slugged him lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes Tawn! How have you coped in a one bed flat!! Bet you are so excited!

Yep joining the gym is my task for the week! And planning the wedding will get under way too, anything I can to keep my mind off ttc lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that sounds like a plan, aw that brings back lovely memories of my wedding planning. Like everyone says as soon as you stop trying it will happen xx

How exciting Tawn you won't know what to do with all the space and once you get your bfp on Wednesday you'll have a good excuse not to do anything too strenuous xx

Fletch that's a good idea get rid of the temptation and I'm sure your friend will be grateful for them xx

I've had a quiet weekend just visiting family as the weather has been so soggy, I did venture to the sales and bought a few items, a bit of retail therapy is always good xx


----------



## fletch_W

bailey have you heard of a site called pinterest?
you should check it out it has to most amazing wedding ideas and stuff that saves you money. x


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck she was very shocked but so happy she took her mind off it and now she has 2 sets of twins. i dont know how she copes lol


----------



## Tawn

Uhhgg I know it has been a nightmare! We were coping when we had stepson on weekends and school holidays (it's a big 1 bedroom and we have a massive cushy sofa bed) as we were in the process of buying this flat. Then in April his mum had social services called on her due to an unsafe living environment and we took immediate full custody of stepson (documents went through in the courts this week! Whahoo!) but it has been a tight squeeze for the last 3 months!! :wacko: But totally worth it cause now we can rent out our flat and make a nice profit and afford a beautiful home in a nicer town to be close to stepson's school. 

Awwwww fletch that would be LOVELY to get my bfp on Thursday before getting keys.... Hmm maybe I should try my best to wait to test then? EEK don't know if I can, but it will be 12dpo so a better time to start then 10dpo. And you will prob get your bfp when you move too! How awesome would that be? New homes and new beans!

Bailey, how exciting booking a venue! Ohh I love wedding planning, it is so much fun! My brother is getting married next April back in the States, and I am supposed to be a bridesmaid (that is if I'm not too preggo at that time to fly!!) so I get round 2 of wedding planning this year helping her! Enjoy it and try not to stress about the little things, it will go a long way to making it an amazing experience.


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch in Cardiff we gave this shop called American candy it sells all American sweets hence the name of the shop lol its soooooo expensive tho,box of lucky charms are £20!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

2 sets of twins wow. I've always had a feeling I'd have twins I don't know why there aren't any twins in either mine or dh's


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks fletch I'll have a look! There's a wedding shop in my local town centre thats closing down, and everything's mega discounted. I'm wondering if it's too early I buy my dress??

And I've been working all weekend :-( did a 12 hour yesterday, only 9 today lol, and now I'm recouping so me and oh can make a baby when he gets home :haha: 

My oh tells me off if I ever say I'm fat, he says it's just relaxed muscle haha!! My oh knows I'm really weight conscious though so he tries to encourage me to not think I look fat. I have IBS and it causes me to bloat really badly and annoyingly it makes me look pregnant (I wish!!).


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Fletch in Cardiff we gave this shop called American candy it sells all American sweets hence the name of the shop lol its soooooo expensive tho,box of lucky charms are £20!!!

£20 I'm surprised the sell any

Bailey it's never too early to buy your dress especially if it's at a really discounted price, more money left to spend on other nice things


----------



## baileybubs

My nephews and nieces are 2 sets of twins and they are all siblings, they are the most amazing kids. Just wish I could give them a little cousin!! I don't know how my SIL copes though. She's not worked for 6 years and still can't for another 2 years as they can't afford child care for them!

I'm always so jealous though, they have four kids and I don't even have one :-( but that's ok coz I will have one someday! And til then I've got my furry baby Bailey lol!


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Bailey it's never too early to buy your dress especially if it's at a really discounted price, more money left to spend on other nice things

I just don't know if it's jinxing things lol! No really I'm more worried about my body size changing so the dress doesn't fit! Especially if I do get my BFP soon!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey it will be all our time soon, till then yay for furry babies xx

No you won't jinx anything and you can always have it altered it will still save you a fortune, have you been to have a look at dresses in that shop?


----------



## baileybubs

No I only heard about it closing down today, a friend of a friend apparently got her dress and tiara and veil all for £395!!!


----------



## fletch_W

i dunno if youll laugh at this or not but i bought my dress online and had it made. the site is www.peridress.co.uk they have dresses sooo cheap and they make it to fit you and it comes in 6 weeks. i know its a ridiculously short time but i bought my dress and added some stuff to it. i got lace up back so if i lost/put on weight it didnt matter. just an idea if u cant find one you like xx

£20?!?! on ebay they are onlt £5 including postage! there is a shop in the next village where hubby fishes so i may ask my mum to take me tomorrow after we drop him off xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I had a lace up dress and I totally recommend it, as the night goes on you can then loosen it slightly that way it is comfortable to wear all day and all night.....well nearly all night.

Fletch that is a great idea and that way your dress it totally original. 

Wedding dresses are soooooo expensive and you only wear the thing once, I want to have a wedding themed party or something so I get to wear it again although I'm not sure even with the lace up back I can get in it at the moment ooops

I've just sat and while b&bing eaten my way through a bad of chocolate covered raisins double ooops


----------



## baileybubs

Wow fantastic prices, thanks fletch!! I love this dress, I quite like fairly plain wedding dresses

https://www.peridress.co.uk/chiffon...-silhouette-wedding-dress-style-20479302.html


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow fletch I just had a look at that wedding dress site, the dresses are gorgeous and at really great prices I wish I knew about it before my wedding


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Wow fantastic prices, thanks fletch!! I love this dress, I quite like fairly plain wedding dresses
> 
> https://www.peridress.co.uk/chiffon...-silhouette-wedding-dress-style-20479302.html

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

fletch_W said:


> i dunno if youll laugh at this or not but i bought my dress online and had it made. the site is www.peridress.co.uk they have dresses sooo cheap and they make it to fit you and it comes in 6 weeks. i know its a ridiculously short time but i bought my dress and added some stuff to it. i got lace up back so if i lost/put on weight it didnt matter. just an idea if u cant find one you like xx
> 
> £20?!?! on ebay they are onlt £5 including postage! there is a shop in the next village where hubby fishes so i may ask my mum to take me tomorrow after we drop him off xx

Absolutley beautiful dress! Just gorgeous! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh this will definitely give me plenty to take my mind off ttc!! I honestly can't believe the prices and how gorgeous they are!! I'm really not fussed about spending a lot on a wedding dress, like you said mrs duck, you only get to wear it once! Thank you so much for telling me about this website fletch!


----------



## Tawn

So pretty bailey! I totally spent WAY too much on my wedding dress, but I did love it. If I had heard about this site before I could've saved myself a LOT of money!

https://www.houseofbrides.com/mon-cheri-wedding-dress-style-110204-aisling-p-3-20-11447.aspx

This was my dress. Which is now sitting in a bridal gown bag. In a cupboard. In America. 5,000 miles away..... LOL Go for these gorgeous ones for much cheaper for sure!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whilst we are sharing this was my dress, the back sold it for me

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3434

Like you Tawn it cost me a fortune and now it is folded up in a bag in my wardrobe

Save yourself some money these dresses are gorgeous


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn and mrs duck your dresses are both gorgeous!!! Sooo so pretty!! 

I have actually been married once before, I was young and believed he was the one until he got another woman pregnant 3 months after we it married!! And I spent £800 on my dress then, I got married in Florida and it was good but this time I want it to be more about family and friends. I'm not as fussed about the dress (although i still want a nice one!).


----------



## baileybubs

Actually that's a big fat lie, I am fussed about the dress I just don't want to spend as much on it this time!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn what a beautiful dress you chose. Did you try lots on before making your choice? I stupidly took my mum and aunt with me, we went to 3 shops and I must have tried on most of the dresses in each shop then couldn't remember what I liked and where they were :dohh:


----------



## fletch_W

the only problem with the site. TOO MUCH CHOICE!! lol. im glad you enjoy the site. funny thing is a lady gave me it when i went to try on wedding dresses, her shop was shutting down and she slipped a piece of paper into my hand with the website on. if i could find that woman i would give her the biiggeesst hug ever!! this was my dress. for some reason the website has changed since i bought mine but the choices are still really great.
 



Attached Files:







Jasmine-Ball-Gown-F868-Ivory-2006-162502.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









Jasmine-Ball-Gown-F868-Ivory-2006-162503.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Tawn and mrs duck your dresses are both gorgeous!!! Sooo so pretty!!
> 
> I have actually been married once before, I was young and believed he was the one until he got another woman pregnant 3 months after we it married!! And I spent £800 on my dress then, I got married in Florida and it was good but this time I want it to be more about family and friends. I'm not as fussed about the dress (although i still want a nice one!).

Thanks bailey.

Oh no that's awful you poor thing, things will be perfect this time last time was the practice xx

We got married in a lovely hotel and had the reception there too and then the guests stayed over so we all got to have breakfast together too which was lovely


----------



## fletch_W

ladies those dresses are beautiful. i only tried on 3 dresses. one similar to the one i bought. it is also in a bin liner in my wardrobe lol! youll laugh at this. this was our footwear
 



Attached Files:







30774_1437421621566_2445554_n.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch what a beautiful dress I bet you looked stunning x

I agree so much choice and so many different styles it's mind boggling trying to decide


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> ladies those dresses are beautiful. i only tried on 3 dresses. one similar to the one i bought. it is also in a bin liner in my wardrobe lol! youll laugh at this. this was our footwear

:rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh girls all this talk about weddings is making me so jealous!!! I wish OH would just propose to me!! Iv hinted enough times,showed him the ring I want but he still hasn't bloody done it lol!!!

Fletch that dress is lovely!! Good site hun!!! Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol told you youd laugh. i cant wear heels and i wanted something comfortable so i thought why not do something no one else has? :)


----------



## fletch_W

cath how long have you guys been together? my SIL asked my BIL. would you ever ask him? xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my, gorgeous dresses MrsDuck and Fletch! I love how we all had the side gather at the hip and fletch and I had the peek-a-boo lace! I knew we had so much in common on this thread :haha:

I was really lucky, actually, MrsDuck. I told my assistant at the bridal shop what I liked and she brought me 10 dresses. This was the first I tried on but I couldn't settle till I had tried all the rest! It was great cause I compared every one to the first and knew how much I loved it. 

Bailey, your ex sounds like a (here is some US terminology for you ladies!) total DOUCHE! hahah. DH has loved picking up on that slang. So glad you have a lovely OH to dedicate yourself to now, someone who deserves you and your wonderful PMA!

Cath, men are thick! Honestly, if he is anything like my DH he probably doesn't even know the hints you gave him! Mine needs it spelled out in neon writing or on a billboard or something hehe He doesn't get subtlety!


----------



## baileybubs

Love the footwear fletch!! What was the reason for it? I am torn between going for a classic traditional style wedding or having a rockabilly twist, coz I love 50's dresses! And I love polka dots so wanted to incorporate that into the bridesmaid dresses!

Cath - my best friend is the same, she's been with we oh for five years now and he hasn't proposed. She'd love to get married too. My oh and me knew when we first met that we'd get married, its something that we both really want as well as a family. Just hope it's second time lucky for me lol :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

And thanks ladies, Tawn he really was a douche!! Lol!! Has all made me a more positive person though, I know that I am worth better than him and my life has been better ever since I got rid if him!

Fletch - I can't wear heels but my reason is coz my fella is tiny and I don't want to look taller than him!! I'm hopefully wearing flat shoes too, but depends what dress I pick!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey what an utter dick!!! Sometimes you have to be dealt Shit to be who you are today I think!!! 

We have been together 18 months you might think isn't long,we met January 15th and practically lived together from then and moved into our house 3 months later lol I did ask him messing around in Feb as it was a leap year but he said no as its a man job lol

I think after all the crap we have had with the ectopic he's appreciating me a bit more so who knows lol
Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i have no idea but this was my inspiration. 

my fave word is douche. even more so when one of my american friends told me the american meaning for it lol. 

i really wanted to wear heals as my hub is 6ft2 and im a wee 5ft6 but my feet wont allow it and they really bark when i wear them.
 



Attached Files:







220px-Movie_poster_a_cinderella_story.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - me and my oh have been together about the same, we met in November and starte dating Xmas day 2010! We pretty much lived at my house from then and moved into our own house last year. That's when we decided to come off bc pill. My oh's proposal wasn't brill, he was drunk haha! But he did ask again the next day, it took him 2 months to get me a ring though!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear, oh has just texted saying he feels ill! Not good for baby making! Oh well, if it's meant to be July then it will be!


----------



## Tawn

Hahahh cute inspiration Fletch! I will admit I have seen that movie too :) I had sparkly flip flops under my dress, there was NO WAY I wasn't going to be dancing the night away from high heel pain!

Cath, that is so cute, I love that he said it is a man's job! Sometimes I just like a man to be all manly like that (totally backwards in this day and age, but I like the traditional stuff in some cases!)


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Bailey, isn't that always the way? I swear, DH and I dtd perfectly every other day leading up to O and then something ALWAYS happens to make the most critical day inconvenient or impossible! Drives me mad!

You are so much nicer than I am though, I get a bit frustrated when we miss out on dtd during O time lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha atleast he remembered tho hun that's a good sign and proved he had meant it lol you know what they say the truth cones out when drunk lol 

Do you ladies think since your mcs you and your oh have become closer? Even tho oh and I haven't dtd for a while we are way closer  

My mother has just told ne that my grandfather has lung cancer and that they didn't hell me sooner cause iv been ill,what else can go wrong for me? Makin me even more determined to get preg now as my grandfather has been really upset for me with my mcs xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You lot have made me giggle this evening thanks xxx

Yes all of our dresses are very similar with the side gather I just thought it was very flattering when I tried it on and my bust is quite big so in a lot of styles I looked all boobs

Cath men don't do hints I hinted for 6 years and I got nowhere and then I just started planning and unexpectedly my then oh proposed to me when we were at the top of the galata tower in Istanbul while on holiday and a year later we finally got married.

I hope your oh comes to his senses soon x


----------



## fletch_W

this is really random but i left my tests in the bathroom and dh is in the bath singing (in the tune of bob the builder) 'Tanya and Paul, can we make one, yes we can!' haha hes nuts.

cath we were together almost 3 years before we got engaged and moved in together when we got married. our family is very christian so we did it the old fashioned way. youll be surprised but we didnt have sex until our wedding night haha!! talk about self control!


----------



## fletch_W

cath yes! its also brought us closer with our parents too x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bailey talk about timing issues I hope those spermies are already in place and your oh feels better tomorrow and you can top them up x

Cath no, haven't you been through enough heartache recently can anything be done for him?

Aw fletch that's really cute of you dh. Wow the tww should be easy for you after all that self control x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck that sounds amazing maybe he was waiting to do it somewhere amazing? Sounds lovely....good your ok hun!!

Fletch,that made me chuckle,bless him and I was actually singing it to get bob the builder theme lol I think its nice you did it the old fashioned way,not many do do it that way these days!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Oh bailey talk about timing issues I hope those spermies are already in place and your oh feels better tomorrow and you can top them up x
> 
> Cath no, haven't you been through enough heartache recently can anything be done for him?
> 
> Aw fletch that's really cute of you dh. Wow the tww should be easy for you after all that self control x

not sure yet hun he's going to see the consultant and have more tests on Wednesday,he wanted to tell me himself but I'm glad he didn't as I don't think is be brave enough to speak back to him,I still haven't called him which you may think is nasty but I just can't we are quite close and I don't want to break down infront of him as he's the one going thru it,funny thing is oh grandfather and nan both have battled cancer and his nans cancer maybe back so oh is soooooo understanding and helping me  xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath maybe your oh is waiting to surprise you somewhere special

Yeah I think mcs do bring you closer and I know some say ttc is tough on a relationship but my dh is totally on board with ttc and is interested in the opks etc it really makes it a team effort


----------



## fletch_W

im actually really happy we did. lol our neighbours must thing we are mad all we do is laugh and shout really loud just for the fun of it, were like big kids. you wouldnt think he was 32 haha!!

cath im so sorry about your gfather :( do they know if its treatable? i really hope so. its about time you had some good news. who knows, when you next go back to the hospital your levels could be low enough to get back on with ttc! :) :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

ladies it sounds like we all found really great men. supportive, understanding and love us with their whole hearts. they may need a good kick up the backside now and again but we wouldnt change them for the world :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it is good news when he sees the consultant, There is so much more that can be done for cancers these days. I totally understand why you haven't called him though you want to be strong for him. I hope you both get some good news soon, you are certainly due it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> ladies it sounds like we all found really great men. supportive, understanding and love us with their whole hearts. they may need a good kick up the backside now and again but we wouldnt change them for the world :)

I couldn't agree more :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah our mc definatley brought us closer. I think it made me realise that even though at times he's a schmuck with money, the point is he loves me and I love him. He told me he'd rather live in a cardboard box than a mansion as long as I married him and we had a family together! He was referring to the fact that his mum keeps banging on about us getting a mortgage, clearly not listening when we tell her it's too difficult for a first time buyer at the moment!! We realised after losing our baby that we don't want to lose each other.

Cath - so sorry about your grandfather, hope you and your family are ok. And I'm sure soon you will have that sticky bean who will be able to meet your grandfather.


----------



## baileybubs

And fletch I couldn't agree more either, our men are super strong supportive and all round lovely! And yes in need of the occasional kick up the bum! 

I think it's lovely that you were traditional hun, and there's nothing wrong with being big kids!


----------



## fletch_W

anyway girls its just past my bedtime lol. was great chatting about things other than ttc. 

bailey im really glad you love the website :) and i hope it brings you hours of enjoyment as i changed my mind 100000000 times haha. 

cath ill be praying for you and your gfather. and your family. 

mrs duck im glad we made you chuckle. iv had fun too :) 

and tawn yes we all really do have more in common than we think. hehe. 

gnight girlys xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ive got my summer works trip tomorrow so sort of a day off but I don't know what to wear with the sunshine and showers, damn British weather :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night fletch :sleep:

I really should put this iPad down its been stuck to my hand now for about 5 hours ooops


----------



## baileybubs

Good night fletch!!

It has been great talking about other things hasn't it?

My 'ill' oh will be back soon, he's now asking how I can make him feel better so I think he's exaggerating and wants some 'care and attention' which is fine by me coz I wanna catch that egg lol!! 

Take care ladies, no doubt I will update in the morning with hopefully a positive opk!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls he's 82 I think any treatment would be too much for him but will know more soon,fed up with my life right now lol but there is always someone worse off.....somewhere on this planet lol

I'm glad we all got lovely ohs,I think you need to in this game its do stressful and heartbreaking it tests your relationships,Ahhhh ladies I really hope we all get our bfps soon we all deserve it so much xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope we all do too Cath, it's about time we all had some good luck come our way, this is the lucky thread after all!!!

Hugs and baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm sure you can think of a way to make him feel better :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and mrs duck, I'd wear something summery and take a waterproof coat! It's warm but will no doubt rain again tomorrow!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey, hoping you see your positive OPK tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Good morning ladies. I trust everyone slept well. I think I'm coming down with something, all last night and this morning I feel like I could puke on demand :-( either that it I ate something dodgy. Pj day for me (the best thing about working weekday evenings ) 

Bailey did you get your +opk??

Mummy did you test? I bet its a Bfp!! 

Cheryl how are you doing? Did the spotting stop? I'll bet it was just inplantation bleeding or left over from when you went in before. 

Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww fletch i hope you feel better soon hun, lounge on sofa all day and watch Jezza Kyle lol!!! 

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I'm back lost count how many mcs I hav now had now totally gutted they last 3 wks have been a rollercoaster and ending with a dnc tomoro.. I'm heartbroken and feel sick. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl, i am soooooo sooooo sorry hun, :hugs: im here if you want a chat hun, i hope you and oh are coping as well as can be chick. Will they be sending you to see a specialist? if not request it hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going to get my bloods checked for clotting but I'd like to go private to get help. X


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Cheryl. I am so unbelievably sorry for you hun. What an emotional time, up and down--you have been through the ringer. I hope they forward you to a specialist and you get the answers you deserve. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

If you go private hun you will be seen quicker etc,i have private healthcare with work so should really be going down that route with them but im happy with my consultant, i know it can take a while to be seen by them though so i think your wise by going private, have you ever had your progesterone levels checked hun? if i were you whilst having your bloods done for clotting ask if they can test your prog levels at the same time xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ill ask them to do tht.. Why is life so hard for us woman?? My hubby said he feels like he's been punched in the stomach. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww bless him, i think we underestimate how hard it is for our OHs dont we? i hope your ok tho hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw cheryl I'm so sorry sweetie. Sending you amd your hubby the biggest hug. Definitely get your levels checked I really hope they get you sorted soon. :-( . Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Why does all this bad shit have to happen to such wonderful ppl? Makes me so angry :-(


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: Cheryl, I am so so so very sorry for your loss. Make sure that they take care of you and try to figure out what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Ohhhh cheryl Im so so sorry. I can't believe it! It's so unfair :-(

I'm sending u loads of hugs and hope u find someone who can get to the bottom of what is going on xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

fletch_W said:


> Why does all this bad shit have to happen to such wonderful ppl? Makes me so angry :-(

Well said fletch, bad things happen to such good people.

I am so sorry for your losses Cheryl, you really are having such an awful time. Big hugs to you and your oh. I hope that you get some tests done and get some answers xxxxx

AFM - negative opk again, getting pains though so its getting ready to happen.

Hope everyone is ok today, hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl Im so sorry hun what a rollercoaster of highs and lows you've been on over the past few weeks. Sending you loads of hugs and take care of yourself. I hope the hospital can find a reason that is easily sorted so you don't have to go through this heartache again xx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

It's so awful that we have to go through this heartache when all it would take is a few tests to check everything is ok. I hope they can finally help you Cheryl instead of making you keep go through this terrible ordeal. I am so sorry again hun, it's just not fair :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Has anyone seen the film 'the help'? I'm sat here at 1am watching it and i don't think iv cried this hard since my mc. A lady in the film has an mc and it brought everything back. I want my baby back so badly. I want the future I had planned out. Life is so cruel and we do NOT deserve the shitty hand we have been dealt. I wouldn't wish it on anyone else ever but sometimes I want to scream at those who have kids just for benefits and a house :-( those kids deserve mothers like us, who want a child to love, to teach, to play with and to complete our journeys. Were all mothers, whether we have children yet or not. Please God bring us all a rainbow baby :-( so our pain can be healed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Sorry for the rant. Hubby is away so needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm so sorry Cheryl that you and ur OH have to go through that feeling of loss all over again :hugs: We're here for u and I really hope they can figure out what is going on so you and OH will get your rainbow baby


AFM, today AF is on the medium/light side. Yesterday and the day before were heavy! Well to me they were heavy, as a Super tampon only lasted maybe 3 hours before I started to leak, when normally I can go up to 8 hours. I even had two massive clots that freaked me out and reminded me of when I had my m/c, especially because of the sharp pain I had in my cervix when it came out :( I even for a moment thought about doing a HPT to see if maybe I actually was having a m/c but decided I'd rather go on with it being a very period and nothing more. It was my first "normal" cycle after the miscarriage, since the one after the miscarriage I don't count as normal, and the second one took 50 days!!! This past cycle was only 35 (better then 50 thats for sure!). 


And I did my final driving test today and passed! Hubby-to-be took me out to a chinese food buffet to celebrate. We're both sooo full now. Good thing I'm not fertile cuz if I was we'd be too full to BD unless we wanted to risk barfing during the act LOL.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I can't believe it either. I'm so disappointed. My heart aches for you. Lots and Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

I have the help on DVD. I watched it on sat night when hubby was at work. I was in bits during that scene crying my eyes out. I may be pregnant again but the hurt I felt when I had my mc will never leave me. I find that scene worse in the book. It's just awful what lovely women have to go through. It's so unfair


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thanks... I've put the help on my love film I hope they don't send me it for a while now... Just heading to the hospital... I'm more worried about having another mc now after having 1 fair enuf it happens but a second one at almost the same stage I do hope we get our babies one day...xx


----------



## Poppy84

I'll be thinking of u today Cheryl xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls, read back as far as I could, hope I didn't miss anything important!

Cath so sorry about Granda hun, my Granda was very ill at the end, suffered heart problems for 40 years, was awful :(

Cheryl I can't believe what I am reading, I am so so sorry. Thinking of you today.

My wedding dress was pink! Very light but very me! 

No idea where my O is, :( DH fell asleep on me last night, he is in dog house!


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL @ Dani about your OH hahaha i wouldnt be happy with that either!!! Silly boy!!

your wedding dress looked lush hun!!! i love it!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, my heart goes out to you hun. 

Shellie, congrats on passing your driving test! Sorry AF has been such a pain this cycle.

Mummy_2_One, any updates?

Dani, do you mean he fell asleep before you guys dtd or he fell asleep ON YOU on you? 

AFM I believe I am finally 10DPO today, tested with FMU and bfn. SIGGGHH. I honestly wish I had Nessah's willpower and waited till after AF was due! But I did have some mild-to-strong cramping late last night, so if that was possibly implantation at 9DPO, then I suppose I wouldn't get a +HPT for a few days anyway. Not sure if I should just hold out until Saturday (when AF is due) or if I won't be able to help myself testing between now and then


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn it could very well be late implantation, i have everything x for you hun!! if you do get pregnant will your EPU be scanning you early? mine will but not until 6 and a half weeks along but i had my scan at 5 weeks and they could see the sac in my tube so i think ill request it be done earlier! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn I hope it's implant woo hoo!!!

Dh fell asleep before :( dick! Lol


----------



## Tawn

I am not sure Cath. My GP told me I have to come in "as soon as I get my +HPT" because they need to make sure it isn't ectopic again, but not entirely certain whether that means bloods, scans or both.

I have a question for you ladies, DH and I dtd last night and all of a sudden I started freaking out because I had the cramping earlier on (thinking it may possibly have been implantation, but not sure) and that I could "dislodge" the egg or something by...um... the other O'ing hahah. I didn't think about it until afterwards, so it is obviously too late, but there is mixed info out there about whether dtd during implantation could dislodge the egg.

Anyone have any stories for me?


----------



## fletch_W

Dani your pink dress sounds beautiful! 

Tawn iv never heard of that but def going to look into it :-/ 

Thinking of you.today cheryl. The help was a great film very moving but that scene is quite graphic and I'm so glad I was alone. Don't think I'd of wanted anyone touching me after watching it.


----------



## fletch_W

Bailey how are your opks coming along? Are they getting stronger? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cheryl - good luck today hun, thinking of you xxxxx

Fletch - so sorry you had a bad night, I've never seen the help and don't think I want to now!!

Tawn - I haven't heard anything about dtd causing dislodging in inplantation, I can't imagine it would hun

Shellie - congratulations on passing your driving test!! I'll be doing mine in a few weeks too!! So sorry to hear you are having a horrible AF hun, FX'd this is the last one you have for another 9-12 months!!

AFM - I didn't do my opk again this morning. I'm thinking fmu isn't gonna work with it. The last one I did yesterday morning was soooooo faint I could barely see it. But we are still dtd every other day. As I only O'd cd17 last time I think it might be the same, as I'm cd14 today it should be any day from now. 
I'm more excited about going to see a wedding venue today yay!! Excited!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey, try not to use FMU with the internet OPKs hun as it doesnt work, try using them from 11-6 they should work better then chick! 

Cheryl - hope your ok hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG i feel like (TMI Coming up!) my insides are going to drop out, im walking like a 90 year old woman!! Starting to think i should have put off coming to work so early lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh no Cath, is the pain sudden/worse today than it has been? Xx hope you feel a bit better hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh its worse today then it has been since i came out of hospital the 2nd time but my HCG on Sunday had dropped to 351 which is really good so im not sure what it could be, im sooooooooooooooooooo fed up with it all now! i got a draw full of OPKs ready for me to use to test when my OV dates would be but cant do anything until its all gone :-( mad how when we are pregnant we wish the HCG would increase rapidly and when we mc we wish it would decrease even quicker xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww hun, big :hugs: this has been such a long, drawn out process for you, I can totally understand why you are fed up! Can you call your consultant about the pain?


----------



## cathgibbs

it has, how long did it take for you hun out of curiousity? well im going to see how i am when i get home and if its still there ill give them a call, i know what they will say though - come back down - i am fed up of going to hospital :-( its not easy to get too either, times like this it puts me off ttc again but then i think of all the fine i have dtd, using my OPKS and HPTs and it makes me smile lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Cath I wish it would get better for you hun. Such a horrible time you are having. Big hugs hun. Hope your hcg drops soon and you feel better xxxxx

I use digi opk's with fmu before I go to work and then if I get chance I use cheapies in the afternoon, none of them are anywhere near positive lol! Oh well, all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun,

Oh right sorry hun i thought you were using your cheapies in the morning lol, oohhhh i hope you OV soon hun!! didnt you have this problem last month as well? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Good memory Cath, yeah I seem to have really low general levels of LH as my lines were always really faint up until the one day it was positive then they were back to faint again straight away. I should have done my opk this morning to keep track as I'm out all day now but I just felt like I couldn't be bothered seeing a negative again, coz I'm sure it would be.


----------



## cathgibbs

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh i thought so!! Ahh thats rubbish hun, do you dtd every other day, you'll be fine if you do that, just remember they say you got more chance of doing it every other rather than every day and on O day so fx for you chick xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I don't think I could watch that film yet maybe WHEN I'm pregnant again.

Dani - men :wacko:

Shellie congrats on passing your test, bailey it will be you soon x

Cheryl - thinking of you today hun :hugs:

Bailey I hope you get your positive opk soon, I'm like you I only get a short surge which I sometimes miss

Tawn I hope its a bfp next time you test

Cath I hope the pain eases up and your hcg continues to fall and you can get back to ttc soon

Hi to poppy, leinz and everyone else xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Not long until your op now MrsDuck how you feeling? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs duck!

These short surges are poo aren't they!! I do know that O is coming soon, it's just confusing coz I have no idea really what length by cycle will be because I was on bc pill for sooooo long (since I was 17, so 12 years!!) sigh. I'm hopefully joining the gym on Friday though so hopefully reverse psychology will work, if I begin acting like I'm not going to get pregnant soon then surely I will lol!!

How are you feeling about your op? I'm sure it will all go fine and no problems, then you will be in ttc limbo again too!! 

Cath - you aren't back at work yet are you?? Was I going crazy when I read that, have I made it up?

Tawn - I wish I'd had nessahs patience too, seeing those BFN's was so disheartening but my PMA kept saying "test coz surely you are pg"!! But I'm sure you are hun, we need some July BFPs and I bet you will be the first!! Shortly followed by dani, fletch and me!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha your PMA make me laugh Bailey, whenever you get a BFN your PMA just comes through - i love it!!! 

yep at work hun, came back yesterday, i think i might call in sick tomorrow as i was feeling fine saturday and sunday and came back monday and i think its all the walking im doing but its starting to hurt again!


Ahhhhhh my friend just told me shes having her boobies done in October, im so jealous, iv always wanted my boobs and nose done and now iv realised that i will almost never be able to have tem done as i am def gonna get pregnant soon and then my boobies will go saggy and all my money will go on my children :-( HMPH lol xxx im jealous xxx


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> it has, how long did it take for you hun out of curiousity? well im going to see how i am when i get home and if its still there ill give them a call, i know what they will say though - come back down - i am fed up of going to hospital :-( its not easy to get too either, times like this it puts me off ttc again but then i think of all the fine i have dtd, using my OPKS and HPTs and it makes me smile lol! xxx

Cath, mine was relatively easy compared to what you are having to put up with. Pain for a few days, then a scan on a Tuesday (found empty sac in uterus, and yolk sac in tube) prepped for surgery that day, then told to come back on Thursday cause bloods came back and sac in uterus "might" be a viable pregnancy. Thursday's bloods down from like 400 to under 100! Then bled that night and bled for 7 days till I passed the intrauterine sac. I really hope things just go quickly from here on out for you hun!



MrsDuck said:


> Fletch I don't think I could watch that film yet maybe WHEN I'm pregnant again.
> 
> Dani - men :wacko:
> 
> Shellie congrats on passing your test, bailey it will be you soon x
> 
> Cheryl - thinking of you today hun :hugs:
> 
> Bailey I hope you get your positive opk soon, I'm like you I only get a short surge which I sometimes miss
> 
> Tawn I hope its a bfp next time you test
> 
> Cath I hope the pain eases up and your hcg continues to fall and you can get back to ttc soon
> 
> Hi to poppy, leinz and everyone else xxx

Thanks hun, I hope so too! I read somewhere that 9dpo is actually the average day to implant, so I can't help trying to convince myself that those cramps really were implantation last night! :dohh:



baileybubs said:


> Hi mrs duck!
> 
> These short surges are poo aren't they!! I do know that O is coming soon, it's just confusing coz I have no idea really what length by cycle will be because I was on bc pill for sooooo long (since I was 17, so 12 years!!) sigh. I'm hopefully joining the gym on Friday though so hopefully reverse psychology will work, if I begin acting like I'm not going to get pregnant soon then surely I will lol!!
> 
> How are you feeling about your op? I'm sure it will all go fine and no problems, then you will be in ttc limbo again too!!
> 
> Cath - you aren't back at work yet are you?? Was I going crazy when I read that, have I made it up?
> 
> Tawn - I wish I'd had nessahs patience too, seeing those BFN's was so disheartening but my PMA kept saying "test coz surely you are pg"!! But I'm sure you are hun, we need some July BFPs and I bet you will be the first!! Shortly followed by dani, fletch and me!!

Thanks hun! Probably going to try and not test tomorrow and retest Thursday at 12dpo, so we will see! I am hoping you get your +opk here real soon! Waiting for O sucks!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yours was pretty straight forward wasnt it hun! im glad your levels came down so quick for you and you didnt end up needing surgery! your sooooooooooooo lucky!!!! iv been bleeding for 3 weeks now, really getting me down :-/ ggrrrrr!!! Tawn you have so much willpower not to test until Thursday!!! im a serial POAS and i start testing at like 6DPO haha!! i hope you get your BFP though hun, we need some luck soon! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes we do!! July so far has not been a lucky month!! There's been bad news for several ladies and horrible times and it's only July 10th!! Big hugs to everyone who needs them but we WILL all be ok and we WILL all get out BFPs and rainbow babies!!

Come on July bring back that good luck!!

(was my PMA a little ott there? :rofl:)


----------



## Tawn

No, it's not really willpower! 

See the thing is I am trying to make excuses for why I got a bfn today :blush: The weird thing is, even without a bunch of crazy symptoms I kind of "feel pregnant" this cycle (uterus and boobs are talking to me, lol, so my 6th sense is tingling) so I am trying to hold onto the illusion that I could perhaps be for as long as possible. 

And to do that I am convincing myself I implanted yesterday, and therefore cannot produce enough hcg to show up in my urine for a few more days. LOL desperate, I told ya! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

And Cath yes I would definatley call in sick tomorrow hun and relax, you need to let your body recoup and prepare for that rainbow baby you are gonna make very soon!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahhaa no it was spot on hun it made me smile haha!! I do think since this thread started, end june - now has been the most shittiest month for a few of us hasnt it? nut we will get better and get our bodies better and we will make our bodies more accamodating to sperm and beans because the next time we all get pregnant our beans will stick in our WOMB and it will stay there for 9 months........................your PMA is rubbing off on me now crazy girl lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I did exactly the same last month!! I "felt" pregnant, had weird feelings and cramps and got bfn at 9dpo so convinced myself I must have just implanted so waited til 12dpo. Unfortunately it was still bfn and then AF showed at 14 dpo but I'm still getting used to normal cycle pains etc so I was probably just confusing normal pms pains with pregnancy symptoms. Keep that faith going hun, can't wait to see your BFP soon!!


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> Hahahhaa no it was spot on hun it made me smile haha!! I do think since this thread started, end june - now has been the most shittiest month for a few of us hasnt it? nut we will get better and get our bodies better and we will make our bodies more accamodating to sperm and beans because the next time we all get pregnant our beans will stick in our WOMB and it will stay there for 9 months........................your PMA is rubbing off on me now crazy girl lol xxx

Good!! Spread the PMA!! It may come across as being annoyingly chipper but the PMA keeps me going, if I didn't have that I'd sit and cry. But I have faith that I'm meant to be a mother (of a baby, not just a dog!!) and so are all you ladies xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Not annoying at all hun!! We all need to have a bit of PMA in us otherwise i think we would crack up and seeing your PMA outbursts makes me smile, especially your ticker!! haha i never wanted to be a mother, i wanted to be sterilized on my 21st but since meeting OH i want babies NOW lol i got my first surrogate baby Dora but she doesnt appreciate me as shes a cat..............oh shit i just forgot to get her food lunchtime haha i hope im not this ditzy when i have a baby lol ill end up leaving it in Sainsbury's haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thanks for the messages u ladies are all so lovely... Thanks I feel like I can tell u girls anything...xxxx

I'm back home and don't feel sore so... No :sex: for 2 wks then ntnp for a month I think then back down to obsessed ttc lol... Getting bloods tested on the 24th..xx

Tawn hope u get ur BFP and ur just too early Hun...xx

For u ladies waiting to o I hope it Hurry's up so u can get into the 2ww..xx

Cath I'd love my boobs done but hubby hates false boobs but I had a nose job 2 1/2 yrs ago and was worth every penny. Love it...xx

I think if I'm unlucky enuf fr this to happen again I think DnC is the way to go for closure.x


----------



## cathgibbs

thing is hun a D&C stops it from being so drawn out and long, i hope your ok though chick, physically and mentally, i hope OH is ok too??

oohhhh really?? did it hurt afterwards?? I got a deviated septum so they would do it on the nhs but it wouldnt be sorted cosmetically just medically which to be fair i have no problem with it medically so ill just be wasting a space so im going to have to save but it will cost me more than a boob job as its a deviated septum GGrrrrr!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> thing is hun a D&C stops it from being so drawn out and long, i hope your ok though chick, physically and mentally, i hope OH is ok too??
> 
> oohhhh really?? did it hurt afterwards?? I got a deviated septum so they would do it on the nhs but it wouldnt be sorted cosmetically just medically which to be fair i have no problem with it medically so ill just be wasting a space so im going to have to save but it will cost me more than a boob job as its a deviated septum GGrrrrr!! xxxx

Yeah dh is ok we're just going to get some cuddles on the sofa later:hugs: with some cocktails :thumbup: 

My friend got her nose done on the nhs cos she had a breathing problem and the offered to reshape it while they were doing it so u cud try... Only thing is the pregnant part and going for these things. 

I'm going to get my house finished to try and take my mind off ttc for a while maybe get a nice new tv, me and hubby moved into our dream house in dec and I feel as the excitement and buying stuff has stopped cos of all the heartache with mcs and I'm 26 and ive seen my dad cry 3 times and twice as been my mcs :cry: 

My hubby said to me will u stop spending so much time on bnb but I said to him the only reason I'm on it is because I can speak to girls in the same situation and tell each other our feelings I do not hav one friend who understands wt I'm going through... I feel I've got a found a good friend in u Cath and I've never met u before lol...xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Cheryl, furinishing and decorating our new house is going to be what keeps me distracted if this isn't our month too! I could spend hours looking at furniture, and finding gems off ebay! Sounds like a good way to pass the time till you are hardcore TTC again :)

AFM, I don't know what it is about today, but I suddenly just feel so "sure" I am pregnant. Which means that this month will be even more of a let down than the last few have been if we aren't but ever since my cramping yesterday I have felt super bloated, achey and just "full" in my uterus/pelvic region. Please lord, let this be real and not just craziness or gas from bad food or something! LOL. Gonna be a long couple of days until I test again!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn can't wait for ur next test I didn't get a BFP on a frer till 14 dpo...x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bailey did u end up buying a wedding dress? I skimmed the earlier posts that I missed and noticed you mentioned something about it. I'm going dress shopping on Saturday! I also had no idea when I booked the appointment that David's Bridal was having their biggest sale of the year at the same time lol. The one dress I see on the website is on sale for super cheap!!! I hope it looks good on me! This is the dress I want :) 

But I'm more worried about how i'm gonna react seeing my pregnant cousin who's coming with me. I don't wanna cry and get upset as I havent seen her since I found out and my heart always breaks when I see pregnant woman at the hospital where I work (the lab is on the same floor as Labour and Delivery) 

I also today bought a giant box of super absorbent tampons at Costco. I really hope I bought them and won't need them.


----------



## CherylC3

Tht dress is gorgeous Hun... I wud just tell ur cousin how u feel if u do get upset I don't see why us girls hide our emotions after having miscarriages.... I kno how u feel my friend is due in September and I don't think I will be able to go and see her baby when it comes plus 
My friend of a friend who knows I mc in march phoned me last wk to tell me she was 9 wks pregnant and she hadn't even told her close friends I mean I think a distant friend who's had a mc wud be the last person I'd be telling I'm pg :(


----------



## Tawn

Pretty dress Shellie! I am sure it will look gorgeous on you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies I popped on earlier when I was at work (naughty naughty) but couldn't stay and chat as everyone came back to their desks so I had to go back to working boooooo

Cath I'm well thanks, no not long now 2 weeks yesterday I know it sounds funny but I can't wait, I hate the limbo I just want it done? Why are you back at work so soon couldn't you have more time off? You made me laugh about boobies, I'm a uk size 10 with size 36F boobies god knows how big they will get during pregnancy? Then when I'm old they will be down to my knees.

Bailey I can't wait to join you in ttc limbo. I agree short surges are poo if you don't get the chance to test 3 times a day you can easily miss the positive opk. I think I am just going to bd every other day from cd 10 and see what happens. I love your PMA too, you are making me stay positive so please keep it up x

Tawn good luck for testing on Thursday, sorry about your bfn today. If you feel pregnant then I reckon you are, I just knew both times x

Cheryl I'm glad you are back home now, rest up and take care of yourself. I agree with you a d&c is the way to go for closure, its much easier on you emotionally than going down the natural route (well it was for me anyway). What a strange thing for your distant friend to do, I really don't know what goes through some people's mind sometimes I hope her heart was in the right place x

Shellie the dress is gorgeous. I hope the tampons do the trick with the reverse psychology and I agree with the others tell your friend how you feel x

I think I have caught up now, hi to everyone else :hi:
We need some more good luck on this lucky thread


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cheryl that made me smile,I think its because we have both suffered joy then heartache then joy then heartache so soon? I think a few weeks off will do you good chick,like you said you can focus more on your house then get all the nice stuff in before you have a baby and all your money going on nappies etc  take it easy now chick,if you want a chat and not on here I'm ALWAYS on fb Catherine Faf Gibbs xxx

MrsDuck your boobies are huge lol you will look like Jordan when pregnant lol I'm jealous I'm a size 8 and 34B,love them to be bigger tho!! 

Afm I was in absolute agony leaving work,took me 20 minutes to walk what would normally take me 5 minutes and oh has told me he's feeling down about it all and doesn't know if he wants to try in September whereas I do as I want to be preg before ky first due date Dec 7th,I'm sure I can change his mind!!!!! 

Come on ladies get poas,we need some good news xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hey ladies how are we all? 

This 2ww is gonna kill me. It's only my 2nd daY and I'm already bored and dying to test Haha. Think I'm a piss addict. 

It's about time we all had some luck. I'm getting tired of waiting and it breaks my heart that all you lovely ladies are suffering :-( 

I'm home alone all week packing up, hopefully that will keep my mind off everything. 

You ladies are all so skinny! Lol I think I'm the token fatty of the group. Ha. Cath I will donate you some of my blubber for you a boob job if u like? ;-) id love to get rid of it. I might have to jointhe gym too Bailey cos it ain't shifting with just healthy eating and I think this is what caused my mc. 

Cheryl big hugs lovely. Enjoy Cuddles with hubby


----------



## fletch_W

Damned auto correct. Poas addict not piss addict lol


----------



## nesSAH

*Cheryl*: Hope you are recuperating well....praying for strength for you hun :hugs:

*Mrs Duck*: Glad you are keeping busy as you wait for your op... You are in my thoughts

*Cath*: Glad you are feeling better and recovering well hun.

*Shellie*: Sorry :af: got ya :hugs: Love the dress tho' esp. the top! Congrats on finding the right dress for you. It is one of the hardest things to find as a bride. I think I tried on over 40 dresses before I found mine :haha:

*Tawn, Bailey, Dani, Fletch*: You guys are not out yet.... bring on the July bfps. Sending lots of :dust: your way. We need some cheerful news in here...

[email protected] addictions... you can do it ladies!!! :dance:


----------



## Leinzlove

2ww.... Ladies... Come on July BFP's! :happydance: I hope that evil :witch: has good reason to keep her ugly face away. :hugs:

Duck: 12 days until OP! Will you have to stay in the hospital? How long is recovery?

Cheryl & Cath: My heart goes out to you, both! Can't believe how cruel life is being to you both! I hope as soon as you both are ready to TTC. You concieve your forever babies cycle 1. Lots of :hugs: and :hugs:!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs duck how long will u be off ur work forur op Hun?xx

I kno cath we hav had plenty ups and downs :( the only way is up now : happydance:

Fletch I'd love to be bigger and hav a curvy body with big boobs, im straight up and down and hate it... I don't think ur weight wud hav caused ur mc I kno loads of really huge ppl tht hav babies no bother.. And u look like u hav a nice figure I want ur boobs lol....x

Thanks nessah and Leinzlove I just can't wait to get my bloods done to see if anythings causing it. Oh and I finally found out my blood group Rhesus positive :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Rhesus positive? What is that?


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with Cheryl hun, nothing wrong with your figure at all!!! I know what you mean about joining gym though, as soon as im better im starting up running, eating healthy and im stopping smoking, all the stress of the ectopic etc has started me smoking again lol! never bloody ending! 

Good news about your bloods hun!!! when are you having the other tests done? when you get pregnant next ask for your progesterone levels to be tested, it put my mind at ease when i knew mine were high. I hope your ok today chick xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinzlove said:


> Rhesus positive? What is that?

Leinz, here is some infor on the blood groups during pregnancy which may cause MC hun xxx

A woman is at risk when she has a negative Rh factor and her partner has a positive Rh factor. This combination can produce a child who is Rh positive. While the mother's and baby's blood systems are separate there are times when the blood from the baby can enter into the mother's system. This can cause the mother to create antibodies against the Rh factor, thus treating an Rh positive baby like an intruder in her body. If this happens the mother is said to be sensitized.

A sensitized mother's body will make antibodies. These antibodies will then attack an Rh positive baby's blood, causing it to breaking down the red blood cells of the baby and anemia will develop. In severe cases this hemolytic disease can cause illness, brain damage and even death.

Sensitization can also occur during a blood transfusion, miscarriage, abortion, ectopic pregnancy and even during some procedures, like amniocentesis. Since the antibodies do not disappear and rarely cause a problem in first pregnancies, it is very important to be screened thoroughly and give an accurate medical history to your doctor or midwife.


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove said:


> Rhesus positive? What is that?

It's my blood group I was worried in case I was Rhesus neg cos tht can cos problems in pregnancy but I'm a positive so I'm happy. X

Cath u explained it better lol..xx

Getting the tests on the 24th but think I can take 3 months for the results, stop smoking I feel like starting smoking again after all this stress lol... I wish I had the will power to exercise and eat healthy. X


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm leaving :(

Dh was tired again last night so I asked what's the deal. He doesn't want to ttc anymore. :(

Can't do this anymore so I'm out. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Dani!!! why doesnt he want to TTC?? Nicky said that to me last night cause hes fed up with seeing me in pain all the time, sit him down love and ask him to explain why and give his reasons then you give your reasons and just have a chat about it all, hope your ok love xxxxxxxxx

Cheryl i just C&P it off a site lol its so stressful im finding it hard to give up, i should really give up now my grandad has lung cancer but i want to do it when im better so i got other things to take my mind off it. 3 months?! god thats a long time, at least you only got 13 more sleeps till the tests so thats something hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Dani why don't u try but not tell hubby ur trying? Loads of woman do it then there hubby's don't get stressed Hun... Pls don't leave the site we will miss u...xxx

Aw cath sorry bout ur grandad :hugs: keep smoking and drinking the now for 2 months then get all healthy Hun. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahha thats what i was gonna suggest you do hun, thats what im gonna do, thats what i did with the first preg haha and the second one he did try, do it hun, dont tell him, dont leave!! xxx

oohhhhhh dont mention drink hun i could murder a vodka but none of my friends are out and OH is out with the boys so i may just have a few in the house, on my own, like a right SADDO!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> hahha thats what i was gonna suggest you do hun, thats what im gonna do, thats what i did with the first preg haha and the second one he did try, do it hun, dont tell him, dont leave!! xxx
> 
> oohhhhhh dont mention drink hun i could murder a vodka but none of my friends are out and OH is out with the boys so i may just have a few in the house, on my own, like a right SADDO!!! xxx

Il be drinking for the next 2 wks I think then stopping when I'm trying lol:wine::wine::wine::wine: :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

So Jealous!!!!!!! you deserve a drink (or 20) hun so you go out and buy wine in bulk for the next 2 weeks!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol you ladies make me laugh. Cheryl you don't want my boobs, unless you want black eyes everytime you run up and downstairs ;-) maybe not the weight then but I wish I knew what caused it. I gave up caffeine, processed foods and hubby had to smoke outside. Maybe I stressed too much? Who knows xx 

Dani don't leave!! Do what the girls suggested and try without him knowing? Around o buy some nice lingerie and spice that week/weekend up? We will miss you if you leave :-( 

How is everyone else doing? 

Bailey did u get a + yet. Can't wait for you to join me in 2ww. 

Tawn, one more sleep!!


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> Damned auto correct. Poas addict not piss addict lol

haha I liked piss very apt xx

Happy packing, it's only when you start packing up your stuff you realise how much crap you keep



Leinzlove said:


> 2ww.... Ladies... Come on July BFP's! :happydance: I hope that evil :witch: has good reason to keep her ugly face away. :hugs:
> 
> Duck: 12 days until OP! Will you have to stay in the hospital? How long is recovery?
> 
> Cheryl & Cath: My heart goes out to you, both! Can't believe how cruel life is being to you both! I hope as soon as you both are ready to TTC. You concieve your forever babies cycle 1. Lots of :hugs: and :hugs:!

I am going in as an outpatient so the consultant will try and get me out the same day. I go in at 8am and have my op sometime in the morning, the op is about an hour all being well then they have to monitor me for 4 - 5 hours after and check I can breath, eat and wee ok then I can go home.

I won't know how long recovery is til they have tested the lump and decided if I need to go back to have the rest of my thyroid out or if it is cancer and it has spread I will have to have radioactive iodine treatment and recovery will take a long time.

Fingers crossed for non cancer or cancer which hasn't spread as that means just this op and recover of just a few weeks.

Good news about your bloods Cheryl x

Aaw Dani don't leave, like the others say sit him down and have a chat see if you can put his mind at ease x

Cath go on spoil yourself have a drink you deserve one x

Bailey any news on positive opk?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Mrsduck i hope it isnt cancerous and you can get back to TTC chick, you must be going through a very hard time at the mo :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cath it's the waiting that is killing me, I'll never moan about the tww again......well maybe :winkwink:


----------



## fletch_W

iv only just started and iv already got two bin liners full of crap lol. Our block bins have a sign that say no bulk tipping so that means a trip to the tip :-( 

Praying for your op and that its not cancerous. Sorry your having to go through this. Fxd you can ttc ASAP!  Big hugs Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know what you mean MrsDuck, counting down to try is killing me!!! the 2ww is like a dream compared to this bloody 3 ww haha!! 

Been searching the net for Folic Acide higer than 400mlg, anyone know any sites?? i found one where you can purchase 5mcg but i need a prescription! 

Fletch, good idea hun, im sure all this will take your mind off symptom spotting etc! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I hope so. I don't think you can get them higher only on prescription. You could ask in your local chemist xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Fletch x

Can you take anything to a nearby charity shop would that save a trip to the tip? You'll feel so much better after a good sort out and wonder why you have been hoarding so much crap.

Has anyone seen that hoarding programme on the TV? It's unbelievable how people can live like that.

I'm sorry I can't help Cath, I would have thought the internet would have been the best place to search. Why are you looking for a higher dose? (if you don't mind me asking?)


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeh!!! Hoarder something is it? its mad how people can live like that but i suppose its an illness at the end of the day, their too afraid to let go of things :-( quite sad really!

Its because Methotrexate totally strips the body of folica acid and nutrients so thats the reason why you have to wait 3 months before TTC as it could possible increase your risk of having a baby with spina bifida or cleft palate and iv got 2 cousins with spina bifida so just to cover everything i would like a higer dosage, i was hoping to get it off the net instead of me booking another day off work to get a prescription off Doc :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aahh I understand Cath, no you don't want to take any chances. Can you not just take more tablets of the lower dose or am I being thick.....probably xx


----------



## fletch_W

Is it like that Kim and aggy thing? I haven't seen it but the thought of it creeps me out. I don't hoard but we only moved here 18 months ago so most of our stuff is still in boxes. Can't wait to get out of here. It's a council flat and our neighbours are awful. No place to raise a baby. 

Hope you find some Cath. Could you not ring your gp and get a phone appt and get someone to pick up your prescription? That's what I do if I'm too busy xx


----------



## fletch_W

There isn't any charity shops near me. I could try Freecycle xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha MrsDuck thats what i was thinking? Maybe ill just do that? 

Fletch can you do that? if so i may just give them a ring soon, my levels on Sunday were 351 i cant see them being back to 0 until mid next week so iv got a few days to call, if they wont allow it i may just take 3 400mlg tablets a day and eat food thats high in FA! Sounds ok to me lol?

ahhhh no it doesnt hun, is your new place nicer? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah its perfect. House with 3beds and a garden all way round it. Were an end house. It's on a cute little cul de sac all private. Has a school and mini hospital on my doorstep. The hospital is where is go for scans  can't wait. 

Yeah if u ring and tell them a convenient time to ring then they will get either yours or an available gp to call you and you just go in and pick up your prescription


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh sounds lovely hun, all ready for a baby now which you will get within 9 months as i think this is your month to et a BFP!!!!

thanks chick ill give them a ring tomorrow, my boyfriends mother owns a cafe opp my GP so its handy for me!!

Awww ladies look at this, im in love i want it xxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...itten-named-Anakin-born-pelvis-hind-legs.html


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks I hope so. And you will be not long after!!  

Aw that kitten is adorable!! I wish I wasn't allergic to animals :-(


----------



## CherylC3

fletch_W said:


> Yeah its perfect. House with 3beds and a garden all way round it. Were an end house. It's on a cute little cul de sac all private. Has a school and mini hospital on my doorstep. The hospital is where is go for scans  can't wait.
> 
> Yeah if u ring and tell them a convenient time to ring then they will get either yours or an available gp to call you and you just go in and pick up your prescription

 tht little kitten is so cute

Mrs duck I hope it's not bad news Hun :hugs: I nd u when I'm ttc so we can be ttc buddies:flower:

Fletch I got my house like tht in dec I love it, I had to give my dog a bedroom since no baby's yet :thumbup:


Cath hope u get ur high dose of folic acid.. Do u ladies take any conception vitamins or just folic acid??

Fletch I do want ur :holly: I hate my little fried eggs :growlmad:

It's me and hubby's :wedding: anniversary on Monday so going a nice overnight on sunday shame we cant :sex:


----------



## cathgibbs

When are you planning on TTC Cheryl? 

Awwww the dog wont be happy when he's kicked out of the bedroom to make way for the baby lol! Dora pretty much has the run of the house, she sleeps in our bed when we are at work, shes my surrogate baby!! 

i just took folic acid hun but as soon as my levels are 0 im taking conception vitamins and folic acid and eating healthy, i need my body back in tip top condition for a baby and also for a bikini lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol that yellow thing made me chuckle. thats exactly what they do hahahaha! sorry tmi. 
ill be making one of our spare rooms a guest room and the box room is hubbys fishing room.
i just take folic acid. its become like a second nature to take them when i wake up. been taking them since may 2010 lol.


----------



## fletch_W

hapopy anniversary for monday! xx


----------



## Tawn

Good afternoon lovely ladies!

Fletch, I take Pregnacare Preconception vitamins and have since TTC. They don't make me feel sick at all, which is nice, and I am sure they can't hurt.

MrsDuck, 2 weeks! That is soooo soon! (although I am sure it doesn't feel it) I will say a little prayer that there is no cancer found and you can go back to TTC straight away. 

Cheryl, boobs area all fun and games until you go for a run or just before your period where they are almost touching your chin lol. I would take super slim any day! But that is women, huh? Grass is always greener! And maybe you will get your wish and they will grow with pregnancy! My mum always said she gained 2 cup sizes through her 3 pregnancies 

Awww Cath that kitten made my heart melt. I would love a pet, but unfortunately have my hands pretty full taking care of a 10 year old stepson with ADHD and a full-grown husband with "child-like" syndrome :haha: that is a thing right? :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

Since 2010.....it is like 2nd nature to you!! which ones do you get?its been quite weird for me not to take them and my baby aspirin, was so used to taking them!! 
we had a lovely guest room but now its just full of OH's rubbish and the other spare room is my room with my wardrobes and make up etc, the baby will have a room in the back so its nice and quiet and always has light  xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Just the ones from the local chemist they're 99p for a tub of 100 or so xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to let you know that AF got me on Monday and it hit really hard :cry: 
I was so sure this was going to be it... So I'm going to take a step back for a bit and won't be online. I just can't handle it at the moment...

I do pray that you'll all get the bumps you're hoping for, and that bubs will all be healthy and happy on arrival (at just the right time).

Thanks for sharing this part of my journey with me girls. I still hate that this has been part of my 'story', but I'm thankful for having been able to share it with lovely women who truely understand...

:dust: and :hugs: to you all. xx


----------



## Tawn

Aww Mummy_2_One, I am so sorry the witch got you. I can totally sympathize with how you are feeling, my first AF after the miscarriage hit me just as hard emotionally.

I truly hope that you and your OH get your rainbow soon, and just know that if/when you are ready to come back to BnB we will all be waiting for you, ready to cheer you on whether it is in TTC or after you've gotten your BFP. :hugs: hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Chat happy ladies today!! It took me age to catch up!!

Mummy - oh I'm so sorry AF got you. I hope that with taking a step back and not focusing too much maybe you will get a surprise BFP soon and you can come back on here next month and tell us all!! We will miss you, please pop back and let us know how you are!!

Dani - I agree with other ladies, sit him down and get to the bottom of it. And if that doesn't work try and dont tell him!! Please don't leave!! But if you do please take care and look after yourself and I hope you come back and surprise us with a BFP too!!

Fletch - your new house sounds lovely!! Hope the packing goes ok, and don't test yet lol!! Try and wait to avoid disappointing BFN's!!

Tawn - oooooh I can feel it you are gO'ing to be our first July BFP!!

Cheryl - happy anniversary for Monday!

Cath - you make me laugh hun! Glad to see all this horribleness isnt affecting your sense of humour! Hope you are well!

Mrs duck - not too long now!! Praying and crossing everything that it's not cancerous and you can get back to ttc.

AFM - I also have the curse of the big boobs!! I'm a 32H! They got a cup size bigger when I was pg coz I got to 12 weeks and they haven't gone back!! I like them but hate them! I can't run anywhere and they make me look fat lol, although maybe its the fact that I weigh too much that makes me look far hahaha!! 

I did an opk this afternoon, pic is below and yay it's getting darker!! I first did a digi, at 2pm and it didn't bloody work again but I dont know why!! Gonna try one again at about 6pm just to see what the digi says, or should I just keep it til tomorrow?
Feeling very strong O pains on left again though so it must be soon. Think probably Friday again as that will make it same cd as last month. 

And in other news I had a fab day yesterday looking at a wedding venue! 
Shellie - I didn't buy a dress yet as i think maybe it's too soon. But loved starting the planning! Im so excited about it now!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oopps forgot the opk pic lol
 



Attached Files:







4db84b4b.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fletch_W

think im gonna test on the monday we get back from our weekend in chester. the 23rd. thats if af doesnt show! fxd!

THEYRE GETTING STRONGER! come on O!! :)


----------



## Tawn

Whoo hoo bailey! That is looking much better! A few more days and O will be here! :happydance: Now grab your OH and get down to business :) PS: so glad the wedding venue was fun! Did you book it?

Oh man, I hope you are right and I get a bfp this cycle of course, but now I am thinking I was crazy yesterday for being "sure" I "felt" pregnant! :dohh: Definitely setting myself up for disappointment there if not! Oh well. 

Now I am considering waiting till Saturday, which is 14dpo and AF day for me, to test to avoid the extra stress of bfns? What do you girls think?


----------



## baileybubs

After my month last month I would say wait til Saturday Tawn, I was so upset with all the BFN's but kept thinking "maybe it's too early" and at least if it's bfn on Saturday you will pretty much know for sure. But it will BFP anyway lol, and a nice dark line if you wait til Saturday!!

I didn't book the venue no. I'm waiting for them to give me a quote for what I want. I really loved it though, plus my dad works there so would be great to have a man on the inside haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch your new house sounds lovely, you won't know yourselves with all that room

Aaaaww Cath that cat is so cute, my dh is not an animal lover, I had pets when we were first together but as they have died he won't let me get any more so for the first time in my life I am petless unless you count dh

Mummy I'm so sorry the witch showed, I totally understand how you feel, when I was told I couldn't ttc until all is sorted with my thyroid I was going to take a back seat as it was hard seeing everyone elses bfp's, but I am enjoying being a cheerleader so to speak and it's making the time pass quicker too. When you are ready to come back we'll be pleased to see you, take care xx

Tawn any developments? I just know this is going to be your month

Cheryl happy anniversary for Monday I hope you and your hubby spoil each other

Bailey 32H!!! wow I thought mine were a handfull. Glad you are getting into the wedding plans its so exciting


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mummy2one I kno how u feel gettin my first af was a slap in the face I had 2 Afs in April 2 wks apart then 1 in may then got my BFP in jun I think our body's nd Atleast one af to get back to normal at least it has returned quite quickly and u will be in the 2ww again soon... Please come back on when u feel up to it Hun :hugs: 

I'm going to try right away cath it will prob take a few months like last time anyway...x

Bailey well jell of ur big boobs I'm hoping when I get my rainbow pregnancy I hav super huge ones :thumbup: thts great the wedding venue looked good. Xxx

Tawn and fletch I think u girls will be the first BFPs ladies...x

Thanks mrs duck...xx

Bailey keep ur digi till tomoro, they never work for me I think cheapies all the way..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I took so long posting you answered before me. i would test but that's just me. If it's a bfn then just tell yourself it's late implantation and test again a couple of days later, but I haven't got any will power.


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn wait till sat then u will defo kno either way and not hav to waste tests. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

test tomorrow and if its bfn wait til sat? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh id test right away lol i love POAS!! do one now and one sat hun??

Oohhhhh Bailey they are def getting darker chick!! yay!!! I would do a CB one today hun, keep it until Friday or Saturday or when they start to really get dark!!! are you using the CB ones with a  or the ones you pop into the fertility moniter??

your boobies are masive hun!! im so jealous lol!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Mwahahahha you ladies crack me up! I say I am going to wait until Saturday and then as soon as I sit down to wee in the morning, I will be freaking out, struggling to hold it in until I can dig my hpts out of the cabinet! LOL. I have 30 ICs and an ASDA brand, and a FRER and a digi.... sooo wasting a test is not the concern! :dohh: Just trying to decide whether I will get upset at a bfn tomorrow or not....

I guess I will just have to let you ladies know if I manage to make myself wee before I can test or not :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Pee into a plastic cup hun thats what i always do! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We are only Wednesday I don't think we can wait til Saturday, I admire your willpower but :test:


----------



## fletch_W

:muaha: this icon seems apt for you tawn and us telling you to test or wait lol


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> :muaha: this icon seems apt for you tawn and us telling you to test or wait lol

haha I love it xx


----------



## Tawn

:haha: FLETCH! I know people say "lol" a lot, but you literally made me laugh out loud! Pretty much sums it up, doesn't it? :winkwink:


----------



## fletch_W

haha i was sat here chuckling to myself when i found it. i can imagine thats how you feel though reading our comments. x


----------



## fletch_W

https://youtu.be/w-Y9P-xT5kc 

has anyone seen this advert? im literally crying with laughter!


----------



## Tawn

Haha, at first I thought you were going to post something sad, so I was a bit worried. Then I saw what it was and laughed out loud again! I saw this on the tele the other night and it cracked me up!


So what you girls making for dinner tonight? I'm making stepson and I some hunter's chicken and broccoli.... mmm!


----------



## fletch_W

sorry i should have put crying with laughter. ill edit it. im home alone so veggy stir fry :) hubby never eats a meal without some sort of meat or poultry. so i enjoy my veggy weeks when he is away :)


----------



## CherylC3

So funny fletch x
We are having haggis lol ur going to think I'm some crazy girl who eats haggis and wears kilts all the time lol..lol

To be honest I don't really like it but hubby loves it. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I love those specsavers adverts.

Dinner tonight is spicy sausages, caramelised onions, jersey royal potatoes and peas and broad beans from the garden


----------



## fletch_W

my dreams have just been shot to hell :( the house we are moving to is my mums partners house and he had it on the market but the sale fell through so we decided to help him out with his mortgage by renting his house, we have signed a contract and everything. the estate agents just called him and said that the lady who was buying the house is sending a guy round to do a survey and they were like what? wait a minute this woman couldnt get a mortgage. aparently the estate agent got the wrong end of the story and now the woman is all upset which means they are thinking of going through with the sale which means we are homeless as of the 5th of August. 

someone kill me now :(


----------



## fletch_W

:cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no fletch that is awful news you must be so upset and I'm sure your mums partner must be torn with what to do. What a mess the estate agent has caused. When will you know for sure what he's going to do?


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch tht is awful news Hun :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

i have to call tomorrow and find out if we can cancel our termination on this dump. like i said. bad shit happens to good people. im now not as excited about getting a bfp as i was as i dont want my baby to be brought up in this god forsaken hell hole. im looking at places in a new town and see what hubby thinks. i just called him and cried down the phone like an idiot. my life officially sucks :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I would have been crying my eyes out too. I really hope you find something else just as lovely xx :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

i hope so too. the only thing stopping us now is coming up with a bond. which is why this house was such a blessing. legally we have the rights to the house but because its my mums fella we would never put him in that situation as it isnt fair on him. he was so apologetic on the phone poor guy. he was really happy for us to move in. we only signed the contract of termination on thursday so hopefully they will be understanding enough to cancel it. if not then we have a month to find somewhere..


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Fletch! I am so so SO sorry hun, I would have cried too! Is there any way you can go on a month-to-month scheme (I think it is called something different in the UK) at your current flat to have time to look for something different? Hopefully you can find somewhere just as good! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

well, it all depends on tomorrow. if they say we have to move then we will have to find another place with the council but we can only get 1 bedroom. and if we only get one bedroom then we dont want to live here we want to move to a place called skipton to be with hubs parents xx


----------



## Tawn

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you about tomorrow hun. I really hope, at least if you can't move into your house, you get a flat near DH's parents if that is second best!


----------



## fletch_W

and my fingers and toes and eyes and everything else crossable, are crossed for you tomorrow if you decide to test for your bfp :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope u get ur house And get this all sorted. Xxx


----------



## Tawn

OMG ladies, I know it is getting late, and no-one is probably online right now, but I just got the strangest urge to POAS (so much for my talk of waiting for Saturday!) So I dipped, and while waiting checked cm and had the tiniest streak of brown so I said, FINE, it isn't this month, and almost threw the hpt away without looking. But then THIS was there? Can you ladies see it? Holy cow, my heart is racing

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/11-07-121.jpg

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/11-07-122.jpg
contrast upped


----------



## fletch_W

YAY Tawn!!!! Congratulations sweetie!!!!!! It's about time we had some good news up in here. :) :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh Tawn that is definitely a bfp :happydance: it's really clear on the second pic xxx

Test again with fmu and I bet you get a beautiful line xx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg congrats congrats amazing knew tht wud happen...xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh wow, I can't believe it! You all are going to be right behind me, falling like flies. First Fletch, then Bailey, Dani, Mummy_2_one and Shellie, then Cheryl, MrsDuck and Cath after your ttc waits are over! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

We don't want to tell you "we told you so" but...........

I hope this is the turnaround to this thread and it's back to lucky again, the bfps are going to come rolling in now :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

Just 10 more days to wait :-/ 

Tawn I'm soooooo happy for you :)) you deserve it. Your rainbow baby  Xxxx


----------



## Tawn

The luck is going to come back, I want to continue the journey with you lovely chicks (you are all amazing and such fun!) so I declare BFPs all around from now on, then we can all be bump buddies!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah let the luck begin :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

OMG Huge congrats Tawn, thats a lovely line :cloud9: Its darker than what I was getting when I got my 1-2 on a digi.

Sending tonnes of babydust to everyone x x x


----------



## fletch_W

get yourself a ticker girl! :) spread the luck cos i could sure use some xxx


----------



## Tawn

Haha I know it sounds crazy, but it would feel kind of weird putting a ticker up when I haven't even told DH (he is working an overtime late shift tonight and won't be home till midnight!) 

I think I might do something soppy like taking a FRER tomorrow morning and putting it in my handbag to take with us for when we get our keys to our new house. Then, once the agent is gone and we are alone in the house, take him into the 3rd bedroom (which was going to be my office until bubba came) pull it out and show him saying "And in 9 months, this will be the babies room!"..... is that too cheesy?

And Fletch, I am sending all my dust, crossed fingers and luck your girls' way for sure!


----------



## Wiggler

Aww Tawn thats a lovely way to tell your hubby :cloud9: x x x


----------



## fletch_W

that is the cutest idea EVER! :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great idea xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay Yay yay!!!! Tawn I do definatley see that line, you are pregnant!!! The luck is back!! I told you it would be back and you would be the next to get your BFP!!! Fletch you are next my dear and I know you said you wouldn't want a BFP when living in that place but you would be so happy to be having a baby you wouldn't care hun. And 9 months is loads of time to find a new perfect place for you your hubby and your new rainbow baby!!

I am so excited now!! Best news ever Tawn!!! I'm literally giddy!!

BFPs all round! :dance: :dance: 

Come on July, keep bringing on the lucky!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg Tawn!!!!!!! Congrats hun!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Yaaaaaaaaaay Tawn I sooo see the line! Im sooooooo excited for u! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! U really deserve this
Xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the support ladies... I woke up this morning all excited to do a FRER to show DH today and was upset to see a bfn on that AND the ic. If that was an evap that was pretty cruel as it had so much color (and still does!) sigh, I guess I won't be telling DH in the way I planned--want to wait till I know for sure :/


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn are u sure it was a bfn? Tht test last night was so dark Hun..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn my IC was as dark as yours but my FRER was neg so what i done was took it apart ( i know i shouldnt lol) and held up the strip to a light and i could see a very faint light, maybe try that with yours chick? xxx


----------



## Tawn

I am not sure if it was a TOTAL bfn (if there is something there it is SO faint I can't be sure). My urine this morning was unbelievably dark though, I was super hot and dehydrated while sleeping last night. So some ladies say that the urine when it is that dark gets kind of thick and hard to pass through? Uhhhhg grasping at straws again! 

Cath, I might try and pull it apart later on, right now I need to finish getting ready as we are heading over to the new house to meet the estate agent for our keys and inspection.

Only thing for it is to wait and re-test later on!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh good luck with the new house hun!! that will take your mind off BFP and BFN!! im sure it wasnt an Evap though chick, i hope it wasnt aswell!!

I have a question for you, first time you dtd after your EP did it hurt? im not sure if its because of the MTX or the laporscopy or the fact we hadnt dtd for 4 weeks but we did last night and ooofffffffffffffffffffffffffff it hurt it felt like my fallopian tube was going to explode lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Keep the faith Tawn, I'm sure you'll have a nice dark line in a couple of days xxxxx

Negative opk for me again with digi, gonna do another cheapie later and see if it's darker than yesterday's.

Have a good day ladies. PMA, we will all get our rainbow babies. July is gonna be the luckiest month yet!!


----------



## Tawn

Well another bfn just now. So either my hcg is just barely there/starting, or that was a dodgy test, or it will be a chemical or whatnot. :shrug: Not sure what it will be, but gotta admit I am a little disappointed. 

I am glad we got our keys today though, and will be excited for the removal men to come Sat. The house was in a bit of a state today, tbh, which was a wee bit annoying. There was rubbish in the kitchen cupboards, broken hangers etc in the wardrobes, sticky food spills on the floor and on like that. I know that the landlords were in a rush to move out (we saw them right as we pulled up still putting the last of their stuff in their car) but I couldn't believe how dirty it was! I am going to have to do some serious cleaning now just to be able to feel like it is decent, which means I have to deep clean our flat for the tenants we have moving in and then our new house as well. Oh well, it will all be worth it in the end once the dust settles!

Cath, I don't thing sex hurt the first time after the ectopic for me, but then again DH and I had a few problems getting back on track (he felt strange knowing I had been seriously bleeding and in pain the days before) so it wasn't full on anyway. Plus, you've had a much rougher time of it and I am sure your body is still recovering. :hugs: hun, I hope it gets better with a little more time!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh chick :hugs: I would do another test tomorrow morn, i would be dissapointed too chick!! but it was sooooo dark, i think your preg 

are you renting or buying hun? ahhhhh surely they could have cleaned it up a little bit first!! just out of decency isnt it? i wouldnt leave me house in a state for someone else i would feel so bad! at least after youve cleaved it it will be clean to your standards and will feel a bit more homely!!

thanks hun, it hurt so bad but my levels arent quite at 0 yet my tests are faintly pos so i think by wednesday they will be so hopefully dtd a couple of times now will help as i dont want to be one of those couples who only dtd around O, i must admit i am scared of having sex again after all this xxx


----------



## Tawn

We just bought our 1bed flat this year, so we are renting that out (and luckily making a pretty decent profit) and then renting a 3bed house as we didn't feel ready to take on buying 2 properties and 2 mortgages in one year. 

I know, I could never leave our place like that for our tenants! No wonder the landlords said a quick hiya and then zoomed off so fast, they were probably embarrassed that they didn't have time to clean! :haha:

I know what you mean about both being scared to dtd after everything (even though I desperately needed to feel close to DH afterwards, it was a bit worrisome at first) and also wanting to be intimate and not JUST for babymaking. Tbh, I love the times where it isn't the right time of the month, that is the best bd we have! The O-time stuff is not nearly as fun, and in fact sometimes gets challenging if DH feels too put on the spot. Just make sure to take care of yourself--you sound like you are jumping back into everything with both feet with work and everything but you gotta make sure you heal too!!


----------



## cathgibbs

That sounds like a good idea hun! in this market your better off renting i think anyway!! you never know what is going to happen!! I cant believe they left it like that though, like you said you couldnt do it to your new tenants! 

Yeh its nice to be able to dtd as you feel closer, we feel closer anyway after the mc and now the ep but not being able to dtd for 4 weeks was getting out of control!! I felt like a nun lol!! yeh i think i need to slow down what im doing, i rush to go to work, rush to get home, always cook oh and i homemade meals everything is from scratch! I hate not being able to do anything though.

Have you had any symptoms hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

4 weeks, I think you get some sort of badge for that! lol. I understand you wanting to get back at it, even though you have been through a tough ol' time, 4 weeks is a very long time to go without--well at least is would be for me :blush:

I love cooking fresh too, I am a huge fruit and veg lover so my mission over the last couple of years has been to convert DH and stepson to having a more varied diet (they were frozen pizza, lasagna and chips people when I became part of the picture :dohh:) We are moving from a double oven to a single in the new house and it is going to be rough! 

But maybe feeling a bit sore still is an excuse for your OH to try and pamper you a bit, so you can rest up and heal faster... I see many massages, glasses of wine and bubble baths ahead of you in the next week! lol

Symptoms have been veryyyy similar to my first BFP, which is why a few days ago I swore I was "sure" I was preggers. Just small stuff, like achey, heavy uterus with some cramps here and there from the start, and severe hot flashes where I feel like I am boiling up underneath my skin, very thirsty all the time, bigger boobs which are a tiny bit sore, super vivid dreams including a BFP dream a few nights back etc. Just lots of minor stuff, but I feel just like I did with my first so hoping it might be the real deal!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha it was an awful long time, OH deserves a badge more than me i think as he has a real high sex drive!!!

Its hard hun iv only got 1 oven and when i cook things i have to cook them all at diff times and then re-heat :-( last night i cooked veg with chicken covered in garlic and herb sauce with garlic and herb roasties, garlic mushrooms and garlic bread (we love garlic lol) and my oven wasnt big enough for the chicken, roasties, bread and mushrooms!! ARghhh!! 

how long have you been living in the UK for? 

Ohhhh i wish, OH has conjuctivitas - you'd swear he is going blind or something so iv had to pamper him the last few days lol!! 

your symptoms sound sooooo promising hun andy ou had that dark line yesterday, have you took apart the frer yet? xxx


----------



## Marlee1980

Tawn said:


> Haha I know it sounds crazy, but it would feel kind of weird putting a ticker up when I haven't even told DH (he is working an overtime late shift tonight and won't be home till midnight!)
> 
> I think I might do something soppy like taking a FRER tomorrow morning and putting it in my handbag to take with us for when we get our keys to our new house. Then, once the agent is gone and we are alone in the house, take him into the 3rd bedroom (which was going to be my office until bubba came) pull it out and show him saying "And in 9 months, this will be the babies room!"..... is that too cheesy?
> 
> And Fletch, I am sending all my dust, crossed fingers and luck your girls' way for sure!

This made me cry! What a great idea and I couldnt be happier for you Tawn. Fantastic news!


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn great u got the keys, crap it was untidy tho, do a test on sat Hun then u will kno for sure. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Marlee, it is always so nice to see you back here! Thanks for the congrats, my line disappeared a bit today so hoping it is just early on and this is my real bfp. fx'd!

Cath, what is going on at your house! OH has conjunctivitis and you are recovering from the ectopic from hell :nope: It's like a hospital ward! I can't believe you managed to dtd at all! lol

We actually bought one of those microwaves that is an oven too because I knew I would struggle to not be able to use the top oven for side dishes and such. Haven't used it yet as we are saving it for the new house, but fx'd it does all the things it says it does!

I've been living in the UK for about 2 1/2 years now. I am originally from Seattle (on the West Coast near the Canadian border) so it is a lonnnnnnnng 9 1/2 hour flight (that is the direct, the 1 stops are like 16 hours!:wacko:) I had to come back and forth a LOT the first year and a half though, cause i didn't have my visa yet so I could only visit for awhile, and then had to go back. But last July we got married and I got my spouse visa, so it has been official since then! We've been together almost 5 years now, so this is a huge new stage of our relationship to be finally getting the new house and full custody of stepson so we can settle in as a family.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn congratulations on getting your keys but a bit unfair you now have to start cleaning it before you can move in. I bet you are right on the start of the bfp level and you just had a super sensitive one yesterday, give it a couple of days and I'm sure you'll have a lovely line xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh and I tried to take apart the FRER, but I've never done that before and botched the job (the whole thing kind of broke apart violently in my hands and flew up in the air and onto the floor :haha:) so I think I am stuck with just waiting and seeing


----------



## fletch_W

good afternoon ladies! 

Tawn, it was def a bfp yesterday so you will get one on a frer tomorrow or saturday no doubt :) 

Cath sorry you are in so much pain :( sounds like you may have rushed into getting back to normal you havent given yourself time to heal. get some rest and youll be back to full health and ttc before you know it :)

AFM i rang the housing office today and still havent heard back. My mums partners wife is looking into whos fault it is about the cock up cos by law we have signed a contract and its ours. but like i said we would never do that to them as it isnt fair to put them in that situation. the poor guy is heartbroken for us. he knows we have been through so much these last few years and it was something to look forward to but i guess it just wasnt meant to be. just crossing everything i have that we can stay here until we find somewhere else. life is cruel isnt it?

as for my symptoms, im only 4/5 dpo depending on when i ovulated, i have an awful heightened sense of smell. which is weird cos i didnt think symptoms came until the egg implanted but i can smell my fabric conditioner from my living room and its in my kitchen under the sink and the cupboard door closed. i also had 2 over powering urges to barf earlier today, my mums perfume and she opened her fridge and had egg salad in there. which is my absolute fave but i couldnt even look at it. still getting cramps and am maaajorly gassy. hubby should be grateful he is away fishing the way im tooting lol. sorry tmi. 

is it too early for symptoms? i wish i could test right now! :( but i will contain myself and hold out until next friday. you ladies have to hold me to that! im counting on you :)

how is everyone doing? are all our lovely pregnant mummies okay? 

bailey keep testing i have a feeling it will be tomorrow or saturday!! :)


----------



## Tawn

NEVER too early for symptoms Fletch! I love hearing them! I don't know if I will be able to tell you to hold off on testing till next Friday, though! I will be dying for you to test and tell us about your BFP before then!


----------



## fletch_W

i will be dying too!!! im not sure if i feel pregnant or ill. lol. but i could puke on demand i feel that bad. i only had sore boobies last time so maybe sickness is a sign of a sticky bean? lets hope so xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh symptoms sound good chick!! when will you be testing?!?! 

Sorry about your house issues hun, that sucks!! i hope you can get it sorted soon so its less to worry about :hugs: 

Tawn what i do is pee in a cup and put the stick in etc then dig my nails into the test the opp end to wear the stick is and gently prize it apart if that doesnt work the knife comes out and i prize it open with that haha xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh girls. Life is cruel. I just went to the loo, tested again (cause I am compulsive now) and definitely a bfn. Then checked cm and it is pinky tinged. I am 12dpo and that is when cm changes for me before af starts on 14dpo. I am pretty sure that test last night was a cruel cruel mistake, something must have gone wrong. :cry: How can it have been that pink and thick? The color is STILL there today? So so sad, and really upset that I broke and told DH today, he will be so disappointed...


----------



## fletch_W

well af is due next sat the 21st ill be 13/14 dpo. and i didnt get my bfp before mc until i was a week late for af but i dont think i was destined to be pregnant for very long with my first as i kept getting really faint positives. and i dont want any bfns so i might test friday as i am going to chester for my older siblings (i say sibling cos she is gender confused. but thats a whole other story lol) 30th birthday and mum is planning on buying lots of alcohol so i wanna know if i can drink or not. 

im letting fate decide on our housing situation. iv come to terms with whats meant to be. we have until the 5th of august so im not worrying too much :) but thank you so much for all of your support. i couldnt do all this without you all xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn dont give up until af shows fully. it could be implantation. remember baileys PMA!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn i really hope you dont get AF chick you really deserve a BFP!!! Like Fletch have said until AF shows your still in the game, i have everything x for you hun! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lol Fletch that made me laugh then hahaha!! yeh you need to find out hun, it puts your mind at rest aswell!! im having a vodka tonight and i cant bloody wait!!! been well over a month and im so excited to taste it!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath give yourself time Hun.. Ur lady bits hav been through so much... Next time use lots of lube :) lol...xx

Fletch I hope the housing thing sorts itself out, I'm with u I'd rather wait to test and get af than seeing those bfns. Xxx

Tawn Hun just wait till sat, try not to stress... Your so lucky to be moving into ur house.. And I'm sure ur BFP will follow...x

Afm just in from some housy shopping got some new rugs flowers plates and about to order my chairs for the kitchen I love my house so much :) it does keep my mind off the bad ttc and mc stuff I've had to deal with. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I hope it's good news when they call you back hun, and it's never too early for symptoms :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha thanks hun, we used some lube but it was more the side i had the ectopic on, i honestly thought my tube was going to explode lol it was fun though considering i was in pain thats all we did was laugh which isnt very romantic but oh and I are a couple that make light of things all the time, quite disturbing really lol!!

Oohhhhhh sounds lovely hun!!! what is the oclour scheme of your house? is it big? i bet its keeping your mind off things that have happened in the past? 

Id love to be able to do that! our living room is soooooo small i want the front room and living room knocked into 1 but as its OH's parents house and it has only just been gutted OHs father doesnt want us to do anything to it so saving like made for deposit for mortgage so we can buy it then it will be OUR house and the first thing i want to do is knock the rooms into 1 lol! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol cath which part? the tooting? it sounds a little more feminine that farting haha :haha:

oh id kill for a vodka or 10 lol have one for me. i might treat myself to a galaxy bar :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha yeah!! thats what i call my lady garden - a toot and whenever i speak to the consultant or Dr in hospital and i have to refer to my lady garden i either say toot or lady garden without thinking hahahaaaa xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol!! i love it! i call mine talulah or looloo for short. i think im losing my mind!


----------



## cathgibbs

looloo reminds me off Harry Enfleld and Chums so everytime i would call it that i would just laugh lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: you girls crack me up.


----------



## fletch_W

haha!! im changing her name.. 

Mrs duck how are you today?


----------



## CherylC3

Lol you girls are so funny, I change the name of mines all the time my flower, noon got tht from towie lol... My fairy, lady garden, my bits and when I'm due a wax my jungle lol...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies can anyone help me, for some reason i cant get my prof pic to appear and its driving me nuts!! i have it uploaded and its in my prof pic but its not there when i write in a thread?! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht wud be great cath if u got a mortgage and it was urs u cud do wot u like... I love plum and purple so my living room dinning room is they colours my kitchen is brown with cream units I've just orderd a tub chair and stool for in there and I'm wanting to do our bedroom in golds and brown with silky bedding :)

Aw Hun I'm terrible on this site with pics..x


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - the pic that appears next to your posts is your avatar, not prof pic, choose "edit avatar"


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhhhhh sounds lovely hun!!! whats a tub chair or am i just being stupid?!?! thats the colour of our front and back spare room, cream, golds and brown, its lovely, our room is cream with black and grey bedding and im going to get funky grey/black wallpaper for the wall behind our headboard  our living room would be too dark for the plum coluor, its currently cream and beige and as we dont get no natural light (only after the sun is setting!!) im thinking of doing it some other colour to give it some light - any suggestions ladies?! cheryl you sound like you know your stuff what colour shall i have lol only prob is we have a corner settee which is brown and beige :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Cath - the pic that appears next to your posts is your avatar, not prof pic, choose "edit avatar"

Bloody Marvellous!!! Thank you chick xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Nice pic Cath!

I was laughing at your girls' names for your bits :haha: DH started calling mine a "poonanny" (which I think he got from a show or something) and so now we call it that and giggle every time. Not very sexy name, but it's darn funny


----------



## MrsDuck

I am very well thank you Fletch just busy at work today and I start to post then the phone rings or someone asks me to do something then by the time I come back to my post and hit send you chatty ladies have managed to post lots in between.

It's been peeing down all day again today I'm sick of British summertime I need to convince my hubby to go on a little holiday after my op.

I love decorating but it took me 5 years after we bought our house to convince my hubby that we needed to remove the cloud wallpaper off the walls of the master bedroom so I waited til he had to go away for the weekend and got the steamer out and hey presto no more clounds, however I did also take off lots of plaster so I'm now quite good at plaster touching up.

Cath nice avatar :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha i havent heard that for years!!! Its off of Ali G!! im sat here staring at my PC in work dying to laugh after hearing that!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> I am very well thank you Fletch just busy at work today and I start to post then the phone rings or someone asks me to do something then by the time I come back to my post and hit send you chatty ladies have managed to post lots in between.
> 
> It's been peeing down all day again today I'm sick of British summertime I need to convince my hubby to go on a little holiday after my op.
> 
> I love decorating but it took me 5 years after we bought our house to convince my hubby that we needed to remove the cloud wallpaper off the walls of the master bedroom so I waited til he had to go away for the weekend and got the steamer out and hey presto no more clounds, however I did also take off lots of plaster so I'm now quite good at plaster touching up.
> 
> Cath nice avatar :thumbup:

Thank you chick, 

you need a little holiday after your op hun to cheer you up and take your mind off things, you can get cheap late deals now, but as the weather being so rubbish i think they wont budge much lower :-(

oohhhhhhhhhh i bet your OH wasnt happy that you did that haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the plan for when I can move my neck again unless the weather improves here by then.

No he wasn't happy and he refused to help me with the plaster re-touching he just stood back and kept saying now I started it I had to finish it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you not tempted to get a few days away to relax after everything?


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh make sure your 100% better first, even if its just a spa weekend in this country or something, i always see great deals on this groupon type emails....

omg that sounds like my dad thats exactly what he would say to me lol, did you finish it ok??

yeh hun we are off to Bulgaria Sept 24th, we cant TTC from sept 14th so im hoping for a holiday baby, cant bloody wait! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: you ladies are hilarious today!! My name is fairly dull and just "my downstairs" lol! Or lady bits lol!

You guys have cheered me up coz I had a poop day at work. One resident bit another and so had to send her to hospital, not good! But these things happen!

Fletch I hope you can work something out! So rubbish when you were really looking forward to it!

Cath I get what you mean about being a couple that laughs at things. Me and my oh are the same, we just giggle our way through things, sometimes inappropriately but we both find it funny lol!

AFM, my opk is lighter today!! But its still there so I think it's just lighter coz time of day. Yesterday I did it at 2pm today just done it, and when I got my + opk last month it was 2pm so I guess that's my optimum time. Had ovary ache all day today too, so hopefully tomorrow I will get my positive opk, just as I predicted lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Today's not so dark opk
 



Attached Files:







8ae71dcc.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it won't be much fun if I can't move my head or if I'm feeling shitty, hopefully my recovery will be quite quick....finders crossed.

Yeah I did finish it but it took a while without any help at all from dh.

Bulgaria lovely and I hope you do make a holiday baby you certainly deserve it.

Has anyone been to Sicily or Santorini?


----------



## CherylC3

Ali g I loved tht lol... Cath love ur pic and ur hair colour is gorgeous Hun... Our living room dinning is white walls with a brown sofa I'd love a corner one... With purple plummy accessories... I say do it white and jaz it up with colourful pictures and cushions...xxx

Mrs duck tht wud be good if u get away once ur sorted and all better. Xx

Bailey o will be here soon Hun, pee on ur OPKs at the same time every day and it's more accurate...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hubby just went to see if they wud test his sperm... And the bitch doctor said its more likely my problem nothing is wrong with his swimmers she said, i hate her and i dont even kno her.to wait until I get my results for my bloods first before they will check his bloods or sperm I hate the nhs...:(


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl that's bloody horrible!! I'd want to go down there and bloody slap her!!! Neither of you is "the problem" it's the damned nhs that's the problem coz they don't treat miscarriage as an issue and they dont test for things that could possibly cause a miscarriage when a woman first gets pregnant!!! Grrrr, people like that make me so angry!!

And I cant always test at same time with opks with my job, I was out swimming with clients this afternoon then had an incident with one and had to send her to hospital, that's why I was trying fmu but i just don't think it's detecting LH with fmu! Oh well, I won't be doing them next month anyway!


----------



## fletch_W

wow she is a bitch!! a doctor shouldnt say that to you i would make a formal complaint. if we dont get pg this month im getting tested again and hubby too. 

im taking myself off for a nap as my eyes wont stay open :( if im not pg this month then im def coming down with something. i cant stop eating either!


----------



## fletch_W

me too bailey this is my first and last time doing them. i think it causes a little stress if u arent sure when its gonna come cant test same time every day xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I'm just in bed fletch on my iPhone about to take a nap!! And in starving but I haven't O'd yet so dont know why!! Maybe it was the swimming this morning knackered me out lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I also work til like 10pm at night sometimes and do 14 hour shifts so lot knows how that might affect what time of day I get my LH surge when I eventually do O!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I wonder if you have o'ed already? Yesterday's was darker almost positive and then today's is lighter again could you have just missed the surge mine happens quick like that some months

Cheryl that is awful she's 'the problem'. Maybe I should send dh for some tests it would make a change from me


----------



## MrsDuck

Something has stuck in my mind about a Robert Winston fertility thing on tv where they did an experiment where they got 10 or so ladies to wear a t shirt every night to sleep in for a week were told not to use creams, lotions etc so that natural pheromones were on the t shirts. Then the t shirts were each placed separately in a sealed jar then they got a bunch of males to open each jar in turn and smell then and they had to give each a score on how they liked the smell......stay with me........

When the scores were analysed they found that the ratings they gave were directly proportionate to the genetics of the people, the less they were genetically similar the more they liked the smell given off.

And the more different you are the more chance of a successful pg.

This worries me as I have had past oh's who's smell I really loved and it was very strong smelling and whilst my hubby never smells bad I can't really smell him other than the aftershave/ deodorant that he wears and I can't help wonder if that has anything to do with my mcs?


----------



## Tawn

Wow, MrsDuck that is super interesting! I would love to see something like that, I can geek out to that kind of stuff! I am not sure it is the problem though, I am sure you just really used to dh's smell and that is why you can't smell it?

AFM, I am 99% sure AF is coming now. :nope: I looked back at the tests and last nights is still unbelievably an obvious bfp, then this morning's fmu one is so so so light you can hardly see it and then the second one I took today looks pretty much fully blank. So unless last night's test was a fluke somehow, I would guess this is a chemical? Not really sure, but I can feel AF coming and streaks of bright pink (almost red) mixed in with brown in CM inside. I know it is silly (I know everyone will say just wait and you aren't out till the witch fully shows and all that--I would say that too!) but man, that bit of dashed hope SUCKS.


----------



## MrsDuck

It could be old blood? I have got everything crossed for you that she stays away and you see a lovely line next time you test xx


----------



## baileybubs

I think I might have already O'd yeah mrsduck, could have been yesterday or today that I O'd and yesterday I might have had my surge but just tested too late after it came, I'd that made sense!! I'm gonna test again tomorrow and Saturday and that's it. If they are fainter again I will take today as O day, otherwise if they are darker I will take the day when the next go faint as O day......my heads baffled lol!!

Does anyone else get super tired around O time? Last time I thought it was just coz I worked long shifts but only did 6 hours yesterday and 8 today and just had to have a kip and I had one yesterday too!!


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I really hope it's not AF hun got my FX'd for you, keep us updated xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn I hope it's late implantation Hun. Mrs duck my hubby smells of nothing he doesn't even get B.O.... See I thot since me hubby is older maybe if we were having trouble with this it wud of been him since I'm 26 and he's 38. But men are lucky and can keep going and us bloody woman keep getting pregnant and can't hold on to it for nine months :( 

Rant over lol hubby just helped wash the car and I had no oil, coolent or washer in my scooshers lol my wee mini was falling apart hubby was slagging me lol....xx

Bailey maybe u hav already od Hun..x

I feel BFPs next week in here girlies... :dust:


----------



## Poppy84

Oh Tawn I'm gutted for u! :-( I really hope it's not af and ur body is just playing tricks on u x


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies I have a choice of dates in September next year to get married. We want to do it on a Friday, and in september next year there is a Friday 13th, what are your thoughts? Would it be cool and quirky to get married on Friday 13th or just asking for trouble haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Would it make you stressed with the thought in the back of your mind Friday 13th?? If yes then don't do it as weddings are stressful enough, if it wouldn't worry you then yay go for it. The date 13/9/13 has a ring to it xx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think so, I've never had bad days on Friday 13th, although tomorrow is Friday 13th so fingers crossed that doesn't change tomorrow lol!! And I hadn't written it down like that 13/9/13 does have a ring to it....thanks mrs duck!! Anyway isn't believe in bad luck, I believe in PMA!! Just need to convince oh that Friday 13th isn't unlucky lol!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd go for it Hun... Xxx ooh exciting I can't believe il be 2 yrs married on mon wish I still had my big day to come. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww well I'm sure there will be plenty of other momentous days in your life Cheryl. I've already had one big day and although it was good a it was by a lake in Kissimmee Florida, it's just a shame the guy I married :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Lol at least u hav found ur mr right now Hun...x


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies I'm due a upgrade on my phone a iPhone or blackberry? Got a blackberry the now but it's caused me some bother...x


----------



## baileybubs

iPhone, I didnt think I'd ever like one but I love mine now! I use it for everything! It really is a very good phone, although the Siri is rubbish for those of us in the uk. It can't understand our accents and most of its useful things like finding the nearest cafe are only usable in the USA!! But everything else is very good!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey but this wedding will be better as its with your mr right xx

Cheryl I agree with bailey iPhone, I love it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhh Cheryl why did you have to say you liked ny hair colour lol iv been red for a year I dye it twice a month to keep it vibrant and iv finally plucked up the courage to go back black but as soon as someone says they like my hair it makes me want to keep it red lol.....your story about your car tickled me Haha you've had other things on your mind tho hun use that excuse lol well iv been thinking green to go in my living room and oh mother just popped down to tell me she's changing her living room and would I like all her green accessories Haha yes I bloody would lol next has a sale on Saturday and iv just managed to persuade oh to let me open a next account yay!!! 

I would go with anything other than iPhone hun I hate them lol I got HTC and I love it got loads of free apps and all my songs are free....all 300odd of them!!!

Awwww Tawn my heart goes out to you if it is af hun this tww is such a cruel mind game I hate it,hope your ok chick xxx
MrsDuck that's really interesting,oh has a 'smell' I love it its so manly and the two times we have tried to get pregnant it has happened so maybe its right?

Bailey I think opks maybe a waste if time for you chick as your job is so demanding I think their causing you more stress right now huny your better off just dtd every other day xxx


just came back from a meal had 3 vodkas and I do believe I'm feeling quite tipsy Haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, yay for the vodkas Cath!! And weird with your hair I am the exact same!! Currently it's black and I always had it red!! I wanted to go back to really bright red but I'm also going to get it cut back into an inverted bob which I think might not look right being red!! Can't decide!! Either back to red and not short, or cut short and keep it black lol!

And I have finally found mr right thanks ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

:muaha: springs to mind again. Everyone who has an iPhone generally loves them and everyone who refuses to get one would buy anything but, decisions decisions haha.

I'm like you cath I have dyed my hair blond since 16 but got sick of doing it so finally I allowed my hair return to its normal mousey brown with the help of fewer and fewer highlights but it's been about a year now and I'm ready to go back to blond

Ooooh I fancy a drink now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha its horrible in it hun I loved my black hair it was so shiny and glossy.....like a horses mane lmfao oh god 3 vodkas and I'm off lol Ohhhh and hun I personally wouldn't get married on Friday 13th,I'm never superstitious or anything like that but as my mc happened on Friday 13th in April its just such a horrible date for me and there's a Fri 13th tomorrow :-( stupid day lol ....if its your dream venue,with your dream man then go for it chick nothing can spoil your day xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Argh!! I love going on Facebook, I chat to people who live away from me and have managed to stay friends with some people purely because I talk to them on Facebook, and so I refuse to stop going on it but why do my bloody friends all have to get pregnant!!!! It's getting on my last nerve now coz it seems since my mc everybody else has decided to have a baby!! I'm not sad or upset, just angry that it keeps happening fine for everyone else!! Me and my stupid inhospitable womb!


----------



## baileybubs

I need a glass of wine now! I've gone into sulky teenager mode now.....it's not fair! Life is mean! Lol, I can have such a childish tantrum when I feel like it!!

And yeah I think I'll give up the opk's, bloody useless things! Oh dear I can see its gonna be one of those evenings, definatley need a drink lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh wot htc phone hav u got? I'm sure black air is nice too....xx
Green will be nice good of ur ohs mum to give u her stuff..x

Mrs dick I'm blonde but my roots were due to get done mon but had to cancel cos of my bad news..x

I'm not on facebook any more between ppl becoming pregnant and scumbags I went to school with having kids while they still get mad wiv it... It upset me too much so not been on since march. Xx

A wee vodka sounds yummy xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just having a wee glass on wine the now really had a taste for it since Monday lol..x :wine:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna go get some wine I think. Or go to the pub when oh gets back. Just messages my friend saying congrats and she's asked how I am and thanked me for commenting. Think she was aware it might be upsetting for me but I guess my sadness shouldn't stop someone else sharing their happiness. She didn't tell people on Facebook til she's had the scan today, obviously my mc might have had some impact on that coz I would have mc kit before she found out she was of.

Oh well, PMA. Looking at the silver lining I can go have that wine now :rofl: sorry to the preggie ladies reading this, don't mean to make you feel left out! And maybe this next week or two will be the last time I can drink for the next year!!


----------



## baileybubs

Apologies bad spelling! Another negative with iPhone cheryl, it's predictive text is American and sometimes just downright bizarre!!


----------



## baileybubs

Just to be clear there - nothing wrong with American it's just I have no clue what the words are that it predicts half the time!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl was it the wine that made you call me mrs dick? Haha

I give up with fb until I'm pg again for that reason. Life's not fair but they say it makes us stronger :shrug:


----------



## baileybubs

I would stop with Facebook but I'd miss talking to some other people. I feel upset now in a way but not, it's a weird feeling. I've just told her that I am still trying and I'm trying to be positive so instead of thinking I'm jealous I have said that soon I might be pregnant too and we can be bump buddies, which would be really nice! Gotta keep the faith and the PMA! There's a reason for all this I just don't know what it is yet. Like you said mrs duck, apparently it makes you stronger! It had definatley made me and oh stronger as a couple.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol oops MRS DUCK it's this stupid iPad I'm defo not getting a iPhone lol bailey ur so funny, hope u get ur BFP and get to be bump buddies with ur mate. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh just noticed I'm chat happy bnb member lol :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm an active bnb member, no idea what that means lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just come across this on another thread I thought I'd share:-

Comparison of Cumulative Probability of Conception by day of Intercourse:

Day after OV - 0%
Day of OV - 5%
One day before OV - 26%
Two days before OV - 28%
Three days before OV - 13%
Four days before OV - 13%
Five days before OV - 0%


----------



## Poppy84

Am I active or chat happy?


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl I'm literally loling Mrs Dick Hahaaaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh I'm chat happy too lol I can talk for Wales tho I don't shut up lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Cheryl I'm literally loling Mrs Dick Hahaaaaaaaaa xxx

I won't take it personally xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie, bailey, cath and anyone else thinking of getting married have you heard of marryoke?

Some of them are brilliant, I'm on iPad so can't attach you tube vids but have a look at the website www.spoolfrog.co.uk


----------



## fletch_W

ladies! its just taken me 20 mins to catch up. im trying to remember everything but all i can do is laugh at the mrs dick comment. im so childish sometimes. sorry mrs duck

oh cath i want those vodkas. it might take my back pain away. i cant stand up straight. the only time its ever like this is during my period :(

so my nap wasnt a nap lol i fell asleep at 5:45 and woke up 10 mins ago :/ but mum is picking me up at 12am as were off to get hubby early in am so saves her coming for me first. i cannot WAIT to see him. 

Tawn im keeping my PMA that its still a bfp. i think baileys PMA has rubbed off on me. last week i would have been major stressing about my current happenings but now i couldnt care less what happens as loong as me and hub have a roof over our heads and are together :)

cheryl i have a htc too. it is an ureleased model though, its a htc desire z with a flip out keyboard. i went from iphone to htc and wouldnt ever go back. iv heard so many ppl have so many problems. i also heard that you have to manually update your software on iphones to get the latest apps. but a htc does it automatically and cath is right about the songs and apps and endless freebies! 

bailey did you dtd before yesterday just in case you od and missed it? id love to delete facebook too but have loads of friends who have moved away too and a friend who i am chatting to from Georgia who is also trying. the girl im sending the goodies to. so were hoping to be bump buddies too. 

i think im all caught up? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, you fall asleep for a few hours and it takes ages to catch up fletch!! Lol!

Yeah we have been dtd every other day anyway so hopefully ok if I have O'd.

Mrs d (avoiding spelling mistakes now so it's mrs d lol) thats interesting info, so that's why they say every other day is best. Interesting to know though. 

Mmmm decided to go out for a pint. Oddly I didn't miss drinking at all when I was pregnant. And it wasn't coz of ms coz I didn't get it. Maybe it's all psyhological, I know I can drink now so I want one (or two or three lol)


----------



## fletch_W

im currently watching a show i just recorded. its called obese and expecting. all my weight issues have gone lol. im a healthy size 16/18 sometimes 18 cos of my bloody chest! but these women are like size 32 and cannot function without their partners but are still carying! so i havent lost all hope.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Hope everyone's doing well :) Just got back from doctor with my test results, and I'm now on levothyroxine. My TSH level is technically normal, but both thyroid antibodies that they tested for are high, and my T4 is in the very low normal (the range was 12-22 and my level was 12). So basically I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis (hypothyroidism) but it's sub-clinical, not full-blown, yet anyway. I'm going to start taking it probably tonight and you can't eat 4 hours before, or after taking these pills! and I can't take my vitamins with it either. So I guess I'll be taking all my vitamins in one shot instead of some in morning some at night. I hope since I'm on CD8 and will probably O around CD23, that this will give me enough time to strighten things out incase my thyroid was screwing me over in TTC and having the m/c (since you're TSH level when TTC and in pregnancy should be less then 2.5 and mine when they tested it was 4.35). I want my BFP this cycle!!!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

fxd for you shellie! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that's complicated stuff shellie! Glad you have got something sorted though!

Fletch - I have a friend who is size 20, just had a healthy baby boy and she smoked through pregnancy, I am a size 14-16 and I don't think either of us are "unhealthy" weights hun and definatley wouldn't affect ttc and mc. In fact it's more of a help as we are "average", another friend of mine is gorgeous and a size 8 and had been ttc for a year and struggles due to her lack of weight. So don't be thinking any silly thoughts like that missy!! PMA, was it your first pregnancy and loss?


----------



## fletch_W

yeah it was my first pregnancy and loss. i think because it was my first i want to know what caused it. i keep thinking 'maybe its that' or 'im not doing that next time' thats why i stopped my pain killers for period/back pain. cos i get a feeling everytime i think of something that its what caused my loss. i know my weight isnt the best and i could do more but im happy and i dont let it get me down. only when i think of my loss. i love your PMA. :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch I'm a size 16 too. My boobs cause trouble with shirts. Especially with buttons. My boobs are a 38D :p though the bra I have on right now is a 38DD.


----------



## baileybubs

I know what you mean fletch, I used to take ibuprofen lysine for period pain and headaches and coz I wasnt actively trying last time I was still taking the ibuprofen the day before I got my BFP as I had what I thought were period cramps. Now I just don't take any painkillers except paracetamol and only if I really need to. Which is rubbish as I have a degenerative spine so always have mega backache too!! But I can't bring myself to do it, even when AF is here just in case.

I sometimes think that a lot of women miscarry ther first coz their body just doesn't know how to cope yet. I know in RL 5 different people who had a mc with their first and then went on to have kids and no more mc, one of them being my MIL. And another friend who had 3 mc's then a son then another mc and then a daughter.....sometimes it's nothing we do or don't do, it just happens. It's just such a shame that for some people it turns out to be an issue like low progesterone or thick blood which could have stopped any mcs in the first place but the bloody nhs refuse to test for it until 3 mc's!!


----------



## baileybubs

ShellieLabTek said:


> fletch I'm a size 16 too. My boobs cause trouble with shirts. Especially with buttons. My boobs are a 38D :p though the bra I have on right now is a 38DD.

I feel your pain! Mine are far too big and I can't wear certain styles of top coz of them! 32H since I was pregnant! Was considering a breast reduction but I want to give breast feeding a go when ever I do have a baby and so I can't :-(


----------



## fletch_W

i was a 36D before my pregnancy and now im a 38E. they hurt to bad!! lol 

bailey i wont even touch paracetamol. id rather sleep it off than take a pain killer. my MIL had 7 mcs before my SIL. i dunno how she coped. i only know one friend thats had one and shes due next month. i have been avoiding pg ppl and ppl with kids since march. i currently have no social life.. :/


----------



## baileybubs

I can't avoid pg people, they are everywhere at work and then when they give birth they all come in with their newborns and everyone coos over them and I have to leave the room :-(
It's the nature of my job, it's all females, all between 18 and 40ish and in a care profession so generally people who are of a mothering nature. So had to learn to cope with it and make the best of it. Think that's why my PMA is always taking over, better to go mad on the PMA than curl up in a ball and cry :rofl:


----------



## maryanne67

baileybubs said:


> Ladies I have a choice of dates in September next year to get married. We want to do it on a Friday, and in september next year there is a Friday 13th, what are your thoughts? Would it be cool and quirky to get married on Friday 13th or just asking for trouble haha!

bailey i got married friday 13th december 1985 still going strong ,,,good luck every1 waiting for bfp hope july is month for us :dust:


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks maryann! I don't believe in superstitions either so go with what you feel. What's the other date? Are you handmaking your invites? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks maryanne!! I don't believe in superstitions myself (as other ladies here will tesify, I believe in PMA!) but I think it would be awesome to say that it may be an unlucky day by reputation but I will be the luckiest woman in the world on that day to be marrying my best friend and soulmate. He was superstitious about it but think I won him over with the "luckiest woman" bit lol!

Fletch - the other date is the 27th of sept, but his brother who is a Pentecostal minister is going to hopefully be marrying is and his birthday is sept 28th so I'd rather do it on the 13th so as not to coincide with his brothers birthday.


----------



## baileybubs

And yes I want to handmade the invites fletch - would be a nice little project I think!


----------



## fletch_W

Handmade invites are my fave! I loved making ours.  I just ordered a wall art sticker that says 'because someone we love is in heaven, there's a bit of heaven in our home' for when we move house  xx


----------



## CherylC3

Il be using Mrs D from now on no mistakes lol...xxxx

I think a htc is for me..x

Shellie glad u got ur results and hope u get ur BFP soon Hun...xx

Handmade invites are the best I never did it for mines tho cos I was too stressed with everything else lol...xx

You and all ur big boobs :holly: rub it in, think il be going shopping for some big ass padded bras :thumbup:


----------



## fletch_W

Lol that icon really makes me chuckle. 

Woken up with aaaawful back pain. This isn't normal, I can hardly walk and I'm not constipated sorry tmi. 

Cheryl id swap mine for small ones anyday. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I want big :holly: :-( hahaha xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Stop talking so much!!! ;) Can't keep up!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol.. How are u Dani?? I think we're talking so much about everything but ttc now to keep us sane lol...xx

I always get back pain cos I'm a hairdresser. X


----------



## Dani Rose

I just read back a little. 

Tawn I hope it is a BFP! It sure looked like one! IC's are evil!

Bailey I am supersticious but don't listen to me.

FF took my crosshairs today, I was 3dpo yday :( My mouth tastes like it is bleeding and it is not, so weird! Never had that before EVER! 

I am ok, DH wants to still TTC but only to keep me happy so I feel bad doing that, we DTD last night though anyway x


----------



## CherylC3

Dani hope this is ur month Hun... The taste in ur mouth is very promising I always feel like I've been sucking on a rusty spoon b4 I get my BFPs x


----------



## Dani Rose

I've never had it, but if FF says I haven't O'd now who knows!

Have a nice time at hairdresser! I get mine Weds :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani i was meant to message you on FB this morning but i was too busy nosing on Next website lol! how you feeling chick??

that symptom sounds VERY promising!!! i think you will get your BFP!!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I spent a fortune last night!

Feel crap today but slept in so no shower = rankness all day lol

I can't be if no O yet tho lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh i know we will aswell i think lol! changing living room to green, want new acsessories for bathroom, want a new dining table, new wallpaper on feature wall in living room and bedroom lol! Arghhhhhhhhhhh it makes you feel better though dont it and takes your mind off things lol! 

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm you never know hun, anything is possible, look at your bloody ICs all the Evaps you have had i would have thought that was impossible lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I see we are back to boobies, we are worse than men haha

Shellie that is positive that the Dr has found a possible reason which can be solved with meds, bring on your bfp

Fletch I hope your back improves as the day goes on

Hi Dani, that's a very positive sign, fingers crossed

Cath happy shopping

Tawn any news?


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd update that my bfp went from obvious, to shadows yesterday, to a total bfn this morning, pg symptoms are dropping off fast and af is on her way (red tinged cm). Looks like it is going to be a chemical? :cry:

Onto the next cycle I guess. On the brights side, at least I get to keep TTC with you lovely ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Tawn I'm so sorry, we really all thought this was going to be your month, so sorry you are having to go through it all again :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Tawn I'm so sorry :hugs: FX'd for next month to be your month hun!! Come on July where's this luck?!! 

Dani - I've heard that a metallic/iron taste is very common in early pregnancy, my mum had it. Think thats a good sign hun!

Fletch - hope your back is ok! I get killer back pain too, have you ever been for physio?

AFM - I'm doing my opk's later, think that they will work better at 2pm. And I've got a mock driving test with my instructor at 12, didn't think I'd be nervous but I am now eeeeek!


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn :( I'm sorry hun :(

Not fair :(

I'm not sure I Od yet so won't get excited yet x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn :hugs: im so sorry hun, your emotions must be everywhere :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Tawn I'm sorry :-( Fxd for next month! 

I have sciatica Bailey. Not sure that's how its spelt. I haven't been as doc says it will correct itself but its more of a burning sensation than nerve pain so I dunno. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh I see, I've had sciatica, used to shoot right down my leg too, but it did correct itself. Now I jut have general backache, I have a degenerative spine (it's wearing away quicker than it should) so all my muscles compensate and overwork. Apparently I shouldn't do a job that involves physical strain lol


----------



## Tawn

Thanks so much for the support ladies. :hugs: I just couldn't believe how many hopes, dreams and visions of the future I had in that short amount of time, us TTCers really are capable of such love for our beans before they are even created!

Dani, I had a metallic taste in my mouth with my first BFP. Fx'd for you hun!

Bailey, my IC OPKs were always darkest around 4-5pm (I would try my best to hold my wee from lunchtime). Hope you get a blaring + or if you've already O'd you caught that eggy!

Cath, your new color scheme sounds fab. I love pops of bright colors! My new living room will be bright pops of sky and teal blues to go with our new dark brown leather sofas.

MrsDuck, time is just ticking on! How are your nerves doing for the OP? or are you just ready to get on with it?

Fletch, any new symptoms to report? I like focusing on your guys' fun stuff rather than suffering through pre-AF cramps, so keep em coming!


----------



## fletch_W

Same as yesterday really apart from more back ache today and my boobs feel achey and swollen. It could all be in my head as I have really been trying this month and am symptom spotting and going insane lol. 

Mrs duck time is flying! I'm excited for you to get back on the etc wagon. And Cath and Cheryl too. Life is full of waiting lol. 

Oh Tawn :-( when is af actually due? Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi Dani!  just read back and noticed you're back. So glad your hub wanted to carry on ttc. Great news  hope you're okay xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My driving instructor didn't do the mock test after all that grrr!! But my lesson went great except my stupid manoeuvre!! Left reverse round a corner I just can't do it!! Parallel park, turn in the road no problems but you can guarantee I'll get the reverse round a corner in my test!!! But on the up side I get my car tomorrow yay!! Gonna hopefully get the insurance on it so my dad can take me out in it! I feel like a real grown up (I've been married and been pregnant but now I have a car that makes me a proper grown up :rofl:)

I did my opk at 4.30 yesterday Tawn and it was faint so hoping that as I haven't had a drink this morning (only got up at 10am) my wee will be concentrated enough for me to test in half an hour or so! 

I'm feeling very emotional today.....nearly cried at a music video!!! Wtf??! I must get weepy around O time lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so the digi days negative and the cheapie is also negative but darker than yesterday lol!!! Here's a pic of the cheapie and the inside of the digi. I have no more cheapies left and only 2 digis so I'm gonna use the last two tomorrow and sunday at 2pm. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







2569b868.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah that is a good idea. Mine were like that and then BAM they were really dark and my second day of smiley face was a bit fainter. Weird how they work isn't it lol. 

Good news! We get to stay but have to re sign our contract when our termination is up on the 5th august. Time to spruce this place up i think! You ladies have given me a hankering for a spot of re decorating lol 

Hubby is home!! So ill see you all tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Tawn

Getting closer Bailey! I think probably Sunday, maybe Monday is your O day!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies! (Well morning for me anyway lol)

Took my new meds last night still don't feel any different, but I figure it'll take some time. .. I'm hoping I won't feel so tired all the time soon. Its annoying that I can't eat for 4 hours before AND after taking the meds. I guess ill have to stop snacking! 

I'm sorry Tawn about the BFN :( next month we'll be getting our bfps together!! 

Glad ur back Dani!!


----------



## CherylC3

Dani I'm a hairdresser not going to the hairdressers lol... Xx

Tawn Im so sorry thts wot happened to me before my holiday Hun phone ur doctor so they can get it on ur records so they will maybe do some testing...x

Cath I love buying housy stuff..x

Mrs D I can't wait for u to start joining us on ttc after ur op Hun.. And no more boob talk :holly: 
Had to use tht smiley one last time lol...x

Bailey they are defo getting darker Hun keep up the :sex: and yeh for getting a car..x

Shellie so glad ur getting answers now. X

Fletch so glad you can stay.. Hope ur back gets better.xx


----------



## fletch_W

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well :) Just got back from doctor with my test results, and I'm now on levothyroxine. My TSH level is technically normal, but both thyroid antibodies that they tested for are high, and my T4 is in the very low normal (the range was 12-22 and my level was 12). So basically I have Hashimoto's thyroiditis (hypothyroidism) but it's sub-clinical, not full-blown, yet anyway. I'm going to start taking it probably tonight and you can't eat 4 hours before, or after taking these pills! and I can't take my vitamins with it either. So I guess I'll be taking all my vitamins in one shot instead of some in morning some at night. I hope since I'm on CD8 and will probably O around CD23, that this will give me enough time to strighten things out incase my thyroid was screwing me over in TTC and having the m/c (since you're TSH level when TTC and in pregnancy should be less then 2.5 and mine when they tested it was 4.35). I want my BFP this cycle!!!!!!

shellie do you have an iron deficiency? cos i heard thats one of the main causes for problems with the thyroid gland. maybe ask your doctor for a higher dose of folic acid aswell? fxd for a bfp this cycle!! :) p.s i dont think i could cope without snacking ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno me too I love snacking better than meals lol. X


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl lol I'm so thick! Hahahaha! 

Thanks for all your support ladies means a lot. Ttc is hard enough without dh being a moron! (I typed apron first lmao)

Bailey I'd just dtd again a couple times to be sure! 

Fletch yay for the house!!


----------



## fletch_W

apron lol. have you been having any o pains dani? or just the metallic taste? xx


----------



## fletch_W

I was just reading on another forum that the metallic taste is to do with the rise in estrogen so maybe it rose during o? or you o'd sooner than you think and its a pg symptom? fxd for your bfp this cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Ladies i am so bored i am thinking of just getting up out of my desk and leaving lol!! oh and i are going to get our wallpaper tongiht then out for a few voddies!!! getting so excited!!

yeh no more boob talk, my little bee stings are making me sad lol!! 

oohhhh bailey new car and hopefully a new baby seat to go in it!!

xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

No O pains since start of week. Which would tie up with FF first O date. Didn't do opks this month. 

Fin is going to my aunts tonight for a sleepover with Leila and is currently sooking in saying he'll be lost! Shamies! We are going to the cinema and tomo I'm shopping with my mum :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch sorry there isn't any improvement in your back I hope it improves soon. Good news that you can stay where you are for the moment xx

Bailey when is your actual test? I'm sure you will pass with flying colours xx
Your opks are almost there.

Shellie not snacking would kill me x

Hi to everyone else :hi: all this talk of decorating is giving me the bug (my hubby will kill me)

Cath are you joining the next queue tomorrow at 5am for the sale?


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I have tiny boobs too. Went for boob job last year but was told no due to RA and meds :(

Fletch my cm was better before FF marked O but temps don't add up and I'm lost x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh loively hun what you gonna watch? havent been to the cinema in ages because i begrudge paying nearly £17 for just 2 tickets, im trying to butter up OH to allow us to go to Maldives next year...........i have no problem in paying£3200 for a weeks holiday but not £17 for 2 cinema tickets lol im so backwards xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs Duck I'm waiting on the paper I like to be half price in Laura Ashley, stalking it lol! I've got my curtains but now like others in next sale better lol x


----------



## Dani Rose

Spiderman :) was that or batman and I prefer spiddy!!!

I'm the same but we rarely get time alone so making most of it!

Our hols are in 4 weeks eeeeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Dani that sounds like me. I bought new curtains from next last year but now I've seen some lovely ones at our local homemaker and I'm trying to convince my hubby that we should change them x

4 weeks, it will be here before you know it x

Cath go to the Maldives it's lovely, a proper paradise holiday, you can get some great deals either last minute or by booking well in advance, although you don't want to do that as you'll have a baby by the time you are due to go x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsduck no i wont be in the Que - i find it uncomfortable when people go mad just grab anything and chuck it in their bags lol it freaks me out!! i think ill look on the net if it will let me! i went there today and only thing i liked was a green bowl it was only £5 but i noticed it had a pencil mark on the label ready to be reduced lol i want it to be £2 just incase it doesnt go right in my room haha!! ahhh its soooo peaceful i really want to go!! 


Ohhhhh no Dani not spiderman! you should see the new one with the male strippers  yummmmmm haha!!! 

us ladies are never satisfied with things are we lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath a wee night out sounds gd..x

I wanted to see wot to expect when expecting but looks like il be watching it when it comes out in DVD as I prob won't be pg till then :(

Where u off to dani on holiday?x

Mr D us woman love changing stuff..x

I'm going to my mums tonight then work tomoro then some drunken madness with my cousin she doesn't kno about my mc this time and im not telling her just want to go out and laugh our heads off :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies why don't we get to kno each other?

Age.. 26
Oh or dh age..38
Work... Mobile hairdresser
Pets... Gus the beagle 
Boy name... Leo or Harrison
Girl name... Sienna or Lilly
Hobbies.... Holidays and shopping
Live in Hamilton in Scotland
Drink... Vodka cranberry or rosy wine :wine:


----------



## cathgibbs

Age.. 25
Oh or dh age..26
Work... Administrator
Pets... Dora my cat
Boy name... Devon (I really dont have any other boys names apart from that!)
Girl name... Lola Madison
Hobbies.... Planning exciting things, going out with the girls!
Live in South Wales
Drink... Vodka & Diet Coke, Rose or Jaiger, best drink ever xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh I like Madison too Hun I did like Sophia but everyone's calling there girls tht. X


----------



## fletch_W

Age.. 23
Oh or dh age..32
Work... bar staff
Pets... Missy and Poppy. dogs, but they live with my mum
Boy name... Torin or Ivan
Girl name... Sianah or Thea
Hobbies.... Hand/paper crafts (dont laugh) and shopping
Live in West Yorkshire
Drink... Red/rose wine or if im not really in the mood then a pint of lager and lime (proper classy bird me lol)

i used to love sophia but my brother went out with the devil lol she was called sophie so really put me off xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh interesting boys names fletch!!

Age.....29 
Oh or dh age....25
Work.....senior support worker with learning disabilities
Pets......Bailey the golden retriever
Boy name......Kiefer or Connor
Girl name.....Niamh or Caitlyn
Hobbies......Going to festivals and concerts, drinking! Ebaying
Live in.....Chorley UK
Drink......cider or white wine
Ttc since.......Decemeber 2011


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh! I love kiefer it reminds me of jack bauer.  yum


----------



## CherylC3

I love golden retrievers :) 

I hate when ppl put u off names u like cos there bitches. X


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's such a pain!! Or when other people name their children the name you wanted or a similar name!! One of my nieces is stella, and I've always loved the name bella, but think it would be silly now to use that name.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I now hav 2 friends I'm worried steal my names as they are pg...x

I can't wait till we're all pregnant and can move this thread over to the first trimester forum and be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay that will be great!! Sooooo looking forward to be going over to pregnancy forums, not that I don't love it here with you lovely ladies of course!

I'm in a weird mood again this evening, don't know why but I feel wound up and annoyed and there's nothing that has caused it lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

*Age*.. 26 (27 at the end of August)
*Oh or dh age*.. 31 
*Work*... Medical Laboratory Technologist
*Pets*... Ares and Siren - my cats :)
*Boy name*... James Edward ... Edward for sure for the middle name (OH's late dad's name) .. James is the first name that we so far like the best but still not "sold" on it like we are with the girl names
*Girl name*... Kara Isabel & Amelia Angela
*Hobbies*.... hmmm .... does BnB count?? LOL 
*Live in*... Mississauga, Canada 
*Drink*... frozen mango daiquiri 
I'm adding this -> *TTC since* ... September 2011


Fletch, my hemoglobin is good, so I know I don't have IDA (I did my own blood work at work :p lol shhhh don't tell!!) I've had my TSH going up and down for a few years now, and because my lab results have only sometimes been off, or only some was off and others normal they kept putting it off. This doctor said I do have it, but that I could take the meds if I wanted to, not cuz she thinks I have to have it yet, but I've been through this crap enough already with my thyroid and just want to do something instead of spend another 4 years just "watch it and see what happens". I tested Positive for antibodies which are slowly destroying my thyroid, so why wait til it gets worse to do something. And having those anti-thyroid antibodies means higher risk of m/c "_67% of women with recurrent first trimester losses had ATA, compared to 17% of controls. None of the participants in either group had clinical manifestations of thyroid disease_."


Dani I know you mentioned something about having your thyroid looked at, maybe you should find out if you have thyroid antibodies if they didn't do that already, especially since you already have an autoimmune disease if I remember correctly?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh good thinking Shellie

Ttc since......December 2011


----------



## baileybubs

And I love your girls names Shellie, so pretty!! My oh doesn't like my girls names though, but that's ok I'm going to get them anyway by bringing up the fact that I have had to endure pregnancy and labour so I get majority vote lol :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Ntnp may 2011- dec 2011
Ttc since jan 2012


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> And I love your girls names Shellie, so pretty!! My oh doesn't like my girls names though, but that's ok I'm going to get them anyway by bringing up the fact that I have had to endure pregnancy and labour so I get majority vote lol :rofl:

I told OH I have Veto Power over the names lol

He did come up with the girls first names thou, but I loved them and the middle names are what I came up with. I originally wanted Isabel as a first name since I was a kid (my mom's aunt who I was very close with who passed away was Isabel). But my uncle named his daugther Isabella so I dont want to use Isabel as a first name. Angela was my fathers request as he wanted me to name my daughter after his mum, but I never liked the name enough for a first name, but I do love it together with Amelia as a middle name. I think it has a nice ring to it :)


----------



## fletch_W

Ttc since may 2010.. :-( 

I like emily and madeline but my friend has called her daughters millie and adelyn!! Just my Luck. So I found unique names and iv only told you guys  me and hubby made a deal that he names a boy and I name a girl  we all know were the ones choosing the names so I dunno why they fight it Haha!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You lot are all younger than me, I'm the pensioner of the group

Age.....32
Oh or dh age....38
Work.....estate agent
Pets......none dh won't let me
Boy name......Rhys
Girl name.....Ruby or Darcy
Hobbies......Boating when im not b&bing
Live in.....Channel islands
Drink......cider or white wine
Ttc since.......Decemeber 2011

and I agree with you all if it's coming out of my lady garden/flower/bits/whatever you call it then I'm naming it xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Darcy is such a cute name..x mrs D ur not a pensioner Hun...x

I'm lucky hubby loves they names too :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun,we've been together 8 years but we kept wtt til we had done stuff then thought oh shit we better not put it off any longer as we both alway wanted babies and the years were creeping past us


----------



## CherylC3

I kno time flys by we decided for me to Come off my pill in may last yr to ntnp but thot by the aug we would have been pg but we ha bought a house and were moving into it in the dec so thts why we started ttc properly with OPKs and stuff in jan, If I knew how common mcs were I wud hav used my OPKs last yr and by now we'd maybe of been pg with our rainbow :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean we both thought things would happen quickly but I wish we had started earlier now especially now I have to put ttc on hold for my op


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun it's not long now you will be bak to ttc again before u kno it :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun I hope so, I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I may be mistaken but I think I saw that Sprite2011 got thier BFP.

Bailey: I hope O gets here soon! Those are looking close. :hugs:

Tawn: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Age.. 29
Oh or dh age..33
Work... SAHM Since March 2011/ Prior Baker
Pets... Brady (5 yr. old pug)
Boy name... Jason Wyatt (After DH and baby brother I lost in October)
Girl name... Bella Marie or Priya Marie (Pronounced Pree ah)
Hobbies.... Scrapbooking, Cooking, Cardmaking
Live in Ohio, United States
Drink... Fuzzy Navel, Jack n Coke (Right now: Orange Juice, Chocolate Milk)
TTC... Started September 2011, Fell pg in January 2012 lost in March 2012, Fell pregnant in May 2012.
Married: 8 years in November, Together 10 years in December.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry to hear about your baby brother leinz, that will be a lovely tribute if you have a boy x

Yes sprite just got her bfp I messaged her the other day :happydance:

I hadn't realised she was on this thread otherwise I would have mentioned it x


----------



## fletch_W

So, I don't think July is my month. I just have cramps now and I'm convinced the other symptoms were me coming down with something :-( I'm gonna try take my mind off the 2ww and maybe start reading a book. I'm gonna head to the library and see what they have. It might help my symptom spotting too. Do u ladies have any suggestions as to which books I should try?


----------



## fletch_W

Leinzlove I adore the name priya! It's so pretty.


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck, I don't think Sprite is in this thread. I just saw the other day she updated with her BFP after taking a break from BNB. Just thought I would mention as some of the ladies in here know her. :)

Thanks Fletch! I don't have many ideas for books. Have you every read Janet Evanovich's numbers series? I absolutley love them. I still hope you are about to see your BFP, this month. :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

the only books iv ever read are by a lady called francine rivers so i am welcoming all suggestions. im gonna take 3/4 out and see how long they last me as i can keep taking them out online instead of going to get them re stamped. 

Thanks. i think im just losing hope. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't give up fletch I hope you get a surprise bfp xx

Have you read 'before I go to sleep' it was a Richard and judy book club must read or as they are a constant topic of conversation on other threads the 50 shades of grey trilogy?

Leinzlove what's a fuzzy navel (besides belly button fluff)?


----------



## fletch_W

Everyone is going on about 50 shades of gray but I'm not into smutt and stuff like that. I'm more into true stories and stuff like Anne frank. Iv written the suggestions down tho to go in search of


----------



## fletch_W

I also just deleted fb. 4 women who knew about my mc are all whining about how they can't wait to give birth cos they're hating pregnancy. I had to delete it before I said something :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done fletch fb isn't worth the heartache it causes after a mc.

Does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend?

A group of us booked a kayak adventure a month or so ago thinking it would be nice on a summers evening but now that summers evening has arrived with wind and rain so not looking forward to it now, it's going to be cold and wet


----------



## fletch_W

That sounds like fun! Maybe not the weather but fun! 

I'm unpacking the boxes I packed last week and having a spring (mid summer) clean


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - its so horrible when other people whine about pregnancy. My workmate a few weeks ago said she was jealous that I was goin out for a drink. She wished she could drink alcohol. I don't blame you for deleting Facebook. 
And don't lose the faith hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh read kathy reichs books, they are great!!

And mrs duck I'm sure you'll have fun despite the weather, wrap up warm!!

I'm literally doing nothing this weekend. I was supposed to be getting my car today but can't get it now til Tuesday. So I'm free all day now. Just gonna clean. 

I'm currently watching don't tell the bride......if I went on this I'd be briefing my fella beforehand!! It's in Preston so I'm getting ideas for my venue as I live near there lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

i really wanted to say something but the only person it would make feel bad is me. as if i could feel worse about the fact she is pregnant and im not. so deleting it was my only choice. 

what are you up to today? hows wedding planning coming? x


----------



## baileybubs

Not bad, I'm gonna trawl the Internet for ideas today lol.

I'm gonna go for fake flowers from eBay.....I'll see if I can get a picture and see what you think


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey why aren't you getting your car today? What a bummer you have to wait til Tuesday for it now. 

Those brides are mad I wouldn't let my dh plan my special day.

Have you found a nice venue yet for your wedding?


----------



## baileybubs

What do you think of something like this?

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=220937672451


----------



## baileybubs

Don't know if that will work on computers as its a mobile link


----------



## MrsDuck

Fake flowers are a good idea coz you can keep them after, I went for cream roses for mine which were beautiful and I thought I might be able to dry them afterwards but they just went brown and mouldy x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm really wanting to go for the de vere in Blackpool. They have quoted us a really good price and I loved the room. I haven't looked anywhere else yet though so I'm goin to do a spreadsheet (geek!) and compare them and see which others I want to visit.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes it worked. They are beautiful x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, and they are cheap as chips!!

I'm not getting my car coz theres no one to drive my dad back home from mine after he lets me drive it home. My mum was going to follow but she's been up since 4am!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I'd be gutted about the car.

I just googled de vere Blackpool and it looks lovely. Would you be looking at a church wedding first then reception there or the whole ceremony and everything at the one place?

It's so exciting, have you decided on 13th?


----------



## fletch_W

oh i hate that show! the women are always so ungrateful! lol this is my most favourite site ever! https://pinterest.com/all/?category=wedding_events it has the cutest ideas and its perfect for handmaking things for a unique wedding :)

i had fake flowers. the only flowers i had that were real were mine and my two maids of honour. i had 6 bridesmaids haha. i had a maajor budget wedding. we paid £2000 in total including the honeymoon so if u want any money saving ideas let me know haha :)


----------



## CherylC3

Leinzlove I noticed sprite had announced her BFP but hasn't been back on since then I hope she is ok..xx

Fletch I hope it's symtoms I had the worst cramps twinges in the 2ww b4 my BFP..

I'm reading 50 shades of grey to see wot the fuss is about... And its just for all those horny woman out there lol.. Most them prob don't get much :sex:

Last rubbish about the car Hun..x

Cream roses sound gorgeous mrs duck I had purple and lilic roses.. Wel u can see tht cos of my pic lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Deleting facebook was the best thing I ever done I'm now a bnb addict lol at least on here I don't get upset. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

those flowers are beautiful bailey! would you have the diamonte in there too? what colour scheme are you going for ie bridesmaids etc? oh i love weddings!! :)

cheryl thats what i thought about those books as someone told me its all about this mr grey and his whips and chains lol. not my cup of tea. my cramps are still here but thats it so far but trying not to take notice. i removed my ticker as i dont want to obsess over it anymore.


----------



## MrsDuck

I couldn't agree more Cheryl out with fb in with b&b......my hubby says he rarely sees me without the iPad or phone in my hand haha

I love roses. I bought dozens of them from a local farm for my wedding and a friend of my aunt used them to do the flower arrangements, bouquets etc for us. We didn't know what we were getting til the day and they were beautiful and so much cheaper than getting a florist to supply us.

Fletch that site is great, I'm going to have a good look at it later as lots of things will be good to do as accessories around the house

50 shades is about a young multi millionaire who falls for a college virgin although there are a few whips and chains in it


----------



## fletch_W

iv just pinned a million things to get on with when we get back from chester! im going to be skint for a while haha :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm having a black and gold theme, sorry WE (i keep doing that!! forgetting oh lol!!)

So i'm scouring the internet for black and gold bridesmaid dresses lol. 
I think I will have the diamantes in there yeah, theres some teardrop fake flowers too which are lovely.

And 2000 well done fletch!!

Just did another digi and negative again boooo!!


----------



## fletch_W

boo! your ticker says tomorrow so fxd! what kind of style are you going for? why not get a quote from a seamstress and get them made?


----------



## baileybubs

I like these dresses

https://dress.vponsale.co.uk/plicat...or-short-bridesmaid-dress-vpbn902-p-3484.html

I have three bridesmaids and I'd have one of them in the longer one and the other two in the shorter one. I'm also trying to decide whether I'd prefer black table linen and gold bows or white table linen with gold bows. I don't know if black might make it see too dark.


----------



## baileybubs

And I dont get why my ticker says tomorrow coz I O'd on cd18 last month and my ticker is based on that. Must have put my luteal phase in wrong.


----------



## fletch_W

those are pretty! why not do white table linen and black with a thinner stip of gold with a bow on the top of it?
 



Attached Files:







454_400_331505_Black-and-Gold-Vintage.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fletch_W

oh okay lol. ignore me. are you still having o pains?


----------



## baileybubs

Only slight but it's more achey than twinges which would usually mean I've already O'd! Oh well I guess I'm just going to have to wait and see! I took the test out of the handle and its way fainter than yesterday!

Oooh that's a good idea, I like that. I think a black table cloth would be too dark but I like the idea of a black and gold runner.


----------



## fletch_W

But you been bding so you're covered  yeah the white linen is better. And you could have white chair covers and your bows would be black gold black gold etc. You should get a cute gold sash for your wedding dress and a bit of black lace to lie round the stem of your flowers. Aw I want to get married again lol


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah been :sex: every other day. Just seems like my cycles getting longer!! Either that or I missed the surge and I've already O'd. Guess I'll wait and see!!

My damn laptop keeps freezing! Stupid old thing.


----------



## fletch_W

I think I remember you saying you had short lh surges. I'm new to opks so I'm sorry I'm not of much help :-/ hopefully this is our last month of all this ttc lark xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hope your all ok today ladies?

Fletch sorry that AF is on her way, your still not out tho chick!! hang in there!! I dont know if this book will be your cup of tea but one of the first books i started reading in my late teens was 'A child called IT' by Dave Pelzer (think thats how you pronounce his name) its such a heartbreaking book but after reading it you have so much admiritation for the author xxx

AFM went out last night only had 5 vodkas and oh my lord i was soooo ill last night lol, had to take a bucket to bed lol i think its because i still have methotrexate in my body as technically im not allowed to drink until my levels are 0 lol !!

I LOVE the sales!! bought new clothes and shoes which would have cost £230 but had them all for £68!! also bought our wallpaper for the feature wall and just been to next and bought a lot of things to change the colour scheme in living room! hinting for OH to allow me to buy a dining table from Next now! wish me luck ladies lol 

any plans for tonight? xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So our Jamaica trip was amazing and very relaxing...just what I needed...but as you can tell from my chart I didn't get my happy present I was hoping for while there. :cry: Started early again and on my vacation which sucked and I had my meltdown right on cue but I gathered myself together and hubby was wonderful as usual and got me through it and after a few was fine the rest of the trip. So I guess it's on to the next cycle...#6 now I believe? We'll get there! Got my blood results back and my pap was normal which is great and all my levels were good but my progesterone was low so starting CD#16 which is the 21st, I will be on prometrium for 12 days to help with that. She also started me on baby aspirin so that will be on my chart daily as well. So fingers crossed for us ladies and to all of you - :dust:

I will go through the posts I've missed while gone to catch up on all of you. I hope everyone is well and I've missed ya's. Hoping to see some BFP's happened while I was gone!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey love the black and gold theme those dresses are lovely.. Bailey I think u hav o'd already Hun..x

Fletch u are not out till the :witch: shows her face..x

Mrs D I'm with u hubby says I've never got my iPad off my lap lol...x

Cath u hav been a busy lady... Hope u get ur dinning table... I take it ur on juice tonight without the vodka? Lol...xx

Ttcbabyisom glad u had a nice time and so sorry the :witch: got u I hope this is ur month babe, so glad ur tests came back clear at least they will sore ur progesterone out hun X


----------



## Bumpblues82

well looks like i might be joining you again :( my ms has vanished :( thats always my first sign summits up :( i went to hospital today after calling and explaining the problem and that was a waste of time sat for 2 hrs in a waiting room and when I got to see doctor I was told there was nothing they can do and wouldn't scan me because she wasn't trained in it yet and the one doctor that was was busy else where and that I'm not classed as a priority so got to wait till Tuesday now


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I havent read any posts since yesterday and won't until later on today cuz I have ppl over right now, but I wanted to show you ladies my wedding dress!!! It's not the one I posted as they didn't have it anymore it was dicontinued. But here's a photo of me with my dress on! It was the first one I tried. Tried on a few more after that, liked the second dress too, but loved this one the most! .. Please ignore the messy hair and makeup-less face!
 



Attached Files:







wed.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## baileybubs

Hey there bump, hope you are ok hun. I hope your ms going is just a sign that you are progressing towards 2nd trimester hun. Don't forget that some women don't get ms at all from pregnancy to pregnancy it's different. FX'd for you. And it's not good that they wouldn't scan you. Will they not scan you Monday?

Oh ladies I've been online ALL day lol!!! I've read some reviews though that peridress aren't very good and their dresses aren't good. Anyone know of any cheap websites or wedding dresses?


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie u are gorgeous Hun.. Tht dress is perfect...xxx

Bump symtoms come and go Hun... I'm sure u will be fine..x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooob Shellie that is gorgeous!!! I'm going to a dress shop on Tuesday too to get an idea!! When are you getting married again?


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know how that ooooooh ended up saying oooooob :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Im going to get my dress from my mums to try on... I want another big day :( 
Or a baby lol...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Oooooob lol u have been looking at my post too long lol...xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie: I absolutley love the dress. Its so beautiful! :)
Cath: Sounds like a fun night out.:)
Bailey: I hope O gets here soon and if its already been here... So happy you got the baby making in. I truly hope this is your month! :hugs:
Cheryl: I hope July 24, hurries and gets here so you can concieve your rainbow, straight away. Lots and Lots of :hugs:!
Bump: I wish there was a way we could ease your worry. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Leinzlove I'm very chilled out about it all now i think it's cos I kno there are tests getting done now. As long as I hav my baby b4 I'm 30 il be happy so I've got 4 yrs. xx


----------



## fletch_W

to be honest bailey the site has completely changed from when i ordered 2.5 years ago so it could have gone really downhill. i have a friend who ordered online and hers was mega cheap so i will find out what website she used and let u know.

bump im sure its not what you think. your ms will come back, they do say the towards the end of the 1st trimester is teaters off. dont worry hun

cheryl there should be a day in every city where brides get together to have afternoon tea and a party in their wedding dresses haha!! wouldnt that be awesome

shellie you look beautiful!! that dress is perfect! and i love the veil! eek!

babyisom welcome back! sorry af got you! :( but us ladies are convinced that July is the month this thread gets its lucky streak back :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm glad they are doing tests! You'll be holding your forever baby soon. :hugs:

I want you pregnant now. :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## fletch_W

bailey. my friend said, if you like one in the shops take down the designers name and search for it on ebay? she saw one that was £1000 in shops and she got it brand new with tags on for £350 xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath it sounds like you had a lovely day at the sales keep working on him for that dining table x

Bump I'm sure everything will be fine x

Shellie I love the dress that was quick it took me forever to choose one x

Welcome back ttcbaby I hope you had a lovely holiday so sorry you didn't get your holiday bfp I hope this is your month x

Bailey I hope you has a lovely day wedding planning x

Hi leinz, Cheryl, fletch, tawn and everyone else I hope you are enjoying your weekend xx

Afm the kayaking went very well the sun came out for us and the wind dropped a bit is we were quite lucky but my wrists are now killing me, obviously my technique is wrong. After working up an appetite but not in that way we had a pizza and a huge ice cream overlooking the beach. We've just got home and I'm shattered


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: It sounds like you had a lot of fun... :) I've never been kayaking. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

I'm having trouble sleeping and I just came across this article....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-10878750

Thought it was interesting and noticed I had like out my tight leopard print leggings to wear today, good sign that I'm about to ovulate lol!! If only it were that easy to tell :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Interesting article bailey so we don't need opks after all x

Leinz you should have a go it was good fun x

I've been to the local farm shop and today's task is to make up a variety of soups and freeze portions ready for after my op

Anyone doing anything nice today?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I love making soup! My favourite is cream I sweetcorn although it can be a pain to make!!

I'm actually getting my car today!! Yay! My parents are bringing it up later and in exchange I have to make them Sunday roast so I'm off to Asda soon to get some food lol!! It's been ages since I made proper roast! I used to be a chef, but now I'm just marrying a chef instead lol, singe tends to do all the cooking but he's at work today.

How are you feeling about your op now mrs d? I bet you can't wait just to get it over! I'm sure everything will all be fine though and soon you will be just like me wondering if you have actually O'd or not and then going into the dreaded 2ww lol!!

Oooh and almost forgot, I had a BFP dream last night!! I've never had one before, and I dreamt I used a cb digi and it said I was 20 weeks + after conception lol!! As if any of us would be 20 weeks pregnant and wouldn't know haha!! But it felt so real!! I also dreamt that I worked with my FIL and he was whinging that I didn't do enough work lol, so probably all meaningless but nice to at least get a dream BFP :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

:wohoo: congrats on getting your car bailey and I hope you enjoy your Sunday roast.

I hope your bfp dream is a sign, if only we could get to 20 weeks without realising that would take some of the worry away.

Yup only another week to go, I'm going to be very nervous this time next week


----------



## baileybubs

I bet it's hard knowing how to feel isn't it mrs d? Wanting to get it over with and yet nervous about having it done. You seem to be coping very well with it though!! An like i said earlier, I'm positive everything will be absolutely fine. You'll look back at this in the future an wonder why you were ever worried!!

I hope my BFP dream is a sign too, but more likely it's because I am ttc obsessed lol!! Even spending all day yesterday in "wedding mode" didn't seem to get it out of my head lol! And I have no idea if I have O'd yet. I will do my opk later after i get back from Asda. If its a blatant negative then I think I'm gonna have to estimate that I already O'd on Friday coz on Thursday my opk was darker. Ah the joys of ttc and having a poas addiction :rofl:

PMA ladies, the luck is coming back I can feel it!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It is strange wanting it to happen asap just in case a miracle happens and it starts to go down on its own which I know is highly unlikely as its been more than 6 months but it's the ttc that is my priority and til it's out I can't ttc so come on next Monday 

Good luck for your opk later

I really don't know what we would have done without your PMA thanks for keeping us going xx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies.. I'm just up was very drunk last night and went dancing in the local dump lol can't believe I went but it was so fun...xxx

Fletch I'd love to meet with brides in our dresses they shud so make tht a public holiday lol...xx

Bailey yeh for ur car and ur dream I'm hoping a fp is coming ur easy, but I don't think it I'll say 20 wks if only it wud. X

Mrs d u sound like u ha loads of fun... Just one wk to go Hun it will be a relif to get it over so u can get back to ttc again Hun. X

Nd to sober up to pack a bag for our over night... I feel like shit :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I hate that morning after feeling cheryl!! But at least you had a good night! My hangovers seem ten times worse since mc.....but I also refuse to take ibuprofen or naproxen anymore coz I took it when I thought AF was coming just before my BFP so I'm paranoid now! And that means I just have to deal with the hangover headache!!
Hope you feel better soon!

And thanks mrs d, I always hope I'm not being too annoyingly chipper, coz I know sometimes you just want to be able to feel upset and have a good moan and a cry, but everyone needs a bit of PMA. If we didn't then we'd never carry on ttc with such enthusiasms and gusto lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Wots pma?


----------



## cathgibbs

morning all ladies, ahhhh cheryl you hungover are you love euurrghhhhhhhh what i used to do is fill the sink full of cold water and just put your head in that, soon woke me up and made me feel normalish lol! Bailey im the opp to you since the first mc my hangovers have been non existant!! i think i have only been out a handful of times though? i have only had 1 night of drinking since end of may lol!! 

BFP dream - i had mine before my last af and it was about a CB lol!!! mine was in spanish tho lol! congrats on the car hun you must be soooo excited!!!

AFM im not speaking to OH as he has lost our car keys when he went out last night and i got such a busy day, got my nephews 7th birthday party then hosp for HCG to be done then i want to go to next to get my table and chairs :-( feel like punching him today lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hey girls  im home alone again today as hubby has casting tuition with some celebrity carp angler lol crap angling if u ask me ;-) 

So I'm making home made burgers and getting online to choose the colours for our bedroom and hallway. 

As for my symptoms, I'm still crampy and my boobs hurt but I'm convinced its af. I just don't 'feel' pregnant. I want to be throwing up and constantly peeing and all the other symptoms. It's funny what mc does to your head. But I cannot wait to experience them! 

Yay for getting your car!  I might have to do a roast this week now you've just mentioned it 

Not long to go Mrs d! Were all here with you and know everything's gonna go great  

Cheryl have a wonderful anniversary! This will be the last one you two celebrate alone ;-) have a great time xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol Cath I would punch him! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I literally just lol'd I was almost crying, just the idea I filling the sink and sticking your head in it :rofl: cracks me up!! An oh's need a good punch sometimes lol (well a kick up the arse at least!). Get him told Cath!

Cheryl - PMA is positive mental attitude, if you can believe it you can achieve it! I'd be full of doom and gloom and woe is me if I didn't think that one day I will have my baby, and I really believe one day I will (some days I believe it more than other days) but never give up believing!

Fletch - mmmmm homemade burgers! I love them, especially lamb burgers!! I used to make homemade lamb burgers stuffed with Monterray jack cheese! I'm starving!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaa ohhh believe me girls if he doesnt find them within an hour he can forget me being nice to him for ever, its more or less a brand new car aswell!! we only got it in March!!!!! Arghhhhhh knobhead!!!!!!!!

haha bailey believe me its amazeballs oh laughed at me when we first got together cause i was doing it but then he tried it and now hes always sticking his head in the sink lol 

fletch you never know chick, when is AF due?? ahhh i love homemade burgers!! I just had pizza for breakfast haha i sound like such a skank lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha no you don't! Pizza for breakfast is the best! Ooh I might have to buy some.lamb mince now Haha! We have extra strong mature on them I never thought to put it in! I'm gonna try that thanks  

Lol!! I'm picturing you both doing it. Like bobbing for apples Haha! I might have to try that though as like Bailey I don't take pain killers as I have build a phobia/paranoia against them. I did the same and took my naproxen for the cramps a few days before my af was late :-( 

I'm starving now too lol might have my dinner now xx


----------



## baileybubs

Bobbing for apples lol lol you ladies really crack me up!! :rofl:

Yeah stuffing your burgers with cheese is amazballs (I love that word cath, I'm always using it!!) and totes amaze! Love using stuff like that, although I don't get how "reem" came about? That's an odd one to me...


----------



## fletch_W

Reem? What does that mean iv never heard it. Someone on Hollyoaks said totes amaze and I almost choked it was so funny. Lol 

I will do. Paul will love them. I hope lol. Ooh I can't wait to foodshop now I'm gonna buy and make loads!  xx


----------



## baileybubs

Reem just means looking good or fit I think! It's from the only way is Essex and it's just such an odd word!


----------



## fletch_W

Oh I can't be doing with them! Shatap! And all that? Paul thinks they're great tut. Lol 

Right, I'm off to finish my house work and have a relaxing bath  xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm stood outside reading your posts chuckling to myself the neighbours must think I'm mad.

Aaaww poor thing Cheryl hangovers are the worst they render me completely useless the next day. Get packing hun for your sexy night away, have a lovely time x

Cath who knew apple bobbing was the way to cure a hangover haha. I'd kill my hubby if he lost our car keys, I hope they turn up x

Bailey I love your chirpiness pls don't change xx

Fletch are you a fishing widow? I hope your dh has a lovely time and enjoy your homemade burgers yummmmm


----------



## CherylC3

Need to scrape myself off the sofa to go bob myself (bobbing) then get ready and hopfully look reem lol... Feel like death.. I cud go a pizza or a burglar right now. Yummy. X


----------



## CherylC3

Whoops burger lol...lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol our spelling mistakes are atrocious!  

Mrs d yes I am unfortunately. But I believe its what's keep our marriage alive. He goes once a month for a week or more and when he's back we are crazy for eachother. It's quite lovely really. but a lot of my friends say 'I wouldnt dream of letting my hubby go fishing for that amount of time' and i say, that's cos you're selfish. Lol I'm mean and quite blunt but if it makes him happy then Im not going to stop him  no idea why I just ranted like that lol but controlling wives piss me off. One of my friends Is only happy if theyre doing what she likes to do and whines and moans if they do what he wants. Another reason fb is gone


----------



## baileybubs

CherylC3 said:


> Need to scrape myself off the sofa to go bob myself (bobbing) then get ready and hopfully look reem lol... Feel like death.. I cud go a pizza or a burglar right now. Yummy. X

I'm stood in Asda giggling away to myself lol, burglar was so much funnier haha! Go bob and make yourself reem cheryl and have a lovely anniversary celebration!!

Fletch - I'm a pool widow myself, he plays every Monday night for his team and whenever we are in a place with a pool table he has to play!! But it keeps him busy and happy lol!


----------



## fletch_W

Ha! Yes me too but snooker :-( I work in a members club and he comes and plays when I'm working lol. Ugh. 

I keep having to sit down every 10 mins cos my back is killing me :-( I might go ask my gp to refer me for physio. :-(


----------



## baileybubs

I've got backache today too. Just bought some voltarol heat patches. They are ok but won't bleeding stay stuck on!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Iv heard of those. Let me know if they work cos I need something. I can't keep getting a bath lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just did an opk and it was negative again, but the line looked darker again!! Got some cheap opk's from Asda and I'll see how they go next few days.
 



Attached Files:







c7abb711.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

fletch_W said:


> Iv heard of those. Let me know if they work cos I need something. I can't keep getting a bath lol xx

Don't buy them fletch, they dont stick, they don't really get very warm and my back still hurts!!


----------



## fletch_W

Oh okay I won't. Yay for the darker opk!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Still no ms :( I have to take my son to the scan as well as there's no one to watch him gonna have to get oh to stay in waiting room with him and I have to go in alone :(


----------



## fletch_W

You'll be fine bump don't think the worst just yet. Do u ave any other symptoms?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Bbs are sore Nd I'm sleeping a lot just wish I didn't have to take my son to scan as oh will have to wait in waiting room with him and I'll have to go in alone :(


----------



## fletch_W

Can you not ask a neighbour or your parents?


----------



## Bumpblues82

My neighbours work and my dad lives 50 miles away :( all my friends and family live 50 miles away and my uni friends are all home for the summer


----------



## fletch_W

Sorry I don't know what else to suggest. Maybe explain your worry to the sonographer she/he might understand and let your little one in x


----------



## Bumpblues82

He is allowed in that's not the problem It's incase summit is wrong with the baby he's already been thru that once and I don't want him to have to go thru it again x


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh! I see poor thing. Don't worry. It will be good news


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that opk looks almost positive wow that has been a long time now of almosts, keep bd'ing xx

Bailey & fletch I hope your backs get better soon maybe your dh/oh could give you a massage :winkwink:

Bump did you say your scan was Tuesday? I hope all goes well for you x


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer its tuesday im worried sick that there will be no hb!


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks Mrs d. Great idea! Although he'd laugh in my face if I suggested it :-(


----------



## Tawn

Hellllloooooo ladies! It feels like forever since I have been on here, but that is because DH and I have been busy packing, and packing and PACKING and then moving and unpacking, unpacking and more unpacking! :haha: But we are here, all moved into our new house with about 70% of the boxes unpacked and sorted, so I am over the moon! It is a gorgeous house and DH was sweet enough to look at me and say "this is where we are going to have our first baby, I just promise you" awwwwww...

But I've spent the day putting together stepson's loft bed which has a wardrobe, desk and shelves built in!!!! I am KNACKERED! But it is about the coolest bed a 10 year old could ask for so he is stoked, which makes me smile.

I just read back about 20 pages to catch up with you chatty chicks, I missed out on a lot!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Tawn I am so glad you love it, and lovely what your dh said.

Bump - I'm really hoping its good news for you hun, keep the faith, this is your sticky bean!! Big hugs!!

Mrs d - thanks, I would ask oh but he's only off work sick (always when it's around bloody O time!!)

My new toy
 



Attached Files:







19c5e6a1.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

And fletch why would your dh laugh if you suggested a massage?


----------



## baileybubs

I am poas addict!!!

Been feeling really strong O pains so did an Asda cheapy but my wee was very diluted and pale (sorry tmi!!)

By the looks of this and the pains I'm thinking tomorrow may be O day

I need to get a life!!!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







301c58ac.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

It looks better in RL, that pic looks rubbish!! And to make my life that much better my oh is in bed ill!!! So it doesn't matter if I'm O'ing!! I'll need to get to some serious seducing if I'm to have :sex: tonight, but seen as all he has to do is provide the sperm he can bloody well man up and stop complaining about his man flu :haha:

I'm such a caring person lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

He's not very romantic. His Idea of a date night is buying a big bag of crisps (for him as I don't like crisps) and watching something we recorded on sky lol. He's a pain. He's a guy guy. Romance is for wussys and all that lol. 


Your car is so cute!! Yay!! Come on o!! We want Bailey pregnant this month!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think im just getting worked up about scan :/ i had my sunday lunch earlier and then decided that i would make the most of feeling better and do all the cleaning jobs ive neglected for the last few weeks as been ill.. then as we are getting a new carpet in the living room and new flooring in the kitchen on wed i thought id make a start de cluttering and moving little things like ornaments and stuff.. so after hoovering and cleaning two bathrooms a kitchen and doing a ton of laundry and dishes i deffo feel like ive over done it now! im lying on the bed! but when i was cleaning i started to feel ever so slightly queasy and now have heart burn! i also have a random dull ache in my boob???


----------



## fletch_W

Lol Bailey caring to say you work in a care home ;-) get that oh of yours seduced and do some good old bding! Hehe 

That's good Bump! Try and relax Hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my Tawn you have been busy the removal van only came Saturday and you've moved all your stuff and unpacked most of it and put up little ones bed!! No wonder you are knackered xx

Bump I'm sure you'll be fine, stay positive xx

Bailey yay what a lovely car :happydance: I hope you had a nice roast now go seduce your lucky oh, tell him it will help his man flu xx

Fletch mines the same it's bad enough trying to get him to rub sun cream on my back he just slaps it on haphazardly missing half of it xx

Afm I've made a big pan of veg soup which I've put in the freezer in portions ready for after my op


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrs duck send some to me that sounds lovely xx


----------



## fletch_W

haha that made me laugh. he is now in the kitchen mixing his bait and cooking his hemp for his next fishing trip which is 3 weeks away. tut. i cant even get him to sit down with me for half an hour :( oh well lol


----------



## fletch_W

ps. got my ticker back lol. just so i can keep on track :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh fletch I bet your house smells lovely. Are you 8dpo already? that has gone quickly you'll be testing again soon xx

Bump I would if I could xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

gonna have a family day tomoz i think try and take my mind off it and make the day go quicker! just hope i dont get bad news on tues as its our wedding anniversary :/


----------



## fletch_W

its awful. i have the balcony window open contantly and can no longer use my veg steamer and slow cooker! :( he has ruined them. i love slow cooker recipes too!!

yep, i o'd either last sat evening or early sunday morning. i wont be testing until im double figures past o as i dont want to get any negatives. i might test on wednesday and then friday if its bfn. i have 5 cheapies incase i cave lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm the lovely smell of fish and bait!! Why do men love fishing so much?? My oh goes with his dad too. Then stinks when he comes home bleurgh!!! Although if my oh used my slow c


----------



## fletch_W

thats a great idea bump. stop worrying! youll be fine everything will be fine. go get yourself a nice hot relaxing bath and light some candles and maybe read a book? try take your mind off it xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

not meant to have hot baths lol ur meant to have warm baths lol!! but i dont have any candles lol but just gonna chill on the sofa with oh and eat cheese cake!! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh you poor thing. I love to put meat and veg in the slow cooker before going to work during the winter months then when you get home the house smells lovely and voila dinner is done. I hardly ever use it in the summer but wouldn't be without it in the winter.

We can all share pics on wed fletch of your bfp, bump of your bean and me of my neck

Bump I'm sure it will be a lovely anniversary gift a healthy heartbeat x


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm the lovely smell of fish and bait!! Why do men love fishing so much?? My oh goes with his dad too. Then stinks when he comes home bleurgh!!! Although if my oh used my slow cooker I would bloody kill him!!!

It's not looking good for dtd tonight. He won't even come downstairs out of bed!! He only had a headache!! I honestly think he's just tired but he's been in bed since 3pm and I reckon he's gonna end up being awake all night! Men are such wimps!! Lol, I'm one of these people that works even if I'm nearly dying so i never have sympathy for people who are sensible enough to stay in bed and rest lol!! We bd'd last night though so hopefully if I do O tonight or tomorrow there'll still be spermies there to catch the egg!

Oh and my sunday roast was yum! I also moved my car up the drive and really really wanted to take it out for a quick spin but I can't coz there's no driver to go with me!!

Bump - that's a good idea about the family day, take your mind off things. And don't worry, I know it's hard but I really think this is your sticky baby!

Hey ladies, when was the last BFP?? It's about time we have another one!!! Who's testing next, fletch? Tawn? We need a BFP ladies to get that luck going again!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya ladies!!! 

Awwww Bailey your car looks like a fab first car hun I bet your cuffed with it!!! Exciting!!!


Awwww tawn thats lovely you will get your bfp very soon did you say af arrived?
Had such a busy day,bought more things for the house and done a mammoth cleaning session,shattered now.my hcg on Sunday was 361 today its 175 hurry up and go down I need to get back to normality lol
Cheryl did my trick work for you love xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i might buy myself another and tell him if he touches it i will launch his fishing tackle off our balcony :)

tawn is next to test! do we know if her spotting was af or implantation? 

is 11dpo to early? id love a bfp this month. im so doubtful but i guess thats the pessimism in me. 

bailey those burgers were delicious!! although, how do i get the cheese to stay in this time? lol, there was a little in there but not as much as i put in :(


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cath! I've named my car Suzi Q !! 
Glad you had a great day of shopping. Wish I could go shopping but I'm being sensible and buying my car insurance for the whole year, and of course saving for my wedding!!

Grrrr I've just fallen out with oh!! He's just told me that his work have said he can have tomorrow off but has to work thursday instead, when we were supposed to be going out for a meal!! I told him that when you are off sick from work you shouldnt then be expected to work on your day off and I told him didn't give a shit about me and only about himself......oooops! And I slammed a door.....when I know he has a headache, oooops. I'm in bitch mode!!
He just winds me up coz he has a really "can't be arsed" attitude sometimes! 

Sorry rant over!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just got the oh to go get me cheese cake out the fridge and said while ur up a cuppa would be lovely.. u shud have seen the look i got haha


----------



## baileybubs

And fletch, you have to make sure it's a cheese that doesn't go too runny when it melts so it doesn't ooze out when you cook it.....that's my tip anyway lol!! Oh and my burgers are usually quite thick too.


----------



## fletch_W

aw hun im sorry. but you are right. a day off is a day off, he should get sick pay for tomorrow and still have thursday off. 
i think my earlier conclusion that men are stupid still stands :)

to answer your question, i have no idea why men love fishing so much lool. i dont want to know to be honest, guess it makes them feel manly. isnt the smell awful?!

hey cath :) did you find your car keys? and did you get your coffee table? lol i forgot about this mornings apple bobbing ;)


----------



## Tawn

Awwwww Bailey, I think it is the stress of O time. DH and I fought just before O day too, too much stress trying so hard to dtd and all. 

That is so funny that your men love fishing so much! DH is only super manly when it comes to cars, other than that he is a "keeping his hands clean" kind of guy lol. 

BTW, not sure who asked, but AF came full force yesterday morning right when I woke up (perfect time for it on moving day! :dohh:) So either that test was a really crazy dud, or it was a chemical. I kind of think chemical because that was pink as can be (def not an evap) and there were shadows the next morning which went to bfns by the third day. Plus, I just "felt" so preggo, which is a huge sign for me. But, I am trying to remember that even if it was a chemical, at least I can consider us lucky that in the 5 months since I stopped bcp, we have (maybe) caught the eggy twice, so fingers crossed third time is the charm! Maybe the new house will bring us some new luck


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Tawn sorry for AF hun, I couldn't remember if she had shown or not. And on moving day!! Double bummer!! But nice to see you are looking on the bright side and being positive hun!! Keep the faith and I'm sure you'll have your sticky beam before you know it. 

I don't know why but from out of nowhere I've just ranted to him about how his parents don't seem to care about us having a baby or getting married, they are always so negative about things. Think they have it in their heads that we need to get a mortgage before we do anything else and that's just not what we want to do!! They never seem that happy with what we do. I asked him if he'd told them about our wedding and he said they said "you never told us you were thinking of getting married next year" and then "why next year"

And now he can't understand why i am upset! And why i think they don't want us to get married, or have a baby seen as his mum asked me straight after the mc if I was going on the pill again. His brothers on the other hand both have their own house and are both married and one has kids and the other has one on the way. Maybe it's just that they don't like me!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for ranting I just came over all emotional and started crying! He won't even reply to me, not coz he's being mean but he just doesn't get why I'm upset.


----------



## fletch_W

forget about them hun! your oh is obviously happy with you not wanting to get a mortgage and getting married next year so she will have to suck a lemon :) 

oh tawn im sorry af got you hunny :( but i love your positivity. new house new baby :)


----------



## fletch_W

if anyone has a tv near them put ch4+1 on x


----------



## Tawn

Awwwww Bailey, how awful that they are being so passive aggressive and negative towards you! But I agree with Fletch, it is yours and OH's life together, you do what makes you happy and they are either on board or can keep their lips zipped! 

Men just don't understand that kind of stuff though, they only hear the overt words, not the subtle intentions behind them. So maybe he really just doesn't realize how often they make you feel down? :hugs: hun


----------



## Dani Rose

Omg I can never catch up! Bailey just wanted to say I've gone through the same. When we came back married last year dh asked me to text his mum. Up came the history of her trying to stop the wedding!!!! I was raging inside!

I hadn't got on with them about 3 years previous but before that was fine. It's horrible :(

Catch up more tomo but here if you need me x


----------



## baileybubs

Not happy enough to stand up for our relationship though. And it would be nice if my in laws to be actually wanted me to become their daughter in law. When I was pg I could tell that they weren't happy about it, but his other brother is having a baby and they are "over the moon" about it. I don't know if it's because they have been married for 8 years, or coz they are already married, but they act completely differently with them than they do with us. It just makes me a bit sad. 

Anyway, forgetting all that negativity, it is about what me and oh want in the end and if they can't be happy for us then it's their tough shit! 

Ok seriously rant over now, how's everyone else's day been?


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn sorry the witch got you, what a cruel evap or awful chemical you had xx

Bailey sorry your in laws to be are being shitty don't let them spoil your big day and your baby joys. Its about what you and your oh want that matters not what they want xx

Fletch I've just switched the tv over WTF!

Hi dani I know what you mean I've only been offline for about an hour and had catching up to do


----------



## fletch_W

haha did you hear her say switzervanians? lmao!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i officially feel queasy!!


----------



## baileybubs

What's on channel 4??! I want to know! I'm watching a DVD so can't turn iver! Well oh is watching a DVD whilst completely ignoring anything insaid about his parents!! Typical bloke, ignore the problem and it will go away!!


----------



## fletch_W

thelmas something or other. you know the scouse lady from gypsy weddings? shes got her own show training the girls to be seamstresses its just so funny. its on 4+1


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh yeah i wanted to watch that, should be able to watch it on 4od!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im watching it lol


----------



## fletch_W

i love it. its so funny. yeah it should be on there x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey OHs can be so incensitive on time! i hope your both ok now chick? and go for you for slamming the door when he has a headache!! haha!!

Yep found the keys..........well the club he was in phoned him to tell him they found them on the floor!!! Safe to say he isnt allowed out next weekend and he has to do the jobs i want done around the house! Didnt get my dining table either as he had to go and help his friend finish building a shed! our house is always the last thing on his min! 

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: So exciting! Your BFP's going to be here in a few days! :happydance: This month is the one! :)

Duck: Your OP is almost here, getting closer to TTC! :happydance:

Bailey: That last OPK looked almost positive! Can't wait to hear one of those spermies got your eggy! :happydance: Sorry to hear your SO's mother isn't very pleasant. Who cares what she thinks. Oh, yeah... Love your new toy!!!

Cheryl: Sorry you suffered a nasty hangover. Have a romantic anniversary! :) I love anniversaries! :happydance:

Cath: Dang, wish you would've gotten that dining room table. :hugs:

Tawn: Good to see you back! This brand new cycle will be the one. :hugs: I hate moving, but your new house must be exciting. :) 

Bump: All will be perfect Tuesday! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, im not happy lol im going to go to the shop lunchtime and see what deal they can give me lol! im happy OH has agreed to change things in the house as its taking my mind off other things!!

How you feeling Leinz? xzxzx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad OH has agreed with changing things around the house. That is fun! Hopefully, they'll have a sale on that table. :)

AFM: Lots of heartburn, thats been about it.


----------



## cathgibbs

well he hasnt had much choice really hun haha im quite good though i look for bargains and so far we have only spent £120 and thats 2 rolls of wallpaper few accsessories for the living room, new laundry basket and new towels, vintage towel holder and bathroom accsessories!! i love it!!

drink peppermint hun thats good for Heartburn!! sorry iv took myself away from your group, im sure you will understand why, give me 2 months and im sure ill be back there  xxx


----------



## CherylC3

God ladies so hard to catch up lol..x

Cath thanks for the bobbing advice it worked wonders lol.... Glad u got got ur keys and getting ur house done up...xx

Bailey I wouldn't care wot my in laws thot its u and ohs life and plans together as long as yous are happy..xx love ur car 5 doors too for when baby comes xx

Fletch I bet the smell of fish stinks I can't wait till u test...xx

Mrs DUCK how u doing Hun?xxx

Tawn sorry af got u :hugs: hope we get our third time lucky Hun...xx

Leinzlove I'm sorry for also not being in ur thread but I will be back when I get my BFP Hun....xxx

Afm I feel like I've got o pains and I broke the rule and had naughty cuddles :sex: I got told to wait 2 wks and only waited 7 days oops Im a little minx but I haven't had any bleeding since the day of the dnc. Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cheryl - Mrs DUCK haha dont want to go making the Mrs Dick mistake again that tickled me haha im glad my technique worked for you hun, I havent had to use it for a while - do kinda miss my hangovers!


how was your romantic night away chick? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it was great thanks, good to get a wee night just the two of us can't believe we bd and it wasn't sore, this is a busy thread chat happy for sure. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh good im glad hun! its nice to get back to 'normality' aswell isnt it? We bd last night and it wasnt as sore as the first time so im glad but i did have quite a lot of blood this morning.

i know we dont shut up do we haha i like it, i like that its not all about ttc aswell we throw everything into the convo! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw after it I shouted OMG BLOOD but I think I was imaging it lol... It is good to get back to normal... I think if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't be sane, cos ttc really takes over ur life. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

leinz your picture is so cute! hopefully this is my month but im not gonna let it get me down if it isnt. i need to learn to be patient. i might test tomorrow lol. but im too scared to.

cheryl im glad bd wasnt painful for you! :) happy anniversary xx

cath i was thinking the same thing last night, we chat so much and im so happy it takes my mind off ttc and we chat like were having a coffee :) 

today i have no symptoms other than the usual af ones. and im in a great mood because we just had a fireplace and new fire fitted :) its huuuge! we used to have this tiny little box that hung on the wall but now we have a hearth and everything :) its the small things isnt it? lol 

hope everyones okay :) 

bailey let us know about your opk!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Fletch i know exactly what you mean about the small things, we were lying in bed last night and got all excited, run into the spare room, came back with fairy lights and drapped them over our headboard turned them on and just sat there staring at them going 'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww' OH looked at me and said awww your so cute, its the little things with you haha i have the mentality of a child!! What does your fire look like hun? test today, you lot have such good willpower its unreal!! I test at like 2dpo lol!! 

xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

i left my phone in my mums glove compartment so will take a picture when she brings it down. and what a great idea about the fairy lights! id have never thought of that i bet that looks cute. yeah my dh looks at me when im visualizing our bedroom. im only giving it a lick of paint and re painting our bed frame lol but i cannot wait its all too much! ;)

okay ill go test now but im not expecting a bfp. lol


----------



## fletch_W

bfn lol. ill test again on friday as i only have 1 test left from last month. 

i actually feel a bit sick now and i have an awful headache but it could be the silicone sealer on the fire place thats making me feel like this :(


----------



## MrsDuck

ooooh I just logged on at the right time.....fletch any news?

I'm glad everyone is feeling good today and everyone had a nice night :sex: :happydance: 

It looks like you have all got the decorating bug


----------



## MrsDuck

So sorry it was a bfn Fletch :hugs: xx


----------



## fletch_W

its okay im only 8/9 dpo so didnt expect a bfn but i was itching to do one. ill try again on friday x


----------



## MrsDuck

It will be a bfp on Friday for sure x


----------



## fletch_W

fingers crossed. :) 

how are you today? do you have anything nice planned?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey can't wait for the pic of ur fire place fletch. I'd wait till Friday Hun I hate seeing bfn I'd rather see af than a bfn... I really think its ur month Hun...xx

Cath the fairy lights sound lush... I kno wot u mean hubby laughs at me so much cos I hav so many blonde moments. Xx

Mrs duck you'll be decorating next lol...xx

When we went for dinner last night tht edd sheared song small bump came on and I thot I was going to burst out crying... I love the song but s sad. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

aw love :( it sucks that it wont get easier, no matter how much we ttc another, those losses will never leave us and the longer it takes us to conceive it will only make us miss our bubs :( life is so damn awful when youre an adult. i wanna go back to being in nursery school with no cares lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

On friday when you test you will see 2 lovely lines hun!  your having quite a few symptoms lately arent you? 

Ahhhh see Cheryl im the opposite to you, i am soooooooooooooo impatient and i hate suprises, i have to test lol!

it does look really nice but i need to get little LED lights as we have the christmas tree lights around it right now so its pretty light lol ill take a pic later! 

I hate that Ed Shereen song :-0( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

iv been feeling quite nauseous, especially when laid in bed at night i feel like im gonna hurl but it settles after a while. i had an awful dream last night. i wont share it cos it was quite gruesome. i woke up shortly after in cold sweats :( 

and my fun bags are hurting a bit. not sure if its an achey feeling or if its in my head. i guess we will see on friday x


----------



## CherylC3

I'd love to be bak at school no worries well stupid things u worried about... Yeah fairy lights wud be better... I was only ever sick when lying down when I was pregnant sounding very promising Hun...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Im not trying to offend anyone with kids...Do u girls agree with me tht it must be harder to be having mcs if you don't have any kids already??? Cos I think a lot of my worry is will I ever be a mum... It upsets me to think I'd never hav a baby cos I will be happy with one healthy baby if I'm lucky maybe 2. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

i dont think dealing with the actual miscarriage is harder as a loss is a loss but i know what you mean, for me its the ttc that makes it harder for me, i often feel ill never be a mother. if we dont conceive this year we are going to talk about fostering or adopting. we would love to forster for special needs children as ppl are so selfish and give away their children because they are special needs and it breaks my heart. to be able to give a child a better future will give me a great sense of achievement and if i cannot have children then i will have come as close as i can x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw i kno i dont mean harder cos a loss is a loss and its hard no matter the circumstances... i mean if u dont hav any kids there s the worry of will i ever hav any and tht really scares me...Aw I kno wot u mean Hun it worrys me cos my dh doesn't want to adopt but d do it in a minute as you say these ppl tht don't want there kids... I'd love to give them a good home and be a mum...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl i agree hun, im paranoid i cant have no children naturally, OH has said we will adopt which im happy to do but I would love one that i have carried for 9 months, felt kick, have the strechmarks as a reminder and everything else that comes with it. Fletch i take my hat off to you for wanting to do that hun i really do xxx


----------



## fletch_W

im sure he would come around to the idea if he was to look into it more. i have a friend who just recently lost her baby girl at 9 days old due to a disorder called nkh. which is basically a disorder that shuts down the brain and causes severe ******ation (im sorry if that word offends ppl but its politically correct) and 1 of 4 of her pregnancies will end this way with her babies only living up to a month. her and her husband are both carriers and it only happens if both parents are carriers. she is wanting to adopt a downs syndrome baby because of the way ppl discard them like yesterdays rubbish and she has researched it and is heart set on it but her husband doesnt want to adopt. they are both in therapy so she is hoping that one day he will come around to it because she doesnt want to become a medical guinea pig and go through anymore heartache. bless her, shes only 20 :(


----------



## fletch_W

it buzzed out my word. it was the r word, it offends some people but thats the word the nhs used.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cath I want stretch mars kicking and all the labour pain too..x

Fletch tht is such a shame for ur friend so sad. X


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats heartbreaking Fletch, your poor friend, i know we are all petrified of getting pregnant incase we mc again but imagine petrified of getting pregnant incase your next baby has NKH? bless her xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i know poor thing. she said there are test to do during pregnancy but she said if there is anything wrong with the baby she would never terminate. she would rather have the baby than kill it before it even has a chance. i dunno if thats selfish but id be the same. there is no cure and no medication for it to help it or keep it at bay. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont know what i would do, i think i would like to continue with the pregnancy but at the same time i think i would rather end the heartache and suffering?? i suppose none of us will know until we are in that situation, bless her little heart at only 20 aswell, shes been through the mill bless her xxx


----------



## fletch_W

okay so i just went to look at the test i did, cos i often think it might show up, i can see a line but im thinking its an evap line cos its sooooooo faint you can only see it in the sunlight. im not getting my hopes up and still not testing until friday. but its given me a glimmer of hope :/ and right now an awful wave of nausea has come over me lol [-o&lt;


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Fletch!!!!!

that wave of nausea is a very good sign and now seeing that faint line?? hhmmmm did you say you were gonna test at Friday next? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah this friday. dont get me excited lol i only have one test and dont want to buy anymore so i hav no choice but to wait until friday :/ im so hard on myself lol. but what anawesome birthday present for my sibling!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm the same as you Cheryl and cath and as time ticks by and I'm not getting any younger I am now thinking oh crap I'm not going to be a mum. Now with my neck I'm thinking shit if I have to have radiotherapy coz it is cancer and it's spread then that's at least 6 months before even trying again. I'm really crapping myself that we shouldn't have put off ttc.

You need a crystal ball don't you, we chose to get married, travel, buy a house, have nice cars etc etc before having a baby as we'd probably be skint after having children but now I wish we hadn't waited.

Oh fletch your poor friend it is hard to know what we would all do if we were in a similar situation, we all think we know, but until it happens to you you don't know how you'd react.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun you will have to be so good and wait until friday if you have only have the 1 lol my draw out of my kitchen is full of ICs and OPKs lol do you write down your symptoms every month to compare with the next month? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fantastic news fletch I really hope it's a bold line when you next test xx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i have a diary. that i write my emotions down in cos im not very good at sharing how i feel verbally, so i let hubby read it when iv had a rant lol. iv been writing it since my bfp in march, if i lived closer i would come raid that drawer haha! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

haha if you want me to send you a few hun, im willing  xxx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks mrs duck. and dont worry about not being a mum ladies! we will all get there. my gran was 43 when she had my uncle. she had 2 mcs before him but she got there! :)


----------



## fletch_W

haha nooo! thats very kind of you but i want to exert some self control :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a good idea then you can compare month on month your symptoms. How does this month compare with your march list of symptoms?


----------



## MrsDuck

And at what dpo did you get your bfp in march?


----------



## cathgibbs

ill try and corrupt anyone lol!! yeh how diff were your symptoms hun, the month i wrote my symptoms down i got preg lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i didnt have any in march, just sore boobs and cramps a few days before af. so this month is looking very promising :)


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> i didnt have any in march, just sore boobs and cramps a few days before af. so this month is looking very promising :)

:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm having a crap day at work today so needed to take half an hour off to b&b to make me feel better, chatting to you girls always cheers me up xx

I hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## fletch_W

aw mrs duck that made me smile. its cute were like a little support group for eachother :) im glad we cheered you up. xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww MrsD whats up chick? is it because of your op? Not long now hun and it will all over be over with and i bet its just a cyst or something hun! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs duck :hugs: hope ur ok Hun... I kno wot u mean I've always want to be ready financially to hav a baby and now tht we are we're having these problems... U will get ur forever baby soon Hun...xx

Fletch :happydance: I'm telling u a Friday BFP is heading ur way...xx

Cath tut tut trying to send tests wot are u like lol u are a test addict I remember u taking tests at 2dpo lol...xxx

I hav a drawer with 58 OPKs 2 frers a digi a tesco cheapie and 8 ics along with my preseed and pregnancy books so I'm stocked up and ready to go lol...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahhaa Cheryl you have more than me lol i have been using my HPTs lately tho to see if my hcg is going down but im gonna order some more lol! lol i did!! i cant help it i dont care that its a BFN its just the excitement of peeing on a stick lol! your very well stocked up there hun! ccxxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Hahahhaa Cheryl you have more than me lol i have been using my HPTs lately tho to see if my hcg is going down but im gonna order some more lol! lol i did!! i cant help it i dont care that its a BFN its just the excitement of peeing on a stick lol! your very well stocked up there hun! ccxxx

Lol I kno like to keep my drawer fully stocked :thumbup: I did a ic there and it was neg so I'm starting my OPKs on sat or when do u think I shud I'm on cd7.x


----------



## fletch_W

cheryl i started at cd10

excuse the offsided photo. our box fire wasnt centre lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1191.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm at work trying to tie up all the lose ends by the end of the week so someone can take over for me and people just aren't playing ball just causing more issues aaaaaaarrrrgghhh

I've got a little supply too but not as big as yours, I just need the all clear. I've got poas withdrawal symptoms already.

My chemical last month has thrown my body off again I'm now cd 33 of a 30/31 day cycle so it will be bloody typical (excuse the pun) that I will be bleeding when I'm in hospital too.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I love the fireplace x


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch I love it nice paper Hun...xxx

I start at cd10 but after a dnc I won't o till later?x

Aw mrs D cud u be pg? I hope ur not bleeding in hospital Hun...x


----------



## fletch_W

aw no! :( i hope your day gets better :( 

hoping your af starts today so you dont have to bleed in hospital. 

i feel left out i dont have a supply. well, saying that i have 5 cb digis left and 8 cheapies but only one 1 preg test. im looking on ebay at frers and cbs!!! hahahaha


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think so Cheryl I tested after the bleeding stopped and it was negative


----------



## cathgibbs

Looks lovely Fletch, i like your wallpaper!! my friend has that!

cheryl after my mc i started on CD8 as i wanted to make sure that if i were to O earlier then i would have caught it ! 

ohhhh Mrs Duck sounds like your having a mare of a day chick, when you get home from work, run a nice hot bath, and just lay in it for an hour and relax hun, you've got so much on your mind you must feel like your everywhere :hugs:

Ohhh lord i feel like iv got a cold from hell coming on and im so busy tonight i really need to be energetic :-( I blame this weather! Its suppose to be JULY ffs it has nt stopped raining all day!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I've got 40 ish opks 10 ic pg tests a frer and a cb digi pg test


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs duck test!! Just incase. I didn't teven think when I posted that. Have you been preventing? Xx 

Thanks girls. I don't like the wallpaper but at £26 a roll I ain't changing it lol!! 

It's raining here too. I'm in bed nursing my headache :-( might tuck into some chocolate


----------



## MrsDuck

I do the opks from cd 10, I'm not sure when you are meant to start? 

I think we missed the rain today it was dark cloud this morning so I dressed for a miserable wet day then the sun came out and I'm bloody boiling in my suit

Oh no cath I hope your cold stays away. Isn't there something you can take at the first sign of a cold and it stops it developing?


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont generally take anything for it hun as mine normally clear as soon as they start but i think its because im run down after everything that has happened to us recently so ill just let it ride its course, an early night will be lovely though!!! 

when will you get the results of the biopsy? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah we have been preventing this month so unless a miracle happened and I'm still pg from last month then af is just late with all the op stress

Fletch try the apple bobbing hangover cure it might do the job on your headache and if all else fails you've still got the chocolate x


----------



## fletch_W

ladies which ones should i buy if i do. on ebay i found 3 cb digis for 9.95 free postage or 2 frers for 6 with 1.70 postage. which ones are more reliable? youv all tempted me now im jelous of your stock haha

apple bobbing!! hahaha hubby will think im nuts


----------



## MrsDuck

The lump gets removed then sent away to be tested so I won't know for 2 weeks when I go back for the follow up appointment......my whole life seems to be full of tww x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm fletch i dont know hun, im a lover of the digis - dont ask why but i think its something special about seeing it written out for you, maybe get the frer now and then next week or when you get paid etc get the digis??

Mrsduck its a whole waiting game for you right now isnt it? at least you know youve got us here to moan with and wait with hun, ill be here for 1 month 4 weeks and 1 day so you can wait with me xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tough decision I would get the frers as you use them earlier than the digis but I like to follow up with the digi a few days later so what the hell get both haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch what am I saying don't get any of them you are already pg x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath........ Oh and you forgot the hours xx


----------



## fletch_W

lol now im torn. i might get one of each. ill test friday with a frer and follow it with a digi cos i have this really weird dream of taking a picture of a digi and that being how we announce to our parents


----------



## cathgibbs

ah def get one of each then hun, ill send you the link of the person i get my digis off now i think they are the cheapest? if you find one cheaper tho let me know lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'd get the frers Hun..xx

Im going to start my OPKs on thurs then cd10 I hope I o sooner than last mc cos it took me 30 days last time :( wot CDs did yous o at after mc???xx


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170839883534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## fletch_W

okie doke. thank you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's what we did took a photo of the 3+ and emailed it to the family, it's a great way of telling them. Hit send and wait for your phone to go mad


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't seem to o the first month after mc then the next month was really early cd12 I think


----------



## fletch_W

yeah thats what we wanted to do. or there is a little shop by us that make postcards that i thought was a cute idea for when we get a scan picture. we have decided not to tell family until we get our first scan cos we dont want them to go through the pain again. we will obvs tell them if we have another mc but my MIL was really affected by it.


----------



## CherylC3

I think we will tell our parents after the12 wk scan cos we told our parents when we saw the heartbeat at 6 wks then it stopped 2 days later, so will defo be waiting next time the postcard thing is wot I want to do. X


----------



## fletch_W

so what are all you ladies making for tea? i dont think ill be eating i feel rough :(


----------



## CherylC3

I think il be doing pasta and garlic bread quick and easy xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im doing pasta aswell Cheryl, im way too tired to do anything else! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno me and hubby's taking gus to the park first.x


----------



## MrsDuck

I did pasta yesterday after my soup and bread making, as I was shattered and my dh won't eat soup....it's not manly enough or something and no meat

Fletch you gave me the burger bug yesterday so that's what I'm doing tonight :thumbup: 

Have fun at the park x


----------



## fletch_W

i love homemade burgers :) and homemade potato wedges with paprika. yummy! enjoy :)

have fun at the park cheryl! are you a big kid like me and play on the swings? hahah cant believe i just told you all that.

im gonna try nap this headache off. will catch up later xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Is Gus your fur baby Cheryl xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I knead is back horray! X


----------



## Leinzlove

FLETCH: Yay! I just know you are going to see a darker line, Friday. You have willpower... I'd be taking more IC's to see if they also had the same faint lines. This is your month!! I also bought the digi's to see the 3+.

Cheryl: I do think it'd be harder if you didn't already have children. I don't know, though because I didn't have a MC before DD. You will have babies... because you aren't giving up. :happydance: Can't wait for you to be pregnant! :brat::brat::brat:

Duck: 1 week! Hoping biopsy results come back with very good news and you are ready to concieve your rainbow first cycle TTC. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bailey: Yay for O! I already can't wait for you to test. This is the month and you are pregnant. :brat::brat:brat::brat:

Cath: The fairy lights sound lovely. I hope you find some relief for your cold. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah gus is my gorgeous fur baby, I love the swings at the park... I hope it's burgers and not burglars lol..lol..xx


----------



## Poppy84

OooOo what's this about a faint line fletch?


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the new avatars leinzlove and Cheryl xx

Hi poppy I hope you and bubs are well, we have been very chatty ladies and have somewhat taken over your thread hoping it will bring us lots of luck x

Have you seen how many posts this thread has now got, we are a chatty bunch.


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> I love the new avatars leinzlove and Cheryl xx
> 
> Hi poppy I hope you and bubs are well, we have been very chatty ladies and have somewhat taken over your thread hoping it will bring us lots of luck x
> 
> Have you seen how many posts this thread has now got, we are a chatty bunch.

Haha that's what the thread is there for. I can't wait for it to bring u all luck and BFP's. U all deserve them so much!

Me and Engleburt are doing good thanks. Feel much more relaxed about everything. Once u have a 12 week scan it really puts ur mind at rest.

I keep coming back on the thread to see if there are any BFP updates. Looks like there might be some coming up yay


----------



## CherylC3

Hey poppy glad ur doing well Hun.. Hoping it will be full or BFPs soon. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I just did a OPK.. Neg but there was a line, lol I'm blaming u cath lol...xx

Think il start them on thurs cd 10. x


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha please done blame me hun lol i like to do them early to get a sequence of lines going.....well thats what i tell others but really my poas addiction just kicks in lol!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> hahaha please done blame me hun lol i like to do them early to get a sequence of lines going.....well thats what i tell others but really my poas addiction just kicks in lol!! xxx

Lol:haha: I was shocked it had a line tho cos my ic was neg so maybe I'm going to be oing early as usual :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

what ws the line like hun was it dark or really faint? 

these are my fairy lights  excuse how boring my bedroom looks, that wall will be red by the end of the week lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

A faint line... Those are lovely... I think red will be so nice Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

A line already what's that cd7? Yup looks like an early o. Maybe I did o the first month after mc I could have started the opks late and missed it, just as well you tested x

Cath I love the lights x


----------



## CherylC3

Cd 7 and a faint line think il start them wed or thurs I normally o cd11 to cd15 so hoping thts the case.. U prob did but missed it Hun..x


----------



## fletch_W

Hey girls. Cath those lights look adorable! 

Poppy I think I saw a faint line but it could have been an Evan so I'm not testing til Friday  

So much for my nap. I just woke up lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Did your nap work has your headache gone?


----------



## fletch_W

It has but nausea hasn't :( boo! I might just be hungry xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

havent been on in two days and there's 30 pages ahhh! I guess I'll just have to figure out what's been going on!

AFM not much is going on. We drove to Niagara falls today not to see the falls but OH's mum lives there and he needed to do an oil change (we live in an apartment, she has a giant barn with room and tools to do it). Just got home and am having a beer. It's so horrible how a couple of sips of beer and (TMI) I get super horny ... I think I want to go jump OH ... well after I finish this post lol ... I wish I was fertile right now ... but nooooo I have to have long cycles! I only have creamy cm right now :nope: 

I think because I've found my wedding dress I'm gonna still TTC for the next 2-3 cycles (that'll mean baby before wedding, and crazy workingout after baby, and probably need my breasts binded so I can get them into my dress LOL), then after that, I think I'm going to revert back to NTNP (Im thinking that now, may change my mind when I get there lol). Then start really TTC again 2 months before the wedding (that way if I get a BFP I can still fit in my dress) ... I'm also thinking I probably wont get pregnant in the next three cycles, I'll end up getting pregnant in the cycle that'll make me 8 months on wedding day LOL. But no matter what I will not go on BCP again, nor will we purposely avoid my fertile time just because of the wedding. I'm sure my mom will forgive me for spending $800 on a dress I can't wear if it means she gets a grandbaby. 

Anyway ladies, hope everyone is doing well, think I'm gonna try and attack OH now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh or it's a symptom xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I love the back of your dress you only posted the front the other day, the back is lovely too.

You can always turn your dress into a christening robe for baby if it doesn't fit for your wedding x


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, nausea, headaches, faint lines OH MY lol. Sounds SO GOOD, hun! Fx'd you get a big fat BFP on Friday! EEKK! So excited for you!

Cath, I love the lights! I used to put xmas lights up in my room around my canopy bed when I was younger, and it always makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :)

MrsDuck, sorry you had a rough day at work! I hope you've had a nice, relaxing rest of the evening. :hugs:

Cheryl, I didn't O until cd25 after my mc. But then again, my O can get really thrown off by stress and stuff too, so I wouldn't judge anything by that! I hope you O nice and early, hun!

All our preggo ladies, I hope you and your beans are feeling grand today!

AFM, I am CD4 and AF is still here on medium, and I am having the strangest ovary pain? It is exactly the pain I get when a follicle is forming the week or so before O (painfully sharp stabby ovary pain) WTH is that all about? :wacko: I think I will have to do an OPK tomorrow (even though I will still be bleeding) to make sure I don't have any high levels of LH right now.....if so I think I might have to worry about PCOS? Uhg, not sure, but after my 4ish days of +opks last cycle, it is something I have started worrying about. Anyone know anything about PCOS? I just know it causes wacky ovulation.

On a more positive note though, I am now 90% unpacked and DH, stepson and I went out shopping today and got some lovely things for the new house. I got some fancy light shades, some amazing accent cushions in bright royal and sky blues for the sofa, and a beautiful rug that is sky blue with a cream paisley print going down one side. It doesn't sound as cute written out, but believe me it is lovely! The house is really shaping up now and it's making me so happy to have a home that I can nest in, rather than our cramped dark 1bed flat! I can't wait for Sky to come on Wednesday so I can have internet access again, I am using an awful 3G dongle now mostly for work, and I am missing getting my BnB fixes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tawn it sound like you have been busy I can't believe you are all unpacked already and it sounds like you bought some lovely things for your new house

I'm sorry I don't know anything about pcos I would need to ask dr google

Fletch I hope you feel better tomorrow

Bump I hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

tawn i was tested for pcos. its cysts on the ovaries. it causes women to either have really painful ovulation or not ovulate at all and if they do ovulate then theres a small chance of fertilization because of the cysts. as far as i know anyway. they can do blood tests and internal scans for them so i would go ask your gp. the only thing is they dont give you high levels of lh. hope that helps. i would double check on dr google as mrs d says. 

thanks mrs d me too. were going furniture shopping tomorrow for some new sofas as ours are outdated and getting a little uncomfortable. i dont want to go if im feeling nauseous and gippy :(

shellie your dress is beautiful, you have the loveliest figure! i wish i have curves, i have a boyish frame :( how cute if you had a 8 month bump at your wedding!! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my lord it just took me half an hour to catch up!!

And may I say ladies what a day for me to miss......the thought that you ladies will never be mothers!! No way!! PMA!!! Seriously though, I do get how you feel, I'm petrified I'll never be a mum :-( and me and oh have also said we'd adopt but then I worry that we wouldn't be good enough or something!! But we will all be mothers, I promise ladies. Its so hard to see it now but we will all have our rainbow babies someday xxxx

Fletch - ooooooh you are so pregnant lady!!!

Tawn - I don't know much about pcos either but maybe do an opk and see Hun. 

Cheryl - yeah you can O pretty much straight after mc, so keep up the opk's and see, you could O soon!

Cath - oooooh I am so jealous of all the retail therapy and house stuff you are doing!! My landlady won't let me put picture hooks in the wall let alone decorate, I soooo want to decorate!!! Glad that bd'ing was less painful for you, it's so lovely that you and oh have stayed so close, I know a lot of blokes might be scared to dtd or be intimate after everything you've been through

Mrs duck - not long to go now Hun! And you will be back ttc hun, I know it. It will all be ok!! And my fella is like that too, he won't do soup! 

Shellie - I don't know what to do either about wedding and ttc!! I feel the same, that knowing my luck I'll end up waddling down the aisle at 8 months pregnant!! And I don't want to go back on bc pill but my doc says that bc pill can actually help you get pregnant (once you come off it that is!!). So I don't know what to do!!

Hope all you preggie ladies are ok and everyone who is still ttc that I missed!! Hugs to all!!

AFM - had a shit day!! Works been horrible and I have felt so incredibly angry, for no real reasons!!! Must be hormones! And I forgot to take my opk to work with me, just got home at 10pm and did one (after yelling at oh for doing nothing all day) and would you look......I think it's positive!! What do you think!! Clearly I get very angry around O time coz remember feeling angry last time!!
 



Attached Files:







a9a939c0.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and bump, got all my fingers and toes crossed for a beautiful heartbeat tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

bailey!! iv missed you today :) get bding that is a def positive!! yay for O!!! come join me in the 2ww :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ty bailey x and that's deffo pos get baby making!!!


----------



## fletch_W

bump how are you feeling today? is your ms still there? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!! And I don't care if oh is "ill" we are making a baby tonight whether he likes it or not!! :rofl:

Fletch - I am definitely a bnb addict, I've had withdrawal symptoms at work today!!


----------



## fletch_W

haha! i dunno how im gonna survive this weekend without bnb. its not really fair i spend all my time on my phone whilst im with family lol

ugh i need a life loool


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer been ill all day :) boobs got worse over night too and I'm more bloated than ever!! N still just as sleepy... Starting to get nervous for tomorrow tho x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Oh yer and if peeing was an Olympic spOrt I'd be going for gold!! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - My oh hates how much I'm on my iPhone on bnb lol!!

Bump - I'm sure it will go brilliantly!! And happy anniversary for tomorrow!! (it is your anniversary isn't it??!)


----------



## fletch_W

haha! that made me laugh. but great news about the symptoms!! let us all know! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Everyones changing their avatars!! Feel like I have to now lol!! 

Changed my siggy to match my O date, looks like this month is a 34 day cycle coz my luteal phase is usually two weeks!! My cycles getting longer and longer!!!


----------



## fletch_W

you never know! you could have just od late this month and still be due on the day you usually are?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol I will do x and yes it is our 1nd wedding anniversary and naughty me hasn't got a card yet lol oh is sulking I kicked his butt at mario kart on the ds lol


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's true! But I don't wanna test too early so I'm convincing myself AF isn't due until 2 weeks from tomorrow so I don't get too many disappointing BFN's!! And my bloody pic won't upload for my avatar!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer been ill all day :) boobs got worse over night too and I'm more bloated than ever!! N still just as sleepy... Starting to get nervous for tomorrow tho x


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I hope you have an early O! :hugs:

Cath: Love those lights, so pretty! They make me want some. :) 

Duck: Less than a week! :happydance:

Fletch: I can't wait for you to test again! :)

Bailey: That is sooooo positive! Definitley grab OH for some :sex:!!!

Bump: Happy Anniversary! Can't wait to hear how the scan goes. :)


----------



## Breezeway

Hi.. I have a thought that I need help, tho I must ask to plz not judge me., if you have questions please ask... I am 29, married and happy. Tho in a previous relationship, he was very abusive both physically n emotionally for 5 years. On two occassions, yes I was on birth control (nuva ring n the pill), he purposely did something so he can get me pregnant to keep me in the relationship. For both I had to have abortions, ( it was a very difficult decision) for both he did, keep me hostage, so that I would pass the time period of 2 months. Ok so that was a little run thru. For both, I had a chemical A, now that I'm in a new relationship, for the last 4 yrs n abuse is not an issue. Getting pregnant is! If any1 can tell me if there are detrimental effects from chemical A's. I would greatly appreciate it. And yes, I fight my conscious all the time, with the two that I gave up n now I want 1. So please don't beat me up anymore than I beat myself up.... Please help me move forward. Thank you.


----------



## CherylC3

You are all too chatypty lol...xx

Bailey I hope ur doing a :sex: marathon lol :dust: it test 2 wks today...xx


----------



## Wiggler

Wow you ladies can talk :haha:

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies, how are we all today xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning I'm good a wee easy day working 10 till half 4...
Think il defo be oing this wk got lts of cm... The stuff we talk about lol..
Hw are u? U working today Hun?xx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, from what I've heard, your luteal phase is a steady thing (+/- a day) so if you have a 14 day luteal phase usually (which is the norm) than you should expect AF 2 weeks from the day after your first positive OPK, so 2 weeks from today. I have found this to be SOOOO true for me, as I o on different days every cycle, but I have been able to know that exactly 14days after O day (or 15days after 1st +OPK) AF will be there. 

Bump, good luck on your scan today! fx'd for you!

AFM, I took an OPK very late last night and it was super negative (v v v faint 2nd line) so that made me happy. I have read somewhere that high LH is a symptom of PCOS in some women, but not all. Hmmm might have to register with a new GP now since we just moved and try and get tested just in case, it is weird that I have ovary pain during AF


----------



## cathgibbs

oh cheryl thats lush working hours for today!! fingers crossed you will get that egg hun!!! i hope you do you deserve it!!

Im glad your going to the GP hun, do you think its an efect from your EP? iv read that women get pain on the side their ectopic was for up to a year later!! 

I feel soooooooooooo rough today, my throat feels like its closing up and im sounding very nasal lol my boss is 8 months pregnant and told me if i feel worse go home as for me not to pass my lurgy on to her bless her, i think im just run down after everything that has gone on xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not sure Tawn, thts good ur changing ur dr then they will maybe do some tests..x

Cath :hugs: I hate feeling like tht hope u get better soon...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn im glad your all settled in your new home too  can put your finishing touches to it all now 

Ohhh Bailey thats mean of your Landlady not to let you hang pictures or do anything!!? im glad OHs parents are our landlord - they treat our house as OUR house - not theirs which is really nice - be nicer when we can get a deposit for our mortgage!!

Ahhh Cheryl its doing my head in, i would just love for it to be a week where im feeling my normal self :-( feeling sorry for myself now lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Hun I can wait till ur able to ttc again Hun I loved our cycle last time we were like a wk apart. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Wiggler - hi! Hope you are doing well hun!!

Tawn - a negative opk is good. And I get ovary pains all through my cycle, not strong ones but twinges and aches. I never get it when AF is here but I only have AF for 2-3 days so sometimes by cd6 I do get them. It could just be your follicles swelling in preparation, maybe you haven't O'd from that ovary since the ectopic and that's why you haven't felt oh before. But they are just guesses so I think seeing the doctor to put your mind at ease is a good idea! And thanks for the info on LP, I thought I'd read somewhere that your LP doesn't change so I'll see if AF shows and test two weeks today.....or maybe two weeks tomorrow depending how patient I am lol!!

Cheryl - nice shift at work hun, I'm off today but got nowt to do except housework and clean out my car (my wonderful oh did nothing at all yesterday whilst I was at work!!)

Cath - I would love a landlady that let me do what I wanted!! And I would also love a deposit for a mortgage but £20k is about the minimum you need these days which is just ridiculous to afford!! My BIL suggested one of these part buy part rent schemes but I just think the rates on them are ridiculous and you end up being ripped off and in loads of debt for the next 40 years of you life lol!!

Bump - thinking of you today, hope you hear/see a lovely strong heartbeat!!

Leinzlove - hope you are well hun! Nice avatar too, it's always nice to say the face behind the posts!!

AFM - bd'd last night after getting my +opk, although oh ruined it a little coz I thought he didnt want to bd coz of his headache, which seemed to enrage my anger lol!! I started a rant about how when I was pg I was tired, felt rundown, got migraines, mega backache, constipation, mad hunger and heartburn and still went to work and still had sex with him!! Think he realised how hard the first trimester actually was for me and how it will be again soon and so the idea that he can't just get his rocks off for 5 mins to create a baby had upset me lol! But he said he wanted to bd anyway so make up :sex: was had lol!! I feel like such a bitch today though!! I feel really mean, but then I think 'oh well' at least we may have caught the egg!
I don't know why I am so angry though, it felt like real rage! TTC rage is what I have ladies!


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks Cath. It is so fun to be able to decorate now! Haha looks like the Lucky Thread girls are on a decorating spree! We will help boost the economy ;)

You poor thing! Feeling so rough with a cold after everything else you've gone through! It's about time you got a break!

AFM, walked stepson to school for the first time today and it took 45 minutes each way! And we had to cross two dual carriageways with no crosswalks :dohh: There are no buses and a taxi is super expensive, so it's gonna be a rough journey each morning, it's about time I start working on my UK drivers license as I can only drive on my US one here for another month!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... Bailey I don't think you were to hard on OH. It's true all the times we have BD, sick in the first trimester. Etc. I think your TTC rage is well called for :hugs:! I know you caught your eggy! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Bailey tell him that sex helps get rid of headaches - well it does for women not sure what it is like for men but he doesnt need to know the last bit lol!! Yeh OHs parents bought the house mega cheap like £58k cause it needed a lot of work done on it but thats his dads profession so it didnt cost much to do it up so we only need about a £12k depost but thats still hell of a lot of money and when your renting and trying to get a deposit its sooooooooooo hard isnt it hun! 

Tawn thats such a long way to walk hun isnt it? imagine what it will be like when its snowing and raining arghhhh deffo need to get a UK license! How long have you been living over here for hun and how did you meat you DH? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks leinzlove, i feel like I was being really unsympathetic but he'd managed to drink a beer and play on his Xbox all day whilst I was at work and he hadn't done any housework or even out the bin out so i just felt he was being a bit lazy rather than feeling ill. He was fine with me this morning and said that he knows we will get that BFP this month (although not in those words lol, don't think he knows what BFP means haha).

How are you feeling at the mo hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Cath that's exactly what i told him about headaches hahaha :rofl:

I just feel weird this morning coz although I ranted at him, I didn't yell or anything I just ranted and then cried lol, but inside me I felt like screaming and felt so angry!! And I did all day!! Does anyone else get super angry/upset with their hormones?? It's not a nice mood to be in!!

Tawn that is a really long walk!! Good exercise but sounds like a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad Bailey that he's fine with you today. :) I'm also happy to hear that he's positive with this being the month! So, exciting! Now the dreadful 2ww... I hope its a fast non stressful one. :hugs:

AFM: Feeling ok! Dr. Appt. today a bit nervous.


----------



## baileybubs

Is it just a general check up today? I notice that your scan is very soon!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, a regular doppler visit. However, if baby can't be found via doppler. I'll get a scan. I have picked up babies HB once I think. And I've heard maternal blood flow and the placenta a lot.

Yes, DH and I scheduled a private gender scan. I'm excited about it. I think boy.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I hope it all goes well for you today!! And you see that lovely little heartbeat!! How far along are you now?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Oh my Darwin! Scan was fine saw a heartbeat and I'll post a pic later as I'm on my phone x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump that's amazing!! So glad for you xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so glad Bump! :happydance: AFM: I'm 13w2d.


----------



## baileybubs

Have you not had a scan yet leinzlove??


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone just got back from my appointment all the consultant did was explain the op again, have a look at my vocal chords, get me to sign more consent forms and took more blood. So my op is still on for next Monday. The lump then gets sent off for analysis and I get the results a week later, and we go from there.

Leinzlove I hope all goes well at your appointment today x

Bump that's great news and happy anniversary x

Bailey your oh needed your rant to put into perspective how little they have to put up with while ttc, being pg, giving birth etc don't feel bad. I hope you caught that eggy, that opk was definitely positive x

Fletch I love the new avatar, I hope you are feeling better x

Hi wiggler I hope all is well x

Cheryl a nice short day you have today x

Tawn I'm glad the house move went well, what a nightmare walk you have to do each day especially if it's raining x

Hi to everyone else :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Glad the docs went ok mrs duck, I bet you just can't wait to get it all over with! It really is such a horrible waiting game for you at the moment :hugs: FX'd in no time you will be waiting for O and then in the 2ww! 

AFM - I was silly and consulted doctor google and found articles that suggest either high levels of estrogen or low levels of progesterone can cause extreme anger :-( I hope it's not low levels of progesterone or I'll never get pg!!


----------



## cathgibbs

At least you know now isnt it MrsDuck, did he say what your recovery time would be like? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Working on best case scenario the lump will come out Monday the lump gets sent off for analysis, if it isn't cancer then recovery is 2-3 weeks ish then levels checked and hopefully ok to ttc. if it is cancer I then have to go back for second op to take out remainder of thyroid then off to Southampton for radioactive iodine then it's 6 months plus before ttc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey - can you request prog levels to be tested at Drs hun? i know i had mine done when i was pregnant so they should surely do them when not pregnant for it to go onto your notes?

MRsduck i know 6 months sounds ages away but you will have other things to preoccupy your mind hun, we will all be here for your for a start. Im nearly 1 month down so iv just got 2 months left before i can ttc, im sure you will be fine tho chick, i bet you will get your BFP before me! FX we could be buddies together! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I might see if my doc will test. Although after reading further it's unlikely I'd even ovulate and my periods would be really irregular, heavy and clots in there if I had low progesterone and none of thats happened. Just freaking myself out with dr google! I'm a very highly strung person as it is so I think maybe just the hormones involved in ovulation maybe just increase my highly strungness lol!!!

Omg I just paid my insurance for the full year on my car!!! £1070 and I was so scared to hitting the payment button!!! Plus once I pass I will have to bloody pay more apparently!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh you should be fine then hun! im a sucker for Dr Google, always on there lol sometimes its a good thing but more times than other its STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE WOMAN!!! you could get them checked just to find out if its 'normal'? 

oh never!! atleast the biggest chunk (Hopefully) is paid off hun.

im finishing at 4.30 today thank god, home wash the hair then bed, OH is getting me chips from the fish shop so i dont have to cook  xxx


----------



## CherylC3

God you ladies are chatty I might be having a short day but think there's a lot of skiving at work on bnb lol... Il need to catch up later.. But bailey I do hope ur catching tht egg.. Mrs duck think positive hun Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm changing my name to Caths sidekick I did another OPK lol.... Still neg but still has the second line... My cm is getting more like Ewcm... I'm now getting my hopes up for o back to ttc crazy Cheryl. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol! Iv corrupted you Cheryl!!! YAY!!! hahaha!! i would keep doing them every day now hun, especially as your getting a lot of CM/EWCM! you never know O may suprise you one day! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Cath Cheryl, you don't wanna miss that LH surge and end up in limbo wondering whether or not you have O'd!! Be crazy like me!! I did 3opks on Sunday lol, just hoping that each one would be darker!! And typically yesterday I forgot to do one til gone 10pm and it was my positive! Sods law but so much fun!!

Hi my names siobhan and I'm a pee on a stick addict......we need some form of help!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i thought you said you done 30opks then!! I was going to say you have a bigger problem than me lmfao!! I normally do 2 a day, 1 at 11ish and 1 at 6pm then i would compare them and throw them until they started getting dark then i would compare with the next days etc! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls I need some of baileys PMA. 

Do you think the is a help group for b&b addiction as well as poas addiction maybe a joint group?

The witch showed up today and I've never been so pleased (okay maybe after mc) this means no bleeding when I'm being operated on yay

You just paid how much for your insurance? Hell that's a lot x


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck fingers crossed it is not cancerous and you can join us next month! July is looking like its going to be lucky. x

bailey yay for bding!! come on spermies catch that eggy!!

roll on O cherly!

cath so glad you get to finish early! sounds like you need a rest, youv been a busy bee lately!

AFM: you ladies really are a bad influence! lol i ended up buying 3 cb digis and 2 frers! haha AND i poas just a few moments ago and i can still see the slight line its not strong enough to take a picture of but its def there and stronger than yesterday. aaagggghhhh!!!!! im freaking out!!! i now have to wait until thursday to test again!!!!!! :/ just praying its not an evap :(


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So yesterdays was def not an evap then chick haha dont blame us we just like to mention POAS a lot lol!!!! why have you got to wait until Thursday chick xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cos i ordered frer last night at cb this morning and theyre 2nd class so wont come til thursday :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh fiddlesticks hun :-( superdrug tests are good....................................:-D xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha! im gonna try wait til friday still cos im busy tomorrow and working tomorrow night and working a funeral all day thursday so will test friday morning :)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh you will have a nice big dark line by then chick!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i hope so!! :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

am i ok to post my scan pic??


----------



## baileybubs

And I second that YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!! Woohoo I said you were preggers fletch!! First BFP of July! I want to see those lines fletch!! Can't believe you are waiting til thurs lol!! I've got a stash of cb digis and Frers lol!! 

Mrs duck - loads of PMA being sent your way!! I am sure it will all be fine, and I know it's horrible having to wait for the op then wait for the results but before you know it you'll be being told it was all clear and you can start to ttc again with us crazy ladies!! And you too Cath, one month down only 2 to go!!! Enjoy them vodkas while you can ladies coz soon you wont be able to have them!!

Just did another opk.......I think it's safe to say that I am ovulating!! And oddly my O pains have been from my left all cycle up until today there are strong O pains from my right. But woohoo hope I catch that egg!!

Just hoovered out my car and cleaned it inside. Thought I'd just move it down the drive and back up and I sooooo over revved the engine coz I'm not used to the clutch lol!! But I successfully moved her and straightened her up lol!! My friend is letting me take her for a drive tonight eeeeek!! Should be interesting!!
 



Attached Files:







5cf1d894.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## fletch_W

i cant speak on behalf of everyone else but im okay with it :)


----------



## baileybubs

Me too hun, I don't see why not coz lots of bnb members have scans as their avatars xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ill just change my avatar lol then its easier xx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> And I second that YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!! Woohoo I said you were preggers fletch!! First BFP of July! I want to see those lines fletch!! Can't believe you are waiting til thurs lol!! I've got a stash of cb digis and Frers lol!!
> 
> Mrs duck - loads of PMA being sent your way!! I am sure it will all be fine, and I know it's horrible having to wait for the op then wait for the results but before you know it you'll be being told it was all clear and you can start to ttc again with us crazy ladies!! And you too Cath, one month down only 2 to go!!! Enjoy them vodkas while you can ladies coz soon you wont be able to have them!!
> 
> Just did another opk.......I think it's safe to say that I am ovulating!! And oddly my O pains have been from my left all cycle up until today there are strong O pains from my right. But woohoo hope I catch that egg!!
> 
> Just hoovered out my car and cleaned it inside. Thought I'd just move it down the drive and back up and I sooooo over revved the engine coz I'm not used to the clutch lol!! But I successfully moved her and straightened her up lol!! My friend is letting me take her for a drive tonight eeeeek!! Should be interesting!!


MEGA dark lines hun!!!! xzz


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bump! Did they tell you how many weeks etc or do your weeks add up with their weeks? x


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww lovely scan pic hun, and same question as Cath! Do you know what your bean measured? Is it 7 weeks 6 days as your ticker says??


----------



## baileybubs

And thanks Cath. It is a rather dark line lol!! And with the anger and the ovulation pain I'd say I am releasing an egg imminently! So glad I was a bitch to oh last night and we dtd lol!!! Just showed him my opk as he's home on his break and he was laughing at my excitement!! Come on spermies, go get that egg!!! PMA, july's luck is turning round, fletch will have first BFP, then mrs d's op will go brilliantly and no cancer and it will just all roll on from there and we will all have an amazing August!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

she first said 7 weeks 3 days but re did it and said 7 weeks 5 days which is just out of my calculations but she said it can be +/- 5 days and to just go with the 7 weeks 6 days till i get my 12 weeks scan x any ideas what that other sac could be? she said it was fine and it was of no concern im just curious lol as was deffo ony one last time lol


----------



## fletch_W

TWINS! haha i dont know hun. great news that baby is fine! did hubby and your son go in with you? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> And thanks Cath. It is a rather dark line lol!! And with the anger and the ovulation pain I'd say I am releasing an egg imminently! So glad I was a bitch to oh last night and we dtd lol!!! Just showed him my opk as he's home on his break and he was laughing at my excitement!! Come on spermies, go get that egg!!! PMA, july's luck is turning round, fletch will have first BFP, then mrs d's op will go brilliantly and no cancer and it will just all roll on from there and we will all have an amazing August!!!

Hahahaha it is exciting to see that pos OPK tho! it means you've done really well in keeping an eye on them and you know youve done your best to get that egg!! WELL DONE!! hahaha are you in the 2wwtomorrow hun? im well jell if you are i love the 2ww :-( lol 

I think my HCg is coming below the 100 now as my bleeding is slowing down so im gonna start my opks, give me something to do for the next 2 months and im going to moniter when i OV cause as soon as these next 2 months are up BANG im gonna get pregnant,,,,,,,just like that lol xxx i wish haha xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cath youre nuts lol. i HATE the 2ww so much its goes soooooooooo slowly for me :( i wish i had more tests in the house lol i keep looking at my test and convincing myself im seeing things

i believe thats gonna happen for you cath! :) the lucky streak is beginning!


----------



## cathgibbs

take a pic hun and put it on countdowntopregnancy.com or .co.uk forgot which one it is now and you can invert the pic etc or take a pic of it and change the camera settings to (i think) its Sepia or negative and it should make a shadow where the line is.....xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

okay ill try it on my camera


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay let's have a look fletch!!

Cath that's a really good idea to do opk's before you can ttc again so you can monitor when you O. Make sure you make a note of symptoms each day so you know the signs......my obvious ovulation sign is rage!!! Haha! And yeah I think I'm either 1dpo today or tomorrow. Gonna test two weeks today if AF hasn't shown yay!! The O pains are mega strong now so I don't know if that means I'm releasing the egg any minute or coz its aching from already releasing the egg lol!! Maybe to be safe I should say that today is O day so I don't test too soon.


----------



## fletch_W

i think im having myself on but i can see it better on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1209.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fletch_W

theres nothing there. its all in my head :(


----------



## cathgibbs

you know Bailey i think mine is rage too??? thinking back on the months i Ov i rememeber being an absolute bitch to OH? yeh i normally jot down my symptoms after O but never gearing up to it, think i might just do that! couldnt hurt to do it could it!!

i cant expand it right now Fletch as i dont think my boss would approve lol ill have a look after 4.30 hun! exciting! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It's not all in your head it's hard to see on these here!! Trust me, thursdays will be way darker and a definate BFP!!! You are changing july's luck hun honestly, I can feel it!!

Post a pic without inverting it!


----------



## fletch_W

lol okay hold on. see if i can get a decent pic x


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> theres nothing there. its all in my head :(

DONT say that hun!! NEVER say that!! mine wouldnt show on here till i was about 12DPO, ill have a look when i finish work chicken, xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i cant seem to get a pic cos its not dark enough. i will just have to wait until friday :( im convinced its in my head. oh well xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im excited for Friday now, hun its not in your head, i know what you mean tho! Can OH see them? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

THURSDAY I can't wait til Thursday to see your bfp haha I'm on my phone so I can't enlarge very much I'll have a look when I get home x

Wow bailey what a dark opk I'm glad you ranted at oh and did the deed x

Cath that's a great idea I'm going to opk whether I can ttc or not to get to know my cycle better x

Bump congratulations I'm glad your bean is doing well I love the avatar got any more pics I can't make your avatar any bigger? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh Mrsduck, it will keep us occupied aswell and we can egg each other on as im sure these ladies will all be getting their BFP's in the next week or so!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i havent shown him as i dont want to get hopes up. i want to surprise him in a really special way and if i get a + on friday then i probs wont tell him till we get home from chester as he really struggled to not say anything last time lol


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> Yeh Mrsduck, it will keep us occupied aswell and we can egg each other on as im sure these ladies will all be getting their BFP's in the next week or so!! xxx

Egg each other on hahahahaha that really made me chuckle, I'm sad aren't I lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thats what I will do too fletch, I want to tell him with a cb digi that says "pregnant" lol. I only did that one test last time and took a picture of it and sent it to friends! I've still got the pic on my phone and I can't bring myself to delete it now.


----------



## fletch_W

lol! we will be 'egging' you on too :) were all in this together remember :)

i had a day dream this morning, we all had a joint baby shower. it was so cute xx


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:
 

> Thats what I will do too fletch, I want to tell him with a cb digi that says "pregnant" lol. I only did that one test last time and took a picture of it and sent it to friends! I've still got the pic on my phone and I can't bring myself to delete it now.

i havent deleted mine either! lol i want to get it printed and put it in my memories box xx


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww I bet that would be do cute and so awesome!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha no pun intended with my 'egg each other on' comment lol 

ladies do you think this is mean........

Iv been thinking the last couple of days that if i get my BFP in september im not going to tell OH until a few days before our scan at 6 weeks (we have to have an early scan because of the EP) after the MC and the EP its made him so scared and im afraid that if i have another MC its going to put him off trying alltogether, do you think im being silly? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Awwww I bet that would be do cute and so awesome!!

Thas lovely hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah me too. Sometimes I feel like I can't delete it as its the only evidence I have that I was ever pregnant.


----------



## fletch_W

no not at all hunny! i wanted to do that too but i dont think i could keep it in for 8 weeks lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i know its going to be soooooo hard lol, the last time i was preg he hated the fact that i would do tests before even telling him i think i might be but im just petrified of something going wrong and him saying 'Cath - no more now' i dont know what i will do............xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think that you should tell him, I think you need his support and although it was upsetting for him it was worse for you as you had all the physical pain too. And he will need to know of you do mc again Hun so personally I would let him know. I know it might make him feel scared about ttc again if there (god forbid) was to be another mc, but that's natural and I'm sure you could talk him round. But that's all irrelevant anyway coz you are gonna get your sticky bean in 2 months and you should share every second with your oh.

Of course that's just what I'd do hun, its whatever you feel.


----------



## baileybubs

Do you think he would say no more if you had another mc Cath?


----------



## fletch_W

i think my heart would break if dh said that to me. its up to you but if something was to happen again (i know that it wont cos we are getting our luck back) would you want to break it to him having kept it from him? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well after the first MC i asked him how many mc's he would let us have before he wanted to stop and he said what ever i was ok with but after the ep and me being in and out of hospital i think it scared him and he did tell me that seeing me in hospital made him not want to try again but i told him to stop talking silly lol im saying i would keep it a secret but i know for a fact i wouldnt i just couldnt keep my mouth shut but ....oh i dont bloody know lol seeing him hurt - hurts me more xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies never give up! No matter how hard it is! Your long journey will be worth everything when you are holding your baby on delivery day. :hugs:

AFM: Dr. Appt. went great! I've found the HB a hundred times and wrote it off as bloodflow. Etc. I thought it was to low... As DD was 160-170, well this baby is 135bpm.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Leinz thats Lovely!! I bet it was great hearing HB! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure was. I slept barely 2 hours last night. Worry and a ball of nerves. And today was so beautiful I cried.


----------



## fletch_W

that so great Leinz! :)

cath i dunno what to suggest then hun. only you can make the decision. but you wont have to cos were all gonna get our sticky beans :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw leinzlove that's great news hun, amazing!! When do you get to see the little bean then?

And Cath you are sooooo lovely, being so bothered seeing your oh upset! I'm the same, my oh is a "manly" kinda man, doesn't do emotions but it broke my heart seeing him cry the day we had our scan (god I'm filling up again just thinking about it!) but this will all make you both stronger as a couple. And this will be your sticky bean hun this time so don't even be worrying about another mc and having to try again xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: July 26... I've booked a early private gender scan. And then I'll have another 5-6 weeks later.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thank you hun :hugs: i have to stop talking about it now as i keep filling up in work and i cant use the 'no im not crying i just yawned' saying any more lol, i love our little group, can tell each other anything :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It would be so hard to keep it from him cath x

Leinz that's fantastic news I'm so happy for you congratulations x

Fletch FRIDAY it gets worse each time I read I definitely can't wait til Friday I admire your patience x


----------



## baileybubs

Leinzlove said:


> Bailey: July 26... I've booked a early private gender scan. And then I'll have another 5-6 weeks later.

Doh I'm so dumb sometimes!! I already mentioned that this morning didn't I?! I knew you had a scan on 26th lol, I'm so dopey!!

And Cath - think of funny things!! This may make you laugh, I've actually started talking to my oh in bnb talk.....saying we are gonna bd tonight, telling him I'm buying some more opk's and hpts etc....and I am saying these thing exactly as they are written here. I think he thinks I've gone cuckoo!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsduck and Bailey you pair just made me lol!!!! hahahaa!!

im the same though, isaid to oh the other day about how quick my af was after mc and he went wtf you on about!??! Sometimes ladies we need to think about where we use this slang lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I talk to my hubby in b&b talk all the time it's a standing joke in our house dh, bding etc if anyone uses one I don't know what it means I ask him

Oh dear we are all need therapy x


----------



## fletch_W

hahaha bailey thats funny. i was just talking to paul about why i have a phobia of pain killers and nearly said 'cos when i got my bfp in march' and had to stop myself and say 'positive pregnancy test' lol 

cath i feel the same, were like a little therapy/support group. i never talk like this to people in person cos im more of a listener than a talker. but i feel so comfortable with you girls and feels like we have been chatting for years x


----------



## baileybubs

I know I think it's really lovely, and I feel like there are so many things we can talk about too!! It's really nice and has been so much help for me. My oh does whine that I'm always on here so I always say "ok do you want to know what my cervical mucus was like today?" or "would you like to hear me complain for the millionth time that I'm sick of everyone else around me being pregnant and having newborns" to which he quickly shuts up lol :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies u having been skiving at work lol...

I'm name is Cheryl and I'm a b&b pee on a stick addict lol :haha:

Fletch I wish u had a frer right now I want to see ur lines. X

Bailey I'm sure u hav caught ur egg..xx

Leinzlove thts great news looking forward to ur scan Hun..cx

Cath u encourage me to be bad lol... But since I've started my OPKs il need to just keep doing them lol..xx

Mrs duck tht is so gd af got u and it will be away for going into hospital Hun...xx

You ladies are great I also say things to hubby like OPKs and lets bd lol...lol..x

I love this little thread I'd never get through the upset I've had recently if it wasn't for my b&b lucky thread... :hugs: all round ladies...xxxxxx

Does anyone even remember wot the name of this thread was to begin with?xx


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies u having been skiving at work lol...
> 
> I'm name is Cheryl and I'm a b&b pee on a stick addict lol :haha:
> 
> Fletch I wish u had a frer right now I want to see ur lines. X
> 
> Bailey I'm sure u hav caught ur egg..xx
> 
> Leinzlove thts great news looking forward to ur scan Hun..cx
> 
> Cath u encourage me to be bad lol... But since I've started my OPKs il need to just keep doing them lol..xx
> 
> Mrs duck tht is so gd af got u and it will be away for going into hospital Hun...xx
> 
> You ladies are great I also say things to hubby like OPKs and lets bd lol...lol..x
> 
> I love this little thread I'd never get through the upset I've had recently if it wasn't for my b&b lucky thread... :hugs: all round ladies...xxxxxx
> 
> Does anyone even remember wot the name of this thread was to begin with?xx

I think it wa called something like trying before first af


----------



## baileybubs

Poppy should know the name!!

Oooh I'm getting excited about going driving!! Just wish it would stop raining!!

Cheryl - id keep up with the opk's! And don't be disheartened if you don't get a positive soon, I started them at cd10 and only got my positive today on cd21!!! Thought it would never come!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup lots of skiving today......I went back to work after hospital but have spent half of the afternoon on here 

I agree with you all, I don't know what I would do without you lovely ladies to chat to and your PMA is keeping me going xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey enjoy your driving tonight, I hope the rain stops for you x


----------



## CherylC3

Cheers poppy, bailey enjoy ur cruising lol happy driving...x

Mrs duck wot u like u deserve a skive lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm panicky now coz it will be the first time I will be driving without a dual control!! And in a different car eek! But I'm excited too!! I'm 98% excited 2% scared, or maybe it's the other way around lol!! It's like everything in my life at the moment, I got promoted and that was scary/exciting, getting married, getting pregnant! I think I might be an adrenalin junkie!!

I'm watching don't tell the bride! They all cry about the dress, I don't know why? I suppose if I got a massive meringue dress I would cry, but I think so many dresses are so beautiful that it wouldnt matter. I couldn't let me oh do our wedding planning, he cant even plan his next meal let alone plan a wedding!!!


----------



## fletch_W

lol bailey i hate that show! they cry at everything. but i agree i would never have let dh plan our wedding cos it would have had a fishing theme -_-


----------



## CherylC3

Lol fishing theme now tht is something I wud cry at... Aw u will be fine bailey, fletch love the pic..xx


----------



## fletch_W

i thought id put an avatar up incase anyone was having an off day, my craziness can cheer you up :)


----------



## CherylC3

Love it :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, a fishing theme, I agree Cheryl I would cry at that!!

My oh would make sure there's a pool table there, in fact if I book the de vere then there is a pool table in the pub part next door to the wedding suite!! I think I'll ban him from playing it on our wedding day....it's an addiction with him, he plays one game and he has to play another and another!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Coolio on the avatar fletch! I can't get mine uploaded on my phone!! Argh!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd hav a pool ban Hun Norway at ur wedding all his attention must be on u...xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you'll be fine hun, you'll love it and all your nerves will go once you get going x

It's that time again what's for dinner?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol fletch your avatar is cool I like it!!!
Lol @ Bailey he couldn't plan his next meal lmfao love it have a fab time driving chick 

I'm having chips from the chippy tonight  yay!! Walked past the Jewllers earlier and my ring I wanted for my engagement (well whenever oh decides to make an honest woman out of) is sold out,safe to say oh had a stinking text.....before you all say maybe he has bought it for you,I know he hasn't cause hes not in the same mind trap as me booohoooo xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I just noticed I put Norway instead of no way lol I'm the blonde one of the group obviously lol..xx

Aw cath enjoy ur chippy I'm having haggis again lol.. Aw babe u nd to get him told to make an honest woman of u Hun...xx


----------



## fletch_W

were having kiev and chips lol. a quick oven tea tonight.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Norway, made me laugh Cheryl!! 

And I'm sure when he's ready Cath he will, believe me just a proposal means nowt, it took my oh another year to actually come around to planning it!!

Omg I'm watching a nightmare don't tell the bride!!! It's awful it's making me want to cry, he's got so much wrong!! I think she gonna say she won't marry him!!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha Norway!!!!!

im fed up of telling him now, until he does im going to pout like a child lol!! 

sounds like we are all having simple meals tonight yummmmmmm cheryl.....haggis?? whats that all about lol is it nice? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhhh tests are getting lighter!! its bittersweet isnt it?? zxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too I've gone for pie and veg

Cath just do like me and start planning, men never take a hint. I started by saying lets go to this wedding fayre which he agreed to after saying 'but we aren't even engaged yet'. We had been together 6 years at that point. I would still have been waiting if I was waiting for him


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: cath xx


----------



## fletch_W

yay cath! yeah mrs duck had the right idea, if you know youre gonna marry him then get planning now :) 'accidentaly' leave a bridal mag lying around haha :)


----------



## cathgibbs

awwww i would feel like im tempting fate then? he would FREAK if he seen that hahaha he freaks out when he goes in my pregnancy draw lol saying that i think any normal man would haha!! 

i think what gets me is that he got engaged to his gf years ago and his family hated her and she ended up stealing £10k off him, his family love me, i tell him whatever i spend if its our money so why hasnt he popped the question lol!! Men!!!! hate them at times lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

do you ever talk about getting engaged? if so what does he say? why not when you are in town next, walk past a jewellery store and look at necklaces and then wander over to the rings? lol thats what i used to do


----------



## fletch_W

whats the ring like that you have seen? can we see a piccy?? :)


----------



## baileybubs

I agree, I would hint about it, it depends what he's like though, my fella needs to be hinted at to do anything!!


----------



## CherylC3

Haggis it's not tht nice but hubby loves it...xx

Love the pic bailey..xx
Great ur pg tests are getting lighter Hun. Xxx

Ur right mrs D men are hopeless at these things they nd to be pushed.x
Wots the ring like Hun?xx


----------



## CherylC3

I love photo avatars mean I can put ur faces to ur names :)


----------



## cathgibbs

i cant find a picture of it :-( it was mega cheap too reduced from £500 to £270! 

the band kinda hugs the diamond if you get what i mean lol! I txt him saying Ggggggggggrrrrrrr!! my ring has now sold out!!! and he txt back 'awwwww never' haha so sarcastic!! well i took him into the shop and had a look at other things then walked over to the rings and showed him it and he did study it for a while then smiled and walked out , the week later i went back in and said 'ohhh Nick quick come here and laughed and he grabbed my hand and pulled me out of the shop laughing :-( its not funny tho HMPH!!

I imagine haggis to be like faggots?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bailey your pic is cute hun!!! i want to change mine now lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah cath its like faggots! hubby loves faggots. sounds so funny putting that xx

maybe find a similar picture? how many diamonds has it got? i love rings lol


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO!!!!! haha thats tickled me Fletch! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol!! 

love the pic. we dont have a nice couple one :( just wedding ones that are getting boring cos i always use them ha how bad does that sound


----------



## CherylC3

Lol wot is faggots??? Maybe he bought u it. X


----------



## cathgibbs

its VERY similar to this, the one i wanted the diamond was slightly bigger, its a diamond solitaire? White gold ...........i can dream!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

CherylC3 said:


> Lol wot is faggots??? Maybe he bought u it. X

these are faggots x

cath thats gorgeous!!
 



Attached Files:







2220459531_b4e528d6f2.jpg
File size: 162.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

lol fletch that doesnt sound bad it sounds honest!!! haha you crack me up girl!!

cheryl faggotss is ummmmmmmm something to do with cows? is it liver? or i think it might be the cow bits that cant be used for certain foods or i might just be making things up now lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

They look like meatballs don't think they taste the same lol..xx

Lovely ring and tht pics lovely Hun..x


----------



## fletch_W

haha im a terrible wife!! my ring is sort of similar to that one cath but 2 small diamonds and its not as pretty lol!! im so ungrateful. 

theyre disgusting cheryl and they stink lol but hubby loves them.


----------



## CherylC3

https://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## CherylC3

Aw us ladies are never happy lol... Haggis tastes awful u shud google it yuk x


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Lol wot is faggots??? Maybe he bought u it. X
> 
> these are faggots x
> 
> cath thats gorgeous!!Click to expand...

Fletch that made me laugh sooooo much I had tears and everything, just typing this is making me laugh more :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

The photo I mean........it just tickled me


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that ring is lovely, maybe he did buy it for you???


----------



## MrsDuck

I love all the new avatars xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol me too when I first saw them xx


----------



## CherylC3

I don't kno how t upload photos can u do it from ur iPad?x


----------



## Poppy84

U lot.... Stop talking! I can't keep up haha

Cath- I love that ring. Leave a pic out so he knows what to get u


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes I think so go to go advanced then manage attachments then browse and then attach the pic


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ok I was trying to post a pic of haggis lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've only just stopped chuckling from the faggots!

I'm not sure what was so funny but I couldn't stop, dh asked my what I was laughing at and all I could say was faggots he looked at me as though I was an alien and walked off upstairs.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol our DBS and ohs think we are nuts because of b&b lol..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch did you tell him its because he loves faggots lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol!!! I just almost spat my cup of tea everywhere! He's a huge faggot lover ;-) 

If anyone is reading in on this they'll think were bonkers xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's coz we are xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha true  and I love it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

On a totally different note did anyone else request a free tester of bb cream and the anti wrinkle cream that Davina advertises? I know I'm a bit older than you lot but i don't really have any wrinkles but I was requesting the bb cream and the anti wrinkle cream was there too so I thought what the hell

Anyway they turned up today so im going to give them a go


----------



## fletch_W

oo iv just sent off for some lol. love a good freebie. is it any good?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know I'm going to start using it tomorrow, I'll let you know.

If anyone wants to get some free samples here is the link

https://secure.garnier.co.uk/_en/_gb/BB-cream/samples/form.aspx


----------



## MrsDuck

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## fletch_W

i agree its very quiet in here tonight. mrs duck put channel 4+1 on again xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so far ive read back to faggots lol not even gonna ask!! lol been at work tonight and some guy asked what the 5 australian steaks were like... i said show me what you mean on the menu.. he showed me the 5oz steak haha tool!! any way i was ill at work wanted to come home my back was killing me had to go sit in the loos for 5 mins lol any way hope u are all good!xx


----------



## fletch_W

haha!! australian steak that really made me laugh! hope you feel better soon bump :) good night all xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer im ok now tho nausea is on its way back for bed time and im bound to catch a cold now i have a poorly lil man sleeping next to me in bed lol and im not on about the oh haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies it's chat happy as always!! I've been out driving woo! Missed all the juicy gossip bit also been laughing to myself about haggis and faggots!! Incidentally I love both haggis and faggots lol! I used to be a chef so I'm used to eating weird things but haggis is one of my faves!!!

Well I loved driving my car!! Although I stalled a few times and had a few blips but all was ok lol!!

Hope you all had a lovely day!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey love the pic!!

Gonna read back now!

Sorry been AWOL my photOgraphy has taken off and I'm SO busy!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I can't read back anymore. Faggots, haggis wtf lol!!!

Fletch bfp?! Ahhhhhh show me!!! 

Cath glad hcg going down. Still sucks though! 

Well I can't sleep. Gonna get up and make a cha!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani I'm glad your back,your really talented with your photography chick xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thanks Cath. How you doing?? Read your ring posts. My dh wasn't ever gonna get married then out of the blue proposed :) I think dh got you the ring! My dh got it right and bought the one I'd watched all my life in a shop!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I had a early night with hubby he had to get up a half 4 for work so felt sorry for him...x

Hey dani :wave: how u doing?xx 

Is it Friday yet? I want to see tht BFP fletch xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hey Dani, not sure about the Bfp yet, there's still a line on my test but I'm sure its an evap, my tests come on Thursday but I'm at work til 8/9 and will pros go straight to bed. So gonna test Friday, ill be 13dpo so hopefully will get a reliable result. I'm kinda nervous tho cos I woke up with af cramps today and an ache back. Im struggling to eat my bfast. I never eat it but if I am pg I'm gonna have to force myself. 

I LOVE photography!! What an awesome job!  really good to see you back. Xx

What's everyone got planned today? I'm working til 1 than again at 7 xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm working 10 till half 3 today another great wee shift... Then once I'm in get my Jammies on and snuggle on the sofa with hubby and Gus boy. X


----------



## fletch_W

That sounds lovely  I'm hoping this nausea is pg and not my shredded wheat lol


----------



## CherylC3

A Hun ur definitely preggers :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

I can't believe how many posts are on this thread...xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol whenever I go on the forum jump part, were always the the top cos we keep posting lol. 

Oh I dunno.. Friday needs to hurry up so we van know for sure! 

I'm off to work. Have a lovely day. Enjoy your snuggles 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hav fun at wrk. Hope ur sickness eases. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Dani, how lovely of your oh to get it for you!! i bet you were chuffed when you seen the ring!!

Fletch how you will not poas tomorrow evening i do not know lol youve got such willpower its unreal!! your def pregers though hun you dont need a test the neausea is enough lol!!

Cheryl im mega jell of your day!!! i want to go home already!!

im having a mare of a day already lol im soaking wet and iv lost the piercing out of my wrist but OH said he will buy me a new one, i think he thinks that will take my mind off a ring haha no chance!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

WHEW! That was a marathon catch-up session. I tell ya, not having proper internet is really hindering my BnB usage.... and I don't like it! LOL Faggots and haggis, you girls are hilarious 

But, the BT landline just went in so that means I am going to log off and set up my internet and I will (hopefully if all goes well!) be back full force very soon!

Especially since I work from home on my laptop (I am a graphic designer) so I can log in as many times as I want and no boss hanging over my shoulder! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhhhhh get that internet up and running Mrs!!

Your job sounds amazing!!!

Bailey im glad driving was fun hun! you will pass your test soon!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur right cath it's a ring u want u should of said no il buy myself tht if u get me my engagement ring lol..cx

Tawn ur job sounds fab... Get the Internet going bnb is missing u lol..xx

Right I'm off to work catch u crazy ladies later :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

hasoftapple said:


> haha I liked piss very apt

Sorry?


----------



## Tawn

Whooo HOOO! Internet is up and running! Thank god, I am too cheap to pay for 3G on my phone and my little T-mobile dongle was a pain in the bum to use. Now I can get back into the BnB groove, and I guess get some work done too :haha:

Yeah, my job is great especially since I can mostly make my own hours. I was in the process of getting my Masters degree in the States to be a primary school teacher, but then decided to move across the pond and none of my certifications transferred. So this job kind of came my way and the pay is great and I love it as a creative outlet and the challenge of coming up with good advertising, logos, etc is really fun! (I am unbelievably un-artistic in most ways, but give me photoshop and I can create you a masterpiece!)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh could you make a nice picture of me and oh look nice enough to hang on a wall lol?? xxx


----------



## Tawn

grrrrrr i wrote a long reply to you cath and then bnb wigged out and lost it! ok, here goes again lol

I could definitely work on a photo of you and OH if you want! It's not what I do for work (I work more in image creation--like making webpages, advertisements, logos etc) rather than photo editing, but since I have photoshop it has all those tools for fixing blemishes (not that you have ANY!) whitening teeth, putting nice filters on to make the colors more interesting and all that jazz if you want me to have a go for you! The only thing is, you would have to have a pic that was of good quality to start with (high resolution) cause I wouldn't be able to do much on a grainy photo (like a pic from a phone etc) cause they are such low resolution/pixel ratios. Did that make sense?!!?! Let me know if you have a pic in mind and I can pm you my email addy


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine does that all the time!! does it go back the User CP!?!?! HATE it when it does that!!

hhmmmmm i think all the pics we have are off my phone :-( i love love LOVE black and white pics with just a splash of colour like a pink tye or something, my sister done it for a few of her wedding pics and it looked fab, im useless at stuff like that, ill have a look through my computer and if i see any could i send you 1 to see if the res is any good hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh hun, the b&w with a pop of colour thing is something I can do for you easy peasy. If they are off your phone, they will probably be good enough quality to put in a normal sized frame, but if you want to blow it up into a large print you'll prob want to use a proper camera and then I can try and work some magic on one of those ;) If you send me over what you have, I can check it out and make it b&w and pull out whatever colour you want hun and then go from there if you like! I'll pm you my work email addy as that is what is hooked up to this laptop.


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i was thinking just the standard size as i want a pic of me and OH to go on our sky box in the bedroom - the colour of our room is gonna be black, white, and a redy/pinky colour if you get me? i also got a few grey items from Next so i think grey/white and a pinky red will look fab!! when im on lunch ill go on my facebook and get a half decent one and then ill send it over to you, thanks chick! xxxx


----------



## Tawn

No worries hun, that sounds super cute! You've got me going now, I am messing with some of my and DH's wedding pics now! Hahah, any excuse to put off work ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha sorry hun!! i think we have all hit the decorative bug recently havent we!! something to keep our minds of TTC...............and work lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Definitely, plus all of you girls keep changing your avatars, it's giving me the itch! lol


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> hasoftapple said:
> 
> 
> haha I liked piss very apt
> 
> Sorry?Click to expand...

I saw tht too think it was someone out to take the piss.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies home for lunch and to do my OPK lol.. Still skiving?? Tut tut x


----------



## fletch_W

I was telling my mum about our faggots conversation and I was crying with laughter, she looked at me as if I was let out for the say lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry fletch I ended up going to bed early so didn't see your post what did I miss on c4 + 1? I used the bb cream today, I'm not a fan it's very thick and sticky but it looks ok on. 

Dani nice to see you back where is everyone seeing your photography, I want to look? 

Bump you made me chuckle about the steak

Cath is there a chance your oh did buy that ring? I hope so x

Tawn what a great job you have. My wedding photographer was pants I was contemplating getting dressed up in my wedding dress and having more done. Maybe I need to have a play with photoshop

Cheryl another nice shift x


----------



## CherylC3

Lol anyone tht knows I go on bnb thinks I'm nuts lol...lol... How u feeling?x

My OPK is getting darker woop woop I'm excited :)


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha sorry hun!! i think we have all hit the decorative bug recently havent we!! something to keep our minds of TTC...............and work lol xxx




CherylC3 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasoftapple said:
> 
> 
> haha I liked piss very apt
> 
> Sorry?Click to expand...
> 
> I saw tht too think it was someone out to take the piss.Click to expand...

I must have missed that??


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d I'm not a fan of bb cream I tried it before I like Estée Lauder double wear once u start tht u can't go back lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I sent away for the free samples to try coz I keep seeing it advertised but it is really thick and sticky I didn't like it. I normally use the clarins foundation which I love but I thought I'd give the bb cream a go to see what the hype was about.

Have you got a positive opk yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Not yet but it's getting darker I'm on cd 9 so I think maybe fri or sat it shud be pos... I hope so cos hubbys early shift this wk.. When he's late I nd to wait up on him to bd lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Got loads of cm now so il bd tonight just to make sure I don't miss it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh that's a good sign get bding hun xx


----------



## CherylC3

One of my clients I was at is due in 4 wks I so wish it was me with her perfect baby bump it's her 1st and she's never had a mc why is it so easy for some but so hard for us?? :cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl i was thinking the exact same thing, i was on daly mail and there are a few celebs on there who are preg and i was thinking 'i wonder if they have had any mc or if they got preg first time' everyone would ask me if the mc and ep has put me off and i would say no but the last 2 days i am petrified of getting preg again incase i have a mc or ep, why cant we just have safe sailing pregnancies?! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I kno it's rubbish I mean I'm desperate to become pg again like last time and as soon as ur pg u are shitting urself, I think it's because u kno there is a chance of having a healthy baby.. I think unless I got sat down and told by a dr I couldn't hav kids I'd keep trying...xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Pmsl at that post!

Mrs duck - dani rose photography on FB. Fully booked until sep now!

Tawn awesome job! I hate PS, I use LR. I have it but it's so confusing! I need someone to teach me! 

Fletch I'm in evap pain with you. Why did I poas, why?! Lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll have a look thanks dani, wow til September that is good.

I'm with you ladies how come others breeze through their pregnancies and ladies like us have constant suffering? 

In true bailey style we will be mummies very soon all of us xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani your doing really well to be booked up until then hun!! Good for you chick i bet its taking your mind off things?! Put the pic of your test up, how many DPO are you? i cant get over how many evaps you have!!!

excuse my french but its a pile of shit that the bad luck keeps coming our way, it does give me hope that you hear about these women who have mc after mc then have ivf and concieve and then a year later they conv natural! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, I go away to actually get some work done and look what happens lol!

Dani, I can't wait to check out your photography hun! If you want some tricks on PS I am on CS5 and can walk you through it if you need. The only thing is, you need to buy add-ons for the good photo filters that are best for photo editing, but a lot of them have free trials so you can make sure you like the selection before you buy it. Till Sept! WOW, good for you! That is amazing!

Cheryl, an almost +OPK already!? I am soooo jealous of your early O! My super long cycle is for the birds :growlmad: Get bd hun!

I know what you girls mean about us having so much trouble with this.... I was so unbelievably excited to be pregnant when we found out, I sobbed uncontrollably when I found out it was ectopic. I feel like a tiny bit of my dream has been taken away from me, and I never get to have that amazing experience of just being happy and pregnant, I will always be worried now that it can go away again :( And I know it is weird, but being a stepmom makes me realize even more how much I want to have my own baby, I love stepson SO MUCH and DH and I are raising him to know he is "ours" (not cutting out his mum, she is just kind of MIA in his life) but it will never be the same as me being the one who kissed his cuts better, and cuddled him when he was a baby etc etc. And even he keeps referring to the 3rd bedroom as the baby's room even though we call it the box room or the spare room and have never told him we are trying for a baby, he just asks for a sister (he wants a girl lol) all the time, and has for almost a year even way before we were ready to try!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh tawn that would make me cry. I'm sure he'll have a little sister before too long xx


----------



## fletch_W

my mother in law is a fine example of PMA and makes me not lose hope when im grieving, she had 7mcs one after the other and still carried on until she got her rainbow baby and now i have a beautiful sil. im just not sure i could cope with 7. 3 girls who i know just got married recently and have all just announced they are expecting. makes me pig sick. but i then think how much more amazing it will be that we have waited sooooooo long and been through sooooo much to get there. :)

Dani its awful!! its so faint i cant tell if there is any colour in it which is making me think evap :( ! in the morning i might run to the chemist over the road and buy their own brand test lol! do co op do tests? i cba going now i need to have a nap before work and shake off this nausea. i feel like iv been drinking for days and its finally caught up with me. like a hangover from hell. might have to do a spot of apple bobbing ;)

tawn and dani you have the most amazing jobs!! im stuck pulling pints for old codgers down the local members club haha! if we dont have a baby this year im going to uni next year to do midwifery. iv always wanted to do it and thought 'why the hell not' so im gonna set up a ucas account in september and go from there.


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Fletch!!! you are pregnant!! im afirad no amount of apple bobbing is gonna shift that 'hangover' feeling chicken!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My god how did she cope with all that???

If you still feel that shitty then I think you must be pg yay xx


----------



## fletch_W

I'm not getting to excited cos I could be coming down with something. :-( but ill test tomorrow morning cos I'm staying at my mums and there is a chemist on the street behind her house  ill go before I have to pee  
Aafghh I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## Tawn

OMG fletch so excited for you! I got super sick with the craziest worst cold EVER when I was pg the first time! fx'd hun!

Cath, I sent you over a lil' piccy :) Hope you like it chick, I got a little creative on the background as there was usually some random people behind you two lovebirds :) I will do some more later (and keep them in the normal background if you like), but I have conference calls tonight and should prob get on with my shit! lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn your amazing!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Haha thanks hun. I love doing stuff like that. It is way more fun than the big ad campaign I have to work on tonight :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!!

Fletch - you need to test!!! It's driving me bonkers!! I really hope that your "hangover" is pregnancy!!

Dani and Tawn - you both have such great jobs I'm well jell, I clean bums for a living :rofl: least I'll have practice for when I get my rainbow baby lol!! Nah I love my job really but it's not what I want to do permanently.

AFM - what do you guys think of my opk today?? It's my last one but I'm just gonna take today as O day.....getting sick of testing and waiting on O now. No more opk's for me, next month I'm ntnp, I'm sick of being disappointed and all the waiting. Think I'm having a fed up day today!
Me and oh have had a serious talk and we are gonna move. We are both a bit fed up of our jobs and our house, so we are gonna have a change. Feel in a right low mood today and got mega backache!! Really dont wanna go to work at 5pm, cba!!
 



Attached Files:







95982994.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tawn

awwww bailey, maybe a big change is exactly what you need! that sounds very exciting!

I think the OPK looks a lil bit lighter. I would think today is probably O day! YAY!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies! Man everybody here talks so much I can't keep up lol lol. Had a 12 hour shift yesterday so was super tired and didn't come online. Tried to get OH to BD but he wasn't up for it boooo! Maybe I wore him out the night before which he claims was the best sex in his entire life LOL I felt proud as he was a bad boy in his younger days so there were many women in his life before me lol ... anyway I'm not fertile yet so no big deal. I hope ill be entering my fertile time soon I want my BFP!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so! Getting really tired at the mo and will be working 14 hours tomorrow, don't fancy having to dtd when I get home tomorrow night!! I'm hoping that just dtd last night was enough, but thinking we should tonight too.


----------



## fletch_W

It certainly looks lighter today. Aw a change sounds exciting! To a new city or just a new part of town? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol go Shellie!! Your oh is a lucky man :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

To a new city, well town. Gonna move to Blackpool I think. It's my hometown and as oh is a chef there's so many chef jobs there, unlike the dull social scene that is chorley!!


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Sorry fletch I ended up going to bed early so didn't see your post what did I miss on c4 + 1? I used the bb cream today, I'm not a fan it's very thick and sticky but it looks ok on.
> 
> Dani nice to see you back where is everyone seeing your photography, I want to look?
> 
> Bump you made me chuckle about the steak
> 
> Cath is there a chance your oh did buy that ring? I hope so x
> 
> Tawn what a great job you have. My wedding photographer was pants I was contemplating getting dressed up in my wedding dress and having more done. Maybe I need to have a play with photoshop
> 
> Cheryl another nice shift x

It was the 74 stone woman. I'm not looking forward to my sample now lol


----------



## cathgibbs

a new change will be good for you both hun!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Chorley makes me think of peter Kay lol. Aw blackpool sounds lovely. I did my nvq at beneast college much nicer than where I'm from lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha it does with me too Fletch!! Chorley FM - coming in your ear!! LMFAO!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that's all I ever think too!! It's a nice enough place to live its just so boring!! There's about 3 restaurants that are good and so no real jobs that are gonna be good for oh. And I like my job but it not what I want to do. Ideally I want to work as an advocate for people with dementia as I kinda specialise in dealing with dementia and it's diagnosis but there's no jobs going at the moment in the north west that deal with it so that's why I'm working with learning disabilities. 

I'm quite excited about the idea of moving, and think we're gonna do it whether I get pg or not. 

Back to sunny old blackpool for us lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

a change will do you both good love, new opportunities new friends new community new START which means BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh cath are you going to us us your pic tawn did for you? 

Tawn good luck with you conference call later I hope all goes well.

Bailey you are normally the PMA queen. A new start with a change of scenery sounds nice. My nan who im very close to has dementia it is so tiring for us all I take my hat off to you.

Fletch I can't wait to see your beautiful line tomorrow.

I'm having another shit day today is it this awful weather that has put people in a bad mood or what but I'm sick of being on the receiving end of it this week


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah i said to on that all these things going on now like wedding planning, changing jobs and moving, it would be hard work being pregnant too but it would be sods law!! But that's a good thing, I don't care! A baby will just make it that much sweeter!! Plus my mum an dad live in Blackpool so it would be nice for me to be closer to them when I have my first baby. At the mo we live opposite his mum and dad but they have 4 other grand kids and made it clear they think its too soon for us to have a baby by asking me if I'm going back on the pill the DAY AFTER I mc!!! So being closer to my family would be nice.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey just finished :) 

Fletch u are pregnant I'm with Cath no bobbing will shift tht lol... Maybe hav faggots for tea and u might feel better lol :haha: 

Bailey keep bding Hun I think a move wud be good Hun...x

Tawn I'd do some work uve been skiving with cath all day lol.. Ur stepson will get his little sister. X

Shellie hope u o soon..x

Cath and mrs d :wave: how I doing?x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d hope ur ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I forgot to say yesterday's opk was positive so I would take yesterday as o, I don't know what your test says but the ics say count your first positive opk as o xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I usually am full of PMA but just feeling a hit blue today, fed up is more like it actually. But I know I've got so much to look forward to, just having an off day. My oh is really upset about his job and I think I'm feeling sympathy fed up for him lol!!

I hope you are ok hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Does it? I thot it was the 2nd one lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Bailey I forgot to say yesterday's opk was positive so I would take yesterday as o, I don't know what your test says but the ics say count your first positive opk as o xx

Yeah on some sites I've read your first opk means o day and on others it says when you get your next negative after a positive is o day.


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I just noticed your siggy PMA PMA PMA lol :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl i nearly LOLed in work at the faggots then haha!! 

im good thank you chick, had a bit of a mare of a day to begin with ....and to end with really, im either really quiet in work or stupidly busy and im now all of a sudden stupidly busy ARGH!!!!

awww Mrs Duck :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Heres the pic........ :-D xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Does it? I thot it was the 2nd one lol. X

i thought that too lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Now I'm completely confused about opks aaaaaaaaaargh

Awwww the picture is gorgeous xx


----------



## baileybubs

So of I've had three days of positive opk's (with today's being lighter then yesterday but still looking positive) would you say that yesterday was O day??

Cath and Tawn loving that picture!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d are you doing anything nice at the weekend? Maybe get your oh to spoil you rotten and do lots of fun and relaxing things to take your mind of a this horrible stuff?


----------



## MrsDuck

I have no idea I'm lost (no wonder I'm not pg)


----------



## Tawn

LOL, Cheryl you are so right! I need to buckle down and focus on work, conference is in 45 mins! Looks like DH will have to do dinner tonight, which means something unhealthy I am sure as he only knows how to cook like 2 things--burgers & frozen food :haha:

I am sure you chatty ladies will leave me with loads to catch up on after I get done ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

We have a boat rally with lots of other boats to another one of the islands where dhs parents live so that should take my mind off the op til Sunday when I'll be all panicky. I'll be drinking so will probably need to give the highly recommended apple bobbing a go haha

What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## Tawn

PS: Bailey, I think that today is O day. From everything I've read, the first + is your surge peaking, then you O 12-36 hours afterwards (no matter if you surge stays high/goes immediately as it is the push to get the eggy out). But, I could be totally throwing you off course! lol. OPK, our addiction and our insanity :wacko:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn stop b&b ing and go get ready for your call good luck xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ps its not as glamourous as it sounds we have a little boat you get blown away and soaked, it's not worth doing your hair or makeup before going out on it haha


----------



## baileybubs

Lol well I hope that it can help take your mind off things. As for me it's my dreaded weekend in.....working 14 hours tomorrow, 12 hours Saturday, 10 hours Sunday and 12 hours monday!! I'll be thinking of you Monday though hun x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht photo is gorgeous cath..xx

Sounds fun mrs d...x


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey hope u caught ur egg Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bailey that's an awful shift what long days.

Thanks hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Ladies, i love it, gonna print it off to go in a little frame for our bedroom.

Tawn OH loves it!! thank you hun!!!

I love it that everyone is cocking on to the apple bobbing on the weekends haha!!! 

Bailey you have really long days hun, fairplay to you chick. i find an 8 hours shift tiring with just 2 hours of travel on top!!

Mrsduck :hugs: i hope the boat ride turns out good, the good thing is we got good weather forecasted this weekend YAY!! well the south has :-( i dont think Scotland is looking ok just yet! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Boo scotlands never good weather lol..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its normally Wales that gets the shitty weather too hun!! i think iv grown webbed feet these last few weeks lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol mines are going webbed too lol :haha:


----------



## Tawn

Aww glad OH likes it Cath! 

AFM, waiting for my conference to start! Typical, I hurry to get myself ready then the other people are late :telephone: 

We are finally going to get to explore our new neighborhood this weekend! There are loads of parks, bike paths and even a pond to explore so super excited


----------



## CherylC3

It's quiet in here tonight lol..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Very quiet!!! Just came home from shopping,found out my grandfathers got lung cancer in both lungs,nothing can be done for him,he has to have more tests next week,how horrible must it be to be told I'm sorry we can't help your going home to die. I'm so upset I can't stop crying,my nan isn't very well so relies on him for shopping and meals etc,they have been married for over 60 years I can't get my head around the fact she now has to watch her husband die and nothing can be done...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath I'm so sorry hun :hugs: what awful news and your poor grandparents what devastating news :hugs: xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness Cath, I am so sorry hun :hugs: Cancer is an awful, heartbreaking disease that is awful for the person afflicted and every person who loves them. My mum died of pancreatic cancer 4 years ago this summer, at only 45 years old, and it still hurts almost every. My heart hurts for your nan, you and all of your family sweetheart. Cry and get angry, you are most definitely allowed to be heartbroken, but try and spend some time with him to make some more good memories before the end because they will be precious. I know that is no consolation, but we are here for you chick


----------



## Poppy84

Oh cath :-(
That's so sad and awful!!!!! I hate cancer. One of my best friends has bowel cancer. It's just horrific.
Thinking of u xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you tawn and I'm so sorry to hear about your mother,I really don't know how I'm going to face them without breaking down but I have to be brave for them,I can't stop crying we are so close and I can't imagine how scared he must be :-( cancer is themost horrible disease in the world,my poor grandparents have already lost a son to it and now this,poppy so sorry to hear about your friend hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: :hugs: thts such a shame
Aw poppy sorry about ur mum Hun :hugs: and poppy ur poor friend..xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Oh no Cath sorry to hear about your grandfather :( I hope they can at least help him feel comfortable and as pain-free as possible if nothing else can be done. 


AFM, I'm sitting here on the couch, and OH is fast asleep on the other side (and it's only 6pm). Turned me down again for BDing tonight! He's too tired he said. I suddenly feel like I'm the man who wants sex and he's the woman with a "headache" lol. Yesterday was fine that he said no but today kinda annoyed me. Especially cuz I'm not sure if I'm getting into my fertile phase cuz I had some of what looked like EWCM, but other times nothing more then sticky/creamy cm. When I've had that happen before it turned out I wasn't actually fertile. But still, I can't know for sure that I'm not starting into it. And I can't say anything about that to OH cuz then he really won't wanna have sex cuz he doesn't wanna know any of this ttc stuff cuz he doesn't like the pressure even thou he really wants a baby too. Grrrrrrr! I think I'm just fustrated because i feel like I only have a couple of months left until I should probably hold off on TTC. So I'm upset that I cant have sex!!! Even if it's just "practice"


----------



## fletch_W

Cath I'm too sorry for your sad news hunny :-( I cannot even begin to imagine what you are feeling right now. My love and thoughts to your family. And lots of huggs for you xxxxxxx 

Poppy and Tawn I'm sorry for your mum and friend. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Mrs duck that sounds like fun!!  have a great time. 

Bailey what an awful work load, but think of the pennies for your wedding  AND that's 4 days you're busy in your tww 

Shellie that's pants that oh is tired :-( hopefully with all his sleeping he will gain some bding energy  

Hi everyone else!! Sorry if I missed anyone out. Been an awful shift super busy and I'm now off to sleep. Will be up at 8:30 to nip to the chemist hehe. Just nervous!! :-/ good niiiiight xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

I break up from school tomorrow for 6 weeks yay


----------



## Tawn

Oohhh Poppy, 6 weeks off school! Sounds heavenly! What you gonna get up to chick?

Fletch, HURRY UP AND GET TESTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw 6 wks wud be amazing I'm so jealous...xx

I kno fletch I'm desperate to see ur BFP. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Oh id love 6 weeks holiday! What bliss! Poppy are you a teacher? 

Chemist opens at 9. I'm just hoping the chemist has their own brand because I don't want to fork out £9+ for 1 frer or cb. 

As for the weekend plans, I'm off to stay in Chester Saturday night and on Sunday were off to the zoo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I hope your oh gets mojo back soon, maybe he's coming down with some bug?

Poppy 6 weeks off sounds great do you have any holidays or anything nice planned?

Fletch I love Chester it's so pretty and Chester zoo is great have a lovely time. 5 mins til the chemist opens............xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch its 8.59!! GET TO THE CHEMIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

I did the test. BFN as expected :-( that cheapie was def an evap line. How cruel. Oh well, here's to august!


----------



## cathgibbs

what test did you use chick? Your symptoms were so good tho!!! did you use fmu? :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Numark pharmacy ill try tomorrow with a frer. I still feel sick and my back is horrendous but no sore boobies anymore. :-(


----------



## Tawn

Awww Fletch, so sorry hun! But you aren't out till the witch shows! Your symptoms are really really good! Fx'd for you hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry about the bfn fletch was it with fmu? Don't give, up how many dpo are you now? Fingers crossed you get a beautiful line on the frer tomorrow xx


----------



## fletch_W

That's girls. I used fmu but apparently these Numark tests are 50miu and I'm only 11/12 dpo so Fxd for the frer. Also I dipped it instead of midstream does that matter? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh yeh use a frer tomorrow chick! how long did you dip it for? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

50 is high for only 11/12 dpo stay positive tomorrows frer will be more sensitive. I don't know about the midstream or dip?


----------



## fletch_W

I dipped for maybe 5/6 seconds? I'll try the frer with tomorrow's fmu as I'm up again at 8 so will let u all know. I don't feel pregnant but I also don't feel af coming :-/


----------



## cathgibbs

you normally have to dip for double the time you would for midstream hun, i know with a cb digi you dip for 20 seconds whereas you have it in midstream for 10 seconds, yeh try tomorrow hun, im sure you will see a nice big fat juicy line!!

OMG your never going to believe this ladies but .....I think.............I dont think I KNOW.....................I CAN SEE THE SUN!!!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

50 is way too high for 12dpo, keep the faith lady! :thumbup: Can't wait for a FRER update tomorrow morning!

AFM I am having one of those days where I am feeling sorry for myself about not being pregnant yet/still. Gonna go for a run now to try and shake it off and to get some happy endorphins pumping :) Chat to you ladies in a bit!


----------



## fletch_W

Aaahhh okay. Maybe I did it wrong then. 

Yay for the sun!! We've had two days of scorching hot weather and now its all pants and cloudy. 

Is everyone at work today? Xx


----------



## fletch_W

'In a bit' love how British you're sounding  have a nice run. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch ur not out till the :witch: shows I got a bfn with a tesco test and my frer the day b4 was very dark so u will get ur lines on a frer Hun...xx

Cud u send the sun up here pls??xx

Started at 9 and leaving the house at 11:30 working till 7 :( I can't believe how much I hate working even tho I'm self employed. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I so want to be a lady of leisure.. I'm away to do my OPK. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

are they getting any darker hun? 

What do you do again, is it a hairdresser?

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy Anniversary Dani  xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah hairdresser. They look like they are getting darker just don't want to miss it. X


----------



## CherylC3

Happy anniversary dani. Xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

It's very quiet in here today. 

Happy anniversary Dani xx


----------



## Tawn

Whew, feel so much better now! The great thing about our new house is it is surrounded by bike/walking paths and there are some great parks and even a huge duck pond all hidden, so it was a very nice run. 
 
Cheryl, I wish you lived closer hun! I am desperate for a haircut--I am one of those people who let it grow out until it is super long and then chop it all off (and repeat) lol. And you should post your OPK pics up here! I love looking at other people's sticks, especially when I can't pee on one yet myself to feed the addiction! :haha:

Fletch, lol don't get me started about sounding British! All my UK friends take the mick out of me for sounding like a Yank (making me say yogurt and tomato over and over hehe) and then when I visit back in the States they call me out for any slang I have picked up here! After 5 years with DH, I am the mutant stepchild of both accents :haha:

Dani, happy anniversary! I forgot how many of us have July anniversaries, and June birthdays! Summers are busy on this thread! I hope you and DH have some great anniversary babydancing and make a surprise bean hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Cath - I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather, big hugs to you and your family xxxxx

Fletch - you are deffo not out yet, 50 is way high, you are sooooo preggers!!

Tawn - I had a feeling sorry for myself day yesterday too, was out in town and the pregnant women were out in full force to taunt me with their perfect baby bumps :-( hope you feel better, you will get your rainbow baby really soon.

Dani - happy anniversary 

AFM - I've had slight spotting??? Wtf??


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm implantation spotting!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!

Sorry ladies im mega mega busy today - from the looks of it i think everyone else is too! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm only 2dpo or so I think so I'm really baffled!!! I'm starting to think I made it up!!

I'm on a 14 hour day and currently waiting for a course to start that I'm on, been waiting 40 mins now but it's ok I'm glad of the rest!!

I don't know why I'd be spotting it's making me bonkers!!


----------



## cathgibbs

sooooo weird?? you def didnt ov earlier caue the tests only started getting dark 2 days ago didnt they?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was Monday I think it was darker and deffo positive on Tuesday......hmmmm weird! Oh well, all I can do is wait another 12 days and see what's the dealio!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mega busy here too, I'm still at work just needed a quick b&b fix while waiting for my 6pm appointment x

I'll Catch up later xx


----------



## Poppy84

Yes I'm a teacher. Off to France on mon. We will be spending our first wedding anniversary on 30th July in Disney woohoo.

Fletch I don't think i got a BFP on a 50ml test for a few days. U need a 10-20ml test and in sure ull get ur BFP xx


----------



## fletch_W

Busy ladies!! I just got home from a funeral. Was meeeegggaaaaa busy :-( I'm collapsed on my bed after downing a huuge pint of water as I didn't get chance to have a drink at work just sips here and there. 

So glad to be home. Hubby is bringing my eBay parcel home later so hopefully its frers but can imagine its cb digis which are 25miu so what should I do? 

Poppy France sounds amazing!!  have a fantastic time. 

Bailey iv heard of ovulation spotting but dint know how common it is? 

Cath how are you feeling today? Big hugs Xxxx 

Mrs duck how are your nerves for Monday? 

Had some mega strong cramps today but not low like af. So I'm confusled lol. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, no idea what the spotting could be!? How strange? But hopefully it is a good sign?

Poppy, I forgot we have the same wedding anniversary! I am so jealous of Disneyland, we'll be lucky if we manage a romantic dinner as we don't have anyone to babysit stepson! 

MrsDuck, I hope the weekend is worry free for you and that you get through Monday easily enough! Fx'd you get good news!

Fletch, those cramps are early pg cramps! Where is Bailey's PMA? lol I really hope you have FRERs in that ebay box to use tomorrow morning!

AFM today couldn't have been any busier, right after I got back from my run, our estate agent called and aparently our tenant has pulled out at the last minute for our flat, so now we are stuck having to re-market and will be having to pay the mortgage and double council tax :growlmad: THEN father in law called saying his car broke down about 30mins away. So we call AA to get him signed up, pay 150 quid!!!!!!!!!! cause he can't afford it as he is unemployed only to have them tell us OOPs it was just a dead battery! Uhg. Now DHs brand new laptop has just broken and we are trying to see if it will be covered as it is only about a month and a half old. Bad news in 3's huh? So now I am going to have to be up working all night because I hardly got anything done today with all the drama... I really hope we used up all our bad luck today and that things turn around cause that was some EXPENSIVE bad luck!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Id love to cut ur locks Tawn. Xx

I think it must be ovulation spotting Hun...cx

Fletch pls test with a frer tonight?.. Xxx

I've been busy none stop today.. Tawn I nd to learn how to uploads pics xx


----------



## Tawn

Uploading pics is kind of a pain on here. You need to upload it to an image hosting site (like photobucket or flickr) and then come to BnB and click the little icon of the mountain in the reply box. Then you copy the link to the image you've uploaded (the web address) into the box and then it loads! Pain in the bum, but it is worth it to have us all squinting at your lines!


----------



## CherylC3

Il try tomor then hun. Lol..xx


----------



## fletch_W

Great news!! It's frers!! I just rang Paul to ask him and he opened it for me cos he's at home!! I think ill test with fmu cos I don't want another test like the last two. Fxd! 

Tawn I'm so sorry to hear about your day :-( xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Can't wait Hun. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy84 said:


> Yes I'm a teacher. Off to France on mon. We will be spending our first wedding anniversary on 30th July in Disney woohoo.
> 
> Fletch I don't think i got a BFP on a 50ml test for a few days. U need a 10-20ml test and in sure ull get ur BFP xx

Happy anniversary for 30th and have a lovely time in France x



fletch_W said:


> Busy ladies!! I just got home from a funeral. Was meeeegggaaaaa busy :-( I'm collapsed on my bed after downing a huuge pint of water as I didn't get chance to have a drink at work just sips here and there.
> 
> So glad to be home. Hubby is bringing my eBay parcel home later so hopefully its frers but can imagine its cb digis which are 25miu so what should I do?
> 
> Poppy France sounds amazing!!  have a fantastic time.
> 
> Bailey iv heard of ovulation spotting but dint know how common it is?
> 
> Cath how are you feeling today? Big hugs Xxxx
> 
> Mrs duck how are your nerves for Monday?
> 
> Had some mega strong cramps today but not low like af. So I'm confusled lol. Xx

Was the funeral anyone close?
I hope your parcel is your frer if it's a digi I wouldn't use it either use an ic or a frer a digi is going to need a couple more days.
I am fine thanks I'm really busy at work then got a busy weekend away so I shouldn't have much worrying time it will be Monday before I know it




Tawn said:


> Bailey, no idea what the spotting could be!? How strange? But hopefully it is a good sign?
> 
> Poppy, I forgot we have the same wedding anniversary! I am so jealous of Disneyland, we'll be lucky if we manage a romantic dinner as we don't have anyone to babysit stepson!
> 
> MrsDuck, I hope the weekend is worry free for you and that you get through Monday easily enough! Fx'd you get good news!
> 
> Fletch, those cramps are early pg cramps! Where is Bailey's PMA? lol I really hope you have FRERs in that ebay box to use tomorrow morning!
> 
> AFM today couldn't have been any busier, right after I got back from my run, our estate agent called and aparently our tenant has pulled out at the last minute for our flat, so now we are stuck having to re-market and will be having to pay the mortgage and double council tax :growlmad: THEN father in law called saying his car broke down about 30mins away. So we call AA to get him signed up, pay 150 quid!!!!!!!!!! cause he can't afford it as he is unemployed only to have them tell us OOPs it was just a dead battery! Uhg. Now DHs brand new laptop has just broken and we are trying to see if it will be covered as it is only about a month and a half old. Bad news in 3's huh? So now I am going to have to be up working all night because I hardly got anything done today with all the drama... I really hope we used up all our bad luck today and that things turn around cause that was some EXPENSIVE bad luck!




CherylC3 said:


> Il try tomor then hun. Lol..xx

What a nightmare of a day you have had I hope thinks are on the up now xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just seen your last post fletch yay good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani happy anniversary x

Bailey I hope your dates on your ticker is slightly off and it's implantation bleeding x


----------



## fletch_W

Hi Mrs duck. I was just a bar staff for the funeral. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'm up to date now, well my shitty day yesterday continued today everyone just wants to be awkward at the moment and I'm away tomorrow afternoon so wasn't going into work tomorrow as I need to get everything ready for Monday and I don't get back til late Sunday night but now I have to go in, not only that I'm going to have to go in early as I've got so much to do aaaaaaaaarghhhh

I have phoned lots of clients that I am currently regularly dealing with to say that I won't be in work for the next few weeks as I have to go into hospital for an operation and I can't believe that nearly all of them asked me what I am going in for.........I felt like saying woman's issues just for a laugh to see their reaction, I wouldn't dream of asking but maybe that's just me??


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> Hi Mrs duck. I was just a bar staff for the funeral. Xxx

Oh sorry did I miss read? I wondered why nobody else commented on the funeral xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol I may have worded it wrong but I think I posted that I was working a funeral this morning? Can remember. I'm sorry your last few days have been rough. I wouldn't have dreamt of asking! Say something silly like, bum implants lol xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bum implants :haha: I didn't think of that one


----------



## fletch_W

Haha I'd make your day and shut them up at the same time


----------



## Tawn

Lol, bum implants. Fletch you crack me up, perfect timing I needed that chuckle!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh Id love boob and bum implants lol... I'd take anything thts going to be honest lol..x


----------



## fletch_W

its weird that it was the first thing that popped into my head Haha xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol ur Proper nuts missy. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

fave song!!

https://youtu.be/ikif16Fws8o


----------



## CherylC3

I couldn't open it Hun. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't get it it load fletch, is it working for anyone else?

What is it?


----------



## fletch_W

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikif16Fws8o

try that one its lego house by ed sheeran but its a cover by stooshe


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't open that one either fletch, I'll google it xx


----------



## fletch_W

im into cover versions and i really hate ed sheeran but they cover his song beautifully xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I found it but probably not the version you tried to post they are in a studio somewhere?


----------



## MrsDuck

What song did you all get married to or have as your first dance and for you lovely ladies that are due to get married any ideas on what songs you will choose?


----------



## baileybubs

Me and my oh's song will be Paul weller you do something to me!

And evening good ladies, just finished my 14 hour shift and going for a well earned beer!!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh fun game! We walked down the aisle to an orchestra/symphony version of Metallica's "Nothing Else Matters" (such an amazing love song, if you listen to the lyrics and the symphonic version is amazing!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hssb3Do42w

Then we exited to this :) Such a happy song to dance back down the aisle to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2sKH8yjVsM

And we danced to a remixed (slowed down) version of "Just Like Heaven" by the Cure.

hahah totally unorthodox choices, but very us.


----------



## MrsDuck

Beautiful song bailey. Enjoy your well deserved beer.

I suppose I should share mine as I asked the question.

Dh plays the piano and used to play bob Dylan's make me feel your love which became an adele hit (which I think is even better) so I walked down the aisle to that which oh had recorded his own playing so that it was special to us


----------



## Tawn

What about your MrsDuck?


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I can't open yours either, I'll google them what was you exit song?


----------



## Tawn

Haha you beat me to it :) That is such a cute story! How amazing and personal


----------



## Tawn

It's called "sunshine, lollipops and rainbows" by leslie gore :) You will laugh when you hear it. It is just so happy!

Plus we had secret confetti cannons with confetti in our wedding colors go off when we were announced man and wife, so it was raining purple and green confetti and we danced through it laughing down the aisle :cloud9:


----------



## fletch_W

I walked down the aisle to songbird sung by all angels, exit song was jack Johnson's better together and danced to love me tender but frank sinatras version not Elvis xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thats lovely mrs duck!! (my iPhone just corrected my spelling of duck there, clearly I type your name wrong a lot!!)

And Tawn sooooo love that song nothing else matters!! Brilliant choice


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn that sounds ace! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

And fletch OMG how are you being so patient!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Lol cos I'm only 12dpo. And I'm not expecting a strong positive til like Monday. But will test with my frer tomorrow morning and let u all know.


----------



## Tawn

I know right! I think it is time we play devil with her now, and start telling her to :test: NOW! Lol. I seem to remember you gals doing that to me about a week ago :winkwink:


----------



## fletch_W

Haha!! Nooooo :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that sounds wonderful the hotel where we married would have had a heart attack if we had done that, they moaned enough about confetti blowing back in the lobby from outside

What brilliant song choices too xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Ok fine, but you gotta make sure you post a pic of your FRER tomorrow then! I am so bored in my cycle right now, AF just finished today CD6 and now I prob have 10-15 days before O, so I gotta live vicariously through you ladies!...... in that sense, Bailey, you got any more symptoms besides the spotting!? lol


----------



## baileybubs

FLETCH TEST!!!! Lol no really I admire your patience.

I've just been reading about ovulation spotting and apparently it occurs just before you ovulate......which can't be right!! I'm on cd23, I normally O cd14-18 I can't have only just O'd, stupid body!! Lol, so confused!!


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah Bailey! Lol (just to take the focus off me a bit ;-)) 

I'll post if its + I promise  xx


----------



## MrsDuck

My word its been quiet all evening and I was going to post my wedding question and go to bed and you've all come on line and got chatty, don't you lot sleep? Haha

Fletch I can't wait to see your bfp in the morning xx

Hubby is calling from bed so speak to you lovely ladies in the morning xx


----------



## Tawn

Haha Mrs Duck, I don't know how they let us get away with it! They told us they would just cut the confetti into the grass and let it decompose naturally, no big deal. But then after we did it they realized that they hadn't thought about the fact that they had a wedding the next day after us so the poor workers had to go around picking up the confetti bit by bit (and it was EVERYWHERE) to try and get it clean for the next wedding. I couldn't look anyone in the eye I felt so guilty, even though they had Ok'd it multiple times beforehand lol


----------



## fletch_W

Good night Mrs duck! I think I'm gonna retire to bed too. Night girls will see you on the flip side. (Bit of American tor u there Tawn lol!!) Sorry I won't do it again xx


----------



## baileybubs

Apart from my usual ovary ache and little pin like feelings in my uterus but I had them last month too.....oh and dizziness but I've been at work fr 14 hours and not eaten much.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch very romantic song choices (I just needed to get one more post in to get me through til morning) night all xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh sounding good Bailey. Fx'd this is your rainbow cycle hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, it would be great but I'm not getting my hopes up this time. I'm acting more "normal" this month. Not worrying about drinking alcohol, gone back to caffeinated coffee and such.


----------



## Poppy84

Fletch... Test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yes fletch test again!!!!

Afm, I'm super annoyed with OH. AGAIN he turned me down for BDing and was in bed before 8!! And I had again some weird ewcm so I may or may not be in my fertile time (don't think I am but still not confident enough in saying i'm not for sure) Apparently he has zero memory of turning me down yesterday, and he claims he was waiting for me to make my move on him. But I guess he was so tired when I did that he doesn't remember. Turns out OH has been skipping out on his coffee the last couple of days, so I made sure to set up our coffee maker to make some for him when he gets up at 4:30am cuz OH + no coffee = very tired OH + very frustrated fiancée!! Unfortunatly thou coffee or no coffee, I'm working evenings tomorrow while he's working days so we wont see each other at all :nope: So I will make sure to make him coffee again for Saturday morning so when he comes home from work at 2:30pm I can jump him. If he says no I'm kicking his butt!!!


----------



## CherylC3

God you ladies comice to life at night lol... I had an early night.x


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie sorry your oh isn't playing ball I hope you pin him down on Saturday xx

Fletch let's see those lines :test::test::test:


----------



## CherylC3

I walked up the aisle to here comes the bride as my dad said it was tht or nothing then our 1st dance was Newton falconer dream catch me as tht was our wee song when w met...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Where is fletch hiding? Hope she's not having a long lie I'm work 12 hours and won't get to see till 9 tonight :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaw that's cute x

Did any of you learn a dance for your first dance? 

I love weddings can you tell?


----------



## CherylC3

We were going to but never and we looked terrible like 2 kids at a school disco trying to dance with someone for the first time. :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie u nd to get oh told ur the boss when it comes to bding.. U not doin OPKs Hun?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know with all eyes on you and you just sway backwards and forwards


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d 3 days to go Hun, it's flew in, how long hav u got off r work for the op?xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah lol its so funny.. Most cold must look like tht doing there first dance. X


----------



## fletch_W

BFN :-( I'm out for sure. Got a busy day so won't be on til later. Have a great day ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, where you at lady? I need a FRER update!


----------



## Tawn

Awwwwww hun. So sorry for the BFN! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know you lot have helped the time fly by. I have no idea how long I'll be off work for I think a min of 2 weeks but I have no idea but dh seems to think I I heard him say to his mum that I'll be out of action for a couple of days?? I hope recovery is that quick


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch I'm sorry Hun I didn't get a positive till like 15dpo :hugs: just wait and see if af doesn't come test then. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully it will be Hun and Youll be back with us crazy ladies ttc obsessed style lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no fletch I'm so sorry it could just be late implantation you aren't out yet xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn did everything go well with your conference call I forgot to ask sorry xx


----------



## fletch_W

Well, if af doesn't come ill test on Monday. I'll order a few cheapie for when I get home. I'm okay with it. Just not okay with this back pain :-( sorry I couldn't bring you girls the lucky streak back. Hopefully Bailey will and we will all follow  xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully af stays away. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks MrsDuck, you are such a sweetheart! Yes, it went really well, it was just a strategy call for a new promotion I am heading for one of my freelance clients. So basically just boring marketing strategy stuff before I went ahead and made all the flyers and ads etc. Haha, graphic design doesn't sound so glamourous now huh?

What time do you leave for your boating adventure this weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad it went well now the exciting designing bit

I leave about 3 ish but have got so much to do before then. The weather is beautiful here today so it should be a lovely crossing


----------



## CherylC3

Have fun mrs d xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks guys for the anniversary wishes :)

Was an ok day. Off to Glasgow today to malmaison just dh and I. Overnight stay. 3 course meal etc :)

Promised him I'd not use phone so won't be on much. Also I keep getting pop ups when I use this site on my phone??? Free stuff, dating stuff... Wtf?! 

I feel sick. I'm 7 or 11dpo. What you all think??? My cervix Is gone, unreachable!! 

Will try come back!


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Fletch sorry bfn :(


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Dani, those are very good symptoms! Have fun this weekend!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was meant to walk to Greig to Ellie goulding, your song but the power in Cyprus was out lol. 

Our first dance was a mix of pixie lott use somebody and then it went screaming into sex is on fire! The whole dance floor was mobbed. Was ace!!


----------



## CherylC3

Dani Rose said:


> Thanks guys for the anniversary wishes :)
> 
> Was an ok day. Off to Glasgow today to malmaison just dh and I. Overnight stay. 3 course meal etc :)
> 
> Promised him I'd not use phone so won't be on much. Also I keep getting pop ups when I use this site on my phone??? Free stuff, dating stuff... Wtf?!
> 
> I feel sick. I'm 7 or 11dpo. What you all think??? My cervix Is gone, unreachable!!
> 
> Will try come back!

Aw hav a nice time..x I keep getting they pop up dating things on my ipad too.


----------



## CherylC3

When u testing dani??xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I've been testing but if I'm 7dpo it's pointless. Any idea of my chart?? 

The pop ups are crap are they! I can't close them on phone so have to keep going back and reloading!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah me too they only started a cpl days ago.. I don't do charting Hun so don't hav a clue. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all!!

Awwww Fletch sorry its a BFN but like the girls say, it could be late implantation chick!!

Oohhhhhhhhh Dani!!! they sound so promising hun!!! Test on Monday hun, on my last pg i got a bfp at 9dpo!!!

How is everyone else?

OH and i dtd last night and it was sooooo painful, gonna ask the hospital sunday if its normal! i was in tears!!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh no, Cath! That sounds awful! Do you think maybe you have an infection or something? Or do you think it is just sore from your tube being stretched for so long?

:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no idea hun! when they done the LAP they said the tube was only enlarged slightly !?!? I think it could just be pain that will be there for a while, it woke me up Wednesday night but only for a few minutes, awful weird, just wish it would stop now!! i want to dtd without pain!!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

It's okay Cath. Life seems to be on the up so not gonna let a bfn get me down  sorry your in such pain :-( let us know what the hospital say. Hopefully its just part of the healing process and nothing bad Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Glad to see you have PMA chick!! your right! your not gona let one month put you down, onwards and upwards!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

PMA all the way


----------



## Tawn

You girls and your PMA inspire me! When I get all down and feel like I'll never get pregnant again you girls remind me to be positive. We all are lucky enough to know we can get pregnant, and we WILL get pregnant again!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

I was feeling positive until dh decided to be upset that he thought I was pg too but looks like I'm not. Unless I did implant late. Shall see on Monday. 

What are you ladies up to tonight? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im hoping you will have a lovely suprise on Monday hun, and not AF!!

ummmmm.......... im making home made burgers after you all decidedto talk about them the other day then chill out lol got such a busy weekend ahead, Jessie J is performing about 2 miles away from where we live and i really want to go but OH doesnt fancy it :-( 

What about you hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone!!

Fletch - sorry about bfn but keep the faith, its still possible you'll get a BFP on Monday!! Don't forget that most hpts promise that the CAN give a positive up to 3 days before AF but that's just only for a small percentage of pregnancies, most pregnancies won't show BFP until the day AF is due!! PMA!! 

Cath - so sorry about the pain when dtd!! That must be horrible, make sure the doc checks everything is ok hun! And the burgers sound delish!!

Dani - ooooh those symptoms sound good!! Hope you have a lovely weekend away and come back to a BFP Monday morning!!

Tawn - your job still sounds far more glamorous than mine, yesterday I had blended baked beans spat all over me :rofl: 

Mrs d - I really hope you are doing ok hun, not long now! Hope your plans for the weekend helps you relax!

AFM - weird achey pains but I got thoseast month too so just gotta wait another ten day to see if AF shows!
Trying to get my oh to look for jobs in Blackpool now as I really want to move lol!!
Gotta work tonight :-( should have been my day off but I'm stupidly picked up a shift. 
My landlady is really annoying me!! She's having an evaluation done on the house coz she's changing mortgage lender and out back garden desperately needs gardening, so she's decided that I need to do it all before Tuesday!! She just doesn't seem to understand that the state of the back garden will not effect the evaluation!! And I'm working all weekend and Monday!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey you sound like me, once you have an idea in your head you have to go with it and you want it done!! 

Why cant your landlady get someone to do it instead of you hun you work long shifts!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Coz she says it's our responsibly to upkeep the garden (which is in our contract) but infer were moving out I'd deffo make sure it's all taken care of but at the mo weather is shite and we are the ones living with it!! Grrrr just so annoyed coz it won't have any bearing on the evaluation but she thinks it will!!

And she wants it spotlessly tidy in the house!! She's a bit dizzy and thinks that would matter!! Thankfully oh is off Monday but if it's pissin down what can he do?
I guess the worst that can happen is she decides we have breached out contract and have to move out but that will only give me ammunition to get oh to move to Blackpool lol, so who cares?!

I am deffo a person who has to get something done! I want to book the wedding at the de vere like now but everyone keeps telling me I should look at other venues first.....in my eyes why should I look elsewhere when I know I love the first place I saw? Plus my dad works there so he can make sure everything is spot on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no the shitty days are catching.

Sorry about the baked beans bailey and your unreasonable landlady I hope the gardening doesn't take too long xx

Fletch I really hope you get a lovely line Monday xx

Cath sorry you are pain hun I hope it's nothing serious xx

Dani great symptoms sounds like there is the chance of 2 Bfps on Monday xx


----------



## cathgibbs

how you feeling MrsD? Not long now hun xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I have finally left work and left all my stuff for someone else to deal with.

I feel fine at the moment just packing for our boating weekend away which will keep my mind off things but I'll be pooping myself on Sunday xx


----------



## cathgibbs

the weekend away sounds good hun, like you said something to take your mind off it, i bet you will be but just remember you will be fine, it will be nothing - your a strong woman if you can handle a mc you can handle anything life throws at you! We are strong women!!!!! thats my PMA for today!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath and wow that was definitely PMA xxx

Chat later when I'm on the other side of the pond xx


----------



## baileybubs

Phew.....been gardening!!! Now I'm knackered and I've still gotta go to work!! But half of the garden looks better. All the patio is clear and weed free and swept etc. just need the grass area and the jungle that hides at the back of a garden sorting now!! And I figure if she complains I dont care. She won't even let me put a picture hook up why should I bother?!!

Yay for that PMA Cath!! And you are right, if we can get through mc's and come out the other side with positive attitudes and renewed motivation for life then we are soooo strong, and mrs d I just know all will be fine, after all you have got all us ladies praying for you and wishing you all the luck in the world!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CherylC3 said:


> Shellie u nd to get oh told ur the boss when it comes to bding.. U not doin OPKs Hun?x

He says I am the boss when it comes to that but if he's exhausted I feel bad trying to make him. I did try but he really wasn't going for it last night. But next time he says to me about how many times I've messed up his BDing plans, I'm gonna say uhhh well u did it to me too plenty!!! Cuz before he didn't believe me when I say he's messed up my BDing plans, cuz I never said anything and act liek I'm not bothered by it, but I let him know this time I want to and he doesn't and that I'm not the happiest camper! 

I'm going to go out and buy some OPKs from the dollar store today before I have to work. I still feel it's too early but maybe it'll easy my mind about the lack of BDing these 4 days (incuding today) if I'm more confident that I'm not surging yet. I know I had what looked like EWCM yesterday but for whatever reason I tend to have it randomly when I have creamy or sticky cm. Maybe it's the mucus plug coming out before I get into my fertile stage??? At least I think I read that's something that happens? Today I seem to be more on the sticky/creamy side, but I do feel like my cervix is getting just a tad softer the last couple of days so I think I will be fertile soon! (I hope) 



fletch_W said:


> I was feeling positive until dh decided to be upset that he thought I was pg too but looks like I'm not. Unless I did implant late. Shall see on Monday.

Aww fletch sorry about the BFN. I hope it's late implantation too!! 

I never told OH about all the nausea I had at the end of last cycle that nearly had me convinced I might be pregnant. I didn't want him to think I might be too, just to dash that hope away with a BFN, which AF proved it was :( I did tell him about it afterwards when I was on my period, that I had myself almost convinced but I obviously wasn't with AF in town. I feel like I've taken away from him enough with the m/c that I don't even want to talk to him about possible pregnancy symptoms. Probably not the best thing, but at least I can talk about it with my lovely TTCAL ladies!

I'm really hoping this is my month. This is the 4th cycle post m/c and it was my 4th cycle after BCPs that I got my BFP. I feel like if it doesn't happen this month it's not going to happen (which is why I think the no BDing is even more upsetting). We've been TTC now for almost 11 months... well we decided about a week before my birthday (bday August 29) but my next cycle start wasn't until September 13th so I guess more like 10 months .. but still ... I'm finding it really frustrating that things aren't going the way I want them too. I'm getting this all out now because if I let it sit inside my head the stress of it is gonna make things not work out again this month! I have to focus on it all being ok, it'll all be ok!! 

Baily I need your PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

PMA PMA PMA Shellie!!! This month will be your month, we've all had a pretty crap July and so now we are all going to have the most amazing August!! The luck will come back to all of us and this will be your month Shellie. Next time you oh says no to bd make sure you let him know just how you feel about it. I had the same with my oh earlier this week and as it turned out I got my positive opk the next day so was so glad I convinced him, otherwise I may have blamed him if I got a bfn again this month!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, what a nasty landlord! Sounds like moving would be amazing for you in so many ways! Not even a picture! That doesn't let you make the house feel like it's yours if you can't nest! 10 more days! HURRY UP, TIME!!!!

Shellie, it sounds like our OH's can be very similar at O time when it comes to bd. My DH gets totally put off by the pressure if he knows it is +Opk day and it usually turns out to be very frustrating for both of us, but if I don't tell him he might not be in the mood that day because of his split shift he gets super tired. Sigh. Takes a lot of finesse to handle that kind of stuff! I hope this weekend brings you lots of bd and you catch your eggy!

Uhg, anyone else having a monsoon today? Where is the sunshine? This is getting pretty ridiculous and putting a real kink in our plans this weekend!


----------



## baileybubs

We had a monsoon yesterday Tawn, so I've been gardening my boggy marsh rather than what used to resemble a garden lol!

And yeah my landlady is pretty much a pain in the bum!! Can't wait to move lol!


----------



## fletch_W

Hey ladies. Your PMA is really helping. Iv been quite down all day. My cb digis were on my doormat this aft and I want to do one but decided to hide them til Monday if af doesn't show cos I really don't want to see those two heartbreaking words :-( 

Hope the rain holds off for us all this weekend. Bailey tell your landlord she can go whistle.  

Mrs duck have FAB time you deserve it xx 

Shellie I wanted to keep it from him but he knows when I'm being secretive and he told me he wants to do opks and go through everything with me as he hates seeing me upset so I couldn't bring myself to hide it. Plus he said he thought I was pregnant even before I told him I had been feeling sick. You'll get your Bfp thismonth no worries  can't wait! 

Cath how are you feeling today? Are you still sore? 

Dani Fxd for us on Monday!! Have a fabby time in Glasgow. Don't let the thought of doing a pregnancy test take over your mind cos I know that's gonna happen with me lol. And fingers doubled xd for no more evaps!!  xxxxxxx 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope you're all okay!!


----------



## fletch_W

ladies where are you all??


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies been busy in here I think there has been more skiving lol.. I'm just in... So tired..x

Fletch I'm sorry ur dh is upset I hope it's late implantation..x
Cath I love Jessie j I'd love to go and see her..x
Bailey u hav been very busy with gardening lol..x
Shellie thts gd hope u get plenty :sex: in for O..x
Mrs d glad ur finished work now u can hav a fun wknd before ur op..xx

Bailey, dani and fletch I'm hoping we hav some BFP in here next wk..xx

Tawn we hav had sunshine today Which is very odd lol,,xx

My OPK looks darker but I don't think it will be positive till next wk...x


----------



## baileybubs

Omg I was having heart palpitations!!! I couldn't get on bnb lol!! I need my bnb fix!!

Had a rubbish shift at work! Last time I volunteer for a bloody shift I can tell ya!

Do you ladies remember when a friend of mine accidentally sent me a pic of baby girl clothes? Well the exact same picture appeared on my BIL's Facebook today as they have had their third scan and confirmed its a girl saying he can't wait to be a father. Turns out if wasn't my friend who had accidentally sent it me, it was my oh's aunty, she had meant to send it to my SIL not me :-( they are the clothes she has bought for my niece who's due in November. I did really well though coz it hasn't made me cry, I almost did, but I haven't. And I realised that although I have made my peace with the fact I haven't got a BFP yet, and I'd be ok if I didn't this month either (even though I'd be over the moon if I did!) I still haven't gotten over the fact that I should STILL BE pregnant. I should be getting pictures sent to me of baby clothes, and saying how I'm looking forward to be a mother :crys:

But, that's clearly not what fate had in mind for me, and I am a stronger, wiser and more motivated person than I was before and so for that I am thankful. And I know one day I will be where my BIL and SIL are now and I will be the most amazing mother. And I'll be more than ready whenever that day comes. PMA!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Ladies I just had a little bit of a breakdown at work ...

Got my latest work schedule and the schedule is from September to the week in October when my angel would have been due. I couldn't hold back I started crying. I feel so low right now. I wish I could go home and crawl into bed and cry. But I still have another 4 hours and 45 minutes left to work.


----------



## baileybubs

Awwwww Im so sorry Shellie, I felt similar earlier coz I just kept thinking how I should still be pregnant. It's so horrible when it catches you by surprise like that. I hope you are ok. And just remember that your angel will always be with you and be a part of you, and you WILL get your rainbow baby and be an amazing mother. Your angel baby will always be an important part of who you are, but you are a strong woman and you will make it through a of this. 

Remember everything will be alright in the end. If its not alright, then it's not the end xxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Girls I'm sorry you've both had emotional days :-( but look on the bright side, we know we can get pregnant right? I know its easier to dwell on the past and what could have been but try focus on what will be. You'll get your rainbow bfps this month  PMA  

It's been very quiet in here today. Hope you are all okay and have a lovely weekend Xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks huni.

I'm glad that you are feeling ok. I am hoping that your bfn will become a BFP soon!! I am so looking forward to all this new luck we will be getting and all the BFPs coming our way!!!


----------



## fletch_W

I'm not feeling great to be honest. Just trying to keep the PMA alive. I'm feeling the same as you girls as I saw a lesbian couple with a baby today and had to hold back tears as I was in the chippy :-( if they can have a baby then surely I can. I think it was just pure jealousy that came over me. Had a cry with hubby tonight and he personally wanted me to thank all you ladies for keeping me and these last few months. I told him how you all keep my mind off ttc and make me laugh and he thought it was really sweet  

Iv teared up now. I think I'm over exhausted with waiting for a baby that its taken its toll on me today. I also designed my tattoo. I'll try post a pic xxx


----------



## fletch_W

https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/PicsArt_1342827611365.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch hun, you brought a tear to my eye then. You need to thank your oh from is (or me at least!) for being such a wonderful caring hubby to you. You know if you need to talk at anytime I am always here for any of you. And I know it's really hard to keep the PMA AF times but I know we are all meant to be mothers and some day we all will. We are already mothers unfortunately some of us without babies, but we will all get there and I believe in it, I need to believe or else I would just be depressed. Please keep believing hun, no matter what happens xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and If anyone else is still on Facebook feel free to add me to talk anytime I'm siobhan Marie. If you wanna add me and can't find me coz of me privacy controls let me know (I've had a bad experience from having privacy settings pretty lax before so I only allow friends of friends to find me but I'm friends with a few people on here already).


----------



## fletch_W

I opened my fb again today so will try search you. 

Thank you for being so lovely. I'm si glad I have you and the rest of the ladies to talk to and vent to about how I feel, I just with grieving wasn't so god damned hard!! I wouldn't wish the pain and heartache of an mc on my worst enemy but why me? Why us? Such beautiful, big hearted women? I guess that question will never be answered but I really want my baby today. I looked in the mirror and pushed out my tummy to see what a bump would look like lol. Iv gone nuts but I guess its part of the 'getting on with it' process. 

Like you say, we will get there. And when we do what an amazing day it will be xxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Ps. What is your profile pic like? So I know what I'm looking for xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's the same as my bnb avatar hun....if you can't find me pm me with your name on Facebook. I'm hard to find lol!!

You broughta tear to my eye again!!! All I can say is that I know having a mc was the most awful thing to have ever happened to me, but out of it I have made such amazing friends on here like you guys and for that I am so thankful. I would love to one day meet all you guys (and not excluding those not in the uk!!).

I don't know what I would have done without all you ladies, thank you all so much. And I know that soon we will all be comparing bumps and pregnancy symptoms together.

And not forgetting those who are already pregnant!! I love hearing from you guys and can't wait to see the first pic of a rainbow baby on here!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies I'm sorry you all had such bad days yesterday, fletch tht tattoo brought a tear to my eye, I kno how u feel shellie someone was making a hair appointment and it was sept an made me think omg it's so close till oct now when my 1st wud hav been due and I was hoping to be heavy pg by then :cry: but as u said bailey we are stronger now and it has made us better ppl even tho we do get our jealously come out when we see others who are pg especially girls smoking and drinking while pg...

But we will all get our babies even tho it's taking us longer than we thot we will get them in the end...xxxx :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

What are all you lovely ladies up to this weekend?? I'm having a quiet one after having the apple bobbing last wk lol...xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha Apple bobbing. Told dh about that last night and he thought it was genius 

Were en route to Chester  so excited for the zoo tomorrow :))


----------



## Tawn

Shellie & Bailey, there must be something in the planetary alignment because I couldn't sleep last night worrying about how we might not be able to get pregnant post-ectopic. A friend on FB announced her pregnancy, and she is due a month and a half after I would have been due, and DH and I dtd for the first time since AF just finished and I just started freaking out wondering if that was my only chance and it is gone now. It is so hard to be positive sometimes, especially as the time goes on.

So this morning DH asked me what was wrong and I had a huge cry and told him how I worried we couldn't get pregnant after the ectopic and that seeing my friend announce on FB and knowing my cousins are starting trying soon and worrying that it will be hard if they get pg before we get pg again--and he gave me a hug but then it went south quickly. 

Please, try not to judge DH too badly, but I had to get this off my chest and I don't have anyone to talk to about this kind of stuff. After a quick hug, DH said he was worried about me being clinically depressed over this, that he didn't understand why I was still crying over it after so many months and worrying what will happen to me if we don't get pregnant over the next couple of months (that it will just get worse and worse). 

I tried to explain that I was just going through a normal grieving process, and that takes time, but I was pretty offended at being told I am depressed just because I cried over the worry that we can't get pg again after EP--which I think is a pretty natural emotion. So then it turned into a big fight, where I told him he didn't know how to be supportive and sympathetic when people are sad etc etc. I tried to tell him that everyone here on BnB has their moments too, and it is a totally normal way to feel and how p*ssed off I was that he would make me feel irrational or crazy over feeling that way....... sigh. 

I know that after stepson was born, his ex had postpartum so badly she went crazy--literally went off in a shoe shop knocking things off shelves and shouting at store clerks in a rage so badly the shop got shut with her inside and the police were called and she was shipped off to a mental institution for 3 months while a very young DH was left alone with baby. It scarred him very badly and because of it he strongly associates me being sad with a potential for clinical depression. But I am one of those people who needs to express negative emotion to get it off my chest--like releasing a poison. 

DH is amazing in almost every other way, but I really wish I could just be sad about something without him worrying in the back of his mind if I am going to fall apart completely one day. We talked about it afterwards, and he said he'd try to be more understanding when I am seeking solace and comfort, and I know he will try because he really does care (that is why he expresses these concerns) But I wish I had someone to talk to about it who could just listen--all of my close friends and family are 5,000 miles away and the friends I have here in the UK are too new to talk to about this kind of heavy stuff. 

Jeeze, sorry for the novel, but I guess this was my way of getting the poison off my chest. It makes me all the more appreciative to have you ladies to go through these things with. :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn :hugs: I think men deal with it and get over it very quickly, I hide my emotions to my dh and put on a brave face Hun... U will get ur baby I kno how it feels it's hard to stay positive xxxx

Fletch hav fun a the zoo. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hurry up OPK pls be pos, I kno for a fact it will go pos this wk cos dh is Bach shift :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Tawn, my heart is just breaking for you honey. I know exactly how you must be feeling. I love my DH with everything that I am, but he too just does not get this whole TTC thing the way we women do. He's grieved over our losses in his own way, I know, and I know he wants another baby just like I do, but he's so 'together' with his emotions and doesn't understand how 4 months later I could still be consumed with sadness over the loss of what should have been our second child. He's told me more than once that I need to 'talk to someone' about it, but he doesn't seem to understand that I want to talk to HIM, without felling like a crazy person or a broken record.

I also have 2 friends in my mums group who are pregnant and due within a WEEK of my first due date, so that's been hard to deal with, and I did distance myself for a while.

The only thing I can say though lovely is hugs:), I honestly believe that God knows our hearts deepest desires, and that He knows better than I do what is going on in my body, and that when the timing is just perfect and our new forever baby is 'available' from the right combo, we wil fall again and will never having met that prefect baby wonder what life would have been like with any other child.

We didn't experience losses before DD was conceived, and I don't know what it's like to have an ectopic :hugs: but I do know that we waited 9 months to fall with her, and were told that we probably wouldn't be able to conceive naturally at all (and I've now been pregnant 3 times naturally). My point being, it was a difficult wait, but since her arrival I have never wondered about what a different baby would have been like, or wished she had come sooner. And it wil be like that for you too - I just know it. xx


----------



## Tawn

Thank you girls so much.

Mummy, I am so glad to see you back on here and I couldn't have put it any better. Some of your post, I swear I could've written myself. Thank you so much for your kind words :hugs: it helps just to know I am not the only person who feels this way and I am not "crazy" for mourning the loss of not only a baby, but also a dream.

I took some quiet time to myself and took a shower and got cleaned up, and am trying to shake it off. I know eventually we all will get the rainbow babies we want so much, when the time is right.


----------



## fletch_W

Af is here. I'm done with ttc its too heart breaking. I'll be taking a week out completely and then only on now and again. I'm sat drowning my sorrows drinking biggest alcoholic drink. You ladies are so strong and such an inspiration but I can't pretend that I'm okay anymore. It's getting me down too much all this disappointment and the last thing you ladies need is me bringing you down. 

I wish you all, all the baby dust in the world and lots and lots of stickiness when you get your rainbow babies. You are all so amazing. Xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

There is something in the air at the mo. everyone is feeling so awful and I really wish I could make a wish and all you lovely ladies will feel better.

I know it's really hard to stay positive ladies but it will happen for us, one day we will all have out rainbow babies and all this pain and trying and waiting will be worth it all. 
You are all so strong and brave and i am blessed to have had all your support.

Please don't lose faith ladies. You are all such wonderful people and deserve every happiness and you all WILL get pregnant soon with your sticky beans!! I KNOW you all will, I don't think it, I KNOW it!!!


----------



## baileybubs

So sorry that the witch showed fletch I really am.......do everything that you wouldn't be able to do whilst pregnant and tell yourself that this is the last month you can do it coz August is your month!! July has been a big barrel of crap for this thread and I'm having words with the universe now and demanding it changes!!!

The sun has come back to the uk and has brought our luck back with it!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Tawn it is perfectly natural to feel the way you do and I'm glad your dh listened to you in the end. Like you said it wasnt just the loss of your baby but if a dream too. I have cried to my oh that I think I'll never get pregnant again. I call my womb the "inhospitable environment" and that it won't let any egg implant and that when one does miraculous manage to my womb somehow manages to mess that up to!!
But them I remember that I have the worlds most perfect oh who loves me more than anything and that together we can do anything.
He also doesn't get why I still get so upset but men don't have the physical link to the baby like we did. 
And I think that even years from now I will still cry just as I do now for my little Lillie.

Hope you are feeling ok hun. And everyone else on the thread too, massive hugs to you all.

August will bring change, I just know it xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ive just realised that I wrote "I really wish I could make a wish" lol, I talk some crap to you ladies don't I?' hahahaha!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn, I too had that argument with OH a couple of times. He seems to get it some days, others not so much. He says its ok to talk with him about how I feel about it, but sometimes he says I should be over it by now, which then makes me more upset and not want to talk about it with him. He also says he doesn't want me to get the way he was after his father died, and how he let his grief control him for years. But then he'll turn around and say it wasn't a person who died so I can't know real grief. I think our men just grieve it all differently then we do and they don't get it when we grieve it our own way. That it wasn't a semi-formed foetus inside of us that died, it was our child, along with a life time of endless possibilities and dreams that died. 

I didn't end up buying OPKs yesterday as I ran out of time doing other things I had to do before I went to work. Hopefully I can grab some today. I just have creamy cm, so I don't think I've missed the boat yet. According to FF I won't be entering my fertile phase until Tuesday. But practice makes perfect! I'm gonna go now take a shower, shave my legs, get myself all nice and pretty for when OH comes home!

Sorry AF got you Fletch. Big hugs! Next month will be the month!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies :hugs: all round today..xx

I'm so sorry fletch pls don't go, I kno how u feel b4 I got my BFP last time I was so disheartened by ttc hope ur ok :hugs:

Bailey how are u Hun?? 2 ww dragging in for u? August will be a better month. X

Shellie I've just done tht had a bath and shaved all my bits for hubby..:) 

Still neg OPK tho but getting there hoping to hav a positive tomoro.x

Tawn hope ur feeling better. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww fletch sorry af showed up xx cant wait to see all the bfps soon from u all xx

afm im ill and not preg ill :( sore throat and just feel totally drained! had to phone work and take the day off x :( hope you are all well xx


----------



## CherylC3

It's been quiet in here tonight. X


----------



## baileybubs

I thought I'd have pages to catch up on!!! Just finished another 14 hour shift!!

Had weird uterus feelings again, it's like tight stabby pains but not very painful. As well as ovary ache!! 

My BIL and SIL are over at my in laws (we live across the road lol) not seen them since she was 6 weeks pg and now she's 24 weeks and I can't face going over there to say hi. I've got a good excuse though with being shattered from work! Also I only know they are there coz of there car, I can just feign ignorance lol, no-one told me they were visiting lol!!

Went dizzy a couple of times today but think that was just exhaustion. Can't wait til a week on Tuesday and if AF hasn't shown I will be testing!!!

How is everyone else today? Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im off to walk in centre tomoz i think my tonsilitis is on the way back :/


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump, wrap up in a duvet and do nothing hun x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i had a really bad dose of tonsilitis just before i went for my biopsy in may and ended up in hospital with a really high temp i couldnt get down and pulse was racing :( i was put on really strong antibiotics right in the middle of my uni exams i really dont want that to happenagain so gonna get it sorted straight away x


----------



## baileybubs

Good thinking bump. Don't take any chances!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Girls :( I understand. TTC is so bloody hard but with losses even worse. My dh is the same. I did get depressed last year. So this time its like I wasn't allowed to show emotion. Everyone around me made me feel like I should just get on with it. 

Tawn random Q is your screen calibrated? I think I need to get mine done. I know you are into photoshop etc. 

I'm in a stinking mood. No reason lol


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you are in a crap mood dani. Is it a sad mood or angry? If sad then watch something sad and have a good cry and eat some ice cream or have a nice drink!! Any idea what's going on with your cycle yet hun? Are you testing soon?
I was feeling ok til I realised SIL and BIL were over the road. My oh just got home and was asking if I wanted to go over with him and say hi. Thankfully I'm already in my pjs and I look as knackered as I feel so told him I'm going to sleep.
It doesn't seem to bother him that his brother is about to become a father and he should have been too whereas I really don't think I'd be able to cope with seeing SIL. It's a horrible feeling. If she'd been ahead of me with the pregnancy it wouldn't have bothered me as much, I think it's coz I miscarried just before she told us she was pg. Oh well, I'll be getting a beautiful new niece in November. Hopefully by then I might be pg again myself, FX'd!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Both. I think it's PMS. I'm angry inside for no reason but want to cry too. I've been like this a couple of days. Snapping at ppl. No patience etc. :(

Aw sorry hun. I deal with babies better than pg ppl so it will feel easier once she is here I bet. But I hope we have bfps by then too. 2 due dates in 6 months is too much to take :( April was awful for me ESP as I had the mc the week before x


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face! I really thought this was your month. :hugs: Let August be it!

Poppy: Yay for 6 weeks off! :happydance:

Bailey: Yay for the 2ww, let this be it. :hugs: I would have an awful time of it with my SIL in your situation also. I did with my cousin before I got PG after Lil Dragon. She is also due in November. I was due with lil Dragon in October. I don't get along with my SIL, she is the snobby braggy type... That'd be awful! :hugs:

Dani: I'm glad you are keeping yourself busy! I hope you find yourself pg with rainbow soon. :hugs:

Cheryl: I'm glad your levels are going down. :hugs:

I hope you all get your rainbows super soon! It's time for this lucky thread to have non stop BFP announcements. Lots & Lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I kno it's hard when close ones are pg but I'm like dani I can handle the babies it's pg ppl tht makes me get upset... Ur symtoms sound amazing Hun I had they stabbing twinges with both pregnancys :)

Aw dani hope ur ok think the full thread is on a low the now, we will all get our rainbow babies soon Hun..x

Leinzlove thanks Hun, I had a neg hpt on mon so I started OPKs tht day and yesterday's was getting darker so hoping for a pos soon hubby's on back shift this wk so as per usual I ovulate on his lates thts why it took us 8 months to fall pg 1st time. How u keeping Hun??xx


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry fletch. I really thought u were this month :-(

I'm going to France tomorrow for 2 weeks so won't be on here. I really hope I come back to some BFP's!!!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hav fun poppy. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Have fun poppy.

Cheryl funny how pg is worse! It's strange.

My temp at 5 am was almost at CL, thinking AF. Went back to sleep and was over 37!!! No idea if AF coming or not lol. Aghhh

I'm sore today :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my what has happened this weekend everyone was chirpy when I left and now it's at rock bottom x x :hugs: x x

Fletch please don't go we'll miss you, I totally understand how you feel it is breaking my heart not to be able to ttc at the moment but you girls are getting me through it, lots of PMA. August is going to be the bfp month, everyone will be more relaxed as its finally summer yay xxxx

Poppy you lucky thing 6 weeks off, enjoy your trip to France see you in 2 weeks x

Cheryl great news you are getting close to o, I hope you get to do some bd'ing even if both really tired and I hope you catch that eggy.

Bailey is the tww going slow? I'm sick of pg people too, we'll all be pg soon and proudly able to show off our baby bumps x

Dani sorry you have pms at the moment I hope the sunshine makes you feel better.

Bump I hope you are feeling better soon

Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Dani I kno so weird think it's just cos we want to be pg so much I want a big bump :(

Mrs d I kno everyone's gone all depressed c'mon ladies let's be positive PMA all the way :happydance:

How was ur boating mrs d? You will be glad the op is finally here Hun you will be ttc with us crazy ladies very soon....xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

FlEtch I agree, don't leave us :( be sad to see you go.

Mrs Duck I live in Scotland. No sun here! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Boating has been very good thanks but with all the reflection off the water and wearing sunglasses I look like a panda.

I have eaten sooooo much so I'm well stocked up just in case I can't eat for a few days after my op.

We just have our return journey home now to do then get my stuff together ready for tomorrow and it will be here before I know it, I'm a bit worried about it now I don't think I'll get much sleep tonight


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no dani I thought everywhere in Britain was sunny today :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun you'll be fine. Xx

Dani I'm with u Scotland sucks no sun. X


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies think my OPK is ps but don't kno how to upload from iPad :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay :happydance: get bd'ing and catch that eggy xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl where are you?? 

Mrs Duck the sun is out!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl you on whatsapp?? Send me it if you like. Il take a look. Can I leave my info here? Not sure the protocol!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

The sun is back and our luck is back too!!! PMA all the way!! How can we not be positive with this gorgeous sunshine!! I'm just sat outside a pub and enjoying a glass of wine!! 

Hope you are all ok today, and I've had my words with the universe, things will get much better for us from here ladies, just wait and see!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Aww bumbblues sorry about the tonsilitis! I had it two years ago, was sooo sick, I'm sure I had a high fever (didnt have a themometre at the time thou) I was shaking in bed, couldn't get warm, was off work for a week, couldn't shower for days as I would nearly pass out after a minute of standing in there! The worst was despite how exhausted I was, I couldn't sleep! I've never been so sick in my whole life! But, hey I had just started talking to my OH online (we met on a dating website) and who knows what would have happened had I not been sick. I look at it as I got sick for a reason and I got OH out of it :)

AFM, finally BD'd last night! And to my surprise this morning, I think (I hope anyway!) that I'm startin my fertile phase yay! I've got what feels like my true ewcm, and cervix is high, feels open, and softish. I hope it's not gonna go backwards like it did a couple of cycles ago when I seemed fertile a bunch of times before I really was!

Love all you ladies! Feelin good today. Gonna go get ready now as its my mum's 48th birthday today and gonna take her out :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm glad it's finally sunny everywhere it's gorgeous here not a breath of wind and not a cloud in the sky

I hope you are enjoying your wine, we'll all be posting pics of our burnt bits later as we aren't used to the sunshine this summer yet, I hope everyone is having a lovely day xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We have a 'thanks' button I think we need a 'yay' button haha


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good news shellie I hope you catch that eggy. Have a nice with your mum x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just home from shopping with my lovely mum shoes tops and perfume :)

Dani it's Hamilton near Glasgow I stay.xx

Don't hav whatsapp..x

My OPK is defo positive cd 13 woop woop bd lastnight and think il do it tonight and tomoro and maybe tues if it's still pos yeh :sex: :sperm: :baby: we'll I hope :)

Mrs duck I'm well he'll no sun here :(

Shellie woohoo we will be in the 2 ww together, have fun with ur mum...x

Bailey how are u? Any symtoms?xx


----------



## CherylC3

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies just home from shopping with my lovely mum shoes tops and perfume :)
> 
> Dani it's Hamilton near Glasgow I stay.xx
> 
> Don't hav whatsapp..x
> 
> My OPK is defo positive cd 13 woop woop bd lastnight and think il do it tonight and tomoro and maybe tues if it's still pos yeh :sex: :sperm: :baby: we'll I hope :)
> 
> Mrs duck I'm well he'll no sun here :(
> 
> Shellie woohoo we will be in the 2 ww together, have fun with ur mum...x
> 
> Bailey how are u? Any symtoms?xx

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01176-20120722-1034.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

yeah opk has uploaded is this positive??


----------



## MrsDuck

It looks positive to me :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah go me I can uploads lol... Thot it was positive. Xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Woo hooo show off haha xx


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. thought id pop in and wish mrs d all the luck in the world tomorrow. i will be thinking of you!

and cheryl its positive so get bding!!

im still in a veerrryyyy shitty mood so gonna come back in a few days. love to all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks fletch I miss ur chit chat hurry back.. :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

i will be back dont worry. i just dont want to spread my bad vibes. i hate everything and everyone at the minute lol. except you ladies, i mean those immediately around me. im still feeling really nauseous too. :( xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope your ok :hugs: spk soon xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd good luck for tomorrow hun not that you will need it!!, :hugs:
Sorry haven't had a chance to look through it all ladies but I will tomorrow,been so busy and oh and I just had a blazing argument......please tell me if I'm in the wrong...


His friend has a niece who is awful touchy feely with oh.....too touchy feeling for ny liking,iv asked oh if anything has gone on in the past he said no,3 months ago she had a baby,since we have been together, 18 months we have seen her a handful of times,last week when as were up the pub she reminded oh that he agreed to be godfather and he looked shocked and couldn't remember when,we were in the beer garden earlier and she walked past and called oh over to talk about the christening which he already knows about from her mother,who hates me and has called me everything under the sun,half hour later he comes back and says omg that baby is gorgeous so I reply 'is that the first time you've seen your godson?!' We get home and I ask him to txt her to ask why she chose him....out of curiosity and he replies no I haven't got her number and I say well I think I would want our child's godparents to be someone who we know and trust and see quite often and then I say can you say why I'm being a bit weird about it,I think you pair had history then all of a sudden your godfather to her kid who you have only seen once and then be stormed out of the house calling me everything under the sun!!!!!! I am so pissed off its unreal girls,I need your views on this....we have a wedding party the night before so ill be in no fit state for a christening the day after!!! 

P.s hcg is 22 but i had quite a bit of blood loss yesterday so they think I maybe on my period so got to have 1 last blood test next week!!!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun tht is strange I think I wud hav to ask myself why she has picked him, I hope you get it sorted, she sounds like a stupid wee girl to be honest. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun I'm doubtin myself now thinking I'm being paranoid but I just don't understand how someone can ask a man to be godfather when they barely see them my head is all over the place xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

my ds god parents i dont see often even though one is oh sister but she lives 400 miles away and one of my best friends who lives about a hr away and i hardly see her but i do think that your oh situation is a lil odd? i think if it was me i would ask the girl next time you see her if you really think something is up she is more likely to tell you.. and even if you are being paranoid its perfectly normal and you oh needs to understand that as she just had a baby and your still trying for yours and i we all know that all this ttc and mc business put odd thoughts in your head try and explain your concerns to him calmly and i would deffo ask this girl when you see her xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks love iv had a titful if it was the other way around I would ask out of curiosity why me to be godmother but he keep saying its because he's a 'family friend' iv told him I'm not going to the christening as I would feel awkward being in a church with a person who called me a dog,druggy and slut.....that's the babys grandmother who called me that....says a lot doesn't it,she met me once,iv had such a lovely day my hcg is 22 which is excellent so I should be happy instead I'm worrying I'm being paranoid and over reacting :-( need a night out with my girls xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I wouldn't go either, thts gd ur hcg is dropping..:)

I got my positive OPK today posted a pic earlier so hoping to get a BFP this cycle.. I can only hope...x

Bump did u go to ur dr to get ur progesterone levels checked of epu when u became pg??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh yay I hope you've caught that egg hun!!! I think you will tho,you shaved your bits and everything ;-) Haha loved that hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I hate shaving bu missed my Brazilian waxing cos of the mc lol...xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

no what happened was that i went to see a dr in coventry and i live 3 hrs away in teesside anyway the dr did a biopsy of my womb to check for nk cells and said that as a precaution as soon as i got preg would put me on progesterone well i had to get my doc to agree to it first as he prescribes it.. any way apparently the biopsy helps it stick too but im on progesterone till im 18 weeks just cause of the fact i had a loss at 14 weeks but i asked her if my levels needed checking and she said no as there is no agreed safe level for it so not to worry and just make sure i take it as she thinks that im just not producing enough to sustain a pregnancy.. she also said if i found it a comfort i can stay on it to term. my nk test came back normal so i just hoping that she is right and thats whats wrong x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun got my tests on tues then think il go to my dr sn as I ge pg again can't believe I've got a pos OPK so soon after the dnc.. Hope I catch this egg don't want to hav to wait months again. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you? Does it hurt? I want one for holidays but not if it will hurt plus I don't want anyone seeing my toot lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl aw close to where I was yday then!!! 

Cath she's a nobber!!! Insensitive of DH right now to even agree (since they aren't close) when you guys are going through so much. Even if I didn't have a prob with the girl I would have a prob with that situation given you are still very much experiencing a loss. Arse twats honestly!!! Send DH on here LOL

Mrs Duck good luck tomo!!!!

hugs to everyone else, and HEY Fletch!!! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol cathy haha that kinda thing doest bother me although i have never had anything waxed!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath waxing all the way I've been itching my talula all day lafter shaving yesterday lol..xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol i have a friend that calles her lady bits her peti flou!! lol


----------



## CherylC3

I hav lots of names lol.. Lol :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

my birthday pressie from my hubby he waited till he got paid lol my bday was 2 weeks ago x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao Dani Haha that's tickled me!!! Tbh I don't give a Shit,iv told him I won't be going and he said he doesn't care....what a KNOB lol he can try and find a gift for the baby etc,the gram of the baby,the one who called me a dog etc, told me yesterday ' everyone is invited...even you cath' she was caught in the toilet with a boy in our local town last night.....says a lot doesn't it Haha Arghhh I need a drink but I'm in bed xxx

Ahhhh I hate the itchy period after shaving,you just wanna rip your toot off!!!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bump thts nice.x

Cath lol so funny.. U deserve a drink Hun..xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol i didnt shave for my last scan as they did it on my tummy and got a pic the first time so i thought at 8 weeks there would be no need for an internal lol i was wrong lol the dr said she wasnt very good at tummy ones lol ah well ill deffo shave for wed lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone I'm now starting to pooooop myself but glad the day is finally here well nearly...

Cath if it was me I wouldn't be happy, I would be wondering why he had been asked, seems a bit odd.

Fletch please come back I miss you already, we all have our shitty days/weeks but we'll get each other through it til we all have our rainbow babies in our arms xxx

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend my face is burnt with white circles around my eyes where my sunglasses have been, my dh is the same. We are finally back home so must get my stuff together ready for tomorrow. I'll update you all as soon as I feel ok. Chat soon xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Than you Mrsd you ladies have made me realise I'm not over reacting.


Defo update us hun I hope it all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im starting to flap again lol my scan is wed and im the same every time my sickness has gone from ms to just feeling ill when i smell something cooking ect.. i still have other symptoms but i think its just the lead up to the scan i start thinking about stuff too much :/


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope all goes well at least u and hubby hav matching sunburn lol.. Spk soon :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrs duck will be thinking about you tomoz xx
and cheryl its not over reacting its seeing the non sense of the situation x im sure any of us would be the same xx


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck mrs duck. Will be thinking of u x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs duck.....I will be thinking of you all day tomorrow hun and hoping all goes well!! Hugs!!!

Dani and Cath - so funny your way with words!!! Such a nobber lol!! But I agree! Ask questions hun, always ask questions when the situations dodgy, and when your oh doesn't answer you but just calls you then question again!!! Find out hun I'd be wondering why he is godfather too!

Cheryl - get off here and get bd'ing lol!!

Bump - nice avatar! And don't panic, your little bub will be just fine. As I've said I've had words with the universe and there will be nothing but good luck for this thread from now on, we've had more than our fair share thank you!!

AFM - pissed off coz I tried to get an iPad on finance and was turned down, so it means my credit ratings shit still after my ex nearly bankrupt me!! Oh well I'll just have to save up for one instead!
And no symptoms at all today.....not feeling pg at all!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks bailey it didnt listen to me lol xx


----------



## Tawn

Lol, you ladies talking about your lady bits again! 

Cath, very strange indeed hun. Even if they never had a "thing" going, I would never choose someone I wasn't close to (or related to) to be a godparent. Even though I have close family friends, I would choose immediate family first before them. :shrug: So I understand you feeling paranoid about it.

Cheryl, lucky you are O'ing so soon after dnc! So happy for you chick! Get that eggy, and be 3rd time lucky, I've got my fingers x'd for you!

MrsDuck, you are deffo in my thoughts and prayers tonight. I hope you are able to give us a good update after your OP and non-cancerous results in a few weeks time. We miss you TTC with us crazies!

Bump, good luck at your scan this week!

Fletch, I know what you mean, I was feeling sorry for myself and took a step back from BnB this weekend too so I could cool down. But you gotta stay with us! You keep us all chuckling with talk of yummy faggots ;) I hope you are able to enjoy your w/e away and come back ready to catch that eggy!

Dani, I looked at your photog page on FB, they are gorgeous hun! You seriously have a major talent (as well as two of the most beautiful children ever!) 

Bailey, how is the TWW coming? 

Sorry if I missed anyone! Hope the new week brings better luck to this thread! <3


----------



## baileybubs

Bump - it bloody well listened to me lol!! Had enough crap in my life to last a lifetime and so have you ladies so the universe better pay attention to me this time!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies but waiting on hubby coming home to :sex: we had :sex: last night yeh :) every time I fell pg I bd day b4 pos OPK then every day of positive OPKs..xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck mrs duck!!!!! Thinking of you and sending my love your way!

Tawn thanks so much Hun. my FIL came yday with his laptop and my monitor is defo cold. I've ordered a calibrator so that my editing Is less warm. Think I'm seeing things diff to others. I've about 10 shoots this week sO look out for more!

I'm lucky to have my models for sure. :)

Right girls let's get some bfps on here! Pronto!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrs D!! Good luck hun!! hope all goes ok and you can rest up in this sun 

thank you ladies, im still very VERY pissed off at OH, he slept downstairs last night but hes trying to get into my good books now but i really cant be arsed, as long as he doesnt mention it to me he can do as he wishes!

Dani we deffo need some BFPs! your turn next missus!!

I have finally been allowed my folic acid so i took 4 last night, 4 today and 1 conception tab, trying to get my natural FA up now so im ODing on FA haha!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Yes please!! I need to see a Bfp to cheer me up! 

I think I had a chemical pregnancy this weekend, I just did a hcg test cos I'm stupid and Poas addict and It is faint positive like last week :-( its a whole new brand too instead of one step. So I'm well and truly confused. 

Mrs duck we will all be here for you when you get back  thinking of you xxxxxxx 

Tawn  faggots. Ha. Iv had a good rest and time to refresh this weekend. Hubby is going fishing ohs few hours til Sunday so ill need you girls to keep me sane. 

We decided were off to docs next week to ask if we can try clomid and to get hubs series tested cos I'm worrying about his smoking and all the coffee he drinks :-/


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d good luck Hun... Thinking of you today. Xxx

Ur right dani nd some BFPs in here. Xxx hopefully u can start us off..xx

Cath gd for u Hun... 4 folic acid lol... Youll be overdosed lol...xx

Fletch glad you haven't left :) u should see about some tests Hun. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

It'll put my mind at ease. Iv just read that men can take clomid too as it produces more sperm so I might ask him if he'd be willing if we both took it together? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

There is no harm in asking or trying is it Fletch hun? at least DH is up for it aswell thats a good sign!!! any idea when you can get an appointment? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Well I got a bfp today but the line is at the wrong side of the control line. Lol. I will post a pic in a bit. Effed up ICs

Fletch :( hugs hugs hugs x


----------



## cathgibbs

DANI!!! Have you got any more tests you could use!? you and ICs do NOT get on at all lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahha what Dani? I swear, you get the craziest lines/evaps! You are a medical mystery ;)

As for my screen, I am lucky enough to work off a Mac, and I def wouldn't go back! If your business keeps picking up, I might suggest you invest in a Mac desktop, they start at about 1000, but the processing speed and screen quality, all of it is amazing! I am on a laptop now, but when we get over the financial strain of moving, I am getting myself one for work for sure!


----------



## fletch_W

Yay for Bfp!!  

Well dh is back on Friday or Sunday and he wants to come with me cos he wants us to go through it all together so ill ring on Friday so we can go Monday. Iv had all my tests done and I'm in the clear, but now I'm worried about him. Oh why does ttc have to be so difficult!!! :-(


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/131bba2a.jpg

Opk top, fake bfp bottom!


----------



## Dani Rose

Fletch its not real lol!

Tawn its on my wish list ;-)


----------



## Dani Rose

Fetch you get at home sperm kits. And *cough cough* I have clomid


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn this one I re edited a lot cooler than normal and ppl seem ti like it better. https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/7f70b1d1.jpg


----------



## Tawn

Dani that is crazy! Did you take another one to check and see?


----------



## Dani Rose

Not yet I chucked the pee away. Yday frer was neg. Will do one tomo x


----------



## fletch_W

Wait, I thought +opks were bfps too? 

Home sperm kits? Okay i need to seriously get my head back around ttc cos all I know is the old fashioned way to get pg and you ladies talk about all these different methods and what nots lol. I didn't even know what clomid was until I just asked Dr Google. Lol I'm so naive. 

By the way, I can't believe you had a crazy convo without me! Shaving your poons? Mental!! The itching worse than thrush lol!! Waxing is the way forward ;-)


----------



## Tawn

Uhhhhhhhg why do you make us wait!? I am bored out of my mind, cd10 and won't o for a week at least, so you ladies need to keep me busy with your sticks! :haha:

I really love that photo Dani, I'll have to go to your FB page to try and find the original to see if I can tell the difference! 

What set of filters do you use? I have been doing a demo of Color Efex Pro 4 and really like it, but not sure it is worth the money for me as I work in graphic creation not photo editing. But it has been fun playing around with all of our wedding pics and such to print out and put up in the new house!


----------



## Tawn

Lol Fletch, glad you came back to us. Like I said, this thread would prob mostly be about ttc without you, and how boring would that be!!!???? ;)


----------



## fletch_W

Lol I try my best to keep a positive atmosphere which is why I stayed out this weekend whilst I was down. Ttc is so frustrating and mind consuming that we deserve a good giggle now and again  you have two weeks of me cracking jokes anyway waiting for o. Lol lucky you lot ;-)


----------



## Dani Rose

I shave every few days. Dont get the itches now. 

Tawn id pee on it but if no line on an ic it's a waste and my last one. I've no ££££ for more!

Right away to shower. Talk soon x


----------



## fletch_W

Glad you dont get the itches anymore. I remember my first time and the day after was horrendous lol but I guess if you do it every couple of days you don't give it chance to itch you. Good thinking Dani  

is everyone working today? Xx


----------



## Tawn

Trying to at least, Fletch! I just spent the last hour setting up our new patio furniture to finally enjoy this gorgeous (long-awaited) summer sunshine! Kind of hard to want to stay indoors and work when it is like that outside :)

What you up to today chick?


----------



## fletch_W

Today I'm helping my mum Do her deliveries for the local news paper, then taking Paul fishing and having something to eat with her. Then this evening im gonna do a huge spring clean and loads of washing


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies fletch tht won't hurt taking them...xx

Dani dying for u to test again..xx

I hav another positive OPK today, I had to beg hubby for sex last night and today I've said if he sleeps with me tonight I won't ask for it till next cycle I hate men they at twisters they say they are the horny ones but back shift makes hubby too tired so if we be tonight thts 3 days and just nd to leave it at tht. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

On my last long shift at work today yay!! Will catch up proper later but just wanted to say good luck mrs d thinking of you all day xxxxx

Fletch - glad you feel better hun!! PMA all the way!!

Cath - give him the silent treatment hun until he explains why he's godfather!! Don't let puppy dog eyes fool you either!

Dani - omg!! Can't wait for you to test again!! You and these IC's are crazy!!

Tawn - FX'd you O soon hun!!

Cheryl - you have caught that eggy for sure, and I agree men are terrible liars about how often they want sex. They just don't have the stamina lol!!

Bump - hope you aren't too worried bout weds, all will be fine!!

Shellie - any signs of O'ing yet? Keep bd'ing!!

Mummy - hows things?

Anyone else sorry I missed you and hugs!!

ATM - I had a dream last night about having loads of ewcm, I mean who the hell dreams about cervical bloody mucous?!!! And I dreamt about throwing up, and was convinced I actually had got up in the night and thrown up but I didn't!!
No physical symptoms though, but if this isn't my month then August definately will!! PMA all the way!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey hope it is Hun do u think if I bd sat sun and mon with pos OPKs sun and mon il maybe catch it? Is tht enuf bding??xx


----------



## fletch_W

I do Cheryl!  Fxd for you sweetie. 

Bailey this is def your month. Can't wait for you to test!  we have decided to give trying one more cancer. We are still going to docs but I bought 50 ic opks but decided against one step cos they let me down and are so unpredictable. And I have 5 cb left. Hopefully doc will give us clomid and we can get an Aug bfp so I can join u all


----------



## cathgibbs

FX for next month!!!!

Ahhhh ladies im so peed off, its bloody lovely outside and im stuck in this hell hole 'working' gonna book Wednesday off i think and just sunbathe all day!!! 

Fletch you just made me really excited hun on about a august BFP - the month after that is September and i might be the one to get a BFP then as i can finally try again!!! YAY!!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I though your levels were low enough? Or are you waiting an extra month to get back to normal for dating etc? We will have 2013 babies. I can feel it. My good has changed completely lol. Yesterday I wanted to stay in bed forever today I wanna scream from the rooftops. I feel sorry for you ladies having to put up with me ;-/


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks fletch gd your trying again. Xx

Cath I'm well Je it's pouring here :(

I wish my hubby was off s he wasn't moaning about bding tonight.x


----------



## fletch_W

I'm baffled as to why men complain about bding. It's beyond me. They moan they don't have kids yet when offered BD on a plate they cba lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

even though they are at 22 i still have to wait 3 months as i had MTX and LAP and a D&C and flushed my tubes out lol the MTX strips your body of natural Folic acid so your at risk of having a child with spina bifida or cleft lip etc, since 9pm last night thought i have taken 8 folic acid and a conception nutrients tab lol my folic acid will be through the roof now lol!

ahhhhh is it really hun?? its absolutely gorgeous down here, im thinking of booking Wednesday off work as its gonna be 27 down here so im not wasting that!!

What time does he finish hun? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aahh I see. I'm sure you've explained that before so please forgive my ignorance and having you explain it again. Come on September! Hurry up


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont be silly hun, the amount we all talk in here its suprising!!! well MTX is out of your system in 2 days so im going to OD on folic acid like mad these next few weeks incase it happens sooner lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts pouring he isn't in till 11.30 but he said he'll roll on and off me lol :haha: how romantic lol...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha Cheryl that sounds lush haha what a lucky girl you are!!! 

OH has done quite good considering - i think since the middle of June we have only dtd 3 times, hes asked if we can do it tonight and i said no as im bleeding and he said its ok i dont care im not gonna look.................................thanks love! haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno men hav such a way with words after a while lol..cxx


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Hahahaha Cheryl that sounds lush haha what a lucky girl you are!!!
> 
> OH has done quite good considering - i think since the middle of June we have only dtd 3 times, hes asked if we can do it tonight and i said no as im bleeding and he said its ok i dont care im not gonna look.................................thanks love! haha xxx

OMG, these two quotes from your OHs cracked me up!!!! DH won't even come near me if AF is in town (even if it is the last day and 95% gone, just v v v light spotting, he says "let me know when it's 100% :dohh:) Which means that a 6 day period means a long time without any fun ;)

Cheryl, is your DH on a split shift? If so, mine is too, and I feel ya hun!! It makes bd sooo hard! Especially since we have stepson full time now, trying to find a moment where he isn't tired and stepson isn't around/awake to dtd gets very tricky!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh ladies, I was just catching up and noticed the symptom on my ticker for my 6dpo is vivid dreams, and I dreamt of ewcm and throwing up last night!! Interesting!

I am so bored at work, just another 3 hours!!

Yay fletch so glad you feel more positive!! 

And I feel I can win with my oh either, he complains when we don't bd for a few days and also complains when I want to bd three days in a row!! Stupid men lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

bailey when are you gonna start testing??? :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah bailey when u testing. X


----------



## fletch_W

hehe its gonna be :muaha: all over again


i hope mrs d is okay. been thinking of her all day :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno wee lamb, I'm sure she'll be doing fine...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no it's my turn isn't it?! I've nagged everyone else to test so I guess have to expect it myself lol!! Well I'm 7dpo tomorrow and ideally I want to wait til 14dpo which is next Tuesday. But I have 4 frers and 2 cb digis so I may cave by the weekend. 

I'm hoping mrs d is ok too but I'm sure she's fine. We're all thinking of you mrs d!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u are so going to test lol... If my OPK was positive yesterday and today will tomoro be 1dpo?? Xx


----------



## Tawn

OOhhh Bailey, we are so going to peer pressure you to :test: ! haha

Cheryl, that is what I read, but there are so many other theories. That the day of first +OPK is surge day, the day after is O day (12-36hrs after surge) and the day after THAT is 1dpo. Hahah, that sounded confusing even as I typed it! But it makes sense to me, so that is how I count it! Happy TWW hun!

Cath, I can't believe OH has the cheek to ask for bd when you are cross with him about that woman and her child. :dohh: Men!!!!

And YESSSSS, so glad to hear that the myth is being busted and that all of your men get tired of dtd during O time too! Lol. DH is all up for it when it's his idea or when it isn't the right time, but I swear I have to persuade him that every night IS a good thing at O time lol.


----------



## fletch_W

i counted 1 dpo after my 1st positive cheryl, i dunno if thats right or not but my af was right on cue? 

yep bailey its your turn :) hehe xx


----------



## CherylC3

Well il count tomoro as 1dpo and I'm not testing till 6th aug 14dpo. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

we will see :) haha xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol... No tempting me I will not test lol... Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yep it definately is being busted Tawn, men don't want sex as often as they make out. And they are weak when it comes to being under sexual pressure lol! Me and oh haven't dtd for 4 days now and I bet he starts asking again soon even though I had to nearly beg him last time we bd'd!

Well I may succumb to testing but not just yet......waaaaaay to early to test get (assuming I got O day right lol). I keep wondering whether I got O day wrong, coz I'm on cd27 already and my cycles used to be 28, and last month it's 31. Of I've got my O day right then this cycle will be 35 days! I keep wondering if maybe i O'd earlier but then that doesn't explain the 3 consecutive positive opk's I got last week!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl I always work it the way Tawn does, second day of opk is O day as its 12-36 hours after the initial surge detected by your first positive opk.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I think thts right I hate having to beg for sex but I only want it 3 days a month so I catch my egg lol.... I hate the 2ww lol...xx


----------



## fletch_W

dont worry cheryl i wont be doing any pressuring. but i cant wait to see both of your bfps :)

tawn im excited to see your opks!! af is boring lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I think waiting to o is the most boring part of ur cycle ..x


----------



## fletch_W

i think so too. but this is my last one even if i dont get my bfp cos i have had enough of being disappointed when af comes. i know i still will be disappointed but not having put the hard work in will make it less hard on me. ill focus on losing weight and finding a new home for april time when we have to be out of here. :) and posibly even focus on starting uni xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh what you looking to do at uni fletch?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope u get it then... But you will be bored not peeing on sticks wot will you do with ur time lol....lol... Are u 20 yrs old Hun? Cos you've got loads of time im 26 and wouldnt of started trying till I was around 28 but cos hubbys 38 I want one before he's 40... I'm hoping August will bring some luck in this thread cos I don't want u to leave fletch... Always make me giggle with ur chit chat and faggots lol :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

Id love to be a midwife. its been my dream since i was little, and since we plan on moving to a place called Skipton, dunno if you have heard of it, there is a college two minutes from where we would like to move, so i just emailed to see if they do any access to higher education courses to get my grades up to uni standard. i started a course last year but was being bullied cos i was quiet and 'weird' in their words lol mind you i was sat on a lunch time reading my bible but thats no reason to bully someone right?. grown women too. so i had to leave. but really wish i hadnt. but im determined this time. not gonna let no one bring me down. someone on here said, weve been through miscarriage, we can handle anything :)


----------



## fletch_W

no cheryl im 23. the only reason he have started trying is cos my hubby is 32 lol. if he had been younger, we would have waited until i was atleast 26. and even though i wont be 'trying' i wont leave you :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht wud be great fletch, your right we can go through any shit after a mc it makes us woman stronger...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good ur in the same boat as me then with an old man lol...x


----------



## fletch_W

He calls me a grave robber lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny, I'm watching Michael McIntyre he is hilarious. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

It was me that said that! Or at least I think I did coz that's what I think, there might have been other people said it too. But I believe it, if we've all had mc's then we can handle anything coz its been the hardest think I've ever been through, and I've seen a lot, worst of which was my hubby cheating and being a violent knob! But mc was by far the worst thing, and we all have made it through and are all determined to try again. So I think we can handle anything life has to throw at us......even bullies. And by the way, I think that is awful that you were bullied for reading your bible hun, I completely respect you for your beliefs and your ethic and it's not anyone else's bloody business!!!

Go for it hun, dont let other people stand in the way of your happiness! 

Oh and yes I have heard of Skipton, it's not too far from where I am....kind of lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl I love Michael mcintyre!!


----------



## fletch_W

thanks bailey :) yeah thats where we are moving. our of crumby bradford. well, we will still have a bradford post code but we will live in the beautiful country side :)

i love michael mcintyre!! hes so funny!! im about to watch a film called Grimm's Snow White? looks good. 

im regretting re opening fb. :( too many pregnant loadies complaining their feet hurt, theyre being kicked in the ribs, theyre too hot, theyre dying for a smoke or a drink or a good nights sleep. ugh!! just when i started to feel better lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't pay any attention to them fletch, we all know that soon we will all feel like that and be thankful for it, no complaints from us!!

Our babies will be that much more special beacuse of all we've gone through to get them. Our pregnancies will be that much more special, and I'm not saying that other people don't appreciate their little miracles, but ours will be loved and appreciated in a way that other peoples never could, and that will make them real miracles xxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

i found this picture just now and it reminded me of when tawn told us about calling her hubby a douchebag lol
 



Attached Files:







134896951308247616_pCLK4w9t_f.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, very funny!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny, I hate Facebook never going on it again xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahahhahah Fletch, that picture made me laugh! But just for the record, I think DH would want me to make clear I called Bailey's ex who treated her like s**t a douchebag :) Even though I am sure my DH earns the name from time to time too!

And I have an old man too! I just turned 26 a few weeks ago, and DH is 36. Hahah, we should start a grave robbers club now too!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and by the way love your new avatar fletch, gorgeous picture. And I would give up facebook but i have so many friends that I talk to on there but never see that I couldn't. I just unsubscribe posts from friends that are pg


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so we have a grave robbers club, what about the other way? My oh is 25 and I am 29.....anyone else got a toy boy lol!!

And yes Tawn my ex was a douche bag and I remember you saying that. I have called him far worse though lol!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Oops!! Sorry Tawn! My bad. But I remembered it was you who'd said it 

Thanks Bailey. How do I unsubscribe?? I'll do it now lol xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha toy boy!! I love it!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I tend to do it on my Facebook app on my phone but how i do it is click on where it says "friend" and theres one option to delete friend and one option to "view posts in thread" I think!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Ah yes! I did it. That makes life easier  thanks. Off to bed with me I think! Goodnight ladies. Xxxx 

Mrs d if ur reading this, hope you're recovery is speedy so you can get on with ttc your rainbow baby! Love and Hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I second that.....mrs d hope you are ok, thinking of you and big hugs!!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> Shellie - any signs of O'ing yet? Keep bd'ing!!

Hello!!

well I decided I wasn't gonna do OPKs, but I have had O pains the last two days, as well as EWCM. I tend to have ewcm for 4-5 days before O, but I don't normally have O pains this early. I'm hoping I'll O no later then Wednesday, since work schedule wise on both mine and OH's part it would work out a lot better! We'll see, since I already have O pains who knows. We BD'd Saturday night. The next morning was when I noticed alot of ewcm (i know it wasn't semen from the night before). No BD yesterday as OH's mum said something to upset him so he wasn't in a BDing mood. But today he was in the mood so we BDed a couple of hours ago. My sexy man is now sleeping next to me half naked lol. i hope I can wake up before he does so I can wake him up to :sex:

I donno if I qualify for the grave robbers club. I'm 26, OH is 31


Mrs Duck hope ur surgery went well!

Nite!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Shellie - I turn 26 next Tuesday and DH is 31. Very cool. I don't think we can be part of the club, lol. But when DH and I started dating I was only 16, so he was somewhat of a cradle snatcher!

Can't possibly keep up with all you ladies. I've only been off 2 days without reading and had like 20 pages to catch up on! That, and you always usually do all your chatting while I'm sleeping (I'm in Australia). Love all the funnies though, and I'm glad you're feeling better Fletch. I would really have missed you!

Tawn - hope you're feeling a bit better now than when I commented on your post the other day. I feel like I resonate with a lot of the things you say too :flower:

AFM - I'm around 1-3DPO from what I can tell from EWCM and O pain. We've taken a different approach this month and have just been BDing every second night in an attempt to improve quality (my body's not very selective about pregnancy it seems so I'm trying to help it out). We'll see how that goes... I think too because it's only been every other night, it hasn't felt so full-on, and DH has been really obliging ;)
Feeling heaps more relaxed this month.

Let's get some more BFPs happening in here!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Grave robbers club lol :haha: so funny 

Shellie glad ur almost at o..xx :dust:

Mummy2one defo cradle snatcher lol... We are in the dreaded 2ww together I'm 1dpo when u testing Hun??xx

Mrs Duck hope ur doing ok hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so I'm alone in the toy boy club lol!!

Having that tight "AF is coming" type of pain today.....it's so hard to explain these things lol!! The pains are different from the pains I had yesterday, they were more like twinges I ovaries and uterus. This is more like my uterus feels full and heavy, if that makes sense??!!
For all I know it could be AF coming coz I have no idea if my opk's were right!! All I can do is wait and see I guess!!

I am sooooooooo glad to be off work today!!! So knackered!! Although I'm upset that the sun seems to be hiding today but at least it's warm. 

Oooh just got cramp like pains.....hmmmmm. Trying really hard to not think its inplantation coz if I really am 7dpo then it's the right timing for it! And I've also got to remember that it won't necessarily implant successfully.....realistic thoughts for today!! 

How is everyone today?

Mrs d hope you are recovering well xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u lucky ladie with ur toyboy, I think ur pg Hun they crams and full uterus is a baby in there, I can't wait for u to test. X


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy - I always just bd every other day then try to bd on O day and the day after, I think every day is too much pressure. 

Shellie - oooh I hope you manage to catch that egg!! It's so hard when you have to try to get bd'ing in around rubbish work schedules!!! I'm so glad I didn't O around my weekend in work this time.....it's knackerinh enough as it is doing 14 hour shifts without having to bd too :rofl:
How's the wedding planning going? I've now got 4 bridesmaids instead of two because my close friend who always said she hates wearing dresses and wouldn't want me to put her in a "silly frilly" dress had decided she does want to be one now!! And according to my mother I absolutely "have to" have her best friends daughter as a bridesmaid (they are like family). I'm starting to forget who's wedding it is!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl, having a toy boy is good and bad, he doesn't seem to have any trouble or feel the pressure too much when baby making, but when it comes to being a responsible adult at times he still acts like an 18 year old!!

Lol, I've just been talking to my oh about when I ovulated and when AF is due and my current pains etc as he's playing on his Xbox and he's going "yeah" "yeah" and nodding his head as if he's actually listening......may as well talk to my dog I think he'd pay more attention haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey when you testing hun?!?!?!?!?

Hope everyone is ok??

OH and i went out on a date last night, was really nice  Got tomorrow booked off work and im determined to get this white ass brown (or red in my case lol) 

Just had a lovely call off my midwife - the hospital didnt tell her about my ectopic - no communication whatsoever. I suppose atleast this time it had been a while since it happened, the first time she called was on the day i was miscarrying - she is soooooo lovely though she told me next time im pregnant to ring her direct and she will call in to see me etc when im 7/8 weeks.

Ladies can i ask a question and i want honest answers:

If you were me in my situation and had MTX - the Dr told me not to concieve for 3 months as it strips the folic acid, but after some research you have found that MTX is only in the body for 2 days, the side effects can last a few weeks after. You now literally OD on Folic Acid (iv taken 12 in 24 hours lol) would you wait fpr the full 3 months (Sept 14th) or would you wait until after your first cycle as my next cycle could be anything from 3 - 6 weeks away?! I want to try after my next cycle but oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I dont know?!?!?!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I have a lot of catching up to do with you chatty girlies which I will do shortly but I just wanted to update you...

My op seemd to go very well.

I went to the hospital yesterday at 8am and was operated on at 11am which wasn't too much of a wait, I came back around about 12.30 feeling awful a cross between seasick and drunk but not in too much pain.

My sickness kept coming over me in waves and I had 2 doses of anti sickness drug which made me feel really dizzy and therefore sick again and it was so hot in hospital they opened the windows and brought me a fan whic made me feel a little better.

I can turn my head to the left ok but not too much to the right or up or down and they let me go home about 5pm.

I seem to be able to eat everything although it does hurt a little to swallow.

Sleeping was painful last night as the anaesthetic was wearing off and every way I leant I seemed to be putting pressure on it.

My speaking seems to be back to normal which I am really surprised about, I just can't shout.

So all in all it seemed to go well. I have to go back next Tuesday to get my results back, so fingers crossed it's not cancer and I just have this recovery time to get back to normal and once I get my results I will know if I can get back to ttc

I will try and post a pic of my neck today which looks quite good considering, although I have to keep the strips on til I return to the hospital next Tuesday, I'm itching to see underneath.
 



Attached Files:







P7240002.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD im glad everything went well hun!!! Hopefully it wont be too long until your up and about like your old self! in the mean time enjoy this beautiful weather!! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh do you have the sun down there in Wales Cath?? Send some up north a bit, all I see is clouds boo!!!

And mrs d so glad to hear from you and hear you are doing well!!! So happy that your recovery seems to be going well and more than anything I hope that come next week all will be fine, no cancer and you can get back to ttc again with us!!! And more bloody waiting for you, but at least you will know that all is ok and you could be creating your rainbow baby!!

Cath - I had 2 doses of misoprostol when I had my mmc, now that also comes out of yor system pretty quickly according to websites but docs told me wait a month or first AF so as not to cause any problems if I were to get pg again. Now I decided not to listen and try before first AF, and when I thought I could have been pg I started to panic about how I hadn't listened. I was imagining a baby with physical problems or learning disabilities and how I would always blame myself if that were to be the case and it was possible the misoprostol had caused it. So from my experience (and this is just me) I would wait, just because if you were to get pg straight away annoy turned out that there was something wrong with the baby or you mc again (god forbid) then you may alway question whether it was because you didn't wait.....even if it really had nothing to do with not waiting hun. Do you get what I mean?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh i know what you mean hun, thats what goes through my mind too!!! iv waited a month surely i can wait another 1 month and 3 weeks :-( or i might just start from the month of september? that might be easier lol, its just frustrating me so badly :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well will September be your third cycle after the mtx? Coz they don't really specify whether you have to wait 3 months or three cycles do they? I think it all depends when you would get AF hun. If you get af end of aug/beginning of sept I'd say it was ok to start ttc that cycle coz once you'd O it would be around or after sept 14th wouldn't it?


----------



## baileybubs

And now I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I have a really sore boob too!! (and yes only one is sore lol!!).


----------



## cathgibbs

its 3 months or 3 cycles whichever comes first, its August next week and im yet to get a cycle lol i think we will go from beginning of september!! 

Oohhhhhhh which side?!?! Is it left?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No it's the right lol, why is it good if its left? Just looke back at my journal for last months "symptoms" and apparently I had a feeling of "hard" uterus last time at 7dpo but no mention of cramps or sore boobs. I promised myself that I wouldn't symptom spot this month but it's so hard when they are such obvious pains!! It's probably just my body's reaction to ovulation!


----------



## baileybubs

I think you should be fine for beginning of sept them Cath xx


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs duck!!  iv missed you. Great to see your up and about again. Praying you have a speedy recovery. Excited to here your good news next week!  hugs! 

Cath, its up to you hunny. If you feel ready and not worried then go for it. Maybe wait til your af? Or wait til you have stopped bleeding? And start opks? Whatever decision you make were all here for you  

Dani? Did u test again??  

Cheryl!! 2ww!! :-D 

Bailey so glad you get a day off you deserve a rest  enjoy. I'll send you some sun cos its 27degrees again here xx 

Mummy2one! I won't leave don't worry, I just had an awful weekend and felt like I hated everything lol. Not getting rid of me that easy  when are you planning on testing? 

Hi everyone else sorry if I forgot you. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's almost too hard NOT to symptom spot isn't it bailey! We all pretend we're not going to, but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated in the last couple of days (if not today!) and I'M GOOGLING my symptoms already!! It's shocking!

Has anyone ever had (TMI here) bright yellow CM before??


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> No it's the right lol, why is it good if its left? Just looke back at my journal for last months "symptoms" and apparently I had a feeling of "hard" uterus last time at 7dpo but no mention of cramps or sore boobs. I promised myself that I wouldn't symptom spot this month but it's so hard when they are such obvious pains!! It's probably just my body's reaction to ovulation!

with both my preg my sore boobs started on the left then went to both! oohhhhhh you never know chicken!!!! Cant wait for you to start testing!!! 



fletch_W said:


> Mrs duck!!  iv missed you. Great to see your up and about again. Praying you have a speedy recovery. Excited to here your good news next week!  hugs!
> 
> Cath, its up to you hunny. If you feel ready and not worried then go for it. Maybe wait til your af? Or wait til you have stopped bleeding? And start opks? Whatever decision you make were all here for you
> 
> Thank you hun, yeh def def def gonna wait for a period, i think i would be stupid not to, im going to start using OPKs now as im almost certain my HCG is 0 and i think my AF i had when my HCG was very low is coming to an end soooo hopefully no more bleeding!!! only prob i have is convincing OH to start at beginning of september.....right now we are using the 'pulling out' technique lol xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Mrs Duck - it's great to hear from you. So glad the recovery sounds like it's going well so far. I'm impressed you were out of hospital same day, and if that tiny bandage covers your incision, then that's great news too. Take care, and do let us know how the results go xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy_2_One said:


> It's almost too hard NOT to symptom spot isn't it bailey! We all pretend we're not going to, but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated in the last couple of days (if not today!) and I'M GOOGLING my symptoms already!! It's shocking!
> 
> Has anyone ever had (TMI here) bright yellow CM before??

Hmm never had it BRIGHT yellow, it's been yellowy tinged before for me. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing, disgusting question but it doesn't have a strong nasty odour does it? If so it could be sign of infection, maybe go to docs and get a sample taken to check for bacterial vaginosis or something coz you don't really get any other symptoms for that apart from an odour. 

And im trying so hard to tell myself that the site boob and cramps are just my body's normal way of preparing for AF now that I've ovulated and that I didnt catch the egg. I'm not being sad or pessimistic, I'm just trying to not get myself get too excited so if it's bfn again when i test I'm not too disappointed (although who am I kidding??!)


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> with both my preg my sore boobs started on the left then went to both! oohhhhhh you never know chicken!!!! Cant wait for you to start testing!!

I can't wait to test either, I'm pretty sure my boobs have only ever been sore when I was actually pregnant, I've never had tender boobs at all during normal cycles but although I'm all for PMA I'm also trying to be realistic and remind myself of the statistics. But the secretly deep down I think I'm going "PMA all the way, you caught that eggy and it is currently snuggling into your uterus" lol coz that's what I'd be saying to you guys if you were telling me these symptoms at 7dpo.......if its bfn again this month im gonna be well gutted lol!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's almost too hard NOT to symptom spot isn't it bailey! We all pretend we're not going to, but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated in the last couple of days (if not today!) and I'M GOOGLING my symptoms already!! It's shocking!
> 
> Has anyone ever had (TMI here) bright yellow CM before??
> 
> Hmm never had it BRIGHT yellow, it's been yellowy tinged before for me. Not sure if that's a good or bad thing, disgusting question but it doesn't have a strong nasty odour does it? If so it could be sign of infection, maybe go to docs and get a sample taken to check for bacterial vaginosis or something coz you don't really get any other symptoms for that apart from an odour.
> 
> And im trying so hard to tell myself that the site boob and cramps are just my body's normal way of preparing for AF now that I've ovulated and that I didnt catch the egg. I'm not being sad or pessimistic, I'm just trying to not get myself get too excited so if it's bfn again when i test I'm not too disappointed (although who am I kidding??!)Click to expand...

No odor... Just like an almost fluro (!) yellow slippery CM. I actually thought I was seeing things in the low-light of my bathroom the other night when I first noticed it. I thought it was so odd that I showed DH! (disgusting I know!)


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm odd, maybe just get it checked so you don't worry hun. Could be perfectly normal though. Never experienced it myself though. But then again I don't tend to get much cm really which is why I've been using preseed this month.


----------



## Tawn

Mummy that was very brave of you showing your DH that! Lol, if I showed my DH ANY of my cm I think he wouldn't touch me for a week! :haha: I have had yellowy-tinged creamy cm before in the TWW, but never bright yellow? Maybe if it is still there tomorrow call your doctor just in case it is an infection or something? Not sure hun!

Bailey, that sounds so promising! I hope you get your bfp hun, and your PMA brings back the luck to us ladies still left ttc!

Cath, you should do whatever you feel comfortable with! I know if it were me, I would be getting VERY impatient, but I know I am such a worry-wart that I wouldn't be able to stand the thought of causing any birth defects with the MTX... But if you decide to start sooner, we will love having you back in full-force ttc madness!

Dani!!!!!! Did you test this morning!?

Mrs Duck, so happy to hear it all went so well! Glad you are recovering and that you only have to wait a week instead of 2 for your results hun!

AFM, CD12 here and will probably start OPKs today (even though I am sure it is super early since I am a late O'er apparently!) But at least it will be something to keep me busy as I am bored with this part of my cycle!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same tawn, since mc it would seem I'm a late o'er too lol, was cd21 this time but I still started opk's at cd12 lol! 

The luck is definately coming back to this thread ladies!!! I can feel it in ma bones :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow just read back I don't know how many pages and I've forgotten who said what now :dohh: I'll blame it on my meds

Thank you everyone for all your good wishes, it's really appreciated xxx

I had a bit of a panic attack an hour ago I have some swelling on my neck and the hospital said if breathing gets difficult come back asap. I had a croak in my throat which I tried to clear then all of a sudden I couldn't breath at all, all I was saying was hospital hospital and my aunt was trying to calm me down and to get me to drink but I was scared if I tried I would choke...what a nightmare, once I calmed down and had a sip of water I was alright but it frightened the life out of me.

Im glad to see everyone is in a much better positive mood now, I can't wait to see the bfp's rolling in xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh my goodness Mrs Duck, how frightening! I'm so glad you're ok. :hugs: Take it really easy lovely. Glad someone was there with you.

Girls, thank you. I will ask the doc tomorrow over the phone as I have to ring in for another test result anyway. Hopefully it's nothing, or just because I'm dosed up on B Complex vitamins. And Tawn I didn't see it as brave so much as just so 'me' with sharing TMI even with my poor DH! :blush:

Cath - I think you have to be comfortable with whatever decision you make, and we will ask be here to cheer you on regardless. Maybe call the doctors' office / hospital just to talk it out with someone if that would help you?


Having crazy bad O pain tonight like I did last month. Feels like intense and localised period pain mixed with appendix explosion and it was pretty crippling until the panadol kicked in a few minutes ago. It's quarter past 11pm here, so now I'd better try and get some sleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks mummy, I hope the painkiller works and you get a decent nights sleep xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD, try and rest as much as possible and dont talk, get a notepad and pen, you dont want another panic attack again i bet it was soooooo frightening :hugs:

Tawnyou will be in the 2WW before you know it now hun!! Just before your first AF did you get pain on your EP side? 

Bailey i cannot wait for you to test hun!!!! so exciting!! we need a BFP this month and i think it will be you!!

Mummy you said there was no odour or anything? i was thinking maybe your phs is off balance? 

Thanks ladies, iv told OH as from September we are no longer doing the 'pulling out technique' so i guess we go from there!! 

Just came across and article of a study that was performed with 61 women who all had the MTX 50mg shot and the 61 women concieved before the 3 months and there were no birth defects, i think they say 3 months to cover their backs and to ensure that it has all left your body! so we are going to try 2 weeks before 3 months all depending on when i will OV!! im excited!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you are ok mrs duck!!! How terrible!! Please let lots of people take care of you xxxxx

On a completely different note look what I found in BHS on Sunday.....if I manage to by some miracle have a little girl before my gold themed wedding next year then she could wear this!!!
 



Attached Files:







81911bd0.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Cath.....maybe you can get your ticker so that it mirrors that time length!! Will be nice to see how little you will have to wait coz sept is only about 5 weeks away!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!! did you buy it for 'someone' i bought an outfit i seen the other day for my cousin.......even though my cousin is having a boy and it was a girls outfit but thats my excuse ..........im buying it for 'someone' when really im buying it for my future baby,. we bought pale pink paint the other day for the bedroom, i knew it wasnt going to match and i used a teeny bit and said ahhh doesnt go very well never mind we can keep it for the future haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no i didn't buy it.....I have a phobia I buying baby clothes now coz I bought some the week before my mmc, thought that as I was 11 weeks I was safe so now I've said I'll wait til i see a living moving baby on an ultrasound screen first. Plus I have a friend who works at BHS and can get me discount lol!! So I'll wait til I have my 12 week scan when I finally get my BFP and then get him to get it for me!! Or summat similar, it doesn't matter coz all baby clothes are soooooo cute!!


----------



## cathgibbs

well you will be having your BFP this month so maybe he can keep it behind incase they get new stock in or something? i know what you mean about buying before hand, its horrible hun, that dress is adorable though, you always get cuter clothes for girls than boys!!

new ticker is done!! YAY!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

1 month 1 week and 1 day!!! That will fly by!!! 

And yeah but look at these I'm getting for my nephews, now although the girls dress is adorable, these are incredibly cute too!!!
 



Attached Files:







a42bb343.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I could actually buy it anyway coz my SIL is expecting a little girl!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

BUY BUY BUY BUY!!! they are Lush!!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh cath september isn't far away, it will be here before you know it xx

Bailey that little bridesmaids dress is gorgeous bhs have some lovely young bridesmaids dresses that's where I got my little sisters dress for my wedding it was ivory with ivory petals inside the netted over skirt which moved about when she walked it looked lovely x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD we will be TTC together now hun! your reslts will be fine  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I might send him a Facebook message now asking.....I don't know if they were in the last season stuff but I could get him to send me some pics of the new season stuff too and see what discount he can get me!!

What do you think of the Black and gold decor in picture one in the room of picture 2? Picture 2 is the actual room at the de vere where we are getting married. Would it look too dark?
 



Attached Files:







54b1bc03.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 2









786cd037.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you have very similar tastes to me those nephew outfits are similar to what my dh wore ti our wedding. I think I am now the only one nobody knows what I look like (apart from my neck that is) ill post a pick later so you can put a face to the name. I love all your new avatars lately girls xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope so cath, some good news would be nice everything just seems to have gone wrong this year xx

Bailey can you have white table cloths with the gold sashes? It would make the room feel much lighter xx


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs duck so glad ur dong just fine :)

Cath yeh for ttc earlier..x

Bailey loving he dress and the outfits for ur nephews... And live the black and gold so different. Xxx

Mummy2one hope yellow cm is a gd thing Hun. Xx

Tawn can't wait for u to get in the 2ww..x

Afm just home frm the epu got my bloods done, results will be in 4wks time, she asked a few questions and says she's not worried about me miscarrying again, I asked about progesterone and says in Britain they hav not proven it causing Miscarrage o they do not prescribe it here..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well at first I didn't want to put mine coz anyone on Internet can see it but I've changed my privacy settings so only bnb members can see it so that's ok. I don't want any old googler reading about my cervical mucous and being able to see who it is!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - I was thinking a white table cloth with a black and gold runner I think and white chair covers with alternate gold and black sashes, I think fletch found a good example pic for me. I love the black and gold table cloths etc but think its til dark for a wedding. 

Just been working out what I can save each month and I'm gonna have to really knuckle down and start picking up extra shifts. I've figured we can save £600 a month if we are really strict if I don't work any extra, but that's if we really are strict!! But then I need to think about the wedding day whenever I think I want to go to the pub or out for a meal I guess!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes I remember the photo fletch posted with the table runner it was lovely x

That is my reasoning behind not using a photo as my avatar so I thought I might post one for a few days then delete it again just so you ladies can put a face to the name x

Cheryl 4 weeks that a long time for results and interesting about the progesterone in the uk?? But good news she isn't worried about you mcing again x


----------



## MrsDuck

A totally random question.... Does anyone have a problem with their keyboard clicks stopping on their iPhone? Mine do for no apparent reason and I have to switch my phone off and back on again to get them back. Maybe it's too much b&bing haha


----------



## Tawn

Jeeze it is boiling hot here in East Anglia! Makes me wish I had a kiddie pool to soak in lol!

Cath, I don't remember having strong pains on the left side with first AF, but it was awhile ago. Sometimes I get sore/twinges on that side which feel like they are more around the tube than the ovary or uterus, but I do remember O was a lot more painful after the EP. Not sure if that helps! Btw, has dtd been less painful lately? Did you ever call the hospital to ask?

MrsDuck, scary!!!!!! Glad you have someone around you to make sure you are alright though!


----------



## CherylC3

I don't get tht mrs d, yeah I never felt o pains till the mc. X


----------



## CherylC3

When I was in the waiting room there was a total scumbag 30 wks pregnant sitting waiting for her scan saying a he's pure kicking man.... If she can hav a baby I know I will. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Makes you sick doesn't it sometimes some of the pregnant women you see.
I saw one woman once off her face on drugs with a baby bump, that was before my mc though. 

Mrs d my iPhone doesn't do that either, how long have you had it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've had it since November it has only recently started doing it, the clicking just stops and I don't know why, I turn it off then back on again and they come back, weird

One thing that gets me is the young kids that get pregnant just to get benefits and a council house, it's so wrong


----------



## baileybubs

I know and women who have child after child just so they don't have to go back to work!!! Soooo annoying!!


----------



## fletch_W

i live in a council house but only because its all we can afford right now. it is hell on earth i dont understand why women WANT a council house. i feel like a chav living here lol. its horrible. but it makes me feel more human that i pay my own rent rather than being on housing benefits. 

def def defffff get that little dress!! its soooooo cute!! i nearly bought booties the other day but it made me tear up lol. 

mrs duck sorry you had a panic attack :( take it easy this week you deserve the rest. by the way, i always pictured you blonde, weird. it is nice to put faces to names. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's the ones tht only hav kids so they get a free house get a JOB lol...

How u doin fletch I thot mrs d was blonde too lol..xx


----------



## fletch_W

not too bad. how are you? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I hope I didn't offend you I have nothing against people who live in counsel houses it's the young girls who don't have a boyfriend have children with lots of different partners get all the benefits they can and have more and more children so that they are given bigger houses I was referring to.

I was blonde when I was younger then at 16 I dyed it back to blond til I was 30 then have gradually had fewer and fewer highlights so now it is back to a mousey brown but I think I am going to go back to blonde soonx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok I hate the 2ww bored already :( 

Yeah u shud go blonde Hun. X


----------



## fletch_W

no not at all. i HATE living in a council house. its very degrading when people come over and they have to come through the stairwell before getting to our front door cos the neighbours kids are in there getting food everywhere and swearing at the age of 4+. i cannot wait until we move next year though. get out before we have kids.


----------



## baileybubs

Off out for a meal with the in laws in a bit, should be fun coz I still think they aren't so keen on the idea of us getting married. They always are on the negative side of things, overly cautious. I bet they say stuff like "are you sure you can afford a wedding" or "do you not want to wait another year so you can save up better" or my personal favourite "do you not want to buy a house first" 
One of these days I'm gonna flip when someone asks me if we don't wanna buy a house. I feel like saying to them "you try earning the crap wages we do and see if you can buy a house in the current economical climate!!" 

Sorry rant over, I just get annoyed that people think its so easy to get a mortgage these days, they always say "when I was younger you bought a house first"......well when you were younger house cost £20k, now they are about 5 times that!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry ladies I have no idea where that random rant came from!! Just think I needed to get that out before I go for the meal and accidentally yell it at the in laws lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I'm sure you will find something lovely to move to, did anything more come from your mums oh's house which the estate agents made the mistake on? Did they end up buying it?

Dani I just had a look at your photography fb page wow your pictures are lovely x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bailey rant away I had all that from my grandparents who bought their house for 5k 35 years ago our wages will never be that many times more than what we pay for a house now in 35 years time they just don't seem to get it x


----------



## baileybubs

I just get so annoyed when people think they can tell us how we should live our lives. I just hope the whole meal tonight doesn't end up being about what we should or shouldn't do.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean but I hope the meal goes much better than you are expecting and you have a lovely time xx


----------



## fletch_W

i dont think we will ever buy a house. its just impossible. well, maybe if i eventually become a midwife and can afford a mortgage. but i get bored easily lol and i want 6/7 children. yes i want a huge family so renting is probably best for us cos every 2-3 children we will have to move somewhere bigger.

i dont know what happening if im honest mrs duck. all i know is that they have a surveyor coming around this week. so looks like its all going through. there is a 6ppl long chain behind her so theyre all waiting for her to move so they can. so we arent too fussed. were settled with moving away.


----------



## fletch_W

bailey tell them how it is! its your life. i cant be doing with parents thinking they can still have a say in their children lives. pauls parents had to be happy with what we wanted cos were both very head strong people. if we want something we will get it. which is why im so frustrated with ttc. 

tell them to put up and shut up :) hope youre meal is lovely. but dont stand for their bullshit xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I'm sure ur inlaws did wot they wanted when they were young tell them to piss off lol... Hate ppl like tht... Flèche. Will get a house Hun..xx


----------



## fletch_W

fleche lol. i said that in a french accent xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol... :haha: lol I make the most mistake in this bread lol..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thread lol


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies I'm not symtom spotting this 2ww but today I've hav the sorest bbs :holly:


----------



## fletch_W

haha bless you :) that really made me chuckle xx


----------



## CherylC3

Poor me u can tell my occupation is a hairdresser lol :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

A good thing with me having my op is that dh is cooking (he never normally does) I had better make the most of it while it lasts. He is cooking steak with a garlic butter and salad yummmmm


----------



## fletch_W

you are a lucky lady mrs duck! if my dh cooks i get chicken dippers and chips lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

I normally get a bung in the oven pizza haha he did excel himself tonight :)


----------



## Tawn

Awww how sweet he is taking looking after you so seriously MrsDuck! 

LOL Cheryl, "I'm not symptom spotting, but....." That's how it always starts with us ladies on this thread, we can never help ourselves! :haha: Sore boobs sounds like a really good symptom, so spot away! Maybe we can peer pressure you to test earlier? 

Bailey, hope the dinner went better than expected.

Fletch, I know what you mean about council flats! DH was in his flat for 12 years!!!!!! He got it when he was young and homeless and just never moved, but then I moved in and it was cramped. Then stepson moved in under emergency circumstances and it was BONKERS! Lol. Luckily, we managed to take advantage of the Right to Buy scheme. Have you and DH ever thought about that as an option? How long have you been living in a council property? Cause I know, with Dh's credit, we would never have been able to get on the property ladder without the advantages of the discount he got for living there for so long!

AFM, I took my first OPK today (whahoo a stick to pee on!) and it was surprisingly much darker than I usually get at 12dpo. Still an obv negative, about half as dark as the control line, but still it is much darker than the faint pretty much not there line that I usually get at this time in my cycle. BUT I am not getting my hopes up that it means a more reasonable O day than CD24 or whatever it was last month! Just going to try and do some stress management by getting out for walks and runs and seeing if that helps O along, then I can "not" symptom spot with everyone else!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Tawn I will not be testing lol...xx

Aye u will o soon Hun my OPK was lighter today so I'm defo 1 or 2dpo..x


----------



## fletch_W

We've only been here for 18 months and my hubby doesn't work as he has health issues but when we move to Skipton were gonna start our lives properly. We've been in honeymoon period til now lol. Hopefully we will move house, get jobs we want and not just settle and hopefully have a child


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies

Well I doubt iv ov yet hun or if I have iv just mistaken it for pain iv normal had,I shall let you know tho I'm starting my opks now as my hpt is officially bfn,I did tell them but they said its 'normal' we dtd again earlier and it didn't hurt so much SORRY THIS MAYBE TMI LOL it was in the shower so I was standing up so maybe that's why it didn't hurt much? Wish there was some sort of physio I could have on it lol


Fx your cycles are getting shorter chick!!! Be so much easier for you and less frustrating!! 

Mrsd I hope your feeling ok hun take advantage of oh cooking for you!!! Once oh cooked for me and I was sick lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch tht will be great starting ur new lives with a baby I'm sure :)

Mrs d gd ur hubby's spoiling u..x

Cath physio on ur lady garden lol so funny gd ur bfn now u can start ur opks and hope ur cycles go back to normal Hun..x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> A good thing with me having my op is that dh is cooking (he never normally does) I had better make the most of it while it lasts. He is cooking steak with a garlic butter and salad yummmmm

Funny, my mum had an operation when I was about 7 years old and was off her feet for about 3 weeks so dad had to start cooking... He never stopped!!


----------



## fletch_W

my giddy aunt its quiet in here today!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Glad your doing well Mrs duck!

Bailey I'm looking forward to you testing!!! I remember my uterus feeling full the day I got my BFP. I did already know I was preggo, but I didn't clue into that feeling until after I knew. It was like "ohhh so that's why I felt that way!" lol

AFM, OH ruined my morning BDing plans by waking up at the same time as me and wanting to get up and get ready to go to his mom's, even thou we woke up an hour early! That's ok, I'm having a beer right now which OH offered to me, and he knows what beer does to me down there, so when he gets attacked in a little bit it'll be his own doing LOL. I don't have O pains any more, but I still have EWCM so maybe the O pains I was feeling was my ovaries just getting ready as opposed to actually releasing my eggie. And if I did actually O during the night despite still having ewcm, I'm hopeful yesterdays BD would cover it. Thou I do believe it hasn't happened yet. 

This morning I was explaining to OH how ppl time intercourse with baby making, and how it's better once a day (not twice in an hour like he sometimes wants it - not that I don't either, but I know it's best not to lol) and how ppl do it either everyday or every other day depending on sperm counts. And we talked about how ppl "clean" out the bad sperm before baby making to get rid of dead/dying sperm. The month we got preggo we hadn't had sex in two weeks before we conceived, and OH said he never touched himself that whole time, and so we're figuring if that's the case he must have some awesome sperm numbers. Or super sperm, since it was three days after BDing that I O'd. I'm going with he has both! lol This is me trying to have some PMA about our chances. If we do manage to BD tonight I'll be feeling really good about our chances this month. If we don't BD tonight for whatever reason, then I won't be feeling to hot about it. 

I'm now gonna finish off my beer, maybe have another, then attack!

Love u girls!


----------



## fletch_W

go get him girly!! :) fxd that this is your cycle for getting your rainbow bfp!! this thread is most DEFINATELY getting its luck back!!! so excited to see all these bfps rolling in xx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies 

The meal went really well, there was no talk of we shouldn't get married etc although I think MIL was biting her tongue, but that's fine, she was being positive. And we went back to theirs and played on the wii like we used to when me and oh first got married and it reminded me of how they are really lovely and they do care, I think they just see rhjngs differently and I think I've got to learn when to ignore them and not get wound up!! Just as much as MIL seems to have learnt to bite her tongue!
I was also really good when MIL surprisingly pulled BIL an SIL's scan picture out of her handbag and said "oooh have you seen this yet?" I thought it was beautiful and although I'm mega jealous I asked how SIL was coping etc etc and didnt get upset! And I thought of how proud she seemed of SIL and BIL and how des carrying the scan photo around and realised that although she can be negative at times I know that when I get pg, even of she disagrees with the timing or whatever I get she'll be just as proud. Look at me being all grown up lol!!

Still having the uterus aches and pains, cramps particularly on my right and sore boob!! FX'd this is my month!! The luck is back in the lucky thread!!!

Shellie - you need to tie that man down (not literally lol) and get some serious bd'ing going on so you can catch that eggy coz this is your month too!!

Fletch - owning a house is not the be all and end all, my parents don't own a house either and they are very happy renting and don't care that they aren't property owners so don't feel like you would have to, just do whatever makes you happy, and remember that the Kay important thing is that you are with the one you love. My oh said he'd live in a cardboard box as long as we were together.

Anyway, gotta go ladies, sorry to those I've missed but oh is getting cranky and wants me to go to sleep! I am such a bnb addict!! No doubt I will chat to you all tomorrow and will probably have a load more "symptoms" to (not) spot :rofl:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Looks like no Bd tonite...OH was talking bout how he doesn't want us to be BDin all the time and wants us to build on our friendship, that he just wants us to hang out today, blah, blah, blah ... stuff girls love to hear ... just not when TTC!!!! Especially since he doesn't want to know when its my fertile time .... ugh!!!!

Here's hoping for tomorrow ... 

or that he'll get in the mood in the next couple of hours :p


----------



## Bumpblues82

get him in the mood lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi everyone! Any new BFP's in here? Bailey... waiting on yours. Just a few more days until you test... I can't wait!:hugs:

Bump: That scan is here! Can't wait to see your most recent beautiful baby picture.:)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw shelle I'm sorry he doesn't want to bd but hope u have caught ur eggy. Xxx

Bailey tht is so gd it went well, they will be just as proud when u get ur rainbow Hun, ur symtoms sound promising Hun cx

Leinzlove how u? I'm hoping to be joining ur thread in a cpl wks when I get my BFP.. :)

Nothing from me except 2dpo sore boobs but it is too early to be a symtom lol :holly:
I love tht lol :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Yay for O! I can't wait to be updated with your BFP! I want you back in my thread ASAP! :)

I've been tired. Ultrasound tomorrow has me excited. Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw is it the gender scan?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy_2_One said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> A good thing with me having my op is that dh is cooking (he never normally does) I had better make the most of it while it lasts. He is cooking steak with a garlic butter and salad yummmmm
> 
> Funny, my mum had an operation when I was about 7 years old and was off her feet for about 3 weeks so dad had to start cooking... He never stopped!!Click to expand...

I can but wish :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d when u posting ur pic Hun??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't make any of my pics small enough to post all the ones I have posted I've taken on low quality I'll ask dh to reduce one when he gets home as I don't know what I'm doing x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad your meal went much better than expected x

Shellie I hope you have already caught that eggy x

I love all the symptom spotting keep it up and I hope to see all the bfps rolling in x

I can't wait to see your gender scan pic tomorrow leinz x

Bump I hope all goes well today x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh ladies not to make anyone jealous but I'm out my garden sunbathing  xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too with a scarf around my neck lol


----------



## fletch_W

Cath that sounds amazing :-( the sun hasn't come out here today. Boo! 

Mrs duck do u have a photo bucket account? Cos you can upload it to there and post the image code. 

Yay for sore boobs. ha I love that yellow thing Cheers me right up. 

Bump and leinz! Yay for scans! 

Good morning everyone!


----------



## fletch_W

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Scan went fine baby even wiggled x


----------



## fletch_W

Fab news!,

Cath you'll be proud of me. I now have a stash lol.opks hcgs galore


----------



## MrsDuck

Great news bump xx

No I don't fletch I'll give it a go. Yay for your stash ready and waiting xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha good girl!! That's what I like to hear!!! August will be your month chick xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Nah I couldn't get him in the mood he said he didn't want to be put in the mood he just wanted to hang out. I'm starting to wonder if he knows its that time and is freaking out. I'm starting to feel some O pains again so I donno today may be O day. If it is no worries as BDing 2 days before O gives u the best chance anyway. But if not and O is actually tomorrow, he better be in the mood tonight or I will cry. I wish men wanted sex all the time like they claim to!!

Yay for wiggling baby blue!


----------



## fletch_W

I'm armed and ready for august!! 

Shellie go out and treat yourself to some cheeky undies to get him in the mood. That's what I do Haha ;-) 

Mrs d its really easy even I knew how lol and that's miracle talk. Technology baffles me. You just copy and paste


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!!

Hope you are all ok today!!

Dani - what's going on?? Have you tested yet?!

Cath - well jel there's no sun here, plus I'm on call for work and I've just finished my shift but someone's called in sick so I have to go back in at 6pm boo!

Leinzlove - cant wait to see you scan pic, so excited for you!!

Cheryl - hows the bd'ing going? Hope that sperm is fertilising that egg as we speak!!

Shellie - maybe your oh knows that it O time? Odd that he doesn't want sexy time at the moment?? But i agree with fletch, sexy undies always do the trick for me lol!!

Bump - where's the picture! Can't believe you saw your bean wiggle!!!

Tawn - have you managed to get much of a line from your opk's yet? I know yours are always quite faint like mine arent they?

Fletch - get you with your stash!! You go get that August baby huni!!

Mrs d - hope you are enjoying the sun and recovering in a very laid back style!!

Mummy - hope you are well today 

Anyone I've missed I am very sorry but hope you are ok and big hugs!!

AFM - still got a slightly sore boob (yes still just the one) and having quite strong ovary pains on my left.....not sure what to make of that? Other than that there's nothing except thirsty but thats down to the weather.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Cath the weather is gd here but I'm working :(

Fletch I love it... It feels gd having a stash...xx

Mrs d gd luck uploading it lol..xx

Bailey ur so pg I when did ur twinges start wot dpo??xx

Shellie get some sexys on and get the goodie lol...xx

As formemy skin is breaking out I hate it.. I only want bad skin if I'm getting a BFP... Read into sore bbs :holly: after ovulation and is says t can happen so we'll see...xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

When you both testing ladies xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - yeah my skin went all greasy and broke out a few days ago.

I've been getting the twinges since about 6dpo and I was trying not to get excited coz ink is that's approximate implantation time!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up and telling myself it could just be AF gearing up now ovulations done with. PMA though!!! I WILL get a BFP this month lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

4th or 5th 12 or 13dpo... When's bailey testing?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I'm trying to be good and wait til 14dpo on Tuesday but i might cave!! Think the earliest I would test would be Saturday which is 11dpo


----------



## fletch_W

https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/IMAG1268.jpg

This just came in my opk pack. Interesting..


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've seen that before, I always start on cd12 coz I don't wanna miss it and my cycles are changing length at the mo!!


----------



## fletch_W

i always start at 10 lol but will probs start about 12/13 this time xx


----------



## baileybubs

How long are your cycles? I'd deffo wait til cd12 if your cycle is 28 days or longer.....they say test from cd6 on the cb digi opk packets but that's way too early! Think that's just so that they can sell more!


----------



## fletch_W

i only used cb digi on the days my cheapies were really strong. i have a 31 day cycle. i think i o around day 16/17 but ill be sure of that this time around. ill compare tests with last month x

edit: cos im a cheapskate and cb digis are super expensive lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Mine was similar last month, O'd around cd17 and had a 32 day cycle, now of this month was 31 day cycle then AF would be due tomorrow but according to my opk's I only O'd on cd21 this time so I'm expecting it four days later! 

I just had a bath seen as my chill out night has gone to pot and I have to go back to work at 6pm, and my Frers were staring at me from the shelf!!! My boobs are quite sore now, I think it's both now but more so the right and still got ovary pains. And I was laid in the bath thinking "these are symptoms. You are pregnant, do one of those tests now!!"
Arghhhhhhh I can't stand it!!!! 

And then i think what if I got O wrong and AF is due tomorrow, should I test tomorrow?! And now I'm all confused and befuddled and I want to test now :tantrum:


----------



## baileybubs

Mine was similar last month, O'd around cd17 and had a 32 day cycle, now of this month was 31 day cycle then AF would be due tomorrow but according to my opk's I only O'd on cd21 this time so I'm expecting it four days later! 

I just had a bath seen as my chill out night has gone to pot and I have to go back to work at 6pm, and my Frers were staring at me from the shelf!!! My boobs are quite sore now, I think it's both now but more so the right and still got ovary pains. And I was laid in the bath thinking "these are symptoms. You are pregnant, do one of those tests now!!"
Arghhhhhhh I can't stand it!!!! 

And then i think what if I got O wrong and AF is due tomorrow, should I test tomorrow?! And now I'm all confused and befuddled and I want to test now :tantrum:


----------



## baileybubs

Don't know why that posted twice!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I hav a 28 day cycle and start testing cd10 and get my pos between cd11 and cd13 but mostly cd13. Xx

I'm testing 5 days after u Hun.. 
Im not religious but Pls got let it be our month and give us lovely :bfp: lines...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Wait bailey cos I hate seeing bfn so don't start testing till at least 10dpo. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

oh my. im not sure what to suggest? but def dont us the frers. do u have any cheapies to use? i know i shouldnt be telling you to test yet but if your af IS due tomorrow then maybe you o'd twice? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I am dying to test but I won't. I think I'm trying to justify doing a test tomorrow by saying that if it's a 31 day cycle like last month then AF would be due tomorrow but I definately got my positive opk in cd20 and had been using them since cd12 again so I don't think I O'd earlier. I'm just being impatient lol!! I will wait til Tuesday when AF is due (or perhaps Monday lol, I've only got so much restraint hehe!!)

And Cheryl yeah FX'd and please let it be our month!! I think August will bring the luck back though and hopefully mine will be the first BFP of many!! (unless dani gets one first, I can remember where she's at but I think she was closer to testing than me)


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch tut tut ur as bad as cath lol bailey be good lol... :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah hope dani gets hers this cycle too..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe:muaha:


----------



## fletch_W

ha! im sorry! im just so darn excited to see these bfps!!

:holly: just for you ;)


----------



## fletch_W

haha!! i told you it would happen!! you should wait until youre atlease 10dpo xx


----------



## baileybubs

I will, I'm 8dpo today so really I'll only have to hold out tomorrow but I'm gonna try my hardest to leave it til Monday!


----------



## Bumpblues82

heres the pic its similar to last weeks but when we were there we saw arm n leg buds and it looked like a gummy bear :) i couldnt beleive it when the dr said that was it wiggling lol i have another scan next tuesday x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's lovely hun xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump lovely pic x

Shellie sexy pants are worth a try, go get him hun x

Bailey Cheryl & dani I want to see those bfps xxx

Fletch August will be your month hun x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby did me proud again for dinner tonight he lit the bbq and cooked sausages and chicken to go with a salad mmmm I'm getting used to this x


----------



## fletch_W

Aw! It's times and moments like that that make us forgive and forget all those times they were jerks lol. I miss mine now :-( 3 more sleeps :-( 

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

my oh ade me a chicken dinner lol was yummy but as usual i feel ill lol


----------



## baileybubs

Finished work for another day, finally!! Just hope there's no emergency in the middle of the night now as I'm still on call!!

You guys are making me hungry all this talk of food lol!


----------



## CherylC3

A mrs d sounds great ur getting spoiled. Xx

Aw fletch Not long to wait Hun..x


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch I bought a fishing umbrella for my FIL for his birthday and it was waaaaaay expensive!! Bet your oh spends loads on his fishing trips lol!! Does he at least bring any fish back or does he only go fishing places where you have to throw them back?

Cheryl how many dpo are you now? Any symptom spotting except the :holly: lol

Mrs d I would get your oh to cook for every night for the foreseeable future if I were you lol!

AFM - getting proper strong AF like cramps, and I bought chocolate on my way home from work.....I'm either deffo pg or AF is on her way pretty soon (that was a pretty obvious statement wasn't it lol!!)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol sure was :haha: I think ur preggars :) 

2dpo maybe 3 sore bbs :holly: and a spotty face, ive got they bumpy white spots on my nips but dont kno if there still here from b4 my mc or not...
I kno it's a bit early for symtom spotting really.xx


----------



## baileybubs

Never too early for symptom sporting!!! I've got those white spots too!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm hoping there knew ones and not old ones lol... I showed hubby and he says everyone ha them lol but both times I've been pg I've noticed them before anything else. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I always have them but they seem more prominent and bigger when I was pregnant and they are now, or I could just be hoping try do lol!


----------



## CherylC3

I hate the 2ww before o u saying not going to symtom spot I just want to o and il be happy then 2dpo and u google everything to see if its a symtom lol... 10 days till I can test xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know I swore I wasn't symptom spotting this time but I can't just ignore sore boobs and AF like cramps!

4 more days til I should wait to test (probably 2 days til I actually do lol!!) but then again I'd hate to get a bfn on 10dpo coz id still be hoping next time would be a BFP later, so I'm hoping that I can be restrained enough to wait til monday.


----------



## fletch_W

he carp fishes so you have to throw them back by law. he goes to a lake in otley and sits there for a week with his best friend, bless him. it is awfully expensive. not just the equipment but the bait her uses. hemp is £30 a sack and he buys boilies and hooks and line etc he is skint every month and asking to borrow lol.

you girls and your symptom spotting lol. i always say i wont do it but i end up doing it. 

im convinced i had a chemical at the weekend. im terrified of getting a bfp. im going to be so nervous. i pray i dont stress too much. i pray we all dont stress too much. this time next year we will be comparing birth stories :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's nice to see the symptom spotting is going well girls, it's only when ttc that we could possibly be happy with spotty boobs haha xx

Only 3 more sleeps fletch the time will fly by I hope he brings you back some fish x

Bailey I hope you don't get an emergency call out during the night x

Afm I have felt like poo today painkillers don't seem to have any effect now and it is amazing how much you use your neck muscles for including no2 toilet trips sorry tmi


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs duck I hope you start feeling better soon!!

Fletch - that's the spirit, yes we will be comparing birth stories next year!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I posted the same time as you fletch, no fish, I can't believe he spends all that time effort and money then throws them back to be caught again that's like us spending all day shopping then giving it all back haha

I can't wait til we are all pg comparing ms and bump sizes xx


----------



## fletch_W

thats avery good way of putting it mrs duck lol. its a sport he says, the aim is to catch the biggest fish and he wont stop until he catches one. he hates the polish, not in a racist way, but because they eat carp lol. hes pathetic. i would hate it if he brought me some fish back. i used to go with him. until he put a ring on my finger ;) 

he decided that when i give birth, he is going to hold the baby whilst on his knees and ill take a picture and he wants to print it and show people his 'best catch'. bless him

i wish he spent that much time and effort on me. i hardly ever see him he is always shaking a box of boilies or cooking up his fish food and hemp in the kitchen.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm so annoyed at OH:growlmad:, and I feel horrible for it. He had to go hurt his back yet again! ... like come on universe, he gets back in the mood for sex, and you go and make him strain his back before we have the chance to BD ... UGH!!! I'm so upset, I had to go cry in the bathroom:cry:. Part of me thinks he's truthful in having hurt his back (since he manages to do it A LOT, even when I'm not around O time) and the other part feels like he's purposely doing it to avoid sex, since he admitted he did this twice when we first decided I was coming off the pill since he got scared. Even thou it was his idea in the first place - I was the one who took a few months to feel ready to stop taking it. And I don't want to talk about it with him either because then he may just freak out completely and then we'll never have sex at O time again!

I'm upset because I'm thinking going by my patterns that O is tomorrow, and if it is then that's yet another month of only BDing 3 days before O, and no closer. Just cuz I got pregnant in January with only Bding 3 days before doesn't mean I'm gonna be that lucky again. But then again I'm not sure if I actually O'd today since my cervix feels slightly less open then even earlier today, and it seems like my cm is starting to go creamy again. Also had the slightist tinge of pink in the cm earlier today too (O spotting?). But it could be wishful thinking, since O'ing today would be the best thing right now, to give us a good chance of catching the egg. 28% chance, versus 13% if O is tomorrow. But I only felt some O pain today, not the same amount I normally feel. But I do know I shouldn't rely on that to determine O.

Anyway, nite nite ladies!


----------



## CherylC3

As shellie I'm so sorry hope you've caught it Hun anyway next cycle u we nd a bding diary for him lol...xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww fletch that's sweet 'his best catch' I like it. Well at least it gives you some time to do girls things with your mates while he is away. Only 2 sleeps to go xx

Oh shellie I hope you have already caught that eggy and I hope you oh's back gets better soon xx

It's gorgeous weather here again today I hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Since mc i have completely isolated myself so at the minute the only friends I have are you guys. All my girl friends have kids and they hang out together so I feel like I'm the odd one out. Wow, typing that makes me sound like a complete loser..


----------



## Tawn

Morning Ladies! Whew! Yesterday was a busy day for me, so I didn't get a chance to be on BnB much and I've just read back but I am sure I will forget most of it lol!

MrsDuck, sorry you were in pain yesterday! Is it any better today? Is it Tuesday that you get your results hun, or Monday? Then we can count your sleeps too!

Fletch, that is sweet about OH hun! And I can sympathize, I just moved to a new town (and a year before that a new country!!!) so it is hard not having the massive support system of friends I had back in the States. :hugs:

Cheryl, I can always remember you talking about your bumpy nips before your Bfps! I hope that is a sign for you this time too love!

Bailey, I am so excited for you to test! Do you think you will make it till Monday or cave on Saturday?

Shellie, I am so sorry you didn't get to bd again. :hugs: I wonder if maybe wait until next week sometime and then have a chat with OH to make sure that he isn't being nervous or scared and purposefully not bd during O time? Just to put your mind at ease?

Leinzlove, good luck at your scan today! Come back with pics this time, girly!

Sorry to anyone I missed, work has been crazy and stepson is on summer holiday so I am going a mile a minute right now! My OPK yesterday was about the same (half as dark as the control line) and I haven't had any strong O pains yet, so I am sure I am still a week out from it. But mine and DH's 1 year wedding anniversary is next Monday, so hopefully we get some anniversary luck!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I hope you get some anniversary luck next week, are you doing anything nice to celebrate?

Fletch I totally understand where you are coming from luckily I have 2 circles of friends one lot who have nearly all got married and had kids over the past couple of years and one lot who none of them have children I am finding I'm making excuses not to socialise with the ones with kids as its hard. It's a shame we don't all live closer together xx

My follow up appointment is 10.35 Tuesday to get my results and hopefully get my stitches out 5 sleeps to go. I had an awful nights sleep the worst one yet post op but I feel much better now the meds have kicked in again. Hubby is taking me out for some lunch today, lucky me x


----------



## Tawn

Awwww MrsDuck, hubby sounds like he is taking care of you so well! Good man! :) And 5 sleeps is sooo soon! My fingers are crossed very hard for you, hopefully you are back ttc in a week's time!

DH and I are probably going to have a nice date night this weekend to celebrate, but not sure if our babysitter is going to pull through. We don't really have many options for people to look after stepson so it is difficult, but it would be a nice treat if one of Dh's friends actually comes through like he said he would!

And look what I got this morning with SMU! I am CD14, so this is unheard of for me to have it be this dark so early on. But I have been much less stressed this cycle, so I am hoping that means an earlier O, but I haven't had many O pains and ewcm yet, so hopefully that stuff starts kicking in soon! EEk, so excited that I might O sooner than CD 21 (which was a pain in the bum last month and we got super burnt out from bd every other night for almost 3 weeks!)

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0163.jpg?t=1343300989


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch I kno it's hard trying to avoid friends who are pg or got kids, we are ur friends well I hope so cos I share more with u guys than anyone else lol...xx

Aw mrs d enjoy ur lunch Hun.. Count down till results day :)

Tawn some anniversary luck wud be nice.... Ooh get bding tht will be positive tomoro Hun and u can join me in the 2ww :)

As for me 3dpo dying to have some cramps cos then il kno if I've caught my egg or not. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

My dear, you certainly are my friends. I feel closer to you lot than my other friends. I haven't had a how are you text in a long time so they're obvs avoiding me too. I hate it when ppl who haven't been through a mc don't know how to be around you. It's like iv developed a second head or something. Oh well I have you guys, dh and my mum. She's always been my best friend, were more like sisters lol. 

Yay Tawn!! You'll be symptom spotting in no time!  

Mrs duck you are one lucky lady! Sorry you had such an awful nights sleep. 

I'm off to the opticians today for aj even stronger set of second eyes. I only got my prescription 6 months ago :-(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hey ladies

So I'm feeling better this morning. I'm about 80% sure I O'd yesterday. The only thing keeping me from being sure is that I still have full ferning on the scope, which I really shouldn't but everything else seems to point towards having O'd. If i did then my chances are still good. I hope I'm right. Anyway my break is over, back to work i go!


----------



## baileybubs

Good afternoon ladies!

Hope you are all keeping well today!

Fletch - of course we are your friends hun, and I know what you mean about people not knowing how to act. The worst part is how they don't seem to want to talk to you about the mc, they look all uncomfortable and change the subject. Dont get why we aren't supposed to discuss it with anyone, it's like having the plague!!! But eventually I found it wore off with my friends and they don't avoid me anymore, but still don't like talking about anything to do with babies with me.

Tawn - yay FX'd you get that positive ASAP!! 

Cheryl - any more symptoms? I love hearing about other peoples symptom spotting coz it makes me feel less crazy lol!!

Leinzlove - how did it go?

Shellie - glad you are feeling better hun and I really hope you O'd yesterday! And I think maybe in a few days you should talk to oh about it and see how he's feeling. 

Mrs d - sorry for the crap nights sleep hun, only 5 more sleeps til results, we are all counting down with you!!

Hope everyone else is ok today, it's been a bit quiet on here since yesterday!!

AFM - no more sore boobs today. But last night I have no idea what went on with my body! TMI alert!! I went to bed at 11.30ish and at 2am I woke up with really bad cramps (like strong AF cramps) and suddenly felt I had to rush to the loo. I had severe runs and had to go back to the loo 3 times but in between I had such painful cramps. And they weren't like my IBS cramps or diarrhoea type cramps, it was definate uterus cramps and they caused the diarrhoea (sometimes on my period when I get bad cramps it also causes me to get diarrhoea and it was like that but worse!!). So after half an hour I went back to bed again and was thinking "wtf??" and I feel back asleep and I was fine again this morning!! I'm getting all negative now though and thinking that maybe the sperm did meet the eggy but it didn't implant properly so that's what caused the cramps. Coz as I said today no sore boobs, and no real cramps or twinges, just a few ovary pains. 
So, I'm thinking I'm not in this month but gonna wait another few days to test, I'm gonna try my hardest to wait until Tuesday when AF is due coz I'd rather see AF than see a bfn coz I'll cry!! At least if AF comes I can just think "I knew I was out" whereas of I take a test it's like I'm saying "I might still be in"

By the way I realise all that waffle makes me sound insane lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh Tawn that is almost positive looks like early o this month. I hope dh's friend comes through for you and you get to have some special time together x

Cheryl I hope the tww goes quickly for you x

Fletch we certainly are all your friends :) I hope you get some nice new glasses x

Shellie glad you are feeling better, I hope you caught that eggy x

Bailey that sounds awful I'm glad your body is back to normal today though, maybe you picked up a bug at work? You aren't out hun just you wait til Tuesday (unless you cave before then) x

Hubby is doing a very good job looking after me, lunch was lovely but service was awful it took us almost 4 hours to have a main course dessert and coffee, just as well it was a nice day and we were sitting overlooking the harbour so plenty going on to pass the time


----------



## fletch_W

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> So I'm feeling better this morning. I'm about 80% sure I O'd yesterday. The only thing keeping me from being sure is that I still have full ferning on the scope, which I really shouldn't but everything else seems to point towards having O'd. If i did then my chances are still good. I hope I'm right. Anyway my break is over, back to work i go!

youre chances are great shellie! fxd this is your month. 

by the way, whats ferning? i probably sound so stupid asking that lol. 



baileybubs said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> Hope you are all keeping well today!
> 
> Fletch - of course we are your friends hun, and I know what you mean about people not knowing how to act. The worst part is how they don't seem to want to talk to you about the mc, they look all uncomfortable and change the subject. Dont get why we aren't supposed to discuss it with anyone, it's like having the plague!!! But eventually I found it wore off with my friends and they don't avoid me anymore, but still don't like talking about anything to do with babies with me.
> 
> Tawn - yay FX'd you get that positive ASAP!!
> 
> Cheryl - any more symptoms? I love hearing about other peoples symptom spotting coz it makes me feel less crazy lol!!
> 
> Leinzlove - how did it go?
> 
> Shellie - glad you are feeling better hun and I really hope you O'd yesterday! And I think maybe in a few days you should talk to oh about it and see how he's feeling.
> 
> Mrs d - sorry for the crap nights sleep hun, only 5 more sleeps til results, we are all counting down with you!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok today, it's been a bit quiet on here since yesterday!!
> 
> AFM - no more sore boobs today. But last night I have no idea what went on with my body! TMI alert!! I went to bed at 11.30ish and at 2am I woke up with really bad cramps (like strong AF cramps) and suddenly felt I had to rush to the loo. I had severe runs and had to go back to the loo 3 times but in between I had such painful cramps. And they weren't like my IBS cramps or diarrhoea type cramps, it was definate uterus cramps and they caused the diarrhoea (sometimes on my period when I get bad cramps it also causes me to get diarrhoea and it was like that but worse!!). So after half an hour I went back to bed again and was thinking "wtf??" and I feel back asleep and I was fine again this morning!! I'm getting all negative now though and thinking that maybe the sperm did meet the eggy but it didn't implant properly so that's what caused the cramps. Coz as I said today no sore boobs, and no real cramps or twinges, just a few ovary pains.
> So, I'm thinking I'm not in this month but gonna wait another few days to test, I'm gonna try my hardest to wait until Tuesday when AF is due coz I'd rather see AF than see a bfn coz I'll cry!! At least if AF comes I can just think "I knew I was out" whereas of I take a test it's like I'm saying "I might still be in"
> 
> By the way I realise all that waffle makes me sound insane lol!!

its not insane! lol we all know how the 2ww can make us a bit crazy with our symptoms spotting. i still believe this is your month. :)

Mrs Duck how are you feeling? how was your lunch out?

I really appreciate everyone in this thread. i feel like we have all known eachother years. :)

Where is everyone?! its so quiet in here these days. x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I was away taking a nap lol!! 2nd nap I've had this week so hoping that's another good sign. I really will be gutted if I'm not pg lol!!

Off out for tea at my mates house!! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh another good sign, come on bfp. Have fun at your mates and even better no washing up xx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I had tht b4 I got my 1st BFP, enjoy tea at ur friends...xx

Mrs d glad ur getting spoiled. How are u feeling??xx

Afm I've spent the last. Hours with 2 pg girls I'm so jealous just want tht to be me with a lovely bump talking about buying prams ect. :(


----------



## CherylC3

Very quiet in here tonight everyone's ran away lol..xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It has gone quiet today hasn't it? Back from my tea and it was lovely! But I had a drink and felt really guilty......but I have no idea if I am pg or not so part of me thinks why should I let myself believe it might be true only to be disappointed.....does that make sense. Am I wrong to have had a drink (only had 2 mind you)?


----------



## Dani Rose

Sorry I've been MIA. Had a 2 day migraine and sickness. Struggling to keep up with life too. Work all day then photo shoots then editing! My house is a state. 

Can't read back now as my eyes head still hurt but I will timo xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey drink til it's pink!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks dani, hope the migraine has gone!! I get them too, soooo awful aren't they?! Hope you are feeling better soon xxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani I get migraines all the time too. especially around the start of AF, or if im around strong smells or being out in the sun too long. I get sick to my stomach and half the time end up vomiting :( I hope you're feeling better love!

Bailey I don't think you have anything to worry about. Like Dani said drink til it's pink!! I think having a couple of drinks in the tww isnt bad. As long as you don't get plastered your good :) Besides, you probably wont be able to drink for the next 8 months or so!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie: Yay for O! :happydance: 

Duck: I truly hope and pray you get good news Tuesday! :hugs:

Tawn: I hope you have an earlier O. That OPK is looking good. :)

Cheryl: Yay for the 2ww. I don't know how you don't SS. :hugs:

Everyone else: Sorry I just skimmed your messages. So much to keep up but I try. I really really want those BFP's to come rolling in right now. So serious its time for you all to be happy and pregnant! :brat::brat::brat::brat:

AFM: Sweet Ladies, I'm sorry I kept you all waiting. It's been a long perfect day! Everything is perfect and baby is measuring right on.

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/fffds.jpg


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yay for *pink*!!!!!!


AFM, I just had to come online to say 365 days til I get married!!!!!! :wedding:


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie: That is awesome! One year! Woo-hoo! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Baily im with dani drink till its pink

Congrats Leinzlove thts amazing Hun..... Shellie the countdowns on...x

Leinzlove ive got sore bbs :holly: bumpy nips, and spotty face... No cramps tho s I'm doubting this is my month...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinz thats amazing!! a girl!!!! i betr your over the moon!!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath how u doin?? U working today??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie a year to go, it will be here before you know it x

Leinzlove yay for team pink congratulations x

Bailey glad you had a good time at your friends for tea x

Dani I hope your migraines go and you feel better soon x

Cheryl you aren't out yet, I hope you get a surprise bfp x

Fletch, cath how are you both?

Afm I can move my neck a bit more today but I think I have the start of a summer cold and it really hurts to sneeze and I can't blow my nose properly but I definitely feel my neck is starting to get better yay......4 sleeps til results


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d thts great ur starting to feel better but crap about the cold, I'm sure ur results will be clear Hun...xx

A surprise BFP wud be amazing but I ate how we get to the 2ww then start doubting everything, just feel its not my month..x


----------



## cathgibbs

hiya both! im great thanks ladies, yep in work :-( its still very warm here, work is starting to ease off slightly thank God! its my boss last day today before maternity leave so its a pretty relaxed day today!!!

how are you Cheryl??

Awww MrsD im glad its getting better for you hun. when are you back at work? take it easy now and try not to look at the sun - it makes me sneeze loads lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl at least if you aren't feeling positive and you get your bfp it is more of a surprise, if you have a good feeling that you are pg and get bfn then it hits you hard, I've got everything crossed for you x

How nice to have a relaxed Friday then it's the weeeeeeeeekend! 

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

I don't know yet when I'm back at work I'll know more Tuesday. I need to be able to drive for work which there is no way I can do at the moment as I can't turn my head enough but it is definitely getting better


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

How are we all today?

Leinzlove - yay for your gorgeous baby girl!!! So exciting!! 

Cath - still no sun down here boo!! Have you started opk's yet to track your ovulation?

Cheryl - I felt like that about 5dpo but then started getting cramps, don't lose faith hub, you never know. Last month I was convinced that I was pregnant but I wasn't. This month I'm really not sure, could be AF could be early pg symptoms.

Mrs d - glad your neck is getting a bit better but boo for the cold that sucks!! 4 more sleeps, not long!! 

Tawn - are the opk's getting much darker yet hun? Or any sign of O pains?

Shellie - one year wow that's awesome!! I'm just about to get mine all booked.....I put on Facebook that I had chosen the date and my mum went mad at me coz I hadn't told my family first, I don't get why it's a big deal but oopps, the way I see it it's my wedding and I'll tell people whatever way I want to lol!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!!

AFM - I was so good this morning, I was so tempted to test but I didn't!! And I'm at work early tomorrow so I probably won't get chance then so now the earliest I might test is Sunday! I had a dream last night that I got my BFP too! But I think that's coz I woke up and went to the loo and thought about testing in the morning and then went back to sleep! Got aches around my uterus today but not convinced I am pg, think that's why I'm being better with waiting this month, don't want to see the bfn, I'd rather see AF, but PMA!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh starting using them hun, they are so negative though, can just about see a line and they are never that faint with me!! im still bleeding though, only when i wipe, soooo frustrating!! 6 weeks iv been bleeding for, thank God OH got over his phobia of 'blood' lol!! iv got about 50odd OPKs thought so im going to continue using them their so cheap aswell i dont mind buying more etc!

I totally agree with what you just said, the month after my mc i was adamant i was pg then AF showed up after Ov i had no symptoms up until 8dpo then started being sick after a vodka and i knew instantly! never give up faith girlies!! until AF shows up your still in the game!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they are cheap enough on t'internet aren't they Cath? Ive said I'm not doing them after this month though if I don't get a BFP. I'm not going to "try" as such and just see. At the moment I'm wondering what to do regarding ttc with us getting married. In my heart I'm saying who cares? Get pregnant and get married!! But then the slightly logical part of me is saying helloooo you aren't exactly rolling in money, how can you save for a wedding when you are pregnant and then off on maternity?? 
But I just know I'll regret it in a year or so's time if I went back on the pill now and then struggle to conceive again when we decide to.
Maybe I'll be one of those 100 millionaires with the lottery tonight and my hardest decision will be should we honeymooned in Cuba or Cancun lol!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Girls :wave:

Sorry for being MIA - I usually take ages getting caught up on everyone then run out of time to post something (not that I have heaps going on right now anyway...:blush:)

Just so you know though - I AM stalking you all!

Cheryl - I think I'm about the same DPO as you. Pretty sure O was Monday night, so now I'm in the TWW. Not really feeling positive about it this month, but I'm not going to totally dismiss the possibility either. I just won't be surprised to see AF in a week or so (due on the 6th). If nothing turns up though, I'll be waiting till the weekend to test, so it'll be the 11th and like 19DPO.

I'm with you Bailey - would much rather see AF at this stage than another BFN. Totally understand the whole 'think you're not' vs 'hoping you are' mentality.


----------



## cathgibbs

When is the date hun? xxx

iv got my ticket too yaya gonna get more though!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - it's Friday 13th sept next year but we haven't actually confirmed the booking yet. For to do that within the next two weeks.

Mummy - hope you are well, and keep the faith. I think that feeling it is your month can be much worse if it isn't coz I was convinced last month an gutted with bfn. But this month I'm not so sure, think all these feelings are just what my body does after O to prepare for AF so not getting excited. FX'd for us all though!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Cath - it's Friday 13th sept next year but we haven't actually confirmed the booking yet. For to do that within the next two weeks.
> 
> Mummy - hope you are well, and keep the faith. I think that feeling it is your month can be much worse if it isn't coz I was convinced last month an gutted with bfn. But this month I'm not so sure, think all these feelings are just what my body does after O to prepare for AF so not getting excited. FX'd for us all though!!

I felt the same way last month bailey and it gutted me when I kept getting BFNs on early tests. Then AF arrived on time and I wondered why I'd been so sure?? TTC can be such a cruel ride, but I'm hopeful for all these beautiful babies we'll all be having over the next few months. I think by the sounds of it we're _both_ in a better place this month than last month for either AF to arrive or to get a nice surprise BFP :flower:

What cycle day / DPO are you on? Sorry for not remembering :blush:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Whoops! Just noticed your ticker!


----------



## cathgibbs

hmhmmmmmmmmmm that is a hard decision hun? Im not traditional at all so would like to have a child before my wedding only so i could include them in the big day,it will be hard tho like you said juggling maternity and saving for a wedding. do what you think is best hun, xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy I'm glad you are well x

There are lots of you in the tww at the moment so can't wait for the bfp's to start rolling in.

Bailey as people say you find a way with money so just do what feels best for you x

Cath I hope your bleeding stops soon hun, it has been ages you poor thing x

Afm I have the start of ewcm today booo and am on cd11 today so it looks like even if I get the ok on Tuesday it's going to be too late for this month.....probably for the best though as it gives my left over thyroid time to compensate for the missing side and get my levels a bit more normal.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch how are you doing hun is oh back now or is it tomorrow?


----------



## fletch_W

hi mrs duck. he is back today. were off to get him at 4pm. glad youre feeling better today. cant wait to hear your good news on tuesday :)

Bailey, Cheryl and Mummy!! stop with the doubts ladies this is your month!! :D

Cath, hows the bum cheeks ;) we had the sun until i got my washing out to hang out and it buggered off. bloody typical! hope the bleeding stops for you soon. did you say you were ttc again in sept? not long to wait now!!

bailey, it will all work itself out. try and get most things done before baby is born. like your invites and room decor etc. all the small things are what we panicked about at the last minute and they are the bits that make the cost of your wedding go up. we only have 80 rsvps to our evening do and 350 ppl turned up lol! we had to order 25 pizzas from the local take away. ha! my wedding sounds like a right circus. my bridesmaids and pauls groomsmen paid for their own dresses and suits, they wore shoes they already had and they were all a similar colour but it looked really cute. i also had a bouquet for me and 2 bridesmaids and the other 4 had a artificial corsage on their wrist. the men had artificial button holes. we took every aspect of our wedding and made every last bit as cheap as possible. having a baby and a wedding can be done. so dont worry about money. :)

heloooo everyone else. hope everyone's well. bring on the bfps!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Fletch it is soooo sore haha i got a pic i can post but im in my thongs but you can see the severity of the burn and that was with sun cream on haha!! its so bad!!! my fault though!! 

Yep will be trying first week of september - that is if i get a pos opk!! depends on my cycles at the mo! 

Yeh MrsD i would wait it out this cycle hun, your body has been through the wars this past week, hopefully by the time you ov next we can go through the 2ww together! :hugs:

Hows things fletch? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

things are okay. still no luck on the friend front. i sent everyone in my contact a text asking how they are and that i miss them and we should meet up. not one reply. im a complete loner lol. i dont mind tho cos i have you girlys. 

i cant wait for you both to get back on the ttc wagon :) if i dont get a bfp this month i will be joining you both :) but without the opks. 

that sunburn sounds ouchy! i wouldnt post the thong pic on here cos anyone can search our thread on google lol!

hope everyones having a good day. im off to make myself look half decent to go collect my hubby. gutted i have to work both tonight and tomorrow night, cant pounce on him until sunday! boo!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you are well fletch and you are sounding nice and chirpy could that be down to dhs return later today? x

Cath I must have missed the burnt bum cheeks bit haha I hope it isn't too painful sitting down at work today x

It's almost the weekend lovely ladies xx


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Fletch i forgot about that haha imagine my dad came across it haha he would recgonise it is me from my tattoo's!!ID BE MORTIFIED!!!!! 

Your not a loner hun, like you said you have us lot!! you dont need people who cant be arsed to make an effort with you hun,. you deserve better than that!!!! 

yep MrsD! sunbathing out the garden wednesday and i burn all my backside and back, i did have bikinis on but they rose up my cheeks lol its not too bad today although yesterday i was boiling hot through my dress lol!!

thank god for the weekend, any plans girls?? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol mrs d it was her status update on facebook the other day. i sometimes feel i cant write on ppls walls on fb incase i say something that is meant for here.

i am just feeling quite positive today. i got up feeling very refreshed after my 2am mega clean cos i couldnt sleep. i struggle when dh isnt here.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm gd ta... I keep thinking I've got twinges starting but think its my imagination cos I want them so bad lol....cx

Cath ur sunburn sounds sore Hun..x

Fletch how u doin? If none of ur friends reply they are the losers ur a great girl...xx

Bailey I really think its ur month Hun..x

Mummy2one wot symtoms do u hav hun?? I'm not testing till the 5 or 6th when af is due..x

Still got my sore bbs :holly: :holly: 

Lol love it... :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww fletch I bet they just don't know what to say or they are at work and will respond later x

You will have your ms and be cheering us on next month you watch x

Enjoy your pampering I bet your hubby can't wait to see you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Thanks for the advice fletch, I know we'd work it out somehow financially.
And Cath I love the idea of having my baby at my wedding too so I don't know why I'm flapping!! I'm hoping also that some of our family members might offer up some dough to pay for summat yet too haha so we might not need to save as much!!
I also said to oh that if I am pg at least we will save on money I would spend on going out too lol!!

Mrs d - I agree with Cath. I think resting your body this month after all you've been through, frustrating as it will be, would be good for your body. Start taking pregnacare again and doing opk's so you can track and get that eggy next month with loads of lovely folic acid and vitamins putting you in great health to bake that bun lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Off out the now with my mum for lunch then me and hubby's going for a new tv :) 
Catch up later have a good weekend girlies...xxxxxxxx :)


----------



## fletch_W

have fun cheryl! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sat here chuckling to myself you lot crack me up


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch cleaning at 2am you nutter lol!!

Cath - put aloe Vera on your burn!!

Cheryl - the twinges are REAL you aren't imagining them PMA (like I can talk, I'm convinced i imagined the sore boobs now lol)

Oh and I forgot to say before, I went out to get my haircut, came back and I'd left my back door open!! Not unlocked, wide open!!! Hoping thats another sign and I've got preggo brain :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun Cheryl x

Oops bailey yup I hope it's a sign haha

Thanks for the advice I'm sure you are all right I should wait the month even if I get the all clear get back to the vitamins and make sure I'm as healthy as possible.


----------



## baileybubs

It's a good job I live in a nice area isn't it coz my dog isn't exactly a guard dog, if someone broke in he'd just rollover and show his belly for a tickle :rofl:


----------



## Tawn

Wow, I can't seem to keep up with you ladies lately! I feel like I have been totally out of touch with you all!

I can't believe how many TWWs we have here now! I can't wait for the BFPs to start! 

MrsDuck, how long do you usually have ewcm before O? Mine can sometimes be a week out, so maybe if you decide you are ready this cycle instead of waiting you might still have a chance? But I agree with the ladies, if it ends up you have extra time to get fully recovered, that will be all the better for you and the bean you get next cycle!

Hahha Cath and your burnt bum! One time I fell asleep on a lawn chair and wok up a few hours later and my whole front half was burnt with a perfect line down my sides so I was half lobster red and half bright white!!! I felt like that one episode where Ross from Friends gets in the spray tan machine :haha:

Fletch, glad DH is home! I don't know how you do it lady, being apart that much, but the reunions must be OH SO SWEET :) DH and I were long distance for awhile a few years ago, and it was hard to be apart but it made it really exciting when we got to see each other again! So you must be over the moon!

Dani! You never updated us on your wonky test. Are you waiting for AF now? What's going on?

Bailey, having a baby at your wedding would be adorable! And I had a friend who unexpectedly got preggers and was 7 months or so at her wedding, and she looked gorgeous! I love her bump wedding pictures! And you will figure out the financial side--TTC and wedding planning are two of the most stressful things and you are doing them at the same time! Glad you have such an amazing PMA :)

Mummy, I am so glad to hear you are feeling much stronger emotionally this cycle! My heart hurt for you when your 1st AF showed up. But I am crossing my fingers that this will be your BFP cycle and it can be a huge surprise!

Leinzlove, UMMM GORGEOUS pic love!!!!! YAY PINK! Uhhhh I am soooo SOO excited for you! Congrats hun! Was DH there for this scan too? I bet you both are over the moon:cloud9:

AFM OPKs are boringly medium right now. That super dark one from 2 days ago was a bit of a fluke I think. But the good news is I am finally starting to get some EWCM (only on the inside, not when I wipe yet) and very ocassional O pains, so I am guessing I am still about 5 days out (which doesn't surprise me, I guesstimated O day on my diary and it says Wednesday with a big ?? next to it) 

The good news is, I have decided against talking to DH at all about bd schedule or O this month (been really close-lipped about it all) as last month we had great sexy time all cycle and then got really forced right at O and it made us both feel awful. I've been finding out that both DH and I get a bit of performance anxiety when it is forced and all about O. So this time we have been having great bd which is fun and relaxed every 2 days without so much stress and I feel a lot better about it. Maybe less stress will be a good thing for us getting a BFP!?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tawn glad you are well I know what you mean about o time performances and then when O is running late and it ends up being a few weeks of every other day bding it becomes a chore. Maybe a month of sexy time without opks will take away the stresses xx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I am feeling a lot less stressed this cycle in general (no longer trying to move house and get our apartment ready for renovations and all the logistics of that stuff!) Still using OPKs just for my journal to make sure I have an idea when I O because I have a lot less ewcm now post mc and it can be hard for me to know when O is coming. But very casual about it. Plus as I am on my 4th cycle post m/c I am kind of accepting the fact that it isn't going to be as easy as it was the first time, so I have to do my best to just be up for whatever comes our way if that makes sense?

How you feeling today hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you've got a great attitude and I hope it all works out for you this month x

I'm feeling fine thanks a bit nervous to get my results on Tuesday but I'm starting to be able to move my neck easier so I'm on the mend


----------



## Tawn

I can't even imagine how nerve wracking that would be! :hugs: You have been so strong and positive through all this, I really hope you get good results Tuesday and you get your rainbow right away. I know we will all be thinking about you Tuesday hun!

Time to start a movie marathon or something this weekend to make it go faster!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Tawn I think your attitude is really good, I think my ovulation has been later and later because I've been stressing about ttc, and the wedding and my oh's job etc etc. I've been more chilled these last two weeks, so I don't think I will be as gutted of i don't get a BFP this month. Don't get me wrong, I am dying to get a BFP ASAP, as the sooner I get pg the better for the wedding etc, but I won't be as sad as last month. 

Hey mrs d I hope you are feeling ok, I'd be nervous as hell too!! Of everything I am hoping for at the moment, I am hoping you get the all clear the most, that's the top of my wish list to the universe!! 

Oh and ladies who's oh's are being funny with dtd around O time go get your haircut!! Just had mine done and my fella is like "hey sexy you look well fit" how romantic!! And is hinting to bd tonight lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww bailey thank you so much that is soooo sweet of you xx

A haircut ay that's all that is needed I'll give that a go. Have a lovely romantic night :)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno... I need to stop groping my boobs especially in public lol.. But they are proper sore they feel bruised lol and I am so wet down there felt like a puddle in my pants earlier lol. :haha: are u like this bailey??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl your hubby must be loving it :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Not so much with the "puddle" lol, but the boobs are being groped often!! Somehow I feel that groping them will help them feel better!! My oh was laughing so much at me last night coz i kinda just pulled one boob out and said "do they look bigger my nipple" lol

He finds me very amusing when I'm symptom spotting lol! Today I'm getting what I can only describe as fluttering feelings in my uterus. No idea what that means!! I'm very tempted to test in the morning before I go to work as I'll be 11dpo tomorrow. 

On another note, my landlady who has been a pain about the garden and where we can put pictures up has just come round and dropped off some beer and wine to say thank you for getting the garden done in time for her evaluation of the house!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno lol...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts nice of her Hun...xx

U are so pregnant Hun I don't even think u nd a test lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That was nice of her. bailey how can you patient when you have got such great symptoms x

:test:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm with mrs d :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## CherylC3

:gun::gun::wohoo::test::-({|=


CherylC3 said:


> I'm with mrs d :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## CherylC3

Whoops was playing around with the smileys. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe you guys are funny!! I'm really not looking forward to getting a bfn but then I think if I am pregnant I have been having these symptoms for at least 4 days now, which means my hcg could be high enough to be detected. And really if I'm pregnant I need I know!!


----------



## CherylC3

Pls test Hun I'm excited and so jealous u can test lol..x


----------



## fletch_W

TEST!!  Haha Cheryl I love the guns xx


----------



## baileybubs

Should I test in the morning with fmu?


----------



## fletch_W

Are you the same dpo as your ticker? If so yeah go for it  xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

test test test test test test !!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:test: yeah I'd wait and use fmu if it was me x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Thanks for the advice fletch, I know we'd work it out somehow financially.
> And Cath I love the idea of having my baby at my wedding too so I don't know why I'm flapping!! I'm hoping also that some of our family members might offer up some dough to pay for summat yet too haha so we might not need to save as much!!
> I also said to oh that if I am pg at least we will save on money I would spend on going out too lol!!

I'm with you guys on wanting our baby at our wedding! I think the biggest reason I was so upset with OH this month was because I made myself start to think we should stop TTC in a couple of months so I won't be the size of a whale on our wedding day, and him not wanting to BD was pissing me off! But honestly I don't think I can stop. Oh well so if my mum spent 800 on a dress I can't wear! I can wear it one day when we renew our vows. 

And the money part with wedding vs. baby, luckily we just found out this week OH's mum is giving us enough money to pay for the whole venue! I was shocked, but that is going to be the hugest help! And when we were pregnant I was thinking of ways we can raise baby without killing ourselves money wise. Like using the reusable diapers instead of disposables, which can save you thousands a year!! And breastfeeding too woud save on buying formula for the first year. And if I remember correctly OH's mum was going to get us the baby's furniture, but even if she didn't IKEA has some cheap, yet top rated cribs. And definatly no eating out all the time like we do now. 

Anyway ladies, I am going to shower, been sleeping until 1:30pm as I am working Nights tonight, and OH is on his way home (he just finished a couple of minutes ago at 2pm), so must be clean!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I'd be ok affording a baby and the wedding but so far no hint of help from anyone! It's more about my job really than what we can afford. I don't get any company maternity pay, all I get is 90% of my wage for the first 6 weeks and then only £120 a week for the remaining 22 weeks (or something like that) so I'm just worried about what we can actually save once I have the baby as we will be struggling as it is. I guess I'll have time to be at home and do handmade invites and favours an stuff though lol!!

My chief bridesmaid was along about going to one of the big bridal shops and doing a big try on with champagne etc but I don't want to spend loads on the dress. And my other problem is that my mum and bridesmaid both want to be with me when I buy the dress, and my other bridesmaid too and my my wants my cousin there too but it's impossible getting them all to have the same day off!!! Ive only been planning this for a few weeks and already people are starting to tell me what I should do lol!! Not in a bad way of course, I know they are trying to help but it's just so hard!! This is exactly why I got married abroad last time!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yeah my ticker matches my dpo so I am 10dpo today!

Do you think fmu on 11dpo is likely to be BFP?


----------



## MrsDuck

I learned to just nod and say yeah and then to do what I wanted to do and I don't think I upset anyone

You should get a positive on a frer at 11dpo but ics are a bit hit and miss. I know we have all been teasing you to test as your symptoms are so good but test when you are ready hun and we all hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks mrs d, I have 4 Frers in stock lol, so I don't mind using one tomorrow anyway, just wondering if I do get a bfn is it likely to be a false negative. But then I know that it different for everyone anyway. I was also thinking that if I do get a faint BFP tomorrow I can do one every day so i can put them up here so I can show the progression and it might help other people when they are wondering to test. That's if it is a BFP of course lol!! And if I am pg I really would like to know so if its a bfn nevermind but if it's a BFP I'll be so glad to know and make sure I'm taking my pregnacare and maybe book in the doctors on Monday.

I really do ramble don't I lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I think that's a good idea too mrs d, nod and smile and pretend I'm listening lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's an excited ramble, I really hope it's a bfp, i can't wait to see that line in the morning xx


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope so, but I won't be as sad as last month if it's not. I cries last month lol! But this month I feel like it will be ok, it will happen when it's supposed to.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh i jut started to cry watching how i met your mother coz it was such a lovely storyline!! I'm such a girl lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Does anyone on here know who Tim Minchin is and like his comedy?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooh that's another sign haha

Yeah he's the one that writes those funny songs and plays along on the piano isn't he?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's him, I think he's really funny coz his comedy is so clever but he did a song for his daughter called white wine in the sun and everytime I hear it it makes me cry coz it shows how much he loves his baby daughter and how good of a father he is. I just think its very sweet.

Did everyone else just have ages of "bnb is having downtime"? Soooo annoying!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll look it up I haven't heard that one.

Yeah bnb has just come back now x


----------



## baileybubs

These "flutterings" are getting weird, I really hate this symptom spotting lol!! But these feelings are right in my uterus and try are either a definate sign of AF or a definate sign of pregnancy lol!!! Which is all pretty obvious! It's like saying I'm either awake or asleep haha! I can't wait until the morning but I'm trying so hard not to get too excited!


----------



## MrsDuck

It all sounds so good, af for me are more like cramps than flutterings, so flutterings makes me think you are pregnant and your sore :holly: (just for you Cheryl) are a good sign, my nipples got bigger too I now know that is the best sign for me


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I really love that smiley :holly: 

I really hope it's all good signs, we shall see soon!! I am so excited and yet scared about if it is!! But I should wait and see until I get my BFP first!!


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey, I am so excited for you to test too! Your symptoms sound so good hun, I really hope it is an obvious bfp and we all get to use loads of these smileys :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LoL


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks Tawn. I really hope I can set off a lucky streak again in this thread!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for the morning bailey, I'm off to bed, I want to see your bfp when I get up xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, I really hope so xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Iv just finished work. Bailey I can't wait to see your Bfp!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Ugh, I have to go to work in less then 2 and a half hours :( I hate working night shifts. Bailey I hope to see your BFP when I get home from work! 

12 more days to go for me before AF or (hopefully!) a BFP! I donno if I'm going to do like last month and skip testing all together. I have two tests, one is a FRER and the other is a Life Brand HPT. Although I just read on www.pregnancy-health-center.com they gave the Life Brand the worst rating for both false positives and negatives... perhaps I will chuck that test in the trash. Stick with my one and only FRER for 13 or 14 DPO's FMU. So the 7th or 8th of August. I wish I could fast forward the rest of this 2WW. BTW ladies, have you ever been on the website https://www.twoweekwait.com? Ladies who got their BFP compile their symptoms and post it for all to see.

edit: I may have already posted that 2WW link before now that i think about it... oh well no harm lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Tawn, I won't have another scan until 20 weeks.

love your new profile picture! adorable!!!


----------



## thuthao1

Iv just finished work. Bailey I can't wait to see your Bfp!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sorry ladies I couldn't do it!!! I woke up an just felt it would be bfn and couldn't bring myself to do it!! After all that saying I would cave in!! I will do it tomorrow or monday for sure, I just woke up and thought "I don't feel pregnant" silly really wish I had now!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Aww, no worries bailey, that just means it'll be a darker line tomorrow then it would have been today! 

I'm still at work on my break eating leftover pizza. Just under 4 hours to go til i can go home :) Have had some weird cramps since I got to work. And feeling gassy too. It's 3DPO and already symptom spotting LOL


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey aw I want ur will power :)


----------



## CherylC3

This morning I had a big blob of creamy cm is this a gd thing?x


----------



## CherylC3

Anyone watch corrie?? Broke my heart crying at poor Izzy having a Miscarrage :cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

No worries bailey we are with you when you do test cheering you on xx

Yeah I saw corrie poor izzy

It is beautiful sunshine here today but I think it is all change tomorrow, I'd better make the most of it today. I'm off to have a shower chat later x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it was sunny yesterday here but today it's horrible. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey, that just means a darker line tomorrow or Monday! It means no squinting at all, it will be obvious!

And you have WAY more willpower than me! lol


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I think I was so scared of seeing that bfn that I couldn't bring myself to do it so it's not willpower more fear lol!!!

But now I'm having weird twinges and twitches and my ovaries feel like they are burning!! Wish I'd tested now!! Will do tomorrow so everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed!!!

Hope everyone else is ok today! I stupidly agreed to work even though it's my weekend off! Glutton for punishment!! But I get to finish at 5 so not too bad!


----------



## fletch_W

Did anyone notice the 'father to be' that posted what I posted?? Look back on the previous page. :/ 

Aw Bailey I really admire your willpower. You'll get a Bfp when u test so please don't doubt xx


----------



## baileybubs

I did notice and wasn't sure what it was about lol!!

I hope I get a BFP fingers crossed!! Cant wait til the morning!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I got everything x for you chicken!!! 

Mrsd how you feeling today hun?

How's everyone else???

Some serious Apple bobbing went on today lol was soooooo drunk last night I can't remember a thing,oh and I had a blazing row but we can't remember what it was about lol,my opks finally have a line on them...yay xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Yay for your opks!!  sorry about corrie, I don't watch soaps cos Nancy on Hollyoaks got pregnant the day after me aNd mcd the day after me too lol so I can't watch it down cos she's pregnant again. :-( big hugs

Bfp Bfp Bfp!!   test now  joking. Have dvd a thon like Tawn said and this evening will go by really quickly xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Just in frm work told hubby to go for the new tv and not to spend more than £600 and he has spent £900 I wanted 37 or 40 inch and he's bought 47inch I swear it's going to be like the cinema, not happy.. Wot is it with men and tvs?? Has to be the biggest. :(

Cath so funny apple bobbing.. Hope u feel better now? And yeh for ur OPKs :)

Fletch I was crying my eyes out at corrie... When are u starting ur OPKs?xx

Bailey can't wait to see ur lines :)


----------



## fletch_W

Hey Cheryl. I will prob start them Wednesday? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies!! Just got in from work and I've been bad and bought a pot noodle and two kit kat peanut butter lol!!! I'm sooooooo tired though!! Just run a bath and gonna put my pj's on, how exciting!!

Still got the achey burny pains around my left ovary, I'm getting myself too excited now. I've got it in my head that all these signs are good and I might get my BFP, but I don't want to be disappointed if it turns out not to be my month. It's so hard not to get your hopes up though isn't it?!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day, wish that sunshine would stay around, keeps going cloudy here!


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - has the witch gone yet??

Cheryl - my oh would probably do something like that too, MEN!! Any new symptoms?
Cath - how's the hangover?

Tawn - hope you are having a nice weekend!

Mrs d - hope you are keeping yourself distracted and your necks better today. 

Mummy - any symptoms? 

Dani - did the migraine finally go away?


----------



## CherylC3

Jus the same had a big gob of cm earlier and had loads of cm all day.. Had the odd niggle down there but think its in my head lol... I like its not my month. X


----------



## baileybubs

I've had lots of cm today. And definate twinges going on.....just no idea what it all means lol! Think I'm gonna test for sure in the morning, just really don't wanna see a bfn so I might chicken out and leave it another day again!!


----------



## baileybubs

It's very quiet in here tonight. I guess most of you are enjoying yourselves, only saddo me sat at home in my pj's on a Saturday night lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies, I hope everyone is well xx

Oh cath poor thing I hope the apple bobbing helped your sore head x

Cheryl at least you won't need to go to the cinema now haha and niggles are good x

Fletch how was the hubby reunion ? x

Bailey enjoy your night on the sofa in your pjs with your pot noodle and kit kats. I've got everything crossed for you for when you test x

What has everyone else been up to?

Afm I've been to a little local festival today where my cousin was playing then been supermarket shopping so got lots of goodies (to make me feel better of course) and a Thai takeaway for dinner for 2 which is in the oven.

My neck is just the same today but I haven't taken any meds which I think is a good sign the pain must be easing.....3 sleeps


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yum I live Thai food!! I'm going out for my friends birthday to a Thai restaurant next Saturday, so looking forward to it! In contrast my pot noodle sounds rather naff lol! But I've eaten it anyway and one of my kit kits lol.

I've actually just come upstairs to bed! Gonna watch tv in bed as I feel shattered and half asleep! It's looking like a very early night for me!! Think I'm working too much, I should have been off this weekend but doing extra. Need the pennies for my wedding!!

I'm glad your neck seems to be getting a bit better hun. Still got everything crossed for you for Tuesday xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

That was meant to say I LOVE thai food not live it lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

please test tomorrow, bailey! We need to see a BFP around here to give the rest of us in the 2ww some hope! And if its neg dont give up hope. with my angel baby I tested at 11dpo, BFN, and tested again at 14dpo and it was BFP. And with how faint it was, chances are had a tested on 12 and 13DPO it probably would have been BFN.

Just woke up, gonna stay up til my night shift tonight (last one, yay!). Think I'll need a large coffee before work tonight!


----------



## baileybubs

I will do my best to test tomorrow ladies, I really want to so I've just gotta remember what you just said Shellie. That even if it's bfn 12dpo could still be too early and it's not over til the witch shows right?!

I will bring the luck back to this thread!!! Come on August for everyone's BFPs and lots of regular ovulation for the ladies still wtt!!! PMA all the way!!

Anyway I'm gonna probably fall asleep soon so I will be updating bright and early tomorrow as I'm at work at 8! Shellie yay for your last night shift. I hate nightshirts!! 

Ttfn ladies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

My Thai was lovely yumm now tucking into caramel nibbles and half watching rubbish on tv

I'm glad your night shifts are coming to an end shellie, more time for bding with oh x

Bailey enjoy your early night hun and I can't wait for you to test and the luck to start x


----------



## fletch_W

Wow I was expecting to come home to paaaaages. Just got home from work so haven't had a proper reunion yet. The witch has gone but Im doubled over with back pain as I'm flaming constipated!! :-( so sat here on the throne whilst chatting  that's my tmi for the day. 

The weather has been glorious today! Although it will most likely pee it down tonight. 

Mrs duck glad youre pain is easing! Yay for 3 more sleeps! 

Bfp tomorrow Bailey  start us off with a lucky streak. 

Cheryl you won't be far behind Bailey! And Shellie and mummy too!! So exited for you all to test. 

Tawn how are the opks coming? Fxd they get darker soon! 

Hope everyone else is well. I managed to talk about my mc today without crying. Never thought that would ever happen. 

Good night all xxxxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Still have 11 days to go in the 2ww Fletch so it'll still be a bit of a wait, boo!! Told OH that my fertile time has passed this month and he seemed surprised (my last few cycles were longer) and he asked me when it was and I told him it was the middle of the week. And then he said u didn't tell me. And I reminded him he told me not to. His answer was oh yeah that's true. I mentioned that the thought that he knew and purposely avoided sex crossed my mind. He says he didn't know it was that time and didnt say no because of that, he just really wasn't in the mood. I think he felt bad thou. But I told him cuz we had BDed 2 days before we still had a good chance so I think he felt better about that. At least I know now he wasn't avoiding O on purpose. Anyway ladies, off to start my night shift in an hour,night!!


----------



## baileybubs

Excuse my language but......holy crap on a cracker!!!

I really didn't think it would be!!! Do you see the line on the frer!!! Love seeing those words on the digi!! I'm gonna cry, again!!!

The luck is back!! PMA all the way, august will be a lucky month for everyone!!

Man I'm shaking lol!
 



Attached Files:







adf8ed52.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 15









29c4ada8.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baileybubs

Ok I don't know why the digi is upside down but you guys can read upside down right??


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY Bailey, CONGRATZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let's hope you've started a BFP streak for the rest of us !!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm dying to tell people but I wont! And I know I've started a lucky streak, you will be next Shellie !!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yay Bailey! I know I just posted but had to say it again :) You're gonna have baby at the wedding!!! YAY!!! Keeping fx that I get mine this month too and we can both have our babies with us when we marry our loves :)

I'm over half way through my night shift, and am getting a migraine and it's making me want to vomit. My body doesn't like night shifts :( Took some tylenol, as I won't dare try advil in the 2ww. Even thou at only 4dpo if there is a baby in there it wouldn't even have implanted yet. My boobs hurt. They have been hurting since O, I think I've noticed that seems to be my pattern. But today I am blaming OH since we finally BDed (since we haven't since 2 days before O), and his man-hands love my boobs LOL. Although they feel like they are bigger then they were a week ago, but I wonder if O can make them seem bigger temporarily?? Cuz even if I am pregnant I don't think your boobs can be affected before implanting right? I'm pretty sure that's true. It's O or I gained weight lol. Anyway I'm gonna go try to survive the rest of my shift .... I want my bed soooo badly right now!!! 3 hours and 15 minutes to go!


----------



## MrsDuck

:happydance: :dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:

Yay congratulations bailey I don't like to say it but ............ We told you so and wow a 1-2 on the digi already yay xxxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> I'm dying to tell people but I wont! And I know I've started a lucky streak, you will be next Shellie !!

I hope so too :) I hope all of us get BFP soon!!!


back to work I go ....


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats congrats congrats, I knew it Hun go u woohoo...xxxxx

List ur symtoms Hun so i can compare mines the rest of the 2ww....xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a good shift shellie, we'll all be joining bailey soon, the luck is finally back x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm at work til 1pm Cheryl but will gladly go through my journal and put my symptoms up so you can compare when I finish (I'm being naughty right now lol) 

Mrs d the next bit of luck will be yours when you get the all clear on Tuesday!!

Shellie, not long now til your bed hun, and the boobs are a good sign, they have been my most obvious for a while now!

Now I've just gotta not panic that it's a chemical or something worse might happen. PMA!! PMA!! This is my sticky baby and he/she will be there with us at our wedding!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey yaaayyy congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks everyone!!

Is 1-2 on a digi good for this dpo then mrs d?


----------



## Dani Rose

Leinz congrats on pink!!!! 

Girls my 2 kids were at my wedding and the one in my tum that I didn't know about :( I loved having them there. Leila was beautiful!

Man I can't keep up in here lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah a digi wouldn't normally show until you were late so 14dpo a couple of days early is great xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!! Bailey I'm sooooooooooooo happy for you    woop woop the lucky thread just got its lucky streak back!!  now you can go buy that suuuper cute dress from bhs  what fab news to wake up to Xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh yes the little dress from bhs it must have been a sign xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great thanks Hun...x

I was sick this morning so hubby thinks I'm pg, I wish xx


----------



## fletch_W

Cheryl!! We will have less of that negativity  PMA! You'll get your Bfp in a few days chick xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I hate the 2ww it's the wot if for 2 wks I can't handle I'm too organised for waiting lol..xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

BAILEY! That's AMAZING NEWS!!! Congratulations lovely! So so SOOO excited for you :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

When does everyone else test?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> When does everyone else test?

I usually test at 12DPO at the earliest, but then I really hate getting a BFN (or squinting at tests trying to 'will' a second line into existance!). I'd like to wait until AF is late this time, but I'm not sure I'll get that far... Having said that, I actually don't think at all that I'm pregnant this month.

With my DD, AF was like 3 days late, but my cycles had been quite messy so I didn't think a whole lot of it. I did 'feel' pregnant though with her, but having never been pg before, it was still a massive surprise to see 2 lines on that test :flower: That was fathers' day 3 years ago. An amazing day!


----------



## CherylC3

Im testing sun or Monday il be 13 or 14dpo then so we'll see I really hope I get my BFP really nd my rainbow baby soon if not think I might nd to get some mc councilling starting to feel quite upset about it all....:cry:

I'm hoping this is a sign....xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Im testing sun or Monday il be 13 or 14dpo then so we'll see I really hope I get my BFP really nd my rainbow baby soon if not think I might nd to get some mc councilling starting to feel quite upset about it all....:cry:
> 
> I'm hoping this is a sign....xxxx

I understand that Cheryl :hugs: Praying that this is your month!


----------



## CherylC3

Let's hope we both get BFPs Hun...xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

YAY Bailey!!!!! SOoooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl hun we'll all have our bfps soon xx

So this time next week we'll have our next one x

Mummy what day/date do you plan on testing?

Dani you are sometime this week aren't you?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AF is due Tuesday 7th, so we'll see how long I can hold out... Having said that, I just don't feel it this month. Maybe it's a coping mechanism!

Thanks for checking on me Mrs D :hugs: You'll have the all clear on Tuesday (my birthday!) and will be in the 2WW, going nuts again, in no time! x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, just got home from work and actually burst into tears! I think coz I tested and went to work it hadn't sunk in but I'm just sat staring at the tests!! Thank you everyone for the congrats, and I just know that there will be loads of BFPs following mine, the luck is back!!!

PMA all the way!!

Ok so Cheryl these were my symptoms;

1dpo - 6dpo Nothing except the odd O pains and twinges
7dpo - uterus feeling heavy and full, slight cramps and sore boob (just one lol)
8dpo - cramps and twinges in ovaries, slight dizziness, site boobs. Woke up at 2am with severe cramps and diarrhoea.
9dpo - twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, nipples looking bigger and white spots more prominent, feeling like AF coming.
10dpo - heavy feeling like AF coming, frequent urination (but that could have been coz I drank a lot of water)
11dpo - twinges and flutters in my uterus, lots of cm, slight sore boobs and preggo brain (I put my shoes on the wrong feet!!) and very tired/exhausted went to bed at 8.30pm!!
12dpo (today) - slight queasiness and tight feeling uterus

Hope that helps those of you in the 2ww!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I think there may be hope for me yet lol only 6 dpo and il be testing on Sunday. Xx


----------



## Tawn

OMG Bailey congrats hun! How amazing! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I am so happy for you, your PMA really paid off!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY !!!!!! Congrats chick I'm so happy for you you must be overjoyed,what did oh say?

My opks are a teeny bit darker,I'm hoping that means I will ovulate next week which means my tube is ok after the ectopic,&hopefully last visit to hospital today xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I woke him up to tell him so he was half asleep and was happy but not as happy as me, just leaving it to sink in for him whilst he's at work. I'm so happy, and now so panicky!! I hope this is my rainbow!! I did my ticker and it said I was over 4 weeks coz I ovulated late so ive changed it to match O day.

Cath - yay for the darker opk's!!! I really hope that means all is ok with your tube and you'll be O'ing soon!!!

Cheryl - yeah loads of time for more symptoms this week!! Keep us posted!!

Tawn - any sign of O yet?

Good luck to all you testing this week!!


----------



## Tawn

Nope, OPKs are still a boring medium here. But that's OK, I am trying not to stress about it. Just dtd every other day and just going to enjoy it!

What was your bd schedule like before this bfp, can I ask?


----------



## baileybubs

We starting bd'ing cd9, then cd10 then every other day until cd20 got my first positive opk so bd'd again cd21 as I took this to be O day and that was it for a few days. I also used preseed this month (particularly around O day). So I'd say it's more important to be the day before and day of O day.


----------



## fletch_W

i just wrote that down lol. im cd nine so gonna start every other day tonight. i might not even do opks. not sure yet. aw hun im so happy today. you amazing news has given me so much hope :) im so so so excited for you!!

ps. did you get my fb inbox? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yes I did fletch, not had chance to look yet but will do in a sec!!

And I am living proof that bd'ing every other day is enough! 

I am glad I did do opk's though hun coz I bd'd two days in a row when I got my positive and you never know that might have helped! And to think I wasn't goin to get any but these were the Asda ones I went out and got when I ran out of cheapie opk's!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i knew you would get your :bfp: bailey!! congratz xxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

are the expensive? the asda ones? or should i just stick to cb digis and cheapies? i hope this month is more relaxed than last time. i think every other day is probs better for dh cos it was a bit of a chore for him doing it every night and it was as fun lol. we did it just to do it not cos we wanted to. 

the dresses are so cute and great prices. i dont know about any reviews or not but i think theyre in the uk? not sure xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah well I found it was best not to mention that we "had" to bd to my oh, just let him think I was just making the first move lol!! Except for that night when he said he was too tired and I told him that I was about to O so we really needed to. 

The Asda ones are 5 for £7 which is expensive compared to the cheapies but they worked really well and I had run out of Internet ones so needed some lol!!

Just having a look at the site now but it's taking a while to load up.


----------



## fletch_W

im might stick to my cheapies then. dunno when to start testing though. might start on friday instead of wednesday. just so i dont put pressure on us both. cos when i see the line getting stronger i start to panic. so im confused as to what to do lol :/


----------



## baileybubs

Don't panic!! (sorry I'm a geek and a hitchhikers guide fan). Whats your normal cycle and O day?


----------



## fletch_W

my cycle is 31 days and last month my positives were 16 and 17 cd xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yeah same as mine last month. Now is that regular? Or just last months? I would deffo start dtd every other day by cd10 and maybe start opk's cd12. Thats what I did. Coz as long as you have dtd it doesn't matter if you see that opk positive, it just helps if you know when you O'd for when you need to test with a hpt.


----------



## fletch_W

thats regular. my first cycle after mc was 34 days and then 31 since. so should i start weds? and start bding now? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I would hun, but then again I also had said I was giving up opk's after this month if I didn't get my BFP lol! If I were you I'd say go for it, be positive and make it fun and not a chore and start bd'ing from cd10 (it's always good to get rid of any "old" sperm if you know what I mean). 

Me and my oh were in hysterics when I first used preseed and then stuck my legs in the air afterwards!!


----------



## fletch_W

iv been wanting to try pre seed. did you use it this cycle? lol i usually get on all fours and stick my bum in the air so i might have to try legs in the air or sleep with a pillow under me. yeah i will def be trying to relax more. i cant wait for us all to be in poppys pg thread :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I used it this cycle, didn't use it every time we bd'd but did the days around O. Now I don't know if that was any help but it definately worth giving it a shot! 
And I was putting my bum elevated on my pillows with my legs upright against the wall behind my headboard. Again I have no idea if that helped but it's worth a shot!


----------



## fletch_W

Lol Paul's gonna think I'm nuts! But ill give it a shot  xx


----------



## maryanne67

BIG CONGRATS BAILEYBUB :flower: sending you lots of sticky vibes and

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Aren't we all a little nuts with this ttc business fletch lol!!

Thanks maryanne!

I can't wait for my oh to come home so we can have a proper talk about this. I kinda waved the test in front of his face and ran off to work lol!

It's quiet around here today!

What's everyone up to today? Hoping you are all having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so excited for you bailey and I can't wait to join you too xx

I want to pick your brains I'm only cd12 and have been having some spotting today do you think it has something to do with my op maybe a change in hormone levels?


----------



## MrsDuck

My god it's quiet on here tonight :mamafy:


----------



## fletch_W

:laundry::dishes::shower::hangwashing::iron: i never noticed all those other smileys! lol but this has been my day xx

how are you today mrs duck? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol you guys are so funny, I've been asleep lol :shipw: :cold: :serenade:

Thought I'd join in with the smileys!!

Mrs d - hmmm have you been doing opk's at all? It could be ovulation spotting? But like you said, with having the op your hormone levels could have dropped and so now rising again might cause spotting. I dont really know if an op would affect those hormones much though....


----------



## MrsDuck

I love it fletch, you have been a good girl, that's what I need to do but have felt sooooo tired today I don't know if it's my thyroid or not or else I do seem to get tired around o so it could be that? Im still spotting too??

Apart from that I'm fine thanks fletch, I've been to a nice barbecue today so dh didn't have to do any cooking aw bless him

Did your dh have a nice time fishing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love smilies 

No I haven't bothered with opks I think we are just going to do like you and bd every other day from cd 10 when I get the go ahead. It could be o spotting it's just when I wipe and very very slightly on a panty liner


----------



## fletch_W

He did but he's upset he didn't catch anything. He saw lots of birds though. Winged ones not ladies hehe. He's very outdoorsy and I'm not at all so he enjoys the week I let him have once a month. He's slumped on the sofa watch olympics now tut. I find it boring so had to keep myself busy so got my chores done. 

It could be o spotting like Bailey said? Iv never had it so I can't be sure. a bbq sounds lovely, I cooked west Indian curry with rice and mung beans. Yummy! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Has your bfp sunk in yet? Are you going to tell anyone or keep it to yourselves for a while?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no all that time away and he didn't catch anything, poor thing I hope he had good weather. Glad to hear it was the feathered variety haha

I watched most of the opening ceremony but thats about it

Curry yummmm


----------



## baileybubs

It kinda has but hasn't! I told my oh but it was very quickly at 7am and I woke him up waving the test in his face (thank god they have caps over the pee bit lol). So I've not really said it out loud or talked about it to anyone in RL!!
I don't know what to do about telling anyone, my oh doesn't want to but my mum would be upset if I didn't. Plus I have to tell work coz it's physical.
But I don't wanna tell my in laws coz they are always quite negative and critical. And I just know they will tell us not to get married. 

Fletch - tell your oh to get some chores done too!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I didn't watch the opening ceremony, might see if I can get it on iPlayer on my TiVo yet...


----------



## MrsDuck

It's hard isn't it you want to share your joy but it's nice having your own little secret until you have your first scan and if your mil is going to be negative then you don't want to put a dampener on it.

Could you tell your mum and not mil or would your oh be upset?


----------



## baileybubs

No I don't think it would upset my oh, but if MIL, FIL or any of the BIL'S and SIL'S find out that we had told my mum and dad and not them then they'd be upset.


----------



## fletch_W

im sure your mum would understand you keeping it to yourself. we arent telling anyone until we have had a scan. your mil will have to suck a lemon again lol :) and she can tell you not to get married all she wants! its your wedding hun tell her where to get off. or let your oh tell her in his own time? xx


----------



## fletch_W

im quite bitter towards pushy parents and inlaws as you can probably tell lol xx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> im sure your mum would understand you keeping it to yourself. we arent telling anyone until we have had a scan. your mil will have to suck a lemon again lol :) and she can tell you not to get married all she wants! its your wedding hun tell her where to get off. or let your oh tell her in his own time? xx

:thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Well my mum would understand but she'd still be hurt that I didn't feel I could tell her. It's not as if telling them will have any bearing on what happens. 
And my MIL and FIL were never "excited" about is being pg last time so I think that's why I don't want to tell them this time. I'll have a word with oh though coz maybe he would tell them on his own and mention that we are getting married still and we wanted to tell them so they can be involved in both but not to be negative. Coz my mum and dad will be over the moon with anything lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's quite a good idea that way he can tell them to be happy for you both or to shut up and you don't have to be there worrying about their reaction.

I bet it goes better than you expect xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i cant understand why they are excited for your bil and sil and not your guys? so strange. but its great to see that their opinions arent stopping you :) dont let them get to you. 

when is your oh home? im dying to hear how he reacts :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I think the difference is a matter of age and time together. BIL is 32 and SIL is 30 and they've been married for nearly 10 years.
Whereas I am 29 and oh is 25 and we've only been together 1 and a half years. Plus he is their baby, the youngest by 4 years coz his other brother is exactly same age as me (older than me by 4 days). I always think that they think I am pushing him to do all this coz I am older but thats not it at all!! We both know we want a baby, and I was even sceptical at first about getting married again just yet but then thought well I love him, why shouldn't we?
Plus my oh claims that his parents were over the moon for us last time they just don't show emotion like my family do, which is like normal people!! Maybe I just need to get used to the fact that his parents aren't as emotional or as enthusiastic as I'd like.
They love BIL and SIL's 4 kids though and dote on them so they'll be ok in the end.

Btw this opening ceremony is surreal!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and he's not home til after 10pm!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I'm coming over all patriotic! Oh god there's a choir of deaf children singing and signing the national anthem, lump in throat!!!


----------



## fletch_W

10pm!! i think id be going crazy biting my finger nails not sitting still until he gets home lol. 

aahh i see. im sure they are secretly happy. maybe when your oh tell them you should invite your mil baby clothes shopping? :) xx


----------



## fletch_W

lol i havent watched it yet, everyone at work said it was ridiculous xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah im sure they will be happy for us, and maybe more so after we had the mc and be more willing to show it. 

Oh no now there's kids from great ormond street hospital!!


----------



## baileybubs

So far it is ridiculous but in an outrageous kinda way lol! I honestly can't wait to see why happens next lol! Watching it on iPlayer.


----------



## fletch_W

my laptop is too slow for iplayer but ill try watch it on my brothers pc when hes at work tomorrow.


----------



## baileybubs

I've got virgin so I can get iPlayer on there on my telly xx


----------



## fletch_W

jel!! im at my mums and she only has flaming freeview :( i miss my sky


----------



## fletch_W

i have an urgent question. i know weed is bad all together, but is second hand smoke around o bad? my brother and his friends smoke it like 4 times a night and cos were here dog sitting i cant get away from it. and hes 20 so cant exactly tell him to smoke it elsewhere cos he would laugh in my face..


----------



## baileybubs

I love virgin! But it's expensive lol, £60 or so a month!

Ooh my oh is finishing in about half an hour!

Quick question, seen as I am 12dpo today. And both frer and digi were definate positive. When should I go to doctors for a pregnancy test seen as their tests aren't as good as Frers? Would going tomorrow be too early do you think?


----------



## baileybubs

I would say no it's ok around O time hun, but maybe try be in another room or summat? It's no worse than second hand smoke from fags and people are round that all the time at O time.


----------



## fletch_W

i would def go to the docs now and maybe take your tests with you? they say there is no such thing as a false positive xx


----------



## baileybubs

True but they say that unless they test it they won't confirm you are pregnant so just wondering if tomorrow might be too early for their tests to detect it?


----------



## fletch_W

he smokes outside but the smell makes me wanna puke!! dh has said that hes gonna try e-cigs. is it the nicotine thats bad for spermie or the chemicals in tobacco? cos hes switching to decaf coffee too cos he drinks almost 15 cups a day!!! but he told me today hes doing it so we can have a bean :)


----------



## fletch_W

oo im not sure then. but bloods will def detect x


----------



## baileybubs

I think its both the nicotine and the chemicals hun, my oh is still smoking too. Trying to get him to at least cut down. 
And that's so sweet though what he's said about doing it for your little bean xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah true, I could ask them to do bloods maybe. I want to know that my hcg levels are ok after mc so maybe my doctor will do that for me.


----------



## fletch_W

yeah they should definately cos of your mc, and i would raise concerns so that you can get scans every 2 weeks. thats what ill be doing. to put my mind at ease xx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think they'll do that at my local EPAU. They wouldn't even scan me again a week after my mc to check it had all gone, just told me it was all normal and to wait. They were very cruel tbh. 
I don't even know if early scans would help me though, my angel died at 11 weeks and 3 days so I won't feel safe until after that anyway. But I suppose it's worth asking if there's any tests like my progesterone levels that they could do at my docs.


----------



## fletch_W

they wouldnt scan you after your mc?! thats outrageous!! that actually made me well up. i hate the epau so much. we were dismissed like yesterday trash after my mc scan. i cried for days. i would def talk to your gp about tests and things. xx


----------



## baileybubs

No they basically told me that a week was "a very short period of time" even though I was still bleeding heavily. Needless to say they ate their words when I was still bleeding 4 weeks later and had had misoprostol a grand total of 3 times and they were looking to send me for a d n c. They wouldn't scan coz they said it could take as long as 2 weeks to pass everything anyway. Hate EPAU too, such a casual way they deal with mc. Think they need some sort of empathy training!!

On a brighter note though (sorry for bringing sad talk to the thread ladies!!) I have no idea what's happening on this opening ceremony!!! Dizzy rascal is singing Bonkers.....it bloody is bonkers!!!


----------



## fletch_W

haha i loved your status it made me laugh. dizzee is pretty bonkers though. 

id love to work on the epau when im a midwife (hows that for pma) just to comfort those who go through mc's and ectopics etc and them knowing youve been through the same can put their minds at ease. the doc said to us 'heres a pamphlet, any questions ask your gp' and walked out of the room. so we upped and left. i was so angry. so id def make sure i gave people all the info and answered as many questions as i could and not dismiss them as soon as i have given them the results xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that would be great fletch, I bet you'd be great working in epau, that perfect mixture of sympathy an kindness with bright bubbliness if needed too!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> True but they say that unless they test it they won't confirm you are pregnant so just wondering if tomorrow might be too early for their tests to detect it?

Just to let you know, since I am a lab tech, and assuming they use similar products there as here in Canada, the preg tests we use in the hospital are really good. they say they detect 25iu and higher (like hpt's) but I ran a test yesterday on an emerg patient that came in with a vag bleed and it was positive and when I ran it on the machine she had a hcg of 15, and a few months ago I ran a patient that a positive on the stick too, that ended up having a level of only 3! the tests can pick up lower levels then they say. They just pick a higher number that they know FOR SURE it will pick up, probably so no one sues them later lol.

Ugh, I wish I had some good symptoms... I know it's too early, only 4dpo :( ... my boobs don't hurt anymore, as I'm sure it was just my post-o breast soreness. I still donno if I'm gonna skip testing and wait for AF or to be late, or attempt at 12dpo .... I guess it'll depend on if i have any good symptoms in the next week or so?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for that Shellie! Very helpful to know xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey hun their tests would show up pos I think their 50miu I think lol 


I'm finally discharged from hospital!!! Levels are 5!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm well I guess that I could go tomorrow and if doesn't end up positive just go again later in the week lol! Ive still got 3 Frers so gonna use them every morning to see the progression.

Yay for being discharged Cath!! That's great news!!


----------



## Tawn

Bailey how'd the talk with your oh go?! I am soo chuffed for you!!

Cath, woohoo to being discharged! That is amazing!!

Sorry I haven't been on here enough this weekend cheering you ladies on, DH and I had our date night last night to celebrate our wedding anniversary for tomorrow and today was thunder and rain so stepson DH and I had a doctor who marathon and a lazy family day which was fab after the hectic-ness of the last couple of weeks! I hope o is on its way, I have heavy feeling ovaries today and I guessed I would be Wednesday so I'm crossing my fingers it's not too far! I just realized today is 4 months exactly since mc and tomorrow is our anniversary and my first day of this cycle is the day we moved into our new house. I am hoping that all that lines up to mean a fresh start for us and our rainbow bean!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cathgibbs said:


> Bailey hun their tests would show up pos I think their 50miu I think lol
> 
> 
> I'm finally discharged from hospital!!! Levels are 5!!! Xxx

YAY!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well we have decided that in a couple of weeks we will tell our parents and families. I just hope it all goes ok until then! 

Tawn - sounds like you had a lovely day hun! Must be so nice just to chill out!


----------



## fletch_W

okay so i am watching ch4+1 about the fifty shades books. its filth!! lol

yay cath! so happy youve been discharged sweetie!! :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> okay so i am watching ch4+1 about the fifty shades books. its filth!! lol
> 
> yay cath! so happy youve been discharged sweetie!! :)

They were saying on the radio here this morning that according to babycenter.com there are many women now pregnant as a direct result of having more sex because of the book series ... if only it were so easy ...


----------



## CherylC3

Cath yeh you'll be glad Hun. Xxx

Shellie if only it was tht easy I've been working my assoff for a yr to hav a baby and cos of a book all these ppl are falling pg :(

I stating having niggling twinges yest so hoping this is a gd thing...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that definately sounds good cheryl!! What dpo are you again? 7?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 7dpo now :) was out with hubby yesterday for cocktails and had them on and off all day not cramps but niggles or twinges as if somethings happening in there lol and I still hav all my other symtoms too.. So no alcohol till I test on Sunday....

Thts gd ur waiting to tell ur parents I'm not going to tell our parents till after a 9 wk scan cos the lady at EPU said at a 9 wk scan she can really reassure me everything will be ok cos my parents hav really took my mcs really bad so I don't want to upset them again...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Drink til it's pink Cheryl!! And that "something's going on down there" feeling is very good! How's the boobs :holly: 

I don't think I can get a scan til 12 weeks, but wouldn't want one earlier anyway as my angel was 11 weeks 3 days when she passed. I'm just gonna enjoy this and be as positive as I can.

And keep egging you ladies on too!! We need more BFPs in here, the luck is back!!

Who's next to test is it you Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

My :holly: is still sore feeling bruised lol not to mention feeling sick again. I think me then mummy2 to test... Dont u dare leave us lol...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey this will be your forever baby!!! you must be on cloud 9!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeh cheryl is next i think!! I wont be testing until September now .booooo xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath yay for your levels now being low x

Cheryl the symptoms sound good I think you are going to be the next bfp x

Tawn sounds like you had a nice chilled out weekend, happy anniversary x

Bailey have you done another frer today? Did you manage to get in to see your dr?

Fletch I'm sure you would make a wonderful midwife x

I hope work isnt too bad for everyone today x

I had a much better sleep last night I am finally able to lie on my pillow properly


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I am so happy, cloud 999 not just 9 lol!! And September will be here before you know it! We will all countdown with you! It's only 5 weeks away!!!

Mrs d - I did do another frer and it's darker than yesterday! I've for my doctors appointment for 10am, don't know the doctor I'm seeing though so I don't know how helpful they will be of I ask for some blood tests.
How are you doing today? One more sleep! We are all thinking of you an praying for the all clear xxxx

Cheryl - you are sooo gonna be the next BFP!!!

Fletch - did you dtd last night, get rid of them old spermies lol!

Hope everyone else is ok today!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey when i went to my last drs apt when i was pregnant i explained the mc to him and asked for a blood test for my hcg and prog levels and he didnt want to do them, he couldnt believe that i was pregnant so soon after a mc, it wasnt soon at all it was 6 weeks! i demanded them and in the end he allowed the nurse to do them, jsut demand them hun, explain your history explain that you want them done for peace of mind and just demand demand demand lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cath, I will try!!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD how you feeling hun? when do you go back tomorrow is it? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey x That's great news that it is continuing to get darker and great that you managed to get a dr appointment so soon this will be your sticky bean for sure xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling ok thanks cath I'm being lazy still lying in bed watching Jeremy Kyle yes my results are tomorrow eeeek pleeeeeeeeeease let it all be clear


----------



## cathgibbs

It will be all clear hun, then you can go on to TTC and hopefully you will be the August BFP and ill be the September BFP! everything will be fine lovely, i can feel it in my waters lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath sept will be here in no time :hugs:

Mrs d results tomoro :)

Hope we are back to a lucky thread again. Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

MMorning ladies! How are you all?

Congratulations Bailey!!!!! x x x


----------



## fletch_W

Hey girls. How are we all? 

Bailey your doc is there for you so make sure you tell them what you want cos a lot are lazy! Don't let them talk you out of tests etc! Excited for you  still giddy from your Bfp :) how was oh when u got home? Xx 

Mrs duck one more sleep til you receive your all clear to ttc!! And thanks, iv always wanted to be one so why not go for it.  

Cath September will be here in Nooooo time! Eek!! Is dtd getting easier? Or is it still painful? 

Tawn happy anniversary!!! Xxxxxxx 

Sounds promising Cheryl! :holly: Can't wait for you to test!  

Shellie I'm looking forward to hearing your symptoms come rolling in. The wait for o is so boring! It's fun hearing everyone's symptoms  

Afm, no BD last night cos he was poorly. Fxd tonight. 

Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Wiggler havent heard off you ina while hun! 11weeks!!! Wowzers!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch its sooooo much better although we are only doing one position right now as im afraid of anything else incase it hurts, sorry if tmi lol, when it hurts it bloody hurts lol! got a month of having fun before the hardwork starts!! haha

You ok hun? xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I do try to pop in, but you ladies chat so much its really hard to catch up :haha: x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

its the chat happy group lol! cxxx


----------



## Wiggler

:haha:

So when is everyone testing/starting to TTC again? x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

Sept 1st for me  I think Cheryl is testing next, then mummy 2 one,fletch, dani, tawn, shellie. mrs D i dont think in that order lol xxx


----------



## Wiggler

:happydance: Oooh not long for you to wait now hun :happydance:

Good luck to everyne testing soon :D x x x


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Fletch its sooooo much better although we are only doing one position right now as im afraid of anything else incase it hurts, sorry if tmi lol, when it hurts it bloody hurts lol! got a month of having fun before the hardwork starts!! haha
> 
> You ok hun? xxx

. Were not very wild during BD lol so we don't many different positions. Wow do we get personal on here! Imagine chatting like this in a cafe, wed be chucked out ;-) but glad its easing for you. Yes a month to practise  are you preventing this month? 

I'm okay. Still a loner lol even my bridesmaids haven't replied. Why is it when ppl need you, you're there for them but when you need them they avoid you at all costs? I feel like iv developed 2 heads! :-( 

Wiggler! Excited to see your bean soon? When's your 12 week scan? I'm doing opks from weds or Fri I think. See how I feel.


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn before me I think she's waiting to o this week? I'm next week I hope xxx


----------



## Wiggler

Hope its not too long til you O hun :hugs:

I have my 12 week scan in 8 days, I can't wait! x x x


----------



## fletch_W

Me too. 8 days! Aahh!!


----------



## CherylC3

Wow 12 wks wiggler. Xx
We are chat happy cath. Xx
Fletch my :holly: are looking more like tht every day think I'm pg or wished food boobie so much I'm getting them lol... I ate sex now only want to do it if I'm oing lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Hi again Wiggler! Soo excited to see your scan pic!!!

Cath - glad it's not hurting as much webern you bd! Come on sept BFP!!

Mrs d - keep watching jezza and I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow!!

Fletch - Awww you got a poorly hubby again! Hope he gets better soon.

AFM - that was a waste of time, he was a stand in doctor, all he did was take my blood pressure and tell me to book in with the midwife. I asked about progesterone or test bit he said again to ask the midwife! So I'm booked in on Thursday. But now I've gotta go speak to my boss coz I'm supposed to be at work!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Fletch, sounds like you need to invest in some new friends hun, yours are just being avoidable!!! your not a loner at all hun, you still have us lot!! :hugs: xxxx

we are using the old 'pull out technique' im debating whether or not to avoid sex completely when im ov this month though?! not sure yet! 

Cheryl im not a fan of sex if im honest, sometimes i like it, majority of the time i do it to keep oh happy lol when im oing tho im like a woman possessed lol!! 

Bailey thats rubbish!!!! do you think you will be allowed time off? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Doctors are hopeless. At epu I asked about progesterone and she said in Britain they hav not proven whether low progesterone cause mc so they don't do tests and prescribe it the way the do in Europe and america xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno fletch u nd some gd friends. Wish u stayed up here and id take u for a drink Hun...xx :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

I can't wait to move. I won't be letting anyone know iv moved and we will be changing our numbers so they can go whistle. You guys have been my rock these past few months I'm so happy I signed up for bnb after my mc. Couldnt have survived without you all. 

I'm the same Cheryl. Sex is such a chore but during o I'm like a dog on heat ;-)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah defo I hav to beg for it when I'm oing. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha does dh roll his eyes? Mine does. Before we got married we were really physical. We didn't BD but kissing got us pretty hot. Now I get a peck on the cheek goodnight and that's it lol xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies. You all get so chatty without me it's hard to keep up!

I've got nothing much to report except that I was STARVING all day today. Just could not eat enough, so I'd better be pg now or I'm going to be seriously fat by the time AF shows up!

I've also been tired a little on and off, but I had some blood taken today for suspected glandular fever as I've been sick and on antibiotics for almost 3 weeks and they've done nothing (I felt like I had tonsillitis). So the fatigue would more likely be from the virus than being pregnant. I'm also slightly worried that being sick could affect things if indeed I am pregnant...? I get the results tomorrow, which is also my birthday... So I'm hoping it's something less irritating, and something they can treat instead of me having to just take the 'wait to get over it' approach.

It's been a rotten year so far really, so it's high time for my luck to CHANGE!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And all the BD talk is funny ladies! We would totally get chucked out of a cafe!!

I too find DTD somewhat of a chore... But once I'm 'in the moment' it does make me wonder why I'm not more keen more often ;)


----------



## fletch_W

Aw mummy I hope your birthday tomorrow is the start of your year picking up. What dpo are you? 

Haha I just pictured an old couple sitting next to is all whilst talking about cervical mucous ha!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> Aw mummy I hope your birthday tomorrow is the start of your year picking up. What dpo are you?
> 
> Haha I just pictured an old couple sitting next to is all whilst talking about cervical mucous ha!

BAHAHAHAHA!!!! I actually laughed out loud just then and when DH asked me what was funny I couldn't tell him!! Fletch, you are a crack-up! :rofl:

And I am only 6DPO today. Would love to test tomorrow, but it would be a total waste of my time I'm sure!


----------



## fletch_W

Noo! Don't test yet! Unless you tested at 7dpo before? Wait til.10dpo so u don't get a false neg. Haha I was really laughing writing that. Their faces in my head were the best xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wait til 12dpo mummy!! Don't get disappointed by false negatives!!

Cheryl - yeah he kinda said that even if they test for progesterone theres probably nothing they can do. In a way I don't think that's a problem really for me coz I had a mmc, my body was still high levels when it shouldn't have been so hopefully that won't be a problem. 

Fletch - your friends don't sound like friends hun, we are your friends!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I should be fine getting the day off, just don't know how I'm gonna explain to other staff why I have to go! Maybe say I have a hospital appointment? But my boss will be great, she had a mc herself before she had her little boys so she knows how nervous I am and why I want to see the midwife ASAP.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Oh and I should be fine getting the day off, just don't know how I'm gonna explain to other staff why I have to go! Maybe say I have a hospital appointment? But my boss will be great, she had a mc herself before she had her little boys so she knows how nervous I am and why I want to see the midwife ASAP.

Tell them you have to see a gynae. Nobody has ever asked me questions after saying that! It is annoying though that he was so useless today. Hopefully Thursday will be much more fruitful :flower: Glad your boss will be great. It's so different when people have been there and really understand.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I wish the gynaecologist excuse would work, but I work in a care home with all women and we "share" a lot lol, coz there are no blokes there we are quite open so they'd probably ask why haha! I'll think of summat!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And I think I will wait until the 11th like I had planned. AF will be late then so I should get a nice line if indeed I am pg... Still feeling like I'm not, but I've been so sick that I probably wouldn't pick up on pg symptoms if they were happening anyway. I was late with my DD, so I think that's got more going for it than testing early for me.

Cheryl - Do you usually have sore BBs after O? Mine didn't get sore til after AF was due with both my DD and with the bub I carried to 7 1/2 weeks, but my nipples do get dark (I think). Not that I'm keeping an eye out for any of that stuff this cycle.... ;) Terrible, aren't we!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Appt for OH? Something private?

Or maybe a wedding/bank appt?


----------



## MrsDuck

My word you are a chatty lot this morning, in the time I have had a shower had breakfast done some internet banking you lot have chatted another few pages.

Mummy no wait til at least 11pdo to avoid false negatives.

I can't believe how much we all share on this open internet sight!!!!

I hope you dh is feeling better soon fletch and your friends are a waste of space you'll make lots of new better ones when you move and of course you have all of us x

wiggler so exciting I can't wait to see your 12 week scan pics x

Cheryl and mummy not long to go now x

Cath Sept will be here before you know it x

Bailey sorry your appointment wasn't more productive, I hope you have more luck with the midwife x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ok so I promised you some pics of me, I don't know if these are going to come out or not but here goes.

A couple of wedding snaps, my bridesmaid was my little sister, and I couldn't find a nice photo of me with blond hair so this one will have to do.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9485small.jpg
File size: 119.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9493small.jpg
File size: 117.4 KB
Views: 6









mesmall.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD Your pretty  xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww thank you x


----------



## fletch_W

I second Cath comment! You're really pretty  I love putting faces to names xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Gorgeous pics Mrs D! How long ago did you go blonde?


----------



## Tawn

Gorgeous pics Mrs Duck!! Fx'd for you tomorrow hun, this weekend flew by!

Am I the only one who likes bd here? Lol, even before we were ttc, I was always after DH :blush: That is why sometimes I find O time bd a chore, cause it feels forced when usually it is so fun! I guess I am backwards :haha:

Fletch, I agree waiting to O is lame! I am a little concerned about this cycle cause I don't really have sharp o pains yet and I am CD18? Wondering if maybe I won't O this cycle? Oh well, I guess I will just have to keep dtd every other day, doing OPKs and what will be will be! 

And thanks for the anniversary messages girls! DH and I had a lovely weekend celebrating, but now he is on an early shift so he left for work at 4:45am! I just hope he isn't too tired to dtd tonight, as I want some celebratory baby dancing!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies I just thought it was nice to put a face to the name. I used to be naturally blonde then as it got darker from I was about 16 I coloured it. I kept colouring it til I was 30 then thought I'd have a change and go back to my natural colour and I'm not sure as there is mixed advice on colouring your hair whilst pregnant?? I do miss being blonde so as soon as I have a baby I will go back x

Tawn I'm glad you had a nice anniversary. 4.45! Surely there is only one of those a day! I hope you get your celebratory bd later x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d you are so pretty!!

Tawn - FX'd you do O and soon!!

My boss isn't in at work!! So I've had to tell her boss instead, she was ok too no problems!


----------



## Tawn

Well OPK with SMU was decently progressing. Hoping that the one I am going to do between 4-7pm will be a good indicator of my surge starting. I don't know why I stress at the last minute about O, for some reason I worry that it won't come! :dohh: And I predicted Wednesday on this month's diary, so why oh why do I get myself all worked up lol.

I hate it though! I swear I always O when DH is on earlies! Since he gets up so very early, he has to be in bed by 9:30pm and with stepson staying up until 9 as he is on summer holiday, it makes it so tricky to bd. 

Of course, I never O when he is on lates, when we get morning lie-ins and stay up late with stepson gone asleep hours before. I swear, the TTC gods are testing me!:haha:


----------



## fletch_W

mrs d, its the colouring when it touches the roots thats bad, and the ammonia, so highlights with a no ammonia hair colour is safe. 

tawn i hope you get your bding! your o will come this month but maybe it will be late again like last month? keep using opks just incase it shows in the next day or 2 :) fxd this is your month!!

yay for your boss's boss giving you the okay for your appt :)
tell them your oh has man trouble haha. like mrs d with her bum inplants give them a really bizarre answer to keep them quiet :)

im all for having fun and teasing ppl :) im in a very good mood today xx


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy I haven't noticed it after o but they feel as sore as they were when I was pg a few wks ago. So who knows when u testing?

Tawn I loved :sex: b4 we were ttc it's weird, happy anniversary :)

Mrs d love ur wedding dress... U are gorgeous. Xxx

I'm a hairdresser and I have coloured loads of woman while pg with tints or highlights to be honest I'd just stick to highlights so its not touching the scalp but thts cos I'm para but it's no harm either way it's just an old wives tale. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cheryl- I'm going to try my hardest to hold out until the 11th. AF is due on around the 7th, so if she hasn't shown up by then the test will just be confirmation rather than a big surprise, and I like the idea of that. Having said that, I did count up the HPTs in the cupboard in the bathroom today and count back the days from when AF is due to see how early I could start testing in order to burn through them all by 14DPO... :rofl:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Starting to feel slightly more hopeful this cycle and it's freaking me out! I'd rather fully believe I'm not pg and be proven right when AF shows than think I am and be gutted again :cry:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope we are Hun PMA PMA :)


----------



## Tawn

Yes, Mummy & Cheryl, you are definitely going to be our next big BFPs! I can't wait for you girls to start testing to prove that the luck is back on this thread!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope so Tawn. Xx how's ur OPKs??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn i really hope you manage to dtd tonight hun!!cant you ask DH to stay awake just half hour longer bless him? 

OMG Ladies i havent been this happy in ages! I have CM!! not discoloured CM but normal looking CM"!! the blood has gone!!! after 6 weeks and 5 days it has finally gone!!!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Cath tht is amazing Hun so so happy for u...xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know it sounds silly to get excited over something like that but i finally know my body is getting back to normal, especially with the opks getting darker, i def must have had af last weekend as now i would be on CD9 and i would normally 'Normally' have a 28 day cycle before MC and EP so my OPKs would start to get a bit dark now, do i make sense or am i rambling?! its cause im so bloody happy!! zxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

CherylC3 said:


> I stating having niggling twinges yest so hoping this is a gd thing...xx

Sounds good Cheryl! I was having some cramps here and there yesterday too. Still really early for me, so it could be nothing. 5 dpo now, and having some killer backpain when I woke up, I think maybe I slept funny? I asked OH if he kicked me in the back when we slept, which he says he didn't lol. 

When I went to bed last night I did something that I'm sure OH would have found really weird if i spoke outloud while doing it, but i think you ladies won't find it strange at all. When I was lying in bed and OH had fallen asleep I put my hand on my tummy, closed my eyes, and spoke in my head to the little egg that may or may not be floating down my tube right now. Telling baby that if they are in there somewhere to implant because mommy really wants to meet you! I donno why I felt like I needed to do that lol. 



Tawn said:


> Am I the only one who likes bd here? Lol, even before we were ttc, I was always after DH :blush: That is why sometimes I find O time bd a chore, cause it feels forced when usually it is so fun! I guess I am backwards :haha:

Nope, I feel the same as you!!!



Tawn said:


> I hate it though! I swear I always O when DH is on earlies! Since he gets up so very early, he has to be in bed by 9:30pm and with stepson staying up until 9 as he is on summer holiday, it makes it so tricky to bd.
> 
> Of course, I never O when he is on lates, when we get morning lie-ins and stay up late with stepson gone asleep hours before. I swear, the TTC gods are testing me!:haha:

I think they are against me too. It's either our work schedules or OH injuring his back on the day we need to BD the most! lol


----------



## Tawn

Cath that's wonderful! It is totally understandable to be jumping for joy over cm! This has been a bloody long 6 weeks for you hun! :happydance:

Cheryl, OPKs are med to med-dark today. I am hoping O will be mid-week to the end of the week (stupid long cycles!)


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Cath that's amazing!! The luck is definitely coming back! That's 2 lots of good news. Mrs d tomorrow and the bfps will come rolling in


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's lucky lucky again... Tan get ur hubby told bd :sex: bd lol..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep I think June/ July were a shitty 2 months for a handful of us but we are getting the streak back!! Like fletch said - MrsD will get her news back that she is fine and wont need any follow up care, Tawn will O by this week and the BFPs will start rolling in!! I got a feeling by November we will all get our BFPs!! xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah, Shellie, glad to know someone else feels my pain with TTC gods and their humor when it comes to split shifts! :dohh:


----------



## Tawn

Whoo hoo, love that the PMA is back! We had a bit of a slump last month :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cath we will all have baby bumps for Xmas. :)


----------



## fletch_W

Id love a bump for Xmas


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and me, i would have been due dec 7th so iv told oh we need to get pregnant before then and hopefully if we get preg in sept we will have our 12 week scan in december so we can give our family a pic of the scan each that way it will only cost £1 and they will all love it haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ha ha cath thts a plan. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

That's the cutest idea ever xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies wanna hear something that will make you go GGGgggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Right you all know im doing my house out to my taste, well my MIL popped in to see our new dining table (oh yes btw we actually bought a dining table!!) and she then started to tell me where i should move things around in my living room to 'make it look better' OH and I had to go to our hospital appointmet, came back and she had only gone and moved my living room to how she said would look nice BUT i told her 'I dont want it that way as im afraid i will knock the TV off the stand as its right by the door' and she moved everything out of my front room and dumped it in the spare room upstairs!! I was soooooo angry, oh said he liked it but he took one look at me and said 'ohhhh i take it you dont like it?? Well ring my mother and tell her' I felt saying to him i frigging told your mother i wasnt going to like it! we have a corner settee but at the end its got a attachement seat, shes took that off so now its just left with a 3 seater going the one way and a 1 seat on the edge of the corner if you get me, its making me so angry the more im thinking of it in wor, i do agree it looks nice but the whole reason of redecorating was that it was done to how OH and I like it as she decorated before we moved in as its their house and we are renting off them! ARghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I love all the PMA on here today girls xxx

I like the sound of a Christmas bump, so cute x

Oh no cath what an interfering mil you have I would have done my nut and even if I loved it I would have changed it back out of principle aaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh that is annoying Cath. I am very terretorial about my home, and pretty particular about decorating and arranging the furniture, so I would be just as cheesed off as you are at that! She probably though she was being sweet though :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i do like it MrsD but like you said its out of principal, ill take some pics of it all tonight ok it infuriates me!!! it pisses me off that OH wont say a thing either, his Mother said to me last night 'you dont like it do you cath?' i said 'yeh i do like it but id prefer it if it had a wooden tv stand and it wasnt close to the door and i had a 3 and 2 seater because as it stands now there is only room for me and nicky to sit and i dont want that' and nicky said 'I like it mam its nice, you know what Caths like!' ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH I could have punched him! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh she does Tawn she is very very sweet but her DH said to her stop interferring leave them to it and she said (bless her) i only done it because they had to go to hospital, but the thing is i told her before we left I DONT WANT IT TO BE MOVED ARGHHHH!! haha

Tawn she will come in my house when im at work and move things around in my kitchen and here is the worst one RE-MAKE MY BED!!!!!!


----------



## Tawn

OMG, serious invasion of space!! Uhg, I guess that is the problem with you being family and living in "their" house, it makes the boundaries of YOUR house and YOUR space less clear. 

Bless her, she sounds sweet but I would have to say something if my MIL remade my bed!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I need to tell her before. I explode!!! They are really good tho they class it as our house and let us do whatever we want to do with it which is good,hopefully she will realise when I move MY living room back mwahahaaaa xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that made me lol cath I am on my phone do had to tell dh what I was laughing at and told him I could imagine his mum remaking our bed if we lived closer


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath thts a nightmare lol my MIL thinks I'm never happy tht I want everything well she doesn't say it but I soo kno thts how she feels. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm pretty pleased with myself today our local department store was having a special offer on Clarins so bought some face wash and face scrub that I was running low on and got 2 face creams a face serum and a makeup palette and wash bag free


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a gd buy mrs d. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It was a too good an opportunity not to make a purchase or that's what I told dh


----------



## baileybubs

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

The luck IS back ladies!! BFPs for everyone! Stay positive!


----------



## baileybubs

Ps I'm at work so just nipped on quickly to say that lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

No way Cath! Is have done my nut. Get your locks changed of when she goes to the loo take her key off her bunch. 

Mrs d great buy!! I love a good bargain!  I need some new make up so will be going on a hunt this week. I use Avon but my rep doesn't do it anymore so might try bare minerals. 

Hubby is so great. He is dying for a child and is watching his weight as well as me!!  chicken salad for tea with baby potatoes. Yummy. 

Tawn, any o pains yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds yummy we had lamb with mind sauce and garlic potatoes yum. Im starving already been so hungry the last few days..x


----------



## fletch_W

youre def pregnant! :) eat little and often xx


----------



## CherylC3

I really hope so.. There's just no filling me lol..xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol. Stock up on dried fruits and grapes so you can nibble xx


----------



## Tawn

Mild O pains here. CM is very clear (watery mixed with EW) and OPK is looking pretty good this afternoon, so hopefully in the next couple of days! 

Mrs Duck good luck tomorrow, let us know as soon as you can. Will be thinking of you hun!

For dinner was gammon with baked potatoes and broccoli YUM :)

And now, off to get ready for bed (lol the things we do for babymaking!) so that I can spend some time with hubby before he has to get to sleep. :winkwink: Might be bnbing from my phone in a bit after he falls asleep!


PS: Look what I just spied outside my window as I was about to sign off! Maybe it is a sign DH and I are going to make an anniversary RAINBOW baby tonight :)

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/IMG_0173.jpg?t=1343676643


----------



## MrsDuck

PMA the luck IS back, tawn it's a sign, go make an anniversary baby x

Cheryl being hungry is a great sign too, I hope you get your bfp this month x

Happy shopping fletch I hope you find some makeup on offer tomorrow or if you would rather stick with Avon can't you order online? 

I had lamb kebabs and steak on the barbecue for dinner, thanks hubby x


----------



## fletch_W

I'm not sure ill take a look. But I think I'm gonna try bare minerals  

Thinking of you tomorrow Mrs d! 

Get get that egg Tawn!! 

Gnight ladies xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn go get him :sex: 

Mrs d wot time will u find out tomoro??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night fletch enjoy your early night :winkwink:

My appointment is 10.35 tomorrow, I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight


----------



## MrsDuck

I have never had good news when going to the hospital even when I'm visiting so I'm going to break that cycle and get good news tomorrow x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah youl be in the crazy 2ww before u kno it lol..xx


----------



## fletch_W

Bad news. Won't be catching eggy this month. We've been asked to help out at a festival down south and we will be camping. I don't think I'd feel comfortable bding with a group of 15 teenagers in the next few tents lol. But its a chance to let my hair down. So Cath and Mrs d, ill be joining you next month


----------



## Bumpblues82

fletch lol we had a tent up in the back garden for aiden and we went in one night and dtd but our neighbour heard us giggling lol it wasnt planned haha was just a spur of the moment thing lol


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - How long will you be in the tent for Hun? Coz it all depends when you O Hun, you never know!!

Tawn - awesome sign that rainbow!! Go and make that rainbow baby!!! So exciting!!

Cheryl - the signs just keep getting better!! Cannot wait for you to test!

Cath - I read about your MIL before and didn't have time to post but omg!!! I would go spare if my MIL did that!! Her house or not you are living in it!! 

Mrs d - everything still crossed and the luck is all for you tomorrow, hope you manage to get a bit of sleep tonight. Thinking of you x

Bump - hope you are keeping well!

Dani - hows things going for you hun?

Mummy - any more symptoms? 

PMA and keep the faith ladies, as Cath said before by November everyone will have their BFPs!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer bailey not too bad ms is comming and going still but its not as bad now :) got a scan tomoz my tickers out by 4 days lol but ill be 9 weeks 2 days tomoz xx 

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## fletch_W

From this Saturday to next :-( I o around next tues/weds. Boo!! So the opks are going back in the cupboard for next month. I'm okay with it. Gives me chance to relax xx


----------



## baileybubs

You aren't going to dtd for a whole week!?! How can you cope lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch bd just before you go and you never know x

Bump glad things are going well good luck with your scan tomorrow x

Bailey has it sunk in yet?

I'm off to bed night ladies I'll update you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - nope, it really hasn't! I keep thinking like I'm not pregnant, like it's not true for another few weeks yet then I will definately be pregnant! 
But every now and again I get excited and start to believe.

Really hoping you get the all clear tomorrow, no scratch that, I KNOW you will get the all clear mrs d, and you will be ttc again ASAP!!


----------



## fletch_W

Yep a whole week lol. I go weeks at a time when dh is away so it doesn't bother me. Yeah Mrs d we will do it before we go and see how that goes but I'm not opking as don't want to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Leinzlove

WHAT DID I MISS IN HERE?? A rainbow BFP! OMG! Congratulations Bailey! I'm so happy for you, hun! OMG! OMG!

Can't wait for everyone else to get theres! DUCK, CATH.. NEXT MONTH! :)

Dani, Fletch, Cheryl: RIGHT NOW! It's time! :) Anyone else? Right now is good!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - only symptoms are some twinges in my tummy (not always low though) and I've been starving for 2 days now. My acne is settling down now, so I'm not sure what that was all about (went crazy spotty right after O!), and just taking it easy enjoying my b'day today and trying not to think about it all too much :flower:

Tawn - what an amazing sign! Go make that rainbow baby, even if DH is SHATTERED in the morning from you having kept him up :winkwink:

Fletch - you could totally DTD in a tent... Wouldn't that be a little exciting?? :blush:

Mrs D - praying for good news for you today lovely! It's my birthday, so there's not allowed to be bad news today!!

Bump - So glad to hear everything's going smoothly for you. Keep up updated re your scan.

Cath - I would LOSE THE PLOT if my MIL did that to my house!! You've done well to keep from screaming at her IMO. Is OH by any chance an 'only son'? (ie. has no brothers?)

Cheryl - your symptoms sound promising. Can't wait for you to test and continue the lucky streak!

Shellie - I totally understand the talking to the belly thing. I do that more often than I'd care to admit, especially when I'm praying for our baby (whenever in the future it turns out that he or she happens). When I lost my second pregnancy in March, there was a lot going on emotionally for DH and I and I felt like it was partly my fault, so I actually apologised to bub for losing him/her :cry: I was already miscarrying, but I only passed the gest sac after that night when I spoke to baby and had a good cry, so I felt like he or she was hanging on for me to do that and get some closure. xx

AFM - Out to dinner now for my birthday!! YUM!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd I hope all goes well I know it'll be good news tho hun!!! Hope you managed a good nights sleep..


Mummy - no he's got a younger brother but he is very 'mummified' I walked in last night and first thing I did was move my tv and everything else back Haha I felt so good after doing that!!!! Hope you enjoyed your meal.

Fletch I'm sorry you won't be able to catch the egg this month but yay for September!!!! I'm not on my own!!!!

Bailey I'm still so happy for you,before we all came so close I would get jealous if someone had their bfp but now I'm completely different,im over the moon for you hun

Cheryl your symptoms are Amazeballs!!! You'll be next for your bfp!!!

Tawn I hope you managed to dtd hunny!!!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone out I'm on my phone and its going so slow so can't go back to read much lol xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy2 happy birthday. Xxx

Cath I found loads of ics in a drawer and did one, bfn ofcourse since it is only 8dpo and I never get BFP till after 12dpo so they will be teasing me in tht drawer all wk :( wish I didn't look lol..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Plus I'm really thinking I'm out now anyway think next month will be my month. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Why do you think that for love? like you said you dont get a bfp until 12dpo and your symptoms sound amazing!! you never know hun your not out until AF shows up!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I don't kno Hun just hav a feeling everything is in my head... Time will tell... U working today??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Your gonna be fine chick, you wait at 12dpo you will see something  yep in work, im so busy though but so tired i feel like going home to bed :-( you in work hun? the weather has gone crap again so im not happy :-( HMPH! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I felt like that too Cheryl and that's why I kept putting off testing.....PMA!! They say you'll get it when you least expect it!!

Awww thanks Cath - I can't wait for all of you guys to join me!! And I won't leave here! I think Cheryl it was you said don't leave us!! I won't!! I said before I'd be here egging on everyone until they are holding their rainbow babies and I meant it!!

Mrs d - we are all thinking of you today and praying for the all clear for you, you have had a terrible time so far this year and so have other ladies on this thread so you really deserve to get good news today. I'll be crossing everything for you today xxxxxxxx

Mummy2 - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Oooh maybe you will get a BFP as a belated birthday pressie!!!

Fletch - FX'd you do manage to catch that eggy (maybe one night you and oh just won't be able to help yourselves :shy: 

Tawn - keeping my fingers crossed those opk's are getting darker for you! Get up the :sex: and hope you get your anniversary rainbow BFP in the next few weeks!! 

Everyone else I have missed im sorry (memory of a goldfish and can't read back much on my phone!!) 

Hugs and :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Tawn

Happy birthday mummy!!! Hope you had a lovely meal!

Cheryl, I have a good feeling about your bfp, Hun! Don't give up yet!

Cath, I'm glad you rearranged the furniture. It's good for you to stand your ground and claim your space!! Hope you have an easy day at work, or maybe a sneaky nap during your break!!! And btw, I totally know what you mean about being happy for the bfps but not wanting to get left behind! It would be a lot harder ttcal without the support of this group!

Fletch, tent bd sounds fun to me ;) maybe you will be inspired next week and make a surprise tent bean!!

Mrsduck, only a few more hours! Praying for good news for you hun!

Afm, yup we managed to bd last night, was kind of fun trying to be all sneaky and super quiet :blush: just hope o doesn't happen toooooo late this week or poor DH will be too exhausted to function at work!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday mummy, I'll take the no bad news on your birthday idea x

Cheryl you definitely aren't out hun, you'll be our next bfp I'm sure x

Bailey glad you are starting to get excited about new bubs now it's sinking in, I'm so happy for you x

I hope everyone has a nice day at work, the weather is crappy here today too, I'm off to have a shower then on to the hospital I'll update you all when I get back xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn yay for anniversary bding x


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck mrs d xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Bump :hugs: what happens next do you get another scan or something just to make sure?! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww bump that is heartbreaking Hun! :hugs: I have no words to make it better :( what happens now, do you wait or have medical intervention?


----------



## Bumpblues82

they offered me a scan tomorrow in the scan dept not on the ward but if a hb was seen at 7 weeks on the ward machine i think it would have been seen today baby was alot bigger and actually looked like a baby :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun im so sorry, i really am, what time is your scan tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i havnt said weather i want it yet they said to ring them in a bit when i decide what i wanna do


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Bump, that's heartbreaking lovely... Please do have another scan though to get a second opinion. I found a website after my first MC that has womens' stories of misdiagnosed MC, and not finding HBs is one of the things they talk about (before finding out their babies are fine).
Praying for a miracle for your bub. Please keep us updated xx :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Bump I am so sorry and I agree with mummy2, please do get another scan to check hun. Big hugs to you xxxxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i called tge epac as they said to ring and let them know what i wanted to do and they had a cancellation for today at 3:15 so im going again but this time its in the actual scan dept not the epac ward where they have newer eqiptment outcome will prob be the same tho :(


----------



## cathgibbs

im glad your going back hun, you never know hopefully it might be a faulty machine or something, i have everything x xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Praying for a miracle for you bump, let us know how it goes xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Glad you got a scan for today bump so you don't have to wait too long! I will be praying for a miracle and that it was just a mistake. :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Aw bump im sending my luck to you for this afternoon. :-( praying its a faulty machine. Let us know when you can. 

I suppose we could have a sheeky quicky whilst were there. But dh Is very against stuff like that. BD is for the bedroom. But when we conceived it was in his dads living room and we were wasted lol whilst everyone was in bed  so who knows. 

Bailey don't leave us please!! We need your pma. 

Mrs duck how did your appt go?? Xx

Hii everyone else, I'm just popping in cos got lots to do before sat. Big hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine's not good news either it's cancer they also took out 3 suspect nodes and 2 of them were cancer too so it has spread I am waiting for ct scan appt. then 2nd op to remove rest of thyroid then over to London to st bartholomews for radiation therapy.

Bump I'm so sorry hun I really hope they find a heartbeat this afternoon xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Oh Mrs duck. I'm so so sorry hunny :-( have they caught it all or is that what the ct is for? Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's what the ct is for so I don't know????


----------



## Tawn

Oh MrsDuck, I am so sorry hun! How long until your CT? My only prayer now is that they've caught it super early and therefore it will be a quick recovery and remission. :hugs: hun, this is one of those times I wish we all lived closer!


----------



## fletch_W

I really hope so. I won't ask any more questions. I can't imagine how you're feeling. But I'm sure they'll catch it all. Xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just in a bit of shock, they just said after my op that all went well they didn't mention they took some suspect nodes out too. I have to go back Thursday at 2 for them to explain everything to me again and answer any questions I have


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs duck I am so sorry, but I second what Tawn said, I really hope that they caught it really early and it will all be fine and sorted super fast for you. I really really wish that you had been given the all clear, it's so unfair. Massive massive hugs from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I really don't mind fletch xx

The dr put a request in for an urgent ct scan so I'm just waiting to hear, I'm hoping it will be soon though


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhhh MrsD!!! I am soooooooooo sorry hun! I hope they caught it early, what a horrible disease!! I hope your ok hun? Im glad your going back Thursday, write down any questions you may have as im sure your head is all over the place and you want everything answered, ahhhhh my love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Mrs Duck ;( :hugs: :hugs:
Praying for the best possible outcome of all of this for you. Have you got some good people around you (in the flesh) to help support you right now?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs duck I am so so sorry Hun... Let's hope they have got it all Hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Bump I am so so sorry was tht u on progestorone too Hun?? :hugs:

I hope they hav got it wrong. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer was on progesterone :/


----------



## CherylC3

I really hope they've got it wrong Hun I thot u wud of Ben fine now cos u were quite far on. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Huge :hugs: to Bump and MrsDuck. I am so very sorry for you both and you will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else who needs them right now.


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG i am sooooo angry!! theres a page on FB called 'Dead Baby Jokes' and FB wont remove it as its a freedom of speech!!!!! So angry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg tht is shocking I'm soo glad I don't hav Facebook :(


----------



## cathgibbs

i WONDER WHAT GOES THROUGH PEOPLES HEADS TO PRODUCE A PAGE LIKE THAT!??! woopps sorry Caps were on xccc


----------



## CherylC3

I hope bad things happen to them!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol me too hun!! they deserve it!!! Gutless freaks! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I just read your status. What the frick?! Some ppl are idiots!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Sickening isnt it Fletch, i wrote on their wall 'your parents should have deposited his specimen in a tissue rather than the uterus' and one of them said i should have been aborted,,,,,,,lovely LOVELY people, i pity them more than anything, in a few years time if they are ever lucky to concieve they will look into their childs eyes and think 'i used to write on a site taking the p*ss out of dead babies and people who have lost a child' Shame on them, xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful Cath

Bump I'm thinking of you x

Hubby is being fantastic, he did however come over all faint and have to lie down when the consultant told me the news, aww poor thing x


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh bless him, how you feeling hun? have you got your answers ready for them on Thursday? FX they have got all of the horrible thing :hugs:

Bump i hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d when d you go back to the dr??xxx

Cath I just googled it bloody idiots it's beyond sick I will never hav a Facebook again if they allow tht shit on it :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath my mind is blank I don't know what to ask, I've had the op done once so I know the procedure now it's just a repeat on the other side so I just need him to explain the radioactive iodine treatment.

Cheryl I'm back at the hospital Thursday for explanations of things.

So girlies it looks like I'm not ttc for 6 months plus now, I'm more concerned, pissed off, frustrated, sad etc etc about the ttc rather than the cancer.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh sorry hun i didnt read your first message properly i didnt realise they were going to do a repeat operation, your mind must be swirling with stuff hun, hey 6 months will fly by, i know you must think 'Oh shut up woman its ages away!!' but honestly the month of July and June i was in and out of hospital etc and now when i think of it i have 1 month before i can try, the next 6 months hun you just concentrate on getting better and IF thats a big IF the cancer has spread and you need Chemo then work on getting your body nice and strong ready to carry a beautiful baby for the next 9 months ok, we will all still be here, some of us (ME!!) may even still be trying in 6 months time so you wont be on your own xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath xx

In the meantime I'll still be here cheering you all on, symptom spotting with you all, 6 months will fly by x


----------



## CherylC3

As Hun at least your still closer to ttc cos u hav some answers now.. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's true and the past 6 months have gone so quickly I'll be back at it in no time x


----------



## cathgibbs

it will go really fast hun, you just concentrate on getting better chick xxx


----------



## fletch_W

PMA mrs duck :) 6 months will certainly fly by. yes stay with us we will all help it go quicker for you. i feel the same cath, i feel ill still be ttc in 6 months. but we will all be here together. even if some of us get pregnant between now and then. :) 

cath thats made me really angry. they wont be laughing if someone close to them or even them have to go through it. thick as pig shit the lot of them.


----------



## Tawn

Add me to the list of ladies that will be here in 6months, bfp or not! We started this all together and I hope we will all be able to have the support of this group even after we all have our bfps! :hugs: MrsDuck! 

As for questions to ask the doctors, maybe ask if you can get your blood markers done (or if they have been done if you can know the numbers so that you can track them)? My mum battled pancreatic cancer for 3 years, and I know we always were obsessed with her blood counts coming back each time she visited the doctor as an indicator of how aggressive or not the cancer was at that moment. I am not sure how it works with the NHS though, I imagine they have a procedure they like to stick to


----------



## Bumpblues82

No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

I won't be ttc anymore now that was our last try :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun im so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw bumpblues im so sorry hunny :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

PMA PMA something positive surely has to come out of this shit year

Thanks tawn I'll ask, I have had bloods done just about each month since I fell pg in dec and I know they couldn't tell anything from that they just said all is fine it's normal whatever that means? I know they tested in particular pre bump tests? Thyroid specific tests? Calcium, vitamin d levels and red blood cells or whatever it is?

Sorry to hear about you mum xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bump I'm so so sorry hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh bump I am so so sorry, I was really hoping it was wrong. I hope you and your family are ok and they are looking after you. I'm so sad to hear it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bump I'm so so sorry Hun maybe u will feel like ttc in a few months. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Has anyone had any good news today......anyone?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sorry i wish I had something that constituted good news. 

I have received my contract for the wedding, just gotta agree it and pay the deposit.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh that's good news, your wedding date fixed and contract agreed is that for the venue? boo to paying the deposit bit though x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's for the venue. And the deposit is only £250 coz they made a mistake when they quoted me lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Some more good news x


----------



## fletch_W

for bailey and cath :)
 



Attached Files:







271130840037235541_hCs75xhy_f.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsDuck

Has everyone else's b&b gone funny Caths avatar is at the bottom of each post no matter which thread you go to? Or is it just me, I'm on my phone if it makes any difference


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> for bailey and cath :)

:haha: haha


----------



## fletch_W

no mrs duck. must be your phone xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mines fine at the moment too but sometimes mine does something similar on I'm always on here on my phone too. 

Fletch - love that!!!


----------



## fletch_W

just thought id add some smiles :) ill try find a few more. you guys have to get pinterest. its amazing. have you all seen those auto correct pictures? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

What is it fletch? I thought that was the weddings idea website?


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch I just loled Hahaaaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d mines isn't like tht, bailey thts gd. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs d its a website for everything. its has home decor ideas, humour, kids stuff, diy and crafts, make up and hair. and loads more. its amazing xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll have a look. I see the advert at the top for garnier again, have your free samples arrived yet?


----------



## fletch_W

nope not yet. well, not that i know of. ill be popping home on thursday morning to see if we have any mail. 

def look at the website. im in love with it xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bump and Mrs.Duck I'm so sorry to hear of your news :( 

I hope Mrs Duck that it hasnt spread and you'll be good to go in a few months TTC. Make sure you mention to them you want to TTC when your done as it can change the type of treatment possibly that they give you? 

Bump I'm so sorry for your loss. Perhaps in a few months you may feel up to TTC again. 

Sending you both lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:



AFM, it's 6dpo. My boobs still kinda hurt but it could be wishful thinking, especially because I figure it's too early for any pregnancy symptoms. I had a bad migraine yesterday, even threw up because of it :( I think I got it because I was sooo exhausted all day yesterday. Even thou I had a full night's sleep. I guess I haven't recovered enough from my night shifts Friday night and Saturday night? I'm still feeling really tired today, and I think I slept for 7 hours last night. Anyway I have to get ready to go to work. Evening shift. At least I am off tomorrow!


----------



## fletch_W

its sounds promising shellie!! think positive! PMA :) you could have ovulated earlier than you think? have a good shift xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks shellie x

It's never too early to symptom spot haha and yours look good. I hope your shift goes quick then enjoy your day off x


----------



## CherylC3

The website is fab fletch..x

Shellie hope it's ur month Hun..x


----------



## fletch_W

isnt it? there was a post about carrier bags, i always put mine in a drawer and cos i have so many the draw gets jammed, so it said when you have used a tissue box, decorate it and stick it to the inside of your kitchen cupboard and stuff it with your carrier bags. so i did it. genius!! and i have a spare drawer now! :)


----------



## Tawn

Bump I am so so sorry hun. :hugs: What heartbreaking news :cry:

Shellie, fx'd for you hun! When are you testing again?

Bailey, good news on the venue! So happy for you hun, a bubba and a wedding! Busy year for you!

MrsDuck, the markers they test for are tumor/cancer specific. Here is a quote from a website I just googled. Not sure if it applies, as I said I was stateside when I went through this all with my mum but I do know I had my blood checked for tumor markers here in the UK about 6 months ago when I had a strange infection in my foot. 

"Tumor markers are substances that can be found in the body (usually in the blood or urine) when cancer is present. Along with other tests, tumor markers can be used to help show if cancer is present, to determine the type of cancer, and in some cases to help show if treatment is working."

https://www.cancer.org/Treatment/UnderstandingYourDiagnosis/ExamsandTestDescriptions/TumorMarkers/index

On the positive news front, I have an either positive or almost positive OPK today. And I finally got my business website up and running today (even though it still needs a lot of work, it has been on my list of things to do FOREVER) as one of my clients is going to start circulating my cover letter to his clients. Fx'd it means more work coming my way, cause we could use the money to cover all the moving costs!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht sounds like an idea fletch I hate my cupboard full of carrier bags lol..x

Tawn yeh for the almost + OPK and the website. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks tawn that's very useful I'll ask more at my appointment on Thursday x

Yay for an almost positive opk x

Fletch great idea about the carrier bags x


----------



## Tawn

Uhg, why oh why do the TTC gods hate me so!? LOL, I am cheesed off because my OPK is + (or just about), and all of a sudden today I have more EWCM than I have had AT ALL since my mc. In fact, I have the same amount the cycle I got my BFP, and we dtd on the night it showed up that time.

But DH is shattered and already in bed, and there was no way on this green earth that he would've dtd tonight. I'm not talking about O to him to keep performance/pressure issues at bay this month so I just feel like we are missing out on our opportunity to get our BFP this month. I know we dtd last night and I will probably manage to get it done tomorrow as well, but my woman senses (and the massive amounts of proper EWCM) are telling me tonight was THE night. Sigh...


----------



## MrsDuck

Those spermies from last night will live long enough to catch that eggy don't worry xx


----------



## Tawn

Aw thanks MrsDuck. I just didn't have any real EWCM yesterday, just watery with tiny bits of EW in it, so I am bummed to let all of this properly good babymaking cm go to waste! :haha: 

On the bright side, at least it is back and hopefully it is back for good and if we don't catch the egg this month we can try and get the timing better next month!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love your PMA tawn, maybe it will still be there tomorrow and you can top up with new spermies. Are you sure he isn't up to bding tonight?


----------



## Tawn

Positive! LOL, he is already soundo and when I made a joke about bd to test the waters he said something to the effect of "hell no, I am knackered!" :haha: bless him, his split shift makes it so he is constantly jet-lagged. 

And the more I think about it, the more I think tomorrow is O day and today's OPKs are +, especially when looking at them in pictures.

What do you think, are these + yet?

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0178.jpg?t=1343766600

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0179.jpg?t=1343766682


----------



## MrsDuck

Awww poor hubby. I hate to say it but I'd call that top one positive if it was mine


----------



## fletch_W

that one is definately positive so maybe you will o tomorrow? youve caught it with yesterdays spermies tawn so try not to stress. pma :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Between b&b and now pinterest I'm never going to be off my computer now haha


----------



## fletch_W

haha! im so happy you love it xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Def pos hun but remember people conceive more when they dtd 1/2/3 days before o xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the PMA support ladies! Just wish I'd had the ewcm yesterday! :dohh: Hahah, I can't believe I am sitting here in my office obsessing about my cervical mucous. I swear, if hubby ever heard me utter the words "I wish I had had all this egg white cervical mucous yesterday when we baby danced" he wouldn't come near me for a week! :haha:

Fletch, you are making me itch to start pinteresting now! I can't afford the distraction as work is pretty busy at the 'mo, but as soon as I have a free minute i might have to give it a go!


----------



## fletch_W

im sorry :/but yes you must haha. it has changed my life and given me a love for what you would call a thrift store? those are charity shops right? 

haha that made me laugh. i explained it all to paul and he said 'aw you are so cute with your little abbreviations' :haha:


----------



## maryanne67

Mrs duck so sorry for your horrible news. We will all be praying for you that they catch it all n that you will be ttc in no time, like others have said 6 months will pass so quickly 4months have passed since i lost my angel and i just dont know where the days have gone :hugs:

Bump sorry hun i know there are no words maybe when time has healed a bit you may want to try again :hugs:

Tawn i would say posiitive the month i got my bfp my positive opk wasnt that dark

everyone else in the 2ww good luck and everyone waiting to ov good luck and get bd when the time comes
afm no good luck for me this month as the :witch: got me this morning still bd tho before oh realised

heres some good luck for us all

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## fletch_W

sorry af got you maryanne! we could use some luck up in here after today. 

bailey how are you feeling today? any ms yet? xx


----------



## Tawn

Haha yea Fletch, a thrift store would be a charity shop. But you should see the ones in the states! They are as big as a supermarket! DH and I loved "dumpster diving" as we loved calling it when he visited me in the US :)

Maryanne, sorry the witch got you! Hopefully August is a big month for BFPs on this thread!


----------



## fletch_W

ah that sounds amazing! im a huge bargain hunter. 

anyway ladies its off to bed with me. lets see if i can get hubby to bd with me tonight. get rid of those old spermies and maybe get him in the mood for tent bding haha :) gnight girlies xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oohhh good luck Fletch! Night!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bump - I'm just so sorry :cry: There really are no words. It's just not fair. Big :hugs:

Mrs D - Praying that they get it all lovely and the next 6 months will fly. Remember to tell them you want to TTC afterwards (as someone already said) so they can be mindful of that when it comes to treatment and making sure you have eggies to try with when it's all a distant memory xx

Tawn - From my VERY limited knowledge of OPKs, I'd say O will be tomorrow and having DTD last night you should be in a fabulous place to catch that eggy this month :happydance: Doesn't BDing 2 days prior to O give you the best chance of conception?
Great news too about your website.

Fletch - I hope you can convince him to make a sneaky tent baby with you :wink:

Cheryl - Symptoms today? How are you feeling?

Shellie - Hoping all those little things will add up to a nice big BFP for you next week!

Bailey - YAY for getting a bargain deposit due to their stuff-up! Hope you're still on cloud 999 (!!). When are you seeing the nurse again? Is it Thursday?

Maryanne - Sorry AF got you. On to August though and you'll have your BFP before you know it.

Sorry to anyone I've missed...

AFM - I ended up having a great birthday (except for all the sad news in here!) and felt well enough to enjoy it all right up until after dinner when I just felt sick/exhausted. The doctor didn't have my results yet though so I still don't know for sure whether it's glandular fever. Good news though is even if it is, I have no reason to worry about it affecting a potential pregnancy in case I have conceived this cycle apparently. Something else positive is that we picked up our new car yesterday, so that was exciting!! And I got to wake up to my 2 year old singing 'Happy Birthday to Mummy' over the baby monitor. So special <3

Well it's August now, so a new month and much better luck for everyone of you gorgeous ladies on our 'LUCKY' thread! On to bigger and better and more positive (the Big FAT kind!) things this month, for sure!! PMA! PMA! PMA!


----------



## Tawn

Mummy I'm glad you had a fab birthday. And congrats on the new car!!! I hope your sickness passes soon and you feel better hun! 

How many dpo are you again? And when do you plan on testing?? Sorry to forget, it just gets confusing when it seems so
Many of you ladies are in your tww at the moment!!!


----------



## fletch_W

We bd'd  yay!! Haha I can't sleep so thought is come back. 

Happy birthday mummy!  hope you feel better soon and that its ms and not glandular fever Xxxx 

Tawn, I hope you arent still working at this time! Is dh off tomorrow? If so get some morning bding in


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks ladies!

Fletch - it def is something other than just MS cause I've had a KILLER sore throat for over 3 weeks now. Hoping though that it's only gotten worse over the last few days because my system's low due to pregnancy...? Bit far fetched, but we shall see. I'd love for the doc to ring and say "um, you're actually pg!".

Tawn - that's ok, I get super confused in here too in terms of where everyone's at! And I'm not on often enough for you to remember either. I'm 8DPO today (1st August). I'll probably cave and test on Sunday as AF is due on Tuesday. But if it's a BFN I'll just wait for AF to show (and test again if she doesn't).


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok girls, so I'm becoming slightly more hopeful about this month... TMI alert, but this afternoon I had some diarrhea which kinda came out of nowhere, and that's a good sign of implantation for me!! At 8DPO, it's looking good! The same DPO I was when I had the same symptom with the bub we lost in March.

Someone tell me I'm being ridiculous and not to be so excited over a visit to the loo! Really don't want to be devistated now after such a great sign.

I think you must all be sleeping, so I'll have to wait for any kind of response :coffee:


----------



## CherylC3

Morning I had an early night and it's been chat happy in here lol.... 

Tawn hoping u hav caught ur egg with 2 nights b4 xx

Mummy2 glad you had a nice bday and yeah for the car.. Maybe ur toilet trip is a sign Hun, talking about tht I had diarrhoea yesterday morning at 8dpo too so maybe a sign. Xx

Afm 9dpo 
All the same symtoms plus
Vivid dreams 
Achy legs


----------



## Leinzlove

Bump: I'm so sorry! I hope you will feel up to trying again later. Many thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:

Duck: I can't believe the bad news of today. I'm so sorry hun! I hope the 6 months fly and you can TTC... ASAP! Lots and Lots of :hugs:!

Tawn: That is definitley a beautiful positve OPK! Yay for BD! Soon you'll be posting your picture of your lovely dark BFP! :happydance:

Cheryl: How exciting? It's getting close to time for testing! :happydance:

I'll be around to see those August BFP's roll in... :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummy: Sound so promising! This is the month! :happydance:

Cheryl: I had loads of massive vivid dreams in my 2ww! This month is the one! :happydance:


----------



## Tawn

I gotta say mummy and Cheryl, I had diarrhoea before my bfp and I had the worst cold of my life in the tww! Hopeful these are your bfp symptoms!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I actually can't try again I can't put my self thru this an eighth time :( we are looking into surrogacy with help from NHS as we cannot afford it or adoption they are our only options as soon as this is over I'm getting the implant in its all over for me :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn said:


> I gotta say mummy and Cheryl, I had diarrhoea before my bfp and I had the worst cold of my life in the tww! Hopeful these are your bfp symptoms!!!

As were they mine... :)



Bumpblues82 said:


> I actually can't try again I can't put my self thru this an eighth time :( we are looking into surrogacy with help from NHS as we cannot afford it or adoption they are our only options as soon as this is over I'm getting the implant in its all over for me :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Awww bump I'm so sorry hun. I hope the nhs will help you and your oh to get your rainbow forever baby :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl and Mummy..........................Get ready to see those lines women!! they are very promising signs, i had a toilet incident also vivid dreams, saying that i have vivid dreams now, i woke up this morning not speaking to OH cause he cheated on me..........1 minute later i realised it was my dream! WOOPS!!

Ahhh bump :hugs: xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh, Cath: Thats a terrible dream. :hugs: I'm glad you woke up!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Took me ages to catch up then!! So chatty!! 

Cheryl and muumy2 - you 2 are soooooo pregnant lol!! I had severe diarrhoea this time last week at 2am that came out of nowhere and went just as quickly and I was either 8 or 9 dpo then!!!! It's so exciting!! Can't wait to see those lines!!!

Tawn - I think that was a definate positive and today is your O day, you have spermies awaiting that little eggy so go get some more tonight to add to them and definately catch it!! Good luck hun, remember that rainbow, it was a sign! 

Cath - aw that was a horrible dream hun, ive had one like that before and it made me feel so bad :hugs: how's dtd just for practice/fun coming along? And has your MIL seen that you've moved all the furniture back lol?!

Fletch - I think a rainbow baby conceived in a tent would be great lol!! Try and tell him to be more adventurous hehehe! I don't know how he will cope lying next to you in a tent for a week without dtd!! Maybe my oh is just terrible though coz he can't go a few days without dtd! Although I refuse to right now coz I'm all panicky but I'm sure that will pass by next week when I feel like the eggy has definately go comfy and attached!!

Mrs d - hoping you are ok and big :hugs: to you. I hope that the doctor can give you more answers, can't believe really that they told you the results then made you go away and wait a couple of days before giving you the rest of the information. FX'd it was caught really early xxxx

Anyone else I have missed I'm really sorry, my memory is even worse that usual now but big hugs (I nearly misspelt hugs with jugs then :rofl:) and lots of :dust: to everyone 

AFM - I have got my midwife appointment tomorrow which I'm sure will be as useless as the doctors. I've researched and in the uk they will not do progesterone or hcg levels as they do not prescribe progesterone here and if hcg isn't rising as it should then theres nothing they can do. Plus I was thinking that as my mmc was almost 2nd tri then I don't think my levels were a problem last time. Just gotta hope it was just one of those unfortunate things. 
As for ms, no sign but I didn't get it last time. I was a little queasy last night though. I really want ms is that weird?? My major symptoms are very sore boobs, extreme exhaustion and some painful AF type cramps.


----------



## baileybubs

Btw ladies if I'm talking about being pg too much or upsetting anyone please tell me! I'm trying to keep it to a minimum but you ladies keep asking how I am lol!! Plus you guys have been so supportive and I know you will all be joining me soon, I feel so close to you all and don't wanna stop chatting to you all!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i have them quite often so OH is used to me and just laughs at me lol! nope not yet, i dont think she will be happy lol!! ill take some pics tonight!! dtd for fine is going very, very well, iv stopped hurting which is marvellous but as we are doing the ol' pulling out technique, oh is paranoid im going to get pregnant again so soon, i did tell him to wear condoms as im not going on the pill as my cycle is a bit messed up but he refuses to wear them so i told him as soon as my opks start getting dark there isnt a chance in hell we are doing it..................although i really want to get pregnant now but iv heard flying under 12 weeks can cause mc's and im on holidays on sept 24th xxx

yeh they wont do nothing hun and like you said if your levels arent rising theres not really much they can do, as sad as that seems but if your gonna miscarry you are going to to miscarry, i think that helped me in some way knowing that there was nothing i could do to prevent it! its good your seeing your midwife early hun!! i like that!! has it all sunk in yet?? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, don't you worry about that! You are such an important part of this group, and as far as I am concerned, I would love to hear how your bean is progressing! I can't speak for everyone, but i love hearing updates from our preggo ladies (that means all of you other pg lucky thread gals too!) especially since--if god forbid I don't get a bfp soon--I don't want to be left without anyone to keep me company either if you all are bump buddies! lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, i just know how hard it can be seeing/hearing about other people that are pg. I'm still struggling working with someone who is 24 weeks pg coz I'm jealous she's further along than me :rofl: plus everyone knows she is pregnant and I so desperately wanna tell people!

Cath - I've only heard that flying in the third trimester isn't good, not the first. I'll ask doctor google lol. And glad the pain is gone now hun. I've only got an appointment with the midwife coz apparently my gp no longer deals with anything pregnancy related. He didn't even take a urine sample to test, told me to do it for the midwife which is wasting time coz it could have been sent off and tested by now!! I'm expecting the midwife appt to be as pointless as the gp one was on Monday tbh.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

They both sound like good options Bump. I don't know that I could go through what you have, the number of times that you have, and still go on. All I can do is pray that you'll see some amazing blessing come out of all of this heartache, and that you'll get your rainbow baby in one shape or form when you're ready.

BIG :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And bailey - don't stop updating us! We LOVE hearing about how your bub is going and about all your symptoms :happydance: It's very kind of you to check though xx


----------



## baileybubs

It will be you telling us about your bubs soon too!!! This time next week!!!
When are you testing??


----------



## Tawn

Personally for me, it's the bfp announcements give me a small moment of jealousy, but usually I am so much more excited for the person than envious that by the time pregnancy talk comes into the mix I gobble it up! :haha:

Did that make sense or make me sound like a cow!?

BTW Cath, so glad to hear dtd doesn't hurt anymore! Hopefully that means you body is healing up very nicely and you will be all ready for your rainbow in september!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - AF is due Tuesday the 7th, but I'm going to try to hold off on testing until the weekend after that... We'll see how I go :)


----------



## cathgibbs

thats wasting the midwife's time aswell isnt it!! oh god your Drs surgery sounds backwards hun lol!! atleast you can get introduced to your midwife :-D exciting!!!!!!!!!!!

yeh iv always thought that, i cant remember where i read it now tho lol! 

Awww i txt oh saying 'im going to stop going on about booking a holiday next year, i think its wise we save and get a late deal incase i get pregnant!' he txt back ' YAY your finally talking sense!' so i ask if hes been thinking that and he txt this 'iv been thinking it all the time but didnt want to say anything to you cause i know booking holidays and decorating is taking your mind off things, dont worry though love, kids places are free if the child is under 1 so we will be sorted!' he never ever ever mentions anything about me being pregnant or anything like that, it sounds silly but im so happy haha xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sounds lovely Cath, not silly at all! Sometimes boys are funny with the way they behave when it comes to babies. It's nice to know how he feels about it :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Personally for me, it's the bfp announcements give me a small moment of jealousy, but usually I am so much more excited for the person than envious that by the time pregnancy talk comes into the mix I gobble it up! :haha:
> 
> No hun im exactly the same! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Cath that's sooooo lovely. My oh is kinda like that, he rarely says anything about babies and pregnancy and now and again surprises me. I always say he's a man of few words my hobbit lol!

And Tawn - you didn't sound like a cow no, I deffo get where you are coming from. I was always jealous of others BFPs for like ten seconds and then so happy for the person, and the jealousy was even less with ladies on this thread coz I was just so happy! It was almost like getting my own BFP :rofl: 

Oh ladies did I tell you about my panic last night?? We got in from a meal and our front room smelt soooo strongly of petrol!! Now my oh said he could smell it but not as strong as I could (damn my heightened sense of smell) plus he had a cold. So opened all the windows and doors, was sniffing the fireplace and all sorts!! Even got oh to turn the gas off at the mains. So this morning there's no smell, but I daren't turn the gas back on coz I don't wanna be the one testing to see if it smells but oh is at work!! And now I'm wondering if it was just me.....maybe next door was doing summat with his motorbike and the smell was lingering or summat??!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha Bailey your exactly like me!! im so paranoid when it comes to stuff flamable like that especially gas!! i came home from work once and smelt gas and went and sat at the end of my street to wait for OH to come home incase i blew the house up lol, do you need to use the gas for anything? Turn it on and if you can smell it turn it straight off again lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

just noticed something///////////////////////////////////////// 


1 MONTH TODAY!!! 1 MONTH TODAY!!! 1 MONTH TODAY!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Freaky Bailey! Wait until OH is home before you do anything with the mains please lovely. I hope it's nothing!
You said OH could smell it too right?

The month I had my chemical, I couldn't stand the smell of my DDs CRAYONS!! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

So exciting Cath!! That month is just going to FLY.


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so! im giving up smoking this month, 3rd time in 5 months lol iv only ever managed to quite when iv been pregnant, im also starting eating healthy and excercising but im going to say its all ready for my holiday but really its to get my body fit and ready for baba!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well, I'm off to bed. Happy chattin' without me!!
9DPO tomorrow and getting slightly more excited :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Cath your oh is a cutie! It's sweet he's thinking about babies being part of your future  

Bailey don't ever feel like you can't share. You're keeping our hopes up  knowing we will be where you are soon. 

Mummy and Cheryl! Exciting but gross symptoms hehe!! It's looking good so far!! 

Tawn I'm the same. For a moment I'm jealous but then excitement overcomes it and I get all giddy lol  

Do you ladies remember love1623? She was in the thread early on and since she's gotten pregnant has felt like she dint want to impose on us. She's 21 weeks and having a boy!! So happy for her. I told her to pop in and say hi. I noticed shed been reading the thread a news days ago down at the bottomwhen it shows who's online so told her wed love to hear from her. Hope that's okay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah definitely.....says me lol! It's nice to now she's been stalking us lol!!!

As for the gas, I'm gonna turn it on again in a bit and then go upstairs and take my bed apart coz my new one is being delivered later. When I come back down of I can smell it I'll turn it off immediately and phone the emergency number on the gas mains.


----------



## baileybubs

And good idea Cath! I was like you with smoking too. I quit in January when I got pg then after the mc I wa smoking on and off til about a month ago. I found it so easy not smoking when I knew I was pg but soooo hard when I wasn't. Especially after the mc I thought f**k it! I do everything right and lose my baby may as well smoke now I've lost it! Which of course was silly and I wish I hadnt!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats exactly how i feel hun!!! After the ectopic firs thing i did was buy some and smoked and i regretted it!! got 4 box fulls of patches in the cupboard so as of Monday (fresh week) i think ill be giving it up! how you finding it xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm back on the ward it's all over with x I just got an email from the specialist I went to see in Coventry who did my biopsy as I emailed her to tell her what happened and she said despite my normal biopsy results that she would give me the steroids for the nk cells and heparin just incase next time I'm pregnant as well as progesterone again my dilemma is do I try it and risk another mc? Or go for one last shot as we have nothing to loose if u get my drift we would still be in same position we are now if it didn't ??


----------



## Tawn

Good for you stopping smoking Cath! You are going to be so healthy and ready for your rainbow in 1 MONTH!!!!

And that was so sweet of your OH! Men are so strange with their emotions, when we got pregnant and I told DH the first time he said "congratulations!" like I was a neighbor or something?!! :haha: Then when I was in hospital and he was rushing like a madman from work to get to me, he bawled his eyes out cause that was the first moment he realized that it was REAL and how much he loved the bubs already. 

Love, if you read this come in and say hello! Congrats on finding out you are team blue!

Fletch, how is packing/getting ready for your trip going?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm fine except for when my stupid oh (love him really) says he's quitting too and then has a cheeky one off his mate leaving me say at the bar on my own when we went to the club last night. So unfair that he can't just quit like I have lol, but I do get that my motivation makes it much easier for me as I am the one carrying the baby lol. All I keep saying to him is "think about playing football in the park" and he reckons he's fit though but as I pointed out, sometimes during :sex: he has to stop to catch his breath or cough coz he smokes too much :rofl: soooo attractive lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Argh everyones talking at once I can't keep up lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Bump you have to do whatever you feel is best hun, we will support you either way. :hugs: But if they are willing to give you extra medical help and you feel up to it emotionally, then maybe the steroids and whatnot will help? You have a son already I believe? So you know you can carry to term, and maybe the steroids is the extra thing you need to get your forever baby?


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Tawn that brought a tear to my eye reading that!! I think it isn't as real to men until either the scan or something like that happens. My oh is sometimes devoid of emotion (I call him stone face at times lol) but when we were at the hospital and told about the mc he had to go outside and cry coz he told me he felt he couldn't breakdown in front of me as I was suffering enough and he had to be strong. 

Bump - I have replied on another thread but as I said, its whether you feel you could cope, and whether you'd regret it forever if you didn't try again.

Cath - go join a gym then you will deffo get your sept BFP and your gym membership will be useless lol, reverse psychology lol!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Trying to sleep but now our bedroom stinks like 'nasty' mixed with air freshener after DH used the ensuite a little while ago. I think he might have had his own implantation symptom tonight... :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Aha hahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: thats so funny mummy2, not for your dh of course lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

ew lol! that made me chuckle :haha: poor dh. and poor you with your hightened sense of smell :( 

cath were doing the same. im joining a gym when my mum gets back off her jollies and not doing opks so who knows :)

tawn, i havent started yet. i will start this evening. tomorrow i am wellie and sleepingbag shopping and necessities. ugh i hate camping but looking forward to a change of scenery :)


----------



## baileybubs

Camping is awesome! I love camping lol! Although not for a full week, think I'd miss my home comforts too much for that long lol! 

Man I'm so lazy I've still not started taking my bed apart, too busy chatting lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

im not out of my pyjamas haha!! im too busy watching 60 minute makeover. :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump, its up to you, its your body, your going through it mentally and physically, if it were me i would give it one more try with the steroids hun xxx

Mummy eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww haha that made me laugh!!

ahhhh i cant join a gym girls - theres not one near me and as i dont drive it would be a kerfuffle to get home after work from cardiff as there are loads of really good ones here but my train would be fine but its getting my connection bus :-( HMPH! OH wouldnt cope without me there either but he just txt me to say he will go out on the bike for me to do my zumba when i get home  hes a good un! 

Awwww Tawn that made me laugh and well up 'congratulations' lol i hate it when people say 'Well Done!' like it was a race or something lol, our ohs are more emotional than we think ladies 

Yeh Love pop in and say hiya, congrats on finding out which sex it is, a little boy, you must be over the moon!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

God u ladies can talk I've just popped in on my lunch, can't keep up with you ps lol... Il chat later nd to head back to work..cx

Cath yeah for 1 month till ttc again..x

Bailey I love hearing about ur symtoms..x

Fletch aw I'd love to here from love..cx

Bump I'd d wot ever feels right for u and oh Hun..x

Tawn is tht u in the 2ww now lovely?x

Mummy2 hope we get our BFPs but I really am starting to feel out. Except from my 3 trips to the loo thru the night, maybe I drunk too much b4 bed. Oh and a nosebleed..x


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl i said that last week too, maybe I'm drinking too much fluids!! Can't wait for you to test!! When you testing again, Sunday??


----------



## CherylC3

Sunday il be 13dpo I'm so tempted. To test tomoro cos I've got a drawer full of ics but I had a bfn yest..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl...................Nosebleed?!?! your def PG!!! I had one before my bfp last time and i read it is a very uncommon symptom! woop xxx


----------



## Tawn

I love that Cheryl, you feel out but have all these crazy symptoms! I know we like to protect ourselves in case it is a bfn, but I have a strong feeling you will get a bfp soon! Fx'd!

I think today is O day, so going to try to dtd one more time this afternoon (as stepson is with grandparents until 6pm and DH will be home in about half hour!) and then call it 1DPO tomorrow. Now the question is, how do I get him to not realize it is O time, but convince him we should dtd right after he gets home from work!? LOL he will def know something is up if I try and sneak one in as soon as he gets home!

Man, this "him not wanting to know about O time so that he doesn't get performance anxiety" is a pain in the bum! And DH would die of embarassment if he found out I was talking about it on here whoops! For the record, it is all great and in perfect working order as long as I don't say "babe, I'm ovulating and we need to dtd if we want to make a baby this month" :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, that made me laugh Tawn. Maybe just surprise him wearing some sexy underwear or summat when he gets home and if he asks why say its a late anniversary present haha!!

AFM I am in a right stress!! Turns out my gas had been on all morning so then I convinced myself I could smell petrol again and turned it off and opened all the windows again!! I really dunno if it's just me guys!!! I'm a crazy pregnant lady!!!
Plus I have a set of alun keys of all sizes, so I go to get them to take my old bed apart and I can't find them! I swear I left them with my batteries and stuff in the second shelf under the stairs!! I also have a few spare alun keys with them that I managed to find but none of them fit!! How can I have found the loose keys but not the set??! So I've spent the best part of an hour routing under the stairs for them (my under the stairs is huuuuuge) with all my windows open occasionally sniffing up to see if I can smell petrol!!!


----------



## love1623

Hey ladies!! Wanted to stop in and check on ya.. Like I told fletch I keep an eye on you ladies and am cheering you ladies on.. I just didn't wana interfere  
Mrs d I'm so sorry about your results .. I'm praying for you.. 
Bump- sorry for your loss :( try to stay positive 
Bailey big congrats on your rainbow baby!!
An everyone else you will get there and I know you will be getting your BFP ASAP 
Cheryl I definitely have a good feeling your defo prego..  good symptoms!!!
Afm I'm 21 weeks and I'm having a boy .. Never thought I'd get this far! 
So that being said you can and will get your rainbow baby's everyone of you!!! 
Also to the other prego ladies in this thread hello and I hope you lovely ladies are feeling ok!!


----------



## baileybubs

What a beautiful name for your baby boy love!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn i would do the sexy undie thing like Bailey said orrrrrrrrr pretend you have been reading 50 shades haha! 

Bailey maybe you have baby brain already!?!

Awww love what a lovely name for your baby! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think I have, I'm currently sat upstairs with oh whilst we see if he can smell it after ten minutes of the gas being back on lol!!!


----------



## fletch_W

lol i pictured you both sat on the bed inhaling haha :haha:

love im so glad you decided to come say hi :) ethan charles is such a cute name!! and due just before christmas! so exciting :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well we came downstairs and could smell nothing!! Must be in my head!! Either way I am making the dog go upstairs with all my bedroom windows open when I go to work at 5pm coz oh is back at work and I don't want my dog inhaling gas while I'm out! If it definately smells when I get back from work I'm calling the emergency number and going over the road to my in laws house with my dog lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Gorgeous name love!!! So pleased for you!!!

Bailey, I wonder what that smell could be?!? Good idea to be extra careful tonight hun!!

Afm serioussssly dark opk just now, def darker than yesterday so DH and I are gonna bd one more time and try and catch that eggy!! Lol, im in the loo typing this on my phone so off I go to tackle him :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

Go get him Tawn!!  

Bailey you do right Hun. Don't want to risk anything If there is a leak. Hope its nothing xx

I'm gonna try an opk after my bath, see what It says. And then on Friday. I won't be taking any with me so Fxd!


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha Tawn that is so funny lol!! Hope you catch that eggy!!

Fletch hope the opk is looking positive for you!!

AFM - no smell at all now! Maybe it's my preggo brain smelling petrol from next doors motorbike!! Got my new bed yay!! It feels so comfy!! Got it well cheap as well, should have been almost £300 got it for £130 including delivery! And I only phoned up to order it this morning!


----------



## Tawn

OOohhh Bailey that is a good deal! I love getting bargains on anything, but ESPECIALLY on furniture! Good find hun!

Fletch, Fx'd that you get a good dark line! Maybe you can catch that eggy before you go!?

AFM, got him! :winkwink: lol. With an OPK like this today, how could I not?!

https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/IMG_0184.jpg?t=1343838086

I think that gives us a really good chance this month, cause if O is today then we dtd 4days and 2 days before, and if O is tomorrow, we dtd 3 and 1 days before! Fx'd we got it and this tww goes quickly now!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao 'got him!!!' Love it,def pos hunny!!


Afm I'm off down my second home now,a&e,oh has something wrong with his chest,I think he's done something to the ligaments or something he can't move,left work early and he tells me his mam is taking him and then txt me saying he wants me to come aswell he's such a mammys boy xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh god Cath, they should give you some kind of frequent visitor punch card or something!! Pretty sure you've earned a free latte by now ;)

On a serious note tho, hope OH is ok and feels better soon! Sounds painful!


----------



## cathgibbs

He's a labourer so I think he's pulled something during work!! On a better not,arrived home to a letter from the nhs about my complaint :-D one of the questions they will ask the board is if the bleeding didst stop on its own what would have been the outcome..........I really hope that nurse isn't in triage tonight!!!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg I have no idea how many pages I have just read you have been extra chatty today.

Tawn I'm glad you got him, for the future I think reading 50 shades is a great excuse and I lol at your latte comment x

Bailey I'm really pleased you got your bfp and want to hear all your pg symptoms, appointments everything please don't hold back on my account xx Also can you get anyone to check for gas for you just for some peace of mind? Gas scares me

Fletch go enjoy a last bath for a week, I hope you have a lovely time and make a tent baby x

Mummy I lol about your dh and his own symptoms. I hope you both feel better soon. I can't wait for you to test x

Cheryl great symptoms I had runny no2's too before both my bfps so I think we are going to see that line very soon x

Cath I'm glad bding is less painful and I hope oh's back is ok and I'm glad something is being done about your complaint x

Love I'm glad you dropped in to say hi please pop in more often I'm so pleased everything is going well for you x

Bump big hugs and what a huge decision you now have if it was me I would have to give it another final go with the steroids but that's just me, we are here for you x

Maryanne so sorry the witch got you I hope you get your bfp next cycle x

Sorry if I've missed anyone xx

Afm I've had a day trip across to France for the day had lunch, my little sis had her portrait sketched and it's been a lovely day now I'm back and dh is finishing off some slow cooked lamb yummy. Back to the hospital tomorrow 2pm for yet more info on what happens next


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Love so nice to see u congrats on the boy, lovely name... U really give me hope..x

Tawn yeah for OPK glad u got hubby lol...cx

Cath hope oh is ok Hun..xx

Bailey hope the smell is in ur head lol. X

Fletch enjoy ur bath Hun. Xx

Well today I've had some sharp pinching pains really hoping this isn't in my head..xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh mrsduck that sounds like an amazing day! Fx'd you gets loads of good info tomorrow and that you get your ct scan ASAP!!!

I like the 50 shades of gray excuse too, I'll save that for next month!! Lol. Today DH came home from work and had forgotten stepson was going to grandparents for the day and was saying its a shame cause he had wanted to go out and do something special with him. So I said "why don't you do something special with me instead?!" lol. When he asked what I said come upstairs and you'll see! Hahahahahahha cheesy but it worked! I felt like a pick up artist!!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d just noticed u posted the same time as me... You se like you've had a fab day Hun... Wot times ur appointment tomoro?xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

well im home now and im actually feeling ok and just glad the canular is out my hand was killing me! still a bit crampy but its not too bad and even though im sad and things i actually feel quite chirpy for some reason?? we have decided to wait till i have had a normal period before we attempt anything but can go see doc in mean time as she just emails me a letter with instructions for specialist as soon as i get preg again so next time it will be progesterone steroids and heparin (injections) but at least if it doesnt work i can say ive tried everything offered xx
mrs duck how are you??
tawn that a really good line on your opk xx

im off for a nice cuppa and watch hollyoaks as ds is away at his grandads tonight xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u keep ur feet up bump...xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh more symptoms Cheryl it all sounds promising. My appnt is at 2pm all I could do was blub on Tuesday but I should be fine tomorrow

Haha tawn but worth it if you catch that eggy this month

:hugs: bump I'm fine thanks, I'm glad you are holding up well, you've got the right attitude we can't do more than give everything a go. I really hope the steroids work for you hun and you get your rainbow baby xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Just finished work!

Mrs d I hope tomorrow goes well for you and gets more answers for you. Hoping you are keep in well spririts, you are such a strong lady!

Cath - hope oh is ok!! And good news on the letter!

Tawn - yay for your deffo positive opk and on the 2ww!!! FX'd that you are now cooking your rainbow baby!!!

Fletch - did you do an opk, did I miss it?? 

Cheryl - I cannot wait for you to test!! You are so pregnant, but I understand why you keep questioning the symptoms, hoping its the real deal hun!!!

Mummy - same to you as cheryl can't wait for you to test!!

Bump - I'm glad you feel ok and are in good spirits. Take care of yourself and keep resting xx

AFM - came home and I could smell it again but oh still couldn't!! It can't just be in my head coz I only smell it in my own front room!! So I've turned the gas off at the mains and opened all windows so gonna call the gas company in the morning. I just don't get why it smells like petrol to me and not like gas??!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

omg so many pages to ready through I don't think I remembered half of what I read lol

Bailey I love hearing your symptoms, and please stay and update us! Pregnancy brain lol ... I don't think I could use that as a symptoms because I am forgetful and do stupid things all the time LOL. When did the sore boobs start? I'm wondering cuz I'm 7dpo today and they've been a bit tender since O which is normal for a couple of days, but today it seems like it's been alot more. I'm also wearing a new bra but I really don't think it's why they hurt. Also had some brown cm yesterday. Who knows. If the tenderness continues I think I'll test on Monday (which would be 12 DPO). I'm not gonna get excited yet thou. Keepin my fx and hope, but gonna be realistic too. And if I don't get a BFP this cycle it'll be ok, there's always next cycle, right? (my attempt at PMA lol)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay Shellie you symptoms sound very good!!! My boobs did get noticeably sore at 7dpo too!!! And they started to feel heavier. Have you had any twinges or aches and pains?

And yes but the PMA should be saying.....you won't need to try next cycle coz you have already caught the eggy!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Just got in from work. I forgot to do an opk :dohh: ill do one now. 

Will catch up tomorrow as my dogs are really barking tonight. Been an awful shift. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well I just got my test results from Monday after a stuff up at the lab (they didn't run the right test on my blood and my doctor had to re-request it) and I don't have glandular fever... Apparently I've had it before though 'some time ago' and I have an immunity. But now I'm stumped as to what could be making me sick like this that's resistant to antibiotics? Having said that, I haven't taken panadol or anything else yet today to manage the pain, and that's a first this week. With any luck, whatever it is will just go the hell away and let me get on with making a new baby.

Is extreme crankiness a pg sign if AF is still a week away? Very grouchy today...

How is everyone else?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies another 3 trips to the loo cant get back to sleep now lol... 

Shellie ur symtoms sound promising..x

Tawn lovely pic...x

Mrs d ope today goes as well.. Xx

Mummy2 I hope crankiness is a sign I've been biting hubbys head off all wk. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and a confession I did another ic thot there was a shadow but think its the line eye playing tricks so I'm now sticking to my guns Sunday I'm testing. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

BFPs are coming to this thread I can feel it!! Cheryl, mummy and Shellie, closely followed by Tawn and fletch!! And not forgetting Cath and mrs d when everything is all a-ok again!!! 
Has anyone heard from dani recently?? Have I missed her posts in the thread?

Any who will pop on later as I'm off to work now!! Have a good day.
Got my midwife appt at 10am too.

Mrs d good luck today!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hope all goes well at the midwife... I don't kno where dani is? Was she going on holiday. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy sorry you have glandular fever I hope it buggers off soon. Did the do a pg test at the same time? I really hope you get your bfp this cycle x

Cheryl I can't wait til Sunday if you Got a shadow on the ic then you'll get a beautiful line by Sunday x

Sorry you had an awful shift fletch, any news on the opk? When are you off camping is it today? 

Shellie symptoms are looking good x

Yeah isn't dani in Cyprus? 

Bailey I hope your midwife appointment goes well and don't take any chances with your gas get it checked for peace of mind x


----------



## CherylC3

I thot she was going to cyprus mrs d. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies!! 

Cheryl you most def have a pos HPT coming woman!!! cant wait for Sunday!!! YAY!!!

MrsD i hope all goes well today hun :hugs:

Bailey - good luck at the MW apt chicken!! 

AFM after a 5 hour wait at hosp, finally got home at 1am and had to get up at 6am for work, i am bamboozled!! OH has inflammation of the cartlidge around his rib cage and sternum, its summit like Teszt disease?! Ahhhhh i love him so much when we were at receptionist and the receptionist asked for his symptoms he pointed to his chest and said it hurts here by my cervix (he meant Sternum) I actually nearly peed my pants!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol cath tht really made me laugh out loud wot have u done to him lol brainwashed him with pregnancy talk lol... Hope he's ok? Is he off his work??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Awww poor oh. I hope the day at work flies by for you cath but I pitty you man flu is bad enough but he's got man cervix pain that's got to be worse xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol you ladies make me giggle. Well as expected it was pretty much a waste of time but the midwife was lovely. She's sent off my details for a referral for my booking appointment. She's requested it be at the hospital for me so that it's easier for me to get to, last time i needed to take 2 buses to get to the children's centre. She was very reassuring though, with the usual "lots of women have a mc with first pregnancy and then go on to have children fine" but I know differently!! I asked if there's anything I could do and she said no and I totally forgot to ask about baby aspirin! But I've been reading up about it and if I had sticky bloods I think it would cause an mc earlier than mine happened so I'm just going to hope and pray that last time was just unfortunate and not caused by anything except bad luck.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d how are you feeling? Have you got loads of questions ready??

And Cath your poor hubby, he's got pregnancy on the brain too!! Bless him!

Fletch how was the opk did you do one?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

SO FUNNY CATH!!! I nearly peed MY pants! :rofl:
I read that out to DH too and he laughed also. Thanks for the laugh!

Bailey - let us know how your appt goes x

Mrs D - Good luck today. Don't let anything confuse you, ask all the questions you feel need answers if and when they pop up. Is DH going with you? Big :hugs:

Cheryl - I think you're def headed for a BFP over the weekend :happydance:

AFM - Been SOOO grumpy today. And I had another bout of nasties in the loo around lunch time. Also saw a tiny bit of blood-tinged CM when wiping this arvo, so I'm hoping that's a sign that a bean is getting snuggly in there... I actually did a test, knowing full well it would be a total BFN (I talked to myself out loud in the bathroom about how stupid it was to be testing so early and everything - "there's NO WAY this will be positive!"). And it was... So I've satisfied my POAS craving for a while now and hopefully can hold out until at least Tuesday when AF is due.

Question - is codeine the one that's safe in pregnancy? I know paracetemol (sp) is ok, and ibuprofen is a no, but I'm wondering if there's something else I can take.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I think this is ur rainbow baby Hun. No nd to worry. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

So mummy2 is it a BFP then??xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Whoops Bailey - I commented before yours appeared on my screen. Glad she was nice and they could sort out the hospital visits for next time. My doc said about baby aspirin (100mg) that it can't hurt, and that he was more than happy for me to take it. It has loads of health benefits that extend past pregnancy anyway. Can you get it over the counter in the UK?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

No Cheryl - that 'test' line couldn't have stayed whiter if I hadn't peed at all!
When are you testing next?

More bloody-CM just now when wiping... Not stressing though. Just giving it to God. What else can I do that will help the situation anyway? Nothing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I thot it had to be under 81mg for it to be safe? I. Taking 75mg one a day...c

Aw mummy hope it's implantation Hun... I'm testing on sun. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I thot it had to be under 81mg for it to be safe? I. Taking 75mg one a day...c
> 
> Aw mummy hope it's implantation Hun... I'm testing on sun. Xx

I hadn't heard about the 81mg thing? There are varying opinions on it anyway I think (and I'm in Oz) and I probably don't really need to be taking one... Maybe I should stop?

Have you ladies who are taking aspirin actually been tested for clotting disorders or had clotting been thought to have caused your MCs?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm waiting on my clotting test results but I googled it and says taking a low dose under 81mg whether or not u have had a mc it can prevent it from happening so I just started taking it last wk just after they took my bloods...x


----------



## baileybubs

Ive heard you can get it from superdrug. Might go and get some after work. Do you think I should?


----------



## baileybubs

And mummy those runny poos are a good sign though lol!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

im on 75mg too girls, dr said it wont cause any bad problems as its such a low dosage  xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I don't think I can even GET 75mg in Australia? What's the brand called, do you know?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not sure but amazon has it too check on there Hun..xx


----------



## CherylC3

I've also got the runny poos today. :(


----------



## Tawn

Wow so many of you are on baby aspirin, I never would have thought to take that. I guess because I've only had an ectopic, I havent had a chance to to worry about all the other causes of mc. Every month we ttc I am stressing about another tubal but now I realize as soon as I know it is in the right place I will get to start worrying about everything else!!! Ttcal is so stressful lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't really know what to ask I know about the thyroid op as I've already had it once so I just need to know about the radioactive treatment but as its not being done over here I don't know what they can tell me?

Hubby is coming with me and of course we'll ask about ttc.

I just got a letter in the post with my ct appointment which is Tuesday so not long to wait

Cheryl runny poos for no reason is a great sign x

Mummy I hope you feel better soon x

Bailey I'm glad they have made your appointments easier to get to, this is going to be your sticky bean for sure x

Tawn I love the new avatar x

Cath how is your poor oh today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d they seen to be getting u in quite quick for everything so thts good. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD they seem to be on the ball with you hun which is fab!!hope your ok today chick?? xxxxxx

Hes ok thank you hun, hes in a lot of pain but the painkillers are helping him lots! iv booked tomorrow afternoon so i can clean up and cook him food etc, its called Tietzes Syndrome, it sounds really painful on what i just googled so i think i need to be a tad nicer to him lol! im so hungry girls i havent eaten since 3pm yesterday!! Hungry, tired, pissed off at waiting to TTC and busy lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath not long to got now Hun.... At least ur oh will be fit and ready for ttc... Get some food in u...x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Just read on an Aussie site that enteric-coated aspirin is less effective, so maybe that's why my doc said 100mg is ok? Seems like that's all I can get in Australia too. Can one of you taking the 75mg tell me when you next see the box whether yours has 'enteric coating'?

So good they're onto it for you Mrs D. Everything happening promptly must be a bit of a load off your mind. xx

Tawn - I just freaked out after my second MC (a chemical) and asked the doc what I could do that would make the next pregnancy different. I just didn't want to feel like I was doing the exact same thing and expecting different results, if that makes sense. So I'm on baby aspirin, and I also put myself on B Complex because it lowers stress, but is also apparently beneficial in lengthening the luteal phase, thickening uterine lining, and helping the body produce progesterone in higher levels. x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Go and eat something Cath! xx
And I guess you'd better be nice to him hey... It's a bit like that whenever DH has a cold before I get it and I think 'whatever, you're not that sick', then I get it and feel dreadful, PLUS feel awful because I wasn't more sympathetic!


----------



## CherylC3

Mines isnt sugar coated it's powdered. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I am now in 9 minutes lol i got my pasta which i couldnt eat cause i had to shoot off out down the hosp, so looking forward to it, its chicken and bacon pasta in a creamy sauce with garlic bread!!! 

yeh i dont really pay him much sympathy cause they do put it on more than us women dont they? Man flu!!!! 

yeh mine are powedered too hun, they are really small, about the same size as my folic acid? xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Just got to work and will have to go back and read what u all have been saying this morning but had to mention this new symptom that I've just discovered at 8dpo.

So I'm in the lunchroom waiting for my shift to start and one of the ladies just walked in to put her lunch away in the fridge. I could smell cucumbers. I mentioned it and she said "I have cucumbers on my sandwich but its in a sealed container, how can u smell that?? You have good senses!" Lol um weird!!


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie I kno wot u mean I feel like all I can smell today is dog and dog food and it's in containers and I never smell the food the way I had today. X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sounds like a good sign Shellie!

And thanks Cath and Cheryl. Mine specifically say not to chew or crush them, so I think that must be the difference. Feeling a bit better about 'overdosing' now!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha mummy i know what you mean about overdosing hun! i take 4 folic acid, 1 baby aspirin and 1 pregnancy vitamin pill with faolic acid in all in one day haha!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok well I'm heading to bed. My DD has been waking through the night with night terrors (from what we can gather), so that and being sick, and possibly being pregnant has me pretty exhausted. I don't cope well at all on broken sleep :(

Have a good day ladies! :wave:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha mummy i know what you mean about overdosing hun! i take 4 folic acid, 1 baby aspirin and 1 pregnancy vitamin pill with faolic acid in all in one day haha!! xxx

I know what you mean! When I thought I had tonsillitis I was taking:
Pre-natal with folic acid
B Complex
Aspirin
Panadol
Antibiotics
+ a nasal spray!

I'm surprised I didn't rattle!!


----------



## CherylC3

Has any u guys tried the Philly grilled peppers OMG it is amazibells I hav ate a tube in 4 days lol..xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Whoops, just had my drug cocktail rofl:) and realised that my aspirin is 'duentric' coated, not enteric, or whatever I said before... I called it the wrong thing. Means the same as what I thought it did though.

Goodnight all!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol goodnight. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Night hun! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath hurry up and get some food in you! And I know what you mean about men and their physical ailments, DH complains about every ache and pain as if he is DYING! :haha: It has made me much less sympathetic and I feel guilty about it, but I feel like he is kind of a wimp sometimes and if he had 1 ROUND of menstrual cramps, he would roll over and want to die and realize that his pain threshold is so low :)

Cheryl & Shellie, super human smelling ability is a great sign! Pretty sure Bailey has that right now too, and we all know that she is preggers, so I bet you 2 are right behind her!


----------



## cathgibbs

i had my food which i made last night and im now in severe pain, iv ate too much lol!

exactly they only bring it on themselves i think!! if they just grew a pair and stopped whinging everytime they sneezed we would be a bit nicer to them! i just rung him to ask what he was doing and hes been clothes shopping, then to Asda and now hes in Halfords, he can FORGET me being nice to him now, he could be in work! knob....

Loving your new pic hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yep tawns right ladies!!! You are sooooo preggars lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> Yep tawns right ladies!!! You are sooooo preggars lol!!

We'll find out next week if we are! My boobs still hurt. So I guess that's a good thing! Keeping my fx.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whooo hoooo more bfps on the way xx

My dh acts as if he's dying with a hangover even if he's only had a few beers so barely drunk. Such drama queens

Cath glad you finally ate 

Mummy u hope you get a good nights sleep x

I hope everyone is having a good day x

Just got back from the hospital it was a bit of a waste of time but the nurses and drs in ENT are lovely and can't do enough for you but I haven't learned anything new once the ct scan is done which is Tuesday I will be scheduled in for surgery, they won't give me any dates prior as it depends what shows up on the scan but they have reassured me that it will all be done asap and mustn't ttc for about 6 months whatever that means


----------



## cathgibbs

what if they have got all of the cancer out MrsD can you ttc sooner? a few months off this be good for your body hun, then when you do get your BFP your baby will be as snug as a bug in a rug  xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cath no it won't be any sooner unfortunately, the reason is after the surgeon removes all the visible cancer I then have to have radioactive iodine put into me which will kill off any microscopic cancer cells that they can't see and that will make me radioactive for approx 6 months. I have to wait til I'm no longer radioactive before ttc otherwise the baby will have a much higher chance of having cancer too


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I bet ur gonna kill oh...cx

Aw mrs duck I'm so sorry hun... It will fly in, just keep coming on here and we'll keep u busy lol..cx

Shellie my bbs are still killing me..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl pleeeeease go poas I'm sure you're pregnant xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD, def have 6 months 'off trying' then hun, get your health up and running then get back on it  you will be fine hun, How has your OH been lately? is he ok?

Yes Cheryl, wait till i get home i am soooooooooooooooo pissed off, more to the fact that iv only had 4/5 hours sleep and been to work all day and yet hes walking around fine, 

Please will you test hun? For me and MrsD's sake, we need some good news lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I think at the very least he should cook you dinner or buy you your ring :winkwink: x

My dh has been wonderful bless him and even though I'm now feeling much better now he still continues to cook.... Long may it continue

Yeah Cheryl, cath and I could do with hearing some good news, are you tempted yet?


----------



## CherylC3

I tested this morning and thot I saw a shadow but not testing till sun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought that was yesterday? Booo Sunday that's ages away xx


----------



## baileybubs

Peer pressure Cheryl lol!!!

Mrs d, I'm so sorry that's the case, but 6 months really will fly by, I know we keep saying this but it will!! I really hope the ct goes well though and I'm sure it was caught so early that you will be fine in no time!!

Cath - kill him!! I would lol!!

Shellie - FX'd for you too, it's all sounding very good!!


----------



## baileybubs

What dpo are you again Cheryl? Sorry terrible memory!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure you are right bailey 6 months will fly by especially on here cheering you all on x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD only once he ever cooked for me - it was mash and something, he let the potaties soak up all the water then mashed them for about 10 seconds and served it like that, it was FOUL!!! every night i cook us a fresh meal, iv warned him im not cooking im going home, having a bath then spending the night in bed painting my nails and doing my eyebrows lol

yeh let him carry on hun its a nice break for you and god knows you need one! is he a good cook?? oh forgot to say your day trip to France sounded lovely, so jealous  xxx

I thought it was yesterday you tested aswell Cheryl, God these days are merging into 1 lately!! 

only 29 days till we can ttc again! no sign of AF and OPKs are still very VERY faint so FX i will get AF towards the end of the month or middle so i can try when i ovulate then, that should be ok shouldnt it girls? I had my MTX on June 22nd, they say wait 3 months to build folic acid levels up but iv been taking 5 folic acid a day for 11 days so that = to about 55 days worth of folic acid so buy the time i get around to trying i should have had 200 days worth of FA hahaha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol 10dpo o still early. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath my dh isn't much better but luckily the weather has been nice so he has been cooking kebabs or steak or chicken etc on the barbecue and having rice and veg or salad with it so it's been lovely x

I am quite lucky being in the channel islands we can just jump on the ferry across to France for the day it only takes about an hour and it's only about £20 so a lovely day away

Cath are you able to od on folic acid? (haha auto correct just changed that to frolic acid)


----------



## cathgibbs

My OH cant even do that hun so your very lucky, whats the weather like with you now hun? is he still able to do a BBQ?? 

Oh you lucky thing, it would cost me well over £100 being in Wales to get to France! i bet its lovely where you are hun! so jealous!

haha ummmmm i dont think you can, i think ill keep the dosage going for another 2 weeks then drop it to 3 a day lol! 

ahhhh OH is really testing my patience today!! he just rung me saying hes got an interview to go and work in Essex Mon-Fri all the time, told him he does that he will end up single as i dont want to be in a relationship with someone i see on a Saturday as a Friday he will go up the local , hes really really really pissing me off today!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been really nice here today but it's starting to cloud over now my guess is it will be a waitrose pie in the oven tonight with some veg but that's fine x

But you get great cheapie last minute deals for holidays which we don't coz we have to get to London or somewhere first as our runway is only little so big planes can't land here so I'm jealous of you too

God he knows how to try your patience how have you not killed him, unless he is suggesting you both move there??


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh that sounds lovely hun!!! saves you baking it from scratch doesnt it? 

This might sound like a stupid question now but what about all the big brand named shops their all there arent they lol just no big airports? sorry if you think im being thick lol

God knows, i think i might when i get home though! nope he just said him working there mon - fri then coming home, yeh that will be great especially if i get pregnant then he misses the scans, the hb the ante natel classes misses the baby being born, arghhhhhh i feel like getting drunk tonight now im in such a bad mood xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No not a stupid question each island has different shops the smaller islands don't have any big name shops at all not even a boots or m&s just local convenience stores and local people running clothes shops etc but the bigger island have got boots, m&s, bhs, next and some others but not the big supermarkets just the coop and waitrose and then local shops

Would it be a permanent job or just for a while maybe for more money?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Chatty as ever!! 

Cath - think you need a drink lol!! Have a cheeky wine or two!! Is it a better job for him/better pay ie more money for you to spend lol!!!

Mrs d I'm really lucky as oh is a chef and cooks really nice food, unfortunately he works 5 evenings out 7 so I never get cooked for lol!!

Just had a right palava getting the baby aspirin! Was a bloody trainee pharmacist on wasnt it and he was asking was it for me, was it for pain, would I not prefer the ones with caffeine!!! I thought "if I did tell you what it was for you'd never understand now just sell me the damn things!!"


----------



## fletch_W

ladies!! 7 page of catch up lol. 

my opk was faint and im not doing anymore ever, i have a bag of 50 if anyone wants them? ill happily post them to you. my doc this morning said relax, chillout and have sex 2-3 days before you o and youll be fine. so we decided that were not gonna 'try' anymore because we found that when i conceived i was really wet down there TMI!! but when we have sex now im not, and i think its cos im not turned on enough cos sex isnt spontanious. 

mummy, i am taking co-codamol for my back as i cannot take my naproxen but my doc reassured me that naproxen and co-codamol are fine until the 3rd trimester. which didnt really move me, but i had to take something this morning cos i am in agony. i have muscle pain now more than sciatica so if it doesnt go after a month at the gym then im gonna ask for physio. 

i dont take baby asprin! should i be taking it?? sugar that reminds me!! i havent taken my folic acid in 3 days! :dohh:

i read all the chatting but my mind has gone blank lol. 

how is everyone today? mrs duck how did your appointment go? i leave saturday at 5am. it best be nice weather cos i hate camping as it is. dh is also up or a bit of tent bding :wohoo:

cath that cervix thing had me creased this morning! sooo funny. all this ttc talk has taken its toll on him too lol!! 

any bfps today?? cant remember if i saw any looking through. anyone testing this weekend?


----------



## cathgibbs

More money but he's so tight with his money I sold an iPhone for him on eBay,cost me £12 with insertion fees and he gave me a tenner out of the money he got for it,he didn't even pay for the phone he had it given to him!! I just think he's stupid he's got a really good job now and the way the country is he's stupid to leave it,ignore me girls I'm in such a mood,lack of sleep I think!!! 

Bailey your so lucky to have oh as a chef!!!! 

Mrsd does it take long to get to another island? Must be lovely tho being able to just jump on a ferry and pop over to France for the day 

Tawn Cheryl is testing this weekend love xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch that was me trying to catch up after not being on here yesterday it's impossible to remember who said what by the time you get to the end haha

Yay for tent bding. Are you camping somewhere nice I remember it's down south somewhere?

No you didn't miss any bfps cath and I were trying to get Cheryl to test but she has too much patience 

Bailey what a nightmare just as well you didn't go in for haemorrhoid cream or something embarrassing. Lucky you having a chef as your oh you get nice food x

My appointment was really just a recap of Tuesdays info so didn't learn anything new


----------



## MrsDuck

You'll be in a much better mood after some nice food and a couple of glasses of wine

No it doesn't take long we have a little boat so it takes us about half and hour to either France or to another channel island


----------



## fletch_W

were camping in corwall. woolacombe i think its called. its a christian festival thingy. not sure what it will be like. like Glastonbury but with no beer lol. might have to take a secret stash ;)

haha poor cheryl :test::gun: im joking, its :muaha: all over again. did you sy youre testing sunday cheryl? ill be looking out to see those beautiful big lines!! eeeekkk!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No alcohol????? Sneak some in hun just in case the camping is horrendous at least it will help you sleep well x


----------



## fletch_W

im thinking i might have to. might take a few bottles of wine for me and dh :) get us in the mood xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Get the boxes of wine then take the pouches out of the boxes that way easier to pack and no clinking of bottles


----------



## fletch_W

lol then theres no need for glasses and saves on washing up :) get me good and drunk haha!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm testing on Sunday did one this morning an I thot there was a shadow but thinking its my line eyes lol....x

You ladies are so chatty I find it hard to catch up. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

im sure it was a faint positive cheryl! itll be clearer on sunday xx


----------



## CherylC3

I just came home absolutely starving asked hubby if he was as we both had dinner at the same time and he isn't even hungry, got a pizza in the oven. And my customer was telling me she lost 10pounda and I asked her where she lost it lol I thot she meant £10 not weight lol..:haha:


----------



## baileybubs

I am hungry non stop at the minute......and guess what I just bought from Asda coz you have me a hankering for it.....philly with chilli lol!!! Loving it on my crackers (my pre-tea snack whilst my quiche cooks :rofl:)

Fletch deffo get boxes and take the pouches out, tis what I do at festivals! Yay for tent bd'ing!!

Cath - did your oh decide to go for this interview with out talking to you about it first? Get him sat down and give him what for! I wish my fella was like that with money though! I have to keep my oh's card and budget his money. He's useless!!

Mrs d - another few days of waiting for you! You just have developed some patience missy! I must say I admire your positive attitude and how well you are coping. All will be fine and before you know it you'll be back to ttc!!


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh thts the next one in trying lol I'm going to try pasta with them too yummy. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm the other way at the moment I have lost my appetite altogether I've hardly eaten anything over the past couple of days and now I have to be on a low iodine diet so no seafood or dairy til after my treatment

Hunger is another great sign ladies xx

Fletch have a lovely time camping xx


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's very quiet, I seem to go to bed as you night owls chat through the night and you still all seem to get up for work somehow?? When I wake up I usually have lots of catching up to do x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'll probably be going to bed now too, shattered! Was supposed to be waiting up for oh but he's taking ages and can't wait for him any longer lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night x


----------



## baileybubs

Night mrs d!!


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. im very pissed off tonight. my screen on my phone has dead pixels so im having to buy a cheap phone tomorrow so i can call and text whilst im away and have to wait 2 weeks to get my screen fixed!!! a whole week without bnb! :( but i guess it will take my mind off ttc a little. i will surely miss you all. but ill be on tomorrow. 

it is awfully quiet in here isnt it? good night xx


----------



## CherylC3

After another loo trip through the night i just had to... do u see it??? i think its my :bfp:

did the cheapie and noticed it darker than yest so im 11dpo:happydance:

how do they date a pregnancy after a dnc if u havent had af???xxx
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hooo congratulations I'm glad you caved and tested there is a clear line on that frer yay. If you know when you got your positive opk I guess they use that til the first scan xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch how will you cope without bnb for a whole week and think how many pages you are going to have to read when you get back haha

Have a lovely time away camping x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks hun..So tht was 22nd July and my dnc was 10 July do I time it from the dnc??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow your body must have gone back to normal immediately you oed 12 days after dnc I would use dnc date as lmp in that case x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it was really quick after the dnc after my natural mc it took like 34 days to o. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm really pleased for you, this is going to be your sticky bean xxx

Mummy you are next, I hope you are feeling a little better x

Cath I hope all is ok between you and oh x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so Hun I'm thinking maybe the dnc has cleared me out and my egg will stick better. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh I see it!!!!! That's is a definate line on that frer!!!!

YAAAAAAAAY CONGRATULATIONS!!! I knew it lol!

And I think they will count day of dnc like first day of LMP I think! So what does that make you due date then??

I'm soooooo happy for you Cheryl and I just know this is your rainbow baby!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks ,The 16th April how come I thot I was a wk after u but ur 5wks?? When was ur last period?x


----------



## baileybubs

My last period was 26th June, according to my calculations I didn't O until cd21 sonive had a 5 week cycle so if i go by O I'm only 4 weeks 3 day and due 9th April. But I managed to get a positive on a cb digi at 12dpo and they are only 50miu so I think I might have got my O day wrong. Plus I told the midwife that I thought I only ovulated 2 weeks ago but she said it didn't matter they would still go off my LMP until I have my dating scan.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhh Cheryl!! YAY!!! Congrats!!!! I knew you were PG!!! i could feel it in my water lol!!! Congrats lovely!!! 

Things are ok thanks MrsD i just told him straight if he goes then i go, i dont want to be in a relationship with someone i see for 1 day and a couple of hours a week!! 

You ok hun? when did you say you CT was? is it Tuesday?

Fletch enjoy camping hun!!

Bailey how you feeling love? 

xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - boo for no bnb for a week!! We'll miss you!!

Cath - I'm ok thanks, just tired really. Had some bad cramps last night that worried me a little but I remember having these this time last pregnancy so nothing to worry about!
What has your oh said about if he goes you go?!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys..cx

Bailey tht makes sense lol... I'm booked in for a scan on the 22nd il be 6wks 1 day..x

Cath hope u get it sorted Hun I Wundt want a 2 day relationship either... Especially when ur ttc. Cx

Mrs d hav a nice day..x

And fletch enjoy camping..x

I'm off to work chat later..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

its most prob your uterus stretching hun  making it nice and comfy in there for you baby!!!!! 

he said he wont go but he would only do it for a few months as its good money so i said ok so what will you do when you come home?? his reply 'oohhh yeh ummm i didnt think of that!' arghhhh MEN!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

But does he have a good job right now
Why does he want to change it or is it purely about money?

Cheryl - keep us updated with symptoms! Can't believe you've got yourself a scan already, no time wasted with you lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

cause his job he has to travel to England every day, his boss and him share the driving and i think its a 3 hour drive there and back but what pisses me off is there are 5 men in the van and 3 of them refuse to drive as they want to sleep!! Lazy shits!! hes on really really good money as it is, my oh is always stressed about money though, before the recession he was on about £2k a month way before we met and he had a lot in savings and his ex stole £10k off of him, I think he likes to have a lot of money in savings incase something happens which is the right way to think but moving jobs when his job is secure is not the way to go about things the way the country is right now. 

Anyway....enough of me moaning i bet your fed up of hearing about me moan moan moan lol!!

what are your plans for this weekend? xxx


----------



## Tawn

YAY Cheryl! I just KNEW you would be getting your BFP! That line on the FRER is super obvious! Congrats hun! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Mummy & Shellie you are next!

Uhg, Cath that is annoying about OH's drive! Do the other guys at least chip in for petrol?

Bailey, I really hope you brought the bfp luck back :winkwink: And I am sure your cramps are just stretching! These are yours and Cheryl's rainbow babies!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn!! I hope I did bring the BFP luck back and Shellie and mummy2 you are next!!! 

Not long til you can ttc again too Cath! And must be a pain that drive for oh but I know what you mean about having a secure job at this time is really important.

Tawn - how's the 2ww?


----------



## cathgibbs

well iv decided that im going to try after AF, my line on my OPK with FMU (i know you shouldnt use FMU but i have a serious POAS addiction lol) was moer darker than yesterdays so i think i will O by the end of next week or the week after so by time AF arrives and i Ov again i think it will be towards the end of August.......................or longer depending on how my cycle is after the MTX/LAP/D&C and everything bloody else they did lol! i want to try noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow though im so bloody impatient!! 

Yes Tawn you are def next hun!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

TWW is boring so far, Bailey! O pains have finally gone today, so I am either 1dpo or 2dpo (lord knows which since my OPKs were dark but maybe not positive for a while?? :wacko:)

Not much of anything to report yet! But at least if we didn't catch it this month I get to try again next month with you Cath!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn....where has your PMA Gone?! you wont be trying next month with me as this is your month!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh I am still being positive don't you worry! I just need to be cautious cause with all the bfps lately and the ones I am sure are right around the corner, if I am all "I'M GETTIN MY BFP THIS MONTH!!!" and then AF comes instead, I know I will be kinda depressed about it. So it is much more positive for me to feel like it would be amazing to get our BFP and that we have a really good chance this month....did that make sense?

More like being hopeful rather than "sure" cause I don't deal well with let down! LOL


----------



## baileybubs

I get what you mean Tawn, I was the same, I didn't want to feel like I was sure, coz the month before I was "sure" and when AF came I was really devastated! But PMA ladies, it will happen!


----------



## cathgibbs

no i know what you mean hun, theres still that bit of doubt there! Even when you do get your bfp i find im like 'hmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe its an evap??' lol I need you to get yours though so i know its easy to get pg after a ectopic, xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahha no pressure then, huh Cath? :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh ladies I've just had a brilliant driving lesson!! I've not driven a car for 3 weeks and yet I did brilliantly today! Just a couple of teeny errors, I did stall at a roundabout but I dealt with it fine and carried on so it wouldn't have been a fail if it had been a test! Only thing is I need to get my manoeuvres right, I cannot do a left reverse at all!! I always clip the kerb!!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh well done bailey! Uhg, I need to start mine soon. My ability to use my US driving license in the UK expires this week. 

Cheryl, want to post your TWW symptoms like Bailey did when she got her bfp! Then I can obsess and compare those to my TWW :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi chatty girls x

Bailey I'd forgotten all about your car and driving lessons I'm so pleased all is going well you'll pass your test in no time. Have you booked your test yet?

That's it stay positive everyone you are all going to be bump buddies in no time xx

Cath yup my ct scan is Tuesday x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d, I haven't got it booked yet, I'm hoping after next weeks lesson he tells me to book it but here in sunny old chorley there's only a 2 week waiting list for tests so don't wanna book it too early! Need to nail them manoevres first but he says my overall driving is fine, except just need to exaggerate my mirror usage more, feel like a right numpty purposely craning my neck and moving my head from side to side but if it helps me pass lol!!

Tawn - you should pass no problems though if you are driving over here anyway. Are you driving a manual or an automatic?

I have an alcohol related dilemma for tomorrow, it's my best friends birthday, we are going to a Thai restaurant that you bring your own booze to, I was thinking of going to Asda today and buying some alcohol free wine in hope she won't notice but then we are going to a bar called Prohibition (highly apt for me I think!) so I'll just say I'm thirsty and try to order when she's not around. Or do I just tell her? It's her birthday so I don't want anything to become about anything else but her, if you get me. But if she sees my label on my wine she might be upset I didn't tell her! But then me and oh said only family and we are only telling them once I'm 9 weeks coz then it's only a short time til my scan. What do you think?
Sorry for rambling lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a tough dilemma can you say you are on antibiotics?

It sounds like a little bit more practise on reversing and you'll be fine, you'll be needing a baby car seat then xx


----------



## baileybubs

I think she'd guess if I said I was on antibiotics, especially after the mc I think she knows I'm ttc. So it's either pretend I'm drinking or tell her.


----------



## Tawn

Hmm that is a tricky one Bailey! Personally I would pretend I was drinking, just because women can get a little funny about being upstaged or outshined! :haha: 

But I don't think telling anyone will make any difference as far as a healthy bubba goes, so if she is a close friend that would want to know and you would like to tell her maybe tell her today rather than during "her" night tomorrow?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I guess that's true Tawn, the thing is, she is one of my best friends, but when I told her I was pg last time, she was happy etc, but not as much as I thought. And when I had my mc, she sent a message saying how sorry etc but was quite "vacant" about it. So I think thats more the reason why I'm hesitant to tell her, I get the feeling she wouldn't be that excited about it. Plus I won't be seeing her until tomorrow so don't really want to tell her over the phone. I am going to her house first though coz she lives miles from me and I'm staying there so maybe I should tell her before we meet up with everyone else?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi girls :wave:

Can't possibly catch up so I'll just join in now... Bailey I think if you're not convinced on telling her, don't. Pretend to be drinking, and if she catches you out you can do the ' didn't want to make your day about me' thing. I'm not one to feel pressured into telling people big news before I'm ready.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's a tough one you'll have to play it by ear and hopefully no one will notice you are drinking x

How you feeling today mummy?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my 2ww symtoms

Sore bbs :holly: from o
Loads of creamy cm
Vivid dreams
The odd twinges with some sharp pinching 
Nosebleed
Toilet trips thru the night
White bumpy nips
Hungry all the time
Was sick on like 7dpo and had the runs
Oh and my greasy spotty face and neck


----------



## CherylC3

I'm only getting a scan cos the dr made me call epu and she doesn't believe I'm pg so quick after a dnc so I've to hand a urine sample in on mon go for bloods this tues then the following week too... I thot being a dr she should kno it's possible to be pg 3and a half wks after a mc. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a bit off but at least it sounds like they are going to monitor you closely this time x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno....the worrying begins :(

You ladies are too chatty I'm just in for 10 mins then back out boo:( working till 8ish 

I'm going out tomoro night for my cousins bday just saying I've got wedding hair to do the Sunday morning so I'm not drinking.. I dont care wot they think bailey I don't think anyone would come out and ask you if u were pg tht knows you've had a loss. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I suppose so, my alcohol free wine idea is a no go, they only had that stuff that says "FRE" in big letters on it lol! So I'm just gonna pretend I'm on antibiotics as mrs duck suggested. If my bf asks I will tell her but no one else would ask me as they are more her friends than mine. Thanks for the advice though ladies! 

How's things going mummy? Are you feeling any better? I hope so!

Cheryl - I can't believe your doctor!! Don't you just hate our nhs sometimes!! At least if we had to pay for our healthcare then we could demand better treatment (and by treatment I just mean nicer attitudes lol). I guess we could always pay for private healthcare though so I should stop moaning lol!!

Mrs d - any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you have a nice time at your party is your oh going with you?

No, I've got nothing planned for the weekend yet which is fine by me, I'll just chill out with dh. I've got the go ahead from my insurance that I am covered to drive again which is bitter sweet as that means back to work Monday boo


----------



## baileybubs

No he's at work so it's just me. I'm gonna do a test text now to see what she says. As its "bring your own booze" at this restaurant I'm going to text her and say I'm on antibiotics so can't drink, do i need to bring my own soft drinks. See what she says, she might guess but better if she does now than tomorrow lol!

Chilling out all weekend sounds sooooo nice lol, that's what I'm doing tonight coz tomorrow will be a busy day! I'm working 9 til 2 then straight to Manchester! When are you going back to work then mrs d? Hopefully not too soon, or do you think work might help by being a distraction?


----------



## baileybubs

Argh she's text back asking what I'm on antibiotics for!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a good plan I hope she doesn't question any further x

You'll be asleep at the restaurant what with pg tiredness and your long day you'll be pooped x

It's back to work Monday for me as my sick note ran out today and now with my insurance saying I can drive I don't really have an excuse not to go back


----------



## MrsDuck

Ummm a urinary infection??


----------



## MrsDuck

Ear infection?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh and that might explain peeing a lot too!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's got to be something not too serious that would stop you going out


----------



## baileybubs

Not the war infection the uti lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds like a plan good thinking


----------



## baileybubs

I meant ear infection there not war lol


----------



## MrsDuck

A 'war' infection might just be too serious haha


----------



## MrsDuck

You beat me to it x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, a war infection may be a tad too serious :rofl: 

I'm waiting for her to text back asking which antibiotics lol. She's a googler and I'm sure she's said before that you can drink on antibiotics. I bet that's what she says next lol! If she does I'll have to cave in and send her the picture of my pregnancy test to stop the inquisition lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Yup, wants to know if I'm sure I can't drink with them coz some you can still drink lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yay Cheryl !!!! Congrats!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bailey I also suggest you stick with the antibiotic routine. Anyone asks what for you can say u have a urinary tract infection. If you've started going to the bathroom a lot it'll cover that up too!

I almost caved and tested today, but I decided 9dpo is way too early and I'd be disappointed. Also had slight spotting the last couple of days which is bumming me out. Could be implantation but I think cuz of the m/c in my eyes any blood = bad. Trying not to dwell on it especially since it was mostly brown, except when I accidentally nicked my cervix with my nail when checking internally and drew blood !! I know better but it was an accident :wacko:

My boobs are still tender and a bit painful. I hope it's not AF boob pains. I don't normally have AF boob pains starting from O day. Haven't noticed anymore "super-human" smelling abilities. Although at work yesterday this one particular box of nitrile gloves I swear made all the gloves in it smell like really old books and made my hands smell like it too, but I never asked anyone else if they could smell it too since it was in my department and the gloves in other departments smelled fine. Also last night I had a dream where (kinda gross, sorry!) I had explosive diarrhea and my white clothes and hair was covered it in!! Having some random cramps here and there, and it's not particular to any side. 

I'm not peeing more then I normally do, not that I've noticed. But even when I was pregnant I didn't pee more, I just went allll the time to check on how bad I was bleeding, so OH thought I was peeing a lot (I have since told him most of the time I was checking on my spotting). 

Anyway ladies, shower time. It's afternoon here already and I'm still in my pj's!! And I have to figure out what I'm making for dinner before OH gets home!


----------



## baileybubs

I told her that the doctor said no alcohol and she's now asking me what the instruction leaflet says lol!!! Oh dear, she's gonna want to see them when I get to her house tomorrow isn't she lol!! I am so tempted just to tell her now, she's so hard to lie to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh damn I know you can drink on antibiotics but most people don't realise that (i saw it on QI)

I can't believe how many people ask questions when you say you've been to the drs or you aren't well. When I had to speak with lots of my clients telling them i was going into hospital and I wasn't sure how long I was going to be off for so if they needed anything speak to my colleague nearly all of them asked what I was going in for I couldn't believe it.

Anyway enough rambling has she text back yet?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooch shellie that made me cringe about nicking yourself ouchie!!!

And sore boobs are a brill sign as well as vivid dreams!! I really hope you will be joining me and Cheryl soon!! Me and you will be mummy brides yay!!
And yeah sensible thinking on testing, 9dpo is waaaaaay early hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey I can't believe she is asking so many questions

Shellie explosive diarrhoea made me chuckle.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - I don't know what to say about why the antibiotic leaflet says, it's only a matter of time before she asks what type they are and she googles it lol! And like I said she might ask about them when I see her tomorrow! She's a clever one my bf, she knows alsorts that most people don't! I feel really bad lying to her now.


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's funny how many questions people ask about illness lol, but to be fair we are quite close so we'd usually mention to each other stuff like this no problems. 
And now I'm taking ages to get back to her lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you are just going to have to tell her she has called your bluff


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey metronidazole is used to treat bacterial infections of the vagina and you can't drink alcohol on those will that do the trick?


----------



## MrsDuck

By the way I haven't had any I just dr googled what antibiotics can't you drink alcohol with....I can just imagine you all imagining me routing through my medicine cabinet


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Bailey! The inquisition over your imaginary UTI! She must know something is up, or more likely just realllllly want to have a fun drunken night with her bf!

Ohhh Shellie, I hope these are all really good signs! Just a few more days and you will see a massive BFP! 

Ladies, if you don't mind I just had to write a list of all the coincidences that would make this a pretty fateful baby if we got pregnant this cycle! I just was thinking about it and how crazy it would be if I really did get my bfp this month. Check all this out!

1) 1st day of this cycle was the day we moved into our new house which was a huge step for us (the home DH said "we are going to have our 1st baby here")

2) My OPK started getting dark on the exact 4 month anniversary of my mc

3) On DH and my anniversary (most likely the night that would've done the trick if we are preggers), the massive rainbow outside my window as I was sitting here typing about making our "rainbow baby" that night

4) I realized (after the fact) the day I think I ovulated was likely yesterday--which was the 4 year anniversary of my mother's death. I had talked to her in my head the night before asking her to be close to us and help our dreams of having a bubba come true if she could.

5) This is a stretch, but my brother (who is my best friend) is getting married on April 27th of next year. As he is 5,000 miles away, we were worried about me trying to conceive would mean that I would be too pregnant to fly and be there on his big day (I am also a bridesmaid as his fiance is one of my besties as well). If we are pg this cycle, I would be due 2 days before their wedding and cosmic irony says that we will be pregnant this cycle and I will have to miss their wedding--or be giving birth the day of.

I am not really superstitious, but I just realized the last few days have had a lot of coincidences and I can't help but hope they are "signs" that our rainbow is coming! :)


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh and I forgot to add! If I O'd yesterday, I will be 14dpo on DH's birthday! So it will either be bubba or AF as a birthday surprise!:haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww Tawn bailey did have a good talk with the universe and you have been given lots of positive signs so I really hope you get your bfp this cycle hun xx

Bailey what happened did you tell her? 

Shellie when are you planning on testing?


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've asked oh what he thinks I should say and he hasn't replied. Luckily my bf will probably just think I'm at work and that's why I've not replied to her either!!

I googled that one too mrs d, I just think she might notice I don't actually have any antibiotics when I stay at her house tomorrow lol! I'll wait see what oh says and then text her back.

Tawn - oh it must be your month! Too many weir coincidences! And like you said about your brothers wedding it would be sods law that you would be pregnant now so that your due date will be so close! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you and all the other ladies!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I told my bf, and I know you cant really convey much emotion in a text but she didn't sound terribly excited about it. No capital letters, no exclamation marks. Just congratulations, I didn't realise you were trying. Maybe it's just me reading into it too much. I even text back saying when im due if it all goes ok and doesn't go wrong again and she didn't say anything. Just asked if she still needed to look for hen do ideas.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

This may seem strange, buh has anybody had their boobs feel warm?? I feel like they are hot. Maybe I'm just imagining all these things.... I don't wanna get excited and then be disappointed :(

Mrs duck I think depending on how I feel that morning, the earliest I'll test is on Monday, which will be 12DPO. I'd have the countdown on my siggy but for some reason all the tickers from countdownforpregnancy.com don't seem to be working. Otherwise I'll wait for AF to show or til I'm late to test.


----------



## baileybubs

I can see your siggy Shellie.

I can't say my boobs felt warm at all, heavier but not warm, or any warmer than usual lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> I can see your siggy Shellie.
> 
> I can't say my boobs felt warm at all, heavier but not warm, or any warmer than usual lol!!

Really? I wonder why I can't see them on my computer. Strange.

They don't feel warm anymore. Maybe it was a booby hot flash LOL


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you are so chatty... Bailey so funny all those excuses to end up telling her lol...cx
U and mrs d had me laughing out loud :haha:

Mrs d how r u?xx

Shellie test sun 11 dpo pls do wot I did I'm not testing till 13dpo but tested 8dpo then 10dpo then 11dpo lol I'm addicted..xx

Tawn I really hope these are all signs it's ur month...x

Well I'm out tomoro night kidding on I'm working early on Sunday to get out of drinking and now my cuz wants me to g to hers on mon to talk about her hen do or next yr either April or may and wants to go abroad so think il agree to everything cos she knows Im trying for a baby and made me get my bridesmaid dress ages ago and now wants to book the hen do so early...xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww bailey I'm sure she is excited for you, like you say you can't tell the tone in a text i bet she will be excited for you when tou see her x
By the way what happened about your gas smell? 

Ohh shellie so we only have to wait til Monday for our next bfp. No I can't say I've had hot :holly:


----------



## CherylC3

Lol mrd d love the smiley. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl you must have heard the :holly: haha x
Did you have a good day at work? It sounds like you have a good plan not to drink but what excuse are you going to use not to go away for her hen do?

I'm well thanks but have to go back to work Monday until I have my next op boo I was starting to enjoy being a lady of leisure


----------



## MrsDuck

You read my mind x


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I know Cheryl after all that and I told her anyway. She asked too many questions lol!!

I am a little disappointed though. She didn't sound very excited and I've texted her saying I'm really worried about miscarriage again and for her not to tell anyone I'm pregnant and she hasn't even text back :-( if one of my friends text me that I'd be reassuring them and trying to support them but nothing. Am I being silly?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and mrs d the smell went away! I've decided thy next door must have done summat with his motorbike or poured oil down the drain or summat coz it was a petrol smell rather than a gas smell. Me and my heightened sense of smell lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good im glad it went away. 
Your friend might just be worried about you and doesn't know what to say x


----------



## fletch_W

hi chat happy girls! iv had a good laugh catching up. i love all these excuses we have to make. mrs d with her bum implants and bailey with her fake uti lol!! made me chuckle

cheryl congratulations :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!!! second bfp in the lucky streak!!

i did an opk this aft and it was faint still so who knows when ill o. i think im a poas addict too cath. cos i dont care what the result is i just like dipping it!! haha what i saddo i am!

just wanted to pop in and say have a lovely week all of you. got a 4am wake up so off to bed. 

will miss you all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Have fun fletch!!! Happy tent bd'ing lol!! We will miss you!


----------



## fletch_W

im already excited to tent bd hahaha!! cant wait to get there ;)


----------



## CherylC3

MrsDuck said:


> Cheryl you must have heard the :holly: haha x
> Did you have a good day at work? It sounds like you have a good plan not to drink but what excuse are you going to use not to go away for her hen do?
> 
> I'm well thanks but have to go back to work Monday until I have my next op boo I was starting to enjoy being a lady of leisure

Yeah ok... I think Il just nd to agree to it all and pay deposit but if I'm pg I can't go... I'm hoping if the talk about it on mon il be 4 wks maybe it will take them another month or so to book it so if thts the case il tell them. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely time, don't do anything I wouldn't :winkwink: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like a plan x


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds like a good idea Cheryl, when did you say the hen do is? It wouldn't be fun to go to a hen do when pregnant!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks fletch hav a good time go shake ur tent with some tent :sex: 

Bailey I think ppl just don't realise wot it's like to go thru a mc don't let it bother u Hun... I was going to say u shud hav bought non alcoholic wine and poured it into a wine bottle but u had already told her. Xx

Oh talking about sense of smell yesterday all I smelled was dog food and it's in the same container it always is in I was ferpbreesing everything to get rid of the smell then then the spay was bothering me. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

If its abroad I won't be able to fly if I'm due a baby. X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I thought of that Cheryl but couldn't be bothered lol! 

Ewwww I bet the smell of dog food was really horrible! The sense of smell is hard to deal with in my job, care work is not nice on the nose sometimes lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh so it's not planned yet, just nod and agree until it's time to pay any money Cheryl lol


----------



## CherylC3

Thts wot I'm going to do its funny my other cuz this girls sister was in this position 3 yrs ago when I was booking my hen do she fell pg accidentally and just said she couldn't afford it but they wud never believe tht with me I say il nod till its time to book. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Have a lovely time, don't do anything I wouldn't :winkwink: xx

hehe me? never xx



CherylC3 said:


> Thanks fletch hav a good time go shake ur tent with some tent :sex:
> 
> Bailey I think ppl just don't realise wot it's like to go thru a mc don't let it bother u Hun... I was going to say u shud hav bought non alcoholic wine and poured it into a wine bottle but u had already told her. Xx
> 
> Oh talking about sense of smell yesterday all I smelled was dog food and it's in the same container it always is in I was ferpbreesing everything to get rid of the smell then then the spay was bothering me. Xx

if the tent is rocking dont come knocking :) :thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

Lol fletch so funny. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha fletch you are so funny :rofl: how are we gonna cope for a week without you making us laugh!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno fletch will be quiet without u. Xx


----------



## love1623

Oh cheryl huge congrats I just knew you were gonna be next  so happy for you!!
Fletch have fun camping!! 
BFP are coming for everyone I feel it 
Everyone in the 2ww can't wait to see your BFP!!! Xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw :) that made me smile. i shall miss you all dearly. xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks love.xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi love :wave: nice to see you, how are you? x


----------



## love1623

Hi mrs D !  I'm doing well .. And you? So glad it's the weekend time for some relaxation ;)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haven't read back (have about 7 pages to catch up on), but I just wanted ti check in and say I've had some blood-tinged streaky CM today and feel like AF is coming. I'm crampy and really irritable (!!) :( So I think I'm out.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Btw ladies if I'm talking about being pg too much or upsetting anyone please tell me! I'm trying to keep it to a minimum but you ladies keep asking how I am lol!! Plus you guys have been so supportive and I know you will all be joining me soon, I feel so close to you all and don't wanna stop chatting to you all!!

NEVER worry about talking about it too much, we are all so excited for you!!! We can't wait to share our same news with you!  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Good for you stopping smoking Cath! You are going to be so healthy and ready for your rainbow in 1 MONTH!!!!
> 
> And that was so sweet of your OH! Men are so strange with their emotions, when we got pregnant and I told DH the first time he said "congratulations!" like I was a neighbor or something?!! :haha: Then when I was in hospital and he was rushing like a madman from work to get to me, he bawled his eyes out cause that was the first moment he realized that it was REAL and how much he loved the bubs already.
> 
> Love, if you read this come in and say hello! Congrats on finding out you are team blue!
> 
> Fletch, how is packing/getting ready for your trip going?

Oh my gosh too funny, this is the same reaction my hubby had first time we were pregnant. I told him and he said "congratulations" and i just gave him this weird look like "this is your baby too and it's not like it was a surprise you goofball!" They are crazy but funny! But yeah, when it was D&C day, i waved goodbye to him as they closed the doors and my mom said in the waiting room he laid his head down on her shoulders and just cried. It melted my heart. It was that moment I realized this just didn't happen to me, it happened to him too. I'm ready for you and I to have another chance at this! Good luck sweetie. :dust:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> After another loo trip through the night i just had to... do u see it??? i think its my :bfp:
> 
> did the cheapie and noticed it darker than yest so im 11dpo:happydance:
> 
> how do they date a pregnancy after a dnc if u havent had af???xxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Amazing!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks, how u doin??xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ttcbabyisom I've been wondering where you were!! How are you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no mummy I hope not, I've got everything crossed for you.

I'm glad you and bubs are doing well love. Not so good for my I've just been diagnosed with thyroid cancer so have to undergo treatment then no ttc for 6 months but I'm pleased to be here cheering everyone else on x

Nice to see you back ttcbaby where have you been hiding? You brought a year to my eye reading your post. How are you doing?

Poppy we are missing you too if you are reading this, how are you?


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d wots ur plans today? I'm working boo :(

Think poppy is in France. Cx

Mummy hope it's not af Hun..x


----------



## CherylC3

Oh bailey do u hav backache? I've still got tht runs too :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've got backache but I get it with my job anyway. and yeah I've still got the runs too, not all the time but every now and then just out of nowhere!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Found this about diahhrea -

"During the first trimester the body produces large volumes of pregnancy hormones that work to relax and slow down the gastrointestinal tract. This enables the fetus to better absorb the nutrients it needs to grow. While great for the baby, an additional end result is often embarrassing gastric annoyances that can be uncomfortable at times."

So a good sign I'd say :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AFM - No AF today. Feeling like she's coming has subsided, but my was I cranky today!! Nearly bit DD's little head off more than a few times. Lucky DH is away this weekend or he'd be in trouble too! :growlmad:


----------



## Tawn

Ohh Mummy hoping that the crankiness is pregnancy hormones running rampant through your body!!! Aren't you testing tomorrow!?!


----------



## love1623

Mrs duck I saw that ... Ive been saying lil prayers that everything will work out for the best for you !! So good that you can stay so positive  that's a perfect attitude


----------



## MrsDuck

Who thought diarrhoea would ever be a good thing x

Mummy I hope the witch stays away x

I'm going to attempt driving for the first time now since my op and go for a mooch around town I've told dh a bit of retail therapy will make me feel better


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AF isn't due till Tuesday Tawn, so I was going to wait til she doesn't show before testing... Plus, DH is out of town and I don't want to test without him. I've also had some more pink today (which I'm so sick of seeing - just either come properly or go the hell away!), so I'm not sure what's going on. I'd rather see AF then think I'm onto something and get BFN after BFN trying to find it... Sorry for being so bummed today...


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mummy I really hope it's not AF and on Tuesday or Wednesday you get a lovely BFP. If it makes you feel any better I was convinced AF was coming and I was rather ratty too before my BFP. FX'd for you hun, PMA!!


----------



## Tawn

Awwww Mummy I Totally know what you mean. Those last few days of the tww are the worst as you've had two weeks to build your hope and then af fear competes with hope. I really hope you see a beautiful bfp next week! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy hope it's not af Hun..cx

It isn't a gd thing when ur a mobile hairdresser and hav to run so u don't shit yourself lol so embarrassed using clients toilets :(

Mrs d u deserve some shopping...cx

Yeah my backs sore cos of my job too, just felt extra sore this morning. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn I can't wait till the testing time for u Hun..xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mummy 2 one I know how ur feeling. Today I had a good amount of spotting when i woke up so am nearly convinced AF decided to show her ugly head waaaay too early at only 10 DPO :cry: I cried like a baby in the shower thinking about how its just not fair. It seems to be getting better so i donno yet for sure well see what its like if a few hours when i get home from work. I feel so low right now ...


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> It isn't a gd thing when ur a mobile hairdresser and hav to run so u don't shit yourself lol so embarrassed using clients toilets :(

:haha:

Oh you poor thing Cheryl

Shellie we've all been there hun, have a good cry it will make you feel better, then when you get back to the opks and bding again you feel hopeful again and so the cycle continues....well it does for me anyway xx

Enjoy some alcohol, pâté and all the nice things you haven't had in the tww as it will be the last time you'll get to enjoy them for 9 months, coz next cycle is going to be your bfp xx


----------



## CherylC3

My excuse has worked so far totally buying I'm working tomoro to do wedding hair. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I recommend the retail therapy girls I got some bargains I couldn't resist but then on the way back to the car it absolutely chucked it down and I got soaked. I had white trousers which were completely see through by the time I got back to the car oooops


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good cheryl I just hope you don't have to book any flights in the next few weeks.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so... White trousers god hope no one saw ur lady bits lol..xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks cheryl, I am going to TRY to hold out till 12dpo tho. Haha we will see!

Shellie & Mummy no af allowed! Early preg spotting it has to be!!!! PMA, I hope you girls get your bfps next week! 

I've had really sharp strong pains in my left tube area (the side I had my ectopic last time) And I can't help but worry that something might be going wrong--like an egg attaching in the tube again! :/ but I am going to try and have PMA and hope that it is scar tissue pain as my bits work EXTRA hard to get a (hopefully!) fertilized eggy to the right place!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Thanks, how u doin??xx

Cheryl, I'm pretty good. Just went mia for a little bit and it's hard keeping up on these threads, they move so fast!  I stalk all of you though every chance I get to check on ya's!



baileybubs said:


> Hey ttcbabyisom I've been wondering where you were!! How are you?

I'm good baileybubs, just hanging in there. Thanks for asking!



MrsDuck said:


> Oh no mummy I hope not, I've got everything crossed for you.
> 
> I'm glad you and bubs are doing well love. Not so good for my I've just been diagnosed with thyroid cancer so have to undergo treatment then no ttc for 6 months but I'm pleased to be here cheering everyone else on x
> 
> Nice to see you back ttcbaby where have you been hiding? You brought a year to my eye reading your post. How are you doing?
> 
> Poppy we are missing you too if you are reading this, how are you?

Hi MrsDuck, thanks for wondering about me...i'm still here, just stalking mostly and trying to catch up. Went mia a little because i was feeling a bit overwhelmed and too stressed out about all of it. I'm onto a new cycle with lots of hope again...doing some new natural things to help me so hopefully they work...here's the list:

Grapefruit juice - 1 glass a day
Geritol liquid - 1x day after a meal
Evening primrose oil - 3 pills a day
Mucinex - 1 pill a day
Cinnamon - 1x day in morning coffee or tea
Prometrium round 2 starting cd#16
bloods cd#21

FINGERS CROSSED and thank you all!!! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Just checking in from France on some free wifi! How is everyone? Have I missed any news?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Just checking in from France on some free wifi! How is everyone? Have I missed any news?

Hi Poppy! Hope you're having a blast! Nothing new here...just still trying!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey poppy me and bailey got our BFPs :)

Tawn aw tht sds gd hun Hope ur next...xx

Ttcbabyisom hope ur natural stuff work. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Hey poppy me and bailey got our BFPs :)
> 
> Tawn aw tht sds gd hun Hope ur next...xx
> 
> Ttcbabyisom hope ur natural stuff work. Xx

Ahhhhh that's so exciting. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Sending u both loads of sticky dust. These WILL be ur rainbows!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Tested this morning (12DPO) and got a BFN. Should have just waited till Tuesday at least! No harm done a suppose... Had a rubbish sleep with DH not home and my Missy Moo waking through the night :(

Hope you ladies are all having a nice weekend xx

Tawn - I hope those pains are just leftover from O or your eggy moving safely through the tube to get to it's new home for the next 8+ months.

Shellie - thanks, and I hope your spotting is just normal early pg spotting and we both get our BFPs this month :hugs:

Mrs D - ... See-through pants... Oh my! :)

Cheryl - Still very happy for you lovely. You must be so excited :happydance:

Poppy - You probably don't really know me, but thanks for this awesome thread! Congratulations on second trimester, and France would be amazing!

TTC baby - It's a rough thing this TTC business. Hope this month brings you more positive things.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys just hope it's my forever baby..xx

Mummy your not out till af shows hum PMA all the way. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: YAYAYAYAYAY! I'm so happy for your BFP! Congratulations! I would hope the Dr.'s will see you sooner! Also have you thought of getting your progesterone checked? Dr.'s don't always think 3.5 weeks is possible for a BFP. They look at you all weird. They did the same with Cath as I recall.

Also my Dr. here thought I had MC in April and had gotten PG again before first AF. He was talking progesterone to strengthen my Uterine lining just in case. However, when I told him I had first AF after MC, he said I didn't need progesterone as I MMC at 9w and you usually MC sooner if progesterone is the problem.

So excited to see you have concieved your forever bean! Can't wait for you to get back in my Preggar friend thread...


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy hope you are having a lovely time in France x

Ttc I hope the natural remedies work for you and you get your bfp soon x

Mummy it's still early so don't give up x

Cheryl how did you get on with the hen do plans? 

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks, They don't proscribe progestorone here Leinzlove so thy will just chek my hcg levels this wk then next and my 6k scans booked for the 22nd. Xx

The hen do plans are on Monday night she wants to go to Marbella for a wk in may so if I'm having a successful pregnancy I won't be able to go :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm glad that they are doing something to give you some reassurance. :happydance: 

Yay, you won't be able to go with the Hens. :happydance:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi Poppy we've missed you!!! Hope all is well :)



So the spotting seemed like it had stopped for a few hours, but now looks like it might be coming back again :( I hate spotting. I'm still trying to hold out hope that its not AF yet since I am still only 10 dpo, and I should have _at least_ another 2 days before AF shows (should, but who knows what my body wants to do). And I pretty much always get a migraine on what I believe is the day my progesterone drops and still haven't had one. Its been going on 4 days, but today was the worst of it, looked like when my period starts. I donno how much spotting i can have and turn out being preggo. I hope it stops!

anyway good night ladies!


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie loads of ppl get ib for 2 days. So fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh leinz the locum Dr didn't believe me either saying it was too soon etc,rubbish!!!

Hope everything is ok with everyone? I have tried reading back but my minds gone blank lol

Afm my opks are medium dark so I suspect af in a week of so xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey missy thts gd... I can't wait tillur ttc cath I love all ur testing at 1dpo lol...xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

More spotting this morning - HMPH! But I felt like AF was coming for real earlier and it's now 8pm with no sign. At least the cranky pants seem to be in the wash now (haha) I'm feeling a lot better today mood-wise :)

Feel like I'm looking good too - glowing maybe...? So funny, hubby just now as I'm typing told me that I'm looking hot!

Shellie - how much spotting are we talking about? I was googling today about spotting (for like the thousandth time in the last 6 months) and it said 4-5 days isn't uncommon but that spotting should be light pink or brown and not red, and you shouldn't be needing to change a pad. It's something like 1 in 5 normal pregnancies involve spotting early on though, so try not to lose heart just yet. You could still get your BFP :hugs:

Feel like I'm the only one in here this weekend?? Oh, and you too Cheryl!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been very quiet this weekend.

Cath yay for medium dark opks, not long now til you get back to ttc x

Shellie and mummy I hope it's not af and you get your bfp's this cycle x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw lol i on mummy2 it's always quieter in the wkend on here and fletch is away too..When are you test Hun?xx.xxx


----------



## Tawn

Mummy & Shellie I wish you two would test! :haha: We need some more bfps, we are on a roll! 

And Mummy, you must have telepathically sent your grumpiness over here, cause I woke up in a foul mood today (just cranky for no real reason) and don't feel like talking to anyone--at least IRL lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d:wave:

Tawn I was like tht last wk lol... Ur on the way to ur BFP..cx

I did a digi today 13dpo thinking it wud say 1-2 and it says 2-3 is this not too early for tht??xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Hope everyone's ok! And I agree with Tawn, Shellie and mummy test!!!! :test: :test: lol, just kidding ladies test when you are ready but I'm sure you'll see those lovely lines, both your symptoms sound fab!!

Mummy when you tested at 12dpo what test did you use? Glad you are feeling better today, and the cranky pants thing made me laugh lol!!

Tawn - any 2ww symptoms yet?

Ttcbabyisom - we've missed you!! Hope you are doing well hun!!

Poppy - how is it all going with the little bubs? 

Leinzlove - thanks for that info from your doctor about progesterone levels, one less thing for me to worry about as my mmc was 12 weeks so hopefully progesterone is fine.

Cath - how's things with you and oh now with this job interview? And yay for medium opk's!! If you get AF in a couple of weeks you will be ttc again soooo soon!

Cheryl - how are you feeling? Still got the runs? Mines gone the opposite way now, drinking lots of orange juice to help "move" things along :rofl: How did your night go last night?

Hope I've not missed anyone, there was so much to catch up on!!

AFM I had a horrible night! The meal was lovely and I was originally told we'd be getting the last train home to my friends but if course coz they were drunk and having a good time they decided we could get the night bus! I got in bed at 4am!! It was awful I was so tired that i kept having to stop myself crying!! If I'd have known it would be that late I wouldn't have gone. And at one point I did start to cry because we were walking for the night bus and I didn't want to miss it and coz they were drunk they were sauntering and stopping and starting and i just wanted to say can we hurry up coz I don't want to miss the bus and it came out as a cry with tears, like a child who needed to go to bed lol!! I felt bad coz I really didn't want to make my friend feel bad coz it was her night but I was so tired I felt like I was going to pass out. If only i had known it was going to be like that I really just wouldn't have gone. And now I've got to contend with Sunday public transport all day to get home. Oh well you live and learn eh ladies? At least it's all done with now.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey such a shame, just say no now at least ur friend knos ur pg so u can use tht as a excuse. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

:wave:

More bfp's are on the way :happydance:

Ooooh Cheryl it could be twins xx


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, the 2-3weeks is prob a really good sign of nice high hcg! Plus the actual conception calculator part is only 45% accurate (or something close to that, you'd have to look on the box) and can vary a lot. But maybe, just maybe we will have twins in the group!!! :)

Ohhh Bailey, that sounds ROUGH! Hopefully you have a nice easy, relaxing duvet day lined up now for you to recover! Even without the preg hormones, I prob would've cried from exhaustion--especially as the only sober person! 

As for TWW symptoms, I have had slightly sore nipples since O--I never get sore nipples, only ever got them with last bfp right from O? Not very painful, just a bit raw? Dunno. Then there are a few pains/twinges going on in my tubal areas. Add in the crankiness and a ridiculously spotty face and you have a right old fun time!! :haha: UHG I don't even want to go outside, I get the occasional spot now and again but never get THIS spotty! Yuck!

Hahah, I started keeping a TWW journal for the first time, so obviously I have loads more "symptoms" then usual :dohh:


----------



## CherylC3

U think?? :headspin:

I think maybe the digits are wrong lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and mrs d after all that with trying to work out excuses for my friend it turned out she had a water infection last week that's why she had been asking about the antibiotics coz she knew she could still drink on hers lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so trust tht to happen lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

I wouldn't take the exact numbers of those digis coz when I got my first BFP at 16dpo (AF was 2 days late) it said 3+ weeks pregnant. I think it just means your hcg is doubling up really well!! That's a great sign!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww bailey you poor thing, I hope you get back ok without too many delays with the dreaded sunday public transport xx

Eat lots of fruit bailey after my op I couldn't squeeze sorry tmi so I had to eat loads of fruit to make it loose so I could go (the things we all about on here)


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Oh and mrs d after all that with trying to work out excuses for my friend it turned out she had a water infection last week that's why she had been asking about the antibiotics coz she knew she could still drink on hers lol!

:dohh:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'd say that's a good sign Cheryl! You could easily be 2 wks (post ovulation) couldn't you? Must mean good beta levels :happydance:

Sorry Tawn! I can't BELIEVE how cranky I'd been. I was even irritating MYSELF!! Glad I'm feeling over it now.

And I did test this morning... and got a BFN. I'm 12DPO, so it's still early. Will see what happens tomorrow and maybe I'll test again Tuesday when AF is due.

Yay for your opks Cath. This time next month you'll be in the TWW (yes??).

Hi Mrs D :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah I can't wait to get home and eat the raspberries I know I have in my fridge lol!! Strange how within a few days I've gone from one extreme to the other lol!!

And we do talk about literally everything on here don't we?!

I will be so glad to get home! What I hate is the fact that I can technically drive and have a car sat in my driveway! If I'd passed my test I could have just driven to the meal last night then driven home again! Gonna ask my instructor on weds if I can book my test and then spend 2 weeks just hammering those manoevres. It needs to be done and last night proved that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy sorry about your bfn but like you say it's still early I've got everything crossed for you x

Bailey are you doing your tests in your own car or an instructors car?


----------



## baileybubs

In my instructors car mrs d, I've only driven mine once coz it needs the rear wheels changing so she's currently sat on my driveway doing nowt.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy wait a few days Hun...cxxx

Bailey mines is the opposite now too lol... Need some oranges in us lol..cx

Mrs d wots ur plans today?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no so you can't go out and practise? Is there anyone else that can take you out in their car so that you can do lots of practising and not have to pay for extra lessons?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know what to do today?? The sun has come out but it's windy, the house could really do with a good clean but I feel really tired today for some reason so I've got no enthusiasm to get going. Maybe it's the thought of going back to work tomorrow.

What's everyone else doing today?


----------



## MrsDuck

My hubby just tried to set alight to the house, I could smell burning and found the hob still on after he cooked his bacon roll and it was burning the anti splatter guard that he had put down on it...if that was me he would have had a fit but he just said oh I didn't realise.....men


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d my hubby has done tht twice and I've put the kitchen towel on top and went on fire.. Men are a nightmare... Think we're goin to head out to get a sofa for our spare room..x

U back to work tomoro then? Tht was quick. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine never cooks so it's been a bit of a shock to the system this past fortnight..... He clearly needs more practise or should stick to barbecues!

Yes my sick note only lasted til Friday so back to work until next op


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy shopping, nothing is open here on a Sunday so you have no option but to have a quiet Sunday x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw enjoy. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok! And I agree with Tawn, Shellie and mummy test!!!! :test: :test: lol, just kidding ladies test when you are ready but I'm sure you'll see those lovely lines, both your symptoms sound fab!!
> 
> Mummy when you tested at 12dpo what test did you use? Glad you are feeling better today, and the cranky pants thing made me laugh lol!!
> 
> Tawn - any 2ww symptoms yet?
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - we've missed you!! Hope you are doing well hun!!
> 
> Poppy - how is it all going with the little bubs?
> 
> Leinzlove - thanks for that info from your doctor about progesterone levels, one less thing for me to worry about as my mmc was 12 weeks so hopefully progesterone is fine.
> 
> Cath - how's things with you and oh now with this job interview? And yay for medium opk's!! If you get AF in a couple of weeks you will be ttc again soooo soon!
> 
> Cheryl - how are you feeling? Still got the runs? Mines gone the opposite way now, drinking lots of orange juice to help "move" things along :rofl: How did your night go last night?
> 
> Hope I've not missed anyone, there was so much to catch up on!!
> 
> AFM I had a horrible night! The meal was lovely and I was originally told we'd be getting the last train home to my friends but if course coz they were drunk and having a good time they decided we could get the night bus! I got in bed at 4am!! It was awful I was so tired that i kept having to stop myself crying!! If I'd have known it would be that late I wouldn't have gone. And at one point I did start to cry because we were walking for the night bus and I didn't want to miss it and coz they were drunk they were sauntering and stopping and starting and i just wanted to say can we hurry up coz I don't want to miss the bus and it came out as a cry with tears, like a child who needed to go to bed lol!! I felt bad coz I really didn't want to make my friend feel bad coz it was her night but I was so tired I felt like I was going to pass out. If only i had known it was going to be like that I really just wouldn't have gone. And now I've got to contend with Sunday public transport all day to get home. Oh well you live and learn eh ladies? At least it's all done with now.

Bailey I used a FRER... Just need to be more patient. Plus, I'm pretty sure AF is coming anyway, so it'll just be next month for me and that will mean 2 May babies (my DD is the 5th of May).

And for unclogging you can't go past pear juice. Works a TREAT! (don't drink too much!)

I'm so sorry your night out was such a nightmare. That sounds just awful :( I would have cried too, even without being overly tired and emotional from pregnancy.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies,

I'm feeling much better now, still at my friends and she made me a yummy bacon and egg muffin and now we are watching friends before I get the train. 

I really hope it's just too early for a BFP mummy2! I had been convinced that I would have been out this month because I was sure if end up having a May baby! Me and my brother have the same birthday in May, but we aren't twins and our cousin also has exactly the same birthday! So I thought I'd end up having a May baby too. But fingers crossed this little one is my rainbow baby and I will have an April baby instead.

Ooh I saw a rainbow yesterday! It was kind of flat though lol, but a rainbow non the less lol!

Mrs d a quiet Sunday is good, have a nice relax before you go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mummy 2 one it was mostly brownish red, al thought I did have some bright red last night. We'll see how the spotting goes today. So far brownish red today .... I'm so annoyed by it! Still no period induced migraine yet, so I'm not calling it AF just yet... 11dpo today


----------



## baileybubs

FX'd Shellie, I still think its too early for AF for you hun so lets hope it's early pregnancy spotting cx


----------



## Bumpblues82

HEy hope ur all well I'm back at work tonight I'm dreading the comments from ppl :/ gotta go back to hospital on monad I'm getti g really painfully sharp pains in my groin and I'm just hoping they have done no damage when they did the DnC :/ may need a laparoscopy to find out tho :/


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump should you be going back to work if you are getting stabbing pains? I hope you are keeping well hun xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I don't wanna go but I need the money I'm drugged up on pain killers :/ I'm not looking forward to the "sorry about ur news" and the "how u feeling"s I know they mean well but it just upsets me :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump can't you get a sick note from your dr if you are still in pain hun and get some sick pay?


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching the tennis, surely Murray has to beat Federer from this position?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol mrs d I'm not watching it, on a train but go team GB! I've not managed to watch any of the Olympics so far!! How rubbish am I lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sick pays rubbish if you only get ssp, when I was off I only got £80 a week and for the first week I only got £45 coz apparently you have to have 3 waiting day unpaid which is designed to discourage people from pulling sickies and still being paid. It sucks bump, I know how horrible it is, but at the end of the day your health is more important than money.


----------



## MrsDuck

Murray is serving now for gold......go Murray 

That's rubbish no wonder why you have to go back to work bump, I hope it goes as well as it can x

Bailey I hope you have a good journey back without any delays x


----------



## MrsDuck

He's got it.....GOLD! :yay:


----------



## baileybubs

Yaaaay!!! How manys that now 16?? Go team gb!!!

Yeah I'm on the third and final leg now mrs d just a bus to my house now, two trains done and were on time. And coz I'm bloated so much and I'm so short (and admittedly wearing a baby doll style dress that makes me look pg) a woman offered me her seat!! Which I thought was really sweet but I declined and found another one. None of the men were so courteous lol! Me and my bloated belly lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure how many golds so far i havent watched much.

I'm glad all is running on time bailey and you are almost finally home you must be shattered, that was nice of a lady, and before your bump shows x


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's bloated bump and the way this dress hangs, plus my stupidly big boobs lol, and the fact that I look shattered I must look preggers lol!
I'd be quite offended normally lol.

Yeah I think last night amongst the drunk discussions people were cheering about 15 gold so far after jess ennis won hers. Might go back and watch some just to get in the spirit!! But first I'm having a bath and putting my pj's on.


----------



## Lynton81

Hi, can I join you all??!!!

Congratulations Bailey_bubs, I remember you from those dark mc days a few months ago. Finally properly trying and feeling better.

Had a missed mc in March, took 2 months to complete as wanted to try natural and then medical - nothing worked so d&c in May. 3 very messed up cycles, but think this is a normal one now.

Wow there are so many BFP's on here, must be a very lucky thread.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Awww bailey you poor thing, enjoy your bath and I hope your oh cooks you something nice for dinner x

Hi lynton :wave: welcome to the thread, sorry you've been through a tough time recently, I see you are coming up to your first wedding anniversary so I hope it brings you some special luck for this cycle x


----------



## baileybubs

My oh is at work til 10pm but thats ok coz I'm really looking forward to my pjs and duvet on the couch watching tv by myself for some chill out time. I'm so happy now I'm home lol!! 

How are you feeling today anyway mrs d? I really hope your ct goes well on Tuesday. Are you definately going back to work tomorrow? 

Hi Lynton! I do remember chatting a while back in those horrible post-mc months. I'm so sorry that you had such a terrible time! But glad you are feeling better again. 
This thread has its ups and downs but I'm a firm believer in PMA and I think the luck is coming back to this thread. I'm hoping that my recent luck will spread to all the other ladies in here as well as yourself Lynton! So what cd are you on now? Have you O'd yet or waiting to O?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok! And I agree with Tawn, Shellie and mummy test!!!! :test: :test: lol, just kidding ladies test when you are ready but I'm sure you'll see those lovely lines, both your symptoms sound fab!!
> 
> Mummy when you tested at 12dpo what test did you use? Glad you are feeling better today, and the cranky pants thing made me laugh lol!!
> 
> Tawn - any 2ww symptoms yet?
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - we've missed you!! Hope you are doing well hun!!
> 
> Poppy - how is it all going with the little bubs?
> 
> Leinzlove - thanks for that info from your doctor about progesterone levels, one less thing for me to worry about as my mmc was 12 weeks so hopefully progesterone is fine.
> 
> Cath - how's things with you and oh now with this job interview? And yay for medium opk's!! If you get AF in a couple of weeks you will be ttc again soooo soon!
> 
> Cheryl - how are you feeling? Still got the runs? Mines gone the opposite way now, drinking lots of orange juice to help "move" things along :rofl: How did your night go last night?
> 
> Hope I've not missed anyone, there was so much to catch up on!!
> 
> AFM I had a horrible night! The meal was lovely and I was originally told we'd be getting the last train home to my friends but if course coz they were drunk and having a good time they decided we could get the night bus! I got in bed at 4am!! It was awful I was so tired that i kept having to stop myself crying!! If I'd have known it would be that late I wouldn't have gone. And at one point I did start to cry because we were walking for the night bus and I didn't want to miss it and coz they were drunk they were sauntering and stopping and starting and i just wanted to say can we hurry up coz I don't want to miss the bus and it came out as a cry with tears, like a child who needed to go to bed lol!! I felt bad coz I really didn't want to make my friend feel bad coz it was her night but I was so tired I felt like I was going to pass out. If only i had known it was going to be like that I really just wouldn't have gone. And now I've got to contend with Sunday public transport all day to get home. Oh well you live and learn eh ladies? At least it's all done with now.

The cranky pants comment made me laugh too, my hubby puts "pants" at the end of all my nicknames. He, he...namely Danipants, mrs. punkin pants, etc. it's funny and cute.

THanks for checking on me bailey...i'm doing pretty good. Back in the "hopeful" phase of a new cycle. It's crazy how all over the place we are from beginning to end of each cycle, you know? Anyway, hope you are well too!!! Happy Sunday. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey home and pjs on :)

Shellie hope it's not af on the way my fingers are crossed...cx

Bailey I'm so glad ur home kno wot u mean about the bloat I hate it just hope I get to the stage I hav a proper bump...xx

Mrs d go team GB watch bits of the tennis while in. Pub for lunch...xxx

Bump I hope ur ready to go back to work Hun. Xxx

Hi Lynton welcome Hun, so sorry for ur loss, hope u get ur BFP very soon... U have came to the right thread. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ttcbabyisom :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ttcbabyisom, what cd are you on now did you say? Sorry if you've already said, goldfish memory!! 
And your oh's nicknames are so cute, my oh normally says bum rather than pants, like sexy bum or grumpy bum lol


----------



## baileybubs

Are you in your pjs already too Cheryl, I love my pjs lol!! Need some new ones actually, I have about 20 sets but love buying new ones! I considered getting a onesy (like an adult bodysuit or romper lol) but then I wondered how hard it would be to go pee in the middle of the night with one of them on lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ttcbabyisom :wave:

Hi there CherylC3!!! :hi:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies

Do you mind if another one joins? Have been following this thread for a few days but too shy to ask if I could jump on.....only joined BNB a few days ago after suffering a MMC on July 13th with an ERPC 25th July. 

Have admired how much PMA (and luck!) there seems to be on this thread, so good to see there is a lot of hope after mc!

DH and I are desperate to try again, but will be waiting til after my AF....whenever that will be! Do any of you know how long it took to ovulate after ERPC/D&C....no sign of it yet sadly....and still bleeding from the op but it seems to be tailing off thankfully.

xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ttcbabyisom, what cd are you on now did you say? Sorry if you've already said, goldfish memory!!
> And your oh's nicknames are so cute, my oh normally says bum rather than pants, like sexy bum or grumpy bum lol

I'm on cd#4 today...no worries, i hadn't said. it is on my ov chart though too and i have it viewable so everyone can stalk it and see what all i'm doing, etc.  men are silly, aren't they?  i like your nicknames too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you mind if another one joins? Have been following this thread for a few days but too shy to ask if I could jump on.....only joined BNB a few days ago after suffering a MMC on July 13th with an ERPC 25th July.
> 
> Have admired how much PMA (and luck!) there seems to be on this thread, so good to see there is a lot of hope after mc!
> 
> DH and I are desperate to try again, but will be waiting til after my AF....whenever that will be! Do any of you know how long it took to ovulate after ERPC/D&C....no sign of it yet sadly....and still bleeding from the op but it seems to be tailing off thankfully.
> 
> xx

NEVER be too shy to jump in! All are always welcome!  So sorry to hear about your MMC. I had one of those too back in November and hubby and i have been trying again since February and just hoping it happens soon. We even passed the threshold of the edd and made it so there's hope and positivity out there to be had. Hang in there and you'll get your rainbow baby too!!! Fingers crossed for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah bailey love my pjs lol... A onesie wud be good but the toilet situation is a bad idea. Xx

Welcome cupcake the more the merrier :) PMA all the way.x


----------



## baileybubs

Yes PMA all the way!!! Welcome cupcake, so glad you want to join, this group has really kept me going and sometimes I think if it weren't for the ladies here I wouldn't be pregnant again now coz I may have given up hope!

I also had an mmc but I had medical induction not dnc, with mine it took 9 weeks for me to get AF again after but I'm one of the extremes, from most women I've heard it was anything between 2 weeks and 4 normally. And Cheryl had a dnc not so long ago and is now pregnant again so she's living proof it can happen really quickly!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttcbabyisom are you going to be using opk's this cycle? What's your plan of action?


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you for all your warm welcomes... Cheryl and Bailey big congrats on your BFPs, getting pg so quick after a dnc is very encouraging to me! 

Kinda feel like my body isn't my own ATM though, no idea what Is going on....before the pregnancy was on 28 day cycle like clockwork, frustrating not knowing what's going on!

TTCbaby thank you, and sorry for yours to.....when was your EDD? That must have been so tough....im still struggling with each Tuesday that passes and trying not to think how many weeks I'd have been.....hoping at will get easier when we can start trying again.

Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ttcbabyisom are you going to be using opk's this cycle? What's your plan of action?

Yes, actually thinking about getting the clear blue digi ov kit, i want to see a smiley face this time. i'll be doing that and checking cm and that's it. no temping. we shall see.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I lasted 45 min at work in pain and bleeding loads :/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Thank you for all your warm welcomes... Cheryl and Bailey big congrats on your BFPs, getting pg so quick after a dnc is very encouraging to me!
> 
> Kinda feel like my body isn't my own ATM though, no idea what Is going on....before the pregnancy was on 28 day cycle like clockwork, frustrating not knowing what's going on!
> 
> TTCbaby thank you, and sorry for yours to.....when was your EDD? That must have been so tough....im still struggling with each Tuesday that passes and trying not to think how many weeks I'd have been.....hoping at will get easier when we can start trying again.
> 
> Xx

June 15th it would have been and it was hard, but i got through it and now already 2 cycles past it and back on the "hopeful" train. I did the same thing, thought constantly how far along i would have been each week and got really nervous when it got closer to THE date but somehow i managed to get through it and you will too. Hopefully you will be preggers before then. When is yours again? I'm here for you and good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bumpblues82 said:


> Well I lasted 45 min at work in pain and bleeding loads :/

Ugh, so sorry. Go home and rest and take it easy!


----------



## alambka

hi i would like to join this.. if i may??? i had miscarried on july 15th i didnt stop bleeding till aug 1st, im trying to figgure out if ive done ovulated... can you ovulate while your still bleeding???


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you TTCbaby, and I you.....it would have been Feb 26th so I have a while to go (I was only 8 weeks when MMC was diagnosed, baby was 6+5)......I'm really hoping to be pg again by Xmas (or before if poss)....although also trying to not put pressure on us. B4 the mc we were ntnp, but as soon as ive had an AF we will be trying trying trying! Have already stocked up on OPK in preparation, and spent a fortune on conception supplements for DH and I!!

Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I pop out for an hour and the thread gets busy for the first time all weekend, I won't take it personally haha

Welcome cupcake and alambka :wave: so sorry you find yourself here but it's a great thread everyone is so friendly

I too had a mmc in feb I went for an 11 week scan and baby only measured 6 and had the erpc, it took me 4 weeks after to op to have first af but I don't think I oed til the 2nd cycle. I think you can o while you are still bleeding after dnc

I hope you both get your bfps soon xx

Bump you poor thing go get your pjs on and take it easy x


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome alambka! So sorry for your loss. I don't think it is possible to O whilst your still bleeding but you can very soon after. Your body is unlikely to release an egg when you are still shedding the lining of your womb, your lining needs to be ready for you to ovulate....from what I've read anyway.

Ttcbabyisom you did so well to get past your edd, much admiration for how strong you have been xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Bump take it easy hun, let your oh look after you xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Welcome newbies!!!! 

Haha Cheryl you made me laugh earlier about my testing at 1dpo lol I'm going to order some hpts soon in readiness lol

Awww Bailey I'm glad your nearly home chick,sounds like a mammoth train journey!!

Ttcbabyisom......hiya!!! Haven't heard from you in a while hun,fx this month for you!!

Mrsd how you feeling chick? 

Afm I had a medium dark opks with fmu but just did another because you all know what I'm like and its barely there so I'm thinking I'm going to have to use fmu even tho your not suppose to but that's when I'm getting my darkest lines xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling good thanks cath just pooping myself about what they will find on my scan x

I'm not sure if your opks are going to be accurate with fmu you might get false positives coz it says fmu is over sensitised whatever that means what cd are you now the light opk might be right?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I'd never heard that about opk's mrs d! You are a veritable fountain of knowledge lol!!

I really hope everything goes well though, I know how you must be pooping yourself, I would be too so I don't blame you, but everyone here has got everything crossed it all goes ok and they can give you the all clear ASAP!!

Cath - you make me laugh as well with your poas addiction you're out of control lol!! 

Currently watching four weddings, love how cheesey some of these weddings are lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know about that bailey its just what I find and read about on dr google but you know how wrong that could be x

Oh I love 4 weddings I haven't seen it for ages pure cheese x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Mrsd :hugs: iv got everything x it will all have been removed hun I really do xxxxxxxxxxxx

That's what I was thinking,might be better to stick to the evening ones....well I'm not really sure,if I go from the day I had increased bleeding I would be cd15,I'm expecting my body to be a bit messed up after everything that's had done it tho :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Welcome all new ladies. :wave:

Cath ur so much fun when ur peeing on sticks lol..xx :haha: we'll ur always fun but really love ur early testing..xx

Mrs d hopefully u will get a bit of gd news hipness..:hugs:

Bailey love cheesy tv :) I'm loving Thelmas gypsy girls the now. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just keep peeing hun it will make the time go quicker x

Cheryl how are you any signs of ms yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Welli was sick last sun and felt sick on Monday, had a cpl of days I've felt sicky but I hope the ms doesn't cum for a cpl of wks..x


----------



## CherylC3

Welli lol woopsie :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm beyond normal when it comes to poas lol I love it!!! Oh goes mental when I'm pg cause that's all I do is poas and I squeal when I see the line getting darker lol 

I'm loving thelma too!! I'm fascinated by Gypsies,when we were in the hospital Wednesday there were 2 gypsies there and I couldn't stop staring at them lok Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny I love gypsies too, love there outfits. X


----------



## baileybubs

I haven't watched any of Thelma's girls but I loved my big fat gypsy wedding, I'm like you Cath I'm fascinated!!

Might see if I can get it on catch up!!

Is it bad that I want ms?? I keep thinking "ooh do I feel queasy" and I have a little but not much. I just keep reading that if you have ms you apparently have less chance of mc?? But logically I know that everyone's just different, coz my mum never had it and she never had a mc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I would be the same hun I think its our way of thinking everything is going great,I want it all when I fall pregnant,ms,exhaustion,heightened smell,sore boobies everything lol I only had fatigue and really sore boobies on my mc,my ep I had sickness but only for 2 days,


When will your scan/next drs apt be Cheryl and Bailey xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Glad I'm not the only crazy person wishing for sickness lol!!! 

I have no idea about my next appointment. They are treating me as normal despite me asking for more help, so I'm just waiting for a letter telling me when my booking appointment is which should be in about 2 weeks.


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too I want everything I didn't have anything last time, it makes it seem more real and makes you think everything is ok as long as you still have the symptoms. I know in reality every pg is different and it makes no difference


----------



## MrsDuck

Things are moving so quickly I can't wait for all your scan pics x


----------



## baileybubs

I know itll fly by and soon everyone will be comparing bumps!!


----------



## Lynton81

Mrs Duck has to win best name and best avatar award!!

I am about 9dpo, although don't know for sure as I've had all sorts of weird symptoms the last 3 cycles; ovary pain lots, sore boobs at random points and random cm. Think the d&c has wreaked havoc.

How do you feel Bailey about your bfp, I really can't wait. xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Well my first pregnancy I had no ms but my second I had lots so i don't kno wot to think lol... I've got an appointment for bloods on tues then next thurs then the 22nd for a 6 wk scan... I was out with friends my friend is due her. Baby in 7 wks I was just so jealous I just wish we knew wot was in front of us when pg. x


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh and bailey o u still hav the creamy cm?? I've got tonnes :blush:


----------



## cupcake1981

I had everything with mine, all day ms, exhaustion, sore bbs that felt boiling hot, was a complete cowbag to my DH for a couple of weeks, cramps.....it's crazy but I would do anything to feel all those things again, although at the time I hated it!

Can't wait to start trying again, I love poas to....did hpts everyday for a week after I got the BFP, just couldn't believe it!

xx


----------



## maryanne67

Welcome new ladies sorry about your losses fxx for lots more bfps

.cheryl not sure i said Congratulations on your bfp 

everyone else hi and hope were all having a relaxed weekend

heres sum :dust: for us all


----------



## baileybubs

Lynton - I feel good but scared, and also feel like people are going to be judgemental of me. I know that's weird but with any other pregnancy people are like "aw wow congratulations" but I feel like now I've had a miscarriage we won't get that kind of response. And my best friend asked me if I'm still planning on getting married, and I said yeah why not? She said because I'll be having a baby duh!! And my response was "well that's if this pregnancy goes ok". Most women when pregnant wouldn't even question it but I can't even bring myself to think that I might actually have my own baby when I get married. Sad really. 

Cheryl yes loads of creamy cm lol!! Annoying but another good sign lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And cupcake its crazy I wish isn't it!! I did 5 hpts after getting my BFP this time lol!! Poas addiction!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I bought that duck for my hubby a few years back as he wasn't sleeping well it's filled with lavender and chamomile and you can put it in the microwave as a hot water bottle in the winter x

My cycles were 31 days now post mmc they are anything between 31 and 35 do my body still isn't back to normal

Are you trying again immediately or are you waiting a cycle cupcake?

Lynton you'll get your bfp soon I'm sure x

:wave: maryanne


----------



## MrsDuck

It's so unfair that a mc takes away the excitement of being pg

Lynton when are you going to test?


----------



## baileybubs

Maryanne how's things coming along for you?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I don't know how i will cope next time, was so terrified this time with no reason to be (hence early scan)...next time I will be a wreck....it is a shame that mc casts a shadow over future pgs but the only way to be is to be positive! Keeping everything crossed for you and Cheryl xx

Mrs Duck - hi! I'm planning to wait until after AF as that's what I got told by the hosp and to be honest I have no idea when I'm going to ov anyway if at all! Xx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks for asking Bailey im fine on cd 6 using cbfm for second month of proper cycles now average 28 days cbfm had peak day first month at day 15 with ovulation on cd 16 which is normal for me so gonna hopefully time bd in conjunction with those days this month 

mc is so horrible that it takes away some of the excitement but we must have pma as worry doesnt helpand hopefully the luck is back on this thread and we all get our rainbow babies xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, PMA all the way cupcake!! You will O soon I'm sure hun xx

And thanks maryanne, I'm glad your cycles seemed to be nice and settled now cx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ust got back from a and e as i rang the ward and they suggested i get checked out.. spent 4 hrs there to be sent home again!

One person asked if there was a chance I could be pregnant!! Hello read my notes!! Then the dic did a preg test even though I told him that I had a miscarriage 4 days ago and it would show pos still :/ then told me to go home and take para
cetamol even though I had already said it wasn't helping and I have to now be in agony till I get a scan on wed afternoon to see if all of it was removed sucsesfully last week!!' he must of thought I was a muppet as he said there is normally pain and bleeding after a d and c!... Don't u think I know that I have had 3 of them! The only reason I went cause the pains were different and the bleeding got worse all of a sudden honestly what an


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw Bump xx I'm so sorry you're going through all this. What an idiot is that guy who made you do a pg test!! Can you write a complaint about that and the paracetemol thing?
I was thinking too about you having to go back to work, and I'm not sure where you are, but could you possibly ask your boss/superviser to ask the staf there not to ask you about the loss or apologise about it? My directors lost their adult son the other month and the staff were all asked on their behalf to just not ask them how they were or apologise about it once they got back to work because they just wouldn't have coped with that. I think it would be a more than reasonable request? :hugs:

Welcome to all the newies!! :wave:

Shellie - hopefully neither of us are out yet. How are you today?

So much to catch up on I can't for the life of me remember now what I wanted to say three pages ago...!! So,

AFM - Still spotting. And to be honest I will actually be REALLY surprised if I end up with a BFP this cycle. Still partially hopeful, but mostly I'm just thinking "Hurry up AF!". I'm not really tired, not really going to the bathroom more frequently, not really suffering sore BBs and I don't have that full uterus feeling that I've had with my previous BFPs, so I'm pretty convinced, but time will tell.

OH! That's what I was going to say to those of you desperate for MS. I didn't get it with my DD until about 7 1/2 weeks, and then it was FULL ON, every hour of every day and vomitting constantly. I was so sick I took about 3 weeks off work out of my holiday leave and then sick leave on top of that. So I'm not looking forward to being sick like that again next time now that I have a toddler to look after as well... Don't wish too hard for it! x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I did wake up really hot this morning though (and it's winter here) which was really weird. I don't know. I guess I still want to be hopeful, but I'm not feeling it and I just don't want to be disappointed again...


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bump I am so sorry about he terrible time your going through thts the bloody NHS for u.. :hugs:

Aw mummy2 there's alwaysnext month Hun...xx


----------



## Tawn

Aww Mummy, praying for a surprise BFP for you hun! 

Bump, so sorry you are getting messed about at the hospital :hugs: I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday and that there is nothing left over from you D&C.

Cheryl, don't you have a scan on Wednesday as well? Is it a reassurance scan? How far along will you be then?

Cupcake, alabmka and Lufton, welcome to the thread! So sorry for all of your losses, but this thread is super lucky (most of our members since it started in March have gotten their bfps! I think total bfps was some amazing number like almost 15 or so?! We've had a few losses along the way, but I think the bfp and sticky bean luck is coming back!)

TTCbabyisom and Maryanne, glad to see you both back on here!

AFM I woke up this morning and was being lazy in bed while DH takes stepson to the doctor and was enjoying catching up with bnb on my phone when all of a sudden I was so nauseous I started gagging and had to run to the toilet! 

I wasn't actually sick, just dry heaving. Then I had a very loose bm as well, feeling rather unwell! I had a granola bar and that has helped to ease the nausea a bit but not sure if these are TWW/pregnancy related symptoms or if I am just coming down with something or not agreeing with something I ate. I am only 5DPO, and although nausea is on the list of top 10 symptoms for 5DPO, I honestly can't imagine that it could be that this early on. More likely my body is just not happy with the fish and chips we had at the beach yesterday! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies, 

Im so chuffed with my living room i had to share it with you lol, my dining room is half done! YAY!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Aww Mummy, praying for a surprise BFP for you hun!
> 
> Bump, so sorry you are getting messed about at the hospital :hugs: I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday and that there is nothing left over from you D&C.
> 
> Cheryl, don't you have a scan on Wednesday as well? Is it a reassurance scan? How far along will you be then?
> 
> Cupcake, alabmka and Lufton, welcome to the thread! So sorry for all of your losses, but this thread is super lucky (most of our members since it started in March have gotten their bfps! I think total bfps was some amazing number like almost 15 or so?! We've had a few losses along the way, but I think the bfp and sticky bean luck is coming back!)
> 
> TTCbabyisom and Maryanne, glad to see you both back on here!
> 
> AFM I woke up this morning and was being lazy in bed while DH takes stepson to the doctor and was enjoying catching up with bnb on my phone when all of a sudden I was so nauseous I started gagging and had to run to the toilet!
> 
> I wasn't actually sick, just dry heaving. Then I had a very loose bm as well, feeling rather unwell! I had a granola bar and that has helped to ease the nausea a bit but not sure if these are TWW/pregnancy related symptoms or if I am just coming down with something or not agreeing with something I ate. I am only 5DPO, and although nausea is on the list of top 10 symptoms for 5DPO, I honestly can't imagine that it could be that this early on. More likely my body is just not happy with the fish and chips we had at the beach yesterday! :haha:

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this thread is getting very very very lucky!!! I can see a BFP for you this week hun! xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Cath. Seems a bit early for nausea, though, doesn't it? :shrug:

The only thing that I am really hoping is a pregnancy symptom is my sore nipples. I have never in my life gotten sore nipples except between 1dpo and about 7dpo when I was pregnant last time. Hope I'm not psyching myself out!


----------



## Tawn

BTW, your living room and dining room look gorgeous! I love them!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmmm not really hun, i had sickness at about 5dpo on my EP, had 1 vodka and couldnt stop being sick, never too early hun!! when will you test? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn OMG I was sick last sun during the 2ww and hav felt sick twice last wk... My scan isn't till the 22nd il be 6wks then..xx

Cath ur house is looking gorgeous hun... Love it. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh yeah! I remember that, you being sick after 1 drink! You knew so early on that you were going to get your bfp! 

Going to try my best to wait until 12dpo this time. I can't kid myself that I will wait until 14 for AF, that would be too hard! Lol. I will probably break and test at 10dpo, but hoping I can hold out those 2 extra days! 

So 10dpo is Saturday and 12dpo is a week from today, next Monday.


----------



## cathgibbs

22nd will fly by hun, i cant get over how quick this year is going already!! You will see a lovely strong hb!!! 

Thank you chick, i had to do something to take my mind off WTT lol! Just need OH to get off his arse and put my tiles out my porch and put my bath pannel on and it will feel like MY home then.....well OUR home woops lol!!

Ladies did anyone use chlomid? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh sorry Cheryl, not sure why I thought it was so much sooner! :dohh: 6weeks! Perfect time to see a heartbeat then! :happydance:


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I think the only one who has used clomid on this thread was Dani (she got it off the internet). I think she is on holiday though!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, i was wondering if i could be prescribed it but after doing some research i dont think i would be able to as apart from the mc and the ep i dont really have any medical problems, i dont think?! my periods were always regular etc, im gonna give the hospital a ring later and find out when i can expect to see my consultant, ideally i want to see him before we start ttc! im not waiting any longer than sept 1st lol! 

yeh wait uintil monday hun, you should get some nice big fat thick lines then  your willpower must be amazing!! i would have tested by now lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

LOL, you are so funny Cath! It's just I didn't get my 1st bfp until 15-16dpo last time (although now that I know it was ectopic, that might have something to do with it?) 

So I really can't imagine getting one before 12dpo? It is a strange mental thing. I ususally start at 10dpo and then get all depressed for 4 days at the bfns :dohh:

I hope your consultant meets with you before then! I am so excited for you to get back into ttc! It feels like this time has gone rather quickly, it will be September before you know it!


----------



## cathgibbs

im a woman possessed!! I do 2-3 opks a day lol!! 

When i got my BFP with my EP i got it really early hun, did you ever get your HCG done? i think this will be your month, your symptoms already sound amazing!!

Well iv cheated it slightly as im not meant to start until sept 14th as thats the12 week mark but surely 2 weeks cant hurt, im back overdosing on FA, eating healthy, excercising - i do think i may have an infection though so im drinkign plenty of cranberry juice today to see if it goes by wednesday if not ill be going to the drs, i would like a quick MOT of my lady bits as i know a mc and an ep can be caused by an infection such as BV! HMPH the things us women go through!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo back at work now.....I was getting used to being a lady of leisure oh well

Bump you poor thing I hope everything is fine at your scan, take it easy and hope you start to feel better soon x

Cath 1st sept isn't far away hun, I hope you get to see your consultant soon x
Your house looks lovely, you've done a great job x

Tawn sounds very promising to me, I really hope you get your bfp this cycle x

Mummy you aren't out yet, I've got everything crossed for you x

:wave: to everyone else I hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it will be perfect cath hope u get to see ur consultant soon Hun...x

Yeah I didn't want a scan at 6 wks cos I've never seen a heartbeat at 7 wks and wud of liked to wait till then by hey ho...

I'm just back from handing in a urine sample to the drs she defo doesn't think I'm pg on the sample bag it said.....
To confirm pregnancy after having a miscarriage and a dnc 1 1/2 ago she says she's got a positive hpt..

How rude??? Sorry love read my medical records properly and u will kno the correct dates!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean cath, by the time you have a baby far too many people have seen your lady bits.....and to think I used to dread a smear test


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d hope ur first day backs not too hard ..x


----------



## MrsDuck

How rude


----------



## CherylC3

Lol a mot for my lady bits u are nuts lady :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD !! I hope today isnt too bad for you hun, atleast it will take your mind off your scan tomorrow - what time is it?

OMG Cheryl - your Dr sounds like a cow!!! I thought mine was bad when i went after my mc but yours is even worse!! i cant wait for the results to come back, rub it in her face and do an evil laugh MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls, bnb will get me through the day x

It's at 3.15 tomorrow but I won't get the results for a few days, yet more waiting


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> Lol a mot for my lady bits u are nuts lady :rofl::rofl:

Hahaha, i dont know what else to say about it haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah girls she's a big COWBAG :) I can't wait for her to get the results cos I think 6 ics, a frer and a digi can't be wrong lol...x

Mrs d I wish I cud go on bnb while at work... Ur. So lucky..x

I'm off today going out with my mum and gran later then tonight the hen do plans :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely day off and I hope all goes well tonight with the hen do plans x

Have you seen we've hit the 7000 post mark? We are chatty ladies x

I suppose I had better actually do some work while I'm here, catch up later x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD its just one big massive waiting game for you isnt it hun :hugs: FX it will all be gone hun!! xxxxxxxx

im on Bnb at wrk too, my job bores me so i need something to keep me going lol!!

Ohhh sounds liek a lvoely day Cheryl, do you think it will be hard not to slip up infront of your mother today?> xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It will be fine the only thing is I think she might Suss me cos I'm cheerier cos she said to me after my 1st mc il know when ur pg again cos youl be happy and smile again so we will see.... But I'd rather wait till 8wks. 

You ladies are always skiving at work lol... We are defo chat happy. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

How are we all today, already chatting away as always lol! Makes me laugh that at the weekend it's been quite quiet and yet as soon as you all get to work on a Monday you are all chatting away :rofl: I can only quickly sneak on mine at work but I'm not in today.

Bump - I'm so sorry you are going through this! Could you not ring up EPAU and get some help from them? Don't you just hate nhs!! Please rest and look after yourself xxxxx

Cath - gorgeous living room hun!!! Really lovely!! And I don't think you starting ttc at beginning of sept instead of 14th will make a difference hun, they can't say exactly that at 12 weeks it's fine but any earlier it's not! In fact they will be erring on the side of caution saying 12 weeks anyway! Can't wait for you to start poas again like a mad woman lol!!

Tawn - it's not too early for nasea, I don't think it's technically ms that early but with everything going on in your uterus and body (coz you are pg) its bound to make you feel sick!! Can't wait to see those lines!

Mummy2 - I really hope you do get a surprise BFP! Has AF ever started like this before? Odd that AF would start with so much spitting so don't give up hope!

Shellie - any news hun? Have you tested? I really really hope AF hasn't shown hun!

Mrs d - omg more waiting for you!!! You must have the patience of a saint by now!! Hoping it all goes the best it can for you, and I'm sure we ladies can distract you while you wait!

Fletch - I know you wont be reading this be I hope you are tent bd'ing!!

Cheryl - what an absolute DOUCHE!!! Mine was the opposite, my doctor didn't even remember that I had been pregnant and I had to recap everything! But can't believe what a dick she's being! Can you not change doctors?? How's the bm's now lol?! I'm eating loads of fruit and drinking apple juice but it's still hard to "go" :rofl: 

Everyone else I hope you are ok today, ttcbabyisom, cupcake, dani, Albamka, and Lynton how are you all feeling? Hope you've all got PMA!!! 
Hope I've not missed anyone, if I have I'm sorry!!! But :dust: and :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you chick, i love it i just want to show it off all the time lol, it was really cosy on Saturday, blinds shut, lamp on, candles everywhere  yeh well the MTX is out of your body within 2 days but as the MTX deplates your natural folate acid they say 12 weeks as it gives you enough time to build it up, mines built up i think lol! Wont be long hun and ill be flooding this page with 'Aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww girls BFN at 2dpo!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Girls!!! BFN at 4 DPO!! HMPH!! hahaha xxx

How you feeling hun cxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol can't wait for it!! And you know I'll be here saying PMA keep the faith lol!!

I'm still shattered from Saturday nights escapades, and I couldn't for the life of me sleep last night!! My heart felt like it was racing and I felt quite queasy. I seem to get all my symptoms at night when I'm going to bed!! Felt quite shit at 4am when I was wide awake so I called work. Should be on a 12 hour shift today but I knew there was no way I could do it. After finally sleeping though I feel ok now and a bit guilty for not being at work!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont feel guilty hun, maybe you just need to chill out today, like you said your still exhausted from Saturday and your job isnt exactly 'sit down and do nothing' for 12 hours, its a manual job, have a nice warm bath and jump back into bed chick xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cath any wait for the testing lol.. I was supposed to wait 2 wks to bd and we did it after 7 days lol..x

Bailey I had a orange and oh my lord had to run to the loo...:blush:

Quite right taking Tory off..x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

No Bailey didn't test today as I'm still spotting and feel it's pointless. I donno why I've been spotting for so long. It stops for a few hours then comes back again. I'd rather have AF show her face then tease me. If i still don't have full blown bleed by Wednesday then ill test. Otherwise I'm just wasting tests on dissapointment. Still no AF migraine yet so i guess that's still good. And I got a horrible wave of nausea while in the car just as I was getting to work. boobs are still sore but not quiet as bad. Everything else seems good but the spotting makes me have no PMA for this cycle :( 12 dpo today.


----------



## baileybubs

I know you don't want to be disappointed Shellie but have you considered testing? It really sounds more like early pregnancy spotting. Did you say it's pink and brown or is there any red? Like you said all the other symptoms plus no AF migraine suggests you are pg!!

Cath and Cheryl - thanks ladies, on one hand I feel guilty but my priority is my health and this baby. Last time I was pregnant I ended up doing 50+ hours a week and even had to do some night shifts mixed in with day shifts so my body clock was all over the place and I was knackered. No way I'm letting that happen again, I know they say there's no definate "cause" of miscarriage but I was so tired and stressed last time that I sometimes wonder. I'm not taking that risk again.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh girls im not happy!! Just seen online that Imogen Thomas is pregnant, shes horrible!!! she was having an affair with a married man!! Good things happen to bad people and bad things happen to good people


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it sucks, but just think how we are gonna be far better mothers and will truly know how lucky we are to have our babies and never take them for granted!


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn said:


> AFM I woke up this morning and was being lazy in bed while DH takes stepson to the doctor and was enjoying catching up with bnb on my phone when all of a sudden I was so nauseous I started gagging and had to run to the toilet!
> 
> I wasn't actually sick, just dry heaving. Then I had a very loose bm as well, feeling rather unwell! I had a granola bar and that has helped to ease the nausea a bit but not sure if these are TWW/pregnancy related symptoms or if I am just coming down with something or not agreeing with something I ate. I am only 5DPO, and although nausea is on the list of top 10 symptoms for 5DPO, I honestly can't imagine that it could be that this early on. More likely my body is just not happy with the fish and chips we had at the beach yesterday! :haha:

I started burping/having heartburn/and feeling nauseated about a week or so, increasing some each day, before my BFP (both times) so I would definitely have a PMA for a BFP for you this cycle! 

Here's hoping the nausea is from a tiny bean and not wonky fish and chips! :thumbup::thumb up:


Make sure you keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Mummy2 - I really hope you do get a surprise BFP! Has AF ever started like this before? Odd that AF would start with so much spitting so don't give up hope!

Bailey - AF started like this last month when I was convinced I was pg (just really felt like I was). I never got a BFP on a test though so I can't be sure whether maybe it was a chemical?

Before my chemical in June I had spotting around O time and again at what I think was implantation, then I got a BFP, then more spotting the day before AF arrived properly. That one was confirmed with bloods as well.

There's no point worrying or stressing about it either way though, so all I can do is stay positive (but realistic so as not to be heartbroken) and wait it out.

Tested again this afternoon but I think it was diluted (drank a lot of water in the park with my Mummy friends and the kids this morning), and wasn't FMU so not really sure what I expected at 13DPO... It was a FRER though. Leaves me with just one left, and with my other 3 pregnancies I've gotten my BFP on the last test in the house, so maybe that's a good sign. Felt like AF was coming again tonight and nothing still, and I've had heartburn just now that doesn't feel like my usual kind.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath - Gorgeous place! You've done a great job x
Can't wait to cheer you on while you pee on a stick every day for 2 weeks in September! :happydance:

Tawn - I hope that nausea is a sign of good things to come! Certainly sounds random enough to be pg related!

Cheryl - You should be able to see a HB at the 6 week scan shouldn't you? Bring on the 22nd :flower:

Mrs D - Good luck with your scan lovely. I'll be praying there's just nothing else to see xx


----------



## CherylC3

baileybubs said:


> I know you don't want to be disappointed Shellie but have you considered testing? It really sounds more like early pregnancy spotting. Did you say it's pink and brown or is there any red? Like you said all the other symptoms plus no AF migraine suggests you are pg!!
> 
> Cath and Cheryl - thanks ladies, on one hand I feel guilty but my priority is my health and this baby. Last time I was pregnant I ended up doing 50+ hours a week and even had to do some night shifts mixed in with day shifts so my body clock was all over the place and I was knackered. No way I'm letting that happen again, I know they say there's no definate "cause" of miscarriage but I was so tired and stressed last time that I sometimes wonder. I'm not taking that risk again.

U are right bailey if I wasn't self employed I'd go sick for a few wks. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm well I'm crossing everything for you that it is your BFP mummy2!!!


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> oh girls im not happy!! Just seen online that Imogen Thomas is pregnant, shes horrible!!! she was having an affair with a married man!! Good things happen to bad people and bad things happen to good people

I hate Imogen Thomas she's horrible. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true Bailey, she just annoys me sooooo much and seeing shes pregnant i just thought 'ARrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NO!!!' haha thats my nasty side coming out Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

Thank you Mummy (feels so weird saying that lol) i just wish AF would hurry up!! Iv forgotten about EWCM and CM and what to watch out for etc so im gonna google it all now to refresh my mind lol, im having a lot of CM right now and had a few twinges on my ep side but there is no way on earth im ov as my opks are med dark lol! 

I like your PMA, just think if AF does show her mug theres always next month and you will WILL catch that egg, and you will have me going mental in the 2ww with you!! :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie hope it's not af Hun..x

Mummy hope ur getting ur BFP sonn xx


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> oh girls im not happy!! Just seen online that Imogen Thomas is pregnant, shes horrible!!! she was having an affair with a married man!! Good things happen to bad people and bad things happen to good people
> 
> I hate Imogen Thomas she's horrible. XClick to expand...

Shes a goat, an attention seeking little witch! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Who's the dad?? Lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Haha good question Cheryl!! :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

some guy she has been with for 10 months! Apparently shes had a load of abuse on Twitter saying that she will end up on Jeremy Kyle with loads of lie detector tests 'Whos my childs daddy!' hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath - if AF shows this month, I'm looking forward to going crazy with you!!

I just realised Fathers' Day might be a different weekend for you ladies than for Aussies? Ours is the first Sunday in September though, so if it's a BFN this month, and we catch the eggy next cycle, I should be able to find out on Fathers' Day that we're pg again. Which is the day we found out we were having our DD 3 years ago. So that's a very good reason to be out this month at least! That and another May baby (Bailey!).


----------



## CherylC3

Lol thts an episode I would not be missing lol. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I don't know who Imogen Thomas is...?? :shrug:
But she sounds DREADFUL!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh our Fathers day is in June (I think LOL) that would be an amazing present!!! Even nicer that thats when you found out about DD!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy_2_One said:


> I don't know who Imogen Thomas is...?? :shrug:
> But she sounds DREADFUL!

Shes a vile creature, she was Miss Wales years and years ago then went into Big Brother and basically just got her boobs out and posed in lads mags ever sinced then had an affair with a married footballer (Ryan Giggs?) and then sold her story about it, mind you Ryan Giggs was no angel he was sleeping with her and his sister in law!! Imogen will do anything for publicity though, i know her ex boyfriend and he said when they were together she was a really nice girl but shes just changed so much she hurts my eyes to see pictures of her, oh God look how nasty i sound!?!? xxx

Google her hun, xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Wot ever happened to glynn from big brother??x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh I dont know but i loved Glynn!! Im boiling an egg for the very first time hhhaaaauuummmmmm!! haha he cracked me up xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I loved him too, all his singing lol..xx


----------



## Dani Rose

:wave: HIYA!!! just a flying visit!!! SOOOO busy all the time! No time to eat or sleep at mo!!! Hope you are all well :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya lovely! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Read back a little, 

cheryl BFP? WOO HOO!! COngrats!!!

Cath WOW at your living room! We are doing ours after holidays!

Tawn FX this month and your symptoms sound good!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey dani!! Hope you are well chick!!

Yeah what did happen to glynn he was lovely!!

Cath you crack me up, I'm like you I get mad at things that have nowt to do with me but they are just so annoying!!! It always annoys me when Jordan waffles on about desperately wanting another child and how she was jealous of Chantelle and Alex when they announced their pregnancy, what's it got to do with her?! Sorry I really don't like Jordan although I do have to admit she is a business genius, she could market dog poop and it would sell!!

And the other night at work I got really irate about how Ashley in Emmerdale still hasn't had a shave, come on Marlon at least lend him a bloody razor!! He's not a homeless bum anymore!! My workmate now has to tell me to stay calm whenever Emmerdale comes on and she's convinced I'm gonna have an aneurism when I see Ian Beale on Eastenders lol!!

Mummy2 - a sept BFP (and May baby) would be lovely!!! Or would it be June baby if you get a fathers day BFP?? I'm bamboozled lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww Dani so good to hear from you! We all thought you were on holiday it's been so long!

Where are you in your cycle hun? Still ttc even though you are working like a madwoman I hope!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey dani yeah shocked for it to happen so quick but I'm not complaining...x

Bailey I kno Jordan really annoys me. X


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO!!! Bailey we are most def alike!!! I really hate Ben Mitchell and whenever hes on Eastenders i always go in a mood and start bitching about him and the way Eva in Corrie holds her handbag haha i sound like the most bitchiest person in the world.............im not........well a little bit i am!! I know wht you mean about Ashley though hun, a Razor only costs £1 aswell!!! Iv missed all of EAstenders last week cause it was on bloody BBC2 cause of the bloody Olympics and it was no Omnibus on Sunday, that really annoyed me, the olympics was on BBC1, BBC2 and BBC3!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!

Dani how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Cath I am totally with you, my Corrie annoyance is Stella's crap accent!! As a northerner I am offended by it lol!!

Yeah dani how's the cycle going? Are you still ntnp? You are such a busy bee, you make me feel lazy!!

Cheryl glad I'm not the only one with Jordan issues!!


----------



## baileybubs

Where did everyone go lol?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im here!! lol sorry hun been on the phone to the hospital nearly all afternoon, they have no trace of my record that my consultant wants to follow me up but thye are sending me out an apt form anyway GGrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

you ok love? feel better? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

God how annoying Cath!! Makes you wonder if the nhs are just full of bullcrap doesn't it?!!

I'm ok thanks, lots of achiness and cramps today, nothing painful really though. It's been nice to chill out. Just spoke to my mum on the phone and I was dying to tell her that I'm pregnant coz she was so happy last time and she was with us at the scan last time (well in the waiting room) and she was devastated too. But I don't wanna tell her over the phone. Last time it was around their anniversary so I bought them a card saying "happy anniversary to wonderful grandparents" lol she didn't get it at first and thought I was being a cheeky cow lol!! It's her birthday next week so was considering doing it again!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know they are really annoying me now!!!!! felt like saying ohhh forget it!!!

ahhhhh thats a lovely idea hun, why dont you do it? will oh mind you telling them yet?? I done that for OH, on Easter i went into Thorntons and had Happy Easter Daddy put on the egg lol xxx things we do eh haha 

OMG Work is absolutely killing me today i just want to go home!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

We are TTC but I am not even thinking about it! SOOO busy, we just make sure to DTD but we both so tired as DH has been building us a new fence and I have been doing pics/editing all the time! Can't wait to get away on Friday! x


----------



## Dani Rose

Drs and hossies suck d*cks!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani your not allowed on here!! Get back to editing  ahhhh i bet you cant hun, so jealous!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, such a busy lady I bet you can't wait to get away Friday dani!! 

How long have you got left at work Cath? I don't know whether to do that card for my mum. My oh is fine with me telling them then I've told him he is to tell his parents without me. I can't bear their negativity again. But last time I did the card with my mum I gave it to her and my dad in person whereas I don't know if I'll see her next week to give it her. Do you think I could just post it or would it be better if I told them in person?


----------



## cathgibbs

I think it would be better to give it to them in person hun, do they live far away from you?? or just do a beleted birthday card for when you see them next?? ahhhh they were negative were they hun? why?? im lucky both sets of parents have been fab but we decided that no1 is going to know about us until after 12 week scan, its gonna be so hard for me as im such a blabber mouth lol!! xxx

i got 11 minutes left!!! xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Dani we've missed you!

Bailey I might test tomorrow depending on if my spotting comes back since it has suddenly disappeared. And to answer ur question I had mostly reddish brown but I did have bright red a couple of times :( I hope the spotting doesn't come back. I've had nothing for the last 6 hours. And I've been working my butt off at work so I was sure that would make the spotting worse, not go away.


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo now 9 minutes!!

Yeah its better in person. They live in a 45 minute drive away. I might see them next week anyway. 

Yeah his parents just weren't very enthusiastic. And when he said we were getting married they said "oh right. Why next year?" and asked me "why Blackpool? Do you think that's really a good location?" so I just know they won't be very excited about us having a baby AND getting married in the same year, how irresponsible of us??!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh Shellie sounds good if it's gone away again!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh God they really are negative!!! werent they excited at all?! are they old by any chance?!? my OH's parents would be soooo happy if we ever get married, when we told them i was pregnant the first time his mother cried and told EVERYONE ggrrrrrrrrrr the 2nd time she was still as happy but kept her mouth quiet lol i think it puts a dampner on it somewhat if someone is quite negative towards it, how is your friend now has she asked how your feeling or anythihg? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well my oh says that that's just the way his parents are, that they aren't overly emotional people but that they were in fact over the moon for us, but as I woman I can read into his mums subtle comments. Not that she was happy we miscarried, of course, but I think she was happy we weren't having a child, if you get what I mean, coz a couple of days after my mc she was asking me if I was going on the pill again. And then he asked it again another day, and again. So my oh might not think so but I really think the still see him as their immature youngest who isn't ready to be a dad. And as I am 4 years older than him, I sometimes think that they think I'm pushing him into having a baby and getting married!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I haven't heard from my friend since a left hers yesterday after the nightmare of a night out!! Get the impression we wont be seeing much of each other whilst I'm pregnant.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies, you have all been so warm and friendly wish I'd not been shy and jumped on b4!

Cath your house is lovely, good plan to distract yourself with something nice! Hoping we will be ready to try in Sept so we will be going for it together!

Tawn and Shellie I think you are both showing good symptoms....I've neve done the TWW wait b4 as we were NTNP when we got our BFP....Am excited about trying again and symptom spotting! Mummy fxd for you but if not this month, it will be next!

Good luck for tomo Mrs D, I don't know your history but I hope the results are what you need at your scan x

Cheryl and Bailey, hope you are both feeling good! Yes Bailey, got PMA today....have had a few twinges in my left side today - hoping this might be my ovaries waking up after the little sleep they had when I was preg....might start ov testing in a couple of days as Weds will be 2 weeks since my ERPC (did one yest and there was only a faint line, and a HPT is still showing a faint positive)...what do we think, is it worth starting yet? Not that I'm trying this month (well thats the current plan) but would like to know if I ovulate.

Lyndon and TTCbaby hope you are both ok.

Hope I've not missed anyone, no offence if I have xx


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, I think that if you are not trying this month, it might be a good idea to track what your OPKs do so you can get a good idea for next month! 

Personally, I have found out that I have a progression (OPKs get darker over about 2-3days and then a peak super dark +OPK and then it fades off in about 2-3 days as well getting lighter as it goes) but some people have short surges where the OPKs just get suddenly very dark and get their + and then it fades very quickly. 

Your cycle might be a bit wonky after your mc, but it might give you a good idea of what to expect next month when you are trying, which means better chances of catching that eggy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey she sounds horrible and I think your intuition is right,how old is oh? maybe she feels your taking him away from her as he's a bit younger than you,I think mothers don't like their sons going out with someone older,not all mothers but the majority!! Regards to your friend she sounds like a bitch excuse my French,she knew how exhausted you were yet she didn't bother to txt or ring or Facebook you to see of you got home ok,your better off without her hun xxx

Cupcake,thank you lovely I'm really proud of it lol

I wouldn't start opks just yet I would start a few days after hpts are negative,you should get af 2 weeks after hpts are negative,emphasise the word should lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with Tawn cupcake, on my first cycle after AF I only had a short surge over 1 day and I would have missed it if I hadnt done opk's everyday, whereas last cycle my surge was easy to see over several days. FX'd for you!!


----------



## maryanne67

Tawn fxd for symptoms hope its your turn this cycle x
cath livung room is gorgeous x


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Cath and Tawn, I hate this feeling like my bodies not my own or what's going on! Had a 28 day cycle b4 so always knew where I was! Think I might be little bit of a control freak! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cath, I think these same things to myself and then just think its me overreacting but I thought my friend might have cared a tad more seen as I'm pregnant. Like you said even checked I got home ok and didn't pass out or anything!! I think she has no clue what effects pregnancy has on your body!!
And I just think MIL sees all the negatives of a situation rather than the positive. She would rather point out the cons of a situation and what could go wrong rather than look at the pros and what could go right. It's something I'll just have to learn to live with. She really likes me and everything and her and FIL looked after me during mc and when I was pregnant she kept asking how I was, was I eating ok and stuff. And apparently she was the same with his BIL and SIL when they first had kids and now she dotes on them so it's not all bad, I just don't wanna be there to tell them!! After my friends lack if enthusiastic response I might cry if they aren't enthusiastic too!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Bailay.....I guess the opks are cheap enough it doesn't really matter if I waste them.....what do we think about the pain in my side? I never got ovulation pain other than when I first came off the pill so it seems like It might be a sign? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I never had O pain before either, I think mc makes your lady bits more sensitive lol!! For me O pain is like a stitch above my pelvis on either side and sometimes on both.


----------



## cupcake1981

And Bailey some people can't help but be negative, it's just the way they are, don't take it personally, she probably doesn't even realise she's being like it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes that's exactly what its like! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Gonna POAS later on!


----------



## Tawn

I get serious O pain, first bfp cycle it was one sharp hard pain, nowadays it is more drawn out over a couple of days. According to dr google, whether a woman can feel o pain can come and go throughout her life. Keeps it interesting for us ladies huh? :dohh:

Ohh my goodness, either that fish yesterday really was dodgy OR I am coming down with something OR I am pregnant lol 

I just got another serious wave of nausea, fighting back the urge to gag right now. I am going to go downstairs and make dinner early so I can eat to see if that helps. Hoping this isn't the worst let down ever in a week's time and it really will be a BFP--otherwise Mother Nature is being a BIYATCH with all these spots on my face, sore nipples and nausea. :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

It's O pains then cupcake!! I found that mine started about a week beforehand though. Whereas for some people they only get them a day or two before they ovulate so you might be like me. Your ovaries are clearly getting ready to do something!!

And yeah my oh always says that about his parents. I just find it hard when we are so happy that others can't just be happy for us. But I'm sure I'll get over it!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn it's sounding sooooo good! I really think you are pregnant!! Yay for a BFP next week I really hope so!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think it's looking good for BFP Tawn, all sounds positive....fx for you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I never even told my mum I was preg until I had miscarried (although according to my bro she had worked it out).... I have an amazing relationship with her but she was so anti us having a baby while we still live in our flat (we can't sell, damn recession) that I just couldn't tell her as we were so happy and didn't want anyone bringing us down or being negative.....at least next time she will be expecting it as she knows we will try again regardless of whether we move or not! But people don't always realise how much being negative can be hurtful x

Maybe something is happening then....I hope so!


----------



## CherylC3

God you ladies can talk lol..xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im so fed up today! im in such a horrid mood.. im STILL having bad pains and not the crampy kind you would normally get either! then i am getting gushed of bright red blood! and have to be like this till wed as hosp wont do anything help :( my sons being really naughty at the min which is unlike him too i just wanna curl up go to sleep and not wake up ive just had enough!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath my eyes were sore


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump I'm so sorry you are feeling so terrible, is your oh not home? Have you got a hot water bottle? Or any codeine that helped me a little.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have dihydrocodine which is the strongest and its not working at all and we dont have a hwb it burst :( oh is on nights so will be going to work soon.. im fed up of feeling like this... its not crampy pains its sharp stabbing pains never had this after the other 2 d and cs that i have had.. i really wanna go on holiday and just get away from it all for a while but we are totally skint at the mo :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Bump...I'm so sorry you are feeling so awful. I had my ERPC almost 2 weeks ago, and a few days later I started getting strong sharp stabbing pains that were so bad at times I was doubled over.....it sounds stupid but I think it was trapped wind which you can get after an anaesthetic and painkillers, but you just feel it so much more because all your abdomen and lady parts are so tender.....could it be this? It was very painful and I was quite scared at times, do you have anything you could take for that if that's what it might be? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG you lot have done a lot of chatting xx

Tawn could you have got your o date wrong? Can't you do a cath a poas for us? You surely have pg symptoms x

Shellie it's good the spotting has stopped, fingers crossed for you and mummy xx

Cupcake this is a lovely thread I can't believe you were nervous about joining us. I get a really short surge I go from nothing to dark line and back to nothing again in a day so i test twice a day and normally catch it.

Bailey are you feeling better now hun, did you manage to have a relaxing day and recover? 

Hi dani :wave: I thought you were in Cyprus I hope you are well and the photography is going well x

Bump can't you go to a&e if you are gushing blood surely that's not right x

Cath you make me giggle and you've given me the decorating bug Im trying to convince my dh to get a new sofa x

Afm what started as a quiet day turned into a busy day but a good day I do like my job x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooh I've got my appointments in the post today. 

My ct scan is tomorrow as you know, my results are Thursday, my pre op assessment next Tuesday and my op next Friday so not long to go x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that's good mrs d!! Not long now then!

I have managed to catch up with my rest now thanks. And now I really want to eat cake! I have a sweet tooth when I'm pregnant lol!

Glad you had a good day mrs d though coz you weren't really looking forward to going back to work were you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you managed to have a good rest, go and eat whatever you fancy you've got a great excuse for gaining a few extra pounds x

I wouldn't have gone back if I knew it was all going to happen so quickly I'm only going to be back a week so everything I start someone has to take over and have to pay them so it probably doesn't make me any money only being back a week but oh we'll it keeps me busy and my mind off my treatment


----------



## MrsDuck

If any of you say prayers I would be grateful for one tonight asking for my cancer not to have spread further than my thyroid x


----------



## baileybubs

That's true it's a good distraction for you, nice to be kept busy I suppose.

My oh has gone out to play pool now, I'm a pool widow!


----------



## Bumpblues82

its deffo not trapped wind :( and i went to a and e last night and cause i didnt have a gush there and then i dont think they beleived me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not a religious person but I'm really pooping myself about the cancer spreading and I'll take any help I can get xx


----------



## Tawn

Mrs duck that is brilliant! So glad you don't have to wait TOO long Hun!

Bump, sorry you're having a bad day :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

Bailey, I hope oh's parents wise up and start being more positive! Nobody likes a party pooper!!!

Afm, I feel totally fine now I've eaten. Must just be a funny tummy today! And I am positive I am only 5dpo as I did opks every day between cd 12 and cd21 (o day) an had a very obvious surge! Probably just low blood sugar or something today!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mrs d you will make me cry, of course we will all pray for you hun. I am really really wishing for you to be given the best news possible tomorrow and I will be thinking of you all day xxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies got my results for my blood clotting tests and there all clear so I'm really hoping I've just been unlucky. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful bump is there always someone with you at home just in case you were to pass out? x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I'm not religious really either but always pray in situations like this. 

Cheryl - so glad your tests came back clear hun so one less thing to worry about! FX'd these are out rainbow babies xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww mrs duck I will def send a prayer and loads of positive vibes into the universe for you tonight!!! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I tend to feel more queasy when my tummy is empty and better when I eat, FX'd hun!!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d so glad you don't hav a long wait now. Cx

Bailey go eat some cake love. Xx

Tawn I can't wait for ur testing to begin..x

Dani u are a busy day..x

Bump I'm so sorry... Go get lots of cuddles off you wee boy Hun, hope ur ok..x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey let's hope it is we deserve it. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

no oh is off to work soon and aiden is in bed


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xxx

I don't know bailey you are a pool widow, fletch is a fishing widow, what about the rest of you? I'm a boat widow, dh is always tinkering about on it, in fact that's where he is now

Cheryl great news about your results this will be your sticky bean for sure x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump I don't think you should be on your own hun if you are losing that much blood x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun get a wee hot water bottle, when I had my dnc I had one day of bleeding and not one bit of pain so something is defo not right..x

As I hope so mrs d. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hardly had any pain or bleeding with my erpc I know it's slightly different but they say if you are bleeding enough to be changing a pad what is it every hour? Then something isn't right and go to the hospital. Can you give them a call?


----------



## Bumpblues82

It's not constant bleeding it's gushes every so often with clots then nothing for hrs last time I was covered :/ hosp won't do anything as its not condtant


----------



## Bumpblues82

Here's no one that can be with me all my friends and family are 50 miles away and Neil's mum is off to London to watch the Olympics :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know what to suggest, I hope you are ok x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Mrsd that choked me then,I'm not religious but I will pray for you hun,iv been praying for my Granadad recently so ill add you in with that prayer xxxx :hugs: xxx
Oh ladies gave you heard about poor Gary barlow and his wife? Their little girl was still born .:-( so sad xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry bump I hope you didn't think I was trying to play your pain down, that wasnt my intention, I didn't realise you were bleeding heavily also, I hope your feel better soon xx

Mrs D - of course consider it done xx

Great news Cheryl xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bump I hope you are ok hun, please go to a and e if it gets really bad.

Oh Cath I hadn't heard that no thats so sad :-( very very sad :sad: 

I don't have any cake in but I found low far rice pudding instead lol!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Can't go to a and e as have my son in bed :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh god that's terrible news :( :(


----------



## cupcake1981

It's like you said earlier Cath, bad things happen to good people and good to bad.....life can be so unfair.....


----------



## cathgibbs

It's awful,poppy they called her,bless them,must be extra hard being in the public eye aswell :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I know poor things, must be awful. So so sad. It's sad that it happens to anyone isn't it? Have you noticed that over the last few years celebrities have been more likely to open up about mc's and still births. I think it's good that it's not as taboo anymore, but still such a shame whenever it happens to anyone.


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true Bailey,I also noticed on soaps and films etc when someone has a mc its always severe pain straight away and loads of blood loss but after being in the miscarriage section of this site for sometime iv noticed 90% of mcs are either cramp like pains and either bit of blood or period amount of blood......after watching the soaps/films with a mc you think your not having one as your pain is nowhere as bad as what your going through,does this make sense or am I talking poop xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No I definately agree, I had a mmc so for me mine was nothing like in the soaps. Even once I had the misoprostol I had slight cramping all day, no spotting at all and then suddenly at 10pm at night (whilst at home on the air bed in the front room) I did get a sudden gush, but it still wasn't massive amounts of blood. Then the pain gradually got worse and worse, and the bleeding just continued like a period for 5 weeks!! They don't make it out like that on the soaps do they, its like sudden pain, loads of blood and then all over and done with within one episode!!


----------



## maryanne67

Praying for you mrsd as we speak hope scan and results all come back good :hugs: x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww so sad, the poor things and like you say being in the public eye means they will be asked about it continuously for the next few months rather than them being left to grieve xx

So so sad but I bet Imogen Thomas has a trouble free pregnancy


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies back from the hen do plans they aren't booking anything till the last day in sept :) so I'm ok... Tht is such a shame about Gary Barlow and his wife...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that's good Cheryl so everyone will know you are pregnant by the time they book the hen do.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that's good, that takes the pressure off you with trying to make excuses not to go x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah and saves me wasting money for a deposit. Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im a complete mess... im in so much pain both physically and mentally having some horrible thoughts :( the only thing keeping me from doing anything daft is my son what do i do?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump I know your family live far away but can't you give your mum or whoever you are closest to a call and have a good chat and cry which I'm sure will make you feel a little better and you really do have to go to a&e if you are in that much pain coz something isn't right or at least call the hospital and ask their advice x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bumpblues82 said:


> im a complete mess... im in so much pain both physically and mentally having some horrible thoughts :( the only thing keeping me from doing anything daft is my son what do i do?

You need to get some help. Whether you call a friend, your DH, a family member, a neighbor... or just wake your son and go to the A&E. I think you need, at the very least, to not be alone. I don't know you well enough to know who to tell you to call... but you need to call someone.

:hugs: I am thinking of you and praying for you. :hugs:

Please take care of yourself and get the help you deserve. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Bump I agree with the previous posts. Make sure you at least call someone to have a chat, even if it's a helpline. :hugs: Hun, stay strong!


----------



## Bumpblues82

mts duck i wish more than anything i could call my mum she passed away 7 years ago :( i have no one here i dont know my neighbours and i dont really have anyone i can cry to to be honest i hide my feeling from my friends theres no one i really feel comfortable enough to cry to.. im not going to a and e again they will prob just send me home again im in the same amount of pain with same symptoms and they didnt care the first time my oh is on nights in the lab he works in and cant leave as theres no one to cover the work and will get in serious trouble if he left and he doesnt have his mobile in the lab so cant contact him unless he is on a break.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump so sorry to learn about your mum. I really do think you need to speak to someone, as tawn suggested even if it is a helpline until your dh comes home x


----------



## Bumpblues82

i dont talk to him really i know i should but he just doesnt get it... i just feel like without me he could meet some one better and move on and have more kids and not have all this hurt


----------



## MrsDuck

That's nonsense bump he doesn't want anyone else he wants you and he is going through the upset with you, I'm sure he does understand its just men don't seem to express things in the same way. I'm sure if you sit down and talk to him when he gets home you will both feel much better and have a good cry together, stay strong hun and until he gets home it really is worth calling a helpline xx


----------



## baileybubs

Bump he will not think that at all hun, and I think you should talk to him tomorrow when he gets home, you'd be surprised at how much our men do get it but just don't open up because they feel they've got to be strong for us.

I know I always talk about PMA, and usually in a way that isn't suitable right now for you, but I really feel that it might help if you think about that beautiful son of yours and how much he loves you, his mum. I know you are in pain at the moment too, but try and snuggle up in bed, and try to get some sleep. I know it all seems really bleak and awful right now but even tomorrow it may seem a bit better, even if its just a little bit. 
Try and remember that it is always darkest before the dawn and it might seem just awful right now, but it will get better.
And please please if the pain or bleeding gets worse then wake your son and go to a&e and demand they help you or tell them that you could bleed to death with your young son alone at home.


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: Bump, maybe call a helpline, like Tawn suggested, they are meant to listen and know what to say, how to help comfort you. :hugs: I don't really have any advice but I just wanted to let you know that my heart feels for you and all the loss you have been through. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey says it so much better than me, she is so right xx


----------



## baileybubs

I looked online and the miscarriage helpline isn't open at this time but there's these two if you really need to talk to someone bump. I used to work on a helpline myself and I know it doesn't seem like it can help but I know a lot of people felt better after calling our helpline 

Samaritans - 08457 909090

Support line - 0208 554 9004


----------



## Bumpblues82

i love my oh so much and i dont feel like im making him happy our first two years of marriage have been spent ttc and going thru mcs it affects me every day in everything i do and its not fair that he has to go thru this when he could be happy with some one else i dont want aiden to remember his child hood as mummy always being in hospital or upset.. i want my life back but thats not gonna happen till i have another child and can move on from all this


----------



## baileybubs

Did you look any further into adopting bump? 

And you need to remember bump that YOU are not the problem, you are not causing the mc's, it is not your fault and I'm sure your oh doesn't think that way either. Don't forget that sometimes it is the chromosomes from the sperm that cause mc, so please stop thinking you are to blame and that he could leave you and find someone else. 

Have you had all tests run now that you could possible have had hun?


----------



## Bumpblues82

we have both had every test possible i just think that the first years of marriage should be happy and not full of all this stress i just want mylife back and myself back to the old me! we havnt heard from adoption ppl i rang up and she was meant to call me back but hasnt


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I could help you bump I really do, all I can say is take each day as it comes, really sit down and tell your oh how you feel and how you want to get your life back and be your old self again. And make a plan together for your future, but make sure you give yourself time to grieve and give yourself a break. For tonight I really think you need to rest and relax, and try to sleep. If you are exhausted then you won't heal. 

I hope we have helped a little and hope that maybe tomorrow morning you may feel a little better hun xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

And I need to reiterate that if the pain or bleeding gets worse please wake up your son and fonts a&e and don't take no for an answer bump xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: Sorry to see you aren't having luck with OPK's again. :hugs: I hope O gets here soon and this is the month! I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Tawn: Won't be long for testing! I'm truly hopeful this month is the one. :hugs:

Bump: I also agree with the others... You should seek help! I hope you and OH don't give up and try one more time. Lots and Lots of :hugs:!

Duck: I hope things go well tomorrow and the cancer hasn't spread. Can't wait for you to get back to TTC. :hugs:

Cupcake: Welcome! You'll see me around. I hope you concieve your forever bean ASAP! :hugs:

Cheryl: I'm so glad you have no blood clotting issues. I know this bean is forever. Lots and Lots of :hugs:! 

Cath: It's almost time for you to get pregnant! I hope it happens first cycle. I'm rooting for you girl. :)


----------



## alambka

I have a question, im trying to get pregnant before i have a period... i had a natural miscarriage, and im trying to find out when ill ovulate.... will it be the same as just normal when you ovulate??? 14 days before your period???? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!! THIS IS SOOO CONFUSING TO ME!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you leinz how you feeling chick? Well as soon as these opks get dqr and af arrive we will try after that,feel like hitting my head against a wall as they are progressing with fmu my 6pm opks aren't doing anything!!! 

Alambka are you using opks or anything? After a mc your whole cycle can get messed up see hun,I would suggest opks although right now I'm not getting on with mine grrr xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Alabamka after my natural mc I started OPKs on cd15 and didn't get my pos till cd34 and got my af on cd44 fell pg 2 months later and had another mc had a DnC and started OPKs on cd8 and got my pos cd13 I always get a pos then... Lat wk found out I'm pg straight after no af in between. Hope u get ur rainbow Hun...xx


----------



## Tawn

Alabmka I agree with the other girls, yOu should use opks as your cycle can be really crazy after a mc. I didn't o until cd25 after my mc. Good luck Hun!

Cath, keep going with those 6pm opks!! You will get a positive soon! But mrsduck was right that the reason fmu doesn't work is because lh builds up in your blood and then gets concentrated in your urine. So fmu is lh that has built up all evening/night and that's why fmu tests are always so dark! Gl Hun, it won't be long now!

Mrsduck thinking of you today. :hugs: and loads of luck sweetheart!!!!!!!!!

Leinzlove I love it when you pop in! Have you been buying loads of pink things now?!?! Do you have a room to decorate for the bubs?


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you doing today tawn are you feeling any better?


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs duck good luck with today hun. Will be thinking of you. Xxx

Yeah cath I heard been 10am and 6 pm for OPKs. Xx

Tawn u testing Sunday then?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know its just frustrating me!!!!! My opk on Saturday at 6 was quite dark but then Sunday and last night it was hardly there i had to squint!!! Arghhhhhh!!! i used to do them 11am and 6 but im going to stick to the 6pm now until i get a half decent line!!

MrsD huge hugs for you for today lovely, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah do tht chick I always did them at 1 or 2 but i was able to get home..x


----------



## Tawn

I feel fine so far today, thanks mrsduck! I think yesterday may have been a fluke or bad fish lol. Spots are slowly going away (which is GOOD!!) and nipples are a little less sore than yesterday so not feeling quite as confident! How are you feeling today? Do you have to work until your apt?

Yup, Sunday is 10dpo so will probably test then, though I'd like to wait until Monday!

Cath I never thought I'd see the day you wanted to pee on less sticks Hun :haha: I hope those opks start behaving and getting darker and staying dark till positive hun!!


----------



## Poppy84

I can't keep up with this thread :-s

Can someone write a breakdown of what is happening to each person and where they r at the moment. Iv been on holiday and I have no idea what's happening. What's happening to mrs duck? 
Thank you


----------



## cathgibbs

Actually cheryl now you mention that i think i was doing them at 11am,2pm and 6pm lol i was taking a little cup to work and my opks haha think i may start that back up!!

You never know Tawn!! i got a good feeling about you, i think we will be seeing a bfp on Sunday, didnt you feel sick before yesterday aswell? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol cath so funny... Aw Tawn PMA Hun..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Best of luck for today Mrs Duck!

Bump - hope you managed to get some rest last night? xx

Thanks Leinz!

Cheryl I never knew that about opks, that you should do between 10 and 6, thanks Hun x

Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cupcake I think mines were always best in the afternoon. X


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh mine were better in the afternoon, around about 2ish i think? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cath! No, yesterday was my only sick day (twice I was super nauseous and feeling like I was going to be sick/gagging YUCK!) Maybe you are thinking of Shellie, i think she was feeling nauseous in her TWW?

*Poppy*, I will start the massive list (I hope everyone doesn't mind me listing their news for them!!)

*Bailey*- Got her BFP! First one in a while on this thread and doctors are treating it as a normal pregnancy.

*Cheryl*- Followed Bailey really quickly with another BFP! Has a scan on the 22nd of August to check the bubs!

*Shellie*- in the last few days of her TWW. Has had a bit of spotting, but hoping it isn't AF! Fx'd for a bfp soon!

*Dani*- Very busy with her business taking off as a photographer. Not sure where she is in her cycle, but she and her DH are light heartedly TTC cause they are just so busy! Hoping for a surprise BFP!

*MrsDuck*- The lump MrsDuck had on her neck when she got her second BFP was operated on last month and last week she found out that the cells were cancerous. Today she has a CT scan to see (HOPEFULLY!!!) that they got all the cancer and it was just in her thyroid, then she will have to undergo a iodine radioactive treatment and be put on hold TTC for 6months. Hoping and praying that they caught it early and she will be all ready and super healthy for a bean asap!!! :hugs:

*Cath*- is finally getting negative HPTs after her ectopic and laproscopic nightmare! She is now doing OPKs to test her ovulation this cycle, and will be back ttc with us in September!

*Fletch*- Is away camping this week. She is waiting to O and hoping that she and DH will be able to make her rainbow baby in a tent!

*Mummy2One*- Is also at the end of her TWW, with some spotting that we are hoping is early pregnancy spotting rather than AF. I think she is testing tomorrow if AF is late. Fx'd!

*Bumpblues*- Unfortunately lost the heartbeat at 9 weeks and had a D&C a few days ago. She is suffering from a lot of pain and we hope it gets sorted at her scan tomorrow! :hugs:

*Tawn* (me! lol)- I am 6dpo at the start of my dreaded TWW! Having some good symptoms so far, and bd was hopefully spot on timing wise, so hoping this will be my BFP month! Will be testing Sunday morning at 11DPO, fx'd!

Then we have some lovely new ladies on the thread, *Cupcake*, *Alabmka* and *Lupton* (sorry if these are spelled wrong, can't find the posts to go back and see the correct spelling! :hugs:) I believe that most of these ladies are waiting to ovulate? Correct me if I'm wrong!

Whew! Sorry if I got anything wrong ladies! :hugs:! Poppy, I hope that helps you to catch up with us chatty lot! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Thanks Cath! No, yesterday was my only sick day (twice I was super nauseous and feeling like I was going to be sick/gagging YUCK!) Maybe you are thinking of Shellie, i think she was feeling nauseous in her TWW?
> 
> *Poppy*, I will start the massive list (I hope everyone doesn't mind me listing their news for them!!)
> 
> *Bailey*- Got her BFP! First one in a while on this thread and doctors are treating it as a normal pregnancy.
> 
> *Cheryl*- Followed Bailey really quickly with another BFP! Has a scan on the 22nd of August to check the bubs!
> 
> *Shellie*- in the last few days of her TWW. Has had a bit of spotting, but hoping it isn't AF! Fx'd for a bfp soon!
> 
> *Dani*- Very busy with her business taking off as a photographer. Not sure where she is in her cycle, but she and her DH are light heartedly TTC cause they are just so busy! Hoping for a surprise BFP!
> 
> *MrsDuck*- The lump MrsDuck had on her neck when she got her second BFP was operated on last month and last week she found out that the cells were cancerous. Today she has a CT scan to see (HOPEFULLY!!!) that they got all the cancer and it was just in her thyroid, then she will have to undergo a iodine radioactive treatment and be put on hold TTC for 6months. Hoping and praying that they caught it early and she will be all ready and super healthy for a bean asap!!! :hugs:
> 
> *Cath*- is finally getting negative HPTs after her ectopic and laproscopic nightmare! She is now doing OPKs to test her ovulation this cycle, and will be back ttc with us in September!
> 
> *Fletch*- Is away camping this week. She is waiting to O and hoping that she and DH will be able to make her rainbow baby in a tent!
> 
> *Mummy2One*- Is also at the end of her TWW, with some spotting that we are hoping is early pregnancy spotting rather than AF. I think she is testing tomorrow if AF is late. Fx'd!
> 
> *Bumpblues*- Unfortunately lost the heartbeat at 9 weeks and had a D&C a few days ago. She is suffering from a lot of pain and we hope it gets sorted at her scan tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> *Tawn* (me! lol)- I am 6dpo at the start of my dreaded TWW! Having some good symptoms so far, and bd was hopefully spot on timing wise, so hoping this will be my BFP month! Will be testing Sunday morning at 11DPO, fx'd!
> 
> Then we have some lovely new ladies on the thread, *Cupcake*, *Alabmka* and *Lupton* (sorry if these are spelled wrong, can't find the posts to go back and see the correct spelling! :hugs:) I believe that most of these ladies are waiting to ovulate? Correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> Whew! Sorry if I got anything wrong ladies! :hugs:! Poppy, I hope that helps you to catch up with us chatty lot! :haha:

Tawn (me) LOL haha that made me chuckle then hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Well said Tawn :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn you have an amazing memory love! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow Tawn how did you remember that lot xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Poppy :wave: how did your French trip go?


----------



## Poppy84

Haha thanks do much Tawn....

I'm so sorry to hear what happened bumpblues :-( sending u loads of love!

Mrs duck... I'm also sorry. I do hope today goes ok.

Welcome new ladies

Good luck to those in tww


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Hi Poppy :wave: how did your French trip go?

It waS good thanks. Not sure my French has improved much haha. Disney was good but it was a bit boring sitting on walls whilst waiting for hubby to go on all the fast rides. Good thing about it though is that they gave me an easy pass. That meant I could beat all the queues for the rides I was allowed on and I could could have a seat for the parades.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you had a nice time, I have only been to the Paris Disney once when it first opened but I believe it is much bigger and better now. How fantastic about the easy pass did you feel like royalty jumping the queues haha, a bit of a bummer that you couldn't go on many of the rides though.

Time is flying by you are an onion already, when is your next scan?

xxx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> I'm glad you had a nice time, I have only been to the Paris Disney once when it first opened but I believe it is much bigger and better now. How fantastic about the easy pass did you feel like royalty jumping the queues haha, a bit of a bummer that you couldn't go on many of the rides though.
> 
> Time is flying by you are an onion already, when is your next scan?
> 
> xxx

Iv got my 20 week scan next Thursday although I'll actually be 19 weeks. Little bit nervous about them finding something wrong but trying to not think about it. Just concentrating on the fact we will see out baby on screen again. Yay 
It is actually going fast now. The first 3 months were soooo slow but since 12 week scan, time is rushing by.
I really can't wait for all the ladies on this thread to get their rainbows! U all deserve happiness so much. It makes me angry that people like imogen Thomas are getting pregnant and all u lovely ladies r still waiting. It's not fair!


----------



## Tawn

Hahah my DH complains about my perfect memory all the time! You can't imagine how annoying he finds it in an argument when I can use it so well to my advantage!! :haha:

Poppy (hahah my iPhone auticorrected to poopy!!!!) are you going to find out the gender at your scan? So exciting!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy glad u had a great holiday Hun god bet u can't wait for ur scan will u find out the gender?.

I'm just back from my bloods getting done the nurse couldn't be nicer, get the results on Friday. X


----------



## toothfairy29

Just a little hello from me ladies. I was the first BFP on this thread, so some of you may remember me. I am 23 weeks today with little boy. All so far is good. I have to say though that after 3 miscarriages there is not a day goes by that I don't worry that something will still go wrong. We didn't really even tell anyone until after the 20 week scan and hadn't bought anything until last week or 2 either as I still find it hard to get my head round the fact that this might turn out ok.

I always check in to see how you're all doing but don't always feel I can post, if you know what I mean?? Just wanted to say hello and let you know I still root for you all.

Big hugs and lots of dust!! x x x x x x x:hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## CherylC3

He tooth fairy congrats on having a boy Hun wots ur names??xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Great memory Tawn!! You're amazing! And that would be super annoying for DH (go you!).

I love that some 'oldies' from early on in the thread have stopped by today. I don't know you ladies, but congratulations on your upcoming arrivals. So exciting. Praying that it's all smooth sailing over the coming months xx

Mrs Duck - Best of luck for today lovely. And I will be praying for you absolutely (and not that I think it matters at all, but I am a Christian xx)

AFM ladies... More spotting today, but for the day that AF should have arrived it's been quite uneventful. This is probably TMI, but it's pink when I wipe and I have had some light bleeding on a liner which looks brown by the time I get to the loo and notice it. No AF cramps either, just some twinges around my ovaries and a bit of gas... Tonight after dinner I've had some (familiar from my pg with DD) motion-sickness-like queaziness. So all in all I'm quite confused?

I don't think I'll test tomorrow, but rather wait until I stop spotting for more than half a day first, if AF doesn't arrive in the meantime.


----------



## Bumpblues82

well i was awake all night couldnt sleep :( still feel crappy and have to entertain aiden which im really not in the mood to do as im still in pain and just wanna curl up!


----------



## toothfairy29

CherylC3 said:


> He tooth fairy congrats on having a boy Hun wots ur names??xx

We like Finley, Billy and Lewis. I am quickly learning not to tell family and friends about name choices though as they don't hide their dislike and then it puts you off!

I truly wish you all the best of luck x x x x x


----------



## cathgibbs

toothfairy29 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> He tooth fairy congrats on having a boy Hun wots ur names??xx
> 
> We like Finley, Billy and Lewis. I am quickly learning not to tell family and friends about name choices though as they don't hide their dislike and then it puts you off!
> 
> I truly wish you all the best of luck x x x x xClick to expand...

Thank you hun and congrats and good luck on your pregnancy, youve gone a far way  xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Finley is cute toothfairy! I agree though about not sharing names with family. I don't want to know what they think of names that we LOVE. When bub has been named they won't likely tell you they hate it, and they'll see how it really starts suiting them soon after they're born anyway.

Bump - I hope you're starting to feel some relief really soon hun. What time is your scan? Is it today you're being seen?

And girls can I just say I'm so glad you're all just normal (wonderful!) ladies in here?! There aren't any weirdos who hate their men but want their babies anyway, which is what I'm seeing on some other threads ATM...


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh Mummy are there people like that on here?!? What threads i need to see this! i cant believe someone would actually admit to that lmfao! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies! I can't believe I managed to sleep donate today, think I need to make sure I go to bed before 11pm these days!!

Hi tooth fairy!! A boy yay! So exciting!! Team blue!

Leinzlove - hello! Hope your little girl is doing well!

Hi poppy! Glad France was good, my oh wanted to go to Alton towers next week but I refused coz I said I will not sit on the side like a lemon lol, but I'm glad you managed to get an easy pass! And I'm sure the rest of the holiday was brill! Oooh scan next week so exciting!!

Cath - I used to do my opk's at about 5/6pm too.

Tawn - I think it's still sounding good though Hun, FX'd it wasn't just bad fish and I can't wait for you to test!!! We need more BFPs!!!

Mummy2 - it's all sounding very odd this spotting. You have so much patience though because I would have been so tempted to test by now just to see what's going on!! Are you 14dpo today? I really really hope it's not AF and you are our 3rd new BFP! 

Shellie - how's it going? Will you be testing?? I really hope the spitting stated away!!! In so excited that I'm typing so fast I'm misspelling things!! 

Ttcbabyisom - how are you today? Getting any bd'ing in :wink:

Cheryl - ooh more blood tests, very good!! Glad to see they are looking after you this time! Any more symptoms? I felt really queasy when I got up but now I'm just hungry (as always!!). Been getting more achey cramps that aren't really a bother and I could sleep for England!! Oh and the weepiness, I could cry at the Andrex puppy advert at the moment, but it's not sad weepiness it's kinda like "oh that is so sweet" crying lol!!!

Mrs d - praying and wishing and hoping everything goes well for you today, thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Bump - sorry you couldn't sleep him, can you not go see your gp and ask for some help. Tell him how badly you feel and that it's affecting your general daily life and looking after your son. And have you talked to oh coz I really think you need to :hugs:

Dani - hope you aren't too busy to bd lol!! Only a few more days til your holiday!!

Cupcake - hows things today? Did you say you were using opk's?

Lynton - any sign of O yet?

Albamka - yeah I agree with all the ladies, you could O at any point after a mc so I'd start using opk's. But then AF usually will arrive 14 days after you do O. You also might find that after mc you can now feel a stitch-like pain above your pelvis on either side that is ovulation pain. I never felt it before mc but was so strong after. 

Did I miss anyone??! Oh and fletch but I know you are in a tent and not reading this but keep up the tent :sex:!!

If I did forget anyone I'm blaming preggo brain, I woke up this morning and thought it was Thursday which is weird coz I'd have been at work if it was!


----------



## Tawn

Toothfairy, so glad to see you back! 23 weeks that is amazing!!!!!!! Congrats Hun! And don't feel weird about popping back in, we love hearing from you! And I like your names btw!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for the uber long post there but there's so many of us now lol!!

Oooh yeah mummy which threads!!! That's just not right! You have a baby with someone you love! Strange people!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey that was the longest catch up EVER Lol!! 

Did you enjoy your day off yesterday?

Ladies do any of you have any problems after drinking cranberry juice?! i had 3 half pint glasses full yesterday and all afternoon yest and today iv been hiccuping like a mad woman and getting indigestion!? Most prob NOTHING at all to do with cranberry juice but i thought it might have been more than a coincidence lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Lol Cath never heard that one before!!!! Cranberry juice hiccups :)


----------



## baileybubs

I did have a lovely relaxing day off yesterday and I'm off again today (real day off today lol).

But it's peeing down so I doubt we will go anywhere.

Never really drunk cranberry juice I'm afraid Cath!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhhh Mummy are there people like that on here?!? What threads i need to see this! i cant believe someone would actually admit to that lmfao! xxx

So sad! The thread is called 'August/September BFP's. Who's going for it!" or something like that. I don't think I'll keep posting in there though... You'll only need to read the last few pages to see what I mean. Worst part is the most awful one is actually pregnant already :nope:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Afternoon ladies! I can't believe I managed to sleep donate today, think I need to make sure I go to bed before 11pm these days!!
> 
> Hi tooth fairy!! A boy yay! So exciting!! Team blue!
> 
> Leinzlove - hello! Hope your little girl is doing well!
> 
> Hi poppy! Glad France was good, my oh wanted to go to Alton towers next week but I refused coz I said I will not sit on the side like a lemon lol, but I'm glad you managed to get an easy pass! And I'm sure the rest of the holiday was brill! Oooh scan next week so exciting!!
> 
> Cath - I used to do my opk's at about 5/6pm too.
> 
> Tawn - I think it's still sounding good though Hun, FX'd it wasn't just bad fish and I can't wait for you to test!!! We need more BFPs!!!
> 
> Mummy2 - it's all sounding very odd this spotting. You have so much patience though because I would have been so tempted to test by now just to see what's going on!! Are you 14dpo today? I really really hope it's not AF and you are our 3rd new BFP!
> 
> Shellie - how's it going? Will you be testing?? I really hope the spitting stated away!!! In so excited that I'm typing so fast I'm misspelling things!!
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - how are you today? Getting any bd'ing in :wink:
> 
> Cheryl - ooh more blood tests, very good!! Glad to see they are looking after you this time! Any more symptoms? I felt really queasy when I got up but now I'm just hungry (as always!!). Been getting more achey cramps that aren't really a bother and I could sleep for England!! Oh and the weepiness, I could cry at the Andrex puppy advert at the moment, but it's not sad weepiness it's kinda like "oh that is so sweet" crying lol!!!
> 
> Mrs d - praying and wishing and hoping everything goes well for you today, thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of hugs.
> 
> Bump - sorry you couldn't sleep him, can you not go see your gp and ask for some help. Tell him how badly you feel and that it's affecting your general daily life and looking after your son. And have you talked to oh coz I really think you need to :hugs:
> 
> Dani - hope you aren't too busy to bd lol!! Only a few more days til your holiday!!
> 
> Cupcake - hows things today? Did you say you were using opk's?
> 
> Lynton - any sign of O yet?
> 
> Albamka - yeah I agree with all the ladies, you could O at any point after a mc so I'd start using opk's. But then AF usually will arrive 14 days after you do O. You also might find that after mc you can now feel a stitch-like pain above your pelvis on either side that is ovulation pain. I never felt it before mc but was so strong after.
> 
> Did I miss anyone??! Oh and fletch but I know you are in a tent and not reading this but keep up the tent :sex:!!
> 
> If I did forget anyone I'm blaming preggo brain, I woke up this morning and thought it was Thursday which is weird coz I'd have been at work if it was!

I'm not that restrained Bailey - I've tested on Sunday and again yesterday with BFNs... Neither with FMU though come to think of it? :shrug:


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Hahah my DH complains about my perfect memory all the time! You can't imagine how annoying he finds it in an argument when I can use it so well to my advantage!! :haha:
> 
> Poppy (hahah my iPhone auticorrected to poopy!!!!) are you going to find out the gender at your scan? So exciting!!!

Hahah..... Poopy

No we r going to have a surprise. I don't mind what it is. I just want a healthy baby. My miscarriage definetely changed my perception on what's important to me.

Tooth fairy.... So nice to hear off u. So glad everything is going ok. Those names r lovely x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haha - you've all gone to find that awful thread, haven't you!?!


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy2 so you've tested at 12 and 13dpo but not with fmu? Did you use Frers? Get a frer today to test tomorrow? Or you never know you may have got O wrong and that is implanting bleeding? Maybe?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

A surprise will be nice Poppy - that's what we did with our DD. And MC totally changes what's important, doesn't it. Before we found out we were pregnant with Missy Moo (just an affectionate name), a work friend of mine underwent a terrible loss and it just completely changed everything I had 'wanted' in a pregnancy. After having MCs of my own now too, there's no way I'd take another pregnancy for granted.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Mummy2 so you've tested at 12 and 13dpo but not with fmu? Did you use Frers? Get a frer today to test tomorrow? Or you never know you may have got O wrong and that is implanting bleeding? Maybe?

Correct, lol. And yesterday was with a FRER. Can't remember what I used on Sunday. I'm 98% confident O day was when I thought though as I track with pain and also CM (check out the Billings Method if you're interested in how I can be so sure), so I don't know. I did read somewhere that for women who bleed in early pregnancy often tests don't come up positive until the bleeding stops? And with DD I didn't even test until AF was technically 4 or 5 days late. Can't remember now why!! Maybe I was waiting for Fathers' Day on purpose, but it does sound strangely restrained of me!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG!!!!! that thread........................well............................................ xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm well FX'd it's just late showing hcg because of the spotting. I really hope so because that spotting is just weird and confusing!!

And yes I was off reading that thread! It does makes you wonder why have a baby with these people if you dont get along with them? I know my oh isn't perfect and I complain from time to time but not that badly!! Maybe they just wanted a baby so badly that they looke passed the fact that their relationships weren't working!


----------



## baileybubs

And I would never call me oh some of those names, he is the father of my child not some chav from down the street!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i better not go on that thread ill prob blow a fuse lol oh is sleeping so will talk to him later we have already talked about this but when i try and talk he just clams up or agrees with me and says its all up to me :/


----------



## Tawn

Ahhh Poppy, a surprise! How exciting! I wish I could say I could handle something like that, but I would have to find out!!! Not because I would be disappointed either way, I just really want to start decorating LOL 

Mummy, I am off to read that thread now! Can't resist!


----------



## Bumpblues82

just come across this when looking into other tests i havnt had...

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Toxoplasmosis/Pages/Diagnosis.aspx

we have 2 cats and so does my gran i thought i might get the test for this as i could have picked it upafter having my son? thoughts anyone??? and also my cats have has a few litters of kittens...


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I'm the same, I don't care if its a boy or a girl, or both , last time I was pregnant I was petrified it would be twins (family history) but this time there could be a litter in there and I wouldn't care, we'd cope lol! As long as however many is in there, they are happy and healthy! But I would want to know gender coz I'm too curious lol!

And bump my oh is like that but just tell him that it's really important for him to be honest and have a discussion about it rather than him just agreeing with you. It's his choice too and you need help deciding what's best.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I agree about the name-calling Bailey. We all have our moments but I would NEVER call DH some of the things that are being thrown around in that thread. Disgraceful...

And thanks for the PMA. I really hope it's not just weird spotting like I had last month (although last month the spotting was a whole week prior to AF being due and then she started properly on time). Everything just feels right for us this month. I can't explain it but it's different.

Well I'm off to bed ladies. Getting too late for this tired old Mummy! (Haha, and I'm only 26!). Have a lovely day and I'll catch up when you're all ready for bed xx


----------



## baileybubs

You only really get toxoplasmosis from emptying their litter trays I think hun. And im not sure whether it's linked to miscarriage or just cause problems with the baby. But it's worth asking your doctor.


----------



## baileybubs

Night mummy2!! Have a good nights sleep and hopefully no spotting tomorrow!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i do empty the litter tho when im not preg that is and i had cats before i had aiden too and cleaned my grans cats litter tray out.. i also do gardening which can give u it it can cause miscarriage i found some more info on it and if you carry it long term u could obv have more than one mc.. its worth getting tested i think to rule that out.


----------



## cathgibbs

its horrible, seem quite childish aswell saying things like 'MY laptop' etc, i wonder if they will be like 'MY baby' etc?!?! 

Toxoplasmosis can cause MC but only if the litter tray is changed when pregnant, my ohchange Dora's tray after I Ov lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

OMG, after reading some of that thread, it just confirms to me how much I love my DH! Even though he can cheese me off sometimes (I mean, what man can't lol) he is an amazing hubby and father to stepson! 

I just really hope we can manage to get pregnant again soon, cause sometimes I feel like I am failing him a bit. Since stepson was a bit of an accident with a horrible ex who he was only dating for 2 months, he has always wanted the pleasure of trying and having a baby with his wife and being there full-time the whole way through (we only recently got full custody of stepson).

And what Cath has said about horrible people being able to get pregnant etc--stepson's mum is an awful woman who refused to give us custody of stepson over the years just to spite us. Then got child protective services called on her BY HER OWN PARENTS and then shipped her two children off to their fathers (has another son from another man :nope:) so that CPS wouldn't investigate her further and find out just how awful she is--house is literally a tip with rubbish 4 feet high and she put stepson to bed at 6:30pm (he is TEN!) after feeding him SoupaNoodles at night--no matter how hard we fought with her about treating him properly. And after CPS got involved, we found out she had been smoking weed in the house with the kids, as well as using cocaine and sometimes leaving the kids at night for a while as she "popped out" somewhere. :growlmad:

Now she has gone off with druggie boyfriend raving rather than seeing or even calling her children. She sees stepson for MAYBE a half hour to an hour a week (and we moved to the town she lives in so stepson could stay at his school, so we are a 2 minute drive away) and lies to stepson all the time about "working" so that she doesn't have to see him. Talk about a woman who has squandered the gift of motherhood! /endrant/

Whew sorry about that, it just kills me that she is the type of person who has no problem accidentally falling pg!


----------



## Bumpblues82

not according to what i just read apparently you can carry it long term without knowing x


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> OMG, after reading some of that thread, it just confirms to me how much I love my DH! Even though he can cheese me off sometimes (I mean, what man can't lol) he is an amazing hubby and father to stepson!
> 
> I just really hope we can manage to get pregnant again soon, cause sometimes I feel like I am failing him a bit. Since stepson was a bit of an accident with a horrible ex who he was only dating for 2 months, he has always wanted the pleasure of trying and having a baby with his wife and being there full-time the whole way through (we only recently got full custody of stepson).
> 
> And what Cath has said about horrible people being able to get pregnant etc--stepson's mum is an awful woman who refused to give us custody of stepson over the years just to spite us. Then got child protective services called on her BY HER OWN PARENTS and then shipped her two children off to their fathers (has another son from another man :nope:) so that CPS wouldn't investigate her further and find out just how awful she is--house is literally a tip with rubbish 4 feet high and she put stepson to bed at 6:30pm (he is TEN!) after feeding him SoupaNoodles at night--no matter how hard we fought with her about treating him properly. And after CPS got involved, we found out she had been smoking weed in the house with the kids, as well as using cocaine and sometimes leaving the kids at night for a while as she "popped out" somewhere. :growlmad:
> 
> Now she has gone off with druggie boyfriend raving rather than seeing or even calling her children. She sees stepson for MAYBE a half hour to an hour a week (and we moved to the town she lives in so stepson could stay at his school, so we are a 2 minute drive away) and lies to stepson all the time about "working" so that she doesn't have to see him. Talk about a woman who has squandered the gift of motherhood! /endrant/
> 
> Whew sorry about that, it just kills me that she is the type of person who has no problem accidentally falling pg!

OMG Tawn what an utter bitch!! 

Your poor stepson! I take my hat off to you too hun, it must be hard having to deal with all her shit aswell as your own problems. I always say to my OH that i dont think i could have got with him if he had a child from a previous relationship as he would be in contact with his ex and i would want to have a baby with someone for the first time on both sides, but after realising what a complete cow your DH's ex is and how it was an accident etc makes having a baby with you all the more special, i bet your SS loves you to bits and i bet DH loves you even more that seeing that. 

When you get pregnant (In the next month!!) everything will be perfect and in 9 months time you will have a beautiful bundle in your arms and SS will be beaming at becoming a big brother and you will have your lovely little family, hopefully that waste of space will stay away as all shes doing is causing heartache and grief to SS and you and DH! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cath. Haha I don't usually rant about her, but was just particularly frustrated today because she was supposed to see him this week but went to a 3-day rave in Cambridge instead. 

Luckily stepson loves me dearly (and I him!), I think he was so desperate for a mother figure that he accepted me immediately. 

And I know what you mean about not wanting do date someone with kids lol, I was like that too! But I fell in love with DH so hard, and then fell in love with stepson and felt like it was where I am meant to be. Plus DH has never been to a scan or even at the birth of stepson cause she wouldn't let him, so he will be excited to experience it all for the first time when we do fall pg!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies

So i was right not to test :cry: AF for sure... gonna ttc this cycle, but after that I donno what I'm gonna do cuz of my wedding in July. I keep changing my mind. I'm just tired of getting disappointed. I really wanted to be pregnant before my angel's EDD of October 6th and its starting to look like that won't happen :(


----------



## baileybubs

Awww ladies such lovely stories making me cry!!! Tawn you have such a wonderful little family now and that ex of his can just sod off!! You SS is lucky to have such a lovely mum (coz you are his mum coz blood in these cases means nowt!). My cousins' mum was a bit of a slag and left my uncle with 2 young girls to raise. He met his current wife and they now call her mum and they are in their 20's now and even still see their biological mum, they call her by her first name! 

I have some food for though! My parents just came down to pick up my car so they can sort it (wrong wheels, long story!!) so we told them!! They were very happy, but did point out that a wedding next year might cause me stress and they don't want me getting stressed again whilst pregnant. They suggested still going ahead but maybe changing the date......they have a point. And if we change the date we can still plan it etc and be looking forward to it but have more time to save, what do you ladies think? Coz at the mo, the venue alone is £5k and the wedding will be in just a years time.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn you are such a lovely SM, your SS is so lucky to have you, both my bro and sis are in relationships/marriages where their partners have children with exes and it is HARD but sounds like you guys have it all worked out. Any new symptoms today? Sorry if you said and i missed it x

I just had a nose on that thread, very sad, i hope those babies get to grow up in happy and loving family situations. 

Bailey - not done an OPK yet....may start tonight....been having lots of headaches over last the last couple of days and I tend to get hormone headaches so maybe something is happening, still got the stitchy pain to with a little crampyness. Hope you are feelin ok today x

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Shellie I am so sorry hun. I really thought this was your month. Whats your wedding date hun? Are you bothered about having a newborn at your wedding? Coz I was going to stop ttc in November, 10 months before my wedding date. I always said I wouldnt be able to get married whilst pregnant though.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake, I'm feeling quite giddy after telling my parents lol! Just gotta tell the in laws now eeeeek!!


----------



## Tawn

Shellie, so sorry for the witch showing up!! Stupid witch should have stayed away! :growlmad: You WILL get pregnant next cycle, and have your rainbow baby at your wedding! :hugs:

Bailey, congrats on telling your parents!!! How fun to share it with them! As for the wedding, I think it kind of depends on what kind of person you are. I think if you can multi-task and stress manage really well, then if you want your wedding on Friday the 13th then go for it! But if you feel like waiting will be a good plan, OH isn't going anywhere and there is no pressure--it would give you time to focus on the bubba! Hahah not very helpful, but I can see your point either way!


----------



## Tawn

hahah Bailey, just FYI the structure of one of my sentences was kind of off when I read it back. I meant that if you want to wait, YOU KNOW that OH isn't going anywhere etc etc. Not that "if you know that OH isn't going to go anywhere" hahahah Just to clarify! Stupid syntax making me seem like a cow! :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey so your baby is due in April and wedding next Aug so about 4/5 monthes between the 2? I got married in Dec and TBH I only really started to get stressed a couple of months before as we were planning it for 15 months and I did lots as we were going through the months. My main cause of stress was making my own wedding cake so as long as avoid that youll prob be ok! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw so sorry Shellie....you prob still have at least 2 more cycles before your EDD though, there's every chance it can and most likely will still happen xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmm Bailey, if it were me i would move the wedding, only because i would want my DD or DS to be able to walk down the aisle as a little paigeboy or flower girl so i would want them to be about 2, i know you cant wait that long! would you be annoyed at moving it a month ahead or a few months ahead, that way you can just chillax for a while after the baby is born then become Bridezilla towards the run up to the weding xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well we were thinking of moving it a year, to sept 2014. Mainly for money purposes really, because if I go off on maternity in march that really only gives us 7 months to save because my employer is poop and doesn't pay maternity pay, I'd only get the government basic £130 a week maternity pay so I don't think we'd be able to save much once the baby is born. Plus I won't be able to go back to my current job after maternity so I will also have that worry, I'll be looking for a new job by August next year as I do shift work and on call in my current job and shift work so I dont think wedding planning and job hunting at the same time will be very good! Yeah I think I've already made up my mind lol, but I think it always helps having others opinions! I didn't want to cancel my wedding, because as sad as it sounds I can't make myself believe that there actually will be a baby yet. If we just postpone it and the worst happens we can always bring it forward again. 

Oh is going to tell his parents tonight!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oopps just realised I said info shift work and on call and shift work lol, just to emphasise the fact that I do shift work lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Shellie yeah cupcake is right, you still have 2 more cycles before your edd!! PMA!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies it's been very chatty on here... Let me try to catch up..

Toothfairy I love those names..x

Cath cranberry hiccups lol never had tht and I live on cranberry lol...x

Bump hope ur pain starts to ease a bit Hun...cx

Tawn u and hubby will get ur forever baby and it will be perfect...xx

Mummy2one tht thread is awful I'm going to do my nosey... Hoping it's not af showing...cx

Cupcake yeah for starting ur OPKs tonight. Xx

Mrs d if u come on hope everything went ok?..xxx

Shellie so sorry about af coming...cx

Poppy I'm defo finding out the gender... Well if I make it tht far. Xx

Bailey same symtoms... Was sick this morning :sick: very hungry and woke up with even soarer :holly: I'm just hoping this is it for us chick...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh the money cost will be helpful if you could move it on a year hun, i think it would be a good option, like you jsut said you dont have to decide anything just yet if you feel better you can wait until you've have your scan to postpone it 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so too Cheryl, I was feeling sick this morning too. Not been sick yet though. Have an odd craving for chillies and spicy mexican food lol, but not curries the thought of curry makes me feel ill lol!! Going to watch dark knight rises tonight so gonna have nachos with salsa and lots of jalapeños yummy!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah well we are supposed to pay the deposit this week but I might ask her if we can change the date before we pay anything. And then see where we go from there. I'd feel better with less stress of saving. And like my mum said, I'm hourly paid and don't get sick pay if I'm just off one day, so if I feel ill or not up to work coz of pregnancy I don't want to be thinking "oh but I should go in coz I've got a wedding to pay for" I need to rest and look after baby and not have to worry about money.


----------



## CherylC3

Got tht thread!!! One of them I was talking to ages ago but god it's awful. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd put it back a yr bailey. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey you are right the money and saving is one of the biggest stresses of a wedding, maybe moving it a year might be wise so you take the pressure off...also that way you will get 2 have a lovely 2013 when you get your rainbow bubba, and a wonderful 2014 when you get married -spread the joy! x


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey are u still getting a lot of creamy cm?? I keep panicking and checking it's not blood it's just so wet... Sorry guys. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Bailey The Dark Knight Rises is a brill movie! DH and I went and saw it last weekend! And mmmmm you are making me want nachos! :)

Cheryl, I remember that we were on a thread with her a few months back! I don't remember her being so.... you know.... rough? LOL. Maybe it's the pregnancy hormones making her crazy!?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Tawn rough as a badgers ass lol... Wasn't like tht on the thread we were on. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You're as chatty as ever ladies xx

Just got back from the hospital, the scan was over and done with in 10 mins. The contrast dye made my heart race and gave me a yuck taste in my mouth but nothing serious so I just had to wait 15 mins before they would let me go home.

Unfortunately I have to wait until my pre op assessment next Tuesday to find out my results, I'll never moan about the tww again x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Tawn and Cheryl you made me chuckle!! Rough as a badgers ass!! haha!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol cath. Cx

Aw mrs d the 2ww will fly by every time for u now. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hahahahaha Tawn I know exactly what you mean and I thought exactly the same thing coz I was on a thread with her too!! Rough as a badgers ass lol Cheryl :rofl:

And yeah thanks ladies, oh had agreed that 2014 to get married. That way I still get to plan and tell people we are getting married but with less financial stress. I just didn't want to completely cancel it! 

Thanks for all the advice ladies much appreciated 

And Cheryl yes I am exactly the same, convinced I was bleeding yesterday!! But just creamy cm!!

Bless my mum just rung me and said she's worked out when my 12 week scan will be and she's on holiday til the Wednesday that week so I've to make sure I book the scan for the thurs or fri so she can be there xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I'm glad it was all quick, sorry you have to wait yet again!! But Tuesday will be here before you know it!!


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey that is so sweet! Glad your mum is so excited, you deserve it after your bf's lukewarm reaction!!!!

Cheryl, rough as a badger's ass LOL:haha:

MrsDuck, glad it went as well as could be. We will do what we can to help you pass the time! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, it was lovely I feel all excited now coz they were happy!!

Just need to tell his parents! Isn't wrong if I send him over alone to tell them?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww that's so nice of your mum she sounds really excited for you bailey, we are only allowed to take one person in with us to a scan here, it's good that you can take a few people with you x

It will take the pressure off you pushing your wedding back a year, but you can still do lots of planning and choosing things ready it will still be exciting x


----------



## MrsDuck

No I don't think it is wrong especially if they aren't going to be as excited as your mum, you don't need anyone bringing you down, but you could be pleasantly surprised and they may be really happy for you??? X

Tawn you sound like a lovely stepmum and it sounds like your ss really loves you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD im glad everything went ok hun :hugs: how you feeling??

Awww bless her Bailey, will you take her in the scan with you and oh xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just had a call from the hospital asking me to go back tomorrow as they would like to scan more of me, oh dear that doesn't sound very good, I'm now not very positive x


----------



## CherylC3

baileybubs said:


> Hahahahaha Tawn I know exactly what you mean and I thought exactly the same thing coz I was on a thread with her too!! Rough as a badgers ass lol Cheryl :rofl:
> 
> And yeah thanks ladies, oh had agreed that 2014 to get married. That way I still get to plan and tell people we are getting married but with less financial stress. I just didn't want to completely cancel it!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice ladies much appreciated
> 
> And Cheryl yes I am exactly the same, convinced I was bleeding yesterday!! But just creamy cm!!
> 
> Bless my mum just rung me and said she's worked out when my 12 week scan will be and she's on holiday til the Wednesday that week so I've to make sure I book the scan for the thurs or fri so she can be there xxx

So glad you hav got it too was para lol. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs D glad it was over quickly, a week will go so quickly xx

Just did my OPK and it was def a darker line than on Sunday...the test line is normal thickness but one edge is much darker like the test line...not seen one like that b4.....any thoughts? Hoping it's not picking up HCG but then I guess if it was it wouldnt be darker than Sun would it?

Can't work out how to attach the photo as I'm on iPad....techy bimbo! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh mrs d hope everything is ok. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs D it is good they're being thorough xx


----------



## MrsDuck

They were thorough today they took lots of scans I can't help think the worst if they are calling me back to scan more of me


----------



## cupcake1981

xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I didn't mean to sound abrupt cupcake I was just in a bit of shock at my phonecall, when I read back I sounded awful I'm sorry x


----------



## Tawn

Oh mrsduck, how stressful!! I am sure everything is fine, maybe the technician just ballsed up one of the scans and it's not very clear? :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't be silly Mrs D i didn't take it like that, can't imagine the stress you must be feeling xx I'm sure Tawn is right.....we are all here for you xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

baileybubs said:


> Awww Shellie I am so sorry hun. I really thought this was your month. Whats your wedding date hun? Are you bothered about having a newborn at your wedding? Coz I was going to stop ttc in November, 10 months before my wedding date. I always said I wouldnt be able to get married whilst pregnant though.

Getting married on July 27th next year. I would love to have a newborn at the wedding. I'd rather not be pregnant when i get married, as my mum already bought my dress. I figure I only have this cycle (and maybe the next one) to get pregnant otherwise I'm cutting it really close with wedding day. My cycles seem to be around 32-35 days.This cycle according to FF I'm Oing on my birthday (29th) so we'll see. But I donno if i stop or not as I don't want to b pregnant then but I also hate the though of not trying for a good 8 months or so (assuming its safe to try just before wedding as I shouldn't show until I'm at least 3 months along?)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Mrsd!!! I'm sure its just what Tawn said,maybe one of them ballsed it up,also if you weren't getting called in to discuss the result until next week then surely they don't know anything today would they? I bet your mind is everywhere hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Can someone tell me where the terrible thread is please. I want to read it


----------



## Poppy84

Oh mrs duck. I'm sure they wouldn't know anything already from today's test. Loads of love


----------



## cathgibbs

It's something like July august testers hun the last few pages xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Think it's August September testers...x

Mrs d probably made an arse of it like cath said I got a call to hand in another urine sample as they didn't label it bloody nhs I told them no because they hav taken blood. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with everyone mrs d, probably just a balls up of one if the scans, they wouldn't be able to tell so soon surely! I hope all is ok, they should really have explained to you why though. 

Shellie I think you should just continue ttc next couple of cycles and make a decision when a decision is needed. I was trying to decide all this too and then got my BFP and it was no longer an issue so PMA hopefully next month is your month and so it won't matter! Did that make sense lol!!


----------



## Tawn

I understood you Bailey! lol. 

Can I just say, I have felt really calm so far this TWW, trying not to obsess TOO much over symptoms or testing early, but now all of a sudden I am *DYING* to know if this is our cycle! Hahah, only 6dpo and feel the urge to "pull a Cath" and start testing! :winkwink: I won't, but just had to get some of that energy out before I burst!

I think I am going to go watch a chick flick on Netflix or read 50 shades of Grey (for real this time, got to see what all the hype is about!) to distract myself!


----------



## Tawn

PS: holy moly Bailey! I just saw your ticker. Are you really 6 weeks already! Wow, this time has flown! It will be your 8 week scan before you know it!


----------



## Bumpblues82

feel crap that i have to start all over again u all will be preg and 12 weeks plus by the time i get another bfp :(


----------



## CherylC3

Ha ha Tawn pull a cath and test lol.. I started testing at 8dpo lol... It is ur month Hun. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Bump I know you are hurting physically and emotionally right now, and we are here for you but remember there are plenty of women on this thread (myself included) who haven't even had a bfp since their miscarriage. Or have miscarried as well since their first and have been blessed to get their bfp again. 

To get pregnant again after my ectopic just to know I can would be a blessing. Plus there are a few women on here for very intense and sad/scary medical reasons can't ttc for months. 

Please try and keep your head up, you will be back ttc before you know it and as you've said before you get pg really really easily. Hopefully with the new drugs and help you will be getting, the next one will be your forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao pull a cath that's tickled me ladies!!! Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Glad you took it with all the love and affection it was intended Cath :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath you would be proud of me I did 2 opks in 3 hours tonight :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm teaching you well ladies,I'm proud of you all,just need you to test earlier and note often mwahahaaaa I love our little group xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol cupcake u can be Caths sidekick lol...xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol she will get cross with me when I'm in the TWW.....last time I was preg I didn't test til i was 2 weeks late! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies iv invited a lady from an ectopic thread she's Shelbysioux,she will be ttc the end of this month,iv told her how lovely albeit a tad crazy we all are xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake I feel line you have just cursed at me!!!! 2 weeks late?!?!!!!! Whaaaaaaaat!!! I'd be climbing the walls after 2 hours late lmfao xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Only cos I had a 6 wk cycle a couple of months b4 (usually 28 ds) and was just getting BFNs all the time.....didnt wanna get my hopes up.....but we will be properly ttcing now so I won't be able to wait! X


----------



## cupcake1981

You are funny, lol Cath 2 hours late!


----------



## Tawn

Cath tell Shelbysioux the more the merrier!


----------



## CherylC3

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies iv invited a lady from an ectopic thread she's Shelbysioux,she will be ttc the end of this month,iv told her how lovely albeit a tad crazy we all are xxx

Aw cath of course shes welcome the more the merrier :thumbup:
Extra chit chat lol :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Yep this group is awesome and more people makes it more awesome!!

Sorry ladies I am positively giddy this evening!!! Not only was batman fabulous, but told his parents when we got back and they were great!! Still no exuberant responses but no negative comments and lots of smiles, and asking whens the scan what's the due date. FIL was actually beaming when we said it he said "really??" with a great big smile yay!! So maybe I am the one who needs to stop being negative and expecting the worst from people!!

Btw you guys crack me up, I think that Cath you need to get commission from the people who sell opk's, you promote them so much to other people!!! In fact they could pay you for advertising them by giving you free opk's and hpts to feed your addiction!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for all your support ladies I'm feeling a bit better about it now I'm sure you are right they wouldn't know that quickly if something was up surely?? Well I've decided I'm not going to let it upset me even if there is something majorly wrong there is nothing I can do about it so I'm just getting on with life until i get my results then deal with it then (bailey do you like my PMA)

I'm sat here chuckling to myself I love doing a cath haha

Cupcake 2weeks late!!! Cath I don't know about 2 hours could you do 2 minutes late haha

The more the merrier cath (I love this thread and all you lovely ladies) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad all went well with the in laws to be, I'm really pleased they are being supported and genuinely happy for you. I bet you are on cloud 9 xx


----------



## baileybubs

PMA all the way mrs duck and I love that attitude you are so strong! I very much admire how well you are coping with all this and still have time to support us and give us advice and egging us on!! You are an amazing lady, as are all you ladies on this thread!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww im glad they were happy for you hun maybe the mc made them realise how much they did want a grandchild??? We went to the cinema Saturday,I did fancy an afternoon of apple bobbing but a McDonald's followed by Ted sorted me out. Go and see Ted ladies it will cheer you up!!

Lmfao I know hun I'm a woman possessed,came home to some more opks,I got 72 now Woohooo Haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> If any of you say prayers I would be grateful for one tonight asking for my cancer not to have spread further than my thyroid x




baileybubs said:


> PMA all the way mrs duck and I love that attitude you are so strong! I very much admire how well you are coping with all this and still have time to support us and give us advice and egging us on!! You are an amazing lady, as are all you ladies on this thread!!

I agree Mrsd you are fab your so strong I also admire you hun I really do xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d PMA all the way Hun...xx

Bailey glad it went so well. Xx

cath u defo deserve commission lol... Or a VIP loyalty card lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xxxx

72!! How long will that keep you going? A couple of cycles or a couple of days? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Let's lighten the mood I hear they are making a movie of 50 shades who would get your vote to play Christian Grey?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath I have about 45 OPKs and ordered another 20 HPTs yesterday....I'm so excited about ttcing....have had quite darkish lines on my opks tonite (both of them lol) so might start temping tomo to although I'm crap at remembering!

Mrs d great PMA, you are doing so well xx

Bailey so happy you had a great reaction from both sets of parents I think Cath Is right that since last time theyve got used to the idea and will be so excited this time xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh great question mrs d....I have been wondering that since I read it.....


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, yeah I think they must have guessed that we were ttc after the mc and I think I may have misjudged how much it may have affected my in laws too!!

Wow cupcake and Cath soooo many sticks to pee on, soooo little time lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I've heard rumours it will be Channing Tatum


----------



## MrsDuck

As soon as I heard it could become a film one person sprang to mind immediately Ian somerhalder who plays Damon in the vampire diaries, I think he would be perfect


----------



## MrsDuck

Who?? I'll google him


----------



## MrsDuck

I've never heard of him......I think I'm getting old


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes bailey so true....so many sticks....

Yum either of those work for me!


----------



## MrsDuck

Come on you lot humour me who's your ideal man besides your dh/oh of course :winkwink:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I don't kno mrs d I love mark wright bu no chance will he be playing mr grey. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I don't really like these youngsters like Channing Tatum (he's in that new magic mike mrs d), I prefer some of the older ones like George Clooney and Brad Pitt. Although I do loooove Tom Hardy in a weird "hard man" kinda way.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no not mark wright lol, he's very pretty but I don't like pretty, I like manly men that aren't afraid to have stubble lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Totally get the Tom Hardy thing Bailey......


----------



## CherylC3

I do like stubble but mark wright is very hot :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's funny how we all have totally different tastes. I went out tonight for a pizza with a friend that I've known most of my life that I went to school with and we have never clashed over boyfriends, we have totally different tastes and that clearly hasn't changed as there were a couple of male waiters serving us and she was saying how nice looking they were and they just looked like greasy slime balls to me


----------



## MrsDuck

I get the mark wright thing especially when he was in the jungle, not normally my type but ...


----------



## cupcake1981

I have always liked the geeky type....but my hubs is totally the opposite....altho he recently had to get glasses which I LOVE!


----------



## CherylC3

My hubby is geeky he's got new geek sheek glasses he's very tasty in them lol. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Love it Cheryl xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I personally dont normally like men who spend more time on their appearance than me, hence why I like Tom Hardy, but I do think Beckham is gorgeous!

I'm a little bit in love with Christian Bale at the mo coz I've just watched Batman. We've just come home and are now watching the last Batman lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

My oh used to be a boxer and has a fair few tattoos on his arms and chest, opposite of a geek but I always used to go for geeks, as I was one myself!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh Gerard Butler....hes nice, a bit rough round the edges....and I've met him ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yeah Gerard butler!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## CherylC3

Oh Gerard butler lovely. ;)


----------



## Poppy84

I can't find the terrible thread. Which forum is it in?

Gerald buttler as mr grey. Omg!!!!!!!!! My legs shake at the thought hehe


----------



## MrsDuck

I could take or leave Gerard Butler but oooh David Beckham he gets better looking with age mmm


----------



## baileybubs

Oh forgot to say, Tawn I'm technically 6 weeks today, but that only coz I had 5 week cycle lol, I only O'd on cd21 so I reckon I'm only 5 weeks but my gp and midwife will only go off my LMP so I am classed as 6 weeks. And I won't get my scan til 12 weeks but it will be here before I know it lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

An Easter baby how cute x


----------



## baileybubs

I'd never thought of that mrs d!


----------



## baileybubs

Just looked it up and Easter Monday is April Fools day and I'm due the day after!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw is it? It's early next year then. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah really early. We're expecting Easter babies Cheryl!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and poppy it was August/September BFPs in TTCAL forum


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw how lovely you two xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies

Sorry for tmi here but me and oh haven't dtd since I got my BFP coz I was too scared! Well we just dtd and I am feeling so much better (in more ways than one lol!!) but so relieved in a way that we have done it now and I'm not panicking as much. I don't know why I got it in my head that it was going to do harm or something. Mc takes the joy out of everything sometimes doesnt it!!


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Oh and poppy it was August/September BFPs in TTCAL forum

Found it
Thanks


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sorry for tmi here but me and oh haven't dtd since I got my BFP coz I was too scared! Well we just dtd and I am feeling so much better (in more ways than one lol!!) but so relieved in a way that we have done it now and I'm not panicking as much. I don't know why I got it in my head that it was going to do harm or something. Mc takes the joy out of everything sometimes doesnt it!!

We have hardly dtd at all. Only a few times I think. I refused to do it at all until I was 12 weeks as I had heard it could cause spotting. I know the spotting can be common after sex when ur pregnant but I think any sight of blood for whatever reason would completely freak me out.Turns out I havnt had any spotting this whole pregnancy anyway


----------



## baileybubs

Not just me who's scared to death of it then!! Funny isn't it how we can't get enough so we can make a baby and then can't bring ourselves to do it once we know we have!! I'm hoping it doesn't cause any spotting but at least if it does I know why!!


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Not just me who's scared to death of it then!! Funny isn't it how we can't get enough so we can make a baby and then can't bring ourselves to do it once we know we have!! I'm hoping it doesn't cause any spotting but at least if it does I know why!!

Aparently it can loosen dried blood that's already there or something. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well I'm officially out. AF arrived properly this morning...

I'm ok but just feeling like it's not just the 2WW that does my head in now, I actually feel as though I just can't get on with my life until we get that sticky bean in there. Does that sound crazy? I just feel like it's completely consuming me and I can't 'function' properly while we're still TTC. I said that to hubby last night and he said (as nicely as possible) that he's over it too. I don't like how crazy the process makes me. At least I wasn't convinced this was _the_ month this month. And now I won't have MSness while we're away on holidays in early Sept. Maybe I'll get a BFP while we're away (or on Fathers' Day before we go).

And it just sucks too that I swear my periods are more paniful since MC then they ever were before. Talking about kicking someone when they're down! My sanitary product wrapper even gave me a stat this morning on how many babies are born around the world every minute and I was like "that's a bit insentitive, thanks wrapper, for someone who's clearly got their period!!".

Thank I'll have some ice cream...


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mummy2 I'm so sorry!! It really sounded like this month was it for you!! Maybe the universe wants you to have a lovely Fathers Day BFP! I really hope next month is your month hun! And yeah that statistic on your wrapper was really unfair!! Why would they put that there when the product is clearly meant for someone who is not pregnant!! I'm so sorry hun, it probably doesn't help when we are convincing you that you are pregnant and trying to get you to test!


----------



## Knightcla

Hope this is my month.
Cmon BFP!


----------



## CherylC3

Poppy an bailey I told hubby there is asex ban till 12 wks lol cos everytime I mc we :sex: the day b4 so I'm sticking to my guns no sex but we can do other stuff... Il prob giv in at our 8 or 9 wk scan lol...cx

Mummy2 I'm so sorry Hun but I think you will be making a holiday baby... At least ur on cd1 and ready to start again. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I'm so sorry we were all so sure this was your month, and to get a kick in the mouth from your sanitary wrapper!! I'm sure you will get your fathers day bfp xx

I'm with you on being too scared to bd when pg x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that true ladies? No Dtd when preg.....we did it quite a lot when I was preg, my sex drive strangely went into overdrive.....god I hope that didn't cause my MMC :(

So sorry mummy....this will be your month xx

Mrs D good luck for the hospital today hon xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhh I love the oldies too the cast of expendables has all my dream mean yummmmmm 

Awwww mummy I'm so sorry hun but like you said this cycle you can test on fathers day just like you did on dd!!! Hope the ice cream was nice :hugs:

Ladies I was just thinking of when I get pregnant and iv realised I won't be happy,I'd be petrified until 12week scan,that's no way to act when pregnant is it :-/ xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Me to Cath :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we all will cath, one of the many downsides of having a mc, it robs you of your enjoyment x

Mummy no bding is just our preference there is nothing on dr google that says bding leads to mcs xx

Is anyone doing anything nice today? Anyone with a day off? It's a beautiful day here today shame I have to go to work my sunbed is calling me


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah think everyone thts had a mc is terrified when pg... No I'm working 12 till 8 it's gorgeous here too :( but I'm having a easy week so can't complain. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

its cloudy here :-( Going to be lovely towards the end of the week, tempted to book the day off again!!

Ohhh i slept late today :-( not by 5 or 10 minutes byt 1 hour and 35 minutes! but still was only 10 minutes late for work!!

MrsD what time is your scan today xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You did well only being 10 mins late x

My scan is at 3.30 today


----------



## cathgibbs

I got ready in 9 minutes lol, i normally get the 7.10 bus then the 7.38 train but had to get the 8.10 bus and 8.38 train, i was like a mad woman rushing through town and the moment i got to my desk, still in my coat i had a stupid woman i work with come and ask me questions about a file!? Gimmie a chance to sit down!!!! Arghhh!!

are you going to ask why they wanted another scan today? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope your day improves x
Yeah I'll ask but I doubt they will tell me anything until Tuesday


----------



## CherylC3

Cath go u thts gd.. I thot u were going to say u were an hr late lol..x

Mrs d hope u get on ok... Def ask them why they wanted to see u again. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks ladies for being so lovely. I just feel like this whole TTC business being so difficult and tense is ruining my life!! Lol (probably a bit drastic). And I know you probably all feel the same way. Honestly though, it's robbing me of my happiness in other areas of my life. Even with just being able to enjoy my DD... :cry: Today I was cranky and upset because AF had arrived, and she doesn't deserve for her Mummy to be like that.

Good luck with your scan today Mrs Duck xx Praying for you.

Well done Cath on hardly even being late with that epic sleep-in! I hate when people get all in your face when you're clearly busy/running late/flustered.

Cupcake - some GPs will recommend no BDing in early pregnancy just as a precaution if you've had bleeding or loss before. I wouldn't worry that it's had anything to do with you MCing though. I think really, beans are pretty resilliant and most things won't cause any problems for a pregnancy (just like they say that if you're going to MC, there's nothing you can do to prevent it).

How are you feeling today Cheryl?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Mummy I totally get what u just said about it running ur life and u not being able to get on I feel the same and feel crap my ds and oh have to go thru it all too x


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy_2_One said:


> Thanks ladies for being so lovely. I just feel like this whole TTC business being so difficult and tense is ruining my life!! Lol (probably a bit drastic). And I know you probably all feel the same way. Honestly though, it's robbing me of my happiness in other areas of my life. Even with just being able to enjoy my DD... :cry: Today I was cranky and upset because AF had arrived, and she doesn't deserve for her Mummy to be like that.
> 
> Good luck with your scan today Mrs Duck xx Praying for you.
> 
> Well done Cath on hardly even being late with that epic sleep-in! I hate when people get all in your face when you're clearly busy/running late/flustered.
> 
> Cupcake - some GPs will recommend no BDing in early pregnancy just as a precaution if you've had bleeding or loss before. I wouldn't worry that it's had anything to do with you MCing though. I think really, beans are pretty resilliant and most things won't cause any problems for a pregnancy (just like they say that if you're going to MC, there's nothing you can do to prevent it).
> 
> How are you feeling today Cheryl?

Aw Hun PMA... I'm gd thanks just wish the next few wks wud fly by wish I cud sleep till 12 wks lol..x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bumpblues82 said:


> Mummy I totally get what u just said about it running ur life and u not being able to get on I feel the same and feel crap my ds and oh have to go thru it all too x

It's just awful. It's all consuming, and not just around O time or testing time, it just feel ongoing. I know I've only had 2 losses and in comparison to the journey of others that's nothing, but we've now been TTC number 2 for as long as we tried with DD and have lost 2 babies along the way. I'm becoming very aware of how old she'll be by the time we have another one too and whether it's silly or not that upsets me. It's funny, I didn't mind waiting for her nearly as much as I care about how much older she's getting while we try for another baby. I wanted a 2.5-3 year gap and now she'll be 3 at the youngest. Who knows how much longer it will take? It's heartbreaking.

I had a big cry today...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

We also pray at bedtime for "another baby to join our family some time soon", and the other night DD prayed that line all by herself for the first time. Pretty impressive for a 2 year old. I nearly cried.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh mummy, get it all out hun, you deserve a big cry!! Like Cheryl said though, PMA love, hopefully we will be in the 2ww together and ill certainly make that enjoyable with my constant POAS syndrome, i know it seems hard right now cause the ugly witch showed her face but you will WILL WILL get your rainbow baby, may take a few cycles but you will get your BFP before xmas hun ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Cath x

And I know I haven't been through nearly as much as most of you ladies, so I'm sorry about that. I'm just very emotional right now about everything. DH is being amazing though, and so are all of you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont be silly hun, we have all suffered a loss and thats bad enough, im glad you have a great DH with you, i know its really frustrating but you will get your rainbow baby! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Big hugs Mummy you will get there, we all will. Don't worry about the age gap between your dd and your rainbow, she will adore her little sibling whatever the age gap. Everything happens for a reason and when you get your rainbow you will realise what that reason was xx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

Can I join you? I definately need a lucky thread :)


----------



## cathgibbs

of course hun!! this is a very lucky thread, very chatty thread and a very PMA thread! xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks :) I have been ttc for 13 months, I had 2 early mc's and since my last mc in January I haven't been close to a bfp, I think I have an issue with ovulation and my cycles are all over the place. Sorry to read about your losses, but looks like you haven't got long until you are ttc again :) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi thurl30

Sorry for your losses, these ladies are the best.....I only joined a few days ago and they are so welcoming....Cath is right there is so much PMA on here it's contagious xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you been to a dr or anyone hun for any aids? are you using anything right now? im pretty rubbish when it comes to knowing what to take etc, we have only been trying since Oct/Nov, when we really tried by dtd during my fertile days we caught, just hoping i can continue a pregnancy past 6 weeks! Yep i try beginning of Sept or whenever i Ov after this cycle, its taking ages though and my OPKs are alost invincible ARGH!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Cupcake, sorry to hear about your loss too :hugs: x

I haven't been to a dr for help yet, I have a week off work in September and I'm planning to book an appointment for then. The first thing I want to do is confirm whether I have pcos, I suspect that's one of my issues. I am getting so fed up now though I started taking soya this cycle, and I started temping too. I have tried opk's but I never get a positive so I have given up on that. So do you have regular cycles? are you in consultation with a doc about ttc? x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well looks like my last pregnancy was my last we were going back to see the dr that did the biopsy but we can't afford the consultation fee :( do no one last try for us that's it I'm done I give up


----------



## thurl30

Bumpblues so sorry to hear about your losses, sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

*Mummy*, I am so sorry to hear you are having a down day. :hugs: To be honest, I think what I have realized over the last 4 months of ttc after the miscarriage is that AF will always be painful emotionally. I think that it is because, as "mothers" (whether we already have children or not) we love our children so much even before they are conceived. Each month that you try and make a baby, and then wait for weeks wondering if they are there, if they are safe, if they know that you love them already, etc etc. they are already a child in your heart--even if they don't exist physically.

To have AF come is a little bit of a loss of the baby your heart desires, so I think you should let yourself grieve and not feel guilty about it. And eventually the cycle moves on and you start dreaming and hoping again about the next baby you and DH will make.... Does that make sense? Just know that we are all here to support you and completely understand where you are coming from :hugs:

*MrsDuck*, I am thinking of you today. I know they probably won't give you any answers, but I will keep my fingers crossed that they say something like "Well so-and-so messed up the first set of scans". :hugs: hun

*Cupcake*, YAY for darker OPKs! Hope O comes soon for you!

*Bump*, I am sorry that you don't feel you can ttc anymore. All I can hope is that you finally being able to not be in the awful cycle that ttc and loss is will allow you to focus more on your DS ad DH and get back to the newlywed stage and happy version of you that you were talking about the other day. All of these awful losses just go to show you how much of a miracle you DS is :hugs:

*Thurl*, welcome to the thread! I am so sorry for you losses. I really think you will love the ladies in here, they are the best support group I have found on bnb and I wouldn't be able to get through all the pain of ttcal with out them!

AFM, I have zero pregnancy or TWW symptoms today. My nipples are barely even sore anymore, spots are almost entirely cleared up, no nausea or cramps, nada :shrug: Must have been dodgy fish after all! But I am almost grateful that the symptoms have tapered off because it will make me more prepared if it is a bfn on Sunday rather than having my hopes dashed really hard. And then if I am blessed with a BFP, it will be a happy surprise!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Tawn

Thanks for the welcome, it's so important to have a supportive network of people to talk to, and none of my friends and family no we are ttc. I notice you are from Suffolk, me too! :)

I am 5dpo today (well according to FF), so you're only 2 days ahead of me, looks like we will be testing roughly about the same time. I'm off sick with bronchitis at the moment though, so not entirely sure if ovulation has been predicted properly. 

Sorry to hear your symptoms have disappeared, but I do agree with what you said about symptoms getting your hopes up, sending you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Tawn

Wow, I rarely meet anyone on bnb in my neck of the woods! Where in Suffolk do you live? We just moved from Ipswich and now live in Stowmarket.

And I am so glad to have someone on the thread in the TWW with me, currently it is only me by my lonesome so it will be nice to have someone to suffer through the next 7 days or so with!


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got any signs of PCOS then thurl? If you do have that there are plenty of options they have for you to concieve naturally dont they? Im not clued up about PCOS sorry hun i have just noticed it under a few tickers on bnb, well i am awaiting a date to see my consultant as iv had a mc and an ectopic but my ectopic puzzled the ds cause after mtx my hcg continued to rise and when they done the LAP they noticed my tube was not that enlarged so my dr called me a medical mystery so wants to see me again lol, i did have to chase them up for an apt as they couldnt find my name on the list....typical NHS!!

Tawn :hugs: You never know hun, like you said it could suprise you with a BFP on Sunday!! i have everything x for you my love, if this month isnt your month there is always next month, ill be joining you in the 2ww then love aslong as my stupid OPKS get dark, i wanted to bring them to work today but bloody slept late! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thurl30

that's mad, I live in Ipswich but I work in Needham Market :haha: 

Yes I'm in the tww with you (well I think I am), my cycles are all over the place so I can never be 100% sure, but regardless I will be testing in about a weeks time :)


----------



## Tawn

Cath, don't stop chasing up your consultant! Gives you something to do this month, and then next month will be here before you know it! Can't wait to have you back ttc with us!

Thurl, crazy! It's funny cause on this thread we are literally spread over every corner of the UK, so it's fun to have someone close by! That must be frustrating to not know exactly when you o'd. Fx'd you get a big BFP next week! Do you have any TWW symptoms?


----------



## thurl30

Cath I'm not massively clued up on pcos, but I think I have a few symptoms so I want the doc to check it out. Sorry to hear what you've been through, make sure you get that appt, wishing you lots of luck for ttc again :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Tawn that's really funny, what are the chances of speaking to someone so close? :) I never get any symptoms, but I did have 3 days of light spotting last week which is really unusual for me, it must have been down to ovulation that's all I can put it down to. On Sunday I got a terrible sore throat, Monday it turned in to a full on cold, and then yesterday I thought it was going to my chest so saw the doc this morning and she said it's bronchitis, not the typical tww symptoms I'm guessing :haha: So you haven't got any symptoms at the moment?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn what you said to Mummy was lovely, so true.

Don't panic if your not feeling symptoms yet it doesn't mean anything....don't think I felt anything til I was late, keeping fxd for you xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Tawn. That does make sense about loving babies that we're not even sure are there, so in that way I guess it's normal to grieve every time AF shows. Thanks for helping me feel normal, I really appreciate it xx

Welcome Thurl :wave: I was thought to have PCOS back before I conceived DD because I had mid-cycle pain all the time and irregular periods after coming off BC. I had an ultrasound and they found something like 35 cysts on one ovary and 28 on the other, but my blood-work want consistent with PCOS. In any case they told me I was very unlikely to conceive naturally (at age 22) and offered us specialist help after just 3 months of trying. We declined (I really felt that God was promising me a baby) and fell naturally 6 months later.

I used an ovulation method called the Billings Method to help pinpoint O and we fell the first month doing that. Google Billing Method of ovulation if you want more info. I've fallen twice more in now 5 cycles that I've actually been slightly more regular and ovulated, and I don't temp or do opks. It might work for you (and any of you lovely ladies for that matter) too.

I'm off to bed now. Have a great day girls x


----------



## thurl30

Hi mummy, that's an amazing story, so pleased to hear you managed to conceive naturally :) Sorry to see you have also experienced MC's :hugs:

I will google the billing method, thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## CherylC3

thurl30 said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Can I join you? I definately need a lucky thread :)

Hey :wave: of course Hun you hav came to the right place. Xx:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies il catch up later was just checking in for lunch and to check on my little gus boy. Cx it's his birthday today and I forgot lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Thurl welcome!! This group really is awesome! Everyone on here is so lovely! And sorry for your losses hun. I hope you can get to see a doctor for suspected pcos. But good luck in the 2ww first, who knows you may not need an appointment!!

Tawn - got everything crossed for you that it wasn't just dodgy fish and you do get a BFP!!

Cheryl - hope you are feeling ok, find anything to help the constipation? Nothings working for me!!

Mummy2 - oh I am so sorry you are feeling so terrible Hun. But I agree totally with what Tawn said, it's so hard at everytime during the cycle but when that dreaded witch shows its like someone ripping your dreams away. But now you are cd1 again and can go all out again to make a fathers day BFP baby!!! PMA, this is your month hun!

Shellie - how are you today hun?

Cath - wow, only 10 mins late impressive!! Although I hate days that start like that!! Hope it got better for you!!

Dani - are you all packed for your hol yet?

Bump - cant you be referred to a specialist through the nhs so you don't have to pay hun? It seems odd that you'd have to pay for a consultation after everything you've been through?

Fletch - come back we miss you!!

Cupcake - yay for darker opk hun!! Make sure you are bd'ing like bunnies lol!!

Lynton - hows things looking today, any sign of O?

Albamka - any O pain feelings yet?

Mrs d - I hope all goes well today and they actually tell you why you had to go back. Thinking of you!

Ttcbabyisom - how are you today?

AFM - I was wide awake last night til gone 2am. Not ill or anything just wide awake! So now I'm off for a nap before my driving lesson.....ahhhh I love my comfy bed!!!


----------



## Lynton81

Hey Bailey - you have worked hard on your correspondents today!!! Thanks for asking, I am good, think I am about 9dpo, but not sure as don't temp or opk yet, although I have bought some opks for next cycle if this one doesn't work out!! How's it going with the pregnancy? xxx:thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Its good thanks Lynton, although I am pretty tired, but that's fine. I'm happy to be tired!! My bed has become my new best friend! Just can't wait to the 12 week scan, only 6 more weeks to go!! 

Are you planning on testing soon then Lynton?


----------



## Lynton81

Ha ha, already have - twice!! Another poas addict here!! I still thought at 8dpo that it might show up even though I didn't even get a faint line till 12dpo last time!! ha ha.

Just caught up a bit and you lot are hilarious. Why were you scared to tell the in-laws? Good they were happy though! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I was only scared because they didnt seem very enthusiastic last time, sometimes think they get the idea we aren't ready yet.


----------



## Lynton81

I see, well at least they are happy now! 
I do think that mc makes us much more ready for parenthood as we had something that we lost and then we are trying to get it back and I think it makes us more grateful for another chance. Hope all the lucky threaders get another chance. xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lynton your pic is sooooo cute!!! How you feeling hun, im glad your a POAS addict too YAY!! 

Bailey how you feeling hunny??

Im having a mare of a day :-( Sleep late, didnt bring much food, have no chocolate, havent spoken to oh all day, we normally speak about 30 times via txt and calls etc but he has a crappy temp phone while his is being replaced and it doesnt receive my txts for some reason (Convenient eh lol) and im not going to see him till 11pm, my grandad got his results at 2pm from all his bipsies and no1 from my family is answering my txts to see what the results are :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies :wave: I got to my appointment early and they saw me straight away which was good, they said it was for completeness my consultant wanted all of my lungs scanning which apparently they didn't do yesterday so that makes me feel a little better

Welcome to our lovely thread thurl you will find everyone is lovely and our thread is full of PMA. I hope you get your bfp soon x

Bailey have you tried ice cream to loosen things up? Eat a huge bowl of ice cream it alway makes me go. Enjoy your nap and have a great driving lesson, are you booking your test today? 

When is fletch due back? I she managed lots of tent bding.

Mummy sorry you are having a tough time at the moment, stay strong and I'm sure we will all have our rainbow babies in our arms soon xx

Tawn I hope you get your surprise bfp x

Dani I hope you are well and all is good with your photography, when do you go away?

Cath has your day improved?

Cupcake you'll soon be in the tww, keep bding x

Cheryl, ttcbaby, lynton, poppy, albamka, bump, shellie, love, i hope you are all well xxx

I'm sure I've missed someone wow there are lots of us now, I'll never get any work done haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you've got competition on the poas addiction haha

Don't read anything into it hun you know what hospitals are like they are probably still there waiting to be seen xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww See Mrsd!! it was all good :-D!!!! atleast its put your mind at ease and at least you have a very thorough DR which is good!! When do you get the results now hun is it next Friday? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No chocolate I don't know if I could cope! 

I only have to wait til next Tuesday for my results, I'll get them at the time of my pre op assessment


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Cath you've got competition on the poas addiction haha
> 
> Don't read anything into it hun you know what hospitals are like they are probably still there waiting to be seen xx

Hhmmmm doubt it MrsD, my mother just txt to say she will ring me later she doesnt want to call me when im in work, i know its bad news now as she normally doesnt care and she rings my work phone etc! 

HMPH!! xxx


----------



## Lynton81

Me and Cath sat on the loo, with our sticks!! ha ha, we could create a little rhyme about it!!

Did you poas or wait for af Bailey? xx

Hope you are ok Mrs D. xxx


----------



## Tawn

MrsDuck that is great news! Well I know it is not techincally NEWS but the fact that they just needed a different set of scans is much better than what they could have said! Only 6 sleeps until you get your results hun!

Lynton, glad to hear we have another TWW! I was all alone and now you and Thurl are here to suffer with me! :haha: Have you had any symptoms?

Cath, so sorry hun. Not much I can say, just know we are here for you and make sure you call your mum back when you are at home just in case and then you can have a massive cry if you need to. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Not necessarily she might just think it is going to be a long call to explain everything that has been said xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn did you get the contracts that you were going for when you were having your conference calls?


----------



## Lynton81

Tawn yay - tww. I have had really strong symptoms for 3 months now and no BFP, I think my cycles are still settling down. I get really achey boobs and bloated just like when I was pg. Might go to docs if not pg this month as it is a bit weird.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies, we will see later.

MrsD are you allowed to drink or anything? If so why dont you have an nice large glass of wine tonight to unwind hun?

oohhhhh we have quite a few in the tww now dont we!!! Tawn your not alone ;-) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha lynton that put an image in my head I would rather forget x

I hope you do get your bfp this month but if you don't it might be worth a quick chat to your dr, it can't do any harm x


----------



## thurl30

Cath sorry to hear you have had a rubbish day, hope the phone call with your mum goes ok :hugs:

I'm just watching Jezza Kyle show, makes me so mad :growlmad:


----------



## MrsDuck

I hoping for the best for your grandad hun x

I have to drink as much as possible to flush through my kidneys from the contrast dye but no one told me to avail alcohol so I might just do that x

Oh and cath I talked my dh into buying a new sofa yesterday as there was a sale on but it is going to take 12-14 weeks to be delivered booo


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhhhhhh have a few glasses of vino hun! i think i may after iv done Zumba! do you have a weird taste after the dye or anything??

Oh Well done hun!!!! Woop!! what colour, where from?! iv hinted for a new one but we are stuck having corner sofa's cause of the shape of our room soooooooooooooooo iv asked for the 2 rooms to be knocked into 1 and french doors leading out onto the garden lmfao! i best get pregnant soon as all i want to do is waste money on the house lol! i bet ordering your sofa cheered you up a little bit hun! xxx

Ohhhh i love Jezza but i know what you mean about making you feel mad!!! there are never any decent people on there!! xxx


----------



## thurl30

Mrs Duck congrats on the new sofa :)

I'm now watching something about orange county housewives, I never realised how bad daytime tv is :wacko: I'm looking forward to the olympic diving tonight though, and hopefully after another nights rest I can go back to work tomorrow :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya everyone!! Sorry I went AWOL again, you ladies talk sooo much and its hard to keep up! Hope you are all well! x x x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Mrs D I'm glad the hospital went well, it's good they are being thorough but I guess it would have been nice for them to say that on the phone to you last night rather than make you worry! And yey for a new sofa!

OPKs have gone lighter again today which is odd, did a HPT to and that's now become the tiniest of faint lines so things are going in the right direction....maybe I imagined the darker line on the OPK yesterday...anyway it's irrelevant as we're not trying until after AF anyway!

Cath fxd the call with your mum goes ok xx

Bailey and Cheryl - how are you both today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you get a horrible taste in your mouth I don't know how to explain it but it's horrible a bit metalic maybe and you feel hot, I've just been trying to sit in the garden in the sun and normally it can never be too hot I'm a bit of a sun worshiper but I am sweating buckets.

I know what a result, it's just a 3 & 2 seater reclining leather sofa but mine was my mums so not my choice and I've had it for 10 years but dh said there was nothing wrong with it. The brown leather wasn't my first choice but dh didn't like the ones I chose so it was a compromise

Wow knocking 2 rooms into 1 would your in laws do that? But it sounds great x

thurl no you don't want to go back yet make the most of being off and the weather is going to be nice x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi wiggler how are you and bubs? 

Cupcake I find I get the start of a line on the opks for a couple of days then it goes faint again for a few days then a few days later I get my positive it's a bit odd but it keeps happening?? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes I only went on a driving lesson!! I can't keep up!!

Lynton - noooo I was not patient enough to wait for AF lol, I poas at 12dpo and it was BFP! In fact I peed on 2 sticks lol coz once I got a pretty good line on the frer I did a cb digi too and that was "pregnant 1-2 weeks" which was pretty good for 12dpo, so I may have ovulated a little earlier than I thought!

I'm doing good today thanks ladies thanks for asking! I was tired before but my nap must have rejuvenated me!

Mrs d - so glad that they told you and it was just to be thorough! Go get some lovely wine to drink in the sun!!
And yes he said I can book my test!! I've asked if I can book it first week of sept and he said he didn't see why not but suggested really hammering it in my own car and then maybe even doing the test in my own car if I feel better in that! So exciting!!

Cath - I hope all is ok with your grandad, or as best it can be hun. Big hugs to your family xxxxxxxxx

Argh there's flies all over my house, damn me leaving the back door open!!


----------



## baileybubs

And thurl, I saw a bit of jezza today at work and it made me cringe!!!

Hi Wiggler!! How's baby doing?? Do you know the sex yet? Or is it way too soon lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Wiggler just took a proper look at your avatar, what a beautiful little baby!!! Such a great scan picture!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay :happydance: no more horrible train and bus journeys for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope not!! I really hope I can pass first time, mainly beacuse its so expensive!!! £60 what a rip off!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know how much it costs here? Do you have to take a theory test first?


----------



## Wiggler

Scan was yesterdeay, it went amazing. I am a very very happy girly right now. After the MCs I have been so panicked and scared, I think I can relax a little bit now. Next scan is sep 26. Should find out the gender then x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've done my theory a couple of months ago, was really easy to be honest! Don't think the practical will be!! I did my reverse around a corner 4 times today, twice were perfect and twice shockingly bad!! So at the moment I've got a 50/50 chance of getting that right!!


----------



## thurl30

Congrats Wiggler, lovely picture too :)

Bailey passing your test will be one of the best things you will ever do, it is definately better to practice loads in your own car first though, just watch the bad habits don't creep in before you take your test :haha:

Ahhh so my hubs just got in from work, and he bought me a big bunch of flowers to make me feel better :)


----------



## MrsDuck

You've got a couple of weeks you'll have cracked it 100% of the time by then x

Wiggler that's great news, so exciting and not long til you find out the sex x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww thurl that's lovely of him x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d I hope so!! I'm one of these people who does better under pressure, I feel like I need to have the test booked so I have the pressure of it on me so I'll learn my manoevres better and make sure I get out in my car more.

Thurl - Awww how sweet of your hubby!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for the driving lesson Bailey,£60....bloody hell!!

My brother txt me on my way home to tell me,he was too upset,in the space of a week its travelled from his lungs to his liver,they have offered him chemotherapy but he's declined as he had to watch his son battle cancer and with chemotherapy he went down hill,Dr has given him 1-2 months,they aren't telling my nan its spread as she's ill and their afraid it will make her worse,I don't know seats upsetting me the most,my nan not knowing and my grandfather having to keep it a secret,the fact my grandfather will never see me pregnant or the fact that I can't answer the phone to my mother cause she's too upset,she txt me to say she's heartbroken......I absolutely adore my grandfather xxx

Mrsd I know hearing all of this isn't helping you bit it will be completely different with you,they have caught it all and you will be fine hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Cath I am so so sorry hun, I am devastated for you, I really am. How awful. Are they at least helping him to be comfortable. Oh I really I am so sorry Cath, it's so hard when something so terrible happens to someone you love xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

So so sorry Cath xxxxxxxx


----------



## thurl30

Cath I'm so sorry to hear that, such a horrible thing to hear about a loved one, sending you lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath I'm so very sorry to hear such terrible news but I understand why he has declined further treatment, I went through the same thing with my grandparents last year only my nan has dementia so she couldn't remember what she was told about his illness which in some ways was a blessing xx

We are all here for you hun, stay strong (but have a good cry too) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tthanks ladies,I think I just cried my heart out to my pillows oh is still working :-( I can't imagine my nan living without him when I visited last week she said to him 'your not going anywhere its our 60th wedding anniversary next year and we will have a big massive party' :-( bless them,he's such a strong man...

Oh Mrsd I can see why that would be a blessing bless her its bittersweet isn't it? 

Anyway I don't want to bring this thread into depression!!! 

Mrsd have you had a drink yet??? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Like I said we are all here for you so if you feel you want to talk about it please do xxx

No I didn't in the end as we didn't have any wine chilled but I did have a yummy Thai takeaway mmmm


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun,I'm sure ill take you up on that offer xxx

Ohhhh that sounds lovely!!! Only recently I tried Thai. Yummmm I haven't even thought about food,need to figure something out or oh won't be happy lol poor bugger has been working for 15 hours xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

15 hours wow, has he talked any more about moving away to work during the week or has he given up on that?

Have some comfort food hun and a nice dessert x


----------



## cathgibbs

I think its safe to say we won't have that discussion again,I told him point blank that I don't think its a relationship seeing each other on weekends especially as we want a baby.

I shouldbt really as I'm trying to tone up for holidays and just done an hour on zumba,first time this year iv done any exercise but sod it,pizza,chips and a few fabulous baker boys muffins I think lol did you have a nice dessert after your takeaway hun xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Wiggler- congratulations on ur scan. Glad everything is going well!

Cath- I'm so sorry hun!!!! Sending loads of love and prayers to u and ur family. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I don't blame you hun well done for putting your foot down.

No we didn't have a pudding tonight but I'm a chocoholic so I have had a galaxy bar x
Zumba Wow thats a full workout, you can afford to put a few calories back inside you after that workout x

Poppy I forgot to say before that I would love to have a surprise when I gave birth and not know the sex of the baby but I know I would give in I admire your will power x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mmmmm galaxy is the best!!! I never used to be a fan of chocolate until recently,munch on Mrsd!!! 

I know but I shouldn't really cause I need to tone up but ill have a better diet day tomorrow lol

Oh I could never not know I'm so impatient,well done if you can do it hun,my boss didst find out and she's kicking herself now as she wants to know a week before her due date lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Well my scan is a week tomorrow. We will see if I give in or not haha

Mrs duck- glad the appointment today was nothing to worry about


----------



## thurl30

mmmm Galaxy, MrsD that has to be the best chocolate there is :thumbup:

Cath hope you're doing ok :hugs:

I'm off to chill with a cuppa tea before bed now, but just wanted to say thanks for making me feel so welcome here, and I look forward to getting to know more about everyone, night night :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies so busy in here tonight...x

Cath :hugs: I'm sorry Hun hope ur ok..cxx

Bailey mines went back to the runs lol...xx

Mrs d thts gdu got took right away Hun and they just wanted to scan a different part of ur body. Xxx

Wiggler great scan pic Hun. Cx

Poppy can't wait for ur next scan Hun. Cx

Cupcake I'm gd thanks ow are u?cx

To all the other ladies how are u doin??xx

Afm no Change here just plodding along tired and big Achey :holly: lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath everyone deserves a treat especially you today x
If she managed to get to a week before due date then even I wouldn't give in then

Aww thurl that's lovely of you to say, enjoy your cuppa, night night x

Hi cheryl have you been a busy lady today?
Tired, achey, sore :holly: and the runs what a combination lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah was working 12 till 8 so my pgs are on:) 

Only working 4 hrs tomoro so going to hav a wee easy day.x

How are u mrs d? Is it u who's getting a new sofa?? Wot kind colour?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Mrsd that tickled me,what a combination lol

Cheryl you finding it hard not telling anyone? 

Thanks ladies,waiting for oh to come home,hate being on my own,ny cats buggered off out aswell Oohhhh Cheryl I almost forgot....Happy Birthday to your fur baby!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!!

I am shattered but happy tonight! Told my other best friend and she was really great. She did say that I had changed since the mc, like I was broken and was trying to fix myself (??) but she was lovely. She says she's gonna be texting me everyday to check I'm ok and said she'll be worrying for me! That's a different response than my other friend isn't it? 

Hope everyone else is ok tonight. Cath how are you doing? Big :hugs: for you and I hope you are alright. 

Mrs duck - all that talk of chocolate!!! It's my craving lol, and I have none. Normally I'm not a chocolate eater but seem to like sweet things now!!

Cheryl - wow still sore :holly: mine have eased off a bit but now it's immense exhaustion! I had a nap today and I'm still in bed already!!

What's everyone else up to?

Oh and has everyone else noticed the mobile site for bnb now? Has it always been there or is it new? It's awesome!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol thanks cath, it's hard not telling my parents but it will be worth it waiting till 8 or 10 wk scan wrapping up the scan pic and putting it in a frame for them to open... It's easier to not tell ppl when u hav had mcs. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I couldn't manage that Cheryl. I couldn't wait til 12 weeks to tell my mum, she'd have killed me lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh still sore lol... I'm tired too Hun... My mum will kno my reason for it tho.. Glad ur friends happy. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh how do I find the mobile site hun I need it lol I'm on here more than fb abduction that's sayin summit lol

Awww I'm glad your other bf was nuch note nicer and seems more caring!!!

Cheryl that's an Amazeballs of an idea!!! If I get my bfp in September I should get my 12week scan December time so I was gonna get merry xmas cards off moonpig and put the scan pic on the front...Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure your mum will understand and just be so happy to see that gorgeous scan picture!

Think I'm just gonna sleep whenever I can I think lol! Any morning sickness?


----------



## shelbysioux

Good Evening Ladies, I have been directed here by Cath! She said you were a lovely bunch and reading a little I can see you are all as ttc and baby obsessed as me so looks like I've come to the right place :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay Shelbysioux!!! Welcome hun,your in the right place xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi shelby and welcome!! Yes we are all ttc and baby mad, all poas addicts too and obsessed with seeing those lovely pink lines!!

Cath - there was just a small sentence at the top of the page saying click here to view mobile site


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah tht wud be great Cath. Cx

Only ms yesterday bailey was so sick :sick:


----------



## CherylC3

shelbysioux said:


> Good Evening Ladies, I have been directed here by Cath! She said you were a lovely bunch and reading a little I can see you are all as ttc and baby obsessed as me so looks like I've come to the right place :)

Hey :wave: lady how u doin??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh I don't like the Mobile version lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I quite like it! It makes all smileys look awesome and well big especially this one :holly:

Omg!! Was just on fb and workmate commented on her friends status (friend said she's fed up) apparently this friend could do with a vodka or two and hates being pregnant!! Can't wait for another two weeks so she can finally get back to "getting on it" round Blackpool with her mates and all the voddies she can drink!!!!

Seriously so mad right now!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Some ppl make me ragin. :(


----------



## CherylC3

I don't like the mobile site either but love tht smiley lol..x


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey-what had ur other friend said?
Sorry I'm still catching up


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Bailey I got a friend like that,she would be due a week after me,her status the other day was saying she's utter fed up of being pregnant cause she can't drink or smoke and her oh is doing her head in and she wishes things were diff,so do I love!!! Lol xxx 

Those boobies crack me up lok xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it was me cheryl I'm just getting a boring brown leather one as it was the compromise between what I wanted and what dh wanted. 

Welcome shelbysioux :wave:

Ooh no I haven't seen the mobile version and is there a bnb app yet?


----------



## baileybubs

Some people just don't know how lucky they are!

Poppy my other friend barely was excited and then we went out Saturday night for her birthday. I was staying at hers and she said we'd be getting 11pm train home, her and her bf got drunk, didn't really talk to me and decided we'd get the night bus back. I got in bed at 4am. I was so tired I cried uncontrollably!!! She also didn't say anything when I said I was worried about miscarrying again. She didn't seem bothered.


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks for your welcomes! Lovely to see all your :BFP: s! Some of you are so strong I don't know how I would cope with some of the things you have been through!
I am currently umming and aaahhhing over whether to start ttc again when I ov around 24th of this month. The 20th will be 12 weeks since I had the metho shot for an ectopic. I think deep down though I have made up my mind as some Clearblue opk's accidentally 'fell' into my basket in sainsburys today! :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad your other friend is much more excited about your pregnancy x

Cheryl that's a lovely idea with the scan for a special occasion x

Poppy I'm just playing catch up too, this thread moves so fast


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I'm like that too shelby. I make a decision and continue to umm and ahh when really I know what I'm gonna do lol! I like how they accidentally fell in there, how lucky lol!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I agree about the girl wanting a vodka aswell Bailey - some silly girls just don't know how lucky they are!! :growlmad:


----------



## baileybubs

I can maybe understand people saying ooh I'd love a drink but I can't, but to say that she can't wait until 2 weeks (presumably when she gives birth) so she can "get on it" on the vodkas. 

Seriously thats what's your looking forward to??? Being able to get pissed on vodka?? So the birth of your child means squat to you?! 

Stupid cow!! This world is so unfair!!


----------



## baileybubs

And thanks mrs d, she was great as I knew she would be anyway. It's good to know people are actually excited after my other friends lack lustre response!

Are you still working the rest of this week?


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening all!

Nope don't like mobile site either! 

Aw that makes me so mad Bailey....I saw a pregnant woman smoking outside a shop the other day and just burst into tears...made me so mad that she cared so little for her unborn baby, I did everything right and I still lost it, So unfair :(. 

Welcome Shelby x

Hope your all having nice evenings xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Shelby I love OPKs :) 

Tht sounds nice mrs d. Xx

Cupcake tht makes me so mad. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey will u be doing anymore digis??xx


----------



## shelbysioux

baileybubs said:


> Lol I'm like that too shelby. I make a decision and continue to umm and ahh when really I know what I'm gonna do lol! I like how they accidentally fell in there, how lucky lol!!

And they've got to be clearblue smiley, agonising over two lines is just more to worry about!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'm working the rest of the week although I do have tomorrow afternoon off so I'll be on my sunbed in the garden (with my neck covered of course)


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we'd all be bankrupt if we used clearblue smilies the amount we get through haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I just had a bit of a panic then I tried out the mobile version didn't like it and then couldn't switch back aaaagh but then noticed the switch back to desktop version.... Much better


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh well I hope it's sunny for you tomorrow mrs d! 

Cheryl I was tempted to buy one the other day but I figure there's no point now. My sore boobs and tiredness are telling me that my hcg is way high! And I can't justify the money just to see it say pregnant 3+ weeks lol!!

Shelby I love your avatar btw!! So true. My dog is currently lying next to me on my bed. Have you seen Marley and me?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm starting to see why you don't like it, it's harder to read the posts. Might switch back. Just see a few more of these first though 

:holly: :mwuahaha:


----------



## baileybubs

Buggar I've forgotten what the seesaw one is 

:muahah:


----------



## baileybubs

Darn it! Nevermind lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey me too x

I cried my eyes out at Marley and me :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so did I!! I love my dog so much but I can't watch it now since mc coz my dog actually did what Marley did, he came and lay next to me on the sofa and put his head on mh lap when I got home and I cried :-( 
Set myself off a little then sorry ladies!!!
Lightening it up again, the scene with him half hanging out of the car was hilarious!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Boobies!!! Right ladies I shall chat tomorrow good night Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Saddest film ever!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw me too mrs d was in a pure panic lol..x

Shelby I love squinting at lines lol..cx

Yeah I kno thts wot I was thinking bailey...x


----------



## CherylC3

Me too night all. Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Think I will put my head down now too, at work for 8am tomorrow. Night ladies! Hope you all have a good nights sleep!

:dust: and :hugs: to you all!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too hubby has already gone to bed night night all xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night all xx


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Some people just don't know how lucky they are!
> 
> Poppy my other friend barely was excited and then we went out Saturday night for her birthday. I was staying at hers and she said we'd be getting 11pm train home, her and her bf got drunk, didn't really talk to me and decided we'd get the night bus back. I got in bed at 4am. I was so tired I cried uncontrollably!!! She also didn't say anything when I said I was worried about miscarrying again. She didn't seem bothered.

Omg that's awful! How inconsiderate! Have u spoken to her since?


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I was truly hoping to be updated with some more :bfp:'s in here! 

Tawn: Won't be long before you are updating! Can't wait for you to :test:! :) 

Cath: I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather! Lots and Lots of :hugs:!

Duck: You know I'm waiting to hear wonderful news about your results. :hugs:

Poppy: Yay for your scan next week. Very exciting! :happydance:

Wiggler: A beautiful baby boy you have there! It will be confirmed as baby will give all a peak on Sept. 26. :hugs:

Bailey: I'm glad you have one true friend. The other seemed evil. :hugs: 

AFM: I'm having a tough time right now. I'm booked for oral surgery on Monday. I know its not the worst thing in the world. But, I'm having a tough time dealing with having no teeth at all from... Aug. 13 to early December.


----------



## maryanne67

Ah leinzelove do you mean you are losing all your teeth?

Thurl and shelby welcome :flower: lovely bunch of ladies in here sprry for ypur losses :hugs:
Cath sofry to hear about your grandfather :hugs:
mrsd fxd for scan results on tuesday :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Well I was with her the day poppy but since then not really. I wished her a happy Birthday on the day. I get the feeling I won't be hearing much from her, think my pregnancy is inconvienient for her maybe, but you never know. Maybe all this is just me misjudging coz of my crazy pregnancy hormones!!

Did you say your gender scan is next week poppy or am I making that up!?

Leinzlove - so sorry to hear about your op!! Why do you have to have that done if you don't mind me asking? 

Morning everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day, sending :dust: :hugs: and PMA to you all!!! (wish we had a PMA smiley!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning hun! 

How you feeling today? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies....:)

Aw Leinzlove tht is such a shame Hun, it's for the best tho....cx

Ladies I did a ic this morning and it's the same colour as the control line so I'm hoping this means it progressing the way it shud considering last thurs was the day I thot I had line eye and had to squint so much to see it lol..:happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yeh sorry Leinz, what are they going to do exactly? I hate anything to do with my teeth, i hope your ok though hun?

Oohhhhh yay!!! Cheryl!! I bet your chuffed with that hun!! Done any more digi's lately??

I know your not suppose to do OPKs with FMU but my 6pm ones have no line and i mean NO LINE lol my FMU ones have progressed!? iv brought some to work with me today to test at 11 and 2, im going to keep doing my fmu ones and note what days they go pos just to see if i do get AF 2 weeks later, be interesting! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh ladies look at this i just found on peeonastick.com

. Should I use first morning urine (FMU) with OPK's? No. LH is synthesized early in the day, and is not metabolized into your urine until later. So, as a rule, you are more likely to catch your surge later in the day. ("They" say you should test sometime around 2-4 p.m., but I've had fine luck at 10 p.m.-midnight.) Using FMU may not be a problem for you, but if you do not detect a surge during the cycle you use FMU, try testing later during the next cycle. 


I can use FMU as my evening OPKs are so negative there is barely a line! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

No not wasting the money on a digi. Yeah been on tht site it's great. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol there is a website called peeonastick?! Love it.


----------



## cathgibbs

haha yep its my fav site lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Well I was with her the day poppy but since then not really. I wished her a happy Birthday on the day. I get the feeling I won't be hearing much from her, think my pregnancy is inconvienient for her maybe, but you never know. Maybe all this is just me misjudging coz of my crazy pregnancy hormones!!
> 
> Did you say your gender scan is next week poppy or am I making that up!?
> 
> Leinzlove - so sorry to hear about your op!! Why do you have to have that done if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Morning everyone! Hope you all have a lovely day, sending :dust: :hugs: and PMA to you all!!! (wish we had a PMA smiley!!)

Yes iv got my anomaly scan next thurs. we have chosen not to find out the gender though


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz I hope all goes well hun that has come around quickly I know it will be horrible for you but it will be worth it for your health and bubs too xx

Thanks for clearing that up cath about opks and fmu on whatever I read it said you were more likely to get a line with fmu which could be false due to lh being concentrated throughout the night?? Why is this Ttc so confusing?????

Cheryl I'd say that was a good sign that things are progressing nicely x

I hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw keeping it a surprise? I think we will defo find out if we get tht far. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i always thought not to use FMU for the reasons you just said hun but i guess as my evening and afternoon OPKs are not detecting anything i should just stick to the FMU? if i got from the day my HCG were at 0 then i would be CD11 today, i used to have 28 day cycles sooooooo my cycles may MAY MAY be back to normal, im still going to continue testing fmu, 2pm and 6pm tho....just incase.............and just because i love to POAS haha

How you feeling MrsD? you in work today? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohh Cath, I think that is a really good idea, that way you know exactly what works best for you and you will be armed and ready for next cycle! :happydance:

Leinzlove, sorry to hear about your oral surgery! Sounds painful! :hugs:

Shelby, I missed the boat on welcoming you last night, so WELCOME! :)

Cheryl, WHOOHOO for super dark ICs! :happydance: This is your rainbow baby, I just know it!


----------



## cathgibbs

And its just a really good excuse to waste OPKs by funding my addiction lol!

How you feeling hun~? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

My 2nd OPK of the day, to me its pos, if not pos its very very dark, maybe tomorrow will be pos, in which cause i have OV early this month but what bloody day do i go from!>!> Day my HCG was at 0 or the day i had a lot of blood loss at hosp where they thought it may be AF?! It seemed to watery to be AF!? Arghhh!!

If i go from day HCG was at 0 i would be cd11
If i go from day of blood loss i would be cd20

Im not having any sort of twinges or ov pain though?! Am i doing your heads in?? xxx

p.s if the iamge is too small let me know and ill zoom in xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Better pic xxx


----------



## Tawn

I'm fine thanks Cath. Not really having too many TWW symptoms at the moment, so we will see in about 3-5 days how testing goes!

Wow, your OPKs are super faint (the control I mean, not much dye!) But the lines do look the same, so I would say it is +! 

As for your CD, not really sure. I don't think (unfortunately) there is any real way for you to know for next month whether you will O earlier or later---OOHHHH WELL, guess it just means you will have to pee on more sticks to find out next cycle too! :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

Are you going to test or wait for AF to arrive? I really hope you have a lovely shock on Sunday! ABFP not AF! lol! 

They are arent they? iv got about 3 different makes so ill try a different make tomorrow lol i am hoping that i will ov from the ectopic side, knowing my luck this month it will be from my good side, next month from my bad side and ill end up with an ectopic again :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Tawn can't wait for u to test Hun. Cx

Cath they ate defo positive such a shame. U can't go get bding this month. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Do you usually alternate every month which side you o? I am really unlucky, my left side (ectopic side) is my dominant ovary and I almost ALWAYS O from that side :dohh: Yeah, I've never seen tests that are so faint! Will be interesting to see what a diff brand does, it might give you an even more blaring +!

Since I don't feel nearly as positive we caught the eggy this cycle, I am going to wait until sunday (which will be 11dpo) to do one first test. Then if it is a bfn, I will probably try and wait until wednesday as that should be 14dpo. 

Although saying that, I am sat here eating a bowl of special K as a late breakfast, and just got a wave of nausea. Could barely swallow my bite! :dohh: Stupid body keeps making me wonder! :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know!! imagine i was just testing in the evenings i would never get a positive lol thank god im such a lunatic and poas loads throughout the day!! 

Cheryl i am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to get pregnant, right now lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Do you usually alternate every month which side you o? I am really unlucky, my left side (ectopic side) is my dominant ovary and I almost ALWAYS O from that side :dohh: Yeah, I've never seen tests that are so faint! Will be interesting to see what a diff brand does, it might give you an even more blaring +!
> 
> Since I don't feel nearly as positive we caught the eggy this cycle, I am going to wait until sunday (which will be 11dpo) to do one first test. Then if it is a bfn, I will probably try and wait until wednesday as that should be 14dpo.
> 
> Although saying that, I am sat here eating a bowl of special K as a late breakfast, and just got a wave of nausea. Could barely swallow my bite! :dohh: Stupid body keeps making me wonder! :shrug:

Arent you just wanting to test Tawn!! You have such willpower lol!!! you must be pregnant love, that nausea keeps sneaking up on you doesnt it!?!!? cant wait for you to TEST!!!! YAY!!! 

Im not really sure tbh i have never monitered which side i ov, i know when i ov when i got pregnant with the ectopic my left side was twinging and i think thats the only ever ovulation pain i have had, i dont think iv ever noticed or if i have i didnt think it was ovulation pain as we were never trying so i didnt look into these things? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn nausea does sound like a good sign....I think you should stay positive! 

Cath that is a very light OPK which make is it? Would agree with the others that it looks + though! Where does everyone get there OPKs and stuff from? I get mine from eBay from a seller called fertility plan. 

I think I have lost my PMA today and last night, feeling blue today :(


----------



## Tawn

To be honest Cath, it's not so much willpower as cowardice! LOL. If you remember back to when I o'd and I listed all the reasons it seemed fated that we get pregnant this cycle, and all my raging symptoms after o etc etc, I got really hyped up and sure we were pregnant. 

But now, I am doubting myself and worried I have set myself up for disappointment, so now I'm being super cautious about symptoms (like when I felt nauseous yesterday lunchtime, I told myself it was my prenatal vitamin--even though I never get nauseous from them!? and today saying to myself it's just because I waited too long for breakfast) Haha it is a defense mechanism in case it is a bfp this cycle! WHAT A WIMP AM I!?!!? :haha:

I was on the pill for so long that I had NO idea what my cycle was like or whether I got O pain or any of that, then I felt a super strong burst of pain on my left side my first cycle off bcp and had loads of ewcm the next day and just knew I o'd from that side (and i was right, that was my ectopic). And now I get dragged out O pains for a few days, usually on both sides as the ovaries compete, but stronger on the left usually. The greedy bugger always wins!!! lol


----------



## CherylC3

I'd be dying to fall as well cath especially when u see those lines on OPKs lol..x

Tawn very excited for u. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cupcake, we all have those days! Trudging along doing fine, full of PMA and then out of the blue, BAM, you just feel so fed up with it all :hugs:

Be kind to yourself today if you can, have a cry and some ice cream (haha that is my solution to sad days!) and maybe get a cuddle off your OH. Hope you feel better hun, we are all here if you want to chat about it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn your not a wimp, when you want something SO badly is only natural that you would protect yourself from disappointment, you are wise to do so. I do think nausea is a good sign though, keeping fxd for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake their off Ebay too, i dont know the name of the seller but they have a picture of a baby on their Ebay page lol! ill try a different brand tomorrow :- D !!

Why do you feel blue for hun?

Tawn i completely understand why your being like this, you are not a wimp at all lovely!! I honestly think you have no problem this cycle though, did you tell us you felt nauseas yest afternoon!??! OMG you are sooooooooooooooooooo preggerz woman!!!! 

OOOhhhh Tawn,,, i acutally just felt a few twinges on my E side!? they werent down by my groin tho they were more up past my hip? Kinda in line with my navel?? 

Cheryl its so hard i just want to do it but oh wants to wait until next month, i dont i want a BFP NOW!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't know, been feeling much better for a few days, especially since finding this group and having people to talk to who understand. I guess it's to be expected I'll have good and bad days, I think I'm just panicking for no reason that it's gonna take ages to fall preg again, and I have no reason to think that, other than being irrational! 

Cath you have to be sensible and do what the docs recommend....if you didn't and something happened (not that it necessarily would) you would never forgive yourself....it will happen next month for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

When was your mc hun? Your very fertile after a mc!!!! it will happen for you  :hugs: 

I know, i know, its just soooo hard knowing im ov right now and can get pregnant this week, i really dont want to fall pregnant when i ov from my ectopic side, life is shit right now lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I actually didn't tell the group that I was nauseous yesterday on purpose :blush: I just hate when I get obsessed over "symptoms" and then feel silly when AF comes! But yes, when I was making stepson lunch yesterday, I felt really nauseous, so much so that I thought I might actually be sick, but then it went away towards the afternoon so I thought it might just be my prenatal which I took with my breakfast.

You girls are lovely, thank you for making me feel more normal/sane! :)

Cath, yup, that is exactly where you would feel O pain. It is near your hip (in line and a little above your uterus, if that makes sense). They can be achey, or sharp or none at all--different with every woman. Fx'd you O on your ectopic side this month and you do alternate to the other side for your BFP next month!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh dont be silly lovely, i think when we get 'symptoms' in our tww which is then followed by af are just coincidence if you get me? after my mc i was pos i was preg, i had sickness, bloated, tiredness etc but i think it was just me being stressed and then i thought ohhh i might be pregnant and ignored the 'non-pregnant' symptoms and just focused on the 2ww symptoms, does this make any sense lol!? but Tawn i really do have a good feeling about you hun, list your symptoms, and remember they do come and go so please dont feel disheartened as some have dissapeared....

oohhhhh is it really!?!? it was like little pulls, i thought it must be down towards the groin area for o pains, ooohhh im happy now! I dont know if this is also one but iv got a dull ache above my bum cheek, im most prob imagining them all now!! i just called OH and said 'i have the best news ever!! Im Ovulating!!!' haha he answered back 'oh love thats Amazeballs!!!' can you believe how excited we are that im ov!! Get a grip lmfao! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I don't know when to date it tbh....I had the first scan that told me there was no hb on the 13th....then had erpc on the 25th July, so i guess I should date from then. I know I have no reason to think negatively, one of those days I guess! Guess I'm just frustrated waiting to try, as I know you are Cath, and feeling crap at having to start all over again. Tgink I am feeling ov pains again today, but sharp twinges on both sides! 

Tawn I remember with my pregnancy the week after we would have conceived (I wasnt symptom spotting as was NTNP) having these waves of nausea coming over me, but I was away with work on a conference in Tenerife and just put it down to rich food and the heat! I didn't have sore bbs or anything, not until AF was due then boy did they hurt! You are still very much in with a good chance!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

When did they say you can try again hun? its very frustrating isnt it? i feel your pain, are you taking any extra pre-natel vitamins? I was taking these pregnancy tabs from Asda but the smell was turning me every morning iv had to stop them, iv changed my diet slightly and excercising. 

Tawn have you ever heard of having a full blood count and a blood test to test your folate acid levels? i have just come across it on the net and im wondering if you ever heard of it, its what they offer women in the us who want to get back to TTC after MTX? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cupcake. Hun, your loss was so recent, of COURSE you are still grieving! Plus, I know one of the only ways I could get through my mc was by trying again and obsessing over that instead, so WTT gives you even more time to feel the depth of your loss :hugs: hun. Believe me, we've all been there it is a HARD journey but you will get your rainbow and we will be here to help you through. :flower:

Cath, it def sounds like O pains. Sometimes women feel them front and back (so if you imagine it hurting at your hip bone, then the same-ish spot in the back). It makes sense that the O pains are near you hip, because if you think about it your bits are kind of like a short, wide Y. The ovaries sit at the end of the top/side bits, and the pains you feel are follicles forming/breaking when the egg is mature. So you are def close to releasing your first eggy post mc! THEN it is only 1 month before you will be preggers again!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Stop it tawn your getting me all excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to order a ton of HPTS now !! WOoohooooooo xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubs are I are both taking pregnapure conception and I've completely given up caffeine and alcohol. We were told wait until AF so not long...but guess this limbo makes you feel like your no closer to having a baby and can't do anything about it right now....I know I just need patience :) x

Your right I am grieving....I think everyone just expects you get over it so quick I feel like I should be fine again by now, but I'm still not x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well done hun, giving up alcohol thats really good!! i used to go out every weekend but since the first mc i think iv gone out a handful of times, i got 2 weddings and a christening in the next few weeks but wont be drinking much, it really wont be long hun and you will be trying, i had to wait 3 months and i cant beleive in less than 4 weeks/3 weeks i can try again!!!! 

is af with you right now? xxx


----------



## Tawn

No hun, I've never heard of that. But I wouldn't be surprised that they offer something like that in the US. Medicine is much more preventative there--they check you BEFORE you have a problem rather than just treating afterwards. 

However, that being said, healthcare in the US is very expensive and if you have a pre-existing condition, insurance companies can choose not to cover you and you will be screwed :/ Like a friend of mine had serious issues with her first babe and almost died in labor, so now she is pregnant again they have denied her pregnancy cover because she is "high risk"!! I know people complain about the NHS because it is slow, but if my mom hadn't had great insurance before getting diagnosed with cancer, each chemo treatment would have been $11,000 (about 8,000 pounds!!!) and she had them every week for over 2 years! Yikes! I feel blessed to live in a country where if I were ever to get seriously sick, they will take care of you and you don't have to choose between losing your house or getting life-saving treatment! Hahah, what a long rant, but I hate when American's back home call Obama's healthcare reform fascism, since I have lived on both sides of the pond :)

Cupcake, people don't get how deep the loss of a miscarriage is for the mother. In fact, a lot of us were suffering (myself included) through this struggle a few months back and I posted this poem which sums it up very well. I hope the ladies don't mind if I repost it now for you, to help you see that you are not alone and you will always have a right to miss your lost baby. :hugs:

Just Those Few Weeks

For those few weeks-
I had you to myself.
And that seems too short a time
To be changed so profoundly.

In those few weeks-
I came to know you...
And to love you.
You came to trust me with your life.
Oh, what a life I had planned for you!

Just those few weeks.
When I lost you,
I lost a lifetime of hopes,plans, dreams, and aspirations...
A slice of my future simply vanished overnight.

Just those few weeks-
It wasn't enough time to convince others
How special and important you were.
How odd, a truly unique person has recently died
And no one is mourning the passing.

Just a mere few weeks-
And no "normal" person would cry all night
Over a tiny, unfinished baby,
Or get depressed and withdraw day after endless day.
No one would, so why am I?

You were just those few weeks my little one
You darted in and out of my life too quickly.
But it seems that's all the time you needed
To make my life so much richer-
And give me a small glimpse of eternity.

by Susan Erlin


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn I will read that later, I'm just about to go out and I know it will make cry. Thank you you are right, I do have a right to grieve still, and I am the same, the only thing that will make me feel better is to be preg again, or be working towards that!

Cath no AF yet, still trying to find signs of ov! And it's not a huge struggle for me to give up alcohol, I'm not a big drinker anyway, I'm struggling more with caffeine!! 

Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with you Tawn, i know the NHS might be a tad useless on times but atleast its free!! i cant imagine living in the US and having to pay for healthcare! did you have to pay much? 

that poem is absolutely lovely, pretty somes up how we feel after the mc's doesnt it? 

any more Nausea :- D xxx


----------



## Tawn

No luckily I had insurance through work, so I had to pay $25 for each doctor's visit, plus a percentage of my prescriptions. Hospital bills and the like depended on what you had done, but an ambulance journey for example isn't covered under insurance and is something ridiculous like $1000!!! 

And yes, that poem says it perfectly. I think I had DH read it once so he could have a little insight into how it feels for me. I'd like to read one from the man's POV (it would probably be about how worried he gets for his OH if all of our men are any indication!)

Actually, my nausea went away like 10 mins after eating my cereal, then came back when I was making stepson lunch again and hanging laundry on the line. Then my body got really unhappy and I had an awful trip to the loo (oh lord, the things we share on here!) Feel fine now tho! :shrug: 

Although that is how I KNEW I was pg the night before I tested last time. I woke up in the middle of the night with both diarrhea and being sick at like 4am. It was awful, but it made DH tell me to take another test when I woke up and it was my late bfp! 

How's work today Cath?


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies I see you werent busy at work today all the chit chat that has been going on lol x

Well I'm finished for the day and now sitting in the garden catching some rays x

Cupcake I'm so sorry you are having a down day hun, it's still raw for you, you have every right to still be grieving, we are all still and it has been much longer for most of us, starting to ttc again gives you back some hope, I think tawns poem says how we all feel, :hugs: I hope you are feeling a little better tomorrow xx

Cath yay for what looks to my like a positive opk :happy dance: xx

Tawn I totally understand why would would want to play down your symptoms so that you don't get your hopes up but your symptoms are so similar to baileys you've got to get your bfp on Sunday, I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies I see you werent busy at work today all the chit chat that has been going on lol x

Well I'm finished for the day and now sitting in the garden catching some rays x

Cupcake I'm so sorry you are having a down day hun, it's still raw for you, you have every right to still be grieving, we are all still and it has been much longer for most of us, starting to ttc again gives you back some hope, I think tawns poem says how we all feel, :hugs: I hope you are feeling a little better tomorrow xx

Cath yay for what looks to my like a positive opk :happy dance: xx

Tawn I totally understand why would would want to play down your symptoms so that you don't get your hopes up but your symptoms are so similar to baileys you've got to get your bfp on Sunday, I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hmmm not sure why that posted twice???


----------



## Bumpblues82

well its not often u dont wanna see two lines in here lol but its starting to drop top test was sunday gone and the bottom one was today been testing so i know when its gone and can start trying for that one last try!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww bump it's definitely fading, I'm glad you are giving it one last go x


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> No luckily I had insurance through work, so I had to pay $25 for each doctor's visit, plus a percentage of my prescriptions. Hospital bills and the like depended on what you had done, but an ambulance journey for example isn't covered under insurance and is something ridiculous like $1000!!!
> 
> And yes, that poem says it perfectly. I think I had DH read it once so he could have a little insight into how it feels for me. I'd like to read one from the man's POV (it would probably be about how worried he gets for his OH if all of our men are any indication!)
> 
> Actually, my nausea went away like 10 mins after eating my cereal, then came back when I was making stepson lunch again and hanging laundry on the line. Then my body got really unhappy and I had an awful trip to the loo (oh lord, the things we share on here!) Feel fine now tho! :shrug:
> 
> Although that is how I KNEW I was pg the night before I tested last time. I woke up in the middle of the night with both diarrhea and being sick at like 4am. It was awful, but it made DH tell me to take another test when I woke up and it was my late bfp!
> 
> How's work today Cath?

$1000!!! My God thats shocking!!! I am sooooooooooooooooo glad for the NHS Now then!! its amazing that people can actually afford that, it makes you wonder why people suffer in silence in this country when they have free medical care??

OMG Tawn I cannot wait for you to test!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Be nice to know someone who has gone on to get pregnant after an ectopic  



MrsDuck said:


> Afternoon ladies I see you werent busy at work today all the chit chat that has been going on lol x
> 
> Well I'm finished for the day and now sitting in the garden catching some rays x
> 
> Cupcake I'm so sorry you are having a down day hun, it's still raw for you, you have every right to still be grieving, we are all still and it has been much longer for most of us, starting to ttc again gives you back some hope, I think tawns poem says how we all feel, :hugs: I hope you are feeling a little better tomorrow xx
> 
> Cath yay for what looks to my like a positive opk :happy dance: xx
> 
> Tawn I totally understand why would would want to play down your symptoms so that you don't get your hopes up but your symptoms are so similar to baileys you've got to get your bfp on Sunday, I've got everything crossed for you xx


Hahah iv been quite busy today but had to pop in for my BnB fix and to chat to all you lovely ladies!!! 

Yep positive  just done another one and still pos, be good to see if my 6pm one will be pos as they have been as white as a ghost all week!! 

how you feeling hunny? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed that it is positive too then there will be no doubt, yay you are getting closer to ttc :happydance: 

I feel a bit more positive today, roll on Tuesday to know for sure.


----------



## Tawn

Yup! Another friend of mine back in the States has over $6,000 debt for medical bills from giving birth to her son! It's a wonder people can afford to have kids there! lol

Cath I will be so interested to see if your 6pm OPK is + or not! Did you usually have a build up to a + or just a quick surge that goes + really fast?

MrsDuck, I swear I have been TRYING to work! lol. But stepson had his very first friend come round today and ring the doorbell asking him to come play (you should have seen his face, bless him!) It was so darn cute, and they came back like 4 times for "a drink" then "their water pistols" then "toilet" then "water balloons" which I had to help them tie up lol. It was worth it though, cause that is why we moved to the neighborhood we did--he has ADHD and is on the autism spectrum so he has never been able to make a friend, so this is a huge day for him! 

Have you gotten a tan yet? I am jealous!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep!!! My only prob is now though that AF will be here in 2 weeks time, if my cycle is the same next month then that means she will arrive when im on holidays - that is if i dont get pregnant!!

Good, im glad hun, you will have the news you want to hear though i bet, they have got it all....your a young, fit and healthy woman - there will be nothing else wrong xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yup! Another friend of mine back in the States has over $6,000 debt for medical bills from giving birth to her son! It's a wonder people can afford to have kids there! lol

Cath I will be so interested to see if your 6pm OPK is + or not! Did you usually have a build up to a + or just a quick surge that goes + really fast?

Have you gotten a tan yet? I am jealous! 


Jesus!! How will she pay all that back? they dont get benefits either do they??

yeh i used to get faint then quite dark then dark then a strong + and they always used to test good in the evenings! I wonder if the EP mucked up my LH surge or something?!?! cant wait to test later now to see if there will be a line there or not!! 

Awww bless him thats sooooooo cute!!! you sound like a fab SM Tawn! he must idolize you!! are they still out playing?! 

im stuck in a shitty office so no tan for me but im still brown from the day i spent sunbathing 3 weeks back!! what about you hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My god tawn that's mad how on earth do they afford children in the us?

Awww that's so cute, it sounds like he is settling in well x

The tan is coming on well, except my neck and face which I'm being good and keeping shaded.......bloody scar, so I'll need some fake tan to blend it in with the rest of me haha

Aww thanks cath I really hope so, I've been googling as you do and it looks like I won't have my radiation treatment for 6-8 weeks after my next op coz they need it to heal first so that there is good blood flow through my scar so my 6 months wait til I can ttc is getting longer and longer. I think I should stop googling


----------



## cupcake1981

I am back now and just read the poem Tawn, and as expected it did make me blub! But is very beautiful and does totally sum up the way I feel about my loss. Thankyou for sharing it xx I've had a nice day in the end, my bros gf invited me to take my nephew and her other little boy to a little farm near us where you can pet the animals and stuff which was lovely, love my bubba nephew so much he is only 9 months and cuddles with him make everything seem ok again, although he makes me even more broody!

Mrs D - glad you are feeling positive xx

Cath I will be back to work on Monday so will be suffering your 9-5 pain to! Dreading it as I hate my job!! Hope you are feeling ok today xx

Bump I am slowly waiting for my HPTs to go to 1 line to....they are getting there very slowly. Glad you are giving it another shot hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh MrsD which fake tan do you use? i dont know if they have this shop near you but its called B&M's (or any other cheapy shop!!) its called St Tropiz its only £2.99 its amazeballs i love it i put some on this morning to come to work, your suppose to wash it off but i dont lol ill wash it off tonight. how are the scars healing?? 

Yep stay away from Google hun, it always tells you the worst scenerio, speak to your drs when you see them next lovely, do they know your ttc??

Eurghhhh Cupcake im having the worst day ever im so fricking bored i just want to go home do Zumba then chill out with a glass of vino! the weather is gorgeous too and im stuck in a shitty room with no air con eurghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! oh i dont mind my job its so relaxed her but days like this i hate!! What do you do hun?

if your lines are really faint hun it wont be long until their at 0 then you should SOULD get your AF pretty soon after that, roughly about 2 weeks?? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies chatty chatty...xx

God I'm grateful for the nhs now Tawn...x

Cath u will be preggars for holibags Hun...x

Cupcake sorry ur having a down day Hun... PMA PMA Hun...cx

Mrs d hope ur enjoying sunning yourself..x

Bump thts gd ur having 1 last try. Cx

Anyone I've missed hey:wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope So Cher, i really dont want bloody AF there, shes not invited!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I work for a cosmetics company, in an office, I like the company and the people are mostly great, but my job is dull, thankless and impossible! I'd look for something else but starting a family is the next chapter in my life so its not the right time!

Yes they are barely there now so not long hopefully! X


----------



## Tawn

Glad you are feeling better Cupcake! Your day sounds like it was lovely!

MrsDuck, I am soooo jealous of you! The only time I got outside today so far is to put the washing out! lol. I am a pasty, scary thing! 

And no more GOOGLE! Only 5 sleeps and then you can ask your doctor! 

Cath, what time you off? Must be soon now? Your boring day will be over and Zumba and vino will be awaiting you!

Cheryl, how you feeling today hun? Did you enjoy your easier work day?


----------



## cupcake1981

How you feeling today Cheryl? I'm a bit better now, the girls gave cheered me up....think I've almost found my PMA again :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't really use fake tan as I'm a bit of a sun worshiper so am normally brown anyway the only thing I do use in spring before its warm enough to sunbathe is the dove gradual tan moisturiser just to get me started.

We don't have the shop you mentioned is the tan stuff you mentioned that expensive st tropez just from a cheap shop or is it their own brand?

I love st tropez it gives you a lovely colour but I can't justify paying £25 a bottle

Yeah I think you are right step away from google it's just depressing. Yes my consultant knows we were ttc but he said he isn't a fertility expert but it wouldn't affect my fertility

Zumba again tonight wow you are keen xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake glad you have your mojo back lol

Don't be jealous of me I'm going to be a wrinkly old prune when I'm older and you'll be fresh as a daisy x


----------



## MrsDuck

My scar is great it's a shame they have to open it back up again


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry Mrsd I meant to say st moritz its a knock off version off st tropiz lol you can buy it off amazon for a few quid!!

Finally home!! Stepped put my garden to find a present off my cat,a bat :-( she's beyond control my Dora is!!! Xxx

P.s I did 2 opks lol 2 diff brands still pos but one looks slightly neg to me xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

St moritz I'll have a look on amazon it sounds good.

A bat where on earth did she find that? Aw she brought it back as a present for you, sweet in her own little way x

Yay that has got to confirm O 2 weeks to go then you can ttc xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies had a great we lazy day did a little work but not much then had dinner here then went for my. Second dinner to my mums lol... Starving starving all the time... Xx

Mrs d hope u days been gd u nd to get st Moritz is fab I love it £2.50 out of semi chem amazibells lol...xx

Cath u Will be pg straight away cos u pee on tht many sticks u will defo not miss o lol..x

Aw Tawn u sound like you've had a busy day..x

Cupcake glad ur feeling better..x

Well spoke to my brother who lives in Brazil and he told me they are coming here to live for a yr in April so I'm really hoping this is my forever baby how good would it be if they were here for the birth as I missed little Valentinas birth in nov as she was born over there...x


----------



## cathgibbs

God knows Mrsd she has a bell on her collar aswell,bets must be death aswell as blind lol

Oohhhh fx it will be 2 weeks away,does af always show up 2 weeks after o or is that a stupid question lol

Dani st moritz is Amazeballs isn't it,I love it!!

Oohhhh 2 dinners!!!! Greedy girl lol I'm just jealous!! How you feeling hun???

I really hope I do fall pg next month,I want my grandfather to see my scan before he goes!!

Awww ladies I'm exhausted,zumba in the heat is no bloody good for you!!! I'm so lazy its unreal lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh Cheryl that will be fab!!! What a gorgeous name I love that!!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Still hungry lol...x

Aw I hope u do get it Hun. Xx

I'd love to do zumba. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Far too much catching up for me to remember there lol!!

Cupcake - I hope you are feeling better than earlier hun. Tawn is right you are still grieving and it is perfectly natural to feel the way you do. Hopefully your hpts will be completely clear soon and you can start waiting for O yay!

Cheryl - that's so exciting about your brother yay!!

Cath - ooooh so glad the opk's are positive!!! Not long now Hun!! But what on earth will you pee on now for the next few weeks?!!! (that seems like a very weird question lol)

Mrs d - glad you are enjoying the sunshine. And I agree stay away from doctor google!! I have had to bad myself coz I was getting paranoid about bad circulation and sticky bloods and all sorts so I just stopped looking!!

Tawn - awwww that's so lovely for your stepson!! What a major forward step for him, and probably helped by the fact that he has such an amazing step mum!! 

Bump - glad you are going to give it one last try hun, and glad the hpts are getting lighter. Make sure you get every ounce of help you can hun!

Everyone else hope you are all ok today!!

AFM - I got my booking appointment, Aug 21st. I came home to the mail and when I realised what it was I was saying "yay it's my green notes book!!" to my dog :rofl:
Gone and been food shopping and bought my BIL and SIL a set of little pink bodysuits for their little one. 
I still can't let myself believe that I might have a baby in 7/8 months time. I just can't bring myself to think it will truly work out ok. It feels so weird to be so excited and yet so scared at the same time. I'm dreading my 12 week scan but I can't wait for it! It's so conflicting!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun  when will you start buying things? When that scan is over and done with you can relax a not then can't you? I'm sure this is your forever baby tho!!! 

Knowing me chick ill carry on peeing on opks lmfao I just found 30 hpts in an unopened envelope lol forgot to say I came home to a letter with my apt to see the gynae consultant, 24th,I don't know what they will do tho xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I won't buy anything until after the scan for my little hobbit. I know it doesn't matter if I do, it's not like i'd jinx it or anything. It's just like I said though, I still can't see it as real, that there really will be a baby that I will need clothes for. I think coz I had a mmc though I'm not so worried about pain or bleeding, I somehow dont expect that to happen, I seem to feel like I will definately get to the 12 week scan, but it's what happens at the scan that scares me! PMA though!! The chances of that happening again are ridiculously slim!!

Ha, how many sticks do you have in total Cath lol!! Does the letter not say what the appointment is for?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww bailey I'm sure your 12 week scan will go great, I can't wait to see the pics x

Cath how many opks and hpts have you got now? 

Cheryl how many dinners? Lol are you eating for 2 or maybe more haha x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey that's so exciting about the appointment, that will make it all seem so real. I also had a mmc, so understand your fears, but you are right that it's really unlikely for the same thing to happen twice, so when you go to your scan you will see a beautiful 12 week baby kicking away on the screen (when it's my turn again please remind me of this to!) cx

Cheryl that so exciting about your bro, I think that is a sign that this is your rainbow as your bro will be here to share it with you! 

I was feeling better but just talked to mum on the phone and had a little blub again - need to pull myself together! 

Has anyone been watching that midwife series on bbc1? I'm so fascinated by all things childbirth! Plus I always cry when the babies come out and get given to the mummy.


----------



## cathgibbs

No I know what you mean hun I don't think it will ever seem real,not until he/she is in your arms!! Just remember your motto love PMA PMA PMA!!! This is your forever baby and nothing will go wrong ok xxxx

Nothing,just says an apt at gynaecology with a drs name time and date,I'm a bit pissed off cause I had to Chase this apt up and they had no record of me waiting to see the consultant so I think ill ring them tomorrow to see what exactly will happen cause I got a feeling I'm going to go there give them my life history since April and he will say ' if you have one more mc then cone back' xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ill count my tests after my bath,please don't judge me on how many I got lol its an addiction :-D xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cheryl, how lovely! You WILL have your brother back for the birth of your rainbow baby. 

Cath, every woman is different for how long it takes to get AF after O. If you count your +opk as -1dpo and then the next day as O day, the time between that and your first red blood is your luteal phase. The average is 14 days, but a normal range is 12-14 days. For me, it is pretty spot on 14 days though. So it would be good for you to start taking notes on your luteal phase because if it is too short it can mean higher chance of mc and if it is normal & constant, then you know when to expect the witch!

Bailey, that is so sweet of you to say, thanks hun. And yay for getting your booking in appt! hopefully that will make it real for you! It is so funny, though, that we all worry about different things due to our experiences. Like you, I am more worried about the 5/6 week scan I will have to have to make sure it isn't ectopic again if we get pg, rather than bleeding per se. 

Do you ladies think we are scaring off some of the newbies with all our chatter!?!?!! :haha: Come back ladies!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn that's great thanks hun,I think ill do tomorrow as my pos opk as the other brand I used were a bit neg ill do Saturday as 1dpo then!! Your a gem xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I guess we will all worry about different things next time Tawn, but I think as women we have instincts about our bodies and what's going on....for me I never worried about going to the loo and finding blood, it was always will there be a heartbeat at the scan and lo and behold there wasn't, that's what I will fear next time even though it's so unlikely to happen again. I also think if we know and feel everything will be ok, it will x


----------



## Tawn

No worries! 

I know maybe I shouldn't admit this but I love reality TV, and this article/video was "trending" on my facebook and if I were in America still I would totally watch this show! Can you imagine how much these girls have had to adapt, and how brave they must be to share it all on TV? They seem really happy too, I bet they have a great family!

https://now.msn.com/conjoined-twins-abigail-and-brittany-hensel-to-star-in-reality-tv-show


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I hope we aren't scaring anyone off Tawn!!

And thanks ladies, in my head I'm telling myself all this but it's like I need to hear someone else say it to believe it lol!! PMA all the way!!!

Cupcake I was exactly the same. I never once worried about bleeding, I even had quite strong cramps one night at around week 5 and they didn't worry me, but as soon as it was getting close to the scan I started worrying about the baby not having a heartbeat. I only started thinking that about a week before, which my oh and mum thought was a natural response, but it turned out my baby had passed a week before the scan. Makes me wonder if on some level my body was aware, or whether it was just strange coincidence. But I hadn't at all worried about anything going wrong before the 11th week. Strange isn't it?? And this time I won't know if it's intuition or just the fact that my mmc has made me paranoid. Oh well, as long as my baby does appear on that screen wriggling away I don't care how I felt leading up to it!!!

Cath - yeah I would ring up, you really don't wanna have to go through all that story and waste your time hun


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I would so watch that too!! I'm always fascinated by things like that, extraordinary people with extraordinary lives!


----------



## cathgibbs

128......but that's opks AND hpts lmfao xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey this time will be fine, I believe mmcs are usually down to chromosomes (correct me if I'm wrong please!) and you would have to be really unlucky to have the same thing happen twice, so it won't. My baby never made it past 6+5, which was picked up at an 8 week private scan, I just said to my husband that I couldn't wait until 12 weeks I just had this feeling....if you feel good this time then everything will be fine xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

128 Cath lol! xx

Tawn would totally watch that! Where are you from in the US? X


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> ill count my tests after my bath,please don't judge me on how many I got lol its an addiction :-D xxx

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

128 :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Does anyone know how or if you can attach pictures to a post from your phone? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that looks fascinating I like things like that too. I hope we haven't scared anyone away cupcake you have slotted into our chatty ways just fine, I'm sure they'll come back x

Cath you crack me up x
Like the others said I would give them a call coz if you arrange the time off work, get there and then they say come back if you have another mc you are going to be totally pd off

Bailey how's the driving coming along? x

cupcake how are you feeling today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Go to advanced and then manage attachments then browse and it should take you to your photos


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw thanks Mrs D xx

Feeling ok ATM, but prob cause I am stuffing my face with the off cuts of a birthday cake I made for my friend earlier! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I think cause it's an iPhone it won't work, the choose file button is greyed out and doesn't take me anywhere :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Has anyone ever watched the international space centre cross the sky?

If you are interested you will see it cross at 9.17. It looks like a really bright star that will come up from the horizon to the west then cross the sky overhead about the speed that you would watch a plane cross but it doesn't flash


----------



## Tawn

I know right!? I can't imagine what those girls have to go through, and I would be fascinated by their day to day lives--like getting a job and driving a car etc. I might try and download it from iTunes if I can, lol.

Cupcake, I am from Seattle, which is funny because no one ever knew where that was now everything popular as far as movies and books is getting based there! (Grey's Anatomy, Twilight, 50 Shades of Grey etc) It is lovely, I adore it--all oceans and lakes surrounded by forests and mountains.

I moved here to live with DH and stepson and officially got my spouse visa just a little over a year ago. The great thing is I love the UK too! I was a total dork growing up who loved reading all the great British classics (Pride and Prejudice is STILL my fav book) so I feel blessed to be able to live in both places.

Cath--------- 128!!?!?!?11? hahha, I though I was bad with my pack of 40 opks and 20 hpts! :rofl:


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, I think for the iPhone you have to download the photobucket app. Then you load the pics to photobucket and use the image link to put them up here on bnb (i've never done it from my phone tho, I always use my laptop when I want to upload so don't quote me!)


----------



## MrsDuck

What a good friend you are making birthday a birthday cake.....ooh you've made me want cake now.

I've just tried to post a picture from my iPhone and yup it's greyed out so I don't know maybe you can't do it?????

I'm glad you ate feeling a bit better x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm ok I may try that Tawn, thanks!

Aw I love the classics, did eng lit at uni! Have you ever been to Jane Austens house? That's really cool ( I'm a secret geek to) xx

Mrs D I may take a look at that! Thanks for the tip off! x


----------



## CherylC3

128 lol I had 75 OPKs 1 digi, 2 frer, 12ics and a tesco cheapie lol I love being stocked up ...cx

Tawn hope no ones scared off I think it's just hard catching up on this thread as we are all very chatty lol...x

Mrs d think il look for tht sounds good..x

I dont kno if u can upload from iPhone but I can't from my iPad..x

I called for my blood results but no one had looked at them yet but they were in so calling in the morning to get the results yeh :) 

I hate ttc and being pg its a constant waiting game :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I am on 46 OPKs and 23 HPTs in readiness! 

Mrs D it's a major hobby for me....would like it be my job one day! It's all practise!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Has anyone ever watched the international space centre cross the sky?
> 
> If you are interested you will see it cross at 9.17. It looks like a really bright star that will come up from the horizon to the west then cross the sky overhead about the speed that you would watch a plane cross but it doesn't flash


Oohhhh ill keep an eye out for that hun !!, xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure everything will be good with your blood tests, do you know what they did tests for hun? 

I'm just watching the sex in the city movie it's good for a chuckle


----------



## Tawn

Ok ladies, it has been fun as ever chatting this evening, but I think I am going to curl up with my Kindle now :) Stepson is in bed and DH won't be home for an hour, so I am going to take advantage of some very rare down time to relaxxxxxxx :coolio:

Can't wait for you girls to distract me from my work again tomorrow! :haha: Night!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Tawn happy reading xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d it's too cloudy here, can't see a thing :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

Night tawn have fun with Christian grey x

Oh that's a shame cupcake there isn't a cloud in the sky here it was very clear x


----------



## CherylC3

I missed it cos my mum called me :(

Night Tawn..cx

Aw cupcake thts a shame it's been gorgeous here. X

It's to make sure it is progressing and to confirm the pregnancy cos my dr didn't think I was pg. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh damn, it's been hot here to but we had a shower a little while ago so very cloudy!

Aw is Tawn on 50 shades...I've finished 1st and 2nd book but struggling with the third....guess i should try b4 I go back to work in Mon or I'll never finish it!


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

I'm feeling a bit better and went back to work today :wacko:

There is so much going on here today it would be impossible for me to catch up on what everyone has been talking about, so I'm going to start you all over again and say... how is everyone today? :)

:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yes sorry Cheryl you did say, you're going to rub that snotty nurses nose in your positive result x

Yeah I think she is reading them at the moment. 

Thurl I'm glad you are feeling better I know what you mean if you don't log on during the day it's impossible to catch up x

I had the afternoon off so spent it catching some sun in the garden x


----------



## thurl30

Catching some sun in the garden sounds good :thumbup:

I just realised you are talking about 50 shades, I have been on the first book for a few months now, think I'm only on chapter 8 so not getting very far :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thurl it is defo hard to catch up on this thread lol...xx

Mrs d will be so gd to get the results :)

I'm off to bed all... Night night...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No I miss read your post noooooo did I delete before you read it cupcake? I thought you had finished reading them. 

50 shades weren't as good as I thought they were going to be I enjoyed the second book the most


----------



## MrsDuck

Night Cheryl xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Thurl

Glad your better! I went out with my bros gf and my nephew and her son to a little farm to see the animals...making the most of being off before goings back to work on Mon :( x


----------



## cupcake1981

No did you put a spoiler mrs D!! I didn't read if so! No I'm still
Part way through book 3!

Thurl, hmmm chapter 8....not sure if you got to the 'juicy' bit yet...I read book 1 in a day ...


----------



## thurl30

Night Cheryl :hugs:

Cupcake the farm sounds lovely, was there lots to see? We have a little place called Jimmys farm just up the road, it's famous now I think, but I've never been there, perhaps you can inspire me :)

I'm getting all confused with this whole temping thing, is anyone else monitoring temps at the moment?


----------



## thurl30

I have reached the first juicy bit and then I stopped reading :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

We saw Pygmy goats, they are the sweetest...

I've heard of Jimmys farm.

I don't know much about temping, I can barely remember to do it everyday, all I know is it's best to use a Fahrenheit thermometer apparently as the increase in temp can be small and might not be picked up on a centigrade one?


----------



## MrsDuck

A whole book in a day, that's dedication x

Jimmys farm is that the one that used to be on tv? I love petting zoos x

No sorry I can't help I don't temp as I don't sleep very well and it's too restrictive having to temp at exactly the same time each day, I just stick to opks far less stressful x


----------



## thurl30

Oh mine is a centigrade one, but it's got a couple of decimals on it, my temps are all over the place, but when I was ill the last couple of days my temps went through the roof :dohh: 

Ahhh little Pygmy goats :awww: and you still have 3 days off work :dance:


----------



## thurl30

yes Jimmy made a tv show about his farm, it's about 5 miles away from my house and I have never been there :haha:

To be honest I'm finding the temps thing abit restrictive too, the problem is I can never get a pos opk and so I get really confused and then I convinced myself I don't ovulate :dohh:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Hun you got pregnant, twice, ....you must ovulate xx

I know what you mean though I never ever got proper positives on my OPKs and was convinced I didn't ov....obviously I do as I
Managed to get pregnant!


----------



## thurl30

yep very true :) I have had a couple of near positive tests, but have never had a digi to hand to get a more conclusive result, so now I have a digi in the drawer just in case, they are so expensive though I don't want to use them unless I have to!

MrsD when will your sparkly new sofa arrive?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's a good idea....might invest in a few of those to for when I start ttc again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe you have a really quick surge and miss it how many times a day were you doing opks?

My sofa unfortunately is on order so 12-14 weeks!


----------



## cupcake1981

I only ever did them once a day, didn't really think about doing more than one a day....well not til I met Cath! ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh it will be so worth the wait mrs d!


----------



## thurl30

you're going to need some patience to wait that long, it will definately be worth it though :)

I was testing as often as I could, but during the week I could only manage to test in the evenings, although my near pos tests were in the evening. At weekends I have tested anything up to 4 times in a day, my tests are pretty much completely blank now though so I'm guessing FF is correct in putting me at 6dpo because my tests last week had slightly stronger lines on


----------



## MrsDuck

It's taken me 7 years to convince my hubby that we could do with a new one, men


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm now just wondering about the logistics of poas at work....might have to get Catha advice on that one!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm the queen of patience at the moment with all my test results haha

Oh no I couldn't cope without getting lines, have you tried different brands?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think cath takes her opks and a little pot with her to work


----------



## thurl30

:haha: MrsD that made me laugh, just like my dh, he will never buy anything unless I force him in to it :)

Cupcake the only way I can think of doing it as work is to poa digi, but that's way to expensive :dohh: I can't imagin how I would dunk my cheap sticks in the works loo, perhaps just dunk the sticks straight in to the toilet :haha:

I'm going to have to say goodbye now, I'm soooooo sleepy, lovely to chat to you and look forward to catching you again soon

Also wanted to say Cath hope you are doing ok today :hugs:

Night night everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night thurl chat tomorrow x

Hubby is in bed so I think I'm going to say night night too xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I use ic OPKs....I have has a proper positive once coincidently on the cycle I got preg .....but I only played around with them before though....might get some clear blues as well like Thurl said.

Night Thurl, sleep tight X


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d x


----------



## MrsDuck

The clearblues are just sooo expensive though x

Night night x


----------



## baileybubs

I fell asleep! At 8.30! And now you've all gone to bed lol!!

Night all!!

But just to add yes Cath does poas at work, she takes a little pee cup with her!!

Mrs d I really wish I'd seen the space station!!

Oh poop I've just realised I put my washing on the line, darn it!!

Is 50 shades of grey worth a read? I'm not so sure I'm into the idea of it coz I've heard it's badly written and quite repetitive......anyone disagree? I suppose I will have to read it eventually just to have an opinion lol!!

When I went shopping I bought some brand new Horlicks (it has folic acid in so one cup a day is thought to be good for those ttc or pregnant). And it's cherry chocolate flavour......it's ok but very sickly so only get it if you have a very sweet tooth!!

Ok that's enough half asleep rambling from me!! Hope you all have a good nights sleep!! And good morning to mummy2 and Shellie!!

Ps 128!!!! Cath that's awesome!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Definately gonna have to get me some Horlicks!

Might bailey, have a nice sleep xx


----------



## baileybubs

Or ovaltine cupcake, they are both as good lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

Just a quick hello to say hope you all have a good day today! I'm on a 12 hour shift so will try to catch up tonight (probably on loads coz we ladie sure can chat!!) 

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a good day in work hun!!

How is everyone today??

Yep i do take a pee cup and OPKS and some antibacterial wipes to work lol! in a little carrier bag haha im such a FREAK!!! 

OPK was lighter this morning and im having some stich like pains in my ectopic side BUT i didnt notice any build up of EWCM?! Just a bit of CM that was (TMI) Stretchy xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning Bailey hope 12 hours doesn't go to slowly!

I may have to try that next cycle then Cath....never really thought before that I could miss it if I only test once a day but that does make sense as to why I never got proper positives! Wow learning so much on here!

That sounds positive Cath like things are happening...but I'm no expert! I've been feeling what I think is things going on in my ovaries for days but ibe not had a - hpt yet so maybe I imagine it! 

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh hun and websites say do not test with FMU as it gives out false negatives but thats when i had my strongest POS! the night before there was nothing on the stick, all day yesterday i had pos and now its back to neg! i hav some pics ill upload now of my fmu tests compared to my evening tests lol big difference! I think you use the same OPKs as me their like £3odd off of Ebay so you dont mind paying that every month if it means testing throughout the day,try testing in the morning lunch time and at evening hun see if you notice them getting dark? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It may be a bit small to see, i dont know why mine are always bloody small!!

The top few are evening ones from Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, the rest are my FMU Tests xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah true it's not much is it....I may invest in some clear blue ones to tho for when I have my surge, just to be sure whilst I try and figure my cycle out again xx


----------



## cupcake1981

The very bottom one Definately looks positive!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats a good idea hun, get them off Ebay, half the price than Boots etc. so expensive this TTC malarky isnt it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake1981 said:


> The very bottom one Definately looks positive!

Thats the one i done yesterday AM! was in shock tbh cause th evening before it was stark white! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It is expensive, what with that and vitamins etc! But it will be worth every penny when we are holding our babies in our arms xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun!! your right there!!

OMG Tawn, i think the proper OV pains are kicking in today, its right where the ectopic was but also im having niggles on the other side!? wowzer!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oooo Cath, hopefully that means then that you will O on the other side next month and all will be perfect for you new bean :happydance:
I will have AF for my holiday next month if I don't fall pg this cycle too, so that just means we both WILL get our rainbow babies in August/September!!

Bailey - I was reading about your sense that something was wrong with bub at the 12 week scan and just felt like I should say that while pregnant with my DD, I was so paranoid that they would find some strange abnormality at my morphology (20 wk) scan. Like she would be deformed or have downs syndrome or something like that. And for me it was a very real fear. But thankfully I was just being weird and she is absolutely perfect! So I think sometimes those feelings do just come out of a place of just wanting so badly for everything to be 'normal' that your mind does strange things to make you worry before there's even a reason to. I can't explain how you felt before your last 12 week scan though and maybe that was mother's intuition. BUT! All will be just perfect this time - I know it xx

Hi to everyone else! :wave: There was WAY too much talking in here to be able to catch up with everyone.

AFM - Nothing really to report. On CD 3 and starting to feel niggly pains like my body is preparing for O already. AF hasn't been nearly as painful this month which is a blessing. Last month I felt like (TMI) my vagina was going to fall off!! I've also stopped taking my baby aspirin (just started feeling like I had no reason to think I needed it?) and I've switched from B Complex to just straight B6. I'm wondering if all the spotting I've been having prior to AF arriving is a problem with low progesterone (ideas?), but then I think doctors don't even prescribe prog. until you're actually pregnant, so even if I knew that was an issue for me they wouldn't do anything about it? From memory they don't prescribe it at all in the UK anyway, so you probably all can't help me! Hopefully the B6 works to lengthen my luteal phase and stop the pre-AF bleeding. Just over it!

Have a nice Friday ladies. I'm sitting on the lounge in my jumper with a blanket, thinking about ice cream before bed but it's just too cold!!


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun!!! Thats right we both need to get our BFPs before holidays as we dont want any unwanted visitors!! what date you on holidays??

Why dont you make Drs appointment hun just to find out? there is no harm in asking and if it makes you feel better it will put your mind at rest then wont it?

Oohhhhhh is it really that cold where you are? i bet the temperature out there right now is what sort of temp we have in a British summer :rofl: 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, since your OPK in the evening was not + and you are having your O pains and your CM is stretchy, but not quite EW, I honestly don't think you've O'd yet. I think you are getting closer, but I think those morning OPKs are messing you up a bit because your FMU is so concentrated. Can't be certain, but it is more likely that you get O pains before your +OPK, so I think you might have a few days? Just a thought. And it is totally normal for both sides to hurt, each month is usually a competition between the ovaries and the side that matures the egg/follicle first wins! :)

Bailey, I am not really understanding what all the hype is about with 50 shades to be honest. I will read it all the way through to see what all the fuss is about, but frankly the writing IS horrible and there isn't much of a story line besides the sex for me... The smutty bits are hot and all, but there really is no build up or story to back it. Eh, just my opinion!!! LOL, maybe I will change my mind when I've finished the series, I am currently half way through the 2nd book. Good luck on your 12 hour day!

Cupcake, these are the OPKs I get (from Amazon) if you buy the 50 pack, it is only 16p a stick, which is really cheap and I have good results with these.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ovulation-Fertility-Test-Strips-Pack/dp/B001G7STT0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344594759&sr=8-2 happy peeing!! lol

Thurl, glad we hadn't scared you off! :) We were worried our chatter is a bit overwhelming at times, but it sure does help pass the ttc time!

Mummy, def go to your doctor and just ask? When did you last get a smear test? Maybe if it is time to get one again, you can just double up and ask while you're there?

AFM, nothing interesting going on in my TWW today. No nausea so far this morning, nipples are only very slightly sensitive but barely noticeable. Boobs are big and heavy, but that is normal PMS for me. Nothing going on uterus wise, which I am finding a bit disheartening. But it is good cause I would rather be resigned to a bfn than be heartbroken by it! So I almost feel it is a blessing that I am not full of TWW symptoms at the moment. 

I will def be able to hold out until Sunday to test, and then will likely wait until Wednesday (14dpo) after that if it is a bfn. Feeling NO urge to POAS, which is very strange for me! Sorry for the blasphemy Cath :haha:!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi everyone!

Hope your days are going well!

Tawn I might have to read it just to see! You never know unless you try do you?!

Mummy2 - thanks for that, like I said it was probably just a natural worry that unfortunately turned out to be true. I just hate the thought of getting all the way to the 12 week again to find out the same thing. Wish I could just have a scan now.

Best get back to work!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i thought too hun, last nights was almost pos! one corner was a bit fair if you get what i mean lol my OPKS have started to go back faint now though :-( after doing some more reading (I am THAT Bored Lol) They say not to use FMU as your LH surge hasnt had a chance to wake up and you will get false negs and miss the surge as most women get pos OPKs in the evenings later in the day etc but my fmu were getting progressivly darker as the days went on soooooooooooooooooo i think my LH surge is more awake in the am??#After everything thats gone on with me i wont be suprised if i am in the small minority of women who gets a lh surge in the morning lol, Im not 100% but i think i always got my OV pains after my pos OPK? Not sure though as iv only monitered my OV for a handful of times :-( 

Ohhh 50 Shades.........hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm the first book was good, the 2nd i loved the 3rd................WTF?!?! It was shockingly poop!!!

OH TAWN NO SWEARING PLEASE!! please please please POAS!!! xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

I'm currently reading 3rd book at the moment. I'm not that impreased so far.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Funny you should say that Tawn... I am due for a pap smear. I've been avoiding having it done because I had an irregular one before we conceived DD and had to have surgery to remove some pre-cancer cells. Just worried about that happening again, but avoiding the test won't make sure it won't happen! I don't have a good dr at the moment for these kinds of things... The guy we see is a family friend of my DH and I've already bored him with all the details of both of my MCs (he's ordered all the bloods etc so far and seen me through them both) but to be honest he seems uncomfortable with it all. He's written me a referral for a gynae but that was over a month ago and I haven't heard from them about an appt yet.

I just can't help but think that something to do with my c-section with DD has damaged me or something? I don't feel like I've had a 'normal' cycle since she was born. I just wish I could remember whether I had mid-cycle spotting before my BFP with our first angel baby. Other than that I think it's been every cycle since I've been 'regular' (my periods were stopped altogether while I breastfed and then all over the place for about 6 months after I stopped and I'm pretty sure we fell pregnant on my first normal cycle since her birth and that was when she was 20 months old).

Cath - we go on holidays on the 3rd of Sept and get back on the 14th.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies just logged on for a quick update otherwise I'll have loads to read tonight x

Cath I agree with you about 50 shades, first book was ok, I enjoyed the 2nd and 3 was awful x

Cath I would keep doing the opks if I was you just to make sure O isn't still to arrive especially as no ewcm yet x

Tawn I can't wait for you to test x and those are the same opks that I get x

Bailey I hope your 12 hour shift goes quickly x

Mummy I'm sure everything is fine but be sure to have your smear done soon and mention your concerns to your dr while you are there I'm sure they will be able to reassure you x


----------



## cathgibbs

3rd is rubbish! i honestly didnt see the point in writing it lol! what a rubbish ending aswell!!

yeh im going to continue them throughout today, just done some more research and ovulation pain occurs the day after a pos opk, i went out on my lunch and every step was niggling me, little stitch pain in my EP side, TBH i dont really know if i did have ewcm or just plain old CM i havent been monitering it as much as i did previously, before i was always checking it but now i forget and just wipe with a tissue and think 'Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh nooooo!! i needed to check lol' sorry if tmi girls im in a really random mood today lol

How you feeling anyway hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Ladies IGNORE ME PLEASE!! I am doing my own head in!! i just found this website:

https://www.fertilityuk.org/nfps401.html

I have been having the middle picture for a while, strechy but not too stretchy for the past 2 nights whilst doing zumba i have had to put pants on as i was feeling not right down there, before i had a shower last night i went to the loo, wiped and felt quite slippery - i am thinking it maybe EWCM!? Does that sound normal or not lol? sorry if im annoying you xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Mrs Duck. I will make an appt for early next week I think. Too many things could be causing the early spotting and given my history I need to rule out the cervical cancer option at least. Another thing I just read (YES, I've been consulting Dr Google!!!) is that aspirins can do it, stress an do it (duh, I'm TTC, of course I'm stressed!) and also PCOS, which I was thought to have had before we fell pg with DD.

It's doing my head in so I'm off to bed.

xx


----------



## shelbysioux

You haven't scared me off haha my DD managed to get a virus on my laptop so been trying to get rid of that!! And also I can't keep up with you you chat so much! My OH doesn't really know I come on here and would probably say I am a tcc obsessed nutjob if he knew :D
I agree about the ttc being expensive, I've just stocked up on the Sasmar lube stuff cos found it made things a lot easier last time we were trying, and I just don't really seem to get much CM either so I thought it can't do any harm!
Also, yes the Fifty Shades books ARE repetitive and badly written, I've read 1 and 2 but started 3 about 3 weeks ago and am struggling to read it it is so corny!! Don't want to spoil it for any one but some of the things Mr.Grey does if he did them to me it would be him getting spanked not me! Lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its best to go and have a full MOT hun especially if its worrying you, and we all now ttc is stressful enough without having other things to worry about!! im getting an MOT done to check for any infections, i think your wise having a smear aswell.

Good night hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

shelbysioux said:


> You haven't scared me off haha my DD managed to get a virus on my laptop so been trying to get rid of that!! And also I can't keep up with you you chat so much! My OH doesn't really know I come on here and would probably say I am a tcc obsessed nutjob if he knew :D
> I agree about the ttc being expensive, I've just stocked up on the Sasmar lube stuff cos found it made things a lot easier last time we were trying, and I just don't really seem to get much CM either so I thought it can't do any harm!
> Also, yes the Fifty Shades books ARE repetitive and badly written, I've read 1 and 2 but started 3 about 3 weeks ago and am struggling to read it it is so corny!! Don't want to spoil it for any one but some of the things Mr.Grey does if he did them to me it would be him getting spanked not me! Lol xx

I just nearly burst out laughing :rofl: hahahahaaa Mr Grey got on my nerves after a while, and the sex..........oh please!!! Im sorry but no woman i know can climax from 3 minutes sex and then shouts his name?! You would never think a woman had wrote that!! i agree it is VERY badly written! Just goes to show sex sells!!

oohhh how much was that lube hun? im normally ok in the dept but this month its been quite iffy so i may buy it? I thought my OH Would be like that about me coming on here but its done wonders for us cause i no longer talk about babies 24/7 to him ll xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ha yeah that's true actually, caught him peering over my shoulder a few times then shaking his head lol!
The lube is 14.99 for 8 little tubes, from Boots. I had colposcopy a few years ago for abnormal cells and wonder if that why I don't get much?? It's handy aswell for when either of you might be tired or just not in the mood and can speed things along. Don't get me wrong I love me OH to bits but there's no denying ttc sex gets boring when you compare it to no holds barred just for fun and giggles sex!! (Mr. Grey style minus the flogger lol!! ) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh i might get that? We were naughty the last time i had to go to hospital for my bloods, we 'borrowed' some lube that was in a draw next to us haha i havent used any of it yet though! i might have to buy the one that you got though, i was in boots earlier, wish i had a nose at it. it does get boring and repetitive i totally agree with you on that, we are quite lucky we have been together 2 years in January so our sex life is still all giggles etc so not too bad, i just hope it never gets to the 'chore' stage. 

how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm good got a day off work so mainly trying to do as little as possible :) I am still arguing with myself over whether to ttc at the end of this month or wait til september. I'm so excited to start but I will hate myself if something goes wrong next time because I didn't wait long enough! Aaargh! It will have been 12 weeks and 3 days. Been looking into improving egg quality and got some royal jelly yesterday :) xxx How are you? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh i hope the weather is nice where you are then hun? its beautiful here but stuck in work :-(

Where did you get that Royal Jelly from? was it expensive? I need to get me some of that!! i honestly dont think anything will go wrong hun, your on a high dosage of folic acid youve done everything the right way.

im ok thanks hun  xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, if it makes you feel any better, after I wrote that I'm not tempted to POAS, I hopped over to Countdowntopregnancy and was looking at 9dpo symptoms and 9dpo tests and got a serious urge to do one NOW! Lol. So I don't doubt I will be dying to do a test on Sunday, which is only two sleeps! And btw, I love how obsessed you are with your CM today :haha: Did you really pull up those pictures at work!!?

Shelby, glad we didn't scare you off! lol. Sounds like you have done so much to get back into ttc shape! Isn't 12 weeks the recommended amount after MTX anyway? Or do you want to wait another cycle for peace of mind? I've never heard of that lube, is it sperm friendly? I don't have much of a problem with cm, but we did use preseed last cycle just to test it out but didn't fall pg.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww Tawn PAAALLLLLEEEEAAASSSEEEEEE Test on Saturday lol i cant bloody wait!!!!! haha you have got me all excited!!!!! Hahaha i know, i think its because iv been concentrating more on my OPKs than anything else so havent paid much attention to it if you get me? :rofl: i had it opened in the most smallest window on my PC lol it was TINY i was so scared incase someone caught me lol!!

Tawn when was your 12 weeks up hun? xxx

Actually did you have MTX? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Nope, no shot for me. Actually, my biyatch of a doctor didn't even offer it to me! I found out via scan it was ectopic, then sat sobbing in her office totally unconsolable and she said, "we are taking you down to surgery to remove your tube" no discussion, nothing! 

Then I was prepped for surgery and they came in right before I went down, with DH and I crying in the room an said "ooopps we should have waited for your bloodwork first. Your numbers are not what we expected. Either you have a viable pregnancy in your womb as well as the one in your tube (I had a pseudosac growing in my uterus) or you will miscarry naturally. Sorry!"

I was so angry and then had to wait to see if we had any hope at all. But I miscarried naturally and didn't have the MTX or surgery. So I think I was lucky


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies

Sorry haven't been on in a few days. Busy with work and also wasn't in the mood to chat really as AF got me feeling pretty down :( but I think she is almost out of town now, so hopefully I can get to trying again in a couple weks. Ill be on vacation when I'm in my fertile time so yay!!!! And my bday week :) FF moved my O day now to the day b4 my birthday so ill either be Oing or starting the 2ww then (assuming nothing crazy happens to my cycle this month)

So did I miss anything exciting???


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Tawn she is most def a beyatch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe she is sisters with Cheryls Dr?!?! 

You are very lucky though hun, in the nicest way possible? im glad for you you didnt have to have surgery or MTX or anything, did you have any pain before hand to think it was EP?

Here is my OPK from today, a teeny bit lighter than yesterdays!


----------



## Lynton81

AF has arrived!!! Gutted. I had loads of symptoms this month, still have heartburn this morning, which I only got 1st time preggers!! I am wondering if there was a little chemical in there. 

Good PMA thing is that my cycles are now normal - ovulate on cd11 with 23 day cycle, so at least that is one brill thing. Just thought it might happen quick, but I guess not. 

Hope you guys are still in the running, keep us posted. xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> ohhh i hope the weather is nice where you are then hun? its beautiful here but stuck in work :-(
> 
> Where did you get that Royal Jelly from? was it expensive? I need to get me some of that!! i honestly dont think anything will go wrong hun, your on a high dosage of folic acid youve done everything the right way.
> 
> im ok thanks hun  xxx




Tawn said:


> Cath, if it makes you feel any better, after I wrote that I'm not tempted to POAS, I hopped over to Countdowntopregnancy and was looking at 9dpo symptoms and 9dpo tests and got a serious urge to do one NOW! Lol. So I don't doubt I will be dying to do a test on Sunday, which is only two sleeps! And btw, I love how obsessed you are with your CM today :haha: Did you really pull up those pictures at work!!?
> 
> 
> Shelby, glad we didn't scare you off! lol. Sounds like you have done so much to get back into ttc shape! Isn't 12 weeks the recommended amount after MTX anyway? Or do you want to wait another cycle for peace of mind? I've never heard of that lube, is it sperm friendly? I don't have much of a problem with cm, but we did use preseed last cycle just to test it out but didn't fall pg.

Yay it's bright sunshine here so basking in the garden :) Cath: The royal jelly was 11.99 from my local health food shop, apparently it's harder to get hold of now due to a shortage of bees! 
Tawn everywhere says 3 months, which I reckon is slightly longer than 12 weeks but I dunno?? I ov 4 days after the 12 weeks are up so dying to try then! The Sasmar is apparently like preseed, I'm using it from an all bases covered point of view, just in case yaknow!! That is bad what happened to you at the hospital :cry: I sometimes wonder how some of these people keep their jobs with the level of incompetence and insensitivity which I have seen!
And Cath, what is your job that you can get away with being on here?! LOlxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Lynton im sorry AF Got you hun :hugs: im glad you have your PMA tho!!! :hugs:

My Dr said 12 weeks hunny and on the ectopic trust it says 12 weeks, different drs say diff times i think its if you feel better after 12 weeks and ready to try - try if not - wait until 3 months hun, xxxx

P.s i work in a solicitors, im soooo busy but my work is VERY repetitive and iv got such a short attention span i have to either come on here for 5 minutes or go for a walk otherwise i start getting really adgitated! im like it at home, i cant just sit down i have to either cook or clean or do something random like play on the Wii or go for a walk lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that's awful, these drs and nurses need to do more compassion training it makes me mad x

Shellie and lynton sorry the witch got you both x


----------



## Tawn

Hahha, Cath you made me laugh. Sisters with Cheryl's Dr. :haha: And yea, I had left sided pain and things just got strange, I knew something was wrong. Severe cramping and shooting pain down my leg as well. My mummy senses told me something was wrong! But you are right, seeing the pain and trouble you went through, I know I am lucky that my body knew what was up and took care of it myself. :hugs:

Lynton, so sorry for the witch! WOW you are so lucky though, what a wonderfully short cycle! Mine is 33 freaking LONG days, so I have to wait forever to try again after a bfn cycle!

Ladies, I did something silly for our little group. :blush: I was feeling like taking a little break from work so I made something that us "Lucky Thread" gals can put in our siggys if we want. It is silly and girly, but it was fun! I will try and upload it to mine so you all can see what I am talking about!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn thats lush!! did you design that yourself? Amazballs hun!! you really are talaneted!!! I love it! xxx

P.s im loving the smiley after you said you have done something for the group, :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Cath! Yeah I took a break from work and made that up. That is more like what I do for work (except boring grocery advertising instead of butterflies and rainbows!) :haha:

If anyone wants to add it to their siggy (no pressure! lol!) You just put this link into the image uploader in your signature section. 

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


----------



## shelbysioux

Yay! Why not? :D xx


----------



## Tawn

Haha that makes it official now Shelby! You are stuck with us chat-happy girls till we all get rainbows! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies am i being a total gimp!? I cant put it in my siggy it comes up wrong lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Cath. Click on the link I posted and when it opens in a new window, copy the whole URL of the picture. Then click the image (little mountain thingy) and just pop the entire URL in there.

Simples! (imagine the compare the meerkat voice)


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Please dont kill me lol right iv C&P the link, what little mountain thing do i need to click now lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

:) Click on your user CP, then go down to Edit Signature link (on the left hand side) then scroll down to the box where you edit and there is a mountain picture thing that allows you to upload an image. Then just paste and save!


----------



## cathgibbs

done it!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't do it what have I done wrong? There are 2 https' is that right?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow i go out for like 3 hours and so much to catch up on! I think friday afternoon work boredom has kicked in for all you poor ladies that have been at work! Very funny chats going on!

Tawn - i love that signature picture thingy! Youre very talented! Im gonna try and add it to mine to although i am a techno bimbo so will probably struggle! And those OPKs you have are the same i use, but i get from ebay instead.

Cath you are so lucky your internet doesnt get monitored at work, mine does...would love to have a conversation with my male 28 yr old boss about why i was looking at pictures of cervical mucus on the interweb....er awkward! Was bad enough having to explain that i was pregnant and thats why id turned into a complete numpty at work!

Seems im not the only one struggling with book 3 of the 50 shades trilogy then! It is thinly plotted and badly written, but i just didnt want to be the only one who'd not read it! 

Mrs D -you feeling good today hun?

Shellie :hi: nice to see you back, so glad the witch has almost left the building! Its so good you are on leave when you are fertile this month....you will be so relaxed and unstressed and it so much more likely to happen when you are relaxed!
 
Mummy - good to see you back, hope you are ok! 

Shelby and Lynton - good to see you ladies back to xx

cheryl and Bailey hope you ladies are feeling good today?

Hope ive not missed anyone, sorry if i have xx

Whats everyone up to tonight? My hubs is off out playing tennis after work and then off to his friends so boring evening on my lonesome for me :(

xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Got it! Tawn it's great thanks x

Cupcake I'm good thanks I'm glad it's the end of the week though it's gone really slooooooow even with 2 afternoons off.

An evening all you yourself, sounds great, how are you going to entertain yourself, some vino and a takeaway?

We are off to watch a fireworks display off someones boat I hope this wind dies down or else I'm going to spend my night with my head overboard I don't know about watching the fireworks


----------



## shelbysioux

We are having a bbq tonight, which prompts me to ask a question, do you all abstain from alcohol completely when you are ttc? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Mrs D i feel your pain, i got SO seasick to, fingers crossed the wind dies down....sounds like a lovely evening otherwise!

I dont know...maybe a takeaway but im trying to be healthy at the moment and takeaway is so naughty....and no vino...am tee total atm, again trying to be healthy and baby-ready.....chocolate is my vice anyway, can take or leave alcohol so its really no great hardship! Ive got really into Mad Men and my OH thinks its boring, so will probably just watch loads of episodes of that!

xx

ps...did it work?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey it did!

Well i am Shelby but it doesnt bother me as im not much of a drinker anyway! Plus that way noone will know when im preggers again!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey i meant to say to you, if you are worried about waiting until 12 weeks, have you thought about getting a private scan? We shopped around and got ours for £60, but obviously it may differ in your area. Everything will be fine this time though hun, lightening wont strike twice, but it might save you the agonising wait to see your healthy bubba! x


----------



## Tawn

I'm not the biggest drinker either Cupcake, I used to go out a lot in my days back at Uni, but now I am settled down with hubby and stepson I am much more boring! 

Shelby, I had a pear cider last week, but when I am ttc (aka in the TWW) I don't really do more than a drink or so at a time.

OHHH and DH had some Mountain Dew Energy in the house (he fell in love with Mt Dew Stateside lol) and I looked at the bottle and it says "Not Suitable for Pregnant Women" WTF?? How awful does a soda have to be to unsafe for preggos? lol I was more worried that I had had a drink of that than anything else!

MrsDuck, fireworks on the water! You've managed to make me jealous once again! :) Hope it is smooth sailing and no :sick: for you!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow that is worrying, must be full of poisen! I think we used to have it over here, but i think like Sunny D its banned, so worrying that people drink that!

I am very boring tho to....i had a wild phase before i met my hubs but hardly touch alcohol now and when i actually do im sorry! Im even trying to cut out caffeine as too much of that can affect conception which mean decaff tea, no Coke and limited chocolate!! That is harder than alcohol as caffeine is in so much! Im maybe going over the top but figure if i give it up now i wont have to worry about it when im preg again!

I kinda like to think that the next drink i have might be the bottle of champagne that we are saving for when we bring our rainbow baby home from the hospital (only a small one tho!)

xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Just noticed the lucky thread sigs everybody has! Who made it? Its pretty :)


----------



## Tawn

Actually Cucpake, if you can believe it DH buys the Mt Dew Energy at Farmfoods! It is made and bottled in the UK, which really surprised me!

And that is such a cute idea about the champagne! As soon as you get your BFP you should buy a nice bottle and stash it away for good luck!


----------



## cupcake1981

Im such a freak the thing i missed the most when i was preg was runny eggs yolks! No carbonara and no runny fried/poached eggs!


----------



## Tawn

That would be me Shellie! Haha I was bored of work so I took a break and made that. Here is the link if you want to upload it!

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn i am shocked at that! It cant be that bad then as this country is SO heavily regulated on everything and it was it would be banned!


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently its just really high in caffeine and thats why they dont recommend it...acc to Dr Google!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not a huge drinker either I normally drive everywhere as taxis are so expensive and our bus service by our house stops after 6pm but like you I missed coke, runny eggs, pâté and cheese.

Sunny d I remember that did it get banned is that why you don't see it now? Why was it banned? 

The wind is picking up even more now oh no not sure I want to go


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently a little girl turned yellow from drinking too much!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Apparently a little girl turned yellow from drinking too much!

:rofl: really??


----------



## cupcake1981

According to this....

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3257820.stm


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake1981 said:


> Apparently a little girl turned yellow from drinking too much!

:rofl: I remember that Hahaaaaaaaaa they still sell it in Icelands,I buy it if I know ill be having a hangover,doesn't work as much as the Apple bobbing tho xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Really? Even tho it turns people yellow!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

*allegedly*


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha yep,I think it might have been excessive drinking which led her to be yellow lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Apple bobbing as a cure for hangover?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Our friends have just cancelled the boat part of watching the fireworks due to the wind so need to find a good place from shore to watch them instead now.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll let cath explained her hangover cure :rofl: lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I bet you are relieved mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

I have just cooked a joint of beef I've eaten a couple of slices while finishing off dinner but it's got a funny taste and doesn't quiet smell right either now I have a dilemma do I feed it to hubby or not??


----------



## MrsDuck

I am cupcake but I might still be puking from the damn beef now


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies ive been trying to upload tht chatterbox link so hoping its worked... Sorry af got u ladies...I'm so busy today don't really hav time to catch up but my 15dpo hcg was 465 is tht gd??xx


----------



## CherylC3

Well mines isn't working boo :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl there was a chart doing the rounds on the ideal hcg levels but I can't remember where I saw it? That sounds high which is great......twins xx

I couldn't get mine to work check the link doesn't have a repeat of the https// at the beginning that's what my problem was, I took out one of them and ta da x


----------



## cupcake1981

Are you on your iPad? Not sure you can do from that? 

I just googled and 4 wks preg should be 426 so maybe that sounds good? No expert though, did you ask? 

Aw mrs d if you think it's dodgy best avoid! Don't want to risk food poisoning! Was it all in date and stuff? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I was naughty and ordered a dominos....hubs never fancies it.....so naughty tho isn't it :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I found this

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml

* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every woman&#8217;s level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.

So your levels are good x

We didn't risk the beef, yes was in date and I've eaten a few slices so I hope I'm ok

I did my siggy from my iPhone so should be able to do it from iPad it's just a bit of a faf.

Yay for dominos, no cooking or washing up :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure you'll be fine - you said you had a funny taste after your scan, don't suppose you've had it since, might be to do with that maybe? 

Yes I'm very excited....mozzarella dippers to (hubs will eat leftovers for breakfast, not all for me!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies been cleaning my fridge freezer as you can tell I'm bored lol waiting for Asda to deliver,I have no goodies tho :-( 

Cheryl that's good hcg hun :-D 

Cupcake......Apple bobbing........if you have a hangover fill the sink full of freezing cold water....then take a deep breath ........ and put your head under the water for a few seconds and keep repeating......the hangover will disappear!!! 

Awww Mrsd what you gonna do for food now lovely?? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll be sure to remember that one Cath! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

We binned the beef and ended up with a sandwich I couldn't be bothered to cook again. Oh I didn't think of the contrast dye giving me a funny taste in my mouth I haven't had much to drink today so could be that. Damn I could have binned it for nothing, oh well better safe than sorry. 

Cath I hope you ordered some goodies....chocolate. Oh and I just ate a galaxy ripple yummmm

I should have just chucked an emergency pizza in the oven


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, maybe it is because BnB keeps shortening the link on here even tho I don't want them to (so when you copy&paste it is is just getting the shortened version) I will repost it without the https:// bit so that it doesn't create a link, and just make sure you keep the https:// that bnb automatically puts at the start when you upload an image.

i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


Hope that helps!


----------



## cupcake1981

My pizza was not great, the sent me the wrong base, not thin and crispy like I ordered :(....couldn't be bothered to call and complain tho as I was hungry! Should have had beans on toast!

I have a choc orange bar for later tho, yum!


----------



## shelbysioux

Was just wondering about the drinking thing because I always drown my sorrows when af comes and I'm thinking now maybe I shouldn't but I just get sooooooo upset :( Have decided now I deffo am going to start trying again at the end of this month. OH has been briefed and has had his zinc and multivitamin administered for today :D
I don't like chocolate really, does that make me wierd?? Lol.
Had a lovely evening barbequeing with DD and OH, sad news about that little girl Tia though :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm gutted for you cupcake, you get your hopes up for a nice treat then they balls up and spoil it for you x

Yay for the chocolate orange you can't spoil that x

Shelbysioux yup that defo makes you weird haha I love chocolate I can't imagine how anyone doesn't I have a very sweet tooth.

Shelbysioux I don't think a good drink when af arrives is a bad thing I agree with dani's motto drink til it's pink xx

Where is dani is she on holiday now?


----------



## cupcake1981

What are you giving him Shelby? I've just hubs on one prenatal that I think has zinc in it...do you give him extra zinc? 

I just checked the news I didn't realise she'd been found, how awful :(


----------



## shelbysioux

Drink 'til it's pink! I like that :D xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sad sad news about poor Tia and to think her own grandmother and her lover could be involved, awful


----------



## cathgibbs

No goodies whatsoever,what was I thinking?!? Mrsd I think you have a slight obsession with galaxy  I have one with time outs Yummmm

I seriously don't know why I order a hone delivery,I ordered citrus air freshner they sent me dettol surface spray,I ordered balsamic vinegar they sent me white vinegar I ordered 3 stirfry sauces 3 for £3 and they charged me £3.60?!?! Arghhh idiots xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Drink til it's pink, love it!

I'm a complete chocoholic, although oddly went off all things sweet including chocolate when preg!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah extra zinc because before the ectopic we took 7mths to get preggo and as he doesn't have any children of his own I was starting to wonder if something might be wrong. It must not be though, evidently! He does have a penchant for the fags, beer and kebabs though so extra vitamins won't go amiss! 

I know, so sad. My daughter is 12 and it just doesn't bear thinking about. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath Im banned from online food shopping by hubs as we always get the wrong stuff, but I hate it so much I just don't care!


----------



## MrsDuck

I couldn't do Internet ordering I love doing the food shop as I like picking up the bargains and galaxy goodies, although it would probably save me a fortune

Do you just have to accept the mistakes or will they come back and exchange the items, sorry for sounding thick but we don't have home delivery from the supermarket here

No goodies at all you are being good x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I give up lol.. Can't do it :(

Aw I. Love a bit of apple bobbing....xxx

I've heard they do tht with inet shopping. X


----------



## MrsDuck

That's strange cupcake coz I completely went off chocolate and coke when I was pregnant


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm starting to wonder if ive ovulated in the last couple of days you know....I've done 2 tests today and both barely had a 2nd line on them, whereas the last few days they've been darker and I've had the stitchy pains *confused*


----------



## cupcake1981

And I had loads of cm yesterday and non today....odd


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure, this ttc confuses the life out of me.

I seem to get o type pains for about 10 days I seem to have ewcm for the same period so if I don't see a positive opk I have no idea when I o


----------



## cupcake1981

It's so confusing, not that it matters this cycle but I'd still like to know!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe you have oved then??


----------



## cathgibbs

My oh doesn't like me doing online because of this reason so I'm not telling him lol I love food shopping too its my fav thing how sad do I sound lol no they take it away but I only realised about the vinegar when they gave me the list so iv rung Asda to complain,I ordered peppercorn sauce before and they gave me a mugshot which is kinda like a pot noodle,I went a bit mental and went to Asda shouting :rofl: in my defence i was pregnant and didnt know so my hormones were everywhere lol

Awww poor Tia,I said along her step grandad had summit to do with it,its all weird as he dated the mother of Tia before the gran abduction now the stepgrandad and mother of Tia have gone missing,its heartbreaking i hooray the mother is not going to do anything stupid :-( 

I'm cooking pizza,garlic bread and chips,Cupcakes fault cause you mentioned dominos lol oh and a glass of vino xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

did you use opks hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry Cath, my fault :blush:

It's is an awful thing, they said on the news the other day something about 'his past', it's all a bit strange really.

Maybe mrs d, the pains have stopped today to... Maybe the witch will pay me a visit soon and then we can get back on it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes you'd be proud Cath, at least twice a day for the last few days!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm definitely wishing I had shoved a pizza in the oven now, i'm starving again since I only had a sandwich and loads of fruit for dinner


----------



## cupcake1981

We are all pizza obsessed tonight x


----------



## cupcake1981

It *might* be my fault :blush:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey if you are interested the international space station should be going overhead again tonight at 10pm it will come from the west overhead towards the east x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to watch the fireworks chat later girlies xx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

It's the weekend yaaaaaaaaaaaaay :dance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Thurl! :wave:

Are you feeling better today? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Have fun mrs d xx


----------



## thurl30

I'm feeling much better today thanks, just congested but I guess I will for a few days. How are you? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Not bad thank you, having a quiet night as Hubs is out! x


----------



## thurl30

Oh yay you have some 'me time' :dance: I have that tomorrow because my hubs is out fishing all day tomorrow :)

Have I missed much here today with all you chatty ladies?? :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I'm a fishing widow to.....and a football widow...and a tennis widow....still gives me time with the remote control I guess! 

Oh Thurl you step away for an hour and miss so much! x


----------



## thurl30

Oh poor you :hugs: I am only a fishing widow because my hubs isn't interested in any other sport :)

You are so right, there are tons more pages on this thread now than there were when I went to bed last night, if I tried to catch up on it all I wouldn't have time to write anything :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well done hun,twice a day is good,I'm proud of you,your like my little poas addict buddy :rofl: 

Does anyone get nipple pain during O? I never noticed it before,just took my bra off and sweet Jesus they hurt,I also got white spots coming on them which I only have during pregnancy but there's no way I am,I Googled nipple pain during o and its quite common xxx

Hey thurl!!!! Xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Cath :wave:, how are you doing now hun? xx I don't get any pain during O, in fact I never know when I O :dohh:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Thurl we are a chatty bunch, I'll struggle when Im back at work next week to keep up with it all! 

Trying to remember what's going on with everyone....not much with me, Cath seems to be ovulating (yey!), Tawn designed a lovely little sign thingy for the lucky thread ladies signature (below), mrs d has gone to some fireworks (not on a boat), Cheryl got blood results that showed good hcg levels, baileys been at work all day so been very quiet, mummy and shellie are ok now in new cycles and this month will be their monthes, Lyndon got her AF :(, Poppy's been quiet today.....think that was it... X


----------



## cupcake1981

Heres the link to Tawns signature pic if you want to add it to yours:

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry Shelby forgot you!


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm good thank you hun,relaxing with a glass of vino watching my soaps,you ok chick? 

Cupcake well done for giving thurl the update and remembering!! Xxx


----------



## thurl30

I'm ok thanks Cath :)

Cupcake that's what I call a memory! Thanks for the summary :)

Cath good news that the O is here :thumbup:

Tawn the signature box is lovely, I will definately add it to mine :)

Mrs D have a fab time at the fireworks :)

Great news about your blood results Cheryl :thumbup:

Mummy, Shellie and Lyndon, new cycles means new starts, fingers crossed this is the month for you :)
 
I'm not really sure when my af is due, I don't have the same cycle length every time, FF has put me at 7dpo today so if that's right I will probably have about a 33 day cycle this time so af will be due next week :dohh: I had some spotting last week so thought she was going to arrive mega early, but it didn't lead anywhere and just stopped after 3 days :shrug:


----------



## shelbysioux

I get sore boobs when I ov Cath, and they carry on then til af. But the month I was pg they stopped being sore after about a week!! xx


----------



## shelbysioux

thurl30 said:


> I'm ok thanks Cath :)
> 
> Cupcake that's what I call a memory! Thanks for the summary :)
> 
> Cath good news that the O is here :thumbup:
> 
> Tawn the signature box is lovely, I will definately add it to mine :)
> 
> Mrs D have a fab time at the fireworks :)
> 
> Great news about your blood results Cheryl :thumbup:
> 
> Mummy, Shellie and Lyndon, new cycles means new starts, fingers crossed this is the month for you :)
> 
> I'm not really sure when my af is due, I don't have the same cycle length every time, FF has put me at 7dpo today so if that's right I will probably have about a 33 day cycle this time so af will be due next week :dohh: I had some spotting last week so thought she was going to arrive mega early, but it didn't lead anywhere and just stopped after 3 days :shrug:

Implantation bleeding?? xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Shelby, I think it would have been too early for implantation, but was thinking perhaps it could have something to do with O xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Some ladies spot when they ov apparently Thurl x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is it obvious I've been bored and lonely tonight I've been on bnb all eve ...


----------



## thurl30

Ahhhh cupcake you can't be lonely with everyone here :hugs:


----------



## shelbysioux

Sorry I didn't even introduce myself before speculating on your cycle :blush:


----------



## cupcake1981

That is true Thurl!

Shelby sorry for leaving you off my recap for Thurl earlier, no offence hun! Xx


----------



## thurl30

:haha: no problem at all, I appreciate all suggestions about my crazy all over the place makes no sense cycle :) xx


----------



## shelbysioux

It's ok, I'm a newbie :D xx


----------



## cupcake1981

So am I hon! x


----------



## thurl30

Me three! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so I now have another reason to hate 12 hour shifts, it just took me over half an hour to catch up and there is no way I will remember it all lol!!!

Hope you are all well this evening ladies! I am pooped but starving!! 
I've started getting hip ache now (yes I am an old lady lol) and it was killing me earlier!! Not good when my job is so physical! Was so relieved to have a bath and relax my muscles!!

Mrs d - I missed it again!! I was in the bath! Is it visible again tomorrow?

Who was it said they don't like chocolate (see told you I'd forget!!) I don't normally either! It's not really that I dislike it but I just don't have a sweet tooth so don't eat it.....except when I'm pregnant and I really have a hankering for it, especially Magnum milk chocolate ice creams and snickers bars!! Oooh I've got a stash of those might have one now!! So I'm the opposite of you ladies who love choc and go off it when preggers!!

Oh and you all may think I'm weird but I don't really like pizza!! But that's mainly coz I have IBS and bread makes me feel really bloaty especially pizza bases!!

Tawn - love the siggy pic it is awesome!!! And I felt like I had a poas aversion when I got my BFP if you remember, I didn't want to test coz I didn't think it would be BFP. Got everything crossed for you!!

Cheryl - those levels sound pretty darn good hun, I asked for mine to be checked but they wouldn't as I suspected! But in better news (in a weird way) I felt really sick this morning!! I didn't be sick but I had to stop what I was doing a few times and take deep breaths! How sad am I to be happy for slight ms lol!! Oh and I also have the hip ache as I mentioned, I got it about this time last pregnancy, hurts like hell but I don't care it's all good!!

Cath - you really crack me up you crazy lady!!! I hope they deffo are O pains you are feeling, and ace that you are feeling them both sides!

Shellie - sorry you are feeling blue about AF coming. I really thought it was your month. How's the wedding coming along?

Shelby - I used preseed this month too. I think that sperm safe lube is deffo a good thing to use. 

Cupcake - hows everything today? Hope the waiting isn't too bad for you! 

Lynton - so sorry AF got you that sucks. But PMA and keep the faith, you are part of this lucky thread now so we will pass the luck on to all you newbies too!!

Mummy2 - hope you are feeling better and glad AF isn't as bad as last month. 

There were so many other things I wanted to say but I forgot them all!!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Bailey :wave: 12 hour shifts?? blimey! you deserve some food and a good sleep :hugs:

I'm off to bed now, night night everyone :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey me to on the IBS which I why I ordered thin and crispy lol...sad times....x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and yey for ms and hip ache!!

Night Thurl xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I can just about manage a thin and crispy if it is proper Italian style thin and crispy lol!! But mainly i just steer clear! 

Night thurl! Sorry Hun I think I missed you in my catch up, I hope you are well and can forgive my preggo goldfish memory!! Sleep well!

After all that catching up I am also off to bed!! I can feel my eyelids closing as we speak (or type as it were!) night all, sweet dreams (hope some of you 2ww'ers have BFP dreams!!) and sleep well everyone!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was about to say hi bailey but night night. Yay for ms and hip pain, that sounds odd. Not sure about space station for tomorrow I'll check tomorrow and let you know, it was really clear and passed directly overhead tonight xx

Cupcake you have a good memory like tawn, I'm useless x

Night night thurl x

Did you have a good night eating whatever you wanted (apart from your rubbish pizza) and watching whatever you wanted on tv?

My fireworks weren't that great and it got quite cold and windy at the harbour


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought you preggo ladies might want a chuckle

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ant-womans-best-defense-morning-sickness.html

Obviously written by a man x


----------



## Lynton81

Ha ha, skipped to last post and immediately saw the oral sex thimg, eww. Once a year my dh gets that, for this birthday!! :winkwink:

Love the signature Tawn and me four as a newbie you guys!! xxx

My AF is an absolute nightmare as usual, just went everywhere when I stood up, it's like when I was a teenager and had to wear 3 sanitary towels to bed!! IS yours bad too mummy2?


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: Love the signature... :happydance: Can't wait to use it! 

Cath: I'm so excited about your O! Time for you to get pregnant! :happydance:

AFM: Lurking for a bit.... Having oral surgery Monday. Having all 29 teeth I have extracted. I'm going to hate going 4 months with no teeth.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh leinz :hugs: I hope its not too painful for you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies I'm sorry I've not been on much hubby's off this wkend and I was so busy yesterday he moans if im on this all the time so il try and keep up with u chatty girl lol...x

Tawn got it lol took me ages to work out how to save the photo lol...x

Bailey yeah for symtoms Hun sounding very good...cx

Leinzlove hope ur op all goes well Hun..x

Lynton so funny once a yr for his bday love it. Xx

Mrs d love the oral sex for ms lol.. Lol...x

Mummy2 hope your ready for next month Hun for getting yr BFP..x

Shellie so sorry about af coming Hun there's always next month PMA...x

Cath how u doin u crack me up missy... You any plan Hun this wkend? Apple bobbing??xx

Cupcake how u doin?x

Thurl hey :wave: 

Wot are all ur plans this wkend?? I'm working today :( boo.... So tired and hoping my hcg levels go up nicely next wk...x

Oh and ladies my bbs :holly: are still killing me lol...xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Chezza!! It's great your boobies are still hurting!! Any other signs hun??? When is your next drs apt now??


I'm confused.com yesterday I went very dry,today its back to being creamy and quite stretchy,I'm also having all signs that I have ovulated,sore nips,really bad gas and bowel movements!?! What the hecky peck?!?! We were meant to be going out but oh has ,worked 15 hour shifts the last 3 days so he's tired,I bought all new clothes too,bought a lovely peach skirt the ones that are long on the back and rise in the front,bought it from miss selfridge along with a half price dress so I took the half price sticker off the dress and put it on the skirt so oh doesn't know how much I paid for it hehehe sneaky sneaky!!! 

What are your plans apart from working hun?

Mrsd I'm sorry the fireworks weren't that good hun :-( Bailey how you feeling lovely?

Fletch should be back today I think?

Shelbysioux,Cupcake,thurl...how you coping ladies? 

Tawn...................HAVE YOU TESTED YET?!?!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Cheryl,

I'm at work too, boo. And it's my own doing, I should be off but I picked up extra!
Is the tiredness killing you too! On the bright side I have found apple juice is very helpful at "moving" things along lol!!

Morning Cath - you are up early too! Have a good day!

Mrs d hi!! That article was so funny, and all I thought was "yeah right"! 

Hope everyone has a good day whilst it's sunny!!


----------



## baileybubs

Argh we posted at the same time Cath!!

I'm feeling fine today. Had a nice long sleep!! 
No sign of the ms this morning yet, but it's early lol!

I used to get confused with cm and I never had loads so that's why I used preseed. I don't think I produced enough after the mc. Maybe you should give that a shot too next month Cath!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol thank you hun ill give that a shot,from.Boots is it?

Oh yes,Apple juice and Orange juice ladies get it down you it will help oh and brown bread and fibre cereal it will help.......soften things!!!

When I was in hospital I was constipated for 9 days and had only a teeny bit of Orange juice and it worked!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I got it off amazon Cath, £13.99 I think. If you get it though don't use the amount it says, use half. It's very slippery stuff lol!!!

And yeah I've got oranges and orange juice too, it's weird how I go from one extreme to the other!! I have IBS that usually causes the opposite problem! And I had that week around my BFP that it was like that and now I can't go for toffee :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies do you ever comment on other threads and feel noones actually reading your posts?? 

This is why I love this thread! We all listen to each other lol!! And if we do forget anyone it's accidentally and we apologise profusely lol!

I love this thread!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha ill remember that lol thanks hun!!

Awwww bless you I feat do feel for you hun,can you take any thing like senokot cause that's herbal isn't it xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not sure actually, I don't think so coz doctor google usually just says the natural stuff when I ask lol!! It won't help that I'm sat here eating a pain au chocolat :rofl: 
I allow myself one real coffee a day though in the morning, not everyday but when I'm at work this early, so I'm hoping that helps too lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just my sore boobs, tired, my skins bad and very tired still got the runs lol... No its not funny it's awful :(

Cath tht sounds lovely love miss self ridge, think its a quiet weekend don't feel like doing anything I'm off sun mon so prob just go for lunch or the cinema to see Ted....xx

Yeah bailey there's other threads I've posted on but they just ignore tht you've even posted on it it's so rude u feel invisible.... Iv not had any coffee and I was a coffee addict but just don't feel like it the now I'm dying to know wot my hcg level will be on thurs I'm so impatient... This pregnancy doesn't feel real don't think il believe it till around 8wks...cx

Aw hubby had a dream last night we had a girl called Lynda wtf no chance wud I call a baby lynda lol.. Lol...cx

Wot are u doing this wkend ladies???xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey yep I feel like the fricking invisible girl,I don't bother with any other threads now!!!

We seen Ted last week :rofl: soooooo funny but some bits your like 'oohhhh that shouldn't have been said' how the frigg that is a 15 ill never know lol,you'll enjoy it hun!!

Me too iv bought loads of dresses and shoes in the sales I just can't stop buying!!! 

Lynda?!*! Haha little baby Lynda!!! Awww there's nice Cheryl :rofl:


Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I kno my names are Sienna and Leo much better than Lynda eh??xx :haha:


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning Ladies! Aaah little baby Lynda that's so cute!

Gorgeous day where I am so I think I will take my dog on along walk :D have a lovely day everyone xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Much better hun Haha I like them names,their lovely hun!!

Morning Shelbysioux!! Ahhhh its quite cloudy here,enjoy the sun hun!!

Iv done zumba,pit a load of washing out and now I'm going to dye the hair and the extensions just incase we do go out lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Lynda! Haha Cheryl! I love LOVE your names tho! Leo is on our boys list too, although we can't decide our top boy name cause we have quite a few (DH REALLLLLY wants Maxwell "Max" but I am on the fence) and for a girl we have chosen Madison. Our last name is Murray, though, so if we do all M's it might get corny? Although saying that, my maiden name starts with a T and I am Tanya, my sister is Tera and my brother Tyler! Hahahhah. Maybe it is a family tradition?

And I know what you mean about other threads! I am only really on this thread nowadays. I love the ladies on here, they take the time to listen and care about everyone else--there is only one person who only ever posts about herself and has never bothered to ask anyone ANYTHING about themselves or join in the conversation. (is there an eyeroll smiley? Cause i can never find it!) but I am sure you girls know what/who I mean! I like that we all support each other, that is why I made the siggy!

Cath, oh my your OH is lucky! You make me feel so lazy, dying your hair and having fancy new clothes and the like! My poor DH, I am STILL in desperate need of a haircut, nevermind the rest! Sexy mama :winkwink: And no, I haven't tested. Will do tomorrow morning, so keep an eye out lol. Although I feel a bit nervous about it!!

Bailey YAY for ms! Hahah, what a weird thing to say, but I think we all totally understand why you would want to be sick! You are one HARD working woman! I think your mum was right, with how much you work and taking care of your little bean inside, I am glad you don't have the stress of a wedding in the next couple of months too! Remember to find some you time, as well, do you at least have tomorrow off?

OK, I forgot the rest now :dohh: That is as far back as I can see below on the catch up bit, so to all the other lovely ladies GOOD MORNING! Hope you are well!

AFM, I am having slightly sore boobs as of dinnertime yesterday? Just really slight, so nothing major and might just be normal PMS. I have no cm to be heard of, LIKE NONE, and that was how it was last bfp but :shrug: Really feeling nervous to test tomorrow!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I'm so cross I just wrote out a huge reply then my stupid phone lost it, grrrr. 

Bailey and Cheryl - yey for preg symptoms, so jealous of your sore bbs and constipation! Do you ladies drink tea? That's a good laxative! Bailey don't work too many extras hun, you must get plenty of rest to. Think I may invest in some of that preseed stuff, have heard good things about it! Cheryl, baby Lynda, haha, your names are lovely. Do you have any names Bailey?

Has everyone else got names for bubbas that have not yet been conceived? I know I do :blush:

Cath - new clothes sound lovely, I've bought some new dresses for work in an effort to make me feel better about going back on Mon...it's not worked so far tho! 

Mrs D- sorry your fireworks were pants, but at least you didn't have to look at pants fireworks on a boat! I hope my hubs never sets eyes on that article, when preg brushing my teeth is enough to make me gag....enough said!

Leinz - hope your surgery isnt too painful hon xx

Tawn - did you have a lovely evening? How are you feeling about testing tomo? I reckon because you are not expecting a bfp you will get one, fxd for you!

Thurl- how are you entertaining yourself today while hubs is fishing?

Shelby -enjoy your walk with your dog!

Shellie, lynton, poppy, mummy - are you all ok today?

AFM, not much to report really....just waiting for the witch and peeing on sticks to see what's happening with my ov....if I get more negatives today I'm gonna assume I ovd earlier in the week as I thought so shouldn't be long til the witch comes....

Hope the sun shines for you all today! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn I love Max and Maddison, Maddison is one of my girls names but hubs has vetoed it I think it's lovely though x


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks Cupcake. What are yours then? (if you don't mind sharing that is!!)

Stupid confusing O! I hope it was a few days back, that means you are closer to your TTC cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn I love Madison!!!! I don't think it will sound corny with the initials being MM you'll just have to put her middle name as something beginning with N so her initials are MNM Haha!!

Yep I know who your on about hun,I noticed it a while back!! I think there are 2 people actually hun

Ohhhh 1 more sleep!! Is af due tomorrow hun 
Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes Im hoping I have already to, as hubs and I were a bit naughty this am (oops) and we were trying to wait til after AF :blush:

Well I like classic names...boys....James, Zachary (Zach) and Ben (hubs middle name, I love it), and for girls....Lily and isobelle/isobella....


----------



## cupcake1981

What are your names Cath (if you don't mind)

Tawn nothing wrong with MM, hubs is RR!

Ooh I forget Ruby for a girl to...I love that...although she'd be RR to then!


----------



## Tawn

Lovely names cupcake, in fact I really like all of them!! I have always loved Benjamin, but DH vetoed! 

Hahha MNM, cute Cath! Glad you know who I'm talking about, and I think I know the other one you mean! That means it isn't just me being rude or imagining it!

Nope, tomorrow I am going to be 11DPO (or 10, but I think I probably O'd the first day). AF not due until Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## cathgibbs

I like all of them too cupcake! I love James!! 

Ours are Lola Madison or Layla Madison - more swayed towards Lola, we have NONE for a boy lol I like Devon but OH doesnt like it!!

Oohhh so you should get a nice big fat juicy line then hun!! what will you test with? IC or FRER? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies I'm skiving at work lol!!!

Tawn - is it me you are talking about?? Lol, kidding I think I know who you mean! Ooooh I can't wait for you to test tomorrow, I've got everything crossed for you!!! And yes I've got tomorrow off thankfully, and then off Tuesday too so can chill out. I finish in a few hours for today too.

Cath - you've done Zumba this morning already?!! Wowsa!!

Cupcake - my only names are Niamh or Izzy for a girl or Charlie or Kiefer for a boy but my oh doesn't like any of them!! And preseed is deffo worth a go!!

Mrsduck - how are you feeling today? Soaking up more sunshine?!

Cheryl - hope works ok! Not too tired I hope. Try eating more eggs to combat the runs hun.

Hope everyone else is ok too!! And glad I'm not the only one that sometimes feels ignored on other threads, thought it was just me!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww I love Lola (and you know I love Madison so win-win! lol)

Boys names are so much harder, why is that?

I am testing with IC. Unfortunately I used my last FRER on that evap/chemical whatever the heck that line was last month! Grr, I had held onto it for so long! :haha: But I have a bag of about 20 ICs, and an Asda brand test, as well as a digi for after I get a good line. I am sure I will be running straight to the shops to get FRERS if I get any sort of a shadow this month!


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Bailey, you KNOW it isn't you! We heart you! 

So glad you are almost done for the day and can chill tonight and tomorrow! Any plans, or is it a stay at home duvet kind of day?


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I love the name lily too cupcake but we kept calling my angel that so I feel I can't use it now. I've learnt this time and this one is my little hobbit. I'm convinced it's a boy so he's currently called Samwise Gamgee lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww thanks Tawn that's lovely, I heart you ladies too!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna see if my mum wants to come up for some tea, she phoned before asking how I am lol


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> Aww I love the name lily too cupcake but we kept calling my angel that so I feel I can't use it now. I've learnt this time and this one is my little hobbit. I'm convinced it's a boy so he's currently called Samwise Gamgee lol!!

:rofl: Samwise Gamgee! It does have a certain ring to it!


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha a certain ring to it!! Was that pun intentional?? My precious lol :rofl:


----------



## Tawn

OMG, ladies, I broke!!! All that talk about waiting until tomorrow, and I was SO CLOSE, and I broke! I took a test with SMU just now. It wasn't the most concentrated wee, but something popped up in 5 mins and it is SO FAINT!

I have to remember that this happened last month and try not to get too excited cause it is such an unbelievably faint line, but here is what it looks like.

What do you think? Be totally honest, I don't want to think I'm pg if it is just an indent line or evap (like last month!)

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/IMG_0188.jpg?t=1344685478
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/IMG_0188contrast.jpg?t=1344685508


----------



## Tawn

Uhg, I can't tell if it has color or not! But it is still wet, I only took the test 10mins ago and pics within 5 mins....

Looked back at last month's test and think this looks the same. Most likely an evap


----------



## CherylC3

Omg Tawn u nd to buy a. Frerconcrats Hun amazing...x


----------



## CherylC3

Thts how mines were at 11dpo last Friday yeah :) :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Get to the nearest chemist to buy a frer I'm so excited the luck is well and truly back thts a BFP every wk the last 3 wkends yeah :)


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Cheryl! But honestly, I looked back at the pics I posted of that test last month and this looks exactly the same. I think it might just be these tests (they are a new batch that I only started using last month). So I think I will just have to wait it out, I got overexcited when it popped up but not convinced as of yet!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw get a frer for tomoro my ics were like tht till 14dpo. Xx


----------



## Tawn

I might try to convince DH to take me into town so that we can get meat from the butcher for our BBQ tomorrow and pop into boots sneakily to get a FRER then. I don't want his hopes to get up if he knows I am buying FRERS, so gotta be ninja style! lol


----------



## CherylC3

Lol we I hope u get ninja style and get one. Xx


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone,

It's a lovely sunny Saturday yay :dance:

OMG Tawn!! That looks like a bfp to me :happydance:, I echo what Cheryl said go get a FRER, Tesco in Stowmarket sell them that's where I have got mine from before :)


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Thurl, the funny thing is we live in Cedars Park RIGHT next to the Tesco (I mean, like 5 mins walk maximum) and I totally didn't think of going there! :dohh:

DH said he wants to go into town to the butcher, though, so it is :ninja: time! lol


----------



## thurl30

:haha: that's really funny, I'm always popping there at lunch time to get my tests, none of the the other supermakets sell FRER :dohh:

Enjoy your :ninja: shopping trip xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Am I being dumb? Is a frer a first response test?

Tawn there is something there hun! I'm so excited for you to test tomorrow now!!!!

Aw bailey are you a lord of the rings fan by any chance?! 

Cheryl - try rice to bung you up to!!

I'm trying to work out who you ladies were talking about and I think I worked it out one of them....the other one isn't me is it :wacko:

It's 2 pm and I've not got my butt in gear yet, my friend from work just came round and we ended up chatting work as is inevitable and now I'm totally depressed about Monday now...I really don't know whether to start looking for another job or just wait as I'm hoping to get preg again quickly (*hoping*), I only get statutory mat package at my current job anyway so would I have anything to lose if I went somewhere else?!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG TAWN GET YOUR ASS TO THAT CHEMIST AND GET A FRER!!!!!! Arghhh Amazeballs!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake it most def isn't you hun its someone from before chick :hugs: xxxx

Is stay hun I know it might be horrible etc but as your ttc it'll be easier telling your boss rather than telling a new boss 3 months into a new job,as soon as af cones get in that bedroom woman you will get pg soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haha Tawn, love the Ninja test shopping! Just don't go 'ninja-ing' it from the shop, cause that's called something else!!

As for your test... It absolutely looks like a nice (albeit faint) line to me :happydance:
I didn't even have to blow it up on my screen!
*maintaining excitement level until notified otherwise* :D

I can't remember who asked me about AF and how heavy it is this month (cupcake, shellie or thurl - sorry ladies!), but it's not. It just feels like a nice 'normal' period this time which is good. I've had some horrendous ones since the first MC so it's almost nice to see her when she's like this!

Cath - Your O day will be the last day of fertile CM (slippery), so keep an eye on when it dries up for the month and see how that matches up with your OPKs xx I did have a laugh too about your 128 sticks. That's epic, well done :haha:

Mrs Duck - how are you feeling lovely?

Bailey - take it easy and don't pick up too many extra shifts. And from my experience, baby naming is nothing like what I thought it would be as a single woman / little girl. My sisters all thought it was weird we didn't have a girls' name picked out until my DD was about 2 weeks away because I had so many I loved as a kid. I just couldn't get DH to agree on any of them! I do love 'Hobbit' though - so cute! We nicknamed Missy 'Jellybean' while in my belly.

ShellieLab - We'll get our BFPs together this cycle hun. What's the plan?

Cheryl - Loving the sore BBs. How are you feeling otherwise?

I know I'm forgetting people, so I'm really sorry about that (I hope I'm not the 'other' one you girls were talking about :( ). It's late though, so I'm going to head to bed.

Have a wonderful Saturday ladies!


----------



## cupcake1981

PHEW!!

Yeah I know I should stick it out :(

Btw I love Lola so cute!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Cupcake :wave: I would just stay with your current employer and :sex: like mad :rofl:

A FRER is a first response, I think it's first response early result or something like that :shrug:

So the weather is fab, and I want to sit in the garden, but DH didn't get any chairs out of the garage and I don't want to go in the garage to get them myself because I'm scared of spiders :haha:

Cupcake and Cath how are you guys doing today?

Mummy you have a lovely Saturday too :hugs:

I have been trying to catch up on what I missed since last night, not got very far but saw all of your names, they are all lovely :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Vey quick nip on here before finish work.....get a frer Tawn!!!! Omg!!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

i hope that's not an evap Tawn! Keeping my fx that when you test tomorrow it'll be a clear as day BFP :)

AFM, the red devil has finally gone, yay! I wish my cycle was shorter since I still have over two weeks before O and that's such a long way away!! All we can do now is practice, practice, practice! LOL. I think I might temp this morth, I haven't the last couple of cycles. I did take my temp this morning, it was 97.4, which is good since my pre-o temps before were always much, much lower then that so it looks like the thyroid meds are doing something (although I don't actually feel much different yet). We'll see how the temping goes, or if I'll even remember, as I have a horrible memory! I didn't do too bad when I did those couple of months of temping. I'm gonna try and put a good amount of energy into TTC this month without going overboard because that will probably be too stressful, and being as this may or may not be one of the last TTC cycles in a while (still dont know what I want to do about the wedding), I should try and enjoy it I guess! Easier said then done lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Good thanks Thurl....I'm jealous we don't have a garden as we live I'm a flat, so no sunbathing for me....I'd brave spiders to get a chair out!! X


----------



## baileybubs

Was wondering where you had all gone then! Finally finished work yay!!

Cupcake - I am a lord of the rings fan but the reason for the hobbit it because my oh and I are both short people lol! I'm 5' 2" and he reckons he's an inch taller but I think we are the same lol. Because of this he is nicknamed hobbit and I am mrs hobbit lol!

Shellie - sounds like a good plan hun, I couldn't do temping as I would forget. Hope it all goes well though and this is your month!!

Tawn - will you be testing in the morning then or when you get home?? Buy a twin pack so you can do both!!!! Eeeek I'm so excited!!!

Thurl - how's things for you today

And ladies those of you who think its you, the person in question probably wouldn't even have read the post relating to it so wouldn't even say "is it me?" (did that make sense?)

What's everyone up to? My numpty bum oh has failed to do any housework whilst I've been at work and now he's at work and I have to do the housework! Sent him a text saying "remind me which one of us is growing a baby again?" lol, kinda mean of me but he promised me he'd Hoover upstairs and he hasn't and now I have to carry the thing up there!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I literally loled then!!! I get what you mean chick xxx

Awww never,he could have polished or put the hover around counldnt he,you working tomorrow hun? 

Oohhhh Cupcake,don't brave the spiders I hate them yuuukkk

I just made my grandad some lovely orange chocolate cup cakes for tomorrow,god know how I'm going to manage to sit there without crying when I see him......anyway.......I'm off put tonight up our local but I'm thinking the outfit I got in mind maybe a bit ott? I don't wear jeans out its normally dresses or leggings etc if I try it on and post a pic can you tell me if its ott oh will just say yes ggrrrrrr

Tawn I hope you've retested Mrs!! Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Glad you are home Bailey! Tell OH to get his bum in gear! After a long work week and growing his child, he needs to chip in for sure!

Thurl, gorrrrgeous weather, totally worth the trip to the garage! We finally set up our bBQ and can take off the cover on our garden furniture! Yay!

Shellie, I feel you about the long cycles, such a pain in the rear! I hope temping works for you, and you have your rainbow baby at your wedding hun!

Cupcake, any parks near by to go lay out in? After the crazy rain lately, you don't want to miss out on a brief glimpse of sunshine!

Mummy, don't worry! I paid for it!!! lol. SO glad to hear you are having a normal AF, I remember what you said about DD being your first normal cycle and maybe this is your next "normal" cycle---ergo BFP! Hahha did that make any sense?

Cath, yes ma'am! Got myself 2 FRERs (but not going to use one till tomorrow morning). I haven't gone for a wee since 12:30 so maybe I will nip in and take another IC to see if the line is there still? Just for you!? :flower:

And ladies, sorry I mentioned it making you think you are the one! Haha, believe me, like Bailey said, if you actually READ other peoples posts about it, and worried enough to comment you are NOT that person. :hugs: We heart all of you, and this person only is from long ago! Promise!


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad I'm not the only one crap at temping....I've done the last 2 days but completely forgot this morning.....it's even on my headboard I have no hope!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn there is but I'm pale and interesting and only sit in the shade anyway! 

Aw Cath choc orange cuppies -yum!! Can we see a pic of those to pls....love cake. Your grandad will love them, littke treats will mean the world to him hun xx We are doing a choc cake bake off competition at work at the mo and it's my turn on Monday....am making a choc orange fudge cake! 

Bailey you need to have words!! 

Shellie fxd it's just month hon xx
Where's mrs d today shes so quiet!


----------



## baileybubs

I would kick his butt Tawn but he's at work now and the house is a mess so I'm gonna have to clean it! Just wait til he gets home!!! (actually he won't be home til about 11pm so I'll probably be asleep anyway!). It's ok though I mentioned it to my mum and I'm sure she'll have words with him Cupcake lol!! Him and my mum get on really well and are always bantering with each other so I'm sure she'll tell him to do more lol!!


----------



## Tawn

OMG girls seriously! I think it's real! I think I'm PREGNANT! 

(these are a dollar store cheapy that's leftover from when I was stateside)

Original Image
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfp.jpg

Tweaked
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfptweak.jpg

The IC is still just a total shadow, but I don't know if I can argue against this!
:cloud9:


----------



## cupcake1981

That's a positive Tawn!!!!!! Amazing amazing! Congrats so happy for you!!!! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you shown hubs??


----------



## cathgibbs

Please do it Tawn ill love you forever then haha i need to see more LINES!!!! arghhhh!! Does DH Know??

Oohhhh that sounds fab Cupcake!!! im not a lover of fudge cake myself but my OH is, i might have to make that for him at some point?! let me know how it goes! 

I was thinking MrsD is quiet, does anyone remember Ttcbabyiosm? i think thats how her name is spelt, i wonder how she is doing??

right here is the cakes i made! yum yum 4 of them have Forerro Rocher on for my granddad

And here is my outfit i did have planned for tonight but i think it might be too much for my local but cause i dont go out much now i like to wear new clothes!! Ahhhh Dilema!! xxxx

P.S please excuse the mess of my house in the pic lol 


[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







cakes.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## thurl30

Bailey I would be so mad, I hate hoovering, I haven't hoovered our house in 5 years :rofl: Take it easy though missy and don't over do things :thumbup:

Cath the cupcakes sound lovely, hope you will be ok hun :hugs:

Tawn garden furniture and bbq gets the :thumbup: from me, hope you enjoy catching some rays, I don't know what the sky is like at your end of the A14 :haha: but over Ipswich its boootiful and cloudless :) Now you really need to do another test, I don't think I can actually wait until tomorrow :flower:

Shellie how do you find temping? I have just started doing it this cycle, but I'm finding it a nightmare :dohh: Fingers crossed that your plan works this cycle :hugs:

Cupcake I braved the spiders :happydance: although I then decided I wanted to catch up on hollyoaks so I have been inside all arvo :dohh:

I'm feeling abit sad this afternoon, I have had a couple of cries randomly :cry: I don't know why, just feel abit emotional :flower: I'm going to convince DH that we need to go out tonight, if he ever gets home from fishing!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> OMG girls seriously! I think it's real! I think I'm PREGNANT!
> 
> (these are a dollar store cheapy that's leftover from when I was stateside)
> 
> Original Image
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfp.jpg
> 
> Tweaked
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfptweak.jpg
> 
> The IC is still just a total shadow, but I don't know if I can argue against this!
> :cloud9:

YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!! 

Congratulations Lovely!!!!!!!!!!! im sooooooooooooooooo happy for you Tawn!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks Cupcake! I thought about waiting until Thursday, which is his birthday, but I couldn't do it, way too impatient! :haha: I just called him in from outside washing the car and told him. He is so cute, big grin and hug and kiss, and then said "you just have to take it super easy, no stress" etc :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn said:


> Awww thanks Cupcake! I thought about waiting until Thursday, which is his birthday, but I couldn't do it, way too impatient! :haha: I just called him in from outside washing the car and told him. He is so cute, big grin and hug and kiss, and then said "you just have to take it super easy, no stress" etc :)

Awwww thats so cute, im sat here looking like a right gimp!! Mahooosive smile on my face for you both hun! xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cath! And you look STUNNING! I LOVE that skirt, totally not what I had pictured in my mind. It is of course way too nice for your local but SO WHAT!?!?!? :winkwink: Wear it and rock it babe!


----------



## thurl30

Oh crumbs, so much happens just in the space of time it takes me to write a post :dohh:

Tawn - CONGRATULATIONS!! absolutely fabulous news :hugs:

Cath the cakes look amazing, and your dress is lovely and not ott, you should def wear it :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies I think I will now iv tanned my legs,there's a few bitchy girls up there who don't like me for some reason so I might wear it to piss em off

OMG Tawn I still can't believe it!!!!!! Your pg.!!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh tawn I've actually got tears in my eyes or you and your hubby!!! You can join me in having an excuse for being this emotional!!!!

Soooooo happy for you!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm over the moon for you!! Are you still using the frer tomorrow too?! Save the digi for next week so you can see "pregnant 3+" lol!! I knew those symptoms were real symptoms missy! Yaaaaaaaaay!!!

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - deffo wear it you looke gorgeous hun, I would if I had legs like yours!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn it's so lovely so happy for you hon, what a lovely reaction from your hubs, can't wait to have that wonderful moment with mine again xx

Thurl sweet sorry you are feeling blue, I've had some days like that this week to, I think all of us do, get hubs to take you out and treat you tonight, we're all here for you to xx

Cath you and your cakes both look amazing! X


----------



## baileybubs

Thurl how have you not hoovered for 5 years??! I'd get my oh to always do it but as today shows it would never get done if I did that!!
He's actually just text back saying he will do it tomorrow.


----------



## baileybubs

And thurl days like that I think will always happen to anyone who has had a mc. My MIL still get upset now and hers was 30 years ago. Hope you are feeling better hun, eat some ice cream and do something that makes you feel better xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, they probably don't like you because you are a hot mama with a lovely OH. That is all it takes for girls these days!

Uhg, I did just have a panicky moment worrying about now i have to call the doctor on Monday to arrange my early scan to make sure it isn't ectopic..... But not going to worry about that until Monday!

PS:Those cupcakes look lush!

Bailey, thank you hun! You are such a sweetheart! Can I just say, thank you for asking to stay on this thread after you got your BFP because I don't want to have to leave you ladies! I want to wait until every single one of us has our rainbow!

Yup, FRER tomorrow morning just for kicks. And digi probably in at least a week.


----------



## cupcake1981

That so true Bailey, we told my inlaws only last weekend as we'd not wanted to upset them but it was getting awkward with them not knowing...my mil cried when i told her and gave me the biggest tightest hug ever, and then cried again telling me about the baby she lost at 4 monthes nearly 30 years ago....I don't think the pain will ever leave any of us hun, and I know it creeps up so out of the blue doesn't it xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I felt like I didn't want to leave coz I love ladies on here and you are all so supportive, and even though I am also talking on the PAL forums I just love it here and it's the best thread. As I said earlier I feel I'm ignored on other threads so I'm so glad you ladies don't mind us staying here, coz I really wanna be here til every last one of us has our rainbows!!


----------



## Tawn

Thurl, I am a firm believer in the days that you feel down, let yourself have a good cry. And have a moan on here (lord knows I do!) to get it off your chest because you DESERVE to be able to feel not ok about your loss! I agree, a night out with DH sounds like just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## thurl30

Ahhh Tawn it's so lovely, I have a feeling that this will definately be your rainbow :flower:

Bailey my DH does the hoovering, he loves it, when we went to Comet to buy our new hoover he was like a kid in a sweet shop :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I bet you are bouncing off the walks right now....I hope you are gonna go buy that bottle of champagne for your first drink when you bring baby home from the hospital xx


----------



## baileybubs

It does creep up cupcake, it's a loss that noone else can ever understand either. At one point I thought my MIL had forgotten how it felt coz she kept asking me info was going back on the pill and she was being a bit insensitive. But then she told me that she still wonders if that baby would have been her only little girl, and I realised that maybe she was asking about the pill etc coz she doesnt have her own daughter to talk about stuff with.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I wish I could get my oh as enthusiastic thurl!! Although as a chef he always cooks for me, thats whenever he isn't working til 11pm!!!

Cath - yeah ttcbabyisom has disappeared again. If you are stalking ttcbabyisom hi there!!

Maybe mrs d is out for the day today. Hope you are well mrs d!! Not that we think you are a bnb addict or anything that we worry when you aren't on here for a day lol!! I'd seriously worry if you weren't on here for a day Cath :rofl:


----------



## thurl30

Thanks everyone, I'm fine now we have had some lovely news today on this thread :) :flower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Your turn to give us all good news will come soon Thurl xxx


----------



## Tawn

I just realized this means we get to tell my dad when he comes for his visit on August 26th! 

He is here for a week, and we didn't tell him last time until I was in the hospital being prepped for surgery with the ectopic and he was just SO sad it broke my heart. Now he asks or hints about it every month and I know he will want to know, even if I tell him to keep it quiet from the rest of the world until 12weeks.

But it will be harder telling my brother and his fiancee. This means we are due 2 days before their wedding, and I don't think flying 5000 miles 9 months pregnant is a good idea... Oh no, they will be crushed! I am supposed to be a bridesmaid! :nope:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies ill read it!!

Tawn I know iv asked this before so excuse my ignorance bit when did the hospital say they will do an early scan to check to see if its ectopic? I'm thrilled for you,I'm ironing and smiling lol your hope that you can get pg a few months after a ep.

Bailey be careful lifting that Hoover upstairs chick xxz

All you lovely ladies,what are you plans for this evening?

I also three that a mc never leaves us,xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, my doctor said I had to come in as soon as I found out I was pregnant so they could arrange a scan to make sure it isn't ectopic, yes. We have just moved house and haven't even registered with a new doctor yet, but I am sure I will be getting a 6 week scan to make sure... EEK!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn they will understand why you can't go, there's no better reason than a baby is there! Did they know about the mc? If so they will be all the happier for you xx


----------



## Tawn

They did know about the mc, my brother and his fiancee and I are super close and they are the only people we told we were pg right away. Then, after the mc they kind of hinted that they would like us to not try over the summer so that I can make sure to be there for their big day.... 

I feel awful, but we told them we couldn't put it off as we would always wonder whether those months would have been "our month" and they understood. I just know I will be so unbelievably sad to miss out on their wedding, it makes me tear up even just now thinking about it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh it is sad but they will understand, you couldn't put your life on hold for that, as much as you want to be there and they want you to be. Try not to be sad, you are pregnant and that is the most wonderful thing in the world xxx

God I'm getting tears now to and I Definately don't have the preggers excuse, just insanely happy for you and so so envious ! Xx


----------



## CherylC3

:happydance:Tawn amazing I told u it was positive knew u were pg and there only like 5 days between us ladies this thread is super lucky btw :haha: 

Cath loving ur outfit u look gorgeous Hun... And they cakes look so yummy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn, I'm sure they will understand, and although you will all be a little sad that you can't be there, at the end of the day there will be another gorgeous addition to their family so it wont matter in the long run. And you can all celebrate together at a later date. 

I don't know why but I'm still tearing up as I wrote that!! Yay for hormones lol!!

I've decided I'm not hoovering upstairs. As long as he does it tomorrow, coz otherwise I wi actually kill him lol!! Instead I'm just washing up and cleaning and doing the washing, less strenuous lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh Tawn :-( that's so sad I'm really happy for you but as your close to your brother its got to be upsetting for you lovely,when will you tell them? After 12 weeks is it xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I feel like I've missed all the gossip today cos I've been at work....:(


----------



## baileybubs

I love how your welsh accent comes through what you right sometimes Cath! It's like me and my northern common accent when I say owt or nowt lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Excuse my French here but......*******s!!!

Remember it was my unenthusiastic friends birthday last week? Well I ordered her this gorgeous clutch bag that cost £35. Expensive but I though as I didn't get her a Xmas pressie coz I would skint I'd be nice this time with a lovely pressie. So I order it to find out it from USA so has a delivery fee of £8!! So I just thought, she really loves it, sod it.
Today I got a card from royal mail, I owe them £15 handling fee for it too!!!! The seller never bloody mentioned that, I'm gutted!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh bnb sensored my word then lol!! Naughty me!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

yay tawn!!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I donno if I could keep it from OH either Tawn, even if his b-day was coming up lol. In January I nearly told him on the phone when I spoke to him while I was at work, but waited til I got home. I woke him up as he was sleeping (I had just got home from a night shift) and gave him a gift bag with that yellow "baby on board" car sign. he was happy but also half asleep too so not the reaction I was hoping for lol. Next time I will let him wake up first lol. I have a frame and book to give him next time. I know I posted the frame before but ill put it again for those who did not see. i'd put a picture of the test in since obviously i wouldn't have an ultrasound! and this book I bought last month.

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/7182mTQPqCL._AA300_.jpghttps://s.ecrater.com/stores/254589/4f9f3e0c6aeaa_254589n.jpg

Somebody at work said it was bad luck me buying those things. I really hope it's not bad luck. I wanna give these to my man in 4 weeks time!! Because Tawn, Bailey and Cheryl's luck is gonna rub off on all of us!! PMA :)

And our friends who know we're trying gave us these gifts to give our moms when it's time... these aren't the same one's but are very similar 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51Wvd549ZLL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Again congratz Tawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Shellie it is not bad luck at all and think its lovely. It's thinking positively PMA!! There's no point being superstitious about it. A workmate of mine said she would think I wouldn't tell anyone at all so I don't jinx it until 12 week scan, but it doesn't matter how many people know its not going to have any effect on the outcome. So to sum up no it's not bad luck, I don't believe in bad luck lol, just misfortune and good luck mixed with PMA!!!

When I told oh this time he was half asleep and also didn't have the reaction I'd hoped for, I got a bit upset at that but it was my own fault really lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I love how your welsh accent comes through what you right sometimes Cath! It's like me and my northern common accent when I say owt or nowt lol!!

:rofl: hahahaaaaaaaaaaa is it this bit '12 weeks is it?' haha i have to stop myself from saying Lush all the time too haha sound like a right welsh chav!!! 

OMG i cant believe you had to pay that aswell!! id keep the clutch and go and buy her something else......a bit cheaper :-D 

Thanks cheryl  having a glass of vino (sorry to all you preg women who cant drink!!) whilst getting ready now! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I would keep it except I'd never use it, at least she'll use it. But believe me I will be making it clear just how much it cost me!! Maybe then she might actually realise how good a friend I am! Not that money is everything but even her fella didn't get the hint that she wanted this bag. Sucks though to think she probably doesn't really want to spend time with me anymore coz I'm pregnant again. 

And enjoy the vino for us all Cath!! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

And yes it was that 12 weeks is it? Lol!! And you do not sound like a welsh chav hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh make a point hun, especially how she couldnt even be bothered to give you a txt to make sure you got home safe!! does she drive? if so why didnt she offer to give you a lift?! people these days eh!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath a welsh Chavez lol my iPad won't let me write Chav lol... Ur neve a Chavez Hun...xx

Bailey thts shocking having to pay tht but I think it will be her at prezzie from u. Xx

Shellie PMA Hun won't be long till u get ur BFP Hun remember a :sex: schedule for oh...x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he does drive but she was seriously hungover after drinking until 2.30am of course lol


----------



## baileybubs

Ridiculous I have to pay that. I've written an email to the seller complaining too, saying I never would have bought it if I'd known I had to pay a handling fee too.


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaa oohhh thats a posh word for Chav Cheryl i like that haha!! 

how you feeling hun, i bet your tired after working all day xxx

I still cant believe she never rung to see if you got home ok, have you spoken since? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey was it eBay....bad feedback speaks volumes!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tawn: I'm so happy to hear you've gotten your :bfp:! Wooooo-hooooo! Congratulations! Those are definitley nice lines! :happydance:

As for your brothers wedding, they'll understand. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm shattered today a wee takeaway and a night in :) 

Bailey ur mate sounds like a douchbag. Xx

Chavez sounds French lol. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I text her wishing her happy birthday and she said thanks. That's it. Not heard from her since, don't reckon I will hear from her first either. Wonder if I should just not text her to tell her about her pressie and seeing she checks to see how I am? 

Cupcake - no not eBay, from Etsy.


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, that is so annoying! I hope your friend appreciates her gift more than she did you coming out for her bday party!!!

Cheryl, yay, we are super close with our dates! I am not actually 4 weeks if I go by my OPKs (more like 3w4days or something like that) but I didn't know how to make that ticker with my conception date? What should I go by with the doctors since i didn't O until CD 20? O date or LMP?

Cupcake, I totally understand that feeling of being happy but envious! I think I wrote that just last month! You will be next hun! The luck is back! :hugs:

Cath, what time you headed out hun? Has OH seen you in your new outfit yet?


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Leinzlove! I hope your surgery is as painless as possible hun! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I wondered that too coz I only O'd at cd21 so technically I think I'm a week behind what my ticker says but my midwife said it doesn't matter, they go off LMP until you have the 12 week scan. As long as you remember that when you have the scan so if the baby is a bit smaller than 12 weeks you know why xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I went with O, and my ticker got put back 6 days. My Dr. has kept me with LMP. Dr.'s usually doesn't change it if its within a week LMP.


----------



## Tawn

That makes sense Bailey! It is just a pain since I will prob have to have a scan at 6 weeks or so to rule out ectopic, so I don't want to go too early and then not have an answer if that makes sense?

Ohhhh etsy stuff is amazing! I am getting my future SIL an amazing clutch from etsy that is white silk with lace over it and on the inside they screen print a photo (I am going to have one of their engagement pics put in it!) for her to use on her wedding day.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I think in most friendships there is always one party that is the better friend than the other, you are clearly the better friend....find yourself a new bestest.....she sounds like a frenemy! 

This is such a lucky thread, so glad I found it, we will all be preggers again soon!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Tawn it's lmp I'm timing mines from dnc day thou :(

Leinzlove how u doin? When do u go in for the op?x

Bailey u still getting gobs of cm? I've got loads...x


----------



## cupcake1981

How have I not heard of etsy?


----------



## thurl30

Ahhh Tawn I can totally understand why you would feel sad, but you have to remember why and they will understand :hugs: 

My DH is home from fishing now, and I just burst in to tears again :cry: I think it's because my EDD from my 1st pg is next Friday, and I keep thinking what if which I know I shouldn't do, but DH suggested going out for some dinner for some 'us' time, so I'm now going to get ready yay :)

Have a lovely saturday night ladies, look forward to catching up with you all soon xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah still quite a lot, sometimes having to check its not bleeding! You'd think I was used to it by now!! All my bloatedness has returned now too!!

Tawn - it's the first time I've bought from etsy and to be honest I'm not impressed. I know that sometimes you have to pay handling fees on things from USA but it should have said that on the sellers page.


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thurl I'm so sorry hun, I hope your meal and time with oh makes you feel better xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake, I think when you go on to the next stage of your life such as marriage and kids you realise which friends are the distant friends and which ones are the ones who don't care whether you are pregnant, a bridezilla, knackered from sleepless nights with a baby or any of that.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Bailey, I'm so glad I'm on this thread now because I'm taking all the PMA on board :)

I also meant to say that is awful about the extra charge! I can't believe that wasn't made clear to you when you made the purchase, I hope your friend appreciates it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Thurl it's natural to be thinking that....every week that passes I still think about where I'd be if things hadn't gone wrong....I'd have been 12 weeks this week and having my scan and telling everyone our happy news at FILs birthday dinner! This week will be hard but you will get past it xx

Have a lovely dinner with your hubs and enjoy the fact that you can FOR NOW decide to go out for dinner at no notice on a Sat night and not have to find a babysitter - reasons to be cheerful hon xx


----------



## cathgibbs

AWwwwww thurl :hugs: i hope you enjoy your meal hun, take your mind off of things a bit xxxx

cheryl a takeaway sounds lush i want a take away, iv had 3 pieces of toast all day cause iv beem busy!! Eat loads for me hun!!

Leinz i hope your ok after surgery!!

OMG Bailey she sounds like an utter gimp 'Thanks' !??! arrrghhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Tawn i bet you got a massive grin on your face havent you love?? :-D !!!!

im getting ready now, yeh i tried it on for him when he was on the phone and his eyes went wide and smiled!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath enjoy ur night hun. Cx

Cupcake I haven't heard of espy either lol... Is it American..x

Yeah bailey I kep running to check too. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I just hoovered everywhere anyway. And now I'm telling oh that I've done it all. Maybe I'm a mug by doing it, but I know he's not purposely left it for me, he'd just lazy. When I ask him to do something he seems to think that means to do it whenever he feels like it. He needs to get it in his head that if he doesnt do it when I ask then I will end up doing it and I should be taking it easy. But it's all done now and I'm gonna chill out!

I'm starving now. Wish I could get takeaway too Cheryl but I'm on my own so won't be able to :-(


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, you sound a lot more laid back than me! I would've said something!!

Mmmm whatcha having for dinner then ladies? I am making homemade chicken pasty, roast potatoes and asparagus and it smells divine!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I'd eat it on my own cos I'm greedy the now lol...x

Tawn sounds lovely. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh don't worry I will be saying something Tawn, but he's at work til 11pm then back again in the morning and I figured that i cant just sit here all day today and tomorrow when the hoovering needs to be done. I plan on making him feel plenty guilty lol!! I text him to start the guilt trip and then added on the end "but despite all this I love you, dont work too hard and drink lots of water in this heat!" lol. I'm too soft, but last time I was pregnant I let a lot of things stress me out (mainly with my job) so this time I'm trying to be more chilled. Plus I do love the silly lazy hobbit but that doesn't excuse him!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm decided if I can't have takeaway I'll have junk food lol, and I've got some mini kievs and French fries in the oven lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe and your accents coming through now too Cheryl! Love it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn you have updated your sig for your new bean, love it! Your dinner sounds yum!

We are off out for a family dinner at a local Italian for my aunts birthday, bit nervous as I've not been with all the family all at the same time since the mc, they all know except my aunt, so hoping noone mentions it! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Well ladies I have started reading from about 10 pages back still got 5 to go but off to dinner now so I will catch up later, I just wanted to say OMG tawn congratulations :happydance: xxxx

I'm not sure who the second person is???? I will ponder over dinner unless it's me?????

I'm being dragged out the door by dh chat later xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d where you been all day? We missed you!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hope it goes well cupcake, i had a family wedding not long after my mc and I was dreading it but it turned out to be great. Mmmmm Italian, my fave!! 
Hope you have a lovely meal xx


----------



## baileybubs

And hi mrs d!! Enjoy your evening!! And no you are most certainly not the other person we were talking about! Don't be silly!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks bailey, I'm sure I will although I did eat 2 jam doughnuts at about 4 and an not even hungry yet! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm jam doughnuts lol!! I'm starving hehe!!
I reckon by the time you get there, order the food and then get it you'll be hungry!


----------



## shelbysioux

I totally thought it was me :(
I find it hard to jeep up with you girls but all I know is I was filling up reading about Tawns bfp, congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

We do like to talk Shelby!

Did you enjoy your dog walk?


----------



## Tawn

OH goodness girls! Believe me it is none of you! I should never have even mentioned it! :nope: This thread is full of love and even if you were the type of person who only talked about yourself (which none of you are!) we would still support you! I feel awful making you think it was any of you! Honestly! Believe me, I am not the type of person that would even mention it if I even thought it was possible that the person would read it, I wouldn't want to hurt their feelings! There, case closed!


----------



## shelbysioux

yeah just went down to the river but had to come back early because DD had a strop about getting her bare feet in the water *sighs* she is only 12 but showing all the teenager signs already lol! x

I have friend who had a baby boy the day I had my metho shot, still not been round to see her how bad is that?? Hard facing up to others!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Tawn I never thought you meant me anyway, I was messing coz I knew who you meant hun!!

Shelby - it's not bad hun it's perfectly natural. My SIL announced her pregnancy the week after my mc and i find every milestone of her pregnancy hard. I couldn't even go round to the in laws to visit her a few weeks ago to see her. But maybe it might make you feel better to see her LO, in a way, like a hurdle for you to get over if that makes sense.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> OMG girls seriously! I think it's real! I think I'm PREGNANT!
> 
> (these are a dollar store cheapy that's leftover from when I was stateside)
> 
> Original Image
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfp.jpg
> 
> Tweaked
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/bfptweak.jpg
> 
> The IC is still just a total shadow, but I don't know if I can argue against this!
> :cloud9:

OMG, CONGRATULATIONS Tawn!!! Yay...that's your BFP!!! sorry i've been mia again, this thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up. i'm trying to find the post everyone's talking about...wondering if it's them. What's that about? And looks like you all have new signature blocks too for being chatty. Cute. Who thought of that? Does everyone on here have one now?


----------



## Tawn

Yeah Shelby, I had to block more than a few FB statuses of friends announcing their pregnancies, totally understand! Plus, at the time of my mc I was working in a nursery, and I found holding the babies both extremely painful AND therapeutic... I think our emotions are just so all over the place after a mc you never know! Maybe Bailey is right, that putting it off might make it harder? :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Oh MrsD its just one big massive waiting game for you isnt it hun :hugs: FX it will all be gone hun!! xxxxxxxx
> 
> im on Bnb at wrk too, my job bores me so i need something to keep me going lol!!
> 
> Ohhh sounds liek a lvoely day Cheryl, do you think it will be hard not to slip up infront of your mother today?> xxx

I WISH I could be on here at work. My desk is too busy and I'd get in trouble...the only time i get on here or can is when i get home and that's only if i have no other plans. Geesh. I need PTO time from work just to catch up on here. He, he...


----------



## Tawn

HIII ttcbabyisom! We've been missing you! In fact a couple of the girls were wondering where you were just today! How are you hun? Where are you at in your cycle?

As for the siggy thing, I was really bored at work yesterday and made it up :haha: if you want to add it to yours, here is the link! 

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


----------



## shelbysioux

Also my best friend since I was knee high to a grasshopper I was preggo at her wedding in May but didnt know, had the ectopic while she was on honeymoon and told her about it when she got back. Only thing is she found out she was preggo the day she got home so she is only about 3 weeks behind what I would have been so just dunno if I can face seeing her bump :( Talking about it like this makes me realise how upset I still am, but you just have to get on with it don't you? Bet you re so excited Bailey, can't wait til I get my BFP xxx And all of us!! xxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh yeah , I have a few people hidden on fb! xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm excited but nervous as hell! I can't have :sex: coz I'm too worried although lord knows why coz we didn't even bd really anywhere near the time my angel passed! I think I'd going crazy if I didnt chat on here! 
Tbh I had a cry the other day at the thought of another mmc. The image of my angel on that ultrasound still haunts me and I'm sure it will for the rest of my life.


----------



## shelbysioux

I totally understand that though, I know I would be scared to do it in case it upseet anything!! Maybe you will feel better after your scan, fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know I will feel fine after the scan, it just seems so far away lol!! But gotta keep the PMA! Everything will be fine!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yay!! Course it will, when do you think your scan will be? Did you have to see your gp or did u self refer to epau?


----------



## baileybubs

I have tried begging my midwife for an early scan but coz I've only (yes the midwife actually said only) had one loss they won't allow it unless I get extreme pain or any bleeding. So my scan won't be until 12 weeks. So just another 5 weeks to go lol!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh bless you! I would be so anxious but never mind just think positive the odds are in your favour and everything will be ok!!!! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've read the statistics that say mmc's only account for about 1% of all miscarriages and only 10% of women miscarry after they have missed what would have been their 2nd period (so 8 weeks) so my mmc was only in a tiny minority. Still doesn't stop me thinking that it will happen again to me though coz all I can think is "maybe it's something wrong with my eggs or his sperm that caused the mmc!!"

I just have to stay positive! Listen to me moaning on to you shelby!! You've had a hard enough time of it without listening to me waffle on lol!!
How long now til you can ttc again? Xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I don't know much about mmc to be honest but I'm sure it's nothing you have any control over just maybe just 'one of those things' as they say. At least if it was no-reason one off it means it's less likely to happen again!! I just started my af yesterday and decided to start trying this cycle so approx this time next week I will be going for gold!! I actually can't wait cos hardly had any fun since the ectopic due to condom issues lol!! x


----------



## baileybubs

That's my PMA thinking, it was a no reason one off and so highly unlikely to happen again!!

Oooh that's exciting then shelby!! Will you be using any fertility aids like preseed? (I should be on commission for it as I keep promoting it lol). When will you start opk's? And yeah I hate condoms too, I started using them after my third dose of misoprostol but after a week gave up and started ttc (you don't really need to wait after misoprostol I'm just paranoid!).


----------



## shelbysioux

I will be using Sasmar lube as I just think it makes things so much easier, no pressure and also contains 'ions' or something to help the spermies along?? Think I will start opk's about day 9 just incase my cycle has totally changed after the ectopic, will be expecting a pos about day 15/16 though, eeeek can't wait :D xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yes I do remember you saying that now doh!! I have a terrible memory lol!! And yeah I started at cd10, you don't wanna miss it! Just hope it happens as normal for you and you don't have to wait too long to O! I like the Olympic theme there too, going for gold lol!! You could call it your Olympic baby if you get a BFP this month!!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yaaaay fingers crossed, I cross my fingers so much I nearly break them!! xxx :D :D :D :D


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know my fingers are permanently crossed for everyone on here! And my toes!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Ok nanight Bailey :D xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Nanite shelby! Loads of sticky :dust: to you for this month! Bring on all the BFPs in this thread!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Hun. sweet dreams <3 <3 <3 <3 xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> How are we all today, already chatting away as always lol! Makes me laugh that at the weekend it's been quite quiet and yet as soon as you all get to work on a Monday you are all chatting away :rofl: I can only quickly sneak on mine at work but I'm not in today.
> 
> Bump - I'm so sorry you are going through this! Could you not ring up EPAU and get some help from them? Don't you just hate nhs!! Please rest and look after yourself xxxxx
> 
> Cath - gorgeous living room hun!!! Really lovely!! And I don't think you starting ttc at beginning of sept instead of 14th will make a difference hun, they can't say exactly that at 12 weeks it's fine but any earlier it's not! In fact they will be erring on the side of caution saying 12 weeks anyway! Can't wait for you to start poas again like a mad woman lol!!
> 
> Tawn - it's not too early for nasea, I don't think it's technically ms that early but with everything going on in your uterus and body (coz you are pg) its bound to make you feel sick!! Can't wait to see those lines!
> 
> Mummy2 - I really hope you do get a surprise BFP! Has AF ever started like this before? Odd that AF would start with so much spitting so don't give up hope!
> 
> Shellie - any news hun? Have you tested? I really really hope AF hasn't shown hun!
> 
> Mrs d - omg more waiting for you!!! You must have the patience of a saint by now!! Hoping it all goes the best it can for you, and I'm sure we ladies can distract you while you wait!
> 
> Fletch - I know you wont be reading this be I hope you are tent bd'ing!!
> 
> Cheryl - what an absolute DOUCHE!!! Mine was the opposite, my doctor didn't even remember that I had been pregnant and I had to recap everything! But can't believe what a dick she's being! Can you not change doctors?? How's the bm's now lol?! I'm eating loads of fruit and drinking apple juice but it's still hard to "go" :rofl:
> 
> Everyone else I hope you are ok today, ttcbabyisom, cupcake, dani, Albamka, and Lynton how are you all feeling? Hope you've all got PMA!!!
> Hope I've not missed anyone, if I have I'm sorry!!! But :dust: and :hugs: to you all!!

Thanks for checking. I'm doing pretty good. Trying to keep up with that PMA...just waiting to ovulate...i am starting to think this part is worse than the other...he, he...i love being "with" my hubby but sometimes during the fertile time, it seems so mechanical and have to like...you know? I just hope it happens for us soon. I'm tired. But okay...hope you are well too!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Laaaaaaaadies!!! Im back from camping. So much fun which was totally unexpected jus wish id taken my bed haha. 

I havent got laptop to catch up but bailey filled me in! TAWN! Congrats on the rainbow bfp hunny! So excited for you

mummy and shellie so sorry af got you. :-( keep the PMA! Youll get one this cycle!!

Im so excited to catch up tomorrow. Only a quick pop in so will say hi to everyone properly tomorrow. I have missed you all so much! 

And hi to shelby! Im fletch. The 'class clown' if you like  so sorry u found yourself in the thread but so happy you have joined at the same time. These ladies are awesome!! 

See you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

I have had a lot of pages to read and catch up on. Haha u lot have been chatty today

I'm so happy for u Tawn. They r great lines! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! This thread is getting lucky again yay

As for early scans... If u can all remember I paid for a private 8 week scan because both doc and midwife wouldn't refer me unless I had pain/bleeding. However, when I got to my 12 week scan the sonogropher was cross because I was entitled to an nhs reassurance scan and the doc should have referred me. I looked back at my miscarriage information leaflet that I got from the hospital but never really read at the time and it does say I could have had early scans.


----------



## Lynton81

Hi everyone, I'm only new so it won't affect you, but I'm leaving b&b for good. Slowly been realising I don't need the support anymore as I feel loads better about the mc. 

I just spent about an hour trying to figure out who Cath and Tawn were talking about and just suddenly realised why am I bothered!!!??? It's such a shame when people ruin a nice atmosphere, but never mind.

It was good to get to know some of you, esp Bailey - Good luck with everything.

Hope everything goes well Mrs D.

You can't actually delete your account so I am just taking personal details out and not logging on again.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I totally have the are my eggs and his sperm not compatible paranoia after my MMC, your not alone and you cant help it when your told it was 'probably chromosomes'!

Off to bed ladies, hope you all had lovely evenings xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Lynton I'm glad you are feeling good after your mc, and hope that our discussion of one person did not put you off!

Good luck with everything and I really hope you have the amazing rainbow baby you deserve xxxxxx

Poppy - thank you so much for that information!!! See now why do doctors and midwives tell you that you can't have an earlier scan, that's just mean!! I will bring it up at my booking appointment next week, see if I can get a reassurance scan. Or maybe just book an appointment with the doctor this week coz I'm 7 weeks this week and it might take a couple of weeks for a scan appointment to be available. Thanks so much for that!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake!! And it is horrible when they say "just abnormal chromosomes" coz you just think well what stops it happening again!! 

But I keep saying and trying to hardest to believe it, PMA all the way!!

Night cupcake!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttcbabyisom - hey!! Glad you are ok!! Eurgh waiting for O is so hard!! Ttc is just one wait after another, and then you get BFP and more waiting lol!! I've got everything crossed for you hun for this month!! When are you doing opk's, if you are?

Fletch!!! I've already spoke to you on fb tonight but I missed you!!! So glad you are back and looking forward to hearing it all in detail tomorrow!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Can i just ask as well poppy, what information were you given on miscarriage by the doctors as I wasn't given anything except a leaflet about misoprostol.

Anyway, after falling asleep ages ago and waking up again when oh came home I'm off to bed again lol!! Night ladies!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone I know you are all now in bed but I've finally had 5 mins (more like an hour) to catch up x

Tawn congratulations again on your bfp, I'm so pleased for you and you dh's reaction was lovely xx

I'm glad you preggers ladies are going to stick around coz I'll need some encouragement when Im finally allowed to ttc again, you lot will be on the verge of giving birth when I start but I want to hear about all your ms, see all your scan pics and still be here chatting when you go into labour xx

Shellie I couldn't cope with temping I'm not strict enough with myself but I hope it works for you Hun x

Bailey I hope your oh feels guilty about you doing the hoovering x

Cath you looked gorgeous I hope you got a lot of attention at your local and your cakes looked yummy x

Cupcake you need to post some pics of your lovely cakes for us to see x

Lynton sorry if we upset you hun, I hope you have your rainbow baby in your arms soon x

Cheryl you sound like you've been a busy lady today x

Fletch welcome back I'm glad you had a lovely time and I hope you made tent babies x

Ttcbabyisom welcome back x

Hi to everyone else I have read so much I've forgotten it all now xx

Afm I've been a busy bee, dh woke me at 8 saying come on get dressed and pack we are going to Alderney for the end of Alderney week!

So I had a chance to sunbath on the way there on a friends boat, then had a lovely day with friends, the 15 of us had a ruby Murray for dinner and then joined in the torchlight procession to a big bonfire and watched a brilliant fireworks display (much better than last nights)

The link below is I think last years, there are 1000 or so people with these large candles ( which Is a lot as only about 2000 people live on Alderney)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?um=...0...1ac.fikVZsZamWs#biv=i|3;d|5mr-zcQstQ5ohM:

So I had a great day and night but only just got home so I've missed you all


----------



## Poppy84

Omg iv finally finished reading all the posts. Think it took me hours.... Were u ladies talking about me??? Having paranoia now.

Ummmm the leaflet just basically said how it wasn't my fault and gave some statistics. It said about trying again and that I can request early reassurance scans when pregnant again. I wish I had read it properly before I got pregnant again cos I would ace just taken the leaflet into the doctors with be and demanded a scan. I could have saved myself £75! Oh well. The place I had the private scan in was lovely though. We will go back again to get a 4D scan

I think u should go to ur doc and say uv heard of other women getting reassurance scans and that u should have one or the stress of not knowing will give u high blood pressure and that's dangerous anyway!!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Haha I just read my own post back. I love the word 'again'


----------



## MrsDuck

You're up late too poppy, I know it took forever to read through today's posts.

Poppy I don't think for one minute they are talking about you hun x

You get given so many leaflets you give up reading them, sorry you had to pay for your early scan when you didn't need to but I'm sure it was worth it to see that heartbeat xx

When do you have your 4d scan? X


----------



## Poppy84

I can't sleep!
My sil had her baby today and it sounds awful but I am REALLY jealous!
She was due 5 weeks before I was originally. She gets everything she wants and always before me. She got engaged before me, married 5 weeks before me, pregnant before me (without even trying). She wanted a girl and got a girl 
Y is it so easy for some people?
I must sound horrible, ESP as I am pregnant again

Sorry needed a moan and couldnt say it it hubby 

Y u up so late mrs d?

Ps I think I may know who they were talking about. Just wanted to check it wasn't me


----------



## baileybubs

No honestly ladies, the person in discussion would not have taken the time to read anyone elses posts so wouldn't even know it had been said! It's not you poppy!! 
Everyone reading its none of you!! This person would not be reading it now it was ages ago!!! End of lol!!!

Hope we didn't upset anyone making them think it was then!! I take it all back, pretend we never said owt!!

Anyways mrs d it sounds like you had an amazing day!! So amazing!! You oh sounds wonderful!

Poppy - I'll have to see what midwife says at my booking appointment I think. My gp was bloody useless last time and barely gave me any info. He sounded totally clueless and just told me to book with the midwife so I'll wait til I see her next week. I know they will try and discourage me because my angel only passed at 11 weeks last time so an early scan won't tell me anything but I am worried that my babies overall development wasn't progressing right and that would show on an earlier scan coz I'm getting so worried about going to another scan just to see another angel passed away with no warning. Do you think she'll refer me if I say that?

And just had a cry at oh over the housework lol. Didn't mean to but he didnt seen like he was paying attention and at the end he said "look I will do more but just because I don't do it one day doesn't mean I'm not going to do it at all" which made me burst into tears coz I told him it has to be done and it can't be put off when he feels like it coz I will end up doing it and he can't act like that when we have a baby!! Think he finally understands!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't sleep either, hubby is sound asleep beside me

No you don't sound horrible it is totally understandable, I really wish I knew why some people have everything the want in life and why everything always goes well for them and others seem to be unfortunate throughout their life???

That's why we are here hun, we all need a good vent, a good cry or a good laugh and we are all here to listen to each other no matter which it is xxx

Ps I think I know who it is too


----------



## baileybubs

And poppy I can't sleep either. I fell asleep earlier and now wide awake!!

Aw poppy it doesn't sound bad at all, and I know exactly how you feel. My SIL is 24 weeks now and I should have been 28 weeks, it wa supposed to be me getting to all the milestones first not her and I feel so jealous. But she is lovely my SIL so then I feel bad for feeling jealous.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol mrs d my oh is trying to sleep next to me lol! I might get told off in a minute though coz of the light from my phone so may have to say goodnight!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I would mention it bailey, worst case scenario is they say no wait til 12 weeks but hopefully they will give you a reassurance scan.

Don't feel bad girls for feeling jealous we all do, we were robbed of our babies it's only natural xx

I'm sure a moan at your oh will do the world of good,mand you can just blame your hormones :winkwink: x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm on dh's iPad and he keeps turning over coz of the light so I think I'm going to get shouted at in a moment too x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d. I will mention it definately, like you say worth a shot!

And I guess as long as we keep that jealousy to ourselves and just have a moan on here there is no harm done. In fact I just bought SIL some baby clothes to show my support etc so it's all good.

And I think my crying was most deffo down to hormones as it came from nowhere but my point was deffo valid lol, as much as the hormones make me crazy at least they are a good excuse sometimes!!

And yeah I think I'm really gonna have to go now, really should try and sleep at least, plus oh is at work in the morning do best let him sleep too!!

Night mrs d, night poppy!! (I feel like one of the Waltons, night Jim Bob lol)


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha night Jim bob, night bailey


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies I thought I'd bump in before bed

Night out wasn't so good..... oh and I ended up arguing over something stupud,he's so drunk then I broke down crying about everything,I just couldn't stop,feel so much better now

Haven't had a chance to read through everything but iv messaged London,quite hurt by her response,don't know how many times we have said its a person from a while back...poppy its not you lovely......like we said this person wouldn't have taken the time to read it.....

Anyway!!!! How you doing ladies xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath sorry your night out wasn't great. I hate drunken fights cause sometimes it gets hard to remember why you're upset! Glad you feel better after a good cry tho

I love that you all are/were up too! I was soundo at 10:30 then woke up when DH came to bed at 1 and can't get back to sleep!

Ps I want to apologize for even making that comment in passing! I've found it frustrating and hurtful in the past, but like I've said a million times today it seems I would never have even said 2 words about it if I thought it would hurt anyone's feelings!!!!!! If you have ever, even once!!! Asked any other person on this thread how they are or congratulated them or cheered them on or gave them a virtual hug or anything IT IS NOT YOU! Seriously!!! I hope I have been nothing but supportive on this thread and for one comment made in the middle of saying how amazing you all are to blow up so big is crazy.


----------



## cathgibbs

Don't apologize hun,I think we were all thinking it but just you hd the guts to say it,I'm glad you did I.was thinking it was just me lol xxx

How you feeling hun xxx

It was over summit stupid and then all of a sudden the water works started..... I think its cause I'm scared of seeing my grandad tomorrow,I know I'm going to be upset....it was quite cute...we were both sat on the curb and I literally broke my heart,feel loads better its because I haven't seen hun propeelly since Tuesday, Arghhh enough of [email protected] xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

P.s I'm loving your ticker :-D xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath I am sorry Hun. I am sure tomorrow is gonna be so tough for you! I will be thinking about you and your granddad hoping you have a nice visit :hugs:

I'm good, just annoyed to be wide awake at this time when I was so tired tonight! DH came into the room with a torch looking for his pjs and it was so bright haha made me really cross even tho he was trying to be polite it was one of those super bright led torches!!! Lol. So you gonna be apple bobbing tomorrow then? ;)


----------



## maryanne67

oh you girl are so so chatty , it takes me all my time to cach up on whats being said and your all offline by time ive read, but wanted to read posts up to tawn doing her test and now i have seen it can`t wait to end o caching upto say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS fx`d for a happy and healthy sticky 9 months :flower: and heres some :dust:

sorry ladies that i don`t do personals vey often but time i catch up i can never remember whats been said, but good luck to all you pg ladies and to every1 else in the tww and to those waiting to ov 
also mrsd hoping alls well with your results think you said tuesday for those and with the next steps to your recovery so you can get back to ttc in no time ,
so now going back to catching up as am on pg783 of 796 
last thing , i dont chat very often and feel odd about adding the lovely signature that tawn has made tho would love to add it 
nite nite any1 online xx


----------



## Tawn

Maryanne hello lovely! Thank you for the congrats! Of course add the siggy, it is for everyone on this thread!! Please do!!!

How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle Hun?


----------



## alambka

can anyone help me i took a ovulation test today and the line is faint not as dark as the other, am i ovulating or getting ready to??


----------



## maryanne67

Hi alambka i would say running up to ovulate as a positive is meant to be test line as dark as control line i have seen other ppl get positives as dark as but never have really myself some ppl get a short surge and may miss the true positive which may mean they have still ovulated just timed the opk wrong but if you are having gradual darkening opks then i would say running up to ovulation good luck hun fxd for a positive opk any day now and a bfp this month x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MASSIVE CATCH-UP!! *takes a deep breath!* Here goes...

Tawn &#8211; *Releasing previously pent-up excitement&#8230;* YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!
Oh my goodness I could have burst this morning reading your news about your BFP!! I actually saw your ticker pop up first and told my DH that one of the girls took a + test (I think I was beaming when I told him!) and he was like &#8220;oh, that&#8217;s really nice Honey&#8221;. They don&#8217;t really get how we can be so happy for someone we&#8217;ve never met and hardly know, but your news is very exciting to me!! How are you feeling?

And about your brother&#8217;s wedding, I know the timing isn&#8217;t ideal, but a bub is definitely the best reason to be missing it hun. I&#8217;m sure they will understand. Bub might even be born on their day! And that would be a wonderful connection for you all to have. I was thinking though that maybe you could Skype in for the ceremony and maybe the speeches at the reception? Dress as though you&#8217;re there and get your hair and makeup done and you can be a &#8216;special guest&#8217; on the day.

About the comment to do with 'somebody'... I know who you mean and I agree they wouldn't even have read it. It's people like that who make these forums a dull selfish place to be and I'm glad that none of the other ladies in here are like that. Bailey - these people make other threads feel impersonal too and not the supportive place we've come to find this thread to be, so I'm glad you're sticking around in here! Don't feel bad for having said that though. I know I asked if it was me, but I think we all know whether we're being that way or not (and we're not). Don't stress Tawn xx

Bailey &#8211; I understand completely about the housework. I hint and ask and when DH doesn&#8217;t do things I just end up doing it myself then holding a grudge! Having said that, he is pretty good mostly, but I think boys don&#8217;t understand that we don&#8217;t like to just leave things &#8216;till we feel like it&#8217; cause it never gets done that way. PLEASE take it easy though and don&#8217;t drag that vacuum up the stairs for goodness sake! :)

And your friend&#8230; Sounds immature to be honest. It&#8217;s like it&#8217;s all about her as far as she&#8217;s concerned and if your news doesn&#8217;t thrill her she&#8217;s not the type to even pretend to be happy. I was glad to hear about your other friend&#8217;s response though &#8211; she&#8217;s a keeper! Sucks big time about the bag, but maybe she&#8217;ll get that you have been the better friend and step up a bit. I would email a complaint to the site too!

Cath &#8211; Your outfit looked gorgeous, so at least you would have looked like an absolute stunner sitting on the curb bawling your eyes out xx I hope everything goes ok with your visit with your granddad today. Thinking of you&#8230; And I think going through hard stuff is made worse when we can&#8217;t feel connected properly to the people who care most about us, so that would explain why not having had time with OH for most of the week would have stirred up more stuff and made emotions and arguments closer to the surface. Give him a big hug and tell him you feel broken :hugs:

Thurl &#8211; That must be hard hun. I haven&#8217;t hit my EDD yet from our first loss, and I don&#8217;t want to get there and not be pregnant again, but you know what, if I do I figure there&#8217;s a reason in all of it. The day will come and go and it will hurt, and it&#8217;s ok to cry and feel really sad about what you&#8217;ve lost. Try to keep your chin up though and keep dreaming about your rainbow baby. I&#8217;m sure he or she will be glad one day of the fact that your angel didn&#8217;t get to come and meet you and DH &#8211; they probably would never have been here otherwise x Are you feeling better after your date last night?

Cupcake &#8211; I love reading your posts, you&#8217;re so positive and lovely. I don&#8217;t feel like I know much about you yet though! Maybe I skimmed over an important post (sorry!), can you remind me where you are in your cycle/TTC journey?

Fletch &#8211; WE MISSED YOU!! Hope you made a gorgeous tent baby while away. Glad you had a great time!

Shelby &#8211; I&#8217;ve only just realised I was calling you Shellie&#8230; FAIL! Sorry hun. Hope the next few weeks goes super quick for you and we both catch our eggys in August!

And I know how you feel about not seeing friends&#8217; babies. One of the girls from my mums group just had her bub on Thursday (I only found out today) and I felt really mixed emotions getting a text from her with the announcement&#8230; I AM really happy, but at the same time I just can&#8217;t be very excited for her. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll change when I get to meet Aston (what do you think about the name?). Babies have an amazing way of making everything better I think &#8211; even when they&#8217;re not yours. I have mums group on Mondays with my 2 year old and there are 4 new babies in the group now too, so I will be stealing one of them away tomorrow for a nice cuddle for sure! :hugs:

Mrs D - Your day away sounded fabulous. I have no idea where any of those places are... But it just gave me the warm fuzzies reading about your day :) Don't get too much sun though! Having grown up under the Australian sun I can't say enough about the importance of sun protection, so please make me feel better and tell me you are using sunscreen when you 'sun worship'...?

AFM - It looks like AF has just about left the building, which makes it a shorter period for me, but I'm not complaining and it did feel more normal. I have in my head already a BD plan for this month too so I'm feeling confident. Just keep reminding myself with all the little disappointments each month that even a healthy 'fertile' couple only have a 1 in 4 chance each month of conceiving, so we're not doing too badly.

Love you all xx Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks tawn have tried tbe sigvy but on my fone will hope to sort later im off to bed for some zzzs am on cd 13 usually ov cd16 so have bevun attacking oh already moztly every 2 days x

mummy wow long post how do you ladies ever remember everything like that 
nite nite xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

maryanne67 said:


> Thanks tawn have tried tbe sigvy but on my fone will hope to sort later im off to bed for some zzzs am on cd 13 usually ov cd16 so have bevun attacking oh already moztly every 2 days x
> 
> mummy wow long post how do you ladies ever remember everything like that
> nite nite xx

Hi Maryanne :wave:

I know it was epic but I felt like after all the reading I'd done to catch up I had sooo much to say! I must admit I cheated that time and made notes as I was reading so that I'd remember everything I wanted to say :blush: It's much easier to do that on a computer than on a phone though (and I'm usually on my phone).

And GO YOU for attacking OH, haha. I read somewhere that 2-3 days before O day is when to BD for the best chance of conception (anyone else read similar?), so don't wait till CD16. Sleep well.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Have just been reading this 'article' and thought I'd share. Makes heaps of sense about timing or not timing BDing around O time. xx

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/whengetpregnant.htm

This month we're just going to BD every other day until O has come and gone and pray for a sticky baby :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies wow we were all up late last night.

Mummy what a fantastic post, I think you said everything we all wanted to say but by the time we had read through the 10 plus pages leading to the end we had forgotten most of it!!

That is a good article you found, thanks for posting it x

Cath I'm sure the alcohol fuelled the argument but I bet you feel better now everything has been said. I hope your day with your grandad goes as well as it possibly can, I'm sure he will be pleased to see you even if you do spend the day blubbing xx

Tawn mummy is so right, you would never do anything to upset anyone and I'm sure we all think the same just didn't hadnt gotten around to making a comment ourselves so don't beat yourself up you are a lovely lovely lady xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hit post before I finished ......

Alambka your opk isn't positive til it's the same colour or darker than the control so keep bd'ing and tested and you should o soon x

Maryanne don't be daft hun, you have a life unlike the rest of us bnb addicts haha, come on our chat happy thread as much or as little as you want, we'll be here xx


----------



## baileybubs

Good morning ladies!

Wow mummy2 that really was en epic catch up, I thought mine were long lol!! Thank you for your lovely words too, I thought the same about my friend, she could have at least pretended to be excited, but nevermind. My oh wants me to not text her or contact her until she checks to see how I am. He say I shouldn't give her the present or let her know I have received it until she at least has the decency to check I'm ok and my pregnancy is going as it should. I see his point! And I emailed the woman I bought it from who was absolutely lovely and couldn't apologise more. She's never had this problem before and now I'm thinking it's the stupid Royal Mail slapping an unnessecary charge on their but she is going to find out why. Which I thought was nice of her.
Glad you have a bd plan all sorted, that was my exact plan too, we bd'd every other day starting from cd12 and then again on O day as I thought O day was cd21. However since I got my BFP and it was so strong on 12dpo, as well as the positive digi at 12 dpo I'm beginning to think I got O day wrong as I just kept getting + opk's every day from cd20 until cd23 when I stopped doing them. It's all so confusing this ttc business lol!!

Mrs d - good morning, you are also up early after being awake so late. My body clock is spot on and as I normally get up between 7am and 8am I'm wide awake by this time!
Have you got anymore fun plans for today? I was going to sit in the garden in the sun as its my day off but it's cloudy today, typical!!

Maryanne - exactly what mrs d said, pop in as often or as little as you like, and of course had the siggy picture! We are all just bnb addicts lol!! Hope you are well and keep up the bd'ing! FX'd you are already creating your rainbow!!

Alambka - can you post a picture of the opk? And yeah what the ladies said about it being darker or as dark in order to be positive


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies how are u lovely girls today all probably sleeping since its Sunday morning lol...cx

Cath I'm so sorry ur night ended in a drunken argument, hope ur ok Hun.... I wish I knew who u ladies are talking about is it me??? Hope visiting ur granpa goes ok Hun :hugs:

Tawn u must be very excited Hun... When will u be telling ur brother?? Will u be registering with a doctor this wk Hun??xxx

Alambka as mrs d said the line nds to be the same colour or darker than the control line, hope o isnt far away hun...xx

Cupcake how are u doin?? You hav defo fitted right into our chatty thread girl, it's so nice o hav newbies :)xx

Mummy2one so gad the witch is away Hun time to get uropks out and start peeing on sticks :) xxx

Fletch god I hav missed ur chatter hun, looking forward to ur mad tent stories lol..cx

Mrs d how are u doing Hun? Ur day sounded lovely wots ur plans today??xx

Bailey how u doin Hun?? Hope ur not doin all the housework cos of dh? I was pissed yesterday ok hubby was off and when I came in I had to Hoover and clean :( xx

Maryanne It took me ages to get the pic on my siggy lol..x

Afm I did a digi this morning 3+ I'm happy now lol.... Don't kno wot we will do today maybe the cinema since the suns away for my day off :(


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey u posted the same time as me, u should wait till she calls or thts u Hun she sounds like a proper bitch. X


----------



## baileybubs

Alambka - Here's some of my old ones if that helps, the first one is negative and the second one is positive https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/8ae71dcc.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/601d5079.jpg

Would all you other ladies agree with that?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah defo Hun....xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl I'm gonna wait and see if she bothers even checking I'm ok, you'd think seen as I miscarried last time and I'm supposedly her best friend (or one of her best friends) that she would bother to check I'm ok or even see when my scan is!! My other friend wanted to bloody come with me for the scan and has said I can call her anytime if day or night if I need her!!

Cath - I hope you aren't feeling too worse for wear this morning. Get some apple bobbling done! And I really hope you have a good day with your grandad. He will love your cupcakes. I find drunk arguments and crying clear the air too.


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl were you doing housework after you finished work too? Men! Lol. I had a good cry to him though about making sure he's looking after me and the little hobbit, I said that just because the baby isn't here yet doesn't mean he shouldn't be acting like a responsible father lol! He agreed and promised he'd do more (like he always does lol).

What you going to see at the cinema Cheryl? I'm gutted that the sun isn't out here!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah you should do tht wait and see... She's jealous Hun cos ur having a baby and getting married.. She sounds like the green eyed monster lol..xx

Yeah cath apple bobbing to make your day bright lol..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah aft work while he was upstairs playing his Xbox..:(

I want to see Ted but if the sun comes out il leave tht till tomoro, wot u up to today? U off?xx


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry I fell asleep last night ladies. Thanku for all ur support. I feel better now iv had some sleep. I was a bit emotional yest. I cried cos hubby ate my Chinese noodles. Like really cried, sobs and everything! Haha
I'm just going to finish reading all the other posts....


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but oh is working all day so I'm all alone, well except my dog! I was planning on sitting in the garden in the sun reading a book but the sun doesn't look like its coming out to play yet. But I'm not even dressed yet so it might still come out!!
Ooh ted looks really funny!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless you poppy! Glad you are feeling better today xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy hope you feeling better today Hun?? Pregnancy hormones eh??xx


----------



## Poppy84

Omg mummy!!!! U actually wrote an essay!!! Haha

Cath- sorry about ur day yest. Hope today goes as well as it can with ur grandad xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd like to sit in the garden if the sun comes out too... My wee gus boys coming home today my mum takes him thurs-sun every wk so I'm missing him. X


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn- don't worry about ur post. U only said what everyone was thinking anyway But we won't talk about it any more xx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww bless you Cheryl, whens he home?


----------



## CherylC3

I think it's ths morning. X


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey- I cried in front of my midwife to try and get a referral for an early scan. She said it was out if her hands and only the doctor could do it. Like u my doc had no idea. Think mine was newly qualified. He even had to get another member of staff to help him register my pregbancy on the system. Won't be seeing him again! 
Maybe each area is different and u will have better luck with a referral! See if u can find some info online that says ur entitled to a nhs reassurance scan and print it off to take with u. That might help


----------



## baileybubs

Awe hope it's soon for you! I've just looked at the weather from two different apps and one says cloudy all day and the other says there's a 50% chance it will thunder most of the afternoon. So that's my plans scuppered then!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah think I will do poppy, like you I think my doctor is newly qualified and clueless so maybe if I find something on t'internet then he'll just say oh ok and refer me lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy did u get ur early scan??

Bailey I'd try and get one Hun I got told after 1 mc u can get early scans. X


----------



## baileybubs

My Doctor is rubbish lol!! I can't find anything from nhs online that says you can have reassurance scans.


----------



## CherylC3

Call epu direct and say I'm looking to get a reassurance scan just say ur dr told u to call them when u were pg. xx


----------



## baileybubs

No I know the nurses at my EPAU very well (had to go back 4 times coz the medical induction didnt work 3 times and had 4 TV scans) they are really uncaring and not sympathetic so I know they wont book me in. They didn't even want to book me in for a follow up scan but I insisted and it turned out I still had remaining tissue after 5 weeks bleeding! But if I can get my doctor to do a referral they can't say no!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww Cheryl that's so cute your fur baby going off to their grannies for the weekend xx

Bailey sorry your weather is poo I hope the sun comes out for you do that you can sit out and read your book x

Poppy I hope you get a more qualified nurse/dr for your next scan x

Cath I hope the apple bobbing helps, I think my dh needs to give it a go today x

Afm we're still in Alderney today do not sure what we'll be doing probably a nice long walk as its really pretty here with great cliff paths, we are going back home around dinner time. It's cloudy here too

I hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Sunday xx


----------



## Tawn

Good morning ladies! Whew, quite a few pages to catch up on for it being so early in the morning!

Mummy- Thank you so much x2! I felt very upset last night thinking that I had started this high school quarrel, when really I was just thinking of all the times the ladies on this thread had been ignored during THEIR time of need with insensitive comments and felt defensive. Hahah, that is me to a T, mumma bear! And yes, I am absolutely over the moon and feel so blessed to be able to share it with all of you because I am not telling anyone at least until after 6 weeks when I can hopefully get a scan to confirm it isn't ectopic. 

PS: every 2 days is what we did (first bfp and this one too) and it worked! I honestly think it is the best policy! Glad the witch is gone, start BD!

Bailey, Glad the woman on etsy was apologetic. Now if only your bestie could be the SAME! :winkwink: Stupid thunderstorms in Mid August ruining you day! Psh!

Cheryl, how you feeling today hun? Your negative symptoms easing up? And a 3+ on the digi is fantastic, congrats! 

Yup, I will be registering with doctor here in new town this week sometime and hoping he is sympathetic to miscarriages!

Poppy, thanks hun! I am so glad you are feeling better this morning, I am sure being PAL is just such a rollercoaster! Please remind me, what day is your next scan? :hugs:

Cath, thinking of you and your granddad. Enjoy your cupcakes and applebobbing!

MrsDuck, glad you had a wonderful day yesterday, helps to pass the time! How you feeling hun? only 2 more sleeps and I have every finger crossed and saying my positive mantras for you hun!

AFM, took one of my FRERs and an IC this morning. Both are def + and IC is darker so fx'd! Couldn't sleep last night worrying about ectopic though.... really will be hard to completely attach to this pg until I (hopefully!) get that scan.


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG ladies I was on here at 8am and since then iv had to read 4 bloody pages and now forgot what to write lol

Mummy that was one epic reply hun well done lol how you feeling?

Awww Cheryl I bet you can't wait to see him,how come your mum has him? What breed is he? 

Tawn your post literally made me lol Haha a torch?!?! Aww bless him!!!

I agree with your pics Bailey hun,that's how a pos opk should look like.

How is everyone else? I know iv missed loads of people off but I can't see much on my phone

Thanks for all your kind comments girls,feeling loads better,oh woke up and talked to ne about last night even he was crying with me he's so sweet,I think the alcohol didn't help lol Ahhhh never mind I don't think ill be doing Apple bobbing lol no hangover,yay!!!

Bailey we had loads of lightening last night but no thunder!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I must have missed your 3+ on a digi post yay :happydance: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

P.s Tawn you said the right thing hun I hope it hasn't upset you :hugs: xxxx

Bailey don't bother txring your friend until she makes the first move xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Cheryl I must have missed your 3+ on a digi post yay :happydance: xx

3+ already?!?! Amazeballs!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too I missed it somehow!! Yay cheryl so exciting!!! I thought you weren't gonna buy one lol!!

Tawn - we need a pic of the frer!! I hope you can get a scan soon so you can be reassured its snuggling in the right place hun. Could you feel which side you O'd this month or not?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow you ladies are so chatty wasn't expecting such a long catch up at 9:30 on a Sunday AM!

Tawn don't worry about your post, the rest of us didn't take offence. How are you feeling today? Still beaming with happiness I bet. How was your dinner it sounded yum!

Mummy- hope you are well today...he's the scoop on me....I had a mmc on the 13th July, I was 8 weeks ish but little blueberry was only 6+5 with no hb...2 weeks of scanning followed and I had an erpc on 25th July....now (not very) patiently waiting for AF do we can start ttc again....we were NTNP b4 so I'm a little upset that I'm now in the pressure zone of ttc do desperately now, but I know I ca get through it with the support of this wonderful group. And Thankyou for your kind words, I hope I can give as much love, support & PMA as I receive x

Cheryl and Bailey enjoy your days off you 2, get your rest, your preggo bodies need it for bubs to grow, set some ground rules and expectations with your ohs for the off! And thanks to you to Cheryl for baking me feel like I'm fitting in, I'm really shy and it's nice to feel valued xx

Fletch hi! I think I joined after you went away last week, hope you had a lovely holibobs...I must admit I've always fancied a bit of tent bfing, hope you made a baby!!

Mrs D - hope you had a lovely day, I'm sorry I can't remember what you said you did was half asleep when I read it! Hope it didn't involve boats! I will share some of my cake pics when I get on the laptop later :)

Cath, hope your head is not too sore today chick, sorry you and oh rowed but the tension of everything that's going on with you gd and not seeing oh much during the week must have come out with the vino....hope you made up . Enjoy your day with your gd, it will be hard and you prob will cry, but grief is the price we pay for love, and you love him so much, make more memories with him while you can. All my grandparents died really suddenly and I wish I'd had the chance to show them how much I adored them b4 they passed. 

Thurl how was date night hun, hope you are not so blue today.

Poppy, totally get why you are upset by your SIL baby bring born...it's human nature to be envious. A few days after my mc my sis told me she and her hubs were gonna start trying for a baby in October and even that upset me, I was like 'NO, I'm supposed to have my baby first' I will be devastated to have to watch her have something that I lost if its not happened for me by then. Does that make me an awful person? Maybe, but I think it makes me human, and you are to.

Ttcbaby, nice to see you! How are you...you orib said and I can't remember sorry xx

Shelby how are you today?

I think that's everyone so sorry if not!!

What is everyone up to today....need to get in my kitchen and bake my choc cake but it's too hot to cake!
Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Omg so many typos in my post but can't be bothered to edit!


----------



## CherylC3

baileybubs said:


> No I know the nurses at my EPAU very well (had to go back 4 times coz the medical induction didnt work 3 times and had 4 TV scans) they are really uncaring and not sympathetic so I know they wont book me in. They didn't even want to book me in for a follow up scan but I insisted and it turned out I still had remaining tissue after 5 weeks bleeding! But if I can get my doctor to do a referral they can't say no!!

Aw Hun thts awful babe well I don't think we nd to worry cos this time it's our rainbow babies :happydance:


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey- just lie to ur doc and say that epau said u could have a reassurance scan but u needed the referral from the doc first.

Iv got my next scan on thurs.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks Cheryl!! These really are our rainbows!! I just know it! PMA and keep the faith and all will be alright in the end!!

Morning everyone! Hope you are all ok today!!

Thurl are you feeling better today hun, I hope so :hugs:

Cupcake - any sign of AF yet? Any cramping or mood changes? Hope she comes soon (never thought I'd say that lol)

Mrs d - sounds like you have another wonderful day planned! Enjoy!

Tawn - please please can we have a pic of the frer lol!!

Cath - woohoo for no hangover!!


----------



## baileybubs

Good idea poppy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I bet you are excited poppy!! Have you felt any kicks yet? I don't know what stage they usually start! 
You are keeping gender a surprise arent you?


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh I started feeling engleburt move whilst I was in France. Obviously a Disney baby haha! Yeh I'm excited but also worried about them finding something wrong but got to keep the pma!!!! Yes we r keeping it a surprise if I don't give in to finding out


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey no not yet still only 2 1/2 weeks from erpc so not expecting the witch probably til next week. I've never wanted to see her so badly!

Can I ask you all a question, it's a bit gross, sorry, after your erpcs/dncs did any of you have a brownish cm (sorry if TMI) for a while...I still have it although my bleeding stopped over a week ago. I had loads yest (maybe cause hubs and I were naughty in the am), is it old blood and will it go after AF gives me a clear out? Or if Noones had it should I mention to a doc?! Xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah here is the FRER at your service, Bailey!

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/FRER.jpg

It is a pretty good line IRL, but of course the plastic makes it hard to get a good pic!

And ladies, if it upsets any of you for me to post these kinds of pics, please PLEASE say something cause technically it is against bnb rules to post bfps in TTC threads and I don't want to make anyone upset! (had enough of that! :haha:)


----------



## cupcake1981

So exciting about scan poppy! I remember what you said the other day about not being worried about finding out sex this time....I think I would do the same, we were so keen to know with the first preg, but next time all I want is a healthy baby I think we will have a surprise to! Not that there's anything wrong with finding out, and bauble I will change my mind at the time!! x


----------



## Poppy84

I had a medically assisted miscarriage, not a dnc but I had brown discharge for quite a while I think. It also came back after the first time we had intercourse


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope Tawn poppy bailey and Cheryl keep the preggo talk coming, we will all be joining in soon! X


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Hahah here is the FRER at your service, Bailey!
> 
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/FRER.jpg
> 
> It is a pretty good line IRL, but of course the plastic makes it hard to get a good pic!
> 
> And ladies, if it upsets any of you for me to post these kinds of pics, please PLEASE say something cause technically it is against bnb rules to post bfps in TTC threads and I don't want to make anyone upset! (had enough of that! :haha:)

Ahh I see the line! So exciting!!!!! Congratulations.
I didn't know it was against the rules


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh its normal Cupcake are you having any pain?

Tawn is it really against bnb rules?!?! I have no problem with it,I'm over the moon for you chick 

Ladies my nipples are seriously hurting lol iv never had nipple pain post o before iv even done a hpt to check I'm not pregnant lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I saw an admin/rules thread that says you are supposed to be considerate of posting in the TTC forum after getting your bfp. BFP announcements are supposed to be made in their special section, but you are allowed to post it on a thread that has been ongoing and you have been going through the journey together etc.

OOOHhh movement Poppy! How amazing! Are you starting to feel more calm now that he/she is moving?


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I had nipple pain from the day of O only twice ever............. 1st BFP and this BFP! Check again with hpt in 10 or so days lady!!!!! Did you and OH have any accidents?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn!! Sorry ladies I was encouraging her, I hope it doesn't upset anyone, as Tawn said we've had enough of that lol!! We are such an apologetic group aren't we?? Everyone's so lovely!!

And yeah poppy apparently it's not allowed to announce a BFP in ttc forums which I think is wrong. Coz you all make friends and are happy for each other! I guess it's because new people could come to this thread lollokknh for support and be upset by it but you can't really say "this forum is for ttc'ers only, as soon as you get pregnant go away!!".
I can totally understand the rules around the miscarriage forums obviously, but I think the ttc forums should be open for all, especially the TTCAL forum as lots of women will get BFPs and be unfortunate enough to have a loss again like many ladies here so need the support for ttc, loss and pregnancy all throughout!! I'm rambling again aren't I?? Did that even make sense lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - I had it for a week or so too so I think it's quite normal. 

Poppy - I love it, engelbert!! And so exciting that he/she moved!!

Cath - yeah what Tawn said. Have you and oh had any accidents? Oooh you were doing the pull out method for a bit weren't you?? Maybe baby!!! And don't worry if you are I'm sure it's all fine due to the copious amounts of folic acid and vitamins you have been taking!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Weird......just done an opk cause you know how nuts I am about poas lol and its positive again...Thursdays was def pos,it was as dark as tge other line,Fridays abduction yesterdays were faint and now its pos?!?! What the hecky peck!!! 

Tawn we have been using the pulling out technique but my hcg has only been 0 for about 2/3 weeks so I don't think is be pg :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

fridays abduction?!?!!! Wtf damn auto correct lol I mean and not abduction lol


----------



## Tawn

Well even if it is just O pain (the nipple pain I mean) maybe you geared up to O and didn't and now your body is trying again? Cause literally I had nipple pain from the day of O.

Is your CM fertile?


----------



## cathgibbs

You could be right Tawn I had o pain on my ectopic side Friday and last night I had it from the other side,is it possible that it tried from E side but didn't o so it moved to 'normal' side?!?? 

Ummmm I haven't checked today,ill check shortly,damn bloody body!!!

My mil friend came up to me last night abduction asked if I were pregnant..........I wish!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks girls feel better about my lady bits now!

Haha Cath glad I'm not the only one using that method, condoms suck big time!!


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Cath "abduction" again! Really hun, don't worry about your ovaries with the ectopic. it is the cilia in your tubes with move the egg along and doctors don't know why they don't do it properly sometimes. So I really don't think you ectopic side ovary "failed" because it is your ectopic side, it just happens. To everyone in fact, especially when there is stress involved and I know you have been worried about your granddad so maybe you are just gearing up to O again?


----------



## baileybubs

Cath what is with you and the word abduction lol!!
Maybe it was a surge again? Or you are O'ing again, dont forget you can O twice. Curious?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls,Yeh it could be stress,I need to chill out and stop thinking of things so much lol ill upload a,pic for you now when I get on my pc 

Haha I think I want to be bloody abducted lol bloody auto correct!!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my mum just came in with gus there :flower:

He's a beagle cath he's gorgeous little cuddly man lol..x:hugs:

Mrs d sounds gd a nice wee walk enjoy ur day Hun..cx

Cath thts good u and oh are gd I love those nights where u both hav a big sob and let it all out..cx

Cupcake u are one of us now Hun...cx

Bailey I kno couldnt stop myself he he but I'm glad I kno tht my levels hav went from 465 to 2000 and I'm getting more bloods on thurs so it's really put my mind as ease...xx

Tawn thts for the pm... How is ur hubby with your news Hun? Bet he is so excited..cx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww i absolutelu adore beagles they are beautiful your very lucky hun I'm jealous lol

Hhmmmmmm those numbers have shot up quick hun....multiples :-D

Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww glad your gus is back Cheryl! Gonna take my bailey out for a walk soon. Just need to eat first!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I love him he's a sweetie,wot breeds bailey?x

Cupcake I had tht after my natural mc but not my dnc..xx

Poppy yeh for movement englebert love it :)

Tawn yeh for the frer Hun :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

He's a golden retriever Cheryl, he's my furry baby. He's 9 now and we've been through so much together lol, been married and divorced, been single and alone and now with my hobbit and had my mc and my baileys always been there to make me feel better lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I love they dogs it was a beagle or a retriever and gus won cos we got him from dogs trust and needed rescuing. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

It's funny how so many of us use our pets names for our b and b names. Although poppy could be a human name


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres my OPK from earlier and my neg hpt lol i had to do it to put my mind at ease lol 

Awwww Bailey he sounds fab bless him, i got my fur baby on my lap, Dora, i love her to bits xxxx

OMG this sums up me and OH last night :drunk: :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Poppy - Lol yeah I thought my pets name was better than my own for some reason, my little (well he's quite big actually) Baileybubs will always be my first baby lol!

They are really light on the dye those opk's aren't they Cath, but deffo positive!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Poppy &#8211; You poor thing! I can totally relate to just crying at the drop of a hat over the most ridiculous (later when you look back on them!) things! I did have a little giggle though about the Chinese Noodles being the reason&#8230; Do you think that&#8217;s funny now? :D

And is this your big &#8216;gender/morphology&#8217; scan coming up on Thursday? In Australia they call it the &#8216;morphology&#8217; scan and they do measurements on bub. I had a 3D one with DD &#8211; very exciting!

Cupcake &#8211; thanks for the run-down and I&#8217;m sorry for not remembering :hug: I&#8217;m sorry for your loss. We got a healthy HB on ultrasound at about 6 ½ weeks and then lost our first angel a week later. Second MC was a chemical and I just got AF right on time&#8230; But I&#8217;m still confident that when (when!) we fall again there&#8217;s no reason to think that anything will go wrong, and you should feel that way too hun. Just BD every 2nd day when AF has come and gone and you&#8217;ll get there. Can&#8217;t wait to be sharing your BFP with you.

Bailey &#8211; Just CRY lovely. Cry at your doctor and insist that you just can&#8217;t go on functioning and it&#8217;s affecting your everyday activities (even though I hope that&#8217;s not true! x). I scored an early scan with our first angel because I just acted totally oblivious to the date of my LMP. I actually couldn&#8217;t remember exactly because we&#8217;d moved house that week, but I had more of an idea than I made out. Got an early scan with DD too because I had pain and they were ruling out ectopic. You get ovary pain mid-cycle don&#8217;t you? You could totally tell them you&#8217;re having some &#8216;unusual pain&#8217;??... (My goodness, is it a bad reflection on me that I find coming up with a convincing lie so easy&#8230;?)

Cath &#8211; abduction&#8230; :rofl:


Oh dear ladies... Hubby is sick. And like really sick. I think he has the flu cause it's been going around at his work. I really hope it doesn't interfere with baby making next week :nope:


----------



## cathgibbs

very light hun especially when you compare it to the dye on the hpt!!!

LMFAO Mummy that made me chuckle then, oh is really sick, really really sick......i hope we can still dtd to make baby! hahaha we would all be the same, gt some vitamins down his neck hun, i think when they are il it affects the sperm?? dont know if its true tho cxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mummy2 no that's not good!! Make sure you nurse him to health in the next day or so and fingers crossed its just a 24 hour bug!!

Yeah I'm gonna try the "not sleeping" route and so worried and it's all I think about. But now oh has said he doesn't want an early scan! He says he doesn't think it will make me feel any better coz my real problem is that our angel passed at 11 weeks so until we pass that I won't feel ok anyway. I think he actually has a point. 
And no it's not affecting me that much lol!! I'm actually surprised at how calm I am. I think the shock of it with the mmc made the pain that much worse. I think now I am prepared and ready with all info on miscarriages and stuff so if the worst happens I am prepared for it this time. So I think that's why I'm calm. 

And no it's not bad that you can come up with the lies, we are all thinking the same thing!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh I hope not!! I hadn't even thought of it affecting his spermies. I just was more concerned about him not being keen on BDing... And you know what I mean though - boys can be 'sick' and still be up for it, but it's now not even 9pm here and he's gone to bed with a snotty nose and a nasty cough (and temperatures) :(


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Cath then! Give him some vitamins or some fruit juice and feed him lots of nourishing food tomorrow lol!! I'm sure that way it will combat any effect it might have on spermies. FX'd it doesn't!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - I get that about needing to pass the last marker before feeling better, but I did read that early scans are supposed to be linked to less MC risk?? Whether that's right or not who knows :shrug: I'm praying everything will be fine this time around for you x

Cath - I hope there's a sneaky little bean in there... *but containing excitement for now*


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, and Cath - I'm sure you'll find a way to pass (or should that be 'poas') the time while you're wondering what's happening inside your body... :D


----------



## baileybubs

Hahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that was so funny mummy2 "poas the time" I really did lol then!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thought you might like that!


----------



## cathgibbs

lol thank you mummy, i dont think its a bean as i dont think i have ovulated sing hcg was at 0 you never know our bodies are weird things lol.

give him plenty of orange juice hun you need his spermies to be tip top condition!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

And I think early scans linked to less mc is because they say once a heartbeat is seen then mostly it's fine. But my baby must have had a heartbeat to grow to 11 weeks so it's not always true. But I'm going to keep the faith. I give that advice to everyone else all the time and it's about time I took my own advice and all you ladies!! Keep the faith and PMA!! Good things happen to those who wait eh?!


----------



## cathgibbs

ye thats true bailey i think if you see a hb at 6 weeks the chamnce of miscarry then drop to 15%?

Im sure everything will be fine with you but i really do understand your need of wanting an early scan, xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies.

I've done a lot of waffling on this morning, thank you for listening to me and reassuring me xxxxxx

When are you going to your Grandads Cath? 

Mummy2, is it Saturday night there then?


----------



## cathgibbs

dont be silly hun we are all hear for listening :hugs:

im going to see him about 3ish, i really am dreading it, i cant even be upset infront of him as my nan doesnt know its terminal and i have to be strong for him, arghhhhhh xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I've done a lot of waffling on this morning, thank you for listening to me and reassuring me xxxxxx
> 
> When are you going to your Grandads Cath?
> 
> Mummy2, is it Saturday night there then?

Waffle on hun, that's what we're here for xx

It's Sunday night here. We're ahead. What time Sunday morning are you?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Cath I'd forgotten that your Nan doesn't know... You'll be ok hun, just think of something hilarious the whole time and you'll need to apologise for being a stupid laughing person instead of making excuses for crying. x


----------



## CherylC3

A cath those smileys lmfao :haha:

Mummy ur hubby nds vitamins for baby making lol... I love how thts all us ttc ladies think about lol...cx

Bailey try and chill Hun I'm para too as both times I've seen hb then miscarried... PMA all the way Hun... I hav a no :sex: rule till 12 wks lol poking and wanking all the way lol me and hubby hav a joke about this cos my friend doesn't hav sex with her boyfriend and she always said but we do others stuff and I said oh u go down on each othe then?? And she said oh no yuk we do poking and wanking which I find hilarious I've never known anyone over the age of 16 who do tht lol..cx

Cath hope u dont get to upset today Hun...:hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cheryl - Lol re the alternatives to BDing... We might have to do some of that if hubby's still sick later this week, just for the purposes of 'cleaning out' before we start BDing for real a few days later. :shy:

Thanks for the vitamins tip too ladies. I'll have to get him onto something asap!

I'm off to bed. Feeling wrecked and there's nothing good on TV.
Enjoy your Sunday ladies! Mine was boring!! (haha, now I'm a whinger! Sorry)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah defo freshen up those:spermy::spermy:

Night Hun..cx


----------



## cathgibbs

CherylC3 said:


> A cath those smileys lmfao :haha:
> 
> Mummy ur hubby nds vitamins for baby making lol... I love how thts all us ttc ladies think about lol...cx
> 
> Bailey try and chill Hun I'm para too as both times I've seen hb then miscarried... PMA all the way Hun... I hav a no :sex: rule till 12 wks lol poking and wanking all the way lol me and hubby hav a joke about this cos my friend doesn't hav sex with her boyfriend and she always said but we do others stuff and I said oh u go down on each othe then?? And she said oh no yuk we do poking and wanking which I find hilarious I've never known anyone over the age of 16 who do tht lol..cx
> 
> Cath hope u dont get to upset today Hun...:hugs:

Cheryl i just literally spat my waater everywhere..........................Poking and wanking!!! :rofl: hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa LOVE IT!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl that's so funny!

And mummy clean him out b4 bding! Love it!

I'm popping in and out today as I'm busy with my cake but I'm reading everyone's posts and will catch up properly later x

Bailey PMA chick, PMA....it's not gonna happen again honey xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It took me a while to figure out what poking was in the context of no sex *innocent*


----------



## CherylC3

Lol cupcake cath I love it ha ha.... Well I'm off out now ladies I will chat later, hav a nice day. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

HAHAHAHAHA omg ladies I proper rofl'd then as I am actually lying on the floor reading these!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I dont know what made me laugh lore, the poking and wanking bit or cupcakes innocence of wondering what poking was lol!!

So funny!!

And thanks ladies I love am your support and am so glad I'm on this thread!! 

PMA all the way ladies!!! Those rainbows are just around the corner and I cannot wait for you ladies to get your BFPs too and join me, cheryl, Tawn, poppy and all our predecessors on this lucky thread lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

And mummy it's only 1pm here but I now realise you have probably gone to bed already! Good night hun!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol every once in a while I poke my head in here to see what's up...and I just snorted laughing at the "poking and wanking" comment hahaha silly Cheryl! Haha!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi sweets hope you are well x


----------



## Sweetz33

Doing pretty good these days. MS comes and goes but that is what reglan is for hehe. Baby measuring perfectly (tg). Have an appt. the 22nd. How are things with you?


----------



## baileybubs

Not bad thanks I'm just struggling to believe I'm pregnant at the moment!!

Hey ladies, i just decided to take bailey out for a walk and when I was at the furthest point away from my house on the walk it decided to bounce down!! Bloody weather!! It's stopped now too!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bloody typical Bailey! Hope you have dried out now!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, gonna take him on another walk later when hopefully it won't rain!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww I hate it when that happens!!!! I bet Bailey was impressed lol

I need some help AGAIN right 2 pos opks within 4 days I'm almost certain I had ewcm Wednesday/Thursday.....the last half hour iv been having slight niggles left side and now I'm having quite a bit of cm but its not stretchy sorry tmi xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath it's so confusing isn't it....im confused about what was happening with me last week....convinced I ovd last week but had lots of stretchy cm last night but def negatives OPKs last night and today! I can't help you hon, maybe bailey is right you ovd twice! (think it was bailey that said that!)

Hope you had a nice time with you gd hun xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was me! So you have had positive opk's Thursday and again today? It's so hard isn't it?!! Have you tried another brand of opk's in case there is a problem with then or just to check? Maybe they just detected a surge on Thursday that didn't result in releasing an egg and now they are going for it again! 
I used to get O pains for a week leading up to O.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you cup cake I think ill just monitor it this month and bedtime month just dtd every other day lol

I'm just doing a roast abducted we are leaving but my nan called to say my gd has gone home cause he's not very well :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath seriously!! Abducted hahahaha what word is it you are trying to put lol!! :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

baikey I think iv got diff brands cause one say LH on the sticks and the other doesn't Hhmmmmmm its doing ny head in,Arghhh bloody abducted is doing my head in too every bloody time I write and - abducted cones up!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no sorry there Cath I just read the word abducted replied!! I hope both your grandparents are ok xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

I was going to say the same... Maybe ur body gut ready to O but didn't so it's having another go


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmmm just keep a note of everything for each day and pics of all the opk's and stuff so you can compare next month. I got really confused with my opk's all 3 cycles after mc and was convinced I wasn't O'ing and then bam all of a sudden it was dead clear by my opk's and by O pains and cm all at the same time.


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath hubs are I are gonna go for it every other day next month, I'm gonna do OPKs to but not get het up on what they are telling me, and if they show me a surge well maybe do extra to try and catch my eggy....

Lol abducted do you have an iPhone they make so many typos!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that true....that your ovaries can almost ov and then not, and then do it later on! Wow our bodies never cease to amaze or confuse me!


----------



## Poppy84

Yes. It happened to me when we were trying to conceive the first time round. My body tried to o but didn't and it o'd a week later. It also meant my af was a week late too. It can be due to stress aparently .


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow that might explain a 6 week cycle I had a few monthes back....work is pretty stressful and upsetting ATM :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think that happened to me too. Although it could have just been my cycles getting down to a more natural cycle coz I was on bc pill until just before my BFP. My 2nd cycle after mc I O'd on cd17 and this cycle just gone I think I only O'd on cd21.


----------



## cupcake1981

It's so damn confusing this post mc lark, like its not hard enough to cope with, without all this rubbish to! x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, mother nature likes to challenge us ladies lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

i got home from church at 1 and have only just finished reading. i had 123 + pages to read so as i got to the 30 mark i did 5 pages at a time and then gave in lol!!

oh my goodness i have missed you all!!

TAWN!! so excited for you sweetie!! :happydance:

bailey and cheryl i have been taking notes on your progressing symptoms for future reference :)

the newies!! im terrible with names and as iv had so many pages to catch up on im so sorry iv forgotten most of whats happened. a week is a long time to be away from this thread! lol. give me a few hours to chat with you and ill be up to date. 
mrs d how are you? how was your scan?

cath september is almost heeerreee!! :) :) :)

hi hi mummy and ttcbaby! 

i think thats everyone? please let me know if i have missed anyone.

afm, i have no idea what dpo i am and i have no idea when i o'd but we dtd tuesday night. lol. so probably no hope for me this cycle but im there with the september ttcers! :)

i need a lie down now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay fletch is back!!! I'm so happy!!!

We have been incredibly chatty this week haven't we?!!

You never know as well fletch, as you havent been doing opk's and more relaxed you might have caught that eggy!!!


----------



## fletch_W

im so happy to be back i feel like im home :)

you sure have. my eyes are hurting from the straining cos i still havent been to the opticians for a new prescription lol. i will go this week. 

who knows. not knowing what dpo i am is fun too. i know im due the 21st for my af so i know how many days i have left but not knowing the days i would have gotten a +opk leaves me just waiting to see if af shows. knowing me though ill be tempted to test next weekend. we will see what happens. 

having your pregnancy and 2ww notes ill know what is in my head and whats actually a symptom if i suddenly feel something. 

so catch me up ladies, where is everyone in their cycle??


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies our body's definitely do confuse us when it comes to ovulating :(

Fletch how are u Hun did u shake tht tent? Lol... We hav missed u Hun...xx

Me and hubby went for a nice roast in the country it was delis but I'm still hungry lol... I felt waves of nausea in the car tho :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww man!! I just got everything ready to sit in the garden coz the sun came back out, had my book, my iPhone and my water, I look out the window again and a mahoosive rain cloud has come over!!! Poop!!! 

Ooooh a roast dinner sounds lush Cheryl!! I'm starving!! Just eating pasta with lots of cheese lol!!

Fletch did you put a sign on the tent "if this tent is a rocking don't come a knockin" hahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

we sure did haha! 

aw cheryl im sorry but like we have all been saying, its a good thing and it reassures you that things are going great :) in a few weeks youll be telling us how huge your boobies are :) xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol yeah tht sign wud of been good bailey with no entry poking and wanking in progress on the other side lol...:rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it is reassuring Hun. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

haha no but i really wanted to say it to the couple we were helping out. shes my best friend and announced she is 6-7 weeks gone. she was terrified of telling me cos she was so heart broken for us when we had a mc so i was more excited for her than jelous. 

i also met a lady there on the last day who was praying outside the loos with my hubby as i came out, she had had some bleeding and i was able to shed some light on her situation and tell her what i went through and try put her mind at ease so felt good about that. i almost cried for her but felt it was my duty to be strong for her. poor lady. i wish id taken her number xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah although I'm only getting a little queasy from time to time I'm finding it reassuring too.


----------



## baileybubs

Awww fletch you are so helpful! I think it's good when our knowledge can help others out. And yay for your friend!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch tht gd news about ur friend..x

But tht poor lady it's horrible wot woman av to go through. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

i did admit to her that i had a little cry that evening but only because we had been trying for 5 months and they get pg every time they try straight away. but she told me she wished it had taken longer as they already have 2 girls that are under the age of 3 and she wants to enjoy her body for longer than a year after giving birth lol. she has obesity in her family and she is stick thin and scared of her body getting out of control. she says its her being selfish but i think its her hubby being selfish cos he wants all these kids but hasnt changed a nappy since their youngest was born!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww hun. It's so unfair it's easier for some than for others but you will make it I promise!! And at least you know your oh will help you with nappies!!!


----------



## fletch_W

he sure will. im not as humble as her haha! ill be cracking my whip! :trouble::gun::rofl::rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehehe love the smileys!! And yeah my oh will be doing the same, he is half of this parenting team too and so can do his fair share lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol fletch youl hav him told. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

i just remembered some newies names. thurl, cupcake, shelby, lyndom? did i miss anyone? im so bad im sorrry :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yes that's them, but Lynton has quit bnb now.


----------



## CherylC3

How come bailey??x


----------



## fletch_W

sorry Lynton not Lindom lol. quit? im sorry to hear. where are all you ladies in your cycles? i love keeping track of you all so i can catch up when i miss something xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - she said she felt she didn't need the support anymore so she wasn't coming back. 

Hmm I'm trying to remember where everyone is for you fletch.

Obviously Tawn is preggers lol!!

Shellie - AF has just finished

Mummy2 - same as Shellie I believe and hoping to start bd'ing this week but her hubby is a bit ill so we've told her to fill him with vitamins lol!!

Cath - she's confused about her opk's and whether or not she has O'd yet at the mo.

Cupcake - waiting for first AF after her mc which she thinks will be in a week or two

Errrrr I'm getting stuck now, someone with a good memory help!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh oh 

Shelby - waiting or her 12 weeks to be up after the mtx shot, not long left now

Thurl - starting opk's soon, I think she'll be O'ing soon!

Dani - is in Cyprus!

Mrs d - gets the results from her scan on Tuesday and her next op is scheduled for later in the week I think.

Errrrr.....


----------



## CherylC3

Well remembered bailey I've got a terrible memory. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I havent got everyone there though I don't think. 

I can't remember where ttcbabyisom is at?


----------



## fletch_W

looks like im in the 2ww alone lol. is the mtx shot what cath had? 

it sucks that all we have to do is wait wait wait isnt it? men can breeze through life without a care and were left waiting for af to finish, waiting to o, waiting to test and then waiting for our baby to come lol. im so glad we have this thread or else id have lost hope like you said before. 

mummy and shellie, youll get your bfps this cycle! try relax a bit more and just bd every other day like bailey did and maybe use pre seed? we will be doing if i get af this month. hope dh feels better soon mummy.

cath are you waiting for af before you start or are you starting now? hope you get some answers out of those opks so you know when to start testing if your starting next month.

cupcake im so sorry you are going through this. was it your first pregnancy? fxd the bleeding stops soon so you can start ttc again. xx

shelby, so sorry youv found yourself here too. your 12 weeks will fly by. cath was saying how long she had to wait and we told her it would fly and now her time is almost up! :) were here with you every step of the way hunny :)

yay thurl! i love opk testing! when do you start testing? and what cd are you? make sure you get rid of old spermies! we did at cd10 before my camping trip cos bailey said thats what they did :)

dani you jammy dodger!! i wish i was in cyprus!! bring back some sun girl and have a fabby time! xx

mrs ddd!!! i have missed you :) fxd you get some good news when your results come in. big hugs xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks bailey. you have a fab memory!! think i remember ttcbabyisom saying she was cd15 and waiting to o but i could be wrong? sorry if your reading this and im wrong!! :/ xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Fletch

Nice to meet (?) you! Yep you are right all we seem to do is wait around! Men have it so easy, they just turn up with the spermies and bam job done lol! Yes it was my first pregnancy, very much wanted but we were just NTNP before and I never wanted to get to the ttc stage as I think I will get stressed which will not help matters! But yes, bleeding has stopped now thankfully, may have ovd this week but not sure, and just waiting for AF now. Did you say you were in the tww?

X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I hope I got it all right!!

I'm watching this weird real life docu called the girl who was 3 boys about a girl who dressed up as boys and convinced her friends she was these different boys to start a relationship with them!!


----------



## CherylC3

Was channel bailey??xx


----------



## fletch_W

oh my gosh bailey i have literally just finished watching it on catch up!! sickoooooo! lol proper made me cringe! 

hi Cupcake! nice to sort of meet you too! lol. i love this thread so much and how much we can bitch and share about our men haha. i was the same, were were ntnp for 2 yrs and then got our bfp and since mc i have been mad ttcererer :dohh: but these ladies as youll already know are so amazing and encouraging that they make ttc less stressful and the PMA keeps me going. but im so glad we didnt do opks this month cos it made hubby super relaxed so i think i will stop using them.

by the way i still have 50+ with 5cb digis and a tester if anyone wants them. free of charge. ill post them thursday morning first class. i want them out of my house so im not tempted anymore.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol fletch u should keep them just incase... Wot channel was tht thing on?xx


----------



## fletch_W

it was a channel 4 thing on last week. have a look on 4od cheryl. its called the girl who became three boys

nooooo im not keeping them lol i want rid. i might pop them on ebay if no one in here wants them. i want to get out of my obsessive poas state cos its getting me down and sex was so great this cycle cos it wasnt sheduled xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm watching it on 4od Cheryl xx


----------



## CherylC3

Ok cool cheers ladies. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I may catch that later! I thought about watching it when it was on b4.

Fletch since finding this group I already feel so much better about things, was so down and depressed b4, but these ladies have shown me there is so much hope still after a mc, they are amazing! 

So I'm back to work tomo....can someone pls try and cheer me up about this....I have zero PMA about work!!! x


----------



## fletch_W

im sorry i cant offer pma about work lol i hate my job. i serve grumpy old men alcoholic drinks for a living. what do you do? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh i wish I could help with that but I really dont wanna go to work tomorrow myself! But it is a nice distraction from all ttc/pregnancy stuff!


----------



## cupcake1981

Im so fed up but can't really look for something else now I'm ttc, I'm hoping it's not worth it cos I'm gonna get preg again really quickly (PMA Bailey). I work in an office for a cosmetics company, sounds glam, it's not at all!


----------



## baileybubs

Was it you who said that you only get statutory maternity cupcake? Coz i do and I'm still looking for a new job, although as soon as I get to about 12 weeks if I did get an interview I'd tell them I'm pregnant.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladie I only get statutory mat pay too cos I'm self employed it sucks I will only be able to take 3 or 4 months off :( I wud love a year off to hav proper bonding xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes its me sadly, despite my long service!!

Mrs D wanted me to post a pic of my cakes so....

Heres the one i made today for work for our bake off competition:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100 (131x175).jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## cupcake1981

And heres the little one i made for my friends birthday the other day :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0096 (131x175).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've figured out that we can actually afford to live on statutory maternity pay and just found out that we are actually allowed 9 months of stat mat pay yay!! Although we might end up struggling and I might have to go back early. 

Sucks that it's so crap though isn't it?!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow cupcake!! They are gorgeous!! And look sooooo yummy!!


----------



## fletch_W

Those look delicious!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh i think i get a few weeks at 90% to but not long....i need to go work for the NHS they have an amazing package....my OH does and suggested that perhaps i could go back to work after having a baby and he could take a year off! My response was if i have to push a baby out of my lady garden im damn well taking 9 months off after to recover!

Cheryl did you say you were a mobile hairdresser (i may have dreamt that), will you be able to take the baby with you to work? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw thanks, i wish cakes were my day job! Maybe one day.....

I know like babies arent expensive enough without not getting paid as well! Still well manage somehow...people always say if you waitied until the right time/until you had enough money you'd never get around to it!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get the 6 weeks at 90% and then it's 33 weeks at £135 a week. But then with my oh's working tax credit and child benefit it takes it up to an income of about £200 a week. At the mo I only earn £230 a week anyway so hopefully we'll be ok, but I won't be able to go back to work at my current job so I'm still looking. I suppose I can always get a new job to go to when I finish maternity instead.


----------



## cupcake1981

I dont even like choc cake, doubt i will be able to eat any tomorrow, will be too depressed about being back at work! 

Still only 5 weeks back and then were off on holiday for 2 weeks.....if i get around to booking something!


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, so glad to have you back! If you are our only TWWer, you must be in line to be the next BFP then! Tent baby, yeah!

Cupcake, those cakes are gorgeous!! Absolutely amazing, you should start a business!

Bailey, I totally want to watch that documentary now! Might have to watch it on my laptop later! Sorry the weather didn't cooperate for your day off hun!

Cheryl, yay MS!!!! :) Only on BnB would we say that, but it sounds like your bean is growing perfectly.

Cath, how did today go? Hope you are ok! Darn your annoying OPKs, I wonder when AF will come if that will give you any answers?

Mummy, poor DH! Pump him full of vitamins (and maybe a viagra!? LOL JOKING!!!!!!) and get the deed done this week! This is your month!

AFM, I am knackered! After hubbys spotlight torch escapade waking me up last night, I was up from 1am till almost 5am :dohh: We just had our first proper BBQ in our new house on our new BBQ though, and it was delicious and the weather perfect so I can't complain TOO much hehe. But it took me 2 hours to get everything prepared so I am finally sitting down and feel like I could pass out already! Gonna be an early night for me, I think!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah mobile hairdresser I cud do...x

Wow they case are amazing u shud open a bakery cake shop. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn thts good Hun a wee early night sounds fab I'm off tomoro so glad I'm knacked. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn sleep sleep sleep!! That's the one thing I have learned, if I am tired and not at work I sleep!!

I am guessing that I will probably be in bed by 9pm again!

Yeah you should start your own business cupcake!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl you too sleep sleep sleep!!


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I think I am going to have to enjoy sleeping this summer Bailey! As stepson is on summer term, he doesn't get up till 8:30 or so and I can usually sleep in until 9 as he likes to chill to a cartoon before breakfast, it has been lovvvvvveeelllly. But if all goes according to plan, won't be much longer before such lie-ins are a thing of the past!

So bed early tonight is on my list of things to do!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah id love to but have like zero business accumen, i have a little FB page and stuff but its really just a little hobby, plus SO many people are doing it theres a lot of competion. Also people are really unwilling to pay what you need to charge to actually make a profit, they dont realise how much cakes cost to make and would rather go to tesco and pay £10 for something thats really not that great! 

Tawn glad you got out into the sun today, love a bbq, wish we had a little garden, but we are 10 min drive from the beach so just pop down there with a disposible when its really nice!

Cheryl i missed your post about MS! Yey its such a great sign, even though you feel AWFUL, be greatful :)

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too, although I hate the fact that my oh doesn't get home until gone 10pm as it always wakes me up. I love taking naps though so its a great excuse lol!!

Oh cupcake I really want to eat cake now after seeing your lovely pictures!! My sweet tooth knows no bounds!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Im gonna struggle so much to get up tomo....have been laying in til about 10 every day for the last 4 weeks while ive been off, the alarm will be shock tomo!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was like that after I was off, especially as I work at 8am some days so it was way early! I am lucky though that I work literally around the corner from where I live so it's a 5 minute walk. Tomorrow I will find worse because I don't start til 12 but I'm on til 10 and I'll be shattered by then!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is Cath? I hope her visit to her GD went well? x


----------



## baileybubs

I know i hope it was ok for her. I know she's normally on here all the time and fb and shes not been on either most of the day.


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

How are you all doing? Have I missed much?

Tawn are you still on :cloud9:?

:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Evening thurl!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Bailey, how you doing? x


----------



## Tawn

Hiya Thurl! Yup, still on cloud 9, but not really able to fully believe it yet. Having to control my urge to use a hpt EVERY SINGLE time I wee! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

:wave: Thurl!

How was your day lovely? And your date night?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm good thanks thurl, feeling very bloated and tired this evening! But very happy!

Hows things with you hun!

Tawn I would deffo be taking more hpts lol!! I'm still very tempted to get a digi!


----------



## thurl30

:rofl: yep everytime I go for a wee I always consider taking some sort of test, even an opk when I know there isn't a chance it's going to be pos, I am just an addict!


----------



## thurl30

I'm fine thanks, had a lovely meal out last night with DH and my mum, really nice restaurant and it was just what I needed :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I think we all have a little bit if a POAS addiction hun, some more than others! x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw glad you had a nice meal thurl, sounds like its just what you needed xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Anyone know what time the closing ceremony is on tonight? X


----------



## fletch_W

9pm. hi thurl nice to meet you!


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake there is a recap of all the medals on now xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Fletch!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hav to call it anight hubby's moaning wants some cuddle on the sofa catch u chatty ladies tomoro. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

me too cheryl. im off to bed as i cannot keep my eyes open any longer. chat tomorrow. night cheryl xx


----------



## baileybubs

Night ladies! Don't think it will be long til I got to bed too! So glad you are back fletch!!

Night fletch! Night Cheryl!! Sleep well!

Is anyone gonna watch the closing ceremony? I want to watch it but I'm already tired!


----------



## CherylC3

Night ladies.. Il start watching it but prob miss the end. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Enjoy snuggles Cheryl!!


----------



## Tawn

Yup, bed is calling my name too! Hubby is in the shower now, but I think after he finishes and stepson goes to bed for 9, I am going to be SOUNDO! Exhausted! 

Night night ladies! Chat in the morning!


----------



## maryanne67

Cupcake those cakes are amazing x


----------



## baileybubs

Night Tawn!! 

Maryanne hi!! How are you?


----------



## thurl30

Hi Fletch nice to meet you too :)

How are you cupcake? I had a really nice evening thanks, feel much better now :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks maryanne! :blush:

Hey Thurl, feeling blue tonight, back to work tomo, dreading the questions and funny looks :(. You feeling ok today sweet?

Where is Cath, I'm worried about her!


----------



## thurl30

do many people at your work know why you have been off? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was gonna ask the same question. I found people at work were fine and didn't say or act differently until i mentioned it to them.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think a few had guessed I was preg as I was really I'll and I'd turned into a total numpty, plus everyone knows i desperately want to be a mummy and we got married in Dec so it's the next thing....I guess they will have worked out that I've lost the baby after a month off :( I have done friends there that know about the mc, i just find it so hard to talk about x


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think people will ask you about it though if you don't talk about it hun. Most people respected my privacy and just treated me as normal. And if anyone does ask why you were off just say you'd rather not say coz it's none of their business!


----------



## thurl30

I reckon you will find that alot of people probably won't say anything unless you mention it hun, and if you do mention it I'm sure everyone will be really supportive :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah true...I tend to wear my heart on my sleeve tho and everyone will see my sadness in my face, need to toughen up!


----------



## baileybubs

No not toughen up hun, I'm the same and I would never change the fact that I wear my heart on my sleeve xxx

Ooh the closing ceremony is starting!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> OMG this sums up me and OH last night :drunk: :rofl: xxxxx
> 
> View attachment 457319

Hi ladies just trying to catch up, I'm back home again now I hope you all had a lovely weekend xx

:rofl: cath you are hilarious xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Im so honest I know I will end up telling people and regretting it.

Hopefully I will distract them with cake!

I'm quite sad it's over, it's kept me entertained while I've been off x


----------



## baileybubs

I know I'm a bit sad it's over too even though I wasn't fully into it at first!


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake you will be fine, it's not about being tough because I was far from tough, it's just about focussing on the future (and on leaving off time :haha:). Sending you lots of luck and :hugs: We will be here at the end of it for you to let off steam if you need to xx

Hi Mrs D :wave: 

Bailey hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sorry everyone, I'm logging off now, ceremony is now starting and hubs made me a cuppa tea to have together whilst we watch it, I'm really sad it's all finished now :(

Night night everyone xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Thurl xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Prince Henry?? Blunder!!

:wave: hi mrs d x


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> A cath those smileys lmfao :haha:
> 
> Bailey try and chill Hun I'm para too as both times I've seen hb then miscarried... PMA all the way Hun... I hav a no :sex: rule till 12 wks lol poking and wanking all the way lol me and hubby hav a joke about this cos my friend doesn't hav sex with her boyfriend and she always said but we do others stuff and I said oh u go down on each othe then?? And she said oh no yuk we do poking and wanking which I find hilarious I've never known anyone over the age of 16 who do tht lol..cx
> 
> Cath hope u dont get to upset today Hun...:hugs:

you lot have me in stitches lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Night thurl! I'm watching it too, very surreal again so far!! Sweet dreams hun! 

Cupcake - yeah I agree with mrs d, she has a much better way with words than me!! We will all be here for you to chat to if and when you need us!! Hope it all goes well for you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Who's prince Henry lol!!

Woo Madness I love Madness!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently his real name is Henry! Who knew! 

I know mrs d, funny huh


----------



## cupcake1981

This is amazing! PSB! Reminds me of TT last year :)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Seems like everybody's been very chatty today. Haven't read back will have to try and skim through the pages! Just got home from going to the movies with OH and saw the Bourne Legacy. I wanted to show you guys a picture I took last evening right outside the balcony of our apartment. Since it seems to have been a sign for some on this thread so I'm hoping it's a sign for me and OH...



a double rainbow :) OH and I could actually see the end of the brighter rainbow in the park next to our building (you could see the end better in real life then in the picture). I saw one a couple of days ago too but I didn't get a picture of that one :(

Well got to help OH do the dishes now! :dishes: He washes, I dry lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's cute Shellie he washes you dry!! I can't see your pic though!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm finally up to date :happydance: 

I just get to the end of your chattiness for today and you all go to bed hmmmph

Maybe it's the nice weather making everyone sleepy or maybe the fact that most of us were up soooo late chatting last night???

Cupcake thanks for posting pics of your cakes they look scummy you have a real talent x

Welcome back fletch we've missed you xx

Shellie I can't see your pic hun try reposting it x

I hate Monday's at work they are always manic with issues from over the weekend, cupcake I hope all goes as well as possible for you tomorrow x

Cath I hope you are ok :hugs: x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm still up mrs d! Currently getting very emotional watching the closing ceremony!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not Mrs D! Dont think I'll sleep much tonight! Thankyou, I love making them! 

Have you had a lovely weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl enjoy your cuddles x

Thurl glad you had a nice meal out x

Bailey sorry the weather didn't behave for you today but I'm sure your fur baby enjoyed having you to herself today and you deserved your day off after all the extra shifts you have been doing lately x

Mummy I hope you manage to get lots of vitamins into your poor hubby so that he's up for bding x

Leinz if you are about I hope all goes well with your teeth extraction tomorrow x

Poppy how exciting now you are feeling baby moving x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, bailey has loved our day off together, love my furry baby!

Glad you had such a lovely weekend! Are you in work tomorrow too? 

Oh I hope you manage to sleep tonight cupcake, it awful when you can't sleep :hugs: I'm sure it will all be fine tomorrow hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes it's been good thanks Cupcake I always enjoy going to Alderney it's so laidback a bit of a time warp really and their Alderney week celebrations are such a laugh, I'm shattered now though x

I hope work is better than you expect tomorrow. Do you get lots of freebies from your work?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah back to work tomorrow then test results Tuesday morning eeeek then next op on Friday on the plus side at least it's a short week haha

Bailey Did you say you don't start til 10 but then you've got a 12 hour shift??? Or am I imagining it?


----------



## baileybubs

Almost, i start at 12 and have a 10 hour shift lol. I'll be knackered by 10pm!!

I hope it all goes well for you this week mrs d, praying that it all will and everything was caught early xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It sounds lovely....Thanks mrs d, I hope so to, I'm sure I will tell you all all about it tomorrow. Er yes lots, but after 9 years the novelty has gone! Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

We will all be thinking of you and sending you positive wishes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you will be knackered, your shifts are soooo long. As you get bigger are you able to do shorter shifts? Your job is very hands on are there lighter duties you can do?


----------



## MrsDuck

Is it a well known cosmetics company?


----------



## cupcake1981

What do you do Bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I will be able to, it's just tough at the mo because people don't know so I'm still having to move hoists and stuff. Another reason I can't wait til week 12!!

But the shifts won't get any shorter. It's ok though whenever I feel tired I can sit down for a bit (once everyone knows lol)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm a senior support working with learning disabilities cupcake


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see x


----------



## MrsDuck

I have just stuffed my face with dairymilk with honeycomb bits yummy I'm sure my thyroid issues are making me crave chocolate more than normal well that's what I'm telling dh anyway


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, eat as much chocolate as you like mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't stop eating though and I can't do any strenuous exercise coz of my throat surgery and now I'm missing half my thyroid my metabolism isnt as quick I don't think as my clothes are starting to feel tight. I've been a uk size 10 for years but I think I'm approaching a 12 now, well at least it's a good excuse to go out and buy some new clothes


----------



## ShellieLabTek

oh really? I'll try attaching it ...
 



Attached Files:







Rainbow.png
File size: 420.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh lovely Shellie!!!

And mrs d buying new clothes is always fun!!

What's with the fashion lark during the Olympic ceremony?? I don't get what fashion and a load of models has to do with the price of a gold medal?!!


----------



## cupcake1981

That sounds yum you def deserve it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Beautiful Shellie xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Lovely rainbow shellie x

Well ladies I'm shattered I need to go to bed, cupcake I'm sure everything will be ok tomorrow at work x

Sleep tight everyone xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d, sleep tight xx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too! Annoyed with oh coz he promised he'd be home by 10.30 and he's not, quel surprise! 

Hope you manage to sleep ok cupcake!

Night everyone, sleep well.

Oh and now I've deffo had enough of the ceremony Russell brand is singing!! Bedtime!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Bailey, sleep tight xx


----------



## fletch_W

Shellie those rainbows are so beautiful! A sure sign that this is your bfp cycle xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ladies I didn't go to sleep and I watched take that and listening to Gary Barlow singing the words to that song made me seriously cry after what he and his wife have just been through!!! Buckets of tears!!!


----------



## Poppy84

I fell asleep in it and missed take that grrrr

Isn't prince Harry's official name prince Henry though?


----------



## Leinzlove

Goodnight Ladies. Still early here. (Eastern US) A little after 9pm.

Shellie: Loved the double rainbow. I'm sure thats your sign! This is the month! :hugs:

Duck: New clothes... are always a plus. I love chocolate, also. I've been spending the last few days eating all the foods I'm going to miss for a bit. Corn on the cob, steak... I also have had this craving for chicken tenders. :) Praying for the best of news for you this week. :hugs:

Bailey: Wow! 10hr shifts! I hope you get to break and rest often. I'm so glad I don't do that. I worked until 34 weeks with DD. I had to go on maternity leave early because of OB putting me on bedrest for high blood pressure. It worked... I was so disappointed at the time... Only allowed 12 weeks leave but I didn't want to use any of it before baby was here... And half was gone like that. I didn't go back to work because DD was born with birth defects... But thats another long story. :)

AFM: A little nervous about tomorrow and the coming days. But, I'm sure those that love me, don't do so because of my teeth.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thurl &#8211; so glad you&#8217;re feeling better hun.

Cupcake &#8211; it&#8217;s ok to feel really raw with emotion still and hopefully people will be sensitive to that. Can you ask someone to make an announcement for you (without you around) to ask the other staff not to mention it to you? That might make things easier if you know no one&#8217;s going to bring it up and you can just talk about it if you want to, with the people you want to talk about it with. Xx

Oh, and your cakes look AMAZING!

Leinz &#8211; thinking of you hun. I agree that those who love you will still do so until you get your teeth back towards the end of the year. I hope you&#8217;re feeling ok about it. Is there a reason why you&#8217;ll be without them for so long?

Mrs D &#8211; Yay for a short week x

Bailey &#8211; You were up heaps late lovely! Enjoy a sleep in and try to take things easy at work. I saw Russell Brand singing too and lost interest&#8230; :D

Poppy &#8211; That&#8217;s exciting you&#8217;re getting movement now. Might sound silly but DD is 2 now and I still miss that feeling of her moving inside me. It&#8217;s the most amazing thing! And yes, Prince Harry&#8217;s real name is Henry (I&#8217;m an Aussie and I knew that!!).

AFM - Hubby seems a little better today, but DD and I did leave him for the morning just to rest on his own (we went to playgroup). He's in bed now but she's down for a nap too so I'm alone with my BnB! Haha.

Hating my body right now... I feel pregnant, which is ridiculous seeing as I'm just finishing with AF. I just hate that I've gone from feeling like I know what my body's doing to feeling betrayed and clueless!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's d day :(.....

I think my morning sickness has returned....or maybe I never had morning sickness it was just work dread sickness....

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw Cupcake! You'll be fine lovely. Just don't expect too much of yourself today and head to the bathroom for a cry if you need to. Is there a work friend you can lean on a bit today?

Praying for you x


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies! Or good evening to Mummy and good night to Shellie, I believe!! :)

Mummy- how annoying that your body is giving you such mixed signals! Hopefully, your normal period means that you are going to produce a niiiiice healthy egg this month and make your rainbow baby--just like that cycle with DD! Glad DH is feeling a tiny bit better!

Aww cupcake, I truly hope today goes better than you expect! This first day is probably going to be the hardest, but I guess the upside of that is--once you get today over with, it will hopefully be a bit easier from then on out! :hugs: hun!

MrsDuck, only one more sleep until you get your POSITIVE results! I will say a little prayer that there is no spread whatsoever and after your op and treatment, you are 100% in the clear! :hugs: to you too!

Shellie, gorgeous rainbow! It was a sign for me on our wedding anniversary (the night we conceived most likely) and it will be for you too! This is your month!

Leinzlove, thinking of you for your surgery. You will be just as gorgeous and lovable to everyone, not just your family! Praying it is painless for you!

Fletch, how you feeling hun? All recovered from you trip? Is it easier being in the TWW not knowing your DPO or harder?! Can't wait for you to test as I am sure you and DH made a tent baby!

Poppy, only 3 more sleeps until your scan! I love that you can feel you bubba moving and that gives you some reassurance!

Cath, we missed you yesterday! Hope you are holding up OK hun. :hugs:

Thurl, glad you and DH enjoyed date night, and a cuddle watching the closing ceremony! Sounds like you two have a super sweet relationship!

Cheryl, how you feeling hun? Any more ms?

Bailey, did you manage a lie in at all? Or did your internal body clock get you up early again today?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!!!

Sorry i went AWOL yesterday was sooooooooo busy!!! 

I did read back a few pages last night but i forgot what has been said!!! 

Yesterday was lovely, visited my nan she was a bit upset as it was the anniversary of my uncles death and i think my gd has told her how bad the cancer is but we cheered her up by bringing some lovely cakes to her! then OH Went and lost the car keys (we had his mothers car yesterday) so spent all night searching for them, they were in Asdas! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Anyway!! how are you all?? 

Cupcake i hope today isnt too bad for you lovely  :hugs: 

Leinz - Tawn has summed up what i was going to write lol! Get loads of jelly and ice cream in hun, i hope you will be ok?

MRsD how you coping lovely??

Tawn,Bailey, Cheryl - my 3 favourite pregnant ladies!! how are you all doing??

Fletch! Lovely to have you back, i hope you had a nice week??

To everyone else................MORNING!! xxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies very chatty in here last night ...x

Mummy glad dh is feeling a bit better, he will be in good shape for the big o...xx

Cupcake hope ur first day back is ok Hun..cx

Mrs d how u doing can't believe it's tues tomoro again... You will be glad it's flown in u can get ur results. Xx

Shellie gorgeous rainbow Hun..x

Fletch u must be shattered Hun from ur trip..x

Leinzlove think of u Hun hope all goes well..x

Cath hope everything went ok yesterday Hun :hugs: spk sn. Xx

Poppy are u sure your not tempted to find out the sex?? I'd be dying to kno lol..cx

Tawn how are u? Still peeing on sticks?xx

Thurl hey how's u?xx

Hey bailey :wave:

Afm no ms again just mega sore :holly:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath ur oh is a nightmare with car keys lol.. U must of been ragin..xx

Glad it went well Hun... Hope ur nan was ok?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahhaa i love that smiley, just as much as a i love this one :drunk: :rofl:

Awww cheryl i could bloody kill him honestly!! he dropped them as he got out of the car and didnt realise!! hes got a load of keys aswell!! 

Yeh she was ok thank you hun, you could see she had been quiet but we popped up, my uncles ex partner did who thinks the world of my grandparents and my sister BIL and nephews went there so it cheered her up  xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah those smileys are good lol

Aw thts good she was probably happy to see everyone. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Hope you are all well!

Mummy2 - yeah I was up late, stupid oh waking me up (not on purpose) about half an hour after I went to sleep. Think I'm gonna have to make sure I go to bed before 10pm and not try to wait up and see him. I'm so sorry your body is being cruel to you!! How's your oh doing today? Did you load him up on vitamins?

Cath - so glad it went well yesterday and you cheered you nan up. Awww I love that I'm one of your three fave preggo ladies thank you :flower:

Cupcake - I hope today goes really much better for you than you have been expecting, thinking of you!

Leinzlove - thinking of you today too, I hope it all goes well and painlessly, and dont worry everyone will still love you and know you are doing it for your bubs. 
And yeah my job can be hard but relaxed too so we get to sit and have a brew and sit and have our tea. It just seems such a long shift to be finishing at 10pm nowadays when I'm normally already in bed at that time!!!

Tawn - my body clock did wake me at 7.30 but I managed to go back to sleep til 9. How are you feeling today? Still in shock!!

Thurl - hello hope you are feeling good today. And your dh does sound like such a sweetie.

Cheryl - the sore :holly: are they making it uncomfortable to sleep like they are for me?? Stupid big things getting in the way lol!! I've got weird flutters again this morning, must be something stretching out to accommodate the hobbit!!

Mrs d - hope monday at work isn't too rubbish! And hopefully the sun will stick around for you to sun worship when you finish!!

Shelby - how are you today? How long left now til ttc?

Fletch - how's life back in the normal world lol!! Any tww symptoms?

Poppy - how's the bubs today? Are you feeling any better, hope those emotions are playing nicely for you today cx

Have I missed anyone?? I hope not, if do I am so sorry!!

AFM I really don't wanna go to work for some reason, just can't be bothered lol! It's probably because oh gets Monday's off and I have to work. Oh well we are both off tomorrow.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah they are stingy thru the night. Aw I'm off today but then working till sat :(


----------



## CherylC3

I hate Workin while I'm pg. :( boo


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I've been in 1 hour an 20 mins....have cried in the toilets by 9:30....and literally within 15 mons of being at my desk was jumped on with something urgent. It sucks.

Hubs said last night that if I'm not preg again by nov I can hand my notice in without another job to go to (I am on 3 months notice so almost impossible to find another job whilst still working), so I have that to hold on to....but it may be sooner if my day gets worse!

Cath we missed you yest!!!! Hope you are ok chick.

I'll catch up properly tonight....I may be breaking my alcohol ban....

Xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cupcake. :hugs: sweetheart! I hope it gets better!

Bailey, glad you have the day off tomorrow! What are you and OH gonna do? And yup! Still testing! Saving my 2nd FRER for tomorrow (48 hours from the first) to see if the line progresses but doing ICs every morning like a crazy woman!

Cath, glad you were able to cheer your nan up! And I can't believe OH has lost the car keys twice in what, 2 weeks!? Hahah, I have the feeling he always keeps you on your toes ;) I'm good thanks, still finding it hard to believe. I have to register at my new surgery (dropping forms in today) and then get an appt with the doctor to see if he looks at the situation kindly and will refer me onto EPU for my 6week scan to check for ectopic. I am sure I will bawl if he says no (especially cause my old doctor before we moved said yes even before I was pg), but really hoping he says yes!

Cheryl, you must be so good at what you do to be booked up all week! Go you! Do you run your own business as a mobile hairdresser, or are you a part of a team/company?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake :hugs: Hun keep ur chin up lovely. Cx

Tawn yeah work for myself so so busy I used to work 6 days a wk 13hr shifts every day but I've cut back I try to do 4 or 5 days alway do Atleast 8 hrs a day but if this pregnancy is successful I'm cutting down to wed,fri sat and just do we'd late I'm not wanting to over do it. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake I hope it gets better hun :hugs:

Tawn - my mum and dad are coming to visit and we are looking after their dog for a couple of nights which will be fun so hopefully it will be sunny and we can take them both out for a nice long walk. Can't wait to see your frer tomorrow too lol!!

Cheryl - that's a good idea cutting down. I've made sure I've not picked up any extras from now on so just doing 35 hours a week unless I get called in on call. Take it easy lady!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cupcake,:hugs: i hope your ok hun, i know its horrible being in a job you dont like, hopefully in 9 months time you can give it up for a few months/Weeks! You def deserve a drink tonight lovely.

Ahhhh Tawn hes a nuisance!! i could literally kill him!! Have you rung your EPAU yourself and explain to them you prev had an ectopic your now pregnant again so could you self refer or would you need a Drs referal? My Epau take self referals which is fab, i love the nurses there they are so nice aswell.

Cheryl you must be excellent to constantly be busy like that hun! thats really good!! i agree with you though about dropping your hours/days, your health comes first doesnt it hun? 

Bailey - Dog Sitting! Yay!! does Bailey get on with him/her?

Ladies iv officially given up on my body lol, iv noted the days iv had pos OPKs and noted everything else but its literally doing my head in now so im just gonna see what happens in the next couple of days - my nipples are still extremelly sore! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath. Hate our body's when we're trying to work out o :(


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - your oh and keys lol!! Men are bloody useless hehe!

Yeah bailey loves Rebus although rebus is younger and has a lot more energy so knackers bailey out lol!!

God our bodies like to keep us guessing don't they Cath!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cath, that is a good idea. I might try that right now!


----------



## Tawn

GRRR nope, no self referral. She was very nice about it, but I have to go through a GP. So that means I have to try and get registered with our new doctor ASAP and then hope that he will give me the referral. Uhg, kind of makes me want to go to my old doctor and try and get the referral as I am worried this new doctor (this mythical being I haven't even met yet!) won't be keen on the early scan....


----------



## cathgibbs

oh im sorry hun!!! Tell your new GP that you HAVE to have an early scan cause of the previous EP!! tell him you need it at 6/7 weeks and if he doesnt send you then he is stupid!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

What Cath said!! You HAVE to have one coz of the ectopic, be adamant and don't take no for an answer!! My midwife told me that as my baby was in the right place and ok until 11 weeks there was no use in having an early scan so I think for you you can deffo get a referral based on the fact you almost had to have your tube removed hun.


----------



## cathgibbs

Here is todays OPK, negative,although im still having slight cm, im still having symptoms i have ovulated, increased toilet trips for both things, nipples are sore, had a few cramsp pressure in my side, i give up! lol ill still carrying on doing OPKS tho lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks girls, I am sure I will end up sobbing talking about the ectopic, so I am hoping that will help convince him the need for a referral. (not a ploy, I just always cry when talking to doctors about it!!!) Gonna have DH take me over there today after he gets home from work to register, then I can try and get an appt for later in the week to test out the waters!

Cath, I think you have definitely O'd, it will just be interesting to know whether it was the first surge or the second? It's too bad you don't know what your normal LP is cause that would give you an idea! Guess this month is going to be a surprise lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I really hope he will refer you hun, he really should after your ectopic! it doesnt really matter to him if you do or not does it? yeh take DH hun, does he need to be registered aswell? 

Thanks hun, i think cause i was stressed my body has tried to but couldnt, today iv had the O pains so i think i may have Ov yesterday? im going to write it all down in my little book xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

tawn do you mean my normal LP before ep? If so it was 14 days, i was like clockwork before mc and ep, 28 day cycle and AF would suprise me at 5.30-6.30am! xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies! Tawn I hope they can give u a scan. No worries i always cry too, and I'm sure I would trying to convince them to give me an early scan!

So I'm CD 7 today and still have 2 weeks at least til O. Feeling good about it so far and hope it continues! Trying to think PMA!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Morning ladies! So weird cause I always catch you all in the morning here when it's the evening before for you, then around 8pm again when you're all up and about for the day :D

Tawn - you will be fine with the doc, just be honest and tell him/her why you need an early scan referral. They'd have to be wacked in the head to ignore you. xx

Cupcake - I hope your day is getting better lovely! I know what it's like to just bawl through the day at work, so don't beat yourself up about it please. You've been through a lot and honestly, most people don't understand. Go for a quick walk to get some fresh air if you can and then busy yourself to keep your mind off it. Did they like your cake??

Cath - Our bodies suck! At least you'll have AF before trying again. Maybe next cycle will make more sense! Just make sure you BD every second day and you'll have your bases covered anyway. As soon as you think you may have Od you can start HPTing (haha).

Morning Bailey! :wave: No more late nights! Have a good day at work xx

Cheryl - Try sleeping in a sports bra maybe lovely? It might give you a bit more support and stop the sheets rubbing on you. I think I did that eventually with my DDs pregnancy and then wondered why I hadn't done it earlier!


----------



## cathgibbs

What time is it there now mummy??

haha i know, we are pretty good, we normally dtd about 4/5 times a week so i think we would be ok, its just when im fertile i like to do it every day for 5 days and lift my legs in the air etc lol!! yeh once she arrives ill feel better and then i can start trying!! YAY!!

How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi chatty ladies! 

Cupcake praying your day gets better. Dont worry about crying and breaking down cos its all part of the healing process. I cant believe youve had work dumped on you already. You should have said something or like the ladies say ask a close friend to say something? Big hugs xxxxx 
mrsd i hope your monday isnt sucking either. Cant wait to hear your good news tomorrow!!
Tawn, get that gp told! Theyre there for you not for them and make it known. You need some reassurance so dont settle til u get what u want. If they say no complain of pains and go to a e and make a scene so u get one? Lol im kidding but that would be my last resort. Being in the 2ww and not knowing my dpo is great. Im having some cramps today and boobies are quite tender so could be about 6dpo but im not gonna dr google this time. And if i test it will be friday or saturday. 
Bailey i hope your shift is a mellow one and you arent working too hard. Dog sitting sounds like so much fun!
Cath praying for your nan and granddad. Bet she was over the moon with her cakes and family around her. Youre so sweet. And so funny about him losing the car keys again lol. The patience you have! 
Cheryl how are you sweetie? Dont work too hard! Sit down lots. And weldone you for cutting coffee!! I admire your will power! 
Mummy big hugs! Sorry youre having an off day with your body. It really does keep us guessing doesnt it. Hope your hubby feels better soon.
Leinz and poppy! So great to hear from you! Baby moving is amazing news and im sure the tooth pulling will be fine. Teeth or no teeth youre beautiful 
thurl how r u today? 

Hope i didnt miss anyone! 

Afm just cramps and boobies tender. Fully recovered from camping. Not knowing where i am in my cycle makes everything so relaxing. Sex is great and dh isnt being forced to put out when i demand it to catch eggy. I just know that its either cd 15 16 or 17 so as long as we have sex around then were fine. I think we bdd on cd 16 or 17 so we will see


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Fletch hun, your not using OPKs or anything anymore thats right isnt it? Thats the best way to be hun! Like you said sex is more relaxed now and as long as you do it every other day you will be fine!! I got everything x for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath - I do the legs in the air thing too :blush: Missed out on doing that on what I think was THE day to do it though last cycle. We just weren't prepared which was a bit silly in hindsight... BDing was more fun last month though.

And it's... 9:17PM here in BrisVegas :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Missed you Fletch! That would have taken you a week to catch up on all those posts I reckon! So we'll just fill you in as needed xx

Hope you made an awesome tent baby! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks mummy2 I might nd to invest in one of them lol..x

Fletch I've not given it up just the thot of it makes me :sick: Hun ur symtoms ad quite gd maybe u hav caught ur eggy..x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well I'm heading to bed ladies - have a big day tomorrow at my Tupperware conference. They're releasing the new Australian Spring/Summer catalogue. It's always so exciting and I'll be getting heaps of new product for free!! :D

Have a great day. xx


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah tea did that to me. Well milk did, and beans. I cant eat beans now but im still a tea drinker. Yorkshire tea num. Not holding my breath about symptoms cos i had them last month. But im still keeping the pma we all get a bfp before christmas 

Thanks mummy i missed you too! Yes it took me four hours and that was just skimming! Haha. I think im just about caught up. Did u say youve just finished af? Youll get your rainbow this month


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch stay away from dr google haha you are doing the best thing hun no opks just lots of bding so that you are enjoying bding instead of obsessing about ttc xx

Tawn what a bummer no self referrals, I hope your new dr will be lovely and look after you well xx

Cath I'm glad all went as well as it could with your grandparents, I bet they were happy to see you and your scrummy cakes xx

Cupcake I hope your day improves and it's only natural to have a good cry xx

Cheryl mothercare do sleep bras that's what I used and they were really comfortable to sleep in xx

Bailey I hope your shift goes quickly and you have fun doggy sitting xx

Leinz I hope everything goes well today and it's not too painful xx

Hi to everyone else :wave: 

My day is going soooooo slowly


----------



## fletch_W

Im trying to stay away from countdown to pregnancy.com too cos i wanna make a ticker so bad but dont wanna stress myself out. 

Hope your day picks up xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch noooooo stay away, treat yourself to a stress free cycle this cycle, if you set up a ticker and the dates are slightly off then you will be stressed, just enjoy waking up thinking oh the witch hasn't showed her face and getting your surprise bfp.

I think I must be dreaming.....like any of us would be able to lose track of when the witch was due and by that time we've all tested 10 times.....or is that just me???

It's only 2.30 nooooo tick tock tick tock

Cupcake I hope your day is going ok x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Thanks MrsD, all you ladies are so lovely asking me how yesterday went and how my nan and gd are, bless you xxxxxxxxxxxx

My day is dragging too, i finish at 4.30 this week though as there has been a land slip on my tran station so i only have 1 train instead of 5 ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Fletch how you coping lovely?! Ahhh i know, i love that site, i need to go on there and change my ticker cause i ov yesterday, i think so just gonna leave it as that lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no how are you going to get home?


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with you about the testing but you know me, any excuse to test lol!

ill manage JUST, it happened on Friday, theres 5 tones of rubble on the track :-( its inbetween my station and Cardiffs main train station, the train i got Friday was meant to arrive at 3.40 and i got on it at 4.40 it was jammed packed! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Im coping quite well to be honest. Keeping busy with washing from last week and only using the internet for bnb. My phone is still broken so got to wait til thursday to get a new screen and then friday i get it back so just in time for possible testing. Got this week perfectly planned  

How are you feeling after yesterday? Now that your nan knows that must have made it easier on you to be yourself in front of your grandpa? Sucks about the train! But does that mean you leave earlier from work?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh the joys of washing lol! have you got nice weather so you can put your clothes on the line to dry? What phone have you got? My screen has been smashed on my HTC since March lol i cant get an upgrade until January and got no insurance :-( Rubbish! Was it nice to sleep in your own bed last night hun??

Well he wasnt there he left before we got there cause he didnt feel well (My nan lives in sheltered accom cause shes not well, my gd has a 3 story house) i just feel really sorry for her. Yeh i leave at 4.30 instead of 5 but have to work half hour through my lunch :-( 

OMG im so sorry i apologise in advance but I think THINK my body may be normal?! My HCG went to 0 30/31st July, 14 days later would have been yesterday, 14 days time will be 28 days - my old cycle was 28 days so im hoping it hasnt had much of a knock on effect!! YAY!! I promise no more talking about O now lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath I must have read your post wrong I thought you got to see your grandad but it was other relatives that left before you got there. Will you get to see him soon? Xx

What a bummer about your phones girls x

Glad you are doing well fletch and keeping busy til test time x

It's very quiet on here today everyone must be very busy at work


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath yay for your body to be back to normal :happydance: x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh he was tired hun, he had his food and was falling asleep so he went home to go to sleep bless him, hes 81 so i think old age is catching up with him now, well my brother is taking him to McDonalds with my nephew on Wednesday so iv asked if my brother could drop him to see me and my house cause he hasnt seen it yet! 

It is very quiet hun, what time is your apt tomorrow? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Nope it very cloudy so my clothes wont dry. Im gonna go up and us my mums dryer though. Aw bless them. Cath you are so lovely. For them to have a grandaughter that dotes on them must be wonderful  i only have a gma and she lives an hour away so only see her 3-4 times a yr. I have a htc desire z and the lcd has cracked not the actual screen so cannot see anything on it. Im on pay as you go and my insurance ran out a week before!!!!! Gutted. Its only £40 to fix so not a huge set back. My sleep in my own bed was amaaaazing! I slept for 15 hours cos i got sun stroke the day we went to the beach so didnt sleep much after that lol. 

Thanks mrs d. You guys keep my mind off my tww with all your goings on  i love this thread xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats rubbish!! I really want a dryer, i know they take up a lod of electric but id rather that than turn my heating on to dry clothes etc! Awww thank you hun, i love them to bits they are such lovely people, when we were there her carer came to help her get undressed and my nan told her who i was and she smiled and said 'oohhh this is Catherine, iv heard loads and loads about you' awwwwwww bless my nan! where did you send it off to hun? i really need to get mine done but i dont want to waste money on it lol its only the actual screen and it works fine!

there is sooooo much going on in this thread Fletch your right! what i love is that we talk about anything and everything just to take our mind off our problems its fab, everyone is willing to listen to everyone else aswell, its amazeballs xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Taking an 81 year old to maccy D's that's great, I'm sure he'll love to see you and your lovely decorated house so I hope your brother has got time x

My appointment is 9.05am tomorrow a bit of a strange time but never mind

Sun stroke can't be pleasant, I'm a sun lover but luckily I've never had sun stroke. I'm glad you had a good night sleep, nothing is as good as your own bed x

We'll keep you busy with all our chit chat fletch don't you worry. I agree this is a great thread full of lovely people xx


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah someone said before its like weve known each other for years which is so true! I feel closer to your girls than my actual friends

Just my local phone repair shop. One of those that sell used phones etc. I looked on ebay and they are 35 including p&p so 40 is a great price. Go in to town and get a quote but dont pay more than 40. They are good for bartering with too i got a temp phone for 55 amd it was labelled 65 so hubby is gonna have it when im done and give me 25 towards my screen. 

Aw thats so cute of your nan, that shows how proud of you she is and how much she loves you to be telling her carer all about you. That would have made me cry lol.

Mrs d i was the only sensible one with sun cream factor 30 on and fully covered up cos i burn easily and came home gagging and absolutely frozen :-( Yes keep me busy to stop me thinking about where i am in my cycle.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath & fletch have you got an airing cupboard? We put a pole up in our airing cupboard and when it's wet or in the winter when things won't dry outside I put everything on coat hangers and hag it up in there.

A money saving tip from bnb haha

I second that cath this thread is amazeballs lol


----------



## fletch_W

Ha this thread is reem others should be jel  some lingo i picked up on here i have no idea where its from or what reem means haha

I have a boiler cupboard but my hubby dries his bait in there. But cos our living room is so huge i just put my airers up in there and open balcony window.


----------



## cathgibbs

I was filling up it was such a lovely thing and i was very emotional aswell.

Oohhh fletch our local phone repair stall wanted £65!! i looked at him laughed and walked away!! its always handy to have a spare phone at home so buying that temp one for £35 was a good deal!!! if your sunburnt hun a warm bath helps, its stings sooooooooooooooooooo bad when you first get in but it takes the sting away! 

MrsD thats a very odd time lol! is this just the results of your ct scan? im sure everything will be fine hun, i got everything x that they caught it all! 

Oohhhhhh thats interesting!! we havent got an airing cupboard as much but got a teeny little utility room with my boiler and washing machine so i may nag OH to fix a pole!! thanks hun! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

fletch_W said:


> Ha this thread is reem others should be jel  some lingo i picked up on here i have no idea where its from or what reem means haha
> 
> I have a boiler cupboard but my hubby dries his bait in there. But cos our living room is so huge i just put my airers up in there and open balcony window.

:rofl: its from that God awful show TOWIE!! I hate it with a passion lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

hey just popping to say hi...

anyone used the 1 week passport service???


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies you have been chatty chatty :wave: just in from looking at wallpaper and got a DiMaggios yummy I'm eating like a pig lol... Think we're going to get gold paper to go with the plum we've got do u think tht will go???xxx

Cath I am so so glad ur body has returned to normal huni, thts crap about ur phone missy...xx

Mrs d at least ur appointment is first thing tomoro no hanging about then Hun...cx

Fletch must of love ur bed last night... I hate trying to dry clothes in this country :( 
Ooh I'm a secret townie fan love the show but all I talk about is how shit they all are lol...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh Cheryl that will go lovely hun!! Really lovely!! take some pics when its done!!

I know im so glad,it returned to normal after my mc so im glad at that! 

Hahaha i watched it yesterday Cheryl cause i felt depressed i just sat there and bitched for the whole hour haha i loved it how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Hey ladies, I normally just stalk this thread to catch up on all of you and have only posted here a handful of times. I like reading what is going on in all of your lives and love all the PMA and support here. Today I figure I will chime in and hopefully get some of that support.

I will be 11 weeks tomorrow and have been having what they tell me is round ligament pain. I have also had some cramping/aching throughout my entire pregnancy. The last couple of days I have felt an increase in pressure down near my cervix/pubic bone, it has been there throughout pregnancy off and on but I feel like I am noticing it more now. I have an appointment with my specialist (seeing him because of chronic hypertension which has, so far, been controlled well) NEXT Monday for my 12 week scan... I was going to just wait but couldn't stop worrying about my baby so I called my OB today. I figured they would just ask me a few questions and then tell me it is normal but they want me to come in. :-( They are worried I might have a UTI and want to check me out. (They didn't mention any other concerns) but I am scared and just hoping it is nothing serious and that my little monkey is okay. 

I am needing some support in the 3 hours I have to wait for my appointment.

On a brighter note, my DH and I just got pre qualified for a mortgage and have been talking to a realtor. We looked at a LONG list of houses online and narrowed it down. Yesterday he and I drove around looking at neighborhoods, etc. The realtor called me and I am meeting with her (poor DH is stuck at work but I have today off) to go look at a few houses after my dr appointment (assuming it goes okay.)

thanks for reading, you ladies are awesome and I always keep you in my thoughts/prayers, especially those of you going through a hard time.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I'm gd Hun... Going out to my mums for dinner... Still not telling them and I'm still peeing on sticks lol... Ur photo looks gorgeous Hun u are so pretty ur oh is a lucky man. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thts great news Amy I'm sure u hav nothing to worry about Hun..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Amy :hugs: have you had any bleeding etc?? Im sure it will be absolutely nothing hun, are you still getting symptoms?? i have to go off Bnb now as i need to get work done before i leave in 10 minutes but ill check back on my phone in a bit to give you some more PMA!

Ohhhh cheryl thank you lovely buit thats not true lol that was taken on Saturday xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Errrr you wouldn't want your clothes smelling of bait yuck. Oh and I love the lingo x

It's my results and pre op assessment tomorrow ready for Fridays op

I love the new avatar cath x

Sorry bump no I haven't so I can't help x

Cheryl you doing more decorating? Plum and gold will look lovely together x

I'm not a towie fan but I have to admit I have grown to like the bachelor with him from towie as the bachelor


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhh Amy :hugs: have you had any bleeding etc?? Im sure it will be absolutely nothing hun, are you still getting symptoms?? i have to go off Bnb now as i need to get work done before i leave in 10 minutes but ill check back on my phone in a bit to give you some more PMA!

I haven't had any bleeding or spotting. The sharp pains I have been having (which they are not at all concerned about) are just with quick movements and they come and go. 

The heaviness is still there, is kind of constantly, but the aching comes and goes. I mentioned to the nurse (on the phone) when she asked about trouble urinating that I feel like I have to urinate even when I am done.

I also suffer from IBS and pregnancy hormones have sent my tummy on a whirlwind so I am thinking it could also be that?

I am trying to keep my PMA and am glad I am getting checked out but I can't help but worry about the baby. 

Thanks ladies for the support.


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy hun it really does sound like a UTI, they are so common in pregnancy aswell arent they lovely? Obviously your going to be worried its only natural, i think everything will be fine though hun, please let us know after you've seen your dr and what he says etc :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

The bachelor is spencer from made in chelsea lol... I'm living it the now. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Amy, I really think it is just a UTI and that bubs is doing just fine! :hugs:! I am so glad you got a doctors appointment today, though! It is so much better to be safe than sorry, especially for us ladies who have miscarried because we get quite obsessive over what could go wrong!

Fx'd for you hun and please update us on your appt to tell us all is well!


----------



## fletch_W

Aw amy hunny try not to worry too much. It certainly sounds like a uti to me. Keep us updated sweetie. We will all be here for you whilst you wait to keep your mind off it. Big hugs youll be just fine  

Ooooh towie. Paul keeps saying shataaaap i was like where the hell is that from? Lol im such a dufus. Have you been watching lemon la vida loca. I nearly peed watching it on catch up last night haha. Love keith lemon.


----------



## fletch_W

Cheryl i love your sigi!!


----------



## fletch_W

And tawn! Those are awesome


----------



## CherylC3

Ive not seen it fletch... Yeah I had to rearrange my siggy. Hoping it will be staying there. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks fletch! Maybe I should start a side business of making siggys for BnB ladies :)


----------



## Poppy84

Ohhhh good luck mrs duck. Will be thinking of u tomorrow!!!

Amy- I'm sure it's nothing to worry about Hun. I had some pains around that time too. It's just everything stretching and making room for growing baby. Urine infections r really common in pregnancy too. I'm sure they will sort u out at ur appointment. Yay for looking round houses!

Tawn- I'm now understanding what u were talking about the other day!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have spent day clearing our spare room. We r going to start decorating. I think I'm finally starting to believe that I might actually get a baby in 4-5 months.


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl what room r u decorating?


----------



## Poppy84

Was leinzlove having her mouth done today?


----------



## CherylC3

The living room Hun. We are in the middle of making our baby room into a games room as none of us are actually thinking we are having a baby lol... Thts great poppy wish I was far on like u. X


----------



## fletch_W

Do it tawn that would be great! And you can promote your actual business at the same time! 

Aw poppy thats so exciting! I cant wait to be where you are. I keep my spare room door shut cos i dunno what to do with it right now. I wanted a laundry room but with us moving in april theres no point. 

Cheryl you will get there hun. You have your rainbow baby inside you  gold and plum sounds great!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Ohh poppy decorating sounds lovely! If we get preggo while we're in the apartment were in now we have to take apart OH's beloved comic collection room. He has hundreds of super hero and super villian figures in about 7 glass shelves and two big wooden shelves! That'll be interesting lol


----------



## fletch_W

Lol that sounds like it would be a hassle to clear out shellie. Luckily for us we have two spare rooms and one is his fishing room. He keeps threatening to get rid of stuff but we all know hes full of it  so if we get a 2 bedroom house the spare room will be his until a baba comes along xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm so sorry I posted earlier and then ran off to an appointment and didn't see your post. I'm sure everything will be fine hun, especially as you haven't had any bleeding but I'm sure you will be coming back to update us later on that everything is fine x

Congratulations on being approved for your mortgage a new home and a new baby yay x

You said you have been reading the thread for a while you are more than welcome to join us chatterbugs whenever you want we chat about everything and anything it's a great thread full of support

Anyway please update us as soon as you know we'll all be thinking of you x

Cheryl sorry I was having a blonde moment and got mixed up with towie I take it you watch the bachelor too? 

I love the siggies ladies spring blossoms, you'll have to think of ones for the other seasons now tawn xx

Ooh lots of decorating going on again girlies we want pics when it's done
Poppy yes leinz teeth was today x


----------



## Poppy84

Ooooo hope it's going ok leinz.... Thinking of u


----------



## MrsDuck

What's everyone having for dinner?

It's that time again and I don't know what to cook, I was hoping I'd get some inspiration from you all x


----------



## fletch_W

sorry mrs d i only had mini kievs and chips lol. were at my mums and wanted something quick. the weather is humid so didnt fancy cooking


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

So I'm back from home after day one...I think someone was playing tricks on me and kept turning the clocks back, my day went so slowly!!! Still after my initial wobbles when I got in, I stayed strong and got my head down...still want to leave tho! Thanks for all your support ladies, you rock xx

Tawn did you manage to get into the docs hon, if so was he/she sympathetic? Hope you get your scan hun, surely you are shouldn't even need to ask...def turn on the waterworks if you need to xx

Mummy, our bodies are cruel huh. Hope DH is even better when you wake up tomorrow. Yes they loved my cake and even though I don't like choc cake, even I kinda liked it!

Mrs d - will be thinking of you at 9:05 tomo Hun (random), you will get e results you want I'm sure, everything is xd for you hon xx

Cath - glad you are back Hun, I was worried! Sorry you didn't gt to see you gd yesterday, hope you do later in the week. Your oh sound like mine....he lost his phone like a week b4 our weddin when he as drunk on his stag, and loses his keys daily, literally we have to play find the keys b4 everytime we leave the house. In think I've given up in OPKs this mon to, we will just have to wait and see!

Bailey - hope your days not going too slowly Hun!

Cheryl yey for sore bbs - enjoy them, I miss my preggo bbs!

Fletch - boo for holiday washing, worst part! Symptoms sound good.....fingers crossed the relaxed approach will pay off!

Leinz-hope your surgery went well and wasn't too painful?

Thurl-how was your day Hun?

Shellie- loved the rainbow....such a sign :)

Poppy so lovely you are feeling bubs move, must be a magical feeling xx

Oh is that everyone? 

Hope your all having a nice evening........I decided against alcohol....feel fine now I'm home!

Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I had chicken Kiev to fletch! Nom!


----------



## fletch_W

glad you feel better now youre home. and that your first day back is finally over. have a lovely relaxing evening  you deserve it xx

kiev is my fave! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your day wasn't too bad cupcake I'm sure it will be easier tomorrow you've done the worst part and I'm glad your cake tasted as scrummy as it looked x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's scary you two both having kievs for dinner, unfortunately I don't have any in my freezer so still don't know what to cook, if in doubt I normally raid my fridge and chuck it all in with pasta and make a sauce, quick and easy


----------



## fletch_W

what do you have in your freezer? do you have mince and cheese for a lasagne?


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I love Kiev....these were not just kievs....these were m&s kievs lol *douchebag*


----------



## fletch_W

or potatoes for a shepherds pie?


----------



## cupcake1981

Omelette mrs d....it's always our dinner standby!


----------



## fletch_W

i love m&s. we treat ourselves every now and again. i love their cheese and caramelised onion burgers :) very pooowsh :) haha those adverts annoy me


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I have mince and cheese and lasagne sheets so that's not a bad idea. In fact good thinking fletch I'll defrost some mince then I can decide on either burgers, lasagne, or pasta and meatballs. Thanks xx

I'm glad I asked now x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Ooh I love Kiev....these were not just kievs....these were m&s kievs lol *douchebag*

:rofl: I love it x


----------



## fletch_W

anytime :) i might have to make one this week now haha. and go to m&s.


----------



## Tawn

Poppy, glad you got to see a bit. And that wasn't even close to what it usually is! (insert eye roll smiley that I STILL can't find!) OOOhh you are so close to your scan I can't wait to see pics! And decorating! That makes it super real!!! :happydance:

MrsDuck, sorry I can't help either! Stepson was round his cousin's house today for dinner so DH and I had left-over BBQ chicken and made sandwiches with it! Not very fancy, but I was too knackered to cook! 

Fletch, mmm kievs! Jealous! And I can't believe your DH has a whole room for fishing stuff! Better make sure your next house has a garage, cause you are going to need that room for your bubba!

Cupcake, so glad your day got better! The worst is over and hopefully it will be smoother sailing from here.

Thurl, did you stop in Stow at Tescos for a FRER today!?!? Hahhahahah I don't know why, but the lady next to me was buying a 2-pack of FRERs and I remember you saying you would stop there after work to buy them and it was around that time and I just though, I wonder if that is Thurl!! Long shot, but I thought I'd ask :haha:

Amy, how you doing hun? Any updates?

AFM, got myself registered with our new doctor today, which means that I can make an appt Wednesday a.m. probably to test out how he feels about the early scan. Fx'd I get an appt that day and that he thinks it is necessary!!

PS: I will make EVERY single one of you who wants it a siggy *WHEN* you get pregnant! Just ask, and my photoshop skills are at your command! :flower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow sounds like your having a late dinner mrs d! Buy some kievs for tomo eve ;)


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrs Duck, I think sometimes the hardest part about making dinner is deciding what to make. My DH doesn't get that and the few times I have asked him to make dinner (I usually do the cooking) and haven't told him what to make/heat up he has told me that I need to tell him what to make. He doesn't get that if I am too tired to make dinner I am probably also too tired to deal with figuring out what to make! :wink wink:

I am off to the doctor's appointment in another 15 minutes or so. I ended up taking a nice long, much needed nap and just woke up so the time went by quickly! 

Thank you ladies for your PMA and support, I will certainly update when I get home. I am hoping to have good news from the Dr re: me and baby and then also news about the houses I saw! (I dunno if my DH is sweet, trusting, or stupid to let me start going to see them on my own! Because of our work schedule's we have gone over them on the internet together, driven by them together, but he wants me to go ahead and start looking now. He figures I can narrow it down some more and he can come back with me to see things.)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn yey for your artistic skills on the computer.....!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Amy xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'll have to now and it can't be ordinary kievs it will have to be m&s haha

Yeah it's very late for us usually we eat 5.30/6ish but I couldn't decide what to cook and needed some inspiration x


----------



## fletch_W

:roll: thats the only one i found for rolling eyes. not very good lol


----------



## fletch_W

amy!! let us know how it goes. thinking of you sending you lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ooohh Fletch you know all the best smileys! What was the code for that one?


----------



## cupcake1981

They are worth making a special trip for! If I was celebrating good news I'd want champagne and an m&s chicken Kiev.....classy

God I'd eat my arm if I'd not been fed by 7pm!


----------



## fletch_W

lol very classy cupcake. we dine in style us ladies :) were not just ladies.. haha!

:roll : but without the space xx


----------



## fletch_W

haha if you click on go advance, the smileys are down the right hand side and if you click more there are looaadds :)


----------



## fletch_W

:holly: is my fave


----------



## MrsDuck

You're right Amy if anything was put in front of me I'd eat it but trying to decide what to cook each night is a pain, on the bright side dh will be needing to cook next week when I come out of hospital again....I think the barbecued meat with salad or veg worked well last time so I'll stock up (he doesn't normally cook)

Amy we'll all be thinking of you, I'm sure everything will be fine hun xx

Tawn thank you we'll hold you to that WHEN in my case when eventually I get pg xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw just watching the end of the closing ceremony from last night.....Gary Barlow is so brave, I wish I had one tenth of his strength...you can see the pain in his face :( xx


----------



## MrsDuck

We are all classy and easy to please haha

Fletch :holly: is my fave too x


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I'm off to cook chat later xx


----------



## cupcake1981

That is the most amazing smiley


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw just watching the end of the closing ceremony from last night.....Gary Barlow is so brave, I wish I had one tenth of his strength...you can see the pain in his face :( xx

i cant even begin to imagine how he is feeling! xx


----------



## fletch_W

have a lovely meal mrs d!! let us know what you decided on. haha yes we really are easy pleased :)


----------



## shelbysioux

Evening ladies, not been on since Saturday because got ANOTHER virus on my computer?? How is everybody tonight? Was laughing my head off before at the 'poking and wanking' thing, there's nowt as queer as folk eh?
I've just got back from my appointment with my GP, it was a follow up appointment after my ectopic. Told him that it is 12 weeks since I had the metho shot on the 20th and we are going to ttc again after that (I will ov around 24th) But he said he doesn't think I should go by the 12 weeks and I should wait 3 calendar months in stead which will make it mid sept before we can ttc again. So pi**ed off :'(


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening Shelby x

Oh that's really pants, but your dic only has you and your babies best interests at heart, I know it's frustrating though xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Er doc not dic!


----------



## fletch_W

aw hun that really sucks! but if you feel like you are ready to start ttc again then why not do what cath is doing? see when you are due to ovulate and start trying after your next af? xxx

haha dic xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Aww I just typed a whole message then and lost it :///, yeah I know that and doc (not dic) was really nice about it but I'm gutted :'( Can't wait to get a big cuddle off oh when he gets home! 
Sorry not much pma from me tonight! So was your first day back really rubbish then? I was off for 2 weeks with my ectopic and going back to work was really hard! x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Fletch, I don't know what you mean though, what is Cath doing that's different? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

if you ask her she will tell you but as far as i know she was told to wait 3 months or cycles i cant remember which and this month is testing for ovulation so that she knows her body is back to normal and so she knows when to start testing for ovulation next month. i think she was meant to wait until mid sept but have been overdosing on folic acid and decided to wait 3 months instead of 3 cycles. but i could be wrong. cath help me out!!

are you using opks or did you before getting your bfp? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah I did, Clearblue smiley ones, I think they are brill :) x


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Poppy, glad you got to see a bit. And that wasn't even close to what it usually is! (insert eye roll smiley that I STILL can't find!) OOOhh you are so close to your scan I can't wait to see pics! And decorating! That makes it super real

 Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fletch_W

i LOVE clear blue! did you decide to wait for one more af? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> i LOVE clear blue! did you decide to wait for one more af? xx

I will have to, I can't go against doctors orders can I? If something did go wrong next time then I will always blame myself :(

When do you think you will start ttc again or are you not sure? xx


----------



## fletch_W

i had an mc so i have no idea what the rules for waiting after a ep. but i would go with how you feel? dont worry about doctors orders too much. i started ttc straight away after mc and they said to wait three cycles but cos you had the methotrexate shot they tell you to wait 3 months or cycles cos of it stripping your folic acid. but do what cath did and overdose on them lol xx

i miss read that comment. our mc was in march and we started right after bleeding stopped. they say three cycles for dating and scanning reasons. we are ntnp at the mo so i have no idea where in my cycle i am which is great cos im relaxed :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Going back to watching Gary B on the closing ceremony earlier....

https://www.facebook.com/notes/jaso...tragedy-and-internet-idiots/10151995627430696

Hoping this link works...just thought what he wrote was really sweet, I had a little tear....


----------



## Tawn

Poppy84 said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Poppy, glad you got to see a bit. And that wasn't even close to what it usually is! (insert eye roll smiley that I STILL can't find!) OOOhh you are so close to your scan I can't wait to see pics! And decorating! That makes it super real
> 
> HahahahahahahahahaClick to expand...

:winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby can you get a second docs opinion? They generally all tell you different things....I gad an MMC but my GP told me to wait 3 months, the hospital said wait until after AF....might be a good idea? X


----------



## fletch_W

wow. jason manford will get some stick for that but im so glad he wrote it.

&#8220;It's not quite the same as losing a child who's actually lived properly though, so why are people making out like it is? If the kid was like 5 years old it'd be 100x worse!&#8221;

that is the most disgusting this i have ever ever ever read!!!!!!!!!!!! someone said to me after my mc that i should be glad it was ONLY an mc. ONLY?! some people shout have their fingers cut off and lips sewn together for saying things like that. thats what they do in the middle east if someone steps out of line. and id completely and utterly condone it.


----------



## cupcake1981

I thought the bit about the dads POV was so beautiful x


----------



## cupcake1981

Only a mc?? Only someone whose never had a mc would play a mc down, it's the single most painful thing I've ever been though and my heart will always hold a place for my little baby that never was. Idiots x


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies!!!

We had stirfry it was foul I don't know why but it tasted very sweet,oh ate all of his but the dog had mine so I had toast. Boring!!! I haven't had kievs since I was a little girl!!! Oh loves them,I think ill get some tomorrow. 

Amy I hope all went well chick I git everything x I really think its a uti.

Iv only had a quick flick (my phone just changed that to f**k I hate this phone lol) so haven't really taken in much sorry :-( 

Shelbysioux,my consultant said 12 esha which would have been September 14th but if my body does go back to normal that would mean I will O around Sept 9th, ectopic trust say 12 weeks aswell but you do what you feel comfortable doing lovely ok? You take a high dosage of FA aswell and I think your FA would be high but its what you want to do :hugs: Xxxx

Omg I need to do more zumba,today I popped both buttons off my works trousers lol I'm such a fat bap today I think its bloated from O well that's my excuse lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

me too and from his pov too making it really personal. i loved the comment at the end to person d. he should have named and shamed but then imagine how many people would have wanted to contact and verbally abuse them..


----------



## fletch_W

fat bap lol. you are far from it cath!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shelbysioux sorry you were told you had to wait longer but like you say and cath has said the same if you go against advice and god forbid something was to happen you would blame yourself so it's not worth the risk.

I missed Gary at the closing ceremony I went to bed and I've given up on fb so I can't view your link.

Jason manford will get a roasting for that comment, didn't he get sacked from the one show for a comment he made? I forget now what it was??


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> Shelby can you get a second docs opinion? They generally all tell you different things....I gad an MMC but my GP told me to wait 3 months, the hospital said wait until after AF....might be a good idea? X

I had one af befire getting pregnant again


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I forget fletch since you asked I went for pasta with meatballs x


----------



## cupcake1981

It's all about the kievs Cath!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath there isn't an ounce of fat on you x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d Jason Mansfield didn't say the nasty thing, what he wrote was beautiful, standing up for Gary and how a dad feels after a still born birth!


----------



## cupcake1981

Or whatever his name is! 

Cath your teeny weeny just buy bigger trousers xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sorry I got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks poppy, I'm gonna ignore my GP and go for broke next month!


----------



## cupcake1981

I forgive you Mrs D, such a shame you can't see it, it's really lovely x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Thanks poppy, I'm gonna ignore my GP and go for broke next month!

Yay :happydance: x


----------



## fletch_W

i thought it was manford making a joke but the comment i quoted was what someone posted on his status update of how he admired gary. 

yeah cupcake see how you feel. doctors give a guide line but if you feel up to it go for it xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im sooooo stressed trying to do a flaming passport form!!!

in other news my hcg is almost gone tests are almost neg!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll see if I can copy and paste into a pm for you hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll get someone to log on at work tomorrow and have a look, will it make me cry?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol thanks ladies but I am lol has anyone used those vibrating plates I want to use one to tone up but everyone is saying their rubbish,

Cupcake when did gp say you can try again? I always say if you feel better and you think your body has coped and is strong enough try again,only you truly know your body and go with your intuition xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah it will. especially the end when he goes on about the fathers roll in pregnancy xx


----------



## cupcake1981

GP said 3 months but he's the only one, it's on next month!

Mrs D it may do, I pm'd you with it xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: its on next month :rofl: love it Hahaaaaaaaaa

Do you know when you will ovulate,we can be in the 2ww together!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I have no idea Cath but I reckon we might not be far off in the tww together! If I did ov last week then maybe, would be expecting AF around next week....hopefully!


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies you hav been so chatty... I am now wanting chicken kievs lol...x

Cath u are so skinny Hun... I used to be thin like u till I started ttc. X

Me and hubby is trying to set up our new tv and sky hd god its complicated...xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol what did we start Fletch!


----------



## fletch_W

haha kievs are the future cupcake :) mini ones are great in a tortilla wrap with spinach and cheese :) nom


----------



## cupcake1981

Really?!? That sounds awful!! I'll take your word for it!!


----------



## fletch_W

haha i love it!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch tht sounds amazing Hun..x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think it's the spinach that puts me off, the rest I could maybe cope with x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Really?!? That sounds awful!! I'll take your word for it!!

Haha that's what I was thinking x

Thanks for sending it to me I had to read a few paras then watch a bit of tv then continue so I didn't blub but he did a good job of putting the point across and sticking up for Gary it's just a shame he didn't name and shame x


----------



## fletch_W

not cooked spinach. i only like fresh spinach leaves in the bags you get on salad aisle. its reyt peppery and yummy. i think i just have a weird taste in food xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh ok, I guess that's better...I do like raw spinach but just not a fan of green stuff in sarnies/wraps....

Glad you like it mrs d x


----------



## shelbysioux

AArgh I keep losing my messages after I've typed them, booo bad day today, just don't know what to do now although I know deep down I have to wait. Thanks so much for all your comments, youre all so kind! 

Kievs are the future aswell! Has anyone ever made them from scratch? I keep meaning to do that! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I bet homemade Kievs are the mutts nuts....never tried it, can't be bothered when m&s do them sooooo well.....

You have to do what your heart tells you Shelby, I'd try a diff doc personally xx


----------



## MrsDuck

No I haven't tried to make them from scratch I don't eat them very often but dh loves them x


----------



## shelbysioux

I can't be bothered either! Hopefully just thinking about making them will make me into a domestic goddess?? Maybe not haha :D 
I think if I had had a mc rather than an ectopic I would defo start trying again sooner, but it's not work the risk I suppose for me :/ I wish I had Cath's confidence!! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I love how Kievs have become tonight's hot topic of conversation. Random x


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby if you hide the packaging you can pretend you made them, thus becoming a domestic goddess? X


----------



## fletch_W

i havent made kievs but i absolutely love making philli stuffed chicken wrapped in smoked bacon. im making myself hungry again now im gonna have some toast haha!


----------



## Poppy84

I was making stir fry cos hubby is coming home late tonight. Mil rang and not it's all burnt and stuck to the pan grrrrr


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poppy sorry you ruined your dinner stir fries haven't been very successful tonight poppy you burnt yours and Caths went to the dog.

Food seems to be out favourite subject quite often pizza, chocolate and now kievs x


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't forget cake mrs d!


----------



## cathgibbs

Right ladies I'm going to love and leave you,oh and I are going to cwtch up and watch Anchorman..xxxxxxxxxxxx

P.s cwtch is Welsh for :hug: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

anchorman is ace! :hugs: cath xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw enjoy Cath xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your cwtch x


----------



## MrsDuck

On a totally different subject....after my op it was gorgeous weather and the nurse told me not to put my scar in the sun and I thought it was because it was tender skin and it's would burn more easily and as you all know I'm going to be a wrinkly old prune as I love the sun, so I haven't been completely careful with my scar, I haven't burnt it but it has been exposed....anyway I googled it and apparently if you expose a scar before it has properly healed approx 12 months then instead of the scar fading with age it gets dark brown eeeek I won't be exposing the scar at all after my next op!

Take care with your scars girlies xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Get some bio oil for it hon cx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I've got some it's really good, my scar is excellent already its just a shame it has to be opened up again and I hope he does as good a job with the next one


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to bed now girls I'll update you as soon as I get home from the hospital tomorrow hopefully it will be with good news for a change

Night night xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck tomorrow lovely I have everything x for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Will be thinking of you hun, wishing you lots of love and luck xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck mrs duck!!!!!!! Thinking of u xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Good luck Duck :) <3 x


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies!!

Soooo chatty!!!

Guess what I'm eating?? Mini kievs!!!

The Jason manford note, oh my word that made me cry. So well written, so lovely and such a brave thing to say. I love Jason anyway, as a fellow mancunian lol, but he has just gone up in my estimations! Amazing thing to write and I would say he and his wife may have suffered a mc by how well he's been able to describe it. 

Cupcake - glad you got over the first day! FX'd tomorrow will seem a little better.

Cath - love Anchorman!

Mrs d - good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you and saying a prayer xxxx

Fletch - hows the relaxed approach coming, bet the :sex: is much better!! :wink:

Hope everyone is ok this evening, I think everyone may have gone to bed already lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I thought everyone was in bed

Sweet dreams ladies!! Will catch up properly tomorrow, need my bed!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thinking of you Duck! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrs Duck, thinking of you today (for you, it's still "yesterday" for me right now!) I hope it goes well and that you get good news. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks ladies for the PMA and thoughts/good wishes, it must have worked. Baby is just fine... my uterus felt good/correct for my gestation, cervix was closed and there was no sign of bleeding/etc, my urine didn't show positive for bacteria in the dip stick but they are sending it for a 48 hour culture just to be sure. They think it is definitely bladder related (when she did my internal she put pressure on it and that is when I felt the feeling/discomfort.) They are just unsure if it is the start of a UTI or just a cranky bladder from baby/etc. (I have had several UTIs in my time and since the worst one (which turned into a severe kidney infection) my bladder tends to get pissed sometimes... I am sure a baby sitting on top of it doesn't make it too happy!) If the culture comes back positive or my symptoms get worse before the culture comes back they will put me on antibiotics, otherwise I am okay. 

The best part of the appointment was... I got to hear baby's heartbeat!!!! I had seen it on an ultrasound at 7 weeks but I had yet to hear it... it was the most beautiful sound and baby had a good strong heartbeat! :happy dance:

After my appointment the realtor and I went and looked at a bunch of houses and there are a few I definitely was interested in... now my husband just needs to see them.

So it was a nervous start to the day but then a very very good day!

Thanks again for all the PMA, maybe my baby's strong heartbeat today will bring some more luck back into the thread!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Amy, so nice that you heard baby's HB and everything is going perfect. :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw how wonderful to hear your babies hb so strong Amy, must have been wonderful, glad all is ok xx

Leinz hope you surgery went ok and you are not suffering too much x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies...cx

Leinzlove hope ur op went well Hun..x

Yeh Amy amazing news...x

Mrs d I will b thinking of u this morning Hun....x

Well ladies I was struggling to go yest for a change lol... I woke up at 2am with really bad cramps killing me went to the toilet and tried to go was in so much pain ended up going but still had cramping so I called nhs 24 and as soon as I spoke to the nurse they were gone and I felt really silly cos I thot I was miscarrying when I just needed a poop :blush: I'm a idiot was crying to hubby and everything..x


----------



## Tawn

Awwww Cheryl, mc makes us all total worry warts, don't feel silly!! It is totally normal for any type of cramp to freak you out :hugs:

Mrsduck praying for you today!!! Can't wait to hear your good news!! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cheryl,bless ya,don't feel silly hun your bound to be on edge.

Mrsd I have everything x for you hun

Amy that's fab news

Leinz I hope your feeling ok

Everyone else I hope your good xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies... Im never constipated so didn't realise it cud be so painful.xx

I'm just leaving for work :( wish I was off. X

Have a nice day ladies. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Amy so glad ur ok

Hope everything is ok leinz

Thinking of u mrs duck

Cheryl I remember calling nhs direct when I was about 5 weeks for really bad pains. It was about 2am. They completely went once I had been to the loo. Iv never felt pains like that though and I was convinced I was miscarrying. Just glad ur ok Hun!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Were u constipated too Hun? I was in tears worrying. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Amy - sorry I didn't have a chance to give you some PMA yesterday as I was working til 10pm and by the time I came on here everyone had gone!! I'm so glad it went ok for you hun and you got to hear the heartbeat that's amazing!!!! Yay!!

Cheryl - last time I was pregnant i had pains like that in the middle of the night one night. Really freaked me out, and as soon as I went to the toilet they went!! Sometimes I used to find that my IBS pains were a bit similar to pms pains. I'm glad you are ok now though. There's nothing worse than it happening in the middle of the night and scaring the life out if you!! Try drinking apple juice hun, I find it works for me and tastes far better than prune juice :sick: 

Tawn - have you made an appointment with the doctor yet?

Mrs d - thinking of you today hope you are well!

How's everyone else doing? Any symptoms to report? Cath anymore o pains or opk's? Cupcake I hope today is better for you than yesterday!!


----------



## cathgibbs

How you feeling Bailey?? You working today?

Im ok hun, no more O pains, OPKs started going lighter yesterday PM but this AM they wrre getting dark again arghhhhhhhhhhhh got some with me to keep testing but i think im going to count Sunday as my O day as that would be 14 days after HCG was at 0 xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok thanks Cath, and I'm off today thankfully! Got a driving lesson in half an hour and I'm not dressed yet lol!!
Feeling slight aches right now actually, like period type aches. Nothing major, otherwise I don't really feel pregnant this morning!!

Hmmm your opk's are weird missy!! But glad you have decided Sunday was O day. Fingers crossed your cycle has settled back to 28 days then hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies and thank you for all your well wishes x

Amy I'm so pleased everything was fine with baby and you got to hear baby's heartbeat. I hope your hubby is able to view some of those lovely houses with you soon xx

Cheryl sorry to hear about your scare but I'm glad a trip to the loo made it all better x

Cath your opks are a mystery?? x

Bailey have a lovely day off and I hope you have a good driving lesson x

Leinz how was the op are you ok hun? x

Afm just got back from the hospital where it was semi good news the cancer doesn't appear to have spread to anywhere else but my lymph nodes are all swallen which is a sign of cancer so at the same time as taking out the remainder of my thyroid the nodes are coming out too. It's a big op and it will affect many nerves, blood vessels etc and I will look like I've had a stroke to begin with as the nerve from the corner of my mouth will be affected which may or may not come back. Also I have to have a few more openings over my neck so I'm going to look like a patchwork quilt but never mind. The op will be about 3 and a half hours then I'll be in hospital for a few days and have drains in my neck plus af will be here to stick her oar in. But all in all the news could have been worse.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d I love how brave you are and you always see it from a positive perspective!! I'm so glad it hasn't spread. It sounds like a heck of an operation though. You really are such a strong person! But at least you will know after the operation that it has all been cleared. Do you still need the radiotherapy then? Oh I'm so happy the news wasn't as bad as you were expecting, especially after they wanted more scans. I hope you are feeling ok about the news, I know it will be hard having the op and the recovery but I'm just so glad for you that it hadn't spread further :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey. Yes I have to have radioactive iodine still as there will still be microscopic bits of cancer in me but hopefully the treatment will kill the rest off the consultant is quite confident that I can be cured x

Now off you go and get ready for your driving lesson so that you aren't late xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol thanks mrs d! Will catch up with you after my lesson!! Again so happy it hasn't spread further and glad your doctor thinks that you will have a very positive outcome xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i am over the moon for you!!! Thats amazing news that it hasnt spread!!!! I know having the op sucks but like you said your Consultant is optimistic!! Hopefully now this op will be the last op you need, it sounds like a wammy of an operation but atleast it will all be gone and you will be on the mend!! when is the op? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh mrs d.... So glad it hasn't spread. Bailey is right, u r so brave and always positive. i really hope after ur op thats the end of it for u. How r u feeling about the news?


----------



## cupcake1981

That's such great news mrs D, so glad its not spread, you are so inspiring looking on the brightside all the time :hug:

I only checked in quickly to see how you were mrs d so will catch up with everyone properly when I'm home cx


----------



## fletch_W

Yay mrs d!! Brill news! You are an inspiration. Praying that the nerve isnt too affected and that it goes back to normal. 

Amy what an amazing day you had! So happy you heard a heathy hb! Fxd you and hubby find the perfect home for you and bubba. 

Bailey have fun on your driving lesson.  go whup those left hand reverse manoeuvres. Thats what u said right? I have a crap memory 
cheryl! Bless you. So happy it was just poop pains. But dont feel silly, im getting sharp cramps all the time and it panics me and im not even pg! Lol 

cupcake hope today is a lot better for you. 

Hi everyone else. How are we all xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks everyone for checking up on me I feel nervous but optimistic and at least I don't have to wait too long for the op. I'm in 8am this Friday for surgery.

Cupcake I hope you have a better day today x


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch you have a brill memory it is indeed left reverse I can't do! I didn't do any today because we did parallel park instead which I got spot in first time and the gap between the two cars wasn't exactly big! Although thinking back my driving instructor may have indicated when I needed to turn. But parallel park is easy, just full left lock then full right lock and straighten up!

I can drive though. My lesson went very well, apart from some idiots on the road! But I am booking my test yay!! Just need to get out there in my own car more often!!

My oh is annoying me again. I feel like he doesn't care about doing the housework and stuff. He had all day off yesterday and all he did was hoover the lounge and do a bit of washing up. Am I being silly? I just expected that after the mc I'd have to argue with him to let me do anything coz he wouldn't want me to lift a finger but obviously I was wrong!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: home for lunch :) 

Mrs d tht is fantastic Hun I'm so glad it hasn't spread babe. Cx

Bailey glad ur driving lesson went well Hun but get ur oh off his lazy but and help u... I'm getting they Achey pain but my friend who is pg said she had af like pain from day 1 and she's 17 wks now... Yeah I was worried last night I think just cos u worry about etopic at 5 wks. X

Cupcake and cath hope ur days at work fly by. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

You arent being silly. But hoovering and a bit of washing up is better than nothing? I know what you mean about you wanting him to not have you lift a finger. Its only normal for you to feel like that but at the same time hes just a guy. Guys cannot read subtle hints they need it spelling out. Well mine does haha. Youll crack the manoeuvres dont worry. Yay for booking your test!!
Wow thats quick mrs d. At least you dont have to wait months and months and get yourself worked up about it. Id be glad to get it over and done with than to sit on the thought of it. Id terrify myself. But def keep the PMA cos everything is gonna be great  xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey glad you had a good driving lesson you'll pass in no time xx

My dh doesn't do housework unless I nag and nag him he is brilliant with the garden and the cars but cleaning in the house no. Men hmmmph xx

Cheryl and all you ladies at work i hope your day is flying by xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck, So glad that it hasn't spread! Sorry that your operation is so intense, but at least the consultant is optimistic and things haven't spread! I love your PMA and I wish you the best of luck on friday! You'll be in my thoughts/prayers.

Cheryl, I had a similar incident, though at work.. and though I was actually needing to go to the bathroom when it was happening I was still crying because the pains were so intense and it scared me! Like others said, after a MC things are scarier to you! So glad you are okay.

Bailey, glad your driving lesson went well... good luck on your test, that is exciting!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm Woking till half 3 :) 

Amy was tht with ur pregnancy ur havin the now Hun??x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I guess I just want him to want to do everything for me.....not to actually do it coz I don't mind most things, it's just dragging the Hoover upstairs I struggle with. I want him to be all protective and caring etc does that make sense? I thought he'd want to look after me more that's all, I'm feeling kind of on my own in the pregnancy at the moment.
But I'm sure this is just my hormones making me silly and I'll be fine about it tomorrow!!


----------



## baileybubs

And thanks Amy. How are you feeling today?

Fletch what are you up to today? 

Mrs d how was your dh with the news from your appointment?

Cheryl - have you had anymore pains today?


----------



## AmyB1978

CherylC3 said:


> I'm Woking till half 3 :)
> 
> Amy was tht with ur pregnancy ur havin the now Hun??x

Cheryl, it was... it was a week or so ago, at work. I felt so silly for sitting in there crying while taking a poo but it was so painful and the cramping reminded me of our MC. (which also started at work)

I've been alternating between constipation and diarrhea this pregnancy.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies sorry iv been a bit AWOL today been quite busy!!

On lunch and read this article about this stupid cretin - she infuriates me so much, she needs to learn to be quiet now i think, selling this story not even a week after poor Gary Barlow and his wife lost baby Poppy xxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...en-Thomas-reveals-terror-pregnancy-scare.html


----------



## fletch_W

ugh! i dont even know who she is and i hate her already!! why does she need to release a story about bleeding?? surely the public dont care?! i know i dont.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh she drives me nuts!!! Does she think she'll get sympathy or summat?? Does she think she's the only woman ever to have bleeding during a pregnancy? Why would we sympathise with her and "leave her alone" as she asks when she's the one posing for papers have dressed? And if you don't want the comments on twitter don't have a bloody twitter account!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

shes the cretin who was in BB years ago and she slept with a load of footballers then had an affair with Ryan Giggs?? She is nothing but a goat!! i hate her so much lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That was supposed to say half dressed not have dressed


----------



## CherylC3

I really dislike her wot a bitch..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Well said ladies she is just after some sympathy as she knows she is hated by the public

My dh was fine he didn't even need to lie down in the consultants office this time haha I think he would miss me giving birth coz he'd be out cold on the floor aww bless x


----------



## fletch_W

i have never watched bb but i think i remember asking who she is before. she sounds like a goat. is she 'famous' for anything else or just for being a slag? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I just don't understand what goes through her head?! When you look at the statistics of women who miscarry why would we have sympathy that she is making money off selling her story about bleeding when she's absolutely fine now!! Grrrrrrrr!

As much as I dislike her though I hope that the bleeding was just a one off and she has a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mrs d bless your oh lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

No Fletch shes 'famous' for being nothing but a dirty cretin!!!!

Exactly Bailey, its like shes broadcasting the fact she was bleeding because she wanted sympathy..............an internal scan though at 12 weeks?! They wouldnt do that would they? surely there would be no need as a US would be fine?!

Ahhhh MrsD, does he get freaked out at blood etc? how you feeling this afternoon lovely? xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's coz of her tilted womb Cath, my friend who has had 4 mc's has a tilted womb and they always have to use a tv scan for her, even with her angel that got to 12 weeks they used a tv scan. I wondered that at first too.


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> And thanks Amy. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Fletch what are you up to today?
> 
> Mrs d how was your dh with the news from your appointment?
> 
> Cheryl - have you had anymore pains today?

today were helping my mum with her magazine drops. you might have heard of them? living magazines? think they might be a yorkshire thing. but she delivers all over and cos they are heavy me and dh help her out cos she had a fall last year. 

are you working today? ps i just stalked your journal! such a cute bloated bump!! and yes you are skinny!! compared to me you are xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Umm bloated bump??? We want to see pics please xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's lovely of you and dh helping your mum do that! 

Yeah im off today thankfully! Me and oh are just watching a silly film before my mum and dad arrive with rebus and our house goes a bit nuts lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, it really is all bloat mrs d!! I can post it here if you want but it's page 2 of my journal xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How did I miss that red writing on your siggy??

It's ok I've stalked you and had a look, it's so cute xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, I know that it's deffo all bloat though! I feel like you could pop me like a balloon lol!!

Do you guys think it's weird that my friend who wasn't very enthusiastic etc has sent me an email for a job she thinks I'd like that's miles away from where I live (well its within commuting distance)?


----------



## cathgibbs

Your a skinny minny!!! Its lovely hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww you guys are so sweet! I'm really not lol, although I was on a diet so maybe I lost more weight than I thought! I'm still a size 14 lol.

How's your day going Cath?

What are you doing for the rest of the day mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

No I'm sure she did it because she knows you do a strenuous job and do I remember you saying you won't be able to go back to that job once you have your baby? So she knows you'll be looking for something else. I'm sure she sent it coz she thought she was helping you x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure she did. Plus she did say to me last time that it doesn't matter about changing job when you are pregnant coz if it's the job for you and they want you for the job then it shouldn't stop you getting it. I just thought it was weird that I've not heard from her at all asking how I am etc and yet she randomly sends me this job vacancy.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh maybe she was trying to be nice hun??? Maybe lol have you given her the bag?

my day is poop, i finished all my work, i got a new supervisor sat next to me as my boss has left for maternity leave and the power has most def gone to her head, shes annoying me arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Never mind less than 2 hours left :-( 

How is everyone else doing today?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm at work but not achieving anything and don't want to start anything new as im only going to be here the rest if the day and tomorrow so I think I'm going to go home soon x


----------



## cathgibbs

Im suprised your in work MrsD your head must be all over the place right now hun, xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I thought you'd be at home mrs d!

Nope still not given her the bag Cath, but then again I've not actually got it myself yet coz I've yet to pay that £15 handling fee!

Yay rebus is here!! And I've got my car back woohoo!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I may as well be at home the amount of work I've done today

Yay for you getting your car back bailey did you say there was something wrong with the tyres?


----------



## Tawn

Mrsduck sorry I am late in saying this but I am so happy for you the cancer hasn't spread. I am sure your op will be tough, but with such a great attitude I'm sure you will recover super quick!

Bailey, I totally understand what you mean about having different expectations with your oh now that you are PAL. Maybe have one more talk with him about how concerned you are and how much better it would make you feel if he took care of you a bit more? No I haven't booked with doctor yet, it's on my to do list for tomorrow!

Cheryl, glad you are feeling better!
Fletch, what's for dinner tonight!!! ;)

Cupcake I hope your day today is better than yesterday!

Cath, you and ur crazy opks!!!! Wonder what this afternoons will look like? Keep us posted!!

AFM, I am knackered!!! Lying in bed at the mo as stepson and I have been out shopping for dh's bday on thurs and then went swimming for 2.5 hours!! I'm dead tired now!!! Lol. But good news is my FRER looked great today (48 hrs since the first) and ICs are getting darker as well which is reassuring! K I might close my eyes for a min now and try and get some energy back!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn don't be sorry hun it's only been a few hours since I found out xx

It sounds like you have had a great day I bet your ss is sooo happy right now, have an hour of shuteye you deserve it x

And great news about your tests getting darker all seems to be going well x

Cath I forgot about your continued opk troubles it will be interesting to see what tonight's reads x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn catch up on some ZZzzzzzs hun, you deserve it!! i bet SS could do with a nap too!! did you buy anything nice??

im making pasta spaghetti bake tonight!! Chicken Kieves and chips tomorrow night  Im hoping my GD will be coming up tomorrow evening so i want to make something quick and simple and all the talk of Kievs last night didnt help lol!! 

Well this afternoons was certainly getting darker!!ill try and upload pic before leaving work,

How you feeling MRsD?

Tawn def book that Drs apt missy xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh BTW Tawn upload pics of your FRER! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yup I've spoiled DH rotten :) I had to since he bought me a really gorgeous (and expensive!) designer handbag for my bday so I went a little overboard for his lol. Got him a new windows phone as he's been dying to get one, a model remote control car (as he likes racing them) a trip to go clay pigeon shooting on Saturday, plus a TON of little things. Plus I went to the American shop in Ipswich to get his favorite strawberry cake and frosting hahah it's going to be a pain wrapping it all as there are like 20 things but I can't wait to see his face!

You should post a pic of your opk! Maybe it isn't quite positive?? :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cant see it very well as the dye went a bit weird but i think you will be able to tell how faint it is xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thts me home:) shattered Been feeling quite yucky since lunch. :sick:

Bailey lovely bloat bump Hun I've got one but urs is better..x

Tawn yeah for the frer Hun.. Upload..x

Cath hope ur days been ok? Upload ur OPKs missy..x

Mrs d I thot u wud hav been off today. X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I get the tiredness Tawn! I'm about to go for a nap lol!!

Cath - getting darker again? Oh my life! I dont know how you keep track lol!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG tawn!!! how much have you spent!! he is one very spoilt hubby!!! He will love them all!! your very thoughtful hun!! Your so cute xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl sorry you are feeling yucky!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn hav spoiled him Hun..x

When's af due cath??x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no Bailey its getting lighter not darker hun, yesterdays were dark Sundays were def pos (i think AGAIN lol) Today they have been getting lighter! YAY!!

Ohhh Cheryl, have a nice hot bath and chill out hun and you Bailey xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well cheryl this is the thing, my hcg went to 016 days ago, 2 days i think i may have ov due to signs, o pain and pos opk which would make it 14 days after HCG at 0 so i should be due in either 14 or 16 days time as iv always been on track but after myt mc i was only 2 days late so im hoping its back to normal ish xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope ur body is back on track Hun. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right I'm getting confused again Cath lol!! Well FX'd that sunday was your O day, so does that make AF due a week on Monday for you hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've done it again not read the post properly, sorry tawn I thought it was ss bday not your hubbies stupid me, I was going to ask you how old is he coz of the clay pigeon shooting x

Cath you must have od you just don't know when it will be interesting to count back 14 days from when af arrives to see which positive was actually your o surge x

Oh no it's not dinner decisions again already is it?


----------



## Tawn

Hahah, just for you ladies, I got out of bed and to my laptop to upload pics. I must reeeeeaaallly like you gals! :winkwink:

Here is the FRER from 2 days ago (11DPO)
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/FRER.jpg

And here is this morning's FRER 48 hours later (13DPO)
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/FRER2.jpg

Feels like a good progression to me, but I am out of FRERs now so will have to rely on the ICs from now on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope you feel less yucky soon x

Tawn that looks like a good progression to me too x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh Tawn xx

Mrs d thanks dont kno if I can stomach food. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

chatty ladies this aft! 

tawn, were having wraps this evening to use up a box of fish fingers that need eating. so fishfinger wraps and salad. and what a spoilt hubby!!

cheryl sorry you are feeling sicky :( but PMA cos its a good sign :)

bailey yay for rebus being here! enjoy your dog sitting! 

cath im so excited for your body getting back to normal so you can start ttc again :) september/october bfp you lady!! :) :happydance:

cupcake how was your 2nd day back?

hope everyone else is okay and had a great day!

afm i had to have a word with myself this morning to stop me dr googling haha. im still having cramps and lots of cm so i dunno whats going on. hurry up saturday!! :)


----------



## fletch_W

chatty ladies this aft! 

tawn, were having wraps this evening to use up a box of fish fingers that need eating. so fishfinger wraps and salad. and what a spoilt hubby!!

cheryl sorry you are feeling sicky :( but PMA cos its a good sign :)

bailey yay for rebus being here! enjoy your dog sitting! 

cath im so excited for your body getting back to normal so you can start ttc again :) september/october bfp you lady!! :) :happydance:

cupcake how was your 2nd day back?

hope everyone else is okay and had a great day!

afm i had to have a word with myself this morning to stop me dr googling haha. im still having cramps and lots of cm so i dunno whats going on. hurry up saturday!! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Fletch tht is sounding promising Hun is sat the end of ur 2ww?? Feeling better now was at the park with gus having pasta for dinner but I would prefer a creamy mushroom sauce I don't kno wots going on with tht craving lol..x


----------



## fletch_W

the 21st is my af due date so tuesday but im gonna start testing on saturday xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay!! I'm excited for you testing on Saturday fletch!! Do you feel any symptoms at all or are you trying not to symptom spot fletch?

Just woke up from a nice long nap lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh yeh if u got a BFP this wkend Hun tht would be 4 wks in row a BFP every week :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I know Mrsd it will be interesting,I think it www the surge one Sunday but who knows!!! I'm quite pissed off cause oh still wants to do the pulling out technique for a while,I think he's afraid of summit bad happening again....

Omg fletch those wraps sound amazing!!! Have to try them,although I don't tend to eat fish cause I think its cruel,can't wait for you to start testing,let's hope the luck is continuing!!! 

Cheryl try batcheelors pasta in q packet the chicken and Bacon one you add milk its Amazeballs!!!

Tawn them lines are fab!!!

Hope everyone had a fab day at work xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening ladies :wave:

Hope youve all had lovely days....mine was quite rubbish, had about 3 cries at work today at various points....think im feeling a little delicate as i would have been 12 weeks today and would have started telling people and getting excited...i remember working out when i would be 12 weeks weeks ago and looking forward to that milestone, its a bit silly maybe....but ive found it hard. Plus work was so dull and i cant even look at bnb as the internet police monitor what we look at...have to have a sneaky peak on my phone now and then....Also think i might have a slight UTI (never had one b4 so not sure)....literally cant stop peeing and when i go its a dribble but i feel like my bladder is full, and my lady area feels a bit tender to :wacko:

Mrs D - great news on your results, you must be so relieved its not spread although i imagine the thought of your op and recovery must be daunting :hugs:....i hope you have good 3g signal at hospital bed so we can all keep your spirits up xxx

Cheryl - that must have been so scary last night hun, totally understand why you were panicking though, hope you are ok today. Sorry you are feeling sick but ms is sooooo good, although it probably doesnt feel it right now.

Bailey - Your OH sounds like he needs a talking to! Although _most _ men are the same unfortunately and need to have things spelt out to them! When are you taking your test? Will you tell us? I feel old that i took my test like 13 years ago! Have been trying to work out how old everyone is on this thread!

Cath - you and your crazy OPKs hun! Ive kinda given up trying to figure mine out at the mo, just gonna wait for the :witch: and start again next month. Your new boss sounds like a jobs worth - she might calm down once shes settled in and is maybe just trying to mark her territory or something. You girls made me laugh with your slagging off of that imogen girl, she is a bit pointless isnt she, and the mail shouldnt have published that article so soon given what just happened to Gary Barlow. Is it true if you have a tilted womb you have a funny shaped bump? I have one (which i only found out at my 1st scan when the sonographer couldnt actually find my uterus!)....just wondering....

Fletch - fish finger wrap lol....im trying to decide on dinner...hubs is playing tennis so cant really be bothered to cook for me...might be pasta pesto or either fishfinger/chicken dipper/bacon sandwich.....(those are options, not all in one sandwich i should point out!).

Tawn - what a beautiful line on your frer! Sounds like you have spoilt DH rotton, what a lucky guy, and you are preg which is the best present of all! Hope you managed to get a little nap in.

Poppy, shellie and shelby - how are you all today.

Thurl - hope you are ok, not seen you for a couple of days hon?

Mummy - how was the tupperware conference? Is DH getting his strength of ready for his duties :sex:

Amy- hope you are feeling better today? When are you taking hubs to see the houses?

Hope i didnt forget anyone....

I am so excited, the Great British Bake Off starts again this eve (obviously you all know i am a cake nerd now) - anyone else gonna watch?

xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for testing fletch! Symptoms sound promising.....wow 4 weeks in a row for BFPs would be amazing! So much luck on this thread! x


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh cupcake, I SHOULD have taken driving lessons and my test 12 years ago when I was legally allowed to!! I'm a very late starter when it comes to driving hun. Not when it comes to anything else though, I lived alone from 16, got married when I was 22, divorced when I was 23 and I'm now starting all over again at 29 lol!

And yeah I will tell you guys when I take my test! I'm hoping to book it for sept 14th!! 

Sorry your day was still poo hun! But great British bake off yay!! I was talking to oh about it and I said great British CAKE off lol, you can see what's on my mind lol!!
I used to be a chef so I love watching stuff like that!!


----------



## fletch_W

bailey im trying not to silly symptom spot but you know how hard it can be. i have cramps on and off like af is coming and my boobs feel tender but not when i touch them. so dunno about that. 

lol im eating everything in wraps lately cos im cutting out bread or yeast rather cos it makes me really bloated. but its a great way for me to get my greens in. i usually have either home made wedges or extra greens. today i had wedges. the weather is so beautiful today. pure white clouds and the sun is out. so been drinking lots of water. iv decided im joining the gym next week even if i am pregnant and i will tell the trainer about my mc so they can do me a work out thats not to strenuous

cupcake im sorry your day hasnt been much better than yesterday. reaching those weekly milestones dont get much easier im sorry to say but with the help of this thread we all seem to keep eachothers minds busy when we do come to them. iv stopped myself thinking about them now. but when someone mentions how far along they are i tend to have a little cry and a calculate lol. but were here for you sweetie to get it off your chest :) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I cut out bread too fletch!! And i was also goin to join the gym the week I found out I was pregnant!

Cupcake - I was playing with my calendar in my iPhone last week and was looking through september and came across my due date sept 30th, I hadn't realised I had put it in there. Made me so sad. I think those milestones will always stick with us and make us a little sad but it shows that we are amazing mothers and just how much we love our little ones even though they are no longer with us.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I don't feel like such an old lady bones now thank you! I will be 31 in about 3 weeks.....HOW is that possible!! Wow sounds like you have lived quite a life already no wonder you had no time for learning to drive!!

Fletch I went for the chicken dipper sandwich....I've had fruit today so a little junk won't hurt me I guess. I think now 12 weeks has passed I might stop trying to think about it, but I knew this one would hurt....just hope I am growing a new blueberry by the time of my EDD....

Ok so I kinda fibbedd about giving up on OPKs....cos I just did one....and NO LINE WHATSOVER in the test area....do they have no second line after ovulation? No idea really as we only played around with them b4? Really hope this means the :witch: comes and visits me soon so we can be officially ttc again!


----------



## baileybubs

No you can go from no line to dark line to no line again in the space of a day sometimes cupcake if your surge is really short so it's likely you missed the surge!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I give up!


----------



## fletch_W

lol thats why i wasnt using and wont be using opks again. cos they are so unpredictable!! and they work for some women and not others. iv had no luck with them so resorted to the relaxed approach xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath tht pasta sds yummy I nd to get tht...cx

Cupcake sorry u hav had a bad day Hun but trust me missy it does get better...:hugs:

I love OPK worked every time I hav used them. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake I'm sorry your opks are being a pain in the arse and I'm sorry your day was rubbish again :hugs: just think its hump day tomorrow!!! 

Fletch your doing good on the no bread thing hun. Go you!!! Are you finding it hard??

Awww ladies I feel like killing my oh,he does absolutely nowt around the house,I do everything,I come home from work and cook us meals from scratch,clean the house wash our clothes and dry and put them away. I cleaned up when I got home last night,went to bed and had to clean when I woke up and just cleaned again?!?! He doesn't understand why I flip out,I want to kill him right now xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath I swear men are only good for one thing sperm lolsex when ur ttc lol :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

aw cath im sorry your oh is being a douche. come home tomorrow and ask him whats for dinner kick your shoes off and crack open a can. see what his reaction is. 

im finding it great to be honest cos i found some garlic flavoured wraps in aldi so makes them less bland and im in love with thousand islands sauce at the min too so i have it on almost everything haha. but its not as hard as i though :)


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: your def right there hun!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

omg fletch he's only ever cooked for me once and it went in the bin it was foul.

Ohhhh I'm going to have to get that,I do like wraps I find them really filling xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah me too! and i fill them with anything too as you already know haha. but i love putting fresh spinach leaves in them and tomatoes. yum! i only have 2 today and im full to busting hahaxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh you're making me soooooo hungry fletch!!! I want a wrap with spinach and tomatoes and thousand island sauce now!!!

Cath - tell me about it!! Men!! At least mine is a chef though and does cook for me once on a blue moon lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I agree with fletch turn the tables on him tomorrow night! Men are pants aren't they (actually I can't moan mine is fab and is probably better at cleaning when he actually does it than I am, although he's soooo messy!)


----------



## fletch_W

sorry im gonna try stop talking about food it seems to be all i go on about x


----------



## cupcake1981

My chicken dipper sandwich did not fill me up at all even though I wasn't hungry b4 :(


----------



## shelbysioux

Evening everyone! Firstly might I say big hugs to Mrs. Duck, like you say it could have been a lot worse and hope you find the strength to face what you have to on Friday, we will all be thinking of you!
Everyone else, hope you have all had a good day, sorry to hear work was rubbish again Cupcake, I hate my job too, well one of them, the other is ok and I am really only staying on on because WHEN i do have my rainbow baby I am going to be a registered childminder. I did it for 7 years after my dd was born and it's such a good way to earn money and still get to spend time with your own child. Especially as me and her dad split up when she was 2 I think she has benefitted from having me at home.

Cath what are you like with the opk's?? Can't you talk your oh round from the pulling out thing? I would be gutted having to wait (as I bloody am!)

Bailey your sickness is good!! What sort of dog is your Bailey, I have a black labrador I love him to bits :)

Fletch, I had chicken burgers and curly fries for tea, have been being really good having loads of veg recently so fancied a naughty night!! I've probably forgotten peeps but good evening to you all anyway :))) xxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Tawn!! Sorry and woop for your frer's, which ones have you been using?? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i love that everyone is saying what theyre having and personally addressing it to me lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol fletch you started the dinner chat tonight with your fish finger wrap....it'll be my turn again tomorrow!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies! Can I just say, I am now subscribed to 3 threads and they ALL are so chatty that I am finding myself WAY overwhelmed!? Before, the only thread I ever posted on was this one and obviously we LOVE to gab, so it was perfect, but now I feel like I would have to be on BnB 24/7 to keep up! :dohh: So if I miss out on responding to anyone, I'm so sorry!

Shelby, those tests I posted are First Response Early Result tests and I only had 2 of those, so otherwise I am using the One-Step internet cheapies. The ICs are really rubbish, I am finding. I had a different brand of IC before and I liked them better, but I can't find the seller on ebay! So for all you ladies in the TWW or waiting to O, I would suggest the ASDA cheapies as they gave a great line super early and were SOOOO much cheaper than the FRERs! 

PS: Did you decide to go with the doctor's suggestion or are you going to get a second opinion?

Fletch, (I will post something not about dinner....well if you want to know we BBQ'd hamburgers tonight lolol!) OMG Saturday can't come fast enough! I can't wait for you to test! Got a good stock of hpts ready for your BFP!!?!?!?! :)

Cath, I think I have said this before, but your OH is so lucky! You cook, clean, work full time, and keep your hair and clothes and fitness up! Whew! I hope he appreciates it all! 

Cupcake, big :hugs: hun! Those milestones STINK!!!! I would've been 20 weeks on my bday in June and so excited to find out the sex of the baby and I criiiiieeeedddd about it! So I totally understand why today being your 12 weeks with your angel would upset you! Hopefully tomorrow is finally an easier day at work for ya, you deserve it!!

I gotta say, I am loving the effect this pg is having on DH right now! Minus the fact that he refuses to have sex until we know the bubba is safe (grrrrrrrrrrr says the sexually frustrated Tawn lol) and he gets really mad if I say "if the baby is here in April" or anything negative, he is obsessed with me being "stress free" right now. Poor man got up at half 4 this morning and worked a whole shift then insisted on washing up and putting away our garden furniture and BBQ stuff after I made dinner tonight. 

I could get used to this.... but in a way I am kind of afraid to cause I am sure that, as a man, he has the memory of a goldfish and will forget his mantra of "no-stress" in a few days time! :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

i do indeed. i am at my mums and they are safely at home :) i have a few ics but not one step as i wanted to try different ones. they are called clungene!! hahahaha i found it hilarious sorry im so immature haha. and i have 2 cb digis for using to take pictures when i eventually get pg. i want to see those words that say 2-3 weeks and 3+ so i can put them on my fb when we announce :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Clungene.....brilliant.

Tawn if it all gets to much make sure you leave one of the other threads not this one we need your luck!! Thanks for your kind words, hope it didn't ruin your birthday too much hon, must have been tough :( xx


----------



## Tawn

Don't worry, as long as you guys want me I'm not going anywhere! :) Except to bed for some cuddles and chats with DH! Catch up with you all in the morning!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good! Enjoy your cuddles xx


----------



## fletch_W

tawn i need you!! dont ever leave us except for cuddles :) :holly:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies just popped in whilst oh is having a stinky fag!! We are having a chilled night cuddling and watching Lost. Hope you are all ok and feeling well.

Catch up tomorrow xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw everyone is having cuddles. Might ask dh for some  enjoy your nights ladies xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I hope you are all enjoying your cuddles or cwtches (cath) xx

I've been cheering my little cousin on in a band comp tonight but unfortunately he didn't win boo

Tawn don't leave us but we will forgive you if you don't read all our posts coz we are chattybugs xx

I see lots of food chat again tonight, I need to get into wraps are they much better for you than normal bread then?

Cupcake sorry your day wasn't any better than yesterday but it will get better I promise my edd is 9th sept so I'm not looking forward to that so I can totally understand, in fact I'm still getting boots emails through saying congratulations you are now so many weeks pg I should unsubscribe but I just don't open them.

Cupcake I'm still the oldest out of us on the lucky thread I think I'm going to be 33 in nov

I need to read back to catch up on tonight's chat


----------



## fletch_W

Evening mrs d. My hubby laughed at me for suggesting cuddles. I said why, 'cos im on the computer' what a jerk so im in bed on my own. 
I hope sat comes quickly :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah you win Mrs Duck you are the mummy of the group :) cx sounds like you've had a fun evening, it's been very quiet on here I think everyone us having snuggles with their ohs xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch remember that for next time he wants :sex: and you don't, be busy watching the soaps or something :)


----------



## fletch_W

ill be busy, doing nothing :) ill just say no thanks haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes that's better!


----------



## shelbysioux

You are not the oldest Mrs.Duck! I'm 36! :(


----------



## fletch_W

turn that frown upside down!! age is a number. im sure were all the same age in our heads :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love being in my 30s :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath and cupcake sorry your opks are being a biiiiiiaaatch x

Fletch sorry your dh is being a man x

Shelbysioux thanks for your well wishes and being a childminder so you get to spend more time with your own children is a great idea x

Oh I don't hold the crown for being the oldest anymore but you have a little one I'm still waiting to have my first x

You are right fletch age is just a number :thumbup: Although I did almost have a breakdown when I turned 30 I didn't want to celebrate at all I'm fine about my age now though


----------



## cupcake1981

The thought of turning 30 is worse than the actual event!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yes I am the oldest and I do already have a little one, she is 12 and a handful but also the best thing that ever happened to me. And even if I never get lucky enough to feel the joy of another baby in my life, I at least hope all you get to experience even half of the joy that my daughter has brought me because you all deserve it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's lovely Shelby....you will have another baby xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww shelby that's lovely xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Great minds think alike cupcake x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> The thought of turning 30 is worse than the actual event!

I think it was just the fact that I didn't have a baby yet that depressed me


----------



## fletch_W

aw shelby thats super sweet. you will have another dont you worry. youre in a lucky thread remember :)


----------



## shelbysioux

:blush: Well it's just true, I genuinely feel that way. One of my oldest friends text me a while back to tell me she was pregnant, and I was so upset, but at the end of the day I could never begrudge her those wonderful moments and feelings we all deserve and will get. Oh gawd, I'm making myself cry now!! Lol xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw shelby :hugs: we believe in PMA in this thread so please dont ever think it wont happen! im only 23 and always feel i may never have babies. just cos im 23 doesnt mean i will and just cos you are in your thirties doesnt mean you wont! God knows hunny! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww that's so sweet, what a lovely lady you are and you'll soon have another rainbow in your arms I'm sure of that xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Course you will! You have been pregnant and you will be again. I hope you lot don't think I'm a misery guts, I do find PMA really hard sometimes!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shelby my post was to you, you are too tough on yourself xx

Fletch you will have your rainbow baby too we all will xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies before you go to bed I need your advice you know the witch will be paying me a visit this weekend while I'm in hospital do you think I should use pads or tampons?

My concern is I'm likely to start Friday and if I do before my op and I have a tampon in how long will it be before I can change it? But I also have the same problem with pads when will I be ok to get up to go to the bathroom??

The things we have to consider??


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> No Fletch shes 'famous' for being nothing but a dirty cretin!!!!
> 
> Exactly Bailey, its like shes broadcasting the fact she was bleeding because she wanted sympathy..............an internal scan though at 12 weeks?! They wouldnt do that would they? surely there would be no need as a US would be fine?!
> 
> Ahhhh MrsD, does he get freaked out at blood etc? how you feeling this afternoon lovely? xx

Just catching up.... How can she be due in jan if she's only 12 weeks? She obviously can't do maths


----------



## shelbysioux

:flower: Thanks Mrs.Duck, I am a softy I will admit! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby we all find PMA hard sometimes, I know I really do but you have to believe. We have all been dealt some sh***y luck lately and things can and will only get better. Don't forget you also fell pregnant, and will do again, everything happens for a reason hun, I honestly believe that, you will feel the joy of a baby in your arms again xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm it's a tough one mrs d....I'd ask the nurses when you get there on Fri. Depends how mobile you will be after your op. Or could you get that pill from the doc that delays it? Although you might not wanna mess with your cycle x


----------



## MrsDuck

Well spotted poppy I didn't notice that x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you are probably right about asking the nurse, I'll take both with me x


----------



## MrsDuck

My dh is moaning at me to come to bed so I'm going to have to say night night all xx

PMA girls that's our motto xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Norethisterone or something I think....never taken it personally. Otherwise maybe go for pads for the day of the op at least in case you need some help on Friday, slightly less invasive than asking a nurse to change your tampon! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Night night hun, sleep well xx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies how are u??

I'm just up after another broken sleeP cos I woke up with they cramps again it's really got me worried I don't kno wot it is, I mean can e cramps be quite sore in early pregnancy?? I don't hav a clue..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning Cheryl, I think they can be - why don't you call your midwife if your really concerned hon? Try not to worry, are you still having tummy troubles? x


----------



## CherylC3

I've not met my midwife yet Hun... I did hav gas before bed but I googled it there and a b&b thread came up with lady's having it and going to the dr and it was normal tht the dr said take a pain killer and deal with it.. I think il mention it to the nurse tomoro but I'm hoping since theres no bleeding with it I'm ok..xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Being gassy and stuff is normal, it's linked with being constipated, and that can all be painful, I'm sure thats what it is hun, but def mention it to the nurse, try not to worry although I know it's easier said than done....it's probably your uterus making room for bubba or tummy troubles xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm trying not to worry.., I think. Remember my friend who's due her baby the now saying she woke up with bad cramps thru the night early on... Il be glad next wed when I see the the sack is in the right place..x


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure it's all fine hon. Do you have a day off today? Try and rest up xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm working half 9 till half 8 dreading it :( U working? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh gosh hun that's a long day....can you cut your hours a bit over the next few weeks, the first tri is rough!! Yeah I'm in the 9-5 rat race aren't I :( xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah there cut from next wk really just today and Friday I've got long days. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies,

As cupcake says Cheryl im sure it's nothing to worry about just baby getting comfortable and gas/constipation pains but I would call your dr or nurse just to put your mind at rest, I wouldn't wait til next Wednesday or you will be stressed til then.

Have a good day at work everyone xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies,

Awww Cheryl :hugs: i think its your uterus stretching hun but i completely understand why your nervous, Is it your scan thats next Wed?

Cupcake i hope your day is a bit better today lovely!

Everyone else, how was your evenings? I see a lot of cwtching went on lol!!

Well OH and i became friends after i literally screamed at him about him not helping - he now calls me Kirsty off of Corrie, thanks!!! we dtd and i persuaded him not to do the pulling out technique so hopefully it will continue and we will get our BFP in September! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies il ask the nurse tomoro...Lol Kirsty in corrie lol. U didn't batter him did u???..cx


----------



## Tawn

Morning Ladies!

Cheryl, gas pains can be killer! Have you ever gone on a super long flight and had them because of the cabin pressure? I get doubled over sometimes on my flights from London to Seattle (9.5hours!!) so I pray it really is just constipation and gas pains hun! I am sure your bean is exactly where it should be all safe and sound!

Cupcake, today will be a better day! I declare it! ;) Honestly though, hope it is!

Cath, ooohh that is a big step! How did you feel about it afterwards? Excited or nervous?

MrsDuck, uhhg what a dilemma with AF and the surgery!?! Maybe if you order it today or find one in store you can get one of those "diva cups" that are all the rage now-a-days? I think you can keep it in for very long periods of time and be totally safe, although I have never used one before so don't quote me. Just a thought though!

AFM you ladies will be pleased with me I finally booked my first doctors appt for tomorrow at 4:30. EEK, I hope he is nice and looks sympathetically on me getting an early scan. Maybe I can even convince him to do betas? We shall see!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for baby dancing cath :happydance: not long to go now september is nearly here x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

I agree as well Cheryl, if it's worrying you go see your doctor, but dont worry cramps like that are perfectly natural. As long as they are excruciatingly painful, prolonged or with bleeding you have nothing to worry about. They can be pains from your bowel. I woke up one night just before my BFP at 2am with really bad cramps that were so painful and they caused diarrhoea. Anything to do with your bowels can be painful and seem like period-like pains, does that make sense? I've had IBS for a couple of years and sometimes the two are very similar. But if you are really worried make sure you see someone to ease your mind. How long do they last?

Just read back on last nights chat, aww fletch, cupcake and mrs d you will all get your rainbow babies!! It's hard to have PMA I know, I'm the worst for saying "PMA" but then doubting it myself, but I really believe that this thread is lucky and we will all have our babies safe in our arms soon. You are all such lovely ladies xxxxx

And poppy yeah we'll spotted? Surely she'd be way more than 12 weeks if she was due in January?? I'm due in April and I'm already 7 weeks! Strange!

How is everyone today, hope you are all ok!
I have a dilemma! I am supposed to be on a training course 1-4 today and then working 5-10, now I only got told about this course last week, after I had arranged to dog sit. My oh is working all day til 10 also. Now I would normally leave my bailey on his own that length of time (bear in mind I'd have to get a bus at 12 to get to this training course) coz bailey is old and just sleeps all day. But rebus is well hyper and has had me up since 6am coz he wanted to go out and wanted to play etc. So I don't want to leave him that long. If we miss a course we normally just get a wrap across the wrist do to speak and put down for the course next time it's on. So do you reckon I can just go to work at 5 and tell them I couldn't make it to the course because I couldn't leave the dogs at home on their own for such a long time?? I know it's a silly thing to worry about lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks ladies got to go to work will catch u ladies later. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow you all were so quick then!! About 5 posts have appeared whilst I was typing!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I'd deffo take both pads and tampons and ask the nurses, I can't remember who said it but if you do then need help then at least a pad is less invasive for a nurse to change for you!! And easier for yourself to change if you are able to.

Cheryl - please rest lots and don't work too hard hun cx

Cath - yay for bd'ing!!! Was it good? Personally I hate bd'ing with the pulling out method, no joy in it lol!!

Tawn - yay for drs appointment, I really hope he's nicer than mine!!! How are you feeling now? I felt so sick last night, my first real bout of actual ms! Before its just been queasiness but this was proper ms! Woohoo (I'm a weirdo lol!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I'm not sure I want to try something new when I'm going to feel like poo after my op and don't want to leak everywhere coz i havent put it in right. I think I'm just going to use pads as its the easiest option, but thanks for another option.

Yay for your drs appointment :happydance: 

It is thunder and lightning here and absolutely chucking it down


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cheryl i didnt touch him i just shouted....alot hahaha he has a cheek calling me that lol!! take it easy today now hun, dont over do it ok xxxxx

Awww MrsD It just opened up here, i dont mind though as Saturday its meant to be lovely!! What are your plans today hun, are you in work?

Tawn yay for Drs Apt!!!! Im excited for you!!! Yeh def ask to see if you can have your Betas done! how you feeling lovely?

Hhmmmmm Bailey I dont know hun, could you lie and say you have a Drs apt or something??

Yeh feel soooooo much more better when we were doing the pulling out method i felt like a cheap tart lol just didnt feel normal! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Feeling OK, thanks Cath. Just slightly sore boobs, tired and the occasional wave of nausea. 

Nervous as hell about every twinge I have on my left side, though. Honestly, I am so obsessed with this being another ectopic the next two weeks are going to be the longest ever!

LOL you made me laugh, a cheap tart who abuses her OH maybe? Teehehehe


----------



## baileybubs

Aww bless you Cath, feeling like a cheap tart lol! And it's funny you should mention Kirstie off Corrie coz my workmate said that I was her coz I yelled at my oh for not hoovering! Well I yelled and then cried lol!!

Yeah I was thinking of saying that about doctors, maybe just telling them I'm really sorry but I was panicking about the pregnancy and booked in to see my doctor. I don't wanna use it as an excuse but tbh I really don't want to have to trundle on a bus to the other side of town to do a course, then come back across town and work til 10pm. Plus I really am worried about leaving the dogs that long.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn your bound to worry hun, it was your left that the ectopic happened was it? mine too! i really hope he refers you for an early scan! if he doesnt hes just stupid!!!! 

Hes called me it before and i was shocked as im normally so laid back but every now and then it gets up my back that i do literally everything for him and he does nowt to help!!! 

Does your work know that your PG Bailey? If so just say you have to go to Drs for blood tests etc? surely they will understand and then you can re-do the course in a few weeks time? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they should be fine it's just i should have just said on monday when I was in that I couldn't make it doh!! I didn't think about it really is completely forgot until monday evening when I looked at the tots, by which point I was the person in charge so I had noone to tell lol!! And yeah my work know so I'll just say I had to go to doctors. I'm a worry wart though and I feel dead guilty even when I know I should be resting etc. At the end of the day all they can do is frown upon it so I don't know why I'm panicking!!


----------



## Tawn

Yup, left sided tubal Cath. Funnily enough, I would say about 85-90% of the ectopics I read about are left sided! I wonder if that is a real thing, more on the left than the right, of if I just notice the left ones more because I relate to them?

Bailey, go easy on yourself! Take the break from the training and stuff the worry about the slap on the wrist. You are pg and you work so hard hun, take this morning to chill out with your two furballs and enjoy it!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn thanks you are so lovely! Its so unfair isn't it that people like us worry about stuff like this, I know full well other people at my work have called in sick with a hangover before now and not cared so why am I worried! And I can always do the course next time it's on! I seriously need to stop worrying about everything!!

And Tawn I dont blame you for being worried hun about the pain in your side. It's probably just because it's still sore from the ectopic and now all the stretching going on, I really hope you can get a scan ASAP!!! Beg your doctor lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohoooo Ladies!! I just rung the hospital to change the date and time of my apt and they told me that my Consultant has cancelled my apt as the hospital had organised an apt with a random Dr not my Consultant and my consultant wants to see me so hes changed the date time and location to an easier hospital!! Woohooo!! 28th august - I wonder what will happen?!?

Tawn i never knew that most happen on the left, did you have ov pain on the left? i think its right what Bailey has said though that maybe its just a bit of scar tissue or something xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay Cath that's great news!! And just before you will be officially ttc again too!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, im so excited!!! my consultant is such a lovely man aswell so im looking forward to seeing him again, i just dont know what will happen in the apt etc ?! will he do an internal or something so i can go 'prepared' lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh Cath don't quote me on the fact that most happen On the left, that is a totally unscientific observation by me reading forums And such! Probably 100% made up!!! Lol

And yay for your consultant appt!!! Not sure what will be done during it, but at least the timing couldn't be any better!


----------



## baileybubs

Not sure what he'll do Hun, I don't know if he'd do an internal or just do blood tests and stuff. But so excited for you!! So glad you have a nice doctor taking care of you!

On a completely different note - Dallas is back!! Omg, they have brought Dallas back!! Not that I ever watched it originally lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Dallas?!?! Isnt that that American programme with the glam ladies?! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's the one lol! Cheesiest programme ever lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you ladies are such chatter bugs I wish I could log on from at work and keep up!!

Bailey - Dallas!! Is that like an updated version or the original?

Tawn- sorry you are feeling niggles but the girls are right it's more than likely nothing at all, scar tissue or something at worst!

Cath - yey for your appointment....I would imagine it might say in your letter if they were gonna examine you as they would usually warn you? Maybe they might do a tv scan but they are not that bad! Any OPK updates today??

Hope everyone else is ok?

It's horrible here, really raining, and I'm doing the same boring tiresome task that I've been doing since mon am....dullness :( 

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's an updated version cupcake with some of the original actors lol!!

Sorry you are having another crap day!! It's horrible when you don't like your job. Hope it gets better hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No way!!! Sounds awesomely bad!! 

I'm a moany old moo at the mo aren't I, sorry :blush:

X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw no you're not hun, it's awful having a job you hate. I don't hate mine but I don't love it either. I have been looking for a new job for ages but its so hard at the moment, bloody recession!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh iv never seen Dallas, i know im most prob too young but they always have repeats on Sky but i never watch them lol! think i should, isnt there a lot of face slapping on there?

Cupcake, i think my opks are negative now, just done one and the line is getting fainter everyday! woop! haha im in a very good mood today now!! i think ill go 'prepared' incase they do do an internal or something, as its my consultant i know im not going to have to repeat everything so i know the apt isnt going to be a waste of time, im hoping he will do a HSG before we ttc again! 

Awwww cupcake, the weather is pants here and im actually starting to hate my new supervisor, she has worked here for about 2 years but as she has my supervisors job shes gone power mad ggrrrrrrrrrr!! Have you got any friends where you work? have you tried talking to someone and seeing if you can have more mind challenging work? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that and ttc makes it more complicated doesn't it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath mine was totes negative last night! I reckon we might be in TWW together next month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I've got visions of you sat on the toilet bnbing as I know you can't log on at work so you won't be at your desk lol

Cath that's great news and I'd go 'prepared' just in case xx

Bailey I don't blame you for pulling a sicky baby comes first xx

It's horrible weather here too.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d I wish no signal in the loo, I'm pretending im texting on my phone! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh cupcake that will be fab!! do you know when you ov or have you got a rough idea when? Excited!!!

I just realised he wont be able to do anything internally as AF should be here by then! 

You in work today MrsD? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'm in work I wasn't going to bother going to work tomorrow though but I have appointments now that I don't really want to pass over to anyone but I'll only go in to do the appointments then go home

The weather is going to be beautiful this weekend get those bikinis ready girls but think of me scorching hot in the hospital booo. Come to think of it it was scorching hot when I was in for the first op too


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d - I'm only missing the training so still going to work at 5pm boo. But at least with the training it's not like I'm letting anyone down or leaving them short staffed. 

How are you feeling about the op mrs d? Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad thanks bailey I just want Friday here to get it over and done with x


----------



## baileybubs

I don't blame you, I'd feel the same. Will you have to stay in hospital long afterwards?


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD im glad you can leave after you have done your apts, go back home and cwtch up in the warm, this weather is disgusting today!!

Ooohhh yep iv heard its going to be warm!! OH and I are MEANT to be going to this big lake, it has loads of swans and you can hire a boat and just row around in the lake before we go to a Wedding Reception! 

Friday will be here soon lovely, did they say how long you might have to stay in hospital for? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I think I ovd last week as I had lots of cm at points, stitchy pain and had my darkest OPKS, and they are now totally negative so I think I missed the actual surge. So maybe AF next week (hopefully).

Mrs D take tomo and spoil yourself xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just managed to move one appointment to today yay less to do tomorrow

I've got to stay in as long as I've still got the drains in my neck about 2-3 days

Cath that sounds wonderful and soooo romantic x


----------



## cathgibbs

Good, try and move them all to today hun, you can just chill out then cant you? FX you will be out of hospital by Monday hun, back in your own bed, resting, Do you have to have a CT scan after that or dont they know yet?

Oh it wont be romantic hun, knowing OH he will push me in the lake!! Aww ladies iv just realised, AF should be here on 26th and my Dr appt is 28th so im going to have to move it forward :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aagghh! Everytime i read a new page you ladies chat away into another one! Lol 

how are we all? Sorry its raining where you all are. I think its about to start here. Was so nice yesterday. Boo! 

Hope all your days are going okay. 

My boobies are mega painfu today. Which is keeping me positive as they were this painful before bfp  i ordered some frers. Cos everyone seems to trust them more than ics. AND i might not be able to test this weekend it might be monday at earliest. Got a new shift this weekend and hubby going fishing so v busy and im at my mums too and i live miles away so not walking. If i am pg monday will give me a better line too


----------



## cupcake1981

Fxd fletch it all sounds do good...Cath will hate me but I think testing on Mon will be great....you will see a strong line and there will be no doubt!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I bet it's still romantic Cath. Me and my oh are like that, he thinks he's funny! 
Why do you have to move it forward hun? Does it matter if you have AF?

Mrs d yeah try and move them all to today so you can relax tomorrow, although maybe they will be a distraction? 

Fletch - oooh yay for testing Monday!! And yay for sore boobies!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww he wouldn't dare would he?? You can have a nice cwtch up on a floating swan... What an image

No I don't think there are any more scans til after ive had the radiation but who knows??

Hi fletch :wave: sounds like the rain is heading your way. Monday should give you a lovely line xx


----------



## fletch_W

Cath yay for the appt!! Be prepared just incase? So excited for you tostart ttc again!

Cupcake i hope your da pics up and that af comes soon for you start ttc soon too! 

Bailey id have done the same, not gone to the course. It wouldnt have been nice for you or rebus. Him being left that long and you being out that long and travelling. Plus imagine the poop youd have to come home to! 

Tawn and cheryl try not to worry! Its bubba getting comfy  im having shooting pains this week and trying no to get hopes up. But man 
alive are they shocking. Could be gas as iv been tooting all morning haha gross 

mrs d! Praying for you this weekend. I know ill be busy but i will be thinking of you. Id use pads and ask the nurse kidnly to monitor them. I think its 3-4 hours you can leave them on unless youve a heavy flow then its 2 i think. Not sure.


----------



## cathgibbs

no not Monday!!! Sunday!!! lol im too impatient to wait!! i felt like i was waiting forever for Tawn to test lol!!

I think i might be better moving it just incase he does want to do any internal exams? I think ill see if i have a letter confirming new apt when i get home as his secretarys number maybe on there and ill give her a call then? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah call and check coz you don't wanna change it if you don't have to Hun.

And fletch you are so funny lol!! All the tooting you've been doing lol!! I was doing a lot of tooting yesterday :rofl: my oh looked at me disgusted and I just said "oh grow up I'm growing a baby my body's bound to do things like that" lol!!!

I've started feeling sick again :sick: it's great lol!! Well it's not great but I'm happy about it. Maybe I'll try eating something but right now the thought is not nice bleurgh!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d will you be having a few weeks off work to recover? I hope so!!


----------



## fletch_W

Lol my dh is used to it now. I had to tell him off last week cos he said ,oh babe that were a gudun, bit of yorkshire for you there lol. And i thought it was gross that he had appreciated it. I try go out of the room now. Wow i sound like a bloke haha!

Cath def ring her. Shell be able to answer any other questions you have too.  

aw bailey boo and yay for ms, yay its here but boo for not letting you eat. Try some crackers or something salty? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'll do that fletch thanks x

No wait til Monday to test then I'll see the good news too, I won't see bnb while I'm in hospital :( all your symptoms look good x

Cath yeah I'd phone them you don't want to change your appt if you don't need to x

Bailey yay for ms in the best possible way x

I won't be able to go back to work until I can drive as I need to drive for my job, I had 2 weeks off after my first op so I should think at least 2 weeks this time coz its a much bigger op


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to an appointment now, chat later xx


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks mrs d. Ill hold off as long as i can


----------



## AmyB1978

I've decided there needs to be a digest version of this thread! I love reading what is going on but often have to just skim, or skip sections all together, because I have been too busy and too exhausted to read it all! :wink wink:

My DH and I got in a fight last night. :cry: It was because I had come home from work and was doing doing doing and really tired and in a bad mood (stupid hormones.) I have a history of some anxiety/issues and being pregnant, and the hormonal surges, has made me somewhat "crazy" at moments. Couple that with having the MC in May and then being preggo again so soon and sometimes it is just too much on my plate. (And I guess you should also add in there we just got married in April (but have been together/lived together a good long while) and that we are looking to buy a house... just a TON of change... I do better with stability.) After we fought we talked a lot, and I cried. He wants me to see a therapist... he said if not for me then for him, to help me deal with the loss/the issues it is bringing up. I told him I don't think I need one as it has gotten so much better already but I have moments of break down. I told him I will see one if it gets worse or does not continue to get better. After our fight/talk we cuddled all night and even this morning before I got up to get ready for work. I didn't want to leave his side this morning.

More PMA minded, I was able to switch shifts with someone at work today so I can get off work earlier so DH and I are going after he gets off work to meet with the realtor and re-look at a few of the houses I saw Monday. :happy dance: If he likes the house as much as I do, that was my favorite we might put a bid on it! :happy dance:

Hope you are all doing well.. I somehow have to get showered and out the door in about 15 minutes!


----------



## fletch_W

Amy im sorry you had a fight. But yay for make up cuddles. I hope you start to feel better soon. I wanted to see a therpist until i realised it was dh i needed to talk about our loss with and i felt a whole weight lifted. Im a christian too so praying helped a lot. But i wont go into that as i dont wanna forcer my beliefs on anyone. Hope you choose a house that is perfect and that you both love! Remember this thread is for venting too so use us as therapy  PMA all day  xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw amy, I hope you and oh are alright now. I know that sometimes my hormones make me really angry and I have yelled at him but then I end up crying because I'm so scared after miscarriage. I think it's a natural response from anyone who's pregnant and had a mc.

Oh dear i just made myself eat pasta hoping it would help and I feel worse! Getting a headache too so I might go for a lie down!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my word!! One of the dogs has tooted and it's making me gag!!! Bad dogs :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Just rung my Drs secretary and she said its fine to come in with a period casue he might want to do other tests like progesterone levels and iron levels clotting etc and may want to put me on tablets, i just googled him now and he looks to be a very good consultant, he also deals with all cases of IVF etc  Im excited haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cath that's awesome hun yay!!


----------



## fletch_W

cath he sounds amazing! :happydance: cant wait to hear all about your appt :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies i feel like i could pee myself with excitement!! His secretary seemed lovely aswell, just looked on the IVF website he is part of and they do early scans for £65 and 3D/4D scans for £95!! def gonna have that! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww Amy you poor thing, you have so much going on in your life at the moment no wonder you need a good cry and shout to get things off your chest. As the others said we are here to listen if you want to vent at any time. I'm so pleased you had lots of cuddles with hubby xx

There seems to be a lot of tooting going on on this thread at the moment haha

Bailey I hope you feel a bit better soon x

Cath such exciting news I'm really pleased for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: When Fletch was talking about tooting it made me giggle to myself haha!!

Fletch Guess what im having for food tonight.................KIEVS!!! hahah!! 

MrsD can you go home yet?? 

Thanks lovely, just wish the next week would hurry up and pass!! Currently looking on the net for more things to go in my dining room :haha: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No not yet but have managed to arrange most things for today so I've got a 4.30 then I can go home then I only need to go into work tomorrow for an hour yay

Oooh what you gunna buy??


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats going to be a lovely feeling - waking up tomorrow knowing your only in work for a short bit!! so jealous MrsD!!!! 

well my dining room is black and red and i got a fish bowl in the middle with floating candles in but the water is going stagnent sooooooo im thinking of getting champagne coloured flowers and putting them in the bowl but twisting them around the inside and champagne coloured curtains just so its not too dark, do you think it will go?

P.s to all you married ladies i take my hat off to you, after searching fish bowl centrepiece ideas (loads of wedding table ideas popped up) i dont know how you managed to sort out what colour you would have, what centrepieces etc!! Madness! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that would look nice cath x

You had better start planning your wedding now then haha x


----------



## fletch_W

cath everything at my wedding was simple. i didnt want fancy shmancy. so we have yellow tulips in a cute vase with a green ribbon. we had yellow and green as out colours and my bridesmaids wore scream.

those are cheap prices for scans!! love it! 

love a good toot :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD I would love to, did you watch dont Tell the Bride anyone!? that was filmed close to where i live last night.

I always said i would get married abroad but the more i think about it the more i want to stay here to get married orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr get married in Cyprus, come back have a blessing in a church then a big PARTAY!!! :drunk: :wine: :beer: Did your wedding cost a lot MrsD? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

what the hell is wrong with my typos today?!


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: did you mean cream hun lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i did lol. :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw wedding talk my 3rd favourite subject after cakes and babies!!

Can't believe all the tooting that's been going on today! 

Cath -Kievs!!! Amazeballs xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i love wedding talk!! are all you ladies on here married?! am i the only one who will have a baby out of wed lock?! 

I know i havent had them since i was little but all the talk of them the other day is making me want them even more!!!

Whats everyone else having? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I am, but only since Dec! Lol don't be silly it's not an issue these days is it!! 

Going for Italian for FILs birthday.....so tired tho just want my sofa!! I'd rather have a Kiev at home!! Good news on your appointment hun!! x


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha weddings and toots so classy ladies!!

Cath, so excited about your appt! Whoohoo!!! And I wOuld love to see your wedding hun, I bet it would be so much fun!

Homemade Hunters chicken, chips and peas for us tonight. Simple as I'm making a big meal for dhs bday tomorrow!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww a December wedding? i bet that was lovely, loads of people get married in the summer and then the rain comes!! id love a winter wedding or Autumn!!

Yyuummmmmmmmmm i love italian!! what will you have hun? ill have a kiev for you lol!!

Thanks hun im so excited lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We tried to do things cheaply but in a nice place but everything costs so much over here. Although we could have done things cheaper if we hadn't bought my dress, cake etc locally but I didn't want to mail order just in case something went wrong as I wouldn't have anyone to shout at but we spent an absolute fortune on our honeymoon ooops

I think it is naughty steak and chips for me tonight as I probably won't be able to chew steak again for a while


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhh Tawn what you making him hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

If I was to get married again I think I'd have a winter wedding you can get lovely winter dresses and photos should be stunning with snow on the ground although you might then end up with fewer guests than you planned


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh MrsD i LOVE Steam!!! Its my most favourite meal of all time!!!! 

Where did you go on your honey moon hun? id love a winter wedding, i would actualyl love one in Cyprus then one in December. the only thing about a winter wedding, like you said, would be fewer guests if it snows etc but the pictures against the snow would be lovely xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Steam?!?!! WTF!! STEAK! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw we didn't have snow just damp! Was lovely though, lots of twinkly fairy lights and candles, and I had a little fur shrug....at least with a December wedding you don't expect good weather so can't be disappointed! But weddings always cost more than you plan!

Mrs d where did you go on honeymoon? 

I don't know Cath....they do sun- thurs deals and one of them is steal and chips for £8....might be tempted by that!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i would love about it hun, its all cold and lovely little lights and nice furry things and like you said you expect bad weather so you havent got your hopes up!!! i bet it was perfect!!

:rofl: why cant we say steak properly tonight!? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We did a safari all over Tanzania which was amazing then went for a romantic beach holiday in Zanzibar afterwards

I would have loved to have got married away but so many people wouldn't have been able to come, I suppose you can always have a blessing when you come back like you said x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooops have I started the steak night x


----------



## MrsDuck

I had better get a wriggle on to my 4.30 appt chat later xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD thats fab!! something like i would do, i love seeing wildlife and i love animals etc and i really want a safari holiday!!! your so lucky!!! Once in a lifetime holiday!

Thats what OH said last night but i told him we will give people 2 years notice (maybe a bit less) so they could save and they would only be there for 1 week, we will be there for 2, fam and friends come out the 2nd week. so be a bit cheaper for them! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol steal stupid phones trying to be helpful!!

Cath when you get married have a winter wedding it's lovely, and no one is already booked for another wedding as noone gets married in the winter!! 

That sound awesome mrs d, we went to Thailand, I'm so desperate to go back was amazing!


----------



## fletch_W

aw i love wedding chat! i got married in spring. on mayday 2010. day before dhs birthday and anniversary of his mothers death so he wanted a happy memory around that time. she took her own life on his bday so he always hated celebrating. 

winter wedding sounds amazing with twinkle lights and snow!! but cyprus sounds awesome! dani got married there didnt she? her pics look amazeballs. 

were having bbq chicken tonight with rice i think. or chicken curry and rice. not sure yet dh is cooking for us all. 

cupcake how was your day hunny?

mrs so happy you only have to go in for an hour tomorrow! enjoy your steam/steal/steak and chips :) xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey fletch!

It's been ok, I've not cried today so that's progress, altho the oc health nurse wants to see me b4 I go home tonight so it's still a possibility!

What a lovely thing to do, to turn a sad day into a happy one, and spring weddings are beautiful, love spring flowers :)

Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch that's so sad, I'm glad he has something good to remember around his birthday now.

Thailand sounds lovely I know lots of people that have been and they all loved it, I'll have to go one day.

Yes that's what we thought its a once in a lifetime thing to do but I had set my heart on a romantic beach holiday so we combined. If any of you decide to do a safari I can give you contact details for who we used it was amazeballs xx


----------



## fletch_W

it was so cute the church garden had daffodils allllll over. 

youll be fine. she may have seen you crying? or noticed you have been quiet but talking to someone might help you and having a cry may make you feel a little better? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

No it's cos I had a month away from work, I had to have a telephone call with her b4 I came back and she just wanted to follow up today, at least it's the end of the day so if I get upset I can just go home! x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies just popped in before I go to work!

Love all the wedding chat!! Cath you aren't the only one, I'm not married and neither's Shellie!! I have been married though and I got married in Florida, it was lovely, shame about the guy I married lol!! But I really missed being able to see all my family there like my nana and grandad. So this time will be in the uk, whenever we eventually book it!!

So jealous of all your yummy teas!! I will be having mine at work so no idea what im having.

Speak to you later ladies!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope work goes quickly for you bailey did you get out of your course?

Fletch all the daffodils sound lovely hun x

Cupcake I'm glad your day has been a bit better today and I hope your chat later isn't too upsetting x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Im home now, the nurse was so lovely and really supportive, and give me a little hug. I had a few tears but not many, much stronger today thankfully :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's brilliant news cupcake xx


----------



## fletch_W

Thats grreat news cupcake  one day at a time xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies i just got home and because im a raging looney i decided to do a opk again and a hpt lol dont ask why!?! and this appeared....can anyone see it, the one with the dark ine is the opk but im pos i can see another line, not so much when its on its own?! Im a losing my mind??


----------



## cupcake1981

Are they opks or hpts?


----------



## cathgibbs

this is what it looks like now?! WTF?!


----------



## cathgibbs

the darkest one is opk the one with the lightet blue is a hpt and the one i just uploaded is hpt xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry Hun I can't see a 2nd line on the last post....have you been being naughty?


----------



## cathgibbs

Only last night,all the other times we used the pulling out technique,I'm scared now :-/ xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well the pulling out technique isn't 100%....I can't see the line though Hun sorry!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't see it Cath, only the control line, maybe coz my pc screen is filthy. Don't panic try again with FMU and see what happens. But you have been overdosing on FA so you should be fine even if it is positive right?


----------



## fletch_W

My phone wont let me look im a have a deek on laptop. 2 mins x


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you been told not to conceive cos of the metho shot because it drains you folate or was there another reason to? If so & you've been od ing on fa up shoud be ok? X


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh cupcake was told not to get preg within 12 weeks cause of metho and i had a lap and d&c so my body went through quite a lot, arghhh i just looked and there is def a faint line there but on a bit of a slant so im hoping the test is doge :-/ xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies i just got home and because im a raging looney i decided to do a opk again and a hpt lol dont ask why!?! and this appeared....can anyone see it, the one with the dark ine is the opk but im pos i can see another line, not so much when its on its own?! Im a losing my mind??
> 
> View attachment 459359
> 
> 
> View attachment 459361
> 
> 
> View attachment 459363

i dont mean to panic you but i can see something on the top two pics but not the other two you posted. eek!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Try another test?


----------



## fletch_W

go to go to work now so will check on later xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Can you really fletch?? I feel like I'm going bad,crazy poas lady!!!! Believe it or not all I have are ics,I think ill wait until the morning to test again otherwise ill be a nervous wreck xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, did you let the OPK and the HPT touch at all? That can cause dye transfer and I've seen it a few times here on BnB.

Otherwise, if I tilt my screen I can kind of see something, but on my screen it looks colorless. Is it pink IRL?


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what i thought Tawn, i let them touch after a seen a smidge appear :-/ 

Yep its pink, oh girls im really worried, ill upload another pic of it cropped xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hmmmm not sure hun? EEEK, I can understand why you are freaking out though!

But if they touched it maybe that the dye transfered from one antibody strip to the other? Maybe that is why it is slanted? EEEKKK (again, but bigger! lol) definitely not sure on that one! How are you going to manage to wait till morning! Do you still have the wee?


----------



## Tawn

OMG not to freak you out, but I just googled the effectiveness of the pull out method and it isn't very good! :shock: Maybe you have a miracle on your hands! 

But, I would def do another test before freaking out TOO much (easier said than done!)


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhhh i just done another one with diff wee, there is def a line there, lighter than the last one tho so pointless me uploading, oh what am i going to do?!? Oh sid he knows when TMI ALERT its pre come so he pulls out just before that so technically this is his fault, i know hes going to be so mad if it is a pos test its only been 7 weeks since metho!? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Cath! :hugs: I am sure you are having such mixed feelings! Maybe best not to tell OH until you take a better test? Can you run out for a FRER at a local supermarket or something?


----------



## cathgibbs

im not going to tell him at all Tawn, i feel like keeping it a secret until i see my consultant :-( i cant go anywahere as my gradad might be coming up and im making him a cake arghhhhhh ill guess the good old ICs will come in handy in the morning :-( xxx


----------



## Tawn

OMG, this is going to be a verrrry long night for you I'm sure! At least you have your granddad to distract you a little! I don't think you should wait until you see your consultant if you are pg, though Cath. I think they will want to monitor you very closely from the start since it would have been quite soon after the MTX.

Just remember to breathe... Everything will be alright, no matter which way this one swings! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Tawn your a star,iv got loads of things going through my mind right now :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ladies chatty chatty ... Cath I defo see it Hun OMG I can not wait till tomoro..x

Hope everyone is well.. I'm shattered off to bed catch up tomoro. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath hun try not to panic, I believe things happen for a reason and don't forget how much FA you have been flooding your body with and drs always air on the side of caution so 3 months is more than you really need to wait so even if you are pg I'm sure everything will be fine with baby.

Like tawn says you need a frer those ics are too hard to read early on xx

Try and enjoy your time with your grandad tonight and keep us posted xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's quiet on here tonight where is everyone?


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening just got in from FILs birthday dinner....my steak was not good BTW! 

Aw Cath you are in for a long night! Did you manage to pop out for a frer? 

Mrs D how are you this eve? 

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you girls,gd just left,as soon as I shut the door when he left I cried,he's amazing that's all he done was make us laugh.

No hun I didn't manage to get one I'm hoping its a faulty batch,ill do one with fmu what was wrong with your steak hun?

Thank you Mrsd,I cane help thinking if its pos its going to be a bad pregnancy :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww cath you are doing well, I'm not surprised you cried, I'm pleased your gd is in good spirits and is staying strong. Like I said I'm sure you will have built up your FA and you are 2 months through the suggested 3 month wait, I'm sure baby will be fine if that test is definitely positive in the morning xx

Keep your fmu from when you do your ic and if there is a hint of a line get a frer and dip it in the same wee just to confirm x

My steak wasn't great either I normally cook it on the BBQ or on the griddle but tonight I decided to do it in the George Foreman but it just sweat and went tough, bugger I won't be doing that again

I've been visiting my nan this evening who has dementia, she doesn't have it too badly she knows who everyone is and can chat about things that happened years ago it's just her short term memory that is affected, but while I was there I watched the flowerpot gang or whatever it is called where they do up the gardens of sick or old people and tonight they were doing the garden of a dementia care home and it made me blub, tears all around tonight xx


----------



## MrsDuck

What was wrong with your steak cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

It was ok I just had food envy of everyone's else's pasta!

Ah bless you gran, old age is a terrible thing isn't it :(

Cath I agree with mrs d, im sure everything will be fine if you are preg and the docs will be erring on the side if caution x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Bad night to be having steaks! Sorry they weren't good ladies, I normally love steak!! My tea at work was braised steak and the look of it made me want to puke!! So at about 9pm I ended up having 2 sausage rolls - nutritious!!

Cath - I can't see anything coz in on my iPhone but if it is positive don't worry. Everything happens for a reason and if your body is ready to have a fertilised egg implanted then it's ready for that baby. Like mrs d said doctors always err on the side of caution so the 12 weeks is probably way longer than you really need to wait and it's only so that your lining can build back up again, and you've been od'ing on folic acid so it will all be ok!! Hope you dont worry too much tonight hun, it will all be ok and plus you have an amazing consultant who can take extra good care of you and your miracle bean if there is one there!! If you are pg then your oh must have super sperm lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d, dementia is a horrible disease. I hope your gran is doing ok. I want to specialise in dementia research and support but finding it hard to get a decent job in that area. My great gran had it and it was hard for my mum to see :hugs:

Cupcake I'm glad the nurse was so lovely, and well done on being stronger today. One day at a time as fletch said!

Fletch - any more symptoms (I'm such a pain aren't I making you symptom spot lol)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Wow ladies! Two days off here and I must have had about 70 pages to read!!

Cath - I'm sure like the others have said that all that folic acid you've been taking had your body in an awesome place for hanging on tight to that bub if there is one in there. I reckon (if there is one), bub is just a rule breaker who couldn't wait any longer! - something to look forward to when he or she is older!! Let us know how you go in the morning, but like Mrs D said, keep your wee so you can organise a FRER if you see anything on the IC. I didn't see a line on those piccies, but my screen is filthy and I have glare from the morning sun coming in my window.

Cupcake - So glad today was better for you. And your nurse sounds lovely. Keep your chin up. Not long to go now x

Bailey - Yay for MSness! (in the best way possible...) I found with DD that eating right when I started feeling queazy helped me not get to that point where just the thought of eating made me gag. You need to make sure your blood sugar level doesn't drop too low, so sucking on hard lollies can help too. I know what you mean though, some days I just would give anything to feel that ill again and then I think "what am I wishing for, it was awful!". Still, if the end result was a gorgeous new baby I would do it in a heartbeat.

Mrs D - Enjoy a relaxing sort of day at work tomorrow. I'm praying that everything goes beautifully on Friday x

Cheryl - How's your pain today? (when you see this in the morning) I agree it could be gas or tummy issues mixed with some stretching and I'm sure everything is normal, but do see a doctor if you're worried. It wasn't during pregnancy, but after my C-section with DD I had such bad gas pain that they medicated me for it. I'd had major surgery, but the gas was more painful than my muscles or the actual C site were!

Fletch - I'm with Bailey: Symptoms today? :D

And Amy (sorry if I'm getting your name wrong hun) - I think we're all going to have our moments on this journey and I've thought a few times about seeing someone for councelling but just haven't done it yet. Being pregnant again is a wonderful blessing, but totally terrifying at times for anyone who's had a MC before. That, and the hormones that mess you up in pregnancy and I'm not surprised you're struggling at times. It sounds like your DH is very supportive though and I'm glad you had good chats and cuddles the other night. Just take things one day at a time. House hunting is very exciting, so I hope DH likes the house/houses you loved the other day. Let us know how you go!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone or anything. The Tupperware conference was good (!) but we don't have the same catalogue or products in Australia as any of you, so there's not much point telling you all about it. DH is starting to feel better and is back at work today, but now Missy is sick and I'm on my way too I think (poo!!), so I'll have to grab some Vit C today I think so I can start overdosing on that in preparation for O next week. Tried to organise a 'clean out' BD for hubby last night but he was too tired... So hopefully tonight I'll be able to catch him earlier.

Feeling yuck today... :(


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy!  just major cramps and boobies hurting/aching. Im starting to wish i knew what dpo i was but i know theres 5 days to af but thinking that makes me want to buy a frer! Aagghh! Lol 

glad u had a fab time. I LOVE tupaware. 

Caaaaath!! Dont panic honey. Im so excited for you! Wait til tom to see if theres a line. Make sure you post it!  it wont be a bad pregnancy cos youv overdosed on fa and vitamns so if its pos tom then ring the secretary back and see what she says? Youll be fine i promise xxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi bailey im fine, thanks for asking , im just reading page 817 havent been on in a couple of days so still catching up,,see you pg girls have lovely spring bloosom banners ,they are lovely so colourful hope more bfps this month for every1 trying ,and subscribing to your pg journal bailey not sure how often i will post but will def be following ,,back to catchup


----------



## maryanne67

:wacko: omg just realised only on page 817 thread pages are on 871 so got like 50 ish pages to catch up :wacko:


----------



## maryanne67

beautiful view shellie :thumbup:


----------



## maryanne67

shellie hope the double rainbow is a sign of a double pregnancy for you this cycle ,


----------



## maryanne67

page 843 ,still catching up but going to bed ,just had to say mrsd glad not all bad news bout your results and good the doc thinks you can be cured x

all the talk of chicken kievs ,yum i just had indian curry for supper 

cheryl constipation pains in pregnancy can be awful and so frightening ,prunes help if you like them or have been told prune juice x

every1 else hi cant remember all ive read but am reading and thinking of you all x


----------



## AmyB1978

Hey ladies, I am awake because my stomach is really upset so I figured I would catch up here and update on the house hunt.

My DH and I went and looked at the houses. Unfortunately we couldn't get into my favorite so we have to go look at it this morning (I am going to be a bit late for work, but I texted them and am hoping they understand.) Anyhow, he really liked my 2nd choice home and we WERE able to get in another home that had the same floor plan as the one I love (it just didn't have the same good "feel" to it) and he liked it a lot. He told me to bring the checkbook with me in the morning when we go to look at it. I am pretty sure we are going to write out the checks to start the 10 day process of holding the house for us to have it inspected, etc. I am pretty sure it will be the house we are going to see in the morning, if not it MAY be the other house or we may just wait and see if we can find anything we like more. The housing market here is crazy, houses are selling in like 5-20 days from when they are placed on the market, so we don't really have time to waste if we are serious about a home and don't want to lose it.

I will update after work tomorrow and let you know how things go and if we have put checks down to start the process. 

My mood seems better the last day or so... I just have these moments where things seem really dark (even though I am super happy about being preggo again, it is terrifying and the grief from our first loss is still there, at times STRONG.)


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies no cramps through the night still getting them tho is very like af is coming but I've googled it and I spoke to the lady at EPU and she said just to take paracetamol when bad. 

Cath I'm so excited to see ur test Hun. This is amazing :)

Mrs d hope ur grans ok :hugs: 

Hey to everyone else :wave:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I had some AF like cramps (still do sometimes) and they scared the crap out of me (not literally, that may have helped, actually!) but so far everything has been okay for me and baby. It is hard to relax and accept that they are normal, especially after a loss. From what I have read, been told by my doctor, it is just your baby snuggling in and your body adjusting to all the wonderful changes it is about to go through.

I can totally relate to how scary it is, but try to remember that it does happen to other women and things turn out just fine. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

CATH- are you awake yet? Have you tested!? UPDATE please!?

Mummy, so sorry you are starting to feel yucky! Load up on those vitamins and get loads of fluids and rest and hopefully you will be all better by the time O rolls around!

Amy, that is so exciting about your house! I can't wait to hear the update! A new baby and a new house, this is such a big year for you and your DH!

Fletch, sore boobies and cramps? Hmmmmm, I don't want to rush you buuuuuuut :test:!!!!!! Lol. I see a rainbow in your future!

Maryanne, HI! It must be so frustrating to have so many pages to catch up on! If you want just pop in on the end and we can give you the quick, condensed version so you have more time to chat and less time catching up!

Cheryl & Bailey, how you two feeling today?

MrsDuck, only 1 more sleep! I know you are probably nervous, and rightly so, but I can't help but be excited for you that this is the first step to your full recovery and total remission and that is something to be excited for! I wish you could BnB a little while you were in hospital so we could check up on you though!

Cupcake, how you feeling this morning?

Sorry if I missed anyone!

AFM, I couldn't sleep last night because DH and I messed around last night (it's his birthday today) we didn't actually dtd we just did other things and still all night long I had miscarriage nightmares that my orgasm had messed things up, like AWFUL ones where there was blood everywhere in the bed and in the bathroom (sorry if TMI!) so when I woke up waaayyy too early, I was too scared to get up and go to the loo to check and to do my daily IC test for fear that my dream was a mummy's intuition or something :-/ Thankfully my IC is darker still today, but I think that has cured my desire to continue "playing" for a few more weeks. I'd like to see the bubs on a scan first I think--a total 180 from what I was saying yesterday! Glad I get to see my doctor this afternoon to finally find out if I will be getting that 6 week scan!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!!! I think its an evap or just a dodge batch,today was neg,I'm quite relieved as I think I would just worry non stop!!! Thanks for all your pma,your all bloody fab,ill have a proper catch up when I get to work :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy I was wondering where you were I forgot about the Tupperware conference, sorry you are starting to feel sicky I hope you manage to dose up on vit c and keep the germs away x

Amy you sound much more cheerful today which is great, have fun house hunting x

Tawn enjoy your playing, sorry you got a bit freaked out but I'm sure everything is fine and baby is nice and snuggly in there x

Hi maryanne I hope you are well and like tawn says don't worry about reading 50 pages in one go just ask us for a run down, that's what I'll be doing when I'm out of hospital (just
Preparing you girls) coz ill never catch up x

Cheryl I hope the cramps ease up x

Fletch when you testing?

Bailey I hope you are well, did you get a wrap on the knuckles for not going on the course last night? 

Cupcake I hope work continues to get better for you x

Cath any news? Are you ok? Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, I am so sorry you had those dreams, I have had them and they are just awful! My poor DH, we haven't DTD except for on his birthday since I have been pregnant. He says it is fine, I dunno if it worries him too... but my sex drive has been zilch since getting pregnant (although it seems to be starting to maybe come back,) I have been exhausted and nauseated, and it scares me. I know they say it is perfectly safe but I also know it can cause spotting and cramping and I am not sure that I could handle that. Time will tell, I really hope that we don't go the entire time without, maybe we just need to find other things to do with one another.

:hugs: to you Tawn, and remember it was "just" a nightmare.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good cath I'm pleased for you, that sounds mad, as much as we'd like to see you pg if it meant you were worrying for the whole 9 months then we'd rather you were pg next month and not this one xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Amy..x

Aw Tawn I'm so sorry for tht awful dream Hun...x

Cath thts gd, next month u will e getting urs..x

Hey mrs d. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn try not to worry hun, sex can't cause mc unless you have been advised otherwise by the doc...I used to get cramps after sex cos orgasm can cause that but there's no reason why you shouldn't do it, and don't feel guilty! Enjoy it while you still feel like it!!

Cath, I bet you are releived hun!! Noore POAS for you just wait for AF now! (you realise we are prob for the last time in ages in the tww willing the :witch: to arrive!)

Mrs d enjoy your short day, and try and relax and treat yourself today b4 tomorrow.

Fletch - you are do getting a bfp!! Tent baby!!

Hope everyone else is ok, catch up later!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hav a nice day cupcake. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Thank you so much for the support ladies! And I hope you don't mind me having a little whinge, I have other threads that I could vent it on but I feel most comfortable on this one with you ladies cause we know each other so well! If anyone gets annoyed hearing about it or it gets your frustrated or down, please just PM me and I will shut my trap about m/c worries! Okie dokie? :flower:

Cath, I totally agree with MrsDuck (as usual she has it spot on) that while we would have been so happy for you to be pg, we would rather you be able to have a less stressful start next month! 

Cupcake, have a great day at work!

Cheryl are you working today? Or do you finally have the day off?

MrsDuck, only a 1 hour work day--what are you going to do with the rest of your day? Is it nice there today so you can soak up some more sunshine (minus the neck of course!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn what a vile dream, how you feeling now? Mad how much Dtd can effect you when your pg!! :hugs: i hate horrible dreams.

Cupcake i hope today is much better for you hun, just think 1 more sleep until the weekend!! YAY!! Oohh i cant wait for AF to arrive!!!

Thanks Cheryl, im relieved! I hope you got a nice short day today lovely xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD I know you got a lovely short day today so after work go home, have a lovely long soak in the tub, pig out on all nice food and watch shitty TV :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ive got the nurse at 11 and working 2 til 6 :)Need to get stock from Sally's tho... Not off till sun but tomoros my last super long day. My hrs are getting cut..x

Mrs d enjoy your short day. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh exciting!! what will the nurse do hun? good im glad your cutting your hours, you will wear yourself out otherwise hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Just hcg bloods again but won't get the results till tues... Xx

Yeah its so hard trying to cut my hrs, I can't wait till I hit 12 wks and I can tell everyone I'm going part time cos I'm pg Xx


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. youre all so chatty! lol

maryanne lovely to see you back :) i had to do the same the other day but i was away a week! i have 130+ pages so i just skimmed and asked for an update cos i sat for 4 hours reading 50 pages haha. 

amy so exciting about house hunting and writing cheques! new baby new home :)

tawn im so sorry you had those nightmares. but cupcake is right, stressing about dtd in the 1st tri may cause more damage than actually dtd? orgasms are a way to help you relax so the one you had last night was probs really great for bubba? hope you get a 6 week scan. if its a guy, cry so it makes him uncomfortable and forces him to give you a scan :)

cheryl and bailey how are you both. 

mrs d i hope you have a lovely relaxing day. wish you could bnb in hospital so we can be there with you. :hugs:

cupcake i hope your chat with the nurse yesterday makes work easier for you emotionally. 

mummy i hope you dont get sicky before next week! eat lots of satsumas and drink fresh orange juice. better than taking supliments. 

cath: that was a crazy episode last night! but im glad youre worry and anxiety has gone now that its neg. it wouldnt have been a bad thing if it was pos though. but like you say you want to be positive about the pregnancy so roll on af so you can try properly!! :)

AFM: im testing on friday, i came home this morning to get our mail and managed to hold onto my will power and not test. so my tests are in my pack up ready for saturday, hopefully i can hold off til monday as i feel like af is coming. id love to have made a tent baby but i think im okay with not having made one. still crampy and boobies sore. its so boring being the only one in the 2ww cos i have no one to compare symptoms with :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for testing on Friday Fletch!! Friday as in tomorrow!? YAY! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah fletch :test: :test: :test:


----------



## fletch_W

haha. i meant saturday but i will test tomorrow. i feel sick today but could be my take away from last night. havent had one in months and really badly wanted one last night and now i wish i hadnt. i have the runs too so it was def dodgy :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh you never know hun!!! I cant bloody wait for you to test!! i think A BFP for def! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Hi mummy I was wondering where you were I forgot about the Tupperware conference, sorry you are starting to feel sicky I hope you manage to dose up on vit c and keep the germs away x
> 
> Amy you sound much more cheerful today which is great, have fun house hunting x
> 
> Tawn enjoy your playing, sorry you got a bit freaked out but I'm sure everything is fine and baby is nice and snuggly in there x
> 
> Hi maryanne I hope you are well and like tawn says don't worry about reading 50 pages in one go just ask us for a run down, that's what I'll be doing when I'm out of hospital (just
> Preparing you girls) coz ill never catch up x
> 
> Cheryl I hope the cramps ease up x
> 
> Fletch when you testing?
> 
> Bailey I hope you are well, did you get a wrap on the knuckles for not going on the course last night?
> 
> Cupcake I hope work continues to get better for you x
> 
> Cath any news? Are you ok? Xx

:hi: mrs d! are you still pinteresting? i just went on today and have loooaaads written down to make haha!! havent been on in a month! hope youre enjoying your relaxing day :) xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope ur ok... Well my bowels have went from one extreme to the other I now hav the runs. Im excited about u testing.. How many dpo are u??xx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks cath i hope so! 

cheryl i havent a clue lol. i dunno what day i od but if i od on bd day then i think around 8-9dpo but i do know that af is due in 5 days so testing tomorrow or sat should give me a reliable result?? 

im too impatient for ttc! lol even with the relaxed approach! :(


----------



## Tawn

Omg Fletch feeling sick and runny poos were my biggest TWW symptom!!!! eekkk so excited for you to test!! I'm thinking 4th bfp in a row, for sure!!!


----------



## fletch_W

agh! youre getting me excited and im trying not to get my hopes up haha :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Test now hahaha im so impatient with people testing!!! I cant wait to see the lines tomorrow Fletch!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

All great signs Fletch I had those!!!! Yey so exciting, but your right to be cautious, but I really think your gonna get your bfp!! 

Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Fletch, I don't want to make you feel a certain way either way about how things will go for testing... But I can pray that you'll get your BFP. If not this month than next (with me!). Got everything crossed for you that you've made a cheeky tent baby :D

Cath, I'm glad for you that you'll be able to stick to the 'rules' and fall next cycle. Hope you're ok though as these ups and downs can do our heads in (is that a phrase you girls use?). :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better tonight. Bought vitamin c today and dosed up. Going to pounce on DH tonight whether he's up for it or not though - got to keep on schedule! Haha.

Hope you're all having a nice morning!

Amy, how did house hunting this morning go? Did DH love the one you love?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Mummy 'Do our heads in' lol yep i think im the culprit for that haha yeh im ok hun, im more relieved than upset as i know my family wouldnt be happy i caught so early and OH def wouldnt be happy lol! 

How you feeling hun? Just think this time next month we will be in the 2ww together YAY!! Oh and Cupcake is in the 2ww! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> All great signs Fletch I had those!!!! Yey so exciting, but your right to be cautious, but I really think your gonna get your bfp!!
> 
> Xx

are you in the 2ww?? i had no idea!! :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy_2_One said:


> Fletch, I don't want to make you feel a certain way either way about how things will go for testing... But I can pray that you'll get your BFP. If not this month than next (with me!). Got everything crossed for you that you've made a cheeky tent baby :D
> 
> Cath, I'm glad for you that you'll be able to stick to the 'rules' and fall next cycle. Hope you're ok though as these ups and downs can do our heads in (is that a phrase you girls use?). :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling a little better tonight. Bought vitamin c today and dosed up. Going to pounce on DH tonight whether he's up for it or not though - got to keep on schedule! Haha.
> 
> Hope you're all having a nice morning!
> 
> Amy, how did house hunting this morning go? Did DH love the one you love?

thanks mummy. im praying hard too! not that i get a bfp this time but that we all get one before christmas :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I think Cupcake is waiting for AF after a MC. So she'll be joining us with a BFP next month :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Correct mummy, impatiently waiting for the :witch: ATM, but will be ttc next month and in the good (depending on how you look at it) TWW!


----------



## cupcake1981

Fingers crossed mummy but I know it's not my turn yet, so will be hopeful but realistic that I might have to wait a few months....


----------



## cathgibbs

Im still waiting for AF too!! Cupcake you will be with us next month xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Got him!! Haha. Having some awful gassy/AF pains now though so I'm not sure what that's about. Getting to bed now layouts, so don't chat too much while I'm sleeping!

I'll catch up in the morning. x


----------



## Tawn

Hahhah well done Mummy! "got him" ;) Love it! Maybe it is the start of O pains? Do you usually get those?


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch test now I need to see a bfp before I go into hospital haha no don't let me pressure you I'll just come out to a bfp xx

Yes I love pinterest x

Next month is going to be a busy one with you all back ttc, more of you to keep saying test to haha

Tawn vent away we are happy to listen and share your journey xx

Cheryl yay for only one long day left, and boo for runny poos x

Afm it ended up being a couple of hrs in work then I popped m&s for some thin cotton jammies for hospital now back home and cleaning time, my house is a pigsty dh won't clean so I want it nice for when I get out and have visitors


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay glad you got him mummy. Night night xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks MrsD!

Not quite the relaxing day we all envisioned for you! But I am glad you will be able to come home to a clean house post-op. Are you sure you can't Bnb from your phone? We will all be desperate to know you are feeling ok!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mummy that made me laugh! 

Mrs D I hoped you picked up m&s Kievs for tea! I think you should relax this afternoon as you know dh is just honna mess it up while you are in hospital anyway!!

xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can but there isn't an open wifi in the hospital so I'll have to use 3G which is sooo expensive here but I'm sure I can give you a quick update while I'm in there but I won't be reading every post or my dh will murder me x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you are probably right but as long as its clean I don't mind if it's a bit messy x


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs d do they have those pay as you go tvs? My brother had one above his bed when he was in for a week and you put 5pounds in for like 3 days of tv phone and internet?

I tested. Bfn as expected but its only early. Will test again saturday. 

Me and dh are out for lunch so will catch up properly later xxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's is early fletch! PMA! Don't be disheartened hon!

That's a good idea Mrs d we will miss you so much, do that!!

Where is Thurl, I hope she is ok?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww fletch I was hoping i would see your bfp before I went in but like you say it's very early and your symptoms are great so I'm hoping to see a bfp when I log on xx

Have a lovely lunch x

No it's just a normal tv on the wall, but I'll give you an update on 3G and then catch up properly when I'm back home xx

How is today going cupcake? 

Yeah where is thurl?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's dull mrs d, so so dull and still 3 1/2 hours left....

She's gone AWOL, hopefully she'll be back soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think she said her EDD was tomo so maybe she's having a little break from bnb for a few days and will be back soon. 

If you read this Thurl big hugs for tomo, we hope you alright and come back soon! Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww cupcake sorry you are having a dull day but on the bright side it's almost the weekend xx

Thurl I hope you read this, we are all thinking of you and your angel, edd's are never going to be easy mines next month and I'm dreading it. Come back when you are ready xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thurl i hope your ok lovely :hugs: speak to you when you get back, xxxxxxxx

MrsD how you feeling lovely? hope your relaxing??

Fletch its early PMA all the way lovely!! BFP soon for you!!

Cupcake im sorry your day is going pants, i hate that, one more sleep tho hun and the weekend will be here :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh ladies i just went a bit wild on Ebay lol, bought 30 ICs, 2 FRER and 1 CB Digi!! Woopsyy!! haha xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hi everyone

Theres something wrong with my b and b on my phone. I cant seem to read peoples posts. Just popping on laptop quickly to see if there is any news???? hope everyone is ok


----------



## Tawn

Hi Poppy, how was your scan today?!?!?!?! Did you resist the urge to find out the gender!?


----------



## Poppy84

yep, still no idea what it is. baby is fine thank you so big relief!!!!

have there been any more BFPs in last few days?


----------



## Tawn

Glad to hear it hun, that is great news!

Nope, no new BFPs. We are hoping that Fletch is next as she is having some good symptoms. She tested today (early yet) and bfn but we hope bfp is around the corner this weekend or MOnday!


----------



## Poppy84

im keeping my fingers crossed for u fletch. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Poppy is your new avatar today's scan? It's lovely, and how lovely to have a surprise :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy I love the new avatar xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not getting much cleaning done I keep getting visitors and I hung my washing on the line and it's now peeing down doh!


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. we just had a huuuuuge walk round town and i now have two huge blisters! boo! but asda have loads od new offers on! £6 for a pack of 2 frers and 3 for £10 vitamins so i got my mum and me some perfectil skin hair and nails vits and some centrum pre and during pregnancy vits. :) i was tempted to get the frers but i ordered some off ebay last night for £7.70! boo!!

thurl if you read this big hugs sweetie! i hope you are coping okay. we are all here if you need to talk to us. dont keep your feelings inside cos youll only make it worse. :hugs:

thank you ladies for having high hopes for me this month. im still having sharp cramps but my af ones have gone now so who knows whats happening. has anyone tried stella's cidre?? i just had a sip and im in love haha!! i dont want to have more than a sip just in case but i usually hate cider. random sorry lol

sorry the weathers crap mrs d! ill send some of our gorgeous sunshine to you so you can enjoy your day before your op :)

how is everyone else today? are you all finished at work? wheres bailey today?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds good fletch, we don't have an asda otherwise I'd stock up myself x

PMA fletch you have similar symptoms to tawn do still time for bfp x

No I haven't tried the cidre yet x

Did you buy anything nice, new clothes maybe?


----------



## fletch_W

no cos paul was rushing me as he was fishing food shopping and i was faaarrr too warm to hung around the frozen foods aisles :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs D where of you live?? No 3G, no asda!


----------



## cathgibbs

are they Asda own preg vit hun? they are foul YUK! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

no. centrum. theyre cute and pink. asdas stink dont they? i once had some multi vitamins and almost puked at the smell of them xx


----------



## Poppy84

yes my avatar is todays scan. engleburt was sucking his thumb.

fletch i had wierd twitchy cramps 3 days before i got my bfp


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm in the channel islands cupcake, there is 3G but I tend to only tinternet on my phone at home or work so didn't subscribe to a roaming package so it's really expensive, I have to pay per whatever data I download.

No no asda or sainsburys or tesco or morrisons or anything like that boo


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: poppy. its like a shooting pain and it goes from one side to the other and sometimes it shocks me and makes me jump it hurts so much. but i just assumed it was poopy pains or gassy pains. i dunno if youve read back but iv been rather tooty lately :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my goodness mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

He/she is sooo cute, how did you manage not to find out the sex did they have to keep avoiding 'that' area?


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> I'm in the channel islands cupcake, there is 3G but I tend to only tinternet on my phone at home or work so didn't subscribe to a roaming package so it's really expensive, I have to pay per whatever data I download.
> 
> No no asda or sainsburys or tesco or morrisons or anything like that boo

whaaaaaat? so where do you shop?? that sucks about the 3g but dont get loads of charges. we will be here waiting on monday for an update and thinking about you :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh I just noticed you said 'his' thumb?


----------



## MrsDuck

We finally had waitrose at the start of this year and we have an m&s but they are both quite expensive for everyday shopping but we have a co-op


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> He/she is sooo cute, how did you manage not to find out the sex did they have to keep avoiding 'that' area?

The sex of the baby was never brought up. I kept looking to see if i could see anything poking out during the scan but never saw anything


yes fletch- that sounds a little like what i had. i carried on having them for about a week after my bfp


----------



## MrsDuck

I admire your patience poppy xx I'm so glad everything is well with you and baby and he/she certainly looks happy in there xx


----------



## fletch_W

aw im getting excited again haha :) we shall find out either sat or monday, i might wait for mrs d on monday :) xx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Ooh I just noticed you said 'his' thumb?

hahaha
I used to call it 'it' but hubby told me off so now I say his/him even thought we don't really know


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay wait for me :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

If you didn't notice a little winky maybe you should be calling baby she :winkwink: xx


----------



## Tawn

OOohhh Fletch, do you wanna know something? The Stella Cidre is the last alcoholic drink I will have (hopefully!) for the next 8 months! I shared one with DH (just a few sips) the day before my first faint faint line and I felt weirdly dizzy and "drunk" after just a few sips! That is actually what made me test a day earlier than I planned!!! Fx'd all these coincidences are a good sign for you! (PS: I CANT BELIEVE YOU WANNA WAIT UNTIL MONDAY!!!!!)

Poppy, gorgeous scan pic. Now you really have to start decorating! YAY!

MrsDuck, how you holding up hun? So annoying about you washing, same thing happened to me last week! :doh:

Cupcake, how was your day? An improvement, I hope?

Bailey hasn't been on at all today! I hope she's OK! (hahah says something when we worry if someone doesn't sign in for a day!)

Cath, you recovered from your scare yet? You going to tell OH about it or just let it slide?

Everyone else, HI!

AFM, just got back from doctor's appt. My new doc is LOVELY really really great and has put me forward for bloods (first round tomorrow and second not until next Thursday as that is the next available appt they had, boo!) and has told me to book in with the midwife now rather than later because he reckons I will get that early scan and she will be the one to arrange it for me! Midwife didn't have any open appts, though, so will have to wait for her to call me but Fx'd she sees it the same way he does!

It doesn't help ease my mind for right now, but at least it gives me some distractions to get me through the next 2 weeks until (hopefully!) I get my scan. Phew!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wasnt bailey on this morning?

I'm really pleased your drs appt went well tawn I hope you get that early scan xx


----------



## Tawn

Nope, Bailey hasn't been on at all today. I just checked to make sure I wasn't crazy, and her profile says last logged in yesterday at around 11pm.

Hope everything is OK if you read this Bailey!


----------



## Poppy84

yay for ur appointments and hopefully getting an earky scan tawn.

Bailey......we miss u!


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd good luck for 2moro hope you have a speedy recovery after the op x 
fletch fxd for symptomz and testing dont be disheartened by the early bfn i did that with my last pregnancy was bfn day after af was due but bfp 1week after af due and stella cidre never tried it x
mummy glad you got bd i was doing that too early hours of this morning as have had peak on cbfm yesterday and today with painful ov pains from 2am onwards ovary area is sore so hoping have done enuf this cycle as have bd nearly everyday this week 
poppy good for everythi.g being ok with scan dont think i would have been able to not ask the sex but the suprise when baby is born makes it that bit more special
tawn glad you got a nice new doc fxd you get a nice mw sympathetic to the cause and will get you an early scan for some reassurance x
cath sorry bout the bfn but like everyone else said next month will less worrying and will likely make bd more enjoyable too x
bailey just hope your having a lovely day wherever you are x
anyone else i have missed hi and sorry is all i can remember without writing notes plus reminders from page i can see while typing hope everyones ok x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Maryanne, it sounds like you have a great chance of getting your bfp this cycle, I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave: Hope you are all ok and having a good week :hugs:

I'm just calling in very quickly to say hello, I am having a really manic week, the :witch: arrived this morning :cry: and it's my first EDD tomorrow, the thought of it makes me feel funny, but I'm keepin PMA thanks to all you lovely ladies :)

I will be about here on Saturday evening, DH is out with the lads so I can have some proper time on here to catch up on what I have missed :)

Sending lots of :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl :wave: we were all asking after you today, sorry the witch showed and so sorry it's you edd tomorrow time goes by so fast it will be mine on 9th sept and I'm dreading it. Do something nice tomorrow and remember to stay positive :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies you are too chatty... 

Cath a hpt blow out u hav had lol.. U will be testing crazy lady lol..x

Fletch excited about u testing Monday well we both kno it will be sat or sun lol..x

Mrs d can't believe u don't have they supermarkets where u are thts nuts, hope you've had a lovely day. X

Tawn yeah for bloods Hun, hope u get a nice early scan. Cx

Thurl sorry the witch got u...x

Cupcake hope af comes soon so u can get onto ur new cycle..x

Maryanne glad ur doin good hope u see a lovely BFP Hun..x

Poppy ur scan looks great Hun so pleased for u..x

Mummy glad u pounced on hubby lol..x

Bailey hope ur doin ok Hun..x

Afm hoping t get my blood results tomoro the nurse said to call after 2 so fingers crossed...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies how are we all? 

Thurl sorry af arrived hun,big :hugs: for tomorrow,like Mrsd said do something nice tomorrow lovely.

Mrsd how are you this evening? Did you do much this afternoon?

Fletch I'm so excited for you to test,I just know its going to be a bfp!!!

Awwww poppy your pic is lovely :-D 

Tawn how you doing presh? I am soooooo happy that you have a nice Dr and he's agreed to do bloods and put you forward early to see your midwife!!! Yay
!!! I'm not going to tell oh about my scare otherwise he will freak the F out lol

Cheryl I hope your not too tired hun?

Cupcake I hope the rest of ypir day wasn't too bad hun.

Maryanne hey hun,when you testing?

Bailey where the frigg are you?

Anyone else I missed,sorry!!!

Afm,I'm peeing like a mad woman and my boobies are hurting iv come to the conclusion that my body hasn't been used to o for a while so I think its a surge of progestrone (if that's what ee release after o lol) I kinda got promoted in work too so I'm happy about that :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay congratulations on your promotion cath was it from your new boss?

I know it's mad that's why I love going shopping in the uk

I've been cleaning washing and ironing like a mad woman today between my visitors but I got to buy some new jammies ready for hospital x


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening all,

Yey for new lovely doc Tawn! He sounds very supportive, hopefully you didn't have to cry! Fxd for a date for your scan in the next few days. Hope hubs is having a lovely birthday!

Thurl so good to see you hun - I know tomorrow will be hard but remember we are all here to give you our support if you need it sweety. My hubs us out Sat might to we will can have a good chat then if you want to.

Cath yey for promotion hun!! 

Mrs D sounds like you have been house working like a madwoman today, still it will have helped take your mind off tomorrow cx

Fletch stay positive, you never know xx

Cheryl - how you feeling today? Any more nausea?

Shellie, Shelby, Amy - are you all ok today.

Maryanne Hope you caught that egg!

Where is Bailey? How you are ok love? 

AFM my day continued to be dull as, my job is just dull though so nothing new there! I think The :witch: might come soon as I'm really ratty and snappy with hubs and hmthe smallest things are bugging me....but no other signs yet :(

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies!!

Thank you all for worrying I hadn't been on l, I really am a bnb addict haha!!

I had a mega busy day at work, and then straight after my parents came and we went out for tea and they just left with rebus so it's just me and the Baileybubs now, chillaxing and catching up!!

Cath - glad you feel relieved hun, I know it would have worried you the whole pregnancy. But good sign that your body is reacting to all the Oing and stuff, might make it easier for you to pinpoint O next month when you catch that egg!!

Fletch - ooooooh can't wait for you to test again? Did you use fmu today? If not then that bfn deffo doesn't count lol!!

Tawn - im so happy you got a nice doctor that's awesome!! There must be a shortage of them where I live lol!! Fxd the midwife gets you referred for an early scan hun!!

Cheryl - yay for last long day!! Take it easy hun, don't over do things, easier said than done I know!

Thurl - I hope tomorrow goes ok for you Hun, big hugs to you :hugs:

Cupcake - how are you feeling? Sorry if you already mentioned but any sign of the :witch: yet? I hope your work wasn't too crappy today.

Mummy2 - hehe well done, and love the way you said "got him" lol!! FX'd that you are currently creating your sticky bean!!

Mrs d - all my thoughts are with you for tomorrow hun, praying it all goes really well for you. And yeah please update us if you can briefly so we know you are ok, was worried sick last time and desperate to see a post from you.

Shellie - hows things going? You've been quiet for a while, hope you are ok 

Maryanne - did you eventually manage to catch up? Hope you are well!!

Amy - hope you are feeling better now after your worry earlier in the week!

Anyone I've missed I hope you are all ok!

AFM apart from being tired I don't feel pg at all today!! Symptoms come and go I guess so trying not to worry. 

Phew that was another long catch up!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for promotion cath xx

I love new Jammies... Sorry uve had a crap day cupcake. X


----------



## CherylC3

Glad ur relaxing Hun. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's so sweet thank you bailey xx

Bailey make the most of your lack of symptoms and have some food coz I bet your ms is back soon x

Cupcake that's good news the witch is almost here then you can get back to ttc x

Hi Cheryl how you doing? How are your runny poos? BTW my new jammies are a bit granny like but ideal to keep me cool in hospital x


----------



## baileybubs

I did mrs d I enjoyed a yummy tapas tea out with my parents. Now I'm feeling slightly sick but not bad lol!

Hope you had a good day mrs d!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's awful... This pregnancy is defo different, I'm getting they painful cramps but I think its my bowels playing up CSS one min I can't go then the next I'm nearly shitting myself, my bbs are so sore tht when I go over a speed bump they hurt and my nips are sore too...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun I hope you are feeling alright Cheryl. I think that cramping can be a good sign because it means some stretching and stuff is going on, but like you said those bowel problems will deffo be contributing! It's amazing how quickly pregnancy affects the rest of our bodies!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I can't wait to find out my bloods tomoro and get the scan I'm just so worried I keep telling myself the fact my bbs are so sore must be a good thing. X


----------



## baileybubs

Deffo a good thing hun. All symptoms are a good sign that your levels are progressing brilliantly!


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. another few maybe symptom :dohh: i had a nap out of the blue, i have heart burn whilst eating my homemade chilli thats not very spicy and i have the most awful backpain. this will be the last of my symptom updates and spotting cos its driving me mad lol. :( 

i havent caught up just yet im just going out so will do later tonight. love to all xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh tapas yum, you must have spoken too soon about the lack of ms haha. Did you enjoy doggy sitting?

Aww Cheryl your bowels are not your friend this pregnancy. When is your scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

Your symptoms sound great fletch, have a lovely night out x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh fletch it does all sound good though!! I know it's hard to not want to get your hopes up too much to protect yourself from disappointment. I'm praying this is your BFP Hun.

It's gone now, maybe I just ate too much lol!! Just enjoyed some yummy chocolate lol!!
And I loved doggy sitting, rebus is such a sweetie. I think that my Baileybubs happy to be able to relax again now though, rebus was a bit hyper for him!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch your symptoms sound so good!!

Cheryl sorry your feeling so rough hon but its all good (do your bbs hurt when you sneeze, mine did, esp my nips, so strange!) Fingers crossed for your bloods tomorrow!

Bailey Tapas im so jealous!

Mes D are you relaxing tonight? Hope you are feeling ok xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww it must feel like grannies must feel like after handing back the grand kids haha, your poor pooch must be worn out x

Don't mention chocolate my hubby and I have just scoffed a huge bar of cadburys fruit and nut, what is it with me and chocolate at the moment? I don't even have pregnancy to blame doh x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I'm relaxing lying on the sofa watching the hairy bikers I'm pooped x


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - the tapas was yummy but not traditional Spanish, some yummy creamy mushrooms in there though (Cheryl you'd have loved them lol).

Mrs d - it does feel like handing a grandchild back or something lol!! Loved having him but nice to have the peace and quiet, he barked a lot coz he wanted to play lol!! Baileys now fast asleep bless him!!


----------



## maryanne67

Thurl :hugs: for 2moro like mrs d says do summit special hun to remember your losses xx
cheyl fxd for good bloods 2moro and as for pg symptoms they sound good x
cath no hpts for me until af is late hate the disapointing bfns sorry :thumbup: for the promotion does that mean a payrise aswell 
mrsd i hate ironing good luck for 2moro, doing the tidying is a good distraction x
Bailey symptoms come and every pregnancy is diffrent enjoy the break am sure they will come back full force 
Cupcake hope the wirtch stays away x 
i am all caught up altho u ladies move this thread so quickly if have missed any1 sorry bad memory but :hi:


----------



## maryanne67

Meant symptoms come and go phone typos lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I love the hairy bikers mrd d


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch sounding gd Hun..x

It's wed mrs d mm I cud go a fruit and nut. X

Aw bailey they sound yummy.x

Haven't sneezed yet cupcake. X


----------



## MrsDuck

The hairy bikers are trying to lose weight and are using wraps instead of bread like fletch x


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel sick I've eaten so much choc and my head is banging, well I hope it's the choc and I'm not coming down with something not now.

Your scan is Wednesday wow not long, time flies x


----------



## cupcake1981

not sneezed yet cheryl! blimy i sneeze about 5 times a day (not great when preg!)

they are not as much fun cooking healthy food are they mrs d, i loved their mums know best series!


----------



## MrsDuck

No it's not as good this series

What's the thing with sneezing?


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl was saying her boobies hurt and i was just saying that mine used to hurt most when i sneezed!


----------



## MrsDuck

:holly: lol


----------



## CherylC3

Lol il need to try and sneeze lol... I'm off to bed ladies I'm shattered and got a busy day tomoro. Night.,xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone like Peter Kay he's just starting on channel 4, I love the way he always teases his nan


----------



## MrsDuck

Night Cheryl x


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Cheryl x


----------



## baileybubs

Night Cheryl!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got an early start tomorrow so I'm off to bed too xx

Night all I'll update you when I can xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Best of luck mrs duck, will be thinking of you tomorrow. Looking fwd to hearing its all gone well and you are in the mend. Lots of love xx


----------



## Tawn

Good luck mrsduck!!! We will be thinking about you tomorrow!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck mrs d!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping everything goes the best it can for you and you have a super quick recovery xxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Thinking of you mrs duck! Praying for a quick recovery. Im holding off testing until monday for you


----------



## Poppy84

Loads of love mrs d. Thinking of u! Give us an update as soon as u can xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Good luck mrs d hope all goes well x
nite cheryl x
good luck for monday fletch x


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Mrs Duck!

Cheryl, my boobs totally hurt going over speed bumps, now that I am further along that seems to have lessened, they aren't quite as sore.

Now for my update... DH and I went and saw the house this morning and he loves it as much as I do so we put in a contract/bid on it and are now just waiting to see if they accept. Even if they don't I know that, at least as of this morning, there were no other offers on the house and we are willing to pay full price (Just didn't want to start out offering it) so hopefully it all works out and it can be our new home. It will also have to be inspected and pass inspection but we are excited (and a bit nervous) and optimistic! I LOVE the baby's room... can't wait to show you guys pictures of it!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Amy o happy for u..xx

Mrs D il be thinking of u Hun... Hope all goes well. Xxxxx

Afm another broken sleep with the bloody constipation, oh my lord its so hard trying to go :( and this morning just in time for my last long day Im feeling very sick I wish I cud call in sick and b&b all day :) 

Well guys gotta go start at 8 catch u ladies later have a lovey day......xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl you poor thing....do you like ginger? I found ginger tea and ginger biscuits and nibbling on fruit really helped ms....if you like them try them. Plus the fruit might help with the constipation (don't strain, youll get piles!)

Have good day hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you gave added me to your signature :) Thankyou hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!!

How is everyone today???

MrsD I hope operation was as ok as can be and your feeling ok(ish) Big hugs to you lovely and hope your comfortable xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Fletch when will you be testing next hun??

Cheryl, i feel for you hun, ocnstipation is a b*tch!! Drink plenty of OJ!!! What time will you get your bloods back??

Maryanne when is AF due hun? 

Tawn,Thurl,Mummy i hope your ok?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you added me to Cath xxxxx

Hope you are ok today chick! It's Friday!!!!!!!!

How is everyone else? It's very quiet on here lately.....


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh cupcake i missed you out on my post then!!! Sorry hun i didnt mean to!!

How is your day going so far??? Ohhhh i know im so excited aswell!! Eeekkkkkkkkkk i love Fridays although i think its going to be a quiet day at the office lol 

you got any plans for the weekend hun? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

It's going to be 31degrees tomorrow where I am! Yikes!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Thinking of you mrs d! I hope it has all gone really well and you can recover super quick with minimal pain xxxxxx

Cath - how are you feeling today? Still got sore boona hun?

Cupcake - its Friday!! Weekend and no work for you after today, you've managed your first week back well done hun xxxxx

Fletch - :test: :test: lol just kidding, test when you are ready hun. Hope you made a tent baby!!

Cheryl - aw Hun your bowels are not playing fair are they? Someone recommended pear juice to me as being very good but typically I cant find any at Asda! But it's deffo a good idea for the fruit in general. And try not to eat eggs coz they bung you up more! Hope the ms calms down for you :hugs:

Tawn - how are you feeling today?

Shellie - how's the wedding plans coming on?

Thurl - I hope AF isn't being to harsh on you xx

Mummy2 - have the vitamins helped? Did your dh recover from his illness? Have you O'd yet? Sorry for all the questions lol!!

Ttcbabyisom - hope you are ok hun, not heard from you for a while

Maryanne - how are you feeling this morning? 

Amy - great news on the house hun that's lovely!!

AFM - feeling very sleepy again today and got a few dull achey cramps. Plus a bit of a small headache - basically I feel hungover lol!! Except like Cheryl also with the terrible need to "go" and I can't!! Apparently the iron in pregnacare bungs you up more! Oh well a glass of apple juice for breakie it is!
Oh and I have booked my driving test yay!! Just need practice now, so excited! It will be the week before my scan so I'm hoping it will take my mind off the scan if I've gotta focus on my driving for the next 4 weeks!


----------



## baileybubs

Omg bad spelling there, I meant boobs Cath not boona hahaha :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

31 degree poppy, where are you!? And how's engelbert doing?


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> 31 degree poppy, where are you!? And how's engelbert doing?

London! I can't believe it!

Engleburt is good thanx. I'm getting inpatient not knowing if it's a girl or boy. Loads of people have said boy looking at scan pik but iv had dreams its a girl.

One of my best friends told me she was pregnant last night. She's 8 weeks and due 22nf march. 

How r u bailey? We missed u yest


----------



## cathgibbs

my boobs are still sore Bailey, i def think it was just a rush of prog or oes or whatever we realease after O lol!! 

Oohhhh yay you will def have to let us know when the date is hun so we can all egg you on! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath don't worry!!

Lots of plans this WE which is unusual for me I like to stay at home! Family BBQ tomorrow, maybe going to the isle of wight on Sunday....and tonight mailing lemon meringue pie for BBQ tomorrow and hopefully booking our holiday!!! 

What about you hun?

Bailey - sorry your feeling rough, early pregnancy does feel a bit like a hangover doesn't it!! Hope you feel better in a bit!

AFM I've decided to throw myself into a really long and complicated pc of work today as otherwise I get the Friday feeling too bad and switch off....hopefully that will stop
Me looking at holidays to!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Busy busy busy!!!

Where you thinking of going on holidays hun??? I love BBQs!!! Lovely weather this weekend too!!

Busy too hun, got a wedding reception tomorrow night and a christening Sunday morning, must say im really not looking forward to the christening, i cant stand the family their nothing but benefit scroungers and they have asked OH to be Godfather (along with 2 other men!) and my OH has only seen the baby once, after they asked him to be godfather and i thought that summit had gone on with the mother of the baby and my oh before, she never bloody leaves him alone, ill be going to the christening then going straight home to recover from the night before lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Can't believe you are going to that christening Cath!! I'd be telling oh to get lost!! 

Poppy - London!! That's amazing temps!! It's only forecast 21 degrees here tomorrow! Which I'm glad of coz I've got another 12 hour shift to do. I'm well thanks though hun, just cannot wait another 5 weeks. I felt a bit sorry for myself yesterday (plus was at work all day) coz my doctor won't do anything for me, no blood tests, no hcg levels, no early scan and it's really upset me that I seem to have such a mean doctor but he said that there's no point doing any of that coz if I'm going to miscarry there's nothing that can be done. Oh well I'll just have to be patient. I've got this far which is good, but I'm still petrified. I won't be happy til I see my baby on that screen (alive this time) :-( but I guess that's how everyone feels after mc.

Cupcake - you sound like you have a lovely weekend planned!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I was gonna say you are brave doing a christening after a wedding! Still at least you can get home and veg, hope it's over early!

Maybe Cape Verde...ever been? Supposed to be nice and it's the only thing I fancy really!

Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey that sounds like my doc... They just don't understand how much worse it is for us to get to the 12 week scan to find something happened at 6 weeks or something. Would u consider a private scan? I paid £70 for mine.


----------



## cathgibbs

I know girls i really dont want to go, im only going for OHs sake, the family literally make me feel sick, the babies father is sucha nice boy and comes from a really nice family its a shame he got mixed up with the likes of them, oh they want us up the church by 10.30, ill be in my PJs by 1 watching TOWIE and munching lol! 

Oohhh no hun never been, sounds lovely, when you thinking of going?? 

Ohhhh Bailey your Dr sounds horrible, like Poppy said would you consider a private scan?? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey sorry your doc is so unsympathetic hun. Maybe the private scan at say 9 weeks might help you feel better? 

Cath end of sept hopefully! You are such a nice gf going to!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh im on holidays end of september too hun! Bulgaria im going 24 sept, i was just thinking AF should be due that day if my cycles are going back to how they used to be so do i take the tests with me or just wait until i come home?!? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks ladies bailey I think it's the pregnacare thts doing it Hun... Just want to go so bad...xx

Aw cath not the dreaded christening Hun...xx

Bailey are u still taking ur aspirin I didn't kno If I should be taking it still as my blood clotting results came back fine but I'm worried to stop incase anything happens... Wot do u guys think??xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath is Bulgaria nice? Yes I should be due on then (or not hopefully), I prob won't take tests as to me that's tempting fate....if I'm late I'll try and buy one over there or wait til I'm back!


----------



## cupcake1981

No idea in baby aspirin Cheryl? What did your doc say?


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh hun the dreaded christening lol, ill just grin and bear it lol!!

I would carry on taking it, as its uch a low dosage it cant harm you by taking it really can it?

Iv never been to Bulgaria, im looking forward to it our hotel is lush!! its soooo big and got massive pools, knowing my luck it will rain all bloody week!! What date you due on? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Jaw cath It will be lovely Hun...xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies!

Cath & Cupcake, so jealous of your holidays! I know I just had one in May, but that feels like aggggeees ago! Lol


----------



## cupcake1981

No idea Cath...thinking I will be on is all based on the assumption that I will come on next week and that may or may not happen!

Cheryl did you take it with other 2 pregs? I agree with Cath just carry on unless advised not to?


----------



## baileybubs

I was paranoid about that too Cheryl. My doctor won't test for blood clotting disorders and waffled on about no need to take baby aspirin because no reason to think that I have a blood clotting problem (if he bloody tested me we might know lol!!) and it took me a week to get up the courage to take my first tablet coz I was panicking!! But I have read about some women who have had the tests and it's come back clear an still mc'd then next pregnancy taken baby aspirin and baby has been fine. Now it may be nothing to do with the aspirin that these pregnancies were successful but a lot of women, especially from the US swear by it. And as far as I have heard it can't do any harm. My doctor hasn't said either way whether it's a good idea or not but I'm still taking it. I am panicky though in case I shouldn't be taking it. Most other people's doctors though have said it won't do any harm.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I would love to go on holiday!! Supposed to be going July next year to Majorca with oh's parents brothers and families etc, massive family holiday. But not sure if that's happening yet. 

Cupcake I think a holiday will do you loads of good


----------



## CherylC3

Il continue it then cos never took it with the 1st pregnancy and second so worth a try. I just want t sleep fr the next 6 wks. I hate they waiting game. X


----------



## cathgibbs

This is my hotel ladies!! 

Well Cupcake i have worked it out i should be due 24ththis month or thereabouts and my holiday is on the 24th -

Oohh Tawn where did you go on hols hun? How you feeling hun?

Bailey you and OH can go September time next year with baby - babys are free to go lol! 

Yeh Cheryl i would continue taking it, it wont harm either way hun xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath looks amazing Hun...x


----------



## CherylC3

Well heading back to work ladies. X


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh very nice Cath!! Looks lush lol!!

Cheryl I said exactly the same thing to my oh yesterday!! I said I just wish I could sleep for the next 5 weeks and just wake up on the day of the scan. And I'm still taking the aspirin. Don't know whether to tell me midwife next week but I'm pretty sure she'll just tell me I've no need to take it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a nice day hun, dont over do it xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

OOohhh that looks lovely Cath! Will you be bnb'ing or just relaxing with no phone? Haha I can't imagine this thread a whole week without you! I went to Mexico for a wedding back in May (white sandy beaches and turquoise blue sea...ahhhh heaven) and then spent another week on top of that in Seattle visiting family, so no money will be spent on another holiday in my near future! Lol.

I'm doing OK, thanks hun. Yesterday and today I have kind of started getting so nervous, I've started getting crampy and today's hpt was lighter than yesterdays. Bailey (rightly so! haha) just told me off in the nicest way humanly possible on another thread for doing them every morning, but I think because of the ectopic I am obsessed with knowing if my hcg is climbing properly. But like Bailey said, ICs are NOT the way to know that, butttttttttttt not sure if that will make me stop. :dohh: Setting myself up for stress I am, I feel properly crazy right now! LOL 

Cheryl, I think that you should just ask your doctor to make sure they have no issues with you taking it and then if they say it doesn't matter either way, continue on. Who knows if it will be the deciding factor, but as long as you get your forever baby this cycle sod it!!!! :hugs:

Bailey, thanks hun. I know you are right, but my logical head and the crazy pregnant woman living inside my body right now are not agreeing on much :haha: I am getting betas done today at 2:30 though, so we will see what that number is at. Bummed I don't get my follow up until Thursday though! So glad you finally have a day off hun! What are you going to do with yourself!!?!?

Cupcake,............ MMMMM lemon meringue pie! YUM! Send me some? lol


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh you had 2 beautiful holidays then hun!? So jealous!! How long have you been living over in the UK for? Do you visit your family much? have you told your Brother and SIL yet??

Ummmmmm i may take my phone and pay i think its £10 for a bit of internet usage or might just use hotel WIfi or something?

Hahaha im not saying nothing because you all know what im like at poas, but i will say cramping is perfectly normal hun ( i know you have heard that like a a gazzilion times before) try and relax you will get your scan date before you know it and then you can put your mind at ease by seeing bean in the right place  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Tawn I know what you mean, I am very good at telling other people not to be silly etc, and not panic but I am so bad at taking my own advice! I know that I am currently panicking over whether everything is ok with my bubs and I am getting more and more worried about the 12 week scan. But if I were advising someone else in my position I'd be saying "don't worry, it will all be fine. Chances of that happening is so slim etc etc". So don't worry Tawn, I am exactly the same as you!


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I know, it's funny, isn't it! Before I got the bfp I would hear PAL girls stress so much and wonder if I would be that way. WELP, think I got my answer! LOL :roll: 

Roll on 2 weeks!

Cath, I have been in the UK for about 2 1/2 years hun. DH loves Seattle (and so do I and stepson) but when I moved we only had partial custody of stepson and there was no way we could choose to live anywhere but near him. All 3 of us think that maybe one day we would like to go back, but right now I am loving being in the UK and my only complaint is that I can't go back just for a weekend visit----9 1/2 hour flight and like 800+ pounds per ticket make that a NO GO! 

I used to go back a few times a year to see my family, but now that we have just bought our flat, that is very unrealistic money wise. So I decided on once a year and (whoops) April for my brother's wedding was supposed to be my 2013 trip! My dad and his gf (mum passed away) are coming over to visit us for a week on the 26th though! We are so excited!

And no, I haven't told my brother and future SIL yet. I think I will wait to tell my dad (who will blubber like a big baby) and then after my scan to know for sure it is intrauterine before I break their hearts. If it isn't viable, I don't want to tell them that I am missing their wedding, if that makes sense?

Is it just you and OH going on hols?


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I know it's weird isn't it? I was so focused on ttc that I didn't think about how I'd feel about being pregnant!

Is everyone at work today? I was thinking about doing some more wedding stuff but I feel like its pointless at the mo. Think I need to get passed the scan and then I might be able to focus more on what the future may or may not hold! Ooh my friend is letting me take her out in my car later! So excited! My little Suzi Q, love my little car!! Any ladies that drive, what advice would you give on breakdown cover? Should I go with RAC, AA? Any ideas??

Cupcake - where's cape verde? I think I might plan a holiday for next September as Cath suggested. We were going to get married then so it would be nice to have a holiday instead.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn don't worry Hun everything will be fine Hun..cx

I've decided I'm going to switch to folic acid and vitamin d I can't take being constipated anymore... I start tomoro and see wot happens... I think I nd a hot curry to make my bowls move lol. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw enjoy ur wee drive with ur friend I'm not sure about cover I'm a car breakdown virgen lol I don't have it even tho I work in my car lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, normally I'd just call my dad anyway or FIL hehe, my dads mate owns a garage but I guess that will only help if I breakdown locally lol. 

I was taking just folic acid and vitamin d last pregnancy, and there isn't much difference in my bowel movements from last time to be honest but I think mines just a by product of the progesterone and the fact I have IBS anyway so it's probably a good idea to switch from pregnacare Cheryl. Especially if it's painful, mines just more of an annoyance and feeling bloated.


----------



## CherylC3

I just called the drs to see if my hcg levels were back but there not :( why does my dr take so long and everyone else gets there results on the same day.


----------



## baileybubs

Because they don't see the worries of a pregnant lady as a priority the gits!! I'm sure they just think our worries are just caused by our hormones and if they just shush us or wave us away we'll be ok lol!


----------



## CherylC3

It's crap cos if there not back today means waiting till mon :(


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone today? Hope everyone's alright! I just went for a bap and usually when that happens there's pages of chat to catch up on lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Nap not bap :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bap Bailey!

Its so quiet today isnt it :(

I think i have jinxed my holiday as all the deals i found this am have now gone :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no cupcake! Where were looking for holidays? As in what estate agent lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Doh!! I meant travel agent!!


----------



## cupcake1981

There were 2 deals withi budget on first choice this am, both are gone now and i can only get a week or 2 weeks (which is too expensive), we wanted 10 days :(

Gutted, although we might be able to alter leave from work and go earlier i guess!


----------



## CherylC3

God very quiet in here ladies my bloods are 

15dpo 465 
24dpo 12406 

Doubling time of 45 hours so hoping I'm over the 1st hurdle. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey thats so good Cheryl! You just be so happy xx

Yes its so quiet on here today! Boring!

Hope you had a good day hun and are feeling ok?


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. been a massivly busy day today so only just caught up. and now iv forgotten everything :(

cheryl so happy for you!! your hcg doubling :) great news hun

bailey yay for booking driving test! bet you cant wait to get suzy q on the road! :happydance:

cupcake and cath so jelous of your holidays!! they both sound amazing! cupcake have you tried moneysupermarket.com? to compare wheres cheapest to buy your holiday? worth a shot. cath your hotel looks reem! amazeballs :)

tawn, thurl, amy, shellie, mummy i hope all you lovely ladies are well. 

:hi: mrs d when you read this i hope everything with your operation went well. cant wait to hear all the good news when you come back on monday! :) :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey fletch!

Any more symptoms?? Well i have a few options, just need to get on and sort it now. So need a holiday to look foreward to, im sure we all do!

xx


----------



## fletch_W

hi cupcake. well, i dunno if its a symptom as such but i 'napped' from 2-7 lol. i either didnt sleep very well last night or im coming down with something. but i did just notice my nipples are like burger nips :haha: and very red and veiny. but i noticed this last month.

where is cape verde iv never heard of it. xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Burger nips lol you nutter x

It's off the west coast of africa Hun, a set of islands x


----------



## Poppy84

Yay cheryl
That's brill


----------



## fletch_W

ha :) they do though. huuge! 

i just dr googled it, a-ma-zing!! looks totally worth the price to! youl have a brilliant time. and youll get your bfp too :)


----------



## fletch_W

hi poopy! just reading back, congrats on your 20 week healthy scan! :happydance: i admire your will power to not find out the sex! so happy everything is going great for you. gives us all hope that we will get there.

leinzlove and wiggler? how are you ladies? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies!

Cheryl your hcg is doubling very nicely hun,I bet you feel a bit relieved!! Anymore tests next week?

Fleeeeeetttccchhhh......will you please test :-D 

Cupcake,try going into the travel agents hun they sometimes don't advertise all their deals which is pants!!!

Mrsd I hope ypur ok lovely iv been thinking of you all day,I hope your comfortable xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on your hcg numbers Cheryl! Do you feel any calmer now?

Sorry for being a bit MIA today girls, I was clearing out the last of the stuff from our flat for when our tenant moves in Monday, then to the hospital to have bloods taken, then out to lunch with DH where we got in a fight and I CRIED (in public! kill me now) over him telling me to "take a chill pill" with regards to stressing over miscarriage :dohh: And now it has been a busy evening of catching up on work and clearing out the garage! WHEW!

It's been rather quiet on here today! What all you ladies up to this weekend?

Fletch, burger nipples. LOL I thought that was an iphone autocorrect typo!


----------



## Poppy84

fletch_W said:


> hi poopy! just reading back, congrats on your 20 week healthy scan! :happydance: i admire your will power to not find out the sex! so happy everything is going great for you. gives us all hope that we will get there.
> 
> leinzlove and wiggler? how are you ladies? xxx

Thanku 

U will all get here I promise!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn it's your hormones hun, you have an excuse!!

Cath i called them, no luck, might have to go a few days earlier it find another place to go!

Fletch, burger nips....are we back on food now!?!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I'm good was worried it might be twins after googling hcg levels thts no more bloods now my dr believes I'm pg just my scan on we'd :)

Fletch when u testing??xx


----------



## fletch_W

hehe my hubby uses the phrase. he called someone it at school and i found it hilarious. i love being immature at times :haha:

aw tawn, i think id have cried too. being told to take a chill pill in my eyes is disrespectful. dunno if you feel the same but if someone said it to me id think they were taking the micheal out of me stressing. 

cath i wanted to this evening but i wanna use fmu so if i remember tomorrow i will do. if not it will be monday as im busy from the word go on sunday. 

cant believe we havent had a tea/dinner update tonight. are we all feeling okay? lol. cath did you enjoy your kievs?? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cos I've not been fed yet fletch!....hubs only got in from tennis about 45 mins ago and now it feels to late to order a Friday night takeaway!

Tawn I meant the crying was your hormones, you were right to be pissed at that comment! I would! x


----------



## Tawn

Just goes to show that for all the lovely things I post about my DH, he is still a man and doesn't think before he speaks sometimes! Yup, we were "that couple" in the restaurant as I got into a strop over it lol. Eh well, as long as you come out the other side wiser and kinder right!?

No dinner for me yet either! Been too busy! What do you recommend Chef Fletch? lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Definately don't fancy burgers now....


----------



## Tawn

cupcake1981 said:


> Definately don't fancy burgers now....

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl: chef fletch. im not having anything. my nap has stripped me of my appetite. but yes i wouldnt suggest burgers. sorry :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

My Chinese has arrived!


----------



## fletch_W

mm! chinese! my mums bf just informed me there is spam fritter and chips waiting on the hob for me from the chippy. so i might have to bring myself round to eat it. :) then im off for a drink in the local cos my mum is working so gonna go sit with her.

enjoy your evening ladies! speak tomorrow xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Enjoy fletch x

Haha spam fritter, That's proper northern!


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!

Cheryl yay so glad the numbers are good and your doctor believes you are pregnant now!!

Fletch - I took a nap two days before my BFP and the day before I went to bed at 8pm! And I also whipped my boob out whilst sat on the sofa watching tv and said "do my nipples look bigger or darker?" to my oh :rofl: after he finished laughing at my randomness he did say that they were definately bigger and darker (not the nipples themselves the areola).

Tawn - I have also done that with oh, walking down the street last week. Telling him he didn't care and wasnt worried about mc as I'm crying and shouting! The. He said "alright alright calm down, god, stop stressing" in that lovely way that blokes do which only made me worse. And then we walked passed a van and realised two blokes were sat in the van and had heard the whole thing and I was so embarrassed!!

Cupcake - oooh I love looking for holidays though!! It's fun, although don't go on trip advisor and look at reviews of places, there's always some misery guts who will have given a bad review and plus I'm a great believer that a holiday is what you make of it anyways.

Mrs d - hope it all went well, thinking of you :hugs:

Everyone else I hope you are all well!!

AFM - I feel poop. Had a crap driving session with my friend. I stalled a billion times and can't get used to the clutch on Suzi q and I feel like I shouldn't have booked my test coz I'm gonna fail!! And I just had a cry coz I thought that having my driving test a week before my scan would take my mind off it but now I think I'm putting myself under too much pressure having the test before the scan :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

We just booked yey! 20th Sept, 11 nights on Sal, in Cape Verde - cant wait! Phoned up an agent on teletext that were doing the deal we wanted (it had sold out) but the lovely lady put a new deal together for us which was perfect. So excited now!

Bailey i used to find that i had some really bad lessons and some great ones, just hold your nerve on the day and try and relax and youll be fine hon. Oh yeah im pretty sure i got hubs to inspect my nips for changes several times, he happily obliged of course!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's brilliant cupcake! Sounds brilliant! So excited for you!!

It wasnt a lesson I had, it was just practice with my car. Sometimes I think maybe it's my friend that puts me off a bit coz she can be a bit nervy. But she's really kind to take me out. I just feel shit I think. And my oh is at work til late. Think everything is just getting on top of me. You'd think I'd be relaxed after having the day off!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's probably your friend making you nervous hun. Are you taking your test in your car or your driving instructors ?


----------



## baileybubs

In my instructors car I think. Mines an old car so although I know I'll eventually get used to it I'm currently much better and safer in my instructors car. I don't know whether to cancel the test and rebook it for after the scan.


----------



## cupcake1981

See how you feel nearer the time hon?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I guess so. I'm sorry hun, I'm waffling on about feeling shit emotionally and i know I should be over the moon just to be pregnant. Whilst you are still waiting for AF hun, I'm sorry. It's just that everyone on here is so supportive and helpful and sometimes on other threads I feel ignored and noone really responds.


----------



## cupcake1981

Dont be silly! I understand how you are feeling hon, really i do, i will be feeling the same when its my turn. Feel free to grumble away xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thank you cupcake. I try not to whine too much on here coz I know it's not fair when you guys are still ttc, and believe me I'm so happy to be feeling sick, tired, weepy, sore boobs and so on, it's just the fear that's getting to me. 

But on a happier note now, you have a wonderful holiday booked!! Have you worked out how many sleeps til your holiday yet? Oooh maybe you can make a holiday baby!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun the fear is such an awful thing, mc is an horrible evil thing that spoils any future pregnancies, and you had a tough time after your mc, you deserve to be pregnant again now hun.

I'm really cross cos I've just found our deal on the Internet for £175 less, I've looked at so many holidays over the last few days I got confused and just said yes as I wanted it sorted!! So cross!! It was 5 weeks yesterday! Who knows where I'll be in my cycle but yes maybe!! Or if AF comes next week and I get super super lucky I could be preg....won't be making full use of my all inclusive then tho!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks hun, in 5 weeks time you can tell me that you told me it would all be fine lol!!

Ooh and yeah maybe you will already be pregnant!! That would be lovely and it would be sods law too!! I have noticed that a lot of people have got BFPs at times that would seem "inconvienient" if you get me, Tawn will have to miss her brothers wedding, I have now had to postpone mine, and now I bet you get your BFP before your hol so you can't fully exploit the all inclusive, but you won't care coz you will have your little bean!! I don't care at all that I'm postponing my wedding (well I do but I'd out it off forever if it meant this bean sticks lol!!)
That's a bummer about the price though!! But I guess you can't change it now can you? Nevermind hun, you'll have an awesome holiday anyway so it won't matter what you've paid when you are there.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no I'll be away when you have the scan....get the feeling the wont have Internet there!! Haha it's a nice thought but unlikely, I'm not that lucky!! X


----------



## baileybubs

You never know cupcake! And it's not about luck, it's about PMA lol (coming from me right now that's ironic isn't it, the woman who's convinced she will fail her driving test and is petrified of her 12 week scan lol!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Hon by being scared of your scan you're trying to protect yourself from heartbreak again, it's only natural and it would be odd if you weren't afraid....god knows I will be a wreck!!! But you do just have to have PMA and hope for the best. Theres nothing I can say to help that fear go away you just have to wait now and try to relax as stress is no good for you or your baby, but you know that xx

Yes PMA and finding the energy for lots of sex....every other day nect month sounds a lot....I do work full time not sure how I'm gonna fit it in ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yes PMA all the way. And a bit of patience wouldnt go a miss from me too lol!!

Me and oh only bd'd every other day from cd10 to cd21 so it was actually only a total of 6 times. I think maybe we did once before that as well earlier on just for fun lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Well i guess needs must! So romantic!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, it's hard to feel like you can do it sometimes but think if the bubs you will be creating and it will give you that motivation.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I know, was only being silly, lucky we have a very good time together so it's not really a chore!


----------



## cupcake1981

Right I'm gonna go to sleep, so night night. Hope you sleep well xx


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls. you two have been chatty this evening! :)

so i have decided to go home in the morning as i am expecting a frer delivery :) i might test tomorrow but only with an ic first. if i see something then ill try a frer, if not ill try a frer on monday morning. imnervous to test. :/

Love!! i just noticed you catching up again, how are you doing? xx


----------



## love1623

Hi fletch  I was just trying to read threw all the pages ha so many !!! 
I'm doing well and you?? I saw you got a lil bding in and your symptoms seem great!! 
Tawn and bailey and Cheryl congrats !!!!! 
Cath next month is your month 
Mrs d hope you feeling well !! 
Poppy love your scan pic congrats on 20 weeks halfway yay
Everyone else hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## fletch_W

im doing great thank you. gonne be testing either tomorrow or monday depending on how i feel. yeah we managed to tent bd lol. fxd the relaxed approach has worked. glad youre okay! 23 weeks!! thats going so fast! how are you feeling xx


----------



## love1623

The relaxed approach is the way to go  yay I can't wait to see your BFP !
Yes it's going pretty quick .. Im feeling great so far ! Trouble sleeping at night cause I can't get comfy but no complaints here. 
I try to stay caught up with you ladies but you are very chatty !! I love that you guys are all so supportive of each other it's nice to know there are people out there that really care about others and there feelings


----------



## fletch_W

i love being a part of this thread for that very reason. im not embarrassed to share how i feel cos i know i wont be judged. hope you manage to get comfy soon. off to try get some sleep now at its almost 1:30 :dohh:keep popping in i love hearing how all the pregnant ladies are it gives me hope :) xxx


----------



## love1623

Night fletch  I definitely will !!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cupcake: The holiday sounds lovely. The chinese sounds yummy! :)

Fletch: I can't wait for you to test. I'm glad your FRER's arrived... But still don't blame you. I always used a IC first. This month is the one. :) I love your rainbow smiley! :)

Cath: So good to see you! Can't wait to see your BFP! Love your profile pic. You are beautiful.

Poppy: So glad your 20w scan went perfect. :happydance:

love1623: Congrats on team :blue:! :)

Duck: I'm also thinking of you. I can't wait to hear how well you are recovering! :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Dani?


----------



## love1623

Hi leinzlove  thank you! 
Congrats on your lil girl !! Love the pic


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Just sucked in to catch up and wanted to say a generic 'hi' :wave:

Cheryl - from experience with my 2 year old I know now that banana, cheese and white bread 'clog', and yoghurt, pear juice (very sugary and fibrey) help keep her regular, as does a breakfast like porridge instead of other cereals. Try to find some pear juice (it's in a tin in the tinned fruit section over here) and just go crazy with it. When you're feeling better you won't need it as often to stay feeling well.

Will post again tonight when I have a chance. Miss you all! x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning!

I'm off to my 12 hour shift in a mo and thought I'd just give a quick hello and have a good day everyone!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw morning all... Bailey hope ur day goes fast Hun hav plenty of rest. x

I'm working 9 till half 4. X


----------



## baileybubs

Again Cheryl!! You need a day off lady!!!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm off tomoro then wed so I hav a date with my sofa tomoro :) but god Im feeling sick in the mornings the now ant the thot of creamy mushrooms :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun, I'm currently trying to force some wheaties down me before I go to work. I figure it's better to try eating and feel sick than not. 

Just can't wait til tuesday when I'm off! Lol, just had a day off yesterday! I've got plans with my friend after work tomorrow but I'm thinking I'm gonna cancel. It's driving again and I got very stressed and upset last night.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah better to force urself to eat thts wot ive just done, you should cancel, think il be spending any free time I hav in my bed or sofa...x


----------



## baileybubs

I actually feel a little better now I've eaten. And yeah I think I'll just be honest with her tomorrow and tell her I'm shattered which I will be lol!!

Right, off to work! Don't work too hard Cheryl!!

Fletch I'll be checking if you have tested!!

Everyone else have a good day, catch up later xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

I won't hope u sit down loads at urs Hun..x

Il be back on 1ish when I'm home for lunch to see any BFPs :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning ladies hope your days go quickly!!

Fletch.....any news?.....

X


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, :test: hahaha. Any news!

Good morning ladies! I just wanted to say Bailey, your story about yours and Ohs fight sounds pretty much exactly like ours :dohh: silly hormones and crazy fears!

Cupcake, yup! I call if cosmic irony. You are DEFINITELY going to get preggers and not able to partake of your all inclusive! :)

Everyone else, hope you are doing well! It is 28 degrees here, and I am taking DH out clay pigeon shooting for his bday today, then it is yard work for us this afternoon so I prob won't be on too much today, but I will check back in for updates! Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cosmic irony, I love that! I hope it is! Either that I'd I'd love to conceive pur baby on a lovely holiday....lots of peeps fall preggers on hol! 

Clay pigeon shooting...I'd love to do that!

Right I need up get my meringue on my pie! Will save you some Tawn! X


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girls havent been awake long. Dying to pee but waiting for my mum to drop me home first as i want to use fmu lol. Will let u know as soon as i do. Cupcake you will def get a holiday bfp! And tawn enjoy your yard day. Everyone else have a fabby day xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies just a quick update to say all went well but I look like Frankenstein with countless stitches and hubby counted 39 staples. I'm still in hospital for another couple of days coz my neck is weeping. Speak soon xxx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck! great news that your operation went well! hope you have a speedy recovery! speak soon :hugs:

update: big FAT negative :( not even a hint of a line. so im waiting til monday now. im convinced af is coming..


----------



## Poppy84

Mrs d- so good to hear from u. Glad it all went well and hope u make a speedy recovery

Fletch- sorry for the bfn. U never know, it might still be too early xx


----------



## fletch_W

well i just looked at my ic and i can see a line but this happened last month so i bought a totally different brand of ics and then was convinced it was a chemical. i didnt do a frer cos im gonna use it monday. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d glad all has went well Hun. Hope ur ok...xx

Fletch sorry Hun maybe to early..x

Cupcake I wish u were my neighbour baking all they lovely things. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrs D, thanks for the update. Glad that you are doing as well as could be and will be keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.

Fletch, sorry about the BFN, but maybe it is just too early.... hopefully AF will stay away and you will get your BFP on Monday! 

Fxd all around for Monday, it is the next day you test, the day of my 12 week scan, and the day our realtor says we should hear back on the house we put in the bid on. Hopefully Monday will bring loads more luck into this thread!

Bailey, how on earth do you work 12 hour shifts? I am falling apart at the end of 8-9 hour shifts, I can't even imagine, you have my respect and sympathies!!!

Cheryl, you are a hair dresser, right? I have super baby fine thin hair and I have noticed that in pregnancy it looks different (lighter perhaps and just different) but I have noticed that it is also shedding more. I am going to ask my Dr about it wen I go again in two weeks just to make sure it doesn't mean I am deficient in something (but have read that even though it is not super common some women do shed more instead of less from the hormones.) My leg hair seems to be growing faster, it really isn't fair! :wacko: Anyhow, I am wanting to get a few inches trimmed off of it anyway, do you think that will help or do you have any suggestions of things I can do that might help?? Not pulling it back is not an option as most days it is over 100 degrees Fahrenheit here, or at least closet to. (anyone else can chime in too if they have any suggestions, just thought Cheryl (it is you, right that is a hair dresser) would be a good place to start.

AFM- hope you have a great day and that the majority of you get to enjoy a day off work!!! I am off to work in a bit but at least my Saturdays are short days!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I thot most woman while pregnants hair didnt shed until the baby was born and it really comes out then... I'd spk to ur dr but hormones do crazy things to our body and hair. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl,
Thanks for replying. I thought the same thing but then when I did a little research I realized it does happen with other women, it just is not that comment. I am definitely going to mention it to my doctor when I go in a week and a half, mainly to make sure it doesn't mean that baby is pulling too much of some kind of nutrient from Mama and making me go bald!


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, sorry for the BFN hun. A hint of a line is a good start (my ICs started like that at 9dpo) so hopefully you get your BFP on Monday!

MrsDuck, so glad you checked in. Wishing you a speedy recovery hun!

Cupcake, YES, please do! I expect it to be posted through my letterbox in about 3-5 days lol.

Amy, sorry I've never heard of that?! Definitely speak to your doctor to see what they say. Good luck for your scan and realtor on Monday!

AFM, flipping HOT here today. I am melting, literally! 30c+ and not a cloud or a breeze in sight!


----------



## fletch_W

you must all be super busy today. xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey just in from work god it's quiet in here... Where are u all??xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

I literally don't know what to do with myself, the heat here is insane!! I have been to a local carnival today, and spent loads of time by the sea, but now I'm home and literally melting :dohh:

How is everyone?

Mrs D I'm sorry, I don't know much about your story, but I'm glad to hear you're doing ok, take it easy :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Hi thurl. im melting here too. but cant complain cos its always raining lol. i just wish there was a breeze. im working tonight and its gonna be soooooo warm :(

cheryl how was your day? 

its awfully quiet in here. everyone must be out in the sun still xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Fletch, what do you do for work? I'm just reading back a bit to see what's been going on, really sorry to see your bfn, how many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm ok been feeling sick all day but feeling better sinCe I've eaten my dinner... It's roasting here too. X


----------



## fletch_W

glad youre feeling better cheyl. bet this weather doesnt help.

hi thurl. i havent been using opks this month but if i od on or before bding day then im 11-12 dpo so gonna wait til monday. af is due tuesday. i work in a social club behind the bar. so glad i have an electric fan. its going to be busy tonight and im the only staff on! :(


----------



## thurl30

It really could be too early, fingers crossed for Monday. Yay for the fan, hope you're shift goes quickly :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

thank you :). yeah i was thinking it might be. got my last one 3 days after af due so not really exppecting one on monday either. 

must dash i have to get ready. speak tomorrow :) xxxx hope you manage to cool down xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Enjoy ur shift Hun. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening all

Sorry ive been so quiet all day, been at a family BBQ and had no proper internet on my phone! Properly caught up now! Sounds like you are all feeling the heat, luckily i found a nice shade spot in my bros garden, and its been quite cloudy here with a little breeze but were near the coast so thats why! Altho its quite hot in the flat right now!

Mrs D so nice to hear from you, glad you are doing ok hon, thinking of you xx

Fletch - its not a BFN until the :witch: comes hon, sometimes it can take a few days after AF to show, your not out yet. What did you do today, an IC or a FRER?

Thurl how was yesterday, i hope not too painful, are you ok today? x

Tawn how was the clay pigeon shooting, was it fun? 

Where are Bailey and Cath today?!?

Cheryl hope your day went quick? Hows the sickness been? Tried ginger bix yet?

Amy fingers crossed for the house on Monday!

Mummy how are you? Any sign of Ov yet?

Poppy, how are you holding out in this heat? 

If ive forgotten any one i apologise, but im very hot and tired!

xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Cupcake

Sounds like you had a nice day, the shade bit sounds lovely, it's been full on sun and serious heat here today, I'm really burnt too from standing out watching the carnival :dohh:

Yesterday was ok thanks, we went out with some friends and family last night or a few drinks and a meal, then when we got home DH and I lit a candle in the garden and had a couple of minutes silence, then we blew the candle out together, it was really nice :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

thurl30 said:


> Hi Cupcake
> 
> Sounds like you had a nice day, the shade bit sounds lovely, it's been full on sun and serious heat here today, I'm really burnt too from standing out watching the carnival :dohh:
> 
> Yesterday was ok thanks, we went out with some friends and family last night or a few drinks and a meal, then when we got home DH and I lit a candle in the garden and had a couple of minutes silence, then we blew the candle out together, it was really nice :hugs:

Oh thurl... What a lovely idea. I may copy u next month. Thinking of u!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Ps... I am dying in this heat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Poppy, it was really significant, my due date of the next miscarriage is in 4 weeks time so I think we will do the same thing again.

I agree the heat is tough, it's 25c here at the moment, if you're in London then you're not that far away from me so probably got the same temp :dohh: Your scan pic is amazing, so clear x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's so beautiful Thurl. How are you doing today? x


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh my original due date was 28th sept. was wondering what to do but love the candle idea.

It was 30 where I was today. Spent the day in Hyde park sitting under a tree.


----------



## thurl30

Thanks cupcake, I'm fine today thanks just struggling with the heat, how are you doing today?

Poppy Hyde park sounds good, I went to the beach it was the ony way to get abit of air, apparently tomorrow is going to be just as bad!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm fine thanks hon. I'm glad you are doing well today.

When is it gonna go cold again, hate having to go to work and live my life in this heat!!! x


----------



## thurl30

This time next week it will be much colder, highs of 18c apparently, that's much more like it :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Phew!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!

Cupcake - I've been on a 12 hour shift today my dear, too busy to pop on coz we were short staffed! 

Where are all you guys in the uk?? It's nice here but not boiling! Think it's only 20 degrees!!

Fletch - sorry for bfn hun, you are still in though until the witch shows. If you are only 11-12dpo that's still quite early for a BFP! I didn't bother with the IC's at all when I got my BFP hun coz they aren't as reliable so FX'd when you test on Monday it's a lovely BFP!!

Mrs d - glad you are ok and recovering well, thanks for updating us!!

Thurl - that sounds so lovely, lighting the candle in the garden. I might do that also next month. I hope your day was ok.

Cheryl - have you had a nice relax after work?

Poppy - my due date was sept 30th Hun xxxx

Everyone else I hope you are all ok!!

AFM I don't feel preggers at all today, but I'm enjoying it for a change!! I'm not as knackered today, no sickness, but still sore boobs. I'll probably get it all full force tomorrow lol!! I have been feeling weird twinges and pains in my uterus but nothing to worry about. 

I have to have a rant about what happened at work today! One of our other houses has asked if they can borrow a member of staff tomorrow. I have looked and decided who the best person would be and she is another senior. I called her and left a message and told her, very nicely, that she will need to work there tomorrow coz they are short and I've even organised for someone to take her there and pick her up again later. So eventually she phones me back and basically said "I am not going there. I will not go" etc and spoke to me so rudely!!! I hate people who speak to others like a piece of crap so I was fuming. I told her that seen as she was refusing I would have to phone our boss and tell her because someone had to go and I couldn't just allow her to refuse as it sets a bad example to other staff seen as she is a senior. So I phoned out boss and she agrees and told me to tell her she has to go there. I left her a message as she didn't answer her phone and she hasnt called back. My boss has told me that when she comes in tomorrow I'm to send her there and if she refuses I am to tell her to go home. So I've got an interesting morning ahead of me!!!! 

Sorry that was a long ramble lol!!


----------



## thurl30

Bailey that's horrible how people are so rude, I am a call centre manager and some staff I have managed have been just the same, I would never argue with my manager the way alot of people do nowadays, sounds like you have an interesting day lined up tomorrow :)

I am in Ipswich (East Anglia), it's mad temperature here, I have heard today has been the hottest day in 6 years! 

I'm not popping out for a cuppa with my friend (very last minute decision) before I go and pick my hubs up from a beer festival, enjoy your saturday night everyone, speak soon :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey she sounds like a handful, good luck with that tomorrow! When is your next day off, these 12 hour shifts must be killing you!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm actually not feeling too bad tonight considering I've done a 12 hour shift. I have felt worse lol!! But it's weekend so it's been a fairly relaxed day, except for my colleaugue being rude to me!! I'm not looking forward to when she comes in tomorrow morning but I have been given permission from my boss to send her there or if she refuses send her home so I guess it should be simple! I just think its out of order that she's just refusing, and that she thinks I'm such a pushover that I would go "oh ok then I guess I'll send someone else". She obviously underestimated me. And i only rang my boss so I could get permission to make her go or send her home, I dont have the authority to make that decision over another senior but it's exactly what I would have done with any other member of staff. She just got me so infuriated. I believe I said the phrase "who the hell does she think she is talking to me like that?!'" lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope your days not too stressful tomorrow hun.

I'm going to bed now as I have to be on a ferry at 9:30 am tomo so need to get up early (not impressed!), so night night x


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Sorry ive been so quiet all day, been at a family BBQ and had no proper internet on my phone! Properly caught up now! Sounds like you are all feeling the heat, luckily i found a nice shade spot in my bros garden, and its been quite cloudy here with a little breeze but were near the coast so thats why! Altho its quite hot in the flat right now!
> 
> Mrs D so nice to hear from you, glad you are doing ok hon, thinking of you xx
> 
> Fletch - its not a BFN until the :witch: comes hon, sometimes it can take a few days after AF to show, your not out yet. What did you do today, an IC or a FRER?
> 
> Thurl how was yesterday, i hope not too painful, are you ok today? x
> 
> Tawn how was the clay pigeon shooting, was it fun?
> 
> Where are Bailey and Cath today?!?
> 
> Cheryl hope your day went quick? Hows the sickness been? Tried ginger bix yet?
> 
> Amy fingers crossed for the house on Monday!
> 
> Mummy how are you? Any sign of Ov yet?
> 
> Poppy, how are you holding out in this heat?
> 
> If ive forgotten any one i apologise, but im very hot and tired!
> 
> xx

:hi: cupcake. I used an ic cos i didnt want to waste a frer. im gonna use a ic monday too and if its + then ill use a frer but if its neg im just gonna wait for af to show on tuesday and if she doesnt show ill test friday. :)


thurl30 said:


> Hi Cupcake
> 
> Sounds like you had a nice day, the shade bit sounds lovely, it's been full on sun and serious heat here today, I'm really burnt too from standing out watching the carnival :dohh:
> 
> Yesterday was ok thanks, we went out with some friends and family last night or a few drinks and a meal, then when we got home DH and I lit a candle in the garden and had a couple of minutes silence, then we blew the candle out together, it was really nice :hugs:

Thurl that is the most amazing thing iv heard, it made me cry. my due date isnt until november but i will be suggesting it to dh so we can spend a few minutes praying together. did you buy a special candle? xxx

my feet are throbbing so bad but im gonna sit up and watch something on netflix before going to bed. 

speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

bailey im so sorry that woman was such a witch on the phone! kick her ass tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> glad youre feeling better cheyl. bet this weather doesnt help.
> 
> hi thurl. i havent been using opks this month but if i od on or before bding day then im 11-12 dpo so gonna wait til monday. af is due tuesday. i work in a social club behind the bar. so glad i have an electric fan. its going to be busy tonight and im the only staff on! :(

Fletch, if you're pregnant it's more likely that you O'd AFTER BD day, so you could be even less DPO than you think. Fingers crossed it's just too early. Praying for your BFP!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

My computer is being stupid and not loading the page fast enough because of an ad up the top of the screen that's not behaving... So I've just caught up but it's taken ages :(

Cheryl - hope you're feeling better tomorrow and can get some rest soon. Is your stomach feeling any better? Have you been able to 'go'...? (the things we talk about...)

Bailey - that woman sounds awful! You do your thing in the morning and don't back down. Make sure she doesn't stress you out though, she's not worth it. Hope you're feeling ok today.

Thurl - that sounds lovely what you did yesterday for your bub. I might have to steal the idea too for October. It'll be an interesting day actually as I was due on my mum's birthday (and she doesn't know about our MCs). Someone already asked, but did you buy a special candle for the occassion? Might be nice to light it each year xx

Mrs D - I'm so glad to hear all went well. Thanks for checking in and letting us know. Can't wait to have you home and back with us again. Praying for you hun. xx

You girls all make me laugh about 'the heat' over there... :D We have highs of 30+ quite frequently, and we get terrible humidity too so it's a yucky sticky heat. Not today though - it's winter here and I think our top today is 22C (which I KNOW isn't cold!!).

AFM - Tried to BD last night but we had some complications (don't ask!), so it'll just have to count as 'clean out' number 2 for this cycle. Need to get some good BDing in on Monday and Wednesday nights to be in with a chance for a September BFP. We're all feeling a bit better though so that's a plus, and I felt my first little ovary twinges this morning. O day should be Thursday on tracking with my last couple of cycles. God, please let us fall this month... [-o&lt;


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks fletch and mummy2,

I didn't sleep very well last night coz of that cowbag!! I'm worried that she'll put in a complaint about me or summat but I've realised that I don't give a monkeys! They can't exactly sack me or anything for making the decision to help another home! And if they decide that her complaint is valid then all they can do is have a word with me really, plus once I'm on maternity I aint goin back to this job so I should only have 6 months left to work here anyway!!!

Always look on the bright side of life eh?

Right best get some breakfast before I'm off to face the music!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, good luck today, I hope it goes as well as it can!


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck bailey


----------



## Mummy_2_One

You'll be ok Bailey. Plus, you had permission from your boss to say and do everything you've said and done (and will be doing today). You haven't done anything wrong. x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey sh sounds like a right bitch hope everythin goes ok today...x

Thanks mummy well I was up last night trying to poo again. I've had 3 oranges and 2 boiled cups of water hoping to get this moving :(


----------



## CherylC3

So quiet today. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Iv come online for an hour before work thinkind id have pages and pages. Lol 

cath i hope your christening wasnt too bad hun!
Bailey get that woman told  you wont get told off cos she was in the wrong and your boss knows your pg so she wont even bat an eye lid to why you sent someone else. Its the other woman who should be worried about getting a talking to. I hope she gets a warning. 
Cheryl you poor thing, is your back sore? Mine gets really sore when im constipated. What about some fibre? Maybe some high fibre cereal like bran flakes? That should clear you right up. 

Mummy how are you doing? Youll get your sept bfp. 

im still in doubt about a bfp for me. But we will see. I might not even test tomorrow..


----------



## fletch_W

so i just worked out that my period is due tomorrow not tuesday. so i might test on tuesday instead. i was three days late last time and even that was faint. so dunno what to do. i dont wanna see another bfn :(


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

Fletch - I would use a frer tomorrow and if it's BFN just wait to see if AF shows then hun. If you wait to see if AF shows tuesday you'll be wondering all day. The thing is if you don't know when you O'd then you might have AF day wrong hun. Have your cycles been exactly the same length since mc? If I hadn't known when I O'd when I got my BFP I would have been expecting AF a week earlier than when I tested. Does that make sense? But I can understand not wanting to see another bfn so maybe just waiting for AF might be best hun xxxxx

Cheryl - I hope you are chillaxing today lady!

Thanks ladies for the nice comments about my work. And I needn't have worried because she called in sick!!! She is in mucho trouble now coz my boss had to come in to cover her and I've had to write a letter stating what I said to her and what she said to me. And I did nothing wrong so I've got nothing to worry about! Can't believe she called in sick though it's ridiculous!! I can guarantee she will complain about me but it's her word against mine and I know I did nothing wrong. She's the one who raised her voice to me and refused to go and help out another home. 

How's everyone's Sunday? Wet and dreary as mine is??


----------



## fletch_W

my cycles have been exactly 31 days but i guess if i od late then af wont be tomorrow? ill use a frer tomorrow and if its neg ill just wait a few more days. i dont remember feeling any o pains other than after we had dtd so who knows. sorry i keep rambling about it. i wont mention testing again. its annoying me too. 

its wet and miserable here too, was lovely and sunny this morning but i stayed in bed.

how was your shift? cant believe that woman called in sick!! i hope she gets a warning. is she always this nasty and rude? by the way i havent deleted you of fb, iv deleted fb. two tramps that sleep around and have kids for benefits announced they were expecting yesterday, i nearly kicked my brothers computer lol. 

what are your plans for the rest of today xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm I think yeah I'd test tomorrow then if AF has been spot on in previous months. And don't worry about talking about testing, that's the point of this group isn't it??!

The woman at work is known to be quite off with people at times but I always thought it was just her mannerism and I was being overly sensitive about it. She's gonna be a right pain to work with from now on though!!

I'm gonna have a bath and pretty much do nothing!!!
Ice cream vans just been and I got a magnum almond yum!!!

And don't blame you for deleting fb!! I was actually gonna delete fb myself until my 12 week scan just in case someone from work accidentally put summat on there about me being pregnant


----------



## fletch_W

i know but its all i seem to post about lol. i just wish my life wasnt a constant waiting game.

well i hope you dont have to work with her too often. maybe your boss will try not put you on the same rota? 

im glad i have deleted it. iv been wanting to for a while but yesterday tipped me over the fence. i dont think ill be going back on until im 12 weeks. maybe not even then. 

ice cream sounds yummy! iv never had a magnum, iv always been a solero fan. might have to treat myself to one before work :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmmm I love solero too but I have a chocolate craving so chose a magnum and now I feel sick lol!

And don't worru sweetie I've done nowt but whinge about waiting for my scan! This whole pregnancy malarkey is a waiting game isn't it?!

And there's no way of is not working together. It would mean changing everybodies shifts about. It's ok I'm a professional, if she can't be professional it's her problem and if she's nasty to me I'll complain about her, simples!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey thts shocking...x

Fletch u shud use a frer tomoro Hun..x

So I called the chemist lady says dried apricots so my mums bringing them up she said if tht doesn't work take fybogel.. So hopefully I'm sorted. X


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, I think the FRER tomorrow is a good idea! Fx'd for you hun!

OMG, Bailey, how unprofessional of her! I cannot believe that! Doesn't she realize she is just making herself look WORSE?

Cheryl, I really hope the dried apricots fix you right up hun!

Hi everyone else! It was blazing hot this morning I was dyyyying, but now it is cooling down a bit I feel much better! I can't be bothered to do much today though, really fancy a lazy day!


----------



## baileybubs

Dried apricots Cheryl, I hadn't heard that one. Hope they work!! Does your mum know you are pg then?

Tawn - isn't it just stupid! She's just made herself look so bad but I reckon she'll turn on the waterworks and blame me but I'm not standing for it. My boss knows what I'm like though and she knows I wouldn't have been rude or unprofessional. It's pouring down with rain up here Tawn lol!!

Fletch - I'm really hoping you made a tent baby hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies,can't stop long I'm in that christening and its horrendous!!! Chavtastic!!! Just checking in to see how everyone is????

Fletch sorry it was a bfn hun but like you said test Tuesday and you night be suprised!!!

Has anyone had implantation bleeding? I'm confused,yest I had a few patches of brown blood in my nicnacks and nothing since,I was hoping it would be af but nothing since? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Niknaks lol cath when you type you sound so yorkshire. I love it! I dunno hun did you do another test? Xx


----------



## Tawn

Nope, I've never had implantation bleeding with either bfp hun. So not sure?

Uhg, I can't believe you went to the christening! You are a better woman than I am!


----------



## fletch_W

Thankyou ladies for your positivity. Off to work ow xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Argghhhh I feel like punching her,I'm sat here severely hungover and the cheeky cow came over and said quite loud.........Ohhhh don't worry babe,it will happen soon babe,before long you will have a baby in your belly!!! I looked at her stupid and said yes I know,turned to oh and said I'm going!!! He thought I was going to tell her to F Off lol stupid girl!!!

I think ill do a test when I go home,so weird how it went as I was expecting af.

P.s well jell of everyone who had hot weather,we had rain,clouds and humidity xxx


----------



## CherylC3

No she doesn't kno but prob wondering why I'm so ill...x

Aw I've never had implantation bleed either..x

I'm really annoyed with hubby the now he always looks like he's in a mood never spks of our baby, when I say I'm ill he looks at m as if I'm a drama queen, I was up all last night and he never even txt to ask how I was feeling.... And I txt him earlier saying I think this is our forever baby going on how ill I am and he's not got back to me :(


----------



## CherylC3

Cath she is a right COWBAG xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww hun, is he maybe trying to not believe it or summat? I cried (and I mean bawled) at my oh last week coz I felt he wasn't acting like I'm pregnant. I said he might be able to pretend I'm not to protect himself from getting hurt or for whatever reason, he may not even believe it I don't know, but I yelled that "I bloody can't pretend, I can't just think oh well we'll just see if it works I won't get too attached coz I am the one with a baby inside me, I am feeling sick, I am feeling shattered, I am constipated, I am a nervous wreck with every cramp and twinge so you need to stop pretending and man up coz I AM PREGNANT and you need to start acting like a father to be and a caring husband or else I'll find someone else who will" now all that may sound a bit mean and nasty and I didn't mean the last bit but it certainly kicked his arse and made him realise. Maybe try that tactic Cheryl. Sometimes having it spelled out loud and clear (very loud in my oh's case!!) is the only way men understand.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Cath I can't believe you are still there!!! Stupid cowbag I'd have punched her!!

And I think I had inplantation bleeding, do you remember I thought it was ovulation bleeding? Well I think I may have got my o day wrong coz my frer and the digi I did on what I thought was 12dpo were quite dark and the digi normally is only 50miu sensitive which is high for only 12 dpo. It was just a tiny bit of brown spots on my 'nick naks' lol then that was it.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah maybe he is lol pregnancy hormones send u potty lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, in a way I feel sorry for my oh coz one minute I'm dead happy, then I'm crying, then I'm angry, then I'm mega worried lol!! But then I think no it's my body that taking all this on board so he can at least have to put up with a few emotions from me :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone today lol xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls came on yesterday started reading then noticed how many pages an thought oh cant be bothered felt so tired so closed bnb n watched a film instead you girls chat so much but have just read thru but was even more lol.do read in most days tho.
Good to see most of you girls have had a good weekend except bailey with work hassles dont let it get to you hun its really not worth it
Fletch sorry bout the bfn fxd its too early x
Cath that hotel looks fab 
well ladies thats all i can remember of whos said wot so hope no one takes offence am thinking bout you all when im reading thru x
a question. Do you ladies take day of ov as 1dpo or the day after 
everyone take care and hope the rest of this wet sunday is a relaxing one. Oh and im up north near newcastle and its raining laast couple of days were hot


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh cheryl im sorry OH is being a bit useless right now, like you amd Bailey have both said, i think your ohs are afraid of believing the pregnancy incase summit bad happens again but YOU are the one thats pregnant and your the one thats worried 24/7 so as i would say to my oh 'he needs to grow a pair and be supportive' tell your oh that hun!!!

Thanks Maryanne , yep i cnt the day after my pos opk as 1dpo hun....i think i do anywya lol!!

hhmmmmmmm do you see anything ladies?? i see nothing at all! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry Cath, I can't see anything but I am on my iPhone. When did you get the inplantation bleeding, coz it takes 3 days from implantation for the hcg get into your urine.

And hi maryanne! My weekend was ok in the end, just hope things don't get ugly in future for me and this colleaugue!!
Did you mean do you take the day of your positive opk as 1dpo? If I get a positive opk I take the next day as O day, then the following day as 1dpo, does that make sense?


----------



## cathgibbs

yesterday it happened love, well i have no idea what it was tbh, maybe it was some old blood from all the problems i had!??! WEIRD!!!! 

xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Cath i didnt do opk this cycle been using clearblue fertility monitor early hours of thursday moning between 2am to 10am had ov pain so dunno when to say 1dpo and i dont think i can see anything but then think i can so really :dunno: wish i could be more help x
Bailey some men really are useless when it comes to emotional stuff x


----------



## baileybubs

Well then if it was IB then it's too early for a positive, so I'd test again in a couple of days with one of your many many hpts lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what i was thinking too hun but someone told me to do a test and you know me, im not one to shy away from hpts lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

If it was Thursday morning (as in 2am weds night to 10am thurs morning) then I would count Friday as 1dpo maryanne. Although I wouldn't take my word, as I said to Cath earlier I think I got my o day completely wrong, either that or my little bean was a really early implanter!


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> thats what i was thinking too hun but someone told me to do a test and you know me, im not one to shy away from hpts lol xxx

:rofl: you are so funny Cath


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks bailey so friday would be 1dpo then thats makes me 3dpo today Cath im on my phone too so not the best for judging pics x


----------



## baileybubs

Thats what I would say if that were me maryanne. So I hope you and oh were bd'ing lots last week lol!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Bailey lots of bd thru the week think only missed wed night but when showed oh cbfm was showing the egg he obliged thursday morning aswell when was having ov pain and been using a softcup after bd sincce the cbfm started saying high fertility on cd11 just hoping we didnt bd too much lol


----------



## baileybubs

That all sounds really good maryanne. And I don't think that you can be too much hun lol!

I'm watching the goonies!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone.....been to the isle of wight today to the garlic festival.....soooo hot (bit too hot for me) and just got home.....so tired now! 

Hope everyone is ok?

Fletch you sound a bit stressed hon....like you said it took 3 days to see a BFP last time....you could very well still see that 2nd line xxx

Bailey sounds like you had quite a day....hope you are relaxing now....

Cheryl I think it's hard for our OHs to engage with the pregnancies in the early weeks, we're not showing, they've not yet seen anything on a scan, it's just us that feels the weird things our bodies are doing...when is the scan? That will hopefully make him realise what's going on!! xx

Tawn, any sickness or other symptoms yet? 

Cath- I'd have wanted to slap that girl to....I avoid my OHs friends cos they always feel its ok to ask me "when I'm gonna start popping out kids", how is that an ok question to ask? I'd never ask someone that as you dont know what's going on with them....are you relaxing in your sofa now? 

Poppy, Thurl, hope your surviving the heat!

Mummy hope the bding goes well this week and you catch the eggy!

Amy hope you are ok x

X


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> Hi ladies,can't stop long I'm in that christening and its horrendous!!! Chavtastic!!! Just checking in to see how everyone is????
> 
> Fletch sorry it was a bfn hun but like you said test Tuesday and you night be suprised!!!
> 
> Has anyone had implantation bleeding? I'm confused,yest I had a few patches of brown blood in my nicnacks and nothing since,I was hoping it would be af but nothing since? xxx

I had implantation bleeding with this pregnancy. I had a bit of brown, maybe a tiny bit of red, spotting a couple times one day and then nothing... and nothing.. and then a BFP the day before AF was due!

I will keep my fxd for you that this is your month!


----------



## maryanne67

Aw love the goonies but didnt know it was on
Cupcake sounds like u had a good day with lvely weather its peeing down where i am


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I am doing okay, thanks for asking. Trying to get some errands/chores done today but mainly taking it easy as it is my only day off until Thursday and we are sooo short staffed and busy at work right now! 

Tomorrow is our big day... we start off the day with the 12 week scan (DH is going to get to go to this one!) and then we are hoping to hear if they have accepted the offer on the house. FXD that tomorrow is a great day full of happy news!

Glad you are all enjoying your weekends and seem to be doing okay.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake sounds like you've had a lovely day that's great! I'm well jeal lol!! I've worked this morning and had another person call in sick, bloody nightmare I tell you! But I'm going back to my old home tomorrow to work in the morning which should be nice. And it means I won't be there when it kicks off between my boss and my colleaugue lol!!

Maryanne - I recorded it earlier today, love the goonies! And it's peeing down here too!

Amy - yay for 12 week scan tomorrow!!


----------



## maryanne67

Amy good luck for tomorrows scan and fxd you hear good news about the house x


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls! very chatty this aft!

maryanne i just noticed your siggy. if you go onto edit it and put at the beginning with no spaces and it will show up. took me ages to figure it out lol xx

right! im gonna catch up :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi fletch!!

Omg I just cried at the goonies!!! It's the bit where data tells his dad that it doesn't matter that his camera invention doesn't work coz you can't hug a photo!! And then his dad says "you are my best invention son" awwwwwwww blub!! And then chunk loves sloth lol!! I'm such a soft arse!!!


----------



## fletch_W

cath i cant see anything. never had IB bleeding either so i have no idea? maybe it the start of your body getting ready for af? your body might be over sensitive due to your ectopic? wish i could help more. id have told that knobber to fuck off and dug the heel of my shoe in her foot:) what a bitch! 

maryanne yay for 2ww!! :)

bailey and cheryl how are you both feeling today? cheryl sorry about dh. maybe he is too scared to get too attatched? 

cupcake whts a garlic festival? or is that a stupid question? lol its been mega hot here today but peeing down. soooo humid and work was awful i was glistening haha!

:hi: bailey :) you sit yourself on that sofa and put your feet up. its about time you relaxed lady! :gun:

poppy, thurl, amy, mummy2 how are you all?

hope youre okay if you read this mrs duck! WE MISS YOU!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I promise I have not budged from this couch since after I had my bath at 2pm fletch! I swear lol!

I'm watching one CSI before I go to bed too coz I'm pooped and I need to rest to keep this baby growing well!

And mrs d hope you are well!! As fletch said we miss you!!!


----------



## fletch_W

:thumbup: good lass. it scares me when i hear or see ladies overdoing it in early pregnancy. i literally did everything for my friend when we were camping. i even panicked when she picked up her children haha! :dohh: 

i think im getting a sore throat :( :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun that's poo! Hope it's just another pregnancy symptom lol!!

Yeah I'm making sure that when I am not working I am resting, especially when I have shifts like this weekend. Thankfully I'm off next weekend yay!!


----------



## fletch_W

yaya! youre well overdue a weekend for sure! :happydance:

i hope it is but iv stopped spotting now as im getting myself too stressed like cupcake said. i think most o them are in mt head anyhoo.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun I hope that you do get your BFP soon. It's so hard trying to stay positive but not get yourself too excited so you are disappointed too. I know it will happen for you soon hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks :) i think im finally talking myself around to the idea that it will happen when i least expect it. which is why im trying not to worry about it too much and not get my hopes up. i want it to be a surprise. you guys are there so i will get there too :)


----------



## baileybubs

You will hun and I bet it happens sooner than you think xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

your ticker!! i cant believe youre 8 weeks already! time flies!!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

I know! Only 4 more looooooong weeks to wait for my scan lol!! I have to say I'm feeling good though. I've got a good mixture of symptoms, they are on and off at various times, I'm not doing anywhere near as many hours as I was last pregnancy, I am resting much more and eating a lot better. I have a great feeling this is my little rainbow :dance:


----------



## baileybubs

And as you can see my moods swing from one extreme to the other from day to day lol!! Nah I've decided that theres no use worrying and crying (well I'll still worry) but crying over something that hasn't happened is silly. I should enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## fletch_W

:thumbup: goood! this is your ranbow!! look what i saw as i came out of work :):):):):):):)
 



Attached Files:







P120819001.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baileybubs

Awww yay that's an awesome sign!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hiya

So hubs and I decided to go the marina for some dinner as we were too lazy to cook....feeling really unwell now with a dodgy tum and a headache! Too much sun....doesn't bode well for my african holiday!!

Fletch it was like a show with stalls selling garlic, garlic related stuff, other stuff like cheeses, jewellery, art that kinda thing, with does you could watch, a funfair and general merriment. If hoping the wot h stays away for you tomo....and it will happen when you least expect it!! It did me!!! 

Bailey glad to hear your feet are firmly up!!

Very quiet on here this eve! 

X


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Fletch will try editing siggy when i can get on my laptop and like Bailey said hoping your sore throat is another symptom x
Bailey aww goonies is great and hope u enjoyed having your feet up its what ive done for most of today and ive got no e cuse lol
Cupcake sounds like you had a good day and yes it is quiet this evening ive managed to catch up today and post a few times which is unusual as usually so much chatter 
well hoping whatever everyone else has been doing today has been enjoyable x


----------



## maryanne67

Fletch hope the rainbow is a sign for good things for you and Bailey so hoping this is your rainbow baby sounds like it is with all the good symptoms x


----------



## fletch_W

Thank you maryanne. Im glad you ladies are keeping the faith in me cos i dont have much left lol. Ill get there if not this month. Fxd and praying this is your bfp cycle too!  that rainbow is a sign for us all not just me xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Does anuyone know how shellie is?? Havent seen her on for a while xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

I know I haven't been on in several days. I've been so busy working full-time hours (I'm part-time) at work since a lady at work had unexpected heart surgery and so I've basically been coming home, watching a little tv with OH and going to bed. Plus I thought maybe a little break to try and not think about TTC was in order. Did I miss any new BFPs?? 

I've been having a horrible day. It was fine for the most part, but my aunt decided to post a message on my facebook upset that I didn't call her to tell her I was getting married, and making it out to seem like I was a big b*tch! And everyone and anyone of my friends could see it! I only called my mum and best friend, everyone else got to know via facebook. I was so upset I pretty much told her off. I figure she's made me out to look like a b*tch may as well play the part!! I rarely stand upfor myself and let ppl walk all over me and OH has always told me I should more often so that's what I did. And then my aunt goes and does the same thing to my cousin who's pregnant on her facebook wall too! She didn't tell anyone but a few ppl that she was pregnant, and it should be her right to tell who she wants when she wants!! No need to plaster it on her facebook when she clearly didn't want to. And now my aunts daughter is msging me saying I was being harsh. I'm soo angry. I wanna go home and have angry sex with OH cuz i feel that may be the only thing that will make me feel better!! but i'm at work ... Never had angry sex before lol. And I might be getting into my fertile phase to.. maybe ... having iffy cm ... we'll see .... I'm off tomorrow so hopefully I will find time to come back on here!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> Does anuyone know how shellie is?? Havent seen her on for a while xxx

i'm here! just posted above!


----------



## fletch_W

Ha! That was so wierd! I psted that went away and then you posted! 

Iv never had angry sex either lol sounds very aggressive. Dont think youve missed any bfps. Im testing tomorrow and if its neg waiting to see if af shows and if no show then testing friday. Hope you cat ch your eggy  xxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks fletch hope that rainbow rubs off on all of then and you will get your bfp just relax and try not to obsess easier said than done i know coz i obsess all the time azwell lol but trying not to x
Shellie never had angry sex either but sounds fun tho and bet oh wouldnt know what hit him. I hate it when family stick their oar in you can choose your friends but not your family my mil is like your aunt lets her mouth run away with her not bothering who she upsets in the process if the boot was on the other foot she wouldnt like it but hey ho lol and you never know if go have angry sex she might have just done you a favour in that you mite get your bfp fxd x


----------



## maryanne67

Fxd for testing Fletch x


----------



## fletch_W

Thank you.  goodnight all xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Woohoo thanks Fletch it worked :thumbup:


----------



## fletch_W

Hehe youre welcome  cant believe im still up at this time. Iv asked a lady to join us earlier shes suffered two mcs and has no one to talk about it with around her so hopefully she will come join the family


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> Hi fletch!!
> 
> Omg I just cried at the goonies!!! It's the bit where data tells his dad that it doesn't matter that his camera invention doesn't work coz you can't hug a photo!! And then his dad says "you are my best invention son" awwwwwwww blub!! And then chunk loves sloth lol!! I'm such a soft arse!!!

OMG, this made me LMFAO!!!

Gotta love pregnancy hormones!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch?? Any news xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Bfn. Had some af type cramps too so not testing again :-( heres to next month. ill be cycle buddies with you and cupcake  xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh sorry hun,Yeh just wait for af then we can all join each other in the torture of the 2ww next month xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Im lonely in my 2ww. So if i get af i can look forward to us all symptom spotting and comparing xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey!!

Although I'm now wondering if it's a good idea to get preg b4 holiday....don't fancy the thought of a miscarriage on holiday? But I guess I'd only be a couple if weeks along if it did happen.....oh I don't know.....


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry for BFN Fletch...your not out yet tho cx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies..x

Fletch sorry for bfn but Atleast u can symtom spot with cath and cupcake..x

Well ladies I got some fybogel and did a proper poo :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for proper pop Cheryl! Lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats on the poop Cheryl!!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It is one thing I didn't ever think I'd be thankful for lol well I'v got a busy day today had to move a client so I'm working 10 till 9 :( I wish I just had a 9 to 5 job. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, so sorry about the bfn. Maybe you will get a surprise bfp in a few days, and if not then at least you, cupcake and cath will have so much fun all being in the TWW symptom spotting like mad next month! :hugs:

Cath, OMG, what a B*TCH! I can't believe she said that to you! I would have said something back. Good for you for being the bigger person, but I guess your instincts were right about that family!

Cheryl, so glad you got some meds and can finally poo! I thought you were slowing down this week, though? Or is it just today that is busy for you?

Bailey, did you say you have today off! Finally! Glad you get to miss out on the shi*tshow that will be your coworker getting told off by your boss! Whatcha gonna get up to today then? And YES, this IS your forever baby!

Cupcake, I wouldn't not ttc for worry of miscarrying on holiday hun. Just think, you might always wonder if august/september would have been your cycle! And the probability is much higher that you will have a rainbow rather than a mc!

Mummy- where have you been lately? I hope you are ok and just taking a little break. I hope your cold symptoms have passed and you are bd loads to get your bfp this month!

AFM, I had a very busy, and HOT weekend and missed bnb'ing! Lol. Symptoms aren't much at the moment, which of course makes me want to panic because it seems like everyone else just has soo many! But if I go by O date then I really am only 4w+5d today, even though my ticker is by LMP. So hoping it is just too early on and that everything will be just fine when/if I get my scan the end of next week (still need to get ahold of the midwife). 

My ICs are now officially as dark as the control line as of yesterday 18dpo so hoping that is a good sign. Now I just have to wait for my results today from Fridays bloodwork and then do them again on Thursday!

Hope you all are well and don't have a case of the Mondays too bad!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Quick update... doing well, my scan is in 3 1/2 hours. I am hoping to get a bit more sleep first as I didn't sleep that well last night thinking about it. My morning sickness is starting to get better, at times, there are other times that it is still pretty bad. Thankfully though I have only vomited a couple of times, it has been more really bad nausea and some diarrhea which also seems to be going the way of constipation which is also not fun but at least I don't have to worry about baby not getting nutrients.

I have to go straight to work after my scan so am hoping to post a very happy baby/house update when I get home from work this evening! Is it okay to post the new scan picture here (assuming all goes well, which I am feeling PMA it will?) I know it is my avatar but want to be sure it is okay with everyone to actually post it in here too before I do.

Mrs Duck, I know you aren't on here but I have been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing.


----------



## cupcake1981

That's great Tawn, yey for dark lines!!! 

I'm getting worried now that I'm gonna have to have some vaccinations for this holiday which might make have to postpone my TTC....I'll be gutted!!

Amy lots of luck for everything today xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Tawn, she annoys the life out of me!! it all kicked off later in the night OH said, he just sat back and watched it all laughing, thats the type of people they are to have no morals and start fighting/arguing in their own childs christening!!! 

Woohooo im glad your lines are getting darker hun!! When will you get the results back from Fridays test??

Cupcake google it hun and see what ones you will need and if they will affect TTC, i dont think they will though hun as whenever iv gone to get mine done they have never mentioned ttc?? not 100% sure tho!

AFM im just waiting for AF to arrive, starting to get a bit bored now of waiting lol, its been 9 weeks since my shot! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooooo look what i found regarding getting pregnant soon after MTX:

Most of these articles point to the fact that 'yes,' methotrexate can cause anomalies at any dose at any time given, but it is considerably less likely that a baby will be born with anomalies after a failed methotrexate abortion because (1) the dose is much lower than that given in cancer or for arthritis treatment and because (2) the dose is not repeated.

I have done so much research today i feel ok, OBV i want to wait until after AF and after my 12 weeks is up but if what i did have was IB on Saturday I know ill be ok xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Thats great news cath! Fxd its IB now that you feel good about it 

amy everything will be fine. I personally have no problem with it but maybe put it as your avatar incase others find it too hard to see? 

Cupcake please dont think like that. PMA! You will get your rainbow bfp this month  

af got me. I feel so stupid testing now. I dunno what to do this cycle. Whether or not to do opks or not. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

dont feel stupid hun!! You had good symptoms!! Did you feel more relaxed this month? if so dont use opks xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I did but not knowing what dpo i was was hard. But now i know my cycle is still 31 days then i think ill do what bailey did and try dtd every other day from cd10? 

Cheryl yay for doing a poo! Lol so weird typing that but i bet youre feeling much better now 

tawn how are you? Yay for darker tests!! 

mrs duck! Hope youre resting well and recovering quickly xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh fletch- so sorry for the bfn! Really thought it was it month. It will happen for you soon xxx

Amy- good luck at ur scan. I didn't sleep the night before mine either

Cath- it does sound like implantation bleeding. Sorry u had a rubbish day yest at the christening 

Tawn- yay for darker lines

Cheryl- yay for poo


----------



## Poppy84

Cupcake- y will ot mean you can't ttc?


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks poppy. Me too but to be fair we only dtd once so i built myself up a bit too highly lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh if it made you more relaxed def dont do them hun, just BD every other day, we bd every other day even when opks are pos!!

Thanks Poppy, if it is IB and i do get a BFP im afraid of getting a row off my consultant and my oh but i literally thought we were being careful and anyway it takes 2 to tango lol

hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i hope your ok today lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Yeh if it made you more relaxed def dont do them hun, just BD every other day, we bd every other day even when opks are pos!!
> 
> Thanks Poppy, if it is IB and i do get a BFP im afraid of getting a row off my consultant and my oh but i literally thought we were being careful and anyway it takes 2 to tango lol
> 
> hope your ok hun xxx

I'm good thanks- very relieved the weather has cooled down! I had hardly any sleep last night as I was so hot


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> MrsD i hope your ok today lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes... Thinking of u mrs d!!! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh we havent had no nice weather like everyone else has!! Rain saturday morn/afternoon....brightened up at4ish then rain yesterday morning and brightened up in the evening so put clothes on the line - forgot to bring them in and had torrential downpours this am!! Arrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! never mind! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not sure why, maybe the vaccines can cause birth defects or something? I think I need typhoid and hep a booster as I had hep a and tetanus b4 Thailand. App there are 2 diff types of typhoid vaccine oral and injection, and there's stuff on the bet that says to wait 3 monthes after oral, or one month I think after injection.....think it's the same with all
Vaccines that you should wait a month!!!! Im pretty much not gonna be able to try next month whatever now :(

Sorry I'm being self absorbed and should be happy to have a lovely holiday booked, but I'm so gutted :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Can you get the vaccines sorted asap so the month wont feel like that far away then? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww cupcake that is a bummer! :hugs: any way you can call your GP to make sure before you make a decision either way?

Fletch so sorry for the witch!!!! I totally agree with the every other night strategy, it is what DH and I did both bfp cycles (the bfn cycles in between we actually did it MORE around O, but I think that it is true that lowered the quality of the spermies maybe?) Next month is YOUR month! :hugs:

Cath, glad at least if you do get a surprise bfp you will be OK with it. That would be amazing! I can't believe your weather was pants, we were absolutely miserable with the 31 degree heat here! 

Amy, this is such a big day for you! Fx'd for good news all around!

And girlies, as the rule of cosmic irony goes, I came on here to say "I'm stressed with no symptoms" and then went down to breakfast, had a bowl of special k and half a banana. One bite into my banana (which was just a tad over-ripe, but not mushy or anything) the extreme flavor set me off gagging in the sink for 3 mins... :dohh: DH was laughing because of everything that I had said yesterday--I told him "if I do get symptoms remind me not to complain and take it as a sign that bubba is healthy" and then I am trying not to laugh while gagging and heaving and stepson is freaking out wondering what is wrong with me! :rofl: I don't know if it was a one-off thing, but it sure was funny as you get what you ask for :)

K, I am gonna hop in a late shower! Talk to you girlies soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think i had some IV on Saturday Tawn, had some brown discharge in my nicnaks! i will be ok i think lol!!

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh YAY for sickness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it is a good sign!! this will be your forever baby! xxx


----------



## Tawn

OOOHh Cath! I hope that 3 days from now we see your BFP then! Have you talked to Oh about it at all? The possible IB I mean?


----------



## cupcake1981

Did the witch come Fletch?

I'm hoping at least if I got the vaccine this week, that it would be 4 weeks before we go so at least we might not have to worry about being careful on holiday ...that would suck, even if we can't try next month!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

nope, I really dont know what i would say to him? I know he would freak the F out! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies home for lunch...cx

Fletch sorry for af Hun...cx

Tawn yeah for sickness..x

Amy good luck with ur scan..x

Cath yeah for ur research lol... Hope u get a BFP x

Cupcake I'd try and get them now so u can continue ur ttc..x

Mrs d hope you well Hun..x

Where's bailey??xx

Afm I am trying to cut back... Today I got put in a position and had to put people in so I am trying to cut back.... Just forced soup grapes and a dairy milk in hoping it makes my sicky feeling go away. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: cupcake. yeah she got me. a little disappointed but hey ho. next month..

tawn that made me chuckle picturing you gipping and laughing hehe xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh fletch I'm sorry hun but did I read you only did it once?? You gotta bd every other day.....we were NTNP and the month that we did it 5 tines in the week is the week we caught the egg! B4 we'd do it like maybe once or twice and no hint of it!!! Get bding this month and it will happen!! x


----------



## CherylC3

My routine thts worked every time is every second night from cd 8 and every day my OPK is pos..x


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> My routine thts worked every time is every second night from cd 8 and every day my OPK is pos..x

That's similar to us. We did it every other day and then 3 days in a row from pos opk


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi all :wave:

Thanks Tawn - I'm still here... Just been unwell stil and not really online at three right time if day to have a conversation with anyone. Yay for your symptoms! I said a similar thingy to myself after we lost our bub in March. 'When I fall pregnant again I won't complain at all about feeling SO sick! Il just appreciate any symptoms I can get!' Then it only took me a few hours of MS with our second angel to wonder why I had been so mad as to wish that on myself!!

Fletch - sorry AF got you lovely. You didn't get much opportunity to BD last month though, so this next cycle will be your rainbow baby's debut! I hope the witch is kind at least while she's in the building. x

Cath - I believe everything happens for a reason, and if that was IB you had (which from my experience it does sound like!), then bub will be fine and just didn't want to wait it out. A few more days should be all it takes to show up if that's the case... (*reserving excitement for later in the week*)

Cupcake - check with your doctor about the vaccines before you go stressing about it. If they don't ask you when giving then if your TTC or pg then maybe they're fine?

Amy - good luck today. Can't wait to hear your great news x 2

Bailey - hope you're enjoying a relaxing day off today (was that right?).

I know I'm missing people, so I'm sorry about that! :( It's late here and DH is already snoring beside me. Gearing up to O in the next few days with any luck (i think Thursday), so we're just BDing every other night, but it's not really feeling a good as it could so far this month. Probably because we're both not 100%

Had a little cry today as my mothers group discussed organising a joint baby shower for the two women who are both due within a week of my first due date. I'm so happy for both of them... It just really hurts :cry:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, and hi Cheryl! :wave: It wil be awesome when you're able to cut right back hun. Just try to rest a much as you can, when you can, until then.

Plenty of spelling issues in my post above... :s stupid smart phone...


----------



## fletch_W

i only managed to bd once on what i thought was o day, cos we went camping last minute so had no time before and had to do some convincing. it was a long shot. but from cd10 i think every other day is what we will do. 

sorry about the baby shower discussions mummy :( xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for next month then....it will happen hun, legs in the air to!!

Aw mummy that kinda thing is so hard cx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Fletch :hugs:

Next month is your month, for a gorgeous May or June baby x Who knows what a tent baby would have been like anyway - could have been super dirty or something (sounded much funnier in my head...)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you mummy! I do believe everything happens for a reason too, if it will be a bfp i just hope my oh and consultant etc will be ok with me and i hope they dont think we have been irresponsible etc!

Sorry for the baby shower hun :hugs: other than that how have you been xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Cupcake :hugs:

Sleep time for me, it's nearly midnight and I'm exhausted.

Good night xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I'm back!

I hope you are all well I need the good memory of Tawn or cupcake or someone to give me a quick overview as I must have a hundred pages to catch up on with you chatterbugs and I've only been gone since Friday! xxx

Well I went in at 8am Friday went into surgery about 10.30am and woke up at 3.30pm. I have been cut across my thoat and continued up each until behind my ears then I've been stapled back together again as apparently it is the best way of getting the neatest scar (my consultant so I just found out also does cosmetic surgery, which explains why his scars are so neat) but at the moment I just look like Frankenstein minus the bolts!

The consultant thought he had put my body through enough on this visit so there are 2 suspect nodes which I need to have tested for possible cancer which he hasn't removed as they were very difficult to get to and he didn't think they looked cancerous, so its more of a waiting game just now.

I had to have 2 drains in my neck running along the wounds which hurt like hell removing, one yesterday and one today (they just pull them out!).

If anyone isn't squeamish and want to see a photo of my neck hubby took some photos yesterday which I can show you?

I tried to post a quick hello I'm ok but was a bit out of it so not sure if it worked??

Well I've been home less than an hour and needed to find out what you bumpettes have been doing??

Fletch I see the witch got you I'm sorry hun x

Mummy sorry you are still not well, but good on you for still bding, I hope you get that eggy x

How are you all?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh yeh i wanna see MrsD!!! I really hope your feeling a bit better now though lovely? do you feel a bit more positive about it all? when is your next appointment now? Sounds like you have been through the wars lately lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Mrs d is back!!!!!!!
Do glad everything went well. I'm sure the suspect nodes are fine and u have nothing to worry about. That's brill that he was a cosmetic surgeon and knew how to make it neat xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Mrs D so nice to see you are home, we have missed you! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ok dh has abandoned me at home then gone back to work so I'll get them from him when he gets home and I'll post them.

My next appointment is Friday to give bloods then next tuesday to have a look at taking my staples out and maybe the cell removal from the other 2 nodes too??

I can't face another surgery so I really hope they are cancer free.

My face is ok too, I don't look like Ive had a stroke, it's so creepy the consultant said he kept moving nerves to get to nodes and different bits of my face would twitch. They are so clever.


----------



## Tawn

OOhh MrsDuck, welcome back! I want to see too, I love that kind of stuff! lol. So glad you have a good surgeon and hoping that everything is smooth sailing from now on! So glad to have you back!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you I've missed you all too, I was really bored in that hospital but I was so drugged up I couldn't really bnb


----------



## MrsDuck

What have I missed?

Anything major....any bfp's?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw are you in a lot of pain? x


----------



## Tawn

Ok, a quick run-down for you MrsD!

Fletch-unfortunately AF caught her today. :hugs: But she is enjoying a more relaxed approach to TTC and is just going to bd every other day during her fertile period next cycle

Bailey- is working hard and having some drama with a coworker. Fortunately the coworker is in the wrong so Bailey doesn't have to worry. She is almost 8 weeks now!

Cheryl- is really struggling with pg symptoms (ms and constipation) but has some medicine to help her "go" so feels better now. Her betas look really good and are doubling as they should!

Mummy- is feeling a bit under the weather but recovering. Now she is waiting to O in the next couple of days.

Cath, after her pg scare last week, she read some info that says she should be safe if her and OH did conceive. Now over the weekend she had what she thinks might be IB, so gonna have to wait a few days and do a HPT to see if she gets a surprise BFP!

Cupcake, is still waiting for AF. Unfortunately, she isn't sure whether she is allowed to ttc after the vaccinations she has to get for her upcoming holiday. Hoping it all works out for her!

Shellie, is waiting to O, I think she is due to O in a few days.

Maryanne, is in her TWW. She is about 3dpo! Fx'd!

Poppy, is melting in the London heat :) Her scan went beautifully and bubba is right on track. She resisted finding out the gender, I don't know how though!

Thurl, made it through her angel's DD. :hugs: her and her DH lit a candle in the back garden for their angel. So sweet and touching!

Amy- has her 12 week scan today and will hear back about the offer they put on a house they want to buy. Big day for her!

Me- I am trying a new approach to this pg, I've decided I have plenty of time to cry in the future if something goes wrong, and right now I am going to do my best to try and just enjoy being PAL and feel grateful (even though sometimes it is scary!) Just found out my midwife is on holiday this week, though! So going to have to try and see if my doctor will refer me himself for my early scan, rather than waiting agggggeeeeessss. 

UMMMM, I think that is mostly everyone?! If I forgot someone I am so sorry!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Tawn your amazing lol!! i love how you rememeber everything""

Im also loving your approach to this pregnancy,i think ill be doing that when i get pregnant next!!! xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mummy2one :wave:

Welcome back mrs d glad ur out Hun... We hav defo missed u...cx

Cath I'm sure ur oh will understand if ur pregnant and I wouldn't care wor the consultant thinks..x

Tawn yeah for remembering so much. I really hope u get ur early scan Hun. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks Cath! 

Yeah, on another thread someone posted something that struck a cord with me. I realized I cried and fretted SO MUCH for 4 months ttc after my miscarriage, it was all I wanted, and now that I have it all I was doing was crying and fretting that it was going to go wrong! I was making myself miserable frankly!

So now, when I feel twinges in my tube or don't have as many symptoms as I'd like, or see a slightly fainter than I'd like HPT, I can't stop myself from having a moment of mental anguish, but frankly until I have a bad scan, beta result or blood/serious cramping, I am going to enjoy it! 

I've even decided to announce it after we find out it is intrauterine, because I might NEVER make it into 2nd tri, who the hell knows?! But I do want to share the joy and excitement of this baby with my family and friends, who will be over the moon for us and want to share the experience. Plus, if I do miscarry again, I know I will need the support to be able to talk about it, not feel like it is my dirty little secret I hide away. 

Long rant, but does that make sense?!


----------



## cathgibbs

that makes perfect sense hun and i totally agree with you!! thats the best way of thinking about it all and i think i will follow your motto!!

We will be keeping it a secret, only because OH mother told EVERYONE and then we had to tell everyone i had MC and had people coming up to me all smiley saying 'Oohhh how you feeling!?' etc and it just really upset me but i dont blame you for telling them hun, let everyone join in on the happiness you have xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Woah Tawn!!! Such a good memory!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd good to see you back hope the suspect nodes are ok and no further intervention needed i dont mind you posting piccies xx
Tawn mega memory you got there and so you should enjoy your pregnancy x
Fletch sorry the witch got you but think of the fun bding this cycle to make your rainbow x
Cheryl glad you feel better now hope you can keep the constipation at bay x 
Mummy hope you catch the egg fxd x
Cath if you get a +hpt im sure all will be ok and like Cheryl says i wouldnt worry what the consultant thinks x
Amy cant wait to hear about your scan x


----------



## maryanne67

Everyone else :hi: sorry my memorys not as good as Tawns


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn said:


> Ok, a quick run-down for you MrsD!
> 
> Fletch-unfortunately AF caught her today. :hugs: But she is enjoying a more relaxed approach to TTC and is just going to bd every other day during her fertile period next cycle
> 
> Bailey- is working hard and having some drama with a coworker. Fortunately the coworker is in the wrong so Bailey doesn't have to worry. She is almost 8 weeks now!
> 
> Cheryl- is really struggling with pg symptoms (ms and constipation) but has some medicine to help her "go" so feels better now. Her betas look really good and are doubling as they should!
> 
> Mummy- is feeling a bit under the weather but recovering. Now she is waiting to O in the next couple of days.
> 
> Cath, after her pg scare last week, she read some info that says she should be safe if her and OH did conceive. Now over the weekend she had what she thinks might be IB, so gonna have to wait a few days and do a HPT to see if she gets a surprise BFP!
> 
> Cupcake, is still waiting for AF. Unfortunately, she isn't sure whether she is allowed to ttc after the vaccinations she has to get for her upcoming holiday. Hoping it all works out for her!
> 
> Shellie, is waiting to O, I think she is due to O in a few days.
> 
> Maryanne, is in her TWW. She is about 3dpo! Fx'd!
> 
> Poppy, is melting in the London heat :) Her scan went beautifully and bubba is right on track. She resisted finding out the gender, I don't know how though!
> 
> Thurl, made it through her angel's DD. :hugs: her and her DH lit a candle in the back garden for their angel. So sweet and touching!
> 
> Amy- has her 12 week scan today and will hear back about the offer they put on a house they want to buy. Big day for her!
> 
> Me- I am trying a new approach to this pg, I've decided I have plenty of time to cry in the future if something goes wrong, and right now I am going to do my best to try and just enjoy being PAL and feel grateful (even though sometimes it is scary!) Just found out my midwife is on holiday this week, though! So going to have to try and see if my doctor will refer me himself for my early scan, rather than waiting agggggeeeeessss.
> 
> UMMMM, I think that is mostly everyone?! If I forgot someone I am so sorry!


Thanks for the run down Tawn I knew you had a fantastic memory.

Fletch sorry the witch flew in, I hope your every other day bding will do the trick this month xx

Bailey 8 weeks!!!!! How time flies. Sorry your coworker is being a cow-orker xx

Cheryl Im glad you got some meds to sort out your bowels and yay for great levels xx

Mummy I hope you are feeling better soon and come on O xx

Oooh Cath a surprise BFP would be great when you testing or are you already? xx

Cupcake when will you know if you can ttc next month and where are you off to on your hollyhocks?

Shellie keep bding xx

Good luck maryanne, I hope you got that eggy xx

Poppy gorgeous scan pic, I'm glad all is well xx

Thurl sorry you reached your edd, a candle in the garden is a beautiful tribute xx

Amy how did the scan go and was your offer accepted?

Tawn you have the perfect attitude, enjoy every moment (I'm sure everything will be just fine) xx

I feel like I haven't been away xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

How are you all doing?

Mrs D good to hear you are doing well, I have everything crossed that your next tests are all fine :hugs:

Tawn so pleased to hear your doing ok and taking a different approach to this pg, I have a good feeling about this one :hugs:

Fletch sorry af arrived, I am only on CD5 so we are very close this cycle, perhaps we will be in the tww together as I O so late :hugs:

Cheryl Yay for the poo :dance:

Mummy sorry to hear about the baby shower talk, I know what you mean about being happy for them but hurting, the main thing is you are getting through these conversations and everytime you have to deal with them you will get stronger :hugs:

Cupcake I have no idea about vaccinations, but I bet you can find all the info you need by googling it :hugs:

Sorry I have missed people, I'm typing this in a hurry, but :hi: and :hugs: to everyone I have missed x


----------



## MrsDuck

As requested here are a couple of pics of my very swollen, blood splattered, spotty neck
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0093.JPG
File size: 112.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0094.JPG
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Mrs D it looks so sore you poor thing. Big hugs. I am off to Cape Verde a month today but am worried the Typhoid vaccination I need may delay my TTC by 1-3 month whether I have it via injection or orally (hoping for jab as that's just 1 month).

Hey Thurl....how are you hun? X


----------



## Tawn

Oh MrsDuck that looks so painful! You are one amazingly tough, and positive chick! I don't think I have heard you complain once about all of this! :hugs: When do you get to get your staples and stitches out?

Hi Thurl! We miss you around here!


----------



## thurl30

Mrs Duck you really have been through it, sending you massive :hugs:

I'm ok thanks Cupcake, finding it very difficult to sleep in the heat at the moment, it has cooled down a few degrees today but I don't hold out much hope that tonight will be any easier to sleep. I have just got home from work and put dinner in the oven, I'm so hungry I'm just willing it to hurry up :)

Thanks Tawn I miss being around here too, I chuckled reading your banana incident :) All symptoms are good you just have to remember that :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

The weather is horrible isn't it, so sticky and hard to sleep.

Cape verde lovely, for anything special or just a holiday? I hadn't realised typhoid put ttc on hold, what does it do?

Thurl enjoy your dinner and sending you :hugs: too x

I have to have bloods taken on Friday then on Tuesday the consultant will see if the staples are ready to come out. It is sore, much more so than after the first op, I'm not looking forward to having them taken out


----------



## cathgibbs

Sweet Jesus Mrsd that looks soooooo painful!!!! Your so brave,I mirror what Tawn said your so positive and you haven't moaned once,your Amazeballs!!!!!!!

Yep I'm testing already lol bfn so far which I'm slightly gutted but I would prefer af to show up,been having a few niggles on my ectopic side so I'm hoping af will show soon!!

Hey thurl!!!

Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn only only briefly read the posts during the day...did you get done MS? Yey if you did!!

I know Thurl it's far too hot for me to :(


----------



## cupcake1981

No mrs d, hubs and I just decided to treat ourselves as we can't sell the flat and have had a horrible few weeks...bit extravagant but we've been saving and saving and need sonething nice! Found lots of stuff on the net and it's the vaccinations that we should wait to ttc after....but tbh I was having second thought about ttc b4 holiday anyway as I didn't fancy something maybe going wrong while we're away anyway :(

You are so brave mrs d, hopefully the scar heals soon so you can start getting your bio oil on it again :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's normal to have niggles though isnt it?

Is your ectopic side your dominant side?

'amazeballs' I love it x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake it looks amazeballs hun, you'll have a wonderful time x


----------



## Tawn

I'm not sure if it was real ms Cupcake, but I did end up gagging and heaving (and laughing at the same time----kiiiiinda awkward and uncomfortable! lol) over the sink after taking a bite of my banana today. The smell and taste was sooo strong! 

I'm still not convinced it wasn't all in my head though lol!

Cath, I had/have twinges in my tube of my ectopic side especially around O and AF. I think it is the scar tissue maybe? But, as long as you would be happy with it, I am praying for a bfp for you soon! Bailey is right, hcg doesn't get into your urine for 3 days after implantation, so don't get sad yet!


----------



## Tawn

Amazeballs.... just because MrsD got to say it twice, I wanted to say it too! LOL


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d looks very painful Hun. Cx 

hope u ladies are well I'm just in dinner on I'm knackered don't start till 12 tomoro :)

Cath sorry for the bfn but I kno u will get ur pos next month. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Doesn't matter if you're physically sick or not, feeling sick is ms! Such a great sign hun!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm enjoying hubby cooking dinner again, he cooked us lamb chops with veg tonight yum


----------



## thurl30

I just had hotdogs :happydance: very quick tea which is my fave after a late shift! :)

Hi Cath, hope you're ok, I have my fingers crossed for you x

Mrs D enjoy your dinner x

I'm going to catch up on some of the celeb big bro episodes I got recorded now, catch you all later xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yum hot dogs. Enjoy your bb, chat later xx


----------



## cathgibbs

you are amazeballs MrsD!!!! 

Just came on here quick whilst oh is in the bath......Can anyone see anything? p.s sorry if im p*ssing yu off but i always have line eye so need a second opinion lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

p.s i had chicken kievs and garlic potatoes and salad, thats twice iv had kievs since fletch was talking about them lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Chicken kievs again? Before fletch mentioned them when was the last time you ate them?

I can't see anything cath but I'm on iPad and it's a small image x

Are you doing one each morning now til bfp or af?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I can't remember the last time,maybe in my teens lol??

For some reason it came up small,just every am till af hun I did poas twice today tho loo woops xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum Cath I bought some more when I was in m& s earlier :)

I cant hun I'm afraid .....


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch look what you've done lol

Once a day yeah right :winkwink: haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha their lovely nom nom nom have to try m&s ones tho!!!

It's ok love I'm secretly hoping for bfn as I'd feel better ttc after af,how you feeling? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch look what you've done lol
> 
> Once a day yeah right :winkwink: haha

:rofl: you know me so well Haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

M&s ones are the dogs!

Lol I don't think fletch was entirely responsible for the all the Kiev chat!


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd that looks absolutely awful you have been in the wars and no complaints your so brave hope its not too painful when they take the staples n stitches out and lamb chops yummm
thurl hot dogs yummm lol
you girls have put pages on here just since early aftrnoon so still reading x


----------



## maryanne67

Chicken kievs yumm i love food talk lol im not having anything as nice as that goona try a tin of cambell cream of celery soup with buttered bread havent trird celery soup so dunno what its like
Cath i dont see anything but im on my phone fxd crossed it turns out whichever your heart truly desires x
Mrsd hope your having as comfortable a night as possible back in the comfort of your own home with your oh x


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> As requested here are a couple of pics of my very swollen, blood splattered, spotty neck

Woooooah!!!!!!!
Mrs d you are so brave. I can't believe what uv been through


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh Maryanne that still sounds nice tho hun,healthier than my meal lol

I'm watching a programme on the riots its making me so angry ggrrrrrr xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm just watching frontline police, it's amazing the things people do and then are let off with a slap on the wrist


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm shattered ladies I'm off to bed night night xx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!!

Just finished a 13 hour shift and I am pooped!! Had a good evening though, we ordered kebabs for our tea at work yum!!
And it was fletch who inspired all the kiev talk, it made me eat mini kievs that day!!

Amy - I hope the scan went ok hun xxxx

Mrs d - you are back yaaaaaaay!! And yowzer that looks painful!! You really are so brave and I agree you are amazballs!!! You haven't complained once!! FX'd those other nodes are absolutely fine! :flower:
And I love what you did there too "cow-worker" :rofl:

Tawn - I think what we both read in the other thread has really changed our thoughts. I feel exactly the same now, if it does go badly I will have plenty of time to worry and be sad and cry then, I am enjoying every little moment with this little hobbit for as long as he is with me (I've decided it's a boy) whether he is with me a few weeks or the rest of my life. Of course I will still be petrified the few days before the scan but I can't change that!
And I know what you mean about if feeling like the ms is in your head. I ate a magnum ice cream yesterday and felt really sick afterwards but just told myself it's coz it was an ice cream and it was sickly but I know thats not true coz I eat ice cream all the time and it doesn't make me feel sick!!

Cheryl - so glad the fybogel worked, did it taste horrible though? Yay for a real poo!!! :loo:

Cath - yeah your oh will be fine about it if you are pg and hour consultant may tut but who cares? He'll still help you and when you see that little bean on that scan noone will give two hoots about the tutting and stuff.

Cupcake - sorry about the vaccines hun! But I'm sure you will have a lovely holiday!! And you could make a holiday baby if you get the thyroid jab! FX'd!!!

Thurl - any symptoms??

Shelby - How's things going at the mo?

Mummy - It's not been my day off today sadly, but it is tomorrow yay!! How are you doing hun? What dpo are you now?

Shellie - hi there!! I think you should be able to tell people you are getting married in whatever way you want. My mum told me off (in a nice way though) for putting my wedding date on Facebook before calling my aunty, so I told my mum that the purpose of Facebook was to tell people things and to join me in the 21st century lol!! Hope you O soon and catch that eggy!!

Fletch - so sorry for the :witch: hun but yeah I also did the every other day bd'ing and then on the three days I had positive opk's. And so did Cheryl, poppy and Tawn who are all pregnant too so the method works!!! Oh and yes I did stick my legs in the air and used preseed too lol!!!

Have I missed anyone???

AFM - my coworker handed in her notice!!!!! Not because of the incident with me but it's been building up. But get this - my boss asked me to write a statement about it all and leave it in the management office. So I did. This morning she phones me (as I was working at another house) and says she can't find it did I write it. I said yes and the senior who was working last night said it was on the desk when she left at 10pm......but it's vanished!!! Someone stole my statement letter!!!! 
And also I feel like you could pop me with a needle I am so bloated!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Good night Mrsd I hope you get a decent nights sleep lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I often wonder if there's a word limit on these posts but clearly not looking at my mammoth catch up there!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Was it something I said lol! I come online and everyone logs off lol!

Hope you all sleep well anyway ladies, or have a good day mummy2 and Shellie!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hiya just thought id pop on and say hello xx

hope your all well as can be :0) 

well after a right fanny on getting ds passport we finally have it and we are off on hols on the 30th aug till the 6th sep to the cost del sol! even though that means aiden missing his first half days and first full day at school but im sure it wont matter! there was a balls up with the booking of the hol long story short i put in wrong date lol!!

anyhoo im just sat and fancied a drink and all we had in is carlsberg red wine and champagne... and i hate the first two lol so im sat drinking champaz lol

as for baby making side of stuff my hpt are still pos but only if you really really look saying that i havnt done one for a few days so its probs gone now but we have been dtd but not using anything and not activly trying im going to coventry next month sometime to see dr quenby again but we are not in a hurry at the mo just enjoying some non baby focused time x


----------



## maryanne67

Hope u enjoy your hols Bump and should be good to have some relaxing non baby making bd hope the appointment with the goes well x
Bailey has been quiet on n off last couple of days well done on the mammoth post cant think why anyone would steal your statement but least the cow-worker is gone hope uve got your feet up after that long shift bloat is uncomfy but good symptom x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks for remembering me Bailey, been feeling a bit left out on this thread :/ Been to see a private gynae today which my Mummy <3 paid for and he's made me feel loooooads better about everything and more importantly given us the go ahead to ttc again as of today :) Hope you are bearing up, can't wait to be joining you with the the ms :)))) x


----------



## maryanne67

Sorry your feeling left out must admit i did abit when i first came on here but i stuck with it carried on reading regular and got the courage to start posting more and these lot are really supportive. I think maybe because there are quite a few members its hard to remember everyone and they are so chatty anywhoo hope ur having a nice evening good the gynea made you feel better you will symptom sharing in no time x


----------



## Tawn

Shelby I'm sorry you feel left out! I think because there are so many of us and we chat so much, most of us just look back at the most recent posts to respond to just because we can't keep track of it all :hugs: hun. I am glad your consultant made you feel better and gave you the green light to ttc again!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: It'll happen. I just know it! I'm sorry the :witch: showed her ugly face. I hope this brand new cycle brings your :bfp:! Lots of :hugs:!

Cath: I had IB with 1 out of 3 pregnancies. Old blood is a great sign. I had two tiny spots of red that I almost didn't notice. It still took 2 days to get my BFP. It's an excellent sign of implantation. :) I think I can see a line... tilting the screen back. :wohoo: I so hope this is the start of your BFP! :wohoo:

Bailey: I can't believe that woman. They should fire her... Yay for 8 weeks! I hope the next 4 go fast for you. :hugs:

Shellie: I hate when ppl do that on FB. How insensitive and unappropriate of your Aunt. :hugs:

Duck: All my thoughts and prayers remain with you, hun! I'm sorry you are going through all this and I hope you are now cancer free. :hugs: That looks terrible... so painful. :cry:

Tawn: I love that you will share the news. I agree with you 100% about sharing the news. I outed my pg that I MMC and I wasn't sad that I did. They were lovely weeks of joy and sharing with family. I was going to be devastated with my loss either way, whether I shared or not. :hugs: This baby is forever hun! It's so hard TTCAL and PAL. :hugs:

Bump: Have a lovely holiday! It'll be good to getaway! :hugs:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mrs Duck your neck looks so painfu! I hope it heals quickly and that they got all your cancer!

fletch sorry af got you. hopefully its the start of a bfp cycle!

I'm in bed gonna go to sleep soon but wanted to say hello to everyone! didn't have that "angry" sex after I got home from my evening shift last night as OH was in a pissy mood and wasn't being very nice to me. he apologized this morning, so all it good now. Spent the day at a friends house and they just got a pool so we spent a few hours doing that! then when we got home we BDed :) I've been having a mix of watery/ewcm and creamy cm so I may be getting into my fertile phase in the next few days.

hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Shellie: I hope you O soon! This is the month to catch your eggy! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

First of all, Mrs Duck, I am so glad to hear you are doing as well as can be expected, that looks so painful and you are one incredibly strong and brave woman!

Here is my update, sorry it took so long, I went straight to work after my appointment and then went to bed really early... am up now because I woke up to pee, was feeling a bit sick, and wanted to update people.

We are a plum now and our scan went amazing yesterday! We didn't do a formal NT scan but they took measurements and those looked good, baby's heart beat was good, basic anatomy looked good, and baby is right on track with growth! It was so amazing to see our little one, this was the first time DH was able to go with me, and we could have looked at the baby all day long! 

Baby was wiggling around but also uncooperative and would not go into a position that made the NT measurements easy. My DH said, you know that is our child, it is stubborn! 
They eventually got all the measurements they needed and baby being uncooperative just meant we got to see it longer.

The tech was calling the baby it or baby the entire time but for one portion she started calling it a he, made me wonder if perhaps she saw a hint of something? Time will tell. Our next scan is at 16 weeks and we are hoping to find out gender then... guess in the meantime are very welcome!

We don't know about the house yet, we are still waiting to see if they accept our offer.... sounds like they are trying to get things nailed down (they are relocating) so they can give us a reasonable/accurate date. We are supposed to hear tomorrow(today now) or Wednesday. I am not sure how long we will wait, probably for awhile because this house and neighborhood are our favorite, by far. I think I would be more upset about not knowing but I am so excited to have seen baby and get a good report that I don;t really care about anything else!

We are over the moon that little one is doing so well.
 



Attached Files:







EPSON003.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cathgibbs

bfp - i am so scared i cant stop shaking xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! :hugs: That is how I was when I got my BFP too! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I shouldnt be pregnant yet amy :-( Too soon after MTX :-( i am pooping myself xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I am sure things will be just fine. If your body/this baby decided that it is time then maybe they know something your consultant doesn't. I know you are probably terrified but try, I know how hard that is, to just be grateful for every moment and for this chance to be pregnant again. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I should be grateful as there are ladies on here dying to be pregnant I just can't help but worry :-( my oh must have super sperm xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh Amy loving the pic you attached hun

Leinz I hope everything is ok with you?

Awwww Shelbysioux don't feel left out hun,like the girls said there are so many of us and we all chat so much its hard to keep up xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww shelby I'm sorry you were feeling left out, it is hard to keep up on this thread. I agree with what Tawn said, don't feel you have to read every post you have missed! I tend to read the last couple of pages just to see what the current conversation is about.
I am glad your Gynae visit went well hun and yaaaaaaay for being able to ttc again that's awesome!!!!

Ok Cath wtf?!!! If you will excuse my language lol!! But do not panic!!! Remember the reason why you shouldn't ttc after mtx.......because the lining of you womb isn't thick enough? Well every woman is different, and their lining grows at different rates. You have been taking vitamins and folic acid galore to build it back up and you are only a couple of weeks away from sept. That baby will be fine, just try to relax and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant. Get an appointment with your gp ASAP and tell him/her your worries and don't panic, please!!! And finally congratulations, despite all your panic this is the unexpected BFP that will be you forever baby :flower:

Right I'd best get going, sorry I've missed everyone else, will catch up later but got my booking in appointment yay!!! 8 weeks today. Oh and I woke up feeling so sick :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I stopped taking the vitamins as they were foul they were the Asda ones euurgghh but iv gone thru 2 boots folic acid bottles (60 fa in each bottle) can you see a line Bailey? I feel physically sick with worry,ill see if I can get an apt tomorrow,I'm just dreading telling oh and thats not how its suppose to be?

Oohhhh you excited?!?! Yay for waking up feeling sick hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I can't actually see it coz I'm only on my iPhone and if I make it bigger it just goes super blurry but I'll have a look on my laptop (brand new one which I am purchasing today!) later. And don't dread telling oh, it's not like it's your fat, both of you made that baby!! Can't you get in the gp today? Just so you don't have to worry as long? And stay away from doctor google please!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I love this site cause you can make it lighter etc https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=46897 Oohhhh new laptop,check you out woman,iv got a stupid pc lmfao I can't today as I doubt they will fit ne in,ill do another test later and if its def dark ill ring,actually Dr Google has been useful this time,American drs tell their patients to start trying once levels are at 0 so that's ,a good thing xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well as long as its only good things Cath!! How long has it actually been now then?
I really think it should all be fine, it's just scare stories the whole "3 whole months". Just think that if that was IB then you aren't even 4 weeks and baby has just implanted in your uber healthy womb lining. If this baby was meant to be then it was meant to be Hun!!

And yeah my laptop is literally 15 years old!! And I was gonna get an iPad but I thought they are too expensive for what they are!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thankyou hun you have put my mind at ease  just popped into boots to see the pharmacist and he said it should all be ok but for peace of mind i need to go to the Dr or my consultant and get a shot of folate acid and a test to see what level they are at i told him that iv done loads LOADS LOADS of research and i know in america they say its ok to try after levels hit 0 etc he said thats true, for peace of mind get the injection so im going to ring my GP now to see if i can come in tomorrow for it xxx

Oh yes they are def expensive for what they are!! Im so jealous of your new laptop, where you getting it from hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Wow congrats Hun.. My ics were like thts for days when. First got my BFP..x

Bailey fybogel works a treat Hun, but I think il nd to take another sachet.l to be honest it's the only thing hti hav drunk tht hasn't made me gag lol..xx


----------



## cathgibbs

can you see it Cheryl? Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

I got a whole bottle of that in my house from when i didnt go for 9 days,if we lived closer you could have it although i might need it as i havent gone since saturday. How you feeling hun? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah still sick and hoping I go properly today again. I can see it Hun. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless you, keep taking that fybrogel hun, hopefully things should start 'moving' on their own soon, you got a nice late start today havent you? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath wow that's amazing, I'm really glad you are feeling a little more reassured about things now, like everyone else said everything will be fine xxx oh and 9 days!! Lol xx

Bailey sorry I keep missing you, wtf about your statement letter but at least she is going, have fun laptop shopping xx

Shelby sorry you feel left out hun, it certainly wasn't intentional we are just chatterbugs and I know it's easy to fall behind with what's being said xx

Hi leinz, I'm glad you are well xx

Amy lovely scan pic and I hope you get the same great news with your house xx

Maryanne how are you?

Cheryl I'm glad all is getting better with the poo situation and bailey I loved your toilet smiley xx

Cupcake where are you this morning? X

Mummy are you having something nice for your dinner (I think it's dinner time with you)? x

Fletch are you working today?

:wave: Tawn and everyone else xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD!! How you feeling today lovely? Did you have a nice sleep??

Yep 9 days!! I was in agony!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was because when i had the infection it was stopping me from eating so i didnt eat much for 9 days but when the infection went i had one twix and .....oh dear things started moving!! 

Thanks hun, like everyone has said if its meant to be its meant to be, iv also come to the conclusion i must be super fertile and oh has super sperm lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Super sperm I love it and yup everything will be fine with bubs this time xx

I feel really bad today I'm uming and erring on whether to phone the hospital but I don't want to be admitted again. Having spent 4 days doing nothing but lying down in hospital I think I overdid things on going home and my neck is now quite swollen and more bruising has come out, but I'm ice packing every hour for 5 mins and it's gone back down a fair bit but I'm not on half the amount of pills I was while I was in hospital either and I know my neck got worse before better when I went home after my last op but hubby is at work all day today so I'm just a bit scared. I think I'm staying in bed today x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww MrsD if your in pain hun give them a call, i know you dont want to be admitted again but maybe it might be better cause they can give you stronger meds? give them a call and see what they will say, is hubby with you xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah 12 o'clock start. X

Aw mrs d if ur in pain I'd call the hospital. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Cath- in going to say congratulTions . I know it's all going to be fine! U must be very fertile! Have u told hubby yet?

Any- congratulations on ur scan. Glad everything is looking good. The 'he' was proberbly a slip of the tongue as they prob can't see anything that early.


----------



## Tawn

Awww so much to catch up on!

Cath, I can kinda see it in one of the photos, did you get a frer hun?! How amazing, a miracle baby! You must have conceived that one time you started dtd properly during your crazy OPK period! ANNNND, the IB most likely means it isn't ectopic this time! :hugs:! That is fabulous!

MrsDuck, I know this is annoying but if you are worried and in pain you really should call the hospital. Just to check what they say. Since you are home alone today, you don't want to take a chance with an infection or anything! :hugs:

Amy, gorgeous scan pic! So happy bubs is right on track. Fxd for the house hun!

Bailey, good luck at your booking in appt! And a new laptop, big day! Lol!

Everyone else, good morning! The luck is definitely back, so all you ladies waiting to O better get those OH's and DH's because it's rainbow time for Lucky Thread!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby has just popped home to see if I'm ok and I feel a bit better now, the swelling is going back down I think I just need to take it easy (my problem is I've got ants in my pants and can't sit still when at home) 

Hi poppy :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies, i just rung the dr now and shes ringing the gyny ward to see what i need to do next!! Nope havent told OH I dont know when im going to tell him! ARghhhhhhh!!

How are you both this morning? xxx any ms Tawn? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath he will be fine and excited like you, don't worry xx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Hubby has just popped home to see if I'm ok and I feel a bit better now, the swelling is going back down I think I just need to take it easy (my problem is I've got ants in my pants and can't sit still when at home)
> 
> Hi poppy :wave:

Hi mrs d! I'm home today too! Less than 2 weeks left of my holiday. Glad ur feeling a little better. It's sweet of hubby to come home and check on u


----------



## cathgibbs

Im glad your feeling a bit better hun, take it easy, put your feet up and watch Jezza Kyle and munch on lots of nice things lovely! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's exactly what I'm doing cath, watching jezza, in my jammies in bed. I haven't even showered or brushed my teeth yet, how yuck is that but sod it I can't be bothered at the moment x

Poppy your summer holiday has gone sooo fast, only 2 weeks left! Have you got anything nice planned?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

Glad you rung doctors Cath. Are you getting excited now?

Good that you are relaxing mrs d, if you feel bad at any time though ring the hospital.

Tawn - how are you doing now hun, any more gagging on bananas lol!!

How's everyone else this morning?

AFM - I had the nicest midwife ever at my appointment!! She was so lovely!! Had my bloods taken and my blood pressure done and it was 100/60!! How good is that!! It's almost bordering on low!! But she said its perfect. I asked about the baby aspirin and she said that she doesn't think it does any harm but to ring my doctor and ask them coz he knows better than she does. And now I'm just going to ring and book my scan!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great bailey, I booked my midwife appointment for thurs but will get my booking appointment in the post. X


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I am glad your midwife is lovely! After your not-so-nice doctors, you deserve it!

Nope, I haven't eaten yet today and I feel fine. TBH, my positive attitude is slipping a litttttttle bit this morning, I was having a lot of twinges in my ectopic tube last night and my hpts seem to have plateaued at a certain darkness so :shrug: We shall see! Also annoyed that my doctor hasn't called with the results from Friday's blood test, I called yesterday and the results still weren't in so hoping to get a call today. I am hoping my doctor himself will call so that I can ask him to refer me for the scan because the midwife is on holiday (of course!) lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's fantastic news I'm glad you have a lovely midwife and great news on booking your scan xx

Cheryl I hope you're appointment goes just as well on Thursday and I hope your midwife is just as lovely xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Tawn try not to panic hun twinges are normal and stop poas you'll only cause yourself more anxiety I hope your dr calls and can book your scan for reassurement for you xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn don't worry Hun I get af type cramps Hun I'm not going to worry unless I see blood or get bad news. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I am really happy.

Dont panic Tawn, remember that mantra of enjoying the pregnancy hun, it will all be fine. I had a slight panic yesterday coz I felt fine all day despite working 13 hours and I thought "where have all my symptoms gone" but then I remembered what I'd said about being happy to be pregnant. That little beam is snuggled in the right place hun xxxx

Oh and almost forgot, according to the midwife I got my edd wrong, I am
8 weeks + 1 and due on April fools day 2013 lol


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl how are you feeling about tomorrow? All of our pregnancies are sounding perfectly normal aren't they, so we WILL all be holding our rainbow babies in April xxx
I'm gonna buy some fybogel later, see if it helps!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey im so glad everything has gone good with the Midwife!! YAY!! when will you get your scan now? 12 weeks is it?

Tawn dont give up your PMA!!! twinges are normal hun, keep chasing your Dr up for an early scan, you need one sooner rather than later dont you hun.

Awww MrsD its not rank at all hun, your not very well so you just lounge in bed all day hun you deserve it!!

My Dr rung me back, she spoke to a diff consultant and he said 'she was warned not to get pregnant for 12 weeks but as she has been taking high dosage of FA she is very low risk of abnormalities' i felt like a naughty school girl!! believe me Dr i would much rather have waited but this is literally an accident!!! i wont believe it until the tests go dark cause right now they still are mega faint xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Booked my scan for sept 20th......4 weeks and 2 days to go!!! Only 30 sleeps lol!

Cath - that's good that he said you are at low risk for abnormalities, was the doctor and consultant ok then. Did they reassure you?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh that will fly by now hun!!! not long at all!! Ill be on holiays then but ill pop on to check the pic!!!

Hhmmmmm they did a little bit, im literally feeling sick with worry tho, i hate people being pissed off or annoyed at me and i know my consultant and my OH will be really pissed off :-/ xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath everything will be ok Hun..x


----------



## CherylC3

Well I feel sick as a dog I can't believe how rough I am it's awful so I'm hoping tomoro goes well but it's at 9am so early il be puking in the waiting room :sick: or shitting myself cos fybogel has made them extra runny :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Hiya, I have really bad signal on my phone today, for some reason my 3G has disappeared :( so just popping on quickly to say hi!

Cath - congrats!!!!!

Mrs D - call the hospital, at least you will know you are ok that way xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Cupcake

Cheryl i literally loled then hahaha :rofl: not that your feeling rough because of the shitting yourself bit hahaha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol if only I didn't hav to go to work my other pregnancy I couldn't even tell I was pg but this it's mental. I'm really thinking twins cos my hcg is so high and making me feel so sick.. And hubby just thinks I'm a lazy drama queen. X


----------



## Tawn

OOOOhh Cheryl the thought of you having twins makes me so giddy! So you have a scan tomorrow right? You should know then! EEK!

Cath, I can't believe you haven't done a FRER yet! My ICs stayed shadow light from 9dpo-12dpo, getting only marginally darker each day, and then at 13dpo bam! Obvious 2nd line. Can you PLEASE frer and post pics hun?! Heheh

Bailey, 30 sleeps and you will be 12 weeks! How amazing is that?!?!? And I love that you are having an April Fools baby! WHat a great bday for the hobbit!

Thanks for the kick in the bum this morning girls. I slipped a little today (I think it is realizing my Dad will be visiting from the US for a week starting Sunday, and I hated the idea of something going wrong while they are here), but am determined to keep up that mantra. Like I always tell people "fake it until you make it"


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww Cheryl you poor thing but I did lol at the shitting bit xx

Bailey 30 sleeps will fly by xx

Cath that's great that your risk is only very low, probably no higher than anyone else, try not to worry and try to enjoy being pg and don't let the thought of being told off take away your excitement xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha do you think you will see anything on a frer tho hun? AF not due until sunday? i wont be able to do one until tomorrow now with FMU, i only have the 1 FRER see, about 60 ICs and 1 digi lol 

Good im glad your feeling better!! how long is your dad over for hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you MrsDuck - i bet your all thinking 'oh just shut up and enjoy it' lol i will when i see lines progressing and after i have told OH but i cant enjoy it just yet :-(

MrsD when did you say your next apt is hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's it Tawn I see your PMA has returned. Your dad visiting will be lovely xx


----------



## Tawn

He's coming over for a week, then onto Paris for a week (lucky!) We have tons of fun things planned, so the good thing is it will help the time pass and when they leave I should be 7 weeks! 

My IC looked just like yours at 9dpo and I did a FRER at either 10 or 11dpo and it was pretty obvious. A light but clear line. So......... no pressure, but FRER tomorrow! lolololol


----------



## MrsDuck

No we're not thinking that at all cath, we totally understand your concerns xx

I have bloods taken on Friday and stitches and staples taken out on Tuesday x


----------



## MrsDuck

That should be lovely Tawn. Are you getting your own back on cath haha xx


----------



## Tawn

Lol, she totally had me testing early, so tit for tat I say :winkwink:

MrsD, have you had many visitors? Or are you finally enjoying some rest/ peace and quiet?

Cath, believe me, I'm not thinking that! Have you read my recent posts about what a mess I have been? :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn it will be fab when hes here, is he coming on his own?? 7 weeks!! you should have had your scaan by then, what will you do if your scan date is when your dad is here? Will you tell him?

LMFAO ill do it tomorrow hun i swear 

MrsD i wouldnt blame you if you did haha i do my own head in sometimes! will it hurt to take the staples out? 

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol you buggers everyone will be getting their own back on me now haha!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I've had visitors and phone calls galore when I was in hospital and now at home which is great but it takes it out of you constantly talking.

Yes I'm sure it's going to be painful having them removed, I screamed at the drains coming out!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> lol you buggers everyone will be getting their own back on me now haha!! xxx

:rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

oh i bet it did hun, were they deep into your skin??

OMG i just cried in the toilets in work, my oh rung me to tell me our friends are having a little girl, they have been trying for 2 years to get pregnant when i got preg first time she just said ' congrats' and carried on washing dishes, all she has done is smoked through her pregnancy and Nicky told me that he was watching her drink in the christening. All i wanted was a little girl (now i dont care what i have!) but to think that even though she has done all the wrong things everything has worked out fine, it was like a kick in the balls to me :-( HMPH! xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> oh i bet it did hun, were they deep into your skin??
> 
> OMG i just cried in the toilets in work, my oh rung me to tell me our friends are having a little girl, they have been trying for 2 years to get pregnant when i got preg first time she just said ' congrats' and carried on washing dishes, all she has done is smoked through her pregnancy and Nicky told me that he was watching her drink in the christening. All i wanted was a little girl (now i dont care what i have!) but to think that even though she has done all the wrong things everything has worked out fine, it was like a kick in the balls to me :-( HMPH! xxx

That would upset me too!!!! It's not fair that some people smoke and drink and don't appreciate what they've got.


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, just made me so upset, she thinks its perfectly normal! the whole family are the same, all smoked through their pregnancies!

Ladies i think that BFP this morning might have been an evap, just done another IC and it was neg, even kept my wee in for ages! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh man, Cath, what a rollercoaster ride for you! How long did you hold you wee for? Maybe cause you are sooo early on at only 9dpo, even a long hold isn't enough? Was it very dark yellow?


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i know! hmmmmmm med yellow?? I heard somewhere before that evaps cant be inverted and when i inverted mine the line is still there?? sorry if im annoying you all girls, i got no1 else to talk to about this, literally NO-ONE! haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=46897


----------



## Tawn

Hmmm not sure hun. Tbh I didn't see much on the pic you posted, but if I tilted my screen I saw a whisper of a line which reminded me of mine at 9dpo. But since it is so faint I can't tell if it has color or not? 

I think evaps are after it has dried tho, did your line come up by 5mins? 

And no worries, that is what we are here for! Which outcome are you hoping for most hun?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i done the test, then brushed my teeth then looked so literally it showed up after 3 mins? maybe 4? 

Hhmmmmmmmm i really dont know?! I would be happy either way, think more towards a BFP but i would be grateful for a bfn?! does that make sense lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Haha I totally get what you mean. Well I just looked back at the test I posted that first time, and yours looks so similar I have to think bfp hun! Especially if it was still wet and only like 4 mins gone.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, i might hold my wee in all afternoon until i go home then test with an IC, ill use a FRER in the morn if i see a line tonight :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No not annoying at all that's what we are here for xx

I can see a line on that one, I hope you get the result that is going to make you feel the most comfortable cath, does that make sense, if you are going to be going out of you mind with worry coz its a month early then for your own sanity I hope it's an evap with you having your bfp next month xx

Are you going to do a frer in the morning?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha You answered me before I posted x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha thank you hun, how you feeling? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I was having a blonde moment I only processed the ic comment doh

Feeling ok thanks, had a steady flow of visitors today but finally got a moment to myself. I still haven't got out of bed but I feel much better and the swelling is reducing thankfully. I'm scared to have a shower whilst I'm here on my own so I'll wait til hubby gets back then I can shower, change jammies and return to bed.

Are you managing to work ok with everything going on, your mind must be running like a train? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh wait till hes back hun, you might get a bit light headed etc he can help you aswell, are you ok to get the staples wet? 

Im not tbh hun, my mind is overtime i just want to go home and spend all night poas's lol! its so boring here today aswell i literally have no work so might sneak off 10 minutes early  xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!


----------



## cathgibbs

AmyB1978 said:


> I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!

:rofl: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey well u can defo see mrs d is back chatty chatty..cx

Hope ur having a nice day mrs d with all ur visitors...x

Cath I'd wait till tomoro to test hun remember ur early so fmu is best..x

Tawn how nice will it be for u with ur dad over. Cx

Hey Amy hope ur doin well..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I am so cross my signal is dropping in and out so can't get involved with all the excitement of caths BFP today, but trying to pop in and out and read posts so I keep up!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Will know for def if its def a bfp tomorrow cupcake  getting a tad excited tho xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay you said you are getting excited Cath that's awesome!!

I've got my new laptop!! Just setting it up and then I'll go on and have a look at your IC's Cath coz I still cant see owt on here (iPhone). Somehow we bought a brand new tv as well!!! We got a 40" Samsung hd led lol!! It's awesome!! We had managed with my old crappy tv that I've had for 5 years a well as my crappy old 15 year old laptop so we've said that these are the last treats before the hobbit arrives!

Right think my laptop is ready!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha go for a laptop and come home with a laptop and tv Haha love it xxx


----------



## Tawn

You should be excited Cath! If you are preggers, this baby is going to be full of spunk as he/she decided they were coming NOW, and not waiting a month!

Cupcake, how has work been for you so far this week? Better than last week I hope?

AFM, Doctor finally called back with HCG results from last Friday.

On Friday, at 16dpo my beta HCG was 325. I know you can't do much with just one number, but it does make me happy to fall smack dab in the middle of the range for how far along I think I am by my OPKs (rather than how far along my ticker says because I o'd on CD20). Keeping my fingers crossed for Thursday's follow ups!


----------



## baileybubs

Ok looked on the laptop and I can definately say I can see something Cath!! Especially on the invert when on the countdown website!

Mrs d - how are you feeling now? have you enjoyed a relaxing day with Jezza Kyle?

Tawn - are you telling your dad when he comes? How exciting??!

Cheryl - would you be happy if it was twins? My BIL and SIL have two sets of twins and they are soooooo amazing, but quite a handful lol! I would love twins in one way but be petrified in another lol!!! Cant wait to find out tomorrow!!

Cupcake - have you found out anymore about your vaccine?

Fletch - where you at girlfriend? (I dont think I could pull off an American accent lol) Hows the :witch: treating you? Hope its not too bad! But next month will be your month for sure!!

How is everyone else today? Shellie, Mummy2, Shelby, Thurl, ttcbabyisom hope you are all well, and Bump, :hi: glad to see you are feeling better hun.
Dani I know you are still in Cyprus, hope you surprise us with a holiday baby!!


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls.af has got me down and im now nursing a full blown cold/tonsillitis :( so please forgive me if im not on as much. been asleep most of today. 

cath congrats on the bfp!! :) so excited for you

amy your bean looks so comfy and snug on your scan! glad your plum is doing well

shelby sorry you felt left out. like the girls say its so hard to keep track cos there are soooo many of us lol

MRS DUCK! i have missed you! amy is right tho it all went quiet when you left for hospital. your neck looks sore! as i can imagine it will be. but you seem to be your chirpy self so that good :) hope you have a quick recovery

tawn, cheryl, bailey how are you all? 

thurl im cd2 so hopefully we will o together and be bump buddies next month. fxd! 

cupcake how are you today sorry your signal is bad :( that week camping was awful and found out the day before coming home that i COULD actually get online!! :(

poppy and leinz how are you both?? 

mummy are you all feeling better? did you o yet?? 

good lord. i think i have everyone? if i missed anyone please tell me!! my memory is poor and just read 15 pages lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok so i am finally fully caught up after having no 3g almost all day, stupid as i have been at my desk, at work where i usually have perfect signal all the time!

Im off out in a mo so just got time to say hi!

Cheryl fxd for your scan tomorrow!!

Tawn, great blood work results hun, stop having wobbles, baby will be fine x

Mrs D - hope you are feeling better than this morning, you must take it easy hun!!

Cath - you must be all over the place today, def do the frer tomorrow! (like you need encouragement!)

Fletch - great to see you back hun, we missed you, even if its only been a day!

Bailey, enjoy new TV and laptop, and great news on lovely midwife! I fly on the 20th dammit so will have to wait 11 nights to see the beautiful hobbit on the scan!

Poppy, thurl, Amy, Mummy, Shelby, Leinz...hope you are all ok today!

Doh im so late, supposed to leave in 10 mins and im not even changed yet!

Catch you all laters! 

x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thanks Tawn!!! great news on the numbers YAY!! did they mention anything about your scan??

hows the new laptop Bailey?? 

Awwww fletch i hope your ok hun, plenty of milkshakes and soup for you hun, get rid of that nasty tonsilitis!!! :hugs:

cupcake def gonna do the frer, was tempted to do it when i got home but somehow i resisted the urge!! hope your going somewhere nice lovely!!!hope work isnt too bad this week?

cheryl i hope youve managed to poop!!

Mummy i hope your ok? 

how is everyone else today??

Shelby please join us soon, i would love to see you get your bfp xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i just made a hot chocolate and almost cried when i didnt see my mini marshmallows. stupid pms :(


----------



## baileybubs

Its good thanks fletch, just uploading all my music onto itunes and gonna sync my iphone yay!!

eurgh I have some ex-friends of mine who I am still tagged in photos with, but they are their photos, I am no longer friends with them on facebook, if I delete the tags of me in their pictures will it tell them? And there some of my ex too, I might just delete facebook and re-do it with a new profile so I can wipe them out of my life!! Plus I just found out that facebook changed all its privacy settings, again, and all my statuses have been able to be viewed by anyone who is friends of a friend!! I purposely only have 90 friends on there coz I'm very private (except on here but noone can see my real name!) and yet facebook have decided that anyone who is friends with my friends can see what I have written!! Buggars!


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think it will tell them hun! FB has gone beyond lately hasnt it!!! I hate the stupid timeline! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it drives me bonkers. Plus I have decided that I dont want to be friends on facebook with anyone I work with so I'm going to delete it and start again with people I actually want to be friends with. I know I could just delete them as friends but they'll just keep requesting me and I cant be bothered blocking them all lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, sorry AF has you down and the cold/tonsillitis! Hope you feel better soon hun! :hugs:

Bailey, OOOOHHH shiny new toys! So much fun! That happened to DH and I twice lately--went in to buy carpet for our old flat, walked out with a sofa set for the new house. Went in to buy a new microwave, walked out with a laptop too! LOL But you deserve it, you work so hard!

Cupcake, did you say where you are going tonight? I think I missed it, but have fun either way!

MrsD--hope you are doing OK and DH is home and taking care of you now? :hugs:

Cath, I can't believe you resisted doing your FRER! Did you do an IC instead? lol Can't wait until tomorrow morning for your update!

And yes, I did mention to my doctor that the midwife was away and if he could arrange my scan for me and he said to call him for my blood results Friday and he would figure out when to book it for then! He honestly is the sweetest man, I am really happy he is my new GP. He even took time to ask how I was feeling and to reassure me about my twinges and such.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies. Xx

Aw fletch so sorry ur feeling under the weather. X

Thanks cupcake. X

Tawn great numbers. Xx

Cath did a poop earlier but still not right..x

Bailey I'd love twins but wud rather there were one. X

Afm just in trying to eat chips from the chippy, its really pants when u need to eat really healthy I can't stomach food.:(


----------



## cathgibbs

Baileys right Tawn you work so hard you deserve a treat!!

Haha yep I done another ic Tawn lol can't see anything tho,I'm so glad you have a nice Dr it makes things so much easier doesn't it? Bless him for asking how you are.

Cheryl I love chippy food don't worry about eating healthy hun Aslong as your eating that's the main thing.

Right ladies if I'm not pregnant I dont know what the hell is up with ne lol haven't had a poop since Saturday and I'm cooking Chinese food and as its cooking iv had a piece of toast and some chicken strips I'm so hungry xxx


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Baileys right Tawn you work so hard you deserve a treat!!

Hahah you MUST have meant this the other way around, cause we all know I slack on BnB while working from the comfort of my home :rofl:

Nothing on your IC at all hun? Was that a different one to the one you did this afternoon then? Have you tested 3 times today or 2?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao Haha yes I meant it the other way lol trying to watch corrie,chat on bnb and think of food is messing my head up lol

I think I see a slight shadow,but not sure :-/ I think ill use a ic in the morning if i see anything ill use a frer with the same urine,Ummmm tested 3 times today lol first one def seen a line the ot&er 2 I think my eyes are playing tricks xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe cath you crack me up!

Well I've spent ages trying to sort out my iphone and my laptop lol, and now I'm finally catching up with x factor from saturday lol!!
That woman who trahed the stage was crazy!!

Cath - I hope tomorrows IC clears things up a bit!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies put bbc1 on,midwife programme about women who have had mcs xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Just put it on cath looks good. X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm recording it and gonna watch it once me and oh have finished x factor! Will it make me cry?


----------



## Poppy84

I'm watching it!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I've been bawling my eyes out. X


----------



## Poppy84

I'm crying crazy tears but it's a happy bit don't worry


----------



## shelbysioux

OMG Cath just been reading back, I can't believe you might have a :bfp: !! U must be so excited/scared/who knows what!! You will have to let me know what they say about the injection and stuff, my consultant yesterday put my mind at rest that 12 weeks IS 3 months so I too am POAS crazy with the opk's now! Expecting a smiley Thursday or Friday this week :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Shelbysioux well I'm not 100% sure its a bfp yet!! My gp rung the gynae ward and they said that I'm very low risk as I'm 9 weeks post mtx Friday and been overdosing on FA, Ohhhh yes I'm so glad your trying soon hun fx it will be mega soon!!! I done so much research and I found that in America they tell you you can ttc as ,soon as levels hit 0,the only thing that's concerning me is I haven't had af yet soooooo I'm kinda hoping ill get q bfn tomorrow!! Arghhh!! You ok hun?

Bailey I cried its an interesting programme tho xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm good, excited to try again! Was gonna mention to you aswell I bought some more folic acid today and cos Sainsburys didn't have any I went to my local health food shop and got some different ones. They are called Folic Acid with DHA which apparently helps your body to absorb it better, maybe mention it if you go docs tomorrow? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Got to go am being summoned to bed! You never know my luck might be in!! :winkwink: Good Luck testing in the morning Cath, and hello to everyone else hope you're all good :wave: xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh which health shop hun? I got a prescription to pick up from my gp.....5mg ones lol ill be full of fa before long lol you scared to try again? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I cried too!! That poor lady with the failing kidney and the liver too!! I can't imagine how awful she must have felt to have wanted to terminate!!

Such a good program, but I wish all health professionals would be as empathetic to women who have miscarried. That lady describing her still birth was so sad!! 
But it is nice to see program's like that on tv.


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck and get :sex: going shelby!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mummy2 are you trying to read up on today's posts? Hope you are well!


----------



## fletch_W

i just watched that widwife thing on catch up. the bits that made me cry was the dads crying!! always pulls on my heart string when i see a man crying!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw me too fletch, bless them, act all tough but blub when their babas are born!


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh watching the men cry set me off too!
I wonder if my hubby will cry when engleburt makes an appearance. The most I've ever seen him cry is when we lost tarquin. Every time he cried, I'd start crying


----------



## fletch_W

im married to a gentle giant lol. a six ft two 18 stone cry baby haha!! his fave film is dirty dancing. so i will surely be expecting him to cry when we have a baby lol xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies, so I'm back home now, went for dinner with my friend, had a good long chinwag...looked at the time and it was 10 o clock and we'd been in the restaurant since 7:15 and the time had flown by! 

Hope you are all ok this evening.

Really want to watch that midwife thing now (I've been watching the whole series, it's been lovely but a bit painful)...guess I'll do that tommy eve as its late now.

Tawn yey for a lovely doc, so nice to find a sympathetic one x

Mrs d and fletch how you both feeling tonite?

Cheryl good luck for tomo am, don't worry about eating junk, just eat what you can manage, the most important thing is to be getting food in you! As you as you are taking pregnancy vits and stuff you and the baby will be getting what you need x

Bailey, hope you are enjoying your new tv tonight!

Shelby, nice to see you back, good luck with the bding!!

Cath hope the hpt shows what you want it to in the am!

Thurl, poppy, amy, shellie, mummy, Leinz - are you all ok tonight? 

X


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cath I hope tomorrow the line will be much clearer so u kno for sure if it's BFP or not. Keeping fx for u!

I've just cut off my aunt as she decided to not only start crap with me, but with my pregnant cousin (her sister's daughter) and stressing her out. I will not put up with her putting my cousin through crap she doesn't need!!! I'm soo fustrated!! i want to attack OH to get rid of this fustration but he says he'll vomit if I do because he is soo overly full from our dinner. I told him I'll have to attack him in the morning before work then, since I don't want to wear his dinner on my head LOL. I think I may have started in my fertile phase earlier then I expected - I'm super wet down there today. Maybe I'm finally getting back to having a 30 day cycle. I started feeling it a bit yesterday before we BDed and its more wet today. I hope its the real thing and not a weird "wet patch" that I've had occasionally before i have real deal cm.

hope u all have a good night ladies! I guess it'll be morning soon for most of you though lol

:hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

So, it looks like it is going to be good news times 2!!! We got a counter offer on the house tonight and I guess our realtor has been in contact with their realtor and basically found out what they are wanting... so we sent them another offer and it is looking like it will get accepted tomorrow morning!!!! Fxd, I am so excited! I will post when I know something for sure (which will mean I will probably not get to post about it until after work tomorrow.) 

Once we get an acceptance and the inspection goes well I will post a picture of the baby's room... I don't want to jinx it just yet!

:cloud9:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi girls! And thanks Tawn! I was catching up, but only just now (it's just gone 12:30 so I've been out this morning with DD, then home for lunch and now she's in bed - BLISS!).

Cath! Can't wait for you to test again in the morning. I'll see it tonight before I go to bed. Whether it's a pos or neg this time I know everything will be perfect with your forever baby. He or she will be on their way before you know it. Good to see what the Americans say about TTC after the shot, that must put your mind at ease a little. x

Cheryl - Don't stress about eating well while you feel so dreadful. I can 100% sympathise hun as I was SO sick (like, I could not have even imagined the extent of it before I felt that way) when pregnant with DD. I thought I was having twins too! I asked my doctor about eating as I couldn't keep much down and he said just to eat what I felt like, when I felt like it and not to worry. Bub will take all he or she needs and reality is it's not much, so you'll feel awful but bub will be fine. Have you asked about medication for the sickness? I was on a drug they call Maxalon but tbh it didn't do much for me. Next time if my MS is the same I will be asking for a drug (not sure of the name) which is like $100 for a blister pack of 10, and you just take one a day and apparently they are really effective. I won't be taking them all the time, but if I NEED to be able to function I'll have them! Hope it eases up for you soon!

Mrs D - Hope you've had a good sleep and you're feeling better in the morning. Praying for great results on Friday.

Fletch - CD2 is better than 1! But I'm thinking of you and hoping you're feeling more optimistic in the morning. I've been taking B6 for the last few weeks but only just switched to taking it in the morning with breakfast instead of at night heading to bed and I think it's really helped improve my moods and outlook. TTC is a rough journey though :hugs:

Bailey - YAY for the new purchases! We do that all the time...

Tawn - So good to hear your doctor is so nice! How have you been feeling?

Shelby - Don't feel forgotten hun, I don't often get a chance to post in here either (and then make up for it with HUGE ones when I do...). Just post when you can and catch up as much as you feel like and we'll all cheer you on to get your BFP. Where in your cycle are you?

Hi Thurl, Cupcake, Shellie, Poppy, Leinz (how you feeling?), Amy, Dani, Bump and anyone I've missed! :wave:

AFM - Thinking O day will be tomorrow... After my shower last night I felt like waking DH up to BD, but I just let him sleep. Have messaged him at work today and let him know to expect it tonight ;) And we're all starting to feel heaps better, thanks to those of you who asked x
Girls, I'm feeling dreadful about my body lately. I just relised the other day that in the 6 1/2 years we've been married I've gained 15kg, and 6 of those have been just in the last 6 months since my BFP with our first angel. Feel like I have no motivation to shift it either while I'm thinking "I'll just be pregnant and fat again soon anyway", but at the same time I really want to do something about it. I just have NO willpower! *sulk over*


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Exciting Amy!! Hoping they accept it and that you can start dreaming about nursery decorations for that room! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Just popped on while rushing to get to work,bfn but I'm a tad relieved tbh,roll on next month :-D ill catch up with everyone when I get to work xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath I'm glad it's the result you were hoping for, you sound relieved. Next month!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Don't get me wrong I would have been happy with a bfp but would have liked to have had af first and this time me and oh can check the tests together rather than me panacking to do them lol xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

It's good news in a way Cath as you might have driven yourself mad with worry all the way through, I know I would! The make of those tablets is Veridian I reckon you could get them in any health shop, so I'm on one of those, a prenatal and a royal jelly a day and we had our first :sex: this morning so I'm officially back in the game!! 

Thanks to everyone who mentioned me feeling left out, feel a bit of a divvy for saying it now cause I've realised I don't have to read and memorise all the pages to chat with you :thumbup:

Mummy2one it looks like we might be in a similar 2WW cos I think I will o either tomorrow or Friday! Exciting times! - (And very scary too Cath yes!)

Hope you are all well, and have a nice day, need to bet bnb on my phone then I can sneak on in the loos at work like Cupcake! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh keep bding then hun you need to catch that egg!!!! Fx you will and now your Dr has told you that 12 weeks is 3 months your 12 weeks were up ages ago so you know your in the clear Woooooooooo!!!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Shelby I sit at my desk on my phone not on the loo! No signal in the loo! 

Glad you are back in the game, fingers crossed its your month xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath did you do IC or FRER?


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for your scan today Cheryl!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I did both hun,I thought I seen something on both but its just my eyes lol af should be here by Sunday I hope lol

Hope work isn't too bad for everyone today,I can't believe its only Wednesday :-( 

Good luck for your scan Cheryl,I hope you don't poop yourself xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies. X

Cath I bet ur glad in a way Hun... U can get ur BFP next month..x

Mummy2one thanks Hun in going to ask the midwife tomoro.x

Thanks cupcake. X

Shelby yeh for bd and being back n the game..x

Well I still can hardly eat and a bad case of the runs this morning... Prob nerves too xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, good luck this morning! Fxd that all goes well! keep us posted! I hope you are also feeling better soon.


----------



## Poppy84

Oh cath at least u can stop worrying about risks now though and have a safe BFP next month xx


----------



## MrsDuck

AmyB1978 said:


> I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!




cathgibbs said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!
> 
> :rofl: xxxClick to expand...




CherylC3 said:


> Hey well u can defo see mrs d is back chatty chatty..cx
> 
> Hope ur having a nice day mrs d with all ur visitors...x
> 
> Cath I'd wait till tomoro to test hun remember ur early so fmu is best..x
> 
> Tawn how nice will it be for u with ur dad over. Cx
> 
> Hey Amy hope ur doin well..x

Are you lot trying to tell me I chat a lot???? :rofl:


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> I finally figured out why it has been so "quiet" in here, Mrs D was MIA!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey well u can defo see mrs d is back chatty chatty..cx
> 
> Hope ur having a nice day mrs d with all ur visitors...x
> 
> Cath I'd wait till tomoro to test hun remember ur early so fmu is best..x
> 
> Tawn how nice will it be for u with ur dad over. Cx
> 
> Hey Amy hope ur doin well..xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you lot trying to tell me I chat a lot???? :rofl:Click to expand...

Hshahahaha


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u are chat happy lol..x

Well scan went well measuring around 6 wks and saw the heartbeat so my next scan is the 5th sept at 8 wks. So I'm hoping all is good then too. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yay!!! Wello done cheryl! xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah u are chat happy lol..x
> 
> Well scan went well measuring around 6 wks and saw the heartbeat so my next scan is the 5th sept at 8 wks. So I'm hoping all is good then too. Xx

Cheryl that's brill!!!! Yay


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Cheryl, that is amazing news!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news Cheryl :happydance: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fantastic news hon xx


----------



## CherylC3

She asked how I was feeling and when I said so sick awful... She said to me fantastic lol... She said as long as I feel different this time everything shud be ok. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath sorry and also yay for your bfn, I know you'd love to be pg but I know you are going to be far less stressed with your bfp next month instead xx

Shelby yay for being back to bd'ing xx

Bailey Ooooh new toys....enjoy xx

Tawn I'm so glad your dr is so nice xx

Fletch sorry you aren't well hun eat lots of ice cream and I hope you are feeling better soon xx

:wave: mummy, cupcake, poppy and everyone else

Feeling a bit better today I am up showered and dressed which I more than I managed yesterday. My house was like a railway station yesterday with friends and family coming to visit, I've never had so many people in my bedroom! My voice has really suffered though.

I shouldn't speak too soon but so far today it's just me and jezza.

Btw I loved the midwives last night even if it did make me blub x


----------



## Poppy84

I've been watching jezza too! Love it


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d... Aw it was great I'm recording it from now on x


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> She asked how I was feeling and when I said so sick awful... She said to me fantastic lol... She said as long as I feel different this time everything shud be ok. X

That's great and did she say don't worry about what you are eating? I'm sure as long as you are managing to keep something down it doesn't really matter what it is. Eat whatever you fancy hun x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that was the first one I had seen too


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Good morning ladies :wave:

Great news Cheryl! I was told it was great news that I was as sick as I was too. Everyone told me it meant my hormones were doing what they should and bub was making herself known in there, so it's a fantastic sign xx

Hard to hear when you're so ill though, so I know just how you feel :(

Cath - I'm relieved for you x You'll have your BFP on your terms next month and won't be worried that anything unusual is wrong with bub (just the normal things we all worry about now!).

Shelby - YAY! :happydance: Someone to wait it out with! I'm pretty sure I'll O tomorrow, so you're exactly right.

Hi Mrs Duck :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

it was really interesting wasnt it lady? I hope i get a high risk midwife as they seem much more caring and have more time for you etc, mind you i doubt my local hospital will have HR MW's!!!

MrsD im so glad your feeling a bit more like you, i bet that shower done you a world of good didnt it and you got dressed! Try not to overdo it tho hun! 

Cheryl i bet you feel a bit more relieved!! YAY for MS!!

Bailey how are you today?

Mummy what time is it with you now hun?

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's 8pm Wednesday here Cath. What time is it there?


----------



## cathgibbs

its 11.00am Wednesday, it feels like it should be your time though, this week has dragged sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, cool. So I just need to add 3 hours and go back 12 to get your time... Easy! Haha. :wacko:

Sorry the week is dragging... I don't go to work (stay at home Mummy-ing it, but I do Tupperware on the side) but I have a HUGE day tomorrow and then working Friday night, Sat morning and Sunday arvo, so I'm going to be perpetually shattered till Tuesday when I slow down again I think (Monday is Mums' Group day).


----------



## MrsDuck

I couldn't agree more, it's been a very slow week but I have been clock watching for most of it.

Is there anything good on tv tonight?


----------



## cathgibbs

What do you do with Tupperware Mummy - is it a bit like our Avon where you have a groupw of clients and they order from a catalogue? 

Oohhhhhh have a chill out week if your going to have a chaos weekend hun!! 

MrsD its ridiculously slow! im so tempted to book Friday off work and have a nice long weekend!! got next tuesday morning off to see my consultant  

Wednesday are rubbish nights for TV arent they? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy you are going to be shattered after your hectic weekend. You'll be asleep at your mums group day x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw nothing's on tonight... Not even corrie. Just craved a roll and square sausage and ate the lot without being sick :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Is your weather going to be nice this weekend? Why don't you save your day and have it in a couple of weeks time coz its a bank holiday on Monday and there isn't another one til Christmas and you might be glad of another short week in a few weeks time x

Tv is pants tonight the only thing I watch is 24hrs in a&e


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> Aw nothing's on tonight... Not even corrie. Just craved a roll and square sausage and ate the lot without being sick :)

:happydance:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> What do you do with Tupperware Mummy - is it a bit like our Avon where you have a groupw of clients and they order from a catalogue?
> 
> Oohhhhhh have a chill out week if your going to have a chaos weekend hun!!
> 
> MrsD its ridiculously slow! im so tempted to book Friday off work and have a nice long weekend!! got next tuesday morning off to see my consultant
> 
> Wednesday are rubbish nights for TV arent they? xxx

I run Tupperware parties for girls who want to invite their friends around and see the products in their homes. I actually really enjoy that part (and I'm freakin awesome at it if I do say so myself...!). Do you girls have Tupperware parties in the UK? It's pretty big here. I will take orders from a catalogue too, but I make between $150-$200 per party (I think that's like 75-100 pounds?) when I actually do a demonstration, so it's a better use of my time and better money that way.

Have to be SUPER bubbly though, so it can be draining. Hard too when my emotions have been all over the place. x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well done Cheryl!!!! 

I got a week of at the end of September as im on holidays, i can buy more days leave if i want but its £60odd for 1 days leave :-/ i just hate being bored, i have been given more work which im grateful for but i just cant be bothered lol!

Ohhh MrsD i love 24hours in A&E!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhhh Mummy i know what you mean now! we have them type of parties for a adult lingerie and sex toy store called Ann Summers but i think its completely different to your parties lol!!! sounds liek fun hun and easier for you with your DD!! 

Hhmmmmm ladies i just realised i havent pooped since Saturday :-/ iv ate loads of food recently so where is it lol xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Ooohhhh Mummy i know what you mean now! we have them type of parties for a adult lingerie and sex toy store called Ann Summers but i think its completely different to your parties lol!!! sounds liek fun hun and easier for you with your DD!!
> 
> Hhmmmmm ladies i just realised i havent pooped since Saturday :-/ iv ate loads of food recently so where is it lol xxx

Haha, no, not really like Ann Summers... :blush: And yep, much easier than working FT (or even PT) with DD on the scene. I only started doing it when my mat leave was up and I was looking at having to go back to work.

Grab some pear juice Cath... That and yoghurt. Works like a charm.


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy that sounds like fun......and you are getting paid for doing it x

Cath SATURDAY!! We are now Wednesday how can you go for that long? I think you might need some prunes x

Afm my voice has now gone completely due to visitors making me talk all the time, hubby will love it x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh i bet, can you pick the days you wnt to work aswell?

I know i know haha its not like me im a regular type of girl! Not even having the urge to go or any pains!? iv gone through a medium bag of raisins a carton of OJ and i got pasta for lunch lol

Awww MrsD you poor thing, rest your voice up now hun! its lovely to see how many people have been thinking of you and have gone to see you, i hope you've had lots of Galaxy chocolate! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath fybogel or syrup of figs should work but might reverse the problem... Mummy2 I'd love to do tht x


----------



## MrsDuck

You know me so well, if it had been me it would have been chocolate raisins, I hope they do the job (literally) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahah it was chocolate raising MrsD lol 

Yeh Cheryl i got something in the house from when i was in hosp but scared to drink it incase nothing works until im at work and then I will just die! haha xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, So sorry you haven't gone, it must be getting pretty painful by now, if it wasn't already! I hope you can get some relief soon!

Mrs D, I am glad you seem to be feeling a bit better. Remember to rest as much as you can, I know you are tired of lying around but your body has been through a lot and resting is what it needs. Also try to rest your voice when you can.

Cheryl, Soooo glad your scan went well, I know what a relief that can be! Fxd for a continued happy and healthy 8 (or so) more months!

Hope everyone else is doing well.. I have no idea how people can remember every detail from every person! I always imagine them with a notepad and pen taking notes as they read!!! I guess it doesn't help that I typically have to read pages and pages all at once because of the time differences and my work schedule.

We should know about the house this morning, our realtor sounds really optimistic that we will have the current owner's signatures on the paper early today!!! I had dreams about the house last night (of course in my dreams it was some other house but I still like this one better!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath, 4 days!!!! You must be so bloated hun!!! I can't imagine going a whole day without going!

I'm really happy, the nurse just called and as long as I'm not pregnant when I gave the vaccines for my trip, Ito Wont matter if I get pregnant a few days after so I'm back on track with trying again after AF! Whenever she decides to show that is! 

Hope everyone is ok, mrs d have a rest today!!

Signal is dropping in and out again today :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy and Cupcake its not painful at all and im not bloated, if anything my stomach has gone flatter - how weird!??!?!?! haha my body is weird tho!!

Woohoooo on the news on the house hun!! yay you must be so happy!!

Cupcake!!! If Af shows up this weekend we can be in the 2 ww together!! woop! xxx

OH has just deicded we are going camping this weekend with his 2 friends and their wives......I am def not the type to go camping so im dreading it but hey ho its better than going out and getting drunk and wasting money i suppose, i just hope AF doesnt show up whilst im camping eurghhhh xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Cath, AF while camping would be pants (did I use that correctly, haha. We don't use it here and DH and I laughed about it the other night. That and 'amazeballs' :rofl:) I do need to confess though that in my head you all have Aussie accents anyway, so it's weird seeing non-oz words popping up in conversation!
And yep, I get to decide when booking parties when I want to do them, so I just do Friday nights and Saturdays usually so hubby is home with our girl. It's been amazing.

Cupcake, so good to hear about the vaccines :happydance:

Amy - New house, so exciting! Keep us up to date on how it goes. What time is it for you now?

Hi again Mrs D :wave: Great thing is that you don't need a voice to talk to all of us! x


----------



## Poppy84

Yay for ttc after injections cupcake

Amy that's brill about the house

Cath try some spicy food. That always helps me go


I'm so bored.... I'm waiting for a delivery. They said they would come between 7am-9pm. Arrrrrrrrr


----------



## MrsDuck

I know Amy some of the ladies have incredible memories, mine is useless. I've got everything crossed for you and your house you must be sooooo excited x

Cupcake that's great news, you can make holiday babies x
How do you get to cape verde, where do you fly to first?

Cath enjoy your camping, there's a camping theme going on this summer, and I hope the witch stays away til you get back x
When are you going?

Mummy it's great that I can chat to you ladies and still be resting my voice x

I have got ants in my pants and after spending the day in bed yesterday I'm desperate to do things, I just tried to empty the dishwasher and only got as far as the cutlery and I'm knackered, you just don't realise how long your body takes to get over surgery!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's helpful 7am and 9pm?? Couldn't they have narrowed it down a bit?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath camping with af wud be horrendous hun..x

Amy yeh for the house..x

Mrs d hope ur resting lots Hun..x

Cupcake hope ur days ok?xx

Poppy wot a long wait thts awful it's normally mornings or afternoons. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Poppy84 said:


> Yay for ttc after injections cupcake
> 
> Amy that's brill about the house
> 
> Cath try some spicy food. That always helps me go
> 
> 
> I'm so bored.... I'm waiting for a delivery. They said they would come between 7am-9pm. Arrrrrrrrr

That's a huge delivery timeframe Poppy. How irritating! I guess you couldn't possibly have had plans for today then hey!... What are you waiting on? Something exciting?


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> That's helpful 7am and 9pm?? Couldn't they have narrowed it down a bit?

Exactly!!!! And it's marks and spencer. U would think a company like that would be more helpful


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok ladies well I'm off to shower and sleep. Just finished 'basting'...


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh what have you bought, something nice?


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night mummy, chat in the morning xx


----------



## CherylC3

Night mummy2. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

hey girls. just had another 10 pages to catch up on and forgotten it all again! :dohh: 

cupcake yay for ttc after shots!! :)

cath i cant believe you havent pooped yet! :( and sorry for the bfn but if you are relieved then i guess its a good thing. if af comes on sunday then thats 4 of us in the cycle together!! thurl me you and cupcake! my first cycle with buddies! haha im so sad.

mummy2 is your job like kleaneze? i did that for a few months worked my butt of and hardly ever made any money. so i sacked it in. i would love to be a full time mummy. when i eventually get there (iv started with my pma and am now saying 'when' instead of 'if') 

:wave: mrs duck! glad youre shower has made you feel better! but pants about your voice going :( how long did you say your recovery will be? sorry if you already said. :hugs:

iv forgotten what else was said now...

oh yes! amy!! congrats on the house!! youll get it no problems. youre in a lucky thred remember :) cant wait to see your nursery :) :yipee:

thurl, shelby, bailey, shellie, poppy, love, dani.. and anyone else i have missed. how are we all?? please forgive my terrible memory. 

AFM: i just spent a fortune on night and day nurse liquid! but everyone seems to swear by it. going home tomorrow :) i miss my own bed. and then working fri sat sunday so i probs will have a million pages to catch up on, on monday.


----------



## Poppy84

Night mummy

We had some wedding gift vouchers that we had never spent. Just bought a mirror, some picture frames and a linen basket. Very exciting!!!! Haha
I'm also waiting on some stuff from mamas and papas but not sure if it's coming today


----------



## Poppy84

I can't even vacume the house as I'm paranoid I won't hear the doorbell


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare poppy, you'll just have to bnb instead to keep you occupied xx
That sounds nice and even better that you used gift vouchers so didn't spend any money :happydance: 

Fletch where are you currently sleeping then, sorry I must have missed that post? 
I have no idea how long recovery is this time, it took me 2 weeks last time but this time is a much bigger op do I don't know??
Just ask us for a round up when you get back, it takes soooooong otherwise to read back through x


----------



## fletch_W

im at my mums house. hubby is on a fishing trip and we dont live in a safe area so i like to come here. plus my brother is visiting my older sibling who lives near Teeside so my mum and i are keeping eachother company.

I love reading through and seeing how much i remember but then when iv posted i think 'crap, i forgot almost everything' :dohh: 

youll be back fighting fit in no time. i hope it doesnt take too much longer than last time for you to recover. but in the meantime you get to chat with us all day instead of now and then whilst at work :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's nice for you and your mum, some girly bonding time x

Thanks fletch and yay more time for bnb x


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy, It is now 8:10am, I am in Texas so am in Central time. I have no idea how many hours behind most of you ladies that is!

Mrs Duck, re: dishwasher, I told you you need to take it easy! :winkwink: I think you are a bit like me and hate sitting around still and as soon as you start to feel a bit better you start to do TOO much and then your body yells at you. Try to remind yourself how much your body has been through and that it still needs to recover. You will be back to your old self soon enough.

AFM- I just got an email from our realtor asking DH to refax/send the contract. I guess the buyer's agent tried opening it already this morning and for some reason it was blank for her. urgh! But at least I know they are already trying to take a look. :happy dance:

I am off to work but will let you all know what we find out as soon as I can!

If we get a yes combined with baby looking so good on Monday I will definitely be on :cloud9:


----------



## Tawn

Whoa, chatty morning I see, eh ladies!

Amy, that is so exciting about your house! Fx'd!

Cath, camping will be fun! I will keep my fx'd that the witch doesn't' show though, that would be miserable. Glad you are ok with the BFN and I know you will get your BFP next month!

Fletch, that's right! WHEN you become a mummy! Next month is it, I can feel it!

Shelby, congrats on getting the go ahead to start trying! Sounds like a lot of you ladies will be buddied up this cycle!

MrsD, try and take it easy lady! Emptying the dishwasher! Psh! I know you are bored but please try and rest, you had major surgery!

Cheryl, glad you were able to eat without being ill.

Poppy, that is really annoying. I swear, deliveries ONLY ever turn up for that second you pop out of the house or something! Cosmic irony!

Cupcake, stupid 3g signal, must make it hard to catch up with everything at night!

Everyone else, good afternoon!

AFM, no real symptoms right about now. Besides being a bit dizzy and tired yesterday and today and the occasional stretchy cramps, I feel fine and dandy. In fact, my appetite is down. Kind of nervous for the bloodwork tomorrow because everyone else is saying how ms and sore boobs are such a good sign, but all I can do is stay positive and pray everything is going to be alright and I am a "blessed" preggo who has an easy 1st tri!

In non-preggo news, my oven broke last night and I emailed our landlord and she had the cheek to tell me "maybe you just don't have it turned onto 'oven' " as an explanation of why it won't heat up! I was really cheesed off!!!! I am not some idiot, who after 5 weeks of living here suddenly forgot to check and see if it was turned ON before complaining that the oven isn't heating up. Her and I had some snotty emails this morning because it seems she doesn't believe me that it could possibly have broken on its own! :growlmad: 

They seemed like really nice landlords at first, but when we contact them with matinence issues they get really snotty like they don't want to pay for it. Like our shower leaks constantly, a steady stream where we are losing over 10 litres a day, and they told us to "put a bucket under it to water house plants"....... UMMMM with 10L a day, I could water the LAWN and I contacted our water provider and they said that kind of leak would be hundreds of pounds of wasted water a year! So annoying!


----------



## fletch_W

TAWN!! I KNEW i had missed someone! im so sorry :(

sounds like you have crappy landlords :( i hate people who are bitchy and stuck up in emails, i bet she is nice as pie when talking to her in person. sorry about your oven. that made me chuckle what she asked you about switching it on cos i turn mine off to save electric and when i go to make a cup of tea (we use the hob cos its cheaper) and after 5 mins dont hear the whistling, i get really angry at myself cos i didnt turn it on :haha: im such a goof. hundreds of pounds a year!! is the leak new? cos surely you can do something about it if the landlords didnt tell you?? hope you get it sorted.


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Tawn!!!! Water the plants with it!!!! :rofl: What an idiotic lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mrs D take it easy hun, i know its not nice just sitting there seeing things pile up but like Tawn said you had major surgery, let DH do it and just sit back and relax and bark orders at him hehehehe!!

Fletch have a nice girly day with your mother - nice catch up just you and her!!

Amy your not that far behind us hun its 2.20pm now! Wooohoooo i hope all goes well hun!!! you will be on cloud 9 until baby is here then you will be on cloud 99999999999999999 after the baby is born!!

Well the raisins worked girls, i had to go in work of all places!! Mortified lol!!! 

Well camping is off as the car needs fixing so £300 later - SKINT for the rest of the month :hmph: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

As fletch nice ur spending time with ur mum..x

Tawn thts rubbish about ur oven..x

Cath thts a nightmare £300...x

Well me and hubby just broke the no sex rule only lasted 3 wks but I'm not doin it again for a few wks. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, I am desperate to break the no sex rule (I've flip-flopped AGAIN! :dohh:) but DH and I agreed that after the scan to find out if it is in the right place is probably when we both feel most comfortable picking up that bit of our relationship.

Did you get cramping/bleeding? Sorry if that is too personal! :blush:


----------



## CherylC3

After it? No I've got a cut down there tht was stinging this morning after my scan but I'm not bleeding or cramping it was very good actually... Prob cos its been a while. X


----------



## Tawn

Plus I've heard that the increased blood flow during pregnancy makes a woman more sensitive and able to "o" longer when dtd.

Glad you didn't get any cramping or bleeding afterwards! How's your ms now?


----------



## CherylC3

I've still got it most things are making me sicky... But il get thru it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry your landlady is being a bitch tawn and if the leak is costing you money then that's definitely not on. On the bright side you'll just have to eat out til your own is fixed yay xx

Cath I'm glad the raisins worked but so sorry you had to go at work x

My hubby laughs at me as I refuse to go anywhere but at home or family home, if we are out somewhere or if I'm at work I have to come home if I need to go, even if I'm doubled over in painful cramps I just can't, needless to say I was glad to get home from hospital x

Cath what happened to your car £300???

Cheryl yay for being naughty x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha MrsD im normally like that, i used to make OH go out if i needed to go but i think it was a case of 'had to go RIGHT now' in work lol, did you not go at all during your stay at hosp? 

Ohhhh i have no idea hun, something like the brake pads need replacing, fan belt needs replacing and 2 other things? its only had 1 owner, we bought it from The Car shop, its a Vauxhall Astra SRI its only a couple of years old but cause it hit 80,000 miles they recommend you get it a good service, The Car Shop done a quick service when we bought it in March but it needed a really good service so it had to be done today :-( HMPH! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't have a problem going in front of hubby, I just won't go whilst not at home or my family, I struggle to go when we stay with hubby's family too. Nope couldn't go in hospital the toilet was just a cubicle on our ward where there were 4 beds so everyone would know who went in and for how long etc so noooo way, I know I'm mad x

Oh my, cars are sooo expensive, that's a shame your camping is off, would you end up spending much if you went camping? Could you take your food and alcohol with you so that it's a cheap camping trip?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn it's true!!! Was amazing!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

You ladies are funny! I have a touch of IBS and an often out when the NEED overcomes me! You get used to it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh i dont blame you hun, that would make me wait until i got home aswell!! your not mad haha i dont think so any way! theres this girl in work who will blatanly poop in the toilet but then she wont spray no air freshner or she wont clean the bowl after her, god forbid what her toilet at home looks like!!!

we would have to buy a tent etc as we have no tent lol, theres a cider festival in our village so we may pop up to that, im looking forward to a chill out weekend if im honest, have you got any plans hun xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Woohoo my delivery is here and the same van brought my mamas and papas stuff. It's like Christmas opening all the boxes


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so beyond bored this afternoon, I'm thinking of faking a docs appointment do I can leave early!


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy84 said:


> Woohoo my delivery is here and the same can brought my mamas and papas stuff. It's like Christmas opening all the boxes

Ohh yay!!! Ahhhh i bet your so happy now its all come!! i bet you wont do your hoovering, too busy playing with your new toys lol! xxx



cupcake1981 said:


> I'm so beyond bored this afternoon, I'm thinking of faking a docs appointment do I can leave early!

:rofl: thats what i was like yesterday hun!! Hurrendous it was! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh lovely haha.

Can you borrow a tent from anyone? A cider festival will probably be better anyway coz at least you go home to your own bed and apple bobbing is easier at home too :winkwink: 

No no plans for me yet but I can't have alcohol with my meds and I can't drive and i can't stand up for long so probably a boring week and weekend at home for me. I just want to heal quickly, I've got no patience I'm bored of being at home already


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your delivery arriving poppy :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

You guys are funny! And you chat all day and suddenly all go quiet lol, is it when everyone is travelling home from work?

I felt poop when I finished work at 2pm, slightly queasy and just shattered! Being shattered after a tiny 6 hour shift when sometimes I do 12 hours seems so weird!! Maybe my body just knows when I can go to bed and sleep it off like I have done this afternoon!! Had a nice nap and didnt want to get up!

Mrs d - I know its so boring having to rest up, but you need that rest after everything you've been through. Hope your afternoon has gotten a bit better.

Cheryl - yay for the scan going so well!!! Very exciting! SO happy for you.

Tawn - Dont worry about feeling ok, I keep getting like that, I know I have felt a bit poo this afternoon but over the weekend and Monday Tuesday I felt pretty ok, almost not pregnant and I got a bit worried coz people keep saying that sickness is good etc, and I've only had mild queasiness. But I just have to ignore it and pray everything is ok at my scan. No point worrying when everything could be just fine, or at least thats what I'm telling myself!!

Cath - glad you are relieved its bfn hun, I know you would have been worrying all the way through the pregnancy. And now theres a few of you all going to get September BFPs yay!!!

Shelby - oooooh I hope you o in the next few days after getting some sexy times in!

Thurl - how are you hun?

Cupcake - yay for the news on the vaccines, you can make a holiday baby!!

Fletch - glad you have got your PMA back hun!! I cant believe your oh is fishing again!! It seems like it was only yesterday he came back lol!! Hope you are good tody! Are you gonna use any preseed or anything this month? Looking forward to your September bfp!!!

Shellie - hows it going? Do you think you have O'd yet? FX'd you caught that eggy!!

Amy - yay for the house!! They say good news comes in threes hun so you've got another good thing coming your way!

Have I missed anyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening all :wave: what a quiet afternoon, did we all have an afternoon nap?

I feel a bit better after mine. Bailey sorry you are feeling poop, have you got another short shift tomorrow or are you back to long shifts? x

Poppy how are your purchases? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey its good your feeling tired Woohooo your preg symptoms are kicking in,how you feeling now?

Mrsd I'm glad your feeling good after your nap,it is quiet in here this afternoon

Hope everyone had a good day at work?

Has anyone had a pink evaps on frer? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I never had any evaps cath sorry, mine were either bfp or complete blank bfn. Why have you done another?

Mrs d - I am on an 8 hour shift tomorrow so not too bad, my nap was really good though.

Poppy sorry I missed you before, glad your delivery arrived! I hate waiting on people to deliver stuff!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey guys thanks bailey...x

Is it positive cath??xx

Just forced myself to eat pizza and feel a bit better. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmmm pizza, I could just eat a pizza but got none in doh!!


----------



## CherylC3

We phoned a DiMaggios cos thts all I wanted still feel sicky but better than earlier. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I thought I seen summit on the corners before I left for work,just checked and its a pink line on it,I think this happened on my last pregnancy,I know your supposed to read within the time frame. Iv read mixed things online,Hhmmmmmm have no more frer but loads of ics and 1 superdrug,believe it or not I won't be testing anymore after tomorrow......:rofl:

Yummmm pizza glad you can keep it down hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Damn I just typed out a response and my laptop when all weird! Oh well, gonna order a dominoes I think, I just hope I can pay online for it coz I'm in my pjs and I have no cash!!

Cath - are you testing again tomorrow then?? :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I wanted cheese but hubby said it wasnt gd for junior so I got pepper and mushroom.x

Aw cath I can't believe it I wish u had another one. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh you can pay online hun and they deliver with a little machine for you to pay by card ladies I'm well jell of your pizzas I hot pasta BORINGGGGG


Ha yep last day of testing tomorrow lol if I can take a pic if oh goes out I will xxx


----------



## baileybubs

awwww I am sooooo bad!!! Turns out you can pay by Paypal for dominoes and there is a store near enough to deliver, I have ordered a Rustica pizza with chicken bacon spinach and sun blushed tomatoes and some mozzarella sticks as well as a bottle of diet coke and two garlic and herb dips!!!! And there was a deal I could get another pizza for £3 so I have got one for oh too, although he's at work til 10pm. But he can warm it up when he gets home!! £20!!!!
It will taste good though and I figure its best to eat whilst I am hungry lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Pizza talk tonight, I'm glad I've eaten or else I would be craving pizza now x

Your shift isn't too bad tomorrow then bailey x

Is everyone off bank holiday Monday?

Cath I'm surprised you haven't pulled your hair out by now, I thought dani was queen of the evaps x


----------



## Tawn

OMG, Cath post the pic hun! Seriously, you are either like Dani (with loads of crazy evaps) or preggo girly! What a roller coaster ride your tests have been!


----------



## Tawn

HAHAHAHHH MrsDuck, great minds think alike!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yup x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not off bank holiday monday but no surprises there lol!!

Yeah cath lets have a look!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey that sucks but its good your preg so you can't drink bank hol if you get me lol

Haha I know Danis are freakingly weird,evaps all the time

When oh walks the dog ill def upload girlies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath post a pic. Im off mon but we don't get tht holiday cos it's an English holiday.x


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I got mozzarella sticks too. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw do you get a day off in lieu bailey?

How was your pizza?


----------



## MrsDuck

I love pizza express garlic dough sticks mmmmm


----------



## cupcake1981

Lots of pizza talk tonight....guess what was on the menu in cupcake towers?....

KIEVS!!! (m&s of course)

I watched that midwives thing when I got in and blubbed like a baby! When that dad cried, that just set me going.

Cath-another test?!?! 

Mrs d are you ok this eve?

Everyone else alright?


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - mozzarella sticks are da bomb!! So nice!!

Mrs d - no i dont get a day off in lieu I get paid at time and a half (woop de doo!!) but I am also on call that day which sucks so if anyone calls in sick I have to go in earlier. And at the moment there is no-one doing the waking night shift so if no-one covers it I will have to do that, which sucks even more because I will have to cut down my day shift to do it but after midnight I will no longer be paid at time and a half!! I hate my job sometimes, care work isnt exactly the most financially rewarding job!

cupcake - kievs again!! I must try these m&s kievs!


----------



## baileybubs

I didnt know you had a dog Cath, though you just had Dora, what kinda dog you got?


----------



## cathgibbs

its my ohs hun i dont like him hes a lurcher :-/

you can only really see it on invert xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmmm I don't know Cath I can't really see, might be just my bad eye sight though


----------



## Tawn

Hmmm Cath sorry hun, but I really can't see it? But then again, my eyes are sore from staring at my computer all day (actually working hard for once! LOL) so maybe I am just tired!

What do you mean you won't be testing after tomorrow?


----------



## cathgibbs

It's very very faint which is making me think evap????

I'll test tomorrow hun but no more then ill just wait for af  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't blame you Cath I'd be well frustrated with all these tests! Fx'd tomorrows is cler either way for you


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake kievs haha were they nice?

Bailey that's shit, talk about taking advantage of you x

Cath I can't see it hun, when is af due?


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=47337 



Af is due Sunday hun I can't bloody wait lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath I can't see it Hun :(

They were yum mrs d!

Can I ask you all a question pls? How long did you have to wait for your AF after your d&c/erpcs? I'm 4 weeks today and not a hint of her showing....?


----------



## baileybubs

I think I can just see something on the countdown to pregnancy website


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake - I didnt have a dnc or erpc, I had medical induction and then a manual cervix dilation so not the same but my AF was 4 weeks and 3 days after my bleeding stopped from the mc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake it can take up to 6 weeks I think hun,its been 9 weeks since my mtx and nearly 28 days since hcg was at 0 and no sign of her,

Iv decided their all evaps girls sorry for constantly putting pics up and getting you to evaluate them etc,I should have got a pos by now. Counting down to af so we can try properly Woohooo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes sorry bailey I remember that. 

I have no idea if i should be expecting it this week, or should expect to wait another maybe 1 1/2 weeks as that's when my HPTs went negative?


----------



## cathgibbs

I always go from when hcg was at 0, that's when your body knows your no longer pregnant and can start releasing eggs but the hospital thinks I had a period a week before ny hcg was at 0 so you never know hun,we can be on af countdown together lol when did you get your pos opk xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Cath....maybe might be for the best if it's another couple of weeks as might mean I might ov when in hols....if I'm 2 weeks from neg HPTs this week then maybe I should test for ov this week? I'm not convinced it happened b4 now. 

Don't worry about posting pics....maybe wait for AF hun, this roller coaster can't be good for you!


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm, I'd say maybe a week or so could be possible cupcake if your hpts only went negative 2 weeks ago. Have you been doing any opks to see if you have o'd. I got too frustrated with opks before my first AF coz I never got a positive, its possible I didnt O before my first one. Have you had any O pains or anything?


----------



## cupcake1981

I should prob just wait and stop trying to second guess what my bodies doing! Too much of a control freak tho!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey Ive had the stitchy pains off and on, a couple of weeks ago, and a few times this week, but no cm this week at all, whereas I did last a couple of weeks ago. Confusing!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Cupcake you sound like me hun,I agree with Bailey tho,if your hpts were only net 2 weeks ago,expect af in 3-4 weeks xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I had my erpc and only had very light spotting after for a day or 2 then had more bleeding that lasted a few days 2 weeks later then I think I had af 3 weeks after that but I don't think I oed til the following month, but everyone is different


----------



## baileybubs

Oh don't worry Cupcake I was a nightmare when waiting for my first AF. It's so hard not knowing whats going on!! I don't blame you for wanting to know and second guessing. My first AF arrived on my birthday lol, so yours will probably arrive on the most inappropriate day, how long til you fly on holiday again?


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope you are all doing ok this week, 

Mrs D hope you are recovering well :hugs:

Cath I haven't caught up on the last couple of days, but I'm just hoping you're ok, I had a quick look at your tests and I don't think I can see anything hun but it's quite often hard to get the camera to pic faint lines up, I hope you're holding out ok it's awful when you don't really know :hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else

Really sorry for a selfish post, I don't really have any time tonight to stay logged on, but really wanted to say hello :) Tomorrow is the start of a healthy me, my mum and I weighed in tonight and will now weigh in every Wednesday, I was horrifed at what those scales said, and have quite alot to lose, but as you would all say it's all about the PMA, I will do it! :)

I will be able to catch up with you all really soon but in the meantime I'm sending lots of :hugs:

Oh ps Tawn, I went to Tesco in Stow after work and I thought 'I wonder if Tawn is in here' :rofl: the novelty of meeting someone living in the same place as me still hasn't worn off!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc is just too confusing :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey thurl I'm good hun just annoying myself and everyone else around me lol you ok hun?? Hope your good hun xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

:hi: hi thurl!!

I think going on a diet is always a good sign of things in the future, I had started on a diet when I got my bfp, I had actually lost half a stone since my mc and now I've probably just put it back on with the pizza I just ate lol!!

Are you doing weight watchers or slimming world? I was kinda doing slimming world but on the advice of my workmate who does it and has lost 8 stone, I didnt actually attend the sessions, £5 a week is so expensive!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl :wave: I hope you are well and good on you for your health kick, I'm proud of your PMA xx

I'm not too bad today thanks I'm just impatient I'm useless at just sitting around doing nothing but I'm quite badly bruised and swollen now so need to take it easy xx


----------



## baileybubs

You arent annoying Cath!! How many sleeps til your holiday hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it's my birthday in 2 weeks bailey that's prob what will happen! I fly 4 weeks tomo.

Lol I've never looked fwd to a period so much!!

Evening Thurl! Have you joined a slimming club? I need to so much, will not be wearing my bikinis in holiday!! Seems kinda pointless tho when I want to get preg again!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake flow will def arrive that date hun its always the same Haha

Awwww I am Bailey I'm annoying myself too lol 32 sleeps lol I told oh our friends want a drink and said it might have to be after holidays and he said I doubt it you'll be pregnant then lol that's the first time he's mentioned me being pregnant soonish yay xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Get that bikini out cupcake you are going on a lovely sunny holiday you have to take bikinis (says the sun worshiper that has to stay out of the sun boo)


----------



## MrsDuck

Where are you off to cath?


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thats nice Cath! Men can surprise you sometimes!

Cupcake - I bet you get AF on your birthday, and I would deffo not rule out the diet, I kept putting it off because I thought that I'll be pregnant so theres no point and a month after I started it I got my BFP! Its sods law it will happen!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, I'm doing Slimming World but we have set our own one up at my house, we are weighing on my scales and then I have a little colourful spreadsheet for us to log our losses (and perhaps some little gains :haha:) Bailey I totally agree it's very expensive, your friend has done amazing :)

I think my weight is possibly causing my ovulation issues so I need to do something about it, PMA :)

Mrs D you definately need to rest, you're doing amazing :thumbup:

Looking forward to cathing up properly at the weekend, night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol was thinking tankinis this time! Have got the proper chubbs since the wedding :(!

I'll assess the situation when I'm there....will at the least have to invest in a large sarong!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night thurl xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey that's what happened with my last bfp hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Off to Bulgaria Mrsd I can't wait

Oh Cupcake I bet you don't hun I bet ypull look fab!!!!

Night night thurl hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Night thurl!!

Aww I'm the same though cupcake I am too self conscious, I dont think I will ever lose enough weight to wear a bikini lol!! Ive always got a little flabby belly hehe, I blame it on the fact I have a small torso and so any weight I gain is so obvious lol!! But thats me hun I'm sure you look fab!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you are far to tough on yourself and don't forget no one will know you x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a flabby belly bailey but I don't really care, in fact I don't own a swimming costume only bikinis x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bulgaria lovely, have you been before?


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I had your confidence mrs d!! Although I have got better as Ive got older, now I'm not arsed as much, I used to wear baggy clothes all the time but since I've been with my oh I feel much better. He's lovely though and he always says I'm perfect the way I am and tells me off if I say I'm fat!


----------



## baileybubs

And bulgaria is apparently gorgeous Cath and well cheap!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I never used to have a flabby tummy, used to be super flat, but since coming off the pill last year my body shape has completely changed and I have a pudgy tummy now! Im the heaviest I've ever been ATM, think lots of comfort eating over the last few weeks :(

Your right Mrs d....you always are!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I know that feeling cupcake, I decided that to preoccupy me when I was off after the mc and all the complications I would bake. So I was making cupcakes, sticky toffee pudding and scones galore, and I also ate the majority of them lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww your oh sounds so sweet bailey x

My mum is a size 18-20 and even she wears a bikini!! You are always more critical of yourself than anyone else will be and if you feel self conscious then like you say a wrap is perfect for walking around in x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I fancy cake now


----------



## baileybubs

I know so do I!! Wish I hadnt mentioned sticky toffee pudding!!

And my hobbit is a real sweetie mrs d, he may be a pain at times but he does have his very sweet moments.


----------



## Tawn

Aww Thurl, I'm sorry I missed you! You were just a stone's throw from my house! Lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did everyone go?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry I'm watching 24 hours in a&e so ill bid you all farewell until the morning nighty night loveliess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I was wondering that myself lol!! Was just about to post when you did!


----------



## baileybubs

Night Cath! I'm off to bed soon too just waiting for oh to get home!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night all...off to watch new girl in bed! 

Sweet dreams! x


----------



## baileybubs

Night everyone!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hey, so tired I barely skimmed through the posts but I wanted to update. We haven't heard back if they accepted our offer on the house. We are hoping to hear tomorrow. If they don't we are hoping we can just accept whatever offer they have countered with and be done. I hate waiting to know!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all

Awwww Amy I hope you find out soon

How is everyone today?

I can't believe its only Thursday,this week is dragging!! I woke this morning to find my cm tinged a little bit pink I really hope af shows up soon!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fingers crossed Amy! 

Yey for AF symptoms Cath....so jealous...;)

Hope everyone else us ok this am?


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for AF Cath!!

And hope things go ok with the house Amy!!

Cupcake - how are you today?

I'm currently in bed trying to motivate myself to get up!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm so tired (not as tired as you I imagine!).....wish it was Friday already!


----------



## baileybubs

Me too, although I wish it was Friday at 9pm then I would be finishing work! I was supposed to have the full weekend off but I've said I will work Sunday morning, only 9 til 2 so it's not bad. I'm too soft and I help out. Last time though!!! Honest!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Morning ladies! It's late afternoon here and all your chat last night about pizza has got me thinking about dinner... :D

Yay for tinged CM Cath (the things we get excited about hey!). I told DH last night we have to make a baby this cycle or else I'll have AF while we're on holidays. And I think the same will be true for you, won't it?

Bailey - ....stay in bed... ...stay in bed... (I'm sending you subliminal messages, haha)
And don't stress out about lack of symptoms hun. I've got lots of friends with beautiful healthy babies and they weren't sick at all during pregnancy. It doesn't have to mean anything at all, so try not to worry. You feeling tired is a good sign anyway :thumbup:

Amy - hope they get their act together and accept your offer TODAY

Mrs Duck - What's on the agenda for today? Could DH hire some DVDs for you to watch?

Tawn - You were pretty quiet yesterday so you must have been working hard!

Cheryl - Glad your MS eased up enough for you to enjoy pizza last night!

Cupcake - Both my MCs were natural and I was 'lucky' enough to get AF within a normal cycle length after both of them. I agree with the girls though that if your hCG was only back to 0 2 weeks ago you can probably expect to wait another 2+ weeks. Let's hope you're Oing while on holidays!

Hi Fletch, Shelby, Thurl, and our 'lurkers' :winkwink:

AFM - BD'd last night and 2 nights before that. Going to pounce on DH again tonight too. And now to raid the fridge for something for dinner...


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey make sure it is your last time lol you need to preserve your energy!! This week is going so slow isn't it?

Cupcake you won't be long getting af hun,hopefully it will arrive before your birthday,I'm determined to get pregnant next month,I don't want af showing up on holidays.

Shelbysioux how's the baby making going xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol mummy I just posted the exact thing about af and holidays lol. Oohhhh go girl pouncing on dh lol go get those spermies!!! Where are you at on your cycle hun?

After af I'm going to go to the drs to get a full MOT of my lady bits as iv heard any sort of little infection can cause a mc,I want the dreaded smear done too 
:-/ xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies...x

Cath yeh or af. X aw I'm due a smear too. X

Bailey I'm alo trying to get out of bed the now.. Too tired lol..x

Cupcake hope ur well Hun..x

Amy fingers crossed for the house..x

Mummy2one yeh for the :sex: keep it up so u get ur BFP. Xx

Afm start at 10 working till 6 and got a break later and going to see the midwife. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I fell asleep on the sofa last night and missed 24hrs in a&e which was the only thing I wanted to watch last night but I think it is repeated tonight.

I'm due my smear too.

Cath hopefully not long to go before the witch shows and you can get back to ttc

Is that what you asked for when you booked a mot of your lady bits? Lol

Bailey stop being nice and working extra shifts, enjoy your time off xx

Cheryl enjoy your midwife visit x

Mummy go have that naughty pizza you fancy x

Fletch I hope you are well you are very quiet xx I hope you had a nice time with your mum and now time for your hubby to spoil you for leaving you to go fishing again x

:wave: everyone

I'm bored doing nothing especially as so much needs doing, washing, bathroom cleaning, hoovering etc hubby is at work so I think I'll get my mum to take me to the supermarket which I like doing she can get my shopping, packing etc and I can just treat it as a bit of exercise


----------



## Poppy84

I had a dream that Christian grey took me in a helicopter to an expensive hotel. We stayed there a week and it cost £35,000. Lots of other stuff happened too and then I woke up :-(


----------



## Tawn

Good Morning Lovelies!

Mummy, you are exactly right! I was actually working like crazzzzy yesterday and didn't manage to BnB as much as I like! I am so glad you and DH are doing lots of bd and you are going to catch that eggy so no AF on holiday! PMA!

Cath, I am glad AF seems like she might be coming so that you can finally get back to hardcore ttc! No AF on holiday for you either, September is going to be a BFP crazy month!

MrsDuck, how you feeling today then? I hope grocery shopping entertains you a bit today, but that you don't overdo it!

Cheryl, good luck with your midwife! I hope she is lovely!

Cupcake, this week is DRAGGING isn't it? I hope your work day goes fast!

Bailey, slow down! Jeeze lady, you are extra shift crazy! Don't you know you are preggo!?

Poppy, I :rofl: at your dream! I am just finishing up the 3rd book. Did you tell DH about it or is it a little secret :winkwink:

Shelby, any signs of O? I think that you are close to your fertile period, but correct me if I'm wrong?

Fletch, hope you and your mum are having a nice time! Hope you are feeling ok, and you are just quiet because you are so busy! 

Everyone else, 'allllllo!

AFM, I "got" DH for the first time since my bfp this morning lol. He was so worried about hurting the baby, and I told him it is the size of an appleseed and he goes "YEAH, easier to cause brain damage!" :dohh: It made me giggle but I didn't have the heart to tell him he would have to be the most well endowed man on the planet to reach the bubba lol. But it was still nice to feel close to him in that way again.

I have my second set of bloods this morning and fx'd I get the results tomorrow otherwise I have to wait until Tuesday because of the bank holiday!


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy :rofl: hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

MrsD im glad your feeling up to going out shopping hun, a bit of fresh air will do you a world of good!! maybe stop in the supermarket and have some tea and some nice fresh cream cakes!!! 

Tawn im glad you managed to get DH lol how do you feel after it? Nervous? Ok? Satisfied lol!

Well i thought she was coming but cm has now turned back cream ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry tmi lol i just called my epau they said its quite normal not to have an af yet but if i dont get one by middle of sept to go back and i also need to tell my consultant if af doesnt arrive by tuesday, my MIL just picked up my prescription 5milligrams of Folic Acid!! woohooo! haha

How is everyone feeling today? im so tempted to book tomorrow afternoon off work i am seriously bored even though i have work to do xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi all, I went to bed super super early last night (and am awake for the moment but hoping to get some more sleep.) When DH came into bed I woke up and he gave me good news... they accepted our offer on the house!!! Now we just have to wait for the inspection (I think it has to be done within a week) and if that goes well the house is ours!!! 

I am so excited. I'm attaching a picture of the baby's room (With the current owner's furniture still in it.) We aren't even going to have to paint, I love the yellow and white!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh amy it looks lovely!!! i bet you and DH are so happy  a baby and a house!!!!

Oh and MrsD lol no i dont ask for a full MOT of my lady garden :rofl: its a family planning clinic, i go once a year for a smear and full MOT (lol) xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww that is lovely Amy! Congrats!

Cath, it was a major stress reliever! :haha: I feel great, not stressing, no cramping and no bleeding, so maybe I needed it to CHILL OUT a bit! :roll:


----------



## Poppy84

Yay Amy for house. Congratulations. Baby's room is gorgeous. We are doing ours yellow and white too.

Cath I hope af comes soon for u

Tawn yay for feeling close with hubby again. We still get nervous about it and have hardly done it at all. Obviously why I'm having dirty dreams about mr grey

Mrs d a trip to the shop sounds like a good idea. A little bit of a walk and some fresh air


----------



## Poppy84

Oh and no I havnt told hubby about my dream ;-)


----------



## AmyB1978

Poppy84 said:


> Yay Amy for house. Congratulations. Baby's room is gorgeous. We are doing ours yellow and white too.
> 
> Tawn yay for feeling close with hubby again. We still get nervous about it and have hardly done it at all. Obviously why I'm having dirty dreams about mr grey

We love that room! Baby is the entire reason I really really wanted this particular house. I walked upstairs and into that room and wanted it to be our child's room. It is so cozy and amazing. The house also has a great back yard, is in a neighborhood that I could imagine walking around with the stroller (wagon, bike, etc) in and just has a family feel, AND we are across the street and two houses down from the community playground, pool, park (I believe there is even a little pond back there!)


As for DTD, we have only done it once this pregnancy.. and it was before the pregnancy was confirmed. I know everyone says it is perfectly safe but it scares me.. even if all that happened was the spotting/cramping that can happen I don't know how I would deal with that emotionally. Combine the fear with being exhausted and feeling nauseated most of the time AND having little to no sex drive (since preggo) and it is just not happening. I feel guilty but have talked with DH about it several times and he says it is ok (I just hope it really is.)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haha Poppy - so the only unfavourable thing about your dream was that you woke up? ;)

Tawn - Glad you were able to DTD and feel good about it. It stinks having to go without when pg out of fear, and last time we had a 'dry spell' I really missed the closeness. When is your next appt/scan lovely?

Cath - what is MOT...? I did laugh at the lady bits comment!

Amy - Gorgeous. Congratulations x

Cheryl - How are you feeling now that you're up and going?

Mrs Duck - That would be the way lovely, fall asleep just in time to miss the only thing you actually wanted to see last night... Yay for re-runs.


So O is happening... pretty much right now...! Should we still BD tonight? Like in the next few hours? I guess I'd be silly not to. Can't hurt the chances of last night's spermies and only improves chances of catching the eggy, right? Only reason why we haven't been DTD every night is cause I don't want to deminish quality.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

If I'm honest Amy - I had NO sex drive during my pregnancy with DD either, so I know what that's like. Second tri is better as you get your energy back a bit, don't feel sick as much, and you're not too big yet either.

The neighbourhood sounds lovely :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Mummy its just like a smear and a check for all infections, check the cervix etc !! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Lol Mummy its just like a smear and a check for all infections, check the cervix etc !! xxx

Does it stand for something?


----------



## cathgibbs

No its just me bring random  We take cars to the garage for a full MOT - which means they check for everything and ensure the car is in full working order before allowing it to pass so i always say im going to the Drs for an MOT lol!

xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> No its just me bring random  We take cars to the garage for a full MOT - which means they check for everything and ensure the car is in full working order before allowing it to pass so i always say im going to the Drs for an MOT lol!
> 
> xxx

Oh, haha! Nice!


----------



## cathgibbs

My Oh laughs like mad when i say that to him haha xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well ladies my O pain tonight feels really full-on again (third month in a row now!). It's like period pain mixed with constipation (sorry for TMI!) and I can't pinpoint what side it's coming from. I think as you've said before Tawn my ovaries are competing hard for bragging rights.

So random how different our bodies can be after MC. My friend who lost a bub at 31 weeks last year and has just given birth to a healthy boy last week had to have a histerectomy (sp) when they delivered him, and I was thinking (right or not), that would be awesome (!!). Procided you're finished having a family, which they are now with 2 healthy kids. To not have to worry about AF or pap smears ever again would be great.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh poppy sounds like a wonderful dream x

Amy a cautionary congratulations I hope the inspection goes well so you can get your house it looks and sounds lovely x

Tawn don't work too hard you are preggo too x glad you dtd with hubby again xx

I hope everyone's day at work goes quicker today x

Afm I'm eating pizza after last nights chat yumm and my lovely neighbour has just been around and gave me some soup she made for me how sweet x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Yum Mrs D! I ended up having... wait for it... KIEV! Haha :rofl:
It was a Cordon Bleu one though as I'm not really keen on the regular garlic butter ones.

What pizza topping have you got?

Oh, by the way Bailey, yours from last night sounded AMAZING!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Continue with bding mummy just to cover all bases and I hope your pains ease soon x

I'm really pleased for your friend to get her rainbow baby after her heartache x


----------



## MrsDuck

Kievs, you lot will be looking like kievs haha

My pizza was just a little waitrose ham pizza but it was lovely mmm, now for some chocolate


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I had some coffee ice cream - it was awesome!

And thanks Mrs D - I will make sure we BD tonight just to cover all bases.

And I'm so pleased for her too. They're a lovely family and deserve beautiful things from life, so I was devastated for them when they lost their girl last year. She'd had a blighted ovum a few months before that too at like 8-10 weeks I think? So the two together are more than anyone should have to go through.

I don't think I actually know your TTC story though Mrs D. Do you mind sharing for me?


----------



## MrsDuck

With all the food talk I'm going to be huge by the time I go back to work mmm ice cream x

That's so sad, I'm glad all worked out for them this time x

My story is that I went for my first scan at 11 weeks having had no problems or cramps etc and there wasn't a heartbeat and bubs only measured 6 weeks. I waited another week to see if I would miscarry naturally but I didn't so I went into hospital for an erpc. That was feb this year, then I had a chemical a couple of months later then all this cancer stuff came up and I can't wait to get back to ttc.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> With all the food talk I'm going to be huge by the time I go back to work mmm ice cream x
> 
> That's so sad, I'm glad all worked out for them this time x
> 
> My story is that I went for my first scan at 11 weeks having had no problems or cramps etc and there wasn't a heartbeat and bubs only measured 6 weeks. I waited another week to see if I would miscarry naturally but I didn't so I went into hospital for an erpc. That was feb this year, then I had a chemical a couple of months later then all this cancer stuff came up and I can't wait to get back to ttc.

:hugs: So when this is all over lovely, you will be well and truely due for your rainbow too xx

Is your voice back today?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Where is everyone else today...?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just checking in just forced some lunch down but still feeling like shit. Midwife at 1.15. X
Mummy2one hey missy hope this is ur month. X
Poppy yeh for naughty dream. X

Amy yeah for the house love. X

Mrs d hope u enjoyed ur pizza Hun..x

Cath I'd take it off Hun. X

Tawn yeah for :sex:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I didn't know your full story, so sorry cx

Lots of random chats about mots and stuff today lol! 

Tawn yey for sexy time (was it amazing like you said about yesterday?!), hope so :). I've really gone of 'that'' lately although oddly wanted it loads when preg! Don't know whether it's my hormones, and maybe my AF will reset that all again! I love how we now refer to it as 'getting' our OHs to!

Poppy jealous of your Dream, I never remember mine!!

Cath how's work, I'm soooo bored today and have found out were due to have a new dept manager that I can't stand so that's really the icing in the cake TBH!!

Amy - yey for house!

Mummy good luck with the bding! This is your month!

Fletch how are you love?

Cheryl can't remember if you said if you are sick today hun?

Thurl, Shellie, Shelby, you all good?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake, im sorry to hear that hun! All the more reason for you to get PG when AF arrives now, then you can think 'in 9 months ill have a year away from this place mwahahaha' or a year off to look for other jobs whilst looking after baby!! 

im only popping in quick cause i have decided to get my butt in gear and do some work cause i have no more work from tomorrow afternoon until tuesday afternoon yay!!

Hope everyone is ok! xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

So annoying!! I just wrote a post and bnb ATE IT! Oh well, it went something like:

That's it now, I've done all we can this month for our best chance at a BFP. In a lot if ways this cycle has felt like what I remember from just before we got aBFP with Missy Moo, so I'm hoping we can also get another surprise fathers day present 3 years on and she can have that in common with our rainbow baby.

Cheryl - I hope you're starting to feel better soon lovely :( Will you mention it to the midwife today and she might suggest something for you? Maybe ask her about Maxalon, or see if you have something similar there to the one in Aus that has 10 in a pack for like $100 (50p I guess?). I would buy those in a heartbeat next time to avoid having to feel so awful again x Let me know how you go.

Can't even remember what else I'd written! Gah! Sorry. Hope afternoons go super quick for you all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks mummy and cupcake I just wish we'd started trying sooner I'm 32 and still to ttc baby no 1.....oh to have a crystal ball x

Mummy I've got everything crossed for you this month, come on bfp x

Cupcake that seals the deal then definitely find another job while you are on maternity leave x

Cheryl how was the midwife? 

Cath does that mean you took tomorrow off yippee x

Afm just been to m&s and bought loads of goodies and loads of fruit yummy, Im just stuffing my face with cherries mmmmm


----------



## cupcake1981

M&s?!? Did you buy Kievs?!? I hope so!!!! I went shopping there after work on Monday and bought so much naughty stuff, there a tub of mini rolls, walnut whips, Kievs, salmon parcels! Lethal!!!

32 is not considered old mrs d in fertility terms, you have plenty of time xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

And if it makes you feel better I will be 31 in about 2 weeks! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy what date will you be testing from hun? i got everything x for you!!!

MrsD you just wait hun, i think come December/Jan you will have a BFP which will be a suprise to you and DH!! did you pick up any Galaxy!??!

Yep i got tomorrow PM off work woop!! so excited haha!! I thikn im having the curse of the evaps this month, its normally Dani that has them all the bloody time!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hey ladies! 

So how is everyone today? I havent read back yet only this page. 

Mrs d my gran was 42 when she had my uncle so you have loooaads of time left yet! But youll get your bfp before christmas  iv been praying for us all. 

Cath another evap?? :-( 

right. Off to read back.. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh hun, its really annoying me now, i ordered 30 opks and 50 (yes 50) HPTS for my next cycle I am on a mission hahaha!! 

How you doing hun? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Im good thanks. Just still a bit poorly that night nurse doesnt half knock you out. Lol. I was watching hunger games and all of a sudden felt really light headed and faint. :/ have u seen that film? Its amazing!! 

Mummy fxd you caught your eggy! 

bailey you are seriously the queen of picking up shifts! Lol relax this weekend! Get them feet up  your pizzas sounded yummy!

Cupcake lol kievs again. I need to go shopping monday and buy some.

Amy yay for your house!!! So excited for you  your nursery looks so cute and cosey.

Tawn yay for bding! Hope it was amazing and you didnt worry too much. Does your dad come this weekend? Xx 

im gonna use opks this month and order some pre seed and use it on my days. From cd10 every other day bding and everyday on days and legs in the air. Should do the trick i hope. 

How is everyone today? Iv come home to tidy before dh gets home on sunday and hes left it in a right state i almost cried!! But i went out and cheered myself up and bought kitchen accessories


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, your plan of attack this month sounds perfect!!! I never actually put my legs in the air, because I didn't want to freak DH out even though he joked about it all the time, but I DID sneakily put a pillow under my hips afterwards and lie there like that until I fell asleep. Kept those spermies in! LOL, I know that this is going to be your month! Sounds perfect!

And yes, my Dad does come to visit this weekend! I am so excited, it should be a really fun time. Him and his girlfriend come on Sunday and will be here until the following Sunday, so we have tons of fun day trips planned etc so it will hopefully be good weather! We have decided we are going to tell him while he is here, I know he would want to know and it would be too hard to keep secret anyways as they love to drink wine (and will notice if I refuse) and we are going to Legoland with stepson overnight and they will KNOW something is up if I refuse to go on the rollercoasters! So it will be fun to tell them, and hopefully get some advice on how to approach telling my brother and future SIL about (possibly) missing their wedding if this is our forever baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies you all just made me feel better xx

No cupcake I didn't buy any kievs but I did buy a chocolate fudge pudding that you bake so no cath I thought I better not get chocolate as well instead I bought peaches, strawberries and cherries as thought it was a bit better for me, I can't stop eating at the moment, I think it's boredom.

Fletch I thought your dh was back already you poor thing having to clean up his mess especially as you still aren't well, I hope you feel better soon xx
What did you buy for your kitchen? 

Cath 50! Only you haha xx yay for your extra long weekend off xx

Cupcake when do you have your holiday jabs?


----------



## MrsDuck

This WILL be your forever baby tawn, so exciting having your dad visit and I bet ss is excited about all the days out xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes Tawn I was about to say that to! PMA, this is your forever bubba!

Mrs d not til the 5th 2 weeks b4 we go (fine apparently) so hubs and I have to be very careful as they won't give me the jab if i accidentally fall Preg!

Fletch good plan hun, it's gonna happen this month hun.

Who else has used preseed on this thread? Any luck with it, was thinking of getting some to x


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies! Counting down the hours until I can call the doctor tomorrow to try and find out my numbers..... and it's about 24 right now! LOL

Cupcake, I used it once this past cycle during my fertile period, only on the day where my OPKs were looking dark but I didn't have much EWCM, but when I had my own CM I opted not to. I also used it the cycle before, and got a bfn, but I know Bailey used it and got her bfp too though! So maybe it couldn't hurt!

Just make sure you only use a little bit! Even half the syringe is WAYYY too much IMO! up to about the 2 line was what felt most comfortable for me!


----------



## cupcake1981

Syringe?? Do you put it in you? I might get some I think, can't hurt....this ttc business is so expensive!!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Syringe?? Do you put it in you? I might get some I think, can't hurt....this ttc business is so expensive!!

:rofl: where did you think you put it xx

I bet you can't wait to go, it will be lovely, is it just you and your dh going?


----------



## cathgibbs

You have to squirt it up there!??! I thought it was just a sort of gel that you put on the area!!! doesnt it 'leak out' ?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I didn't mean that in a bitchy way xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD you couldnt be bitchy if you tried lovely!! :hugs: I honestly thought you just put it on the area, the thought of it leaking out doesnt bond well with me eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkk xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You'd definitely need to put your legs in the air after using it haha

It's expensive isn't it around £15?


----------



## cathgibbs

doesnt help if you dont get much EWCM? My body has been backwards this month, the amount of CM i have had since O is unreal so i think i may invest in some, i shall wait a cycle first because the amount of tests i buy plus the £15....I think id be skint lol!!

Ohhhh MrsD deffo legs in the air jobby!! I wont be able to sleep after using it i think id be too uncomfortable!! I was doing the legs in the air before and thats how i caught lol.....twice....although OH thinks its to do with this 'Super sperm'!! haha xxx

Whats everyone having for food tonight?! im having Kievs, new pots in garlic and herb butter and salad lol Fletch i blame you for this Kiev business! xxx


----------



## WestEndMum

Hi, I am new to this forum and wanted to join this thread.
I have just had a mc at 7w3. 
My husband and I weren't trying for a baby and were surprised but delighted to get the BFP. As soon as the bleeding has stopped we are planning on trying again. At the moment, we are not going to use OPK or temp etc, just going to wait and see if nature takes it course. Maybe if nothing happens after a few months we will rethink our approach.
I am 36 and I never felt any pressure of time before but now that we have had a mc and we have both decided that we desperately want a baby I feel that we don't have anytime to lose. It has been really reassuring seeing all the positive stories on here of the women who have successfully managed to get BFP after MC. x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha kievs (I couldn't bring myself to buy them when I was in m&s earlier I thought you'd all laugh at me) mmmm the new pots will be lovely with them with the garlic butter x

Hubby is eating a chorizo sausage thing with salad and I'm having the homemade soup my lovely neighbour made for me x

I haven't tried the legs in the air thing yet.....that's where I was going wrong x

When does your promotion kick in?


----------



## fletch_W

Its cupcake too not me! Lol cant beat a good kiev. 

cupcake you have to insert it with the syringe and wait 15 mins before penetration. To get it warmed up lol. My dh is gonna have a laughing fit cos you have to squat to insert it. We will be like two little kids giggling tut. 

Mrs duck my dh was due home tomorrow but rang last night to say he is staying til sunday. 
My kitchen lino and flooring is black and units are dark oak so went for red. I got tes coffee sugar pots and untesils pot. And then got 6 new mugs with spots on 3 black 3 red. And then a drainer a bowl and a cutlery drawer tidy. Gonna do my bathroom next week


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi westendmum :wave: sorry you are finding yourself here but glad you chose to join our lovely thread, everyone on here is really lovely (and really chatty).

Everyone has been reassuring me that we have plenty of years left I'm 33 in nov and still ttc baby no 1 and you do too. I'm sure you will get your bfp soon, this thread is full of luck at the moment x


----------



## fletch_W

Hi west end mum! So sorry for your loss! :hugs: but welcome to the best thread on bnb  xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh your kitchen things sound lovely, I'm desperate to do my bathroom too (I've been badgering my dh to modernise it for the past 7 years :wacko: what colours are you doing for your bathroom? 

Visions have come into my head now fletch haha me and hubby would be the same and I'd end up squirting it back out lol x


----------



## WestEndMum

Thanks ladies. We are still a bit shellshocked at the moment, it is just so strange one day to be making all these plans and then to have that taken away from you. We are both trying to stay positive and are keen to start again as soon as possible. It's good to have other ladies who understand!


----------



## Tawn

Welcome WestEndMum, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: You have definitely come to the right place for support though, the ladies on this thread are lovely!

Cath, basically you spend about 15 quid and you get 9 syringes that you use to insert it inside. If you do too much (the syringe has like 6 settings, and the packet even says "most women prefer it at level 3" but I thought level 2 was perfect) it will be uncomfortable but if you do just the right amount you don't really notice it. 

Basically you just insert it in the bathroom about 15 mins before bd, then you are supposed to bear down to get rid of the excess so it isn't leaking out on you. So each box gives you at least 9 applications, but I still have tons left over and I used it for 2 cycles. 

Like I said, I only used it when I didn't have tons of my own cm on the day that my OPK was nearing +, but the other days my body had enough of its own so I didn't bother. It has all the nutrients and stuff that your fertile cm has, so it lets spermies live longer to get out of the "hostile" vajayajay and get into the safety of the uterus and fallopian tubes! LOL


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, are you actually going to insert it in front of DH? Brave woman!!! LOL

I think that would put my DH right off!

WestEndMum, it is an awful feeling, to go from so many dreams one instant to so much grief the next. We definitely all understand hun :hugs: This is a great place to voice all those feelings because we all have been there and can completely relate!


----------



## MrsDuck

WestEndMum said:


> Thanks ladies. We are still a bit shellshocked at the moment, it is just so strange one day to be making all these plans and then to have that taken away from you. We are both trying to stay positive and are keen to start again as soon as possible. It's good to have other ladies who understand!

I know it's heartbreaking, but this thread is full of PMA and tons of support from people who have all been through the same heartache, so feel free to vent, cry, question as much as you want xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha nooo! I just realised i typed that wrong. He will laugh when i tell him how i have to insert it. Ill do it in the bathroom.


----------



## Tawn

fletch_W said:


> Haha nooo! I just realised i typed that wrong. He will laugh when i tell him how i have to insert it. Ill do it in the bathroom.

Hahahhhahahah OK. Glad you cleared that up! I was thinking "what a mood killer!" if you busted out the preseed in bed after some foreplay :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg ladies stop it I'm literally :rofl: on the bus, Mrsd.....it'll squirt back out Hahaaaaaaaaa you lot crack me up,I think I may invest in some it sounds fun lol

Westendmum I think that's what upset me the most I literally felt like someone came up to me and said 'nah its jot your time to be pregnant yet so ill just take this away from you' its horrible,you will get better in time hun take your time to grieve :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha stand up on the bed and squat. Lol i cant breathe for laughing im glad im home alone :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg ladies just had a freaky 5 mins,came home to a leaflet from Asda about their babysale and all the stuff they have on offer and just cried,I haven't cried for ages lol def think af is due lol xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw cath im sorry! :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

It's stupid really girls I just want to go and buy everything lol I just want a bloody bun in the oven lol line everyone else on here lol 

Mrsd how you feeling today I haven't even asked you that!!! Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

HELLO HA!!!! I'm home!!!

Fill me in on the goss!


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies,

How is everyone?

Welcome westendmum, so sorry for your loss but fletch is right this is the best thread on bnb!! It is so hard when you have all those plans and dreams for the future taken away, I was the same as you we werent really trying fully when we got our first BFP and at first were petrified but happy (if that makes sense) but after losing our angel we realised how ready we were for a baby and how much we wanted a family. Dont worry hun, you will get there and these ladies are amazing for their support!

Ladies that preseed stuff is deffo good if you dont get much cm, I found it good, expecially with the fact that when ttc it can be hard to produce so much to bd every other day lol!! And I agree with Tawn, dont use very much!! And I also put my legs in the air last cycle and got my BFP, do it girls!!!

Cath - so sorry about you getting upset hun :hugs:

Mrs d - yay for getting out, and yay for the m&s pudding it sounds lush!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani yay!_!!! I'll wait for Tawn to fill you in she's the best lol!!

How was holidays hun??

I'm finally on 5g of folic acid woopxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Dani!!!! hope your holiday was good!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies chat happy in here lol..x

Welcome westend so sorry for your loss Hun :hugs:

Hey dani how was ur holibags?xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hols was good and bad. DH and I fought a lot over stupid stuff. Kids were being naughty, I don't like to moan here as I know how much and how hard it is to have them but as I am home 24/7 and dh works weekends I don't get much child free time so I start to get drained so easily. I just need a break now lol. Spa this weekend with a friend, her treat! Over night too, soooo what I need!!! 

Missed you all xxx


----------



## fletch_W

spa sounds amazing!! you def deserve it! we missed you too!! so glad youre back :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww a spa weekend sounds lovely hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm ok today thanks cath, I braved the outside world and frightened a young boy that couldn't take his eyes off all my staples which made me chuckle.

Bailey have you got anything planned for your days off? x

Cupcake how are you hun? I hope I didn't offend you earlier?? xx

Cheryl how was your midwife? x

Welcome back dani I bet you have a lovely suntan, a day at the spa sounds lovely x

I've just had a healthy fruit yoghurt for dessert I'm saving my choc pud for tomorrow mmm


----------



## baileybubs

Ive only got the one day off I'm afraid mrs d, I stupidly said I would work Sunday morning, which I am totally regretting now! They were so short staffed and I care so much about the people we look after, that when we are short staffed I feel like our clients dont get the full attention they need so I begrudgingly said I'd work 9-2 (which isnt too bad really) but now my boss has decided that coz its so short over the weekend that the rest of the weekend they are paying for agency staff to come in!! So I neednt have bothered! Oh well, Saturday and the rest of Sunday I will be at home refusing to do anything lol!!

Aw bless that young boy mrs d! How are the staple feeling now? I dont know how you can sleep with them in, you really are such a trooper and you never moan!! I wish I could be more like you mrs d and not whine on so bloody much lol!!

Ive just done the same for dessert, I had blueberries and grapes with natural yoghurt (but I also do have some fruit scones and fresh cream for if I'm peckish later, providing i dont fall asleep soon!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

xx


----------



## baileybubs

I cant see it Cath, which ones which?


----------



## cathgibbs

they never bloody show up on this site!!! the middle one is urine hpt the top and bottom pics the hpt on the right is urine :-( hate how crap my pics are on here :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

x


----------



## cathgibbs

x


----------



## baileybubs

Your link doesnt work now Cath - just to infuriate you more lol! It says unauthorised access!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi everyone 

Sorry I went AWOL for a few hours went for some dinner with some peeps after work!

Lol mrs d you didn't offend you silly billy! I guess like Cath i thought you just put it on the, ahem, area....not actually in you but I guess that's where it needs to be some makes sense!
Yes just me and dh off on holibobs, 4 weeks today! On the day of baileys scan I believe dammit, will have to find some Internet connection to get on and see her beautiful scan! 

Yea fletch I am responsible for the Kievs talk to its not just you!

Welcome westendmum, Sorry for your loss, you will get lots of support from the ladies on here they are all so lovely! And yes it's very lucky it seems, hopefully that will run off on all of us waiting for our BFPs. 

Cheryl how's the ms tonight?

Bailey how was work?

Cath stop POAS and wait for AF and then POAS if she doesn't show you are torturing yourself!!

Hi dani! Welcome back from holiday! 

Where's everyone else tonight?

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry hun i just deleted them, im doing my own head in now, i think i need a few days off the net for a while xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Naughty naughty bailey you said you weren't going to pick up any extra shifts xx I hope you make the most of your time off hun x

My staples are ok but today I keep getting a sort of electric shock feeling through them, not sure what that is?? I can't sleep at all but not due to the staples, coz my neck is swollen and I can't turn it much and I can't lie down so I have to sit up and try and sleep which is impossible like trying to sleep on a plane

Ooh enjoy your goodies bailey x

Cath you make me laugh... I can only see a line on the bottom test of the top photo but the line seems to be in the wrong place (but I am on my phone). Get another frer before you drive yourself demented haha x


----------



## Poppy84

Woah u lot have been chatty today. Can't catch up


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Sorry hun i just deleted them, im doing my own head in now, i think i need a few days off the net for a while xxxxx

Except bnb xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you poppy? Have you found a home for all your purchases?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cath I hope you feel ok hun, and you arent bothering any of us at all!! Thats the while point of this thread to give advice, look at lines and get line eye and get support for ttc and stuff!! :hugs: xxxxxxx

And I know mrs d I shouldnt have picked up that shift but I swear no more, the only ectra I will work now is if I am the responsible person on call and I have to (coz thats in my contract).

Cupcake - thanks hun for that, made a tear come to my eye you saying that about my scan :flower: And work was ok today but I was so tired. Again! I seem to get more tired on days when I do shorter shifts?? Maybe its the long shifts are catching up with me. But tomorrow I am not in charge so at least that makes it a bit less stressful!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi poppy! :hi: hope you are well today!


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun I'm going to have. Few days off,I'm doing everyone's heads in,your all too kind to say it but ill be back hopefully after my meeting with my consultants and I want a proper catch up then ladies!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cath you really are not doing anyones heads in. But if you feel better not coming on for a few days we understand, but we will miss you!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath don't go away for a few days, we are here for you, you are not bugging us I just think you should give yourself a break from POAS as you gave been on such a roller coaster this week hun xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree cath you aren't doing my head in, don't take a break coz of us, but if you want some time off for yourself we understand. We'll miss you though xx


----------



## fletch_W

cath! dont go!! i love looking at tests! iv just spent the last hour in the pregnancy test gallery lol. no lie! i cant wait to start poas :) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol fletch you nutter x


----------



## fletch_W

lol i cant help it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol fletch I do that,girls ill still be stalking don't you worry about that loveliess!!! See you in a few days,lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw crap bnb ate my post!!!

Fletch you are a nutter lol!

God I think I just upset someone on another thread accidentally, me and my big gob!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath we miss you already, don't stay away too long we need you xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ok Cath, we will miss you xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw what did you do bailey! I'm always worried that I upset people and end up pming them to apologise! X


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I just came back! I forbid you to leave!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - well I was reassuring one girl who got 2-3 weeks on a digi again a week after she first got that, telling her that digis shouldnt be used for progrssion and to ignore them and stop worrying, also that they arent reliable etc (to help her feel better) and I didnt notice that another woman also put "yay got my 3+ on the digi" just after this girl was upset about her 2-3 weeks, and I think she thought my post was aimed at her!! She's now said thats not why shes leaving the group but I think it is really. 

Dani - I like that, Cath she forbids you lol!


----------



## Tawn

Cath I missed out on you posting your tests this time, but I would have loved looking at them! You don't have to go for us, but if you need some time off we will be eagerly waiting for you to come back! :hugs:

Dani! Hiiiii! So glad you are back from holiday! Sorry it was not all you'd hoped for, but a spa day sounds like just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## Poppy84

Cath- where r u going? Don't go 

Oh dear bailey! I'm sure u didn't upset her really. Don't worry 

Hi dani. Good to have u back!!!!

All my goodies mainly got dumped in the spare room haha. We r in the middle of painting it do can't put things in the right place yet


----------



## Tawn

UHHHHG Bailey don't even worry about that girl. She is like 18 years old and acts it. She is always complaning that she never gets enough attention on threads, this isn't the first time. Plus, I think it was really rude of her to post "YAY I GOT MY 3+" directly after the other post about a girl worrying because she only got 2-3 on her digi a week after getting 2-3 the first time. In fact, I REALLY had to bite my tongue to not say something to her about how inconsiderate that was!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I'm sure it's not cos of that, and you are right they shouldnt be used for progression! X


----------



## baileybubs

Phew, she's PM'd back saying it wasnt me, it was that noone in the thread ever seemed to respond to her (which I only didnt because I was busy reassuring the other girl at the time lol) but she's deffo siad it wasnt me. God I feel so bad thinking I could have upset someone with my silly ramblings lol!!

Ooooh poppy decorating!! I wish I could decorate my house, my landlay wont even let us put a picture hook up!! I'm just gonna decorate and see if she notices one day lol!! Is it the nursery you are decorating?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn and bailey your other thread sounds juicy! So glad there's nothing like that on this thread! X


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Tawn, I wanted to say that the reason I hadnt said congrats was because the other girl had just been worrying that hers wasnt, I couldnt exactly say "dont pay attention to digis they arent reliable" to one girl and then congratulate another, would be a bit hypocritical really......is that the word I want hypocritical??


----------



## Poppy84

I agree they shouldn't be used for progression. I want to know who this attention seeking 18 year old is now. We never get anything juicy happen here

Yes we've been painting the nursery yellow


----------



## cupcake1981

I sometimes worry that I am a little too direct at times but I never mean to be, I would be horrified if I ever upset anyone!


----------



## Tawn

Yup that is exactly the word, but I know what you mean! I just think it is funny, she always complained that no one responded to her and a few times I said, OK I am going to make a POINT of responding to her so she doesn't feel left out and nothing. Zilch. Nada!

That always bothers me when people feel "ignored" but can't be bothered to support anyone else or respond to THEIR concerns......

/rant/ LOL. This is the same thing as earlier, I obviously have an issue with selfish people! That is why I love this thread so much!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I love that colour for a nursery!! So nice and bright!!

Poppy its not really juicy at all, just me trying not to upset people and apologising for something I havent even done lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, you are so much nicer than me! You are truly such a sweetheart!

Believe me, you are nothing but kind here on BnB!

And Poppy, I LOVE yellow for a nursery!!!! Are you still happy not knowing the gender or is it harder now that you "COULD" know----did that make sense?!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, Tawn you make me laugh, I love how you get your little rant on about things lol!!

But you are right, and its hard sometimes, I try so hard not to let people feel ignored and to respond to everyone, but theres a difference between being selfish and not replying and accidentally missing someone. I'm gonna go read back now coz I never noticed her responses and stuff lol, I created the thread and I only pop on for a bit, not like this thread lol!! Its great to have bump buddies but this thread is indeed the best thread for support!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath :hugs: xxxxxxx see you soon miss you already xxxxx

Bailey we all know you would never say anything to hurt anyone, you are far to lovely xxx

I love yellow for a nursery poppy, are you going to post a pic of the nursery when you have finished I'd love to see it? Xx


----------



## WestEndMum

I also think yellow is lovely for a nursery, it is so cheerful, like sunshine.

Thank you all so much for your support already.

Might not be the best response but hubby and I have just been to the pub for a few beers, just trying to get a bit of light relief. Looking forward to being able to try again.

Do you think we need to wait for AF or just until the bleeding stops?


----------



## Tawn

It was just little comments Bailey. Where she was like "why haven't you changed my ticker yet" twice in one day and she changed her emotion to feeling "Ignored". So I wrote that you were at work and hadn't been on BnB all day (it was the day we were worried for you because we didn't see you log in all day lol) and congrats on her being farther ahead than she though and she completely ignored me lol!

Anywho! MrsD, whatcha watching tonight? I watched About A Boy earlier and it made me feel warm and fuzzy. I love that movie!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh actually WestEndMum, this thread was originally called "trying before first AF" and a lot of us on here joined together because we were trying to get pg as soon as the bleeding stopped from our m/c's. So if you feel emotionally ready and your doctor says it is OK, I think you should go for it.

And a few beers after all that stress and heartache sounds well deserved hun! :hugs:


----------



## WestEndMum

thanks Tawn, it's difficult to know what the right response is


----------



## baileybubs

Westendmum, the first thing I did when i found out about my angel leaving us was go to the pub, which sounds bad but I was in a very bad place and was thinking "well i may as well". Its totally understandable to want to blow off steam and get some relief. And what did your doctors say about ttc? Was it a natural mc?

Tawn - yeah I remember you saying that about me being at work. I didnt think anything of it lol!! But I have just looked back and theres no evidence of anyone ignoring her except for today when she said about 3+, and thats only coz it was innappropriate timing. In fact she hadnt even welcomed the two newcomers coz she clearly didnt read back to anyone elses posts. We've been here before lol!! But anyway moving on lol!! How are you feeling today hun? I got a bit spaced out before!

Dani - where is your spa weekend, I bet you cant wait, I'd love to do that! Have you got a nice tan?


----------



## MrsDuck

Westendmum dani's motto is drink til it's pink which I think is great, so go on have a drink x

It's entirely up to you to start again whenever you feel ready. Drs say to wait til bleeding has stopped but then the advice seems to differ, on this thread alone there was a mixture some ladies went onto ttc immediately whilst others waited for af or longer, I think the main thing is you being ready x

Hiya tawn I'm not watching anything tonight I've either been on bnb or the phone all night, I missed eastenders but apart from that there hasn't been anything on, I didn't see about a boy thats a good film x

I totally agree with you about selfish people grrrrr.

How's the ms?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw is that true Tawn and you ladies have made it a lucky thread? How lovely :)

Westend it's up to you, but I was advised after my ERPC to wait for bleeding to stop before having unprotected sex because if the risk of infection as your cervix may still be open. Did you have a d&c/Erpc? How long ago was your mc (apologies if you said and I don't remember) x


----------



## baileybubs

And ladies thank you for saying all the lovely words about how I would not have upset anyone, you are all so sweet! So glad I am on this thread!

Whats everyone up to at the mo? I'm catching up on celebrity big brother lol.

ooh I forgot to say hi to mummy2 earlier as I read your posts but then forgot what had been said coz there was so much to catch up on!! Hope you are currently sending that fertilised eggy down the falopian tube to get snuggled up in the uterus!!!

Shellie, have you O'd yet?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## WestEndMum

Baileybubs, yes it was a natural mc. Tbh the healthcare people we have seen have not been very helpful. When we went to the hospital on Wednesday, I had 2 scans, internal and normal and the mid wife just said she couldn't see anything. She took some blood and said I was to get more blood taken on Friday (tomorrow). I was in for less than 5 minutes and felt they weren't helpful at all, they didn't offer any pain relief or advice at all. I was left wondering if I had even been pregnant and if it hadn't been for all the symptoms I would have doubted myself.
I have learned more from reading threads like this than I did from any of the professionals I saw. I didn't even get the chance to ask any questions.


----------



## Tawn

WestEndMum, I don't think there IS a right response hun. :hugs: it is honestly whatever gets you through day to day as you go through the grieving process. For me it was *obsessing* about TTC straight away, it kept me together. But I did have to face up to my grief when my AF showed, and random times over the months afterwards too, because you never really get over it. So give yourself a lot of leniency and be kind to yourself, hun! 

Bailey, I feel fine today! I don't know if you read, but I was pretty darn open about the fact that DH and I dtd for the first time since BFP and I was very happy about it! :blush: Honestly, my main symptoms right now are just some tiredness, sore nips (since O, though), some occasional AF-type gentle cramps and dizziness (which is apparently because your blood pressure drops? I thought I was imagining it lol I feel drunk!) Did blood work today and will hopefully get it back tomorrow so I don't have to wait till Tuesday! How about you?


----------



## WestEndMum

sorry for those of you who asked, the mc started on Sunday and I would say that I passed the sac yesterday and since then the bleeding and pain has been less


----------



## cupcake1981

Westend that is unfortunately quite a common situation, it seems like ladies in the us get a lot more care after mc than we do here ( mostly cos they pay lots for insurance), but it is sad that we are just sent away and made to get in with it with no support, and like you I have learned more from the ladies on bnb than from any doctor! Have you stopped bleeding now? x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know the nhs are just rubbish at treating mc's with any ounce of empathy or care (in my experience anyway) Westendmum. My local epu told me to go away when I was bleeding for over a week and I was worried, fair enough I now know that it wasnt something to worry about but at the time I didnt!!! Any questions feel free to ask us, theres bound to be one of us knows the answer. And as for ttc I think if you feel emotionally ready for ttc again and for being pregnant again then I think you could ttc as soon as you like. You are more fertile after a mc. But maybe I would contact your epu and see if they will do a follow up scan just to check everything has cleared from your womb.


----------



## WestEndMum

No I am still bleeding but it is much less than before and I am not in pain anymore. The last couple of days, the pain was really quite bad and had to take hubby's painkillers for his back to get any relief at all.


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, yup! Back in March alot of us m/c around the same time and Poppy started this thread for people who were trying before their first AF. So many of them got their bfps right away, that eventually Poppy was kind enough to change it to the "Lucky Thread" for us ladies it took a bit longer for. But a lot of the preggos you see pop in every now and again to say hello were from when we were trying before AF! Believe me, this thread is so lucky, I think about 10-15 bfps have been here since March and I know you are all next!

WestEnd, I know what you mean! My nurses told me that they didn't even expect me to bleed so to just go home (mine was ectopic) and when I did start bleeding (for 7 days) I had no idea you couldn't use tampons until I came onto BnB, they told me NOTHING! I think, sadly, they are just too used to it if that makes sense? Maybe they forget that a woman's entire world just caved in, when for them it is just a day at the office?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yes I did read that Tawn, yay!!! I have to say the one time we dtd after our bfp was very good, but it took me a while to feel 'in the mood' coz I was worrying, although I have no idea why!! Do you think you'll be able to do it more now?I have wanted to with oh recently but he's always at work til nearly 11pm by which time I'm shattered, and I get up at like 7am and he doesnt!! So we just never have time. Have to say I've had some vivid dtd dreams hahaha!! Why is it that when ttc we have bfp dreams and when preggo I get dtd dreams lol!! :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Hun I'm sorry you are in pain, it's the worst having to go through the physical stuff whilst grieving for your baby to. It does sound like you are probably through the worst if you have passed the sak though, and pain can be intense and way worse than period cramps (and mine was just post operative pain and bleeding, not even my body trying to expel anything!)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh this is hard to keep up with everyone lol!!

Hi again cupcake!! Its normally so quiet on here this time of night, normally just me you and mrs d lol!! Speaking of, where did mrs d go?

I love it when its all chatty!! So glad Ive got my new laptop to type on yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey did you read Poppy's post earlier she had a dream Christian grey whisked her away to a fancy hotel haha xx

Unfortunately I very rarely remember my dreams


----------



## baileybubs

Westendmum did you say they didnt give you any painkillers?? I got given dyhydrocodeine! It was still mega painful though. As cupcake said though I think if you have passed the sack then physically you are over the worst.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still here x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah I did read that too mrs d, doh!!!! My brain is so forgetful!! I read it just before I made my tea so by the time I came back on the laptop i forgot, I knew someone had mentioned that dream but I couldnt remember who, sorry Tawn!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry mrs d I think I'm just getting lost and confused with everyone so chatty lol!! You did indeed just say that you had missed eastenders didnt you? Seriously think my brain is dying lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn you hit the nail on the head as per usual, it is just a day in the office to them and they do forget that we have just lost the thing most previous to us in the whole world, it's all very tough :(


----------



## WestEndMum

No they didn't give me any painkillers, they never asked how I was feeling or really showed any empathy at all. I did actually tell the nurse that I had been in pain. By the time I got home, I found it really difficult to move around at all without being in pain. I found the whole experience quite odd. I came away not really sure if I had had a mc or not.


----------



## MrsDuck

At least you have an excuse for preggo brain bailey I'm permanently like that haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol baby brain bailey! I didn't believe in it til I was preggo and had the worse case of it ever, in fact I think I still have it at times, or maybe I was always loopy and didn't know!


----------



## MrsDuck

Gosh this thread moves fast tonight


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Westend it is very like that hun, we all know how you feel. Is your oh being lovely and supportive? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it's chatty chatty tonight mrs d....do quiet usually as soon as everyone finishes work for the day!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, baby brain can be very amusing but also very annoying lol!!

Aw westendmum its horrible the way they treat women having a mc. My friend had a mc 2 years ago and at epu they scanned her and said "are you sure theres supposed to be a baby there" she then said "well why dont you scan my big toe and see if its there coz i am bloody pregnant".....what a way to tell someone that their baby is no longer there!!!
I would write a letter of complaint to your hospital for the fact they didnt even offer you advice or painkillers or anything.


----------



## MrsDuck

Great minds think alike cupcake x

I see mummy you are back :wave: it's quite embarrassing I was chatting to you earlier, you've been to bed and got back up again and I'm still on here oooops


----------



## WestEndMum

yes he has been looking after me but he is a bit pissed tonight! which is allowed because I think we have both needed a bit of a release.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey that's awful. 

Ok I'm so silly I just cried at the Bold advert with the little girl gymnasts in....wasn't sad just had really sweet little girls in it. Idiot!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh good, I needed my hubs do much when I went through my mc, let him look after you as its his way of helping you through what you are going through xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww bless you cupcake, maybe thats a sign of AF coming?

Westendmum - do you think you'll wait for AF before ttc or is it too soon for you to tell?


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - do you have any nice plans for the weekend to help you pass the time?


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe I have been so grumpy with my dh over the last few days but no sore boobies or anything...I reckon I bled a lot after my erpc and I think it will take some time for something to build up so AF can happen!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I bled for 5 weeks and it took another 4 for AF to come so fxd it should be in the next 2 weeks!! Actually they say that it doesnt count as a real AF if the bleeding happens 2 weeks or less after the bleeding has stopped coz it means you cant have O'd or summat like that.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh really? I don't think mine is going to come with a couple of weeks...which is good as I can't ttc until after my jabs, and then hopefully I might ov when on holiday! Just want to get back to ttc now, feels like its dragging on!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's awful

West I'm glad you have good support from your dh, it's so important, I think we can let him off for being p*ssed tonight x

Ooh cupcake af yay then you can get back to ttc x

No bailey no plans for this weekend but hopefully we'll do something I'm sick of being in the house. Is your oh off with you this weekend too?


----------



## Tawn

Sorry I dropped off there ladies! DH always calls me on his way home from work and we chat about our days, been a tradition for ages. Now he has just gotten home and I think I am going to go watch Family Guy & American Dad on BBC3 with him in bed and have some cuddles. Have a great night and chat tomorrow!

Good morning Mummy, btw! I am so bummed I have missed you on both ends of your days, but I really hope you caught that eggy hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night tawn xx

I can't believe how busy it is on here tonight


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw enjoy ur cuddles T x


----------



## baileybubs

Nah mrs d he never gets weekends off, sucks dating a chef lol!! Aw I will be here to chat on bnb if you get bored lol!!

Cupcake - Well I hope it all times out perfectly for you hun for that holiday baby!!

Tawn - night hun!!


----------



## Poppy84

WestEndMum said:


> I also think yellow is lovely for a nursery, it is so cheerful, like sunshine.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support already.
> 
> Might not be the best response but hubby and I have just been to the pub for a few beers, just trying to get a bit of light relief. Looking forward to being able to try again.
> 
> Do you think we need to wait for AF or just until the bleeding stops?

Hi westendmum
So sorry for ur loss :-(
I started trying as soon as bleeding stopped but didn't get pregnant again until I had had 1 af
U def deserve a drink!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sucks bailey, no wonder you do lots of extra shifts at work. You lovely ladies always keep me entertained, I don't know what I would have done without you all recently xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies I'm going to have to love and leave you I'm afraid hubby is nagging me to put my phone down and go to sleep, chat tomorrow, night night xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww I couldn't leave without saying <3 WE LOVE YOU MRSD! <3

Honestly, you are an inspiration hun!

Now, I really am going! Nigh' Nigh'! (that the way the Murray fam says goodnight! lol!)


----------



## baileybubs

Night mrs d!! And you know we are always here to help/listen/entertain!!


----------



## baileybubs

And I agree with Tawn, dont forget that you are amazeballs!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww thank you hun you brought a tear to my eye xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d hope you get a better sleep tonight xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Right ladies, I hate to run also, its like a mass evacuation, but my oh is finally home from work and for once I'm not going straight to bed so I can finally spend a bit of time with him.

Night night everyone, and good morning mummy2 and anyone else on the other side of the world!


----------



## Poppy84

Night mrs d!!!! Awww Tawn ur so right
Sleep well


----------



## Poppy84

Night bailey. Sleep well x


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Bailey, I'm off to! x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I finally have a chance to sit and ready a few pages before i go to sleep and everybody's in bed!!! lol... thats what you get for living in a different time zone lol



Tawn said:


> I think, sadly, they are just too used to it if that makes sense? Maybe they forget that a woman's entire world just caved in, when for them it is just a day at the office?

I agree, sometimes it seems that way, especially because it happens so often. My guess is they don't want to be emotionally involved as it can interfer with their work but I think they need to remember you cant seem like it's nothing either. I know in the lab at my hospital whenever I do a preg test on a patient thats positive and see their diagnosis as vag bleed, I get taken back and hate that another woman might be about to go throu what i went through, but i always hope they'll be one of the lucky ones and all will still be ok with their little one.



MrsDuck said:


> At least you have an excuse for preggo brain bailey I'm permanently like that haha

I'm the same Mrs. Duck! lol



baileybubs said:


> ....
> 
> Shellie, have you O'd yet?

I don't think so but ... 



my opk today! I took it while i was at work today. I kno it's thinner then the control line but I'm pretty sure it's just as dark!

(I hope u can see it, i know there was some issues last time i posted a pic)

Things are happening a lot faster this month then I expected! I was expecting to have just started into my fertile phase when I start my week off in 2 days, rather then inches away from Oing already! The last time we had BDed was 3 days ago so the second i got home from work today and realized OH was in the shower, I stripped naked and jumped right in ... needless to say we ended up in the bedroom!! :blush: timing wise it kinda sucks that it's come early, but hopefully since I was able to get to OH today we've got a chance. 

No BDing tomorrow as our shifts clash and we wont see each other, and Saturday we might not be able to since OH's mum is spending the night (OH says we could just do it quietly as I tend to be kinda loud LOL but he thinks i'll be too embarrassed to do it with his mom just down the hall!)... by that time i'll probably have O'd already...oh well, today may just have to do!

Hope everyone is doing splendidly! I'm in a good mood and hope everyone else is too :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies I thought I would drop by and say iv been up since 4am with the most horrendous af pains and right on time 5.30am af showed up,I'm so happy as my cycles are more or less back to normal Woop xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi girls! :wave: And thanks Tawn! Im a bit bummed I've been missing you all too. And I was on early this morning (which was last night for all of you), but was way back on page 949 or something, so I'm only just caught up and I didn't see til now that you were noticing me lurking.

Westendmum - Welcome lovely! You'll find the girls in here are amazing. So ask us anything about any concern you might have. I'm so sorry about your bad experience with nurses :hugs: They're not much better in Australia, but I think Shellie is right that it would probably affect their ability to do their job if they were too emotional about it. Still, there has to be a happy medium. I think it's safe to say you absolutely were pregnant though hun, as like you've said, you passed the gestational sac the other day. My pain and the majority of bleeding settled right down after that too, so I'm hoping your recovery will blitz along now. Make sure you take whatever time you need though so you can grieve. And like Tawn said just don't be too hard on yourself. We're all here to support you too, so even though DH is being amazing, truth is we'll probably be able to cope better with what you're feeling than guys are able to in the long run. :hugs:

Mrs D - I hope you managed a good sleep last night. I hadn't thought about you having to sit up, you poor thing. And I agree with the others, you are amazing. Such a trooper, and quite an inspiration xx We love you.

Bailey - You're a total sweetheart! Taking those extra shifts out of caring for your residents... :flower: I do hope you can start feeling ok about saying no more often though. Your body will thank you for it x

Cath - I understand needing to pull back for a bit, but please don't think that anyone is irritated by you for you posting pics etc. That's what this site is for! And we want to be here for you no matter how crazy or annoying you think you're being (even though you're not!).

Cupcake - Did I miss you say that you thought AF is on her way? Hoping that's true and you'll be back in the game asap.

I know I'm forgetting everyone else, but I've read so much my brain is fried!! Working tonight too so I won't have a chance to get back on till you're all asleep again tomorrow night, or maybe even Saturday morning (which will be Saturday night for me).

So it might seem a little crazy, but... I bought a little pink dress today in a newborn size... My DD helped me pick it out and I decided it was something I wanted to do and put away for our rainbow - obviously provided we have a girl. I've done it as a bit of a faith step, and wanted to get a little boy outfit too, but we just couldn't find anything this morning! Then DD told me she was having a sister anyway (!), so I thought I'd leave it at that for the minute. Hopefully 'she's' already enroute to my uterus and we'll get to meet her in 8 1/2 months time [-o&lt;


Have a gorgeous Friday everyone!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Morning ladies I thought I would drop by and say iv been up since 4am with the most horrendous af pains and right on time 5.30am af showed up,I'm so happy as my cycles are more or less back to normal Woop xxxx

Morning Cath :hugs: Glad that AF is here and basically on time. I hope she's kinder to you than she was at 4am! Have some pain killers and try to get back to sleep x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun I managed another hour before work,how are you? It's so cute that you bought a dress I love it when will you be testing xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah Cath I'm so jealous AF you lucky thing lol! Not long til she is over you are back ttc!!! Is this the first since your mc?

Mummy, aw how sweet a little baby girl outfit, I think that's a real PMA thing to do. No I don't think AF is on her way, I only stopped bleeding from surgery 2 weeks ago and that's when the HPTs went totally -. Although I think I may have ovd around that time to. No idea! 

Am still feeling really emotional this am....hubs started coming on to me when we woke up and I really didn't want as (TMI alert) I really needed the loo and it just wasn't doing anything for me, then I got upset as things in that dept are really not happening at the mo cos I'm just not into it, don't know whether it's hormones, being worried about getting preg b4 my jabs and just in general...I just hate feeling like this as normally that part is so good and I miss him :( Maybe AF is on her way as it does feel like PMS a bit, who knows!

Hope everyone else is ok this am and not feeling to sick!

Mrs d did you get a lovely sleep? X


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies sorry I've not been on much but I'm just so tired and this sickness won't budge so once I'm in from work I'm in bed or puking in the toilet :sick:

Yeh for af cath...x

Cupcake hope u get urs soon..x

Mummy yeh for baby outfit :) x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath - I'm going to test on Fathers' Day which is the first Sunday in September here, so the 2nd of Sept. I will only be 10DPO, but if it's pos, both our DD and our rainbow will have been 'found out' on Fathers' Day. So that's what I'm praying for. It would be just perfect! And we fly to Melbourne the next day for our holiday.

And yeah Cupcake, I thought that too about PMA! I just feel like I needed to step out in faith that our new bub won't be too far away. I picked a little summery dress too which will be perfect for May weather here, so here's hoping it gets worn (or the only reason it doesn't is that Missy Moo ends up with a brother instead!).

Sorry for getting your cycle all confused. I knew that about your MC and hCG - sorry! :hugs: I'm sure all will reveal itself very soon and you'll be back into this crazy TTC caper in no time x What have you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Ah Cath I'm so jealous AF you lucky thing lol! Not long til she is over you are back ttc!!! Is this the first since your mc?
> 
> Mummy, aw how sweet a little baby girl outfit, I think that's a real PMA thing to do. No I don't think AF is on her way, I only stopped bleeding from surgery 2 weeks ago and that's when the HPTs went totally -. Although I think I may have ovd around that time to. No idea!
> 
> Am still feeling really emotional this am....hubs started coming on to me when we woke up and I really didn't want as (TMI alert) I really needed the loo and it just wasn't doing anything for me, then I got upset as things in that dept are really not happening at the mo cos I'm just not into it, don't know whether it's hormones, being worried about getting preg b4 my jabs and just in general...I just hate feeling like this as normally that part is so good and I miss him :( Maybe AF is on her way as it does feel like PMS a bit, who knows!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok this am and not feeling to sick!
> 
> Mrs d did you get a lovely sleep? X

Oh, and Cupcake, I've been all over the place too emotionally. I'm sure it's more than just a little bit hormonal, but you have to remember too that our bodies have been through so much, and a normal pregnancy in its early stages is hard enough without having a loss and your body having to 'work it out'. Give yourself some slack and try just talking to DH about how off you're feeling - that you miss him but you're just not in a good place right now for what he's after. If you've only just stopped bleeding I don't blame you either. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake - i was like that last night - i cried looking at the Asda baby sale leaflet then this morning i got AF maybe yours will arrive tomorrow? its been 25 days since HCG was at 0 so maybe yours will arrive soon hun we can be in the same cycle together?

Cheryl im sorry your still feeling rough hun its all good signs tho!!

Mummy i remember you saying about fathers day - i think thats a good sign for you, i have everything x for you hun!!

Sorry about last night ladies i just think everything got to me and i just needed time away but since AF is here i feel so much better and im ready for ttc this month!!!!

I hope everyone is good today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully this is a good sign ladies! 

Mummy hubs and I have talked about and he is lovely, not putting any pressure on me but I guess I feel guilty as he is living like a monk at the moment! 

What is everyone up to this weekend? My SIL is down from
Yorkshire with her Oh so will spending some time with them, not seen her since our wedding!


----------



## cathgibbs

no plans hun! but my highlight is ordering a Dominos tonight YUMMMM and i have half day in work!!!

Ahhh that'll be nice hun, you got anything planned to do when she comes down? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Westendmum, welcome to the thread. This is a great place, very chatty and full of lots of PMA but also full of loads of support when folks are having a tough time. I post on a few different threads, and follow several, but this is my favorite by far!!! I am so so very sorry for your loss and sorry that you were not treated with the compassion that you deserved. You are going through a tremendous grief right now, allow yourself time to heal (However long that takes), be gentle with yourself, and remember no matter what that it was NOT your fault!!! :hugs:

Cath, glad AF is here and your cycles are back on track! This means when you get your rainbow you can worry (at least a little less) about things! 

Mummy, I did something similar after our miscarriage (Although for us there was hardly anytime in between) and went and bought a stuffed bunny for our future rainbow baby. I figured that if somehow we never had one we would donate the bunny to a child in need. Turns out I bought that bunny while I was barely barely pregnant (and did not know it yet) with this current pregnancy... who PMA all the way WILL be my Rainbow!!!

Cheryl, I am sorry you are still feeling so sick. I rarely have vomited, just had diarrhea (When I was not constipated) and felt really really motion sick/hungover the majority of the time. I would try to eat many things and just start gagging/dry heaving and have to stop. Thankfully, for me, it has started to get a bit better... still there but definitely seems to be dissipating, hopefully it will do the same for you.

MrsDuck, today is results, right?? I might have my days mixed up, regardless fxd for you and I hope you are doing well. (and taking it easy!)

AFM- inspection on the house is this morning at 9am.. DH is going, I am going to work, could probably have asked to go in late so I could be there but between house and dr.'s appointments I figured I should just go in and not ask to go late. If all goes well then the house is ours, we just have to wait (and pack) until closing at the end of Sept!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhh exciting Amy!!!! Packing will pass time!! take it easy tho hun you dont want to wear yourself out xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> oohhhhhhh exciting Amy!!!! Packing will pass time!! take it easy tho hun you dont want to wear yourself out xxxx

Pass time? We have hardly any time, it's a month away and we are going out of town to visit his family next weekend and I will be working practically every moment until then. :winkwink: I am freaking out, just a bit about getting it done! Thankfully we are currently in a 1 bedroom so don't have a ton of stuff to pack. 

Don't worry, I am going to try to take it as easy as I can, baby makes that happen sometimes even when Mama doesn't want it to, and have DH do more of his share of the getting ready!


----------



## MrsDuck

You ladies are such sweeties xxxx

I need to read back to catch up just just wanted to drop by to say hi everyone I hope you have a nice Friday, I'm off to the hospital now to have bloods taken, catch you all in a bit xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, 

Just quickly popped on before another long shift (sigh). 

Cath - yay for AF!!! I'm so happy for you, this is cd1 of your pregnancy lol, coz you will get your bfp this month lady!!

Mrs d - hope it goes well at the hospital xx

Amy - yay for all stuff housey!! Hope it all goes well for you!

Cupcake - awww hun I hope you are ok, and I'm sure your DH understands everything, don't feel like you are doing anything wrong, its totally understandable not to want to dtd atm for you, especially with the vaccines coming up soon. Can you not get them asap? Hope you feel better :hugs:

Mummy2 - aww that would be so lovely if you get another Fathers day bfp!! Got everything crossed for you! And thank you for saying I'm a sweetheart, I feel so bad when I say no to shifts sometimes, but after Sunday there is no more nice-pregnant-lady lol, "no" will become my favourite word lol!! Hope you have a good sleep!

Shellie - I couldnt see a picture again! Doh! But I really hope you O soon and have caught that eggy!! And you can have a little flower girl or paige boy at your wedding :flower:

Cheryl - I'm sorry you are feeling so sicky hun, but remember how its a good sign! I know thats not much comfort when you are puking all day long! Try and rest up as much as you can hun, can you not cancel any appointments? I know you dont want to loose customers but you and baby need to rest xxxxx

Everyone else, I hope you have a good day sorry I havent got time to say hi to everyone, just those online this morning but Ive not forgotten you all thurl, Tawn, Fletch, Dani, Poppy, ttcbabyisom, Shelby and hopefully I havent forgotten anyone!!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD hope your well hun!

Thank you bailey lol this will be my month i dont want AF on holidays!!!!!

Take it easy Mrs!! hope you got a few days off coming up xxx


----------



## Tawn

Good Morning Lucky Thread Ladies!

Cath, YAY for AF! You are now officially back in the TTC game! :happydance: And now you know that the batch of hpts you have give you weird evaps, you will be able to tell WHEN you get your bfp this cycle cause it will be nice and pink!!!

Mummy, I think that is an adorable idea, buying the dress. And I think finding out on Father's Day again sounds like fate, I am really keeping my fx'd for you hun!

Cupcake, I am sure your DH totally understands why you might be feeling a bit off. He loves you and of course will wait until you feel back to or closer to "normal". :hugs: For my part, I am keeping my fx'd that you get AF in 2 weeks and then O on holiday and then can have a great time reconnecting with DH in that way under the sun!

Shellie, I couldn't see your pic this time either, but I hope you have O'd and caught that eggy hun!

Amy, congrats on the house! I hope your inspection goes smoothly!

MrsDuck, good luck at hospital. Do you get results today or do you have to wait until Tuesday when you get your staples out?

Bailey, I would love to see you be able to say "no!" I am not sure it is in your vocabulary :haha: But seriously, I hope you get yourself a slightly easier schedule coming up so you can get more rest hun!

Shelby, any signs of O yet?

Thurl, I think the witch is in town, but has she vacated yet? Fx'd you have a nice easy, obvious O this cycle and catch that eggy!

Maryanne, how is your TWW going? When are you testing?

TTC- where are you at in your cycle hun? I know we are super chatty, but pop in and say hello!

Poppy, how are you going to spend your last week of summer holiday? Or do your students go back later than ours (stepson starts back on the 3rd)

Dani, is your spa weekend this weekend? So jealous!

Cheryl, I hate to say it because i am sure you are miserable, but I think all that sickness is a good sign for you! This is your forever baby!

Okiedokie, I think I got everyone, but if not I am soooo sorry! 

AFM, I am really excited, my dad and his gf arrive on Sunday and then my cousin just called me yesterday and asked if she could come round for a long weekend on the 14th Sept! (she is a flight attendant so she can get over here basically for NOTHING so she thought it would be fun). I am so excited to have family over this month, it is going to be a blast!

If everyone could send some positive vibes out into the universe that my blood work results get back today (and with good news!) I would appreciate it! I don't want to have to worry about it until Tuesday, much rather just get it out of the way today!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know Tawn i cant believe all those evaps I had, the ones i sent you last night i really though was pos!!! WEIRD!!! im so happy shes here, counting down the days to O now!!

Ohhhhh thats fab your cousin will be visiting!!! I bet you cant wait for Sunday!! what time are they arriving??

Did they say your blood will be back today? what time will you be ringing? xxx


----------



## Tawn

They said they hope it would be back by today (they were done yesterday) and to call around 3pm to see but there is no guarantee and if not I had to wait till Tuesday because of the bank holiday.

My dad and his gf get in at about 12 on Sunday, so DH and I will be leaving about 9-9:30 to get to Heathrow on time! 

And yes, that pic last night was verrrrry convincing hun! I didn't see color, but it did look a hell of a lot like mine from 9dpo/10dpo! If you hadn't just bought 50 of them, I would tell you to get another brand! :haha: The ones i use I have never gotten an evap off, only that one dodgy pink test which I am not sure if it was a chemical or a weird test.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

it's almost 6am, woke up at 4:30am to make OH his lunch for work and wanted to see what you ladies are up to before getting a couple more hours of shut eye before I have to get up and work the evening shift tonight ...

hope all goes well mrs. D even if its just havin your blood taken :)

Cath yay on AF. like bailey said, it's cd1 of pregnancy cycle!

cupcake hope af comes soon so you too can be on cd 1 like Cath is on your rainbow baby cycle!

Cheryl i hope your ms feels a little better as the day goes on! 

Amy hope inspection goes well as well as the packing. But hopefully you two can get through it all qickly! Just think your packing to go to the place ur baby will grow up :)

Mommy im sure you'll be using tha dress come the spring! That or exchanging it in for a little baseball outfit or something boyish!

Tawn have fun with ur dad and his gf :) hope all is well with ur bean!

Biley hope your shift goes smoothly! your PMA has rub off on me. I've just been feeling really good about it even with our not so best timing. Hope it lasts and that it doesn't bite me in the butt later but that's far from my mind right now :) just enjoyin the moment.

I attached the picture of yesterdays test instead of inserting it. hope it shows this time. The test line looks a little thin I think because one half was slightly lighter, and the other half which you can see better was dark like the control line, but I'm sure that's still considered positive. I did one this morning and it's negative. but it was FMU and i know your not really supposed to, so i donno if i should call it a real negative just yet. will do another later today to make sure. My cm seemed to be turning back to creamy with a mix of ewcm after I did the OPK yesterday but I don't think I had O'd already (its still the same today, a mix). And when we were BDing yesterday I became soooooooo slippery that OH slipped out a few times and i was a tad worried he might slip out when he you know lol :blush: but he did not so all the swimmers stayed where they needed to! so I really hope we didn't miss out. Even if we did happen to BD after O, I hope that either it was enough time to still catch the eggy, or that since we did BD 3 days before that there was still many swimmers waiting patiently (they can live up to 5 days right?) ... also I believe as i've been typing my O pains have begun 

Anyway I'm going to go back to sleep for a bit before i have to work at 3pm. have a good day ladies!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-23_15-16-07_232.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cathgibbs

12 in the afternoon is it ahhhhh lovely time, its suppose to be nice weather from Sunday onwards (So they say!!!) FX your results will be back, i hope so its nothing worse than waiting all weekend and with a bank holiday on top of that!!!

I know i was shocked but its weird how the water test had nothing but the urine one had an evap?! fried my head!! where do you get yours from hun? the 50 tests only cost £3odd BARGAIN! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw good luck for results today Tawn!!

Mrs d good luck for tests!!

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Shellie that looks pos to me hun? Yep they can live up to 5 days if the conditions are good!!!! :happydance: you have really long cycles that must annoy you so much! xxx


----------



## Tawn

https://www.amazon.co.uk/15-Ultra-Early-Pregnancy-Available/dp/B0026RQ75W/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345803058&sr=8-3

These are the ones I use Cath, they work really well for me!

Maybe because urine has chemicals in it and has color, that is why it can create evaps easier than water??? :wacko: No idea hun, I was right there with ya!

Thanks Cupcake!

Shellie, I read on peeonastick.com or whatever that if part of the line on an OPK is dark, then it has to be more than half of the test line that is darker than the control (did that make sense?) Cause I have had a few where just the edge of my test line is super dark and the rest med/dark and I called it positive, but according to the manufacturers as long as more than half of the test line is darker than the control you can call it a +! Fx'd for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

ARrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh Tawn these are the ones i used to use iv been searching everywhere for them!! thanks lovely!! just ordered some now haha wooops!!! only 1 hour left for me woooohooooooooooooo xxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yes Cath long cycles are very annoying! but it looks like this one will be down to 30 days! :happydance: Already updated my ticker :) Haven't had a cycle that short since ... well since my BFP cycle! well technically that was a long cycle but considering when I O'd, had it not been a BFP it would have been 30 days. The cycle before my bfp was also 30, but before that one I had a couple of long ones as I had just come off the pill and took a while to regulate. Maybe it's just taken my body this long to figure itself out after m/c back in March?? I am feeling pain even more now so I am really thinking today is O day. I'd be quiet upset at mother nature if my body is just playing games making me think I'm Oing!

Tawn i think it was about half, maybe a little more. it was for sure more then just the edge

Ok i think I will go back to bed for real this time otherwise I'll be crankie at work this evening!


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha I feel like a bit of a POAS addiction enabler now Cath :winkwink: LOL

Shellie, I thought it looked like more than half too, but it is hard to tell in pics. But I think you are right and today is O day and you have tons of spermies waiting! GL!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Shellie im glad its shorter hun!! FX this will be your lucky cycle!!!!! 

amazballs Tawn!!! I know have 70 odd HPTS ready for this cycle!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl sorry you are still feeling like poo I hope the ms gives you a break soon x

Cath I'm glad you didn't leave us xx
Yay for the witch turning up so now you can get back to ttc x
Only 15 mins of work to go x

Shellie yay for getting oh in the shower I hope you got that eggy x

Tawn I've got everything crossed for you that your results are ready today and that everything is fine (which I'm sure it will be). So exciting having your family visit, you are going to be a very busy lady xx

Amy I hope the inspection went well this morning x

Mummy the little outfit sounds lovely and it sounds like fate that you will be testing again on fathers day, I've got everything crossed for your bfp x

Cupcake sorry you are feeling emotional atm I hope its the witch on her way, I'm glad you and dh had a good chat. I'm sure your birthday and holiday will be the distraction you need and you'll come back refreshed and ready to announce your bfp x

Bailey I hope work goes quick for you x

Afm I feel like I need a sign on my head, I've just been to the hospital where surely you are expecting to see sick people but everyone kept staring at my neck, oh well the stitches will soon be out. I get my results from my bloods on Tuesday and hopefully staples and stitches will come out then too.


----------



## cathgibbs

Did they look at the wound or anything hun to see if its healing nicely?? there are some very rude people out there, yeh its clear you have had an operation and you have a scar on your neck but there is no need to stare a quick glance would have been enough for them, just stare at them back lovely and say 'yes, they are staples, yes i had an operation, yes its sore.........anything else you want to ask?!?!' 

i couldnt leave you all, i just had a down in the dump night last night hun cause i was worrying too much but when af arrived this am i knew you lot would understand why i was so happy to see it lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yes that's what I felt like saying but I think I was just being over sensitive.

I'm glad you are feeling better about things and with your ohs super spermies you'll have your bfp in no time xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you lovely, right im off no more work till tuesday afternoon wooohoooo chat in a bit ladies xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your time off xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath sorry for AF but glad a fresh start :)

LOL it was like the Waltons in here last night "goodnight" haha! Had a wee chuckle!

My chart is getting me excited! First time since MC I have felt good about it! Squinter on IC today. BFN on frer, urgh!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh dani I've got everything crossed that your squinter turns into a lovely line in a couple of days xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I see you lurking hun, how are you? Xx


----------



## WestEndMum

Fingers crossed you get the result you are looking for in a couple of days Dani.


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh Dani, hope it turns into a great bfp for you hun! I think Cath has now joined you in the crazy evap club now though!

WestEndMum, how you feeling today hun? Is the bleeding slowing down? :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch I see you lurking hun, how are you? Xx

:hi: just stalking :) im busy cleaning still my hubby is such a pig lol.. will catch up properly when im done. or before i go to work tonight.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aww Cath, lucky girl. What have you got planned for your days off? I'm so glad you didn't go away for long x

Dani - Can you post a pic of your squinter?... I'm hoping it's the start of something amazing :D

Mrs D - people can be so stupid and insensitive. I hope you're feeling beret now, but do have a cry if you need to hun. Your results will be great on Tuesday x

Tawn - how exciting to have family here so soon! You must be just busting! What's on the agenda for your week of tour-guiding?

Amy - I love your bunny story. And so much more special to know now that you were pregnant when you bought it. That will be (seriously!) bub's first toy. So special.

Cupcake - how are you feeling today?

Bailey - hope works goes quick today. A day and a half off is just what the doctor ordered I think.

AFM - Home from work, which was awful tonight :( I usually love what I do, but tonight I had girls just talking over me, a toddler taking everyone's attention and a 'helper' for my cooking demonstration who wasnt very helpful... So I didn't feel I did a good job, but also felt like I couldn't really have don better given the circumstances. And half the girls from tonight wil also be at tomorrow morning's... Just hope it goes more smoothly!


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to update, DH goes for inspection (Well he is not getting inspected :rofl: the house is!) soon and I am off to work soon. Hopefully all goes well and I can update you lovely ladies when I get home from work! This is the last step to concur before it becomes official at the end of September! :happy dance:


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: Ladies!!

Sorry been away on vacation- just getting back. Hope everyone is doing well :)

*Fletch*: Thanks for the msg....I've been reading and not posting for a while, then we went off on vacay.... hope you are doing well! I have A LOT to catch up on :haha:


----------



## Tawn

Welcome back nessah! How was your holiday?

Mummy, I am sorry work was not great, I totally get what you mean about being frustrated about not doing your best but the circumstances made that out of your control. Hope tomorrow morning goes much more smoothly for you!

Amy, can't wait to hear about the inspection!


----------



## Dani Rose

I would post a pic but my iphone is backing up for me to take it to the iphone dr later haha! And a frer was BFN so I am not holding out for anything positive at all. Another bust cycle I presume. I just don't get why it is so hard to get pg after falling last year with one unprotected BD when I didn't want to be pg and now 6 cycles down the line still nothing, it is really hacking me off! Unlucky or what.... grrrr


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh hun it will happen maybe this will be your bfp a holiday baby maybe Woooooooooo oh yeah Dani I had all the bloody evaps instead of you,I was not impressed lol xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Dani, :hugs: hun! Did you manage to bd much this cycle with your work being so hectic? Besides, you saw a shadow and your bfp might be right round the corner!!!!

Thanks for anyone who gave positive vibes out to the universe for me, my blood work came back today and doctor just called with the results.

My hcg on Friday (at 16dpo) was 325
My hcg yesterday (at 22dpo) was 3865

That is a doubling time of 39.75 hours, and gives me some real hope that this baby isn't ectopic! Doctor is going to try and arrange my scan for some time next week, he asked if I wanted more bloods done first but frankly I don't want to stress over more blood results, I just want to move onto the scan and then breathe easy! Fx'd he arranges it for next Friday, a week from today!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Great news Tawn! I'm so glad your numbers are looking so wonderful xx
And a scan next week would mean position, fetal pole, heartbeat, the whole bit! So exciting!

What happens with hCG levels if a pregnancy is ectopic?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well I was going to wait for a reply, but I'm so absolutely shattered that I'm just going to turn my phone off and go to sleep. It's after midnight now.

Chat to you girls tomorrow at some stage x


----------



## Tawn

Oh Mummy, sorry I was off googling the exact same thing! If it is ectopic, numbers can be really inconsistent and usually don't double properly. 

However, I did just find out that in 17% of ectopics, it DOES double properly. I really pray it is good news next week, a heartbeat in the right place would be such a gift!


----------



## cathgibbs

Good night mummy speak to you tonight which is your tomorrow lol xxx

Omg Tawn that's fab!!!!!! I'm so pleased for you are you having anymore bloods done?

My period has somewhat dried up lol check out how silly I am, I tried on my engagement ring earlier well I say 'mummified engagement ring' its just a ring I really want white gold quarter of a carot and its just perfect......xxx


----------



## Tawn

Nah, I don't feel like it tbh. My doctor offered, but i think i am just going to take this good news and have it to hold me over until the scan rather than obsess about another set of numbers. This way I can enjoy my time with my dad more.

Ohhh is it the ring you posted a pic of a few months back? I can vaguely remember it! Was OH with you? :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn excellent numbers!! everything crossed for you!

Our BD was ok up to O as normal, so 2 days before and 2 days after. No matter when I O DH seems to know and be too tired, jerk! But 2 days before is still good so FX.


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I can't wait for the update on the house, I'm sure all will be fine xx

Hi nessah I hope all is well with you, did you go somewhere nice on holiday? x

Cath your body just seems to want to confuse you grrrr x
Ooh the ring.... Was your oh with you? 
Tawn your numbers are great, I hope they book you a scan soon x

Mummy night night sorry I missed you today, I hope work goes better for you tomorrow x

Fletch happy cleaning x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn great numbers!! Just popping in to say hi to everyone as been busy at work today but nearly home time!!

Cath mummified engagement ring? I don't understand lol.

Mummy sorry work was crap but you usually enjoy it right? 

Dani a line is a line even if it's not a shadow!!

Mrs d how are you today? x


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn wow great numbers Hun. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol meant my not 'mummified lol bloody phone no he's at work :-( similar design Tawn but more diamonds lol

Dani 2 days before OS a perfect time hun I think you caught it when will you be testing?

Tawn are those numbers in the bracket of are they higher??

Aww sorry your still at work Cupcake not long now tho!!!

Mrsd have you done much today apart from hospital hun?

Everyone else hello and TGIF!! :happydance: I'm off to do cleaning!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you all cleaning today?

Hi cupcake it's almost the weekend x

Cath have you discussed getting married? x

Dh took today off work to spend with me and guess what we did? Had a romantic trip to the supermarket :) so that's m&s yesterday and co op today god I know how to have fun haha

What's everyone got planned for the bank holiday weekend? The weather is crap here blowing a gale raining and now thunder too


----------



## Tawn

They are right in the "normal" range for how far along I am by O date rather than LMP, so I am happy with them!

Ohhh, did you take a pic of the ring? The more diamonds the better, eh? :winkwink:

MrsD, what could you possibly have needed to go shopping for? LOL, you must be seriously stocked up!

Dani, 2 days before gives you the best chances of any other day before or after O (there is a chart out there with percentages but I cant find it right now) Fx'd for you hun!

Cupcake, you are almost off for the long weekend! Only a few more minutes!


----------



## WestEndMum

Tawn, that sounds really positive, fingers crossed you get your scan and get to see your little bean exactly where it is supposed to be.

I was at the hospital this morning and my hormone levels have dropped right down so I don't need to go back and see them again. The bleeding has slowed down a bit and I dont have any pain anymore so hopefully I should be ready to go back to work early next week.

Hope you all have a fun and relaxing weekend and for those of you ttc, good luck and keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Tawn

Westendmum, you must be feeling such a mixed bag of emotions hun :hugs: but I am glad to hear that your bleeding And pain has slowed down and I hope it isn't long before you get your rainbow bfp!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies home from work and waiting on a dominos I swear pizza is the only thing I want the now. X

Tawn thts great ur getting a scan soon Hun...x

Cath post a pic of the ring Hun..x

Mrs d such excitement ur supermarket trips lol hope uve had a nice day with hubby..x

Dani it's nice to hav u back Hun..x

Cupcake hope ur days not been too bad..x

Westendmum thts good ur levels hav dropped babe... Hope ur ok :hugs:

Hi :wave: to anyone I've missed. X

Oh I've ordered sickness bands so hoping they will work. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Westendmum I'm glad your levels have dropped, and I'm glad your pain is reducing xx

Cheryl sea sickness wrist bands sound like a good plan x


----------



## fletch_W

youv all been majorly chatty today!

west end mum so happy to hear your levels have gone down and the pain and bleeding is easing off! are you ttc as soon as you can? if so we will be in this cycle together :) 

tawn :yipee: for the hcg levels!! thats great news! and you WIL see bubbas heart beat when you get your scan :hugs:

cheryl those sickness bands are great, i use them when travelling! 

Dani fxd your cheapie isnt a evap! when are you testing again? 

mrs d lol. romantic supermarket shop. you are a lucky lady. glad youre feeling better and are out and about! sorry about those ppl staring, people these days have absolutely no consideration for others and their feelings. :hugs:

cath! af arrived! so weird i was so sure those tests were positive. :dohh: but glad youre relieved and officially back in the game! roll on our sept bfps :):happydance:

cupcake hope you have had a good day at work. how are you feeling today?

mummy im sorry work was awful tonight but i bet you did a better job than you are giving yourself credit for! hope you feel better about tomorrows evening.

nessah! i wasnt sure if youd got my message or not! how are you? xx

amy i hope the inspection went well and this is the final step to getting your new home!

bailey how was your long shift today? not too bad i hope

thurl how are you today? did you ovulate yet? or have you started testing?

shelby how are you doing? how was your day?

shellie i hope you caught that eggy! infact i KNOW you caught that eggy!! and yay for a shorter cycle than you thought :)

did i miss anyone?? if i did im sorry. its been a long day and now i have to get a taxi to work. so i will catch up in the morning. love to all!! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

and love! i see you stalking :) how are you? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hope ur shift doesn't drag fetch... I hope the bands work..x

Mrs d u having a nice relaxing night?xx


----------



## fletch_W

it shouldnt do its only 4 hrs. hope they work for you. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Yeh fletch we are in September together yay

Cheryl we just had dominos...£50's worth Haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol £50 worth wot did u get?? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

2 large pizzas,chicken wings,garlic bread,chicken strips,potato wedges dips and a drink lol we had it for half price cause we got vouchers lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow Cath that is a sh*t-ton of dominos!!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I hope work goes well tonight x

Cath £50 worth?? What did you scoff? x

Yup Cheryl the shopping left me pooped so we're having a lazy night of cuddles on the sofa and tv x


----------



## MrsDuck

My god I hope you two didn't manage to eat all that lot??


----------



## CherylC3

Oh my god thts hundreds. I couldn't even eat half my pizza...xx

I'm just heading to bed I'm starting at half 8 tomoro :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night Cheryl x


----------



## CherylC3

Night guys. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening all, been at my inlaws to see SIL and they have no signal so just caught up I think!

Cheryl good luck with the travel bands, have heard good things about them!

Cath that is a helluva lot of pizza...will you be eating it for breakfast to ;)

Fletch hope work is not dragging too much!

Mrs d hope you are enjoying your cuddles on the sofa.

Westend, good news about your levels...don't force yourself to go back to work b4 you are ready, take time to be nice to yourself if you need it, you gotta heal emotionally as well as physically x

Tawn are you having a lovely evening, I bet you are so releived about your numbers!

Amy did you hear about the house? Sorry if I missed an update?

Shellie, Thurl, Shelby are you all ok? Are you UK ladies doing anything nice for the BH?

AFM had a wobbly day today but mostly ok....SIL asked me if we we were planning on starting a family soon and I ended up blurting out about the mc, then she felt bad for putting her foot in it, and I felt guilty for her feeling bad for saying sonething when she didn't know any better lol! Still was nice to talk to her about it, she is a surgeon but didn't really have any advice sadly but said she looks foreward to being an auntie which is nice :).

Hope your all having nice evenings xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I hadn't realised that you hadn't told anyone, I hope you feel a bit better having talked about it to your sil xx

Are you doing anything nice over the weekend xx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening all!!

Tawn - yay for those brilliant numbers!! And so happy that your doctor is getting you referred for a scan hopefully next week!!

Cheryl - I hope those bands work for you hun, and hope you manage to keep that pizza down. Make sure you rest!

Cupcake - aww I'm glad your chat with SIL was nice if not somewhat upsetting. I found that sometimes chatting about it did help, Still fxd for af soon for you.

Westendmum - hope the pain and bleeding has slowed down for you hun. How are you feeling today?

Dani - ooooh your odds sound good hun, cant wait for you to test!

Fletch - hope work isnt too bad this evening

Mrs d - sorry about those rude people staring at you!! Some people really do make me wonder sometimes!! Hope you are well and managed to sleep slightly better last night.

Amy - are you busy making lots of plans for how you want your new house!!

Thurl - how are you hun, not seen you on here for a while

Cath - I'm so glad you didnt leave us!! And £50 worth of dominoes!!! Wow!! Thats all I can say, wow!!

Shelby - hows ttc going now you can officially be back to it?!

Poppy - how are you and the bubs today?

Mummy2 - sorry you had a bad evening at work hun, but just think about that fathers day to cheer you up!!

Shellie - yay for O day and shorter cycle!! And seen as your last bfo was a short cycle too I reckon this is your month!!!

Have I missed anyone?? I hope not, if I have I'm so sorry!!!

AFM having a poop day. That cow-worker of mine isnt speaking to me and is apparenbtly saying stuff behind my back to people, she's also coming over and taking to other people when they are in the middle of talking to me. I feel like the wicked witch and like I am the one that did something wrong when she was the one who was rude to me. And, she told someone that I have said she was rude, I never said that to anyone, i merely wrote it in my letter to our boss, the same letter that was then stolen, Guess I know who stole it. 
Then to make matters worse my poor Bailey is limping and I dont know why and I cant take him to the vet because I dont drive.
And I also started having cramps earlier that were really bad, turns out it was just diarrhea but I got really scared and cried :cry: 
Its been a horrible day. And now I'm just so worried about my Bailey and how I am going to hate working all my shifts with that bitch. 

Sorry rant over.


----------



## cupcake1981

Mil and fil knew but we just asked them to keep it to themselves...I'm quite a private person and I guess I didn't want all hubs family wondering if there was sonething wrong with me, especially if it takes a while to happen again!

Not much planned mrs d, lots of time with the inlaws! What about you? Sorry if you said and I forgot, I'm Very tired tonight!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh bailey. Call ur vet and see what they say. Our vet has a 24hoyr help line. I once had to call it when my cat got stung by a bee and her face dramatically swelled up. They might be able to suggest something 

That co- worker sounds like a right bitch! I wish u could prove she stole the letter 

I'm the same. Whenever I get any kind of cramps I completely freak out. It usually is to do with my bottom though. I think this fear will never leave u unfortunately


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey rubbish day! Can someone else drive you to take bailey to the vets? That woman sounds awful but I bet you everyone knows what she's like so no one is taking any notice if what she's saying!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake - It doesnt feel like it though, when I told one of the other girls about what had happened woth her at the weekend the other girl said "well have you tried eplaining to her that you had no other choice but to send her to the other home" as if I should be explaining myself to her!! So I think some of the other girls are now listening to her bloody sob story and shes telling them that I was rude and out of order when it was the other way around. Plus shes worked there for ages so whenever theres a group conversation I just feel like I'm left out if shes there and like they are on her side. Which I know isnt true really but it just feels like it. 

And thanks poppy, he isnt registered with a vet round here at the mo as we only moved here a few months ago. I'm just worried coz he has hip dysplasia and if he's now got it in his shoulder or elbow he might need an operation and we cant afford it coz they are like £2000 each time.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ladies I'm sorry you are all having a shitty day/night :hugs: 

Bailey how much longer do you have to work with that cow? Can you change shifts or anything so that you aren't working together for the rest of her notice period? Surely your boss must know she stole your letter. You don't need the stress of her for the rest of her notice, you poor thing. And your poor pooch will he be ok til the morning when you can get someone to take you to the vet? I'm glad your cramps were just diarrhoea and nothing serious xx (sorry for all the questions) 

Cupcake it will happen for you again very soon I'm sure xx

I just had a quiet time at home watching tv with dh tonight


----------



## Poppy84

I don't think u need to be registered with a vet to call a 24 hour help line


----------



## Poppy84

Cupcake- sorry uv been down today too. I'm glad it helped talking about it a bit x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey that is a lot of money and I guess if it's a pre existing condition insurance won't cover it now :(. Hopefully it won't be anything serious. 

Wow she sounds awful, have you talked to your boss about her?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d - no I cant chamge my shifts with her. She works like 50 odd hours a week so theres no way of avoiding her. And my boss knows she stole the letter but no proof so she cant do anything. I dont wanna make a fuss coz theres no point as she leaves in like 5 weeks but I cant stand people who wont talk to you face to face but will tell other people crap behind your back. She was rude to me and yet I am being expected to explain to her why I decided that she should go to the other home. She is from the Phillipines and one of the other girls said maybe I misunderstood her tone and she wasnt being rude its just the way it sounded but she might not have meant it. So I just know that this cow has been talking to them and telling them that she wasnt rude, it was me misunderstanding and they have bought it and now I am the horrible one. I was on the one who spoke to her and belive me she was being rude, I understood perfectly that she did not repsect me or my decision and she was arguing with me. 

And my dog seems perfectly fine, Ive layed with his leg and paw and he hasnt made a peep, he is currently rolling around on the floor like a mad un and he also went up the steps in the garden without a wimper, its just that he has this limp. He'll be fine overnight but I dont even have anyone to take him to the vet then. It will probably have to wait til tues cox of bank hol.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for the spelling mistakes! 

ANd I'm gonna call a vet tomorrow thanks poppy. He seems ok with it to be honest, no whimpering or yelping when I move his leg and paw or touch it, he's just limping as if he's got a dead leg or sumnmat


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - Theres not much I can say to my boss really, Ive just got to be more professional than she is being and get on with my job. I know I'm not there to make friends but its hard work with someone when you know that they are talking about you behind your back.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey you are having a shit time at the moment aren't you :hugs: 5 weeks will fly by then you will be rid of that cow. I'm sure your colleagues know what a lovely lady you are xx

Could bailey have laid down funny, my mums dog tends to limp quite often after a long period of sleep, she must lie with her paw at a funny angle and it goes numb or something xx

Is you oh not around sometime tomorrow to take you to the vet or as poppy suggested can you look in the telephone book for a help line?


----------



## cupcake1981

I understand hun, but you say she will be gone in 5 weeks? That's not long hun, be the bigger person and like you say you are not at work to make friends xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I know I am just being soft when it comes to the cow worker. I am the better person and I wont let if affect the way I work, but if I hear that she's talking behind my back again then I am going to my boss. She is on my side.

And Bailey was limping this morning and I thought it was just the way he slept but obviously not. My oh doesnt drive either. Bailey is currently rolling around and scratching his head and growling like a craxy dog, so he appears completely fine!! I kist dont get what this limp is about!! It doesnt appear to be painful! Strange.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for whining ladies.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's odd but I'm glad he's not in pain x

I'm glad your boss is on your side xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You're not whining hun don't be daft, and we're here to listen about anything xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I just wondered if its his claws coz he's due a grooming and on both paws he does have long claws, maybe thats it. 

He's deffo not in pain but watching him he seems worse after he's been laid down for a while. Once hes walked for a bit like around the garden he seems alright. I know I shouldnt worry too much but I seem to worry and overthing everything these days!!

Anyway ladies how are you feeling, enough of my rambling!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It could be his claws bailey....having long toenails makes your shoes hurt so I guess it could be that! 

Your not whining don't be silly! We all like to come on here and have a moan sometimes!

Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

We are getting the house!!! The inspection went great, nothing major seen, just a few minor issues that aren't really even issues at all! So now we just wait (and pack and pack and pack) until we go to closing at the end of September!

Also, I finally remembered my password so i can log on to BNB at work!!! (this could be a dangerous thing as I am really tired/burnt out on my job at the moment!) I plan on just BNB'ing at the end of the day when nobody is around to catch me and I am too tired to do any proper work anyhow! :winkwink:

When DH texted me about the house I was so giddy, like a little kid :cloud9: We are going to have to get a few things for the house but with the baby coming (and me about to be off work for at least a little bit without any pay) we are going to try to keep new house purchases to a minimum. I figure we have a really long time to buy things/make it nicer. As it is I love the place! 

My parents live far away and currently have to stay in a hotel when they do come visit (it is a 4 hour plane ride from here.) They had told us, long before we started considering getting a bigger place that they would pay for the bedroom furniture in our guest/2nd bedroom since, in the long run, it would save them tons of money on hotels. Originally we did not want to do that... suddenly it is okay with me/us. With all that is going on we are going to let people help out anyway they want (whether it be donating old baby/kid items, buying the baby things, buying things for the house, helping out, etc.) 

Only 8 more minutes at work and then a short work day tomorrow. We are either going after I get off work tomorrow or on Sunday (it depends how tired I am after work) to start our baby registries!!!

It is exciting times!


I am sorry to all the ladies on here having a hard time... maybe my awesome week will start spreading more luck through this thread... here's hoping..
:dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies.. Cx

Bailey she is such a cow Hun... Glad wee baileys ok... And poop cramps are scary...x

Cupcake so sorry u told sil Hun... Hope ur ok..x

Amy yeh for the inspection Hun...x

Well I'm just getting ready for another dreaded day I'm getting worried im getting enuf fluids cos even water is making me sick. Cx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy that is fantastic news :happydance: I'm so pleased for you xx

I agree let people help you out but don't let them take over x

Wow what an exciting and busy time you have ahead of you xx

Cheryl sorry you are still so ill, have you tried drinking other fluids such as milk or a very sweet lucozade or something like that? I hope work goes ok today xx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, sounds like a really rough night for a lot of the ladies on here! massive :hugs: to whoever needs them!

Bailey, I am sure furry Bailey is ok if he doesn't seem like he is in pain. I agree that calling a help line for advice is a great first step. And forget about your "cow" worker, its not like she can explain away why she didn't come into work then and also quit the next day etc etc. She is the one being childish!

Cupcake, I hope talking to your SIL helped a little bit. I know that it feels like we need to keep our mc's a secret, but it is so cathartic to speak about it!

MrsD, how are you feeling this morning hun? Are you hopeful they will be able to remove your staples and stitches on Tuesday?

Cheryl, poor you! Have your sickness bands come yet? Have you tried them? :hugs:

Everyone else, good morning! I am sorry I can't write a personal message to everyone this morning, I have to leave in 10 mins to get my hair cut (for the first time in a year! GOD I am so lazy when it comes to my hair! Chop it short, grow it out, repeat on a yearly basis :haha:)

I think the bad day yesterday was catching, because as DH and I were sat watching TV last night, I suddenly got so much pain in my left (ectopic) tube I had to lie down and take deep breaths to get through it. It was a throbby/pressure pain which radiated shooting down my thigh and it was only on the left and it terrified me, frankly, about another ectopic. Which really cheesed me off because I was so happy and content with my numbers earlier in the day and then BAM laid out with serious pain worrying my face off. :growlmad:

Oh well, nothing I can do for it now that we are in the midst of a bank holiday weekend! I just really hope nothing traumatic happens while my dad and his gf are here, that would be so hard for them and not really a way to spend a holiday!

OK, gotta jet! Talk to you girlies later this afternoon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn that sounds pretty much like my hair care regime....Cheryl will be appalled! Enjoy the pampering! How is the pain now? Did it pass? The scan this week will reassure you x

I know what you say about talking being cathartic I find that to!

X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw Tawn, that would have been terrifying hun :hugs: How have you been since then? Can you go to A&E for an emergency scan over the weekend maybe? That may be able to put your mind at ease? Praying for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Tawn and cupcake - I do the same with my hair!! I just recenetly cut it into a bob again lol.
I hope the pain has passed Tawn, I would imagine that the cramps were all normal but you just felt it more in your ectopic side due to the pain you went through last time. Does that make sense? I hope you are ok and I am sure that little bean is snuggled in the right place xxxx

Cupcake, how are you feeling today? How long til you get your vaccines now?

Cheryl - oh you poor thing, I really hope the ms eases up soon. Have you looked into whether you can take something like diarolyte? Its supposed to rehydrate you but I dont know if its ok in pregnancy. Just keep sipping water all day hun, I dont know how you are coping, are you off tomorrow?

Amy - excellent news on the house that is so great!! Glad you are having such an amazing week!!

Mrs d - hope you have nice plans for today, you were up early again! Did you manage to get anymore sleep?

AFM - my evening got worse. I was waiting up for my oh to come home coz I'd had that crap day and I just wanted a cuddle etc. Well by 11pm he texted me saying he'd just finished. Then he said he'd be home soon, his mate had just bought him a beer, so I got annoyed. I asked him why did he have to stay and drink the bloody beer, he could have just said no sorry my fiancee isnt well I'm going home. Anyway an hour later he said he had called a taxi half an hour ago and was still waiting. He finally got home at 12.45 and wanted to talk to me and had clearly had several beers. I told him to go away, I didnt want to talk to him and he clearly didnt care a damn about me and the baby coz he woudl rather stay at the pub drinking than come home and see if I'm ok. 
He's currently still in bed and I'm still really annoyed at him. He keeps staying for drinks after work and I'm getting pissed off. Excuse my language and yet another rant. I'm not upset today, more seething with anger!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Mummy2 :hi:


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, if it doesn't get better or gets worse make sure to get yourself checked out. Keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.

Cheryl, so sorry you are feeling so ill. Perhaps you can talk to your Doctor about it? Have you tried applesauce? For some reason this one type of really tart applesauce settles really well for me, gets some fruit in, AND gets some "fluid" in. Take it easy when you can, I know that is hard when you are working!

Bailey, I hope your pup is feeling much better this morning! It is hard not to worry about our little ones, whether they are furry or human.

Hope everyone's day is much much better today! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, Sorry your night got worse. Maybe you can talk to your fiancé, when he hasn't been drinking and you aren't in the heat of the anger, about things? Perhaps the two of you can come up with some kind of schedule where he still gets to go out but only so often? Something that will work for you both?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a miserable time :( How is little Bailey this morning? And men can be really hard to read. He may be doing the beer after work thing as a way of de-stressing (which may or may not be related to his concerns for bub). I think you need to talk to him when he wakes up...

My DH told me this afternoon he thinks buying things now for a baby we don't have yet is stupid :cry:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I promised myself I'd get the hair sorted before holiday but I did a DIY fringe trim the other day so that's looking unlikely now, and actually I quite like my long bob!

Vaccines 5th of Sept, ages away still. Feeling a bit low today so gonna potter at home and make a lemon drizzle cake, have missed being at home now I'm back at horrid work! Hubs and I dtd this am which was really good, he was so lovely about yesterday am I felt he deserved a treat, and for the first time in weeks no niggley pains or anything after! Just wish it was back to baby making dtd and we didn't still have to be careful b4 the vaccines!

Bailey your oh needs a stern talking to. He needs to realise how much you need him at the moment. Are you normally quite independent and stuff if so he may not realise that your emotional needs step up a gear when your preg, even more so when PAL. Are you both off today so you could talk? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mummy that's a bit mean of hubs, did you explain that it's about PMA and you will have a baby again really soon, and that's it's an exercise of faith? x


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: for Mummy. That was quite mean of him to say! Maybe he is just afraid to embrace the PMA and get hopes up? Anyhow, it was not at all stupid and I am proud of you for your PMA. :hugs:


----------



## WestEndMum

:laugh2:Bailey: I totally know where you are coming from with your pup. I don't think people who don't have pets know how attached we become to them. How is he today? Sometime I wish they could speak so they can tell us how they are feeling (although I am sure my dog would tell all our secrets!). Not much different to kids I suppose! 

I think with your work situation, you need to rise above it and not let the bitch stress you out. Any stress will not be good for your little bean. I used to work with a woman who made my life a misery and someone once told me to just imagine the wicked witch music from the Wizard of House in my head everytime I saw her. She also said to practice positive visualisation imagining a house falling on her which definitely helped!! :laugh2:

Cupcake: it is so awkward when people are asking about starting a family, particularly if you have been experiencing problems. You might find that your sil is a good support for you now that she knows. Since we got married just over a year ago, people have asked us constantly and when it is people like work colleague or people we don't know that well it really pees me off! I think it is such a personal thing and it is no one else's business. Also if you are having trouble ttc then the last thing you need is other people putting pressure on you.

Fletch: we are planning on ttc asap when the bleeding stops. My oh said yesterday, why don't we wait 6 months but I am 36, will be 37 in November and at the moment we know we can conceive and I would just worry the longer we leave it the more my fertility could be dropping. Also if we want more than one, I think we really need to get on with it

:dust: to you all xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mummy2, you need to talk to him, maybe he just feels that it will upset you having the clothes and not being pregnant. I wanted to buy some clothes the other day and oh said not until after the 12 week scan because it will upset me having them if I mc again.I think men sometimes just want to protect us from any pain but go the worng way about it.

Thanks ladies but me and my oh had the same discussion 3 times over the last few weeks and he keeps doing it. He's at work later and is still in bed at the mo, probably hungover. Sometimes with my oh I have to be quite drastic for him to pay attention, and I will not let myself get upset and worked up like I did last week so I am gonna give him a scare and say I have had enough and give him his engagement ring back. I know it sounds cruel and mean, and I dont really mean it but I have tried talking to him, Ive been in tears, and all he could say to me last night when I wouldnt speak to him was "I only had a few beers with my mates". So he clearly still doesnt get it. He's not acting responsible and he completely didnt care that I had texted him saying I was upset and had bad cramps. Most guys would come running home to their pregnant fiancess if they told them that.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks girls. I did feel really cut down by it. I should probably explain though that he didn't know I had actually bought something. I just mentioned the idea of getting something while we were out shopping today and he made that comment. Then we went to dinner and the dress was still in a little bag inside my handbag and he found it. He asked me what it was and I just said "something that you obviously think is a stupid idea anyway". He hasn't said anything else about it, but I think maybe he feels bad now? While in the shops I had told him that I was thinking of it as being a step of faith, and that I'm claiming a promise of another baby, even if he or she isn't on the way just yet. I think he's worried I'm getting my hopes up over something that's not going to happen for a long time, and maybe not at all. Still very upsetting though :cry:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - if drastic is what you need to do to get his attention, I say do it. He's clearly not stepping up the way he should be and he needs to know it's not good enough x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mummy men sometimes just dont get things the way we do. I can see the man logic about getting hopes up, but I think maybe if you say to him that being pessimistic isnt going to help, you need to stay positive whilst on this crazy ttc train or you will wonder why you are doing it, and that will be a reminder of why, coz one day your little baby will fit into that dress (hopefully not of its a boy though lol)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haven't mentioned it again to him yet, but I will, and what you've just said sounds like what I think I want to say Bailey (I just sometimes don't know how to explain why things are important in a way that doesn't make me sound like the crazy wife who buys things for lost/non-existant babies...). So thank you for the comment about being pessimistic xx That will be a good start.

I'm having some weird CM yesterday and today. Think I Od on Thursday, but I really have no idea, and usually I can tell because O day is the last day of bad cramping and the last day of slippery CM (I normally just go dry the following day), but yesterday was watery and today is like (sorry, TMI coming) mucus from your nose - like a globby consistancy ???? I have no idea what's going on. Plus, I'm still having a few twinges here and there today, so I'm not convinced now that I have actually Od? :wacko:

Does anyone get more CM after O day?


----------



## AmyB1978

My CM would sometimes get like that.... my CM in pregnancy, especially, for some reason, around week 7, got especially like that... I am not super experienced in O type CM and what to look for as I could just always tell when my body was o'ing and so I never really tracked per say.

Hopefully it is a good sign and you catch an egg! (or have!)


----------



## baileybubs

I actually did when I got my BFP mummy2 so you never know! I had crazy cm and about 4-5 dpo too, it deffo didnt go dry at all.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

OOoooo!! Exciting... Well I'll take it all as a good sign so far then. Thanks Bailey and Amy. I remember Cheryl saying too this pregnancy that she was really wet all the time, but I don't think that was until after her BFP. This is super (super!) early.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hard to believe that anything could be different to a regular cycle this early on though? If I am pg that is?


----------



## baileybubs

Well as soon as the egg is fertilised you produce more progesterone from the corpus luteum so theres definately reason for changes to happen straight away. FX'd for that fathers day bfp!!!

My oh still isnt up!!!! He's really winding me up now.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies Im I for an hr I've been putting my clients colour on and leaving them to wash it off their self.. So having an easier day managed a roll n bacon and some tea and feel a little better. Cx

Tawn I had sharp pains last wk remember they were waking me up but it was a poop situation... Do u not nd to go?x

Bailey thts rubbish ur oh is being like this u nd to sort him out. Cx

Mummy2one I had tht cm my full 2ww and still getting creamy white cm hoping u get ur BFP Hun..x

Hey anyone I've missed..x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Great idea about having them wash off themselves Cheryl. Do your clients know you're pregnant? I don't know how I'd feel about telling 'randoms', but gee! It would for sure make life much easier sometimes, wouldn't it!

How are you feeling today MS-wise? Glad you got some food into you. Tea might be easier than water because it's warm xx I agree with Bailey though, you could look into those electrolyte replacing drinks/ice blocks for dehydration to make sure you don't get yourself into trouble.

Well good night girls - I'm heading to the shower then bed for an earlier night tonight. x


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you managed to eat and drink something cheryl, hope your day goes quickly so you can chill out and rest. 

I dont know what my oh os doing but its taking him a very long time to get up and dressed, I can hear him moving about and its been over half an hour now!


----------



## baileybubs

Night mummy2!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

oh, and hi Mrs Duck :wave: and Cupcake :wave:

Chat tomorrow.


----------



## CherylC3

Night mummy. X


----------



## Poppy84

Mummy_2_One said:


> Haven't mentioned it again to him yet, but I will, and what you've just said sounds like what I think I want to say Bailey (I just sometimes don't know how to explain why things are important in a way that doesn't make me sound like the crazy wife who buys things for lost/non-existant babies...). So thank you for the comment about being pessimistic xx That will be a good start.
> 
> I'm having some weird CM yesterday and today. Think I Od on Thursday, but I really have no idea, and usually I can tell because O day is the last day of bad cramping and the last day of slippery CM (I normally just go dry the following day), but yesterday was watery and today is like (sorry, TMI coming) mucus from your nose - like a globby consistancy ???? I have no idea what's going on. Plus, I'm still having a few twinges here and there today, so I'm not convinced now that I have actually Od? :wacko:
> 
> Does anyone get more CM after O day?

The day I got my BFP I had loads of snotty mucus. I thought I was o'ing late and did an opk which was neg so did an pregnancy test and got my BFP


----------



## Tawn

Well I only got about 4 inches cut off, but feel much better for it. Now my hair isn't just hanging in two straight sheets on the sides of my face--anything is an improvement on that!

Aww Mummy, that was a pretty tough thing for DH to say. I think you need to have a chat about how you need to feel positive about ttc (after all I think you said your DH was like mine and worried about you being "sad" so I think being hopeful is much better!!!) :hugs:

Bailey, oooohhh I would be MAD at OH if I were you! I don't blame you at all! When I had my pains last night, DH was ready to get a friend over to stay with stepson while he slept and take me to A&E. Your DH needs to (no offense) grow up a bit and realize he needs to support you through this difficult time in your life!

Cheryl, glad you were able to eat a bit hun. The pains are definitely in my tube, not my stomach (I remember my ectopic pain so well it is hard to forget) so it isn't poo related, unfortunately. How have things been in that arena for you lately, better?

Cupcake, you bake the most delicious things! I never received my lemon meringue pie by the way! Hope baking raises your spirits a bit love.

MrsD, did you tell me how you were feeling today? I think you forget how concerned we get for your well being!!!

AFM, the pains are off and on. Only really on the left and very throbby. Especially when I was sitting in the hairdressers chair for an hour, definitely feeling it then. But I am just going to hope and pray with all my might that it is just scar tissue from the old ectopic pinching as it stretches, and try to stay calm about it until I know either way. 

I had massive MS this morning (gagging in the kitchen sink again :rofl:) and boobs are getting more sore so going to focus on the positives rather than the negatives! PMA!

I do have a question for you ladies though, if that is OK? DH wants to tell stepson about the baby as soon as we know it is in the uterus (he wants to be able to explain why I am so tired and why I've been feeling so sick before and after eating lately) so he is thinking we tell stepson after the scan, when I will be about 7 weeks. I think we should wait till 12 weeks just in case, but DH doesn't like the idea of our parents knowing (we are telling them tomorrow otherwise his mum will try and force wine down my throat! lol)

I understand a lot of the reasons he wants stepson to know, but I can't imagine having to tell him (he's 10) if we lost the baby.... What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw big hugs to you all :hugs: sorry you are all having a shitty time atm xx

Night mummy, I bet you dh was just trying in his own little way of protecting you and he didn't see it from the PMA viewpoint x

Tawn I'm the same with my hair, I love the feel when it is first cut but my hair grows so quick and I can always think of something else that I would rather spend the money on. Tawn have you got time to go to a&e if you are still having pains just to be on the safe side xx

Bailey I don't want to give any relationship advice but if he was mine I would be giving him a good kick up the arse, I hope he comes to his senses xx

Cupcake enjoy your lemon drizzle cake yummm xx

Cheryl yay for getting your clients to wash off their own colour taking the pressure off you a bit xx

I'm fine thanks ladies for asking in fact I'm feeling much better today, I've got nothing planned for the weekend do I'm just going to go with the flow xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh it's a tough one tawn, i know it's not the same but I told my 11 year old sister that I was having a baby and so she was going to be an aunty and then she was disappointed when it wasn't to be but she was fine and I think is just excited about the thought of being an aunty again one day hopefully soon xx


----------



## Tawn

Mrsd so glad you are feeling better hun! A go with the flow weekend sounds nice! Is DH still cooking for you?

No, don't think I will be going to a&e this weekend. If the pain gets steady rather than on and off I will go right away tho, I don't want to risk rupture. 

Lying on the sofa watching friends, thinking about a nap lol. Lovely Saturday!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn it's a tough one, I see why your dh would want to tell him but at the same time telling anyone anything before 12 weeks is always a risk. He is very young, and might not be able to understand if god forbid anything happened (not that it will). As for your pain, is your epu open today? Could you call them and get some reassurance? X

Aw hun if you lived nearer I'd drop you off a slice! X

Mrs d are you ok today? Going to venture out today?

Bailey did you and oh talk?

Where's Cath today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you are probably right a&e will be really busy on a bank holiday weekend, but if it becomes unbearable again pls go we worry about you xx

An afternoon of tv and napping sounds good x

Yup hubby is still cooking but I'm probably ok to now but as soon as I do it once then that's it he will back off.....decisions decisions haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake :wave: what with you making cake and I'm watching a baking program I have the urge to cook x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm my cake mix was too big for tin and it's not looking great!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Tawn - hmmm that is a toughy, I know it would be hard on your step son if something were to happen after you told him, but just try and imagine what you would have done if you had never had the ectopic. Is he a mature 10 year old, or not likely to understand? I can see why your dh would want to tell him, and I'm sure your dh is just thinking that once you know that bubs is in the right place that theres nothing to worry about. We unfortunately know different coz of all our mc stories, but I think if you step son will understand then I would tell him, I suppose it depends whether you think you can hide it from him for another 5-6 weeks. 

Mrs d - glad you are feeling better today hun xx

AFM - I have talked to oh, dont feel like I got anywhere though because to be honest theres nothing he can say atm that will make me feel better, he's always full of apologies and promises he will change and now I feel like its more about his actions than words, so only time will tell if he can show me he wants to be a father and a husband and be responsible. He did say though that he thought from my text that I had had the cramps and they had gone and that they were only IBS cramps, he didnt realise how upset I was and didnt think I was worried about mc because I had said they turned out to be IBS. I told him that I am ALWAYS worried about mc!! So we shall see, he has said that all he wants in life is to marry me and have this baby so I have said that his actions recently have shown me that he wants to drink at the pub with his mates, not be a dad and a husband. I've told him that I wont put the ring back on until I feel like he's shown me that me and baby are priority. So things arent fully ok with is now but better.

Oh and tawn I agree with mrs d, if the pain gets worse go to a&e, like you said you dont wanna risk rupture, but I am sure thats not the case anyway.

Cupcake what are you up to today hun?

Is is peeing down where everyone else is?


----------



## baileybubs

Doh ignore that cupcake I remember you are making lemon drizzle cake yummy!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm glad you and your oh had a good chat and I hope he took everything on board and he cuts down on drinkies after work and cares for you better xx

No not peeing down here but blowing a gale. It peed down all day yesterday though with thunder and lightening x

Cupcake I bet it tastes lovely xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we've had thunder this morning. So much for August eh?

Yeah I love lemon drizzle cupcake I bet it tastes yummy!! I make homemade scones and they look rough lol, but taste lush!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm it over flowed a bit but I think it's ok! Shoulda stick to what I know and made nigellas as usual! 

Has anyone been on a thread that's in the birth section? Called funny birth stories or sonething, it's hilarious, I was proper almost wetting myself reading it!


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, glad you chatted with oh. Hope you feel a bit better about it! How is furry bailey feeling now?

Mrsduck yup you better hold Off on the cooking, milk it for all it's worth!!

Cupcake, it doesn't matter what it looks like more what it tastes like!!!! :)

I think you girls are right, maybe we will wait and see how we feel after the scan next week rather than make a decision right now.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Tawn,

Glad its feeling a bit better by the sounds of it hun. And yay for the gagging again this morning!! 

I do feel better and a little empowered lol, my male friend put something on my fb about it saying that apparently men like to think they are in control but really they need someone to control them otherwise they freak out and dont know what to do lol. I think that he's right as my fella would just go mental if I werent here to calm him down! 

And furry Bailey is ok still limping though. He's not in pain but I have contacted a local vet but they will only take real emergencies at the weekend so I have had to send off an enquiry about him getting seen next week. I'm not gonna walk him and see if it gets better, and I really hope its all ok. I have been giving him dog milk with glucosamine and joint care treats to see if they help lol!! 

Are you getting excited about your dad coming tomorrow?!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I'm just reading that birth thread, some are so funny, thanks for recommending it, cheered me up no end!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it's hilarious right! I read it about 2 weeks after my mc and was the first time I'd laughed, but it Definately cheered me up to! Been meaning to mention it on here for ages!


----------



## baileybubs

My emotions are everywhere today! I'm feeling happy but weepy happy now lol, like if theres something sweet and cute in a storyline on what I'm watching on tv I'm like "aww that is so sweet" almost tearing up. I feel like how a caricaturist would depict a pregnant woman lol, all the extreme hormonal changes.

Some of those birth stories scare me though, like the diarrhea ones and stuff, eeek!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha they are scary, but whatever happens its unlikely you'll remember any if it when you have your baby in your arms! And there is always epidural!


----------



## baileybubs

I've said to oh that I want to do as much as I can with just gas and air, I want a water birth you see, but we will see lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I want the same thing! But you just don't know how you'll feel on the day I guess!


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly!!

Oooh I'm starving now, just put a quiche in the oven. I'm being so lazy today!


----------



## cupcake1981

Not lazy! Resting! That's what you need to do when preg!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> I've said to oh that I want to do as much as I can with just gas and air, I want a water birth you see, but we will see lol!!




cupcake1981 said:


> Lol I want the same thing! But you just don't know how you'll feel on the day I guess!

Me 3 x


----------



## cupcake1981

In reality I am a complete baby and gave no pain threshold and will be screaming for the drugs b4 I even get to the hospital!


----------



## MrsDuck

My dh did up our shower room 2 years ago and at the time I said what we need is one of those liquid soap dispensers that fixes to the wall that way it's easier to keep the sink clean etc and you don't keep knocking it in the sink and dh kept saying no.

I even took some photos on my phone of people's bathrooms when they have had them to show him what I wanted but still got told no.

Then today dh came home and said we need to go to town and get one of those liquid soap dispensers for the shower room aaaaargh men!

But at least I've got my soap dispenser haha x


----------



## MrsDuck

The water births look great on one born every minute and also I figure the water will help keep everything supple while it stretches.

I really don't like the idea of an epidural but having said that no doubt I'll be screaming out for one on the day x

I'll have to have a look at those funny birthing stories x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww lol cupcake, I bet you will do the best you can though. I have a really high pain threshold or so I think so I am hoping that I can cope, knowing my luck I will cope really well and then end up having an emergency c section!!

Oh lord the rain has started again, its so dark outside!! I'm so glad I'm just relaxing today!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haga well you don't know what's gonna happen til you're there!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I don't think I know what one of those looks like !

Picture?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Mommy i hope your DH realizes you're buying things out of hope for the future!

Bailey hope your doggie is ok now, and also that your talk with OH will produce some results!

Tawn i hope the pain goes away and that it is nothing more then scar tissue stretching

Mrs d hope your feeling good today!

Glad you were able to eat Cheryl

To whoever I missed hope all is well :)

AFM, I have a migraine :( I really want it to go away as we're supposed to go out for dinner today for my birthday (it's on Wednesday but today was best for our parents to get together, wednesday we'll be going out with some friends to dinner). Migraine makes me feel naueated and I want to enjoy my food, not vomit it out 20 minutes later. Anyway time for a shower, as my future MIL is going to be here soon, and I don't want to be un-showered!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger I can't attach a pic from my phone, I'll log on the pc and do it in a bit


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shellie :wave: that will be nice going out for birthday celebrations. I hope your shower makes you feel a little better and can you take something or have a little nap before everyone turn up?


----------



## Tawn

Isn't that crazy, I've thought about getting pg, and having baby, but not really about birth itself?!?! 

Btw stupid pain is back now! Not unbearable just uncomfortable and very distracting :-/


----------



## baileybubs

Hi shellie!! Hope the migraine gets better hun! And enjoy a lovely meal.

Tawn - I hope you are ok hun, I'm sure its just natural cramps. Try not to worry, I know thats easier said than done xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hi Shellie! Enjoy your bday celebrations, I hope your migraine eases up for you!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks bailey! It is pinching, not cramps, though. Have you felt that on just one side? I am sure you ladies are sick of hearing me worry about it!


----------



## baileybubs

I have had twinges on both sides from time to time, like I've pulled something there. Its weird and I'm sure if I had had an ectopic I would be convinced it was because bubs was in the wrong place, but then I felt it on the other side too. I have heard that it can be just with the stretching of the womb and stuff coz the falopian tubes must get shoved about a bit surely? And maybe after the ectopic it just makes it feel more sore when all that moving and stretching occurs. By six weeks pregnant your uterus is the size of a grapefruit!!


----------



## baileybubs

And apparently before pregnancy it was the size of a plum so when you think about it like that its no wonder we get twinges and pains lol! I hope that helps, I always find that picturing whats going on inside helps me, especially as I dont see a difference on the outside or feel like theres a baby in there!


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently my uterus is nearly the size of a large papaya....how bigs a large papaya lol??!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure that explains it bailey x

Tawn definitely not sick of hearing about it, we just hope you are ok (which I'm sure you and bubs are) it must be scary for you though xx

This is the sort of thing we just bought for the shower room 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=w...fari&gl=uk&biw=320&bih=356&tbm=isch&sa=2#i=47


----------



## MrsDuck

Isn't that like the size of a mango......that sounds huge!


----------



## baileybubs

A mango?? Bloody hell, thats massive!! Especially when you think that the bubs is only the size of a raspberry lol!! No wonder I'm feeling all "full" down there lol!! 

Your link only came up with google homepage mrs d :wacko:


----------



## Tawn

Jeeze bailey your uterus is huge!!! :rofl: 

Thanks ladies, don't know what I would do without you girls to talk me off my emotional ledges!

Mrsduck, That looks super handy! What a typical man to never take your suggestion but instead wait forever then think it was his idea! Lol


----------



## fletch_W

wow you ladies can chat! i think i say that every time i log on haha!

bailey and mummy im sorry your hubbys are being jerks :( 

tawn im praying your pain eases off! keep the PMA that its just stretching of the scar tissue. :hugs:

mrs duck i have a sign in my house that says 'if at first your dont suceed, try doing it the way your wife told you in the first place' seems very apt for you at the moment. id love a soap dispenser in my new shower! i might have to buy one now :) how are you feeling today? has your swelling gone down and are you able to sleep lying down yet? 

you ladies are making me really laugh with this mango and papaya talk. 

i have to rush off for work again so i will catch up properly tomorrow!

:hi: shelby, westendmum, thurl, cheryl, cupcake, shellie, ttcbabisom, nessah, maryanne, love and anyone else i have missed. iv probably missed loads out but my mind is all over the place at the minute. 

:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch I love that sign!!! I want one!! Although at the moment it should say "girlfriend" as at the mo I am not marrying him!! Or so he thinks I am really I just need him to buck up!! Come to think of it I have no idea where he actually put my ring??

Tawn - it does sound huge doesn't it?? I hope you are feeling better hun and I really hope you can get a scan this week to ease your mind xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls sorry not been on in a few days been enjoying the weather and trying to keep busy take my mind off ttc. Then had company last night that stayed till nearly 1.30am was quite peed off by the time they went. I am on cd 26 9dpo so af is due tuesday n feeling like she is on the way however in response to mummy2 least i think thats who asked, i also had yellow cm bit snotty like a couple of days after ov but not sure about in relation to ov or pregnancy but so hopinv its a good sign mummy fxd for you this cycle x

Tawn hope your pain settlez n hope its just everything stretching in there am sure bubs is snuggling in the right place

Bailey hope furry bailey is ok maybe is just his claws its just a shame they cant tell us whats wrong with them x

Mrsd is good you are up n about but do take it easy coz your poor body has been thru so much x

Cheryl good youve manage to get some food n drink in you they say small meals but often hope the ms starts to settle soon x

Bailey ignore the cow-worker hun she is in the wrong and if any of your work colleagues have any sense they will know that if the cow is saying anything behind your back that she is just making herself look worze as being a lasy two faced cow. people like that make my blood boil coz she is clearly in the wrong not you x

Amy so pleased you got your offer accepted on the house get packing but take it eazy hun n let oh do the most x

well for having read about 70pages to catch up on 3days of chatter thats about all i can remember sorry if i have forgot any1, Fletch hope you caught the egg fxd this cycle x, good luck every one x


----------



## maryanne67

Before i go read wots been posted while typing that forgot to say :hi: to westendmum sorry bout your losz hun if it was me i would be trying again before af but like everyone says its about if your ready emotionally and doing whats right for you but think i already read that you said you n oh are going for it if im wrong then sorry but if you are going for it then fxd and good luck x


----------



## maryanne67

Mummy i tbink i mixed you up with cupcake juzt remember your waiting on your holiday jabs before ttc i must apologise hun x
now im going back over to check lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger bailey why didnt that work i'll post a pic later then.

Fletch I love that sign and so true x
My swelling has gone down quite a lot but still can't lie down, I plumped all the pillows around me and managed to sort of lie sitting up bit on my side which seemed to be a bit better (I'm getting there) x
I hope work goes ok and goes quickly for you xx

Hi maryanne :wave: oooh I hadn't realised you were that close to testing, I've got everything crossed for you xx

I think I just made a faux pas, hubby has been working on the boat and I knew we wouldn't be eating til really late if I waited for him to come home and then cook and we had some chicken in a garlic, ginger and lime marinade that needed to be eaten so I've just knocked up a curry, it's going to be tough to get hubby cooking again now


----------



## maryanne67

Telling a 10 year is a tough 1 kids are resiliant to bad news but often try and hide their feelings aswell by so as not to upset their mum more if it was me i would wait to 12week scan but thats just my opinion only you an oh know your stepson and this is your rainbow baby hun sorry your having to face such a tough descision x

Fletch hope the migraine settles n you get to enjoy your birthday meal x


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks mrsd glad to hear you had a bit better night and that the swellings going down your making my mouth water with your chicken curry ive just had boring chip butty with chippy chips but i did fancy them lol hope bubby doesnt give up cooking for you x


----------



## maryanne67

Oh oh done it again n no excuses mixed fletch up with shellie, hope the migraine passes Shelley. Eesh must apologise. Fletch sorry to you too hun good luck both of you for wherever you both are in your cycle
think i will stop typing now lol


----------



## Poppy84

Is it ur bday fletch? Happy bday xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch you kept that quiet, happy birthday xx

Hi poppy :wave: x


----------



## MrsDuck

My curry was scrummy, but I don't recommend m&s hot chocolate fudge pudding it's like a souffle gone wrong x


----------



## maryanne67

Sorry ladies was my mistake as i already apologised previously not fletches birthday was shelley who said its her birthday this week on wednesday sorry again dunno whats come over me making so many mistakes and for only having just read it 2mins before i posted x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi maryanne don't worry hun we all get muddled, we are chatty ladies so there is always a lot to read through xx

It's very quiet on here tonight, where is everyone?

I'm curled up on the sofa watching the x factor x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Migraine seems to be getting better ladies :) I'm sure it was from all of you hoping it'll get better and sure enough it has ! 

Which means I get to enjoy my pre-bday dinner after all!

Will be turning 27 on wednesday! Which means I have 3 years for my life long plan of having all my babies by 30 lol .... Well being married by 25 was also part of that plan buh I didn't meet OH until I was 25 so that got a little delayed ... I can still do the babies before 30 thou!


----------



## maryanne67

I was gonna watch xfacter but hubby has put a cops programme on n my son is on my laptop n my new phone that played tv for all of 3weeks now says no flash softwRe n cant seem to find it support for android 2.2 so will have to watch the repeat one later and it is quiet and its good youve got your feet up mrsd x


----------



## maryanne67

Fxd for thr babies shelley and enjoy the pre birthday dinner x


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I'm glad your migraine is getting better, enjoy your meal and you've got plenty of time for lots of babies xx

Maryanne You poor thing you have been out voted by the boys xx


----------



## Tawn

Whew maryanne that was a marathon catch up! I really hope you get your bfp in a few days hun! Are you waiting to see if af come on Tuesday to test. Or will you test a bit earlier?

Mmmm we had chilli chicken with mango salsa asparagus and rice--one of my all time favs!!!

Your curry sounds nice mrsd! But I am disappointed you started cooking again so soon, hope DH doesnt take it as his cue to step down!!!! ;)


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Just got a phone call my dress is already in the shop! they told me it wouldnt be ready til december! holy crap wasn't expecting it so soon!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm your dinner sounds lovely tawn, don't worry I won't let dh off the hook that easily x

Shellie that's great news, where will you keep it so your oh doesn't see it? What date were you going for again?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

wedding is july 27th 2013. Which is why I REALLLLY hope this is my month because it would mean baby before the wedding with 2 months to try and fit in my dress lol My mom is gonna keep it at her house.


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone, been out this evening for another dinner with all the inlaws! They want us there for Sunday lunch tomo to but hubs has said no luckily! I love them but 3 days in a row is a lot! 

Tawn hope your pains are better now hon?

Where us Cath she has been AWOL all day!

Bailey have you And oh made up yet? Did you find your ring??

Fletch :wave: you have been quiet today, you ok chick?

Mrs d you've done it now, hubs won't cook again now he knows you can! Sad times about the dodgy pud :(

Shellie yey exciting about your dress! 

Dani hope you are enjoying your spa weekend!

Thurl, Shelby, maryanne, poppy, mummy hope you are all ok this eve? 

Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw shellie I've got everything crossed for you that this is your month x

Tawn how are your cramps now hun? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake that's nice of them but I know what you mean 3 days in a row would be a bit much. You all obviously get on well x

Fletch is at work, cath has gone awol, maybe she went camping after all?

I was gutted on the choc pud as I was looking forward to it hmmmph :( 

I won't let dh off the hook that quick :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw such a shame when food disappoints! We went to a Mexican restaurant tonight, twas yummy!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies you are so chatty I'm struggling to keep up lol...xx


----------



## Tawn

MMMmmmm Cupcake, that is one of the things I miss the most about America, yummy Mexican food! I have to make it at home at least once a fortnight cause I love it so! And I agree, 3 days with the in-laws in a row is a lot, even if you adore their company!

Shellie, this WILL be your month hun! You are going to have a gorgeous little bubba at your wedding!

MrsDuck, might be time to start "feeling a bit more poorly" again to make sure he doesn't think you are back on your feet entirely yet! Don't want you overdoing it hun!!

And my pains are off and on, thanks for asking. Definitely annoying because as soon as I start to forget about them they kick back up and start getting me all obsessed again, naughty pains! :haha: I almost just wish I had it on the right too then I would dismiss it entirely, but now I guess my biggest concern is having a rupture while my dad is here on holiday--that is a lot of money to spend to come watch someone hang out in a hospital room crying!!!!! :roll:

Man I am tired tonight, and I did have that nap on the sofa today too! I think a nice early night for me so I can get up early to make the trek to the airport.

Good night lovely ladies! I will try and check in at least once a day over the next week, but I probably won't get much computer time while we are out and about (don't have 3G on my phone cause I am a cheapskate!) So I expect loads of happy updates from you all! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night tawn, I hope the pains bugger off and you have a lovely time with your dad xx


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d how are u feeling Hun??xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw have a lovely time with your family Tawn. Hope your pains leave you alone soon and you can stop worrying!!

Sleep well x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn remember cramps twinges are so normal in pregnancy don't worry Hun...x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks Cheryl what about you, how's the ms, have you managed to eat or drink anything today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning mummy :wave:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gd Hun..x

It's better than it was tea is helping so hoping it doesn't get worse again. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good, I'm glad it's getting better xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Evening Mrs D! :wave: It's only what, 10:30pm there, right? So I guess that's ok you're still up. I hope you manage an unbelievably wonderful sleep tonight so you can feel rested and not have to dread heading to bed as much as you probably have been x

About the plans to have bubs naturally... I only endured about 3 hours of labour pain with Missy Moo (induced though, so it came on like 2 min apart contractions straight away), and I went for an epi. Ended up having an emergency c-section, so it meant that everything was ready too go for that which is good, but I will be asking for an epi straight up next time too, unless I can opt for a planned c-section (in which case I'll be doing that). I think my pain threshold is pretty low though, and I know women who've don't it all without drugs, or just with gas. Water birth has got to be interesting!

Tawn - I'm paying bub is snuggly in the right spot hun and hoping your pain is just more sensitive in that left tube. If things get worse though please do go to emergency. We worry about you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

It's 10.50 here now so that makes it 7.50am with you right? That's a bit early for a Sunday morning. Are you doing anymore Tupperware parties this weekend? And how did Saturdays go? 

My swelling seems to have gone down some more and the bruising is coming out more and the stitches and staples are tingling and itching so I thing I'm on the mend. I'm going to try lying down a bit more again tonight and see how I get on.

The thought of an epi scares me coz its in the spine but after all I've been through lately I'm sure it wouldn't be too bad. I never fancied the idea of a water birth until I watched the one born every minute series now I really want to give it a go.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d sounds like your on the mend all sounds good! Hope you manage some sleep tonight! Mummy I think I have a low pain threshold, the thought of an epi scares me to but will do what ever needs to be done at the time! 

Did your little girl get you up early mummy? 

I have AF type pains tonight....pls let the witch visit me soon! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thats a good sign, she can't be far away. September is going to be a busy month of ttc


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I'm being whinged at about the light from my phone so I'll have to say night night, I hope you all sleep well and have a nice Sunday lie in xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d we've just gone to bed to! Sleep tight! x

Night mummy, have a lovely Sunday! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Tawn!


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd got to wTch repeat xfactor nite hun take care x

Tawn will wait for af sure its on way my achey leg sterting is usually a sure sign you relax hun n try not to worry too much about the pains x

Every1 else hi and good nite x


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Oh bugger bailey why didnt that work i'll post a pic later then.
> 
> Fletch I love that sign and so true x
> My swelling has gone down quite a lot but still can't lie down, I plumped all the pillows around me and managed to sort of lie sitting up bit on my side which seemed to be a bit better (I'm getting there) x
> I hope work goes ok and goes quickly for you xx
> 
> Hi maryanne :wave: oooh I hadn't realised you were that close to testing, I've got everything crossed for you xx
> 
> I think I just made a faux pas, hubby has been working on the boat and I knew we wouldn't be eating til really late if I waited for him to come home and then cook and we had some chicken in a garlic, ginger and lime marinade that needed to be eaten so I've just knocked up a curry, it's going to be tough to get hubby cooking again now

glad youre feeling better mrs duck :hugs:


maryanne67 said:


> Oh oh done it again n no excuses mixed fletch up with shellie, hope the migraine passes Shelley. Eesh must apologise. Fletch sorry to you too hun good luck both of you for wherever you both are in your cycle
> think i will stop typing now lol

maryanne this made me chuckle loads. i was like, huh? migrane?? and then you posted again about it being my birthday lol! im cd 7. should ovulate after next weekend. starting bding every other day this week. 


Poppy84 said:


> Is it ur bday fletch? Happy bday xx




MrsDuck said:


> Fletch you kept that quiet, happy birthday xx
> 
> Hi poppy :wave: x

mrs duck and poppy, its shellies birthday hehe. mine is in march. maryanne got us mixed up :haha:


cupcake1981 said:


> Evening everyone, been out this evening for another dinner with all the inlaws! They want us there for Sunday lunch tomo to but hubs has said no luckily! I love them but 3 days in a row is a lot!
> 
> Tawn hope your pains are better now hon?
> 
> Where us Cath she has been AWOL all day!
> 
> Bailey have you And oh made up yet? Did you find your ring??
> 
> Fletch :wave: you have been quiet today, you ok chick?
> 
> Mrs d you've done it now, hubs won't cook again now he knows you can! Sad times about the dodgy pud :(
> 
> Shellie yey exciting about your dress!
> 
> Dani hope you are enjoying your spa weekend!
> 
> Thurl, Shelby, maryanne, poppy, mummy hope you are all ok this eve?
> 
> Xx

:hi: im here! iv been at work all night. i worked yesterday and have church in the morning and work 3-7 tomorrow so i am just popping on now and then to give my well wishes to everyone. ill be back monday/tuesday. 

hope youre all okay. ill post a pic of the sign when i get a chance. it brilliant. i also have one in the kitchen that says 'what if the hokey cokey really IS what its all about' heheh its my fave :)

night all xxxxxxxx:flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

My word fletch you are a busy lady at the mo. enjoy your day, catch up later xx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies just slept. For 12 hours. Go me I was shattered. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow you musta needed it Cheryl, good on ya!

Howa the ms today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno... I feel a bit better today Hun still a bit icky but hoping the worse has passed.. Wots ur plans today?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow your body must have needed that rest, hope you are feeling better today x

It's quite a nice day today so I'm off to potter in the garden with hubby xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!!! Just popping in quickly!!!

Tawn hun I hope you have a fab time with family you must be so excited,I don't know if this is correct but I think with ectopics the pg symptoms are very very mild I don't think ms is one of them and the hcg rises very slow mine were doubling every 49 hours your numbers are rising super fast and your pg symptoms are developing well,I do hope your ok

I havent really had a chance to read anything as im slightly hungover,got a tad :drunk: last night but iv managed to get up have a shower clean the house and put washing on as we are forecasted lovely weather today so I'm using my washing line instead of radiators yay.

Hope your all good ladies Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds gd mrs d...x we're the same not doin much. X

Cath love tht smiley lol hope ur nite was fun... Go u doin the washing housework was there a bit of apple bobbing this morning??xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

God Cheryl you must have been tired hun glad you had a good sleep tho hun how you feeling?

Mrsd how's things lovely?

Nope no Apple bobbing it was only a mild hangover lol drinking again tonight at a bbq so there maybe some in the morning lol I'm making cakes now Yummmm xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah better the ms isn't as bad today...cx

Aw BBQ sounds fun. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Morning ladies! Hope you're all enjoying your Sunday.

Cheryl - I hope you're feeling some relief really soon. I won't tell you how long my MS lasted with DD, it will just depress you! x

Mrs D - Enjoy the garden

Cupcake - How are you today?

AFM - Had a huge blow-up with DH about the whole buying for baby thing. He ended up saying that he didn't know about the whole back-story to it being a step of faith and about the promises I feel like God's given me for another bub (sorry if that sounds weird to anyone, but I honestly believe it's been promised to me).

Since the MC in March I've felt like he has only ever spoken about more children in the negative sense - as in, "If it turns out we can't have any more, that's going to be ok with me", but this afternoon he actually said he'd love to have another baby, and of course he'd be excited about it, he just doesn't feel the same way I do about really really wanting one. I can live with that, and I think he understands now how much I had been hurting because of an attitude that I now realise is not as bad as I thought. He'd just always been expressing how he feels happy with what we have right now (in terms of "if we don't, I'm ok") instead of ever actually saying that he does want another baby.

Anyway, half a box of tissues and some panadol later I managed to get out that I just don't want to wonder if he actually does want another baby of we end up getting our BFP this cycle. He said that's rediculous and of course he would be over the moon. I think part of it is his way of protecting himself. I feel like it was a hard dicsussion, but one we needed to have.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy glad u had a chat with ur hubby Hun... Men just deal with stuff differently from us...x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Cheryl. He didn't even realise he was being hurtful.

What work have you got on this week?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm off today. And tomoro and working tues to sat but not long days thank god. X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

That's good. Being able to slow down a bit will make a difference as to how you're feeling xx What appointments do you have coming up for bub?


----------



## CherylC3

Feeling a bit better still sick but better.. My next scan is the 5th. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry I've been so quiet recently.
I'm freaking out- havnt felt engleburt move in 2-3 days!!! Does anyone know if that's normal?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw mummy I'm glad you managed to have a good chat with hubby and as Cheryl says men just think and act differently to us but it doesn't mean they don't care xx

Cath enjoy your cake making and your barbecue later xx

Cheryl I'm glad the ms is easing and that you've managed to cut down your hours xx

Hi shelby :wave: how are you? (I see you lurking) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi poppy I'm sorry hun I don't know, I have never got that far?? What about using the doppler just to give you some reassurance?? I'm sure everything is fine though. When is your next scan? Xx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Hi poppy I'm sorry hun I don't know, I have never got that far?? What about using the doppler just to give you some reassurance?? I'm sure everything is fine though. When is your next scan? Xx

My pregnant friend is borrowing my Doppler and she is on holiday. I thought about posting in my January jellybeans thread but u all seem more like friends.
Sorry for moaning when u r all ttc :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poppy don't be daft, you arent moaning, it must be a scary time for you xx

I think of you all as friends it's a shame we don't all live closer. 

When is your friend back with your doppler or can you pop to your local hospital (I know not a great time with it being a bank holiday weekend) but seriously if you are worried hun can you at least call them and ask their advice? 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy why don't u call the hospital to ask Hun... I kno my brothers fiancée had tht when she was pg with Valentina went to hospital and everything was just fine...xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Poppy can you call the midwife? You should get it checked out but is probably nothing to worry about?

I agree I tell you guys things I wouldn't tell my best friend! 

Mummy glad you and dh have cleared the air xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Poppy, it can be normal. Have you tried having a really cold drink (sugary ones are best - like a juice?) and then lying down for a bit? That usually gets babies moving and lying still helps you feel it more. Did they tell you at your last scan where the placenta is? If you've got a front-lying placenta that can mask a lot of bub's movements. My friend at 32weeks hardly feels anything ever because her placenta is between the front of her tummy and bump, cushioning the 'blows'.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sorry, that should have been 'the front of her tummy and BUB'.


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks everyone
I do feel horrible moaning to u all. I havnt even told hubby

I'm going to try the cold drink thing and see if I get anything by end of day. It doesn't help that im ill with a cold and cough so everything prob seems worse. 

My friend isn't back until late sept. she's gone travelling around America. I wish I hadn't given it to her now but didn't think I would need it any more


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Poppy, that makes me feel better that you said you're unwell. I had a terrible cold around 20-22 weeks with DD and got really concerned about not feeling her move. Nurse in emergency (on Boxing Day actually, fun stuff) told me that when you are sick, bub is taking it easy too and their movements slow down. Have you have temperatures? Biggest reason would be you're overheating to fight off infection, and bub sleeps more for some reason. Let us know how the cold drink goes. Have you noticed Engleburt moves more with other certain foods or drink? I think chocolate did it for me too.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Poppy, someone at work last week mentioned when her sister was pregnant if they put something a little bit cold on her tummy, the baby would move over to the other side away from the cold. I don't mean putting an ice pack, just maybe touch a cold can of soda on your belly for a split second maybe? Other then that I have no advice other then calling a nurses line for advice. I'm sure all is well and it's just the normal worry of being PAL. Big hugs!


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks so much mummy, cherym, mrs d and shellie. Ur making me feel a lot better. About to do the cold drink thing. I'll try leaning the glass on my tummy as well

I 'think' I may have felt a little kick a few mins ago. Someone in another thread suggested baby might have found a new cosy place where I can't feel it like before.

I'll stop moaning now xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poppy I hope you are ok, have you tried any of the tricks the other ladies mentioned? I'm sure its perfectly normal but I'm no expert! Hope you feel engelbert move soon xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy hope all is ok Hun..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello everyone I hope you are having a nice Sunday, I've pottered in the garden then went to my aunts for lunch and we have been watching some old holiday videos of our family holidays 20+ years ago, they were so funny xx

Poppy how are you, did the cold glass work? 

What has everyone else been doing today?


----------



## CherylC3

I kno it's so quiet in here today. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d! That sounds like a blissfully chilled Sunday! How you feeling today?

We popped to town to see if I could get some stuff for holiday, very unsuccessful and depressing, then came back and cooked fish pie together....nom!

So happy it's a BH tomorrow! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cheryl! You feeling ok chick?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds like a fun day mrs d..x

Cupcake aw I wish I was going on holiday. X

I'm gd did nothing today it's been fab I'm just so tired still not back to eating normal... Just waiting on our dinner to cook having m&s gammon joint yum :)


----------



## Poppy84

Hi
Sounds like a lovely day mrs d. How u feeling?

Cold drink and glass didn't do anything but I'm sure I felt a tiny kick earlier today which has put my mind at rest a little. I'm fed up with feeling so ill though. I hate colds!!!!! They always make u feel terrible but no one gives u any sympathy for them hahaha


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw hun you gotta rest when you can do good on you for taking it easy today, it's what Sunday's are for!


----------



## CherylC3

As poppy are u still off work Hun?? Rest up. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad engleburt moved to put your mind at ease, rest up and get hubby to tend to your needs :winkwink: I hope you feel better soon xx

Cheryl glad you managed a relaxing day and are managing to eat something xx

Cupcake how did the lemon drizzle cake taste mmmmm xx
How come you couldn't find any holiday clothes?

I feel knackered but much better today, I can't wait to get my staples out then I might be able to move my head a bit more, I've only got to wait til Tuesday x


----------



## CherylC3

I want cupcake as my neighbour all they tasty cakes u make. Cx

Aw mrs d bet u can't wait. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that will go quickly mrs s, can you start treating the scar with stuff then?

Because I've got the chubbs at the moment and not much summer stuff in the shops, what they did have, didn't fit :(

It was nice but not as nice as the nigella one I usually make! I should stick to what I know!

Poppy that's good you felt a kick, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I think I can, I can't put anything on now whilst the staples are in and I could do with putting some sunblock on it just to make sure I don't expose it to the sun, and then I can start with the bio oil to try to fade the scar.

I haven't tried the nigella one, I'll have to give it a go xx

Have you got anything planned for the BH maybe more shopping for holiday clothes? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's lovely it's called lemon syrup sponge.

We might pop out tomorrow it's tricky tho as the shops are getting rid of their summer stuff! I always do this, book holidays at stupid times of the year and then struggle to get clothes!

What about you? X


----------



## MrsDuck

What about ordering online, you've still got a few weeks before you go and there should be some bargains, the only downside is you can't try them on til they arrive??

I've not planned anything but I'm getting sick of being at home so I'm sure we'll go out somewhere


----------



## Poppy84

Mmmmm all these cakes r making me hungry

Mrs d that's great they r coming out on tues!!! Bio oil is supposed to be really good


----------



## cupcake1981

That's currently what I'm doing! But it is annoying to not be able to try stuff on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Will you be sat in the beach most of the time or do you like exploring?

Do you catch the sun easily or do you need to be covered up?

Have you found much? 

Next deliver quickly and if it doesn't fit it's easy to take back to the store x

Can you tell I love holidays and holiday shopping haha

I want to book a nice holiday once I've had my treatment


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm a beach/pool bum really, not sure there's much to see in CV other than beach!

I burn but I do sit in the sun, hubs has bought loads of P20 today, ever used it?

Yes next is a good issue but I can't order for complicated and boring reasons to do with credit card billing address and their stupid systems!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm a beach bum too but hubby likes to explore. That makes your shopping a bit easier a few bikinis a couple of wraps, strappy tops, maxi dresses and flip flops.

I can't order online either coz their system just gives our house number and then our road name but not our estate name so the delivery would never get to me and you can't edit their stupid system.

You can have the items delivered to a store for you to pick up though x

I like p20 it's an oil and you only need to apply it once a day x


----------



## MrsDuck

Where do you fly to before cv?


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies!!

I love all the cake and holiday talk! Hope you are all well!

That always happens to me cupcake, go holiday clothes shopping and cant find anything that fits!! I hate bikini shopping, everyone thinks its great having big :holly: but its a nightmare finding a bikini that wont have you flashing your nips!!

Mrs d - bet you cant wait to get the staples out hun, so glad its nearly time. Do you get some results on tuesday too?

Poppy - glad you felt a little kick from engelbert hun, maybe he/she is just resting coz you arent well, let your hubby look after you and wait on you hand and foot!!

Cheryl - nice to hear you are taking it easy today, sorry you are still having trouble eating. Hows the tiredness and other symptoms? Has the fybogel been doing the trick? I bought that califig and thankfully I didnt use it the day I bought it coz I had that mad diarrhea attack that scared the life out of me!

AFM - the cow worker is at it again, but not with me, I actually found this hilarious! So she hasnt spoekn to me since the incident last weekend, except to ask me the other day if I would stay longer than 2pm today (needless to say I said no). I didnt realise at the time that she was asking because she was supposed to start at 1pm and didnt want to. So on Friday she apparently left a note for our boss saying she couldnt start work at 1pm and would only be starting at 6pm and would have her phone switched off as she was in worship (she goes to a church every Saturday). To make it worse she was on call today (which means you need to be availale in case of emergency or staff sickness) so to say she would have her phone switched off too was just ridiculous. Our boss went mental and phoned her to say she had to come in at 1pm.....she hadmt come in when I left today at 2pm!! Think she's showing herself up now and making me look better lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Whats p20 ladies??


----------



## cupcake1981

We fly straight to Sal which is the island we're staying on.

I've not used it b4 but I've heard good stuff so we ordered some. 

I think I tried that with next b4 but I thought your 1st order with them had to be delivered to home? Maybe I'll try again x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey, good I'm glad the cow is showing herself up, she'll soon be gone x

It's only my calcium levels that I find out, nothing interesting 

I was on a boating course some years back, it was peeing down with rain so I didn't have any sun cream on and I got a really badly sunburned face and my sil gave me some p20 to put on for the next day as one application is enough for the whole day and it worked it was great, but that's the only time I used it.

I agree with you bailey bikini shopping is a pain but I find m&s good (although not this year) and George at asda is great for nice bikinis in large cup sizes and nice and cheap.

Oh I've missed :holly: 

Oh that's great cupcake I didn't think the airport was big enough, I thought you had to go to Africa somewhere then get a smaller plane to cv. That makes life easier x


----------



## baileybubs

I have to order my bikinis from Bravissimo, my last swimming cossy cost £50!! But it is nice and well supportive.

Aw I am so glad you are getting excited about your hol now though cupcake, you really deserve a break xxxx

OOh that p20 sounds good mrs d, I am a burner me so I am generally white when I go on hol and slightly less white when I get back as I put like factor 50 on hehe


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> I have to order my bikinis from Bravissimo, my last swimming cossy cost £50!! But it is nice and well supportive.
> 
> Aw I am so glad you are getting excited about your hol now though cupcake, you really deserve a break xxxx
> 
> OOh that p20 sounds good mrs d, I am a burner me so I am generally white when I go on hol and slightly less white when I get back as I put like factor 50 on hehe

:rofl: but that's good, I don't tend to burn when I'm sunbathing so I'm not very good at putting sun cream on which I know is really bad, maybe i should invest in some p20 as I'll only need to apply once! I'll be a wrinkly old prune when I'm old and you'll have beautiful skin xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bikini shopping is a pain! I've just tried on some I have already and they fit but I still wanna try and get another one!

Oh bailey that's good everyone else is seeing her for what she is! 

I'm quite excited about trying the p20, the thought of only having to apply sun team once a day sounds great!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!

FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!
 



Attached Files:







20120824_174427.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









20120826_134957.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ladies, I'm just watching come dine with me sport special and theres that olympic runner on there Derek Redmond who injured himself during a race in 1992, and carried on the race with his dad helping him.....just watched the video and it made me cry!! It shows how you can complete any task with support from those who love you no matter how hard it is to do...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nifq3Ke2Q30


----------



## baileybubs

ARRRRGH!!!! Ttcbabyisom!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbabyisom that's fantastic news congratulations :happydance: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

That's amazing news!!! Congratulations!!! How many weeks??!


----------



## Poppy84

Woohooooooo congratulations!!!! Great news! This thread is lucky!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> arrrrgh!!!! Ttcbabyisom!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttcbabyisom that's fantastic news congratulations :happydance: xx

Thank you MrsDuck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> That's amazing news!!! Congratulations!!! How many weeks??!

Thank you cupcake! I'm so happy. For now...fingers crossed! I haven't even missed my period yet so just 3 weeks 3 days... crazy!


----------



## cupcake1981

This is a lucky lucky thread!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> Woohooooooo congratulations!!!! Great news! This thread is lucky!

Thank you Poppy!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Wheres everyone gone lol! Do I smell lol?! :shower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol great smiley bailey! It's been so quiet her most of today!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Wheres everyone gone lol! Do I smell lol?! :shower:

:rofl: 

I know it's been very quiet this weekend

I'm watching Peter Kay for the hundredth time


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe, its great isnt it lol, I have been asleep all afternoon, gotta stay up late tonight because tomorrow I am working the night shift booo


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey- so glad that cow worker is showing herself up!!! Everyone will soon realise what she is like

Good news for me- engleburt is doing lots of lively kicks tonight. I'm SOoOOO relieved! Thanku for all yr support everyone. Looks like I was being overly paranoid again


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> I'm watching Peter Kay for the hundredth time

I'm recording and have also seen it a hundred times lol


----------



## baileybubs

Paranoia is perfectly normal poppy but so glad engelbert is kicking away xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah he's great but he needs to do some new stuff

Boo for the night shift, it must be so hard to adjust ready for the changeover

Poppy that is wonderful news I'm so happy for you, you must have been scared out I'd your mind naughty engleburt for scaring mummy xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey poppy so pleased! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it can be hard switching but as I am off Tuesday and only in at 5pm weds Ive got plenty of time to catch up on my much needed sleep again. I just hope I dont get too tired because my usual trick for a night shift is red bull and I obviously cant have that!!

And I agree mrs d he really needs some new stuff, I love him but I havent seen that "the tour that wasnt a tour" show yet


----------



## MrsDuck

That was on last week or 2 weeks ago, I think that's the last thing he did x

He's so funny, my dh can't stand him so he's gone to bed x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I missed it, maybe its on my catch up or summat.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What great news to have woken up to this morning! And your FRER looks GREAT for only 11DPO. You must be over the moon! How did DH react? xx


----------



## fletch_W

Congratulations ttcbabyisom!!! :yipee: :yipee: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats ttcbabyisom tht amazing...xxx

Poppy so glad englebert is kicking away Hun. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

So I woke up this morning with funny pains, went to the bathroom and lo and behold the witch has paid me a visit overnight! It's only lightish but have cramps to. What was everyone's else 1st period like after mc if you don't mind sharing?

So that explains the stomach cramps and headaches ive been getting and being down in the dumps! No sore boobies at all but maybe now I've felt pregnant-sore boobies it's all relative I've just not noticed it!

So I'm CD1 and back in the ttc game finally!

How's everyone else today? X


----------



## CherylC3

I had it light for 3 days and heavy for 2. Yeah for af..x

I feel more sick today :( not budging from my sofa all day. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cheryl you poor thing but it's such a good thing so enjoy it cx

Mine have always been lightish but normally this sore straight away! Still in a weird way I don't want to take painkillers as I know the pain is for a good reason. Totally weird I know!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol ur nuts I'd take them while u can lol cos once. Preggars u can't. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Im lying here and it's really quite bad now...thing in gonna fold and take them! No pain threshold! X


----------



## CherylC3

Thts u on countdown to ovulate yeh :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake if its any consolation mine was so heavy and so painful i couldnt walk for two days. My first af was worse than my actual mc :-( so get plenty of rest take cocodamol it works wonders cos once youre in the 2ww you wont wanna take em. Im petrified of taking pain killers after o as i took a paracetamol before i got my bfp and its scarred me for life lol. 

Get those slippers on and your duvet cheryl and enjoy your day. I always find toast is best for when im sick. Hope it eases off soon. Have you tried tums? My friend lives off them during pregnancy xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

No wot are tums??xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I took the paracetamol and it's ok now not that bad, and it's quite light. I'm lucky as I've never really suffered with my AF. Hope it actually is AF now but there's nothing else it could be a guess, it's just very light x


----------



## AmyB1978

Poppy, so glad little englebert is back to moving around! I know how scary that must have been for you! :hugs:

Cheryl, so sorry you are feeling so sick still but so glad you are able to stay home today. Lay down and rest as much as you possibly can, I know for me on the days that I feel the worse if I can manage to lay down and rest I feel so much better just not up and moving around.

Cupcake, yay for the witch finally coming and being able to get back into TTC! Big huge BOO for the witch being so witchy and making you so uncomfortable. Hopefully that eases off some soon. Glad you decided to take pain killers to make yourself more comfortable.

TTCbaby, CONGRATS on your BFP, looks like a nice strong one at that! 

MrsD, I know your appointment is coming up tomorrow, I hope it goes well and that you are starting to feel much much better.

Tawn, how do you have the memory that you do to catch each and every single person and what is going on!?! You amaze me!!! I have to look back and sometimes (like right now) even copy and paste my post as I go back looking to remember because I forget half way through who I am trying to respond to!!!)

Everyone else who I missed, hope all is going well for you.

AFM, I finally have two days off in a row this weekend, yesterday and today and it is GLORIOUS! I did quite a lot yesterday but am planning on taking it easy this morning and then going to a friend's house for lunch and then taking it easy again this afternoon!


----------



## fletch_W

Tums are like rennie. Theyre in a tic tac tub all different colours. They take the edge off sickness and heartburn. Go get some! You can pop them like sweets cos rennie gives you runs if you take too many xxx


----------



## Tawn

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

Conrats ttcbabyisom! So happy for you!!!!!

Sorry ladies, I don't have time for a proper catch up, I just saw someone quoting ttc's bfp on the last page and had to drop in and say congrats! But we are having a massive BBQ round ours today and I have to get my bum in the kitchen to start prepping, so this is really just a quick "hi" and hope you all are well! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning all!!

Cupcake - yaaaaaay for the :witch:!!! So happy you are cd1!! My AF was actually quite light and very little pain, so I guess everyone is different, I think I had very little womb lining to shed though by the time I got my first AF. Its a good news week!!! I am so happy that August has been so lucky and I think September is going to be even better!!

Ttcbabyisom - has it sunk in yet?

Fletch - :hi: how are you hun?

Cheryl - yes deffo stay on the couch, relax and try to not move!! Rest up as much as you can hun xxxx

Amy - yay for two days off and nice weather!!

Mummy2 - what dpo are you now and any symptoms?

AFM - I have to do a night shift tonight and typically I was awake at 7am!! I am going to have to try and sleep again later before I go to work, I am at work from 6pm til 8am!! Luckily its fairly easy to work overnight as everyone is asleep so its just cleaning and laundry and ironing.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey long shift. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, hope you manage to get some good sleep later on today! That is such a long shift, and night time too... I dunno how you do it!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Bailey :wave: I'm now 4DPO and only symptoms so far are a few nosebleeds (not gushing out, just some blood when I blow) and I've been really tired the last few nights.

And girls - paracetemol is supposed to be totally fine to take in pregnancy, isn't it? You can even have codeine. That's what I was told during my first pregnancy anyway.

Poppy, so glad Engleburt was really lively for you after the scare you had :happydance:

How is everyone today?


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh mummy I had a nosebleed around 5dpo xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mummy2 :hi: ooh nose bleeds are a good sign!! Got everything xd for you!! And yes I have also heard that paracetemol and codeine are both fine in pregnancy. 

As for the long shift, its weird that it doesnt seem that long, we get to sit and watch tv as well as doing all the jobs, its more about checking the residents are ok and looking after the place whilst everyone else is asleep so although I might get tired its not physicslly as demanding as working a day shift so hopefully I'll be ok. I'm taking a goodie bag of fruits snacks, films and stuff with me to keep me occipied and I am not alone, theres another girl with me so should be ok. Although I am supervisor to this girl and apparently a lot of mornings after she has been on its evident that jobs havent been done properly so it will be a good chance for me to "show her how its done" and assess how well she is doing lol!

Weird question - what do you guys think of eating dippy eggs and soldiers when pg??


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes they give paracetamol to women in labour! It's ibruprofen you need to avoid. I used to take that for period cramps and headaches, so I know I took it before I knew I was preg! Have completely given it up now as its bad for pregnant women and babies. 

Hmm bailey you should be careful with runny eggs hon...the likelihood of anything happening is small but it's not worth the risk! That was the one thing I missed when preg I love runny eggs!

Cheryl have your sea bands come yet?

Mummy I've no idea if nose bleeds are a symptom but keep symptom sporting and updating us! Maybe the baby dress will be a lucky charm!

Hubs ordered me some preseed (after much persuasion) off eBay this am...you ladies have said good things I wanna give each cycle the best chance possible, plus I really don't want to be on my period on holiday which if I'm not preg I probably will be!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl sorry you are still feeling icky rest up and u hope you feel better soon x

Tawn have a lovely barbecue x

Amy enjoy lunch at your friends x

Mummy nosebleed is a good sign x

Bailey what are you doing up so early, I hope your night shift goes ok x
Dippy eggs? I avoided them when I was pg but look how that turned out so next time around I will eat runny eggs. As long as the eggs are in date the chance of getting salmonella is soooooo small I'm going to eat them, but that's just me x

Fletch how are you? x

Cupcake are you doing anything nice today? x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cupcake, I will be accompanied by AF on my holiday next week too if I'm not pg... So fingers crossed neither of us will have to share our time off with HER!

Oh, and my first AF after MC I spotted for 3 days before my normal flow started. I think just about anything goes after MC though!


----------



## baileybubs

I went for the worlds best scrambled eggs instead - made with double cream lol!! And made sure they were fully cooked. I know its the tiniest chance but I think until i'm safely in 2nd tri I will just panic if I eat them lol!!

But thanks for the advice!!

Enjoy the bbq tawn!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Neither of you will be sharing your holiday with the witch, this is a lucky thread remember xx

Bailey we didn't really help you there did we one said eat and one said don't eat haha x

Cupcake Yay for hubby ordering preceed x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - things like runny eggs are supposed to be a no-no, but it depends how strict you want to be with it. Usually cravings are a sign of a deficiency in something too, so I craved ham sandwiches (majorly!) with DD and a friend of mine told me it was the salt I wanted, so I would eat some potato chips and feel great! Maybe if you had warm hard-boiled eggs on toast that would satisfy the craving anyway? I know what you mean though! I wanted runny eggs while pregnant too, and did cave and have them a few times. Not sure what I'd do next time though, having had MCs.


----------



## CherylC3

I had boiled egg mashed in a cup yesterday it was yummy.. I'm staying Lear of dippy egg but il miss it. X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oooo... World's best scramble! What a great alternative! Did that hit the spot?


----------



## baileybubs

See I'm an awkward cookie, I dont like hard egg yolks at all, and I dont like the white of the egg unless in scrambled form lol!! So i cant have poached or boiled eggs unless runny, but I think it is maybe safer to avois runny eggs (boo). i might change my mind after first trimester but who knows. 
I just looked on this othe thread about eating stuff in pg and its weird the extremes!! Theres some people on there who are still eating sushi (which I would deffo not do) and others who are saying they wont eat hummus, peanuts, food from buffets, salad bars, coke, low fat yoghurt (because of the sweeteners!!) etc etc....I'm not saying either is right or wrong just think its bizaree the extreme view points lol!!
I dont get the problem with hummus.....and I'm sure that peanut thing was a myth!


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy_2_One said:


> Oooo... World's best scramble! What a great alternative! Did that hit the spot?

Oh yeah they were so yummy!! I clearly needed eggs lol!! I have a weird thing for having cream at the moment too, just made a decaff coffee with cream lol!! I am gonna weigh a tonne!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

The peanut thing comes from a school of thought that says you'll pass an allergy to the baby and make any first contact with peanuts after they're born more severe. Too extreme for me...


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> Hubs ordered me some preseed (after much persuasion) off eBay this am...you ladies have said good things I wanna give each cycle the best chance possible, plus I really don't want to be on my period on holiday which if I'm not preg I probably will be!

I recommend it for sure!! Just make sure you dont use the amount it says, stick to 2, or it will be really slippery and not very "pleasurable" for you lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I LOVE scrambled eggs so switched to those instead of poached.

I'm afraid I'm one of the extremists but it's cos I'm such a worry wart but everyone is different xx


----------



## CherylC3

I think peanuts are only to be avoided if u hav a nut allergy in the family... I wish I could eat everything I loved b4 my ms kicked in. X sea bands are still not here. X


----------



## baileybubs

Mummy_2_One said:


> The peanut thing comes from a school of thought that says you'll pass an allergy to the baby and make any first contact with peanuts after they're born more severe. Too extreme for me...

My friends bf has a peanut allergy and apparently his mum wouldnt eat peanuts during pregnancy lol, probably all irrelevant I guess. I hope theres no truth in it coz I have still been eating peanuts!!


----------



## CherylC3

I just used preseed externally cos it was so watery. X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm a bit of a worry wart too cupcake, I just dont understand some of the things people wouldnt eat, like houmous. And I dont get how some people can eat evrything and not worry too! Its so strange isnt it?


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey yeh for 9wks x


----------



## baileybubs

CherylC3 said:


> Bailey yeh for 9wks x

Thanks cheryl, yay for 7 weeks!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I tend to agree Cupcake, and I was probably on the more careful side (I actually don't llike peanuts or peanut butter, so that was never a problem to avoid for me). But with my DD I didn't have deli meats, leftovers from takeaway or home-cooked leftovers (unless they'd been frozen), I asked for some meals from restaurants to be specially prepared so they were fresh, and some without salad due to the risk of listeria, I tried (AS HARD AS I COULD! Lol) to avoid bacon... no raw or runny egg, no soft serve or milkshakes etc made with soft serve... And the list goes on.

Bailey, I find it a bit difficult that there are women who don't avoid anything... I think, you're only pregnant for how long? And it's for the good of your bub. But there is a difference between careful and crazy. xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah i think if you cant give up somethings for 9 months for the health of your baby...you should really shouldnt you. So much to think and worry about in pregnancy lol!!

Hey guys we have hit the 1000 page mark!!


----------



## CherylC3

I kno omg so chatty. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

baileybubs said:


> Hey guys we have hit the 1000 page mark!!

I was just going to say that Bailey!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol and only about 5 more posts and we will have done 10000 posts lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey 9 weeks already! That's gone quick x


----------



## cupcake1981

I was just going to say about the 1000 pages to! 

Lol I'm such a headcase I'm even on decaf tea ATM and no alcohol and I'm not even preg yet!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, well I techniclly didnt find out til nearly 5 weeks, I think I'm actually closer to 8 weeks than 9 coz of my longer cycles post mc, but the midwife and doctors will only go off lmp so they say I am 9 weeks. Which I am fine with, just means I have less wait to get my scan lol, and I will be expecting baby to measure closer to 11 weeks than 12 when I go.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless you cupcake, but i think you are right to, everyone should only eat/drink what they are comfortable with coz there would be nothing worse than yo having something and then panicking about how you dont think you should have had it. Hence why I went for the scrambled eggs lol!


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

How is everyone? what have I missed? :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so no-one else wantd the 10000th post so I will lol!!

Is everyone else having a really rainy bank hol?


----------



## baileybubs

You beat me to the 10000th post thurl lol!!

Hi, how are you today :hi:


----------



## CherylC3

Pouring here. :(


----------



## thurl30

Hi Bailey, I'm ok thanks hun, how are you doing? x


----------



## thurl30

Oh and it's dry here at the moment but it's clouding over so think it might rain soon


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok, just waiting around until I should try and sleeo again before my night shift lol! Typically I'm wide awake lol! Hows thing going with ttc hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl :wave: 

Cloudy here but no rain x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Thurl! :wave:

How are you? You beat bailey to post 10000!

It's dry but has been spitting and I think it might pour later on!

Hubs and I just went for breakfast, obvs we've been talking about how today is now a new start for us and he told me how scared he is about trying again...he was my voice of positivity anc reason last pregnancy, so next time I'll be the one having to try and convince him (and myself) that everything will be ok. It's the first time he's said anything like that, I guess reality has set in for him today!


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh its peeing down here, guess thats what you getting for living up north lol


----------



## thurl30

What time does your night shifts start? I had a nightmare this week, I took a female fertility test which looks for high levels of fsh, and it came back with a red line which I was horrified about but actually expected, so then I was like I've had enough now I can't do this anymore, I stopped my vitamins and I decided I wasn't going to ttc anymore. So then I took another test on Saturday morning, and the red line came up again, I thought I would have a quick look at the instructions again, and then realised I was holding the test upside down :dohh: turns out the test was actually negative all along :happydance:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Mrs Duck, how are you doing? are you feeling ok? x

Hi Cupcake, it's really good that you and hubs can talk openly about ttc, I'm a bit behind on what's been going on, so is today time you can start ttc again? x


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - thats really nice that you and your hubs have talked about it, I think thsi while mc, ttc business can be very testing for a relationship but ultimately makes stronger together. And you will both be great and taking turns in being positive hun I'm sure of it!

Thurl - aw bless you hun!!! So you havent given up ttc then?


----------



## fletch_W

:wave: ladies! im okay. my hubby is back with an injury that might mess with ttc so i might not be lucky this month but we shall see. he was putting bait in the lake with his catapult and the elastic snapped and caught his left testicle :hissy: so we are going to the doctors tomorrow and he is being very dramatic :-({|= 'oh what if they cut my babies off' lol :haha:

ttbabyisom :wohoo: yay for your bfp!! such a great line at 11dpo!! heres to a h&h 9 months!!:thumbup:

bailey i loooove scrambled eggs! but now youve tempted me to have a dippy egg and soldiers haha. 

:hi: thurl! how are you hunny? 

mrs duck how are you feeling today? yay for getting staples out tomorrow! :happydance:

tawn enjoy your bbq!!

cupcake has the pain eased off? i think its cos im a larger lady that my flow is heavy but boy was it painful. i stayed in bed most of the week. 

mummy 4 dpo!! :yipee: iv heard nose bleeds are a good sign. my mum had them with all of us (3) and she would wake up in the middle of the night with them randomly. fxd!!

cheryl i hope your sickness eases off. did you try some toast? with just butter?

shelby, shellie, nessah, love, and anyone else i missed :hi: :hi: how are you all? xxxxxxx


----------



## thurl30

No I haven't, I just had a massive wobble and the test really upset me, but I'm over it now and moving forward ttc :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good thurl! It's so hard emotionally all this baby business isn't it?!!

Fletch hi!! Oh dear on hubby's injury!! Hope it doesn't affect ttc too much!! Bless him, sounds like he needs to be wrapped up in cotton wool lol!


----------



## fletch_W

he comes back with an injury every single time. either his legs or he has hands full of spells or hes covered in mozzy bites. i feel like im already a mother sometimes. to a 32 yr old :rofl:

i just bought him some mackrel and a pork pie to cheer him up :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless you, I'd be shouting at my oh for causing problems with ttc lol!!!

I had mackerel for my tea last night and I've just made mackerel pâté!


----------



## fletch_W

i dont like fish but the smell of them cooking is better than kippers. kippers are banned from our house haha. 

so what have a missed this weekend? xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh dear Fletch! I hope he's just being dramatic and there's no issue with his 'working parts' xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope he's ok fletch xx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks mummy me too but it does look very sore and swollen twice the size of his other. he says it doesnt hurt as bad today so we will see if we can get him into the docs tomorrow cos a&e will be full of half the citys paranoid hypochondriacs xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Fletch, sorry to hear about your hubbys accident, my hubby is a fisherman so I understand the injuries thing :) Hope he is ok and it doesn't affect your ttc this month :hugs: 

I just saw we have had another bfp, yay congratulations ttcbabyisom :dance: that's awesome news :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

thurl30 said:


> Hi Fletch, sorry to hear about your hubbys accident, my hubby is a fisherman so I understand the injuries thing :) Hope he is ok and it doesn't affect your ttc this month :hugs:
> 
> I just saw we have had another bfp, yay congratulations ttcbabyisom :dance: that's awesome news :hugs:

its so nice to meet another fishermans wife :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

My oh is from a fishing family too but thankfully his work stops him going lol! Although it would be nice for him to have a hobby other than playing his Xbox!!!

Eurgh I was just quietly panicking again about lack of symptoms, consulting doctor google lol, when I started drinking my ovaltine and now feel icky.....moral of the story be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## CherylC3

As bailey defo do. Got my bands and they suck.. Do any supermaket do same day delivery??x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry they suck Cheryl!! How rubbish!! I don't think any of them do same day hun, I would check though, they might but it will cost you at least £5 and it's if they have any slots left. I don't know how it would work today though, although you are in Scotland aren't you so it's not a bank hol xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Cheryl, I'm sorry they suck! :( Have you tried B6? Ginger? Asking the doctor about prescription relief? xx

I'm heading to bed now, so I'll catch you all in the morning :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Night mummy2!! I will be able to chat to you during your daytime tomorrow as I'm on the night shift lol!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Im a fishermans wife to! Altho he doesnt go that often thankfully, its more tennis and football that im a widow of!

Fletch - owwww! Poor guy, hipefully he will be healed by the time you need him to be! My AF pains are a bi*** today! Not sure what the flow is like ATM as i havent changed my Tpn yet (sorry if TMI) but i think it may have gone to medium!

Thurl nice to see you on here, we miss you! Whats this test you took? Are you still ttc? 

Mackeral YUM!

I told hubs i will never stop trying to be a mum, whether i have another 1, 2, 3 or 4 or however many mcs, we will do whatever it takes. He is all good about it, but i think he held a lot of his feelings in when we had the mc, i guess i never really knew how much it hurt him to as he didnt show it outwardly like me.

Cheryl so the bands arrived? Maybe you have to give it some time? They work on pressure points right? 

x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl ginger biscuits and cold grapes worked a treat for me, plus lemon and ginger tea. Have you tried any of those? Id try anything!


----------



## thurl30

My husby goes fishing every saturday all day, it's awesome :rofl:

Bailey it's good you are feeling sick though :) although yes be careful what you wish for :haha:

Night mummy :hugs:

Cheryl I don't think supermarkets do same day delivery, I know Tesco definately don't x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol i moan about him being out but i do love my peace and quiet! He is playing tennis atm and im pottering do the washing and catching up on mad men that i cant watch when hes around!


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake it was a female fertility test, I bought them on Amazon and they test for elevated levels of FSH, the idea is the menopause increases elevated levels, but also people with irregular periods and PCOS could have too, if you do have elevated levels of FSH then this is an indicator that you have reduced fertility, but when I googled it after I thought the test was positive it looked like people with high FSH generally were infertile and were looking at donar eggs and things, I had a massive wobble after this but I'm ok now and back on the ttc wagon x


----------



## CherylC3

Hubby's going o bring some food in... Night mummy. X

Ginger biscuits il try them. I felt ok yesterday too... X


----------



## baileybubs

Did you sleep ok Cheryl? I have found that when I sleep more I am less queasy. Probably why I'm a bit queasy today as I stayed up late so that I could sleep this afternoon lol. And yeah I have heard ginger is a really good one for settling stomachs. I also think fizzy drinks can help but the thought of that for me actually today doesn't bode well. 

Is anyone watching x factor? Not right now lol, I mean in general


----------



## baileybubs

Where are you in your cycle then now thurl? 

And fletch are you nearing your fertile phase now?


----------



## cupcake1981

And the tea to Cheryl that's good, and ginger beer. Hope it helps hun x

Ah Thurl glad you've not given up hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I always feel very sick when I'm tired so that's part of feeling quest with ms cos you're so exhausted all the time.

Not so far bailey, I usually do but not this time....I probably will do later on x


----------



## fletch_W

i only popped for a cup of tea lol 2 pages!!


cupcake1981 said:


> Im a fishermans wife to! Altho he doesnt go that often thankfully, its more tennis and football that im a widow of!
> 
> Fletch - owwww! Poor guy, hipefully he will be healed by the time you need him to be! My AF pains are a bi*** today! Not sure what the flow is like ATM as i havent changed my Tpn yet (sorry if TMI) but i think it may have gone to medium!
> 
> Thurl nice to see you on here, we miss you! Whats this test you took? Are you still ttc?
> 
> Mackeral YUM!
> 
> I told hubs i will never stop trying to be a mum, whether i have another 1, 2, 3 or 4 or however many mcs, we will do whatever it takes. He is all good about it, but i think he held a lot of his feelings in when we had the mc, i guess i never really knew how much it hurt him to as he didnt show it outwardly like me.
> 
> Cheryl so the bands arrived? Maybe you have to give it some time? They work on pressure points right?
> 
> x

my mil had 7 and she kept going until she had my sil! she gives me so much hope xx


thurl30 said:


> My husby goes fishing every saturday all day, it's awesome :rofl:
> 
> Bailey it's good you are feeling sick though :) although yes be careful what you wish for :haha:
> 
> Night mummy :hugs:
> 
> Cheryl I don't think supermarkets do same day delivery, I know Tesco definately don't x

mine goes once a month for 10 days. its so nice to have the time apart. i miss him terribly but i get all my chores done and my deep cleaning of the house lol. but the reunion is amazing :) apart from this one as he is too sore :(


baileybubs said:


> Where are you in your cycle then now thurl?
> 
> And fletch are you nearing your fertile phase now?

im not. boo!

it all depends on how it goes at the docs tomorrow as to whether or not we are ttc this month. ill buy some preseed tomorrow and it should come for the weekend. i usually o around cd17 so if he is okay and pain eases off then i will use opks from friday maybe?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow 7! What an inspiring lady!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is your hubs a fisherman by profession fletch?


----------



## fletch_W

i love her so much she has the patience of a saint!! i know! 7!! one after the other too! but she kept going cos she knew she wasnt going to stop until she got what she wanted. 

he isnt but he wishes he was. hes just very dedicated to his hobby. he has a naughty past so it keeps him out of trouble and keeps his mind busy. so i dont mind him going as often as he does. my friends think im mad. but we havent argued once since we got married so were doing something right :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol a naughty past!

Sorry if TMI... Did anyone have clots and stuff in their first AF after mc? I just had a biggish one (1/4cm) that was quite solid...could I still have some tissue in there that is clearing out with my AF? Upset me a bit, was like it was a bit if tissue or something :(

Never had clots when I was still bleeding after erpc, really weird :(


----------



## fletch_W

i did and still do. theyre only tiny now but i passed some quite large ones in my first af. like my body was ridding me of whatever was left over from mc xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Really wasnt really expecting it, shouldn't have looked a guess but it was def sonething I've not seen b4, guess i imagined the erpc cleared it all out :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy_2_One said:


> The peanut thing comes from a school of thought that says you'll pass an allergy to the baby and make any first contact with peanuts after they're born more severe. Too extreme for me...

I have heard that too but then I also recently read a study (from Denmark, I got a blip about it in an email re: health issues at work) that said quite the opposite... that the exposure while in utero helps defend baby against allergies... who freaking knows! :winkwink:


----------



## shelbysioux

:hi: everybody, just been reading through abit, I really wish I could keep up with you lot but you chat so much! We only have one computer i n our house which I have to share with OH and DD so I just never get chance!

Funnily enough, my OH owns a trout fishery!! How strange that we have that in common! Fletch that sounds bad about your oh's injury, hope he's ok at the docs tomorrow or you might miss your window this month!

I got a smiley on the opk yesterday so been busy lol, got one again this morning too but when I looked at the lines (even though you're not supposed to!) it was a lot fainter than yesterday so think I must have o'd last night ish. Woop woop I'm officially in the TWW :happydance:

Hope everyone is good, and congratulations Ttcbabyisom!! x


----------



## fletch_W

yay for the 2ww!! mine is into carp fishing. he puts them back cos its a 'sport' he says lol!!

its so wierd i had no idea there were so many of us that were fishing widows :) xx


----------



## thurl30

Fletch 10 days a month in a row that's alot, but it's good to have time to get all the jobs done, and then when he is home I guess you can have alot more quality time together which is good :)

Bailey I'm on CD12, my temps are abit more stable this month which is good, and as I don't think I ovulated last cycle I'm hoping that stable temps is a sign that I might ovulate this time round x


----------



## shelbysioux

Mine's is more his job than his hobby, but he loves his job so he's even gone in today when he didn't even have to! He does fly fishing where you can keep them or put them back, he's tried teaching me before but I didn't really get it lol xx


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake try not to get upset, it's quite normal, in fact I lose bits like that every af it's just lining I think hun :hugs: x

Fletch my OH is a carp fisherman and puts them all back, I laugh and ask how he knows he is catching a different fish every time and he reckons they all look different! :wacko: x

Hi Shelby, hope you're doing ok hun x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thurl that means Im just 5 days infront of you, I'm on CD17! :D


----------



## thurl30

Shelby we're almost cycle buddies, have you O'd yet this cycle? x


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah last night I think, though I get weird twinges all the time down there since the ectopic so I can't be sure :/ Wondering whether to :sex: again tonight, just to be on the safe side! xx


----------



## fletch_W

im cd8 so im not too far behind!! :) 

haha i ask the same thing. he also rings to say guess how many i caught. the answer is always 0 lol! :haha:

i dont get it either, sitting on a lake getting smelly and damp waiting for his alarm to go off. he says its really exciting when he gets a fish but i just dont see it :/ i sound very unsupportive haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry if TMI....It was a bit odd, like greyish hard tissue not just a clot....I have a horrible feeling that it was maybe something they left :(. Hope that was all there is and the last of it. Wish my hubs was here :(


----------



## shelbysioux

Some of them sit there when it's lashing it down and dark!! x


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Sorry if TMI....It was a bit odd, like greyish hard tissue not just a clot....I have a horrible feeling that it was maybe something they left :(. Hope that was all there is and the last of it. Wish my hubs was here :(

Did you keep it Cupcake, I know it sounds silly but if you show it to the doctor they might be able to tell you what it is? x


----------



## cupcake1981

No I flushed it :(

If I get more in gonna go to the doc and see if i can get a scan maybe.

Shelby yey for ov! Get bding again tonight, can't hurt!


----------



## fletch_W

shelbysioux said:


> Some of them sit there when it's lashing it down and dark!! x

its madness!!:wacko:


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah defo try and get a scan just to get it checked. I went to see a gynae privately, and I am having a scan in a couple of weeks just to check my tubes and stuff, fx I might already be preggo by then! xx


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake that sounds like something more pregnancy related, try not to worry and if you get anymore then definately go and see the doc, they should be able to tell you what's happening :hugs:

Fletch I chuckled when I read your fishing post, I say the same thing but hey ho if it keeps them happy hey?! and I would rather he was in to fishing than football :haha:

I'm off for a bit to do some more ironing :wacko: will be back soon when I have my next ironing break :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, :hugs: so sorry you are going through this. Hopefully it will be just that one piece. If it continues definitely call your doctor and get checked out. 

I know how emotional the bleeding/clots/cramping were for me when I got AF after my MC... and I didn't even have to experience what you are. Be gentle with yourself and if you need to grieve, allow yourself to grieve... if you need some support make sure you get it, whether here, from DH, a family member, or a friend. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm fine, hubs is here and made me feel better about it!

Just not gonna look again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies, I had no idea so many of you were fishing widows, fletch your poor hubby although I did chuckle oops I hope it shrinks back to a normal size soon xx

I've just been for a lovely lunch and walk around the harbour with hubby, it's gorgeous here now xx

You ladies have been chatty as ever x


----------



## fletch_W

haha i couldnt stop laughing so its okay. hes walking like he has pooed himself xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol what a random injury!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh look my status has changed to a chat happy bnb member haha very apt


----------



## thurl30

Break time :dance: I hate ironing!!

Mrs Duck good to hear you had a nice day, sounds like you are really on the mend now :hugs:

Fletch your post about your hubs 'walking style' made laugh :haha:

I'm going to sort out the kitchen shortly, it's turned into a collection of post and shoes :wacko: I'm looking forward to dinner though, Spag bol tonight :happydance:


----------



## nesSAH

ttcbabyisom said:


> I seriously can't believe it and I'm SOOO excited...EXTREMELY cautious but enjoying this moment right this second! Since I found out so early, I don't go in for HCG levels until after labor day. :-( Hope everything stays ok until then! I'm currently on the Progesterone so that's great and they just upped my dosage to 2x day starting Saturday so STICK BABY STICK!
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY :bfp:!!!

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!! H& H 9 months to ya!!!

Awwwww! Awesome news!!

Sending more :dust: to the ladies in 2ww!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow thurl you are a domestic goddess, it's a bank holiday sit down and put your feet up xx
Mmm spag bol x

Is he milking it fletch so you'll wait on him aww bless xx

Hi nessah nice to see you, how are you and bubs doing? xx


----------



## thurl30

Feet up soon Mrs Duck, nearly done now :)


----------



## fletch_W

lol yes!! but i just made him clear the hallway. if he can bend down to do fishing things then he can clear his bloody fishing things from my hallway! :) :trouble: 

i feel sorry for him but he does have a tendency to overreact. but he just offered to make tea. were having basa fillets with potato salad. nummy. :) 

whats everyone else having for tea? im m&sing it on thursday cupcake, gonna get some of those yummy kievs youve been teasing me about hehe xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh do it fletch buy 2 packs for £6 and put one in the freezer! 

No idea what were having...think hubs is looking at dominoes on the iPad....I want comfort food today tho feeling sorry for myself cos of my horrid AF ( lol I was wishing for her last week!)


----------



## thurl30

:haha: Fletch you sound so much like me

mmmm potato salad :) I'm just cooking spag bol now I'm so hungry I can't wait for it to finish cooking, only about 5 mins left :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Men do love it milk it fletch!


----------



## thurl30

Oh yum Dominos :) Cupcake don't worry hun af will be gone in a few days :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

i love home made potato salad :) 

haha thurl, he was being careless its his own fault :haha: im awful arent i. 

i havent had pizza in the longest time! i might treat sil for her bday on thursday hehe 
how many do you get in a box? 2? not bad!! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch these are so posh they don't come in a box, but in a little foil tray so you don't even have to wash up! Yes 2 per pack!


----------



## fletch_W

ooooo!! lar de dar! haha and bonus on the no washing up!! :thumbup: i flaming love kievs. i might attempt to make my own like we talked about before? yay or nay? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yay to making your own although by the time you bought all the stuff m&s be cheaper I bet!

I bloody love Kievs to I'd eat them every day but I'd have no friends!

Think I'm gonna have a teeny tiny glass o wine 2 night to...medicinal of course ;)


----------



## fletch_W

i wish i had the energy to get up and go get a bottle of wine. enjoy it hun it may be your last month ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubs bought it earlier, he's the wino not me!

You ok hun, not feeling well?

We just ordered 2 medium pizzas and b&j ice cream for £14.50 from papa johns!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha men always milk it x

I couldn't be bothered to make my own kievs when m&s do them so well and less washing up x

Ooh a glass of wine sounds good medicinal of course cupcake xx

I had a pitta with chicken, salads and a yoghurt mint and cucumber dressing yum with some naughty chips x


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck your tea sounds lovely! 

im just getting over my monster cold and busy working weekend. picked up two extra shifts at work last week and worked my first ones this weekend. and our bed broke at 6am which didnt help. so early night for me i think once we have had tea. 

i think i will try m&s ones before i decide on making my own. they will most likely win me over. 

papa johns is my fave!! we only have it on special occasions though as the nearest one is in the next city :( xx


----------



## cupcake1981

We are very lucky we are in the middle of Portsmouth and there are like 100 takeaways near by!

Mrs d...are you sure your dinner wasn't a posh kebab?!? Sounds like I've lol ;) x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I suppose it was a posh kebab lol

Did you type that right fletch did your bed break at 6am? You have been working hard recently haven't you whilst hubby has been away fishing xx


----------



## thurl30

what is papa johns? I feel I might be missing out here :)


----------



## thurl30

Fletch what was going on at 6am?? :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

How did you break your bed? ;)

This pizza is AMAZING! I'm normally dominoes all the way but we got this cos of the deal but MY WORD! To quote Cath, AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's a pizza chain...we only got one near us a few months ago! It's good and you can usually get a good deal!


----------



## thurl30

Oh I just looked at their website and our local papa johns shop is miles away, I reckon I could drive there in just over an hour :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

haha at 6am i was sparko. he has a poorly testicle remember. haha you ladies!! 

it is our bed at my mums and the slats move when we turn over so they fell off and with a loud crashing sound. it happened 3 times before we decided to get up.


----------



## thurl30

Oh dear, time for a nice new bed then I reckon :)

Right everyone I'm off now to chill with hubs and tv before bed, lovely chatting to you all today, night night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah fletch forgot he was injured, was about to congratulate you! 

Thurl it's good but not 2 hour round trip good! X


----------



## fletch_W

haha that made me chuckle. i think id have congratulated hubby if we had been able to bd. 

lovely talking to you too thurl! enjoy your cuddles. im off for some too. xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I will back to fruit and healthy stuff tomo :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Night Thurl xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did everyone go?


----------



## fletch_W

Hey  hubby went to the shop for chocolate :wohoo: so i just put our clean bedding on and thought id chat till he gets back. 

Where is everyone tonight? 

Tawn how was your bbq?

Bailey i hope your night shift goes okay! 

Cheryl hope you enjoyed your couch day 

mrs duck how was your day? Did you get up to anything nice?

Mummy its almost lunch time where you are am i right? Or 6 am? I cant remember if its minus 3 plus 12 or plus 3 then 12 :dohh: 

hope everyone else has had a fab day xxxxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Congrats ttcbabyisom!!! :happydance:

Sorry about hubbys testicule injury Fletch! Hopefully he'll be all better by O time.

AFM, it's 3 or 4 DPO today. We just got home from doing some shopping at costco and walmart. OH starts working full-time hours this week (he's was doing thur-sat, but now will be tues - sat) so had to do it all today. When we were looking through the frames at wal-mart I came across a frame that was for baby pictures that says "all because two people fell in love" and I said I'd love to get it one day for when we have babies and OH said we could get it now since we may not find it later :) that made me smile :)


----------



## fletch_W

Aw shellie thats lovely of oh to say that  youll be using it soon! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw shellie that's a nice quote on a frame x

Mmm chocolate, that's what I fancy x
It's 6am for mummy at the mo.

I had a nice day thanks fletch a walk around the harbour and lunch out with hubby, then tonight I have done my nans hair with a heated tongs ready for her day out tomorrow


----------



## shelbysioux

I have never heard of Papa Johns either! I had chinese tonight was ace. Fletch my mate gave me a slimming world recipe for kievs the other day gonna make them this week, will keep you posted! x


----------



## fletch_W

Sounds lovely mrs d. 

shelby yes please!! Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Has anyone else lost the quick reply box at the bottom Of the page on their phone? Annoying!


----------



## shelbysioux

They look really good and have been meaning to make them for ages :D OH would probably rather have a kebab though he is murder for them! How's your OH?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No cupcake it's still there on my phone???

Ooh shelby I love Chinese but dh doesn't like it it's too sweet for him so I don't have it very often xx

I hadn't heard of papa johns either we haven't got any here. We've only got pizza hut and pizza express x

Is anyone watching Alan Carr?


----------



## cupcake1981

I worked it out...I'm an idiot :blush:


----------



## cupcake1981

So mrs d do you get results tomorrow?


----------



## shelbysioux

Had chicken, ginger ,garlic and spring onion Mrs.Duck, no none will be speaking to me at work tomorrow lol x We have an amazing takeaway right across the road from it's not good! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I get the results from my calcium blood test and they should tell me how much cancer was found in my thyroid and surrounding nodes and they might take some cells from the 2 suspect nodes to see if they are cancerous or not and of course take my staples out, so it could be a long appointment tomorrow. It's at 9.20am.

Mmm that sounds nice. I love sweet and sour. That is too close for comfort. When I was at uni I lived across from an Indian and it was too convenient, I went from a size 10 to a size 14 in a year


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh dear that sounds like me, I've gained 2 stone since I moved here!

God I hope it goes ok tomorrow, fingers crossed for you that it can be resolved soon, I can't even imagine how you're feeling :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw good luck Mrs D, hope it goes well and that the staple removal isnt too sore :(

Hmmm I live opposite a newsagent and therefore have an endless supply if Terry's chocolate oranges bars on my doorstep! Fatty!


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls got another 15 pages to catch up but wanna say Congratultions Ttcbabyisom H&H 9 months to you 

also cupcake looks like we are close in cycle tmi coming i just been loo n when wiped had brownish on loo paper just not sure wether to class today as cd 1 on cbfm

Bailey glad the cow worker is showing herself up but Boo for night shift

Fletch glad i made u smile felt like a right fool making so many mistakes lol good luck this cycle x

Cheryl roll on the 5th for your scan its gonna be a good 1 with all your ms x

Mrsd roll on tuesday hope you get the staples n stitches out so you can sleep better x

mummy hope you manage to find some holiday clothes x

Poppy glad to hear engleburt is football training in there x

afm been upto nothing special just took the dog to the beach yesterday but its been wet nearly all day here today had a feeling the witch was on her way as had lack of symptoms like cupcake said only now seem to have a new af symptom this and last month i seem to get a very mild sore throat a couple of days before she arrives altho i wasnt expecting her till 2moro but hey ho roll on 16 days from now for ov well gonna go catch up as am on pg996 if i missed anyone sorry but i dont wanna make mistakes again lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw maryanne don't worry about mistakes when I do a mammoth read I can remember what has been said but I struggle to remember who said it.

Wow there are going to be so many of you in the tww together xx

You know ladies cycles all end up being in sync when you work together for some reason, do you think that's what's happening here, we all spend so much time together on here all our cycles are going to end up synchronised??? Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I'm off to bed, I hope you all have a lovely day at work tomorrow night night xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Me too, night everyone xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey a cycle buddy! Maryanne I had that last night, brownish on the paper....then AF this am. I've had a little bit if a sore throat to, and have had tummy cramps in the evening the last few days which i dont normally get and been very emo! 

Good night Mrs d, good luck for tomo xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> Hey  hubby went to the shop for chocolate :wohoo: so i just put our clean bedding on and thought id chat till he gets back.
> 
> Where is everyone tonight?
> 
> Tawn how was your bbq?
> 
> Bailey i hope your night shift goes okay!
> 
> Cheryl hope you enjoyed your couch day
> 
> mrs duck how was your day? Did you get up to anything nice?
> 
> Mummy its almost lunch time where you are am i right? Or 6 am? I cant remember if its minus 3 plus 12 or plus 3 then 12 :dohh:
> 
> hope everyone else has had a fab day xxxxxxx

Hi Fletch :wave:

It was almost 6am here when you wrote that, so Mrs D was right x Just getting up now to start my Tuesday (LOVE that my 2yr old doesn't do early mornings either, lol)

Wil catch you all a bit later xx


----------



## maryanne67

Aw thanks cupcake thats scary have had nearly all those af symptoms the same in the last 3 days an mrsd is right i have read thats nuns in a nunery have their cycles at the same time dunno how it works tho hope the :witch: eazes up for you and as for your bit tissue i had summit similar after my bleed finished then started again after the birth of my stillborn son it looked like the tmi stringy white bits from the placenta with a bit of placenta tissue aswell was about 3inches long but quite thin was painful cramps just before aswell but was all fine after that so hopefully you have passed everything now and will be ok fxd for this cycle for both of us hope the luck of this thread carries on into september for us all ttc good luck hun n :dust: for us all

Cath sorry i forgot u earlier hope your having a good evening without need the apple bobbing in the morning

Tawn sorry i forgot u too hope u enjoyed the bbq 

Night mrsd mummy nthurl n anyone else gone to bed

Fletch hope oh injuries arent too bad the doc gives the all clear but men really do love to milk it 

Nessah :hi: sorry i never mention u but its so hectic in here trying to keep up i must make more effort not to miss any days coming on 

Amyb :hi: how u doing

Thurl fxd you catch the egg this cycle x

Shellie fxd you caught the egg x 

all this talk of food i had simple noodles with mexican style beefburger but made a nice change. Sorry anyone i missed hope your all ok and enjoyed the bank holiday x heres some :dust: for us all wether it be lucky :dust: sticky :dust: its for everyone x


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne im so sorry i didnt realise you had had a stillborn son, im so sorry, how devastating. Im relatively new to this thread (about 3 weeks) so am not sure totally of everyones store, only learned mrs ducks the other day.

Ive had no more tissue tonight, hopefully it was a one off and not so much pain tonight.

Off to bed now, so goodnight! Lets hope 4 weeks from now we are discussing BFPs and not moaning about our AF!

Morning mummy! Hope you are ok today! Any new possible symptoms? x


----------



## AmyB1978

All the talk of food in here is dangerous... especially that mention of chips by Mrs. Duck!

Mrs. D- I hope tomorrow goes well, you are in my thoughts/prayers.

Cupcake and Maryann, I hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs:

Maryann, I am doing well, thanks for asking. Dr's appointment tomorrow (No scan just a check up for baby and Mama.) I am finally getting to a point where I am thinking/hoping it will go well instead of dreading bad news!


----------



## maryanne67

Thats ok cupcale this threads too long to read right thru my son was stillborn back in march 25th this year n i joined this thread about a month after that couldnt face coming on bnb for about 3ish weeks after he was born but i had a mc before his pregnancy n that was at 10 weeks 5 days pg but am getting over it altho will mever forget my little joshua even tho he wasnt so little he was 9lb 11oz born but now am so wanting to be pg again just hope your right and that in 4 weeks we will be talking bfp instead night hun x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Lying in bed now OH is sleeping. He wanted to stay up til 10pm but barely made it past 9pm lol. And he basically slept throu half the movie we were watching before going to bed at 9. He says he can function without sleep... yeah right lol men always trying to be macho! I was looking at my cycle on fertility friend and just realized that if i get my BFP this cycle, baby will be due 1 year to the day that OH proposed! We'll see what happens. My boobs have been sore since O but they were like that last cycle too but that turn into weird spotting from 8dpo to 12dpo when AF hit full force. Let's hope this time its early preggo symptoms and not early af symptoms!


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne I'm so so sorry, life is beyond cruel sometimes. You are a very brave lady xx

Hope everyone is ok today, the witch is still with me but not as painful as yesterday so far. Am excited to be on CD2 and starting afresh. 

When does everyone recommend I start doing OPKs? I've never really used them properly but want to give each cycle it's best possible chance!


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning Cupcake I start doing them on day 9, but I never ov until at least cd15 but just like to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Good Luck today Mrs. Duck xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck today mrs d xx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies good luck mrs d...xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Mrs d!

Thanks Shelby x

Cheryl and poppy how's you today?

X


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! We are out and about all day again today but I woke up early this morning and just read back like 30 pages!!! So I feel caught up on all the news!

Mrsd good luck at your appt!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good morning all (it is only 2:30am for me, hoping I can get more sleep) and Good luck today Mrs Duck, I will be thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, good to see you on, even briefly! I hope you are feeling better?


----------



## Poppy84

I'm off to the doctors this morn. Been up with wheezy cough all night and had no sleep whatsoever :-(
Hope they can give me something


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Tawn :wave:

Have a lovely day! Come back soon we miss you! X


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just heading to work.. Don't kno how il last today.. Waiting on the dr to call to see if he can give me anything for the sickness cos Im struggling to eat or drink...cx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl and Poppy, I hope you feel better soon and your doctors can get you some relief!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,

I did try to catch up but you have been chat happy lol

Ttcbabyiosm Congrats lovely you must be over the moon I'm so happy for you.

Cupcake did af show up?

Tawn I hope your having a fab time with your dad hun and i hope the pain has gond.

Cheryl I hope they manage to give you something.

Poppy I hope your well

Shelbysioux what cd are you on now hun you excited?

Thurl,fletch,amy and anyone else iv missed,hope all is good.

Afm the weekend was,so busy was very drunk at the bbq lol had some really crap news,my friend had been missing for a week he was last seen getting beat up by 2 boys and he run off and they chased him and his body was found in a river Sunday night,I can't stop thinking of him and his poor family there are some very horrible people in this world. On my way to see my consultant now,I'm excited xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh gosh Cath so sorry what a terrible thing to happen :(

Good luck at the consultant keep us posted!

Yes AF showed yesterday big time!! I am on CD2 - where are you hun? X


----------



## Poppy84

What happened to cath?

I've got anti biotics and an inhaler wooo


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies,

Cheryl I hope your dr can give you something for your sickness x

Tawn hope you are having a lovely time with your dad x

Maryanne I can't imagine what you have been through, you are a very strong lady :hugs: xx

fletch how are you and how is your hubby? xx

Cath such awful news xx

Cupcake glad the pains are reducing, this is going to be your month xx
I tend to start opks on cd 10 but I don't tend to get a positive for another week but just for my poas addiction and being scared ill miss it xx

Amy and poppy I hope your appnts go well xx

Hi mummy, thurl, shelby, ttcbaby and everyone else I hope you are all well xx

Afm some good news for a change the consultant is confident he got all the large cancer cells so no more surgery for me yay, so just waiting on my wounds to heal then I can have the radioactive iodine treatment and I'm finally on the road to recovery.

By the way removal of staples doesn't hurt at all, I didn't even flinch once it was fine


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad poppy, that should make you feel a bit better x


----------



## Poppy84

Just found the post by cath.
How awful!!!! That's really sad cath. :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Mrsd that's fab news!!!! How long do you have to have treatment for?

Yay for period Cupcake I bet you were relieved lol I'm on cd 5 hun not far apart lol

Apt went good,I can more or less start right away Woohooo xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Mrs d that's brilliant news 
Yaaaay for no more surgery xx


----------



## cathgibbs

It's terrible girls there are some vile horrible people about I hope they catch them and throw away the key xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Awww Mrsd that's fab news!!!! How long do you have to have treatment for?
> 
> Yay for period Cupcake I bet you were relieved lol I'm on cd 5 hun not far apart lol
> 
> Apt went good,I can more or less start right away Woohooo xxx

Glad your appnt went well and yay for being able to get back to ttc x

It should just be one treatment, I'll go to st barts in London in 4-6 weeks time, once I've healed, then just take the meds, then I'll be in quarantine for about a week then I get scanned to check all the cancer has gone then that should be it fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsDuck

How old was he cath? It's so terrible x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, so so sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs:

Poppy, glad you got some medicine, rest up and I hope you start feeling better very soon.

Mrs D, that is awesome news!!! :happydance:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

oh Cath that is horrible news about your friend, I hope they find those who did it and justice is served. 

Mr. D i look forward to hearing good news later on today from you! Hope all goes well :)

Cheryl, Poppy, hope you both feel better soon!

:hi: to those I've not mentioned! Hope everyone is having a good day :)

AFM, its CD 4 or 5 ... I think 4 but FF says 5 because of my temperatures so who knows! My boobs hurt but last month they hurt the whole 2ww, so i donno if it's a new normal 2ww thing for me now? I'm trying not to stress over it all this 2ww so we'll see what happens :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm so sorry for ur friend..x

Mrs d great news..x

Poppy hope ur ok?xx

Hey Amy shellie and cupcake :wave:

Afm did my 1st client then I've cancelled the rest I'm so ill the doctor wants to see me at 2 today to check I'm not dehydrated and my blood pressure..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh shelly this is your month September is going to be full of bfps 

Mrsd did you ask when you can start ttc? I bet your so relieved now I'm glad the stitches being removed didn't hurt too much

He was only 28 a really nice boy I just feel for his family :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

awww Cheryl :hugs: fx they can sort it out for you lovely xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, Glad you are not working, good luck with your doctor's appointment, I hope they can get you some relief. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so I can't believe u can feel this bad with it... Sorry to moan to u guys...x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

MrsDuck said:


> Afm some good news for a change the consultant is confident he got all the large cancer cells so no more surgery for me yay, so just waiting on my wounds to heal then I can have the radioactive iodine treatment and I'm finally on the road to recovery.
> 
> By the way removal of staples doesn't hurt at all, I didn't even flinch once it was fine

Lovely news Mrs D! I guess while I was typing alot of posting went on lol. Before you know it Duck this will all be a distant memory and you'll have a little one in your arms :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d great news! So once you've had the radioactive iodine, how long b4 you can ttc again?

Cath we are so close in cycle! And great news you can ttc!


----------



## MrsDuck

September is going to a busy month for bfps xx

Cheryl you poor thing :hugs: x

Cath that's awful, was he married or have kids? I hope they catch whoever did this xx

After the treatment I have to wait til all the radiation is out of my system otherwise there is a high risk the baby would develop cancer so about 6 months. Showering and hair washing is the best way of getting rid of the radiation so I'll be having 10 a day haha x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

How you feeling, have you managed to eat or drink anything today Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

I hav eaten a roll but feel awful drinking is harder than eating heading to the dr at 2 so hopefully get something to fix me. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Really that's odd I would have thought eating would have been the problem. I hope the dr has a wonder potion for you xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully. X


----------



## Poppy84

Aww Cheryl I hope doc fixes u

My chest is killing me. Need to sleep but every time I lie down I'm in pain :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Prop yourself up on a load of pillows and see if that helps xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cheryl, I can really sympathise hun :( I would also never have thought I could be SO sick with MSness before having my DD. At least it is a fantastic sign that this bub is sticky (although I know what it's like to not even feel like that's any consolation right now). Don't apologise for 'moaning', cause we're all asking, and just concerned about how you feel xx

Mrs Duck - FANTASTIC news!!! That's just wonderful lovely, and I'm glad the staples didn't hurt coming out. Is it feeling a little more confortable now for you?

Cath - that's awful about your friend... I don't know what else to say hun except that I hope his family can feel some peace that is so big it doesn't make sense, really soon. xx

Tawn - how are your pains today? I hope you're having a fab time with your dad! :happydance:

Maryann - I didn't know your story, and I'm so sorry to hear about little Joshua xx Could they give you a reason for his passing?

Cupcake - Yay for CD2 being less crappy than yesterday! You'll be staring in disbelief at your BFP in no time x

Hi Amy, Shellie, Shelby, Thurl, Fletch and Bailey :wave:

Shellie - I'm on 5DPO today too! What day will you be testing?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, and Poppy I forgot you, sorry! Can you take some antacid? In Australia we have one called Mylanta which is safe during pregnancy xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy try and get cosy in bed. Xx

Thanks mummy.. Anymore symtoms?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks mummy, no, not any more comfortable as the pain is from all the mending that was done on the inside but it looks better now the staples are out xx

So ladies who is going to be testing and when, or are you going to wait til af is late then test? (you've got no chance with the latter with us lot telling you to TEST) haha x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well I will be testing at 10DPO on Sunday the 2nd cause it's Fathers' Day here... Might be too early, but I don't care. It would just be awesome to see 2 lines that day :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

I had a very faint shadow on my ic on 10dpo but I'm sure my frer wud of been pos then. X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And not really any more symptoms today Cheryl. Just a bit tired but then when I tried to sleep this afternoon I lay awake for ages. I had a little more blood when blowing my nose too, but I'm waiting on something more tell-taley for me like bleeding gums or my hair not shedding as much.

I haven't been obsessing too much over it this month though, so I'm trying not to spot... (as if it's even really possible to try not to...!).


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I had a very faint pos at 10DPO with my chemical too, so we'll see...

Any more thoughts on whether you maybe have twins in there Cheryl? What with all that sickness so early on and your amazing betas?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so glad I'll be on holiday when my next AF is due so noone will became to shout at me when I won't test til I'm late!! 

Would anyone take HPTs with them on hol....just in case AF is late?....or is that tempting fate? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Another fathers day bfp would be lovely mummy I've got everything crossed for you x

Cupcake yes I'd take hpts with you on holiday otherwise you will be searching the shops for them WHEN you are late xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> I'm so glad I'll be on holiday when my next AF is due so noone will became to shout at me when I won't test til I'm late!!
> 
> Would anyone take HPTs with them on hol....just in case AF is late?....or is that tempting fate? x

We go away on the 3rd (the day after Fathers' Day), so if I test negative that day I'll be taking them with me on hols! :D


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy there's just one in there the scan only showed one. Xxx

Cupcake take them I never and had to pay £10 for a cheapie test. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I really thought you were going to have our first twins x
Did you get a photo?
Did the dr give you anything for your ms?


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe the other one was hiding Cheryl!!

Ok I'll take one with me! X


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, great news Cheryl. I'd forgotten you've already had a scan, sorry. x

Well I'm off to bed ladies. Hi Bailey and Fletch :wave: I can see you catching up.
Have a great afternoon everyone, and a great day Amy!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Good luck at your appt Cheryl! I hope the doc can give you some relief xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night mummy xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: @ MrsD having 10 showers after treatment lol! i hope it all leaves your body quicker than 6 months hun, how you feeling anyway? When do you go back to work? Hows the scar?

Cheryl let us know what Dr says hun! 

Everyone else.............HIYA!! im quite busy at work so havent had a time to catch up, me and OH are going to the family planning clinic tonight, im having my MOT done to make sure everything is in good working order! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Night Mummy xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling ok thanks cath, not sure when back at work, I've got to go back to see consultant next Tuesday so he can keep track of progress. Scar looks quite good I'll post a pic later x

That's great news cath, does your oh get an MOT too?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh good, can you use any creams on it like bio oil or just leaving it heal on its own for now? yeh just concentrate on getting better right now, think of work later isnt it? what is it that you do again hun?

Yeh hes going to get one aswell, i want him too aswell if im honest, i have MOTs quite often as i get my smear the same time, i must have had about 4 smears already and I have only just turned 25 lol, i will feel better once i know everything is in perfect condition down there, although i think im going to need antibiotics as i am prone to having bv and i got the tell tale signs this week, not sure if my period had anything to do with it? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

caths back!! so sorry about your friend :hugs: we really do live in a cruel world :( glad your appt with consultant went well. your MOT will go just as great and youll be doing opks next week!!

mrs duck fantastic news!! lol 10 showers a day! that made me chuckle! 6 months will go by so fast! 

mummy and shellie i cant wait to see your bfps this weekend!!

poppy and cheryl i hope you both feel better soon and that gp can give you both something

tawn hope you have a lovely day! i forgot your dad was here! hope youre having fun. did you announce yet? and did your pain ease off?

my mind has gone blank so im sorry if i missed anyone.

hubby is better today, walking makes it worse. he has docs tomorrow at2 so will let you know how that goes. sounds and looks like its just a fluid build up but im no expert. 

im currently sat in my living room holding my nose as hubby thought hed better get his fishing bait made before he has to do the tinyest bit of washing up. i literally cannot breath the smell is indescribable but he will do anything to get out of washing up and then he feels bad that i had to do it. ugh!! men. 

my cycle is so boring right now lol. not doing opks until friday xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhh Fletch look how close we are in our cycles!! your 9 days away from O and im 10 days away!!!

Whats OH Done hun?? Eurgh i hate fish smell!!! im glad i dont have to cope with that but OH does somehting similar but he knows not to bring anything home as it will upset me and he knows i wont cook any of it and he cant cook for toffee lol

haha iv started my OPKs already lol im a woman posessed lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

he was putting bait in the lake with his catapult and the elastic snapped and caught his tally wacker. haha funny now but his ball doubled in size and was really sore looking but seems to have eased off now and only hurts when he walks. so he should be better in a few days for bding :)

yay for us oing together! it must be true about that synching mrs duck!! 

lol cath as if you have already started. im holding off as i dont wanna waste tests if i dont catch this month. but right now im having some wierd cramps and twinges in my right hand side so might have to just go do one to see whats going on. but im not feeling 'wet' down there so no idea whats going on. just ordered my pre seed!! :wohoo:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh OUCH!!!!! i bet he was being a typical man and kept bringing it up all the time?? that must have hurt him though!! Yoooowwwzaaaaaaaaaaaaa, yeh thats the good thing you wont really be needing him for a few days so his spermies should be nice and good ready for O!!

Yeh check it out hun, i always use OPKs from the day AF dissapears just incase i o early but i am pretty much wet constantly down there but i think it might be BV playing up my opks are pretty dark for CD5 so i think its time to start BDing!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey. Ladies they checked my blood pressure and my urine and says its fine, gave me tablets and I kno feel better and I've not took one yet wots tht all about. Cx

Aw you are all proper cycle buddies oing at the same time. X


----------



## fletch_W

i just looked online before pressing the order button. there is another lube called conceive plus and the babyandbump thread about it says its better. which should i get??


----------



## baileybubs

Hello!

Hi Mummy2 and good night!! I noticed you noticed me catching up lol!! :hi:

I feel like saying good morning coz thats how it feels to me now, my night shift was tiring but ok actually, I was shattered by the end of it though, loved getting in bed!!!

Tawn - hope you are having fun with your dad and his gf, have you told them yet?? And I hope you arent have anymore pains.

Cath - yay for ttcing soon, and fxd for the MOT today. SO sorry for what happened to your friend, thats awful :hugs:

Mummy2 - Fxd for that Fathers day bfp hun, and how nice to be going on holiday straight after too!

Thurl - hope you are well hun, theres loads of you nearing the tww now, so many bfps in September yay!!!

Cupcake - so sorry about the clots and possible tissue, but I have heard that it is perfectly normal and I wouldnt worry hun. The fact that the mc bleeding stopped and now you have AF suggests that your body thinks all is fine now and you probably O'd so thats good hun. I started opks on cd10 hun, always found that was too early but didnt want to miss it.

Shelby - yay for O, go catch that eggy :sex: cant wait for 2 weeks and we see your bfp!!!

Cheryl - aw hun I am so sorry you feel so awful, I really think you should try some oralyte, its a rehydrating drink especially for people who may be dehydrated and need nourishment etc. You should be able to get it from any chemist or supermarket. 

Poppy - make sure you rest up hun and take it easy, sorry you feel bad hun.

Mrs d - that is amazing news I am so happy for you! So glad that your terrible ordeal looks like its nearly ending! And shower shower shower hun lol :shower:

ttcbabyisom - how are you coping with the good news?

Shellie - 4dpo, fxd for that bfp so you can have your little paige boy or flower girl hun!! September is going to be an awesome month!!!

Fletch - how is you oh? Hows his baby-makers are they ok and ready for ttc action??! 

Amy - hope the doctors appointment goes well!!

Is that everyone?? I hope so!!

AFM - feeling ok today if not tired lol, having slight AF like aches and pains, and starving!!! My mum text me last night saying she has bought me some dresses and I can wear one for our meal on friday night if I like them.....and they are maternity dresses lol!! Although to be fair I am showing a little already but its all bloat lol!!
In other good news, furry Bailey doesnt appear to be limping anymore yay!! I am so glad, and I have also ordered him loads of food and good stuff like dentastix, joint care treats and dog milk with glucosamine to help with his bones and possible arthritis. Spent £70!! But he is worth it and that will last him over 2 months, I've ordered 70 dentastix hahahahaha :rofl: but they were only £20 for all of them so its all good!!!
And I decided I dont give a monkeys with the cow worker :mamafy: (love that smiley haha!!) and I am just talking to her like normal and she then has no choice but to respond lol!!

Off out to buy pillows for our guest room now seen as my parents are staying on Friday night and then oh is treating me to tea out (seen as he is making up for being a tit on Friday when he got drunk, he's currently hoovering as I am typing too lol!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cheryl I really hope they help hun, rst up but good for your bp and urine ok xxxx

Yay for so many cycle buddies now!!!

Fletch - as you know I used preseed and I feel it worked for me but I'd maybe go with the cheapest and see how it goes hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Cheryl im glad they have given you some tablets hun, maybe in a few days you will start to feel better?

Hhmmmm Fletch Personally i would go with the one thats being recommended by this thread hun!

Awww Bailey im glad you bought fur bailey all that lovely grub he will be like a new dog now!! i buy Dora cat milk all the time when shes ill lol she loves it,What site did you buy that off hun? im glad OH is sucking up, so he bloody should aswell lol!! make the most of it hun, xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd go with preseed Hun..x

Bailey aw u hav got bailey spoiled :) love tht smiley too Hun..x

Aw thts gd oh is helping Hun... Oh I told my parents yesterday just cos I was so ill..x


----------



## cathgibbs

what did they say Cheryl? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh how did they respond cheryl??

Yeah my bailey is spoiled!! Got them off amazon cath - well cheap and I can get them delivered every 2 months and get another 10% off!! He'll never go hungry lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it was over the phone after 2 Miscarrages I don't see the point in the big flashy announcing it... My mum was really pleased especially when I told her I was further on than the mcs... I laughed cos she said aw u didn't nd to tell me till 12 wks lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless her!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I said to her I thot 7 wks was late enuf for her to kno considering we hav known for nearly 4 wks lol.. She couldn't believe we found out when I was just over 3 wks. X


----------



## CherylC3

Think il do the photo thing with my MIL and grandparents. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah Cheryl bet it felt good to tell them :) How you feeling now?

Fletch I bought preseed yesterday! Hopefully it will do good things for us to this month!

Bailey thanks for the reassurance! I was convinced I was having ov pains about 2 weeks ago so must be what it was!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhh good, can you use any creams on it like bio oil or just leaving it heal on its own for now? yeh just concentrate on getting better right now, think of work later isnt it? what is it that you do again hun?
> 
> Yeh hes going to get one aswell, i want him too aswell if im honest, i have MOTs quite often as i get my smear the same time, i must have had about 4 smears already and I have only just turned 25 lol, i will feel better once i know everything is in perfect condition down there, although i think im going to need antibiotics as i am prone to having bv and i got the tell tale signs this week, not sure if my period had anything to do with it? xxx

Yeah I can, I've bought some bio oil so I'll start that tomorrow xx

I want my hubby to have an mot, like you say us ladies have one when we have our smears but men never do. What tests do the do for men?


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> im currently sat in my living room holding my nose as hubby thought hed better get his fishing bait made before he has to do the tinyest bit of washing up. i literally cannot breath the smell is indescribable but he will do anything to get out of washing up and then he feels bad that i had to do it. ugh!! men.
> 
> my cycle is so boring right now lol. not doing opks until friday xxx

:rofl: you poor thing, it's such an awful smell x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tally whacker haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD they put a swab into the willy and pull it out ............THATS IT!!! Us women have to lie there, in the most degrading way and sit there for a good 5 minutes while they do their thing, men have it sooooo bloody easy!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh sorry hun i thought you ment what do they do for an MOT with men lol sorry, i think they test for everything, OH has never had one but i told him he should go atleast once every few years just to make sure!! you never know! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i love saying tally wacker. :) i ordered the conceive plus one cos it said its more like cm than preseed as preseed is runnier. so if it doesnt work ill use preseed next month.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol tally wicker :rofl: preseed is so wet I couldn't use it inside. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath that would have been my next question so you answered both, thanks, after all I've been through I am going to make sure he goes for a man mot. I'm sure he can cope having his tally whacker swabbed!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh good, yeh its soooooo easy for the men but for us its quite an ordeal, i know they see lady gardens everyday but not everyday you show your lady garden to strangers, i dont blame you MrsD!!! Any little infection can cause a mc so i want to be careful before we get pregnant again, im doing all the right things!! your OH can have a bit more stuff thrown at him, you've been through hell recently lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You've done everything you possibly can, September is going to be a lucky month I can feel it, lots of bfps xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yes most definatly!! you wont be long hun, after all your treatment you will be back in the game!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Where is everyone tonight? x


----------



## fletch_W

where is everyone these days? xx


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: mrs duck! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

It's awfully quiet here isn't it? What's everyone upto? Xxxw


----------



## fletch_W

just watching ncis with hubby and doing some more washing. v boring evening for me xx


----------



## MrsDuck

:wave: I'm sat watching the great British bake off eating my way through a box of Belgium chocolates......well I am ill haha


----------



## fletch_W

mm belgium chocolates! i cant eat another thing. i just made sausage casserole and im pogged! hehe xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oommmm Mrsd that sounds Amazeballs!!! Fletch I love casserole nom nom nom I made garlic roasties,veg and chicken Yummmm xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I don't know if anyone else asked this, but since I'm in Canada and not the UK I'm wondering what the heck is a MOT?? Some kind of check-up I'm assuming?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ive eaten a full layer of chocs and now feel quite sick.

I was good earlier, I went to the farm shop and bought a load of fresh veg and I've made up a batch of vegetable lasagnes, one for tomorrow night and 5 for the freezer yumm


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha shellie yes mummy asked that too, it's what we in the uk have to have done on our cars, it's a thorough check over to make sure everything is in good working order


----------



## fletch_W

we dont say it mot though you say the letters. it stands for ministry of transport.


----------



## MrsDuck

Westendmum how are you I see you lurking xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww girls I'm literally :rofl: you described it really good,its just a check up shelly on my lady bits xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi :wave:

Popped to my friends tonight to give her a birthday present! Been very quiet on here! Mrs d yum Belgian chocolates!

Cheryl have the tablets helped?

Fetch did you go preseed or the other one? x


----------



## cupcake1981

How did your mot go Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

It's tomorrow hun I think I may have said tonight tho,got my days mixed up lol

I can see loads of you stalking :-D how are you all xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw good luck Cath hope you get the all clear!


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: cupcake! how was your day?

oh cath! i did an opk faint positive so def not oing. dunno what the cramps were about xx


----------



## MrsDuck

The midwives are about to start on bbc 2 x


----------



## cupcake1981

I just started watching it mrs d! I love it!

Childbirth and Terry's chocolate orange! Yum!

Hey Fletch! Dull as usual! You? X


----------



## Poppy84

I'm watching it


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> I just started watching it mrs d! I love it!
> 
> Childbirth and Terry's chocolate orange! Yum!
> 
> Hey Fletch! Dull as usual! You? X

Yumm although the thought of more choc at the moment makes me feel ill after my whole layer of Belgian chocs I scoffed x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I'm so cross just settled down with tv and choc and hubs has called to say he's lost his keys at football so I have to now take his spare down there and now he has no house keys!!! He left them by the goal apparently in the grass! Idiot! 

Why are men so irresponsible!


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> I just started watching it mrs d! I love it!
> 
> Childbirth and Terry's chocolate orange! Yum!
> 
> Hey Fletch! Dull as usual! You? X

same.. lots of housewifey things after my busy working weekend but almost caught up. wish i had chocolate now my tummy has settled :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cupcake your hubby is just like caths oh, what is it with men and keys haha xx


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> i love saying tally wacker. :) i ordered the conceive plus one cos it said its more like cm than preseed as preseed is runnier. so if it doesnt work ill use preseed next month.

I used that one when I got my bfp Fletch and we used it this time too so fx, my oh doesn't know I use it though! :) xx


----------



## fletch_W

oo i hope it works for us both!! ill only be using it on my pos opk days so i got it cos it was cheaper than preseed xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Such good news for you today Mrs Duck, hopefully the time will fly by for you :hugs: 

Yay for telling your Mum Cheryl, mums are awesome aren't they? x

Cath glad your appointment went well, I felt so much better after mine and getting the green light to ttc was ace :happydance: x

Mummy I was late oving so you're a few days infront of me now, fx for us both have you any symptoms yet? x

Cupcake where are you going for your hols, will you be oving on hol too? x

I can't remember any other happenings lol, hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> oo i hope it works for us both!! ill only be using it on my pos opk days so i got it cos it was cheaper than preseed xx

Yeah I read up about it and I think because I had colposcopy a few years ago I don't seem to make much of my own anymore and if there's not enough it can be a 'hostile' environment for the swimmers and we don't want that! xx


----------



## fletch_W

thats the reason iv got it. cos when we conceived we were drunk and 'wet' lol tmi but when im sober i am quite dry so hopefully it helps. and legs in the air too :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Grr if it's not keys it's wallet (we had that sat night), and if not those its a lost phone!


----------



## shelbysioux

I was doing headstands on Sunday lol! x


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl: headstands


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Shelby!


----------



## fletch_W

kick his butt cupcake. :)


----------



## shelbysioux

I did! I waited for oh to go downstairs though :D x


----------



## fletch_W

actual headstands??????


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah against the wall, only for a couple of minutes though cos all the blood rushes to your head, it's a tried and tested trick! xx


----------



## fletch_W

:headspin: :haha: im picturing it and i cant stop laughing. sorry. i cant do headstands so i think ill lift my bum and put my feet against the wall whilst i read for half an hour or something xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I think a pillow under the hips will suffice!


----------



## MrsDuck

Headstands haha


----------



## fletch_W

im watching notting hill. i forgot how great that spike character is! love this film.

haha cupcake. i cant do that as the bottom of my spine is arched so would just stick my hipe out further rather than raising my bum. hate my body sometimes..


----------



## ttcbabyisom

You gals are super chatty...i've only been gone less than 8 or so hours and have 30 pages to catch up on! He, he...


----------



## cupcake1981

I love it to fletch!

Lol ok maybe try handstands then!


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom ask for a quick recap so you can join us chatting :) xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ok I'm off to bed, glad you were tickled with the headstands :D Night off tonight the will be horizontal all night lol xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Shelbysioux I do headstands too lol and hook.my legs behind our headboard lol,what cd are you on hun

Cupcake your oh is exactly like mine,left the car keys in Asda and lost his wallet last week grrrr

Fletch are they faint or quite dark line are quite dark already lol I get what you mean about being drunk and wet what the frigg is up with that lol

Everyone else......hey xxx


----------



## fletch_W

lol i know!! my body is so messed up, they arent dark but look like they might be in a few days time if that makes sense x


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your headstands ladies haha I'm off to bed, night night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d, hope you can sleep a little easier tonight!


----------



## fletch_W

Good night everyone. Hubby has come to bed. Speak tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night fletch xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Goodnight girls! I'm just enjoying a breakfast banana smoothy. Mmmm...


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cathgibbs said:


> Lol Shelbysioux I do headstands too lol and hook.my legs behind our headboard lol,what cd are you on hun
> 
> Cupcake your oh is exactly like mine,left the car keys in Asda and lost his wallet last week grrrr
> 
> Fletch are they faint or quite dark line are quite dark already lol I get what you mean about being drunk and wet what the frigg is up with that lol
> 
> Everyone else......hey xxx

lol the drunk and wet thing I get that totally ... I have a SIP of beer and it's like all my blood flow has gone to down there and I'm super horny and wet LOL .... although not today strangely ... I think it's cuz we BD'd just before drinking beer lol. It's the only drink I've had so far this 2ww, and I've been nursing this one beer for about 2 hours already. I think I still have a third of it left lol .... Drink til it's pink?


----------



## AmyB1978

I am so exhausted that I only got through about 3 pages before I had to stop reading tonight but wanted to update.

I had a doctor's appointment and then went and worked all day and then as soon as I got home from work my DH and I went and bought a fridge for our new house (the seller is taking their's so we needed one!)

The doctor's appointment went well. They are checking my thyroid, just in case, it has always been normal, was normal about 2 months before pregnancy, and normal at the start of pregnancy but because of the hair loss they wanted to be sure.

My blood pressure is doing well and she answered a bunch of questions I have about things.

I got to hear the heartbeat but not before the nurse/baby gave me a scare. She tried getting it and couldn't, said it might just be too soon. I told her they got it 2 weeks ago with the doppler and so she tried again and still couldn't get it. The doctor came in and was really sweet, felt my uterus, got baby's heartbeat right away and reassured a panicking Mommy!

So everything is good. My next appointment is with my specialist on Sept 17th for an ultrasound, we will be 16 weeks then and are hoping to find out if the baby is a boy or girl!

Hope everyone is doing well, like I said I was too tired to actually read it all! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Amy, what a relief! I'll bet the nurse would have felt terrible for having scared you like that. I would have been petrified! Good thing for that doctor and I'm glad all is well. Good night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Amy how awful you must have been beside yourself for those few minutes! Naughty baby for hiding from the nurse! 

How is everyone else today? I'm soooo tired after all the drama last night and have a bit of a sore throat....need it to be the weekend again!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies I just can't keep up with u guys too chatty...xx

Have a gd day everyone. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Cupcake and Cheryl.

Cupcake, remind me what the drama was last night...? Is everything ok?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw I'm so cross just settled down with tv and choc and hubs has called to say he's lost his keys at football so I have to now take his spare down there and now he has no house keys!!! He left them by the goal apparently in the grass! Idiot!
> 
> Why are men so irresponsible!

Oh, THIS drama! You poor thing :( Have you forgiven him yet?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

I've finally recovered from my night shift, yesterday I was sooooo tired!! You ladies are chatty as ever!!

Shelby and Cath - handstands lol!!! I love it!! But I would deffo recommend at least a pillow under the hips ladies, I put my bum on my pillow (still at the top of my bed) and had my legs going up the wall (if you get me lol).

Cupcake - you were up early! How long til those vaccines now hun? Has the witch vacated the building yet? And bloody men! They are useless arent they (well not completely, I found one use for mine haha :baby: :rofl:)

Fletch - good luck with the conceive plus hun I have a feeling September is gonna be so lucky for everyone!!

AFM - I just made myself some lemon pancakes with loads of fresh fruit and fresh cream, I ate less than half and couldnt eat anymore!! Feel kinda sickly full, but will finish it later coz its yum!!
Just watching Midwives from last night.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Mummy2, did you enjoy your banana smoothie? I bought some blueberry muffin flavoured milk yesterday.....it is a vile as it sounds lol!! Any more symptom spotting, are you 6dpo now? Thats when I started getting flutters and diarrhea. Hopefully you wont get the diarrhea scare that I did in the middle of the night but flutters and maybe queasiness hopefully!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - how are you today? Is the sickness still bad?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Bailey it does really work the 2 times iv been pregnant its happened after headstands lol and hooking my legs under the headboard lol my opks are VERY dark for CD6, DTD last night and going to do it every other day now i WILL get preggerz this month lol!

Bailey that smoothie sounds foul lol where did you get it from? I only like banana opr strawberry smoothie, any ideas where i can buy a cheap blender from so i can start making them!! iv set a date to stop smoking 4th time lucky lol i can only really give up when im pregnant lol!

Any other signs bailey? whens your scan now hun? I watched that last night, i was quite sad wasnt it xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Wow bailey I just noticed ur an olive. Time is going so quickly!

I love the haNdstands idea haha. I just had my legs up against the wall for half an hour each time. It was always difficult to get down without making a mess though. HAHAHAHA

Cupcake sorry u had a crappy night. 

I havnt seen my hubby for 3 days. Iv been at my parents so they could look after me whilst I've been ill. Going home today as starting to feel human again


----------



## fletch_W

cath can you post a piccy of your opk? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning everyone

Bailey I'm glad you have finished your night shifts now does that mean you are off for a couple of days? Xx

Amy I'm do pleased for you, so exciting and lot long til you find out the sex xx

Cheryl how is the sickness? Xx

Cupcake is your hubby making it up to you over the keys? Xx

Hi mummy any symptoms yet? xx

Tawn I hope all is going well with your dad xx

Poppy how are you? Xx

:wave: to everyone else xx

Afm I actually managed to lie down to sleep last night yay and I stayed in bed til 10am so I must have really needed some proper sleep. I also put on my first load of bio oil today yay xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy I'm glad you are feeling better xx

Cath yay for dtd, this will be your month xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - my scan is in 3 weeks time still, ages away!!! Lol, it seems like I have been waiting for so long now lol!! I am sure it will be here in no time but I am starting to get panicky now as I get closer to D Day.
Yay for dark opks so soon thats great!! Get doing those handstands lol!!

Poppy - yeah 9 weeks already, just wish it was 12 and I can start to relax a little, I just want to see my little hobbit and know he's ok.
How ar you feeling now?

Mrs d - so glad you got such a good sleep and a lie in thats great hun, hope the bio oil does its job too! I had yesterday off (kind off, I only finished work at 8am) and I'm not in until 5pm today. I suppose working makes my time go quicker though. 

Fletch - how are you feeling today? Bet you cant wait for those opks to go dark!!


----------



## Poppy84

The first 12 weeks seem to really drag as u worry about ur scan. It goes quite fast after that though bailey. I can't believe I'm now a banana! Everything will be fine and ull see ur little hobbit wriggling away

Cath yay for bding. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is ur month


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Fletch i just looked in my bag for a new opk to test and cant find any and the one i did this am is at home grrrr ill do one later and ill mail it to you, if i have time lol i got my MOT and the cinema tonight so its all go!!

ahhhh MrsD glad you managed a good nights sleep hun and yay for the bio oil!! you will be back to normal in no time now lovely xxx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck good morning! so glad you managed to get a great nights sleep. you definately must have needed it :) what is bio oil??

cath yay for dtd!! hopefully after dhs appt today we will be able to start every other daying too. gonna start my opks today i think. 

bailey so glad you have caught up on sleep after your night shift. so happy that cowbag is showing herself up :)

poppy so glad youre feeling better! :hugs:

:hi: mummy! how is your day going?

cheryl have those tablets worked?


----------



## Poppy84

Hi mrs d! 
Glad u got a good sleep and yay for slapping on the bio oil!


----------



## cathgibbs

i know im shocked but then your body does do weird things after a mc or ectopic so im not ruling anything out.

Awww Poppy have you missed DH or has it been nice lol?

Bailey 3 weeks does seem ages away, but then the last 12 weeks have gone super fast but i guess when your preg time does stand still doesnt it it feels like its gone fast though, i can remember you finding out you were preg! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it does feel as though time has gone fast, I cant believe its almost September really. And I know it will be Sept 20th before I know it! I hate to wish my life away though, I should just enjoy these three weeks with the hobbit really coz I dont know what will happen. I should also be thankful that I am not really worrying about bleeding or anything.

Cath hope your MOT goes ok later.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch bio oil is the stuff you see advertised on tv for putting on scars to help them fade, it also keeps the skin moisturised so I can massage and try and stretch the skin a bit so it's not so tight. How is hubby? I hope his appnt goes well and you get the ok to start bding again xx

Bailey your pg seems to be flying by to us, you'll soon be at 12 weeks hun x

Cath what are you watching at the cinema? X

Aw poppy it will be nice for you to see hubby again x


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey ur 12 week scan is the day after my 'v' day so that's going to be a very happy week on this thread yay

Yeh I've missed hubby and my cats! It's nice to be looked after by my mummy though.


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks mrs duck. he is much better today. he has been taking my naproxen and its taken the pain away. its just the swelling were worried about xx


----------



## cathgibbs

awwww i think i would miss my cat more than OH lol shes my baby!! i bet it was lovely, did they spoil you??

Fletch i would hun, you never know you may O early, slim chance but you never know, i just like to poas haha!! ohhhhhh im excited!! Cycle buddies!!! your going to be screwed with me being so close with cycles with you, ill be testing every day and i will be nagging you to test mwahahahaa!!

MrsD im going to watch Expandables 2, i think the first one has the most sexiest line up ever and the 2nd one is even better!! YUMMMM!!!! 


anyone got any plans for today xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> awwww i think i would miss my cat more than OH lol shes my baby!! i bet it was lovely, did they spoil you??
> 
> Fletch i would hun, you never know you may O early, slim chance but you never know, i just like to poas haha!! ohhhhhh im excited!! Cycle buddies!!! your going to be screwed with me being so close with cycles with you, ill be testing every day and i will be nagging you to test mwahahahaa!!
> 
> MrsD im going to watch Expandables 2, i think the first one has the most sexiest line up ever and the 2nd one is even better!! YUMMMM!!!!
> 
> 
> anyone got any plans for today xxx

i know ill regret saying this and end up caving but cos my af has be dead on time every month im gonna try hold out until im due. but your poas will keep my mind occupied :) x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey - My smoothy was 'amazeballs!', haha. Really good. Smooshy banana, vanilla ice cream and milk all blended in one of my Tupperware gadgets so it was thick and cold and yummy :D Sorry your Muffin drink thinghy wasn't very nice... (haha, I'm not sure what you were expecting! That was funny what you said!)

And no real symptoms ladies?? :shrug: But I've had TWWs before with plenty of stuff going on and a BFN anyway, so I'm just trying not to think about it. I think from past experience I implant later than 6DPO anyway, so there's still time for me.

Who else is in the TWW?


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm your smoothly sounds yummy. I've got everything crossed for you that this is your month xx

I think there is you, cath, fletch, cupcake, shelby not sure who else??


----------



## fletch_W

im not in the tww just yet. im waiting to o. should be by next weekend though. fxd :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hmm... So quite a few September BFPs to come then. That's exciting!

Mrs D, I wanted to say too that I'm glad you got a better sleep last night. You must be feeling more human today xx
The bio oil will be good for your skin all round too I'm sure. A friend of mine has just had a big surgery and a friend of hers recommended another scar reduction cream but I can't remember what it's called... She had a boob job and has NO visible scars due to this product, so my friend will be using it too. I think I will be finding out what it is and giving it a go after bub number 2 if I end up with another c-section. Do you want me to ask her the name of it?...


----------



## cathgibbs

not in the 2ww just yet, waiting to O.

Also MrsD try palmers buttercream stretchmark/scar cream xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry ladies I got excited with naming you all in the tww, I was just thinking of all of you going to get your bfps this cycle x

Unfortunately I can't stand the smell of palmers cath but I've heard it's good, yes please mummy if you could find out the name of that other cream that would be good xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh MrsD !!! I love the smell of it i feel like im rubbing buttercream (proper buttercream lol) all over me haha i put it all over my face before i put my war cream (Fake tan) on! was Bio Oil expensive hun?

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just popped home for lunch well trying to force myself to eat a McDonald's it's weird how it's only greasy food thts settling my tummy...x

Mrs d I'd get bio oil Hun..x

Can't believe how many of u will be in the 2ww together. Cx


----------



## MrsDuck

The bio oil was expensive but I bought it a few months back when it was half price at lloyds chemist and it was still quite pricey (I can't remember how much I paid now) but a little goes a long way xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies just popped home for lunch well trying to force myself to eat a McDonald's it's weird how it's only greasy food thts settling my tummy...x
> 
> Mrs d I'd get bio oil Hun..x
> 
> Can't believe how many of u will be in the 2ww together. Cx

CHERYL! I can't get over how much your MS experience sounds just like mine with my DD!!! I went through a phase where all I could stomach was KFC chicken (ie. the greasiest grosest fast food on the planet - lol!). Hubby would sit and almost gag at the sight of me hoovering it down after I'd been all disgusted at whatever he was having which was like 1000 times healthier!

Just eat whatever's working for you. It probably won't last much into the second trimester anyway. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope you manage to enjoy your macdonalds xx


----------



## CherylC3

It's so weird I don't struggle with grease at all lol..x

I got my bio oil from watt bros. x


----------



## MrsDuck

What's watt bros?


----------



## CherylC3

It's a shop tht sells everything but cheaper than other shops. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I want one of those shops, it sounds great x


----------



## CherylC3

It's good... Well I'm off back to work spk soon ladies...xx


----------



## Poppy84

My mummy has just bought me some bio oil yay


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a good afternoon at work Cheryl x

Yay for bio oil all around xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I used the palmers stuff during pregnancy and must say I didn't get any stretch marks until the final few weeks when bub started growing rapidly and my bump 'dropped' as she engaged. Great stuff xx

Mrs Duck, what's planed for the afternoon?

I'm in bed now and should log off, but I don't feel like I've had my bnb fix yet for the day! On a spotting (symptom spotting that is), hubby said that my areolas are looking bigger tonight? I'd thought that too, so it was great that he said it, and without me asking. They're not any darker though.


----------



## AmyB1978

Poppy84 said:


> Bailey ur 12 week scan is the day after my 'v' day so that's going to be a very happy week on this thread yay
> 
> Yeh I've missed hubby and my cats! It's nice to be looked after by my mummy though.

That time is also, not sure which day it is, right around my 16 week scan when we are hoping to find out the sex! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy you are up late tonight! That's a positive symptom and great hubby noticed on his own. Nothing planned for me today, just resting up on the sofa in front of rubbish daytime tv xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, giving in to exhaustion now... Good afternoon girls, I'm off to bed xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night mummy xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sounds god Mrs D. Oh, and I've asked my friend for the name of that cream. Just waiting to hear back xx

Goodnight :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, night mummy2!! 

Yay for bio oil! I also have the palmers stretch mark cream and I think it smells vile!! It doesnt smell like buttercream or cocoa butter at all to me! But I have heard of nothing but good things about bio oil.

We just had the loudest thunderstorm ever!! It was mad, and now its gloriously sunny!

Cheryl - I agree eat whatever you want and can eat hun, as long as you are managing to get something in thats all that matters xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Can you send some sunshine my way it's been raining here all day boo. 

I agree with you on the palmers cream smell yuck

I have only moved off the sofa today to pee and to get something else to eat, I think it's the weather


----------



## baileybubs

I have done all my housework this morning but if I could I would also be on the sofa all day!! The sun is out but its not warm at all, I have the fire on!!
Eurgh I dont want to go to work later. I'm sure it will be ok, I just want to stay at home and do nothing lol!! I dont blame you for staying on the couch Mrs d!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Happy birthday to meeeee!!!!!! :cake::happydance:

I'm getting old .. 27 years old! lol My mom said when I was little I told her 30 was really old LOL I think I take that back now lol And fertility friend puts up a little banner with ballons saying happy birthday above your calendar :)

Mummy2 the bigger areolas sounds good! I think my OH is too interested in doing other things with my boobies then noticing the size of my areolas, unless they became "pancake nipples", what he calls very large areolas lol. My boobs are really sore today. Only bad thing about him being a boob man is in the 2ww I donno if they hurt cuz of him manhandling them or if its a symptom lol. I did go out and buy 5 dollar store preg tests today.... but being as it's either 5 or 6 DPO today I'm gonna hold off as much as possible. May even try waiting til I'm late. I know that won't make you ladies very happy lol

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Poppy84

Happy birthday shellie!!!!! Have a lovely day

Please don't wait until ur late. U know we all have no patience


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday shellie you and mummy are cycle buddies :happydance: xx

No don't wait......we want to see those lines xx


----------



## fletch_W

Shellie we call them burger nips  happy birthday!!

Cheryl we have a watt bros but its called home bargains. I love it.

hope everyone else is okay! Im off to help with a homeless evening and then staying at inlaws tomorrow so wont be back til friday! 

Have a lovely rest of the week everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well with the homeless evening, enjoy your time with the in-laws and see you Friday xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone

Sorry I've been a bit quiet today, had a b**** of a day...had a bit if a breakdown at work today and ended up in an office with my boss where I proceeded to ball my eyes out and tell him how stupidly miserable I am at the moment etc etc...have had puffy eyes and red face all afternoon :blush:. Still at home now, pjs on, GBBO on the planner and maybe a Chinese for tea in the pipeline.

How's everyone else? Mrs d did you sleep better last night? I'm gonna pm you about something else that you could use on your scar but because my company make it I won't put it on here as that might be see as advertising.....I've not used it but people swear by it for scars x

Happy birthday Shellie! Hope you get a BFP in a few days for your birthday!

Mummy big areoles are such a good sign! I think anything different in your boobies is a positive sign!

Bailey hope you are ok today? Vaccines are the 5th thanks so not long now. Just hoping the nurse I see next week tells me the same as the other that its ok to still TTC this month...been asking dr google but theres no definitive answers....I can't believe I am away when you have your scan! Gutted!

Cheryl all I wanted was either naughty food or fruit when I was preg! You can make up for it when you feel less sick! Are the tablets making you better?

Fletch, we will miss you until Friday! And don't worry I will be stubborn and not test until I'm late either! Oh and yes I've forgiven him, i love him too much to stay mad for long. Way did the doc say about ohs tally wacker?

Cath-how was the mot? Yey for already on the baby making and dark opks!

Tawn? Come back soon we miss you! Did you get a scan yet?

Shelby how are you today?

Poppy, Thurl and Amy - hope your all ok today?

TTC baby- has the news sunk in yet?

AFM the witch has almost left the building Yey, after a horrid cd1 she's not been too bad actually and I finally feel like my body is back to normal really, not bad for 5 weeks post ERPC! Oh and my preseed arrived today!

Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the pm cupcake, you girls are so lovely suggesting things to help my scars xx

I'm so sorry you had a shitty day today, I hope you feel much better after a good cry (I normally do), enjoy the evening in your pjs and a nice takeaway xx

Yay for the witch leaving and for the arrival of your preseed :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone, so chatty during the day then I get in from work and everyone goes quiet!


----------



## shelbysioux

:hi: Hi Cupcake! Sorry you've had a rubbish day, but at least your af is on her way out. When will you be trying again now?

I'm on 2DPO, I think but don't have the sore boobs I usually get after ov so feel a bit :shrug: x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Shelby!

Yey a friend!

We are trying this month so from next week as long as the nurse doesn't advise against when I have my jabs for holibobs! 

Do you normally get sore boobs that soon after ov? Did you use digis this month? X


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah I usually do, so it's wierd that I haven't?? Maybe it's a good sign! Yeah I used digis but looked at the lines as well and there was no line on sat, no smiley face, then a dark line sun and a smiley face, then a fainter line mon but still a smiley. So I take that to mean that I oved lateish on sunday and mondays smiley was just the tail end of my surge.

Only on here can I talk about this and someone will be interested or even know what I'm talking about! Have you used digis? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol we were all saying the other day we tell each other things in here we would dream of telling our friends!

No never used digis, thinking of some to test when I get positive ICs as they are so expensive!


----------



## shelbysioux

I know they are expensive but I can usually get 3 months out of a £32 pack so it's not so bad, and I always tell myself if I can't afford that I shouldn't be planning a baby so just think of it like that! I am also spending a fortune on vitamins and stuff but thats cos I had the metho shot.

It's ace when you get a O:) I get dead excited and take a picture of it lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I guess so! I've never been overly bothered with them b4 but am desperate to be preg again I'll try anything that improves our chances! Have discovered that hubs has loadsa money in his PayPal account so have managed to get him spending some money on ttc stuff for a change! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies it's quiet with tawn out with her dad, cath at the cinema, bailey at work and fletch helping the homeless. I've just been watch a film called taken with Liam neeson.

A lack of sore :holly: could be a good sign shelby x

:wave: cupcake x


----------



## shelbysioux

Haha! God my oh would probably flip if he knew what it all costs! I recommend opk's although my gynae said don't bother with them just get a bottle of wine!!


----------



## shelbysioux

MrsDuck said:


> Evening ladies it's quiet with tawn out with her dad, cath at the cinema, bailey at work and fletch helping the homeless. I've just been watch a film called taken with Liam neeson.
> 
> A lack of sore :holly: could be a good sign shelby x
> 
> :wave: cupcake x

You really think so?

I have never watched that film I don't like scary things x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha a bottle of wine every other day for a fortnight would cost more than the opks x


----------



## MrsDuck

It's not scary it's about Liam neeson used to work for the government as a special secret agent then his daughter gets taken so he uses his skills to find her


----------



## shelbysioux

He also said we only needed to dtd twice a month, pah what does he know!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I mean a week doh


----------



## cupcake1981

I've seen that film....i like the bit where the French detective comes in with a big baguette in his shopping bag....so stereotypical!


----------



## cupcake1981

Twice a week! Pah! Does he not know how babies are made???


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Twice a week! Pah! Does he not know how babies are made???

:rofl:


----------



## shelbysioux

:laugh2: He was going on about how the sperm survive for like 3 days and stuff and I was like I KNOW THAT BUT I'M STILL GONNA DO IT EVERYDAY!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening all
Oohhhh Shelbysioux it might be a sign Woohooo

Mrsd I love that film Liam Neeson is hot ( I have weird taste in men lol) the 2nd one is out soon

Afm the expendables was Amazeballs,the cast are soooooo hot!!! Yummmm didn't get my mot done I have to go next Wednesday so the Dr can give me an internal to check for an infection on my pelvis xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath don't sorry I have a weird crush on him to!

Any one read the SMEP plan?

That says that they live 3 data at most so you DO need to do it every other.


----------



## MrsDuck

The second time I fell pg I had positive okps at cd12 then for some reason I decided to poas again at cd20 and it was positive to I called dh and made him come home for lunch where we dtd and I fell pg. the sperm couldn't have survived from cd13 to cd20 to fertilise so I must have caught from that once on the day of the positive opk. It turned out to be an early mc unfortunately but proves it only takes once


----------



## shelbysioux

Obviously I am googling 'no breast pain after ovulation' right now Cath!


----------



## MrsDuck

You two have got a weird taste in men haha x

Cath that sounds painful I hope the dr can sort it out for you xx
How did your oh take his mot?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Thanks for the bday wishes ladies :)

If I test before I'm late I probably won't do it any eariler the 10 DPO. So it's still a few days away as I'm 5-6DPO. I had a big kinda gross blob of cm today. It was almost chunky, I know that how ppl describe a yeast infection but it's not like i'm itchy or anything so i think it was just some weird cm. I think i remember some of those on this thread that had BFPs having cm like that?? It's probably still to early to symptoms spot cuz if we caught the egg it probably wouldn't have implanted yet. 

Anyway ladies we're gonna head out soon for dinner for my bday! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

What does dr google say shelby? X

Cath glad your film was amazeballs x


----------



## shelbysioux

:flower: Happy Birthday Shellie!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh shellie another good sign. Have a lovely bday meal xx


----------



## shelbysioux

MrsDuck said:


> What does dr google say shelby? X
> 
> Cath glad your film was amazeballs x

It's not a guaranteed sign either way, but hopefully because it's 'different' for it could be good for me :)

Going to go off to bed now, got a boring excel course in manchester tomorrow and have get an early train zzzzzzzzzzzzz Goodnight everyone! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Let's hope it's a good sign for you then. 
Night shelby, I hope your course go well tomorrow xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hehe I love excel Shelby I'm a geek! Sleep tight!

Mrs d could your positive OPKs on day 20 have been hcg showing on an opk? It can apparently?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I love Dr Google lol
Seriously ladies.m my taste in men is redick lol I love all the oldies lol

Well they didn't do anything with me I told them bout the mc and ectopic and told them I want a thorough check of everything and they said to come back Wednesday :-( his mot was fine.....urine test,blood tests and swab test if the mouth!!!!! I wanted him to have to show them his winky,if us women have to have random drs examining us internally I want him to feel embarrassed too lol

Happy birthday shellie!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think so coz I didn't get a positive ic until 11 days later (cd31) which would tie in with o on cd 20


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's not fair, no winkies on show doesn't count for a full mot haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see!

Cath that's outrageous! The amount of strangers I've had to show my lady bits to over the last few weeks! Mind you my hubs goes to the docs about anything and everything, I think he's proud of it! (so he should be lol)!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake that's just bragging haha xx


----------



## fletch_W

Cath i like my silver foxes! Im a richard gere fan still haha! Liam neeson is to die for. But how hot was that billie the kid?!liam hemsworth! Yummy. Gutted he dies! Miley cyrus is one lucky duck to have him as a fiancé !! 

Haha sorry i know i said i was going but i had to comment on what cath said.  xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Cupcake lol I liked that Haha I think he secretly wanted to get it out,I don't understand how they can do a male mot without seeing it? I'm dreading mine iv never had a full internal,has anyone had one? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

;)

Night mrs d x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhh fletch he's pretty but I'm not fused on pretty lol I'm more of a rough and ready guy like sly or Jason stathom yummmmmm yummmmmm xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

How did the homeless thing go? Were you giving out food & blankets that sort of thing or was it a fundraiser to raise money for the homeless?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake did you hear my dh moan at me to put my phone down and go to bed? Haha


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies!! I have been randomly scrolling through some pages in an attempt to catch up but I think I am going to have to demand a summary once things settle down again when my dad heads to Paris on Sunday! I hope you all are well, I am perpetually knackered as we have been super busy doing big day trips every day! So fun but I could use a duvet day lol!

I miss all you lovely ladies and look forward to having a minute to catch up properly but just wanted to pop in to say hello and let you all know I have a scan booked for Friday at 9:40am so hopefully when I can get back to bnb properly next week I will have some good news and you tww-ers will have some bfps for me!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath, I've had a few colposcopies, but I'm not sure if that's anything like what you'll be having done? Can't be any worse than when they 'check' you while in labour... That's freakin awful. Yours will be fine though I'm sure hun xx

Cupcake, we did the SMEP plan this month after hearing good things about it (and when I read how it works it was basically what I was planning this month anyway), so we'll see over the next week how that works out! Sorry you had such an awful day lovely :( x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Tawn! :wave: We've missed you! And that's great news about your scan!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tawn, glad everything is going well with your dad, it sounds like you are all having a great time. 

Will you get scan pics? If so we want to see x

Oh dear it's normally you that gives us the updates, our memories aren't as good as yours, cupcake you're the other one with a great memory you might have to give the update xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And sorry Cath, I just realised how terrible that first comment of mine reads... :hugs: Do you know what they'll do at all? Has anyone here had a 'full internal' before?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy isnt the demo plan bd every other day from something like cd10 until positive opk then bd for that day and the next???? Or something like that???


----------



## MrsDuck

Not me the only internals I've had we're smears, looking at my cervix when I bled which was just like a smear and then and internal scan


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night cupcake, was it you going to bed rather than you saying night to me? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby is going to throw a hissy fit in a minute at the light from my phone so night night ladies chat tomorrow xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I was supposed to be going to bed but couldn't drop off so I'm back!

Tawn I'll do my best on an update! Great news on scan!

Cath I don't really know what they mean by a full internal. I has a nurse have a good feel around when she did a smear but I can't imagine it will be that bad hun, smears can be nasty so prob no worse than that!

Ooh mummy ive read good stuff about it to, might try it x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies I bet you've all gone to bed now haven't you lol!

Cath - not sure what a full internal is? Can't imagine it being much different from a smear to be honest coz what else could they do? Hope it goes ok. And I'm like you I love my rough and macho type guys, I love tattoos on guys and stubble lol!! One of my faves is Tom Hardy.

Mrs d - I see you lurking, has hubby not told you off yet lol!!

Cupcake - yay for the 5th!! Bet you can't wait then hopefully you can ttc again and get your BFP!!

Shelby - are you a north westerner like me or just travelling to the north west for your course? Hope it's not too dull!!

Shellie - happy birthday!! And 27 is so not old missy!! You are a spring chicken!! And yay for the cm, both me and Cheryl got loads of cm at about 6dpo before our BFPs!!!

Mummy2 - yay for burger nips!!! Not long til fathers day and that BFP lol!! PMA hun, the nipple changes are a very good sign!!

Tawn - oooooh yay for the scan on Friday!!! Please please update us on Friday!! I will be worrying about you if you don't!! I know that your little bean is exactly where they should be though, snuggled in utero!!! 

Fletch - wow lady helping the homeless, you are so lovely. I keep thinking I should volunteer but I just never get round to it which is poop really. Although I am trying to organise a memory walk for Alzheimer's. How's hubs tally wacker now? Hope the swellings gone down!!!

AFM - felt really really tired today. Workmates were worried about me coz I was super quiet (clearly I am usually loud lol) and were all checking I was ok. I felt fine just über tired! At the mo I've got weird twinges on my right. And I have tried my first dose of fybogel tonight so hopefully it helps "move" things without having the opposite effect!!!
Hope you have all had a good day and sleep well or vice versa for those outside the uk!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww tawn fab news on scan hun!!! and onl y1 sleep away arghhhhhh you ex cited!?! glad your having a fab time with your dad xxx

awwww bailey im sorry you are having probs moving things along but its all good signs!!! hopefully this fybogel will work for you hun :hugs: 

Cupcake,mummy and MrsD you were very chatty last night lol how you all feeling todya??

Well they said the internal will be the doctor feeling my cervix and pelvis for any inflammation etc, im also having my smear done, kill 2 birds with 1 stone lol!! 

is it cold where you all are? im freezing today!! roll on winter - my fav season!!! xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

]ladies i think i may ov soon - my opks are very dark for only cd7, they were like this yesterday too:


----------



## cupcake1981

I love winter too Cath, hence my winter wedding! Love the cosiness!

I'm sure it wont be that bad hun, at the end if the day whatever we have done to us, childbirth will always we worse (sorry all the preggo ladies), but everything we have to go through is for the greater good isn't it!

Dreading work today :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmm I just seen a rainbow........if I remember correctly quite a few of you seen rainbows and then got your bfp??

Yeah I know its not the pain that gets me its the uncomfortableness that makes me a bit on edge,Its all worth it.

Why you dreading work for hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

My homeless meeting was so great. Its at our new church and the ladies make a meal for them and they can have seconds, as much bread and butter as they wish, cups of tea and a bun afterwards. We just sit and chat with them and pray if they need or want it, they can have a rummage through our bags of clothes, sleeping bags etc that have been donated to us and if need be we arrange emergency accomodation with the local housing office. It was my first time but hubby has been going a while but we just recently decided to join the church so i thought id go and support him. 

Cath i had an internal last year but only on my ovarie and she used the internal scanner thingy not her hands so i dunno what she will be doing to you. 

My opks look like that! I thought they were light? Hmm.. Maybe im gonna o sooner than i thought too? Cant test today as im seeing a friend. The one iv been avoiding who is 3 weeks ahead of our angel bfp? I agreed to see her. She had an mmc last year so completely understand why iv been avoiding her. 

Ill look out for tawns update cos iv not had a proper chance to catch up and i miss you all! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch i would love to do something like that but our nearest place would be Cardiff, i work in Cardiff but its 18 miles from where i live and because i dont drive i wouldnt be able to get there, i think what you and DH do is amazeballs! I really admire that!!!

yeh i think (THINK) its quite dark for CD7 FX we will both O early woooohoooo!

Oh have a lovely day with your friend hun, laugh, cry and hug  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Sorry you are dreading work today cupcake I hope it's not as bad as you are imagining xx

Bailey sorry I missed you last night, you have a good memory too, so it's you and cupcake I elect to give tawn the update haha
I hope the fybogel works and you feel less tired today xx

Fletch that is such a lovely thing to do for the homeless. I hope you o soon xx
Have a lovely time with your friend xx

Cath I think those opks are dark for cd7! Early o for you I think xx
I hope that rainbow is a good sign for you

Hi to everyone else xx

Afm my friend has a day off today so she is coming to pick me up and we are going out for some lunch, which will be lovely x


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh thats nice MrsD, i hope the weather is nice for you too, be nice for you to get out of the house for a few hours and a good catch up with your friend  

I think they are too, fx! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath yup a change of scenery will be nice. The rain has just stopped and it looks to be brightening up so fxd xx

I hope work goes quickly for you today.....it's almost the weekend x


----------



## cathgibbs

its brightened up slowly, its still quite nippy though! you can tell Autumn is coming !!

Thanks hun me too, im so tired i want a quiet weekend but we got a wedding which i really dont want to go to so im pounting at the moment lol! 

have you got any plans for the weekend? Have you got an apt with the Drs next week or am i imagining it? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's quite nippy here too but I don't mind as I'm not allowed to sit in the sun. I needed a blanket over me yesterday when I was lying on the sofa...Christmas will soon be here.

A wedding will be nice and it might give your oh some ideas :winkwink: and you might get your ring x

Yup got to go back to drs on Tuesday to amend my meds and see how I'm healing x


----------



## Poppy84

I can't wait for winter and Christmas!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi poppy I hate winter, I'm a cold person so prefer summer and I'm an estate agent so doing viewings in the dark is horrible too x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD he wont get any ideas hes a bit too dim for that bless him, well the wedding is so far away its about £40 in a taxi and we are only invited to the night so really not that bothered if we go or not :-/

Ahhhh i thought you did! when will they start treatment (sorry if you have already said hun!) they are doing things very quick with you which is great!

Ohhhhh i love Winter, Christmas the cold!! I love wrapping up nice and warm! xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Yeah I love wrapping up in a blanket with the heating/fire on!!!!

Also, the soon crimbo comes, the sooner engelburt comes


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bless I ended up finding a ring and just saying to my oh can I have it, we had been together 7 years so I was sick of waiting haha

£40 in a taxi just for an evening reception!!! 

Yeah they are doing things very quickly thankfully, I'm sick of wishing my life away. 

I know what you mean poppy roll on Christmas and I'll be that much closer to ttc yay x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

How are u all? 

I'm sick sick but off today supposed to be going to the cinema later so hoping I feel better then. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl I'm glad you are having a day off, I hope you feel a bit better later so that you can go to the cinema xx

Are the tablets your dr gave you not working?


----------



## CherylC3

Well when I came home I googled them and on the nhs website it says not to be taken in pregnancy so I'm not taking them. X


----------



## cathgibbs

7 years?! Oh dear lord i think i would have done that too haha we havent even been together 2 years yet lol

yep, i paid out laods this month too, bills, holiday money, car insurance etc so i could really do without wasting more money :-/

Ohhhh yay!!! i wish the next couple of months will go stupidly fast then MrsD! Just think next xmas we all will have babies!! xxx

Oh cheryl :hugs: what you going to watch hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht Keith lemon film looks pants but we'll see xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's not good Cheryl can you ask him for some alternative pills? 

Men are soooo slow at getting their act together x

I don't blame you, if they aren't close friends then I wouldn't bother go out for a nice meal the two of you instead x

That's a nice thought, all of us having our babies by next Christmas xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw Cath - yay for us all having our rainbows by Christmas next year! :happydance:

Cheryl - that's not very professional for him having given you meds you can't even take?? I'd go back and query him on it lovely. What's the drug called?

Mrs Duck - lunch with your friend sounds lovely! Where will you go? (what kind of food?)


----------



## cathgibbs

iv heard mixed reviews about that film, wouldnt hurt to watch it though he does make me laugh lol! ahhhh have you bought those sickness bands yet Cheryl?

Thats what i would rather do but hes adamant we are going :-( If i could drive i would drive us over and not drink cause im not fussed on drinking this weekend, 

Yep and it will happen we will all be part of the 'Mother and Baby' group then lol i wonder if we will all keep in touch? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah the sickness bands don't work I'm just happy to wait it out don't want to take anything now.. Can't remember the name of them...x

Yeah we will all have our rainbows next Christmas :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy we're off to a restaurant at a golf club so food is very mixed, I don't know what I fancy??

Oh it's your ohs mate what a bummer. Are you having driving lessons? I couldn't imagine not driving I feel like a prisoner at home at the moment not being able to drive coz of my neck. But lessons are soooo expensive x

That would be lovely to be in the mother and toddler section together, I wonder how long we will all keep bnbing??


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Oh bless I ended up finding a ring and just saying to my oh can I have it, we had been together 7 years so I was sick of waiting haha
> 
> £40 in a taxi just for an evening reception!!!
> 
> Yeah they are doing things very quickly thankfully, I'm sick of wishing my life away.
> 
> I know what you mean poppy roll on Christmas and I'll be that much closer to ttc yay x

Yay that's def a good reason for crimbo to hurry up


----------



## MrsDuck

You could have a Christmas baby or a new year baby :happydance: xx


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry ur still do poorly cheryl. I never had it nearly as bad as u but my worst week was week 8 and after that I felt better


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> You could have a Christmas baby or a new year baby :happydance: xx

I know! Ahhhh
Hope it's not crimbo day though. I always feel sorry for people that have to share their bday with Christmas. 

I've still got my horrible chest infection. Hope it goes soon


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oooo, at least you'll have plenty of options at a Golf Club Mrs D. x

Cheryl, you're a trooper hun. Do go back to the doc though if you find you need something, because there are things they can give you that are safe. I have no idea why they've given you one that isn't.

Cupcake, how's your day going?

Poppy, you could potentially have your rainbow by Christmas THIS YEAR! Woo-hoo! Early bub would be awesome (but not too early).


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to lunch ladies chat later xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi everyone

Sneakily popping on at lunch, trying to keep up!

Cheryl why did your doc give you sonething that shouldn't be given to preg ladies, can you call him and get a telephone consultation?

Mrs d enjoy your lunch!

Fletch what you do is so lovely hun, such a generous person with your time x

Mummy anymore symptoms?

Poppy how exciting you could have the bubba by Xmas, and if not he/she will be old enough to kinda enjoy next Xmas!

Cath hope your ok? Couldnt see the opk that well so can't comment!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Have a lovely time Mrs D!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Cupcake. Hope work is going better than expected today?

Not really heaps more symptoms, just some mild cramping for most of the day today and a few little flutters tonight. That, and I've been quite snappy at DD =( Not sure if that's a symptom though or just because she's 2! She's a wonderful girl, I just don't have enough patience sometimes.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Everyone's disappeared...? Well, I'm off to bed ladies. Enjoy your afternoon. x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw night mummy I can't wait till u test cx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night mummy, I hope your flutters are a sign xx

Cupcake I hope work is going ok today xx

Afm I had a lovely lunch with 2 girl friends. I almost peed myself when one said she had a craving for kievs at the moment


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: !!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl:Amazing!!


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: girls!

just stopping in quickly before we go see my in laws. i love what i do with my spare time. i only work part time and i get a top up and part housing benefits to help me as hubby cannot work at the mo but after christmas he can! :wohoo: so i dont like to spend my spare time sat on my backside like all the regular 'spongers' and as soon as i can get off benefit help i will. i will still always work part time as i want to still work when i have a baby but hubby will work full time next year to support us. but anyway doing the homeless thing and helping out as much as we can with the new church and we help my mum with her day time job so im never ever at home lol. its so degrading being on benefits and people saying 'your husband doesnt work how do you afford the rent on your own' ugh. nosey bar stewards! but i suck it up and do my bit and so glad im not in the stereotypical 'dole dosser' category. 

not quite sure why i ranted then but wanted to explain why i dont work full time etc.

my coffee with preg friend went so well. i even managed to buy her something for baby!! and got a little excited whilst buying which is amazing cos i usually cannot even walk past baby things. she was so great, she told me to go on babyhope.com and stuff but i told her were using opks and the lube and she said she did the legs on the wall thing like bailey hehe. so im super excited about this month!

aah! i forgot :dohh: hubbys tally wacker is great. his ball is still twice the size but not painful. he forgot about his appt as i wasnt in and im normally the one who reminds him (youd think he was 3 and potty training the way he forgets) so he has to go in at 9 on monday. hopefully if we dtd tonight it wil be enough to get rid of old spermies and start every other daying. lube should come tomorrow or saturday too so in time for next week. he is excited about trying this month. he has a good feeling as things seem to be looking up for us. 

enough about me. how are you all?

mrs duck how are you feeling today?

cupcake hope your day at work is better than tomorrow. 

cheryl i hope your sickness goes away. im a massive fan of keith lemon but only on celeb juice. i wanna see anna kerenina and lawless. i have a very eclectic taste in films haha. 

cath!! i remembered a guy i like! kevin costner! haha he is such a boring actor but dayum! and bruce willis!


----------



## fletch_W

:haha: kiev cravings! love it


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch hun we know how hard you work and all the help you give your church activities, you are never sat around on your bum unlike me xx

I'm glad you had a good lunch with your friend and I'm glad your hubbies tally wacker is on the mend (shame you can't post a pic of the twice the size ball to give us a giggle) and he is up to bding 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch i literally loled in work at your little rant then, this bit creased me! 

_*not quite sure why i ranted then but wanted to explain why i dont work full time etc.*_

:rofl: :rofl: xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm doing ok thanks fletch, a delivery man has just turned up with a huge delivery of fruit for me, a get well gift from the girls at work, which is lovely but it's super duper ripe so we'll have to eat it quickly before it goes off..... Give us a couple of days and we'll both have the shits xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

glad u enjoyed your lunch mrs D. I donno what kievs are (I guess I missed that post!), but I do suddenly have a craving for eggs. I think we have one lonely egg left in the fridge if I remember correctly. Maybe I'll make a little omlette? 

cheryl you should go back and get them to change your meds! 

mummy2 hopefully it'll turn out your were snappy with your dd because you have another one (or DS) growin in ur belly controling your hormones!

Cath that sucks you have to spend so much to go to a wedding your not even all that excited about going to. Me and OH haven't been together 2 years either so tell your OH to put a ring on it lol 

Cupcake hope you had a good day at work

Poppy my future MIL has her birthday on december 5th and her whole childhood her gifts were combined which i think is not fair. You should seperate them since you wouldn't do it for a child who's birthday is in June! My dad's is dec 27th and we always get him two gifts. This year thou we are combining it only because we are all chipping in to get him a massive bbq grill with smoker and a bunch of other stuff. He loves grilling (he also works in a slaughterhouse) and it's very expensive so I think it's ok for this year. I'm sure he'll forgive us lol. and this gift was all my OH's idea. He's been talking about it since the dad he met my daddy!

AFM I'm 6-7DPO, and I'm a little confused this morning with my temps. I thought I took my temp just fine, but after seeing the number I wonder if it was actually a number stored in its memory from yesterday? if it was a real temperature, then my temp sky-rocketed after a dip yesterday. After O my temps were in the 97's. Yesterday it dipped below the coverline, down to 96.6 (implantation dip?), and today is now 98.2?? Thats a crazy increase if it was my actual temp. If it's real it's an awesome sign, but I almost wonder if I didn't turn it on properly and its actually a temperature from during the day yesterday since I think during the day I was around 98 point something ... I guess I'll have to see what tomorrows temp is. If it's no where even close to that number, I'm going to assume I screwed up todays temp. 

Also for a little while this morning I felt like I might be getting a UTI. but right now I feel fine so I guess it was a momentary feeling? I really dont want one again, they suck!


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl: mrs duck. i wish i could eat fruit more. but when i do my gums swell really bad and have no idea what causes it. it happens when i eat fruit you bite straight into. like apples and nectrines and peaches. gutted cos i love them! oh and celery but never liked that anyway.

why cath? lol im always justifying my life i need to stop. but i live in a block of absolute dossers. cannot wait to go private. i feel my life is as shitty as theirs :(


----------



## fletch_W

shellie kievs are garlic butter in the middle of a chicken breast covered in breadcrumbs :)

temps is one thing iv always wanted to try but i dont think i have the will power and self discipline to do it every day :/


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol MrsD!! atleast all the crap will come out of you then.....quite literally!

Its the way you had a little rant and then said that on the end its something i would do/say aswell hun!!! oh believe me your not like dole bums i see!!i thought you did work full time!!

Shellie when will you be testing hun#?? everything sounds positive so far!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie kievs are chicken filled with a garlic butter with a breadcrumb coating and all the girls had a craving for them and just about everyone went out and bought some for dinner.

I hope you don't get a uti and your craving for eggs and your temp soar is a good sign x

Aw fletch that's weird I love fruit (luckily) I'm a bit crap with veg I eat it but don't really like it but I love fruit x

Fletch you don't have to justify yourself to us hun :hugs: xx 

Did your stepdad/mums boyfriends place end up selling? X


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Lol MrsD!! atleast all the crap will come out of you then.....quite literally! xxx

:rofl: haha


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

I am well happy as I am off work now until Saturday night (doing another night shift now but only 10pm til 8am) then off all day Sunday too and oh is also off yay!!

Mrs d - ooooh I love fruit of all kinds (except melon oddly) and sometimes I eat far too much of it!! I am the same with you with the veg, I can take it or leave it. Glad you enjoyed your lunch out, what did you end up having?

Cath - that sucks about the wedding! Tell oh to buggar off lol!! At least its an excuse to get dressed up though.

Fletch - I agree with other ladies, we definately dont think you are a dole dosser and you work really hard in everything else that you do so dont be silly!

Cupcake - yay its friday tomorrow, almost the weekend and almost September too so closer to those vaccines and your baby making holiday lol!!

Shellie - ooh the temp rise is a good sign, have PMA hun, it wasnt a mistake it was a real rise in temp coz that eggy implanted!!!

Cheryl - that sucks about the tablets! I'd be on the phone having a go if I were you!! Why prescribe them for you if they arent safe? Its a good job you googled!! Glad you are resting today hun xx

Mummy2 - again the snappiness is another good sign!! I am so looking forward to all these bfps!!! So when you say you are testing on Sunday morning, thats Saturday night here right?

Poppy - I love Christmas!! I love the idea of being pregnant at Christmas too, I dont know why lol!! But I hate British winter, would be awesome if we got like proper snow and white christmases instead of dull rainy and windy ones. On the brightside though I would rather be heavily pregnant in cold weather than hot weather! 

Everyone else I hoep you are all well!! How is everyone else doing?

You know I am also on a couple of other threads, but no matter what I say or how nice ladies are on there I still feel most at home here and no other thread compares. I dont know why but even when people do include you on other threads it just doesnt feel the same as on here lol!! So, in answer to your question Cath, I really really hope we do all keep in touch and keep bnb'ing in future no matter what!! Love you ladies!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey that's such a lovely post xx

I love this thread too everyone is soooo nice xx

Yay for you having some time off you deserve it, and oh off too yay :happydance: xx

I ended up having a pizza coz they looked scrummy and it was then since I've been home I've eaten some grapes, some cherries, a plum and a nectarine, I'm going to be on the loo all night x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> shellie kievs are garlic butter in the middle of a chicken breast covered in breadcrumbs :)
> 
> temps is one thing iv always wanted to try but i dont think i have the will power and self discipline to do it every day :/

i never temped before m/c and since i've only managed to do 3 cycles, this one included. i have horrible sleep patterns so its not the best senario for temping but i try. I have my thermometer sitting on top of a little box right infront of my clock blocking part of the numbers so if i wanna see the time properly i have to move it. 

and we just call kieves garlic butter stuffed chicken! lol ... how creative are we? lol

and have to say Fletch you're amazing for what you do! Giving back even when right now you and OH are in a rough patch financially. I would be where you are if it wasn't for OH's mom helping us out, as I too am only part-time, but I don't think i could be so generous as you! It took him almost a year to find work after being laid off due to cut backs at his old job. Found one a few weeks before the m/c, and this week he's started full-time hours. It's still for a temp company but either way it's better then where we were early this year. Some ppl take advantage of situations like yours. I have a cousin who works but gets paid under then table and still gets the government to give him welfare because on paper he has no job. And he smiles and laughs like its something to be very proud of! I was disgusted. Taking money away from those who really need it, who are trying but right now are struggling. He must have learned it from his parents. always crying about how poor they are, cant buy groceries, cant pay bills. But they go to every new movie when it comes out in the theatres and there house is always full of pizza boxes and fast food trays, and always getting new stuff when they don't need it! His mom is the one I got in an argument last week because she was pissed I didnt personally call her and couldnt find it in her to congragulate us on our engagement, just complained. 

And i made my omlette and it's now safe in my tummy ... it was a little burned thou as I think i gave the pan to much credit for being non-stick and only had a little oil in it ... oh well i kinda like cheese when it's burned a bit, kinda weird i know. Put half an onion in there lol. carmalized onions yummy :) 

Oh gosh I think the omlette is giving me freaking hot flash right now. It's only 23 celcius in the kitchen, and I'm basically in my undies (I'm home alone so what!? lol) and I'm dying of heat!!!!!!! I didn't feel so hot while I was cooking. Maybe I need to have a cool shower, and since OH will be home in about an hour and a half, I need it too look like I haven't been lazy all day (even thou I have been lol) while he's been at work. And I'll sneek off before he comes home next door to the grocery store and buy some stuff so I can make him a lasagna tomorrow - apparently I make the best one in the world according to him! But my banana cream pies try to kill him lol go figure ... Only 1 more day after today of my vacation :( gotta work this coming weekend and it's a long weekend too. Mondays are the worst at work on a long weekend. Just as much work as a normal monday, but not as many ppl working!!!!! I'll be working in blood bank, I hope no one decides to bleed to death this weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

Garlic butter stuffed chicken haha that's a bit of a mouthful

I am a useless sleeper, every sound and I'm awake, then coz I'm awake I go to the loo so temping would never work for me

I'm all for benefits for when people need them, that's what they are there for, but when people take the piss it annoys me

I'm glad you liked your omelette and I hope your hot flush is a good sign xx

Enjoy the last of your vacation xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet again tonight x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok tonight! I just got in an made a mushroom omelette (inspired by Shellie!), hubs is at football for a bit (hopefully no lost keys situation tonight!). Bit worried as I submitted my self appraisal to my boss today......think I may have been a little too honest but I don't see the point in being anything else! Eek he didn't talk to me all afternoon either!

How is everyone else this eve?

Mrs d glad you enjoyed ur little trip out, yummy fruit....did you get bananas? Put them in banana bread, yummy!

Bailey yey for time off! What will you be up to? Resting for some of it I hope! Bailey I hope this thread continues until we all have our babies in our arms and beyond!

Shellie I don't know much about temping I can't be bothered with it, and someone told me that you raise your temperature just by lifting your arm out of bed to pick up the thermometer! Still everything helps huh, hope you get a bfp this month hun x

Mummy the snappies is def a good sign!! I had them so badly with my hubs I was a monster and I'm never normally like that!

Cath how are your OPKs looking tonight?

Fletch glad your day with your friend went well, I understand how hard it is for you, but you are due a bfp very soon, you are a good person and you will be rewarded for your charity work x

Cheryl did you call the doc?

Tawn will be thinking of you tomo am! Make sure you pop on IMMEDIATELY and update us pls!!

Poppy is englebert being more active now you are a little better?

Amy you are quiet today? You ok?

Shelby how was your course? 

Thurl where are you hun?

C x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake my opks are always pants in the night unless I'm ov then they are as dark as the mornings,before 12 mine are the best.

What did you put on your appraisal hun? Better to speak the truth than be miserable in it,I'm glad you were truthful,bit harsh he didn't speak gp you tho :-/ 

We had chip shop but iv made garlic roasties and pasta for lunch tomorrow.

It's been lovely and sunny all day here but its getting nippy,is it cold where you are guys?

I need help,ill finally be using ky dining table this weekend but unsure what to cook,if its Sunday ill do a roast but I might do a meal tomorrow but want to cook something easyish and cheapish? It's for me,oh,ohs best friend and new gf xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi everyone! My course was boring Cupcake, I nearly fell asleep! Only got home at 6.45! Fletch, I only work part time too, mainly so I can be at home when my daughter gets home from school which I think is important, especially when I was a single mum.

AFM (what does that actually mean) I have had on and shooting pains in my bb's today and very mild cramp - symptoms? Having 3 mths off from ttc I a had forgotten what a nightmare the 2ww is!!

Hope everyone is ok :D xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Just stuff like i felt id been misled when i was offered the role and now i wished id said no, that i was thinking about looking for a role elsewhere in the corporation and that basically ive had no support or coaching and been dumped in at the deep end! Eeek! Im just hoping he was busy this afternoon but TBH none of it will have been a surprise after my meltdown yesterday!

Why dont you make something easy like fajitas for your friends tomorrow night, thats a nice sociable meal! Or homemade carbonara...tastes amazing and like its really hard but SOOO easy!

There is a definate chill in the air this eve! When is your holiday hun? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Shelby! :wave:

Sorry your course was boring hun, did you learn lots of useful stuff?

Aw i think any boobie related symptoms have to be a good thing....for me my sore boobies were the first and last symptom to come and go, and even a week after my ERPC my BBs still felt weird when i must have had the smallest amount of HCG still in my blood!! Cramps are also a great sign....do you have the snappies like Mummy Hope the 2ww isnt too bad for you. When will you test? 

AFM means as for me!

x


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah I still had sore boobs at least 2 weeks after my ectopic :/ and I was close to exploding when I got back from my course and my tea wasn't ready! Think I was just hungry though lol.

I'm not an early tester so maybe just the day af is due? which will be 9th sept!

Do you look for other jobs? I don't like mine really so am always on the lookout for something different xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not really previously as a baby was (and still very much is) my next plan! But i am starting to look, figure getting a new job might tempt fate and make me get preg again really quickly (wishfull thinking!). 

Lol me neither! I was 2 weeks late when i tested and got my BFP! I dont think id be allowed to do that now or even be able to now i know i can get preg!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I know but get a brilliant new job and you can guarantee you will fall preg straight away, probably with twins or something lol!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cathgibbs said:


> Shellie when will you be testing hun#?? everything sounds positive so far!!! xxx

If my temps seem pretty good i might try on sunday. I may wait til Tuesday thou. 10 dpo may be too early, so 12 dpo would be better.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol i think i will have twins! My psychic told me so! I think thats why i had an mc this time, cos there was only one!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies, I went for a nap lol!!

Hi shelby, sorry your course was pants!! I was always looking for new jobs, mines not what I want to do for ever, even now I'm pregnant I still look but would only apply for something I really really wanted to do. 

Cupcake - If I were you I would look for another job anyway even if you are ttc coz like you said it will be tempting fate and you WILL get pg lol!

Cath - I like cupcakes fajita idea! And yeah its cold where I am too but thats no surprise, its usually chilly up north lol!

Mrs d - mmm pizza yum, I love posh pizza, I'm assuming it was posh as it was from a golf club lol!!

Shellie - I sort of had omelette too but mine had a crust coz it was quiche lol! It was ok but not amazing. Now for something sweet yum!! That hot flush is yet another good sign, I'd be shocked of you dont get your bfp this month!!

AFM - I am going out for a meal tomorrow night with my parents, oh and oh's parents. Should be interesting as the parents have met but not exactly spent much time together. I'm hoping it goes ok! But I'm more concerned with the menu, check out these starters;
Prawn, apple and red onion tian
Black pudding, hash brown, poached egg and hollandaise sauce
Baked field mushroon topped with bacon and stilton
Red Pepper soup

I can only have the soup and I dont like the sound of it!!! Gonna proper play the "I'm pregnant" card and demand a different cheese on the baked mushroom coz I would have snapped up normally!! The rest of the meal is fine though although I can't decide between Chicken, mash and mushroom cream sauce, or Pork and lamb meatballs with spicy pasta or wild mushroom and rocket risotto.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey quiche omelette with a crust lol! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol i think i will have twins! My psychic told me so! I think thats why i had an mc this time, cos there was only one!

Me too, I've always had a feeling I'd have twins, I have absolutely no idea why coz there aren't any twins in my family but I've always had the feeling


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies

No not a posh pizza just a bog standard ham and pineapple one x
Surely they can stick a bit of cheddar on the mushroom instead of the Stilton
Talking about parents not meeting each other my parents and in laws had only met once before our wedding and we'd been together for over 7 years!

Shelby sorry your course was boring x

Cupcake I hope your honest appraisal means that your job improves x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath fajitas sounds like a good idea, or pasta or a barbecue? 

I come online and everyone goes, where is everyone? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol that happens to me to Mrs D! Luckily i dont take it personally!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi I'm still here mrs d!! And cupcake!! It happens to me too, keep wondering if I smell lol :shower:
Was just on another thread, although I dont know why....I dont usually get a reply lol!

Yeah I'm sure if I kick of suitably and say I dont like the soup and none of the other starters are pregnancy friendly they should be able to swap the cheese!! My mum says I should just have the stilton, and the MIL is the same, they are both of the view that they ate it when they were pregnant lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Bailey its tricky isnt it, id ask for different cheese though!

Im only really on this thread, when i post on another i feel like i am cheating on you girlies!


----------



## cupcake1981

I love the bath smiley bailey


----------



## baileybubs

hehe cheating on us bless you cupcake!! I sometimes try to post more about pregnancy on a pregnancy thread coz I dont wanna be always being "I'm pregnant" when you guys are still ttc, but no thread is ever gonna be as nice and as supportive as this!! 

I also always thought I'd have twins!! My BIL and SIL have 2 sets of twins, my dad has 2 sets of twin siblings and my FIL has twin brothers so theres loads in the family, but I kept saying after the mc that I am "owed one" so will have two this time. This time though I really think its just one, a boy lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol you will find out at your scan bailey!

You dont have to worry about posting about being preg on here bailey, we all will be soon and then this thread will need to move to the PAL section!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree I'm happy for you to talk about pregnancy I'll be joining you soon enough fxd x

Aw that's so sweet cheating on us haha x


----------



## MrsDuck

Just push your belly out as much as poss and flutter your eyelashes and ask for some different cheese

Are you going to find out the sex when you are far enough along?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I always feel so at home here!!

Oh yeah I will so be finding out!! As much as a surprise would be nice, I am too impatient lol! And to curious. I think that I dont know what state I will be in after labour so I want to know beforehand rather than be told in a spaced out/shattered state or however I am!!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies, I always feel so at home here!!
> 
> Oh yeah I will so be finding out!! As much as a surprise would be nice, I am too impatient lol! And to curious. I think that I dont know what state I will be in after labour so I want to know beforehand rather than be told in a spaced out/shattered state or however I am!!

:rofl:

I know you will be happy with either as long as they are healthy but which would you prefer if you had to choose?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl I see you lurking how are you hun? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d you will be soon to! Lots of showers to wash the nasty radioactive iodine away!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi thurl :hi: 

Well you are right Mrs d I dont care really as long as its all fine and healthy, but I would love a boy first coz I want at least 3 kids lol (if I am lucky enough) and love the idea of older brother to look out for the younger ones. Thats probably only because I didnt have an older brother lol!! My oh would love a girl first lol. We are opposites, most couples the woman wants a girl and the man wants a boy but not us haha.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol we were like that Bailey i wanted a girl and him and boy, and i always said id be gitted if i had all boys and no girls....these days i just dont care!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I have just asked hubby what he would want first and he said a boy and I would like a girl so you are so right bailey.


----------



## cupcake1981

All the peeps ive known that have had bad sickness have had girls, and no sickness boys....maybe yours is a boy bub bailey and cheryls a girl!


----------



## MrsDuck

How many would you like cupcake? 

I'd like 2, I think coz I was an only child til I was 21 and I would have loved a sibling to play with, I alway nagged my family to play with me x


----------



## cupcake1981

I guess twins with one of each would be just perfect :)


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> All the peeps ive known that have had bad sickness have had girls, and no sickness boys....maybe yours is a boy bub bailey and cheryls a girl!

Interesting


----------



## cupcake1981

I think i want 3 kids though....i want one now, and then maybe twins in about 4 years time :) lol best laid plans and all that!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, we are an odd couple though! We were laughing saying maybe we will get both hehe


----------



## cupcake1981

Like i have any control over anything!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, you beat me to saying it about one of both cupcake!!

And yeah I have heard that sickness = girl, but I also heard that craving for sweet things = girl too and I am badly craving cakes and chocolate lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I know best laid plans and all that....

2013 is going to be a very lucky and happy year for us all xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I hope they'll accomedate your appitizers bailey! I'm so not going to have fun avoiding certain foods. Right now i'm snacking on prociutto, I think I'd miss that, even thou I don't have it all that often, but because I cant have it I'll probably crave it lol. And I looooooovvvvveeeeeeeee runny egg yolks. I love making sunnyside up eggs with seasoning salt on top and dipping buttered toast in the yolk. It's my favorite dish!

Watching an episode of "I found the gown" (a wedding dress show) and the one lady is 4 weeks from her wedding, pregnant and none of the dresses will fit her! Exactly why I hope this month is the month! Otherwise that will probably be me in July next year, with a big belly and no dress!! :dohh:

Oh forgot to mention I had the strangest dream, that I had buckets and buckets worth of cm in my bed, but then realized it was actually the cat dumping petrolium jelly all over the bed LOL it was a normal sized bottle of pertollium jelly but in dreamland it was a bottomless container hense the buckets and buckets worth all over the bed lol


and the girl/boy morning sickness thing ... I gave my mom morning sickness so bad she ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, threw up everyday til I was born... my brothers she still had it but never as bad as with me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you gone off any food?

I went off coke and chocolate and I love both. The taste for chocolate has come back but I still don't fancy coke, isn't it funny what our bodies do


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope so, 2012 can do one its been shit!

Bailey i had sickness and couldnt face anything sweet! Go figure!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw shellie i love runny eggs to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shellie

We were all saying dippy eggs are the thing we all miss the most.
What a mad dream haha

I didn't have any sickness last time, I'm not looking forward to that part of being pg


----------



## cupcake1981

Its just as well Kievs arent bad for preggo ladies!


----------



## baileybubs

I went off curry last pregnancy and I still cant really eat it. So far theres nothing Ive really gone off though, I am normally a massive cheese lover but I dont really eat it as much now I am pregnant. 

Shellie - I had a dream about cm after I got my bfp, I am getting so excited for you already!! Eeeek!!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah so good that we can all still have kievs!!

And yeah I was really missing runny eggs the other day Shellie, but I would give them up forever as long as the hobbit is ok.


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl: dreams about CM, yuck!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Its just as well Kievs arent bad for preggo ladies!

:rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I forgot to mention that my boss has changed my rotas for me now so I after next week my longest shift will be a 10 hour shift yay!! And I still get 3 days off a week too yay!!
I am so glad they are making sure I am ok and not pressuring me into too many extra shifts.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's great news bailey, more relaxing time for you. Does that mean you won't be working with your cow worker?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh god I forgot to tell you!! No I will still be working with the cow worker :malafy:

But I thought, lifes too short to hold grudges so i have been talking to her normally and she has been actually talking to me and even laughing with me, we may not like each other personally but we are getting along. 

Anyway, today she had a disciplinary based on what happened and based on the fact she chose not to come in at 1pm this sunday just gone (which was nothing to do with me this time). After the disciplinary she basically hid, didnt speak to anyone and people didnt know where she was. Think she had been off crying, so the I finished work at 4pm and I thin once I had gone she will have been slagging me off but I dont care. i have told them all my side of the story so they can think what they like about it.
But as for the crying I just thought that it was her own fault! You cant dictate where you work or what shifts you work and not expect repercussions!!
So I'm the big bad witch now lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Shame you'll still be working with her but glad its now tolerable x
I'm glad everyone can now see her for the cow she is xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey good news about your shifts!

When are you back at work mrs d?


----------



## shelbysioux

When I was preggo with my dd I took a boots pregnancy supplement that had a garlic capsule with it that repeated on me something chronic, then I stuck a knife in my kiev one tea time and the garlic butter squirted on me and I was heaving - didn't eat garlic for about 3 years after I'd had her lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure, I need to be able to drive for work so I can't go back till I'm covered on my insurance so another week or so I guess x


----------



## baileybubs

Strange that it would have garlic in a pregnancy tablet shelby, I was going to get garlic tablets for preventing clots but apparently its not safe to in pregnancy (like so many other things lol)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh how awful, id hate it if I went off kievs lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not kievs haha


----------



## shelbysioux

It was like 13 years ago though and I'm back loving kievs now don't panic, I would probably get thrown off the thread if I said I didnt like em!! :loopy:


where do you get the laughing your head off smiley??


----------



## ShellieLabTek

lol yes cm dreams are kinda gross lol

and yes I'd give up runny yolk for good if it meant i can have my rainbow baby! Besides there are other ways to enjoy eggs .. like a cheese (cheddar cheese of course, no brie or any cheese on the naughty list!) and carmalized onion filled omlette that burned a bit because it got stuck in a supposedly non-stick frying pan lol

And when I was preggo I didn't really have any food aversions or cravings... not that i remember anyway! i only got nauseated a couple of times. But maybe because baby was growing way tooooooo slowly I probably didnt have enough hcg in me to make me feel horribly sick?


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> It was like 13 years ago though and I'm back loving kievs now don't panic, I would probably get thrown off the thread if I said I didnt like em!! :loopy:
> 
> 
> where do you get the laughing your head off smiley??

Haha :rofl:

I use this one : rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

It all depends on you and each pregnancy I think shellie, my mum never had ms, and on a normal basis I am never sick ever, I have a very strong stomach, so I try not to wonder if ms is a good thing or not. 

Lol, i liked what you said about the omelette though. It does sound yummy!! And also instead of runny eggs I made scrambled eggs made with cream, so yummm!!

Shelby the code is rofl for the laughing your head off coz its rolling on floor laughing :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby it's a pre-requisite that lucky thread members are obsessed with kievs! You're ok, you like them!

Shellie did you see what your ov dpo ticker says??! Vivd dreams!


----------



## shelbysioux

:rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay shelby :rofl:

Ladies I dont actually like normal chicken kievs, lol!! I love the bernard matthews mini kievs and I like chicken kievs filled with other sauces but its the garlic butter I dont like!! I think it makes the kievs very dried out only having butter in them, am i kicked off the thread lol!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not keen on them either but I've been keeping very quiet haha :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching celebrity juice? I'm not normally keen on it but tonight's is funny


----------



## cupcake1981

Right that's it I'm off to find a thread where I can talk about my love of kievs with people who understand me.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw we're sorry :rofl: will you ever forgive us?


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: aw mrs d I'm so glad I'm not on my own lol!! We could split the thread here with kiev lovers and haters lol (not that I hate them just not a huge fan lol)

And I am recording it, oh wanted to watch masterchef first so we are just about to watch it now, I love celeb juice, my nephews watch lemonaid and when they are aksed what does Keith Lemon say they both go "ooosh" lol, they are so cute coz they are only 5!


----------



## shelbysioux

I searched for a chicken kiev smiley but this is all I could find lol
 



Attached Files:







chicken-emoticon.gif
File size: 3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## baileybubs

Forgive us cupcake!!! Amd to be fair I think me and mrs d are the ones in the minority in not liking them!!

My oh has just said that you should all come visit us up here and go to his pub coz he's got homemade chicken kievs on his specials lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's so cute, you'll love tonight's x


----------



## baileybubs

Shelby thats awesome lol :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Shelby that's funny x

It's a shame we all live in completely different places, we need to meet up for a drink, non alcoholic for you preggos x


----------



## baileybubs

Awww bless Keith Lemon saying to Fernes bump that he hopes he/she grows up to be healthy and be as beautiful as his/her mum!! So sweet, almost actually brought a tear to my eye!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it was nice, I don't think it had been rehearsed fearne looked totally shocked


----------



## baileybubs

I know bless!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah but are they as good as m&s!?!

Ah that's what hubs must be laughing at in the living room, I'm in bed on the iPad! 

Ah kids doing the ooosh is adorable, my bros little ss does it....too cute!


----------



## baileybubs

Its awesome isnt it, my BIL said he was gonna teach them "smash your back doors in" next!! Needless to say me and his wife went mad whereas he and oh just found it funny!! But he would never do that really lol!!


----------



## shelbysioux

smash your back doors in haha slightly inappropriate :rofl:

I'm off to be ladies goodnight xx


----------



## baileybubs

Night shelby!! Sweet dreams (BFP dreams hopefully hun!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night shelby xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm off to bed too now ladies! Nanite xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, night night xx


----------



## AmyB1978

I finally caught up! I have been exhausted lately, hence why so quiet. 

I also had a crappy day yesterday: My coworkers can often be less than sympathetic/caring sometimes and yesterday my one coworker made a comment (about something I had said re: pregnancy and not feeling well) that really upset me. I think if it weren't for the pregnancy hormones coupled with the fact that I have been working my butt off at work lately (because we are really busy AND really short staffed) added to the very very insensitive/rude comments I got from her when I had my miscarriage in May.. if it weren't for all that her comment yesterday would have just rolled off my back. As it was, I ended up thinking about it the rest of the day, but just working and not saying anything. When I came home I started bawling... my DH was like, are you crying, cause I was crying really quietly at first, and he came over and held me and I just let it out. He's been so great through all of this, through our loss and now through dealing with a hormonal pregnant lady who is ecstatic to be pregnant again but is still grieving the loss of our first pregnancy. Being preggo again soooo soon after our loss has made for some very emotional times.

Today I ended up waking up with a horrible migraine- was dizzy, blurry vision, and nauseated by it... I went into work but felt a wreck, and the schedule wasn't too busy, so I ended up telling them I needed to leave. They made me call and reschedule a couple of appointments, so I did and then I came home and slept for hours... am still feeling not so great now, but better than I did.

I am glad everyone seems to be doing well.. I think we are going to be adding some more BFP/preggo ladies to the list this month (and then even more down the line!)

I also wanted to say I agree with what Bailey was saying re: other threads, this one is unique and I love it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy your mc was in May? Did you get preg again on your first cycle after AF? That gives me hope as I think poppy did to! 

Sorry your coworkers are being horrid, people are so insensitive at times, at least in a few months you will get away from them!

Morning everyone.....so tired today TGI Friday!


----------



## cupcake1981

And Tawn thinking of you this AM, bet you are so excited to see you little bean all snuggled up in your uterus! Make sure to update us!! 

X


----------



## Poppy84

Yes good luck Tawn!!!! Update ASAP please


Amy- sorry ur coworker was so insensitive. It's nice that ur dh was there for u when u got home.

Cupcake- yea ur right. I had one af before I got pregnant. Fingers crossed u will too x


----------



## cathgibbs

Right ladies iv tried to catch up as quickly as i can:

Tawn - Yay for scan day!! I hope everything goes FAB hun i cant wait to hear your update!!!!

Bailey - i was thinking of you this morning what did you decide to do about your wedding hun? im glad your employer is thinking about you hun, im glad they are doing something about your shifts!!

Cupcake: Im hoping work goes ok for you today hun, i hope your boss makes an effort with you after your appraisal. my holidays are sept 24th not long now im getting excited!! 

MrsD how are you feeling lovely? im glad your meal with friends went nice hun 

Shelby - hows tricks hun? when will you be testing (sorry if you have already said)

Poppy, Thurl, Amy, Mummy - anyone else i missed............. HIYA!! im just quickly posting before work eurghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

AFM i have come to the conclusion that waiting to O is worse than the TWW, atleast in the TWW you have something to look forward too.....poas!!! HURRY UP AND O BODY!!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Waiting to o is worse than the 2ww Hun..x

Tawn remember to update us lady. Xc


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cheryl i missed you out and i had put you on my list lol!!

How you feeling hun any more sickness??? Ahhh Hun its killing me, to think im not due to Ov until next week is BORING Me lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Amy nice to see you back, sorry you have insensitive coworkers but I'm glad you have a really supportive hubby. How is your packing coming along? x

Tawn I'm so excited about your scan x

Cupcake it's almost the weekend, I hope all goes well for you today x

Cheryl how you feeling today? x

Cath waiting to o is definitely worse than tww at least you can symptom spot in the tww x

Poppy how are you feeling now, any better? x

Afm I feel like shit today, I don't know if I slept at a funny angle or I overdid it yesterday but my neck is really painful and more swollen today :( or if the bio oil I put on it yesterday has got anything to do with it??? I'm meant to be going to support my cousin who is playing with his band tonight but I think it's a day on the sofa with the tv first and see how I am later. It's so frustrating every time I start to feel better the next day I feel bad again aaarrggh


----------



## CherylC3

Hy I'm ok managing to keep food down but still feel sicky. Cx

I hated waiting to o Hun xx

Aw mrs d rest up today Hun. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d big :hug:


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake hope ur days not too long. Xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn, look forward to hearing some good news about ur scan!!

Poppy, Cheryl hope u both feel better today

Cath no worries O will be here before u know it, then you'll be in the 2ww and wishing you were far enough along to get a reliable result!

Amy I hope today is better at work ... like cupcake said in a few months u wont even have to worry about that coworker anymore!

Cupcake hope work goes well for u too today!

Mrs D i hope a day sitting on the couch with the tv and BnB will be enough rest so ur well enough for tonight. if not im sure your cousin will be more then understanding!

AFM, was up for an hour last night with wicked heartburn. No, don't take it as a preggo symptom, as it was all my fault for having a glass of lemonade before bedtime! I get heartburn easily so I should have known better. But I did realize that high temp I had yesterday was for real as today it was slightly higher then yesterday, at 98.3. Feeling some very dull cramps. So I hope somethings going on in there!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i hope you feel better later on today hun, take it easy and just rest up chicken :hugs:

Shellie not long for you to test now!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhh you excited?! zzz


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie fantastic news about your temp that's got to be a really good sign yay I can't wait til you test xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Shellie these are all great signs!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh shellie I am really getting excited for you hun!! I really hope this is your BFP month hun and you can have that lovely little baby at your wedding!! Perfect timing hun!! See I told you it wasnt a mistake, PMA lol xxx

Cheryl - glad you are keeping food down, hopefully as you are getting closer to the end of the first tri it will ease off and go away!!

Cath - we have told the lady at the hotel that we are having an issue at the moment and can we postpone signing for the wedding, and that we will get back to her at the end of September. We have also told her that we may want to have the wedding Sept 2014 instead of 2013 and she says that all Saturdays are currently free in September 2014 but the price may change, so we are hopefully still gonna book for then instead. I think if we dont book it now we will never get round to doing it. And I agree waiting to O is worse than 2ww!! 

Amy - so sorry for crappy coworkers that horrible. Dont let them get to you though hun. And as for the dizziness and migraine, have you spoke to your gp or midwife? I'd get them to check your bp hun.

Cupcake - hope your boss isnt a muppet today...being honest in your appraisal was the best thing you could do, no point lying. But yes TFI Friday!! (notice I used and F not a G lol).

Tawn - really hope it all went well and that the little bean is snuggled in utero, please update and let us know you are ok hun, although I know it will all be ok for sure, but you know what worry warts we all are!!

Mrs d - sorry you are feeling so crappy hun! Definitely rest up hun today and dont feel you have to go out tonight if you arent up for it.

Shelby, thurl, ttcbabyisom, dani I hope you are all ok today

AFM - got a busy day of tidying before my parents arrive and then its out for that meal where I will be demanding a pregnant friendly baked mushroom :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie it's sounding very promising for u Hun...cx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol bailey... You got a day off then Hun? U deserve it. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh right, for some reason whilst doing my hair this morning i thought of you and your wedding lmfao!!! WEIRD!!! 

2014 will be lovely hun, the baby will be able to be at the wedding then!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes I have, woop woop!! Off all day today and then only working at 10pm tomorrow night til 8am Sunday morning. Its poop but its an easy shift and I get to spend time with oh and my parents so its fine. I'm feeling really well today too (trying not to get all panicky and worried and just enjoy it) so hopefully its gonna be a lovely day off!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thats what I was thinking Cath - I think trying to save for the wedding whilst pregnant or having a newborn will be a bit hard so we are giving ourselves another year. Lol, love that we all think of each other outside bnb lol. I was telling my oh about kievs last night and he thinks we are crackers haha :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a day off bailey :happydance: and yes demand that preggo friendly mushroom xx


----------



## baileybubs

Right I'm off out shopping for some fruit and veggies, hope the markets open!! Speak later, have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi everyone :wave:

I caught up this morning (last night for you) and now again from your Friday morning chatter.

Bailey - YAY for time off, and pregnant-friendly mushrooms, lol. I love that you're just enjoying feeling well too lovely, that's what it should be like x

Cheryl - Glad you're keeping food down. What's your schedule like over the weekend? Sorry if you've already said...

Cupcake - I admire your honesty in your appraisal. Hopefully your boss is as honest back and the 'chat' with him about it isn't too uncomfortable. Seems a bit dodge that he would ignore you??

Shellie - Awesome signs! I hope this is your BFP lovely. (I MCd on the 5th of March, so maybe we'll both get our rainbows this month and have even more in common)

Amy - I'm sorry to hear work is difficult at the moment x

Cath - I laughed at your comment about thinking of Bailey's wedding while doing your hair :D So funny. I'd hate to have to pay that much to head out to a wedding I wasn't even keen on! And yes, waiting to O is by far the most boring part of a cycle... When do you think you will?

Tawn - I don't want to go to bed until I've heard about your scan!!... *waiting patiently*

Mrs D - I'm sorry you had an awful sleep! I hate that one step forward, two steps back feeling you can get when recovering from illness (or surgery). Hopefully tonight is better and the rest today means you can do what you like in terms of seeing the band or not.

Fletch - No need to explain yourself to us lovely! And I too admire what you're chosing to do with your spare time. Most people aren't so generous or compassionate. Hope DH's manlyhood returns to true form shortly... Is he able to DTD or is it too painful? Silly boy for forgetting his appt! It can't be THAT bad I guess!

Hi Thurl, Poppy, Shelby, TTCbabyism (has it all sunk in yet??) and anyone I've missed.

AFM - Feeling REALLY tired today. I had a sleep this afternoon when DD did and it was 8:30pm when I sat down after tidying and packing some Tupperware orders tonight and it felt like 11! Not really having any proper symptoms though, so I'm not sure what to think :shrug: I'm not really expecting much on Sunday AM when I test, but hopeful all the same (PMA Bailey!! Lol. And yes, that will be Saturday night your time)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy, sorry you are feeling tired hun, but great that you are getting lots of Tupperware orders. Have you got many Tupperware parties/shows this weekend? I've got everything crossed for you for when you test, we are all going to be staying up late Saturday night to hear of your bfp xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw thanks Mrs D!

No parties this weekend, just doing delivery tomorrow for the 3 I had last weekend before we go away on Monday happydance:!). I have a couple lined up for when we get back though which is good.

And I think it was you and Bailey saying last night that you're actually not keen on kievs... Well that's me too! I like the ones I buy here which are a cordon bleu (ham and cheese inside chicken, crumbed), but not the normal garlic butter ones. :shy: I guess I might have to leave the group too! Maybe we should all add to our siggies whether we're kiev FOR or AGAINST. Lol


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Amy your mc was in May? Did you get preg again on your first cycle after AF? That gives me hope as I think poppy did to!
> 
> Sorry your coworkers are being horrid, people are so insensitive at times, at least in a few months you will get away from them!
> 
> Morning everyone.....so tired today TGI Friday!

I miscarried at the very start of may, then I had one strange/abnormal period end of May (I think, my dates got off and it is hard to remember exactly with all that was going on), and caught this eggy (which is now my baby!) on that cycle... we got the BFP on July 1st!

It definitely happens for women, when I was on the PAL board (don't go there as much now) there were quite a few of us who got pregnant on either the first or second cycle.. some people never even got AF in-between!

Fxd for you!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Amy nice to see you back, sorry you have insensitive coworkers but I'm glad you have a really supportive hubby. How is your packing coming along? x
> 
> Tawn I'm so excited about your scan x
> 
> Cupcake it's almost the weekend, I hope all goes well for you today x
> 
> Cheryl how you feeling today? x
> 
> Cath waiting to o is definitely worse than tww at least you can symptom spot in the tww x
> 
> Poppy how are you feeling now, any better? x
> 
> Afm I feel like shit today, I don't know if I slept at a funny angle or I overdid it yesterday but my neck is really painful and more swollen today :( or if the bio oil I put on it yesterday has got anything to do with it??? I'm meant to be going to support my cousin who is playing with his band tonight but I think it's a day on the sofa with the tv first and see how I am later. It's so frustrating every time I start to feel better the next day I feel bad again aaarrggh

Haha, the packing hasn't even started. We decided to take it easy for a week or so (We are visiting my in-laws this weekend) and then start tackling things. I am so exhausted in the evening after work that we really need to be doing it on the weekend. We also don't have a TON of stuff to pack, mainly the kitchen and a lot of that can not be packed until closer to our moving date.

As for feeling so much worse today.. is it possible that you overdo it on the days you feel better, setting you back the next day?? I Know I tend to do that and am wondering if you do the same? Either way, I hope you take today to rest up and that you are feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I get migraines sometimes with hormones/periods, and have had a couple this pregnancy, this one being the worse, the vision issues come with the really bad ones. I actually check my BP at home (well, technically at work) because it got high at the very start of pregnancy and it has been doing fine (both when I check it and when the dr checks it) so no worries there. Thanks for being concerned and thinking about me and baby! 

Tawn, Good luck at your scan today!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! Everything crossed for you and sending you PMA, I know how scary (and exciting) scans can be!!!

AFM- I am expecting to see some more BFP this month, I hear a bunch of really positive symptoms floating around this LUCKY Thread!!!!:dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

yay Mummy!! i cant wait for you to test!!! Do you think being tired was a symptom?!?!?! 

i have no idea when i will o i think it will be towards the end of next week (i hope) getting bored of waiting now!!

Ahhh Amy i always find im more tired from relaxing xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy that's good gives you time to pack and get everything ready for your hollihocks, where are you off to? (I've got a bad memory)

my hubby loves kievs, I don't dislike them it's just I would rather have other things, ooh we've got a split group on kievs haha

Amy Have a lovely time with the inlaws this weekend. It's difficult to know what to pack up early coz you don't know what you are going to need x

I probably do do too much when I have a good day and it knocks me for 6 I'm just not good at boredom x


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy Sept will be a very lucky month!! i think there are either 4 or 5 of us that will be testing some point throughout the month!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath did you get to buy something new to wear to the wedding reception? x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Where is Tawn?... Hope everything's ok.


----------



## cathgibbs

i was just wondering where Tawn is, wasnt her apt at 9am or something like that??

MrsD no not bought anything, iv spent way too much this month :-( i got 2 new outfits i bought last month so ill be wearing one of them, i really want a lazy weekend to catch up on some :sleep:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And Mrs D, we live in Brisbane and are heading to Melbourne, then Tasmania on holidays. We've never been to Tassie and have both only been to Melbourne before on work so we're very excited! Missy Moo is excited too about going on the plane (so cute), and this will be her first proper holiday. We're going for 11 nights which is longer than our honeymoon was! So biggest. holiday. ever! :happydance:

Cath - tiredness could be a good sign? I also had trouble falling asleep this afternoon, despite feeling really tired, so that could be good too. I'm just not really feeling it though? I'm not sure how 8DPO should feel? And I've had so many cycles where I was sure I was pg that I don't know what to think of not really having symptoms??? Too confusing, so I'll just try not to think about it and we'll all have an answer one way or another (hopefully on Sunday, but failing that, AF is due on Thursday...)


----------



## baileybubs

I've just popped on whilst at costa coffee, to see if Tawn has updated but no!! Her appt was at 9.40am!! I hope she's just busy with her dad. Thinking of you Tawn xxxxx

Btw the costa coffee's Belgian chocolate tiffin may look delish but it's not bleurgh


----------



## AmyB1978

AFM, I am pretty sure Tawn did say she was probably not going to update until her Dad is gone, so hopefully that is all it is.. we may have to wait another few days. We are all definitely thinking about her... I love how close knit and caring this group is!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath well I'm still hoping all the happy vibes encourages you oh to pop the question x

Tawn where are you hun, we are all worried about you xx

Mummy you'll have a fantastic time and it's sooo cute of your little daughter to be excited about the plane xx
Will you be MIA while you are away or will you still be able to bnb? 

Bailey I hope you are enjoying your day off x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think she said she doesn't use 3G in her phone so chances are she had her scan and went straight out for the day! I'm sure everything went perfectly!

Tawn be sure to update us tonight hon we need to hear your good news!


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Mummy i think tiredness/trouble sleeping are signs! i cant wait for you to test!! when are you off on your holidays hun?? awwww bless your DD she will be so excited on the plane!! how long will the flight be??

MrsD I doubt he will hun, i said to him last night that im not sure if i like the ring i picked as it looked quite small on my finger and i said i would like him to come and have a look and give his opinion and he said .............wait for it..............'Ok' not 'Oh Cath shut up you will have what your given!!' but 'Ok' lol thats a big improvement lol! ill try and take a pic and post it to see what you all think of it! 

MrsD how you feeling now hun??

Eurgh Bailey maybe its your taste buds playing up cause your Pg?? hope your having a lovely day hun!!

Tawn i hope its all gone ok, cant wait for you to come back with some good news for us! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:thumbup: p.s. Love1623 i can see you stalking, pop in hun! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just popped in for my lunch well crackers and butter as they are my fav thing I can eat lol..x

Can't wait for Tawn to update. Xxxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

The flight is around 3hrs Cath from home to Melbourne, then I think another 3 for the next leg. Coming home will be a bit longer, but she's a really good girl, so as long as we have movies and Daddy's ipad she should be happy as, lol. We go on MONDAY!! (just a touch excited...)

Mrs D, I should have access on my phone to bnb, just depends on coverage. If I can get on though, I will!

Better try to get some sleep now though as it's after midnight. Chat to you all in the morning xx


----------



## baileybubs

Night mummy2!!

I love crackers and butter cheryl, but I'm sure you'll be able to eat again properly soon hun, or I hope so!

And nah its not the preggo taste buds cath it was just poop lol!! I expected this yummy chocolatey cake thing (coz thats what it looks like) but it just tasted like a giant chocolate digestive with raisins in it (and I dont like biscuits except cookies lol, not that I'm fussy hehe!!).
Me and my oh havent been together 2 years yet either cath, our anniversary is xmas day coz thats when he officially asked me out lol. But I basically told him that I'm not wanting a relationship thats going nowhere so he needed to decide what he wanted for his future and whether I was a part of it. That was last May and he proposed in July (I think lol). 

Mrs d how are you feeling now?

Cupcake, almost the end of the day!! How has your boss been?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy atleast you can have a short walk around before jumping on the next aeroplane! ahhhhhh bless her she will be occupied, its quite a short flight for her isnt it, night night hun speak to you tomorrow xxx

Lol it was just poop hahaha iv never ever been in a coffee shop in my life - so i can imagine it was poop lol

Really?! Awww Bless him he must have thought now iv got her i aint gonna let her go, thats sweet that is hun, i think the time people have been together really means nothing, we got together Jan15th 2011 by Jan 19th we practically lived together by the April we moved in together lol 

Upload a pic of your ring hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey was it tiffin? Thats a poor excuse for biscuit or chocolate it doesn't know what it is!

I've not been spoken to today but TBH I can sometimes go a week without talking to him anyway! 

Think I'm gonba bunk off early tonight! Hubs is playing poker so I have the house to myself tonight, hope there will be someone on here to keep me company! Oh yeah I'm a poker widow to, not just fishing, football and tennis! 

Cath are you getting engaged?!?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh cath that's fantastic, a great improvement, when are you taking him to look, can you tell I'm excited, post a pic if you can :happydance: x

Night mummy, I'm glad you'll be able to bnb on your hols, Monday will soon be here x

Cheryl enjoy your crackers, mmm I think I will have some cheese and crackers, you've tempted me x

Bailey I love it, I wish I did it sooner it was 7 years before I chose my ring and asked him if I could have it! x

Cupcake I hope your boss has been nice to you today, not long to go its almost the weekend x

Hi nessah and love and everyone else lurking how are you all doing? x

Afm I'm feeling much better this afternoon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake a poker widow too you poor thing, I'd normally be on bnb tonight but I'm feeling up to going to see my cousins band, so I'll be mia for a couple of hours x

Does hubby buy you something nice if he wins?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath me and my hubs were pretty fast to, lived together in 8 monthes and engaged after 11! Not as fast as you but pretty quick! When you know you know! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it depends how much he wins but he dies treat us...bought a camera for our first holiday with his winnings once! But it's bonus payday for me today so think I'll be doing the treating this weekend sadly!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was tiffin cupcake, it was just rubbish and yet it looked so good!! I am also out tonight hun so wont be bnbing!! Sorry hun!

Mrs d - are you feeling better then?

Cath - yeah he's a bog softie and I think all he's ever wanted is a wifey and kids and the whole family thing. Hopefully I think he's made the right choice with me lol. This is my ring, nothing flashy but he chose it himself and its white gold.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/C16FA4ED-49E5-4FBA-B963-FD7C5B2DD06C-6844-0000086AC1C13F1D.jpg


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake, I'm just a pool widow I dont know how you cope!!


----------



## cathgibbs

im a bike widow, OH goes out on his bike on weekends - hes going out tonight so i think i might make some cakes while hes out.

Awww Bailey that ring is lovely hun, it looks exactly like my mothers i love it!!! it suits your hand if you get what i mean? im afraid mine doesnt suit my hand! it looks really really delicate and i got really long boney fingers lmfao!! 

MrsD im glad your feeling better lovely, can you drink alcohol? if so have a few :wine: tonight, dont get :drunk: though lol!! 

Cupcake nope not engaged hun, i really want to be though!! thats true once you know you know so why put things off? i was with my ex for 2 years and he was an absolute kn*b to me and inever moved in with him or met much of his family etc, been with my Oh less than 2 weeks and i met his family lol!! what else you gonna do tonight hun? few glasses of :wine: to unwind?? did your boss say anything to you today?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey your ring is lovely and so sweet that your oh chose it by himself xx

I'm quite lucky really my dh loves boating but I get to go with him and catch some sun, but the only drawback is that whenever it is nice we have to go boating rather than just relaxing in the garden or at the beach but I can't complain x

I'm feeling much better thanks and u think I will have a couple of drinks been as I can't drive I may as well make the most of it


----------



## MrsDuck

My dh is on a neighbouring island today so I've been home alone and I'm just sitting down to an unhealthy early dinner of fish fingers and chips yumm x


----------



## cathgibbs

i love old school food MrsD!!! You should have had some beans on it aswell....nom nom nom!!! oh deffo hun!! few glasses :wine: and enjoy yourself, you deserve it xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Friday night is normally take away night but as dh isn't here and I can't drive I thought fish fingers and chips were the alternative x

What cakes are you planning on baking?


----------



## cupcake1981

Mmmm fish finger sandwiches....


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Mmmm fish finger sandwiches....

That reminds me of uni days x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

i got up at 4:30am to make OHs lunch for work, posted at 5:30am then went back to sleep lol ... I always love to sleep so can never use it as a symptoms ... so I got up at 10:50am here. One of my kitties was sitting with me a few minutes ago, neading the side of my hip. But he's taken off now. He seems to be around me more often when I'm in the 2ww, my theory is because my body is warmer.

I hope tawn hasnt updated because she's busy with her dad! Tawn we're all waiting for u!

Bailey love your ring! It looks just like the promise ring OH gave me for my birthday last year, but my diamond is much smaller.

Anyway, time for me to shower, run to the bank quickly, then come home and start cooking dinner. It's not even noon yet (well soon, it's 11:38) but I'm making lasagna and it takes forever! but OH loves it so much and I havent made it in a while. Plus I have a moutain of dishes to wash. Its crazy how two ppl can make so many dishes so quickly. I can imagine how fast it'll fill up whn we have kids! We'll wash, turn around and its full again! lol


----------



## cathgibbs

im making cupcakes with a sort of walnt whip topping yummmm their for my grandad as i havent seen him for a week xxx


----------



## fletch_W

hi ladies how are we all?

im gonna try catch up before tomorrow so i can start chatting straight away lol. but just popped on cos i did an opk the other day and yesterday at same time 2:30 and yesterdays was lighter? todays was as light as yesterdays? im worried i might have od early :( but i wil keep testing. 

:hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm lasagne, I know what you mean cooking lasagne is like cooking twice, I made half a dozen of them earlier in the week and froze them yummy x

Shellie get yourself a dishwasher I wouldn't be without mine and there is just the two of us x

Mmm cath that sounds lovely. How is your grandad and your nan? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi fletch is your ticker right are you cd12 of a 31 day cycle? I doubt you have od yet?? Keep testing I bet you get a lovely dark line in a few days time xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine lighter too fletch they do that sometimes hun just keep using them you will see them getting darker soon,promise,just keep dtd every other day.....xxxx

Mrsd you must have been on a mission cooking all them lol

He's ok thank you hun I haven't seen him since he came to mine and iv only spoke to them both once so I'm feeling rather guilty so going to POP up tomorrow and POP into my dads,he's going away for a fortnight next week,we have never been apart that much I'm so close to him I'm going to miss him loads lol how sad? 25 years old and I have to speak to him at least twice a day,what time you out hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I though if I was going to make one I might as well do a load at the same time one big batch of mince and veg x

Aw that's a lovely relationship you have xx

My uncle is picking me up at 6.30, I've just had my second shower of the day as my meds make me über hot and sticky, just getting me into practise for once I've had my radiation treatment I suppose x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw have a lovely night Mrs d will do you good!


----------



## Tawn

Hello ladies! ANY BFPS!?!!!??!!?! :)

First, let me say that I have been thinking of you all so much lately and I can't wait for my update (which I will be requesting Sunday FYI!) and the ability to find out what is going on with you all! We literally have been leaving the house every day at about half 8 in the morning and not getting back until 10:30pm when we fall into bed and then do it all over again the next day--it has been fun but EXHAUSTING! Plus I am a cheapskate and don't have 3G on my iphone so while we are out I haven't been able to sneak a quick cheeky bnb update :(

I just wanted to update just in case any of you had been wondering about my scan today (I haven't read back, I will do in a minute!!) that I am blessed and happy to say that baby is in the right place, all snug in my uterus! We were able to see the yolk sac, fetal pole and....wait for it!!..... a tiny flicker of a heartbeat! :cloud9: I am measuring right about where I should be by ovulation (rather than my ticker which is by LMP) so that is good!

My sonographer was absolutely lovely, she truly was a gem as I was so nervous going in there on the verge of tears and she had me laughing and calm throughout--refusing to count the beats per minute (in a loving way) because "what good would that do at this stage besides freaking me out" and telling me that everything just looks lovely where we are today and to be happy with that. She saw the corpus luteum on my right ovary (which was a bit small but she didn't seem concerned), which she said indicated I ovulated from the right side (non-ectopic) and my womb is nice and thick and all that jazz. 

At the end she printed pictures and I asked if I could have one and she said they were five pounds each. I was shocked at how expensive they were, and we didn't have any cash on us, so I declined. But then she called me back in a few minutes later and handed it to me saying "if anyone asks, you bought this" and we both giggled like crazy as I tried to hide it to carry it back out but I was wearing a summer/shift dress so had nowhere to put it as it was in a big cardboard case! :rofl: So I hope you don't mind, but here is our little blob (which you can't see almost anything on) with one of the little white bits bubba's heartbeat and the other long white bit the fetal pole. 

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/U-S.jpg

Hope you all are well and I am going to read back as many pages as I can now before I crash for bed as we are up at the crack of dawn to drive to Legoland for an overnight stay tomorrow! But we will be back Sunday evening and I can't wait to hear how all of you are doing! :hugs: Sorry this post was so long and self-centered :dohh: I obviously need to go back over the 50-100 or however many pages I have to be able to catch up with you all individually. But for now I am sending love and sticky :dust: to you all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that is absolutely brilliant news im so pleased for you and I'm really glad you had a nice nurse who treated you really nicely. Of course we don't mind seeing your pic in fact we would have demanded you post it if you hadn't xx

Have a lovely day at legoland chat more on Sunday xx


----------



## Poppy84

Yaaaay tawn I'm so happy for u

Congratulations hun!
That was so nice of the sonogropher to give u the photo for free


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn so so happy for you hon, fantastic news and beautiful scan picture xxxx

Mrs d hope you had a lovely evening xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Tawn that brought a tear to my eye, so happy for you :hugs::flower::thumbup::happydance: xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn!!!!!! Absolutely Amazeballs!!!!!! I am soooooooooo happy for you and your dh and ss!!!!! You must be over the moon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how was your evening without your hubby, watching whatever you wanted on tv and eating whatever you fancied? x

Cath how was your nan, grandad and your dad and did they enjoy your cupcakes? x


----------



## Tawn

Omg ladies I just spent the last hour reading back and I had tears in my eyes overwhelmed by the love and support on this thread. I honestly cannot believe how much it touched me that all of you were thinking of me and checking in for an update, now I feel awful for leaving the update so long!!!! Especially since we have been so busy and I haven't been able to bnb much..... You ladies are absolutely amazing thank you!!! :hugs:!!!!!!

And btw, mummy & Shellie I can't wait for bfp updates when I get home Sunday!!! And all you other twwers and waiting to o-ers and others, I look forward to some serious chatting next week!!! Now I must crash sooooo tired!!!! Love you ladies!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's been nice but I eat when I'm bored which is not great for someone going on holiday in 3 weeks!

Did you have a nIce eve?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes it was good but I felt sooo old. My cousin is only 15 but a fantastic guitar player and plays in various pubs and clubs but of course he is under age so needs an adult with him and he doesn't want his patents to go with him, but I obviously have slightly better street cred as he is more than happy for me to go with him. The place was filled with teenagers me and a couple of parents.

Blame your hubby for leaving you home alone, I've done nothing but eat since I've been off work too. Did you manage to find some holiday clothes?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn of course we care so much! So glad everything looks good! And we gave missed you lots and are lioking forward to you coming back next week!

Mrs d no luck with clothes yet....shopping tomorrow...


----------



## AmyB1978

YAY Tawn for good news, a good scan, a baby that is right on track, a nice sonographer, and a free photo!!!

AFM- I am actually at work right now, everyone else has gone and I am here for another 40 minutes then it is a THREE DAY WEEKEND!!! I am so excited to be gone from work for three entire days! I should probably be doing work right now as we are super short staffed and there are definitely things I could catch up on... but BNB and lucky thread is so much more fun!!!

We are going to my in-laws bright and early tomorrow morning so I am unsure how much I will be on here, just in cause I go MIA for a few days.


----------



## fletch_W

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: TTAAWWNN!! EEEEK !!!! soooooo happy for you honey!! what a sweet lady to give you a free picture! enjoy legoland and speak to you sunday evening!! :hugs:

amy yay for a three day weekend! 

mrs duck, cupcake and cath how were your days/evenings? 

i think i will wait until sunday for tawns catch up hehe. cos i have to read a good 30 or so pages too cos you ladies have been very chatty! :)

i love how close we all are and how we all genuinely care for one another. just wish we all lived closer. 

good night ladies. im just in from work so sleep is needed! but first! bd time to get rid of old spermies! speak soon xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Wow, that's pretty late for BDing, isn't it Fletch?? ^^^

TAWN!! I'm SOOOOO glad everything's looking wonderful, that bub is nestled into the right spot and growing well, and for your nice sonographer and piccie! Such great news!
Hubby wanted a cuddle this morning when he woke up but I was already on bnb and I told him he had to wait a sec cause I was just checking on how Tawn's scan went (and he's like 'who's Tawn...?'). Haha!!

Got heaps to do this afternoon to get ready for holidays (2 sleeps!! Eeek!!) so this is just a quick jump on. I also need a snooze cause I'm feeling really tired, so hopefully I'll fit that in too.

xx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn I'm so so happy for u Hun :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Amy enjoy your 3 day weekend and your time with the inlaws x

Fletch yay for late night bding x

Mummy only 2 sleeps x

Cupcake enjoy your holiday clothes shopping x

Yawn enjoy legoland x

Cheryl is ms easing off at all yet? x

Poppy are you feeling better? x

Cath how are you this morning? x

Bailey are you enjoying your time off, have you and oh done anything nice? x

Wow with everyone off and about today it's going to be quiet on here for a change


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning mrs d how's you today?

Hmmm not sure about enjoying shopping I find it generally quite traumatic! 

What are you up to today?

I think your right that it will be quiet on here today!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks x

How can you not like shopping????? I love shopping, such a shame I don't live closer I could come with you x

I thing I'm going to have a nosey around the shops today, I could do with a new handbag for work x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I just struggle to find stuff I like that suits me, plus I have the chubbs a bit at the moment so it's a bit depressing trying on stuff in bigger sizes than before!

Handbag and shoe shopping on the other hand I love!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just remember nobody sees the label xx

You need a gok wan, so you can just stay in the changing room and gok brings in things that will look gorgeous on you xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

You lot are all quiet today!

Mrs D - it's only one more sleep till testing... I'm trying not to be too excited, but it's hard. DH doesn't know I'm testing in the morning though, so if it a BFP it'll be even more special.


----------



## cupcake1981

I do need a gok wan you're right, that and an endless pot of money!

Mummy so exciting!!! I have a good feeling for you!!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I'm so excited for you and I've got everything crossed its a bfp. I won't be going to be tonight until after you test xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

What on earth is a gok wan? Sounds like something I would also love to have if he/it brings you clothes to try on so you can stay in the booth while shopping :D

And thanks Cupcake. I don't know what to think this month as I haven't really had much in the way of symptoms, so I hope I'm not upset tomorrow if it's a BFN. And I really don't want AF arriving while we're on holidays (and neither does DH to be honest!).


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> Mummy I'm so excited for you and I've got everything crossed its a bfp. I won't be going to be tonight until after you test xx

I'm glad you told me! Cause it means I'll have to get on and update either way before we head to church in the morning. Otherwise you'll be up till 2am waiting! :coffee:


----------



## MrsDuck

Gok wan is a gay bloke who styles women who don't know what styles will suit their shape. He takes them into a shop and picks out various things for them to put on, then of course gives them a complete makeover hair and makeup and the women look fantastic. He is obsessed with boobs which he calls bangers and manhandles ladies :holly: but of course gets away with it coz he's gay x


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy_2_One said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Mummy I'm so excited for you and I've got everything crossed its a bfp. I won't be going to be tonight until after you test xx
> 
> I'm glad you told me! Cause it means I'll have to get on and update either way before we head to church in the morning. Otherwise you'll be up till 2am waiting! :coffee:Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind as long as it was a bfp xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mummy don't be disheartened, does everyone have symptoms in the tww? PMA remember!!

Google Gok Wan!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I have a gay friend at work and hes always telling me my boobs are amazing! I think gay men can be a little obsessed by them, but they get away with it! My straight male friends would get a slap! x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

:rofl: STRAIGHT MEN WOULD TOTALLY GET SLAPPED!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And thanks girls. I am feeling really calm at least this TWW which is unusual for me. I was thinking today the last time I remember being so calm when I had every right to be frazzled was when I'd just had my DD! I think hormones can really calm me down, so I'm hoping that's it!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

don't have too much time to catch up as I have to go to work. booo after a week off it's sooooo hard to get myself to go! lol. Wish I didn't have to work this long weekend :(

But I did see tawn's update and wanna say yay!!!!! glad babe's doing well and in the right place :)

AFM, I had some spotting last night which made me kinda sad since last month at this point I started spotting everyday until AF arrived. It looks like it was just that little bit last night (I hope I get no more) so hope it was implantation bleeding! i had some random light cramps yesterday but they are a little bit worse today. Anyway, time for me to run now! Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Fingers crossed it was an IB Shellie! When will you be testing?

And I don't know about gok wan ladies, he wears too much black... Do you like Trinny and Susannah? Are they still on TV over there?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Poppy and Cheryl :wave: Can see you're lurking/catching up.

How are you both feeling today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I hope that's a good sign x
Trinny and susannah! Did they make it to the us?

Shellie I hope it's ib and I hope work isn't too bad x


----------



## Poppy84

Hi
Just trying to catch up haha

I'm much better thanks. Not 100% but so much better than earlier in week. Im sad that I have to go back to work on mon after 6 weeks off boooooo. 15 weeks until maternity leave though

How is everyone else? I can't wait for u to test mummy!

I hope it was ib shellie!

How r u feeling today mrs d?


----------



## fletch_W

hi ladies! today is my day off. thank goodness! just been out for a buffet breakfast with some friends we have made at church. we finally have a social life :) how sad does that sounds haha.

poppy so glad youre feeling better! 

cupcake there is a guy who comes into my club and asks if he can see my tats cos theyre lovely. he means my boobs obvs but i also have tattoos on my arms (not like kat von d i have subtle ones) lol there are some right creeps at my work ! yes bding was late last night lol but i didnt get home from work until 12 and we havent bdd for almost 2 weeks so it had to be done :)

mrs duck how are you? i also love shopping! for anything. especially house things :)

cheryl how is the sickness?

mummy! so excited for you to test! cannot WAIT to see that :bfp: !!!

tawn hope youre enjoying legoland!

bailey is it your last night shift tonight or was it last night? are you still sleeping a lot?

thurl have you ovulated yet?? im still waiting to. should be this week sometime fxd!

shelby how are you today? did you ovulate yet? i think it was you just ahead of thurl? 

amy have you got your moving in date yet?

shelliedo you have any new symptoms? when are you testing? 

cath are your opks getting any stronger??

hello everyone else i missed. its been a busy week so i apologise for forgetting anything or anyone.


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy_2_One said:


> Fingers crossed it was an IB Shellie! When will you be testing?
> 
> And I don't know about gok wan ladies, he wears too much black... Do you like Trinny and Susannah? Are they still on TV over there?

you mean trinny and tranny?:haha: they are on adverts but not on tv shows


----------



## fletch_W

shellie i just read your post! fxd for ib!! xx


----------



## thurl30

Hey everyone :wave:

How are you all doing? Lots of pages to look through chatty ones!! :) What have I missed? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies (just!!)

Shellie - fx'd it was IB, your symptoms have been sounding great so I really hope so!!

Tawn - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! I agree with Cath that is amazeballs!! I am so so happy for you!!! Enjoy legoland!!

Cheryl - hope you arent feeling too sick again today and not working too hard I hope!!

Mummy2 - update at 2am if you like I will be around coz I am on the night shift!! I am hoping to wake up tonight to your BFP!! (I will be sleeping again later until 9pm) Yay for fathers day BFP Fx'd!!!!

Mrs d - hope your neck is feeling a little bit better today hun, and I love Gok Wan!!

Cupcake - I hate shopping, I am the same with I can never fin stuff in my size (I'm like a weeble, short and top heavy but average sized so all stuff for petite people is like size 6!!!). Plus I get really irritated with people in town, I get shopping rage lol!!

Poppy - glad you are feeling a little better hun, take care of yourself xxxx

Cath - are you still going to the wedding tonight?

Fletch - hows hubbys tally wacker doing, did you manage to bd ok?

Everyone else I hope you are all well, Shelby, thurl, ttcbabyisom, dani and Amy xxxx

Well I had an interesting evening......I have decided I am not going anywhere where everyone will be drinking again during this pregnancy. Its not that I wanted a drink, but drunk people are soooooo irritating lol!! Thankfully we were home by 12 though so it was ok, I am just so tired today which is good really coz I am going back to bed at 4pm before my night shift. 
The meal was nice though, I had the mushroom with cheddar lol. But I have to say the whole evening wasnt very pregnancy friendly coz everyone was up on the dance floor danicing and I was just sat like a bit of a lemon coz I was feeling a bit sicky and had heartburn lol!! But it was good to see my mum really enjoy her birthday pressie from me.
Right, oh is making us all a lovely cooked brunch and then we are off to a fund raiser for the dog adoption place where my parents got their dog a few months ago.

Once again Tawn I am so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and my ex husbands mum was on trinny and susannah and they came to my parents pub to film parts of it, on my birthday and made me do what they wanted for filming and then susannah "bought the drinks" for everyone (for the cameras) and forgot mine when it was my birthday, so needless to say I hate trinny and susannah!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Fletch :wave:

Gotta love you and leave you. DH needs his hair cut and I have washing to do as well...

Nighty night x


----------



## fletch_W

hubbys tally wacker is grand thanks. much better after last nights bding too. looks like he just needed to get rid of his man juices to take the swelling down. sorry if thats tmi but hes all better now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, nothings tmi on here fletch, and glad to hear it hun xx


----------



## AmyB1978

fletch_W said:


> amy have you got your moving in date yet?

No exact move in date yet, it will be on or around Sept 28th.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I can't sleep. I'm so nervous about the morning :(


----------



## fletch_W

:( dont be nervous mummy! do you have any hot chocolate? that always helps me relax. or take a hot bath and read a book? xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Already brushed my teeth, lol. And I'm in bed and 'reading' bnb, does that count? :D I have a bit of a headache, so might get up and have some panadol actually. I'm sure sleep wil find me soon enough... Thanks lovely xx


----------



## fletch_W

i hate when im tired and what a hot choc and iv brushed my teeth lol. gets me really angry. yes reading bnb counts haha! i was gonna take up reading but my hours reading on a night is on my phone on here :haha:
aw i hope you drop off soon. me and hubby are off for a wander around the village cos were bored haha xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbaby how dark was your bfp? and did you take your other tests with fmu? could you post them so we can have a look? im sorry i cant help with temps cos iv never done them. maybe you have a dodgy batch of tests? :hugs: xx


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:

Oh hun. I can completely understand u being so upset. That's so confusing!

Were they the same brand of tests? Hopefully u will get answers when u have blood work done


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I can see you still lurking go to sleep we want to see your bfp when you wake up haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh ttcbaby I'm so sorry how awful, I'm not surprised you are upset I hope you get some answers from your bloodwork on Tuesday but in the meantime have you used different brands of tests? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy I'm glad you are feeling better even if you aren't 100% back to normal yet. I can't believe the kids are back to school already that holiday has gone quickly xx

Fletch I'm glad hubby's tally wacker is ok now and yay for making new friends at church x

Bailey your time off has gone quick too, does that mean you were filmed on trinny and susannah? x

I couldn't find any nice bags in town so im having a look online, failing that I'm in the UK in a couple of weeks time for the Southampton boat show and a family party so I'll be able to do some shopping then yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ttcbabyisom I am so sorry, that must be horrible! Were they with fmu? What brand were they and were they all the same? Maybe try some others, I dont know what to say hun, I hope the bloods on Tuesday will shed some more light for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Mrs d yeah I am back at work tonight and then off again tomorrow (kind of as I only finish at 8am) then my last 12 hour shift is monday 9am til 9pm then off again tuesday lol. My work load is weird!!

Mummy2 - I hope you are sleeping!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ttcbabyisom I'm sorry Hun hope ur bloods show different xxx


----------



## fletch_W

where are you busy ladies? hope youre all having a lovely day. the weather here has been so lovely and warm so we took a walk to b&m and got some more housey things. were having friends over for tea so been on a mass clean and now im bored! hope youre all okay! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone been busy busy today not hugely successful on the shopping front :(

Ttc baby so sorry, hope your blood work shows something different tho??

Mrs d you will be near me for the boat show I am in Portsmouth just down the road!

Sorry not got time for proper catch up as our for Thai with hubs in a mo! Will try an catch up properly later on 

X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, 

Well I have been asleep for a while, was hoping to sleep longer but I just couldnt so I am just waiting to go to work now.

Hopefully I will be able to get on here on my phone whilst at work but sometimes the reception is bad but need to come see mummy2's BFP, got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening everyone

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx

It's been a quiet one for me today except for a little trot around town, cupcake I didn't do much better with shopping today, I think coz I had hubby with me, so I only bought some cropped trousers which were half price in the sale

Only a couple of hours til mummy poas, fingers crossed for a bfp x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo for bad shopping trips ladies!

Its bad that I feel tired already isnt it?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh dear and you've got a night shift to do, I hope it's a nice quiet one so that you can relax xx

Is anyone watching the x factor? Those poor children watching their mother make a fool of herself


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much... I can't wait for mummy to test...x

Mrs d I'm watching hubby play his Xbox :(

Bailey poor thing having to work...cx

Fletch and cupcake how u ladies doing?xx

Well I'm still sick and really tired me and hubby are going to the Hilton tomor for dinner bed breakfast so I hope I can eat something. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I am watching it, just at that point coz I had recorded it so I can skip adverts.

Oooh lord those poor kids, although they did still go with her, I would have refused lol!!
My dad is tone deaf but think he can sing and i just tell him he's rubbish lol

It should be a really easy shift, nights usually are coz everyones asleep, its just changes and cleaning jobs, last time I watched the film Rumour Has It (good film), its just the staying awake that is hard work lol


----------



## MrsDuck

You not playing too?

Ooh the Hilton lovely, for a special occasion?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Welll... While I think I might be able to see the slightest hint of something, I'm actually really sure this test is absolutely negative. Good thing I have other pressies planned for DH for Fathers' day :(

Sorry ladies, but thanks to those of you who stayed up waiting x 

Ttc - I hope bloods are more conclusive for you and that your bean is just being sneaky :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

No he's playing golf... No hubby was moaning cos we haven't done anything since I've been pg so just going to plz him lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mummy2 dont give up hope!! You are only 10dpo so it may just be too early, I didnt get mine til 12dpo xxxxx

Cheryl kick him off the xbox, pregnant lady rights, you are growing his child (my argument to my oh when he upstes me or I want something lol)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad it'll be an easy shift x

Mummy what are you doing awake its only 5.45am for you x


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I'm not too bothered really means I can sneak on here. X


----------



## baileybubs

CherylC3 said:


> No he's playing golf... No hubby was moaning cos we haven't done anything since I've been pg so just going to plz him lol..x

Aww cheryl you are really ill with ms, exhausted and growing another human in your body!! You are entitled to do nothing/whatever you want hun, I hope it isnt too tiring for you and you enjoy it xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I can't wait till the ms passes and I glow lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we all tried posting at the same time!

Oh mummy it's still really early don't lose hope x

That's nice Cheryl and I hope you feel well enough to eat x

Ladies you've only got 9 months to use preggo as an excuse for absolutely everything so make sure you use it as much as possible xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy how come you are up soooo early? x


----------



## MrsDuck

You'll be glowing before you know it hun x


----------



## baileybubs

I intend to mrs d lol!! He has a "Blokes guide to pregnancy" book and theres a bit in it that says

All relationships are 50-50 right, well whilst she is carrying, protecting and growimg your child, she is doing 100% of the work in the parenting section, so you need to do 100% in every other section of life, including tidying, cleaning, loving, being understanding and basically doing every whim she desires

And I pointed it out to him, and a bloke wrote that book!!


----------



## baileybubs

And yeah cheryl I am sure you will be glowing soon.

You are up early mummy2!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy ur prob too early Hun..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I love that quote I think I'll print it ready to give my dh when I fall pg x


----------



## baileybubs

Yes you all should!! I know it takes two people to initially make the baby but after that its all on us so at least they can do is appreciate just what we are sacrificing and how hard it is for us and treat us accordingly lol!!

My oh now seems to understand that and tomorrow I am getting sunday lunch cooked for me lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh what's he cooking? A big Sunday roast? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yep, roast beef with loads of veggies and homemade yorkies, yay!! He's off work for a week so I am expecting a week of all the houswork being done and loads of food being cooked for me coz I'm still working all week lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

MrsDuck said:


> Mummy how come you are up soooo early? x

I just couldn't sleep Mrs D (and still can't). I feel like someone just ruined Christmas. It feels awful :( I think I'd built this up too much and now I'm just really hurt by a BFN today. Another day would be fine, but today really sucks.


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mummy2 I'm so sorry, I really hope its just too early for a bfp yet. Dont give up hope xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mummy :hugs: PMA Hun just wait a few days. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Yep, roast beef with loads of veggies and homemade yorkies, yay!! He's off work for a week so I am expecting a week of all the houswork being done and loads of food being cooked for me coz I'm still working all week lol

Mmm I really fancy a roast beef dinner now, and yours will be soooo good as your oh is a chef x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, he may work every evening and every weekend but at least sometimes it pays off being with a chef lol!!
The beef is already marinating in gralic, rosemary and mustard yum!!

Right ladies, Ive gotta get ready for work. I will probably be back on here in an hour if I am bored lol. If not I will catch up tomorrow. Have a good night ladies and enjoy fathers day mummy2, dont forget PMA hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy_2_One said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Mummy how come you are up soooo early? x
> 
> I just couldn't sleep Mrs D (and still can't). I feel like someone just ruined Christmas. It feels awful :( I think I'd built this up too much and now I'm just really hurt by a BFN today. Another day would be fine, but today really sucks.Click to expand...

Aw mummy I'm so sorry we all hyped it up too, but we were so hoping you were going to get a fathers day bfp, but don't give up its really early, give it another couple of days and I'm sure you will see a beautiful line xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds lovely bailey mmm. I hope work is ok and goes quickly xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone, I did say hello earlier but I don't think anyone was around, hope you're all doing ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl :wave: how are you? What have you been up to lately?


----------



## Poppy84

Oh mummy I'm sorry ur so upset. It is still early though remember. Keeping my fingers crossed for u


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mummy I'm so sorry you got a BFN tonight buys still early as the ladies say....there's still time for a line to appear....didn't you say you thought you saw sonething on there?

Bailey hope works doesn't drag too much! I love that extract you posted will be buying hubs that book I think!


----------



## thurl30

Hi Mrs Duck :wave: I have been so busy at work this week, even tonight I have been out shopping at the supermarket for our works tuck box :dohh:

How are you and everyone else? what has been happening here? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Thurl! :wave:

Are you ok? You been very quiet lately!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you have been really busy at work, we've missed you on here x

I'm not the best person to update you my memory is poo, you need cupcake or bailey but I'll give it a go I'm sure I will make mistakes so please nobody shout at me, but please do correct me x

Cheryl is still suffering with bad ms but is having a lovely lunch at the Hilton with hubby tomorrow

Tawn has family visiting at the moment but has been on here briefly to update us on her scan yesterday and bubs is nestled very nicely in the correct place this time

Mummy tested today as its fathers day in the us unfortunately it was bfn but she is only 10dpo so still very early

Bailey is working hard as ever all is good with baby and her oh is cooking her a lovely roast beef dinner tomorrow

Fletch has been doing lovely charitable things for homeless people etc with her church. Her poor hubby hurt his tally wacker but is now on the road to recovery and is able to dtd again luckily

Cupcake is waiting on her holiday jabs then can ttc and is going to make a holiday baby

Cath and fletch are poas waiting to O

Shellie will be testing soon

Poppy has been ill but is on the road to recovery now

Ttcbaby had her bfp but for some reason is now getting a bfn on tests but is having bloodworks done on Tuesday so hopefully will get some good news then

Amy has her offer accepted on her house and is moving at the end of September

I'm still recovering after surgery and still can't move my neck but can't wait to get back to ttc

I'm now getting stuck its late and I'm having brain fade someone help!

Xxx

Where are you now in your cycle thurl?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d you underestimate yourself you have a good memory! 

Lol AFM I will hopefully ovulate end of this week beginning of next so will either have AF or a BFP whilst I'm on holiday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks, i did better than i expected (i think) x

I've got everything crossed for you that it will be a bfp x


----------



## cupcake1981

You did great!

Lol I will be very lucky to catch first try....but if I get AF on holiday at least I will be able to take full advantage of my all inclusive! It will be strange packing tampons and HPTs in my suitcase tho! x


----------



## thurl30

Wow Mrs D that's some memory, thank you for that :) How is your recovery going? I think you are so strong a positive, and hopefully it won't be long until you're back ttc :hugs:

Tawn I am so so pleased to hear your beanie is in the right place, this is going to be your rainbow :hugs:

Ttc I am really sorry to hear you're getting negative tests, it's very strange, perhaps you could go and have a blood test to see what your levels are, sending you lots of :hugs:

Cheryl and Poppy hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Fletch that's lovely to be directly involved with charity, hope this cycle is going ok for you :hugs:

Cupcake :thumbup: for the holiday baby :hugs:

Shellie good luck hun :hugs:

Amy congrats on the house, very exciting :hugs:

Bailey hope you enjoy your dinner tomorrow :hugs:

Mummy sorry to hear you got a bfn, it's so tough, sending you lots of :hugs:

Mrs D I'm on CD17 today, I didn't O last cycle so I'm not sure what's going to happen this cycle, I have had a few pinching pains in my right side tonight so you never know, will see what my temps do! This whole ttc thing is so tough, I have made one big step though and booked a doctors appt for 15th Sept, I'm going to talk to them about my suspcions over pcos. 

I'm off to bed in a bit so if I don't catch you on here again tonight then hopefully will catch you tomorrow night night :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it might look odd if you get searched at customs haha

You never know, I think poppy and Cheryl caught first month after their mcs (auto correct on my phone just changed mcs to McDonalds haha) and I caught first month of trying back in December x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl are you just temping or are you using opks too? Yup this ttc malarkey is sooo tough. Maybe you just missed O? It can't harm hun having a chat to your dr, hopefully he can give you some answers xx

Night night x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think Amy did to. Bailey was a couple of cycles I think....I'm hopefully optimistic but there are others whose turn it is first! I take a little comfort in the fact that the first month that we did it several times in ov week we caught, whereas b4 we'd not really bothered when we did it....fxd...


----------



## MrsDuck

I think this is going to be a busy month for bfps, fingers crossed x

Right I'm off to bed, night night girlies xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night night Hun x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

So sorry ttcbabyisom... i hope ur blood tests give you a stright answer. 

have a good night shift bailey!

Mummy2 it's still really early. That's why I think I'm waiting until Tuesday. I'll be either 11 or 12 DPO.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Duck for the recap. Helped me catch up. I've been around but lurking and busy with DH and the guys. I play host alot with football season being here. :) 

Duck: I'm so glad... You are recovering well. Can't wait for you to get to TTC! :)

Mummy: I agree 10dpo is early. Don't give up, I stilll feel like this month is the one. :hugs:

Fletch: I'm still watching for your BFP! I can't wait for it to be your turn. :hugs:

Tawn: So, glad this baby isn't in your tube. It's your forever, I just know it! :)

Cheryl: Lunch with DH at the Hilton. I'm envious. :)

Poppy and I both got BFP's first cycle after first AF. :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Great job catching everyone up Mrs D! The only thing wrong with mine was that I'm in Australia, not the US :)

Hi Leinz! How are you doing and how is bub? Was your dental visit ok in the end?


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummy: I was wondering about that. Because Father's Day here in the US is the 3rd Sunday of June. Is your Father's day Sept. 1 every year?

Thanks for asking about me. I'm doing great and so is bubs! :) Dentist is still ongoing, another consult Thursday. If they won't extract, I'm getting a deep cleaning and waiting till after bubs gets here.


----------



## thurl30

Morning everyone

Mrs D I'm just temping this cycle, I have spent so many cycles taking opk's every day and getting stressed because they were all negative, I just thought I would relax a bit more about it now particularly as my chart doesn't show any O last cycle, will see what my doc says. I thought if I didn't O then I wouldn't get an AF, but I do get AF so I don't really understand any of it :shrug:

How is everyone else this morning? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Thurl, is your dic investigating you for PCOS? 

Where is everyone today?


----------



## thurl30

Hi cupcake

I'm going to ask her to, I haven't seen a doctor about anything to do with fertility before, so I'm excited and nervous, but I think it's time now because nothing is happening.

How are you doing hun? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's a good idea, I'm sure it will help either way! 

I'm ok thanks, waiting to ov now! Gonna start the SMEP tomorrow!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I you there hun, hope you are ok after your night shift! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone :wave:

Sorry mummy not sure why I said US of course you are in oz???? Sorry I must have been having a blonde moment x

Thurl I don't blame you for not using opks if they stress you out. I hope all goes well at the drs and they give you some answers x

Leinz I hope all goes well on Thursday if they won't extract at the moment do you have to keep going back for deep cleans instead til bubs gets here? x

Cupcake how are you hun? x

bailey how was your night shift, all quiet I hope so you got to relax x

Afm I've spent the morning at the beach photographing and videoing dh and a group of my family having a go at paddle boarding which it just like standing up on a surfboard and using a paddle to push yourself forward. It's cloudy here but the sea was flat calm x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake what do you do to smep?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Yes I was here earlier Cupcake, reading up but I decided I needed a cup pf tea and cheese on toast lol!

Hi mrs d! :hi: hope you are well today, oh is currently making the Sunday lunch yay!!!

Thurl hi hun how are you? I dont blame you either for not using opks they did stress me out a bit. I had said I was giving them up after my last cycle, but got my BFP. I was a bit more relaxed in my last cycle though.

Leinzlove - Hope everything goes well with the dental appointment hun, must feel like its dragging for you now though

AFM - my night shift was good but bad. The agency staff that I was working with was so lovely and really helpful, she was chatting to me all night about my degrees and why I am working at that job and how I should try working for an agency. I have decided its a really good idea and will do that once I finish maternity, or if god forbid the worst happens again I will be leaving there as soon as I can. I am just so sick of the bitchiness at my work, the cow worker has been given a disciplinary and was crying the other day apparently, going round telling everyone that it was all my fault she got it (when there were loads of other incidents she got it for) and some people are believing her. One member of staff said to my deputy "I hear XXXXXX got a disciplinary because of that Bailey, not on is it". Now apparently my deputy put her straight but I doubt it, she's all talk but really she backs down in real life, she hasnt got the confidence she needs to be a deputy. I know the cow worker is leaving soon but when I hear that other staff are all bitching about it it just makes me hate working there. What kind of place do I work in where you cant act like a member of management without people slagging you off behind your back for being "mean". Oh well, nevermind, at the most I'll only be there another 5 months.
As for the rest of the night, I was so tired, I will not be doing a night shift voluntarily again. I feel like crap today, my eyes are stinging, I have a headache and then I have pregnancy symptoms on top of that lol!! Sore :holly: !!!!
And one of my residents had a massive seizure in the night and was distressd.
And another nearly choked on their own saliva!! It was not a fun shift.
I am considering staying off tomorrow, I know they would be short staffed but the way I feel right now I dont care, no-one cared that I helped out last night and no-one cares about all the bitching they do about me so why should I care if they are short staffed tomorrow?

Ok rant over!! Hope you are all feeling better than me!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey bad night at work hun! Sounds really stressful! You put up with a lot! Its good for you to feel like you have options tho, and like you say you'll be outta there in 5 months!

Mrs d that sounds like a lovely morning! I'm not doing much today, just pottering really! Do you remember that choc cake I made for work a couple of weeks ago, well it's my friends turn tomorrow and shes NEVER baked a cake b4 do she's coming here for me to supervise (I can't help it's against the rules!)....it's rainy and horrid here, I was gonna go shopping again but am hibernating instead!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey you poor thing :hugs: I don't blame you I'd feel the same, if they don't appreciate all that you do they must be stupid. I would leave them in the lurch tomorrow and give yourself time to rest and recover xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that sounds nice cupcake as long as you get to eat some of the cake x

Are you a beachy/boaty person too as you live on the coast?


----------



## thurl30

Ah Bailey it sounds rubbish, to be honest I wouldn't expose yourself to much stress and if you feel crap then don't go in :hugs:

Cupcake good luck with smep, I tried that but it couldn't work for me because I don't think I ovulated, it does have a fab success rate though so go for it hun, sending lots of :dust:

I'm doing loads of housework today, and keep popping on the laptop to try and get some paralympic games tickets, not managed to yet though :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl, I really need to do some housework but as soon as I start that will be it my dh won't do anything so I'm not rushing into it :winkwink: What events are you trying to get tickets for? Did you go to see any of the Olympics?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I am going to see how I feel tonight, if I dont feel better I am not going in, I am not bothered about the money that I lose (coz we dont get sick pay) I just always feel guilty about leaving people in the lurch and the care my residents get, but me and the baby are more important right now and I am getting myself all upset thinking about going in and working with that bitch thats slagging me off to everyone. I cant stand the thought of it and I feel so tired right now I cant imagine doing a 12 hour shift tomorrow.

Cupcake - aw that sounds like fun!! I wish I could do some baking today, it always cheers me up but oh is busy cooking away.

Mrs d - is it a rubbish rainy day where you are?

Thurl - oooh I hope you manage to get some tickets, that would be lovely!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bailey sorry u had a crappy shift! 

Hope everyones having a good day!

AFM, i thought about testing today and almost did but decided it was a bad idea. Im 10 or 9 DPO so i would likely be disappointed. I think im waiting til tuesday morning. Back to work i go now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I don't blame you hun x
No it's not raining here just overcast but it's nice and warm

Shellie I hope work goes ok. You were probably right not to test just yet, fingers crossed for when you do x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I like the beach a lot it's nice living here as we are 10 mins from the seaside or 15 mibs from green countryside!

SMEP is the sperm meets egg plan:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Can't hurt to give it a try i think it's pretty much what the girls on here have done anyway but cos I'm a Virgo I like structure!


----------



## baileybubs

Shellie well done on the patience!! I was too scared to see a bfn so I didn't test til 12dpo too! FX'd for you!! Did the spotting stop?

Cupcake - I really want to bake now coz of your talk about baking lol, might make summat with my oh after Sunday lunch. That might be nice and fun for us!!

Mrs d it's quite warm here actually. I'm guessing summers well and truly gone boo! I'm sure I suffer from SAD coz I hate it when it's not sunny. It could snow and then be clear skies and I'd be happy even if it was freezing, it's the brightness that I can't live without!!! Damn clouds!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love baking cakes but I hate cooking dinner am I a bit weird??

I'm the same as you I'm sure I suffer with SAD. I suppose living on a little island so I spend a lot of time at the beach or on the water so as soon as summer ends I feel miserable

So the smep plan is basically every other day then as soon as positive opk 3 days in a row then stop for a day then one last try. God I'm knackered just thinking about it. Is it just me or does each month begin as a laugh and you are nice and enthusiastic then as the month goes on and you are still bding every other day and still wishing for that bloody positive opk it just becomes more and more like hard work???

Bring it on.......6 months to go!


----------



## cupcake1981

I must admit mrs d it does seem like a lot of bding.....for us anyway! I do feel shatterd thinking about it but I wanna give each cycle the best chance possible....I'm hoping the preseed will help when Im less in the mood!


----------



## thurl30

Mrs D I would definately take it slow with the housework because I reckon dh needs more time to learn how to do it :)

I haven't managed to get tickets yet, I reckon it's unlikely but I'm going to try all week to get ticket for next saturday, I would really love athletics but to be honest I would take anything just to get to go, I never managed to go to the olympics so it's last chance saloon.

Shellie sending you lots of luck :dust:


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake I couldn't cope without pre seed, we use it all the time now becuase every 2 or 3 days can be pretty time consuming, we have quite frequent 'pre seed quickies' :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I know what you mean us too. I think I'll get some preseed ready to try, everyone seems to say good things about it, and if it give those spermies more fertile cm to swim through then it's got to be worth a go x



thurl30 said:


> Mrs D I would definately take it slow with the housework because I reckon dh needs more time to learn how to do it :)

:rofl: lol I couldn't agree more xx

Do you just apply for the tickets online?

Good luck x


----------



## MrsDuck

Preseed quickies haha I love it!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Thanks for the good vibes ladies. Wish i had as much hope myself! Bailey the spotting did stop, although i did have the tiniest bit last night but it was from bding. OH was a little rough lol lol. My boobs hurt too but i think its also a result of the bding. He loves to grab em! And i dont mind lol Lol sorry for the TMI! Also feeling gassey today. Might be the lasagna as OH has been too. But then again he's always gassey lol anyway my lunch is done back to work!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, Shellie I love how you are coming up with all these other reasons for what sound like definate symptoms but I understand why, I did the same thing, its like a natural protection against the disappointment of the dreaded BFN. 

Yes ladies you should all get preseed!!

Preseed quickies thurl lol!! 

Well had sunday lunch and I didnt like it. My oh put redcurrant jelly in the gravy so it was too sweet, rosemary on the potatoes so they were too herby and overcooked the beef (coz apparently I'm not allowed it pink!) so it was to tough. And his yorkshires were too oily lol!! Not that I've told him any of that I just think sometimes chefs get carried away with adding seasoning and flavours when all I wanted was a good old roast dinner like my mum used to make lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey that must have been a huge disappointment after setting your taste buds up for a scrummy roast beef dinner. Did he make a nice desert to make up for it? x


----------



## Tawn

Hello Chatterbugs! I am back in the land of the Wifi and absolutely shattered from the past week's shenanigans! It was so fun having my dad and his gf round, though, and they were so happy to find out we were pg and to be here for the scan that it is all worth being this knackered :) 

I do wish the timing could have been better though, because week 6 was hitting me really hard with regards to exhaustion and I was waking up after 8 hours still absolutely pooped so I wasn't the most fun traveling companion I could be this week as being that tired often made me grumpy--which I feel bad about. 

Thanks to MrsDuck's summary, and me reading back as many pages as I could I feel pretty caught up with you all now though, which is good!

MrsD- glad you are recovering slowly but surely. You got the right idea by not doing the housework quite yet, I am proud of you hun ;) I read back loads but don't think I heard if you did actually get your staples and stitches out Tuesday? As well as your calcium results? Update please, I've been thinking about you!

Cath, how much fun are you having peeing on sticks now! And knowing that you get to ttc for real this month! So excited to see your OPK pics, you better be posting them!

Bailey, ugghhhh you work drama makes ME frustrated! They sound like drama queens, but it does tend to be like that in professions dominated by women :roll: I hope you are feeling a bit better this evening and that your roast was delicious!

Cheryl, you poor thing with all this MS! Just think how worth it it all will be though, when you hold your rainbow in your arms! :hugs: I hope your night out with DH was fun!

Mummy, so sorry about your bfn and that it got you down :hugs: like you said, you think you saw a shadow and at 10dpo that is likely all it would be anyway! So I still have complete faith that your bfp is around the corner....the only problem is you will be off on hols! You will have to keep us updated hun! PS: I laughed out loud at your comment about telling your DH "I gotta see Tawn's update" :haha: The one night we got home before 10-10:30pm and I rushed upstairs to the laptop my DH asked me what I was doing and I said, I want to check in on the girls!!!!! He just shook his head and said "you're cute, baby" like patting a child or a crazy person on the head LOL I feel so lucky this group genuinely cares about each other so much! That is why I am not giving up on your BFP until the evil witch shows!

Cupcake, SMEP sounds like a perfect idea! I know it will help you catch the eggy this month! Every other day is a perfect routine, and hopefully it will help to stop you from burning out (I know the one month we tried to do it more than every other day I began dreading dtd! :haha:) Have fun and catch that eggy!

Poppy, sorry summer holiday is over for you, but YAY for only 15 weeks till maternity leave! That will absolutely FLY by! EEK! Also glad you are starting to feel better!

Shelby, where are you at in your TWW hun? What day are you planning on testing!

Thurl, sounds like you have been really busy hun! I hope your doctor can give you some peace of mind either way with regards to PCOS or ttc. I think it is a great first step that you made the appt, I know it must be nerve wracking but exciting at the same time! What day is your appt so we can hope for an update hun?

Shellie, your symptoms sound really good hun! I was hoping to come back to some BFPs, but I am actually glad that WHEN they start rolling in next week I will be here to properly congratulate you!

Ttcbabyisom, massive :hugs: hun. Please keep us updated on Tuesday and I will keep you in my thoughts and send loads of sticky :dust: your way!

Leinz, glad you and Zoella are doing wonderfully! I hope your next consult goes better than the last!

Maryanne, how are you hun? Where are you in your cycle? You have been very quiet lately!

OK, if I missed anyone please don't be offended, my brain feels like a bowl full of jelly right now!


----------



## baileybubs

No his mum made egg custard but coz shes on a diet she hardly put any sugar in it, and my oh had promised to make me lemon posset and he didnt. Gutted. Really disappointed, feel like poo and cant be bothered with anything lol


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn!!! :hi: glad to see you back and I feel you on the tiredness......roll on 2nd tri for so many reasons lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Tawn is back!

Thurl preseed quickies I love it!!! Nothing wrong with a quickie....it's efficient!

Bailey sorry your dinner wasn't good :( always disappointing! My hubs is a bit like that, wants to add loadsa stuff to make it fancy but sometimes all you want is a good old fashioned roast like mums like you say!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn please tell me you made notes and wasn't able to remember all that. You are the one that is meant to have preggo brain but I couldn't remember half as much xx

It's great to have you back and I'm glad you enjoyed having your dad visiting even if you are now pooped x

Yup I did get my stitches out Tuesday and it has been so tempting to pick my scabs but I've been quite good only picking off the loose bits when I get out of the shower in the morning. It's healing quite well although still quite swollen at the front making me look like I have a double chin! I'll post a pic later when I'm on the pc.

Are you having any ms symptoms or are you escaping with just tiredness?


----------



## Tawn

LOL preseed quickies! DH doesn't like quickies very much, but sometimes they just do the trick don't they ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn....who has time for anything else when they work full time and have to be up early for work! ;)


----------



## Tawn

Nope MrsD, that was all by memory! LOL, like I said, you all can feel sorry for my hubby during our arguments ;)

Oh god, the itching must be horrendous! You poor thing! If it were me they would have to put one of those dog collar plastic cones on me because I wouldn't be able to help myself from scratching :rofl:

My ms is reasonable I would say. I have waves of it throughout the day (and sometimes in the middle of the night to wake me up) mostly before eating breakfast right when I get out of bed, but it is pretty tolerable and I have only gagged a few times, so I am not going to complain. 

Tbh, my dad took us out to eat SO MUCH while he was here that I feel thoroughly stuffed and can't stomach the idea of eating any time soon! LOL I think I will skip dinner tonight as the thought of food puts me off, I asked DH to go to the shop and get tons of fresh fruit and veg because all of our pub and restaurant meals this last week has been SO HEAVY on my tummy


----------



## Tawn

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol Tawn....who has time for anything else when they work full time and have to be up early for work! ;)

Oh god, I know! Sometimes I would like more of a quicky cause DH works a split shift and I feel guilty keeping him up late when he has to wake up at 4:30am for work the next morning! :dohh: DH says that if he is going to do something, he is going to do it RIGHT! :haha: I can't believe I am complaining about that, lol! Most women would be complaining about the OPPOSITE!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

to all of my wonderful people on here who have responded to both my good news last week and my horrible news this week...sorry for not responding yet to any comments you have posted...i'll go through here and read them soon and if anyone on here can shed some light on what might have happened to me, I'd appreciate it. One thing's for sure, i won't be trusting the evil peestick anymore...in the future, i guess I'll just resort to the blood test right away if I think I might be preggers...this is the most awful feeling...i never thought I'd get so many positive hpt's and then it be false...??? So confusing.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw ttcbaby don't know what to say to you sweetheart, so sorry xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww ttcbabyisom I am so sorry hun. All I can think is it was a chemical, which is horrible hun. Perhaps the baby implanted but just wasnt meant to be. I dont know what to say to make you feel better hun but I really hope you are ok and that you continue to ttc. Big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> ttcbaby how dark was your bfp? and did you take your other tests with fmu? could you post them so we can have a look? im sorry i cant help with temps cos iv never done them. maybe you have a dodgy batch of tests? :hugs: xx

bfp's were really dark so that's why so confusing how they were so early and then tapered off to nothing. Yes, did take with fmu and also smu...i posted them when i first told my news...i'll try to find them again...i didn't several different types, don't think they're dodgy...think i'm just not pregnant anymore...completely confused by it though...only explanation i can come up with is maybe a chemical? who knows...i'll be drilling my doc with questions though starting Tuesday


----------



## Tawn

Awww ttcbabyisom, so sorry hun. I am so sorry to say that it must have been a chemical. Your lines weren't squinters at all (I remember from seeing them before AND I just went back and looked) and you got pregnant on a digi so you definitely were pregnant. :hugs: Sometimes life just isn't fair! :cry:

They say that chemical pregnancies are usually chromosome issues or something like that, where the baby didn't get to start forming properly. I know that doesn't make it any better or easier, but they do say that it is just extremely "unlucky" and that it shouldn't affect future fertility at all. Again, my thoughts are with you and I hope you get your forever baby as soon as you are up for ttc again.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Poppy84 said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Oh hun. I can completely understand u being so upset. That's so confusing!
> 
> Were they the same brand of tests? Hopefully u will get answers when u have blood work doneClick to expand...

Yes, very confusing. Ugh. I did a FRER and a Clear blue digi and a few hcg strips, internet cheapies. all were positive at the same time and then negative at same time. Don't think blood work will tell me anything good...started my period last night/this morning. :-(


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with what Tawn said hun, it really does sound like a chemical but that wont affect your fertility or chances off ttc in future or having a healthy baby next time you get a BFP hun xxxxxxxxxxx (sorry I have realised I say hun a lot, its meant affectionately!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh ttcbaby I'm so sorry your period arrived, I agree with the others a chemical, early mc would be my guess which is horrible, I really feel for you. The fact all those hpts were positive including the digi you definitely were pregnant, but for whatever reason bubs wasn't able to grow. It's heartbreaking and so not fair. Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## thurl30

Aaaaargh my dh annoys me sometimes, I managed to get on the Paralympics site just as the athletics were released for next Saturday evening, and I wanted to go but dh was doing the whole I don't know thing because he wants day and not evening, so then I just thought forget what he says and just buy the tickets, and they had all sold out!!! :dohh:

Tawn good to see you back, glad you had a lovely time with your family, and good to hear your ms isn't too bad :)

Bailey sorry to hear your dinner wasn't quite right, I agee with you chefs get far too carried away with the whole 'seasoning' thing :haha:

ttc I am so so sorry to hear what's happened, the same thing happened o me hun it's horrible, thinking of you :hugs:

Mrs D I didn't realise you had your stitches out, that's great, well done on resisting the urge though because that's so tough to do :)

Oh and Tawn my appt isn't until 15th Sept, I'm so nervous because I'm really overweight at the moment so that's why I haven't bothered to go before, I already know what they will say, but regardless of my weight I still deserve to know if I have pcos or not I think, weight on on Wednesday too eek :wacko:

I'm going for a pamper myself bath, I feel shattered today, I will probably pop on again later to see what you're all up to, but if I don't manage to then lovely speaking to you all again :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing thurl was that the last chance to buy any tickets or can you try for tickets for another event?

Enjoy your pampering bath and it's been nice having you back on our chatty thread, don't stay away for so long next time :winkwink: xx

Keep us posted on how your appointment goes x

Tawn I can't believe you did all that from memory, you must have been an elephant in your former life haha x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath, fletch you've both been very quiet this weekend I hope you are both ok xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc baby Ive not had a Chem so can't really comment but it does sound like that. I hope you are ok hun and will be back ttc this cycle xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thurl enjoy your bath, I wish we had a bath sometimes, but we only have a shower :(.

I've been enjoying lots of egg related food today....runny poached eggs for brunch and carbonara now! Yummy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry preggo ladies but mmm runny eggs, I had a naughty bacon and runny egg butty at the beach this morning yum x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yum I'm making the most of it while I can! 

Are you back at work this week mrs d? Are you getting bored at home yet? X


----------



## baileybubs

mmmmm runny eggs, I do miss them lol

Aw ladies my oh has just told me that I am not going to work tomorrow, I started crying earlier coz i am tired and stressed and he says I need to stay at home a rest and relax. I'll still feel so guilty though because I think we have just enough staff with me and I'm on a 12 hour shift, i dont know what to do, its not like I have morning sickness or anything just feel exhausted and drained and poop. Sorry for keep banging on about it ladies


----------



## thurl30

had my bath, it was lovely and I feel throughly warmed through, I figured that if I am going to ovulate then it will be about now, so I need to put the whole cold feet = cold uterus thing to the test! :)

Bailey don't go in tomorrow, honestly getting stressed isn't worth it, you just need to put yourself first at the moment hun :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Oh and I can't join in with the love for runny eggs, I don't like eggs :nope: :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks thurl. I'm daft and I feel so bad, I feel like I have to be on deaths door to call in sick otherwise I feel like I am lying!!

Glad you enjoyed your bath hun, think I might have one too to chill out xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thurl what's the cold feet cold uterus thing?

Bailey your oh is right and good on him for looking after you properly like he should be!


----------



## MrsDuck

You're not banging on silly :) take your ohs advice and look after you tomorrow and stay home and relax and recoup some of that lost energy. You and bubs are the most important thing so listen to your body and stay at home for the day, work will manage xx

I'm off til I see the consultant again on Wednesday, I have to go to hospital for blood tests tomorrow and get the results on wed but he will sign me off for another week coz my neck is still swollen and I can still hardly move it so there is no way I can drive. Yup I'm totally bored but I'm exhausted if I go out, even for an hour, so I obviously haven't recovered from the op yet, I'm just so frustrated and sick of being an invalid now.

Sorry winge over now xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey don't feel bad didn't you say you don't get sick pay anyway? You have nothing to feel guilty for hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake, I just hate dealing with having to call up and then having to deal with everyone telling me how short staffed they were coz I called in. I'm a wuss!


----------



## MrsDuck

thurl30 said:


> Oh and I can't join in with the love for runny eggs, I don't like eggs :nope: :haha:

Whaaaaat? How can you not like eggs??? Haha

Glad you enjoyed your bath hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d you have had major surgery and it takes a long time to get over an anaesthetic especially for such a long operation. You will feel tired when you overdo it. Just try and enjoy it if you can!


----------



## cupcake1981

And that barely even qualified as a winge, you are the least wingey of all of us and have been through horrible things!


----------



## baileybubs

No I dont get sick pay and I know with the extra night shifts I have done this week it wont matter to my wage too much if I lose tomorrow cupcake, the hobbit is more important than money.

And thanks again ladies, I know in my had that looking after the hobbit is more important and I'm sure work will cope somehow, I have had to before when others have called in sick. I'm just too much of a worrier!!

And mrs d I'm sorry you feel so poop. I know how frustrated you must be, you must just want it to be healed now and get back to normal. Is there anything you can do to keep yourself occupied? Like baking or a hobby or something? I know it doesnt take away the pain and aching but might be a distraction for a while.


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> And that barely even qualified as a winge, you are the least wingey of all of us and have been through horrible things!

I agree, you never whinge and you are more than entitled to!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thurl I only like egg yolks, i cant stand egg whites lol, only if they are scrambled for some reason! And even then I have to be in the right mood!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes mrs d do some baking this week that's always a good distraction! 

Did you get through all your fruit?!


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi everyone! Can I just say first of all ttcbaby I am gutted for you :( to get your hopes up like that, ttc is such a rollercoaster I wonder why we put ourselves through it sometimes!

Hi Bailey and I second cupcake, you shouldn't feel bad taking time off, all that matters is your health and your babys heath, they will cope and I bet they wouldn't thank you for going in when you're not 100%!!

Cupcake did you say you're doing smep? Is it nearly time to start?!

Hello everyone else :hi:

AFM I 'm now 7dpo and nothing much to report, my boobs are sore on and off but apart from that nothing! I must say ttcbabys disappointment does put me off testing early so I think I will be waiting until next Sunday at least xxxx


----------



## Tawn

cupcake1981 said:


> And that barely even qualified as a winge, you are the least wingey of all of us and have been through horrible things!




baileybubs said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> And that barely even qualified as a winge, you are the least wingey of all of us and have been through horrible things!
> 
> I agree, you never whinge and you are more than entitled to!!Click to expand...

OMG THIS^^^^, WHAT THEY SAID!!! MrsD, you NEVER whinge and you have been through so much hun! Don't ever think you can't have a bit of a moan on here, it is what we are all here for and we know how strong you are and we are all so inspired by your attitude! Seriously hun, in my opinion you should whinge MORE :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Shelby :wave:

How are you Hun? Sore boobies sound great! When is AF due?

I'm starting (well I have good intentions) of starting SMEP tomorrow as I'll be CD8.


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> to all of my wonderful people on here who have responded to both my good news last week and my horrible news this week...sorry for not responding yet to any comments you have posted...i'll go through here and read them soon and if anyone on here can shed some light on what might have happened to me, I'd appreciate it. One thing's for sure, i won't be trusting the evil peestick anymore...in the future, i guess I'll just resort to the blood test right away if I think I might be preggers...this is the most awful feeling...i never thought I'd get so many positive hpt's and then it be false...??? So confusing.

Hun I'm so sorry ur going through this. I've got to say it does like a chemical. Really sorry. It's so unfair! Sending u loads of hugs!!!!!!Xxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Do you usually ovulate at the same time each month? x


----------



## thurl30

Mrs D I echo what everyone else says, you are not at all whingey and even if you do want a whinge then go for it that's what we here for :haha:

Cupcake the theory is that if you have cold feet then you probably have a cold uterus which isn't good for successful implantation, people with a history of mc's have been told in the past to soak feet in warm water every day and avoid really cold food / drinks. If you have had a MMC though I find it unlikely you have that issue, I do though and both my mc's were very early so for me it all helps :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies I'm just not used to sitting around doing nothing.

Maybe I'll have a go at baking coz I can use the magimix so I won't be using my arm (therefore neck) muscles x

Hi poppy and shelby. Poppy are you feeling back to normal yet or still a bit yucky?
Shelby sore :holly: (I love that smiley) is a great sign x

Reading your link cupcake to the smep guide it does say DO NOT TEST EARLY wait 15 days after your positive opk before testing


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see Thurl. 

Shelby I think so but I never really tracked it properly b4 the mc so I'm not sure! Will be doing OPKs properly this month tho! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Mes d I won't test early I'm too scared of having a chem! Knowing me I'll wait til I get back from holiday to test if ive still not started AF by then and by then I'll be a week late (assuming I go back to 28 day cycles that is!).


----------



## MrsDuck

I believe (someone correct me if I'm talking rubbish) that the length of time from the start of your cycle until ovulation changes but the length of time from ovulation to the start of your period doesn't. So if your period is early it's because you ovulated early. So you should be able to count back from the day of your period (for me it's 13 days) and that's when I ovulated

Thurl thanks for the cold uterus thing, very interesting


----------



## cupcake1981

I have no idea, I always has 28/29 day cycles!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean my chemical put me off testing early, but then you can mc at any stage so I figure does a few days early really make much difference? Or that's the angel/devil on my shoulder telling me to test/ don't test haha x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Bailey sorry u had a crappy shift!
> 
> Hope everyones having a good day!
> 
> AFM, i thought about testing today and almost did but decided it was a bad idea. Im 10 or 9 DPO so i would likely be disappointed. I think im waiting til tuesday morning. Back to work i go now!

the spike in temp you got and the remaining high temps is a great sign. Good luck!


----------



## thurl30

Just quickly popping on to say night night, I just made a hot choc (options low calorie :haha:) so gonna chill for an hour before bed, lovely to catch up with you all today, speak soon xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Come back soon Thurl, don't stay away to long! Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Lol, Shellie I love how you are coming up with all these other reasons for what sound like definate symptoms but I understand why, I did the same thing, its like a natural protection against the disappointment of the dreaded BFN.
> 
> Yes ladies you should all get preseed!!
> 
> Preseed quickies thurl lol!!
> 
> Well had sunday lunch and I didnt like it. My oh put redcurrant jelly in the gravy so it was too sweet, rosemary on the potatoes so they were too herby and overcooked the beef (coz apparently I'm not allowed it pink!) so it was to tough. And his yorkshires were too oily lol!! Not that I've told him any of that I just think sometimes chefs get carried away with adding seasoning and flavours when all I wanted was a good old roast dinner like my mum used to make lol!!

preseed is ok...i don't mind it at all but DH hates it...he can't stand the way it feels down there, too slimy he says. i had to sneak it in last time and he could still tell. Ugh...he says we don't need it but i know how my cm is, not him and sometimes i think it's useful!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night thurl like cupcake says don't stay away too long xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm definitely going to get some x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ttc baby Ive not had a Chem so can't really comment but it does sound like that. I hope you are ok hun and will be back ttc this cycle xx

Definitely trying again right away this cycle. The only way to get over all this sadness is to get pregnant again.


----------



## cupcake1981

That's a good attitude ttc, and at least you haven't got to wait for AF or anything x


----------



## shelbysioux

ttcbabyisom said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Lol, Shellie I love how you are coming up with all these other reasons for what sound like definate symptoms but I understand why, I did the same thing, its like a natural protection against the disappointment of the dreaded BFN.
> 
> Yes ladies you should all get preseed!!
> 
> Preseed quickies thurl lol!!
> 
> Well had sunday lunch and I didnt like it. My oh put redcurrant jelly in the gravy so it was too sweet, rosemary on the potatoes so they were too herby and overcooked the beef (coz apparently I'm not allowed it pink!) so it was to tough. And his yorkshires were too oily lol!! Not that I've told him any of that I just think sometimes chefs get carried away with adding seasoning and flavours when all I wanted was a good old roast dinner like my mum used to make lol!!
> 
> preseed is ok...i don't mind it at all but DH hates it...he can't stand the way it feels down there, too slimy he says. i had to sneak it in last time and he could still tell. Ugh...he says we don't need it but i know how my cm is, not him and sometimes i think it's useful!Click to expand...

It's funny you should say that ttc because I use the conceive plus and the other day I used it and my oh was NOT IMPRESSED. He doesn't know I use it but everything was way too slimy and he was like 'what is going on??'. Reduction in friction is not always a good thing! Sorry if tmi and anyones eating their tea lol


----------



## MrsDuck

:hug:


ttcbabyisom said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc baby Ive not had a Chem so can't really comment but it does sound like that. I hope you are ok hun and will be back ttc this cycle xx
> 
> Definitely trying again right away this cycle. The only way to get over all this sadness is to get pregnant again.Click to expand...

:hug: :hugs: x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

ttcbabyisom I'm soo sorry hun. Like everyone else on here I believe you had a chemical :(

Bailey you have a reason to call in sick. You're not feeling well. They don't need to know ur feeling unwell because your exhasted. There are more reasons to feel unwell then a cold or flu! Take a day for ur self and bubba :)

Glad your back Tawn :) Now that your dad's left you can relax and hopefully get back some of your energy. Ur dad must have been thrilled to find out in person. Hopefully you will be seeing some more BFPs rolling in real soon. I would very much like to be one. I love seeing everyone's BFPs but I always wish I was in the BFP group too! We don't seem to have the best timing in the world with BDing because of work schedules or other things that come up. This month if I go by FF we BD'd O day and 3 days before. If I go by what I think, it was 1 day before O and 4 days before. We'll find out if it was enough in a few days!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh Shelby that's not good!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I agree that preseed is very slippery, thankfully oh didn't notice much because I didn't use too much of it!!

Shellie I really hope that you are one of the BFPs!! And thanks hun, being exhausted is a type of "unwell" and I need to rest. Unfortunately I have tried sleeping several times today and I can't. I feel very restless too, I keep getting up and going in the kitchen then coming back out again and I don't know why!

And I have managed to crack a tooth somehow or lost a filling or something coz I've got half a tooth missing!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Probably so with the deep cleans. I don't know really. Just going to figure it out, I hope. I'm paying for all of the consults 100% because I've had so many.

Ttcbaby: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get pregnant FAST!!

Shellie: Sounds great! I think you are about to see your BFP! :)

Tawn: I'm glad things are going to perfection. :wohoo:

Bailey: The tooth thing happened to me in the second tri with DD. :hugs:

Anyone heard from Dani? Can't wait to be updated with everyone's BFP's in here. All of us together until we all are holding our rainbows. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttcbaby I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I hope you manage to get your bfp very soon hun

Sorry ladies I haven't really had much time to catch up iv been so busy this weekend!!! Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> Yeah it might look odd if you get searched at customs haha
> 
> You never know, I think poppy and Cheryl caught first month after their mcs (auto correct on my phone just changed mcs to McDonalds haha) and I caught first month of trying back in December x

I "caught" with this preg after one very odd/short cycle post MC... so there is definitely hope! I have even read where ladies don't get a period at all and fall preg again RIGHT after!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi ladies, I am awake (unfortunately) so thought I would catch up... and just got done reading all the pages I've missed while here at my in-laws. We leave to go home today so I am hoping to be better able to stay caught up. Of course I am going back to lots of work (we are still short-staffed, actually this coming week is going to be, probably, the worst yet.) PLUS we've got to start getting packed to move at some point. I've realized DH is going to have to do a lot of it, I am just not going to have the time/energy with work. I guess it is only fair since I am growing our child!

Not much going on new here... but I did want to share a very sweet thing that a complete stranger did for me yesterday...

I had the most wonderful random act of kindness bestowed upon me yesterday. We were at an alligator park with our nieces and my in-laws and it was HOT and humid and Preggo me was NOT feeling too good. Their electricity was also off/out so it meant no wandering into the gift shop to cool down. Eventually we ended up walking into a reptile building which was COOL and actually had A/C, but smelled AWFUL. I nearly wretched and my DH was like, we need to leave the building but I told him I REALLY needed to cool down and stay in there. This other woman, who must have noticed my distress and pregnancy, came up and gave me scented hand sanitizer and told me to rub it under my nose... it worked a charm and I was able to stay in there with the family and get cooled down!

Thank you sooo much random kind lady!


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttcbaby, :hugs: I am so so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies still at the hotel hubby's away for a sauna and I'm sitting in reception... I've managed to eat more this weekend thank god think I mite be over the worse of ms still queasy but nothing like I was...xxxx

Tawn glad u hav had a nice time with ur dad and his gf..x

Mrs d so sorry your necks still swollen and soar... But lucky you with ur runny egg. Cx

Bailey hope you hav called in sick u deserve to Hun.. Yeah for being a prune. Cx

Cupcake I really hope this is your month loads of woman get there BFP right after there 1st af..xx

Thurl hey :wave: hope ur doing well...x

Poppy glad you are a bit better Hun...x

Shellie no spotting then??xx

Amy aw tht was so nice of tht lady. Cx

Ttcbabyisom I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:

Leinzlove how u doing Hun??xx

Cath and fletch :wave: hope you are well...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy that was nice of her, very thoughtfull""

Cheryl you went to the Hilton didnt you? Very nice, i hope you enjoyed?

Tawn! Im glad you had a lovely time with your dad, you must be exhausted now!!! Oh yes i love the poas haha!!

Shelby when will you be testing hun??

Fletch any sign of those OPKs getting darker hun?

MrsD hows things hun?

Everyone else i missed out im so sorry im going on what i remembered when i had a quick catch up last night

AFM i had my first blob of CM yesterday,havent had CM like that for months and my OPKs are getting darker (iv attached a pic for Tawn and Fletch as i know they love looking at sticks,) we have been very good so far we have dtd every other night, done it last night, im debating whether or not to do it every day this week or carry on doing every other night, im due to O on Thurs/Fri. what do you think ladies?? every night or every other?? xxx

P.s sorry my tests are proper rubbish!! The lines are really faint, where do you all get yours from ladies, i need darker lines xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl glad you had a nice time and was able to eat a bit more yay for being over the worst of ms x

Leinz ouch 100% that's evil, I hope your appointment goes well and they can do something for you x

Hi cath, those lines are getting darker yay, I dont know why your lines are light I use that brand (well they look the same) and mine are dark you must have had a low inked batch x

Amy what a kind lady x

I'm off to have my blood taken to monitor my levels, chat later x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh I forgot bailey did you take today off? x


----------



## cathgibbs

well this is the second batch iv ordered and still bloody light grrrrrr, i dont mind this cycle as i know im gearing up to O from the CM.

Do you have to go every week for your blood MrsD? i hope your feeling ok xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck at the hospital mrs d!

Yes I did take the day off, and I slept until 10 minutes ago so clearly I needed the rest! Feeling rather guilty now though as I have woken up feeling ok (ish, still quite achey) but I guess theres no point feeling guilty now coz its done and I am sure they will have covered it somehow and I need to look after the hobbit!!

Cheryl how was the Hilton? Hows the ms? I hope you managed to eat your nice meal xxx

Cath - oooh yay for darker opks and cm!!! I used to get mine off a seller on ebay called fertility planner I think. Are you going to dtd every other day?

Amy - aw that was so nice of that lady to help you!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww good, dont feel guilty hun you obviously needed it, just relax for the rest of the day now and have a nice relaxing soak and dont get changed out of your PJS!!! have a lazy day! you working tomorrow?

I dont know hun do you think we should dtd every day or every other? My OH doesnt want us to try too hard so i think every othr day would suit him but then again he has a very high sex drive so he wouldnt complain if we did do it every day lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No its my day off tomorrow anyway so more chance to catch up and relax. I am glad really and everyone else ca sod off if they think I shouldnt be off. At the end of the day I will be leaving there after this baby, whether it ends badly or I end up having the baby so why should I be bothered. And they cant sack me for being off sick when I'm pregnant and I have suffered a miscarriage before.

Me and my oh dtd every other day, coz quite frankly with mine and his work shifts I couldnt be bothered doing it every day!!! The only time we did it 2 days in a row was the day I got a positive opk and the day after, and I figured that would have been enough coz then there would deffo be spermies in there when I did O.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and thanks cheryl! I forgot I'm a prune from today!!


----------



## Tawn

Amy, that was really sweet of that lady!

Cheryl, glad you are keeping some food down now!

Bailey, f' em! LOL you deserve some rest, I think you have run yourself into the ground!! And happy prune day! I cannot believe you are 10 weeks already! How many sleeps until your scan hun?

MrsD, good luck with your appt! Update us soon hun!

Cath, I def think every other night is the better plan. Both bfps that is what DH and i did, in fact the months in between with bfns we did it more and I think they are absolutely right that it lowers sperm quality since it takes 48hours to mature the spermies. And yes, I DO love squinting at your lines, though I still think that batch of OPKs is so strangely light? How weird is that?

These are the ones I used, they worked really well https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sensitive-Ovulation-Fertility-Strips/dp/B001G7P62S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346671253&sr=8-1


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with Tawn - Bailey you have worked yourself so hard you need to have a day off, sick day or not you dont want to be exhausted, tiredness in early pregnancy is a killer hun! your def leaving are you chick Will you look for a job in care or look at a different career?

Awww Tawn they are extremelly light lol, i wont buy them just yet if AF shows up then i will buy them, im trying to be optimistic this cycle lol

Did you have a lovely week with your dad?? when is your next scan? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn, how are you feeling today? Thank you I cant believe I'm a prune already too, not long til you will be hun. I still think I'm at least 5 days behind that though based on ovulation but I guess I will find that out at the scan. Only 17 more sleeps until the scan.....when I think that when I booked the scan I had 31 sleeps I have to say time has actually flown (although 17 sleeps still seems such a long time!!)
I think I might be worrying a lot more next week though as my angel passed at 11 weeks so I will be really scared. 

Yep Cath i agree with tawn, more bding makes less sperm quality I think hun.


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I really want to get into project work or something like that and be a proper support worker, my area of expertise is really dementia and I would love to work for the Alzheimers society. But I also think that once I pass my driving test I could just quit my job and work for an agency. I know that they arent always reliable for hours but at the moment theres a real need for staff with agencies and you earn more and can pick hours, as well as gain experience so I will do that whilst looking for my ideal job.


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, having him over was amazing Cath, thanks! I just wish I had had a bit more energy because being so tired made me a lil' grumpy :blush:

And that sounds like a plan with the tests! Tbh, just being more relaxed and just doing it every other day with OPKs just as an indicator of O is a great way to go, and you are right to be optimistic! You are going to get your BFP hun!!

I am pretty sure my next scan won't be till end of Sept/early Oct when I am 12 weeks now, but I will find out when I have my booking in appt with the midwife on Friday.

Hiya Bailey! I am feeling pretty good today, was glad to be able to sleep in a bit this morning that's for sure!

17 SLEEPS?!?!? That will go so quick hun! I can understand how worried you will be, but just try and remember the chances of mmc are so low and having 2 in a row is even lower, so the odds are in your favour! I am sure your amazing PMA will get you through, and if you need a moan or to worry come on here and let it all out! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh i think every other day is more realistic, i dont want my OH to get his hopes up with the every day, i dont think i would have the energy too!! 

yeh when your driving you have more options to do stuff havent you? well you have a few months to figure out what you want dont you? When is your driving test? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh if you have your scan whilst im away im def going to have to get online and see your pics!!!! I bet you were over the moon when you seen it in the right place!! EXCITING!!! 

Yeh CM put a smile on my face, im a tad 'wet' down there today so its getting me more excited (That sounded so wrong!) FX!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone 

Just checking in quickly! 

Cath I use the same OPKs as Tawn, nice dark lines on them so easier to compare properly. I get them from eBay tho from fertility plan. Yey for cm, I think I am about 4-5 days being you in this cycle. I'm gonna be dtd every other to, starting tonight! 

Tawn how are you are you getting much sickness?

Cheryl glad your feeling a little better.

Bailey glad you took the day to rest, will do you the world of good x

Mrs d good luck today!!! 

Mummy how are you? Did you test again or did AF come? I hope not cx

Fletch where you been all weekend?

Poppy Thurl Amy, are you all ok today?

AFM I have a sore throat and am sneezing lots....think I'm getting sick which really sucks as we are approaching baby time!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, to anyone else it would sound wrong cath but we get what you mean lol!!

I have lost my PMA a bit at the mo Tawn, I seem to have accepted that I wont get passed the 12 week scan. I just cant see it going right, but I'm trying to not let it get to me and get me down coz I'd just get stressed. I have just got to take each day as it comes, probably have a major wobble the day before the scan and then go from there.

Oooh Tawn when do you see your midwife? 

I need help with something ladies, I keep forgetting to take my pregnacare (I end up taking it before bed on an empty stomach and you are supposed to take it with food). How can I remember??

Cath - I dont know how blokes would even have the energy to bd every day, even those with a high sex drive. My oh has a high sex drive too, must be killing him only once a week now lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning cupcake, sorry you arent feeling well! You dont have hayfever do you?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey It's only natural to feel like you do hun, everything will be good this time you just have to believe that, it's so so so unlikely to happen again. I do understand how scared you are tho, mmc is terrible as you just don't know what's going on but all will be fine x

I put my prenatals right next to where I dish up dinner so we take them at the same time (yes we, hubs has them to give him super spermies!).


----------



## fletch_W

ladies!! im home :)

i decided to multi-quote as i find it easier to catch up :)


MrsDuck said:


> I love baking cakes but I hate cooking dinner am I a bit weird??
> 
> I'm the same as you I'm sure I suffer with SAD. I suppose living on a little island so I spend a lot of time at the beach or on the water so as soon as summer ends I feel miserable
> 
> So the smep plan is basically every other day then as soon as positive opk 3 days in a row then stop for a day then one last try. God I'm knackered just thinking about it. Is it just me or does each month begin as a laugh and you are nice and enthusiastic then as the month goes on and you are still bding every other day and still wishing for that bloody positive opk it just becomes more and more like hard work???
> 
> Bring it on.......6 months to go!

hi mrs duck!! 6 months will go soooo fast!! i cant believe its september already! my mum gets SAD. i thought it was a made up thing but its def real lol. she gets so depressed. but i LOVE winter and praying so hard for snow! how are you doing? xx


thurl30 said:


> Cupcake I couldn't cope without pre seed, we use it all the time now becuase every 2 or 3 days can be pretty time consuming, we have quite frequent 'pre seed quickies' :haha:

my conceive plus came this morning! although my hubby doesnt like quickies, he likes it to last as long as possible hehe. bless him. cant complain really but i think i have a higher sex drive than him. 


ttcbabyisom said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Took another test Friday just for fun and it was NEGATIVE. Took 2 more and they were negative. I'm SO confused! So I had false positives all week long and all of a sudden it's gone? I'm confused...confused because still no period, now 2 days late and temp shot back up this morning but had a confusing dip in temp yesterday...I can't go for my bloodwork until Tuesday. This is horrible. All I did was cry yesterday when I should have been overjoyed. This is awful. :cry:
> 
> Oh hun. I can completely understand u being so upset. That's so confusing!
> 
> Were they the same brand of tests? Hopefully u will get answers when u have blood work doneClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, very confusing. Ugh. I did a FRER and a Clear blue digi and a few hcg strips, internet cheapies. all were positive at the same time and then negative at same time. Don't think blood work will tell me anything good...started my period last night/this morning. :-(Click to expand...

:hugs: so so sorry to hear about your chemical ttc. i have no words to make you feel better other than words of encouragement and sending lots of hugs xxx


thurl30 said:


> Aaaaargh my dh annoys me sometimes, I managed to get on the Paralympics site just as the athletics were released for next Saturday evening, and I wanted to go but dh was doing the whole I don't know thing because he wants day and not evening, so then I just thought forget what he says and just buy the tickets, and they had all sold out!!! :dohh:
> 
> Tawn good to see you back, glad you had a lovely time with your family, and good to hear your ms isn't too bad :)
> 
> Bailey sorry to hear your dinner wasn't quite right, I agee with you chefs get far too carried away with the whole 'seasoning' thing :haha:
> 
> ttc I am so so sorry to hear what's happened, the same thing happened o me hun it's horrible, thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Mrs D I didn't realise you had your stitches out, that's great, well done on resisting the urge though because that's so tough to do :)
> 
> Oh and Tawn my appt isn't until 15th Sept, I'm so nervous because I'm really overweight at the moment so that's why I haven't bothered to go before, I already know what they will say, but regardless of my weight I still deserve to know if I have pcos or not I think, weight on on Wednesday too eek :wacko:
> 
> I'm going for a pamper myself bath, I feel shattered today, I will probably pop on again later to see what you're all up to, but if I don't manage to then lovely speaking to you all again :hugs:

hi thurl!! i have a question that may help. do you have regular cycles? i was convinced i had pcos last year and my doc sent me for tests but found nothing. i have a 31 day cycle on the dot and he said you can tell by it being on the dot that you dont have pcos. but if you dont know the exact date its going to come then its either affected by weight or pcos. also, women with pcos get a lot of hair growing in places they dont usually grow, like your back or stomach? they will do an internal scan of your ovaries and several blood tests. fxd you dont have cycst and you fall pg soon! :)


MrsDuck said:


> Cath, fletch you've both been very quiet this weekend I hope you are both ok xx

:hi: im here!! im great thank you :)


thurl30 said:


> Oh and I can't join in with the love for runny eggs, I don't like eggs :nope: :haha:

i dont mind eggs but ever since i got my bfp in march, i cannot have runny egss anymore. everything has to be well done but iv started to enjoy hard yolk.. :/



cathgibbs said:


> Awww Amy that was nice of her, very thoughtfull""
> 
> Cheryl you went to the Hilton didnt you? Very nice, i hope you enjoyed?
> 
> Tawn! Im glad you had a lovely time with your dad, you must be exhausted now!!! Oh yes i love the poas haha!!
> 
> Shelby when will you be testing hun??
> 
> Fletch any sign of those OPKs getting darker hun?
> 
> MrsD hows things hun?
> 
> Everyone else i missed out im so sorry im going on what i remembered when i had a quick catch up last night
> 
> AFM i had my first blob of CM yesterday,havent had CM like that for months and my OPKs are getting darker (iv attached a pic for Tawn and Fletch as i know they love looking at sticks,) we have been very good so far we have dtd every other night, done it last night, im debating whether or not to do it every day this week or carry on doing every other night, im due to O on Thurs/Fri. what do you think ladies?? every night or every other?? xxx
> 
> P.s sorry my tests are proper rubbish!! The lines are really faint, where do you all get yours from ladies, i need darker lines xxx
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 469727

cath! i havent done an opk in a few days. fxd it darker. i dont use those 'one step' ones. i got them off ebay they are 15miu i think not sure. your test looks darker than the one the other day. keep bding every other day thats what were doing cos i dont actually mind not doing my opks i just do it to feed my addiction hahahaha!! :dohh:

tawn so excited your are back!! glad you had an amazing time with family! 

amy what a lovely lady! i love random acts of kindness from strangers! yay for possibly moving on the 28th!!

bailey so glad you didnt go to work today! :) you made me want cheese on toast hehe. 5 months will go so quick and you can be rid of that flaming cowbag :)

cupcake i want chocolate cake now too!! im basically doing smep but didnt know i was until i read that link. always wanted to know what it was but always forgot to look it up lol. fxd for us!!

i think iv missed out loads of people so im really sorry if i did. 

afm: im fully enjoying my cycle this month. no idea why but my and dh seem to be very affectionate and cuddly for some reason. im just hoping this positivity stays and helps us to conceive. my lube came this morning and he is very excited to try it tonight haha. i know we shouldnt plan bding but it gets him in the mood and hopefully the lube will too :) 

oh cath! the bleeding phone shop couldnt fix my phone :( so im buying a part from ebay and gonna try do it myself following a tutorial on youtube. cos iv read a lot of people have been doing it these days and its like 3 times cheaper. £15 for the part!! they quoted me £40 in the shop!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and nearly forgot cath I am rescheduling my driving test for october. 

Hi fletch!! Nice to hear from you, where are youin your cycle now then??
The conceive plus came yay!!!


----------



## fletch_W

i am cd15 so should o in the next day or 2 hopefully :) i will be in the 2ww by friday. im excited :) yay for week 10!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I hope you O soon then fletch!! What dy do you normally O?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake me you and Fletch are sooooooooooooooooo close this cycle!! EXCITING!! i think dtd every other day is the best way!! Awwww sorry your feeling a bit poorly hun :hugs:

Bailey its completely normal! I think we all are the same, its a thought that will never ever leave us, you will be fine though hun i got everything x for you chick, you will have your scan and you will see your rainbow baby looking fab and healthy!!

Fletch i should be in tww by Friday too!! Woohoooo!! We are so close, im def gonna have to buy different opks if AF does show, these are sooooooooooooooo faint its unreal, i think it looks slightly darker too? i just wish O would hurry up!! Ahhhhh never!! The screen is smashed is it hun? Mine is took it has been since March im just too tight to pay for a new one lol yeh its quite simple to do, be careful not to touch the ear or the speaker part, my dad tried fixing my brothers and broke his speaker so no1 could hear him :rofl: xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Quiet in here today lol


----------



## cupcake1981

It is now! 

Are you having a nIce day off?


----------



## cathgibbs

very quiet!!! whats everyone up to?! 

MrsD how did the Drs apt go hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I am cupcake thanks, just being generally lazy and not doing anything yay!

Me and oh are watching our boxsets of Lost, very confusing lol


----------



## fletch_W

yay for tww girls!! im feeling very wet downstairs so might not need my lube but gonna use a tiny bit anyway. 

cath its the lcd that broke not the screen. but i just went to pick it back up and theyve ordered another lcd so if it fixes ill be super happy that i dont have to do it :)

sorry i went food shopping as we had nothing in. do you girls have an aldi near you? i always thought it was like netto dirty and cheap but its fab!! i absolutely love foreign foods and they have loads of german stuff in. yummy!!

gonna have cheese on toast now :) decided to have a late tea tonight for a change and watch a movie. not sure what yet xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm just home and I'm shattered... And I nd to work tomoro cos I cancelled everyone last tues :( but I'm off on wed for my scan. X

Fletch and cath you will be testing buddies. Cx

Cupcake sorry ur feeling poorly..x

Bailey PMA this is ur rainbow. Xx

Tawn you will be glad to get time to relax this wk. xx

Mrs d :wave: hey Hun..x

Aldi is fab I love the chocolate. X


----------



## fletch_W

bailey i usually o on cd17 but not 100% sure. so we are bding tonight, tomorrow and wednesday and then friday xx


----------



## fletch_W

cheryl :hi: so excited for your scan!! hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Fletchu hav ur :sex: routine lol love it. X


----------



## fletch_W

hehe. he doesnt know my routine plan but said he is happy to oblige when its 'sexy time week' ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh im glad they can fix it hun, it would be a potch for you to do it yourself wouldnt it?? we do have an aldi but iv only been in there once and it reminded me of Lidl??

Cheryl whens your scan?? 

I have given up smoking for 16 hours and i feel like killing someone, when im pregnant i can give up so easy but im finding it mega hard to do without being pregnant lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It's Wednesday at 9 am getting nervous already. Xx

Aw cath I gave it up just over 5 yrs ago I went cold turkey but it's so worth it Hun I can't stand it now lol..x


----------



## fletch_W

lol cath! they say the first week is the hardest. have you quit before? i mean apart from when you were pregnant? dont ever use champix! they give you sick nightmares!

yeah i think id be bricking it the whole way through following the tutorial so im crossing my everythings that it works. cos i dont mind paying the £40 if they can do it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Love aldi, amazing cold meats and cheeses!

Cheryl scan will be fine! You should see something that looks more like a baby shouldn't you?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhh not long hun!!! everything will be fine im sure hun!! your MS is still quite bad so thats a really good sign!! 

im on the patches right now, im only on 10mg though so i think i may need a stronger course but got the Drs Wednesday morning so im going to see if i can have the stronger supply, well done for doing it ocld turkey though Cheryl!! how long did it take for the cravings to go away etc??

does it really Fletch? io was going to ask if i could go on that but i dont think ill be allowed with TTC, your hubby smokes doesnt he? 

xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies who said its been quiet on here today, I've been gone for 4 hours and had 4 pages to catch up on :) 

Bailey I'm glad you took the day off, you needed it and even better that tomorrow is your day off, a proper relax, before back to busy work x
Yay for rebooking your driving test, have you mastered reversing around the corner now?

Cath the thing about smepping that cupcake posted said don't bd more than every other day except for when you get a positive opk because the spermies don't mature when it's every day x

Cheryl yay for your appointment Wednesday x

Yawn yay for your booking in appnt Friday x

Cupcake sorry you are coming down with a cold or something but at least there's time for it to go before your holiday x

Fletch I'm so excited that you cath and cupcake are all so close in your cycles, come of bfps x

Mummy, Amy, thurl, shellie, shelby,poppy and everyone else I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think it was about 3 months cath lol I felt like it was easy at first but after tht it was a nightmare. Just stick with it Hun. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah he does. he had champix and it really helped cos it make him feel sick and the smell of smoke but he couldnt look at me for 3 weeks cos he thought he was a sicko. lol. like the hostel film like that but worse :/ he wont even tell me what they were about cos he said they were so bad. this was 3 years ago haha. he said the stopping smoking wasnt worth the nightmares. youll do it hun. have you tried the electronic cigs? dh wants to try them xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh no is it that bad Cheryl? Iv got no will power at all lol no fletch only tried when iv been pregnant and I found it hard but it didn't bother me cause I knew I couldn't smoke Ohhhh crumbs they sound really bad!!!! I won't bother with that then lol I got a ecig their ok,it made me smoke when I used just them when I use them with the patches its not too bad,think i may have to use it for 5 when i go home lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cath I know how you feel, I managed to quit only when I found out I was pregnant first time coz I was ntnp so I hadnt quit beforehand, then after my mc I struggled not to start again, I ended up smoking every now and again when we went out for a drink, mainly when I got AF and I was gutted lol!!
My friend tried champix and said that it made her really sick.
And my FIL said that he would keep putting off having his first cig of the day, putting the time back by at least hakf an hour each day if he could until eventually he wasnt having one until teatime and then he found it easier to just stop. It took him a few months but he said it was easier to do psychologically.

Well done cheryl on doing it cold turkey though!!
I am trying to get my oh to quite at the mo but he's not really giving it much effort.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh cheryl just realised that you are a raspberry now, yay for 8 weeks!!


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on ur prune bailey


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I kno 8 wks I'm passed my own persona danger zone. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thats great cheryl!!


----------



## fletch_W

yaya cheryl!! 

cath!!!!! i need you! lol. my little poas enabler :haha: this is what i got just now..:happydance: my cheapie opk is reeaallly faint but i got a :) on cb digi ?! what the actual frig?? lol i wasnt expecting to o so soon! so glad ive got my lube. get some cb digis lady!!
 



Attached Files:







for cath.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Get bding fletch :)


----------



## baileybubs

See now that shows how unreliable cheapie opks can be!! The digis are more likely to be right though I would say.


----------



## fletch_W

thanks me too! im so glad i bought them. i would have still bdd like i said earlier even if cheapies were like that but i would have worried myself by friday if they hadnt gotten stronger. so its kept me positive :)


----------



## CherylC3

I've never used the blue cheapies only the green ones and they worked everytime. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow what a difference!! Think I'm gonna get some cb digis tomorrow to!


----------



## fletch_W

get them from ebay cupcake. theyre like half the price. i think i paid 14.99 for 20 and the holder thingy. 

the only green ones iv ever had are hcgs? there are so many out there its hard to decide which ones to get but hopefully this is my last month as im determined to get my bfp! lol PMA


----------



## cupcake1981

Its so weird my opks are green and my hpts blue the opposite of caths! I get nice dark lines on them tho - they say they are the ones used in the NHS so should be accurate and easy to read! I dont think i have time to order them off ebay now as im CD8, will just go to Tescos tomorrow and get them!


----------



## Poppy84

My opk's were green and I got nice dark lines at o time. Had blue pregbancy tests.

I agree to go along with the digital though. Must be more reliable


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: Yay for O! Some OPk's worked for me while others did not. :) Happy BD! This month is the one! :)

Cath: Good to see you. Quiting is hard. I still want a cig every now and then. Can't wait to be updated with your BFP. :)

Cheryl: Happy 8 weeks! Just 2 more sleeps... I can't wait to hear how great it goes! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch were all of those from the same pee sample?? Interesting??

Get bding x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d! 

How was the hospital?


----------



## fletch_W

Yep from the very same pee. Weird huh? Maybe its the blue lh strips who knows? 

Thanks leinz  im crossing everything for this month! Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone, Fletch, get to it! I have only ever used the clearblue digi opk's and I love them. I got a pos 2 days in a row with them this month :)


----------



## fletch_W

Shelby! What dpo are you? Im so excited im not far behind you  when are you testing? Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm 9 dpo and I'm not planning on testing til I'm due BUT I've got a scan booked for thursday which my consultant ordered so we could have a look at my tubes and stuff. What if I am pregnant, do you think it will show on the scan?? I'm so scared/excited :O


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

I also used the green opk's and blue hpts. I found the green opk's pretty good but also used digis sometimes and Asdas own which were also pretty good. 

So many people in 2ww or almost in 2ww yay!! 

Mummy2 I hope you are enjoying your holiday and will have a surprise BFP for us when you get back!!

Shellie - have you tested yet??!!

Shelby any symptoms yet, I know it's early lol!!

Cath and fletch get bd'ing!!!


----------



## baileybubs

It's possible they could see it shelby, I heard someone on here said that when they went for the scan the sonographer pointed out the corpus luteum to them (sorry of it was one of you ladies I can't remember who said it). So I would say its possible!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I've got sore boobs, I've felt sick all day today, I'm constipated and I've got a tiny bit of cm which I never usually get after o but I feel like I'm just imagining everything, it's so hard!!

Are you glad you had your day off? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm so I did an opk tonight, I am cd8 today, there was a teeny faint shadow of a line....I know I should start testing from cd10 but was expecting maybe a faint line at this point? Is this normal?

Where's Cath when I need her?!?!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ow Shelby so excited for you!! When will you be late?

Doyle you maybe see a tiny beginning of a sac? I've no idea?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey cupcake the hospital was ok but the bloods bit closed for 2 hrs as I got they due to being short staffed so I had to go away and go back 2 hrs later hhmmph just as well I didnt have anything else planned for my day

All this talk of holidays u picked up some worldwide holiday brochures from the travel agent to try to temp hubby with I nice holiday for after I'm better :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh shelby they might be able to see something exciting x

Fletch it will be interesting to see when the cheapies give you a positive line?? x


----------



## baileybubs

I am very glad thanks shelby. I felt guilty at first but needed to chill out and rest. 

Those symptoms sound great shelby!!! Can't wait for you to test!!!

Cupcake - I never used to even get the faintest bit of a line until at least cd14 onwards hun


----------



## shelbysioux

Monday I will be late..hey Cupcake and Mrs.Duck :hi:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d!! Boo about the hospital!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw thanks bailey that makes me feel better! Whoever said last week that the follicular phase of the cycle is the most boring is totally right! Think I just wanna ov again so that I know I can again post mc!

Aw mrs d where you thinking of going? I keep checking the weather forecast for CV and it's not looking amazing at the mo :wacko: I managed to get some clothes on eBay, hope they fit! Aw a holiday to look fwd to will do you the world of good!


----------



## baileybubs

No worries cupcake, I used to get annoyed with it too coz there was ever a lead up to the positive, it just suddenly surged with mine. I must not have much LH naturally in my body lol!! Make sure you test often so you don't miss it!!

Mrs d ooooh a holiday will be really good for you, you so deserve a break!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I'll leave it now til cd10....I was just being impatient testing today!


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies!!

Cupcake I always have faint lines on mine hun,if you have loads of opks test everyday from now see if you can see the line progressing..

Fletch.....wtf?!?!!! I need to get me some digis,my line this evening is non existant,I hope your bding woman!!!

Shelby your symptoms sound so promising hun I have everything x for you

Mrsd that's rubbish about the hospital!!

Bailey,Tawn,Cheryl how are you my pregnant bnb friends?

Afm iv spent all night cooking and cleaning to take my mind off smoking :-/ wish it was easy and this was my first full day Argghhhh xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I used the champix Cath and they worked for me but you can't use them when you're ttc. The Allen Carr easy way to give up smoking book is really good aswell though :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I would love to have that but I want a baby right now so looks like its just patches and will power :-( iv heard that but how can a book help you give up,do you know what I mean? My oh is being a bit more supportive this time around,he had to go and stay with his mother last time cause all he was dung was smirking at me and I wanted to kill him :rofl: xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

:rofl: well they say the nicotine is out of your system after 24 hours and after that it's all in your head!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh really? I have this app which apparently says its out of my system already I just need to get out of the habit,how long did it take you hun? I'm in bed with my Ecig lol i always smoked out the garden so this is different lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Shelby- ur symptoms sound amazing!!!!!! 

Mrs d- sorry hospital was rubbish today

Cath- what about me? Waaaaaaaah

Hello everyone else- sorry I can't keep up
Fletch- have fun bding! 
Cupcake- hope u o soon!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh poppy and you!!!!! I'm soooooo sorry I missed you out :-( you,Tawn,Bailey and Cheryl are my fav pregnant bnb ladies!!! :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Oohhhh poppy and you!!!!! I'm soooooo sorry I missed you out :-( you,Tawn,Bailey and Cheryl are my fav pregnant bnb ladies!!! :hugs: Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hehehe

I'll think about forgiving u


----------



## MrsDuck

You can do it cath and that's great that your oh is being more supportive this time.

shame I don't live closer to you if you are cleaning to take your mind off smoking, my house has plenty of things that needs cleaning haha xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d mine to!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Poppy ill make it up to you lol sorry hun!!!

Haha Mrsd I would happily help you out hun give you a chance to rest hunny!! Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhhh really? I have this app which apparently says its out of my system already I just need to get out of the habit,how long did it take you hun? I'm in bed with my Ecig lol i always smoked out the garden so this is different lol xxx

 I took the champix for about 9 weeks and I can honestly say it hasn't bothered me at all, that was jan 2011. My oh still smokes though. I gave up for 2 years with the allen carr thing, but always craved a smoke. I never do now and I put £30 a week away aswell and spend it on nice clothes and makeup for myself :)


----------



## shelbysioux

Poppy84 said:


> Shelby- ur symptoms sound amazing!!!!!!
> 
> Mrs d- sorry hospital was rubbish today
> 
> Cath- what about me? Waaaaaaaah
> 
> Hello everyone else- sorry I can't keep up
> Fletch- have fun bding!
> Cupcake- hope u o soon!!!!

I can't help thinking I'm imagining it all though, so dreading the misery of a BFN!! x


----------



## fletch_W

not bd'd yet, waiting for him to come to bed, he is watching a new show on tv. hes coming to bed to watch citizen khan and then we will be at it :) im nervous about using this lube lol. what if i use too much and its like slinging a hot dog on an ice rink?? :/


----------



## shelbysioux

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahahahaha that's exactly what happened to me the other night! Did u get the applicators or the single tube? x


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> not bd'd yet, waiting for him to come to bed, he is watching a new show on tv. hes coming to bed to watch citizen khan and then we will be at it :) im nervous about using this lube lol. what if i use too much and its like slinging a hot dog on an ice rink?? :/

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

the applicators :dohh: it says squeeze it 3 times i was like what the hell?! ill squeeze it once i think lol xx


----------



## shelbysioux

yeah and try and get it quite far up otherwise it's just too squelchy :rofl:


----------



## Poppy84

Hahaha


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: fletch you are tooooo funny!


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby squelchy that's gross! :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl:ewwwww squelchy!! haha this is gonna be fun! :haha: im super nervous now


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Shelby squelchy that's gross! :rofl:

Sorry!! Did you order preseed this time? x


----------



## fletch_W

has anyone seen citizen khan? im about to watch it on bbc one. it starts at 10:30 but we missed last weeks xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch don't laugh or your squirt it back out haha

I can't wait to give it a go it sounds fun x

Did you order conceive plus or preseed?

No I haven't seen it fletch sorry x


----------



## cupcake1981

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch don't laugh or your squirt it back out haha x

Aw mrs d now your being gross to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe you need to put your legs in the air before you start haha

Sorry cupcake I'm on a roll now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm I think I've been put off this preseed stuff now!


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought you had used it?

I quite fancy giving it a go, it's quite expensive though


----------



## cupcake1981

I've bought some, not used it yet tho!


----------



## MrsDuck

I forgot to ask you about your cake making with your friend yesterday how did it go and did you get to eat some of it at work today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw it went well, she did really well and I didn't really have to help her just gave her some tips and guidance here and there! She made nigellas choc maltesers cake, we had some at work today and it was scummy! Hardly any butter in the sponge to so not totally naughty either. I recommend if you like maltesers and horlicks!

You planning any baking to occupy yourself this week?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'm going to make an apple scone tomorrow coz its nice and easy and can all be prepped in the magimix so minimal effort on my part but it's scrummy especially hot with a scoop of vanilla ice cream yumm


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet she was glad of your guidance and I bet she felt chuffed that everyone at work liked it


----------



## cupcake1981

Right night night duck, sleep well! X


----------



## MrsDuck

You too night night xx


----------



## fletch_W

It wasnt as bad as i thought! Enhances pleasure for sure! Will be using it tomorrow and wednesday too  i didnt use the whole thing as it was quite runny but def recommend! I used conceive plus mrs d. If we dont catch eggy this month i will try preseed next month. To compare. 

Put my legs in the air after for 10 mins and then needed a shower to clean up. Is a shower bad?? I hope not :-/


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe you ladies really cheered me up then!!! Fletch you are so funny!!!

I'm glad it went well and enhanced the pleasure too :wink:

As you ladies have been chatting I have been sleeping and then falling out with oh again. He went out to play pool and promised he wouldn't be long. 4 hours later he finally comes home and I'm such a light sleeper that just opening the front door wakes me up so of course I was then ratty and pissed off that he was so late. I think what's worse is that he bullshits me about not being long, I think if he'd said to me in the first place I'll be back about 11pm then I might have sulked a little but wouldn't be half as mad as I was after saying he wouldn't be long! Plus he ignored my text again, I wanted to get pizza so asked how long he would be and he said he didn't know but his dad was on his way up there too so ages yet. At which point I told him I was annoyed coz he said he wouldn't be long and it was pointless ordering pizza for myself and he didn't reply, just ignored me for 2 hours!!
He's apparently very sorry now but I'm still annoyed that I had to make do with toast instead of pizza lol. Just wish he could stop going out drinking for a whole just whilst I am so worried, sometimes it makes me feel like I am going through this whole thing alone and he isn't there to support me. I dont think men understand how hard it is sometimes.
His worst comment he made though is that he is worried and that going out playing pool takes his mind off it. Made me feel like he'd rather get away from me coz I remind him of what happened and that we lost our angel last time. I hope I'm not overreacting though, sometimes I feel like he thinks I'm just crazy and hormonal coz I'm pregnant.

Anyway, enough late night ramblings!!! I hope all you ladies sleep well!

Shellie where are you? Hope you are ok and the witch didn't get you hun!

Cupcake - that malteser cake sounds lush!!!

Mrs d - omg that apple scone hot with ice cream sounds beaut!!! I may have to get that recipe and try it!!

Cath - you are over the biggest hurdle after one day, take each day as it comes hun. It's all psychological! Maybe try an aversion therapy whenever you want a cig, like pinching your arm whenever you feel the urge to smoke and then the urge will become linked with that pinching pain and eventually you will associate smoking with negativeness! Although that's a bit of a drastic way of doing it but it does work lol!!

Shelby - well done on quitting too! Must have been extra hard as you oh smokes! Mine smokes and the only real reason I managed to quit was because I got pregnant. Now I am the worst kind of non-smoker, the ex-smoker!! I'm always whinging at him to quit and it's bad for him and I blatantly tell him that he stinks lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> yaya cheryl!!
> 
> cath!!!!! i need you! lol. my little poas enabler :haha: this is what i got just now..:happydance: my cheapie opk is reeaallly faint but i got a :) on cb digi ?! what the actual frig?? lol i wasnt expecting to o so soon! so glad ive got my lube. get some cb digis lady!!

Yay, these are great! Time to BD!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hehehe you ladies really cheered me up then!!! Fletch you are so funny!!!
> 
> I'm glad it went well and enhanced the pleasure too :wink:
> 
> As you ladies have been chatting I have been sleeping and then falling out with oh again. He went out to play pool and promised he wouldn't be long. 4 hours later he finally comes home and I'm such a light sleeper that just opening the front door wakes me up so of course I was then ratty and pissed off that he was so late. I think what's worse is that he bullshits me about not being long, I think if he'd said to me in the first place I'll be back about 11pm then I might have sulked a little but wouldn't be half as mad as I was after saying he wouldn't be long! Plus he ignored my text again, I wanted to get pizza so asked how long he would be and he said he didn't know but his dad was on his way up there too so ages yet. At which point I told him I was annoyed coz he said he wouldn't be long and it was pointless ordering pizza for myself and he didn't reply, just ignored me for 2 hours!!
> He's apparently very sorry now but I'm still annoyed that I had to make do with toast instead of pizza lol. Just wish he could stop going out drinking for a whole just whilst I am so worried, sometimes it makes me feel like I am going through this whole thing alone and he isn't there to support me. I dont think men understand how hard it is sometimes.
> His worst comment he made though is that he is worried and that going out playing pool takes his mind off it. Made me feel like he'd rather get away from me coz I remind him of what happened and that we lost our angel last time. I hope I'm not overreacting though, sometimes I feel like he thinks I'm just crazy and hormonal coz I'm pregnant.
> 
> Anyway, enough late night ramblings!!! I hope all you ladies sleep well!
> 
> Shellie where are you? Hope you are ok and the witch didn't get you hun!
> 
> Cupcake - that malteser cake sounds lush!!!
> 
> Mrs d - omg that apple scone hot with ice cream sounds beaut!!! I may have to get that recipe and try it!!
> 
> Cath - you are over the biggest hurdle after one day, take each day as it comes hun. It's all psychological! Maybe try an aversion therapy whenever you want a cig, like pinching your arm whenever you feel the urge to smoke and then the urge will become linked with that pinching pain and eventually you will associate smoking with negativeness! Although that's a bit of a drastic way of doing it but it does work lol!!
> 
> Shelby - well done on quitting too! Must have been extra hard as you oh smokes! Mine smokes and the only real reason I managed to quit was because I got pregnant. Now I am the worst kind of non-smoker, the ex-smoker!! I'm always whinging at him to quit and it's bad for him and I blatantly tell him that he stinks lol!!

Ok, so I can relate to you with your hubby...and staying out late, etc. When you were talking, it sounded like my hubby...but in their defense, i can tell you this...they are just as stressed as we are about all this ttc crud...they want it as bad as we do and when it's stressful or not going the way things are planned, this is how they react...what they do...so we need to cut them some slack and be there for them. Because what we don't know is they are stressing and worrying in the background when we think they don't care. I promise you...they do. They love us and just want us happy and they know that getting preggers and having a baby will do that...that's a LOT of pressure on them...so hang in there. Happiness is around the corner! You're lucky you are there...pregnant...so hang on to that.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

just sad tonight... ugh.. :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I'm sorry for your falling out with OH. I hope you can go back to sleep and sleep well. :hugs:

ttcbaby: Lots of :hugs:!


----------



## Poppy84

ttcbabyisom said:


> just sad tonight... ugh.. :cry:

Sending u loads of hugs xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ladies just tried to catch up I've been proper lol :rofl: don't laugh or it Will squirt out lol...cx

Ttcbabyisom :hugs: Hun. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey ttc is so right hun....just sometimes we wish they would be honest with us about how they feel, but they just don't want us to know they are worried to I guess. Men!

What's this about hot apple scones? I missed that!

Fletch we will be trying that tonight on your recommendation then! We attempted to start SMEP last night but it didn't really erm....work, as neither of us were in the mood! I don't think I get in the mood more really til I'm closer to ov!

Ttc so sorry you are feeling blue hun....keep coming back here for support we are here for you, and remember you are already in a new cycle so can try again this month!

Cheryl hows the MS today?

X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I only every wanted sex when I was ovulating lol...x

Ms was good sun and yesterday and last night it got bad again was really sick before bed.. Start at 12 today I can't face it :sick:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Thats so funny... Don't laugh you might pee. That is so me. I've coughed and pee'd myself once already. Luckily I was at home with just DH. But, still embarrassing when you are cleaning up your chair and you need a change of clothes. I felt like a toddler with an accident again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl I'm exacy the same,my sex drive isn't the best but when I'm ovulating its bad lol,remember I said yesterday I didn't know whether ti dtd every night but didn't want to stress oh out? Well got into bed and he tried it on......no chance Mr I need your spermies in tip top condition lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I think men struggle to understand that our arousal levels are linked with hormones and cycle and stuff...their hormones are at a constant so they always want it and get offended when we don't!

Lube all the way!

Cath how the OPKs looking today!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch glad you got those spermies, not sure about the shower but I'm sure it must be fine coz they are inside, theres too much to think about when ttc isn't there x

Cheryl sorry ms is back, I hope you feel a bit better by the time you go to work x

Cath you make me laugh, poor oh being rejected coz its not the right time haha x

Ttcbaby :hugs: today are your bloods right, I hope you get some answers x

Cupcake the apple scone is what I'm going to make today, it's extra yummy hot and with ice cream yumm. How are you today? x

Bailey I agree with ttcbaby but I'd still be pissed with oh if I was you, men hhmmph x

Morning everyone else :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake i agree hun! Womens sex drive does increase during O!!! Men just have high sex drive 24/7 lol! 

Ahhhh no Leinz!!!! did you pee lots or just a little bit??

Cupcake they are slightly darker than yesterday, iv come to the conclusion that AM works better for me then using PM urine, my test last night was so faint i could barely see it!! You wont be long Ovulating will you hun??

Mrsd how you feeling hun? you making your scones today??

Ttc i really hope you get some answers hun :hugs:

*POPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIYA!!  *

Fletch - dont quote me but iv heard that they advise you not to shower after sex if ttc BUT as you didnt move for 10 minutes - legs in the air etc i really dont think it would have affected you! there are millions of spermies released, your fine hun 

Tawn how are you hunny?

Cheryl hope the MS has eased off a bit hun? 

Shelby - any more symptoms? 

Mummy - have you gone on holidays yet lovely?

Whoever else i have missed im sorry!!! 

AFM - im starting to get some twinges from my ectopic side :-/ was hoping it would be from my good side but beggers cant be choosers :-( xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I might have made a mistake I have just tidied up the house oops now dh will stop doing things, I think I might need a relapse haha :winkwink: x


----------



## cathgibbs

MRSD!! Try and make it a bit messy before DH comes back lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Ha ha mrs d mess it up lol... Well ladies wish me luck and pray Im not sick on anyone's head :sick:


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: oh cheryl bless you! FX hun! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi girls. I have terrible reception, so I haven't read back, but just wanted to check in and say holiday is going really well and we're having a great time. DD is being good mostly too =)

I haven't tested again yet (I know you'd be disgusted by that Cath, at 12DPO today...). I'm just going to hold out until Thursday when AF is due though and see what happens. Had the tiniest bit of spotting today after BDing, and DH said it felt different to usual (but, TMI, I had a bucket of CM going on), so not sure what's happening, and trying not to think about it.

I hope you're all well. Hopefully I'll have better coverage in Tasmania when we get there on Friday and can catch up (and maybe let you all know about a HPT result...). xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great idea girls i might just have to do that haha x

Cheryl good luck x

Mummy I'm glad you are having a great time, I've got everything crossed for you for your bfp xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi mummy!! So great to hear from you! Cant wait to see your bfp on friday!  hope youre having an amazing time xxxxx

cath hows the opks? Lol your poor oh! But youre right, dont wanna tire his spermies 

cheryl hope you dont barf on anyone! Youll be fine. Take some salted crisps with you to ease the ms? 

Mrs duck make some lunch and leave a mess, and ea it in the lounge and leave your plate and cup lying around, have a shower and leave your undies on the floor haha. Im describing everything my dh does :haha:

how is everyone else? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine too. My dh usually comes home for lunch and when I get back from work his lunchtime plate and cup is usually still on the dining room table.

How are you fletch? You got anything nice planned for today? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy i hope your having an amazing time!! 12dpo!?!? No testing!!! haha i understand why though hun so your not in my bad books :-D

Fletch thats exactly what my OH does!!! hes been warned not to leave a mess this week as I could quite possible kill him lol! 

MrsD deffo make a mess hun!!! take FULL advantage of him being your man slave lol!

Fletch i am Well Jell your 1DPO!!! haha!!! JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! My OPKs were a tad darker this morning but yet again gone back to being pale!!! i would go out and buy some digis but nearly all of my pay has gone on holidays/bills/presents/Non smoking things etc so i think ill just monitor CM, use my crappy OPKS and just dtd every other day, we should be ok? iv ordered the green ones Tawn was telling me about so if we dont get a BFP this month ill use them next time then!!

What are you plans for today ladies? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you should be fine hun, plenty of spermies in there ready for that eggy x

I've got a friend visiting me this lunchtime hence the tidying up!


----------



## Tawn

Hello ladies!

Ttcbabyisom, :hugs: hun. I hope that you get to see your doctor still today and that you get some answers.

MrsD, naughty you for cleaning up so soon! lol. You just make it far too easy on your DH in my opinion, you gotta MILK it! ;)

Cheryl, sorry the ms is back. But just take it as a sign that everything is going to be so amazing at your scan tomorrow! So excited to see your pics, lil' bean should look a lot like a baby!

Bailey, sorry your OH is being a pain! I think everyone is right, and he might be avoiding things as a way of dealing with his emotions. Men, eh? But we have to remember it is hard on them too, and maybe cut them a little slack. Maybe you can make a compromise on which days or how many days a week you guys spend just the 2 of you?

Cath, O is just around the corner!!! EEK! And good on you girl, telling OH "no" last night! High quality spermies is what you want, and every other day will definitely get that eggy caught for you!

Fletch, what are your OPKs doing today? Are you counting today as O day?!?! EEK exciting! I love how many of you are going into your TWW! I can't wait to symptom spot with all of you!

Cupcake, how's work today hun?

Mummy, glad to hear holiday is going well! We miss you on here! I can't wait for your BFP update!

Poppy, is today your first day back at school (it is for stepson)? If so, hope it is a great one!

Shelby, any new symptoms?

Shellie, HAVE YOU TESTED YET!?!?!!

Thurl, where have you been? It seems we are never on BnB at the same time!

Leinz, when is your next scan of your beautiful girl?!

AFM, I think it is safe to say MS is here lol. Got stepson up and off to school then DH convinced me to climb back in bed for a quick cuddle this morning and I ended up having to run to the bathroom gagging as he is laughing his head off. I swear I wanted to throw something at him, as laughing and gagging do not go well together and he was giving me the giggles saying "soooooo, is being pregnant all you hoped it would be!?" :haha: I am not complaining though, I have felt the nausea coming on stronger and stronger lately so I figured the actual urge to be sick would follow and it isn't so bad I can't eat or anything so I'm not complaining! 

I think we are going to tell stepson this weekend (when I will be 8 weeks) if all is still going well. I think it is better for him to understand why I might be so tired and sick lately, rather than worrying about me if that makes sense. 

Plus, if anything (god forbid) did go wrong, I don't think I would be able to be so strong as to not cry or be sad 100% of the time, so it would be better for him to know why I was feeling that way, rather than thinking I was upset with DH or him or anything.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh thats what i thought MrsD, ill contnue with the opks for this month and then Digis for next month! 

Awwww thats nice hun, have a nice catch up drink lots of tea and eat lots of biscuits! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

TAWN!!! HIYA!!!

Ahhhhhh im glad MS is here - not that i want to inflict sickness onto you lol_ you know what i mean! do you feel better now that you have MS? Id love to have MS!!! I think telling him will be good hun - nothing will go wrong so you dont have to worry about that, ahhh DS will be so happy!! 

xxx


----------



## Tawn

Haha Cath, I know what you mean! When you get your BFP this month, I am going to wish loads and loads of MS for you hun :winkwink:

I feel pretty good about everything at the moment, tbh. It makes me and DH laugh when I suddenly gag opening the cupboard under the sink and smelling the rubbish bin etc! I am trying to find joy and humor in it, if that makes sense?

I don't have the gazillion symptoms that a lot of the other first tri ladies have, but I am just going to sit back and call myself lucky and take each day as it comes. Honestly, my prayers were answered that it was in the right place, so now that I don't have to worry about my health/safety for a rupture, I am determined to be happy! :) 

ANNNNNNDDD I can't wait for all of you lovelies to join me! I deffo want to make a preg club and baby club to continue the lucky thread on! I think it is good for my marriage to have this venting space :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn sorry and yay at the same time for ms x

We all can't wait to join you too and a pregnancy lucky thread and a baby lucky thread sounds great x

This thread saves our oh/dhs shed loads of earache xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Good for my marriage :rofl: that made me lol then Tawn!! 

Dont matter about other preg symptoms hun, as long as you have MS its a really good sign i know not everyone has MS but i would LOVE MS i think to us women who have suffered loss its a bit of comfort? has SS said anything to you yet about being tired/sick??

Oh yes def have to set up a preg group when we all get our BFP! 

This might be a bit TMI but in your fertile week during sex do you find it really sensitive as if your cervix is in the way?? 

xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hmmm, I don't think I've ever felt that Cath? I think that when I O, my cervix gets realllllllly high (like I can barely tough it) so it doesn't get hit or anything while dtd during fertile week.

Do you ever check your cervical position or do you just go by cm?


----------



## cathgibbs

TMI but it feels really deep!! the last time we dtd was Sunday so i was hungover as i got very drunk in the wedding on Saturday, we are dtd again tonight so ill see if it happens again, ohhhh no i cant do that, i just checked my cm internally for the first time today and i didnt like it lol my cm is quite stretchy now so i think O is going to happen in the next couple of days!! i dont think iv ever been so excited lol its taking my mind off smoking so much! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Lol, you made me chuckle with you saying how much you didn't like checking your cm Cath! I would have thought, with how much you love to POAS you would love checking cm and cervical position and the like too!

Well, either way just keep dtd every other night (YAY for stretchy CM!) and you will have a huge reason to keep up with the no-smoking! I have to say it is amazing that you are stopping, try and be strong! It's a wonderful thing to do for your future bubba!


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO it made me feel quite queasy Tawn lol my face was a picture lol i dont think ill be doing that again!!! 

Ahhh i know, iv only ever given up whilst pregnant so iv only gone 2 weeks without smoking and always start back up afterwards, its only been 2 days but im feeling quite good but i know tomorrow is going to be hard but i got 2 drs apt so i should take my mind off it! xxx


----------



## Tawn

LOL, that is so funny Cath. Imagine if you had passed out and OH had to find you on the loo! 

OOOhh what are your two drs appts? Did you have your MOT yet?! LOL

And also, try and remember that smoking can increase your chance of ectopic so use that as motivation and I KNOW you can do it! And in about 10 days or so a little bean will be settling up shop in your uterus, making it all worth it! :hugs: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol he wouldnt have a clue what was going on bless him!! 

I got one with my GP at 9am to see if i can go on a higer dosage of patches but i might just stick to the dose im on now seems as im doing ok............so far! the other is my MOT And my internal to check my Pelvis is ok - I have a problem though - im going to dtd tonight do you think this will affect anything tomorrow or is that just a really stupid question?!?!

Ahhhhhhhh stop it Tawn your getting me really excited lol iv told myself that if i dont get a BFP this month it will be ok as we got the holidays and OHs birthday to look forward to - and if i dont get my bfp this month i will be Ov the last few days of holidays so its not long at all!

Hows work hun, you busy? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah OK, I will stop! I am just so excited cause so many of you are in the TWW or heading into it soon, it is a fun time on this thread!

Uhg, work is a pain. I am sooooo not motivated to get back into the groove after taking last week off (as evidenced by all my BnBing today!!!) Honestly, I am being so lazy! LOL

How about you hun? Do I remember you saying you have a new supervisor? Or was that someone else?


----------



## cathgibbs

lol everyime i do a OPK i pretend its a HPT and get excited when i see the line :rofl: how SAD is that lol i then imagine me going for my early scan to check if its ectopic or not, i really need to get out more lol!!

Ohhhhhhhhhh its such a struggle after having time off hun! you work from home aswell dont you?!? There must be so many distractions!!

Yeh shes ok now i think she found her boots and realised that she cant speak to us like children so shes settled in quite well which is good! xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies.

Sorry I didn't post anything yesterday. I was upset and wasn't in a good mood. Actually I'm still not in a good mood now, but I figure you all might help cheer me up. I haven't read back but I will try to once I don't feel like crying anymore.

So I wasn't supposed to do a preg test until today as it being 12 DPO for me and that's the length of my LP. But when I was at work yesterday they needed a volunteer who wouldnt mind having some blood drawn since they needed to make sure that samples that travel in the pneumatic air tube system were giving the same results as if the samples were simply walked to the lab and dropped off. I said sure, and they took my blood. After they were done with my blood i decided hell I'm at work, have blood, I can do a preg test on my blood. Surprise, surprise, *BFN * So upset. Didn't help that later on OH was pissed off at me for having forgotten the step stool in the kitchen (I'm 5'2'' I always need it!) and he kicked it and hurt his toe, but somehow he thinks because I'm a forgetful person it means I don't care about him or give a sh*t. As if I would try to do those things on purpose to hurt him! 

Now this morning I have brown spotting. Which means by tonight or tomorrow morning AF will be here. 

And to make it all worse I had two bad dreams. First one I was having another miscarriage :cry:. After I woke up, made OH's lunch for work & kissed him goodbye, I crawled back into bed and cried. I was thinking how we've just reached the one year mark on me stopping the pill. Also thought about how it looks like next cycle I'm going to be getting my period practically on our angel's due date :cry::cry::cry:. I really really really wanted to be pregnant before then. I donno how i'm even going to survive next month. And now this new cycle about to start is the last cycle where I could have a baby before our wedding. After that I'm either practically giving birth at the wedding or I'll have a giant belly. THis is assuming I can even get preggo again :(. I finally fell back asleep, only to have another dream. You may not want to read this next dream as it's disturbing, especially for those who are currently pregnant :(

Spoiler
I was pregnant and in labor lying on a steel table. I remember thinking that the pain wasn't as bad as I expected, and there were two ladies there. I don't know if they were medical staff as they were in normal clothing. I'm not even sure I was in a hospital. but no one else was there, I was alone. OH wasn't there. I never heard any crying once the baby came out. The lady who grabbed the babe when I delievered I thought was passing the baby to me, but then I see the umbilical cord going over my head as she passed the baby to the other lady. Then the first lady says "After all this work to get here, looks like your baby is just going to die" She then tells the lady holding the baby to try and save it, and so she stabs the baby in the abdomen with a scalpel and starts squeezing out what looks like puss . I still don't hear any crying, and then they take off with my baby, and I never know what happened :cry:

And my 20 year old cousin who my mom said she thought had I not lost the baby would have been due around the same time, just had her baby ... 

And it looks like the weather is suiting my mood today, as there is a storm outside my window right now ...

I'm all out of PMA girls :cry:


----------



## Tawn

Awww Shellie, I am so sorry to hear about the bfn, and the awful nightmares and overall just sh*tty time you are having hun :hugs:

Honestly, I don't know what to say because it sounds like a lot of emotions are coming to a head for you due to the timing with your angel, and that must be so unbelievably hard and I know I can't really make that any easier. But just know we are all here for you to help get you through your angel's DD as much as we can


----------



## shelbysioux

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I didn't post anything yesterday. I was upset and wasn't in a good mood. Actually I'm still not in a good mood now, but I figure you all might help cheer me up. I haven't read back but I will try to once I don't feel like crying anymore.
> 
> So I wasn't supposed to do a preg test until today as it being 12 DPO for me and that's the length of my LP. But when I was at work yesterday they needed a volunteer who wouldnt mind having some blood drawn since they needed to make sure that samples that travel in the pneumatic air tube system were giving the same results as if the samples were simply walked to the lab and dropped off. I said sure, and they took my blood. After they were done with my blood i decided hell I'm at work, have blood, I can do a preg test on my blood. Surprise, surprise, *BFN * So upset. Didn't help that later on OH was pissed off at me for having forgotten the step stool in the kitchen (I'm 5'2'' I always need it!) and he kicked it and hurt his toe, but somehow he thinks because I'm a forgetful person it means I don't care about him or give a sh*t. As if I would try to do those things on purpose to hurt him!
> 
> Now this morning I have brown spotting. Which means by tonight or tomorrow morning AF will be here.
> 
> And to make it all worse I had two bad dreams. First one I was having another miscarriage :cry:. After I woke up, made OH's lunch for work & kissed him goodbye, I crawled back into bed and cried. I was thinking how we've just reached the one year mark on me stopping the pill. Also thought about how it looks like next cycle I'm going to be getting my period practically on our angel's due date :cry::cry::cry:. I really really really wanted to be pregnant before then. I donno how i'm even going to survive next month. And now this new cycle about to start is the last cycle where I could have a baby before our wedding. After that I'm either practically giving birth at the wedding or I'll have a giant belly. THis is assuming I can even get preggo again :(. I finally fell back asleep, only to have another dream. You may not want to read this next dream as it's disturbing, especially for those who are currently pregnant :(
> 
> Spoiler
> I was pregnant and in labor lying on a steel table. I remember thinking that the pain wasn't as bad as I expected, and there were two ladies there. I don't know if they were medical staff as they were in normal clothing. I'm not even sure I was in a hospital. but no one else was there, I was alone. OH wasn't there. I never heard any crying once the baby came out. The lady who grabbed the babe when I delievered I thought was passing the baby to me, but then I see the umbilical cord going over my head as she passed the baby to the other lady. Then the first lady says "After all this work to get here, looks like your baby is just going to die" She then tells the lady holding the baby to try and save it, and so she stabs the baby in the abdomen with a scalpel and starts squeezing out what looks like puss . I still don't hear any crying, and then they take off with my baby, and I never know what happened :cry:
> 
> And my 20 year old cousin who my mom said she thought had I not lost the baby would have been due around the same time, just had her baby ...
> 
> And it looks like the weather is suiting my mood today, as there is a storm outside my window right now ...
> 
> I'm all out of PMA girls :cry:

Shellie i'm so sorry for you, it's so unfair :cry: I really feel for you :(


----------



## fletch_W

hi girls! 

tawn and cath you two have been chatty today! hope youre both okay? 

tawn yay for ms! :) i think you should tell ds. he will be so happy to get a brother or sister :) 

cath im excited for you to o :happydance: 

shellie im so sorry hunny :hugs: your dreams wont have helped either. i wish i could say something to make you feel better. are you certain bloods would show this early? iv never had bloods done so i havent a clue. :nope:

afm im cramping up a storm today. on both sides but mostly the right side so must be oing. and my baps hurt :holly: which iv never had before. i have been gipping all day and farty too. sorry tmi :dohh:

so the two pics i have added. the left one is yesterdays and the right one is one i took just now. i will take another tomorrow. does the opk go neg the day after o? or does it stay positive? i have no clue :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







for cath.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4









P120904003.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: shelby!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch glad you got those spermies, not sure about the shower but I'm sure it must be fine coz they are inside, theres too much to think about when ttc isn't there x
> 
> Cheryl sorry ms is back, I hope you feel a bit better by the time you go to work x
> 
> Cath you make me laugh, poor oh being rejected coz its not the right time haha x
> 
> Ttcbaby :hugs: today are your bloods right, I hope you get some answers x
> 
> Cupcake the apple scone is what I'm going to make today, it's extra yummy hot and with ice cream yumm. How are you today? x
> 
> Bailey I agree with ttcbaby but I'd still be pissed with oh if I was you, men hhmmph x
> 
> Morning everyone else :wave:

Thanks. Yes, had my bloods this morning and still waiting on word from the doc's office. i hate that it takes them so long to get back to you.


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbaby did you take another hpt? hoping you get some answers xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

Sorry had a bi*** of a day today, sooo busy!

Think I've caught up with everyones day!

Tawn yey for MS! Your so lucky to work from home and be able to jump on bnb every now and again!

Shellie so sorry you are having a rough time hun, I just don't know what to say to try and make you feel better :(.

Yey ovulation! Are you bding again tonight hun?

Where's bailey today?

Mrs d did you have a nice lunch with your friend?


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry had a bi*** of a day today, sooo busy!
> 
> Think I've caught up with everyones day!
> 
> Tawn yey for MS! Your so lucky to work from home and be able to jump on bnb every now and again!
> 
> Shellie so sorry you are having a rough time hun, I just don't know what to say to try and make you feel better :(.
> 
> *Yey ovulation! Are you bding again tonight hun*?
> 
> Where's bailey today?
> 
> Mrs d did you have a nice lunch with your friend?

was that aimed at me?? :) yeah we will be tonight and using the lube again :happydance: i have such a great feeling about this month for us all :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it was fletch sorry! Loooong day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch I they can stay pos for up to 3 days in a row hun!!! Get bding hun!!!

Afm this def won't be ny month oh and I just had a blazing row,when we are away he wants his brother to sleep in our house and iv said no because I'm cleaning before we go and his brother will leave the house in a mess,eat all the food,leave the lights on,leave doors unlocked,sleep in our bed and he doesn't even was regularly so now im a bitch for saying no,I can't even be bothered to make up with him right now so no bding for us!!!! 

Awwww shellie sorry your having a bad day hun xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

:hugs: thats okay i wasnt sure if anyone else is oing too. my posts have been pretty selfish lately. 

how are you other than having had a crap day? xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw cath! i would have said no too. why dont you talk about it with his brother and your oh, lay down some ground rules? x


----------



## fletch_W

just wanted to say.... chat happy!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I didn't post anything yesterday. I was upset and wasn't in a good mood. Actually I'm still not in a good mood now, but I figure you all might help cheer me up. I haven't read back but I will try to once I don't feel like crying anymore.
> 
> So I wasn't supposed to do a preg test until today as it being 12 DPO for me and that's the length of my LP. But when I was at work yesterday they needed a volunteer who wouldnt mind having some blood drawn since they needed to make sure that samples that travel in the pneumatic air tube system were giving the same results as if the samples were simply walked to the lab and dropped off. I said sure, and they took my blood. After they were done with my blood i decided hell I'm at work, have blood, I can do a preg test on my blood. Surprise, surprise, *BFN * So upset. Didn't help that later on OH was pissed off at me for having forgotten the step stool in the kitchen (I'm 5'2'' I always need it!) and he kicked it and hurt his toe, but somehow he thinks because I'm a forgetful person it means I don't care about him or give a sh*t. As if I would try to do those things on purpose to hurt him!
> 
> Now this morning I have brown spotting. Which means by tonight or tomorrow morning AF will be here.
> 
> And to make it all worse I had two bad dreams. First one I was having another miscarriage :cry:. After I woke up, made OH's lunch for work & kissed him goodbye, I crawled back into bed and cried. I was thinking how we've just reached the one year mark on me stopping the pill. Also thought about how it looks like next cycle I'm going to be getting my period practically on our angel's due date :cry::cry::cry:. I really really really wanted to be pregnant before then. I donno how i'm even going to survive next month. And now this new cycle about to start is the last cycle where I could have a baby before our wedding. After that I'm either practically giving birth at the wedding or I'll have a giant belly. THis is assuming I can even get preggo again :(. I finally fell back asleep, only to have another dream. You may not want to read this next dream as it's disturbing, especially for those who are currently pregnant :(
> 
> Spoiler
> I was pregnant and in labor lying on a steel table. I remember thinking that the pain wasn't as bad as I expected, and there were two ladies there. I don't know if they were medical staff as they were in normal clothing. I'm not even sure I was in a hospital. but no one else was there, I was alone. OH wasn't there. I never heard any crying once the baby came out. The lady who grabbed the babe when I delievered I thought was passing the baby to me, but then I see the umbilical cord going over my head as she passed the baby to the other lady. Then the first lady says "After all this work to get here, looks like your baby is just going to die" She then tells the lady holding the baby to try and save it, and so she stabs the baby in the abdomen with a scalpel and starts squeezing out what looks like puss . I still don't hear any crying, and then they take off with my baby, and I never know what happened :cry:
> 
> And my 20 year old cousin who my mom said she thought had I not lost the baby would have been due around the same time, just had her baby ...
> 
> And it looks like the weather is suiting my mood today, as there is a storm outside my window right now ...
> 
> I'm all out of PMA girls :cry:

I'm so so sorry Shellie for you BFN and just your overall crappy feeling and mood...i totally feel for you sweetie. you're allowed to feel this way. maybe tomorrow will be a better day. Just know that you will get past the due date of your angel baby and everything will be just fine because I did...it was hard but i got past it and just focused on trying again...we will get our forever babies one of these days, i just know it. i'm sending big hugs you way!!! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

They won't listen hun their mother has spoilt them so much their beyond repair literally do everything for my oh grrrr

Oohhhh yay chat happy !!!

Cupcake what went wrong with your day hun xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Cath I know what you mean, if I fell out with my oh I wouldn't be able to make up with him just for the sake of bd'ing, in fact I think we missed our month a few times because of that before I got pg before! I wouldn't want some sweaty relly sleeping in my bed either!

So the lube was ok then Fletch? I think it is really good but just used sparingly, and it's wierd you should say that about :holly: I always get it straight after o and didn't this month so what the heck does that mean?? Got em a bit now at 9dpo but who knows??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> ttcbaby did you take another hpt? hoping you get some answers xxxx

no...maybe i will this afternoon...i'm sure it will be negative. i've for sure learned my lesson with testing early. NEVER doing it again...if i hadn't of tested, i would never have known...and would just have been 2 days late on my period...but then that would have gotten my hopes up too thinking i was late because i was preggers...you just can't win with this ttc journey! it can be so stressful.


----------



## fletch_W

it is super hard. i got a positive 2 cycles ago and then my period and was heart broken. but for you to get a pos then a neg i cannot imagine how you felt :( 

are your cycles irregular or normally a little late? or did you get your period already? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath I wouldn't have that either, bad enough coming back from hols let alone coming back to loadsa cleaning etc! Don't lose heart, you've not ovd let just make sure you bd tomo night WHEN he's apologised!

Fletch -selfish posts? When? Not at all gun, were all guilty of them I occasionally but I don't think you've made one?

Hey Shelby :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Shelbysioux that made me laugh,his brother is q proper lazy sh*t aswell he annoys the life out of me,ah well never mind onto October now atleast ill be able to drink on holidays....

Shelbysioux I got a real good feeling about you hun,how many days till testing?

Aww ttcbaby I hope ypu can start ttc soon hun it'll take your kind off things as I bet your all over the place xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Cupcake he won't apologies not when its concerning his brother we have argued so many times over him xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> it is super hard. i got a positive 2 cycles ago and then my period and was heart broken. but for you to get a pos then a neg i cannot imagine how you felt :(
> 
> are your cycles irregular or normally a little late? or did you get your period already? xx

yeah...it sucked.

my cycles are pretty regular...always b/w 28 and 31 days...yes, bleeding now...started Saturday night with spotting and full on Sunday...cramping SOOOOO bad.


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> it is super hard. i got a positive 2 cycles ago and then my period and was heart broken. but for you to get a pos then a neg i cannot imagine how you felt :(
> 
> are your cycles irregular or normally a little late? or did you get your period already? xx
> 
> yeah...it sucked.
> 
> my cycles are pretty regular...always b/w 28 and 31 days...yes, bleeding now...started Saturday night with spotting and full on Sunday...cramping SOOOOO bad.Click to expand...

im sorry :( i must have missed that post. :hugs: 

we will all get there in the end hunny. i have a good feeling :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh oh just came back from popping to the shop with chocolate for me and he apologised,he never apologises lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw cath!! get him in the sack lass :sex:


----------



## shelbysioux

Ha ha see they do surprise you sometimes! Get :sex: Cath!!

I only went and tested before :BFN: I don't even know why I did I had drunk loads of water all afternoon, it was a cheapy strip test from the corner shop, and its TOO EARLY!! Still managed tp pi** myself off though :dohh:


----------



## fletch_W

shelby! lol what dpo are you? you need a ticker so we can all keep track of where eachothers cycles are! xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Well i got a smiley clearblue opk on sunday 26th and monday 27th but the monday one was lighter so I'm thinking I o'd the sunday night? Which would make me 9dpo? Do you agree? How do you get the tickers? x


----------



## fletch_W

click on my ticker andit should take you to the page where you make one. if you type in the 26th as o day then it should calculate it for you xx


----------



## fletch_W

scroll over tools and tickers and click countdown tickers and choose which one you like xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh get a ticker Shelby,9dpo is still very early lovely,test in a few days time and ill bet you see a bfp Xxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

:thumbup: woop, did that work?


----------



## shelbysioux

:blush: what a muppet, done it now


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

wahoo!! 9 dpo is def too early. well, for me 9dpo would be to early try waiting til atleast 12dpo? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby PMA still time for a line to appear!!

I got a ticker to!

Not sure what my cycle length is post mc but hoping it goes back to 28 days again as per ticker!


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm going to trafford centre tomorrow so might treat myself to a frer and test friday morning. I've got a scan on thursday as well though!

I forgot what a head masher the tww was, but it still beats WTT I'm sure you will all agree! xx


----------



## fletch_W

yay for tickers!! we dont have to guess who is where in their cycle anymore :)

shelby im so excited to hear about your scan :) :)

cupcake mine was 28 and went to 31. but i had a natural mc so dunno if yours will stay same or not xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ticker tastic!!


----------



## fletch_W

wait sorry i thought it was cupcake that had an ectopic and its shelby. my apoligies. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath and Shelby fletch, mine was an mmc hun.

Where's mrs d tonight?


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i got a little confused sorry. have you had an af since did you say? xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> wahoo!! 9 dpo is def too early. well, for me 9dpo would be to early try waiting til atleast 12dpo? xx

yeah, 9 is too early but that's where i was when i got my BFP but you see how that ended...most likely a chemical. I would suggest NOT testing until 12 dpo or later!


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch yep had AF last week! I'm CD9 gonna start peeing on sticks tomo! Yey!


----------



## fletch_W

ahh! okay. im all caught up with everyones cycles now. :)

whats everyone up to this evening?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

blood work results finally in...negative so she said with that many positive tests, it had to be a chemical pregnancy. ok...moving on...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

how many hours difference between you UK gals and us US gals? i'm at work still. it's 4:35 p.m. here.


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom said:


> blood work results finally in...negative so she said with that many positive tests, it had to be a chemical pregnancy. ok...moving on...

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

its 9:35pm here xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not up to much Fletch, you? Didn't get in from work til just b4 7, cooked dinner and then watched gbbo! Now crashing!


----------



## fletch_W

i havent done much, had tea and now watching crap on tv. well, hubby is im not im on here. i love baking but hate watching baking programs. i enjoy the ace of cakes type thing where they decorate things xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww ttc big hugs lovely do you feel ok now?

Woohooo finally dtd after bickering nearly all night lol feel better now

Ahhhh I can see where your all at now with your tickets yay xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww ttc big hugs lovely do you feel ok now?
> 
> Woohooo finally dtd after bickering nearly all night lol feel better now
> 
> Ahhhh I can see where your all at now with your tickets yay xxx

yeah, i'm ok...still sad but mentally moving onto this next cycle. These cramps are way worse this period than in months past. Oh my gosh!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm not even sure my ticker will be right because my cycles are all over the place ranging from 28 to 31 days...and my LP changes too...so we'll see...i just picked the average and went with that.


----------



## fletch_W

yay for another ticker!! were changing people cath!! :) 

ttcbaby i like having a ticker, cos it gives you a rough idea if your cycles are all over. youll be able to change it if you use opks this month and will know round about when af is due too. have you finished work yet? its almost 11pm here xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Where's Mrs Duck tonight?


----------



## fletch_W

and bailey and cheryl! we miss you ladies!!

cath yay for dtd!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## shelbysioux

She must have typed it with her legs wrapped round headboard lol :D


----------



## fletch_W

:haha: or doing a headstand :rofl: the things we do eh?


----------



## shelbysioux

:rofl: I know, all in a good cause though eh?


----------



## fletch_W

definitely :thumbup: 

what are you up to this evening? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Not much just having a cheeky kebab cos I'm reeeeeally hungry, maybe it's sign lol! What about you, are you bd'ing or leaving it a night? xx


----------



## fletch_W

were bding. we did it friday, last night, tonight and that will be it i think cos were kipping at my mums tomorrow so dont want to rattle the headboard with her in the next room :haha: so fxd this lube has worked. had my legs on the wall last night and will do again tonight. 

being hungry is a great sign. are you having any other symptoms? sorry if youv mentioned it already xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I haven't mentioned any cos all I have is on and off sore :holly: and I have had mild cramping / twinges / pains on and off since about 2dpo. Truth be known though I am terrified of getting my hopes up and getting a bfn!


----------



## fletch_W

me too thats why im only testing if af is late. iv left my hpts at my mums so i cant just get them out when i want to lol. plus we have lots on these next few weeks so will keep me busy :)

do you normall get cramps and sore boobs before af? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I normally get sore boobs but never really the cramping so I just don't know! i normally wouldnt have tested until af was due so I dunno what possessed me before, I think it's Cath she's a bad influence haha. I'm not too down though cos I know it's early :)

I reckon the lube can't do any harm, I used it when I got my bfp :)


----------



## fletch_W

lol poor cath she always gets the blame. love you cath hehe xxx

right my dear im gonna love you and leave you. hubby is calling me to bed. 

:dust: to us all. and fxd september is lucky for us :) xxxxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

YAY you too :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!! Night xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I missed you all tonight I've had a busy day for a change, I had a lovely lunch with my friend then I called my mum and asked her if she would come and cut my hair as I'm desperate for a cut but couldn't handle the hairdressers coz of my neck so she came around and cut my hair then dh came home, we had tea then I have spent the whole evening trying to put together one of those photo books, I still haven't managed it but when it reached midnight I gave up, I'll finish it tomorrow

Aw so sweet of you all to be asking where I am tonight xxx

I'm half asleep but wanted to catch up before going to sleep and my memory is bad enough as it is so apologies if I miss anyone out x

Shellie so sorry you are having a crap time of things at the moment :hugs: 

Ttcbaby I'm sorry you've had your chemical confirmed :hugs: I don't blame you for waiting to test from now on x

Fletch yay for lots of bding, you and shelby cracked me up lol I've got everything crossed for both of you xx

Cath stick to your guns about your ohs brother but yay for make up bding x

Cupcake you were working late tonight you poor thing x

Yay for all your tickers by the way girls I don't have to try to remember where you all are in your cycle now :winkwink: 

Tawn I don't know how you do your job, look how long it is taking me to do a sodding photo book aaargh

Cheryl I hope your weren't suck on anyone haha x

Mummy I hope you are having a nice holiday x

Poppy how was your first day back at school? x

Bailey how are you hun you've been very quiet I hope you are ok xx

Thurl how are you? x

I think I've caught up???

Night night everyone xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi mrs duck! Sounds like youv had a lovely day! Do u mean a photo album or one of those gloss magazine type books? Sounds a bit technical for me lol. 

Im cramping so bad! I dunno whether its something i ate or o? Its so painful :(


----------



## AmyB1978

So we are back home now, got home last night.. and I was attempting to read and catch up with the thread but there is no way that I can get through all these pages. Would someone be able to give me a quick update? I gotta make a point to try and come on here at least once a day, otherwise I am just too tired to play catch up!

I love you ladies and hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Haha! It was a full wet myself... I got to get to doing Kegels. What do you mean? This month is going to be third time lucky! Glad to hear you got the BD in... I did a lot of bickering with DH today also. But, he ended up with him going to work.

Tawn: I won't get to see Zoela for 8 weeks! Seems like forever. I'm glad you are telling your stepson this weekend. I'd think its better for him to know, also. Children are very perceptive. Things will go to perfection. :)

Mummy: I can't wait for you to test. I'm excited for you. Feels good. :)

Shellie: I'm so sorry for your BFN and your nightmares. I wish life would quit being cruel to you and let you have your BFP already. I'm sure you can get pregnant and I truly hope this cycle is still the one. :hugs: Don't ever give up! When you are holding your rainbow... It'll all be worth the wait.

Cheryl: I'm an idiot. I thought when you said don't laugh it'll squirt out... You meant urine not preseed. Haha!

TTCbaby: Lots of :hugs:! I hope AF stops being painful and cruel. I'm truly hoping that this brand new cycle brings you, your forever baby. 

Duck: I can't wait until its time for you to TTC. I hope you enjoyed lunch with your friend. :)

Shelby: Sounds very promising that this month is the one. :)

Fletch: I'm so excited for you! Love those positive OPK's. You are about to find yourself in the 2ww... And I truly hope you are weeks away from seeing your BFP. :hugs:

Amy: Happy 2nd trimester! :wohoo: Love your profile picture!

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the new tickers! That helps keep me updated. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on yest was working and was so tired and sick il update u on my scan when I get back...cx mrs d I never was suck on anyone lol thts made me giggle. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl good luck at your scan today!!! Can't wait to see a picture of your beautiful bean!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, good luck today!


----------



## fletch_W

Cheyl thinking of you this morning! Cant wait to hear about your scan!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Cheryl!

Ladies I need some advice....this bding according to a schedule is not going down well with hubs....we start to bd but he just can't finish..I told him I'm just not gonna tell him where I am on my cycle but he will know as we don't normally bd much during the week..., how do your OHs cope under pressure? Any tips?


----------



## shelbysioux

No time to chat this morning going to the Trafford Centre to get school shoes for DD (and lots of things for me hopefully!) with my Mum. Just wanted to say Good Luck Cheryl, and Cupcake we can chat about that later if you want cos I have the same problem sometimes. See you all later xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck Cheryl!!!!

Cupcake I don't tell oh when I'm ovulating etc we always dtd every other day so he doesn't really know hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch did your opks go dark? Mine are going lighter :-( "xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks ladies well my scan was amazing it looks so big compared to 2 wks ago :cloud9: I will upload the pic later if tht is ok with you ladies?? One of the pics it looks like a bat upside down lol...xxxx

Cupcake my hubby always knew my time but only once he wasn't able to finish some guys think about it too much tho....xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Cheryl we def want to see pics! Glad it went well!

Yes Shelby thanks any tips appreciated! Trouble is he wants a bubba to do is interested in my cycle etc do its hard to keep it from him!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

glad ur scan went well cheryl!

Cupcake, I wish I had some advice for you. I'm in that situation and it isn't working out so well. My OH doesnt want to know when its that time because he doesnt think he couldn't perform under pressure. I wish all men were as dedicated to ttc as us. Because I don't tell him, we end up not doing it enough in my fertile time for a whole variety of reasons (work schedules, tirdness, back injuries, etc!) We still manage at least once during fertile time, but even though it worked with our angel baby, after the m/c once or twice isn't cutting it. I'm seriously considering throwing in the TTC towel if I don't get pregnant this next cycle and just NTNP until our wedding. It's getting way too hard for me. Maybe I just need to survive until after angel's DD which is on Oct 6th:cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I'm glad you weren't suck on anyone (it was after midnight ) and I'm do pleased your scan went well, pls show us a pic x

Cupcake we have that problem when we try every day but every other day seems ok, I don't know what to suggest???

Cath you must be in the tww???

Shelby have fun at the Trafford centre, oooh shopping x

Shellie don't give in don't forget it only takes one spermie to get that egg and they can live for up to 5 days. It will happen x

Hi leinz your dentist appnt is tomorrow right? I hope all goes well x


----------



## Tawn

Amazing news on your scan Cheryl!! So happy for you! And I personally can't wait to see your pic!

Cupcake, I sympathize hun because DH and I were having the exact same problem. Because he works a split shift and has a crazy work schedule, he said he wanted to know when O time was so that he could make dtd a priority--even if he was dead tired. The problem was, the pressure to perform knowing "this is the time we need to bd to make a baby" was way too much for us and the sexy time usually ended up very frustrating for both of us and was hurting our intimacy tbh because DH was getting so self conscious.

So basically what I decided to do was to have a chat with him, and he was totally on board for doing it every couple of days to make sure we caught the eggy. 

Then I chose not to tell him when my fertile phase was this month when I got my bfp. I did my OPKs privately and didn't talk TTC with him at all--minus when we both chatted about being excited to try for a baby--and just suggested sexy time or started it suggestively with a fun attitude, rather than a "we must do it now if we want to catch the egg". It did WONDERS for us! Honestly, I felt so relaxed that cycle compared to others and the bd was FUN rather than a chore because even though we were doing it at the right time, it wasn't so forced, if you know what I mean? And after I'd O'd I made a joke to him to feel out whether he had suspected that I had and he had no clue, he was just enjoying our time together too.

So my suggestion is that you and your DH just make a plan to be dedicated to dtd every few days throughout the month, so that he knows that is the best way to make a baby and he is expecting your attentions every few days. Then when it is the fertile time there isn't so much PRESSURE on it that it all fizzles, if you know what I mean? I also found that talking about having a baby or dreaming with DH was wonderful, but as much as he said he wanted to know the details of my cycle and such it really was detrimental as it got into his head too much and made it all such a big deal.

Hope that helps hun, it really worked for us to take the pressure off, enjoy it more and since we were both more relaxed I think that helped get our bfp.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn thats all brilliant advice, thank you for taking the time to write all that musta taken ages! I think I will take all your advice and start being a bit more cagey about the 'right' time etc.....trouble is that I tend to go to bed b4 him so am often asleep b4 he comes in which isn't conducive to spontaneous baby making! Maybe I'll say I need him to start coming with me so as a matter of course that it is more natural than me saying YOU GOTTA COME TO BED WITH ME IM FERTILE! I really appreciate all your advice ladies and it's good to know were not the only couple suffering from this, I've gone to sleep crying the last 2 nights feeling like we will never make a baby again now we have to try, but I guess I'll try being more cagey and less pressurising!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## fletch_W

Cheryl im so happy your scan was amazing! Cant wait to see your pic xxxxxxxx 

cath my opks stayed light. I will try again today and let u know. Send a pic of yours so i can compare with mine. Im 1dpo!! 

cupcake i havent a clue what to suggest. We do it every other day. Try lube? Sexy undies? Or something new perhaps? Sorry tmi but i cant advise as my hubby is the other way round. Its over in a flash lol. I blink and hes done :dohh: you have 5 days to o though right? Maybe skip tonight and bd tomorrow then skip fri and bd sat and sun? 

Mrs duck how are you today? Im so excited for this 6 months to pass so you can start ttc with us  xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Great news Cheryl

I facet got much battery on my phone but have to have a scan can they tell from an internal scan if I'm due to O xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Why you having a scan Cath? X


----------



## CherylC3

hey ladies thanks so much, heres my little bean/baby..x

dont kno why there upside down lol
 



Attached Files:







untitled1.png
File size: 47 KB
Views: 5









untitled.png
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tawn

Beautiful Cheryl! Was your DH there for the scan? Does it feel more real to him now?

EEK, soo excited for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah he was there I had to get a vaginal one cos I was too sick to drink all the water tho. She says my estimated due date is the 17th April. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Yay Cheryl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl so beautiful hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Had my jabs this am....boy does my left arm that the put typhoid in hurt right now!!!

Nurse reassured me again that I'm good to ttc again tho so relieved!


----------



## fletch_W

Yay for ttc cupcake! Sorry your arm hurts 

:(


----------



## fletch_W

where is everyone? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies aw I'm just lying on the sofa. X


----------



## fletch_W

bet your on cloud 9 :) so excited for you :) xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun... I'm just having the laziest day :)


----------



## fletch_W

good! you deserve it you work way too hard. hows your ms today? x


----------



## CherylC3

It's awful today I sneezed in aldi on the way home from the hospital and started borking thot I was going to barf :sick: I wud hav died :nope:


----------



## CherylC3

I meant boking x


----------



## fletch_W

Aw bless you lol. I don't think is have stepped foot in also again after that Haha xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cupcake: Yay for getting the green light on TTC. :happydance:

Cath: I agree lighter OPK's does sound like you are in the 2ww. Have you had a positive OPK? I'd keep BDing anyways. 

Duck: Yeah, dentist is in the morning. I'm hoping he does something. If not I'm done with it all and demanding a cleaning. How have you been feeling?

Cheryl: Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful Baby! I'm so happy to see that this bean is forever! :wohoo: Love! Love! Love!


----------



## MrsDuck

Beautiful pics Cheryl, I'm soooo pleased for you xx

Cupcake yay for getting the green light to ttc, sorry your arm aches but that has to be good reason not to cook :winkwink: x

Leinz good luck for tomorrow, I hope he can help you xx

Afm I finally finished that bloody photo book, I would never have done it of I'd realised how long it was going to take and god know what it's going to look like but there was 40% off so only cost £20. I've been back to the hospital this afternoon all is healing well with my neck I just have to wait for my appointment to come through from the London hospital now


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks girls..x

Mrs d they photo books are a nightmare to do takes ages.. Great ur neck is healing Hun...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl those pics are fab hun!!

Just got back from a day of visiting dr after dr and then the hosp!! Had more patches of the Dr yay!! then went for my MOT, she gave me some antibiotics cause my PH was a bit off which i knew so im glad i got them but when she done the internal the ectopic side hurt like a biatch and she asked if it hurt whilst sex and if i bled or was sore afterwards, i explained it didnt hurt so much but more of a deep sensation in my ectopic side - no bleeding or pain and she said i have not got a Pelvic infection BUT sounds as though i have a sort of infection from the ectopic which she suspects is a bit of leftover tissue - had to go to hosp where i waited 56 hurs for a scan then got sent home and got to go back tomorrow am for a scan GGrrrrrr and i had 2 cigarettes today :-( so stressed i havent eaten all day!! i dont know if i have O yet as i have had no EWCm and my CM is slightly stretchy no twinges either apart from today, sorry if this post is a bit selfish ladies but i havent had chance to do a proper catch up as i havent eaten all day and im absolutely starving so thought i would do a quick catch up before OH comes home for food, oh and heres my opks - the bottom is from 15 mins ago the others are from this am and this pm xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and heres my ring i want!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you had a shitty day at the hospital AND have to go back tomorrow x
Your opks look negative cath so you either has a small surge then it went away again or else you have od and you are in the tww. Did you get a positive opk? x

Ooh and your ring is beautiful, does your oh know which one you want?


----------



## fletch_W

56 hours!? please tell me that was a typo! so is the scan for the tissue on the ectopic side? i hope its nothing! 

cath get some cb digis!! 

that ring i just like mine!! except i have 2 diamonds instead of the one and the ones down the side :) xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hi
Sorry I havnt been on here much. Been sooo busy back at work.
Havnt really read back much sorry
Just wanted to say...

Cath- don't be silly. There's no point being on a thread unless u can write some posts where u need support. Its not selfish at all. I also hope 56 hours is a typo!!! I really hope u don't have any left over tissue or anything. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh and gorgeous ring!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep Mrsd negative more negative then when I first used them at the beginning of ky cycle lol no haven't had no pos opk either or I don't feel like I have ovulated :-(

Fletch I can't afford digis this month,all my pay has gone on holiday,ohs birthday presents and wedding presents :-( ill just keep dtd every other day I think,how you feeling hun??

Mrsd how you feeling?

Awwww thanks poppy I felt abit shitty today and jno1 else understands apart from you guys,your like my internet family lol xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw cath :( im sorry today has been shitty :(

im feeling okay. i got them on ebay. 10 for £14.99 but i admit it took me a while to press buy lol. if i had any let id send you them. im eling okay. just a bit under the weather. gippy,gassy and an awful headache. taking danis advice and having a few wines later. who knows they may be my last. is that bad??

keep dtd every other day hun. you never know it might just be the opks that are dodgy. did u get my fb message? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Drink till its pink hunny!!! Not bad at all like you said it may be your last.......fx!!! No chick I haven't been on there today,ill check now xxx


----------



## fletch_W

its just to show you my opks didnt progress like yours so they must be right about the green handle thing xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ohhhhh Cath that's doggers I hope it ends up being nothing! I have got a scan tomorrow but mine is at one so keep us posted. They take the pure p**s with waiting times at the hossy don't they grrr?

Cheryl so glad your scan went well, I bet you are so happy despite the :sick:

Fletch you ok? Love your pic by the way!

Mrs Duck glad your neck is healing, do you feel better in yourself though?

Cupcake re your question this morning, the last time we dtd this cycle I had shown oh the pic on my phone of the smiley face from the opk - BIG MISTAKE, he totally got stage fright and almost couldn't finish :/ I managed to salvage the situation using 'other' means, so my advice is spoil him and he will forget all about the pressure and ready to deposit in no time! Sorry if thats tmi for anyone :blush:

I'd better leave it at that haha! :hi: to everyone else! xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao Shelbysioux that tickled me Haha I love it,the things we do to get the sperm lol
Xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl: couldnt have put it better myself. 

im fine thanks. and thank you. :haha: my wedding shoes xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Haha that's cool, better than poncey satin ones you'll never wear again! I dyed my wedding shoes black and now I wear them to funerals hehe


----------



## MrsDuck

Shelby I hope tomorrows scan goes well x

Your wedding shoes are fab fletch x

Cath you poor thing, those damn opks x

No I still feel crappy shelby, I'm sick of the pain and not being able to sleep and move my head but consultant said it will take a long time to get better .......great x


----------



## MrsDuck

I love my poncey satin wedding shoes, I bought a couple of dresses from monsoon that goes with them perfectly so I still wear them x


----------



## thurl30

:hi: ladies

picture the seen....

Absolutely desperate to get Paralympic tickets, I logged on to the twitter alert site as soon as I got home from work, and tons of tickets were being released right at that moment, I was going mad checking them all but none of them were for Saturday so I just had to stay there and wait as so many were being released, here comes the dilemma... I can't leave my laptop because any tickets that become available are going in seconds, we have pizza in the oven, I feel fertile today, and we need to be ready to go and collect my father in-law from hospital at any time. Here comes the picture...

(possible TMI warning..) Me on my knees on the bed with the laptop in front of me so I can carry on with twitter ticket site, and dh doing his thing behind me, 3 minutes and he was downstairs getting the pizza's out of the oven :rofl:


----------



## nesSAH

*Mrs Duck*: :hugs: Hope you get better soon!

*Fletch*: Love ya style! Cool pic!! :D I'm guessing DH is feeling better! GL on testing!!! Sending lots of :dust: your way!

*Cath*: Hope you catch the eggy :dance: Nice ring! You are so lucky you get to pick your ring -lol! 

:dust: to all waiting to O' and also in 2WW !


----------



## thurl30

So now I have got that out of my system.. how are you all? 

Mrs D I see you're not feeling great, sorry to hear that, I guess it's a time thing but I do admire your strength :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

thurl30 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> picture the seen....
> 
> Absolutely desperate to get Paralympic tickets, I logged on to the twitter alert site as soon as I got home from work, and tons of tickets were being released right at that moment, I was going mad checking them all but none of them were for Saturday so I just had to stay there and wait as so many were being released, here comes the dilemma... I can't leave my laptop because any tickets that become available are going in seconds, we have pizza in the oven, I feel fertile today, and we need to be ready to go and collect my father in-law from hospital at any time. Here comes the picture...
> 
> (possible TMI warning..) Me on my knees on the bed with the laptop in front of me so I can carry on with twitter ticket site, and dh doing his thing behind me, 3 minutes and he was downstairs getting the pizza's out of the oven :rofl:

Thurl that's soo funny :rofl: xx

And did you get some tickets? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi nessah how are you? Are you getting a gender scan soon? x


----------



## shelbysioux

MrsDuck said:


> Shelby I hope tomorrows scan goes well x
> 
> Your wedding shoes are fab fletch x
> 
> Cath you poor thing, those damn opks x
> 
> No I still feel crappy shelby, I'm sick of the pain and not being able to sleep and move my head but consultant said it will take a long time to get better .......great x

Mrs Duck that's so disheartening for you :( will you not be able to go back to work then to at least occupy your mind a bit? xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: So happy to hear your neck is healing well.

Cath: Love the ring! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thurl.......lmfao!!!!!!! :rofl: that's Amazeballs I love it!!!!! Genius!!!!

Awwww Mrsd hopefully it will ease up for you soon lovely,I hope it does it must be horrible for you...

Hey Nes,thank you lovely I just need oh to grow a pair and buy it for me lol how you feeling xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Shelby I hope tomorrows scan goes well x
> 
> Your wedding shoes are fab fletch x
> 
> Cath you poor thing, those damn opks x
> 
> No I still feel crappy shelby, I'm sick of the pain and not being able to sleep and move my head but consultant said it will take a long time to get better .......great x
> 
> Mrs Duck that's so disheartening for you :( will you not be able to go back to work then to at least occupy your mind a bit? xxClick to expand...

I need to be able to drive to work so at the moment I have no chance, I've been signed off for another 2 weeks to see how I am then


----------



## cathgibbs

Spoke to soon ladies,opks are getting darker  I just had a freak 5 minutes where I thought I was bleeding but realised its just my antibiotics making my wee brown....eurghhhhhh xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad your opks are getting darker but eeeeeww brown wee


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh dear Mrs Duck, well I hope we at least keep your spirits up a bit on here with our silliness sometimes :D xx


----------



## thurl30

Cath just having a read back, sorry to hear about your totally rubbish day, good you got the antibiotics but not so good that you needed them in the first place, fingers crossed your opk's get darker and you O nice and bfp style :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> Oh dear Mrs Duck, well I hope we at least keep your spirits up a bit on here with our silliness sometimes :D xx

Definitely, I don't know what I would have done without you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## thurl30

Mrs Duck no I still haven't got any tickets, there isn't much coming out for Saturday yet I have a feeling that tomorrow will be the day, and typically I have a works meal out tomorrow night :dohh: I can't leave OH to do it because he is too slow on the laptop and won't be able to bag tickets in time (he actually admits this it isn't me being mean :rofl:)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no thurl what are you going to do? Can a friend or family member try and get them for you tomorrow instead?


----------



## thurl30

Well the tickets seem to be coming up in huge batches at about 5.30pm, so I should have a bit of time before the works doo, if not I might get lucky Friday night. The Olympic park is only an hour train ride away so if worst comes to the worst I am just going to get on a train and demand tickets on the day :rofl: I'm in a bit of a mad mood tonight I think!! I have had an utterly rubbish week so far, so getting tickets will literally take me from 0 - 60 in 1 second :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thurl I can't stop laughing at your post from earlier xxx


----------



## thurl30

Cath it was so funny honestly, I was like come on just get on with it we don't have time for this :rofl:


----------



## shelbysioux

Check out the new purse I bought at trafford centre, how silly but yet so necessary!
 



Attached Files:







05092012177.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

That's lovely I really like that shelby, what else did you buy? x


----------



## shelbysioux

Just some work pants and shoes, some jeans and a sparkly jumper, school shoes for DD and bits and bobs for my hair. The best bit was rabbitting with my Mum all day though :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Has anyone tried the boots shapers strawberry nougat bars, only 84 calories, they are lovely mmmm I'm just eating one now x


----------



## Tawn

OMMMMGG THURL! :rofl: 

That mental image was absolutely hilarious! And I am actually quite impressed! There is no way I could multi-task that well!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds like a productive shopping trip and glad you had a nice time with your mum x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn said:


> OMMMMGG THURL! :rofl:
> 
> That mental image was absolutely hilarious! And I am actually quite impressed! There is no way I could multi-task that well!

:rofl:


----------



## thurl30

Shelby your purse is lovely, I can understand why it was a neccessity (can't spell it sorry!) x

Mrs D I haven't tried them but I do like boots shapers stuff so that one sounds good and I love nougat x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl I just noticed your ticker, are you doing anything nice for your anniversary?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone, just had a quick read through but soo tired after a super long, busy and stressful day....and off to London tomorrow for work to so it will be even more stressful! Have agreed to do a Bday cake on Friday for somone to ( on MY long birthday weekend :() so been busy making flowers for that to!

Hope you are all ok tonight :)

Thurl your post really made me :rofl:

Mrs d sorry your not feeling happy tonight hun x

Is anyone watching Dallas?

Shelby thanks for the tips!

OPKs still totally negative tonight....when dies everyone's else start to build colour?....I'm
Cd10 today 

X


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you had a stressful day today cupcake, is it your birthday this weekend? don't spend your birthday making a cake for someone else x
Does working in London tomorrow mean you have a crappy commute to do in the morning? x


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't seem to o now since mcs til about cd17 ish. I start testing at cd 10, I normally get the hint of a line around cd12-13 then it disappears again then it comes back dark somewhere around cd17


----------



## thurl30

Mrs D I think we are going to the waterfront where we live for a nice meal, last year on our first anniversary we were in Cyprus on a yaucht having a lovely meal and all inclusive drinks, a disco and fireworks off set off the back of the yaucht, it was amazeballs (as Cath would say) so we didn't even want to attempt to top that this year :haha:


----------



## thurl30

Hi Cupcake, sorry to hear you're having a couple of stressful days hun, hope it's not too bad for you, what day is your birthday? x


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds magical and totally amazeballs, so you are a beachy/boaty person too? A nice meal on the waterfront will be lovely too though x


----------



## thurl30

I love being by the water, I don't mind if it's a lake, a river or the sea, there is just something so relaxing about being by water, and the air is so lovely by water, are you like that too?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I live by the sea and we have a boat so we are always on the water or down the beach it's great and as you say so relaxing x


----------



## shelbysioux

You spelled it right Thurl lol!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw sounds lovely ladies!

It's my Bday saturday mrs d!

Yep doing the commute tomorrow am, HATE it but luckily usually no more than once a month, will be shattered tomo eve and I then have to bake a birthday cake! 

Thanks for the reassurance about my OPK....I guess it's maybe a little early still...just panicking I no longer ovulate since the mc! 

What you doing tomorrow mrs d, doing any baking yet?

Has anyone heard from bailey? I hope she's doing ok, she out on her journal that she was going to have some time away from bnb, I hope not too long!


----------



## thurl30

Ah Mrs D that sounds lovely, a boat would be fabulous, we do have a little rowing lake not far from us so I have been there a few times :)

Cupcake I hope you manage to chill eventually and have a lovely birthday :hugs:

Shelby what am I like?! :dohh:

I have to go and wrap some prezzies now for my father in-laws birthday, and then get to bed, so I'm going to get off now, lovely talking to you all, night night :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday cupcake? 

I'll be thinking of you doing the horrible commute tomorrow and I'm sure your get a line soon x

I hope bailey is ok, did she give a reason for not bnbing for a while (Sorry just being lazy ill have a look at her journal) I hope it's nothing serious

Nothing planned for tomorrow I think I'll do that apple scone I didn't get around to doing before my apples go off x


----------



## MrsDuck

A lake nearby sounds lovely, really pretty. Night night thurl x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes she is really beyond stressed about her scan and doesn't want to bring her feelings of worry and negativity to the thread, of course I said we all want to support and be here for her, which is what we are here for, and that noone minds her talking about her feelings as we all completely understand. I really feel for her, mmc is so so cruel. I think she is popping on here and there to stay up to date with the thread and I think she will come back soon....if you read this Bailey come back we miss you and need you here!!!!

Erm birthday....out with hubs on sat for the day....gonna go to the seafront and play crazy golf and stuff like that, then dinner in the eve with my rents....then Sunday a family BBQ with all the kids and stuff which Im really looking forward to as I'll get lots of snuggled with the beautiful nephew :)

Mmmm apple scone yummy!

I just did another opk as I realised the other one was slightly damaged with the top later peeling off a bit...there is a shadow of a line on this one :)


----------



## shelbysioux

Aw no, just read Baileys journal, I really feel for her, hope she's ok :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep Definately a teeny squinter of a line!

Geesh my arm still REALLY hurts....carrying a laptop bag round London tomo is gonna do it the world of good!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds like a lovely birthday, make sure you enjoy yourself and don't put yourself under pressure with the cake you promised to make. I hope London goes well tomorrow and the arm doesn't hurt for too long x

I just read baileys journal too, the poor love I really feel for her, and work really isn't helping, I hope she's ok xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I know poor thing, I feel for her I really do. I will be exactly the same when I get preg again, mmc is just so terrible you lose every confidence in your pregnancy as you just have no idea what's going on, at least if there's blood you know something's wrong...with mmc there's just no warning....

Yes it will be nice hopefully and who knows I may ov on my Bday! Doubt it tho day 13 probably too early!


----------



## MrsDuck

Birthday spermies might catch the eggy though x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies havent been on for a good few days to get af out my zystem havent been reading thru either but haveing just looked at last page think that i have missed sum stuff so am gonna read thru 2moro but hope everyone is doing ok n if not then big :hugs: will catch up sumtime tomoro x


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne bailey is fine, I sere how last few posts might make you worry, she and bubba are good she's worried about scan and really unhappy so having a little break from bnb.

Oh and to quote mummy.....'got him!'


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Morning girls. I've only read a tiny amount so will need a massive catch up when I'm back properly.

Cheryl - so good to see your scan went so well! I want on the right page to see the scan pic, so I might have to ask for a special viewing later :)

Cupcake - Happy Birthday! I hope O isn't far and that a birthday BD catches your eggy this month x I loved Tawn's advice too for DTD around O time. Boys can get quite stressed about the while thing, can't they. I think I've found just telling DH we need to BD every other night is best for us.

Sorry I haven't caught up on anyone else. Thinking of you all x

AFM tested again this morning at 14DPO (AF is due today) and it was a BFN... So I think I'm out :(
I got back into bed after testing, and DH didn't know I had. He asked me was I ok and I said not really. He asked if AF had arrived and I said no, but my test this morning was neg. Then it was like he was channelling you ladies, cause he goes "well it doesn't mean you're not though, if your period's not here yet. I'm sure it's just too early in the morning for apositive". I laughed and said how would he know and he goes "well, it is pretty early...". Love him.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Maryanne bailey is fine, I sere how last few posts might make you worry, she and bubba are good she's worried about scan and really unhappy so having a little break from bnb.
> 
> Oh and to quote mummy.....'got him!'

Love it! :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw your hubby sounds sooo sweet mummy x

I'm glad you got him cupcake lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi maryanne I'm glad the witch has almost left, you need to do yourself a ticker so we can keep track on your cycle and shout at you to TEST haha. I hope you are well and that this is your lucky month xx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks mrsd i mite jusdo 1 and thanks cupcake glad to here bailey is ok must admif was thinking the worst but so glad i came back on now and hope oh spermies wait around in hope of bumping into your egg x
mummy sorry bout the bfn but your not out yet that was so sweet of your oh 
mrsd how r you x


----------



## nesSAH

*MrsDuck*: We love surprises.... DD was a surprise, so hoping I can make it through the gender scan without knowing, so I can remain on team yellow :haha:

It's tough, but so worth it. lol

*Cath*: You go girl!!! I just spent last weekend picking out a pair for my sister-in-law... she said she is so gonna put it on her credit card if her fiancee says it's too expensive :lol:

A girl wants what she wants, and she can make him pay for it later :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies,its awful quiet here today

How is everyone feeling?

Had my scan,no sign of infection yay she said she could see a follicle on my right side so obviously I haven't ov yet so I'm happy Woop xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath great news about scan!! And yey you can see your about to ov!! Which side? Good or ectopic?x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies

Bailey I hope u come back soon!

Cath good that its not an infection, and yay for follicle!

Mummy 2 didnt you say you usually get ur bfps late?

AFM, :witch: AF arrived yesterday evening, just like I figured. Onto a new cycle. If nothing happens this month I might call it quits on ttc for a while :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh Shellie :hugs: i bet your so frustrated hunny, if thats how you feel def take a break hun, i bet it will happen when you least expect it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Nessah I admire your patience, go team yellow or green x

Shellie sorry the witch got you but don't give up x

Cath yay for no infection and get bding x

Afm I have woken up with a huge cdsore on my lip, where on earth did that come from???


----------



## cathgibbs

its most prob cause your run down MrsD :-( pop to boots and get boots own coldsore cream - aslong has it has aciclivoir in it buy it cause thats the main ingrediant to fight off the infection xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I found some Zovirax in the cupboard so I've put that on it thanks xx

I'm just watching this morning and the man with the worlds largest penis is on!

They are using cut outs to show the average size and his


----------



## cathgibbs

how big is it??


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know I missed that part, I turned the tv on with Philip schofield holding up cardboard cutouts of normal and him and now he is talking about girth and it's aparently the same as his wrist which is huge, Jesus you'd need preseed with him!

You've got to watch it on itv player


----------



## cathgibbs

I think you need a lot more than preseed!!! that woul;d HURT!!!!!!!!!! Yowza!! zx


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl: wish I was at home watching tv HATE London!!

One more meeting to go at 1:30 then homeward bound :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohoooo cupcake your only 3 days behind me in our cycles!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey that's exciting, but not totes sure my cycle is correct on my ticker as in 1st proper cycle since mc and no idea what's gonna happen when!

Don't worry will be POAS later tho!


----------



## cathgibbs

i know what you mean hun! im CD14 today, opks are still neg (although getting slightly darker) i think i have EWCM but not 100% correct as there was some lube on the prode that they used for the scan but i dont think the their lube is stretchy and my ewcm had a few white patches of discharge mixed in with it?! i think ill ov on Saturday - either way hun we will be in the TWW together! xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay cupcake not long to go x

Get bding you two xx

I'm now watching loose women....I'm soooo bored x


----------



## cathgibbs

we dtd Sunday, Tuesday and last night do you think we should do it tonight or tomorrow?

Awwww MrsD, have you got any new movies to watch or anything? When DH comes home get him to take you to Asda and buy a boxset or something? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe tomorrow Cath....got give those spermies time to mature! We won't again til tomorrow I don't think, and then every other night. 

Although he is I'll with an ear infection at the mo so who knows what's gonna happen....although you don't need you ear to make a baby do you!

Mrs d Could you get Netflix or sonething? First month is free!


----------



## MrsDuck

Every other day is meant to be best coz it takes the new spermies 48hrs to mature so every day means the spermies arent fully mature x

I don't have an asda cath I live in the channel islands. I've got lots of films on planner but I'm sick of tv, I didn't think I'd ever miss work!

Sorry about the ear infection cupcake x


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh thats what i was thinking and tbh im so tired i could do with an early night lol! 

awwwww bless him, tell him to put some cotton wool in his ear and concentrate on the task in hand lol!! 

Awww MrsD i forgot about that!! thats rubbish, have you got nice weather? the weather here is beautiful for a change! 

I just popped to Boots to get my patches and i told her im ttc so will the antibiotics im on affect that and i need to stop taking one of them, fiddlesticks!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger, why did your dr prescribe it then?? They just don't think do they

It's beautiful here too but my meds make me continuously hot an sweaty so can't face sitting in the sun which is alien to me

Cupcake I thought it was you with the ear infection? Tell dh to man up and do his stuff haha


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh im pos she knew - she was the Dr i went to for my MOT and i told her the reason i wanted an MOT is because we are TTC!!! Now im thinking shall i continue them as they are my meds for the infectino they think i MIGHT have!? 

oh never?!! Oh thats rubbish MrsD!!! how long are you on them for?? 

I think its her OH?! Not sure now it might be Cupcake with the ear infection lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger what a dilemma, can you call her and ask her advice?

I'm on these meds til I have the radioactive iodine treatment, then it'll be winter, I think I'll have to wait til next year for a tan x


----------



## cathgibbs

Shes only in Clinic on a Wednesday Morning i dont know where she works other than that and Clinic is only open on a Wednesday!?!?! Fiddlesticks!!!! she will just say what everyone else has said to me which really reall p*sses me off 'oh why dont you wait a couple of months now before TTC??' i really hate that!! the Anti B's also warn me not to gfo in the sun for 3 weeks - im on holidays in less than 3 weeks!?

you can always chuck some fake tan on hun? i love my fake tan!! or the moisturiser with a hint of tanner? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that would piss me off too. 

Which fake tan do you use again? Was it that st moritz the cheaper version of st tropez? How does it smell coz I hate the smell of fake tan, when it first goes on its fine then the nice smell fades and you get that yuck smell

I used to use the st tropez which I love and it gives me a really real tan colour not orange but it's so expensive so I went onto the dove every day and the Nivia every day which has that yuck smell after a while so I've given up.

Have you tried the fake bake? 

Oh bugger I wondered why my washing machine was making a funny sound, I've got no mains water??


----------



## cathgibbs

well i just googled the effects of using it whilst ttc 1 person who used it a few years back said her baby was born with no limbs below the the elbow - loads of websites say it just makes baby teeth brown so im gonna stop using it - im on Metronizodole aswell and that treats infections and thats fine to use.

St Moritz hun yeh - hhmmmmm it does leave a weird smell the day after but wash it off and its fine! give it a go hun, its only £3 so it doesnt matter so much if you dont like it, do you have it where you live? if not ill send you one? 

Ohhhh crumbs why havent you got any water?!?! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

God don't use that then definitely not worth the risk, I can't believe you were even prescribed that!

I'll have a look in town, can you get it from boots, we have one of them?

I've just called the water company and apparently they have had an emergency whatever that means and they dont know when it will be back on


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmm i dont think so hun, have you got any cheapy shops like Home Bargains or B&Ms? £stretcher maybe??

Oh i hope it comes back on for you to have a bath/shower hun!! 

my boss just brought her 2 week old baby boy into work - he is the most gorgeous baby i have ever seen deffo made me EVEN more broodier lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No we don't have any of them? But I'll have a rummage around town and I'd not I'm in the uk next week so I'll have a look there 

Oh how cute, a work colleague who works with my dh came around to see me with loads of photos of her new born grandson which I had to oooh and arrrgh over and after dozens of them I'd had enough but obviously I couldn't say that to her, my edd is next week :cry: 9th sept do I'm glad I won't be back at work for that


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cupcake1981 said:


> Although he is I'll with an ear infection at the mo so who knows what's gonna happen....although you don't need you ear to make a baby do you!

Aww your poor hubby! Hope his ear infection goes away STAT! For me and OH I think it WOULD affect us babymaking, he is sooooooooooooo turned on by kissing and sucking his ears. It's usually my first move to let him know I want sexy time now! Also if we're in the middle of BDing and I'm not sure if he'll "make a deposit" or if i just want to make things hurry along for whatever reason all I gotta do is suck his ear lobe and he'll be sure to deliver LOL



cathgibbs said:


> oh Shellie :hugs: i bet your so frustrated hunny, if thats how you feel def take a break hun, i bet it will happen when you least expect it xx

I need to try not to focus on it somehow, but I donno how to do that. You'd think having a wedding to plan for would do that too but nope! It's probably what's making me the most fustrated, because in my mind it's giving me a deadline to concieve. If I concieve this month, babe would be due about 5 weeks before wedding (I think I could handle that). If I concieve next month, babe would be due about a week or so before the wedding (yicks!!!!!). And the month after that, I'd be about 37 weeks pregnant on wedding day. Etc, etc, as we countdown the months. 

It's also fustrating because this is now cycle 6 after m/c, and I'm a month away from my angel's EDD:cry:. I got pregnant my 4th cycle after stopping the pill so the fact it's taking longer makes me think of a million reasons that could be causing it like maybe OH actually has a low count and we were just lucky we even got pregnant at all, maybe my uterus doesn't like babies, maybe my eggs are rotten, etc, etc, etc.

Any advice ladies on how I can come to my senses?? or am I a hopeless case?? :dohh:


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:hugs: Mrs Duck :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks shellie x

Ear lobes, I'll keep that in mind :winkwink: 

I think everything happens for a reason so if it was me I'd just keep bding and see what happens if you end up being close to your delivery date you'll make it work, the only problem is if you are actually delivering on your wedding day, but even if you wait a month there is no guarantee that bubs will wait til his/her due date to arrive so I don't think you can really plan. Just keep bding I'm sure there is nothing wrong with either you or oh, it will happen for you xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Ladies :hugs: i cant imagine how it must feel coming so close to your angels' EDD, i dont know what to say to you as i havent had to experiance that yet, my first EDD would be 06/12/12 and second would have been 16/03/13. Try and do something lovely to mark the date maybe? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath, the 9th sept is my uncles birthday too so i have to celebrate with him each year when it's going to be the last thing I feel like doing. I'm sure it will be easier when I'm pg or at least ttc again x

Right change the subject to our favourite topic what's everyone having for tea? Kievs anyone? We're having fish, veg and I've sliced some potatoes thinly which I'm going to deep fry like crisps mmm


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww bless you,this one will be hard but like you said when you can ttc again you will have something to take your mind off it a bit...

Oohhhh that sounds lovely!!! I don't like fish but that does sound nice!!! I have no idea what to cook,really don't feel like cooking today I'm so tired,fancy take away hhnnnnmm xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm a takeaway sounds good x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Kievs....after a shi**y day I could murder a Kiev! Think we might get pizza tho, as im home now and its officially the start of my Bday weekend!

Where's Tawn been today? She normally pops on to say hi in the am ? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm glad your shitty day in London is over for another month and a pizza sounds good to start off your birthday weekend :happydance: 

Yeah where is everyone today?


----------



## cathgibbs

I think everyone has deserted us :-( xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everybody :hi:

Cath wow that was a good result at the scan, was worried for you there but it's all good so you just need to wait til o :)

Cupcake, another crap ass day? At least you've got your birthday weekend to look forward to!

Mrs Duck sorry your so bored at home and stuff, watching tv would drive me crazy I hardly watch any tv! I can't believe your edd is coming up as well that's shitty, mine isn't until 12 Jan but it will be horrible :( We are all here for you :hugs:

Shellie I think I understand a bit how you feel cos last year I was forever setting myself deadlines for ttc and always ended up disappointed, That hardest thing is the more you plan things the more things can go wrong, but we still all try. Keep your chin up hun :hugs:

AFM I had my scan today and everything was 'fine'. All he was checking was the structure of my ovaries and tubes, they can't tell if they are blocked or not. So I suppose it's good?? I told them I might be pg but they just said it wouldn't be visible at this stage any way :/ was hoping for a little sign but nothing! I have been having cramps today but I have been having them since 2Dpo so who even knows!! FX!!!

Hello to everyone else :) xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby cramps are such a good sign hun, really good! Oh and every day is a sh*t day at the moment, even sh***ier week to go next week! 

It's very quiet on this thread at the mo....I hope the preggo ones aren't deserting us :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelbysioux thank you hun aren't you testing tomorrow?

Cupcake me too,everyone seems to be running away xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shelby glad the scan went well, what a shame they couldn't tell if you are pg or not, I've got everything crossed for your bfp x

Aw cupcake just think only a few months left of your shitty job, this will be your month xx

I hope the preggers ladies haven't left us :cry: they are just busy bees and I hope bailey is ok xx

Is anyone watching don't tell the bride? It looks like a good one, she is going to kill him x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I hope so mrs d....I do worry when we don't hear from one if them for a day!

Very light opk tonight again....but got watery cm which means I'm getting fertile, yey! Hoping to make a birthday bubba :)

Mrs d no tv yet, got in at 6:45, buy 7:30 had a giant cupcake in the oven lol!


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks everyone, I am meant to be testing first thing tomorrow morning but I am so scared of a bfn, I actually feel like crying right now thinking about it :cry: 

Thanks Cupcake, guess what I've got a job interview in Tuesday for a job I applied for about 3 weeks ago! I can't really be arsed going for it, all I care about is getting pregnant but I know if I get it things will be better in the long run. Because I have two jobs I don't need to worry about losing my maternity pay cos I don't earn enough at either job to qualify for it!

Thanks Mrs Duck, I googled and apparently 4.5 weeks is the earliest a pregnancy can be seen on an ultrasound :)

Cath you will have to clearblue opks next month to spare you all this worrying, theyre really not that dear I can make 21 last 3 months but I'm not as much as a poas addict as you!! :)

Does anyone else think cramps since 2dpo are a good sign, I am just being soft I know :/


----------



## shelbysioux

Fletch and Tawn!! :hi:


----------



## cupcake1981

I think they are Shelby, and even if you get a bfn tomorrow your not out til the witch comes hun....if you think you will get upset, maybe wait til your late....Cath will hate me for saying that, but knowing how devastated you will be if its a FALSE negative it's not worth putting yourself through what will hopefully be unnecessary pain xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Girls I got a dilemma,got ky pos opk just now,line is same as other line but one half is even darker so def pos BUT we dtd Sunday Tuesday and last night........I'm jot having much cm soooooo shall we dtd again tonight???? Xxxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=51174


----------



## cathgibbs

shelby I agree with Cupcake if your unsure then don't test hun,lol you really think ill only use 3 cb opks :rofl: more like 3 packs of 7 I think cramps are a good with hun

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a birthday bubba, I've got everything crossed for you, if you've got light opks now then by your birthday they should be nice and dark xx

A giant cupcake for cupcake lol is that the birthday cake you have to cook for your friend? 

Aw shelby don't cry if you get a bfn just remember its still early xx

I hope your interview goes well like you say in the long run it will be good for you if you get it, a new job and a new baby? x

Cramps at 2dpo could be a great sign didn't bailey say she had cramps from 2dpo?

That's crap about the u/s boo x

Cath won't need the clearblues this is going to be her month too x

Fletch how are your symptoms? x 

This don't tell the bride is unbelievable, I'll be amazed if she marries him!


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm watching don't tell the bride now :-D


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I recorded it the other day! I've not been able to eat h any of my programmes this week as hubs has done zero sport!

Yes a cupcake for cupcake, yep the one for my friends mum :).

Cath do it again, can't hurt hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath did you really say don't test??? :rofl: 

That bottom test I'd say is positive, you have probably done enough but it won't hurt to dtd tonight too x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao I did Mrsd can you believe it!!!!!! Haha I don't wanna push anyone to test if their uncomfortable,ill feel like a test pusher lol

Now do I count tomorrow as 1dpo? Ladies never buy those shitty blue handled opks 

Cupcake upload a pic of your Cupcake hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Won't decorate it til tomorrow hun, will post then :)

I dunno hun, keep testing tomorrow and see if you continue to get positives, and once they get lighter count that as 1dpo? That's what I'd do anyway x


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Girls I got a dilemma,got ky pos opk just now,line is same as other line but one half is even darker so def pos BUT we dtd Sunday Tuesday and last night........I'm jot having much cm soooooo shall we dtd again tonight???? Xxxx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=51174

if you feel up to it tonight then do but they say one or two days before egg is released is best for conception as the sperm is already waiting rather than the egg waiting. if thats true or not i dunno? yay for the scan! i dunno about the anti biotics. did you dr google?


MrsDuck said:


> Yay for a birthday bubba, I've got everything crossed for you, if you've got light opks now then by your birthday they should be nice and dark xx
> 
> A giant cupcake for cupcake lol is that the birthday cake you have to cook for your friend?
> 
> Aw shelby don't cry if you get a bfn just remember its still early xx
> 
> I hope your interview goes well like you say in the long run it will be good for you if you get it, a new job and a new baby? x
> 
> Cramps at 2dpo could be a great sign didn't bailey say she had cramps from 2dpo?
> 
> That's crap about the u/s boo x
> 
> Cath won't need the clearblues this is going to be her month too x
> 
> Fletch how are your symptoms? x
> 
> This don't tell the bride is unbelievable, I'll be amazed if she marries him!

:hi: mrs duck. i dunno if theyre symptoms or not but i am soooooo tired!! and grouchy, i have been snapping all day and had to take myself off for a nap at 5pm and iv just got up. i will certainly sleep tonight too! im nackered :( i also feel really gippy/gaggy. :nope: and i am having kievs tonight :happydance: not m&s cos i havent had chance to get into town yet but aldi fresh ones. i dont like the frozen ones. 
how are you?? sorry you havent been able to get out in the sun :( im a huge fan of winter so will be ordering my wellies in the next week or two :) bring on the snow!! 
i agree with mrs d. cath wont need anymore opks cos shes getting her bfp with us :) :thumbup:


shelby the cramps is a great sign! sorry they didnt see anything on the scan but i dont think id have wanted to see just yet. not until after af anyway. fxd you get a bfp tomorrow!!

cupcake so sorry about your shitty day and having to bake a cake. but let the birthday celebration begin!! :cake::drunk::wine::holly: sorry got a bit carried away then! you are def making a birthday buba :sex: :)

thurl how are you today? did you get your tickets? i still cant stop laughing at yesterdays bizarre bding haha! brilliant. 

nessah!! im sure i saw that youd posted earlier on! how are you my lovely!! i think id want to keep the gender a surprise too! yay team yellow!

mummy! sorry you got a bfn and your dh is the cutest. but for him to tell you to test is a sign for me. all my friends said that when they fell pregnant it was their hubbys that could tell first before they got a bfp? fxd hunny!! ps i hope youre having a blast!!

poppy how is being back at school? hope its not too stressful. only 5 weeks til the october break!! :)

pregnant ladies how are you!? 

i have been chatting to bailey on fb these past few days. she is fine, she said shes just getting her head together. i think she is worrying as its coming up to the same time she found out about her mmc. poor love. but i have let her know we are all missing her and she will be back after her scan :) 

sprry if i missed anyone. :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Won't decorate it til tomorrow hun, will post then :)
> 
> I dunno hun, keep testing tomorrow and see if you continue to get positives, and once they get lighter count that as 1dpo? That's what I'd do anyway x

I agree x

Yay post a pick of the cake tomorrow xx


----------



## fletch_W

cath! count tomorrow as 1dpo if they go lighter! :wohoo: :yipee: :loopy:


----------



## fletch_W

oh im also really gassy and crampy too. on my right side :( it hurts a little so were gonna bd one more time just in case xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey fletch! :wave:

Loved the smileys! X


----------



## MrsDuck

This is going to be a busy month of bfps I can feel it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Who knows mrs d, we can but hope! x


----------



## fletch_W

i hope so mrs d! im trying to keep myself busy and not think about symptoms. luckily im working all weekend so monday ill be 6 dpo. then im not working monday, tuesday ill be majorly busy going to see my older sibling again and to collect my brother, weds and thurs will be helping my mum with her job, friday, hubby goes fishing and its my last day with my baby brother before he goes off to uni in derby on sat :( 

so glad ill be busy until af is due cos i dont want to test until af is late. i hate the disappointment


----------



## cathgibbs

And Mrsd we will be here egging you on when you can ttc!!!

Fletch hiya lovely you ok? Good to hear about Bailey ill drop her a message tomorrow bless her,I'm gassy too hun oh is not impressed lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch you've done everything you can this cycle him you have a great chance if a bfp!! PMA!!!


----------



## fletch_W

hi cath! im good thanks! how are you? lol my dh is gross he says oh that were a gudun! sicko lol. i try to hide them why flushing the loo or coughing but it doesnt work haha! sorry ladies im not making myself sound very lady like :dohh:

thanks cupcake. i have PMA for us all this month. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: just dropped in to say hi been at work all day then went to my mums for a bit of dinner I'm now in bed shattered il try and catchup tomoro nite ladies. Xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> hi cath! im good thanks! how are you? lol my dh is gross he says oh that were a gudun! sicko lol. i try to hide them why flushing the loo or coughing but it doesnt work haha! sorry ladies im not making myself sound very lady like :dohh:
> 
> thanks cupcake. i have PMA for us all this month. :)

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl xx 

night night x


----------



## fletch_W

night cheryl! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did everyone go?

Ginna have to redo cake tomorrow am, not happy with it :(


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: I'm still here  what's wrong with your cake? :( 

I'm just watching Evan almighty  xx


----------



## cupcake1981

The bottom part didn't cook evenly and it went a bit strange. Bless hubs he walked to the shop to get me more eggs and sugar a min ago so I can redo in the am....no lie in for me tomorrow now!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm here, just watching twilight for 100th time x

Aw bless, your hubby is so sweet x


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs d I love twilight  I watched a film last night called leap year? Beautiful film. 

Cupcake your dh is a sweetheart


----------



## MrsDuck

Leap year I haven't heard of it who's in it?


----------



## fletch_W

Amy something. And Matthew goode. Dippy girl from the wedding date? And enchanted? Can't remember her name xx


----------



## AmyB1978

HI ladies, just wanted to say this preggo lady hasn't deserted you. I have just been utterly exhausted lately and have been mainly just lurking/reading and trying to keep up. I also feel like there isn't really anything to update on... still preggo with the little bean, still waiting for my scan at 16 weeks (it is on Sept 17th) where we HOPE to find out the gender... still just waiting for closing on the house (And fearful that something (our financing, etc) will fall through until it is final.) We haven't started packing yet, we need to at some point but I have been so exhausted and don't feel like I can pressure DH to start just yet, soon I will. I have already told him that he is probably going to end up doing most of the packing and he says that is fine.

I keep having dreams that I am having twins, a boy and a girl. I am pretty positive that one is not hiding out in there, especially since they spent SOOO much time looking at baby during my last scan since he/she wouldn't cooperate! I told DH that I wonder if it means that this baby is a boy because I swear that our angel was a girl.. keep wondering if I am dreaming about the both of them? Who knows!

I am very PMA that there will be lots of BFP this month in here!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :wave:

Don't worry about not having anything to update we are just chat happy on here, tell us what you are having for dinner instead x

I'm glad everything is going well and that you are full of PMA about baby, I'm sure everything will be fine with your house too, when is your completion date again? x

That's a nice dream, maybe it is your angel x

When are we going to get twins on this lucky thread? 

I hope cake making went well this morning cupcake x

Have a great day at work everyone xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

This thread is not as chatty as it used to be :-/

Amy what time is it back where you are hun?? 

How are you today MrsD? Got anything planned today?? when is your next Drs apt??

Still getting pos OPKs - im worrying now though as we didnt dtd last night im afraid we missed the egg?! never mind there is always next month!

Anyone got anything nice planned this weekend? Weather is suppose to be lovely xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath even if you didn't do it last night you did the night b4 right and spermies stay waiting to catch the egg for days! You'll be fine...we didn't dtd on the day I was ov when I had my bfp (well we did but I stupidly told hubs i was ov and he couldn't finish) but we had done the day b4 and we caught the eggy!

It's do quiet on here these days, it's a little sad :(

Mrs d hopefully I will bring the twins, I think my next bfp will be twins!

Cake making went ok but not great....I have silicone moulds for giant cupcakes and they are just not as good, think I may have to splash out in a metal one as they just don't cook evenly in silicone :(.

Will have to do though!

What are you up to today Hun?

Cath hope Friday goes quick for you!

I didn't sleep very well last night....kept thinking about my horrible day and the awful meeting in the pm....I could actually cry right now at the thought if going back in Monday. I think I'm becoming depressed :(


----------



## Tawn

Good morning ladies!

Why all the sad faces? :( Of course you know I am not abandoning you all!!! I just had an insanely busy day yesterday and then wasn't feeling well so I went to bed early (I read all your posts, but didn't update on my phone because for some reason when I post on my phone BnB always freaks out and loses my post)

Shelby, I understand your worry about testing, I think we all feel the same way! Like everyone said, I won't pressure you to test earlier than you are ready but I am super hopeful for you hun! Plus, a new job for sure means a new baby! Good luck at your interview!

Cupcake, hun I am so sorry you are having such a rough time at work right now. :hugs: But TGIF and tomorrow is your birthday so try and enjoy it if you can! Let you hair down with DH this weekend and hopefully that will help kick the sad mood?

MrsDuck, we will be here to support you through your angel's EDD hun :hugs: You are seriously stronger than I can fathom, going through everything you are going through and having to postpone TTC while having a great attitude and supporting all the ladies on here at the same time! :flower: I can't wait till after Christmas when you are cleared to TTC again and you get your rainbow hun, that will be such a happy day for ALL of us! :)

Cath, glad your scan went well!! I was worried when you said there might be remaining tissue. And glad you got some better OPKs and they are looking so good! I wouldn't have classed yesterday's as + (just me though, I know a lot of people do) so I really think todays will be your + OPK and tomorrow/late tonight is O time. So you are VERY much in the running!!!! Here is a chart I like to look at to help me understand how much better it is to do it a couple of days before O, it's really useful! https://www.americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/PEovwatch.htm

Fletch, glad you and DH dtd one more time just in case those pains were more O pains! I DEFINITELY think you have a great chance at this eggy this month! I love how many TWWers we are going to have!

Bailey, I hope you come back soon! We would love to support you through the tough times, as well as the PMA times! :hugs:

Cheryl, how is your sickness now a days hun? Are you still on cloud9 from your scan?

Amy, can't wait for your update when everything is settled with the house! So exciting!

Shellie, I really think these things happen at the time when you aren't planning them or it isn't the most convenient. I honestly think that if you and OH just decide to NTNP up to the wedding you will fall pg immediately because it wouldn't be so stressfully tied up in your plan. I felt the same way, I had a deadline to get pg before July so that I could still go to my brother's wedding in April and all that stress was NOT good for me, we didn't get anywhere close! But of course we fell pg as soon as it was NOT perfectly according to my plan (now due a few days before his wedding! :dohh:) and I think that is just the way the universe works. But I really believe that you and OH are healthy and will get your rainbow very soon hun!

Everyone else, hiya!!!

AFM, it's been really busy round here with stepson starting school again this week. Plus I have been trying to catch up on work since I took last week off, which has been a bit overwhelming!

But the good news is I have my midwife appt this afternoon at 4pm, so really nervous but hope she is nice and will be interested to see what we will be doing/discussing at the appt cause I really have NO idea what it is for? I'm not sure if it is my "booking" in appt or what?! Anyone have any insight into what might happen today if it is?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's definitely not as chatty these days such a shame.

By the time I get my bfp there won't be anyone around :( 

I don't like the silicon moulds either, they are great for getting the cake out but I always find the cake seems greasier when cooked in the silicon rather than the metal tins??

Cath like cupcake says I'm sure you are covered coz you bd the day before but bd tonight just for luck x

I have always thought I'd have twins I don't know why and there aren't any twins unless you go back a few generations so I don't know why but just that deep down feeling

Aw cupcake sorry about your crappy job, I'm sure your meeting will go fine, what a bummer that it is in the pm so you'll worry about it all day, but just think when it's over it's the start of your birthday weekend and the weather is going to be lovely for you xx

I'm going to attempt a walk to the shop I think to get me out of the house, it's about a half hour walk away but there are plenty of walls I can sit down on on the way so I should be ok, I need to start building up my energy levels

Cupcake you have your lovely birthday celebrations this weekend, cath what are you up to? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Tawn have to read and run but great to see you back, I was worried for you!

Just had a look at that link what a fab page, very interesting!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn you made me :cry: thank you hun x

Does your ss like school and is he still settling in well?

It's great but at the same time a bit if a bummer that you are so busy x

I hope your appointment with the midwife goes well, let us know when you can x


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks cupcake! I honestly thought I posted yesterday morning when I woke up!? :dohh: 

I really hope your day goes fast and you can move onto bday celebrations!

MrsD, do you have someone to walk with you? I hope you don't overdo it hun, that sounds like a mighty big walk for the first one out. Just make sure you call a taxi back or something if you get too tired! I don't want to worry about you sitting on the side of the road exhausted with no one to get you home!


----------



## Tawn

Haha MrsD, stepson HATES school (he is a typical 10 year old boy lol) but he seems to be doing OK so far this week. He's had a LOT of behavioural issues in the past, so we are hoping that this good start is something he can keep up throughout the school year though!

And I don't know if I told you all, but we officially changed stepson's name on the Deed Poll last week! His last name was his mum's maiden name (she refused to put my Dh on the birth certificate OR give stepson his name at the time) but then she got married a few years later, changed her name and had another son who has that last name! She is now divorced, but still has her ex's name. Does that make sense? 

So we are the "M" family, stepson's mum is a "W" and stepson was a "F" all by his lonesome with neither of his parents' names or his brother! :dohh:

So we asked him if he wanted to become a "M" to show him that he is a permanent part of our family and we won't be sending him away (he worries about that because of what his mum did :-/ ) and he was so excited about it! And she couldn't have cared less, she signed the papers away as quick as can be because she said "she has no intention of ever having him back" :growlmad: OH WELL! The good news is everyone in our house is so excited to say that stepson is finally a "M" now!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake Whats your meeting about hun?? your really not happy at work are you hun? :hugs:

Im going to Bulgaria hun, 17 days and counting! 

MrsD great idea on the walk hun, take something sugary with you though hun incase your feeling a bit bleurgh on the way!! is there anyone who can walk with you to the shop?? I know what you mean about greasy cakes in silicone!!! It annoys me sooooooo much!!! i used to use mine all the time but gone back to normal cupcake cases and metal tins! 

Oohhh Twins!!! My nan had 2 sets of twins and OHs grandad is a twin so FXs i would love twins a girl and boy!!

TAWN!!!! HIYA!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Midwife!!!! I bet your so excited!!!! It might be the booking in apt i know they normally happen at around 8 weeks or so i think!? im not sure what will happen at the meeting? have to let us know though!!!!

Well my OPK this am was more or less the same as last nights, its the same colour as the other line but one side of it is dark so im just going to continue them throughout the day and see what happens! oh yes i had to purchase the ones you were on about their so much better!! thanks for that wesbite hun its a great help, for some reason i think im out this month - just because i dont think my body is ready etc and i got holidays and birthdays etc so next month is my goal if it happens this month i will be over the moon but if not ill be ok  xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww Tawn thats fab about step son i bet he is soooooooooooooo happy!!! hes so lucky to have such a caring, loving step mother like you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Hmm Cath, I will be interested to see what this afternoon's looks like. I know when I used them, I thought I had a + one afternoon and then the next afternoon was SO +, even darker, so I counted the next day as O. But if that is your +, I am SURE you have a good chance at catching the eggy! PMA hun!

But I know what you mean about thinking that your body needs to recoupoerate a bit. I honestly think that might have been the case with me because I didn't get almost any EWCM the three months after my mc, and my OPKs were a bit wonky. But this last month on month 4 my EWCM came back and my OPKs made a perfect progression, so I think my body was really ready. But since you have had 3 months already because of the MTX, I think you are fully recovered! I see some serious BFPs in the future of this thread!


----------



## cathgibbs

I have hardly any EWCM at all!!! my motto in life has become If its meant to be it will happen, i think you need a motto after having mc's and ectopics etc, we will drive ourselves mad otherwise!!!! 

i done one a few minutes ago and it is slightly darker? i think ill txt oh and tell him we are dtd before Asda tonight lol!!! such a passion killer!!!

how you feeling hun how are you symptoms xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahahah, you could always dtd AT asda :rofl: make an Asda baby!

I'm good hun, thanks. Mild ms (just lots of nausea/a few gagging incidents particularly if I haven't eaten in a few hours) and lots of mild AF type cramps. My boobs are not at all sore though, which is weird to me? 

But I guess my motto is "what will be, will be". I think you are right. We need mottos! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bulgaria will be brilliant cath but a shame you won't be able to drink :winkwink: an asda baby haha that would give you a story to tell when he/she is older x

Tawn that is lovely one big happy family I bet your ss is really happy :) 

No there isn't anyone to walk with me but I'll take my phone so if I run into problems I can phone a taxi or someone, I'll take that sugary drink though good idea x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol ladies OH will do that but i couldnt - I think i would draw attention to the cubicle and i wouldnt have enough room to put my legs in the air :rofl: 

Tawn the sickness is better than sore boobies hun! sore boobies might come in a few weeks time? ahhhh its all exciting!! did you tell SS after??

Awww MrsD i cant wait i just hope the weather is going to be nice - from looking on line the temperature when we are there will be ranging from 75 - 78?! FX i wont be able to drink out there!!!

Yeh take your mobile hun, have you any lucozade, that'll be best for you, maybe some chocolate too - i know you have some galaxy lying around lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I've got a vision of you staying in the cubicle with your legs in the air now lol

I've always got galaxy you're right, I haven't got lucozade but I'll take some squash with me.

Here is the link to the daily mail website with the man with the worlds biggest willy that was in this morning yesterday lol

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-13-5-inches-living-worlds-biggest-penis.html

It gave me a chuckle xxx


----------



## Tawn

HAHHHHAHA, I don't know if I could do it in an Asda either Cath! At least not in my town where I know people or could never return if caught LOL

We are going to tell stepson tomorrow, I think. He was asking again last night at dinner for a little brother or sister, bless him, so I think he will be excited.

The only thing is, I realized that he will no doubt tell his mum and grandparents (his mum's parents) about the baby and I am really uncomfortable with that!? I HATE the idea of them asking me questions or wanting to chat about it (or giving their opinions on it.... UHG) before I've even told my friends and family! How annoying is that!

Cath I really think you will be preggers for your holiday, and will be stuck drinking juice instead of cocktails! Sod's law and all that!

MrsD, I agree with Cath on the sugary drinks. Make sure you don't overdo it hun (I think you have said that is your MO, you get bored and then overdo it. I am exactly the same! Stubborn through and through and then regret it when I am hurting afterwards!)


----------



## Tawn

OMG MrsD that article made me :rofl:!!!!!!!!!! That sounds PAINFUL though, doesn't it? The vagina is only like 3-7 inches deep depending on arousal!


----------



## cathgibbs

I got accused of stealing from Asda not so long back - i just spent £80 on food etc and i had a £1 nail varnish in the trolly which had rolled under my umbrella and this jobs worth security man stopped me and checked my receipt etc and made me look like an utter tool by saying he will let me off this time but next time he will contact the police LMFAO! I couldnt believe he actually thought i would steal a £1 NAIL VARNISH after spending all that money on food and he is always there when we go to Asda so he would love to catch me doing something wrong and throw me out :rofl: OH and I always make a BEEP BEEP BEEP noise whenever we walk out of Asda and he just glares at us haha soooo childish!!!

MrsD.....................................13.5 INCHES!?!?!?!?! WWOOOOOOWWWZZAAAAAAAA!! that will hurt!!!! LMFAO im loving the cut outs showing how big he is!!!

MrsD could you work from home with your job? 

Ahhhh Tawn i know haha knowing my luck it will be Juice and not Vodka!! i was just looking back on the cycle where i concieved the ectopic, we dtd 3 days before O and then 1 day before O so we might be in with a chance!! 

Did you say you got on with SS Mother? I totally understand what you mean about not wanting them to know yet and asking questions etc, I wouldnt know what to do if i were you hun? I would really want to tel him though which i know you do, what does DH say about it? xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn said:


> Shellie, I really think these things happen at the time when you aren't planning them or it isn't the most convenient. I honestly think that if you and OH just decide to NTNP up to the wedding you will fall pg immediately because it wouldn't be so stressfully tied up in your plan. I felt the same way, I had a deadline to get pg before July so that I could still go to my brother's wedding in April and all that stress was NOT good for me, we didn't get anywhere close! But of course we fell pg as soon as it was NOT perfectly according to my plan (now due a few days before his wedding! :dohh:) and I think that is just the way the universe works. But I really believe that you and OH are healthy and will get your rainbow very soon hun!

Tawn you have a way with words with everyone :) I know what you mean about it'll happen when it's inconvinent. My january bfp was like that. I never thought I was going to get pregnant that month, since we only BD'd once and it was 3 days before O, so I assumed the whole 2ww I had very little hope. All I kept thinking about was how I was going to have my tonsils taken out on February 6th and how I was worried it would affect my fertile time and was convinced I was going to miss out on an entire cycle because of my stupid tonsils. Found a little over a week before surgery I was pregnant, so I had to cancel it. OH joked I got pregnant on purpose to avoid the surgery. I was even thinking about how it happened "inconvienently" yesterday. 

I think it's just because angel's EDD is coming up, and it's going to be when I'm on my next period too (mother nature can be very cruel!). It just all makes me feel like I'll never get pregnant again, and never get to give OH someone who's really a part of him (he's adopted so has no blood relatives). I know I have to stop with those thoughts and try and not think about it (at least not focus on it anyway). But i donno how do I focus on ttc this month without thinking about how that whole cycle is leading up to EDD? Perhaps once I'm done with my current AF I'll feel better. AF hasn't even gotten heavy yet, it's been light for 2 and a half days:growlmad:. I want it to get heavy so it'll be over with faster! Have you ever heard anyone wanting their period to get heavier?? Still more then two weeks away from O, boooooo!

Tawn I hope your midwife appt goes well. We have midwives here but women here don't use them as much, i dont know if they are covered by our health plan? I think most people just have the OBGYN. But if i ever get my bfp i might look into them since all you UK girls seem to use them

Cath don't get yourself caught BDing in public places! lol

Mrs D enjoy your walk and take your time :)

Cupcake hope work gets better for u. 

:hi: to everybody I've missed!

and sorry I've been so selfish the last few days ladies!


----------



## Tawn

:rofl: at the BEEP BEEP BEEP part of your asda story Cath! F'ing hilarious! And yes, you DEFINITELY have a massive chance! PMA hun!

Hmmm my relationship with stepson's mum is complicated. It is civil, but awkward because I am now raising her son and despise her for the way she acted as a "mother" but we are cordial for stepson's sake, if that makes sense? I just realized how awkward it would be to talk to them about it before my friends and family! Plus, his grandparents on her side are even worse, they have an opinion about EVERYTHING and are way too over-involved in our lives, so I think it will be more awkward with them.

But I think we have to tell stepson, he is getting worried about me being sick and having all these doctors appts. I think he is starting to think I am ill or something as he asked me the other day if the doctor will tell me I am healthy, bless. I don't want him to worry that I am really sick, if that makes sense? And I can't really hide it when I have been to the doctors and hospital so much lately and am gagging in the sink after breakfast LOL


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn yeh i think you have to tell him sooner rather than later - the poor little thing is worried for you that is soooooo lovely, most young boys hate their Step mothers dont they? that just shows how much he cares for you!!!! Could you ask him to keep it a secret just until you've had your scan and told everyone? xxx

Oh seriously he just stares at me walking about in Asda haha we can be very childish at times which i think is good as it keeps us young (haha young im only 25 and hes 27!) he jumps out of seat when we go BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP you can see other shoppers laughing at him mwahahahahaha (Evil laugh) cxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn your pic is absolutely stunning!!! SS is a very gorgeous looking little boy!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

I know I am so lucky, we make evil stepmum jokes all the time but really we are very close and love each other loads.

Shellie, I think you are so right. The baby will come when it's his/her time, not when it is most convenient for you and your OH, even though we soooo wish differently! 

But if you got pg last time on a cycle that you weren't trying quite so hard, I would think that maybe your stress levels might be a factor? I know that doesn't help, because we can't exactly FORCE ourselves to not stress about TTC, but maybe once your mental "deadline" has passed you will be a little more relaxed and get another surprise bfp! I hope so hun! I know that once my deadline was up and I was like "ummmm I am unsure whether we should try so hard because we will miss my brother's wedding--let's just see what happens" and just had fun dtd, it seemed so much easier, if that makes sense?

And yes, we only use midwives here in the UK. It is really strange to me too, because I am from the States and really loved my OBGYN (she was LOVELY) and would have loved to have her to go through this experience with, but I am hoping I like my midwife today just as much! You only get to see a gynecologist if you are referred for a special circumstance here--you even have a nurse do your pap smears!


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww Tawn your pic is absolutely stunning!!! SS is a very gorgeous looking little boy!! xxx

Aww thanks! That was taken last bonfire night, hence why we are all so bundled up! 

I know, isn't he gorgeous! If he could just learn to be a bit nicer/kinder to his peers (he struggles due to his ADHD and very slight autism to relate to his peers--plus his mum's parenting style didn't really help!), I think we have to worry about a serious heartbreaker on our hands! I talk to him all the time about it, and he is so cute he wants to fall in love like me and Daddy and get married and have babies some day! How cute is that!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I think I overestimated how long I could really spend away from you all, I missed you all and I just popped on to check you are ok but so desperately wanted to comment that I couldnt stay away.

Thanks for all the lovely comments, I know that I went a bit crazy and freaked out too much but I think my work has had a lot to do with it. I have had a sit down with my boss and a chat and they are going to try to avoid me doing night shifts and they wont be asking me to do any extra shifts. On Tuesday morning, after my freak out and day off sick Monday they phoned me asking me to do a night shift again and it just continued my stress that I felt they didnt care coz they keep asking me to do them. 
Plus I'm almost 11 weeks so its almost d day on when I lost my angel, my scan is coming up and my original EDD is also coming up this month. 

But, I have removed my head from my bum and searched for my PMA and I am feeling much brighter and positive. All I can do is keep going and hope for the best, all that crying and stressing wouldnt change anything but I just couldnt shake it. I really am sooooo happy to be pregnant and so lucky to have been given another chance to be a mother and I am really grateful for that, and if this little hobbit isnt meant to be either then thats just something I will have to deal with when it comes. So no more being all whingey and selfish and making sure I am here to support you ladies as much as you have supported me.

Right, so now on with how everyone else is doing!

Shellie - I'm so sorry AF arrived. And I agree with the other ladies, I think that your rainbow BFP will arrive just when you least expect it or when most inconvenient. I dont think that you or your df have any problems hun, I bet your BFP will come next month just in time for your wedding hun.

Maryanne - Yay for AF leaving the building, hope you O soon and get that rainbow BFP.

Cath - yay for the scan looking good and no infection!! What are the antibiotocs for? Sorry if you said or dont wanna say!! Are the opks getting any lighter yet?

Mrs d - I hope you are ok on your walk hun. Did the zovirax help the cold sore?

Cupcake - have you O'd yet hun? Whats the plans for your birthday hun? I am the same as you with my job. Do you get decent maternity pay at your job, because if you dont I would just look for something else hun if you are so unhappy. I wish I had something else and I swore when I had my mc that I was finding another job, but I didnt and now wish I had coz I am struggling now I am pg again. My oh always says to me that we will always manage somehow no matter what happens with jobs and stuff, he's right coz even when I was off sick after mc for a month we coped. 

Shelby - glad that your scan went ok hun, sorry they couldnt tell you if you are pg yet? Cramps are definately a good sign hun!! When are you testing?

Fletch - being tired and snappy are deffo good signs hun!! 

Thurl - did you get paralympics tickets?

Mummy2 - any sign of AF or a BFP yet? I really hope its a BFP!!! Fxd for you 

Tawn - awww that is so lovely about your ss taking your family name. And yeah I think telling ss would be good if he's worried about you, bless him!

Cheryl - hope the ms is easing up a little, how are you feeling today?

Poppy - hows it going back at school? Hope you are well.

ttcbabyisom - how are you feeling now hun? I hope you are ok.

I hope I didnt miss anyone!! I tried to remember as much as I can!


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Tawn you ss sounds such a sweetie!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi everyone just back from hols yesterday! i feel fresh as a daisy and all relaxed we had a fantastic time just what we needed :) anyway i have my app with dr quenby on friday next week:) i got a letter what i got back yesterday from the hosp that i had my d and c at and it basically said we have your results and it confirmed pregnancy!! i was like wtf i know i was preg ffs lol so i rang them today and the doc is on holiday but she has the results and she will write to me when she gets back from holidays.. :/ anyway im not gonna stress over it lol i was doing preg tests to see when hcg went and ov tests to see if i oved after mc and at the 4 week mark i ovulated :) we havnt been trying we have being careful as i just wanted a lil time off from it all but we will be back dtd to get preg after my next period whick is due soon few days i think.. anyway glad your all doing well... xx


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you had a good holiday bump, strange letter from the doctors confirming pregnancy??


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh i just wrote a massive bloody essay and BnB deleted it!!!! 

Shelly it will happen for you hun when you least expect it and when your less stressed, you have got so much coming up soon your mind will soon be taken over by planning the wedding/ xmas etc it will happen and you wont even realise till your about 6 weeks pregnant, think how quick time will go then!! Us POAS addicts find out at 3wks 4 days lol 

Bailey YAY!! i was going to message you on FB today to see how you were! glad your feeling a bit better hun and you have managed to find some PMA - i can totally understand why your freaking out as its approaching D Day - i dont know what to say to you to make you feel better as i know ill be the same when i get to 6 weeks but i can gaurantee you when you go for your scan you will see a baby - heartbeat ticking away perfectly!!!!!

Tawn - Hes gorgeous hun! you and DH must be so proud of him!!! is he on any medication? I bet when his little brother / sister comes along his condition will improve!!

Bailey i got slight BV my PH is 4.5 which is on the borderline for good i think its 2.5 and 4.5 but i often get it cause i have a bath everyday with bath salts and bubble bath! Im on Metronizodol so cant drink which is good as im not smoking so drinking would def make me smoke more!! 

For those of you who are POAS addicts or line spotters - these are todays OPKs - i know im back to my irritating ways but as we DTD on Wed would you class that as 2 days before O? xxx



The first test is at 9am second is from 11am and the last is from 10 mins ago xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, Cath, I think you will O tonight (I think most women O while sleeping, I think I read that somewhere! lol) Just my opinion but those OPKS look perfect, even better than yesterdays! So I think if you DTD today and already on Wed you are SPOT ON! Whahoo!

And yea, he is on medication for his ADHD, which DH and I don't like much and are hoping to ween him off over the next couple of years.

BAILEY! Glad you are back. Freak out totally understood hun, I think you will recall I was exactly the same before finding out whether it was in the right place! Seriously, you would be crazy NOT to have a wobble at this time in your pregnancy! :hugs: So glad you are back! How many sleeps till your scan hun? Just a few right? And then you will see bean so safe and happy, wiggling away, I am sure you will be SO relieved!

Hi Bump, welcome back!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yay!!!! We will be dtd after Asda - oh said he doesnt want all his energy going before shopping - cheeky git all he does is sit in the car and wait for me haha!! 

yeh weaning him off it would be a good idea hun, you never know what the long term affects are off medication do you? 

I think we are all going to go a bit crazy in the first tri - like you said Tawn its only normal to do that xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi Bump, glad your hol went good hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cath and tawn, I am glad to be back, and glad I feel like myself again!! I did not like myself earlier this week, I didnt recognise myself, I am not a negative person. But thanks again for your support and kind words xxxxx

Cath - I agree with tawn I deffo think today is O day by those opks. So dtd after Asda lol!! Why does he wait in the car? Do you have to do all the shopping lol!! Although I think I'd prefer that coz my oh is a pain when we do food shopping!! That should deffo be enough to catch that eggy though, and again tomorrow just for good measure lol!!
Aw sorry about the BV, I have had that too and was told the same reason, about the soaps and stuff. I buy that femifresh stuff now and have showers more than baths if I can. If your PH is high I would deffo recommend one of the sperm safe lubes hun coz I think high PH can be bad for spermies, did you say you are using preseed or am I imagining that??

Tawn - yeah I think weening ss off meds is good, I have done a lot of work with autistic adults (although most are on the more severe end of the spectrum) and I have found that the right attitude and care is far more effective in improving behaviour than simply prescribing meds. I have seen doctors just randomly prescribe drugs to my clients in such a cavalier fashion with no care for how it will affect them, its just a "errr lets try this drug" kind of approach!!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh your not negative at all hun, but dont beat yourself up about its totally normal to feel like that chick, im glad your back  :hugs:

Ohhhh i didnt even think of that!!! well i just googled what is normal and its 3.5 - 4.5 and my PH was 4.5 so im just on the borderline lol! im starting cranberry juice aswell so im hoping it will come down after that, i think my spermies (lol my spermies) will be ok as its classed as 'normal' iv only took 2 and half days worth of anti b and it feels so much better already!!! Yeh Hun he just sits in the car!! I literally do everything in our relationship, clean the house, make food, washing, take the bins out, deal with the bills!! I even used to get his socks and pants out ready for the morning!!! WTF!?!?! that soon changed haha!! 

Thanks girls for looking at my OPKs im going to do one this afternoon and compare - tawn those OPKs you recommended are brill i love them, nice and chunky! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh good glad your spermies will be ok lol!! Well you oh better be ready for when you are pg again coz he'll have a lot more to do, no more housework, cleaning, hoovering etc for you!! You will need to take it easy! (says me, my oh has been off for a week and yet this morning he went back to work and I have had to clean the whole house!)

Oh and my scan is 13 sleeps away!!! Just 13 thats hardly any lol. I think I will be so relieved either way what happens coz its been built up to this massive climax coz I feel Ive been waiting so long!! I keep reminding myself of the guiness advert......good things come to those who wait!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I think I'm gonna start saying df (dear fiance) instead of oh (other half) from now on coz whenever i just say the word "oh" in a post I am confusing myself :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey I'm glad you are back I've missed you x

Totally understandable to have a wobble but 12 sleeps will go in no time and you'll see baby wiggling away x

I love df haha, our dfs, ohs and dhs don't know how lucky they are til we can't do the cooking, cleaning etc, it's certainly been a shock to my dhs system x

Yawn I love your new avatar gorgeous x

Well my walk almost killed me, I got there and thought shir how am I going to get back I'm pooped, but I took my time and my dad called so talking to him while I walked helped but my dh and freaked when he found my note and also couldn't get through on my phone so was driving around trying to find me but to get to the shop I walk through the lanes and he wasn't sure which way I had walked, he found me as I was almost home aw bless x


----------



## MrsDuck

Blood auto text whenever I type tawn it changes it to yawn!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww mrs d bless your dh!! I hoep you rest for the rest of the day hun and let dh take care of you!

And I've missed you too!


----------



## Tawn

AWWW MrsD, your story about your DH worrying about you getting home is lovely. He sounds like a wonderful partner! And I am glad he felt the same way I did! I was worried you would be overdoing it going there and back! Tsk tsk! :winkwink: Take is slow for the rest of the day, mmmmkay!

K ladies, I will catch up laters! I gotta go take a shower and get myself ready for the long walk to stepson's school to then walk from there to the doctor's surgery! Will be really happy when I get my UK driver's license! Hahah applied for my provisional last week so Bailey you and I can suffer test anxiety together!

Update you all after the midwife, I need to go shave in case I have an internal :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: aw bless you Tawn, I am always the same I panic about not shaving lol!!!

And I have just cancelled my practical tawn, was supposed to be next Friday but after all my panics and tiredness I am just not ready, gonna rebook for October! But any help on the provisional and I am here!!

I hope that your appointment goes well hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I know bless him, I didn't call him to let him know coz I knew he'd be worried but I left him a note at home in case he came home and worried where I was. I am taking it easy for the rest of the day im knackered x

Tawn I hope your midwife is lovely, update us soon, lol at the shave bit x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, 

I am in central time so, I think, maybe 7 or so hours behind most of you ladies. Right now it is 8:30am. 

MrsD, 
Closing date is Sept 28th, MIGHT move sooner but I doubt it. I will just be happy when we are moved in and I can know the house is ours and that the financing/etc all REALLY worked out! By then we are HOPING to know if LO is a boy or a girl so we can start getting the nursery ready too! (It is remaining painted the soft yellow/white that it currently is.) Until then PMA!


----------



## baileybubs

Bet you cant wait Amy! I remember seeing your pic of the nursery and its a lovely colour!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not long to go Amy I bet you can't wait. The nursary looked lovely in lemon I remember the pic x

You are 6 hours behind us in the uk, I'll try and remember that x


----------



## cathgibbs

OHs brother is staying down tonight so that means no dtd, im so pissed off he is 19 in November and he cant even stay at his own house cause he cant do nothing for himself!!!!!! sorry ladies for ranting but all our arguments oh and i have are about his brother :-/ xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Rant away xx

Can you dtd very quietly? x


----------



## cathgibbs

TMI - im not quiet at all and if im quiet i dont enjoy it or OH doesnt lol im hoping his brother doesnt come down as when he is there i feel like im babysitting 2 children as they just leave their plates on the floor, stuff out of the cupboards and dirty laundry everywhere and i cant cope (im a bit OCD) i told OH that whatever happens we are DTD - if he has a drink he can perform so hes already been warned not to drink lol!! 

how you feeling after your work hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath your oh's brother sounds like a right pain!! Sounds like my own brother actually!

Oh ladies just when I started to feel better - the reason I have been doing so many nights and we have been so busy at work is coz one of our residents has been in hospital, I've just found out (via Facebook of all things) that she died this morning.

Its so sad because we really wanted her to come home so that she was in familiar surroundings and with those who love her. 

And I feel awful because when I was asked if I wanted to go and do a shift with her at the hospital I said I'd rather not because I didnt want to sit in the hospital for 10 hours around all the germs and MRSA and stuff. 

I'm really not comfortable with death and stuff, and some of the other staff have been up to see her today to say goodbye (once she had passed) and I am hoping I dont get asked because I'm not sure if I could cope with that. I'm not good with things like that, I dont know how people expect you to act!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Bailey thats so sad :-( :hugs: are you ok? How old was she? I totally feel for you hun, If you want to say goodbye go and ask if you can see her own your own hun, if not dont feel like you HAVE to go ok?

Tawn i hope Midwife apt is going well!! xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you cath, you aren't their mum. Your poor neighbours while you are ttc haha

I am absolutely shattered now, I tried lying on my sunned but I'm too hot so now lying on the sofa watching the hairy bikers

Bailey like cath says only go if you want to don't be pressured, even family members don't want to see their nearest and dearest after they have passed so don't feel bad if you would rather not go x

I think it's a bit bad that you weren't told though and had to find out on fb


----------



## cathgibbs

i know MrsD - its embarrasing!! haha its horrible if people stay over tho as we cant do anything :-(

I agree, how come no1 told you?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Argh!! I keep replying and my iPhone keeps eating my post!!

Apparently they phoned everyone but somehow not me! Maybe they couldn't find my number or summat or someone was about to call me and got distracted. At least I managed to find out before I went to work though!! That wouldn't have been nice!!
Right I best get off anyway. Speak later!

And Cath I hope your oh and his brother behave!! 

Enjoy your evening ladies.


----------



## cathgibbs

FX they were trying to call you hun, i know finding out over facebook isnt the best but like you said, your glad you seen it before you went into work :hugs: Hope tonight goes ok for you lovely, speak to you later xxxxxxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yay bailey your back! So sorry you lost a resident, I hope she rests in peace now. I'm glad ur feeling more yourself. I hope your work accomedates you well with your shifts.


I sooo don't want to go to work. less then 3 hours til my shift starts ... 3pm - 11 pm .. boooooo!


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies who was saying this thread wasnt as chatty??? I've just took ages trying to read thru lol... Hope you are all well...x

Cath im sorry but I wud be making sure I got it whether his brother was there or not it's ur important sex time...cx

Glad to see ipur back bailey..x

Ladie I'm so sick and tired going to head up for a bath and il try and Teton later. Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cheryl bless you this ms has hit you real bqd hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! 

Bailey, sorry about the loss of your resident :hugs: hope your shift is blissfully easy tonight. 

Mrsd, glad you are resting now! What is your DH making for dinner then?

Cath, lol at your loud tendencies! I hope your oh's brother doesn't put a kink in your plans Hun!

Afm, I just got home from my midwife appointment and she was lovely. Honestly, I am so relieved to like her so much as I believe she will be with me now the whole way through? (correct me if I'm wrong my native UK girls!!!) basically it was just a lot of paperwork and I have to go back for bloods soon but I should hopefully get my scan date in the mail soon!


----------



## fletch_W

cooee! :) i agree with cheryl iv just had a million pages to catch up on and i was only chatting last night haha! 

my working weekend starts in 45 mins so im gonna say a quick hi.

tawn so glad your midwife is lovely :) as far as i know they are there through everything with you. not 100% sure though but id surely expect her to be? youre ss sounds like a little cutie who hasnt had enough attention from his mum. but having you for a step mum must be amazing for him! he obvs loves you which is so awesome :) and i bet hell be sooo excited that hes having a new brother or sister :)

cath! tell dh to put his hand over your mouth. it turns my dh on when we dtd at my mums house haha! tmi sorry but it is kinda exciting. id count tomorrow as 1dpo for sure!

bailey! :hi: welcome back i missed you! so sorry to hear about your resident. that cannot have been easy to have read about on fb. but lets hope they tried to contact you but couldnt get through! no more night shifts for you missy! and when youre at home get those feet up! youre growing a rainbow you need all the rest you can get xxx

cheryl so sorry ms is still on the attack but all for a good cause! :) are you still smiling and on cloud 9? xxx

shellie sorry you have to work tonight :( you are another one who needs a night off to relax and put your feet up. try not to worry about getting pregnant before your wedding. cos it will all work itself out. have you sent out invites yet? if not thats good! cos you can always change the date? so you can be preg at wedding or have buba there? :) exciting!!

cupcake im sorry to hear youre worrying about work. try not to stress too much cos it can cause you to not o or o late. we want you to make birthday beans :) i have a feeling my bfp will be twins too. and ill be so over the moon if it is :)

mrs duck what are you like! isnt there a closer shop that you could walk to? your dh sounds so cute bless him for worrying but i was worrying when catching up that you might have over done it. you will most definitely sleep tonight! 

shelby how are your symptoms? did you test this morning?? if you did sorry i missed it. how are your symptoms?

thurl how are you today? have you ovulated yet? sorry there are so many cycles i cannot keep track :(

maryanne so happy af has left the building! on to oing! yay!! 

iv most likely left some of you out but my mind is on other things at the moment. is weepy a symptom? lol i know i said i wouldnt symptom spot (yeah right!) but i cried today out of the blue. im wanting to get me and dh completely of benefits but he makes me feel so stupid and little that we end up walking away from eachother but today it really hit me for some reason and i started beefing lol :( stupid men. i also have cramps and achey boobs but i get that anyway. 

right ho. off to get ready for work. love you ladies!! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone 

Just caught up, back to chatty chatty today love it!

Tawn and bailey so lovely to have you both properly back! Bailey hope you are feeling better now about everthing, soon the scan will be over and you can properly enjoy being pregnant....i will be going away on the date of your scan, what time is it? i fly at 9:40 in the am, is it b4 then? I dont know if ill have any web access when im away! Sorry about your resident hun, was she old or young? Was it a long term illness. No not ovulated yet, still barely have a line on the OPKs :(, but am getting more and more cm, which is quite watery at the moment which a reckon means im become fertile....a few days let i imagine...i hope it does happen id love a birthday baby!

Tawn so glad your midwife was lovely, hopefully she will be there with you on the big day but who knows! Lol your comment about the shave made me laugh! You have a beautiful little family hun x

Cath, lol BIL staying over tonight or not - DO IT! Its a little trun on having to be quiet.....weve done it at my rents house over christmas, its a little dangerous....and fun!

Mrs D hope you are recovered from walk! Did you make your apple scone? Got an box sets sorted yet?

Cheryl sorry you are feeling poorly!

Shellie i think the girls are right, sometimes you stop trying and it happens cos you relax! I hope it does soon honey.

Fletch - tearfulness and moods is definately a great sign, i have such a good feeling for you this month! Are you snappy to?

Where is poppy lately?

Thurl, Shelby, Amy...everyone else....hope you are all ok....i had so much to read back i cant remember what anyone posted!

AFM ive had a super busy day.....am really tired tonight especially after a bad nights sleep last night (work stressing me out, kept thinking i had to go in today but i took a flexi day!). So mum and i got shellac manicures and went for lunch, then ive been home and decorated this birthday cake which took hours and im not totally happy with it! Ill post a pic below!

Birthday celebrations begin tomorrow with hubs and me going for breakfast, and then were going to the beach to play crazy golf and stuff, and then in the eve my rents are taking us for a posh dinner! Then sunday big family BBQ with all the kids, cant wait!

Right....need food....scrambled eggs i think :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oops heres my cake!

Does anyone think it looks wonky? It is a little!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0139 (131x175).jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I hope work goes quickly for you and weepy is definitely a symptom x

Tawn I'm glad your midwife is lovely x

Bailey I hope work goes ok x

Cupcake your cake looks lovely x
How did your meeting go this afternoon?
You are going to have a fab day tomorrow xx

Ive recovered from my walk thanks shellie and yes unfortunately that was my closest shop x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake that came is Amazeballs!!!!!! I love it you make my shitty little Cupcakes look....well....Shit your so talented!!! Don't be put off with v faint opks hun mine only went dark yest!!! Try and get a good nights sleep tonight hun ready for a manic weekend,you most prob won't be on here tomorrow so happy birthday in advance lovely!!!

Awwww Tawn I'm so glad she was nice,does it all seem a bit more real for you now? Can't wait for you to have your scan eeekkkk

Awwww fletch hun :hugs: I think maybe sometimes you just need a good bloody cry about things even tho your on benefits you do soooooo much and some of the stuff like helping out at the soup kitchen is such a selfless ( I think iv said that right) cause,your Amazeballs woman!!! I hope you manage to sort everything out hun

Afm......iv had ewcm today,my opks are only now going fainter so shall we still dtd,I have no idea what to think I'm not that clued up oh these things xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake, no I still haven't got around to making that apple scone even though I have absolutely nothing else to do each day oops x


----------



## MrsDuck

It can't harm hun but if your opks are getting lighter you have probably od x


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi everybody :hi:

Well first of all I am proud to announce...that I made my own kievs tonight, and they were WICKED!! :D

Mrs Duck I can't believe you havent made the apple scone yet, they sound amazing I think you should crack on with it tomorrow!

Cath seems like you've ov'd so lets hope there was a queue of spermies waiting when you did!

Cupcake how on earth do you make cupcakes with shellac nails??! I used to have mine done but had to get rid of them when I was childminding, long nails and changing nappies do not mix for reasons I won't go into lol!! So make the most of them now :D

Fletch hope you have a good night at work and don't have to put up with too many drunken guys asking to see your tattoos lol 

Tawn glad your midwife appointment went well, it's so exciting isn't it? And all the better if they are nice and you can chat to them like a friend :)

Cheryl you poor thing with all this ms, hope fully it will start to ease of a little in the next few weeks.

Bailey so glad you're back, we all understand why you had some time off, we will all/ have all been in similar situations, it's good your feeling better though :hugs:

I can't remember anything anyone else said so sorry and hope everyone is having a good friday xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Mrs d my meeting with my boss is Monday, so something to look forward to over the weekend! I had a fleck day today!

Cath thanks for the birthday wishes hun, can't believe I'm 31 tomorrow how did that happen! Glad you like my cake, I just texted h and she is really happy thank god, she left it to me on colours and stuff so was worried she would like it but she did! Your cupcakes are lovely hun, and you know what, anyone can make a cake like that with the right tools and a little practise, I promise you 18 monthes ago I didn't even own a piping nozzle!

My OPKs are seriously almost blank I'm Starting to wonder if I will actually ovulate this cycle at all, but I have other signs like more cm over the last couple of days....and I think in my bfp cycle I ovd around day 15/16 and I'm 12 today...I guess it will take a whole for things to regulate post mc....or like someone (maybe nrs d) said, maybe I just have a really short surge?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Shelby :wave:

Yey Kievs yum! And homemade, wowsers so impressed!

Lol I have really short nails hun, shellac isn't the acrylic tips it's that 14 polish that you dry under uv light :)


----------



## shelbysioux

Ohhh right I thought they were false nails lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow shelby homemade kievs I'm impressed x

Cupcake it's still early hun don't give up and I'm sure your meeting will go fine Monday but just forget about it til Monday and enjoy your birthday weekend x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I guess I'm expecting it now on the basis that I go back to a perfect 28 day cycle which is unlikely straight away if ever! If I am 30 days cycle now ishoukd expect to ov until between Sunday and Friday so ages yet!

I'm gonna try and out it out my mind until monday. 

What's everyone else doing this weekend? x


----------



## shelbysioux

Haven't anything planned, just nice to not have to go to work! Got a new phone today so will be tinkering with that and will be able to bnb at work soon lol


----------



## MrsDuck

My hubby asked me if I fancied going to France with our friend tomorrow and when I said no asked if I minded if he went, he's just come downstairs with a rucksack I hadn't realised he meant overnight! Looks like a bit of male bonding 

So I'm home alone so not sure??? Maybe a trip to town on the bus and a bit of retail therapy will make me feel better x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay shelby daytime bnbing :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake honestly hun Wednesday mine were blank and Thursday morning they started to get some colour then Thursday afternoon it was HELLO POS OPK lol it will get pos hun. It's Amazeballs hun do you sell cakes? If jot you bloody should!!

Well I know the chances of me conceiving be bding as ky opks are fading but we just dtd and it was,so relaxed and we laughed the whole way thru the 2 times iv been pregnant those fertile weeks the sex was like that so here's hoping,I nearly broke my neck by doing headstands lmfao

What's everyone up to tonight xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you cath x

Not doing much I think I'm going to have an early night I'm shattered x


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Cath that's reassuring, will just keep testing testing! Luckily I have lots! Erm I mainly do them for friends and family as gifts or for their birthdays, I tend to do a lots of my friends kids Bday cakes to....I don't really sell them, of I'm asked to do them i usually just take the cost of the ingredients and components etc but hardly ever actually make money or take anything for my time! I just like people to have a beautiful cake on their birthday! I would love it to be my job but I don't think I am entreprenerial or confident enough to start my own business! 

It's really silly but one the things I'm looking fwd about eventually being a mum is making MY babies birthday cakes and not for someone else's kids!! Dumb huh!

Aw mrs d a day all to yourself How lovely!

Shelby yey for more bnbing during the day!

Anymore symptoms today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Cupcake - lovely cake hun, thats really beautiful! I wish I could do that, my desserts are more "homemade and rustic" looking lol!! As for your faint opks really realy dont worry hun, I felt the exact same with mine every month, they were completely blank, like no dye there at all!! I was convinced I wouldnt O at all, but then suddenly they just went darker. My first cycle after mc I only O'd cd17 and the next one was later again on cd21. And mine were 28 day cycles before mc. You will get the positives hun, I bet it will be sooner than you are expecting! And happy birthday for tomorrow!!!

Mrs d - yes get the bus tomorrow, not walking lol!!! Hope you are feeling much better now you have rested hun. And I think retail therapy sounds brill, as do those apple scones lol!!

Shelby - thanks hun, I'm glad to be back.....when are you testing?? I need to see some lines and stuff, I'm a POAS addict and I no longer pee on sticks!!!! Lol, fxd that you get your BFP any day now!!

Cheryl - aw hun, I wish I could just come and give you a big hug, or take over your work for you or something so you can just rest hun!! I hope you start feeling better soon hun xxxxxxx

Tawn - sooooo glad you have a lovely midwife! i dont know if its different where I live but if you had that midwife at your docotrs clinic then it will probably be the same one for most of your appointments, except the ones after you scans. Where I am you have a midwife at the booking appointment, then a different one after your first scan for all the weighing, more bloods etc, and then from 16 weeks you have your midwife at your doctors clinic. Sounds confusing but its coz of the different locations of the appointments coz the scan are in our neighboring city not ours lol!!

Shellie - I hope you are feeling better hun.

AFM - well I found out why noone told me about our resident passing away. Guess who was phoning everyone to tell them??? The cow worker!!!! SO she phoned everyone else but didnt phone me, I mean that takes the bloody biscuit dont you think?!!
And when I mentioned to her friend that I was disgusted that noone tried to phone me her friend said that I didnt get a call coz I am pregnant, WTF??? So coz I am pregnant I dont get a phone call telling me, I was supposed to just walk into work and have it as a shock??? Sooooooo furious at her its untrue. But other than that work was ok, but sad. Strange to think she'll never be coming back. She had caught pnemonia from aspirating and we thought she had been getting better so although she'd been in hospital for 2 weeks it was still a bit of a shock. We all honestly thought she was coming home. She was only 33 :cry:

Everyone else I hope you are all well!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey that's really sad, 33 is no age :((

I hope you are going to complain about the cow worker not calling you!

Thanks between you all you have made me feel better about my blank OPKs!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I have a proper bruise on my arm from my jab the other day, the nurse stuck me good!!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I seem to have veiny boobs cupcake, but dunno if I'm imagining it? Cramps feel a bit af'y but I dunno. Got the preg test hidden in bathroom cabinet to test tomorrow morning but dunno if I will dare to do it xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

So sad bailey only 33 such a shame

If I walk to town I won't have any energy to wk around so definitely going to get the bus in x

Shelby test when you are ready hun, remember you aren't out til the witch shows x


----------



## cupcake1981

I have everything crossed for us all this month Shelby!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby you got a bfp woman xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I got told that bruises appear after jabs or bloods if pressure isn't applied for long enough afterwards, it seems to be true I apply lots of pressure after all my blood tests now and don't seem to bruise


----------



## baileybubs

Shelby you will be the first September BFP I can feel it! But test when you are ready hun, I kept putting mine off coz I was scared, we all understand. I also forgot to say well done on the homemade kievs!! 

And yeah its so sad she was so young, her mum and dad were both at the hospital today and its the first time they have apparently been together in 10 years, I think she waited for them both to be there. 
And I dont know if I can even be bothered mentioning the cow worker, she goes soon anyway, and its not worth it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Really? She's so nice the nurse at my surgery but shes brutal! Bled for the first time ever after she did my smear earlier in the year!


----------



## baileybubs

Ouch!! That sounds harsh cupcake! Surely a smear shouldnt make you bleed!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol this one did, only a little but she hurt me when she was doing it to! Apparently it's quite normal....I was freaking out for weeks that I had cancerous cells or something but was all fine!


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake that cake is absolutely amazing hun!!!! And you will be the coolest mum making those for your babies someday soon! Mark my words!!

Ps: I didn't I until cd24 after my mc. Just a heads up so you don't lose hope! Eeeek! It's almost your bday!!!

Shelby, omg your symptoms sound soooo good! Can't wait for you to test!!!

Bailey, UHG what a cow! That woman is awful, i am so glad she will be gone soon! Your midwife setup sounds confusing! Lol! I guess it's good this is my first because I have no idea what to expect and won't notice how different it might be to America if that makes sense?

Cath, you def have all your bases covered!! Sounds like a perfect bd schedule to me!

Fletch, being weepy is a great sign! And don't be too hard on yourself hun, you do so much and for so many people! :hugs:

Mrsd, oooohh did you say what you would be shopping for tomorrow? I love retail therapy!!!

Hiya to everyone else! Sorry this isn't longer with a post for everyone, I am falling asleep as I write it! Lol big crazy Friday night for me!!! Have a lovely evening ladies
And I will catch up with you all tomorrow!

Night!


----------



## shelbysioux

Wool guess what I am replying from my phone! Cath don't I want it so much but im so scared :/


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I forgot to say to fletch earlier, that weepiness is an awesome sign!!! I hope that dh and you have made up though. FX'd for that BFP!! Very good tww signs hun and sorry I forgot you before hun, how could I forget you!! 

Aw shelby it is awful seeing a bfn, when is AF due? Maybe just wait until them to test if you are so worried about seeing a bfn.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh is on the phone to his friend for the last hour and half in bed Arghhh

Shelby if your that afraid hun wait for af to arrive hun xxx

Bailey I can't believe that,what a bitch!!!!! She's VILE!!!!!

Tawn get an early night hun,get loads of zzzzzz

How has everyones night been? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I had quite a good nights sleep yay things must be getting better x

Happy birthday cupcake :cake: x

Cath I hope you managed to get him off the phone to bd or take a leaf out of thurls book and when things need to be done......... x

Shelby good luck of you are testing this morning x

Bailey you are right the :mamafy: isn't worth it she'll soon be gone x

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I wasn't back on sat night but was sleeping by 8.30 so must of needed it... I'm just getting ready for work then I'm off till wed so il properly catch up later...xxx

Hav a nice day. Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning everyone, no prizes for guessing why I'm up so early, was bursting for a wee and said wee is now in a cup in the cupboard with clingfilm over it - UNTESTED. And I am sat here like a dithering idiot re-reading all your bfp stories and trying to decide whether to test it or not!

Any way never mind that Happy Birthday Cupcake!!:flower::flower::happydance::cake::serenade::drunk::fool: Hope you have a lovely day!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a good day Cheryl I hope the ms is ok xx

Ooh shelby it's up to you hun, just remember we all got our bfps at different cds so even if it is a bfn don't give up its still early xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I know Mrs Duck I feel daft for going on about it :blush:

Are you going to go shopping today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

No not daft at all, I totally understand, we all have to do what is best for us xx

Yeah I'm going to catch the bus to town do a bit of shopping then if I can find a bus to take me to my nans I'll go and visit her later


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Shelby! I won't tell you to test, cause I don't want to pressure you, but what kind of test would you use if you did? Do you only have ic or do you have a FRER? Eeeek I don't know how you've waited this long! Are you 13dpo like your ticker says?!!!


----------



## Tawn

Happy birthday cupcake!!!!!!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Aw you will have a nice day then :) I'm not doing anything really the weather here is poop! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a shame you must be up north, the weather is gorgeous down south. Maybe you need a bit of retail therapy to take your mind off it? x


----------



## shelbysioux

Tawn said:


> Ohhhh Shelby! I won't tell you to test, cause I don't want to pressure you, but what kind of test would you use if you did? Do you only have ic or do you have a FRER? Eeeek I don't know how you've waited this long! Are you 13dpo like your ticker says?!!!

Yeah I am Tawn, the only test I have is a Sainsburys one but it says can be used up to 4 days before period due. I'm just being silly because I will find out either way in the next day or so anyway so it's no biggie, I just hate not seeing a line!! x


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah Mrs Duck I'm up north, Lancashire how did you guess?! I spent too much at the trafford centre the other day though :( Are you shopping for anything in particular? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelbysioux you do what's best hun,if you don't want to test then wait it out,I can't believe you have lasted this long you must have amazing willpower hun

Cupcake happy birthday lovely hope you have a lovely day xxxxx

Mrsd sounds like you have a nice relaxing day planned

Tawn how you feeling lovely xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oooh I've never used a sainsburys brand but every other store brand I've had has worked very well. In fact, I like Asda cheapies as much as I like frers, it was really clear for me at 10dpo with late evening urine. 

Gosh I don't know how you did it tho, that is amazing willpower!!!!!! Even I am itching to test, looking up positive hpt stats for 13dpo on countdown to pregnancy! :dohh: 

Morning Cath! I'm good Hun, being lazy still in bed. I feel bad for my DH I convinced him to do overtime today and he had to be up at 5:30am on a Saturday. I am going to have to do something nice for him tonight--he works so hard!

How about you Hun? Did your oh finally get off the phone? Are you officially 1dpo now?!?!?!??


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all!

Thanks for the birthday wishes! I have woken up feeling hungover today even tho not a drop of alcohol has passed my lips....think it was the tiny bit of Chinese my hubs forced upon me last night and the fact I tried not to drink b4 my opk!

Shelby..if you ate that nervous... I'd wait til your late hun....I think the disappointment of a bfn would be too crushing for you fr the sound of it xx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh happy birthday Hun...xxx

Shelby do wots right for u missy. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Tawn don't feel guilty hun spend the morning doing your hair or nails that's what I do when oh has gone to work but I just admit saturdays are my cleaning day so I spend a good couple of hours giving everything a good scrub lol have you got any plans today lovely? Yep we dtd before we went to bed which was good as oh was on the bloody phone all night ggrrrrrr I think I am hun,the sonograher said she could see a follicle on my right side and last night I was having quite a few right sided lower back pain plus my belly button was pinching lol

Awww Cupcake have a lovely drink tonight now to celebrate being 31 years younger!!!! Hope you have a fab day!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies

Happy birthday cupcake!!!! Hope you have a lovely day!

Shelby - I'm in Lancashire too! Yay for Lancashire lasses lol! Which would you find more upsetting, AF showing up or seeing a BFN? If it doesn't matter then I would test coz 13dpo is a good day to get a positive, but it all depends how u feel. Whens AF due?

Cath - did u manage to bd??

Cheryl - wow you must have needed the sleep hun!!

Mrs d - morning!! Glad you got lovely sunshine down south!


----------



## baileybubs

Cath you must have posted as I was typing, yay fr getting bd'ing in!! How was your oh with his brother? Did his brother stay last night?


----------



## baileybubs

And Tawn don't feel guilty you are carrying his child so you are doing loads of overtime of a different kind lol xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn don't feel bad, remember growing his child inside you is a 24:7 job!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey we posted at the same time!

Great minds!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, exactly cupcake!! And coz two of us said it simultaneously Tawn it must be true!


----------



## shelbysioux

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Happy birthday cupcake!!!! Hope you have a lovely day!
> 
> Shelby - I'm in Lancashire too! Yay for Lancashire lasses lol! Which would you find more upsetting, AF showing up or seeing a BFN? If it doesn't matter then I would test coz 13dpo is a good day to get a positive, but it all depends how u feel. Whens AF due?
> 
> Cath - did u manage to bd??
> 
> Cheryl - wow you must have needed the sleep hun!!
> 
> Mrs d - morning!! Glad you got lovely sunshine down south!

 I just don't know what I will do, maybe test tomorrow morning? I had cramps all day yesterday but none today. I am not usually so indecisive! Fancy you living in Lancs aswell! Will send you a message x


----------



## Tawn

:rofl: you ladies crack me up! Thanks for relieving my guilt though! I think today will be a cleaning day for me as the floors could use a scrub and then tomorrow we can go do something fun!

Cupcake, the only cure for that hangover feeling is to start your birthday drinking now hun!!! Lol! Might be the last chance you get for a loooong while :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn I might have a small glass tonight but I'm
Still trying to avoid if I can!

I don't think this will be my month...hubs and I are still having that issue a bit!

Aw he's just surprised me with a beautiful delivery from the florist (purples and creams my fav) a bottle of my wedding perfume and a card that made me weep! Love my hubs so much!


----------



## Tawn

Awwwwww so sweet cupcake! What a keeper!


----------



## shelbysioux

Aah that's well sweet cupcake, sorry you're still having the issue! It's all about picking the right moment! Me and oh missed the boat a good few times due to falling out about this stuff. Now we just do it in the morning before work when he's half asleep!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol we did this morning, it was amazing and but he coukdnt finish and I hadn't even mentioned the b word! Lol I'm not getting pos OPKs yet anyway donuts not crucial, just trying to keep supplies fresh for when I am lol! So romantic!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Happy birthday cupcake! You're a virgo like me! Hope u have a wonderful day!

Shelby, test when u feel its right.

Bailey I can't believe your co-worker, not calling you is so cruel! Glad you wont have to deal with her anymore soon! And I am starting to feel better bailey. Would rather not have AF right now, but I'm ok with it. I wish periods were the way I thought they were before I ever had one. No one explained to me that you bled for days. I thought it was a drop of blood and you were done LOL what a cruel lesson I learned at 11 years old with my first period hahaha.

It's after 6 am here, after i post im gonna go back to sleep for a little bit. Work again at 3pm. OH is at work just starting his shift. He'll get home half hour before I start work, and I'll already be gone. He'll be sleeping when I get home at 11:30pm (he says he's gonna wait up since he's off work tomorrow buh half the time he's fallen asleep!). Been like this the whole week, I only see him for 5 minutes as he's grabing the lunch I just made for him and giving our 2 cats their morning snacks ... see why our timing doesn't work so well when I'm evenings in my fertile time?? I've got a whole bunch of evenings this month. But if I O when I hopefully am supposed to, I'll be working days :) keep your fx for me ladies that I'll O during that time! I did adjust my ticker. I think if your period starts in the evening ur technically supposed to count the next day as CD1 since it's the first full day, right??

Anyway ladies have a good day! I probably wont be back on until tomorrow. I'm off work, but I have to go to my parents. I may only be on once most of you UK ladies have gone to bed!


----------



## Poppy84

Happy birthday cupcake!!! Have a great day

Sorry I've been quiet everyone. Been busy first week back at school. I'm hating it!!!! I don't have a class as I'll be going in 3 months. They keep giving me horrible jobs and horrible cover to do. I can't wait to go on maternity

Hope uv all been ok. I'll try and catch up properly later


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake happy birthday!! Your dh is such a sweetie :)

Tawn! Happy 8 weeks! :) 

Cath yay for 1dpo! 

Shelby I hope your will power rubs off on me as I'm gonna try not test til I'm 1 day late!
Bailey 33 is so young! :( did you manage to say your goodbyes? I'm glad you cow bag worker is leaving. Disgusting woman she is! 

Cheryl wow you must have needed that rest! Take it easy today hunny. 

Afm I'm staying in my pjs today. Working tonight and 3pm-midnight tomorrow. And busy all week so should take my mind off symptom spotting :) 

Hope you're all okay. Apologies to those I missed xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet on here today you ladies are busy bees today x

Aw cupcake your hubby is so sweet. I hope you are having a great day x

Shellie I hope work goes quickly and have fun at your parents x

Fletch I hope your had a good time in your pjs x

Poppy sorry you've been given the shitty jobs, roll on maternity leave x

Shelby any developments? x

Thurl any luck with the tickets? x

Leinz how did you get on? x

bailey how has you day been? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d , it is quiet isn't it! I've had a lovely day....went for a posh breakfast, then a spot of shopping and been chilling for a couple of hours b4 dinner with my rents tonight. Did you have a nice day? Did you go to town? X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thts me finished thank god off till wed... I think Tawn or bailey shud take my sickness now I'm so fed beng ill :(

Cupcake hope you hav had a nice bday..x

Did Shelby test??x

Mrs d hope ur recovering nicely...x

Hey :wave: to all my lovely girlies. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I'm glad you had a lovely day and I hope your meal with your parents tonight finishes the day of perfectly xx

I did go to town and met up with a friend then was so exhausted I came home again so I'll have to leave my shopping til next week when I'm in the uk. It was lovely to catch up with my friend and her little one x

Aw Cheryl you poor thing, is the ms still bad? Not starting to let up a bit? x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cheryl I wish I could hun, sorry you are still feeling so yuk!!! I relly hope it starts to ease no you are nearing 9 weeks. I havent had any queasiness since about week 9 so fxd it goes the same for you. Rest up loads and dont do a thing this next few days hun, you deserve to sit and do nothing but sleep!!

I cant believe there was only one page for me to catch up on when I've been at work all day!

Fletch - hope you enjoyed your pj day!!

Shellie - urgh what a pain you and df's opposite shifts! Me and my df are the same, except I'm the early worker he's the late worker. I hope you manage to see each other a little more xxxx

Tawn - hope you are well today Miss Raspberry!

Shelby - are you testing tomorrow then hun? Hows the cramps?

Mrs d - you shared some of the sun with us northerners yay!! Its lovely here now, shame all the sun has passed my back garden though and its all in the shade now I;ve finished work lol

Cupcake - your dh is so lovely!! I hope you are having a lovely birthday!!

Poppy - aw so sorry they are giving you the horrible jobs, thats not very nice :-( can you not complain?

Thurl - how are you hun?

Amy - hows the bubs? Not long til your 16 week scan now!

Cath - are you symptom spotting yet hehehe

Hope Ive not forgotten anyone!!

AFM I may take a nap I am so so tired, I only worked 7 hours but we are short staffed again so its been so busy!! I'm gonna have my tea and then maybe sleep and then x factor yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad you got some nice sunshine today, too bad your garden is now in the shade :( have a nap hun you deserve it after a busy shift but put your alarm on so you don't miss x factor xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hoping it starts easing everytime I think it's a bit better the next day it's a hundred time worse I've managed to eat boiled rice out the indian so hoping it stays down.. Bailey are u getting the down syndrome tests done? I don't kno wot to do..x

Mrs d sun no sun here I'm so jealous... It's cold here. X


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm not getting it done cheryl. Have you googled it? Coz I know that sometimes you can show as high risk when the test is done. If you show high risk and then you have to have a further nore invasive test that can cause miscarriage, and it could turn out to be nothing. Just because it shows high risk doesnt mean anything. But for me I also work with learning disabilities, and I wouldnt terminate a pregnancy anyway unless it was medically necessary, so I'd rather just find out after birth, if that makes sense. If there is a severe disability then can usually see that from just general scans anyway so I dont feel I would need the nuchal testing. I dont know if that helps you at all. 
I just think its a big risk for something that is quite unlikely and cant even show exactly whats wrong if there is anything wrong.....sorry thats all rather rambly of me isnt it??
But I think it depends how you feel you could cope and whether or not you feel the risk is worth finding out. And what you would do with the information if it did show a disability or downs syndrome.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm sitting on the fence with this decision I wouldn't do anything but I wud maybe want to prepare myself for it as I hav no education with disabilities... I just don't kno xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ive just googled it and my area must do a different type of test at the same time coz my midwife told me that they do the blood test then also do an invasive test if you are shown as high risk, but it doesnt say that online anywhere. 
And they dont say you are either high risk or low risk, they say you have 1 in 500 chance of having down syndrome child or 1 in 150 and so on. You are considered high risk if its less than 1 in 100 chance. 
I dont know what they do if its then high risk to be honest. I would still rather not know what level of risk I am though as I think it would cause more worry, but other people would rather ease their worry so its totally up to you hun.

Anyone else got any thoughts on it? I feel like I am rambling and not helping cheryl!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I definately get what you mean by knowing so you could be prepared and educate yourself, its totally understandable to want to hun. I think its just the vagueness of it for me that makes me not want to do it. I read somewhere from one lady who got high risk, and it turned out her baby didnt have down syndrome but she almost terminated the pregnancy. When you think 1 in 100 chance is still quite a tiny tiny chance.....but like you said if it was so that you could prepare then maybe its worth it hun xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah my midwife said I wud be told higher or lower risk but it's the test they do if ur high risk tht can cos Miscarrage I'm goin to read more about it then decide. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yeah, I thought my midwife said something about that. I think its good that they provide the test though, I just wish they gave more information on it or what exactly it shows. Like I said maybe try googling or looking on here to see if others have more info. I only think my decision was so easy simply because I work with learning diabilities and I feel people with down syndrome are so wonderful, and because of my background and work I would be able to cope, not that it wouldnt be hard, but I would be prepared for that being the case, if you get me?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I just searched for it on here and found your thread cheryl first one I came across hehe. But yeah I can see both sides for it, I think it could cause a lot of worry though for myself and I think that worrying is something us PAL ladies are already doing enough of! How does your dh feel about it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl sorry you didn't get any sunshine today you were robbed haha

I personally would have the tests, I'm 33 in a couple of months so a slightly higher risk to begin with, I haven't however done much research on it as to what % chance of miscarriage though?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah my hubby is 38 thts how I was maybe going to get it the chance of mc is only if u take the second test the first one is a scan and blood test no harm to the baby. X


----------



## CherylC3

I nd to spk to hubby about it again tbh. X


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe its worth doing the first test then hun coz if it shows you are low risk then you wont need to worry about doing the next test that poses a risk.


----------



## CherylC3

Il spk to hubby and see wot we will do. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know??? I think only take the first test if you are going to follow it up with the second test if its high coz if the first test comes back with a slightly high risk you are going to beat yourself up for the next 6 months worrying if you are going to have a downs baby??? It's a tough one only you and hubs can make xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Hello everybody!

Cheryl and Bailey I can totally understand you umming and ahhing over the tests, as I am older I think I would get offered them too if I get my bfp and I honestly don't know what I would do! There are so many women having healthy abies my age I would be tempted not to bother. It's a personal decision though x
No developments with me, had cramps this afternoon but they felt a bit like poo pains aswell, as I am abit constipated. I think I might test in the morning x Or I might chicken out again! Sometimes af can fairly spring herself on you without warning am I right, what does everyone else think? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shelby have you had a good day? 

I've got everything crossed for you for when you do test. What would upset you more seeing a bfn or the witch? 

Did you end up throwing out this mornings wee sample or is it still in the bathroom with clingfilm over it? haha


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I will see wot hubby thinks. X

Shelby can't wait for u to test. X


----------



## shelbysioux

It was in the cup cupboard!! Haha no I threw it this afternoon, I think if I saw a bfn in the morning I would be ok because it's the day af is due anyway.Be brave, be brave! 

Did u get what u wanted shopping? x


----------



## thurl30

:hi: everyone

How are you all? have I missed much? 

Sorry it's a flying visit really, I have just got home from my mother in-laws, and just cooking dinner, got a very early start tomorrow so need to have an early night xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl I hope you are well and did you get any tickets? x

Shelby Were you tempted to dip when you were about to throw it out? Be brave, I can't wait to see your bfp tomorrow x

No I met up with a friend in town instead then was too tired to shop so went home :( x


----------



## shelbysioux

Aw so did you have a good catch up with your friend though? 
I was tempted but I only have one test so ...arrgh never knew it would be such a nightmare, thanks for wishing me a bfp, FX FX FX FX ! x


----------



## thurl30

Hi Mrs Duck, yes I got tickets for tomorrow :happydance: We have a taxi booked from our house at 6.15 so I'm going to need to be up at 5.15 in the morning :wacko: 

How are you? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay thurl :happydance: what are you going to watch? Oooh that's an early start especially on a Sunday x
I'm not too bad thanks, I seem to be having a good day today and I haven't taken any painkillers

Yup fxd shelby x


----------



## thurl30

That's great Mrs Duck, small steps a day at a time, you will be back to full health soon :hugs:

Good luck Shelby, FX you get your bfp :hugs:

Night night ladies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night thurl have a great day tomorrow? x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm watching this ladyboy thing it's just not right :(


----------



## MrsDuck

What channel are you on?


----------



## CherylC3

I think it was on living I don't kno how men can go with ladyboys.


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone, just popping on to say good night, had a lovely birthday dinner with hubs and my rents, and gave had a lovely day all in all and been very spoiled!

Bailey and Cheryl the decisions you are facing are tough....can't offer any thoughts I'm afraid x

Has everyone had a lovely day/eve?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's why I couldn't find it I don't have that. It's scary to think that sometimes they don't know

Did anyone else blub at the x factor and I'm not even pg


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes good thanks x

I'm glad you had a great day and were totally spoiled, night night cupcake x


----------



## CherylC3

Glad u had a nice day cupcake. Night cx

I watched a bit it was tht guy how was shaking with nerves he was amazing. Cx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!! I went for a nap at 7.30 and just woke up when df got home!! Catching up on x factor on the TiVo now!
If I'd have stayed in bed I'd be wide awake by 3am!

Shelby - got everything crossed for the morning for you!! Is AF due tomorrow then?

Thurl - yay on getting tickets!! I hope you have a wonderful day, sorry I missed you!

Cheryl - I always mean to watch that ladyboy thing, it looks so interesting!

Cupcake - aw I'm so glad you've had such a wonderful day! 

Mrs d - glad you had a lovely day with your friend. Bless you for blubbing at x factor, I will let you know soon if I do lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And everyone else I hope you are all ok ladies!! Sorry I didn't mention everyone but I hope I remembered everyone earlier before my nap lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ....so I'm still up and awake as too much rich food today is playing havoc on my tummy:(


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake! Sorry you aren't feeling brill hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

:(....my own fault!


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy the x factor bailey and glad you had a good nap x

Aw cupcake are you too full to sleep? x

Hi nessah I see you lurking how are you hun? x

Cath which st moriz do you use the lotion, gel or mist? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmmm mrs d no, a different issue!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d it did make me cry! That Christopher was sooooo lovely and that song so beautiful! Even my df had a tear in his eye!

Cupcake - aw I hope it settles soon. 

Right I'm back off to bed lol, night night ladies, hope you all sleep well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night bailey xx

Aw cupcake you poor thing xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Mrsd I'm not sure its in a pump its like mouse if that helps hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

mousse xxx lol I'm a tad :drunk: lol


----------



## Poppy84

Thoughts on tests-

We weren't going to get it done but then midwife asked me if I wanted it. I buckled and said yes. It came back 1 in 6000 chance of having downs so extremely low risk. I don't think I would have had the next test that could cause miscarriage though.

My mum was 40 when she was pregnant with me. She got given a 1 in 100 chance of me having downs. She had the invasive test and obviously I'm still here and I don't have downs either


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you have a little :wine: :beer: haha sounds like you had a good night and a bit of apple bobbing might be on the cards for the morning? Xx

Ta I'll order the mousse x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha no Apple bobbing lol haven't drunk since 10.30!!! Ohs brother has spoilt our night yet again ill explain tomorrow,iv been on the phone to oh parents for an HOUR then I had to put new bedding on the bed,oh is very drunk so its just me and Dora tonight lol

The mousse is what I have hun the darkest one , I put it on today to wear a maxi dress I love it lol xxx
Did you have a nice day hun,did you visit your gran xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

does my ticker say 1dpo to everyone else? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi poppy, it's such a tough call isn't it. Do you know if you would have had the more invasive test if your results came back as 1 in 100? (dont answer if you dont want to) That's the thing that would scare me, if I had the 1st test and it came back as a high risk if you don't have the invasive test then you'd spend the next 6 months being totally stressed out that you were doing to have a downs baby, I think I would have to have it even with all it's risks, or just not have the first test???? I'm glad I've got a while to decide x

Did you have a nice day today? x


----------



## fletch_W

hiya!

just jumping on to say hi! 

cath your ticker says 1dpo!! :)

cheyl and bailey i dont think ill be havig it done when i get my bfp. it would scare me ifi found out i was high risk to then give birth and baby not have downs. all that worry for nothing. so yeah. thats my opinion. 

cupcake sounds like you had a fabby day! 

:hi: thurl! enjoy the paralymics! (if thats where youre off. iv a memory like a sieve)

shelby ill be up bright and early so i dont miss you testing :happydance:

sorry if iv missed anyone im just gonna watch a film and then off to bed :)

night nightxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Hi poppy, it's such a tough call isn't it. Do you know if you would have had the more invasive test if your results came back as 1 in 100? (dont answer if you dont want to) That's the thing that would scare me, if I had the 1st test and it came back as a high risk if you don't have the invasive test then you'd spend the next 6 months being totally stressed out that you were doing to have a downs baby, I think I would have to have it even with all it's risks, or just not have the first test???? I'm glad I've got a while to decide x
> 
> Did you have a nice day today? x

We said we wouldn't have had the invasive test but I guess u don't really know U will react until ur told ur high risk. We would have kept it either way but I guess we have liked to be prepared.

I am good. Just so so so tired all the time. I will get my iron levels checked at my next midwife appointment.

How r u mrs d???? How's the bio oil?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup your ticker looks good and says 1dpo. Sorry your ohs brother ruined your night, I'm glad you don't need ohs spermies tonight :winkwink: Dora will love an evening with mummy x

The mousse had good reviews on amazon am going to order some tomorrow

No I didn't visit my nan today as she spent the afternoon at the hairdressers but I'm seeing her on Monday anyway


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your film night night fletch x

Poppy there are just too many decisions and worries with this ttc and pg stuff isn't there? The bio oil is good thanks, I've got so many lotions and potions to put on it everyone seems to be recommending and buying me things to use so I'm spoilt for choice. I'm doing good thanks I had a good day today and didn't take any pain killers so things are looking up x

Sorry you are feeling tired, when is your next appointment? I can't believe you are 22 weeks already x


----------



## AmyB1978

CherylC3 said:


> I'm sitting on the fence with this decision I wouldn't do anything but I wud maybe want to prepare myself for it as I hav no education with disabilities... I just don't kno xx

Cheryl and Bailey, I decided not to do the tests, for much the same reasons that Bailey stated. It is a very very personal decision though and only one that you can make, please do not let ANYONE pressure you to make one decision or the other.


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby, I have everything crossed for you.. the veins in the breasts is a REALLY good sign, I got it with both of my BFP, for my angel and then for this one!

Bailey, I am so sorry about the loss of your resident, it must be very difficult for you, and sorry the cow-worker didn't call you, but good for you at being the bigger person and just letting it go!

Cupcake, Happy birthday!!!! The cake you made looked amazing!!!

My brain seems to have just shut off on the information I have read in the last 20 pages... less chatty thread my foot!!! Anyhow, hope everyone else is doing well too!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies how are we all Xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning Cath, how are you? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Wow Cath you are up early after a night of drinking!! So you gonna tell us the story f what happened last night?

Shelby I see you there! Did you test yet?!


----------



## shelbysioux

No because I woke up to af style cramps, so I think I will leave it. If the cramps stop I might test later today cos it would still show up I think wouldn't it? What a nightmare! I am ok about it I think because this cycle was a bit of a 'bonus' one anyway because I didn't think I would be able to ttc til September anyway :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: cath u are up early lol. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah at 14dpo as long as the urine isnt too dilute I think it will show up no matter when. But also remember that cramps come with a bfp too, I had them right from the start and still have them even now every day multiple times a day. My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all

Still got tummy troubles today :(, bad times b4 the big birthday BBQ!

Aw Shelby did you save your fmu in case the witch doesn't show? What dpo are you?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Shelby I can't wait for u to test... Cupcake sorry u still hav a sore tummy. X


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still got tummy troubles today :(, bad times b4 the big birthday BBQ!
> 
> Aw Shelby did you save your fmu in case the witch doesn't show? What dpo are you?

No I didn't because my fmu was at ten past 6 and I was half asleep and had no cup haha! I am adopting a what will be will be attitude! I'm 14 dpo today. Sorry you've got a bad belly, do you think you will be ok for later? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelbysioux isn't af due today??? Ahhhh I got everything x for you that its a bfp hun!!!

Cupcake sorry your not feeling too good hun,I hope your ok to eat later!!

Oh drove a bit fast last night nothing major and because oh wouldnt give his brother a lift (he wanted to go literally a 3 minute walk up the street) Ohs brother then rung his parents who are having a lovely weekend away in Ireland,he called them to say my oh was driving fast abduction he was 'worried' about him?!? My oh will do anything for his brother and he just felt like Shit was his thanks and he was soooooo pissed off he wanted to go home ggrrrrrr I was tipsy and wanted to stay lol but we were home by 11ish :-( 

Cheryl how's the sickness hun

Tawn you gagging anymore lol that sounded wrong xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath nightmare. X

I feel not too bad so far. X

Gagging lol. :rofl:


----------



## shelbysioux

Tawn said:


> Yeah at 14dpo as long as the urine isnt too dilute I think it will show up no matter when. But also remember that cramps come with a bfp too, I had them right from the start and still have them even now every day multiple times a day. My fingers are crossed for you!

Do they feel like af cramps though? x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Shelby af type cramps is so normal in early pregnancy. X


----------



## Tawn

Oh yeah exactly like af cramps Shelby. Right now they are pretty strong too, if I wasn't sure I was pg I would say af was right around the corner. 

UHG that is annoying Cath! Bet you were well cheesed off! 

Nope no gagging yet this morning. I found my key is to eat small bits often, if I get hungry at all I get really nauseous


----------



## cathgibbs

Fx Cheryl ypur ms is disappearing!!! Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Shelby one of my first symptoms was cramps bit like af

Fingers crossed for u

Morning everyone


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning poppy xxx

Weird question but does anyone know if Asda is still open till 8 on Sundays,I know its open late because of the Olympics but don't know if its gone back to normal hours as the paralympics is coming to an end xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Morning poppy xxx
> 
> Weird question but does anyone know if Asda is still open till 8 on Sundays,I know its open late because of the Olympics but don't know if its gone back to normal hours as the paralympics is coming to an end xxx

I think today is the last day all the supermarkets r open late. My hubby is a manager of tescos


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah it's open til 8 today then back to 4 I think x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies!!! Oh is helping friends move to a new house and got a feeling he won't be hone till this evening and I need food lol!!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

There all open late up here I thot. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Sorry you have a dodgy belly cupcake, I hope it doesn't ruin any of your birthday celebrations x

Cheryl fxd the ms is almost over x

Cath what a horrible brother your oh has x

Shelby I've got everything crossed for you x

Hi tawn and poppy and everyone else

I hope everyone is having a lovely day, the weather here is beautiful again today, I wish I could sit in the sun :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Very horrible Mrsd,oh was really upset and pissed off with,so am I.

Just thouggt of ajother fake tan I used to use....Xen Tan,it smells lovely,Ohhhh bless you are your meds still making you sweat etc xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not surprised cath what a tosser he is, he needs to get a girlfriend and a life of his own

Thanks I'll look for that one too on amazon and give them a go x

Yeah it's horrible I keep asking hubby if I smell coz I can't get my head near my armpits and keep changing my clothes throughout the day :( I'm not normally a sweaty person so this is alien to me


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh bless you :hugs: when can you start to move your neck? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Xen tan I used tht too it's good really dark :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm trying to move my neck as much as possible but it hurts and it doesn't seem to be able to turn much, it's all the stitching inside coz so much tissue has been removed, I've got to try and stretch it all to give me more movement, I'm getting there slowly xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn said:


> Nope no gagging yet this morning. I found my key is to eat small bits often, if I get hungry at all I get really nauseous

I, for whatever reason, read this as "I found my key to eat small bits" and I was imagining you breaking off small pieces of a key and eating it and wondering how on earth that helps with morning sickness!!! :rofl:

I think I need more sleep!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao Amy haha 

You must be in agony when moving it Mrsd how is sleeping?

Ing I just watched xfactor I could not stop crying at the guy at the end he was Amazeballs!!! Who the frig told him he wasn't good enough!!! Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby, for me I definitely had af type cramps right before my BFP and even through most of my first trimester, they did seem to ease off towards the 2nd half of 1st tri (Or maybe I just got used to them, accepting them as normal?) and seem to be gone now that I am in the 2nd tri. They have now been replaced by what I am told is "round ligament pains" randomly and lots of little random aches and pains.

I've got everything crossed for you still! Remember it is not ever until the witch shows!


----------



## MrsDuck

AmyB1978 said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Nope no gagging yet this morning. I found my key is to eat small bits often, if I get hungry at all I get really nauseous
> 
> I, for whatever reason, read this as "I found my key to eat small bits" and I was imagining you breaking off small pieces of a key and eating it and wondering how on earth that helps with morning sickness!!! :rofl:
> 
> I think I need more sleep!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

The poor guy on x factor was shaking soo badly and i was blubbing away.
Sleeping is getting better thanks cath x

Ooh shelby lots of the preggo ladies had cramps fxd x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Shelby - I too had AF type cramps when I got my BFP. When I got my first one I was NTNP and was expecting AF on a Sunday, I had cramps all day and kept saying "My period is definately due coz these pains are definately the witch". Three days later I got my BFP. This time they werent as strong cramps but they were definately there from about 9dpo I think and were stronger around the time AF was due. So dont give up yet hun  Do you normally get AF at a certain time? Sounds strange but mine always appeared early morning.

Cath - your oh's brother sounds like a right spoilt douche!! Is he used to getting his own way? What a cock!!

Mrs d - sorry your neck is still so sore hun, it must feel like its dragging your recovery but you are doing so well!

Amy - :rofl: that made me laugh!


----------



## baileybubs

Awww the sun has vanished again here boo. Maybe one day I might move down south where the weather is nicer.....or abroad, I would love that. Me and df always talk about moving abroad when we are older, maybe buy a bar in Spain or something but I know how difficult that is finacially these days.....would be lovely though....


----------



## fletch_W

very quiet in here today! i was expecting paages to catch up on. 

shelby i hope your af cramps are a good sign!! :)

cath you poor love. ery childish of your ohs brother to call his parents. and boo for coming in at 11! id have stayed and made new drunk friends haha 

mrs d sorry to hear your neck is still sore. hope you manage to regain some energy so you can enjoy some retail therapy. your hubby is so sweet the way hes looking after you! truly blessed. 

thurl how are you today? what dpo are you again? 

cheryl glad youre feeling a bit better today. hopefully in the next week or so it should ease off a bit so you can get back to eating and drinking normally. cant be good for your energy levels. 

amy that made me chuckle i had the image in my head too lol. how is packing going? only 3 more weeks! i have everything crossed that it all goes smoothly for you and that the finance bit doesnt fall through.

poppy how is your chest? that sounded pervy as i was writing it lol. do i remember you having a bad cough abd staying at your mums? and only 3 months to go till maternity leave! are you getting excited? xx

tawn how are you today? 

sorry if iv missed anyone. its been a busy weekend xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can see fog rolling in from the sea here too do I don't think the sunshine is going to last boo.

That sounds fantastic bailey, I'd like to do the summer here and the winter somewhere else hot and sunny to get all round sunshine.....although with my current sweating issues maybe I'll do winters here and summers in the arctic x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I am sure the sweating will ease once you have recovered, it must feel awful.

Its funny how I make all these plans for the future and things never go to plan do they......once upon a time I was planning a house and kids with my ex-husband, and we were gonna go and work on cruise ships together before we did all that lol. Now I am planning a house and kids with my new df and then a retirement abroad lol....I guess you never really know what life will throw at you!

Fletch - hi there how was work last night?


----------



## fletch_W

bailey im exactly the same. we want to move to california one day. we have spoken about it a few times. not for another 10 years or so. i love dreaming. it makes reality a bit more bearable. your dreams sound lovely. i certainly want out o the uk..

work was fine. very quiet. but there was a turn on and he was pretty crap but we made the most of it and i was dancing and singing along. made it go quickly. im working today 3pm-midnight. going to be veerryy exhausted tomorrow. but its moneys in my pocket and i just bought us some lovely new sofas so all worth it :) 

when are you next working?

mrs duck my mum is the same. shes always cold though and says she wants to move abroad somewhere that has the same weather all year round. xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm working tonight 5 til 9 so not too bad but its supposed to be my day off! I did a deal though, instead of starting at 12 tomorrow I'm not starting til 4, so I guess doing two short days instead of one off and one long day must be better for me and the hobbit. Plus it means I can go food shopping tomorrow with df coz I am sick of ready steady cooking it from whatever I find in the cupboard!

Aw fletch nice new sofas thats lovely! I need new sofas too, mine are ok but getting worn now. And california is a lovely idea, I love America.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch that sounds like a great night at work x

I love all your plans for the future, sounds sooo exciting x

Fletch I've ordered new sofas too I can't for them to arrive, still approx 4 weeks to go x

I've finally got around to making that apple scone and the house smells lovely of it baking mmm x

What are you both up to on this lovely Sunday? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ready steady cooking from whatever is in the cupboard :rofl: haha I love it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you'll probably feel better after 2 short days x

What shifts does your DF do? x


----------



## Poppy84

fletch_W said:


> very quiet in here today! i was expecting paages to catch up on.
> 
> shelby i hope your af cramps are a good sign!! :)
> 
> cath you poor love. ery childish of your ohs brother to call his parents. and boo for coming in at 11! id have stayed and made new drunk friends haha
> 
> mrs d sorry to hear your neck is still sore. hope you manage to regain some energy so you can enjoy some retail therapy. your hubby is so sweet the way hes looking after you! truly blessed.
> 
> thurl how are you today? what dpo are you again?
> 
> cheryl glad youre feeling a bit better today. hopefully in the next week or so it should ease off a bit so you can get back to eating and drinking normally. cant be good for your energy levels.
> 
> amy that made me chuckle i had the image in my head too lol. how is packing going? only 3 more weeks! i have everything crossed that it all goes smoothly for you and that the finance bit doesnt fall through.
> 
> poppy how is your chest? that sounded pervy as i was writing it lol. do i remember you having a bad cough abd staying at your mums? and only 3 months to go till maternity leave! are you getting excited? xx
> 
> tawn how are you today?
> 
> sorry if iv missed anyone. its been a busy weekend xx

Hi fletch
How r u?

Still got a cough but loads better thanks. Coping with back pain now. Haha

12 weeks until maternity leave. I wish it was now


----------



## fletch_W

im collecting mine on thursday. they are second hand but new to me :) our right now are from the 70s im sure. blue floral :sick:. weve got brown leather recliners now :) so excited!! righty ho im of to work! mm mrs d i want some apple scone now! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It's cloudy here but warm its cold inside tho so got the heating on and watching kardashians with Dora,she's being a proper cwtchy cat today,there's a ginger cat a few doors down and my neighbour told me she seen him beating up Dora and all her fur was everywhere and the ginger cat was in my house,we leave the window open for her when we are at work so now she's staying in until I get a magnetic cat flap for her :-( ladies does everyone dry up after O? Today and yest iv had quite a bit of lotiony cm and twinges on my right side. I just looked back at my symptoms from June and I had punches on left side at 1dpo so paranoia is kicking in that if I do get pg its ectopic,I need to chill the f out lol

Mrsd,fletch,Bailey I love your idea of moving abroad,that would be fab,completely diff lifestyle out there.

Awww sorry your working today girls,do you mind working weekends xxx


----------



## fletch_W

im good thanks poppy. just of to work! glad youre feeling better :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> im collecting mine on thursday. they are second hand but new to me :) our right now are from the 70s im sure. blue floral :sick:. weve got brown leather recliners now :) so excited!! righty ho im of to work! mm mrs d i want some apple scone now! xxx

I've ordered brown leather recliners too xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Dora lots of mummy cuddles for her today x

Yeah I dry up too, a good way to know you've od. Try not to panic what were those reeeeeealy low stats of having another ectopic? You'll be fine this time, it will be snugly in the right place xx

Aw poppy sorry about your sore back, did you suffer with your back before pg and the extra buba weight is aggravating it? x


----------



## cathgibbs

She can be a nasty cat but she's so little and the ginger cat is a tom and he's huge compared to her,she's my little girl lol

I think I normally dry up,I haven't this cycle and as the day is progressing the cm is more.....I think its something like 15% but that's an ectopic in the same tube but luckily I ov from the diff side!!

How did your baking go hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hate working weekends sometimes but my df works every weekend so i just end up at home alone all day....which is good sometimes to get some me time and relax but it does get dull. 

poppy sorry you are having backache now hun, i bet those 12 weeks fly by hun, and then you will have a really nice xmas awaiting arrival of bub!

mrs d i am soooo jealous of those apple scones!! I want some!! I might have to buy the ingredients for them tomorrow when I do my food shop lol

Cath - aww snuggles from dora, my Bailey is currently looking very sad and I dont know why lol, probably because he's not had his dentastick today lol

fletch - hope work goes quickly for you hun


----------



## MrsDuck

My scone was lovely with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream mmm

Your cute fur baby x

I'm bored I hope hubby gets back soon x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yeah i used to dry up after O too cath. I'm sure that if there is a little beany getting snuggled it will be going to the right place this time hun. I reckon that any slight twitches will just be the muscles moving that eggy along the tube


----------



## AmyB1978

fletch_W said:


> amy that made me chuckle i had the image in my head too lol. how is packing going? only 3 more weeks! i have everything crossed that it all goes smoothly for you and that the finance bit doesnt fall through.

We have STILL not started packing. DH is quite the procrastinator I, typically, on the other hand, would normally have everything done by now but I am so exhausted with baby growing that I haven't had the energy to deal with it on top of work, laundry, etc. I feel like I can't nag DH just yet, but next weekend he will be done with his classes, he is taking 2 online classes in addition to working full time, and I will definitely start getting on him. I've said we need to start a few times and he just says "there is not much to do" which is true, but still. I have loads of laundry to tackle today but may try to pack a little in between the laundry.

Thanks for having everything crossed... I was telling DH how I hate it not being final and how much it will suck if it DOES fall through because we will still need to be out of our apartment (and we paid MORE to break our lease) and we will have nowhere to live! He reassured me by telling me he thinks we are at the "12 week pregnant stage" of home buying! LOL!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Does your df get days off during the week instead? 

Do it it's soo easy just chuck it in the food processor and hey presto x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww give him his dentastix Bailey he wants nice clean teeth lol I get what you mean,better than being at home being bored!!!! Sundays are rubbish days aswell

Yummmm Mrsd they sound fab!!! I line scones but I don't like apple things but they sound fab xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's so cute of your hubby, I'm sure everything will be fine Amy, I'm sure you would have heard by now if there was something wrong with your finances, eeek only 3 weeks to go xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah df gets mondays and tuesdays of mrs d, and I always make sure that I have tuesdays off too, so there are some perks to my shifts lol

Yeah cath i should give him a dentastick bless him


----------



## Tawn

Afternoon ladies!

Fletch, have a good shift hun! I want more symptom spotting out of you starting tomorrow though, hun! LOL! Anything going on yet?

Bailey, poor furry bailey, missing his dentastick! :haha: Hope your quick shift today is easy peasy! Are we at 11 sleeps yet?

Cath, I love watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians! LOL it is my total guilty pleasure, though it drives DH mad! Honestly, they are like a trainwreck, it is so much fun to watch! I call it brain candy for when I want to veg out :)

Amy, I am sure everything will be fine with the house. I know that when my DH and I moved out of our 1-bed in July, we did little bits of packing beforehand and then quickly got the rest done in about 2 days. Your comment made me LOL about me eating keys! I read it back and the grammer/syntax on that sentence was horrible! So I don't blame you!

MrsD, mmmmm apple scones sound DELICIOUS! That is exactly what I want now! Too bad I just got back from the shop, otherwise I might have grabbed the ingredients. You poor dear with your neck and sweating, seriously lady you deserve a break! Are you supposed to exercise it to get the movement back? And how is sleeping nowadays?

And we want to move back to America one day too ladies! I do love it here, but all 3 of us prefer it in Seattle, where I am originally from, and after a few years probably plan on going back. Especially now I am preggers, I am feeling the urge to be close to my family (I have a HUGE extended fam whereas DH only really has his parents here and they are not overly close)

Also, while I was at the shop I got some photos done to send off for my provisional. Time to make this happen, because now that my US license is no longer valid here in the UK (you only get 12 months) I am desperate to be mobile again! 

Now I need to figure out what to do with the rest of my day, it is 27 and gorgeous here (not a cloud in the sky) but I am not feeling very well today and am not sure if I want to go out in the heat. What a wimp!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn, yeah its 11 sleeps now! 
And "poor" furry bailey has just rolled around in all the mud and I have just ahd to wash and shampoo the little buggar lol, he loved it though!!


----------



## baileybubs

And yay on getting on with the provisional!! I bet you will end up back in seattle before you know it hun, i know i would be!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies.x

Bailey it will fly in..x

Tawn yeh for ur provisional.x

Aw mrs d hope u get on ok with the tan..x

Well I'm just so pissed at dh the now he's an arse I've not seen him all wk cos he's been backshift he has a attitude with me when I talk to him and he has spent the day in our spare room playing the computer I hav been dressed to go for lunch for 2 hours and he won't move his arse I swear he is testing my patience the now I wish. Had a nice man who was excited about our baby and was really caring hes just doin my head in rant over!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl men can be such arses can't they?? Get him told hun but don't get yourself all worked up and stressed, maybe just tell him you are pissed off that he's acting like he doesn't care. And then call a friend or your mum and go to lunch with them! I have found that the silent treatment works better at the mo coz if I get upset or shout he just thinks its pregnancy hormones!!


----------



## CherylC3

He's selfish Hun last wk he told me he was fed up and I said of work? And he said yeah and we haven't been out or did anything together... Eh hello im pregnant and been hanging my head in the bloody toilet the last 4 wks. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cheryl kick him into touch hun,he needs to be paying attention to your needs your the pregnant one.

Tawn yay for provisional Woohooo xxx


----------



## CherylC3

He's just depressing me to be honest always moaning about his job and never looks happy


----------



## baileybubs

Tell he should be the happiest man in the world coz he has such a wonderful wife who is making huge sacrifices by carrying his child. Sometimes I feel that a big drastic action is the only way my df listens to me coz he just can't look at things from my pov. I'd ask him to put himself in your shoes for 5 mind and ask him how he'd feel. If he's gonna be a dad he needs to stop the selfish attitude and stop complaining about not going out anywhere coz that's not a priority anymore, the baby is the priority and that should have been the case from the moment you found out you were pregnant. Has he been at the scans hun? Not that it's an excuse at all but people are always telling me that blokes can't relate to the pregnancy in early stages coz they almost don't believe it until they see their baby on the screen or until their mrs starts showing a bump.


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cheryl, I am sorry your DH is being a pain in the bum! :hugs: I agree with the other ladies, that he really should be doing his best to support you and show his enthusiasm over this baby. Maybe he is having a bit of a nervous moment about it all? Do you think he needs to talk about how the baby will change things and work through it?


----------



## shelbysioux

I tested after holding in my wee since 9am til 3pm and I think I see a very very faint line, why didn't I just test this morning? I don't know what to think now! I need to sneak to the shop and get a clearblue test to do in the morning I think! Not told oh, sorry for selfish post my head is spinning and I just don't know what to think now :(((( Hope everyone is ok!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Shelby that is fantastic news! Why the sad face? Can you post a picture of the test? I LOVE looking at peoples lines!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah he's been at the scans... I think he's fed up with everything... Well so am I he doesn't even cuddle me or kiss me and when I txt him at work it's one word answers too... I wish there was a shop u cud trade them in every 5 yrs lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Post a picture of it shelby!!! No go to the shop first and get 2 cb digis, one for now and one for the morning lol!! Then post a picture of that test and the cb!!! Sorry that was very exciting!!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh Shelby get a frer Hun..xxx


----------



## Tawn

PS, I am not sure I would do a digital next! If the line is still faint, you might not be to the 50 hcg that the digital needs to display "pregnant" yet as you might have implanted later. Maybe a FRER though!? Then you will know for sure!

Do you know what sensitivity the Sainsburys tests are?


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl have you told him any of this? I felt the same with my oh it's like he's less loving now I'm pregnant again. I think he's just being a typical bloke but definately tell him how you are feeling. But like I said don't let yourself get stressed, try walking away and going out somewhere if you feel that talking to him is getting you nowhere.


----------



## baileybubs

Yes ignore what i said about the cb deffo get 2 Frers lol!!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I can't post any pics because I have got a new phone and not worked out how to get pics off it yet, and the line is so faint I doubt it would show up! Sad face Tawn because I'm worried I'm just imagining it!! xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Nowhere in my town sells frers and if I go anywhere in the car dd will want to come with so I'm stuffed!! x


----------



## Tawn

Shelby, with how cautious you have been over testing to not get your hopes up, I sincerely doubt you are imagining it! If it has colour and came up within 5-10min, then let yourself be a little excited! I just found out the Sainsburys tests are 15 miu, so pretty sensitive but I would still get a FRER for tomorrow morning and that should make your answer obvious. 

Cheryl, it sounds like he might be having a bit of a moment with regards to everything in your relationship changing so much already, and baby isn't even here yet. I think it is important you try and get him to talk about it so he doesn't have a full blown freakout or anything, and maybe the 2 of you can make a plan of how you are going to make your relationship a priority too during this time?


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby, fxd you will get an even darker line in the morning! Excited for you over the faint line but I can definitely relate to not wanting to get your hopes up.

Cheryl, I am sorry your husband is being so insensitive... maybe he just needs time to adjust to the change? Perhaps he is worried about losing another baby? Maybe he is just being an arse?

Tawn, whatever you do today I suggest taking it easy and if it is hot do be careful with the heat, I know I can nowhere near tolerate it like I used to!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh yay shelby I know you would get a bfp!!! I would do the digi Tuesday or Wednesday hun let the hcg build up a bit!! Exciting!!

I think its q day for Ohs to piss us off ladies,oh had to help his friend move house so I said let's go shopping before you help,he replied saying it will only take him an hour or so to help....that was at 10am,there is literally nothing to eat here or something I can just chuck together abduction he just txt to say he's going to be a good couple of hours :-/ fed up and bored xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

So I was going to start packing after grocery shopping, getting laundry started, doing some very limited cleaning, making waffles for breakfast, and cleaning up from breakfast... instead I am laying in bed on my computer, in super comfy clothes and am going to try to take a nap. I figure even if all I do is what I have already done today and finish the laundry that's enough... I work again tomorrow and so resting is important too. Also, I have Tuesday off so if I don't completely burn myself out today I will have energy to do some packing on Tuesday while DH is at work.

Relaxing feels really good!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Oohhhh yay shelby I know you would get a bfp!!! I would do the digi Tuesday or Wednesday hun let the hcg build up a bit!! Exciting!!
> 
> I think its q day for Ohs to piss us off ladies,oh had to help his friend move house so I said let's go shopping before you help,he replied saying it will only take him an hour or so to help....that was at 10am,there is literally nothing to eat here or something I can just chuck together abduction he just txt to say he's going to be a good couple of hours :-/ fed up and bored xxx

Me too my dh left me saturday 8am to go to France with friends and still isn't back! 

Sorry your dh is being an insensitive tit, and needs a kick up the arse.

Shelby I'm soo excited for you yay, frers are the way to go, you'll have a lovely line tomorrow xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What time did he say he would be back hun? I wouldnt be happy with that hun,our Ohs,dhs need a mahoosive kick up the bums!!!

I just took a note out of Baileys book and made anything I could find....pasta back with hits of sausages and ham thrown in lol xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo shelby
I bet ur not imagining the line. I can't wait for u to do Mother test in the morning. Yay


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks so much everyone for your interest and words! I am going to get my fmu in the morning, pop it in the cupboard then go to sainsburys and get a clearblue, should I get a normal or digi? That's all they sell there so thats all I will have time to get to test before work! Not got time to catch up properly cos got dd and oh peering over my shoulder and wanting to know why I'm 'always typing' on the laptop :/ xx So sorry folks xx If I cant catch up I will do tomorrow x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he says he's fed up with work and hates how we are passing ships with our work but says he cant wait for me to go part time and for the baby coming. So I feel a bit better now. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm pleased you talked to him cheryl I hope he is more considerate now xx

My hubby was on someone else's boat this trip so was restricted to coming back when they were ready so can't be annoyed, he's back now with French gateaux, croissants, bread and cheese so I couldn't possibly be annoyed xx

Shelby you might have to wait a couple of days for a clearblue to work, can you get any other even cheaply make from elsewhere? fxd xx

I've just been to visit my nan and we all had some Thai food yummy


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds yummy mrs d. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm glad you had a chat with him hun when sill you be goon part time?

Oohhhh Mrsd bless him!!!! Atleast he brought you back goodies!! 

Shelbysioux I agree with Mrsd can you get a cheap test?

Iv done something naughty girls,we went to Asda Nd as you know they got a baby sale on so I bought a newborn starter pack,27 hippies,wipes and some cotton wipes it was only £3 it was for 'our friend' who's pregnant but I accidentally on purpose opened it when we got home so I have to keep it now mwahahaaaa I also bought a test for when the time comes lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh dear what a terrible 'accident' haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I was DISTRAUGHT Haha I just need to buy the video monitor.....for my friend.......£49 you can't go wrong xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, whoops, how did this box get opened?!?

Shelby, will be looking for your update, fxd for you!!!

AFM, I did some more laundry, worked on our baby registry, and ended up falling asleep... I've woken up in a horribly cranky mood... wonder if I should try to sleep some more?


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone, hope you've all had a lovely day!

Shelby yey a line!!!!! What happened with test did you get one for the am??

Cheryl sorry your oh is being a pain in the butt hun :(

I feel like I've hardly been on here all weekend been so busy! Had a lovely birthday BBQ (despite the showers!), and have been in a baking frenzy with my cakes for work tomorrow!

I am getting medium darkish OPKs today, yey!

I have a question:

We dtd last night, but I had to get up after 10 mins cos of my tummy troubles although I wanted to lie there for ages to make sure the spermies stayed in there....now it seems I may ovulate soon should be dtd again tonight in case I lost them
Last night and I might ov tomorrow, or just wait til tomorrow....?


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> I was DISTRAUGHT Haha I just need to buy the video monitor.....for my friend.......£49 you can't go wrong xxx

:rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Amy I don't know....I was unpacking the shopping and my fingers started opening the box!!

Ohhhh carry on sleeping hun catch up on your zzzzzz

Hhmmmmmm I don't know Cupcake,will you def be dtd tomorrow? Glad your weekend was good hun!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't know...he's quite frisky today so thinking I should get him while I can!

Speaking of 'getting' did mummy update? Did she get her bfp?


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy I'd stay in bed and maybe turn on the tv or something it's almost 9pm so I wouldn't bother getting up, catch up on the sleep while you can xx

I don't know cupcake??? Millions of spermies would have come out so you are probably covered if you are dtd tomorrow too but you could do and then miss tomorrow???? Sorry I'm not much help xx

Cupcake I'm glad you had good bday celebrations, sorry about the jippy belly though xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Just worried I might have messed up by getting up to quickly last night but maybe I'm just being paranoid!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh a frisky hubby, go get him x

No we haven't heard from mummy for a while, can you remember when her af was due?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's so hard to know what to do for the best!


----------



## MrsDuck

10 mins is still quite a while, I'm sure you are fine they would have had a good swim by then xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I thought her AF was due on Thursday?

I think I will try and get him tonight....when we got our bfp we did it several days in a row so too much dtd didn't seem to be an issue!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you have all had good days.

Cath - lol, ooops how did that happen lol!! You are so funny! Glad you finally managed to get to asda!

Shelby - what about Boots hun for a Frer? They should sell them, although I know its only a tiny store. Or even Gee Tees....although I dont know if they are a treck for you.

Amy - good idea with the napping and resting hun, I'm always being told thats a good thing so keep doing it! Everything else will get sorted dont worry!

Cupcake - it depends how much you believe in that 48 hours for sperm to mature thing, if you and oh dtd several days in a row last time you got your bfp then go for it tonight.

Cheryl - I'm so glad you and dh are talking things through, much better than yelling which is what I usually end up doing with my df!! Has the ms stayed away today too?

Hi maryanne, I see you lurking!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you today bailey? x

:wave: maryanne x


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Poppy I'd stay in bed and maybe turn on the tv or something it's almost 9pm so I wouldn't bother getting up, catch up on the sleep while you can xx
> 
> I don't know cupcake??? Millions of spermies would have come out so you are probably covered if you are dtd tomorrow too but you could do and then miss tomorrow???? Sorry I'm not much help xx
> 
> Cupcake I'm glad you had good bday celebrations, sorry about the jippy belly though xx

R u sure that was meant for me??


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d - I'm good just ready for bed already but I wanna see my df and he wont be home from work til 11! Dont think I can stay up til then though. I hate his shifts sometimes! Did you watch x factor again? I only caught one act at work and it was that Britmey spears impersonator.......gee gads!!!

Hi poppy, how was your weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooops I'm sorry poppy I meant Amy, I must have glimpsed at Amy's avatar and thought it was you xx

Poppy I hope this week at work is better than last week, you need a countdown ticker til you go on maternity leave x

Bailey Yes I did see x factor tonight, no blubbing tonight, britney woman was awful. Aw that's late, you'll have to keep bnbing to keep you awake til he gets home x


----------



## baileybubs

My df wont let me watch x factor til he comes home mrs d! He loves it lol! He's just said he wont be finished for another half an hour and then it takes him half an hour to walk home so I'm just gonna go to bed, he is always later than he says anyway so I bet he wont even be back til 11.30 at this rate. 

Is your dh still not home mrs d?


----------



## Poppy84

I remember that britney woman from Britains got talent. She was absolutely awful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah maybe I'll look for a countdown ticker tomorrow. My back is killing me. I keep getting stabbing pains. Maybe I could get signed off work...... Hehe


----------



## baileybubs

Do it poppy lol!! Although I'm not sure when they start classing it as part of your maternity allowance rather than sick pay....

And I knew I had seen her before Poppy! I thought she'd been on summat else!


----------



## Poppy84

I don't think they class it as maternity until 32 or 34 weeks


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, for some reason I thought it was 25 weeks. But if your back is really hurting and you are struggling definately go see your doctor hun.


----------



## baileybubs

I'll be a lime tomorrow! Sorry I just saw my own ticker and remembered I am 11 weeks tomorrow, thats officially D day for me eeek.


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo bailey a lime. That's brill ur going to pass d day. Will be thinking of u

I think every job has a different rule. That's just what it says in my teachers maternity policy. I kniw it was about 34ish


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that is late, I couldn't stay up that late tonight either x

Hubby is home now, he came in about 7 ish with French gateaux, croissants, bread and cheese x

Poppy do it go to the dr, he might give you a week off then only 11 to go x


----------



## baileybubs

I still wont be ok til I have the scan though, my stupid body is rubbish at telling me somethings wrong lol, but hopefully the hobbit is doing just fine. 

Would you consider getting signed off poppy?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I would fall in love with df all over again if he came home with all that for me mrs d lol!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

A lime already wow your pregnancy is going quickly. You are going to be absolutely fine this time Hun, you'll have your rainbow baby in your arms in no time xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, I really hope so, just 11 more sleeps and hopefully all will go well and I can start actually believing all my PMA lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

But that was just so that I wasn't annoyed at him for leaving me all weekend... I know him too well haha


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Thanks mrs d, I really hope so, just 11 more sleeps and hopefully all will go well and I can start actually believing all my PMA lol!

:hugs: stay strong and we'll all have the PMA for you for the next 11 days til you find out the good news xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thanks. I'm weirdly split between being mega excited and mega scared and sometimes its hard to decide which one I am at any one time lol!!!

Ahhh you dh is being smart then, did it work lol? My df hasn't been clever enough to realise that if he does something like that I'll be more forgiving. He usually just says sorry so many times that eventually I tell him that if he says sorry one more time I will scream lol!! It's his solution for any problem, just apologise and the problem will go away lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrs D, I agree about coming home with those things being great... when I read your post it made me want all those things! :wink:

Bailey, Congrats on being a lime tomorrow! Try and keep up the PMA until your scan. I can totally relate to going back and forth between being really excited and being terrified!

Poppy, I hope you can get some relief for your back. Make sure you talk to the doctor about it if it doesn't get better.


----------



## MrsDuck

You'll be über excited in 11 days x

Yeah mine has figured out how to butter me up and it works, yours will too give him time haha

Your df will be home in less than an hour (hopefully) so you've almost made it. I'm off to be so chat to you lovely ladies in the morning xx

Shelby I'm looking forward to seeing that line xx


----------



## baileybubs

Night mrs d! I'm off to bed now too, he hasn't even set off yet so can't be bothered waiting anymore!! 
Night Amy, night poppy!

Night everyone (I feel like I belong on the Waltons again, night Jim bob!!)

And yes you are right ladies, PMA all the way, I will be über excited in 11 days and I will see my little hobbit!! And shelby will start off the run of lucky September BFPs!! And we will all have our rainbow babies before you know it!!! (as you can see I'm more excited than scared tonight lol)

Sweet dreams everyone!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good night Bailey and Mrs Duck! (and Jim Bob!) :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies! :wave:

Can't wait to be back with real internet connection, but for now a quick check-in every now and then is all I can manage. I hate being the one to just jump on and tell you about me then jump off, but I just can't catch up til I get home on Friday night :( Sorry!

I hope you're all well.

AF arrived on Friday, so I think I just give up. I need to focus on losing some weight and feeling better about myself, and maybe have some grief counselling, as I've realised that each month when AF arrives I seem to re-live the pain of my losses over again, and I just can't move on. I thought getting pg again quick would fix it but it's just not happening that way for us, so I need to be healthy about finding another solution. Next month's AF is going to be particularly hard to cope with too as it'll be closely followed by our first angel's due date.

Has anyone had counselling for their loss/losses?

Missing you all and will need a big catch-up when I'm back! x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies very chatty in here last night. Xxx

Mummy2 I thought about it after my second it's a personal thing tbh I think if I had another one I'd defo need it. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning girls xxx

Aw mummy sorry the witch showed her ugly face on Friday. Don't give up hun, maybe just stop 'trying' while you get healthy and see what happens.

It can't hurt to get a bit of counselling at least one session will tell you if it's what you need and you can take it from there xx

Enjoy the rest of your holiday xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy, sorry AF showed up! Counseling is something I have considered, and my DH has wondered if I needed at times (when the grief hits the hardest.) If I had another loss I would definitely seek help. DH and I attended miscarriage support groups and now are attending (it meets once a month) a pregnancy after loss support group, they've been very helpful, especially since the woman leading them is not only a grief counselor but has also had two losses herself.

Whatever you decide to do know that we are here for you and support you. Loss is hard and I am proud of you for wanting to handle it in a healthy way. To be honest, being pregnant again right away DOESN'T make it go away. Yes, it is an amazing blessing to be pregnant again but, for me at least, along with the excitement about the new baby I am still very much grieving the baby that we lost. There is, or more was, a guilt associated with thinking about/grieving for our angel while pregnant with this baby. Over these couple months I have grown to accept that is how it will be and SHOULD be as they ARE two different babies, it is okay to love them both and to still miss our angel and that that doesn't mean that I am not over the moon in love with and excited about this baby. There there is the fear/anxiety that pregnancy after a loss has, it is intense and I sometimes wonder if it would be less intense if there had been more time between my loss and my next BFP.

I am not, in any way, saying I am not happy to be pregnant nor that I don't realize what a tremendous gift it is. Nor am I trying to say people SHOULDN'T try to conceive again after a loss... I just wanted to share how, for me, it isn't the answer to the grief, there are times, still, where I consider getting counseling. I really hope that I don't offend anyone with anything I said, I Just felt like I needed to share the experience of the grief from the "other side."


----------



## Tawn

Morning Ladies!

Goodness me I am so tired today, I feel like I woke up every half hour last night! :coffee: Struggling to start working and keep focused, but I can see my bed from my office and it is kinda sorta calling my name....... lol

Mummy, I am so sorry for AF showing up hun! :hugs: It is totally understandable to be upset, and I can't tell you how many times my DH has worried about my grieving over the mc and wondering if talking to someone might help. I personally never started counseling because each month, I was getting a little bit better and closer to closure. But if you feel like it is getting worse every month rather than better, maybe it would be a good idea? I think sometimes we underestimate how much our mc's affect us.

Morning MrsD, what are you going to get up to today?

Cath, I loved your story about the baby stuff! I was just complaining to DH the other night that all the baby events are happening now (when we don't feel ready to buy stuff yet) and then won't be there when we DO need them! LOL. Maybe I should just have a little faith like you and get some of the best priced stuff? Hmmm will have to see what DH thinks about that!

Shelby, any update? I hope you were able to get another test this morning and that it showed a nice obvious BFP for you hun!

Amy, I believe it is the middle of the night for you?! What are you doing up hun? You should be resting!

Hiiiiiiiiiiii everyone else! Hope you are all well and not having too bad a case of the Mondays!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn - Snap!!! i woke up sooooooo hungry today and im in such a bad mood i really dont know why?! its not because of the smoking as i felt fine this morning!! Do what i do hun and 'buy them for a friend' accidentally on purpose open them then you have to keep them!!! haha!! OH couldnt stop laughing at me lol i picked it up in Asda and said 'Nickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk please can i have this?!' he said no Cath so i said oh come on it can be for our friend whos pregnant so he agreed, he then found me out the kitchen sat on the floor opening it haha! 

im so jealous that you work from home, there must be so many distractions but i would LOVE it although i doubt i would ever get dressed lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Mummy2 I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. I agree with the other ladies that counselling might be good if you are feeling worse every month. I was like Tawn and found I was a little better each month, but there were times I considered it as I didnt want to do anything. I was struggling to go to work at first but after a week or so I found that working was a helpful distraction. I think its definately a healthy way to deal with your grieving and definately worth a go. Hope you feel better soon xxxxxx

Amy - I agree with everything you wrote hun, and it was written beautifully. Personally I am glad that I had the months in between, at first I was desperate for that BFP, but actually i think that the 4 months in between were what I needed to help me move forward. I think no matter when you are pregnant again after a loss you will still have the intense fear and anxiety, but perhaps having time to grieve can help your feelings of guilt and sadness. 

Tawn - have a nap hun!! I would if I worked from home lol!! Obviously you need to work but its no good forcing yourself to work when you are tired hun!

Cath - :rofl: on the floor opening the box haha, you proper made me giggle, like a child on xmas day hehe!!

Mrs d - how is your neck feeling today hun?

Cupcake - hope the dicky tummy is feeling better now, are you back at work today? 

Shellie - hope you are well today and not working too hard, are you managing to see anymore of df or still passing ships in the night?

Fletch - how was work last night? Hope you are having a nice lie in today!

Shelby - did you manage to get a frer? Forgot to mention that they sell them up at the asda near me if thats not too far away for you....thats where I bought mine when I inevitably used all my ebay ones and ran out haha!!

Ttcbabyisom - i hope you are ok hun

thurl - how was the paralympics? Hope you had a lovely time!!

Dani - I dont know if you still pop in but I hope you are well and look forward to you surprising us with a BFP!!

I hope I havent forgotten anyone!! Hope you are all well today! 

AFM - just waiting for the lazy df to get up so we cango food shopping. I think I have come up with an ingenius was of stopping him having a beer after work.....buy him a crate of beer from the supermarket so he's got no excuse to have a beer at work when he has them at home lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Excellent Idea Bailey!! get him some nuts and put it in a little bowl infront of him and he will think that he is at the pub!!! 

Lol i was so excited, i wanted to open it in the car but i couldnt find it :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl how is your MS#? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha good idea cath!! Ive got some cashew nuts in the cupboard, he can pretend its a posh bar lol!

Argh cheryl I missed you off my list!! Think its coz I chatted to you on the other thread and got my head all confused!! So sorry hun, as if I could forget you!! How is the ms doing hun? I hope its easing more now, I think you have done so well throughout all this, especially with dummies like me saying I wish I had ms!! Only 11 sleeps til your next scan too!! Yay!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey, Tawn, Cheryl did you keep note of your symptoms and from what DPO did they start? if so could you post them on here for us ladies in the TWW and the ladies that will be coming up to the TWW? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sure things here goes;

1-3 dpo - nothing 
4 - 6dpo - Slight O pains and twinges around ovaries
7dpo - Uterus feeling 'heavy' and 'full', slight AF cramps, boobs feeling a bit sore
8dpo - AF type cramps, twinges, slight dizziness, sore boobs, woke at 2am with sever cramps and diarrhea but not like my usual IBS cramps, felt like strong AF cramps
9dpo - Twinges in uterus, sore boobs, feeling like AF definately coming
10dpo - Peeing loads, feeling like AF coming
11dpo - Twinges and flutters in uterus, lots of CM, sore boobs, dizziness, feeling AF coming really strong, pregnancy brain! Went to bed at 8pm!
12dpo - BFP! Full feeling uterus, flutters and twinges in uterus, slight queasiness, frequent urination, very tired
13dpo - very very tired, sore boobs, frequent urination
14dpo - diarrhea, very tired, sore boobs, frequent urination

Hope that helps, and they are directly from my ttc diary that I wrote at the time those symptoms occur.


----------



## CherylC3

*2dpo. Sore bbs. Spotty* 
3dpo *sore bbs. * Spotty neck, wet cm* 
*4dpo sore bbs. Spotty, wet cm, farting
5dpo sore bbs. Blob or creamy cm
6dpo sore bbs. Creamy cm, spotty odd*twinge and was sick am..Sore back. Vivid dreams*
7dpo Same as yesterday, felt sick am really hungry vivid dreams aches legs
8dpo same as yest
9dpo same as yest, 3trips to the loo, nosebleed and had sharp pinching pains come and go.


----------



## CherylC3

I had no cramps till 9dpo.


----------



## Tawn

Hahahha Cath, funny you should say that about working from home because I am still in my pjs :blush:! Managed to focus on work the last 2 hours, but had to pop on here for a break! 

Here is my list, it's funny because it was the first time I ever kept track of TWW symptoms.

1DPO- ovulation cramping, mix of ewcm and creamy cm. very light AF type cramps at night time
2DPO- SEVERELY broken out skin, sore/sensitive nipples start
3DPO- spotty face continues, as well as sore nipples and twinges along tubes
4DPO- cranky all day! cm totally dries up on the outside, absolutely none when I wipe, more very light AF cramps at bedtime
5DPO- loose bm's start :( nipples still sore & face still spotty (basically these just continued on until BFP, so I will stop including them but you can assume they were there) weird cases of nausea/gagging in morning and evening that went away with food. tired and gassy!
6DPO-very slight cramps. boobs get bigger/heavier. metallic taste in mouth. TIRED
7DPO- Nauseous again during around lunchtime. tired, NO cm on outside when wiping.
8DPO- loose bm, headache, TIRED. nausea again which gets better after eating
9DPO- boobs get very slightly sore. crampy/full uterus feeling. feel dizzy (felt "drunk" after half a drink with dinner) gassy, tired
10DPO-loose bm, achey hip?, boobs slightly sore, BFP in afternoon!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies thats great, im sure it will be a great help to us as we go through the dreaded tww, iv started to SS already eekkkkkkkkkkk!!

1DPO Increase in CM
2DPO Increase in CM, Pinching sensation right groin, hungry (could be cause I had a drink night before) spot under lip
3DPO Increase in CM, Tired, Bitchy, backache right side, Pressure in abdomen - like AF cramps - spots on cheeks


Ohhh Tawn i dont blame you hun i would be in my pjs!! the weather is pants too!!

Whats everyone got planned today? 

Bailey did you manage to go shopping?

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm going out for dinner with a friend I hope I can eat. Just in from taking my fur baby to the vet for his booster he was terrified bless him. He got a jumbone for being a brave boy lol. X


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh bless him!! i bet hes happy he now has a treat!! Does your friend now your Pg? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

No but I'm going to tell her cos she knos about my mcs and she won't tell anyone else I'm a bit nervous this wk in the 1st Tri section there's a April thread and I just go in for a nosey but there has been so many losses and its made me paranoid I just wish I cus see into the future. I'm dying to get excited about this pregnancy. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww i bet hun, everything will be fine for you though you have gone further than your losses your MS is out of control i can understand why your feeling like this though hun, as soon as your scan comes and you see a healthy baby you will start getting excited!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno it's when ur ttc ur just desparate for ur BFP then all the worry comes lol. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im kinda the other way around now hun, i want my BFP but i am absolutely petrified of miscarrying again, i wont be calm until 20 week scan i think lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's awful my brothers gf just told me she's pg and due 8 days after me and they already hav a 9 month old and there telling the world and they don't hav one worry its awful how mcs ruin it for us to get excited.


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> im kinda the other way around now hun, i want my BFP but i am absolutely petrified of miscarrying again, i wont be calm until 20 week scan i think lol xxx

I have started to relax a LITTLE bit, as I hit each milestone I relax a little more, but I seriously don't think I will be calm until this baby is safely in my arms! And then a whole new set of worry will kick in! :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw defo Amy it's a worry for life. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha exactly Amy, i was telling my oh about how i feel and then we talked and watched tv then i said 'Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sh*t!!! what about when the baby is born!? we will never stop worrying' haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies, everything will be fine for you all this time, you'll have your rainbow babies in your arms in no time xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah I totally had this freak out after my midwife appt! They give you this MASSIVE pack of booklets and info and magazines etc, and after reading through a lot of it I started freaking out :haha: 

I spent all this time worrying about getting pg.

Now I am worrying about staying pg.

But I hadn't even THOUGHT to start worrying about giving birth! LOL

I am the first of my friends/cousins/siblings etc to be pregnant, and since my mum passed away 4 years ago, I really don't know who is going to tell me what it is like and how to get through it! Really shooting in the dark! LOL. That is why I am so glad I have you ladies!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I just POAS at work you will be so proud of me! And it's positive!! Yey! We dtd on Saturday night, have I blown it and not dtd enough? The test shows I'm about to ovulate right not that I already have so its not too late right?

Sorry for selfish post, will catch up properly with everyone later on!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn :hugs: thank god for bnb tho don't kno how I wud hav gotten thru this year without u ladies. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha cupcake i am VERY proud of you!!! I dont think so hun, ~I got a post OPK Thurs and Friday and i dtd Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, 2 days before O is your best chance to get pg, so I you definitely have a shot! Plus if you can dtd again tonight, you are right on track!

Cath, thanks for the hugs hun! I was actually genuinely laughing at myself how theoretical I was being about it all (not being sad). In my mind, it was get pregnant >>> then have a little baby! But I forgot about labour! LOL :dohh:


----------



## CherylC3

Oh cupcake bd tonight again Hun. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks guys I will pounce on him tonight....I was concerned Sat might not have done the trick as I had to get up about 5-10 mins after.....fxd I ovulate overnight and I manage to 'get' hubs tonight! 

Sorry another selfish post I promise to catch up properly later!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Just got back from shopping, I have food in yay!!!

Cupcake - bding sat should be fine coz if you O today there are spermies waiting, and if you bd again tonight then there will be spermies waiting for if you O tomorrow.

Aw tawn we will be here to help you! I had a panic the other day when I was watching The Midwives coz they were saying that babies should sleep like this and should have this feed etc etc and I was like "I dont know any of this!! I dont know what to do with a baby!!" lol. 
I am hoping that it comes naturally lol!!

Aww I'm watching X factor from last night and I think they were so mean to that group that they split up!! How cruel!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn :hugs: 

Cupcake like the others say I'm sure you are covered but pounce on hubby tonight in case you o tomorrow x

Damn what night is the midwives and what channel I must have missed it this week?

They were right though on x factor he couldn't sing, what a cheeky bugger though still demanding 33% of anything they make


----------



## baileybubs

I know I thought that!! What a cheek! I just thought it was a bit mean the way Gary said he was like their accountant lol!! TBH I wasnt impressed with them at all anyway.

Midwives is on Tuesdays mrs d, but you can get it on iPlayer or catch up before tomorrow if you have catch up.


----------



## CherylC3

It finished last wk Hun...x

Well me and dh is having a talk tonight I txt him saying I was fed up with no affection we never kiss or cuddle and he text this back. I never washed his shirts.

I've not felt very cuddly lately.. We are like roomies.. my shirts last night was a perfect example of course they are my shirts but if I don't do it myself it doesn't get done. I kno u hav been sick but I think u hav stopped trying I left pots drying last wk and had to put them by and I had to empty the dishwasher if it's not about Babis ur not interested.. It took two days to ask about my feet appointment u hav not been interested in my feet all along we can talk tonight... Wot do u make of tht??x


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't think much of them either

Thanks I'll catch up with midwives now x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my Cheryl I don't know what to say, he needs a kick up the arse xx


----------



## CherylC3

I txt this back 

I'm sorry I've been too sick to do things today has been the 1st day I've felt ok and been able to do things... I'm sorry I forgot about ur appointment bus it was cos I've not seen u all week and totally slipped my mind.. Babies isn't all I care about... U are obvislouy fed up and so am I. There is no affection in this relationship... I think we need to hav a talk...cx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i was just on about this to the girls in work!! 33%!!?!?! If they win (which i doubt they will) does he honestly think he will still be their producer and writer!?!? Once Simon takes over he will be LONG gone!!! What a dweeb.... i did feel for him though :-( 

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just so upset I'm supposed to be going for dinner with my friend in an hr and a half and feel I'm just going to worry about this talk and I'm so emotional il prob just cry all the way thru the talk... Do u think he is wanting to break up?x


----------



## CherylC3

Just feel I've had so much heartache this year and now when I think we're getting a bit of luck this happens.. Sorry for the rant ladies just got no one to talk to. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh cheryl :hugs: I agree with MrsD he def needs a kick up the butt hun, it sounds as though hes picking at little things that have gone wrong - i know this might sound a bit silly but do you think hes trying to get your attention?? you really havent been well lately so maybe you havent 'paid him much attention' comapred to what you normally would?! oh hun i hope your ok xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hmmm Cheryl, if I am being honest I think it sounds like you both feel like you are neglecting each other a bit, if you know what I mean? 

I know that you have been feeling awful with MS and worry, and wish he would show more overt interest and affection, but it sounds like he feels like his needs aren't being met either. So maybe, rather than attacking each other tonight, you flip it on its head and say that you are willing to work on "a, b and c" to help make sure his "love cup" is filled.

Then you should ask for "a, b and c" to help your needs/ "love cup" to be filled. Rather than blaming and resenting, maybe the best thing you can do is focus on how you each can be better to the other, rather than obsessing about your own wants and needs and then everyone ends up the winner?

Sorry if that is not the advice you wanted, I just know that my DH and I have been here before and the blame game or "who does or deserves more" and pointing fingers usually ends up in a fight. For me, love is more about if you focus on trying to make your partner happy and they focus on trying to make you happy then everyone wins? :hugs: hope that isn't too forward!

But also remind him that he is supposed to be your biggest support system during such an intense time in your life (physically AND emotionally) and he needs to keep that in mind to be a bit more lenient and understanding.


----------



## CherylC3

I don't kno cath I'm fed up sending the nice thts to never hav nice ones returned and any cuddle I've got recently is me asking for them... The thing is if he left me he wouldn't hav 2 penny's to rub together... I am pissed the fact he's moaning about housework when I've been trying to work all day and hang over the toilet all night... And a few wks back he went to the football and never txt me he was on his way home or anything on the train and when I said aw I was worried when u never txt he went off his head saying I never go out then I'm getting this shite when I do...x he's a arse who says going with older men are better 12 yrs older and acts like a 15 yr old..x


----------



## Tawn

Uhg, I have to run to pick up stepson from school now! Check back in when I get back, :hugs: Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Tawn we never argue and this makes it worse I won't be attacking him lol...x


----------



## MrsDuck

No i dont cheryl dont panic :hugs:

But its going to be on your mind until you have your chat, what time is he back, is it worth postponing dinner with your friend until tomorrow?

Men are like children they just want all the attention, I'm sure everything will be fine after your chat, he's just throwing his toys out of the pram coz things have changed due to the bad ms, and he's probably used to you doing everything around the house and it's a shock now that you can't xx

You had your lovely night at the Hilton didn't you and now that the ms is getting better you will feel more up to socialising again.

I'm sure everything will be fine it's just a shock to his system xx

It might be worth making a list of everything you want to say to him though before he gets back so that you can get everything off your chest and clear the air and you'll forget things if you don't write them down

Everything will be fine :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl :hugs: I am sorry you are going through this and hope that the talk tonight is a good one and leads to things being resolved, not just a big fight.

Tawn, that is VERY good advice! I will have to keep it in mind for when DH and I are going through this, we definitely have in the past.

I am at work right now but have zero desire to work. First of all this is normally my day off but they made me come in to "cover" this morning while the other two people scheduled are delivering nurse packets.. aka they are off driving around together talking and having fun and getting paid. I was annoyed enough I have to come in (at least I have tomorrow off) and then to top that off we have no patients today, other than a few people coming in for special workups this afternoon. My boss, the Doctor/owner, even said last week that we don't need all three of us on toady but they said they did cause there needed to be someone to watch the office while they are gone this morning. I've decided I will be here but my plan is to do minimal work today! Luckily my job is such that I don't have stacks of work to catch up on on days like today. I have tasks that can be done but hrmm, I don't feel like it! I am thinking there will be lots of BNB and baby websearching going on this morning! :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Tawn good advice hun!! 

Cheryl dont apologise for having a rant we have all been there hun :hugs: that would piss me off if i sent oh a nice txt and he didnt reply or replied with a crappy txt get everything off your chest tonight hun and let him do the same and agree to both help each other out more, i hope you can work things out tonight so tomorrow is a better day for you both hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that's such good advice x


----------



## CherylC3

The Hilton on the way on the train he had his head phones on all the way there and all the way back and everytime I've said do u want to :sex: he says no..x

I've just made dinner for him and bloody burnt it lol I'm a bad wife... It's hard cos I'm very busy at work he knew tht b4 we got married I wish I was in every night to cook for him but I'm the bread winner so I need to work most guys wud live there wife's earning he has a nice house cos of it... I think he's unhappy with his job the now and feeling neglected we will see I'm ready now and trying to fix his burnt dinner lol...x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh cheryl, I hate to read and run coz I am going to work in a second, but I think you need to tell him how you are feeling. Write it all down and againm, try not to get stressed hun. He needs to realise that he should be looking after you, not berating you for not doing housework or socialising. Sometimes I really dont think men understand how hard it is being pregnant, but you need to tell him. And dont forget how much you do love him and explain how he may feel you are neglecting him but how you feel this is the most important time for him to support you and you feel he isnt hun.

I hope it all goes ok hun.

Gotta go to work, will catch up later xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it all goes well hun xx


----------



## CherylC3

I will update you ladies tomoro don't want to come on bnb after the talk if he's feeling neglected thanks for listening ladies hope u hav a better night than me ...xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

what did you make him Cheryl? Your not a bad wife at all chick!!!!! What did you do to pass time on the train whilst he had his headphones on? thats a bit mean and unsociable!! How was the Hilton though did you both enjoy it and get on etc? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I sat bored playing with my iPad wud of preferred to hav a chit chat I love talking lol. I've made him pasta lol I burnt pasta. Yeah we did we were tired tho. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck for later hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Anyone heard off Shelby today?! I wonder if she managed to get hold of another test! xxx


----------



## Tawn

I think Shelby said she was working today and she was gonna try to grab a test before she went but that she might not have time to update. I hope she has some good news for us later!!!

Ps: fletch!!! Where have you been?!? How are your symptoms? Miss you chick!


----------



## cathgibbs

YEH SHE DEF HAS A BFP ooppps CAPs on!!

Yeh Fletch where are you wom!??!

I have come to the conclusion the TWW - i do not like.....well not up until 6DPO anyways so BORING!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

What, haven't you started poas yet Cath?! :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

haha no not yet BUT i will tonight only cause its boring me not doing anything lol! i have got 60 ICs 1 CB digi and 2 Asda tests to keep me occupied for the next 2 weeks lol! looking back on my cycle when i concieved in May i got my BFP at 8dpo!!!!! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

:hi: Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on today, Cheryl was so gutted for you reading about your falling out, I hope it goes ok tonight there's nothing worse than having a 'talk' looming when you don't know how it's gonna turn out. Everyone is right when they say he will just be feeling abit left out, blokes are all the same!! Really hope you manage to sort things :hugs:

Welllllll I thought I'd better tell oh first, but you lot are the second to know, I got a 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' on a Clearblue digi this morning! I'm totally overwhelmed I had no idea it would happen this quick it took us 7 months last time, I cried when I read the test! Got a scan booked for the 21st, trying not to think about that for now though and just enjoy the moment :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh yay Shelby!!!! congratulations hunny!!! xxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Ohhhh yay Shelby!!!! congratulations hunny!!! xxxxx

Thanks Cath :) xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

have you told DH?? xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> have you told DH?? xxx

Yeah I said 'GUESS who's pregnant again?' and he was like, who thinking I had some juicy goss, and I went 'Me!' He is flabbergasted lol, and probably quite proud I bet of his super swimmers! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Shelby I'm soooo pleased for you hun, I bet you are over the moon :happydance: xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Shelby!!!

Cheryl, I am thinking about you and hope your talk goes well.

I am sitting here at work and crying... DH and I are on chat and he was talking about classes/money/etc and it stressed me out. We have savings that allows me to be home with baby, at least for a little while, and it is very important to me, to us, that I am home for awhile (around 6 months or so.) I get zero days paid leave so we will have negative cash flow during that time but we will be okay. He was asking about when to finish school/etc and then talking about how it stresses him having a negtive cash flow which then made me feel really guilty for wanting to be home with the baby... URGH hormones! I want to go home!
Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Tawn

OMG congrats Shelby!!! I knew you weren't imagining that line!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!! And to get it on a digi already too!!! Whahoo, our first September :bfp: 

With all you ladies o'ing or in the TWW I foresee a lot more to come!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Shelby- woooohooooo congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! So so so happy for u yaaay xxx

Cheryl- I really felt for u reading all ur posts. I completely agree with what the other ladies have said though and u r def not a bad wife! Good luck with ur talk. I'm sure it will all be fine xx


----------



## fletch_W

SHELBY!!!!!!!!! AAAAGGGHHHH! :wohoo: :loopy: :happydance: :)

Amy I'm so sorry you're stressed. It will all work itself out I'm sure. 

Just gonna go read back so catch up in a bit xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> YEH SHE DEF HAS A BFP ooppps CAPs on!!
> 
> Yeh Fletch where are you wom!??!
> 
> I have come to the conclusion the TWW - i do not like.....well not up until 6DPO anyways so BORING!! xxx

I'm here just catching up!  my jebs are well sore today :-( :holly:


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy :hugs: I'm sure everything will work out fine xx

Fletch so exciting sore :holly: is another great symptom xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Cheryl you poor love. I really hope you get things sorted. I don't have any advice cos I'm always bad at giving it. But I know what you mean about the older man and being the bread winner. Me and dh have never fallen out but were both very vocal about our feelings. I read a book called love languages. It's about your strengthen and weaknesses as a couple and how to balance each other out. You can look it up online. Just a suggestion? Big hugs Xxxx 

Cath I Poas tonight lol bfn of course but they were staring at me and my pee cup somehow fell into my hands. Much like your baby gift ;) 

Tawn sorry I haven't been online much. Had a very busy working weekend. But I am back now at home with my unlimited wifi and my phone that's all fixed  I did the same after my first midwife appt. Looking through those.magazines. ill get the baby sleep and feed schedule off my friend. Her baby was sleeping through in no time it was amazing! She was so stict with herself. 

Ugh I'm feeling sick today. I had a grape.craving and they were on offer at tesco!  

Cupcake BD tonight and you'll def have that eggy all.knocked up  

I hope I'm.preg this month it will be such good timing and so.prefect. can only pray and cross my.fingers xx


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs duck!  I'm getting hopes up a little too much but I.can't help it. How was your day xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Your symptoms look good fletch fxd x

Not too bad thanks, it's my edd few days, with my dr giving me 9th sept and my phone app saying 11th sept but I'm feeling ok surprisingly, a little sad, moreso that I'm not pg again but I'm ok. I've been keeping myself busy x

I'm stuffing my face with the French goodies dh brought back, you can't beat French gateaux mmm


----------



## Tawn

Oohhhh fletch sore boobies and sicky feelings!!!!!! That sounds sooo good! If you'll recall I thought I was bonkers being sicky at 5dpo an the again more in my tww!!! So excited for you and glad you're back to the land of the wifi!!


----------



## Tawn

Awww mrsd I thought it was a bit more yet till your edd. :hugs: so sorry hun!!!!! I feel like you always suffer in silence but if you ever need a moan, we are here for you!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol fletch yay for testing!!!! I will soon have you all testing at stupidly early dpo lol your symptoms are sounding really good hun!!!!! You gonna test everyday?

Mrsd I agree with Tawn you never ever complain and you deserve to moan more than we do,when you want a rant we are here for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Cheryl I hope this evening went ok?
Hhhmmm I just had a big blob of cm,I'm normally dry as hell after O xxx


----------



## fletch_W

:hugs: mrs d. im sorry your due date has crept up. like tawn said we are all here for you to help take your mind off it. you need a ticker so we can count down to when you can start ttc again and be excited about it :) we love you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

ha maybe cath. i dunno if i should incase i get af and ill kick myself.

im also getting huggings of cm its like iv peed myself. i didnt dry up after o. fxd its a sign!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh Mrsd get a ticker hun,i forgot where I got the one I had which counted down days until ttc commenced!! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

shelbysioux said:


> :hi: Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on today, Cheryl was so gutted for you reading about your falling out, I hope it goes ok tonight there's nothing worse than having a 'talk' looming when you don't know how it's gonna turn out. Everyone is right when they say he will just be feeling abit left out, blokes are all the same!! Really hope you manage to sort things :hugs:
> 
> Welllllll I thought I'd better tell oh first, but you lot are the second to know, I got a 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks' on a Clearblue digi this morning! I'm totally overwhelmed I had no idea it would happen this quick it took us 7 months last time, I cried when I read the test! Got a scan booked for the 21st, trying not to think about that for now though and just enjoy the moment :) xxx

Congrats congrats hun :happydance::haha:


----------



## fletch_W

anyone watching the school dinners thing on ch4? GROSS!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you girlies and i love you all too xx 

As soon as I've had my radiation I'll do a ticker for a 6 month countdown, I can't wait xx

Cath a big glob sounds good haha are you and fletch testing each day now til either a bfp or af? x


----------



## fletch_W

if cath is i am :)

how long until your radiation treatment? is that the one in london? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> anyone watching the school dinners thing on ch4? GROSS!!!

No I'm an eastenders fan but I fancy the food unwrapped thing on 4 at 8.30 but I'll have to record it or I'll miss corrie (yes I'm a soap addict at the disgust of my hubby) x


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> if cath is i am :)
> 
> how long until your radiation treatment? is that the one in london? xx

Go on cath, fletch will if you will haha that's like asking me if I'll eat a galaxy each day xx

Not sure I'm waiting for a letter with my appointment date, yes it's at st barts in London x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh def Mrsd ill try and find the link in ready for you Woohooo then you can have a countdown for 4 showers a day too,get all that radiotherapyvparticles gone

Fletch........do you realllllllly need to ask me to test everyday?!?! I'm only 3dpo and iv already started :rofl: Haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone, sorry I've been so quiet today....was really busy earlier and sorry also about the selfish posts, I don't like to do them but was so excited to have what I think wast most positive ever opk!

Shelby!!!!! Amazing hun!!!!! Congratulations!!! So pleased for you!

Fletch symptoms sound good hun!

Cheryl to sorry you and hubs are having issues....I don't know who said it but they are right in that men are like kids and need attention....maybe he's feeling a bit insecure now you have a baby on the way and he won't be the most important person on your life anymore!

Lol Tawn, you will be fine giving birth hun! Your body will go into autopilot and do everything it needs to, then when it's over you won't remember any of it!!

Bailey hope work is ok!

Amy hope you and hubs sort things out!

Mrs d, big hugs.......sorry your EDD is looming but you will be preg again b4 you know it once your treatment is done x

Cath, when will you start POAS?

AFM, I'm out this month....came home, pounced on hubs and it didn't work again :(....I hadn't even mentioned OPKs or anything but this trying business is just not for us, so I have resigned myself to getting AF when I'm away as if we miss today, it's def not gonna happen. So miserable :(


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks everyone! It's not sunk in yet, not telling anyone except my Mum and oh so will have to keep it zipped for now and carry on as normal.

Cath and Fletch your symptoms sound really good! I never get any cm really, I have been on nicker watch looking out for it but nothing! I do feel a bit 'wetter' though. The main sign for me was the cramps and twinges at 2, 3 and 4 dpo, I have NEVER had that so it did make me wonder right from then.

Sorry your edd is round the corner Mrs Duck, you are so brave, I think getting a ticker is a good idea too :hugs:

I can't remember much else, hope everyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake you are not out this month! the month i got my bfp we :sex: once! and it was 2 days before o! and we did that this time too! please keep the PMA hun!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby iv had the pressure and cramps today,quite bad at one point but unsure if I get that as normal along with the cm as I haven't had a straight forward cycle since Feb/march lol

Awwww bless you when is your scan is it 21st? How many weeks will you be then?

Cupcake I feel for you hun,don't put yourself out just yet hun wait for af if she does show just dtd every other day,you WILL get that egg hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha cath i dont even know why i put that. ill be testing every morning and updating you all and doing your heads in no doubt.


----------



## cupcake1981

Really Shelby? We dtd on sat, but i got +opk today so imagine I wont Ov until tomo maybe...so maybe too late, i also had to get up quite quick after to cos of my tummy :(. I just don't know what to do with him, he knows where I am in my cycle so I can't catch him Unawares!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you aren't out hun you dtd 2 days ago and your positive opk was today so you could o within 12 hours so you are still in and spermies live up to 5 days so you are covered :hugs: xx

Shelby glad it's sinking in slowly, and you'll have your little special secret for a few weeks xx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Shelby iv had the pressure and cramps today,quite bad at one point but unsure if I get that as normal along with the cm as I haven't had a straight forward cycle since Feb/march lol
> 
> Awwww bless you when is your scan is it 21st? How many weeks will you be then?
> 
> Cupcake I feel for you hun,don't put yourself out just yet hun wait for af if she does show just dtd every other day,you WILL get that egg hunny :hugs: xxx

Just under 6 weeks I think, I do 'feel' different this time so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha fletch ill join you lol we can annoy them all together lol

Cupcake have you talked to dh about it? Does he get stage fright under the pressure?

Ladies its been 1 week since iv given up smoking although I did have a couple Saturday whilst drinking xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Really Shelby? We dtd on sat, but i got +opk today so imagine I wont Ov until tomo maybe...so maybe too late, i also had to get up quite quick after to cos of my tummy :(. I just don't know what to do with him, he knows where I am in my cycle so I can't catch him Unawares!

Really what? What did I say? x I didn't dtd the day of o or the day after this month, just the day before and a few days before that xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby you must be over the moon hun x

Aw I'm gonna miss 2 scans when I'm away dammit!! I really hope there's a computer in the hotel lobby so I can have a quick check!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby I think Cupcake meant to say thanks to fletch not you hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Woohoo Cath! Congrats on making it one week with no smoking!!!! awesome!


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Really Shelby? We dtd on sat, but i got +opk today so imagine I wont Ov until tomo maybe...so maybe too late, i also had to get up quite quick after to cos of my tummy :(. I just don't know what to do with him, he knows where I am in my cycle so I can't catch him Unawares!
> 
> Really what? What did I say? x I didn't dtd the day of o or the day after this month, just the day before and a few days before that xxClick to expand...

I think it was fletch cupcake x

Cath and fletch you won't annoy me I love it x

You are doing well cath with your giving up, keep going you can do it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Really what? What did I say? x I didn't dtd the day of o or the day after this month, just the day before and a few days before that xx[/QUOTE]

Lol I thought you and oh had been doing the every other day thing but hadn't realised it was once once b4 ov....Ive given hubs some wine with the hope of relaxing him and we might try again later on....x


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh haha :) x


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake put on a sexy nighty, do what shellie suggested and lick those ear lobes and turn him on so you can put your mind at ease :) 

speaking of shellie how are you feeling honey? xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies I don't feel bad about having a few Saturday night as I was having a drink so iv decided to become a social smoker unless I get pregnant then ill be no smoker :-D xxx


----------



## fletch_W

thanks mrs duck! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes the earlobe thing is a good idea!....right....I'm off to see what I can do....


----------



## fletch_W

in the words of mummy, go get him! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck hunny go and get him xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Good luck Cuppers, deploy all necessary tactics!! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get him girl :happydance: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol cuppers love it x


----------



## MrsDuck

Um is anyone watching corrie? Izzy just stood up from the sofa and walked over to her wheelchair....it's a miracle!


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Um is anyone watching corrie? Izzy just stood up from the sofa and walked over to her wheelchair....it's a miracle!

My hubby says aparently she can walk, just not for very long


----------



## shelbysioux

She's always doing it, she annoys me she looks like Beaker off the muppet show when she crys!!


----------



## Poppy84

shelbysioux said:


> She's always doing it, she annoys me she looks like Beaker off the muppet show when she crys!!

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Tawn

Omg I'm watching a documentary called "the girl who became three boys" on 4seven! It's about a girl who pretended to be three separate people (boys no less) and seduced her beat friends!!!! How crazy!


----------



## fletch_W

tawn i watched that!!! what a sicko!!


----------



## fletch_W

im watching the 999 thing on 4 now so gonna get off then off to bed. will chat in the morning. love to you all. nighty night xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night fletch xx

Oh I didn't realise she could stand up!
Shelby that's funny lol

I'm watching that school dinners thing now

I hope everything went ok with Cheryl x


----------



## shelbysioux

We're watching Hot Fuzz - for the ten millionth time! Yeah hope Cheryl is ok xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it was fletch I meant to thank I'm a idiot, I get confused by people's avatars! 

Well I got him with ear nibbling but he couldn't finish again....so I give up....am trying so hard not to cry :(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies..x

Cupcake sorry he didn't finish Hun...x

Well I'm lazy and leave dishes at my bum don't wash clothes and don't touch his feet and this was all before I was sick well it's new to me cos I am tidy I'm up for bad wife of the year u kno I don't av the energy to argue I just said I'm sorry il try and be better I'm an idiot but when I tried to argue I felt like I was going to :cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake and Cheryl :hugs: I know we keep saying it but I wish we all lived closer it would be like sex and the city us meeting up all the time, we would only see our partners to get their spermies haha

Cupcake firstly you aren't out hun don't :cry: those spermies hang around x
So sorry he couldn't finish xx

Cheryl don't :cry: either :hugs: xx
You do need to talk to him hun coz he doesn't realise how you feel, he has got all his niggles off his chest and I bet he feels better but you feel terrible and haven't got anything off yours and it will just fester. Can you do like tawn said and compromise say you will do this if he can help out by doing that?? xxx

Sorry you are both having a shitty evening xx


----------



## shelbysioux

That is so mean Cheryl I would have cried! And Cupcake your oh isn't on any medication or anything is he? xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Cheryl! :hugs: Hun. I revise my earlier advice because it sounds like he walked and talked all over you tonight and that isn't fair at all! Sounds like you took the emotional toll while he just pointed fingers and that is not ok. Compromise is something I completely reccomend but only if it is a two way street, not if one person (and I mean the man OR the woman) is doing all the bending. :( I hope a good nights sleep make things look a bit better tomorrow!

Cupcake, I am so sorry to hear that Hun! :hugs: to you too! Remember all you need is One spermy so hopefully you've got one in there waiting. And if this month isn't your month, just remember that you can change strategies for next month to make sure he doesn't get stage fright because he knows it is o time. But I know how much that can hurt your ego but try to know it isn't about you Hun.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl :hugs:, sorry you are having a rubbish time...they just don't realise how hard this is being pregnant :(.

Shelby he's on antibiotics for his ear infection, could that be having an effect?

I'm so frustrated tonight and really upset, we've blown it now this month. Another month wasted :(


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw Cheryl :hugs:, sorry you are having a rubbish time...they just don't realise how hard this is being pregnant :(.
> 
> Shelby he's on antibiotics for his ear infection, could that be having an effect?
> 
> I'm so frustrated tonight and really upset, we've blown it now this month. Another month wasted :(

It's possible! What does he have to say about it? I know it is hard to think it's not you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm I spoke to soon.... I was lying here in bed having a little weep, and he comes in to bedroom, flips me on to my back and within one minute......yes I got the spermies! I was like 'how did that happen!!!'....he was like....'I concentrated...'

Ok then...bit more concentrating in future please!!

:wohoo:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay :happydance: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sorry you have all had to have a blow by blow account of my sex life tonight ladies but I need you all to keep me sane!!!

Sorry for the selfish posts today, I will be better tomorrow I promise! 

Anyways I'm happy now I got the spermies. If its not my month this month at least Ill know we did what we could :)


----------



## MrsDuck

You're not selfish at all hun, I'm glad you got those spermies tonight. Are you currently posting with your legs in the air???? :winkwink: haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Well kinda....I have a cushion under my butt and my legs kinda crossed in the air but I don't have head board to rest them against really, lol that's quite a picture huh.

How was your apple scone?


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Hmmm I spoke to soon.... I was lying here in bed having a little weep, and he comes in to bedroom, flips me on to my back and within one minute......yes I got the spermies! I was like 'how did that happen!!!'....he was like....'I concentrated...'
> 
> Ok then...bit more concentrating in future please!!
> 
> :wohoo:

 YAAAAAY That's wicked :D xx


----------



## MrsDuck

What a vision I have in my head now lol xx

My apple scone wasn't the best, it needed more sugar x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh boo :(

I'm sick of cake right now, have eaten do much of it this weekend and today....really craving fruit and veg!!

What are your plans tomorrow mrs d? Maybe more baking?


----------



## MrsDuck

Craving fruit and veg you are definitely pg haha

I'm sick of cake too, not sure what I'll do tomorrow?


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I can only hope!

Have a nice relax tomorrow hun.

I'm offro sleep now, chat tomorrow xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too.

Night night xx


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies its been 1 week since iv given up smoking although I did have a couple Saturday whilst drinking xxx

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

I can't sleep :-( and I need to pee. Very unusual as I normally pee before i go to bed and don't really need to in the am :-/ just thought is share seeing as I'm wide awake :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, sorry that your talk went so poorly. :hugs:

Fletch, sorry you can't sleep... maybe needing to pee is a sign, I know I have never felt like I have peed as much as I do pregnant!

Cath and Fletch, I can't wait to hear your daily POAS updates! Heres hoping for the next two BFP for sept! 

Cupcake, so glad you caught those spermies, and how sweet of him to come and and deliver! 

AFM, I am feeling better now... things will be fine with the savings/me being off for awhile, etc, we were just both airing concerns and my emotions got the best of me.
I am exhausted and am about to go lie down and possibly go to sleep super early (it is only 7:30pm here.) Tomorrow is my day off and I will either rest, pack, or do a bit of both.


----------



## fletch_W

I hope its a sign. I'm nervous about testing everyday cos I told myself I'd wait for af but I have PMA after shelbys Bfp  xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Aw thats nice Fletch, hopefully my bfp will rub off on you all! Can't stop going to work, everyone have a nice day! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hopefully shelbys started the lucky streak again and u will all be close to follow...x

Well chatted more with hubby and got it sorted even ended in naughty cuddles :sex: lol. I think we are good now.x

I defo think my ms is easing read online it can ease a bit at 9wks due to the placenta taking over plus I started my pregnacare again and apparently it has ginger in it so I'm not going to worry about no sickness I think to hav 4 wks of back sickness I've hav my fair share lol....cx

Wot are u ladies up to today? I'm off just got a food shop to do. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, you are a lime!!!! Try to embrace the milestone and not to worry too much (I know that is easier said then done!) Not too many sleeps until your scan. :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies! (and good night to you Amy :haha:)

Cheryl, I am so glad you and hubby got it sorted!

Bailey, a lime!! EEK! So exciting! only 9 sleeps, right?

Fletch, you WILL be our next bfp! Followed closely by Cath and Cupcake!

MrsD, how'd you sleep hun? Got any exciting plans today?

Amy, glad you are feeling better about everything! It will all work out just fine but I can understand you worrying about it hun!

Cupcake, so glad you got DH (or more like it he got YOU!) lol. You are officially in your TWW now, right?! EEK!

Everyone else morning!

AFM, I ended up heaving and retching SO HARD this morning that my throat is still sore! Since I hadn't eaten or drank anything, there was nothing to come up, but it was pretty intense and I had to send stepson running downstairs to the kitchen to get me my crackers :rofl: He was so funny when he came back he said "Bad baby! You are grounded until you are born for making Tawn sick!" jokingly, it was very funny. I feel fine now though, since having breakfast so hopefully that is the worst of it for the day!


----------



## cathgibbs

cheryl im so happy you and DH have sorted things out, i bet you feel so happy today :-D

Awww Tawn when did you tell SS?!? ahhhh bless him, he sounds so cute! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks guys. Aw Tawn I hate dry retching it's so much worse than being sick..xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all!

Hope you are all well and happy today! I'm shattered but very happy that we got busy and hopefully in with a chance! I have lots of pinching pains on my left side today so maybe I'm oving today, dunno maybe an opk at lunch will tell me :).

Cheryl glad you and oh made up hun and yey for naughty cuddles!

Tawn aw drying heaving is awful hun, at least when you are actually dick you get a little temporary relief! Bless your little ss he's a cutie!

Cath and fletch any symptoms to report today?

Shelby how you feeling?

X


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cupcake im so glad OH managed to perform his duties  you must be on cloud 9 today, i have everything x for you hun!! your not too far behind me and fletch!!

Well im just looking back on my symptoms on when i concvd with the ectopic (i know your body doesnt even know your preg until the egg has implanted!!) but they are all the same - increase in cm, dull cramps, right leg aching - i also noticed i got a BFP at 8DPO last time!! Thats EARLY!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, he actually found out on Friday after my midwife appt! We were waiting for the bus home, and I had that HUGE packet they give you under my arm (I had no bag or anything big enough to hide it) and it has the words pregnancy and new mum ALL OVER IT! :haha:

So he eventually noticed the packet even though I was trying to be sneaky and he asked, "what's that, is that for when you are going to have a baby?" and then all of a sudden his eyes got really big and he said "WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!??! WHEN WHEN WHEN WHEN TELL ME!" Cause he could see I was hesitating LOL 

Finally I said, why don't we ask Daddy when we get home and he was like "NO I have to know RIGHT NOW!" teeeheheheh. So I told him and he was so excited it was adorable! He asked if I could feel the baby kick yet, and I told him it was only the size of a raspberry so not yet and he couldn't believe it was so small. Very cute.

Now he asks all the time about why I can't eat certain foods, why I get sick, asks if he can tell his friends at school and stuff! Needless to say he is very excited and after him helping me by running for my crackers this morning as I couldn't get my head out of the toilet I am very happy we told him!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless him!!! hes going to be so helpfull to you now and when the baby is here, it sounds like he wants to do everything he can to help you, such a lovely little young man, hes going to be a fab SB to your new addition hun! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks chick, I think so too! He may have problems relating to kids his own age, but he is wonderful with younger children so I really think he will be a fantastic big brother.

How are you feeling today?! Any new symptoms to add to the list?


----------



## cathgibbs

maybe he will be a bit different to a bro/sis? has he any siblings already? Maybe this is what he needs to relate to other children his own age?? FX!!

these are my symptoms today - 4DPO increase in CM (feel like iv wet myself), Tired, Happy, right leg hurting by groin, slight Headache, mild pressure - feel like I need to pee

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn he sounds a cutie...x

Cath I had achy legs in my 2ww I still get them not and I remember saying I was so wet it felt like there was a pudde in my Pants lol sounding fab girl. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Awwww Tawn your ss sounds sooooo lovely, that is the cutest little story ever!! Bad baby lol, how amazing!! Sorry about the dry retching though hun, not pleasant!

Cheryl - I'm glad that you and dh have sorted things out, and I hope he is going to be more understanding of how hard it is to be pregnant. I know its hard to remember to have time and affection for our oh's when pregnant, but I think if they show us they care and be sensitive to how hard pregnancy is on us then we are more likely to be more affectionate and caring ourselves lol (or at least thats what I told df lol).

Mrs d - a few months ago I said the same thing about Izzy!! She stood up at the bar in the rovers and I was like "errrr what the hell?" lol. Hope you are well today! 

Cupcake - omg your post made me proper :rofl: "I concentrated" lol, bless him!! And yay for spermies!!! Thats awesome!! It made me laugh more coz my df has done that before when I told him I got a positive opk (it seems that he can get there easier doing it that way lol, so it doesnt matter about the pressure lol).

Shelby - YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Congratulations hun that is amazing news!!! I am so excited, first BFP of September!! Hey we may even bump into each other at the hospital when we have scans and stuff lol!! Has it sunk in yet? Whats your edd?

Shellie - how are you hun you've been quiet for a while? Hope you are well!

Amy - I'm glad you are feeling better now hun after you and dh have aired some worries. And yeah I'm a lime woop! Just need to make it another few weeks and I will finally believe that this baby is really staying!

Cath and Fletch - annoy us with POAS?? Never!! I loooove looking at lines on tests, bring it on girls!!!

Fletch - ooooh peeing in the night was one of my biggest signs of pregnancy! Keep updating us with the symptoms hun!!

Cath - ooooh again very good signs, the dull achey cramps are an awesome sign!!!

Yes, bring on the Spetember BFPs yaaaaay PMA all the way!!!

AFM - I came home from work last night and my df was not at pool for a change, he had made sure he came home early so he could make me supper and run me a bath for when I got home!! I was gobsmacked! It was sooooo nice and I felt really looked after, so he's earned a lie in this morning lol!

9 more sleeps!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

its a really weird pain though Cheryl, iv had it before but im not sure if it was a cycle with a BFP - my muscle all on the one one leg feels really sensitive and hurts to touch? very weird! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah sound just like mines cath. X

Bailey tht was so nice of ur df Hun... I'm glad ur on countdown till ur scan cos mines is the day after urs.. Hav u had any sickness Hun?? Mines is defo going x


----------



## baileybubs

Thats an odd one Cath, is it painful to walk?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey im glad DF was home!!! hes learning well hun!!! what did he make you????? Buying alcohol from Asda worked then did it lol!

LMFAO OH said to me last night whilst watching Corrie - Cath Izzy just walked!??!! WTF !!! hes so into his soaps i love it!! he goes mad if i watch them without him! what disability has she got? im not that fussed on her tbh and I HATE KIRSTY!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

No not painful hun, its a tad painful if my work trousers rub against it but thats it? Its as if my muscle has ached if you get me? i havent done any excercise either - i never do excercise im too lazy zxx


----------



## baileybubs

No cheryl, I had a few days of quesiness between 6 and 8 weeks but no real sickness. I am very lucky I know lol!! I've more had dizziness and exhaustion, but some days I just dont feel pregnant!! Maybe I am just getting used to the little symptoms that have become normal to me now lol, like the fact I still cant poo :rofl:!!! I measured my waist in the evenings and in the mornings and my bloatedness increases my waistline by 2 inches in the evening!!! And then its back down again in the mornings! Its no wonder I look pregnant lol!


----------



## baileybubs

He made me bolognese Cath lol, strange thing to eat at 10pm but I was starving so I didnt mind!

I only really watch soaps at work (our clients love soaps) but I also hate kirsty lol!! Makes pregnant women look evil lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I laughed at how clean Kirsty's baby was when marcus delivered it lol. X


----------



## cathgibbs

nice Bailey!! Im not a fan of bolognaise but i like the look of it! 

Shes a bitch - iv heard what shes going to do in the new few episodes and i HATE her even more lol! oh yeh Cheryl i know she was sooooooooo clean and he managed to cut the cord superfast and everything!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soaps annoy me sometimes lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww I feel so out of the loop when it comes to these shows! I have never watched any of them, so I really have no clue. For me my "stories" full of drama and suspense are Grey's Anatomy & Keeping Up With The Kardashians LOL


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Tawn one of my fav shows Keeping up with the Kardashians!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I love Greys Anatomy Tawn! Although its getting a bit silly with all the drama and incidents there now lol!! I can see why you'd deffo like it though as its based in your hometown!

I love American dramas, Bones, Criminal Minds, CSI.....all sorts, I prefer them to english soaps.

Cath - weird about that pain, you havent slept funny on it have you?


----------



## CherylC3

I love the kardashians :)


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn u nd to get into corrie u don't kno wot ir missing lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - I didnt see the baby's birth but it always winds me up watching tv shows when they refer to pregnancy and birth now lol. I love Friends and the episode where Phoebe gets implanted and then gets a positive on her pregnancy test the same day I'm sat there watchimg going " That would never happen!!! What happened to the tww!!! Theres no way she;d get a positive hpt that soon!!!" lol, and my df is like "calm down dear, its not real!"


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno she lies upside down on the chair for an hr then it's positive lol. Xx


----------



## Tawn

LOL, I saw that episode just like a week ago and thought the same thing! Us real TTC girls know better!

OMG Bailey, I know! The people on Greys Anatomy kind of have a bit of a cursed life huh? LOL. But I don't care, it makes me cry I absolutely love it!


----------



## cathgibbs

No Bailey i dont know what it is tbh, its happened once or twice before so im unsure if its one of those things that happens to me after O, the problem is i havent had a period then O without trying to symptom spot since Feb so its hard to distnguish between O and PMS or preg symptoms lol! 

Ohhhhhhhhh i know!!! it annoys me!! I havent seen that one of friends but i remember her talking to the egg in the dish lol i love Friends, i agree with Cheryl - Tawn you need to watch Corrie i love it lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - it makes me cry too, I was so sad watching the season finale, I couldnt believe it!!! Gutted!!! And its ages til the new season starts!

Anyone got any good plans today? I am apparently doing nothing lol, think me and df might do something tonight but depends if I can be bothered!

Oooh my maternity leggings have come (need them to accomodate my huuuge bloat), hope they fit!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning chatterbugs x

Fletch peeing is a good sign, did you poas this morning? x

Cheryl glad you cleared the air with hubby and had naughty cuddles x

Tawn your ss is sooo cute x

Amy I'm glad all is well now x

Cath how long did it last last time, you haven't walked into anything? Also did you poas today? haha x

Shelby has it sunk in yet? x

Cupcake I hope work is ok and yay for now being in the tww x

Afm I give up! there is no way hubby is going to clean the house so I've started, I'll do bits then have a rest then do a bit more etc, we go to the uk tomorrow and I don't want to come back to a dirty untidy house x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay it's like Christmas I love it when parcels arrive x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d kick his bum!! Careful you dont tire yourself out hun!!

Cheryl - love your new avatar, goregous!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:hi: ladies!

Have been busy with work and family the last couple of days so haven't been on! I did come on last night and just skimmed though. Tried posting but then I just got sooo sleepy while writing I decided I'd just wait til the morning.

Congrats to Shelby! And how are all our preggo lucky thread ladies? Well I hope!

Those who are in the 2ww and POAS addicts (or if your waiting to test! Its not easy!), I'm keeping my fx you all get 2 beautiful lines!!

Well I am feeling much much better, not feel so down in the dumps. I think OH attacking me cuz he was soo horny on Sunday morning helped a little LOL He always seems to be super horny when i'm on AF. (sorry TMI) He obviously figured out I was on it when I had to pull his hands away from down there lol opps! luckily thou I believe AF is officially gone this morning (& i hope for the next nine months!) But I think what really helped me feel better was when we were out to dinner with my parents sunday evening they reassured me that they would not be upset if I was pregnant at the wedding. I had convinced myself somehow my mom would be really pissed if I couldnt wear the dress she bought me. Why I donno because my mom's not that kind of person. The only thing they said was maybe just try to not get preggo next month where there's a chance of baby ON wedding day! Although I'm sure if I was preggo I could convince our venue and other vendors to allow us to change the date without us losing out depoits ... I would hope anyway! The only bad thing on Sunday was after we ate dinner and were waiting for dessert, OH's ex-girlfriend and her husband came into the resturant! I never met her, and there were no exchange of words or anything, but OH was livid, just cuz seeing her brought back all the anger he has towards her. They dated and lived together about 4-5 years back. They had a very bad relationship, I think he said they broke up and got back together about 4 times! OH told me she was a compulsive liar, and even her own brother and friends told him to RUN!! They told him she lied about OH beating her but they knew it was bull crap since she never had a single mark on her. He said she constantly would go out and wouldn't come back for a week, and not even tell him she was going anywhere, and he'd never know where she was or what she was doing. A month after they broke up he figured out what she must have been doing while she was gone all the time because he found out she was pregnant, was getting married to the guy she was cheating on him with. I asked OH if he thought her kid could actually be his. He said he had thought about it, but he really doesn't think so. He said she made him want to give up on all women for good. I'm sure glad he changed his mind!

Wanna show u ladies my centerpiece! Got a sample this week. OH and I bought a whole bunch of these vases and the florist filled them with the flowers. I bought the ribbon. OH suggested putting it vertically. I think it's pretty :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-09_20-36-28_339.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD how long does it take to get to the UK hun? Oh be careful not to do to much hun, dont want you hurting your neck or anything, bloody men are so bloody useless!!! 

Cheryl lovely pic hun!! 

MrsD - it started happening yesterday and its still here today - i think it might be achy muscles though as i feel like im coming down with a cold - of course i tested today!! im a woman possessed :rofl: i dont even think i bothered looking as i knew it was a BFN as im only 4 bloody DPO :rofl: hahaha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d ont do too much Hun...x

Thanks bailey...x

Shellie sorry you hav felt down Hun but tht is gorgeous for a centre piece Hun. I had a goldfish bowl with gel balls and purple flowers. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl where did you get the gel balls from? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

The florist supplied them but they went cloudy a few days later I've still got my vase here and Ive got fake crystals in it with a plum flower in it. X


----------



## CherylC3

God just seen a music video of Tulisa god her blonde hair is rank. X


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh they dont last a while then do they? i want to put some in my fish bowl on my table at home but i want it to last forever lol

Shes rank anyway hun she annoys the life out of me - like Louis said shes nothing but a chav in a dress!! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Is it a new one or an old one of her cheryl? I know how she used to have blonde hair and it looked so wrong!! She's the kinda person that puts me off dying my hair blonde, I reckon it would look awful on me but sometimes I just want a change, sick of the dreary black!! Although its more black with mousey roots and grey streaks at the mo coz I darent dye my hair in first tri lol!

Shellie - those centrepieces are lovely hun!! I dont like centrepieces that are too extravagant and I love white flowers, my faves are white lillies! I think we are going for goldfish bowls with tea light candles and coloured stones, but not sure yet as our theme is black and gold! Glad you are feeling better hun, its horrible when you run into horrible ex's. I would hate to run into mine with my df coz my ex was a complete arse and was very nasty, I'd have to try hard to stop df from punching him!


----------



## baileybubs

Did louis say that lol?? And yes she is!!


----------



## Tawn

Shellie glad you are feeling better! I bet now that some of the pressure is off you and your DF will find it much easier during O time and will get your surprise bfp! Gorgeous centerpiece btw!

MrsD, grrrrr I can't believe you are up and cleaning hun! Make sure to rest a LOT and try not to overdo it!

Bailey, it premieres in the US on Sept 27, so REALLY SOON! EEK! I usually end up downloading it because I can't be arsed to wait for it to come to UK tv :)

Cheryl, gorgeous pic hun!

Mummy, I see you lurking! Hope you are feeling a bit better hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

lol yeh he did Bailey,I dont like her either - god im sounding so bitchy today lol 

Ahhhh Shellie sorry you run into a horrible ex, i wish all ex's could be shipped to an island and just left there eurgh!!! 

I know this is no way related to pregnancy but i cant stop laughing at the dream i had last night, OH and i were out shopping and the shop was shutting but i wouldnt let it shut because i wanted a Time Out Chocolate bar and we couldnt find one so i wasnt happy and then we picked up OHs mother to go to ours for food but OH and I seen this new park and wanted to go on the swings (so childish lol) and then when we were there our friends dad was there and he pushed me on the swings and i fell off then OHs mother was shouting at us to hurry up so we locked her in the car and had a picnic instead!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I had a weird dream too! I was at a dinosoar themed theme park and I was on a ride and it wasnt safe, and for some reason I was holding a glass of chocolate milkshake (??). The ride became unsafe and I was holding on for dear life and broke the glass in my hand and cut my hand but it then threw me off onto a water slide and I was ok at the end with just a cut hand!!! I woke up and had to check my hand lol!! So bizarre?

But vivid dreams are another pregnancy symptom Cath so technically it is pregnancy related!!


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Bailey your dream beats mine!!! haha i love weird dreams!! 

hhmmmm most prob hun but at only 4dpo i cant see it being anything special, just a random messed up dream lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You never know hun!! The hormones start increasing from O day, extra progesterone from the corpus luteum! Lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm we shall wait and see lol you have just bumped my hopes up a teeny weeny bit  xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I hope I'm not building everyone up to get disappointed but PMA!!!

Oh my maternity leggings are awesome!! Feels great not having my stomach squeezed by my waistline on my pants :rofl: although they do come up to just under my bra haha simon cowell eat your heart out lol


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO!!! you should model them for DF hahaha when your pregnant its all about comfort hun!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

U should be able to get the kid on crystals off amazon Hun they look fab..x

Ur crazy dreams I love my pregnancy dreams and cath I had my sore bbs frm ovulation and there still here it's never too early... Thts me just moved off the sofa need to go for a shop I went to clean my bathrooms but there was a wasp in there so I just slammed the door and the bleach is in there so no cleaning for me lol the husband won't be happy ha ha. X


----------



## CherylC3

It's her new music video it's pure rank.... The song is mince too.. I always want to go dark was thinking about it again but don't want hair dye to touch my scalp so il just stick to foils for now right enuf it's been 9 wks since I've had it done its a pure riot the now. X


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girls. 

Cheryl so glad you had another talk. And yay for naughty cuddles  

Tawn your ss is the cutest 

Mrs duck please don't do too much! 

Bailey how sweet of your df. Spoiling you  

Shellie your dfs ex sound horrendous! So glad he didn't give up on women and found you.  

Cath I Poas and bfn but I think plantation is today? Who knows. Heres a pic anyway https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/IMAG1286.jpg

So I'm off out in 10 mins for the day so will catch up tonight. 

My symptoms are bloated, gassy, slight book ache and my upper abdomen ache. May be unrelated. 

Have a great day all xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun how many dpo are u? Is there a shadow there?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Ceryl, i just hope im not imagine it all, iv got my 'symptoms' all joted down on a spreadsheet on Excel im such a list freak i have to list everything lol!!

oh crumbs F that, spray some air freshner on him to kill him, i hate wasps,Bees, Spiders and Crabs!!

I LOVE Dark hair, Dark hair would look lovely on you, could you use a non permenant dye hun or is that still a no no during pregnancy? I thought it was only amonia you couldnt use? if thats the case then i think i might dye my hair brown now as i dye it red twice a month :-/ Cheryk you working today hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe slight book ache fletch lol, I know what you mean though! All symptoms sounding good hun xxxx

Cheryl - you should see mine, its really a mess now! I keep just tying it back and putting a hair band on to cover the greys lol!!

Cath - I already modelled them for him, he says they are sexy hahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch.............i think THINK i may see summit? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

It's lunchtime so I'm in the loos, just POAS and waiting 5 mins and catching up on bnb!

Lots off chattyness today lots to catch up on properly later on!

I've not seen Tulisas new hair, I prefer her brunette but thats just cos I like brunette hair as I have it!!

Shellie sounds like you have got your head all sorted with this ttc stuff hun, and lovely centrepieces!


----------



## baileybubs

Theres conflicting advice cath - apparently it is just amonia thats a problem but theres no real research to suggest any are safe in first tri. Its recommended to avoid or just use henna dyes until 2nd tri so thats what Ive done. Or they say use one that stays on you head for the least time possible so once I get to 2nd tri I will use one of them expensive 10 minute ones.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I will dye my hair just not in my first Tri Hun, I think all e pregnancy hormones make u want to change lol plus I think I cud bubble at anything lol...no I'm off it's been great been off sun mon tues, my friend I was out with last night she's 19 wks and doesn't hav a bump yet cos she's quite big it's such a shame she hates it cos she doesn't look pg I thot she wud of had a bump... When I told her I was pg she said as soon as I opened the door to u I thot god her boobs are getting big :) go me I finally have :holly: bbs


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake, ooh hope its getting fainter so you O'd yesterday!!


----------



## baileybubs

I have just seen a friend of mine on facebook has put its her baby shower in a week......I didnt know baby showers were a thing over here in the UK? Dont think I'll end up having one, no-one will throw me one lol. Will any of you ladies have one?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it's Definately a bit lighter. 

I don't know when I ovd as I had cramps yesterday and a pinching pain this am so maybe earlier today? Anyway hopefully whenever it was there might have been some spermies waiting for it!

Damn I was gonna dye my hair on Sunday b4 I get it cut for holiday....is that a nono in the tww?


----------



## baileybubs

Its not a no no hun, most people say I'm being paranoid actually but my reason is actually because I did dye my hair in the tww last time (coz I wasnt ttc fully so I wasnt expecting to be pregnant) so its now made me super paranoid, but I think most people will say its fine to dye your hair in tww.


----------



## fletch_W

All my friends have baby showers. Cos we grew up in American based church. But the ladies don't host their own, they are surprise ones. My bridal shower and hen do were a surprise too. We just decided to carry it on through generations. It's fun. 

I don't see anything. Not even a shadow. I'll keep testing. 

Cheryl I'm 7dpo. Af due the 19th. 

I dyed my hair the day of my mc scan cos is bought it the day before I got my Bfp and was so angry at my mc that's the first thing I did. :-( 

Right I'm off. Have a great day girls xx


----------



## baileybubs

Its funny actually coz I almost bought a hair dye yesterday for next week coz I also dyed my hair straight away again after mc. I think my pessimistic side is thinking well I want to be prepared to do the things I cant right now so that its a small comfort if its bad news at the scan, if that makes sense?


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I haven't got much cleaning done, I started cleaning the kitchen and my dad turned up to visit, he's just gone so better get back to it x

Cheryl I love the new avatar x

Fletch that's a lovely clear pic, keep poas I love it x

Bailey no one over here seems to have baby showers so I wouldn't have one but not sure about in uk?? x

Cath it takes us 3 1/2 hrs on the quick boat but we are taking the overnight boat with our car and you get a cabin with beds and an en suite shower room it leaves here at 9pm and you get in to Portsmouth at 6.30am x

I hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and fletch 7dpo is soooo early, implantation is usually about 6dpo and hcg cant usually be detected in urine for at least 3 days after that! I can see more BFPs coming up hun yay!!!

Hmmm well I doubt anyone will throw me a baby shower, as you all know my best friend isnt really interested, my other friend, although lovely and supportive, is clueless on all things baby (she was worried the other week when I told her I felt sick??) and thats all the female friends I have really!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to get more blonde highlights as soon as I can face going to the hairdressers. My hubby will kill me as I have spent the last year or so gradually going back to my original colour ready for baby but I miss being blonde x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I love Portsmouth Mrs d, my aunty lives there and I love going visiting her. I keep saying I want to move there one day, its so beautiful and so much going on there too. I love the dock area and all the navy ships (geek arent i?) and every time I have been its been lovely and sunny!! Oh I wanna go there now lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I wish I lived closer hun :hugs: in fact I wish we all lived closer x


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the coast too, I couldn't imagine ever living more than 5 mins away from the beach. I'm looking forward to doing lots of shopping while I'm in the uk.


----------



## baileybubs

I bet you are hun, I dont know how you cope with the lack of shops lol! Mind you I do most of my shopping online anyway lol!


----------



## fletch_W

Ugh we haven't set off yet :-(

Bailey I love all things navy. My grandpa was in the navy. 

I might wait til Friday then. And test again then xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I live it Portsmouth!

Where does your abut live bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

In South Sea, well thats her address, lol, not far from the old town area if memory serves me right. We walked from her house to spice island (I think I've remembered that right lol) one day when we were there but that did take us about 45 mins. I love everything about Portsmouth! We visited a vineyard too whilst we were there, was great lol!

Fletch - keep testing hun, you will see your progression lol!! Dont be discouraged PMA!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree Keep Testing!!! :blush: I will lol xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah sound just like mines cath. X
> 
> Bailey tht was so nice of ur df Hun... I'm glad ur on countdown till ur scan cos mines is the day after urs.. Hav u had any sickness Hun?? Mines is defo going x

Lots of scans coming up in here (and also have a feeling lots more BFPs soon!)

My 16 week scan is in 6 sleeps! Hoping to see a still healthy baby and MAYBE find out if it is a boy/girl! I always get so excited/nervous leading up to my scans!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh 6 more sleeps!! How exciting Amy!! I'm well jel of the us maternity care!! I am actually considering paying for a private scan later on in my pregnancy, we only get one at 12 weeks, one at 20 weeks, and then a couple later on unless there are any problems.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch keep testing you'll get your line any time from tomorrow depending on implantation x

Oooh lots of scans coming up that means lots of pics yay xx


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> Ooooh 6 more sleeps!! How exciting Amy!! I'm well jel of the us maternity care!! I am actually considering paying for a private scan later on in my pregnancy, we only get one at 12 weeks, one at 20 weeks, and then a couple later on unless there are any problems.

Bailey, The care here varies a ton, depending on your doctor. Some women have a lot of scans, some hardly any.

For me, my OB/GYN typically only does one scan, at 20 weeks, no other scans. But because my blood pressure decide to go up at the start of pregnancy (it has been behaving itself since) they deemed me high risk and I also am being followed by a specialist... he is the one doing the scans and they are being done every 4 weeks (I think at the end they MIGHT increase?) to make sure my placenta/baby looks good. The way my appointments are set up with my OB, which is how it would be whether I was high risk or "normal" is that I go once a month, one month seeing my Doctor and the next month seeing a Nurse practitioner. Because of being high risk I also see the specialist once a month and, so far, he seems to mainly do ultrasounds and checks in with me to see if I am having any problems.

Fletch and Cath, keep POAS, I like looking for those lines! PMA all the way!!! 

MrsD, make sure you don't overdo it with the cleaning, the dust will wait, recovering won't!

Tawn, your SS is too cute! Glad he knows and was able to help you out this morning!

AFM, today is my day off.. I can't figure out if I want to rest, pack, do something fun (not sure what that would be since all my friends are at work) or a combination of all three.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats great you are being so well looked after Amy. Your scan will go brilliantly hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's gone quiet on here this afternoon x

I thought sod the cleaning and I've painted my finger and toe nails instead and watched the last episode of the midwives :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw test Friday fletch it's too early yet. Cx

Bailey I'm going to throw myself a baby shower lol excuse to eat junk and see family lol...x

Amy aw hope u get to find out the sex Hun..x

Mrs d I've never been to Portsmouth it sounds lovely tho..x

Hey to all my other lovely ladies :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Ladies im having a shitty day - i checked the weather for my holiday and the weather is crap :-( i dont think ill be wearing a bikini :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

When do you go again cath?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath where is it ur going?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bulgaria. I just looked on long range forecast and it looks fine for the next fortnight ranging between 24 and 30 degrees, even at night it's 17. Still pack those bikinis cath xx


----------



## fletch_W

i think she goes in two weeks. she posted on fb she had 17 sleeps left the other day. could be wrong. 

how was your day ladies? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad thanks fletch I had good intensions of cleaning the house but my dad came to visit then I couldn't be bothered do painted my finger and toe nails instead haha xx

What about you did you have to work or did you do something nice?


----------



## cathgibbs

Going on the 24th ladies,the first few days look ok but temp drops to 19 with thunderstorms :-(

Haha Mrsd atleast the intention was there hun that's all that matters lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i went to collect my brother from Thirsk with my mum. and we took the dogs for a walk in the countryside. the sun was shining it was lovely. 

aw im glad you pampered yourself. what colour? i love nail polish i have an addiction to buying them haha. hubby moans cos i change the colour every day. 

how is your neck today? did you say your were sleeping better? 

cheryl how is your ms today? or has it fully eased off? 

im so excited for all these upcoming scans :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aww its still a while off yet cath, you know how crap they are at predicting the weather lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sounds like you had a great day and I bet it was nice to see your brother x

I painted them bright pink. Yes thanks I'm starting to sleep better and starting to be able to move it a bit more, I'm getting there.

Cath I think it depends what weather site you look at, I'm sure it will be lovely xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath it might change and be nice Hun..x

Fletch just went food shopping with my mum... Ur day sounds better tbh. Cx

Ooh I love pink nails mrs d. X

Well I've been ok most of the day struggled to eat dins and feel quite sick now I guess it comes and goes hoping to be ok fr work tomoro. X


----------



## fletch_W

he lives at home with my mum but went to visit my older sibling before he goes to uni on saturday. im gonna miss him. im very close with my siblings but hardly see my older one. 

oo pink! i love it :) glad youre getting better. slowly but surely :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Mrsd I love pink I got about 8 diff shades of pink lol

Awwww cheryl I hope you feel better in the morning hun

Fletch sounds like you had a lovely day,how many brothers and sisters have you got

I know I'm such a worrier i cant help it,mrsd I looked on accuweather.com hun what site do you look at? Just been making tea,chicken tikka masala from scratch,it smells lovely

I hope everyones having a nice day xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i have a brother whos 20 and a gender confused sibling who is 30. what are your guys views on sex changes? cos i dont know how to be with them. i dont call them he or she cos im confused myself haha! they were born a girl but from being 12-13 ish they always wanted to be a boy. theyve been through counselling and therapy and they arent mentally disturbed and its a decision theyve been sitting on for 10plus years. its so hard for me. were close but i hardly see them cos i get upset xx


----------



## fletch_W

sorry for that. i just never spoken to anyone about it so please dont think im weird. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch I think if a person was born e.g a girl and they were totally unhappy about it,even suicidal in some cases because they want to spend the rest of their lives as a boy I say let them do it,why be unhappy being stuck in a body they hate and makes them feel sick if they could have an operation to make them be happy for the next 50+ years? I'm totally open to stuff like this and gay/lesbians etc xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I just googled Bulgaria weather and looked through the long range forecasts x

Aw fletch we don't think you are weird hun, I have to say I don't know anyone who has had a gender change or lived as the opposite gender to what they were born so I can't really relate to it but I did watch that series about the group of people who wanted to be the opposite sex and it was really interesting and basically they all had the feeling that they were the other sex and had just been born into the wrong body.

Has your sibling had any surgery? And does he call himself a boys name and live as a man?

Sorry for the questions dont answer if you don't want to xx


----------



## fletch_W

im not 100% sure if im for it or against it. i think im all for them being happy but at the same time i want my big sister back but thats just me being selfish. its hard enough when we go visit having to call them their male name. i want to be comfortable with it but having grown up ina christian home its hard to think outside of the box youve always thought in if u know what i mean? x


----------



## fletch_W

yeah mrs duck they live as a man. no surgery yet but have been referred on the nhs. just hormone injections for now. so beard, deep voice, bound chest etc xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

How is everyone this evening?

Fletch - I think that its something that must be very hard to cope with when your sibling wants to be the opposite gender, I cant imagine how I would feel if my brother said that. However, I do agree that if someone is so unhappy for feeling they are the wrong gender then they should be able to do something about it. I think that its something that shouldnt be done lightly though. Have you ever spokeb to your sibling about it and how you feel? It must be especially hard coming from a traditional christian family.


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i went to counselling with them and tried to get my head around it and tell them how i feel but its just so hard. they are very very unhappy. well not anymore, just with their body but they tried for a few years to make the most of being a girl but they were so unhappy and hated themselves. (ps is it weird i cant say he or she? i find it so difficult. i feel bad saying she and uncomfortable saying he) i want them to be happy and will support them 100% im just struggling with the he she bit and cant get comfy with it x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh fletch :hugs: it must be uncomfortable for you,do you think you will feel different after the operation? What did your parents say? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch thats perfectly understandable hun, I think it would be hard for anyone to get their heads around. But I am sure as long as your sibling knows that you are trying to be supportive the best you can then they will be happy. And it will no doubt take you time to adjust, and theres no limit on that time hun, I'm sure your sibling must understand that too. 
Are the rest of your family dealing with it well or not?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch I feel for you I really do it must be so hard for you xx

Have you had a chat to him to let him know how you feel as I'm sure it was hard on her growing up in a Christian household and I'm sure she misses you too as you don't see each other much because of it xx


----------



## fletch_W

my mum was heart broken as she felt she had failed as a mother. which we did our absolute best to convince her that it was my siblings personal choice and it had nothing to do with her upbringing and she is the best mother we could ever wish for. shes fine now. she just calls them lovey or chicken. lol but shes much better. their dad (my mums ex husband, my bro and i have same dad) cant come to terms with it. its been 7 years since we were told so it gets easier just still confusing. but their dad wont say he or accept any of their choices. he tried to but them a mens chain for christmas and broke down in the jewellers :( poor guy


----------



## MrsDuck

You all typed quicker than me as I'm cooking dinner at the same time, so you answered my questions. Like the others said its going to take time xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah weve had a few chats but i think its cos we hardly see each other with me being married and not having time to go visit that i havent had a chance to see them in their daily life etc. my brother is fine with it. its like they were never a girl with him which i admire. 

my dad has found it easy too. but my dad is very easy going and accepts anyones choices in life and adjusts really easily. i think im a worry wart thats all. 

yeah cath i think i probably would feel different after surgery. cos it would be real then if you know what i mean? like their body will go with the gender and what they look like. 

sorry if im putting a downer on everyones night. we can change the subject if you like. 

i love you ladies so much you are all so supportive and nonjudgmental. thank you so much for letting me get this all off my chest :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Fletch I think if a person was born e.g a girl and they were totally unhappy about it,even suicidal in some cases because they want to spend the rest of their lives as a boy I say let them do it,why be unhappy being stuck in a body they hate and makes them feel sick if they could have an operation to make them be happy for the next 50+ years? I'm totally open to stuff like this and gay/lesbians etc xxx

^^I could've written this myself Cath!^^

Fletch, it must be so hard for you to come to terms with, but I think that you should congratulate yourself on how hard you are working on and TRYING to accept it, rather than focusing on any guilt or uncomfortable feelings you might have by having some reservations still. 

Seriously, there are so many wonderful Christians out there (or any other religion tbh) but there are also so many who would disown and condemn your sibling without a second thought and shun them. So I think it totally makes sense that you are not 100% sure how you feel about it (it is a HUGE adjustment) but also give yourself credit for loving him enough to have tried going to counseling and everything with him!

Personally, I think that is real love, accepting someone imperfections and all. :hugs:

Oh and I don't know if any of you girls are interested, but Groupon is doing an offer on a really good video baby monitor (with two cameras and a split screen lcd player) today. I hesitated to buy it at first, but when I saw how much of a savings it was I asked DH and he convinced me to get it! He said, no matter what we aren't stopping till we have a baby so we might as well save 100 quid or so on something we will need no matter what :)


----------



## fletch_W

oo i just looked. £69 bargain!! 

yeah my hubby was very much wanting me to shun my sibling but what kind of sibling does that? so i asked him what he would do if it was his little sister and he shut up and sincerely apologised for asking me to do such an awful thing. were very open minded christians. we love the person but not so much the act if you know what i mean? we arent judgemental as thats not what the bible teaches. love thy neighbour and so on. its more of a faith for me than a life style.


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch we are all here for you,anytime you want to talk about it just bring it up,I don't think any of us can be judgemental as we don't know how we would react if the shoe was on the other foot,I do really admire you tho hunny Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hhmmmmmm Tawn that's really really good,if I weren't going on hols is get it,there's one in Asda with just one screen for 49!!

Ladies I'm going to love and leave you tonight,my curry was foul and I think its upset my stomach,I got the cramps and its only started since that foul curry :-( night all ill chat in the morning xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch, I can't add anything I think the girls have said it all, but like Tawn I think Cath summed it up beautifully. It's a big thing to have to deal with and it does show real love that you are want to come to terms with it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath sorry your feeling unwell hun, big hugs....hate that when you cook sonething and it's awful, waste of time and ingredients!


----------



## cupcake1981

Just realised I say 'aw' a lot...


----------



## fletch_W

lol cupcake. i put :) a lot. how was your day?

cath sorry your curry was foul :( maybe its just your tummy? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake lol :rofl: hope you are well today

Cath sorry you feel sicky hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

It was one of those stupid things you put your ingredients in a bag and it cooks it,it was like water and looked like vomit.....seriously....vomit....he wants to eat a meal that looks like vomit.....rank!!!!

Lol Cupcake I haven't noticed hun but that's my fave word Awwww Awwww :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Fletch we are all here for you,anytime you want to talk about it just bring it up,I don't think any of us can be judgemental as we don't know how we would react if the shoe was on the other foot,I do really admire you tho hunny Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hhmmmmmm Tawn that's really really good,if I weren't going on hols is get it,there's one in Asda with just one screen for 49!!
> 
> Ladies I'm going to love and leave you tonight,my curry was foul and I think its upset my stomach,I got the cramps and its only started since that foul curry :-( night all ill chat in the morning xxxxx

Cath you put that beautifully, fletch we are all here if you want to chat about it more xx

Cath sorry you are feeling shitty excuse the pun probably, I hope you feel better soon x

Aw cupcake :rofl: x


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh my gosh I can't believe how much you have chatted today! I tried nipping on on my phone at dinnertime and couldn't even catch up on the morning! 

Fletch I admire you for sharing that with us, I can't imagine what it's like for you. I've always thought it would be horrible to be trapped in your own feelings and feel like you want to be different and that no one understands. I'm sure one day things will be different and easier for you all xx

Tawn that monitor was a bargain, are the ones with screens all the rage now> I just had a Tomy Walkabout with my daughter (way back in 2000!) and that had lights and a speaker. I used til she was about 4 though lol, you really do never stop worrying! :)

Hope you're all ok, well apart from sicky Cath! I noticed you were all talking about hair dye earlier, I need to do my roots this week my grey is coming through, should I not? My hair is dark browny-red xx Had my job interview before and it went really well so fingers crossed xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Mrsd I'm feeling very shitty,feel like I do just before af comes,I think I'm going to have sickness and diarrhea....without the sickness. Just come to bed to watch last nights eastenders cause I fell asleep and oh knocked the bloody sky box off so I have to wait 5 minutes for it to wake up grrrrr men are useless 99.9999% of the time.

Mrsd has your dh cleaned the house yet??? Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

iv heard no ammonia dyes are okay. ask your hair dresser. fxd you get the job! did they say when you are likely to hear? 

one day at a time i think will do the trick on getting used to things :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Shelby! :wave:

So glad your interview went well hun! How you feeling today?

I have an opk question(sorry I know I've been boring about OPKs over the last few days but never followed them properly before)...once the go light again (mine did properly this eve) does that mean I've ovd now? Sorry I'm an opk dummy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay Shelby for job interview,fx hun

Ladies channel 4 9pm one born twins and triplets!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath I had Tummy probs and loose poos throughout my tww! Fx'd it wasnt just the food!!

Yeah I like that one because we can leave one camera mounted Above the cot and another can be mobile for wherever (outside, playpen, car, traveling etc)

Shelby I forgot about your interview!!!! I'm glad it went well, when should you find out?


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake i think so. usually when they first go positive it means you will o in the next 12-24 hours. so your ticker is right i think to count today as 1dpo xx


----------



## fletch_W

eek cath!! i would LOVE twins! i keep telling dh and he looks at me like iv just kicked him in the nuts haha!! ones enough he says xx


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> iv heard no ammonia dyes are okay. ask your hair dresser. fxd you get the job! did they say when you are likely to hear?
> 
> one day at a time i think will do the trick on getting used to things :)

 He said he would ring tomorrow night! I'm dead excited I really want it! I don't get on with my sister :( and she's emigrating to Australia soon. We are just so different, I'm soft and sensitive and she's selfish and hard faced so we just clash xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw thanks Cath I have set to record!!

Anyone watching the bake off?

Thanks fletch. I hope I Wasn't too late last night!


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi Shelby! :wave:
> 
> So glad your interview went well hun! How you feeling today?
> 
> I have an opk question(sorry I know I've been boring about OPKs over the last few days but never followed them properly before)...once the go light again (mine did properly this eve) does that mean I've ovd now? Sorry I'm an opk dummy!

I'm fine thanks! I must admit I'm the same about opk's, I got a pos 2 days in a row this time but I counted the first day as o day xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby what is the job doing hun?


----------



## fletch_W

shelbysioux said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> iv heard no ammonia dyes are okay. ask your hair dresser. fxd you get the job! did they say when you are likely to hear?
> 
> one day at a time i think will do the trick on getting used to things :)
> 
> He said he would ring tomorrow night! I'm dead excited I really want it! I don't get on with my sister :( and she's emigrating to Australia soon. We are just so different, I'm soft and sensitive and she's selfish and hard faced so we just clash xxClick to expand...

im sorry you dont get on with your sister.:nope: do you feel you might miss her when she is gone or have you never got on? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

It's bookeeping and payroll which is not my dream job but it's walking distance from my house instead of a half hour drive and it's nore money too. I have two jobs so I can give the one up thats a drive away and swap it for this if I get it. Have you been looking? There isn't much out there is there ? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed you get that job Shelby x

Cath no chance I cleaned the kitchen and dining room from top to toe (but that's as far as I got) then cooked dinner sausage mash and onion gravy followed by the last of my apple scone and ice cream, then cleaned them again coz we were so messy x
I hope you feel better soon x

Ooh I'll watch that at 9 ta cath x

Cupcake when the opks go light again it means that your surge is over and you o 12-24 hrs after your first positive opk which detects the surge (someone pls correct me if I'm wrong) and I'm watching bake off x

I'm sat watching bake off, bnbing and looking at ikeas website to see what I want to buy :happydance:


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> shelbysioux said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> iv heard no ammonia dyes are okay. ask your hair dresser. fxd you get the job! did they say when you are likely to hear?
> 
> one day at a time i think will do the trick on getting used to things :)
> 
> He said he would ring tomorrow night! I'm dead excited I really want it! I don't get on with my sister :( and she's emigrating to Australia soon. We are just so different, I'm soft and sensitive and she's selfish and hard faced so we just clash xxClick to expand...
> 
> im sorry you dont get on with your sister.:nope: do you feel you might miss her when she is gone or have you never got on? xxClick to expand...

I dunno why Fletch but that just nearly made me cry! I think it was the sad looking smiley! Yeah, I guess I would miss her and wish we could re bond before she goes but I don't know if we will xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ooh what you after Mrs Duck? I love Ikea xx


----------



## fletch_W

sorry! maybe you should ask her to meet for a coffee? share your goodnews with her like a sisterly secret to keep? is she younger or older? and are you close in age?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d there is a mahoosive ikea in Southampton near where you'll be for the boat show! Go then!!


----------



## shelbysioux

She is older. Do you know that book 'The Secret'? It's like a positive thinking book all about how if you think good things then good things will happen to you. She bought me that book and when the ectopic happened she said, 'have you read the secret yet??' as if she was saying if I had read it and thought positively it wouldn't have happened. She just does my nut in lol xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not after anything in particular Shelby I'm just excited coz we don't have one in the channel islands x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d are you gonna go to west quay to?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah the Southampton one is good I've been there a few times x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I love west quay x


----------



## cupcake1981

I've not been there in ages, I love the John Lewis there!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Shelby I'm sorry you and your sister don't get on, is there a big age gap? x

I hope you've all got your tissues ready for this one born, I think it's going to get weepy x


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too we had our wedding list a John Lewis and you can order online and they deliver free to the channel islands, bonus x

I'm going to be like a child in a sweety shop, loads of lovely shops to look in x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw really? I love one born I cry every time I watch it!


----------



## shelbysioux

She is four years older than me, it's more of a personality gap really. My brother is 6 years older but I'm much closer to him xx Have you always lived in the channel islands? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes, I went to uni for 3 years in the midlands but other than that I've always lived here. 

That's a shame you are both very different, like my dh and his sister, they are total opposites x


----------



## cupcake1981

My sister and I are complete opposites to Shelby...me and my bro hated each other when we were growing up but now were grown up we get on really well!


----------



## cathgibbs

Can't stop crying :-( is it just me or was the female sonograher a bit blunt to her? Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

We used to get on but she has remarried to this right snooty bloke and now thinks she's a cut above everyone else, but she forgets I've known her a long time and know what she used to be like. My ex husband is the same, grew up on a council estate but now he's got money likes to look down on people and call then 'chavs' grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it really winds me up!! Sorry I will calm down now lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> Can't stop crying :-( is it just me or was the female sonograher a bit blunt to her? Xxx

Yeah she was Cath, my sonographer was at least a lot better than that but that just reminded me of my scan, so sad :cry:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh did what I think happened happen....I don't think I'll be able to watch that :(


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm glad I didn't have her,cow! I literally can't stop crying,that poor little boy having the op he looks too small :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry hun should have said spoiler alert, an probably what you are thinking but not coz it was with multiples.


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake its quite upsetting tbh :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

:(


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm glad my oh won't let me watch it !!!!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Can't stop crying :-( is it just me or was the female sonograher a bit blunt to her? Xxx
> 
> Yeah she was Cath, my sonographer was at least a lot better than that but that just reminded me of my scan, so sad :cry:Click to expand...

She was blunt, I think because it's their everyday job they become hardened to it, also she was foreign so she might have a limited vocab?? 

It brought it all back to me too x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's very sad, made me cry a lot. But there's still positive things on it. Think it just shows the reality of multiple births and how complicated they can be. That's always why I say I'd love twins but would hate a twin pregnancy coz I'd worry even more lol!! Our nephew was born with his bowel outside his body, both boys have asthma and so do both out nieces and they get I'll really easily.


----------



## baileybubs

They get ill not I'll lol


----------



## fletch_W

I cried the whole way through. Especially when that cow sonographer told her she couldn't find a heartbeat. Mine was like that. She said 'dint see owt, sorry' and left the room. I'm going to airedale hospital next time. I can't be doing with the horrible attitudes at our hosp. Yeah they get it everyday but why be in a job like that if u have no feelings?? Lol sorry rant over xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch I totally get what you mean, I do a job that requires care, patience and empathy on a daily basis and you don't see me being cold and lacking care in my job. That would be considered neglect and abuse in my job so why should it be different in theirs! 

Luckily like i said my sonographer was great, it was the ladies at EPAU that were less than caring. My miscarriage may have been an every day occurrence for them but it wasn't for me, that's the key thing that I think these "professionals" have forgotten!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Aw fletch I totally get what you mean, I do a job that requires care, patience and empathy on a daily basis and you don't see me being cold and lacking care in my job. That would be considered neglect and abuse in my job so why should it be different in theirs!
> 
> Luckily like i said my sonographer was great, it was the ladies at EPAU that were less than caring. My miscarriage may have been an every day occurrence for them but it wasn't for me, that's the key thing that I think these "professionals" have forgotten!

:thumbup: (we need a totally agree smiley) 
I couldn't agree more xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm off to bed folks, will try and keep up better tomorrow - sneaky works toilet bnb'ing! Night xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hey girls. Anyone heard from marlee? She just popped into my head and wondered how she was doing xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey you guys :)

Sorry I know I'm a here and there poster nowadays! What's the goss?


----------



## Tawn

Dani!!!! So good to see you on here hun! How was your spa day/weekend? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Dani Rose

It was good. Im day 17 I think. I was sure I O'd a couple days back as had ewcm and spotting etc but my chart tells a different story. No cm now. So I dunno. I get cd 21 bloods on Monday then I'm gonna get referred to the fertility specialist. I get a quicker referral due to the ra and it's complications and pain etc. I just want them to source anything preventing pregnancy. We wouldn't do Ivf or anything since we have 2 and I can get pg. just might need more info or a push in the right direction. 

How are you all? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani!!!!!!! Hiya lovely!! awww good im glad you being referred - did you try this cycle hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies. Cx

Hey dani it's good to see u Hun...xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh cath we did. Dh is being better as last week I told him ttc was over. He keeps being lame about dtd when I need him to. But Since he's been great. 

Never know maybe we will hit gold but my chart isn't looking good so far. Urgh. 

I'm not so focused on ttc. So busy so maybe that will help! 

Who's still ttc here? X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey all the ladies on my sigi Hun, thinking sept is going to be a lucky month a few are in the 2ww the now. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I think its me, Fletch, Cupcake, in the TWW but i may be wrong and there may be more of us! Shelbie got her BFP last week i think? I think Shellie is waiting to 0 - im not sure about Thurl - Mummy is waiting to O to? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh wow shellie got a bfp?! Great news! 

Fx to everyone trying! Sep was my lucky month with ds, id love another June bug!


----------



## CherylC3

No it was Shelby Hun I think shellies waiting to o. X


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh Shellies waiting for O to come. 

OH and i had a chat last night - he said he would ideally like me to get pregnant after holidays (bit late to say that now!!) as he would like us to just have a fun holiday, drinking - eating different foods, water sports etc so if i dont get my bfp this month i wont be upset as i can enjoy my holiday a little bit more and i wont be worrying about mc whilst im away! xxx


----------



## Tawn

That's a perfect attitude to have Cath! At least now either way you will have a bright side--either bfp or non-preggo fun filled holiday!!

Dani, how is your photography business going? Still as busy as ever?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Hi dani!!! Nice to hear from you again!! Glad that you are getting some bloods done to give you a little bit of help, but fingers crossed you wont need it and get a surprise BFP this month anyway!

Cath - I agree thats a great attitude, it always helped me when AF arrived if I had something fun planned that I wouldnt have been able to do if I got my BFP!

Hope everyones well today! I'm off into town to buy some clothes for my key client for his holiday....in my own spare time how nice am I lol?! Its an excuse to do a bit of shopping myself really lol, but its peeing it down and as I still dont drive I am sure to get wet waiting for the bus...nevermind. Right, catch up later once I have become something resembling a drowned rat!! Have a good morning everyone!


----------



## fletch_W

Dani! Great to.see you back! Fxd you get a surprise Bfp so you don't have to have tests. 

Bailey you are so lovely doing that for your key client.  wrap up warm! 

Cath. Anything? Post a pic girl! Here's mine. Top one is yesterday fmu bottom is today fmu. Still nothing. https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/IMAG1301-1.jpg


----------



## fletch_W

The mark on the top one looks like a line but its a chipped bit off the test. Was like that when I took it out the pack xx


----------



## baileybubs

I can't see anything on my phone fletch but will have a look on laptop when I get home! I'm on the bus at the mo.
There's some idiotic chav on his phone talking to what presummably is his girlfriend and every other word is a swear word! Some of the stuff he is saying to her is appalling (I'm sure what she is replying with is no better) but there are elderly people on the bus and it's just so disrespectful!! It's no wonder the youth of today have a bad reputation! My little hobbit better not turn out like that I'd disown him!!! Sometimes wonder what kind of a world we live in!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh i was going to say i can see something on the top one :-( keep testing hun!! oh i wont put mine up yet not until 7/8dpo the egg hasnt even implanted with me yet i doubt lol im just a eager beaver!!! any symptoms yet hun?? im just having post o symptoms i think - felt like af was about to arrive last night, boobs looking fuller and got a rank taste in my mouth today :-/

Awww Baailey thats a lovely thing your doing hun!! their so lucky to have a carer like you!!! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, like I say it's an excuse to shop for myself too lol!! My df won't let me buy baby things when I'm with him, he says to wait til after the scan but he's not with me today mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha do it!!! buy stuff!! Say its 'for a friend' use my excuse mwahahaha xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol go crazy! Like Tawns hubby said, you aren't stopping till you get a rainbow so might as well whilst its on offer  

I don't see anything irl but will keep testing cos I'm addicted now. Although won't be testing tomorrow cos I'm up early and straight out of the door and working tonight so need as much sleep as pos. 

Not many symptoms. Boobs hurt, had a stretching feeling in my uterus last night and It wasn't a grassy feeling. I'm bloated today. Just small af like symptoms I think. 

I'm also knackered. Iv been awake since 8:30 and already need my bed. :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath thts a good way to look at it Hun..cx

Aw bailey thts so nice. Xx

Fletch keep testing my cheapies were so faint the day I got my BFP try on Friday Hun. X


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh I feel ya on being tired fletch! I actually crawled in bed half hour ago for a nap and was soundo when the doorbell went and woke me. Turned out our postman had put our neighbors post through our door by accident but I was like, "you woke me up for THAT?" lol

Good symptoms girlies! And my DH would be so proud to know his advice has inspired us all to go spend tons of money on baby items!!!! Lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yes and tired Tawn, i do think with me thats just an increase of progesterone as its too early for anything else - was sleeping by 9 on monday night and 10 last night im normally up till 11ish and im yawning on the train your symptoms sound really really good i cant wait for you bfp how many ICs have you got?!?! 

Lol Tawn your OH has inspired me to buy things lol, i think another trip to Asda may be on the cards lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I have 30 lol and two digis and a frer xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha good girl! Thats what i like to hear!! I have 60 ICs 1 digi and 2 asda :blush: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

:D


----------



## CherylC3

You girls are very prepared lol... Well I'm so tired me and hubby were looking forward for our long le to be woken at 7am by dfs delivering our sofa for our spare room. X it's lovely but I was needing my sleep. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I love all the PMA ladies xx

Lots of great symptoms going on :thumbup: x

Glad to see you are all stocked up on hpts haha x

Hi dani :wave: nice to see you back x

Bailey have fun shopping, your patients are lucky to have you, and if you accidentally pick up some baby stuff for a friend well how can df complain :winkwink: x

What's this bloody weather going to do I have no idea what to pack??


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh what does it look like cheryl?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I've run out of shops!! The baby stuff in primark was rubbish, BHS had this gorgeous little romper suit but it was £20 which I thought was a bit expensive for something that he will grow out of in a few months and everything else in there was also ridiculously expensive!! I'm currently at costa having my lunch and planning where's best to go next lol. And got myself some of that BB cream to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## baileybubs

And sorry you are all so tired today ladies!! I woke up at 7.30am wide awake!! I will have to have a nap before work though no doubt!

Cheryl - I love getting new furniture, what's it like?

Fletch - keep testing hun, still really early an symptoms sound good!!

Cath - oooh tiredness though could be caused by the corpus luteam releasing more progesterone coz the eggy has been fertilised lol!! PMA!


----------



## fletch_W

Bailey I use bbq cream I really like it but think Mrs d didn't like it? It depends on the persons skin I think I have really bad eczema so constant dry skin so its perfect for me as its quite oily xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well mines normally really dry but I get lots of blackheads. It's been a bit spotty recently coz of hormones but I bought the sensitive one so hopefully my skin will like it!!
I've been really spoiling myself this week I got my Avon deliver today. I got Fergies perfume coz I've had a tester of it before and really like it. And I got a new quick dry nail varnish, lipsticks and eye shadow lol!!
My excuse to df is I'm not spending any money on beer and fags like he is so why not lol!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Bbq cream lol! 

I do the same Hun! Hub goes fishing on Fri so I'm gonna spoil myself


----------



## MrsDuck

I found bb cream a bit thick and sticky but it does grow on you if you keep using it x

Try the supermarkets hun for good baby stuff I think cath said asda had a baby event on x


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone! I do that I save up £30 a week from not smoking and spend out all on myself like clothes and makeup and stuff, its the future!I have tried the bb creams and I reckon the best one is the L'Oreal one, the maybelline and number 7 ones are rubbish.
Afm I fell walking down the path into work this morning and scraped my knee, my foot and had wet leaves stuck to the bum of my pants,what a wally :(


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: bbq cream Fletch hahaha!!

Yeh try Asda Bailey - i buy my nephew loads from there and my sister said the quality is really good, i bought him a elf outfit when he was born (November last year) and my sis put him in it on xmas day he looked so cute!! They got car seats for £25 i think the make is Graco and baby sterilisers for stupid prices! Get the newborn baby pack that i bought too, when you see how little the nappies are you will automatically go 'AAaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 'xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Shelby you poor thing I hope you didn't hurt yourself x

I can't wait to do some proper shopping tomorrow, not sure hubby will let me buy any baby stuff though :( xx


----------



## fletch_W

I like the garnier bb cream. The light sensitive one. 

Im def going to Asda now. I haven't been since mc. That's where I passed everything :-( I might have try another one instead of my local maybe? To overcome my fear. 

I'm so nauseous :-( and my jebs hurt again. I have no bra on cos it rubs and hurts and now my top is doing the same. So glad I'm not leaving the house until work :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Shelby :hugs: i hope your ok hun? 

MrsD you never know just use my excuse and say its for a friend!!!

I bought a lovely Mac just now but i have to keep it hidden from OH until we come back from holidays as money is tight with holidays and car insurance this month so shouldnt have bought it but i NEEDED it badly ! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Shelby! I'm so sorry for laughing but I almost choked on my cuppa with the image in my head. I hope you didn't hurt yourself too much :-( pregnancy brain? :thumbup:


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch all signs leading to a BFP Woman!!!! Woohooo cant wait for that line to appear on your tests!! xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I do that I buy things and leave them in the boot of my car til I can sneak them into my wardrobe without hubby seeing then pretent I have it for ages if he notices

We have an air display here tomorrow and all the aeroplanes are practising their routines here at the moment to I'm standing in the garden watching x


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh I hope so :-( 

Hubby nearly broke my heart last night (in an oh my gosh you are so cute kinda way). We were watching obem twins thing and that Mexican woman came on who used ivf or whatever it was and he said, 'we might need that if we don't get preg soon'. I nearly cried. I thought i was becoming a little obsessed with wanting to get preg but he wants to just as bad and to be already thinking of getting help if something Is wrong after mc makes me feel so much better. Sorry just had to share xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i cant do that as he knows iv had my eye on it for a while, it was just too pretty to be left in the shop i HAD to have it!! Good thinking though MrsD!!

I bet thats good to watch hun, something to keep you entertained isnt it?

Does anyone on here feel their cervix (such a sick question lol) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Fletch :hugs: it wont come to that as this is your cycle you ARE getting your BFP in the next few days - just you wait and see!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Awwwww shelby are you alright hun? I must admit the leaves on your bum bit made me laugh, sorry sweetie! I hope you are ok!!

Cath - I went to my asda on monday for food shopping and they do have some lush baby stuff at the mo but they didnt have any of those packs that you said :-( plus df was with me and banished me so I said if the baby event has finished next week after our scan I am going to take his fag money and spend it all on nappies at full price coz we could have got them half the price this week!!

Mrs d - ooh I bet you cant wait to shop.....do what cath suggested and buy baby stuff and say its for a friend lol

Fletch - oh lady that is sounding so so good for a BFP!!! When's AF due again?

Cheryl - have you been brave enough to buy any baby stuff yet....I found it really hard but just got something....like Tawn's hubby I believe said, I am gonna keep trying for a baby so may as well coz will need it eventually!! How are you and dh now?

Tawn - which site was that monitor, wowcher or groupon? Hope you arent gagging too much hun and dh and ss are looking after you and baby!!

Cupcake - any symptoms yet hun?

Thurl and mummy2 hope you are both well!!

Shellie - hope you are ok and waiting to O isnt too bad!!

dani - when will you be testing or are you playing it more relaxed still?

AFM - I had to buy this!! I know its more boyish but I am convinced the hobbit is a boy and I figure it wouldnt look completely wrong on a girl coz its not blue or anything. I'm not a fan of baby blue or baby pink clothes...I like neutral
 



Attached Files:







2FF60B23-E8EF-4878-89A9-38D964077F8B-2266-00000346BB62E29F.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fletch_W

That is the cutest!! 

Af is due 19th xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch you'll have your bfp in a couple of days so you won't need any help, but that's sweet of your hubby x

Cath does your mum or someone live nearby can you say they bought it for you? Haha how sneaky are we all x


----------



## MrsDuck

Awww how cute bailey, no wonder you couldn't resist x

Cath no I don't check my cervix position, I stick to the opks.....are you tempted now? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww that little outfit is so cute hun!! Ill try and find out when it finishes for you hun, i think its end of Sept?? Tesco do one too but i dont think its as good as Asda!! https://direct.asda.com/Baby-Toddler-Event/6010,default,sc.html You can buy online!! wpoohooo

I could MrsD but knowing her she would end up wearing it getting it 'confused' with her Mac lol!!

Oh ladies i def think that curry was off last night - just had my lunch and i feel sick as a dog :-/ gonna txt OH and see how he feels as he ate more than me, i was just eating chips that were soacked in curry eeeuuuuuuuuurrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I am telling you it wasnt the curry lol!! See how your oh is coz it really could be hormones causing you to feel queasy even this early!

Oooh exciting week next week then, Cath whens your AF due? Cath, cupcake and Fletch will get their BFPs lol, me and cheryl have our scans its all so exciting!!

Mrs d how long are you coming over to the uk for? Will you still be bnbing?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and I hope the baby event is on til end of sept at asda cath yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I come back home on Tuesday so plenty of time to shop x

I will bnb when I can, it will probably be in the evenings as the hotels should have wifi x


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch and Cath, a bunch of stuff you are saying sounds more like Preggo symptoms than AF... PMA... and keep peeing on those sticks!

Cath, I started checking it some in the month or two before my BFP but never really could figure anything out... I did check it the morning of my BFP and could barely reach it. I haven't been up in there since, I figure I will leave that to the Doctor's, I don't want to risk an infection or anything. Oh, and I hope it is not the curry that it is a baby making itself comfy in your uterus and making you feel sick! My MS started in my TWW... especially an awful heartburn feeling!

Shelby, I hope you didn't hurt yourself at all when you fell. :hugs: Though the image of leaves stuck to your bum did have me laughing a little.

Bailey, that outfit is adorable! I kept noticing you saying He and wondered if you had a strong feeling about the baby being a boy. 

Tawn and Cheryl, I hear you on being tired... everything I have read says energy comes back in 2nd Tri... I am still waiting for mine! Rest while you can, pretty soon you will have rainbow babies keeping you up by crying all night long!

MrsD, enjoy your time away and enjoy the shops! Make sure you rest up now so you have loads of energy for shopping!

Dani, it is good to see you back! Glad you will be getting the referral so you can try to figure out what is going on. FXD for you that you get a surprise, I've been busy and wasn't even thinking about it as much, BFP this month!

AFM- I keep, very randomly feeling little twitches/flutters that I Think might be the baby moving but I can't be sure yet, it is definitely not distinct but it feels different than other/gas/etc feelings I have had before. I can't wait until I can feel him/her properly moving... maybe then I will worry a LITTLE less!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, I even tried going back and looking over the past pages as I typed this to help out my memory!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't want to miss the :bfp: s xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i thought it might have been too early but after googling nausea at 5dpo there are loads of links popping up with people who had their BFPs following this - im trying not to get my hopes up - last night it was like AF was due type cramps and i went really hot and felt like i needed the loo - this am i woke up and felt queezy for literally 10 seconds but all morning and pm my mouth is filling full of saliva and my stomach is cramping :-( dont like feeling unwell, i jsut want to go home from work.............and sneak my Mac into my wardrobe lol!!

AF is due 21st but you know aswell as i do that ill be testing way before then lol!! oohhh are both your scans next week!??!

MrsD i did try checking but i have no idea what im feeling for or what its suppose to feel like/how big etc!?! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy that's so exciting, I bet it is baby moving that you can feel :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah mines Thursday is Cheryls is Friday I believe! And I think Shelby has managed to get one on Friday too to check her little bean is in the right place! Its all go!!

Thats all sounding really good cath, I dont want to get your hopes up to be disappointed but they are all good signs, especially the AF type cramps coz its too early for AF cramps.


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Amy thats awesome!! I hope it is the beginning of baby moving!! How exciting!!

Yeah I dont know why I am just convinced the hobbit is a boy.......watch me be wrong now lol! Weird thing is that last time I was convinced it was a girl, and still think it was. I called her Lillie, but this time he's just the hobbit lol, Samwise Gamgee hehe.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d thats loads of time to shop yay! How is dh with going shopping, mine just tuts and stands around waiting like a lost sheep he hates it lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh yeh MrsD def check in on us, i miss it when your not around!! how you feeling now hun? Moving your neck anymore?? 

Amy I haven't been up in there since that made me literally :rofl: we talk about our lady gardens in some ways dont we!! so exciting that you may think you are starting to feel baby!! they do say it starts off as little flutters dont they!! 

Wowza its all go next week then ladies!! im glad im not going on holidays till the week after1! I want to see pics!!!you excited Bailey or are you still nervous?

Thanks hun, i hope so too but ill be ok if its a bfn theres always next month!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I keep getting nervous Cath but whenever I do I keep just thinking "No stop it, it will be fine" and picturing my bump getting bigger and seeing him moving on that us screen. I think I will be such a wreck next week as it gets closer...I am working all weekend and Monday so probably from Tuesday I will start to really panic. But I am also excited to finally be there, its like I feel I can finally move forward whether thats one way or the other.


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> Yeah mines Thursday is Cheryls is Friday I believe! And I think Shelby has managed to get one on Friday too to check her little bean is in the right place! Its all go!!
> 
> Thats all sounding really good cath, I dont want to get your hopes up to be disappointed but they are all good signs, especially the AF type cramps coz its too early for AF cramps.

Mine is next week too, Monday morning... hoping to see baby still healthy/doing well and wriggling all around. It will be icing on the cake if we can find out if it is a boy or a girl.... I have no strong feelings either way, keep going back and forth with it. We will be 16 weeks and have been told they SHOULD be able to tell!!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and yours is Monday too Amy, such a busy week!! I cant wait, is it Monday yet lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and going back to the subject of cervixes (cervi?? whats the plural lol!!) I could never really feel any difference or tell what was high and what was low lol, I was useless so just relied on cm and opks :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

Amy!! That's so exciting! Someone once said to me its like butterflies a little? You know when you go over a bump in a car and your tummy flutters? 

Can't wait for all these scans! And bfps! 

I want to sleep and it be monday


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun i bet your nervous but i know everything will be fine - i can feel it in my water :rofl: i think its great that you have started buying too!!!! I love it!!!! im so excited for all these scans!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cath - i think its a good sign that I feel I can buy things, last time by week 11 I kept saying "what if theres no heartbeat" and I was dead nervous, its as if I knew something was wrong....this time I dont feel that sense of impending doom lol, although there was my freakout last week but that was more emotional overload mixed with stress from work, stress from df and exhaustion from doing night shifts. 
This week I feel really good and kind of at peace.....strange lol. 

Anyways, gotta go have a nap now coz I was up super early for my morning off and I am working til 10pm! Hope you all have lovely evenings xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't wait to see all these scan pics :happydance: x

How do you know what you are searching for up there, oh it's a mystery to me, I'll stick to opks I think x

I don't know what to pack so sod it I've packed a couple of outfits and I'm going to HAVE to go shopping coz I'll run out of clothes! 

Hubby is great with shopping. He hates it if I'm just walking around aimlessly but as long as I'm picking up things, trying things on and buying things he's fine....I aim to please!


----------



## AmyB1978

fletch_W said:


> Amy!! That's so exciting! Someone once said to me its like butterflies a little? You know when you go over a bump in a car and your tummy flutters?
> 
> Can't wait for all these scans! And bfps!
> 
> I want to sleep and it be monday

Fletch, by Monday you might be part of the preggo club! PMA!!! 

The feeling is kind of of like a muscle twitch, kind of like a flutter, and kind of like a goldfish flopping around (Don't ask, it is just an image I have gotten when i feel it!) It is not consistent at all, is deep down inside of me, and I still sometimes wonder if it is really baby or just gas/my pulse down there, etc. I am definitely starting to show.

I am feeling a mix of sheer excitement and fear as my scan gets closer... Always that worry that something will be wrong. I don't feel, deep down, like something is but I can't shake the fear that I have from our MC. I was so early on then and things are so different now.. and I have been told the chances of something happening now are sooo low... but still, I worry. I try to turn that worry into PMA though, you ladies help!!!

I gotta go, off to work! :dohh:


----------



## Tawn

CATH! Remember when I sheepishly told you lot that I was nauseous at 5dpo and thought I was CRAZY (blaming it on the fish from the seaside?!!?) And you told me you were sick after that one drink at 5dpo!? WELL IT WAS REAL, for both of us! So I hopppppppe it is a symptom for you again this time! My very biggest signs were tired, spotty face, diarrhea, and nausea. And you have mentioned pretty much all of those things! WHOOP!

PS: checking your cervix only really helps when you do it regularly. If this is the first time you check, it will be hard for you to find out anything from it because you have no point of reference. Basically, if you decide to do it you use the same (clean!) finger every time sitting in the same position and just start to figure out how far up you have to go until you can feel your cervix. It's height is your first clue, then the more you do it you will start noticing if it feel soft or hard, open or closed (the little dimple in the middle) and really wet or more dry. Kind of hard to explain, but if you do it regularly you can start to tell when AF is coming and when you are ovulating by it's position.

Fletch, I love your symptoms! And it is so sweet of your DH to show you how much he wants a baby too! Sometimes we forget our men are thinking about it as well, because they don't voice it as obsessively as we do.

Shelby, I hope you are OK after your fall hun!

Amy, I am so excited to hear about your flutters! How amazing! And I really hope baby cooperates on Monday and you let us know if you are team pink or team blue!

MrsD that is fun you get a free preview of the air show! We are going to miss you when you go on your shopping spree, but make sure to update us on everything you buy when you can!

Bailey, the baby monitor was through Groupon. It's on again today, if you want to snatch one up! https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/storage-options/10179733 Hope you have a nice nap hun!

Cheryl, glad your sofa is there and you love it but so annoying they ruined your lie in! Do you have to work today?


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Tawn i completely forgot about that?!?! looking back now i was only 5dpo cause i had the drink on the Friday and was sick and i found out on the Monday which was 8dpo?! Ohhh crumbs!!! the tops of my legs have been weird today too!! Oh for Petes sake why does implantation have to happen from 6dpo!! I want to see lines now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just looked at that deal, thats really really good hun if i werent going away i would buy them and not tell OH!! have you bought yours Tawn??

Oohhhhhhhhhhhh your only meant to use 1 finger is it? i was using 2....................no wonder why i felt a bit uncomfortable :blush: 

How you feeling today hun? Manage to get much done? xxx


----------



## Tawn

OOOhhh so excited for you and all the other TWWers! I feel like I am right there with you impatiently waiting!

:rofl: you made me laugh with the cervix thing! If I were you I would only use one finger (probably middle if you can manage because then you have the most space to measure how high up your cervix is) Basically at O my cervix gets so high I can't even touch it and before AF it is super low, hard and open.

Yup, I did buy that monitor! PMA right? I just completed my order online so it should be here in a couple of days! As for getting stuff done today, I will admit to getting ABSOLUTELY F*ALL DONE! lol. I felt properly lazy, but that is one of the benefits of making your own hours because I can make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think ill bother because like you said you need to moniter it really to know what is normal and whats not etc dont you?

Oohhhh yay!!! I bet you cant wait for it to arrive!!! I hope that offer or the baby sale is still around when i get back from holidays - i really want a video moniter lol! 

I dont blame you hun, relax and chill out, like you said you can make it up tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Ooh all these scans do sound exciting! And Fletch and Cath your symptoms do sound good! I don't really feel sick yet but I really wish I did :/ I am out walking my dog, the foot is abit sore and I hurt my back when I fell too, thanks for all chuckling at me Rollo g round in the leaves lol :D xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Rolling even!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby ......:rofl: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies god it's so chatty in here..x

I'm only home for an hour and feel sick as a dog :sick: 

Bailey love tht outfit Hun too cute. X

Cath I was sick around 5dpo and felt sick a few times thru my 2ww..x

Fletch I personally don't like the BBQ cream myself lol..x

Mrs d I hate packing never kno wot to take lol..xx

Shelby sorry u had a fall hope ur ok..x

Amy yeah for flutters. X

Tawn I've been workin all day Hun hav u?xx

Sofas nice it's a 2 seater with a foot stool thts my baby room been moved into a tv room thts how much I doubted this pregnancy so looks like baby will nd to go into my laundry room lol. X


----------



## fletch_W

Lol bbq cream and Shelby rollo in the leaves :haha:


I'm just having a nap before work. I'm cream crackered :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Cream crackers thts wot I'm sat here eating they are amazing. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Hellllo everyone

Amy- my first flutters felt almost like that nervous feeling u get in ur tummy. Although mine felt really high up but I don't think it actually was. I think I just couldn't pin point where it was coming from. I now get full blown kicks and u can actually see my tummy move. Engelburt kept me up last night though. Think he/she is going to be a footballer/dancer. I was also woken up by my cats bringing in 2 live mice so I'm super tired today 

Cheryl- can we see a photo of sofa please?

Cath and fletch- I really think we have some BFP's on the way. Woooohooo

Mrs d- how is ur neck today? R u moving it more yet?

Shelby- r u ok? Havnt read all the way back but saw something about a fall

Ps- what's BBQ cream? Sounds wierd!


----------



## CherylC3

Il upload a pic later it's bb cream Hun fletch wrote BBQ earlier by mistake lol...x

2 live mince I wud hav shit myself can't believe ur 23 wks already Hun. X


----------



## Poppy84

Thanx. Haha. What's bb cream? 

I don't mind mice as long as I can catch them. Just don't like it when they r hiding and I don't know where they r. Haha

Time is going quickly now. 1 week until v day!!!!!!!! Yay 

Can't wait for all the scans next week


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh Dora brings home mice and bloody bats,do your cats use litter tray hun xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Ahhhh Dora brings home mice and bloody bats,do your cats use litter tray hun xxx

No they have a cat door so they do their business in the garden. Omg bats!!!! I've never had a bat in before


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Wow so many scans coming up! Im sure all will go well!

Cath i check my cervix. It took a couple of cycles but i can for sure tell the difference. Just careful with the nails!

Bailey i know what u mean about that feeling of impending doom. I felt that that whole time with my angel baby. I hope i wont feel that next time around!

OH and i watched what to expect when ur expecting last night. Didnt cry! Well almost did during the m/c scene but didn't. We kept pausing the movie cuz it would bring up something we wanted to talk about with whatever they were discussing in the different scenes. No signs of O yet. Just increased cm but just the creamy kind so nothing to get excited about yet! Still got ohh 10 days or so til O if my cycle is a more normal length like last month. anyway ladies, back to work, lunch break is over :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi poppy hope you are well x
I'm not too bad thanks, I am starting to be able to move more now thanks although today for some reason my whole neck area is rock solid?? When I last saw the dr I had one area that was hard which he said was a sign it was healing so let's hope it's a good sign x

Bb cream is made by garnier although others do it too now and is meant to be an all in one moisturiser, skin perfector, foundation cream.

Shellie I'm glad you are well, I'm not sure I fancy that film til I'm pg again x

Well ladies I'm off to the boat, not sure if it has wifi or not?? If not I'll chat to you chatterbugs when I can.

Take care everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww shellie its great you managed to watch it without getting upset that's great hun and you will be ovulating before you know it.

Oh doesn't want food till 7.30,I'm so hungry I just made some toast to keep me going :-/ steak tonight and mixed grill for oh yummmmmm what's everyone else having??? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have fun Mrsd!!!!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone!

I have missed you all today but been in super stressful meetings all day so no chance to bnb sadly.....so much to catch up on I had to make notes on my note app as I was going on!!

Cath your symptoms sound soooo good hun! I really think you will get a bfp this month! But I think you have the same attitude I do this month, which is a bfp will be amazing but a bdn won't be the end of the world cos well be able to enjoy our holiday properly if not!! Hmm cervix checking, no not really brave enough for that! Sticking with OPKs for now!

Bailey yey you bought an outfit for the hobbit, now that is an act if PMA if there ever was one hun! I don't know what I am going to do next week as I'm off on holibobs the day of your scan and I really need to see that picture!!! Which bb cream did you buy? I LOVE bb cream, I use the estee Lauder one ( cos I got it free from work) and its brilliant, has completely switched me from foundation, and even tho I'm Super pale it works on my skin. Hmmm would I notice symptoms at 2dpo? I have had a lot of cramping the last couple if days, a new spot on my chin and a load of ewcm today (I never had any when ovulating), so much so I came home and did another opk in case I didn't ov the other day and I was about to!!

Amy so excited you are feeling flutterings, what an amazing feeling!!!!

Fletch loving your symptoms to hun, and bless your oh, how sweet, I think sometimes we forget that our OHs are desperate for a bubba to.

Shelby hope you are ok after your tumble hun! How you feeling? Did you hear about the job.

Tawn yey for baby monitor!! Another act of PMA!!! Love it! 

Mrs d will miss you while you are away! Enjoy shopping and hopefully you'll get to bnb at some point!

Dani nice to see you back! Glad you are getting some tests, I don't really know your history hun but I wish you lots of luck!

Poppy how are you other than tired because of naughty englebert keeping you awake!

Shellie was the film good? I wanna see it but might wait til I'm
Preg again. 

Thurl you ok chick?

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone, I'm very tired! 

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw everyone has gone now I'm home :(


----------



## Tawn

Awww HIII CUPCAKE!!! Sorry you had a stressful day! I heard somewhere (not sure where) that you can have tons of EWCM after you O? Not sure if it is true, but if you O'd yesterday then maybe that is the case? How dark was your OPK?

Poppy, one week till V day!!! EEEKKKK that is such an exciting time hun, I am so happy for you! And lots of kicks from your englebert, you must be in heaven (albeit verrrry tired!)

Shellie, how was the movie? Been thinking about watching it, but undecided so far. I am glad your cm is increasing and you are on your way to O hun!

MrsD, I know you are on your overnight boat now, but if you read this, I hope you have an amazing time!!!!!

I just finished my dinner, was meant to make a carbonara pasta tonight but all of a sudden got a massive craving for Reggae Reggae chicken nachos! LOL 

Not very healthy, but it was all I could think about so my DH (bless him) went to the shop and got me tortilla chips so that I could make them. He also came back with Dole mandarin orange fruit cups and pretzels (two of my favorite things right now, especially since I haven't really been eating big meals, more just little ones) I swear I could have given him a gold star! I don't know what happened to him, but he suddenly talks about the baby all the time and has told all his friends and coworkers that we are pregnant and does things for me and says "What, I am making the bed for my pregnant wife?" Or "What, I'm washing up for my pregnant wife? You got a problem with that?" With a silly grin on his face. :cloud9: 

Sorry I don't mean to be all soppy, but I think us ladies all vent about our OH's on here (I know I have!!!) and I thought he deserved an honorable mention when he is being wonderful too! :haha:

Hope you ladies are enjoying your evenings!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Tawn!

Aw your hubs is so lovely! Good for him taking care of you like he SHOULD be!!! 

My opk was totally light tonight not a shadow so ov has been and gone....I thought you were supposed to get Ewcm as you ovulated to help the spermies? I have no idea though, it seems I get it afterwards!

It's so quiet on here this eve! I'm lovely!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake when are you testing hun? Fletch is 3 days infront of me and your 3 days behind yay!!! Sorry you had a busy day in work hun,I hope its not too bad there for you anymore and has your boss said anything about the appraisal?

Awwww Tawn that's so cute,bless him he really is on cloud 9 about you being pregnant isn't he? When baby is born your going to be the family everyone is jealous about,loving parents,gorgeous and caring ss qnd absolutely stunning DD or DS,I think yours will be a girl!!!

Afm just had tea halfway through I had to stop and unbotton my trousers my stomach was so bloated it hurt..........I have to stop myself from getting excited as this is what happened the last two times before my bfp........ full as an egg now xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh glad your OPK was light Cupcake, I definitely think that means you for sure O'd! I love that you, Cath and Fletch are all 3 days apart!

Cath, *great* symptoms hun! You are getting ME all excited, forget about you! :rofl: just kidding! But I seriously am so excited for ALL of you girls in the TWW, I feel like I am waiting for Christmas morning or something!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Full as an egg :rofl: love it! You are so preg Hun!

My appraisal is tomo...if it happens....work is still pants hun, I hate my job so much!!

Hmmm when am I testing...not til I'm late hun! Can't bear the disappointment of a BFN, so unless i get loadsa symptoms i wont be! Sorry I'm no fun am I! I don't know whether to take a hpt on holiday tho as AF is due 4 days in :( xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully Tawn, hopefully it was yesterday am, had lots of pinching pain in my left side and cramping then....and we dtd Monday pm (eventually), sat eve and last weds eve so hopefully there will have been some spermies waiting for an egg!


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I have missed you all today but been in super stressful meetings all day so no chance to bnb sadly.....so much to catch up on I had to make notes on my note app as I was going on!!
> 
> Cath your symptoms sound soooo good hun! I really think you will get a bfp this month! But I think you have the same attitude I do this month, which is a bfp will be amazing but a bdn won't be the end of the world cos well be able to enjoy our holiday properly if not!! Hmm cervix checking, no not really brave enough for that! Sticking with OPKs for now!
> 
> Bailey yey you bought an outfit for the hobbit, now that is an act if PMA if there ever was one hun! I don't know what I am going to do next week as I'm off on holibobs the day of your scan and I really need to see that picture!!! Which bb cream did you buy? I LOVE bb cream, I use the estee Lauder one ( cos I got it free from work) and its brilliant, has completely switched me from foundation, and even tho I'm Super pale it works on my skin. Hmmm would I notice symptoms at 2dpo? I have had a lot of cramping the last couple if days, a new spot on my chin and a load of ewcm today (I never had any when ovulating), so much so I came home and did another opk in case I didn't ov the other day and I was about to!!
> 
> Amy so excited you are feeling flutterings, what an amazing feeling!!!!
> 
> Fletch loving your symptoms to hun, and bless your oh, how sweet, I think sometimes we forget that our OHs are desperate for a bubba to.
> 
> Shelby hope you are ok after your tumble hun! How you feeling? Did you hear about the job.
> 
> Tawn yey for baby monitor!! Another act of PMA!!! Love it!
> 
> Mrs d will miss you while you are away! Enjoy shopping and hopefully you'll get to bnb at some point!
> 
> Dani nice to see you back! Glad you are getting some tests, I don't really know your history hun but I wish you lots of luck!
> 
> Poppy how are you other than tired because of naughty englebert keeping you awake!
> 
> Shellie was the film good? I wanna see it but might wait til I'm
> Preg again.
> 
> Thurl you ok chick?
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone, I'm very tired!
> 
> X

Hey Cupcake! No not heard about the job yet, will be tomorrow I think, I really want it but maybe I've had my quota of good news this week :) I wanna try the Estee Lauder bb cream do you work at a beauty place? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Tawn I'm like that I'm so excited for us to all test,I'm like a kid in a sweet shop lol

Cupcake I hols the appraisal isn't too bad for you hun :hugs: that's fair enough hun me and fletch have already started lol stupidly early for me I know but I'm dung it to keep fletch company.....so I tell myself lol

Shelbysioux I got everything x for you hun,do they know about you being pregnant? Will it be a problem?

Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I dunno I don't need to tell them for ages yet anyway, it's tough innit! Lol x Did you test this morning?? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I work there hun. It's really good, I wouldn't say it if it wasn't as I'm always honest about what I think of our products, but I like it, BB creams aren't for everyone but if you have quite good skin and just want to even out your skin tone and make your skin glow then it's great!

Aw I thought you were getting the call tonight!

Cath I may test but it's unlikely, think I'd rather see AF than a negative test....I know that's weird! Ask me in 10 days though I may have changed my mind (act I'll be away then so maybe not!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh they don't need to know until 3 months hun so worry about that when the time comes lol

Of course I did and of course bfn lol I'm only 5dpo Haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath I love that you are testing to keep fletch company!


----------



## shelbysioux

I never had any internet cheapies though I only had one sainsburys test and I have come to the conclusion that test was so faint on sunday because I over-weed on it! Haha :D xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Over weed lol! I have to pee in a cup!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah i did but I think I held it in too long it was too wet and I didn't read the instructions cos I think I'm so bad and clever at peeing on a stick hhaha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Shelbysioux Haha that tickled me,I have a pee cup lol that sounds so sick but its true lol

Cupcake when you going on hols now hun,where is it your going again xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I do too! It's an inconspicuous red beaker that just kind of hangs around near the toilet hehe!


----------



## cupcake1981

I have a pee jug Cath as I don't have good enough aim for a cup lol!!

We're going to cape verde next Thursday for 11 nights, I'm on countdown now that today is over!


----------



## Poppy84

I love the wee talk haha


----------



## shelbysioux

That sounds amazing Cupcake you deserve it after the last few months! My oh's sister is getting married in italy next summer so that will be our next hol :) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love Italy, whereabouts?

Thankyou, Yes we can't wait....hopefully our last blowout holiday before we start a family!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha you have a red beaker I have a yellow one Haha Cupcake...pee jug :rofl: this talk has made ny night ladies!!!

Ahhhh lovely Cupcake,nice break away will do you the workday of good hun

I'm watching Grand Designs and some guy bought q castle......Amazeballs xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

We do talk random rubbish don't we!

Ah thanks your holiday will you to!!


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Haha you have a red beaker I have a yellow one Haha Cupcake...pee jug :rofl: this talk has made ny night ladies!!!
> 
> Ahhhh lovely Cupcake,nice break away will do you the workday of good hun
> 
> I'm watching Grand Designs and some guy bought q castle......Amazeballs xxx

I'm watching this too. It's hubby's favourite program.

We had dominos for dinner. So naughty but so good!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh poppy I'm jealous I love dominos!!

I love grand designs,I'm so jealous tho it looks like it will be amazing....makes my 3 bed terrace look boring...I want a castle xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I'd love a 3 bed terrace we have 2 bed flat that we can't sell to buy a house!!

Grand designs is amazing!

Poppy love dominoes!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no :-( is it a big flat? Atleast you have 2 bed at the moment hun, 1 for you 1 for baby lol where I live houses are so cheap,ohs parents bought it for 47k and spent 17k doing it up so everything is new,new walls new kitchen new bathroom we just paid for carpets,tiles,units bathroom suite etc we are very lucky to have them as our landlord!!! I do love my house,just I'd love a castle even more lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's an ok size, not huge but the second bedroom is a lovely size for a nursery. Would love a garden though and a bigger kitchen....am and we don't have a bath just a shower which will be interesting with a bubba! Been trying to sell since march but the market is so flat at the moment :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh god no bath would kill me I have a bath everyday lol hate showers,that's the thing hun,no-one wants to buy/sell at the moment which is a pain in the arse :-( xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Haha you have a red beaker I have a yellow one Haha Cupcake...pee jug :rofl: this talk has made ny night ladies!!!
> 
> Ahhhh lovely Cupcake,nice break away will do you the workday of good hun
> 
> I'm watching Grand Designs and some guy bought q castle......Amazeballs xxx

haha I just feel sorry for whoever gets a drink of water from.itt in the middle of the night haha! 
Apparently its Sorrento. Cupcake, I'm excited always wanted to go to Italy xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw lovely, I've not been to sorrento but Italy is so beautiful, just how you imagine it to be! Amazing food!!

Cath it is a pain but at least we have the second bedroom for a bubba but we are really cramped already do not ideal, but I do need a good sort out! 

I am having my baby nephew to stay on Friday night I am literally giddy with excitement, love him sooo much!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so tired I'm going to go to bed and watch new girl on the iPad....it's 9:47 what's going on?!?


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> Oh no :-( is it a big flat? Atleast you have 2 bed at the moment hun, 1 for you 1 for baby lol where I live houses are so cheap,ohs parents bought it for 47k and spent 17k doing it up so everything is new,new walls new kitchen new bathroom we just paid for carpets,tiles,units bathroom suite etc we are very lucky to have them as our landlord!!! I do love my house,just I'd love a castle even more lol xxx

Omg that's so unfair!!!!!!!!!! We have a 3 bedroom terraced and our house cost ALOT more than that. We r in greater London I suppose but even if we moved further away it would still be loads more than that


----------



## cupcake1981

That is amazingly cheap, you are in wales Cath right? Is property cheap there?

Aw it's proper raining hard here love the sound on the window!


----------



## cathgibbs

I must add the lady that lived here moved out at 103 years old,the house hadn't been modified in any sort of way,the whole kitchen and bathroom and wall between dining room and living room had to be knocked down,all new walls,new attic etc my boyfriend and his dad are builders so they could do the work cheap so we are very lucky,we spent about £10k on furnishings we are VERY lucky,Hhmmmmmm not really cheap poppy, repends if the house need work done etc, xxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi every1 sorry havent been on been trying to catch up but like to read whats been said so why i don`t ask for a uick update have been catching up since page 115 i think 2 days ago was around 1150 but wwow 2nite is 1198 you chatty lot, i still have about 60 pages to go but hope to be chatting soon with you, x

cant remember whos asked coz was a good few pages back but have an appointment on 26th september to go through the post mortem of how my joshua came to be stillborn ,this has been on my mind abit as i knew it was getting close and ill probably be in emotional turmoil that day but it was my choice to take the appointment as i need to know why because as it is i just keep thinking that i caused his death and its eating away at my mind ,and i`m hoping it gives a bit of closure altho i will never forget him god rest his soul, sorry for the me post ladies am thinking of you all and reading like crazy x


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> I must add the lady that lived here moved out at 103 years old,the house hadn't been modified in any sort of way,the whole kitchen and bathroom and wall between dining room and living room had to be knocked down,all new walls,new attic etc my boyfriend and his dad are builders so they could do the work cheap so we are very lucky,we spent about £10k on furnishings we are VERY lucky,Hhmmmmmm not really cheap poppy, repends if the house need work done etc, xxx

That's lucky. I don't know any builders.

3 bedroom houses round here are on average £350k. We were very lucky to have help from our parents on a deposit


----------



## maryanne67

hey girls forgot to ask a question i am on cd16 today cbfm has been diffrent this month it has given me high on cd 14 instead of cd10/11 n wud normally be peak today, so tmi but ,,i have been using a softcup after dtd and hen taking it out have a mix of whiteish quite thin not creamy tho stuff lightly all over surface but not much of it iygwim and also clear stretchy stuff too so how can you tell if its left over semen or ewcm , sorry bout that but after reading about smep yesterday it says that sperm can only survive 2 days if there is ewcm and if not would only likely last around 2 hours and would struggle to reach the egg which only stays around for 12 hours no wonder ttc is stressful so much differing info out there ,going back to catch up ,,speak soon x


----------



## Poppy84

maryanne67 said:


> hi every1 sorry havent been on been trying to catch up but like to read whats been said so why i don`t ask for a uick update have been catching up since page 115 i think 2 days ago was around 1150 but wwow 2nite is 1198 you chatty lot, i still have about 60 pages to go but hope to be chatting soon with you, x
> 
> cant remember whos asked coz was a good few pages back but have an appointment on 26th september to go through the post mortem of how my joshua came to be stillborn ,this has been on my mind abit as i knew it was getting close and ill probably be in emotional turmoil that day but it was my choice to take the appointment as i need to know why because as it is i just keep thinking that i caused his death and its eating away at my mind ,and i`m hoping it gives a bit of closure altho i will never forget him god rest his soul, sorry for the me post ladies am thinking of you all and reading like crazy x

I can't even begin to imagine what u must be going through! I will of course be thinking of u that day. I hope u get some answers to give u th bit of closure u need. Loads hugs xxxxx


----------



## Hope39

.


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey sorry bout the resident 33 is too young ,but had to come on coz just read the cow worker didnt let u know wot a vile horrible person she is just disgusting beyond words x


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey Tawn!
> 
> Aw your hubs is so lovely! Good for him taking care of you like he SHOULD be!!!
> 
> My opk was totally light tonight not a shadow so ov has been and gone....I thought you were supposed to get Ewcm as you ovulated to help the spermies? I have no idea though, it seems I get it afterwards!
> 
> It's so quiet on here this eve! I'm lovely!

Why yes you are lovely  hehe 


cathgibbs said:


> Lol Tawn I'm like that I'm so excited for us to all test,I'm like a kid in a sweet shop lol
> 
> Cupcake I hols the appraisal isn't too bad for you hun :hugs: that's fair enough hun me and fletch have already started lol stupidly early for me I know but I'm dung it to keep fletch company.....so I tell myself lol
> 
> Shelbysioux I got everything x for you hun,do they know about you being pregnant? Will it be a problem?
> 
> Xxx

Haha keep telling yourself that. Just kidding. I'm telling myself that im doing it for you :dohh:


cupcake1981 said:


> Lol Cath I love that you are testing to keep fletch company!

Lies! Haha just kidding 


shelbysioux said:


> Yeah i did but I think I held it in too long it was too wet and I didn't read the instructions cos I think I'm so bad and clever at peeing on a stick hhaha xx

Hahahahaha :rofl: check your bad self! This really made me chuckle. 


maryanne67 said:


> hi every1 sorry havent been on been trying to catch up but like to read whats been said so why i don`t ask for a uick update have been catching up since page 115 i think 2 days ago was around 1150 but wwow 2nite is 1198 you chatty lot, i still have about 60 pages to go but hope to be chatting soon with you, x
> 
> cant remember whos asked coz was a good few pages back but have an appointment on 26th september to go through the post mortem of how my joshua came to be stillborn ,this has been on my mind abit as i knew it was getting close and ill probably be in emotional turmoil that day but it was my choice to take the appointment as i need to know why because as it is i just keep thinking that i caused his death and its eating away at my mind ,and i`m hoping it gives a bit of closure altho i will never forget him god rest his soul, sorry for the me post ladies am thinking of you all and reading like crazy x

Hi maryanne!! I'll be thinking of you as the day gets closer and hope the tests give you price of mind. My uncle was still born. It was 60 years ago so no tests could be done but there isn't a day goes by that my gran doesn't blame herself. So I admire you for wanting to know. 

I don't know anything about soft cups, the image I get in my head is , have you seen those bottle of optimax eye wash? You get a little eye shaped pot with them, I imagined them being like that but soft so they stick to your lady land like when you suck a cup to your face :rofl: :rofl:

Afm major cramps and soooooo much cm!! It's like iv peed myself. And boy am i hungry! I'm a big girl with a small appetite but by job have I been stuffing my face today! 

Dh is asleep next to me and I had to put my face in my pillow to stop laughing at the pee jug thing. Cheered me up loads!


----------



## fletch_W

Hi hope! So sorry for all your losses! Was just looking at your siggy. Feel free to join us :) Xxxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

In bed about to go to sleep, my head is starting to hurt cuz i'm tired but wanted to read some posts! 

All the pee talk makes me laugh lol I just use a dixie disposable cup. Use to think it was a waste that OH used those cups when we met, buh now that I use em to pee in when I test I don't mind lol

Amy and Poppy how exciting feeling baby moving must be!!

Ladies, my nipples are killing me! LOL OH and I were BDing and cuz of the position we were in my nipples are now chafed :dohh:!! I told OH this must be what my nipples will feel like one day when I'm breast feeding lol 

Anyway going to go sleep now before I pass out!

Nite nite (or i guess almost good morning to you UK ladies? It's almost 11pm where I am!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol yes Fletch I am lovely but was lonely at that point ;) x My stupid iPhone makes sooo many typos it's actually embarrassing.

Your symptoms are sounding great hun! Keep testing the line will appear soon!

Hope -so sorry for your losses, like fletch said feel free to join us we are a very welcoming thread x

Maryanne I hope you get some answers that can give you some peace at your hospital
appointment, you shouldn't blame yourself though xx

Am so tired today, got south work to get through by the end if Friday b4 I'm I'm for 2 weeks an feeling quite stressed which is unlike me!


----------



## fletch_W

Sorry you're stressed cupcake :-( but just think, two whole weeks of sun sea sand and your dh  no work no stress just relaxation and eachother. 

It made me laugh cos my mum says it all the time. 'What can I say? I'm just lovely' :haha: 

Sorry for annoying you all with symptoms I'm doing my own head in too but I feel soooooo sick this morning :-( I had toast before bed so not hungry, just really nauseous :-( gutted I can't stay and chat today :-(

Shelby hope you get the job!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave: I'm struggling keeping up with u girls. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cupcake i noticed that and thought 'hhmmmmm i think she means lonely bless her lol' awwwww jsut think of what Fletch said itll all be worth it when your on holidays!! sipping cocktails if you dont get your BFP!!! 

Woohoooo Fletch really good symptoms hunny!! Have you tested any more?? I had a minging taste in my mouth all night and today not sure if its from the nicotine patch but..................heres my test from today!! Just for you Fletch to keep you company and all that lol :wink wink: lol nothing on there at all because lets face it im only 6dpo :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath lol 6dpo and testing love it. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

I haven't tested today cos I'm not at home and don't have my hpts with me so will either test this aft it tomorrow morning xx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol im doing it to keep fletch company Cheryl and im just a poas addict :rofl: not expecting anything until 9dpo so its passing time lol this week is flying by aswell!!

I think you will be getting a BFP tomorrow hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

On they tests I didn't see anything till 11dpo. Ur a proper addict lol. Fletch well test tomoro Hun.


----------



## cathgibbs

11dpo?! Really?? on my last pregnancy i had a positive at 8DPO!! didnt see anything on a FRER until AF was due, i dont like FRER, im not going to use them any more i dont think? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I thot there was a shadow at 10dpo wait it must have been a shadow at 9dpo but a proper BFP at 10dpo.x


----------



## cathgibbs

Its a lush feeling when you see the start of a BFP isnt it? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I got a Bfp 3 days after af due but only cos I didn't have any tests til then. I'd have been 16/17dpo and that was faint but I'm guessing vhs was destined to be an mc. But Fxd I get a nice strong line in a few days. I won't be gutted if af comes. But ill be upset for dh. Cos he keeps not letting me do stuff incase I'm pg bless him x


----------



## fletch_W

Haha Cath I had a panic attack when I saw mine.. :dohh: mind you it had been almost two years since we had started ttc.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch your dh sounds like such a sweetie. X

Yeah cath when I dipped the ic in and saw a line I ran for my frer to use tht lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm so today I have cramps (but not sure if my sensitive tummy is not liking the gosh and chips we had last night!) and just had another load of super stretchy ewcm....I wish I had an opk on me as I'd test again but it was totally light last night?


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch how long have you been TTC for hun altogether??

How did you tell DH??

I didnt even realise until AF was late - done a digi and just randomly looked at it and went 'oh my frigging GOD! Pregnant 1-2 weeks!' Rung OH as he was on his way to work and said 'ummmmmmmmmm iv got something to tell you' he asked what and i said no i cant tell you lol i was afraid of what he would say but he guessed and was happy lol xxx

Cupcake since O thats all i have had is a lot of CM and i mean a LOT lol maybe its a good sign?? My OPKs are stupidly light!!

Just had a sausage roll and 2 minutes later i honestly felt like i couldnt breathe i had so much trapped gas lol the girls in work were laughing :-( it hurt lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ladies its really quiet here today :-( where is everyone? Busy day i think!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep stupidly busy day got jumped on the moment I walked in the door, then a meeting then shitty emails from people unable to get hold of me while in said meeting and doing urgent work b4 hand. 

I'm gonna hand in my notice I think, don't care if I have to go work in a shop!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol fletch I had a panic attack to him when I got my bfp even though I already knew I was preg! Think it's natural first time....was panicking about childbirth about an hour afterwards!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cupcake!!! Your better off hun atleast it will be less stressful working in a shop!! Can you work in a different office - for a different firm or something? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Gosh and chips :haha: 

We've been trying since may 2010 when we got married. Wanted kids straight away and was NTNP the whole time so was a complete and utter shock but this time it will be just sheer panic and worry I think cos of mc. 

How long have all you been trying? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol stupid iPhone!

Fletch i came off the pill Sept last year but wasn't really trying just not trying not to, and fell in June. Hoping it won't take 9 monthes again this time!

Cath I'm gobna hand in my notice I think I need a fresh start.


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi guys i finally got my results from the hospital from the cytogenetics on the last miscarriage and i just wanted to share..
for a start the baby was a boy which rules out some ppls theory of me not being able to have girls.. secondly the baby had the same genetic abnormalities as the previous miscarriage in march so we are being referred to the genetics dept for further investigations as its rare for the problem to occur oncce let alone twice (elevate levels of random translocations) anyway me and my hubby have had cytogenetics done before and nothing was found so is it possible they missed something??? my daughter emma who i lost at 14 weeks was fine though as is my son? so maybe there are few factors contrubuting to everything thing stopping me carring to term.. 

any way i am off to coventry to see a dr tomorrow who i saw before last pregnancy so i shall keep u all updated...

how is everyone doing????


----------



## AmyB1978

fletch_W said:


> Haha Cath I had a panic attack when I saw mine.. :dohh: mind you it had been almost two years since we had started ttc.

I am pretty sure that is what happened with me too when I got this BFP. A combination of sheer joy and terror. I was shaking all over when I went in to test and shaking even harder and finding it hard to breathe when the line came up dark and immediate. I am pretty sure that my reaction was due to the fact we got our BFP just shy of two months after our MC. 

I still have the stick in a plastic baggie lying on the edge of the bathroom counter. I have pictures of it but part of me feels this stupid superstition that if I get rid of it before baby comes it will jinx the pregnancy. I was going to just hold onto it but now that we are moving I have to decide if I am going to pack a peed upon stick!! :haha:


----------



## fletch_W

I want to test but only need an hour ago so would give bfn anyway. :-( I dunno if to wait for Monday it not?


----------



## fletch_W

Keep it in a memories box? I kept my mc ones. Hubby wanted me to lol. 

I think I will def panic if I get another soon xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bump, thanks for the update. I am glad you are, at least, getting some answers though I imagine that is not making things any easier. :hugs: How are you doing??

Maryanne, I am glad you will also be getting some answers soon. :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts as the day comes closer, I know it will not be an easy one. I hope you will be surrounded by supportive people at the appointment and that entire day. 

Cupcake, sorry work is so sucky, at least pretty soon you will be off relaxing and can forget all about that place!

Cath and Fletch, (and cupcake too with that extra cm) those all sound like really really good signs.... I had tons of ewcm from o through most of my first tri... I still have way more discharge down there but it seems like since 7-8weeks preg it has turned more watery and less thick/stringy. I've actually been having to wear a pantyliner to keep dry!
I also had heartburn and nausea, it was one of my first signs... I had so many signs that I was pregnant before I got my BFP, it was ridiculous!

Mrs D, I think you go on vacation today... if so, have a great time and buy the stores out!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im ok actually ive made peace with whats happened and whats going on at the mo im learning for once in my life to be patient and wit for tthe answers and results from the tests and we have decided to not try till december or at least till we get the results from the tests im hoping the dr i see tomoz will offer to help with any ivf i might need as she runs a nhs ivf clinic :) even if it means travelling 3 hrs.. also we are persuing with adoption regardless of the outcome of the tests as i feel now that ive started the process its something i want to do anyway x


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryann - sorry hun i read your post as soon as i woke up and forgot to reply to it!! I hope you get some answers really soon hun, i hope its some comfort to you!

Amy - keep it hun i would, i want to keep all my pos HPTs if this pregnancy is sucsesful i think its nice to look back on etc - it might just be me tho but keep it if you feel it will jinx stuff hun - im sure it wont tho! how long until the move now hun?

Bump - Sorry to hear about all this hun :hugs: but i bet you must be relieved something is finally being done.

Fletch - entirely up to you hun, i know to me seeing a bfn is a bit easier for me than seeing the evil nasty horrible vile cretin that is AF!! im dying to tell you to :test: :test: :test: but i know its up to you and what you feel is best hun xxxxxxxx

AFM - felt sick all mid morning - if this doesnt turn out to be a BFP i def poisoned myself with that curry lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohh .ps. Fletch OH and I have been NTNP from October - March then TTC from April - now but June-August had been wiped out cause of MTX xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I'll test in the morning. I'm feeling bloated sick and awful headache :-(


----------



## fletch_W

Oh and in Morrison's I had to go.for a poop. So embarrassing but I was almost caught short lol. Were looking good Cath! Can I take gaviscon or is that the one that's bad in pregnancy? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

just googled it and it says its safe to use hun! 

ohh no never!!? imagine someone was in the loo!! you would have had to have sneaked into the mens!! 

I know its quite promising especially you with the bloated, headaches and feeling sick! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

There was a tiny old woman outside when.is done with two walking aids cos is used disabled loo haha! I was so guilty but needs must. :haha:

Oh good I have awful heartburn right now its just all of a sudden hit me :-( 

It's not the curry. Didn't you only have a bit? And the chicken was cooked so not food poisoning.  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahahaha she might have been disabled but it was either use the disabled toilet or be mortified for life if you didnt use it haha wooopppppppsssssssssss!!

hhmmmmmmmmmmmm heartburn is a very good symptom EEeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! im excited for you to fletch hun!!

yeh just the sauce that had touched the chips - no way was i touching the chicken or any thing else! it looked foul, im secretly hoping its a good sign! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh also have you had any shooting pains in your lady garden?! Last night they were quite sharp and (TMI) the oclour of my lady garden has changed colour!? its more red!!xxx


----------



## fletch_W

They say the colour of it changing is a sign. I don't look at mine so wouldn't know lol! 

Haha oh my life! Can you imagine?! How embarrassing that would be! 

Yeah iv had a few Sharp pains but mostly on my right side like when I'm ovulation but I emulated from my left? Weird xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i dont do it often but i just managed to take a peek at it yesterday and thought 'Blimey, that looks very dark today' :rofl: 

Well i dont think you would be paying a visit to your Morrisons any time soon if it did happen hahahaha!! 

Same here hun, right side it ov but having twinges on left.....Ectopic side :-/ what you been up to today hun? im hoping to sneak off at 4.50 saves me rushing for the train and then the bus xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hello ladies!

Cath and Fletch ur symptoms sound really good! Can't wait for your BFPs!

Maryanne and Bump I hope you both find comfort in knowing what happened to your angels. Hugs! And bump, adoption is wonderful, my OH is adopted and he wouldn't be the man he is today if it wasn't for his parents that raised him and loved him.

Me and OH started NTNP in September last year when I stopped the pill. Got pregnant on the 4th cycle, and I also panicked when I saw 2 lines. I wasn't really expecting it, because we only BD'd on CD 17, and since I wasn't temping or using OPKs I figured going by cm and O pain I O'd cd 20, 3 days later. I had done a test on 11dpo (a digi) and it those words "Not Pregnant" showed up, figured I'm out! Normally get AF on 12DPO but didn't. Morning of 13 DPO after I took a shower I noticed a new stretch mark on my boob! I weighted myelf thinking maybe I gained weight?? But I did not. Though hmmm, no way I'm already out. Went to take a nap around 6pm because I was going to work the night shift and decided to check my temperature. It was very high, and I'm normally on the low side (although now I know it's always high after O until AF, but it usually drop at 12dpo for me) Suspected again, but figured no way! Went to work at 11:00pm, worked a couple of hours then decided what the hell I'll do a urine test here (so now 14dpo)! Set it up put the timer on for 3 minutes, and put a piece of paper towel on it so no one would see it. Checked it after 2:50 sec and it was BFN. Turned the timer off even thou it still had 10 seconds left, walked away. Came back 12 minutes later and saw 2 lines! Got a horribly nervous feeling in my tummy and started shaking! I got all hot and started pacing and the lab assistant asked me what is wrong. I told her I think I might be pregnant, can you take my blood?? She took it, I ran it on another stick and two lines came up again (much darker since it's higher in blood) and ran it on the instrument and got a 56 hcg. Spoke to OH on the phone buh I couldnt tell him, I felt like I was lying to him not tell him buh had to do it in person (he wasn't working at the time so he'd stay up really late when I worked nights). Left work at 7am and drove the speed limit home! (i tend to speed a little lol) stopped at the drugstore bought a "baby on board' car sign, woke him up and told him to open the gift bag. He was all confused, didn't want to open it and wanted to wait til he actually woke up but I told him he HAD to open it now. So he opened it. He's first answer was "what? are you serious? My swimmers work!" (he's always thought they didn't even though he never got tested, just something that was always in his head) buh he was half asleep too, so not the best reaction lol. 

Sigh, I hope I can see 2 lines again real soon! And get a proper reaction out of OH!

And ladies keep your fingers crossed for my bridesmaid and wife of OH's best man. She's having IVF today! She'll be on bedrest for a while after the procedure today. They've been trying for many years, she's got both tubes blocked, had cancer, and one of her kidneys sits on top of her uterus! Worst of all she's already had 4 m/c after previous IVF procedures. I hope all goes well for her, she's been through a lot!


----------



## fletch_W

Shellie what a lovely story. I love Bfp stories  

Will be thinking of your friend. Poor love. Shit happens to best of us doesn't It? :-( 

Cath I'm getting well excited but know I shouldn't lol!!


----------



## Tawn

I think you lot SHOULD get excited! I know it hurts when it doesn't pan out, but I really DO think your symptoms sound sooooo great and tbh this TTC business can suck the joy out of life and we deserve to feel the flutters of excitement for those 2 weeks hoping we are about to become mums! 

And I sure as hell know I am excited for you!!! EEKKK!! 

Lovely bfp story Shellie! You are so lucky to work in a blood lab! Test your own hcg levels and get quick results, how cool is that!?

AFM, we stopped taking the pill on Valentines Day, got pregnant the first cycle afterwards and then had 4 cycles in between the miscarriage and this bfp. I think we are pretty lucky, though. Bless you ladies that have been trying long term, you are so much stronger than I might be able to be in the same situation! :flower:


----------



## fletch_W

I just wish we could know for sure. Everyone been trying so much less than me :-( if I don't fall this time I'm gonna have hubby get some tests done. It's depressing me. 

Cath I haven't done much today. Just helped mum with her papers and magazines job. I'm just waiting for my friend to.finish work.so he can take me for our sofa  then getting our other tomorrow :yipee: were both so excited


----------



## thurl30

Hi ya ladies :wave:

I'm sorry I haven't been around, I'm having a really rubbish time at the moment, but I won't go in to detail and be all miserable :haha: I just wanted to say hello and hope everyone is doing ok, I will be back to chat properly as soon as I can xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone, quiet on here today!

Amy I still have my bfp test from our angel, with our scan pictures....that baby will always be first so I will always keep it to remember how happy i was and how much I loved it from the moment I knew it was there.

Fletch your symptoms actually sound amazing hun....are you testing tomo did you say?

Cath did you leave early? Did you say you were seeing sick?

I've had proper stomach cramps all day today (which is a sign at 3dpo according to my ticker), although not sure what's it means? Uterine lining thickening or sonething maybe? Wheres bailey and tawn and Their encyclopaedic knowledge when i need them!
Who knows. I also had lots of ewcm this am and am shattered tonight.....not sure if any of this means anything but I'm not getting my hopes up that's for sure! 

Cheryl how you doing today?

Tawn, Shelby and bailey where are you gals?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn you are here!

Why might I have tummy cramps today? How are you today hun?

Hi Thurl! :wave:, are you ok hun, we are here if you need to talk xx


----------



## Poppy84

Thinking if u thurl xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hiya cupcake and thurs! I dunno. I might hold out for af. I'm at my mums this weekend so will leave my tests at home. 

I'm badly cramping too. And have a shooting pain in my left jeb. :holly: if these aren't preg symptoms ill be highly confused as to why I'm feeling like this xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooooo fletch I can't wait for u to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my BFP 9dpo with fmu and again in the afternoon


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch I'll be very surprised if you are not preg!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm watching the one born from the other night....


----------



## jammers77

lol You ladies are so great. I just spent almost an hour reading over several pages. Do you mind if I join in?

I know cath and Shelby already! *waves*

I had an ectopic (surprise pregnancy) in May and had methotrexate. We have started TTC this cycle, but I ended up having a nasty flare-up of costochondritis (chronic pain in the cartilage around the sternum) this month, and also my ovulation is questionable (no doubt because of pain and stress), so we didn't get to BD in a very strategic pattern. We BD on Day 15 and 17, and FF thinks I O'd on Day 18. Day 17 showed my cervix closed, so I likely didn't have a sperm meet egg from that one.

I'm either 5 or 6dpo. Really the only symptom I've had is sore boobs, which isn't unusual. But on reading some of your posts, I had quite a day yesterday when I had to use to toilet 4 times in that many hours. Nothing bad to eat, haven't been constipated, and it wasn't diarrhea, but just kind of loose. Probably just a fluke, but seeing your posts about that made me curious.

I won't be testing till Monday. I only have 4 tests (I know--I'm a slacker! LOL), so I'll be testing every other day till AF is due to arrive. In the past I tested as early as 10dpo and got a faint but noticeable pink line, so I'm hoping that 9dpo will not be too early.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey jammers how you doing hun??? Glad your here,you never know hun all it takes is one spermie to get to that egg!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey jammers, welcome!

Sorry for your loss, but you will love this thread. Fingers crossed you might have caught an egg this month! X


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone! Had a busy day today so not had chance to bnb at work :(

Fletch your symptoms do sound really good! Fingers crossed for you that all your 'jeb pains' mean a fat bfp for you!

Same for you Cupcake, my cramps started at 3-4 dpo and it was a definite wierd one for me as I have never had that! FX! 

Your sicky feelings sound good too Cath, I had 2 days of nausea in the 2ww but nothing since - cue frantic googling of when morning sickness is meant to start! It can only be a good sign though.

Tawn, Thurl, Shellie, Poppy and everyone else hope you are all ok, and welcome Jammers!! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Oh by the way, I got the job!! :happydance::dance: too much good news in a week! :headspin: If I wasn't pregnant I would be getting :drunk: but will celebrate with a Horlicks instead :D


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby nice to see you! :wave:

I've never had random Cramping after ov b4 so who knows!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey congrats!!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Cupcake, and fingers crossed!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Congratulations lovely!!!! Enjoy your horlicks,you can celebrate in 9 months time Woohooo

Cupcake I had some weird cramps pressure at 3/4dpo  
Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I really hope i can get on bnb when on holiday to see these BFPs come rolling in and brilliant scan news!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just did an opk to check the cramps and ewcm weren't ovulation related but totally negative but for a tiny shadow!


----------



## jammers77

Congrats on the job, shelby!! FXd for you, cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## cathgibbs

In bed Cupcake,feeling so sick watching eastenders it bores the life out of me!!!! I watch it for the sake of watching it lol what you up to hun how's the cramps xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm exactly the same hun watch out of habit rather than enjoyment! Gonna go to bed in a mo I'm sooooo tired. Cramps are still here, have been all day...I wish I knew what they were. Sorry you are feeling sick hun, hopefully it's a good sign x


----------



## cathgibbs

It's so boring and repetitive isn't it!!! I think its a good sign hun,cramps so soon after O are good signs!!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Really? I'd just love to know why I have them and what's causing then!

Yeah I'm so over the whose Kay sleeping story line!


----------



## cupcake1981

Really...why am I getting them...? Confused. 

I'm so over the whose cat sleeping with storyline!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm I thought my post didn't work so posted again!


----------



## jammers77

At 5 or 6dpo. Girls, has anyone else had any pain in their bum near the tailbone....it's even achy in my right cheek near the tailbone? I also am having some right sided cramping and have that feeling like I'm about to start. Sooo trying not to think about it, because it might just be nothing at all. Then I also worry about another ectopic, too. Argh. I think I need to just need to forget about it for the next few days.


----------



## Poppy84

Welcome jammers.
So sorry for ur loses :-( but u have def come to the right place. Everyone in this thread is lovely and very supportive

Ps- I think kat is either sleeping with dot cotton or wellard the dog!


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all well!!

Welcome Jammers! Hope you like it here, we are all really friendly lol!!

Shelby congrats on the job too hun thats awesome!!! 

Sorry I havent got chance to catch up with everyone properly, I have had such a busy day and I am shattered, but just wanted to say that cramping, loos bms or constipation (in fact any odd change in bms), headaches and dizziness, queasiness, increase in cm, twinges or flutters and full achey uterus are all excellent symptoms when you are all so early after O!!! Fletch, cath and cupcake, jammers too by the sounds of it, you are all sounding like you will be getting BFPs soon!! Cupcake cramps this early after O are caused by the increase in progesterone created by the corpus luteum. The progesterone begins to prepare the uterus for implantation and pregnancy. Hope that helps you feel less confused!!

Hope everyone else is well and sorry again for the short post, gotta get my ass into bed as I am shattered!! Will catch up properly tomorrow!

Night chicas!


----------



## fletch_W

jammers77 said:


> lol You ladies are so great. I just spent almost an hour reading over several pages. Do you mind if I join in?
> 
> I know cath and Shelby already! *waves*
> 
> I had an ectopic (surprise pregnancy) in May and had methotrexate. We have started TTC this cycle, but I ended up having a nasty flare-up of costochondritis (chronic pain in the cartilage around the sternum) this month, and also my ovulation is questionable (no doubt because of pain and stress), so we didn't get to BD in a very strategic pattern. We BD on Day 15 and 17, and FF thinks I O'd on Day 18. Day 17 showed my cervix closed, so I likely didn't have a sperm meet egg from that one.
> 
> I'm either 5 or 6dpo. Really the only symptom I've had is sore boobs, which isn't unusual. But on reading some of your posts, I had quite a day yesterday when I had to use to toilet 4 times in that many hours. Nothing bad to eat, haven't been constipated, and it wasn't diarrhea, but just kind of loose. Probably just a fluke, but seeing your posts about that made me curious.
> 
> I won't be testing till Monday. I only have 4 tests (I know--I'm a slacker! LOL), so I'll be testing every other day till AF is due to arrive. In the past I tested as early as 10dpo and got a faint but noticeable pink line, so I'm hoping that 9dpo will not be too early.

hello there! Welcome to.the best thread on bnb  p.s get a ticker so we can keep up.


shelbysioux said:


> Oh by the way, I got the job!! :happydance::dance: too much good news in a week! :headspin: If I wasn't pregnant I would be getting :drunk: but will celebrate with a Horlicks instead :D

:yahoo: :yahoo: well done you Shelby!!! Soo happy for you hunny. 


cupcake1981 said:


> I really hope i can get on bnb when on holiday to see these BFPs come rolling in and brilliant scan news!

You will be missed for sure!! I really hope I bring you good news! 


Poppy84 said:


> Welcome jammers.
> So sorry for ur loses :-( but u have def come to the right place. Everyone in this thread is lovely and very supportive
> 
> Ps- I think kat is either sleeping with dot cotton or wellard the dog!

I don't watch soaps but this made me chuckle! 

We got our 3 seater and decided not to get the 2 seater. Cos its huge lol. 

I have had heartburn all day :-( and cramps but not af cramps. Sorry I'm gonna stop symptom spotting cos I feel like I'm doing your heads in as muxh as I'm doing my own in. 

Off to bed now. The last supper with my baby brother tomorrow :-( I'm so not looking foreard to saying goodbye on sat :-( 

Night night girls Xxxx


----------



## jammers77

A ticker only causes me confusion. My cycles are always different each month (usually 29 days but has been as low as 26 and as high as 42--my body's really sensitive to stress), so I can't predict how long my cycle will be. This month I don't even know when I O'd for sure. I'm either 5 or 6dpo today. So confusing and frustrating. :( Doggone stress threw my temps and ovulation.

Don't worry; I'll always post where I'm at. And people can also look at my chart in my siggy. I update it daily--only this month I was sick so much and didn't temp on a couple of days.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> Can't wait to be back with real internet connection, but for now a quick check-in every now and then is all I can manage. I hate being the one to just jump on and tell you about me then jump off, but I just can't catch up til I get home on Friday night :( Sorry!
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> AF arrived on Friday, so I think I just give up. I need to focus on losing some weight and feeling better about myself, and maybe have some grief counselling, as I've realised that each month when AF arrives I seem to re-live the pain of my losses over again, and I just can't move on. I thought getting pg again quick would fix it but it's just not happening that way for us, so I need to be healthy about finding another solution. Next month's AF is going to be particularly hard to cope with too as it'll be closely followed by our first angel's due date.
> 
> Has anyone had counselling for their loss/losses?
> 
> Missing you all and will need a big catch-up when I'm back! x

I feel like you're telling my story! Wow...i feel the way you feel...i've not done counseling yet because i'm still in denial and hoping i'll just feel better soon...so far not happening. Hugs to you girl...and hopefully we get our rainbows SOON!!! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

That makes sense. Those charts confuse me. I'll have to learn about them one day. Opks are confusing enough lol. So how long is your lutheal phase cos I heard that never changes..


----------



## ShellieLabTek

jammers77 said:


> A ticker only causes me confusion. My cycles are always different each month (usually 29 days but has been as low as 26 and as high as 42--my body's really sensitive to stress), so I can't predict how long my cycle will be. This month I don't even know when I O'd for sure. I'm either 5 or 6dpo today. So confusing and frustrating. :( Doggone stress threw my temps and ovulation.
> 
> Don't worry; I'll always post where I'm at. And people can also look at my chart in my siggy. I update it daily--only this month I was sick so much and didn't temp on a couple of days.

Hi Jammers! Welcome! I know what you mean about cycles changing, it can be very fustrating. Since my m/c in March I've had cycles varying fron 29 - 50 days! My last one was 29 days so I really hope it'll stay around that. Keeping fx you caught your eggie! I think you've done well with your chart! From looking at your temps looks like u O'd on CD 17 :)

AFM, no BDing today, but since I'm not fertile yet it's ok. OH was worn out from work and BDing last night (apparently I'm much more frisky when I've been drinking then when I'm sober LOL what can i say alcohol makes me horny lol). I told him it was ok, but if it was that time of the month to make babies and he said no to BDing, then I might be a little upset. We talked a bit about it and it seems like he's a little more open to knowing its that time (I guess because it's taking longer then we thought) and that I need to let him know but without actually saying it, since he thinks it'll still affect his ability to 'finish'. Like when we were watching 'what to expect when ur expecting' the other day (sorry for giving out movie details!) in the one scene where one of the ladies littlerally has an app alarm going off to tell them its baby making time OH said he never, ever wants me to do that! I then proceeded to tell him I have an app lol but don't worry there's no alarm lol

Right now I'm trying to keep myself from falling out of bed as OH is fast asleep and has taken over the bed. But I feel bad making him turn back to his side since I wake him up with my snoring often. Yay he just turned himself :) lol goodnight! Morning to the UK girls! I wish we were all in the same time zone!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies sorry I've not been on much just been so busy...x

Welcome jammers to the best thread on the site Hun...x

I hav a long day ahead so prob won't be on till tomoro ladies have a gd day and I hope to see some BFPs very soon xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey is that what it is? I thought it might be....do you get that whether you caught an egg or not? Really trying not to get my hopes up......hope you are ok hub and not doing too much!

Fletch are you testing today???

Cheryl hows the ms been last couple of days?

Mrs d I saw you lurking yesterday hope you are enjoying your trip and are wiping the ships out!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake the ms is still here not as bad as it was but still here... I just kno the next day I hav a good day I'm going to eat like a pig lol. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw i asked dr google....won't get my hopes up yet!


----------



## AmyB1978

Jammers, welcome, this truly is the best thread!!

Shelby, double super CONGRATS! What a great week for you!

Cath, Fletch, and now Cupcake... all good signs... fxd there are three more BFP in here soon!!!! I am getting so excited for you to test (even though I forced myself to wait until AF was either a day late or a day away, my cycle was still off from the MC.)

Cupcake and Mrs D, hope you enjoy your very well deserved time away!!!

Tawn, hope you are doing well. And I imagine you will notice I am up in the middle of the night, you usually do and worry about me being up! Don't worry, I do go to sleep much earlier it is just I typically wake up having to wee and then baby makes me so sick/uncomfortable I have a hard time getting back to sleep so I lie on the couch and catch up with you ladies! 

Sorry if I am missing anyone, I am sure I am, I don't know how ladies can remember everything that goes on here!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all ladies! 

How are we all?

cheryl im glad MS is easing up hun and i agree ....eat like a pig lol!!! I do now lol 

Amy hows the house coming along hun?

Cupcake any new symptoms?

Fletch dont think your doing our heads in - we all love hearing about symptoms especially me!! we can compare!! and have you tested this morn?

Tawn how you doing lovely?? any more MS? have you had date of your scan yet?

Bailey i hope you have managed to catch up on sleep hun - take it easy lovely.

Shelby i hope there is no apple bobbing going on after your Horlicks last night  when do you start the job hun?

Hey Thurl i hope everything is going ok with you :hugs:

Shellie hey hun, your cycles are really long hun i feel for you - i would be pulling my hair out by now!!

AFM - felt soooooooooo sick last night but now im wondering if its in my head - boobs not sure - nips are a bit sensitive, stomach is growling like a mad dog and i had the most stupid dream last night about mice the size of ferrets chasing after a gigantic spider in my living room.................WEIRD!! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath I had a very vivid dream last night to! Felt a little queasy today but it's probably in my head, and cramps are not really happening today soo it was probably the 'gosh' and chips!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wow ladies your symptoms sound really good! I hope they are true BFP symptoms and not in ur head (knows I've done that!)

Amy hope baby let you go back to sleep! I think we're closer in time? If I remember correctly you are an hour behind me? It's just after 5:30am where I am right now!

Cheryl glad ur ms is getting better! Slowly but surely. And of course u have the best excuse to eat like a pig lol

Cath, yes the long cycles have been very annoying. My first two cycles off the pill were about 37 days (but it's normal to be a little messed up after the pill), but after my 3rd I was at around 30. Since my last cycle was 29 days I hope it means I am truly back to normal after m/c. I was on birth control for a few years because I would always spot really bad when I ovulated but I'm sure they were about 30 days before i was ever on the pill. It's only because of this one odd cycle that sticks in my mind when I was with my ex that I even remember that. I normally always got my period around the 20th. We only used condoms and I remember being two weeks late and he was flipping out convinced I was pregnant even thou every test I did was BFN (this was when I discovered how expensive tests were!), and he told me if I was he was gonna jump off a bridge (and he wasn't kidding!!!!!). He went off to LA for a month, I got AF, and then when he came back he took me out for my birthday dinner and broke up with me. Nice, right?? I donno why I let him play around with my head for so long. We split when I was 19, but we had this weird relationship until I met OH when I was 25. I think he just wanted to keep me around for whenever he was bored or couldnt find anybody better, and he didn't want to date me but didn't like when I was dating other people! At the time I didn't think I could find anyone at all and he was the best i could do. Glad OH opened my eyes to what a REAL man is like!!!! Sorry I totally got off topic LOL


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning everyone!

Fletch and Cath have you tested this morning?!

Cupcake are you still having the cramps? Mine felt like mild period pains and some shooting pains aswell.

Cheryl get stuffing your face! Do you think you might have lost a bit of weight with not eating since you've had the ms?

Poppy I totally agree that Kat from Eastenders could be :sex: roly the poodle or getting hot and heavy with the queen vic bust and I couldn't care less! They have dragged it out for so long!!

Amy thanks for the congratsto show when we are miserable and nothing's going right that sometimes things can do! :happydance:

Shellie it would seem you're not alone with your dh being put off when he knows it's the 'right time', myself and Cupcake have had that problem too. If you think about it it's like stage fright isn't it lol, men are funny :)

Morning to Mrs Duck and Bailey and everyone else! AFM I'm going for lunch today with 2 girls I haven't seen since high school (20 years for me!) so I'm excited, hope everyone has a good day! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh i tested this AM but BFN its still only 7dpo lol!

Ohhhh have fun hun! i love meeting old friends i bet you wont stop talking!!!! I agree with the Kat story line - way too long and way too stupid its just a boring story line! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Bfn for me too. Holding out for af now. Is rather see af than another bfn :-( sorry for selfish post Im out all day so just a quicky xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Well I think Autumn is deffo here, I have had to put the heating on and its so cold and windy outside, ironically its also glorious sunshine and clear skies but so cold!!

Shellie - awwww I am so glad you met your OH, its amzing how some men can make us women feel like we arent worthy when we are!!! 

Amy - aw bless baby for keeping you awake, I thought I'd end up awake all night last night,I just could not get confortable!! By :holly: are huge now and so sore, plus I felt like I needed to pee permanently so no matter which way I lay somewhere hurt!! Thankfully the exhaustion kicked in and I nodded off only for OH to wake me up going to the loo instead doh!!

Tww ladies - any more lovely symptoms? Cupcake - I dont know what dr google said about those cramps but from what I read you release progesterone when you O which is what can cause moodiness and O cramps etc, then when the egg is fertilised the corpus luteum continues to release progesterone which can lead to all the other symptoms like cramps, twinges, flutters etc until implantation and then the symptoms increase to stuff like queasiness, vivid dreams, dizziness, constipation and diarrhea......or thats what I have taken from what I have read, so fingers crossed in the next few days you start to get some of the other symptoms which will indicate implantation!!!

Whats everyone up to today? I am having a lazy day....well I am actually cleaning the whole house and watching tv and bnbing in between chores lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww fletch I am really really hoping that you get that BFP you deserve, and all you other ladies, and if you feel you need to wait for AF we all totally understand hun. I kept putting off testing too remember hun, I didnt test until 12dpo coz I was too scared to see a BFN.

And Cath - 7dpo is sooo early too, keep the faith!

PMA ladies!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - glad you are feeling a bit better, cant wait for the day you do feel well enough to pig out and tell us all what you eat lol!! Hope you dont have too busy a day today, rest when you can hun xxx

Tawn - how are you feeling at the mo hun? Anymore gagging?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Bailey!!

yeh im ok hun i know its mega early - i had a bfo at 8dpo last time so im expecting to see one tomorrow lol if i dont ill be ok, ill be ok with a bfn this month as i can enjoy the holiday a bit more then!! 

Autumn is def coming hun its bitterly cold in the mornings i love it!!

What you got plnned today? how you feeling?

My stomach is grumbling so loud people are looking at me stupid in work xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just cleaning my house and doing nothing is my plan for the day.....my df is at work, parents are away on holiday and all my friends tend to work fridays so I'm just chilling lol! Plus I'm on a 12 hour shift tomorrow so resting up and a nice early night ready for tomorrow will be good for me!

Have you got an exciting weekend planned? 

Its good to be able to see a good side to a BFN hun coz then you wont be disappointed if it is......but your symptoms do all sound realy good!! Have you got anything you can snack on in work lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Def chill out today hun if you got a 12 hour shift tomorrow!!! you will be bamboozled otherwise!! watch loads of films and just munch :-D how long till your scan now hun???

well iv had a banana and a packet of crips - i got a massive tub of pasta for lunch so hopefully that should shut my gut up lol i had this the first time i was pregnant but not until 5 weeks cause OH would tell me to go and eat something as it was so loud but it would happen after eating a big meal! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hello lovelies!

I have been catching up on my phone spying on you ladies all morning but I decided to pop onto the computer for a proper catch up (bnb always loses long posts on my phone, so annoying!)

Welcome jammers! I am so sorry for your loss, and the fear that comes with an ectopic hun--I totally understand as I had one myself back in March. Your symptoms sound great and I really hope you get a bfp and find your bean in the right place this time! :hugs:

Fletch, it is still sooooooo early! Plenty of time for that bfp hun :hugs: How long is your luteal phase usually? I sincerely believe that your symptoms just sound too good to be a bfn! Fingers tightly crossed for you hun!

Shelby, congrats on the job! Whahoo! What an amazing week for you hun!

Cath, I swear, your symptoms sound spot on as well! I am loving you testing every day, but I am going to make a BFP predication of 10DPO because your eggy needs those 2 extra days to make it alllll the way to the uterus this time! WHOOP WHOOP! 

Cheryl, try not to work to hard hun! 

Amy, I do worry about you being up in the middle of the night! LOL, hope the baby let you rest some more last night hun!

Bailey, that does NOT sound like a lazy day! LOL! If you slept so poorly last night, a lazy day would include a duvet and naps on the sofa in front of the tv my dear! Hahah. I am soooo excited for your scan next week! EEK! Do you have to pay for a piccy?

Shellie, it sounds like your OH is exactly the man you needed hun! So glad you two found each other! And glad to hear your cycles are settling down, hopefully for good!

Cupcake, did you say that today is your last day of work before you are off for 2 weeks? If so, HAPPY LAST DAY HUN! With all the BS you've been dealing with at work, I am so happy you have a chance to escape and enjoy some quality time with your DH! Plus, your strange cramps are such a great sign! Anything out of the ordinary is a symptom, in my opinion! Fx'd!!!

Hiii everyone else! Sorry if I missed anyone, I seriously think I have "preggo brain" this week. F'ing exhausted lol! I have napped almost every day this week, and that is sooo not like me! Plus I have been going to bed at 9pm latest as I have been going to bed right after stepson and with DH (who has to get up at 4:30am--I don't have such a great excuse for crashing so early! :haha:)

And I finally got my scan letter through today! Quite disappointed that it is 4 weeks from today, on the 12th of October! That seems like agggeeesss away! :brat: lol! Plus, I might have to change it as DH won't be able to make it/drive me as it conflicts with his work schedule, and it will take way too long to get to the hospital by bus from where we live (at least an hour and a half and I have to get stepson off to school in the morning) So that might change, but I hope it won't be any later as I will already be 12+6 on that date and I don't think they can do the nuchal test much past 13 weeks? 

Hmmm guess we will have to see!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Tawn!! Glad you are doing well hun!! I am still taking naps all the time too....I make myself laugh coz I keep saying to df that I dont feel pregnant anymore and he's like "You nap almost everyday, you are always in bed by 11pm (which is early seen as sometimes I work til 10pm!!), you always whinge your :holly: are sore (any excuse to use that smiley haha!!) and you pee about ten times a night!!" haha :rofl: and he's right!! Maybe I am just so used to all that now that it feels like the norm!! I think its more that my emotions seem to be more under control now, I dont feel as hormonal which I'm hoping is the placenta taking over!
Its weird that you get your scan in a letter through the post, where I am you have to phone them up and pick your slot when you want it! Hence why mine is Thursday when it could have been Tuesday, my mum is insisting I wait for her to fly back from holiday so she can be there!! Deffo phone up and see if you can have it any earlier, and mention the nuchal test I'm not having that done so it doesnt matter for me. 

Cath - Its 6 more sleeps!!! Thursday at 12.30 I cannot wait anymore!! I am sure these next few days will fly by, and be prepared for my positivity to have vanished by Wednesday evening and me being manically panicking lol!! 
The hunger thing is yet another good sign, surely you must be getting a BFP!!! Try drinking some water though Cath coz they say that sometimes thirst can feel like hunger.....although with your growling stomach I doubt it :rofl:


----------



## AmyB1978

Shellie, you are right, I am an hour behind you, Good memory!

Cath, house is coming along, as far as we know, thanks for asking! Closing it still set for the 28th, I don't think it will change at this point, and we are planning to move on the 29th. Packing is in the very beginning stages and DH (and me if I have the energy, I have to work Saturday) is going to start doing more this weekend. We now only have this weekend and next before the weekend of the move is here! I have taken off the 28th for closing and then I usually have Mondays off as well so I am pretty sure I will have a 4 day weekend the weekend of the move, which is good. I am planning on going over to the house after we close and bringing some clothes and such and getting those put away and taking a look to see if anything needs cleaned up before we move the rest in. Having four days off, I can have time to unpack and rest! It's kind of funny, I am usually so "get things done now" and since I have been preggo and exhausted with this move I am rather nonchalant about it and figure that it will get done.


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: yep this time it WILL make it to my Uterus!!! If not i will be pissed off :rofl: damned eggs!!!! 

Oohhhh yay!! i know it seems like ages away but it will soon pass hun!! ummmm can they do it a couple of days earlier??

Awww Bailey it will only be normal fopr your PMA to vanish come Wednesday hun BUT there will be no need to as baby will be nice and snug and will be a lovely sight to see with HB bu bu bu bumping away!!!! 

Amy make sure you dont wear yourself out by packing hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I really hope so....I dont even know if you get to hear the heartbeat at ultrasound scans or whether they just see it and get its rate on the monitor!

I have just spent the last hour or so hoovering the stairs, sorting out laundry and general cleaning and now I give up!!! My house is mainly tidy! Just some more laundry to put away but that can wait. And the back yard needs cleaning and jet washing so thats df's job seen as he says he was "hoovering the stairs tomorrow".....as we all know ladies tomorrow never comes because he's been saying that since Sunday!!!

Ooh Amy how exciting!! I bet you cant wait to get in there!! I wish we could get our own house but its just rubbish the housing market for first time buyers over here at the mo. But thats ok coz I do love our little rented house, just wish our landlady would let us decorate, I reckon we should just do it, what can she do if it looks nicer lol!!
Although that would again require my df getting off his lazy bum!!
Do you need to decorate your new house or is it all ready for you?

Cath - hows the stomach growls lol!! Did the pasta help?

How's everyone else's day going?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh let me know if you get to hear it or not hun! Will you be getting a Dopler??You bloody make sure he does do it, after everything you have done today its the least he can do!!!! men are bloody useless most of the time!!!! 

well they disapeared after the pasta but now i just feel sick and can taste bile so im hoping a banana will help............oops spoke to soon it just made a growl lmfao!! xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Well ladies took me all nite to catch up as i couldnt sleep but i will never leave it too long again to check in lol but i do have company again tonite n just hope she doesnt stay too late its only my beeterware agwnt but she comes in has a cuppa then wont shift off the settee just hope she maybe has to be up early n goes quicker i would much rather be on here chatting
jammers welcome but sorry for your loss fxd crossed for symptoms turning to bfp x
Fletch sounds like you have good symptoms fxd for you dont blame you for waiting to see if af turns up rather thanseeing bfn x
Cheryl poor you with the ms sounds like its been bad but maybe eazing off x
Shelby gutted i missed your bfp hun but Big Congratulations x
Cath fxd hun when u posted ur test pic on 6dpo i thought i saw a line mind it was like 4.30am so was starting toget sore eyes but i know 6dpo is way too early x
Mrsd so glad u up n about more n sleeping better roll on your treatment so u can move onto showers n ttc x
shellie hope you get bfp thia cycle and that ur cycle lengths back to normal x
Tawn scan booked yey but boo to so far away altho it will pass in a flash if you cant get it changed x
Bailey so glad u came back if u need them naps take them while u can once hobbit is here you wont get much sleep for a while x
Amyb wooo moving date set but do let oh do as much of the packing as you can growing a bubs is hard work aswell good luck for finding out gender at your scan x
Bailey good luck on your scan too but no doubt will be saying it again nearer the day x
leinzle hi cant remember wot u posted but didnt wanna forget to say hi x
Ttcbabyisom so sorry hun for your chemical ttc can be so cruel x
right if i have missed any1 apologies i have rad so much stuff and am tired from not much sleep last nite but hi if i missed anyone x
Just remembered Bump hi is good u got results from mc hopefully that information can be put to good use to get ur rainbow baby x
afm cd 18 dont know if i have or will ov this month dont temp coz never sleep very good n always forget before i get out of bed usually ov cd16/17 but cbfm was saying high instead of peak those 2days and is high again today just hope its been too dilute wee as have waited till i was bustin. Going now as my battery just about flat x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, you and your growly stomach cath!! Yeah I will be on amazon straight after the scan buying a doppler lol. I cant bring myself to buy it before the scan though......I just thought that if I couldnt find the heartbeat it would freak me out!


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> Amy make sure you dont wear yourself out by packing hun xxxxxxxx

Too funny you should say this... I was just looking around at all that needs done (and it really isn't THAT much but my OCD/need to get stuff done NOW mind is freaking out a little bit) and got a bit overwhelmed. Then my body was like, who cares, you aren't doing it. I feel bad but I am pretty sure I am going to make DH do the majority, if not all, of the packing. I am just too exhausted between work and baby growing. 

I am feeling incredibly sick this morning and just want to go back to bed.. but need to leave for work in a few minutes. :dohh:

Hope everyone has a good day!:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Amy just rest and relax hun!

I have just treated myself to American Pie Reunion off my Virgin Tivo, I love the American Pie films and wanted to see this at the cinema but didnt get to see it!


----------



## jammers77

fletch_W said:


> That makes sense. Those charts confuse me. I'll have to learn about them one day. Opks are confusing enough lol. So how long is your lutheal phase cos I heard that never changes..

Since the ectopic, my luteal phase was shorter at first (only 11 days). But my last cycle was a 15 day LP.



ShellieLabTek said:

> Hi Jammers! Welcome! I know what you mean about cycles changing, it can be very fustrating. Since my m/c in March I've had cycles varying fron 29 - 50 days! My last one was 29 days so I really hope it'll stay around that. Keeping fx you caught your eggie! I think you've done well with your chart! From looking at your temps looks like u O'd on CD 17

I think CD 17, too. I'm hoping so, because that'll mean one day less that I'll have to wait to test. lol

You're poor OH, Shellie.:rofl: Poor dude's really feeling the pressure, isn't he? lol Well, hopefully you'll catch that egg this cycle!! FXd for you!

Cath, I had insane dreams all night long last night. Each one kept waking me up.:dohh: The last one I dreamed that I was trying to pick out which college classes I wanted to take, and I had to bring a little 18mo old baby with me (which was not either of the two boys that I have now). I was carrying a drum with me (think snare drum covered with PAPER--I know, weird). The drum had a toothpick in it, and I was talking to my mom by putting the toothpick in my ear and listening through the drum. Totally dumb. I don't have crazy dreams too often, but when I do, I usually have them all through the night like I did last night. Aggravating!

fletch, hang in there. We're all cheering for you!!

Tawn, you are so allowed pregnancy brain! Glad you have a scan scheduled--the time will go by fast, I promise!

bailey, keep harping on him. He'll have to give in eventually. lol

maryanne, pulling for you that you can catch that egg!

AmyB, sorry you're feeling sick. I remember those days of trying to work (I taught in an elementary school) while nauseous. Not fun at all.

AFM, I'm now 7dpo (6 according to FF), and I woke up with sore tatas. They're now ok. Like I said, crazy dreams all night. My belly this morning is not feeling so hot--I have that grouchy feeling like I'm going to have diarrhea, but my BM this morning showed signs of constipation. My back is achy like I need a good massage, and my lower abdomen is a little achy too like it's gearing up for AF. No globs of CM or anything like that--just the usual stuff that I always get around this time of the month. My symptoms are not anything that I find suspicious at all, but we'll see how next week goes. Going to test on Monday, which I'm sure will be a BFN, but I don't think I can wait any longer than that. lol Then I'll test every other day till AF comes. I doubt I caught it this month with only one BD two days before O, but we always have next month.:thumbup:


----------



## fletch_W

https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/IMAG1316.jpg

The nhs know how to ruin your day don't they??? I just got home to this!! I'm sat here balling my eyes out. I'm registered by my gp as having had an mc! 

Just off back to catch up xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww fletch I am so sorry hun, how upsetting!!


----------



## fletch_W

It's going in my keepsake box. :-( 

Ooh on a good note! You know when your opks are faint and they dry? And you can still see the line? My hpt from this morning looks like that. I tried to take a pic. It's the bottom one. 
https://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz49/no-fish-noddy/IMAG1323.jpg


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun i cant look at your pics as im on my pc in work but will check it when i finish, how you feeling? Other than upset because of the stupid hospital?? they really need to update records, twice i had the midwife call me after the mc and ep so know i have her mobile number to ring her instead when im pregnant.

Sorry to moan girls but im feeling so sick yet again, i feel like my body is playing a trick on me and unless i get my bfp i wont believe its pregnancy related nausea :-( im having a proper shit day in work as well and all i want is a drink and a cigarette :-(

Hope everyone else is having a better day xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw babe I hope you get your dominoes to cheer you up  
I know I feel the same. I have heartburn again. I'm really hoping it is a Bfp. Hubby went fishing this aft so can mega surprise him when he's back if I am :wohoo:

Paul's aunt is a midwife but not at the hosp I want. Do u think if I ring her when I'm preg she will be my.midwife? Cos at docs you can't choose can you? I hope so she's the best! 

I'm okay now. It's in my baby keepsake for my rainbow so its out of sight out of mind  

How are the rest of you ladies? How were your days? I hope our preg ladies are relaxing!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Can you ring her when your preg to ask her? ( i know you dont want anyone knowing but technically its confidentiallity so she cant tell ;-) ) you might have to go with the one your Dr referrs you to as thats your local midwife? your midwife wont be with you in labour though it will be a midwife at the hosp so Pauls aunt maybe your MW during labour!! ahhhh hun that will be a fab suprise!! he will be over the moon!!! 

I would like to suprise my OH but he sid this time he wants to be there when I test (he doesnt know im a POAS addict :rofl: ) but i would love to suprise him, i was gonna send a pic of the test to moonpig and get a card with the pic on the inside - on the outside of the card i would want it to be SUPRISE....open me up....... then the scan pic inside  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh p.s i am getting my Dominos  I txt Nicky and said 'oohhhh im so looking forward to food tonight!!' and he txt back 'no wonder why your looking forward to it...im paying!!' so i guess he has seen Facebook :rofl: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha! I loved it. Glad he got your hint :haha: 

Aw Cath that sounds so lovely. You should do that to your parents or in laws? It's such a cute idea.


----------



## Tawn

OMG Cath, you just made me crave dominos pizza so bad it is all I can think about!!!!!!!! OOOOOHHHH that sucks because the closest dominos is 20 mins away from us :( Seriously desperate now though, baby want pizza! :rofl:

I've been trying to eat pretty healthy this pregnancy (I like my fresh food, fruit and veg anyway so it's not too difficult), so I guess I wouldn't feel too guilty if I made DH go get some......right? 

Plus I have lost 8lbs so far since being preggers??!?!?! so I can tell him me and the bubba need to put on weight! LOL


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

When I got my first BFP my df was there (not when I actually peed of course lol) but this time my POAS addiction had begun so he was still asleep. I ran into he room and waved it in front of his face saying "LOOK LOOK" he didnt respond very well, I think he said "Oh great" and thats it so my advice is to either do it with him there, or make sure he's awake/in a good mood when you surprise him coz I was gutted with his lack lustre response!!

I really hope all these sickly feelings and heartburn and stuff are brilliant signs and you get your BFPs ladies, its all sounding so good!!

Glad he got your hint Cath - I am tempted by dominoes tonight myself. I'm pissed at df, he's ignoring my texts. I know he's probably busy at work but I'm sure he's managed to get time to go for a fag but hasnt had time to text me! He normally has a break at 2pm but not heard or seen him so I guess not. And he'll be at work til about 11pm so I am thinking sod it, I'll buy myself a pizza an he can buggar off lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yes Tawn you can eat pizza!! And they deliver for free if you order online!!

Eating what you want isnt a bad thing hun as long as you have a balanced diet. 

I might get one but I dont know, not hungry right at the mo.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Fletch, look at what they sent as a sign that you'll be needing it soon for rainbow baby! I have 3 or 4 of those bottles sitting in my closet. They came for free with the maternity clothes I bought but never wore :( I thought about returning the clothes after the m/c but OH said it was up to me, but he thinks I should keep it cause I will eventually need it :)

And all this talk about pizza is making me want some. But we're having steak for dinner tonight that OH has marinating in the fridge. Luckily my dad works at a slaughter house so we get lots of meat for free! 

Tawn my mum lost weight when she was pregnant with me. I made her so sick her whole entire pregnancy!!! I have a feeling when i'm pregnant again I will suffer the same fate, just as pay back lol

I decided to look it up and midwives are covered by our health insurance here. Perhaps I will try one next time around. I never even saw an OBGYN since they make you wait until ur already in 2nd tri and angel left us before then. I sometimes wonder if I had seen one before if they would have put me on bedrest for the bleeding I had and maybe I'd still have my angel in my belly. But no use thinking about what could have been. Just try and focus on what's to come!

I was a bad girl and decided to look up the due date calculator on countdown to pregnancy. I seem to do that every cycle :wacko: If I O when I hope I do this month, and get my BFP, I'll be in 2nd tri by December 8th. I'd be far enough along that we could tell our parents around christmas time! I could totally buy this to wear and see how long it takes anyone to notice what it says >
 



Attached Files:







earlyxmas.png
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Wait wait, I found an even better t-shirt LOL
 



Attached Files:







santakiss.png
File size: 103 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baileybubs

Omg the second one is awesome Shellie!!! I want one!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone!

Very busy at work today but I am now officially on holiday!!!!! Whoop!! So glad to see the back of that place!

Fletch I think like Shellie said that package is a total sign that you are about get a bfp!!! Don't worry that you 10dpo and still getting BFNs, it means nothing your symptoms are sooo good!!

Cath sorry your still feeling rubbish, but it might be early ms so try and enjoy it if you can!!

Bailey I hope you have your feet up now!!!

Tawn.....baby neeeeds pizza! I'm sure you can convince hubs! Did your monitor arrive yet?

Amy hope you stop feeling sick soon!!

Shellie those ts are really cute!

AFM nothing to report today, don't have cramps but have the occasional tummy pains that make me feel like I really need to go to the loo, felt quest this am but think I just needed to eat! No more cm today either so not looking promising! Although.....my bbs did just hurt when I sneezed and I'm 'aware' of them today (?!), but I think I'm imaging that to as they wouldn't hurt yet if I was preg anyway!! 

Whats everyone up to tonight? I have little nephew overnight but just waiting for him to be dropped off! Eek so excited....although it'll be bed time if he doesn't get here soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake! 

Yay for no more work hun!!

I am currently watching Indiana Jones lol! I am just chilling this evening and debating getting a dominoes lol. I always like the idea of it but cant even finish a small pizza haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I can't catch up I tried to read some last night but was sooo shattered I fell asleep I see cupcake noticed me lurking xx

Welcome jammers :wave:

Shelby yay I'm so pleased you got your job, buy a lottery ticket good news comes in threes xx

Cupcake sorry your job is poooooo but I hope your holiday is extra fab to make up for it xx

I'm being dragged out the door for dinner I'll catch up later xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Mrsd I hope your enjoying lovely!!! Enjoy your meal!!!!

Cupcake i want to enjoy it which sounds strange hut unless I get my bfp I won't believe its ms lol Woohooo for last day in work holiday begins from now!!!!

Shellie those ts are so cute hun,i love them

Twwn 8lbs,is that from your ms or just from not fancying any food? Def have a pizza hun you deserve it

Awwww Bailey,get a small one hun like you said...free delivery!!! I'm waiting for mine im starving xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ive gone for steak pie, new potatoes and sweetcorn instead lol, I couldnt justify spending the money when we only just got a load of food in lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Good option hun I don't blame you!! We had 2 medium pizzas wedges garlic bread and diet coke all for £20! Bargain xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girls how are you all? You're all making me so hungry!! 

I have to wait for my sofa to be delivered and then I can get something  

I'm nervous about testing tomorrow! :-( are u Cath??


----------



## cupcake1981

Little nephew in bed....and breathe......


----------



## jammers77

Girls, I'm a little worried. It's 7dpo (6 if FF is right, but I doubt it), and today I've had almost constant lower back cramping, sporadic niggling in the lower belly. But also I'm having pain in my right hip that goes into my thigh. I had the same symptoms with the ectopic, except with that I also had rectal pressure/pain when I sat. (Though come to think about it, I did have some aching in my tailbone area yesterday. :()

Have you all had really achy back cramping and pain in one hip/thigh? It feels like a deep pain--not a muscle thing that hurts when I move. I also have started having a wet type of feeling. I feel like I'm sitting on wet undies. Sooo nervous, and I know there's nothing I can do but wait.


----------



## fletch_W

Iv had pretty much the same jammers. But my aches have been more the bottom of my back than my tailbone. And iv been feeling like iv wet myself all week xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch if you dont feel like you can test then wait for AF hun, like I said I wimped out at 10 and 11dpo and waited til 12dpo before I dared testing. Got everything crossed for you though!!

Cupcake - yay on the nephew in bed, bless him!

Jammers - I may be wrong but I am sure that Tawn said when she first got her BFP that she felt pains in her ectopic side and was worried that it was ectopic again, but her bean is snuggled in utero! I think it may just be that your ectopic side will hurt more if you conceive again coz of the muscles pushing that eggy to where it needs to be!
Before I got my BFP I also had achey cramps and twinges. And I also believe Cath has had a pain in her leg too so I think they all sound like goo signs hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and jammers and fletch, both me and cheryl said we felt wet and like AF had arrived at about 6-9 dpo coz of that much cm before we got our BFPs!!! Good signs again!! PMA all the way!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch I don't really get nervous tbh,I would rather see bfn then af so to test doesn't really bother me as you can tell from my poas addiction,I really think you will get your bfp tho hun try not to worry :hugs: xxxxxx

Awwww 3 months ago today I had my mtx injection,don't know whether I'm sad or happy xxx


----------



## jammers77

Thanks for the encouragement, girls.:hugs: If I didn't have you all to talk to, I'd be beside myself with worry. We're keeping this all a secret from family (even our kids) because everyone was so heartbroken when we lost the other baby. My mom specifically was very worried because she nearly died from an ectopic in 1980. It doesn't matter that technology is better now and that they can see it in an ultrasound usually. I'm her only baby, so it makes it different.

Cath, I have the same feelings around my mtx anniversary, too. And every Saturday when I would've added a new week to the 40-week count. :cry: Hugs to you, love.:hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw as scary as it is for us ttc ladies that had regular mcs it must be scarier to have had an ectopic. Jammers I can't offer any advice as I had an mmc but hopefully Cath or tawn can reassure you. 

I am a little crampy again tonight but not much cm today, had a little lower back pain off and on.

We just ordered curry I hope it comes quick I'm Starving!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks jammers,I should be relieved as the mtx done a good thing but its still sad,I think the mc affected me more in a weird way as the ectopic caused me more problems as I had to have a laparoscopy but oh I don't know its all confusing lol

Those pains are normal hun iv had them on and off,I know I ovulated from right side but having twinges on left side which was ectopic but I'm just letting it go over my head as I know nothing can be found until 6 weeks if I'm pg,its a viscous circle lol

Completely off topic but iv got so much gas I'm tooting non bloody stop,oh is not impressed lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh Cupcake,a curry sounds Yummmm xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh my pie has made me feel well full and bloated and a bit sick! I wouldnt mind I didnt even eat it all coz I got so full!! Must remember in future that I shoudl just eat small amounts often!! Bleurgh!!

Yeah it must be so hard not to worry after an ectopic about your little bean snuggling in the right place. Bless your mum jammers for such a horrible experience! It must be really scary for her to see her daughter go through it too. 

I think I'm gonna go to be soon ladies, I'm pooped!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Bailey iv beat you too it I'm in bed watching corrie,I'm bamboozled xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I don't think I'll sleep a wink tonight, little bubs is in our room and I'll be so worried I won't hear him! I'm very tired tho and I know he's gonna be up about 5:30!!


----------



## cathgibbs

How old is he hun? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake - it will be great practice for that rainbow hun!

Right ladies, I've had enough of Friday lol, need my bed, will try to catch up tomorrow night if I dont go straight to bed after my 12 hour shift!! 

Night everyone, sweet dreams (BFP dreams for some of you I hope!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

He's 10 monthes Cath, he's amazing, love him sooooo much!

Are you still sicky tonight hun? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww q young un then is he hun,I bet you will be on pins all night,but like Bailey said....its perfect practice....

Yeh,was ok after pizza but had q bath and felt iffy but now I'm in bed the waves of nausea are hitting...... xxx


----------



## Tawn

Evening ladies!

Well it turn out that dominos is too far away and wouldn't deliver so we had to try a local small pizza shop which was just ok, not amazing. But it filled the gap, so I wont complain!!!

Jammers, what bailey said was exactly true. I had tOns of pains and twinges on my ectopic side inmy early pregnancy this time (had me absolutely obsessed with the thought that I was having another ectopic) but I saw my bean in the right place at 6-7weeks so it must have been scar tissue pain. So I hope that gives you some hope to get you through this pains, I know they can become all consuming!

Cath, I asked my midwife and she thinks I've lost the 8lbs just because baby makes your metabolism speed up so much? It's not like I have been sick to lose nutrients or anything, but I have found that eating every 2 hours just a little bit is what works for me to keep the sickness at bay. So maybe that has something to do with it? Not worried about it until my midwife is though, I think it is more important to gain wait later on in pregnancy? 

And btw, in my tww I was exhausted on the sofa every night wondering what the hell was wrong with me too!!!!! Gosh, I really can't wait till next week when these bfps start rolling in!!!!!

Aww bailey hun, get some rest!!! I thought you were done with 12 hour shifts? You work TOO hard hun, but at least it will help pass the time for your 6 more sleeps!!!!

Fletch, you test whenever you feel like is best for you hun!!! I always try and wait until 10dpo and then test every day because I prefer to see a bfn than af to catch me by surprise, but if a bfn hurts you then wait till you are late hun! And I really hope that delivery is a sign for your bfp Girly!!!

Mrsd glad to see you on here lady! Hope you are having an amazing time hun!

Cupcake, wahoo to holiday!!! And to your gorgeous nephew staying over, what an amazing way to start off your break! And nope, no monitor yet! But when it comes I will make sure to review it for you guys!!!! I feel some bfps in the air, so I think you all might be buying yours next!!!

Afm I'm shattered ladies!! What I wouldn't do for a red bull lol!! Hope that this phase is short because I am finding it really hard to focus on work :-/


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone :hi:

Aww Jammers I totally know how you feel, I keep getting pains in both hips and am worrying so much I will have another ectopic :( It's so hard but what can we do but wait? :hugs:

I am so tired tonight, my oh has just bought me some cranberry juice to put in a wine glass because he thinks I'm bothered that I can't have a Friday beer, bless him, I'm not at all but it's a cute thought :)

Hope everyone is ok, I'm sorry I haven't caught up properly :sleep: xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw shelby thats sweet of him. 

hi mrs duck!! i miss you! :)

i just treat myself to a tub of ben and jerrys core thingy. 2.50!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies I've finally managed to catch up with you chatterbugs xx

I've had a good couple of day shopping :happydance: xx

I've missed you all, im getting withdrawal symptoms and needed my bnb fix xx

Bailey sorry I missed you, I hope you had time for some rest before your 12 hr shift x

Cupcake aw your nephew is only 10 months old how cute, you aren't going to sleep at all tonight you'll be lying there listening to him breath. I hope your curry has finally arrived x

Cath sorry you are still feeling sicky but it's a good sign hun keep poas a cant wait to hear of your bfp. I hope your dominoes huge meal deal settled your belly x

Fletch sorry for your delivery but maybe it's a sign that you are about to get your bfp x

Maryanne did you take notes for your long post? I'm impressed x

Tawn yours was just as long but we all know you have a fantastic memory. That's poo you have to wait so long for your scan x

Thurl I hope you are ok, we are here if you want to rant x

Shelby sorry you are feeling tired and all you preggo ladies, that was sweet of your hubby with the cranberry x

Cheryl glad your ms is getting better x

Shellie, poppy, jammers, ttcbaby, leinz, shellie, love and everyone else :wave: I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Typical I finally get some wifi and you all go to bed!! (I won't take it personally ;) )

Cupcake it's normally us burning the midnight oil on here, I hope you are having a great evening with your nephew and I hope he doesn't keep you awake x

Cath it's Friday night I can't believe you are in bed already, you must be preggers, at least you won't need to apple bob in the morning x

When is mummy back from her hols? I bet she's had a fantastic time x


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrs D, it's good to see you, are you buying out the shops!?! I hope you are having a fabulous time!

Cupcake, enjoy your time with your nephew tonight and enjoy your vacation, it is well deserved!

Jammers, I haven't had an ectopic but just wanted to let you know that early in this pregnancy I had tons of cramps, pains, more "ovulating/ovary" type pain than normal, and was totally wet... tons of CM... in my TWW and through about week 7 or so it was much thicker/stringier... now it seems to be just watery.

Fletch, so sorry for your delivery today, that couldn't have been easy. :hugs: Maybe, like others said, it is a sign your rainbow is cooking in there already! Your symptoms definitely sound promising but test when you are ready. Like I'd said, I waited until AF was almost here/possibly a day late to test... was too afraid.

Cath, your symptoms also sound so good... there is either some strange flu going around this thread or we are about to see a lot more BFP!

I am still at work, 21 more minutes to go! I work tomorrow and then have Sunday/Monday off.. Monday is scan day... hoping to see a healthy/thriving baby and it would definitely be icing on the cake to find out if it is a boy or a girl.. mainly I just want the baby to still be okay!


----------



## cupcake1981

So having kids is hard work....awake at 3:15 to settle him, again at 4:45, 5:15 and 6:15....he decides it's breakfast time at 6:50......shattered and I've had to wait half an hour for hubs to watch so I can go to the loo!

So tired.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I bet you are shattered. Just as well you don't have to go to work today. You'll have to have a nap when he falls asleep today. How long have you got him for? 

Amy I'm so sorry hun I left you off my post :( I bet you are excited and obviously a little bit nervous about Monday but you'll be fine bubs, will be wiggling around nicely xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy not long now for scan!!! Baby will be fine hun :hugs:

Mrsd!!! How's your trip going hun? Bought anything nice???

Cupcake perfect training for you for 9 months time!! How you feeling hun?

It's so cold where I live,got the heating on so its lovely and warm!! Yep Mrsd was in bed by 9ish but couldn't sleep until 12 then kept waking up feeling sick,had a dream that I forgot to pack for holidays so going to start packing today lol tested and bfn iv come to the conclusion my nausea is down to nerves....I'm worrying about summit but can't figure out what lol feel like af is about to show...

Fletch did you test hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you are only 8dpo it's sooo early for hpt to show I bet you'll have a line in a couple of days. I hope you feel better before your holiday xx

Yup been shopping lots, just as well we took the car! We have the ruby anniversary party today then back to more shopping tomorrow yay x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d sounds like your having a lovely time, did you clear John Lewis out?

I have nephew til around 2, but this am I am taking him to play with my friend who has a little girl whose 2 weeks older. Figure they keep keep each other entertained!! I have no idea how people manage to get kids up and get themselves and kids ready in time to be in work for 9am....breakfast for both of us has taken 1hour and 40 minutes!

Cath don't worry 8 dpos really early for a bfp Hun, you still sicky today? x


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning everyone - yay for wifi Mrs Duck!

I have been up since twenty past 7 :( and have cried twice, once at the mess oh left downstairs (is this the shape of things to come?) and once because I haven't got much cm! I am a divvy! :( xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know I had q bfp at 8dpo last time so I think I'm expecting to see one at 8dpo this time but I know every pregnancy is different,I'm just so bloody impatient lol 

Haha Mrsd I bet your loving all the shopping,I hope you've made space in your wardrobe!!

Awwww Cupcake it might be a future relationship with the 2 babies,I bet they will be talking to each other in blubberish language!!

Felt it as soon as I opened my eyes but it goes within literally 10 seconds,its like motion sickness in the am xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Not tested yet. Still not need either. Just saying bye to my little brother :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake yup we went to blue water as we were visiting dhs family nearby, John Lewis is great x
Aw so cute, two cute bubbas for you today, you'll sleep well tonight x

Shelby you poor thing, damn hormones x

Cath hubby is going to make me throw away old clothes when we get back to make space x
Can you get to the dr today just in case it's a virus you don't want to feel ill while you are away x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning fletch, then are you going to poas? Pleeeeease I want to see a bfp xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww fletch,when will you see him again?

Mrsd I'm not going away for another week so of I'm still not feeling well next week ill make an apt,thanks hun  how you feeling anyway? How's the scaring?

Awwww Shelby bless you,try not to worry about cm hun every pregnancy is different hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I can't tell if its a line or an evap. So glad I'm working this weekend. Will test if af is late. 

Shelby every one is different so please don't worry :-( try make the most of now instead of worrying. I know its easier said than done but the last thing you need is stress. 

Cath I hope this sicky is pregnancy!  and I won't see him til Christmas!! :-( but I'm counting down the days. 

Mrs duck I can't tell if its a line or evap so can't post a pic. Will try tho so u can be the judge. My eyes play tricks on me lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Did it come up within the time limit,what colour is it hun?

I think THINK I see something on mine I won't upload cause my camera is poop ill just keep on testing lol
Awwww hun that'll fly by now,bless how long did he stay for xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I'm at my mums so I got up to wave him off. I came out of guest room and saw his suitcase and it kinda hit me that's he's growing up lol. He's always been the baby that we all look after and do everything for but now he's got to do it all himself :-( I hope he survives haha. Bless him. He's 20 so its about time he learned how to use a washing machine ;-)

It came up as it was 'loading' lol. What's the word for that? When you're waiting for test to finish lol. And its all dried and weird now so can't tell what colour. It looks grey but its thick like the control line. Should have just waited for af haha. So confused. 

What's everyone up to today? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

where is he moving too hun? Awww bless him i would be the same if it was my brother hun! like you and him, we are close and if he goes out drinking i worry about him, im 25 hes 28 lol! 

can you upload it? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

can you see anything? i think THINK i can when i enlarge it? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Cath I think I can see something hun


----------



## fletch_W

I'll put laptop on and have a look. 

I'll try get a decent pic and post it xx


----------



## cathgibbs

it came up in about 4 mins, as a very very very light shadow xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh put pic up hun, i wanna see it xxx1


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Gray sounds like an evap fletch. but it doesnt mean u wont get a BFP soon!! And I'm sure your brother will do well! It's hard seeing them go, my baby bro went off from Ontario to the other side of Canada to British Columbia last year for 6 months to volunteer, it was so strange seeing him go off on his own!

Glad ur shopping trip is going well Mrs D!

Shelby looks like the hormones are starting to get to u love. 

Cath from the picture I can't really see if there's a second line, but I kno faint lines don't come up well in pictures. Fx for u!

Cupcake sounds like ur getting a good lesson in what's to come :)

AFM, I think I might start using OPKs today. Haven't totally decided yet. I'm not really expecting to O until next saturday, but when I went to the bathroom when I got up I could have sworn there was watery cm. I also just started a higher does of Synthroid so maybe it could already be making my cycles even more normal where I might actually O around cd14?? But then again it may just be some left over semen from BDing yesterday evening? It was a good 10 hours since we BDed thou, so not really sure. I'll see what my cm is like later on today. And yesterday my cm seemed to be what it's like a couple of days before I get fertile cm. kinda a mix of creamy and watery? Althou there wasn't a lot of it. I'll see what I have during the day today.

And my bridesmaid said her IVF went well :) They'll find out on her hubby's birthday if egg(s) implanted and she's pregnant! She's on bedrest until then.

Anyway going to go back to sleep for a couple more hours. it's past 6am here and I didn't sleep well at all.


----------



## fletch_W

cath our tests look the same. this test i just did xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1344.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cathgibbs

ooohhhhhh FX its the start of something good hun!!!! xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

do u see owt?? i do on yours. i can see something irl and it came up in seconds xx


----------



## jammers77

I'm not good at detecting early pregnancy tests. I have massive line eye, and if I look hard enough I can see something on any test. LOL That said, I'm pretty sure I see shadows on both your ladies' tests. FXd!!

Good luck with the OPKs, Shellie!!
Shelby, so sorry the pregnancy hormones have hit you hard. :(
Have a great afternoon MrsDuck, cupcake and all you other wonderful ladies!!

AFM, my cramping stopped early evening yesterday. So glad. I'd been sitting on the heating pad for over an hour. Last night though the food aversions kicked in. Nothing sounds good to me. And watching my family eat mac and cheese last night just looked gross. Sore boobs today in a big way, slept awful last night. Nasty sore throat like some yuckies are lodged there. And my temp jumped this morning by three tenths of a point. 8do--would love to test, and I think I will simply because I'm impatient. lol I know it'll be a BFN, but I'm gonna do it anyway.

Hope you ladies have a good day!


----------



## fletch_W

I have to go to work soon :-( 3-12 again. 

And all my symptoms have gone. Even my sore boobs. Why do I torture myself?? 

Shellie I think it was an evap. I got them last month too. The cm sounds promising! Is def start testing just in case! 

Jammers let us know what your test is!! Fxd!!


----------



## jammers77

BFN just like I thought. lol Too early. But it was the first time I've tested as early as 8dpo, so now I know that it's way too early for me.
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jammers77

Aww, fletch, hang in there, hon. Symptoms will come and go at times. Don't be discouraged!


----------



## fletch_W

Oo! That's a fancy test! Lol never seen one of them before. 8dpo is only 2 days after plantation so Wayne wait til Mon? Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Maybe not Wayne lol


----------



## jammers77

It's an 88cent Walmart cheapie. LOL! I'm not into the expensive tests. I figure if I get pregnant, the cheapies will let me know eventually. I'm going to test Monday, and if I get a BFN then, I'll retest Wednesday.


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch all my symptoms have gone too hun :-( bloody tww plays havoc with our minds doesn't it :-( xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hello everyone
I've broken down in sainsburys carpark and im bored waiting for AA!!!!!

I really hope we see done BFP's on this thread in the next few days


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Very very faint line on the OPK. Donno if I'm starting my fertile time or it's just the normal amount of LH since we have it in us all the time! Seems like I still have a mix of creamy and watery looking cm, so maybe it is starting already??? I guess I'll know for sure if my cm gets more obvious tomorrow. If it is im shocked i wasn't expecting to start for at least another few days! Maybe these thyroid pills might actually be starting to do something to my body! Of course i have to be working evenings Sunday and Monday grrr!! BUT! OH is off those days, soooo perhaps i can manage to attack him before we get outta bed in the morning?? He better not wake up before me, that way I can wake him up myself and pounce on him LOL. Better hurry up and shower and head over to the mall before he comes home (it's after 10am he get's home 2;30pm), and buy myself some new bras and panties. He basically said if it's that time of the month instead of out right telling him, I should do stuff to basically make it impossible for him to say no, sooo maybe some new sexy undies might help???? Oh and some boots! LOL

And just for u POAS addicts here's my stick ... but I did not pee on it ... maybe we need a new term > PIACA (pee in a cup addict?) lol ... i think I took the picture upside-down
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-15_10-00-57_130.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## thurl30

Hi ya ladies :wave:

Very quickly calling in to say hi and wish you all a fab weekend, Cath and Fletch fingers crossed for you both :hugs:

I went for my first ever doctors appointment today for fertility, I was bricking it and thought they would just tell me to go away and lose weight, but she was really lovely and I am going for the 21 day blood test on Monday (I will actually be on day 31 but ff says I only ovulated 5 days ago so that should be good timing), she has also made a referral for me to have an ultrasound on my ovaries, so just have to wait for that appointment now. Very emotional appointment for me but so please to have finally talked to someone about it all, first step of a rocky journey finally taken :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just home from work I am shattered slept 11 hrs last nite too.... Still hav my sickness had half an hr of dry boking this morning :sick:

Hope you ladies are doin ok... Keep testing I just kno there are more BFPs to come...x

Poppy hope ur ok Hun x


----------



## Poppy84

Oh thurl-

I'm glad u have talked it all through and someone is helping u

Shellie- have fun jumping oh

Cheryl- sorry ur still feeling rough

AA man is here. He thinks I need a new battery


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Poppy i hope they dont take too long hun

Cheryl i hope you feel better this evening hun :hugs: 

Shellie loving that your posting pics of your tests lol :-D

i have just put some fake tan on and notice I have a big patch of dry skin by my mouth the last time that happened i was pregnant as my MIL guessed we were pregnant just from these marks - also OH and i went shopping and i said to him that i could smell potato and he told me to be stupid and then 2 minutes later i spotted a girl eating a jacket potato walking infront of us (yes she was walking eating a spud.... i live in such a weird village lol!!) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thurl im glad it went well hun!!! FX for you lovely xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Yup it's the battery. £74 for a new one grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CherylC3

Aw good poppy sorry it's costing £74 tho..x

Cath yeah I defo think ur preggars girl. X


----------



## fletch_W

I'm so boooorrrred at work!! 4 customers! :-( 

Thurs glad you have a lovely doc. Hope she puts your mind at ease concerning fertility. Xx 

Poppy that's expensive!! :/

Cath I wish I could sleep through the 2ww xxx


----------



## maryanne67

good luck Thurl with the 21 day tests scary going the docs but will be worth it to know whats going on and so good when you get a good doc thats wants to help fxd this cycle ,
Cath hoping those symptoms arent nerves sounds positive to me ,i love jacket potato and eat them holding them in my hand sometimes lol ,love the pics hope they become much clearer in the next couple of days x
Poppy cars where would we be without them but they can be such an expense a new battery aint cheap and dunno if i said hi in my last post so :hi:and 23 weeks aready you will be feeling movement so reassuring and lovely x
Cheryl do you just get morning sickness or does it ease off thru the day hope it clears off soon for you x
Shellie hope ov on its way cm changes making fetile time running up to ov aswell as when u actually do ov make sure u get hubby this week with some sexy underwear and morning sperm are supposed to be best from what i have read but then again there is so much diffrent advice out there fxd tho x
Jammers fxd for the testing x
hi every1 else no i have forgot loads but didnt sleep good last nite again ,i think i am tired then no matter how long i shut my eyes for my brain just wont shut down so sorry for not mentioning any1 else ,i finally got a peak on the cbfm today and got dtd last nite and hoping to jump hubby this aft or bedtime so will be in tww soon ,have had my daily fix of kinder bueno today and forgot to say chicken kievs yum with garlic or wotever but my fave 2 foods are jacket potatoes and lambs liver ,hope every1s having a good day weather here is nice but not too hot , good luck ladies testing x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww no,atleast you've got a new battery now hun so you won't get short when baby comes not that your main concern is a flat battery when you have a baby :rofl: you know what I mean tho lol

I'm trying not to get my hopes up as my nausea has only hit me twice today.

Fletch I know what you mean,its bloody torture isn't it? How you feeling tho hun? Aww what time you working till xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It's all day sickness Hun its awful. As hope u catch ur eggy Hun. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Bubba left at 3 so been tidying up and finally having lunch and a cuppa!

Babies on the move are hard work, can't take your eyes off them for a moment!

Cath and fletch where did the PMA go this afternoon? it's still early girls and just cos symptoms have disappeared doesn't mean anything!

Poppy £74 is harsh but with cars, it can always be worse!!

Thurl glad you are under a doctor now, hope you get some answers soon! Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Just tired :( 

And working til midnight x


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake I wish I had PMA :( I just feel so negative lately and my brother went off to uni.this am so I'm very emotional today anyway xx sorry xx


----------



## maryanne67

aw Fletch brother going to uni mite take ur mind off tww for a while and he will be fine hes a big boy and he will suprise you that he can cope out there on his own don`t worry like cupcake says symptoms or lack of them means nothing n if u got no pma we will for you fxd hun x
Cupcake enjoy ur cuppa x
Cath nausea twice sounds good x
ah £74 for a battery more than i thought Thurl have u bought 1 yet ,if not have u got a local scrap car dealer u cud get 1 so much cheaper x
aw Cheryl thats awful but if u didnt have any you would probably worry u werent getting symptoms but hope it eases up to less frequently for u x
i am feeling quite warm is it a sign of ov anyone know


----------



## fletch_W

Ugh then there were 2 :-( 

If it wasnt for your PMA I dunno where I'd be mentally xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch your not out til the witch shows chick, pls don't give up yet x


----------



## fletch_W

I'm not just yet, just confused more than anything xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Maryanne,I hope your feeling better hun? I hope you manage to catch that egg hunny!!!

Cupcake how did the play date go? I bet your exhausted now!!!

Awwww fletch bless you I know how you feel but like Cupcake said symptoms change all the time hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tww symptoms are confusing hun, you try not to look for things but you can't help it, and then when you spot things you worry they're are in your head!

I'm trying not to look for things as i hate to get my hopes up and getting disappointed.....I still think they symptoms you've seen are encouraging cx

Cath yes I'm Shattered, catching up on some planner tv b4 my friend comes over!


----------



## Poppy84

maryanne67 said:


> aw Fletch brother going to uni mite take ur mind off tww for a while and he will be fine hes a big boy and he will suprise you that he can cope out there on his own don`t worry like cupcake says symptoms or lack of them means nothing n if u got no pma we will for you fxd hun x
> Cupcake enjoy ur cuppa x
> Cath nausea twice sounds good x
> ah £74 for a battery more than i thought Thurl have u bought 1 yet ,if not have u got a local scrap car dealer u cud get 1 so much cheaper x
> aw Cheryl thats awful but if u didnt have any you would probably worry u werent getting symptoms but hope it eases up to less frequently for u x
> i am feeling quite warm is it a sign of ov anyone know

I had to get that the battery from the aa man or I wouldn't have been able to drive home. Haha never mind

I'm sorry ur feeling emotional fletch with ur bro going to uni and stuff


----------



## maryanne67

I agree cupcake i try not to symptom spot either for the same reason will be an early nite for u after all that running round x
afm was gonna grab oh for some afternoon delight but hes having none of it boo so am on a promise for later after hes had a few beers but this has its advantages as tmi he is more attentative so looking forward to bedtime and cath thank u hope urs is snuggling in as we speak fxd


----------



## maryanne67

Poppy sorry we must ov posted at same time :hi: sorry bout the car expense but good you have breakdown cover to call aa out you wont need a new battery for a few year hopefully


----------



## ShellieLabTek

hmmm ... cm looks like just creamy now .. maybe I jumped the gun on thinking I was gonna O on a normal CD like the rest of the world! Oh well what can I do ...

Glad it was nothing more expensive then a battery poppy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies I hope you are all having a good evening xx

Lots of you are coming up to testing or are testing already so not long til the bfps come rolling in :happydance:

Poppy sorry you broke down and had to buy a new expensive battery x


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne and shellie get bding and I've got everything crossed you catch that eggy x

Cupcake you are going to be asleep before your head hits the pillow tonight x

Cath oooh a dry patch by your mouth fxd x

Fletch you must have had an emotional day :hugs: x

Hi thurl I hope you are feeling better x

Shelby I hope you are well x

Cheryl how's the ms today?

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd how was the party hun?

Iv had Dominos again....ill be on nil by mouth until holidays lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Tis v quiet in here tonight. It's quiet at wrk still xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dominoes again haha it could be a craving x

Party was good thanks did lots of chatting eating and drinking.

It is quiet and I've only got 5 mins of wifi left then it will die on me so if I disappear you know why x


----------



## MrsDuck

Booo if work is quiet it will go soooo slowly but at least it gives you more bnb time x


----------



## MrsDuck

We are off to the new forest tomorrow which will be nice, what has everyone else got planned?


----------



## maryanne67

Quiet sunday for me with dtd at bedtime going all out to catch the egg how r u mrsd must be good being out n about n getting back to being a bit more normal x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d did I miss you again??!! I've spent the last 10 mins catching up on these chatty ladies coz Ive been on a 12 hour shift again doh!! Hope you are well and having fun shopping!!

Fletch - aww I am sorry you arent feeling 100% hun, the tww can be a bitch cant it hun? But dont give up yet hun, PMA all the way hun, I;ve got everything crossed for you.....what dpo are you again now? Dont forget I only got my BFP (a faint one) at 12dpo xxxx

Cath - ahhh craving dominoes haha!! I am just waiting to see your BFP missy!

Thurl - so glad your appointment went well hun, it must have been really emotional to go through all the details but so great that the doctor was great and you will be able to hopefully get some help and answers xxxx

Maryanne - hi there, hope you are well and managed to grab oh again hun lol!!

Shellie - oh I hope you O soon hun, must be so hard with unpredictable cycles!

Cheryl - I hope you are feeling better than earlier hun, take it easy, you seem to always be working!! How are things with you and your dh now?

Tawn - I forgot to answer you the other day, yes we do have to pay for scan pics, £4.00 each!! But I dont care its so worth it lol!! Its a bit of a cheek really to charge because they know everyone will buy one (except for me last time but I actually wish I had now). 5 more sleeps!! 4 more days!! I seriously cant wait!! And yes I was supposed to have no more 12 hour shifts but apparently thats after this week, Ive got another on Monday but thats it!! How are you and your lovely family doing? Have you been telling any more people about your rainbow?

Cupcake - eeeek its frightening me how tired you are from one day and night with a baby, how will we all cope with our own lol!!! I bet it was really rewarding though wasnt it? A work colleague came in today with her 3 month old Noah, and he is soooooo beautiful!! I wanted to run away with him lol, he was just so cute lol!!

Poppy - sorry that your car died on you!! What a pain in the backside, and £74 too!!! Hope the rest of your day was less eventful and you managed to relax!

Amy - hope you are well and looking forward to Monday hun!

Did I miss anyone? I hope not.

AFM _ I am shattered and really need to go to bed, just catching up on bnb and X Factor lol!! 
Had another barny with df last night, he text me at 10 saying he'd be finished in 20 minutes, so imagine my surprise when I woke up at 1.30am and he wasnt home?? Called him, no answer....everntually he called back, pissed out of his head "whats your problem I am just having a few drinks with my mates".......tit managed to spend £40 just on drinks at the pub he works in and consequently I didnt sleep most of the night!!
This morning he was full of apologies and promises, he was out of order etc etc, he didnt mean what he said, he shouldnt have stayed out blah blah. I told him its not that he has a drink with his mates its that he picks days that he knows are bad days to do that with my work schedule, spends all his money and is just blatantly incosiderate. So he's in grovelling mode. Just wish he would grow up sometimes but I am sure that most men never do lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Shelby! I knew I forgot someone! Is it all sinking in yet hun? How you feeling, any ms or anything?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi all

Sorry I've been quiet tonight my friend was over for dinner and girlie chats! 

Mrs d lovely to see you! Where are you going in the new forest? It's so lovely there, some lovely places to go for afternoon tea!

Bailey! Dont be a area by my knackerdness, it's just cos I'm not used to it!!! He was a joy to look after and I imagine it's harder work when they're not your own cos your so scared of breaking someone else's baby! I changed my first ( and second) poo bum today to....not pleasant!

Fletch work will be over soon! Hope you are ok chick x

Cath another dominoes or leftovers? You ok tonight hun, any nausea?


----------



## maryanne67

Hi bailey men. No they never grow up but maybe get slightly better as they get older glad hes oin grovelling mode milk foor a while and yey i caught up lol. X
cupcake hope u had a relaxing evening with ur friend hows the symptoms x


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone, just thought I would pop on.

Pretty sad tonight just got back from the hospital cos started bleeding this morning and after sitting there for four hours they examined me and I have had a miscarriage. I really thought I had had enough pain for one year but evidently not so will just have to lump it I guess. Whether it was too soon after the mtx or 'just one of those things' I dunno, seeing my GP for blood tests this week. Don't want to bring everybody down so sorry but just thought I should let you know. :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

oh shelby so so horry hun if its not enuf to have 1 mc life throws another at you ,speaking for myself nd sure other ladies will say the same your not bringing anyone down and i feel glad that you think enuf of us ladies here to share your sadness because its wot we are here for to share the good and the bad many :hugs: hun to you an your other half xxx


----------



## maryanne67

oh my ot a rotten thing nature is if u wanna chat shelby i will be online for a while yet, am patiently waiting on oh to finish his beers as i think i mite just be ovulating am getting ov coming from the right side right now, am feeling selfish tho after hearing shelbys devastating news x


----------



## shelbysioux

I am drinking my oh's beers for him! They never said anything about no alcohol at the hospital and I think it might be the only way I get any sleep because paracetamol isn't even touching these cramps :( Life's a bitch eh? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Shelby I'm so sorry hunny! You aren't bringing us down at all Hun were a support group were here for you when you always. Big hugs hunny. Xxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

i would have a few beers if it helps hun wish i liked it i wiould join you :hugs:


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Fletch, have actually been sat in the hosp so long and cried so much that I have come out thinking that maybe I can be strong and just treat this like a late period and just ttc late september like I originally planned. But I dunno how I will feel tomorrow, my daughter was crying her eyes out when I told her saying 'But why did it have to happen to you again Mummy?' Ohhh god are these things are sent to try us!! xx BTW I hope you don't think I am mean for telling her, but she is 12 and she would have guessed that something was wrong anyway xx


----------



## maryanne67

i kno there are no words right now just hope that you and other half can get support from each other x


----------



## maryanne67

no shame in telling your daughter shelby like you say she would know summit was up and if she sees mum being able to cope even if with tears and sadness she will learn to cope with whatever life has to thro at her easier when she groes up x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Maryanne, it's mine and oh's anniversary tomorrow, 6 years! We were meant to be out for a meal tonight to celebrate. Hopefully this will bring us closer, was thinking before (soppy alert!!) that I wanted to tell him that no matter what happened even if we never have a baby together I love him so much and I would never want anyone else. I know I am lucky to already have a child xxx


----------



## fletch_W

It's not for us to judge if to tell your daughter Hun. He really does try and test us. But we come out stronger! I dunno if you know but my mil had 7 mcs. And not one of them stopped her trying again. She carried on trying until she got what she wanted and dh now has a little sister  

We will all get there Hun.  if you feel u wanna try again straight away that's great! I was like that after mine. On the way home from hospital I ordered opks online haha  :his:

Maryanne you beat pounce on you dh tonight!!


----------



## maryanne67

yes shelby you are lucky to have a child already and it sounds like you are very close which is so lovely but that doesnt stop your heart wanting what it desires ,you sound very in love with your oh sorry the evening didnt go as planned but the ssaying goes what doesnt kill you makes you stronger just hope your oh knows how much he is loved and that in itself will be enuff to get you thru this ,i know its too early to say tonite but you are possibly rite in saying you could move on and start agen next month, i like to think that things happen for a reason and that reason maybe being that next time you will get that rainbow bfp oh hun its not easy but i so hope you can get over this and move on but i kno you will never forgot as none of us do but life does get that bit easier in time x


----------



## fletch_W

And a very happy anniversary. You should still go out if you can. If you manage to sleep your cramps off. Did u have a scan? Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Maryanne you have a beautiful way with words I just teared up xx


----------



## maryanne67

fletch i fully intend to pounce on oh tonite he knows that once i got the idea in my head i wont stop till i get my own way so he best be wanting sum fun x and good on you for ordering opks straight away i know i said straight away the day after my loss that i wanted to try again and this shit certainly makes us stronger but i think sometimes we underestimate ourselves x


----------



## maryanne67

ah thank u fletch i think its having been thru it we kno what shelby is feeling right now and i didnt think i would have but thank u x


----------



## shelbysioux

Thankyou Maryanne I am very close to my daughter she is a carbon copy of me she is soooo very very soft and emotional just like me and once she got over the shock of me wanting another baby I think she has been excited about a brother or sister and still being a kid doesn't understand why these things don't just 'happen' when you want them. FX things will feel better in the morning, thanks everyone xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Right its off to bed with me as I have work again tmoz. 

Shelby I hope you sleep babe. Take it easy and try not to do to much too soon. We love you xxx 

Maryanne go catch that eggy :) 

Sleep well ladies. I'm so blessed to be on :this thread xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Night Fletch xx


----------



## maryanne67

aww fletch as we all are im sure , night hun x
shelby she will learn from you she sounds a lovely little girl and bless her if only life was so easy for bfp s to just happen but i am sure it will 1 day and you have your daughter so there is no reason why you shudnt get bfp again if you still ant to ttc god bless you hope you manage to get to some sleep nite hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby :hugs: and more :hugs: I am so so very sorry.


----------



## Poppy84

Oh shelby
I'm so so so sorry hun! I'm sending u massive hugs. It all seems so unbelievably unfair.

We r all here for u and please talk to us as much as u need to.

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby I just caught up, I'm so so sorry my love, life is so cruel sometimes. I hope the pain is easing now. I hope you feel better very soon and get get back to ttc next month xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Shelby I am so very sorry Hun :hugs: hope ur ok...xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks Everyone.

I am totally not ok, I know there are those of you on here that have been through worse than me and I take my hat off to you because this is just so hard. What is also hard is knowing how upset my Mum is and they want to help you but there is nothing anyone can do. I thought next time maybe I shouldn't tell my Mum but what is life if you can't even share joyful things with people that love you?

Sorry for being a misery guts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi my parents were awful after my second worse than me tbh so this time I never told my mum till 7 and a half wks once I was past my own wee danger zone.... It's hard cos if I did lose this one early on I still wud hav told them.

For some reason I felt stronger after my second hun I got a dnc and it was total closure Hun, are u having a dnc? I would Hun means ur all cleaned out and ready to ttc again quick.xxx


----------



## Tawn

Shelby I just caught up and saw your update and I just wanted to say I am so very sorry for your loss hun :hugs: of course you and your family are heartbroken, you just lost your child, your dd's sibling, your parents grandchild. Take your time to grieve and know we are here for you hun.


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby I know what you mean, it is hard on our mums as all they want is to take the pain away, mums want to protect their daughters. My mum didn't know how to help me either as she'd never had one, and expected me to bounce back and 'move on' much quicker than I did, but then no one who hasn't experienced an mc can even begin to understand how it feels. I didn't even tell my mum I was pregnant until I'd had the mc, and i think she was hurt that I hadn't told her, so even if you tried to protect your mum she would have wanted to know to look after you now when you need her.

At least with it happening so early on Hun, and naturally you can begin to heal now, and hopefully get back to ttc again really soon xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Shelby :hugs: i am so sorry hun,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

CherylC3 said:


> Hi my parents were awful after my second worse than me tbh so this time I never told my mum till 7 and a half wks once I was past my own wee danger zone.... It's hard cos if I did lose this one early on I still wud hav told them.
> 
> For some reason I felt stronger after my second hun I got a dnc and it was total closure Hun, are u having a dnc? I would Hun means ur all cleaned out and ready to ttc again quick.xxx

They never mentioned a dnc, I just thought because it's so early it's just like a late period really isn't it? She examined me and said it was a 'complete' miscarriage and that my cervix was closed. I don't want to have to go back there if I don't have to. My oh hated every second and even said he didn't want to ttc anymore :cry: but said he only said it in the heat of the moment and didn't mean it xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw maybe cos it's early u will pass it easy enough then. Aw I think our men don't like seeing us upset. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl is right, they hate it as they feel responsible! My oh said that he even thought part of the issues we were having earlier in the week were down to his fears of putting me through another mc. You oh will be fine in time. Big hugs Shelby xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm so very sorry shelby :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry to read and run I will catch up more tonight xxxxx


----------



## thurl30

Morning ladies,

Shelby I am so so sorry to hear what's happened, it's such a horrible thing to go through, sending you so many :hugs: xx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi shelby theres nothing to say to say that hasnt already been said by the other ladies. My mum had passed away before my loss but i so wish she were here to share it with because even tho i know she couldnt do anything for me she at least was there for me if i needed her. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

So sorry shelby! I hope ur cramps ease up and that the bleeding passes quickly so u, oh and your dd can all grow stronger by this and you can ttc again when u and ur oh are ready.


----------



## maryanne67

Oh n hi everyonne x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh shelby I am so so sorry hun :-( that must have been an awful day for you though hun. I understand how you feel about your mum though, my mum was as devestated as me last time I think, she was with me at the scan coz she drove me and saw my reaction first hand and it really hurt her seeing me like that, but I asked her afterwards would she want to know again if I was pregnant and she said of course. She hates seeing me hurting but would hate it even more if she knew she wasnt there to help me at such a horrible time in my life. 
I really hope you , your oh and your dd are ok and you are feeling ok. All I can say hun is that life is a bitch, but you are really strong (as are all ladies on this thread) and this just shows how strong you and your family are together that you will get through it with each others help and you will try again, and one day you will be holding that rainbow baby you deserve so much in your arms and you will be that much more grateful and have a sense of joy that other women may never understand.


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby I hope your feeling a bit better hun :hugs:

What has everyone been up to today? Ladies I really don't think you'll be getting a bfp from me this month all symptoms have gone hut its ok ill be giving you q bfp for October :-D 

Fletch have you tested today hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hi maryanne!  did you get dh?

Cath did u test this morning? 

Shelby how are your cramps today Hun? Happy anniversary. Xxxxxxx 

Mrs duck have a lovely day! 

Thurl! Where are you in your cycle? 

Cupcake how's your symptoms Hun?

Tawn, Cheryl Bailey? How are you all? 

Jammers how u feeling today?

Amy is your scan tomorrow? Excitement!! 

Iv most likely missed loads of you out so please speak up if I have! 

Still no symptoms for me. Just boobs. Bfn this morning. Not even a hint of a line. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Maryanne, and everyone else hope you are all well. I've been in a right moany mood today lol, my poor work colleagues! I have spent most of the day whinging about my boss and how there is favouritism at work an how I just know the xmas rota will reflect that favouritism. And now I am feeling bad for whinging coz its not very professional of me, oooops (but I didnt actually say anything that wasnt true lol, just should be approaching my boss with how I feel rather than whinging to the girls!)


----------



## fletch_W

Cath I feel the same Hun. October here we come. We WILL catch that egg next month!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cath and fletch sorry you think you are out, but remember, not til she shows!! But I like the October PMA ladies, keep the faith girls!!! Halloween BFPs!!! Hope you are both feeling ok xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Cath your not out yet its too early and n symptoms means nothing x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey what are you working over xmas hun?

Yep no pma for this month but I KNOW we will get that egg next month....holiday baby :-D oh found all my packets of pregnancy tests last night that I used yesterday and had a massive smile on his face and kept asking if I was pregnant,he wouldn't believe me when I said no bless him!! 

Fletch will you be testing anymore hun or just wait for af? I hope work went ok last night xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Yes i did get oh last nite he was a bit reluctant thinnk he got stage fright knowing i was ov but got there. 
Bailey youve said it so it must be how you feel and theres probz other colleagues who think it too that just wont speak up if your boss dont like it you can always blame the hormones x
Fletch sorry bout the bfn theres still a chance hun n if it doesnt happen this month then a halloween baby it is


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cath bless your oh! We forget how hard this is for them too dont we?

I dont know what I'm working xmas cath, we get a choice of working xmas or new year, but if we dont get enough people choosing one or the other she forces people to work and apparently last year she did the rotas that worked out really well in favour of her and the staff she was friendly with. And I like her and she likes me but she goes out drinking and stuff with some of the others so I am likely to get forced to work what I dont want to. I want xmas off and work new year. Not unreasonable of me really seen as I will be 6 months pregnant.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, thats a good excuse Maryanne!! Hopefully she wont find out what I said anyway coz the other girls were saying stuff too so they shouldnt say owt.


----------



## maryanne67

Aw bless your oh Cath he sounds like a kid in a candy shop lol x


----------



## fletch_W

Cath not if I can help it. Im gonna try not to. My PMA is so non existent I'm off out tonight for a few drinks with my mum.  drink till its pink right? Xx


----------



## maryanne67

I dont think u shud be working xmas day 6 months pg either n wow a big leap in time thre scary thought Xmas thats a swear word bailey x


----------



## fletch_W

Lol maryanne Xmas a swearword :haha:

I'm gonna head off to work now. Speak to u all tonight xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww fletch I hope you are feeling ok hun and yes drink til its pink!!!

Maryanne I love xmas but hate the fact me and df have jobs where we both work xmas so we dont really get to enjoy it :-( 
I would think it would be very mean of my boss to make me work xmas and give me new year off seen as I am pregnant but it doesnt always work like that at my job. I'll be mega pissed if I do end up working xmas coz I worke xmas last year and was promised this year off, but I have since been moved to a different home so dont think it will count.


----------



## maryanne67

Hhope work goes quickly fletch n have a good nite out with ur mum x


----------



## maryanne67

Aw bailey were u working a diff home but same company coz i shud think if u were promised xmas off then u shud get it have u told ur boss u want xmas day off


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Mummy2 I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you. I agree with the other ladies that counselling might be good if you are feeling worse every month. I was like Tawn and found I was a little better each month, but there were times I considered it as I didnt want to do anything. I was struggling to go to work at first but after a week or so I found that working was a helpful distraction. I think its definately a healthy way to deal with your grieving and definately worth a go. Hope you feel better soon xxxxxx
> 
> Amy - I agree with everything you wrote hun, and it was written beautifully. Personally I am glad that I had the months in between, at first I was desperate for that BFP, but actually i think that the 4 months in between were what I needed to help me move forward. I think no matter when you are pregnant again after a loss you will still have the intense fear and anxiety, but perhaps having time to grieve can help your feelings of guilt and sadness.
> 
> Tawn - have a nap hun!! I would if I worked from home lol!! Obviously you need to work but its no good forcing yourself to work when you are tired hun!
> 
> Cath - :rofl: on the floor opening the box haha, you proper made me giggle, like a child on xmas day hehe!!
> 
> Mrs d - how is your neck feeling today hun?
> 
> Cupcake - hope the dicky tummy is feeling better now, are you back at work today?
> 
> Shellie - hope you are well today and not working too hard, are you managing to see anymore of df or still passing ships in the night?
> 
> Fletch - how was work last night? Hope you are having a nice lie in today!
> 
> Shelby - did you manage to get a frer? Forgot to mention that they sell them up at the asda near me if thats not too far away for you....thats where I bought mine when I inevitably used all my ebay ones and ran out haha!!
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - i hope you are ok hun
> 
> thurl - how was the paralympics? Hope you had a lovely time!!
> 
> Dani - I dont know if you still pop in but I hope you are well and look forward to you surprising us with a BFP!!
> 
> I hope I havent forgotten anyone!! Hope you are all well today!
> 
> AFM - just waiting for the lazy df to get up so we cango food shopping. I think I have come up with an ingenius was of stopping him having a beer after work.....buy him a crate of beer from the supermarket so he's got no excuse to have a beer at work when he has them at home lol

I'm ok. Thanks for asking baileybubs...just hanging in there waiting to ovulate...and praying...i have been in a bit of a funk since my chemical on the 31st...just moody and grumpy. Hope I snap out of it soon, I feel bad for those around me having to deal with it.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttcbabyisom, you have every right to feel grumpy and sad, you cant rush yourself into feeling better hun coz it will only come back to bite you in the bum later on! You need to heal in your own time and others can lump it lol!! I do hope you feel better soon though hun xxxxx

Maryanne, no I havent told her coz we have a system at work, in September sometime a sheet is circulated on which you need to indicate which you would rather work xmas or new year, now hopefully if we get at least 6 volunteers for xmas then I wont have to work but I can only count 3 that I think will volunteer so my boss will have to make 3 others work BUT I can only really think of 1 senior that will volunteer and every day needs a senior in the morning and one in the evening, so there needs to be 1 more senior to work......there are 5 of us seniors, the one that works with me normally will work xmas, the other 3 are the boss herself, and her 2 friends so thats why I think she will make me work. But I will make sure I tell her that I worked last xmas and was told I could have this one off, coz my boss and her 2 friends actually got last xmas off so it would be extremely unfair of her to make me work it over herself and the other 2 seniors. And if she does I will go over her head an go to her boss and complain that its favouritism.


----------



## baileybubs

Hopefully though she will be fair, if I had had last xmas off I would volunteer for this xmas as I think that would only be fair. Fingers crossed she thinks like that too, but she has two young kids so I doubt it.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

bailey i hope they give u xmas off! I still dont know what i'm working ... and I cant remember what i did last year? I think boxing day? I dont know if you do boxing day in the UK? the day after xmas?

Cath and fletch its not over til AF!

AFM, didn't jump OH this morning as he woke up complaining about being really really sore from work yesterday. He works at a Unileiver warehouse and got stuck with an order for a store where he had to lift extra heavy boxes full of Vim (I think it's known as Cif in uk?) and Tresemme hair products all day long! It's ok my cm is still kinda a mix and my cervix still feels very firm and mostly closed, so I think skipping today isnt a problem, but I'll try and get him tomorrow morning! Hopefully I'll be getting into my fertile phase in the next couple of days.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we have boxing day Shellie, I worked xmas eve, xmas day and boxing day last year (thats what we have to do if we choose to work xmas so thats why I dont want to do it!!). I love boxing day, its usually my day with my family.

I hope that you O soon Shellie! Waiting for O is such a pain!


----------



## jammers77

Just saw your news, Shelby. I've not felt well, so I'm just seeing it. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Know that you're in my thoughts and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Been and done some lasts minute holiday shopping today....spent £35 on toiletries and that doesn't even include the mozzi sprays and sunscreen that I've got from work! Eek....oh and I bought tampons rather than a hpt...thought it was tempting fate if I did, but I will take a few ICs with me just incase!

Fletch and cath i dont think you shpuld think that just cos you dont have synptoms you are out, your not out til the witch shows remember! In answer to your questions fletch ive had no symptoms really other than the cramps the other day and occasionally since and a bit of cm here and there, other than that nothing, but then im only 6dpo (5 if I ovd on Tuesday) so wouldnt have even implanted yet!)

Bailey hope you get Xmas off, I love Xmas and hate ny!

Mrs d where do you go in the new forest today?

Shelby how are the cramps now? x


----------



## baileybubs

Theres no winning with me, I complain when I have to work all the time an yet now I am at home alone and bored lol!!

Is the weather absolutely awful where everyone else is??

My BIL has just posted on fb that he is preparing for xmas already with his xmas scented candle and looking forward to it lol, although he's a minister so I think he's more looking forward to his churches celebrations rather than the xmas dinner like me lol!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks for asking everyone, I actually do feel better and the cramps have really eased off. Have been looking into it though and will just have to see how things go with regard to having a dnc and that. I guess if the cramps and bleeding stop this week I am ok to ttc again straight away?? Someone correct me if I am wrong, please!!

I really hope everyone else is ok, I will catch up with you all properly when I find my pma, I'm all out of it at the moment xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw shelby I dont blame you for being out of PMA. But once the bleeding and cramps has stopped yeah I think you'd be fine to ttc again straight away. Big big hugs :hugs:

Cupcake - £35 on toiletries hehe you sound like me!! I love my toiletries and a holiday is a great excuse for me to buy them lol!! My df tells me off for buying more shower gels and shampoos when I dont need them lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

No it's sunny and mild outside bailey! Is it raining up north B? X


----------



## baileybubs

Sheeting it down as my mum would say lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby as soon as your HCG is at 0 you can try again - not saying you cant be intimate whilst waiting though hun :hugs: 

Ahhhh im packing for holidays its so confusing to what to pack depending on the whether,

Bailey its sheeting it down here too lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby I'm so sorry you feel rubbish hun, your PMA will come back I promise you but it takes time. I would say wait til the bleeding stops, and then start ov testing around a week or so later, kind off like your normal cycle xx


----------



## shelbysioux

My preg test at the hossy yesterday was negative, no wonder, it was bright red (soz tmi). I just hope I can move on from this quickly without any stupid crappy pain in the arse complications. I know I can carry a baby, I know I can get pregnant, so surely my little rainbow can't be far away? xxx

PS It's pissing it down here


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not far away Shelby, you have just been so unlucky but it will happen xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, I was just wondering if anyone else is rhesus negative like me?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm rheasus positive Hun. U will be getting an anti d injection once u give birth Hun. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey ill have a look at my blood donation card when I get out of the bath hun...

What do you think the odds are of having evaps on 2 diff brands of ics taken with same samplexxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think it's maybe not an evap??x


----------



## baileybubs

Errr slim Cath.....why? Have you got 2 evaps??

Yeah I had the anti d after the mc too Cheryl. Just wondering if anyone else has it.....read up on rhesus disease and it can be a nasty thing!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby, I started ttc again as soon as the bleeding had stopped from my MC, it was very early on too. I had a very odd cycle and then got this BFP the next cycle. I am glad the pain is better, remember to allow yourself to grieve and be gentle with yourself. :hugs:

Bailey, I am not Rh- ... sorry I can't help there with info/etc. I hope you don't have to work Christmas this year... if you do you need to make them promise you that you can have next year off (if you are going back) so you can be with baby on it's first Christmas!

Mrs D, hope your time away is continuing to go well... and that you are buying out the shops!

Fletch and Cath, remember it isn't over until the witch shows up. The month I got this BFP i Had a ton of preggo symptoms that would come and go and psyched myself up that I might be pregnant and then had pretty much convinced myself I wasn't (though there was this niggling thought/feeling that I was) and then right around AF time I got my BFP!

AFM- I spent about 4 hours packing this morning, got a lot done but then started "feeling it" and figured it was time to stop. DH hasn't actually done much to help yet. In his defense he was offering to help this morning but I was wanting to get some stuff done this morning and then be able to relax and I know he likes to start his weekends slow. Next weekend I only have one day off so I totally plan on making him do most of the last minute things. We've got a really good start on it now though, so I am feeling less overwhelmed. I have every intention to relax the rest of the day today as I am still "feeling it" and think I may have overdone it a tad. I made sure to make DH lift the boxes/bags once I made them heavy. :haha:

I have off tomorrow too (My scan is at 8:30am... am equally excited to see baby and maybe find out if it is a :baby: girl/boy and terrified something will be wrong. My fears always peak right before my scans.) I have to do laundry and might start packing up some of the kitchen (the things we don't use daily) but it will depend how I am feeling. I plan on doing some baby shopping and resting as well.


----------



## CherylC3

I thot I was neg but the midwife tolt me I'm pos after my dnc.. Hav u had your booking appointment yet bailey? I don't kno when il get my 12 wk scan. X


----------



## baileybubs

hi amy :hi: nah i wont be going back there and I will still be on maternity at christmas next year anyway yay!!
Take it easy lady!!! Dont be doing anymore packing today and hope tomorrow goes fab!!!

Cheryl - I had my booking in appointment at 8 weeks hun and they gave me the number to call to book my scan. Have you decided about the nuchal test hun coz I would push for your scan if you want that hun xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Im not bailey think they give u a jab further into pregnancy tho just incase bloods cross during labour 
shelby glad ur feeling a bit better if u get no problems i think u shud be ok to ttc as soon as u feel upto it n u never kno u mite catch the egg first cycle love it its pissing down lol its cloudy with blue sky here up newcastle fxd hun x
Shellie hope ur fertile phase starts soon poor oh sounds like a heavy jobx
Forgot bailey hope u get xmas without the hassle of going over ur bosses head but even if u bored in 6 months time you will be crying out to have some free time once hobbit is here n being demanding x
cupcake £35 just on toiletries thats the cost of living these days so hope u dont need the tampons now uve bought lets hope sods law comes in n makes them a waste of money when u get ur bfp x
hi every1 else sorry if i missed any1 dunno how i managed a long post the other day afm been to beach coz the weather was ok dogs enjoyed it and so did i am hoping oh will do his duties again tonite but not holding out much hope hoping we done enuff if not 
Good luck every1 x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks maryanne, i guess I should be savouring the peace and quiet I get now lol!! I am sure you did enough to catch that eggy too hun!! Aw going to the beach that must have been nice and chilled out for you, I used to love taking my dogs on the beach when I lived by the sea, although it wasnt the nicest beach ever lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne I got my Cx crossed for you hun,I'd love to live near a beach your so lucky!!

Amy take it easy with the packing lovely,I hope you got friends to help you out.

Yeh I got a line on 2 diff tests,the one line was as thick as the control line but couldn't make out if it was grey or pink?!?! Xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Amy sounds like the packing is coming on nicely just do small bits all week then rest im sure you will get it done give ur oh a kick up the butt lol n im sure everything will be fine tomoro at ur scan will be waiting for update tomoro x


----------



## CherylC3

I'm to having the test, got my booking appointment on tues. x


----------



## baileybubs

Ah good, is it just the blood test tomorrow then? Coz I know they measure the nuchal fold but I dont when they can do that, I thought it was after 10 weeks, but I suppose you are a prune tomorrow arent you hun? Yay!!! And I'll be a plum! Its weird coz they are dead quick at doing the booking in appointments where I am, its usually done by week 8 or 9 but everywhere else seems to do it whenever. I dont see the point of them sometimes, it could be done by my midwife at my surgery so I dont get why they have to send me up to the hospital for it...but I guess there are no real risks or complications to worry about with me so its all just filling in the book, being given the booklets and having blood taken.


----------



## maryanne67

Cath u gonna upload pics for us 2 evaps hopefully not hope its the start of ur bfp n the beach here aint the bezt but it was nice to be sumwhere quiet there used to be a power station and coal mining pit nearby and the waters edge is full of coal particles so makes the sand black as it washes up. I am watching a move right now resident evil retribution its action packed n gory fun lol


----------



## baileybubs

I was just about to say that maryanne, pics Cath please!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Whereabouts in the country are you maryanne? Just roughly, if you dont wanna say exactly where on the thread (you never know who's reading these things lol!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath!!!!

Does it look like any of the ICs in the countdown to pregnancy gallery?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm not having the nuchal test done we've decided against it. X


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right hun, well I hope it all goes well this week anyway! How are you feeling with the ms now hun?


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey im in cramlingto 10 mile north of newcastle used to be a village but has expanded into a town we have a shopping centre manor walks a liesure centre concordia and a few skools but the shopping centre is expanding to include a cinema and a m&s i think but nothing else much up here x


----------



## maryanne67

Cramlington lol silly phone


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds lovely Maryanne, I'm in Lancashire....wet, rainy, miserable old Lancashire lol!


----------



## maryanne67

Cheryl just my opinion but i wudnt have the test because if it came back high risk i still wouldnt terminate and its more stress and worrying for 6 more months andit doesnt mean there would be anything wrong i wouldnt even have the 16 week blood test for the same reason just my opinion but i am sure everything will be fine for you x


----------



## maryanne67

Looks like wot lovely weather we have had is coming to an end bailey we had wind here 2 days ago first in a while


----------



## baileybubs

Cath....in suspenders here lol!! Pics of "evaps" please please pretty please lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Its been windy rainy and horrible here now for days, the North West has such crap weather lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Cath don't make a post like that and then run!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I just checked my hotel facilities and I can pay for some wifi access so will be able to pop and bnb to check out baileys scan and see Cath and fletch get their BFPs!!

Yey I miss Internet so much when I'm abroad, so sad!


----------



## maryanne67

Aw i miss my net when im not home never mind on hols cupcake


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies!!! my battery went on my phone!!

You cant see anything with my stupid phone camera!! 

the pic of 2 tests together their are the 'evaps' the test on its own i took after them and i think i can see summit....


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## cathgibbs

oh if you click on the pics then click them again they become bigger  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh I think I see something on the one on its own deffo!!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha cupcake loving that you can get wifi!!! yay!! i think i do ill have to double check!!

Thank god i havent got line eye if you can see it too bailey lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I can I can!!! Oooh I cant wait for you to test with fmu!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

i have been having these lines since yest although yesterdays was a lot lighter, i found it with a torch lmfao thats how insane i am with POAS lol these ones i could see with no help! xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Think i can cath but my fona aint enlarging them will look later om my laptop


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I can't see anything but I'm on my phone so that's prob why!


----------



## cathgibbs

my phone is rubbish hun i cant see anyones lines on their hpts - i have got a cracked screen so that could be a reason why lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

what time you flying? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

9:40 i think thurs am!

When do you go?


----------



## cathgibbs

oh i thought you were going tomorrow for some reason!! the 24th hun, our flight is at 6pmish - i want to pack already as i had a dream fri night that i forgot to pack lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath that's an anxiety dream! 

No have 3 days off to pack, get my hair and nails done, and chill!

Has anyone ever had their eyebrows threaded? I had mine done today (had it b4 to), oh my soooo painful. They look totes AMAZEBALLS now tho!

Where's Tawn she's been quiet this weekend?


----------



## cathgibbs

I love having my brows threaded,I do Ohs brows lol

Oh I don't blame you hun spoil yourself and chillax!!!

She has been quiet,I hope all is ok xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

You love it?? It's like torture! I'm a wuss though!


----------



## baileybubs

I thought I saw her catching up earlier today but she might be busy and didn't get chance to update. 

I have never touched my eyebrows and never will lol!! Can't be bothered with that, I think if I started doing it I'd just become obsessed so I won't lol!


----------



## Poppy84

Cath I think I can see something yay yay yay

I used to put a torch light under my tests too hehe


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh bailey I wish I didn't have to but mine are really big unless I keep them under control!

Yeah she posted earlier briefly!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Cupcake I find it therapeutic lmfao I'm weird

Bailey I don't blame you hun its a constant upkeep!! 

Ahhhh this big fat ginger tom cat keeps beating up Dora iv had enough of him now!!! Bully! Xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Poor dora Cath do they screech on the cats in my street are horrendous when they start fighting 
i dont do my eyebrows just cant be bothered and think would be constant so no thanks lol but yes would think it theraputic i dont wear make up either hubby likes me best without it lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I wish I could be brave enough not to wear makeup! But I love makeup what can I say!

Poor Dora!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Maryanne that's sweet of your dh,I bet your skin is lovely from not wearing make up!!!

Ahhhh she came home soaking wet,her claw is broken,her collar is missing and she just looks in pain,bloody cat!!! She's my fur baby!!

Ahhhh did anyone watch xfactor with the homeless guy? He's amazing xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bless her :(

No Cath, I'm really not into it this season!


----------



## cathgibbs

It's a pile of poop you get to watch 2 good singers,if that!! This homeless guy was amazing tho,I always want to take homeless people home,give them a warm bath,some lovely home made food and a bed for the night xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bless ya! Whose watching downtown later on?


----------



## maryanne67

Am watching xfactor bailey missed the homeless bloke tho aur poor furbaby give her a cuddlde. My cat is 16 yr old nearly bless him hes got hardly any teeth n had his eye taken out 11 yr ago when a car hit him n bust his eye that was not a pretty sight he had been out all night n was sat on a hutch in our back garden meeowing to be in had to hand feed him tuna samon n milk for 3 days after his op thought he wouldnt make it but he did n hes family to me
cupcake im not into downtown


----------



## shelbysioux

hey everyone, those of you that have had mc's, how long did you bleed for afterwards? My bleeding seems to be stopping but the pain has started again?

I got a really funny video of my cat today eating a massive spider in the bath :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Maryanne that's so sad,bless him!! He's at a good age,I bet he just sleeps all day like little old man,my last cat died when he was .15- he went grey towards the end bless him xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

shelby I bled for 1 week when I mc at 6 weeks,my af arrived 30 days later after day of mc,I think the cramps will be around for a few days sorry hun :hugs:

Haha their awesome spider killers aren't they xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Do you think I am mad if I start ttc again straight away? 

I have 2 cats, a black one and a white one, they hate each other, what is yours like? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby I had an erpc and bled for a day or so after, then stopped, then it started again s few days later really heavy. I would imagine you Wont bleed For that long though hun, more like a late ish heavier period? I think I had a chem I few months b4 my mc to and that was like a really heavy period. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

No not mad Shelby....I think all of us have got back on the ttc game as soon as we were medically fit to! I waited for AF as that was my personal choice but I didn't need to, although I'm glad I did as it was a bit of a clear out!


----------



## cathgibbs

No I don't think your mad hun,not at all we have all been there done it,the urge to ttc after a mc is quite normal,it takes your mind off things xxx

Dora is white and tabby she's gorgeous but is a right stroppy cow lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah definately not mad shelby, I wanted to straight away too but my body wouldn't let me! 5 weeks of bleeding for me but I was at 12 weeks and silly doctors wouldn't listen to me when I said I didnt think I had passed everything. 
But as soon as it stopped I was dtd and using opk's and thus began my poas addiction lol!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Thanks everyone, the things you learn about when you have to! Never knew any of this before, had my dd so easy no worries at all, was a bad birth had forceps and tons of stitches but all worth it. Feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall trying to make a little brother or sister for her to love! *sighs*

My cats are called Magic and Maggot :)


----------



## cupcake1981

You will get there Shelby, you will. I know it's hard to think that now but you will do!


----------



## Tawn

I'm still here girls! I posted this morning but stepson was with his grandparents today which meant DH and I spent the whole day watching movies and cuddling, it was heavenly!! I'll do a proper catch up tomorrow, as I need to get on my laptop to see these tests of cath's!!!! Hope it is your bfp Hun!

Shelby, I bled for 7 days with my mc Hun. I hope that yours is over much quicker and is not too painful physically, even though I am sure it is awful emotionally :hugs:

Night night ladies! Chat tomorrow!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn sounds lovely!!


----------



## maryanne67

Shelby dont think ur mad at all i started ttc straight after my mc at 10 weeks n 5 days no dnc i bled for a week n a half passed the feotus after 1 week had it in my hand and buried it in my garden but my af didnt start for 3 weeks after i also started straight after my loss right away you will get there hun n love the cats names mines called oscar x
Cath he does sleeps n cleans himself n he is black with white on his nose chest n paws 
its my hubbies rotty that gets the spiders in here if she is lying asleep n we mention a spider she jumps straight up n statts looking for 1 and flies aswell specially daddy long legs she takes u finger ends off if u catch it for her but i hate anything like that n think its gross when she chews them even tho im scared stiff of spiders x


----------



## maryanne67

Nite Tawn :thumbup: for cuddles with oh x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that sounds great Tawn, well jel lol!! Glad you are well.

Aww and I am well jel of all the cats!! I would love a cat, but love my Bailey and he's my little cutey.

I just had a bit of a cry from nowhere!! I realised why I was so upset that I am having to do on call again on a weekend in 2 weeks......it would have been my due date 2 weeks today. That kinda hit me from nowhere! 

On a happier note though, I succumbed and ordered a dominoes, I knew I would before the end of this weekend!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Bailey where is Dominoes, there isn't one near me! I have a dog as well as my cats, what sort of dog is Bailey? Mine is a black lab :)


----------



## baileybubs

Leyland Shelby so should deliver for you! Just go online and order thats what I do lol.

My Bailey is a golden retriever

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/97bf3de9.jpg


----------



## shelbysioux

Awwwwwwww he is sooooo cute! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

This is my little doggy Clyde xxx
 



Attached Files:







08082012071.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Aww what a cutie!!


----------



## shelbysioux

Living the dream on Blackpool beach :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I am in such a bad mood for no apparent reason. I want to just bite my DH's head off or cry and I have no idea why.. sorry for the vent, I just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## fletch_W

You lot and your cats lol. I'm severely allergic to cats. Iv been.close to suffocating before just from stroking one. Scary stuff. But Cath the.pics of your on fb really make me chuckle. 

Sheeky I.bled for 6 days two heavy and the real spotting and my first af was 36 days later and ten times more painful than my mc. I started trying straight away. It's not mad its completely natural to want to. It helps with the grieving I think. 

Afm ill be Apple bobbing in the morning. Wine is NOT good!! Iv just ordered a dirty take away just for me haha!!  night night ladies catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Oh and bailey, I have to work Xmas and new year :-( do you get double time? It's so hard for me cos my inlaws are 40 mins away so we go to one new years and the other on Xmas :-( I can't this year. Boo!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Aww I feel so out of the loop when it comes to these shows! I have never watched any of them, so I really have no clue. For me my "stories" full of drama and suspense are Grey's Anatomy & Keeping Up With The Kardashians LOL

I LOVE Grey's Anatomy!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Aww bailey n shelby ur doggies r so cute love them x
Fletch boo working xmas and new car but sounds like uve had a good nite out x
Ttcbabyisom :hi: how u doin x
Nite everyone x


----------



## maryanne67

my roxy spaniel my hubbys rotty lillie at the beach

dunno wot u girls think but i think our animals are our own therapy when we feel down they seem to have a sense and mine comes n sits beside me or on me like they know when i am feeling down hope that makes sense ,just realised i havent got a pic of my cat ill have to get some and put 1 on


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay, time to BD!!! 
 



Attached Files:







20120916_214728 (768x1024).jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maryanne67

get your man and :sex: and get them :spermy: and catch the egg ,good luck ttcbabyisom x


----------



## fletch_W

Yay ttcbaby!! Go get that dh!! 

MaryAnne I'm the same with my mums dogs. When I cry they come and comfort me. They really are nans best friend xx


----------



## cathgibbs

How you feeling fletch hun,hangover or did you do apple bobbing lol.

I should put the pics of my demented Dora on here,they would def make people smile!! I caught her sitting in the toilet this morning,not on the toilet but in it lol

Yay ttc go abduction catch that egg lovely,happy bding!!

Awwww Amy I bet your stressed with the move etc so you have every right to be snappy

Loving the pics of everyone's pets,I love animals

Those tests were evaps I think girls,done an Asda - nothing - 2 ics one had a line which I suspect is evap and there was nowt on the other.....bloody evaps xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Shelby u are not mad to ttc straight away I had my dnc on the 10th July and got my BFP on the 3rd of aug Hun... I think ttc kept me sane after it...x

All ur dogs are cute il try and post a pic of gus boy later...x

Tawn sounds like u had a fab day...x

Ttcbabyisom get bding Hun...x

Hey everyone I've missed :wave:

My friends waters broke last night so can't wait to see wot she has...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath boo to Evans tht sucks :(


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath is it just the green ones that are giving you evaps? Cause they were causing you issues last cycle right? Might be best to throw those away, they seem evil!!! :hugs: there is still plenty of time for your bfp!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

It's the blue ones from amazon that are giving me the evaps this time lol the green ones are ok this time lol 

Awwww Cheryl that's fab about your friend!!! Xx


----------



## Tawn

OMG seriously!?!? :wacko: what a pain in the a**! I've never gotten an evap off them..... so maybe it isn't an evap? LOL Why can't we just fast forward time!!!!?????


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I know,I have none left now only the green ones so ill just carry on using them,af is due on Friday so I hope she hurry up I don't want her joining me on holidays xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I've never had evap on the blue ones. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

When I get to work ill upload a pic of it for you to see what you think of it xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah do tht. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

No more sleeps (well technically I hope I can manage to get another 1/2 sleep in because it is only 2:40 am here!) until my scan! It is in 6 hours! I am so excited and so nervous. I wish I could just be excited to see the baby but I always get so scared right before my scan. I just try to have a PMA and remind myself that there are no clues that anything isn't going right. I will update with you ladies ASAP. I don't work today but want to go buy baby a few things, depending on when the scan is done I will either be going to do that right away or will have to wait a little bit until the stores I want to go to are open. I am planning on, at least, doing laundry tomorrow.. I may pack up the kitchen a little bit too depending on my energy level/how I am feeling.

Cath, AF not until Friday?!? You've got plenty of time!!! :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - don't loose faith hun, maybe they weren't evaps and this morning your urine just wasn't concentrated enough or something! PMA!!

Cheryl - happy prune day!!

Amy - I hope you are feeling better hun

Ttcbabyisom - yaya for O go catch that eggy!!!!

Fletch - hows the head this morning?

Tawn - how are you hun? Not feeling too bad I hope!!

Shelby - I hope you are resting up and the cramps aren't too painful for you :hugs:

Shellie - any sign of O yet?

Mrs d - I hope you are having an awesome time in the uk we miss you!!

Poppy - hoes engelbert doing? Hope you are well!!

Cupcake - hows the packing coming along? 3 more sleeps!

Thurl - how are you hun, everything well I hope!

Maryanne - Awww those doggies are soooo cute!!

AFM - I'm off to work now on another, and my very last, 12 hour shift!!! Catch up tonight!!!
3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Amy best of luck today hun, I'll be checking in to see that lovely scan pic and see of you are team pink or blue!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw don't work too hard bailey...x

Amy I'm excited for ur scan Hun. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, good luck with that last 12 hour shift, and make sure it really IS your last, if they try to give them to you again remind them of the agreement you made with your boss!!!

I still am not sure how you do it, it amazes me!!!

Cheryl and Bailey, happy prune and plum... teehee Cheryl your baby is the size of a dehydrated Bailey's baby... sorry, I couldn't resist!

Cheryl, I hope the MS is starting to get better for you, at least at times? I know, for me, even in week, almost, 16 I still have it but it seems less often. It can still be pretty severe but occurs less often. It didn't start to seem to even think about improving until maybe 13/14 weeks so you've got time!

Happy Monday morning to everyone else! Hope you are well!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Amy good luck today hun! cant wait to see the pics!! 

Yay for last 12 hour shift Bailey!! woohoooo!! thank F for that lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning everyone!

I'm enjoying my first day of holiday so far, am still in bed! Lovely! I might be totally lazy and decadent in a mo and make tea and toast and watch downtown in bed!

Yes bailey 3 sleeps!!! I've not packed but everything is laid out in the spare room ready, just gotta try and get my hair colour sorted out today as the shade was sold out in 2 of the super drugs I went to yesterday as its half price! How you feeling about the scan, glad you seem to be excited, you should be! I will be getting some Internet access ASAP so I can see pic!

Has anyone read any good books lately, going holiday book shopping today....I have the last fifty shades book to finish, but think I just want fluff and chick lit to be honest, can't be bothered with anything particularly intellectual on holiday! 
Getting really excited now!

Amy good luck for your scan!! I think your baby is pink!

Cath, can't believe you got Evaps on those tests, they are supposed to be 100% reliable as there are used by doctors! Have you had any alcohol or meds this weekend? Don't worry AF will be with me 4 days in! I have no PMA for a bfp this month, I don't feel anything different!

Tawn :wave: nice to see you hun, missed you at the weekend!

Mrs d are you back soon? Missed you my late night chat buddy!

Cheryl hope you feel ok today hun!

Mummy, come back soon you've been gone ages!

Ttcbaby and maryanne hope you got lucky last night and caught an egg!

Shelby how are you today hun? How's the pain and bleeding? You going to work today?

I'm really cross with hubs today Over the silliest thing, and you will all think I'm mad. Basically he hasn't wet shaved (uses a trimmer) since the beginning of our relationship 3 years ago cos he knows I love stubbly, rugged men. Lady night he wet shaved, and I can't look at him or kiss him as he looks and feels like someone different! Am I a freak? I hate it!! I want to throw the thing away!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath they don't look like Evaps. X


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh Cupcake i dont blame you hun!! Stay in bed and relax you are on holidays after all :-D!! Grab yourself some toast aswell yummmmmmmmm!! :rofl: that bit about your OH and his shaving has tickled me haha im the exact same with my OH I dont like change!! 

Ahhh Cheryl i dont know - surely it would have shown up on the Asda test and the other IC? xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> Has anyone read any good books lately, going holiday book shopping today....I have the last fifty shades book to finish, but think I just want fluff and chick lit to be honest, can't be bothered with anything particularly intellectual on holiday!
> 
> I have just finished 'The Long Weekend ' by Veronica Henry, I got it from the library but it's just come out so you will defo get it on the airport. It's just a girlie summer book, it's good x
> 
> Shelby how are you today hun? How's the pain and bleeding? You going to work today?
> 
> No I haven't gone to work, my boss is on holiday anyway so it's fine. I'm kind of torn because I dont want to make a big deal of it, but I dont want to act like nothing happened either, if you know what I mean. xx


----------



## shelbysioux

that post didn't work how it was supposed to?? Oh well x


----------



## cathgibbs

Shelby stay home for a few days xx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Shelby stay home for a few days xx

I have already had 2 weeks off with the ectopic though, so I will only get half pay if I am off. I think I will go in tomorrow and then just come home if the cramps are doing my head in or if I feel like crap xx Sorry for my selfish posts at moment xx


----------



## shelbysioux

By the way Cath I see a line on the middle pic :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

see how you feel in the morning? if you feel fine go in and like you said if the cramps are painful go home, cant you make time up rather than getting paid half pay for a sicky? 

ahhh i thik its evaps hun, my other tests are coming up blank, never mind atleast i can have a drink on hols xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

It is still dead early though! I will have to get my little red wee beaker out of retirement again soon!

I would rather get half pay than make the time up tbh, the less time I have to spend there the better. I am going to hand my notice in today and there is a park there so oh is coming and we are taking the dog round the park afterwards. He has taken the day off cos I said I didn't want to be on my own <3


----------



## cathgibbs

next cycle im not going to use OPKS i dont think, iv quite frankly had enough of ttc now. haha yeh get it out hun, my yellow beaker will be going into retirement as yours comes out lol.

Oh yeh i forgot you got a new job! oh thats a relief isnt it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im feeling really depressed alll of a sudden, i feel like i could cry at my desk and i dont know why :-( xxxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I thought you sounded down, it will just be hormones :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby don't feel bad for being off, I was off for a month with my mc as everything was long and drawn out and I was a mess. Take the time you need and be as selfish as you want! Need! Xx


----------



## shelbysioux

What happened with yours Cupcake? Or it doesn't matter if you don't want to talk about it xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, i normally get like this when AF is due :-/ im getting a few twinges in ectopic side now, ahhh i hate waiting im such an impatient person, i just want AF to hurry up so im not on on holidays!! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I've probably asked you like ten million times but when do you go on your hols? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

its fine hun im the same, so much happens on this thread we forget!! week today i go hun, looking forward to having a bloody good drink out there now lol try and relax a bit  have you got any holidays booked or any in mind to book hun? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Cath did I tell you that af came on the plane on way to honeymoon and finished on plane on way back? Safe to say I had a very sexually frustrated dh on our honeymoon lol. They look like last months so I dunno? Buy if af is due Fri it may be too early? I'm due tomorrow so not gonna test again. Vcos I'm expecting her :-( boo! Cath don't cry hunny :-( think of Dora sat in the bog bowl  haha she's ace! The window sil one was best behind the blinds. Really made me chuckle xx 

Shelby I wasn't working when I had an mc so I can't give any advice there but I pretty much went back to normal. I was only 6+4 weeks so I miscarried naturally without dnc or meds. And we started trying when the bleeding stopped but we had to be very careful as it had been 4 weeks since we had dtd. Going back to work might take your mind off things? 

No Apple bobbing for me. I had a bottle of wine :dohh: and then a massive pizza and garlic mushrooms all to myself! PIG!!


----------



## shelbysioux

well no I had the money saved to go in May but then got preggo and with everything else we've just not got round to it. Would really love to save up til next year and maybe go to Disney World, I took my dd when she was two but she doesn't remember it (she pretends she does though, lol) Will take some convincing of my oh cos he thinks it's just for kids but it's sooo not. Also would have to check he can get in the country cos he has a bit of a rum past from when he was like 17,18 xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh no Fletch really?!?! What a horrible time for the bitch oopppsss i think i meant witch :blush: to show her ugly mug!!!! poor DH!!! hahaha!! im ok(ish) abuot seeing BFN cause i got holidays to look forward to but its still a little bit sad, i know i still have a whilte to go yet but i literally feel like a non pregnat person lol, boobs stay the same no bloating, nausea only happens now and then, ahhhhh Fletch shes amazeballs fair play to her, she was loving it in the windows, lying there with her legs open for everyone to see the tart lol!

oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that sounds lush im well jell!! Mmmmm garlic Mushrooms!! best thing since sliced bread!! P.s your not a pig at all!! you needed it to soak up the vino!!!! 

oohhh Disneyland sounds amazing hun!! Did DH go with you the first time? Surely he will be ok to go there now if it happened when he was 17/18?? America is so strict,our police need to be more like them! i love watching American Police shows!! someone drink drives over there they get proper punished, someone drink drives in this country - they get a 18 month ban...............shocking.

I dont know if you heard about this story - this woman in her 70's had parked up by a reservoir with her mother, DH and her 2 foster children and dog and some idiot bumped into them with his car when he was rushing to work and their car ended up in the reservoir killing everyone apart from the dog and the old lady. he had only just beem allowed to drive after having a ban for dangerous driving and all he got was 4 years and he even admitted he was rushing because he was late, thats a year for each of their lives, hes banned again from driving for 3 years now,disgusting xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I went completely off topic then lol sorry xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I went when I was 12 with my mum and dad, then I went for my honeymoon with my not-so d-h and then went again to celebrate my divorce! that was in 2002 though so I need my Mickey fix soon! 

I agree the laws in this country are a joke there is simply no deterrent to put people off committing crimes xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Not so DH :rofl: Love the idea that you went to celebrate your divorce haha xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Wow that's awful!! Yeah Britain are really slack with the law. I was in a taxi the other night and a guy pulled out to cut this lass up and bumped into her, she get out he reversed and sped off!! Taxi driver was laughing! If I hadn't been late for work is have asked taxi driver to stop and do something! 

Yeah Cath bitch is the correct word. But we had a good time. Went to marmaris in turkey was gorgeous! 

Disney world sounds amazeballs! If it was 18,18 he should be fine. I think its if he's been to prison cos over here if you've been to prison you get an instant 5 year arms ban and that's what the us look for. But your dh should be fine xx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha to celebrate your divorce! That's brilliant xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I have never been to Turkey Fletch it looks gorgeous though. Yeah I blew a big chunk of my divorce settlement on it, and it really bugged him so I thought YOLO!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies :wave: ....

I've been totally AWOL, but I'm back in the land of the Wifi now, so I'll need a quick catch-up (Tawn? lol).

Shelby - I did read though about your BFP and then your sad news lovely. I'm so so sorry. How are you feeling today? Have the cramps settled down? I'm honestly heartbroken for you :cry:

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I've missed being here with you all, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't kinda enjoy the 'time off' to not obsess so much about TTC. DH and I are probably at the best point we've been all year. I did have a melt-down while we were away though.

Fletch and Cath - Can't wait to see your BFPs coming through :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey mummy, im glad you and DH are doinggreat due to not obsessing over TTC!! how was your holiday?? did you enjoy??

xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hiya Mummy! I am so glad to have you back, definitely missed you on here! I will do my best for a recap, but I can't remember exactly when you left so you might get some info that you already know, sorry!

MrsDuck- has been traveling with her DH over the weekend enjoying some much deserved shopping and partying! She is slowly regaining movement in her neck and I believe is just waiting on her appt in London for her iodine treatment and then she can start her 6month to TTC countdown!!!

Cath- is 10dpo (I think!?) and has been testing every day from 5dpo or so :) She has been having some really great symptoms, and a few shadows on some ICs which we aren't sure whether are the start of a BFP or an evap. But the good news is she goes on holiday next week, so she is trying to focus on how much fun she will be having there if AF comes instead.

Fletch- also has some really amazing tww symptoms but unfortunately the tests have been bfn so far :( AF is due tomorrow (I think!?) and she is waiting to see if it shows before she tests again. 

Cupcake- is also in her TWW, her first official one since her mc! She had some weird crampy feelings early on, so hoping this is a good sign for her. Also, she is officially on holiday for the next two weeks and takes off for Cape Verde soon so she is packing tampons just in case, but hopefully some hpts too!

Bailey- is working as hard as ever, but is sooo close to her 12 week scan! It is on Thursday this week, and I think she is managing quite well with the nervousness but we are all excited to see her little hobbit squirming around in there!

Cheryl- is still suffering from MS, poor thing. She also has a scan coming up (on Friday I think!) to check on her bubba, so we should be getting lots of good scan pictures here coming up!

Thurl- got her appointment with her doctor to talk about the possibility of PCOS. She was very nervous, so we are so proud of her for taking the step, and her doctor was lovely and is sending her forth for some testing to rule out PCOS. I think that there is some testing coming up for her soon, but not 100% sure on the dates.

Shelby- is dealing with her loss as well as anyone can expect under such heartbreaking circumstances :hugs: She is thinking about going back to work tomorrow and we hope her bleeding will stop soon so that she can get back to TTC her rainbow asap!

TTCbabyisom- officially is O'ing (probably as we speak!) for the first time since her chemical last month. Fx'd her and her DH catch that eggy!

Maryanne, is also right around O time, if I am not mistaken. So we have a lot of new girls entering the TWW to cheer on!

Shellie- is entering her fertile phase but hasn't O'd quite yet, I believe. I think her and her OH have decided to continue trying as her parents were very supportive of her being pregnant on her wedding day! 

We have a new member on the thread, Jammers! She unfortunately suffered from an ectopic as well and is in her TWW now, waiting to test I believe.

Leinzlove and Zoela are doing wonderfully! She is looking to buy a new house (which is beautiful!) and will hopefully find out by tomorrow if their offer is accepted!

GOSH, I feel like I am missing someone? If I did, I am really really sorry! I blame pregnancy brain and having so many ladies to list! :flower:

Glad you enjoyed your holiday Mummy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn i LOVE how you remember everyone and where everyone is with their cycles!!! Your like a sponge!! you just soak everything up your AMAZEBALLS!!

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my urine smells of popcorn :rofl: xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Tawn i LOVE how you remember everyone and where everyone is with their cycles!!! Your like a sponge!! you just soak everything up your AMAZEBALLS!!
> 
> Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmm my urine smells of popcorn :rofl: xxx

BAHAHAHAHA CATH!! Popcorn?? Like salty and buttery? :rofl:

Thanks Tawn for the catch up! I knew you'd be up for it with that amazing memory of yours! I think you did forget Amy though x

I'm heading towards O too (should be Fri, Sat, Sun sometime), but I'm more focused right now on just losing some weight and staying in this good place with Hubby, and enjoying our little girl :flower:

Bailey! I can't wait to see your scan pic! x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Tawn your memory is amazing :flower:

How is everyone doing? 

Bailey when is your scan?

Tawn how are you feeling now hun?

Cath / Fletch any news on the testing?

Where is Mrs Duck? is she on holiday?

Cupcake how are you doing? 

I am really sorry for being so off and on, basically my MIL was diagnosed with cancer last week, she lost the use of her leg about 7 weeks ago, and it turns out she had a tumour that was pressing on a nerve that stopped the use of her leg, she then had an MRI on Friday that showed up a number of tumours around the bottom of her spine, they admitted her to hospital and have been giving her daily radiotherapy, we think she is coming home from hospital this afternoon :happydance: and then she will just go to hospital as an outpatient every day for her treatment.

I went to hospital this morning for my blood test, my doctor is testing me for so much like LH, FSH, testosterone, day 21 progesterone test, even testing my glucose and thyroid. I feel like I am having a little MOT :) 

I'm on CD33 today, I think I O'd 7 days ago, my chart really looks like I O'd this cycle anyway which I am really chuffed about, last cycle I clearly didn't and it really stressed me out.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's late now here though ladies, so I'll catch you in the morning before you all head to bed. Have a good day xx


----------



## thurl30

Night night mummy xx


----------



## Tawn

:dohh: thanks Mummy! I KNEW I was missing someone off the list, and I had just been thinking about Amy as well! She is in the final stages of closing on her new lovely house and has a scan TODAY!!! YAY! She might be finding out whether she is blue or pink today, which is soooo exciting!

Thurl, I am so happy you are having all of your tests done, and that you O'd this cycle! Fx'd all your results come back positive, or if not then at least you have a plan of action! :hugs: And I am really sorry to hear about your MIL, must be so hard to have this all happening at once hun.

And I am feeling great thanks hun! Tired is my only real symptom lately, I have been feeling absolutely fine otherwise and just impatiently waiting the 3 1/2 weeks I have until my scan!! :)


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Tawn, I am waiting for an ultrasound appointment to come through, and then when I have had that my doctor said to book an appointment for about a week later and she should have all the results back. I'm just praying that my ovaries are normalish and not totally messed up with cysts, she said that's the outcome we have to hope for anyway because that gives me a better chance then :)

Good to hear you are feeling ok hun, is your scan all booked in? will you go to Ipswich hospital?


----------



## cathgibbs

oh Thurl sorry to hear about your MIL hun!! FX they have got it all!!! Bloody horrible disease!!!

Tawn that time will fly by now hun! xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Cath, I agree it really is evil :growlmad: How are you getting on anyway hun? How many DPO are you?


----------



## Tawn

I sure hope so Cath! I had to call and reschedule cause there was no way I could make it to that appt they gave me, so now it is booked for Thursday the 11th at 11:45am. Only one day sooner but I will take it!! LOL, only shame is DH won't be able to make the scan because he really can't take it off work :(

And yup Thurl, it will be at Ipswich hospital! It was so much easier to get to everything when we lived basically in town centre, just a quick easy bus. Now getting there from Stow will take FOREVER by bus since DH won't be able to drive me


----------



## cathgibbs

ummm im 10dpo today hun, im feeling really depressed today and i dont know why, iv gone to the toilets 3 times to cry, OH just txt me saying not to put too much on FB about what date we go away etc incase someone breaks into the house and i started crying :-( iv had enough today :-( sorry for moaning but i dont know why im so depressed i should be happy im going on holidays a week today :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh no Tawn!!! Can you video it on your mobile?!?! is anyone else going with you??? xxx


----------



## thurl30

Aww Cath sorry to hear you're feeling so down, perhaps it's the stress of nearing the end of the tww, sending you lots of :hugs:

Tawn I went to Ipswich hospital for the blood test this morning, and I had to walk past the maternity bit on the way out and saw this very heavily pregnant lady there which made me a little bit sad :( The bus journey will probably take a while, that's a pain that your DH can't get time off for the scan, will you take a friend instead? I'm in walking distance from the hospital, which is good because it's £2.80 to park there now!!! and we have been visiting my MIL everyday since she was admitted Thursday night, it would cost us a fortune!


----------



## Tawn

Unfortunately not hun. I haven't really got anyone else to go with me since all of my family is back in America and I haven't told friends yet (and I'm not sure the friends I do have here in the UK are close enough for something like that) 

I am so sorry you are feeling down today. All I can say is big :hugs: and I really hope it is crazy pre-bfp hormones hun.


----------



## cathgibbs

Times like this i wish we all lived closer so one of us could go along with you :-( its a shame OH cant go, i dont like the idea of you going on your own, not that anything bad will happen but its nice to have someone with you isnt it?

Oh Thurl your so lucky to live so close!! I would love that!! my hosp is 2 bus rides away or £8! 

I dont know what the hell is wrong with me :-( im feeling really fed up xxx


----------



## thurl30

Cath I am with Tawn and am hoping it's your pre bfp hormones :) Have you tested today?

It's my second wedding anniversary tomorrow, and our due date of our second angel, but it will be a much happier day than our last due date because of our anniversary :)


----------



## Tawn

Aww hun, I think you really need that holiday coming up! :hugs: It has been a rollercoaster for you the last 3 months and it is totally understandable that you are drained emotionally! I wish we lived closer too so that we could drown our sorrows together (even if it was in ice cream for me because I can't drink LOL)

And I am glad I spoke to you girls about my scan just now because I started crying thinking WHAT IF something does go wrong, I need my DH there! And I want him to see a wiggling baby on the screen if it all goes well, so I called back and managed to snag the last afternoon appt on that day and will just have to ask stepson's grandparents to pick him up from school that day or something because you are right, I totally need someone there either way it goes.


----------



## Dani Rose

Missed loads again. Sorry cath :( be happy. It's tough I know.

I'm on a group on fb that were my friends ttc Fin, 3 of them pg this month out of the 4 of us trying. Daily bfp pics, scan talk etc and all I can think is that in 4 weeks I should have had a baby :( its awful. 

I've a raging uti. Got anti bx today at drs, unsafe ttc. Raging! Had to go back for more!

Had my cd21 bloods so see what they say. 

Hello everyone, sorry I don't know the newbies xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh iv tested hun just got evaps - i dont think im upset because of the bfn as now i can drink on holidays etc i think im just fed up of ttc :-(

Ohhhhh are you doing anything special for you anniversary hun? sorry to hear it owuld have been your due date hun :-( but at least you have something special to mark the day xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Hiya Dani! So sorry you are having a rough time of it too! :hugs: When did you have your cd21 bloods done/when do you get your results hun?


----------



## thurl30

It will be nice to have a drink on your hols hun, will be time for you to completely relax which I think you need after what you have been through :flower: 

We have had so many conversations about what to do tomorrow, we will definately light another candle for our angel like our last due date, but then we were thinking about whether to go off somewhere for the day, or go and have a nice meal out in the evening, but we just can't decide. I would quite like to go out for a nice long lazy lunch, and then stay at home in the evening with perhaps a nice takeaway and then we could splash out on some proper champagne with the money we save from travel and hotel if we were to go somewhere abit further away, does that sound boring? I thought it did :haha:

Dani sorry to hear you're not having a great time, did you have your CD21 test today? I had mine today too :) Hope your UTI doesn't hang around too long :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Tawn that's good about your scan hun, I hope I didn't upset you talking about it though :flower:


----------



## fletch_W

pregnant women who complain piss me off loads!! this is one example of the inconsiderate swearwords i have on my account

'are u ready? 3 and a half stone gain already shitttt, and no im not all bump, and dont care if itl drop off or if baby will be worth it, i am a big mamma with a fucked body n feel utterly disgusting, my baby is gunna be 11lb n come out covered in crisps n chocolate waaaahhh waaaahhhhhh'

ugh. sorry i needed to rant so i didnt put a comment on her status lol really winds me up how ungrateful some ppl are. and to make things worse she fell on the first month of trying..


----------



## shelbysioux

You should have commented Fletch saying exactly what you thought and made her look a right p**ck, I bet you would get serious likes for it if you did. Ungrateful cow!! xx


----------



## fletch_W

they are a family of chavs so id probable get a knock on the door from her 20 cousins lol i would love to though. x


----------



## shelbysioux

Awww makes me so mad that sweaty skanks like her can have as many babies as they want and not even look after them properly and yet decent peeps like us have to go through all this, IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!! xx


----------



## Tawn

Wow, fletch that is awful!!! What a terrible way to look at your pregnancy :( very ungrateful!!!!!

Thurl, no of course you didn't upset me hun! I just realized how awful it would be to e there alone if something did happen to be wrong and how I would call him and he would rush home from work anyway--so better just to arrange it for when he can be there. I didn't think we could make the 4pm one because of having to get stepson from school but I am sure his grandparents will pick him up that day if we give them enough notice!!


----------



## shelbysioux

I don't even know her and I hate her, lol x


----------



## fletch_W

hehe shelby. she is always complaining. about having tree trunk legs and cankles. shes the skinniest pregnant woman iv ever met! so glad she lives in a different town.


----------



## fletch_W

hey tawn! yeah she is pretty ungrateful. shes a serial poster on fb. oh my this and oh my that.](*,)


----------



## Tawn

UHG I'd block her posts from view if I were you, she sounds like an attention seeking drama queen!!! 

How you feeling Hun? Are you going to test tomorrow if af doesn't show or wait till Wednesday?!


----------



## shelbysioux

:trouble: folks like that try my patience! x


----------



## shelbysioux

Haha how cool is that smiley? xx


----------



## Poppy84

Hello everyone!!!!

Omg I could never complain about my pregbancy like that. I'm thankful every day I'm pregnant

Shelby- how r u feeling hun? Have the cramps settled? I had cramps for about 4 days I think, heavy bleeding for about 4 days and then it was light until day 8. Sending u loads of hugs

Good to have u back mummy and glad ur feeling a bit brighter

I was forgotton on the update for mummy. Boohoooooo. Although I have no news really. Just waiting for v day

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## AmyB1978

:pink:

We had the ultrasound and everything looked good. I guess there were a couple measurements they couldn't get but that was just because we are only at 16 weeks and they said they will just get them next time. The doctor seemed pleased and said everything looks good with her... yes, her! 

They reminded me it is still early but both the doctor and the technician are pretty sure she is a girl! I have been crying off and on since! I went and got her a bunch of cute outfits (I had a coupon, I had to!) and am making sure to keep the tags on and the receipt, just in case.

We only got one picture this time, the potty shot! :haha: I am just relieved she is doing well. I can't believe how much I keep crying!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01618.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening everyone

Been out with mum and baby nephew today shopping which was lovely, I pushes him along in his pram and pretended he was mine he he!

Cath you sound very down today chick, but remember what you said....if you weren't preggo you would just enjoy your holiday properly and fall preggo next month!

Tawn I got lost, have you rearranged scan so dh can come? What dies he do, it sounds like he works awkward hours!

Fletch that FB post makes me mad, I hate people like that! I'd defriend! Are you testing again tomorrow or waiting for AF who hopefully won't show!

Amy -are you pink or blue?!?

Shelby - sorry I ran off earlier when you asked about my mc, I don'tind talking about it. I had an mmc which was discovered at a 7:4 week private scan....had to have 2 more scans and wait 12 more days b4 they'd do the erpc, then I took a whole to recover, both physically and Emotionally after as I was devastated. It took a while but I'm doing ok now, these lovely girls have got me through it!

Mummy so nice to see you back!!

AFM, still don't really gave symptoms although I felt a little icky this am, have had quite a few twinges in my side (the side I belueve i ovulated from which I worrying me a bit), and my bbs feel maybe a bit fuller? Anyway nothing to get excited about!


----------



## Tawn

Awww poppy so sorry Hun!!! I don't think I'll be doing mass updates any more because I feel too awful if I forget people (especially now that there are like 20 of us!) And my fuzzy head Is making it harder and harder! :flower:

On a positive note only 2 days until v day!!! Are you feeling super excited?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Aimee I knew team pink! I'm a witch like that!!

Tawn btw I think you are pink and Cheryl blue, just for the record! 

Poppy I'm not sure, maybe blue to...


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and I almost forgot!!! M&S Kievs for tea in cupcake towers lol!


----------



## Tawn

Awwww Amy!!!! Amazing news! Yay, and Emily is a beautiful name! Congrats hun!


----------



## fletch_W

aammmyyyy!!!!!! yay for team pink!!! those blocks are the cutest!! so happy for you hunny! i was guessing pink too :)

tawn af is either tuesday or wednesday i forgot the exact date of my last af i think it was the 19th if so then af is tomorrow so im already on nicker watch :dohh: i still feel out. i know im not out till she shows but i just dont feel very positive about this month. still no symptoms, just cm like before af and tender boobies. so if she doesnt show im waiting until friday. 

none of you ladies complain cos you are all grateful of what you have because you know what its like for you to be stripped of that joy and happiness. but she doesnt. the ungrateful cowbag. i even told her about my mc cos she is due 2 weeks before i was. asaaagaghhtijhfdiuhgslojihfd;pokfaj!!!!

shelby i love that smiley haha


----------



## Poppy84

Ooooo any congratulations on ur girl!!!!! Very exciting 


Tawn im only joking. Please don't not to mass updates anymore


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> Yey Aimee I knew team pink! I'm a witch like that!!
> 
> Tawn btw I think you are pink and Cheryl blue, just for the record!
> 
> Poppy I'm not sure, maybe blue to...

Haha everyone is always unsure when guessing gender for me. I put my scan pic up in second tri forum and got 50/50 guesses. I keep chopping Nd changing what I think it is. For first half of pregbancy I thought girl and now I think boy. 3 and a half months until I find out


----------



## jammers77

Amy, so happy for you!! A girl! Wonderful news!

Tawn, your turn next! 

fletch, cath, cupcake (who else--I think I'm missing someone!) fingers crossed for your BFPs!

shelby, glad you seem to be coping well. Thinking of you!

thurl, happy anniversary!! Hope you and your sweetie have a wonderful day!

I'm feeling like crud today. I've felt awful for a month really, but some days are better than others. I've got inflammation around my sternum, and my back is absolutely killing me. Saw my chiro this morning and seeing a message therapist this afternoon. Got to have some relief--this stuff is for the birds. I've no idea what's going on with my body. Because of the pain, I've not really paid any attention to what might be going on in this tww. Costochondritis sucks.

Poppy, Dani, Mummy, everyone else popping in, hope you have a great day!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks jammers, sorry you aren't feeling good hun, sending lots of :hugs:

I am 7dpo today, and my boobs feel funny, like a little bit achy, I didn't actually :sex: in the 'fertile window' this month because of everything that has been going on, we last :sex: 2 days before my fertile window started, so I'm pretty confident (like 99.9%) sure it couldn't happen, we haven't even been thinking about it this cycle to be honest, I have gone and bought a really expensive bottle of champagne for our anniversary tomorrow, but now I'm thinking maybe there is like the teeniest tiniest chance so I shouldn't have anything to drink :shrug: That said my temperature dipped this morning so I think it might be nothing


----------



## cupcake1981

Thurl you never know! Sorry I forgot to send you my best wishes in my post earlier re your MIL, so sorry to hear that she is so unwell. How is your dh coping?


----------



## thurl30

Thanks cupcake, my dh is doing really well, he had his tears a couple of weeks ago and is now being really ok about it all. I just saw you are 7dpo too, we are totally cycle buddies this time :)


----------



## Tawn

OOOHHH, I want to play this game! My gender guesses (totally just off the top of my head with no science really whatsoever lol)=

Poppy: BOY! :blue: (because your bubba's skull looks so perfect, and I feel like boys have more round/symmetrical skulls lol)

Bailey: BOY! :blue: (because you have had such an easy pregnancy as far as ms and no girl would let you off that easy--especially when you are calling him/her "hobbit" :haha:)

Cheryl: GIRL! :pink: (because only a baby girl would put you through this much misery with your ms lol)

Me: BOY! :blue: (simply because I already have stepson and DH--who is basically a ten year old boy himself--and God has a sense of humor as far as me getting overrun by stinky boys! :haha:)

Cupcake, yes, I did finally get my scan sorted. It is now Thurs 11th October at 4pm, and DH will be able to come because he will be done with work at 2pm. Just need to make sure someone can pick up stepson from school for us that day! (PS he is a forklift truck driver and works a split shift, so 6am-2pm one week and then 2pm-10pm the next week alternating. great in some ways and pants in others!)


----------



## cupcake1981

I didn't even bother to guess bailey as I think it's a given her hobbit is a boy!

Lol the ms thing is a real thing in terms of sex, I'm sure my predictions are all wrong!

I'm concerned about these twinges in my side....I'm worried about IF I was preg and having an ectopic while in Africa!!


----------



## thurl30

Do you get twinges when you ovulate cupcake? when do you fly?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I did last week Thurl, on the tues am. I fly thurs am x


----------



## thurl30

Hmmm I don't know a lot about ectopic but I have heard it's quite common to feel twinges on the side of your ectopic from and after ovulation, maybe you could get a call back from your gp and talk it through with them before you go, I'm not sure if there is anything they could do but they might be able to tell you what's normal :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I've never actually had an ectopic do I don't know why I'm worried, Im just unlucky and it's the kind of thing that would happen to me when I'm away in an almost 3rd country! I'm sure it's all in my head!


----------



## Tawn

Awww cupcake, I am sure everything will be fine hun! Just keep your fingers crossed that they are cramps pushing that eggy towards your uterus to implant!!! 

And if you are worried, just make sure you have travel insurance sorted before you go just in case. :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Oh sorry I got that totally wrong, really sorry :hugs: I get twinges all the time, I told my doctor about them on Saturday and she said it's quite normal, try not to worry hun x


----------



## fletch_W

Try not to worry too much cupcake. It's most likely I'mplantation like Tawn said.

Afm I'm spotting so af is on her way. Ugh :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

I am such a worry wort I literally worry about everything, no matter how ridiculous or unlikely!


----------



## thurl30

Ohhh Fletch, sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch, I hope it's just a little spotting and the witch stays away hun, I really thought you'd done it this month sweet xx


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake me too hun, what are we like?! I'm sure you will be absolutely fine :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

youll be fine hun. it will be baby getting all snug :) xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch, :hugs: so sorry... PMA for a halloween BFP!!!


----------



## thurl30

Amy congratulations on your scan hun, and being team :pink: very exciting :)


----------



## fletch_W

think im gonna try ntnp again. but bd with the conceive plus still. just not test for o. if you can call that ntnp lol. plus my opks didnt work this time anyway just the cb digis and i only have 1 left so no point wasting money on them. im still crossing my fingers on being preg before xmas xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch, there's still time hun x


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Amy so happy for u...x 

Sorry fletch next month Hun...x

Hav u done The Chinese gender thing? I did it and it says girl but with both my mcs it said boys.xxx

I think 

Me girl Bailey boy poppy girl and Tawn I'm nt sure about u hun thinkin more towArds boy. Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Fletch :hugs: I was so sure this was your bfp hun! Can I admit there is a part of me that is hoping that it is just breakthrough bleeding and you really are pg?

You will deffo be pg before xmas though, you and your DH deserve it so much!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah defo for Xmas Hun. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh fletch
So sorry hun. I really thought this was ur month. Ull def be pregnant before crimbo I'm sure!!!!


Chinese gender calendar said girl for me


----------



## Tawn

My chinese calendar predictor thingymabob says "girl" too. 

But I feel pretty confident about boy for you Poppy. I would even put money on it :winkwink: Your scan pic just LOOKS like a baby boy to me, that is the only reason! LOL But I guess we will have to wait about 16 more weeks before finding out for sure!


----------



## AmyB1978

CherylC3 said:


> Congrats Amy so happy for u...x
> 
> Sorry fletch next month Hun...x
> 
> Hav u done The Chinese gender thing? I did it and it says girl but with both my mcs it said boys.xxx
> 
> I think
> 
> Me girl Bailey boy poppy girl and Tawn I'm nt sure about u hun thinkin more towArds boy. Xxx

I did the chinese gender, most of the sites for it said boy... but one or two said girl.

My guesses:
Poppy: boy ( i actually keep thinking we already KNOW this one's a boy)
Cheryl: girl
Bailey: boy
Tawn: Boy


----------



## fletch_W

Tbf Tawn a little part of me is hoping for the same. But I won't be disappointed if she comes full on. Iv never spotted before so who knows. But I'm treating it as af xx 

Thanks girls. There's a tub of pate in my fridge with my name written all over it for when I get home on weds  

Poppy I'm saying girl for you. Just a hunch.


----------



## fletch_W

I love the gender guessing game. I don't think ill find out when I'm pg x


----------



## Poppy84

Haha I'm thinking boy but we will see. Think I'll be surprised if it comes out a girl!


----------



## Tawn

OMG how can you even think of waiting Fletch!!!?????!?!?! It is already driving me insane not knowing with Poppy, I can't handle not knowing with you too! You can't do that to me!!! :haha:

Seriously, though, that is the one thing I won't budge on I am wayyyy too impatient! Even if DH sincerely asked me to wait, I just couldn't, though I could find out and make sure it was a surprise for him though! LOL


----------



## shelbysioux

Aw Fletch I hope it isn't af I will be gutted for you mate :( And I don't think anyone should ever find out what they are having on their scan, it should ALWAYS be a surprise!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

I was desperate to find out the sex with the baby i miscarried but next time, I might stay team yellow as i just don't care!!


----------



## fletch_W

tawn lol surprises are fun. my mil told me a story of a lady at work that put me off wanting a sex scan. i wont share it cos it might worry some of you but me and dh swore we always wanted it to be a surprise from the day i got my bfp xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch you can't say that then not tell us!


----------



## shelbysioux

Yeah cos when they go into labour it's not like 'What did she have???' It's like 'Oh she had it' If you know what I mean? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I know what you mean Shelby it's not as exciting is it....all that's left to guess is the weight!


----------



## fletch_W

i shouldnt have said anything but its a really awful story so i dont wanna post it incase i upset someone.


----------



## maryanne67

Amy yey team pink love the name emily x
Cupcake lol at pretending is good practice for when u got ur own baby to push hope u enjoyed the kievs n that u get bfp this cycle n 3 days to relaxation n sunshine x
Fletch block the moaning preggo lady ungrateful cow she sounds hope u didnt need the apples this morning. Haha for honey moon af bet oh was very frustrated. I had af on my wedding day n couldnt find the tampon i had used couldnt find tbe string thought it had gone too far in n wud never find it had to get dh to fish it out was so embarrasing x
Shelby hope the cramps are easing up hun n u feeling a bit better x
Bailey happy 12weeks x
Jammers sounds painful hope the massage helps fxd for a bfp x
Cath your cat sounds hilarious would love to have seen it sitting in the loo i could se a line on the top test hun hope they stop playing with u n show bfp soon before your holsn hormones playing havoc hope u feel a bit less down now is hopefully pre bfp blues n that car crash 4 years is a disgrace is that a recent tradgedy x
Tawn so pleased u got scan rearranged so hubby is with u either way scan goes he shud be there but everything will be fine x
Cheyyl :hi: any news on your friends baby n hope the ms aint been too bad today x
Mummy good to see u back and good u n oh in that better place sometimes a break from ttc is just what the doctor ordered enjoy it and good luck with the weight loss i had a friend round today n she was telling me about a friend of hers has just started a new diet with some drops u put under ur tongue with a diet that is planned n her friend has lost 17lbs in 12 days think i mite have to find out more if af turns up cud do with losing a few lbs oh n they cost £30 for a month supply x
Poppy :hi: i vote team pink dunno why jst a feeling x
Thurl sorry bout the mil cancer is horrible my fil fought it for 16yrs they told him when he was first diagnosed with lung cancer that he would have 6 months at most he fought it n got 16yrs extra but it got him in the end in his liver hope they get it all nthat mil makes a full recovery. Good on your doc with the tests n they come back ok. The parking charges are atrocious in the hospital car parks it comes to summit when we get free nhs but have to pay to get in the carpark.:hugs: for the anniversRies but sounds like you have a good day planned with oh. You never no fxd u caught the egg maybe oh swimmers might have stamina to wait lol fxd anyway x
Dani :hi: hope the uti buggers off quickly n the tests come backfine x
Tawn good update as usual im sure no 1 minds if they get missed its hard to remember with everything going on n i have only done this long post coz i been writing notes x
ttcbabyisom hope u geting oh :spermy: x
Shellie has your fertile phase started yet fxd this cycle for bfp x
If i forgot anyone n am sure i have please its not personal just so much going on n i had about 12 pages to catch up on since last nite this thread moves so fast but :hi: if your reading x 
Afm nothing much doing gattacked oh this morning he struggled to give up the jewels but did in the end bless him but as i ov saturday nite probs too late just hope we got the egg from friday/saturdY nite. Have had some backache last nite n some mild cramps today. Know i asked this last cycle but if i ov late saturday nite as in 1am sunday morning when do i say 1dpo is it sunday or monday thanks for reading if u got this far now just gotta hope my fone dont eat this post x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Maryanne, sorry to hear about your FIL, my MIL has made good progress and they decided she could come home from hospital today, she has to go back every day as an outpatient for her radiotherapy, and then Wednesday they will decide what to do from there. Fingers crossed you caught your eggy, do you temp? I would say you take your dpo from Sunday but I'm not 100%, I got loads of EWCM at night and my temp shot up the next day so that was my 1dpo so that's similar to you x


----------



## fletch_W

maryanne67 said:


> Fletch block the moaning preggo lady ungrateful cow she sounds hope u didnt need the apples this morning. Haha for honey moon af bet oh was very frustrated. I had af on my wedding day n couldnt find the tampon i had used couldnt find tbe string thought it had gone too far in n wud never find it had to get dh to fish it out was so embarrasing x

no way!! oh my goodness! on your wedding night as well :blush: my mum has done that before my dad had to use tweezers. she rang him home from work haha! oh you poor thing. i havent blocked her but iv removed her posts from my wall. i didnt need apply bobbing luckily :) xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Do you know what I feel like absolute crap tonight I am so upset and it doesn't matter what anyone says nothing can make me feel better :( I am really struggling with the unfairness grrrr  this time last week I was googling taking newborn babies on flights for my oh's sisters wedding in Italy in July, now I just have cramps and messy blood :brat:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby it is so unfair hun, you are still in shock, you already loved the little life that was growing inside you. I only knew I was preggo for 2 weeks but I was beyond heartbroken, but vecause in my mind I'd lost the baby id have been holding 7 and a half months later, not just a positive pregnancy test. I promise you will come out the otherside of this dark place, it doesn't feel like it now, but you will, but you have right to grieve and cry as much as you want, so do xxxxx


----------



## thurl30

Shelby I'm sorry to hear how you are feeling, it's so horrible and as you said there really is nothing I can say to make you feel better, but I do know how you feel, when I found out I was pregnant the first time I had just done a massive online xmas food and drink shop, so logged on the next day and changed all our order (cancelled all the alcohol etc), and then I lost my angel, I felt absolutely rubbish and just like you, there was nothing anyone could say. Just know that you can let it out here, and over time you will move forward, sending lots of :hugs:

I'm off to bed now, it's been really nice catching up with everyone today, 

cupcake if I don't catch you before, have a wonderful holiday (and relax :))

night night everyone xx


----------



## maryanne67

Aw shelby hun rant away let it out its sooo unfair isnt it but like cupcake says u will come out the otherside :hugs: x
Fletch if spotting aint normal fxd for that bfp still but next month halloween bfp if not this time but deffo before xmas fxd x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm I have really veiny boobs tonight, like proper big green veins, I've never had this before?!?


----------



## maryanne67

Oh n no i dont temp tried to this cycle but kept forgetting till after i vot out of bed n w probz no goodwith missing days x
oo just realised i forgot Mrsd hope u enjoyed the new forest x


----------



## maryanne67

Nite Thurl x
I had veiny boobs before got pg cupcake fxd when u testing hun u waiting till af late or sooner


----------



## cupcake1981

Im gonna probably hold out for AF maryanne, am taking ICs and tanpins on holidays to....although after Caths possible Evaps on the blue brand I'm tempted to get a proper hpt to but don't want to tempt fate!


----------



## maryanne67

No wot u mean bout tempting fate cupcake apart from hating seeing bfn thats half why i wait until af late before testing but if didnt have veiny boobs yesterday but do todaya is sounding good fxd this it it x
forgot to say in last post i actually think oh enjoyed retrieving the tampon n certaily got his pecker up lol


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. Please allow yourself the time you need to grieve and mourn the baby you lost. :hugs:

Cupcake, I had the veiny boobs in my TWW with both pregnancies!! FXD for you!

Maryanne, :rofl: at your comment re: OH enjoying the retrieval! 

Fletch, maybe AF won't show, especially if spotting isn't normal... fingers still crossed for you!


----------



## fletch_W

il update you all in the morning. iv only checked once since and it hadnt changed. who knows. nighty night all xx


----------



## fletch_W

shelby big hugs sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

Nite Fletch x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Fletch - I hope weird spotting is a great sign for you! I think (like some others have said) that when TTC, anything out of the ordinary can be good, so fingers crossed! x
I'm the idiot though who does a HPT even after I've had AF for 6 days... Because my MIL had period-like bleeding with 3 out of 4 of her pregnancies and I was like "God can do anything, so maybe I AM pregnant!"... Oh dear.

Shelby - I'm sending you a huge :hugs: through the internet hun. I know you're feeling ripped off, and life IS really unfair when it comes to losing babies. You've had a special piece of you taken away and it really hurts. But your rainbow is coming, and that's the absolute right child for you. You'll never wish you had anything else once he or she is here xx

Amy - CONGRATULATIONS on team pink! :D Girls are amazing, and Emily Nicole is a beautiful name (I have 2 sisters named Emma and Nicole).

Tawn - That's great you could re-arrange your scan so DH can be there. He's going to want to see that gorgeous bub wiggling around in there, looking like a perfect little newborn (it really is amazing how complete they look while they're still SO tiny!). DD threw her hands up and down like 6mth old babies do when they're happy, if you can picture that, and we both just laughed and cried at how perfect she was, with hardly a baby bump in sight. Incredible! And he'll be there beside you to experience it too x
Do stepson's grandparents know you're pregnant?

Cheryl - Has the MS settled down a bit? I can't remember reading about whether or not it has. I definitely think team pink for you considering how sick you've been!

Cath - I missed your test pics, but hopefully they're the start of something AMAZING!

My brain's not working hard enough today to remember anyone else, sorry! Hope those on holidays are having a great time, and if I missed you, HI! :wave:

Welcome Jammers - these girls are amazing :D


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy, pretty neat that your sisters are Emma and Nicole! :D


----------



## Mummy_2_One

AmyB1978 said:


> Mummy, pretty neat that your sisters are Emma and Nicole! :D

YEP! Now I'm just not sure whether to be offended that you haven't put MY name in there anywhere! :D


----------



## cupcake1981

Mummy your new profile picture is gorgeous! What a beautiful little family! x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave:

Mummy love ur new pic Hun...xx


----------



## Tawn

Mummy love love love your new pic! Gorgeous, and you all look do happy!!!

And I'm not sure whether stepsons grandparents know yet. They are his mums parents (they are trying to see him more since his mum basically dropped off the face of the planet) so we obviously wouldn't tell them but stepson might've when he saw them on Sunday. I know he couldn't keep the news in when he saw his mum for an hour last week, so I am sure he spilled the beans after being with them for 5 whole hours :rofl:

Cath, did you test again this morning?


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath and fletch, what's the update? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies,

BFN for me,

Tawn how you feeling hun? Would you mind if they know?

Cupcake how you feeling? all ready for holidays??

Amy fantastic new hun i bet your over the moon!! i would love a little girl!

Mummy - Fab pic, its so lovely!

Shelby im sorry your feeling down hun :hugs: 

cheryl how is the MS? 

Thurl how you doing hun?

Fletch i really hope it was implantation bleeding for you hun? 

Poppy i forgot if you said you would find out or not? 

Ttc i hope you caught that egg missus!!

Shelby hows your cycle coming along?

Anyone iv missed im sorry! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Morning everyone, sorry about my outburst last night :blush: I'm sure I will be ok soon. I have taken today off work. I am a bit worried though, the bleeding seems to have virtually stopped but I can feel a pain in my ectopic area. Have rung my gp and he's ringing me back later this morning. I really hope it's nothing to do with ectopic because the one this I was holding on to about this miscarriage / chemical (I can't decide what it was??) was that it WASN'T ectopic and the egg didn't get stuck this time. I guess I will probably end up having a scan I don't know. Meanwhile, I am distracting myself by cleaning my neglected house.

Sorry about your bfn Cath, are you a little bit more cheered up today though? :hugs: x


----------



## cathgibbs

I really hope its just scar tissue hun, i hope they can do you a scan just to put your mind at ease and I REALLY hope you dont need MTX if there is any sign of ectopic, ahhh that'll keep you occupied hun!! dont overdo it thogu hun,

Feeling a bit better thank you, still a bit down but im focusing on my holidays etc now - worked out if i get preg next cycle my due date will be 4 days aftr my birthday  xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

That's funny Cath because I have also already worked out that if I got pregnant in my next cycle, mine would be right near my birthday too, at the end of June! We can only hope eh? A beautiful rainbow would be the only present I need! <3

You're dead lucky to be going on hol, you will have an amazing time I've heard a lot of good things about Bulgaria, that Is where you're going isn't it? xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies!

Sorry that it seems like AF is on her way Fletch. Fx u wake up and the spotting is gone, and end up with a BFP since it was IB instead!

Shelby :hugs: I hope ur ectopic side is only hurting because of the cramps u've been having and that it's making it extra sore. but best to be safe and kno for sure!

Cath it's not over til AF shows, hope u'll get a BFP soon! 

Yay for team pink Amy! I used to think way before TTC that I'd stick to team yellow, but I think it helps with the planning knowing. Just make sure to keep all ur recipts in case baby comes out on team blue!

AFM, CD 13 and O is no where in sight. I guess whatever watery cm I thought I saw the other day was nothing more then arousal fluids/semen even though it was the next day and many hours later. I'm really hoping I O before the 27th. Because the 28th & 29th I'm working evenings, OH is working days, leaving no real baby-making time. At least if I O before then our schedules work out much better! I was really hoping to O by Saturday (since that would mean my cycles are sticking to a pattern) but unless I start seeing fertile fluids today, it probably won't happen by then. I've just been creamy for the last few days. 

and sorry for not being on yesterday. OH and I had an argument Sunday night after I got home from my evening shift and we were up until almost 4am. It's all good now, but since we were up soo late, we both slept in until past 11am, and since I had work at 3pm, i had no time. And I was shattered when i got home at 11:30pm so I went right to bed!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahah yep when is your birthday? mine is June 24th  ahhh that'll be fab if we both catch next cycle!!! I hope AF doesnt take too long to get to you hun :hugs:

Yep Bulgaria, most places will be shut when we get there as we are going towards the end of season but we dont care - OH said to me last night as long as its just me and him he doesnt care, after everything we have been through we need a nice holiday and i cant bloody wait now! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Aah that's so nice, hopefully it will be your last holiday on your own as a couple, from then on it will be 'Muuuuum can I have an icecream? Muuuum come in the pool with me!' No time for sunbathing then, but you will love it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Shleby i hope you O soon hun and manage to fit baby making in with you and OHs schedule!!! sorry to hear about your fight but glad you made up, i think this TTC business puts a lot of pressure on our relationships doesnt it?

Well Shelby im also hoping to fit another holiday in in Feb lol as i got pregnant after we booked Bulgaria i had visions of me with a bump on holidays - i know some people dont like seeing a pregnant stomach but i love it - its the most natural thing in the world so why keep it covered? soooo i want to go on holidays and hopefully have a bump so Feb will be our last couple holiday, this holiday will be the last drinking holiday and our first holiday lol xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

cathgibbs said:


> Shleby i hope you O soon hun and manage to fit baby making in with you and OHs schedule!!! sorry to hear about your fight but glad you made up, i think this TTC business puts a lot of pressure on our relationships doesnt it?
> 
> Well Shelby im also hoping to fit another holiday in in Feb lol as i got pregnant after we booked Bulgaria i had visions of me with a bump on holidays - i know some people dont like seeing a pregnant stomach but i love it - its the most natural thing in the world so why keep it covered? soooo i want to go on holidays and hopefully have a bump so Feb will be our last couple holiday, this holiday will be the last drinking holiday and our first holiday lol xxx

Sorry my birthday is 29th June :) Yeah I don't mind seeing a bump it looks lovely but I don't know how I would feel about tanning my bump? I once went to Spain and saw this bird smoking her head off with a BURNT bump and I was like wtf as if you do that! daft cow! x


----------



## cathgibbs

my DD would be 28th lol!! FX for us hun!! next cycle we will get it!!

Ohhh god no, i dont think i could stick the heat so id be under an umbrella, i would just tan my legs lol, nothing worse than seeing a pregnant woman smoking!! and im a on and off smoker, iv given up but being stressed i will have the odd 1 or 2 but not when im pregnant! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Morning ladies. Af is def here the spotting is more red this morning and I have cramps to go with it. Thanks for the Fxd it was ib. I guess I'm just not that lucky. 

Hey mummy! Beautiful pic! Hope you had a wonderful holiday! 

Shelby you're outburst was more than appropriate Hun. You're hurting! Please don't apologise were here for you to vent at  praying that its not an ectopic xx

Shellie hope you o soon and catch your eggy xx 

Cath sorry for bfn :-( but if its your last drinking lol then maybe its a good thing? You can fully enjoy it with oh and can get to making your birthday baby when you're back  

Hope all the scans and testing go well this week. My Fxd for everyone. Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I gave up over 18mth ago and the first time I have been tempted to smoke was this weekend when we were at the hospital! I didn't though thank god. Do you think I should wait for af before we try again? xx


----------



## shelbysioux

fletch_W said:


> Morning ladies. Af is def here the spotting is more red this morning and I have cramps to go with it. Thanks for the Fxd it was ib. I guess I'm just not that lucky.
> 
> Hey mummy! Beautiful pic! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Shelby you're outburst was more than appropriate Hun. You're hurting! Please don't apologise were here for you to vent at  praying that its not an ectopic xx
> 
> Shellie hope you o soon and catch your eggy xx
> 
> Cath sorry for bfn :-( but if its your last drinking lol then maybe its a good thing? You can fully enjoy it with oh and can get to making your birthday baby when you're back
> 
> Hope all the scans and testing go well this week. My Fxd for everyone. Hope you all have a good day xx

:hugs: Sorry Fletch x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh Fletch im sorry hun - i really thought this was going to be our month :-( WE WILL get our BFPs next month - i want all us women who havent got our BFPs this month to def get it next month i want see loads of newborns born around mine and Shelbys birthdays!! 

Oh yes!! when are all the scans - remind me ladies!!

Shelby its entirely up to you hun - you could try before AF as the mc happened early your body might not have gone through that much trauma (not as much as you have mentally :-( ) I know i tried to get peg before my af after my mc but my body decided it wasnt ready and caught after AF.

I just had the most painful sharp pinch pinch on my ectopic side - i think AF will be here shortly xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awwwww Fletch so sorry the witch is here :( I really thought this was your month. Enjoy your pate and know that next month is it for all of you ladies! I want babies born on my birthday too (the 26th June!!) 

Shelby, I hope you hear back from your doctor soon and they get you in for a scan to rule out any left over tissue or an ectopic. Really push for it if you have to hun, you deserve that peace of mind.

Cath, I am sorry you feel like the witch is on her way as well! :growlmad: It's so not fair, your guys' symptoms were so good! But at least you and your OH can enjoy water sports and drinking and all that fun stuff on holiday, he's right the two of you deserve a break!

Shellie, so sorry O is being a pain and not getting here fast enough! I really hope it isn't too late and doesn't come when yours and your OH's schedules conflict!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeah Tawn i forgot your birthday is the 26th!! so you got mine, yours and Shelby's birthday all within 5 days!! i thinnk there is someone else too?? 

Yeh i cant wait now hun, the weather is improving out there too!! Im going to have a good drink Saturday night i think, get me in the mood for holidays!!

How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

I'm fine, thanks hun! Well jealous of your sunny holiday though! Sounds amazing right about now, I'm FREEZING! lol

Ohh and I got my baby monitor from groupon delivered yesterday and, guess what?! Both cameras are broken! :growlmad: One doesn't have video feed and the other doesn't charge so only works when plugged in! So annoying!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh never!!!! send it back hun!!! demand another or if they havent got any left demand your money back!!! id be fuming!!!! 

oohhh i know i cant wait now!! Temperature for next week ranges from 23-27 so thats perfect for me!! need to go on a nil by mouth diet over the weekend though!! i have done zero excercise for this holiday!! EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath sorry for the bfn hun. X

Fletch so sorry for af being here :( x

Shelby I'm hoping u are ok. Xx

Tawn can't believe they are broken :( thts a nightmare..x

Had my booking appointment went well so il get my 12 wk scan in the post... I'm really hoping this is it now... My ms feels a bit better today so I'm going to stuff my face while I'm feeling ok. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch sorry AF came hun, I really thought done it this month! Cath your not out yet, are you still going to be testing? I'm a bit crampy and twingy today, a little nauseus and boobs are a little different, but nothing that's making me think I might get a bfp! Still don't know whether to take a proper hpt with me to, and not just ICs.

Tawn can you return your monitor?? I hope so hun! How you feeling?

Shelby are you doing ok today hun? x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake take a proper test Hun I had to buy one in Portugal and it was a fortune. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree, take a proper one - one with 2 tests just incase one mucks up!

yaya glad booking in apt went well hun and glad ms is easing up today! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I swear I'm going to eat everything in site Hun lol...x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sorry to hear about AF Fletch. Hoping for loads of June babies (and some that sneak into July too which is my b'day month!). And I think you asked me yesterday about my holiday too, so sort for ignoring you! It was great! I can highly recommend a few places in Oz if any of you ever visit the land downunder, lol.

Cath - You're not out yet so don't get too excited about your drinking holiday ;)

Cupcake - I didn't say hi to you earlier, sorry lovely. Hope all is well, and I hope this is your month! (Was it you who said you had veiny bbs?)

You might have said Tawn, but where is Bailey??

Tawn - you're probably right that SS would have told his grandparents about bub, no doubt, so maybe they'll be happier to help out collecting him from school with your news in mind x

So tired I'm just going to crash now, but a quick hi to Thurl, Shelby (hope you're ok hun - get a scan if you feel not quite right), Shellie, Maryanne and Amy.

Cheryl - Glad to hear your MS has buggered off for a bit! Let's hope that's the last of it xx

AFM - Day 1 of my new diet went well today! Looking forward to feeling and looking healthier in time for my rainbow (even though we'll stil TTC in the meantime).


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i dont blame you!!! get your munch on Woman!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

OH! And thanks for the comments on my pic :flower:
It was taken while we were away. DD was in a funny mood and wouldn't sit still, so it's a weird pic of her, but I like it anyway.

Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy where are you at at your cycle hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

mummy thats what i got up and did today. started my new healthy eating plan. i had breakfast for the first time in a long time. im going to start my zumba on the wii fit too. i bought it before i got my bfp and then doc said not to use it just in case. so back at it i think :) and i have a wii fit board to weigh myself regularly. mummy i think with our pma and our new dieting mind frame we will have our bfp in no time!


----------



## cupcake1981

Loving the new PMA fletch, good on ya hun!

Yes mummy me with the weird veiny boobs!


----------



## fletch_W

iv done a ticker so you can keep on top of me xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good for you Fletch!!! im proud of ya hun  woohooo!!


Veiny boobs are a sign cupcake!!!

Weird question - i had this with my first loss - does anyone have little white spots on their nipples - not the Aereola but the actual pokey out nipple? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Maryanne how are you hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I've got tht Hun. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, my raised white spots are on my aereola, but I do have drier/more firm nipples as well... I do have kind of whitish spots on them as well. 

Cupcake, the veins might be a very good sign... definitely was for me!

Fletch, so sorry AF showed! :( Fxd you will get that eggy next time for a birthday baby!!

Shelby, sorry you are having the pains but glad you are on top of things, hope the dr gets you checked out and it is just pain from the cramping.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, How could I forget.. eat up while you can!!! I've had those moments too, especially earlier on when I felt sick almost constantly, and would do the same!!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh iv done some research on them lol they were freaking me out, apparently they can be a preg sign but if you had a miscarriage they will always be with you! pants!!

Has anyone read about that house fire where a 6 month old baby, her mother and her gran all died? the little baby had only come out of hospital yesterday as she was prem and her little twin died not long after birth, the babies dad has been arrested, so sad :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hellllooooo ladies!!! Sorry Ive been MIA, bloody 12 hour shifts! But I slept til 1pm today haha lazy :mamafy: so I have well and truly caught up on rest and feel good today!

Mummy2 - what an awesome picture, your little family is gorgeous!!! As are you mrs, you're all hotties on this thread!!! Glad you are feeling positive and happy hun and had a lovely holiday!

Tawn - boo on the broken camera!! Send it back!! And I bet ss has told them, do you think they will be nice about it?

Cheryl - EAT EAT EAT lady!!! Sooooo glad you are feeling well enough to munch!! And dont worry about eating healthy, eat whatever you want :icecream: you've got another 6 months of ms-free pregnancy to eat healthy, for now get your chow on!!! And glad the booking appt was good hun!!

Mrs d - are you back yet? I know its today you were due back, hope you have had soooo much fun!! And hope the neck is doing loads better.

Cath and Fletch - awwww sorry you dont think this is your month ladies....I'm having words with the universe again, we had a couple of crap months before me, cheryl and tawn got our BFPs in lucky August so its time for another lucky month and I want it to be October....come on luck, namesake of our thread, come back to us for an even luckier month in October please!!!!

Fletch - I hope the witch isnt being too cruel to you hun, I'm sorry she showed :hugs:

Cath - ooooh I am well jel of your holiday, and you'd better enjoy the drinking and carefree fun while you can....October is THE month!!

Cupcake - any sign of anything yet hun? I know I said before October is the month but yours can be the pre-October lucky BFP (mine was actually July not August) but you can set the good luck off!!!!

Shellie - I really hope you O soon hun too.....and you can be in the October club with the other ladies!! Hows the wedding plans going?

Shelby - never apologise for being sad or upset hun, you have every right to be, rant and vent away hun. Life is a bitch and some people can be bad people and get everything they want whereas others of us are good people and get the shit end of the stick, but whats important is how you deal with it and that you and your family are strong and will get through it together. Anytime you want to rant go for it. i hope you are feeling better today hun and I really hope all is well and it wasnt ectopic. Make sure you try and get a scan to check all is well in there :hugs:

Thurl - hey hun, I always manage to miss you! I hope you are well hun!

Maryanne - how are you today? Hope you are well hun.

Dani - hey there!! Missed you but hope you pop back on soon, hope you are well and ttc is going well!

Amy - I dont know if I managed to pop on yesterday and say yaaaaaay for team pink (I'd forget my own head if it wasnt screwed on!!). And I love the name, very classic.

Poppy - Hows the job going hun, still getting the crap jobs? Not too long to go no hun.

Hope I havent missed anyone!! My predications are

ME; Team blue - I am convinced its a boy and I have no idea why!
Tawn - Team pink - I dont know why I just can see you with a little baby girl
Cheryl - Team pink - The extreme ms makes everyone think girl lol
Poppy - Team blue - Again no idea why!

AFM - Had another fall out with df again! It sounds like I'm a right cow but I'm not honest!! I came home from work yesterday (after 12 hours) and he was out at pool and he'd been off all day, and hadnt done ANY housework!!! I was fuming!! He said that he'd do it today on his break. Which wound me up even more coz he was supposed to be off work today with me and had forgotten to tell me that he was working, apparently he cant have Thursday as a holiday day for the scan and he has to work today instead. So when I asked what he had done all day whilst I had been at work he said "Nothing but am I not allowed to relax on my day off?"...........needless to say I blew my top (on my last day off I had to hoover the stairs, tidy the while house etc coz he had done nothing whilst I had been working the rest of the week). I dont think he's ever going to get his arse into gear, I think I need to just accept the fact that he is useless and stop stressing about it!!
Wish I could do this to him sometimes :pop:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath tht is shocking tht makes me raging bet it was him. X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that took me so long to write there are loads of posts for me to catch up on in between!!

Cupcake - veiny boobs are def a good sign!!

Cath - no white spots on my actual nipples hun....never heard of them before. And that story is awful!


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey go on strike do nothing for a wk no washing tidying nothing and see how he likes it. X


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Bailey i love that smiley!!!! haha i agree with Cheryl - as hard as it will be not to clean - dont do it, you are carrying your child at the end of the day, working 12 hour shifts and doing god knows what else sooooo go on strike!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I would do that but it wouldnt bother him lol!! He's quite happy to sit in a messy house but I start getting all OCD about it! I just cant sit in a mess and he always says that he was "going to do it later" and I cant stand that! Because there is no "later"! He claims that he would do it but I always do the housework before he gets chance......12 hours yesterday I was at work and he wasnt, clearly not chance enough for him!!

Oh and fletch - yay on the health kick!!! Its a sure fire sods law trick that you will really get into that and get your bfp!! I was on a diet when I got my bfp!!


----------



## maryanne67

Oh wot a hprrible thimg so sad i hadnt seen it i dont much catch up on the news poor baby and family if the dad has done hope they throw away the key
Cheryl get some in ya while ya can x
hi Cath just trying to stay caught up sorry bout the bfn but your not out yet x
Fletch sorry its looking like af coming think next month will be it but hope af doesnt come full on n is just ib x
hi cupcake symptoma sounds good x
hi everyone els will catch up more later gonna make me a cuppa first of the day x


----------



## shelbysioux

baileybubs said:


> AFM - Had another fall out with df again! It sounds like I'm a right cow but I'm not honest!! I came home from work yesterday (after 12 hours) and he was out at pool and he'd been off all day, and hadnt done ANY housework!!! I was fuming!! He said that he'd do it today on his break. Which wound me up even more coz he was supposed to be off work today with me and had forgotten to tell me that he was working, apparently he cant have Thursday as a holiday day for the scan and he has to work today instead. So when I asked what he had done all day whilst I had been at work he said "Nothing but am I not allowed to relax on my day off?"...........needless to say I blew my top (on my last day off I had to hoover the stairs, tidy the while house etc coz he had done nothing whilst I had been working the rest of the week). I dont think he's ever going to get his arse into gear, I think I need to just accept the fact that he is useless and stop stressing about it!!
> Wish I could do this to him sometimes :pop:

:rofl: that tickled me Bailey! x


----------



## cathgibbs

i dont know whats wrong with people if they are capable of harming their child in any sort of way :-( whats this world coming too??

Oohhhh Maryanne where are you in your cycle? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh maryanne you've inspired me to put the kettle on!! Mmmmm tea! Which is weird, I am a coffee addict, but now I am pregnant I prefer the idea of a tea than a coffee. Which is good really as theres less caffeine in tea!


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey agree with the girls dont do any especially after a long shift x
Shelby hope u can get a scan for reassurance xafm nothing to report except 2 small spots on my chin gonna drink my cuppa then off out do some grocery shopping bye for now x


----------



## fletch_W

tea has more caffeine than coffee. but because tea comes in the bags, people tend to put more coffee in their cup. bit of trivia lol. im a min d of completely useless info x


----------



## maryanne67

Cath i ov late saturxay nite so 2/3 dpo depending which xay is 1dpo x
Bailey enjoy ur cuppa im not a coffe drinker but i like 1 now n agen made with all milk yumm


----------



## fletch_W

maryanne! :hi: my af came full on about 30 mins ago and im doubled over in pain so she is having her way with me. xx


----------



## baileybubs

I thought I had read that somewhere fletch coz I always used to say it but I know that the guidelines say I can have 2-3 cups of tea a day but only 1 cup of coffee due to caffeine content so thought maybe I had got it wrong!


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww fletch I am so sorry :hugs: get your hot water bottle an some ibuprofen and curl up on the sofa hun xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh maryanne you could also be along with cupcake and be a pre-october lucky BFP!!! Let us know any symptoms!!


----------



## maryanne67

Haha Fletch. A mind of useless info. Lol n if u need to lose that many lbs there will be nothing left of you sorry but u dont look that big in ur avatar pic x


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i had to look it up cos i wasnt sure but it says for every 200 cups of tea it amounts to 50-60 cups of coffee cos of the amount of coffee people put in their cup. weird. so tea is defo better! and if you buy yorkshire tea, you can split the teabag into two cups cos theyre stronger! WIN!


----------



## fletch_W

maryanne67 said:


> Haha Fletch. A mind of useless info. Lol n if u need to lose that many lbs there will be nothing left of you sorry but u dont look that big in ur avatar pic x

Aw thanks maryanne. i weight just over 18 stone atm im ashamed to say. and a size 20. on a thread with all you skinny minis lol. iv lost 2 stone since my wedding but thats just due to living on a hill i think lol. cos i dont exercise and im very content in eating what i please. but now that im working it given me motivation cos i have somewhat of a social life. and when im around people i tend to feel veeerrryyy self conscious. so i think its about high time i got some weight off. i would like to be 13 stone. i think id be comfortable in a size 14 maybe? :shrug:


----------



## maryanne67

Aw Fletch zorry zhe got 
U hun but do get the hot water bottle out n pop some painkillers x
Bailey probs too early for symptoms but sunday had backache monday had mild cramping n got 2 spots on my chin thats it tho boobie a little sore if i prod them but always are after ov n i no the diffrence of pg boobies compared to ov boobies lol


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch I'm not a skinny mini! I dont know what I weight but I'm a size 16 hun (well top half is 16) and I just know I will probably end up putting on about 3 stone whilst pg!! And I also think you look gorgeous in your avatar, you are very beautiful hun xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hopefully the boobies and spots and backache continue so not just ov symptoms lol!! I know that it sounds horrible to wish those things on you lol!!


----------



## maryanne67

Wow Fletch u dont llok that big im not a skinny minnie lol i am 13 n half stone but its around my stoma h area n butt.but i can see how the job would make a diffrence to ur self esteem. Its funny tho the diffrence in weight n clothes size u must be taller than me coz i struggle to get into size16 so more like size 18 but i wud like to be a 14 just got no motivation luv my frosties n kinder buenos too much but since my loss have only put on around 8lbs n has been 6 months now so not doin too bad


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey u can wish them symptoms as much as you like lol


----------



## maryanne67

I see there are a few of us viewing the thread but there is also 1 guest wonder who but hi if you get to read this far


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh you scared the guest away maryanne lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

yeah im like an apple lol. big boobs, big arms, bum legs and stomach. i constantly get asked how long i have to go. i look 6 months pregnant. yeah i suppose its not about the weight its about the inches but if i can lose both then ill be fine with that. hubby weighs the same but he is 6ft3 and he is in proportion. this is me when i went camping a few weeks ago. not my most flattering pose lol. but it shows off my body shape xx
 



Attached Files:







ugh.JPG
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tawn

Man, I finally buckle down and get some work done today and all you ladies have a fun gab fest without me! That is what I get for working LOL

And Fletch, I am NOT a skinny minny! Nice thought, but definitely not! :haha: But love your motivation right now! I totally agree that as soon as you get really into your diet and exercise you are going to get your BFP as it is cosmic irony :)


----------



## maryanne67

Woah how did that happen 3 pages to read since my last post n in 5 mins havent got time to read right now finishhed my tea im off out shopping will catch up later but hi every1 for now x


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch you look gorgeous in Avatar and in that pic you just posted hun! xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Nice pic Fletch thats about the shape of me too gets u motivated whenu see the not so flattering shape of ourselves x
hi Tawn aw come back guest lol im not scary honest lol


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch I think you look lovely hun, but I also think health kicks always make you feel sooo good anyway, so dont look at it as you have to lose weight, but that you are doing it to make yourself feel good and prepare for your rainbow!


----------



## fletch_W

thanks girls. yeah maryanne i think after posting it its def made me think what the heck have i done to myself..anyway enough about me

what everyone having for tea? seeing as we havent had this convo for a while xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch I had m&s Kievs last might they were lush! Not sure about tonight as I am getting a Mani/pedi at 6:30 to probably toast when I get in!! Hun I started a diet 2 weeks b4 I got a bfp, it's like cosmic irony or sonething (is that tawns expression)? Oh btw I'm
Not a skinny mini either, I proper have the chubbs at the moment!

I buckled and bought 2 cb HPTs in Tesco....not cos I think I'm Gonna get a bfp cos I don't, but didn't want to be away and only have ICs.....just in case you know.....

Cath I had those little spots, think I still have them in fact!

Veinyness in my bbs is coming and going, they feel heavier but not sore....I'm twingy downstairs now and then.....wish I'd paid more attention when I was preggo b4!

I've been and bought hubs a new pair of shoes for holiday this afternoon and got them home to find they are damaged! So annoyed!! Have bought my beach trash to read to!


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmmmmmmm symptoms have just decided to make a comeback?! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cupcake i was twingy downstairs at 8dpo and i had this almightly shooting pain in my lady garden when i was in bed it lasted for about 5 minutes! iv got veins appearing on my boobs now quite large ones xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I was thinking about you earlier getting a bfn at 11dpo after getting a bfp at 8dpo last time. Well, your last preg was ectopic right, which meant that you egg implanted sooner than It should have (ie in the tube), and will have therefore started to release hcg earlier, therefore giving you a bfp much earlier. I still Don't think your out til the witch comes hun, there's 3 days right? X


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh you never know cath - could be returning after implantation! I only got my bfp at 12dpo!

Fletch - I have just had a jacket potato cheese and beans. I will probably have some supper later too lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

yep thats right hun, thinking back to mc i tested at 8dpo and had a bfn and didnt test again till the day after AF was late, never know, just feeling like im going to the toilet more, feeling a lot of pressure/uterus feels heavy and veiny boobs, could just be sings that AF is on her way? i dont bloody know i give up haha! 

oohh JP sounds lovely!! havent had one of them in years!

God knows what im having, try and have something healthy but cant see it happening? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You havent had a JP in years??? I eat like 3 or 4 a week lol!! People say I will end up looking like a jacket spud and they arent far wrong if I keep putting this weight on haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I love a jacket spud! At work they do then with this amazing cheese, ham, red onion and mayo filling, it's lush! Wish they didn't take do long to cook though is the only thing, and they're not the same in the microwave!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh I always start mine in the microwave, Cupcake, and then wrap them in foil and finish them for 30mins in the oven so they are nice and crispy on the outside and lovely and soft inside! YUM! Wish I had jacket potatoes for tonight, I have no idea what I am making myself and stepson! LOL

Gonna be a "whatever is in the cupboard" kind of night, which prob means pasta


----------



## cathgibbs

haha serious! I have roasties with nearly every meal but i put cajun and garlic on them lol im a bugger for potatos! i was gonna go carb free this week but when i sat down and thought about what i eat - its all carbs lol!! Bailey your allowed to put weight on!! you are preggerz :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Scrambled eggys I think for me as it'll be late!

Tawn do you put oil and salt on them to to crisp the skins?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, good job really! Yeah I dont think I would be able to give up carbs either!

Cupcake - I am glad you bought hpt's though hun coz you will be gutted if you cant buy one when on holiday!

Mmmm I love pasta too Tawn - carb addict arent I?!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I always put oil and salt on cupcake yummmmy!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw carbs.....pasta and potatoes are amazing


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Bailey has just got onto the sofa next to me and snuggled up to the hobbit/bloaty bump lol!
 



Attached Files:







DA68E7B9-5800-4E96-A88A-DE323C9A611C-6435-000007FBE5A7702D.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fletch_W

aw so cute! mm jacket spud i might have to have one now with some salad. i used to have mine with beans but went off beans when i got my bfp and now i cant even look at them! or i might have a dippy egg and soldiers :) xx


----------



## fletch_W

cath i have veiny boobs always so cant help. :( but if you dont normally get them?


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm dippy egg and soldiers!!

Guess what I am watching? The BFG lol!!! I am such a kid!!


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl: bailey BFG that's hilarious!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe just wait til I start quoting the song!! Lol! Snozcumbers and frogscottle hehehehe


----------



## baileybubs

Whizz pop whizz bang feel the bubbles go down!! hehehe love how this film/book teaches kids that its fun to fart hahaha :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

i havent read that story in yyeeaaarrss!! i want to watch it!! i just downloaded peter pan disney to watch tonight. have never seen it. 

bailey have you updated your journal with a new bump pic recently?? i havent been stalking in a while x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah theres one from last week on page 24 hun, its looking pretty much the same this week.

Aww I love Peter Pan, I really am such a kid, cant wait to watch all these films with my kids!!


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok and having a good day, very quick hello while DH is in the shower, we are going to order Pizza hut and watch American Pie reunion tonight for our anniversary :) Hope you're all ok, Shelby I hope you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

oo cute! thats not bloat thats bump! and yay for 2nd tri!! plum! :loopy:


----------



## fletch_W

thurl! happy anniversary hunny! iv been told that film is really good so let us know what you think! have a beautiful evening xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Happy anniversary thurl! Enjoy your pizza hut! And American Pie Reunion is very good!


----------



## Poppy84

Happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We watched American pie reunion last night. Love it!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, looking forward to watching it now :) Hope you all have a nice evening too, I better go now DH is back bye bye :wave:

Cupcake if you read this have a lovely holiday x


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies do you ever have a whinge and slag people off and then regret saying it afterwards? I was having a right whinge at the weekend about my boss and some colleagues coz I felt like I always get the crappy duties and other dont coz they are friends with the boss. Anyway now my boss has called me and said she wanted to change one of the crappy duties for me if I will work a different day for her etc, and I thought I maybe spoke too soon and was a bit bitchy! And I am such a worrier that I am scared of my boss and the other colleagues finding out what I have said. I kinda meant what I said but now regret it.....ooops. I think the real reason I was so mad was coz I am having to work on call again over the weekend when we are supposed to only do it once every 6 weeks, well I did it 5 weeks ago, this weekend just gone, and I was moaning coz I am on it again next weekend, whereas a colleague and friend of the boss hasnt done one in all that time coz of when holidays have fallen and stuff. And the real reason I'm upset about it is coz next Sunday would have been my due date and I really wanted to go to be with my parents but I cant if I'm on call. I guess I should have just said this to my boss though rather than bitching to the girls behind their backs.


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy anniversary Thurl! That's the kind of night my hubs and I love lol, junk food and a movie!!! Enjoy!

Aw I really want to watch BFG now!


----------



## fletch_W

hi bailey. i used to work in a care home and found that a lot of girls were very friendly with the boss so learned to keep my mouth shut after making one small mistake, and since then i only ever bitch to paul haha. but i know what you mean. maybe she feels guilty and is giving you a better shift? you should talk to her and come clean? tell her that you bitched about her and instantly regretted it and wish youd have spoken to her first? maybe ask her for coffee one day when youre off? get friendly with her if you only have a few months left? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Fletch - I think I will just leave it and if she says anything explain that it would have been my due date and I am sorry but I did feel like it was favouritism but that I should have spoken to her instead of the girls. She is nice my boss but I do think that sometimes it is who you know not what you know. Otherwise she is usually very good and fair, suppose thats why I feel guilty.

I just looked out my front window and saw it was rainy and sunny, so something told me to go and look out of my spare bedroom window and I saw this. You cant see it in the pic but there is also a faint one above it too. I burst into tears!! I felt like it was a sign from Lillie that her little brother the hobbit is doing fine and that mummy doesnt have to worry. Silly I know, I know its only caused by the rain and the sunshine and light defraction but I still cried tears of happiness lol. Imagine what I'll be like on Thursday when I finally get to see the hobbit!!

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/4A36D033-6F4B-4929-AD1B-DEDE3435CCAE-6546-00000809F05C59FC.jpg


----------



## Poppy84

Awww bailey that's such a sweet thought.

I hope I get a lovely sign from tarquin next fri. 

Ps that would not have been his real name  but he will always be known to me as tarquin


----------



## baileybubs

Awww I hope you get a lovely sign from Tarquin hun xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I seen a rainbow too!! I got af cramps so I hope she hurries up  

Thurl happy anniversary hunny!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies just jumping on to say Ive just got back home from my few days away and haven't read back from page 1224 yet, I'm just going to have my dinner as I'm starving then will catch up.

I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Mrsd,I'm glad your back  just realised its October in 2 weeks,not long until your back ttc with us!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Its nice to be back xxxx

Thanks cath x

I still don't have my date for radiation but I'm at the drs tomorrow so I'll see if he can hurry it along.

Happy anniversary thurl xx

Bailey that rainbow is so pretty, I hope it's a sign, 2 sleeps to go x

Poppy 3 sleeps x


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Its nice to be back xxxx
> 
> Thanks cath x
> 
> I still don't have my date for radiation but I'm at the drs tomorrow so I'll see if he can hurry it along.
> 
> Happy anniversary thurl xx
> 
> Bailey that rainbow is so pretty, I hope it's a sign, 2 sleeps to go x
> 
> Poppy 3 sleeps x

Hi mrs d
Glad ur back!
3 sleeps until what?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d! Glad you are back hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Been and done some lasts minute holiday shopping today....spent £35 on toiletries and that doesn't even include the mozzi sprays and sunscreen that I've got from work! Eek....oh and I bought tampons rather than a hpt...thought it was tempting fate if I did, but I will take a few ICs with me just incase!
> 
> Fletch and cath i dont think you shpuld think that just cos you dont have synptoms you are out, your not out til the witch shows remember! In answer to your questions fletch ive had no symptoms really other than the cramps the other day and occasionally since and a bit of cm here and there, other than that nothing, but then im only 6dpo (5 if I ovd on Tuesday) so wouldnt have even implanted yet!)
> 
> Bailey hope you get Xmas off, I love Xmas and hate ny!
> 
> Mrs d where do you go in the new forest today?
> 
> Shelby how are the cramps now? x

Cupcake when we went to Africa I remember being told you will be bitten more if you wear blue, I don't know if it's true?

We went to burley which was beautiful, we saw lots of deer, cows and of course houses and squirrels. We stayed at burley manor which looked beautiful but it was a real disappointment :(


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I learned long ago to keep my mouth shut when it came to gossip/bitchiness. But I only learned that lesson because I was INFAMOUS for getting caught out when I talked about other people when I was younger and I always felt soooo awful afterwards! So now I am very careful who I gossip to and keep it with people I can trust. 

Lovely rainbow btw! I cannot wait to see your scan pic! (Which means you better be bringing cash to get one! LOL)

MrsD, welcome back! So glad to have you back and glad you had an amazing trip.

Poppy, I think MrsD meant Cheryl's scan, which is on Friday. But 1 more sleep until V-Day!!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!

AFM, it ended up being chicken burgers and corn on the cob. Not exactly healthy but it sure was DE-lic-IOUS! :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> Thanks for asking everyone, I actually do feel better and the cramps have really eased off. Have been looking into it though and will just have to see how things go with regard to having a dnc and that. I guess if the cramps and bleeding stop this week I am ok to ttc again straight away?? Someone correct me if I am wrong, please!!
> 
> I really hope everyone else is ok, I will catch up with you all properly when I find my pma, I'm all out of it at the moment xxxxxxxxx

Shellie :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling a little better and the cramps are easing, yes if the bleeding stops you should be fine to ttc. I hope you find that PMA again soon xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> Bailey, I learned long ago to keep my mouth shut when it came to gossip/bitchiness. But I only learned that lesson because I was INFAMOUS for getting caught out when I talked about other people when I was younger and I always felt soooo awful afterwards! So now I am very careful who I gossip to and keep it with people I can trust.
> 
> Lovely rainbow btw! I cannot wait to see your scan pic! (Which means you better be bringing cash to get one! LOL)
> 
> MrsD, welcome back! So glad to have you back and glad you had an amazing trip.
> 
> Poppy, I think MrsD meant Cheryl's scan, which is on Friday. But 1 more sleep until V-Day!!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!
> 
> AFM, it ended up being chicken burgers and corn on the cob. Not exactly healthy but it sure was DE-lic-IOUS! :haha:

Ohhhhh I thought I'd forgotten something important I was supposed to be doing on Friday. Haha
Yaaaay so glad it's v day for me tomorrow!

I had stir fry for my dinner and I didn't burn it this tone so was quite nice


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn said:


> Bailey, I learned long ago to keep my mouth shut when it came to gossip/bitchiness. But I only learned that lesson because I was INFAMOUS for getting caught out when I talked about other people when I was younger and I always felt soooo awful afterwards! So now I am very careful who I gossip to and keep it with people I can trust.
> 
> Lovely rainbow btw! I cannot wait to see your scan pic! (Which means you better be bringing cash to get one! LOL)
> 
> MrsD, welcome back! So glad to have you back and glad you had an amazing trip.
> 
> Poppy, I think MrsD meant Cheryl's scan, which is on Friday. But 1 more sleep until V-Day!!!!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!
> 
> AFM, it ended up being chicken burgers and corn on the cob. Not exactly healthy but it sure was DE-lic-IOUS! :haha:

Hi Tawn I had a lovely time thanks x

Hasn't poppy got a scan on Friday too?? Oh has Cheryl got one Friday? Yay 3more sleeps x

Mmm chicken burgers x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh tomorrow poppy, sorry I almost made you wait longer haha xx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Oh tomorrow poppy, sorry I almost made you wait longer haha xx

Hehe


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm chicken burgers sound delish Tawn!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you lot are cracking me up I'm sat here reading about your eyebrows chuckling to myself. I use those sticky strips, they say press them on then peel them off but they are pants unless you leave them on for a while then they are great, and already shaped so easy peasy x

Aw cath poor Dora and maryanne your poor cat, aw poor furbabies x


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I hope you got that eggy x

Ttcbaby get bd'ing x

I'm so jealous of your doggies especially maryannes spaniel I've always had pets including spaniels but now they have all gone dh won't let me have any more :( 

Cath I see a line on that single photo fxd xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't read any more tonight I'm done, I'll finish tomorrow.

Thurl I'm do sorry to hear about your mil, I'm pleased to read that she is doing as well as she can x

Maryanne that made me chuckle about your tampon x

Fletch your poor hubby on your honeymoon, I'm sure you made up for it after x

I've forgotten everything I've read ooops.

On the ferry coming home a motor home was directed to reverse, only the ceiling was too low and the top scraped along the ceiling ooops.

Sorry that was very random xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrssssssss d!!!!!! You are back , yey!

Never heard if Durley manor, you shoulda asked b4 you went I coulda recommended some places in the new forest!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry cupcake that should have been burley manor. It looks gorgeous as you approach but then you walk inside and the carpet is thread bare on the stairs and it just generally needs money spending on it, it was such a shame.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey that rainbow is such a sign hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Such a Shame mrs d, there are some amazing hotels in the new forest. Google lime wood, I was lucky enough to stay there with work a couple of years ago, it's stunning. Pricey, but stunning x


----------



## MrsDuck

Limewood looks lovely cupcake x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

At the other end if the spectrum we stayed at East Close in March in the bridal suite for £100 inclu breakfast, which was also stunning!


----------



## MrsDuck

East close looks stunning too and only £100 inc breakfast that's good, I should have asked you for suggestions earlier x


----------



## cupcake1981

If you ever go again ask me!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you go to lyndhurst?


----------



## MrsDuck

Not this time we just drove through it on the way to burley but we did visit a coup,e of years ago I remember coz I bought a lucky dip lotto ticket and won £10, I haven't stayed there though x


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you read my earlier post on not wearing blue in Africa coz you get bitten?? Not sure if it's true??


----------



## cupcake1981

I did hun, sorry meant to reply! Lol I don't think I own any blue clothes so all good!


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies but I had to share,a mutual friend on fb just messaged ne this

Hey huni, how u doing? I just wanted to say (i dont know if you would ever have to consider it) but if so, i would like to be either an egg donor or surrogate if you ever needed either. I know you have had problems in past and im sure you will carry one day like i have. Just wanted to say. Hope iv not offended you. Xx
Delete

Wtf lol what do I reply to that xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

What the actual??? what have you said? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol nothing I'm too shocked I keep thinking WTF?!?! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good cupcake better not to take the chance x

Cath Is she a close friend? That's very nice of her but a bit random/out of the blue? Not sure what you respond?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol no,iv never met her she used to live 2 doors away lol xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

It's Corrie giving folk ideas, the power of television eh?? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I dont know what to think of that? It seems like a nice thing to say but is she a close friend? Does she know exactly what has happened with you......coz its not like you wont be able to have your own baby hun.


----------



## cupcake1981

That's the most random thing I've ever read?!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Lol no,iv never met her she used to live 2 doors away lol xxx

WTF??? In the nicest possible way is she all there?


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with mrs ducks question!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Yeh cath we did. Dh is being better as last week I told him ttc was over. He keeps being lame about dtd when I need him to. But Since he's been great.
> 
> Never know maybe we will hit gold but my chart isn't looking good so far. Urgh.
> 
> I'm not so focused on ttc. So busy so maybe that will help!
> 
> Who's still ttc here? X

ME!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha bloody Corrie lol I really don't know what to reply...


----------



## cathgibbs

iI think she's skint,if she's hoping for £15k off me she can bugger off xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just be nice and just say that its not that you cant have children, you have just had a few setbacks but it was a very nice thought....maybe!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just say something like thank you for the offer and you'll keep it in mind should you ever get to that stage????? I hope it was a private message she sent you???


----------



## shelbysioux

I would tell her to do one! x


----------



## cupcake1981

How does she know about your mc and ectopic ?


----------



## MrsDuck

shelbysioux said:


> I would tell her to do one! x

:rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

To be honest that was my first response, telling her to do one, coz it sounds a bit cheeky that she's assuming that you cant have kids just coz you've had hard time recently, but people who dont experience mc's and ectopics and stuff dont realoly understand it properly so maybe she meant it in a nice way.


----------



## cupcake1981

I just think its plain ole weird!


----------



## MrsDuck

What does your oh think?


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Sorry ladies but I had to share,a mutual friend on fb just messaged ne this
> 
> Hey huni, how u doing? I just wanted to say (i dont know if you would ever have to consider it) but if so, i would like to be either an egg donor or surrogate if you ever needed either. I know you have had problems in past and im sure you will carry one day like i have. Just wanted to say. Hope iv not offended you. Xx
> Delete
> 
> Wtf lol what do I reply to that xxx




MrsDuck said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Lol no,iv never met her she used to live 2 doors away lol xxx
> 
> WTF??? In the nicest possible way is she all there?Click to expand...




cathgibbs said:


> iI think she's skint,if she's hoping for £15k off me she can bugger off xxx




shelbysioux said:


> I would tell her to do one! x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: i would have told her thanks but its not really any of her business and act all offended haha just for the laugh. but bless her heart if she is genuine. £15k she can go whistle!!



ttcbabyisom said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> Yeh cath we did. Dh is being better as last week I told him ttc was over. He keeps being lame about dtd when I need him to. But Since he's been great.
> 
> Never know maybe we will hit gold but my chart isn't looking good so far. Urgh.
> 
> I'm not so focused on ttc. So busy so maybe that will help!
> 
> Who's still ttc here? X
> 
> ME!!!Click to expand...

me too!


----------



## fletch_W

Girls I'm panicing. I just passed something and it wasn't a clot. My clots are dark blood and this was long thin and clear looking. And I'm literally doubled over in pain iv taken 3 pain killers and its not shifting it. Should I worry?? I didn't have a Bfp so can't be an mc can it?? And its not poo cramps cos its like someone is stabbing me in my uterus :-( if its bad tomorrow I'm going to a&e this is awful :-(


----------



## maryanne67

Hi girls didnt get on earlier had company that went late all the food talk i missed love pasta jacket spuds sweetcorn chicken burgers specially in a bun stir fry not so keen on scrambled egg unless its got heinz tomato sauce on love soft boiled egg with soldiers x

Mrsd good to see you back n good u enjoyed the new forest good lyck for docs 2moro x

Cath well weird def think she been watching too much corrie x

Poppy n Bailey not long to scans Bailey ur bailey pics so cute n re the boss think wot ur thinking is probz a good idea hope its ok x

Cath hope af type cramps is symptoms like earlier fxd hun x

:hi: every1else oh n Dani im still ttc too. Have had a headache this evening n fealt hungry or sickly but i had a big bowl of frosties and some chocolate at 8ish hope everyones okx


----------



## maryanne67

Fletch dont know hun but if pain gets too bad u shud go to ane but really dont kno what that cud be has been too long since ur mc for it to be left tissue over sorry cant be more help ttho hope the pain eases up x


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks. Yeah I passed everything with my mc. It could be nothing but my goodness I'm not gonna sleep tonight :( how are you? How was your evening? Xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Had a nice evening thanks my local betterware agent called n shes quite a laugh she just stays a bit late sometimes but it passed the evening away so cant complain lol.hows ur evening been apart from ur pain have u been working this eve.i.g


----------



## fletch_W

My evening was okay. No I only work part time on weekends. My mum works at the same place two nights a week so I walked her home tonight. I'm watching message in a bottle cos I can't.sleep. whoever said Kevin costner was handsome had to be joking. Haha xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Fletch- I hope you're managing to sleep lovely. How's the pain? Any more weird clots? I'm not sure what that could be x

Bailey- So excited to see your scan pic in a few days' time!

Cath- Things are sounding really promising for you... Has anything changed overnight? I've started drinking a crap load of water with this new health kick so I'm not going to be able to recognise peeing more often if and when that happens for me. I'm just going all the time now anyway! My kidneys must be like 'what the hell?!' =)
And in answer to your question, I'm coming up to O day. Should be Friday or Saturday I think.
And that lady's fb msg is just plain weird. Esp if you don't really know her (or more to the point she doesn't really know you!). I'd struggle to be polite just cause it's so odd! :rofl: But would probably just say thanks, but there's no reason to think it'll come to that at this stage. How odd...

Mrs D- Welcome back! Even though I was gone while you were gone, I did miss you for the last few days! Sorry your accom was disappointing, but did you have a nice break anyway?

Bailey- You must have been working and I was missing your posts. Missed you too x
I know what you mean by the work thing. I'm a bit hot-headed sometimes and I hate people who aren't genuine or who cause injustices, so I tend to tell it like it is in those circumstances and then sometimes regret it later... Hope the next few months can fly by for you. Soon enough you'll just be worried instead with all the usual mummy-guilts instead of having to care about offending colleagues.
Loved your rainbow pic x

Well ladies, I'm returning to the good old Billings Method this month, as that's the way all 3 of my pregnancies happened, so I'm not really sure why I switched to a more SMEP approach these last few months?? I don't temp, but I'll be taking O cues just from CM monitoring, and hope to be announcing our rainbow baby's existence to the world just before Christmas =D

Is anyone else Oing this week?


----------



## Leinzlove

Any new beautiful rainbow :bfp:'s in here? If I miss one... can someone let me know. I try to keep up. But lately I've been busy with packing etc. A bit premature as our bid for a house hasn't been accepted yet. But, can't help myself.


----------



## fletch_W

Hi mummy, yeah I had a few more weird clots, I didn't fall asleep until 5am. And its 8:10 and I have to help my mum with her magazines :-( safe to say ill be napping this aft. 

Have a good day everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Omg how are you this morning Fletch? Are you going to go to the doctors? 

I'm just off for a beta hcg blood test as thats what they offered me to check it's not ectopic, the 2nd test is Friday so I presume I won't get the results til next week. That's efficiency for you eh, lets hope it's not :/ xx

Hope everyone has a nice day xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,

Fletch you must be exhausted hun :-( Try and have a nap later today lovely xxxxxx

Awww shelby, my drs take 2 working days for the bloods to come back so fx they will come back by Friday!! 

Mummy go you for drinking loads of water and for starting your health kick!! what is Billings method hun, i heard of it before?

I messaged my weird friend saying thank you for the offer its very kind of you, we have no problems concieving we have just been hit by bad luck recently!! she only knows about the ectopic as she seen OH getting upset to his friend outside our house when i was in hosptal having the operation - weird weird girl! xxx

OMG i had a dream last night i took 12 HPTs as i was bored and forgot to look at them and an hour later i checked and they were all pos lol hpt was neg this am tho lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies 

Fletch I had tht about a yr ago and still don't kno wot it was it was in my underwear... Hope ur ok Hun...cx :hugs:

Cath tht girl has been watching too much corrie lol why wud u ak someone tht.xx

Shelby hoping ur hcg is down and u can get ttc again Hun...x

Cupcake stick to wot u kno works Hun, I tried smep after my 1st mc and it never worked. X


----------



## fletch_W

Pain has gone and bleeding has too? Weird. Still getting vv light pink spotting tho. It's a mystery. I'll def nap later. Cath your message to her was perfect. And I love your dream, 12hpts lol. I did that when I got my Bfp out of pure disbelief xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all, 

Fletch I have no idea what that might be hun, can you call your doc for a telephone consultation? Ive said b4 that I think I had a chem earlier in the year as I had a 2 week late AF but never had a bfp at all, I had done stringy clots with that, maybe this is similar to you?

Cath what a strange dream!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with cupcake hun - especially as AF has gone after being here for only one day - not normal, how long does she normally visit for?

Oohhhh cupcake one more sleep left for you hunny! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I know Cath so excited! When do you go? x


----------



## fletch_W

6 days usually. I'll see what happens today and if af doesn't return then ill ask for a call back from gp.

Are you girls all packed and ready? So excited for you both for your jollies xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wish I was going my holidays. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Really strange Fletch :S But I'm glad those awful cramps have stopped for one thing. You must be shattered today lovely x
I'm sure I've had more than just the one chemical that I got a BFP with because I've had some seriously weird cycles between DD and the MC in March. No proof, but they say most women have ones they don't 'know' about.

Cheryl - Totally going back to what I know works! How are you feeling today?

Cath - Have a look at this website for the Billings Method. It's how we've conceived all three times (out of only 4 cycles following the method). NOT SURE WHY I STOPPED USING IT!! https://www.thebillingsovulationmethod.org/en/faq/frequently-asked-questions.html

Good morning Cupcake! One more sleep, you must be so excited!! :D


----------



## cathgibbs

OOhhhhhh you will be a kid at Xmas Eve tonight hun lol!! 5 more sleeps lol!! got friends coming down Saturday night for a drink so i really need to start ironing and packing and cleaning the house from tonight onwards! 

Thanks Mummy ill have a look at that on my lunch - quite busy at work today.

xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Re the Billings Method - the site's a little weird to navigate (I think), so this is probably the most helpful one:
https://www.thebillingsovulationmet...regnancy/guidelines-to-achieve-pregnancy.html

You can click on the links to 'Basic Infertile Period' and 'Peak' as well to get explanations on what they mean and how to identify them. Wonderful method!!

(Now that I've raved about it, I'd better make sure I get my BFP in October...!!)


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh I think ill be trying that this month thanks for sharing mummy


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Fletch that's an odd one but if the cramps have gone and bleeding just about stopped that's a good sign x

Hi mummy did you have a good trip, I know you've probably answered that already but I missed 10 pages or so. If the billings method works for you Hun stick with it x

Cath your reply was perfect to that lady x

Fletch and cath have you tested today?

Cath and cupcake you must be getting excited now, pack pack pack xx

Bailey one more sleep til you see bubba wriggling around xx

I'm off to the drs now I'll catch up later, have a good day everyone xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I am in packing hell!!

Am really crampy today x


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you done much Cupcake?

Ohhh Cramps are good!!

MRsD hope the Drs go ok hun xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Good luck at your appt today Mrs D. Thinking of you x
Holiday was great, and DH and I haven't been this close for a long time. DD was a very good girl too, which is always a plus! We had a great time, but it was pretty exhausting. Great to be home!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I've been laying it all out in the spare room over the last week or so and getting the washing done, its all done just now! Just last minute bits tomorrow am.

Good luck at docs mrs d! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww im glad DD was a good girl whilst you were away hun, how old is she?

What is everyones CM like a few days before AF? xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Yeah I've been laying it all out in the spare room over the last week or so and getting the washing done, its all done just now! Just last minute bits tomorrow am.
> 
> Good luck at docs mrs d! xx

So exciting...! Oh, and I packed HPTs as well as tampons too when we went. Fingers crossed that you won't need the latter though Cupcake x
Cramping at 9DPO sounds like an excellent sign. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha cupcake thats what i have been doing, figuring out what clothes i need to buy  dreading the washing when we come back tho :-( xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> Awww im glad DD was a good girl whilst you were away hun, how old is she?
> 
> What is everyones CM like a few days before AF? xxx

Cath, I think most women report a few days of 'wetness' prior to AF. What's happening with you?

And DD is almost 2 and a half. She's gorgeous (and I'm totally biassed...). I'll change my avatar to a photo of her for a minute so you can see :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Hmmmm i think (THINK) im normally dry but this cycle is a bit messed up as its my first proper cycle since ectopic, iv been wet since O!

Awww bless, she looked gorgeous in your pic of the 3 of you the other day hun! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh hun she is gorgeous!!!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Being wet since O I think is a good sign? Mostly you should go dry after O in a 'normal' cycle. I think Cheryl said she was wet every day between O and her BFP.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cathgibbs said:


> ohhhh hun she is gorgeous!!!!! xxx

Thanks lovely. We certainly think so.

This pic was one I took and framed for DH for fathers' day. He's got it at work on his desk. She's doing "I'm a little teapot" xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mummy your girl is lovely!!!! You are so blessed!

Lol I have packed tampons, 2 cb HPTs and some ICs to! I would be over the moon to get a bfp but it's unlikely first try post mc so I'm not getting my hopes up!

Cath good luck buying stuff there's nothing in the shops!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh no i dont need summerwear, i got all that in the sales, i need somehting quite warmish as it gets quite cold in the nights in bulgaria, i didnt have time to look i hadto change money for OH and they took FOREVER!! ggrrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Where is everyone today...?

Cath - will you have time to shop before you go? Otherwise just take enough to wear for the first day, and SHOP when you get there :D (hoping that's an option in Bulgaria...? Lol)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha mummy thats what everyone does when they go to Bulgaria apparently?! ill rummage in my wardrobe tonight and see what i can find 

Its very quiet on here isnt it xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm going to head to bed then. It's only 20 past 10 but more than anything, I'm too bored to stay up!

Chat tomorrow ladies x

Cupcake - pack, pack, PACK! And write a list tonight for all the things you need to chuck in your bags tomorrow before you leave. Will we hear from you while you're away?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol good night hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

oh my its very quiet in here! my bleeding is normal now. i wonder if mummy was right and it was another chemical? thats 2 now since mc :( what do i do? does this mean i can pregnant but cant carry? :sad2: im gonna talk to dh and see if he wants to go and talk to the doc again and see what they can do. sorry for being so selfish with my posts today.

baaiilleeeyyy!!!!!! come tell us about your scan hun! im so excited to hear that baby is all snug :) :happydance:

cupcake and cath are you both at work? how is today going?

mummy goodnight! i didnt get to see you dd but on the pic you had yesterday she looked so cute! i bet she is so much fun! :)

where is everyone else? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

OH hun :-( I would have a chat with him, have a word with the Dr and see what he suggests/do?? :hugs: its not selfish at all dont be silly hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yep at work, im so busy so should really get off BnB but im bored of my work lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

bnb is much more interesting than boring work. :)

shelby how did it go at the docs hun? has your bleeding and cramps stopped yet? 

cath, im just scared i cant carry. :nope: ill talk to dh, i think i might suggest that we keep trying until christmas and then go see the doc in the new year cos it will have been 9 months then. 

i wish ttc was as easy for us girls as it is for the dirty chavs who sleep around and fall from a one night stand. life is such a bitch to those who actually work for things and those who have everything handed to them everything is cush :(


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: tawn! i hope were not distracting you from working :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy sorry I missed you, the photo of the 3 of you was so sweet. I'm glad you had a good holiday and all is great with dh. Night night x

Fletch have a chat with the dr Hun it will put your mind at rest, but I'm sure that's not the case, you will have your rainbow baby soon x

Cath naughty naughty do some work haha, bnb is much more fun x

Afm I'm glad I went to my Gp rather than the hospital, the request for my referral wasn't listed as a priority so who knows when it would have arrived. My Gp is now on top of it and will chase it for me so I can get back to baby making ASAP xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch, not selfish at all. :hugs: I am glad the pain/cramps have improved and that you haven't passed anymore clots. I would definitely talk to DH and probably call your Dr as well, just to see what is going on. :hugs:

Bailey, can't wait to hear how your scan went! 

MrsD and Shelby, I hope you are getting on okay at the doctors today and that it will be a good report. 

Cupcake, enjoy your trip, maybe you will get a surprise BFP while you are away!! If not, you can drink it up and enjoy yourself, probably for the last time in a long while!

Cath, ditto for what I said to Cupcake above although I am convinced you are getting a BFP, with the wet CM, the veins, the bad curry you had, etc... reminds me a lot of how I felt in my TWW both times!

Mummy, good luck going back to your old method, if it worked 3 times I definitely say try it again!!!

Poppy, Tawn and Cheryl, hope you are doing well and that those babies aren't giving you a hard time!!!

Sorry I always miss people, my brain seems to work back to 3-5 and then shuts off!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey

I popped out for lunch with hubs but I'm back now! Im off this week which has been a nice wind down b4 holiday! 

Fletch I think maybe go to the docs hub, the worst they will do is send you away and say come back in a few monthes if you're still not Preg, or they will start tests which will be good! 

Mummy I am all packed but for last minute bits for the morning! 

Am feeling quite poo today, think I have little nephews bugs from last weekend, so between that and my tummy cramps I just want to take to my sofa and chill! X


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies......I think you've got my days confused Fletch hun coz my scans tomorrow lol! Loads of people seem to think its today for some reason, my best friend text me last night saying "I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, text me asap" so I replied "Aww thats nice of you hun but I'm sure work wont be that bad for me tomorrow lol". Still 1 more sleep ladies!! 

Hope everyone is well today!

Cath - argh BFP dreams and still no BFP!! Boooooo!! But remember , water sports and cocktails then its lucky October for everyone!!!

Mummy2 - I missed you again lol!!! Just got in from work and you have gone to bed I believe, and your dd is soooooo gorgeous, such a little cutie!!

Mrs d - glad your gp is on it for you now, always a pain when the NHS drag their feet!!
How are you today? Recouping from your hol?

Cupcake - pack pack pack, throw it all in and just chill out and let your holiday begin this afternoon hun!!

Fletch - hmmmm that sounds odd hun, but dont think of chemicals as your body not being able to carry, its more that a chemical is a baby that maybe had some sort of chromosome problem and was never meant to be and your body is recognising that as soon as it can, if that makes sense. You can definately get pregnant and carry a baby hun, your body is just making sure its a keeper. But I'm not sure if that would have been a chemical with no BFP, never had anything like that though other than when I was mc'ing. I would go to your gp and just have a chat and say you are worried hun. Hope you are ok and feeling better xxxxxxx Oh and have a nap missy!!

Cheryl - 2 more sleeps for you!!!! Yaaaaaay!!

Tawn - hope you are well hun, did you send the monitor back?

Shellie - any sign of O yet hun? I really hope so!!

Shelby - how are you today hun? Are you feeling any better? I hope you are ok and big hugs to you xxxxx

Dani - hows your cycle coming along?

Amy - hows baby Emily today? Are you any closer on packing and the closing on the house?

Poppy - hows engelburt today? Lots of wriggling and movement I hope!!

Maryanne - glad you had a nice evening last night! What dpo are you again now? Any symptoms?

Thurl - hey hun, are you in the tww now too hun?? Any symptoms?

Did I forget anyone?? I hope not and if so I am so sorry!!

AFM - I have started bricking it now!!!! Absolutely cacking myself, this time tomorrow I will finally know how the hobbit is and hopefully I will have seen him waving back at me and wriggling away!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you Amy? x

Aw cupcake I hope you aren't coming down with anything just before you go away :( yay for getting your packing done, I hate trying to decide what to take. Take it easy Hun and have a lie on the sofa for the rest of the day x


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy you are team pink yay I must have missed that, I couldn't get through all the pages from when I was off sorry xx

Bailey you will be fine hun, we want to see pics tomorrow, do something to occupy you today then tomorrow will be here quicker xx


----------



## baileybubs

I am mrs d, I am having a bath in a mo, then having a nap coz I'm pooped lol, and then going to my friends for tea, and I'm at work 8am til 12pm tomorrow and then its straight there eeeek!! I just cant stop thinking about the last time and what happened, its so hard. I agree with what Fletch said earlier......why is it so hard for us girls when some chavs get pregnant dead easy and just breeze through it. I was also thinking about how I know a lot of women who have gotten pregnant either from one night stands or with guys who were shits and are now alone whereas we have all planned these pregnancies with our committed and devoted dh's, df's and oh's and it doesnt go to plan for us.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey it's a cruelty of life hun, I think the same thing all the time!

I'll try and pop on tomorrow eve as I really want to see the bubbas picture!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sods law isn't it. The time should go quickly for you then, you planned it well, not too much time sitting around watching the clock. I can't wait to see the pics :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's such a weird feeling being so super excited and scared at the same time!


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone, hope you're all ok.

I'm really worrying because my boobs are still sore? Did any of you ladies still have sore boobs after your mc's? I have had the blood test today then have to have another Friday, I presume to see if there is hcg to make sure it isn't rising. I would be mortified if it was ectopic again :cry:

Fletch I would go to the docs, at least even if they don't do anything they might just have some reassuring words for you x

Bailey I understand why you are worrying about the scan, I would be the same. But like you say, there is no point in worrying, whatever will be will be and the odds are well stacked in your favour x

Cath I have no idea about cm, this time when I was pg I did feel generally wetter but I still never had anything in my nickers. I don't do the 'checking inside' thing because I never really know what I'm looking for. They do say though that you get more if you are pg because the 'plug' is forming at the neck of the womb but who knows! x

Mrs Duck so you still don't really have a timescale for when you will be back ttc? I take my hat off to you they way you are coping with everything thats happened I don't know if I would be able to do the same without falling apart x

Cheryl, Amy, Tawn, Poppy, Maryanne and everyone else hope you are ok xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

shelbysioux said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I would pop on.
> 
> Pretty sad tonight just got back from the hospital cos started bleeding this morning and after sitting there for four hours they examined me and I have had a miscarriage. I really thought I had had enough pain for one year but evidently not so will just have to lump it I guess. Whether it was too soon after the mtx or 'just one of those things' I dunno, seeing my GP for blood tests this week. Don't want to bring everybody down so sorry but just thought I should let you know. :cry: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry i'm just now seeing this and it's after the fact and from the looks of your signature, things are going better but i'm so very very sorry for this honey. hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby don't worry that they are still sore, mine stayed sore for ages, they were the first and last sign of pregnancy to come and go for me. Fxd when you go on Friday your levels will be dropping, I'm sure that will be the case xx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm sorry Cupcake I totally missed you off my post xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, so excited for your scan tomorrow! Less than 24 hours hun!!

Poppy, happy V-day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What an amazing milestone, I hope you celebrate!

Fletch, sorry that AF is confusing you and being a pain. Like Bailey I have never heard of a chemical without a bfp, and I don't really know what that thing that came out yesterday could have been but I would talk to your doctor :hugs: But I don't think it could have been a sac or anything because it wouldn't have been far enough along if that makes sense? Was it solid or stringy, like EWCM? Sometimes during AF I get huge globs of EWCM.....uhg, I am trying to think of what it could be to help but have no idea sorry hun!

Cath, sorry work has been so busy for you hun! Just think, 2 more days and then you are OUTTA there! And I have to admit I am really hoping for a late implanter bfp for you! I can't help it!

Cupcake, omg I am so excited for you and your DH for your holiday! Wanna pack me in your suitcase? :)

MrsD, glad you saw your doctor and he is making the referral a priority! The NHS is an amazing system, but it can be verrrrrrrrrrrryyy slow and we need you back TTC ASAP!! :)

Hi everyone else!

Sorry I have been MIA today, been a bit busy had a midwife appt this morning and then been catching up on work and all that jazz. I have been reading up on you girls though (I can't help it!) I just don't let myself reply because then I know I will just sit on BnB all day rather than getting anything done! LOL


----------



## maryanne67

:hi: every one Cupcake hope the cramps are easing for you hope they don`t interfere with your hols too much before you see a +hpt fxd sounds like you have just about everything sorted n are ready to go ooo must be exciting x

Bailey good luck ith 2moros scan everything bill be fine hun its good uve got a busy day lined up to pass the time till 2moro can`t wait to hear details 2moro x

Mrsd the nhs are really poop ho can your case not be anything but priority but good your gp is getting on top of it for you x

Fletch good the pain has gone sorry i didnt stay on long enuff last nite for your reply but i was so tired i agree hun if nothing by xmas go to your gp and ask for help x

Cath sorry bout the bfn but your symptoms sound good x

Mummy have read about the billings method before but if its orked in the past then go for it again and your little girl looks so cute u must be proud fxd for this cycle x

ok minds gone blank but :hi: everyone 

afm i am 4dpo i think have been getting lots of gas since last nite had a headache thru the nite n feeling bit sicky on n off but have just eaten an hour ago all this is probably in my head anyway coz its too early for any symptoms lol af is normally due tuesday next fxd it doesnt arrive ,hope every1 is well today x


----------



## maryanne67

Amy sorry i misse you must be exciting knowing ur having a girl ho r u today x

Shelby hope there is nothing to worry bout hun and its just your body taking its time getting back to normal hope the hcg results come back quickly x

Bailey not sure if you poted this but waht time is your scan we will all be virtually holding your hand the whole time x

Tawn :hi: good to hear from you but get back to work lol x 

any1 i missed again sorry thinking bout u all


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies at least the tww won't feel too bad for me after all this haha

Shelby I hope your levels are dropping nicely and you'll be back in the tww before your know it. It's understandable that your :holly: are still sore as they react so easily to any change in hormones. When will you find out the results? Xx

Tawn what did you have to do at your Midwife appnt? I hope all went well x

Maryanne it's never too early for symptoms :winkwink: I hope this is your bfp month x

Cupcake any space for me in that case too? How you feeling now any better? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn my suitcase is packed to the brim with clothes I will no doubt bring back clean, never knowingly under packed that's me! How was your MW appointment hun?

Have vegged on the sofa this afternoon and watch 'one day' on sky movies, I read the book on honeymoon last year, it's good!

Mary Anne so you in the tww at the mo? Who else other than me (and Cath for a couple more days) are in the tww now? Thurl maybe?


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I'm a bit better after my chillax, although I'm still a bit crampy, tired, and little sicky and have a scratchy throat. I don't care tho I'm off on hols tomorrow!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies a quick catch up!!

Tawn how was MW apt hun?

MrsD how was Drs apt? 

Bailey i cannot wait for your scan EEKKKKK!!

Fletch i would go to the drs hun, it will put your mind at ease xxxxxxx

Cupcake i got a sore throat too :-( loving how packed yoru suitcase is  have you weighed it?

Thurl how was your anniversary last night hun?

Maryanne welcome to the TWW orrrrrrr TWWOH - Two week wait of HELL :rofl:

Sorry whoever i have missed im seriously typing this at sonic speed!!!

tried a superdrug test earlier BFN! its ok though im really looking forward to getting rather :drunk: having the day from hell im so busy, changed money in Thomsons, had to go back cause they lied about having the best rate on the high street, excuse my french but what a load of bollox they are!! i have only had a sausage roll (my guilty pleasure) an a packt of crisps all day plus i didnt have tea last night so imravishing tonight!! 13 minutes left and its home time!!!! xxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi mrsd hows your neck have you got most movement back now n are you sleeping much better and hows the scar looking, you doing anything nice today , and like has been said already hats off to you how your coping so well x


----------



## maryanne67

woohoo cath nearly home time sorry bout the bfn but it could happen yet but if not enjoy ur hols in style x

TWWOH yes very apt finding myself cursing looking for symptoms already keep telling myself to stop it lol n as for the best rate they all say that just like the utility companies all claim to be the cheapest and we know they cant all be can they ooh im gonna grab a bag of crisps good choice x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath no not weighed it, I'm scared to! Denial is sonething I'm fond of in many aspects of my life, including my own weight lol!

You are 12 dpo hun you're not out til the witch shows!!


----------



## maryanne67

yep cupcake think thurl you cath and jammers nearing bfp time


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i know but they didnt expect me to go back there and demand my money back haha they said i should have made them aware that i had booked my holiday with them to ge ta better rate!?! i bloody asked them if my flight was fully booked and if the hotel was going to be busy!! You wouldnt go into a First Choice shop and ask if the Thomsons flight and Thomsons own hotel was booked would you lol LIARS!! lol

Oohhh i love crisps, cant beat a good old crisp sandwich lol xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol Cath that's an anxiety dream!
> 
> No have 3 days off to pack, get my hair and nails done, and chill!
> 
> Has anyone ever had their eyebrows threaded? I had mine done today (had it b4 to), oh my soooo painful. They look totes AMAZEBALLS now tho!
> 
> Where's Tawn she's been quiet this weekend?

I have and i love it! I do it every month or so...such a cleaner look i think than waxing! Ha...love that word AMAZEBALLS! You crack me up!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> You love it?? It's like torture! I'm a wuss though!

I agree, it hurts like a biatch!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc how qre you hun? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Mrs d I'm a bit better after my chillax, although I'm still a bit crampy, tired, and little sicky and have a scratchy throat. I don't care tho I'm off on hols tomorrow!!

:wohoo: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

maryanne67 said:


> hi mrsd hows your neck have you got most movement back now n are you sleeping much better and hows the scar looking, you doing anything nice today , and like has been said already hats off to you how your coping so well x

Thanks maryanne x
Neck not too bad, dr wanted to refer me to physio as I still can't move much but as I can't drive (coz of my neck) it would be a nightmare to get there and back so she has told me some excercises to do and places to massage etc to try to help. Sleeping is ok thanks and scar is getting better slowly. I picked up my wedding book that took me aaaaages to do online but I'm not that impressed with it, but it was cheap so never mind

Are you going to test early or wait til you are late?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath sorry about the bfn I was convinced it would be a bfp but you aren't out yet and like you say if it is a bfn then you can :beer::wine::drunk: while on holiday and get your bfp next month x

Haha I'm glad you went back the liars, oh and you've made me want a crisp sandwich now mmm

Cupcake leave room for things you buy :winkwink: x

How you doing ttcbabyisom? x

Jammers you are quiet, how are you? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I forgot to say if anyone uses bio oil it's half price at lloyds chemist


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Leyland Shelby so should deliver for you! Just go online and order thats what I do lol.
> 
> My Bailey is a golden retriever
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/97bf3de9.jpg

Wow, how cool...my best friend at work has a golden named Bailey! Looks just like your Bailey. Strange!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> Aww bailey n shelby ur doggies r so cute love them x
> Fletch boo working xmas and new car but sounds like uve had a good nite out x
> Ttcbabyisom :hi: how u doin x
> Nite everyone x

Hi maryanne, i'm doing ok...starting to feel impatient already...no crosshairs yet but i know i ovulated already since i had the pain and a good positive opk sunday night...


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed you caught that eggy ttcbabyisom x


----------



## MrsDuck

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm enjoying my first day of holiday so far, am still in bed! Lovely! I might be totally lazy and decadent in a mo and make tea and toast and watch downtown in bed!
> 
> Yes bailey 3 sleeps!!! I've not packed but everything is laid out in the spare room ready, just gotta try and get my hair colour sorted out today as the shade was sold out in 2 of the super drugs I went to yesterday as its half price! How you feeling about the scan, glad you seem to be excited, you should be! I will be getting some Internet access ASAP so I can see pic!
> 
> Has anyone read any good books lately, going holiday book shopping today....I have the last fifty shades book to finish, but think I just want fluff and chick lit to be honest, can't be bothered with anything particularly intellectual on holiday!
> Getting really excited now!
> 
> Amy good luck for your scan!! I think your baby is pink!
> 
> Cath, can't believe you got Evaps on those tests, they are supposed to be 100% reliable as there are used by doctors! Have you had any alcohol or meds this weekend? Don't worry AF will be with me 4 days in! I have no PMA for a bfp this month, I don't feel anything different!
> 
> Tawn :wave: nice to see you hun, missed you at the weekend!
> 
> Mrs d are you back soon? Missed you my late night chat buddy!
> 
> Cheryl hope you feel ok today hun!
> 
> Mummy, come back soon you've been gone ages!
> 
> Ttcbaby and maryanne hope you got lucky last night and caught an egg!
> 
> Shelby how are you today hun? How's the pain and bleeding? You going to work today?
> 
> I'm really cross with hubs today Over the silliest thing, and you will all think I'm mad. Basically he hasn't wet shaved (uses a trimmer) since the beginning of our relationship 3 years ago cos he knows I love stubbly, rugged men. Lady night he wet shaved, and I can't look at him or kiss him as he looks and feels like someone different! Am I a freak? I hate it!! I want to throw the thing away!

Thanks! I hope we caught it too. Look at my chart, i think we covered our bases! All we can do is wait and pray now!


----------



## maryanne67

ladies i saw this at the beach today with the dogs ,
 



Attached Files:







rainbow.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne67

mrsd think i will ait n see if af turns up unless i got any very obvious symptoms closer to the time af duue ,hope the excersises for your neck give you more movement so you can get back to driving asap ,

:hi: ttcbaby tww is torture knoo ho you feel fxd tho x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hiya been out dropping cars off at various parents houses this eve as we don't want to leave them where we live for 11 nights as we have both had them broken into b4! 

How is everyone tonight? It's very quiet on here!

I still feel weird downstairs tonight, like crampy, achy and tender....the pinchy pokey pains that I was worried about the other day have stopped and now it's like a dull ache. I felt a little sicky in the back of dads car earlier (although I do get travel sick, this was only a 10 min journey tho!). Trying not to read too much into it and get my hopes up!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Shelby I see you there, how are you doing this eve? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne wow that rainbow is beautiful, I hope it's a sign x

Thanks maryanne the only thing is that as soon as I can drive I go back to work boooo x

Ooooh cupcake some good signs what time do you leave home tomorrow? Is there time to test before you go or are you waiting til af is late? x


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm ok thanks Cupcake, are you excited? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good idea Cupcake,how you getting to the airport? Their all very good signs hun!!!!

Oommmmm I done a hpt when I got home,thought I saw a line,done another one a few hours later thought I saw a line again and stupid me just went to look at them and I think the dreaded evaps are back with colour,I need to learn jot to bloody look lol

What's everyone up too xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Cupcake fxd oo its getting closer is the night going slow for you thats what normally happens hen your excited waiting to go somewhere x
yes mrsd i was hoping it mite be a sign too n boo going back to work when ur driving again i think you deserve time off all youve been through so far x

hi every1 :hi:


----------



## maryanne67

hi cath bloody evaps but with colour thats stranger still x

hi shelby have the cramps eased up now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d we are leaving at 6am!! Eeek! Should probably be in bed already! I think I'm gonna wait til AF is due, tbh I'd rather see AF than a bfn so I'll wait! 

Shelby how are the bbs now hun? Is it jystvtgecnios that are sore or the whole bb? Yes I am excited just wanna be there now tho, I hate travelling!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake is be like a kid at xmas lol

Maryanne that's a lovely rainbow xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath maybe they are positive and not evaps, otherwise you are taking over from dani as the evap queen x

Cupcake I totally understand, I hope you update us with a bfp while you are away x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl we have a car coming to pick us up at 6!!

Evaps with colour don't sound like Evaps hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry to pop on quickly.....I am watching a program on Sky Livit, if anyones got Sky Livit + 1 you should watch it, its called P*** and Pregnant, about alcohol consumption and pregnancy. Now I dont drink anything whilst pregnant but did you know some states in America there is a law against pregnant women drinking and smoking??!! 

Just reading up on the loooooaaaaads of afternoon chat lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> OOOHHH, I want to play this game! My gender guesses (totally just off the top of my head with no science really whatsoever lol)=
> 
> Poppy: BOY! :blue: (because your bubba's skull looks so perfect, and I feel like boys have more round/symmetrical skulls lol)
> 
> Bailey: BOY! :blue: (because you have had such an easy pregnancy as far as ms and no girl would let you off that easy--especially when you are calling him/her "hobbit" :haha:)
> 
> Cheryl: GIRL! :pink: (because only a baby girl would put you through this much misery with your ms lol)
> 
> Me: BOY! :blue: (simply because I already have stepson and DH--who is basically a ten year old boy himself--and God has a sense of humor as far as me getting overrun by stinky boys! :haha:)
> 
> Cupcake, yes, I did finally get my scan sorted. It is now Thurs 11th October at 4pm, and DH will be able to come because he will be done with work at 2pm. Just need to make sure someone can pick up stepson from school for us that day! (PS he is a forklift truck driver and works a split shift, so 6am-2pm one week and then 2pm-10pm the next week alternating. great in some ways and pants in others!)

This is cute Tawn...it would be so cool and interesting if you were spot on!


----------



## shelbysioux

cupcake1981 said:


> Mrs d we are leaving at 6am!! Eeek! Should probably be in bed already! I think I'm gonna wait til AF is due, tbh I'd rather see AF than a bfn so I'll wait!
> 
> Shelby how are the bbs now hun? Is it jystvtgecnios that are sore or the whole bb? Yes I am excited just wanna be there now tho, I hate travelling!

The whole boobs are sore and really hard, pi**ed off the last thing I want is pg symptoms when that's the last thing I am :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmm ill retest tomorrow we shall see.

Bailey iv just put it on hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

awww Shelby :hugs: I hope the symptoms go soon hun,whenare the results back xxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi Bailey i don`t drink or smoke and don`t understand women who smoke in pregnancy as have seen a friend who smoked have a baby girl and she was tiny i firmly believe smoking in pregnancy def can cause low birth weight and other complication and its such a shame why put something so precious at risk just my opinion but please anyone who smokes please don`t take it personally


----------



## cupcake1981

I will try and get in here someway it another!


----------



## maryanne67

Shelby hope the sore bbs bugger off soon x


----------



## shelbysioux

I don't know to be honest Cath I have to go back Friday for another test as well.

Can you not post pics of your tests? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ok caught up I think!

Mrs d - glad your neck feels a bit better, shame it doesnt seem to be getting better as quickly as you'd like though. 

Cath - sorry for bfn again, I really thought that you were pg lady!! But like I said earlier, sea, sun, cocktails, water sports lol then October BFP if you arent pg!!

Maryanne - Beautiful rainbow hun!! What a lovely sign!!

Shelby - probably left over hormones causing the sore boobs hun, sorry. Its so rubbish isnt it

Tawn - glad you appt went well hun! Well done on being good and not bnbing all day lol!!

Cupcake - yaaaaay I bet you feel like its xmas eve as a child and you cant sleep hehe!!

Ttcbabyisom - hey hun, hope you are well! Happy bding and I really hope you catch that eggy!! My workmate also has a golden retriever called Bailey, think its a popular name for them lol!

AFM - didnt go to my friends house, I was too tired and had an extended nap lol!! Gonna watch the final episodes of Lost the last season once my df gets home from work and hopefully go to bed and be able to sleep!! I actually feel more excited than scared eeeek!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> tawn lol surprises are fun. my mil told me a story of a lady at work that put me off wanting a sex scan. i wont share it cos it might worry some of you but me and dh swore we always wanted it to be a surprise from the day i got my bfp xx

my DH and i are both WAY too impatient to wait on that...we'll be finding out for sure. I think it's neat the people who can actually do that though. I say bravo to them.


----------



## baileybubs

Odd what that program was saying about drinking and smoking when pregnant, apparently smoking does more harm to a baby than cocaine does!! And yet smoking isnt against the law in some American states and yet alcohol consumption is for pregnant women. I dont know if I agree with it being against the law. Its a bit extreme Nanny-state for me. But in a way I can see why its there to protect the babies.


----------



## maryanne67

aw Bailey thats lovely its good you feel more excited enjoy ur tv x


----------



## maryanne67

yes i think making it illegal to drink alcohol during pregnancy is a bit extreme wouldnt you think using cocaine would be tho


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey i wish you lots of luck for tomorrow hun! I'm so happy you are so excited!! xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> Oh n no i dont temp tried to this cycle but kept forgetting till after i vot out of bed n w probz no goodwith missing days x
> oo just realised i forgot Mrsd hope u enjoyed the new forest x

Oh man, i'm a freak with the temp...as soon as my feet touch the floor in the morning, that thermo goes in my mouth....same time every morning too! i'm crazy!


----------



## MrsDuck

What an interesting program, I don't have sky so couldn't watch it. Glad you are excited, i hope you sleep ok, i can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Mummy your new profile picture is gorgeous! What a beautiful little family! x

Um...what new pic? I don't see it! I just see a big pink heart!


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy your new profile picture is gorgeous! What a beautiful little family! x
> 
> Um...what new pic? I don't see it! I just see a big pink heart!Click to expand...

Mummy changed it for a short while so we could all see what they looked like x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I just hope I can stay this positive and ignore that little voice I can still hear saying "It could all go wrong, dont keep getting your hopes up" Stupid voice - go away!! Lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

The little voices will go away tomorrow you'll see xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I sound crazy now dont I? Little voices in my head lol!


----------



## maryanne67

no bailey you sound sane you wouldnt be normal if you werent a bit scared mc takes away all the innocence of first pregnancies ,but i cant wait to see the scan pic 2moro hen all 2moros worries will be gone x


----------



## MrsDuck

Not at all ill be exactly the same before my first scan, in fact i think we all will. The little voices will be cheering tomorrow and you'll have a huge grin on your face x


----------



## maryanne67

ttc baby ive got the thermometer beside me on the cabinet but i just get out of bed go to the loo then remember i didnt temp ,but would love to so could say for def wether i ov or not


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I just keep imagining the scan and the lady saying "Theres your baby and theres a strong heartbeat". I am hoping that this positivity is some sort of unconscious knowledge that all is ok. Last time I was actually worrying about the baby not having a heartbeat, and I dont know where that thought came from so I do wonder if I somehow already knew.


----------



## maryanne67

i`m sure your right Bailey thhats how i felt when i had my mc kept thinking i was gonna mc n i did but then when got pg again felt diffrent just knew it was gonna be ok n even near the end of that pregnancy kept saying to my nothing can go wrong but deep down was really worried that it would and it did , but you gonna be ok 2moro coz you feel it so cant wait to see pics x


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Fletch, sorry that AF is confusing you and being a pain. Like Bailey I have never heard of a chemical without a bfp, and I don't really know what that thing that came out yesterday could have been but I would talk to your doctor :hugs: But I don't think it could have been a sac or anything because it wouldn't have been far enough along if that makes sense? Was it solid or stringy, like EWCM? Sometimes during AF I get huge globs of EWCM.....uhg, I am trying to think of what it could be to help but have no idea sorry hun!

it was like a long stringy thing with what i thought were blood vessels in it. confusing. but im forgetting about it now cos af is pretty much back to normal. if nothing by christmas then im going to see gp i think. 


cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha i know but they didnt expect me to go back there and demand my money back haha they said i should have made them aware that i had booked my holiday with them to ge ta better rate!?! i bloody asked them if my flight was fully booked and if the hotel was going to be busy!! You wouldnt go into a First Choice shop and ask if the Thomsons flight and Thomsons own hotel was booked would you lol LIARS!! lol
> 
> Oohhh i love crisps, cant beat a good old crisp sandwich lol xxx

i bloody love a crisp sarny! guilty pleasure! i also love the smelly crisps. the smellier they are the better the flavour :)


maryanne67 said:


> ladies i saw this at the beach today with the dogs ,

oh my goodness such a beautiful rainbow!!


baileybubs said:


> Sorry to pop on quickly.....I am watching a program on Sky Livit, if anyones got Sky Livit + 1 you should watch it, its called P*** and Pregnant, about alcohol consumption and pregnancy. Now I dont drink anything whilst pregnant but did you know some states in America there is a law against pregnant women drinking and smoking??!!
> 
> Just reading up on the loooooaaaaads of afternoon chat lol!

i just put this on record. i love programmes like this!! did you watch the obese and pregnant ones? really put my mind at ease a little. but def made me want to lose weight first. 


baileybubs said:


> Thanks ladies, I just hope I can stay this positive and ignore that little voice I can still hear saying "It could all go wrong, dont keep getting your hopes up" Stupid voice - go away!! Lol!

go away voices!!!!


baileybubs said:


> Yeah I just keep imagining the scan and the lady saying "Theres your baby and theres a strong heartbeat". I am hoping that this positivity is some sort of unconscious knowledge that all is ok. Last time I was actually worrying about the baby not having a heartbeat, and I dont know where that thought came from so I do wonder if I somehow already knew.

aw this made me well up. 'theres your baby and there a strong heartbeat' two of the most amazing things i cannot wait to hear in the future! i am so excited to hear that the lady says this words to you tomorrow! i would cry like a baby :) xxxx

jammers where you at girl?! 

hope everyone else is okay? cupcake holidays tomorrow!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Fletch I cant wait to update everyone and show everyone a picture of the hobbit!!


----------



## Poppy84

Sorry havnt really been on.
Hubby and I had a big argument 

There r so many pages to catch up I'm not sure I'll have time tonight.
Hope everyone's ok though x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi poppy, hope you and you dh are ok now xxxx


----------



## maryanne67

hi Fletch have u had a good day today x


----------



## maryanne67

hi Poppy second what Bailey said x


----------



## baileybubs

Right ladies, I'm gonna have to go now coz me and df are gonna watch the last episodes of Lost before bed. I feel sad that its the last episodes, I will miss it!!


----------



## baileybubs

Catch up tomorrow, probably not til after about 2pm I think, depends how long I'm in the hospital xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

nite Bailey if you dont get back on n good luck 2moro x


----------



## shelbysioux

Good luck Bailey xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I tend to look at your avatars rather than your names, I'm going to get mixed up now with the rainbows haha

Fletch how is your sofa? Comfy? I'm still waiting on mine....story of my life x

Poppy I hope you and hubby made up, how did your appointment go today? x


----------



## fletch_W

poppy sorry you and dh had a fight :( 

maryanne iv had a not so bad day thanks. after not sleeping well i went for a nap at 2pm and woke up at 3.30 then went back to sleep at 5 and woke up at 8.30 lol. im helping my mum all week with her job really wish i was at home tho :(

how was your day?

bailey ill be keeping an eye out tomorrow! eeek!! everything wil be amazing!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night bailey enjoy lost and update us when you can tomorrow, good luck (you won't need it) xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck for tomorrow!!!! Everything will be fine. Can't wait for u to post pics tomorrow xx

I'm still in a bit of a mood with hubby. It was his day off work and he told me he was going to finish painting our fence. He started this job 4 months ago and we only have a very small garden. I got home from work to find the house in a mess, washing up etc and fence not painted. He was at the pub so I ended up cleaning up after him and making dinner. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## fletch_W

hi mrs d! i managed to get that are very similar and they are sooo comfy! i now have a cushion addiction and have just spent £60 on some haha :) but they are nice so worth it. how are you? it seems like forever since i last spoke to you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Night bailey, will be thinking of you tomo xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

£60 on cushions after the bargain on your sofa haha

I know we keep missing each other. Are you working yourself and also helping your mum? no wonder you are shattered, although being shattered is a good symptom, when is af due? x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Morning ladies. Af is def here the spotting is more red this morning and I have cramps to go with it. Thanks for the Fxd it was ib. I guess I'm just not that lucky.
> 
> Hey mummy! Beautiful pic! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Shelby you're outburst was more than appropriate Hun. You're hurting! Please don't apologise were here for you to vent at  praying that its not an ectopic xx
> 
> Shellie hope you o soon and catch your eggy xx
> 
> Cath sorry for bfn :-( but if its your last drinking lol then maybe its a good thing? You can fully enjoy it with oh and can get to making your birthday baby when you're back
> 
> Hope all the scans and testing go well this week. My Fxd for everyone. Hope you all have a good day xx

Awe, i'm so sorry Fletch. :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake what are you doing still up you are getting picked up at 6am!


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Af is def here the spotting is more red this morning and I have cramps to go with it. Thanks for the Fxd it was ib. I guess I'm just not that lucky.
> 
> Hey mummy! Beautiful pic! Hope you had a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Shelby you're outburst was more than appropriate Hun. You're hurting! Please don't apologise were here for you to vent at  praying that its not an ectopic xx
> 
> Shellie hope you o soon and catch your eggy xx
> 
> Cath sorry for bfn :-( but if its your last drinking lol then maybe its a good thing? You can fully enjoy it with oh and can get to making your birthday baby when you're back
> 
> Hope all the scans and testing go well this week. My Fxd for everyone. Hope you all have a good day xx
> 
> Awe, i'm so sorry Fletch. :-(Click to expand...

Aw fletch I missed this post I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I know mrs d I really should sleep but in just watching sonething! I will in a bit!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night cupcake have a lovely holiday xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Good night girls. Bailey - cannot WAIT to see your scan pic when I wake up tomorrow morning. The lady will say those words, I know it x

Better get out if bed and get my girl up now. Just lying here catching up and she's bossing her toys around while still in bed herself..


----------



## maryanne67

ah sorry mrsd but its such a lovely pic n i couldnt help but chamge it x

Fletch had a nice day been to my local home bargains shop n got a big 17kg bag of dog food for £6.50 its dried food but the rotty loves it an shes doubled her weight since we got her back in november she was 20.1 kilos and around 9 months old previous owners couldnt cope they had a border collie 5yr old and 2 young kids the rotty was sooo skinny but we took her to the vets about 3 month ago n vet said she was spot on at 35 kilos n to try not let her put no more weight on we think she has a little but since taking her to the beach regular she has toned up and she is the kindest gentlest rottweiller i have evr known ,bit of side track there ,then after bit shopping went to the beach with the 2 dogs nothing exciting but a nice day x

think excitement is taking over yet Cupcake x

Poppy hubby is gonna have to get his bum in gear when your bubs arrives ,they really don`t think do they hope all calm now x


----------



## maryanne67

hi Mummy what is the time now out in australia x


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... Fletch! I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Tawn my suitcase is packed to the brim with clothes I will no doubt bring back clean, never knowingly under packed that's me! How was your MW appointment hun?
> 
> Have vegged on the sofa this afternoon and watch 'one day' on sky movies, I read the book on honeymoon last year, it's good!
> 
> Mary Anne so you in the tww at the mo? Who else other than me (and Cath for a couple more days) are in the tww now? Thurl maybe?

I am.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc how qre you hun? Xxx

Hi cath, I'm good. Just trying to catch up on this VERY BUSY thread! Man oh man. I'm in the 2wwoh...ha, i like how that was put. No crosshairs on my chart yet because haven't had the 3 days of higher temps but i know i'll get them tomorrow or the next day. i had a positive ov test on sunday night/monday and loads of pain then too so it's here. Thanks for checking on me! how are you?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Cath sorry about the bfn I was convinced it would be a bfp but you aren't out yet and like you say if it is a bfn then you can :beer::wine::drunk: while on holiday and get your bfp next month x
> 
> Haha I'm glad you went back the liars, oh and you've made me want a crisp sandwich now mmm
> 
> Cupcake leave room for things you buy :winkwink: x
> 
> How you doing ttcbabyisom? x
> 
> Jammers you are quiet, how are you? x

hi MrsDuck! :hi: I'm ok...feeling impatient already...2ww sucks balls. Ha! It's ok as long as it ends in a BFP!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> ladies i saw this at the beach today with the dogs ,

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy your new profile picture is gorgeous! What a beautiful little family! x
> 
> Um...what new pic? I don't see it! I just see a big pink heart!Click to expand...
> 
> Mummy changed it for a short while so we could all see what they looked like xClick to expand...

Poo, i missed it! :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

maryanne67 said:


> ttc baby ive got the thermometer beside me on the cabinet but i just get out of bed go to the loo then remember i didnt temp ,but would love to so could say for def wether i ov or not

Just make it a point to do the thermo first thing before the loo! You can do it! It really helps with charting and being accurate.


----------



## AmyB1978

You ladies are so chatty! By the time I read it all and catch up I can never remember what I wanted to say to each of you!

For now I just need to make sure to wish Bailey a great scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see Hobbit pictures tomorrow!!!

Oh, and since several people asked... Emily and I are doing well.. I swear she, and my uterus, grow in spurts... I have times where for a couple of days everything feels so tight in my belly and then it eases only to come back after a few days. I thought maybe it had to do with my poo and how much I am able to but have realized it doesn't. We, mostly me, DH hasn't done too much, are much more packed and financing seems like it is FINALLY almost final... thank goodness... we are set to go to closing in a little over a week and the movers are scheduled for Saturday the 29th at 9am.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

fletch_W said:


> Girls I'm panicing. I just passed something and it wasn't a clot. My clots are dark blood and this was long thin and clear looking. And I'm literally doubled over in pain iv taken 3 pain killers and its not shifting it. Should I worry?? I didn't have a Bfp so can't be an mc can it?? And its not poo cramps cos its like someone is stabbing me in my uterus :-( if its bad tomorrow I'm going to a&e this is awful :-(

Been really busy with work, so haven't been on much but saw this and had to reply!!

I know what it was Fletch! I had it happen once and went to emerg as I freaked out!! It was a piece of tissue, not a clot at all, and it had veins on it. this was before I met OH and had been more then a year since I had even had sex so I knew no way was I preg. I thought my uterus was falling apart or something. It's an endometrial cast. It can also happen if ur having a m/c (which is why they still did a urine preg test on me even thou I said it was pointless to do!), but since u didn't have a BFP its just an endometrial cast not a decidual cast (what its called if ur preggo). Basically a huge piece of the lining of your uterus came off in one shot instead of in small pieces like it normally does during AF. I had it happen one other time the first period I had after our first cycle ttc. Which I figure had to do with the fact it was the first cycle i had in a long while where I wasn't taking the pill. I didn't have much pain with it but from what i read about it after I knew what it was it's usually very very very painful to pass the tissue.

Quick update, been busy with work, I'm not off til Saturday and even then we're going to spend the day with OH's cousins in a town a couple of hours away, only to comeback for me to work again at 7am Sunday! 

I donno if i'm in my fertile phase yet. Was mostly creamy today but did have some wet/ew type cm a few times, so maybe I'm starting? Either way, I attacked OH. Dressin up like a school girl can really drive a man crazy! LOL :blush:

Anyway have to go to sleep, have to be up early for work :nope:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy your new profile picture is gorgeous! What a beautiful little family! x
> 
> Um...what new pic? I don't see it! I just see a big pink heart!Click to expand...
> 
> Mummy changed it for a short while so we could all see what they looked like xClick to expand...
> 
> Poo, i missed it! :-(Click to expand...

I'll put it back up tonight (in the morning for you girls) and leave it overnight. I just know there are a few girls who know me around bnb, who aren't really friends of mine, and I don't want them finding out I'm me if that makes sense.


----------



## Poppy84

I missed the pic too


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks Shellie for explaining what if was. So relieved it wasn't a chemical. It was awful I thought ny uterus was gonna fall out it was soo painful! :( but you've eased my worry :hugs: 

Amy so excited you have a time and date!! 

It's 6:45 am here so I think ill go back to sleep for an hour  xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all! I am at Gatwick!!! Woo!

Just wanted to say that I will miss you guys while I'm away but will try and catch up if I can!!

Bailey, good luck for today huh, not that you need it!!!! x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> Thanks Shellie for explaining what if was. So relieved it wasn't a chemical. It was awful I thought ny uterus was gonna fall out it was soo painful! :( but you've eased my worry :hugs:
> 
> Amy so excited you have a time and date!!
> 
> It's 6:45 am here so I think ill go back to sleep for an hour  xxx

Going back to bed is a VERY good idea!

Glad Shellie had an answer for you x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Morning all! I am at Gatwick!!! Woo!
> 
> Just wanted to say that I will miss you guys while I'm away but will try and catch up if I can!!
> 
> Bailey, good luck for today huh, not that you need it!!!! x

Woohoo!!! Have an amazing time Cupcake :D
And please do try to jump on to update us on your BF_. (hoping and praying for a 'P' there, but just in case...)


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake!!!! Have an amazing time!!! :) 

Mummy I went back to bed but couldn't sleep. And its raining today so can't help my mum as I don't own a coat :-( so I'm gonna try sleep a bit now instead. Even if it is almost 8.30am


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake have a fabolous time hunny!! I hope the bitch woopps With stays away!!!!

Bailey what time is your apt hun??

Awww Fletch it was raining here too, i got wet feet :-( how you feeling hun?

How is everyone else feeling? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks mummy, who knows! Either way I'll be fine....if its bfp great, if not I'll get very drunk and take full advantage of being all inclusive and by the time I get back I'll be a week into a new cycle anyway!

Fletch glad we appear to have established what your weird period was, I learn so much on here it's unbelievable! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath you have an amazing holibobs to love!


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies! Jeeze I just had about 15 pages to catch up on!!!!

Cupcake, have an amazing trip!!!

Cath, did you test again this morning?

Bailey good luck today!!! Can't wait to see your pics!

Ttcbabyisom hope you get your crosshairs today and you caught that eggy!!

Poppy, sorry about yours and dhs argument! I hope you being past v day is some compensation!

Mummy, I want to see your pic!!!! How far ahead of us are you time wise? I always forget!

Fletch, glad af is normal now and Shellie had an answer for you!

Maryanne, how is your ttwoh? Beautiful rainbow btw!

Mrsd, how are the exercises coming along? Do they hurt or does it feel good to stretch?

Shelby I hope the sore boobs ease up soon and you get your blood results back ASAP 

Hiiii everyone else!!

Afm, having a nervous little episode this morning. I keep having mc dreams that are so vivid and real that I wake up thinking I need to call the epu :( I know they are just dreams, but added to the fact I have basically zero pregnancy symptoms I'm feeling a bit wobbly today. 3 weeks till the scan seems like a lifetime away!! (sorry I don't mean to complain, sometimes I just need to get the worry out to feel better. I hope you ladies don't mind)


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake thats my way of thinking too hun!! Great minds think alike!! remember drink till its pink hun!!! 

Awww Tawn :hugs: i bet those dreams/nightmares are bloody horrible!!! could you ring the epau and just ask if you can self refer just for peace of mind or something, i can understand how you must be feeling, but just remember symptoms do come and go hun :hugs: Oh bless i just want to give you a big cwtch hun!! dont be silly about complaining thats what we are here for, to help each other out.

i did test, i think i see a shadow but my phone wont pic it up and it popped up by 5 minutes, iv got the blue handled tests again rather than the crap green HCG handled ones xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cupcake hav a fab time. Xx

Bailey thinking of u today Hun can't wait to hear all about it. Xx

Tawn try not to worry Hun PMA hun. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

I'm still a bit achey but feeling a lot better. My stomach muscles feel like iv done 1000 sit UPS :-( sorry you have wet feet. You'll be tanning them on the beach this time next week!! 

:hi: Tawn. Sorry about your dreams that can't be easy for you. Mc really does ruin all hopes of excitement during pregnancy doesnt it? but PMA and don't be silly. You had to listen to my worrying these last few days. It's what were here for!  

I think Bailey said she was working 9-12 then going straight there? 

Cheryl how are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath post a pic Hun. Cx

Aw fletch hope ur ok..x

I'm ok ms is easing able to eat better but still very picky about wot I'm eating. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Her appointment is half 12. X


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath what is up with all these shadows you are getting?!?!

My epu won't allow self referrals so it's a no go. I am sure I will be raving about how lucky I was to have no symptoms after the baby is born, but until then I think I would take some sore boobs, some consistent ms rather than just the occasional wave of nausea every few days, peeing all the time...anything!! Lol. Seriously if I hadn't been ttc I think I could've ended up on that show "I didn't know I was pregnant" cause I literally feel nothing! :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

God knows hun!! I had evaps with colour last night!!?!? WTF?!?!

:rofl: i love that programme!! I do often think how the frigg didnt they know they were preggerz?! My boobs hurt so much i couldnt even sleep properly!! hun im sure its all ok with you though, when you go for your scan your mind will be put at ease, i can also imagine you getting severe MS by middle of next week?? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah the way I feel I am finally believing it could happen! (not knowing your pg that is!)

Is af due tOmorrow hun? Uhhhh I seriously have my fingers crossed so hard that you get your obvious bfp tomorrow morning and all these "evaps" aren't actually evaps!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I had a nice lie in this morning.

Tawn PMA I'm sure everything is fine just keep telling yourself you are one of the lucky ones without ms x

Fletch I'm glad you know what the thing was to put your mind at ease x

Cheryl yay for ms getting better x

Cupcake have a lovely time x

Come on 12.30 I can't wait for good news for bailey x

Amy wow 29th isn't far away x

Mummy night night x

Everyone else I hope you have a good day xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath have you got a frer or something else rather than an ic?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh MrsD i have never got a good pos on a FRER, i really dont like them,ill keep using the ICS - i got a better batch rather than the ones i was normally using and i get on with these ones, i got my digi but im not using that until i get a good pos, tbh though i just want AF to hurry up and get here tomorrow so i can get on with my next cycle! 

Oohhhhh glad you had a good sleep hun! i bet you feel all refreshed now, what you got planned for today??

Tawn you busy working today? xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Quick post before i have to get ready for work (it's a quarter after 5, have work at 7am, booo!) 

Cath I hope those evaps become obvious BFPs soon!

Tawn,when my mum was preg with me (again going back to my mom's experiences lol) she had weird periods and not often so she didn't realize she was preggo until she was past 3 months because that's when MS HIT HER HARD!!!!!!! She threw up all the time after that until I was born ... so it could still be coming! Not that I wish u to be sick to ur tummy the rest of ur pregnancy lol

AFM, still donno where I am in my cycle ... all I know for sure is it's CD 15. I do feel like my cervix is wet, and that it's a little open, but I also felt like that late last week the morning after we had BD'd ... so I'm not going to call it anything until i see what happens later in the day! 

OK I've spent too long typing, gotta run and shower quick! Donno if I'll be on later girls, Have a good day!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. Bailey I have my fx for u and ur scan! I know it'll go well :) We wanna see pix!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath this is the month where you would rather see a bfn than any other month, so this is likely to be your bfp month, sods law again xx

Shellie have a good day at work x

I've been trying to stretch and massage in the shower as I figure the hot water will help but OMG it hurts! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i know hun, bloody typical, never mind! Only time will tell now hun! 

MrsD can anyone take you to Physio as you cant drive?

Shellie your cycle seems really messed up hun, i would suggest to just dtd every other day, that way your gauranteed to have caught the egg hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, :hugs: I have had those dreams and know how terrifying and real they seem. For me, at least, they have eased off some the further along I get... hopefully they will do the same for you. 

Cath, fxd those evaps are really faint BFP... at least it is a win/win this month, you either get your BFP or get to have a ton of "grown up" fun on your holiday!!!

MrsD, I was also wondering if anyone would be able to drive you to physio? I am sorry the exercises are so painful. 

Bailey, good luck today... I can't wait to see Hobbit! 

Fletch, glad someone was able to shed some light on what is going on for you... I hope you are feeling better now.

Cupcake, have an amazing time, we will miss you!!

Shellie, I agree with Cath, just BD every other day to try to catch that eggie since you are unsure where you are in your cycle.

Cheryl, YAY! for morning sickness easing!!! This was my Facebook status yesterday, I thought you might find it amusing: Dearest Baby, I think Mommy and Daddy need to invest in a flashlight for you so you can read "The Fetus' Guide to Pregnancy" You seem to have skipped the chapter where you are supposed to stop making Mommy so sick now that we are in the 2nd Trimester!

AFM: I am off to try to sleep some more.... can still get 2-3 more hours before I need to be up for work and I certainly need it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not really cath, hubby is flexible at work but I have enough hospital appnts as it is that he takes me to and my bus service from home to the hospital is awful. Dr said I couldn't damage my neck by doing these exercises and massage so I'll just stick with it x


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a good nap Amy and I love the fb status xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I'm the same, evap queen!

My CD21 bloods came back progesterone over 70, can it be too high to conceive?? Dr at 4.30 so will update.

Away to read back a bit!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani is it just a pill to lower it or is it more serious?


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani when i had my bloods done when i found out i was preg with my ectopic my prog was 69 and the Dr said its a nice high number that shows i have Ovulated so i think its a good number hun!! let us know what the Dr says? 

Yep im taking over from you bloody Evap Queen! lol hope you had a lovely birthday hun xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I have no idea what it means, just that I have to go see him. Effing hate TTC!!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies :wave:

Due to popular demand, << profile pic is now my DD... Not sure if it's that one you girls who missed them wanted to see though, or the one of me??

I'll change it later to one of DD and I from a few months ago.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Dani. Did you have trouble conceiving number 2? (Or number 1 for that matter?)
It does get bloody tiring...

Hope the doc has some answers for you, but at least if what Cath's said is right you've ovulated?? So that's something.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh mummy shes so cute bless her,

Yeh Dani thats all she said to me, do no and i repeat DO NOT look at Dr Google as all that comes up are American sites and they measure Prog diff to UK xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cath - what's the difference between an evap and a faint pos? Is it just that the line shows up after the timeframe?


----------



## Dani Rose

DD was an oops, DS took a year and i needed clomid, 1 ooops last year whilst on methotrexate and then a planned bfp in jan but ended in MC, I have no idea what my body does! Its stupid!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And Tawn - I'm so sorry you're having awful dreams hun. And with most pg dreams being so vivid (regardless of what they're about) it must just make it that much worse, and 'real' feeling :(
Can you pay for a private scan to put your mind at ease a little?

I have plenty of friends who (damn them!) had almost zero pregnancy symptoms for the most part though, so although I know exactly what you mean by wanting them, it's not actually a bad thing that you don't. You're right in saying that after bub is born you'll be thinking it was GREAT not having symptoms!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Dani Rose said:


> DD was an oops, DS took a year and i needed clomid, 1 ooops last year whilst on methotrexate and then a planned bfp in jan but ended in MC, I have no idea what my body does! Its stupid!!!

I think the one thing most of us can agree on is that all our bodies are stupid!

But we know it's possible at least xx

When do you see the doc? This arvo?


----------



## cathgibbs

What i dont understand is how people who couldnt give 2 shits about anything, catch so quickly then do all the bad things through pregnancy and then there are people like us who would give anything to concieve but bloody cant!! 

OH's mother says to me 'stop trying and it will happen' but i really dont understand how it caan happen that way (most prob will but...let me explain) when you try you take all the correct nutrients, all the extra help you plan your fertile days, you lie looking like a right dick with your legs in the air, sleep with cushions under our bums etc so how is stop doing all of that helping?! does anyone understand what i mean? Sorry im having a little rant right now lol xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Cath! I LAUGHED out loud reading about looking like a "right dick" with legs in the air!! :rofl:

I know EXACTLY what you mean. All my pregnancies have been legs in the air jobs, so that alone makes me wonder how those who aren't trying can just get on with it straight after and not know what time of the month it is and fall anyway.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

We'll get there though lovely. And our children will know for sure they were dreamed about. Not saying we'll love them more than whoopsies (sorry Dani if you felt that way after my last post x), but they were on purpose and could never argue they weren't wanted.


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: its true though isnt it?? And i have to be honest im on the fence as we were ntnp from October to Feb and then i had enough and forgot about ttc, missed a period and pregnant, with my ectopic it was my first month using my opks and got pregnant.

Lol i love the legs in the air, it also stops it from being so 'messy' lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Totally agree Mummy!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

To be honest I get pg easier not trying, only DS was planned, Jan BFP was the first cycle and we really werent trying, as soon as I do my cycles go shitty and I can't get pg. SUCKS!

Yeh app in 3.5 hours :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I think there is an element of truth to it though Cath - the whole "relax and it will happen" thing. Because when we think about it, we know that stress can delay O. And we all get performance anxiety to some extent. And if you watch The Great Sperm Race, you'll find out there's a phenomenon related to women who are ovulating actually being more attractive to men at just the right time. So when temping, peeing on sticks and CM checking goes out the window and we just BD when we feel in the mood for it, it makes sense you could be picking the exact right time.

Sucks for us trying though!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi Poppy and Cheryl :wave:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Poppy, I've been meaning to ask you --- What is 'V day'?...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Dani Rose said:


> To be honest I get pg easier not trying, only DS was planned, Jan BFP was the first cycle and we really werent trying, as soon as I do my cycles go shitty and I can't get pg. SUCKS!
> 
> Yeh app in 3.5 hours :)

But then when you want a baby so badly, you can't "not try", so it's just so hard :(


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Well goodnight ladies. And good luck with your scan today BAILEY!! Can't wait to see that gorgeous hobbit on the screen of my Samsung Galaxy first thing tomorrow morning :D xx


----------



## cathgibbs

night night huny! xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

Hey everyone, sneaking on on my phone at work, can't wait to hear from Bailey! xx


----------



## Tawn

Awwww mummy dd is gorgeous!!! Simply beautiful! And thanks for the encouragement, DH said we can get a private scan if I want (bless him) so it is something I might think about as it is pretty close and only £50. Not sure though!

Oh! And v-day stands for viability day! Medically, a baby is considered viable at 24 weeks (that is the point that doctors will do everything they can medically to keep te baby alive and the point where it actually has a chance of survival if born) so a huge milestone in pregnancy!!!! Yay poppy!

Cath, I think the reason people say stop trying is braise a lot of the times we are ttc we are so stressed out! Well at least I was! My two bfps were definitely on the ONLY two relaxed cycles I had. I was still ttc but not obsessing if that makes sense?

Dani, update us on your doctors appt later on! I know nothing about progesterone levels though, sorry Hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Poppy!!! I didnt realise that either!! Wooooooo thats really good hun!! How long till V day?!?!

I thought that Tawn, im never stressed leading up to O its the TWWOH that gets me lol it plays with my mind lol!!

How you doing hun? xxx


----------



## jammers77

Hey girls. I'm out, the witch got me yesterday. No big surprise since we didn't BD on strategic days. Since I've been in a lot of pain, I won't be TTC for a while. I might check in on you all on occasion to see how you are. Hope you all catch that egg!


----------



## cathgibbs

Jammers is this your second AF since the ectopic? Sorry the witch got you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## jammers77

This is now my third period since MTX. After I take care of me, I'll be right back with you girls. Hopefully in a few months. (((hugs))) for all of you great girls!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy your dd is beautiful. Night night chat later x

Happy belated birthday dani. I hope it's good news when the dr calls back x

Jammer sorry the witch got you, don't give up x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww i understand hun, FX when you feel up to it mentally and physically you will catch that egg first time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww jammers I'm so sorry the witch caught you! :hugs:

I'm ok Cath, thanks! Talked with DH about how I was feeling and he was really great, usually he gets frustrated when I start thinking negatively, but he said he would totally support me if I want to arrange a private scan as long as I agree that I will have to take that reassurance and chill out from now on lol!!!! Not sure if I want to though, kinda on the fence about it!

Bailey, its 2pm are you home yet!!!!??!??


----------



## cathgibbs

how much are the scans where you live hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Well I thought they were Only £55 but I just checked and that is only after 20 weeks. It's £75 if you are before 20 weeks so I don't think I want to spend that much?


----------



## cathgibbs

If its going to put your mind at rest, have it done hun, i know i would but then again im sooooo impatient i couldnt wait that long!! OH has already told me i can have a 3D/4D scan and maybe a scan between our early scan and 12 week scan lol, just think of the money you have saved by not being able to do stuff cause your pregnant, i know the £70 could go towards something for the baby but if it will put your mind at rest i would do it hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Jammers, sorry the witch got you. :hugs:

Mummy, your DD is beautiful! I saw the family picture the other day (you are a beautiful family as well, the picture was adorable) but missed the one of just DD. 

Cath, Dani, and everyone talking about TTC and how it isn't fair... it isn't fair. I have had this conversation with DH about it.. people who just don't care/don't take care of themselves or baby during pregnancy, etc and everything is fine and then people who want more than anything to be pregnant and have a healthy baby and they miscarry and/or can't conceive.

AFM, I *think* I might be feeling baby move more... for the last day or so I have been feeling this vibrating/twitchy feeling more consistently... not sure if it is baby or not. I am so looking forward to distinct movements! (Of course then she will be relaxing/chilled out and scare me by not moving!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy i cannot wait for the baby to make more movement and feel a bum sticking in there and a arm here!! EXCITED! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just home for lunch checking for baileys update. Xxx

Aw the scans here are £75 too and the 3d one is £140..x

Cath I wish I was going on holiday hun my mums and dad are away to brazil today for 3 wks to see my bro and his little one Valentina I'm so jel and also they hav announced they are havin another baby too shes 9 wks today so looks like we will be having babies together it upsets me cos they live so far away. Xx

Jammers hope ur ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Amy yeh for feeling little Emily move more :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Come on bailey I see you lurking stop reading today's chit chat and show us the pic haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Is she? I don't kno how u see who's looking mrs d. X


----------



## MrsDuck

At the bottom under the quick reply x


----------



## CherylC3

Just seen it. Lol. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

BAILEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

im sat here chewing my nails!! haha :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm getting RSI pressing the refresh button


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey im gonna pee myself now!! i wont leave my pc incase you upload!! xxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha cath. mrs d me too!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry girls my damn stupid virgin media decided that broadband wasn't working just as I got online so I'm having to use my 3G on my phone!!!

Everything was fine!!! First thing the lady said was "there's the heartbeat" and I saw it!! I started crying!!
Then we saw that baby was sleeping and wouldn't wake up lol, I had to move about, cough lol, but he was being stubborn lol. Then I said "Come on wake up baby" and he stuck his tongue out!! 
Then he started kicking away and wriggling!!! I thought I would cry more but I didn't, I am just so happy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey thats absolutely FANTASTIC!!! I bet your over the moon! xxx so happy for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey amazing Hun. Wots ur dates the same??xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute congratulations, I'm sooooo pleased everything is good and he is doing well xxx

Did you get pics? x


----------



## Tawn

OMG sooooo happy for you bailey! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I need a picture, stat! And what did they date you!? Was your DF there? 

MORE DETAILS WOMAN!!! :) Absolutely over the moon for you!


----------



## fletch_W

aaaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## baileybubs

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/9FA8ED2B-CC20-41B9-9501-BC74093E9FE3-8469-00000A0B0C217DD0_zps01d49c45.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/E615FBD9-2F50-45FE-8C07-54A43705510F-8469-00000A0B062B1B7D_zps785e8392.jpg

She gave us an extra picture too so we got two!! On the second one he is sticking his tongue out!


----------



## baileybubs

Df was with me yes, he looked well scared at first, he got to see more moving than me coz of the way the screen faced! Apparently when I coughed he proper kicked!! I am now dated at 11 weeks + 5 so 12 weeks on Saturday, which is what I thought, and new edd 5th April!


----------



## MrsDuck

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I'm so happy for you xxxxxxxxx
What are your dates?


----------



## MrsDuck

Fantastic, when is Easter next year, you'll have an Easter bubba xx


----------



## baileybubs

Easter Monday is 1st April xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh Bailey, I am so unbelievably happy for you hun! This is your forever rainbow baby for sure! And, by your pictures, I still think BOY! :blue:


----------



## fletch_W

aw bailey im soo soo soo sooo happy for you my love!! im sat here crying like a baby haha! :loopy: :holly: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## baileybubs

I still think boy seen as he was too busy napping, starting outing his tongue out an kicking when I woke him up lol! Deffo boy hehe! Although the lady said he was stubborn, which means he takes after me lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww fletch don't cry! Thanks hun! I don't think it's sunk in yet that he's ok!! But he was wriggling away and everything, it was amazing!


----------



## fletch_W

its happy tears! im a bit ball of emotion at the mo haha! aw i bet it hasnt! did df go with you?? what was his reaction? you can go on a baby shopping spree now df said so!!! :):):):)


----------



## shelbysioux

So happy for you Bailey, I too am crying! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah df was with me! I'm still not sure how he is coz he's not the most emotional kinda person, he's not exactly jumping for joy but wants to take me out tonight to celebrate baby being ok. He was smiling like a kid in a candy shop th


----------



## baileybubs

Doh!! Like a kid in a candy shop when he was watching the baby move and kick!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey its fab im so happy for you and DF, amazing news lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw bless him! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts so amazing Hun I'm so happy :happydance::happydance::haha::flower::cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

When are u telling the world?x


----------



## baileybubs

Already put it on facebook lol! Everyone at my work already knew, as did our close friends and family so it was just extended family and friends that arent as close. My mum told me I had to ring my aunty but she didnt answer so if she goes on facebook before she calls me back its her own fault lol!!

And thanks ladies, I really cant believe it!!! I was not expecting her to say about the heartbeat so quickly! And df so got to see more than me coz I had to roll on my side and all sorts just to wake the hobbit up!! Apparently his brain looks fine, split as it should and I saw all four limbs there, and clearly his tongue is fine as he kept sticking it out!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey  thats fab hun really amazing, i love it xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:, hope you are all ok x

Bailey I know I posted on your facebook, but huge congratulations again, such awesome news and atleast you can rest a little now :)


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh same bailey- I know I said it on facebook too but congratulations!!!!!!!! Sooooo happy for u. U truly deserve this baby! I'm also thinking boy

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay

For those asking- v day was yest. Yay


----------



## thurl30

Poppy huge congratulations to you too, such a milestone :) xx


----------



## Poppy84

thurl30 said:


> Poppy huge congratulations to you too, such a milestone :) xx

Thanx hun. It's a big relief


----------



## thurl30

I bet, I can't imagine getting to that stage, well over half way now x


----------



## Poppy84

U will be here soon!!!!! Once ur pregnant it goes quicker than u think it will. It won't be long until we r saying congratulations to u


----------



## thurl30

Ah thanks hun :) Me and DH didn't :sex: in my 'fertile window' this cycle, we missed it by 2 days, but about half an hour ago I felt this horrible pop in the right side of my pelvis (where I imagine my ovaries are), it was quite painful and now I have a little ache there, I am 99.9% sure it's not possible this cycle, but I felt a pop similar to that when I was pregnant in december :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

2 days before o is the best time  xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ok seen Dr, basically I defo ovulated and a good one at that. My levels indicate my body is preparing for pregnancy and can defo sustain one based on progesterone, obviously that is just part of the puzzle. It means I dont have a progesterone issue though. So I am either pg or just have awesome progesterone, she said it is of pg levels though. She referred me to the Fertility clinic so I can get everything checked over and be sure nothing is preventing it. Will KUP!!! ;o)


----------



## Poppy84

I agree with cath. I think ur in with a good shot thurl. 2 days before is perfect


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy how did you get so far along already!!! WOW !


----------



## thurl30

Sorry I meant 2 days before I became fertile, so that would be 6 days before I O'd, that would have to be some seriously strong :spermy: to survive that long :haha:

I think it's unlikely but I guess I can't rule it out until I take my temperature tomorrow, I'm expecting it to drop so will see what happens x


----------



## Tawn

Great news dani!!!! Wow, how exciting you might be Pg right now!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl you can't rule it out hubby might have super :spermy: x

Dani exciting you could be pg x


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't think I am as usually I know, I have had some pains but also a UTI so who knows! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Aww Dani that amazing news hun eekkk I think your preggers !!! I had levels of 69 when I was pg so I have everything x for you xxxx


----------



## thurl30

Dani so sorry I didn't see your post, that's exciting :), will you take a hpt? x


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmmm will let you know! haha


----------



## Dani Rose

thurl30 said:


> Dani so sorry I didn't see your post, that's exciting :), will you take a hpt? x



I did a few, nothing to declare! haha


----------



## thurl30

well it's still early, you never know, it's still exciting :) GL with your tests at the fertility clinic x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha test everyday please and if I'm away when you get your bfp message me on Facebook to tell me!!! Xxx


----------



## thurl30

Cath when do you go away hun? x


----------



## Poppy84

Ooooo dani I'm keeping my fingers crosses for u and like cath said..... Please test every day


----------



## cathgibbs

Going on Monday thurl,iv got tomorrow afternoon off work so my holiday officially starts from 12.30 tomorrow yay lol

Ladies if you had a pos opk on cd 14&15 but the evening one went neg would you class cd15 as o or cd 16? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Oooh dani that's great news!! FX'd it is co you are preggars yay!!

Thurl - you never know, don't rule out super :sperm: 

Poppy - congrats on passing v day hun!!!! Can't believe you are so far along already!!

Cath - I would say cd16 hun

Everyone else how are you?


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - how are feeling? Are you excited about tomorrow or just nervous? I thought I wa going to be sick this morning I was so nervous!!! I couldn't stop pacing, but somewhere deep down I knew it would be ok.


----------



## cathgibbs

Me too hun,that means I'm 12 dpo which means af will still be with me on holidays grrr

Loving your avatar hun you must be thrilled

Cheryl what time is your scan hun Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Boo to AF on holibobs!!! 

I think her appointment is at 1pm tomorrow. 

Aw my MIL just text me (me, not df) saying well done, take care (she's on holiday). Thought that was nice, she does care yay!


----------



## fletch_W

bailey i was about to ask what your mil had said! yay! 

dani hope you get a bfp! :) 

cool runnings is on tv! aaagh! lol best film ever xx

and i have the fire on, what the frigery!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Its at 1 tomoro. I'm excited and nervous at the same time, had some spells of ms tonight. :sick:


----------



## CherylC3

Ah cool runnings wot channel?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies ill chat tomorrow I'm watching SATC 2 in bed,bliss

Awwww that was nice of mil xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw night cath. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

iyv2 cheryl xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night cath only half a day to go x

Bailey that's nice of mil x

I love that film too fletch x

Cheryl I can't wait to see your pic too x


----------



## baileybubs

Night Cath!!

I watched cool runnings at the weekend lol! Love it!!!

Yeah df spoke to FIL and told him all was ok so MIL must have thought she'd send me a text coz they are away and it costs a bomb to phone. I'm glad they seek happy though. 

It feels weird to know that he is on there! All that wriggling away and I can't feel it!! Makes me wonder how what I do affects him, if you consider that I woke him up by coughing and rolling on my side! Wonder if I ever frighten him?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht was nice of mil.. I kno it's weird how we don't feel it. Xx


----------



## thurl30

Cath yay for hols starting tomorrow :happydance: night night x

Cheryl good luck for tomorrow x

Bailey that was nice to get that message from your MIL, hope you are still on :cloud9: x


----------



## Dani Rose

Night girls.

Good luck Cheryl! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks night dani. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night dani x


----------



## thurl30

Night night everyone xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm off to bed night ladies xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night thurl, night Cheryl good luck for tomorrow xx

(it's a waltons night again haha)


----------



## Poppy84

Night night

Good luck for tomorrow Cheryl xxx


----------



## maryanne67

haha your all saying nite nite and ive just caught up ith todays chatter chatter chatter literally 15 pages of it lol, but soooooooo glad Bailey your scan was perfect ,perfecy heartbeat perfect baby sticking its tongue out and evrything perfectly ok just brilliant bailey you must be on :cloud9: and beatiful scan pic so happy for you now relax and enjoy pregnancy x

Cheryl good luck for 2moro a little ms for reasurance is good but better that your managing to eat a bit better x

Amy wont be long before you have elbows knees and baby hiccups for reassurance ,so lovely x

Thurl you never know fxd tho x

Poppy happy v day for yesterday x

Tawm horrible dreams just remember thats all they are i had a dream 2 days ago that we moved in to a new house an hubby fell out the bedroom window and i even saw him hit the ground n he was dead but weirdly it was out of a high rise set of flats ,hence i got up and gave him a big cuddle n kiss ,he was up before me , strange the dreams we have ,i agree think if a private scan ould reassure you then go for it i would if it was me x
ttcbabyisom fxd you caught the egg n true twwoh its how i feel at the mo x

Fletch glad you got an answer to your pains now hopefully it will help get that bfp for you fxd x

Mrsd keep going with the showers n excersises n hope they help soon x

Jammers sorry the witch got you its s shame your leaving us but come back hen you feel better hopefully with a nice bfp to show us x

Cupcake you will be enjoy your hols now hope you come back with a bfp too enjoy your hols you lucky thing x

Mummy gorgeous pic of your little 1 i did miss it the other day but sa you family pic before that 1 but the pic you put up aw shes gorgeous x

Cath hope that shadow turns pinker in the morning fxd x

Dani fxd you already pg n don`t need the fertility specailist help x

Shelby how r u today cant remeber if you posted but :hi:

anyone i missed sorry cant believe i remebered as many ppl as i did but :hi: if i did x

afm nothing to report from me am either 4 or 5 dpo and trying not to think too much about x


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Maryanne! 4-5dpo already?! I think you said you like to wait till af is late to test, right? Or did I confuse you with someone else? Either way I hope the twwoh goes quickly for you because I am excited to see your bfp at the end!!!


----------



## maryanne67

ah thanks Tawn yeah i prefer to wait till af late wont know what to think when af due tho coz ov later this cycle but yeah days are going pretty quick thanks x


----------



## AmyB1978

YAY Bailey!!! Yay for happy healthy stubborn baby!!! :happydance:

Cheryl, good luck tomorrow... can't wait to see your bubs too!! 

Dani, that's good that, at least, your prog. is in the right range and you seem to be ovulating. Glad you have a referral to check things out more. Who knows, maybe you won't need that referral cause you will find out you are preggo!

Cath, AF is due tomorrow, right?? I really hope she doesn't show and if she does it will be just cruel (Just like for Fletch) because your symptoms are so good!

Maryanne, the tww is so long, isn't it!?! And it is so impossible not to symptom spot!

AFM, I am sure I am missing people and I hope you are all doing well.. I love this thread, and you ladies, so much. The other day I was really tired and told DH I was "shattered, like my friends from across the pond say!"


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Haha Amy! 'Shattered' is my fave word for explaining exhaustion!! Funny the things we share with our OHs about this thread. I love it here too!!
When is your next appt / scan / milestone? Loving that Emily is now an avocado :D
I started feeling 'flutters' (called quickening I think?) with my DD at around 15 weeks, which I was told was early. The usual timeframe for first movements is more like 16-18 weeks. Such exciting days for you though! I miss that part of being pregnant - feeling bub move. It's so amazing :happydance:

BAILEY! I can't remember now whether in my half-consciousness this morning I commented already on your post about the Hobbit (I don't think I did!), but CONGRATULATIONS! Best news I've heard all week! And what a cheeky bub. Love it!

Tawn - How are you feeling now hun? I hope the dreams stayed away (or played nice!) last night. If you want the scan even just a little bit, then I say go get one. It's wonderful that DH has been so wonderful about it all. He sounds like a keeper xx

Maryanne - Yay for the 2WW. Hope it goes quick for you. In terms of testing once AF is due and Oing late, I'd just go 15DPO as being 'late', if that makes sense. No matter what cycle day it is or how long that means it's been since your last period.

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my DD ladies. Love her to bits, so it's just a bonus that she's also damn cute!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, and girls, I just bought a preg test online (yep, just 1!) cause I'm not really happy with the FRERs and can't find this other brand in supermarkets here anymore. I only have ONE! So I'm going to be waiting till AF is overdue to test again, however many months that may take.

Just so you know... No pressure please :haha: Cause I might just cave!! Lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

Mummy, our next scan is at 20 weeks, we have them every 4 weeks due to some complications at the start of pregnancy (things are going okay now) just to make sure everything is still fine. It relieves me to get to see her so often and make sure that she is still okay! My next OB appointment is next Wednesday, I see her every month as well but tend to see the specialist for a scan one week and then my OB the next week, which works well because it means nervous me only has to wait 2 weeks between appointments!

I guess our next milestone is probably feeling real movements and then being able to feel her kick externally? I definitely think I am starting to feel her at times, but these early movements are so hard to decipher! After that I would think our next big step would be V-day, unless there is some milestone in there I am missing. I am already starting to show so that will just continue to increase! 

Mummy, as well, definitely no pressure from me to test.. you can test when you are ready, I waited until right around AF to test when I got this BFP, I just didn't think I could stand seeing a BFN until I was more "sure." Your daughter, know I have said this before, is simply adorable. Every time I see her in your avatar I smile! 

AFM- happy morning to you all! I think you are all still sleeping, not quite up yet, from when I posted last... Miss Emily has decided to make me super nauseated and so I am awake in the middle of the night, once again. I have a sneaky suspicion that once she is born she will be up, and cranky, at some point between 2-4 because I swear since I have been pregnant "she" has woken me up pretty much every night somewhere in that time frame.


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy you will only need that 1 hpt anyway x

Maryanne and mummy no pressure to test but when are you testing haha x

Amy Emily is just getting you into the routine of getting you up during the night haha. It's great that you are feeling flutters, it will be strong arms and legs before you know it x


----------



## Tawn

Thinking of yOu for your scan today Cheryl!! So excited to see your pics!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeh Cheryl sorry hun i totally forgot! im a million miles away today!! iv got everything x for you hun! cant wait to see the pic!!! xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Can someone remind me what time Cheryl's appt is?

And thank you Amy! We obviously think so too, but it's nice to hear from others that she's pretty alright ; )
Missy (that's not her name, just a nickname) used to wake me through the night too, but then once she was born got into a pretty good routine. I think especially towards the end of my pregnancy I felt like it was more just what we tend to do in the night in terms of sleep cycles and rolling over while semi conscious etc. It's a strange thing to be woken by someone poking at you from the inside though, that's for sure!
Between you feeling proper kicks and V day should come the kicks that DH will be able to feel from the outside too... :D

Thanks too Mrs D. I WILL only need the one test, because I'm just not testing again until AF is so late there's no other explaination. But I appreciate the connotation xx

Tawn - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And Cath! Have you tested this morning?


----------



## cathgibbs

Only the one you will need because you WILL be pregnant - although once i see that line i just keep on and on and on POAS lol im obsessed!!

this will shock you all BUT.................... i havent tested yet lol! i woke up and normally af is there so i just went to the toilet as normall without saving any urine, at work with no tests etiher but im only here for another hour and 15 minutes so ill test when i get home as i think my workings out are wrong as i had my pos opk CD14and15 so would have O on CD16 so CD17 would have been 1dpo so im not due for af until Sunday which means the bitch will be with me on holidays :-( NNOOOOOO!!

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey,

Good luck Cheryl!!

Cath I has massive temp drop so AF will be tomo!

Have an ace holiday! I am away today to Skye so be back on Tuesday! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh no Dani :-( how long was your cycle this month? Ah i hope AF decideds to show tomorrow so we will be in the same cycle!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I think Cheryl's appointment is at 1pm

Good luck Cheryl xx

Aw dani sorry for the temp drop x

WHAT!!!! Cath was that really you that typed that, I think you must be ill haha, less than an hour to go x


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: hahaha i know i have shocked myself lol!! I will be testing when i go home though lol 

How you feeling hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad to hear it x

Not too bad thanks I wasn't on any anti inflamatories until I went to the dr and just yesterday and today taking them I can notice the swelling has gone down...or it's all in my head, but either way it seems better xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh im glad hun, maybe you will get a bit more mobility back in it now? xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

How are you all doing?

Good luck Cheryl xx

Dani sorry to hear your temp dropped, mine did too this morning, looks like we will almost be cycle buddies next cycle :) x

Cath ditch work and :test: :haha: x

Mrs D how are you doing? x

I'm feeling a bit funny today, I got 2 letters in the post, 1 was from the hospital giving me a date for my ultrasound (2 weeks time), and the other was from my surgery saying my blood results are back and they want to discuss the results with me, I just feel funny because someone now knows something, and part of me is bricking it, the other part of me really wants to know what's going on x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl :wave: at least things are happening quickly, how soon can you get to the surgery for your results? I'm sure you will be fine xx


----------



## Dani Rose

thurl30 said:


> Dani so sorry I didn't see your post, that's exciting :), will you take a hpt? x




thurl30 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> Good luck Cheryl xx
> 
> Dani sorry to hear your temp dropped, mine did too this morning, looks like we will almost be cycle buddies next cycle :) x
> 
> Cath ditch work and :test: :haha: x
> 
> Mrs D how are you doing? x
> 
> I'm feeling a bit funny today, I got 2 letters in the post, 1 was from the hospital giving me a date for my ultrasound (2 weeks time), and the other was from my surgery saying my blood results are back and they want to discuss the results with me, I just feel funny because someone now knows something, and part of me is bricking it, the other part of me really wants to know what's going on x

Hate when they do that! That's what they did to me and my progesterone result, no reason that they couldn't tell me on the phone!

My cycle was quite normal this month, O CD13 and now on 12dpo so if tomo it was a little short but better than mega long!


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies, I go for my ultrasound on 8th October, and I have booked a doctors appointment for a week later (I think it's the 13th October) and they will then have my ultrasound results as well as my bloods, the doctor told me to do that as she wouldn't be able to diagnose me going just by blood, so I just need to be patient, and keep PMA :)

Dani that's a good cycle, a 12 day LP isn't bad and atleast you can move on to trying again nice and quickly x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Sorry for all the selfish posts yesterday, I was just too excited! Then had to phone relatives and such so didnt really get chance to chat and see how you all are!

Cheryl - thinking about you right now hun!!! I can picture you seeing that wriggling little bubba on screen!! Cant wait to see a pic if you get one xxxx

Cath - remember though if AF does show that you can enjoy cocktails and then its lucky October (I've had my words with the universe now!!)

Oh dear, distractions of post men and all sorts, Ive lost where I was at now!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thurl - glad things are getting moved forward for you hun. Hope that theres something they can do to help xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl that's rubbish that's aaaaages to wait :( I'm sure everything will be fine though x

Cheryl I hope everything is going well and bubba is wriggling around, I can't wait to see your pics x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I can't get over how long all your test results seem to take over there! W have blood test results the next day, and sometimes the afternoon of the test if they rush it, and wait like half an hour at most after the ultrasound and you can take the images with you and see the doctor again as soon as you like for a consult about them. I've seen a GP, had a scan and then seen him again to discuss findings all in the same day before!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hope you can get some answers soon though Thurl x
I must have missed the reason for you going?

Cheryl - can't wait to see your scan pics and hear all about it :D


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's just pants here. When I go for bloods it takes at least a week to get the results, but when I was in hospital I had pins and needles in my hands and they did bloods to check my calcium level, we had the results in 10 mins!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Mrs D - that's great that the anti inflamitries (I know that's not the right spelling, but have no idea at this point!) have made a difference already. Even if it's possible it's a placebo affect, it's something! Have you been sleeping better?


----------



## baileybubs

I know they really dont rush the NHS, they just make you wait! They dont like spending unnecessary money either!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes thanks I slept like a baby last night x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww so glad you got a good nights sleep mrs d!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, Glad the anti-infl are helping! I can't believe they didn't have you on any.

Cath, when exactly are you leaving for holiday??

Cheryl, good luck today!!! Can't wait to see that baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Hope cheryl got on ok, now I know how you all felt yesterday when it took me so long.....after my scan I had to wait 45 minutes in the waiting room to do all the antenatal stuff coz all the midwives were on their lunch break!! Thats what took me so long!! And then all they did was run through stuff that I already knew, weigh and measure me (I've put on 4lbs since 6 weeks!) . And they also did a carbon monoxide test, which was 1 and shows that I have healthy non-smoker lungs, yay!! Although the midwife did say that it would be zero if my df didnt smoke coz its in his hair and on his clothes even if he doesnt smoke near me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I know they prescribed them after my first op bit not this one, I was putting ice on my neck every hour for the first week! 

Bailey I was worrying when we didn't hear anything, I'm sure the others were too, you just automatically think the worst when you don't hear anything. I'm sure everything has gone fine though for Cheryl x

Did you have a nice celebration dinner with df? x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well everything was just amazing it was waving at us, wriggling around hubby's face just lite right up we are in love I can't wait to get my 12 wk one, I will need to upload my pic later when I can get on the laptop. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Cheryl I'm sooo happy and excited for you :wohoo: :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soooooo happy for you cheryl!!! I am so glad that dh's face lit up too!! Maybe he is starting to think it will all be ok now you have seen him/her waving at you and wiggling away. I know thats how my df feels now. 

Congratulations and I cant wait to see the picture!!!


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Cheryl!! Amazing news!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh cheryl thats fab news hun!!! xxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

heres my scan pics:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10.2.png
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 15









10.png
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Cheryl! A healthy little baby!!! Thanks for sharing the pics, look at your tiny little bean!

AFM- I am sitting here writing a list of things I want/need DH to pack this weekend. I figure it is only fair as I have done almost all of the packing so far and I work today and tomorrow and then only have Sunday off until we go to closing on Friday. I have Friday off for closing and am going to start trying to move stuff in some then (Our hang up clothes and dry/shelved foods/etc.) DH has to work (other then when we are at closing) so he won't be helping out on Friday. I plan to make him make up for all of that this weekend! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Awww what a cute little bean cheryl!!!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Sleep time for me lovelies! It's almost midnight and I've got somewhat of a road trip tomorrow - 7hrs to DH's home town for the weekend. I'm already exhausted thinking about it!
On the flip side, he's excited about the possibility of making a baby this weekend while we're away (then bub would be a southerner like him!).
Will hopefully touch base while we're gone x


----------



## Tawn

Beautiful bean Cheryl! Amazing how much it looks like a baby already!!! Awwww

Night night mummy! Have a fun weekend and I hope you make that "southern" baby!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw, sorry to have been totally selfish then, the page hadn't updated from before your post Cheryl. That's great news! And a gorgeous scan of your little person :happydance:
I smiled heard myself when I read you'd written 'we are in love'. Of course you are. He or she is just perfect xx

Now I can say goodnight...


----------



## baileybubs

Goodnight mummy2!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night mummy xx

Cheryl those pics are gorgeous xx

Amy not long to go now I bet you are excited, I know I would be. Do you get vacant possession so you can move in immediately? X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks ladies. X

Goodnight mummy. X

Aw Amy bet u can't wait to move Hun...x

Tawn yours will look like tht too Hun. She moved it to a different angle and it looked amazing then it jumped around lol... So they were the best pics she cud get. Xxx


----------



## thurl30

Mummy I am being investigated for pcos, you are right it sure does take a long time! Night night hun x

Cheryl amazing news and I love your pics, congratulations hun :) x


----------



## Tawn

Aww not quite yet, you are a week ahead of me! I think mine is probably still looking more like a gummy bear :haha:

By the time I have my next scan I will be almost 13 weeks by LMP (and over 12 weeks by my ovulation calculations) so I am excited to see my almost 2nd tri baby! 

Only 20 days! :dohh: I literally have a countdown calendar on my desktop!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 10 wks 2 days due 17th April cx

Aw it will be good to get into the 2nd Tri. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Not long now though ladies....is 2nd tri when you are in week 12 of after week 12?

20 days Tawn eeek!! You should have a countdown ticker!! Think I might get one for my 20 week scan lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Once u get to 13 wks. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I thought it was cheryl. Mines been put back a few days now, lol, I was almost there!


----------



## Tawn

Did they actually change your EDD in your notes Bailey? I thought most people said if you're within a week they usually just keep the EDD that goes by LMP?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they did I was surprised coz its only 4 days different, it was 1st April, now 5th, so my "new week" day is a Friday instead of a Monday. There is a box on the top of one page of my pregnancy notes that says EDD and one that says Agreed EDD so they have put the new date in that second box and have done my growth progression chart based on EDD 5th April.


----------



## shelbysioux

Hi all... I have not been on much recently because just been so down and didn't want to bring you all down with me. 

Anyway, the universe must have decided that what has happened is not enough. I got my blood test results today and the hcg has risen rather than fallen as you would expect after a miscarriage. But not in the way you would expect for a normal pregnancy. Got to wait now all weekend to have another blood test monday, to confirm whatever it is. The doctor said there was 'other things' that it could be other than ectopic but let's face it, the odds aren't in my favour are they?

I just feel so very, very low :cry:

If I'm not on here it's because I don't want to depress you all. I want to chat with you all and share in your joy and hope and pma but I'm just finding it really hard xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Shelby :hugs: I'm really sorry for your news and don't be daft you are not bringing us down, if you want to talk we are all here to listen to you and support you whether it's good or bad news xxxx

Did the dr give you the possibilities of why it's increasing? x


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness Shelby, I am so very sorry to hear that Hun. :hugs: did your doctor say if there was even a possibility that the baby is in the right place and just a slow grower? (I can't help but wish with all my heart that that might be the case!)

I will seriously say my prayers for you that this isn't another ectopic sweetheart.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Shelbysioux hun I'm so sorry, what the F!!! Once is bad enough....but twice?!?! I really really hope its not another ectopic hun Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Poppy was it you that said you used to put a light under your tests xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Shelbysioux hun I'm so sorry, what the F!!! Once is bad enough....but twice?!?! I really really hope its not another ectopic hun Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Poppy was it you that said you used to put a light under your tests xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

She said there was a chance of that if I had got my dates mixed up, but I'm pretty sure I haven't, you can't really when you're using opk's can you? xxx

Thanks so much for your positive words xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Maybe by one or 2 days hun as I thought af was due today and she's not due until Sunday cause I got confused with my days etc? When they done an internal she said it was a def mc didn't she? I'm thinking maybe it was twins but would 4 weeks be too early for them to 'be twins' if you get what I'm saying? Xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I would love it to be that Cath, if only xxx


----------



## thurl30

Shelby I am so so sorry to hear what you are going through hun :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

shelby i have everything x its not another one, i hope its anything but an ectopic lovely xxxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Cheryl- so happy for u that ur scan went so well!!!!!! Yaaaay this is ur rainbow

Shelby- hun I'm do sorry ur going through this!!!! It's so unfair. Sending u lots of hugs xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Shelby I'm do sorry ur going thru this Hun. Hope ur ok :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Shelby - dont be silly about thinking you are bringing us down, you can rant all you need to and chat to us about anything, thats what we are here for, to support each other through good and bad times!
I agree with what others have said, did they say it was definately a mc when you went to the hospital, because 4 weeks is surely too early to actually see anything on a scan?
Did the doctor explain why it might be rising?
And it is possible to get dates slightly wrong hun, I predicted my EDD to be 9th April based on when I thought I ovulated and thought I really wouldnt be 12 weeks until Tuesday next week, but according to baby's measurements I am 12 weeks today. I think that it can depend when baby implants on what date you are....maybe I dont know hun. I hope you are ok though and send big hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I pray that its not another ectopic hun, got everything x'd for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Cheryl yay on a good scan so very happy for you and oh :wohoo: x

Mrsd good the tablets are doing their job hope the swelling continues to go down and as for testing well tuesday is normal day for af but if ov was cd19 then thrusday would be when i wud expect it instead so if no show by saturday i might test but just not feeling it to be honest x

Cath hope the witch doesnt turn up on your holibobs and just incase i don`t get on before you go happy holidays x

Amyb think you mite be waking soon hi if your on here an every1 gone to bed cool for feeling movement it could well be that and good luck moving x 

Dani sorry it looks like af on the way fxd for next cycle x

Tawn hi roll on scan day 20 days will pass in a flash x

Thurl annoying when gp does that makes you feel well they are my results my choice how i hear them just tell me now will you , but no they have to drag it out hope it passes quickly for you x

Bailey was nice hearing your selfish posts lol has it sunk in more today so happy for you x

mummy2 nhs is slow slow slow stop lol n go make that southern baby good luck x

Shelby sorry hun your having problems but fxd it s another little bean in but in your uterus and not your tube it can happen hun fxd but please dont feel your bringing us down thats what we`re here for like the other girls say x

Fletch , Shellie ,cupcake when u read this ,leinzlove , hi and any1 i missed hi ho are you all x

afm had every symptom going last nite back ache ,cramps , wind ,heartburn that actually burned my throat even tho i had a bowl of frosties with full fat milk an hour or 2 before and been feeling `wet` aswell but today nothing so just gotta ride it out an keep my fxd goodnaite all and good luck x


----------



## AmyB1978

Shelby, :hugs: I am so sorry you are going through this. I have everything crossed it is not another ectopic.


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I've got everything crossed for you that it is a bfp this cycle xx

Leinz have you heard back about your offer on the house? x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I think Leinz had her dental appointment the day I had my scan! I hope it all went well Leinzlove and you are feeling ok! I have just remembered this morning because I woke in the middle of the night and had a drink of water and it gave me mega toothache, and its still here this morning (always has to happen on a Friday night doesnt it, not a weekday??). Big hugs leinz!!!

Maryanne - lol, you said you arent feeling it this month but look at all those symptoms hun!!! I hope this is your BFP month hun xxx

Mrs d - how are you feeling today? Did you get a good sleep again?

Hope everyone else is well!

AFM - I am awaiting the delivery of my doppler eeek!! I must be mad to have ordered this, I'll drive myself bonkers, but I;ve got to remember that if I cant find the hb its just coz I am useless and baby is hiding lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz how did you get on?

Bailey thats so exciting, I'm going to buy a doppler when I fall pg, I know I'll drive myself bonkers with it too, but it would be worth it to find the heartbeat.

I hope your toothache doesn't give you too much pain over the weekend before you can get to a dentist, aren't your nhs dentists free while you are pg?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and I've got my maternity exemption card, but I've not registered with a dentist since I moved coz my old dentist wouldnt take me anymore as I moved, but all the ones round here werent taking new NHS patients! Do you think they have an obligation to take me if I say I am pregnant?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know? Hopefully. I would certainly say you are pregnant when you phone them to try and get an appointment x


----------



## baileybubs

I will do, I'm going to try my df's dentist and say that I live with him and also make sure they have his change of address too coz that way they are also more likely to take me.

Sorry I went MIA then, my doppler arrived!! It took me about ten mins but I managed to find it yay!!! I have watched some demos on youtube first coz I know you can pick up your own hb as well as an artery that is a double pump, but I definately found baby!!! I recorded it on my phone. The heartbeat was about 140-150 bpm  
I am so glad I bought it!! I just have to hope I keep finding the little hobbit and all is well!! I think once I get past next week and officially 2nd tri I may relax more as the chance of MMC in 2nd tri is so low, but then again I'm always a worry wart lol


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies! :wave:

Cath - sorry about the BFN this morning, but at least you can enjoy some drinks now while on holidays (that is if AF does show some time soon?). Remembering it doesn't matter what ICs or theropods say, you're not out till AF is in the building.

Bailey - yay for the doppler! I didn't have one with DD and I'm not sure start ilk want to do next time around, but I say do whatever you want to do with every part of your pregnancy because it's yours. In the same way you could drive yourself nuts, you could also end up saving yourself a lot of stress by having it on hand to keep check of your precious little Hobbit.

Maryanne - sorry you're feeling out hun, but just hang in there and see what happens. The good part at least is you can't make yourself 'un'pregnant just by not believing that you could be x

Mrs D - What are you up to today? Hope you're feeling brighter each day lovely.

Cheryl - is bub still being kind to you?

Tawn - how are you feeling? Did you make a decision about an early scan?

Amy - it's getting close to settlement now on your new place! Make sure you put DH to work like you said you would, and try not to do much lifting. I strained my stomach muscles moving house while pregnant and it wasn't very comfortable :(

Thurl - i'm sorry for not remembering, and it's hard to read back on my phone, but did I read that you said you wanted to take a break for a bit? I hope your cycles normalise and you can feel like you have some idea of what's going on with your body soon x
I think I might have told you I was thought to have PCOS before conceiving DD.

Shelby - I'm so sorry for what you're going through gun. It's just awful x
I'm praying with the other girls that you'll be just a complete medical anomaly who's either not MCd or that the numbers were wrong and it's not another ectopic. Big :hugs:

Shellie - hope you caught your eggy! (i think you were coming up to O around the same time as me?).

Fletch - where are you at lovely? Has AF left the building? What do you have planned for the weekend? Is DH around?

Hi Poppy (how's Engleburt?), Leinzlove (hope you're ok), Dani and anyone I've missed!


AFM - ... Made it to New South Wales (funny explaining that it's a state in our country to a bunch of lairs from the UK, haha), and our motel room it's GASTLY! So glad it's just 2 nights, and that our days are jam packed while we're here. I just hope the bed is comfortable enough for a good night's sleep, cause I'm shattered!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mummy2! I think I need the reassurance from the doppler and it is great to hear my little hobbit. I cant get the idea out of my head that I'm not yet in the 2nd tri so not out of danger yet! The worry never ends!

Sorry your hotel is so bad hun!! But hopefully you will have lots of fun stuff to do that you wont notice!! Hope you have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, heaps of typos in there, sorry! You're not 'lairs', you're girls from the UK.
And Cath - I meant to write 'evaps', not theropods (what the hell auto correct??)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Thanks Bailey!
I'm off to sleep now. Chat tomorrow x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy those typos have had me :rofl: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo af is here :-D xxx


----------



## fletch_W

hey girls!! sorry i havent been on in a while. 

cheryl!!! your bean looks amazing hunny!! such a clear pic! :happydance: :loopy: 

cath yay for drinking on holiday!!

how is everyone? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey yay for your doppler arriving and being able to find the hobbits heartbeat easily :happydance: x

Cath sorry af is here but enjoy those cocktail on your holihocks x

Mummy sorry your hotel room is pants but I'm sure your have a great time and be so tired you'll just crash x

Fletch I hope you are well and are enjoying te weekend x

:wave: to everyone else xxx


----------



## fletch_W

ShellieLabTek said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> Girls I'm panicing. I just passed something and it wasn't a clot. My clots are dark blood and this was long thin and clear looking. And I'm literally doubled over in pain iv taken 3 pain killers and its not shifting it. Should I worry?? I didn't have a Bfp so can't be an mc can it?? And its not poo cramps cos its like someone is stabbing me in my uterus :-( if its bad tomorrow I'm going to a&e this is awful :-(
> 
> Been really busy with work, so haven't been on much but saw this and had to reply!!
> 
> I know what it was Fletch! I had it happen once and went to emerg as I freaked out!! It was a piece of tissue, not a clot at all, and it had veins on it. this was before I met OH and had been more then a year since I had even had sex so I knew no way was I preg. I thought my uterus was falling apart or something. It's an endometrial cast. It can also happen if ur having a m/c (which is why they still did a urine preg test on me even thou I said it was pointless to do!), but since u didn't have a BFP its just an endometrial cast not a decidual cast (what its called if ur preggo). Basically a huge piece of the lining of your uterus came off in one shot instead of in small pieces like it normally does during AF. I had it happen one other time the first period I had after our first cycle ttc. Which I figure had to do with the fact it was the first cycle i had in a long while where I wasn't taking the pill. I didn't have much pain with it but from what i read about it after I knew what it was it's usually very very very painful to pass the tissue.
> 
> Quick update, been busy with work, I'm not off til Saturday and even then we're going to spend the day with OH's cousins in a town a couple of hours away, only to comeback for me to work again at 7am Sunday!
> 
> I donno if i'm in my fertile phase yet. Was mostly creamy today but did have some wet/ew type cm a few times, so maybe I'm starting? Either way, I attacked OH. Dressin up like a school girl can really drive a man crazy! LOL :blush:
> 
> Anyway have to go to sleep, have to be up early for work :nope:Click to expand...

Bailey I found it. 

For those not on fb (I haven't announced don't worry lol). I just got a Bfp on a Digi. So I made a ticker. Ringing docs on Mon morning and bought 2 more digis to test again. I used afternoon pee just cos I felt like it and I got a pink line on a cheapy. Weird huh? Af just about finishing after 4 days. Fxd its my sticky bean!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahh right so nothing to worry about then fletch! I really hope that this is your sticky bean hun!!


----------



## fletch_W

Me too!


----------



## baileybubs

When are you taking the other digis then??


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay fletch I love the ticker :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg fletch what amazing news! What surprise miracle!!!! Huge congrats Hun!


----------



## thurl30

Yay Fletch so exciting :happydance: I love the ticker, FX for you :hugs:

How is everyone else doing?

Opinions please...do you think I would be crazy to spend £50 on a top that I absolutely <3 <3 <3 but i'm about 3 dress sizes away from it :dohh: motivation or no waytivation??


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats fletch so happy for u Hun...xx


----------



## thurl30

Cheryl did I congratulate you on your fab news? I'm not sure I did, so sorry, I loved your pics it's such great news that all is well, when is your next scan? x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks hun I don't kno yet will be sent in the post soon. X


----------



## thurl30

Ah well hopefully you won't need to wait too long x


----------



## fletch_W

Tomorrow and one day next week. Thanks ladies. Def a shock.  Still a bit sceptical but got my ics to keep testing xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl go for the top if you love it, like you say motivation. I've got loads of things I've bought coz I've loved them and they have been in the sale but too small, not mad at all xx


----------



## Tawn

So happy for you fletch. How did DH take it? I bet he is so excited!


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you tawn? x


----------



## Tawn

I'm good mrsd thanks! Decided against the private scan, it's not going to change anything if you know what I mean and I am determined to hold onto my PMA after my wobble. 

How are you hun? Get up to anything good today?


----------



## fletch_W

He is fishing and his battery is dead!! :-( so I'm gonna surprise him when I get home from work. Gonna buy a gift box and put the test in it hehe


----------



## maryanne67

Fletch OMG congtratulations hun iam shocked so hope this little bean sticks for you and love your ticker well done x

Bailey a doppler and you found hobbits heartbeat brilliant going off the heartbeat rate if i havent already said im gonna vote team blue for you dunno if true but they say a boy heartbeat is slower than a girls dunno bout the dentist but no harm in trying x

Tawn pma all the way n wont be long before your scans here x

Thhurl i did that once bought some stuff smaller with the intention of it fitting once i lost weight but didnt spend that amount. I did lose the weight but got little wear out of them as put the weight back on lol but if you think you can do it then go for it or check out other shops first n see if you can find anything else in your size then if not buy the small one n lose them pounds x

Mummy2 enjoy your time away shame the lodgings not up2 scratch but u only gotta sleep in it n yours typos umm strange fone lol x

Cath sorry bout the bfn but go party on your hols then come back n make an october bfp x

hi Mrsd how r u today x
Cheryl hi hope your next scan isnt too far away x

where is everyone i only had 3 pages to catch up. If i hadnt ov last week i would of sworn i did tonight had pains on my right ovary area not as bad as ov pains last week tho accompanied with back ache n minor cramps have a slight headache n felt so tired earlier waiting cor xfacter to come on but trying to ignore it would love for it to be pg symptoms n not af ones just trying not to get my hopes too high 

well know i have missed loads of peple tonight but am thinking bout you all.


----------



## maryanne67

Fletch when is oh due home x


----------



## fletch_W

Tomorrow but I'm working all day so won't see him til I get home at 12:30am!! I'm dying to tell him!! It's our little miracle  

You could have of twice? Did you BD just in case? Xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Bd last nite after none since monday am was a good amount of :sperm: as usually pester him every 2 days n he giving me the wink so it mite happen again tonite lol wont say no ah by the time ur oh gets back n u catch up with him ur gonna be so bursting to tell him you gonna test 2moro again x x


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah just incase the other test has gone blank. Can't wait to see his face light up  is it weird I'm not even concerned about the bleeding. I was thinking about it just now and it was nothing like my period. I'm usually hot and sticky and moody and fed up but wasn't like that at all. But ill still go docs xx


----------



## maryanne67

Yes fletch still go the docs no doubt they will want to do a pg test hope they do 1 there n then maybe take a wee sample with you some women do have bleeding when af should be due will you be able to get an appointment for monday tho fxd all is ok tho n so exciting and u.nexpected x


----------



## fletch_W

I only did a test because I felt all light headed yesterday and my af was weird. My cheapy came up faint and I thought 'iv got a Digi burning a hole in my drawer that goes out of date this month so what the hell' and then I screamed what the hell haha!! 

Yeah ill take a pee sample. I don't want to Dr Google incase I scare myself :/


----------



## maryanne67

No dont dr google hes crap lol aww am so pleased have you told anyone else n how have you kept yourself sane today x


----------



## fletch_W

Nope just you guys haha. Iv been at work so been busy I completely forgot til i got home haha. Thank you. It's your turn next  when you testing? Xx


----------



## maryanne67

Would like to think next weekend coz ov was late so thinking either af will be here tuesday as usual or mite be late as ov was which would be maybe thursday or friday so think by saturday would consider af late but we will see eazier to say than do unless i get some obvious bfp signs ttc is such a tease in the tww its good you had work then to stop you thinking too much and light headed yep had that in pregnancy before i have everything crossed this is your sticky rainbow bfp x


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks I hope so too.  I just worked out ill be 18 weeks at Christmas so can't wait that long to tell everyone but we are 12 weeks by mils bday so that'll be a nice present for her.  

Are you feeling confident about this month? I am for you  I think my shocked Bfp has added some luck to the thread


----------



## maryanne67

No lol fletch not hopeful at all just think this is the witch teasing me around 7 dpo giving me weird pains around uterus n ovary area lol bitch that she is but would love to think i could be next to follow you would be greT if ur luck rubbed off. 

Wow 18 weeks by xmas ah its lovely being pg at xmas as long as no nasty ms to put you off your xmas dinner. So do you get on with ur mil i dont cant stand mine shes evil oh says so too sorry took so long to answer been making hotdogs with onoins mmm have a tbing for them at the moment x


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah she's ace I love her but she's dhs step mum. His mum passed away in 02 so I never met her :-( Don't get on with bil and wife tho. She's a bitch lol. Last time I got Bfp she gave me the muckiest look and said great stuff. Haha if looks could kill. 

Mm hotdog and onions! Jealous! A thing for them? You're def preg


----------



## maryanne67

Aww i wish hun just being fat reallly n talking of which if u get pg test at docs what about your diet think maybe that out the window lol saved by the test stick eh. Lol ah thats so not nice of bil wife whats all that about is she jealous of you or summit nasty cow by the sound of it i dont get on with my ex sil coz she did the dirty on my bil so good riddance to her but its good you get on with mil do you think it helps shes not his biological mum coz she wudnt be so protective maybe x


----------



## fletch_W

She is overly protective of him lol. He was a naughty boy when I met him and she thanks me every day for saving his life so we treat her like biological mum and call her mum. Yeah they're trying too so she was jel. Miserable cow bag lol. She's 33 and stick thin and always at work so can't see how they're ever gonna get pg. They only see eachother once a week! Your poor bil. Yeah good riddence to her. Karma will get her back  

Well I was more healthy eating then dieting so might still stick to it. Was told don't need any extra calories til 33 weeks and then its only a bananas worth. But ill just be walking not zumbaing just in case xx


----------



## maryanne67

Aah thTs lovely mil is so nice and wudnt think seeing each other once a week wud be good for baby making a healthy diet is good its too easy to pile weight on in pregnancy if your not careful unless of course you get struck with awful ms like cheryl has but they say its not usually harmful to the baby unless its extreme sickness which hopefully you wont get and with all good intentions tho hope you do get some ms for reassurance purposes x


----------



## fletch_W

Aw thank you  I don't have anything other than heartburn. And an incredibly sore back. If I hadn't done a test Id be like Tawn on that didn't know I was pregnant show lol. I want every symptom lol. Only had sore bbs before. 

Can I ask? What is your story? I mean mc wise. How long ago etc. I noticed you hadn't put it in your siggy. I understand if u don't want to talk about it xx


----------



## maryanne67

I did have a mc last year was just over 10 weeks n started bleeding passed the fetus 5 days later i got pg after 1 af but sadly my little boy joshua was born sleeping at 37 weeks that was march 25th this year i can talk about him i always have been able to coz i dont wanna forget or not be able to talk tho i did shut myself away from the world for a good month sent my oh to the shops ect only went sumwhere if it was absolutey necessary i get the post mortem results of what went wrong step by step as much as they can give info on but this was my choice to hear it properly as i cud have said no n left it at that but i need to know for some closure as at the moment i feel like it was my fault. Oh n i went thru a bad patch for that month but he seems ok now life goes on but i will never forget he was perfect in every way and he was born at home so altho i never got to see him alive i did get to hold him he was already passed away before the ambulance got to us i dont mind anyone asking questions if it upsets me then so be it ive never poted a pic but i cud just never thought it appropriate given we all ttc


----------



## fletch_W

Aw maryanne Im so sorry. So happy you got to have a cuddle with him. I can't imagine what you felt. Glad you and dh are okay now. I think I would have shut myself away too. Everyone needs time to grieve. When do you get your post mortem results? How is your dh doing now? Do you talk about it together? I found talking helped with my mc. And we still do now cos I'm still struggling. 

What is keeping you up anyway? Are you in the UK or US? Or somewhere else in the world? Xx


----------



## maryanne67

Forgot to ad post mortem info is this week 26th september will be heartbreaking but i feel i need to hear it x


----------



## fletch_W

I really pray it gives you peace of mind Hun. 

Well its off to bed with me. Lovely talking to you  will most likely speak tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Im in the uk hun up north 10 mile north of newcastle. We did talk about it at first we afgued about it before that tho we only talk about him now if it comez up for some reason oh is still angry that life threw this at us can tell by his responses to any talk of him but he doesnt take his anger out on me anymore. Im up coz since joshua i havent slept good so my sleep patterns all over the plCe 
if you find talking helps then good coz like you say we need to greive and i totally understand its devastating when its ur first mc and like everyone avreed i want to be pg again n tbink its part of my healing well if thi twwoh wasnt dfiving me rlund the bend lol n another reason im up so late i got my first smartfone n that helps to pass the early morning hours when i cant sleep 

talking pf which its been lovely chatting with you tonight but im gonna go try get sum sleep think im leeping oh Wake lol but i wish yo the best and the stickiest and hapiest n healthy 9 mo.ths n will pray that this bfp is your rainbow qill catch you on 2 moro no doubt night hun and fxd xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch..... Fletch!!!! OMG! Congratulations! I'm so over the moon for you! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## thurl30

Morning ladies :wave:

Fletch hope you are still on :cloud9: when will you test again?

Maryanne I was just reading back, I hope you don't think I was being nosey, but I just wanted to say I am so sorry to read what happened, I can't imagine how tough that is, I really hope the results you receive will give you some kind of closure hun :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Well I tested just now and it says not pregnant. :nope: soo confused!!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh how strange and confusing fletch!!! Did you use another digi and an ic?


----------



## thurl30

Hmmm that is strange, perhaps try a FRER hun, I don't want to get your hopes up, but equally you probably want to know what's going on, so a FRER might show you whether there is any detectable hcg, the fact that the digi was pos yesterday means there definately was some hcg you wouldn't get a pos if there wasn't, try and get in with your doc tomorrow, thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne :hugs: I hope the results can bring you closure and some peace :hugs: xxx

Fletch :hugs: have you tried any other hpt brands, I hope you get some good news at the drs tomorrow xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah fletch I would maybe get some other brands and check, I dont know what your gp is like, but mine would be likely to tell me to just go away and test again in a few days anyway.....but my gp is useless so your might be good and do a pregnancy test or blood hcg for you hun xxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryanne, :hugs: thanks for sharing about Joshua... I am so so sorry for your loss, and for the loss of the baby you miscarried the year before. I will be keeping you in my thoughts as the post-mortem info date comes closer. I can't imagine having to wait that long to find out! You can always talk about them both, that is why we are here!

Fletch, I just now am seeing the BFP and then the BFN info... fxd for you and hope you manage to stay sane while you wait to find out what is going on. I imagine you are very confused and emotional right now.

Cath, sorry AF came but you now get to drink and be crazy on your holiday! Fxd you get your October BFP!

Bailey, so happy your doppler came and you heard the HB right away! I keep wanting to get one but can't justify the money I would have to spend... especially since I should be feeling her properly move in awhile.

There are others I want to say something to, forgive me for missing you... my brain seems to be on vacation today!

I have off work today and then work everyday up until the day we close (Friday) and that entire weekend I have Friday-Monday off. Today I am feeling "shattered" and am doing laundry but am fighting the urge to pack up more of the kitchen. DH says he can do it, and is supposed to do it, but it is hard for me to sit here and not just go do it (it is only 8am for us, he definitely has time to do it.)


----------



## fletch_W

I used another Digi. I'll try again tomorrow with ics and use my Digi in the afternoon like I did yesterday xx 

It was my nurse I told last time and my doc will most likely tell me to keep testing xx


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope todays was just a less sensitive one hun. Its weird to think isnt it coz if you werent ttc and you were like I was when I was ntnp, you would have just done that one test and thats it maybe!! When I go my first BFP I only used on cb digi and that was it, coz at the time I didnt know all about chemicals and all that kind of thing. Got everything crossed for you hun.

Did anyone watch X factor last night? I just watched it and had tears streaming down my face when that homeless guy left coz he forgot his lines, and the song they were singing too was "How to save a life"!!!! I found it really upsetting!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch im sorry Hun... I wud test tomoroto see wot it says. X

Hey ladies I'm just in was out with my gran for a cpl of hrs foe some retail therapy.. Bought hubby a prezzie for putting up with all my tired and sickness moans. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats nice of you cheryl! My fellas in the dog house yet again....some things never change lol!!

Amy - DON'T DO IT!! Don't do any packing lady let him do it!! I have succesfully resisted the urge to hoover this morning coz he can do it later lol!!


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey eqaulity hun def let hubby do the hoovering x

Thurl thank u where you at in your cycle x

Mrsd thank u you doing anything nice today x

Bailey i didnt watch xfactor hubby had it on on his pc but had another web page open so cud hear it but not see it so i watched dantes peak on my fone instead with headfones in x

Cheryl thats very thoughtful hope oh likes it hows the ms today x
Fletch so confusing hun maybe afternoon pee will be better have heard others say they get a btter line with smu fxd hun but do go see your doc x
Amyb thank you hun i know i can talk to you girls coz your all such a good support and its easier to lay your emotions on a stranger who can say whatever to give support and can then walk away and forget it knowing theey helped than to put on family who will worry .now let that man of yours do the packing tell him stuff will get left behind if he doesnt x


----------



## MrsDuck

I just watched the repeat of last night's x factor and it was sad but he didn't help himself by not practising and not learning the words. I hope df makes it up to you for whatever he did x

Cheryl that's nice out with your gran doing a bit of shopping, did you buy anything nice other than a prezzie for hubby?

Amy only do little bits if anything at all, don't strain yourself when hubby can do it.


----------



## thurl30

Maryanne I'm 13dpo today, my temperature plummeted big style this morning, and then gradually throughout today I have been feeling a bit peaky and got cramps, so I reckon af is on the way. How are you doing hun? x

Fletch hope you're doing ok x

Amy I would definately let dh do it, and if you're feeling shattered just relax for a bit x

Cheryl that's nice to buy your dh a prezzie x

Hi Mrs D, Bailey, Shelby and anyone else who is online that I have missed off :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I give up with df at the mo mrs d, he's managed to spend £70 in the last 3 days on just beer, fags and crap, I dont even think he knows what he's managing to spend his money on. I know I am terrible for ordering dominoes and buying things like dopplers but I dont have any other expenditure, and I pay for the dog food, my half of the bills, my car, and I earn less than him. So when it comes to the end of the month and he is the one with no money coz he's spent it all on crap I get annoyed. Its a good job I set up a standing order every month to our savings account otherwise he'd just keep spending all his money til there was nowt left. I often wonder if he will ever grow up and act responsible, but I guess I knew this about him when we met and shouldnt have expected it to change really! 

Men lol! I love him really, he just annoys me at times. I sometimes feel like once the baby is here I will have 2 children to look after coz he cant look after himself.


----------



## maryanne67

Ah sorry Thurl hope the :witch: gets an invite sumwhere else and doesnt show you never know but :hugs: if she does x

Bailey men they dont seem to care as long as they got what they need my hubby similar in that he spends all his on ebay and often stuff he doesnt even need or he could get cheaper in the shops and then complains hes skint i think its a compulsion he wants everything coz he got nothing when he was growing up exept the leather belt hence why he hates his mother x

Hi everyone where you all at today x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Thurl :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Thurl, aw sorry about your temp drop, could you have just slept with your mouth open or something which has thrown it off? I hope so and hope you get a surprise bfp x

Bailey mine's in the dog house as well which doesn't happen very often, I am sick to the back teeth of being in my house and wanted to do something or go somewhere but hubby was 'busy', then his mate calls and comes to pick him up and leaves me at home bored and can't even take myself out somewhere coz buses as crap on a Sunday and I can't drive........hmppph [insert swear word of your choice] men!

I suppose he needs some time away from work and me, which is fine normally coz I can take myself off somewhere else too but at the moment I'm stuck.

Bailey I'm sure things will be different when bubba is here, I suppose he is just making the most of being able to go out before he arrives x

Oh and your doppler wasn't a luxury it was a necessity! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry you think the witch is coming thurl but you arent out yet hun!!Fx'd!

Maryanne - I wish my df even had something to show for it but he never actually buys anything except beer and fags. He used to gamble and I think thats what the problem is again. Need to get him out of that stupid pub job he has but even though he hates it at times he's too bloody lazy even to apply for a new job. And when I find a suitable one he always finds a problem with it. I got him to go to an interview last time with the people who own Northcote Manor, and he actually got the job, but then turned it down saying it was too hard to get to by public transport ( I offered to buy him a moped with my PPI money but nooooo!). 

Sorry rant over ladies, like I say I love him to bits, I just wish I'd found a more mature responsible guy sometimes.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey did you say he is going to try and give up the fags before bubba arrives, or did I imagine that? x


----------



## baileybubs

We must have posted at the same time mrs d!! Thats not fair leaving you alone when you cant really get anywhere by yourself! 

Yeah my df keeps saying he will be different when the baby is here but my question to him is why cant he be like that now and be there for me and spend some money and time on me before the baby arrives. Oh well I guess I will just have to see how he goes. I've got a new tactic now though. I don't care what he does with his spare money now, and if he runs out its his problem. And if he borrows money of people again it his problem, and if he continues spending all his money on himself and not looking at our future as a family he will find himself moving back into his mum and dads.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he did say that mrs d but I doubt he will do it. He keeps making so many promises and statements that he cant keep, and I just keep getting disappointed when he doesnt keep them so you know what they say, if you dont expect much then you can never be disappointed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw :hugs: I wish I lived closer and we could go out for a coffee or something x

I hope he is just making the most of his spare cash and free time now and when the hobbit arrives he gets a kick up the bum and becomes more of a family man xxx


----------



## thurl30

Ah thanks ladies, she is definately on her way, I feel abit under the weather today and I had a couple of tiny spots on the toilet paper a little while ago. I do feel that this is good news though because this shows that my body is doing the right thing after ovulation, I'm 13dpo today so this is the right time for af to show, and means the problem I have is with ovulation and the fact it either doesn't happen, or happens so late (CD26 this cycle!!), atleast I know I did O this cycle :happydance:

Mrs D and Bailey sorry to hear about the DH's! men hey?! Mrs D on the plus side you have BnB to keep you company :hugs: Bailey show your df picture of things you could buy with the money he fritters away :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I see lots of you online now, how are you all and have you had a nice weekend?

Fletch how are you hun? any developments? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I hope so, he's a great guy otherwise (obviously I think so thats why I'm marrying him lol). He's loving and caring, he'd never do anything to hurt me, he will be an amazing father and husband in every way except financially, he just cannot control his spending. He just doesnt think, its like a teenagers mentality sometimes, he has money in his account so it can be spent, he just doesnt think about saving it for things we need or budgeting so that he still has enough money for bills. When we first moved in together I thought it was because he'd always lived at home and never had to deal with finances before really, but we've lived together for over a year now and he's still as bad as he was. Let's just hope my new tactic works......maybe when his friends wont lend him money coz he owes them and he has no fags he will realise he needs to start getting in control.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl I admire your PMA. If the witch does get you this month then like you say at least your body is back to normal, I would still like you to get a surprise bfp though xxx

That's a good idea about bailey showing df pictures of what they could buy, dig out some nursary pages in catalogues maybe?


----------



## baileybubs

I see you all too lol, hi :hi:

Thurl - oh ive tried that, he seems to think that we have savings for anything we buy, he cant seem to get the idea out of his head that just coz he has spare money doesnt mean he has to spend it all lol, men!! Or should I say boys in my df's case lol


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with mrs d thurl, thats some good PMA! I hope you do get your surprise BFP now xxx


----------



## thurl30

How do you see everyone??? :haha:

Thanks Mrs D :hugs:

Bailey I totally agree with you... boys! :haha: Atleast you have somewhere to secretly come and vent :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Ah thanks Bailey, you never know x


----------



## baileybubs

I might give it a go with the catalogue idea though, I just sometimes think he cant grasp the concept of budgeting though, he doesnt seem to think about what he could spend his £20 beer money on. I suppose I notice it more now I'm pregnant coz I really dont spend much money myself anymore coz I never go out lol

Is everyone busy catching up lol 

Ooh he's just text saying he loves me lol, see he is a sweetie, but it just feels like grovelling now lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl, down below the quick reply box it says 'currently active users viewing this thread' and below is a list of names x


----------



## baileybubs

They've all disappeared again, its just us three again lol!!
Maybe all my ranting about df has made them log off lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

He is grovelling but at least he realises that he's annoyed/hurt you so that's a start xx

I hope mine grovels too when he gets back haha


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> They've all disappeared again, its just us three again lol!!
> Maybe all my ranting about df has made them log off lol!

Our ranting, I've been doing it too haha


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bet our oh's ears are burning!! Does your dh know that you are annoyed with him?


----------



## thurl30

:haha: your posts are making me chuckle Mrs D and Bailey, I'm getting looks from my dh now because I have been on the laptop for so long :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, well mine is always working so thats why I never get bothered about how long I'm on here lol. You'll notice I'm quieter online on a Tuesday when he's off lol. Although sometimes I make it sound like I'm being nice to him and say "why dont you play on your xbox for a bit hun, relax a bit" lol then I come on here haha :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah, he's just got home and I'm upstairs on the pc, he came through the front door and ginerly called up the stairs 'hello' as if trying to decide if he should go back out again, it made me chuckle and I thought bugger it now he thinks he's forgiven x

Clearly he thinks he's forgiven he's just had the nerve to cut and eat a slice of the cake I made, I'm not very good at staying in a strop, double bugger haha


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Lol, well mine is always working so thats why I never get bothered about how long I'm on here lol. You'll notice I'm quieter online on a Tuesday when he's off lol. Although sometimes I make it sound like I'm being nice to him and say "why dont you play on your xbox for a bit hun, relax a bit" lol then I come on here haha :rofl:

:rofl: I love it x


----------



## baileybubs

He ate some of your cake!! I'd kill him lol!! I'm not good at staying in a strop either, I go a bit mad at him initially and then I calm down and I'm fine, coz I always think "Is it worth it?" and lifes too short. I always try and remember that I am lucky to have all the things I do and no need to be so angry and upset, so I cheer up. But then he thinks he can get away with doing it again so he does and I wonder why I get so frustrated lol.


----------



## thurl30

Still making me laugh, especially the bit about the xbox :rofl:

I'm off to cook dinner now, catch you ladies later :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

Yup I was just snooping a bit during a boring part of the movie


----------



## MrsDuck

I go really quiet and ignore him, but then I forget and talk to him :dohh: 

I need dinner too, what to cook?? Catch up later xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, sorry for the boring rant Tawn, not much break from you boring bit of the movie!

Catch you later thurl!!

I miss cupcake! Hope you are having a good hol, where theres clearly no wifi lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Urgh, I just posted and it "ate" my post, at least I think.

Anyhow, I read your posts too late and have spent the last few hours packing and doing laundry. I have one load of laundry left to put away and then plan on taking it easy the rest of the day. DH is making dinner tonight whether he knows it or not.


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> I go really quiet and ignore him, but then I forget and talk to him :dohh:
> 
> I need dinner too, what to cook?? Catch up later xx

hahaha that made me giggle coz i do that too, and I'm such a chatty person it feels like more punishment for me than him lol!!

Me three, my tummy is rumbling, off to see what I can Ready Steady Cook today!!


----------



## baileybubs

Bad Amy!!! He should be doing it!! I still havent hoovered, although df now isnt coming home on his break so I may just do it seen as naughty furry Bailey wandered in before having rolling around in the garden and brought half of it back in with him!!

Amy relax!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, laundry is done now... my plans for the rest of the day are for DH and I to go get a donut from this local donut shop that is supposed to be really good (we've never been but I have been craving donuts off and on for about 3 weeks now!) Then we are going to the furniture stores to look a bit (we need to get furniture for the guest bedroom in the new house), picking up a prescription, and then being home later this afternoon to just chill on the couch!

I am going to be so happy once we are moved and everything is unpacked. It's hard cause DH wants to help but isn't as motivated to just do it as I am and then once I start I have this compulsive need to finish it. I've always had trouble sitting still but being pregnant is making me have to learn how, at least at times. I am kinda achy from packing (my back and legs mostly) and definitely know I need to not be lifting stuff for awhile now.

I hope you are all well and are having a nice Sunday evening (evening for most of you!)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get that too Amy, my df isnt as motivated to do any housework and stuff and I am about OCD about the cleaning, its killing me that the lounge needs hoovering!! But he always says I do it before he gets chance, but I'm a person who does chores and then relaxes, whereas he will relax and do nothing on his first day off and then do housework on his second day off.....and no house work in between but he does do long days. 

Mmmm I'm making a yummy risotto with mushrooms, peppers, leeks and green beans, and some river cobbler...it smells lush, just waiting for it to be thoroughly cooked, keep topping it up with my stock lol. Nice and healthy (except for the butter that I fried it all off in haha :rofl: )


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and Ive had a thing for sweet things like cakes and donuts Amy, Ive asked my df to get some custard filled donuts from asda today while he was on his break!


----------



## MrsDuck

Naughty Amy stop doing chores and sit down x

Mmm your risotto sounds lovely, I haven't stopped eating today, but my excuse is that it has rained all day long, a lousy excuse I know x

Enjoy your donuts bailey, I hope df doesn't come home too late with them x


----------



## baileybubs

Its not looking good so far mrs d, they dont stop serving til 9pm, which is crap anyway but if its quiet at this time sometimes he gets to finish early but he isnt replying to my texts so I'd say they are busy boo! I want my donuts lol!

Its the nature of winter though to stay warm indoors and eat mrs d! I have done well today I havent picked rubbish like I usually do. I did enough of that yesterday lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope he gets to leave soon otherwise you'll be asleep by the time he gets back with them. 

I've pigged out today on the chocolate and vanilla marble cake I made and I found at the back of the cupboard a box of ice cream flakes that are a year out of date so they needed eating haha


----------



## fletch_W

I want donuts too!! 

Bailey I'm sorry our men are being men :(


----------



## baileybubs

Its not a good day for our men being good to us today is it??

haha mrs d thats so funny, they just had to be eaten lol!!! Did you just eat them by themselves :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

No I needed ice cream with them lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I thought just the wafers on their own sounded odd lol, but a good excuse to have ice cream lol!!

Fletch I like your avatar hun xx


----------



## baileybubs

I say lol way too much dont I?? I dont say it out loud of course!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey it wasn't wafers it was a box of cadburys chocolate flakes ooops haha


----------



## baileybubs

Ohhhhh lol!!! Thats even better lol!! And there I go lol'ing again!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel like I've put half a stone on today, my sweet tooth has been on overdrive lol :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Where is cath today she's been very quiet, it's tomorrow she goes isn't it?


----------



## baileybubs

My df brought me home a piece of cake last night that I ate today and it was no word of a lie, an eigth of a birthday cake, with loads of icing, I reckon baby's had a massive sugar rush today!

I thought she went tomorrow too.


----------



## MrsDuck

at least you've got your hobbit as an excuse, I don't have one except that I've been a pig today haha I'll try and be good tomorrow to make up for it.... Yeah right like that's going to happen lol x


----------



## thurl30

Ohhhhh where is af??!! I know she is on the way and I just want it all her, gone and new cycle started!! :dohh:

Hope you chatty ladies have had a nice evening, I'm off to chill for an hour before bed. I am back at work tomorrow after a week off so need an early night :haha:

Cath if you read this wishing you a lovely holiday :hugs:

Night night everyone :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey!!!

I'm on wifi!

Bailey I see your avatar is a beautiful scan picture so assuming all went well!!! Yey!!!

How is everyone else?

I only have 1/2 hours worth of wifi so no time to read back really! If anyone is online id love a quick update!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh....and I did an ic this am as I was hopeful I might get bfp as my bbs are agony and do veiny....but bfn and just an Evap! :(.....pretty gutted but will just make the most of the cocktails and runny eggs at breakfast!


----------



## baileybubs

Night thurl, hope AF comes for you soon or you get a surprise BFP!!

Mrs d - I think this baby might end up having a sugar addiction if I'm not careful though!! Its weird coz I never usually eat sweet things, I cant stand sugar in my coffee, or on cereal, I dont eat cakes or chocolate, and definately dont eat sweets, but just want them all the time lol!! Its taking its toll on my teeth though coz I still have that toothache, my teeth clearly arent used to the sugar!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake!! We miss you!! Hope you are having a lovely holiday!!

Yeah my scan was perfect, the hobbit is doing excellently, I have a doppler too now and listen to his little heartbeat!

Cheryl had hers too and it went amazingly too!

Tawn is doing really well too, just waiting for her scan.

Fletch got a BFP yesterday but then todays was BFN so shes really confused and upset!

Cath is pretty sure AF is coming, but shes been quiet today.

Thurl is awaiting AF and is sure she's coming.

Shellie hasnt updated for a while so dont really know.

Dani is waiting for AF and doesnt know if she may get a BFP

Shelby is awaiting results after her chemical/mc last week.

Maryanne will be having the findings of her son's autopsy this week and is nervous but wants to know what happened.

Mrs d is sleeping better but shes online and so can update you her slef lol!!

Poppy and engelburt are doing well and she cant wait to finish work for maternity

Did I miss anyone???


----------



## baileybubs

Oh bum I did, mummy2 is on a new cycle and has lots of PMA and I think is O'ing anyday and hoping to catch that eggy


----------



## cupcake1981

What is this Facebook group I seem to be tagged in? Can people see it on my FB? Hope not, I don't like people knowing my business!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry I really sort of shortened those stories but cupcake only has a certain amount of time wifi so wanted to kinda say it all as quickly as poss!!


----------



## baileybubs

Nope no-one can see it, its completely secret, only those of us in it can see the group, its members and anything we post. But you can unjoin if you dont want to be a part hun.


----------



## cupcake1981

No I don't mind, I just panicked cos there are lots of nosey people on there that I don't want knowing my business! But you are clever bailey so I knew that wouldn't be the case!

Thanks for the update hun! You must be over the moon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake I hope you are having a great time. The fb page is great and secret only the invited people can see anything written on it.

Bailey your quick update was great x

Cupcake how's your holiday going? x


----------



## cupcake1981

It's amazing Mrs d, turquoise water and golden sand and I'm
Fat as a house and as pink as a boiled ham already! Sexy! 

Missing you guys, ESP today after my bfn!


----------



## baileybubs

It was actually dani who set up the group, she's on fb a lot and missed keeping up with us coz she doesnt get chance to get on bnb as much. Its fun trying to keep up with both now lol!!

I am so happy, I am still doing the usual worrying but the doppler is really helping. I was in awe as I saw him/her wriggle about. He wouldnt wake up though to be measured lol, I had to move about and cough and then when I said "come on wake up baby" he stuck his tongue out!! So happy!!

Hows your holiday? Fab I hope!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh sounds lovely!!! And its your holiday, eat whatever you want!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds brilliant I'm so jealous, the weather here is horrendous today so you're not missing much. The redness will go and you'll come back sooo brown and won't need to fake it like us lot x

Are there many fish did you take snorkelling stuff? 

Do sorry for your bfn I hope it's a bfp in a couple of days xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you all inclusive?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I am soooo sick of eating! I don't think all inclusive holidays are for me really! I like to go to different places and eat different food! It is beautiful tho, I'll post a few pics when I'm back!


----------



## cupcake1981

How did fletch get a bfp then a bfn, poor thing! I thought there was no such thing as a false positive!!! Maybe her hormones are really low and that particular pee was really concentrated?


----------



## MrsDuck

She felt a bit weird so did a digi which came up as pregnant 1-2 but hubby was away and wanted to show it to him when he came back today but when she did another digi today it said not pg, the poor love is so confused and upset, but she is going to go to the dr and see what he says, hopefully the second digi was less sensitive x


----------



## baileybubs

I dont know she's really confused. I said that about false positives.

I said that about my last holiday, we booked self catering coz I like going to different places but I wish we had gone all inclusive lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm back I just bought some more wifi! Hubs isn't impressed!

I guess if she goes to the docs then they can do blood hcg so she will know for Definate!

Fletch love to you hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just tried putting a picture of the beach on FB but it won't upload properly :(( so annoying!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think she's going tomorrow, bless her. I hope thatr todays was just a less sensitive one, but she's had bleeding too and thought it was AF. She's said it wasnt as heavy or as long as AF so to me it sounds like early pregnancy bleeding that can be quite common, so fingers crossed for her!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for more wifi, you can make it up to hubby later :winkwink: 

Yeah that's what she wants but thinks her dr will just say test again in a couple of days :(


----------



## baileybubs

Argh pain in the bum!! 

I'm currently watching Monsters Inc lol hehe!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bless her must be so confusing for her!

Did Cath get a bfp??


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw boo, try again I love holiday pics x


----------



## baileybubs

She thinks it was another evap, dont know if shes tested today though


----------



## MrsDuck

No she got a bfn but still no sign of the witch so there's still a chance x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake when is af due hun? x


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake so great to hear from you! Glad your holiday is going well!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d AF is due tomorrow but I don't feel like its coming yet.....guess there might still be hope!

Plus my bbs are so sore I can't sunbathe on my front!

Hi Tawn! :wave:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh that's sounds positive, I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks hun, although I've drunk far too many strawberry daiquiris in the last few days if I get a bfp!

How is your recovery coming on hun? 

I might drop outta service in a mo!


----------



## baileybubs

drink til its pink cupcake!! But all sounds good!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Drink til it's pink :winkwink: x

Recovery is going ok thanks x


----------



## AmyB1978

I thought Cath had af come, yesterday? Am I confused or mixing her up with someone else??


----------



## cupcake1981

Right I'm signing off now!

Love to you all and will check in again soon!


----------



## AmyB1978

oh, and Cupcake, HI! Glad it is beautiful and hope you are having a great time... hopefully you will get a BFP soon, your symptoms certainly sound good!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah she did actually!! Doh, I forgot about that, see its useless asking me lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know??? I can't keep up with bnb and fb, I think you might be right x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bye cupcake have a fantastic time and I hope you get a bfp x


----------



## AmyB1978

I think she did but am not sure. 

I am definitely done moving around/doing ANYTHING today now... we just got home a few minutes ago, which makes it almost 4:30 my time, and I am sitting here on the couch crying cause I am so exhausted! Some day I will learn to not overdo it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy you poor thing, lie on the couch and have a nap and don't do any more packing or cleaning xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks MrsD, I have been done packing/cleaning/laundry for awhile but then we went and looked at furniture for a few hours and it turns out I just needed to rest! Doing that now though!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad to hear it Amy, rest up and take it easy x

Right ladies I'm off to bed, chat tomorrow xxx

Cath have a lovely holiday xx


----------



## maryanne67

Thurl sounds like af on the way and teasing you if only we could wish ourselves pg and be done with all the stress hope you had a good sunday x

Bailey hope oh soon realises once hes skint and got no 1 to lend off just how important it is to keep some money by especially wwith a baby in the house your risotto sounded fab except for the mushrooms just hate them even the smell of them x

Mrsd d i always fancied making marble cake they look yummy never tried 1 and never got round to making 1 either naughty oh leaving you home alone x

Cupcake lovely to see you popped in hope you continue having a lovely time and come back with a bfp x

Fletch i see you lurking how you doin hun x
i gotta have missed some1s but my laptop playing up it already ate my post once when firewall kicked in with an alert but hope yous all had a good sunday x


----------



## fletch_W

Hiya maryanne! 

Just got into bed after a nice hour with hubby but wanted to say hi before I drop off. Any niggles yet? You're 8dpo right? 

Bfn this morning for me and this evening so will test again tomorrow and if bfn then ill just assume its a dodgy test.

Hope you had a nice weekend Hun. Speak tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

little few twinges Fletch but nothing major had them before on a bfn cycle ,sorry bout the bfn would really like to see you ith a bfp but if its bfn 2moro could it of beena chemical enjoy cuddles time hun bet its good having him home night nite x


----------



## fletch_W

Where is everyone? 

Cath enjoy your holiday my lovely Xxxx


----------



## Tawn

I was just thinking the same thing Fletch! It's weird, now that you guys have a FB group I feel like no one comes on here anymore...

How are you doing today lovely? Have you tested again? I am glad your hubby is home now to support you through such a confusing time! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Bfn so def a dodgy test the other day. Hubby is gutted and told me he feels so helpless for ttc making me feel so lousy. So were ntnp till after Xmas cos I have no idea where I'm at in my cycle so might as well keep it that way.

Are you not on fb? I find it easier when I'm out and about but will be on here most evenings as hubby watches tv and the laptop is free. 

How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww hun, I can't believe that! So so SO gutted for you lovely! I was over the moon with your BFP, honestly, and I don't know that it could be a dodgy test if you had a few that were positive and a digi? Although, I guess a chemical wouldn't be any better or more comforting. Both options suck :(

I'm doing OK, thanks hun. Feel just fine as preggo stuff goes (still trying not to worry that I feel "TOO" fine.... but trying to keep my PMA) and as far as non-preggo stuff goes I am trying to be motivated but working from home--especially on a Monday!--makes it hard sometimes! LOL

And yeah, I am on FB, but I wasn't sure how I felt about posting TTC stuff on there so I was hesitant to add people from BnB there. But I think someone said all that stuff is private?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still here :wave: but it is soo quiet on here now x

Yeah the FB page is private and we don't mention anything ttc related off that page so you are safe Tawn, I think we all feel the same way x

It must be hard to get motivated working from home, I've been planning on spring cleaning or should I say winter cleaning the house from top to bottom since I now feel much better and as I'm home til next Monday when I go back to work boooo, but I have absolutely no motivation to do it :( 

Just think you are one of the lucky ones not getting ms, stay positive x


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah its private so only the group can see and no one can see the group unless invited. 

I'm still confused. The test wasn't out of date til next month so who knows. See what October brings xx 

How long until your scan? Time will fly don't worry. I love Monday's they're my relax day after working all weekend. I'm enjoying my new sofa to the max haha  try to relax a bit its Monday, you can catch up tomorrow


----------



## fletch_W

Holy crap. 9 guests lol were famous xx


----------



## Tawn

fletch_W said:


> Holy crap. 9 guests lol were famous xx

:rofl: at this! Bwahahah!

Thanks for the positivity ladies, 17 days until my scan! 

MrsD, that is GREAT that you are feeling so much better hun! Absolutely amazing! About time your doc gave you some anti-inflammatories!!!! (sp?) But BOOOO on going back to work! That will be a tough transition after so long of recovering. 

Fletch, you had an IC with a line too right? So I don't think it can be 2 dodgy tests, as sorry as I am to say that! Ugh, doesn't make it any better though!

Hmmm, how do I join this FB thing then? I don't use my FB loads, but it would be fun to get to know you ladies on there!


----------



## AmyB1978

I am still here too.. it is a lot quieter right now, but then again it seems like it is always quieter on weekends... maybe it will pick back up again now that Monday is here? Remember how quiet it got while Mrs D was gone? :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

It's coz we are always at the top of the ttc threads, chatterbugs x

It's a mystery fletch, they do say there is no such thing as a false positive and you can't get evaps on a digi so I'm sorry to say I think it was a chemical :( I know not what you wanted to hear, I wished it was going to be your rainbow xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha, yeah MrsD is the CHATTIEST lady on here :winkwink: 

But now both Cath AND Cupcake are on holiday, so I am sure it will be pretty dead around here!


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, I was thinking the same thing re: cath and cupcake! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy, What are you trying to say lol :rofl:

I don't use my FB much, I prefer on here. Tawn send someone a pm with your name and what your pic is of and that person can friend you and invite you to the group. I don't know how to invite anyone so don't do me......confused.com haha I told you I don't really do FB xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah going back to work is going to be a shock to the system, but I'm looking forward to being able to drive again :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Fletch hope ur ok Hun :hugs:

Mrs d when u back at work Hun??xx

Amy how u doin? How's ur packing?xx

Tawn not long till ur scan Hun, I don't even kno when mines is yet. X

Afm I don't hav Facebook :( I told my MIL today she was chuffed to bits. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

I'm okay thanks I just feel really nauseous and I'm cramping quite a bit so heck knows what's gone on. 

How is your ms now? So happy mil is cuffed


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's a bit better Hun its mostly at night now. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw Cheryl that's great news!


----------



## CherylC3

Still craving super noodles and irn bru lol. Its like my daily fix lol x


----------



## fletch_W

Haha irn bru. Haven't had that in years xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I normally hate it lol but im living off tht lol. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Did you say u don't have fb? You should get one and come join the group Dani made xx


----------



## Tawn

Awww So glad you had a good time telling your mil Cheryl!!! Of course she was chuffed, you are having their rainbow grandbaby!!


----------



## CherylC3

No I don't want one Hun I used to hav one. Cx

My brother is due a baby the wk after me and the got the blood gender test and there having a girl. And my friend just gave birth to a boy today. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet she was over the moon Cheryl xx irn bru and super noodles haha

Fletch sorry to hear about your cramping xx

I'm back at work Monday Cheryl boo xx


----------



## toothfairy29

A BIG HELLO LADIES!!!! Just passing by to see what you are all up to! WOW!!!!!!!! Loads of you now have your BFPs. Huge congratulations to you all. I am 30 wks tomorrow can you believe! (I was the 1st BFP in this thread). Things seem to be going ok so far! Good luck to you all and big big hugs x x x x x x x x x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw just a week left mrs d. Xx

Aw hey tooth fairy god 30 wks amazing, u kno wot ur having??xxxx


----------



## nesSAH

:hi: beautiful chatty ladies :D.... sorry I'm more of a lurker in here.
Hope everyone is doing well :) So hard to keep up with y'all!! :haha:

Really looking forward to Fall :bfp:s from this thread!! Sending :dust: to all of you waiting :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

Hi* Fletch*: are you gonna re-test in a few more days? :dust: and fingers crossed!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

CherylC3 said:


> Aw just a week left mrs d. Xx
> 
> Aw hey tooth fairy god 30 wks amazing, u kno wot ur having??xxxx

Time has passed fast hasn't it?! Yes its a boy!! Hope things are going well for you?? You feeling ok? Despite the Irn Bru?!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi nessah and toothfairy nice to see you both back and glad to see everything is going well with you both xx


----------



## fletch_W

nesSAH said:


> Hi* Fletch*: are you gonna re-test in a few more days? :dust: and fingers crossed!!!

:wave: nessah! no i dont think so. well, i have 4/5 cheapies left so if i still feel crampy and nauseous in a few days then i might test again but i dont have any other symptoms so i cant see how im pregnant. and having done two more cb digis since the bfp and both been negative its just not likely i am. im confused but everyone seems to be saying its chemical so i might just have to accept that it was and move on. i have decided to just ntnp until after christmas and see what happens. cos my due date is coming up in a month and i dont want to be stressing over if i have a bfp or bfn before then, i just want to be relaxed and let it pass without me being too emotional. fat chance of that happening but i am ridding my house of everything to do with ttc, i am putting my safe keeping box in my wardrobe to forget about it and gonna find something else to focus on. might take up knitting haha after all i have a rocking chair collecting dust in my spare room:dohh:

how are you doing?? dont be a lurker!! chat more! i love hearing from everyone

toothfairy!! how are you hun?? a boy! so exciting! i cannot wait to hear that he has arrived! do you have a name yet? xx


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave:

The :witch: got me big style today :grr:

How is everyone?

Fletch sorry to see you got another bfn, hope you're doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

thurl! sorry she got you :( next month she is staying away! :gun: :)

im doing okay. were both just confused haha xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey Fletch!!!!!! I am pretty good thanks! Still totally worry about the pregnancy every single day as I am sure you all do/will when you get your BFP. I can't believe how stressful and worrying this whole baby thing it. It seems you've had your share of stress too. I tried to hide all my TTC stuff once but it's a hard addiction to break! So many times though you hear of people who are taking some of the pressure off and BINGO late period. Really crossing everything for you ladies. I do pop in lots to have a read through and lurk just like nessah!!!


----------



## thurl30

Yes it is confusing hun, it doesn't make sense :shrug: This ttc business is so tough :hugs:

Hopefully she stays away next month, I'm feeling alot more positive than I was based on temps from my last cycle, I'm 99% sure I O'd at last so that's a good start :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry the witch got you thurl, I hope she stays away for the next 9 months xx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs Duck, how are you doing today? x


----------



## nesSAH

*MrsDuck*: How are you doing hun?

*Fletch*: I know due dates can be tough, but don't worry, when this rainbow comes your way it will be worth it all :hugs: Really keeping you ladies in prayers and very optimistic that good news is just around the corner

*Toothfairy:* can't believe you're that far along- how has it been for you?

AFM: MS has slowly reduced, so throwing up once a day... still have not put on weight, but not lost more either... also no real bump yet and no movements :p...But I hear it's okay... Doc says it's fine.

My gender scan is tomorrow but will be staying :yellow: :haha: love the surprise and also driving everyone around me crazy:lol:


----------



## fletch_W

yay for staying team yellow! i love surprises :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm doing ok thanks, you girls are keeping my mind off going back to work xx

Nessah I'm impressed with your will power, I'd love to be team yellow when the day arrives but I couldn't wait, maybe with my second!


----------



## Tawn

toothfairy29 said:


> A BIG HELLO LADIES!!!! Just passing by to see what you are all up to! WOW!!!!!!!! Loads of you now have your BFPs. Huge congratulations to you all. I am 30 wks tomorrow can you believe! (I was the 1st BFP in this thread). Things seem to be going ok so far! Good luck to you all and big big hugs x x x x x x x x x

Toothfairy! So good to hear from you! Congrats on your baby boy and being 30 weeks! I was just thinking about you because there is another thread I'm on where it felt like it was a reunion from the early days on this thread and I was wondering how you are doing! So happy to hear that everything is going well!

Thurl, sorry for the witch, but glad to hear that it seems like you ovulated this cycle hun! That is a huge positive 

Nessah, I am one of those people who you are driving crazy by staying yellow! Hahahah! Glad to know everything is good though.


----------



## Poppy84

Hey nessah and tooth fairy!!!! It's so good to hear from u. Glad everything is going well.

Tooth fairy I can't believe ur in the home stretch now. Wen r u going on maternity leave?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

have been really busy with work and family stuff so haven't been on in a few days... so what's new?? Did I miss any BFPs??????? There's way too much for me to be able to read back on... read just todays posts!

AFM, O is nooo where to be found, and it's now CD 19. BD'd first thing this morning so didn't get a good look at my cm to see if it's becoming fertile yet, and donno if I can trust it after BDing since I tend to get them spermies confused with cm sometimes! We're both off today and the next two days. Good cuz we have time to BD, but bad cuz I think i'm getting a cold and if it gets worse then it is now then OH won't wanna come near me cuz he's terrified of getting sick :( Don't blame him with him being prone to pneumonia. Friday and Saturday we won't see each other cuz of our shifts, so I have a funny feeling that's gonna be when my body is gonna decide to be fertile and O, when we won't be doing any BDing!! 


Anyway, me and Oh are planning on doing some drinking this evening ... maybe the alcohol will kill this bug I've got lol ... maybe do some more BDing too lol ... hope u ladies have a lovely night!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shellie I hope your cold doesn't develop and the drinkies works it's magic. Glad you and df are getting a chance to bd and I hope you find that O soon xx


----------



## Tawn

Glad to hear from you Shellie! Do you have a vitamin supplement called "Airbourne" in Canada? I used to get that in the US and you take it right when you feel a cold coming on and it knocks it out of your system! It is fab! Plus it comes in yummy flavored tablets that you just add to water :)


----------



## baileybubs

Who said its quiet on this thread now??? Just took me 20 mins to catch up lol!! And I think Cath and Cupcake being away has a lot to do with it lol, and me on a 10 hour shift today!

Hi nessah and toothfairy!! So glad to hear your pregnancies are going well!! Yay team blue toothfairy and yay team yellow nessah, I dont have the patience lol!!

Thurl - so sorry for AF, but I am telling you guys, its lucky October!! I predicted lucky August and had words with the universe and then me, cheryl and tawn all got our BFPs. So now I have had words again, and October will be lucky and you will all get your BFPs!!!

Fletch - I;m sorry this was so confusing for you hun, its horrible hun. But same to you hun that I said to Thurl.....lucky October, I'm telling you!!

Tawn - hey hun, dont worry about feeling TOO fine hun, dont forget I kept panicking too about lack of ms and just feeling tired and sore boobs, but I saw the hobbit wriggling away and I just listened to his hb right now. Everything will be ok hun ( I know its hard not to worry and I am such a hypocrite lol) just 17 more sleeps!!!

Hope everyone is well!!

AFM - I have the most horrendous backache today, and my hip has been killing too, as well as toothache still :-( I had a pretty stressful shift at work, and then to top it off, the cow worker was doing the night shift and I was handing over to her and she blatantly ignored me!!! I was so pissed off, she even walked out of the room as I was talking!! Excuse my language but how un-f**king-professional!!!!! It just really wound me up that some people cant act like adults! WIsh she would just f**k off to wherever she is bloody going already and I dont have to put up with her crap anymore!!
Sorry rant over!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry shellie didnt mean to miss you there! Cant believe still no sign of O hun!! Hope you manage to O soon and get some more bding in!! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone?? Really is quiet without Cath and Cupcake lol!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Book of face lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope not even there!

How are you all today girlies?

It's a rainbow day here today, heavy downpours then the sun comes out.....where is that rainbow hiding x

Has anyone been affected by flooding?


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy84 said:


> Hey nessah and tooth fairy!!!! It's so good to hear from u. Glad everything is going well.
> 
> Tooth fairy I can't believe ur in the home stretch now. Wen r u going on maternity leave?

Poppy!!! You aren't that far behind me really!!!! I am finishing work on 31st October. Counting down more to this that the due date at the minute, can't wait to finish! You are staying yellow??? I didn't have the will power! Bet you're feeling lots of kicks now?

Nessah things have so far gone ok. I had horrible morning sickness until 18 weeks. We didn't tell people til after about 15 weeks because of previous losses and it was hard to cover up feeling and being soooooo sick! I am getting big and heavy now so just have the usual groans!!

Tawn congratulations!! Nice to know you thought of me!!! How are things going for you?

Really hope you're all having and continue to have straight forward healthy pregnancies. We all deserve them!!! I find I appreciate every day that I get through still that all is well. I consider myself very lucky and in no way take for granted that baby is still here and happy for another day!!

Love to you all x x x x x


----------



## toothfairy29

I am going to subscribe back in to this thread! I was the only pregnant one for a while and felt I wouldn't be welcome in a silly way so laid low! Now there are a few of you with buns in the oven again it'd be nice to stay in touch with my original gang!! If you'll have me back!!??


----------



## baileybubs

Its pouring down here too mrs d but it has been for days now, no sunshine. I do love in the north west though so its pretty bog standard for it to rain lol. We havent had flooding in my direct area but some places nearby have towards the river. Personally I am glad I live on a big sloping hill!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Toothfairy it's nice to have you back, we look forward to seeing pics of your new arrival soon xx

Bailey - Glad you haven't been affected by the floods (I'm at the top of a hill too). It's scary looking at the news, some people are having a horrendous time of it with more rain still to come x


----------



## Tawn

Toothfairy, of course you are welcome back! When a lot of the girls started getting bfps, we decided we didn't want them to leave because we had gotten so close and so we kind of made up our own rules on this thread! But it is lovely having you back here! And maternity leave is coming up so soon!

I'm doing great, thanks hun! I am probably having the easiest pregnancy I've ever heard of, so physically I feel fine, but it is a bit worrying to be soooo symptomless, if that makes sense? But I did spend quite a bit of time dry heaving today before breakfast and in the shower, so I have my "fully preggo" days as well!

MrsD, it's lovely here! Cold as a witch's t** LOL but sunny. But I think East Anglia is renowned for having the driest weather in England? Don't know if that is true, a taxi driver told me it once! :haha:


----------



## Poppy84

toothfairy29 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey nessah and tooth fairy!!!! It's so good to hear from u. Glad everything is going well.
> 
> Tooth fairy I can't believe ur in the home stretch now. Wen r u going on maternity leave?
> 
> Poppy!!! You aren't that far behind me really!!!! I am finishing work on 31st October. Counting down more to this that the due date at the minute, can't wait to finish! You are staying yellow??? I didn't have the will power! Bet you're feeling lots of kicks now?
> 
> Nessah things have so far gone ok. I had horrible morning sickness until 18 weeks. We didn't tell people til after about 15 weeks because of previous losses and it was hard to cover up feeling and being soooooo sick! I am getting big and heavy now so just have the usual groans!!
> 
> Tawn congratulations!! Nice to know you thought of me!!! How are things going for you?
> 
> 
> Really hope you're all having and continue to have straight forward healthy pregnancies. We all deserve them!!! I find I appreciate every day that I get through still that all is well. I consider myself very lucky and in no way take for granted that baby is still here and happy for another day!!
> 
> Love to you all x x x x xClick to expand...

Yay of course we want u back tooth fairy

I'm going on maternity on 30th nov so a month after u. Yeh lots of kicks now.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Toothfairy of course u can come back! 



Tawn said:


> Glad to hear from you Shellie! Do you have a vitamin supplement called "Airbourne" in Canada? I used to get that in the US and you take it right when you feel a cold coming on and it knocks it out of your system! It is fab! Plus it comes in yummy flavored tablets that you just add to water :)

Oh no no i can't take that ... it has echinacea in it, and unless I want to kill my OH, i won't be going anywhere near it. He's deathly allergic to echinacea. They learned the hard way when he was young and was sick one day his mom gave a bag of cough drops and he decided to have nearly the whole bag and ended up in emergency! of course with him having a crappy immune system one of the good herbs to help it he can't have! I decided to google it and looks like someone wrote an article on it last month! and it's a UK article too! https://www.nhs.uk/news/2012/08august/Pages/echinacea-allergy-warning-for-children-under-12.aspx I bet OH's mom wishes this article came out back when OH was young. 

As for the cold I have now, it feels a little better but my nose is starting to run. So I'm gonna take some more cold meds.. crappy thing is it'll probably dry out any cm i might have, if im fertile. but if my nose is runny OH wont wanna BD! sigh ... lol


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome back Tooth Fairy! I think I must have joined after you left, or when you were only lurking! 

Shellie, I hope you are feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw shellie you can't win, either you take the meds and dry up your cm, or you don't take the meds but then df won't give you spermies xx


----------



## baileybubs

Tooth fairy, of course you are welcome!! Yeah we have our own rules on this thread dont we? It seems silly to make friends and then have to leave a thread, everyone in this thread is happy with our rules though lol.
Can't believe since this thread started though our first BFP is now at 30 weeks!!!
How exciting!

Shellie, does getting him drunk/tipsy not help to distract from the runny nose? Sometimes I wish my fella was that fussy, he isnt bothered if I look like I'm dying he'll still try it on!! Not that he gets very far if I feel unwell lol. Maybe you can be like Monica in that episode of Friends when she's ill and get him to rub vaporub on your chest lol.

Well me and df are having a chill out day together at home. It's nice especially on a rubbish day like this, but I hve to say my bum is getting numb from sitting on the sofa doing nothing.....I get bored so easily lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey enjoy your chill out day with df and get him to cook you dinner as there has to be some perks to being engaged to a chef :winkwink: how's the toothache now? Have you managed to find a dentist that will see you?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he's gonna cook dinner although no idea what yet!! My toothache is still kinda there but it's more like a dull ache now. Paracetamol helps! I still just managed to eat a doughnut lol so it isn't too bad! 

Me and df are watching Groundhog Day, he's never seen it lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's nice having a cwtch on the couch as Cath would say watching a film x

Yay well done for getting him to cook, I wouldn't mind what it was as long as I didn't have to cook it haha

Glad the toothache isn't too bad, maybe you've found the cure donuts! xx


----------



## Tawn

Mmmmmm do you think donuts cure nausea too?! :winkwink: Cause that sounds so good right now but I am so queasy that I can't imagine eating anything! One of those days! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol see you do have pregnancy symptoms!! I found that I was mostly naseaus coz I hadn't eaten, so maybe munching on something might help Tawn. 

You know it's really warm in my house now and my toothache was worse in the night when I was breathing in cold air! Maybe it's over sensitivity or something?? Or maybe that's wishful thinking and I'm just hoping I don't have to go to the dentist lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Argh! Just watched that advert for Stoptober and asked my df again if he's gonna try and stop. He keeps saying he will but I don't believe him! He spends so much money and he stinks and I know you can't make someone stop they have to want to do it, but anyone got any ideas as to how I can help him decide he wants to stop lol!!! I tried the whole "being a healthy dad" thing, and I also had a level 1 on my carbon dioxide test which according to the nurse is ok but could be better if he didn't smoke coz he brings it into the house on his clothes and in his hair. But that still hasn't deterred him. He's just gone outside for a fag now!


----------



## baileybubs

Carbon monoxide sorry not carbon dioxide


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, random days of symptoms Bailey, it's very strange and unpredictable. Today has been pretty rough, tbh, spent the whole of my shower heaving uncontrollably! :rofl:

Hmmm not sure what to say about your DF and stopping smoking? I think that if those healthy daddy and your test results persuasions didn't work, it doesn't seem very likely? My DH smoked (a LOT) when we first met before we were together as a couple. I had casually mentioned that I don't date smokers and he just decided to stop, cold turkey, because he had wanted to be with me. But I know he still misses it and occassionally makes me feel guilty for "forcing" him--even though I never told him not to! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I hope you feel better Tawn! 

Yeah I don't think he's going to quit, and I understand how hard it is coz I used to smoke too but I just don't feel like he even wants to try. It's bringing me down a bit to be honest that he's not even attempting to try but I have tried talking to him and its got me nowhere. I guess maybe I'll just have to get used to the fact that he smokes :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn sorry about your heaving in the shower, naughty baby finally giving you ms just when you thought you had escaped it xx

Bailey have you tried the emotional blackmail tact? Look up how more likely hobbit is to get certain illnesses coming from a smoking household (I know he won't be smoking around the hobbit) and use the facts to say if you won't give up for me or yourself please do it for our hobbit, I know that's awful but you've tried everything else and it might just shock him into giving up?? xx


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Tawn sorry about your heaving in the shower, naughty baby finally giving you ms just when you thought you had escaped it xx
> 
> Bailey have you tried the emotional blackmail tact? Look up how more likely hobbit is to get certain illnesses coming from a smoking household (I know he won't be smoking around the hobbit) and use the facts to say if you won't give up for me or yourself please do it for our hobbit, I know that's awful but you've tried everything else and it might just shock him into giving up?? xx

Good idea! Also..... Don't want to scare u but I read somewhere that cot death is more likely in a smoking household even if it not smoking near the baby. It can still get in ur hair, clothes, curtains etc. try telling him that! Maybe it will scare him


----------



## Tawn

Wowza! ^^^^ If what Poppy said doesn't scare him, I don't think anything will! Yikes!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for the advice ladies, I have tried all this. He's been saying he's quitting since we got our first BFP in January. He always says it then never does anything so it just feels like all this is falling on deaf ears *sigh* 
He keeps saying he will have quit by the time the baby arrives but he's already had 3 months of this pregnancy alone (not including last time) so I'm not holding out hope.

Nevermind. How's everyone else's day going?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: wot a boring day car shopping :( and I don't kno wot I'm wanting just mre confused tbh. Aw bailey hope u get him to stop Hun or make him go outside. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh he does go outside Cheryl, always has so he's never smoked in the house at all. But my midwife said that he brings carbon monoxide into the house coz its on his clothes and in his hair. I'm more bothered about when the baby is here and if he has a fag and then holds the baby in his smokey minging clothes!

Aw did you not enjoy car shopping them Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

No hated it Hun saw an Astra and I like the mini jeep thing so can't decide hubby doesn't like the mini jeep but I think it wud be gd to put gus boy in the boot. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey hopefully he will give up when hobbit is here x

Cheryl just make sure you can get a pushchair in and out of the boot easily or you'll be cursing every day x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi :wave: is anyone here?! 

Had to log on and find out how fletch got on at the docs??? Did she get a bfp yet??

AFM....no AF yet, but wondering of last weeks pinchy pains in my side were ovulation, and the week b4 when I got a +opk it was a false alarm?!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi :wave:

Is anyone here? Jus thought is pop on and see if fletch had another bfp yet???? 

How is everyone, what's the goss?

AFM, still no AF!! Not tested again yet tho....maybe pains last week were late ovulation and my OPKs we're wrong!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm why did they post twice??


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo you are all busy or do we just use FB now and not bnb?

Btw hubs and I are both here in the hotel lobby sipping cocktails on our iPhones catching up with back home! I'm not just ignoring him!


----------



## Tawn

Hi Cupcake! I don't think Fletch went to the docs, I think she assumed that they would just tell her to keep testing and she was getting bfns :( 

How is holiday!?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey cupcake!! We miss you!! Hope you are having a lovely holiday!!
> 
> Yeah my scan was perfect, the hobbit is doing excellently, I have a doppler too now and listen to his little heartbeat!
> 
> Cheryl had hers too and it went amazingly too!
> 
> Tawn is doing really well too, just waiting for her scan.
> 
> Fletch got a BFP yesterday but then todays was BFN so shes really confused and upset!
> 
> Cath is pretty sure AF is coming, but shes been quiet today.
> 
> Thurl is awaiting AF and is sure she's coming.
> 
> Shellie hasnt updated for a while so dont really know.
> 
> Dani is waiting for AF and doesnt know if she may get a BFP
> 
> Shelby is awaiting results after her chemical/mc last week.
> 
> Maryanne will be having the findings of her son's autopsy this week and is nervous but wants to know what happened.
> 
> Mrs d is sleeping better but shes online and so can update you her slef lol!!
> 
> Poppy and engelburt are doing well and she cant wait to finish work for maternity
> 
> Did I miss anyone???

me! i'm 8dpo and just waiting to test!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh any good symptoms ttcbabyisom? Are you going to wait and see if you are late to test?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake are you lovely and brown? I'm sooo jealous xx

Enjoy your cocktails, drink til it's pink haha when are you going to test or when is af due?


----------



## MrsDuck

When are you testing ttcbaby?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake stop catching up and tell us how your holiday is going lol x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Evening ladies!

Thinking of you all. Just catching up before my girl decides she wants to get up and start the day.

Good luck to Cupcake and TTCbaby for whenever you decide to test :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi mummy how are you? Got anything nice planned for the day? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, been trying to sneak on whilst df isn't looking lol!! He's playing chess on the laptop now though so I should be ok!

Ttcbabyisom - So sorry I forgot you!!! 8dpo! Any symptoms? And when are you testing??

Mummy2 - morning!!! Has your DD woken up yet?

Cupcake - hope the holiday is fab!!!!

Mrs d - have you had a good evening?

Tawn - hope the gagging stopped and you have been feeling better!

AFM - just watching Love Actually, love this film!!! Managed to watch 4 films today lol!! But still got this bloody toothache.


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad thanks bailey, I've been watching shameless, just checking in quickly before going to bed. Have you tried mouthwash or a sensodyne toothpaste? It might help a little x


----------



## baileybubs

I used to love shameless but I kinda lost it after a couple of series. 

I've tried the toothpaste I have which is aqua fresh and I've also tried warm salt water.....I'm thinking maybe emergency dentist may be on the cards if I don't hear back from df's dentist soon. I'm sure it will all be fine though.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh crap!! I've just looked at my teeth and gums when I brushed my teeth and can clearly see what is either an abscess or an infection! I broke my tooth not so long ago and didn't think anything of it coz it didn't hurt but it may have exposed the nerve more easily to decay when I broke it. I'm thinking definate abscess!! Ringing emergency dentist in the morning and hoping I can sleep tonight! Should have rung emergency dentist this morning doh!! Silly me for thinking I could wait for a normal dentist to get back to me!


----------



## fletch_W

Hey cupcake. I didn't go to docs cos got bfns since so treating as a chemical going on what the girls are saying. Thanks for thinking of me :) hope youre enjoying you're holiday. Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch, I just needed/wanted to give you some more hugs... :hug: :hug: :hug:
and one more... :hugs:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Fletch - that sucks lovely. I'm so sorry you've been dealt another bad hand. The only positive thing about chemicals though is they don't have you feeling as much like you're starting again. Now no more MCs for my friend Fletch please God, just a perfect healthy baby next time, thank you. :hugs:

Bailey - oh no about your tooth! I think Tawn said it already that pregnancy does weird things to teeth. My dentist told me 100 years ago women would lose a tooth per pregnancy but the odds are better now with the health care we have available. I hope you've been able to sleep and can see an emergency dentist asap in the morning :(
(and DD got up around 7 or so. I usually get in a bit of a catchup in bed before going to get her out of her bed in the mornings)

Cath - hope you're having an amazing time on holidays!

Cupcake - have you tested...? Your symptoms do sound very good.

Tawn - gotta love pregnancy gagging, said no woman ever. I always used to have that problem while brushing my teeth! (bleh!) Your scan is just over 2 weeks away. How exciting!

Thurl - that was great to read you'd had a normal-ish cycle last month hun. I have been praying for normal cycles with no spotting (unlike what I've been used to for the months following my first MC in March) and last month was the first I'd had with none, so I know what it's like to not even really mind getting a BFN, just so long as you feel like your body's playing nicely.

Mrs D - DD and I went shopping this morning for makeup for me and summer clothes for her, then did some groceries before coming home. She's napping now and I'm in bed too (sick with about the 1000th cold of the year it would seem...), so it's been a nice day so far :D
What are your plans for the rest of the week? Are you feeling better and better every day now?

Maryanne - I'm thinking of you as Joshua's results are being put together :hugs:

Amy - I'm glad you'll be letting DH do heaps around the house between now and the big move. How are those fluttery feelings now?

Cheryl - how's everything with you? Hope MS is staying away and you and DH are doing better. It's a hard time as well as a wonderful time in a marriage, so don't be too hard on yourself if the relationship's not always what you'd like it to be xx

Hi Shelby (are you ok hun?), Shellie and TTCbaby :wave:
Sorry if I've missed anyone?

I'm thinking I'm maybe 3DPO today? But really unsure this month as I didn't feel strong O pains like I usually have been. I'm just going off when my slippery CM dried up and that was Monday morning.

Good friends of ours who had an ectopic pregnancy last year just told us last night that they're 13 weeks along now, and bub is in the right place, doing beautifully, and I didn't feel upset or jealous, just genuinely happy for them :D so that was good.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Bailey that doesn't sound good, get that emergency number dialed asap, you must be in agony xx

Mummy it sounds like you and dd had a lovely day, I hope your cold buggers off soon x
Yeah I'm feeling better each day now, back to work monday boo x

Fletch how are you today :hugs: x

I hope everyone has a nice day xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

How are we all today? 

Fletch how are you doing hun? 

Mummy2 - 3dpo ooooh I love hearing symptoms, cant wait to see how you get on? Will you be waiting til AF due to test again?

AFM - I have rung the emergency dentist and waiting on a time for an appointment. So I rung work coz I am due in at 1pm til 10pm. I told them I have an abscess thats painful and waiting on emergency dentist etc etc, and also said I dont know what the treatment is but think its a root canal. Anyway, my boss's boss said that they will only give me antibiotics today, and basically hinted that I can go into work after I've been to the dentist! Now if it was a normal dental appointment fine, but considering I have an abscess, and being pregnant I cant take any real painkillers (paracetemol is not a real painkiller lol) and I am in pain, you would think that I had an acceptable reason for not coming into work today. But no not my work, they seemed to expect me to go in, what do you ladies think? Should I have said that I would go in as soon as I have been to the dentist? 
Oh and the lady on the phone told me to eat something.....if I was only going to be given antibiotics why would she say that?

I hate my job!!! And I am starving and its hard to chew :cry:

Oh btw, did everyone see Cath's facebook???? Her oh proposed to her on holiday!!! So rally I should call him her df now lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Did we post at the same time again mrs d lol, morning!


----------



## Tawn

Morning lovelies!

Mummy, yay on the fun day with DD but BOO on the yucky cold! I hope you feel better soon hun! And thanks for remembering my scan, I hadn't realized it was 2 weeks from tomorrow lol, only 15 sleeps! 

MrsD how is your neck this morning? Has the swelling in the front finally started to go down?

Bailey, after all the pain you are in and not knowing how much MORE you could be in after the dentist, I can't imagine you being able to perform you job properly--which should have been your boss's concern, not that you wouldn't be showing up! You are in pain hun, and it is even more important that you take care of yourself now because you have the hobbit to think of!

Cheryl, if mine is 15 sleeps then you are at only 13!!! How exciting!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks tawn, I am sick of being made to feel like I am being melodramatic or something! She didnt actually say I should come back to work after but she hinted at it coz she said that all they will do is give me antibiotics when I said I wasnt coming in coz I dont know what they will do. Maybe I take what they say to heart too much and should just let it go over my head. Oh well, got my appointment time now, 12.30pm, just gotta find the place lol!!
I'm feeling a bit sick now too, think its coz all I had was soluble paracetemol bleurgh!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: we'll the ms is back :sick: dry heaving all morning great fun while at work, home for a cpl hrs now. Xx

Mummy2 hope ur cold goes away soon Hun..cx

Bailey aw such a shame ur in pain Hun. Don't go to work. Cx

Mrs d hope ur enjoying ur last few days off Hun. Cx

Tawn I'm very excited about our scans, I'm not telling anyone till after tht..xx

Thts great about cath :) xx

My friend has had a little boy Cory :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sorry the ms is back Cheryl! Take it easy!

I'm in the dentist waiting room now eeeek! Luckily dentists don't bother me but I know they will probably criticise me for not flossing, the always do coz I hate it!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh bailey you should be at the dentist now :toothpick: I hope all goes well xx

No you shouldn't feel guilty for not going in after your appointment, you have covered enough for other people, if you are in pain you won't be able to do your job properly x

Tawn and Cheryl yay for not many more sleeps til your scans, hows the ms today ladies :sick: ?


----------



## MrsDuck

We all posted at the same time x

Aw how cute, welcome little cory x

Sorry your ms is back Cheryl x

Good luck Bailey x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw so we did lol... Yeah Cory's a lovely name, I think I'm going to go for the 5 door Astra for when junior comes there doing 0% interest on finance the now plus my dad gets a discount thru his work but he's on holiday for 2 wks and the deal ends this wk so I'm hoping I still get a deal on it when he's back... I hate car shopping especially when I like my car just need a bigger one :(


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girls. How are we all? 

Bailey hope dentist goes okay sorry about work being a ball ache! Stand your ground Hun. 

Mrs d how are you today? 

Cheryl sorry ms is back. Get some irn bru down you. 

I feel like shit today. I feel sick, tired, achey and veerrryyyy irritable and I have no idea why. Still bfns. I'm getting more and more depressed as each day comes and now its only 1 more cycle til dday I feel like giving up all together and starting to scare myself out.of ever wanting children :( dh is also starting to piss me.off. everything that comes out of his mouth is to do with fishing and I just don't care! I want to listen and be interested like normal but I can't seem to shake this feeling that I hate my life :( ugh. 

So I just wanted to say sorry if I don't post as much over the next few weeks. I'll be catching up when.I can I just want to take some time to stop obsessing over ttc and babies etc. 

I'm on fb all the time so will still be chatting but bnb makes my eyes wander onto the threads I wish I was part of and see all the tickers I wish I had. 

Sorry for the selfish post. I really hope you ladies are all okay. And thank you so much for being my shoulder when.I need one xx


----------



## MrsDuck

There is plenty of room in that for junior and all his/her stuff. Can you call your dad while he is away to ask about the discount, you don't want to be paying more than you have to and you'd kick yourself if you waited and lost out xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Fletch I'm so sorry you are down in the dumps at the moment, and I know exactly how you feel about not being part of it at the moment, I'm desperate to get back to ttc and have lots of countdown tickers but our time will come hun, don't give up. I've just gone through my edd a few weeks back and it's a horrible feeling still not being pg but we are all here to listen and rant etc whenever you feel like popping in xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks Mrs d. I just think I'm getting used to the fact it was a chemical and its like march all over again. Back to square one. I'm in a foul mood today as well which doesn't help. I want to be able to have a full nights sleep too. I might ask the doctor if I can have something to help me sleep. I haven't had a decent nights sleep in about 4 years :(


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: :hugs: 

4 years! omg have you tried the herbal remedies like Nitol or something??


----------



## fletch_W

I haven't tried anything. I just try tire myself out and pray I drop off. But dh think I'm lazy cos I sleep til lunch on my days off but need the sleep or else I'm grouchy like today :( is it safe to buy something from the super market or should I see my doc?


----------



## fletch_W

I'm terrified of tablets that's why iv not taken anything but can't take the depression any more :(


----------



## MrsDuck

They are only herbal so I think they are safe, my hubby takes either Nitol or the Lloyds Pharmacy 'sleep aid' when he hasn't been sleeping properly and he wakes up feeling refreshed after a good night's sleep, they don't seem to leave him feeling drowsy x


----------



## MrsDuck

If you are going to the Dr anyway just mention them and see what he says x

You can't function properly if you don't get a proper nights sleep


----------



## fletch_W

I think that's why I'm struggling to conceive. My body is exhausted I get on average 4/5 hours a night. :( I might ask my local chemist. Think thats a Lloyd's? Thanks Mrs d :) glad I mentioned it now xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope it works for you xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch I'm so sorry ur feeling this way Hun. Cx :hugs:

Well I'm heading back to work I really don't want to be dry heaving on ppls new hair dos. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope you managed to eat something and don't :sick: on anyone xx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww fletch hun I am so sorry you are feeling so down. I agree with mrs d about trying something herbal, 4-5 hours is not enough sleep. My mum also uses nytol and she finds it helps her. Or if you have a good GP have a chat with them, I think they should be able to receommen something to help. I know this sounds like a silly one but when I struggle to sleep I always drink ovaltine, and it has added iron and folic acid which is good for ttc purposes too.

Cheryl - oh boo for ms being back hun. Did you ever manage to cut your hours down?

Mrs d - what are you up to today? Are you baking any more yummy treats?

AFM - I have calmed down after having a judgmental dentist. And a useless one!!! Cant believe he basically forgot which side I had the pain!! He did a load of work on my right side when I clearly told him the pain was on my left!! Although I guess I have had two teeth protected from any further damage, but he has said they both need to be removed, but I have to wait for a dental practice to take me on coz I'm on the waiting list. I was just furious when I left because of how he made me feel so bad for my teeth being in a bad state, its coz I was a student a year ago and couldnt afford dental fees and since then I have been on the waiting list for a dentist. Stupid man :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Well I tested just now and it says not pregnant. :nope: soo confused!!

I'm so sorry honey. Same exact thing happened to me...it was most likely a chemical. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thurl30 said:


> Ah thanks ladies, she is definately on her way, I feel abit under the weather today and I had a couple of tiny spots on the toilet paper a little while ago. I do feel that this is good news though because this shows that my body is doing the right thing after ovulation, I'm 13dpo today so this is the right time for af to show, and means the problem I have is with ovulation and the fact it either doesn't happen, or happens so late (CD26 this cycle!!), atleast I know I did O this cycle :happydance:
> 
> Mrs D and Bailey sorry to hear about the DH's! men hey?! Mrs D on the plus side you have BnB to keep you company :hugs: Bailey show your df picture of things you could buy with the money he fritters away :hugs:

Lovely PMA thurl! Good for you. And glad to hear your body is doing what it should right now. Yay!


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks ttc. Did you have a weird period. I had a 4 day bleed 2 days early. And it was lighter. So confusing.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttcbaby, I see you are at 9dpo, are you testing early or waiting to see if af arrives? x


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very slow on here and fb tonight, I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Naughty Amy stop doing chores and sit down x
> 
> Mmm your risotto sounds lovely, I haven't stopped eating today, but my excuse is that it has rained all day long, a lousy excuse I know x
> 
> Enjoy your donuts bailey, I hope df doesn't come home too late with them x

i LOVE donuts!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I wasn't sick on anyone lol yeah cut my hrs back a bit...x

How are u all? It's quiet cos Cath and Cupcake is on holibags lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hello!! I have been asleep lol.

I felt like I really needed a nap lol! Now I have woken and thankfully the numbing has worn off but no pain yay!!!

Chery; - Yay for not being sick on anyone lol!! How are you feeling now?

TTcbabyisom - when is AF due hun?

Mrs d - it has been really quiet everywhere tonight hasnt it? Thought I'd have loads to catch up on.

Has anyone been watching Come Dine With Me this week? Theres a bloke on it that just cant be for real!!! He is so cheap that he only spent £18 on the food and thats tomorrows episode, cant wait to see it!! He used to break up with gf's just before their birthday so he didnt have to buy them a present coz he figured a present would be about £7, chocolates about £4 and a card about £2 and thats £13 which is a lot of money (his words not mine lol!!). And all I could think was "How did you ever get a girlfriend???"


----------



## CherylC3

Lol thts so funny bailey I wonder if I've recorded it lol. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

If you have virgin on demand its on catch up, or it will probably be on 4OD. The episodes are Salisbury. The guy is just cringeworthy its hard to watch he's so embarassingly funny lol!!

Anyone watching One Born later on More4? I think its from the last series but I stopped watching it for a while and missed some.


----------



## MrsDuck

Good news all around girlies, Cheryl for not being :sick: bailey for no pain :happydance: and me for hubby agreeing to a nice holiday once I've finished my treatment :wohoo: 

It's sooo quiet tonight on here and fb, at least cath and cupcake won't have much to catch up on when they get back x

No I didn't see come dine, I normally watch the omnibus on Sunday. Did anyone watch don't tell the bride last night? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'll be watching one born, I saw the twins and the large mums, what's tonight's? x


----------



## baileybubs

It just says summat about Mylene Klass opening a birthing suite.....

Yay on deciding to go on holiday mrs d!! Where you thinking of going?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah mrs d for a holiday. Xx

I'm recording it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I've seen that one but I'll check just to make sure

We are thinking of doing a cruise to see the northern lights but still looking into it x


----------



## shelbysioux

hey everyone! :wave:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Shelby :wave:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I love cruises mrs d!! I darent take my df in a cruise though....he wouldnt know smart and sophisticated if it bit him in the bum lol!!

Hi shelby!


----------



## shelbysioux

It's much harder to keep up on here, I need more time! Who is on here that isn't on facebook? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Shelby I don't hav Facebook Hun. Xx


----------



## shelbysioux

Helloooo Cheryl how are you? How long is it til your scan now I haven't missed it have I? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think this is easier to keep track of coz you just read from where you last posted, on fb there are lots of different threads to keep track of x

Bailey we are looking at non fussy cruises so that we don't have to posh up too much for dinner x


----------



## baileybubs

I think thats what I want to do for our honeymoon, go on a cruise, just a mediterrsnean one, maybe one like Thomson cruises coz they arent expensive. But we need to actually save up for the wedding first!.

You know I dislike my job so much at the mo Ive just been looking at what it would mean to my maternity pay of I got another job. It actually wouldnt affect me a great deal as it turns out coz I would get maternity allowance instead of maternity pay. My company is rubbish anyway and I only get government statutory mat pay. 
But then I thought that it wouldnt be a good idea trying to get a new job, plus if i did get a new job and then I told them I was pregnant they would probably find some reason to sack me during my probabtion.

Sorry just musing out loud lol....


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't done a cruise before but it sounds like fun x

Would you go back to the same job after you have bubs, or could you stay in healthcare but go back to a different department?

I remember you saying your preference would be working with dementia patients, could you apply for something like that to go back to?


----------



## shelbysioux

I wouldn't worry about it Bailey and if you are that unhappy go somewhere else, you dont have to tell your employer til u are 25 weeks anyway and they are not allowed to sack you! I changed my job when I was 16 week preg with my daughter and although my new employers probably weren't over the moon if you do a good job I don't see what difference it makes! It was the best thing I ever did :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm deffo not going back to my current job,I'll just get my maternity and then a month before I am due back I will hand in my notice and hopefully i will have found a new job. Assuming I go back to work....all depends what I can get because sometimes it ens up costing more in child care. If I can get the kind of job I want it will be affordable but if I were to go back into a job like mine I'd only be about £10 a week better off for working after paying the childcare cost than if I just stayed at home.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks shelby, it always sounds so daunting to me to think of getting a new job whilst pregnant. Earlier this year we had a girl start with us, I liked her but she told the boss she was pregnant after her first 2 weeks, and by the time her probationary period was over they sacked her for stupid reasons, said she wasnt suitable for the job and hadnt fulfilled her probationary period satisfactorily. Guess thats why it scares me!


----------



## shelbysioux

Maybe a career rethink is in order? If you are into the caring professions do what I did and go into childminding, you could potentially earn £200+ a week and still look after your own child at home. And you could always look into claiming tax credits too as you can claim 90% childcare costs from them! Speaking of new jobs, I leave mine in Cuerden tomorrow, so no more annoying morning traffic jams and hello to an easy 5 minute stroll up the road to work :)))))


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah a definate career rethink, I never intended on staying in this job longer than a year an it's been just over that. It was just a job that was needed to pay my bills straight after I finished uni. I really really really want to work for the Alzheimer's society and keep applying. I was soooo close to getting it last time, the lady even said she wanted me for the position but was overruled by her boss and she gave me loads of tips for next time. Unfortunately that was April and there have been NO jobs in this area for them since! 

Mrs d - have you seen this One Born?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw your last day tomorrow, that will be nice working so close to home. Is it still childminding you do?


----------



## baileybubs

Are you sad it's your last day or happy shelby?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I've seen this one born before but I'm still watching it again :)


----------



## baileybubs

They are a strange couple aren't they? Lol.


----------



## shelbysioux

Alzheimer's society? You will have to keep applying then, don't limit yourself too much though. My cv makes interesting reading I have done allsorts including looking after baby calves on a farm! Mrs Duck I did the childminding for 7 years and I would do it again when I get my rainbow, I do accounting, bookkeeping and payroll now though, pays the bills! And Bailey yes I am very happy to leave :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah both couples are a bit odd x


----------



## MrsDuck

Exciting Shelby, do you start your new job on 1st oct? Do you know anyone there or will it all be new to you?


----------



## baileybubs

My CV is the same shelby, I used to be a chef. It's not the only thing I have been applying for its just that its my dream to work in dementia care but not on a direct personal care level like I do now. More like advice and guidance, support planning and setting up care packages etc. But any similar job would be good, that's just my ideal one lol!! I just want to get out of personal care, it's literally back breaking and too physical for me. 

Mrs d - they are both strange aren't they? They seem to love each other though don't they?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah the couple with the twins are growing on me, the other two keep splitting up then getting back together again, what's all that about? Haha x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> How did fletch get a bfp then a bfn, poor thing! I thought there was no such thing as a false positive!!! Maybe her hormones are really low and that particular pee was really concentrated?

Unfortunately it happens...it did to me... :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the father of the twins was so cute when they were born bless him! But yeah that couple keep breaking up and stuff, and quite a big age difference too, she seems a lot younger than him.


----------



## MrsDuck

Another odd couple haha, everyone is quite old in tonight's episode, maybe I'm not going to be the oldest mum at the school gates x


----------



## baileybubs

He's from an area in turkey where they live in caves?? People really are getting older though having kids. Sometimes I feel old for being a first time mum especially when some people are getting younger having kids. That girl with the older bf on this is only 24 and shes having her third!! There is a girl at my work who is 22 and has 2, both at school!! Makes me feel like I'm lagging behind but then I think about how I wouldnt have wanted a baby at those ages and I only started to feel ready in the last year, so I guess its just different for everyone.


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm 36 Mrs Duck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Awww hun, I can't believe that! So so SO gutted for you lovely! I was over the moon with your BFP, honestly, and I don't know that it could be a dodgy test if you had a few that were positive and a digi? Although, I guess a chemical wouldn't be any better or more comforting. Both options suck :(
> 
> I'm doing OK, thanks hun. Feel just fine as preggo stuff goes (still trying not to worry that I feel "TOO" fine.... but trying to keep my PMA) and as far as non-preggo stuff goes I am trying to be motivated but working from home--especially on a Monday!--makes it hard sometimes! LOL
> 
> And yeah, I am on FB, but I wasn't sure how I felt about posting TTC stuff on there so I was hesitant to add people from BnB there. But I think someone said all that stuff is private?

I haven't heard anything about this FB page...how do I get invited to it???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Hahaha, yeah MrsD is the CHATTIEST lady on here :winkwink:
> 
> But now both Cath AND Cupcake are on holiday, so I am sure it will be pretty dead around here!

oh good, maybe i can finally catch up then! i can NEVER keep up with this thread and I follow 8 threads!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to be 33 in November but I need my radioactive iodine treatment and then need to wait 6 months to a year before ttc so I'm going to be around 35 before I have my first


----------



## baileybubs

Its definately not that old mrs d, its like theres this weird age gap on first time mums going on.....people either have them in late teens, early twenties or then it jumps up to early thirties.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Ohhh any good symptoms ttcbabyisom? Are you going to wait and see if you are late to test?

lots of good symptoms but i think they are all due to my progesterone... :-( so it's really hard to tell...well i caved today and tested but already knew it was going to be BFN...so now i think i'll wait until AF...if not AF Saturday, then I'll test again!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> When are you testing ttcbaby?

i caved and tested today and BFN...will test again Saturday if no AF! Wish me luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies, been trying to sneak on whilst df isn't looking lol!! He's playing chess on the laptop now though so I should be ok!
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - So sorry I forgot you!!! 8dpo! Any symptoms? And when are you testing??
> 
> Mummy2 - morning!!! Has your DD woken up yet?
> 
> Cupcake - hope the holiday is fab!!!!
> 
> Mrs d - have you had a good evening?
> 
> Tawn - hope the gagging stopped and you have been feeling better!
> 
> AFM - just watching Love Actually, love this film!!! Managed to watch 4 films today lol!! But still got this bloody toothache.

That's ok! I'm not on here as much as the other gals so I could see why it would be easy to forget about me...LOADS of symptoms but I think they are all related to my progesterone unfortunately... :-( I caved and tested today but will try to wait and not test again until Saturday if no AF. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Thanks ttc. Did you have a weird period. I had a 4 day bleed 2 days early. And it was lighter. So confusing.

No, which i actually thought was strange...i was just 2 days late and it was very crampy and heavy...i'm not normally that heavy...so maybe a little weird... i hated the confusion. Hang in there sweetie. We're in this together.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttcbaby, I see you are at 9dpo, are you testing early or waiting to see if af arrives? x

hi mrsduck! as you can see from my other posts, i caved and tested today and it was BFN...so now i'll wait until AF Saturday, if i miss, i'll test. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hello!! I have been asleep lol.
> 
> I felt like I really needed a nap lol! Now I have woken and thankfully the numbing has worn off but no pain yay!!!
> 
> Chery; - Yay for not being sick on anyone lol!! How are you feeling now?
> 
> TTcbabyisom - when is AF due hun?
> 
> Mrs d - it has been really quiet everywhere tonight hasnt it? Thought I'd have loads to catch up on.
> 
> Has anyone been watching Come Dine With Me this week? Theres a bloke on it that just cant be for real!!! He is so cheap that he only spent £18 on the food and thats tomorrows episode, cant wait to see it!! He used to break up with gf's just before their birthday so he didnt have to buy them a present coz he figured a present would be about £7, chocolates about £4 and a card about £2 and thats £13 which is a lot of money (his words not mine lol!!). And all I could think was "How did you ever get a girlfriend???"

Saturday...crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

I just wanted to pop on and say hi and let you ladies know that I am likely to be MIA for the next little while, while we are moving/settling in. I will try to keep up with reading, but might need an update when I come back.

Hope everyone is doing fabulous!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I'm hoping I have missed many BFP's in here! And if I haven't I hope I'm hearing about them all here SOON! 

AFM: Things are well. Our bid got accepted on our house. So we are moving. I'll be around, but probably not so much!

Keep me posted... Can't wait until we are all holding our rainbows.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> Thanks ttc. Did you have a weird period. I had a 4 day bleed 2 days early. And it was lighter. So confusing.

Hey Fletch. Big :hugs: beautiful xx
I haven't caught up properly yet, but saw this comment and wanted to let you know that with my chemical in June I only had 3-4 days of light bleeding. My next AF was really heavy and yuck though (like it was making up for the one before being so lame), so just be prepared for that lovely :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well FF moved my crosshairs back two days this morning...i don't agree with it though because i know when i felt the pain and i told it when i got a positive opk...why does it do that? ugh...oh well...continue waiting! the BFN would make sense then if this is right as it would have only been 7 dpo. We shall see.


----------



## Tawn

Fletch so sorry to hear you are feeling so down Hun, but totally understandable. :hugs: I really think good sleep could make a huge difference for you in so many ways!

Mrsd, ooooo a cruise sounds lovely! I have cruised the Hawaiian islands and also the carribbean and it is such a fun way to travel!! You deserve a holiday after all this hun!

Bailey glad your tooth is feeling better! Sorry you are so unhappy at work, I hope you find something better soon!

Ttcbabyisom, hoping all those symptoms are a bfp and not just progrsterone side effects!!!

Shelby, happy last day at work!!!

Cheryl, I bet you are counting down the days till second tri for your ms to ease up!!

Afm, didn't sleep well last night so feeling very lazy today. Glad it's thursday though!


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs duck I got some herbal sleep pills from Holland and barrett. Hopefully should help. Got a months worth so will (fxd!) Get my routine back to normal and help me feel refreshed


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ttcbabyisom hoping it's a BFP for u Hun. X

Fletch hope they pills work..x

Tawn aw thts rubbish u didn't sleep well... I've being throwing up all morning I thot by 11. Wks it wud hav eased a bit :( I start at 2 too :cry:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ttcbabyisom hoping it's a BFP for u Hun. X
> 
> Fletch hope they pills work..x
> 
> Tawn aw thts rubbish u didn't sleep well... I've being throwing up all morning I thot by 11. Wks it wud hav eased a bit :( I start at 2 too :cry:

Mine didn't ease up till around 15 wks Cheryl... :(
Hope yours goes sooner, but I was hanging out for second tri as well and it just wasn't the case for me.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw 15 wks thts awful :(


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies! How's everyone doing? In working a 12 hour shift right now and am on my break. Just wanted to give a quick update! So my cold got worse yesterday afternoon. We did manage to BD in the morning. Im not sure if i've been fertile the last couple days since ive been taking cold meds and i know they can mess with ur cm. But i for sure have ewcm today, but i doubt we'll have time to BD until Sunday morning! I hope i have been fertile the last few days and that i O today or tomorrow! I doubt it thou :( back to work!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I hope all the packing and moving goes smoothly (don't overdo it) and up update us from your new house soon x

Ttcbaby sorry ff changed your O date and I hope you get a BFP x

Cheryl sorry your ms is still bad, It must be awful feeling so bad and having to do people's hair, with all the chemical smells making you feel worse x

Tawn ooh a cruise of the Hawaiian islands sounds lovely, I haven't done a cruise before so should be an experience x
Sorry you aren't sleeping well x

Shellie sorry your cold got worse, I hope you catch that eggy x

Fletch I'm glad you are giving the tablets a go and I hope they work for you, you won't know yourself after a good nights sleep x

Leinz I'm glad your offer was acccepted, exciting getting ready for the big move x

Cath & Cupcake I hope your holidays are going well and you're having a fab time x

Bailey how is the tooth today? x

Hi Mummy, Shelby, Thurl, Poppy and everyone else, I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch I'm glad you are giving the tablets a go and I hope they work for you, you won't know yourself after a good nights sleep x

im wierdly excited about using them lol. i cant wait for a good nights sleep. i have to take them an hour before i go to bed so at 8pm im gonna stick on a film, make a hot chocolate (i know it has caffeine in but im out of honey so cant have milk and honey) and im gonna get into bed and relax and wind down. Hopefully my new mind frame and sleeping routine will get my body going properly and who knows, might have a surprise bfp before christmas! im not holding my breath but i gotta keep some sort of PMA right? :)

Shellie i read somewhere that bding in the week running up to o is better than just having sex in your fertile period? dunno how much truth is in that but i really have my fingers crossed for you hunny! would this cycle be a bump at your wedding or did you say your wedding would be two weeks after your due date?

i dont have much time to catch up right now so will speak to you ladies tomorrow, got company coming for tea. hubby has made west indian curry! my fave!! :happydance:

love to all xxx <3


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I hope those sleeping pills help fletch! From what i calculated if i get pregnant, this cycle the due date would be about a month before the wedding. I know u can get pregnant from BDing as early as 4 or 5 days before O, but im not sure where i am in my fertile phase since ive been taking meds that dry u up! I thought i might have been fertile the last couple of days but wasnt sure, since i was convinced i saw ewcm 2 days ago. Also havent been doing opks. Im hoping i O tomorrow since BDing 2 days before O gives u the highest chance. Tonight even thou i will see OH we probably wont have the time. And if we do he may decide since i have a cold he's going to avoid me (althou it didnt bother him yesterday!) Its kinda a guessing game this cycle. But im ok with that. I think anyway lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch it's nice to hear you are getting back some of your PMA, I'm sure you will feel so much better after a few nights of good sleep and hopefully with non stressed bding and the plenty of zzzz's you'll have your bfp in no time xx
Have a good night and enjoy your curry x

Shellie I'm sure your wedding will be special whether you are 9 months pregnant or have a tiny baby at your wedding with you, leave it to fate to decide. I hope you are feeling better soon and can get back to bding xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Its sooooooo quiet without Cath and Cupcake (I hope you are both having a nice time) x

Hey girls we'll soon be able to start using :xmas1: :xmas3: :xmas6: :xmas8: :xmas12: :xmas16: :xmas21:


----------



## maryanne67

oh no mrsd stop swearing lol

sorry been missing ladies had a virus on my laptop so had to sort it ,it was the kind that keeps popping up saying your pc is infected scan to fix kinda thing n couldnt get into programmes or anything to try n fix have sorted it now tho,

well must say its been fairly quiet in here cheryl sorry the ms is still plaguing you hope it eases soon x

Fletch hope the tablets give you some normal sleep and bfp for xmas heres some :dust: to hoping so x

Shellie hope the cold buggers off n that you get some :sex: intime for ov fxd x

ttcbabyisom fxd for a bfp x

Bailey hope the toothaches better x

oh i cant remember leinze house moving ? or offer accepted not sure lol but exciting x

Amyb hope the move goes smoothly x

tawn hope you sleep better tonite x

mummy 2 ,shelby, dani,toothfairy, nessah, cupcake on hols ,i no doubt have forgot sum 1 but hi anyway x

afm the witch got me today am ok with it gonna try n relax a bit this cycle coz i cant change it and gonna bd less now but hope to when i need to around ov ,am slightly worried about an ache i have under my right buttock only notice it when sitting or standing and is slightly worse when been on my feet alot and has been since about a month after joshua but while i was pg aswell, gonna make an appointment with gp incase am defficient in something ,got all stressed n dindt sleep a wink tuesday night thinking about post mortem results n was starting to nod off around 7am ish when my fone rang to tell me appointment was cancelled due to floods as doc couldnt get from sussex to newcastle so will be rearranged now i know it would of been a hard day but wanted to get it done so could move on ,but hey its life silly rain tho ,hasnt been too bad where i am no real floods just big puddles on the roads in ususal places but nothing to stop traffic ,but did you ladies see the flats that the soil has collapsed around in the news ,engineers are saying they may have to demolish them ,the poor people gonna lose their homes and i thought the weather was never extreme enough in the uk to cause such problems just shows how the weather is changing ,
hope every1s doing ok today and good luck evry1 with ttc fxd for some october bfp`s :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much being working at nights this wk. cx

Fletch PMA Hun xxx
Mrs d u are right it's like 12 or 13 wks till xmas. X

Ttcbabyisom I'm sorry the witch got u. X

Afm working today and tomoro feeling so sick can't wait to be off sun mon. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw maryanne so sorry you are in limbo waiting for Joshua's results, couldn't someone else who was already in Newcastle give you the results? That's awful making you wait even longer x

I hope your pain below your bum is nothing to worry about and glad you got your computer sorted so that you can bnb x

Cheryl sorry you are still feeling so :sick:

Afm I think I have picked up a bug, I've got a runny nose, sore throat and swollen glands, just as I was getting ready to go back to work x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh Cheryl, it's hard to keep up when MSness leaves you feeling awful, and you're still working heaps. Just pop on when you can. It's been really quiet in here the last few days anywa (where IS everyone...?).

Mrs D - Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Can you extend your time off if you need to, or will you have to go back to work on Monday regardless?

Fletch - How did you sleep...?? x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And Maryanne :hugs: Sorry to hear about your appointment being rescheduled, that must have been hard. Do you have any idea on a new date yet? Of course you want answers, even though it will be really hard. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Mummy how are you?

Yeah if I feel really shit I can extend it, but I could do with going back really x


----------



## fletch_W

Maryanne sorry your appt has been postponed and that you lost sleep :( hope the pain in your bum is nothing to worry about too. Thank you for the dust. I think I need it now more than ever. 

I slept 16 hrs! Lol I slept from 7:30 and woke up at 11. :dohh: :haha: 

But hopefully its the start of my body getting back to normal. It might help me with losing weight too. 

Poppy thinking of you today sweetie. Try take it easy. 

Mrs d sorry you are coming down with something! :( I'm excited for Christmas :) 

How is everyone doing? My focus this month is to keep you all company with Mrs d and exercise some PMA :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch wow, a fantastic night's sleep and you are full of PMA, that's great news. I'm glad the pills worked and I hope you are feeling refreshed and ready to take on the world x

Poppy :hugs: I hope you get through your edd day without too much heartache x

I'm feeling much better, it's amazing what a bit of makeup does!

I hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

I'm ok thanks Mrs D :D Just spending time this weekend with some family who are here from different states of Australia (some more welcome than others, lol).

I know how dull it can get being home for too long. Take it easy and hopefully you can get back when you'd planned (or be happy not to). Are yyou going to take some Vit C or garlic or something to try and get over it quicker? I've been on Vit C to try and naturally boost my immune system, cause hubby, bub and I have just been sick one after the other all year it feels like. Not really sure if it's working, but this current 'cold' doesn't seem to have progressed into a nasty one like what usually happens.

Fletch - I love that post hun. SOO glad you got so much sleep last night!! How do you feel today? I think regular sleep, and enough of it is going to make so much difference to how you feel, your weight-loss efforts and also TTC. Love the PMA in that post :D

AFM... Feeling strangely calm about the very real possibility of another BFN this cycle. My first EDD is the 19th of Oct and I just have this feeling that I'm going to have to face that day without having conceived again yet. Don't get me wrong, I would love more than anything to go into that day knowing we have a rainbow baby on the way, but I don't feel right now like that's going to be part of my story.
Hubby has suggested he take the day off though (it's a Friday) and we go away for a night or 2, which is so so sweet.

Diet is going well so far, and I'm feeling in control of my cravings which is where I've always come undone before. I lost 1.8kg in 9 days, and 3 of those were while we were away for the weekend and I wasn't really sticking with it. So pretty happy with that!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Oh, 1.8kg is almost 4lbs...


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh I haven't weighed myself yet. Will do tomorrow. 

I'm feeling pretty good about everything. I feel.somewhat refreshed and relaxed. 

Fxd you get your Bfp before your edd mummy. But if you don't hubbys idea will be great for you. I can't remember who it was I think I was Amy? They lit a candle in memory. Great idea I think.


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I know what you mean about some family members more welcome than others haha x

It's great that you are being so positive about things, but hopefully you will get your bfp this cycle. What a lovely thoughtful hubby you have too xx

I have been on Vit C since my op, but coz they took out so many of my nodes as well as my thyroid I don't have as many picking up and catching infections so I suppose I just have to live with getting more colds etc :(

Your diet is going great expecially as you have had visitors etc, well done xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Ok, so feeling heaps of niggly pains around my ovaries, and particularly my right side tonight. I don't usually have pains like this after O. I'm not getting my hopes up though cause it hurts too much when I'm wrong.

Do those of you who get O pain (and pains as folicles are developing etc) ever have them as early as 4-5DPO?


----------



## MrsDuck

I seem to get O type twinges on and off from about cd10 (I usually O around cd17) then they turn into af type twinges until af arrives (or not). I know that doesn't help you much sorry :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi ladies, it is quiet here and I actually had time to catch up!

Fletch, I am so glad that you got some pills and they are helping you sleep. Hopefully they continue to work. I've battled insomnia and know how awful it can be. :hugs:

Cheryl, sorry you are feeling so sick still. I hate to tell you, but I am 17 weeks and still dry heaving and vomiting. It has lessened, but it is certainly still there. Fxd yours will vanish soon! I can't imagine having to stand and do hair feeling as awful as you do. :hugs:

Shellie, hope your cold gets better and you manage to catch that eggie!

MrsD, sorry you are also feeling under the weather. Make sure you do push back your start date if you aren't feeling well. Going back is going to be enough of a shock to your body even without you being ill.

Maryanne, So sorry they pushed back the results for Joshua. I can't imagine how hard it must be waiting that long, getting so close, and then having it pushed back again! :hugs:

Poppy, :hugs: for you with your EDD, I haven't reached our's yet but know it will be a very emotional day (even though I am pregnant again I still grieve our first baby.)

Mummy, great job with losing the weight! That's quite a lot, especially for being away for several days of it.

Cupcake and Cath, I miss you and hope you are having a wonderful time!

Hope I didn't miss anyone! I am sure I did even though I cheated and opened the thread in another window to touch base with each of you!

AFM- we have our walk-through of the house (to make sure it all still looks good) at 11am today and then closing at 12noon. The move also got pushed up until today and is now going to occur sometime between 3-5pm this afternoon so we will be sleeping in our new home tonight! (They called yesterday and moved it up because we are supposed to have bad rain all day tomorrow.) I have today-Monday off and have been going going going the last few days working and getting packed and ready. Last night, after I got home from work, we loaded all of our hang-up clothes and several other things in our cars... I tried not to overdo it but think maybe I did, a bit, because my back/legs/arms were so sore when we were done. This morning I have done a few more last minute things and am now resting. I have to run to the store to pick up a few things for the new house and am going there at 10am, and then going to the walk-through and closing. I am exhausted but also excited!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Oh Mrs D I hope my cold didn't travel though the online world and get to you! (lol can u imagine, if REAL viruses could travel like that?? we'd be in big trouble lol)

Fletch glad u had a nice good long sleep!

Hope everyone's doing well!

AFM, I think this cycle is going to be a bust :( We did not BD yesterday (OH was really upset about work and didn't want to and I don't want to force him to). Now i won't see him for today or tomorrow because of our work schedules. I knew when I saw this work schedule it was going to end up being like this! I remember saying I hope I O before the 27th, and now it passed without O. My only hope is if I O today. But seeing as my OPK that I decided to do yesterday was whiter then white, not even a little bit of a line, i'll probably O maybe tomorrow night, when my chances of getting the eggie from BDing Wednesday would drop to probably less then 10%. And since I was taking cold meds it's probably even less then that since my cm wasn't all that great. If only my body could hold off now on O now until Sunday evening, maybe I can get some BDing in Sunday morning before I work since OH will be home. But I doubt my body will be that nice to me. We'll have to see since I tend to O on the 4th day of ewcm. today is day 2 ... assuming I didn't have any prior to yesterday even thou who knows... stupid cold meds! making me all confused ... and temping when you have a cold doesn't work for me since I got confused the last time i had a cold and took my temps (thought I O'd when I did not!), so I stopped that this cycle ... sigh! 

I have 8 days til my angel's EDD ... and I'm pretty sure i won't be pregnant by then :(


----------



## Poppy84

Thanku for all ur lovely comments today ladies. It's been hard and iv cried alot but the day is almost over now. We will be lighting a candle tonight


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy congratulations you are now the proud owner of your new house. How exciting spending your first night in your new home, get a takeaway and enjoy it xx

Shellie sorry your edd is almost here, there is always a chance of getting a bfp this cycle but if not then hopefully lucky October will be your month xx

Poppy I'm sorry today has been such a hard day, lighting a candle is a lovely idea xx

Afm I have spent the day with my nan, we went shopping to get her some new winter clothes coz she's lost so much weight, it was a nice day finished off with a Mr Whippy ice cream mmm x

Oooh and I forgot hubby is cooking us dinner......what has he done I ask myself lol xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Is anyone online?!?

I have news!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I am, what's the news?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm pregnant!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations :happydance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::holly: When did you find out? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well my AF was still late on weds, so I did 2 ICs which came showed med dark lines, and then yest am (hubs bday!) did a clear blue which showed a :bfp:!

So happy, but really scared to!

What's the news with everyone else? I only have 20 more mins wifi!


----------



## nesSAH

:yipee: Came in here at the right time!! Congrats!!!

So excited for ya hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sooo pleased for you yay, what a lovely birthday surprise.

I'll try and give you a rundown now give me a couple of mins x


----------



## MrsDuck

Shelby has had another suspected ectopic and is having bloods drawn every other day but they are up and down so they want to give her the shot again but she obviously doesn't want it coz she wont be able to ttc for 3 months

Its Poppy's edd day today which understandably she has found hard but is lighting a candle for her angel.

Cheryl still has bad ms

Amy has completed on her house today so is spending the first night in her new house

Leinzlove had her offer accepted on her house and is completing 5th Oct

and....


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Shelby I'm so sorry hon, you must be devastated, big hugs to you.

Yey Amy congrats in the house!

Poppy big hugs hun, hope you are ok sweet 

Sorry about the ms Cheryl, it's a good thing though!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath's oh is now her df as he proposed on holiday

Fletch is finally getting a good nights sleep and is feeling refreshed and had decided to just enjoy hubby til after christmas and if it happens great if not she will start ttc again in Jan

Dani is still in limbo no af and no bfp

Bailey had bad toothache and had to go to an emergency dentist who patched things up til she gets an appointment at a local dentist

and...


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank you for correcting me...I got confused!


----------



## cupcake1981

Who corrected you?!?

Yey congrats Cath!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch help me hun I'm now stuck, I've got brain fade under pressure haha


----------



## MrsDuck

With fb names and bnb, but I changed it x


----------



## fletch_W

Mrs duck I haven't read back in a few days lol. 

But Congrats cupcake so happy!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see!!! Hey fletch, how you doing hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl and Tawn have scans coming up.

No change with me although I think I can probably drive again in a couple of days so Dr will probably let me go back to work Monday boo x

How is your holiday, what have you been up to?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nessah and Toothfairy are back with us on our thread, everything is going well with them and their bubbas


----------



## Poppy84

Cupcake woohooooooo congratulations!!!! So happy for u xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thankyou hun, how are you doing?Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah my wifis gonna run out at any moment!! I'll try log back on tomorrow, sorry to make a selfish post and run without being able to catch up properly with everyone's goings on! Just had to tell someone!! Am totally feeling out that I'm gonna have another mmc though but I guess that's normal to worry!

Mostly sunbathing mrs d!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooooooh just woke up from a nap (a 3 hour one oops!) and saw this amazing news and had to reply straight away and I can't type properly!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaayyy CONGRATUALTIONS CUPCKAE! Argh bad spelling lol!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy the rest of your holiday xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks bailey, and everyone else!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats cupcake!! Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Enjoy cupcake!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy again lol!!!

See, the universe is listening ladies, when it was lucky August I actually got my BFP 28th July, then Cheryl and Tawn followed in lucky August, now its 28th Spet and Cupcake is going to be the start of all the BFPs in lucky October lol!!!

PMA all the way ladies!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

This will be your rainbow for sure xx


----------



## baileybubs

That was good timing, I just woke up lol, how is everyone else today?

Mrs d have you decided if you are going back to work next week? If you are starting with a cold then take it easy hun as your immune system wont be able to fight it off as well, dont rush back if you dont feel ready xxxx

Shellie - oh I'm so sorry O still hasnt definately arrived yet. I really really really hope that it is today or tomorrow though so you can have a chance at catching that eggy. And you take it easy too hun if you are ill!! Hate this time of year with all the illnesses!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey your talks with the universe seem to work :yipee: please can you have a word about my RAI treatment and get that appointment to hurry up xx

Did you have a nice nap and is df bringing you back any goodies tonight? Donuts maybe?


----------



## nesSAH

:hugs: *Poppy*... Due Dates are tough....mine is approaching soon for my angel and I dunno what I'll do... gonna be a mess for sure... Worst part is no one remembers but me!

*Shelby*: Sorry to hear the news... I pray the Docs give you some real answers soon!

Congrats *Cath*!!! :dance:

*Fletch*: Sorry to hear you've been having sleep problems, but great you're doing better

*Bailey*: Uh oh! toothaches are so painful :hugs: pray you feel better soon & your appointment with emergency dentist went ok!

So, sorry, not consistent with thread- lots of pages to catch up on, but you are all in my thoughts and praying this year ends up very wonderful for you all! 

*MrsDuck*: How are you doing?


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch - hope you are feeling ok hun.

Shelby - hope you are ok hun, you've had a really sucky time at the moment and you really deserve a break hun, big big hugs :hug: 

Poppy - I hope the rest of your day was ok and that you and your dh think back and remember some happy moments of your little angel, I know thats a really hard thing to do as you never met her/him, but your baby knows how much you loved her/him xxxxxxx


----------



## nesSAH

*Cupcake*, keep the faith- this is your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Most certainly will mrs d, already been having words about everything getting sorted and cleared 100% for you ASAP so you can get back to ttc!!

I did enjoy my nap, I've had a really tiring day coz we were mega short staffed but I had good girls working with me so we coped but I felt dead on my feet when I got home. And no he's not bringing me anything back tonight boo, but I have a pot noodle lol (its my new craving haha, another reason why I think its a boy, pot noodles are a boys thing lol).

Hi nessah :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

Nessah don't worry about trying to keep up it's impossible unless you are on here all day every day like me haha, just drop by when you can and ask for an update and we'll give you one x

Edd are coming up or have just been for just about all of us so we all know how hard they are no matter if you are pg again or not :hugs: 

I'm doing fine thanks Nessah just getting the start of a cold I think, just when I'm about to return to work. I'm still waiting on a date for the last part of my cancer treatment boo


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey xx

A pot noodle craving haha that's on par with Cheryl's Irn Bru craving x

You need to do a ticker til your gender scan x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but I dont know where to get one! I looked for one but they are all pregnancy and birthday related, I dont know wheres best to get a countdown one from?

Yeah I think coz we all joined the group around the time Poppy started it we all have similar edds dont we? Mine is Sunday too. I couldnt figure out last week why I was so upset that my boss had put me on call on the weekend again (which we are supposed to do every 6 week, but this will be my 3rd weekend on call in 6 weeks!!) but I eventually realised its coz it would have been Lillies due date......maybe my subconscious had blocked it or summat.
Its never easy for anyone to go through and its sad that we all have to. But we will all have our rainbow babies on our arms one day, because we all deserve it and we will all be wonderful mothers xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I did that countdown before I went into hospital it was more or less balnk and you could put anything on it but I can't remember what site it was off???

That's crap that you've done 3 weekends out of the last 6 when you are only meant to do 1, do like someone suggested and just come up with excuses, like you say you hardly get any extra money for your troubles, they are just taking the mick.

You put that really nice about our edd's and being mummies x


----------



## nesSAH

Aww thanks ladies!

*MrsDuck*: I'll pray you get your date soon so you can get back in the game :D
Hope the cold doesn't last too long... it's going around and just suffered 2 weeks of it myself

*Bailey*: Cute craving :D.... I unfortunately have none, of course, thanks to MS :p


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Nessah x
You still have ms at 18weeks! dont tell Cheryl x
I hope you get over your cold soon x


----------



## nesSAH

Lol... I am just so unlucky I guess :( Gotta embrace it if I can't do nothing about it...

Thanks MrsDuck! Any plans for the weekend? Taking anything for the cold?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my boss keeps giving me some crap about people being on holiday and so our 'system' gets skipped, we are supposed to do it in order of the 6 of us, but when one is on holiday then it 'skips' forward one, and 3 out of the 6 have been on holiday in the last 6 weeks, so she skips forward who's turn it is, and then doesnt go back to them so thats how I end up keep doing it!! Basically its coz everyones had holidays and I havent!! So I did bring it up with her, but her argument for this weekend was a fairly reasonable one in a way.....2 of them are away on a client holiday with 3 of our clients, 1 has left for maternity now, 1 of them's mum gets married this weekend and that leaves me and her....its her weekend off and she's going to the afore mentioned wedding, but she's agreed to do tomorrow and gave me tomorrow off (coz I worked exctra today) as long as I do Sunday coz thats the wedding day. So I agreed, even though Sunday is actually my EDD but I dont think she's understand if I told her. Depsite the fact that she has also had a mc. But nevermind, I got tomorrow off and not on call. 

Sorry that was very longwinded lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Awww nessah still got ms? You poor thing! I actually worried at first coz I didnt get it, but I am considering myself lucky now. Instead of my stomach causing problems its my bowels. And to make it worse I think I'm getting piles (sorry tmi!!!!) :loo:


----------



## MrsDuck

That made perfect sense Bailey but still a bugger x
Sorry you've got piles but it did make me chuckle, I think I'd rather have the ms x

Nessah no I'm not taking anything at th emoment coz it's just sniffles and I hope it doesn't develop further, finders crossed x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey try tickerclub.com you can make up your own x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love the the toilet smiley lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, it's a buggar coz I just thought oh well I will make sure I don't "strain" and I won't get piles haha :rofl: but that's not how it happens apparently!! Stupid blood vessels! Need to remember to drink my fybogel more often though for sure!! 

Isn't this a lovely topic of conversation haha! I know how to bring it down to toilet humour lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just as well it's late and everyone should have finished their dinner haha

Does df have to apply the cream lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies I will have to love you and leave you, dh keeps calling me. Night night everyone xxx

Maryanne I see you lurking I hope you are well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hahahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: that proper made me lol mrs d!!! No I am going to the doctors about it on Monday so no cream yet lol!!

Night mrs d!! Sleep well!

Oh yeah I've got my swine flu jab tomorrow eeek! Hope it doesn't make me ill.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi maryanne hope you are well! :hi:


----------



## maryanne67

Just quickly reading coz got company but wanted to say a BIG CONGRATULATIONS Cupcake :wohoo: good luck h&h 9 months x catch up with every1 else later x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi bailey mrsd and everyone just passong my friend just got a new smartfone n helping her put antivrus on it but come on here while she makes a google account but will be back probz when u all gone lol x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

YAY Cupcake!!!!! hurray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratz! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I assume piles means hemmroids from bailey's description? Being on the other side of the Atlantic ocean means I donno some of these terms you guys in the UK use! I had it once but I wasn't pregnant. But I'm sure had I not had a m/c I would have since most of my pregnancy I was constipated but I did everything I could not to strain since that made my vag bleed worse. 

Mrs D love your update! I was in need of that too lol. You have an awesome memory! Hope ur feeling better!

Poppy hope you're doing better with your angel's EDD. :hugs: Mine is coming up next week and I am not looking forward to that day.

AFM, I still have a cold but it is getting better. When it comes to O now I donno if I have O'd, about to O, or no where near it! I kinda felt some O pains yesterday, and as I'm typing this I feel it even more then yesterday on my left side. I went to the bathroom a couple of hours ago and it almost seems like my cm is going back to creamy! I did another OPK at that time and it was white, no line (well barely a line) just like yesterdays. Best case scenario would be I O'd today, but missed it on the OPKs. If I don't see anymore ewcm, I might assume I O'd today. The other possibilities are I didn't and will inconveniently O when there is no possibility of any BDing (i.e. if I O tomorrow or early Sunday!). Worst would be if like the last time I had a cold, my body started to gear up for O, changed its mind (I guess cuz it wanted to get me better first before attempting to release an eggie?), and made we wait even longer for O (that 50 day cycle i had back in the Spring that nearly drove me insane!!)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey congratulations cupcake :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Cupcake! Can't wait to hear about all the other BFP's up in here. :)


----------



## Mummy_2_One

HURRAY CUPCAKE!!! I knew those symptoms sounded too good to be anything but a BFP!! :happydance:

So glad for you lovely! How are you feeling??


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

I said it already but it's a new day so again congratz to Cupcake! 

Wow normally if I'm on at this time there is a lot more chatter that's been going on! I guess cuz it's the weekend? lucky you all who are off! Make sure you enjoy it :) I still have to work this evening and tomorrow evening. It's ok, I'm off Monday Tuesday and Wednesday! :happydance: 

So, I think maybe I might have O'd! maybe. I hope so. i think I'm going to assume I did for now unless something comes up later down the road to say "sorry you didn't really O, I was just pretending!" It seems like cm is back to creamy so it could only be one of two things: I either O'd yesterday, or my body tried to, gave up and didn't O and will decide to O at a later date. I'm hoping I did since if I did O yesterday, then we BD'd 2, 3, and 4 days before O. Technically I wouldn't count the 3 days before since we got busy WHILE we were making dinner AND had to leave right after to go see my parents off at the airport (they went to see my grandma in Madeira, Portugal for a month! i wish i could go lol) so OH didn't actually "finish" (I don't think we're very good with quickies LOL). But since there can be some spermies in the "pre-ejaculate" I guess it can still count?? But i know he finished for sure 2 days and 4 days before. Even if I did O who knows how many spermies could be around since my cm was drier then normal due to taking cold meds. But I'm gonna try and keep my hopes up that if I did O then there must be some spermies waiting in there! 

I wish there was a pee stick that could tell u you have already O'd in case you missed it on OPKs!! That's a million dollar idea ladies! lol Let's invent it lol


----------



## Tawn

Omg Cupcake how amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hun! Now I am so mad I went to bed do early last night and missed your update! Your fears are totally normal but this is your forever rainbow hun!!! Whoop!!!!!!

Afm, my ms has weirdly kicked up quite late! I was actually sick sick with vomit for the first time yesterday TWICE, morning and night :dohh: DH says I jinxed it lol!!

But I gotta run now, we are leaving to go to a monster truck rally! Should be a fun day out!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello everyone,

How are we all today?

Shellie I really hope you have O'd already and managed to catch that eggy!! And yeah that i a million dollar idea!! And yeah piles are heamorrhoids, although I'm not sure if I do have them but it feels painful enough (sorry tmi again ladies!!!) Gonna go see the doc on Monday to see what I can do and also to get a prescription for some more fybogel lol!!

Whats everyone up to today? I had my flu jab this morning, I decided it was better to have it, I know theres no real research to prove how safe it is during pregnancy now it has the swine flu strain in it too, but I think I'd rather have it than catch swine flu. 

Other than tidying I have another day of doing nothing ahead of me lol! I am starting to feel a little lazy at the moment, well actually, not lazy, boring! I never do anything but stay at home or work lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn, have fun at the truck rally!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You can tell it's the weekend it's very quiet on here.

Maryanne, I hope you had a good time with your friends. Do you have a date for your rescheduled appointment yet? x

Tawn have a fun day x

Leinz happy packing x

:wave: everyone else enjoy the weekend x

Bailey I'm bored too but can't bring myself to do any more cleaning. Every time I clean up hubby just leaves everything lying around the place so I give up. I want to go out but hubby has decided he is going to pressure wash the drive aaargh I'm sick of being in the house.

Mummy what are you up to today anything nice? x

Cheryl did you say it was your weekend off? x


----------



## baileybubs

Urgh I'm attempting to buy a wii for my df for his birthday. I know that he really wants a ps3 but I cant afford that and he's always borrowing his mum and dads wii. But I just feel like he wont like it coz he really wants something else. But I dont know what else to get him!


----------



## MrsDuck

Men are so difficult to buy for, I struggle every birthday and Christmas for my dh. Anything that he wants he just buys instead of waiting so that someone can buy it for him as a prezzie.

If he borrows his mum and dads then he must like it, I'm sure he'll be pleased with it. He won't have time to play with it in 6 month's time though haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey can you not buy him something that will benefit you when bubba arrives?

Does your df drive?


----------



## baileybubs

No he doesnt drive......see now if it was my birthday I'd love it if he bought me something to do with the baby but it seems different the other way around lol!!

I've just been having a go on his parents wii.....I get a little peed off with the bowling coz now matter how hard I try I still dont get why sometimes I get a strike and others I dont?? But I love the tennis, and I get really enthusiastic but am out of breath now lol!!
If I get him a Wii then I can use it too lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's a good point, it's a good way to excercise.

I was just thinking what about a few driving lessons to get him started coz it would be soo useful if he can drive when bubba arrives x


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm thats a good idea, and it would definately be more helpful to me too!! Actually thats brilliant mrs d!!! And I can mention it to other people and they can buy him some too!!! That is genius!! Thanks mrs d, made my day lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bum, I dont really have enough money to buy any other the block packages lol, its £190 just for 10 lessons. What I might do is tell him that we will use the savings account to buy him about 30 lessons and thats £510. But I havent really got enough of my own money for them. I did have another idea though, chef's knives! And maybe he can become inspired with some more ambition too lol!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mrs D saves the day again! That's an awesome idea for bailey to get her DF. That way her DF can drive bailey and their little bubba home from the hospital :)

Tawn, sorry ms decided to suddenly hit you hard! I hope it won't last long. 

Ugh I'm starting to feel a headache coming on .. and I have to start work in just over 3 hours :(

Also realized it's the 7th anniversary since OH's dad passed away. OH is at work so I don't know how he's doing. I didn't know him back then when it happened, but I know it hit him very very hard, and it still does. I hope he's doing ok.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey he won't need 30 lessons 10 should be fine, I only had 10 lessons and some practise withi my uncle. Does he have anyone who would take him out? And friends could chip in too if they don't know what to get him x

Think of how useful it will be with bubba and yay bringing you both home from hospital xx

Shellie I hope your df is ok :( you'll have to give him lots of cuddles when he gets home xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I just noticed your ticker bailey, now I don't have to keep asking you when your next scan is, I love it x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well pooh...had a major temp drop today so that either means implantation or it's over...i have a feeling it's over...ugh....i hate this!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I have had 26 lessons so far (lol, maybe I am rubbish) but I have decided that although I do love that idea, and I will be doing it, its something I think we can both pay for together from our savings as something that we buy for the baby and for us, if that makes sense lol, so I am going to do a little card too with a car on it telling him that part of his present will be driving lessons with our savings and we can book them together for him.
As for presents that he can open I have just ordered him a set of 9 Japanese chef's knives that look great and were 50% off so were just £50. They arent the ones that I would love to get him but I think that they a great set (the ones I would love to get him are Globals which are about £100 per knife lol!!). I have also got him resident evil all 4 films on dvd (just a £10) and a book called Commando Dad, that is a dad to be guide from birth to toddler, written by an army guy who has 4 kids. Think it might be his style and he might actually want to read it, coz he never wants to pay attention to the factual guides or anything I tell him either lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yeah, I found the countdown to adoption tickers and just changed the writing on it mrs d!!

Ttcbabyisom - it can still go either way hun!!! Dont give up hope, you have even said so yourself that it can mean EITHER implantation or AF, keep the faith hun xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We need a 'Like' button on here x

That sounds like a great idea bailey I'm sure he will love your prezzies, you are good at this I never know what to get hubby x

Ttc I'm keeping my fingers crossed for implantation for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

If it werent for my random brain wave of the chefs knives I wouldnt have owt lol!! I also got the idea for the resident evil dvds coz whenever the advert for the new resident evil film comes on tv he says he loves it and cant wait to see it so as I was looking online the advert came on and I thought AHA!! Lol, and I was in luck that they are on offer lol!
I think thats enough for him anyway, he doesnt need anything more coz I can always tell him the knives were way more expensive hehehe!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Evening all!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake! You should be enjoying your hol not chatting to us on a saturday evening lol!!
How are you hun? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey!

Well it's quite boring here, there's nothing to do in the evenings other than dinner and the crap entertainment that we avoid like the plague!!! We are 2 hours behind here so just having a pre dinner Internet update ! We have been in bed by 9:30 most nights lol!

It hasn't sunk in, I don't think it will tbh! I'm so terrified of the wOrst happening again I think I am staying a bit pragmatic about the whole thing. Sad isn't it!

Thanks everyone for your congrats messages, I feel very blessed as it wasn't my turn yet xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw its normal to feel that way cupcake, I think after the initial excitement fades then then fear begins but try and enjoy it.....hypocrite here I know lol!!

Aw shame about the entertainment hun!! But as long as you are having fun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey cupcake you can't go to bed on holiday at 9.30 unless it's for naughty cuddles :winkwink: x

I think we all need to do like tawn said when she fell pg enjoy it as much as you can coz if god forbid the worst happens there is nothing you can do about it so live in the moment and enjoy it xx

Are you lovely and brown?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d, naughty cuddles are banned at the moment! Tbh I've not felt like it as I've been really crampy and a bit nauseous here and there, which I'm hoping are good signs!

Yes Tawn is right, we are trying to be positive and enjoy the thought that we are pregnant again, but also to be mindful that we should only think for the moment as we don't know what's to come!

Yes I am quite brown for me anyway! Trying not to ask dr google whether I'm
Allowed to sunbathe, although I did it for a week b4 I even knew I was preg!

How are you hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

I asked dr google...I think I am more tanned than usual as pregnancy hormones affect the colour of your tan apparently!


----------



## MrsDuck

I wouldn't of even considered whether you can sunbath whilst pregnant? Is it ok? Just think of all the extra vitamin d you are getting haha

Have you explored the island at all or are you restricted to the resort?


----------



## cupcake1981

We did walk to town but there's not much there, it's beautiful here but I'm glad we're only here for 11nights!

Eek dr google says it can break down the natural folate in your body but that taking a supplement (which I am anyway) will help to counteract that. So much to worry about!


----------



## MrsDuck

I just asked dr google and sunbathing won't harm baby but you may burn easier and keep hydrated x


----------



## MrsDuck

So it's like being on a desert island, beautiful but not much to do. Are there many fish can you go snorkling?

Ooh I didn't come across that one, but you are taking your vitamins so you'll be fine xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah thanks mrs d, it is a worry, I drank lots of cocktails (although never felt drunk they were quite weak) so am worried about that! But I did test on Sunday to see if I should stop drinking but only got (what I thought was) an evap so carried on! Still what will be will be!

My wifi will stop in a mo!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes basically that Mrs d! It is beautiful


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby has agreed for us to go on a cruise to see the northern lights do that I've got something to look forward to, how sweet, I just need to know it isn't going to clash with my treatment and we can book :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

So many people drink not knowing they are pregnant, I'm sure you'll be fine xx

I bet hubby is excited x


----------



## cupcake1981

I saw that on FB! I'd love to do that sometime, I think I would be quite overcome with emotion to see them, they are amazing x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully you will get some answers Monday re ur treatment timetable xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's so quiet on here without you and cath, there will be lots of holiday pics to see when you both get back x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully, I hate this limbo land, I just want a date even if it's months away, just something to work to x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake dont worry about drinking, I drank til it was pink too so I drank three days before my BFP,not much but I didnt want to not drink coz I was convinced it was BFN lol. It wont do any harm at all hun honestly, and the sun can only be good as long as you are wearing lotion hun!!

Eeeek I'm still dead excited for you!!


----------



## baileybubs

And mrs d I'm well jel of your cruise, I wanna go lol!!

I really hope Monday will give you a better idea of what to do re ttc and your treatment


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be blubbing my eyes out when I see them I'm sure, I'm a big softy, I cry at x factor xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mrs Duck I'm actually at work now, and OH is at home so I can't cuddle with him :( He feels very guilty because a week before his dad died from a sudden heart attack, they argued and the last thing he told his dad was to F*** off. I think those words haunt him every single day. I've told him I'm sure when his father passed away he knew he loved him, but I guess since there is no way to "prove" it, it always bothers him. 

I asked him how he was feeling today but he only mentioned being sore from work, and I didn't want to bring up his dad in case he might not have realized it or didn't want to talk about it (he usually doesn't want to talk about it, sometimes he will but usually not). I think he just needs his space when it comes to stuff like this. Which is why I think this week he told me he gave me my space when I got an envelope in the mail with all these coupons for baby formula and other baby things (I must have signed up for something when i was pregnant and forgot about it) and it made me really upset, so I sat out on the balcony for nearly an hour by myself drinking a beer. He knew I did that cuz I was upset and thought it best to leave me with my thoughts.

Anyway, I'm still confused about my cycle. I decided to do an OPK today and it has a darker line then it did yesterday. My cm keeps switching from ewcm to just creamy cm, so I donno what's going on! If I'm yet to O I hope it waits until i can attack OH tomorrow morning. I'm assuming he won't be in the mood when i get home at 11:30pm tonight. who knows! :dohh: stupid cycle!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake.... eeeek, CONGRATS!!!! I KNEW it!!!! :happydance:

AFM, baby has me up (I swear she is gonna be up this time of night when she is born cause I have been up this time consistently since being pregnant!) and I just wanted to pop on and say hi. Closing went well and we are all moved in, the move didn't end up happening (other than some things from a couple car loads) until today (long story) but we are settled and tonight has been our first night in our new home. I took a picture of my bump by the for sale sign on the day we bought the house when we came for the walk-through before closing, glad I did because by the time we got back from closing the sign was gone! I've been doing a LOT and am so exhausted and achy (especially my lower back and feet) I've been trying to be careful about not lifting anything too heavy but think the "light" lifting over and over has added up. Today the plans are to get, at least, part of the kitchen done but I asked DH last night to bring in all the boxes from the garage for me, as I am too worn out to carry anything else. He goes "I was planning on it." Tomorrow will be the first we've really been in one place getting settled as he worked Friday and I was here moving our clothes, etc in and then yesterday he was at the apartment with the movers and I was here waiting for them (and doing things) then he was at the apartment cleaning and I was here. Anyhow, I will post pics sometime soon... not sure when I will be on again, tomorrow (today really) is gonna be pretty busy and then I have Monday off too but am taking it easy so I am not shattered (i love that expression, we don't use it over here) for work this week (my Mom told me she would treat me to a pedicure to help my aching feet!)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Bailey I can't believe u are in the 2nd trimester :happydance: 

Cupcake so chuffed for u Hun I drunk till it was pink so don't panic.x

Mrs d how u feeling about work tomoro Hun?xx

Shellie hope ur body stops confusing u Hun. And hope ur df is in the mood when u finish. X

Amy yeh for ur house move u must be glad ur in?xx

Afm feeling a bit better today but my gus boy has had a sore tummy, I've bought a new car a mini jeep :) so gus can go in the boot and it has 4 doors :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw your poor df Shellie, but I can understand him not wanting to talk about it and him just having some him time and sorry about your stupid cycles haha x

Amy don't overdo it hun, rest up. I'm glad you are finally in x

Yay for the new car cheryl, plenty of space for bubba. Poor gus, I hope he doesn't do too many runny poos for you to clean up x

I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow. I've got to catch the bus to the Drs tomorrow to get the ok to drive and talk about when my treatment is likely to happen and about ttc again, then if I get the ok to drive I have to catch the bus back to get my car so it will proabbly be too late in the day to actually do any work, so work will probably begin Tuesday but no not looking forward to going back. I love my job but we have a couple of new people with us now and lets just say one of them is a complete prat.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a nightmare how come new ppl come in nd try and take over? U wud just try and fit in. Aw hopefully it's not too long till u can ttc again Hun. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun x

I'm contemplating starting to ttc again now as I've been told that I am such a low risk of the cancer coming back and the radioactive iodine treatment is a dotting the i's and crossing the t's excercise, so I'm not going to be called for treatment as a priority so could be waiting months to be called for my initial appointment and then further who knows how long for the treatment itself, so I'll speak with my dr tomorrow about how risky it is to delay until after I've had a baby. With hospital waiting lists I may have had the baby before I get called for the treatment anyway??


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u shud spk to ur dr about it Hun I'd maybe just start ttc.

I'm annoyed cos il be 12 wks on wed and I need to wait till next tues for my scan and won't be able to tell ppl till then :( even the woman selling me the car I never asked about prams fitting in the boot lol cos I'm para about jinxing it... Well I told me wee gran and papa they were chuffed but was like is everything ok cos they knew about my mcs aw and my poor granny lost a baby at 6 months so she gets worried for pregnant ppl xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's lovely that you told your nan and grandad I bet they were pleased x

What a bummer about the scan, we're they fully booked is that why you are going to be almost 13 weeks? 

I'm cd 12 with great ew cm at the moment but I just want to ask if they can try to find out if it's likely to be 1 month, 3, 6 or a year etc just so it gives me a better choice of what to do. Ideally I want to wait til after the treatment and I'd kick myself if I get called for treatment in a month and I fall this cycle as when I have my treatment I will have to be completely away from baby for a few weeks then minimal contact for a couple of months so I don't put it at risk.

But if it's going to be 6+ months and I wait then I have to wait 6 months to a year before ttc and I'm 33 next month and dh is 38 the month after so we aren't getting any younger


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies doing a post from my fone so its not gonna be too long can never hardly get on my laptop at the moment so have been reading but not posting

mrsd are they really gonna make you wait that long for treatment i can see why you need to speak to your doc i hope you get the answers you want and if you get bCk to work hope its ok with the new workers good luck x

cheryl yay for a new car hope your fur baby gets better soon n scan around the corner sure it will be fine but sweet of your gran worrying x

amy new house bet it feels strange but exciting hope you get it ship shape without you having to do too much sounds like baby is gonna have you up same time when shes born x

afm no new date yet for post mortem results n gonna try n get appointment at docs for this week but uzually is about a week ahead unless its urgent af is just about gone today thank god coz its been heavy friday and saturday sso bored today its been raining on n off here x

bailey hi cant remember what you posted last but hi. Mummy hi shellie hope ov is just around the corner so you can attack oh. Every1 else hi and good luck every 1 in tww or waiting to ov fxd n heres sum :dust: x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Maryanne x

I hope you don't have to wait too long for Josuas results :hugs: limbo land is horrible. I hope the witch clears off and you can get back to catching that eggy x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

hi ladies!

Gotta leave for work in 10 minutes so I'm gonna post a quick one!

Mrs Duck you should find out. Hopefully it's either soon enough away that you can get treatment out of the way and get back to ttc asap, or far enough away that u can have a baby before it starts!

Chreyl yay on new car! I wish I can get another car, mine's too expensive on insurance since it's not domestic. If only I knew OH when I bought it, he knows all these car things that I don't! 

maryanne hope u have ur appointment soon!

AFM, I still donno exactly what's going on with my cycle. I guess I'll see what my OPK is like later today. If it's even darker then yesterday I guess it's coming instead of passed! Attacked OH this morning :) Only bad thing is (sorry tmi!) I was on top, and before I could tell OH to flip me over (since I didn't want him to finish while I was on top), he finished:blush:. I know not the best position but what could I do lol. People still get pregnant from the girl on top position!

Anyway I've taken longer to type this then I thought, so gotta run! I'll try to post again when I'm on my supper at work! ttyl ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks shellie x

I'm glad you got your df, I hope you caught that eggy. You made me chuckle with the on top issue haha x

I hope work goes quickly for you x


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Just quickly popping on to say hello, I haven't read much back yet to see what's been going on but I see I missed a new bfp... congratulations cupcake :happydance: such lovely news xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Just got into work.. apparently somebody is bleeding like crazy with a ruptured aortic aneurysm so it seems I may have a really busy day on my hands working in blood bank ... oh boy ... still have 10 minutes to go before I start ... at least it'll keep me busy until supper time when I take my next OPK!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Oh no the other techs just told me the patient has died :( I feel for his family.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Thurl :wave: have you had a nice weekend?

Oh no shellie poor man/woman and their poor family :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much being working at nights this wk. cx
> 
> Fletch PMA Hun xxx
> Mrs d u are right it's like 12 or 13 wks till xmas. X
> 
> Ttcbabyisom I'm sorry the witch got u. X
> 
> Afm working today and tomoro feeling so sick can't wait to be off sun mon. X

It hasn't got me yet! ;-)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc isn't af due today? Have you tested? x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Oh, 1.8kg is almost 4lbs...

Good for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I'm pregnant!!

Wow, congratulations!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Ttcbaby fxd hun x

shellie sorry works started with a sad incident hope your ok for the rest of your shift and hope you catch the egg n on top should be ok as long as oh let them loose nice n deep inbeside your cervix i have an image now lol fxd tho x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc isn't af due today? Have you tested? x

It's due today or tomorrow...not sure...yes, i caved and tested days ago...all BFN's. No AF yet...We'll see what this week holds.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Ugh been soo busy at work! Been here for 5 hours and finally on my supper break. 3 more hours to go. Just did an OPK a few min ago and it's Negative, very white unlike yesterdays half darkish one. The two before yesterday's test were very white like todays. So i donno! I either did O and missed it on an OPK or I am still going to. Stupid cold meds, I wish I never took them. They've thrown me off my cycle. My cerviz feels soft and open buh I donno if that's only because of BDing earlier. I find for most of the day if I BD my cervix feels soft.

Sorry for complaining so much ladies! I'm just annoyed by my cycle!

Back to work I go!...


----------



## maryanne67

Aw sorry shellie the meds have messed u up its frustrating enuf this ttc lark how many opks a day do you use i found the best line i ever had on one was around 5pm but i would do 3 a day then to try n find out what time of day was best for me but think everyone diffrent fxd you either have already n caught the egg or are just about to n can bd more or already have :spermy: in there waiting fxd hopethe rest of your shift goes quickly x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

maryanne67 said:


> Aw sorry shellie the meds have messed u up its frustrating enuf this ttc lark how many opks a day do you use i found the best line i ever had on one was around 5pm but i would do 3 a day then to try n find out what time of day was best for me but think everyone diffrent fxd you either have already n caught the egg or are just about to n can bd more or already have :spermy: in there waiting fxd hopethe rest of your shift goes quickly x

It has been going by quick, just taking a short break while I have the chance now. One more hour to go! 

We are both off the next three days (Mon,Tues,Wed) so if I haven't O'd yet hopefully we can catch something in these 3 days! Thurs and Fri I am working day shifts and since OH always works days even later this week would be good too, as long as OH isn't too tired. Next weekend I am off but can't see myself being in the mood as Saturday will be our angel's EDD. And that whole weekend will be spent planning Thanksgiving dinner for Monday (thanksgiving in Canada is in October) with my two brothers and my cousin who is 7 months pregnant :( I love her buh I donno how well i am going to be able to handle being around her around angel's EDD. Just have to suck it up I guess! 

Back to work I go ...


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Ttc isn't af due today? Have you tested? x
> 
> It's due today or tomorrow...not sure...yes, i caved and tested days ago...all BFN's. No AF yet...We'll see what this week holds.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for your bfp x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

nevermind...today was my big dip...ugh...i'm sure i'll start today or tomorrow for sure. :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no ttcbabyisom I'm sorry :hugs: x


----------



## MrsDuck

I got an appointment letter in the post today to go to the hospital on 18th oct, hopefully this is my pre radioactive iodine treatment appointment, fingers crossed x


----------



## Tawn

I call stuff like that "cosmic irony" MrsD. Honestly, you and your DH get you minds wrapped around starting to TTC again and holding off on treatment and the next day your letter comes through! But I do hope that means treatment can happen quickly and not years out like you had feared. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Tawn I hope so. It's like buying tampons and falling pg haha x

How are you today? Any more ms?


----------



## Tawn

Nah, I am feeling fine as far as ms goes today. I just realized I can't eat a normal sized meal right now, I get SO uncomfortable and bloated it's insane. As long as I stick to small meals I seem to be better.

I am really emotional today though. Don't know what it is, but I am missing home back in the States REALLY badly right now :( I had a huge cry about it and looked up flights to go home for Thanksgiving in November and they are like 700-800 quid! :wacko: Can't really justify that for a long weekend....

I think it is just because I am pg now I realized NONE of my family or friends will see me until long after the baby is born, and then they will barely know my child minus skype calls etc. It's really hard right now and I feel a proper hormonal mess! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you poor thing, it must be tough being so far away from them all, do any of them come to visit or do you have to go there?

I'm sure all your emotions are heightened being pregnant too, making you miss them even more.

Skype is great but not the same as seeing them in person. Keep you eyes peeled for some cheap flights and I'm sure you'll get some visitors when bubba arrives xx


----------



## fletch_W

whew! its been a while since iv posted on here. so here goes..



cupcake1981 said:


> Ah I see!!! Hey fletch, how you doing hun!!

hey cupcake!! so great to hear from you whilst youre away!. so happy for you and your hubby to get a bfp on his birthday! :happydance:


nesSAH said:


> *Fletch*: Sorry to hear you've been having sleep problems, but great you're doing better

hey nessah! im doing great now that i have my sleeping meds. how are you doing??


baileybubs said:


> Oh my boss keeps giving me some crap about people being on holiday and so our 'system' gets skipped, we are supposed to do it in order of the 6 of us, but when one is on holiday then it 'skips' forward one, and 3 out of the 6 have been on holiday in the last 6 weeks, so she skips forward who's turn it is, and then doesnt go back to them so thats how I end up keep doing it!! Basically its coz everyones had holidays and I havent!! So I did bring it up with her, but her argument for this weekend was a fairly reasonable one in a way.....2 of them are away on a client holiday with 3 of our clients, 1 has left for maternity now, 1 of them's mum gets married this weekend and that leaves me and her....its her weekend off and she's going to the afore mentioned wedding, but she's agreed to do tomorrow and gave me tomorrow off (coz I worked exctra today) as long as I do Sunday coz thats the wedding day. So I agreed, even though Sunday is actually my EDD but I dont think she's understand if I told her. Depsite the fact that she has also had a mc. But nevermind, I got tomorrow off and not on call.
> 
> Sorry that was very longwinded lol!!!

sorry your boss is giving you a hard time. it really does seem like she is favouring others over you. but you are only there a little while longer so you dont have to put up with her forever! :)


MrsDuck said:


> Just as well it's late and everyone should have finished their dinner haha
> 
> Does df have to apply the cream lol

hahahaha ewww!!


baileybubs said:


> No he doesnt drive......see now if it was my birthday I'd love it if he bought me something to do with the baby but it seems different the other way around lol!!
> 
> I've just been having a go on his parents wii.....I get a little peed off with the bowling coz now matter how hard I try I still dont get why sometimes I get a strike and others I dont?? But I love the tennis, and I get really enthusiastic but am out of breath now lol!!
> If I get him a Wii then I can use it too lol!!

we have a wii and are always playing on mario kart. whenever he is fishing he rings me to say 'i hope youre practising mario cos im gonna kick your arse!' i got zumba before i got my bfp and now iv just joined the gym im gonna finally open the packet this evening!! :) excited! you should totally get a wii!


ShellieLabTek said:


> Mrs D saves the day again! That's an awesome idea for bailey to get her DF. That way her DF can drive bailey and their little bubba home from the hospital :)
> 
> Tawn, sorry ms decided to suddenly hit you hard! I hope it won't last long.
> 
> Ugh I'm starting to feel a headache coming on .. and I have to start work in just over 3 hours :(
> 
> Also realized it's the 7th anniversary since OH's dad passed away. OH is at work so I don't know how he's doing. I didn't know him back then when it happened, but I know it hit him very very hard, and it still does. I hope he's doing ok.

im sorry to hear about dfs dad. my dhs mum passed away on his birthday 10 years ago. i didnt get to meet her just like you and i find it so hard to comfort him when its her birthday or the anniversary of her passing. she took her own life she was suffering with depression and he blamed himself for a very long time :nope: i pray your df finds comfort in knowing that his dad will have forgotten about the argument before he passed xxx


cupcake1981 said:


> Lol mrs d, naughty cuddles are banned at the moment! Tbh I've not felt like it as I've been really crampy and a bit nauseous here and there, which I'm hoping are good signs!
> 
> Yes Tawn is right, we are trying to be positive and enjoy the thought that we are pregnant again, but also to be mindful that we should only think for the moment as we don't know what's to come!
> 
> Yes I am quite brown for me anyway! Trying not to ask dr google whether I'm
> Allowed to sunbathe, although I did it for a week b4 I even knew I was preg!
> 
> How are you hun?

naughty cuddles haha. stay away from dr google!! 


CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Bailey I can't believe u are in the 2nd trimester :happydance:
> 
> Cupcake so chuffed for u Hun I drunk till it was pink so don't panic.x
> 
> Mrs d how u feeling about work tomoro Hun?xx
> 
> Shellie hope ur body stops confusing u Hun. And hope ur df is in the mood when u finish. X
> 
> Amy yeh for ur house move u must be glad ur in?xx
> 
> Afm feeling a bit better today but my gus boy has had a sore tummy, I've bought a new car a mini jeep :) so gus can go in the boot and it has 4 doors :) xx

cheryl you still need to post a picture of gus boy! hope youre okay



thurl30 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Just quickly popping on to say hello, I haven't read much back yet to see what's been going on but I see I missed a new bfp... congratulations cupcake :happydance: such lovely news xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

hey thurl how are you sweetie? where are you in your cycle? xx


ShellieLabTek said:


> Oh no the other techs just told me the patient has died :( I feel for his family.

so sorry to hear about the poor man and his family :(




Tawn said:


> Nah, I am feeling fine as far as ms goes today. I just realized I can't eat a normal sized meal right now, I get SO uncomfortable and bloated it's insane. As long as I stick to small meals I seem to be better.
> 
> I am really emotional today though. Don't know what it is, but I am missing home back in the States REALLY badly right now :( I had a huge cry about it and looked up flights to go home for Thanksgiving in November and they are like 700-800 quid! :wacko: Can't really justify that for a long weekend....
> 
> I think it is just because I am pg now I realized NONE of my family or friends will see me until long after the baby is born, and then they will barely know my child minus skype calls etc. It's really hard right now and I feel a proper hormonal mess! lol

i love that you said 'nah' and 'quid'. so british of you :) 

and im really sorry you are feeling so home sick :( you will have to do a 3 weekly bump pic for them to see you growing :)

ttcbaby are you still late? did you retest??

how is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow fletch that was some catch up. I love the new tickers x


----------



## fletch_W

thanks mrs d. haha yep took me a good while xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet on here lately.

Cupcake and Cath I hope you are having a nice holiday x


----------



## fletch_W

i used to refresh the page and have 3 to catch up on haha.

cath and cupcake come home already!! jokes. hope youre having fun xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies loving ur new tickers...xxx

It's so quiet in here cos the chatty ones are away lol... Well I told my cousin tonight as she was wanting me to go to Marbella for her hen do she said she's pleased but she is annoyed as 2 of her bridesmaids aren't going to be going but I guess thts wot happens when u get married last.. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

lol bit rude of her to be annoyed that you cant go. xx


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I mean I did try to hav a baby next month but tht didn't go to plan and I told her tht... She was saying well il hav my family hen night the first weekend in may and I was like Im due 17th April the latest I cud go is the first of may I was trying to get her to hav it march so I cud go but looks like I won't be going to any of them..x


----------



## fletch_W

dont justify yourself cheryl. she knew you were trying if she wants you there she will change it. wedding can be moved but baby due dates cant and quite frankly your due date is more important to you than a hen do xx


----------



## fletch_W

youll be 2nd tri soon!!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I don't kno where the time has went I just wish I didn't hav to wait a week for my scan I feel u wait till 12 wks so u can tell ppl and I now hav to wait another week. X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun nd to go to sleep my eyes are stinging, spk soon. Night xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

sleep well hun. i know its a constant waiting game. speak soon xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> whew! its been a while since iv posted on here. so here goes..
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see!!! Hey fletch, how you doing hun!!
> 
> hey cupcake!! so great to hear from you whilst youre away!. so happy for you and your hubby to get a bfp on his birthday! :happydance:
> 
> 
> nesSAH said:
> 
> 
> *Fletch*: Sorry to hear you've been having sleep problems, but great you're doing betterClick to expand...
> 
> hey nessah! im doing great now that i have my sleeping meds. how are you doing??
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Oh my boss keeps giving me some crap about people being on holiday and so our 'system' gets skipped, we are supposed to do it in order of the 6 of us, but when one is on holiday then it 'skips' forward one, and 3 out of the 6 have been on holiday in the last 6 weeks, so she skips forward who's turn it is, and then doesnt go back to them so thats how I end up keep doing it!! Basically its coz everyones had holidays and I havent!! So I did bring it up with her, but her argument for this weekend was a fairly reasonable one in a way.....2 of them are away on a client holiday with 3 of our clients, 1 has left for maternity now, 1 of them's mum gets married this weekend and that leaves me and her....its her weekend off and she's going to the afore mentioned wedding, but she's agreed to do tomorrow and gave me tomorrow off (coz I worked exctra today) as long as I do Sunday coz thats the wedding day. So I agreed, even though Sunday is actually my EDD but I dont think she's understand if I told her. Depsite the fact that she has also had a mc. But nevermind, I got tomorrow off and not on call.
> 
> Sorry that was very longwinded lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry your boss is giving you a hard time. it really does seem like she is favouring others over you. but you are only there a little while longer so you dont have to put up with her forever! :)
> 
> 
> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Just as well it's late and everyone should have finished their dinner haha
> 
> Does df have to apply the cream lolClick to expand...
> 
> hahahaha ewww!!
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> No he doesnt drive......see now if it was my birthday I'd love it if he bought me something to do with the baby but it seems different the other way around lol!!
> 
> I've just been having a go on his parents wii.....I get a little peed off with the bowling coz now matter how hard I try I still dont get why sometimes I get a strike and others I dont?? But I love the tennis, and I get really enthusiastic but am out of breath now lol!!
> If I get him a Wii then I can use it too lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> we have a wii and are always playing on mario kart. whenever he is fishing he rings me to say 'i hope youre practising mario cos im gonna kick your arse!' i got zumba before i got my bfp and now iv just joined the gym im gonna finally open the packet this evening!! :) excited! you should totally get a wii!
> 
> 
> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> Mrs D saves the day again! That's an awesome idea for bailey to get her DF. That way her DF can drive bailey and their little bubba home from the hospital :)
> 
> Tawn, sorry ms decided to suddenly hit you hard! I hope it won't last long.
> 
> Ugh I'm starting to feel a headache coming on .. and I have to start work in just over 3 hours :(
> 
> Also realized it's the 7th anniversary since OH's dad passed away. OH is at work so I don't know how he's doing. I didn't know him back then when it happened, but I know it hit him very very hard, and it still does. I hope he's doing ok.Click to expand...
> 
> im sorry to hear about dfs dad. my dhs mum passed away on his birthday 10 years ago. i didnt get to meet her just like you and i find it so hard to comfort him when its her birthday or the anniversary of her passing. she took her own life she was suffering with depression and he blamed himself for a very long time :nope: i pray your df finds comfort in knowing that his dad will have forgotten about the argument before he passed xxx
> 
> 
> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Lol mrs d, naughty cuddles are banned at the moment! Tbh I've not felt like it as I've been really crampy and a bit nauseous here and there, which I'm hoping are good signs!
> 
> Yes Tawn is right, we are trying to be positive and enjoy the thought that we are pregnant again, but also to be mindful that we should only think for the moment as we don't know what's to come!
> 
> Yes I am quite brown for me anyway! Trying not to ask dr google whether I'm
> Allowed to sunbathe, although I did it for a week b4 I even knew I was preg!
> 
> How are you hun?Click to expand...
> 
> naughty cuddles haha. stay away from dr google!!
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Bailey I can't believe u are in the 2nd trimester :happydance:
> 
> Cupcake so chuffed for u Hun I drunk till it was pink so don't panic.x
> 
> Mrs d how u feeling about work tomoro Hun?xx
> 
> Shellie hope ur body stops confusing u Hun. And hope ur df is in the mood when u finish. X
> 
> Amy yeh for ur house move u must be glad ur in?xx
> 
> Afm feeling a bit better today but my gus boy has had a sore tummy, I've bought a new car a mini jeep :) so gus can go in the boot and it has 4 doors :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> cheryl you still need to post a picture of gus boy! hope youre okay
> 
> 
> 
> thurl30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Just quickly popping on to say hello, I haven't read much back yet to see what's been going on but I see I missed a new bfp... congratulations cupcake :happydance: such lovely news xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xxClick to expand...
> 
> hey thurl how are you sweetie? where are you in your cycle? xx
> 
> 
> ShellieLabTek said:
> 
> 
> Oh no the other techs just told me the patient has died :( I feel for his family.Click to expand...
> 
> so sorry to hear about the poor man and his family :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Nah, I am feeling fine as far as ms goes today. I just realized I can't eat a normal sized meal right now, I get SO uncomfortable and bloated it's insane. As long as I stick to small meals I seem to be better.
> 
> I am really emotional today though. Don't know what it is, but I am missing home back in the States REALLY badly right now :( I had a huge cry about it and looked up flights to go home for Thanksgiving in November and they are like 700-800 quid! :wacko: Can't really justify that for a long weekend....
> 
> I think it is just because I am pg now I realized NONE of my family or friends will see me until long after the baby is born, and then they will barely know my child minus skype calls etc. It's really hard right now and I feel a proper hormonal mess! lolClick to expand...
> 
> i love that you said 'nah' and 'quid'. so british of you :)
> 
> and im really sorry you are feeling so home sick :( you will have to do a 3 weekly bump pic for them to see you growing :)
> 
> ttcbaby are you still late? did you retest??
> 
> how is everyone else doing? xxxClick to expand...

still no AF...tested today though and BFN! :-(


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBaby: Sorry for the BFN! :hugs:

Cheryl: Come on next week. Yay for 2nd tri and scan. :)


----------



## fletch_W

Sorry ttcbaby:( keep testing. 

Hey leinz! :) :hi:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Fletch! :) :hi: Are you WTT or NTNP? As your ticker says? I can't wait for you to be pleasantly surprised with your BFP!


----------



## Poppy84

Hi everyone
I'm going to try and catch up properly later.
Ttcbaby I hope u get a bfp!!!!
Cheryl the day u enter 2nd tri ill be entering 3rd tri, it's going fast!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: poppy thts nuts it flys by. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey all!

One of the chatty ones is back lol!

Hope we are all well?

Got back really early this am, was lovely to sleep in my own bed! Boy do I feel rough today though, am do tired and feel more sicky when I'm tired, but hopefully it's a good thing.

Am supposed to be going to work this pm, was gonna try and get out of it but can't as my colleague just text me to say he's off work with tooth ache so I have to go in now after all!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Aw Cupcake - that's not good. Hope you're feeling rested enough and not too sick! How long are you working for?

Cheryl and Poppy - YAY for moving into next trimesters! Your pregnancies certainly seem to me to be flying, so it's nice to hear they are for you too. The last few weeks seem to just drag on though, so make the most of how quick it's going while you can!

Hey Fletch :wave: How are you feeling?

TTC - You're not out until AF shows. Some beans are just tricky and don't produce pink lines til later x

Mrs D - Were you back at work yesterday? How did it go hun?

It's been WAAAY too quiet in here lately...


----------



## fletch_W

Hey I'm wtt. Well im actually ntnp but telling myself I'm wtt to take my mind off everything. And I havent thought about ttc for a whole week and its great! So jan 1st I'm back on the ttc wagon. 

Hi mummy how are you?? 

CupcAke welcome back Hun!! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw fletch that's the best way to be - I bet it will happen now you are not expecting it!

Mummy only going on for about 4 hours or so, wish I didn't have to. Should booked today as leave so I coulda snuggled on the sofa and caught up on my tv shows and the washing!

Where are you both in your cycles?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Sorry I havent been on the past couple of days had some crap days and yet ANOTHER nightshift that I had no choice in doing. It seems like it always happens to me! And its my day off today and my boss has put me on call, so for some reason I have a bad feeling again that I'm going to have to do the nightshift or at least sleepover there tonight.....if I do I am going to go to my boss and request I take a step down and just be a support worker rather than a senior, I can't cope with these on call duties and having to do night shifts. Its worth the pay cut to be honest I just dont think my boss will go for it.

Anyways.....time to catch up!!

Shellie - sorry for your df's sad day recently, I hope he was ok. And I really hope that you do O in the next few days while you are off! What a long cycle hun, do you think theres definately no way you already O'd?

Cheryl - yay for almost 2nd tri hun!!! And almost your scan, how many sleeps now?? I'm so excited to see your scan pic!

Tawn - almost your scan now too yay!! I cant wait to see your scan pic too!! Its all so exciting how quickly its going (well it doesnt feel like it but when you consider you are 2 thirds of the way through it sounds like its gone so fast!!!)

Ttcbabyisom - sorry about the BFN's, any signs of AF? 

Fletch - how are you feeling hun, has that PMA come back yet? I know its so hard to keep on trying but I know that you are strong and you can do it!

Cupcake - how are you? Have you made an appointment with the doctor yet! Eeek its so exciting!! And I know its worrying too but keep the faith hun, just because you had one mmc doesnt mean you will have another, this is your rainbow. Sometimes I think a lot of women can mc with their first pregnancy for no reason other than it is their first and its all new to their body. Its amazing how many people I know mc'd their first and then had no problems after that. So exciting for you!!!

Cath - I know you arent back from holiday just yet but hope you had fun!!

Mrs d - are you back to work today then? Hope it goes ok for you!

Mummy2 - hows everything going with you? I cant remember where you are in your cycle, sorry hun. Hows the healthy eating coming along?

Poppy - how many weeks left now til maternity? It cant be long!! So exciting for you!!

Amy - hows the new house?? I am so jealous!! Awww I cant wait to get our nursery sorted!!

AFM - I have a bit of a decision to make at the moment......as you know I hate my job. Now I have been looking at benefits and stuff that I will be able to get once my maternity pay ends if I dont go back to work. The problem is that I can't go back to my current job. As you know its all long shifts, unsociable hours and on call duties, and with my df working as a chef also long hours and unsociable hours, there's no child care we could get for those times of day etc etc. So, that means that when my maternity ends I will have to look for another job. Are you keeping up so far lol (I am waffling a bit!!). I had planned on taking my remaining 4 weeks holiday pay in March, and then have my maternity officially begin in April. That will mean that I will get 9 months of maternity pay before it stops, taking me to the very end of December, meaning that I will ned to be looking for a job to start January 2014. Now, that will obviously be near impossible with Christmas and New Year etc, so I probably wouldnt be able to get a job until maybe February/March or even later as people dont tend to hire after Christmas and before the new tax year. 
Ok, I am getting to my point lol, if I were to take my 4 weeks holiday in January, and start my maternity from February, then my 9 months maternity pay would be up in October and would need to look for a new job then instead.

So, my question is....do I leave work earlier.....or do I just hold out and wait and have to cope with no money in January for a couple of months maybe until I can get a new job? Bearing in mind, I have actually worked out that my benefits will actually give me almost what I earn a week right now anyway if I dont have a job. And that I hate my job lol. I just can't decide whats best...I dont want to leave me job for maternity too soon just coz I hate it, but then also I dont want to keep doing night shifts and on call when I could just go on maternity earlier than planned. Plus I dont even know if I will want to come back to work anyway, I might be a stay at home mum for a couple of years so it wont really matter if I take maternity earlier.

Sorry for that uber long waffle, hope it makes sense!!


----------



## cupcake1981

This thread is so quiet these days :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I say that then bailey pops on!

Hey bailey :wave: no not made docs appointment yet.....was thinking of waiting til after I've seen a heartbeat on a private scan (or not as case may be) as I just can't go through the pain of getting my prescription charge exemption card and having to send it back cos I've mc'd again....I don't really know what to do...I think I'm in denial tbh! Although at the same time I want to go to my lovely GP whose really sympathetic and ask for some bloods to give me a little reassurance for now?


----------



## cupcake1981

As for the maternity situation hun I have no idea....depends I guess whether you'd rather have the time off b4 or after the baby is born? x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I dont know if I will be going back to work straight away anyway or if I'll be able to get a job.....urgh I dont know what to do. But then I think what will I do with myself for nearly 3 months before baby is due at home? I think I will just hold out (obviously unless any health situation dictates otherwise) I just keep coming home from work crying and I think if I werent pregnant I would be handing in my notice now and looking for another job. 

Aw hun, I would definately go to a doctor hun. You need to have a health professional know your situation so you can get advice and any help you need. I had my bloods done and it turns out I'm borderline aneamic and need to boost my iron intake, I wouldnt have known that if I hadnt been to the doctors, and I am also rhesus negative so they need to know if I need any injections. Plus you should get your flu jab and you wont get offered it if doctor thinks you are not pregnant. But its up to you of course hun, I know how hard it is to be so scared of mc again. I still worry every day that its going to end and have to use my doppler to check the hobbits ok.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw fletch that's the best way to be - I bet it will happen now you are not expecting it!
> 
> Mummy only going on for about 4 hours or so, wish I didn't have to. Should booked today as leave so I coulda snuggled on the sofa and caught up on my tv shows and the washing!
> 
> Where are you both in your cycles?

I'm 9DPO x

I think you should head to the doc too Cupcake and get some bloods done at the least. If knowing betas will mess with your head, just ask the doc not to give you the exact numbers? And if she's happy with them that's all that matters. As Bailey said, they may pick up something that can be easily sorted out.

When will you book your private scan?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

And Bailey.... I don't know what to suggest in terms of the whole mat pay / new job / quit work situation, except that if it helps to know -- you really will find you can get by on much less than you ever thought you could once the Hobbit is here. If someone had told me 4 years ago we would have survived (and done pretty well really) on just DH's wage and a bit of extra cash from me doing Tupperware here and there, I wouldn't have believed them. All that love for bub makes the difference I think (and they're not as expensive as you'd think they are - once you have all the big stuff) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thats what I am thinking mummy2, I really like the idea of being a stay at home mum, and with the current cost of child care, I would need to get a much better paying job than I have at the moment just to break even, otherwise we would just have the same money if I work and pay childcare than if I dont work and I stay at hoem with baby. I know which I would prefer to do. I just dont know whether its worth finishing work earlier than planned just coz I dont like it. I guess I've got a couple of mnths to decide yet but I need to tell my boss by Christmas coz you have to tell your boss by 25 weeks when you will be going on maternity. 
My df doesnt earn a great deal but its enough for us to cope with the extras we would get. Oh well, I guess I should just see how big I am and how I am coping by Christmas and how much longer I think I could last at work.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Sorry I havent been on the past couple of days had some crap days and yet ANOTHER nightshift that I had no choice in doing. It seems like it always happens to me! And its my day off today and my boss has put me on call, so for some reason I have a bad feeling again that I'm going to have to do the nightshift or at least sleepover there tonight.....if I do I am going to go to my boss and request I take a step down and just be a support worker rather than a senior, I can't cope with these on call duties and having to do night shifts. Its worth the pay cut to be honest I just dont think my boss will go for it.
> 
> Anyways.....time to catch up!!
> 
> Shellie - sorry for your df's sad day recently, I hope he was ok. And I really hope that you do O in the next few days while you are off! What a long cycle hun, do you think theres definately no way you already O'd?
> 
> Cheryl - yay for almost 2nd tri hun!!! And almost your scan, how many sleeps now?? I'm so excited to see your scan pic!
> 
> Tawn - almost your scan now too yay!! I cant wait to see your scan pic too!! Its all so exciting how quickly its going (well it doesnt feel like it but when you consider you are 2 thirds of the way through it sounds like its gone so fast!!!)
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - sorry about the BFN's, any signs of AF?
> 
> Fletch - how are you feeling hun, has that PMA come back yet? I know its so hard to keep on trying but I know that you are strong and you can do it!
> 
> Cupcake - how are you? Have you made an appointment with the doctor yet! Eeek its so exciting!! And I know its worrying too but keep the faith hun, just because you had one mmc doesnt mean you will have another, this is your rainbow. Sometimes I think a lot of women can mc with their first pregnancy for no reason other than it is their first and its all new to their body. Its amazing how many people I know mc'd their first and then had no problems after that. So exciting for you!!!
> 
> Cath - I know you arent back from holiday just yet but hope you had fun!!
> 
> Mrs d - are you back to work today then? Hope it goes ok for you!
> 
> Mummy2 - hows everything going with you? I cant remember where you are in your cycle, sorry hun. Hows the healthy eating coming along?
> 
> Poppy - how many weeks left now til maternity? It cant be long!! So exciting for you!!
> 
> Amy - hows the new house?? I am so jealous!! Awww I cant wait to get our nursery sorted!!
> 
> AFM - I have a bit of a decision to make at the moment......as you know I hate my job. Now I have been looking at benefits and stuff that I will be able to get once my maternity pay ends if I dont go back to work. The problem is that I can't go back to my current job. As you know its all long shifts, unsociable hours and on call duties, and with my df working as a chef also long hours and unsociable hours, there's no child care we could get for those times of day etc etc. So, that means that when my maternity ends I will have to look for another job. Are you keeping up so far lol (I am waffling a bit!!). I had planned on taking my remaining 4 weeks holiday pay in March, and then have my maternity officially begin in April. That will mean that I will get 9 months of maternity pay before it stops, taking me to the very end of December, meaning that I will ned to be looking for a job to start January 2014. Now, that will obviously be near impossible with Christmas and New Year etc, so I probably wouldnt be able to get a job until maybe February/March or even later as people dont tend to hire after Christmas and before the new tax year.
> Ok, I am getting to my point lol, if I were to take my 4 weeks holiday in January, and start my maternity from February, then my 9 months maternity pay would be up in October and would need to look for a new job then instead.
> 
> So, my question is....do I leave work earlier.....or do I just hold out and wait and have to cope with no money in January for a couple of months maybe until I can get a new job? Bearing in mind, I have actually worked out that my benefits will actually give me almost what I earn a week right now anyway if I dont have a job. And that I hate my job lol. I just can't decide whats best...I dont want to leave me job for maternity too soon just coz I hate it, but then also I dont want to keep doing night shifts and on call when I could just go on maternity earlier than planned. Plus I dont even know if I will want to come back to work anyway, I might be a stay at home mum for a couple of years so it wont really matter if I take maternity earlier.
> 
> Sorry for that uber long waffle, hope it makes sense!!

No signs of her yet...just a little cramping but have been doing that since O anyway...i hate waiting! i'll test again today but i'm sure it will be another negative. I'm 15dpo today...this is nuts.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Don't have time to read-back yet as we have to get ready soon to go to an appointment for wedding cakes!

I hope everyone is doing well :)

My cold has decided to return with a vengence, or I got another cold really quickly, as now I have a bad cough. And now OH is sick too :( He actually seems to be doing better then me as he isn't coughing as much as I am, but He only started getting sick yesterday so we will see. He figures he actually caught it from work not me (I think he says it to be nice) Just hoping he doesn't get pneumonia. 

As for baby-making, we BD'd the day before yesterday, as since we're now both sick, BDing is off the table. So I really hope I O today to give us the best chance. I have a ton of ewcm. I did an OPK and there's a line but not dark enough, but it was with FMU and I know ur not really supposed to use that. So we will see. 

Anyway we got to get going now! Hopefully I can read back what's been going on since yesterday later on today.

TTYL ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay cupcake's back :happydance:, I knew something had happened coz there was so much for me to catch up on since last night and that hasn't happened in a while haha

I hope you had a lovely time cupcake x

Bailey that's a toughy, ideally you'd want to take it easy in the last few months so I understand you not wanting to be doing all these extra shifts etc, I guess it's down to finances, but like mummy said once you have all the big things it probably costs less than you think each month so you will be fine. What does df think?

Ttcbaby 15dpo and still no af or bfp, strange, I've still got everything crossed for you x

Shellie sorry your oh is now ill too, I hope you caught that eggy x

Mummy did you say you were 8dpo? I've got everything corssed for you x

Cheryl sorry your friend is making you feel bad, but like bailey says bubba is more important than a hen do x

Hi poppy how is bubba? Not long to go til you are on maternity x

Hi Leinz I hope everything is still on track for your house x

Maryanne I hope you are well x

Fletch I hope you get your surprise bfp x

:wave: to everyone else xxx

afm I went back to work today boo, it was like being the newbie again I had no idea of what was going on, it took me a few hours juts to read through my emails, anyway home again now I couldn't face a full day x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Yay cupcake's back :happydance:, I knew something had happened coz there was so much for me to catch up on since last night and that hasn't happened in a while haha
> 
> I hope you had a lovely time cupcake x
> 
> Bailey that's a toughy, ideally you'd want to take it easy in the last few months so I understand you not wanting to be doing all these extra shifts etc, I guess it's down to finances, but like mummy said once you have all the big things it probably costs less than you think each month so you will be fine. What does df think?
> 
> Ttcbaby 15dpo and still no af or bfp, strange, I've still got everything crossed for you x
> 
> Shellie sorry your oh is now ill too, I hope you caught that eggy x
> 
> Mummy did you say you were 8dpo? I've got everything corssed for you x
> 
> Cheryl sorry your friend is making you feel bad, but like bailey says bubba is more important than a hen do x
> 
> Hi poppy how is bubba? Not long to go til you are on maternity x
> 
> Hi Leinz I hope everything is still on track for your house x
> 
> Maryanne I hope you are well x
> 
> Fletch I hope you get your surprise bfp x
> 
> :wave: to everyone else xxx
> 
> afm I went back to work today boo, it was like being the newbie again I had no idea of what was going on, it took me a few hours juts to read through my emails, anyway home again now I couldn't face a full day x

i think i'm starting...i put spotting on my chart just now because when i put the tp up there, there's a little blood now...ugh... :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttcbabyisom, that Sucks!!! With a capital S!!! You should have been the first lucky October BFP!!! PMA though hun, lets hope October really is your month and you conceive this month instead!!

Mrs d - my df isnt really much of a decision maker or financial whizz either, he kinda leaves all big decisions and finances to me! I talked to him about it and he was like "yeah whatever you feel is right" lol!! I guess it will just be a matter of how I feel closer to the time. I think its settled in my mind though that its a possibility and I dont have to worry about going back to work coz I might not at all. And I am sure we will cope just fine, people do all the time. I am forgetting that with what we currently earn we still save at least £300 a month too so fingers crossed we will have some good savings too. 

Aww must have been so strange going back to work after so long. I bet that it was hard. How were work colleugues and stuff? Hope they were all nice and helpful. Glad you didnt do a full day though and are easing yourself back in.


----------



## baileybubs

Maryanne, I think I missed you off my last post, I hope you are ok. Any news on the results for Joshua yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey, it was ok we had a laugh but I didn't realise how much it was going to tire me out, I've been in bed since I got home x

At least you have a while to make the decision, did you say you had til 25 weeks to decide? x

Ttc boo for spotting, stay away witch x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw rest up mrs d! Yeah you legally have to tell your boss when you will be going on maternity leave 15 weeks before your EDD so at 25 weeks. Which I will be exactly at Christmas lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you swearing again haha x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I bet you are tired after your first day back!

Bailey it sounds like you could manage on one salary so I wouldn't worry about it, just see what happens!

Would anyone mind if I ask a preggo question? I don't really have sore boobs yet and have been getting lots of cramping on and off, did anyone else get the cramping or lack of sore boobies? They are still veiny just not sore like b4 but maybe its too early still. Sorry of any one minds me asking this, if so please say and I'll find another thread to ask Qs on cx


----------



## toothfairy29

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw mrs d I bet you are tired after your first day back!
> 
> Bailey it sounds like you could manage on one salary so I wouldn't worry about it, just see what happens!
> 
> Would anyone mind if I ask a preggo question? I don't really have sore boobs yet and have been getting lots of cramping on and off, did anyone else get the cramping or lack of sore boobies? They are still veiny just not sore like b4 but maybe its too early still. Sorry of any one minds me asking this, if so please say and I'll find another thread to ask Qs on cx

Cupcake..... I am 31 weeks today and STILL get cramping!! was really bad in 1st few months but still get them daily. As for sore boobs..... mine just felt heavy really but probably from about 7/8 wks.

Try hard not to worry x x x x x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake don't be daft of course we don't mind you asking any preggo questions, I know I will be needing to ask lots of questions. We are all here throughout our ttc and pg journeys to share are experiences with each other xx

Hi toothfairy I hope you are well, are you excited yet? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks tooth fairy, I am really worrying I can't help it. I just did a digi to and only got 2-3 weeks, and I ovulated 3 weeks ago today so was kinda hoping for 3+, although maybe my wee was too dilute just then or I didn't conceive on the day I ovulated! Aaah I hate that I over think things, where's bailey I need a telling off about worrying about digi results!

Thanks mrs d xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey MrsD!!:wave: Yes I am excited. Today marks me going down to single figures with only 9 weeks to go! I am sure you girls will appreciate though that I still can not relax and find it hard to imagine a baby coming out of this! I had 31 wk midwife today and without fail I expect her to tell me something is wrong every time I go see her. I think that after losses or trouble conceiving you don't take a single second of your pregnancy for granted. It's such a shame that you lose the blissful naivety that straightforward pregnancies bring. 

Now cupcake.....in the absence of Bailey I feel its my duty to step in.......If you have several days to read back over this post you will find me going through EXACTLY the same thing with the digi tests.....I spent a bloody fortune on them and look......I am 31 weeks now!! I spent a huge amount of money on FRER too comparing darkness to other women at the same dpo! STOP STOP STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!

In fact......im going to search back through this post righ now and find the page you need to read where I did the same! I will be back!!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

So mrs d did you enjoy being back today? I loved seeing all my work buddies as I missed them but work was poo!

I am thinking that as I didn't get a bfp until AF was due maybe that's why one if the reasons I'm only showing 2-3....sorry I'm obsessing.....I may get really annoying over the next few weeks.....Please tell me to STFU if I do guys....


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol tooth fairy I consider myself told now! I'll do another in a week or so....or maybe I won't and just live in blissful ignorance! Wow 9 weeks! That will fly by! Are you pink ir blue hun?You are right being PAL is a worry, I think if I get to see a heartbeat on a scan I'll start to feel better....maybe I'll book one in a couple of weeks !


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm a tit you should use FMU for an accurate conception indicator and I didn't....I ask for extra worry really dont I?


----------



## toothfairy29

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol tooth fairy I consider myself told now! I'll do another in a week or so....or maybe I won't and just live in blissful ignorance! Wow 9 weeks! That will fly by! Are you pink ir blue hun?You are right being PAL is a worry, I think if I get to see a heartbeat on a scan I'll start to feel better....maybe I'll book one in a couple of weeks !

Right cupcake........ page 38 i start getting silly comparing FRER lines..... page 46 I start worrying about 2-3 wks on digi........page 55 I get my 3+ digi weeks at 18dpo.........page 56 it goes back to 2-3 weeks and I s**t myself....... I got fed up searching then!! But I think it fluctuated between 2-3 and 3+ weeks for a few days then. Also have a look at this....it really helped me. I think you have to have 2000hcg to get 3+ on digi. Its also useful to know what to expect on a scan. https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy scroll down to the bottom of the page!

I am having a boy by the way!!! Team blue!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw a baby boy how lovely. Does he have a name yet?

So if I read the chart right, I should at 5 wks 1 day have hcg ofa least 3400, but if my digis are still showing 2-3 think my hcg is below 2000? Is that right? Hmmm maybe I'm worried now....Wish I'd never done it now!


----------



## toothfairy29

Honestly sweetie! Mine were later in going to 3+! Have you another to do with fmu?


----------



## fletch_W

Cb digis don't read hcg levels cupcake. The 2-3 is how many weeks past o you are xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No hubs only bought one even though I asked him for a 2pack so don't have another to do on the am! Wish I'd read the instructions properly and waited for FMU as now I'm just worried! Tooth fairy do you know how far along you were when you got 3+?

Fletch I thought they measured hcg? How are you hun?


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, honestly if you read the package you will see that the conception indicator is only like 45% accurate or something ridiculous like that! Try your best to remember that! And I think I got a 2-3 on mine at 5w too, and worried about it----- actually I think I was doing daily ICs for about 2-3 weeks after my BFP EEK! :wacko:

But also, I have NEVER had sore boobs this pregnancy (well never really had them ever actually--not during PMS or anything). Only extremely sore/sensitive nipples. It is all sooooo variable hun! :hugs: though, we totally understand! 

Toothfairy! 9 weeks! OMG, your countdown is ON hun! Do you have a name chosen? It's ok if you don't want to share on here though!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn I am pretty much doing an ic a day to hun! I think I might get another digi tomo and leave it a few days, or just not bother as maybe they are more worry than they are worth! I guess cos my bbs aren't sore yet it's concerning me as they were the first and last 2 go last pregnancy , but I know each is different. I hate this paranoia! It says they are 92% with FMU and I didn't use FMU cos I'm an idiot! Wish I had another one, or maybe I don't!

When's your scan hun? How you feeling? X


----------



## Tawn

Hahah you are right I just looked at it and it says 92% where the hell did I get 45%?!?! Lol. I guess that is just what I told myself to get through! :haha: sorry for te wrong info!!!

I'm good thanks hun! I feel pretty decent, have done for the majority of this pregnancy tbh, so thinking I am pretty lucky as long as everything is all good at the scan! Which is a week from Thursday, the 11th, so I am sure I will be a nervous wreck next week!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw it will all be fine Tawn hun, you saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks didn't you. You have had a dream pregnancy so far with very little sickness etc!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies cupcake I was like you I think I peed on around 30 tests after I got my BFP Hun.. Cramping is normal the cb digis aren't accurate at all Hun.x

Tawn I'm nervous already about my scan next wk. x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:witch: got me...or is starting too. Started bleeding this afternoon, light at first and now a little heavier. I'm so pissed. This sucks. I can't get this sad and depressed every 4 weeks. It does a number to a person. My attitude sucks and I just don't feel good. I'm going to have to come up with a new plan...so my next step is a hysteroscopy next Wednesday. They are going in with a camera to check out my uterus to make sure everything's clear and ok...if no pregnancy this next cycle after that, i'll be starting clomid. I just want my BABY! :cry:


----------



## Tawn

Awww :hugs: ttcbabyisom! It sucks so much, I just want everyone who deserves it to get their babies without all the stress that ttc brings! :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttcbaby I'm so sorry the witch got you hun x

Cupcake I'm with the others, I'm sure everything is fine but I totally understand why you are torturing yourself with more tests. Have you made a Drs appointment yet? Like you work was shit but it was nice to have a good chat x

Tawn and Cheryl not many sleeps left I can't wait to see the scan pics x

Toothfairy wow into single figures, baby will be here before you know it x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

toothfairy29 said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Lol tooth fairy I consider myself told now! I'll do another in a week or so....or maybe I won't and just live in blissful ignorance! Wow 9 weeks! That will fly by! Are you pink ir blue hun?You are right being PAL is a worry, I think if I get to see a heartbeat on a scan I'll start to feel better....maybe I'll book one in a couple of weeks !
> 
> Right cupcake........ page 38 i start getting silly comparing FRER lines..... page 46 I start worrying about 2-3 wks on digi........page 55 I get my 3+ digi weeks at 18dpo.........page 56 it goes back to 2-3 weeks and I s**t myself....... I got fed up searching then!! But I think it fluctuated between 2-3 and 3+ weeks for a few days then. Also have a look at this....it really helped me. I think you have to have 2000hcg to get 3+ on digi. Its also useful to know what to expect on a scan. https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy scroll down to the bottom of the page!
> 
> I am having a boy by the way!!! Team blue!!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for the site. I took the quiz just for fun. Congrats on being team blue! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

TTC - Big :hugs: for you lovely. I know exactly how you feel, and I think when AF arrives for me this weekend I will need to try something different (for my headspace at least) too. It's too hard emotionally to go month after month without those pink lines and have no idea what's going on. Have you already booked that test for your uterus check? Have you had to wait long for an appt, or how does it work?
Cruel too when AF was late :( xx

Mrs D - hope today is better at work. How are you feeling?

Cupcake - PLEASE STOP TESTING!! I know it's hard to resist the urge, but you'll just drive yourself crazy I reckon hun. If you'd never lost a bub before, do you think you'd keep testing? I know with my DD, once I got a + on a HPT, I didn't test again ever during my pregnancy with her. And I think that's the better way to be. Like you said, you hadn't used FMU either. Try not to worry hun. I will be praying for you, but there's no reason to think this isn't your rainbow xx

AFM - My mum and dad are here on holidays and staying with us and mum was just telling me about my cousin who's had 2 MCs this year... She doesn't know about ours (and I want to keep it that way, at least until we are comfortably pregnant again) and it was hard to pretend to not be an expert on the matter... I do feel really sad for my cousin though. MC SUCKS!

So glad I have you ladies to journey with. Sorry for not posting much over the past few weeks, but I do keep up, and I'm praying for you all xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: Everything's going to go perfect at your scan. I just know it! :yipee: Bring on the 2nd trimester! :)

Poppy: Happy 1 week from the 3rd trimester! :happydance:

Shellie: I hope you feel better. How exciting! Wedding cake testing! Yummy! :)

TTCbaby: I'm sorry the evil :witch: showed her ugly face. I truly hope this new cycle is the one. :hugs:

Duck: 2 weeks... Get that appt. here so you can concieve your rainbow. I just know you are going to be pregnant soon... And I can't wait! :yipee:

Toothfairy: So exciting! Just a lil over 8 weeks to go! :wohoo:

Bailey: Ahhh... hun. I really have no advice for you about your job. Just do whats best for your bean... And your family. It'll all work out. :hugs:

Cupcake: I also couldn't stop testing. Don't worry about the digi... I took one at 5 weeks and it still said 2-3. I'm still here and pregnant. I know PAL is so hard, especially PAL... But this baby is forever. :hugs:

Mummy: I hope you are about to update this thread with your BFP! :hugs:

FOREVER BABIES FOR ALL! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!! i havent had a catch up as my brain isnt its spongy normal self so i cant take anything in but i must say a HUGE congrats to Cupcake!!! Well done lovely you must be over the moon!!!

Well done to the ladies who have lost weight too!! well done!!

cheryl sorry MS is still here.

Bailey hope your toothache has gone

MrsD not long until your Drs apt!! 

Tawn how you feeling lovely?

I am back in work today Booooo everyone is in meetings too so im bored senseless!! 

Iv been thinking.....................our holiday was so amazing, we drunk way too much and not once did i think about ttc etc, when my DF yes thats right my DARLING FAINCE ( :rofl: ) proposed to me all i could think about was engagement party so we are putting off ttc for a month or 2, if i fall pregnant in that time then it will be a bonus but im not trying, i want to enjoy being engaged with just my df and go out as a couple and have a few drinks and a few parties etc, ill still be on here but not as much as it makes me want to ttc really bad lol!!

Hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies xxx

I hope you are all well on this wet morning (well it is here anyway).

Cath I totally understand and I hope you get a surprise bfp x

I got a letter in the post today pushing my appointment back a week to the 25th grrrrr


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww MrsD I hate it when they do that!!! GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi ladies, I have been lurking, just not posting much. Things are settling in our new home and I love it here, it has such a "good energy" and just feels right to be here. We've got everything put away other than to hang a few pictures, which I plan on doing with DH this coming weekend. I am so exhausted from moving, and found out yesterday that I have to work not only this Saturday but Monday as well so only have Sunday off. :nope: At least I am pretty sure that means that the following week I end up with a 4 day weekend.

Cupcake, worrying is normal. I didn't end up testing much after my BFP, I figured that one wonky test would scare me too much and that I would just have to trust the pregnancy and that this was my rainbow baby unless my body or my doctors told me otherwise. It is so scary being PAL, you are right, and we are here for you. I've seen my baby, heard her heartbeat several times, and while I do relax a little bit as we hit each "milestone" I still worry.

Cath, CONGRATS on the engagement and I think taking a break from TTC is a good idea... give the two of you time as a couple to just enjoy being engaged and to have fun. Who knows, you may end up with a surprise BFP!

Toothfairy, how exciting to be down into single digits! That rainbow will be here before you know it!!!

MrsD, I am glad that you were able to leave work early and take it easy.... going back is going to be a big shock to your system so try to rest as much as you can!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> TTC - Big :hugs: for you lovely. I know exactly how you feel, and I think when AF arrives for me this weekend I will need to try something different (for my headspace at least) too. It's too hard emotionally to go month after month without those pink lines and have no idea what's going on. Have you already booked that test for your uterus check? Have you had to wait long for an appt, or how does it work?
> Cruel too when AF was late :( xx
> 
> Mrs D - hope today is better at work. How are you feeling?
> 
> Cupcake - PLEASE STOP TESTING!! I know it's hard to resist the urge, but you'll just drive yourself crazy I reckon hun. If you'd never lost a bub before, do you think you'd keep testing? I know with my DD, once I got a + on a HPT, I didn't test again ever during my pregnancy with her. And I think that's the better way to be. Like you said, you hadn't used FMU either. Try not to worry hun. I will be praying for you, but there's no reason to think this isn't your rainbow xx
> 
> AFM - My mum and dad are here on holidays and staying with us and mum was just telling me about my cousin who's had 2 MCs this year... She doesn't know about ours (and I want to keep it that way, at least until we are comfortably pregnant again) and it was hard to pretend to not be an expert on the matter... I do feel really sad for my cousin though. MC SUCKS!
> 
> So glad I have you ladies to journey with. Sorry for not posting much over the past few weeks, but I do keep up, and I'm praying for you all xx

Yes, it's so hard each month to deal with all of this but we march on because we are all so strong...we have to. Yes, my hysteroscopy is scheduled for next Wednesday. I never have to wait long for appointments. I call and tell them what I need done next and they book it for a week later. It's so easy here. I love that part. So hopefully this next procedure will work for us and make things easier to conceive this next cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Morning ladies!! i havent had a catch up as my brain isnt its spongy normal self so i cant take anything in but i must say a HUGE congrats to Cupcake!!! Well done lovely you must be over the moon!!!
> 
> Well done to the ladies who have lost weight too!! well done!!
> 
> cheryl sorry MS is still here.
> 
> Bailey hope your toothache has gone
> 
> MrsD not long until your Drs apt!!
> 
> Tawn how you feeling lovely?
> 
> I am back in work today Booooo everyone is in meetings too so im bored senseless!!
> 
> Iv been thinking.....................our holiday was so amazing, we drunk way too much and not once did i think about ttc etc, when my DF yes thats right my DARLING FAINCE ( :rofl: ) proposed to me all i could think about was engagement party so we are putting off ttc for a month or 2, if i fall pregnant in that time then it will be a bonus but im not trying, i want to enjoy being engaged with just my df and go out as a couple and have a few drinks and a few parties etc, ill still be on here but not as much as it makes me want to ttc really bad lol!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good for you Cath and good luck. You deserve this break!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just have to say Im one lucky girl as Im sure MOST of us on here are. I go through daily moodsa roller coaster of sorts throughout my entire months cycle and everytime when it gets close to the end my hubby tries so hard to keep me positive and says things like I have a good feeling about it this month and I bet it happened so I know he gets let down each time it doesnt too and we all have to remember that. Then when it doesnt happen and I get AF, he holds me while I cry and gives me encouraging words each timeand the cycle continues again. Im a lucky girl for having such a wonderful man to be my rock through all of this.


----------



## thurl30

Cath congratulations on your engagement, such lovely news, enjoy this precious time :hugs:

ttcbabyisom that's such a lovely thing to say :hugs:


----------



## thurl30

Oh and cupcake huge congratulations again to you, try not to worry (easier said than done I know) 2 - 3 weeks is normal at 5 weeks :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies,

Ttcbabyisom - I'm so sorry you are having sucha tough time at the moment, I hope you can get some answers or your BFP really really soon, bug hugs hun and keep the faith xxxx And that is a lovely thing to say about your lovely other half xxxx

Shellie - how was the wedding cake tasting? Yum!!

Mrs d - sorry work seems shit, I hope you are taking it easy and not doing full days!!

Tawn - how many sleeps?? I cant wait!!! Dont be nervous hun, I know your little rainbow will be just perfect!

Cheryl - 2nd tri hun!! Yay! Hows the ms, still creeping back? How many sleeps til yours? Same to you as to Tawn, I just know that your little rainbow will be perfect and I cant wait!!

Fletch - how are you hun? Hows the healthy eating? 

Maryanne - hope you are keeping well hun, have you heard about a new appointment yet?

Shelby - I know you've been quiet for a while, hope your levels have dropped again so that you dont have to have the MTX, bug hugs xxxxx

Amy - glad everything is going well at the house! When's the next scan, its soon isnt it??

Thurl - how are you hun? 

Cath - glad you had such an amzing holiday!! And totally understand not being as chatty whilst you relax and enjoy the first few months of being engaged!

Cupcake - I shook my finger and yelled NO NO NO at the screen missy!! Stop testing, please please please, they are subjective, not reliable for predicting exactly when you O'd and are not any indication as to whether your pregnancy is developing well or not hun. Honestly, please dont buy another one, I only did the one and stopped there, even though I wanted to see the 3+, because it just causes undue worry. It all depends what time of day, how much fluid you have consumed in the last 12-24 hours, the exact sensitivity of that individual test, whether your eggy implanted early or later.....when I got my BFP it turns out I was almost 5 weeks (I got my O date wrong) and I only got a 1-2 weeks on the digi. I am now 14 week almost and the baby is fine. I know that it can make us feel better to see that progression but honestly they are not the best piece of technology in the world hun (I hope I am not sounding too mean hun but I hate to think of you worrying yourself for no reason). Hope I dont sound like a bitch, coz of course it is completely your choice to test hun, but if you do dont take the results too much to heart because they really arent as accurate as you would imagine. Plus like I said, I got my own O date wrong according to my scans so you may have O'd later, you never know. 

Hope everyone is ok. My df's grandma was taken into hospital yesterday, we went to see her last night and they basically told us that she probably wont make it :cry:
It was so upsetting, and I've only known her a year, I just can't imagine what my df feels. When we all said goodbye last night we just felt like t was so final :-(


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey, I am so sorry to hear about DF's grandma. It is such a hard time for anyone to go through, losing a loved one :hugs: I am sure you will do all you can to support your DF, cause it is going to be a hard reality to deal with if she does pass away :( Massive hugs to both of you!

Ttcbabyisom, that is a lovely thing to say about your DH! My DH is fabulous in so many ways, but he panics when I am sad/emotional if there isn't an "easy fix" (man way of thinking) so it is soooo nice that yours just lets you cry and such.

AFM 8 sleeps till my scan. Kinda feeling butterflies already, nervous that it could go wrong but also that, if everything is fine, I am going to announce to the world (ie Facebook) and that will make it sooooo REAL!!! :wacko: craziness!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh 8 sleeps Tawn I cant wait!!! I just know that all will be fine hun, you have unfortunately read all our horror stories but dont forget we ladies on this thread are the tiny minority, that little bub is snuggled (where he should be) and wriggling away like a cheeky little monkey thinking "why are you worrying mum, i'm fine just chilling down here" lol.

And I am really hoping df's grandma is ok, thank you for your well wishes hun, but its so sad, not only does she have pnumonia, but they tested her blood and found she has leukemia too :cry: I would love to say I hope she pulls through, but what I hope is that she is comfortable and pain free. 

And I do have to agree with the 'easy fix' man thinking lol, my df is always thinking that when I am upset or even if I just complain about something he has to solve the problem, the usual response is "what do you want me to do about it?" to which I say "nothing, I just wanted to express to you how I feel about xyz" and he tends to look a bit stupified lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey poor dfs gran, I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> And I do have to agree with the 'easy fix' man thinking lol, my df is always thinking that when I am upset or even if I just complain about something he has to solve the problem, the usual response is "what do you want me to do about it?" to which I say "nothing, I just wanted to express to you how I feel about xyz" and he tends to look a bit stupified lol

OMG this!!! ^^^ Isn't it crazy? When I just have a cry (doesn't happen very often, I am not much of a cryer) and a moan about something that has upset me DH gets really frustrated because he can't fix it! And then I get mad because I just wanted him to listen to me as I let it out "release the venom" so to speak! :dohh: He is soooo good when he can fix it in some way, but when he feels helpless he kind of goes bonkers! LOL


----------



## thurl30

Awww Bailey so sorry to hear about your df's nan, it's really hard, we lost my dh's granddad not that long ago and it wasn't a good time, thinking of you hun :hugs:

Tawn can't wait to see your pics, I just know all is fine, so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Yep I think its a fact of life Tawn, women just want men to listen and all they wanna do is fix it! Its as if they think we cant fix these thigs ourselves! Wish they would learn that we can fix it, it just annoys/upsets/angers us and we want them to know how we are feeling about it coz otherwise those feelings get all bottled up inside and end up ten times worse lol!!

Any men reading this take note!! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy that will be nice having your family around you for a wile, sorry to hear about your cousins mcs x
What do you mean when af arrives this weekend, you mean if and I've got everything crossed it doesn't x

Bailey sorry to hear about dfs granny I hope she is comfortable x

Tawn and Cheryl I can't wait to see the scan pics, all will be fine I'm sure xx

Cupcake have you made a drs appointment now? All will be fine this time for sure x

Thurl how are you are you coming up to O? x

Ttcbaby what a lovely hubby you have x

Poppy, leinz, toothfairy, Amy I hope all bubbas are doing well xxxx

Cath I hope you have been showing off that ring x

Maryanne and fletch I hope you are ok x

Everyone else I've missed :wave:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d

Yes I had a telephone consult with my GP today who is lovely and he's said I can have beta hcg and progesterone test on Friday. I have been a mess today since that digi last night and convinced myself that I've already lost the pregnancy but my stupid malfunctioning body doesn't know it yet. Hubs bought me 2 more digis today (on my request) but sensible bailey has managed to talk me out of doing them so for now they are staying in the bathroom cabinet!

Hopefully I won't be so tired and crazy tomorrow do will have a little more perspective again!

How are you hun? Was work any easier today? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Sensible Bailey? Now that cannot be me you are describing lol!!

I am only sensible when it comes to other peoples lives, when its my own I am completely nuts and irrational lol, the key to remaining sane is ignoring the nuts and irrationality lol (and if anyone ever figures out how to do that tell me how lol!!)

Hey mrs d - did you do a full day at work today then?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake :hugs: sorry you freaked yourself out, lots of the others got 2-3 on their digits at 5 weeks and I didn't think you got 3+ til 6 weeks so I'm sure you are going to be fine xx

If you can last til Friday without driving yourself batty I'm sure you will feel much better and reassured after the bloods x

I'm not too bad thanks, work was ok but I was even more tired today and left at 2pm and came home for a sleep, stupid bloody body. I suppose it will get better with time. I had to change my ticker boo coz my appointment got pushed back a week grrrr


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm the same, can be sensible and objectives when it concerns other people just not me! I think it's self preservation!

Mrs d take it easy and build up to full days hun. Sorry about your appointment cxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh, this may help even more cupcake, so these are what cb digis measure
1-2 weeks = 50-200 hcg
2-3 weeks = 200-2000 hcg and
3+ weeks is over 2000

Ok so if you look at this website

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

It shows that even by 6 weeks the levels dont necessarily have to be above 2000 as the range is 1080 - 56,000. And if you look it also says that your levels can be anywhere in that range. So therefore it doesnt need to be above 2000 at just 5 weeks.
Plus as mrs d says if you are 5 weeks, you only implanted 2 weeks ago, so the cb digi should only say either 1-2 weeks or 2-3 weeks xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, be kind to yourself! Remember how we all freaked out at some point too!? LOL, it is part of being PAL, which just sucks in general!

MrsD, :( to you having it rough going back to work and your appt being pushed back! It must be so hard to recover physically, I can't even imagine how tired you are getting now you are back to work!!!!

Thurl, have you gotten any of your test results from your 21 day test (sorry if that isn't the right name, I always forget!) When do you get your scan to check out your ovaries hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Sucks that your appt got pushed back a week mrs d. Just take it easy, I'm sure you will be back to normal soon but ease yourself in hun


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks bailey that's comforting, I was looking at this one yesterday and it freaked me out as it said at 5+1 I should have upwards of 3400. Hence my freak out!

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I see, well I think that we have just prven why consulting doctor google is bad! The information is all mismatched and doesnt agree with each other lol!!But I hope it makes you feel better anyway, like I said I only got 1-2 weeks on my digi at 5 weeks hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I meant proven not prven lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls x

Cupcake stop asking dr google questions haha x


----------



## baileybubs

Right ladies my bed is calling, I hope you all sleep well and are well rested ready for a new day tomorrow, and hopefully a better day for us all!

Sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I was so much more relaxed on holiday when I couldn't ask dr google anything!! You ladies have made me feel better so Thankyou xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are feeling better cupcake everything will be fine this time for sure xx

Night night bailey xx

I'm off to bed in a minute too, night night everyone x


----------



## baileybubs

Night mrs d! Night cupcake! Night thurl! Night Jim bob!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...w-journey.html


----------



## Mummy_2_One

ttcbabyisom said:


> How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...w-journey.html

When I clicked on your link it said 'Page Not Found'. What are you trying to add lovely? Is it the Lucky Thread (waiting for our rainbows with PMA) banner?

I'll find the link for you and give you some instructions xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

TTCbaby - You need to go in to edit your signature and add this text (just take the * out from between and https, cause when I put the code in properly the picture comes up instead of the text!). Then it should show up when you post:

[IMG]*https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/Untitled-1.jpg?t=1344608972


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d,

Almost threw my guys up on the train to London this am, and not sleeping well with the worry either so feeling quite rubbish today!

How are you hun? X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies.. Hope ur not working too hard mrs d xx

Cupcake I told myself at the start of this pregnancy this maybe my 3rd pregnancy after 2 mcs but I hav more chance of having this baby than losing it so I need to treat this the way I did my 1st and be excited as when I was ttc all I wanted was my BFP and now I've got it I'm going to enjoy.... Please don't worry and stress Hun it will only make u worse I kno it's hard but try and relax. Xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...w-journey.html
> 
> When I clicked on your link it said 'Page Not Found'. What are you trying to add lovely? Is it the Lucky Thread (waiting for our rainbows with PMA) banner?
> 
> I'll find the link for you and give you some instructions xxClick to expand...

Oops, that's the wrong link. This is the one I meant to use: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey.html
It's my journal and I want it to just be words, not a link. I just can't figure it out. Thanks for any help!


----------



## fletch_W

ttcbabyisom said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...w-journey.html
> 
> When I clicked on your link it said 'Page Not Found'. What are you trying to add lovely? Is it the Lucky Thread (waiting for our rainbows with PMA) banner?
> 
> I'll find the link for you and give you some instructions xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oops, that's the wrong link. This is the one I meant to use: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey.html
> It's my journal and I want it to just be words, not a link. I just can't figure it out. Thanks for any help!Click to expand...

i just inboxed you xx


----------



## fletch_W

hope everyones okay? sorry i dont come on much anymore xxx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duck what did the doctor say about ttc? xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> How do I put this in my signature like other people do...with words only...
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc...w-journey.html
> 
> When I clicked on your link it said 'Page Not Found'. What are you trying to add lovely? Is it the Lucky Thread (waiting for our rainbows with PMA) banner?
> 
> I'll find the link for you and give you some instructions xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oops, that's the wrong link. This is the one I meant to use: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey.html
> It's my journal and I want it to just be words, not a link. I just can't figure it out. Thanks for any help!Click to expand...
> 
> i just inboxed you xxClick to expand...

Ugh...it's still not working! :-( I'm doing something wrong..just need to figure out what...i deleted the highlighted part like you said and wrote what i wanted but now it's there but not a clickable link...hhhmmm...


----------



## fletch_W

It works :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you poor thing but ms is a good sign xx
Aw try not to worry I'm sure everything will be fine, one more sleep til you see the dr x

Sorry ttcbaby I can't help I don't know how to do it x

Hi fletch we miss you x
Dr said speak with my consultant about ttc so I will on 25th when I next see him x
How are you hun? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc it works x


----------



## fletch_W

Ah okay now I get your ticker. :dohh: I'm good. Little stressed cos hubby and I are ill but plodding along :) how is your neck? And how's your first week back at work? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD it must be tiring this week, first week back and that,i hope they havent given you much work? xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hey ladies :wave:

Hope you're all ok,

Just having a quick read back, Mrs D I have no idea when I will O, last cycle it was CD26!! I really really hope I don't wait that long this time, how are you feeling now hun? is it going ok being back at work?

Tawn my day 21 test results are back, but I won't go and get them from the doctor until 15th October because I need to have my ultrasound done first so I can get all results together in one go, my ultrasound is Monday and I am absolutely bricking it now :dohh:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone 

I'm just on the train back from London now, so unfair I'm shattered and wanted a relaxing evening, not gonna get home til gone 8!!

I keep getting a twingy pain in the side I ovulated from today, it's worrying me a little bit....


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone 

I'm just on the train back from London now, so unfair I'm shattered and wanted a relaxing evening, not gonna get home til gone 8!!

I keep getting a twingy pain in the side I ovulated from today, it's worrying me a little bit....


----------



## MrsDuck

My neck isn't too bad thanks ladies, work is really tiring I'm absolutely shattered when I get home and I'm not even doing full days but I'll get there x

Fletch sorry you and hubby are ill, I hope you ate both feeling better soon x

Thurl what a nightmare I hate how they keep you in limbo making you worry before giving you your results. I hope everything goes well with your scan Monday x

Cupcake ooh that's a long day you poor thing, last sleep before your bloods, I hope you can sleep ok tonight, and I'm sure everything will be great x

Cath how are you and your FIANCÉ? x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs D, it's horrible waiting but I should count myself lucky, my friend was waiting 6 weeks for her scan, I will only have waited 3, but it still feels like a lifetime :wacko: Take your time on your phased return hun, and try to get enough rest, you have been through a lot x

Cupcake I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## thurl30

Oh and Fletch get well soon hun :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

thanks thurl. is this the scan of your ovaries? hope everything goes well. :)

day 2 of the gym, i cannot walk upstairs haha! 

as long as youre taking it easy mrs d, glad you arent doing full days and that your neck is getting better xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope the scan goes well Thurl cx

Mrs d nearly the weekend, you poor thingyst be so tired it's hard jumping straight back into full time x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies :hugs: Yes it's the pelvic ultrasound, I'm so scared it's going to come back that they are wrecked with cysts, I am 99.9% sure that I have pcos because I have annoying chin hair, it's not dark or anything but it's enough to bug the heck out of me! Well done on the gym hun, are you trying to do the healthy thing too?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> thanks thurl. is this the scan of your ovaries? hope everything goes well. :)
> 
> day 2 of the gym, i cannot walk upstairs haha!
> 
> as long as youre taking it easy mrs d, glad you arent doing full days and that your neck is getting better xx

Funny...tonight will be night 3 of my new running routine but i can barely walk around the office today...maybe i won't be running tonight...if so, it will be a very light jog...go us! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttcbaby and fletch I'm very impressed with your healthy lifestyles xx

Thurl I hope it's good news when you get your results x

Cupcake good luck for tomorrow, not that you'll need it, please update us when you can x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey 

I won't get results until Monday apparently, gonna be a long weekend!

Happy Friday everyone! I can't wait to sleep this weekend!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is poppy? She's been very quiet lately, hope you are ok hun? 

This thread is so quiet these days :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake do something nice this weekend to take your mind off it a bit. What a bummer having to wait the weekend. Everything will be fine x

How's the ms today? 

I know it's sooo quiet these days, I thought it was just because you were on holiday haha x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol thanks!

It's not too bad today, just nausea really and retching when I brush my teeth! I had quite a good night sleep last night and although I'm still really tired, I feel sickier when I'm really tired. Gonna take it easy this weekend and take lots of naps!

Just wish my boobies would start hurting or changing in anyway, then I'd feel better about the pregnancy!

Hope works not too tiring today hun x


----------



## fletch_W

thurl30 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: Yes it's the pelvic ultrasound, I'm so scared it's going to come back that they are wrecked with cysts, I am 99.9% sure that I have pcos because I have annoying chin hair, it's not dark or anything but it's enough to bug the heck out of me! Well done on the gym hun, are you trying to do the healthy thing too?

im trying lol. hubby is a bad influence but iv told him that if he wants me to have a low risk pregnancy then he needs to help me. i have a hairy chin but its cos im dark haired. do you have pinching and stabbing pains when you ovulate? and usually you get hair in unusual places, like under your chin or between your boobs etc. fxd you dont have pcos!!


ttcbabyisom said:


> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> thanks thurl. is this the scan of your ovaries? hope everything goes well. :)
> 
> day 2 of the gym, i cannot walk upstairs haha!
> 
> as long as youre taking it easy mrs d, glad you arent doing full days and that your neck is getting better xx
> 
> Funny...tonight will be night 3 of my new running routine but i can barely walk around the office today...maybe i won't be running tonight...if so, it will be a very light jog...go us! :happydance:Click to expand...

aw no! luckily i woke up okay, not hurting, just in pain with my chest/sore throat :( i hate colds. but working it off in the gym seems to help. are you still ttc or ntnp whilst running? xxx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol thanks!
> 
> It's not too bad today, just nausea really and retching when I brush my teeth! I had quite a good night sleep last night and although I'm still really tired, I feel sickier when I'm really tired. Gonna take it easy this weekend and take lots of naps!
> 
> Just wish my boobies would start hurting or changing in anyway, then I'd feel better about the pregnancy!
> 
> Hope works not too tiring today hun x

I used to gag (and vomit!) brushing my teeth too!! It was one of my least favourite things about MSness. But I was quite sick, all the time and for like 8 weeks straight =( I hope yours isn't too bad.

I agree with the less sick when well rested thing. Get lots of rest x

Have you had sore boobs in your last pregnancy? Remember every one is different.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

It's VERY quiet in here lately ladies. What's the deal??!?!

Fletch - it's hard to be good and eat well when DH isn't on board. Do you cook dinners though or does he do it too? At least at our house I always do dinner (cause I'm at home with our DD), so I just shop alone and cook without his input - and he just eats what he's given!! What kind of food changes do you want to / have you made?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Mrs D - I don't think I'd said yet that having your appt pushed back sucks! It'll come quick now that you're back at work though. Hope you're easing back into it ok and not feeling too exhausted today.

What happened this month with O time?


----------



## fletch_W

Mummy_2_One said:


> It's VERY quiet in here lately ladies. What's the deal??!?!
> 
> Fletch - it's hard to be good and eat well when DH isn't on board. Do you cook dinners though or does he do it too? At least at our house I always do dinner (cause I'm at home with our DD), so I just shop alone and cook without his input - and he just eats what he's given!! What kind of food changes do you want to / have you made?

We take it in turns. He likes to cook and I'm not very good at it. I shop alone cos he buys rubbish. Iv hAlved my portion sizes. I have scrambled eggs every morning. Ham sarcy for lunch and then whatever we have for tea. I have half what hub has. I just need to go food shopping so I can buy fruit to snack on. My trainer said 5 small meals gets your metabolism working quicker than 3 set meals. And I don't eat after 8pm. Xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

thurl30 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: Yes it's the pelvic ultrasound, I'm so scared it's going to come back that they are wrecked with cysts, I am 99.9% sure that I have pcos because I have annoying chin hair, it's not dark or anything but it's enough to bug the heck out of me! Well done on the gym hun, are you trying to do the healthy thing too?



Thurl - I'm thinking of you hun :hugs:
Just remember that cysts aren't a be all and end all for fertility and a healthy pregnancy. I had 35 cysts on one ovary and 28 on the other at an ultrasound in April 2009 (but then they ran bloods and my hormones were inconsistant with PCOS). I was told regardless though that we would probably not conceive naturally and even though I was only 22 and we'd only been trying for a baby for 3 months the GP wanted to refer me to a fertility specialist. We fell pregnant with my DD 3 months later...

Do you know when you're ovulating? Because I think that's one of the main reasons why they say conceiving with PCOS is hard. I know you have irregular length cycles.


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> Mummy_2_One said:
> 
> 
> It's VERY quiet in here lately ladies. What's the deal??!?!
> 
> Fletch - it's hard to be good and eat well when DH isn't on board. Do you cook dinners though or does he do it too? At least at our house I always do dinner (cause I'm at home with our DD), so I just shop alone and cook without his input - and he just eats what he's given!! What kind of food changes do you want to / have you made?
> 
> We take it in turns. He likes to cook and I'm not very good at it. I shop alone cos he buys rubbish. Iv hAlved my portion sizes. I have scrambled eggs every morning. Ham sarcy for lunch and then whatever we have for tea. I have half what hub has. I just need to go food shopping so I can buy fruit to snack on. My trainer said 5 small meals gets your metabolism working quicker than 3 set meals. And I don't eat after 8pm. XxClick to expand...

Sounds like you're on the right track! I've noticed a huge difference by drinking 1.5 - 2L of water each day too (which I was NEVER doing before). And I've upped my veggie / salad intake and added in a few bits of fruit a day. I'm doing the low carb thing. Feeling so much better! (Except for the last few days where I feel awful!! Must be pre-AF nonsense)


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah I was told not to eat carbs. If I do it'll be wholemeal. I just arranged with my mum to go food shopping this aft so will buy salad and fruit bits. I can POP cherry tomatoes like sweets so gonna get those. I don't enjoy just water so I put sugar free cordial in it. I might attempt zumba this weekend :/


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mummy and fletch well done on the healthy eating, your bodies will be perfectly healthy for conception.

Mummy any more symptoms? Yes I had really sore boobies last time, still sore a while after my erpc to. This time nothing, but then I get bfp at 6 weeks last time and I think my boobs had just got sore and today I'm only 5+4. I feel really nauseous right now though. I saw the nurse when I had bloods this am and she said every preg is different to so not to worry, fact is I'm more nauseous earlier on this time so it is different x


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I hope you feel better soon. How are the sleeping tablets going? x

Thanks mummy x
We decided on waiting til after my appointment on 25th before ttc just in case my treatment is going to be soon, I can but hope. How are you any more symptoms? x

Thurl I've got everything crossed for you for good results x

Again I'm very impressed with your healthy lifestyles ladies keep up the good work x

Afm I must have slept funny it feels like I have a trapped nerve at the back of my neck aaaargh!


----------



## fletch_W

With me working out, the sleeping tablets are helping my body to relax and my mind so they're great thanks Mrs d. Been getting up at 8am and having breakfast with hubby. It's lovely cos we both come round quicker. Just bought strawberry and grapes to nibble on :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you feel so much better getting a good nights sleep. You'll feel like a new woman soon with your healthy lifestyle and a decent sleep each night x


----------



## fletch_W

Getting there :) I do feel more full on energy xx


----------



## cupcake1981

My lovely GP just called me at 6:15 after phoning the lab for my results, all has come back normal for now, beta hcg 1668 which acc to the link bailey posted the other day is normal, and progesterone normal to (87 whatever that means?!) Phew for now!

What every one up to tonight?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> thurl30 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs: Yes it's the pelvic ultrasound, I'm so scared it's going to come back that they are wrecked with cysts, I am 99.9% sure that I have pcos because I have annoying chin hair, it's not dark or anything but it's enough to bug the heck out of me! Well done on the gym hun, are you trying to do the healthy thing too?
> 
> im trying lol. hubby is a bad influence but iv told him that if he wants me to have a low risk pregnancy then he needs to help me. i have a hairy chin but its cos im dark haired. do you have pinching and stabbing pains when you ovulate? and usually you get hair in unusual places, like under your chin or between your boobs etc. fxd you dont have pcos!!
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fletch_W said:
> 
> 
> thanks thurl. is this the scan of your ovaries? hope everything goes well. :)
> 
> day 2 of the gym, i cannot walk upstairs haha!
> 
> as long as youre taking it easy mrs d, glad you arent doing full days and that your neck is getting better xxClick to expand...
> 
> Funny...tonight will be night 3 of my new running routine but i can barely walk around the office today...maybe i won't be running tonight...if so, it will be a very light jog...go us! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> aw no! luckily i woke up okay, not hurting, just in pain with my chest/sore throat :( i hate colds. but working it off in the gym seems to help. are you still ttc or ntnp whilst running? xxxClick to expand...

no, still for sure trying...but i've always worked out and doc has always said and i've always heard that you should continue with normal activity even if you find out you're pregnant, you just have to modify it when you are and scale it back is all. So while I'm on my period, i will be running like Forrest Gump. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Yeah I was told not to eat carbs. If I do it'll be wholemeal. I just arranged with my mum to go food shopping this aft so will buy salad and fruit bits. I can POP cherry tomatoes like sweets so gonna get those. I don't enjoy just water so I put sugar free cordial in it. I might attempt zumba this weekend :/

Zumba is FUN!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Haha forest gump. Yeah it was on sex and the city cos the brown haired one was a runner and was scared to run when she fell pregnant but doc said she could cos her body was used to it. Haha weird example but I'm glad ill be able to gym a little when preg :)


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake that's fabulous news :hugs:

Fletch I'm really impressed with the healthy lifestyle sounds like you are doing really well :), I'm really trying hard too although I haven't ditched carbs yet, in fact my diet is very high in carbs really, I am down 6lb this week so I'm happy with that, I weigh again on Tuesday. I ordered a cross trainer last weekend too but I'm yet to hear anything about delivery :dohh: 

Mummy I do have really irregular periods, but they are regular in that I usually get one every 5 / 6 weeks, a couple of times I have waited 3 months for one but that's the longest. Will just have to see what happens, I know something has shown up in my blood tests because I got one of those standard letters from my surgery to say they wanted to see me about my results, only another week to wait though :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Not been on in a while sorry, my df's grandma died and been working a lot past few days too. Hope everyone is ok.

Mrs d I hope you are taking it easy still with work, dont let them rush you into doing more than you are ready too.

Cupcake great news on the beta levels!! And dont worry about the sore boobs hun, mine have felt more sore recently than earlier on. Like your doc said, every pregnancy is different, last time I had cramps all the way through and some women have them all the time, but I havent had any at all this time but everything is fine. Try not to worry hun. Have you got your booking in appointment yet?

Thurl - I hope your ultrasound goes ok, and like mummy2 says, cysts arent the end of the fertility journey and can be sorted, and the same goes for PCOS, I have a friend who has PCOS and she got pregnant naturally with twins. Hope it all goes ok though xxx

Mummy2 hows your gorgeous dd? Its inspiring reading about you all eating so healthily! Makes me feel bad, I had dominoes again the other night!!

Ttcbabyisom - running like Forest Gump lol, another healthy lifestyle well done hun!!

Hope everyone else is well, I have started sleeping crap recently, I seem to be aching all over all night! Its as if someone has swapped my lovely comfy mattress with a crapped out old one!! Other than that and the constipation and wonderful side effects of that (possible piles, sorry tmi), I would say I barely feel pregnant at the mo!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake that's fantastic news xx

Ttc that made me laugh run forest run xx

Thurl 6lbs well done but boo that you have to wait another week for your results xx

Bailey so sorry about your dfs granny I hope she went peacefully xx
Can you take any herbal sleeping tablets like fletch?

Afm I have a 60th birthday party tonight with live bands so I might need to do a spot of apple bobbing in the morning x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey glad to see you back on here.so sorry about your granny in law but at least she didn't have to suffer. No ive asked not to be referred to the MW until I've seen a heartbeat on a scan, I can't go through the pain of having to send back another prescription exemption card so I'll just wait!

Thurl once you have results back the doctors can start to treat you for whatever has shown up and then your body will be perfect for conceiving your rainbow baby hun x

Mrs d enjoy the party hun, you deserve some fun!!! X


----------



## thurl30

Thanks for the messages ladies :hugs:

Bailey sorry to hear about your df's grandma, hope you are doing ok hun :hugs:

Cupcake I totally understand what you mean about not being referred to the mw just yet, your numbers are great though so I have everything crossed that this is it for you :hugs:

Mrs D enjoy your night out :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok and having a great weekend xx


----------



## baileybubs

When will you get to have a scan cupcake? Are they making you wait til 12 weeks? You sound like you have a good gp though, mine wouldn't even do betas for me, mean git!!


----------



## cupcake1981

My GP is lovely bailey, he's been my doctor since my mum gave birth to me! No I will probably have a private scan in a week or 2 ( I won't get an free NHS early one!) and then depending on the outcome I'll book in with the MW then! X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that's ok then. Didn't like the thought of you not seeing a MW til you were gone 12 weeks! Plus the wait is horrendous lol!! Have you had a look at private scans then?

Urgh I am fuming at the mo. I have booked Monday off work as its the day after my df's birthday and he's always off Mondays. Well coz he has to have Thursday off for his gran's funeral they are making him work Monday instead!! And they have only told him tonight!! And he's just accepted it coz he's only having to work til 6pm......so glad I bothered making plans and booking the day off work! My parents are supposed to be coming down to see him for his birthday Monday or Tuesday. And coz his boss is his mate all he can do is make excuses as to why his boss had no choice!!! Well (excuse my language) but f**k him and f**k his boss, I'll go out by myself on Monday and from now on I won't bother making any plans with him.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hmmmmph men! I don't blame you bailey, do something nice tomorrow and spoil yourself xx

Oh and yay you're a lemon x


----------



## fletch_W

my giddy aunt its quiet in here. xx


----------



## Mummy_2_One

fletch_W said:


> my giddy aunt its quiet in here. xx

Hahaha... Yep! Where is everyone? Are you all busy in the pregnancy threads??


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mummy

No I'm not on any pregnancy threads, I was on one but the girls kept having bleeding and stuff and it was scaring me so ive left (selfish I know but no good for my sanity!). I think everyone just uses FB now x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much I've been so sick the past few days and hubby had man flu which I hav caught :( I've had to run away from 2 customers while doing their hairs to be sick so embarrassing i just thot the ms wud hav stopped by now, and I'm nervous about my scan tomoro. Xxx

Cupcake I avoided the 1st Tri forum too upsetting..x

Mrs d hope ur first wk Back at work was ok Hun..x

Fletch hope ur doing well Hun. Xx

Mummy how u doin Hun? X

Bailey I'm so sorry about ur loss in dfs family tht is rubbish he has to work now, hope ur doing well Hun. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

It has been quiet in here! I was spending the day with df for his birthday yesterday so didnt come on here. Got most of the day to myself today coz he's had to work, so glad I booked the day off!

Cupcake - feel free to join spring blossoms if you like and chat to the ladies in there, some of us are in 2nd tri but it might be less scary than the first tri threads. And everyones really lovely in there.

Cheryl - so sorry that ms isnt getting any better hun, that sucks. I hope it eases soon for you and you dont have to go the whole 9 months with it :-(

Fletch - hows the healthy eating and gym going? I used to love going to the gym, made me feel really good and healthy, and gave me more energy.

Mummy2 - hey hun, not been ignoring this thread in favour of the preggo threads! Just not been on bnb much coz its been so quiet lol! Where are you in your cycle hun, or are you not keeping track?

Oh can someone on fb please add me back to the group.....I got a new fb profile and now cant go on the group coz no-one has invited me back in :-(

Whats everyone up to today? Everyone at work?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm working 11:15 till 5 then off tomoro for my scan xx


----------



## baileybubs

Dont work too hard today cheryl, try and take it easy. Did you ever manage to cut your hours?


----------



## CherylC3

I've tried to I'm saying no to ppl now. Plus next wk I'm off sun to wed then I'm off 5th nov for 8 days telling everyone after my scan and going to go part time from jan. xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats good then hun, I'm still debating when I should go off on maternity, coz my job is so physical, but I'll have to see how I am by Christmas.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone it's quiet on there coz I have computer problems I can't get on bnb at home on any device :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d, how is work? Hope you are still easing back in.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl hope everything goes ok with scan tomorrow, i know it will though.

Bailey sorry about your DFs grandma hun :hugs:

Cupcake yay for the 3+

MrsD i hope work isnt too bad xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Work is quiet and therefore boring but more time for bnb yay x

Cath I hope you are having a nice time being a fiancé x

Bailey did your df have a good birthday and are you doing anything nice today on your day off? x

Thurl I hope your scan goes well today x

Shelby I hope your levels have continued to drop x

Cheryl not long til your scan and I hope the ms buggers off x

Tawn not long til your scan either, it's Thursday isn't it? x

Mummy how are you? x

Fletch and ttcbaby are you still being healthy you good girls? x

Maryanne how are you hun any developments with Joshua's results :hugs: x

Cupcake how you feeling has it sunk in yet and do you have a date for your first scan? x


----------



## baileybubs

Nope I am doing nothing coz I am at home all alone....sucks!! I had planned to go out for the day with df just around the shops and stuff and look for baby things coz I still think he's not realising just how soon this is going to come around. So I wanted to look at baby stuff with him, defeats the object going by myself so I am just bored at home :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey you poor thing, boo for boredom :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep MrsD im loving it  busy organising engagement party, missed O (YAY) so when i Ov next we will be trying again i think, not putting too much pressure on it or anything if it happens it happens, i havent even got any OPKS or HPTS at home - can you believe that!?

Awww Bailey spend the day in bed hun or on the sofa watching day time tv!! 

MrsD you back in work full time now hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yup scan is Thursday mrsd! Really nervous for it too!!! :-/

Cheryl, I am so excited for you tomorrow! Can't wait to see your pic and for you to be able to tell the world!

Cath, how's it going planning the engagement party? Are you going to ntnp or quit ttc altogether for a while?

Bailey, I can't believe how far along you are! A lemon!!!! And I think you should enjoy the time off, you never seem to get much of it!!!

Mrsd there was a groupon today for a getaway to see the northern lights, made me think of you! I really hope your appt on the 25th gets the ball rolling quickly for your treatment!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you must be on cloud 9 if you haven't got any hpts or opks, I never thought I'd hear that from you of all people haha. Aw I'm so pleased for you have you set a date yet? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks tawn and I'll have a look at that groups offer thanks x

Tawn you'll be fine bubba will be wriggling around, I can't wait to see all those scan pics coming up x


----------



## baileybubs

OMG cath you have no sticks to pee on???? Never thought I'd hear you say that, but so happy you are so happy at the mo hun. You and your df must be so happy right now and you should just enjoy it!! Me and df didnt have an engagement party, wish we had, drink lots of champagne!!!

Tawn - I though yours was Wednesday, but only 3 sleeps still thats great!! I cant wait to see you pic!! I know I cant believe I'm a lemon either, although this part of pregnancy is seeming a little dull now (not that I'm complaining about feeling fine!!) I am just impatiently waiting to have a proper bump and feel those little fluttery movements!! Cant believe you are a plum!! I have to say that it has gone a lot quicker for me since I had the scan, so after Thursday it will fly by for you!!

Cheryl - what time is your scan tomorrow?

Mrs d - ooh have you booked your cruise yet?? I am going to live vicariously through all the holiday photos from all you guys lol, no holidays for me for at least a year but its worth it! Actually I want to go on holiday in September next year (when baby will be 5 months) do you ladies think thats do-able practically? Some people have said its too hard with a baby so young? Oh and I will put a bump pic on my journal today!

AFM - I think I am only bored coz I know I should be spending the day with df, normally I love chilling on my own. I have got my own back on his boss though. We are supposed to be looking after his dog in Novemeber when he goes on holiday, and seen as yesterday he said "I dont care what bailey has booked off or that her family are supposed to be coming down, its the needs of the business and you have to work tomorrow end of"...........so I have decided that I "dont care" who looks after his dog when he goes away coz if he's gonna act like a knob towards me then why the hell should I do him a favour?? My df works 50-60 hours a week so I will be the one looking after the dog and all of a sudden I dont feel like doing it anymore!! (never p**s off a pregnant woman lol!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, just read mine back, I am clearly liking the phrase "so happy" haha :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn - Thursday will fly by now hun!! only 3 more sleeps!! DH is going with you right? well we have avoided what i think was my fertile period this month, my period should have dissapeared on the 24th but stayed until the 26th so i hope it hasnt messed up my cycle too much, had fertile CM Fri and sat and the last time we dtd was Wednesday. we ill be ntnp from the next cycle onwards hun, i dont want any pressure on us. How much was the Northern Lights getaway hun?

Hahaha i know im so shocked i have none!! i only have a CB digi - should check the date as I have had it for a good couple of months now lol!! its going to be some time in 2015, i did want to go abroad to get married but i realised i want a massive part in planning it and i wont be able to do that if its abroad! 

Bailey I dont blame you hun!!! If he cant be bothered to help you guys out for 1 day then why bother to help him out for a few days!??! I hope your relaxing today though hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm just chiliing out now, had a bath and sorted my hair, which is inexplicable at the moment!! I had it cut into an inverted bob which just would not stay straight AT ALL!! It just curls outwards at the back all the time, so I think it wasnt but short enough at the back, now I cant decide whether to get it cut extra extra short into a proper inverted bob or just keep growing it again!!

My first wedding was abroad Cath - it was really lovely (except the twat I married lol) it was in Kissimmee Florida under a gazebo by a lakeside (goregous) but yeah I didnt get to do anything like flowers, decor, we didnt even have a reception really coz there were only 12 of us over there for the wedding and kept saying we would have a party when we got back but never did. So this time I would love a great big wedding with all the family and all the planning etc etc, but now baby is coming I am considering abroad again lol coz it costs so much less!! Dont think df will like the idea though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I don't blame you for not looking after his dog if that's his attitude x
I know what you mean about your hair mine won't stay straight either as soon as any moisture hits it it kinks x
A 5 month old bubba should be doable on holiday but I guess you need ask someone with a bubba x

Cath 2015 will be here before you know it and it would be lovely to get married away but you'd celebrate with much fewer people x

We are going to do the 'arctic wonders' trip with hertigruten, it's an 8 day trip with a night in the ice hotel you are looking at from £1,600 pp full board which I didn't think was too bad then drinks and any excursions you do on top x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw chatty chatty ladies I love it!

Cheryl sorry you are still so I'll, I am so excited for you and Tawn to have your scans this week!

Bailey enjoy putting your feet up, god I would love a day to veg at the moment I'm so tired!!! Plus I have a complicated cake to do this week and no time off work so my evenings are going to be busy to :(. May pull a sicky on thurs to get it done :s thanks for the invite to join your thread, I was on a June babies one and was getting so freaked out :(.

After my 3+ digi this am it's given me a little confidence for now so today I've booked on my midwife referral appointment next Friday....and have booked a private scan for 3 weeks today, as I couldn't get one 2 weeks from now, but I'm on the waiting list in case of cancellation! Eeek!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d that sounds amazing!

Bailey I have an inverted bob to ATM and it needs to be short at the back to look good!


----------



## MrsDuck

A 3+ on your digi yay I must have missed that, so exciting not long to wait for your scan x

I can't bnb at home so if this thread stays this chatty I'm going to have loads to catch up on tomorrow at work x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey when do you get to go to the dentist? I'm at the dentist for a check up and clean and polish, it's costs a fortune :(


----------



## baileybubs

Well I asked for it to be short at the back and it looked awesome when she blow dried it at the hardressers but of course after one was I just found it so difficult to get it right at the back myself! I have come to the conclusion it needs to be cut right back. But then my hair is really thick so it looks poofy sometimes so i dont know if I just want to grow it!

Ooh lets hope you get a cancellation then hun!! Dont worry it will all be fine!!

I am enjoying vegging I am just pissed off that I am wasting yet another of my holiday days on my own coz df's boss wont give him the time off. We never see each other and its really getting me down. Especially seen as I only work 35 hours a week now so its all because of his job and he doesnt even get paid that much for it. I think if he got more money, or the money he deserves then it would be ok but if I worked the amount of hours he does then I'd be on about £19k and he's only on £16k. Sigh!

Mrs d - oh yeah the humidity kills my hair, but even in winter its still all kinked and it poofs out as soon as I leave the house! I think that its called full bodied but for me I hate it lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I have called them today to make an appointment mrs d but had to leave a messgae and they havent called back. I am lucky I get it free at the mo coz I think I need two tooth extractions at least and probably a clean and polish. As well as maybe antibiotics for that abcess/infection thats still there!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think going to grow mine for a bit, I keep saying that then I get pissed off with it and get it cut again.

That would bug me not seeing my hubby on days off I don't blame you for being pissed off it sounds like slave labour x

I bet I need some fillings too, I have some slightly tender teeth :(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it's 9:10 tomoro..x

Cath no stick to pee on lol...x

Cupcake yeh for 3+ Hun. X

Tawn 3 sleeps till urs Hun :) x

Bailey I'm jealous of ur day off Hun..x

Mrs d tht trip sounds amazing Hun. X


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry cheryl, I dont mean to sound like I'm whinging coz I'm off work, I'm loving my day off, I'm more whinging coz my df isnt off work yet again! Starting to feel like he will never be around to see baby once he's here either!

Oooh I will be checking on here all morning for your update cheryl!!

Mrs d - lol thats what I do, I get annoyed when its long and cut it short again then it wont do what I want it to do so grow it out again lol, maybe I should go drastic and do something completely different lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did any else suffer from ridiculous hunger in there first few weeks? I am hungry ALL the time?!?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was, but got full really quickly, try eating small amounts often rather than 3 big meals a day hun.

Grrrrr I am in such a mood now!! My df's boss is advertising his job on job centre, he has been acting in a higher position for the last 5 months and clearly she has decided now that he isnt going to get the job permanently but she hasnt told him. He will most likely still have a job, but he will technically be demoted. So he's fuming and is looking for a new job (or rather I am for him lol). Then my friend, she's got a very male mentality, has pissed me off on fb, coz all I was doing was venting my anger, and she said that he should phone up for the job coz it would be funny and then starting posting loads of other chef jobs on my status. I dont know why its wound me up so much but she's trying to solve my problem and I can solve it myself I just wanted to vent!! Sorry rant over lol.


----------



## thurl30

Cheryl good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies cupcake enjoy it Hun cos I soon turned to ms for me. I've been sick every day from Friday now :( very nervous for tomoro. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for tomo Cheryl! TBH I think I'd prefer sickness as at this rate im gonna put so much weight on and I'm already podgy!


----------



## MrsDuck

That was my first symptom cupcake hungry all the time x

Cheryl update us when you can tomorrow, I can't wait to see the pics xx

Aw bailey I hope he finds something much better and he can tell his current boss where to stick this job xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I have sent his cv off to a load of people and so hopefully he can get something better. I hope he gets something better with more prospects though. I think that I might feel a lot less pressure to go back to work if he gets a better job that can take him further.

I'm feeling a bit fed up tonight, df has come home and is just interested in the tv, was supposed to be our evening off but we've done nowt. And I am nervous about my driving lesson tomorrow, not had one for 5 weeks now so don't know how it will go!!

What's everyone else up to this evening?


----------



## Tawn

Happy scan day Cheryl!!! Can't wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Cheryl good luck for the scan!

Cupcake... I was like you and didn't want to get in touch with midwife. When I finally did she was able to refer me for NHS early scan (like you I had already booked a private one). If its a midwife you saw with your losses like me, it might be worth ringing her and asking if this is possible? You've got nothing to lose and might save a few pounds? I'd been told before and by gp that they don't routinely do them just for reassurance but midwife someone managed it?!


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck today Cheryl!! Thinking of you but I know but will just be perfect!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Good Luck Cheryl xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Eeek cheryl hope its all been ok coz I know you will have had the scan now, and if your hospital is anything like mine they are now making you wait an eternity to get weighed etc and see the midwife coz your little rainbow was just perfect!!


----------



## Tawn

Anxiously waiting for your update Cheryl! Can't wait to hear about your beautiful bubba!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well our baby is just perfect scan was amazing hubby was so excited seeing it waving and jumping up and down we are chuffed to bits I'm measuring 13 wks today and due on the 16th April xxxxxx sorry for taking so long but we went to my parents to show off the pic then went for some lunch xxxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

That's great Cheryl! Looking forward to seeing the scan pic!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

So happy for you Cheryl :happydance:
Glad baby is just perfect - now he or she just needs to be a bit nicer to Mummy and stop making you so sick xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl so pleased for you!!


----------



## Tawn

Congrats Cheryl! Amazing news!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab news hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news Cheryl, I'm so pleased for you xx

Bailey I hope your driving lesson goes well x

Afm I'm £95 worse off after my trip to the dentist this morning and have to go back tomorrow for a replacement filling that is about to fall out and moulds for a crown :(


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys, aw mrs d thts rubbish Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It is poo, the crown is coz I've got a hairline crack in a back tooth and it could last fine but it's safer to crown it to protect it before it breaks as I chew on that side :( 

Have you got a pic of bubba to post? X


----------



## CherylC3

heres my little junior
 



Attached Files:







13.png
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab pic hun, growing well!!

Awww MrsD I absolutely HATE HATE HATE paying the dentist!! Especially when i read the part that your exempt if your in prison!!! haha it always irritates me!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean cath xx

beautiful pic Cheryl x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl what a cutie! Really clear picture!


----------



## fletch_W

amazing cheryl!! beautiful clear scan pic so happy for you :loopy:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I feel everything is going right for us for a change, I'm getting my new car tomoro too :)


----------



## Poppy84

Hey sorry I've been so busy and tired recently

Just wanted to pop on and see how Cheryl's scan went. Congratulations!!!! Beautiful pic!!!!! I'm going to guess boy xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun... I can't wait to find out the sex I don't hav a clue lol. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

cheryl how are things with hubby now? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's great he's been really good Hun.... Thank god lol... How u been fletch??xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw good. is he all excited? and did he cry at the scan? 

im okay thanks hun. plodding on like i do :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aww congrats hun, what a beautiful scan pic hun, so happy for you xxxxx

Mrs d - I have the dentist again next week, I hate them too, they are so mean and judgemental :-(


----------



## CherylC3

He never cried he squeezed my hand and looked amazed. Aw thts gd Hun. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

aw bless him :) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Work is quiet and therefore boring but more time for bnb yay x
> 
> Cath I hope you are having a nice time being a fiancé x
> 
> Bailey did your df have a good birthday and are you doing anything nice today on your day off? x
> 
> Thurl I hope your scan goes well today x
> 
> Shelby I hope your levels have continued to drop x
> 
> Cheryl not long til your scan and I hope the ms buggers off x
> 
> Tawn not long til your scan either, it's Thursday isn't it? x
> 
> Mummy how are you? x
> 
> Fletch and ttcbaby are you still being healthy you good girls? x
> 
> Maryanne how are you hun any developments with Joshua's results :hugs: x
> 
> Cupcake how you feeling has it sunk in yet and do you have a date for your first scan? x

Yep, trying...running again tonight!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies well our baby is just perfect scan was amazing hubby was so excited seeing it waving and jumping up and down we are chuffed to bits I'm measuring 13 wks today and due on the 16th April xxxxxx sorry for taking so long but we went to my parents to show off the pic then went for some lunch xxxxx

Yay, SO exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cherylc3 said:


> heres my little junior

beautiful!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wish me luck girls. I have my hysteroscopy tomorrow! I'm a little nervous.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh good luck ttc, hope it goes well Hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

good luck ttcbabyisom! keep us updated!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Cheryl - Your scan pic is gorgeous! One for the baby book xx

TTCbaby - Good luck lovely. Let us know how it goes (what does it involve?).


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttcbaby, good luck tomorrow (today now, I think)

Cheryl, YAY for a good scan and a healthy/growing baby. I still say a girl, only a girl would make you so sick!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Ttcbabyisom hope all goes well Hun, thinking of u...xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I hope all goes well today hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck ttcbabyisom, I hope it all goes well for you!!

Tawn - 1 more sleep!!!!

Amy - how are you hun you've been quiet!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Cheryl - Your scan pic is gorgeous! One for the baby book xx
> 
> TTCbaby - Good luck lovely. Let us know how it goes (what does it involve?).

They are numbing my cervix and taking a camera up into my uterus to check for any blockages or anything wrong that could be keeping us from conceiving. So I'm hoping all is just well and we can get to BD'ing here soon! I should be ovulating next week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc have you had it done yet or is it later on? x


----------



## cathgibbs

hope it went/goes ok hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> Good luck ttcbabyisom, I hope it all goes well for you!!
> 
> Tawn - 1 more sleep!!!!
> 
> Amy - how are you hun you've been quiet!

I am doing well, just exhausted after moving and then working... I've only had one day off :nope: but luckily since my schedule was stupid this week it ends up meaning I have FOUR DAYS, four glorious days, off this Friday-Monday!!! Monday is our 20 week scan... I am excited and terrified as usual!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## fletch_W

hey girls how are you all doing?ttc hope today goes well and they dont find any blockages! 

amy take it easy hunny! im excited for your scan!

cath what is that ticker? i thought you were having a month off? proud of you for not having any pee sticks though :)

sorry i dont come one too much, im trying not to think of ttc and coming on here makes me mind tell me i should calculate where i am and then i log off and have a word with myself haha!! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ladies this has been a terrible time for my df's family. I have just been told that my SIL has lost her baby at 35 weeks. I dont know what happened but I feel so sad for them, I can feel my heart aching for them so I cannot imagine what they are going through. And then when I cry I feel selfish coz why am I crying?? They are the ones going through this awful ordeal. And I feel guilty for all the times that I was jealous of them. I just cant believe it, in 4 weeks time they should have been expecting their gorgeous little daughter to arrive alive and well, not now facing the prospect of giving birth to a sleeping angel.


----------



## thurl30

Cheryl huge congratulations, such lovely news and a fab picture :hugs:

ttc hope everything went ok today :hugs:

Tawn wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Oh bailey :( im so sorry to hear about your sil. I cant imagine whats going through her mind or how she is feeling :( i have no words other than im praying for you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks fletch. She is staying at her mums now, she has to go back to hospital on Friday for them to induce labour. 
I just cant believe it.....I know it was hard losing my angel but to be 36 weeks and all prepared, nursery set up and having to go through full labour is just unimaginable. I dont know if I could have the strength to do what they will have to do over the next few days. I am hoping that their faith in God stays strong and helps them through this as they are both very religious, I know it helped me slightly, even though I dont go to church and always say I'm not really religious, I do still have faith. 
Life just absolutely sucks sometimes, its a bitch and isnt fair. Why does this happen to such wonderful people such as you ladies and my SIL and BIL?? And why do people who dont deserve children get them without any problems only to mistreat them and abuse them??? I know that I always say that in life there has to be pain and sorrow because without them there would be no joy and happiness but this just seems wrong.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc have you had it done yet or is it later on? x




cathgibbs said:


> hope it went/goes ok hun xxx

Thanks girls. It's done. I'm home now. Next step is an HSG. They found a bunch of polyps and couldn't get around them to really see into the uterus so i have to go in for the HSG and get put completely out so they can remove the polyps and get a better look at everything...check for blockages, etc. We are going to go ahead and get the SA for DH so we can just rule that out. They sent one of the polyps off to pathology just to make sure it's nothing serious. So here we go again...wait, wait, wait. Can't try this cycle now since i need to schedule that next surgery. I'm sad but at least we know what the problem is and hopefully can get it taken care of. So now i'm i limbo and not sure what to do. I guess I'll change my tickers at some point...not sure if i should continue temping this cycle and doing ov strips? Probably not...but I still want to know...i don't know...hhhmmm... The docs are calling me tomorrow to get things set up. I hope it's soon so we can get this show back on the road.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oh ladies this has been a terrible time for my df's family. I have just been told that my SIL has lost her baby at 35 weeks. I dont know what happened but I feel so sad for them, I can feel my heart aching for them so I cannot imagine what they are going through. And then when I cry I feel selfish coz why am I crying?? They are the ones going through this awful ordeal. And I feel guilty for all the times that I was jealous of them. I just cant believe it, in 4 weeks time they should have been expecting their gorgeous little daughter to arrive alive and well, not now facing the prospect of giving birth to a sleeping angel.

Ugh, that's SO horrible, I'm so sorry to hear that bailey! My prayers are with them! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey thts awful Hun, I cudnt imagine having to deal with tht. Xx

Tawn il be checking for update later to see ur scan pic Hun. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I am so sorry to you and your family, what unimaginable sorrow. To have to give birth is horrendous. Do you know how she came to find out? Was it a MW appointment? Are these the couple that have the twins already? Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey :hugs: go out to you and your family. My cousin and his wife lost there baby around the same time a little less than a year ago, I also cried, and that was before my own loss... I think it is natural to cry at such things, as they are so tragic and even if it isn't you going through it your heart naturally breaks for them.

Tawn, good luck today! Can't wait to see your little peanut again!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies!

TTCbabyisom, I am sorry you have a waiting game ahead of you, but at least you can move forward afterwards knowing that everything will be perfect for you to conceive your forever rainbow baby!

Bailey, I can't stop thinking about you and your family. How very tragic hun, I am so very sorry :( I hope you and your DF manage to get through his gran's funeral today and are able to lean on each other for support right now. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, your words mean so much. Cupcake - she had a normal 36 week antenatal appointment with her midwife after work and couldnt find the heartbeat. The MW then just told her "you need to go to hospital" and let her leave by herself knowing she was on her own and driving. She went home and her husband drove her to hospital where it was confirmed the baby had died. I don't know if they are going to get an autopsy or anything coz I think they are just focused on what has to happen tomorrow. 
I am just praying they can get through this together and it will make them stronger as a couple, as its this major amount of stress that could tear them apart. I can't stop feeling so sad for them. I woke up at 4am coz I dreamt that my waters broke and the blood started coming and then I woke up......then I couldnt get back to sleep. Its so sad. Oh and no this is his older brother, not the one with the twins, this was their first baby.
Sorry to keep bumming everyone out here.
And to the pregnant ladies, dont let this story panic you because this really is a rare occurence, all everyone keeps saying to me is not to let this worry me and look after myself and the baby. Which I will and my baby will be a ray of light and hope for this family. Urgh, I'm making myself cry again! Ok ladies, change of subject;

What does everyone think of the X factor debacle lol?!

Tawn - I cant wait to see your perfect little rainbow scan pic!!!!So excited, and some good news today is well needed (which of course it will be god news!)

Whats everyone else up to today? Unfortunately we have df's grandmas funeral today, SIL and BIL are understandably not coming. But on the bright side of it we get to see the twins' today, even if it is at the funeral they are still enough to brighten any day.


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc - I am hoping that the polyps are the only problem and nothing serious so it can get sorted asap hun. Boo for not being able to ttc this month, but maybe plan to do loads of things you cant do when ttc/in 2ww etc like going to a theme park and going on rollercoasters, eat lots of pate and shellfish, go have a spa day massage and sauna experience. Then I can live vicariously through you lol!!

And thanks again every one for all the thoughts and words, it has really helped me. Big hugs to you all and I am so glad I have you ladies here :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I can't stop thinking about her. So awful it was her first baby, I could cry right now for her :( xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's how I feel, I just don't know how they are going to cope. Every thought is about them and I feel guilty that I am pregnant and everything is ok with me and the hobbit, which is ridiculous but I honestly feel like I hate myself right now because this happened to them and I don't know why! I also know that things between us and them will be very difficult for a long time but I want to do anything I can to help even if that means staying away from them for a while.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm so sorry to hear of the terrible time your dfs family is going through at the moment my heart goes out to them xx

Ttc I hope it all goes well and you are back to ttc next month xx

Tawn I can't wait to see the baby pic later on xx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I cant believe you are having to wait all day!! I cant wait, lord knows how you feel lol!!! Ask if they can show you the brain, it is awesome!! The lady showed me my babys coz she said she had to check it had split properly as it should, it was so cool to see! Will be checking in again later to see how it went!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Tawn the brain was amazing to see, can't wait for ur update, bailey hav u had the flu jag?? I've just had mines it was sore :(


----------



## Tawn

I know I am repeating myself for some of you, but I just got back from my scan and everything was perfect! So unbelievably happy!

Measuring spot on with my dates, NT measurement was SUPER low, heartbeat 165, moving around for us and everything! I didn't get to see much because my sonographer was kind of stuffy and kept the screen away from me the WHOLE time, but DH got to see it all and it was really cute I think he was surprised it looked like a baby! He said "he's got my nose!" at one point! LOL. And I don't know about you girls, but I am pretty sure I see a nub on this pic and that skull couldn't be any more boy..... :) 

I was so nervous, especially because the girl that went before me came out sobbing (not good news) and was whisked away so I was terrified at that point and I just felt so bad for her :cry: But I did get to see the brain (like you girls suggested) and got a few good views of him, but I feel like DH got the better show since he was right in front of the screen!https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/12Weeks.jpg?t=1349973330


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn that's fantastic news I'm so pleased for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats Tawn I'm so so happy for u Hun... I'm thinking a boy too..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> I know I am repeating myself for some of you, but I just got back from my scan and everything was perfect! So unbelievably happy!
> 
> Measuring spot on with my dates, NT measurement was SUPER low, heartbeat 165, moving around for us and everything! I didn't get to see much because my sonographer was kind of stuffy and kept the screen away from me the WHOLE time, but DH got to see it all and it was really cute I think he was surprised it looked like a baby! He said "he's got my nose!" at one point! LOL. And I don't know about you girls, but I am pretty sure I see a nub on this pic and that skull couldn't be any more boy..... :)
> 
> I was so nervous, especially because the girl that went before me came out sobbing (not good news) and was whisked away so I was terrified at that point and I just felt so bad for her :cry: But I did get to see the brain (like you girls suggested) and got a few good views of him, but I feel like DH got the better show since he was right in front of the screen!https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/12Weeks.jpg?t=1349973330

So, so happy for you Tawn!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Tawn!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

So exciting Tawn :happydance:
I'm so glad everything went so well!


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Bailey (sorry everyone to bring the mood down again), I can't stop thinking about your poor SIL and BIL... It's so incredibly sad, and no one should ever have to go through that. I know a loss is a loss and we've all lost babies, but there's something just that much more tradgic about a loss that late in a pregnancy. You're right though, it is incredibly rare.

I don't know what to say to help you feel better or to give advice on how to interract with them, but at least they have you for added support and understanding, knowing that you've been through a loss yourself so you're not completely unaware of the feelings they'll have or how devastating it's going to be for them. That's why we're all on here after all isn't it? We share something that's too awful for the rest of the world to understand. She'll probably really appreciate having you to talk to (or not talk to) over the coming months. xx

You're all in my prayers


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBaby: I'm sorry your TTC journey is on hold this cycle. But, I'm glad you are on the right track and will be holding your rainbow, soon. :hugs:

Bailey: I'm sorry to hear what your family is going through. That would be my worst nightmare. Life just isn't fair. All my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs:

Tawn: Beautiful, Beautiful Baby! I'm so glad everything went perfect! This baby is forever! :)


----------



## Wiggler

Hiya!!! Sorry I haven't popped in for ages, how are you all? x x x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mummy2, I am trying to just pray for them and send all my love, and I am trying hard not to think about what is happening to her today.
Yesterday was horrific. The funeral went ok and it was lovely seeing the twins, they are really getting used to me now and arent shy anymore. But after the funeral, MIl asked us all if we wanted to go see SIL and BIL. I didnt know if they would have wanted to see me but everyone was going so I couldnt really say no, it might have looked like I didnt care. So the kids stayed in the car whilst me, df, FIL and our other SIL and BIL went in. It was just awful, all of us cried, I didnt know where to put myself, especially being the newest member of their family. BIL even asked how my baby was, I just wanted to say forget about me thats not important right now, but he told df to promise to use the doppler all the time and look after me. 
Then we went back to MIL and FIL's and they kept drinking, which of course led to more tears. Then MIL just couldnt stop crying, I've never seen them show much emotion before so it was so hard. And df then got all angry and frustrated and decided it was a good idea to go outside in the rain and punch the garage door repeatedly. I have never seen him like that and it scared me a bit, he jsut wouldnt calm down and the look on his face was pure rage. I know a lot of it was due to the alcohol as well as the double blow of his grandma and our niece, but then he started getting all upset about our mc too. He just kept saying that why would God do this to our family, we havent done anything wrong, and getting angrier. Even talking about the hobbit and his mum telling him to look to the future didnt seem to calm him, it was like he forgot all the positive things on our life. Sorry to keep bringing everyone down but I just need to tell someone about how terrible yesterday was and how I cant stop thinking about whats happening to my SIL today. I am also quite scared of how my df reacted last night, I have never seen that side of him before, and I know he's quite a strong bloke and bottles his emotions, thats why he used to box, to release his frustrations. I am just hoping a lot of it was the alcohol causing it but I really dont want to ever see him like that again. i had to beg him not to leave our house at 1am to go for a walk (he could barely stand anyway) and then I had to beg him to get in bed. It was just horrible. 
I am now just trying to be positive and focusing on our baby and hoping that our baby might be a ray of hope for this family, and might give everyone that reason to believe good things do happen too. 

Sorry for the essay I just had to get all that out.

I hope you are all well.

Oh and I forgot to answer you cheryl - yes I had the flu jab too weeks ago, it didnt hurt at first but then my arm was sore for about 3 days. Thankfully I didnt feel ill after it like some people seem to. 

Tawn - so exciting to see your gorgeous BOY lol, and it made me smile on my horrible day yesterday. So so happy for you hun!!!

Wiggler hi there!! Hows your little girl doing?? 

Leinz - hope you and Zoela are well hun!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww bailey I just saw this. I don't know what to say as I don't think anything can make it better but just know that I am thinking of you and your family and I can't stop thinking about your sil, my heart really does go out to them. 

I can understand why you are worried about your df, but I am sure he just feels so helpless and you know our men hate to feel that way. I know you will be there to support each other and your hobbit will be a ray I sunshine for your family. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I just can't imagine what you and your family are going through right now hun.

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey hun I think tawn put it perfectly and your little hobbit will be the happiness everyone needs xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy have you peed on that stick yet? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, and I will stop bumming everyone out now, just needed to vent. Spoke to my MIL and we don't know anymore yet but she made me feel better about df. Plus he keeps saying sorry which I've told him he doesn't have to I was just worried about him. 

Anyways I'm gonna take a nap then make some cheese and mustard scones and some blueberry ones, don't know if they will work coz I'm kinda winging it lol! 

And I think mummy2 is asleep now til about 7pm ish our time mrs d.


----------



## cupcake1981

I will be desperately checking in tonight for her update!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: I'm sorry you and your family had to go through such a nightmarish day. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Mummy: I hope you are sleeping well... And about to update us all.

AFM: All is well... busy... thinking about getting a flu shot myself.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks leinz, I keep randomly bursting into tears about it, I just want to take their pain away!

I debated getting the flu jab coz theres some schools of thought that there has been no research into how safe the swine flu strain in the jab is, but just because research hasnt been done doesnt mean its not safe. And I know there was all the controversy around the MMR vaccine, but that did actually turn out to be one very small scale study that found a link...........so to cut a long and rambling story short, I decided that I'd rather have the jab and risk some uncertainty of the jab, than risk getting swine flu and possible losing my baby due to the illness. But its everyone's personal decision I think.

Hows the house looking leinz?


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Bailey, I wish I could take away your pain and thiers too. Life is just so cruel. :hugs:

I don't know about the flu jab... I don't like the idea. But, I'm wondering if you get it... Does your baby have some immunity after birth also? Thoughts I need to look into before I decide, yet.

As with the house. Our closing date got extended... So, just packing up this house and waiting on the seller to get our property lines drawn. Always something. We are still shooting for Dec. 1 move in. But, our roof may be patched and done in the Spring instead of now. It's getting late in the year and who knows with the weather.


----------



## baileybubs

Eek its always such an issue moving house isnt it? Why cant it be easy lol!! 
Yeah I;d say definately do some research into the jab first, I was quite annoyed at the way my MW told me that I HAD to get it, it was imperative blah blah blah rather than her saying it was her recommendation but giving me more info, it did make me feel a little patronised, like I couldnt look at the information myself and make an informed decision by myself, that clearly I needed to be told that I MUST have it, no questions asked lol!! Saying that the same MW kept banging on about how smoking in pregnancy is bad and shouldnt be done etc etc, which of course I know and had told her that I hadnt smoked since January, but she was talking to me like a teenager who had just been caught smoking by their mum lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I can get on bnb at home again :happydance: 

Leinz 1st December will be good give you time to get settled before Christmas x

Bailey how did your baking go? x

Come on mummy wake up and poas x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - check fb, she has POAS!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I put pics of my scones on fb too, my blueberry ones (with fresh blueberries in) turned out a bit cakey, which my sweet ones always tend to lol!! Too much butter and sugar and not enough flour methinks. But still lovely! The cheese and mustard ones are gorgeous too and more like scones lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey I'm now running up the stairs to the pc for fb x

Mmm your scones sound scrummy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe no worries mrs d! And they are yum, I have also bought some fresh cream so I can whip it up and have jam and cream on the blueberry ones yuuuuuummmmmm!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey you ever made buttermilk scones? Try it, they are so light! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm I think I'm going to have to make some over the weekend x

Cupcake do you just exchange the milk for buttermilk? x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh no never tried them cupcake, same question as mrs d!


----------



## aidensmom81

I mc on 08/08/12 (5 weeks along) after that I did not get AF til 34 days later, my periods normally were every 27-28 days like clock work and would last maybe 6 days. So now my last AF was on Sept 12, and I am due to have a visit on 10/16 :af: which I really hope that she does not show I would not mind if I got a :bfp:. I had assumed that my schedule would go back to every 27-28 days but apparently that is not the case or I would of had a visit by now... so before I came to that realization I got a :bfn: so I have the app 'my days' on my phone and apparently we had :sex: on good fertile days just hopeful that someone sprinkled some :dust: on me so I can get a :bfp: I should mention that yesterday while I was out with my son I felt like I needed to excuse myself to the nearest restroom asap, and when I went in I saw on my underwear (sorry for tmi) what looked like white milky substance, and when I wiped (again sorry tmi) it was clear (on white tp of course) so to rule out anything when I got home I took a ovulation test just to make sure my dates weren't totally off and I was NOT ovulating and of course I took a test this morning (one day after) and got a :bfn: I assumed that it would come back positive.... help!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aidensmom81

Sorry if anyone gets offended by the pic, I just have no idea what it is... I want to think it was implantation (leukorrhea) but I don't want to get my hopes up....


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi aidensmom, welcome to what has been a very lucky thread, I hope it is for you too. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope the witch stays away and you get your bfp x

What are we looking at in the pic??? Is it your underwear??


----------



## aidensmom81

Yes I figured if I had to go to dr about this he may need a visual


----------



## MrsDuck

Aidensmom it just looks like a blob of cm to me, did it smell? if so it could be an infection otherwise it doesn't look to me like anything to worry about. Lots of ladies on here got increased (blobs) of cm just before getting their bfp so your bfp might be just around the corner. Keep us posted x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi aidensmom, sorry for your loss, I agree with mrs d, it looks like a blob of cm to me. Unless it smells unusual I would say its nothing to worry about, but I am one of the ladies who did get that not long before my BFP so fx'd for you!!

Mrs d - what you up to today? I think I'm gonna look what ingredients I have in my cupboard and do some more baking lol!! I'm currently watching X factor USA, it makes me laugh so much lol!!

How is everyone else today?

Cheryl hows it all going now you have had your scan? I hope the ms has subsided a bit more!

Ttc - how is everything?

Maryanne - have you heard any more about Joshua's results?

All you other ladies I am not forgetting you but I'm sure I've spoke to you all on fb too!!


----------



## MrsDuck

mmm more baking that sound good to me. 

I'm currently helping hubby fit a new garage door, or actually trying to stay out of the way while he fits it, but he keeps calling me to help then I'm in the way so he says 'thanks, thats all the help I need' so I leave him to it then he calls me again :dohh:


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies :wave:

So most of you already got an update at 6:36am my time! But we got confirmation on a clear blue this morning of the impending arrival of our rainbow :happydance:

I'm so happy, but it's still feeling really surreal!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news mummy :happydance: :dance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/


----------



## thurl30

:yipee: Congratulations mummy :yipee:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay mummy2!!!!! Love sharing this happiness with all you ladies!! It reminds me that its not all bad, we will all be ok in the end!


----------



## aidensmom81

Hi ladies thank you for the replies. There was no smell to it, I have noticed that it is still happening but not as much. I did not have this when I was pregnant with my son. Hopefully I won't get a visit from AF on the 16th. Does anyone know why cm happens?


----------



## baileybubs

During ovulation it's to keep the sperm safe, but when you first get pregnant I'm not sure why, I think it's something to do with your cervix preparing for pregnancy. Don't quote me on it! But I do know a lot of women do get increased cm in early pregnancy.


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy congrats Hun I'm so so happy for u Hun...xxxx

Bailey I was so sick yest but feeling good today got my midwife on the 25th oct I'm telling everyone now :)


----------



## aidensmom81

After I realized that my visitor was most likely going to be delayed due to the mc I had in August I had taken a couple of the $0.88 test that Walmart not realizing that they are not really that sensitive and the first response test for early detection works best after missed period unless you have a cycle every 28 days, I just hate the waiting part.... I can't think of any reason why I would have cm like that I am not ovulating and I do not have a infection.


----------



## Tawn

Aidensmom cm is totally natural and VERY healthy for women. It is your bodies way of cleaning itself and keeping infections and bad bacteria out so as long as it isn't green, grey or look like cottage cheese and it doesn't smell don't worry about it at all!

And that is why women have more cm in pregnancy, because it is even more important that your body protects itself from infection. So hopefully it is a good sign that a bfp is coming for you!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it's a good sign aidensmom, I've got my fingers crossed for the bfp for you x

Cheryl your midwife appnt is the same day as my thyroid Drs appoint, lets hope we both get good news xx

I love your ticker thurl, well done on your 8lb loss xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah thanks for the info Tawn, as always you know everything lol!! How are you doing today?

Mrs d - did he manage to finish the garage door without too much help from you lol!

Ooh cheryl how exciting telling everyone!!!! Yay!!


----------



## MrsDuck

bailey - our mate came around bored and eager to help so I left them to it, they went to the dump to get rid of the old one too, fantastic timing, all I had to do was make them a drink and a sandwich....result!


----------



## baileybubs

Nice one mrs d lol!!


----------



## aidensmom81

Thank you mrs duck :) I am trying to remain cautiously optimistic if I don't get a visit from AF on the 16th I will test and go from there :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you aidensmom x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've done so much :iron: today that the windows steamed up and I am sweating buckets, that will teach me for leaving it so long :( I'm knackered now!


----------



## aidensmom81

thank you :) hope it turns into a :bfp: :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d I'm sure it will be good news Hun. Bailey wow 15 wks. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cheryl I either want to hear that my treatment is going to happen very quickly or that it is safe for me to put it off for a couple of years and bubba can happen first, but we shall see xx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs D, I'm really going for it now I'm fed up of the extra pounds :) Hope all goes ok with your appointment xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well done thurl! Keep going girl you can do it hun!

Cheryl - yeah 15 weeks already can you believe it?! You know how people say the 2nd tri flies by well I was like "yeah sure" but just to think it doesnt seem yesterday that I was saying "1 more sleep!!" and now its nearly 4 weeks later!!! Where have those 4 weeks gone?!

Mrs d - I dont even bother ironing things til I need them lol, I am rubbish at ironing! That will need to change soon, not having my kids in creased school uniforms lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's flying by bailey you'll be having your gender scan soon x

I don't get up early enough to iron something before I go to work I'd rather the extra time in bed!

Any news on your sil? x


----------



## baileybubs

She's still not got there yet :cry: they keep giving her tablets and stuff to induce but its taking a long time. She's still in hospital so I am hoping that they are just giving her loads of painkillers and stuff so she can try and sleep. 

I am lucky with my job coz I dont need to be smart lol! And I leave df to iron his own chef whites hehe!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun that's just dragging it out even more I hope it all happens soon for her xx

I leave hubby iron his own shirts too :) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh poor girl :(. As if it's not horrendous enough to have to go through a prolonged labour to :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what a poor lady my heart goes out to her x


----------



## baileybubs

I know I just cant believe its taking so long for them, I keep asking for updates on her and its pretty much the same every time. I cant even think about it for too long coz I just start to cry thinking what she's going through. My BIL is just broken too, crying his heart out when we saw him and yet he still asked how I was doing bless him.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless him x


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies :wave: 

I hope you are all having a lovely lazy Sunday x

My body seems to be having a wobbly this month, after a few months of a 33 day cycle last month was a 31 day cycle and today the witch seems to have paid me a visit at cd 26, I'm putting it down to my meds and the cold and flu meds on top but a week early is poo xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d!

I am having a nice relaxing Sunday, got my washing on, walked Bailey, and been over to see my in laws and df's uncle and auntie who are over visiting and now have planned to go over and watch Stricly with AIL later lol, whilst MIL is at bingo with GIL and FIL is at the club with UIL (did you get all that lol!!)
So I need to watch Strictly on catch up coz I forgot to record it!

Its amazing what medication and illness can do to our cycles isnt it mrs d?? Have you been trying to track when you O'd so you have an idea once you start ttc again?
Not long now til your appointment!!


----------



## thurl30

Bailey you lost me, but have a great time :haha:

Mrs D sorry to hear about your cycles, the smallest thing can effect our cycles and it wasn't long ago I had an 18 day one, it's a nightmare! Really hope it settles down soon, I'm sure it will :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies havent been on bnb as much lately been trying to not think about ttc too much n so staying off it mostly but BIG CONGRATULATIONS Mummy_2 and H&H 9 month 

Cheryl so pleased your scan went x

Tawn so pleased your scan went well aswell lovely pics both of you x

Mrsd not long till hospital appointment hope it goes well and i am having a lazy sunday x

Cath fxd for a bfp this month x

Bailey no new appointment as yet and havent heard nothing from them mite have to chase it up this week and so sad about the family loss :hugs: for your family x

Fletch hope you get a suprise not trying bfp soon x

Thurl :hi: x

Ttcbaby hope the op goes ok and your tubes get nice and clear to conceive a lovely sticky bubba x

Amyb, leinz, poppy, cupcake, wiggler, cant remember anyone else but if i forgot u i apologise ,hope yous are all well cant remember who said what either but :hi: every1 x

afm , am on 3dpo today after ov thursday i got a peak on the cbfm on cd 15 which is unusual and suprised me and only had 3 previous days of high but had been bd every 2days or so and think bd like cd6, 9, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, and 17 twice lol, wasnt expecting to that much and suprised oh managed but if nothing else can`t say we didnt try hard this cycle ,did back up the cbfm coz thought it was playing up ,with opks and they were the most positive i have ever done not used them except since cd15 when they arrived in post so was lucky they came that day ,but they are starting to fade now don`t think oh ill be wanting to bd tonight but think thats ok anyway mite try n get him to 2moro nite maybe as i read somewhere the other day that its thought that :spermy: mite actually assist in implantation so think no harm trying maybe , anyways hope the luck continues with more bfps this month good luck every1 and :dust: x


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey you lost me too lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I went to the shops with my mum got some leggings and got my nails done :)


----------



## thurl30

Good luck Maryanne :hugs: definately sounds like you got it covered :haha: x


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I got you bailey, it sounds like you are overdosing in in-laws haha xx

Nice to see you back maryanne, sorry you still haven't had Joshua's results it must be hard waiting xx
It sounds like you and hubby have had an action packed cycle and have covered all bases x

Hi thurl our crazy bodies, I knew I was going to have a short cycle coz the ewcm started about cd10 and lots of it, so I must have od cd 12! damn meds x
Thurl are you in the tww now? x

Cheryl leggings and nails done I like it, go on spoil yourself you deserve it after all the ms x

I have been for a lovely beach walk with hubby then a little tipple in the pub before returning home for dinner x


----------



## maryanne67

thanks thurl lol and mrsd sounds like youve had a good day x


----------



## thurl30

No I haven't O'd yet, I agree damn cycles I'm on CD21 and still no O!!!! :dohh:


----------



## CherylC3

Sounds lovely mrs d. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Maryanne hope u get ur BFP soon Hun...xxx

Thurl hope o isn't too far away for u Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare thurl :( I hope o shows soon x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks ladies :flower: I have this same thing every cycle, it's so tiring! It's results day tomorrow, I'm starting to feel really apprehensive, I don't have a very good feeling to be honest :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you that it's good news tomorrow thurl, or if there is an issue that it is easily sorted xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs D, my appt is at 6.45pm so I have to wait all day :dohh: It's my mother in-laws birthday tomorrow so I'm heading round to see her straight after for an evening with the family so that will keep me going :) Hope you had a good weekend x


----------



## aidensmom81

Hi everyone I took a first signal test this morning so I didn't pay much attention to it I saw one line so I figured it was negative when I went back in the restroom it was positive the line wasn't as dark but there was 2 lines for sure. So I took a first response test an it came back negative so I guess it was a evaporation line :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Thurl good luck at the docs hun, update us when you have news xxxx

Aidensmom is AF due yet? I had a neg test the day b4 AF was due and I'm now 7 weeks preg, sometimes it takes a couple of days to show x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I'm a blueberry today!


----------



## AmyB1978

Thurl, good luck at the doctors today... hope it goes well and that you get some answers.

Aidensmom, maybe an evap if it didn't show up in time? Perhaps you should wait another day or two and if AF doesn't come test again? Good luck!

Cupcake, Yay for being a blueberry! I remember how excited I was that week, not sure why that week in particular, I think cause I love blueberries! 

We have our 20 week scan in 7 hours... I am excited and terrified... especially since the 20 week is the most, or at least one of (not sure since I get more done than usual) the most, detailed scans and where they most often find problems... not even so much problems with the pregnancy but with the baby that might cause issues at birth/through life. Hoping all is well... at least we get to see her again and confirm that she is, indeed, Emily once more!

AFM- I miss you ladies, I largely lurk here now... to keep up with all of you and how you are, just haven't been posting as much.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy everything will be just perfect Hun. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck with the scan Amy xxxx


----------



## aidensmom81

AF is due tomorrow. Took a test this morning and came back negative :( I made appointment with dr to get a test there for Wednesday so guess I will know then unless AF shows up tomorrow....


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl good luck for today, let us know how it went when you can x

Amy I'm sure all will be fine, it will be great to see Emily wriggling around again and we want to see pics xx

Aidensmom I hope tomorrows test is positive x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake yay for being a blueberry x


----------



## aidensmom81

Me too but I'm not going to get my hopes up as hard as that is. I am goin to ask the dr if there is in fact a reliable early result test rather than going to hospital.... Unfortunately I have health issues that I have to take into account which is why I need to find out ASAP so I can make appts with specialists etc.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aidensmom are you in the uk? Please let us know what the dr says x


----------



## aidensmom81

No I am Florida, USA. I have appointment Wednesday 10am.


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for the luck, ladies! 

Our scan went really well. They got a good glimpse of everything but her heart (she was being stubborn and keeping her ribs in the way) but were able to see that from the last scan and they said she looks perfect. She is right at 50% for growth, which they couldn't be happier with! I am soooo relieved and happy!!

Oh, and she is most definitely a girl, we saw a very distinct 3 lines in her potty shot this time!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Emily 20 weeks face.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9









Emily 20 weeks girl.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9









Emily 20 weeks feet.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats amazing Hun. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Amy so pleased for you x


----------



## baileybubs

Yay amy thats awesome...can I just double check what the 2nd pic is of, what angle it is?
And you got so many pics!!! My scan they would only give me one photo (they did accidentally print another one so I got two but both same angle) and it cost me £4!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy they are fantastic congratulations you must be over the moon xx

Bailey the second pic is the potty shot (isn't it?) x

Aidensmom I hope all goes well x


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I thought mrs d, was just checking lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

x


----------



## AmyB1978

2nd shot is, indeed, the potty shot! Three very very distinct girl lines!


----------



## MrsDuck

They are brilliant pics, I love her feet shot x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thurl how did your results go hun? x


----------



## thurl30

Amy congrats on your scan, the pics are fabulous :) x

Mrs D I have been diagnosed with PCOS, and she also said I have a tilted womb. She said my ovaries are ok though, and aren't enlarged so with weight loss she thinks I would be ok, she said I did ovulate last cycle which is great news, so she isn't going to give me any meds to help with ovulation because she thinks the reason mine is so delayed is because of my weight, so that's it now I just need to crack on with healthy eating and exercise :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's really good news thurl, I'm so pleased that its nothing serious and you are already doing fantastically well with your healthy lifestyle, so you'll be in tip top condition for a bubba in no time xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs D :) x


----------



## aidensmom81

Still no AF and she was due today.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh Aidensmom could it be a bfp? Have you tested again? x


----------



## aidensmom81

No I haven't tested any since the other day I was thinking of waiting til tomorrow's drs appointment rather than spend anymore $$ on tests. The $0.88 are hard to find at Walmart ugh yeah so now I wait.... Oh an the same thing happened with another first signal test it was negative then positive so idk but the first response stayed negative....


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck for the drs appointment tomorrow let us know how it goes x


----------



## aidensmom81

I will :)


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Check out my ticker :happydance: :happydance:

Aidensmom good luck for your appointment tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Well done Thurl! Almost a stone x


----------



## thurl30

Thanks cupcake, 4lbs to go :) How are you feeling hun? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Im doing ok hun, not felt too bad really. Still very worried about mmc tho and not quite got the PMA yet!


----------



## Tawn

OMG thurl that is amazing! WELL DONE! I bet O comes nice and easy for you this cycle!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoohoo :happydance: that's fantastic thurl xx


----------



## maryanne67

:hi: Aidensmom sorry i missed you i had posted before seeing you on here then was too tired to go back n post again but fxd you get a late bfp good luck x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

So weird knowing i'm ovulating today or tomorrow and knowing we can't BD...sort of frustrating. We are having to do everything the complete opposite that we've been doing the last 9 months and that's NOT do it during this fertile week this month or next...ugh! Driving me crazy! Still waiting on doc to call back with pathology results on the polyps and to get my appointment in the books for my next D&C to remove the polyps. But in the meantime, I'm trying to relax and just chill a little and get my fitness on! I'm just hoping we can start trying again by December. FX'd!!! Love ya'll and hope everyone's well! I'll go back through and catch up soon. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies, how is everyone?

Its my last day off today (boo) so I had a major lie in lol!! I refused to let my noisy df wake me up when he got up lol, I did my best just to ignore him and I must have needed the sleep!

Thurl - well done hun thats amazing!! 

Aidnesmom - any sign of AF or a BFP hun?

Ttc - it must feel so weird not tajing advantage of being fertile eek!

Everyone else how are you ladies?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc it's hard knowing you are ovulating and not being able to try, I hope your appointment isn't too far away x

Bailey boo for your last day off x

Aidensmom any news? x


----------



## aidensmom81

Went to dr today and as I figured got a BFN they took some blood to also check my hormones they want me to get full ultrasound just to see if there is any reason why my period took a vacation so now within 48 hours should have results of blood work. Thanks for the positive thoughts I really appreciate it :)

-Felicia


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a shame Aidensmom I had everything crossed for a bfp for you, I hope your bloods come back with some answers. I hope November is your month x


----------



## aidensmom81

Thank you :) me too everything happens for a reason


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope you get some answers from the blood work, that sucks. Sometimes the witch likes to fool us!! 

Well I have to say although its my last day off in a way I am glad to be back tomorrow. I'm getting a little bored if I'm completely honest, there's only so many episodes of come dine with me you can watch lol!! I'm kinda feeling a bit frustrated, like I need something to do. Just wish I actually like my job lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you are a glutten for punishment haha. It will be a different story once you pass your driving test and you can go out and about, you won't miss working then xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know, it was only a couple of weeks ago I was saying I want to go on mat leave early coz I hate my job so much and yet now I'm saying I'm glad to go back so I have something to do lol!! 
You just can't win with me lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

You know I've not seen or heard from Shellie on here in ages!!! Hope you are ok Shellie!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Mummy_2_One said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> So most of you already got an update at 6:36am my time! But we got confirmation on a clear blue this morning of the impending arrival of our rainbow :happydance:
> 
> I'm so happy, but it's still feeling really surreal!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Thanks for the luck, ladies!
> 
> Our scan went really well. They got a good glimpse of everything but her heart (she was being stubborn and keeping her ribs in the way) but were able to see that from the last scan and they said she looks perfect. She is right at 50% for growth, which they couldn't be happier with! I am soooo relieved and happy!!
> 
> Oh, and she is most definitely a girl, we saw a very distinct 3 lines in her potty shot this time!
> 
> :happydance:

Yay, so happy for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thurl30 said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Check out my ticker :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Aidensmom good luck for your appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Yay, good job Thurl!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hello ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Its my last day off today (boo) so I had a major lie in lol!! I refused to let my noisy df wake me up when he got up lol, I did my best just to ignore him and I must have needed the sleep!
> 
> Thurl - well done hun thats amazing!!
> 
> Aidnesmom - any sign of AF or a BFP hun?
> 
> Ttc - it must feel so weird not tajing advantage of being fertile eek!
> 
> Everyone else how are you ladies?

it does feel weird...SO weird...


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Gee, it's so quiet in here!

Mrs D, just realised your appt is only just over a week away now :happydance: Have you been tracking your cycles in case they give you the go-ahead to ttc prior to treatment?


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies,

I've caught up on the last 40 pages in here. :) It'd been awhile since I've stopped in. 

Cheryl: Are you in the FB group? I can't wait to find out what you are having. I'm no good at prediction, but maybe Poppy is on to something with :blue:. :) Happy 2nd Trimester and how exciting that you can finally tell everyone! 

Duck: 1 week, I know I've probably said it a hundred times... But, I hope they tell you that you can TTC. :hugs: How wonderful... would it be? A super FAST rainbow BFP! :)

Amy: Congratulations on Team :pink:! Thats a definite potty shot! Beautiful Baby.

TTCBaby: Come on Mid November! You are getting closer to that forever BFP! :hugs:

Tawn: You know girl... I'm loving your forever BFP! I can't wait for your gender scan. It's so exciting! :)

Aidensmommy: I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you get good news from the Doctor. :hugs:

Cupcake: Yay, for being a blueberry! Out of the seeds. :)

Mummy_2_2: Loving your BFP! Just wonderful! I can't wait to see scan pictures! :)

MaryAnne: I hope you are about to update us all with your BFP! :)

Cath: Can't wait for what comes first your Rainbow BFP or your engagement party! :)

Thurl: Come on Ovulation! Loving the new ticker... Nice! :)

Fletch: Now that you aren't TTC, what have you been up to?

Missed anyone... I'm loving all of the BFP's in here! And can't wait until all of us to the very last one gets our forever babies. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It is soo quiet, hellllloooooo is there anyone out there?

Thanks mummy and leinz yup only a week away, we have more or less decided that unless my treatment is imminent then bugger it I'm going to try for a baby and see what happens x

I seem to be quite good at reading my body recently and have been getting g lots of ewcm and pains then 14 days later bam the witch so lets hope that continues for ttcing x

How is everyone doing and maryanne nice to see you back xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Yay! Sounds like TTC is almost here! Eeeek! So exciting! What CD are you on? Will you be about to O right after your appointment? It's time to make your rainbow! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I'm cd 3 now so will be getting close to o by my appointment next Thursday so if I get the good to go its full steam ahead x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh mrs d that sounds good! Glad you have made a decision about going for it hun! Only 7 more sleeps yay, or is it 6 more sleeps?

I keep bobbing on here but its always so quiet lol, its so hard to have a conversation now! Hope everyone is well though!

Cheryl how is everything not heard from you for a while?

Maryanne how are keeping?

Ttc - hows it going wtt?

Aidensmom - did AF show?? BFP??

Everyone else how are you all?? I also chat on the fb group so if I have missed you from here its coz I have seen you on the fb group

Shellie where are you???

AFM - 16 week MW appt today, blood pressure excellent, baby's hb perfect 140bpm and apparently I'm not anemic, also got the number of a preggo physio to see about my backache yay!!


----------



## wonder83

hey baileybubs, leinzlove, poppy84... nice to catch up with you after such a long time. i'm lovewithin, if you remember me from the m/c forum... i've deleted the account because at a certain point it became too much for me, hoping, waiting, are we ready emotionally or not...

...but now i'm back... and it is great to see your little rainbows are growing so nicely!

here, after quite some stormy weather, we're finally back to ttc our 1st... 1st cycle ttc, af due over the weekend, so keep your fingers crossed please!

hugs to everyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad your mw appointment went so well and I can't believe you are an avocado already! xx

Hi wonder :wave: welcome back to the ttc journey, I hope to see your bfp soon x


----------



## AP

wonder83 said:


> hey baileybubs, leinzlove, poppy84... nice to catch up with you after such a long time. i'm lovewithin, if you remember me from the m/c forum... i've deleted the account because at a certain point it became too much for me, hoping, waiting, are we ready emotionally or not...

You need to use the Contact Us link at the bottom to reinstate your original account as per the forum rules.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi everyone who is not on the FB group - hope you are all well xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cath :wave:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my god our lucky thread is very quiet these days.... I'm going just plodding along got the mw on thurs and thts about it...xx

Bailey glad ur mw appointment went well, hey cath and mrs d hope u girls are well. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl glad you are well, fingers crossed we both get good news at our hospital appointments on Thursday what time is yours? Mine is at 4pm x


----------



## fletch_W

i could have sworn i posted earlier but its gone now? 

cheryl cant wait to hear about your mw appt. is it another scan or just a routine check up?

mrs d is this the appt to find out if you can ttc again or not? if you get the go ahead are you trying straight away? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it's 2 o'clock think its just to hear the hb...cx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's my appointment where I hopefully find out when my treatment is going to be, if it isn't imminent then I'm asking if it's safe to leave it a couple of years and have baby first so yup I could be back to ttc by this time next week xx


----------



## fletch_W

thats so exciting!! its hard to keep up on facebook cos of all the posts and comments to read through lol. think i might have to keep up on here more xx


----------



## Tawn

Oooh hearing the heartbeat will be amazing Cheryl! I have that appt on the 31st (but I heard from my MW it is another long one, a second booking in kind of and should take an hour?)

MrsD I am so excited for your appt on Thursday and that you might be O'ing right after!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Isnt it strange how different all our midwife care is?? I had one MW appt to refer for my scan, then my booking in appt, then I had my scan and directly after the scan I saw a MW to be weighed etc and that was it until 16 week when I saw my MW for just 5 mins lol so she could check hb and my bp. And now I have another 4 weeks til my scan and then another 4 weeks for another hb and bp check lol!

Yay for going to hear the hb cheryl!! Its such a lovely sound!! 

Fletch I find it easier keeping up on fb coz each conversation is seperate lol, but then again its been so quiet on here these days lol!! Hows the healthy eating hun, you still loving that zumba?

Mrs d - ooooh I cant wait to find out whats said at your appt!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I like it on here coz you just have to read from the last post and I tend to bnb on my phone and fb on the pc xx

Oooh fletch I see that you are temping xx

You girlies are progressing sooo quickly bubbas will be here before we know it xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know its scary lol, I actually thought about labour the other day and through all this excitement I forgot I actually have to give birth haha!!!

Ooooh look what my mum got my df for his birthday

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_0871.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's sooo cute what did your df say? xx


----------



## baileybubs

He's not got it yet my mum has only sent me a photo of it, cant wait to see what he says, I'm dying to show him the pic but I wont lol!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: 5 Days... Eeeeek! I can't wait! :)

Cheryl: Yay for MW. :)


----------



## fletch_W

Yeah im doing it to see if i actually do ovulate cos i want to be tested for pcos after christmas. Cos my last 2 periods have been early and not on the dot so im worrying. It could be due to my exercising but dont wanna risk leaving it alone xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I bet it's coz of your healthy lifestyle, your body is like WTF gimme chocolate haha xx

Will you go to the dr and ask to be tested? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

My body would go into shock if I started a healthy lifestyle, I can't go a day without something sweet! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well I think I'm over my ms today I've had a large fry up and I've just had a Indian yummy so glad I can eat :)


----------



## MrsDuck

:happydance: :dance::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/:holly: I bet you are over the moon about that, time to put on some of the pounds that you must have lost lately xx


----------



## aidensmom81

Still no AF 4 days past now.... Ugh what gives :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't tend to BNB on my phone. But, I can FB. :) 

Bailey: Yeah, every Dr. & MW is so different. Via my Dr. I had 9w scan, then 20w. Since 9w I've went to the Dr. every 4 weeks to check weight, BP, urine and listen to HB. I now start going every 2 weeks. I don't think I'll have another scan unless theres complications. The Dr. now measures my belly.

I do have my private scan coming up... 11 days and I can't wait!

AidensMom: I hope you get answers soon. :hugs: Maybe you ovulated later?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks mrs d it's great to feel good again :) not long now till ur appointment Hun xxx

Aidensmum hope ur cycles regulate Hun. X

Aw Leinzlove I can't wait till my next scan I've got 5 wks to wait. :(


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl so glad your ms has finally passed! Now you can enjoy being pg and eat finally! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aidensmom what a bummer I hope she shows soon so that you can get onto your next cycle and catch that eggy xxx

Cheryl I hope the ms continues to stay away xx

Tawn you're a lemon already! xx

Hi everyone :wave: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies was in town got some lunch hubby was laughing cos I got the large chicken burger with bacon on it with chips and onion rings ate the lot then got a waffle and ice cream for dessert he was sitting with his little pasta dish lol I'm defo eating like a pig and its always greasy fattening stuff I want lol.

Hope you are al having a nice weekend..xxx

Tawn are u showing yet? I've only got a tiny wee bump tht no one else can notice. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

I think I got a little bump around 15/16 weeks

All I want to eat is chocolate!
I ate a whole box of maltesers last night in about 10 mins. They were good!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I love it :happydance: I'm glad you are enjoying pigging out after the ms you've had xxx

Poppy I love maltesers but I have to nibble each one to eat off the chocolate first, then suck the honeybomb mmm xx

I think you all need to post some bump pics x


----------



## Poppy84

MrsDuck said:


> Cheryl I love it :happydance: I'm glad you are enjoying pigging out after the ms you've had xxx
> 
> Poppy I love maltesers but I have to nibble each one to eat off the chocolate first, then suck the honeybomb mmm xx
> 
> I think you all need to post some bump pics x

Hehe I also bite the chocolate off first. I was so greedy though, I just did it super fast


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I love malteasers poppy but mrs d I'm too greedy to nibble off the chocolate lol do u do tht with kit Kats too??xx

Il try and get on the laptop to post a pic of my bloat lol. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup kitkats, twix, milyway in fact just about everything, my huby goes mad at me xx

ooooh yay belly pics xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

How are you all today?

Yay cheryl for no ms!!! I hope you are enjoying every bite!! And I have a really noticeable bump now, I think that coz I am only tiny (only height wise lol) my torso is so small that everything is showing quite soon. And I know its not bloat now coz its constant and still sticks out when I lie down lol!!

Mrs d - only 4 days!!! Bet you cant wait!!

Poppy - I went mad for chocolate in first tri but its not as bad now, although my df does keep buying chocolate that he knows I dont like so I dont steal it lol!!

Aidesnmom - I hope AF shows soon hun, or maybe a delayed BFP!! When was the last time you tested?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey :wave: yup only 4 days to go yay x


----------



## baileybubs

Bet you just cant wait mrs d, I cant believe its finally almost here!! Do you know what news you would prefer to hear?


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Fletch I bet it's coz of your healthy lifestyle, your body is like WTF gimme chocolate haha xx
> 
> Will you go to the dr and ask to be tested? xx
> 
> My body would go into shock if I started a healthy lifestyle, I can't go a day without something sweet! x

yeah im gonna wait til jan and see what happens. iv been tested before but it was almost a year and half ago. haha im not a sweet fan so id rather have a burger. probably why im so fat lol x


aidensmom81 said:


> Still no AF 4 days past now.... Ugh what gives :(

:hi: Aidens mum, dont think weve crossed paths yet, im gonna have a look back over the last few pages and catch up so will say a proper hi in a little while. :hugs:


CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies was in town got some lunch hubby was laughing cos I got the large chicken burger with bacon on it with chips and onion rings ate the lot then got a waffle and ice cream for dessert he was sitting with his little pasta dish lol I'm defo eating like a pig and its always greasy fattening stuff I want lol.
> 
> Hope you are al having a nice weekend..xxx
> 
> Tawn are u showing yet? I've only got a tiny wee bump tht no one else can notice. Xxx

ahahahahaha!!!! :rofl: that made me proper laugh at your hubby with his pasta! so happy to hear your ms has gone. excited to see your bump pic!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Bet you just cant wait mrs d, I cant believe its finally almost here!! Do you know what news you would prefer to hear?

I don't know????? I would like the treatment first ideally, but the thought of having to wait up to another year before ttc (I'll be almost 34!!!) I think I want to hear that the risk would be so minimal for me to wait a couple of years that I can start ttc and have a baby first, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi fletch how are you and hows the zumba? xx


----------



## fletch_W

hey mrs d! im fine thanks how are you? zumba is great. i found a channel on sky that has fitness videos on all day long. think its channel 282. so i recorded some zumba and some other stuff to do when i cant get to the gym. 

:hi: aidens mum, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: you came to the right place although we are all a bit nuts haha. how many days are you late for af? my cycles went from 28 days to 31 days after mc. i had a natural mc at 6+5 and my first af came at 34 days. have you tested today? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great idea and it doesn't cost anything :thumbup: xx


----------



## fletch_W

yep :) theyre only 30 mins long too so thats a bonus cc


----------



## maryanne67

:h: everyone

Mrsd would love for you to get the thumbs up to ttc at your appointment you so deserve it after all you have beeb through lately. Hows your neck now and hows work been think you said there were some new workers before you returned if appointment doesnt go your way then the time will fly ans you are still plenty young enough to ttc but keeping my fxd for you this week x

Fletch good on you with the weight loss and zumba the tv recording is a good idea too. A friend of mine has a friend wgo has just been on a diet using diet drops she lost 24lba in 28 days my friend is now on it and last i heard she lost 8lbs in 8 days abd is still going but more importantly my friends friend got on fb and got chatting to a lady thru using the diet drops who also lost 30lbs on the diet now she had been ttc 8 years without success she had 2 nhs failed ivfs then a private failed ivf the en she was told to lose some weight and would be allowed another free nhs ivf cycle however she lost the 30lbs and naturally fell pregnant and has just hD her healthy baby the diet is called the secret diet drops diet the website is called secretdietdrops.co.uk they cost £38.50 for a months supply and i must say for my friend only being on this diet 1 week i could really see the diffrence on her just a thought for you am gonna give it a go if i keep getting af but good to see you on here good luck x

Cheryl its good your able to keep your food down now wont be long before you have a lovely baby bump x

Baileybubs 16 weeks already your bubz will be here before we know iit x

Aidensmom i dont know whats going on for you hun but i hope either you gret bfp soon or af turns up so you can move on to the next cycle good luck x

leinz how many weeks along on you hun x

everyone else hi n hope your all well its been very quiet in here lately afm im on 10dpo expecting af tuesday even tho will only be cd26 but because i had a 28 day cycle last month and had ov 2 days earlier this cycle with going with an 11 day lp expect af on tuesday or better still not at all well i can dream lol 

good luck girls and :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks maryanne, my neck is quite good now, no more pain, just got to wait for the scar to fade. Work is good as the new worker didn't last.

I've got my fingers crossed for you that the witch doesn't show for another 9 months xx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks mrsd and that worker was short lived then and its good youve got no pain now x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah he didn't fit in from the start.

I just googled those diet drops, they are a bit scary but seem to give impressive results x


----------



## maryanne67

Yep mrsd did u look athe diet ahhet you get with it but apparently its the drops that stop u feeling hungry my friend is really praising them up she says she hasnt fealt hungry at all altho the diet sheets looks abit foodless lol i would miss milk in tea and sugar lol but sounds ideal if you want to lose quite a few lbs


----------



## aidensmom81

Me to but not too soon me an the hubby are sneaking away Saturday to stay on the beach so hopefully she will stay away til we get back....


----------



## Leinzlove

Aidensmom: I'm hoping the :witch: has a great reason for staying away longer than your beach trip.... All for the wonderful of baby reasons. :)

Cheryl: Oh, chicken and bacon sounds wonderful... Yummy! 

Poppy: I have this thing for peanut butter cups... But Chocolate is amazing!

Duck: Bump pic in here soon. However, I don't feel bumpy. More so fat.

Maryanne: I hit 27 weeks yesterday. I'm hoping you are about to update us all with your BFP!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Been keeping up on the FB group so not been on here much. Hope everyone is ok!

Cheryl so glad your ms is gone and you can eat again, I bet you lost weight in your first tri rather than gained!

We def need some bump pics on here I think! I have a little podge that appears in the evenings but it's all bloat!

Maryanne hope to see your bfp soon.

Aidensmom I had a 6 week cycle followed by a heavy period with no bfp back in March....sometimes our bodies are cruel to us!

Shellie are you ok hun? Where did you go?

Ttc when do you get hospital results back?

AFM I am a raspberry today! Have a private scan next Monday which I am so nervous of but I feel rough as a badgers a** these days so I'm hoping this means good things!

C x


----------



## Tawn

MrsD only 3 more days! Gosh, I can't help hoping that you get to ttc again hun.... but having your appt VERY soon so you don't have to wait would be good too! Make sure to update us!

Fletch, great job keeping up with your healthy routine hun! Are you sleeping better nowadays?

Maryanne, I hope the witch is a no show hun!!!! Have you chased up your appt for Joshua's results? :hugs: I hope you get some comfort there soon hun.

Cheryl, I love that you are making up for lost time on the food front!!!! I don;t think I am really showing yet, I have a flabby tummy though so that might be why!? :haha: I did get a doppler though and have listened to bub's heartbeat every day now :cloud9: I recorded it in my phone today and I think I am going to send it to my dad in an email, he will love it!

Aidensmom, I hope the witch doesn't ruin your beach date with you DH! 

Leinz, 27 weeks?! WHERE has the time flown? How long till your 3D scan now? Can't be long! THen we will know for sure that she is a "Zoela" and see her beautiful face!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## fletch_W

hi maryanne! thanks for the tip ill have a look at reviews and see what i think. id love to lose 8lbs in 8 days lol! let me know how you get on if you try it. how are you doing? where are you in your cycle? i havent been on in so long i have forgotten and now almost everyone is pregnant i lose track of who of us is left, think this thread has become a pregnancy thread now lol xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch im still here and still unpregnant lol! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

we will get there hun and when we do it will be amazing :) xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It will be AMAZEBALLS!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

love that word! :holly:


----------



## cathgibbs

Almost as much as i love that smiley lol!! BOOBIES!! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay it's got chatty again xx

I'm still here and unpregnant too xx

:holly:


----------



## CherylC3

Caths back thts why I had pages to catch up lol...xx

Well me and hubby were about to :sex: last night and he was like my god how big hav :holly: got I laughed and said is it like having a new wife and he said yeh lol... I'm so glad I'm getting boobies :) :holly: 

Hope all u ladies are doing well??xx


----------



## fletch_W

i hate to say it but i left the fb group. its a little overwhelming with all the pregnant ladies comparing preg symptoms etc. im not complaining cos i love hearing how youre all doing but every month i get my af i get even more depressed. so im sticking to bnb now. 

i hope you dont all think im a bitch, i just wanted to be honest and share how i was feeling.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so sorry Fletch :( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

dont be sorry hun its no one in particular and im not encouraging anyone to stop posting on my account, but it just seems like the handful of us ttcers have been pushed to the side lines. i know im not actually ttc at the mo but im def in no position to chat about pregnancy so i thought it best i left and just stick to chatting on here xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch I know how you feel it is hard but you'll be joining them soon and comparing your symptoms xx

Cath any news on your bfp? x

Cheryl yay for big :holly: x


----------



## MrsDuck

How's the appetite now Cheryl? Still eating lots and the ms staying away? x

3 days til I get some answers (hopefully) x


----------



## fletch_W

af got cath. think she posted in fb group this morning. 

cant wait to hear your good news! :D


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks fletch I'll keep you posted and what a bummer about the witch getting cath xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch how's your weight loss going? you've removed your ticker so I can't congratulate you and cheer you on xx


----------



## Poppy84

fletch_W said:


> i hate to say it but i left the fb group. its a little overwhelming with all the pregnant ladies comparing preg symptoms etc. im not complaining cos i love hearing how youre all doing but every month i get my af i get even more depressed. so im sticking to bnb now.
> 
> i hope you dont all think im a bitch, i just wanted to be honest and share how i was feeling.

Awwww hun
No one would ever think ur a bitch. I complete understand how depressing it must feel to hear about everyone else's pregnancys

We r all here for u. It will be u be u next!!!!!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

aw mrs duck you are a sweetie. i havent weighed myself in over 2 weeks so once i do i will let u know. 

thanks poppy. i think the rest of the ladies will be before me as were enjoying our break from ttc and obsessing. it was getting us both down xx


----------



## MrsDuck

As long as you are all here to cheer me on when you are ttc your next one haha x

Fletch you are doing amazingly and even if the actual weight loss is slow the healthy lifestyle is doing your body the world of good, you are doing fantastic xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Fletch, it is totally understandable lovely. I wish I could say something to make it better, but I think I will just leave it at we are here for you and I will be cheering you on no matter whether you are NTNP or TTC or PG! :hugs: hun!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch :hugs: 

Mrs d still eating feeling good, 3 sleeps till ur appointment Hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Good to hear cheryl I hope it continues :) yup 3 more sleeps xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw Fletch I'm sorry if I upset you :( xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch I'm sorry we have been making you feel bad. And you other ttc ladies too :-( but totally understand how hard it must be to hear our pregnancy symptoms. It's really hard coz I know we all wanna keep chatting together but have two different frames of mind at the mo, it's a bit sad how it splits us. But before you know it, we will all be in the same boat I just know it!! Everyone will get their BFPs and their rainbow babies. And I did make a promise to stick with this thread til we are all rainbow mummies and I will be here all the way!! Will try and keep the preggo talk down on here (always have my journal for all that anyways!). Hope you are feeling ok chicken!

Sorry AF got you Cath but yay for alcofrol at your party!! Do you have to avoid fertile time again this month in order to not be preggo at your party lol!!

Mrs d - 2 days!!!!

Thurl - how's the health eating coming along, can't believe how much weight you have lost already well done missy!!

Cheryl - I hate my :holly: they are just too big lol!!! Think it's contributing to my back ache, I swear they must weigh a stone each lol!! But my df is loving it, or he would be if I would let him near them haha!!


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - how's things with your step son going by the way? Has his mother been around much or still quite absent?


----------



## Dani Rose

I hit unsubscribe by accident so posting so I'm not :) stupid phone!


----------



## baileybubs

I do that all the time dani lol!! Amazing how anything else I press can take ages to register but "unsubscribe" works straight away!!


----------



## Tawn

UHG don't get me started on stepsons mum bailey lol. No she still is all over the place confusing him by insisting that she loves him more than anything, SO so so so much but then she didn't even see or call him last week. We saw a psychologist at his ADHD clinic on Friday who explained that a lot of his development problems emotionally (he is very young emotionally for a 10 year old) is explained by his mothers inconsistent behavior when he was little. :-/ I feel bad for him tbh but at least he is really happy Witt us and is like a new child at school this year now that he is living with us!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn im so glad SS is doing loads better since living with you, his mother obviously doesnt give a crap otherwise she wouldnt keep messing the poor child around!!

Cheryl im glad your MS is easing up hun!! YAY!! 

How is everyone else?

I started to feel the same as Fletch but please please please please please please dont apologise ladies as i know when i get my bfp ill be doing exactly the same thing!!! I just think its a bit hard for us ttc'ers even though i know we are all over the moon for you ladies, im sure you all understand  we WILL all be pregnant soon!!

MrsD!! Not long now hun!!! i bet you cant wait!! wooghooo xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is it the weekend yet? xx

I hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## cathgibbs

2 more sleeps hun!! :-D !! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

What CD are you on hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

iv o0nly just got out of bed. im so ill :( my cold is back with a vengeance so i didnt sleep much last night and it feels like iv swallowed broken glass. ugh. 

tawn its great to hear that ss is doing so much better since living with you. you are ten times the mother she will ever be, she wont get those memories back and he will grow up resenting her. im glad he has such a wonderful role model like you :) 

cath! are you trying again this month or ntnp? 

maryanne i see you catching up how are you lovely? xx


----------



## Tawn

Well I will try to resist the urge to apologize Cath (even though I want to!), but I will ask you TTCers an honest question!

Do you ladies want those of us who are pg to step back from posting on this thread (since it IS a ttc thread after all) and stick with most of our preggo talk on FB and just come here to check up on you guys and cheer you on? Cause you know I won't be able to resist at least stalking you ladies, I love being there for your ttc journeys and everything else that might crop up in life! But I also understand if you want this to be a preggo talk free zone/haven if that makes sense?

Be honest, because I totally get it (I remember before we had some new ladies come in this thread, there were only like 3 of us from the original March miscarriage group who were still trying and it was really hard for me to feel left out, no matter that I was over the moon for everyone else!!!!) 

Seriously love you ladies, though, and I really am here to cheer you on until every last one of us has our rainbow! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

I'd like to 2nd Tawn's question... please let us know what you'd like to do.. I mostly stalk this thread now anyway, but want to be sure that everyone is comfortable. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Me three. 

Fletch: I hope you get to feeling better. Being sick is miserable.:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww ladies!!! 

We really do love hearing about your upcoming Drs apts and love LOVE seeing your scan pics it really is nothing presonal, but like you said Tawn you know what its like when everyone has become pregnant and its only a few of you left and its like :cry: where has everyone gone :shrug: I dont want to not want to miss any of your drs/scans or anything im gonna stalk the fb page but i dont know if you noticed but i wasnt posting on the fb page for a while, i was just stalking it!!

I hope no-one thinks im horrible :brat: but i know by January all us ttcers will have our :bfps: and we can all join each other but then again Leinz and Poppy and Amy would have moved on as they would have most prob have had their :crib: by then!! EXCITING!! xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh P.S Fletch depending on when i O this month we will be ttc, i want AF to arrive after my party she was a day or 2 late this month so who knows!! xxx

P.s its a lot of cold bugs going around early this year! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:holly: :holly: :holly: :holly:


----------



## fletch_W

:rofl: 

so this month is o is late you're drinking til its pink? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep! I cant see her being late though 2bh but you never know!! My cycles are normally 28 days and only bleed for 2/3 days, last month she was 2 days later and i bled for 5/6 days was not happy as i was on holidays then lol she was 3 days late this month and so far shes been here for 2 days and i think shes upping sticks and leaving! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Yay, for the :witch: finally taking a hike. I hope you can try this month. Is it possible that you would be in the 2ww for your engagement party?

I know you guys won't attack me... But, I always had drinks in the 2ww if I felt like it.

I look forward to Nov. 19... Thats my wedding anniversary! :) Just a few days before your party.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I am happy for all you preggo ladies to be on the lucky thread. I know you are all likely to have your babies in your arms by the time I get back to ttc but I'm happy cheering you on. I'm staying on the fb page anyway so I'll get all your updates there too so I happy with whatever you decide xxx

Tawn I'm really happy ss is really happy to be with you and his bio mum doesn't sound fit for purpose I bet ss is really glad to have you xx

Fletch sorry you are feeling like shit there is a lot of it going around at the moment. I hope you feel better soon x

Cath yup only 2 sleeps and I'm on cd8 so in the unlikely event I get the green light on ttc I'm ready to go this cycle :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I fell pregnant at Christmas and in the lead up I had no end of Christmas parties/drinks ooops xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh im gonna still stalk the fb page!! MrsD I think they will say your allowed to TTC from December!! we can all ttc the same time then!!! 

Leinz iv drunk in the 2ww hun!! and i think the majority of us have done, if the 2ww falls within my party then yep ill be drinking but if i O in the next 2 weeks we will avoid the fertile days again and just start ttc again from December! 

How is everyone> xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

How are the wedding plans coming along?


----------



## fletch_W

i hope you get your christmas bfp rainbow this year mrs d. i pray that we all do so that this awkward situation can blow over and we can all chat pregnancy. 

i just wish my immune system would grow a pair. im always ill. always :( my mum is forcing me to go to the gym so im hoping to sweat it out of me a bit so i can sleep beter tonight. back to the sleeping tablets i think.


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont work too hard in the gym though Fletch, poor thing, i had a cold when i came back from holidays but it was all on my chest so i take my hat off to you going to the gym, i had no energy mind you even when im well i have no energy to go the gym lol im so lazy!!

Awww MrsD :wedding: haha yep just a little, i emailed the Vicar of the church i want to get married in but because im not in the parish he said i would have to start going to church more regulary so i think we are going to go once a month for the next year and half then go twice a month, ideally i want to get married September 2015, going wedding dress shopping Saturday too! iv seen my dress its slightly expensive so i want to pay it off bit by bit ready!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you all get BFP's soon! :hugs:

Cheryl: I hope O comes a little later this month! :hugs: 

Duck: I can't wait for your update! TTC this month! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh Cath, so exciting! I want to see a pic of your dress. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I tried uploading a pic but it wont let me for some reason :-/

here is the link:

https://www.berketexbride.com/wedding-dresses/luna

xxx


----------



## Tawn

OOOHhhhh gorgeous dress Cath!

Fletch, I hope sweating it out helps your yucky cold go away! I hate being sick, I become a complete nightmare!!

MrsD, you are so perfectly lined up to try that I can't help hoping that you get the green light at your appt thursday! How perfect would that be, maybe it is meant to be? Can't wait for your update!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you Tawn i want it right now lol!!

Awww i know MrsD how lush would it be if you could start trying!! if he does say yes you and DH get to bed straight away no waiting around lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohh Tawn forgot to say i read your journal this morning for your family and friends back home  Lovely xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Cath! It seems kinda self centered but it really wasnt, I guess loads of my aunts back in the States were moaning at a family event last weekend that they didn't feel involved enough and they were cheesed off to have found out via facebook at the same time as "everyone else" etc etc! :roll: Because the world revolves around them!

So I thought it might settle them down lol!

So did you try that dress on already? I saw something on FB but not sure which day you said you were going to the boutique?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch ther eis nothing worse than a cold....oh of course man flu is much worse! I hope the sweating it out of you works then you need a nice hot curry :) xx 

Cath the dress is gorgeous, a bit of a bummer that you have to do the church thing if you are not that way inclined though, but it will be worth it xx

I've got my opks back out of the cupboard to start just in case. I can't help thinking that if my treatment is a few months away and I wait for it then wait up to a year before being allowed to ttc then what else is going to come along to postpone it yet again???? and if I miss out altogether, as the years are slipping away, then I will be severely pissed that I didn't grab the opportunity while I could.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah Tawn your journal is a brilliant idea for your family overseas xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Unfortunately we have to go to a drinks function straight after the hospital on Thursday so I'm not going to be able to update you all til late Thursday or Friday morning but even more crucial thats a few more hours without spermies haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn its always the bloody aunties that moan!!! they should be grateful that your taking the time to do a journal for them to be updated with!!!! My aunties will be finding out via facebook cause i dont like the majority of them lol!

Yep me, my mother and MIL are going dress shopping Saturday so i shall try it on then :-D

MrsD healthwise how are you feeling? Hows your neck?? I know your health comes first but could you explain to the Dr that if your going to have to have treatment in 6 months time could it be postponed a few more months just so you can ttc as you really want to try?? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

tawn i hope you didnt hide your siggy for us! i love seeing your ticker move along so quickly. 

aw cath that dress is sooooooooooo beautiful!!!! :wedding:\\:D/\\:D/<3<3:wohoo::loopy::yipee::headspin::shipw::dance::dance::cake:

i have missed these smileys


----------



## cathgibbs

Yes i dont want no1 hiding Siggys!! I need to see fruits!!!!!

Awww thank you hun :-D loving the selection of smileys there!!!! hahaha!!

MrsD Your going to have to get those spermies as soon as you get home from having drinks lol!! No missing them please! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

youve been told mrs d! we shall be very disappointed if you dont get your hubby good and drunk for a bit of a rumble! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath that dress is Lovely but please milk the dress shopping as much as you can and try on loads - I bought the first dress I tried on as I fell in love with it, but I felt short changed not trying on hundreds of dresses!

Totally second what Tawn said earlier - what was agreed? I know I have been guilty of a lot of the preggo talk so I'm really sorry, and do totally understand how all you ttcers feel xxx


----------



## fletch_W

my mum is here to collect me for the gym :( will speak to you all tomorrow as i will most likely want to crawl into bed and sleep forever when i get home haha. love to all. and tawn! bare those fruits girl!! :)


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake i think we agreed that youd keep us updated on appts and scans and how youre doing but keep pregnancy symptom talk and the like to fb. to be fair to all us ttcers. but hopefully we will be joining you before christmas (or maybe easter for me)xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh Cupcake im going to have to have a look around although this is the only one im in love with and my friend tried it on and she said its even nicer in real life  Im in love! haha! I bet its lovely trying on all the dresses though! xxx

Please please please please dont apologise hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun at the gym fletch (if that's possible) xx

I've missed all the smileys too haha :holly:

Cath that's exactly what I will be saying to the dr, he has already said that I am extremely low risk of it coming back even if I never have the treatment so I don't really see the problem in waiting x

I tried on hundreds of dresses, I loved it to begin with then got sick of it. I made the mistake of going dress shopping with my mum and aunt and the 3 of us had completely different ideas of what I should try on so I practically tried on all of each shop we went into (luckily there are only 3 shops here haha) xx

I love the comment 'bare the fruit' btw yay for being a lemon Tawn xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhhhhhh that sounds so cute - 3 wedding shops!!! did they have a good selection for you? 

Exactly then i cant see why they cant let you ttc straight away hopefully you will fall pg first cycle and then come this time next year you can start treatment!! I think its an amazeballs of an idea hun! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha you ladies caught me out! I was trying to focus more on being chatty here then being preggo! I will bare my fruit for you all though, :haha: 

TBH, i never really wanted to move to FB, I like the general chit chat here that makes it feel like "girl talk" time rather than it being so focused on FB.


----------



## cathgibbs

haha we like your fruit Tawn!! 

I like the fb one but i cant get on it whilst im in work :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank god there are only 3 wedding shops I couldn't cope with trying on anymore haha You'll have a ball, it's a great laugh xx

Some of the girls find it easier to log on to fb. I find bnb easier to keep track as you only need read the new posts, I miss things on fb and I can't get on fb while I'm at work x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn I always liked it on here more as it felt more like blogging if that makes sense!! 

Lol bare the fruit!


----------



## MrsDuck

So £1350 later I now have my new crown and inlay :cry: x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake do you still feel like poo today or are you feeling a bit better? Did the paracetamol work? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD are you on about your teeth or am i being dull? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

haha yeah my teeth xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Blimming hell how was it so much hun?! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That's what dentists cost over here, I've spent a small fortune on my teeth over the years. They look perfect but they are all filled, crowned or inlayed. It was £75 for a check up and a clean and polish (which is good coz normally you have to go to a separate hygienest at £50 or so), £600 for an inlay, £600 for a crown, root canal work is a similar price and a filling is £150. It's not cheap!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I've just noticed your 'currently feeling' dropdown.......aw 'in love' how cute xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh crumbs that's a lot of money!!! I suppose you have no choice but to pay it as its something which you must have done isnt it,when your pregnant will you get your check ups etc for free? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No unfortunately not you still have to pay full price even when pregnant boo :( x


----------



## Tawn

OMG!!!! Mrs D that is an insane amount of money! :wacko: I would expect all your teeth to be covered in pure gold at that price!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies, read through and caught up (it's so nice to have to catch up!!). I do like the fb page but I have missed it on here, seems more personal on here I think, it's just the fact that this is open for the whole world to read that sometimes gets to me, but it's nice to see a chatty thread again!!

Mrs d - how much on dental care??? Could you not get an nhs dentist?? That's an incredible amount!! 

Fletch - I hope you are feeling better Hun, don't overdo it at the gym coz you shouldn't do too much when you have a cold or flu x

Maryanne - I missed you off my last post so sorry, hope you are ok!

Cath - I would get too frustrated going dress shopping with my mum and MIL lol! It would be lovely but I think they'd end up having different opinions to me! I've given up on the wedding plans which sucks coz it was really getting fun!

Tawn - it is such a shame about SS's mum, she really does sound awful! I am really glad he has such a stable family life now with you x

Thurl - hope the healthy lifestyle is doing well! 

AFM - went to the emergency dentist this morning, for them to do nothing lol! Apparently it doesn't need antibiotics and just needs the tooth removing which can't be done yet. So I've got some manuka honey to put on it (sounds strange I know) coz the lady at the health store says it has good antibiotic qualities and is good for mending damage from infections (who knew??) so I bought some, and for one small jar it was £11!!! Thankfully it was buy one get one for 1p so I got 2 but still!!

And going back to tickers, you ladies don't have them telling us what cd/dpo you are and I'm lost lol!!! I know Cath AF has just left the building, but I'm sorry I have already forgotten what everyone else said (goldfish memory!!). I hope I haven't forgot anyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sucks about your tooth bailey, can't they save it? Unfortunately we don't have the same nhs system as the uk so there isn't that option :( 

I'll be the first to put up a ticker if I get the ok on thursday xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw what a pain mrs d! Could you not join a dental plan kinda thing, like that HSA I think its called? Nah they cant save the tooth, its broken in half so its gotta go but it might be a tricky extraction so might need x rays and to be put under general anasthetic.

So what cd did you say you are on now then? Does it work perfectly for O if they say you can ttc on Thursday did you say?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's a bummer about the tooth I hope it's a back one so you don't notice the gap x

There is a denplan scheme but I'd be paying so much a month coz im high risk having had so much treatment over the years that it's not worth doing now x

Yup I'm cd8 today so perfect for ttc x


----------



## fletch_W

Wowzers!! £1400 on your teeth!! My goodness its expensive!! 

I actually feel better for the gym and dont feel so snuffly. My chart shows which cd i am along the bottom. Im on 8 i think? 

Iv also lost 2lbs! Lol in 2 weeks its terrible but better than a gain. 

Tawn im glad you have taken the spoiler down. :) love tickers cos i can see how far along you are without having to ask :) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch snap we are both on cd8. Glad you feel a bit better after going to the gym. A loss no matter how small is great and I bet you can manage more at the gym than you could when you started so you are getting fitter xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey I read your status about the dentist ggrrrrrr my cousin had her tooth out when she was pregnant hun I think it depends where it is etc I went to see her baby on Saturday he was only 3 days old,he's the most cutest baby iv ever seen,she gave me him from the moment I got there until tje moment I left I didn't want to give him back he was just staring at me it made me soooooo broody!!!!

Fletch like Mrsd said hun a loss is a loss your doing fab so far and good for you for actually going through with it all 'high 5' Woohooo Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Thanks ladies. i love you all so much youre so encouraging. ill put a slider up so you know where im at. 

i just double checked mrs d and im cd9 but still great that were cycle buddies. im thinking about doing opks this month but im scared lol. 

hubby has just gone and put bloody football on!! :( 

whats everyone up to this evening xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch I'm not using opks this month I'm just going by reckon but will dtd every other day I found out stress free last cycle lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Fletch, a loss is MUCH better than a gain! And remember, muscle weighs more than fat so it may not look like a huge difference on the scales at first but you will DEF notice it in your body!

PS: how are you finding temping? I never could imagine myself getting up early on a weekend if I didn't have to to temp so I never tried LOL, lazy bugger I am!


----------



## fletch_W

my hubby wont dtd every other day. my o is meant to be next weekend but im not 100% sure so gonna do them for my chart. im not fussed if hubby doesnt want to have sex on them days but at least ill be able to pin point when i o with my temps and opks for january. 

i made some sliders for you and put it in a spoiler cos it takes up so much room when i put loads of stuff on siggy xx


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Fletch, a loss is MUCH better than a gain! And remember, muscle weighs more than fat so it may not look like a huge difference on the scales at first but you will DEF notice it in your body!
> 
> PS: how are you finding temping? I never could imagine myself getting up early on a weekend if I didn't have to to temp so I never tried LOL, lazy bugger I am!

thank you :) hubby is noticing it. first thing he said when he got home from fishing was 'youve lost weight' so must be making a difference already :) 

temping is fun lol. it gives me a reason to wake up early, i just open my eyes grab my thermometer wait for it to bleep, log in my temp and then if i feel like it ill go back to sleep for half an hour cos you have to do it before you get up so even if i need to pee i have to do my temp first. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cath sooo cute xx

Fletch so you are ntnp til Christmas is that right??? but keeping track of your cycle so that you are in tune ready for Jan????

I love the tickers xx

Tawn I'm the same I couldn't be bothered with temping x


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i wanted to not try at all but if he wants to have sex on my fertile days then its a bonus but im not gonna force him like i used to on pos opk days. ill just be doing them for my chart ready for jan. we had a chat about ttc and in jan we will try for 3 months until it has been a year since we had our mc and if we dont get preg before then, then we will go see gp and i have tried everything. lube, opks, temping, smep etc. so hopefully then they might give us clomid to try or have us both tested xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you fall pregnant before Jan hun xx

My uncle and aunt tried for 15 years, tried all sorts of injections, tablets, tubes blown through everything then decided on IVF, just as she was due to go to have the IVF she had to visit the dr one last time for a pregnancy test and guess what it was positive. My cousin is now 15. Take the stresses away and it seems to happen.


----------



## Tawn

Wow Fletch I envy your outlook on TTC! I don't think I would have been to know I was o'ing or about to and now be wanting to bd or force it even if it wasn't great timing! I think a relaxed approach will do wonders for you and your DH though! A surprise NTNP bfp I hope hun!


----------



## fletch_W

wowwee! thats an amazing success story!. yeah im hoping that between now and march we fall cos im not stressing at all. im enjoying temping and finding out all about my cycle and sex is stress free so we shall see xx


----------



## fletch_W

i think iv just come to realise that only 23 and have my whole life ahead of me so no need to rush like i am doing. im not in competition with anyone so i have no need to be jealous of anyone getting pregnant before me. so im taking it easy and enjoying the fact my hubby and i have each other and can enjoy our child free life as much as we can before a baby comes along. im loving my new frame of mind. its like a whole new me. but if i do get a bfp before christmas i will be absolutely thrilled!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch that's great xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's a great frame of mind fletch! And I agree with all the other ladies a loss is a loss no matter what! You are doing really well, keep it up chick!! And next year when you are preggo you can be cheering me on losing all my baby weight haha, coz I just had dominoes again!!

Mrs d cd 8, so you are getting ready to O! I can't wait to find out if you can start to ttc again! Although of course it would also be good if you are jabinb your treatment really soon too!

Tawn - I had a look at your blog, such a good idea! Bet it's really nice for your family back in the US to read up on how everything is going!

Cath - yeah they said they have to do X-rays and my tooth is actually split so could be too tricky to remove at the mo. But it's doing ok for now, just need to keep applying anything that can fight the infection. Awww so cute about your cousins baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dominoes again!!!

My aunt (my mums sister) told me that when mum was pregnant with me, every day she had a Wimpy and coke for lunch coz that is what she fancied..... every day!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow every day lol! Yeah not had dominoes for a couple of weeks lol! I'm trying to be healthier and eat a bit less rubbish but I find I am never hungry and I'll start to eat something and decide I don't want it. I seem to have become very picky lol! Although I did have a thing for beef and spinach sandwiches this week lol. I only ate half my small pizza so it's not that bad. Someone at work keeps saying I should watch what I'm eating and I keep feeling really bad. She gained a lot of weight when she was pregnant so I guess she knows how easily it can be done! But still sometimes I feel so judged!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and we only had dominoes coz a Tuesday night to me and df is like a Saturday coz its our only day off together so we thought we'd have a treat lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Do like you do when you are planning your wedding and everyone wants to tell you what you should and shouldn't be doing........nod politely and then do whatever the hell you want to do haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha that's actually a really good plan mrs d! Never thought of it like that!

Have you made anymore yummy scones this week mrs d?? I love hearing about all the cakes you guys make!!


----------



## MrsDuck

My neighbour came around with half a bin bag full of apples, so it's going to be apple pies and crumbles this week xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol whimpy Mrsd I remember them. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

whats a wimpy??

i havent had a dominoes in yyeeaaarrss!! i might have to have one at christmas. 

i think i will carry on my healthy eating and exercising when im preg. so that labour is easier and so i dont gain so much. but obvs not too much exercise xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wimpy was a burger and chips place a bit like burgerking. Do you really not remember Wimpy....god I feel old haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I remember whimpy too mrs d! 

Mmmmm apple crumble!! Love it! My favourite sweet pie is cherry pie though (and now I have that song in my head!!)


----------



## fletch_W

no lol we wernt a family of fast fooders cos my mum and dad only worked part time so couldnt afford to eat out. my hubby has mentioned it but never told me what it was. we dont have burger king where i live, its either mahmoods or mcdonalds. mahmoods is the halal version of mcdonalds.


----------



## fletch_W

oooh apple pie!! stop it! lol xx


----------



## MrsDuck

With custard mmmmm

Fletch just for you xx
www.wimpy.uk.com


----------



## MrsDuck

Wimpy seemed to close down everywhere when I was at uni and as I'm 10 years older than you, you would only have been icle xx


----------



## fletch_W

haha as soon as i clicked on it up popped apple fritters! damn you wimpy!! making me drool!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

:haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Chatty thread again, love it I have missed it :) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We've missed you too xx


----------



## fletch_W

me too! im loving wee have added 10 pages in the last few hours haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

:happydance: the chatterbugs are back haha xx


----------



## fletch_W

and here to stay :) 

i cant believe im still awake! im usually asleep for 9:30 haha


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm apple fritters!!! I am drooling!!!

Just been made to watch Snow White and the Huntsman. I usually like action films but I never thought this looked much good, turns out I was right. It was ok, I guess, was made better by the gorgeous Chris Hemworth (more drooling haha!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Worst film ever bailey!!!! I turned it off after 45 mins!


----------



## fletch_W

i am a hemsworth fan!! liam is my fave! but hes marrying a psycho so he loses a few points! haha


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't get a choice cupcake, I had to watch it coz I made him watch what to expect lol. 

And yeah fletch I deffo like chris hemsworth, very yummy hehe!


----------



## Tawn

All yOur food talk made me laugh this morning! Believe it or not, we have a wimpy here in Stowmarket! But I've never been... Now I'm wondering if we should try it sometime to honor you all! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv never been to one either Tawn! there used to be one where i lived but i never went! I only went to McDonalds at the age of 13 because my parents split up and my father thought that that was what Dads did on the days they see their children lol Cinema and a McDonalds haha! 

How is everyone today? I just had the flu jab in work, i hate vaccinations xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm back to work after 3 days off :( it's been great being off, I got my flu jag a cpl wks ago my god my arm was sore for days. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi everyone :wave: 

Oh dear you are going to feel crap now for a few days cath x

Cheryl boo for going back to work after 3 days off x


----------



## shelbysioux

:wave::wave::wave: Hey everyone! Feels like I've not logged in for ages! xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw cheryl sorry youre back to work :( 

Cath hope you dont suffer too much with your jab :(

:hi: mrs duck! Tomorrow is almost here!!!!

:wave: soo!! 

Im working tonight. Boo! But with almost 8 weeks to christmas, i need the pennies xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no really?! The Dr said i wouldnt be ill but i bet i will be lol!!

Hey Shelby!! xcxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Shelby :wave:

Yay tomorrow is almost here :happydance: there's nothing like wishing your life away haha x


----------



## cathgibbs

1 MORE SLEEP!!! EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i cant wait to hear what they say im seriously praying you can ttc and make your rainbow this month!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fajitas for dinner me thinks xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening chatterbugs what's everyone up to? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d

How you feeling about tomorrow? Really hoping you get the all clear to ttc!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake my appointment is at 4pm tomorrow, I'm excited but scared eeeekkk xx


----------



## Tawn

Uhg MrsD did I just remember that you said you won't be able to update us until Friday!!?!?!?! How am I going to last not knowing if you are back TTC or not!?!?! LOL


----------



## MrsDuck

It depends how our works drinks function goes, we have to go to it straight after the hospital, but we may be back early though ;) , I'll update as soon as I can xxx


----------



## nesSAH

Just popping in!! *Mrs Duck* all the best tomorrow!!! Can't wait to celebrate you being back on TTC!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope all goes well at your midwife appointment tomorrow too xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks nessah xxxx

How is everything with you? x


----------



## thurl30

Just in case you don't look at facebook Mrs Duck, wishing you all the best for your appointment tomorrow, fingers crossed it turns out the way you want it to :hugs: x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Thurl xxx
I see you are 6dpo, any symptoms to report? x


----------



## thurl30

No I don't actually think I am 6dpo, I think I am 2dpo :dohh: I am so so shocked that I have had a temp spike I don't really believe I have O'd yet, I truly believed it wouldn't happen this cycle especially as I came off all my vits and was diagnosed with PCOS, if my temp is still up tomorrow then I will believe it :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

It's always the way hun, when you aren't expecting it you get 2 beautiful lines. I've got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## thurl30

Thanks Mrs D, I know it isn't great that I am ovulating so late in my cycle but it's a start and I'm happy with that :) Lots of luck for tomorrow, I'm off to bed now, shattered.com! :) night night :hugs: x


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, night night xx


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd good luck for 2moros appointment x

:hi: everyone else x


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Today! Today! FINALLY It's today! I can't wait for your update. :happydance:

Thurl: I wouldn't worry about ovulating late... Its more important that you have a normal LP. And if so, then you can definitley get pregnant. If not I'd suggest B6, thats what I used after I had a 8 day LP after MC, and take your chart to the Dr. so they can help you. :) You are going to be pregnant super fast! :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Good luck at ur appointment mrs d xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Looking forward to hearing how u get on mrs d. Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Got everything crossed you'll be a ttcer again by tonight!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD!!! Good luck hun!!! I got everything x for you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck Mrs D!!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn said:


> Well I will try to resist the urge to apologize Cath (even though I want to!), but I will ask you TTCers an honest question!
> 
> Do you ladies want those of us who are pg to step back from posting on this thread (since it IS a ttc thread after all) and stick with most of our preggo talk on FB and just come here to check up on you guys and cheer you on? Cause you know I won't be able to resist at least stalking you ladies, I love being there for your ttc journeys and everything else that might crop up in life! But I also understand if you want this to be a preggo talk free zone/haven if that makes sense?
> 
> Be honest, because I totally get it (I remember before we had some new ladies come in this thread, there were only like 3 of us from the original March miscarriage group who were still trying and it was really hard for me to feel left out, no matter that I was over the moon for everyone else!!!!)
> 
> Seriously love you ladies, though, and I really am here to cheer you on until every last one of us has our rainbow! :hugs:


I feel the same as above, I felt the same until now too about being left behind. And I am not even sure it is a sticky yet. 

Gets hard when the group splits so much! 

:hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath stunning wedding dress!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies <3 I'm really nervous eeeeekk xxxx

Cheryl good luck for today at your midwife appointment 2pm isn't it? Let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, i cant wait to try it on Saturday, just wish OH would stop being so bloody tight about venue's and just money in general!!! Hes doing my head in!!

MrsD is your apt in London? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

This appointment is at the local hospital but my treatment is in London xx

Tell your df that you will only get married once so it has to be special xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh right, oh thats easier for you then isnt hun, im so excited to hear your news!!

I know!!! First of all hes moaning that my dress is £1200 (im Paying for that myself!) then i mentioned this beautiful Country House and explained they do good pacages ranging from £6k then he just shook his head saying no way thats too much! He wants the reception in the rugby club!?!?! I said i may aswell pay for it all myself and he just turn up on the day!! I can see us divorcing before its begun lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It is really stressful planning a wedding, but it's all worth it xx

I got married in a country hotel it was beautiful and the guests didn't need to travel anywhere for the reception and we all stayed the night too which was lovely. Go for it hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh no ill be getting married in a church, well if we cant married in the church i want it will happen in the country house, because im not in the parish zone we got to start going and then we will be allowed to wed there. im quite OCD when it comes to planning stuff aswell and Nicky is so laid back it irritates me, i just want him to hand me money and let me get on with it lol. 

Only 3 hours and 40 minutes!!! eekkkkkkkkkk xxxxx

Ahhhh Dani my dress i wanted off ASOS has gone up in price!! i am NOT happy lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I'm sure it will be wonderful x

Your dress has gone up in price wtf??

I've got ewcm today so I'm definitely ready to go haha xx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs duucckk!!! praying for you today!! im so excited that you have ewcm it def has to be good news today! 

cath, it was the oposite way round for us, i didnt care where we got married to dh and his mum in law planned most of it, i just took care of myself and bmaids. 

i love wedding talk so i apologise if i ask sooo many questions xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohoooo yay for EWCM!!! We just need the go ahead and your good to go woman!!!

I have no idea but im not happy, its only gone up £14 extra but its not the price!!! 

Oohhh Fletch dont be silly i love wedding talk even when i werent engaged i love it lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha have you chosen your colour scheme yet? and are you making your own invites? haha i could write you a massive list of questions but i wont xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha yep bridesmaids will def be in champagne! No idea what flowers or what colour or anything yet lol but i will def be making my own invites, i love stuff like that!!

This is where i want my reception - its beautiful xxxx

https://www.newhousehotel.com/weddings/


----------



## nesSAH

*MrsDuck*: I'm horrible with time diff, hoping you have some great news soon!!

I am doing well... still handling MS :sick: I know-lol! I must be so lucky :D

*Cath*: Trust me, the men don't get it! LOL. You'll get better at negotiating with him and he will eventually give in... how much time do you have? As in, when is your wedding date?

My dress was $1200, but DH didn't wanna buy it, so his best friend & gf who came along to see the dress totally loved it and agreed to pay for 1/2 of it for us! :D

Love the champagne color!!! Check out wedding mags for theme ideas and also flower ideas that go with champagne 
Wedding planning is so exciting!! Excited for you hun!!


*Fletch*: :hi: :hugs: How are ya doing??


----------



## cathgibbs

I can't believe you still got ms hun!!! Is it bad?

Not until 2015 cause hopefully ill get pg soon so our baby can be there and it gives us enough time to pay it off then hun,ill be getting my dress ASAP but in a bigger size incase I put on a huge amount. Soooooo excited to plan everything!!! Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaha yep bridesmaids will def be in champagne! No idea what flowers or what colour or anything yet lol but i will def be making my own invites, i love stuff like that!!
> 
> This is where i want my reception - its beautiful xxxx
> 
> https://www.newhousehotel.com/weddings/

oh my gosh i LOVE it!! the picture of the bride at the top of the steps is gorgeous!

champagne is a lovely colour! i made my own invites it was so much hard work but the comments i got made it worth it :)


nesSAH said:


> *MrsDuck*: I'm horrible with time diff, hoping you have some great news soon!!
> 
> I am doing well... still handling MS :sick: I know-lol! I must be so lucky :D
> 
> *Cath*: Trust me, the men don't get it! LOL. You'll get better at negotiating with him and he will eventually give in... how much time do you have? As in, when is your wedding date?
> 
> My dress was $1200, but DH didn't wanna buy it, so his best friend & gf who came along to see the dress totally loved it and agreed to pay for 1/2 of it for us! :D
> 
> Love the champagne color!!! Check out wedding mags for theme ideas and also flower ideas that go with champagne
> Wedding planning is so exciting!! Excited for you hun!!
> 
> 
> *Fletch*: :hi: :hugs: How are ya doing??

:wave: nessah! havent spoken to you in soo long think you were 14 weeks! time has flown! im doing really great at the minute feeling very upbeat about my 3 month break and really getting into the swing of healthy eating and exercise. how are you? apart from :sick: :( you poor thing but i guess we will deserve it after longing for it for so long lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, been mega busy with work past few days just want to say I hope everything went well today for both mrs d and Cheryl!! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

How is your SIL doing now hun? 

Cath I made all my wedding stuff, invites, table plan, even cake! So much work but worth it! And as for your df panicking about the cost, my hubs was the same, you can talk him round I'm sure! Maybe get married on a Sunday as that's usually cheaper! I did!

Mrs d update is sooooooon!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies I just showed oh pictures of the venue again and he was not interested so I asked him why and he said that he has no say in it whatsoever and I'm going to pick what I want so in otherwords its a yes I can have it there yay xxxx

Mrsd and Cheryl we need updates!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha at least he knows his place!


----------



## cupcake1981

And yes updates please! It's 34 mins til my bedtime and I need to know! X


----------



## fletch_W

haha cupcake 34 mins that made me laugh. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Cupcake I'm exactly the same I have to be in bed by 9 Haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope your all ok just a quick update from me my midwife appointment went well all my bloods were good, never heard the heartbeat thts my next appointment but she felt my tummy and said its perfect for 15 16 wks, Mrs d hope ur ok Hun..xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath you'll be in bed by 8 when your preg then!!!!!


----------



## Tawn

Glad to hear all went well Cheryl!

Cath, that venue is gorgeous!!!! If you have tons of time to plan ahead, you can find very interesting ways to save money by doing your own things! I did my own invitations, all of the bouquets and table arrangements (SOOOO much cheaper!), decorations, had a friend do the cake etc! Tons of ways to cut corners and no one would ever know (our wedding was lush, if I do say so myself!!! LOL!)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay glad it went well Cheryl!! Good news on the bloods being ok!

Hope it all went ok for mrs d!

Cath - Hehe glad your df knows his place lol! And so happy you can have your wedding at the venue you want!

Cupcake - my SIL is getting by I think, I haven't seen her since before she have birth but she is staying at the in laws on Saturday so will see her then, bit nervous as hope I don't upset her or its too hard for her to see me but I hear they want to try again, which is good news.


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD!!! UPDATE!!!!

Bailey im glad SIL is thinking of trying again poor things xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been waiting on Mrs. D's update, also! :) With that EWCM, I hope she's doing what Dani suggested and at it like rabbits! 

Cheryl: I'm so happy your appointment went wonderful today. :) :) :) x

Cath: All your beautiful wedding day planning is making me want to marry again. I love your dress and venue. Tell hubby, you only get married once. :) I don't get why your dress went up either. But, it better cut it out. :hugs:

Fletch: I'm happy to hear you are feeling better about your NTNP break. I know in my heart of hearts that you'll be holding your forever baby soon. I'm still holding out hope that you'll be pregnant by the end of the year not even trying to be. It's time to use that gorgeous baby frame of yours. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d?? Hope you are ok!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D.....????!!!!

Cath oh no about the dress! :/

Greig and I fought so much before the wedding he finally said one more time and its off! Lol a lot of the time it's other people that cause it about guest lists and plans etc. stress balls!!! 

My dress was pink ;) loved it!

I was in bed by 6 last time pg, super worrying as no m/s and not as tired etc :/ no symptoms really.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dani: You are having lots of symptoms now. :) I never noticed that your dress was pink in photos???


----------



## Dani Rose

I was last week but not this week really :( stressing me out! 

Yeh was pink! Hang on il add one you might see it in


----------



## Dani Rose

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/111.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... hun. I hate hearing that. I hope symptoms get back here in full force to give you much needed reassurance. :hugs:

That is gorgeous pink! I love love it! And you are so beautiful! WOW!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw thank you :) My 2 sisters are on the left (blondes) then my BFF is brown hair and my other good friend.

They stopped around saturday when I got my BFP, tests getting darker so FX just not going to be so ill this time, I wasn't with my 2 that are here x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath why can't I thank you?? lol


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Dani that dress is gorgeous! Beautiful!

Cath did you put a link on here for the dress you want or am I getting confused? Cant find it!!
The venue looks amazeballs, I love country house hotels for venues for weddings!

Leinz hows everything coming with the house now?


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Still hoping to close before our next closing date which is for Wednesday. We will see. We stopped over there today and they had markers all over our land. So, its been surveyed. We'll be calling the realtor and seeing if he's heard anything.

What a process... I just want to get moved in.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Dani i dont know but you can thank me in a thread its fine :rofl: i wont take it personal hehe !! So jelous you have snow!! All I had was sleet :-( !!!!

Bailey hun this is my dress 

https://www.berketexbride.com/wedding-dresses/luna

MrsD I hope your ok hun?? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a lovely dress cath!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, im gonna go and see it tomorrow i cant wait :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is mrs d!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I dont know, I hope she is ok x


----------



## fletch_W

Leinz i dont know anything about a baby frame? i think that was shellie? with the scan shaped frame? i could be wrong. 

i rushed home really quick to see mrs ds update but she isnt here! :( i hope it was good news and her and dh havent left their bed all day ahaha! :)

i love that we are all chatty again and that i had a page to catch up on :) the chatterbugs are back!! :D :D


----------



## maryanne67

Cath that dress is gorgeous good luck this cycle x

Dani that pink is beautiful as is the dress, you and all the bridesmaids ,i dunno how i missed you pg but Congratulations and sticky :dust: and please try not to worry symptoms or lack of them mean nothing x

Mrsd hope everythings ok x

Everyone else :hi: x


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: maryanne! how are you? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D updated on FB. Wasn't good. Think she processing it all x


----------



## Dani Rose

maryanne67 said:


> Cath that dress is gorgeous good luck this cycle x
> 
> Dani that pink is beautiful as is the dress, you and all the bridesmaids ,i dunno how i missed you pg but Congratulations and sticky :dust: and please try not to worry symptoms or lack of them mean nothing x
> 
> Mrsd hope everythings ok x
> 
> Everyone else :hi: x

Aw thank you :)

Trying my best x


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd :hugs: when you read this x

Fletch i'm very well thank u how r u? ?


----------



## fletch_W

aw mrs d im so sorry it wasnt good news :( :hugs:

maryanne im also very well thanks :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I haven't updated you girls yet I'm just a bit pissed off, looks like my referral got 'lost' and my bloods were done wrong so need to have done again and we are looking at treatment in about 8 weeks (although with christmas coming up its likely to be even longer coz we all know the world stops turning for christmas) then it's 6 months to a year after treatment til I can ttc again :cry:


----------



## fletch_W

oh mrs duck im so sorry :( i cant believe they did everything wrong and lost your referral. i want to give you the biggest hug :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Big hugs mrs d :hug: that utterly sucks :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Nor me it was a complete waste of time yesterday, he asked me when is my appointment to which I responded I was hoping you were going to tell me that!


----------



## fletch_W

how annoying! :( did you make a complaint? x


----------



## baileybubs

Its just ridiculous that when you think about it, if you had been needing treatment asap what would have happened. Its ridiculous!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't made a complaint coz I need him to do another referral and as a copy of the appointment letter would get copied to him as well as sent out to me he should have known full well that I didn't have an appointment yet. 

Also could he not have looked at my file BEFORE I got there to find my bloods had been done wrong and that I didn't have my appointment yet instead of me taking time off work for him to tell me that there is nothing he can do til I have the treatment :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and that is all after postponing my original waste of time appointment by a week grrrrr

I would have been much happier if they had just told me after my op that my radioactive iodine treatment wouldn't be until the new year but no instead I'm left in limbo with hollow promises. I've been in f***ing limbo since February when this all started aaaaaaagh!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Mrs d :(((((, I am so sorry you have to go through all this waiting xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I am so sorry you have been so messed about!! So its looking like it will be new year wont it? Could you and hubby maybe go away for xmas and just try to forget all this pain in the bum stuff? You deserve it!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the other thing we still need to book our northern lights trip but don't know when to book for coz we still have no idea when my treatment will be do we book dec, jan or feb????


----------



## baileybubs

Oh thats crap mrs d!!! When will you hear from the doc next or do you have no idea? I would book it for december coz its only 8 weeks til xmas and if he has said you will have your treatment in 8 weeks, chances are it will be after xmas.


----------



## baileybubs

Its quiet everywhere tonight! I am dogsitting lol, I'm guessing everyone else has got very exciting plans as you are all quiet!


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope just watching a film and eating popcorn! Lol I don't have exiting plans these days, I'm
All about the sofa! Getting more and more scared about Monday and asking dr google stuff as hubs isn't home to stop me!


----------



## baileybubs

No no no cupcake!! Step away from google!!! Bad things come from consulting dr google!! I am sure it will all be amazing on Monday! I can't wait to see your little gummy bear scan pic!! How far along will you be, 9 weeks?


----------



## cupcake1981

I should be 9 exactly on Monday. Just getting worried cos my nausea has almost completely gone now and I've been feeling good, which doesn't feel right!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't panic, I didn't get ms at all don't forget. I was a bit queasy around 6-7 weeks but that's it. The tiredness and cravings are a good sign don't forget! I know that earlier on I kept forgetting things like fatigue and heartburn and constipation but they are all good symptoms and signs all is going as it should.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol the popcorns just cos I fancied it cos I love it! Still tired and soreish boobies but not really had constipation (my bowels have slowed down a bit but I can still go!), and not had any more heartburn! 

Wait and see for Monday I guess!


----------



## baileybubs

It will all be brilliant Hun, I just know it!

Have you ever watched Gok Wans show Baggage? Just watching it now, it's very funny! I can't believe some people!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies for all your lovely posts, I've calmed down a bit now, it is only 8 weeks away and it really is better to have all the treatment before a baby x

I've just come back from a lovely meal at a hotel down the hill so we were both able to have a :wine: 

Cupcake I'm sure everything will be fine on Monday, I want to see pics xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I have watched a bit of it b4 but never the whole way through!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I am glad you are feeling better mrs d. Focus on Christmas and new Year and all the wonderful times you will have, and before you know it it will be time for treatment and then you will be on the road to full recovery at preparing to ttc again xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I'm glad you are in good spirits hun xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D, so glad it is processing now, just do what is best for you and baby and this defo is for the future. 

My symptoms have been gone all week too, boo, come back MS and make me feel better!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, i love you all xxx

Stop wishing for ms you lot, look what happened to Cheryl xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, just wanted to give you a ton of :hugs: and let you know that you are in my thoughts. So sorry your appointment went so poorly and was so unhelpful! I am glad you have been able to process it all some and are feeling a little better.

Cheryl, glad your MW appt went well.

Everyone else... Hi! Hope you are well!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d :hugs: I'm glad u are getting ur treatment 1st then u can hav ur rainbow baby hun its better tht way. I hope ur ok...xxx

Hey ladies :wave: sorry I've not been on tht much just the days I'm working I'm straight in dinner and bed lol work has me pooped. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Amy and Cheryl xx

Aw Cheryl make the most of being able to sleep and get some rest. When is your next scan? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just been for a walk, collected a few chestnuts and had a look around some houses that were being open viewed as we are thinking of moving. 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## baileybubs

Just been out walking the dogs, it's lovely walking them in this weather! Gotta go to work now unfortunately!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that sounds nice. Don't work too hard, I hope it's an easy shift xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey it's 27th nov Hun. Been working all day boo I'm just in Jammies on and had a Chinese I'm stuffed got a film to watch later with hubby. Xx


----------



## KelseyK

Hey everyone! Mind if I join? I could def use a lucky thread!! 

I had a m/c on Christmas last year at 8 weeks and another one in August of this year that ended with a d&c. It took me about 55 days to get my first period and I am now in my first cycle on cd 16 :) I'm brand new at actually TRYING to get pregnant. I have a 4 years old son and every pregnancy was a surprise! 2 of them I was actually on bc. I've never tracked my O so I have no clue what to expect. My normal period is around 30 days but I'm unsure if the d&c will throw it off or not.

I'm completely new to this so any advice would be amazing :) I find myself running to the bathroom all the time checking for ewcm but still now luck. DH and I have bd'd everyday (with a couple exceptions) since CD7. I find it difficult to tell the difference between what leaks out (TMI) and CM!! Ahhh. Anyway, Fairydust to all of you :) :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

A Chinese sounds yummy Cheryl and I don't blame you being in your jammies it's freezing outside, snuggle up on the sofa and watch your film. The 27th will be here before you know it, are you going to find out the gender or stay team yellow? xx

Hi Kelsey im so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to our lovely group we are all at various stages from me who is wtt after being diagnosed with thyroid cancer, some ladies are ttc, and the others at various stages of pregnancy but everyone is lovely and will give you lots of support. Are you using opks to track your ovulation or are you and your oh just going for the marathon of babydances? I hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd sorry the docs n hospital have let you down its a disgrace but hopefully now they will get u seen n sorted pronto so u can get back to ttc :hugs: x

Baileybubs you said 'dogs' does that mean u have more than 1 sorry if its me being dumb my memory this week has been really bad x

Cheryl jammies on feet up n snuggle oh with a movie, heaven x

Kelsey sorry for your losses but good luck with the :sex: marathon hope you get your rainbow bfp good luck x

:hi: everyone else hope alls well forgive me for not being more personal but i mite make a fool of myself if i try n remember more x


----------



## Leinzlove

Just wanted to tell you all... In case you haven't saw an update from *Sprite2011*.... She just had her 20 week scan and she's Team :pink:! 

Rainbow BFP's turn into Rainbow Babies! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks maryanne :hugs: how are you hun? xx

Thanks leinz I saw sprites post, such fantastic news :happydance: x


----------



## KelseyK

maryanne67 said:


> Mrsd sorry the docs n hospital have let you down its a disgrace but hopefully now they will get u seen n sorted pronto so u can get back to ttc :hugs: x
> 
> Baileybubs you said 'dogs' does that mean u have more than 1 sorry if its me being dumb my memory this week has been really bad x
> 
> Cheryl jammies on feet up n snuggle oh with a movie, heaven x
> 
> Kelsey sorry for your losses but good luck with the :sex: marathon hope you get your rainbow bfp good luck x
> 
> :hi: everyone else hope alls well forgive me for not being more personal but i mite make a fool of myself if i try n remember more x

Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## KelseyK

MrsDuck said:


> A Chinese sounds yummy Cheryl and I don't blame you being in your jammies it's freezing outside, snuggle up on the sofa and watch your film. The 27th will be here before you know it, are you going to find out the gender or stay team yellow? xx
> 
> Hi Kelsey im so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to our lovely group we are all at various stages from me who is wtt after being diagnosed with thyroid cancer, some ladies are ttc, and the others at various stages of pregnancy but everyone is lovely and will give you lots of support. Are you using opks to track your ovulation or are you and your oh just going for the marathon of babydances? I hope you get your bfp soon xx

Sorry to hear about your current health issues... I hope you feel better real soon! Since this is my 1st cycle after the d&c and 1st cycle of trying we are just baby dancing a lot and seeing what happens :) next cycle I will try opks or bbt, even though I have no clue what I'm doing :)


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd im fine got a call yesterday get to hear Joshuas post mortem results 5th november 10.30am so not long to wait n going to ask if she knows anything about the photos that were taken at the hospital of me holding him because no one seems to know what happened to them another nhs balls up no doubt it pees me off tho coz apart from one foto they took of him when we first got to hospital i have no other fotos apart from the ones i took in the chapel of rest in his coffin which is nice but he wasnt the same by then as in his little body was deteriiating im glad i got to say goodbye but wish i had a more personal memory holding him but roll on the 5th finally some answers hopefully. In some more cheerful news we got a 5 n a half week old rottyy pup today traveled by car from northeast to bradford to pick him up hes so cute will try n get a pic on 2moro 

night ladies


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryanne, glad you have another appointment to get your, very overdue, answers. I hope that they are able to locate the pictures for you. They would be something that are very important for you to have and you have every right to be mad/want them.

:hugs:

Kelsey, so sorry for your loss and welcome to the group. This is a great place, full of a bunch of VERY supportive ladies!


----------



## fletch_W

Aw maryanne ill be thinking of you hun. Nhs are absolute shite! I hope they find your pictures :( 

Hey kelsey! I had a natural mc back in march at 6+5 and a chemical in july and september. Im on a 3 month break to try lose some weight and trying temping to see if im oing when opks say i am. Welcome to the group were an ace bunch :) so sorry you have found yourself here but at the same time im glad you chose us. So sorry for your losses :( hugs xxx 

Mrs d where are you moving? In the same town or do you fancy somewhere new? 

How has everyones day been? Im working 12-7 and a bloody kids halloween party :( boo!!


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Fletch and Amy, hows the new house amy all unpacked n settled now, Fletch good to see your sticking with the diet am sure will help get your rainbow bfp n sunday work urgh lol sundays for being lazy but suppose it gets you out the house and helps pay some bills lol hope the kids party aint too hectic x


----------



## Leinzlove

Kelsey: Welcome. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you fall pregnant with your forever baby super fast! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryann, We are definitely settled in... still have some pictures to hang... and for some reason I don't feel in a huge hurry to do it... keep thinking "maybe tomorrow" but then it doesn't happen. We worked like CRAZY the first weekend so that by the end of that weekend EVERYTHING was put away and I was one very tired, sore, and cranky lady!

We've been here almost a month now and it already feels like home, which is so nice!

Thanks for asking!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I can't believe you have had to wait soooo long for Joshua's results after the dr cancelled due to the weather, what a pile of crap! I can't believe they lost your photos, something that personal to just mislay that's awful, I hope they find them Hun and I hope you can find some peace from the results :hugs: aw how cute a baby rotti to add to the family yes please post a pic when you can xxx

Amy I can't believe you have been in your house a month already x

Leinz only 4 sleeps xx

Kelsey thanks for your well wishes, enjoy your baby dancing if you decide to buy some opks you can get then cheap off amazon x

Fletch that's pants that you have to work today but at least you got a lie in with the clocks going back xx

We are looking for something in the same area but with more land, gives me something to do while I wait for my treatment x

It's a beautiful sunny calm day here today so I think a nice walk could be on the cards x

I hope everyone enjoys their Sunday xxx


----------



## fletch_W

home from work :yippee:

back tomorrow at 3 so get another lie in :)

how is everyone?

yeah maryanne def pays bills and helps with christmas xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Maryanne, I did say dogs (plural) yes, we are looking after BIL and SIL's lab for a few days, they still haven't been home since what happened to their baby girl, so their dog has been staying with other people. My dog is being a bit sulky coz their dog is such a softy that she craves attention from me and is currently lying across my knee bless her! 
So glad to hear you will finally get those results, about time too!! And I hope they find those photos coz that's just not on at all!!

Cheryl - so glad to hear you are eating properly now!! And I hope you enjoyed your Chinese! 

Mrs d - how are you feeling now about your rubbish news last week? I still can't believe that they didn't process your referral and your doctor was so useless about it!!! Bloody doctors, they patronise us and then can't even do their job properly!!
Anyway, have you been baking anymore yummy treats that I can wish I could be eating lol!!

Kelsey - welcome to the group!! So sorry for your losses but as fletch said glad you chose our thread!! A lot of us have been/used what's called the SMEP method for ttc (which stands for Sperm Meets Egg Plan) where you :sex: every other day from cd8 and then on the day you think you ovulate, and the next 2 days. Some of us also use fertility lube! Any ttc questions feel free to ask coz I'm sure one of us will have the answer!!
Had your cycles always been pretty regular before your mc? 

Fletch - how was work? Did any of the punters try angling for an extra hour serving?? Hope work isn't too bad for you today coz I know you normally work Sunday too!

Leinz - how's Zoella? Is she kicking away? Meant to ask, do you play music to her? Just coz I'd love to do that to the hobbit but dunno if it's something people do lol!

Amy - glad everything is all settled in now, and those pics don't need to go up ASAP, take it easy lady!! 

Tawn - how's you and the bubba and your lovely little family?

Everyone else I hope you are all well, sorry if I missed anyone on here on on fb!!!

AFM - catching up on strictly from last night, I'm starting to prefer if to X factor coz this year it just seems drab and not very good performances whereas strictly is really excellent this year!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi fletch and everyone else I see lurking!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch glad you've got another lie in tomorrow. How was the Halloween party? x

Bailey your poor bil & sil I don't blame them for not wanting to go home :hugs: I hope work was ok and you are enjoying x factor and strictly catch up I prefer strictly too xx
I'm ok about my crap drs now I've calmed down, I'm back at the hospital for the bloods to be taken tomorrow so will make sure they take 5 and not just the 1 this time x
I'm still trying to get through the apple pies, so no more baking just yet xx


----------



## fletch_W

hey bailey and mrs d! 

work was awful today if im honest. awfully busy and last night was busy too and today i was working in the games room so i was surrounded by swearing and trumping :( :( i think im need of some pampering but will have to wait til tomorrow night as im working 3-7 covering for someone who cant work cos her kids are off school :( but its christmas pennies. 

your poor bil and sil :( did you say they want to try again straight away? thats good. i have been praying for them. and i dont blame them not wanting to go home, i didnt want to when i had my mc, i havent experienced being pregnant here yet cos i was at my mums the whole week. 

what are you both up to this evening? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey fletch sorry work is pants but yup think of those extra Christmas pennies xx

I'm not up to much just lying on the sofa watching strictly and x factor xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think they are going to try again as soon as they can. She had to have an episiotomy though so she's still got stitches at the mo bless her the poor thing. The funeral is soon. But when I saw them last night and today they seemed very much in love and snuggling to each other etc so it's really nice to see that out of this awfulness they seem to be even stronger than ever.

Oooh mrs d wish you could mail me one of them pies!!

Sorry work was rubbish for you fletch, and yep unfortunately Christmas pennies are needed in our house too boo!

I'm just watching tv this evening, nothing very interesting as usual lol!


----------



## fletch_W

both doing what im doing haha. making dh watch friends. 

aw how cute they were snuggly, its so great they are still strong after everything. i hope she heals quickly so they can can move forward and try again. did they get much time with their baby? im sorry i forgot her name, did you say paige? im probably wrong xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Bailey I still often think of your SIL & BIL, I hope they are getting through this and can try again soon. How awful for her to still be in pain after the birth, as if things aren't awful enough :(.

Hey fletch! Hope you are ok chick, don't get to chat with you so much lately. Sorry work was pants but like you say at least it's pennies for Xmas.

Kelsey welcome to the group. I hope you get a bfp soon.

Mrs d - is your house on the market yet? The market is so slow here our flats been on since march and not a sniff of an offer :(. Looks like we will have a baby in a 2 bed flat with no bath :s

Maryanne I hope you get your pics back Hun, what a balls up.

Hey Cheryl, glad you are feeling better hun! Cx


----------



## fletch_W

hey cupcake! i know, i think i might have to ask you to invite me back to the fb group as i only really speak to those that are on here a lot. hope youre okay and stopped worrying :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I can't even imagine what they are going through, my heart goes out to them xxx

Fletch friends haha when I was first with hubby I had every episode of friends on VHS and hubby threw them out, I wasn't impressed haha

Cupcake no our house isn't on the market but I think it will sell quite quickly just because of its location so we want to find something first. Aw that's pants at least you can bath bubba in a baby bath and I'm sure it will sell before she (yes I think she'll be a she he he) needs a big bath xx


----------



## fletch_W

mrs d i have most of the on vhs hubby bought them for me and i still watch them on sky. saturday is friends day all day on comedy central :) 

im off to bed now so will speak to you lovelies tomorrow. im hoping for a temp spike so i know iv o'd. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I thought I was the only friends addict xx

Fingers crossed for your temp spike. Night night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I love friends!

Mrs d why do you think my baby is a girl? I think boy but I just don't mind as long as its h&h!

Fletch just say the word if you want to be added back hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch no still worrying.....and I have a scan tomorrow....I'm shi**ing bricks :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know I just get the urge to say she when I'm talking to you about your baby????

Do you have a busy day tomorrow at work to help make the day go quicker?


----------



## cupcake1981

Erm I took leave tomorrow as I figured I won't be able to get anything done I'll just sit there worrying! So gonna spend the day with mum and bubba nephew who just started walking! Can't wait to see it!

Aw how funny I think it's a boy but that's only based on thinking last time was a girl and this pregnancy has been quite different so far (hopefully a good sign!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that will be nice and the day should go quickly. Is hubby going with you? x


----------



## MrsDuck

To the scan I mean?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes he will be there, he'll probably have to drag me into the ultrasound room!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure everything will be fine hun, I can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Mrsd good luck for your bloods x

Cupcake good luck for your scan 2moro 
:hi: everyone else my fone battery nearly dead so not gonna attempt more but hope your all well x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm another friends addict! I have them all on VHS then I got them all on DVD and I have also been watching them today on Comedy Central haha!!!

Anyone watch X factor!! I love it!! So so scripted and set up isn't it? I love reading people's Facebook and twitter afterwards getting all irrate about who got sent home and how it's all a fix!! If people would just accept its a fix its much more enjoyable lol!!

I'm sure I'll speak to you on here or fb tmoro cupcake but good luck Hun, I cannot wait to see your scan pic. I also think you are team :pink: too as mrs d has said! I don't know why but I see you with a girl. 

Night to you all coz I'm sure you've all gone to be already as I'm quite late coming on here!!


----------



## aidensmom81

Still no AF 12 days late an all BFN :(


----------



## Poppy84

I fell asleep on soda after xfactor finished. Just woke up.

Good luck at ur scan tomorrow cupcake. Everything will be fine xxx


----------



## fletch_W

aidensmom81 said:


> Still no AF 12 days late an all BFN :(

is it unusual for your af to be late? maybe you could ask your gp to do bloods? hope you get some answers soon hun.

cupcake i was thinking team :pink: too. no idea why. so excited to hear about your news and see a picture! i know we all complained about the pregnancy talk but one thing i love is scans! :)

how are you feeling today mrs duck? did you say you have bloods today? will you find out when you can book your christmas getaway? 

bailey i dont watch x factor, i get too angry lol i really liked simon cowell. gary is rubbish xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha how funny you all think team pink, i don't think I've had enough ms for a girl! Plus I've dreamed the baby is a boy twice, not that that means anything!

Thanks for your good wishes, I'll update later on.....I woke at 6am and the scan has occupied my every waking thought since, I'm so scared!

Aidensmom I had a 6 week cycle back in march/April time with bfn after bfn followed by a very heavy period when AF was 13 days late. I still to this day don't know what it was, maybe a blighted ovum that never properly implanted or I was having a stressful time at work, maybe I ovulated late. Maybe go see your doc.

I've given up on x factor this year much to hubs delight!


----------



## fletch_W

what time is your scan? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not til 6pm so I have a long wait!!


----------



## fletch_W

nooo!! and youre up so early!! :( :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I can't sleep late ever! And I'm seeing my mum and baby nephew in a bit so they (mainly he!) will distract me!!

I just want it to be over now I'm so scared its untrue!!!


----------



## fletch_W

aw hun. i know theres nothing i can say to make you feel better but hopefully your day will go really quickly so you can see your bean. youll be fine :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks hun. How is everything going with you? Enjoying NTNP and less pressure? X


----------



## fletch_W

yeah im enjoying it. just finding the temping a bit confusing. but were enjoying not obsessing and accepted the fact it will happen when its ready not us.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's a good attitude fletch, I just admit you are being far more mature than I would be I would be stressing but I am such an impatient person that's why! Keep up the PMA Hun coz I know your rainbow is just round the corner!!

Aidensmom - I would go see your doctor if its that late and still bfn Hun and get him to do a check. I do have a friend who kept getting bfns and turned out she was pregnant but I don't know how late AF was, think it was over a week. 

Cupcake - thinking of you all day! Roll on 6pm, I'm sure it will all be amazing!!


----------



## fletch_W

thanks :) i want christmas stress out of the way. then its a new yr and a new baby maybe? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake sorry hav to wait till 6 for ur scan but I'm sure everything will be perfect Hun, it will look like a baby at 9 wks :) excited to see ur pics. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah new year, new baby fletch! Do you not like Christmas fletch or is it just very stressful for you coz of work and stuff? I love Christmas!

Hi cheryl, hope you are well!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm good thanks, I'm off today getting my hair done then going for a food shop. How u? Can't believe 17 wks already...x


----------



## baileybubs

I know it really is flying by!! I'm feeling amazing today, full of beans lol (I'm sure that will change by 10pm after I've worked my 8 hour shift lol).
I'm getting well excited for Christmas so I'm a bit hyper actually lol! Have fun getting your hair done hun, I love getting my hair done, its so dry and strawlike at the mo so I just keep tying it back!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks Hun I'm so excited bout Xmas too but me and hubby are taking gus boy to a cottage on mon for a wk so I can wait for 9 days off work :) don't work too hard. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's awesome Hun! Bet it will be amazing having that time off! And with gus boy too that's great! I've just walked bailey and now he's covered in mud!!


----------



## fletch_W

no i love christmas. its our 3rd married christmas so we spent the 1st with my family, the 2nd with his family so were gonna have christmas morning on our own for a change. yeah ill be working so cant make plans until a week before. im making all my gifts too to save us pennies. 

i cant believe youre both so far on already :) time has surely flown. youll both be 3rd tri in new yr wont you? xx


----------



## baileybubs

My df is the same with not knowing what he's working Xmas til the week before. It's not fair that really. 

I will be 26 weeks just after New Year's Eve so I think 3rd tri by the first week if jan. scary when I think of it like that!!


----------



## aidensmom81

Maybe a day or so but not this late, but i did go a year with no AF in my early 20's so I am not sure what that's about but after my mc it was 34 before I got AF so idk what is normal an what isn't I was having a cycle every 27-28 days til mc.i went to dr she ordered a transvaginal us which I'm having tomorrow an she did blood test last week nothing back on that she was also checking my hormones so guess I should call her to see if anything came back...


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne I'm so sorry hun I didn't realise about your previous loss :-( :hugs: 

Mrsd what a complete balls up!!! I can't believe they forgot to refer you such incompetence!!

Welcome Kelsey so sorry for your loss's hun,I was using opks but now df and I just dtd every other day,I was going a bit nuts using opks lol 

Bailey I feel so sorry for ypur bil and sil,poor things,bad things happen to good people!!

How is everyone else? Hope hour all good??

Tried my dress on Saturday iv fallen in love with it,mil and my mother were crying  called my father to ask if he would pay my deposit for my dress and he said no but my mil and mother paid it and then my friend txt me later that day to say my dad had given her £50 for her engagement :-( so iv had a good but crap weekend lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can tell its a weekday you are all chatty again xx

Aidensmom lots of ladies didn't get their af for a couple of months after their mc do you aren't alone, I hope she shows her face soon so you can get on xx

Cath fantastic news about your dress but how weird about your dad x

Cheryl I hope you has a nice relax at the hairdressers xx

Cupcake just over an hour to go xx

Fletch and bailey I hope work goes quick for you both and Christmas will soon be here xx

I hope everyone's Monday has been as good as possible, oh and fletch I bought some waitrose kievs haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I know Mrsd I cried when he said no lol its so beautiful its a proper princess dress and its just beautiful,

Oohhhh kievs lovely!!! I called in sick today,I had a rather Shit day yesterday and was horrible to df and I felt like poo today so I made him a roast and madeira cake and I'm going to run him a bath.

How you feeling Mrsd? Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh Kievs! Jealous! I wish someone would deliver a roast to my door later on!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake if we lived near I would hun its only oh and I so I make 4,one for today and one for lunch tomorrow,my gravy tastes a bit funky tho lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmmm sounds lovely cath x
I'm ok thanks, I went back to have my bloods taken again today but I just want my appointment date grrrrrr x

Cupcake ten mins to go xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I think fletch is the only one not on the fb group these days so won't know, but I have had another mmc, baby stopped growing at 8+3 so about 4 days ago. We are just so sad. Think once this is over we are going to take a break from trying to have a baby as our first year of marriage has just been so full of sadness and despair this year we need time to try and be happy again and enjoy our life that may or may not be without a child forever x


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> Well I think fletch is the only one not on the fb group these days so won't know, but I have had another mmc, baby stopped growing at 8+3 so about 4 days ago. We are just so sad. Think once this is over we are going to take a break from trying to have a baby as our first year of marriage has just been so full of sadness and despair this year we need time to try and be happy again and enjoy our life that may or may not be without a child forever x

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Well I think fletch is the only one not on the fb group these days so won't know, but I have had another mmc, baby stopped growing at 8+3 so about 4 days ago. We are just so sad. Think once this is over we are going to take a break from trying to have a baby as our first year of marriage has just been so full of sadness and despair this year we need time to try and be happy again and enjoy our life that may or may not be without a child forever x


:hug::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## KelseyK

Wow! This thread moves fast :haha: 

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!! 

It's CD18 for me and I'm already going crazy lol!! I've had cramps all day! I wish I knew when I ovulated :dohh: I don't know if these are O cramps, IB cramps or just gas lol!!! I've also had a horrible headache for the last couple of days?? Who knows. No EWCM in site, unless I just missed it? It's hard to tell. I've mostly just noticed thick white sticky cm (TMI!) Guess I'll just wait an see!!!!


----------



## maryanne67

Aww Cupcake so sorry for your sad news :hugs: for you and your oh xx


----------



## maryanne67

my puppy on right and friends on left they both dogs and 5 n half weeks old and once again cupcake :hugs: x
 



Attached Files:







530852_221352994662719_316064775_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I am so so sorry Hun :hugs: hope u and hubby are ok....xxxxxxxx

Maryanne aw they puppies are gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw maryanne the pups are sooo cute x

Kelsey thick white cm for me is always the lead up to af so she might be finally on her way x


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryanne, the puppies are adorable!!! I bet you have your hands full!!!

Cupcake, I just wanted to let you know, again, how sorry I am for your loss. Give yourself the time to grieve that you deserve, you've lost another child and that is devastating. :hugs: and lots of <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake, again hunny im so sorry and like the ladies have said, give yourself time to grieve, if you dont want to continue ttc for a while then you and DH go and do things that you have always wanted to do, you can always come back to TTC :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

~I think im either CD11 or CD10 and i am having a shed load of creamy CM which is quite stretchy!? WEIRD!!

Oh those puppys are stunning hun!!! awww i want one xxx


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Well I think fletch is the only one not on the fb group these days so won't know, but I have had another mmc, baby stopped growing at 8+3 so about 4 days ago. We are just so sad. Think once this is over we are going to take a break from trying to have a baby as our first year of marriage has just been so full of sadness and despair this year we need time to try and be happy again and enjoy our life that may or may not be without a child forever x

i only just logged on to bnb but thank you for posting here for me. i hope youre feeling okay today and taking it easy. if we lived close i would cook you kiev for tea :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


KelseyK said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!
> 
> It's CD18 for me and I'm already going crazy lol!! I've had cramps all day! I wish I knew when I ovulated :dohh: I don't know if these are O cramps, IB cramps or just gas lol!!! I've also had a horrible headache for the last couple of days?? Who knows. No EWCM in site, unless I just missed it? It's hard to tell. I've mostly just noticed thick white sticky cm (TMI!) Guess I'll just wait an see!!!!

hey kelsey,. its so funny cos we have a facebook thread too. and for the past month this thread has been really quiet but weve all of a sudden decided to come back haha. so you joined at a perfect time! the 2ww is sooooo hard to get through when you dont know when you ovulated. my cm isnt always reliable but i hope these 2 weeks goes fast for you and you get your bfp!


maryanne67 said:


> my puppy on right and friends on left they both dogs and 5 n half weeks old and once again cupcake :hugs: x

maryanne those puppies are sooooooo cute!!!! how did the post mortem appt go? or is it tomorrow? xxx

Aident mum im sorry you are in this limbo and not knowing whats going on. hope the dr gives you some insight. xxxx


----------



## KelseyK

I'm so confused. Anyone know what a fluttering/ muscle spasm feeling could mean? Ugh. My cramps where horrible yesterday and last night. Sharp pains and dull aches throughout the day. Also had stabbing pains in bbs. Now all morning I have had fluttering/muscle spasm feelings in my uterus? Any ideas? My calendar said I should have O'd on Friday but who knows!!


----------



## fletch_W

they all sound like symptoms the pregnant ladies on here had before they got their bfp!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

All sound promising Kelsey!!! 

Cupcake how you doing today lovely Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelsey when was the last time you did a hpt? I've got everything crossed for you x

Cupcake :hugs: x

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not good Cath and mrs d, not good at all. Feel sad and empty and can't stop crying. I actually think this mc is harder to get past than the last as now I think that there's something wrong with me and I can't carry a child, and that really hurts as I feel quite hopeless now. I want a baby so much :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cupcake :hugs: I know how you feel I wasn't as far gone as you but after the mc o was upset but after the ectopic it made me feel I couldn't carry a child,having nearly 6 months off has made me feel so much better,I do think you and dh just need to do things as a couple maybe have some of the tests the hospital are offering you but get grieve as much as you want to hun,at the end of the day you have suffered a loss and you need to grieve. Maybe when your feeling a lil bit better you go away for a little break and enjoy being a newlywed couple,I wish I could give you a massive hug hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think we will probably wait until Christmas is over and then think about trying again....at the end of the day, if I have a problem and an going to have a 3rd mc and needs tests and /or treatment then I don't want to leave it ages to find that out.

I just feel like the rug has been pulled out from under me again and my worlds fallen apart, all my plans gone :(


----------



## KelseyK

I'm only on CD19. AF isn't due until nov 9th :/


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake I am so so sorry to hear this, I just don't know what to say, I'm thinking of you hun and sending you lots of :hugs: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake that's a positive way of thinking about it hun,I'm glad your thinking about ttc in the new year hun Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't not Cath, I want a baby so much it hurts and the sooner I get any tests or investigations done the sooner I get my rainbow right? 

Are you back to ttc now Hun or still waiting til after your party?


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake i think time out will definately do you some good. so you can get tests done and if you find there is nothing wrong then you should ntnp and just enjoy bonding. the first year of marriage is the most important for bonding etc so enjoy the time you have and everything else will fall into place. big hugs xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake :hugs: u will hav a baby I felt the same way after my second mc Hun but look at me third time lucky and I'm sure u will be the same just hav time to enjoy hubby and u will get ur rainbow Hun.....xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Cheryl, you are giving me some hope. I know there is still hope it's just heartbreaking each time it goes wrong.

So I just ordered 45 OPKs and 15 HPTs do I can check my levels after my erpc and then my ovulation after that. This will happen for me xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It most defiantly WILL happen for you hun!! Cheryl is proof of that. Xxxxxxxxxxxx

We are ntnp for now hun until after the party xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake :hugs: I think you are doing the best thing wait til after Christmas so that your body can get back to normal coz I think if you fell pg you would be distraught with worry and you wouldn't have grieved for this baby. I'm sure there is nothing wrong with you, you have just been extremely unlucky. Like Cheryl it will be third time lucky for you hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Kelsey I didn't think you had got af, I thought you were still waiting and still getting bfns? Did I miss you getting af? x


----------



## fletch_W

think that was aidensmum mrs d xx


----------



## KelseyK

MrsDuck said:


> Kelsey I didn't think you had got af, I thought you were still waiting and still getting bfns? Did I miss you getting af? x

hehe yeah sorry my original post may have been kind of confusing. I had a d&c in August and I got my first AF Oct 12th, so this is my 1st official cycle :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm sorry Kelsey I was obviously having a blonde moment x


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw hun it will happen. Took me 7 months but here I am. Not out of the woods by any means. I had loads of testing but nothing showed up. Only my thyroid but its ok just now.

I really hope the break helps and Santa brings you a bfp :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Yay Cath re the the dress. Tears means its the one! My mum sisters and bridesmaids all cried!!


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies :hi:

Cupcake enjioy some newly married life with oh and let time do some healing hun you will get your rainbow baby but your right about the sooner the testing the better but please let yourself heal with ohs support big :hugs: x

Fletch post mortem results nov 5th x

Mrsd how long before you hear blood results hope they get them quickly for you x

Thanks everyone puppy is cute but funny his tongue sticks out when hes asleep not too much of a handful at the moment he mostly sleeps after about an hour play, food then sleep for 2/3 hours cant cmplain yet 

:hi: everyone else keeping my post breif as i can as on my fone but thinking bout you all x


----------



## fletch_W

ah yes i remember now. sorry. i will be thinking about you hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi maryanne :wave: I'm only going to hear if there is a problem so no news is good news xx

I can't believe how long you have had to wait, thankfully not much longer :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

cupcake1981 said:


> Thanks Cheryl, you are giving me some hope. I know there is still hope it's just heartbreaking each time it goes wrong.
> 
> So I just ordered 45 OPKs and 15 HPTs do I can check my levels after my erpc and then my ovulation after that. This will happen for me xxx

Hey I had my Erpc on the 10th July my hpt were neg on the 16th and I started my OPKs on the 17th and they were pos on the 23rd, I got my BFP 3rd aug Hun u are way more fertile after a dnc tbh I think my body needed it for a proper clean out... We never waited the 2 wks to hav sex since I had no infection we did it 8 days later. I hope this has helped Hun.......xxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hope all u ladies are well...xxxxxx

I'm on countdown to sat to finish work fr 9 days off :) I can't wait cos we're going to a cottage but we watched tht cabin in the woods the other day and I'm hoping it isn't a cottage tht sits its self in the middle of nowhere lol I'm a big scary cat lol. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

aw cheryl lol i hope you have a lovely time away you deserve it after working so hard through your ms. :)

hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl that sounds lovely x

I hope everyone is having a lovely day x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Cheryl that made me laugh!!

Cupcake i hope the EPAU apt goes as well as can be lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ahhhh ladies, the shop my dress is from - iv just googled them and they all seem to be having really bad reviews :-( saying that they charge stupid amounts for alterations etc i feel like i dont want to get my dress from there now but my deposit is down and i love my dress ALOT but now im thinking is it too big and my sister is saying i shouldnt have a big dress because im little (5ft 4 and 8 and a half stone but ill be about 5ft 7/8 with heels on under my dress) im feeling so confused, i know im not getting married for a while but i dont want to waste money :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

is your deposit refundable? cos you can just explain to her that you changed your mind and found an even better dress xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im not sure i think i need to try it on with my friends to show them, i cant find any nicer dresses this is the dress i love, after looking at some pictures of it im feeling a bit better, i think its cause when i tried it on it was a little bit big so when its fitted it will look even nicer  xxx


----------



## fletch_W

no i mean so you can find your dress somewhere else if this woman has bad reviews? and if it doesnt fit in her shop and she does too many alterations that you dont want? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

The designer of the dress only supplies to Berketex bride :-( I do know of a lot of seamstress that could do it but im not sure how much they would charge :-( Iv got 2 years to figure that out i suppose :-/

Heres a little sneaky peak of my dress, excuse how rough i look xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw soooo pretty xxx


----------



## fletch_W

oh my gosh you look stunning!! did you have your hair cut? looks nice! instead of taking it up could you get a hoop skirt? thats what i did, i got a 3 tier one so it didnt puff my dress out too much. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun thats my real hair. i hate it so much!! Will be wearing my extensions on the day lol! 

It def needs to be taken up, even with heels and a hoop i was tripping over it lol the dress isnt meant to be touching the floor really its meant to go like this - Minus the straps lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

ah okay. i like the idea of the dress being off the floor so you can see your shoes. its cute. itd be cute with a pair of bright red shoes and red flowers etc. i like your hair like that!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i hate it hun, its always up in work and the only reason i left it down that day was so it would be easier for the clip for the vail to go in my hair lol. Well my sisters wedding had loads of bright colours and my wedding i want to be champagne colour (BORING LOL) I do like your idea though!! Yep only like half an inch off the floor, be less messy too lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath u are beautiful Hun I love the dress Hun, I'd get it from there and worry about alterations nearer the time, I remember when we were booking everything we were being dead sensible and by the time the wedding was on us I started booking stupid stuff I had a white light up dance floor and my alterations cost £250 then I paid £180 to get my dress dry cleaned and boxed.... Tht was a total rip off tho..cx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooooo I love it!!!! U look amazing!!!!!!!!my bridesmaid dresses came from berkotex brides


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Ladies, Poppy how did you find Berketex Brides?? THe reviews iv read have been from the Aberdeen and Kingston branch saying how rude the staff are but the Cardiff branch seemed lovely, even when i was crying in the shop because my dad wouldnt pay for the deposit (so SAD!!) they gave me tissue and everything and let me try the dress on and take pics of it!

OMG Cheryl a lit up dancefloor!! I lvoe it!! that sounds amazing!!! yeh i agree that the dry cleaning of a wedding dress is a stupid amount of money!! its one of those things that doesnt really need to be done but it does if you get what i mean?!

Would any of you sell your wedding dress?? xxx


----------



## Poppy84

We got the dresses from the Watford branch. We didn't have any problems but we were only getting bridesmaid dresses. I wouldn't worry about reviews. If its THE DRESS, just go with it and I'm sure any problems can be sorted along the way


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly, hopefully it will all be paid off a year before the wedding so then ill just wait until a few weeks before for all the fittings, i dont generally lose or put on weight but after pregnancy....who knows lol! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My dress is currently rolled up in a bag in my wardrobe waiting to get dry cleaned but like you lot I just couldn't justify paying a couple of hundred pounds to have it dry cleaned when I won't wear it again but no I wouldn't get rid of it xx


----------



## Poppy84

My parents payed for my dress to be dry cleaned and boxed so I'm very lucky. They didn't tell me how much it was but aparently it was ALOT


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD what was your dress like? No I dont think i could get rid of mine? I told my MIL that i will wear mine when im bored around the house lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine is still hanging up at my mums in dry cleaned! Keep meaning to do it but never got round to it so far. Loved my dress so much.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath this was my dress I just loved the back of it

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3434


----------



## MrsDuck

I think there should be parties where you wear your wedding dress again otherwise it's such a waste of money xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I totally agree although not sure I'd fit in mine these days!


----------



## cathgibbs

MRSD!!!! That dress is absolutely STUNNING!!! Iv never liked Maggie Sottero dresses but that one is beautiful!!! 

I agree!!! there should be parties!!

MrsD im no longer your friend - i cant stop looking at the dresses now lol.

I like this one - complete diff to my dress but i do really like this 

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=G4009&page=0&pageSize=36&keywordText=&keywordType=All


----------



## MrsDuck

Nor me oooops x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine was Sottero Midgley, loved it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's lovely, I think I tried that on but I felt I was too short for it x


----------



## MrsDuck

Which one cupcake? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh you can't see it online anymore as its discontinued. It was pale gold with ivory lace overlay and a tulle fishtail bottom . First one I tried on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw it sounds beautiful x


----------



## cathgibbs

i havent really liked her dresses my friend is getting married next Aug and she sent me a pic of her dress by Maggie Sottero and im not fussed on it, it suits her lovely but its a fish tail and i cant do fish tail but that one i just copy and pasted i love and its £400 cheaper than mine :-/ BUT if i fall pregnant in the next year i will have to work my ass off to be trim enough for it wheras mine is a corset so it will suck in the fat lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww it sounds lush Cupcake!!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

What's this 'if' Cath? You will fall preg hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think its because we have had a 6 month break from ttc i dont want to go through all the trying and being pissed off when AF arrived, im liking this ntnp approach now as i have something to occupy my mind, and now DF has decided he wants us to go and live in Canada, WTF?! There is always a new plan with us lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine was a corset which was why I chose it, firstly I didn't need any underwear ;) and secondly after the meals and as the night went on I could loosen it do it was very comfortable to wear all day and all evening x


----------



## cupcake1981

That's so random! Ate you doing OPKs? The woman at the epu told me to stop doing them and take the relaxed approach, sex 2 times a week....hmmmm


----------



## MrsDuck

Sex twice a week! I wasn't falling pg with sex 7 times a week!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol @ MrsD No underwear haha you saucy bugger lol! no i know what you mean though hun, you dont feel the need to get trim so much do you? whereas if you choose a slinky dress it clings to bumps etc! 

Cupcake i am not using anything at all (shock horror i know lol ) we just DTD when we want to which is between 2-4 times a week, no legs in the air no worrying about getting the egg if my period comes its ok as i know i havent tried, if it doesnt come then it'll be a lovely bonus, im not stressing about anything, it will happen to me when my body is ready, iv realised after the mc and the ectopic then the laporoscopy and MTX My body has been through hell this year and im fed up of trying to make myself GET pregnant so im just chilling the F out lol! you do feel so much better hun and you and DH can enjoy some 'fun time' with each other without just DTD just to make a baby, do you know what i mean hun? Just fun sex lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fun sex lol I've forgotten what that's like, baby making is very stressful! It's good to have that attitude, I hope I can relax a bit, but im desperate for a baby now, I can't relax with it sadly :(


----------



## MrsDuck

2-4 times a week when you aren't trying! Your df should consider himself lucky haha xx

It's a great attitude to have cath and no stress but I'm like you cupcake I now need to get pregnant x


----------



## cupcake1981

I got so far this time, I really feel like I'm a grieving an actual baby this time, and am Not getting any younger if I want more than one. Hopefully it will happen quickly, but I don't mind waiting couple of cycles if it's what my body needs and I get a perfect egg and sperm combination with all the right chromosomes! But we will be trying!

Lol Cath 2-4 times a week! Where do you find the energy!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tell me about it I'll be 33 next week!

You have lost a baby hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha its 2-4 weeks when we are trying too but im more strict then lol we have to have it every other day but now i dont care if we do it on 2 consecutive days etc! 

I am extremelly broody but as long as I have something to occupy my mind im good xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah last time it was earlier and just looked like a smudge on a screen, this time it looks like a baby, and I had a name for him in my head and everything, and I knew he was there for 5 weeks and loved the baby he would have been in June. I miss him and feel empty inside. My longing for a baby is stronger than ever now :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake you greive for as long as possible hun, honestly now you just pour your heart out, im not saying you will feel better after it but you need to get it all out, i wish i could just give you a massive bloody hug :-( such a horrible thing to have to go through.

Ladies 33 is still young!! most women this day and age done even think about children until their 30's, :hugs:

Awww cupcake i really dont know, i dont stop from the moment i get home everything seems like a rush to me, i tell DF to be in bed by 9 if he wants sex lol!! he can go back downstairs after it but it saves him waking me up at 11pm for it lol xxxim so romantic! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah my hubs never goes to bed as early as me, that's exactly what we do....sexy times then some cuddles /legs in the air lol, then he goes back in tge living room and plays FIFA! I'm generally knackered by 10pm and not really up for it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Its hard work being women isnt it hun?? Have a few early nights this week hun and some nice bubble baths, just relax and chill out and cry your heart out if you want to, let this next few days just be about you and DH, maybe plan a couple of days away for the pair of you? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha last of the romantics, we aren't much better x

Like cath says pour your heart out cupcake it certainly made me feel a little better as you girls all understood how I was feeling x


----------



## cupcake1981

I feel like I have brought lots of doom and gloom to our group this week. If im bringing anyone down then please say and I'll be quiet. I don't want to be a mood Hoover.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake DONT be so bloody silly, you have not brough any doom or gloom here at all, we have all been there hun and we have all been here for each other thats what this group is for, dont think like that hun because i know we certainly dont, we just want to be here for you and we are ready to help you through it all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx oh bless you, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you Cath xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't be daft, like cath says we have all been through it and we all help each other stay strong. You are not bringing anyone down, we are all here for you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Is it tomorrow your having the surgery hun xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes. I'm very scared but at least I know what to expect this time xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks mrs d xxxx

I am having runny fried eggs and chips for tea tonight. Can't wait x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that made me smile, enjoy your runny eggs and have a glass of :wine: too xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I'll be thinking of you hun,enjoy your food,have a vino and have a nice long soak in the tub,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol no alcohol 24 hours b4 anaesthetic! I'll have my choc orange instead :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm chocolate now you're talking xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby came home with a new tv tonight so we've spent the last hour looking at start up menus haha. 

Just off to the pub for dinner, have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Enjoy the pub hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I bought choc eclairs and ice cream today, lots of comfort food to get me through the next few days. Gonna put a casserole in the slow cooker tomorrow am b4 going to the hospital so there is food when we get home if I feel like it, plus will keep me busy in the am xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake iv just put my stew in the slow cooker ready for tomorrow  yeah you might not feel like eating but its there for you to have the choice,nice homely food,is dh going with you hun? If you don't mind my asking how long is the op and how long do you have to be there altogether? My mc was quite 'straight forward' xxxx

Enjoy the pub Mrsd!! 

I made garlic stuffed chicken wrapped in Bacon with veg and douphionoise ( can't spell lol) potatos for df then made my stew for the slow cooker,having a bath then its time to make myself food  xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

We had a stew yesterday with mash and dumplings, still managing a little food!

I have to get there at 12 and then the op takes about 20 mins I think, but I'll be out about an hour I think. I'll be demanding the tramadol as soon as I come round again tomorrow! Hopefully be home by tea time but last time there was an emergency so didn't go for surgery until 5pm. I have bought a new dressing gown today to keep me warm while I'm waiting to go down, and washed it and some slippers in some lush comfort so it smells amazing. The small things will make tomo more bearable. Yeah hubs is gonna take me x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! So much to catch up on!! Love all the wedding dress chat! 

Cupcake - I hope it all goes well tmoro, and as easy and smooth as it can be hun. Spoil yourself rotten over the next few days hun, do whatever you want to and need to to make yourself feel a little better. And you have every right to grieve for your baby hun, you arent silly and it is perfectly normal.


----------



## shelbysioux

Hope you can get through tomorrow Cupcake and be stronger for it, you will get your rainbow I just know it xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Shelby xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm had a nice dinner of pâté, steak and black forest gateaux at the pub I'm now too full to sleep

I hope all goes as well as it can tomorrow I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum im putting in a request for rare steak at the weekend I think! My runny eggs were so good! X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake I'm thinking of u today, u enjoy ur rare steaks and runny eggs cos before u kno it u will be pg again with ur rainbow Hun. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thinking of you cupcake :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Crappy smear test for my today :/


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Cupcake, ill be thinking of you today lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d I'd gladly swap a smear for an erpc! Good luck tho, I hate them they suck.

Thanks for all the msgs girls, you're all fab xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah mine's just a blip in the ocean compared to what you have to go through today :hugs: stay strong xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm doing ok today hun, just got up and put some dinner in the slow cooker for tonight, and packed my bag. Didn't really get any sleep last night but after today it will be over and I can start to heal again and prepare for third time lucky xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

It WILL be third time lucky hun, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Thinking of you clare! Loving your pma its so encouraging! Youre amazing! Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's all a brave face Fletch, I'm crushed inside hun xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I am gonna try to remember some of the things over the last couple of days...

First of all, Cupcake, don't be silly, you are not bringing us down, we are here for you and understand what you are going through. If you can't turn to your lucky ladies then something is wrong! We love and care for you and want you to be able to talk, as much as you need to, about your loss. It isn't fair, life isn't fair, and we want to help and support you in any way that we can. I am glad you are doing small things to comfort/treat yourself, you deserve, at least, that. I hope today goes as well as possible. Allow yourself the time you need to grieve... you've lost your child.

MrsD, good luck with the smear today... those are no fun! Although I must say in the last year I have gotten much more used to my lady parts being examined! 

Cath, you look stunning in your dress... I think you should go for it and then, if you need to, find another place to do the alterations. I also think 2nd guessing if it is the right one, after buying it, or a deposit, is probably pretty common, I know I went through that.

I wish I could remember more, but know that I am also thinking about the rest of you lovely ladies and hope everyone is doing well.

I am doing okay.. was really stressed/worried about my family on the east coast but, thankfully, they (and their homes) are all okay.


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> It's all a brave face Fletch, I'm crushed inside hun xxxx

aw hun. but you have a positive attitude about trying again and its really encouraging to see. youre bound to be crushed and you are more that entitled to be. you dont have to put on a brave face for us tho. we know what youre going through. :hug:


----------



## baileybubs

Hoping it all goes well for you tofay cupcake, and fletch is right you don't have to put on a brave face to us! Hopefully this will just make you even stronger and next time WILL be your time for your rainbow Hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake thinking of you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AmyB have you had any contact with your family hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm glad your family are all ok and that you and bubba are doing well too x

Cupcake I hope it all went ok xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just had a phone call advising me of my treatment date....21st jan 2013. Not quite within the 8 weeks as promised but at least I have a date x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Mrsd :hugs: I'm glad their not taking the piss and giving it to you in march or something later,do you know how long its going to last and when can you go back to ttc xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be in london for a week then in total quarantine at home for 2 weeks then restricted time around people for 6 months then I can ttc. At this moment in time it seems ages away but this year has gone sooo fast. It will be Christmas before I know it then our cruise in jan (will be able to book it tomorrow now) then the treatment at the end of jan then just 6 cycles and away we go :happydance: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I phoned up and complained this morning about the service I have had since surgery and the fact that they haven't returned calls or emails and there was the cock up with my bloods and my referral and suddenly I've had 2 phone calls and an email today.....sometimes it does pay to complain xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good I'm glad you complained Mrsd,they are useless!!!!! They think you have all the time in the world!! Oohhhh where's your cruise going to go to hun? Sounds lovely and you most certainly deserve it!! I'm so glad your thinking positive lovely and your right it will fly by!! Next month will be 6 months since the ectopic and the first 3 months dragged but I can't believe how quick its gone abduction the same will happen to you xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath x

We are doing a cruise of the arctic circle to see the northern lights, I can't wait x


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm so jealous!!!!!! Iv always wanted to see the northern lights!! Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww MrsD SO GLAD you finally have a date and a light at the end of the WTT tunnel! AMAZING! I know it could have been a bit sooner, but you know all of the UK shuts down for 2 weeks basically at Christmas, so taking those out it is about 8 weeks isn't it? :haha: But honestly, your attitude is AMAZING and so admirable and you are right, it will be next summer before you know it and you will be 100% healthy and ready for your rainbow!!! EEK that makes me so excited for you! Because now you won't have to not be around baby for a few weeks or anything, you will be PERFECTLY healthy and able to enjoy every second of your much deserved and awaited rainbow! :hugs: hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a winter wedding and go on honeymoon, so romantic. Have you seen the Joanna lumley programme where she went to see the northern lights it's amazeballs haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks tawn xxx

I know it's the best thing to do to have all the treatment first it's just hard to wait but I actually feel a bit excited by having a date even though it's ages away, I think it's just a relief to actually have a date :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I said I HAVE A DATE a few too many times in that post but I'm finally out of limboland yay


----------



## cathgibbs

I'd love a winter wedding but all I can think about is wedding pictures anew I'm finding it hard to pick a month from may-September where the weather will be okish lol I'd love a December wedding ....Ohhhh no is it still on tv? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Google it I'm sure it'll be on I player or something it's been on a few times x

I know it's so hard to decide which month we couldn't decide either but the hotel we wanted for our wedding was twice the price from June to October so we got married a bank holiday weekend at the end of may and it was beautiful x

If you could guarantee snow without the country coming to a standstill winter would be sooo beautiful with snowy wedding photos


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D so glad you have a date :) Sorry it is longer than you wanted to wait but it is defo a good thing! x


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> the designer of the dress only supplies to berketex bride :-( i do know of a lot of seamstress that could do it but im not sure how much they would charge :-( iv got 2 years to figure that out i suppose :-/
> 
> heres a little sneaky peak of my dress, excuse how rough i look xxx
> 
> View attachment 505941

wowwweeee love it!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Mrsd the hotel looks fab in snow too I love the cold and snow!!! I'm thinking of May,the week before bank holiday cause we always seem to have nice weather,if it rains I honesty think ill cry lol

Awwww thanks Dani,how you feeling hun? When's your scan now xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Mrs d thts my birthday 21st it will fly by glad u got r date. Cx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm good. Just a little tired and hungry. Other than that nothing. Next Friday. Scared to death!


----------



## thurl30

Hi everyone :wave:

Mrs D glad you got a date finally, you can start to plan and look forward to ttc again, it will fly by if this year is anything to go by :hugs:

Cath September weddings rock :)

Hope everyone is doing ok today :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xxx

Haha cheryl I'll be radioactive on your birthday.

Dani your scan is on my birthday x

Cath this a link to a bit of the Joanna Lumley thing that was on TV. Fast forward to 5mins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZ8xd6xnZ9U&feature=plcp


----------



## MrsDuck

I just noticed your ticker, 14lbs lost Thurl you are doing fantastic xxx


----------



## shelbysioux

I'm glad you got your date Mrs. Duck you seem very buoyed up by it that's good :happydance: x


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Hi ladies.

Haven't posted in here for ages but just thought I'd pop in and say hi. Still very unwell with Hyperemesis, but I'm surviving, and hubby has been ok with taking time off work to look after me (I even sent him to swimming lessons for our DD at the wrong time (!!) this morning and he took it in his stride).

Thinking of you all x


----------



## MrsDuck

Mummy I hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for appointment date mrs d, you have a goal in sight now and know when ttc will start again - something to work towards! Was your smear ok? I spotted loads after my last one and was convinced I had cancer, but it was fine, think just where it was my first one not on the pill.

Mummy so sorry you are still suffering. Are you excited for your scan on Monday? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake yes I feel much better just having a date to work to. I have never bled after a smear but it was like the start of my period, do you think it's coz I'm not on the pill? It makes sense coz I was on the pill for all my previous smear tests and no blood xx

How are you feeling today? Are in in any pain apart from emotionally? Were you able to get a good nights sleep? :hugs: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think so, I hardly got periods on the pill so I guess not much blood in that area so never bled and never really hurt. This years one Definate spotting and more discomfort when she was doing it. 

Yeah I slept well from 9pm, in a little pain today but paracetamol is helping.

Are you at work today? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl how you doing hun?

Mummy i hope you start to feel better soon hun! 

Cupcake :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

MrsD that video is amazeballs!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm glad you had a good sleep and I hope the pain eases (emotionally and physically) xx

Yup I'm at work today it's just really quiet x

Cath I know wow if we get to see a show like that x


----------



## baileybubs

I cant keep up!! Back to loads of chattiness ladies yay!!

Mrs d - soooooo happy you have a date for the treatment finally and you can book your cruise! That video looks amazing, I think I will have to go see the northern lights one day, it just looks fabulous!! And it will be summer before we all know it and you will be back to ttc!!

Cath - I had though about a December wedding, me and df officially got together on Christmas day coz we were both working in the same pub and I think having a Christmas drink after work finally gave him the courage to ask me out so I would love a Christmas day wedding but I think the logistics will be too hard!! Have you managed to visit any potential venues yet?

Thurl - well done on 14lbs!! Thats a stone isnt it? Thats amazing hun!!

Fletch - how are you hun? Not working too hard I hope!!

Mummy - oh I'm so sorry that the sickness is still bad, I really hope you feel better soon hun xxxxxx

Cupcake - how are you feeling now hun? Hope you are resting well and just taking it easy xxxxxxx

Tawn - how are you hun? Has your SS's mother stopped messing him about yet? That poor boy must have been so confused having her as a mother, I am so glad he has you, you will be the most amazing mother hun coz you are so protective of him and so caring!

Cheryl - how are you today hun, when is it you go away to that lovely little cottage with DH and Gus boy?

Everyone else I hope you are ok!

AFM - my df has an interview for a new job yay!! Although its less money boo!! But its much better opportunities for him as well as better quality cooking (its an Italian restaurant yum) and it looks like he pretty much has the job coz he knows the head chef! I'm so happy for him coz I really think he needs his passion for food and enthusiasm back!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tawn

Thurl, amazing job hun! 14lbs is some serious weight loss!!!

Mummy, so sorry you are still feeling so sick! Hope baby eases up and gives you a break soon!

Cath, I love hearing all of your wedding talk! Did you pick a dress out yet for your engagement party? If so I want to see a pic!! :)

Cupcake, massive :hugs: and hope you are eating tons of comfort food and keeping your feet up today hun!

OMG Bailey you are a sweet potato!!!!!! How amazing! :cloud9: Great news about your DF's interview!

Stepson's mum is the same, she'll never change. But I feel the urge to tell you ladies a secret on here! Me and my DH have been seriously talking about moving back to America, like as soon as next summer as it takes about 8 months to get their visas!!!! It is so crazy and unexpected because we always planned on staying here at least until I had dual citizenship, but we have realized we don't really plan on coming back to the UK because myself, DH and stepson all love it so much there. 

I think being pregnant has really pushed me to realize how much I miss my family (I come from a HUGE network of family and friends) because we really only have Dh's parents here and they are not involved with Ollie at all (which DH and I find very frustrating), and so we can't really rely on them for any support after baby is born etc. I just feel totally alone here now and I have SO many more work opportunities in the US, I honestly just think we might be much happier there. Feels a bit overwhelming to think about though!! Will need to make a decision in the next couple of weeks if this is really what we want to do!


----------



## cupcake1981

OMG Tawn that's amazing news! Will be so good for you to go home and be near everyone you love and have all your family around you when you have a small baby! 

Yep feet are Definately up today, although I hate having to be fussed over and not being able to do anything much. I feel like my lady parts have been put through a tumble dryer though I'm so bruised and battered down there! Luckily the bleeding has slowed right down though so although I'm in more pain than last time, maybe the surgeon did a more thorough job and I'll heal quicker and not start bleeding out leftover tissue like last time (sorry if TMI).

Bailey that's great news about your df having an interview - wi you get more time together if he gets it? x


----------



## MrsDuck

The thread is full of good news xx

Bailey great news on df getting an interview I hope he gets it x

Tawn that's fantastic news a new baby and a whole new life all of you together x

Cupcake sorry you are feeling battered and bruised but hopefully the bleeding will stop very soon and enjoy mummy fusses for the day xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Tawn thats fab!!! it will be lovely for you to be around your family and friends with a little baby!!! if SS and DH love it out there aswell then i say go for it hun! you have nothing to lose!! What will SS mother say? Will she try to make him stay here??

Oohhh yes i have the dress its below, its quite nice but its very tight so im going to have to put it on before i do my hair and make up and i HATE doing that :-(



Awww Cupcak, rest up hunny, let your mother spoil you rotton, i hope your oats were nice? have you got anything planned this weekend or just resting??

Bailey FAB news on DF getting an interview woohooo i really hope he gets it hunny!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that the dress for your engagement party Cath? It's lovely xxx

Nope I am gonna take it easy all weekend hun, I tried to get back to normal to soon last time and it didn't help so gonna let hubs look after me! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that dress is gorgeous you'll look stunning in it x

That's a good idea cupcake, take your time and rest up x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies, im not loving it so ill have to try it on tonight with shoes etc, theres no other dress about which i like :-( 

Good idea hun, stay in in the warm, wrap up warm eat lots and watch loads of movies or rubbish tv and just focus on you and getting better etc xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun why are you not loving it? It looks gorgeous x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmm I dont know hun, i think its because i have to do my hair and make up after i put the dress on as the top is so tight its a struggle getting my head in and sequins always hurt me lol but im going to put some vaseline where it hurts, im just in a really bad mood today lol ignore me ladies!! nothing is pleasing me haha xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Cath I think it is gorgeous! Honestly, you will look amazing! 

My DH seems to think that stepson's mum would sign a letter allowing us to go since it would mean she wouldn't have to be forced into seeing him or paying child support..... which is awful but I tend to agree. That way she can play the victim "ohhhh Ollie is gone so far away, I miss him so much" rather than the part of terrible mother, if that makes sense?

She is only seeing him an hour-2 a week anyway max to feed him fish and chips and watch the simpsons, then dump him back so I don't know that it would make a difference to her. And Ollie has said he would miss her "a little bit", but feel fine as long as he could Skype her


----------



## cathgibbs

Then go for it hun you have nothing holding you back here do you? It's quite sad that he will only miss her a little,not sad in a bad way on you and dh but its sad in a way that as a mother she should behave in a way mothers should so he would miss her loads but she has brought all that on her self,silly cow lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree with cath tawn, when would you go? x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm good thanks was Working today just one day to do then I'm off :) we go away on mon can't wait....xxx

Cupcake big :hugs: Hun hope ur resting up. Xx

Cath tht dress is gorgeous Hun u will look amazing....xx

Mrs d how u doin Hun? Got any plans this wkend?xx

Tawn I wud hate to be away from my family especially having a baby, my brothers in Brazil and we miss him terrible. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you can't wait for your holiday, one sleep :) xx

Just been to the pub (again) for dinner, well it is Friday ;) xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Had a meltdown today. Have been totally fine the last 3 weeks not thinking about babies or temping or all my normal TTC stuff and then today, out of the blue, it hit me on the way in to workthis is the month. The sad month. Which totally sucks since this is my birthday month and I love my birthday. ButI was pregnant this time last year. I was about 8 weeks along at this point. We found out there was no heartbeat on the 21st. My D&C was the 23rd. Last November sucked. So it just caught me off guard and I melted this morning. Thank goodness for a really busy day at work. That helped. Hope everyones well and pregnancies are moving along wonderfully and there are more BFPs that I havent noticed yet. :dust:


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath you got the dress yay! Let us see it on ;)

Tawn I'm always surprised when Americans choose to live here, I'd much rather live there! I hate where I live though. So boring!


----------



## Dani Rose

ttcbabyisom said:


> Had a meltdown today. Have been totally fine the last 3 weeks not thinking about babies or temping or all my normal TTC stuff and then today, out of the blue, it hit me on the way in to workthis is the month. The sad month. Which totally sucks since this is my birthday month and I love my birthday. ButI was pregnant this time last year. I was about 8 weeks along at this point. We found out there was no heartbeat on the 21st. My D&C was the 23rd. Last November sucked. So it just caught me off guard and I melted this morning. Thank goodness for a really busy day at work. That helped. Hope everyones well and pregnancies are moving along wonderfully and there are more BFPs that I havent noticed yet. :dust:

Sorry you had a bad day :( it's horrible when it hits you out the blue. Hugs


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc sorry november is going to be crappy for you. Only 2 weeks til your hospital appointment then hopefully it won't be long til your bfp xx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I totally agree! How heartbreaking is it that he hasn't cried over her not seeing him or the thought of moving away doesn't bother him? Just goes to show how much she threw away the greatest gift a woman can have...... :( But at least it protects him a bit, because then she wouldn't be CHOOSING not to see him like she is now as we live in the same town, if that makes sense?

MrsD, it takes about 6-8 months to sort their visas out, so I think we would move as soon as the school year was over! Babe will be about 4 months then and OK to fly, so it kind of works out perfectly!

Cheryl, I know, I am missing my family more than ever now that I am pg. They want me to come back for a baby shower as they feel left out, but I just don't know if we can swing it as we have no-one to look after Ollie while Steve is at work etc. On a brighter note, I hope you have an AMAZING time away with your DH and furry baby!

Dani, I moved here for the experience and because me and DH wouldn't abandon stepson (especially with that woman for his mother!!!) but we got custody so much easier and sooner than we expected, we are just sort of thinking "why the hell not!?" about moving back. Very exciting as we all really do love the Seattle area (where I am from). Plus, DH is as excited about the "red circle store" as Fin was! LOL

TTC, I am so sorry you are having a rough day hun! massive :hugs: and I can't wait for you to be able to be TTC again and get your forever rainbow baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn as the timings work so well it was obviously meant to be x
That is so sad for any child not to be sad that they are moving away from their mum, it just proves what an awful mother she has been x


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet on here today, how is everyone? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d

What have you been up to today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

I was working at lunchtime, then went to visit my nan, then went shopping and I'm now sat in front of the tv, so nothing interesting but I've had quite a busy day. 

How are you today and have you felt up to going out anywhere? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No not ventured out yet and probably won't tomorrow either. Not in too much pain today, but feeling quite down in the dumps :(

Sounds like a nice day, sucks having to work on a Saturday tho x


----------



## MrsDuck

It was only one viewing so it wasn't too bad just a bummer coz it was in the middle of the day but being a Saturday I could wear jeans 

Sorry you are down in the dumps, me too tbh but I'm finding going out for nice walks and meeting up with friends (who don't have children) is really helping. I barely spoke to anyone including hubs for 2 days after being told that I couldn't have a baby before my treatment :( 

I'm glad you aren't in much pain now although the pain inside is going to take much longer to fade but we are all here for you :)


----------



## Poppy84

Hey cupcake

Glad pain is less. I would be surprised if u weren't feeling down in the dumps though!!!!

Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d, I'm so sorry you have to wait, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. I feel down just knowing I have to start over AGAIN, but at least when I start is in my own hands. We are all here for you to xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun thanks :hugs: we will both get our rainbow babies in our arms soon. I'm like you all I can think of is all the time that I've lost and being back at the start. It will be almost 2 years from when I first fell pregnant before I can start ttc again, I'm just frustrated but remaining positive xxx

Have you decided if you are going to have a break from ttc for a while or ntnp to take away some of the stresses or get straight back to it? xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Cupcake and Mrsd :hugs: for you both but you will get your rainbow babies but until then look after yourselves and i think the walks mrsd are a great way to relax abit so mrsd its good you have now got a date for treatment x

:hi: evrryone else am on my fone so not doing a lengthy post do read everyday just not posting much until i get on my laptop hope yous are all ok today havent had much to read here today whats everyone been upto havent heard much from shellie on here lately hope shes ok 

afm got post mortem results monday at 10.30am


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks maryanne xxx

I'm glad results day is almost here for you, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I have no idea mrs d at this point what well do, at the moment, maybe NTNP in dec and if it's meant to happen it will, but part of me thinks we should wait a few months. Think I'm just depressed at the moment though, after AF I might be ready for a new start. In the new year some of the pressures on me at work are supposed to be taken away, maybe if I feel less anxious at work I would be better prepared to deal with a pregnancy, I cant help but feel that work stress might have contributed to my mcs? 

Maryanne hope you get some answers tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake it's hard isn't it, just do what feels right at the time xx
Have you got some time off work or do have to go back tomorrow?


----------



## cupcake1981

No I'm not going back tomorrow! I'm signed off til the 10th thankfully. Then I'm in for 4 days and I have a week and a day off on leave.

Sucks that after the last mc we could book a lovely holiday to cheer ourselves up and have something to look fwd to, this time nothing!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok today. Big hugs to you all who are feeling down :hugs:

Maryanne - I will be thinking of you tmoro xxxxxxxx

Mrs d - have you booked for the northern lights yet?

Cupcake - I hope you are ok Hun and not feeling too down xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake can you have a long weekend somewhere next weekend even a nice hotel just the 2 of you maybe with a spa? I'm glad you don't have to rush back to work xx

Bailey how are you hun? No not booked yet as we are extending the cruise and staying in Norway for a few days at the end, have emailed the company and am waiting on prices, I can't wait til it's booked :happydance: xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok thanks mrs d, going round to my friends house for Sunday lunch soon which will be nice. Feeling really tired though coz I didn't sleep well last night but its a nice relaxing Sunday so it's all good!

Oooh I bet you can't wait to book! I'm so excited for you! 

Cupcake I agree with mrs d, can you maybe have a night away I'm a hotel or something?


----------



## cupcake1981

I dunno it's difficult as hubs plays footy every sat pm and it's just not worth the guilt trip to ask him to miss it. Plus it's little nephews 1st Bday next Sunday and I've promised to do his cake. We are going to visit my SIL up north the weekend after so will have a few days away together then. 

Mrs d will be lovely to have something to look fwd to xxx
Bailey yummy id love a roast today I think we are having fajitas which I'm not thrilled about as I have bad tummy pains today and done think spicy food is gonna help!

Been reading through a thread on the ttcal for third time lucky ladies (Cheryl is on it to!), so hoping I'm gonna be one of those ladies!Ali g me think we should try again in Dec xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a nice time at your friends bailey and enjoy your roast, it will taste even better coz you haven't had to cook it xx

Definately do something next week then cupcake you need something to look forward to too xx

I've just looked out of the window and there is a stunning rainbow I'll post it later when I'm the the pc, I hope it's a sign that things are going to get better for all of us xx

I'm off to cook a roast lamb dinner mmmm xxx


----------



## Tawn

Maryanne, I just wanted to say I am thinking of you as you go to get Joshua's post mortum results today. Big :hugs: hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies, Hope your all doing well?

Mrsd & Cupcake :hugs: i hope you are both feeling a lil bit better today ladies? You WILL both be having your rainbow babies next year i predict a September/October baby for you Cupcake and MrsD Either a xmas baby or a spring baby for you lovely!!

Maryanne - :hugs: for today hunny xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn!!! 15 weeks already!! Wowzas!! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryanne, good luck today. I hope you get the answers you so deserve and need and the support you need to deal with today. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

I have taken the day off work sick today coz I just feel rubbish. Insomnia has most definately set in along with a cold and mega itchy skin doing my head in! So it's a day on the sofa for me, whilst df has his working interview today. 

Mrs d how are you feeling today Hun? Heard from the travel company about prices yet?

Cupcake - how you doing Hun? Hope you aren't in much pain xxx

Maryanne - thinking of you and your results for Joshua today xxxxxx

Cath - morning lovely how's the wedding planning coming? 

Tawn - how are you? Still looking and moving back Seattle Hun?


----------



## cathgibbs

Stay in bed today hun, try not to do too much and try and get some sleep in if you can :-( I had Insomnia years ago and it ruined me so i know how you feel on that part bless you, its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too cold out aswell so stay in, cwtch up and do nothing 

Im good thank you hun! Wedding planning keeps getting set back cause DF is worrying about money as the venue i want the reception to be in is gonna cost about £7425 but thats with 80 guests in the day with a drink when we get there, 3 course meal and then 120 guests in the night with a lovely BBQ buffet and the Marquee charge oh and the church is in with that price- i think its good as the place is beautiful and i know loads who have got married there but he says its too expensive but we will see Sunday when we go to check it out  

Went to my friends engagement party Saturday had such a good night its making me very excited for my party now!! YAY! lol!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Maryanne thinking of you too! 

Tawn Fin adores the circle shop! I'd love to move to America!

Bailey I've got insomnia too, mainly because I'm petrified of Friday and going back to that place I found out then had the MC. Dreading it! 

Hey everyone :)


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - thats a good price really for that amount of guests hun I think! Especially if its the place you want. And you've got loads of time to save up for it lol.

Dani - aw not long now and hopefully you will get some peace of mind on friday, got everything crossed it goes ok for you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani you will be fine hun, i understand the worry though as i would be the exact same but i think the only shock you are gonna have is that there is more than one little bean in there xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath that's scaring me too! 2 would be ok but I'm thinking what if its 3 or more!!! It says risks are twins mostly then triplets so fx just one or 2 lol. I spent the last day researching. One lady prog was 217 and twins. 212 mine was! Eeeek


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath that price isn't bad at all! My chum was £13,500 on food alone! Wtf


----------



## Dani Rose

Go abroad! Ours was 1000 euros lol


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my first wedding only cost £1500 for the actual wedding but we didnt have many guests coz it was abroad and didnt have a real wedding breakfast or reception. But we got quoted £5500 for my wedding to df with 60 day guests and 100 evening guests and the cheapest drinks and food package hehe!!


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL would would DH say if it was twins?! lol!! i cant wait what time is your apt?

We were gonna get married abroad but i want to plan EVERYTHING so we decided to get married here lol well i say we but DF literally has no say he just leaves it up to me, same with our engagement party, he just knows where it is and what time lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey sorry you are feeling pants hun, insomnia is so frustrating isn't it, and the more frustrated you get, the more impossible it is to sleep. Is it the baby making you unconfortable?

Cath is there anyway you can do the evening food a bit cheaper to make your df happy? For mine I refused to pay £18 a head for the evening as everyone is too wasted to even care what they are eating, so we had bacon sarnies and a huge 5 tier cake of actual cheese that everyone loved, then we went to macro and bought 6 huge boxes of crackers so that people could have bacon sarnies, cheese and biscuits and wedding cake! Everyone loved it!

Dani Friday will be fine, don't worry, I've had the bad luck lately, you are going to be a third time lucky lady like me hopefully xxx

MaryAnne -thinking if you x

AFM, not doing great tbh honest last few days, have been quite sore the last couple of days (maybe internal bruising coming out), and I think I'm quite depressed to, which I guess is to be expected.


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake I'm sorry you feel so crap hun, big hugs :hugs: Your wedding idea sounds good though, originally I wanted cheese and biscuits after the meal but decided that it was just a waste of money! And we were going for a hog roast buffet which was just ham joints, pork joints and breads and pickles which was the cheapest buffet but I thought it would be fine coz like you said everyone will be drunk anyway!!

All this talk has got me thinking about mine again! My dad has left the hotel he worked at now where we were going to get married so we wouldnt get discount anymore. But I am really considering a December christmas themed wedding, but doing it last minute, so saving the money and booking just a couple of months before coz its like half the price then! Dont think we could afford it for next year but for 2014 thinking it could be good!

The insomnia is coz I just cant lie in any way thats comfortable, I'm getting pins and needles everywhere, plus my nose is all stuffed and this itchiness is just insane! Vicks vaporub seems to help the itching strangely for a while though lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake it is totally normaly to feel/be depressed hun :hugs: with my first mc i dont think i got over it for about 2 months and everytime i had a drink i would get really upset and i couldnt be around people who had babies or talk to anyone who was pregnant i hated seeing pregnant women. just concentrate on you hun if you dont want to see or speak to anyone for a few days then dont, just stay inside for a couple of days and focus on gettting 100% better, going to the Drs and getting those tests done and focusing on ttc again when you are ready. it WILL happen for you hun :hugs:

Well im going to see if we can knock the price down someway, i was thinking not everyone eill want to have food in the night (majority of people who ate in the day wont be that hungry) so if i do food for just say 60 people that brings the price from £7425 to £6228 and tbh i could go for the cheaper buffet as the buffet i want is £19.95 a head! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my parents said to cater for just 100 people for the evening buffet even though there would be 130 people there coz not everyone will eat or eat much especially those that will have had the wedding breakfast meal. 

And dani I think twins would be amazing although I would just worry twice as much if I were having twins!!


----------



## Tawn

Chatty on here this morning!

Cupcake, massive :hugs: again hun. Of course you are feeling low, I think I would be worried if you didn't. I say cry loads and maybe write some of your feelings down in a journal or something to help process them, because grief and getting through it takes time.

Cath, £7000 ish sounds cheap to me! LOL, our wedding was about $16,000, so about £10,000 but we had a full open bar and an amazing array of expensive food because my dad only likes "the best" :roll: Worth it though, because it is an amazing day! And I know, I can't believe it will be 16 weeks tomorrow! I moved my ticker back because my midwife moved my EDD by a few days cause I o'd late and baby was measuring perfect by O, though. So I was sad to lose those few days because I like watching it move up! LOL

Dani, ahhhhhg I am obsessed with the thought of you having twins! Honestly, your prog was SO high, I feel pretty sure there are two in there!

Bailey, I am sorry you are feeling so rough! Have you thought of getting a pregnancy pillow to help you sleep? Everyone I know who has had babies before says they wouldn't have been able to live without their pregnancy pillow!

AFM, we spent the weekend talking about the big move to America and decided to delay it for another year. We are just so financially stable right now, it is kind of daunting to throw that all away and start over with nothing in the US with a newborn. If we wait a bit we can focus on saving even more money so we can maybe put a down-payment on a house rather than renting.

The good news is I found out I am eligible for UK citizenship earlier than I thought, so I will be able to get dual passports before we head back just in case we ever need or want to return to the UK, which is a much safer option and we are both happy with it. I think the summer of 2014 or thereabouts is our goal now!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn! Yeah I am considering a pregnancy pillow but I dont want to spend a load of money on one for it to be useless coz I have read most people say either one extreme or the other, they either love theirs or they think it was a waste of money!

Aw yeah finances always have to mess up plans dont they, but I think I'd do the same as you and save up more whilst your little one is newborn. We keep talking about saving a deposit for a mortgage too and it just feels like we will never get there!! Df has a job interview today but its for less money than he's on now!! Its got better opportunities for progression though so hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Dani Rose

My app is 9.40 am, so atleast not all day to wait!

Cath I planned every detail and it was in cyprus, was easy! I have loads of info if you needed it!

Tawn yay! Can I come too?? ;)

Cupcake I hope so hun, for both of us x x


----------



## MrsDuck

You are a chatty bunch today, I love it :happydance:

Maryanne thinking of you today :hugs:

Cupcake :hugs: 

Bailey have you spoken to your dr about your itching? Remember that one born with the lady who was being driven mad by itching? 
I hope your dfs interview goes well and he gets the job x

Tawn that sounds like a plan then with the dual passport you have that option of returning x

Cath I love the wedding plans x

:wave: to everyone else, I hope you are all well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was thinking about that mrs d but my itching is just on my chest (not my :holly: but above them and in between them) and thats the only place it is, I think chronic itching as a result of liver/kidney issues is all over (or so I have read). I'm thinking its more heat rash/skin stretching but its really uncofortable (and very unlady-like when I just cant help but scratch lol!!).

Are you at work today mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I've missed that smiley :) 

Can you put some calamine lotion or something like that, it would drive me demented xx

Yeah I'm at work today but I'm bored x


----------



## baileybubs

I've been putting sudocrem on it and talc alternatively lol, they seem to work for a while. 

I'm sat watching Loose Women lol, its quite dull today. Just slowly panicking over money whilst I am on mat leave again, I shouldnt be left alone with my own thoughts lol. Df always says, dont worry we'll manage somehow, but I am the financial one whereas he just spends it so how he knows we will manage I dont know lol!!

Its such a lovely looking day outside today!! Shame I cant walk bailey really, seen as I am off sick. Just had to take paracetemol too coz my head is thumping!! Cant wait to see how df has done on his interview though so I am wide awake and cant get myself to sleep (lack of sleep is no doubt the reason for my headache!).


----------



## cathgibbs

The itching would drive me insane too i hate itching lol!!

Well ladies, iv just had a chat with DF, im thinking of going on the pill until after the wedding, these past few months have been so stress free ntnp and the more im thinking of it the more i dont mind waiting until after the wedding, whatever we decide i will still stalk this page so i wont be gone completely lol as much as i want to get pregnant and have a baby im enjoying it just being me and DF for now xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun, thats good that you and DF have managed to come to that decision together, it will be really nice to have that time just the two of you and preparing for your wedding. We will miss all your POAS though!!!! And dont be leaving this group, you cant get away from us that easy haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i wont, i need to see everyone get their BFPS!! Iv realised it myself as last month we didnt dtd during o and this cycle i have deliberatly avoided it and (TMI) my CM and EWCM has been excellent (one point i even thought i had wet myself i had soooo much) im not even upset that we didnt dtd, i think im enjoying us going out together etc - if it happens it happens and ill be very happy but i like it the way it is for now and i think my body has been through a lot this year so its time i gave it some TLC xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw its great that you sound so happy and settled with everything hun, and like you said, it it happens it happens doesnt it? If not you can keep enjoying time with each other and planning your wedding and your future together xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I hope the itching buggers off, I'm itching just thinking about it xx

Cath that's a great attitude but don't you dare leave us xx


----------



## cathgibbs

For once in my life im content with every thing and im happy to wait, i bought a pack of 15 hpts last month and i think i have 12 left - now that doesnt sound like POAS person that i was does it lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath, you are still very young and have plenty of time to worry about babies and ttc after you are married like you say. When are you planning your wedding for?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol MrsD i was itching too!! haha im the same when people talk about head lice, i start scratching my head :rofl:

I wont be leaving you ladies, i dont think i could! i love our chats!!

Well cupcake iv always said i dont want to ttc in my late 20's just incase something couldnt happen and a few months later DF and i decided to try and we have had one mc and one ectopic - thats the only thing im worried about with waiting 3 years :-(

Not until 2015 cupcake but seems as iv just managed to knock £2k off the price of the venue by not having a buffet for 120and only having it for 60 i think we could do it in 2014  xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh well i thought we had missed the fertile window but just checking when we dtd last week and DF woke me up at 1am friday morning for .....well......you know...........and i think i O'd Friday as i had a lot of EWCM - now at 3dpo my uterus feels like its so heavy its gonna fall out soryr if its tmi but thats what it feels like lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You are bound to be pregnant now that you have decided to wait haha xx

Oh and cath you made me scratch my head x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha i know MrsD before my party too!! it could be from drinking Diet coke though as i drunk a lot of is this weekend - feels really heavy but gassy if you get me? Like i have a full bladder? 

It does doesnt it!? and when i see Dora scratching i automatically scratch, i check her every week for flea's but shes stopped going out so much now :-( Althought the witch went out Saturday night and decided to leave me a dead Robin in the kitchen Sunday morning when i had a hangover!! i could have killed her!! Feathers everywhere lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You are just making excuses, you are preggo yay xx

I saw your post on fb, sounds like you had a good night apart from the present Dora left you. How much apple bobbing did you need to do? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I could have killed her honestly, thats the first time she has brought something in the house, she normally leaves it out in the garden :-( It was like a scene from the hangover yest morn, i woke up so confused haha! i wasnt too bad considering!! I ate LOADS though, had a maccy ds in the morning then chip shop in the night but today i sound really rough lol! 

Did you do much hun?

Maryanne I hope your ok :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha x

No didn't do much we had a quiet one, just went to the pub as normal for dinner on Friday then had a quiet Saturday and Sunday, it made a change and I really enjoyed it xx

Maryanne I see you lurking too, how are you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I love quiet weekends!! got 2 quiet weekends coming up then its the party. id love to have a nice pub nearby that cooks nice food :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's great but they aren't that close, we have 3 all 1.3miles away from us in diffent directions so its a bit of a trot, they're downhill though but it means you need a drink for the walk back uphill home! 

Not long to go before your party yay have you decided if you are wearing your new dress? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha love your excuse to have a drink Haha amazing,they sound like they have nice food tho hun.

Nope only 19 days to go lol I'm excited but nervous too,my friends engagement party was so much fun Saturday I hope ours will be the same. Yeah I tried it on with shoes and it looks fab xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I never cook on a Friday it's either pub or a takeaway :)

It looked gorgeous and you are going to look stunning in it, we want to see pics x

Oooh I just thought how are you going to explain not drinking? (coz you'll find out you are pregnant a few days before) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath that's always the way, you forget to try and b4 you know it your preg lol! You will have to be on anti biotics or something at your party. 

Mrs d wish we had some nice local pubs within walking distance to us but they are all a bit rough.

Have had a horrid afternoon, been in loads of pain and had proper heavy bleeding, thought the bloody erpc was supposed to get rid of it all, I may as well not gave bothered :(. So glad my mum was here with me, it was terrifying :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Mrsd I love that,Fridays are the weekend so no cooking on Fridays!! 

Thank you hun,ill get df to take some before we leave if I have time  

Lol your mad Mrsd!! If I am ill just drink diet coke cause I normally drink vodka and diet coke,the only problem will be jaigerbombs as I'm obsessed with them so that's gonna be tricky,I think I'm just gassy and heavy from the diet coke xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake are you suppose to be in this much pain hun ?? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I phoned the ward and they didn't seem to worried, if it gets really bad I'll call them again xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you've got your mum to spoil you xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake im so sorry you are in so much pain, make sure that you do go to the hospital if it gets worse or the bleeding gets too heavy coz they like to fob you off at the hospital.

Sorry I disappeared mid conversation earlier, I suddenly felt really really sick and had to go to bed. Very weird but seemingly fleeting. Whats weird is I said last night I didnt think I was gonna go to work and I didnt feel too bad last night, maybe its just the recent lack of sleep that made me feel sick.

Anywho, whats everyone up to this evening? Looks like my df has got this job, will know more when he gets home later. Anyone going to/been to a firework display?

Maryanne I hope it all went well xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad you are feeling better bailey. Sometimes a good sleep is all you need xxx

I've sent hubs out to the pharmacy to buy me the STRONGEST painkillers they will give him, the hospital didn't give me any take home meds after my op and para/ibuprofen is just not touching it. Bleeding seems to have slowed a bit now. This totally sucks :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I hope you are feeling a bit better after your rest and fantastic news about your df x

I'd love to go to a fireworks display but there don't seem to be many on this year and they are all tickets to get in WTF it's a field so nope I'll just be looking out the window to see if I can see any.

Are you feeling well enough to go to watch any? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I wonder if they left a bit of lining behind which is now being shed? call them again if it continues, I had very little bleeding after mine. Did you have this much blood last time? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm on my own anyway mrs d so even if I could be bothered theres noone to go with me lol, maybe next year lol!

Aww cupcake that sucks that they didnt give you any strong pain killers!! I have some dihydrocodeine that I wish I could magically send to you hun!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Just make sure you do go to the hospital if it does get worse, promise me, coz my workmate ended up in hospital last week after still bleeding heavily 4 weeks after her mc. She filled a pad in ten minutes and ended up on a drip so if that happens dont hesitate hun (dont mean to sound all scary, just dont want anything worse to happen to you xxxx)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey maybe next year x

Those meds make me feel sick, I couldn't take them when I got them after my surgery I think it's the codeine, I can't take cocodemol either coz I want to :sick: x


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not that bad hun, if it was I would go. The clots and stuff (sorry tmi) seem to have gone for the last couple of hours and that was the worst thing :(


----------



## cupcake1981

The morphine made me so I'll mrs d, but the tramadol didn't touch it after the op. wish they'd given me some tramadol to take home. I hate codeine to that always bakes me really sick to :(


----------



## cupcake1981

In hoping it is just lining mrs d, I couldn't face seeing anything else :(((


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm the same they gave me morphine in surgery and when I came around I wanted to be sick so they injected me with anti sickness that made me dizzy and again made me feel sick. I'm ok with one of them during surgery is it pethidene they use??


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I had to have the anti sickness meds to after the morphine. I was in such a bad way after my surgery hubs had to take me to the car in a wheelchair and I was really sick on the way home :(. Was horrid. Never had pethidene, isn't that what they give you in labour ?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my mum had pethidine in labour and she said it was awful, she said it was like being drunk coz she felt so out of it!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sounds great to me!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's the worst feeling isn't it. The one that didn't make me sick may not have been pethidene as yes that's the one you get in labour but it was something other than morphine or codeine x


----------



## baileybubs

No my mum said she had no control and it was that sicky dizzy drunk feeling. But it's supposed to be different for everyone.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I'd like to be out of it if I ever get to being in labour!


----------



## baileybubs

Of course you will get to being in labour Hun! Third time lucky remember!


----------



## MrsDuck

Third time lucky for us both xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

For the three of us,3rd time charm.....Cupcake I hope the pain eases soon for you hun xxxxxxxxxxxx

Iv got one very very scared little cat under my bed and an outdoors dog in my bathroom lol I got to try and have a bath with him in there so god knows how he's going to react lol. Awwww Dora brought me another present today.....a little mouse :-( atleast I'm a good mother to her Haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah cath all 3 of us third time lucky xxx

Who's dog have you got? Haha Dora and her presents xx


----------



## cathgibbs

He's nickys dog,he's a lurcher so they aren't really house pets,I don't like him but i wouldnt see him being scared cause of the fireworks :-( she's beyond lately she must really love me  xxxH


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw the poor thing x


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies,

How are we all? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw cupcake :( sorry it's not being nice to you. Hate MC just hate it!

Cath I'm so jel I can't come to your party! Lol

I'm ok got tingly fingers. Scared my thyroid again :(

Away shopping yay! Got a few returns and stuff to get x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww I know i would love you to all to come! I will have a drink for all you pregnant women hahaha!!

Well DF just txt me saying he thinks he would like us to (TMI ALERT!!) 'do it like rabbits' next month to get pregnant lol so looks like ttc is back in but im still not gonna use OPKS or anything as it was making me turn into a mad woman, if we get pregnant next month then the wedding is going to be put back to 2016 - I dont know whether im sad or happy at that idea lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath whatever is meant to be is how it's gonna happen! We cancelled our wedding to have Fin and I'm so glad i did. He is the most amazing kid! Light of my life :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww bless him he is gorgeous hun  was you due near your wedding? I would still get married in 2015 its just money really Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah dont forget cath that the month I got my BFP I had said that I was going to go back on the pill the next month coz otheriwise I would have been due too close to the wedding, so sods law you will be preggo hun lol!!!

Ooh wish I could go do some shopping dani, wel jel!! Its too rainy and cold to be bothered going getting the bus lol!

How is everyone else today?

My df got the job yay! Its less money but weekly pay so will make life a little easier in that respect, he cant spend all his monthly wages at once lol!! He's handing his notice in today, hope they arent arsey with him!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab news about his job hun!! when does he start?!?! is he happy?? I read an article yesterday that reminded me of your DF as he is a chef (i think lol!!) it said that men who work in hot environments will have trouble concieving as the heat burns sperm!!! And men who have their laptops on their laps so ladies if DH's do this - stop it!!! lol!!

haha i know hun just my luck! Feeling slightly weird aswell, my uterus is feeling full/heavy. ep side had a few tinges last night and my cervix is stupidly high :-? time will tell xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh well keep us updated if you get any more preggo-like symptoms!! 

Yeah he's a chef, and thankfully his sperm seem to have been ok (as far as we know) so he must keep himself well ventilated hahahaha :rofl:
He is only giving one weeks notice, coz his boss is a cow and quite frankly he doesnt give a damn anymore. He had been promoted to acting head chef and a few weeks ago we found his job being advertised on the job centre, then she hired someone new and said he wasnt hired to take over df's job but then last week she came in and said that it was time this other chef had a turn at running the kitchen to see how he does. So basically she has used my df for the last 5 months so run the kitchen on a crap wage and has now replaced him with someone who (according to df) is lazy and does more talking than working. His boss has always had it in for him, dont know why she just doesnt like him coz she was always giving other people pay rises and then telling him she couldnt afford it. He's a bit of a pushover but I think she has finally pushed him too far!!
Bless him though he came home from the working interview yesterday and was all excited and enthusiastic and said its great to actually cook real food and not feel like a microwave technician lol. So good to see his passion back, so I dont care about the pay decrease, he's hopefully gonna be much happier! 

Sorry for the essay there lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey so happy for you that he got the job! 

Cath it will be sods law that you are preg and had stopped trying but if it's meant to be its meant to be! The best things happen when you're not looking xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless him!!! i bet he cant bloody wait to do what he actually likes to do!!! his boss sounds like a right gimp aswell!!! could he work less than a months notice? DF is in a similar situation, hes a brick layer and his current job he does a mixture of everything but he would just love to do purely bricklaying but theres only him in his job who can do it so when he does get a chance to do it, hes doing work thats meant for 4 guys so hes flat out which isnt as enjoyable then :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i know Cupcake, my stomach has been quite sore today, crampy - was af cramps this morning but now it feels like iv got an upset stomach coming :-(

How you feeling today love xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol sounds like classic symptoms to me!

I'm ok, not so much pain today but am taking some really strong stuff, volterol or something, and hardly bleeding. Really hoping yesterday's horrific episode was the end of it! Abdomen is so tender tho :(.


----------



## cathgibbs

Good painkillers they are hun, have you tried having a nice hot bath hun and maybe getting a hot water bottle on your stomach? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

We only have a shower, but I have been using a hot water bottle, that really helps x


----------



## baileybubs

I dont think you are allowed a bath anyway whilst you are still bleeding are you hun? Hot water bottle is deffo a good idea though hun, and dont do too much, I know you are probably going a bit stir crazy now and wanting to do stuff but be careful. Glad the volterol is helping though. 

Cath my df is only giving one weeks notice, he should give a month but he has said he doesnt care, he gets paid for this month on thursday so the worst she can do is not give him reference in the future, which I doubt she would have done anyway! Wish I could be there to see her face when he says he's leaving and its just before Christmas!
Has your df been looking for another job? My df used to moan about his job but never did anything until I pushed him to lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah use that hun, and put your feet up, when are you going back to work?

Ohhh i couldnt live without my bath lol im obsessed with baths i have one once a day lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I used to have a house without a bath and before I moved in there I was like "oh its ok I dont have baths often anyway" but once I lived there I realised how much I loved having a bath!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think your allowed it just no bubble bath or anything like that,not 100% though!!

Oh sorry hun i thought you wrote 1 month! oohhh 1 week!! Amazeballs!! thats fab!! i bet hes sooo happy now!!

He has been looking but its me telling him to stay at his jobs as building site jobs are not 100% longterm and hes been with his company for 6 years now so iv told him to wait a year or 2 until the climate is a bit better xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, my df was a bit worried about changing job at the mo, coz he said what will happen if after his 3 month probation they say he isnt good enough or summat and we are having a baby, and I just said that we will have a child for the rest of our lives now so anytime either of us gets a new job there will be that worry so he should just go for it. He isnt getting the best wage ever at the mo anyway so even if he lost his job I am sure he's be able to find another job for a similar wage even if that job wasnt chef related. I'm a bit of a risk taker though, although I am the worrier too, so what I do is take the risks then panic afterwards that its all gonna blow up lol!! So I may be encouraging him now but wait til after Christmas and I start panicking that they'll say they dont need him anymore lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

No not allowed baths anyway your right bailey, I was thinking about going for a swim later in the week until I remembered that I probably can't do that either! I've done nothing since Thursday I am going a bit stir crazy. Think I'll need to be surgically removed from my dressing gown when I need to get dressed again :(.

Back to work on Monday if I'm up to it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats a really good point hun!! you wil have the baby for the rest of your lives so you may aswell get used to taking 'risks' with jobs as you cant stay in the same job for 18 years can you? Any date when your ML starts? do you know how long you will be taking off? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm finishing on feb 24th when I'm 34 weeks if hopefully I manage to work til then. I wanna take 9 months off but will have to see how we manage money wise.

Has anyone seen the film the lovely bones? I'm just watching it but I have been putting it off coz I know it's quite a dark depressing film.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh not long!!! you excited!? thats the only problem these days in it hun, money! who will look after the baby for you to go back to work? id love to be so comfortable that i could stay at home but unless i win the lotto that isnt going to happen xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well it would have to be child care coz both our parents still work so it all depends whether I can get another job thats weekdays during the day, otherwise I might have to go onto night shifts eek!! But if I cant get another job I would rather stay at home than do nights if we can afford it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath have you taken volterol b4 (you said they were good do thought you might have)? Did they give you tummy cramps? I have cramps and a bit of an upset tummy but no bleeding so thinking it might be down to them?


----------



## cathgibbs

im no sure hun tbh i had them 6 years ago when i had my tonsils out? have you checked the side effects? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lo and behold....common side effects are stomach pain and diarrhoea, of which I have had both since taking them.... So dh goes to the pharmacist to ask for the strongest painkillers to give to his wife who is going through miscarriage pain and they give him a medicine likely to cause stomach pain. Jesus Christ some people are thick. Guess I'm stuffed now!

Still at least my bleeding has stopped completely, for now anyway....


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad the bleeding has stopped cupcake xx

Bailey yay for dfs new job xx

Cath is your ticker right ate you 4 dpo? xx

Hi dani and everyone else :wave:

I've been to a funeral today which was so sad, she planned the whole thing herself as she knew she was dying, she was riddled with cancer and tried everything possible in life and as treatment, all the experimental stuff too when the drs said there was nothing else and it finally got her at 46, the church was packed


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d that is sad, I'll never know how people have the strength to do that. The bravery of some people astounds me.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh MrsD thats so sad :-( Did she have any children? Such a horrible horrible disease!!!!

Yeh 4dpo hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah 2 children :( 

Cath some serious symptom spotting is on the way then :)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh the poor things :-( my heart goes out to any child who has had a parent dying :-( 

Well the past 2 days my stomach has been rather weird but im determined not to SS as its gonna make me mental so im not looking into anything, if its out of the normal and it makes me stop what im doing then ill note it but right now im going with the flow lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Oooh Cath sounds promising!!!! Rem all my symptoms!

When we cancelled the wedding I was already preggo with DS but we decided a while before that to cancel and TTC. I had Fin in the June, moved house in July and the wedding was Sep, was money and me being way too fat for my tiny dress I bought pre pg haha! 

Mrs D sorry to hear that, it's awful. I was at one not long ago that was my mums friend, her kids are my friends and it was just so sad to see them saying goodbye :( Hugs 

I ate chicken that was a wee bit pink, barf!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani not long til your scan eeeek :) xxx

I just made a lovely Thai beef noodle dinner it was yummy


----------



## Dani Rose

I know scared! Been reading up on twins lol

Oooh that sounds lush I love rice/noodles/ Thai/Chinese/Indian mmmmm


----------



## MrsDuck

So we've convinced you you are having twins too haha I love it, we shall find out for sure Friday yay xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You could be the new octomom ;)


----------



## fletch_W

octomum!! hahaha!! 

i really hope its twins for you! how exciting would that be?! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Awww how exciting would it be if it is twins!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

If its twins I'm getting me some clomid, a psychic told me I'd have twins and I want them now!!!! It's obvs why I've had 2 mcs, cos theres supposed to be 2!!


----------



## baileybubs

Get on the clomid cupcake! It would so amazing if you do have twins after your psychic prediction!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani when I had my thyroid removed I had tingly/pins and needles in my fingers and toes and it was a calcium issue, it must be quite dangerous as they rushed through bloods in 10 mins and then gave me calcium tablets I'd defo mention to your dr xx

Yay for 2 sets of twins xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol even hubs has come round to the idea, at least I'd never have to worry about getting preg and mc ever again if we had twins! x


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks ladies im ok rwsults suggest placenta came away either during or 24/48 hours before labour so joshua would have died in utero so classed as stillbirth i have loads of pages to catch up but gonna leave it to tomoro so hope everyones ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne I'm glad you have some answers from Joshuas pm. Must be very hard for you to read his results :hugs: hope your ok lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx

Dani how old was Fin when you did get married? Is love my children or child to be at my wedding,my nephew was 5 when my sister got married and he looked so cute in his little suit xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I'm glad you finally got Joshua's results and I hope it gave you some piece of mind :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tawn

Big hugs Maryanne! My only prayer for you is that it brings you as much closure as possible and that this is something your doctors will monitor very closely with your next pregnancy so that you get your forever baby.


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D I told them they are ignoring me! Grrrrr!

If it is 8 I am afraid I would prob have to choose to have some kind of reduction op, it doesn't bare to think about but I suffer with IUGR in my pregnancies so even 2 would be an issue. Leila was 5lbs and the placenta was all mushy and breaking up they couldnt pull it out proper as it was just coming away in their hands. Fin had slow growth and didnt grow at all the last 2 weeks so I was again induced with him too. So 8 wouldnt make it, I can guarantee that. It won't be 8 haha! 

Maryanne big hugs hun :(

Cath Fin was 2, leila was 6. They were so cute! I will add a pic on FB of them x


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant get on FB now hun cause im in work :-( thats a lovely age though, hes such a cute looking lil boy xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw boo, he is so cute. Leila is a madam/diva/hard work/demanding! Fin is cuddly, loveable, laid back and awesome! 2 totally different kids! Both nice people though with nice personalities. We have been mega lucky.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha yeh she looks independant and Fin looks like a proper mammys boy who loves to cwtch!! both adorable children!! and i love the name Laila!!!! If i have a girl she will either be called Layla or Lola xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ha I like Nola just now, DH hates it!


----------



## cathgibbs

did you have trouble deciding on a name for Laila and Fin? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Not really, Leila was going to be Charlie but that is now her middle name, Greig came home with Leila and I just loved it!

Fin, I wanted Evan but G said no as he knows a guy with an Evan, he is still saying no but that is the boy name I am having! Evan Jack. I liked Jack but my BFF used it!

I liked Lily but my cousin used it. Girls im stuck, I like Kate, G doesn't. I like Elena G doesnt, haha!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Evan Jack is nice hun!! what names has he got???

Lola for a girl and Devon for a boy but DF doesnt like Devon, 

Just ordered a pack of IC's :-D 

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch - any symptoms today hun?

I got quite bad lower backache, dull cramps in my lower belly and just generally tired but im always tired lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani how are your pins and needles now? I can't wait to see how many heartbeats there are on Friday :) xx

We will have a fight too trying to find names I think I'm going to have to do a deal of its a girl I can name her and if it's a boy dh can name him x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooh I forgot to say WE HAVE BOOKED OUR HOLIDAY! yay :happydance:


----------



## Dani Rose

Details Mrs D?!?!

I want to name whatever the sex so he can bite me!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I don't blame you, after I've squeezed one out of something clearly not large enough for purpose I might change my mind too lol xx

We've booked out arctic circle cruise to hopefully see the northern lights xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I've just made your nutella cookies mmmm xx


----------



## Tawn

Glad you were able to book your holiday MrsD! You so deserve it!


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Fletch - any symptoms today hun?
> 
> I got quite bad lower backache, dull cramps in my lower belly and just generally tired but im always tired lol xxx

Sames. Havent noticed many symptoms today but had headache for 3 days now :(


MrsDuck said:


> Dani how are your pins and needles now? I can't wait to see how many heartbeats there are on Friday :) xx
> 
> We will have a fight too trying to find names I think I'm going to have to do a deal of its a girl I can name her and if it's a boy dh can name him x




MrsDuck said:


> Fletch I've just made your nutella cookies mmmm xx

Mrs d thats what me and hub agreed on. I have Aivah Carol for a girl carol being dhs mum who passed away in '02. And i like nahum/naom william for a boy. William is my grandpa who died when i was 2. i like middle names that are after memorable ppl. 

Yay for making the biscuits! Theyre amazeballs :holly:

And yay for booking your holiday! Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lovely names hun  Headaches are a sign - extra rush of hormones and all that  xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Really? I get sudden waves of nausea too but i get that with migranes. Do you have any new symptoms? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep!! that was one of my symptoms last time, had a headache alllllll the time!! when is AF due?

no not really hun, been crampy and had back ache since Monday till now - got a weird taste in my mouth not metallic but just weird and i cant put my finger on it? oohhh and very loose BM's :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath I rely think you caught the egg! So similar to my 2ww symptoms with last bfp!!!!

I had:

Cramps at 2 dpo
Cramps at 9 dpo
Pinchy pokey pain in left side off and on from about 7 dpo
Loose bm from 10 dpo and constant cramps
Nausea from 12 dpo

You are gonna be the first if the 3rd time lucky ladies!!

Mrs d so glad you booked your hol - sonething to lok fwd to and focus on xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and very very vivid dreams and a foul mood the whole tww!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was in a mood yesterday but only because DF was an hour late for food cause he went to his friends and then his stupid dog kept standing on Dora on purpose and this dog is 5 stone so i was NOT happy lol! Well I ov either Fri/Sat and we dtd on Monday and Thursday and nothing since because im too tired lol, time will tell I suppose!

How you feeling now hun? you in work or have you got this week off? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well you got a great chance of having caught the egg!!! Lol poor nicky he must be wondering what's going on nothing since Thursday, although if he complains tell him my hubs hasn't had any for almost 3 weeks poor soul, I'm totally off the menu at the moment! I really miss him tho :(

I'm Signed off until Monday, but I don't know if I'm gonna be ready to go back then, I am still in lots of pain and had another very heavy scary bleed last night. It's shi* :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i know hes not impressed, iv told him if he comes to bed by 9pm he can have some loving (LMFAO how cheesy does that sound lol) but he doesnt come to bed until 10ish by that point im flat out sleeping lol! ahhh hun thats totally understandable and DH knows that, you've been through an ordeal and you only do it when your good and ready too, dont feel bad, after the ectopic we didnt dtd for about 2 months, i know what you mean about missing DH sex makes you closer i think? 

Are you still meant to be bleeding hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I miss being close to him but can't at the moment. It sucks. Hopefully I'll stop bleeding soon and have less pain and then I might let him have a bit!

Apparently you can bleed like a period for 2 weeks, it's been a week today since surgery....but I get really light periods so it's a bit unusual for me x


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope it does ease up for you, when its gone you can move on then cant you but when your constantly bleeding its like a constant reminder :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It better bloody do! Want to get back to normal now and get my AF so I at least have the option to ttc again! My 1st wedding anniversary is the 4th Dec I bet I have a horrific post mc AF just in time for that, it'll be sods law!


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got any plans for it hun? I hope she holds off for atleast 2 days just so you and DH can enjoy that anniversary hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No not yet, we hadn't booked anything as we didn't want to spend the money cos of the baby, but I guess we could do something now!

I forgot to add veiny :holly: to my tww symptoms x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i think you should book something now hun, be nice for you 2 to get away for a night or 2 and just spend time on you 2, be lovely for you to get away relax and eat lots 

Mine are always quite veiny, i do try and see if i can spot new ones during the 2WW but i dont know if they are old veins or new ones lol!! a lot of my 'symptoms' have happened last month and months where i got a BFN so im not reading into them - apart from this lower backache and dull pressure/heavy uterus iv had since Sat, my ICs should have arrived today raedy for me to start poas xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think mine are to, they are still veiny now and my sore preggo boobs have defo gone.

I've just had a look and I don't think my work schedule will allow a romantic break for our anniversary. I fu**ing hate my job so much :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh i think after you have been pregnant (regardless of how long :-( ) we will always have the veiny boobs.

Oohhhhh no!!! could you do it the weekend before or after?? Like a delayed/prem anniversary??? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe, I'll have to see of he'll miss football that weekend. Looking at some spa breaks now!


----------



## cathgibbs

tell him you will make it a weekend to remember ;-) haha i bet he will give up football in an instance lol! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully I'll be up to naughties again by then !


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> Yep!! that was one of my symptoms last time, had a headache alllllll the time!! when is AF due?
> 
> no not really hun, been crampy and had back ache since Monday till now - got a weird taste in my mouth not metallic but just weird and i cant put my finger on it? oohhh and very loose BM's :-( xxx

Were exactly the same with symptoms although i dont have a weird taste. Iv limited myself to 1 paracetamol every 24 hrs. It does fack all but takes the edge off i suppose. Af is due 14th but wont test until a week late cos my cycles have been allover since joining the gym. When is yours due?


cupcake1981 said:


> No not yet, we hadn't booked anything as we didn't want to spend the money cos of the baby, but I guess we could do something now!
> 
> I forgot to add veiny :holly: to my tww symptoms x

Mine are always veiny :( and darkish. Like cath said i think after your first pregnancy theyre always like that so cant use them as a sign now but my golly do they hurt. 

So sorry youre still bleeding :( i really wish there was something i could say or do to take your pain away. I think your work should grant you a weekends grace period for the shit time youve had this year. :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

Haha we call it rudies xx


----------



## cupcake1981

They probably figure that 6 weeks off sick is enough of a treat!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Clare what is your job? 

Well you all know my symptoms, I had everyone in the book! From like 2dpo! lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani you'd fall asleep with boredom just from me describing it to you!


----------



## Dani Rose

LOL spill!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol @ Cupcake, i bet my job is more borin than yours, i just open files for solicitors - boring xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope sorry mine is more boring!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahha what do you do hun? if the people i didnt work with werent fab i wouldnt be here, theres this really realyl horrible person here though and iv just found out shes pregnant and shes only about 8 weeks gone and shes walking around rubbing her back and her stomach just for everyone to know shes preggers! arghhhhhh go away stupid woman lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I mostly like my work colleagues to although people that I thought were good friends haven't even bothered to send me a text since I told them I'd had another mc, guess at times like this you learn who really gives a crap don't you! 

I work for a cosmetics company but my job is beyond dull! Great company, great products, pants job!


----------



## cathgibbs

you do learn who your friends are hun! People that you wouldnt normally associate as being a good friend help you out more at a time like this than your 'close friends; wouls xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yep times like these your real friends shine through. Oooh sounds fun even if it isnt lol.

Cath kick her in the fangita! lol


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Fangita!!! hahaha I would love to!! she is VILE!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Pmsl!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake sorry your friends are being crap and I hope you can do something nice to celebrate your anniversary xx

I'm glad the symptom spotting is going well girls, thurl are you testing around now? xxx

Dani 1 sleep eeek! I can't wait to see bubbas tomorrow x

I've had an uneventful day property hunting and the one we really liked went under offer before we got to view it :(

We are just off for dinner at a nice restaurant yummy xx


----------



## fletch_W

Thurl is on cd3 mrs d. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! So chatty on here!

First thing I took from the pages I caught up on - NUTELLA COOKIES???? MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Dani - cant wait to hear how it goes tmoro and how many babies are in there!!

Cupcake - hope you are feeling a bit better hun, have you had a look for a new job hun? Job hunting can be a pain but so exciting if you can find that perfect job!

Cath - symptoms do all sound good hun, keep us posted!! And I totally get the while "be up to bed early and you can get loving" thing coz me and df are the same! Then when he whinges I just say if he didnt pick watching TNA or playing on xbox over coming to bed early then he wouldnt be left wanting haha!

Mrs d - I couldnt let dh have the freedom to name my son coz i know id just hate whatever he picked, so I am having to compromise on daughters name (all depending which we have!) And yay for booking northern lights!! I am so excited for you, and you sooooo deserve it!!

Tawn - hope you are alright my lovely!

Cheryl - hope the relaxing holiday is the lovely rest you deserve! 

Fletch - hows the headache hun?

Maryanne - glad you have finally got Joshua's results, how are you feeling about them now? Hope you are ok xxxx

How is everyone else?

Oh and on the subject of names, Dani my df likes Evan but I dont lol! I like Elliot and Ethan but he doesnt! But we have agreed on Emilia Alice for a girl. ( I have a thing for names beginning with E and I have no idea why!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Was it something I said lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake, hope you are ok this evening? What are you watching on tv tonight? I can't find anything good on? Just been for my first driving lesson in the dark though, was ok, little bit harder than in the daytime but nothing to worry about. Hope I can pass, I'm dying to get out there and drive myself!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey hun, I'm so so thanks xxx

I'm watching young apprentice at the mo and looking for options for our anniversary weekend. 

Aw at least you don't have to drive on your test!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm just hoping that I don't get the reverse round a corner as my manoeuvre but I'm sure ill be fine! Just excited to be able to drive my little Suzi Q! 

I've never watched the apprentice. Never appealed to me. I'm just watching random things I've got recorded on my TiVo. Can't wait for I'm a celeb to start on Sunday!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope you pass Hun. I remember I was so nervous b4 mine but I was only 17 a little scaredycat!

I quite like it. I think I might get into I'm a celeb this year, we were watching the best bits thing last night, very funny!


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's really funny to watch all these celebs act when they can't hide who they truly are lol! And all the arguments it's great hehe!


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies,just popping in,been out with my friend for a curry and a drink,she had a baby 3 weeks ago and is back in her skinny jeans already she looks fab!! I was soooooo bloated it hurt real bad :-( 

Bailey I'm like you I watch random programs I love them lol I'm looking forward to I'm a celebrity too although I think that girl of Carrie will do ky head in lol

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Skinny jeans 3 weeks after having a baby?!? Blimey I don't even wear jeans these days cos I find them too uncomfortable, love leggings!

Who has had psychic readings on here and how did you get them?


----------



## cathgibbs

She looks Amazeballs fair play to her!! 

Don't bother hun she's Shite!! She's on eBay she predicted me a late June bfp and a October '12 bfp surprisingly a girl and boy,keep your fiver and spend it on tests hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Just fancied a bit of fun! Can't find the phone number for the really good lady I used to use!


----------



## cathgibbs

I wouldn't hun honestly I know its only a fiver but its worthless,she predicts the same for everyone hun :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> Thurl is on cd3 mrs d. Xxx

Aw sorry the witch got you thurl xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your driving went well bailey not long to go til your test xx

Cupcake what are you considering for your anniversary celebration? xx

Cath skinny jeans in 3 weeks wow xx

Just had a lovely dinner but we walked home again so I'm knackered xx


----------



## cupcake1981

We want to go to a lovely hotel which has a brilliant restaurant on site so we can have beautiful food and drink and then stumble upstairs to our room. Having difficulty tho, apparently dec is a popular time for weekend getaways and all the nice places are booked :(. Found the perfect one in Winchester and we could have gone Xmas shopping and to the Xmas carol service to :(.

On a positive note I've just found the number for my old amazing psychic. Hood the number still works!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh let us know what your psychic says x

Winchester is lovely you'll have a great time x


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't think well be going there, no room at the inn! Need a new plan!

I just hope she's still around and doing readings! She's amazing and told me so much stuff that's come true x


----------



## MrsDuck

She sounds good. What about something in the New Forest??


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah been looking there but we can only do 1 night and a lot of the hotels are 2 nights only or fully booked!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no, can you not do 2 nights? Is it coz of hubbies footie? x


----------



## cupcake1981

No work :(


----------



## cupcake1981

And cost.....


----------



## MrsDuck

How far away do you want to go? 

We visited lavenham in Suffolk which was lovely to have a walk around we stayed at the Swan which was really nice and I don't recall it being too expensive


----------



## cupcake1981

Not that far at all really. We have found a lovely hotel and restaurant in Portsmouth but can't justify £200 odd to sleep 3 miles from my house!


----------



## MrsDuck

I just googled it and it must have been a special offer coz we stayed a couple of nights but not at those prices. I just recall lavenham being really pretty x


----------



## MrsDuck

No I don't blame you. What about going to a spa or something during the day then a nice meal in a lovely restaurant before returning home? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby is whining at me to come to bed so id better go, I hope you find something nice you deserve it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmm maybe, but I think I want a nice night away in a big bed with a actual bath!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night night cx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well this morning dani and I can't wait to see pics of the TWINS xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes good luck Dani xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani what dpo did you get your bfp hun xxx

Morning ladies!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh yes!! how could i forget!!! I cant WAIT to see pics hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies :wave: all 3 of us posted at the same time haha xx

Cupcake did you find anywhere? x

Cath any symptoms today? x


----------



## cupcake1981

No given up looking for now. Might look later on x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i realised that too MrsD Lol!!

Only being really badly bloated last night (the only time iv been like that is pregnant with the mc) to the point where it actually hurt, loose BMs, nips feel bruised but i think i always have that and just the odd pinch now and then, i think i seen a line this morning but now im panicking as i had a line at 7dpo with the ectopic :-(

How are yuo ladies this morning ? any plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

The start of a line at 7dpo! Wow, maybe you will have twins too! You would have to be extremely unlucky to have 2 ectopics xx


----------



## cathgibbs

They do say if you have had an ectopic the chances of you having another one are high :-( and i think i Ov from the ectopic side :-( It could be an evap though, what do you think? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

its not a very good pic xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes I'm sure I can see the start of a line :happydance: x


----------



## cathgibbs

im really really nervous though thinking its an ectopic but no point in worrying cause i wont find out until 6 weeks, knowing my luck its a evap aswell lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I thought my bfp at 13 dpo was an Evap, if you're still seeing them in a couple of days then take a frer x


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont get on with FRER hun, i have never ever had a good line even after missed AF, ill just wait until AF comes and if shes a no show ill take a digi then xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No don't do digi do regular clearblue. I've never used frer either x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d get on FB to see Danis post!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i dont like the CB regular as much as iv heard loads of evaps on them but i have to admit the one time i did it i had a + but i was sat staring thinking is it a evap or no!? I keep having niggling feelings just below my belly button :-$

Iv kept my pee in all morning so lunchtime ill go to the poundshop to buy 2 IC's and ill let you know then, if neg ill wait a few more days i think!

How you feeling today hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Really?? I've never had one you get a strong blue line or nothing!

Superdrug cheapies are supposed to be good aren't they?

Im ok pain and bleeding wise today so far, feel shit otherwise tho!


----------



## cathgibbs

They are well known for their evaps, you can get a real thin pencil line on them - im not a fan of most blue dye test as i have heard (might be all lies) that you are more likely to get a true pos on them and no evaps but i think every test are prone to evaps!! 

Yeh they are reallllllly good and you can use them from like 6 days before AF is due! 

One thing at a time hun, once the bleeding and pain has eased maybe you wont be constantly reminded of what happened (not that its not on your mind 24/7) but when you go to the loo and see the blood or are in pain its a constant reminder isnt it? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I see that!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im thinking its another Evap though hun, im prone to them lately lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmmm do another!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill do one when i get home iv got 14 ICs at home  i still cant believe your having triplets!! Have yu told any of the family xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Only my mum. Could be 2 by next visit. Eeeek I'm a wreck!


----------



## cathgibbs

2 would be fab hun!!! im so excited for you!! xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies....

just passing by to check in and say hello! I am full term next tuesday can you believe!!

Dani....... have I read this right???? You are having triplets????????????


----------



## Dani Rose

WOW good luck for bubs arrival!!

Sure am, 2 defo, only two HBs just now but def 3 there x


----------



## MrsDuck

Tf that's soo exciting I hope all goes well, post a pic Of bubba when he arrives xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath we were all right about dani's multiples now yours haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL, I def think it was an evap hun, i just done a cheapy pound shop IC and i thought i seen something but its nothing there, my :holly: are starting to hurt but they did that last month, we shall wait and see!!

I am sooooooooooooooo bored in work today, cant wait to go home and chill out.....after doing the food shop :-( whats your plans for the weekend hun? You at owkr today? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies! So chatty on here!
> 
> First thing I took from the pages I caught up on - NUTELLA COOKIES???? MMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Dani - cant wait to hear how it goes tmoro and how many babies are in there!!
> 
> Cupcake - hope you are feeling a bit better hun, have you had a look for a new job hun? Job hunting can be a pain but so exciting if you can find that perfect job!
> 
> Cath - symptoms do all sound good hun, keep us posted!! And I totally get the while "be up to bed early and you can get loving" thing coz me and df are the same! Then when he whinges I just say if he didnt pick watching TNA or playing on xbox over coming to bed early then he wouldnt be left wanting haha!
> 
> Mrs d - I couldnt let dh have the freedom to name my son coz i know id just hate whatever he picked, so I am having to compromise on daughters name (all depending which we have!) And yay for booking northern lights!! I am so excited for you, and you sooooo deserve it!!
> 
> Tawn - hope you are alright my lovely!
> 
> Cheryl - hope the relaxing holiday is the lovely rest you deserve!
> 
> Fletch - hows the headache hun?
> 
> Maryanne - glad you have finally got Joshua's results, how are you feeling about them now? Hope you are ok xxxx
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> Oh and on the subject of names, Dani my df likes Evan but I dont lol! I like Elliot and Ethan but he doesnt! But we have agreed on Emilia Alice for a girl. ( I have a thing for names beginning with E and I have no idea why!!)

bailey the nutella cookies are on mrs ds fb. i posted a link for her. they are amazeballls! as for the headache, i had it this morning and it went away but its back now. i think its my eyes. :(


cupcake1981 said:


> Skinny jeans 3 weeks after having a baby?!? Blimey I don't even wear jeans these days cos I find them too uncomfortable, love leggings!
> 
> Who has had psychic readings on here and how did you get them?

haha i only wear leggins! i love em!



cathgibbs said:


> They do say if you have had an ectopic the chances of you having another one are high :-( and i think i Ov from the ectopic side :-( It could be an evap though, what do you think? xxx
> 
> View attachment 511351

i see it!! :D


toothfairy29 said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> just passing by to check in and say hello! I am full term next tuesday can you believe!!
> 
> Dani....... have I read this right???? You are having triplets????????????

oh my goodness time has flown!!! you must post a picture so we can all coo over him :) will be thinking of you and hope that if you are overdue, that its not too long xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch if AF is due Wednesday does that make you 10dpo? our cycles are so close arent they xxx


----------



## fletch_W

yeah hun weds. ooh if i get a bfp and yours gets darker we will be bump buddies :) im not keeping my hopes up though. but def going to invest in some clomid when af comes! lol


----------



## fletch_W

my ticker says 9dpo xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I was at work today but didn't do much, work spoiled me and we had lots of m&s food for my birthday 33 today boooooo I left at 4 though xx

Yay for you two being bump buddies xx

Bailey if you make them only leave them in the oven for the 6-8 mins like it says I thought they were way too soggy so left them in for longer but when they cooled they were really hard and crisp but they would have been better slightly softer I think x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh happy birthday mrs d. Are you celebrating tonight? xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks fletch!! I will definitely post on here when he arrives!! I am like back in the tww.....symptom spotting again.....but for labour!

Dani...... did you conceive them naturally? How many weeks now?


----------



## MrsDuck

We definitely want to see pics TF xx

Thanks Cupcake, my family are coming around for cake but hubby is out celebrating someone else's birthday since lunchtime so not sure what state he'll be in when he gets home xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's a bit naughty of him mrs d. I hope you get a lovely cake xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy birthday Mrsd!!! Oohhhh Yummmmy m&s treats hun yum Yummmm xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cath yes it was yummy and I'm having a Chinese takaway tonight (as I don't cook on the Friday) mmmm

Cupcake I don't mind it's his friend who has lost his wife and his best friend in the last couple of months so didn't really celebrate his big birthday, so it's a boys day out. We had a lovely meal in a nice restaurant yesterday instead x


----------



## Poppy84

Wow tooth fairy. Ur almost there, I can't believe it!


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo happy birthday mrs d xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Poppy84 said:


> Wow tooth fairy. Ur almost there, I can't believe it!

Poppy you're not far behind me!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll let him off then xxx


----------



## Tawn

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MRS D!!! Wow, you were quiet about that! I hope you had a great one hun, spoiled at work and I hope DH does something to make you feel special tonight!

Toothfairy, Congrats on being nearly full term! You HAVE to post pictures when your bundle of joy arrives! Fx'd for a quick, easy and complication free labor for you hun!

Cath, I see something on that test! But I also have to say you have joined Dani recently as being an evap queen! Your tests have fooled me more than once the last couple of months! Have you tested again?

Fletch, I have my fingers so tightly crossed for you hun. You have been so patient and dedicated waiting for your rainbow, I am praying that you get it before Christmas as a BIG present! 

Dani, your news is all I can think about today! I am sooooo very excited for you hun! You know that since you and G were like "just one more" that all 3 are going to thrive and be super healthy, don't you?! I call stuff like that cosmic irony! :haha:

Poppy, congrats on 3 weeks till ML! You should make a paper chain or something to count down the days :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes Tawn thats what he said too! haha we will see :) I will be very happy if atleast the 2 make it! AHHHHH


----------



## fletch_W

Toothfairy that made me chuckle lol. Back in the 2ww ugh. Cannot wait to see pics!! 


Tawn i hope i get my bfp before christmas. Im not buying and hpts so just waiting patiently for af on weds if not before.. 

Happy birthday mrs d!!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hey tawn how you feeling hun??

Bloody evaps had me again lol its ok though, a bfn wouldnt be too bad this month because of the party  although i did pee 9 times yesterday!! 

How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Test again tomorrow cath it might not have been an evap ;) 

Just been to town and hubby bought me a lovely watch :) 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh Cath don't get me wrong hun, I totally see the line and SO want you to get your bfp this month!!!!! I am rooting for you so hard! Even with the party coming up I can't help but keep my fx'd for you!!!

And I'm great, thanks hun! Feeling wonderful and positive about baby and excited because my dad bought me a flight home for a week or so after Christmas and they want to throw me a baby shower which will be a really special moment since they are missing out on so much of the pregnancy.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just back from our holiday it was fab in a wee cosy cottage :) 

How are u doin??xx

Happy bday for yesterday mrs d...xx

Dani so ur having twins then? When's ur next scan and how far on are u?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! Just thought I'd pop on before I go to work, so much chat its awesome!!

Mrs d - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and enjoyed your chinese! I am gonna try those cookies sometime this week!

Fletch and Cath - I have everything crossed for you both that you both get those BFPs this month, would be awesome if you are bump buddies and what awesome Christmas pressies!!

Cheryl - so glad you enjoyed your holiday hun, how are you this weekend/

Tawn - aww that is so lovely that you get to go home for a baby shower!! Amazing!!

Dani - got everything crossed for that third hb at the next scan!

Toothfairy - so close yay!!! I bet you are so excited!!

Poppy - how many weeks do you have now until mat leave - it seems to have flown by!!!

Cupcake - I hope you can find somewhere nice to go for your anniversary hun, you deserve a loverly treat!

AFM - df bought some baby clothes yesterday for the first time yay, and they say I love Mummy on them aww, although MIL apparentrly said isnt it too early to buy baby clothes, I am 20 weeks this week, when would you guys say is the line between too early and not being prepared coz I am getting well annoyed with people saying its too early to buy anything!! 
Oh and only 6 more sleeps til I see the hobbit again!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts so nice Hun, aw 6 days so exciting Hun... Well I finally lost my willpower and ordered a Doppler lol can't believe I get this far then order one lol...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww Tawn thats amazing!!!!! thats so nice of him to do that!! i bet you cant wait to get on that flight and get over there and see family and friends! what a lovely present!!!

Cheryl im glad holiday went well and yay for doppler!

Bailey no i think 20 weeks is fine to buy things!!! everything will go ok this time so go and buy whtaever you want hun!!

MrsD thats lovely that dh bought you that watch hun, was he drunk last night? did you have a nice night?

Yeh i will test again now tomorrow or monday, im either 7 or 8 dpo so mega early i know! i went to the loo loads yesterday, slept until 10am today and im starving but iv noticed i normally do this after o anyway oh and Dora wont leave me alone, constantly jumping on my lap or following me xxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg bailey I am so excited to see whether it is a boy or girl wiggling away
In your tummy!!! With yours I can honestly see it going either way!

Cheryl, welcome back! Glad you enjoyed your holiday! Lol about the Doppler but you will love it! It is such a bonding time for me when I se it. 

Ps: dani is pg with triplets!!!!! Can you believe it? One is a bit slower growing than the other two, but I think she will be seeing three strong heartbeats in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd pop on before I go to work, so much chat its awesome!!
> 
> Mrs d - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and enjoyed your chinese! I am gonna try those cookies sometime this week!
> 
> Fletch and Cath - I have everything crossed for you both that you both get those BFPs this month, would be awesome if you are bump buddies and what awesome Christmas pressies!!
> 
> Cheryl - so glad you enjoyed your holiday hun, how are you this weekend/
> 
> Tawn - aww that is so lovely that you get to go home for a baby shower!! Amazing!!
> 
> Dani - got everything crossed for that third hb at the next scan!
> 
> Toothfairy - so close yay!!! I bet you are so excited!!
> 
> Poppy - how many weeks do you have now until mat leave - it seems to have flown by!!!
> 
> Cupcake - I hope you can find somewhere nice to go for your anniversary hun, you deserve a loverly treat!
> 
> AFM - df bought some baby clothes yesterday for the first time yay, and they say I love Mummy on them aww, although MIL apparentrly said isnt it too early to buy baby clothes, I am 20 weeks this week, when would you guys say is the line between too early and not being prepared coz I am getting well annoyed with people saying its too early to buy anything!!
> Oh and only 6 more sleeps til I see the hobbit again!!!!

I've got 3 weeks left. Yay. Going at 35 weeks cos teaching is really tiring and stressing me out. Just want to rest now.

We bought our first clothing item the day after our 13 week scan. So 19/20 is def not too early!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath can't wait for u to test anytime I've been pg cats hav been daft on me lol..xx

Triplets thts fab news.. So happy for u dani xxxx 

Tawn when are u goin home Hun? Tht will be great...xx

Aw poppy 3 wks thts great Hun being off at Xmas time. Xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls, 

Cath I hope this is it!!

Tawn lovely gift and be so nice to be home :)

Bailey I don't think it is too early at all.

Cheryl yup 3, but 2 have heartbeats just now. Dopplers are great, not sure how I will know who is who now on mine!

My work is really suffering, im less motivated anyway but now i cant concentrate! x


----------



## Poppy84

I have got nothing done today!!!! So lazy


----------



## MrsDuck

Saturday's are normally soo quiet on here......not today xx

Tawn that will be nice going home to see your family and for them to organise a baby shower xx

Cheryl I'm glad you had a lovely time away and hopefully have come back nice and chilled out yay for the Doppler xx

Bailey it's not too early go for it xx

Poppy only 3 weeks left yay xx

Fletch and cath I've got everything crossed for you that you'll be bump buddies xx

Cupcake how you feeling hun? xx

Dani has it dunk in yet? xx

I hope everyone else is having a nice Saturday xx

After a nice family night last night and dh was home by 6 I got lots of things for my cruise :happydance: and today we have spent sorting the garden garage and sheds out yuck!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D def not, and I am on here because I can no longer concentrate on work/pics! I am now a crazy forum hopper! lol

YAY for cruise stuff! Bet you cant wait x


----------



## MrsDuck

I meant sunk in not dunk in dani haha aw it must have been a shock to the system when you and g saw the screen haha
Are you searching for other triplet pregnancies? That's exactly what I would be doing xx

At least there is lots to occupy me in the next couple of months which should help the time go quicker, I have lots of birthdays and Christmas events then the cruise so it will be here before I know it but you ladies are going to have to try to keep me sane in the following 6+ months wore I can ttc again xxx


----------



## fletch_W

oh my goodness i am sooooooo irritable today. dh is eating so loud and i wanna throuw the laptop at his face!!!!!!!!! what the hell is wrong with me?! lol

tawn im so excited you get to go home and see family and friends for a shower! :happydance: 

bailey screw what anyone says. i buy bits here and there and im not even expecting! haha get buying!!

cheryl glad to hear you had a good holiday! cant believe you waited this long to buy a dopler haha! but yey for buying one! :) 

cupcake how are you lovely? 

sorry if i missed anyone. just a quick post before i have to go for my nightmare shift :( but its my last one tomorrow and i have a few days off :) yay!

hope you all have a wonderful rest of the weekend. xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Dunk in lol so funny, aw boo for going to work fletch, dani I'd be searching everything lol. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch could it be coz you are preggers?.....watch this space :)
I hope your shift flies by then yay for a few days off xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh Fletch preggo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl have you tried your Doppler yet? x


----------



## CherylC3

It's not been delivered yet hoping to get it next wk, it's weird how at this stage I'm para and need reassurance lol...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sorry I thought you had it already you'll love it. Are you starting to feel flutters yet xx


----------



## fletch_W

Doubt im pregg. Not that lucky im afraid :( think im just cranky from working. Got one shift tonight, 7 hrs tomorrow and thats it! :) 

I just want to sleep instead but on sun night im getting in my onesie and doing naf all :) 

Cheryl are you finding out the sex of your bub? I think youre having a girl :) and hows the ms? 

Mrs d was your birthday m&s food yummy? Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw no flutters yet well I don't think so, I'm thinking girl too fletch hoping to find out on the 27th...xx

No ms here it's well and truly gone thank god... Aw fletch I hope u are pg my pal wanted to buy me a onesie for Xmas but I said I'd kill her as il prob look like a telly tubby in a onesie by Xmas lol...xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw lol you wont. I love mine. Only pain is going to loo but i wear a vest underneath :) i have no other symptoms now. Just irritable and tired. So im expecting af anyday. 

Yay for ms going completely! 27th thats so soon!! Eeks! :) 

Right im off to work now. Have a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw don't work too hard xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha a teletubbie but just think how comfy without any waistbands digging in. I'm glad the ms has finally gone x

Yes fletch the m&s bits and bobs at work was lovely but I'm sick of cake, I took cake into work, work got me a cake and my family got me a cake, I'm all caked out now xx

Don't work too hard xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun u can't ever hav too much cake.. I love it. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies, 

Thankfully I didnt have to sleep at work yay! Thanks for all the advice about ignoring everyone and just buying clothes, I am doing anyway, I think I am just getting annoyed because its as if people are saying "dont get too excited just yet, you could still lose the baby" and I just think thats sad and makes me upset that others cant be as happy as I am. But nevermind, I am sure they will catch up with my excitement soon!!

Cheryl - bet you start to feel flutters soon, its amazing!! Like bubbles in your tummy at first, or like you need to trump but you dont hehe!!
And yay for the doppler, it really is awesome! 

Mrs d - all caked out?! Didnt think that was possible lol x

Fletch - crankiness is a very good sign of preggo hun!! Fxd for you!!!! Will you be waiting for AF or testing?

Cath - my dog fell out with my with my 1st preggo and loves me this time always coming up to me and sitting in front of me protectively, and SIL's dog loved me too when we looked after her, so I think animals are very intuitive. My bailey knew there was something wrong last time and so didnt like me, this time he knows its all good and cant wait to meet his little brother or sister lol

Cupcake - any luck finding somewhere for your anniversary?

Poppy - oooh so happy you dont have long left!! You must be getting quite tired and run down now too with being so far along and still on your feet all day!

Everyone else I hope you are all ok!!


----------



## fletch_W

Ill be waiting for af cos with 2 chems i wouldnt believe a bfp until my af was at least a week late. 

Aw hun you just focus on being happy. Screw everyone else. You wont lose your bambino :) cant wait to hear what your having. *cough* girl!! :) hehe xx


----------



## maryanne67

Fletch no reason why you couldnt be pg you stand just as much chance as anyone else this month and it seems there is a new pg on this thread just about each month you have good symptoms from what ive read fxd its your month hun good luck x

Mrsd happy belated birthday and 6 months will fly till your ttc again x

Dani congrats on the triplets such fantastic news when do you go back for another scan to find out if all 3 are ok, good luck and h&h 9 months x

Cupcake your anniversary is my birthday hope you enjoy the day when it arrives and hope your doing ok x

Cath sounds like you and Fletch have good symptoms as for the evaps its really early to be testing but hope the tests turn into a very + bfp x

Poppy bet you cant wait to be able to put your feet up more and enjoy bubs in your tum for the remaining weeks of your pregnancy x

Bailey don`t take notice hun you have to start buying some time and think lots of women start right after the 12 week scan this is your rainbow and you should be able to enjoy your pregnancy x

Cheryl 17 weeks already wow times flown would love a doppler but remember not to freak out if you dont find bubs hb right away x

Tawn ah bless your dad thats lovely of him to want you home for a baby shower obviously going to be proud grandparents x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks fletch and maryanne, I hope you are both ok. I will enjoy being pregnant and buying clothes and everyone who thinks its too early can like it or lump it lol!!

Hehe so many predictions for the hobbit, and the vote is still split lol! 5 more sleeps til we hopefully find out!

Gotta go to work now, hope you all have a nice chilled Sunday morning, will catch up later xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cupcake: An anniversary weekend sounds wonderful. Mine is just before yours on Nov. 19. I'm super excited about it. I doubt we do anything except for dinner. We just are low on funds right now and busy moving and rennovating our new house. I sure hope AF isn't bad on you and that its gone in plenty of time. :hugs:

Fletch: I sure hope you are pregnant. I wouldn't be surprised at all. :) But, I don't blame you for waiting until you are late. TTCAL is awful. :hugs:

Duck: You sure were quiet about your birthday... Happy Belated Birthday! 

Bailey: I can't wait to find out what you are having either. I'm still going girl. :)

Cherl: Is it Nov. 27? I can't wait to know what you are having, also. :) I'm going girl for you... I think I'm always guessing girl now. :)

Toothfairy: Wow! Baby is coming! :wohoo: I want to see a picture also. So exciting! Congrats!

Poppy: Not much longer. Leave is exciting... That'll give you plenty of time for nesting! :)

Cath: Your party is coming! I can't wait to hear all about your BFP! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys it will prob take me ages to work out how to use it lol...x

I'm thinking boy for u bailey. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I think you will love the doppler, Cheryl. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning everyone xx

Bailey your little hobbit will be here in no time, happy shopping xx

Fletch I e got everything crossed for you xx

Cath the animals always seem to know ;) 

Leinz yay for completing on your house now the hard work begins, don't you be doing too much, I bet you are excited xx

Cheryl it will be sods law you'll start feeling baby move as soon as the Doppler arrives xx

Maryanne are you still actively ttc or just ntnp? Where are you in your cycle? xx

I'd better get my smelly arse in the shower as I'm still lying in bed. 

I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd she's gone back to hating me now so I think it was ,a fluke lol although I did cry when I came across some pregnancy things from the ectopic then to x facto then to the John Lewis advert lol emotional wreck yest,

What's your plans for today hun? We are going to see a wedding venue now I can't wait  xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Emotional another great symptom. I hope you are taking tissues with you to see the wedding venue. Have a great time and tell us about it when you get back xx

I'm not up to much today hubby is finishing off tidying the garden and I'm going to give the house it's Christmas deep clean early xx


----------



## cathgibbs

That's what I did yesterday hun but Nicky doesn't see mess so its back to being messy again grrrrr when are you gonna put your tree up?? We have no room for our xmas tree this year because of the dining table lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d enjoy ur Xmas clean. X

Cath I loved looking at wedding venues. Xx

I want my tree up early this yr when are yous putting urs up?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well df is a bit of a scrooge :-( I want to trim up December 7th but he said no so ill have to send him up the pub and trim up whilst hes up there lol xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Good luck Cath!!! Exciting!!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

I normally force dh into letting me buy the Christmas tree the last week of November saying all the good ones will go next week with it being December and there will be queues ;) so we get it and it stays out in the garden til the beginning of December but we are waiting on our double glazing being changed so the decs can't go up til they are done :( 

Why when you are doing a good clean does the house look worse before it gets better haha


----------



## MrsDuck

My mum isn't telling my little sis who is going to be 12 that she is coming with us on our northern lights trip til Christmas so I can't wait to see her face :)


----------



## fletch_W

Aw mrs d her face will be a picture! Thats amazing :) 

Cath enjoy your venue appt. Cant wait to hear! 

Maryanne how are you doing? Not spoken to you for a while. 

Im so cranky again today my mums fella is now pissing me off lol. Im at work now and 2 customers so sat down for the time being :) 

I really want a christmas baby. Iv just decided haha. Im trimming up on dec 10th xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch I hope it picks up or else your shift will go by sooo slowly xx

Is it a Christmas bfp you want or a Christmas baby? Either way I hope your bfp is near xx


----------



## fletch_W

Chtistmas baby :) but id like a christmas bfo too haha. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw it will happen fletch :hugs: 

I'm absolutely knackered clearly my house was dirtier than I thought and now I can't stop sneezing coz of all the dust I've caused in the air. I've changed all the beds coz I thought the ones we don't use are probably dusty by now, I've dusted everywhere, hoovered, cleaned the bathrooms, tidied everywhere now I've got to clean the windows and I'm done. Dh has gone to see a mate coz I was like a demented woman haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you haven't overdone it with the cleaning mrs d and knackered yourself out!! 

Fletch I've got everything crossed for a November BFP for you, nevermind a Christmas BFP lol!!! How was your shift at work, are you on til 7 did you say? Boo for Sunday working!

Well I've had a weird day, only did a 4 hour shift and got home at 1.30 and felt shattered so I went for a nap! Got up at 3 and df and MIL were steam mopping my kitchen lol! Now I am just dying my hair and chilling. Looking forward to my evening in front of the tv with my Ice cream lol!

I'm putting my decs up on December 2nd! Would have been the 1st but I am out that day with family.


----------



## MrsDuck

I have totally knackered myself out and guess what hubby has come home and has decided to run some Internet cables around the house so I now have carpets up upstairs and muck and crap everywhere grrrrr.

Yay for early Christmas decs :happydance: 

I hope you had a nice nap bailey and how do you find the steam mop I'm tempted to get one, can you use it on solid oak flooring (not laminate)? xx

My nan has dementia and there is a lot on the Internet about coconut oil and dementia but I can't get my nan to take it so I've just made a batch of cupcakes using coconut oil instead of butter, I can see them rising in the oven but not sure if they will be successful or not or even if she'll eat them but it's worth a go xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a good idea mrs d, I hadnt heard about coconut oil being good for dementia?

I'm trying to do some xmas shopping online but my mind has gone blank with what I was going to get!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and its actually MIL'l steam mop, apparently from Argos £20, and it did a good job of our kitchen, dont know if it will be any good for laminate floors though or if its ok to use on them, I would think so.


----------



## cathgibbs

I want a steam mop soooooo badly....... I think I need to get out more lol

I have fallen in love with the wedding venue I absoluty loved it and df did and he didn't seem that bothered about the price either  xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath thats good news wedding planning is so exciting I loved it xx

Bailey I know you would love to work with dementia patients look up dr Newport dementia coconut oil then look at all the forums on the threads nearly everyone has had incredible results from using it

If I was sure I could use the steam mop on oak flooring I'd get one like a shot too cath x

Cath have you got any wedding venue pics to show us or have you already posted them on fb? x


----------



## cathgibbs

theres a great one i seen on the shopping advert but we cant remember where it was so we think we may just get a jml one!

I took 2 pics on my phone but iv just nabbed some off the net :-D its soooo beautiful i didnt want to leave lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh this picture i loved!! this is at the entrance to Reception, i think its so beautiful with the views of Cardiff just behind it  xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath thats great hun!! So exciting, I love looking at wedding venues!!
And I think I'll get myself one of those steam mops from Argos, did a good job lol!

Mrs d - just had a look, thats really interesting about the coconut oil. I am trying to write a book about dementia, after my experiences of working with dementia I am tryig to write a novel based around it......I love writing but coz I spent so long at uni I could never be bothered just writing for fun, so I;ve started to now......getting it going is hard though lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh looks lovely cath!!


----------



## cathgibbs

writing a book will be great for you hun, especially when your on ML and when the baby is born and he/she is sleeping and your bored you can crack on writing your book, sounds like an ace idea!

thank you hun im in love with it lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was thinking that Cath, although when baby is sleeping I might have to sleep too lol, but I'm sure there'll be plenty of time at the beginning of my ML coz I am convinced he/she will be late and I will have to be induced lol.

Are you having a nice chilled evening now Cath? 

Has your dh finished messing up your clean house mrs d?


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what my cousin has said that she will sleep and she doesnt she just sits there and stares at him but he is a VERY good baby,hes 3 weeks old and last night he slept from 11 - 8.30am! 

Yeh, i made us steak and now df has gone up the pub. im so tired though i think i may go to bed now and watch rubbish.

Awww MrsD did DH mess up the clean house!!! Men just dont understand do they xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that's amazing for 3 weeks old!!!

I'm on the sofa in my pjs with my snuggie getting ready for strictly, X factor and I'm a celeb lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

You got your ice cream hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol not yet, saving it for later hehe.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Cath those pics look amazing Hun...cxxxx

Bailey I want ice cream so badly...xxx

Mrs d I'd kill my hubby messing up my clean house. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo cath ur pictures r amazing!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath those pictures look lovely what a gorgeous place for photos xx

Bailey that's a fantastic idea it would be brilliant to get it published x


----------



## MrsDuck

I made dh tidy up after himself so all ok :)


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Hope you haven't overdone it with the cleaning mrs d and knackered yourself out!!
> 
> Fletch I've got everything crossed for a November BFP for you, nevermind a Christmas BFP lol!!! How was your shift at work, are you on til 7 did you say? Boo for Sunday working!
> 
> Well I've had a weird day, only did a 4 hour shift and got home at 1.30 and felt shattered so I went for a nap! Got up at 3 and df and MIL were steam mopping my kitchen lol! Now I am just dying my hair and chilling. Looking forward to my evening in front of the tv with my Ice cream lol!
> 
> I'm putting my decs up on December 2nd! Would have been the 1st but I am out that day with family.

:hi: just finished! hubby is being lovely he has my tea almost made and handed me the laptop and let me watch what i want on the tv. after 4 nights and 1 days shift on my feet, i think i deserve it haha!! id like to be pregnant but if im not gonna give this clomid a whirl. iv waited too long for a baby it has to be my time soon. 

your day sounds idyllic! id love to wake up to hubby cleaning haha! enjoy your ice cream!


cathgibbs said:


> theres a great one i seen on the shopping advert but we cant remember where it was so we think we may just get a jml one!
> 
> I took 2 pics on my phone but iv just nabbed some off the net :-D its soooo beautiful i didnt want to leave lol xxx
> 
> View attachment 512561
> 
> 
> View attachment 512563
> 
> 
> View attachment 512565
> 
> 
> View attachment 512567
> 
> 
> View attachment 512569

cath what a beautiful place!! i wanna live there! haha :)


baileybubs said:


> Aw cath thats great hun!! So exciting, I love looking at wedding venues!!
> And I think I'll get myself one of those steam mops from Argos, did a good job lol!
> 
> Mrs d - just had a look, thats really interesting about the coconut oil. I am trying to write a book about dementia, after my experiences of working with dementia I am tryig to write a novel based around it......I love writing but coz I spent so long at uni I could never be bothered just writing for fun, so I;ve started to now......getting it going is hard though lol.

a book! wow that sounds amazing!! my grand has been writing them for years on her life and is going to leave them for us when she passes away. i cant wait to read them <3


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey you sound nice and snug good stuff x

Cath tiredness is def a symptom good luck x

Fletch i am fine hun so hope you get your bfp this cycle or we will have to all go all out encouraging you ladies trying to get bfp in time for christmas x

Mrsd make sure oh gets his mess cleaned up an sorry ladies but i have a confession i am not ttc anymore coz i got a + test just over a week ago or so sorry but i didnt like to mention in around the time of cupcakes sad news didnt think it was fair on her 
so as its out now what i did diffrent, firstly i stopped stressing wether it was gonna happen, wasnt so obsessive over :sex: on the run up to ov which was at cd15, did :sex: on cd9,11,13,14,15,16 and 17 twice and then again think around cd 20 as have heard sperm help with implantation also drank small glass of grapefruit juice around ov only 1 glass per day, i ate a small packet of walnuts a day for a few days after ov and lastly i got a moonstone bracelet and wore it a few times that cycle, i hope the info mite help you ladies ttc to get a sticky bfp so going by my last af am around 6 n half weeks with hardly any symptoms bit of heartburn tired, i manage to fall asleep as soon as i go to bed whereas before could lie awake hours and sometimes i feel abit light headed, pg symptoms after ov were cramps on 8 and 10 dpo and light headed also some stabby uterus pains around 10/11 dpo 
Please ladirs if my post makes anyone angry or sad i will edit everything out as i dont want to offend anyone and was just hoping info would help any ttc'ers and symptom spotters x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so nice of your hubby fletch!! It was really nice of my df today too, he washed up, hoovered and all sorts, and your dh cleaned up after himself mrs d too, whats wrong with the men today?? Lol, why are they being so nice haha!!

What are you up to now Fletch? Will you be watching I'm a celeb?

Did you go to bed cath?

Mrs d how long has your nan been diagnosed with dementia (can you tell its my subject of interest lol)

Yeah I am excited about the book Fletch. My idea for the story is that its about a woman who we start reading about when she is 10 and her mum dies, and just goes through her life from there, including having a nervous breakdown and being sectioned, a bad marriage, and eventually a happy ending, except for all these strange things that keep happening that she cant explain. In the end it will turn out that this woman is in her 80s now and lives in a nursing home and has been re-living her life everyday in the nursing home and the strange events are moments when reality interferes with her memories that shes reliving. I'm hoping I can write it well and do it justice. So many people just dont understand dementia and how it must feel for the person who has it.


----------



## baileybubs

Wo!! I must have posted at the same time!!! Congratulations Maryanne thats amazing!!!!! When did you find out?? Oh you must be over the moon!!

And I dont think it would upset anyone hun, everyone will be so happy for you and loads of helpful tips hun.


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey the storyline for your books sounds great would love to read it if you got it published x


----------



## baileybubs

I'll let you know maryanne how it goes, you ladies can have a free copy lol (although I have spoilt the twist at the end for you all coz I wont be making it clear that she has dementia til the end lol)


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey i tested last weekend was week n half late af was scared to rest incase was bfn n kept wanting to say summit on here but couldnt and then i got post mortem results just after so am happy but scared too but not letting myself worry as i cant change anything worrying x


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey i thinks its a brilliant idea to leave the dementia out till the end and would love to read a free copy lol x


----------



## Poppy84

Yay maryanne congratulations!!!!!! I'm sure no one will be upset by ur post. It is very sweet of u to wait a while before announcing it after cupcakes sad news.

Bailey- ur book sounds really good. U could be a famous author one day. It might even be made into a film!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that sounds like a fantastic book an I too would love a copy. My nan has been diagnosed for about 3 years but I think it started a year or so before that but she refused to be tested. She is taking mementine hydrochloride tablets which seem to be working coz she doesn't seem any worse than 3 years ago, let's hope it continues for as long as possible the only thing that has changed is she doesn't like being on her own. 

Maryanne that is such fantastic news I'm really pleased for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

maryanne!!!! im soooo happy for you hunny thats amazing news!! get yourself a ticker so we can keep up to date on where you are :) i have a huge smile on my face for you :)

bailey im watching friends on c central. im an addict haha! and i think me and dh will be watching a film. dunno yet. i might suggest im a celeb see what dh thinks iv never seen it xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Maryanne,how lively and thoughtful you are,I'm sure Cupcake will be very grateful for that not that she would have wanted you to have kept that news from us,congratulations hunny you must be over the moon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Poppy and Mrsd x

Mrsd its good your nans tablets seem to be working x

Ladies i forgot but i also wore a pair of socks constantly from just before ov changed them every morning but had a pair on during :sex: around ov and after would like to think the cold feet cold uterus thing might be true if not it cant hurt to try x


----------



## baileybubs

Have you been to docs yet then maryanne? Have they said they will monitor you closely?

And thanks ladies, I will be relying on you guys to encourage me to write it when I get writers block lol, and you can all have a free copy hehe! You could be my test readers lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lovely not lively bloody autocorrect lol xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks Fletch and Cath keeping my fxd you will be next announcing your bfps x


----------



## baileybubs

And mrs d thats good that your nan doesnt seem any worse in 3 years, hope it can stay that way and not progress too far for her. My great nan had alzheimers and she used to curse my nan for never going to see her but she'd be actually talking to my nan saying "that daughter of mine never visits me"!! And she used to hide money in her wellies from my great grandad coz he was a gambler but he had died years ago. Can be so sad what happens and I hated seeing how people were treated in later stages when I worked at the home.


----------



## baileybubs

I love your autocorrect cath, abduction lol!


----------



## maryanne67

Bailey i havent been to the docs yet but yes have been told by the doc who gave me Joshuas results that another pregnancy would be closely monitered x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Maryanne

I'm so sorry you felt you couldn't announce your bfp on here hun cos of my bad news, I'm so happy for you you really deserve it. I said at the time of getting my bfp that I didn't think it was my turn as people like you had been waiting patiently for so long. Turns out it wasn't my turn then but hopefully it will be again soon b4 too long. I'm truly happy for you.

Hey everyone else, not been on here much over the weekend, I've hit a real low point in the last couple of days and am really struggling, so have been staying away a bit.

x


----------



## baileybubs

Thats good then maryanne, hope you can get an early scan too


----------



## fletch_W

Bailey my friends grandpa had alzheimers and all of a sudden got worse after his wife died. It went undetected when she was alive. He sadly passed away a year later :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake I hope you are ok hun, massive hugs to you, its such a rollercoaster isnt it hun, but dont bottle any emotions and you can always rant to us if you need to hun xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

That happens a lot fletch, a lot of the time people seem to be holding it together until their spouse dies, either that or the spouse was hiding it from people and coping with everything alone behind closed doors


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I am bordering on depression to be honest Bailey, I just can't keep it together at all, and have all these awful things going through my head all the time. I'm supposed to be going back to work tomo but I just can't face it, I'm not ready to deal with nosey people and all the pressure of my job. I'm in holiday from Friday and it just doesn't seem worth putting myself through the misery if going back for just 4 days.


----------



## fletch_W

Big hugs cupcake xxxxxxxxx sorry you are having a rough time. Were all here for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well dont get hun, you need to look after yourself first, and if you are feeling like this you should stay off work and rest xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

Cupcake- go to the doc and tell them how u r feeling. They may be able to help u. Also don't go back to work if u can't face it. There is no point making urself worse by forcing urself in.
So sorry ur feeling like this. Please rant at us if u need to. That's wot we r here for xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's good that you'll be closely monitored maryanne and yes please get yourself a ticker x

Bailey I'm sure we can all help if you ever get writers block, I think this book is a great idea x

Cupcake I really feel for you I wish I could come over to try to cheer you up and take your mind off things for a while :hugs: do you think the distraction might be a good thing with going back to work? If you are depressed then being at home on your own with only your own thoughts probably isn't helping hun, have you been out at all? Have you decided on what you might do for your anniversary? xx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhh MY GOODNESS what a lot to catch up on!

Cath, GORGEOUS VENUE! I am over the top obsessed with how beautiful it is and your pictures will be stunning! Happy for you babe!

Maryanne!!!!!! CONGRATS! I am unbelievably happy for you! You have been very patient and positive waiting for your rainbow, and now that you know the results from Joshua's tests I pray with all my heart that close monitoring by the doctors will be a good thing and you will have your forever baby in your arms in 9 months! :hugs:!

Cupcake, I am really sorry you are feeling so down. I understand why you are having such a hard time, it is absolutely to be expected hun. Do you think that talking to someone would help you get through it? Of course you know you can talk to us, but if you think that the sadness is leaning towards depression maybe having someone to help you through it would help. Lots of love and :hugs: and support hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake :hugs: I totally get that your feeling depressed hun,do you talk to dh about it all? After the mc I was getting depressed until one day I went a bit....well.....nuts really telling df I hate him and blaming him for the mc even tho it was just one of this things and he literally had to hold me down in bed whilst I literally cried my eyes out for a few hours then we talked non stop about everything I felt so much better a few days later,i wish we lived closer so I could give you a massive hug hun my heart totally goes out to you lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I wish we all lived xcloser so we could all meet and give cupcake a massive group hug!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Tawn I'm in love but now iv got people telling me not to rush into it,there's not many stunning venues like that where we live and I want it and we both want to book soonish to pay it off cause its a tad expensive,how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I am so angry about this second mc, I have no one to blame so blame myself and keep telling myself I'm a failure and that it happened cos my stupid body has something wrong with it, and that I'm never gonna have a baby. Ive just lost all my hope :(


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sorry I'm just having such a pity party at the moment :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun don't give up hope and it is definitely not your fault :hugs: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Everyone needs to go to a pity party every now and then xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Don't apologies hun we are here for everything including ups and downs,you WILL get your baby I know it doesn't seem like that now hut you will,us 3rd time lucky women need are here for each other and when we do get pregnant it will be the most special thing in the world xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Please vent to us cupcake, you need to do like cath and get everything off your chest and cry your eyes out and hopefully you will start to feel a little better xx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree cupcake, and everyone on here has had theor own pity party and everyone has been sad, dont feel like you arent allowed to be feeling this way, But I would maybe go and see the doctor or have a good chat with dh, I had times like Cath too with my df, where I thought it was all my fault and just crying and I ended up yelling at him and arguing until he realsied why I was so mad and just made me feel better. Dont forget that a lot of people, and maybe dh too, might not want to bring up mc or babies etc with you for fear of upsetting you so you need to bring it up with him or your mum maybe and talk to them xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake youve seen me and my pity parties every month when af comes so please dont hold back xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Big hugs cupcake xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubs and I had a big heart to heart last night when he got in, I was really upset last and we ended up having a huge text argument cos I was sat here breaking my heart and he left me to go to his friends house when I really needed him. The trouble is there is nothing that he or anyone can say to me to stop me thinking those awful things.


----------



## MrsDuck

I love this group, it is so fantastic the way everyone is here to listen and comfort each other ALWAYS xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I know you have to go through the motions of all the emotions til you are ready to come out the other side which I think is hard for our partners to understand coz they haven't been through it xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake I'm so sorry those thoughts keep haunting you Hun. Maybe talking to your gp would help then, coz maybe some medical info could help you feel better about things, or keep going on that thread with all the third time lucky ladies to keep your hopes up. Having 2 mcs definitely doesn't mean you will never have your rainbow baby Hun, not by a long shot xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sorry I've made nothing but selfish posts tonight. I hope everyone else is ok and has had nice weekends.


----------



## baileybubs

And I agree with mrs d, we feel something that our partners can't which is a blessing and a curse at the same time. Have you told your dh all your fears and worries about mc again? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be so silly cupcake, this is what we are here for, we all love the random chat of course, but we all joined this group to get support with mc, ttc and being PAL. It's what we are here for and you are not selfish at all.


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> I love this group, it is so fantastic the way everyone is here to listen and comfort each other ALWAYS xxx

Me too!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree with bailey cupcake you are not selfish, it's what we are all on here for, for support, and at the moment it's you that needs it and we are all here to listen and help as much as we can xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think when I'd had one mc, I really tried to comfort myself by saying that it happens to so many women as a one off, particularly the first time. I've just convinced myself that there is a medical issue with me and no doctor can tell me there isn't to make me feel better as they won't test me yet. This mc has been horrific to go through even tho i had the surgery to avoid that, and I'm literally terrified to have to go through this again :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks guys, I love you all so much xxxxx

Yes hubs knows how afraid I am, but he said that we want a baby enough it's worth the risk and that well do whatever it takes to get there, but it's easy for him to say as he's not the one who has to go through the physical horror of mc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake please don't apologies hun this is what the group is here for hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

But maybe if you go to your gp and explain just how depressed and worried you are and how it's bringing you down so much that you don't want to work, or do anything, they might make an exception and run some tests for you? Because if you are this depressed and worried about having a medical problem that has caused the mcs then surely your gp should do something to help relieve your worry. 
Are they doing any tests on the baby for you Hun?


----------



## baileybubs

I know Hun, my df had the same attitude as your dh about whatever it takes but they don't realise it's not just the horror of the mc but the hormones with the pregnancy, the symptoms, then the pain and agony as well as the awful bleeding as a constant reminder. We understand Hun. Maybe a complete break from ttc might be good for you Hun so you can focus on yourself and feeling emotionally better xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No no testing on the baby, they said no to that. They are going to run some blood tests but I just have this terrible feeling that maybe we have some sort of problem with our genes that we can't fix. I don't know why I feel like that but I just have a feeling :(


----------



## baileybubs

Who said no to testing on the baby Hun? Have you thought about what you will do if the blood tests do show a result like that? Which by the way is such a slim slim slim chance Hun, really, people who have problems having children or can't have children usually have them because they can't conceive, not because there is some sort of problem with any baby they might conceive. And even if there is a problem like that there is selective IVF which one of my friends is on the waiting list for after having 5 mcs. 
It would more likely be a blood clotting problem if (and that's IF) there is a problem and that's solved quite easily hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching I'm a celeb? The teams aren't exactly even are they? x


----------



## baileybubs

No I thought that! Bit unfair really, Eric and Colin should have been on opposite teams really.


----------



## cathgibbs

That one from corrie is annoying me already xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You just know she's gonna get voted for all the trials lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Damn I never watched it. My friend from work called me, she has had 3 mc b4 having her little boy so was giving me some therapy x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Hun, did she make you feel any better?


----------



## cupcake1981

She given me the name of the fertility specialist she saw after her mcs (privately). Thinking as the NHS won't do much for other than bloods that I may go and see him. Even if he can't find anything wrong at least that would be comforting and the reassurance would be worth the money. She was also put on baby aspirin and that's when she had her successful pregnancy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good did it work hun? x

Corrie girl is annoying me too x


----------



## MrsDuck

It might be worth considering cupcake and I believe that baby aspirin can't harm but it can help x


----------



## cupcake1981

I do feel a little better now tbh.


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> I think when I'd had one mc, I really tried to comfort myself by saying that it happens to so many women as a one off, particularly the first time. I've just convinced myself that there is a medical issue with me and no doctor can tell me there isn't to make me feel better as they won't test me yet. This mc has been horrific to go through even tho i had the surgery to avoid that, and I'm literally terrified to have to go through this again :(

i know this probably wont settle you but my mil had 7 mcs before my sil. they were all natural and had tests etc but found nothing wrong with her. so try not to think there is anything wrong yet hun. its just something unfortunate that happens to lots of women. :( sadly us lot. but we must stick together and stay positive hunny. big hugs

as for im a celeb. hugo and helen are annoying me and dh!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I'm so sad to hear you are so down. It's totally normal and I felt the exact same last year at my first one. I got anti depressants from the dr and totally turned to drink whenever I could then lashed out at everyone :( it's awful and you feel so alone. Please know we are here, always. And yes go to the dr and even ask to talk to someone. All my bloods are normal but I've had more MC than babies right now. But look at the 2 I did get. I really think its just been really bad luck and you will get your forever baby. Hugs

Cath LOVE the venue!! Love love love it!

Maryanne! Wow! Congrats :) so lovely of you to wait to announce xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you are feeling a little better xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yah Hugo is annoying me too!! Loving Brian though!

Cupcake - that might be good if you can go see that specialist. And I took baby aspirin from week 6 to week 12 Hun, that could have helped me but I'll never really know Hun.


----------



## cupcake1981

All I know is that lots of women who have had 1 or 2 mcs then took the aspirin and that time their pregnancy worked. I think I will take it regardless next time.

I'm gonna call this specialist tomorrow and try and find out how much a consultation might cost, I have money stashed away as we've been saving to move but that's not happening either so it's not unfeasible to have some private treatment. 

Dani my mum said the other day she wants to me to on anti depressants but I won't at this stage, I've been on them b4 years ago and I hate the feeling of numbness they give me, I go off sex and everything and that's no use when we ttc again.


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds good Hun and if you have the money to have a consultation why not coz it will probably give you some peace of mind that you really need xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani love your new ticker!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah you can't put a price on that Bailey.

Thank you for listening to me everyone tonight xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly cupcake, can't put a price on your emotional health Hun. 

No worries cupcake, anytime you need anything you know where we are and glad you are feeling better x


----------



## maryanne67

Ah lladies yous are chattering again got another 4 pages to read but wanted to put this in incase i go to bed before finishing reading Cupcake i never intended on adding to your saddness, but i get why you sad hun but please you have got to carry onto some hope because if youve got no hope you got nothing and i dont believe life should be that way you will get your rainbow baby you have to believe that and there is no way losing your pregnancy was your fault, you probz think its easy for me to say but honestly hun even if i wasnnt pg i would still be saying the same thing to you, and its got nothing to do with whoever ddeserves it coz you deserve it as much as anyone else if not more so especially as your ttc your first i sincerely mean this hun if only we could be closer to visit and support you please take all the support from your oh and dont go into work if you feel so bad still but i also agree that time alone with only your thoughts mite not help, i wish you all the best hun and look after yourself one day this will be a distant memory when your holding your well deserved rainbow big :hugs: xx


----------



## maryanne67

Cupcake just got caught up so glad your feeling a little better and do what you have to even if just for reassurance xx

Dani love the ticker x

as for celebrity jungle yup that corrie celeb is soo gonna be doing trials lol


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies. Xx

Maryanne congrats Hun...xxx

Cupcake I'm sorry u are feeling down Hun after my 2nd mc I got the bloods done and was clear I took baby aspirin till I was around 8 wks but I knew I never had the clotting problem as the test were all clear. I kno u hav probably been unlucky the way I was and u will get ur third time lucky Hun... Don't go on anti depressants Hun cos u will end up struggling more on them....xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake i hope your feeling a bit better today hun, did you go to work? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath

No I didn't, I've just sent my boss a really log text explaining it all to him. I've said tho that if someone could drop my lap top home I'd happily log on at home to get some stuff done, I just can't face people in the office.

Hey Cheryl - seeing you preg 3rd time lucky does give me some hope hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, glad you didn't go into work cupcake! How are you feeling?

I had the weirdest dream last night that I raised a soldier from the dead to be with his wife and he was Tim Roth, and then he phoned me and said he had to kill me haha! Weird huh??

Maryanne will you be going to the docs this week Hun?

I'm going having blood tests today coz of my itchiness, they are checking it's not my liver, which I don't think it is coz it's just one place on my chest that's itchy. They are gonna do a full blood work up whilst they have my blood and check my iron levels again too. Bet that will take a good couple of weeks for the result though.


----------



## cathgibbs

Good, im glad you havent gone in hun, was your boss ok with it? its understandable you cant face going into work yet :hugs:

Lol Bailey thats one messed up dream haha i thought my dreams were bad but that one is amazing lol 

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey, good luck with the bloods today. I hope thy find what's causing the itch as it must be driving you crazy.

Hey Cath, he's not texted me back yet, probably really pissed off. I have an appointment at the doctors at 11am.


----------



## cathgibbs

Well its not your fault hun would he rather you be there today with your head all over the place and not in control of your emotions or have you back when yur feeling better and can concentrate?! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well said Cath, exactly! You wouldn't be able to do your job Hun. 

And yeah very strange dream Cath lol!! 

My itching is actually a lot better since I got the hydrocortisone cream but just wanna rule out anything more sinister just in case but I don't think it's anything worse than hormones causing my skin to go a bit mental lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I think getting past this cycle and TTC again will help all on its own, and once you are back to work and routine etc, it is all the firsts/dates that hurt the most, I should have been 16 weeks in Florida and all I could see was bumps, i was miserable, you are going to think the same around xmas time, what should have been. But we can't change the past just look forward. It feels like it took me forever to get here and who knows if it will remain, the not knowing sucks. All we can do is hope, and talk, getting it out helps! I am glad you took today off :) x


----------



## Dani Rose

Eh my dream was so embarrasing I cant tell you lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey :-( yeh still go for the tests hun as you want to rule everything out dont you, i watched a programme before i think it may have been that Midwife programme on BBC a while back, this poor woman had a problem with her liver/kindeys and when she was preg she could not stop scratching and she would have red raw skin from scratching so much and was considering an abortion cause she was in agony:-( I think scratching/itching has to be the most annoying thing ever!!! Also hun try a wet flannel on the area thats itching xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani spill what was your dream about?! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies i have a question on Oct 20th i had a little bit of AF only when i went to the loo, the 21st she showed her face good and proper so what day would you class CD1?! The 20th or the 21st? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I count the 20th usually if enough to make it to TP. 

Well I have a friend that I am sure likes girls, well I was her GF last night, nekkedness and all! LMAO! Can never look at her now!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol don't you just love hormone related dreams hehe!!

I would count 21st a cd1 Cath, they say its when its full flow so it depends how heavy it was on the 20th.


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO!!!! hahahaha Dani thats a very saucy dream!!!!! Should Greig be worried lol!!

Yeh it was nowhere near enough for anything just TP really, if thats the case im 8dpo and I def think i missed O as we dtd early hours Friday morning and O would have happened Sunday xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

PMSL I feel bad! Guilty lol

When pg with Fin i dreamt about exes, weird stuff!

Cath FX FX FX x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha you dream cheater!!! Have you told him what you dream was lol? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake glad ur off Hun..x

Bailey still get the tests Hun..x

Cath I'd count 21st as cd1 Hun..x

Dani tht is a saucy dream lol... All I've done is dreamt about my ex and last wk I had a dream I was sleeping with my neighbour lol pregnancy dreams are the best lol...xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath no way!

See I didnt get last pg so this is more normal and reassuring!


----------



## baileybubs

Went for the blood tests in the pouring rain lol! And I was very good and let a student do it (they've gotta learn somehow haven't they?) but she did take a while! Thankfully she got the vein right in the first place it just took her ages to draw the blood out and swap the viles! Should get results in a few days, hopefully no liver problems and no anemia!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I hope some more time off helps xx

Bailey I hope all is good with your bloods xx

Dani what was on your mind when you went to bed? ;) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Did she hurt hun? i had so much blood taken with the mc and the ectopic i dont mind who does my bloods etc now - i realised that even the most experianced of nurses can hurt lol!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No she didn't hurt really, no more than any other nurse has done! She just took a whole so it was that uncomfortable feeling of the needle in your arm for quite a while, but coz she was a student she was probably more careful and worried about hurting me lol! Some nurses are a bit heavy handed coz they've been doing it so long!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey All

Lol I love preggo dreams, I don't normally dream much but have done really weird ones when im preggo. I had a saucy dream about one of the grads at work (like 10 years younger than me) I was full blown massive bump preggo in this dream was so odd.....couldn't talk to him at work as I kept getting really embarrassed.

Cath are you thinking you didn't do it at the right time this cycle? I don't think you have to do it that much to get preg hun, we did it on ov day and a couple of days b4 last bfp, spermies live for 5 days. The woman at the EPU told me stop trying and just have sex twice a week, that's enough. Who knows.

Well the bloody doctor was useless today. He signed me off, but I wanted to talk to him about the bloods that were ordered and basically I find out that all the other doctor put in the form was full blood count (which just checks haemoglobin) and a blood type test. Well I know my bloody blood type as I give blood so that's pointless, and what the point of a haemoglobin test? That's not gonba show if I have clotting or thyroid issues. I asked about the extra care I'll get next time and he said nothing, pregnancy isn't considered an illness. Felt so fobbed off. So basically we just have to try again and take it as it comes. So not happy. I think when I get next bfp I'll call my actual GP straight away and if anyone can get me extra scanning/bloods he can. 

Bailey what are they testing your bloods for?


----------



## cathgibbs

oh cupcake thats useless hun!! how long has he signed you off until? how do you feel today lovely? 

Well we only dtd twice that week haha none last week and he woke up me up at 5am this morning, iv just gone off sex i normally do lol bless him xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well another 2 weeks hun, but I'm supposed to be on holiday from Thursday for a week and a day anyway, so really I'm only off for another 4 days. I'm just really sick of not getting any answers hun, no one can tell me anything - basically gotta just go for it again and hope for the best.

Well you might have done enough hun, you never know! Do you normally go off sex when preg? I didnt first time, did last bfp. Have you got any other symptoms?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm glad you got signed off, hopefully you will feel a little better by the time you need to go back. I hope your dr can do something for you when you fall pregnant, that's pants their not an illness response :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun i bet :-( :hugs: can you go private or would it cost too much? will you be taking baby aspirin next time? I know it cant harm you taking it so maybe its worth a shot....

Im not really sure tbh, i cant remember being pregnant it seems so far away lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Dunno hun, i think I'll want to take the aspirin but depends on who I can see and what medical advice I get. Were going to visit hubs sister this weekend up North (near Doncaster) and she is a paediatric surgeon so I'm hoping to have a good long talk with her about things and see what she thinks about the baby aspirin thing. 

Tempted to look into getting the bloods done privately. If its something simple causing the mcs I dont want to go through this again for no reason!

Lol Hun how do you feel this month, would you rather have a bfp or bfn this month with your party coming up?


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Love the pictures! That venue is breathtaking. I went off BD with DD and not this time. I hope you are pregnant. All it takes is once. :)

Cupcake: I'm sorry you are having a hard time. :hugs:

MaryAnne: Congratulations! :wohoo:

Bailey: The bloods will come back great. Its probably just from belly stretching. :hugs:

Dani: I've had dreams like those. :) Pregnancy dreams are very frequent and vivid. :)

Fletch: Come on November BFP! Let this month be the one. Its going to happen. :hugs:

If you remember Tooscared, shes team blue!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake hats great that you can have a chat with her,hopefully she can help you out in some way!! Well they say it can't hurt to take aspirin ad its such a low dosage so is give it a shot hun  

I would be happy either way but I'd prefer a bfp next cycle if im honest,I can enjoy myself a bit more if I can drink  

Leinz how you doing hun? that's great news about tooscared xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I got some private ones last time, was about £250 just for 2 of them (cheapest ones) then I seen the recurrent MC clinic anyway. Pregnancy is not an illness but an illness could be the cause of the loss of them, write a formal complaint and you will have an appointment in no time, my mum is a medical receptionist and any complaint gets you whatever you want ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

I have an appointment with a different lady doctor next week anyway, I think I will ask her about private blood tests.

Dani how did you get a referrel to the rc mc unit after 2?


----------



## Dani Rose

I had a mc trying for Fin so i just pushed (was really upset too which prob helped) and said i wanted tested, that was it. My RA etc can be factors in infertility/mc so i also had that to help get appointments but just stick with it and demand tests, they cant say no!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see. I don't know if I'm gonna get anywhere, will try again with the other doc next week but I think it's futile.


----------



## Dani Rose

They say after 3 in a row u get tested, I had Fin in-between but just told them I couldnt keep trying and failing. Also i went to them with symptoms of thyroid issues and they fobbed it off as pg, so they prob knew id go ape if they didnt help me!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just can't believe they make you go through this mental and physical trauma 3 times b4 doing simple blood tests. It's kinda barbaric really.


----------



## Dani Rose

It really is :(


----------



## baileybubs

It completely sucks cupcake but I agree with dani, be really really forceful and write a letter of complaint, just keep pushing, I know it might seem like you can't get anywhere but it's always worth a try and please please please don't give up. Honestly, don't be spending your money when you can just kick and scream and get them. They will get away with whatever they can hun.

Oh and yeah I would take baby aspirin Hun, it can't harm and really might help! 

My bloods are for the itching, but it's not my belly that's itchy leinzlove it's my chest above my boobs!!!

I have a dilemma, my SIL has messaged me asking how I am etc, and am I excited about Friday but has also asked if we want her Moses basket for our baby.....what do I say?


----------



## Dani Rose

I take it you don't want it? They are ok if get a new mattress? But I'm funny about cots/beds etc too x


----------



## baileybubs

No I don't mind having it, will be a great help its just that she only just had her daughters funeral last week and I don't want to feel like a vulture by saying yeah I'll have it, if you get what I mean? I asked her if she didn't want to keep it for the future anyway and she's said that she is keeping some stuff but is going to give some of it away and knows its an expensive time having a baby so thought it could help us out.


----------



## Dani Rose

Ah yes with you now. I think she could be trying to make sure she is included and you don't tip toe around her. I'd just say if you are sure I'd love that, it opens the door to lots of other things. I think it's great how well she is coping. I'm sure there are low moments. But she seems to be doing great!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what I though, I tried to think how I might be in her shoes and I think I would like to help someone else if I could and I would want to know that she was doing ok on her pregnancy, just like I was after my mc when she was first pg. When she has spoken to me recently she has always asked me about the pregnancy or what I want for the birth etc, so I think you might be right that she wants to be included and not tip-toed around. She must want to talk about her daughter and I bet a lot of people won't want to bring it up for fear of upsetting her but she's still a proud mother and won't want her daughter to seem forgotten about.


----------



## Dani Rose

That's exactly what I think. My BFF was due around when I was due my first MC baby and totally shut me out. Id say not to and ask her stuff but I think she didn't know how to handle me. My other friend was the opposite and is there day or night for me ttc or pg etc. I told her straight I didn't want weirdness. Obviously what she went through is a lot worse but I think she just wants to be there for you and maybe needs you and the baby there for her too x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was the same with her when it was her 12 week scan I wanted to know everything was ok, and I remember having a really long chat with her about rhesus disease coz she didn't know much about it whereas I did coz i'd had the mc. 
Why do things like this have to happen to such lovely people eh?


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Thanks for asking. I'm doing well. Working on my new house and dealing with ups and downs of gestational diabetes. Don't blame you there, if this month isn't lucky... Drink up. :) Your engagement party is almost here.

Cupcake: I wish they were more sensitive. They are the same way here in the US with waiting for 3 losses. However, they do more early scans and are quicker to provide progesterone shots when you concieve again. Do you think they'd be quicker to help you when you are pregnant? :hugs:

Bailey: Thats a tough spot. I'd take the moses basket. I bet she wants to share in your pregnancy joy. It's her niece or nephew after all. :hugs: I can't wait for your bloods to come back fast and good. I haven't heard of that before... Itching above the boobs? I'm getting very excited... 3 more sleeps! :)


----------



## baileybubs

How is the diabetes going Hun? Did you get it with Chloe too?

I am glad my SIL has felt she can talk to me anyway, and I know one day she will get her rainbow too, and we'll all be so happy when she does. 

Yeah the itching looks like a rash and I wondered if maybe it was perfume related coz that's where I spray it. I don't think the bloods will come up with anything bad but it's better to be safe than sorry so testing anyway.


----------



## Dani Rose

I know it pure sucks. Everyone here is lovely and been through so much. I guess if it means we all met that atleast good came from bad ;) 

I just want everyone with rainbows! X


----------



## baileybubs

I agree, I think that at least we have all made such amazing friends on here because of what we have been through and I just want to see everyone on here happy


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: No, didn't have it with DD. But do have this time around. Its not to bad eating alot of meat and veggies and little carbs which means everything else. I hate doing anything in the morning not alone poking myself. 

Yeah, she sure will get her rainbow and all will be over the moon. :hugs: I hate that life just has to be so cruel.

It's probably an allergic reaction. I sure don't blame you for getting tested. Its always better safe than sorry.

I agree... I can't wait until everyone is holding thier forever babies.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Dani Rose

I am fine, finding it so hard to get up in the morning, need to go and eat apparently i need 4000 calories with 3 lmao! Is that even possible!?!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think i eat about that a day and im not even pregers lol!! Munch on Dani! lol id love to be told to eat that much and for it to be ok lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha!! I didn't think about that, I don't know if that is possible!!

I'm currently finding it hard to eat much, I don't seem to want to eat anything! I didn't want to get up this morning either but I have really bad hip ache that was actually worse when I was lying down so I had to get up. And it's my day off boo!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Cath!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun,

What you got planned today xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've got a driving lesson at 10.30 and then a training course at 1.30 but other than that I am doing nothing lol! Are you at work today ladies?


----------



## cathgibbs

nice have a chillout day hun inbetween those lessons!

At work and its so boring and im so hungry im tempted to eat all my food :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

good morning! how are we all? 

af came yesterday. which means my cycles are back to 28 days as before mc. so we are trying this month with clomid and gonna see if we can get us our christmas bfp! 

bailey thats so sweet of your sil. i think like you said she doesnt wanna be shut out and people be weird with her. 

dani 4000 calories! oh my goodness! lol with one baby youre only supposed to consume another 150 calories haha. 

leinz im sorry to hear about the diabetes :( is it true as soon as you give birth it goes away? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I think it's because you can't eat much later on so they want you go gain loads by 20 weeks! Scary!


----------



## cupcake1981

Fletch sorry AF got you, but thats really good that the exercise and weight loss is helping to regulate your cycle. Do you know what day you ovulated last cycle? Are you taking b6 or anything to help with the regulation of cycle and lengthening luteal phase?

I just woke up, how lazy is that? I was sooooo tired yesterday, totally wrung out after almost a whole weekend of crying, I must have needed it.

Leinz sorry about the diabetes hun, will be worth it when your baby is here tho.

Dani 4000 calories?? Are you sure that's right, or is that later on in pregnancy? 

AFM I've woken up feeling a bit brighter today. My lady area no longer hurts and I'm not bleeding and I had a saucy dream about Don Draper from Mad Men! I'm actually feeling randy for the first time in weeks, think I'm might pounce on hubs when he gets home, although I'm a little scared I must admit.

Can I have your opinions girls? I've decided I need to start trying again ASAP as if there is a problem and im gonna miscarry again, I want that to happen soon so we can start getting help - the sooner I get help the sooner I have a chance of getting my baby. The EPU nurse said 1 cycle, the nurse in recovery 2 or 3. Given that I've had 2 mcs in 4 months should I have a little rest or just get straight back to it and let my body decide when it's ready to get preg (if at all). I don't wanna wait and miss out on the post mc super fertility, and I know maybe I should wait a to be emotionally stronger but what's the point of picking myself up and feeling good again just to get knocked down again if I mc. The only thing that will take this pain away is another pregnancy anyway. 

Sorry for the ramble, hope it made sense x


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani I understand now, I guess you can't eat much later on can you. What about the shakes and stuff that body builders have? Or lots of nuts and dried fruit and stuff?


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake that's how I felt too about ttc after the last one. I totally understand and think your body will know what to do ;) I think I took 7 cycles because my body wasn't ready x


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Fletch sorry AF got you, but thats really good that the exercise and weight loss is helping to regulate your cycle. Do you know what day you ovulated last cycle? Are you taking b6 or anything to help with the regulation of cycle and lengthening luteal phase?
> 
> I just woke up, how lazy is that? I was sooooo tired yesterday, totally wrung out after almost a whole weekend of crying, I must have needed it.
> 
> Leinz sorry about the diabetes hun, will be worth it when your baby is here tho.
> 
> Dani 4000 calories?? Are you sure that's right, or is that later on in pregnancy?
> 
> AFM I've woken up feeling a bit brighter today. My lady area no longer hurts and I'm not bleeding and I had a saucy dream about Don Draper from Mad Men! I'm actually feeling randy for the first time in weeks, think I'm might pounce on hubs when he gets home, although I'm a little scared I must admit.
> 
> Can I have your opinions girls? I've decided I need to start trying again ASAP as if there is a problem and im gonna miscarry again, I want that to happen soon so we can start getting help - the sooner I get help the sooner I have a chance of getting my baby. The EPU nurse said 1 cycle, the nurse in recovery 2 or 3. Given that I've had 2 mcs in 4 months should I have a little rest or just get straight back to it and let my body decide when it's ready to get preg (if at all). I don't wanna wait and miss out on the post mc super fertility, and I know maybe I should wait a to be emotionally stronger but what's the point of picking myself up and feeling good again just to get knocked down again if I mc. The only thing that will take this pain away is another pregnancy anyway.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble, hope it made sense x

no the only vits im taking is centrum pregnancy. so if its in there then it must be helping. but im really glad im back to regular cycles. 

the only advice i would give is go with your heart. i know i wanted to try again straight away as it helped with my healing process emotionally. have a chat with hubby see what he thinks. decide together. xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake i say ttc - your body knows if its ready to concieve if that makes sense? its been nearly 6 months since my ectopic and still no baby because i think my body isnt ready for another bashing lol i totally get what you mean about if your gonna mc again and have tests done youd rather just ttc now rather than waiting physically and mentally, i wanted to wait until after the wedding but DF wants us to start next cycle just incase there is something wrong with me. You do what you feel is best though hun, only you know if your body is ready and do what you and DH both want xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah In a way it might be a blessing to have to wait a few monthes but at the same time if there's a problem it means that help and a solution will take even longer to get t. I think NTNP in Dec, enjoy Christmas naughty cuddles with no pressure, and then jan back to OPKs and ttc. That's providing I get AF in a reasonable time frame again, was 33 days between erpc and AF last time do hoping it's gonna be similar x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath to be fair to your body, 3 monthes you couldn't try anyway cos of the mtx, so you probably missed the post mc super fertility. I'm sure once you put your mind back to it then it will happen x

I guess I should just go with the flow and see what happens. Maybe I'll see if SIL has any advice at the weekend to x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah thats true hun i was out of action for nearly 3 months but even if i didnt have the MTX and just the lap there was no way i could have DTD i felt like my fallopian tube was about to rupture lol such a turn off crying every time we tried to dtd! 

I would def ask SIL hun, also sit down with DH and see what he wants to do, you do what you feel best though xxx


----------



## fletch_W

so whats everyones plans tonight? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I think that ntnp is a good way to go until the new year cupcake and totally get what you mean about wanting to get help and sadly if you are going to mc again (which I don't think you are, third time lucky!!) best to get it done and get the help rather than wait another few months and then prolong it all. If your body is ready to conceive again it will. It took my body another 4 months after mc to be ready but I was ttc from straight after mc before first AF. The only reason I would say maybe take a month break until new year is just so you can physically recuperate a little, and if you do then fall pregnant before new year you will know it was meant to be!

Just on a driving note can anyone give me tips on how to do a reverse round a corner without clipping the damn kerb!! Guarantee that will be my manoeuvre next week and I just can't seem to be able to nail it, it's 50/50 on me getting it right at the mo!!! Stupid driving test!! As if clipping the kerb whilst doing a reverse at 1 mile an hour means I can't bloody drive!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey re your driving, when you get in the car do you adjust mirrors and stuff so they are positioned best for you? The only way to avoid the curb is if you can see it in the mirror so make sure you can b4 you start the manoeuvre. I don't think I've reversed around a corner since I took my test 14 years ago. Pointless manoeuvre!

Thanks for all the advice ladies x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake! I do adjust them, I just think its a crap manoevre lol!! I think I try to stay too close to the kerb and maybe thats where I am going wrong, maybe if I go round it wider and pull closer. 

My plans for tonight are the same as ever fletch - watching tv by my lonesome lol! My dfs last day at work today....he handed his notice in last tuesday and gave a week, he normally has monday and tuesday off and his coz boss put him working it this week coz its his last day!!


----------



## fletch_W

aw good thats its his last day. was she funny about him only giving a weeks notice? 

we are viewing a house tonight and then chilling out. i might go see my mum at work and have a drink with her xx


----------



## baileybubs

No strangely she wasnt funny but we shall see if he gets his holiday pay though lol!

Ooh looking at a house that sounds good!!


----------



## fletch_W

just a 1 bed but were hoping we like it as much as pics so we can move in before xmas. its a house so has a bit of a garden. very excited x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that would be lovely hun!! I love having my gardne although did just have to pay out £95 for a gardener to come and do it all coz df was too lazy!!


----------



## fletch_W

yeah im excited to not hang my washing out on my 2 man balcony haha! thats if we like it. chances are we will do :) £95!! id have sent my dh for you for nothing! lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah there was a lot we wanted clearing, trees and shrubs etc so thats why it cost so much!

I love chilling out but I am getting a bit sick of always being on my own. Feel like my df is always at work! Bless hum he works hard, just sick of my days off being opposite to his! But I should be thankful for time to chill out I guess, better than being at work myself lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Will it be better in his new job bailey?


----------



## cathgibbs

FX his new job will be better hun xxx

im so bored and tired today,iv ate so much i feel physically sick!! DF bought me new barrell tongs for my hair for xmas but he allowed me to have it now ready for our party so i cant wait to go home and use them! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I'd love to be able to make my long bob wavet would they work on my hair?


----------



## cathgibbs

HHmmmm I dont think you would with the ones i got hun as the barrell is 32mm so its for long hair so ill be using that on my extensions and then use my straighteners to make my natural hair curly, have a look in boots though as they had slimmer barrells there! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Im so crap with hair it looks the same all the time, so boring!


----------



## baileybubs

Mines like that cupcake, I had it in an inverted bob but have grown it out and now it's just shoulder length and boring!! I did just dye it back to red though which is better!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah mine is inverted. I coloured it this am for the first time since b4 holiday, so much better now x


----------



## baileybubs

I did mine on Sunday, df kept pointing out my grey hairs beforehand so I thought it was about time lol! 
I'm glad I have grown it out but I still really need it cutting to put some layers back in it and thin it out. Plus it's still longest at the front lol! So it's like a long inverted bob lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Chatterbugs I've read so much and can't remember anything now

Cupcake I'm glad you are feeling better and lady bits are much better, dh is in for it tonight! If it was me I'd ttc ASAP but only you two can decide that xx

Fletch I hope the viewing goes well and you get your garden xx

Bailey take the corner slightly wider and move your mirrors down so you can see the curb as long as you pull in close as you reverse along the road you'll be fine xx

Dani how many calories??? Haha I love it xx

Leinz I have the same question someone else did does the gd just go after birth? xx

Cath have you peed on any sticks? xx

Afm I've had a long and busy day today I'm now shattered


----------



## baileybubs

Aw have a nice rest now mrs d!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw have a rest mrs d, get hubs to cook dinner! Thanks for the advice, I'm thinking ttc sooner, what's the point in waiting?!?! Lots of ladys on TTL thread are preg straight away after 2 and it's going well.

Bailey I don't seem to have greys yet but my hair goes a weird rusty colour when it needs a colour as all the brown washes out but the red stays. It looks good now anyway.

I found my psychics number last week, still debating going to see her but worried she bought tell me sonething I don't want to hear! I'm sure when I saw her b4 she said something about twins and my babies being winter babies.....if I conceive in jan or feb they will be....


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey not long to go til your test now yay xx

I don't blame you cupcake I'd be the same straight back at it. I wouldn't be calling a psychic though in too much of a scaredy cat xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm too cynical for psychics cupcake - but he might say stuff that will make you feel better! Think positive Hun!
Will you be waiting for AF or not Hun? Get taking that folic acid and pregnacare!!

Has anyone ever watched tool academy? I'm watching it and usually I think "wow I am so lucky that my df is so good to me" but I'm watching it this series thinking that these girls are just stupid!!!! Don't bloody bother with tool academy you silly women just get rid of them!! Honestly if my df did any of the things these idiots have done he would be out of the door before he could even try to say sorry lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I'll wait for AF defo.

My psychic is amazing, she told me the man I married would have prominent Rs in his name, well you all know what my hubs full name is! She told me when I went ages ago I had a problem with my blood, and had just found I was very anaemic a few weeks b4. She told my friend that she saw American folders in her future, she now lives in the Cayman Islands with the dh she jet out there and her baby!


----------



## cupcake1981

Do I need to take FA and pregnacare. I'm taking Sanatogen mother to be at the moment?


----------



## baileybubs

I think extra FA might just help build up your womb lining Hun, as far as I know you can't take too much of it (ask Cath lol!!). But I think Sanatogen and pregnancare there's not much between so taking that instead should be fine!


----------



## baileybubs

And maybe go see your psychic then Hun, she did once say you will have twins so even if some of what she says this time is bad news, don't forget the twins!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Mrsd have a chill out night hun,nice bath and either get hubs to cook or get a takeaway!! Nom nom nom

Cupcake and Bailey my hair is crap too I always chuck it up in a bobble but when I put my extensions in I love curling them or straightening them and half up half down...id love long hair :-(

Cupcake give her a ring hun like Bailey said positive thinking now!! When you thinking on ringing her? I went to see my psychic on a Wednesday and he asked if I was pg I laughed and said no and he smiled and said I think you will be finding out soon......the Friday after I had a positive on a digi lol

Mrsd I have no tests since Sunday they should be here by tomorrow,I'm having slight heartburn,peed 4 times since I got home an hour ago and boobies are starting to hurt on the nips and sides but I think I had these symptoms last month so who knows Xx, oh and my pee stinks like boys pee its rank lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I was taking 8 FA a day after ectopic but now I'm prescribed 5mg off it lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Look up Cheri 22, online psychic, predicted Fin, my Jan BFP and this one!!

She can't tell you the outcome but has been spot on for my BFP's up to now!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath what does not pee smell like?!?! 

I might go see my lady, she has been pretty accurate about a lot of things.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol bloooooodyyyyy autocorrect :ROFL: I meant boy pee lol also last 2 nights iv took my bra off and there's a prominent mark on my boobs were the bra has been so I think the boys are growing!!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Your pee smells like man pee Cath?? Haha :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up Hun!!
Will you be testing as soon as you get them lol!!

Yeah of defo go see her cupcake - I'm sure she'll have something to say that will make you feel better 

I had a psychic reading that said May BFP with a boy. Didn't get my BFP til July so that was wrong lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't believe you've not tested yet!


----------



## baileybubs

You call your boobs boys Cath?? Mine are the ladies lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> I can't believe you've not tested yet!

Me neither!!! We need to see those lines Cath!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha yep their called the boys lmfao or the twins yeah it has a real strong smell to it its quite foul,I know its not a uti as I haven't long finished a course of antibiotics for a pelvis infection. Nahhh they will be posted while I'm at work so ill have to wait until I get home,I told you ladies I'm a changed woman.....gone are the days of going through 50+ hpts a month lol ill test tomorrow then ill wait for af as I don't want to go back go my crazy psychotic ways....

Bailey did you have that reading off the woman on eBay,gail I think her name is she's shite I had hers,June bfp with a boy and Oct 13 bfp with a girl,how convenient xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I'm impressed, it's prob the best way. I still don't think I'll ever be an early tester as I'm too scared of having chems!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah its that too hun,its the longest 2 weeks ever but it stops me looking at the upgrading in every different angle then shining a light on it then taking a pic of it with and without a flash then with a negative settings to see if there's an invert or not........I really was a poas FREAK


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah you are much more sane now you've given up your addiction! At the end of the day ur gonna find out a few days later anyway!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was from that eBay Gail Cath, she said July BFP boy then December 2015 BFP girl. Heard a lot of people say hers are a load of crap coz she just seems to say the same thing to everyone! Plus there was nothing personal in mine at all, just literally the BFP predictions!

Can't believe how much you have changed Cath lol!!! Fxd for a BFP tmoro though!! When is AF due?


----------



## cathgibbs

She's crap,Cupcake she was the one I told you not to Ho to cause she's useless!!!

Af is either due sat or Sunday,I'm unsure what date was cd1 as I had a slight bleed but nothing major on Saturday and then she showed up properly on the Sunday (21st) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I had to go to bloody waitrose! Bit I did get a fine in for £10 so no cooking required yay xx

I miss the poas madness with the squinters haha


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope my cycle shifts slightly so that I get AF and ov over the weekends, as we dtd more at the weekend so might make things a bit easier!


----------



## MrsDuck

Blood auto correct a dine in for £10 I meant x


----------



## baileybubs

I remember for 2 cycles I was o'ing in my long weekend on when I had to do 13 hour shifts and it made it soooo hard to want to dtd!! Now I only do 3-10 on my Saturday and 9-1 on my Sunday so it wouldn't be a problem anymore!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh what did you get mrs d??


----------



## MrsDuck

My cycles were 31 pre mcs then they went to 33 now for the past few months it's been 27??


----------



## cupcake1981

That's rubbish mrs d, should have got take out x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol autocorrect is getting to you now Mrsd lol what did you get? I'm gonna get the m&s one soon 

Awwww Cupcake I hope that happens for you too hun and i hope you get your bfp on xmas eve or xmas day lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

How cool would that be, literally a Christmas BFP for someone on this thread?!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine were 28/29 days....no idea what they are now, never got a 2nd AF after last mc!


----------



## MrsDuck

I got pâté to start then a chicken and mushroom and white wine thing with some veg, we've got left over choc cake for pud and some vino yummy


----------



## baileybubs

Fxd they are about 28 days for you again, mine were getting longer and longer, if you don't include the first one, the next cycle was 32 days, then 34 days and I didn't O til cd21 on my BFP cycle so if my lp is 14 days like I think it is then that would have been a 35 day cycle lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh making me hungry mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

A Christmas bfp would be good :)


----------



## MrsDuck

My lp seems to be a consistent 14days from when I think I am oing but we shall see I want to get back to ttc NOW!


----------



## cupcake1981

I doubt it's gonna happen 1st cycle again! Tbh I dont mind waiting a couple of months to give my body a break but I'm not gonna concsiously wait! 

Love m&s dine in Cath!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mc screws you up in so many ways! I ovd cd 14 last bfp cycle, hoping I go back to that!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've gone off m&s I've had too many pants quick dinners from there, I much prefer waitrose now


----------



## cupcake1981

Really Mrs d? I like the chicken with Parmesan thing they do.

We're watching Ted at the moment, it's really funny!


----------



## baileybubs

Whenever I go to m and s they have run out of the decent dine for £10 meals! 

When I was 25 I went to m and s for that deal and they wouldn't serve me the wine coz I didn't have ID, when I was 25!!! What kind of under age drinker would buy the meal deal just for the wine haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I still get id'd at 31!!!! I was in Tesco the other week with a basket full of Christmas cake ingredients inclu brandy and still got id'd, I'm sorry but there's no way on this earth I look 17!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

That's what makes me laugh, I think yeah it's a compliment that I must look under 25 but there's no way I look under 18!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw look on the bright side you'll only look 60 when you are 80! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I def don't even look under 25!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I hope I do mrs d! 

Well you must look under 25 cupcake if you were id'd lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I def don't!


----------



## baileybubs

Grrr so annoyed! My df's last shift at work and they still ha him finishing everything off and washing up!! Couldn't even let him finish a bit earlier on his even last night even though they were quiet. Peed off coz I get sick of sitting at home waiting for him to get back!


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone watching I'm a celeb?


----------



## baileybubs

No I have to wait for df to get home from work boo!! He loves it too so no point watching it til he gets back.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's an eating challenge yuck


----------



## MrsDuck

That's pants about your df and his last night at work. When does he start his new job? x


----------



## baileybubs

I love the eating challenges haha, I'm twisted aren't I? I think I'm gonna get sick of seeing Helen doing all the trials though, it's boring when all they do is scream and say they can't do it!


----------



## baileybubs

He starts it tomorrow so he won't have a day off this week. All coz his old boss wouldn't give him today off like he normally would have a Tuesday off the cowbag!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a bummer I thought he had some time off before he started the new one. Yup I've got a feeling Helen will be doing them all she's just so annoying


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I was gutted when he told me his old boss had put him down to work today. Plus I know our luck that he will probably get weds and thurs off next week too coz I am off tues and Friday! Sod's law. I think I'm finding it harder because as I don't drive yet, I can't really get out anywhere on my own coz I just get too tired walking for buses and stuff (plus the crap weather) and my family and friends don't live round here so him and his family are my only support, I feel quite lonely when he's working all the time :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

It's sods law it's bound to happen but it will be much better when you pass your test you will be free to go anywhere you want, any time of day without getting wet yay


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that will be good, think I'm just sick of always spending my time off on my own but I guess I should be savouring whilst I can! I'm just being a needy pregnant lady really, think I've become a little bit clingy recently but df seems to understand, I need him more now than I ever have, I'm usually very independent!


----------



## AmyB1978

I can relate so much to the needing hubs more now than ever... it's gotta be something about being pregnant!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :wave:

Aw not needy just more cuddly xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy! I think it's a natural response for us to want the father of our babies to be around all the time so they can look after us lol!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! I can't be bothered today! Could just stay on the sofa all day but duty calls, have a good day everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave: hey bailey I'd kill for a sofa duvet day but hav to work :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

You in work today Bailey hun? awww cheryl :hugs: how is the MS these days hun?

I got major backache i think AF will show up soon xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I can't poop :( Feel awful *pity party*

Had a big print order come in so need to post them all out and edit, then 2 shoots later, won't be around much :(

I like Helen on Celeb, feel sorry for her really.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh no Dani dont feel sorry for her!! Shes a goon!!! I cant wait for tonights trial mwahahaha!! Did anyone else get freaked out by the sky+ advert that was on during im a celeb?! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

LOL I dont mind her. ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh she annoys the life out of me!! im starting to warm to her slightly but she is the most annoying creature in that jungle lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I'm with you she annoys me, dani it must be the preggo hormones why you feel sorry for her. Sorry you can't poop :(


----------



## Dani Rose

LOL I just like her from Corrie prob!


----------



## fletch_W

me and dh LOVE her!! she reminds us of a girl we know so it proper makes us laugh. she looked like she was enjoying those testicles yesterday lmao


----------



## cathgibbs

proper getting her teeth into them lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha yeah 'oh iv got some in me teeth!' lmao!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Gadz! Makes me feel sick!


----------



## fletch_W

ha! whats tomorrows trial? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yes no celeb tonight :( bloody football x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh no!!! I thought it was on at 8.30 tonight, i was half asleep when ant and dec were talking about! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I wish I was allowed to watch stuff like I'm a celeb!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cupcake that made me laugh but awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww why wont he let you watch it hun? Do you have more than 1 tv? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

He hates stuff like that, we just have one tv but I watch a lot of stuff on the iPad so if I was really bothered I could watch on catchup I guess. 

I'm obsessed with making things to put in hard at the moment, have made a ridiculous amount of mincemeat for mince pies and today have made spiced apple chutney, my fat smells kinda strange today!


----------



## fletch_W

your fat hahah!!! im loving all the autocorrects lately :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

'to put in hard at the moment' what???? Autocorrect is in overdrive at the moment xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake you know what you need Santa to bring you this year? a tv for the bedroom so while hubby is watching sport you can snuggle up in bed and watch I'm a celeb xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok hard = jars, fat = flat. Bloody iPhone.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Cupcake i was thinking what the hell does she mean lol i guessed Autocorrect was being a dick lol!!

Oh yes i agree with MrsD you need a tv for xmas, i love my tv in my room as DF and i have completely diff taste in programmes apart from soaps so i love snuggling up in bed watching my crap lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah i know but this way we are forced to compromise and watch stuff together, to be fair we do like mostly the same stuff and there's much he won't allow. In return I don't let him watch footy, if it's on he streams on the laptop and I watch the tv, so at least we're in the same room! I do watch lots on catch up on the iPad tho which suits me x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a good plan coz we sit in different rooms quite often watching tv xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah i cant have that!

Does anyone know how to rename the link to their journal in their siggy?


----------



## cupcake1981

Trying out Sainsburys posh Kievs tonight ladies, we haven't talked Kievs for a while so thought is let you all know. 

What you all having for tea tonight?


----------



## MrsDuck

I was thinking of kievs yesterday while at the supermarket haha oooh very posh xx

Nope sorry I have no idea how to do it.

We are having yet another dinner at the pub with friends tonight we're very naughty I've hardly cooked in weeks now


----------



## cupcake1981

Enjoy it mrs d you deserve it.

Bailey knows i think, hopefully she'll tell me.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies worked till 5 now I'm pooped :( we had steak and baked potatoes for dins with half a jar or pickles yum... How are u? I'm not watching I'm a celeb my hubby also isn't in to shows like tht. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh is that a craving pickles? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I only like steak pink so that's off just now. DH had leftover stovies and I had lentil soup and crusty bread. I had pics until 6.30pm so just needed something I could heat up. Was good but I'm starving again already!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani I got your present when I got home from work lol thank you hun loving the card Haha do I take 1 tab a cycle xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

What are stovies dani? 

Oooh cath more multiples to come xx


----------



## Dani Rose

No half for 5 days. Was only enough to split them between you guys. So days 3-7 or 5-9 and half a tab every night at bed x


----------



## Dani Rose

I knew ud ask me that lol. Scottish, google them better than me explaining. Beef, potatoes, onions and gravy all mushed together. Served with beetroot, oatcakes, tomato sauce!


----------



## cupcake1981

Euw! Sounds awful!

Mrs d you not gone out yet??? It's late!


----------



## cupcake1981

The Kievs were lush btw x


----------



## Dani Rose

It's delicious!


----------



## baileybubs

Ewwww not liking the sound of that dani lol!! But I have kind if gone off food at the mo, nothing really appeals to me.

Cupcake - just delete the link from your siggy and re-do it, that should work.

My df is never here to have a say in what's on the telly lol, but there are loads we both like, then he stays up later than me and watches his wrestling (which personally I think is just men version of a soap!) coz that's one thing I refuse to watch! 
I don't like Helen on I'm a celeb either, I think she's putting a lot of it on and she's always wearing her bikini, put a top on every now and again woman lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't understand Bailey? I tried to follow the instructions in the help section but that didn't work!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry dani must be a scots thing!


----------



## baileybubs

Try going on edit signature, just delete what is already on there for you journal link, write what you want to for your journal and highlight it with your mouse, then click on the little world and paperclip symbol above the text box. A box will come up so just paste the link to the first page of your journal. does that help?


----------



## cupcake1981

Youre a freakin genius BB x


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe, guessing it worked then cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yup!

Im crap at technology! God knows how people put spoilers on and all that! Beyond me!


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies havent been on in 2 days n you sure do chatter again lol, well ladies i wish i hadnt said anything the other day coz have had brown on tp 2nite when i wiped am desperately hoping is just because have been super busy the last 2 days but not holding my breath coz is how my mc started the one i had before ,sorry to be a party pooper but is easier to let you know this before it could turn worse , am ok as know if i am about to mc then is nothing i can do except try again ,as for you chatterboxes i havent read since i posted last and i am not going to now gonna chill on the sofa with the puppy so best wishes to you all will hope to read back through 2moro maybe so nite all x


----------



## Tawn

Awww maryanne, massive :hugs: hun! You know what we will all say, that brown blood is old blood and hopefully won't mean anything, but I know that just doesn't help ease the worry at all.

I will say a little prayer for you and keep my fx'd that the spotting stops and your bean is nice and snug!

Will you try and get a scan to reassure you hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Aww maryanne I really hope it is just old blood as Tawn says and normal early pregnancy spotting, keep us updated Hun but I am praying for you that all is ok xxxxxxxx

Cupcake - I haven't attempted a spoiler yet either, got no idea lol!

Tawn - hey Hun! How are you? When's your next scan Hun? Have you had a midwife appt recently?


----------



## maryanne67

tawn bailey gonna wait n see what happens 2nite/2moro unless its gets really heavy have a feeling if its mc it will full on 2moro probably but fxd its just doing too much but thank you will take those :hugs: x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh maryanne hugs hun, but like the others say brown blood is old blood, so don't panic yet xxxx


----------



## Tawn

We are definitely here for you hun! Limitless :hugs: offered!!!

Hi Bailey!!! I'm doing great! Minus having a REALLLY bit**y moment with DH last night for no real reason besides having a pounding headache :nope: I definitely had to apologize this morning, that was ALL hormones! Lol! 

My uterus has also been really tense and heavy yesterday and today, it feels really weird. I think it may be moving up kind of rapidly because when I used my doppler today baby was much higher up than usual. Other than that I am just lamenting that everyone gets their scans much earlier than me, even those not quite as far along (not until Dec 7th!) as I am feeling impatient to see baby again!

How about you hun? How you feeling? And how was DF's first day at work?


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne please keep us posted about how you are tomorrow, we worry about our lucky thread ladies when we don't hear anything for a few days xx


----------



## baileybubs

^^^^ I agree with what cupcake said maryanne!

Df has just text me Tawn saying its been mega busy but awesome so I'm guessing he liking it lol!! 
And I am doing really well, just starting to get tired a lot again already lol!! I was hoping that this extra energy of the second trimester would last a little longer but I have hip ache and back ache and sleepy again in the evenings lol. But then that means I've got every excuse to nap haha!! I'm already planning a nap for tomorrow afternoon after work lol! Can't believe your scan isn't til dec 7th! Why couldn't you get an earlier date Hun?


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> Trying out Sainsburys posh Kievs tonight ladies, we haven't talked Kievs for a while so thought is let you all know.
> 
> What you all having for tea tonight?

were having beef parcels. stuffed with horseradish, mushrooms and sage. yummy! i havent had kievs in so long!!


maryanne67 said:


> hi ladies havent been on in 2 days n you sure do chatter again lol, well ladies i wish i hadnt said anything the other day coz have had brown on tp 2nite when i wiped am desperately hoping is just because have been super busy the last 2 days but not holding my breath coz is how my mc started the one i had before ,sorry to be a party pooper but is easier to let you know this before it could turn worse , am ok as know if i am about to mc then is nothing i can do except try again ,as for you chatterboxes i havent read since i posted last and i am not going to now gonna chill on the sofa with the puppy so best wishes to you all will hope to read back through 2moro maybe so nite all x

maryanne im really praying for you and hoping that its just old blood. please let us know how you are tomorrow. big hugs. 

who wanted to know how to do spoilers in their signature? type in what you want highlight it with your curser and press the icon with the smiey face with the black over its eyes xx


----------



## cupcake1981

who wanted to know how to do spoilers in their signature? type in what you want highlight it with your curser and press the icon with the smiey face with the black over its eyes xx[/QUOTE]

Ah I see!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I can't even quote properly!! I am on my phone tho in my defence


----------



## fletch_W

i hate using bnb on my phone cos i have to keep double tapping to zoom in and out and sometimes i tap once and it starts loading another page so i get mad and turn the laptop on haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw maryanne the girlies have all said it but I really hope it's just old blood and everything will be ok, I've got everything crossed for you :hugs: please keep us posted xx

My dinner was late we didn't get picked up til 8 then by the time we got there ordered and ate we've just got back and there is no way I'm going to be able to sleep I'm stuffed I had a Thai pork thing to start then ribs then profiteroles and a bit of my friends chocolate brownie

Cupcake well done on the siggi with baileys help x

Bailey I'm glad your df is enjoying his new job x

Tawn I'm glad all is well and you are finding baby's hb easily x

Oh bailey 2 sleeps x

Dani how did you know I'd ask that haha I'm sure it tastes lovely but sorry it sounds yuck xx

Fletch I know what you mean about using your phone for bnb it's a pain x


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne I'm really hoping its just old blood hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies...xxx

Maryanne I'm hoping its old blood Hun big :hugs: Hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everyone has a lovely Thursday, it's almost the weekend xx

Maryanne how are things today? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Maryanne I hope its nothing :( Can you call the hosp and get checked?


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne how is the bleeding today hun?

How are you all ladies?

Im in such a stinking mood today, DF and i have been arguing non stop today, everyone in work is pissing me off, my :holly: feel massive and sore and im still geting BFN!! Feel like i could explode im so fed up today xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you need a takeaway and a nice soak in the bath. Sorry df is being a bloke xxx

Sorry you are getting bfns :( xx

I'm fed up at work too but hubby is at home in bed ill so I'm probably better off here x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww whats wrong with him hun?? 

he really is doing my head in, i dont even want to go home tonight cause i know we will just argue more and i cant be arsed :-( 

its ok about the BFN hun, i can look forward to the party now and start on the Clomid ready for my xmas bfp xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We went out for dinner with friends last night, we both had the same food options and drank the same amount but he is puking and pooing today and I'm fine haha

Oh no cath you poor thing is it really that bad? :( 

Christmas bfps here we come yay xx


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies red blood today but have an appointment for a scan 2moro at noon have some cramping and bleeding isnt heavy but not mild either ,on the plus sdie if this is a mc then this is cd 1 ,if so will set my cbfm accordnlgly and get some more opks , am ok ladies and really appreciate the :hugs: just hope its like its said that we`re more fertile after a mc


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh MrsD maybe he picked up something from the day before or something?? 

yep! we havent been close for sometime and all it seems we have done is argue since getting back from holidays, in the last 3 weeks we have dtd 3 times and i cant remember the last time we kissed. 

Aww Maryanne FX the scan will go well tomorrow lovely, im loving how strong you and are and how your thinking of the 'what ifs' etc but im sure it will all be ok hun, how far gone are you xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh maryanne I hope you are ok Hun, I really hope it isn't another mc, thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw maryanne sorry the bleeding is worse, but you know that some women bleed quite a lot in early preg and then have a scan and everything is fine, my bros gf bled so much with her little boy that she thought she'd mc'd, he's nearly 3 now! But you are right, if it is a mc then you will be super fertile and will get preg ASAP again xxxx

Cath your not out til the witch arrives hun, remember i got my bfp last time at 13 dpo but thought it was a Evap!

So I'm confused, I got a blood test form through the post today and it's completely different to the one the useless locum showed me the other day. Does anyone know what these investigations are;

CRP
ESR
U&E

They are also doing FBC (full blood count), glucose fasting, liver profile and thyroid function?!? 

So it seems I am getting the testing the other doctor promised after all. Am getting the bloods drawn tomo am even though I'm still getting ever so slight + on HPTs still, hope that won't matter too much.


----------



## maryanne67

ah thanks Cath , am putting 2 n 2 2getha cramps red blood , gotta be mc , i was hopeful but shit happens we all know it i am sad but if i tell myself im ok then if its not mc 2moro then ill be extra happy but am gaurdng my heart , i am ok i cant sit feeling sorry for myself gotta get on with the next cycle ,am sure oh will love the extra attention again aswell , my cramps are getting abit more noticeable this afternoon so think its a scan to check its all passing rather than to check for a bean ,sorry ladies for the gloom just hope someone can sstep in and fill the gap with another bfp for the group good luck x


----------



## baileybubs

Keep scrolling down on this page cupcake it explains them 

https://www.healthboards.com/boards...what-do-blood-tests-mean-description-crp.html


----------



## baileybubs

Aw maryanne I'm still gonna pray that it's not another mc but please look after yourself and rest up xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - hope it goes ok with df this evening? Men can be such tools at times!

Mrs d - hope your dh is feeling better and doesn't need too much nursing from you after you have been at work all day!

How is everyone else?


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne your such a strong woman I take my hat off to you xxx I totally understand you not wanting to get your hopes up as I know myself along with the other ladies here would be exactly the same but please don't lose hope yet hunny,what time is your scan? :hugs: 

Bailey he's been txting me trying to make an effort asking about the gym I'm going to join etc but I just can't be Arsed with him today he's pissed me off all over a stupid dog!!!

How is everyone else?

Cupcake fab news about the tests hun,should you still be getting +? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath it's a very faint +, I did for awhile after the last erpc tbh. I'm gonna have the test anyway and if it interferes then I'll just have to have it again won't I.

Sorry df is being a douche.

Maryanne you are much braver than me xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

When are you having the tests love? Hopefully they will be - soon.

Ah well as soon as i got in I cooked df (actually I'm not even bothering calling him that as he's no darling fiance!!) Spag bol as I pulled beef out last night and that's his fav,rushed home to cook that,he walked in from work and said I'm not hungry,I honestly feel like picking up the plate and throwing it at him how f*****g ungrateful can one person be,I really have had a titful of him and I really don't know what to do xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tomorrow am Cath!

Why is he being a d-bag at the moment? Is there something going on with him? I'd probably have thrown it at him to Hun but then im a very angry and irrational person these days!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw :hugs: are needed all around tonight xx

Maryanne I hope it's not another mc and it's happy news when you have your scan, as the others said you are being very strong xx

Cupcake I hope the tests go well and if anything is found I hope it's easily sorted xx

Cath what a wanker! I think I might have just flung it at him. Dani and Cheryl both went through similar recently but after a good talking/screaming at they resolved it xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Maryanne- really hope ur ok and ur scan goes ok tomorrow. We r all here for u xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Trouble is I don't want to talk to him,after that he can f off,only he likes Spag bol so I used all the mince on him when it could have gone on a meal for me too,the cats eating it now,its because he wants another dog and iv said no he's behaving like a spoilt little Shit,times like this I wished my family lived closer cause I really could do with a few nights away from him xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

But you've already got a cat and a dog what does he want another one for?


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly,he's just like a spoilt child who has to have everything and I'm not having another dog I don't like the one he has now so why would I want another one,


----------



## cupcake1981

Men can be such children sometimes. The sulking drives me crazy!!! Cath where are your family? Pack a bag and go stay with them for the weekend x


----------



## cathgibbs

They live a few miles away,my dad will be very pissed off if I go to his and my mother is staying with my grandfathers and nans to look after my grandad,iv just txt my sister tho to see if I can stay there for a bit,sorry for being miserable girls Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun don't apologise, he is being a dick and you need to vent!


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel like I could quite honestly punch him,I do literally everything for him and he's so ungrateful I think iv snapped lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd make him sleep on the sofa tonight x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Hun don't apologise, he is being a dick and you need to vent!

Well said cupcake :)

Vent away cath xx


----------



## Tawn

Cath what a brat!!!! I would be grumpy too! (also doesn't help that he was stupid enough to mess with you when you think you are about to start your AF.... does the man have no survival instincts?!!?!) 

I've always told you how amazed I am by you doing everything for you DF without complaint, I am definitely a 50/50 girl and my DH would have another thing coming if he didn't appreciate the things I DO do for him! It sounds like you've spoiled him (because you love him) and it's turning him rotten. Time for him to have a reality check! Vent away, the sofa sounds like a good idea for him to sleep on tonight!

Maryanne, I am SO sorry to hear that the bleeding has increased. My heart truly goes out to you and I am hoping and praying that everything will be OK tomorrow. But if it isnt, I have to say you have an AMAZING attitude and are being so positive I am just SURE you will get your rainbow baby very soon! more :hugs:!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im hoping he will I'm going to starfish the bed and start snoring so I turn him sick so he will have to sleep downstairs lol cow!!!!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol thank you Tawn,your right I have spoilt him and he's taking advantage of it!!! P.s loved your status the other day about a role of a step mother it made me smile hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah I always tell stepson "We enjoy spoiling you, because we love you, but if it is spoiling you ROTTEN (ie you are being UNGRATEFUL) then we tend not to feel like spoiling you anymore at all. Kind and helpful people get spoiled, because they deserve it" LOL. try that line on him maybe? :haha:

Hahah, thanks hun, it was just such a MUM kind of day! It was just me and the monkey cause DH is on lates this week, and at the end of the day I just said F that! I am this kid's Mum in a hell of a lot more ways than the unspeakable hag is.... lol (bitter much? Me? NOOOOO). Wish we could meet up for a drink (mine non-alcoholic uhg! :) ) and I could bitch about her and you could bitch about your DF until we feel better! LOL

PS: CSA finally contacted her and she rang us and was SO ANGRY! And I started feeling kind of guilty (because I hate upsetting people) until DH said... ummm wait. SHe has him 1-2 hours MAX a week, refuses to contribute to any of his expenses (not even new clothes, school trips, his school taxi, or anything) lies constantly to get out of seeing him and works full time but says she only earns £90/week but still has enough money to smoke 20 fags and half a bag of weed a day and party all weekend, get her nails done, buy new clothes, etc... why the hell do you feel guilty!?


----------



## cathgibbs

Don't you dare feel guilty hun she's a pathetic excuse of a mother who doesn't care less about her lovely soon,if it was the other way around she would be quick enough to contact them!!! 

Your an amazing other to him hun and it shows,he's going to be a lovely caring brother to his new baby brother/sister!! Your the most nicest step mother I know!! How you coping not drinking,you missing it yet xxx


----------



## Tawn

Actually not drinking isn't a big issue for me really. I had a good time partying when I was at Uni, but DH and I aren't big drinkers and it's hard for me to hang out with my friends here because they live 20 minutes away and I don't drive yet, so don't really miss it much.

The only time is when I made a scrummy homemade lasagna last weekend and a glass of red sounded perfect. And when I go back to the States, I will be bummed to not be able to play beer pong with my brother (BIG tradition for us from when we used to have season tickets to our American Football team's games) but I said I will play with juice or water! lol


----------



## Tawn

PS: can I just ask, why the HELL did you make him dinner when you were fighting! LOL. My DH would have had to fend for himself until we had worked it out. And I know for a fact my MIL would only give FIL cold ham sandwiches when she was cheesed off with him! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Haha sorry I just found that funny about MIL and FIL Tawn!! And I agree why did you make him dinner??? My df can coin for himself anyway but if he pisses me off he gets no loving and I won't to any of his laundry so he hasn't got clean chef whites to work in hahahaha!! 
He is being a penis Cath, don't let him get away with it! Why on earth does he want another dog? My df wants another dog too but I just said outright no and he's just accepted it.


----------



## maryanne67

Thanks everyone ,have awful bloated feeling with back ache this evening blood flow doesnt seem to be worse but isnt better scan is at 12.05pm ,sory ladies for my selfish posts but don`t feel like doing anything but reading so am just letting you all know that i am ok and thinking of you all ,will let you know how scan goes 2moro afternoon ,,,thanks xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne there are no selfish posts when going through a possible mc, or indeed any crisis, we are all thinking if you and hoping for the best. Take care and keep us updated xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne dont be silly hun your posts were not selfish, your going through a very hard time at the mo and we are all here for you so moan away lovely, I hope the scan goes ok hun i know of a perso who bled (red blood!) all the way through first tri and she was fine :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw maryanne don't be daft you aren't being selfish, I hope all goes well today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Just had my blood tests and saw the lovely HSW there that I always see and we had a really long chat about mcs, she is 12 weeks preg after 2 mcs inclu a loss at 18 weeks. She was so nice but said don't expect anything in terms of extra scanning and stuff next time as you probably won't get it, she's had to pay out even this time for all her scans :(

Still she gave me hope that I might be 3rd time lucky to.

Off 'ooop North' in a bit, hopefully I'll be able to get on here at some point although we are going to the middle of nowhere, to see if bailey is team pink or blue!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Maryanne everything crossed for you.

Clare - ask for these one PT, aPTT, MTHFR, Factor V Lieden. Lupus anticoagulant. Thats all ones I had on top of thyroid etc and they check for blood clotting issues x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake have a great time up north xx

Bailey I can't wait to hear the news xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani I was lucky to get the ones I did get I'm not going to get any of the others this time sadly, but if I have a 3rd ill start screaming for those ones you mention x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cupcake did she make you feel a lil bit better hun after telling you about her losses etc? have a fab time up north!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thinking about you right now maryanne! :hugs: prayers and fingers crossed!


----------



## baileybubs

Thinking of you maryanne, I hope its all ok xxxxxxxxxxx

Well, most people were wrong on their guesses, my little hobbit is a GIRL :pink: 

And a cheeky little monkey at that because I had to be scanned 4 times because she was in such awkward positions but all is ok and she looked just perfect!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun congrats I was wrong I thought u were having a boy. Xxx hav u bought anything pink yet?x


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: to you maryanne today, good luck with your scan. 

Cupcake, good luck with your tests, I am glad you are getting, at least some, tests done. 

Cath- hope you and not so-d f can make up and start getting along better soon, fighting/being off with one another sucks! 

Bailey, I still can't quite believe the hobbit is a girl!

AFM- I am here and lurking just not saying much. I like keeping up to date with all of you lovely ladies but just don't get around to posting much.

An update on me: All is well with the baby, she is 24 weeks 3 days now! (v-day past!!!) At her 24 week ultrasound all looked good with baby, dr is happy with her growth/etc and my BP is still behaving itself. If anything I guess I could be gaining MORE weight then I am (which seems insane to me as much as my body is changing) but the Dr said he isn't concerned since baby is growing well. I had a really bad stomach virus AND an infected tooth over the weekend/start of this week but the stomach virus seems to have passed and the antibiotics for my tooth seem to be helping a lot. (I Have to talk to my OB when I see her on Tuesday and see if I should try leaving it in until baby comes or having it out.) 

On a not so bright note, someone broke into our home 2 weeks ago today. My DH came home from work that evening and they had broken through a window in our living room. Stole a macbook, two digital cameras, cash we'd been saving up, all my jewelry, and some other odds and ends. All in all I feel lucky that nobody was home/hurt but it still sucks, especially to have lost the jewelry, I don't wear much jewelry so the few things I had were sentimental/really important to me. It has also left DH feeling angry and me being much more scared/anxious. DH did talk to our neighbors (who have bene here 8 years and, from what they say, this kind of thing is, at least, not common in our neighborhood which helps me feel safer.) We have insurance so that will help financially, we hope, are just getting the claim started, to replace some of the things that can be replaced. We are talking about getting a security system installed. 

On a brighter note, We went out the weekend after it happened to look for shelves for the nursery closet and came home with a 1 year old dog instead! I've been wanting one pretty much since DH and I have lived together (my dog that I had before we moved in together passed away just before I moved here) but when we were living in the apartment with the cat (who is terrified of dogs) it just wasn't feasible. When we moved into the house it became possible but because we are having a baby in a few short months I didn't want to add anything else into the mix. However, after the break-in I thought it would help us both feel more secure so starting thinking about it again but still leaning towards not getting one until the baby was older. We were driving by the pet store and on Sundays they have rescue dogs out front for adoption. I told DH we should stop and pet them/see them (which I do all the time when they are out), still not thinking that we would actually get one but we/I fell in love with one of them and DH (who isn't, or should I say wasn't, a dog person (he is becoming really attached to the dog pretty quickly!) was the one who talked me into it. The dog is a male shepherd mix, about 53 pounds, and around a year old. His name was Oso when we adopted him but we renamed him Bradley. He makes me laugh, makes me feel safe, and, so far, is really well behaved considering his age and that we don't know his past (He was found as a stray but he was clearly someone's dog because he is housebroken, walks fairly well on a leash, and knows how to sit.) I'll attach a picture of him (it's not great because the only camera I have at the moment is on my iPod or my phone.)

Love to all of you lovely ladies!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0372.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cupcake1981

I said pink bailey!!! Yey xxx

Oh Amy how awful to have a stranger in your home but at least insurance will cover it xxx

I feel like we have been on the bloody M1 since Wednesday, still driving (well dh is!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my Amy you have been going through the mill at the moment. Sorry to hear you were broken into, that must have been awful, especially to lose sentimental things. I hope Bradley keeps you safe, he looks adorable. I'm glad Emily is doing well and you are doing ok too xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake is there a hold up? Accident or something? Or are you just going way up north? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No we are just going waaaaay up north! Nearly there tho x


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely time xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Amy that is awful :( I would hate that too. So glad nobody was hurt or anything though.
x


----------



## cupcake1981

Maryanne how did the scan go? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I hope you are ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg Amy how horrible!!!! There are some horrible people about!!! Glad your all ok tho hunny and the dog is adorable!!! 

Maryanne I hope the scan went ok lovely Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Amy thats terrible about the break-in, but excellent about Bradley, I love my doggie and feel so much better having him around when df isnt at home. 

Maryanne I hope you are ok hun xx

Cheryl - My only prob is about baby girl clothes is I hate baby pink lol, but I am sure my little Millie will look gorgeous in whatever colour clothes lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the weekend bumpettes, I hope you all have a lovely one xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Oh Amy how awful!!!!! That must have been devastating.
I think it's a lovely idea to get a dog to help u feel more secure though.
My cats certainly don't make me feel safe.


----------



## cathgibbs

Maryanne I hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath how are you and DF getting on now? Did you work things out? (aka did he apologize?! Lol)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, those of you who are on fb will already know this but I had a bleed this morning, bright red and was really freaked out!! It was about a tablespoonful and had made the toilet water red so I was really upset. Thankfully I have my Doppler and immediately used it to hear Millie wriggling away with her heart beating perfectly. I phoned my friend and she took me to A&E where I have spent all day! The bleeding didnt continue and I was then told to go to the maternity unit at a different hospital to get and anti d injection coz I'm rhesus negative. When I was there they used a doppler too and she was still fine, I have been feeling her move all day too. They have told me to rest and wear a pad for next couple of days and to ring them at the maternity ward if I start bleeding again so I can go straight there instead of A&E. But I feel ok and reassured that it was just a one off. Just panicking that its my own fault coz I have been very active and busy at work this week and worried that I should be taking it a bit easier. 

Sorry for the selfish post, I hope everyone else is ok and having a good day, its been very quiet on here.

Maryanne I hope you are alright xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I haven't been on fb today, I hope you are ok I'm not surprised you were freaked out I would be too. I'm glad Millie is fine and the bleeding had stopped, take it easy and let your df spoil you xx

Well I officially started my christmas shopping today still got a long way to go but it's a start xx


----------



## baileybubs

Df is at work now, but got Bailey to keep me company lol. Feeling better now I can just rest at home and not wait around at the hospital anymore, just hope it was a one off and nothing worse.

I have started my christmas shopping too, such an expensive do isnt it lol


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey how scary, I'm glad u are both ok now. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl, just glad the bleeding stopped pretty quickly and hope it was a one off. Now just wondering if all the pressure from being scanned so much yesterday might have dislodged a bit of loose blood, or maybe I have been overdoing it. There are times when I do something and think I shouldn't have done that really it was too hard for me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw have a cuddle with bailey and watch x factor with some chocolate ;) xx

I know, bloody Christmas costs a fortune, I'm glad it's only once a year xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, bailey has been cuddling me and I'm chilling watching I'm a celeb. Man that Helen is really annoying now!!

I always say I won't buy a load of pressies for people but I always do!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaaagh what's the point of the annoying cow even being on the show???? Sorry I'm watching I'm a celeb and I just want to slap Helen 

Aw I want a pooch to snuggle up to on the sofa, I can't snuggle my dh as he won't watch anything like I'm a celeb :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know she's such a muppet!! I cannot believe she thinks people will feel sorry for her!!
How can she say she tried her best when she didn't even try???


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I just said the exact same thing on FB about dislodging sonething at the scan yest, sure it was something like that xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm convincing myself it was that or just overdoing it cupcake, so I will force myself to take it easier too. Everything seems fine now so hopefully I won't wake up to it again in the morning. Also someone pointed out that sometimes little bleeds can occur when periods would be due and my period always used to start early morning whilst I was still in bed, plus I am 20 weeks which would be around the time it would be due.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, so glad you and Millie are okay! You are both in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy, hope you and Emily are doing well xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today. 

I had a spot more bleeding this morning but it was only after having a number 2 again. Was much less than yesterday, literally a drop today and I think if I hadn't had the bigger bleed yesterday I may not have noticed it. But it was definately blood and was bright red again. I have phoned the midwife and she has said just monitor it and if there's anymore to call back, otherwise just take it easy. 
I'm thinking maybe I have a sensitive cervix or disturbed something on my canal wall r something, and think maybe a stool softener or some fybogel might stop it happening again. Fingers crossed!!

What's everyone up to today then? How is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm glad it was only a tiny drop today and hopefully that's the last of it now. Have you been signed off work do that you can take it easy for a few days? xx

I'm having a quiet Sunday which is lovely and it's beautiful sunshine without a cloud in the sky so we'll have a nice walk later on x

I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've not been signed off but am taking tomorrow as holiday day (hopefully they won't end up being short staffed but Millie comes first) so I'm not back in not til Wednesday. 

It's a glorious day here too! Beautiful sunshine! My mum and dad are coming up later with their dog so might take them for a nice walk!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: aw u rest up bailey Millie does come first Hun.xx

Enjoy Sunday lunch mrs d...xx

I'm so tired today can't be bothered doing anything but need to go get some food in. Hubby wants to see James Bond but I can't be bothered. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Good on you bailey bugger them if they are short staffed Millie definitely comes first xx

Aw Cheryl are you feeling shattered? Take it easy, that's what Sunday's are for ;) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah have a lazy sunday Cheryl. I'm not a James Bond fan myself, but everyone keeps saying how good the new one is.

Mrs d Have you done any baking recently? I still need to make those nutella cookies mmmmm, making myself hungry now hehe!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cheryl, 

I went so see James bond last night and it was brilliant, even though I'm totally not a JB fan at all! You might be pleasantly surprised!

Bailey sorry you are having these problems at the mo, but at least you saw bubba on Friday so know she is all ok xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and she's wriggling away still cupcake so hopefully it was just a one off scare! 

Yeah I've heard a lot of non James Bond fans saying they really liked it too. The advert does look good.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm only baking coconut oil fairy cakes for my nan as its the only way I can get her to eat coconut oil :) 

I need to try the nutella cookies again too as I overlooked the first ones.

Cupcake are you having a nice time away? x

I think I'll wait til bond is on the tv xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That should have read 'overcooked', bloody autocorrect x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah I remember you saying, did they work?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Mrs d it's been lovely, so quiet up here and lovely to see SIL. Leaving in a bit but off to York for the night x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey not sure they are having any effect yet but I'll persevere x

Have a lovely night in York cupcake x

I'm knackered after our walk around fields and cliff paths and now gotta think about getting dinner prepared :( xx


----------



## MrsDuck

The perfect Sunday evening of a large box of hotel chocolat chocies in front of the tv mmmmmm


----------



## cupcake1981

Yummy we walked past a hotel chocolat tonight, think I may have to pop in there for some of there cherry almond truffle things tomo, yummy. We are so wild, we're back at the hotel at 8:30, in bed for 9 watching homeland in bed! 

York is so beautiful tho I'd like to live here I think x


----------



## cupcake1981

I wish maryanne would update us so we know how things are xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I was thinking of maryanne too, I hope she's ok x

I've just eaten one of those but didn't like it I'm not an amaretto lover I love the pralines mmm

York is lovely, do you get the chance to explore tomorrow before heading home? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gonna do some shopping I think, I'm in the mood for some shopping and blowing some money, then go to Betty's tea room For cake!

I love amaretto, my fave!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh shopping I love shopping, have a lovely time and spend lots :) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll try, usually when I have intentions of spending I don't find anythng!! X


----------



## Dani Rose

I've been thinking of maryanne too. Hope she's ok.

I worked all day and had friends for tea. I'm beat now! X


----------



## cathgibbs

No AF and BFN WTF!? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm not sure??? So is that 3 days late? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well either 3 or 2 days late, im unsure as i had a tiny bit of af on oct 20th but she arrived full force the day later then so af was due either saturday or sunday, no af pains....... xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Strange??


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm that's unusual Cath? Have you tried a different type of hpt?


----------



## cathgibbs

yep still neg, i think ill give it a few days then book an apt to see dr, im freaking myself out as i have read Dr Google and one of the reasons could be an ectopic xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Late implantation??


----------



## cathgibbs

Could be but do you think maybe its a long shot as i would have Ov between the 2nd and 4th? my body is always really good and AF always shows up when she is supposed to xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun I had a cycle back in march where I was 2 weeks late and got bfn after bfn, imaf came at 6 weeks, such a mind fu**! Bfp might show in a couple of days but if not ded get to a doc with ur history xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

awww it does mess with your head doesnt it! especially if your ttc!! yeh im def gonna go, i think if its not here by tomorrow ill go as i know after ectopics and mc your cycles can be messed up but mine have been pretty good, this is all need just before the bloody party lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It might be stress to hun delaying ov? I know your and ur oh have been rucking, and the stress of the party cxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what i was thinking too but im not sure if iv been more stressed after O and if thats the case she should be here by now, cause stress only affects it before O, arghhhhhh bloody hell lol ill see how it goes and if shes not here ill book an apt, xxx

Have you and DH decided on when to try again hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah next cycle I think, just wanna get on with it now and if I have a 3rd mc then at least I get help next time hopefully. Dont want to waste post mc super fertility to! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

i totally get what you mean hun, we want to try and get duffered as soon as because if there will be any more problems at least we can sort it out ASAP rather than to wait after the wedding, its sad we have to think like this isnt it? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmm Cath odd one, hope she comes or its a late BFP!! YAY!

Ive been doing crimbo shopping online and wrote my lists! YAY! Going xmas shopping in Glasgow this weekend with all my photo money from the last month, CANT WAIT!!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhh i love xmas shopping!! have you got any presents yet hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath any signs of the witch or a bfp yet? x

Cupcake did you buy anything nice? x

Dani whatcha bought? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d

I bought a new coat from Zara and that's it, it's really thick and is like a duvet, just hope it's not gOnna be too warm as I bought it when I was freeeeezing in York, it doesnt get as cold down here!

Are you ok hun?

We just got Home after 5 hours driving, I ache!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds nice, you'll be snuggley in that. Did you run out of time to shop or enthusiasm After zara haha? 5 hours driving you must be shattered x

I'm not too bad thanks just really tired for some reason, I had to have a nap on the sofa earlier x


----------



## cupcake1981

No I'm a crap shopper I lose interest quickly and I just think I dont really have any interest in fashion so don't really like what's in the shops!!! 

I did go to hotel chocolat tho.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh what did you get from hotel choc? Was it the amaretto cherry chocs?

I love clothes shopping :) 

Have you got anything else nice planned for your time off?

I'm late into work tomorrow coz I'm having my hair done at 9.30 yay it's well overdue x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh what did you get from hotel choc? Was it the amaretto cherry chocs?

I love clothes shopping :) 

Have you got anything else nice planned for your time off?

I'm late into work tomorrow coz I'm having my hair done at 9.30 yay it's well overdue x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I bought two of the selector packs, the cherry amour amaretto ones and coffee and walnut, just had one of each after my fish finger sandwich!!

I think I'm gonna try and get some Xmas shopping done but nothing really planned.

Ooh enjoy your hair cut and some pampering xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd happy new hair cut day!!! 

Cupcake I hope you had a nice chillout night after that drive!!! 

Nope no signs of either, starting to freak me out now, I think I'll give my drs a ring and see what they suggest xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies.xx

Cath sorry ur body's confusing u Hun...x

Mrs d enjoy ur haircut Hun. Xx

Cupcake I'd love to go to the chocolate hotel, hope ur not too tired from the drive.xx

Afm went Xmas shopping lastnight and I got measured for a bra my 32bs hav grew to 32dd I'm loving my :holly: lol... Working today 9 till half and get my nails done too so a wee easy day for me :)

Hope u lakes hav a nice day nd to go get ready. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wowzas Cheryl they must look huge, your dh is a lucky guy lol I love big boobs, my friend had breast augmentation and I seen them for the first time Saturday I love them lol so jealous of you lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw if only they stay like this lol.. If not I think a boob job is on the cards lol :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Deffo hun! thats why she had hers cause shes got 2 kids and they had sagged a bit cause she puts on about 4 stone with each pregnancy and she loses it soooooooo quick after their born her boobies had took a battering lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl that's some impressive boobage!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno cupcake, how are u doing Hun?xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal for my surgery update! Also...a couple of other things. Hope all is well with everyone! :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl enjoy the new :holly: xx

Bailey I'll have a look at fb when I can but I hope all went well with the driving this morning xx

Cath it might be worth a little chat with your dr x

Cupcake how are you feeling? x

Ttc I'll have a look at your journal x


----------



## Dani Rose

My boobs are huge too. Love pg boobs, I wish I could keep them. I went to get a boob job but with my ra I'm too high risk as they can reject them and I can't fight infections etc :/


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm ameretti cherry chocs, they sound delicious cupcake! And yay for the new coat, sounds snugly! 

Cath - sorry you are having a confusing time!! Being a woman is such a pain isn't it?! If only men knew what we have to go though!!

Mrs d - enjoy your hair cut!!

Cheryl - yay for big :holly: I am gonna have a breast reduction once I have had my kids!

Everyone else I hope you are all well, what's everyone up to today?

AFM - I failed :-( if anyone wants to know why I've put it in my journal but silly mistakes really, most of my drive was fine. Didn't like the examiner, I tried making small talk but he didn't really chat. On the plus side I nailed the reverse round a corner lol!! And in my hours practice I did the other two manoevres perfectly too. 
I've rebooked in a couple of weeks.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi dani! Only 3 more sleeps Hun! How's the cramps today?


----------



## cathgibbs

Shes finally showed her face!!! 

TTC How you doing hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!!! So drinks at your party then and then the clomid can start!!! Great cath!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I miss preggo boobs to Dani, such a Shame they go :(


----------



## cathgibbs

I just hate the pain that comes with them for the first few weeks lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd just like my preg nipples, I don't think my boobs change that much in terms of size but I do like my nips more when preg!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Are they more prominent when your preggerz? mine do, haha they always look 'cold' lol!! 

in the space of an hour this af has crippled me, im in so much pain, why did i want her to hurry up for lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath thank god she showed her face Hun sorry ur in pain..x

Cupcake my nipples look funny tbh. Xx

Bailey :hugs: Hun u wud think he wud just of passed u cos ur pg Hun..xx

Mrs d and dani hey ladies :wave:

Ttcbabyisom hey hope ur well. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

how was work Cheryl hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Really easy I only had 2 cut and blowers and a cut and colour to do and I got my nails done too so such an easy day :) tomoro I'm only working 5 till 9 too x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc that's great that everything sorted itself out and no surgery was required. Big :hugs: for the next couple of days and happy birthday for today xx

Bailey sorry you didn't pass the examiner must have been an arse xx

It's nice to see we are back on the :holly: talk haha


----------



## MrsDuck

What a shame you don't live closer you could have done mine Cheryl xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh MrsD whats your hair like? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d wots ur new hairdo like?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for short days cheryl, and I dont think he knew I was pg coz I wasnt wearing an obvious top and I didnt say anything about it, next time its a tight top lol, maybe they will take sympathy on me!

Ooh mrs d did you enjoy getting your hair done, I always love getting mine done!

Cath - bloody witch, late and being a proper cowbag!!! Hope you take it easy hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - I hate the burger nips I get when preggo! How were those yummy cherry ameretto chocs?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yea Bailey wear a tighter top to show the bump off and then start crying haha make him take sympathy on you lol! 

Wish i was taking it easy hun im in work , might see if i can finish a tad early though and go home, have a bath, a bowl of steak stew then bed :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath u shud try and get away early. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I normally do sneak off at 4.50 to get the 5 train but i might leave at 4.30, my boss emailed me to ask what was wrong cause i was quiet and i emailed her back that the witch has appeared and she emailed me 'awww stay home all week if needed' NNoooooooooooooo!! i dont think iv ever had the start of af in work its always been on a saturday or sunday xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats nice of your boss though, did you actually say "the witch has arrived" though lol!! Very funny if you did! I'd ask if you can get away with any earlier seen as your boss is in a generous mood lol!! Hey and maybe its good its today.....might be almost over by your party!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i was thinking hun!! shes normally only here for 3-4 days so heres hoping!! eekkkkk!! well its easing up a bit now so ill just sneak off at 4.50  :rofl: lol no i said period haha i did write AF and had to delete it :rofl:

Dani/Fletch - do you get really bad cramps off clomid as im debating whether or not to take it as i dont want cramps on Saturday xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Af lol.. She wud hav been like wtf lol. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

well i am cd 9 and only had cramps yesterday and sunday. not whilst taking them. if youre drinking you wont notice them xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Wonder how mummy2one and shellies getting on. Xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i tried to message shellie but no reply. mummy2one is suffering really bad with ms still i think xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mummy is ok i think - I havent heard off of Shellie for weeks :-(

Fletch you started CD3 didnt you hun? 

Whats everyone up to tonight xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl you still not on fb hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think she said the ms is a bit better with medication but at least she's not virtually hospitalised with it anymore.

Shellie if you ever read and catch up we miss you!! Hope you are well and one of these days you will reappear with that BFP!!! Hope the wedding plans are going ok xx

Cath when do you have to start taking the clomid?


----------



## fletch_W

yeah i did. just before i went to bed so they worked whilst i was asleep as dani said you get a lot of side effects when theyre working xx


----------



## baileybubs

I will be doing my usual of sitting at home watching tv alone again coz my df's new job his days off are weds and thurs, whereas mine are tues and fri doh!! We will never get a day off together lol!! 

I like Tuesday nights for tv though, I am loving that new Elementary with the gorgeous Johnny Lee Miller in it, modern version of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## baileybubs

How have you found the side effects fletch? Cant wait for all these BFPs and multiple pregnancies lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh Cath and Fletch, have you told your df/dh about the clomid or not?


----------



## cathgibbs

I think ill be taking them CD5 as iv read that you should ov 5 - 10 days after the last tab for it to work and cause my cycle was messed up this month i wouldnt want the clomid to be a waste. 

Ohhhh good Fletch ill take them at night aswell then hun! Lets hope we get that bloody egg as i cant cope with having a period a good few months lol id rather have MS, stretch marks, sore nips, hahaha xxx


----------



## fletch_W

i have only had cramping so far. dani told me to expect to get sore towards o so will let you know closer to the weekend. 

how is all you ladies christmas shopping going? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Bailey i told DF about Dani and her triplets and told him she took Clomid and his reply was 'you best not take it!!' as we have twins on each side of the family mwahahahaha he needs never to know haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch i havent got one thing due to the party so im freaking out a bit now, waht about you hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Nope still not on fb Hun, lol my hubby wud be saying the same Cath..x

I finished my Xmas shopping yest, I'm only going to a shop for an outfit for Xmas day nearer the time...xx


----------



## fletch_W

i have a few bits. just got some books for dh about fishing. £30 a book!! 

so if my last day was cd7 then i should o early next week cd17? when should i start opks? friday? xx


----------



## fletch_W

cheryl you have finished?? oh my goodness! youre so organised!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fletch i would start Friday hun, or whenever you want if you have IC OPKS, i do, it curbs my POAS addiction lol. 

Fishing stuff is so pricey!! FIL loves fishing and we bought him a few things last year, bloody hell!! 

Cheryl are you showing lots hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha what they dont know wont hurt them eh cath lol!!!

Well I have just got a few things online so far, got the nephews a book each coz they are into their spelling and reading at the mo, and a spiderman figure each. Got my BIL a bottle od Sailor Jerrys, and my SIL a Radley purse to match her handbag. Got my dad Paul O gradys newest book, and some jeans for df. Thats it so far coz I dont know what to get for my mum and MIL or for FIL. No idea what else I am getting df either but he's not important hahaha! (just kidding but I'm sure I'll find loads for him when I go shopping)


----------



## baileybubs

Fletch I always started opks cd10 just in case, I didnt want to miss it

And well done cheryl, well orgnaised!


----------



## fletch_W

cheryl post a bump pic!! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm not tht big, well big for me since my tummy went in the way before I was pg... I'm super organised when it comes to Xmas. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cathgibbs

Oghhhhhhh cheryl how cute, lovely neat bump hunny xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm tiny cant imagine having a huge bump lol. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

What a cute bump cheryl!!


----------



## fletch_W

cute bump cheryl xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and I just remembered that American Horror Story is on tonight, love that!! Anyone watch it?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks guys, not seen it bailey. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

what channel bailey xx


----------



## baileybubs

Its on FX, its a series that is on and I love horror stuff!

Anyone else struggle with what to get for mums and MIL's for xmas??


----------



## fletch_W

yes me! i have noooooo idea for my mum but mil wants a thomas sabo charm xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wowing chatty pm ever today! Popped out and had 5 pages to catch up on. Love the :holly: talk lol, yes Cath I miss my prominent nips, they are rubbish otherwise!

Cheryl lovely bump.

Bailey we watched the first elementary mainly cos I love JLM but wasn't that impressed, does it get better? We're watching American horror story to, soooo creepy. Did you watch the 1st series?

Mrs d do you feel all swishy with your new hair?

Cath get a hot water bottle and some choc, best thing for when AF is a cow xxx

Can't remember what else you were all talking about.

I went to toys r us this pm and was in there for nearly 2 hours!!!! I have acquired 2 god children, 3 step nieces and a nephew and a proper nephew in the last few years from nowhere, so bought their Xmas pressies this pm do kids all sorted, yey! Still got everyone except my dad and SIL/BIL to do though, might go out tomorrow cxxp


----------



## MrsDuck

Bloody hell I've got 6 pages to catch up on! :)


----------



## CherylC3

I got my mum a top she picked and a nice purse and mil I got her a nice jumper from m&s and slippers. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Chatty chatty it's great to be able to get on more again ladies I've missed you guys. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - Yeah it did get much better, I like dthe first ep, but the third one was really good! And I did watch season 1 American Horror Story, it was really scary!! But so far this one isnt as scary.

I have managed to find a nice handbag that my mum might like at least, might stop looking online now and see what I can get when I go shopping on Friday instead of getting wound up lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok maybe I'll give the next episodes a go. Yeah 1st series AHS was spooky, this ones just weird!

Think I'm getting a cold, boo, sniffly nose and a scratchy throat :(

Cheryl you not on FB???? How can people live without FB???? To be fair it is pretty dull I only really go on there now for our group!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and got my bloods back this pm, all totally normal n


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and got my bloods back this pm, all totally normal not even anaemic!


----------



## MrsDuck

You guys are so organised I never get around to doing Christmas shopping til the week before, I've only bought some little bits :( 

Cath sorry the witch showed and is being a cow. I too love the he doesn't need to know haha

Lovely bump Cheryl its tiny x

Fletch what you doing on here get bding haha we neeeeeeeeed more multiples x

My hair is good thanks I didn't have it cut just the ends tipped to keep them fresh and I had some highlights. I've now got the blonde bug back so I'm going to have to keep it blonde now after years of growing it out ooops


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your bloods all being normal cupcake boo for getting a cold xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I've missed this group too!!!!

I have no present s yet, December s going to be a tough month lol

Cupcake I was meaning to tell you my friend has the same problem as you hun she has had 2 mmc and both times had to have a d&c as her body couldn't expell everything but she also has a little girl, don't know if that makes you feel any better to know that hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I'd like to break the back of my shopping b4 I go back to work next week, hate having to do it at the weekends when the shops are so busy x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah thanks Cath it's nice to hear that, did she have her b4 the mmcs? I think I will never feel better until I have my baby in my arms, but my SIL said its so unlikely for there to be something wrong with me, and that even if there is, there's so much help we can get to have our baby one day. Just wish I had a crystal ball to see the future!!!! 3rd time lucky yeah!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun before the mmc but like your sil said there's so much they can do but you won't need any help cause it will be 3rd time lucky we will get our bfps in December I can feel it in my bones lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> You guys are so organised I never get around to doing Christmas shopping til the week before, I've only bought some little bits :(
> 
> Cath sorry the witch showed and is being a cow. I too love the he doesn't need to know haha
> 
> Lovely bump Cheryl its tiny x
> 
> Fletch what you doing on here get bding haha we neeeeeeeeed more multiples x
> 
> My hair is good thanks I didn't have it cut just the ends tipped to keep them fresh and I had some highlights. I've now got the blonde bug back so I'm going to have to keep it blonde now after years of growing it out ooops

haha hes off to watch football so will get him when hes back. dont need to start just yet! :)


cupcake1981 said:


> Ah thanks Cath it's nice to hear that, did she have her b4 the mmcs? I think I will never feel better until I have my baby in my arms, but my SIL said its so unlikely for there to be something wrong with me, and that even if there is, there's so much help we can get to have our baby one day. Just wish I had a crystal ball to see the future!!!! 3rd time lucky yeah!!!!

did you ever get in touch with your psychic? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for not being anemic cupcake!! 

Mrs d I'm just like you except with red hair, I always always had it red and 2 years ago I decided to get rid of the red and went dark brown and then black. Now I have grown the black out and decided to go back to bright red lol!! Think it will always be my hair colour of choice lol

Oh no I'm a celeb tonight thanks to stupid football!! 

Fletch - yeah get bding hun!! Are you gonna be dtd every other day til O hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah I was wondering that the other day fletch, did you see your psychic cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

No i didn't in the end, was scared shed tell me something I don't want to hear!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sure she wouldnt hun, you said you liked her coz she was really good and dont forget she told you that you would have twins!!

I have just had a guy come to the door asking if I would be part of a tv and internet survery where they put a box in your house and monitor what you watch etc, doesnt sound too bad and you get rewards for it apparently. It all looks legitimate, just gonna google the company details and stuff to check, would you guys do it?


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe depends on the rewards! Wouldn't want them seeing what I look at on the net tho!

Yeah true but she might tell me I'm not gonna have them for 5 years and I don't want to hear that!


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yeah I see, but then at least you might feel better knowing that you will have your rainbow babies, and maybe you will have one baby first and then have the twins on 5 years time, just coz you might be having them later doesnt mean you wont have another first lol!

Well I just got £5 for just agreeing to hear what he was there for and agreeing to have a look at the study, and its a voucher I can spend in loads of different places. Then I get a £20 voucher when they install the meter boxes, and then I get points. For every 1000 points I get I will get £1 worth of vouchers, and I get 25000 points for initial data sent, then 5000 points for a monthly award, as well as 10,000 for a bonus for doing it for 1 month, then again at 3 months and 6 months, and if I do it for a year I get 60000 points. I also get discounts from some supporting companies like Bunches online florist, Pleasure Beach, and the AA. And I dont think they monitor what website you go on just how much you use it I think, but they do monitor what channel you are watching on TV.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm too scared to see a psychic :( 

Bailey what came up when you googled the company. Is it your Internet as well as your tv? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I guess so. I can't help wondering if she didn't see twins though, and just saw my 2 mc'd babies that are so close in ages. Who knows. Something weird today tho, my bro came round with my nephew and we were chatting and he said that he wants to emigrate to Australia one day.....which is so weird as the psychic told me year ago that my bro was gonna go travelling or have some link with Oz. That was the first time he'd ever mentioned it!!! Spooky!

Sounds good Hun, getting paid to watch tv, er yes pls!

Cath how's AF?

Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh maybe it's the start of the future she saw, your brother and the twins :) x

If its just the tv I'd go for it, of it was the Internet I wouldn't coz I'd be too scared to buy anything online or do any Internet banking xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he doesn't want to go there for a long time tho, I don't ill still be of reproductive years when he's planning it!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thats whats making me wonder a bit now, coz I use the internet for everything, and its not just my laptop that would be monitored coz the internet is monitored at the Virgin box and obviously my mobile uses my Wifi too. It all looks legitimate, its actually a Google based company, and they have obviously spent a lot of money on it coz theres an expensive lookig brochure they have given me, a dvd that explains what its all about etc etc. But I just dont know if I am comfortable with someone monitoring all my internet usage, they'd have pretty much all my personal info, which all sounds ok as its a legitimate company and stuff, but what do they need to monitor my internet usage for?? At least we dont have to sign up for it if we dont want to, all I have got so far is the introduction pack, if we decide to do it they then come round and install the TV and internet monitors.

Cupcake - maybe this is the start of what she saw!! And she said twins, twins is very different from two mc's a few months apart hun, I am sure its twins in the future (and in the near future!!) maybe you should get on the clomid too hun!!


----------



## cupcake1981

No hubs has banned clomid after I told him about Dani!!! If I'm meant to have them I will, but I'm not going to try and manipulate my future myself, if we have problems ttc again, and the doc puts me on clomid and I have twins then great x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake but he's talking about it now and maybe that's what she saw? x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great way to think hun but I'm sure you won't need it, it will be third time lucky for you xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you started your hotel choc chocs yet? I've just finished my huge box ooops x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thats a great way to look at it I agree, and fxd that BFP you will get very very soon will be those lovely twins hehe!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah maybe that might be it, strange that he's never mentioned it b4. I think when I go for a scan and see 2 ill know it will all be ok!!!

Yes my Chocs were opened last night! Nom!

Hubs has put the new batman film on, boring!!! So bored I even updated my journal lol!


----------



## Tawn

Wowza, what a chatty day! I had LOADS to catch up on! 

Cheryl, you look adorable! And we are the same way, I have about 90% of my Christmas shopping done already too. We start in October! lol

Cupcake, Im glad your bloodwork came back all clear. And I love that the psychic said that about your brother, I hope it means your twins are on their way! 

Fletch, sorry you are crampy from the Clomid, but so excited for you and you DH to go after your rainbow baby full force! It's going to be a VERY exciting Christmas/testing time around this thread!

Cath, sorry AF is being a pain but glad she has finally put you outta your misery! Are you excited for your party this weekend?!!?!?!? How are you and the DF getting on now?

MrsD, I'm glad you got to treat yourself to a new color and trim for your hair! I LOVE that feeling walking out of a salon, when you feel like a million bucks! (americanism, forgive me LOL)

Bailey, we watched season 1 of american horror story and LOVED it! But we watched the first two episodes of season 2 and were kind of bored, so we decided we would put it off and maybe watch it all in one go after it has all aired. Has it gotten any better?

PS: Bailey did you ever read that thread from yesterday on the 2nd tri forum where the girl was worried about harming her baby because she had used her doppler too much!? I am FREAKING out now, because I thought it was 100% harmless and I LOVED laying there listening to bubba squirm away for about 10 mins at a time every day, I just thought it was good bonding time. Now I am stressed I have caused brain damage or something and that I shouldn't use it anymore :( So I haven't listened to him today and I really missed it but I am worried about using it from now on. What do you think about all that?


----------



## cathgibbs

Has anyone heard from Marianne?? 

Cupcake I think she will say only good things hun xxx

Af is ok now thank you hun, she's still being a bitch but she will be ok tomorrow xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I honestly don't know about the doppler but surely it would have a warning On it if you could harm baby????


----------



## MrsDuck

No cath I haven't heard anything from maryanne


----------



## Tawn

Isn't that crazy MrsD? I never would've imagined, I thought it was just a glorified microphone. They all kept saying things about how cell phones were considered 100% safe and now we know they have links to causing cancer... UGH. Nothing I can do about the past though, so I suppose I just have to try and let the guilt go! I think I would have felt better if I just used it for a min or 2, but for so long seems to be not so good


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey tawn, party plans are in full force lol just cleaned the house and I'll clean it again hopefully it won't get too messy this week!! We were getting on but gone back bickering again so I'm going to tell him tomorrow not to talk about the wedding until February next year cause he's moaning so much about the cost I'm tempted to tell him F it we will just itsy engaged for ever cause he is doing my head in lol

Awww hun I don't think a Doppler could do that could it?? Don't mw and drs use them? Obviously not as much but if it did harm they wouldn't use them would they? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I wouldn't worry Tawn sounds like scaremongering to me!! Did you, dare I say it, ask dr google?

Cath I'm sure it's the stress if the party causing the bickering! What's the party gonba be like we need details, food, decorations, CAKE!!! Pls tell us!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just fed my Xmas cakes with brandy they smell just like my wedding cake did a year ago!!! Yum!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath sorry your df or should I just call him your f at the moment is being an arse x

Yeah they would have to put a warning on the box. I do have a habit of putting my phone on my belly while lying on the sofa especially if I'm bnbing and it has niggled me since my mmc if that had something to do with it??? Who knows??


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry cupcake you did ask me the other day but I forgot to reply to you!! Everything is champagne and very light pink I have personalized bunting and banners and we are having Val-au vants (think that's how their spelt lol) party food like rolls etc uuummmmm oriental stuff like samosas pastry packages and things like that.....and......cupcakes which are champagne colour and pink lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm cath you are making me hungry I'm going to have to go to the goody drawer now ;) x


----------



## Tawn

Cath you have to make sure you post pics of you all done up for your party! You will be gorgeous hun! And wedding talk+finances+big party= stress city hun! I am sure things will cool down when you have a little less on your guys' plates!

Mmmmm cupcake, your cakes sound delicious! 

MrsD, I am sure that your phone had nothing to do with it. :hugs: but I do know what you mean, I am absolutely trying my best not to worry and feel guilty but that thread really freaked me out.

And I did google it, but most of it says that they basically DON"T know yet the effect of dopplers on babies (especially at home ones that women use more frequently) because they are such a recent invention..... But most of the websites advise, just because they don't really know what could happen to the baby, to keep it to as minimal of a time using it as possible, which I def didn't do! :dohh:


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath all sounds lovely and a trial run for ur wedding in terms of the theme! I want a pic of the cake on Sunday!!

Mes d I have often wondered that about phones, I didn't think of it the 1st preg, but the 2 one I was more conscious of keeping it away from my tummy but made no difference did it! What point did you have ur MMC Hun if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm I could eat all that right now cath lol!! Bet you are well excited!!

And cupcake I want to eat one of your cakes lol!!!

Mrs d - I doubt mobile phones could have caused mc, I guess you dont know the real extent of what they could do though.

Tawn - AHS has got a bit scarier but its nowhere near as good as season 1. Hoping it picks up! I will have a look at that thread but I think its bollocks, I think that just becasue they havent properly studied long term effects of what a doppler could have on a baby means they say to be careful and not more than a few minutes a few times a week, but I have used mine every day until about week 18 when I could feel her more. I wouldnt panic hun, loads of people have been using them for the last 5-6 years I would say and there hasnt been any reports of problems that might be related to dopppler usage.
Oh and I notice you said "he" lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn you can't change what's done now , but worry certainly won't help baby. Are you feeling him/her move yet? If so perhaps minimise your usage if you can just to be safe xx


----------



## MrsDuck

At my 11week scan I was only measuring 6 :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Tawn please dont worry, and ladies think about all these women (or girls should I say) who dont look after themselves in pregnancy, are constantly on their mobiles, smoke, drink etc and their babies are fine, I really dont think phone usage could cause mc's or problems to baby.
Whats that thread called Tawn, might just nip on there.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure you are all right about the phones, you just go through absolutely everything you have or haven't done to try to find a possible cause x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah mrs d, I even almost blamed using bonjela!! Silly isnt it but you try and think of any way to stop it happening again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Then I waited another week to see if I'd mc naturally but no so I had an erpc when I should have been 12 weeks :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's right you just want to prevent it happening again so you avoid everything you did last time just in case something silly had an effect??


----------



## Tawn

Massive :hugs: mrsD. I honestly cannot wait for you to be back ttc, I think I will cry when you get your rainbow bfp!

Bailey, it's https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1441957-scared-ive-harmed-baby-doppler-plz-read.html I'm sure you are right, I will try not to obsess over what I have already done and just try and cut down a bit, maybe less time and just every other day rather than every day. And yes, I definitely say "he" all the time. In fact, I call him by his future name most of the time when talking to DH about him! :haha:

Cupcake, I THINK I am having flutters and such lately. I just find it so hard to tell if it is baby for sure! The only time I was SURE I felt baby kick was after I had a glass of soda the other night (I only really drink water and 50% juice 50% water drinks) but I fancied a rare drink of soda and I was sitting here and baby went CRAZY about 10 mins later! lol. Part of me felt guilty for hopping him up on caffeine and sugar, but the other part wanted to drink more to keep feeling the kicks!


----------



## fletch_W

cupcake1981 said:


> No hubs has banned clomid after I told him about Dani!!! If I'm meant to have them I will, but I'm not going to try and manipulate my future myself, if we have problems ttc again, and the doc puts me on clomid and I have twins then great x

bit rude considering dani, me and cath are 'manipulating' our futures ourselves.


----------



## MrsDuck

A thanks tawn, me too xx

I think the 2 months til my treatment will go quickly with Christmas and my cruise but I bet the 6 months afterwards drags :( 

Bailey when did you get kicks that you were sure we're kicks and not just wind? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch I don't think she meant it like that hun, I think she meant that her psychic told her she would have twins and by taking the clomid it would increase her chances of having twins x


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - I have read through that thread and I do think its everybodies own opinion, some of them are a bit extreme if you ask me. There is one lady on there who especially seems to just be trying to scare people. There's a lot of "I have read......" on there but no-one seems to be able to demonstrate where they have read it because it was probably just someone else's opinion that they have read, not fact. I would say what you are doing is best, just cut down a bit for your own peace of mind but take it with a pinch of salt hun. 

And I think i will cry when any of you get your BFPs, I always do lol!! It's just so lovely to hear that someone you know deserves it so much has finally managed to get their sought after BFP!! Its like I have a load of sisters who I am really close to but who live really far away lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

About 2 weeks ago mrs d I think, I started getting flutters at about 14-15 weeks on and off and by 18 weeks she was giving me proper kicks. Now she's kicking all the time. But I also know that I have a posterior placenta which makes it easier to feel movements. 

Aw well we will be with you every step of the way whilst you wait mrs d! Hopefully it will go quicker than you think!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wasn't meant like that at all fletch, just meant that it wasn't a choice that I feel is right for me at this time, but I totally understand why you guys are are giving it a go. Just don't think it's the right thing for me. Sorry I didn't mean to cause any offence at at all Hun. I dont think in any of your cases it is manipulating ur future, i only really feel like that if I were to take it cos of what the psychic said to me, and by taking it id be trying to make what she said would happen, happen, rather than letting my fate just happen on its own x


----------



## fletch_W

bailey i cried like a baby when you got yours.

i must have read that message wrong. i just dont want to be judged thats all. my bad. xx


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> And I think i will cry when any of you get your BFPs, I always do lol!! It's just so lovely to hear that someone you know deserves it so much has finally managed to get their sought after BFP!! Its like I have a load of sisters who I am really close to but who live really far away lol!!

This was beautiful! I am thinking of writing an "I am thankful for..." blog post in honor of Thanksgiving, which I am missing out on this year for the first time ever, and I might have to slip in a bit about you BNB ladies! yOu have kept me sane these last 8 months!


----------



## fletch_W

sorry its me im in a really shite mood tonight and taking things the wrong way. even dh is tip toeing around me lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats lovely Tawn, and I deffo feel like you ladies have helped me stay sane (and still are!!). I dont think its something that can be really shared with just anyone coz other people dont understand as well.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great idea tawn, it sounds lovely x

Fletch that could be a good sign, lots of extra hormones running through your body x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey that was a lovely thing to say, and I feel the same with all these girls to!

Fletch (and Cath and dani) no judgement whatsoever, I really want it to work for you guys and for it to help you get ur babies! I just don't feel like it would be right for me to take it, that's all I was saying. I didn't mean to offend you Hun.

Tawn are you having thanksgiving over here?


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, no we aren't really. I decided I will do a roast that night (thursday) but as it is mid-week it is too much to arrange with everyone working and school and such. It's just funny because I work for companies based in the states and they are all so excited to be done with work for the week tomorrow! 

Fletch, I agree with MrsD, must mean you are cooking up some seriously amazing egg(s)! 

OK ladies, I am going to do some studying for my theory driving test (been putting it off YUCK!) and then go to bed. Night night!


----------



## baileybubs

With your memory you will be able to pass the theory well easy Tawn!! Night night!!


----------



## cupcake1981

That is so true bailey, amazing memory Tawn!

Night Hun!


----------



## fletch_W

well if tawn and mrs d are right im gonna be a complete and utter cowbag if i get pregnant on this clomid haha.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha fletch we don't mind if it means you get your rainbow baby or should I say babies lol ;) x

Tawn you have the best memory, I'm sure you'll breeze through it. Night night x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw fletch I'm sure you wont be a cowbag hun! 

Urgh I've got a first aid course at 9.30am tomorrow then when it finishes I am at work til 9pm :-( long day, but at least most of it will be sitting down on a course!

Did anyone else buy wrapping paper and Christmas cards in January? Lol, I have got all mine sorted, just a shame I didnt get more ahead with my pressies too lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

i already am so prepare for worse :/ mrs d im trying not to think about twins! lol ill be happy with one im just praying this clomid works with pre seed xx
bailey what is this im watching!! its awful lol xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Uuuurgh that's a looong day tomorrow bailey x

Wrapping paper in January! No I'm definitely not that organised I bought some today in bhs though :)


----------



## baileybubs

Are you watching American Horror Story? Lol, it is scary isnt it? And quite gross, to be honest last series was better! And it probably doesnt make much sense to you coz its episode 4 I think. 

Mrs d I bought it coz it was £1 a roll and was that gold and silver foil emobossed stuff 5 metres from asda lol, so i got 6 rolls of it hehe! Hopefully that will be enough! Just need presents to wrap it up with now lol!


----------



## fletch_W

it says part 1. anne frank. it was only the credits that freaked me out haah and iv turned it off now.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I would do if I didn't think I'd lose it by November!

Fletch fx'd crossed for you. Have you tried the grapefruit juice to? Might be worth a try as you are going all out this cycle?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the credits are super spooky!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bargain but hubby would kill me coz I'd have it in the wardrobe all year haha

What does grapefruit juice do?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I have heard grapefruit juice is good, and I actually had grapefruits too when I got my BFP coz I was on that diet and one of the things I was eating was grapefruit and yoghurt for breakfast, although I only had it a few times but you never know!!

Lol, well I have a massive under the stairs cupboard that I actually could lie down on the floor in there and its full of shelves too, so I just put the xmas stuff all on one shelf ready for the next year lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Allegedly increases EWCM mrs d, but not sure if thats true or an old wives tale


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah and help with uterine lining to I think. Didnt maryanne say she'd took it to?

I wish she would update us so we know how she is xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just googled and found this article, might be of use to people, it includes about the grapefruit juice but does say theres not much support for it but its good for you anyway lol

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ne...3691/Old-wives-tales-the-fertility-myths.html


----------



## baileybubs

I know bless her, I hope she is ok, but I'm sadly guessing from the fact that she hasnt been on here might be bad news rather than good. If you are reading this maryanne we send you massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

I have a confession to make, since I've been off sick/holiday I've become obsessed with deal or no deal, I'm actually watching it in bed on catch up cos I missed it earlier. I love it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Defo gonba get some grapefruit juice next cycle!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I cant stand deal or no deal cupcake purely because I get wound up with people who make silly risks lol!!

Did anyone read that article and get down to the bit about wooden penis?? Never heard of that fertility myth lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

All a bit weird!

Lol I just like Noel Edmonds as it reminds me of house party as a kid!


----------



## MrsDuck

That was so random cupcake it made me chuckle, deal or no deal on catch up haha 
Although I have series linked home and away in case I miss it ;) x

Yuck I hate grapefruit. Has anyone tried to see if it's true with your hubby/partner and pineapple??? I bought a pineapple to try ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw it was so sad why house party was cancelled wasnt it?


----------



## fletch_W

grapefruit juice? is that the really bitter stuff? might give it a try. thanks!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok explain the pineapple thing pls!


----------



## cupcake1981

Why was it cancelled bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I have heard about pineapple being good for hubbys sperm lol, give it a try mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Allegedly if your oh eats pineapple you can taste it in his sperm??? No idea if it's true but we shall see ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh dear bailey one of us got the wrong end of the stick lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm getting confused but Mrs d you saucy minx let us know if it's true!!

Bailey why was it cancelled,


----------



## baileybubs

You know how Noel used to send people on their dream adventure or something? Well they sent someone on a bungee jump or something and he died on it. Ruined Noel Edmunds for years.

I dont know what the pineapple thing does though lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey mrs d explained it!

Oh poor Noel, I like him, although I know some don't!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I hadnt heard that mrs d!! I had heard it was good for fertility lol!! Which apparently it is according to google but more so if the woman eats it lol!! Wonder if it does do what you say? I'm deffo not trying it, especially as df is currently in the bad books haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Really?? Won't be telling hubs that!

Bailey why is df in the doghouse?


----------



## fletch_W

MrsDuck said:


> Allegedly if your oh eats pineapple you can taste it in his sperm??? No idea if it's true but we shall see ;)

mrs d!! lol you made me blush xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I like Noel, I've never heard that bailey, that's a shame it ended his career it wasn't his fault

I wonder if I eat the pineapple.......... Lol x


----------



## cupcake1981

She's a kinky one!


----------



## baileybubs

Well the day after he was in hospital he was invited to go out for chinese with his new work, the boss was paying so I said yeah no worries, have fun. But asked him not to be too late back coz I would be awake til he came back and was still slightly worried about bleeding. Anyway, 3.30am he finally got home drunk out of his head, and I just felt like he didnt care that I had had such a horrible time on the saturday, and didnt care that I thought we nearly lost Millie.


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d!!!! Your not ovulating and feeling amorous at the mo are you?!?


----------



## baileybubs

hahaha mrs d you saucy minx lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

haha mrs d you are surprising me! lol. and dh by the sounds of things!! hehe


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha fletch you all made me blush making me explain it, I thought you would have heard of it x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I stand corrected, it wasnt the house party that someone died it was the late late breakfast show, which was still Noel's show.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey I'd be pissed about that. How selfish, he shouldn't have left your side last weekend xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

How did you guess I'm about to ovulate and feeling frisky? Haha

Aw bailey no wonder he's in the doghouse x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol i knew it, im always on heat when im ov'g! Sounds like ur hubs is in for a treat!


----------



## baileybubs

Well thats what I yelled at him on monday but he said that the doctor had said it was all ok so he thought I was alright, but he didnt mean to stay out that late and wont be going out again at all, allegedly. So I'm still not 100% with him.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake xx

Bailey don't worry once you have passed your test you can bugger off and leave him when he needs you and see how he likes it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm how do you accidentally stay out until 3:30am??


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies I'm going to have to love and leave you, my hubby wants some attention ;) chat tomorrow night night xx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha sounds like you dh is in luck mrs d!! Night Hun!

Cupcake - I said that to him, he said he lost track of time coz he had too many drinks and then couldn't get a taxi (yeah whatever!!). So I cried a lot at him Monday and I could tell he felt super guilty!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I think it's you that needs the attention hun! Enjoy! Night night x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh right that old chestnut of an excuse!


----------



## baileybubs

I know crap right!! To say I was furious was an understatement!! I'm having fun making him pay though now lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good he has some making up to do.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah well I do keep mentioning how he doesn't act like or show that he cares so if he gets the hint I should be spoiled very soon! And he has finally realised he needs to do more housework too, and I have realised I need to sit in the mess and not overdo it just because he hasn't done anything, leave it for him lol! A healthy baby is way more important than a tidy house!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good for you Hun, I hope he pulls his socks up and sorts his act out!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so hun! Needs a kick up the bum at the moment!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well keep reminding him Hun, make sure he does what you are too tired to do x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh i will do, and got the in laws on the case too so he can't forget lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Was gonna suggest getting his mum involved?

Has ur SIL been in contact since Friday Hun? X


----------



## baileybubs

No but it was the due date yesterday so I think in the last person she'd want to speak to really. They were at MIL's on Saturday when I was bleeding and I just couldn't go over there to see if MIL could take me to the hospital coz I just couldn't make their pain any worse. Thankfully my friend was free! 
But I think she will be ok in time bless her, I can't imagine how hard this has all been on her and BIL. And of course I am over the moon to be having a daughter, but I know a lot of his family would have thought it must be even harder for them that we are expecting a girl. I am sure they will love Millie when she arrives though and hopefully by then they might be expecting again coz apparently they are just waiting for the ok from her doctor after having the stitches out.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bless her I can't imagine her pain, she will come round though, and like we all know they only thing we want after the loss off a child is to be preg again, I hope she falls quickly again xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah me too, I'm wondering if they will be actively trying or whether they will just be seeing if and when it happens. But she has asked me a lot about my pregnancy and what birth I want etc so obviously it's on her mind a lot. Maybe once she's trying again she might ask me about my ttc, coz I think she knows me and df were actively trying seen as we got pregnant again a few months after the mc.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I'm sure in the future you will both be able to help each other lots. I'm gonna say nunights now, feeling poop!!! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Getting sleepy myself, having a midnight snack first, just said to df "don't know if I want a cheese toaster or not coz I'm hungry" and he said "I'll make it for you Hun" hehe


----------



## baileybubs

Nanite Hun! Hope you sleep well xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Just read back from last night......well well........mrsd you saucy lil devil you haha did it work :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Lol mrsd, it totally does work! Fresh pineapple makes things "sweeter" for both men and woman if they eat it ;) get it girl!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha, mrs d please do update!

Cath how's AF today?


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies, god u were up late last night, I was in bed for 9, well I worked up the courage to order my 1st baby things last night Amazon has there Black Friday sale so everything's on sale I got a baby monitor, bouncer chair and a play gym... Oh and I'm stilly waiting on my Doppler its taking ages :(


----------



## CherylC3

Here's my wee gus boy. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CherylC3

Upside down ofcourse lol stupid iPad. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cheryl hes lovely!!! is he a beagle?? good for you for buying things hun i can understand your worry but everything will be fine! 3rd time lucky and this is your rainbow baby!!

Cupcake AF isnt too bad today! First day is always the worst for me, hopefully she wont be here much longer!!

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope not Cath, I'm the same, one day of horrid, then it's pretty light.

My cold is in full force today, rubbish. Gonna man up and get out to do some shopping though x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cute dog Cheryl. Sounds like you got some baby bargains!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh its only for the one day then its fine after that! 

Awww bless, why dont you just stay in in the warm today hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I might do but I ordered SIL and BIL Xmas present that I need to go and collect from John Lewis later on, plus I'm on holiday and don't want to waste it sitting about! xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks yeh beagle from hell lol... Aw cupcake take it easy Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You all call me saucy tawn has already tried it haha ;) we didn't try it last night as I had only just bought it and it needs to ripen xx

Aw Cheryl gus is gorgeous x

Cupcake happy shopping x

Bailey I hope your long day flies by x

Cath how's work today? x

I hope everyone's well xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol i know that!! Tawn you little devil you lol you kept that one quiet!! I would buy it but i hate ...um....doing ....that thing if you know what i mean :rofl:

Work is ok hun, im being really quiet today cause me and DB still arent talking, he now wants to go the party at 5 to watch Wales V New Zealand but i wont be going down until 6.30 so that means getting a taxi on my own, im so tempted just to say f**k it to everything!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh MrsD!! only 2 months until treatment!! WOOHOOO!!! xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah MrsD, throwing me under the bus! ;) We didn't really "try" it specifically, I just really love fresh pineapple and we have it in the house a lot. Plus both DH and I very much like to be "generous" so we have noticed lol :blush:

Cath, sorry DF is being so annoying.... :hugs: This is your engagement party and he should be focusing on spending the time with you and making it magical, not a stupid game!


----------



## fletch_W

tawn we need a bump picture from you now! :) 

cath i dont like to do it much either so wont be buying pineapple anytime soon hehe. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Tawn you saucy devil!!! Although if it does improve things i might introduce it??

You know what men are like, they only think about 2 things, sex and beer xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my sex drive is gone the now I just don't want it at al a total chore. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I feel like that all the time Cheryl aha xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

You guys have chatted too much and im too busy to catch up!! I miss anything important?!? I am snowed under, literally by snow globe orders! lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

DAni i loved the snow globes their fab!! 

Not long for your scan now hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath me to, my poor hubs has to live without that!

It's ur engagement party shouldn't you arrive together???


----------



## Dani Rose

I know i feel crappy today and 2 shoots to go after work, arsed!


----------



## cathgibbs

I do it on special occasions but sometimes he forgets mwahahahahaaa!!

Yep! We SHOULD, I think we will be the only couple to split up 2 days before their engagement party lol :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I see you demoted him to DB not DF, are things really that bad? Kick some arse girl x

Obviously dh is lucky to have me (of course he is) coz I'm obviously too generous haha xx

Dani those snow globes are gorgeous x

Cupcake how was the Christmas shopping? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha tawn I needed a scapegoat sorry ;) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol are you really that generous MrsD?! me and my friends dont like doing that so i find it fascinating when women like doing it haha!!

Yep, REALLY that bad hun, gonna have a chat to him when i get home. 

This day is going so slow i just want to go home and clean up AGAIN Lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cath :hugs: what a pain in the arse! I hope he sees the light tonight and you can enjoy your party reconciled. 

MrsD, it's OK, I am not upset! LOL! I actually do enjoy it too, so I guess that makes us strange! ;) 

Fletch, I would be horrifically embarrassed to post a bump picture for you girls! I am nowhere NEAR the skinny minny all the other bump girlies are, so I am not "showing" much because I carry a lot of weight in my tummy to begin with :( I am ok with it, but wouldn't subject you all to my uncute frame! lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Back from Xmas shopping, feeling really poop now, can't stop sneezing, poor me :(

On the plus side most of hubs family is now done as well as all the kids I did yesterday, just hubs and my family to go.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I bet you look lovely you silly thing xx

Cath your oh is being a numpty he needs to sort it out!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn i would love to see your bump!! please will you post one soon for us??

Cupcake well done hun!! I hate hearing people say 'Ohhh iv only got to get so and so's present im done' and i hate seeing 'only 24 days till xmas!!' I HAVE NO PRESENTS WHATSOEVER!! hahaha!! im just jealous of you all you ladies!! 

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I still have a way to go!!! Note the word 'I', I am now in charge if all the Xmas shopping!


----------



## cathgibbs

All DH has to get is you is it hun? they have it so easy dont they ...........xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn don't be daft I'd love to see a bump pic xx

Cath I hope you manage to sort him out without too much blood shed x

Well done cupcake, I've hardly done any either. Hubby only has to get mine so he's got it easy x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep he just has to sort me.

In not normally this organised its only cos I've been off work, normally I'm scrabbling around at the last minute x


----------



## cupcake1981

Last year everyone got vouchers as we got back from honeymoon on 20th!


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Fletch, I would be horrifically embarrassed to post a bump picture for you girls! I am nowhere NEAR the skinny minny all the other bump girlies are, so I am not "showing" much because I carry a lot of weight in my tummy to begin with :( I am ok with it, but wouldn't subject you all to my uncute frame! lol

aw hun dont feel embarrassed. i carry a lot of weight in my stomach too so wouldnt show til i was at least 5 months. :blush: post one when youre ready :) xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh Tawn show us!!! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everyone is having a good evening and bailey I hope your long day at work went quickly for you and that you are now back home relaxing x

My new double glazing comes tomorrow yay but it's meant me and hubby have had to move everything away from all the windows in each room :( but by the weekend the house will be snuggley warm :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's exciting mrs d. Did you put your house on the market in the end? I know you said you were thinking of moving?

I watched that what to expect film in bed tonight, was ok. Feeling quite pants tonight with my sniffles, wish I had some night nurse to knock me out x


----------



## baileybubs

Evening everyone! Had such a tiring day but so glad to be home now!!

Tawn and mrs d - you aren't alone I enjoy doing it too lol, but I'm with Cheryl at the mo, I can't be arsed with dtd at all, just seems too much like hard work lol!

Cath - sorry df (db?) is being a tit!! Seriously talk to him coz last thing you wanna do is go to your party pissed at him, have a few drinks and end up barneying!! Don't let him get away with it!

Tawn - I'm not a skinny Minnie either Hun, would love to see your bump but whenever you feel ready xx

Mrs d - yay for snuggly warm house!

Cupcake - my df is the same, does no pressie shopping except mine and even then I have to literally tell him what I'd like!!

Dani - sorry you are so busy at the mo, rest whenever you can!! 2 more sleeps!!

Cheryl - Awww gus boy looks so cute!! I want a beagle when we get another dog!

Fletch - how's the Zumba going Hun? I don't know how you do it, it looks so frantic to me lol!!

AFM - my bump just seems to have popped out overnight!!! Looking very preggo for just 20 weeks!!


----------



## maryanne67

thanks ladies for the well wishes unfortunately it was a mc , scan showed nothing internal scan and external nothing, bloods taken friday with level at 149 and again on sunday at level 55 so they said def mc, havent been able to get online as my dog spilt a cuppa over my laptop and have had to take aprt to dry so sorry for worrying anyone , i am ok and eager to start again , not using my cbfm this cycle tho just incase its gone wonky but will start using opks 2moro as bleeding is just about gone today ,but thank u all again x

bailey congrats on your team pink , such a lovely name too , sorry about your bleeding am only catching up on the pages where you mention it but your ticker is still up so hoping everythings ok x

amyb sorry for your house breakin theiving scum wanna learn to get their own things , its horrible hope they get their come uppance but yey for v week x

cath sorry the witch got you , am going off seeing your ticker best of luck this cycle fxd for you x

everyone else havent caught up yet but good luck and :hi: x

and afm been to the cinema today to see twilight breaking dawn part 2 awesome film ,have heard tho that james bond movie is good also x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh maryanne so sorry you've had to go through this, you dont deserve it hun after everything youve been thru, but sounds like you are feeling positive about trying again ASAP, onwards and upwards for an Xmas bfp!!! xxx


----------



## maryanne67

thanks cupcake ,and a xmas bfp woukld be lovely for all us ttc ladies fxd for us and lots of "lucky" :dust: x

fletch fxd the clomid does the job for you x


----------



## Leinzlove

Maryanne: I'm so sorry for your loss. I hate hearing this. :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Maryanne, :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww maryanne :hugs: so sorry lovely life is a pile of shit on times I am loving your attitude tho and your right, Xmas bfp now, there are currently 5 of us that WILL be getting a Xmas bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Maryanne :hugs: Hun, hope ur ok...xx

Aw bailey don't get a beagle they're a nightmare lol.. I love retrievers my brother in brazil just got a retriever pup and it looks so cute.xx

Aw cupcake I watched tht film last wk and cried all the way though it. Xx

Cath u will get ur Xmas BFP...x

Tawn I agree with fletch post a pic when ur ready Hun...xx

Mrs d yeh for new windows :) xx

Dani how u doin? When's ur next appointment?xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies :flower: 

Maryanne I am so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: but you have an amazing outlook and I am sure you will get your rainbow baby for Christmas time!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Maryanne so sorry to hear :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne I'm so sorry you are having to go through this again :hugs: I hope you, fletch, cath, cupcake, Shelby, thurl, ttc and anyone I've missed still not pregnant gets a lovely Christmas present of a bfp :dust: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath, did you sort df/db out last night? x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh MrsD!! only 1 month 4 weeks 2 days till treatment! the last 4 days seem to have flown by! i remember saying to you oohhh only 2 months to go!! 

Awww Cheryl i would love a beagle, are they really hyper??

How is everyone today?

Hey cupcake, yeah sorted now, hes realised that he needs to help me more these next few days so when he came home from work he seen me hoovering and cleaning for the 3rd night in a row and told me not to worry he will put the hoover around again tomorrow, tidy the dining room and clean the garden up BUT he also said he wants us to get married when our child is 6/7 but tbh iv had enough of arguing with him - we were fine before we got engaged and since we got engaged we have just argued so i said right now i dont care if we dont get married until 2020 aslong as we are ok and we seem to be fine now after that talk, it was no shouting, no crying or anything just us talking  xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Why when you child is 6/7? You might have more than 1 by then! Tbh Cath sometimes they need to get used to the idea of getting married.....they psyche themselves up for a proposal and then they are like uh oh this means a wedding now, my hubs wanted to wait a few years but I was having none of it, but mainly cos I'm older and wanted to be married b4 we started a family (not that it matters that just what I wanted). Have t you bought your dress now?? You might not like that still that many years away!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i was going to suggest but i thought nope wait until the party is out of the way first then we can get back to arguing!! lol! id rather get married when our child is 3 (I think we will do it then lol) he doesnt really think logically tbh he just worries about money all the time, i thikn ill get one of his friends to talk to him after the wedding, yep i got my deposit paid in my dress, i dont think i will go off it as its like a princess dress and it sucks all the fat in which would be ideal after a baby lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I can understand the money worries, weddings are expensive and can get put if control! When you have kids I think it's even harder to afford a wedding though. I'm sure you'll get you mr own way in the end!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yes, doubly hard to save for a wedding then!!! I think though the way i see it now, if i get married now without kids i want my ideal wedding in the beautiful country house but if i have kids thenI wouldnt mind doing it the way DF wants it - does that make sense?? I think when you have kids your perspective on things changes (not that i know lol)

You in work today hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No I'm on leave this week hun, back in Monday, am dreading it for many reasons! 

Feeling really grotty today with this cold :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww stay in and try to get rid of the cold hun, heating on, stay in your pjs and cwtch up on the sofa. you got much plans for this weekend? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad to hear you had a good chat with your df x

Cupcake sorry you feel like poo with your cold x

Dani one more sleep x


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant wait for Dani's scan! what time is it hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Nah I can't waste holiday and stay at home, have popped out with my mum for a bit but gonna go home and veg in a bit! Gotta get some night nurse first though as I couldn't sleep last night, need to be knocked out tonight!!

Mrs d you ok today? This thread is all or nothing, we did about 15 pages the other day and its back to being dead last night and today! X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm ok ta I know it's all or nothing on here. I'm out with friends for an all you can eat Thai buffet tonight mmmm. Did you do anything nice with your mum? I like night nurse when I've got a cold it's the only thing that seems to work x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yummy love Thai food! Enjoy xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :hugs:


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Fletch - how's the Zumba going Hun? I don't know how you do it, it looks so frantic to me lol!!

hey bailey. i havent been to zumba for a while as i have had an awful cold for the last 3-4 weeks but i decided to man up and go tonight :) and monday morning too so ill let you know how i get on :)


maryanne67 said:


> thanks ladies for the well wishes unfortunately it was a mc , scan showed nothing internal scan and external nothing, bloods taken friday with level at 149 and again on sunday at level 55 so they said def mc, havent been able to get online as my dog spilt a cuppa over my laptop and have had to take aprt to dry so sorry for worrying anyone , i am ok and eager to start again , not using my cbfm this cycle tho just incase its gone wonky but will start using opks 2moro as bleeding is just about gone today ,but thank u all again x

maryanne i just wanted to send you a massive hug. :hug: you are so amazing with your positive attitude and wanting to try again staright away. fingers crossed you get a christmas sticky bean bfp!! :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

hey ttc baby!! how are you? how did your operation go? are you back on with ttc now? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch how's the bding going?
Have fun at Zumba xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got some great ewcm :) such a shame I can't make proper use of it :(


----------



## cupcake1981

:( oh mrs d, but when ur treatment is done you will fall so easily cos your body is ready for it and producing some great ovulation signs xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Maryanne I'm so sorry for your loss Hun, I agree with everyone else, such am amazing attitude, you are so strong! Sending loads of :hugs: and :dust: your way!!!

Cath - glad you and df are ok now. You'll get your own way in the end too lol!! When your child is 6/7 is a bit extreme!! Like cupcake said though men get scared of the commitment etc lol!!

Cupcake - sorry for the cold ruining your week off!! Feel better Hun!

Fletch - yay for Zumba tonight! Hope you are well Hun!

Mrs d - ooooh enjoy your meal sounds yummy!!

Cheryl - I have heard beagles can be quite hyper and a handful but they are so cute lol!!

Everyone else I hope you are well!!

AFM - I am mega pissed with my df now. Just had enough of his selfishness. I mentioned on here that on Sunday he went out and got pissed just the day after I had been in hospital and didn't seem to give a shit, so today I gave him £80 to do some shopping. I've come home and there's nothing sensible at all in, nothing I can make for my tea he's basically got crisps, bread, cheese, a little bit of veg, frozen meals for himself and some sandwich meats. Oh and of course don't forget the obligatory 4 cans of beer for himself too (nothing in the way of a beverage for me though, guess I'm on tea or water). And so I asked for the chafe coz no way he's spent £80. There is none. Why is there none? Because he went playing pool with his mates today. So not only had he bought shit from asda that he likes and not thought of me, but he's also been out to the club. Meanwhile every night I stay at home saving money, buying HIS families Xmas presents online, sorting out presents for him with his family, and after being on hospital and having the scare of my life I don't even get so much as a cheap bunch of flowers!!!! Oh sorry, he bought me some chocolate, yet again, coz it seems that's his new favourite way of "showing me that he cares"!!!!
I am so angry with him right now, but am I right to be angry? He just looks at me like a puppy that doesn't know what it's done wrong! I keep saying I'm sick of him spending money purely on himself and he replies with "I bought you some chocolate, and I got the crisps you like"!!! Oh well that's ok then me and Millie will live off crisps and chocolate whilst you try to save part of the shopping money so you can go play pool argh!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for the rant I'm just so angry at him right now, and he's the worst person to argue with coz he doesn't reply and I just end up rambling and yelling and getting worked up!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey back to the old saying of if you want something doing, do it yourself. I know that it's not the whole point of what you are pissed off about bit my hubs is shi* at good shopping to, honestly he went yesterday and there isn't a single meal to be made out of anything he bought, just (crap low fat) crisps, sandwich meat, rolls and that's pretty much it! He even forgot my cold and flu medicine!!! He sounds like he's being a bit of a knobber at the moment though, I'd still be furious about him leaving you on Sunday after bleeding at the weekend, that's unforgivable. All your gripes are totally justified, I'd be pissed to xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

God knows what I'm eating tonight!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey!!! No way are you in the wrong hun!!! He should be buying you food with nutrient s in stuff that is good for you and baby not crap!! Omg I think I would have to send him to his parents for a few days, it would infuriate me if I stayed in saving and he was out wasting it by pissing it up against a wall, he needs to pull his socks up hun, my mouth was wide open reading that :-O xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

There is no way you are in the wrong hun. If my hubs left me after a scare like that then I'd be screaming at him for a week. Men are shit at shopping fact, so he probably doesn't know what he's done wrong there but there is no excuse for using the left over money to drink and play pool when he's now on less money and you are trying to save for when baby arrives, unless you agreed to it xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm inclined to agree with Cath that he needs a fright (although if his preg fiancee bleeding isnt enough not sure what is!). I'd kick him out until he pulls his socks up, he bought no good food for his pregnant fiancé which in turn means he expects his unborn child to eat the same rubbish, and that is not encouraging father to be behaviour. 

My hubs is crap at shopping usually but when I am preg he makes me eat good food that he's bought even if I don't want it!


----------



## cupcake1981

If it was me and he'd left me on Sunday night after what happened on Saturday and Sunday I'd probably have kicked him out for that alone! That alone was disgraceful hun, and not caring, selfless, father to be behaviour xx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey I agree with the others, while men are crap at shopping in general (my DH goes to the shop for one thing and comes back with 2 bags full of junk food lol) so I can understand why he doesn't get that one, it is still annoying but maybe just one of those things.

HOWEVER! The going out and getting wasted while you are sitting home worrying about bleeding, and spending the "extra cash" from his awful shop on going out with mates again is just thoughtless! He should be saving and thinking ahead of what you and Millie are going to need! Sounds a bit immature tbh, and I am not the usual one to jump on the "hate the man" bandwagon right away, so it MUST be bad! :haha:

For example, my DH unexpectedly won £100 worth of High Street Vouchers from work as his name was drawn from about 1,000 employees as he had had 0 sick days over the last 12 months. All of his mates at work told him he should "hide it from his Mrs and spend it on shit he wants" but instead he called me all excited and told me he wants to put it away for the January sales to spend it on things we will need for the baby. I told him he can take the money (or a part of it) and spend it on frivolous stuff because he never does, and he insisted that no. He wants to use it for "his family" Tell your DF that he needs to start putting "his family" (aka you and Millie), AHEAD of his childish need to party and go out. :hugs: hun


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn what a sweet heart xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn said:


> Sounds a bit immature tbh, and I am not the usual one to jump on the "hate the man" bandwagon right away, so it MUST be bad!

Me neither as I normally think there are 2 sides to a story but there's no excusing the leaving you at home alone after your bleeding xxx


----------



## Tawn

Totally agree cupcake! For some women they might be "fine" or whatever once the doctor said it was nothing, but he should have asked you if you needed or wanted him there with you at the VERY least!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did Bailey go? Is it dfs day off today, hopefully she is laying it on the line to him!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, been away having a massive barney (well it was more me crying at him and telling him he didn't act like he loved me or cared) and I think I may have finally got through to his thick skull. He has said that we don't seem like we used to and we are always fighting and sometimes I get mad at him for stupid reasons like the shopping today. He feels like he was trying with that and didn't mean to get it wrong (so I've said fair enough I should have remembered you are a useless man and done you a shopping list) but explained that I was still really upset with him about Sunday. After lots of crying he looked very sorry for himself and said he knows he was really in the wrong for that and shouldn't have got drunk and been out so late, he didn't know how to handle the situation and instead of being there for me he ran away from it instead and he's very sorry.
He seemed genuinely sincere about it, so after lots more talking we are ok, but I've told him I won't take anymore, if he keeps acting like me and Millie don't need him to help and support us then me and Millie will just go and live somewhere else without him. 

Thanks for all the advice ladies xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey I hope you've cleared the air and sorted some things out for good now. Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cupcake, I just hope he has paid attention. He seems like he has and I know sometimes I am a nag but I have told him I wouldn't need to nag if he just listened first time lol!!! He still needs to make it up to me for Sunday too. And I also went through time frames and all we have to do, like all the stuff we have to buy and the fact that we only have 13 weeks til I start may leave!! Sometimes I feel like I have to lay things out in simple terms for him to understand!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun it's men, they generally need organising in most things in life. I hope he's taken it on board as you shouldn't have to keep getting stressed like this, he should be reducing your stress. How is he going to make it up to you for going out of Sunday night? It's very difficult to make up for done thing like that as the damage is done!


----------



## baileybubs

I know I don't know how but he says he will prove to me he cares and loves me and wants to be a good husband and father.


----------



## cupcake1981

Good hun, glad you are feeling better about things and have sorted stuff out xxx


----------



## baileybubs

They always say the best thing about falling out is making up again, he's being sweet an lovely now lol! I know he's only sucking up but I'm milking it for all its worth lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Do it!!!! Get the pampering while you can!


----------



## baileybubs

Most certainly will lol! 

Everyone watching I'm a celeb? I'm a little behind coz I am watching it on my TiVo so I can fast forward adverts lol! But I am really starting to dislike Eric!! He's being really mean and rude!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm glad you sorted it all out and I hope it's now sunk in and he'll be a better df xx

Afm my Thai buffet was pants :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no!!! How come :(


----------



## MrsDuck

It was a buffet fair enough but the plates were stone cold and the food was only like warm do as soon as you put it on the plate it was cold, plus there was a massaman and a something else but both just tasted of coconut milk, then pudding was pineapple haha I did have a bit of a giggle when they mentioned it and I was expecting fresh but no it was a pineapple ring from a tin in a now with a dollop of ice cream on it, it was pretty poor :(


----------



## cupcake1981

That's disgraceful! Did you complain?


----------



## cupcake1981

Still pineapple is pineapple!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yup I'm sure the tinned stuff still works, we'll have to ask tawn :winkwink: 

No we didn't complain as it was a voucher thing for £10 each excluding drinks, but maybe we should have


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to have to say night night coz our window men will be here by 8 am and I'm not normally even out of bed by then!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night hun x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I got my dress and postponed the wedding 2 years. When my date came around I hated my dress! I wore it but my taste changed, my figure and the fashion. I daren't have tried on a new one! 

Bailey that's pants but there is hope! Greig was out 3-4 nights a week during my pg with leila then for about the first year she was here. We had huge fights, he felt trapped by the pregnancy and like his life stopped. One night his dad had to come and calm him down and talk to him. After that he totally changed and then begged me to have another baby! Now he's such a home guy and puts us before anything! I think first time dads struggle during pg as they can't bond like us with the baby until it is here, all they think about is all the things they won't be able to do soon so try to keep a normal life as long as poss. Forgetting we have to change things 9 months before them and make sacrifices early on. Men are stupid and slow, he'll get there 

Scan at 10am :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Dani, good luck today! Let us know how it goes!!!

Bailey and Cath, glad you seem to have made up with your men. 

Everyone else... hi!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani only 2 hours 28 minutes to go!!! You excited!! I can't wait lol

Bailey I'm glad you've sorted things hun and he realised he was being an arse.

Hi Amy how's things hun

Lol mrsd pineapple :rofl: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies xx

Dani I can't wait to hear about your scan xx

Cath I know, of all things, made me chuckle to myself x


----------



## Tawn

Whoohoo dani less than 2 hours!!! So excited for your update!!!!!

Mrsd I'm actually not sure if tinned works the same. I loathe tinned pineapple but love fresh so that is all we eat. I have heard other things (like starting labor etc) you can only use fresh not tinned, not sure why :shrug:


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :)

Dani good luck today...xxx

Hope you all hav a gd Friday I nd to work all day. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks tawn I'll bear that in mind ;) x

Cheryl I suppose you will be busy from here on in with the lead up to Christmas aw you poor thing x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah still trying to take it easy having more das off than I wud at Xmas time I used to do 12 days in a row up to Xmas but I'm taking my days off this yr. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you hun you'd be completely shattered otherwise x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl how long you taking off for ML hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!!

Dani - fxd everything goes ok today, thinking of you Hun xxxxx

Mrs d - sorry your buffet was poop but the pineapple bit did make me giggle lol!

Cheryl - hope your day isn't too busy for you hun!

Tawn - tinned pineapple loses some of the acidity and nutrients etc so maybe that's what makes it "work" lol!

Cath - don't stress Hun, try and enjoy your party after all your planning, it will be amazeballs!

Amy - hi hope you had a lovely thanksgiving!!

Fletch - how was Zumba?

Cupcake - is the cold any better? Hope you are resting and staying snuggled and warm!

AFM - I had to cancel my dentist appt yesterday coz I couldn't get out of work. It was only to replace a filling so no big deal, then I wake up at 4am this morning with raging toothache!!! Nothing to do with the tooth that needs the filling replacing though, it's the one that broke ages ago and had the infection! Someone's having a laugh with me I am sure if it, Sod's law!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all

Well I took some night nurse last night and knocked me out for about 11 hours! Amazing! Feel a bit better today thanks bailey!

Dani good luck for the scan!!!!

Yeah Tawn fresh pineapple is supposed to be good for starting labour, has se chemical in that softens the cervix or something!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are feeling better today cupcake xx

Aw bailey sods law strikes again, sorry about your tooth. When is your new appointment? xx


----------



## fletch_W

night nurse is a god send cupcake. i took some too but had to get up early this morning and now im in a crap mood lol. have you taken the liquid or tabs? cos the liquid is so much better. 

bailey i was an hour late for the zumba class lol :haha: i thought it was at 7 but it was at 6 so i tried some running on the treadmill. so gonna run an extra 2 mins a day and build it up. 

my pre seed came today!! so im all set for o :) 

sorry about your toothache bailey :(

tawn i hate tinned pineapples it just doesnt taste the same.


----------



## fletch_W

cath how are you today? did you take your first tab?? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Liquid fletch, I might have taken a little bit extra for luck to hence the AMAZEBALLS sleep!

I think you're gonna do it this month fletch, I really do.

I wish my AF would come so I might be in with a chance but I think me for its gonna be new year testing at best x


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch that's something I'd do but I would have just gone home again good on you going on the treadmill instead x


----------



## fletch_W

hope so clare i think i have as good a chance as anyone. and you will def be getting your sticky bean bfp before 2013 comes in :) 

mrs im suffering today haha! how are you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I'd never have made it to the gym in the first place!


----------



## cupcake1981

Who knows fletch I may get lucky and fall 1st cycle again or my body may need a rest for a while. I'll bloody try my best though!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the spirit cupcake xx

Oooh fletch feel the burn :) you are doing great x

I'm not bad thanks, it's my nans 80th birthday so I'm taking her out this afternoon as she'd otherwise be on her own and then the whole family are out tonight 10 pin bowling with her x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I am on another thread where lots of ladies fell quickly after 1st and 2nd mcs so in trying to have some PMA for a change that I will be the same!

Aw bless her where are you taking her? Out for tea and cake or something?


----------



## fletch_W

i love your positive attitude cupcake! 

mrs d ten pin bowling sounds fun.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I can tell your PMA is back yay xx

Not sure where to take her??? Maybe cake at a garden centre or something, I'll ask her what she fancies doing


----------



## fletch_W

I love garden centres at christmas. :) makes me wanna buy a new tree xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just popped home for a wee cup of tea before I got to my last house, any update from Dani yet??xx

How are u ladies?xx

Oh I'm taking 4 months off but il prob still be doing close family and friends while I'm off. Xx


----------



## fletch_W

hey cheryl. dani has posted a scan pic on fb and there are 3 sacs but only 2 babies as the 3rd has sadly not made it :( but they are staying positive for the other two and are very very happy :) xx

im sure she will tell you more when she gets online xx


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Yay for that PMA being back cupcake, I really hope that you get that xmas BFP!!

Mrs d thats lovely taking your nan out, what did you end up doing?

Fletch I love garden centres at Christmas too!! Makes me wanna buy all the decorations though!

Cheryl - hope your day hasnt been too hectic!

AFM - been shopping today with my pregnant friend for maternity clothes but apparently people dont need maternity clothes at this time of year coz they have all gone to make room for the christmas party outfits! So I've just come home and got some of the asda online site, but even on there were only about 15 different items, not much choice but hey ho.
As for my toothache it seems to have calmed down as long as I dont eat on that side. My appt will be a week on tuesday so hopefully I can cope with it til then, got the paracetemol, codeine and clove oil at the ready though!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey so nice to be in from work.. Hubby made a nice dinner..x

Aw thts great Danis twins are doin good sad about the 3rd one tho. Xx

Aw bailey I had tht problem there was no maternity stuff in the shops so m just wearing the clothes I've got for a few wks then il get some online when I'm bigger. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats nice that hubby made you a nice tea, all I've had is a sandwich coz no food in! (except the rubbush junk food that df bought yesterday of course!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey that sucks about your tooth, hope it doesn't get worse, could you not get an emergency appointment. Did you try debs and h&m for clothes? I always see nice maternity stuff in there, although I'm sure when I actually need it there'll be nothing...

I love Christmas decs, I have been collecting Xmas decs for about 7 years and try and buy a couple of really beautiful ones every year so have got a really lovely collection now. Bought one in Laura Ashley today, a pair of silver turtle doves in a sparkler silver glass cage, so cute!


----------



## cupcake1981

I ended up with curry last night bailey, but it was medicinal for my cold obviously!

Hubs has ordered Chinese but I had a late lunch so not really hungry....might make a mushroom omelette x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds nice cupcake I love Christmas decorations think we're going on sun to get something for the front door. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh we don't have an outside front door otherwise I'd love to get a wreath x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we want to get a wee Xmas tree cos last yrs died. X


----------



## baileybubs

I do that with xmas decs cupcake! I have a lovely collection that cost me a fortune over the years and I like going to garden centres and adding new ones lol!! All my stuff is green and red glittery, I have ornamental flowers and all sorts in green and red, but I do get glitter all over my house with it all!!

I went in all the normal high street shops today and none of them had any maternity stuff!! I cant be bothered going to yet another city shopping! But I did find new look online not too bad, just a bit pricey even for simple things like t shirts (£9.99 just for a t shirt, I'm a cheapskate lol!!)

Hows everyones xmas shopping going? I've got a few more now, all online so far lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

When I first got my flat my mum and I went Xmas shopping in London and got some amazing ones in Harrods and selfridges and I love them, actually quite looking fed to getting my tree up now. Our colours are red and silver as my living room is red and chocolate brown.

What about online hun, there must be some specialist maternity sites around.

I bought my bros gf present today, that was it, but I did go in the 99p shop and get all my tags and bows and stuff, really nice ones, packs of 36 gold glittery ones for 99p.


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes just found one specialist maternity website, £45 for a t-shirt!! No thanks lol!! I'm just gonna have to make do with the couple of things I have got, I have ordered a couple of things from George at Asda that arent too pricey. 

I cannot wait to put my decs up! When's everyone doing it?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm normally pretty late so I feel as xmassy as poss.

What about next? They have mat wear and don't think it's to pricey....


----------



## baileybubs

I've just found a couple of nice things on next website but the cheaper stuff is all sold out lol, oh well, I have been telling people I would like mat clothes for xmas so hopefully people will have listened! I'm gonna leave the laptop on with this dress I've seen on new look website so that df gets the hint lol!!

I am putting my xmas decs up next weekend lol!! I love having them up, makes me get all excited and in the spirit, I'm like a kid lol!! Plus I am off work this year for a change so it makes me feel even giddier lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

He definately owes you a dress at the very least!

Next weekend! What the 1st dec?


----------



## baileybubs

Yup, 1st dec lol! Its kind of a tradition in my family, coz we used to run pubs so the pub decs would go up 1st dec and so did ours in the flat above lol!

Ah yes he does owe me doesnt he? I'll see what he says later coz he actually got paid more than I thought he would today so that extra can be a sorry pressie to me in the form of a polka dot dress lol!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love polka dots, sounds cute. Is there a link?

My parents always used to leave it til a few days b4 Xmas so guess that's why I always leave it quite late.


----------



## baileybubs

Its this one

https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...-polka-dot-dress_268749409?productFind=search

I suppose everyone kinda copies what their own parents used to do dont they (or at least the women do, hubbys dont get a choice haha!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love that dress soooo much, you will look so cute in that! That the kinda thing I love.

Yeah exactly!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah its really my style, I love polka dots and I love the whole 50s style rockabilly kinda thing lol!

Urgh I am quite bored at the mo, just watching x factor usa and its really not as interesting as ours. Its too soppy for me lol!! Theres no arguing and falling out hehe. Although I do have to say that the standard of the acts are far better than ours (our best offering is Rylan haha!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

It's very cute. I hope you order it if df doesn't get the hint!

We're watching American horror story x


----------



## baileybubs

This weeks episode? Its getting more interesting I think but its nowhere near as good as last series. That was well creepy, this is just more gory and a bit weird. I loved Jessica Langes character in the last one, she was kick ass haha!!

I think I'm gonna order it anyway along with two t-shirts coz they are 2 for £15.


----------



## cupcake1981

I dunno it's a down load. Yeah I preferred the first to, this one is too weird. Do you watch dexter? We love that to. 

I'm jealous I want that dress :) x


----------



## baileybubs

Was Anne Frank in the episode you watched? Its getting freakier definately. I've never watched Dextrer but I always wanted to watch it, need to borrow the DVDs off my brother I think. 

Hmm should I get it in black and white or burgundy and white?


----------



## cupcake1981

No I don't think so, it's the one where the 3 escape from the hospital and come across that 'thing' in the woods! 

I'd get it in both as you are struggling to find stuff you like, they are both lovely! You can dress them up or down x


----------



## cupcake1981

OM freaking G he cut Chloe Sevignys legs off at the end!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhhh yes thats the episode I watched last week, Anne Frank appears in the next episode to the one you have just watched!! Isnt it getting freakier!!! And it gets worse for Chloe Sevigny!!! And that journalist woman too, the episode I have just seen is very disturbing! But I am still intrigued and I will still watch the next one haha!

I have picked several things off the new look site now, and accumulated £62 worth lol! But what I will do is if I get any money off people (which I usually do, I will just put it in my banK account and say that it went towards this stuff. Getting two t-shirts, and two nice tops with birds on (swallows I think) as well as the dress in burgundy (I need mroe colour, my wardrobe is very dull lol).


----------



## cupcake1981

It's all very disturbing, I don't think I like it very much!!!

Yes Anne Frank is in this one. How, I don't know!!!

That's a lots of stuff for £62. Have you got many bottoms like jeans or leggings or anything?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my friend gave me 2 pairs of black ones this morning coz she got them off her sister and they are too small for her (shes 6ft and her sister and myself are like 5ft lol) and I had already got some blue, grey and black leggings off ebay (they are ok, well cheap at £3 each but wearing them out coz they are the only things I can wear at the mo!!). 

Yeah I saw the Anne Frank bit and thought, wtf?? Yeah whatever!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and there is a lace-back top for £2.99 I've picked from new look too, no idea why its so cheap!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you had to buy a new coat? That's gotta be a pain as coats are expensive for one you'll only wear this year, unless you get a classic style you can wear when you have no 2!!


----------



## baileybubs

Not yet, thankfully my df in his uselessness bought me a coat last year which was a size too big for xmas and I never took it back coz I got my BFP in January and thought I'd use it and didnt, so now my others wont button up this one fits brilliantly lol!! But I am sure I will need one by end of jan/feb I would think.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah we'll that's good then, at least you'll get some wear out of that one. Seems a shame to buy one for just a couple of months!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, hoping I can make do. But glad that df messing up for once came in handy haha!! 

What you up to this weekend cupcake? I'm working on sat night and sun morning but going to visit my family on sun night which will be nice, including my auntie from south coz she's up visiting. Will be nice to go out for a meal! Shame none of my new clothes will have arrived for me to wear though lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that your aunt that lives in Portsmouth (I think it's you I had that conversation with)? Sounds like a nice weekend other than the work bit!

I have no plans other than psyching myself up for going to back to work on Monday :(, dreading it. Might pop to town tomo to see if I can nail a few more Xmas pressies. We have a viewing on the flat in the afternoon so will need to get out for an hour! Oh and hubs has requested some mint choc cupcakes for work so a bit of baking to!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh they sound nice mint choc chip cupcakes!!! Spoilt hubby lol!!

It was me who has an aunty in portsmouth, but its next weekend I am seeing her for sunday lunch, and this weekend its my aunty from bournemouth lol! You can tell its nearly xmas coz all the family visits start.

Aw I hope monday back at work is ok for you, once you get monday out of the way you will feel much better hun, its more the anticipation that makes it seem worse!


----------



## MrsDuck

You've had a chatty night x

Just got back from bowling we all had a good night but we bowled shockingly bad barely over 100 a lack of practise I think, we used to all go quite a lot and were all quite good but it was stupid moonlight bowling and we were all shite

I've got to work tomorrow morning boo then off to guernsey for the weekend yay so I might be a bit quiet this weekend

I hope you all have a lovely weekend and cupcake I hope you get a buyer for your flat tomorrow x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh lots of family down south! 

Yeah I've not baked in a couple of weeks so will be nice.

I'm sure work will be fine, gotta face it sooner or later!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm always rubbish at bowling mrs d, unless its wii bowling lol!! Boo for working tomorrow mrs d, it shouldnt be allowed for people to work weekends lol. But guernsey sounds nice on sunday!


----------



## baileybubs

Just the two aunties really down south, my dads only sister and my mums only sister for some reason both moved down there lol! Every time I go down there and visit I always say one day I will move down south too coz the weather is so much nicer hehe


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d!

Well it would be lovely to move, new house new baby and all that! Got some tidying up to do in the am unfortunately tho, hate viewings!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I love it up north, so cold and cosy!

I live wii bowling to! We've not used our wii in ages!


----------



## baileybubs

Its a tradition with me, df and MIL and FIL, we always play on wii bowling and golf if we go over to theirs for the evening lol! Its always a laugh


----------



## cupcake1981

Might have to get ours out soon x


----------



## MrsDuck

Well it's pissing down here, I'm doing open viewings in the rain do they are very slow :( nobody wants to venture out in this weather x

Off to guernsey this afternoon and back Monday do that should be nice, still got to pack yet ooops! 

Cupcake I'm sure work won't be as bad as you are expecting x

Have a nice weekend everyone, and enjoy seeing your family bailey x


----------



## MrsDuck

Why does bloody autocorrect change all my so's into do's grrrrr xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Have a good time mrs d!!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Boo for yet more rain mrs d but have a good time in guernsey!

Cupcake you'll have to take a pic of those mint choc chip cookies if you make them, my mouth is watering thinking about them!!

I have only just got up lol!! But I slept really badly so was nice to stay in bed all morning lol! Gotta go to work soon though :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Cupcakes Bailey! I've not baked yet, football was cancelled so making the most of a Saturday with hubs! Maybe later and ill post a pic for you xx

Night nurse didn't do the trick for me either :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Did I say cookies lol?? I meant cupcakes! 

Aw sorry the night nurse didn't work. I woke up feeling red hot do opened the window and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls xx

Sorry you both had a bad nights sleep :( 

Enjoy time with your hubby cupcake x

Are you off this weekend bailey? x

Enjoy your weekends ladies, I'm not looking forward to my boat journey with this wind :sick: x


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm working 3-10 today and only 9-1 tomorrow, my weekends in are much better than they used to be! 

Have a good weekend mrs d, hope you have fun!

And hope you and hubby have fun to cupcake :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's not too bad bailey, I hope it goes quickly for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

We've arrived after a smooth crossing considering its blowing a gale outside. The hotel is lovely so just getting ready for dinner I'm starving xx

I hope everyone has a lovely evening xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw sounds lovely, enjoy! Let us know about the pineapple ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm in a panic me and hubby had :sex: this morning for the first time in ages and after it I've had pink blood I'm so worried :( I used my Doppler and baby sounds fine but shud I be going to get checked at the hospital or just leave it? Cos my scans tuesXx


----------



## cupcake1981

Can you call the MW to get her opinion? If its been ages since you had :sex: might just have dislodged some old blood, probably nothing to worry about, but maybe give her a call xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Think il call just even to spk to someone. X


----------



## Poppy84

I would call!
In my antenatal course yesterday they said always call if u see blood or u think ur waters have gone


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I called they said just see if it comes to anything and call back cos it was after sex and it was only pinky spotting. Thank god for my Doppler cos everything sounds fine on tht. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad everything is fine Cheryl xx


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you feel better about it Cheryl and glad you called someone, I would have suggested the same thing coz its always worth getting an opinion, but most likely just a sensitive cervix Hun. Aren't dopplers a god send!!!
What blood group are you though Cheryl? You aren't rhesus negative are you?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm O positive Hun so she said to see how it was... But it's stopped now think it was cos we haven't had sex in a while....xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure it's just from dtd, they say that spotting is nothing to worry about as long as it doesn't get heavier. I'm sure your little bambino is doing fine, hearing him/her on the Doppler is always a very good thing. 
Will you be finding out gender on Tuesday? Are you still convinced its a girl?


----------



## CherylC3

Yip I sure am, I really think its a girl still but time will tell :) just been to dobbies and got a tree for our front door at Xmas and new Xmas bobbles going to o my tree gold and plum this yr to go with our living room. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I am not even saying my guess for other people now coz I couldn't even get my own right haha!! Still find it strange to think its a girl when I was so convinced it was a boy!! I'm so happy though, I'll have my own little mini me to gang up on df with me haha!! I love my relationship with my mum so I'm hoping that me and my daughter can be as close.


----------



## baileybubs

And gold and plum sounds lush for your decs!!! I can't wait to put mine up! I would spend a fortune if I went to dobbies this time of year haha!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u will be Hun girls are always close to their mums. I can't wait till tues. xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe how quickly the weeks are passing, I can't believe your gender scan is here already xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo another gender scan... So exciting

I hope I find out what I'm having soon


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy you'll be holding your bubba in your arms very soon xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Poppy do you have an inkling?

Mrs d are you having a good weekend away? X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno times passing so quickly, can't believe ur 33 wks poppy. Xxx


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> Poppy do you have an inkling?
> 
> Mrs d are you having a good weekend away? X

I keep changing my mind. Up until 20 weeks I swore it was a girl and then after my scan I swore it was a boy. Now I'm having girl vibes again haha

I know I can't believe I'm 24 weeks on Wednesday and I finish work this fri

I can't wait for everyone to have their crimbo BFP's as well


----------



## cupcake1981

34 weeks hun not 24 lol! Wow 6 weeks away, must be an amazing feeling!!! Did you say you had a scan at 36 to check the placenta placement?


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> 34 weeks hun not 24 lol! Wow 6 weeks away, must be an amazing feeling!!! Did you say you had a scan at 36 to check the placenta placement?

Hahaha gosh yes 34 not 24
I said that to someone the other other day and they were like.... R u sure ur only 24weeks?

Yeah got my scan on the 13th I think


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol that's baby brain! Is your nursery and stuff all done yet? X


----------



## Poppy84

Yeah we r almost there

Havnt got nappies r many clothes yet but work give me a baby shower on my last day

Ill put photos of nursery so far up on Facebook


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw it's lovely, people will buy you clothes and toys so don't worry too much!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all well!!

Cheryl i know of a lot of ladies who have spotting after sex during pregnancy hun :hugs: 

Poppy its your last full week!! YAY!!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath

Back at work today, was feeling ok last few days but am so depressed to be back.....thinking if taking the plunge and handing in my notice....eek with no job to go to.

How are you? x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun :hugs: are there any jobs going at all where you live? How long is your notice period? You really are unhappy there arent you? what does DH say??

Im ok hun a bit pissed off because the rugby club where we had the party are being really pathetic and i have had enough as their service was utterly shocking :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Aw cupcake wot is hubby sayin? If ur unhappy u should. Xx

Aw cath how was the party??xx

I'm excited today cos I've got 1 more sleep til my gender scan. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I emailed him and he's not replied yet....my notice is either 2/3 months so lots of time to find something else, and if not I have savings to cover me a few months. It's quite scary a prospect though but I don't care what I do it just can't be this!!!

Cath I saw your FB post, glad you sorted them out tho hun!!!

How's the clomid been going?

I'm on the loo just POAS opk.....totally gone negative now so think I may have ov'd!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Cheryl only one more sleep!! eeekkkkkkkkkkkk!!! i bet your so excited hun!! what time is your apt??

My party was lovely thank you its just the club are being very arsey with me at the moment!! 

Cupcake i would leave then hun, you obviously hate it there and i know what its like to hate going to work it makes you sick,like you said you have savings and 2/3 months to find a new job,

Oohhhhh did you dtd leading up to O hun?

Iv just ordered my OPKs and my HPTs :-D Clomid is going great no side effects which is great, im just hoping i ovulate from my good side this month! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I hope you do this month to hun!!!! Fxd for you! Are you due to ov from good side? Does it alternate? Yes we dtd.....sat am b4 I knew my opk was + and last night, they were still dark yesterday. They are totally light today so guess I'm 1dpo? Not sure how to count it. 

Glad ur not getting any side effects yet, hope it goes well!


----------



## cathgibbs

I would count today as 1dpo hun, maybe wrong but thats what i do lol! oohhh so your in with a good shot then hun!! it would be lovely if we all had bfps this month  

Well the month before last it was good side then last month bad side so im hoping my body does ovulate like good side bad side good side bad side lol wishful thinking eh? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's 9.40 Hun... Glad u had a nice time..xx

I'd leave cupcake u will be much happier. Xx

I can't wait for u girls to get ur bfps. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully hun! I don't really know how it works as I only feel ov pain on the left weirdly!

I think I'm in with a chance, although I never got the super dark almost black line I got last month at ovulation....who knows....don't mind bfn or bfp this month tho .

Things better with ur oh now the partys over? x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh nice and early Cheryl!!! Excited!!

Did you have much ewcm or anything hun? only once mine has been mega dark hun! 

Yeah much better although im all depressed now i need to plan something, OH wants to now get married abroad which i wouldnt mind BUT he wants us to stay at the location for our honeymoon and i want to have our honey moon in Maldives or somewhere like that where its a once in a lifetime holiday but i havent said anything.................yet! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you had a great party cath and things are now better with df. Sorry the club needs some arse kicking x

Cupcake 1dpo yay, I've got everything crossed for you. Have you had a response from dh yet? Sorry you hate work so much x

Fletch how is the tww? x

Bailey has your df felt emilia kick yet? x

Cheryl one sleep x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol much cheaper and less stress to do abroad Cath, then you could still have a huge party and wear your dress again when you get back!

I had watery cm all just week and twinges, then twinges and watery cm sat, never really get Ewcm tho, don't think I ever have really! No cm at all today so reckon its happen, had heavy achy feeling yesterday pm and today am but nothing now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d how's your day going?

He replied but didn't mention what id said, just said hope ur day gets better :(


----------



## cathgibbs

their being complete dicks MrsD!! I slipped on their wet floor as there was no wet floor sign up and my dress is ruined :-( not happy!!! 

Cupcake i dont thinki have ever had noticeable EWCM my watery CM is major during O though! I have got everything x for you hun! will you test or just wait until AF is missed??

MrsD how was your mini break away hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe he's waiting til you get home to talk about it more?

My weekend has been good but back home now. It's blowing a gale but the boat journey wasn't too bad luckily :sick: we did loads of walking as our hotel was a good walk up a steep hill from town but luckily I had flat shoes with me. The only thing I bought while I was away was some black skinny jeans xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath your new dress is ruined! That's not good :( 

Mini break was good thanks but it's nice to be home again xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how are you liking your graze boxes? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep utterly ruined hun i felt like crying, iv bought some stain remover so im hoping it will work or atleast get some of it out :-( 

oohhhhhh that would make me very ill if the boat was rocking! how long did you go for?? what was the weather like hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

What was it stained from? Have you asked the hotel if they will pay for you to have it cleaned? 
We went Saturday afternoon and just got back now. Weather was sunshine and showers. We did an island tour bus so we kept dry when it was raining and the hotel had a pool, steam room etc which was nice and we had some nice meals, it was nice to have a couple of nights away?


----------



## cupcake1981

Really Cath I thought I was a freak never getting Ewcm bit I do Gets lots of watery cm. I might test this time just for fun lol, because I don't really mind either way what it is! 

Mrs d glad you had a nice break! Are you off work this week? How are your new windows??

Mrs d did I tell you lot about graze?? I musta done. I love it tbh, have been nibbling on dried fruit, nuts and choc drops and mini amaretto all day, yummy.


----------



## cathgibbs

No but I think i will after their cheek asking me to pay half for the carpet cleaner when it was not even needed!! its kinda like mud, i washed it yesterday but the stains are still there, ill wash it again tonight and if it doesnt come out ill ring them. 

Oohhhhh lovely!! that sounds like a lovely hotel hun! jealous :-( you at work today??

Nope bailey, when i get some its not that much only a little bit!! your not on your own hun haha xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl thats why I don't DTD, I am sure just BDing. Hugs

Cath shocking about your venue hun and sorry about your dress :(

I am wrecked after the shopping, slept in for work and everything!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey?!? I'm cupcake?!?

Haha

Try vanish oxy action on it hun, hubs got curry on his shirt, I washed twice with a stain remover on it and it wouldn't budge, soaked it in oxy action, washed it and the stains gone!!


----------



## Dani Rose

For those not on FB here is the scan pic of the twinks and my 8 week tum!

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/AA17A887-7AF8-4A6E-BAA4-3B49ED041ED3-1533-000000DA9D165341.jpg

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll143/dani-wkd/EB449868-A61E-4CD4-A980-91853AC24E83-1533-000000DA9F0DA2D5.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

No I'm back at work tomorrow but then hubby has just reminded me that we are off to Alderney to see his parents this weekend (I thought it was next weekend) our last visit before Christmas so a very short week for me this week yay x

The window men are still here, they started Thursday on what we were told was a 2 day fit but they are here today and have at least 2 days left, but at least it's a fixed price x

You mentioned graze on another thread that I just happened to click on at that time, I think I'll cancel mine after I've had the 5th one unless there is another code for free boxes as I don't think they are cheap for what you get, I've had 2 so far x


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL so sorry Cupcake :rofl: My friend uploaded pics of Bailey flavoured Cupcakes and i was just looking at them so i think thats what threw me when it came to writing to you hahhaa :rofl: !!!

Dani no wonder why your tired hun! your carrying twinnies!! lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I bought some Vanish spray so ill try that on it tonight and if it doesnt work ill see if the MIL has Oxy, im so p*ssed off about it :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath try soaking in biological washing powder or liquid overnight then just chuck it in the washing machine. I got beetroot down the front of a white top but it came out after a wash after a 24 hour soak x
They want you to pay for a carpet cleaner???? Wtf! 

Aw dani, gorgeous xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah I did mrs d, maybe the ttc no1 after more than one loss thread! Thought I was going mad then! They are expensive but I like the variety of different things. At least you don't have to pay then more for the extra days.

Lol Cath you did confuse me!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I really like the idea of those boxes but i dont like nuts or dried fruit so im screwed LMFAO!!

MrsD is it warm in your house or cold cause the window guys are still there?? Just looking at your ticker and your apt date is getting sooooo much closer!! EEekkkkkkkkkk

I think ill try that, does it matter that the top layer of the dress is that kinda messhy/net type material?? Oh yeah they rung me this morning saying that the room was a mess there was food everywhere, I know fir a fact there wasnt a much of a mess as we were there till 1amish putting food into trays to take home and they said that the foot was trodden on so its in the carpet and they had to rent a carpet cleaner for the day! They soon changed their mind when i told them that they had messed us around on a few occasions from Thursday - Saturday also the Larger was foul and 30odd people had complained about it. I forgot to mention me falling to them as there was no signs up to say the floor was wet, if the stain doesnt come out i think i will ring them to tell them, buggers!! lol!! Nothing is ever straight forward with me lmfao xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath it's a party venue how can they expect food NOT to get trodden in or are you supposed to bring your own Hoover to?!?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Exactly!!! she said your friends are obviously not respectful, oohhhhhhh I WAS NOT happy with that! the people we invited our lovely people and we wouldnt have invited them if we thought different, people were drunk, food ends up on the floor - it always does! She really annoyed me, im going to ring them back again tomorrow to find out what the reason was to the larger tasting foul and to tell them about my dress,bloody snotty people!! haha! 

I cant wait to get home! im feeling all sad and depressed my party is over with :-( I got leftover Indian (and loads of party food) to eat tonight yummmm


Whats everyons plans? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Surely every party ends up with some food on the floor, does everyone get charged for cleaning? I don't think it matters that there is a mesh over coz it's only washing liquid. If its a rugby club surely they are used to much worse behaviour. Yeah I'd call them and ask about the beer and tell them about the lack of signs x

You'll have to start planning your wedding now x

I got dried apple with a toffee dip, summer berry flapjacks, pistachios and popcorn in this graze box x

We are shattered so got no plans for tonight, I think a night on the sofa in front of the tv is needed x


----------



## MrsDuck

The house is much the same at the moment coz there aren't any curtains up anywhere and they all still need to be sealed internally and externally so the wind is still blowing in but come the weekend we should be snugly warm :)


----------



## cathgibbs

How much longer did they say they would be hun? What colour pvc are you having? 

Washesld the dress again in vanish and it hasn't shifted it :-( for you think if I soaked it in bleach the bleach would eat away at the mesh? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

that's what it did look like.........
this is what it looked like yesterday morning


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath don't use bleach hun, try and get hold of some if that oxy action in the pink tub hun.

I just got home :(. Went to m&s after work to pick up my sisters Xmas present, and got caught in an accident which added about 40 mins onto a 20 minute journey :(

We are having frozen pizza and done garlic mushrooms I picked up in m&s, and left over crumble. 

Need to seriously think about losing some weight in January if I'm not pregnant again by then!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake your tiny hun you do not need to loose weight!!! Iv put on half a stone since holiday but I do every winter it's my protection against the cold lol

Oohhhh garlic mushrooms my fave hun, I'm doing some fine dining tomorrow at m&s  has dh said anything about your job yet hun?

I'm going to ring mil now to see if she has any before I buy it tomorrow :-( ggrrrrrr xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No cath don't use bleach, you'll ruin it, honestly chuck it in the bath with a scoop of biological washing powder or liquid then tomorrow wash it normally in the washing machine, it worked on my beetroot and I ate a pomegranate which spattered another white top and that came out after an overnight soak so it's worth a try x

The window men should be finished before we go away on Friday fingers crossed x

Cupcake you definitely don't need to go on a diet x

No kievs anyone? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Kievs in the fridge mrs d!

I defo do I hate looking in the mirror at the mo, I'm 2 stone heavier than I was a year ago for my wedding :(

Well I had to see the nurse at work tonight and unwanted to smack her about 3 times the stupid stuff she said to me, I almost walked out. She said I needed to forget about having a baby and get on with my life and it will happen, er hello I no issue getting preg so far it's stating preg that's my issue!!! Then she said not to take a pregnancy test until I've missed 2 periods next time....er what?!? Then she said that I didn't lose a baby, I lost a clump of cells, well at that point I wanted to get my phone out and shove my scan picture in her face and ask her if my tiny baby looked a baby or a ball of cells?!? erm a baby I think!!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Apparently green fairy removes all stains!


----------



## cupcake1981

Really dani?!? I know it's good for grease marks but didn't know about stains x


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake WTF!!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Seriously, I would have SMACKED her for sure! Of course you know it isn't a "baby" like what you see on the outside, but it is YOUR BABY!! I would have said something. In fact, my bitchy nurse after my ectopic said something similar to me as I was sobbing my heart out 2 mins after finding out it was tubal and I stopped crying for a few seconds to give her a dirty look and say "I'm not stupid, I know it isn't the size of a real baby. But I wanted and loved this child so I think it might be understandable to be a bit upset!"

GRRRR that woman needs to have her nursing license revoked!


----------



## Dani Rose

It got Tom sauce out of Leila's white trousers x


----------



## cupcake1981

I know hubs and he said I should make a complaint but she's old and a lot of older medical people don't really know how to deal with mc as in their day you didn't find out you were pregnant til you'd missed 2 or 3 periods and took a wee sample to the docs. I know that's a generalisation but I do really think that. I was so shocked as she was so nice last time but I think she's sick of the sight of me in her office sobbing about my mcs!

How are you hun? Not long til the scan!


----------



## Tawn

Well good for you for being so understanding about it hun! I bluster a lot, but am not often confrontational when it comes to myself. But when people I care about get treated poorly I rage! LOL hence my reaction over what she said to you!

I'm pretty good hun! Just plodding along with day to day stuff, like work and Steve & Ollie. I'm really excited for Christmas though! I can't decide when to put our tree up, but I think it will probably be weekend after next.

I am trying not to count down days until my scan since it still seems like forever away, but I suppose 11 days isn't tooooooo long of a wait. I am very excited to be proven right about being team blue, though, that is for sure! :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not confrontational either I just bite my tongue and rage later!!

Is it the 7th your scan? I hope you are right hun, although look how convinced bailey was!! 

I wish I was more excited about Xmas, struggling this year tho! X


----------



## Poppy84

Omg cupcake!!!!!
I can't believe she said that to u. That's so out of order!


----------



## Tawn

Yeah scan is on the 7th. Either way I will be happy (boy or girl) because I really wanted a girl but now I am so used to the idea of it being a boy, either way I am over the moon as long as he/she is healthy!


----------



## cupcake1981

It really doesn't matter does it hun, I always thought I wanted girls but I don't care at all these days!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I would make a complaint she shouldn't have spoken to you like that, I know she is older and it was different in her day and even if that is what she is thinking she shouldn't have said it to you x

11 days will fly by tawn I can't wait to find out the sex x

I've just made my nan another batch of coconut oil cakes and people are starting to see a difference so that has given me the enthusiasm to keep making them x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d it really hope they are doing her some good, keep going!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was really getting sick of baking cupcakes every other day but I've been given a boost by the various comments of improvement x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bakings fun, do you have to ice them or anything? That's the faffy bit, the bakings easy!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D I must have missed why she needed them?

Cupcake I love baking too! I missed what she said to you il need to look x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d could you batch bake and freeze?


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani she has dementia and raw coconut oil for some reason although not medically proven seems to show an improvement in dementia patients but she doesn't like coconut do the only way she'll take it is via a cake so I'm baking cupcakes every other day do that they are fresh. I know they are easy it's just a chore.

Cupcake will she be able to tell that they have been frozen coz if she can she won't eat them? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cake normally freezes really well mrs d, could try it, it might make life easier for you if it works xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmm i might freeze some! I make loads of cakes for DF and I but they always go to waste as we dont eat them all :-( gona make some cookies saturday!

Cupcake I hope your going to complain about that nurse!! WHAT A BITCH!!!

MrsD im glad theres an improvement in your nan hun!! P.s I think that little trick might have worked on my dress!! will find out later!

Cheryl good luck for today hun!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath you can freeze raw cookie mix into balls to and then cool from frozen on a lower heat for slightly longer, that way you always have freshly baked cookies to hand!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhhh thanks hun! I have never thought of freezing stuff like cakes! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I know you can freeze baked cakes (not frozen), I don't think they are quite as good as freshly baked but they are still fine, and cookies work perfectly!


----------



## Tawn

Mrsd glad to hear the cupcakes are working their magic!!!

Cheryl, I just popped in for an update on your scan!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D thats a shame, but so glad they are helping, well done :)

I am having a craptastic day, Leila is so hard, I am at breaking point! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is she not at school today? Is she sick? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw dani sorry you are having a crappy day x

Cupcake what works better to make a batch of dough and freeze it then defrost and bake, or to bake then freeze the cakes? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath fingers crossed it comes out and your dress is perfect again :) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Bake then freeze with cakes mrs d. I won't guarantee that it will work as it will depend on the mix but why don't you try and freeze one next time you make a batch and then defrost a few days later and see what the textures like? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Good plan x


----------



## Tawn

Where is Cheryl with her update!?!?! I am dying to know!


----------



## cathgibbs

And me Tawn!! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

No she is at school but a massive drama beforehand, same as yesterday then a huge one once out and I guarantee another later on. I just spoke to Greig about taking her to the Dr because I am just so stressed out x


----------



## cathgibbs

Whats wrong with her Dan? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I have no idea, she has always been hard work but im starting to think there is more to it, she is 8 soon and I've went through hell with her since she was one and a half. The last few days have been insane! Going to see a Dr about it soon I think x


----------



## Tawn

Awww Dani, hugs! I have those days with Ollie too! He is HARD work sometimes! I love him dearly and know that I have to be patient considering how awfully his mother brought him up (slash DIDN'T bring him up) but it doesn't mean it isn't exhausting have the same battles all the time... :hugs:

Do you think it is the usual mother/daughter dynamic where daughters like to defy their mothers more or do you think it is more developmental?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless Dani i bet this is the last thing you need right now, like Tawn said do you think its a mother/daughter thing or something else? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!! How are we all today?

Sorry you are having such a hard time with Leila Dani, hope she is alright hun.

Tawn - how are you keeping up? Not long now, only 10 sleeps is it?? I cannot wait!!

Cheryl - where are you? Hope all was well!! Thinking of you but I know all is fine and cant wait to see your pic and hear if you are team blue or pink! 

Cupcake - Reading back about stuff regarding your job, I would deffo hand in your notice, you arent happy there and I am sure you will be able to get another job. Life is hard enough at times without a job that makes you feel worse hun, I'd say go for it.

Cath - hope your dress has survived hun!!! Cant believe that place you had your party are such arses!!!

Mrs d - glad the cakes are working, its making me hungry thinking about all that baking!!

Fletch - hope you are well hun, raring to catch that egg (or eggys lol!!) cant wait for all these Christmas BFPs!!!

AFM - just had my maternity clothes delivered along with my baby bath, bottles and breast pads!! Feels like Christmas morning lol!! Also got myself a wedge pillow and V neck pillow coz I cannot sleep at night! But typically royal mail tried to deliver those in the whole hour I was out of the house fo my driving lesson doh!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw no bailey that was bad timing x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey bloody typical!! I hate it when that happens!!!!

Where's Cheryl :-( xxx


----------



## Tawn

This feels like a repeat of Bailey's scan day where we all started worrying as time got later and later! Cheryl and hubby are probably shopping for pink/blue stuff and celebrating with family while we are here twiddling our thumbs waiting very impatiently! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I just found the most amazing, and sad, song... it is called Small Bump by Ed Sheeran. It's about being pregnant but at the end the baby is lost... if you don't listen carefully you won't really realize that is what happens, it is a good song but if you listen to it, I will warn you that it is going to make you cry.

I love you ladies and am so glad we have each other to support one another through the good and the bad times.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, or she could be having a time of it like me and baby being awkward, although her scan was a while ago now, she's probably just not gone home yet to get on t'internet (I hope!).

And to make matters worse with my deliveries I have just rearranged delivery for Thursday thinking df is off and apparently he isnt argh!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah I know that song Amy, it came out just after I had my mc over here, I didnt like hearing it at the time coz it made me cry but it is lovely to hear a blokes viewpoint of it.


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :) 

The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x

And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh yeah i couldnt listen to it for a while but now i can i actually quite like it? 

Yeah i bet their out shopping!! I think its PINK! zzz


----------



## cathgibbs

oh i was wrong aswell lol1!

Congrats Cheryl!! a little boy!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha!! Told you! After mine being pink I knew yours would be blue cheryl!! SO glad all is ok and pram shopping yay!!!!

If you have a low lying placenta then that explains the spotting after dtd too yay!! Everything sounds awesome!! Have you been feeling HIM kick much yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Thts wot I said to hubby, yeah big kicks its great :cloud9:

I'm glad I get to see him again in 12 wks :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl I said boy for you ages ago hun, Tawn and her amazing memory will remember!! Congrats hun baby boys rock!!

I can't listen to that song, it was out when I had mc no 1 and it makes me ball to listen to it :(


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm still going pink for Tawn to....


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Cheryl for a boy and for a good scan!!! :happydance: I guess boys can make their Mama as sick as girls, huh?!? Congrats again, I am sooo happy for you!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno can't believe how sick I was lol... I'm only going to buy 1 boy thing cos known me and hubby's luck it wud be a girl lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so great you get to see him again too before birth, I am sure the placenta will have shifted too. I dont get to see Millie now til she's born but I am fine with it staying that way coz the only way I will get a scan is if something seems wrong and I dont want that! I was toying with the idea of a private scan, to confirm she really is a she and just so I can see her again but I think I'm gonna put that money towards more stuff for her instead.

Yay for those kicks cheryl! Millie is going mental in there these days its awesome!

And I do remember you saying team blue for cheryl cupcake as well, you did! I agree with you I think team pink for Tawn too. I think I said that a while back.


----------



## CherylC3

Here's our little Leo or Harrison Smyth :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a boy Cheryl xx


----------



## Tawn

OMG Cheryl congrats on being team blue!!! A boy! So glad everything went well and I figured you were out shopping! Do you have a name yet? I thought you said Leo for a boy but not sure if that is correct!

This is so funny, babies seem to be turning out opposite to what mummy thinks on this thread so far! Will be interesting to see what happens in 10 days time with my lil' bean!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cute picture xx


----------



## baileybubs

Did they not show you his "boy bits" on the screen hun lol? They showed me what they said were Millies girl bits and it deffo looked like girly parts than boy parts to me too.


----------



## baileybubs

Awww such a cute little button nose!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cheryl its fab news hun!!!

I predict pink fpr Tawn too! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

No she just said its got a willy and balls its a boy but she did say its never 100%. It's just going to be me and hubby's little secret not telling anyone... Saw the jools day prams I love them think we are going for the navy blue my mums getting us it but its £900 for everything.xx


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn I'm not going to predict for u cos I'm sure it will be the opposite lol..xx


----------



## Tawn

LOL, I am so excited to find out, even more so now that you and Bailey know! I am still pretty firmly believing I'm team blue though! I would have to pay up on quite a few bets with various friends and family members if it is a girl!


----------



## Tawn

PS: £900 for a pram! Wowza, I bet that thing is amazing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn my mum is one of these woman who goes for the most expensive things in the shop. Xx


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on team blue!!!!! My prediction for u was also wrong.im not very good at guessing. I think I'm having a boy so I will be interested to see if I'm right 

I was also told I have a low lying placenta. Got my scan on the 13th to see if its moved. I've heard they nearly always do.

Engelburt gave me a scare today. I hadn't felt him move since yest lunch time. Called hospital and they told me to come in to be monitored. He started moving as soon as they put the machine on me and I just burst into tears. My blood pressure was quite high tho so they told me not to go back to work today as I'm stressing myself out. Not going to say no to that!!!! Just been really tearful today but so glad everything's ok


----------



## cupcake1981

Poppy do glad you are both ok!! When do you finish work? X


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I'm glad engelburt is ok poppy!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy glad englebert is wriggling about, just relax Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad everything was ok xx


----------



## Poppy84

Thanks everyone. Finish work on fri. Just can't wait!

Got our first nct class today. Finger crossed Phil doesn't faint again


----------



## MrsDuck

Friday! Wow that has come around quick. Aw bless him I bet he felt so embarrassed x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw how lovely to be finishing and have all of Dec off!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Poppy im glad everything is ok hun! I et you were scared sh*tless!!! Naughty boy scaring you!!

Hahaha good luck with the class hun, i would be mortified if Nicky fainted but knowing me i would laugh so much id end up peeing myself lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath. I know my hubby would faint too, he had to lie down coz he was about to faint as they were explaining my operations so I think I'll be doing it on my own and he'll be out cold on the floor lol


----------



## MrsDuck

My window men reckon they will be able to finish the windows tomorrow......we shall see :) x


----------



## Tawn

Poppy, so glad engleburt is ok! Naughty baby is grounded for scaring mummy though!

MrsD, I really hope that they are able to finish up tomorrow so your house can be niiiiice and warm!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d I just ate a cupcake that had been frozen with some of my leftover choc/mint frosting and I have to say you never would have known it had been in the freezer for months! Are the cupcakes you bake for you nan standard sponge recipe? Ie 3eggs and equal weight sugar, butter and flour type recipe? If so they should be all good!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah cupcake they are apart from instead of marg I use coconut oil so I don't know if it makes any difference?? It does make a much heavier dough x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll make up a big batch for over Christmas and freeze them and then I'll make up a big batch for while I'm away having my RAI treatment and recovering, I'm sure they'll be fine xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm it might do? Maybe try and freeze one next time and see what it keeps like. Dhoukd be fine tho xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

mrsd I love you!! stain is almost gone yayyyyy xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yay!!!!! What a good tip, and cheaper than oxy action!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm glad it sort of worked, soak it more, it can't harm it's only washing powder, hopefully that will get the rest of it out xx


----------



## cathgibbs

well I'm going to wait until it dries then try it on and see if you can see it, I'm woohooo happy lol amazing how little things make me happy lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm so glad it worked and you can wear it again :happydance: x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies I'm back to work today after 3 lovely days off :( but I only working 1 till 5 then meeting a friend at nandos yum, and il maybe pop into a shop and buy a wee blue baby grow since I cudnt get one yest cos my mum was with us and we're keeping it to ourselves.xxxx

Hope u all hav a nice day ooh and mrs d and cupcake I wish I live with u and ur lovely baking I'm hopeless baking...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a fab day hun, have you thought of any names yet? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl how will you keep a secret from your mum? Won't they see nursery etc? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey cupcake how you feeling hun? Thought any more of handing your notice in? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

All day everyday hun!!! Just feel trapped here now tbh! I now have a terrible sick record and if I got asked by a future employer why then there's no way they would give a job to a newly married 31 year old woman who's had 2 mcs in the last 6 months, it's obvs I'm trying to have a baby and career is not my focus at the moment!!

So I'm stuffed really!


----------



## CherylC3

Going to do a unisex nursary either boris and Millie stuff or colourful room, our names are either 

Leo Robert or Harrison Robert 
Roberts my dads name... He will be so chuffed having his name as the middle name. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cupcake that sucks!!!!!!!! The only thing i can suggest hun is to stick it out until you get pregnant which wont be long as we will all get our bfps soon!! :hugs: When your on ML then you can start looking again cant you?

Cheryl lovely names hun!! My nephew was meant to be Harrison but now hes Ellis and his brother was meant to be called Harison but hes Hari-Jac Lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I think most woman who are pregnant or ttc stop caring about their work I hav my own business and loved my job was a workaholic and since ttc I've hated it all I've wanted is to be a mum and I can never be bothered with work tbh I think even when the baby is here my work will always come second...x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I just hope I actually get a baby next time I'm preg tho Cath, if I have another mc I think I'm just gonna jack it in and get temping work or something. Just want less stress in my life I don't give a crap about my job and this place anymore, it's all just so insignificant!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I love the names and your dad will love you giving his name as bubbas middle name. Have fun baby clothes shopping x

Cupcake work isn't high on my list of priorities anymore either, after my mcs and my health scare I really can't be bothered and I've been off so much of this year my sick days are a joke. Temping isn't a bad idea coz at least you could do the timescale you want x

Cath has your day improved? x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD do you like where you work? Are they ok with you being off? how long will you need off when you start treatment??

Im ok thanks hun, i just cant be arsed to make an effort with the people i work with lol, im eating so much lately i dont know whats wrong with me xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm an estate agent but I'm self employed so it's up to me how long I'm off. I think I have to be off a month or so after treatment otherwise I'll be putting others at risk x

It's winter comfort eating x


----------



## cathgibbs

Id LOVE a job doing either that or a travel agent lol! yeah hun and you wanna make sure you stay indoors so you dont catch a cold or anything aswell :-(

Oohhhh i know but its a bit extreme, yesterday i had 5 sausage rolls left over from the party, a cookie, packet of crisps, sandwiches, chocolate bar and nearly a whole french stick with pate!! Today iv had pasty, crisps, chocolate bar, sandwiches, cookie and im cooking steak for tea! I just physically cant stop eating shite xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

CherylC3 said:


> Aw cupcake I think most woman who are pregnant or ttc stop caring about their work I hav my own business and loved my job was a workaholic and since ttc I've hated it all I've wanted is to be a mum and I can never be bothered with work tbh I think even when the baby is here my work will always come second...x

This makes me feel better because, lately at work I just don't care. I used to care and feel motivated there and now I just don't. Maybe it is cause I have baby on the brain!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath of you'd ov'd I'd say you we're preg from all that hunger, maybe it's the clomid!


----------



## cathgibbs

I actually thought to myself that i might do a test when i get home as im sooo tired and sooo hungry, im normally am tired and hungry but this hunger is beyond lol i bet its just me being my normaly greedy self, i did have AF but its just a peace of mind if i test isnt it?

Just been looking at baby toys for my nephew for xmas, their so bloody expensive! hes just turned 1 so i dont want to spend loads on him but its hard not to! I think ill get him clothes and ill get my other nephew some toys as hes 7, xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you are all right I used to love work and was really motivated but since ttc etc I just can't be bothered x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah maybe it's the clomid that's making you hungry???


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD you have had a lot of things making you worried aswell so im not suprised your not with it hun, im never with it with my job its brain numbing!

It could be!! like i said though i normally eat loads so maybe cause of the fact i wanted to fit into my dress i stopped eating so much without realising and now im becoming a porker again? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you certainly aren't a porker hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh ladies i forgot to tell you i bought Asda finest Chicken Kievs last night, well 2 garlic kievs for DF and 2 peppercorn ones for me!! I LOVE peppercorn sauce so much so im actually really excited to eat these!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD I am slowly becoming one, iv broke my buttong off my works trousers today lol so my zip now keeps coming undone :-( LOL xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha oh well have another bit of leftover party food :) 

Peppercorn kievs??? I haven't seen those before, enjoy.

Me and hubby have just munched our way through a whole graze box ooops, I best get dinner on x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I love peppercorn kievs. We are having kievs tonight lol, just got back from getting gelished and hubs has made dinner yey!

Mrs d I've eaten 2 graze boxes this week at work as I had mine leftover from last week!! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake yay for hubby cooking dinner :happydance: what is gelished? x

I love the graze boxes I just wish there was more in them :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh like shellac, a 2/3 week nail polish that cures under uv light x

They are def not big enough!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that sounds good. Can you remove the polish yourself or do you have to go back to the shop? I had them done for my wedding but the hard coating had to be removed by them, I tried everything to get it off.

Do you have a Christmas works do?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not easy to get off yourself but you can with pure acetone. 

We do, I'm not going tho!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was going to have shelac done for my party but in the end i just chucked falsies on!!

It is soooooo cold today im gonna go and buy loads of winter woolies lunchtime!!

How is eeryone today? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I was defo grateful for my new duvet coat this morning Cath!!!

I'm ok hun, you? I have the same pinchy pokey pain in my side that I got b4 my last bfp....trying not to get my hopes up and also a bit scared its too soon if I am preg as I've not had AF?!? X


----------



## cupcake1981

And just had big glob of creamy cm!! Eek!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh its baltic isnt it hun!! Cant wait to gt some fluffy gloves and scarf and boots lol i was frozen this morning!!!

Oohhh what DPO are you at!??! DONT panic hun, my way of looking at things are if your body is ready you will concieve!!! im still not pregnant after 3 months of trying albeit we havent really tried but still im not pregnant yet but when my body is ready i will be pregnant! 

Blob of CM..................great sign!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

This is exact the same as last bfp....pinchy pokey pain in side, then glob of cm about 2/3 dpo....I'm 4dpo today I think.

Well that's what I said when we started to try again at the weekend, but now I'm scared again.....


----------



## cupcake1981

Vivid dreams as well...


----------



## cathgibbs

#dont be scared hun!!! 3rd time lucky remember!!?? This time will be perfect!! I predict 3 BFPs in December one of them is you and i dont know who the other 2 will be but i do predict 3 BFPS!!

I jsut quite anxious as i realised im CD10 and im due to ovulate in the next few days (5/6) and i started panicking wondering what days to do it on lol!! My OPKs are quite dark already so im due to O on Tues/Wednesday so if we DTD tonight, sat, mon and Wednesday that should be ok shouldnt it? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep just go every other day hun starting tonight and you'll cover all bases!

I am scared...I'm sure ill get a bfn anyway which I'm cool with.

Lol mystic Cath....'I predict'....x


----------



## cathgibbs

If you had a bfp what would DH say would he be scared? Will they give you a early scan? If not can you self -refer? 

Hahaha my predictions are lol!

I was listening to my psychic on my recording last night and i went to see him 3 days before my bfp and he asks me if im preg i say no and he laughs and asks if im sure then he tells me to do a test lol also he asks if my grandad has stomach problems and then tells me to keep watch over him then a few weeks later he was diagnosed with liver, lung and kidney cancer, xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow that's spookily correct!!! Mine is amazing to.

He will be the same as me, scared but what will be will be!

I don't know what I get next time in terms of scans etc, probably naff all but ill ask the fix as soon as its relevant!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm going for a full body massage after work tonight, my bf bought me a voucher for a salon for my birthday and it expires tomo so putting some extra money in and having an hour long massage....can't wait!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh sounds lush hun!! you will be all relaxed after that,sooooo jealous!! You deserve it though! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah thanks hun, I can't wait, I've not had a massage in ages x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I agree with Cathy... if it ends up being a BFP it just means your body was ready. I know there are women (I am not sure if it is this thread) that got Preggo again without a period in-between and were fine. If it ends up being a BFN then your mind and body just have a little more time to heal. 

I can totally relate to the dreams/fear... mine have finally (the dreams anyway) started to subside but when we first got pregnant this time around I had MC dreams all the time, it was awful. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's the way I need to look at it Amy, and well it would be lovely to be preg at Xmas again! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah i agree to be preg over xmas would be nice, first xmas in years i would be sober lol but the only thing thats swaying me not to get pregnant this month is the fact i dont want anything bad to happen over xmas cause ill be about 6 weeks and i was 6 weeks last time when the bad things happened xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

PMA ladies, 3rd time lucky for you both Cath and Cupcake. Dont think that something might go wrong over xmas hun, just think of it as the last xmas you will have as just a couple! I have everything crossed for you both!

Cupcake - would a prospective employer really ask for your sickness record and ask you to explain it if you were to go for a new job? You could just say you had to be taken into hospital but all is ok now, its not a lie and they shouldnt be allowed to probe any further, I think you should still apply for something new, its obviously making you miserable!!

My job is also making me miserable, its just not the job I saw myself doing after spending 5 years at uni doing 2 degrees. Today the owner basically told us we werent doing the cleaning properly and I found myself cleaning windows and skirting boards on my hands and knees! This is not why I wanted to work in social care, I wanted to look after people and improve peoples lives. Made me want to walk out today to be honest, also made me feel like no matter how hard we all try there, they still complain that we arent doing our jobs well enough, and we never get praised. I was even consdering going on mat leave early coz its making me miserable, but that wouldnt be the best idea!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry about your shit day :hugs: 

Cupcake enjoy your massage x

Cath fingers crossed for a Christmas bfp x


----------



## baileybubs

How are you this evening mrs d?

I'm just watching Hestons Fantastical Food that I recorded on Tuesday and it is amazing!! He really is the real life Willy Wonka!

It seems like everyone hates their jobs at the mo, maybe its the current financial climate, everyone feels like they are working for nothing!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey sounds like they are treating you pretty badlyy, should a preggo woman really be on her hands and knees scrubbing floorboards?!?! Bit hun you don't have much longer to go, a few months and you'll be outta there for ages. 

Had a shite day myself to. Do you remember I had my appraisel b4 I went on holiday? Well all of a sudden since I've been back this week there's been urgency to get it finished and signed off and i got the copy with his comments on today, which basically consisted of him ripping me a new one, even tho in the actual appraisel he said I was doing a good job and should t be so hard on myself....feels to me a bit like stage 1 of managing me out tbh. Feel like maybe they should give ne a bit if a break to after the crap ive been thru in the last 6 months, is it really a wonder I'm struggling with my work etc?? So I emailed hubs and told him that I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna hand my notice in and I then have 2 (maybe 3) months notice to find a new job b4 we have to start dipping into savings.

So I left work 45 mins late after phoning and pushing my massage back by half hour, only to get there and they wouldn't do my massage cos I'm trying to become preg again, and also because I've had 2 ops in 6 months.....so humiliating having to explain or all to a perfect stranger :(

Shi**y day :(


----------



## baileybubs

Awww cupcake I am so sorry hun!!! Why wouldnt they do the massage coz you are trying to get pregnant?? That just seems stupdily OTT if you ask me, people are afraid to do anything in case they get sued these days arent they??
Maybe you could ask dh if he would give you a nice massage to make you feel better?
And as for the job I say do it, they dont sound very supportive if you ask me hun. Did you question why he wrote different to what he had said?

As for me being on my hands and knees, I work in one of these places where people are like "I did that when I was pregnant" blah blah blah. They dont seem to remember that I had a mc earlier this year, or even that I was bleeding earlier this month!! 
On one hand they are saying to me "you take it easy, you shouldnt be doing too much" and then the big boss comes in and says that the place is a mess so orders us all to start scrubbing!! All the girls at work keep saying I shouldnt do it, but when the owner (who can clearly see I am pregnant) is telling me that skirting boards are filthy then what can I do? I had cleaned windows yesterday too and she basically told me I did a shit job, so I told her she needs to buy a better window and glass cleaner then coz it obviously doesnt work!! So annoyed! Wish I hadnt even bothered cleaning the damn things in the first place coz it doesnt matter anyway, I still got told off!


----------



## cupcake1981

Basically cos of the aromatherapy oils, which can be harmful, and cos of my history and the fact that i said theres a chance i could be preg (slim, but its a chance). They just dont want to take chances as if i got a bfp next week and then mc'd i could blame them, not that it would stand up in court having had 2 previously with no massages! burst into tears in the carpark cos the one thing ive been looking fwd to this week got screwed cos of whats happened to me! Definately having a F*** my life day!!!!

Early on the week he called me into an office and was really nice and said if i needed any time this week to take it. Hes basically a puppet and will do anythign to progress his career and is probably being told by someone above him to start trying to get me out as basically im gonna either carry on needing time off for mcs or go on mat leave so either way im not a reliable bet am i!!!!

I wouldnt worry about other people saying that they did things when they were pregnant, its up to you and given whats happened to you they should be 100% understanding if you dont want to overdo it!!!! You have to put Millie first!

I think part of the issue is that employers think that that people should be greatful for the jobs they are in and well put up with whatever rubbish they throw at us!


----------



## baileybubs

Thats EXACTLY what our boss said to us in our management meeting today!! I tried to say that the staff are just feeling a little disillusioned when they have had their overtim,e taken off them and their wage REDUCED when they work over 45 hours, they get no bonuses, no thanks, we have to even pay for our own xmas do coz they dont even contribute to that for us, and we are expected to work all these unsociable hours etc and get no thanks or praise, just get told off. And the boss said that basically they are lucky to have a job at the moment, coz if they tried to get another one they would struggle!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

What a knobber! Thats exactly how employers feel at the moment sadly. Aaarrgggh!


----------



## baileybubs

Frustrating to say the least, at the end of the day though its not as bad as they are making out if you ask me......its getting better anyway. It just depends how fussy you are or how badly they treat you. I have said that if I wasnt pregnant I would have handed in my notice at my job by now.


----------



## cupcake1981

if i was preg id stick it out, but i cant its making me depressed :(

I had to sit there yesterday and accept loads of meetings for the next 6 months and i should have been going off on maternity leave at the end of Jan :(


----------



## baileybubs

If its making you depressed Hun then you deffo need to leave! And it sucks Hun I'm so sorry. You sound like you need a fresh start somewhere new x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think thats what i really need Bailey, a fresh start.

I have such a headache right now after my shi* day :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun, why don't you try a nice warm bath? That usually chills me out and relaxes my muscles if I start getting a tension headache.


----------



## cupcake1981

we dont have a bath, only a shower :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh crap sorry Hun! I'm sure I knew that too!
Have you taken any painkillers?


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> I do that with xmas decs cupcake! I have a lovely collection that cost me a fortune over the years and I like going to garden centres and adding new ones lol!! All my stuff is green and red glittery, I have ornamental flowers and all sorts in green and red, but I do get glitter all over my house with it all!!
> 
> I went in all the normal high street shops today and none of them had any maternity stuff!! I cant be bothered going to yet another city shopping! But I did find new look online not too bad, just a bit pricey even for simple things like t shirts (£9.99 just for a t shirt, I'm a cheapskate lol!!)
> 
> Hows everyones xmas shopping going? I've got a few more now, all online so far lol!!

mines far from finished :(


MrsDuck said:


> Glad you had a great party cath and things are now better with df. Sorry the club needs some arse kicking x
> 
> Cupcake 1dpo yay, I've got everything crossed for you. Have you had a response from dh yet? Sorry you hate work so much x
> 
> Fletch how is the tww? x
> 
> Bailey has your df felt emilia kick yet? x
> 
> Cheryl one sleep x

i wish i was in the tww mrs duck. i should be 1dpo by saturday 


CherylC3 said:


> Hello ladies so sorry to keep u waiting but we were away pram shopping with my mum :)
> 
> The scan went well she said everything looked perfect but I hav a low lying placenta and nd another scan at 32wks just to check the position of it then she said most woman's resolve itself by 32 wks so I hav nothing to worry about...x
> 
> And we are having a boy...xxxxx:) so wrong again with my gender guesses lol...xx

congratulations for team blue cheryl!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No bailey....just in case if that small chance that I'm preg I won't take anything!


----------



## cupcake1981

Altho hubs did being in some beer and I maybe having one as a substitute for dinner x


----------



## baileybubs

Did you just say having a beer as a substitute for dinner? You should eat cupcake, get your nutrients for that possible little beany hehe x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor chickens sorry work is a bitch at the moment, the new year will hopefully bring some good luck and happiness for us all, 2013 is going to be a better year for us all :) 

Fletch did you post that last opk that we were waiting for earlier? Was it positive? x

Afm we've been out for dinner with friends which was nice, the company was great but the food was a bit naff, I'm getting a bit sick of crap food when eating out lately :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d crap food in restaurants really annoys me, I hate it when you go for dinner and know that you make better food at home!!

Well I had beer and a mini pork pie bailey....I'm actually a man!! It's ok I took my prenatal to so that sorts the nutrients out ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake! You need to eat more than that! Although I would love a pork pie right now lol, with pickle mmmmmm!

Mrs d I hate it when that happens too! Makes you begrudge going out for the meal when it's crap!


----------



## cupcake1981

I had a big jacket for lunch, just not hungry tonight, lost my appetite. I'm all about the English mustard on my pork pie x

Mrs d the guy that sits next to me eats loads of fresh pineapple everyday and is a newly wed, everytime I see him munching on it I think of....you know what...


----------



## baileybubs

Haha that's funny cupcake, pineapple will never be the same again!

You know I'm saying this and I only had a sandwich for my tea lol!! I have a very "do as I say not as I do" attitude lol! No wonder I am starving now!


----------



## cupcake1981

I bet you are you should be eating for 2!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I think I'm not actually gaining enough weight you know. I am getting the bump but a few people have now said that I look like I'm losing weight. But then on the other hand some people are saying my bump is huge for 22 weeks so who knows maybe its just all going on my tummy lol!!

Made myself a corned beef and pickle sandwich!


----------



## cupcake1981

Euwwww corned beef?!?! I have rules about meat from tins lol ( yet I eat pork pies, go figure?!?).

What does the mw say?


----------



## baileybubs

I've not been weighed since 12 weeks so MW hasn't said anything. It's not drastic, I just feel I'm not eating enough, or enough that's good for me anyway!

It's not out of a tin it's from a packet lol! I love corned beef though, and spam lol!! Gross I know but that's what you get when you trust a man to read "beef" on a shopping list and buy the correct thing lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I must be psychic I am watching I'm a celeb that I recorded from earlier, and they won some corned beef and the girls were saying it was gross and the boys were loving it lol! I'm such a man too lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't think it's any better coming from a packet rather than a tin!

Maybe you should get into the graze thing to and tasty might help you eat more little and often x


----------



## baileybubs

What is that graze thing?


----------



## cupcake1981

You get a box of 4 snacks/nibbles delivered to you each week and you choose the kind of things you like and they send you a random selection. Go on the website, if you want to do it say and ill give you a promo code x


----------



## cathgibbs

I LOVE cornedbeef lol!! 

Cupcake, have you handed your notice in yet hun? I think you should, its making you ill hun and you dont want to be stressed out whilst ttc do you? Gutting about your massage too hun i knew you were looking forward to it :-( can DH give you one instead?

Bailey i can not believe you were cleaning skirting boards!!! Are they nuts!!!! how long until ML!?!? bloody stupid!! 

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I haven't yet, but it just feels better to know that I can and that Rob will support me if I choose to do that. 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh thats great!! you never know hun you may just get your BFP in 2 weeks time :-D !!!

We are doing nowt apart from, eating loads, cleaning, DTD and having my extensions put in on Sunday!

What about you hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey and cupcake you crack me up, I've been sat chuckling to myself reading back from last night and I agree none if us will look at a pineapple in the same way haha xx

It's FRIDAAAAAAY! Yay I hope you all have a good one x


----------



## Dani Rose

YAY for BDing Cath!

I agree cupcake time to move on, you will feel tons better!

Had my first MW app today, nothing much but paperwork, she is booking my 12 week scan today :) FX this is it. My boobs arent sore and I feel too normal, stressing!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh yay!!! how far gone are you now? I cant believe the bump already!! has anyone looked at your stomach or anything and clicked on? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh its ok i just seen your ticker! 9 weeks!! eekkkkk xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani 3rd time lucky!!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Fx! 

I've had a few funny looks and my xs jacket is getting way tight. My jeans are all on the way out. I'm nervous to buy mat stuff though as my last ones I bought I had to return :(

Will try slog it out another week or 2!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol! What my cousin did because she didnt want to buy any maternity clothes so she put a hair bobble through the button hole on her jeans then attached it to the button lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I've done that before but my ass and legs feel huge too! Although I've only gained 2 lbs! Wtf is that about


----------



## cathgibbs

Shut the front door!! have you really?!!? With your bump i would have said atleast 3/4 of a stone!! thats amazeballs!!!!

Dani I want to have a blood test on CD21 but how do i get about doing it without a referal? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I know but I've to try gain 14 to be my ideal weight then another 20 by 20 wks as later on you can't eat much with 2 taking up all the room! Never gonna happen. It saves them being tiny and needing the nursery. Better keep eating! Most days I feel sick from being a pig!

I just asked the dr to monitor O etc as my cycles aren't reliable. But be prepared to explain levels and multiples, I've had to lie a lot lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh yeah i forgot about that!!! Get your ass to KFC lol Its chicken so its good for you :rofl: thats my excuse lol im in there allllll the time!! oohhhh get a Dominos too!!!! Just eat and eat and eat lol!!! 

LMFAO that tickled me then haha do they suspect you took Clomid at all?? my Drs a bit of a git so i doubt he will do it, xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't like either of them but I'm going to pizza express on Sunday, I'm loving pizza this time! Had a Chicago town micro one last 2 days for lunch. 

Just feel huge it's puting me off eating. I know that's stupid but I feel sick of food!

Yeh I think they suspect as ask was it natural, I'm like check my notes lol. And I've multiples on both sides, greig on one, my dad is an identical twin. Cousins non identical, so I just tell them that lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

you dont like KFC?!?! What the frigg is wrong with you Wom!!! I couldnt live without KFC or Dominos!!! Me and Nicky will easily go through £50+ on Dominos cause we will get 50% off then so we just go for it and order loads!! 

if your liking the pizzas hun then just eat them, like the chicago ones cause they are deep based arent they? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Na too wet and the chips too fat! Dominoes too thick and not saucy enough lol! 

We like mcds and Chinese best, I love Indian but G doesn't.

Pulled pork in a bun for tea. With chips. Tomo I've no idea and Sunday il be eating all day at cinema and out for pizza :)


----------



## cathgibbs

im having KFC for supper lol im so excited i am bored shitless in work and its the only thing thats getting me through the next hour!!

What you gonna watch in the cinema?

Tonight KFC, tomorrow, garlic mushrooms-mozerella stick-loaded potatoe skins-wedges and Pizzas, Sunday Lamb dinner that is if my extensions dont take too long! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Nativity 2 I think, my dad lives alone and isn't out ever so invited him with us as he will like to see the kids and has nobody to go with to see films etc. He could ask for the kids anytime but feel bad leaving him out. My brother is in Angola and he only has us x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone, so quiet on this thread last few days :(.

Mrs d how's you? You're normally so chatty, although I think I remember you saying you we're visiting in laws this weekend x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning cupcake and everyone yup I'm at the inlaws this weekend, just thought I'd check in before going out for a walk x

Anyone up to anything nice this weekend? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies,

I actually had a day off with df yesterday and we went out for a family meal for SIL's birthday so was mega busy! Was a really nice day. Our nieces and nephews seem to gravitate towards me and df lol, thats got to be a good sign that we will be good parents lol! At one point I had one nephew on one side of me, one nephew on my knee and one niece on the other side of my lol, felt like the pied piper hehe!!

I'm having a quiet day today just chilling and doing housework, but tomorrow I am going to meet more family to exchange xmas pressies etc and to see my dad coz its his birthday today so quite looking forward to that too!

Dani - I was wondering how much weight I should have put on my now and got several different thoughts on it from dr google, its freaking me out!! I didnt think I had gained much really, coz I have gained 9lbs in total but I was already a little overweight (according to my BMI) so I dont know if thats good or bad! Whats the thinking on ideal weight gain for having twins?

Cath - I still cant get over how you and df can spend £50 on dominoes lol!!

Cupcake - are you feeling better now its weekend? Any more symptoms??

Mrs d - enjoy time with your in laws!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey enjoy your time with your family and I'm sure you and df will make wonderful parents. I'm glad you and df managed to have a day off together, how is he liking his new job? xx


----------



## baileybubs

He's loving his new job, its lovely that he is so excited about it so I dont mind as much that we dont get as much time off together, although a day off here and there would be nice without having to book a holiday day (absence makes the heart go stronger it seems lol!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad he's enjoying it and I bet he comes home in a much better mood because he's had a good day xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he does, although I am usually off to bed by the time he gets home now lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey, 

Anyone else had trouble getting on here today? I have.

I'm having a lovely busy weekend so far, been for afternoon tea and a walk along the seafront (freeeeeezing!) with my bestie and her 2 littleuns, seeing twilight and having dinner with another friend in a bit, tomorrow going to a Victorian Christmas festival at the historic dockyard and then family dinner at our favourite country pub in the evening where they'll be switching the lights on.

And I'm looking fwd to Xmas a bit more now, as my mum and dad are now coming to the inlaws with me and hubs for Xmas dinner, which will be lovely as I really wanted to be with my patents this year after everything that's happened. 

Bailey, symptoms so far.....creamy cm, pinchy achy feeling in my side, vivid dreams, upset tummy, swear I felt a little nauseous this am although I swear I'm imagining it!! Runny poos were a major symptom last time to.
Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## MrsDuck

No I've not had any trouble getting on????

Aw cupcake you sound much more upbeat now, glad you are having a good weekend it sounds lovely xxx

For me to spend Christmas with my family AND hubby's sounds like a nightmare haha but I'm really pleased for you xx

Ooh your symptoms continue to be good and runny poos was a tell take symptoms both times for me too so I've got everything crossed xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm thinking its actually gonna be AF rather than bfp as tomorrow is 33 days and that's when I got it last time and I'm really quite crampy. Who knows?!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but you got positive opks just a few days ago didnt you cupcake so I wouldnt think that AF would be coming already hun, I think its all good signs lol!

Hi mrs d :hi:

And I havent had trouble getting on either


----------



## cupcake1981

I remember Leinz saying she had a very short luteal phase after ov ing in cycle b4 AF so it could be that x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Hope u are well.x

Cupcake hope its a BFP Hun.x

I'm having a wee takeaway with my friend tonight she's pg and having a girl but I nd to act surprised when she tells me cos my dad told me as her bfriend slipped it out to my dad lol.

Hav a nice night and il try and catch up tomoro. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

:wave: 

Cheryl didn't have an af before her bfp I wonder what cd she took a test???


----------



## MrsDuck

Ah hi Cheryl perfect timing coming online. 

Enjoy your takeaway with your friend x


----------



## CherylC3

I tested 10dpo it was neg and 11dpo I got my BFP no af inbetween. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I've got everything crossed that it is a BFP cupcake!

Cheryl - enjoy your takeaway hun! 

Mrs d - what are you up to tonight? I am just watching all the reality shows lol, but I am watching them on my Tivo so I can fast forward the boring bits lol!! Cat wait for I'm a celeb!

Me and df have a bet on the winners of all these reality shows when it gets to the finals, but we have yet to agree on a wager for I'm a celeb yet......I'm thinking that if he wins I have to buy him a bottle of Sailor Jerrys, and if I win he has to buy me a tub of Ben and Jerrys, but I dont know what else, coz obviously a bottle of Sailor Jerrys is way more than a tub of ice cream lol, what else can I ask for??


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey ask for a massage session ...back, legs and feet lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

We've been out with friends tonight and just got back so don't know whose won???

Did you win your Ben and jerrys?


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm watching it on sky+!! its disgusting it's the eating one xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yuck, I think I could do all the other trials but not the eating one I'd :sick: 

Bailey what about some baby clothes or a manicure or pedicure to bump up your prize?


----------



## cupcake1981

I just got back from seeing Twilight, I apologise if anyone liked but omg, cheesiest thing ever!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! Just finished making df watch X factor coz James Arthur's performance of The Power of Love was actually the best thing I've ever seen on that programme and I just had to make him watch it lol!

And yes I won the bet!! Charlie won yay! So I asked for my Ben and Jerrys and some of the nice festive cheeses and crackers (the ones I can actually eat!) lol coz I have a Wensleydale with lemon and its so delicious!! Made me want to spoil myself with yummy (non-soft, non-blue) cheeses lol!!!

Cath - I agree the eating trial was gross but they did so well!! 

Mrs d - I think I'd be good at the eating trial (not that I'd like it!!) but I have a really strong gag reflex (which is a good thing in my job!!).

Cupcake - I have never and will never watch Twilight. I just don't think I'd like it, which is weird coz I am a bit of a sci-fi fan and one of my fave programmes is Buffy lol!! But that's coz it was one of my teen fave programmes so its nostalgic!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well the first film and book are good....the rest.....not so good....me and my mate were actually in tears of laughter in the cinema from the corniness of it all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Charlie won? I would have lost the bet x
Glad you won and hope you enjoyed your ice cream and cheese and crackers bailey, I haven't tried the Wensleydale with lemon but it sounds good x

Cupcake I agree the first book and film was good but it went downhill after that, I haven't seen the last film yet. 

I love the vampire diaries although that has probably got something to do with Ian somerhalder yumm


----------



## baileybubs

Morning! 

People keep telling me that they thought they would hate twilight and then loved it so I had been tempted to have a see for myself. But I did that with the golden compass and I did indeed hate it lol! 

Mrs d - yeah I bet on Charlie to win coz she's British so I thought she'd get more of the votes plus her love for her daughter.


----------



## baileybubs

I dont know what else to buy df for xmas!! I have bought him 2 pairs of jeans, 2 tops, 2 jumper/cardigans, some boxers and some pjyamas and I want to get him something else thats not clothes but I dont know what! Seen as his xbox broke I have no idea what to get him lol, shows how much he was addicted to his games console that I have no idea what to get him now he doesnt have one!!


----------



## fletch_W

I hate twilight. Im into true blood at the min. Michael mcmillian is yummy! 

I bought a pineapple mrs d but dh wont let me try your theory lol makes him shudder at the thought. Sorry tmi lol. 
Hope youre all well. Xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Lol what fletch?!?! Do you mean DH doesn't want to eat it to see if it's true or he doesn't want YOU to test the theory lol cause I've never heard a man turn down some generosity from his wife hehe


----------



## cathgibbs

lol Fletch he doesnt want you to try it out!? my OH would love me to do that to him lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah mine would to he feels cheated that he never gets that!!


----------



## cathgibbs

funny enough we had a little argument over it last night lol he was whinging that i never do 'that thing' lol i just really really dont like it :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Me neither Cath x


----------



## cathgibbs

Just the thought turns me sick lol eeuuurrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh

hows work hun xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I don't either, but neither does he so I say if he wants it he can give it, argument settled! lol x


----------



## baileybubs

I hate it too but my df doesn't really complain, he doesn't really like to "finish" with it (sorry tmi!!!) and I have no idea why so I wouldn't be able to test the pineapple theory lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol the same here pumpkin he wouldjust like me to do it for a little while but (sorry if TMI Ladies!!) my jaw has a tendancy to lock so sometimes it really hurts when my jaw has locked!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahahah I might have to use this as leverage to tell my husband just how lucky he is to be married to me! Wonder what I can get out of it??!! :winkwink: He got some just last night in fact!

He is also very generous to me, I hate it when men want it all the time but refuse to reciprocate if their ladies ask because they are "grossed out" by it, so good for you Dani! LOL. But I have been totally put off of having it done while pregnant. I feel like there is just TOO much happening down there right now to have him all up in my business :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's my ohs thing, he can't finish with it and I'm like well what's the point of me doing it then?!?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn!!


----------



## cathgibbs

WTF?!?! Why did i write pumpkin!?!?! I meant to say Bailey and i cant evn blame it on autocorrect lmfao!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol ladies your going to think im very weird but i dont care if OH doesnt do 'that' as it turns me sick lol once its happening i dont mind but if i know hes going to go there i start freaking out and make eeuuurrghhhhhhhh type noises........im so romantic lol!!

Tawn your amazing fairplay hun!! I only now a handful of woman who like doing that!!

Ladies how do you know the diff between EWCM/Watery CM and your DH's specimen lol? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Million dollar question hun!!!


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh I know, I know! LOL. God, can you tell how bored I am today!?!?!

Two ways to tell:
1) if it absorbs on a tissue when you wipe (ie rub it together inside the loo roll and it gets absorbed) then it is spermies. If not, if it just stays in its original form and won't sink into the tissue, then it is ewcm.

2) If it stretches between your fingers beyond an inch or so without breaking, it is ewcm. If it breaks or gets tacky when rubbed/stretched between fingers, it is spermies.

Enjoy investigating Cath! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL thank you Tawn!!! I think its spermies but ill investigate now!! CD14 today and can no longer feel my cervix so im hoping its EWCM!! xxx

How you feeling Tawn? I read your journal yesterday, i love reading them  xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn you are the font of all knowledge!!

I couldn't get on your blog last night but ill try again later if I remember!


----------



## Tawn

YAY for almost O!!! EEK I am so excited! Have you been bd every day or every other?

I'm great, thanks hun! Now that I can feel bubba kick, it seems like he is doing it LOADS which is very exciting! Plus, I am SOOOOO excited with all of you ladies o'ing or in the tww because I have SUCH a good feeling about this month for the Lucky thread!!

And thanks for saying that about my blog. I feel kind of self-conscious writing it (like I am super self absorbed or something! Lol) but I know a lot of my family back in the States likes to be able to know what is going on with us, and mostly the baby since this is the first in my family on both sides pretty much!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think it was DF's specimen but either way O will be coming in the next 5 days lol!!! Well we dtd 1am Saturday morning and last night lol, might do it tonight if not it will be tomorrow then every other day or ever day depending on how we feel  

When is your scan now hun? I bet you cant wait!! haha does it still feel like a goldish lol!! i love reading them Tawn, i think you have written them really really well! i would feel self conscious aswell but i think thats just normal!! Its exciting! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahhaha, when he is wiggling (like maybe turning I think?) it kinda feels like a goldfish is swimming around in there lol. But now the kicks are so easy to tell apart, they are a definite "thud" and I have had a million already this morning so I can tell he is getting much bigger!

Scan is at 2pm on Friday, so only 4 more sleeps! I hope this week goes quickly! Afterwards, DH and I decided we are going to go to BabiesRUs and buy babies first cuddly toy, and we both got so giddy about it so it is nice that he is getting really excited to find out the gender too!

How's work today hun? And did you ever get any more hassle from the club that did your engagement party about the stains? (cheeky gits!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh not long at all!!! I bet your so excited!!! Will you start doing the nursery then?? Any more thoughts about moving back to the US hun?? 

Thats fab! Will you buy any baby clothes?? Im so excited for you lol!! Is Oli going with you or does he have to stay in school? Is he still excited for the baby??

Nope nothing at all hun! but i am going to ring them and ask what excuse they have for the larger being off and for the beer being warm! haha i think she had the shock of her life when she rung me I bet she was expecting me to just say 'ohh no oh yes ill definately give you money towards it!' im quite fiery when i start haha woops!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah damn straight though! It is a party! Do they expect people to not accidentally spill food or drink? And you should call about the lager, you didn't pay them money for shitty service and drinks!

We really want to end up back in America but we decided to wait a few years (maybe 2ish?) till after I have dual citizenship. Steve put it really well when he said "What would happen if I was driving in the States and someone unexpectadly rode their bike in front of my car and I hit them and was charged with vehicular manslaughter. I would be deported from the US and then what? You and our baby stay there while Ollie and I go back?" He is totally right. We need to make sure all the money and time we have invested into me immigrating here isn't wasted by moving before I have both passports in my hand, just in case, so that our family always has a way to be together. It sucks, but in the long run it isn't that far away.

I will probably start the nursery maybe in February or so. I already bot the cot and cot mattress because they were on MAJOR sale at babiesrus (over half off, like £300+ savings!) and my family is throwing me a baby shower when I go to visit at the end of this month after Christmas so I will wait to see if we get any gifts before buying anything else so we don't double up.

Ollie is super excited, yeah, it is really cute. He relates much better to younger kids than he does to kids his age so I think he will do really well with the baby. But he isn't gonna be able to be at the scan because they don't let kids in and also we have to take him out for an appointment with a child psychologist on Monday so it would be a bit much two school days in a row. But I will be excited to let him know if it is a boy or girl! He picked out our boy name if we are team blue, which I think is really special and sweet!

So how is work today hun? Have you given any more thought about the wedding date, or are you waiting till after baby to decide for sure (aka push DF for less than 5 years!) lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh DH idea is really realyl good hun, you dont think about stuff like that do you but it could happen so i think your doing the best thing and in that time you can save up a bit more and just relax rather than having a newborn and trying to organise moving etc isnt it? 

what date are you going back home? I bet your so excited!! December is a great month for you with everything coming up!! YAY!! Totally understand with Ollie bless him, will you announce the sex in a fun way to him or just tell him?? How is his mother being now?

Work is ok hun! Still a bit shite but i think its cause i got baby on the brain lol , might have to relocate offices too which is a pain in the arse cause i want to start a gym in january which is directly opp where i work and the new office would mean getting a bus, train then bus!! We havent really talked about the wedding tbh, i think we will leave it until after xmas but i have told him point blank we are not going to get married abroad lol! i used to love the idea but after viewing a few venues here i want it here!!

Oohhh TMI i just done what you told me to do to determine whether its EWCM or spermies and it wasnt stretching but then all of a sudden certain bits were stretching a good 4-7 cms!! Would you say its half EWCM half sperm or just plain old sperm? xxx


----------



## Tawn

I totally think that you probably have spermies left from bd, but it wouldn't stretch like that at all if there wasn't cm too! So a mixture for sure! Which is perfect because that means you've got spermies already waiting for your eggy(s!) when they come!!!

And joining a gym would be the perfect way to make sure you get a bfp! Lol, sods law and all that! Cause you won't be using it nearly as much when you are preggo!! 

I am glad you are sticking to your guns with getting married here, hun. I think men should be a big part of a wedding (I don't believe in all that diva "it's a woman's day only" kind of stuff) BUT I realllllly do think it means so much more to the woman because they plan it in their head and fantasize about it for so long! And that venue you posted pics of is gorgeous, so I can understand why nothing abroad could compete! In the end, you only plan on getting married once so you should do it exactly the way that suits you. 

With mine, DH would have been happy to have a wedding at the courthouse (equivalent of registar office) but I insisted and afterwards he said he was SO glad I did because it was the most amazing day of HIS life too and he wouldn't have changed anything. So go with your gut and it will be perfect!!

As with telling Ollie, I think I might do something fun like bake a cupcake and fill it with either blue or pink frosting and once he eats it he will find out boy or girl? Hmmm i want to make it special but don't have tons of great ideas. And his mum is being the same as usual. We have been seeing a child psychologist at Ollie's ADHD clinic over the last month or two and he thinks Ollie was totally misdiagnosed with ADHD and instead has an "attachment syndrome" instead, where he has learned bad survival skills because of her inconsistent parenting :( 

So the therapist isn't really comfortable with the contact she does have with him because she gives him tons of attention (ie cuddles, as much chocolate as he can eat, fast food, no rules, etc) and then doesn't call or see him for long periods and he kind of crashes from an emotional "mummy high". SOOO a bit awkward cause we have to talk to her about maybe having supervised contact in a children's center or with the social worker around to make sure Ollie is getting healthy interaction with her, which will NOT go down well since she doesn't think anything that has ever gone wrong with Ollie has anything to do with her :dohh:


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh thats good!! I done a OPK this morning but it wasnt positive and forgot to bring any to work wth me so will have to test later, i think we will dtd again tonight, oh is hinting for a massage lol i was going buy durex play as it has no spermicides but apparently it can kill off sperm not a great deal but some may die and we do NOT want that lol haha i know thats what DF said to me that it will be sods law lol! 

And me hun, i think its equal, yeah its more of a womans day but if DF really really said he doesnt want to spend all that money on the venue i want then i will be very upset but i will just look for somewhere cheaper which will then mean ill have to spend loads on deco whereas the venue i want is perfect as itsa a marquee!

I was looking at your pics yesterday and it looked absolutely gorgeous hun! the men (and Ollie) looked so smart in their suites! and your dress is Gorge!!! so pretty. I loved your cake too!!! I think with men they say their happy to get wed in a registry office but after they get married in a beautiful venue/location they realise how much more beautiful it can be?

Ohhhh poor Ollie!! She will not be happy with that will she?? But if she really really cares for him she will do her best to do anything to help him- here is where you will see her true colours!!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks hun! It was a wonderful day, honestly everything went perfectly to plan and it was so happy and fun. Wouldn't trade it! And I agree, that is why I chose our venue, I wanted the water and the green surroundings to be the perfect background with minimal "fluff" needed to spruce it up, rather than trying to cover up an ugly venue. So much less work when setting up and prettier pictures!

And NO durex! Lol, no killing even 1 spermy! Did you ever get your preseed?

Yeah, I am not expecting much from her. She is gonna be irate and very defensive, but we have to do what is best for Ollie and his therapist is very concerned about her contact. She could always go see him for a session and plead her side of the story, but I doubt she would! 

And I forgot to say I am leaving the 27th of Dec for the US. Kinda sad it is during Christmas time (because DH gets a whole 2 weeks off over xmas, his work shuts down) but it was the only way we could do it before I get too far along and DH would be able to watch Ollie--otherwise he would have had to use up holiday days that we need for when baby is born. So my fam and I are doing a big Christmas redo on the 29th and my shower is the 5th of Jan the day before I come back. Very exciting to be able to share it with everyone, that is for sure!


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly!! the backdrop was absolutely gorgeous hun and you had perfect weather aswell!!! did many friends from England go?

Lol i know i picked it up and thought oohhh i may get this and i was just about to pay and i thought oohhhh crumbs no no no no no no and put it back lol! no as im usually quite 'we't i didnt bother but if we get bfn this cycle i will def get some!! if i ordered on the weekend knowing my luck it would have come back too late!!

Exactly!! tell her she can go and see his therapist if she wants - if shes that concerned! if she had any feelings for him she will just go along with what your suggesting, cow lol! 

Will DH be going with you hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Well you've been pregnant twice without it so I am sure it will be a bfp this cycle, even with no preseed! I have tons of EWCM too, so I don't know why I got it but it was one of those "it can't hurt" things and I did use a tiny bit the 2nd bfp cycle. 

Yup, DH is coming to the scan, which is why I had to wait all the way until Friday as he has a shorter day and didn't have to take any time off to get me there for 2pm! Otherwise it would have been today at 9am LOL.


----------



## cathgibbs

fx i will get my bfp!! really could do with it being this cycle as my edd would be this Thursday so a bfp this month would be fab! 

ooohhhhhhh thats gutting but i can totally understand you wanting DH it wouldnt be the same otherwise would it and the baby might have grown a teeny weeny bit from today until Friday so you will get to see a teeny bit more of him! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I can totally manage the wait, I just am feeling a bit impatient now! Lol. 

Awww, big hugs for your due date hun :hugs: Mine was a week and a half ago and it was a weird time. But getting your rainbow bfp this month will definitely help you through it!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You can tell you are all back at work today, lots of chitter chat xx

I see pineapple was back on the agenda, my pineapple is ripe now so we shall see :winkwink: 

Sorry for all the edd's that have been and coming up, they are tough xx

I've had a crappy day today, nothing in particular just a horrible atmosphere in the office, or may e just me being super sensitive who knows but I'd had enough and left early


----------



## Tawn

Awww MrsD, sorry you had a crap day. :hugs: glad you got to get outta there early though and hope you were able to relax some tonight!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs duck you ok hun?

I'm sick of hearing and reading about will and Kate already, really happy for them but its all well hear for the next 6 months.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad I'm not the only one cupcake xx


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn said:


> Lol what fletch?!?! Do you mean DH doesn't want to eat it to see if it's true or he doesn't want YOU to test the theory lol cause I've never heard a man turn down some generosity from his wife hehe

he wont eat pineapple as he shudders at the thought of me testing your theory. i have a weak stomach as it is so i dont mind doing the deed but not for him to finish haha. :blush: all this fellatio chat is making me blush lmao.


----------



## MrsDuck

fletch_W said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Lol what fletch?!?! Do you mean DH doesn't want to eat it to see if it's true or he doesn't want YOU to test the theory lol cause I've never heard a man turn down some generosity from his wife hehe
> 
> he wont eat pineapple as he shudders at the thought of me testing your theory. i have a weak stomach as it is so i dont mind doing the deed but not for him to finish haha. :blush: all this fellatio chat is making me blush lmao.Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Tawn

Awww Fletch, I love how sweet you are! It is a good thing to be modest in this day and age, I love it!

It does make me feel like a brazen, classless hussy in comparison though! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn said:


> Awww Fletch, I love how sweet you are! It is a good thing to be modest in this day and age, I love it!
> 
> It does make me feel like a brazen, classless hussy in comparison though! :rofl:

:rofl: me too tawn haha


----------



## Tawn

Glad I have someone to share the scarlet letter with, Mrs D! :winkwink: lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol you 2!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i hope today is better for you hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! So chatty yesterday tool me ages to catch up!!! Had a horrible day at work!

Omg yes I am also already sick of the Kate and Willd already! Very happy for them of course, but I'm just watching this morning and there is a whole section on now about Kate having morning sickness! She's apparently in hospital with hypermesis, which is really hard so I think they should just bloody leave them alone and let her rest rather than have cameras all around her bloody hospital! Infuriates me!

Rant over lol!

Mrs d - sorry you had a crap day at work Hun! Hope today is better!

Fletch - I still can't believe your dh doesn't like you doing it lol! Bless him! Any more symptoms?

Cupcake - any more symptoms from you? I hope the witch hasn't shown Hun!!

Cath - deffo stick to your ground and have that dream wedding Hun! 

Tawn - aww I can't wait til Friday!! You keep saying he but I'm still going with a she for you!!

Dani - any news on having your 12 week scan booked yet? 

Everyone else I hope you are ok! 

AFM - got a driving lesson soon and my test again tomorrow, hoping its second time lucky for me again and I pass. I can't bloody afford to book the test again before Xmas if I fail!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree hun, shes not very well so they should all just bugger off and leave her alone to rest the poor thing! I really like Wills and Kate and im raelly not into the the Royals but them pair seem so lovely!

I have everything x that you will pass hun!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks Hun, I hope so. I know I can do it coz my driving is fine, I'm a good driver, sometimes it's just luck on the day or the mood of the examiner. 

I had a terrible night last night. I got severe cramps and (sorry tmi) really severe diarrhoea and I freaked out!! My womb felt really tight and I have no idea what went on. I went to sleep feeling really weak and cold but at one point I thought I was gonna have to go to hospital. Thankfully I feel fine this morning but I don't know what it was.


----------



## cathgibbs

Maybe it was just growing pains or something hun? Just remember how much your body needs to change to accomodate Emelia! Its bound to hurt - even scare you- at some times hun :hugs: Theres me saying this but you wait until i get pains like that lol !! 

You will be fine hun! hopefully you will get a lovely driver tomorrow, wear a tight top top show the bump off too haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It was more the diarrhea and tightening that worried me than the pain coz I know that when you go into labour you empty your bowels rather suddenly so I was really worried my body wasn't doing what it should! Thankfully it's all ok though so fingers crossed it was another one off scare (again!).


----------



## baileybubs

Was it something I said? So chatty yesterday and now noone's here lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies u are all so chatty. I had a busy day yesterday and the snow is here now :( so I'm so para incase I fall...x

Hope u are all well.. Tawn I'm excited about Friday I'm thinking team pink for u. X

Bailey I'm hoping u pass Hun... And hope u don't get anymore scares..x

I just spent over £100 on new look maternity and tried to pick something to wear on Xmas day.... I ordered my pram on sun so I'm excited now and today I booked my breasted edging class and my antinatal classes..xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and look I bought my 1st baby boy thing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl thats fab hun!! you excited?!?! Newlook do lovely Maternity clothes dont they?? Have you had much snow? have you got nice strong snow boots to wear hun??

Awww Bailey i bet you pooped yourself hun (no pun intended!!) have you asked your MW if it was normal? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey sorry you got a scare but glad all is good today. Wear a tight top and a few years can't harm just to make sure you pass :winkwink: I'm sure you'll be fine and pass tomorrow with flying colours xx

Aw Cheryl that's sooo cute xx

I hope everyone is well, is it nearly the weekend?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

not for another 3 long days MrsD :-( Work any better today hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's better today thanks cath it's just there is such an atmosphere caused by certain people and I can't be doing with it :( roll on 20th when we have our Christmas works do then break up for Christmas :happydance: I've still got to do nearly all my Christmas shopping yet though eeek

How are you cath?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks guys its more icy now so I'm not allowed to walk gus boy... Aw I just wish it was Xmas already :( can't be bothered working :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl that is so cute! I've still not bought any girl baby stuff coz I cringe at all the pink lol!! New look is where I got all my maternity stuff, they do really good stuff don't they?

Cath - lol, deffo pooped myself! I'm gonna mention it to MW next week but I don't think it's anything to worry about coz if it was a big or food poisoning it wouldn't have just been that one off. Think it was just my IBS calling back to haunt me and some people have said that when they have an upset tummy it can bring on Braxton hicks too so might have been that.

Mrs d - not yet Hun, not too long though.


----------



## cathgibbs

Just ignore them all hun, i hate it when theres an atmosphere in the workplace! it makes you feel down doesnt it hun :hugs: oohh you break up on the 20th do you? Im in work xmas eve :-( only for half a day then im off until NYE then off until Jan 3rd 

My day is shite hun ut there are no jobs around so im just sucking it up for now :-(

Ohhh cheryl def be careful!! Let DH take Gus out - you dont want to risk it hun :hugs:

Wooohoooo i just physically laughed at myself cause i got watery cm i was so chuffed lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for cm cath lol...bailey I was like tht cos I prefer all the pink clothes lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath yay for your cm x


----------



## cathgibbs

Its gone again now though!! Gggrrrrr!!

im starting to despise my job, yesterday and today as soon as 3.30 came i just want to go home :-( I need to win the lotto xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol me too Cath! Wish I could leave my job now too, problem is I might end up with no choice but to go back there on nights once my mat leave ends which I really don't want! I wake up wondering if I can get away with calling in sick coz I hate it so much at the mo!

Yay for the cm though!!! Will you do another opk this evening?


----------



## cathgibbs

haha I would hun they cant sack you when your preggerz lol!!

Of course lol!! I got 4 OPKS left but cause i know i may not ovulate for a good few days due to clomid i ordered 20 more !! Wahay!! haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but I don't get sick pay so I'd lose my wages if I call in sick so I don't do it unless I'm feeling quite ill or tired. 

Lol when will they arrive?


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh dont you?? oh that sucks!! if your feeling unwell tho hun dont go in xxx

ummm most prob tomorrow or thursday woohoo xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Do u not get sick pay if ur off for more than 5 days?? Cath hope ur sticks come soon. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey could it have been braxton hicks or is it too early for those? Is it your test tomo? Good luck if it is!!!

Cath another one who hates her job, join the club!

Cheryl take care in the snow hun!!!!

Mrs d sorry works pants hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - yeah I'd get sick pay if I'm off longer than 5 days but its only £80 a week. I can't afford to even take one day off sick though. Most if my shifts are 9-10 hours which is £60-£70 a day so I can't afford to miss it (I get 3 days off a week you see). Thankfully I've been fine today anyway after last night so should be ok for work the rest of this week. Good job today was my day off really. 

Cupcake - yeah my test is tomorrow, not looking forward to it. Convinced I'm going to fail again just coz it's so hard to pass coz they are so picky. I think I am a good driver and I know I can drive but sometimes it's just luck.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and cupcake - you can get Braxton hicks as early as 10 weeks apparently but most people just don't feel them. It could have been them to be honest, just coupled with the severe diarrhea it scared me!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi guys!!!! Long time no see glad to see ur all doing well I'll have a proper catch up later on my way out soon x well I'm 4 days late lol did a test and it's neg so god only knows lol I'll explain better later lol any way just thought I'd say hi x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey what's happened to your PMA you WILL pass tomorrow xx

Cupcake I love my job its the people who I work with that drive my mad, but I guess that's the same everywhere sigh x

Cupcake have you got any more codes for free boxes as I'm about to have my fifth box and therefore my last free box and not sure whether to cancel after that or keep getting them?? x

Hi bump long time no see I hope you are well and look forward to the update x


----------



## cathgibbs

mrsd you love those boxes dont you hun!!!do you get much in them?? 

hey Bump,hope all is well xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I do like them but no you don't really get a lot it would be much cheaper to get bags of dried fruit and nuts from the supermarket but I like the fact that you get 4 different mixtures per box, there just isn't much in each box :(


----------



## fletch_W

I just did an opk cos i cant go a day without poas lmao!! How nuts am cath what have you done to me ;) i?!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d the only codes I have are for new customers sorry. I got mine yesterday and ate half of it at work, I think you it should be bogof.

Fletch I did them every day last week! It becomes addictive!

Bailey I bet you pass tomo x


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - I don't know where my PMA has gone actually. I think coz I felt I failed last time and didn't think I had that I am sure I will fail again tomorrow and that it's all just luck on the day so I don't want to sound like I expect to pass when I feel like its 50/50. I guess I should have a more PMA attitude though and think that I WILL be lucky, I WILL have a nice examiner, I WILL get everything right and I WILL pass lol!!! I really hope so but I'm not getting too hyped up about it coz I got really upset last time lol! 

Bump - hi there! 

Mrs d - would you say they are worth the money? I'm thinking of trying them, and it seems quite cheap but if you don't get much in them....

Cupcake - did you say you have more promo codes? Would you say they are worth it? 

Cath - you've turned Fletch into a woman possessed hahaha!!! What was the opk then fletch??

Any symptoms anyone or signs of O?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey I have a free first box code you can have. I like them but they are I eat them in about 2 days at work!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi girls just home and going straight to bed im shattered. Il try and catch up soon. X

Good luck for tomoro bailey....xx

Night all. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl, night Hun hope you sleep well!!

Oooh yes please cupcake I may as we give them a whirl if its free for your first one lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

:saywhat::dohh:


----------



## cupcake1981

Sup Dani?

Bailey ill get the code tomo my box is at work. PLEASE remind me if I forget cos I'm a flake.

Night Cheryl xx


----------



## Dani Rose

:shhh::ignore:


----------



## cathgibbs

woohoo i have a poas addict friend!!! was the line dark hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> :shhh::ignore:

:rofl: xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

:haha::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

:haha:


----------



## Tawn

Dani Rose said:


> :shhh::ignore:

Lmao. But I'm not touching this one with a 10 ft pole! I don't wanna get into any more trouble!


----------



## cupcake1981

Pahahaha!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

:winkwink::friends::ignore::flasher:](*,)[-X:-({|=:xmas17::xmas15::xmas13: sorry i went a bit mad lol


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> :winkwink::friends::ignore::flasher:](*,)[-X:-({|=:xmas17::xmas15::xmas13: sorry i went a bit mad lol

Aha hahahahaha :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> woohoo i have a poas addict friend!!! was the line dark hun xx

A line but not pos. It was in the middle lol. 

Dani you crack me up :finger::rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

How dark fletch, pic pic!!!


----------



## fletch_W

ugh you know how crap my photos are. gimmi 10 mins just having a cuppa xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I go on fb and you all come on here ;) 

Bailey Im thinking of cancelling my boxes and just buying the dried fruit and nuts from the supermarket coz it would be much cheaper but it is more convenient having the boxes delivered but as I'm at the supermarket each week anyway it's probably not worth it for me xxx

Cupcake 2 days you are good, I can do mine in a day but maybe I'm just a pig snort snort xxx

I love all the poas going on, it's nice to have line eye again :) xx

You crack me up with the smilies xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no rush fletch! I was only kidding I just love seeing all these lines lol!

Mrs d - I think I'll give them a try see if I like them. I'm lazy so I would probably buy them from supermarket one week then forget so I might be better with these boxes.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake was your code for the 1st one free then the 5th one free? x


----------



## fletch_W

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/Graze/8740907


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger new customers only :(


----------



## fletch_W

thats rubbish! groupon can be crap at times xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've done a search on google for promotional codes for existing customers and there doesn't seem to be anything boooo :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey that's the code I shoulda given you for 1st and 5th box free, it's yum7!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake did you have a nice night hun? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and Bailey good luck hun!!! im sure you will pass it i got everything x for you lovely xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun. I hate this butterfly feeling! Feel sick but it will all be over in about 2 hours, I just hope I can pass. I know I can do it!!


----------



## Tawn

Good luck on your test today bailey!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

you can and you WILL do it!! Come on Wom wheres your PMA it will be a breeze for you! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck bailey!!!!


----------



## fletch_W

good luck bailey!!

cupcake any symptom updates? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh yes cupcake, fletch symptoms please! xxx


----------



## Tawn

OOOhhh symptoms check-in all around please! I am feeling very unmotivated today with work, so distract me with BFP symptoms!! :)


----------



## fletch_W

well, i have a veeerrryyyyy sharp pain in my left lower back that i cant shift. runny poops :haha: achey boobs and im seriously nauseous but not enough to put me off anything or make me puke. its more like heartburny gippy type?. 

i done another opk. i just cant help myself. and i know they dont mean anything so its just to feed my addiction haha xx


----------



## Tawn

OMG Fletch it is sounding SO GOOD! I am soooo very hopeful for you this cycle hun! I have a *really* good feeling about it too! Fx'd this is it!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Excellent symptoms Fletch!!!

Upload pic? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

il try. gimmi a sec xx


----------



## cathgibbs

xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

:)


----------



## Dani Rose

cathgibbs said:


> :winkwink::friends::ignore::flasher:](*,)[-X:-({|=:xmas17::xmas15::xmas13: sorry i went a bit mad lol

Pahahahaha! Whats the flasher one PMSL!


----------



## fletch_W

i keep trying to tweak it but just makes it worse. sorry. ill wait till my hpts come xx


----------



## Poppy84

Oooo fletch so exciting
Wen e u going to do a proper test?


----------



## cathgibbs

haha I was in a funny mood and decided to flash ya lol xxx wooohooo no peeking!! hahaha


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch those symptoms sound good x

Haha. What part of you did you flash? x

Any news bailey? x


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello everyone!!!

so glad all u preg ladies are doing well!! and all u ttc sre doing well too xxx

so afm... lol i think i told u what the specialist found out but ill tell u again incase lol
so dr quenby told me that my womb is accepting anything and cant tell weather its implanting a good egg or a bad one which explains the mcs that have had genetics faults but doesnt explain emma who was fine so she reckons that when i do implant a good egg i just cant sustain the pregnancy so heres the plan she gave me

take progesterone 200mg from day 21-28 of cycle (or last week depending on length of cycle)
on last day of cycle do a hpt if its + up the dose of progesterone to 400mg if neg stop and try again next month - this is meant to help my womb filter good eegs from bad eggs
then when i do get preg i have to be on heparin injections, baby asprain, progesterone and steriods to see if that will help me carry the baby to term providing the previous plan worked and i implanted a good egg...
BUT... if i havnt got preg within 6 cycles i have to stop and thats all that can be done for me other than trying naturally and hoping i get a good egg..
2nd BUT... we havnt started this whole progesterone thing as yet and we had unprotected sex twice this month and as i dunno when i ov its a problem as im now 5 days late.. but hpts are still negative.. but every time this happens they take ages to show positive either that or... im on too much thyroxine lol i had a dip in my thyroid levels and was poorly for a few weeks so doc upped them and im ok now was only by 25mg so not a huge increase and my periods stayed regular thru all this so that didnt affect them but im wondering if it could have something to do with increased dose as too much can cause u to stop periods but i think thats only in the case of larger doses than 25mg so once again ladies im utterly stumped!! lol


----------



## AmyB1978

I was just thinking how awesome it would be if we all lived closer and could have a big holiday party! It would be se neat to meet you ladies!!! Especially at the holidays! :xmas9:


----------



## fletch_W

Amy that sounds fun.

I dont mean to be rude bumpblues but whenever you post on here it seems to be you telling us about yourself and no genuine concern for the rest of us? Im sorry youre going through such an awful ordeal with ttc but there isnt just you here. Either come on, have a scan through to see how we actually are and THEN post about yourself or dont post. I see youve copied and pasted your commeNt on several other threads so the concern for us above is a crock.


----------



## Dani Rose

:coffee::haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

actually i changed the beginning bit in the other ones... and the first thing i did when i came on here is look to see how everyone was doing.. how far along ppl were ect so unless you actually know these things i suggest you dont judge i have spent the last 2 hours reading back previous posts to catch up with everything.. and as for just saying stuff about me well sorry but isnt that kinda the idea in here??? i have a concern and was asking for advice not to be launched at! i havnt been on here in ages and i thought id update ppl with whats going on so that i wouldnt have to explain in bits and peices but i now remember why i stopped comming on here!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Lol im not looking for a fight so calm yourself. It was the collective groups opinion hence why i posted. If you had scanned through why not address everyone individually? And you stopped coming on here cos of that awful video when a few of us were in the middle of mcing. Chill. I was just saying.. ps, mama can judge who she like. :)


----------



## Dani Rose

:sleep: Same old, same old!


----------



## fletch_W

:ignore:


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump I have to agree with the others, it just feels like your coming on here to talk about yourself - which is totally fine as most of us do that but we do make an effort with everyone else and ask questions about everyone else and ask where they are at at their cycles etc.


----------



## Bumpblues82

very mature... 

see u all later i have too much uni work to be getting on with to be bothered about this kind of immaturity x


----------



## Bumpblues82

if u read what i wrote you would see i spent 2 hrs looking at all that kinda thing my next post was gonna be stuff like that but as usual i get pounced on for no reason im sorry u all feel that way i wont bother comming back here!!!


----------



## fletch_W

Well done for taking a few moments out to post about yourself and not giving a flying giraffe about anyone else. :thumbup:


----------



## fletch_W

Here comes a SELFISH pity party. Save it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bump, Sorry you feel as if your being pounced on but i think its something that is on our minds and had to be said, i was in no way meant for you to feel 'pounced on' just for you to be aware of what you were doing, I hope you manage to get pregnant natural in the next 6 cycles.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i dont actually have a selfish pity party... i was catching up properly before posting stuff about everyone else! u cant ask questions if you havnt go anything to ask can you??? thats why i spent ages reading thru previous posts so i had something to ask!! obv i wasted my time ppl are too quick to judge and attack on here!


----------



## fletch_W

So whats everyone having for tea tonight?


----------



## fletch_W

Oh do one!


----------



## Dani Rose

Heard it! Sure you left atleast twice already no?!? *Yawn*

No idea actually, got shoots and ppl emailing me for crap!


----------



## Bumpblues82

gladly !


----------



## fletch_W

:yipee:


----------



## cathgibbs

Im making welsh cakes Fletch :flasher: then i think we may dtd AGAIN!! :bunny:


----------



## fletch_W

What are welsh cakes?? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

They are amazing hun, its kinda like a scone only much much thinner, like 1/2cm thick? amazeballs hun so easy to make aswell! lol you ok? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Sweet or savoury? I make savoury scones theyre well nice with cheese! xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You haven't heard of welsh cakes??? Well I suppose my nan is welsh. They are lovely mmmm I might have to make some now


----------



## cathgibbs

Sweet hun, currants and then sugar over the top, i dont like the idea of cheese :-/

Here you go hun you should try them https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey sorry everyone is cancelling on you at the moment what a bummer :( 

On a happy note I'm going to visit my nan tonight and putting up her Christmas decs :happydance:


----------



## fletch_W

Oo i might have a bash at them next week. Were getting a new oven!! :) mrs d how are you? Not spoken in a while other than on fb now and then xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

theres loads of us on here today haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh a new oven yay all ready for your Christmas turkey :) what are you up to for crimbo? x

I'm not bad thanks, got a hospital appointment tomorrow morning to see the surgeon who did my ops so hopefully all is good x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD how is your nan these days hun xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Working christmas eve, having christmas morning at home with hubby then going to mums for lunch with her fella and his daughter bf and 7 month old son:) excited. Then in the eve were doing a sleep over at church with the homeless. Then boxing day, if im not preg, going to in laws to parttaaayy! what bout you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that sounds great but you might have to party with schlur :) 
It's our turn to cook this year or should I say mine coz hubby just does the entertaining so it's dinner for 11 of us then just games and things in the evening all repeated on boxing day :/


----------



## MrsDuck

Nan is good thanks cath the coconut oil seems to be making a difference even her carer that keeps her company a couple of days a week has noticed an improvement


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats fab news hun!! how old is she if you dont mind me asking? 

We are helping my grandad move on the weekend  hes finally moving in with my nan (they used to live in a 3 story house but she had to move out as shes not well and couldnt cope with the stairs) so im excited that they will spend his last couple of weeks/months together  

Ohhhh MrsD are you panicking about cooking for 11 people? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

She's 80 and has dementia but it's not too bad and giving her coconut oil seems to be helping x

Aw that's nice that they'll be back together x
How are they? x

No it's fine I've done christmas dinner for the 11 of us a few times now x


----------



## Poppy84

Omg I would get so stressed doing crimbo dinner for 11 people! My kitchen isn't big enough either to cook that much food

I'm glad the coconut oil is working. I sometimes worry my mum is forgetting things. She's 70 next year. For example, she called me and when I returned her call she didn't remember calling me in the first place. I would never know how to approach the subject with her tho


----------



## Poppy84

cathgibbs said:


> oh thats fab news hun!! how old is she if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> We are helping my grandad move on the weekend  hes finally moving in with my nan (they used to live in a 3 story house but she had to move out as shes not well and couldnt cope with the stairs) so im excited that they will spend his last couple of weeks/months together
> 
> Ohhhh MrsD are you panicking about cooking for 11 people? xxx

That's lovely that they will have done time together


----------



## cathgibbs

Where did you learn about the coconut oil hun? im glad its improving though hun and it def must be if her carer can notice it too!! 

Their ok thanks hun, i think their trying not to think about it and just look forward to xmas and spending it with family, im finding it hard trying to find my grandfather a present tho, i would normally get him a gilette set with socks and hankerchef etc but what do i get him now?

OMG i would freak too Poppy i freak just cooking a roast for 4 lol!! I love all this talk about xmas, poppy i bet you wont be doing much you will be fit to burst!! Argghhhhhhhh so exciting!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath what about getting him a lovely hamper if nice foods and stuff for him to enjoy. Like you say it's difficult but he would probably like stuff that he can enjoy now.

Poppy are you enjoying mat leave so far?

Mrs d have a lovely evening with your nan I can't wait to put my decs up but I'm saving it til next weekend.

Well I found out today that my sister has had a mc yesterday, I didn't even know she was preg, all my family knew but didn't know how I'd react so I didn't even know she was preg. What with her best friend having a mmc at the weekend to I just dunno what's going on at the moment, it sucks!!


----------



## Poppy84

Awww cupcake so sorry to hear about ur sister :-(


----------



## fletch_W

Cupcake im so sorry about your sister :( maybe she didnt tell you cos you just recently suffered a loss? But youll be the best person comfort her having known how she is feeling :) i think 2013 needs to bring us all some good news 2012 has been too sad :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's exactly why. I knew she was trying but only started recently and I knew that if she fell it would be hard for me, bittersweet, cos although I'd be happy for her I'd always think that my babies were due first. I feel bad for ever thinking that :(. I can't believe how many people this happens to. She has been lucky though and it's happened naturally for her. She's coming over tonight.

Mc sucks!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks cupcake i think ill do something like that. he has diabetes but mcmillan has told him to forget that and he can eat what he wants.

awww thats sooo sad about your sister hun, i hope shes ok? bless her for not tellinv you tho, atleast you can be there for her now when she needs you the most xxxxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw cupcake :( That is so awful x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake that's awful news, your poor sister :hugs: x

Cath cupcakes idea of a hamper is a great idea, make one up yourself of all the stuff he likes x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my god the drama I hav missed on here lol... It's been a busy wee day on the lucky thread lol :haha: 

Any news on baileys test??xx

Cath they cakes sound yummy Hun...x

Mrs d hope ur appointment goes well tomoro...x

Dani hope ur doing well Hun...x

Fletch can't wait for u to test Hun ur symtoms sound good.x

Cupcake I'm so sorry about ur sister huni big :hugs: xx

Tawn 2 sleeps :happydance:

Poppy can't believe ur 35 wks :) not long


----------



## cupcake1981

If in doubt food gifts always go down well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Poppy talk to her I wish we made man go to get tested sooner coz she's had it conformed now for about 5 years and it hasn't got any worse since she's been on meds. The meds stop it deteriorating as quick, it doesn't work for everyone but it seems to work for my nan and for about 3 weeks now I've been given her coconut oil and she seems to have improved in herself much chattier and more with it and she is even remembering more. I came across it on google.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl baileys test was cancelled due to poor road conditions :( she is waiting to rebook x


----------



## cupcake1981

Have been reading back to this am, Fletch chick your symptoms are sounding good. Mine have dwindled since the weekend although I'm cramping again tonight, all my twinges have stopped. I think I'm out so am enjoying the rest of last nights champers and raw eggs in my carbonara!!


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> Their ok thanks hun, i think their trying not to think about it and just look forward to xmas and spending it with family, im finding it hard trying to find my grandfather a present tho, i would normally get him a gilette set with socks and hankerchef etc but what do i get him now?

Cath, maybe you could do a photo book or photo video for him? Gather pictures of him and all his loved ones throughout his life, particularly with you and his other grandkids, and give him a visual representation of how loved he is? That is what I would want if my time were limited, to be reminded of how much love and happy memories I had had with my family. BIG :hugs: sweetheart!

Clare, I am sooo sorry to hear about your sister! What the hell is going on!!?!?!? I really hope you two can support each other through this rough time and maybe you will both get your rainbows around the same time, which would be really fun to be pg with your sister and have cousins so close in age! :hugs: to you too!

MrsD, SO glad to hear how much your nan is improving! What an amazing thing you are doing, being so dedicated to making her the cakes to help her improve! :thumbup: Have you tried freezing them yet to ease the baking workload?

Cheryl, how are you feeling nowadays hun? Has Leo/Harrison let you settle into an easier 2nd tri yet?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes Tawns idea is so much better than mine! I always automatically think food when I'm not sure but that's cos I'm greedy!

Tawn 2 more sleeeeeeeeeeepppppps!!!!!!


----------



## Tawn

OMG I know! After all these ladies torturing me deciding to be team yellow, maybe I will have to keep the news quiet for awhile? LOL :winkwink: 

As if I could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm so excited for you, your scan will be so amazing (I still think pink btw!).

What time is it? X


----------



## Tawn

Not until 2pm! Gonna be a lonnnng day! And even longer for me to be able to update you all because DH and I are going to go buy bubba's first cuddly toy after if we find out blue or pink! 

So probably no update until around 5pm, so no worrying if I don't let you all know before then like we did with both Bailey and Cheryl! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn thanks for the heads up coz we'd all be saying 'I hope she's ok' etc only 2 sleeps yay x

I've put one in the freezer from Monday's natch so I'll take it out next week and see if it's ok, if so a mega batch is coming up

When is everyone testing?


----------



## cathgibbs

tawn i was thinking of that but i dont want to be there when he opens it cause i know seeing him get upset would just make me cry all of xmas day unless i give it to him but tell him to open it after iv gone? do you think thats selfish of me? 

2 more sleeps!!!!! i bet your sooooooo excited!!! you best not kedp it a secret from us or ill hunt you down and find your house and look at the colour scheme of the nursery lol

cheryl how you feeling hun??

cupcake i hope tonight goes as well as can be hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw was it cancelled? Thts rubbish xx

I'm good the 2nd Tri is much better...xx

Cupcake enjoy ur champers.x


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn team pink I'm thinking defo. X


----------



## Poppy84

I'm going to go team blue for Tawn!!!! I also think blue for myself
I've had it wrong for everyone else so far inc my friends and family. Surely in going to get it right for soneone


----------



## Tawn

LOL, I think you are all just trying to go Pink because Bailey thought boy and found out girl and Cheryl thought girl and found out boy! So since I am saying boy, you all are saying girl! Wow, that got confusing!

But, Poppy, I think boy for you AND for me, so I think I will be your first correct guess on Friday and engleburt will be your second! lol.

Cath, if you think it would upset him or you too much, then go with your instincts hun! I don't think it would be selfish for you to ask him to open it later, but you should only do something like that if it is a happy event (for both you AND him) not if it would make him sad. Depends on how he is dealing with his diagnosis? :hugs:

PS: you made me laugh about that hunting me down thing! Might have to keep it from you all FOR REAL now, so you all show up and we can have a big (gender reveal) party! :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

You realise once we all have our bubbas we are going to HAVE to all meet up, god what a meet that would be xxx

It's got to be time for more bump pics xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I don't think I could look any of you in the eye with everything you know about me!!!

My sis just came round, she's doing surprisingly well....I think it will hit her like a ton of bricks in a few days.

Cath your welsh cakes looked lovely. My grandad was from Pontypridd!

Mrs d I hope that cake freezes good so you can save yourself some time in the future.

Oh and I don't know when to test. Maybe Saturday.....I'm scared of chems tho so might wait til I'm late. So crampy tonight :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean it would be embarrassing :blush: 

Aw it certainly makes you realise how common mcs are, I hope she's ok :hugs: x


----------



## Poppy84

Tawn said:


> LOL, I think you are all just trying to go Pink because Bailey thought boy and found out girl and Cheryl thought girl and found out boy! So since I am saying boy, you all are saying girl! Wow, that got confusing!
> 
> But, Poppy, I think boy for you AND for me, so I think I will be your first correct guess on Friday and engleburt will be your second! lol.
> 
> Cath, if you think it would upset him or you too much, then go with your instincts hun! I don't think it would be selfish for you to ask him to open it later, but you should only do something like that if it is a happy event (for both you AND him) not if it would make him sad. Depends on how he is dealing with his diagnosis? :hugs:
> 
> PS: you made me laugh about that hunting me down thing! Might have to keep it from you all FOR REAL now, so you all show up and we can have a big (gender reveal) party! :haha:

That means if its turns out to be a girl, it prob means mine will be too haha


----------



## Poppy84

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw mrs d I don't think I could look any of you in the eye with everything you know about me!!!
> 
> My sis just came round, she's doing surprisingly well....I think it will hit her like a ton of bricks in a few days.
> 
> Cath your welsh cakes looked lovely. My grandad was from Pontypridd!
> 
> Mrs d I hope that cake freezes good so you can save yourself some time in the future.
> 
> Oh and I don't know when to test. Maybe Saturday.....I'm scared of chems tho so might wait til I'm late. So crampy tonight :(

Its good (in an unfortunate way) that ur sister has got u to talk to. Like we had each other on this site. It helps to talk to someone who has been thru it


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake!!! i live in pontypridd!!!! whereabouts do you know hun??? madness!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm embarrassed to say I've never been there Cath, never even been to Wales sadly, shameful, but i want to visit where my grandad came from x


----------



## cathgibbs

im glad your sis is okish hun, how far gone was she??

i would love for us all to meet up, hopegully all our babies will be born in 2023!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

you should visit!! try and find out whereabouts he lived hun, if uou want ill take some pictures of the area, the scenary is lush, sometimes i see Tom Jones when he comes home lol my claim to fame xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Grandad loved Tom jones cos of that reason! He's no longer with us so I have no idea where he lived, I wonder if my aunt might know tho.

Erm hopefully well get our babies b4 2023!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh thanks for the offer if the piccys just reread your post xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

lmfao i bloody hope so hun i cant wait thst long to get duffered lol

yeah def find out hun. i seen him in kwick fit a few weeks back i was mesmorised haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

My sis was 6 1/2 weeks along. It's all happened naturally luckily and she's not found it too bad so far, but I think it will hit her. The doc did bloods and HCG only 120 yesterday, prog 2, so it's definately over for them :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Tom jones in kwik fit who'd a thunk it!

Me neither hun, and be duffered for good!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, so sorry for your sister's loss, at least you have each other to lean on. I am also sorry to hear how crampy you are.. maybe wait to test if it helps you feel better? 

MrsD, so glad the oil (it's coconut, right, preg brain kicking in big time!) is helping!!! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Tawn, good luck with your scan... I am not sure if I think you are team blue or pink... time will tell.

Poppy, 35 weeks! And I still say that you are team blue all the way... I will be shocked to find out otherwise!!

Fletch, your symptoms sound promising... fxd for you! 

Cheryl, glad to hear you are finally feeling better!!!

AFM- hope you are doing well!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Amy time is going fast for u too. U r now in double digits! It feels like yest that I realised I was in double digits

1 week tomorrow until I find out if I need a c-section.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Amy yup was coconut oil. How are you? I loved your timeline of bump pics xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh wow it's so exciting for you two now, not long to go xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!! Wow what on earth have I managed to miss today??

Cupcake - I am so sorry to hear about your sister, that really really sucks hun. I hope that you and her can get through your tough time together and have each other for support. Life really does suck sometimes!!

Cheryl - yeah sorry I couldnt get chance to get on here before work but went on FB on my phone, my test was cancelled coz of icy roads and bright sun but I didnt think it was really that icy. Couldnt get another test any earlier than January now!! Well annoyed! Hows Harrison/Leo doing? Are you feeling him more now?

Fletch - well done hun, I do agree with what has been said (sorry bumpblues, and I genuinely am sorry for what you are going through with ttc, but you never ever ask any of us personally how we are or whats up.....today being a prime example as lots of the ladies asked me how my test went, its the little things like that we all noticed I'm afraid, Yes this forum and thread is to ask for advice but as well as asking for it perhaps you could try giving others advice also?? Again I am sorry for what you are going through and I am sure all the ladies on here would be more suportive if we felt the support was reciprocated. I really do hope that you are successful in ttc and get your rainbow baby). 
Anyways Fletch - what other symptoms are you having?? Are you waiting til Saturday to test or til you are late hun? Its all sounding really good for you though!!

Dani _ hows that ever growing bump?? Those twinnies causing any havoc that you can feel yet lol!!

Mrs d - glad that the coconut oil seems to be helping! Amazing how little things like that can make a difference!

Cath - get you and your claim to fame, Tom Jones in Kwik Fit!!! My biggest claim to fame is meeting Timmy Mallett at an airport when I was a kid hahahaha!! Hows th eopks looking now?

Tawn - I still think team pink for you, I know that people are going opposites after mine and cheryl's but I said pink before I found out mine lol, I really think you will have a little girl, maybe its coz I can see it as a perfect fit for your lovely little family! 2 more sleeps yayy!!!

Poppy - I cant believe that its only 5 weeks left for you!!! So exciting!!! But I bet you are really starting to get uncomfortable now hun arent you? How are you finding mat leave, are you bored of Jezza Kyle yet lol!!

Amy - how's Emily doing? Lots of wriggles I hope!! Hows the other new addition to the family getting along, Brady wasnt it? He looked so cute in his picture bless him!!

Everyone else hope you are all well and I didnt miss anyone!!

AFM - I have started getting Braxton Hicks contractions! At first I wasnt sure as I just felt quite tight and felt I needed to pee desperately but when I was walking to work today I noticed that the tightening eased up and then tightened again. Strange that I find this exciting!


----------



## Dani Rose

Poppy I can't believe how close you are!!!! :) 

Bailey sorry about test hun but for best if conditions not ideal!

Yup feeling them today a lot :) like flippers!


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl I'm good ta, you? I can't wait to hit second tri!

Clare so sorry about your sis. I'm glad she is doing ok ;)

Cath when my gdad was sick I got a digi photo frame and added all pics of us. They loved it. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was for the best coz I had been struggling with the sun being so bright, better to not have a test whilst at that kind of disadvantage, just gutted I have to wait another month for the next availability! My feet wont be able to reach the pedals coz of bump soon lol!!

Awwww thats so great that you can feel them now dani!! I was calling Millie a little goldfish for a while, now shes more like a little monkey swinging away in there lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was still saying gas but the last few days its harder and in same place. Also where Doppler finds them so must be. I felt Fin really early and L at 13 wks, for a first that's early too! Must just be way I'm built. I love it ;) nice to have some reassurance that they getting stronger :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha about driving! Imagine you lol. Maybe do it after? Might be snowy/Icey next year


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah when I first felt Millie it was in the same place and was where the doppler was finding the heartbeat too. And they say you feel it earlier and earlier with subsequent pregnancies dont they?


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh been true for me :) and double the fun this time.


----------



## baileybubs

I really wanted to pass before she's born but it may well be too icy/snowy January and February and after that I'll be 34 weeks so might be too late. Will have to see how it goes!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I can't imagine how having 2 must feel!! She kicks up a storm in there all by herself!!!


----------



## Poppy84

baileybubs said:


> I really wanted to pass before she's born but it may well be too icy/snowy January and February and after that I'll be 34 weeks so might be too late. Will have to see how it goes!

I don't think it will be too bad taking ur test at 34 weeks. I was expecting driving to be a real struggle by now but it's actually more comfortable than being a passenger


----------



## BSelck24

Aloha

I'm new to this site and would love to take this chance to post my story. I was out of town visiting a friend when I found out I was pregnant on 9/9/12. Excited and shocked I couldn't wait to tell my husband! I got back to Hawaii on 9/11/12 and we went straight to the Dr. to confirm the pregnancy. We estimated we were 6-7 weeks along.

I was sent to the Dr for an ultrasound due to spotting and everything was fine, it turned out to just be implantation bleeding.

I went in for my 11wk appt on 10/11/12 and found out there was no hb and the baby had stopped growing in between 8-9 wks. My husband was out of town for work and I felt alone and heartbroken. 

My mother flew out to stay with me during this time and I had a natural mc on 10/15/12. After a follow up appt a week later, the Dr. said that everything looked good and flushed itself out.

My husband returned home 11/6/12 and we too decided to start trying again right away. My doctor said that because we had no medical issues that we could begin trying as soon as we felt comfortable.

I just recently had my first period after my mc starting on 11/24/12 and only lasting until 11/28/12. I have taken an ovulation test yesterday and it was positive so wish us luck!

Hope this lucky thread does the trick!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks poppy. I am hoping to be driving right til the end if I do eventually pass lol!! You are quite short (in height) too aren't you, coz my worry is just that bump will mean I have to move my seat too far back for my little legs to reach the pedals hahaha :xmas13:

Hi Bsleck!! Aloha should I say!! Welcome to the thread, sorry for your loss Hun. And so sorry you had to go through it alone, that just have been hard!! This thread is a great tread, there's a mix of preggo ladies and ttc'ers who all support each other through many if life's problems lol!! Hope you are doing lots of :sex: to catch that eggy lol!! Hope you like it here!


----------



## Poppy84

BSelck24 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I'm new to this site and would love to take this chance to post my story. I was out of town visiting a friend when I found out I was pregnant on 9/9/12. Excited and shocked I couldn't wait to tell my husband! I got back to Hawaii on 9/11/12 and we went straight to the Dr. to confirm the pregnancy. We estimated we were 6-7 weeks along.
> 
> I was sent to the Dr for an ultrasound due to spotting and everything was fine, it turned out to just be implantation bleeding.
> 
> I went in for my 11wk appt on 10/11/12 and found out there was no hb and the baby had stopped growing in between 8-9 wks. My husband was out of town for work and I felt alone and heartbroken.
> 
> My mother flew out to stay with me during this time and I had a natural mc on 10/15/12. After a follow up appt a week later, the Dr. said that everything looked good and flushed itself out.
> 
> My husband returned home 11/6/12 and we too decided to start trying again right away. My doctor said that because we had no medical issues that we could begin trying as soon as we felt comfortable.
> 
> I just recently had my first period after my mc starting on 11/24/12 and only lasting until 11/28/12. I have taken an ovulation test yesterday and it was positive so wish us luck!
> 
> Hope this lucky thread does the trick!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Aloha!!!!
So sorry to hear of ur loss hun! We understand ur pain and u will get thru it. This is indeed a lucky thread and that's because it's full of lovely ladies that r there for each other.
I started trying straight after my mmc and got pregnant after one period. I am now 35 weeks so I think it's def safe for u to try as soon as ur ready urself.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi bselk!

Welcome to the thread. Sorry for your loss and that you find yourself here. Hopefully this thread will give you lots of encouragement that there's lots of hope after mc!

Hope you catch that eggy very soon!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Bsleck!

Sorry for you loss hun :hugs: This thread is amazing though and so helpful and thoughtful, its great news that you got your pos OPK! Go catch that egg!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Welcome to the Lucky Thread, BSelck. I am so sorry for your loss hun, big :hugs: But I am glad you feel well enough to try again and that you have your positive OPK to start catching that egg right now! This thread has been going for a while now, and it has been an amazing support system through so many losses and new pregnancies, and sometimes second losses. But the great thing is we are always there for each other, to give support and encouragement! So I really hope you are doing lots of bd with your DH and get your rainbow ASAP hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello bsleck :wave: welcome to our lovely thread, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Aloha Bsleck, so sorry to hear of your loss, and that you were alone :(

I second, third, forth and fifth what everyone else has said already, great thread and one by one we will get there :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Aloha Bsleck, I am so sorry to hear of your loss and that your husband was away when it happened. I am glad, at least, that your Mother could come out to be with you.

Welcome to the thread, as all the other ladies have said, it is a great great place... very supportive and also fun at times! 

Good luck with ttc again, it can be full of so many emotions after a loss. I got pregnant my 2nd cycle (after a short/unusual cycle) after my loss so it can definitely happen.

We welcome you and are here for you on your journey.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bsleck welcome so sorry for you loss...xxxx

How are you ladies today??xx

I'm just heading back out to work :( can't wait for sat night to put the tree up then I'm off sun mon and I'm doing nothing :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl! Hope work isn't too bad for you! I've just got I'm myself and have a bath. Hate it when you leave the house and its dark, and arrive back at hour house and its dark!!!

Just had a nice bath though and now well relaxed!

What's everyone having for tea? I'm having a mushroom burger (I had a vegetarian phase when I first got pregnant for some reason and now df is telling me off for not eating them lol!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh a nice bath, sometimes I do really fancy one I must say!

Hubs is picking up maccy Ds on the way home from football!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm well jel!! Would love a Maccy ds lol!! Although I have now got my Ben and Jerrys yum!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yummy!

Are you working this weekend?


----------



## baileybubs

Unfortunately yes I am. I'm off tomorrow but my MIL is taking me to get the nieces present (seen as I still can't bloody drive legally!!) and she wants us to go at 8.30am so now lie in! But I will spend the rest of the day chillaxing lol! You up to anything nice?


----------



## cupcake1981

8:30!!! Madness!

Not sure really, think I'm having little nephew on Saturday for a bit which will be nice!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that will be nice!! Yeah she likes to miss all the crowds and traffic lol! But I think 8.30 is a little too early tbh!! Maybe 9am lol

I have actually just come up to bed!! I feel knackered so I thought I'd lie down and go on the laptop in bed but now feel like I could sleep!! Think I might take advantage of having the bed to myself whilst df is still at work lol


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm snuggled up with a hot chocolate loaded with the cold...xx

Bailey u will be driving very soon Hun...xx

Cupcake hope u enjoyed ur mcds... I want one lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm maccy d's, I've been out Christmas shopping which was dead coz it was raining I suppose?? I thought I'd got the wrong day to start with coz it was so quiet :shrug: then picked up a Thai on the way home. Hubby out for Xmas drinks

My feet are killing me, a bath sounds good but I can't even be bothered to go upstairs to run it

Cheryl yay for days off I thought you'd be up to your eyeballs with Xmas on its way x

Bailey you'll be driving soon hun x

Cupcake it'll be fun having your little nephew x


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl hope your cold gets better Hun! Enjoy the hot choc!!

Mrs d have you had a better day at work?

How was the Maccy ds cupcake? I went to sleep before! Although woke an hour later with hip ache again!!

OMG you won't believe what actually just said to df!! I'm watching Jamie and Jimmys Good Fight Club and they are milking goats, and I found myself asking df why is it that cows and goats need to be milked but a human mother that doesn't breast feed doesn't???? WTF??? I'm on a different planet I swear!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol bailey ur nuts lol...xx

Aw mrs d hope u had fun shopping, I normally work like 15 days in a row at Xmas but not this year :)

Oh we hav been calling baby SOL 
Sophia or Leo so we don't slip up tht we kno the sex. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey hav u noticed how similar our avatars are I think it looks like the same baby lol... I said this to Colin and he laughed so much he thinks I'm crazy. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey that's funny xx

Cheryl well done for not pushing yourself too hard this year at work, enjoy your rest x
Calling bubba sol is a great idea xx

Work or same old same old it's quiet now coz of Xmas so I really can't be bothered, it's hubby's birthday today so I'm only doing a half day xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies!!! 

Cheryl, are you keeping team blue a secret for the rest of te pregnancy or planning on announcing in some special way etween now and then?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes the two bubbas do look the same. Are you both going to have a 3d scan? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn1!!! no more sleeps!!!! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

So excited to find out Tawn!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn so exciting to find out if you have a little mr or missy in there xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What time is your apt hun? or does anyone know what time it is? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks girlies! I'm excited too! Had really crazy and vivid dreams last night about it!

It's not till 2pm, but prob won't be able to update you ladies until about 5pm as we are gonna go shopping for bubba's first cuddly toy afterwards to celebrate and I am too cheap to pay for 3g on my phone! LOL.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh you'll know in 2 hrs time :happydance: xx


----------



## Poppy84

I want to know now!!!! I can't wait until 5


----------



## Tawn

LOL, Poppy that is a bit ironic coming from you! You have been torturing me for 15 weeks! :winkwink:


----------



## cathgibbs

I know that Poppy! I cant believe you havent found out you have great will power lol I think girl for poppy and Tawn i think girl for you! EEekkkkkkkkkk xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Haha we will find out what I'm having soon


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, good luck today!!! Can't wait to hear an update!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

So she will know by now??? :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Very soon!! OMG Poppy just think in less than 5 weeks your life will change forever!!! EXCITING!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD I was thinking of you just now hun, when can you start ttc again?

Can anyone remember how many days Fletch and Dani had pos opks for? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Just updated FB, but obviously we didn't go shopping to bubba's first cuddly toy because he/she had their legs shut TIGHT the entire time, no budging, fast asleep.

Wouldn't move when jiggled at all. So the tech said "Ummmmm, I don't see any boy bits so, maybe a girl?!" But her face said, deffo not sure. Like not seeing a penis makes it a girl?! Wouldn't bet even a fiver on it, so onto a private gender scan tomorrow at 1:15pm!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh no!!! Shes DEF a girl!!! SOOOO Stubborn!! xx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed to not know for certain, I gotta say... But the good thing is all the measurements looked good and we have a healthy baby in there. 

And private scan has a guarantee so even if it takes 5 visits I WILL FIND OUT! :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG has everyone heard about that nurse that took the prank call on William & Kate has been found dead?! MI5!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

WTF!?!?! Is that true?! Holy sh*t!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im so GLAD you have the private scan tomorrow!! drink DR Pepper like Dani did!! She is sure to move around then lol 'she' im determined its a girl!! Stubborn!!! 

Yep - they suspect suicide, i suspect MI5 xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I just heard about it too. Omg!

M&Ms also work Tawn!


----------



## Tawn

I will be buzzing from the amount of sugar I am planning on consuming tomorrow lol. I wish I could've booked for the morning as baby is super active around 9am, but we have plans then, so hopefully the sugar rush will work.

OMG, that is awful. Suicide OR foul play, what a terrible story! I hope those Australians hear about it and feel some serious shame over their stupid "prank!"


----------



## cupcake1981

I just heard about the nurse and actually gasped in shock driving along!!! I can't believe it! I wonder if it is foul play?


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I really hope you find out tomo hun! Naughty baby!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn I bet you were jiggling all over the place to get her to wake up. I hope she plays ball tomorrow x

I heard about the nurse while I was in the car too, that's awful x

Cath I can start ttc again in July but I think that is erring on the side of caution so will probably start June xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn can't wait for tomoro Hun... I drunk iron bru don't kno if u get tht down south? Xx


----------



## Poppy84

I was also in shock when I heard about the nurse. It's awful!!!!! The Australian presenters have been suspended from the show


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!

Cheryl - yeah I was thinking that yesterday, our scans do look really really similiar dont they lol!!! Funny as mines a girl and yours is a boy too lol!!

Mrs d - I'm undecided at the moment about a 4d scan. Part of me really wants to do it and theres one in St Helens where you can have up to 5 family members there too but its £65 for the cheapest one and thats a 10 minute scan with 2 pictures. But then I think that they sometimes look a little scary and surely I could put that money towards a pram or something.......not sure!!

Tawn - I went away and drank pepsi and ate a mars bar to get Millie wriggling, unfortunately she then wriggled too much and eventually it seemed emptying my bladder did the trick lol!

Cath - I'm with you, stubborn means girl like mine lol!!

AFM I have had such a busy day!! I went shopping this morning with my MIL and got loads (spent more than I should probably but nevermind!!). And then went on a cleaning mission in my house, think its what they call nesting! I even ironed and I never iron....then burnt myself on it twice and remembered why I dont iron lol!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, stay away from the iron! They are bad news and should be avoided if at all possible! 

Tawn, Glad baby is healthy and the measurements all went well... I am sure that is a weight off your shoulders... now onto the private scan tomorrow! At least you know that you will find out, even if she (I also really think girl) doesn't cooperate tomorrow.

Dani, I saw on FB that you aren't feeling well, I hope you feel better soon!! 

MrsD, how did your appointment go?

Any news yet from you ladies waiting on your cycle? I want some lucky Christmas BFP for you!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy, how's Emily? Hope you are both well!

Tawn - what time is your scan again! I'm dying see a pic of HER lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, Emily is doing well. My next ultrasound is on Monday.. I am still nervous for it, I always am, but now that I have the reassurance of her kicking/moving I am less nervous than I used to get. 

I can't remember if I posted that I failed my 1 hour glucose test (found out on Monday about that and that I am also slightly anemic) and have to take the 3 hour test to see if I have Gestational Diabetes. I take the 3 hour on Monday and am really nervous/upset.. diabetes runs in my family AND I have a high BMI... I am so worried I will have GD and am beating myself up over the fact that I might. (I know I was fine beforehand as I had just had a physical before I got preggo AND did a 1 hr test in my early pregnancy and all was well then.) I am trying to just stay positive and figure what will be will be... if I end up having GD I can't change that now and we will deal with it... I just feel like the pregnancy has had enough complications already.. but in the end if Emily and I are okay it is alright.

How are you doing? I hope you haven't had any more scares! Is Emilia behaving herself?


----------



## Tawn

Awww Amy big :hugs: about the potential GD. I will keep my fxd for you that you pass the 3 hour but if not, it is totally manageable and Leinzlove would be able to give you some good tips about coping. Glad Emily is doing well though!

AFM, baby cooperated today and we are team :pink:! Absolutely ASTONISHED, but very excited too! I will post the pics we got of baby Madison in a bit once I get them on my computer, but just wanted to update you all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay tawn congratulations for finding out that you are team pink and Madison is a lovely name xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy my appointment all went well thanks, the surgeon was happy with my neck so all is good, thanks for asking. I'm glad everything is good with Emily, I'm sorry you might have GD though, what a bummer, I hope you pass the 3 hour test xx


----------



## AmyB1978

:pink: Tawn, I knew it!!! I welcome you and baby Madison to team pink!

MrsD, glad your appointment went well. Your treatment will be here before you know it and then will begin the official TTC countdown for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats Tawn I had a feeling u were team pink :)

Mrs d glad ur appointment went well Hun...xx

Amy sorry about failing the test Hun hopefully it's not gd. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I bet you are looking forward to a couple of days off :happydance: have you got anything nice planned? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone 

Hope you've all had nice Saturdays! I had baby nephew for the day and it was lovely, didnt want to give him back, want my baby so bad :(

Mrs d I'm so sorry I didn't ask about your appointment it totally passed me by. Glad it went well hun. Did he gave anything else to add about ttc or your treatment?

Amy sorry about the possible GD. I don't know much about it but I know that you will get through whatever your pregnancy throws at you for baby Emily.

Tawn yey for team pink....not going to say I told you so.....but.....;)

Hey Cheryl! Hope you are ok and taking care in the snow!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's ok cupcake it was purely for him to check I was healing well so it only lasted 5 mins xx

Aw I bet it was lovely looking after your nephew, you'll have your own rainbow baby soon I'm sure xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you mention it b4? You must of for the others to know about it , I'm really sorry I feel bad! 

I hope so hun, we took him to lunch, then to see the swans and the lake and on the swings, and then to my best friends so he could play with her little girl whose the same age....was lovely but I felt like a fraud as people will have thought he was ours :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't be daft Hun don't feel bad it was a nothing appointment really xx

Aw that sounds lovely and not a fraud, just practising xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah glad I'm off now for a cpl of days just going to hav DVD days :)

Aw cupcake glad u had fun with ur nephew Hun..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

DVD days sound great, make the most of putting your feet up coz its going be a mad couple of weeks for you at work with the run up to Christmas, enjoy xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've almost finished my Christmas shopping just a few small bits left yay :happydance: 

I hope everyone is well and is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d.x

We put our tree up today feeling all Christmassy :xmas16::xmas9::xmas9::xmas17::xmas17::xmas9::xmas9::xmas9:


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh we put ours up today too Cheryl! But stepson and DH are in grumpy moods, so kinda spoiled the Christmas spirit for me... :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw boo thts rubbish Hun... U will nd to cheer them up put on a Christmas film and get them in the mood. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for Christmas decs but boo for grumpiness. There must be something in the water my hubby is driving me insane with his grumpiness this weekend, I'm almost glad to be going back to work tomorrow, I say almost ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Why are they grumpy Tawn?


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, you and I must think alike cause I sat stepson down in front of The Santa Clause movie and went and made brownies to try and cheer DH up! Chocolate and TV, my most powerful weapons! lol

Awww MrsD, must be the alignment of the moon or something! Haha I am almost happy tomorrow is Monday too!

Cupcake, I dunno! Well stepson spent some time with his mum this weekend, and he is always in a really negative and off mood when he comes back so it is kinda expected. But DH just has a case of what I call the "ickies" where he is grumpy and doesn't really know why! So I had to send them to separate corners cause they were driving me mad!! LOL

How were your weekends, ladies? Anyone do anything fun?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Mrs d - yay for nearly finishing Xmas shopping!

Tawn - as the preggo one aren't you supposed to be the one that's grumpy for no reason not your hubby lol?!

Cupcake - how's the rest of your weekend been?

Cheryl - glad you had a nice chill out time!

Hope everyone else is ok! 

AFM - I have had a really shit day . Work was horrible, really stressful and my so called deputy manager left me to do all the organising and dealing with the crap, then when I finally got home my house was a mess, bed not even made, no washing been put on and about 15 empty beer cans sat on the kitchen side waiting to go in the recycling bin. Spent 3 hours tidying everything after I finished work and it made me cry that it was a mess! So df apologised and said it was coz he overslept and then didn't get a break at work, so he brought me home a pizza to make the peace. He made the pizza himself at work, I took one bite out of it and my mouth was on fire!!! Nearly made me sick coz I got a mouthful of chillies, so now I'm sulking :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry you had a shit day and had to sort all the crap out and work AND at home when you got back grrrrr. Did df make it that hot on purpose?? You poor thing xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl watch with irn bru. Quinine in it, I googled it when drank it last thinking it was caffeine free and found that in it too. I've read lots of ppl drink it and I'm sure I did last 2 babies but I won't now I know that.

Cupcake it's not fraud he is yours. Your nephew!! I used to take my sisters out when i was 14-16years old and they were babies, the looks I got! Once I was a bit older nobody noticed but I hated the judgements! 

I had a great day wrapping all the presents! Watched home alone, the Santa clause 3 and elf! Love it!!

Finishing my shopping tomo then one more day of pics next sat and I'm off! Woo hoo


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Tawn the powers of a cheesy film and chocolate lol...xx

Bailey sorry u hav had a shit day Hun. Xx

Dani I never knew tht was in irn bru I hav tried to cut back on it a bit...xx

All u lakes are prob sleeping cos it's 4 in the morning but I'm up with this stupid cold cant breath and didn't want to keep hubby up. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a nice weekend?

How you feeling Cheryl? Any better? 

Ladies in the 2WW any symptoms? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh cheryl, 4am!!! That sucks! Seriously hope you feel better Hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies still loaded with the cold :( shattered with being up thru the night too.. Hope u ladies are doing good??xx


----------



## fletch_W

cathgibbs said:


> i would love for us all to meet up, hopegully all our babies will be born in 2023

 2023?!! :haha:


BSelck24 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I'm new to this site and would love to take this chance to post my story. I was out of town visiting a friend when I found out I was pregnant on 9/9/12. Excited and shocked I couldn't wait to tell my husband! I got back to Hawaii on 9/11/12 and we went straight to the Dr. to confirm the pregnancy. We estimated we were 6-7 weeks along.
> 
> I was sent to the Dr for an ultrasound due to spotting and everything was fine, it turned out to just be implantation bleeding.
> 
> I went in for my 11wk appt on 10/11/12 and found out there was no hb and the baby had stopped growing in between 8-9 wks. My husband was out of town for work and I felt alone and heartbroken.
> 
> My mother flew out to stay with me during this time and I had a natural mc on 10/15/12. After a follow up appt a week later, the Dr. said that everything looked good and flushed itself out.
> 
> My husband returned home 11/6/12 and we too decided to start trying again right away. My doctor said that because we had no medical issues that we could begin trying as soon as we felt comfortable.
> 
> I just recently had my first period after my mc starting on 11/24/12 and only lasting until 11/28/12. I have taken an ovulation test yesterday and it was positive so wish us luck!
> 
> Hope this lucky thread does the trick!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

aloha bselck!! so happy for you to join us but so sorry for your loss being the reason you found yourself here. were a fab bunch (even if i do say so myself) hehe. 

cheryl sorry youre full of cold :( hope you feel better soon :hugs:

bailey sorry for your crap day and df with the hot pizza. :(

dani and mrs d i have so much more to buy and no more room under my tree!! :( hate having large family. i recorded elf on sky so gonna watch it one day this week when iv been christmas shopping again :)

cupcake how are you feeling my lovely? whenever i baby sit my friends little angels i always wanna take them home. their youngest loves cuddles and story books so i always take advantage haha! its natural for you to want to not give him back hun cos youre pining after your babies. big hugs sweetie. hope work flies for you this week and its not too boring. 

tawn team pink!!! so excited for you and Madison is a beautiful name! so American! :) when is it you fly home? my dh has been grumpy too there is def something in the water! he had a huge go at me for spending all my wages at morrisons but was happily throwing stuff in the shopping trolley! lol ugh

sorry if i missed anyone. i wont be on much as i only have internet at home now :( dropped my phone in a bucket of bleachy water. luckily i was insured so got to wait for the claim to go through and ill get a replacement. probs wont be before christmas though :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Fletch i cant believe you dropped your phone hun :-( Insurance is pretty quick at sorting things out and getting a new one to you, so hopefully it wont be long until you get a new one  

After you Ovd did you have a bad back? I think the Clomid is giving me backache and pinchy ovaries xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Very quiet on here! Wow no reading back required! lol

Fletch Ive a huge family too, its insane! I only buy the ppl i see though as over 20 cousins and they mostly have kids! I buy the ones i see and vice versa! x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know Dani i was thinking that :-( I prefer to be on here during the week as i cant get on FB much during work :-( 

I need to get loads lol i get paid on the 21st then it will be a rush around town lol although im working xmas eve so i could get some then xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I prefer bnb during the day too, it's all or nothing on here though x

Are you working between Christmas and new year? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Im working xmas eve :-( Boohoooo !! then iv booked the Thursday and the Friday off, back in NYE then i booked the day after NYD . Our holidays are rubbish :-( !!

What about you hun?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake I dont think iv seen/heard you for a few days hun, hope all is ok? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Our Christmas do is next thurs 20th and we've decided to close then, unless something needs to be done, then I've got my cruise 4th jan then my treatment on 21st jan so I've only got just over a week left til I don't know when, which is annoying coz I can't make any plans :( but it's nice thinking I'll be off work for a couple of months from next week :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh that sounds fab hun!! how long is your cruise for?? i just looked at your ticker to see when treatment is!!! wont be long till your back ttc hun!! im sure i will still be trying aswell so we can try together!! have you sorted all your xmas shopping? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg, MrsD this next month will absolutely fly by with all you have going on! Then you will be in the home stretch! YAY! 

And I am so happy you have your cruise to look forward to in Jan, hopefully it will be yours and Dh's last holiday just the two of you!!


----------



## fletch_W

hey. yeah cath i still get it now. im in awful pain today. im worried :( i keep thinking its ectopic but then i get the same pain shoot to the other side :(

im gonna try be on here more during the day. cos its too hard to keep up on fb when everyone is on at same time xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, your cruise is going to be fabulous and help pass the time until your treatment. I have always wanted to see the northern lights. You must take photos and videos!!!

Cath, sounds like your work schedule around the holidays is kind of similar to mine.. only I do get several days off before/including Christmas... I have 22nd-25th off work 26-28th and then have off until the 2nd... we mainly only close the day of (and sometimes before) a holiday but because of the way they fall this year I get some extra time!!!

Fletch, sorry you are in pain. Fingers crossed that it is not an ectopic and, ideally, BFP pains! At least it is coming from both sides, which means probably not ectopic. What cycle day are you??


----------



## fletch_W

cath i just noticed your work schedule too! i cant believe they dont give you xmas eve/day and boxing day off or new yrs eve and day! :( i will come on bnb and make it go quicker for you :) 

amy i am cd 30. without clomid i would have been due cd27/28 so i think im due tomorrow. ill put a ticker up xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol thanks Fletch!! Im sure i wont do any work - similar to what im like now haha!

Amys right hun as its on both sides it doesnt sound like ectopic :hugs: My pain didnt start until i was 6 weeks, FX its just everything settling in!! - could you book an apt to get some bloods done??

Amy i seen your scan pics yesterday hun, beautiful!! when do you give up work for mat leave xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

How many DPO are you Fletch - is it 10? If so maybe AF wont be due until Sunday so that will be 15DP0 going by if your LP is 14? xxx


----------



## fletch_W

well i think my lp is 12/13. i dunno this cycle is so messed up :( i just want my bfp :(

if my bfp isnt here by sunday and no af then ill book a docs for bloods xx

hows the opks looking? xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I don't really get maternity leave, well no paid leave, at my job and I work for a small enough place that they can't really afford to "hold" my position for as long as I want to be home with the baby so... 

The plan is for me to work as long as I can possibly stand it... right now I am planning to work through the end of Feb as long as I can and she hasn't come yet (I swear, for whatever reason, that she is coming in Feb.) She is due March 5th. I am then going to stay home with her and around 4-6 weeks (if I am able to breastfeed and if she is consistently taking a bottle by then (w/ me pumping) I am going to go back to work, at my current job, but only on Saturdays so that DH can be home with her. I am planning on being home for at least 6 months... all unpaid, it will eat into our savings, at least some, because DH can't afford to support us completely on his own. Once she is born, and I am home with her we are going to revisit it and see what we want to do after the 6 month mark. I am hoping maybe I can find something part-time that can work with DH's schedule so one or the other of us can be with her, but who knows.

Sorry, that was a really long-winded answer! Thanks for asking though!


----------



## cathgibbs

If i were you then hun i would wait until 12/13dpo so that your LP is still kinda the same then. thats what im gonna do i think? mine is normally 14days so im not expecting her till either 21st or the 23rd...just in time for xmas....great!

I done an opk this am but it was kinda the same, not pos but not neg? the opk i did Saturday was proper neg but yesterdays it went back to almost pos so im not holding out much hope this cycle.

Ojhhhhh Amy thats poo that you dont get ML :-( I think working p/t would be better for you than going back f/t hun - i dont know the costs etc in the US but here in the UK childminging fees are stupidly high so i would have to go back p/t aswell. will you have a few saturdays off after shes born before going back to work? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck to both of you ladies in the waiting game... I remember, it is the longest two weeks ever!!! 

Cath, I will not work saturdays for at least the first month... to have time with her, to recover, and also because I am planning on breastfeeding and they don't recommend introducing pumping/the bottle right away. I am thinking I will start back Saturdays (right now they have said it is okay, but there is a possibility they won't have Saturday hours for me when the time comes) when she is about 4-6 weeks old. Childcare is also crazy expensive here, which is why we are going to see if I can do part-time or something.. so one of us can be with her as much as possible but we can still afford to live.


----------



## fletch_W

amy you are awesome! i cant believe you would be willing to work saturdays! 

and thank you for the good luck i feel like i need lots of it. 

my boobs are not sore like normal, usually they are sore when i push them together, you know my side boob? right from o but theyre not this cycle. theyre sore from the nips? thats got to be a good sign? xx


----------



## fletch_W

i wonder how shellie is doing? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX Amy they will have enough work for you, i think what your doing is a really good idea, atleast you will have some sort of income coming from your part. childcare is sooooo expensive. its a pain in the bum!!

Fletch thats excellent!! Nips are a really good sign of pregnancy!! When are you going to get more tests hun or will you just use the ICs?

My back is hurting again :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

:( hot water bottle? implant maybe?

im gonna keep using the ics until i get a decent line then ill try something else or just go to docs xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I often wonder about Shellie bless her, i wish she was on fb xxx

yep hot water bottle again lol, after that OPK yesterday hun i dont think iv got a chance this month, i just think my body is a bit screwed lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah keep using them for now hun, i think you will see a nice dark line by Thursday! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

noo! dont say that! you get a nice surprise on xmas eve when you get up for work :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so hun but either way ill be happy - no bfp means i can enjoy pate & vodka and a bfp means no hangovers and no wasted money on vodka lol xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Haha :) i think id miss my 3 bottles of wine on boxing day but id much rather a bfp. If i get one im not telling dh till christmas day :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what i was gonna do hun! do a digi when i got up and then wrap it up quickly in a plain box and then give it to him  awww that will be fab hun he will be so happy with that!!! excited!! xxx

P.s not if you get one..........Like i said give it until Thursday and you will have 2 blaring lines waiting for you! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

I hope so. And i hope you get one too :) 

I wonder if shellie has her bfp yet? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What was her name...Shellielabtech or Shellielabtek? you can search for people on here and see what forums they last posted in so ill have a browse.

Just done some research cause im incredibly busy at work....not.....double ovulation in one month and not within 24 hours could be a cause of hyper-ovulation which is caused by Clomid which can result in fraternal twins! Im glad we didnt dtd last night as i txt DF to tell him i think i may be O again and said that if we catch this eggs it might result in twins and his reply was not so positive ....it was more like 'f that im staying away from you tonight lol' hahaha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hello chatty ladies :wave: sorry I was Mia someone wanted a viewing I actually had to do some work ;) 

I will bore you all silly if I see these bloody northern lights, I'll be posting the pictures everywhere haha.

Amy your scan picture was do clear wow x

Fletch I've got a good feeling for you this cycle, keep poas I'm sure you'll get a line x

Cath that's poo that you have to work between Xmas and ny boo x


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD Post away i would love to see them, im so jealous :-( xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol cath thats funny! Whyd you tell him? ;-) 

Mrs d! I wondered where youd gone! 

Shellieteklab i think?


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh yes do post them!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha cause he panics bless him, i told him i had 2 days of pos opks last week and then that one yesterday and he was like 'what does that mean? Are you ok? does it mean anything bad??' i hate keeping stuff from him :-(

Apt dec 11th is the most popular nights babies are born?! to me thats the most daftest thing i have ever heared. 

She hasnt posted anything, she hasnt been on since October? xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lmao. Saying that theres 2 ppl wi birthdays on my fb. Out of 100+. Cant be true. 

October? Hope shes okay! :( 

Aw bless your df ! Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, utter crap!! How they come up with these things i dont know!! what do they do take a survey of all mothers expecting babies in September to tell them the date they ovulated!! bullcrap lol! 

i know and me? Maybe shes just having a few months off from TTC or she might have had her BFP and just wanted to enjoy it for a while before telling anyone? 

I know hes such a worrier but cause hes shown such an interest in getting pregnant this month i wanted to tell him.

Whats everyone having for food today?

My boss is staying till 5 today so i cant sneak off at 4.50 :-( NOT HAPPY! lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw your poor df, sounds like he was worried or scared of having twins haha. Twins would freak me out too, I think I'll stick to singles haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch what does your hubby think of having multiples?

Boo cath having to stay til 5 :(


----------



## cathgibbs

lol i know bless him! 

Yeah Fletch how would DF react? does he know about Clomid?

I know Mrsd and i have no motivation! I just want to get home and have food lol i have not stopped eating today xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Hed be shocked at first but hes a wahatever happens happens kinda guy. He doesnt know about clomid and we wouldnt bat an eyelid at it either. I would be over the moon with twins and he already knows that i want them one day :) he just rolls his eyes. 

Aw thats cute hes taking notice this month :) come on nicky boy plant mama some seeds! :) 

Mrs d id be scared at first but then i think id be rather excited. Lol how long do u have to wait after treatment to ttc? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Can't stop eating could be a symptom??

Either hubby or me or both have got Christmas drinks/ meals nearly every night this week and next. Just as well I'm not pg coz I'd never hide it in the run up to Christmas x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha nicky boy lol

Aw that's nice of hubby x

They say 6 months but I suppose that is being cautious so I think max 5 months


----------



## fletch_W

Yay!! :) aw i cant wait for all this wait to be over for you :) and youll fall first month no doubt. Youll be like rabbits hehe xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Fletch its great hes like that!! ahhhhh im so excited for you to test every day this week please :-D !!!!

Yep hes finally pulled his socks up lol so thats why i dont mind so much if it doesnt happen this cycle?

Oh no MrsD im always like this im a greedy biatch when it comes to food i eat non stop and its all crap which i should really stop cause its not good whilst ttc but my metabolism is too fast :-(

Oohhh you lucky thing!!! No cooking from you for a while then hun!!! FAB! you eating out tonight? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think you will catch first cycle too hun!!! I really really hope so, out of us all your the one who hasnt been able to ttc the longest and your the one who never ever moans about anythng, i have so much admiration for you hun. xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah we are at a gorgeous restaurant tonight, I'm looking forward to a good night with good food x

I'm glad df has pulled his socks up cath, you are bound to fall this month coz you won't be able to drink over Christmas and ny x

My hubby would have a fit if I told him I was on clomid, he's like me one at a time is fine haha

I'm looking toward to getting back to the madness of ttc, I'm obviously a glutten for punishment haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hun xx

It's you lot that keep me sane and help pass the time, I'll be back at it in no time xx


----------



## fletch_W

Me too mrs youre amazing! :) and to put up with us lot too! Lol. 

I feel well sick :( im in bed cos i cant get warm lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hun x

Fletch I'm convinced this is your bfp, you just have too many symptoms for it to be af. I really don't want to build you up for a fall but I'd be very surprised if this wasn't your month xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh have a lovely meal tonight MrsD you deserve it!!! 

im so excited for you to get back into the swing of things!! Not long now!

Fletch i agree with MRsD I dont wanna build your hopes up but you are getting a bfp missus!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope df is up for baby dancing tonight just in case it is another O xx


----------



## fletch_W

Im trying not to get my hopes up but 3 evaps all looking the same? Surely not evaps? Xx


----------



## fletch_W

Ooh cath get you best knicks out!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha best knicks??? Lucky knicks lol :winkwink: xx


----------



## fletch_W

Yes those too!! :) 

:rofl:


----------



## fletch_W

:xmas1::xmas3::xmas5::xmas7::xmas9::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas17::xmas19::xmas21::xmas23::xmas22::xmas20::xmas18::xmas16::xmas14::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas2:


----------



## Tawn

LOL you lot have been SERIOUSLY chatty on here tonight! I am always missing out on it, when it is on FB, I am on BnB, when it is on BnB I'm on FB! I am always showing up to the wrong party! :haha:

Fletch, I totally agree with the others, you have so many symptoms and I honestly feel like this is your BFP month! I really pray it is, hun! 

Cath, your work schedule this holiday sucks! OHHH and I was thinking you should go join that gym across the road, surely that will make this your BFP month because of sod's law!!!! lol

MrsD, there is going to be no such thing as too many pics of your cruise hun! So excited to see it all and really jealous too! Hope you have a lovely meal out tonight with your DH!

Amy, what a bummer about not getting maternity leave, but I am sure you and your DH will work it out! I don't think we ever realize that it is really quite impossible to prepare ahead of time (even though we try) but we will all muddle through when our rainbows come to find out what works for each of our families! And I agree, your 4d pic of Emily is gorgeous!

I was wondering about Shellie too! I hope she comes on here and updates us one day! Maybe she just needed a break from BnB?

AFM, we finally got our new car today! Keeping my fingers crossed that it is a reliable motor for us, because we cannot afford any more big spends right now! Totally had to wipe out my savings to get a new one (plus mot, plus tax, plus insurance re-adjustments etc) cause our insurance claim money hasn't come through yet and we will lose out a lot on the excess because they are saying the accident was DH's fault. BUT, we scraped it together to make it through, so here's hoping things settle down again financially after Christmas!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im hoping hes up for it lol if not itll happen next cycle, i know it will :D 

AWwwww Tawn thats not what you want just before xmas but its an essential isnt it :-( i had spending money on things lol do you like it? How you feeling? Yep i will most def be joining it. It opens end of december so im looking forward to that :D xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Oh my. Tawn im sorry for the insurance company being pants but glad yougot a new car! :) hope they pay out before christmas for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn what a bummer, sorry for the insurance decision but glad dh and ss are ok and I hope insurance money comes through in time for the January sales :winkwink: haha. What car did you get? xx


----------



## fletch_W

Enjoy your meal out mrs d. Were having spicy bean burgers and tater tots :) yummy!!,


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks fletch x
What are tater tots? Some sort of potatoes? x

I've just tried to get ready but I've put on so much weight with all the eating out recently I can't get any trousers to do up and they certainly won't be comfy after eating so I've gone with jeggins and a fat face chunky jumper and boots. I think more excercise is required ooops. Hubby just sat on the bed whilst I went through ALL my trousers and shook his head in disgust haha


----------



## fletch_W

lol the things are hubbys go through haha! aw it doesnt sound like you have put on much though so it will be easy to lose again :)

tater tots are an american thing i found them in my local freezer store. theyre like mini croquets. yummy :)


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies! I know, all that matters is that stepson and DH are ok! 

But of course (sod's law) it is REALLY tight right now because I have a massive credit card bill because my flight home to the states was almost £1000 and we bought a cot and cot mattress at as they were on sale and also put them on the card, so all that is due the 23rd as well! Plus all the Christmas gifts we've been buying, YIKES! Can't wait for the insurance money to come through, even if it is only half of what we paid for the car a year and a half ago.

We got a VW Bora, which made me laugh SO hard! In the States, we call that car a Jetta and it is THE car that 19 year old ditzy girls drive, that is kind of it's target market back home. So when Steve fell in love with it, I busted up laughing because it is so petite and cute, not manly at all :haha: He was absolutely smitten though, stroking it and such, so I let him choose it without complaint as he works so darn hard and he is the one driving it.


----------



## fletch_W

tawn those cars where i live are mostly driven by teenage boys haha! 'chavs' if you will. my mums neighbour has one. but i think theyre nice! xx


----------



## Tawn

Lol, Fletch that is amazing! The chav and bimbo car is what most attracted my VERY manly husband, who woulda thunk it? :winkwink:

What's everyone been up to this evening? I am trying to get some work done because I haven't been on the ball at all this week, but really can't be bothered! lol, being self-employed from home has its benefits but it sure is hard to get motivated!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol tawn i literally loled then haha bless dh!! 

Fletch that sounded yum we had steak....mmmmm

Iv just had the most weirdest shooting pains ....down there.....has anyone had that before???xxx


----------



## fletch_W

in your lulu or pelvis area? xx


----------



## Tawn

LULU? Hahahahahha, that made me giggle! I remember back when we had the conversation about "what we call our lady bits" but I never remembered you calling yours your Lulu Fletch! Does your DH call it that too?

Cath, I have had a weird shooting pain in the "poonany" (teehee) once in a blue moon, it is really strange and sharp and sudden and then goes and I'm left going "WTF was that!?" But i don't think i've found a pattern or time of cycle or anything that it has ever happened. Sorry that isn't very helpful


----------



## fletch_W

not just lulu. Lady Lulu hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol in my lady garden. Its hapened a few times tonight....its made her feel sore!

I lovevwhat we all call our bits haha tawn yours reminds me of ali g....poonany haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: :rofl: fletch


----------



## fletch_W

haha yes ali g! riiiide di poonarni! hes so funny! 

lol lord and lady of shipley ;)

do any of you watch snog marry avoid? what the actual?!


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Yup, DH got it from Ali G! Just became funny so we kept with it. We say it like that episode of Friends where Ross keeps saying "O-nag-iiiiii" if you know what I mean, so it makes us giggle. 

We also call bd "snu snu" from an episode of Futurama where they go to a planet occupied by Amazonian women who just want men for "snu snu" LOL. We are such grown ups!

Fletch, I watch it every now and again, but not religiously. Is there a good one on tonight or something?


----------



## fletch_W

it was the beauty pageant one where they pick 6 and the audience picks a winner. one girls dad called her tangerina karina and she loved it lol. 

im watching yesterdays dont tell the bride. im already crying lmao


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha my lady lulu we call fluff, I don't even know what started it but it just sort of stuck haha

I am absolutely stuffed. We just had a gorgeous meal at a lovely restaurant u had Thai fish cakes on a bed of crispy veg, then lamb on a bean something with a berry jus and then a to die for chocolate brownie then coffee and mince pies an I am absolutely stuffed so much so that I'd I lie down to go to sleep I am going to be sick. I'm just going to have to sit up for a while xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lots of chatting today, I had pages to catch up on!!

Fletch, I hope those evaps are not evaps... seems like a lot of them looking the same to not be a BFP!

AFM- hope you are doing well.. too tired/out of it to try and remember everyone's news of the day. 

I got my 3 hour glucose results back and all is well... I passed all 4 blood draws, I am sooo relieved!!! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd that sounds fab!! Did you manage to lie down to go to sleep??

Amy fab news about yoyr results hun!! Hope you managed to rest, sounded like you need it hun xxx

Fletch.....anymore tests i need to see them!! My brothers ex was on snog,marry or avoid.....shes VILE!!! 

My gums bled today but i think they normally bleed once after o xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy that's fantastic, I'm glad you passed :happydance: xx

Cath yup eventually but I can't remember the last time I felt so full xx


----------



## AmyB1978

I also want to see more Fletch tests!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too come on fletch get poas xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

:thumbup::haha::coffee::happydance::cloud9::shrug::blush::cry::baby::winkwink::wacko::kiss::growlmad::nope::hugs::sleep::dohh::angel::af::bfn::sex::test::bfp::witch::flow::spermy::dust::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::crib::iron::laundry::dishes::mail::shower::hangwashing::yellow::twingirls::twinboys::pink::blue::oneofeach::cake::wedding::oneofeach::oneofeach::twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::mail::mail::mamafy::holly::holly::holly::xmas6::xmas5::xmas3::xmas7::xmas8::xmas16::xmas13::xmas15::xmas22::xmas23:



Fletchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Tawn

cathgibbs said:


> :thumbup::haha::coffee::happydance::cloud9::shrug::blush::cry::baby::winkwink::wacko::kiss::growlmad::nope::hugs::sleep::dohh::angel::af::bfn::sex::test::bfp::witch::flow::spermy::dust::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::crib::iron::laundry::dishes::mail::shower::hangwashing::yellow::twingirls::twinboys::pink::blue::oneofeach::cake::wedding::oneofeach::oneofeach::twingirls::twingirls::twinboys::twinboys::mail::mail::mamafy::holly::holly::holly::xmas6::xmas5::xmas3::xmas7::xmas8::xmas16::xmas13::xmas15::xmas22::xmas23:
> 
> 
> 
> Fletchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!

Lmao Cath! I know! I came on here hoping for an update too!


----------



## cathgibbs

I dislike waiting, im so impatient!! good thing is im very busy at work today so time is going fast! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Bfn :( kill me now


----------



## cathgibbs

There is still time hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Im out for sure. Af cramps and cm are here :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

Oh well. Heres to a veeerrrryyyy meerryy christmas :) ;-) 

How you feeling? Any new symptoms xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun!!! just think of everything you can eat/drink/drink/drink lol over the xmas period and before you know it you will be Ov again - thats what im gonna do!

Not much tbh hun - bleeding gums this am and heartburn since Monday but i think i have these every cycle after ov oh and a lot of creamy CM xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

for the last 20 minutes have been having a kinda 'digging shooting pain' just below my belly button but the left a bit :-/ xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw fletch you still aren't out tawns tests were still neg on 12 dpo only on 13dpo was there a line xx


----------



## fletch_W

Hmm. Never had that? What dpo are you?

Im not testing from now on. If she isnt here by sunday ill re test. Sick of squinting lol. 

Yeah ill be able to have a few malibus at work over christmas and enjoy myself and i should o between christmas and new year xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath do you need a fart haha only kidding, I'm lovin the symptom spotting xx


----------



## fletch_W

Lol my mum says that! 'Are you sure you dont need a trump'. 

Well my lp is 12/13 so we shall see if she comes or not xx


----------



## MrsDuck

But if it is a bfp don't you want to see the progression? :)


----------



## fletch_W

I did but its breaking my heart with all the blank tests :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I totally understand :( xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fletch_W

:( enough about me. What you two up to tonight? And whats for tea? Im making chilli burgers xx


----------



## Tawn

Aww so sorry Hun. It is so hard, such an emotional roller coaster. :hugs: but you're def not out yet, if I hadn't had the other types of tests to verify I would've doubted/not seen my lines till much later. Fx'd the witch stays away!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol no farting!! Sun and Monday i was farting all day i always do after O lol! so emabarrasing!! 

well im either 5 or 6dpo hun, its stopped now but it was a really weird feeling, a feeling where you want to push the spot thats hurting for it to stop? 

Aww Fletch bless you :hugs: I really hope AF doesnt show and when you test you will see 2 beautiful lines!!

I think i mmaking fajitas! Oohh chilli burgers sound yum hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmmm chilli burgers, it's a girls get together tonight for pizza. I'm going to be the size of a house by Christmas ;) xx


----------



## AmyB1978

It's funny, I am just "waking up" (Though Emily and I have been up most of the night actually) and you ladies are talking about dinner! 

Cath, maybe you need to push on the spot so you can fart!!! :winkwink:

Fletch, sorry for the BFN and I totally get not testing anymore... with this one I didn't test at all until AF was already about a day late... I didn't think I could handle seeing a BFN. Remember though, you aren't out until the stupid witch actually shows.

MrsD- I doubt you will be the size of a house... you will be beautiful as ever!


----------



## fletch_W

thanks ladies. youre all so great. month in month out you have to put up with my depressed state when af is about to start. 

i got my bfp 3 days late in march but it didnt progress. :(

chilli burgers are sooo yummy! we got them im the meat hamper i got last month. we still have loads left. so im throwing some hashbrown waffles in the oven. quick tea :) 

ooh i fancy fajitas one night this week :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun that's what we are here for, you'll all be trying to keep me sane when I get back to ttc xxxx


----------



## fletch_W

im so excited for you to start ttc :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

mrsd that sounds like a good night hun!! dont worry about putting on weight thas what december is for hun......munching lol 

fletch anymore af symptoms??

been having shooting pains in my stomach all afternoon, was standing talking to a lady in work and the shooting pains made me bend over:-/ xxx


----------



## fletch_W

implantation?! :)

nope. just cramps alllll day. one minute its in my left like the pain i had that made me think ectpoc and then in the middle where i get af cramps. and my back hurts too. :( she is def on her way xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that's odd???

Fletch remember how similar af and pg symptoms are, I've still got everything crossed xx


----------



## fletch_W

thank you mrs d. yeah i know i just wish i could tell them apart :( the only thing thats keeping me a little on the fence is my boobs. :holly: they dont hurt like normal but like soo said theyre not reliable xx


----------



## cathgibbs

thats what im thinking fletch.

just remember your not out yet hun. iv got everything x its pg symptoms xxx


----------



## fletch_W

eek implantation!! :) let the poas begin!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

i may do one tonight...just for the fun of it. its the shooting pains.cm and heartburn thats getting me a teeny bit excited.....also a girl just got on the bus with twins........a sign??? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Poas at 5dpo! Yay cath is back haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha yay lets waste more money lmfao i do enjoy it tho ha xxx


----------



## fletch_W

haha :)


----------



## Tawn

YES! I love squinting at lines! 5dpo sounds like a perfect time to start POAS Cath! :)

Fletch, I know you are probably trying to protect yourself in case it is AF (I think we all do that at the end of the TWW), but I will keep the faith for you hun! You have had SO many amazing symptoms, I really am praying this is your month! 

MrsD, hope you enjoy your pizza/girls night tonight!!!!! I love how social you are! Makes me feel like a hermit in comparison! lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not normally this social but around Christmas time I'm lucky enough to get lots of invites :) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm just watching that one born what happened next where the baby survived being born at 23 weeks, she has to have oxygen while asleep and she has some hearing issues but otherwise she is fine it's amazing, she was under 2oz at birth x


----------



## Tawn

That is so crazy MrsD! I just read an article yesterday about a woman in Florida who lied to her doctors to say she was 23+6 (when she was really 21weeks something) to get them to intervene and save her baby. Baby survived and is (i think) the youngest recorded premie birth surviver! It wasn't until baby was out of the woods the woman admitted the truth (and had IVF implantation records to prove it).

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1021034/The-tiniest-survivor-How-miracle-baby-born-weeks-legal-abortion-limit-clung-life-odds.html


----------



## baileybubs

Omg!! Sorry to just jump in, I will catch up properly but that's amazing Tawn!!! Doesn't it make you think though how many other babies might survive if doctors didn't pay as much attention to this imaginary "viability" date?? Worrying really.


----------



## baileybubs

Amy - yay so glad that it all went well after all with those tests!! And Emily and Millie sound very similar! It's almost midnight here now and she's now decided its time to wake up and kick mummy as hard as she can, and she'll continue doing so all night lol!!

Fletch - I agree with what Tawn said, totally understand protecting yourself by convincing its AF but I am keeping the PMA for you too and think its all preggo symptoms!! Fxd Hun!!

Cath - that pain sounds good. I got a weird pain behind my belly button with my BFP! 

Tawn - how's Madison doing? Feeling much movement?

Mrs d - hope you enjoyed your pizza with the girls!!!

AFM - speaking of this "doctor-dictated" so-called viability date, I'm almost there!!! I know it doesn't mean that Millie will definately be ok no matter what (under no illusions there!) but at least I have almost reached that date where I know the doctors would have to do everything they can to save her should something terrible happen. 
It's weird to think that I have a friend who's son was born at 22 weeks, and he's a healthy 4 year old now, and my Millie is almost 24 weeks!! Scary!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I've taken on a "mommy" lifestyle... I get home from work and eat and such and am, most of the time, asleep on the couch for 2-3 hours pretty early in the night... then I wake up and am up and down all night. At least I am getting some decent sleep early on! If we lived closer Millie and Emily would have to meet and be baby friends! And YAY for almost being to Vday, I know that was a HUGE HUGE moment for me/us!!!

Fletch, keeping fingers crossed for you.

Cath, did you POAS?? Can't wait to start seeing the pics of your sticks! Good luck! You have good symptoms... and weird pains are definitely a good sign, I don't think I have ever had so many odd pains as I have had pregnant.. early on even!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant believe babies can survive being born so early, its fascinating what drs can do!! I have 2 friends who had prem babies I think they were both in the mid 20 weeks if you know what i mean and to see them now its amazing! 

Bailey its piece of mind knowing that the drs will help if you went early (not that you will, i think you will go over by 8 days!) how you feeling other than that?

Tawn How are you feeling these days? is DH and SS behaving lately lol!

I have just posted a pic on FB (on our group lol not on my FB) of my opks....they are getting positive as the week is going on?!

MrsD i would love a social life like yours......mine is shite! where are you going tonight? did you enjoy pizza night?

Fletch, has she come yet? have you tested? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I can't believe v-day is tomorrow !!! What an amazing milestone, so happy for you!!! It is pretty unbelievable that our babies could survive right about now! But hopefully they will be staying put until right before or on their de dates!

Amy, I missed your update I think about gd, so happy for you! Sorry Emily is making you lose sleep, though. 

Cath, I saw your opks on fb!!! Seriously cannot wait for a few more days to pass to see your bfp!!! Eeek!!

Thanks for asking about Madison girls, tbh today has been a really emotional day for me. She has been SO consistent with her schedule of movement and kicks (like clockwork tbh) and yesterday she was really quiet and today she has been quiet too and I am trying not to worry but it s hard not to. I called my midwife (for the 1st time) an she said they won't worry about movement until 24 weeks and I feel like that is just because that is viability day or whatever. I think it is just my first taste of a mothers worry but I hate it!!! Doesn't help I am hormonal, do cry much easier than I used to lol

Anyway, I am so sorry for that whinge, it is just really intense to realize how much I love her already and worry that something will happen to her!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn have you got a doppler you could use just for reassurance? bless you, i think we would all be the same, dont apologise hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah I used my Doppler for the first time in over a week yesterday because of it (hadn't been needing it because I felt her so much) and I found her heartbeat fine. That is the problem, I know it is pretty irrational and that probability is that everything is fine but I feel crazy because that isn't stopping me worrying :haha:

Anywho!!!! How's work today hun? Any more tww symptoms?!??


----------



## cathgibbs

its bound to be worrying hun!! i would be the same but aslong as you found the heartbeat, maybe she was just having a lazy couple of days and cant be bothered to do somersaults, you wait tonight she will be bouncing around like she normally does!! 

Work is shite per usual lol....ummmmmm urinating a lot (i think thats more psychological though!) twinges and backache, thats it really! I done a hpt earlier but i think its evap as im queen of evaps lol. post the link at the bottom now.

Hows work? Motivated to do anything? its so cold out!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=78922


----------



## Tawn

OOHH MAN Cath! I can totally see what you are talking about! But I honestly can't tell if it has any color, so not sure! But it is exciting nonetheless because you are still so early and it could be the start of something!

I feel you on work being a pain right now! I am usually such a motivated person, and I just can't be assed to do anything lately! LOL. I think winter is making me want to hibernate! Cocoa and movies sounds like a much better alternative, but I am trying to force myself to get it done. I don't have a TON left on my to-do list right now though, so hopefully a pretty easy day.

So have you and the DF been getting on better now that the stress of planning the party is over? I bet that is what was causing the tension, I think it happens to most people! I love how on board he is for TTC now, though! I think that is so cute!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know and cause i have Evaps every month i wont let myself get excited till/if i get a blazing hpt....well not blazing but a very noticeable line lol!!

It sucks dont it hun! i bet its bittersweet being your own boss! just think if you can get it all done and most of tomorrows work then you can start your weekend early!!  !!

We get on sooooo much better its lovely and i think the fact that hes on board more makes it even nicer!! i txt him earlier saying my heartburn has gone ( i had heartburn for 3 days ) and a sad face and he txt back saying dont worry, we will get a test tonight when we go shopping and you can test (bless him he has NO idea about my addiction to POAS lol) i told him ill do the test on the weekend. I really want a bfp this month as i was gonna wrap it up in a huge box and give him a early xmas present but i know this time he wants to be there when i test as he wasnt with the last 2 so i think he may be a bit gutted if i do it behind his back. i want to keep using my ics to see if i am actually preg then ill just say hhmmmmm love i think i am pregnant lets do that test  just so he doesnt get dissapointed! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awwww that is so sweet! Not only that he wants to be there (and pick you up a test tonight! Melt my heart!) but that you are planning on sharing it with him (even if he doesn't know you are POAS every day already!) LOL. But seriously hun, I REALLY hope you get your BFP this month! Do you know if your doctor will put you forward for an early scan to rule out ectopic? He should do, there is an NHS guideline page that says they take it very seriously and "usually" give early scans, just FYI.

I didn't let DH know until I had a line he could see, because he doesn't do squinters, he has the magic movie concept of two dark lines straight away and doesn't understand it is faint just because I was testing SO early! haha

PS: I just had lunch and now Madison is kicking like crazy. GOOD GIRL! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i know when he txt me that i was like 'Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!' hes never ever like that!! yeah they will hun, they told me after my LAP that as soon as i get pregnant to self refer myself for a scan at 6 weeks - ill be 6 weeks on nye so i imagine they will do it after NYD. 

Hahaha yeah i think DF is like that, the ectopic i was showing him tests for days and he was like 'nahhhhh cant see it, are you sure you can?!' ggrrrrrrrrrr men have NO IDEA what us women get up too lol!

See i told you! she was just having a lazy day and wanted to worry you bless her! she must like her food!! are you showing much hun? xxx


----------



## Tawn

SO SWEET! And I am glad that you get to self-refer. Makes it all so much easier! No hassle of GPs not knowing that that is standard procedure and all that jazz. 

I know! It is so funny how we have to keep it all a bit mysterious for them so as to not freak them out, even when they are completely on board with TTC! :haha: I made some joke to my DH about not looking forward to the day that I won't be able to completely hold my wee when sneezing and he looked horrified and asked if that was a real thing! LOL I was like, ummmm there will be a 6-8 lb human sitting on my bladder, it is very common! He didn't seem impressed :haha: Ohhhh the glamor of TTC and pregnancy! 

As far as my bump, I am not a skinny minny by any means (whenever you talk about your metabolism and how much you eat, I curse the heavens and my genetics! LOL), but my tummy is finally getting hard and rounding out now (about time!) so I feel like I am finally looking preggo now. Which is good because my baby shower is super early (due to the fact it's the only time I will be back before baby is born) in just about 3 weeks! I can't believe I am flying 2 weeks from today!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha lets just hope and pray you dont have a sneezing fit in in bed hahaha!! Poor DH wont know what to do! He would think your waters have gone lol! 

Lol sorry Tawn, im like a rubbish bin honestly !! YAY!!! Will you upload a pic to the FB group?? you excited to go back home? I think iv asked you this before but is DH and SS going with you? 

xxx


----------



## Tawn

No, unfortunately there was no way we can afford to take all 3 of us (flights wer e £1000 each!!!), which is really disappointing as I would love to have them there and they really want to come! So a bit bittersweet, but we will just have to make Christmas EXTRA special!

But we had to arrange it this way (after Christmas) because DH's work shuts down for 2 weeks at Christmas, so he is able to stay here and watch stepson without using much holiday as we desperately need it for after the baby is born. We only really have his parents here as far as family goes and they have never babysat stepson (weird dynamic :( ) and the really strange thing is, if we'd been having a boy I don't think they would have been very involved. But seeing as this is their first (and probably only) granddaughter after 5 boys they are all of a sudden very excited.

I know that is a good thing because they will want to be involved with the baby, but it makes me feel yucky inside how they treat stepson as a second class grandchild compared to their others (who they adore and see all the time) and all of a sudden are only excited for the baby because she is a girl! I know I should just take the help if they offer it, but it does bend my nose out of joint a bit!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I can't wait to see more sticks! I think this might be it for you!!!

Tawn, sorry Madison gave you a scare... Emily definitely goes through phases of being less active and more active.. it worries me too!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh i bet hun!! its not cheap plus it will be spending money aswell!! Like you said you need DH to keep his holidays for when Madison is born. im sure you will have a fab xmas, last xmas just the 3 of you! Next year it will be 4 EEEKKKKK!!

I cant believe DH parents act like that towards SS, has he picked up on it? Or has he not realised?? I would be feeling the exact same. not very fair on SS is it, poor thing :-(

Thank you Amy i hope so to. tbh this whole ttc gets you down after you have been trying for 14 months :-/ FX now!! 

How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!!

Amy - aw that would be so awesome if Millie and Emily could meet and be friends lol, maybe all of us ladies on here will have to get all our rainbows chatting to each other online too (when they are older of course!!) and one day we will all meet!!

Cath - lol, 8 days over, very specific lol. I reckon she'll be 3-4 days early, just coz a) I was 3 days early and I was my mums first, and b) that would mean she will be born on April Fools Day which also happens to be Easter Monday next year lol!!
Your DF is so cute getting so involved! My DF tried to be involved but besides the obvious he wasnt as into it. In fact when I got my BFP I ran into the bedroom and waved it in his face and he was still half asleep and barely responded lol!! 

Tawn - Millie scares me a lot when she goes all quiet, she did it this morning actually before I went to my MW appt, I hadnt felt her at all and then couldnt find her with the Doppler at first either!! I was nearly late for my appointment coz I was trying to find it! Turns out she was just sleeping. And yep this is the beginning of mothers worry for us lol!!

Hows everyone else doing?

AFM - apparently I may have an infection, they are running some tests but my urine had extra proteins and lucocytes in it (??) which at its worst could mean kidney problemss eeek!! But its more likely just to be a UTI.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ladies :hugs: 

Tawn sorry Madison gave you a fright but I'm glad all is Ok xx

Bailey sorry you seem to have a uti xx

Amy I'm glad all is we with you and Emily xx

Fletch, cath and thurl I've still got everything crossed for your bfps this cycle xxx

Cupcake I'm hoping for a Christmas conception for you xx

Afm it seemed like a good idea to walk home from the christmas drinks do we've been to tonight but half way home I was dying for a pee and had to climb into a field but after pulling my pants and tights down I stumbled and ended up on my bare arse in the field oooops


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d so funny!!! What a picture! You seem to be out all the time at the mo, I'd be knackered!!!

Tawn and bailey, that must be really scary not feeling them move for a bit, thank goodness for dopplers!

Cath any testing yet today (I think I know the answer already!)

Sorry I've not been in here much, I've been struggling to keep up on FB to! Been so busy at work and as it seems I'm stuck there for at the very least another 9 months been trying to get my head down and pull my socks up a bit! 

I'm so bored waiting to ovulate although I don't think this will be my month, having to 'try' is just so stressful and I don't think hubs is that into it and tbh my sex drives taken a bit if a nose dive since my last mc so weeknight sexy times is the last thing I'm up for :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, sorry for the possible UTI, I hope that is all it is though and that they can get you on some antibiotics soon! 

Cath and Fletch, anymore symptoms??

Cupcake, hi there! Sorry work is so busy at the moment and that you are stuck there for awhile longer. 

MrsD, I am picturing you on your walk home...:haha: Too funny!!!

Dani- saw the scan on FB, so over the moon happy for you and your family!!

AFM- are you ready for Christmas? Excited? We are decorated (though we don't have a tree (We will have to change that next year for Miss Emily) and I have everything purchased, just not wrapped. Somehow, this year, I can't quite grasp the fact that it is actually Christmas. It's been, up until really lately, very unseasonably warm so I am not sure if that is why?!


----------



## cupcake1981

No tree Amy?! Whereabouts are you in the us? What's the temps there this time of year?

I have all my presents bought but need to wrap, hubs is taking me shopping on Sunday to chose my pressies as there's nothing i really want (well other than a baby!) so am being awkward!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I can't wait for to test! A scan on NYE would be amazing! :)

Tawn: How exciting that you are showing! And yay for baby shower.

Bailey: I hope you don't have an infection. :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, no tree. We will do an artificial one and just never really had room in our apartment for one. Now that we are in the house we have more room for one (though still not a ton the way it is laid out) but we just haven't gotten one and decided to wait until next year. We do have a strand of lights and some decorations though. 

We live in Austin, Texas... our temps this year have been staying up in the low 80s (Fahrenheit.) It doesn't often get COLD here but 80's is warm, even for us!!! I think it is normally more in the 50/60s this time of year. We've had a couple of cold days lately but it is warming up again now to be back in the 70's.... crazy! I am from the Northeast of the US and it was much colder where I used to live!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies, thankfully a night in tonight yay I'm looking forward to a nice quiet one. My feet are covered in blisters, after our walk home in heels :dohh: 

Our Christmas decs are up and most presents are bought and wrapped. Amy the tree is my favourite part of the decorations how can you not have one haha? 

Cupcake sorry to hear you have to stick at your job for a while longer :( xx

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD :rofl: i literally loled hearing what you did last night hahahahaaaaaaaaa!! how long was the walk home??

How is everyone? Iv only had a quick scan through as iv got a thousand things to do this am but i fancied coming on here for a few minutes!!

No testing yet, i woke up late and feel like absolute crap. shooting pains in boobs and achy hips and thats it.

Whats your plans for this weekend ladies xccc


----------



## cathgibbs

BFN - xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry about the bfn cath but keep poas it's still early and your symptoms are great xx

I don't know what we were thinking, it took well over an hour to walk home.....in bloody heels :(


----------



## cathgibbs

were you cold?!?! I hope you got nice flat shoes on today!!! Bless you! were you drunk??

Thanks hun, ill still keep testing you know me lol1! keep having ovary type pains but more towards my hips? 

A secretary just came into work steaming drunk!! :-O


----------



## Poppy84

Awww cath its still super early though!!!!
I was testing every day and only got a very faint bfp 9dpo


----------



## MrsDuck

No we weren't cold but yes must have been drunk to consider walking home. Flat shoes on today but my blistered toes are still killing haha 

There will be a lot of drunk people in work today from that party last night, I feel fine but some of the others in the office look like shit haha

This mornings bfn was it with fmu? xx


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness mrsd!!!!! What an amazing image, made me literally laugh out loud!! Hope you're not hurting too much this morning!!

Cath, sorry for the bfn but as you know still super early hun!! Give it a few more days and that second line will be blaring!!!

Cupcake, so sorry you are stuck at your job. Is there a reason why you can't quit yet? :hugs:

Amy, no Christmas tree? I couldn't do it! And I can't believ how warm it is in Texas, must be kind of strange!! 

Bailey, sorry Millie was being quiet with you yesterday too!!! What naughty girls, scaring their mummies!!! And hugs on the infection, hopefully just a a uti and fixed up with antibiotics easy peasy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies, thought I'd quickly pop on before I go to work. 

Amy - no tree?! That's the best part lol!! I love my Xmas tree, it's a fake one but its tall and thin so as not to take up too much room. I've got almost all my pressies and got them wrapped now. Just waiting for a couple to be delivered now. All I need really is the last bits of fresh food woohoo!! And I've just found out that df has got Boxing Day off with me yay!!!!

Tawn - how's Madison today? More movement I hope naughty girl lol!! 

Cath - sorry for bfn hun, was it FMU? Don't lose faith though!!

Mrs d - ouch hope your feet are ok!!! Hope you didn't hurt yourself too much!

Cupcake - aw I don't blame you for not wanting the dress of ttc and weeknight bding. Maybe ntnp is the way to go for you for a bit, take the stress away and just relax a bit after everything you've been through! They say sometimes that's when it will happen unexpectedly. And why can't you look for another job?

Dani - yay on 11 weeks and both twins looking amazing!! And for announcing on fb, feels so good to finally be able to tell people doesn't it??

Fletch - have you POAS this morning? Or waiting for Sunday? 

Everyone else hope you are all well today and looking forward to the weekend!

AFM - it's V day!!!! Yay! Can't believe I've made it this far! And strange to think I'm almost 6 months pregnant now!! Need to remind myself of that when I'm at work sometimes I think!
Oh and this morning, woke up and rolled onto my back for a minute coz my hips were killing, and coz I was lay flat I could feel Millie's head actually protruding from my belly and could see it!!! I woke df up and put his hand on my belly and said "can you feel that? That's your daughters head!!" It was amazing and surreal at the same time!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How are Millie and Madison today? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d :hi: Millie is a lot more active today now too. Clearly she has moved round too!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic bailey happy v day xx
I'm pleased df has got boxing day off with you, your last Christmas just the 2 of you xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know! I'm really glad! Over the moon actually coz his family are up Boxing Day too and it means I won't end up going seeing them without him.


----------



## Poppy84

Congratulations on v day bailey x


----------



## MrsDuck

Just looking at your ticker poppy only 26 days to go wow I can't believe how quickly this year has gone xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i was just spotted Poppys ticker aswell!!! cant believe how quick its gone!!

Bailey yay for V day and yay for DF having boxing day off woohoooo!! Be a lovely last xmas just the 2 of you! 

Tawn, hows things today? I hope Madison is moving for you!!

Mrs D I also noticed your ticker, 1month 1 week!!! YAY!!! Wont be long until it will be 3weeks then 2 then 1 then 0!! xxx

It wasnt fmu as i slept late but it was urine which i held in for a good 5 hours! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It should come around quickly now with Christmas ny etc, lots to keep me entertained yay xx

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? Thankfully I'm just having a quiet one xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!

Poppy - I can't believe it's just over 3 weeks for you now!!! Are you prepared for the birth? How exciting!!! Our first lucky thread baby!!!

Cath - ahhh so it MIGHT have been a BFP with FMU. You never know!! Got everything crossed for you!! 

Mrs d - how's work going today?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and yay on nearly time for your trip to northern lights mrs d then your treatment!!!

I'm doing nothing tomorrow mrs d and most of Sunday, just working 5-9 on Sunday night. Nice and chilled weekend after a busy week for me!


----------



## Poppy84

Does anyone know if tooth fairy had her baby? 

We r just about prepared. Few more items to go in hospital bag (suitcase haha)

Mrs d- not long for u now and the next few weeks should go quick with so much happening


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Bailey :hugs: 

MrsD i bet your glad to have a weekend free hun!! youve got a better social life than anyone i know lol im so jealous!

We are doing nothing, i got a works meal/party tonight but i wont be staying, my chest is starting to hurt so i dont want it to get worse. tomorrow DF is at work so im gonna make yule log and Sunday we are doing naff all lol i bought loads of munch in Asda last night so im gonna be a fat pig all weekend and eat everything!!

Ladies a Q for you all, in the 2WW would any of you eat pate? i LOVE LOVE LOVE Pate and bought some last night and a huge breadstick and i want it :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - yes I would eat pâté in 2ww, I probably did too coz I love it. Use the same motto as drink til it's pink Hun. 

Poppy - I've just looked on tooth fairys profile and strange you should ask coz she posted that her waters broke this morning!!!! Good luck tooth fairy!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm lovin all the chill out weekends we are having before the madness of Christmas x

Cath I'm with bailey I'd eat it but maybe that's just me? x

Oooh toothfairy good luck x


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think i remember toothfairy?! but good luck anyway!!! Woohoo!

Oh good i love Pate!! I think i may have a few too many cocktails tonight too as it may be my last time! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy v day bailey!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Ooo good luck toothfairy


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck tooth fairy!!!

Bailey... Happy Vday to you, Happy Vday to you, Happy Vday dear Millie and Bailey, Happy Vday to you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh YAY toothfairy! I was just looking at her profile yesterday and she was a week or so overdue and waiting for her bubba to make his move! Glad her waters finally broke!

Bailey, how could I have forgotten!? Happy V day!!!! So exciting!

MrsD, so glad you are getting a quiet weekend! I get exhausted just READING about all of your outings! lol

Poppy, finish that hospital bag missy! Engleburt could technically be here ANY DAY! Only a few more days till full term, right?

Cath, sorry you are feeling unwell! I can't advise you on the pate, I absolutely HATE it! I can't even stand the smell, it reminds me of cat food! And DH eats it all the time and I usually end up gagging and having to leave the room :haha:

Amy, how did you sleep last night hun? Emily give you a break and let you rest finally?

AFM, Madison has been more active today, so YAY! Not up to her usual but close enough that I am not worried. I think she might be having a growth spurt because I have been STARVING the last couple of days (planning my next meal like 30mins after eating! EEK! Not good!) But last night I had the most movement I have ever had out of her, I was lying in bed with DH watching Family Guy and it was like she was dancing! Lots of continual kicks and summersaults that were pretty amazing to feel they were so strong! :cloud9:

OH, and the first baby clothes thing I have bought her showed up today! Look what I got off ebay for less than £2! It's handmade and I just love it! https://i1037.photobucket.com/albums/a455/tatrask/Picture12.png?t=1355495676


----------



## AmyB1978

I slept decently last night, not great, but better than some nights... thanks for asking. Emily has been quieter then usual lately... still feeling her move but not having her manic outbursts she was sometimes having so I definitely can't blame her for being awake... more just being uncomfortable. 

Glad Madison is moving more for you and I LOVE her new hat!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn im glad Madison is back to her usual self and that hat is fab hun!! DF Gran knits all stuff like that and i love it!! How you cannot love Pate!!!? im obsessed with it!! yummm yummm yummmm 

Amy im glad you managed a decent nights sleep hun :hugs: it must be horrible being so uncomfortable xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn that hat is lovely xx

Amy I'm glad you had a better nights sleep xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn LOVE that hat!!!

Cath I also LOVE Pate! I have some in the fridge I can't eat, I should just bin it! I rem after Fin eating it every lunch haha!


----------



## Dani Rose

CATH that is a FAT PINK LINE!!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks ladies RE scan, I was so convinced something would be wrong, and can you believe I got the sono that had to give me the bad news in March, she went to my school and this was a private clinic, she works both. Was lovely for her to do it and it be happier times :) I went in first to be sure ok then the kids came in, the twins were doing the same things at the same time it was so surreal and funny! One (lies in the middle) was totally squashing the one that lies on the right, bless him getting all sat on! 

Anyway all was great! NT is Tuesday and twin consultant.

We announced and everyone but MIL was happy, she is a witch I am telling you. Far too much to write here but she is just someone who always spoils happy times, I can't stand it any longer, DH has almost been in tears all day. :(


----------



## Tawn

Ohhhhh dani so sorry to hear mil is raining on your parade. :( why is she being so awful?!?? 

And I am so happy your night was amazing seeing the twins and telling your loved ones, I was smiling so big for you last night!!!


----------



## fletch_W

aw dani your poor dh :( tell her to sling her hook. 

sorry i just jumped on. off back to catch up xx


----------



## fletch_W

AmyB1978 said:


> Bailey, sorry for the possible UTI, I hope that is all it is though and that they can get you on some antibiotics soon!
> 
> Cath and Fletch, anymore symptoms??
> 
> Cupcake, hi there! Sorry work is so busy at the moment and that you are stuck there for awhile longer.
> 
> MrsD, I am picturing you on your walk home...:haha: Too funny!!!
> 
> Dani- saw the scan on FB, so over the moon happy for you and your family!!
> 
> AFM- are you ready for Christmas? Excited? We are decorated (though we don't have a tree (We will have to change that next year for Miss Emily) and I have everything purchased, just not wrapped. Somehow, this year, I can't quite grasp the fact that it is actually Christmas. It's been, up until really lately, very unseasonably warm so I am not sure if that is why?!

hey amy, i updated on fb my af came today :( but im happy to have a boozy christmas :)


cathgibbs said:


> BFN - xxx

sorry cath :( hopefully by 9dpo youll have 2 beauty line :)

mrs d 1 month and 1 week!! time is flying!!

tawn so excited that you fly home soon!! and that you are looking more pregnant!! and that hat is cayuuuute!!

aww how exciting for toothfairy! i hope he comes soon!! 

sorry if i missed anyone. love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch, sorry AF came. Here's to a boozy Christmas!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Fletch sorry the witch showed her face, u enjoy some festive drinks and get ready for a jan BFP. Xxx

Tawn I love tht little hat it's so cute, glad Madison is back to her active self..xx

Cath hoping its still early for u Hun, I never got a shadow on a ic till 10dpo...xx

Dani I'm so so happy ur scan went well, sorry ur mil is a bitch... Oh and I love pâté and soft cheeses. Xx

Mrs d are you getting in the Christmas mood yet? After Xmas and Nyear it will fly by till ur op..x

Bailey hope u and ur girl are doing well Hun...x

Poppy it's getting so close, I bet u can't wait I'm excited to see wot ur having...x

Cupcake and Amy I hope u girls are good and all set for Xmas...xx

Yeah for tooth fairy being in labour :) 

Well tht was a long update lol been busy this wk starting at 12 today so think I'm going to hav a bubble bath before work,oh and hubby's done his back in so he now only has 1 day to work before Xmas cos he's off sick I'm so jealous wish I was off I've got too many ladies wanting nice hair for Xmas. Xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: No way for a BFN! I just feel like this month is it for you. :hugs:

Fletch: I'm sorry hun the ugly :witch: showed up! :hugs:

Duck: Won't be long for Northern Lights! Eeeek so exciting!

Poppy: So exciting! I can't wait to know what your yellow bundle is... And to hear your birth story.

Tawn: Love Madisons hat... So lovely.

I'm wondering if Toothfairy had her baby as well. I know Marlee1980 had hers, read about it in the 3rd trimester threads the other day. 

What is Boxing day? Is that December 26? Thats my DH's birthday, so I'm curious. It's not celebrated here so much. But, I've seen it on the calendar.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, take it easy when you can... your job can't be easy at this point in the pregnancy! 

Leinz, hope you are doing well!!

I'd also love to know what boxing day is!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fletch sorry the witch came, here's to a boozey Christmas and new year :wine: x

Cheryl sorry to hear dh has done his back in, don't you overdo things as I'm sure you are really busy at work let alone doing all the chores too xx

Tawn, Amy, leinz, bailey, poppy I hope mummas and bubbas are all doing well xx

Cupcake have you started your opks yet? x

Cath show us those lines x

I hope everyone else is good, have a lovely weekend everyone xx

Oh and leinz yes boxing day is 26th dec x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Leinzlove - yeah Boxing Day is December 26th, it's like Black Friday over there coz it's all the sales and stuff and its usually the day we see extended family and stuff. For some reason (where I am from) people tend to have buffets and family round on Boxing Day lol! 

Tawn - awwww I love the hat you got for Madison!!

Cheryl - aw bless your hubby but I'd be well jel too if my df was off (even if he was sick!). Hope he's ok though. How's Leo/Harrison?

Cath - still waaaay early for bfp, keep the faith Hun!! And keep eating pâté!

Dani - sorry MIL is being a cowbag!! Don't let it get to you though, you just know she will dote on those twins once they arrive. 

Fletch - booooo to the witch!!! So sorry she got you, but make sure you have a lovely boozy Christmas with your dh coz this will be the last one just the two of you!! 

Amy - aw bless Emily keeping you awake, Millie isn't strong enough to keep me awake, but my hip ache is getting ridiculous!! My friend bought me a body pillow (which I did try to tell her that I didn't want one, I wanted a U shape one or a memory foam mattress topper but was her she didn't listen). Anyway, I used it last night and its just so big that its useless!! Don't know whether to tell her it worked or not so as not to upset her lol!! 

Mrs d - how are you enjoying your relaxing day so far? I actually intend on staying in my pjs all day haha!!

Poppy - loved your pic on fb, such a lovely bump Hun!! Can't believe how close it is to Engelburts arrival!!! By the way, do you have any actual names chosen lol?!

Cupcake - have you decided if you are gonna do opks this month? What cd are you now? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone!! What's everyone up to today?

I'm doing nothing today, just relaxing. Not even gonna tidy up, I'm just spending a whole day doing nothing coz I am sick of saying I will relax and then not sitting still!! Maybe if I do nothing today my hips might hurt less tonight!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Bailey! Can you believe DH was born on boxing day? And I didn't even know what it was. Haha! I call it resting up from exhausting Christmas day. We usually don't do anything... I've actually chosen a day in August that we do something for his birthday. It's been that way for 7 years now. Everyone else celebrates his birthday on boxing day...


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leinzlove yeah Boxing Day is 26th Hun... How u keeping?xx

Hey Amy yeah I'm getting tired now. X

Aw mrs d hope u hav a nice weekend...xx

Bailey u rest up I wish I cud today, my boys doing fine nice big kicks lol. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm fine here, also. So happy your baby is doing fine with nice big kicks. Less kicks for me now, mostly what I call ocean wavy movements.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm loving my relaxing day thanks bailey I'm still in bed but dh is winging at me to get up so I suppose I should get in the shower now x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw tell him to go away mrs d lol!!

Leinzlove - aw bless Zoela and her wavy movements lol!

Cheryl - yay for big kicks!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning all

Bailey we have cold meat, mash and pickles for Boxing Day lunch, then buffet in the evening!! Defo prefer Boxing Day food to Xmas day!

Mrs d enjoy your lay in!

What's everyone up to today? im getting my hair cut in a bit, then gotta marzipan my Xmas cakes and wrap some presents as I have so many to do and I've not even started yet. Hubs is terrible at wrapping and I'm an anal Virgo about it so he can't help!

Think I probably will do OPKs, guess I should prob think about starting them tomo in that case?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake enjoy your festive day of wrapping and marzipaning and I love going to the hairdressers, what are you having done? Glad you have decided to do opks as I do like a good eye squint ;) xx

Boxing day is the same again for us minus the gifts xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I'm a POAS addict so there's no way in reality that I'm gonna miss out the opportunity to do so.

Think I'm getting a graduated bob again, I usually decide when I'm shampooed and in the chair!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same with the wrapping cupcake - df isn't allowed lol! And I put ribbons and bows on too. But I get stressed after doing so many!! So glad I've done them all now lol! I love marzipan too I'd be eating it all of I were making Xmas cake lol!!

Mrs d - do you have turkey dinner again on Boxing Day?


----------



## Leinzlove

Cupcake: Yay for OPK time! This month is the one! :wohoo: Yay for haircut. Happy wrapping! 

No plans here today. But, I really should get off the PC. I've only been on here for about 5 hours. BNB is so addictive. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm well jel of you going to the hairdressers, I haven't been for ages. In fact I haven't been since before I got pregnant coz I've been growing it out!


----------



## cupcake1981

I've not been since b4 holiday in mid September. God I remember my hairdresser asking me if we were gonna start a family and I just blurted out about the mc, I've got to 9 weeks preg and am 6 weeks on from that mc, it's been that long!!

I love marzipan too bailey I'm tempted to just put that on and not bother with the icing!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm yeah I would do that too, love marzipan so much!! My niece ate a whole icing rose off a cake the other week, talk about hyper!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yuck I hate marzipan :sick: it's a marmite thing love/hate x

Yup turkey dinner again boxing day x


----------



## baileybubs

I couldnt do Turkey dinner again on boxing day mrs d, lol. Buffet food all the way for me! Love buffet food, pork pies, sausage rolls, good old vol au vents lol!! So very British I think, and the obligatory turkey sandwiches of course!

Yeah I think marzipan is like marmite. I love almonds, and bakewells and most of all Amaretto so I looooove marzipan. Instead of my Christmas drink or two of Amaretto this year I'm just gonna smell some of my mums and eat lots of marzipan haha!!


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone today lol!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm here


----------



## baileybubs

Hi poppy! How are you coping with all this time of work? I'm only off for today and I'm bored on my own lol!


----------



## Poppy84

Haha I love having nothing to do. I got up at mid day today and I've got nothing done!


----------



## MrsDuck

We do a turkey lunch and then leftover meat in sandwiches, pickles, cheeses etc in the evening as we play games, watch tv etc both days, there are 11 of us for lunch then 3 others at least join us after lunch so it's quite a big get together xx

I'm really looking forward to my time off work in quarantine as I can do lots of housey work or decorating and nobody can come around and interfere (I'll probably be bored sick after a couple of days) I also plan on getting fit and going on long walks or runs on the beach x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poppy you deserve to relax, put your feet up and do nothing for the last few weeks xxx


----------



## baileybubs

How long do you have to have off work again mrs d? Aww your Boxing Day sounds great! We will probably have BIL and SIL at ours Boxing Day night so I'm actually really glad we haven't started decorating the spare room into the nursery yet. I'm really looking forward to Christmas yay!

Aw poppy I don't blame you for getting up late and doing nothing, I will be doing exactly the same when I get to your stage! Really I can't wait to go on mat leave but I think I may go a little crazy! I will be on bnb all day lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't really know bailey everyone loses radiation at different rates and coz I need to mix with people I don't know for work I have to be careful that nobody I come into contact with is pregnant. For a normal office worker it's about a week in hospital then a minimum of 2 weeks off work but it's until your radiation levels are down to a safe level xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well I hope it's not too long for you mrs d!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrs. D: I hope its not to long for you either. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok today. 

Leinzlove - hope Zoela is doing well! Not long to go now!!

Fletch - hope the witch is treating you ok xxxx

Cupcake - did you POAS?

Mrs d - are you still relaxing this weekend? 

Dani - how was the night out? Did anyone comment on your bump?

Cheryl - how's your little boy? Lots of movement I hope!!

Tawn - how's Madison doing? Is she being good for mummy and not scaring you? 

Cath - how did you enjoy your evening in last night? 

Amy - is Emily being a good girl too? And how is Brady getting along with his new family?

Thurl - any signs of the witch or a possible BFP Hun? Fingers crossed for you!

Poppy - how's engelbert today? 

I hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have I'm sorry and hope you are ok!!

AFM - I've had a terrible night! I started getting really bad cramps at about midnight. At first I thought it must just be Braxton hicks but the pain got worse. And it went round my back too, it was all round the front of my bump and went in a wave round the back. Also my womb was tightening (again thinking Braxton hicks) and then relaxing again, and tightening again. So I googled (like you do) and apparently if you get more than 4 Braxton hicks in 10 mins then you should call the midwife. Well I was getting these tightening a every 45 seconds or so! After a whole they calmed down and I went to sleep but I did wake up again a couple of times in pain. This morning it's not happening but I ache from where the pain has been. So I called the midwife and she's said to rest and drink lots of water, and to go to my gp or the maternity day unit tomorrow to get checked out, because if I do have a water infection it could trigger pre-term labour yikes!! Fingers crossed its just me overreacting but I'd rather be safe than sorry, she's too small to come yet!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, tell little Millie to settle down in there, stop scaring Mommy, and keep growing like a good girl! I can't imagine how scary it must be for you. :hugs: Make sure you rest loads today, i.e.: Call off work(I think you had said that you work tonight?) and don't do ANYTHING but rest on the couch with your feet up and drink/eat well. I am so glad it has stopped and hope it stays away!!! I am thinking of you and Millie and keeping you in my thoughts/prayers.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my bailey that's scary, rest up and don't lift a finger today Millie is all that matters then sod work til you've been checked over tomorrow. I'm sure it's nothing more than bh but best to see your gp or midwife :hugs: xx

Yup doing nothing again today apart from cooking and cleaning xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks amy and mrs d, I was really worried last night, just kept telling myself that it was just braxton hicks or ligament pain, and tried not to panic. I didnt know whether I should call the midwife but I thought I'd see if they calmed down and it did. I'm just really achey today and worried that it will start again but fingers crossed its just my paranoid brain making me think its early labour!!

I have set myself up on the sofa with my duvet and the remote controls and will be doing nothing! And tomorrow I'll phone maternity unit and see what they say and hopefully get antibiotics if I have a UTI. 

Its weird what thoughts go through your head though isnt it? I had bad pain in my back last night and I started thinking maybe its a kidney infection not a bladder infection. Sigh!! Well all I can do is sit and wait for hopefully nothing to happen!!

Mrs d - make sure you enjoy your sunday too as well as all the cleaning and cooking!!

Amy - what are you up to today? Or is today nearly over for you now?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey... Glad you are taking it easy today and that it, whatever it was, has eased off! Make sure to get checked over tomorrow. 

Today is just getting started for me... it is only a little before 7am. I didn't sleep last night though, only an hour or two early and then woke up at midnight and have been up since. :dohh: I have today and tomorrow off work (DH does too, he had to take an extra day so took tomorrow to go meet my doctor that may be delivering Emily since he hasn't met her. (in the practice I go to there are a bunch of doctors and your doctor may or may not actually deliver your baby, it could be another dr in the practice.)) Anyhow, at some point I need to go look at a camera (we are replacing our camera that was stolen), do laundry, grocery shop, and do some cleaning. We also want to go look at rocker/recliners as we are thinking of getting one before the baby comes. I am not sure what I will be doing today and what will be done tomorrow.. I need to try to sleep/take a nap at some point today though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey Enjoy all the rubbish on tv today. Is your df off at all today to look after you? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry you didn't get much sleep last night Amy was wriggly Emily keeping you awake? It sounds like you have a busy day planned, I hope you enjoy all the shopping xx


----------



## baileybubs

No df is at work today mrs d but he'll be home for his break at 2pm. 

Sorry you didnt sleep very well Amy, was it Emily keeping you up?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey he's got such bad timing he's always at work when you could do with some spoiling xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thats coz he's always at work anyway lol!! But he's off tomorrow, but I am working lol! Obviously depending how the rest of today goes and what they say at the maternity unit tomorrow.

Millie is really wriggling away in there today though!!! Its as if she's saying "Mummy I'm fine, stop worrying" lol!! This aching is still ongoing though, maybe its all just stretching coz she's getting bigger quicker now.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed that that's all it is :hugs: I'm glad Millie is wriggling around quite happily now xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey sorry you had a scare last night, hope the unit will see you tomo and out your mind to rest. Thus pregnancy thing is still worrying even after 12 weeks huh!

Amy how does in work in the us? Do you have a gynaecologist that looks after your last area and a separate GP, then when you get preg you are looked after by an obgyn? At least I guess you'll see a familiar face in the delivery room, I think it's really rare in the uk that the mw that's looks after you through pregnancy will deliver your baby!

Mrs duck you seem to be having a nice quiet weekend!

AFM, hubs took me shopping this morning for my Xmas present and came back with nothing! I'm far too awkward to buy for.

Oh and so much for not doing OPKs, I treated myself to some digis just for sh**s and giggles x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun was your mind not on shopping? I will always find clothes and boots that I want ;) yay for digis apart from we don't all get to squint at those haha xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Duck don't worry ill do ICs to, and only use the digis when I think it's pos. 

The problem is I don't want anything. I'd love things for the home but our flat doesn't need anything hence we need to move, I'd live a kitchen aid freestanding mixer but I don't have room in the kitchen, I don't want clothes cos I hate shopping and I'm tubby at the moment so nothing looks good on me, and back in October when people were asking me u thought I'd be asking for baby stuff or maternity clothes but obvs don't need that at the moment! We were looking at jewellery but I have expensive taste!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you'll have your rainbow very soon but in the meantime take the opportunity for hubby to spoil you coz you won't get a look in when your bubba is here, that's the way I'm looking at things for the next 6 months, I suppose that's why we have been eating out so much and spending lots of time with friends and going on holiday and doing all the things that will be difficult once pregnant and with baby. I know it isn't a replacement and I know what I'd rather have, its just that we are thinking of the positives in everything. 

I'm sure you aren't tubby and it's winter a great excuse for chunky jumpers and warm boots or that's my excuse ;) 

How on earth do you make your stunning cakes without a kitchen aid mixer? You are so talented xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mrs d that is a good way of looking at things. We are making what if plans for next year, like if the baby thing doesn't go our way next year we plan to go to Thailand in dec or jan/feb 2014, but it is difficult to make long term plans!

Ah thanks, I have a k mix hand mixer which is really good and use for my cakes, I've dreamt of a kitchen aid for years tho!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cupcake how could you not find anything you want for Xmas! There's so many things I would like but doubt I'll get lol! A radley handbag, a new coat, an iPad, perfume, some decent boots, new bedding, jewellery, some Nine West shoes, a spa day.....lol I could go on forever! But like I said I won't get any of that I'll probably get some new jumpers, pjs and slippers, which are good too and definately comfy lol!

Mrs d - how's the cleaning and cooking been? What do you want for Xmas?

I've had a really bad back all day so brought the air bed downstairs for me to rest on. Much better for now. I'm getting the odd pain here and there around my bump but I don't think it's anything to worry about so fingers crossed I'll get my results tomorrow and they can put me on antibiotics. I've seen other people sail through their pregnancies around me and I wonder if all this is just me being paranoid coz I keep getting these bloody scares!!! My work are really understanding but I bet they can't wait for me to go on mat leave instead of having all these bloody issues!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bailey I'm so sorry little Millie is making u panic I hope it was just Braxton hicks Hun...xx

Aw cupcake thts rubbish u didn't get anything Hun... Yeah for getting the digi OPKs I hope u get ur rainbow very soon Hun...xxxx

Hey mrs d hope ur having a nice weekend Hun...xxx

Afm went shopping for some clothes today and my parents are coming for dinner... Il try get on more tomoro just hectic the now. Xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake that's it make as many plans like holidays, gym all the things you can't do when pregnant and you are bound to catch January. Thailand sounds great though xxx

Bailey I'm a Radley lover too hubby drags me away from them when we go through airports haha. I didnt know what i wanted, so have just chosen some warm clothes to take away xx

I'm glad you are more comfortable now and hopefully you get the good to go tomorrow at your check up xx

Cleaning and cooking done and I'm just baking nan some more cakes. I tried freezing a couple a few weeks back but they were awful it must be something in the coconut oil they were rock hard and seemed stale so it looks like I'll have to freshly bake them x

Cheryl glad you had a nice time shopping and I hope you have a nice time with your parents for dinner xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d that's pants the freezing didnt work :(. Must be the oil :(. 

The reason I'm so awkward is that I just buy things I want when I see them, I'm not really extravagant but I bought myself a new coat about a month ago when really I shoulda let hubs buy it for me for Christmas. I have uggs which I wear all the time so don't need boots, I have an iPad which I got from work otherwise id want one of those. Aaaargh my poor hubs! I did just think of something and that an iPod doc / digi radio so that when I'm working on a cake in the kitchen for hours I have something to entertain me. That and I need new work clothes but I refuse to spend money on that!

Mrs d what you making for tea?

Bailey have you called in sick for tonight? I'm sure your pains are just braxton hicks but it must be worrying for you.


----------



## baileybubs

I actually just bought myself an iPod dock cupcake, I got one off eBay on the Tesco outlet shop that does refurbished ones, got one that's worth £50 brand new for £20 and it was delivered next day for free!! You wouldn't know it's not brand new either and great quality sound. 

I have called in sick yeah. I just didn't want to overdo things if it was anything more than BH. I'm still feeling achey but it kinda feels like my bladder is gonna explode too so I'm thinking it might be more to do with this possible infection. Just panicked me when I read online that any infections can bring on early labour! Shouldn't google really when these things happen should I??

What's everyone up to this evening? I'm gonna watch a film or two from my TiVo.

Cheryl - enjoy your dinner Hun, make sure you rest too as well as being a busy bee lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d sorry those frozen cakes turned out naff! They sound delicious though, making me want cake lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Amy how does in work in the us? Do you have a gynaecologist that looks after your last area and a separate GP, then when you get preg you are looked after by an obgyn? At least I guess you'll see a familiar face in the delivery room, I think it's really rare in the uk that the mw that's looks after you through pregnancy will deliver your baby!

It depends a little bit on your practice/dr but generally this is how it works. You see a GP for all other things but not typically "lady" related things.. even before pregnancy you tend to have an OB/GYN for those appointments. The OB/GYN does pretty much all of your appointments when you are pregnant (and annual "Lady" exams, etc.) For me, because I am high-risk, I also have a specialist that I see, he corresponds with my OB/GYN and mainly does my ultrasounds to make sure placenta, fluid, and baby all are doing okay. The specialist, as far as I know, will not be involved in the birth unless, maybe?, she comes early and they are trying to stop labor, induce labor, etc. At my OB/GYN office there are many doctors and it depends when you go into labor if you happen to actually have your own doctor deliver your baby. I also only see my OB every other visit, and see a Nurse Practitioner on the other visits.

Hope that explained things and didn't complicate them further! :winkwink:

As for who was keeping me up last night.. Emily was awake with me part of the time but mainly I was just wide awake, couldn't sleep and when I did get sleepy just could not get comfortable. I've been going all morning... and DH said "I hope sleep is in the plans for today for you, you need to sleep."


----------



## baileybubs

Your dh is right Amy! Make sure you do get some sleep today! You definately need to rest, even if its just naps x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake have you got good headphones for listening to the iPad? Movies etc? Dr dre's are ace! Get those! ;) away to read back x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

How are we all on this dismal Monday morning?

Well I phoned the maternity day unit this morning and my results showed no signficant growth so there is no evidence of an infection!! Which in one way is good news, but on the other hand, she then said that it doesnt mean I dont have one developing! So I might have the beginnings of a UTI and have to keep an eye out for the symptoms. And if I dont have a UTI then I have no idea what the hell happened on Saturday night. And now I have to tell work that I am fine, no UTI and look like an overreacting fool!! But at least Millie is absolutely fine and I feel much better today. I even slept well on the airbed yay!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey glad you don't have a uti. Don't worry about work, you had a scare and you are PAL so they can shove off if they think your overreacting!

I'm off work today, yey! Going shopping with my mum to try and find my Xmas pressies, wish me luck!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck!! Hope you manage to find something today hun!! Have you got any ideas?

I know work will be fine with me I just think people will be chatting behind my back saying that I'm just overreacting and panicking. But then I think who cares?? I really did have contractions and was in pain so I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey baby is what's important ignore them! I had some funny stuff happen with Fin and he was on a nerve. They thought UTI or contractions at first too but after a day he shifted and I was better x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks dani, you are right, all that matters is Millie, who gives a monkeys what they think lol!!


----------



## Poppy84

I've just been trying to catch up
Sorry u had a scare bailey. I'm glad everything seems ok! I've has many days off work with scares. I think they were glad when I went on maternity leave.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks poppy, I think my work can't wait to get rid of me either! Only 9 weeks and 4 days left til mat leave (not that I'm counting lol!!)


----------



## Poppy84

Well it doesn't seem that long ago I was saying 9 weeks until maternity leave. I'm sure it will go quick


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah with xmas and new year it will go quicker, only be 7 weeks by the new year lol, I'm sure it will be here before I know it, especially when I consider that my 12 week scan was nealry 13 weeks ago now that has flown by really! I just hate all these bloody scare lol!


----------



## Tawn

Awww Bailey, I am so sorry you had a big scare and that you didn't get any answers at the doctor today! Big :hugs: hun! I agree with everyone else, jobs come and go but this your baby! It is forever and matters so much more than anyone's opinion or a few days off work!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad you don't have a UTI, definitely keep an eye out for signs of one though as you don't want it to get bad, or go into your kidneys, if you do. I've had several, so far (thank God) not pregnant, but one time let it go into my kidneys... I had to be hospitalized and almost died and, from what I have heard, it can be even more serious in pregnancy! Just don't want you to get sick.

Cath, any updates... did you POAS???

All the pregnant ladies... how are you and your bubs doing??

AFM- hope you are doing well and getting excited for Christmas!

I am off to a doctor's appointment, my 28 week (though I will be 29 tomorrow) appointment.... had my scan last week and all was well so am sure it still is. DH is coming with me today, for the first time (He has gone to several scans but not to my OB/GYN) to meet my doctor. I always get nervous for my appointments... of course I have Dr anxiety to begin with and being a pregnant worried Mama doesn't help with that! We both have the day off after that... the dog has a vet appointment for some vaccine boosters at 2pm but am hoping to do something fun/nice together today sometime in between.


----------



## Dani Rose

Tawn I get anxious too but mainly because each time I'd get a different dr with different ideas. I never knew if I was coming or going. 

Bailey I always felt like that with work. In march I was so scared to tell parents. This time I've thought. F it, I've been through way too much to let anyone take anything away from me! 

Babies have been quiet today but I just ate an apple and my squished one had a wriggle! I've had to nap today. Just wiped out. We had a busy day yday though! 

4 more days yay!!!

Cath come on update update!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bailey I wudnt care wot work thinks, I'm glad everything is ok....9 wks I'm jel I've got 13wks left I'm working up till 36 wks. Xx

Cupcake hope u had a successful shopping trip...xx

Dani glad ur twins are doing well...xx

Poppy meant to ask are u getting a c section?? Is ur placenta still low lying??xx

Amy hey hope ur appointment went well and ur dog was ok a the vet...xx

Hey fletch, mrs d and cath :wave:

Today I had one client so I got my nails done, finished my shopping and wrapping and gave my Xmas cards out...xxxx


----------



## Poppy84

No placenta has moved and baby is head down so all ready to go now!!!

Sounds like a nice day Cheryl!!!

I fell down some of our stairs today and really banged my back so feeling a bit sorry fur myself


----------



## Tawn

OHHH NO Poppy! Are you OK? I hope you aren't too sore! I bet that is scary with engleburt being due so soon! Big :hugs: hun!

And I am jealous of ALL of you ladies! Because I am self-employed and freelance, I don't even really GET maternity leave!!!! I just have to warn my clients I will be less available for a few weeks and then get on with it in my own time after that! Sucks, but in the long run it means I can be a stay at home mum and work when I manage to with Ollie and Madison, so it is worth it in the end!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poppy hope ur ok..x

Tawn I'm self employed too but I'm entitled to 6 month statutory mat pay which is buttons but every little help lol I'm only taking 4 months but I'm sure il hav friends and family wanting they're hairs done. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, Cheryl, my situation is so complicated it makes my head spin! For the majority of my hours (part-time or so) I am "employed" through a single company based in the US. Then the rest of my hours are freelance through many other clients, also based in the US, and I have submitted my self-assessment through HMRC to make sure everything is above board (I pay US taxes on my wages) but they haven't sent me anything back yet? :shrug: so really, I don't think I qualify for any ML from ANY of my jobs! LOL. And if I did, I wouldn't have the faintest idea how to find out if I am (because it is all US based but I live in the UK :wacko:) 

Confused.com here!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht is confusing but Atleast u can work from home Hun. Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Poppy, hope you and Engleburt are okay and that you are not too sore. 

AFM- appointment went well for baby- all is still on track and I will now be going to see my OB every 2 weeks because of how far along I am and to make sure baby's growth and my Blood pressure keep behaving. Emily has always tried to get away from the doppler, she is getting too big for that now so she kicked it instead, it was quite comical!
The dog was just going for some vaccine boosters... he needs one more and then is good for a year, thank goodness, I had forgotten how expensive doggy vaccine/vet visits are!

AFM- hope you are all doing well


----------



## Poppy84

I'm ok thanx. Keep getting on and off lower back pain. Hope I didn't accidentally start something off. I've taken some paracetamol and its a bit better now.


----------



## Tawn

Glad to hear you are feeling OK Poppy!

Amy, so glad your appt went well today! Very exciting that you now get appts every 2 weeks! Did DH enjoy meeting your OB? And glad you didn't have to outlay tons of money on your fur baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow it's been busy on here.

Bailey I'm glad the contraction type pain has stopped and all is good with Millie, and like the others say sod what work thinks Millie comes first x

Amy I'm glad all was good and things will go so fast having a check up every 2 weeks x

Poppy I' glad you and bubba are ok x

Dani I loved your bump pic, babies are growing quickly x

Leinz just over a month to go x

Cheryl I bet you can't wait for Christmas to be here so that things slow down for you x

Tawn your work/self employment sounds confusing but at least you can be at home with your LO's x

Cath you aren't out yet x

Fletch :hugs: x

Cupcake did you find any nice Christmas prezzies? x

Everyone else I hope you are well and are ready for Christmas xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Poppy I hope your ok hun, take it easy and rest up xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Amy - glad your appt went really well hun!! yay for Emily looking good!

Tawn - hmmmm normally I would be able to answer a question on mat leave coz Ive done so much research on it lol, but I dont have a clue where to start with yours sorry hun!! Must be confusing!

Poppy - aw I hope your back and engelbert are ok hun, make syre you rest up and dont over do it! Not long now!!

Cath - did you POAS today hun? got everything crossed for you

Fletch - hope you are ok hunni, big hugs xxx

Mrs d - hows your christmas preperations coming along? When do you finish work for xmas?

Cupcake - did you manage to find a present you wanted hun?

Dani - hows those twinnies doing? Hope you are all ok 

Cheryl - bet you cant wait til January til the xmas rush is over!! Is it quieter for you in January?

Everyone else if I've missed you I'm really sorry, hope you are all ok xxxxxxx

AFM - I had another row with df last night, sometimes I wonder if he has a brain lol!! I was asking him about when I should start my mat leave, as I am already getting knackered and being on my feet all day and all the lifting and pushing wheelchairs and hoists around all day is killing my back. So, with my 3 weeks holiday, if I finish at 34 weeks, my mat pay will stop by middle of December next year so then I will either have to go back to9 work, get a new job or look at claiming benefits (or eventhe fourth option of spending my last 3 months of maternity unpaid and then return to my job in Fen 2014). Are you still with me? So I was thinking of going 2 weeks earlier and going at 32 weeks, meaning my mat pay will end at the beginning of December. I asked df what he thought I should do, and he replied "Well maybe you should work til about 1-2 weeks before you are due to give birth"............cue explosive argument and me getting very upset claiming he obviously doesnt care about mine and baby's wellbeing. Now I know my hormones are everywhere at the minute coz everything seems to upset me, but what do you guys think?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I don't know hun??? That's something only the 2 of you can decide and only you know how you are feeling. In your job you have to be quite physical so it makes sense you going on ml sooner but if that means being totally skint this time next year only you can decide. If it was me I'd go sooner doing your job than if I was working in an office and I'm sure you'd manage and Millie and you come first. How much notice do you have to give them? Can you not take it on a week by week basis and see how you feel? It's a tough one but I hope the two of you don't have too much of a fall out over it xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I have to give my job a months notice of when I'm going really unless its an urgent reason so I need to let them know by Jan 10th if I want to start my mat leave on Feb 10th when I'll be 32 weeks. Me and df are ok now I was just upset that he suggested I work til a week before I am due whilst I was busy telling him how tired and bad I was feeling! My thinking is that we will cope no matter what and when I have to go back/become a stay at home mum so a couple of weeks isn't going to make much difference is it?


----------



## MrsDuck

No I wouldn't of thought a couple of weeks would make much difference, go with what you can cope with hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I'd say go sooner and working up until a week or two before, with your job especially, is not going to be realistic. You need to take care of you and Millie and also try to get, at least some, rest before she come so you aren't totally exhausted when you have to start being a new Mommy. A couple of weeks certainly doesn't make a difference.

Sorry you guys got into it again, I can see why... I think any pregnant, tired, hormonal woman would react the same way!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey all

Bailey I think sooner rather than later with your mat leave, your job is very physical so you need to take care of yourself. Your df sounds like mine and just doesn't really listen to you!

I got a bag for Xmas from my mum, I actually really love it, I found it first shop we went in and was like yep that's the one!

Cath did you poas today?

Amy glad Emily is doing well!

Poppy how are you today? Is your back better?

I get its quite scary falling down the stairs at 8 months preg!

Tawn I don't envy you with all the tax stuff you have to deal with, I'm useless at paperwork and stuff like that!!

AFM I'm totally bored waiting for my OPKs to darken...I'm cd 12 today and nothing yet! My cm is increasing so its maybe a couple of days to go, I just wanna be in the TWW now! I do tend to get short sharp surges so ill keep testing! I'm on the disabled loo at the mo waiting for it to dry! 

X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, laughing at the image of you sitting in the toilet waiting for the test to dry.


----------



## cupcake1981

I was in there ages, I think everyone thinks I go in there for no 2! POAS at work is ridiculous!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey sorry you and DF argued last night, I agree with MrsD only you can decide on when to start it hun, as your job is physical i would say starting it earlier than 1-2 weeks would be better.

LOL Cupcake i put my OPK/HPT back in its packet - wrap in tissue and put it in my cardigan (its always cold in work so im always wearing cardigan) pocket and then go back to the loo in 10 minutes time lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I should try that Cath but tbh I just fancied a bnb catch up to!


----------



## cathgibbs

lol yeahI do that too but with FB cause i cant get on fb with my pc at work xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you do a hpt today chick?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep, BFFN and i am really pissed off, im in such a foul mood xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh pants :(, sorry chick. Still you can enjoy Xmas now tho and new year new start xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah i suppose hun, just feeling very very pissed off these past few days......got a headache and i just want to go home and have a chinese but iv got braising steak in the slow cooker and i have to wash my hair :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry for the bfn cath :( xx

Cupcake yay for finding a bag for Christmas. Keep bding xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh rubbish chick, I can't believe it's not worked for you or Tanya this month. Will you try it again next month? If I don't cach this cycle I might try soy isoflavins next cycle to improve ovulation. 

Eat your steak tomorrow, put it in the fridge and back in the slow cooker tomo!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet on here tonight......


----------



## Poppy84

Oh no so sorry cath :-(


----------



## AmyB1978

Sorry Cath that you got a BFN.. remember though, you aren't completely out until the witch shows!

It is quiet in here... hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Amy

I think the chat is back on FB for now! It flits about doesn't it!

Are you ok, all excited for Christmas?

I'm so bored waiting to o, think I'm gonna be late this month as nothing's really happening. Weird crampy tummy today tho but that might be down to some out of date bacon we risked last night! Have bd'd again since Sunday so really need to to tonight, hubs was too stressed about work today to last night! X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all ok today. 

Cath - sorry for bffn yesterday. Have you tested again today? What dpo are you?

Amy - how's little Emily today? Did she let you sleep last night or were you whilst wide awake again? My air bed is losing air so in the middle of the night I had to get into my bed lol! It felt really hard after being on the air bed!!

Tawn - aww I bet you are getting really excited about going back home soon aren't you?!! How's Madison?

Cheryl - hope you aren't working too hard! How's your little not doing?

Fletch - hugs Hun, hope you are well and not too busy at work in the Xmas run up.

Poppy - how's your back doing after your fall Hun? 

Dani - hope those twinnies are well and not causing mummy too much trouble!! Is DS feeling any better?

Mrs d - look at that countdown going down!! How long til Northern lights then now?

Cupcake - when do you finish work for Xmas? And what dpo are you now Hun? Are you doing opks yet?

Thurl - did the witch show Hun? I know you had a temp drop but was hoping it was a BFP still!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone and everyone's ok xxxxx

AFM - did I tell you I have a meeting today with my boss about how many abscences I've had coz I've had more than 4 in 12 months (bit of a small number isn't it??)? It's not anything bad but they will be asking what can be done to avoid abscences. I'm gonna tell them I want to go on mat leave at 32 weeks. Most people have told me maybe I should see if I can make it to 34 weeks but I just come home from work so tired already. And I feel like I can't sit down at work coz we are so busy all the time, it's knackering.


----------



## Poppy84

Bailey- r ur absences pregnancy related? U arnt supposed to have absence meetings if it was pregnancy related


----------



## Dani Rose

Thats out of order! OMG. Greig's work is the same, winds me up he can't be sick without worrying.

I am fine, 12 week scan yday all was great. Seen a psychic last night that really eased my mind over a few things.

Fin is better and Leila is sick :(

Hope we are all ok for next week!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear poir Leila!! Hope the thought of xmas and santa manages to make her feel better!

Yeah most of my abscences this year have been miscarriage or pregnancy related, I think maybe once I had a migraine in between pregnancies. My boss has said its not a worry and merely a formality, I think she's cracking down on others abscences and using me as an example to them all. She gave me a copy of the policies on it and it says that when pregnant you still have a meeting but the only outcome can be to see how they can support me better as an abscence-monitoring oeriod would not be appropriate. I think she might suggest I go on mat leave earlier anyway coz she said on Monday "You do know that you still acrue holidays whilst on maternity dont you? You could take 2-3 weeks holiday at the end of your maternity leave too if you wanted." So we shall see this afternoon. I think me being at work makes it harder for the staff I am on with too because they are trying to not let me do things like move hoists, and then they end up overly knackered too! Makes me feel bad. I'm also considering reducing my hours so maybe I can stay til 34 weeks but doing less, but then when I get my 6 weeks at 90% of my wage, that will be less coz they use your last 11 weeks of work to calculate your 90% for the mat pay!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey your absence due to anything maternity related cannot be counted against your sick record - that's something I'm paranoid about to but I've been assured its not an issue. It shouldn't really even be mentioned tho tbh either as none of the reasons you've been off were down to anything at work or affected/caused by work? 

I'm cd13 (maybe 12 as day 1 was really only cramps and spotting/lightish flow), doing OPKs but they are so faint still, reckon they might not get dark til the weekend which is good as that's usually when we get busy the most lol! Just as long as my LP is long enough after if I do O late!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I hope all goes well with your meeting today and I hope they are really supportive of you. It is a bit naughty of them though to make you stress about this meeting when everything is pregnancy related so it shouldn't be an issue xx
Yup it's getting closer we go on 4th jan, exciting xx

Cupcake I hope you manage to get those spermies in there xx

Dani :hugs: xx

My last day at work today, we have our Christmas do tomorrow then just need to come in Friday to pack away everything from my desk as our office is being redecorated yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh I can't sleep! Feel so tired too and I've gotta be up at 7am :-( oh well!!

My meeting went fine, my boss basically said that all my abscences were understandable and reasonable, we discussed when I go on mat leave or cutting down my hours but I have decided to go at 32 weeks. She also said that she has written up a statement based on our meeting to say that any further absence before I leave will be unpredictable and acceptable due to pregnancy so to not feel like I can't call in sick if I don't feel I can work. So all in all a good meeting really. Just seemed a little pointless coz there was no action to be taken. Maybe she's just using me as an example to other staff coz she did ask me to make sure if anyone asked about my meeting or theirs if they have one, to reassure them that it is to provide support and identify problems not to issue disciplinaries or tell them off. 

Dani hope you are ok after today Hun. Thinking of you xxxxxx

Mrs d I didn't realise it was so soon you go to see northern lights!! 2 weeks on Friday eek!!

Cupcake - I would count cd1 to have been first day of full flow. When do you normally O?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Shes finally showed her face!!!
> 
> TTC How you doing hun? xxx

I'm back checking this thread...sorry for the long time away. I'm ok. I'm sure you can tell by posts more recent than this. I'm catching back up now. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

This thread is called "Lucky Thread" and I'm not feeling very lucky yet... :-(


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: I'm very sad that the ugly :witch: showed her face! :hugs:

Poppy: Happy Full Term! Baby will be here anyday, now! :wohoo: I hope you aren't very uncomfy. :hugs:

TTCBaby: I hope you get LUCKY super sooon. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey glad your meeting went well, sounds positive and reassuring so that's good. Nice to know if you feel dreadful that you can call in ok.

Did the witch come Cath?!? I musta missed that post?!?

Bailey I never really had full flow last AF! One day of spotting which got to light flow, then light flow the next day.....then nothing! I'm just saying I'm cd 13/14 today, so hopefully something will happen in a day or so re OPKs, I'd rather o at the w/e anyways as more chance of getting the spermies lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc what's the latest? X


----------



## cathgibbs

cupcake and Leinz, AF hasnt come, i think the post TTC commented on was from the last cycle.

TTC i hope your ok hun, i know what you mean about not feeling lucky but we will get our rainbows soon hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey cath, you've been quiet. You ok? Are you still testing? X


----------



## cathgibbs

im just feeling pissed off hun so im keeping a low prof, im still snooping on you all though lol!! havent tested since last night hun, i cant be bothered any more.

You ok?? Any signs of o? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Understand, I sometimes stay away for a few days when I need to not think about ttc or babies etc! 

No sign yet, think my cycle is a bit screwed :(. Gonna do an opk in a couple of hours to see if there's any change, but not that positive there will be!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah thats totally it hun, i just need to kinda not speak to anyone for a bit - not you guys but just everyone in general just feel a bit hmph lol

You never know hun!! Test 3 times a day lol thats what i do, morning, afternoon and night cause before i had a pos in the morning and afternoon then neg in the night, thats when i caught the ectopic xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I tested about an hour ago, not even a squinter!!! Getting a bit frustrated now but I know there's still time, might just be late as my cycles messed up since the mc. 

I think we all take time away when we need a break hun, ur only human!


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope it hurrys up and starts getting darker for you hun!! Just think you could make a xmas baby!!! Woohooo!! that'll be good!!! what was your cycle like after your first mc? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

My cycle after last mc I got super dark opk on day 15. I guess I'm day 13/14 today so maybe ill see something start tomorrow. Just wanna be in the TWW now!


----------



## cathgibbs

its a constant wait isnt it hun? i think thats what pisses me off.....waiting to ov...waiting in the tww then waiting for af......xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, sorry you are having a hard time with no bfp and no af yet. Big hugs Hun!

Cupcake, just FYI I didn't get my positive opk until cd25 after my mc. And i think a lot of the ladies who mc in march were pretty late too. So don't worry if it is a bit late, I think it is pretty usual. And like Cath said, maybe you'll make a Christmas baby!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Tawn

Hope you and Maddison are doing well. Was that your first cycle post mc or after first AF? I've had an AF of sorts. Just being impatient I think!


----------



## Tawn

DOH! Sorry hun! My O was cd25 after mc (before AF) and then my NEXT O wasn't until cd19 or so (looked back on my calendar).

From then on out, it was pretty late and random tbh (between cd 18-22 usually) and super annoying to wait for. I think the mc gave me slightly longer cycles, even though my LP was always really consistent


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes Cath it's a constant waiting game and patience is not one of my virtues! 

Thanks Tawn, I guess it might be a few days yet, be good if it did come over Christmas! An getting lots of pains today to so maybe it'll show up soon! X


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh pains are good! Fxd it is either this weekend or Xmas time and decides to cooperate so you can get lots of baby dancing in!!!

Any good cm? or just o pains so far?


----------



## cupcake1981

Just the odd bit of cm here and there but it's never great anyway. I'm hoping for weekend or Christmas!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how are you all?

Cath sorry your cycle is being a pain hun, I hope you get an answer soon xx

Cupcake - I was the same as Tawn after my mc and my cycles seemed to get longer by almost a week!

Tawn - hope you are well and ready for xmas hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning everyone

Cath take all the time you need, we all need a little time off now and again x

Cupcake I hope your opks go dark soon x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies, feeling a bit better today, txt DF to tell him that im feeling shitty cause 5 friends have announced their pregnant this week and im not 'up the duff' lol and he txt back 'good things come to those who wait, not that we are waiting, and it will happen and when it does i will be the happiest man alive' so i txt back saying next month we will just dtd every single day lol it worked last time! 

How is everyone today?

Tawn how you feeling after the food poisoning? 

Bailey how are you hun? 

MrsD not long now!!

Cupcake i think Ov will happen xmas day! xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath good things do cone to those that wait, and our babies will be soooo precious to us when we get them!

Thanks Tawn and bailey I'm feeling a bit better about my crazy cycle now, I'd like O to happen at the weekend, but we are still having a few issues in the bedroom, think hubs is over thinking things and its causing us issues....


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless your df Cath!! That was a lovely thing for him to say! And he's right, could things do come to those who wait, you will so definately have your rainbow baby in 2013 don't worry!

Cupcake - I looked back and my cycle with my BFP I didn't actually O til cd21!! Which was why my due date got put back coz they had based it on LMP. So it's deffo not a bad thing!! Is hubby overthinking ttc or just life in general?


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't know to be honest, I think maybe deep down he's worried about getting me preggers again but he won't say that. I'm trying to be discreet about my OPKs etc so as not to put that pressure on him, hopefully ill get done drinks in him over the weekend and hell relax and ill get the spermies! 

I just realised that ill be at 32 now by the time I have a baby, I think all my life plans are going to need reassessing as I wanted a 4 year gap between my babies.....id be at least 36 by the time I need to think of no 2 :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah we forget sometimes what our partners might think about the whole thing and their fears, bless your dh cupcake. After a couple of months I didn't tell df either, he must have guessed when I was o'ing though coz I wouldn't leave him alone lol!!

I had a plan when I was younger cupcake, I married my first love when I was 22 and I was besotted, I wanted kids by 25 after I'd started my career and got established, and by the age I am now I wanted to have 2 kids with the possibility of a third on the way! But my career didn't take off like I thought, and my husband turned out to be an evil bad word!!! He has since had 3 kids ironically, but I am glad my plan didn't go as it should, coz I love the way it is now. It all happens for a reason, even if you can't see a possible reason for all the hurt and pain you suffer at the time. What's meant to be will be and it will be perfect. My favourite saying is "everything will be alright in the end, so if its not alright, then it's not the end."


----------



## cupcake1981

That's very true hun, I do believe in fate and a higher plan and stuff, so know that I'm just going through the motions to get what I want. I can't see us never having kids so I just need to wait til it's my time I guess! Hopefully not too long tho!


----------



## cupcake1981

Gonna have to take this stupid ticker off its stressing me out!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

As much as i dislike this woman, this article somes up what im feeling like right now, i suppose its the same for all of us ttcers, its a cruel world xxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...s-bought-month-child-yearns-years-trying.html


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey i love that saying xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Me to Cath, I definately find this time of year so hard x


----------



## baileybubs

You know I'm not her biggest fan but it actually made me cry a little reading that. People just don't understand the heartache do they? Did you read some of the comments on it? Some people are mean and spiteful. But it was lovely to read that she has that hope and has bought that little giraffe. There's a book by Ben Elton called Inconceivable that's very good about ttc, considering its by a male author it does capture the emotion from a female point of view really well, although it is a comedy so it's not all serious and factual.


----------



## cupcake1981

There are some horrid comments on there. People are so vile.


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's just nasty isn't it? But I guarantee if any of those people were in the same position they would feel exactly the same!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep, you know that those trolls have never felt anything like the pain of ttc or infertility!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah Bailey i dont like her but i did feel for her reading that, I think unless you have/are going through something similar you will never understand what it feels like. its heartbreaking, those comments make me feel sick, there are some pathetic little shits out there xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly, I don't see why people feel the need to comment on something that they have no idea about!!

On a brighter note though, is anyone watching text Santa tonight? I'm really in the Christmas spirit now!!


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun i think im going out with nicks parents for drinks, i want to go out with my friends but he would prefer it if i didnt as its gonna be a lot of trouble out tonight, i think ill sky plus it though.

P.s anyone watching eastenders....Derek!?!? WTF!! zxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's mad Friday, I always used to work mad Friday in my parents pub and it was mental!! Wouldn't go out myself even if I weren't preggo lol!

And OMG I KNOW!!! I never watch it but switched over when Alfie was with Kat in that flat (surprisingly good acting from Shane Ritchie) and just had to watch the rest!! Eurgh!!!! Derek!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Derek reminds me of mr toad, eurgh makes my skin crawl!

What's Santa?


----------



## cathgibbs

We call it Black Friday, i love it!! its my fav day of the year but Nicky wont let me go out in Town so it looks like im off to the local with Nickys parents.....yay...... :-(

I havent seen it yet its on my sky plus but iv seen it all on the Daily Mail! 'storyline that gripped the nation' my arse!! it bored the life out of me! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I just checked my lunchtime opk and there's the beginning of a line! Please happen soon!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay cupcake!!!

Did you mean what's text Santa? It's that ITV program that's kinda like comic relief but Christmassy lol!

Haha Cath I so see the mr road resemblance!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey it was me that said about mr toad!

I really hope it hurts up now! I'm not impatient and don't mind when I O, just don't want to start having really long cycles or a short LP! 

Wish me luck getting hubs :s x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh yay cupcake!! i still think you will Ov on xmas day and i think you will get that egg and have a xmas baby!!! Go get hubs!! Woohoo!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wouldn't that be lovely, a baby conceived at Xmas, I love Christmas so would be so fitting! 

Hun did AF come yet? Yr ticker says day 1 of 31? X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah that would be ace for you cupcake!! Sorry for mixing you guys up, I get so easily confused lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

It would be lovely, A september baby, fab!!! i really hope you get that egg hun! 

Nope, still not here. CD33 now xxx


----------



## baileybubs

How frustrating cath!! Did you figure out what cd you o'd?


----------



## baileybubs

And did dani say clomid can lengthen lp?


----------



## cathgibbs

lol nope!! either CD17/18 or 21. fed up lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im not sure about lengthening it hun but i do know it can mess cycles up, wish i never took it now :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

So whens the latest AF is due? Whats the minimum dpo you are now?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well if i were on my normal cycle AF should have been due on Monday, the min dpo is 12 hun and the max is 15 dpo xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm, and when did you last test? I didnt get my BFP til 12 dpo.


----------



## cathgibbs

tested not so long ago today hun haha bffn per usual, i just wish af would hurry up now so we can carry on :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aee I'm sorry cath, but dont give up hope, you will have your rainbow baby in 2013 hun, I know it!!


----------



## baileybubs

Grrr how irritating are my doctors!! I phoned on monday morning for my results, they hadnt looked at them, same again monday night and tuesday morning! Then weds and thurs I was at work! Thursday evening I got a letter in the post saying to contact them as soon as possible, so I rang this morning and took me 15 mins to get through, only to be told my doctor wants a phone consultation with me and booked it for 4.15 today.....and its now 4.25!! I need the loo and you can guarantee she'll phone if I go!!!
I'd hate to see how they deal with something if its urgent coz this is just taking the mick now!! Oh and may I point out that the letter they sent to me (instead of phoning me in the first place) saying to contact them as soon as possible, was sent 2nd class!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I can tell you guys have all finished work now its gone all quiet lol!! 

Still no call from my doctor, its an hour since she was supposed to call. I have called and they said she's running late but they have the correct number, I hate my doctors!


----------



## cathgibbs

i justseen your status hun. cqnt believe they havent phone you back what gits!!! sorry to leave a brief message but im rushing like a mad woman to get out on time lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol dont blame you hun dont miss that train!! Oh and still no call, not even to say sorry the doctor didnt have time, phone back on monday!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you hear in the end bailey?

Yes I left work early to go to my cake decorating shop. All finished for Xmas now til 2nd Jan! Yey! X


----------



## baileybubs

Nope. I called twice and was told she was running behind then was told I was next on her list. That was 45 minutes ago.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh really?!? Can't be that bloody important then!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know but it must be something otherwise the receptionist would have just told me that my test results were negative/clear like she did last time. They wouldn't bother having the gp phone me just to say all was fine.


----------



## cupcake1981

Try not to worry. Has the surgery closed now?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful bailey I hope they call you back so that you aren't left worrying xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies!!

Just thought I would let you know that the first bfp of this thread has arrived!!!

Joseph Oscar was born 15/12/12 at 2.21am weighing 7lb 10oz by very traumatic emergency section. We are both well but I feel like I've been through so much to get this little one that I'm paranoid about him now he's here. Am sure this I'd normal as hotnomes are raging!! 

Anyway a bit hello from us!! Love to all xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats tooth fairy, he is so beautiful. Enjoy every minute with him, and don't worry about being paranoid, we will all be the same!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning all.

Tooth fairy congrats Hun I'm so happy for u...xxx

Bailey sorry ur Dr has messed u around..x

Cath, cupcake and mrs d how a u ladies doin?? Sorry ur cycle is messing u around cath...xx

Afm my pelvis is causing me bother I'm on the waiting list for maternity physio got told to sit on a gym ball till they get me an appointment it's so painful. 
I've got today and mon to work then I'm off for 3 days can't wait then I've got about 7 days off at new yr..x


Are all u ladies in the Xmas spirit yet?xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww he's absolutely gorgeous tooth fairy!!!! I had a nosey around and read your birth story, sorry it was quite traumatic but happy your lil man is here safe and sound now!!! I can't believe our first rainbow baby has arrived!!!

Bailey, what a pain with your doctor!!!!! I would be seriously annoyed too!! :hugs:

Cheryl, so sorry you have SPd pain :(. I had some pelvic pain last week and was worried it would get worse so started being very gentle with myself especially when getting up or out of bed. I hope your gym ball helps and physio gets sorted soon!!! :hugs:

Cupcake, so glad o is on its way!!! Bout time!! Yay Xmas baby!!!

Cath, how you feeling after your night out Hun? Any apple bobbing today? :)

Mrsd, how many sleeps till your cruise?!?! You must be getting so excited!


----------



## AmyB1978

Toothfairy, he is adorable! Congrats!! I am sure the fear/anxiety that you are feeling is completely normal, especially after all you have been through to have him!

Bailey, your doctor is an idiot, I would be livid! 

Cheryl, sorry you are having pelvic pain... I've been having it too, off and on, and sometimes it gets sooo bad. If they give you any tips you will have to fill me in because they don't really seem to refer out for it here, at least haven't for me.

Dani, how are you and the twins?? How are your kiddos, I am sure your house is full of excitement right about now between babies and Christmas! Is your bleeding any better (Sorry if I missed an update.)

Tawn, how are you doing? Glad you've been trying to take it gently and I hope that is helping. When do you leave for the US? I am sure that you are excited! Make sure you walk/stretch as much as possible on the plane and don't be surprised if the flight makes you sore... when I flew at Thanksgiving it made me sore and it was only a 4 hour flight!!

Cupcake, yay for O!!!

Cath, still BFN and no AF?? Did you end up having fun when you went out yesterday? 

MrsD, not many sleeps until your trip now, I am so excited for you!!! I told DH about your cruise and he said "we can go some day and do that" but I doubt we ever actually would. 

Anybody I missed... hope you are well and excited for Christmas! (I still can't quite grasp it is so close.. not sure why.


----------



## Poppy84

Toothfairy congratulations on baby Joseph. He is gorgeous!!! Sorry u had a traumatic time though :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations toothfairy on the arrival of the first lucky thread baby, he is gorgeous x

Bailey did your dr ever get back to you? x

Cath any developments? x

Cupcake are your opks any darker? x

Cheryl sorry you have to go to physio would a bump support belt thing help? x

Amy in the same it still doesn't feel like Christmas x

Tawn we go on our cruise on 4th, I can't wait x

I hope everyone is well and have managed to get sorted for Christmas and aren't still fighting your way around a very packed shopping centre xx


----------



## Poppy84

How do I find toothfairys birth story?


----------



## cupcake1981

I was wondering the same Poppy!

Hey mrs d! They had slightly more of a line earlier.....but still waiting :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Poppy this might work:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1034471-calling-all-watermelons-174.html

Need to scroll almost to the bottom x


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies how are u doin? I feel cos I don't hav Facebook I miss all the gossip.. :(

Thanks Tawn the ball seems to help a bit but it has got worse every week, I just hope it doesn't stop me working..x

Amy didn't kno u had pelvis pain Hun I think all they do here is give u a support belt tbh..x

Cupcake u still waiting to o Hun?xx

Mrs d think the bump support will help it will prob take them 3 wks to see me tho..x

Dani I didn't realise u hav had bleeding, I hope u are well and the bleeding has stopped.x

Cath how u doin?x

Bailey how's wee Millie?x

Poppy I can't believe how close it it till ur baby is coming..x

Hope u ladies are organised for Xmas..x


----------



## cathgibbs

cheryl sorry your having trouble hun :-( hopefully physio will help!!

toothfairy he is gorgeous congrats hun!!! yay

how is everyone else?? 

afm......im absolutely mortified.....got so so soooooooo drunk last night im so embarrased. my fil picked me up cause i couldnt get a taxi and im avoiding him now lol why did i get so drunk?!?! oohhhand af showed up :D on to jan bfp yay xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun I hate when u end up steaming drunk... Was it a good night tho? Good af came now u can drink even more at Xmas and new yr and get set for a jan BFP Hun...x


----------



## cathgibbs

i have no idea lol i didnt drink that much i only spent £16!! absolutely steming its embarrasing!! yeah im glad she showed up i hate being in limbo. hows your bump hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I'm glad I'm not the only one, I went out for my Christmas do Thursday and I've only felt normal for a couple of hours, I can't remember the last time it's taken me 2 days to get over a party ooops. Sorry the witch got you xx

Cupcake it's waiting til Christmas day x

Have you seen Excalibur has had her baby a couple of days ago too. Congratulations ex xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Mrs d - no my doctor didn't ring me, I got told I was next on the list at almost 6pm then next time I called it said "the surgery is now closed"!!!
2 day hangovers are awful!! Especially when my df doesn't ever seem to get them lol!!

Cath - oh dear, I'm sure FIL will be fine with you, everyone gets drunk Hun! Sorry the witch got you but yay for not being in limbo!

Tawn - I bet you are super excited now!! Not long!!

Amy - I haven't been referred for physio for my pain either, they have told me to try aqua natal classes but I can't get to the local leisure centre as I still can't drive legally!!

Cheryl - Millie is fine thanks Hun, it's my body that's a pain haha!! I may have a UTI which is causing tightenings and scaring the life out of me!! But my stoopid doctor hasn't got back to me on my results yet!! I get pelivic and hip pain too. I couldn't sleep at night with it for a while coz my mattress felt so hard on my hips, and my solution has been to sleep on an air mattress every night lol!!

Fletch - hope work isn't too bad for you Hun!!

Cupcake - Xmas conception I'm telling you!!!

Dani - hope you and your family are all geared up for Xmas, imagine how busy you'll be next year eeeeek!!!

Poppy - no signs of Engelburt yet?? Hope you are well!!

Tooth fairy - congratulations he is absolutely gorgeous!! But sorry for the traumatic birth Hun!! 

AFM - sooo tired after today!! I was at the market by 8.30 getting my free range turkey and fresh veg for Xmas day, then I had to do housework and sort out some drawers for the nursery, then I went to work leaving df at home ok his break and asked him one simple task; to Hoover. Well I've just got home and guess what?? He ain't hoovered! I'm fact he's spilt his tobacco all over the floor just to add insult to injury!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

Grrr your df sounds so frustrating! Why are men so messy??? I cleaned today and must have picked about 10 pumpkin seeds from his graze box our of our rug!!! Seriously!!!

Sorry your uti is playing you up :(

Tawn hope you feeling better today.

Cheryl sorry you are suffering with ur pelvis, hope you have some restful time off.

Mrs d not long til your trip, hope you will put some pics on FB for us to see!

AFM, OPKs are a bit more of an obvious line tonight, hoping for more of one tomorrow. An Xmas day conception would be lovely, but the bding has not been going well so I'm not too confident ill even be in the TWW this cycle, altho I did get some spermies this am!


----------



## baileybubs

I know men just don't get tidiness do they cupcake lol! My df came home from work and did the hoovering just now coz I sent him a text asking him if he wanted me to stick a broom up my arse and sweep as I go as well lol!! He said he fell asleep on his break and woke up just before he had to go back to work so didn't get chance, it's alright for some isn't it??! Wish I had chance to fall asleep during the afternoon at the mo lol!

Aw well you never know when you might O Hun so just keep jumping on hubby lol!! Aww how lovely would it be to have a Xmas baby, if its a girl you could name her Holly!


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the best wishes girls! I saw a couple of you wanted to read the birth story. I did not post it here on purpose as sometimes you don't want these more traumatic births rammed down your throat but if you want a read go to bottom of page 661 of this link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-2012-158-snowflakes-29-born-so-far-661.html for story, there are a couple more photos on page 662. If You do read it, remember that we both came out if it just fine and I would go through it all again in s breath for him!! Forgot to say the little monkey was 11 days late too!

Good luck to you poppy! Hope all goes well xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha that's funny! He needs to pull his finger out and start thinking for himself!!

As holly is a nice name, I won't get ahead of myself yet tho! 

Do you have to work tomorrow chick?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm so glad it all turned out ok in the end tooth fairy. And he really is adorable!!

Yeah I'm at work tomorrow at 8am cupcake boooo!
And I know you will get your BFP so soon cupcake and get that rainbow baby!


----------



## cupcake1981

Best get to sleep then bailey! I'm going to slept now so night night.

Thanks for your PMA, I'm not do sure at the moment, think its gonna take a bit longer this time. I'm a bit of a witch and I have a feeling!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm watching American Horror Story then off to bed myself! Lovely festive episode with a homicidal Santa Claus in it lol!!

Night Hun, I'll keep the PMA up for you though, and I'll be having words with the universe again coz there was supposed to be some Xmas BFPs for this thread!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey the bumps doing good cath getting big now.... They nights are the best the ones u hardly spend a penny lol and get shit faced lol... I always preferred when the witch came too so I was out of limbo... I'm hoping jan is ur month Hun...xx

Mrs d so I take it u hav been apple bobby to get rid of the 2 day hang over?xxx

Aw thts great about Ex having her baby big congrats Hun.. What did she have?xxxx

Cupcake yeah for darker OPKs bring on a Xmas baby...x

Bailey u shud get a gym ball they are great after sitting on it 10 mins I feel relief.xx

Well today I'm off but up at the crack of dawn cos of my back.. We are doin nothing today but wrapping prezzies, watching films and maybe had some presents out later.. I got hubby to help me put tan on last night he was pretty good but why do ur hands always go about 3 shades darker than the rest of u? Lol. 

What are all u lovely ladies up to today??xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

You're right bailey we've not had a bfp in a while, we were due some Christmas ones weren't we! Think Shelby might still be in it for a ny one tho. 

Wonder what the OPKs will bring today, want to see a smiley face on my digi!

Oh and that episode of AHS is so creepy. Think I've seen the next one to, it's so creepy!


----------



## cupcake1981

So I think I figured out how to attach pics from my iPhone! Here's last night opk, looks like the one I posted last month the day before it went dark.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcake1981

It's a squinter but its more than it has been!


----------



## AmyB1978

I definitely see it... and I am HORRIBLE at seeing squinters.... hope you manage to catch those eggies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Toothfairy: He is absolutley gorgeous. I'm glad you are both home and well. Thanks for sharing your birth story. Congratulations! :wohoo:

I wouldn't wish 11 days overdue on anyone. :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake tht will defo be pos tomoro or maybe even tonight. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey sorry your df is being a lazy git x

Cupcake your opk is almost there keep bding x
I will definitely be boring you with lots of pics if we see the northern lights haha x

Ex had a baby boy Cheryl. I hope you aren't in too much discomfort over Christmas x
I should have done some apple bobbing I felt so bad oops x

Amy do you feel Christmassy yet? x

Tawn is your ss excited about Christmas yet? x

I hope everyone is well and you are all enjoying your Sunday xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun aw I'd love to see ur pics. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you have all had a good Sunday!

Mrs d - I can't wait to see all your pics if the northern lights!!

Cheryl - aw your day sounds like such a nice day. Hope you and dh had fun!!
Might look into getting one of those gym balls thanks for the tip!

Cupcake - yay looking like it could be any day now, keep bding!!

Amy - hi!! Hope you are ready for Xmas!

Everyone else I hope you are all well! It's been quite quiet on here recently again, I'm always working when you guys are chatty lol!!

AFM - let myself in for disappointment again, I'm really into Christmas cards and picking the right one for all my family etc, and I like keeping them (coz I'm soppy) and my df knows this. So I stupidly was looking forward to my card from him, naively expecting him to actually get me one!! Should have learnt by now, I sort everyone else's stuff out and clearly I'm not important enough to get a card! The joys of Christmas lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey did u not ask him where ur card was? I wud hav made a big deal out of not getting a card so he felt bad and goes out to get one for u... I love cards...x


----------



## baileybubs

I asked him on Friday if I had a card and he said he was getting me one. So he's been off today whilst I've been at work and I came home thinking he might have got me one and he hasn't. And he's working tomorrow so won't get chance. He used his favourite line "I'm doing it tomorrow", but like I said he's working all day, plus it's Xmas eve, there'll only be rubbish ones left. Nevermind, I guess I should have known he wouldn't get me one!

Eurgh and just had a really awkward moment. My BIL and SIL (who lost their daughter at 36 weeks) are over at MIL's and asked us to come over to give us something. They have given us their mosses basket and some clothes. I'm looking quite pregnant now, and without even thinking about it I rubbed my bump. I just feel so bad for them and the whole thing was strange and awkward. Didn't know what to say really. I still feel so sad for them, and it must have been so hard for them to give us that.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun maybe he'll get u a nice one.

Aw thts such a shame, they probably want it out there house tbh..are they going to try again?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I hope he gets you a nice card x
That was nice of your bil and sil it must be hard for them but they are obviously still happy for you. Did you say they were trying again? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they are trying again. It must just be so hard for them to give it to us and to see me looking more pregnant by the day. I'm hoping we can give them the mosses basket back after we have used it for a few months coz they will have one on the way. It's just so heartbreaking, and I feel like I never say the right thing or react in the right way in these situations.


----------



## MrsDuck

It must be so hard bailey but I'm sure they wouldn't want you to feel awkward, like you say hopefully you can give it back to them after a couple of months of use coz they'll have one on the way xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I hope so, I know it must be on their minds all the time. And would be lovely for Millie to have a little niece or nephew who's not much younger than her. 

What's everyone else up to this evening anyway?

I'm watching die hard at the moment lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey sorry your df is being pants again :(. That's musta been do tough for your SIL & BIL, I can't imagine what they are going through. I hope they fall pregnant again quickly and the cousins can play together as they grow up. 

Mrs d you defo have to put pics up of your trip.

Cheryl hope you've had a nice day.

AFM my OPKs are progressing nicely, haven't done one since lunch as been out do gonna go one now. However asked hubs if he fancied an early night and he was like we maybe.....then he obvs realised that maybe we NEED to do it, and suggested the morning. Really think I should already count myself out this cycle!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but you never know cupcake! It's far too early to be counting yourself out already!

I think I need to resign myself to the fact that df is bloody useless lol, love him all the same though lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm such a twit I just wasted a digi stick doing it wrong :(. Cheapies are looking good, just waiting to do it again!

Not that I'm getting lucky tonight anyway!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw is there nothing you can do to persuade him? My df doesn't need much persuasion lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yippee!!!! A smiley face on my digi! 

Well we did it yest am, guess I might be covered by that if we don't get to it again, altho it's not a great situation.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I hope those spermies are in place waiting for the eggy xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure you have an amazing chance at a christmas conception cupcake!! PMA!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey all. Sorry not been on. Read back but won't rem much was about 10 pages lol!

Cath clomid can lengthen lp. Sorry you feel like that re taking it :( I really wanted it to work for you both. Makes me sad it didn't. 

Cupcake you sound in a good place right now. I'm happy to see you being positive and cheery :) 

My bleeding is gone just some tinged cm. still some sharp ish pains then some tightening pains. No movements at all but can find one on Doppler. Maybe 2 but not sure if that one is just the same one as quite nearby! I've midwife tomo so will see what she's saying then. 

I've mw then Fin has a party. Visiting granny and gdad then to mums and church for Xmas carols :) excited. Home wrap and Santa comes :)

Hope you all have a wonderful Xmas eve and Xmas day! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey dani, glad your bleeding is better, hopefully the mw will put ur mind to rest xx

In in an ok place, hate to say it but enjoying not being pregnant and dealing with all that stress, as much as I want to get preggo again I'm terrified of the feelings it will bring, but I am going to be positive next time x


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm in that place right now. I feel so bad I'm not enjoying it and its affecting my moods so much then I take it out on G and the kids :( horrible horrible what MC can do x


----------



## CherylC3

Happy Christmas Eve ladies hope u all hav nice days planned...x

Cupcake yeh for ur smiley face Hun... Xmas conception for u lovely. Xx

Bailey I'm sorry df is a nightmare Hun hope he's better help when Millie comes. Xx

Dani hope u get on ok at the midwife Hun... Hope ur twins are just fine. Xx

I'm working 9 till 3.30 today then I need to get hubby's prezzies from my mums to wrap. I hide them at hers every yr. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani ur babies are fine, you're out of the dangerous part now, try and enjoy them!

Cheryl I got hubs so am not out! Whoop!

Bailey are you off today? 

More cramps, never has cramps with ov b4 x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, sorry your df is such an idiot!! You deserve a million cards!

Dani, good luck at the midwife today, make sure you let us know how it goes.

Cath, sucks that you have to work today, I hope it goes by fast!

Cupcake, catch that Christmas eggy!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Amy hun hope your ok!!

Dani im ok now hun, i think it was the fact i just wanted AF to show so much i regretted taking it but now i dont, im grateful for you for giving it to me hun 

Let us know what MW says hun,

Ladies im not going to be on here much over xmas and new year so Happy Xmas everyone xxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy Xmas to you too!!!! I hope it's a great one!!! :xmas7::xmas8::wine:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!! Merry Christmas Eve!!!

:xmas8: :xmas3: :xmas4: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas12:

Amy - Awww thanks Hun, I'll tell him you said that lol!! He actually went out and bought me a card this morning after all that!

Cheryl - don't work too hard today!! I hide df's pressies under the bed, he'd never look there lol!

Dani - hope it goes ok at the MW, and enjoy all your festivities!!

Cath - really glad you are out of limbo and get get cracking on that New year baby soon!! Merry Christmas!!!

Tawn - enjoy going home, I don't know if I will catch you on here over the next few days so have an amazing time and I can't wait to see all your pics from your baby shower!!

Fletch - merry Christmas Hun, hope you aren't working too hard!

Mrs d - are you all organised and ready? I don't know why I just get the idea you will have everything all sorted and in its place already!!

Cupcake - you do sound really positive and cheery and that's great to hear Hun, hope you have a wonderful Christmas!

Poppy - saw on fb about not sleeping, hope little Engelburt lets you rest a bit more! Have a wonderful Christmas and let us know if there's any signs of labour!!

Thurl - hope you are doin well Hun and merry Christmas!! 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone there but if I have merry Christmas and may all your Christmas wishes come true!!

AFM - I have decided my New Years resolution already is to stop being such a whinger!!! My df isn't perfect and is a pain a lot but despite that I love him so much, I just need to get my head around the fact that he is a forgetful useless man lol! He went out and got me a card this morning (I suspect he got his mum to drive him as we live in a quiet little town with no shops as such and he doesn't drive) and he also got me a little robin which has a story behind it so was really thoughtful. He had to get up early and he loves his sleep do he really must love me lol!! I do keep thinking that if I hadn't whinged though he wouldn't have actually got me a card. Anyway I am thankful for my silly, pain in the bum df and vow to stop being so moany!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Christmas eve everyone xxx

Dani I hope all goes well with the mw x

Cupcake yay you got hubby again this am, I've got everything crossed for you x

Bailey I'm glad your df got you a card you deserve a nice one x
I am all prepared I went to the farm shop this morning and got all the fresh veg, I have rearranged the house, the sofas from the dining room have been moved into the lounge too so everyone has a seat and the dining room has the table extended I just need to lay it now but I'll do that later and I'm currently baking and not stressed at all it's great, hubby has gone into work for the morning (which is probably why I'm not stressed haha) xx

Poppy let us know if bubba comes early x

I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## CherylC3

:xmas6::xmas6:Hope all you ladies are having a nice day I'm just in for lunch 2 more hairs to do then santos coming :xmas6: woops Santa lol...xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol don't kno wot happend there lol...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope santa is good to you Cheryl xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks mrs d hope he's good to u too Hun...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Is everyone suitably excited??!! I have found my Christmas spirit yay!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I think I finally have, we had some friends around this afternoon, we are going to someone's house soon for some Christmas drinks and nibbles then let the madness of tomorrow begin xx

Glad you are in the Christmas spirit bailey, it must be the card from your df xx

Has anyone heard how dani got on at her mw appointment today? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah think I was being a grumpus last night and the fact that he got up early when he hates getting up early, just to get me a card made me realise I've been a moaner lol. Pregnancy has kinda made me think he doesn't love me (crazy hormones) but I've realised I'm silly and he does love me very much! 

I haven't heard how Dani's appointment went but she was updating her Facebook status a couple of hours ago so think it went ok (if she had it earlier today that is).


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm feeling very sleepy on my sofa at the mo, SIL came round earlier and we polished off a bottle of mulled wine, daytime drinking finishes me off!


----------



## Leinzlove

Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope the day is good to you all. :)


----------



## CherylC3

Merry christmas ladies......xxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Merry Christmas to a bunch of amazing ladies!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Vday Cheryl! :yipee:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, Vday on Christmas day... what a wonderful gift!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!
 



Attached Files:







181885_4680700346861_58195763_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmyB1978

ttcbabyisom said:


> My hubby got me this for Christmas! The open heart necklace represents fertility and good luck for conceiving! My favorite gift ever! Also have never received anything from Tiffany before so I'm super excited!!! Merry Christmas everyone and :dust: for 2013 babies!!!

Very sweet!!! Tell him he did a good job!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas xxx

Cheryl happy vday, extra special with it being crimbo day too xx

Ttc what a lovely gift from your hubby, he's a keeper x

The family has finally all gone so I thought I'd check up on you lovely ladies, I hope you all had a fab day and here's to doing it all again tomorrow xxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies... Hope u all had a lovely day, I was spoiled... Today I'm heading back down to my mums to see all my family can't wait.xx

Wot are ur plans today ladies??xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies hope you had a lovely day yesterday. Mine was great!

Ttcbabyisom - aww that's lovely Hun!

Cheryl - yay for V day!! I am cleaning up and tidying today once my mum goes back home and then spending the evening with the in laws. What are you up to today? 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you all seemed to have a great day yesterday, I had a great day too, had all the family around today and yesterday for lunch and then played family games in the evenings but I'm glad we are having a quiet day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Quiet days are nice and lovely. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

They are indeed leinz. I hope you had a great day and only 26 days to go til you meet zoela :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, hope you enjoy your quiet day. I'm having a relaxing day too until I go to work at 5.

Leinzlove I can't beleive you will be meeting Zoela soon!!

Everyone else I hope you are having a good time!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh and just noticed my ticker!! I'm down to double figures til Millie is due!! 99 days to go!


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo to working today bailey but yay for only 99 days to go til you meet Millie :happydance: xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Yay for 99 days


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for double digits!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!

How are you all doing? I'm shattered already! All I've done is do the ironing and I'm ready for a nap again lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun I hope you managed to get your nap in before work. I've had a good day around the shops in the sales yay xx

Anyone else bought much in the sales? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Yeah for double digits..x

Mrs d glad u are enjoying the sales I'm avoiding the shops I hate when it's so busy. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You aren't far behind Cheryl it'll be double digits for you too soon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone doing anything nice for new year? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d,

Did you get much at the sales today? I've not made it to them yet, not that I'm much of a sale shopper anyway!

We're going to some friends for games and nibbles for NY. What you up to?

Yey for single digits bailey! X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we're going to my mums on Hogmanay and the Chinese on new yrs day.xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm I love Chinese but hubby doesn't so we don't get it very often :( 

We're off to friends then family on new years eve for drinkies and nibbles, all in walking distance so no trying to get a taxi home yay

I bought a few tops, a cardigan, 2x jumpers, a skirt and some ski socks so I did quite well :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake you've got to go for a walk around town there are some great bargains in the sales xx

Cheryl the shops weren't busy at all, no queues for the changing rooms or to pay xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds like a success mrs d, I thot they shops wud of been mobbed.. I ordered tan riding boots yesterday from frasers but the weren't on sale. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a shame, did you wait til after Christmas to order them in the hope of them being on sale? It's sods law that they wouldn't be :( xx


----------



## CherylC3

No hubby was buying me boots but cudnt get my size so just gave me a voucher to order them... Can't wait to get them they look so nice....xx

Well back to work today :( today, tomoro and mon to do then off for 4 days. Xxx

How are u all doing its been very quiet in here everyone busy having family fun. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I love boots, I hope you get them soon. Don't work too hard xx

Yeah it's very quiet on here and fb everyone must be busy bding :) 

If anyone needs maternity clothes next online has loads in the sale xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d!

Busy bding lol, having a test from that after last weekend! Think everyone's busy seeing family and friends. Has it gone quiet at your place now. 

I went to the shops today, didnt buy a single sale thing, but did treat myself to some skin care and perfume, both from brands that are not owned by my employer, best of all I bought it with vouchers I got from work lol! 

Much planned for the weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey cupcake I've got everything crossed for your Christmas baby making x
Boo to you not finding anything in the sales :) but I bet it felt good spending your vouchers from work on the competitors brands hehe ;) 

Yes it's finally gone quiet here so had chance to put my house back to normal. I've got a quiet couple of days before new years eve then a couple of hectic days then off on holiday I can't wait, the tickets arrived today and we have all our clothes laid out ready to go :happydance: 

How are you hun? You doing anything for NY? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I did love the irony of it. I've worked there so long I'm bored with the stuff we make and fancied something diffrrent.

Oh yes not long til your holiday! How exciting! 

I don't really have any symptoms other than cramps everyday since o and some backache, I think I'm prob out! X


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think you can go by symptoms as they are so similar to af. When is af due and are you going to test early or wait to see if the witch arrives? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I totally learned that last cycle mrs d! So I'm just waiting to see! I have nothin. So far to make me wonder if I am so ill wait til I'm late! AF is due next weekend ish I think going off when I o'd! X


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope I log on while I'm on holiday to your bfp. We haven't had a bfp for a while now, I hope it's like buses and a few arrive together xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol well see! I've a feeling it's gonna take a whole this time, dunno why, I just get feelings about things, bit of a witch like that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Taking a few months isn't necessarily a bad thing hun as it could mean that your body is being more choosey on which eggy is fertilised to get your forever baby. It will be third time lucky for you I'm sure :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Exactly, that's the way I'm thinking totally! X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

I think thats a great way of thinking about it cupcake, your body is making sure it chooses the right eggy for your rainbow! And it will be nice for your body to have a few non-preggo months to recoup, so its totally ready for your rainbow xxxx

Mrs d - oooh not long til you go now how exciting!!!!

Whats everyone up to? I have the whole evening to myself to chill out. I'm gonna watch Lord of the Rings The Two Towers which I recorded, and so when df comes home we can watch the third one together. And I will also pig out on food hehe!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm actually really enjoying not being pregnant, and not having to stress everyday. After 1st mc I just longed to be preg again but I don't feel that this time, I'm enjoying the break tbh, so if it happens it happens! I'm sure I won't be so relaxed a few months down the line!

We have my sis and BIL over tonight for games and nibbles, maybe my bf and her dh to but she needs to see if she can get a sitter first as I only asked her an hour ago. Have been in the kitchen making cheese straws and vol au vents and my salmon pâté this afternoon!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh that all sounds delish!! Sounds like a fun evening Hun!! I think after the first month or so after my mc I was started to feel more relaxed and was actually happy for the break (I still desperately wanted a BFP of course but sometimes it was nice to not have to be constantly tired and worrying!!). I am sure that with your more relaxed attitude it will happen really soon and the timing will be perfect for your rainbow! I can't wait for some more BFPs on here, I agree with what mrs d said, BFPs on this thread are a bit like buses, and loads will come at once in the new year!! Here's to 2013 ladies!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Aw cupcake they sound yummy Hun... I think not stressing about getting pg is the best thing to do I was the same after my second mc I said to hubby we can just wait and see wot happens then I got my BFP when I least expected it. Xx

Bailey how u doin Hun? U thot about furniture yet? Was going to order mines next wk.xxx

Hi to everyone else hoe u are all doin good. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy the evening to yourself bailey, and why not pig out and eat lots if goodies xxx

Cupcake enjoy your evening with your family and friends your food sounds yummy xx

I'm enjoying a chill out evening too but there is a load of rubbish on tv :( xx


----------



## baileybubs

You could be a geek like me and watch lord of the rings mrs d lol!!

Cheryl hi :hi: well we have got a Moses basket, as well as two sets of drawers, and so really furniture wise all we need is the crib. 

Mmmm cupcake I wish I could have some of your cheese twists right now lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d hope u enjoy ur chill night..x

Bailey cool I'm looking at mamasandpaps furniture bundles cos we nd everything.xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Are there any good deals about on nursery furniture? x


----------



## CherylC3

Mamas and papas hav a sale on the now so might just stick to wot we saw there...x


----------



## Leinzlove

OOOOOOO I want Chinese, too! It's to bad it elevates my sugar. :(


----------



## MrsDuck

It's a fish and chips night tonight mmm

I hope all is good with all you lovely ladies xx

Is anyone doing anything nice for new year? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d! Mmmmmm I could just eat fish and chips too but we've no nearby chippy!

I'm working til 10pm NYE, then back in at 8am NYD so nothing interesting for me boo! Just probably nip over to the in laws to see in the new year then to bed by 12.30 I would think lol! What have you got planned? I am looking forward to NYD and the day after though. Df is off NYD and I finish at 3pm then we are both off day after so we are going to spend some time together yay!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a bummer bailey but it will be nice to spend nyd with your df, the last one just the two of you xx

We are having drinks and nibbles with friends then off to my family party with a stagger (no doubt) back home in the early hours xx

What is everyone eating nyd? I can't decide to do buffet food or a little roast? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't stopped eating this holiday, all I'm thinking about is food too (if you haven't already noticed) haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, me too, I bought so much yummy stuff for me to eat and still loads of it left!

Just put a spiced winter fruit strudel in the oven lol!!

Me and df will just be having what ever we fancy on NYD coz I don't think we are going out anywhere, unless we go over to the in laws coz sometimes MIL does a little buffet if any of df's brothers are over visiting.


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Fish & Chips yum! This thread always has its way of making me hungry. :)

No major plans for NYE here... OB Appt. and DH has to work all night. It'll just be me and DD. I'll probably watch the ball drop as she sleeps.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thts a rubbish ur working bailey. X

Mrs d all I've done is eat too lol..x

Aw Leinzlove thts a shame ur hubby has to work.x

Well after today I'm off till sat then il do sat and off till the wed :) so looking forward to it... I ordered our furniture great savings the now in mamas and papas got walnut wood and bought all the bubble blue bedding and curtains so I'm hoping we're defo team blue lol... Heading to my mums tonight for the bells then the Chinese tomoro can't wait....xxx

Hope all u other lovely ladies are having fun...xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hi everyone
Hope u all have a great nye!!! I'm staying in with dinner and a movie as its getting close now


----------



## Poppy84

Omg in on single digits. 9 days to go!


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeeek!! How exciting poppy!!!

Have a good NYE everyone, I'm off to work now and probably end up going to bed before midnight, speak to you all in 2013!


----------



## CherylC3

God poppy I can't believe it i remember u on here squinting at ur cheapies before u got ur BFP and now u hav 9 days to go. Xxxx :happydance:

Bailey don't u work too hard Hun... Spk to u soon. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz what a bummer your hubby has to work :( xx

Poppy so exciting you are in single figures, any signs of anything happening yet? xx

Bailey don't work too hard xx

Cheryl yay for time off work and yay for ordering your nursery furniture xx

I hope everyone has a good NYE and may 2013 bring us all lots if luck xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Poppy, yay for single digits!!! 

AFM- happy new years!!! I am hoping/wishing/praying for lots of BFP and rainbow babies in our arms in 2013!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy new year Amy xx

Leinz how did your appointment go? xx


----------



## xturnitupx

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join in. You seem like such a beautiful, strong group of women and reading through your thread (I'm still very much at the beginning! lol) has been a tremendous help for me. 

We miscarried Nov 25 at 10 1/2 weeks, a few days after our first scan that seemed certain something was wrong ... baby measured much too small, doctor didn't try for heartbeat... after the measurement, everything just seemed to change... doctor whisked us straight out the door, saying my dates must be wrong, sending us for blood... 
It was a day before Thanksgiving here, the day we'd planned to announce the pregnancy to our extended family (this was our first baby)... anyway, it's all been pretty awful. I'm not sure why we held off telling people; miscarrying never even occurred to me (it feels so stupid to say that now). I started bleeding Nov 22 (Thanksgiving) and everything passed 3 nights later.

I hope I haven't gone on too much, said too much - this is the first time I've even shared what happened ... my poor partner was left the task of telling my parents and his father, as I couldn't bring myself to talk about it. I still don't feel like I can talk about it, but somehow it feels okay here... you're all so wonderful ... and you've all had to go through this, awful as that is... 

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to see how many of you are now pregnant, and so far along, with beautiful healthy babies! :)
And I'm sure everyone here will be pregnant with beautiful healthy babies soon, it's hard to believe it's been such a short time since this thread began! (though each day trying to conceive seems like an eternity, i know.)

We are currently in the 2ww too, I've been pregnancy testing like a mad woman. I started temping a couple weeks after the miscarriage... I'm new to all this, but I wanted to start trying again straight away ... we began bding every 1-2 days after bleeding stopped (a bit of an adjustment, as we'd never done it this way before... but I felt pretty desperate to be pregnant, and thankfully my partner understood) ... my temps show a pretty clear o 17 days ago, and am now in limbo ... neg pregnancy tests, no :witch: ... symptoms that could go either way ... 

SO ... sorry that was so long!! I certainly can talk ... 

BUT I hope you don't mind if I spend the wait reading through your stories (and hopefully joining in once I make it through!). I can't thank you ladies enough for sharing your stories, supporting one another... being generally wonderful :)
I'm sure there have been loads of lurkers like me over the past few months, and I'm sure you have touched and inspired them in much the same way as you have me :)


----------



## Poppy84

Hi turnitup

I'm so so sorry for your loss. This is a great thread and certainly the perfect place to share what happened and get some support. The ladies here r lovely and we can all be there for u in ur ttc journey.
Good luck in ur TWW. Let 2013 be lucky for u and everyone else


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome Turnitup, I am glad you found us and felt comfortable sharing the story of your miscarriage with us. We are here for you, to talk about your loss, to talk about the TWW, to talk about your cycles... or just anything. This is an amazingly supportive group of women. As you mentioned we are all in different stages (some of us pregnant, some of us still trying, some of us waiting to try) but the one thing we all have in common is the losses we've experienced. 

I hope that you are able, in time, to find peace with your loss... though I don't know if the pain ever really goes away. I can definitely relate to the need to try again.. we did and ended up pregnant again 2 months after our loss, so it can happen.

Good luck to you in the new year!


----------



## Leinzlove

Poppy: WOW! 9 days... Eeek! So exciting! :wohoo:

Cheryl: Yay for all that time off. And also for baby furniture! I love deals. :)

Duck: Appt. went great. 1cm dilated, 20% enfaced... ultrasound tomorrow to check fluid levels and placenta. I have gestational diabetes and sometimes this causes the placenta to not work good. Won't be long for your appt. now! :wohoo:

xturnitupx: I'm so sorry for your loss. You've came to the right thread. The ladies in here have really helped me and they are amazing! I hope you are holding your rainbow baby super soon. :hugs:

LADIES: It's 2013... This is our year! Lots & Lots of :dust:! Happy New Year Everyone!

Cath: How are you? Haven't seen you around for a bit. Or did I miss something?


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy New Year lovely ladies xxx

Turnitup I'm glad you felt like you wanted to join us, you are right all the ladies are really lovely and will support each other even when their own luck is down. I'm so sorry for your loss and what you have been through, but I'm glad you decided to join us. You will be here forever reading through our ramblings so please just join in and you'll get to know us and our stories as we chatter xx

Leinz sorry for your GD and I hope all is good with your placenta. Oooh your last chance to see zoela tomorrow til she joins us :happydance: xx

Cheryl I hope you are enjoying your time off xx

Poppy any developments? xx

Tawn I hope you are having a nice time spending time with your family xx

Dani how are the twins? xx

Cath, cupcake, bailey, amy, fletch, shelby, thurl and everyone else I hope you are all well xx

Bring on 2013 :dust: :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies and happy new year!!! 2013 is gonna be awesome!!

Turnitup - hi and welcome to the thread. I'm so sorry for your loss, and what an awful day to start miscarrying, thanksgiving, that must have been really hard. Most of us on here started to try straight away after our mcs so we completely understand. Have you been using opks? Thank you for sharing your story with us and I am glad that you felt we were the right group for you! Everyone on here is amazing! I agree with mrs duck though, don't feel that you have to read through everything as sometimes we have just chatte about weather and what we have for tea (we are a very chatty lot!). You'll be there forever reading everything we have written on here so just feel free to jump in now and I'm sure our stories will each become clear as we chat! Welcome!

Leinz - OMG not long now then!!! I'm so excited to welcome Zoela into the world!!!

How was everyone's New Year's Eve and day?

I have had a lovely meal with the in laws and played some cards etc, and then me and df watched Up, I nearly cried lol!! Sooooo looking forward to a lie in tomorrow though seen as my silly df woke me at 3.30am and I couldn't get back to sleep, then had to be up for work at 7am!! Shattered but content lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and any signs poppy???


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

HNY!

Hey turnitup, you are very welcome to join us, I hope you will get some therapy from our group! Why don't we all do a quick summary of our stories for you so you know who we all are and what our stories are?

Bailey Up defo makes me cry! X


----------



## baileybubs

Good thinking cupcake!! So turnitup, or any others lurking who'd like to join us here's my summary story;

I got my first BFP January 25th last year (2012) just a month after coming off the pill as me and df had decided to ntnp. Everything went fine with my pregnancy until I went for the 12 week scan, where baby measured only 11 weeks and was not moving and had no heartbeat. I was given options as to what I could do and decided to have the tablets, misoprostol, to induce the miscarriage. It resulted in a really complicated miscarriage that left me bleeding for 5 weeks, a strong course of antibiotics and a further 4 weeks waiting for my first AF! Me and df continued ttc for 2 more cycles using the SMEP method and on the last cycle we also used preseed. On July 29th I got my rainbow BFP. I am now almost 27 weeks pregnant with my little girl Millie and although I've had a few scares (bleed at 20 weeks, contractions and possible UTI at 24 weeks) everything so far is looking brilliant for her arrival in April! Hope my story wasn't too long and waffly lol (I tend to talk too much hehe!!).

Cupcake - happy new year!!! Did you have a good evening? We set off Chinese lanterns at midnight, and we made wishes, if I tell you guys my wish will it not come true??


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and feel free to ask any questions turnitup, or anyone else, I hope that my experiences can help other people so I don't mind answering anything about what happened with me x


----------



## Leinzlove

I got my BFP on Jan. 28, 2012 after TTC for 5 cycles. I experienced a natural MMC at 9 weeks, 2 days. (March 6, 2012). I had one AF and found myself with a rainbow BFP on May 14, 2012. I was so scared to MC again. The time dragged something awful to my first Dr. Appt. at 9 weeks. I cried entering the Dr. office and about freaked when they couldn't get a clear picture adominally. They did vaginal and there she was all beautiful looking gummy bear, heart beating away. I'm due in 18 days with that same beautiful looking beating away gummy bear.


----------



## AmyB1978

My story...
My husband and I got married April 8th and decided to start NTNP just before the wedding. My cycle was in our favor and I o'd on our honeymoon... life was even more in our favor and we conceived on our honeymoon but then took a turn, as life does, and we had a natural miscarriage at 6 weeks. We decided to continue to NTNP (we are both 34 (now, 33 when we started trying) and it took my sister 3 years and in-vitro to get her rainbow so I didn't really want to "waste any time" incase it also took us a long time.) 

I had one really weird cycle in between, if it was even a full cycle, I am not sure... then got a BFP on July 1st! I have been terrified of losing this baby as well but, so far so good, we've had a few complications but they are, thankfully, being well managed and Mama and baby are doing well. I am 31 weeks with a little girl that we are naming Emily Nicole... she is due March 5th.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey happy new yr everyone...xx

Welcome turnitup Sorry for ur lossXxx

I got my 1st BFP 23rd feb 2012 was over the moon I started bleeding 6th march went for a scan at early pregnancy unit on the 9th and confirmed I had miscarried I was heartbroken the next day I passed everything naturally it was e most painful upsetting thing ever... So after tht we were ttc till jun got a BFP the beginning of jun but bleeding started 2 days later so think it was a chemical then 2 wks later on 17th jun I got a BFP I was so scared went for a scan I got told I was going to hav a mc then a wk later I had to go back to check but there was a heartbeat so I was so pleased but then 2 days later the bleeding started again so I got booked in for a dnc on the 10th July didn't wait the 2 wks to hav sex and on the 3rd aug I got my BFP with no af inbetween and here I am 25 wks pregnant with a little boy.....x

Hope my story helps u Hun. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Turntip - hi hun, welcome to the gorup, - this really is the nicest group on BnB - everyone is here for each other, hopefully you will catch this cycle!! My story - had a BFP in March after ntnp since the prev October, started bleeding in the April and found out i was miscarrying, got my 2nd BFP in May only to discover it was ectopic in June so had a shot of methotrexate but it didnt work so had to have a Laporoscopy - had to stop ttc for 3 months whilst the mtx was out of my system. been NTNP since September as we have had holidays and our engagement party but this month we are def trying.

Leinz im good thanks hun, im CD13 - no idea when i will O as i dont think my opks will arrive in time so we are going to dtd every day from last night or every other day, DF worked out that if we concieve thius month the baby will be born around his birthday so he wants to try like mad lol!

MrsD have a fab holiday!!

Poppy i hope your good hun!!

How is everyone else? 

My friend went into labour nye - and i was at her house, first time i have ever seen anyone in labour it was so exciting!! Went to visit her and her little baby last night - shes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Cath: Congrats on your friends NYE baby! :wohoo: I'm so excited about being updated with your BFP! So happy DF is ready to try like mad. :) Lots and Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well she wasnt really my friend as she claimed i wasnt happy for her and her df that they were pregnant which was utter BS as i was over the moon for them but the last couple of weeks we have been getting on better - think its cause they have moved 6 doors away from us but it was lovely to be there  Wont be long until you guys give birth :-D !! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Well, I'm glad you are getting on better. I feel the same mixes for my SIL sometimes who always is snubbing me. But, yet other times she's very nice. I don't get it. But, I get along the best I can to keep peace in the family. LOL!

She announced her BFP at 3 weeks pregnant right after I had my loss 2 months before. I did love being about 7 weeks pregnant in secret at the time. And I did get alot of joy at announcing weeks later. :)

I can't believe my EDD is approaching. I swell with tears thinking about holding my rainbow.


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont understand why people do it for?!

When we were pg the first time we kept it quiet for a bit as she had PCOS and was told she never would concieve naturally and when we told her she didnt say ANYTHING to us, when she was preg i txt her straight away saying how happy i was for them both and what wonderful news etc and she just avoided me saying i wasnt happy for her, she smoked, ate rubbish food and had the odd tipple now and then throughout the pregnancy and the baby was born with a turn in her eye, enlarged kidney, heart murmer and enlarged liver. 

When is your EDD Hun?? I bet you are hun, itll be fab when shes here!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry to hear about the medical problems with baby. :( I don't know why people do it either. And it really urks me... I did all I could to ensure a healthy pregnancy with DD and she was still born with birth defects. :( I'm happy though everything was treated with three major surgeries her first year and you wouldn't know by looking at her. But, it does make me wonder why me? 

I'm due January 20, hun! Had ultrasound today and she weighs 7lbs 1oz. I'll probably be induced about a week before my due date because of gestational diabetes. Not because baby is big at all but because the placenta stops functioning earlier.


----------



## cathgibbs

oh sorry hun i didnt realise DD had problems when born :-( it does make you wonder especially when you done everything by the book and you get people out there drug taking,smoking, drinking etc and then their babies turn out fine!!

wooooooooooooooooooo 17 days!!! eekkkk!!! And if you do def get induced that means only 10 days EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

No worries at all hun. I wouldn't trade her for the world. :) It is urking... Just like MC and all other things really. Life can just be so cruel and unfair. :(

I'm getting excited! I really can't believe its so soon. Some days feels like I've been pregnant forever, and others not long at all.


----------



## cathgibbs

I bet you wouldnt hun :hugs: its never ending worry - first we worry about getting preg, then about mc, then if the scans will go ok, then about the labour then we will worry about them for the rest of their lives  

I think its gone quite slow but i think thats because you announced your bfp not so long after my 2nd bfp and there has been so much happeniong since that and i think Cheryls have gone slow lol dont ask me why! all the others have seemed to have flown by apart from you pair lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

True that about worry. Thats why its so rewarding and such a miracle. :)

I'm ready for your third time lucky BFP! Cheryls has been a bit slow for me too, Maybe because we met back in March losing our angels at the same time. :( I sure do remember waiting with her and thinking that AF after was never going to show up. Felt like we waited forever.


----------



## cathgibbs

its nice that you both waited together - obviously it would have been better in diff circumstances :-( but you both have your rainbow babies on the way now!! have you got everything sorted?

Do you watch One Born Every Minute at all? I know they do an American version of it ? xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

For the most part, I'm all sorted. Or as I can be for moving into our new house Feb. 1.

I've saw some of One Born every minute and also A baby story, but they both make me cry. Have you been watching it? Didn't I see somewhere that the new season started yesterday?


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls :) loads to read again. I'm so rubbish at keeping up! 

Big house day today. Kids shipped out so we can take apart and build new beds etc. They are sharing as of today to make way for the twinks. They are well excited but we will see how long the love lasts lol. Bye bye long lies for us I bet ;)

Will hopefully get on more next week once back to reality but I'm already jam packed with photo bookings and back to childminding. What a shock to the system!


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got anyone to help when you do move Leinz? 

Yep it started last night - i love it - DF loves it too, thats when he mentioned to me that if we concieve this month it will be born around his birthday - i was shocked that he actually thought about that lol, 

Dani are you moving house or just moving the kids into the same room? its all exciting! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ealth-families-Four-mothers-tell-stories.html


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cath yeh for ur friend having her baby... And yeh for df wanting to ttc...xx

Leinzlove I kno u really helped me after my 1st mc I remember the long wait we had together and I remember logging on hoping to hav a message from u... Now ur rainbow is almost on touching distance ur due dates the day before my bday. Xxx

Dani hope u had a gd new yr and yeh for getting organised for the twins...xx

Afm just took my tree down and I'm pooped so tired not working till sat so I'm just trying to take it easy. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Take it easy Cheryl hun :hugs: have a chillout day now  I took my tree down on Dec the 27th lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I wud hav taken mines down then too but cudnt be arsed lol hav been putting it off but glad my house is back to normal. Xxx u back at work cath?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!!!

Wow leinzlove I am so excited to hear about Zoela's welcome to the world!!!! EEEk and its so soon!! My friend is due a few days after you too so I am well excited!!

Dani - aw I bet Leila and Fin love sharing a room at first, but I bet the arguments will start soon lol!!! It will all be worth it once those twinnies join you though, whens your 20 week scan??

Cheryl - hey hun, I hope you didnt take your tree down alone naughty girl!! Taje it easy missy!! Hows little Harrison/Leo? I have some days when Millie is really active and others when she worries me coz she's all quiet! She was kicking away during my bloody driving test though haha!!

Cath - you dont have opks??!! What have you done with the real POAS addict Cath?? Lol!!! I cant wait for your BFP, 2013 has started off as a fab year and its only gonna get better for everyone!!

Amy - are you feeling any better? Hope you are resting loads hun xxxx

Fletch - are you resting up too after the business of christmas and new year? Whats your ttc plan at the mo hun, are you ntnp or using opks? SMEP method? What cycle day are you on? Sorry I have a terrible memory!!

Tawn - hope America is wonderful hun!!

Mrs d - wel jel!!! Hope your travel was ok and have a fab-u-lous time hun!!!

Thurl - how are you doing hun? Hope you are well, love your fb pics of your wedding xx

Cupcake - what cd are you?? When are you testing coz I know you are trying not to symptom spot!

I hope I didnt miss anyone!!!

Has anyone else noticed that Poppy hasnt been on here or fb in the last day or so?? Or is that just me wishful thinking that shes in labour!!! If so good luck hun, cant wait to see engelbert!!!

AFM - I passed my driving test!! WOOOOHOOOOOO!!! Couldnt be happier, now just gotta get out there on my own lol!! Also only got 5 weeks left at work and my MW appt next week when she will start measuring and checking Millie's position etc eeeeek!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I'm superstitious, I dont take my tree down til 12 days after christmas lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

:ninja:Congrats congrats :wohoo::wohoo: :bunny: so pleased u passed...xxx

Yeah did it myself but I've left hubby the boxes to put away cos they are way to heavy. Xx

Maybe Poppy's baby's coming. :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cheryl!! I'm well chuffed lol!!

At least you didnt move the boxes, take it easy lol (I'm always being told off for doing too much lol).

Yeah maybe poppy is in labour.......how exciting!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhh I hope she is!!! FX!!!

Well done Bailey!! such a relief to be driving when you have a baby on the way :-D you will be fine in the dark hun just take someone who can drive with you so your nerves will be ok 

Its nice when its all back to normality isnt it? Looks cleaner too lol!! Yep Cheryl in work today - not that iv got much done lol

Bailey i ordered some on NYE but cant see them coming for a few days cause of the xmas post etc, i may pop into a cheap shop after work and get some lol! having no O Pains or anything which is normal for CD13 but my CM is major lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Did you get any opks then cath?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow chatty today ladies! Nice to see us all back on here! 

Leinz you are so close, can't wait to see pics of your bubba!

Bailey so pleased you passed yey! Im I'm cd 27 or 28, and think I ov'd cd16/17. I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's sooooo hard! I may test on Sat but we all know im naughty and not an early tester! 

Cath damn for slow OPKs!!!! I used to use Tesco ones b4 i discovered the eBay cheapies! Or superdrug ones are quite cheap I think aren't they!


----------



## cathgibbs

No the bloody shop was shut ggrrrrrr

Oohhhhhh yay cupcake onky 2 more sleeps!!! Have you got a good stock of hpts??

Where is soo at on her cycle?? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh rubbish! Can't believe you run out I keep my stash well stocked! Lol well I dunno if ill test yet, might just wait for AF, hate seeing bfn!

I think AF came on Xmas day for Soo, so maybe cd10 ish?


----------



## cathgibbs

I know im shocked iv run out!! Got loads of hpts but no opks....hopefully they should arrive tomorrow....my cp is awfully high soft and open so hooefully itll happen in the next few days!!

You test when you want hun. Im the total opp id rather see a bfn than af lol iv got everything x its a bfp we havent had any in ages!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fingers crossed hun, all the bding and you should be in with a good chance whether you do opks or not! 

I may test on sat but not had much in the way of symptoms so not hopeful!


----------



## cathgibbs

What symptoms have you had hun? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope we see some brilliant 2013 BFPs on here soon!! It's about time isn't it? Like bloody buses I hope lol!!

Fingers crossed they arrive tomorrow Cath!! I really liked Asdas own opks actually. 

Cupcake - keep getting bfns is hard, I totally get you wanting to wait to see if AF shows. I was always too impatient though lol!! 

I recorded this programme last night called secrets of a successful marriage, did anyone watch it?


----------



## cupcake1981

Loads of cramping last week and some this week, odd mild twinge, touch of the snappies and a little nausea, boobies are feeling quite sore and heavy to. Nothing to convince me I might be and that it's not just PMS!


----------



## cupcake1981

No bailey sounds good tho.

Did you watch OBEM, not sure I can :(


----------



## baileybubs

I did watch it yeah. Was good, they have this new "active labour" equipment which was mainly just a rope hanging from the ceiling and a gym ball in a room with funky lighting lol!!

I think I started watching OBEM again (the re-runs) just before I got my BFP but I couldn't watch it at all for a while. It's hard isn't it to let yourself watch it without it being too emotional. But I have every confidence that during this year all of us will be doing that!!!

This program about successful marriages is strange!! There's one couple that's into tantra, one that doesn't have sex and the woman sleeps with other men, and now it's a couple who met when the woman was 50 and the man was 18!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I haven't watched it since my mcs but it always used to make me proper cry before then, always when the baby is given to the mother or father, I really don't think I can watch it ATM which is a shame as I love it!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm watching that Africa thing with David Attenborough ATM, it's so amazing x


----------



## baileybubs

Well if you have sky or TiVo maybe you can just record it for now and watch it when you feel ready again. And I always cry when the baby is born too. It's worse when the dads cry!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna watch that on catch up, I meant to record it and forgot!!!

This program I'm watching is getting weirder!! Now the guy in this marriage is super sexist!! I can't stand that, I'm a bit feminist if I'm honest (until I want df to do something for me and I start going "Honnnneeeeeey....." In my sweetest pleading voice. I also often use the phrase "I'm a tiny little woman!" When I want him to do something for me lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I prob will watch it bailey, even if I do cry! This Africa thing is amazing, things like this make me cry, the scenery and shots if the animals is just breathtaking.


----------



## baileybubs

I know I saw the advert for it with the shot of the lion, was amazing!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

There's a funny bit with done frisky rhinos lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol will deffo have to watch it!


----------



## Poppy84

I will be watching big brother!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh yeah I'd forgot about that poppy!! Does it start at 9pm?


----------



## Poppy84

Yup aparently linsey Lohan is goin in


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I knew Rylan would be Frankie's partner in crime lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Sending loads of positive vibes, sticky dust, rainbow dust, and everything else that is out there to all the ladies in the TWW and TTC!! I can't wait for our 2013 BFP to start rolling in!!

Bailey, congrats on passing your test!!!

MrsD, hope you are seeing tons of northern lights and having a blast, you definitely deserve it! 

AFM, I had quite the scary day with baby Emily. I have been really sick with a sinus infection/bronchitis and had called off work yesterday. I went back in today and was feeling really run down. Part way through the morning I started having really sharp/painful cramps and a tightening of my abdomen combined with sharp/fast twinges in my lady parts. It was actually stopping me and making me cry/breathe hard. I ended up calling my Dr and they wanted me to come in. She talked to me and said it sounds like I was having contractions (by the time I got to the Dr they had stopped but I was still having the random sharp twinge/pain in my lady bits.) She checked my cervix and said it is soft and maybe a tiny bit open but didn't seem to concerned by that. They put baby and I on a monitor to make sure she is okay and to see if I had any more contractions.. baby looked good and I had no contractions while there. They let me come home and I am allowed to go to work tomorrow as long as it doesn't happen again, but they do want me taking more frequent breaks at work. I am supposed to be taking it as easy as possible when not at work (she told me to let someone else do the cleaning/cooking/etc.) and I have an appointment for an ultrasound on Monday (already scheduled) with my specialist. 

She thinks maybe I got dehydrated being so sick and it caused the contractions. I am just glad they've stopped for now and hope it stays away. I know at least one person at my work is really pissed off at me and I am trying not to care. Instead of being concerned for me she just made a really angry face, said okay, and then texted me about 3 minutes after I left asking if I was coming back in today. I hate those people and how insensitive they are.. I shouldn't care... Emily and I come first, but I do.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Amy I'm so sorry you had such a terrible day!!! Do not let those people get to you though! I have people like that in my work and I just ignore them now, I will not let their petty opinions put me and Millie at risk, I don't care what they think anymore. I used to though but after I had those contractions that time it really knocked me for six and scared me into behaving myself and really taking it easy. That's why I am going on maternity early. Please please don't let them get to you, who cares what they think! And when Emily is born and this workmate of yours is cooing over her, remind her of this day!!!


----------



## baileybubs

And drink lots and lots of water and please take it super easy!!!


----------



## Poppy84

Oh Amy how scary for u!!!!
Don't worry at all about people from work. This ur and ur babies health!
Please take it easy from now on


----------



## AmyB1978

Thank you Bailey and Poppy... I am sitting at home with my feet up the rest of the day and trying to make sure I get really well rehydrated.


----------



## baileybubs

Glad to hear it! And don't take any chances, any sign of those twinges and contractions again and get straight to hospital Hun xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Amy what a frightening experiance!!! Im glad your both ok though, must have been so scary for you!! Take it easy now hun and just remember you can get another job but when it comes to yourself and Emily you dont want to take any chances xxxxxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Congrats on passing your test! :wohoo:

Amy: That's awful and very scary! :hugs: Rest and take it easy, do not worry about others at work. You and baby are all that matters. :hugs: Your ultrasound will go perfect!


----------



## thurl30

Morning ladies,

I just thought I'd pop on here for a change :) 

Amy I just read your post, I'm so sorry to hear what happened, take it easy hun and try not to worry too much about work :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok and having a great weekend :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey thurl. How are you today? 

How's everyone's weekend been? I had a horrible shift at work last night but I'm having fun getting used to my car! 

Hope you are all well!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey!!

Sorry work was pants, are you off today? X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm off now, was only in til 1pm today so went to Asda in my car, just because I can lol!! And since then I have taken down the Christmas decs and started on a tidying mission and now I'm pooped lol!! 

How about you cupcake? What have you been up to?


----------



## cupcake1981

We took are decs down this am, room looks so bare now :(

We have had a really lazy weekend, been quite tired since back at work (know why now!) so resting up b4 full week at work :(


----------



## Poppy84

We have just taken our decs down. I hate this day as it means Christmas is officially over booohooooo


----------



## Poppy84

Yay for new ticker cupcake


----------



## cupcake1981

I know rubbish huh poppy but your bubba will be here soon and that's defo better than Christmas!!!

I'm thinking about getting some glass fishbowls and putting led lights in them so I can more fairy lights all year. I have some on sticks in a vase next to the tv that I love but I need more!!

Yeah I put a ticker on, enjoying everyday I'm preg this time, won't change the outcome!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's a good attitude cupcake, enjoy it Hun. Love the new ticker, and definately rest up!

Poppy I hate taking the decs down too. But now I'm itching to start making the house more like a house for the three of us than just the two of us.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, YAY for your new ticker!!! :happydance: I love your attitude, enjoy each moment that you can!!

Our Christmas decorations came down last week.. although we never did have a tree... but we bought one after Christmas so we'll have one for next year! I always have a mixture of feeling glad to "get my house back" and sad that the Christmas touch is gone!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake thats the right attitude to have lovely!!! Woohoooo!! 

Im beyond with my lights lol i got a vase with lights in...little bundle of twigs in my fireplace with lights on and in our alcove we have a really tall bundle of twigs with lights on lol i think it looks so homely xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath how has the bding and OPKs gone lovely? I see you are 1 dpo. Did you get your dark opk?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, 

Cupcake - are you going to the docs today?

Cath - is your ticker right, 1dpo today?


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun im either 2 or 3 dpo, im confused lol my opk on friday was almost pos but that was at 8pm so it might have been pos earlier in the day as i only had my opks in the evening lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah yeah maybe thats the case. I would just keep POAS and bding until either AF shows or you think you are enough dpo (if you did O on Fri) to test!


----------



## cathgibbs

Def hun! i dont want to think i Ov on Friday and just be lazy about it so we will continue OPK testing and BDing until Friday then ill stop lol, 

how are you? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok thanks, just permanently tired lol! I know I have to just get used to this though so its all fine lol!! My hips are killing me now which is stopping me sleep and making it hard to work, glad I finish in 5 weeks but I'm sure I'll end up bored at home instead hehe!!

I am finding the worst part of pregnancy (most of it I love really) but when she goes all quiet.....she's been fairly quiet since yesterday morning and it starts to worry me. Cant wait til she's here so I can see whats going on with her and that she's safe!! Then I just have everything else to worry about for the rest of my life haha!!


----------



## cathgibbs

5 Weeks!! Not long left at all now hun!! Have you done the nursery yet??

Have you got a doppler? Its always a worry with anything isnt it hun? I think once they get to about 4/5 years old the worry will be a little less i think lol!

I think i just bought the wrong bloody HPTS!!! I normally get them from homehealth.co.uk the blue handled ones but iv noticed the indent lines are really bad so i thought id have a look on ebay and found 30 for £2.59 and as soon as i bought them i thought ohhhhhhh cru,bs i bet their the bloody green handled ones- the strips are so thin!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear! I dont think I ever used the green handle ones, maybe just buy some blue ones too?? Then you'll have a massive stock pile of hpts and you wont need them coz as sods law states you will already be preggo hehe!!

Nope, nursery is nowhere near done, my df is being his usual tit of a self and everything will be done on this mystical day "tomorrow" that never seems to happen. We've still got 12 weeks til she's due though but whilst I'm still at work I am finding it so hard to get anything done coz I am always so shattered from working and being on my feet all day!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know the green handled ones irritated the life out of me last time :-( Iv got about 10 blue handled ones at home so thats 40 hpts alltogether lol i may order 10 more blue handled ones but we will see how it goes! I really hope i am, ttc is starting to get to me now, its been 15 months since we started trying.

Ohhh that would be my DF attitude to things lol he will be like 'oh we got 2 weeks left!' ummm no chance get your arse upstairs lover boy!! Doesnt it need to be done a specific amount of weeks before baby is born due to the chemicals coming off the paint? yeah hun you dont need to be doing stuff like that, you have a demanding job! when you come home you just wanna chill out xxx


----------



## baileybubs

They say it should be done 3 months before but she won't be sleeping in there straight away anyway coz she will be in the Moses basket in our room to start with. We just need to buy the wallpaper and the paint though coz his dad is a painter and decorator. I'm gonna buy some wallpaper when I get paid this week and get them on with it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath never used green handled HPTs only blue, never noticed indents.

Bailey I have an appointment weds am with my actual GP which I'm pleased about x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey thats handy that fil is a Painter and Decorater!! 

Awww cupcake the last 2 batches i have had have been awful!! Massive indents on every single one! Ill do one tonight and upload it to show you xxx


----------



## fletch_W

hey ladies i haven been on here in a while. have i missed anything thats not on fb? hope youre all well.

bailey how is sil? was thinking about her today xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well...had a huge temp drop this morning so please God let this be it! Let this be the infamous implantation dip right on cue. Please God let my temp spike again tomorrow and continue to rise. Thank you very much. Amen...


----------



## fletch_W

wow that is a huuge drop! fxd for you ttc!! :dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

Got everything x for you TTC!!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Amy so sorry u had a wee scare hope u and Emily are doing good...xxx

Cupcake once again congrats... Love ur ticker Hun...xxx

Cath I've only used the blue handled ones Hun...please upload so we can see... Fingers crossed its ur BFP Hun....xxx

Bailey aw not long till mat leave Hun I've got 10 wks left... Wot wall paper are u getting?? We ordered Millie & boris wallpaper it's good having painter and decorator in the family my dad does it too...xxx

Fletch hey chick hopes had a nice Xmas and new yr Hun...xxx

Ttc hope ur BFP is close...xx

To anyone I've missed I hope u are all well...xx

Afm been loving my time off the now so nice not having to get up early... We hav ordered our cot mattress and loads of bits and bobs we went daft in mothercare yesterday at the sale rail got loads..:)
Back to work on wed.and my backs still bothering me so I've got the hospital next wk at the physio to see if they can give me anything to help Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

The green OPK's are not good. I sent them back because I was definitley O'ing and they didn't pick it up.

I ended up buying nothing else but the light blue handled wondflo. There is another brand and I would ask the seller in advance making sure they were wondflo.


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinz green handled HPTS not OPKS - we dont get Woundfo over here, i think id be waiting weeks for them to be dispatched from america lol

Hey cheryl hows things hun xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm back today guys...going to try and catch up...no clue how i'm going to do that...i'm way too far behind. Can someone catch me up in a post that's been on here religiously??? I'm all the way back to October I think..sorry!!! I'll try to today since I'm home sick and have the time. I hope everyone is well and I'm sure i have posts that were responses to mine throughout that I will try to get to as well. Love you all!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw bless her I can't imagine her pain, she will come round though, and like we all know they only thing we want after the loss off a child is to be preg again, I hope she falls quickly again xxx

Just looking at your signature and yay, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> You guys have chatted too much and im too busy to catch up!! I miss anything important?!? I am snowed under, literally by snow globe orders! lol x

Dani Rose, i'm guessing I totally missed your baby news? If so, sorry! I'm so happy for you. Sorry you lost one of your triplets but so excited for your twins!!! Hope everything is going so well for you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> I don't either, but neither does he so I say if he wants it he can give it, argument settled! lol x

Ha, had to respond to this one...ditto Dani!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Awww Amy big :hugs: about the potential GD. I will keep my fxd for you that you pass the 3 hour but if not, it is totally manageable and Leinzlove would be able to give you some good tips about coping. Glad Emily is doing well though!
> 
> AFM, baby cooperated today and we are team :pink:! Absolutely ASTONISHED, but very excited too! I will post the pics we got of baby Madison in a bit once I get them on my computer, but just wanted to update you all!

Yay Tawn for a little girl! Love that name too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ttc what's the latest? X

Sorry for never responding to this...check out my journal for the latest.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> its a constant wait isnt it hun? I think thats what pisses me off.....waiting to ov...waiting in the tww then waiting for af......xxx

no kidding, it's maddening!!! :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Just thought I would let you know that the first bfp of this thread has arrived!!!
> 
> Joseph Oscar was born 15/12/12 at 2.21am weighing 7lb 10oz by very traumatic emergency section. We are both well but I feel like I've been through so much to get this little one that I'm paranoid about him now he's here. Am sure this I'd normal as hotnomes are raging!!
> 
> Anyway a bit hello from us!! Love to all xxxxxx

Yay, congratulations!!! Beautiful little boy and love that name! So happy for you. Can't believe you were the first one on here. Crazy how time flies!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Anyone doing anything nice for new year? xx

Hi Mrs Duck! :hi: Since i wasn't preggers, i had a fun drinking new years. we go to a house party every year. this girl does it up right. not tacky at all. it's awesome. everyone drinks and has a good time and plays games, etc. i amazed myself this year by NOT overdoing it. i probably drank 7 or 8 bottles of ice mountain. i had quite a bit of alcohol too but felt perfectly fine the next day. i was proud of myself. so welcome to 2013! Here we go! i can't wait for my sticky BFP one day!!! I hope your new year was wonderful too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

xturnitupx said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join in. You seem like such a beautiful, strong group of women and reading through your thread (I'm still very much at the beginning! lol) has been a tremendous help for me.
> 
> We miscarried Nov 25 at 10 1/2 weeks, a few days after our first scan that seemed certain something was wrong ... baby measured much too small, doctor didn't try for heartbeat... after the measurement, everything just seemed to change... doctor whisked us straight out the door, saying my dates must be wrong, sending us for blood...
> It was a day before Thanksgiving here, the day we'd planned to announce the pregnancy to our extended family (this was our first baby)... anyway, it's all been pretty awful. I'm not sure why we held off telling people; miscarrying never even occurred to me (it feels so stupid to say that now). I started bleeding Nov 22 (Thanksgiving) and everything passed 3 nights later.
> 
> I hope I haven't gone on too much, said too much - this is the first time I've even shared what happened ... my poor partner was left the task of telling my parents and his father, as I couldn't bring myself to talk about it. I still don't feel like I can talk about it, but somehow it feels okay here... you're all so wonderful ... and you've all had to go through this, awful as that is...
> 
> I can't tell you how happy it makes me to see how many of you are now pregnant, and so far along, with beautiful healthy babies! :)
> And I'm sure everyone here will be pregnant with beautiful healthy babies soon, it's hard to believe it's been such a short time since this thread began! (though each day trying to conceive seems like an eternity, i know.)
> 
> We are currently in the 2ww too, I've been pregnancy testing like a mad woman. I started temping a couple weeks after the miscarriage... I'm new to all this, but I wanted to start trying again straight away ... we began bding every 1-2 days after bleeding stopped (a bit of an adjustment, as we'd never done it this way before... but I felt pretty desperate to be pregnant, and thankfully my partner understood) ... my temps show a pretty clear o 17 days ago, and am now in limbo ... neg pregnancy tests, no :witch: ... symptoms that could go either way ...
> 
> SO ... sorry that was so long!! I certainly can talk ...
> 
> BUT I hope you don't mind if I spend the wait reading through your stories (and hopefully joining in once I make it through!). I can't thank you ladies enough for sharing your stories, supporting one another... being generally wonderful :)
> I'm sure there have been loads of lurkers like me over the past few months, and I'm sure you have touched and inspired them in much the same way as you have me :)

welcome turnitup and so so sorry for your loss. This is a wonderful thread to be a part of, these ladies are all wonderful. You can join us in this journey and hopefully you get preggers again right away. I'm rooting for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> HNY!
> 
> Hey turnitup, you are very welcome to join us, I hope you will get some therapy from our group! Why don't we all do a quick summary of our stories for you so you know who we all are and what our stories are?
> 
> Bailey Up defo makes me cry! X

great idea cupcake...here goes for me...

DH and i found out we were preggers for the first time October 2011 after discontinuing the pill in May of that year. We were overjoyed. We sadly lost that one at 10 weeks, 3 days on Nov. 21, 2011. I had a mmc...baby only measured a little under 7 weeks, but didn't know it until our 10 week appointment...worst day of my life. So had a D&C the 23rd and had to wait for my hcg levels to get back to 0 before we could start ttc again. After all the waiting, we were finally able to start ttc in February of 2012. I was so excited that month thinking it would happen right away. Well it didn't...we've been trying ever since. We did have an excitement and letdown all at the same time in August of 2012. We had a chemical. Positive tests for one whole week and then went negative...very sad. But we started again right away next cycle and are now just praying for our rainbow!!!! Our year mark will be the February cycle so DH is going for his SA the 19th of this month. We'll go together to the OB the 28th to discuss his results and our next steps...i'm HOPING to call and cancel these appointments as I'm currently 8 dpo...ish...good luck to you sweetie and welcome to this thread!!! :dust: to all of us still waiting for our babies!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Take it easy Cheryl hun :hugs: have a chillout day now  I took my tree down on Dec the 27th lol! xxx

My tree is STILL up. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

poppy84 said:


> i will be watching big brother!!!

love big brother!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> We took are decs down this am, room looks so bare now :(
> 
> We have had a really lazy weekend, been quite tired since back at work (know why now!) so resting up b4 full week at work :(

hhhmmm...i don't remember seeing that you told us you got your BFP on this thread! i've been reading every page looking for it to properly congratulate you...CONGRATS again!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

TTC I love how you read back and answer to everyone your fab!!! Any symptoms hun?? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, welcome back!


----------



## Dani Rose

ttcbabyisom said:


> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> You guys have chatted too much and im too busy to catch up!! I miss anything important?!? I am snowed under, literally by snow globe orders! lol x
> 
> Dani Rose, i'm guessing I totally missed your baby news? If so, sorry! I'm so happy for you. Sorry you lost one of your triplets but so excited for your twins!!! Hope everything is going so well for you.Click to expand...


Aw thanks, everything fine that I know :) Suffering insane headaches, will be worth it but i feel like my head is being crushed!


----------



## Dani Rose

What have I missed here? I just can't keep up! :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, how is everyone today?

Cant wait to hear about poppy's baby, she should be pushing him/her out right about now or already has!!

Welcome back ttc, hope you are well x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw is poppy in labour?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

She's been in labour since Sunday night, was fully dilated about 5pm, waiting to push, had epidural in x


----------



## CherylC3

Awi never knew, I wonder wot she's having xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm still saying girl, which probably means its a boy as I couldn't even predict my own baby's gender lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I'm the same bailey I was so certain u were team blue and I was pink lol..xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think poppy is gonna have a boy


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> TTC I love how you read back and answer to everyone your fab!!! Any symptoms hun?? xxx

Thank you! I try not to forget anyone and I'm not good like you all where you can read everything and then later write back to everyone in a single post like Tawn always does. I always find that amazing!  My symptoms are nauseau, cramps and fatigue...but i feel like i always get these symptoms every month while on this progesterone so i'm not looking deep into it yet. my temps suck. :-/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani Rose said:
> 
> 
> You guys have chatted too much and im too busy to catch up!! I miss anything important?!? I am snowed under, literally by snow globe orders! lol x
> 
> Dani Rose, i'm guessing I totally missed your baby news? If so, sorry! I'm so happy for you. Sorry you lost one of your triplets but so excited for your twins!!! Hope everything is going so well for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw thanks, everything fine that I know :) Suffering insane headaches, will be worth it but i feel like my head is being crushed!Click to expand...

you can take tylenol for that, right? that's just about the only thing while pregnant from what i've heard...sorry for the headaches, that stinks!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> She's been in labour since Sunday night, was fully dilated about 5pm, waiting to push, had epidural in x

how do you all know this stuff before it's posted here? is it facebook? thanks for updating us!


----------



## CherylC3

Think it's facebook ttcbabyisom I'm not on it so I miss everything lol... Xx

I'm thinking boy too cupcake. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah sorry ladies its on Facebook, but she's been updating whilst she's in labour lol and think its easier for her to use her Facebook app on her phone than come on the Internet to get on bnb. Think she should have had the baby by now, hope all is ok but if I hear anything on Facebook I will update you guys too!

Cheryl - how's little Leo/Harrison? Are you feeling him all the time now?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we hav decided on Leo totally off Harrison now. He's a wee kicker lol.. I'm really hoping it is defo a boy cos we hav went daft on blue things. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaa Cheryl i love the new name hun!! Anything exciting going on with you hun? just to let you know poppy had her little baby yesterday as i know your not on FB, a gorgeous little boy 8lb 2oz Joey xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

how are all the TTCers?? Where is everyone at now? Anyone due to test soon? Hope your all ok xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats poppy :happydance: 

I'm good cath, nothing exciting happening here working till sat now :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey cath! Have you POAS yet? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cheryl thats pants :-( do you have wirk on Monday or do you start on Tuesday s? 

No poas yet cupcake im doing well lol you ok hun? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I'm ok Cath, got a headache today which is a bit pants as I wont take anything but I'm not complaining! You ate doing well not POAS yet I'm proud of you! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey off Sun, mon, tues :) 

Cath yeah for not testing yet...xx

Cupcake hope ur headache goes soon Hun. Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah sorry ladies its on Facebook, but she's been updating whilst she's in labour lol and think its easier for her to use her Facebook app on her phone than come on the Internet to get on bnb. Think she should have had the baby by now, hope all is ok but if I hear anything on Facebook I will update you guys too!
> 
> Cheryl - how's little Leo/Harrison? Are you feeling him all the time now?




CherylC3 said:


> Hey we hav decided on Leo totally off Harrison now. He's a wee kicker lol.. I'm really hoping it is defo a boy cos we hav went daft on blue things. Xxx

You two look like you have the SAME baby in your avatars. It's crazy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Hahaa Cheryl i love the new name hun!! Anything exciting going on with you hun? just to let you know poppy had her little baby yesterday as i know your not on FB, a gorgeous little boy 8lb 2oz Joey xxx

Yay, thanks for the update!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hey cath, i'm not sure what's going on with me, but i think i'm getting ready to start...cramping a bit and spotting a bit and my temps are in the toilet...but my chart is strange this cycle...someone mentioned maybe anovulatory or something...who knows...i'll just keep temping and tracking and see what happens over the weekend. phone app says i'll start next wednesday, ff says this sunday...we shall see.


----------



## CherylC3

ttcbabyisom said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah sorry ladies its on Facebook, but she's been updating whilst she's in labour lol and think its easier for her to use her Facebook app on her phone than come on the Internet to get on bnb. Think she should have had the baby by now, hope all is ok but if I hear anything on Facebook I will update you guys too!
> 
> Cheryl - how's little Leo/Harrison? Are you feeling him all the time now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey we hav decided on Leo totally off Harrison now. He's a wee kicker lol.. I'm really hoping it is defo a boy cos we hav went daft on blue things. XxxClick to expand...
> 
> You two look like you have the SAME baby in your avatars. It's crazy!Click to expand...


Lol I kno it's so weird especially since I'm team blue and baileys team pink. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc let us know hun I hope its not af xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I am hoping I can get some advice from all of you lucky ladies. As you know I have been having some cramping/contractions (or what I think are contractions, this entire thing is so confusing.) I am also exhausted and very uncomfortable. I've been trying to push myself and keep working but it just isn't "Working" anymore. My coworkers are not at all supportive and are, most of them, quite frankly, horrible to me so that doesn't help matters. I spend part of each day at work in the bathroom crying cause I am struggling so hard to make it through my day. 

My DH and I were at our pregnancy after loss group on Thursday and happened to be the only couple there so we talked at length with the group leader (she is a therapist who specializes in prenatal loss and postpartum depression) about my job and what is going on. She STRONGLY advised me to quit and to do it as soon as I can. 

I see both my doctors on Monday and am hoping that one, or both, of them will just "sign me off of work." If they don't suggest it on their own I think I am going to ask them for a note saying I need to be done. I just don't think I can do this anymore. 

My other option would be to give my work two weeks notice and work two more weeks but I am kind of worried if I keep pushing myself like this that Emily is going to come way too early. I could also go with my original plan to work up until my due date but, at this point, I don't think I can handle that. I've already given them a letter with my initial plan to work until the end of Feb and to reduce my hours starting Feb and it did say that I might need to leave sooner but would give them as much notice as possible. 

My "mommy" instinct says I am going way too hard and Emily and I need to be done but I feel guilty for leaving work so early, leaving them at short notice, etc. My husband tells me I need to take care of myself and the baby and that I don't owe them anything, especially with the way they have been treating me but still...


Sorry this is so long... any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey chick if I were u I'd try and struggle on 2 more wks then finish... I think if u work till ur due date u will be shattered hav some rest before baby Emily comes Hun.xx

I'm going to work up till 36 wks but if my midwife says I need to finish early I will... I'd finish at 30 wks if I worked for someone tho.. Being self employed sucks when it comes to maternity pay. Xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Amy: Definitley do not feel quilty about work, hun! Baby always is more important. I hope that they'll sign you off work. But, if not I'd sign yourself off, hun. Jobs can be replaced. :hugs: 

Are the contractions/cramping causing cervical changes? If so they may be able to prescribe progesterone. 

Definitley trust the Mommy instinct.

TTCBaby: I hope the :witch: just stays away! 2013 is your year for baby. :hugs:

Cath: Eeeeek! 7dpo... Can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Leinz, my last appointments were a week ago Thursday (when I went in for a non-scheduled appointment because of a ton of contractions/pain/cramping) and when they checked my cervix they said it had softened and that it was MAYBE a tiny bit open... they didn't seem too concerned about it and I was so worried I didn't think to ask if these things are normal at my stage of pregnancy. 

I also had an ultrasound to check baby on Monday and they checked my cervical length by a transvaginal ultrasound... it was still an okay length but he did say they can tell I have been having contractions because of some change they saw (he tried to describe it but I didn't really understand.) It also, when I was watching her measure, looked, to me, like it was opening on the inside but, again, I didn't think to ask if that was normal and he didn't mention it.

I see both doctors again Monday (am on weekly visits now) and am going to be sure to talk at length with them with what I am feeling, etc. I am really worried and my "gut" says I need to take it easy or I am risking her coming early... but I don't know if I am just being paranoid because of my other loss. 

(sorry for all the selfish posting, I am just really concerned and battling with myself over doing what I feel like I 'need to do' and whether that is okay.)


----------



## baileybubs

I completely agree with the ladies, and definately go with your gut Amy. When I was worrying about me working and debating when I should go off, when I finally decided to go earlier than planned it was like a weight lifted off my shoulders. With you having contractions and being so worried I would say try and get signed off straight away, dont worry about what happens with work, they arent supporting you or helping you and they will manage, whats important is that you and Emily are ok. Honestly do not worry about what work will think/do/manage, it does not matter! 
And you will manage financially somehow, you just finish work and get yourself rested.


----------



## Leinzlove

No such thing as selfish posting, Amy. I understand your concerns. Preterm labor is scary. Please definitley talk to both Doctors and get opinions. But, trust your instinct over what they say.

Everythings going to be fine! This is your lucky baby! :)


----------



## fletch_W

CherylC3 said:


> Hey we hav decided on Leo totally off Harrison now. He's a wee kicker lol.. I'm really hoping it is defo a boy cos we hav went daft on blue things. Xxx

hey cheryl! how are you? sorry i dont come on much. Leo is such a cute name! 


cathgibbs said:


> how are all the TTCers?? Where is everyone at now? Anyone due to test soon? Hope your all ok xxxxx

im cd 4 and def decided no temping and opks. just more sex with preseed. i am trying to relax more. hope youre doing okay?


AmyB1978 said:


> I am hoping I can get some advice from all of you lucky ladies. As you know I have been having some cramping/contractions (or what I think are contractions, this entire thing is so confusing.) I am also exhausted and very uncomfortable. I've been trying to push myself and keep working but it just isn't "Working" anymore. My coworkers are not at all supportive and are, most of them, quite frankly, horrible to me so that doesn't help matters. I spend part of each day at work in the bathroom crying cause I am struggling so hard to make it through my day.
> 
> My DH and I were at our pregnancy after loss group on Thursday and happened to be the only couple there so we talked at length with the group leader (she is a therapist who specializes in prenatal loss and postpartum depression) about my job and what is going on. She STRONGLY advised me to quit and to do it as soon as I can.
> 
> I see both my doctors on Monday and am hoping that one, or both, of them will just "sign me off of work." If they don't suggest it on their own I think I am going to ask them for a note saying I need to be done. I just don't think I can do this anymore.
> 
> My other option would be to give my work two weeks notice and work two more weeks but I am kind of worried if I keep pushing myself like this that Emily is going to come way too early. I could also go with my original plan to work up until my due date but, at this point, I don't think I can handle that. I've already given them a letter with my initial plan to work until the end of Feb and to reduce my hours starting Feb and it did say that I might need to leave sooner but would give them as much notice as possible.
> 
> My "mommy" instinct says I am going way too hard and Emily and I need to be done but I feel guilty for leaving work so early, leaving them at short notice, etc. My husband tells me I need to take care of myself and the baby and that I don't owe them anything, especially with the way they have been treating me but still...
> 
> 
> Sorry this is so long... any advice would be greatly appreciated.

amy i would def get a not from your doctor. if your work colleagues are treating you like you say then i wouldnt bother with the 2 weeks notice. do you have a citizens advice office you could get some help from? dont worry or stress though if theyre treating you like that then i would leave with no notice but you dont wanna jeopardize any pay etc xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Fletch: I can't wait for you to test either... EEeeek! I hope this month is the one.:hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed for a new year preseed baby fletch!!! Have you been symptom spotting or just trying to go with the flow?


----------



## fletch_W

no i was so busy and poorly over christmas i didnt have chance so gonna keep myself busy each time i am waiting for af. im just gonna enjoy myself this year and not stress. cos we have to be out of our flat in april so moving house will keep my mind occupied. xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Fletch, got everything crossed for you and am glad you are taking a relaxed approach to it, moving is definitely enough to keep your mind off of it!!!

AFM- thanks for your support and letting me voice my concerns... I love this group! Hopefully someday we will all still be chatting about the havoc our toddlers are causing!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay for possibly moving fletch!! It will deffo be better to keep distracted, and you know what they say, it happens when you least expect it.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah I'm hoping cath and fletch get bfps this cycle xxx

Leinzlove not long till zoelas here Hun. Xx

Amy thts wot we're here for to help one another get through stuff. Xx

Bailey how u? Are u finishing at 33wks?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, I'm ok thanks, enjoying my day off for a change lol!! I'm using up my 3 weeks holidays from 32 weeks so my mat leave officially starts at 35 weeks. Only 4 weeks left, I'm so glad.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Hun you will be well rested then.. I've got 9 wks left.. Seems ages xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies :wave:

Amy I agree with the others do what you think is best for you and baby and don't worry about work, you two are more important x

Bailey I forgot to say congrats on passing your driving test I bet you are loving your freedom. 4 weeks til ml yay x

Cheryl enjoy your few days off x

Welcome back ttc x

Fletch I hope the stress free ttc works quickly for you x

Poppy how is gorgeous joey? x

Leinz is your dd excited about meeting zoela? x

I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Tawn

Amy I just saw your post about work and wanted to say I completely agree with the other ladies you need to trust your instincts and do what is best for you and Emily. She is obviously the BIGGEST obligation in your life, NOT work! And if they make you feel any other way then shame on them, and don't feel guilty about leaving!

With all of your contractions and the like, a less stressful approach to life right now can do nothing but be helpful to you and the baby. 

Keep us updated, hun! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d how are u?xx

Tawn how was ur holiday Hun?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not bad thanks hun, just back from Norway it was great, I've got my radioactive iodine treatment week Monday then 6 cycles and I'm back ttc yay xx

Cheryl got anything nice planned for your days off? X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm just watching the first one born of the new series did anyone watch the part where he was trying to call for the midwife but he was pressing the light switches instead of the call button haha x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok...so just went a little crazy and bought some ttc helpers! I know i'm not officially out yet since no AF yet but I'm 99.9% sure i am so got into a frenzy today and bought the following:


FertilAid for Women
FertileCM Cervical Mucus enhancer
Fertile Focus Ovulation Microscope
FertiliTea: Fertility Tea for Women
Wish me luck for next cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: I don't think DD understands, well. She is very helpful, holds out her little hand to help me off the sofa. Kisses and pats belly... etc.


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d just going to chill maybe go to the cinema, yeah it's my bday the 21st ur going isn't it? aw i killed myself laughing at tht guy i cus see my hubby doing something like that lolxx

Ttcbabyisom u are all set lol... Bring on a BFP. Xx

Leinzlove how nice will it be to. Hav ur girls so close in age. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, maybe ordering all of those things will be just what you needed to get that BFP!!!

Leinz, very cute that she helps you up and pats your belly... not long till you all get to meet the newest member of your family... I am sure you are excited! 

MrsD, only a week until treatment, time is flying!!! Welcome back... I hope you had a great time and I can't wait to see pictures!!!

Tawn, I hope you had a wonderful time visiting your family and that you are resting up and recovering from pregnancy jet lag!

AFM- hope you are doing well and thank you so much for "listening" earlier. DH and I have been talking and have decided that I am done working. I am still waiting to see my doctors Monday to make it official but even if they don't tell me I can't work the things that have been going on are definite screaming signals from my body to slow down and take it easy... I've decided to stop being so stubborn and to listen. Emily and I come first, screw everything else!


----------



## Leinzlove

Amy, I couldn't agree with you more. I'm glad you and DH talked about it and made a decison. :) I love the name Emily Nicole!


----------



## CherylC3

Amy I totally agree with u Hun...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I totally agree, put your feet up and take things easy x

Aw leinz that's cute x

The cinema sounds good enjoy your time off and I hope you are doing something nice for your birthday x

Ttc after ordering that lot you are bound to be pg x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

FF took away my crosshairs after this morning's temps...hhhmmm...strange. What is wrong with me this cycle??? Still spotting like i'm about to start...cramps are there too...bahumbug! I don't like this limbo. Am I going to start or is my cycle going to be messed up for the first time in history.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc have you tried a hpt? x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sure did MrsDuck and BFN...yesterday and today


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm ttc I had cramps and spotting day before my bfp.....still hope! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc boo for the bfn but hopefully it was a late eggy implant and you'll get a bfp in the next couple of days xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Here are a couple of snaps from my Northern Lights trip :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC01353 (Custom).JPG
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









DSC01370 (Custom).JPG
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ttcbabyisom

BEAUTIFUL MrsDuck!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, so happy for you that you got to see them!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd thats stunning. Im sooooo jealous! !

Amy I couldn't agree more hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

And here are some pics of the Snow Hotel we stayed in
 



Attached Files:







P1010438 (Custom).JPG
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









P1010447 (Custom).JPG
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3









P1010448 (Custom).JPG
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cupcake1981

It looks amazing mrs d.....maybe a stupid question but is it cold in snow hotel??


----------



## MrsDuck

It was very cold, you had to leave your luggage a hotel a 10 min drive away and just take a small holdall to the snow hotel, then you left everything in a "warm room" and you just went into the actual snow hotel which consisted of the main room with an ice bar and then 24 bedrooms off it. Everything you took into it with you froze unless it was in the sleeping bad with you. The temp inside was a consistent -4 degrees. You slept in an arctic sleeping bag on top of a mattress, on top of an ice bedstead. You had to sleep with a balaclava on so your face didn't freeze but it was a great experience, hubby wanted to stay a second night but one was enough for me but I really enjoyed it. Google the snow hotel ,kirkenes, Norway, it's beautiful, with fairy lit huts around it and a teepee with a fire in it and another larger hut which is the restaurant building with a fire in the middle used for cooking. They have huskies so you can have a husky ride if you want (we did) and there is a reindeer park too. Totally beautiful :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Sounds like an experience! Not too keen on being cold though so think 1 night would be enough for me to!


----------



## MrsDuck

They said you'd be warm enough in the sleeping bag in just your thermals but by morning I was freezing, I think I'd have been ok if I'd slept in a thin polo neck top too


----------



## cupcake1981

Sounds like a caravaning holiday I went in a few years ago! Slept in leggings, pjs, fleece, hat, scarf and gloves!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha maybe you would have needed to wear your full ski gear then ;) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh lovely pics mrs d!! That snow hotel sounds awesome!! But I am with you on just the one night, something I'd love to experience but just the one night for sure!!
And I bet the lights are just fantastic to see in real life, your pics are really good of them!

Ttc - spotting could be a really good sign! I also got some spotting before my BFP, didn't get a faint on a frer til 12dpo so could be a bit of a later implanter.

How is everyone, have you all had a good weekend ladies?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey how are you?

I had a nice quiet weekend, only left the house to get some food in yesterday and to visit my nan today, it's been great x

Holiday was great I only wish we had more clear sky to get some better photos of the northern lights but at least we got some :)


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, keep sharing your pictures! I LOVE seeing them! So glad you had such a good time!

TTC, I also had spotting before my BFP, keeping everything crossed for you that this is your month. If not, you certainly have an arsenal of things for next cycle! 

Bailey, hope you and Millie are doing well.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d hi Amy :hi:

I'm good thanks mrs d, just hoping it stops snowing. I finally pass my driving test and it starts snowing lol!!! I've had a nesting weekend lol, been doing loads of ironing, tidying, sorting bedding etc. And I went for a drive on my own for no real reason this morning lol!

Aw it's a shame there wasn't more clear nights but I bet it was still amazing!! What a fab way to start 2013!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How much snow do you have? I love snow but we rarely get it here :( don't overdo it with the chores get df to help. How's the driving coming along? Are you used to being in the car by yourself yet? 

Yup a great start to the year lets hope it continues xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Amy I'll post some more tomorrow hubby has been hogging the PC almost continuously since we've been back x


----------



## baileybubs

It's not much snow yet, and it hasn't stuck but with the freezing temps overnight it will do and I'm just hoping that its not too bad tomorrow for me to drive!
I'm loving it now, getting used to my little car now, just could be a bit smoother with my gear changes but other than that I'm feeling quite at ease now! 

Your dh really can hog the computer lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> And here are some pics of the Snow Hotel we stayed in

that's AMAZING! Beautiful!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> It was very cold, you had to leave your luggage a hotel a 10 min drive away and just take a small holdall to the snow hotel, then you left everything in a "warm room" and you just went into the actual snow hotel which consisted of the main room with an ice bar and then 24 bedrooms off it. Everything you took into it with you froze unless it was in the sleeping bad with you. The temp inside was a consistent -4 degrees. You slept in an arctic sleeping bag on top of a mattress, on top of an ice bedstead. You had to sleep with a balaclava on so your face didn't freeze but it was a great experience, hubby wanted to stay a second night but one was enough for me but I really enjoyed it. Google the snow hotel ,kirkenes, Norway, it's beautiful, with fairy lit huts around it and a teepee with a fire in it and another larger hut which is the restaurant building with a fire in the middle used for cooking. They have huskies so you can have a husky ride if you want (we did) and there is a reindeer park too. Totally beautiful :)

Wow, that sounds so awesome!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oooh lovely pics mrs d!! That snow hotel sounds awesome!! But I am with you on just the one night, something I'd love to experience but just the one night for sure!!
> And I bet the lights are just fantastic to see in real life, your pics are really good of them!
> 
> Ttc - spotting could be a really good sign! I also got some spotting before my BFP, didn't get a faint on a frer til 12dpo so could be a bit of a later implanter.
> 
> How is everyone, have you all had a good weekend ladies?

Oh, i hope you're right, that would be amazing. Could really use some good news right now...lots of drama in my family right now with my sis and it's very sad and depressing...


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: I hope that spotting is a great sign. :hugs:

DUCK: I love love love the snow motel. How wonderful to experience! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm hoping sorting b4 is a lucky sign! Didnt have it with the other two!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc hope you and your sister are ok x


----------



## Tawn

Happy induction day leinzlove!!!! 

Ttc, my fingers are crossed for you!

Cath, how's the tww going? Have you tested yet?


----------



## AmyB1978

Leinz, good luck today! Keeping you, your family, and your new little one in my thoughts.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave:

Mrs d ur pics look fab, sounds like u had a great time hun..x

Ttc hope the spotting is a sign of a BFP..x

Bailey I think u shud come and do nesting in mines I'm offtoday and I just don't want to do anything lol..x

Cupcake how are u doin Hun? X

Amy how's u Hun?x

Tawn how's wee Madison doin Hun? Was it good seeing ur family Hun?xx

Leinzlove I'm excited for u Hun..x

Well Afm my cousin the one thts getting married in jun I'm bridesmaid, is going to Spain for her hen do but said she would hav her hen night here in march so I cud go.. She's booked the 6th of April and I'm due the 16th... Even if I don't hav Leoby then I don't want to go out huge in town on a sat night, wot wud u girls do?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Leinz!


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck today leinzlove, keep us updated if you can!! Thinking of you!!

Ttc - got everything crossed for you!

Ladies where's everyone up to?? Who's testing when?

Cupcake - I didn't have spotting before my first BFP but I did before this one so I'm saying its a good sign!!

Cheryl - I wouldn't go Hun, or just go for an hour and tell your friend you can only go for an hour. Whenever I have gone out recently I've been shattered by like 8-9pm and wanted to go home, which in some cases with me I couldn't do coz I wasn't driving. But also a workmate of mine had a hen do recently and was worried about her pregnant friend coming coz I think she said she might not have relaxed having someone there who could potentially go into labour lol!! If that makes sense!!! On the other hand I have other friends who wanted to stay more social and loved going out so it all depends if you want to. Just don't do anything if you don't feel up to it Hun is my advice.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I hope all is ok with your sis xx

Leinz I hpoe all goes well today xx

Cheryl I would just say to her not to change her plans for you because you doubt you'll be up to partying and then if she still has her hen do here just go for as long as you want or not at all if you aren't feeling up to it, just do what's best for you and Leo (that's what I'd do anyway) xx

Who has had snow?


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... you all make my eyes well with tears. I'll be sure to update on FB atleast. You may use whatever I post there to update here as well...

I'm very emotional... My lucky baby is nearly here. And all will be well as I'll have my angel with me.

Much! Much! Much! Love to you all!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ttc hope you and your sister are ok x

She's a mess...been messed up with drugs and the wrong people for years. She has 3 children, two with her and one that she doesn't have custody of. My Dad does. We recently just got her back in our lives after almost 2 years right before Christmas and it was amazing....we put her and the kids up in a shelter and she was doing pretty good it seemed...she just disappeared on us again on the 8th...haven't heard from her since. It sucks. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc that must be awful, my thoughts are with you, I hope everything turns out ok xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey no snow here for a change lol...x

Aw ttc hope everything's ok..xx

Aw mrs d and bailey you girls are right, I'm not going its a dinner with karaoke and dancing... So I'd be worried ppl wud bang into me too... Plus no one cud drive me if I went into labour I think when I've got 2 wks to go i won't be going anywhere. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you Cheryl xx


----------



## AmyB1978

ttc, that is awful... I am so sorry. I hope she returns safely soon. :hugs:

Leinz, happy baby thoughts coming your way.. your little one will soon be safely in your arms!!!!!

Cheryl, I would definitely say skip out on it... I doubt you will feel like going at that point anyway.

AFM, I wanted to update you on Emily and I.... I saw both my doctors this morning. Baby is doing amazing and looks great! They checked my cervix again because of all the cramping/contracting I have been doing and it has changed/shortened since last week but is still closed. It is slightly shorter then they'd like but nothing major. My OB did a fetal fibronectin test (sp?) which will basically let them know if there is huge chance of me delivering in the next two weeks. If it is negative she still MIGHT come in the next two weeks but the chance is very slim. if it is positive then I will be put on a lot more restrictions. 
They signed me off of work and were both very supportive of me being done now. I am supposed to take it easy but no specific restrictions as long as the test comes back negative. I am supposed to get off my feet/lie down if I have contractions and have to call her if i have a certain number of contractions or any spotting/bleeding. 

Overall things look promising.. baby is doing great and cervix is holding up despite all these cramps/contractions.

I also found out today that they are going to induce me at 38 weeks so I about 4 weeks, max, until I meet my little one!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy so glad appointment went well! Get some rest!! Aaaarrrgggh max 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Tawn

HOLY MOLY Amy, 4 weeks! EEK! That is soooo soon! I hope your test results come back negative and I'm glad they were supportive of you being done with work! Ahh, I can't wait to see pictures of Emily! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad Emily is doing fantastically :) put your feet up and rest as much as possible xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great news Amy.. Tht will fly by. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Eeek it's time for leinz to be induced :happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> ttc, that is awful... I am so sorry. I hope she returns safely soon. :hugs:
> 
> Leinz, happy baby thoughts coming your way.. your little one will soon be safely in your arms!!!!!
> 
> Cheryl, I would definitely say skip out on it... I doubt you will feel like going at that point anyway.
> 
> AFM, I wanted to update you on Emily and I.... I saw both my doctors this morning. Baby is doing amazing and looks great! They checked my cervix again because of all the cramping/contracting I have been doing and it has changed/shortened since last week but is still closed. It is slightly shorter then they'd like but nothing major. My OB did a fetal fibronectin test (sp?) which will basically let them know if there is huge chance of me delivering in the next two weeks. If it is negative she still MIGHT come in the next two weeks but the chance is very slim. if it is positive then I will be put on a lot more restrictions.
> They signed me off of work and were both very supportive of me being done now. I am supposed to take it easy but no specific restrictions as long as the test comes back negative. I am supposed to get off my feet/lie down if I have contractions and have to call her if i have a certain number of contractions or any spotting/bleeding.
> 
> Overall things look promising.. baby is doing great and cervix is holding up despite all these cramps/contractions.
> 
> I also found out today that they are going to induce me at 38 weeks so I about 4 weeks, max, until I meet my little one!!!

Yay for baby doing so well! Sorry there are a few glitches here and you might have to have her early but sounds like docs are on top of it and that everything's going to be ok. Yay!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Eeek it's time for leinz to be induced :happydance: xx

Did she have that baby yet???


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc no not yet she is hooked up and having contractions but nothing more yet x


----------



## cathgibbs

TTC so sorry about your sister hun :-( 

Amy 4 weeks!! That will fly by!! 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc so sorry to hear about your sister, that must be really hard. I hope you hear from her soon and she is well. Any more signs of a possible BFP?

Amy - sooooo happy that your doctors are so supportive and have signed you off. Hope that the tests are negative and make sure you take it easy. Can't believe you will be meeting Emily in just 4 weeks eeeek!!! 

Cheryl - I had a similar dilemma too, my twin uncles' 50th birthday party with all my family is 2 weeks before I am due and as much as I would love to go I just don't think it's a good idea. Especially as its not exactly round the corner from where I live either. I'm sure your cousin will understand. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey you have been quiet lately is everything good with you and Millie? Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, less than a week now, are you getting nervous for your treatment??


----------



## MrsDuck

I just can't wait for Monday to be here. I feel awful today I can hardly keep my eyes open, I've been off my meds for a week and the excitement of my holiday is over. It feels like I'm coming down with something, but I suspect its just the lack of a thyroid and not being able to take any medication until after the treatment (I have to come off it 14 days before treatment).

How are you feeling now Amy? Are you managing to take it easy and put your feet up? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

How long will you be staying in London for then hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know yet??? They said at least 5 days, but it all depends on how quickly I can get the radiation out of me by drinking lots and peeing and sweating and taking lot of showers. I have to get on a plane or boat to get home and I so I have to be safe to others I'm travelling with.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh right!! Well fingers crossed you will be one big sweaty peeing mess so you can get out within 5 days lol!! how many times will you have to go back for treatment? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Lol thanks (I think) haha. Hopefully it is just the one treatment. I will have a full body scan after 5 days to check that there is no further activity seen which means that all of the cancer cells have been killed off and then if my levels are low enough I can go home. If there is still activity then I may need another dose (or that is my understanding, but guess I'll find out Monday).


----------



## AmyB1978

LMAO at Cath's sweating/peeing comment... hoping the same for you... and that your treatment goes well and you get to come home as soon as possible.

I am sure the lack of medication is what is making you feel bad. :hugs:

I am feeling okay today... trying to take it easy. I think I am going to the library soon and signing up for a library card (we just moved so I have to join a new one) so I have some books to read... thinking of getting some to read to Miss Emily in utero as well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girlies :hugs: xxx

Glad you are resting up and that's a good idea as they say babies can hear what's going on in the outside world xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, we've been reading to her for awhile now... already owned a few books and then have bought her several... but I wanted to throw some new ones into the mix.. just got back from the library with one book for me and four for baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I see Emily is going to be a spoilt little lady haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy that's lovely, I've been thinking about starting to read to Millie. I've got so many books I want to read whilst I'm on maternity! Although I don't think that Millie will be a big fan of Kathy Reichs or Terry Pratchett lol! 

Mrs d - me and Millie are good thanks. She's breech and seems to be very comfy where she is, her head is to the right of my belly button and her feet are digging into my lower left above my leg lol. She still keeps trying to head butt her way out haha!! And apart from measuring a bit big at the mo all seems ok. Had my whooping cough vaccine yesterday and my anti d and more bloods today so feeling like a pin cushion!
I bet you'll be so glad when this treatment is over and done with. Hope it all goes ok and only the one treatment is needed. 

Cath - :rofl: at the sweaty, peeing mess comment lol!! Are you still getting bfns? Have you saved one for tomorrow?


----------



## fletch_W

Hey ladies sorry i keep just butting in! Leinzs husband tagged her in a post almost an hour ago to say she had zoela! 6lb12! :) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw amazing Fletch!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so happy for leinz!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congratulations Leinz <3 xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ttc so sorry to hear about your sister, that must be really hard. I hope you hear from her soon and she is well. Any more signs of a possible BFP?
> 
> Amy - sooooo happy that your doctors are so supportive and have signed you off. Hope that the tests are negative and make sure you take it easy. Can't believe you will be meeting Emily in just 4 weeks eeeek!!!
> 
> Cheryl - I had a similar dilemma too, my twin uncles' 50th birthday party with all my family is 2 weeks before I am due and as much as I would love to go I just don't think it's a good idea. Especially as its not exactly round the corner from where I live either. I'm sure your cousin will understand.
> 
> How is everyone today?

Thank you...nope, spotting a little more today so i think it will come on full force tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> Hey ladies sorry i keep just butting in! Leinzs husband tagged her in a post almost an hour ago to say she had zoela! 6lb12! :) xx

Oh yay, thanks for letting us know Fletch!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc don't give up yet, there's still time, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah congrats Leinzlove :happydance: 

Ttc Hun there's always next cycle if u don't get ur BFP this time. :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats Leinz, amazing news!!

Yep still BFN's starting to annoy the F out of me now!! 

Bailey it sounds quite uncomfortable hun lol ouch 

TTC FX AF doesnt arrive hun :hugs:

Cheryl how you feeling? 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cath that sucks!! I'm sorry Hun. I really really thought they weren't evaps! What dpo are you now? I didn't get my BFP til 12dpo. 

Ttc - how's it going? Hope it was just a little spotting and not AF :-(

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun, 11dpo today, im not holding out much hope tbh now :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw those evaps are horrible to you Hun!!! But don't give up, if its not this month it will be soon Hun. You will get your rainbow!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun just eally really fed up now xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I bet you are Hun. Must be so frustrating, it will happen Hun. How's the wedding plans coming along? Can you distract yourself with that? X


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmm not really :-( we want to have the wedding after having our first child so realistically we said we would book when im about 6 months to get wed 2 years after that so our child is of walking age etc so i cant do anything until im PG :-( although we are booking Ireland for June so iv got that to occupy my mind lol i think the thing im more upset about is because i wanted to get pg this cycle as my grandfather has gone downhill rapidly and we dont think he will be here in 3 weeks so i wanted him to know i was pg and iv always believed in when someone died a new life begins kinda thing............. xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I'm so sorry your grandad is deteriorating, don't give up hope Hun, big hugs xxxxxxx
And I get what you mean about wanting to have your first child before you get married, we wanted that too and after my mc I went all gung-ho into getting married first but obviously it turned out differently. I am glad we are having Millie first, but now I wonder if we will ever be able to afford to get married now lol! 
Ireland sounds lovely though Hun, I'd focus on that Hun coz I know all the party planning really took your mind off ttc before Xmas when you got engaged x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun I'm sorry your grandad is deteriorating :hugs: concentrate on your trip and hopefully in the next couple of days you will get your bfp xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, hopefully AF stays away... if not at least you have lots of goodies to try out next cycle!!! Fingers crossed for you!

Cath, I can't believe how frustrated you must feel! It is hard enough to get BFN and have AF arrive much less without the all the stupid evaps you are getting.... I am angry at the tests for you! Sorry to hear your Grandfather is not doing well. Ireland will be amazing, I am sure, when is it that you are going?

Bailey, glad you and Millie are doing well. Emily is head down and has been for some time now... even having feet wedged up in my ribs can get uncomfortable, i can't imagine it being her head!!!

Cheryl, how are you feeling/doing?

MrsD, I see you lurking, good "morning!" Treatment and then being back in the ttc club are getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey when are you getting married now hun? isnt it this year? or didnt you put a deposit down? ahhh you will afford it - like i said - right now i want all the best things i dont care if it makes me skint i want it all lol but after a baby the best things wont seem so important? doi you know what i mean?

Thanks girls, iv been looking the past 2 days at hotels and flights etc so going to wait until i get paid to book the hotel as its only 5 rooms left  looking to go end of June for my birthday Amy, iv always wanted to go!

How you feeling Amy? and MrsD? I hope your both ok?

Anyone got any snow?? We are going to have blizzard like conditions on Friday i cant bloody wait!! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, going for your birthday, what a great birthday treat! You'll have to be sure to post a lot of pictures. 

We don't have snow here, it rarely ever snows, even a dusting, and barely ever gets below freezing here. That being said, these last few days it has been unusually/brutally cold! I don't like it! Living in the south I have to deal with the extreme heat and always feel like we shouldn't have to deal with the "extreme" cold too! I used to live in the North and never really liked Winter, can't say that I miss this cold or even snow!!!

I am doing well, thanks for asking. Still getting some of the cramping/contractions but not quite as often and being able to get off my feet when it does happen is really nice! I didn't realize how exhausted I have been... I've been napping every day this week and still managing to sleep (though that has been disrupted in general for awhile now) at night!
I feel so lazy but am just trying to go with it if my body is tired and let it rest. Once baby comes there will be no resting!!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh Amy i love the snow im like a big kid when it happens lol!! We have been forecasted a weather warning for it so im really really excited just worried about DF as he works in England so i think its best if he doesnt go to work on Friday just incase it snows too bad that hes stuck in traffic for 8 hours!! 

Exactly hun you will be grateful for napping etc now when shes born  how long have you get left at work? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I am done work as of last Friday. I was going to work up until the very end but my doctors signed me off Monday because of the problems I have been having.


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm glad you are getting some rest and are feeling a little better, get all the napping you can to be as rested as possible for when labour day arrives xx

Cath I love the snow too, I've just spent 10 days searching for it in the arctic but they were having a bloody heat wave now it's going to be snowing in the uk noooooooo. I have to get to the hospital for my treatment and its even forecast to snow here Friday which means here and the uk will grind to a halt. I don't want my treatment delayed any more xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh my gosh, talked to my doc today and voiced my concerns about things not happening and she called in Clomid for me today! I start taking it tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw Cath that sucks!! I'm sorry Hun. I really really thought they weren't evaps! What dpo are you now? I didn't get my BFP til 12dpo.
> 
> Ttc - how's it going? Hope it was just a little spotting and not AF :-(
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!

Unfortunately it was AF...but thankful at same time since it seemed i was having a wacky cycle and was hoping it wouldn't confuse me much longer...so it's all good...time for a new cycle to start and new hopes!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> hhmmmm not really :-( we want to have the wedding after having our first child so realistically we said we would book when im about 6 months to get wed 2 years after that so our child is of walking age etc so i cant do anything until im PG :-( although we are booking Ireland for June so iv got that to occupy my mind lol i think the thing im more upset about is because i wanted to get pg this cycle as my grandfather has gone downhill rapidly and we dont think he will be here in 3 weeks so i wanted him to know i was pg and iv always believed in when someone died a new life begins kinda thing............. xxx

Well...i'm sorry sweetie. Well at least you have Ireland...i'm really sorry to hear about your grandfather. I hope he hangs in there. But I hear ya, i feel that exact same way...i've always heard when a person dies, a new life is on the way...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> oh Amy i love the snow im like a big kid when it happens lol!! We have been forecasted a weather warning for it so im really really excited just worried about DF as he works in England so i think its best if he doesnt go to work on Friday just incase it snows too bad that hes stuck in traffic for 8 hours!!
> 
> Exactly hun you will be grateful for napping etc now when shes born  how long have you get left at work? xxx

I love the snow too, i'm a freak when it happens! Any major weather event really. I think i missed my calling!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww mrsd then I hope the snow doesnt affect ypu going to your consultant s for treatment hun. Not long now hun!!! 

Woohooo ttc thats awesome about chlomid!! You excited?!? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc thats great that you are on clomid, here comes our next set of twins xx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, yay for the clomid!!! 

MrsD, I hope the weather does not interfere with your travels or your treatment. I wish you lots of good luck incase I don't happen to catch you on here before you go.

I hope everyone who is getting snow stays warm and safe and can enjoy it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Amy, i cant wait!! we now have a sever weather warning :-D

Mrss I Hope you will be ok getting to London hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun we are just forecast a little dusting of snow turning to rain by lunchtime so I should be fine. Wow dig out those snow boots and enjoy, you going to try to fight your way into work?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey guys!

Yay for clomid ttc!!

Mrs d glad to hear its only light snow predicted for you.

As for me I am really hoping for the same, just light snow. I only live round the corner from work so I can walk if I need to, and I am working this weekend but also on call so if its heavy snow and people call in saying they can't get there then I may have to do 14 hour shifts or nightshifts!!! So the snow can stay away for my liking!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh dear I think you are in for a lot more snow than me looking at the forecast, I hope others can get to work so that you don't have to do really long shifts xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just looked at the local forecast and hopefully it doesn't look too bad where I am. Heavy snow for a time tomorrow afternoon but not too much or too drastic I think. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww mrsd then I hope the snow doesnt affect ypu going to your consultant s for treatment hun. Not long now hun!!!
> 
> Woohooo ttc thats awesome about chlomid!! You excited?!? Xxx

Very excited! I wanted to take my pill this morning but have read it's best to take it at night same time every day so 7 p.m. is what time i will take it for the next 5 days. Wooohoo, come on clomid baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Just looked at the local forecast and hopefully it doesn't look too bad where I am. Heavy snow for a time tomorrow afternoon but not too much or too drastic I think. Fingers crossed!!!

I want all of your guys' snow!!!!!!!!!!! It's dry and sunny here but cold!


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Awwww mrsd then I hope the snow doesnt affect ypu going to your consultant s for treatment hun. Not long now hun!!!
> 
> Woohooo ttc thats awesome about chlomid!! You excited?!? Xxx
> 
> Very excited! I wanted to take my pill this morning but have read it's best to take it at night same time every day so 7 p.m. is what time i will take it for the next 5 days. Wooohoo, come on clomid baby!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: :dance: :wohoo: \\:D/


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yay exciting ttc!! 

Just enjoyed a 2 hour nap lol!!

Has anyone in the UK watched celeb big brother? I usually watch it (coz I am a reality tv show geek!), but this time I cannot watch it coz that Heidi and Spencer make me so angry lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Yay, 3 days until treatment! :)

TTCBaby: I'm so excited about clomid baby's for you! :) I can't believe you waited, so hard. But, that was the right decison. I look forward to the update of your BFP! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Sorry to all you ladies who are getting bad snow,I hate the snow I think it's just missed Scotland again.xx

Cath sorry about ur grandpa, I hope ur ok..xxx

Ttcbabyisom yeah for cloned Hun, hopefully u won't wait too long for a BFP Hun...xx

Leinzlove little zoela looks just perfect Hun...xx

Mrs d hope the weather doesn't effect ur appointment on Monday Hun... How u feeling about it?xx

Bailey Heidi and spender do my head in too I watched it once, hope ur not working too hard Hun is it 4 wks till u finish now?xx

Amy hope ur having a nice time resting up and relaxing. Xx

Hey to anyone I've missed I hope you are all well.xx

Afm I'm working today and tomoro then off sun mon, mon is my birthday but hubby's working so going to a nice hotel for lunch with my friends on sun and having a chill day on mon with a takeaway at night with my parents, hubby said he's taking me away next wkend so I can't wait to see where we're going. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl the snow here is going to to turn to rain by tomorrow then warm up so I should be fine by Sunday's flight. I just can't wait to get it over and done with xx

I can't believe the snow missed you but got us that never happens. Enjoy your couple of days off and enjoy your birthday celebrations ooooh I wonder where hubby is whisking you away to? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Glad to hear the weather should be ok for your flight mrs d. So glad your treatment is nearly over and done with!

Cheryl - aww sounds like you have a nice birthday planned! Wish my df would whisk me away for a weekend, will never happen though coz he always works weekends lol! How's everything with your little boy? 

Well the snow is still really light here, phew! I was so worried about having to work all weekend but apparently tomorrow will be more sleet and rain than snow! It's a shame really coz I love the snow. Wish I didn't live 5 mins from work and then I'd be able to have a snow day hehe!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d... U will be glad when its over with..x

Aw bailey thts good then,it's a shame ur so handy can't get days off for bad weather. My boys doing good.. Got the midwife on thurs xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Early Bday Cheryl! Eeeeek! Sounds like fun. :)

Duck: I'm so happy to hear the weather won't cause any interference with your appt. I'm so happy the day has come. :)

Thanks Ladies for all of your support and sweet comments. I'm totally amazed and so happy to have my rainbow. It feels so good. You all are going to feel like this soon. It's so hard to not just cry... Tears of happiness as I wasn't sure I could ever have a healthy baby. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw leinz I totally understand, it makes me cry reading how happy you are!!! Cry tears of joy Hun why not?!

Cheryl - yeah wish I lived further away but even if I can't drive to work I can still walk boo!! It's not bad enough here for snow days anyway, buses are all still running and stuff. It's just light dusting snow. But it looks pretty lol!!

My MIL has just been over, she bought some baby wipes for us as they are on sale, and has just said that she and FIL will buy our cot for us! Which is lovely of them! Think we are gonna go and look for one on Friday next week


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and cher


----------



## baileybubs

Oopps posted too soon! Cheryl - I also have my MW appointment on Thursday. Fingers crossed I'm not measuring too big again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger still lots of snow here with more forecast for later, I'm now not sure I am going to get there in time, I'll have to see what the airport is doing tomorrow, airport has been closed here today then if the outlook isn't good ill have to see if I can get on a boat. Go snow go!


----------



## baileybubs

I agree mrs d. It's getting heavier here and sticking!! Go away snow!


----------



## AmyB1978

Fingers crossed for you, MrsD, that the snow does not mess up the start of your treatment!!!

Stay safe and warm everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope ur measuring bang on Hun. X

Warms d thts rubbish I hate the snow..x

I think it mite snow here it's so cold. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh double bugger there are no boats tomorrow or Sunday so it's the plane or nothing GO AWAY SNOW!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl and bailey do you get scanned at your mw appointments? x


----------



## baileybubs

No I don't, just measured with a measuring tape from my pubic bone to the top of my uterus (fundal height). If its measuring bigger than they predict consistently then they might send me for a growth scan. So far last week I was measuring 1cm above the 90th percentile. In a way I think it would be nice to see Millie again if I have to go for a scan but just hoping that measuring big isn't a bad sign. 

Snow go away for mrs d!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

What does it mean if it is bigger? x


----------



## baileybubs

Could be too much amniotic fluid, or could be a sign of gestational diabetes but I don't think it's that as there's no ketones in my urine and my blood sugars were 4.1 last time I checked.
Could be just because baby is breech and causing measurements to be a little out or could just be that she's perfectly fine and just a big baby!
To be honest it could just be human error in my MW's measuring skills lol. 
I don't think it's anything too major to worry about but still want to know either way.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I'm glad it's nothing serious no matter what it is, sometimes Dr Google gives us too much info to add to our worries. If you don't get a scan at your mw appnt on Thursday will you see her again before she arrives? x


----------



## baileybubs

Not unless theres any other complications or if she stays breech/they cant tell if shes still breech. 
They only usually give the 12 week scan and the 20 week scan and any more are only given if theres a complication.....sucks, but as long as she's ok it doesnt matter lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm excited to get this over with so we know his stats...we're making a date of it. He, he...clinic then lunch. Good times for us this weekend!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Oh bugger still lots of snow here with more forecast for later, I'm now not sure I am going to get there in time, I'll have to see what the airport is doing tomorrow, airport has been closed here today then if the outlook isn't good ill have to see if I can get on a boat. Go snow go!




baileybubs said:


> I agree mrs d. It's getting heavier here and sticking!! Go away snow!

Snow, leave them alone and come to me!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

bailey boo for no more scans but if it means all is well with millie then yay xxx

ttc I hope all goes well for dh xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah hope it all goes well ttc!

Thanks mrs d. I'm ok to wait to see her again til she's born.

I've got a dilemma for the morning. We have a little bit of snow and apparently it won't snow anymore overnight, but of course my road is covered in snow now, and I live up a hill. I need to be at work at 7.30am, do I bother attempting to drive at that time or just walk?? I know that everyone has to drive on ice and snow at some point but maybe it's a bit soon for me as I've only really been driving for 2 weeks! But then am I any safer walking up the hills to work?? Can't decide lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm that's a dilemma, if it was me I'd walk, but that's just me. I don't know hun but I hope you stay safe with whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm leaning more towards that myself. Coz even if I could get to work safely I'd be worrying all day about more snow and then getting my car home again lol!! Bloody snow!! How's it looking down your end?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I'd say walk but be very very careful if the sidewalks are slippery. If there is an option for someone else to drive you then I'd pick that as the way to go.


----------



## baileybubs

No no-one else can drive me Amy. Df doesn't drive, and everyone at work gets the bus I think. I'm just dreading loads of staff not coming in if buses aren't running!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's not worth the worry of getting your car home again xx

I think the snow is starting to melt here yay I just hope no more falls xx

Turnitup I see you lurking feel free to join in with our chit chat x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey and MrsD (and everyone else who had snow and needs to go out) Good luck with your travels!


----------



## MrsDuck

The snow is melting well here thanks Amy so fingers crossed my flight should be fine in the morning xx

Bailey I hope you got to and from work ok xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Yeah I walked mrs d. I may have been fine but at 7am when the road is covered in snow and there's no grit, I wasn't gonna risk it. Roads are all fine now though. 

What's the news on your flight mrs d?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies. 

Mrsd is your flight ok??

We have had sooooo much snow I love it. Couldn't get to work Friday so spent all day at the pub.......a decision I regret today lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cath!! Glad you enjoyed the snow day/pub day lol!!

Thankfully for us here its all melted on the roads so I'm happy!! 

Not heard from mrs d, hope the flight is going ahead ok!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, hope your flight gets out okay and wishing you luck with your procedure. You are in my thoughts/prayers. We will miss you while you are gone (assuming you won't be able to get on here while you are in hospital.) 

Bailey, so glad to hear you made it safe and sound to work and back, I was worried for you and Millie's safety walking on slippery/snowy sidewalks!

Cath, glad you had a good pub/snow day and are getting to enjoy the snow! The pictures you posted on FB are definitely beautiful!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d good luck with the treatment! Hope you manage to pop on here or FB and keep us updated!


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Thinking of you hun! I hope all is still a GO! Lots of :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

MrsD hope your flight went ahead as planned and the weather didn't mess up your travel! Please update us as soon as you get a chance, and just know I am thinking of you as you go in for your treatment tomorrow! :hugs:!

And btw, that means only 6 more months! WHOO HOO! Start the countdown honey, cause your rainbow is just around the corner!


----------



## baileybubs

Awww Amy thanks for saying that about worrying about me getting to work, it amazes me how lovely all you ladies are!!

Mrs d thinking of you tomorrow, hope you got there safely and let the countdown begin!! Hope it all goes ok for you xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I've not stepped outside since getting home at lunchtime on Friday, I have been worried about slipping on the ice! Goodness knows how you feel!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol well my MIL had got me these awesome Gumtree boots for Xmas with über good grip (think she was also worried about me falling lol). So far not even a little wobble has been had, but then the roads are so clear again today I've been in my car again. Apparently it will snow again tomorrow though so we shall see!!

How are you feeling now cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Not heard of gum tree boots will have to google. 

I'm feeling a bit icky now, need to eat tho so that might help!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I found that I felt more nausea early on when I needed to eat. Never felt like I was gonna be sick bit just felt icky. 

The Gumtree boots are like ugg boots but more practical, and fit snigger around your calves so mud and stuff doesn't flick inside lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh poop it's snowed more again!! I really don't want to walk to work! 
I feel like such a misery guts saying snow go away! Wish I was someone who got a snow day, everyone on Facebook is saying "yay snow day no work" :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

I sent a post last night saying I got here fine, my assessment is today and treatment is tomorrow but it didn't post for some reason then I lost connection grrrr.

Thanks for all your concern lovely ladies xxx

I will have Internet while I'm in so chat soon xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great mrs d! Glad you got there ok and hope it all goes well xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD i hope all goes well lovely xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thinking of you Duck! I'll be checking in for updates. I'm glad you arrived safely.


----------



## Tawn

So glad you got there alright MrsD! I will be checking back in religiously for your updates! And when you get home, you better get a TTC countdown ticker up! :)

:hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with a TTC countdown ticker!!! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, I third the TTC countdown ticker! So glad you arrived safely and that the snow didn't delay your treatment. I am glad you can keep us updated. Wishing you loads of luck and speedy healing! 

Bailey, so not a misery guts... it's awful to have to work when everyone else is off even when you AREN'T pregnant... adding having to walk to work in the snow... no wonder you want it to go away!!! So glad you have those boots, be sure to be careful.


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d glad u got there safe Hun...xxx

Hey ladies :wave:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Cheryl you ok lovely xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

First of all, I want to apologize for cutting and pasting this from the one other thread I am really active on, I just don't have it in me right now to try to retype this again...

I am in the hospital right now. I went to my weekly appointment/ultrasound this morning and my blood pressure had shot up and baby wouldn't move or practice breathe on the ultrasound so they've admitted me for monitoring. I am going to be here until at least tomorrow evening, maybe longer. They are monitoring baby off and on (and she is looking okay, think she was just sleeping and refusing to wake up during the ultrasound.) They've done blood work, are doing a 24 hour urine collection, and monitoring my blood pressure. They also gave me a steroid shot this afternoon and are giving me another one incase they have to deliver her early. (we are 34 weeks and they have tried to reassure a very scared Mama that she will be okay.) There is a chance they will have to deliver her early as they are concerned that I might be developing preclampsia but we will know more after they get my labs and monitor BP for awhile. It is lower than it was at the Dr today but it it still averaging higher than it was when I was taking it at work and I've been mainly lying on my left side all day. I also have a horrible headache and generally feel unwell. The baby also flipped and is now breech. DH left work and has been here with me all day/night but I sent him home hoping he could get some sleep. I know I am in good hands but I am still scared... scared for Emily, scared for me. I will keep you posted as best as I can.


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy you are both in good hands. Try not to worry as that won't help your bp etc. if she comes now she will be just fine and you are in the best place. Keep us posted hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Amy I'm sorry for all the worry, cupcake is right though, please try not to stress as it will only make bp worse, you are in the best place and if they had to deliver her now I am sure she would be just fine. 
I hope everything is ok Hun and let us know, thinking of you and Emily xxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Awww Amy! What a scare hun! I am so gla the hospital is monitoring you so closely and that they are doing everything possible to make sure you AND Emily are Safe and sound. Please keep us updated and know that I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you and your family that things look up. But if you do need to deliver, I know that Emily will be nice and healthy, especially now she's had her steroid shots. Big hugs!


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for your support ladies. My blood pressures have been better since I have been in the hospital and aren't even crazy high but are still definitely running higher than my normal. Hopefully we will have a better idea at some point today, once they get lab work/etc back. I am not feeling very well so, in many ways, am glad I am here. I know we are in good hands but I can't help but worry about my baby Emily. I do okay for awhile and then start crying. 

I will keep you all updated as best as I can.

Hope all is well for everyone


----------



## Tawn

Thanks for the update Amy! I was just going to post on FB wondering how you and baby Emily are doing. I am glad you are in the hospital where it is safest for you and baby, but it must be very worrying indeed! Do your best to try and stay calm to help bring your BP down and keep that baby girl cooking a bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy I'm sure everything will be ok Hun ur in the best place for u and Emily. Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I am actually, mostly, quite calm. I trust my doctors completely and know they will do whatever is best for the baby and I. It's actually relieving to be in the hospital right now as I REALLY don't feel well, especially when I get up at all. I am on bed rest and am only allowed up to pee and to shower once a day. 

I talked to my OB this afternoon, it looks like my bloodwork came back okay and my BP has been staying higher than my baselines by quite a bit but typically not anywhere near the "she needs to come out now" numbers. They are just finishing collecting my urine for the 24 hour collection... if that comes back okay they still want to keep me in the hospital as I am having some symptoms of preeclampsia. It sounds like I am not going home until I either start to feel better/symptoms improve or until the baby is delivered (which should improve symptoms.) I get the 2nd steroid shot in about an hour. I have had a few moments of crying/fear but mostly I am staying oddly calm about it all, I think mainly because I know I am in good hands.

Will update again when I can... sorry for the selfish posts and not asking after any of you for the moment, know you are in my thoughts even if not in my posts. Thank you so much, as ever, for the support you give.


----------



## MrsDuck

aw hun not selfish at all, just glad you and emily are being well looked after. thinking of you xxx


----------



## Tawn

I really am so appreciative of your updates Amy, PLEASE don't call yourself selfish! I have been worrying about you and Emily all day today, so I am so happy when you manage to hop on and give us an update, particularly that things seem to be going OK! Take care of yourself and that baby girl!


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Tawn, definately not selfish of you and we all wanna hear updates that you and Emily are doing ok! You know us, we'll only worry like mad if we don't hear from you!! It sounds like you are coping really well Hun, you don't give yourself enough credit coz I'd be a wreck. Just keep staying calm and remember you are in the best place for you and Emily. And if you have a little cry I don't blame you, just try and not get too stressed out. Thinking of you and Emily xxxx

Mrs d - how are you feeling? Hope it's all going well with your treatment xxxx

Hope all you ladies are all well too xxxxx

Big hugs to you Cath xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Dani Rose

Amy wanted to come on and say I'm thinking about you and Emily. I had severe pre e with leila so know how scary it is. You are in the best place and they are doing everything they can to ensure a safe delivery if she has to come early which is good. Lots of love


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy how are you doing now hun? X


----------



## MrsDuck

how r u doing amy hun. i logged on to see if there was an update. i hope all is goood with you and emily xxx

cupcake you were up late, how are you

ps i dont have a question mark on this thing x


----------



## MrsDuck

just a quick update on me. treatment going well and my levels are droppping now, justwaiting on a full body scan hopefully today then they will be able to give me some idea on when i can go home yay x

love to you all xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yay mrs d hope you are released very soon, keep sweating and showering!


----------



## Tawn

So glad your treatment is going well mrsd!! Keep up with those showers and I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get to go home soon!!

Amy, I've been missing your updates! Please let us know that everything is ok with you and Emily! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d glad to hear you are ok and treatment is going well! Did you get a full body scan today?

Amy hope you and Emily are well Hun xxxxxxxxx

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Mrs d glad ur treatment is going well Hun...x

Amy how are u and emily Hun?x

Cupcake how are u doing Hun? You having any sickness?xx

Bailey and Tawn how are ur girls doing? 

Afm plodding along, going for an overnight with hubby on Sunday his treat he's booked a pregnancy massage for me so I can't wait. Xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I had to deliver the baby on Wednesday by c-section. I definitely had Pre-eclampsia and got critically ill (including a drop in my oxygen level that they couldn't get to come up, it was so bad that they were concerned at one point that it may have been a blood clot, they did a CT scan and it was not.) 

Emily had turned breech (little stinker) so between that and my critical health they opted to deliver her by c-section. She arrived at 12:40pm on Wednesday 1/23/13 and was 5 lb 13oz and 19 inches long at birth. She was born at exactly 34 weeks. She is in the NICU but, so far, is doing really well. My health has improved drastically since she was delivered but I am an emotional wreck. My husband asked my nurse last night to put in a consult with a social worker for me to talk to, which I am hoping helps. I am also considering seeing a therapist when I go home to help me cope with all the guilt/fear/emotions of Emily being a preemie and, still, the miscarriage. 

I didn't even get to see Emily (other than for a split second after she was delivered) for over 24 hours, which was so hard but my husband spent time with her and brought me lots of pictures and videos. I've now been to see her twice and even got to attempt to breast feed her last night. I am still in the hospital and will be here through tomorrow night or Sunday. I am weak and in a lot of pain but otherwise doing well. My sister is flying in from across the country to be with me tomorrow- Thursday which is going to be good as this has been really hard (for both DH and I... at least I only had to worry about losing her, at a few points along the way he was terrified of losing us both.)

Here she is, my beautiful prize fighter (that is what I am calling my strong preemie.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0322.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0352.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw hun that had me in tears I know how scary it is. It's like what happened to leila and I. Big hugs. She'll do great as will you x


----------



## Tawn

Oh my goodness Amy! What a scary time you had Hun, I can completely understand you feeling very emotional after everything you went through! I am so happy you and Emily are safe, though, and that she is so strong even at 6 weeks premature. Big hugs to you, your dh and beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy what a terrible time you hav had Hun... Ur little Emily is just gorgeous Hun... So happy for u and hubby. Xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats to you and your hubs Amy, she is beautiful! And a good weight for a preemie xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw amy what a scary time for you and your dh, but so glad to see you are both doing really well and she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy she's fab. Congratulations again hun xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> I had to deliver the baby on Wednesday by c-section. I definitely had Pre-eclampsia and got critically ill (including a drop in my oxygen level that they couldn't get to come up, it was so bad that they were concerned at one point that it may have been a blood clot, they did a CT scan and it was not.)
> 
> Emily had turned breech (little stinker) so between that and my critical health they opted to deliver her by c-section. She arrived at 12:40pm on Wednesday 1/23/13 and was 5 lb 13oz and 19 inches long at birth. She was born at exactly 34 weeks. She is in the NICU but, so far, is doing really well. My health has improved drastically since she was delivered but I am an emotional wreck. My husband asked my nurse last night to put in a consult with a social worker for me to talk to, which I am hoping helps. I am also considering seeing a therapist when I go home to help me cope with all the guilt/fear/emotions of Emily being a preemie and, still, the miscarriage.
> 
> I didn't even get to see Emily (other than for a split second after she was delivered) for over 24 hours, which was so hard but my husband spent time with her and brought me lots of pictures and videos. I've now been to see her twice and even got to attempt to breast feed her last night. I am still in the hospital and will be here through tomorrow night or Sunday. I am weak and in a lot of pain but otherwise doing well. My sister is flying in from across the country to be with me tomorrow- Thursday which is going to be good as this has been really hard (for both DH and I... at least I only had to worry about losing her, at a few points along the way he was terrified of losing us both.)
> 
> Here she is, my beautiful prize fighter (that is what I am calling my strong preemie.)

She's beautiful!!! I'm glad you are both doing well. Hang in there and hopefully you both get to go home soon!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy congrats again she is gorgeous, it must be tough being apart but you'll both be stronger soon and back together :hugs: xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d how are you doing? Xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

A quick update on me, my levels were low enough yesterday to go home, so we rushed to the airport and managed to get the last plane of the day back home which was a relief. Unfortunately I now need some radiotherapy on my neck :( this doesn't push my 6 month wait to ttc back any more, but it does mean that I have to wait until after I have the rescan in 6 months time as I'm not on the right meds until then to fall pg :( I though they were ering on the side of caution with 6 months, so we were going to start sooner but that's not poss now xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad thanks Bailey, just logged on to see how everyone was doing and to do a quick update.

How are you and Millie and how is your snow situation? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good to hear from you mrs d! Glad you managed to get home! Can you have the radiotherapy where you are or do you need to go back to St Barts? Sorry it means waiting 6 months again tho hun :( xx


----------



## baileybubs

When do you have to have the radiotherapy then? I still think it sucks the way you were treated, they should have been up front with you from the start. Why do you need more radiotherapy, was it a lot that hadnt cleared? I hope you and dh are ok, glad to hear you are back to the comfort of your own home now.

Me and Millie are fine, although I now seem to have a cold to help with the lack of sleep! I'm debating if I can use Vicks vaporub at the mo. But Millie seems fine, still measuring a bit big, but it's only a week ahead, which made me remember my original EDD and made me think maybe they were off when they changed my due date after my dating scan and that's why I'm measuring bigger. 

As for the snow, had to leave my car at work last night. We have 10 inches of snow on our road and so my car is still at work lol!! Hoping it rains enough tonight to melt it.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake! :hi: how are you?


----------



## MrsDuck

To say I was pissed off at the time when some snooty nurse just dropped it into the conversation is an understatement but a nice dr came to explain that because the cancer had spread to surrounding lymph nodes, one of which was deeply embedded in a muscle in the neck then I will have cancerous cells in that muscle and the iodine treatment I have just had runs through your blood supply killing off the cells, but because there isn't a good blood flow through muscles it isn't very affective at removing those. The cancer cells will spread if left although this could be years, and only if the conditions are right but they just don't know, so it's best to do the radiotherapy and then have covered all bases and there won't be any cancer cells left to grow.

Aw bailey sorry you now have a cold, are you still on the airbed to try and get comfy?

Gosh you've had a lot of snow, we only had a few inches here and there was pretty much the same in London, I don't blame you for leaving the car at home, I would.

Hi cupcake, unfortunately I have to go back to St Barts for it :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you cupcake and how is the ms now? x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw what a pain having to go back to London! I am glad to hear its more precautionary treatment than anything though mrs d, although what a pain for definately putting ttc on hld for at least 6 months now :-( you really have had such a hard time of it of late. I really hope everything starts to get better for you and you can finally get on with life and move forward. I read how long your radiotherapy will take on fb, what a pain? Will you be staying in London that whole time then?
And I would make a complaint about that nurse!!!

Yeah I'm still on the airbed lol. Everyone laughs at me when I tell them, but I can surround myself with pillows and I cocoon myself with the double duvet and up to the last week or so it had been working most of the time. But I now get pins and needles so bad I am always waking up, as well as the usual aches and pains! I might try sleeping back in my bed tonight, just to check if its any better but I dont think so coz I think df being there will annoy me lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it costs so much to go backwards and forwards, I have to go the week before the actual treatment for them to make me up a neck brace so that for each treatment my neck is in exactly the same position :) so that takes me to 6 weeks continuous stay there, I will of course have the weekends off treatment but I'll be on my own as hubby can't stay with me for 6 weeks, but I suppose I'll feel quite bad so I might appreciate the peace and quiet.

Won't your df sleep on the airbed or somewhere else and give you the bed so that you can surround yourself with your pillows??? If your airbed is anything like all the ones I've slept on the air creeps out over time and you end up feeling the floor beneath :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, no its a really good airbed, and he has offered to swap but I think its the cushioning of the air that is softer on my hips that helps (or did help until now). Even sitting on my sofa is hurting my hip now. Strangely it doesnt hurt when I walk around or stand though.

Will the hospital put you up then all over the weekends and stuff whilst you have your treatment? We'll have to keep you busy chatting on here in between your treatments to keep you going and keep your mind off things xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs D that sucks!!!! But at least you can be positive that you're no further behind with ttc! That's something to be thankful for xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I won't have any tinternet whilst I'm away, I think I'm going to have to purchase something that won't cost a fortune to give me the internet, or I'll go mad.

I will get put up in the hospital hostel as it's known, which is just a tiny room with a sink in it and a tv, and you share a bathroom and a kitchen but at least it won't cost me anything as I can't afford to stay in a hotel for at least 6 weeks. Then I'll go week daily for my treatment. I'm not looking forward to being on my own in London for that long but needs must


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's the way I'm looking at it cupcake xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You need a water bed Bailey xx


----------



## baileybubs

I joked about that mrs d, but df already finds it amusing watching me get up from the airbed, he says I look like a turtle stuck on its back so if I had a water bed I'd be even worse I'd imagine lol!!

It sucks that you'll be in London for so long on your own mrs d. And no t'internet!! Are you much of a reader mrs d? Maybe take a kindle or something loaded with books, and if you havent got a kindle I'm sure you can buy ones with internet access now (not sure on how the costing for that works out though, but I'm sure you can just use wi-fi).


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw he's all heart x

That's the problem bailey there isn't any wifi at the hostel so it's roaming or buying a data package sim card, but it'll cost a fortune I'm sure. I've loaded up my phone with books so I'm ok there, it's just the contact with people that I'll miss :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that really is rubbish mrs d! Do you know when you'll be having the treatment yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

No they said they will call me back in the next couple of weeks, the sooner the better. I don't want to just get back to work and then have to go off again, it's better that they do call me in the next couple of weeks then I can just have one stretch of a couple of months off and get it all over and done with.


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you have friends in London or anything you could stay with? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby has family but they are outskirts so trains and buses would be needed and as I need to be at the hospital each day, maybe several times a day it isn't really an option, but at weekend if I feel well enough I might go to them x


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d how are u feeling Hun??xxx

I'm ok just back from the overnight hubby booked for my bday it was fab had a great massage.xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal! Lots of updates!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks cheryl just catching up with the one borns from while I've been away, daytime TV is pants but can't go back to work for a couple of weeks as I'm still radioactive.

Happy Birthday hun it was 21st wasn't it, same day as my treatment???

Sounds like hubby was good to you and I bet you enjoyed your massage, do they have to do a special pregnancy one? xx

Hi Ttc, just had a look at your journal and it sounds like the clomid is going well, even if it is throwing your chart all over the place, I hope you catch that eggy or those eggies


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah daytime tv sucks... Yeah the 21st, it was just the same but I had to be on my sides for most of it lol...x


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D so sorry that TTC is pushed back now :( Not what you want to hear.

Bailey I am already struggling to get out of chairs/beds haha I dont fancy an air bed though! No wonder that is hard! 

Still reading back!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> A quick update on me, my levels were low enough yesterday to go home, so we rushed to the airport and managed to get the last plane of the day back home which was a relief. Unfortunately I now need some radiotherapy on my neck :( this doesn't push my 6 month wait to ttc back any more, but it does mean that I have to wait until after I have the rescan in 6 months time as I'm not on the right meds until then to fall pg :( I though they were ering on the side of caution with 6 months, so we were going to start sooner but that's not poss now xxx

Ugh...i'm so sorry MrsDuck. I hope these next 6 months fly by for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

Dani - yeah apparently its rather amusing to watch me get up from the air bed, I'm sure it will be hilarious by the time I am ready to burst lol!! I am also now finding I sit in the most un-ladylike position too, legs wide open, slouched back like a bloke!!

Mrs d - how are you feeling now hun? Any news on the radiotherapy?

Cheryl - glad you had a good birthday hun, your massage sounds fab!!

Ttc - fingers crossed for a clomid baby!

AFM - still got this stupid cold!! But I managed to sleep ok last night, ish. I only got up 3 times and there was no insomnia woohoo!!
Bad news today though, its df and my day off today and work have just called him to go in :-( so I dont get to see him yet again. Oh well nevermind, from next week I will be off whenever he is coz I've only got 10 days left at work.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw boo bailey thts rubbish hope u hav had a nice quiet day then... 10 days I'm well jell :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I can't believe your ml has come around so quickly Millie will be here before you know it. Cheryl have you decided when you are going on ml?

Yes bailey my radiotherapy starts in 2 weeks, at least they aren't hanging around x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d how u??

I've got 9 days off from the 17th feb then my ml I finish the 23rd march il be 36wks and 4 days so hoping I can make it tht long. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl I'm not too bad thanks hun. I hope you have a lovely 9 days off and then can take things fairly slowly after that til you go on ml. How is your baby shopping coming along? have you got everything now? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I've got loads now just need to get my hospital bag and a few more vests and clothes and going to stock up on nappies.
Can't believe we're in feb already time passes so quick.x

U got any plans this weekend mrs d or are u still sore Hun?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh exciting, i think id have my bag packed from V day haha. I know feb already, Christmas only seems like last week.

No nothing planned as I still have restrictions on not being within 2 meters of people until next weekend, but I'm going to be spending so long on my own soon when the radiotherapy starts that I need to get out and about, maybe a nice walk on the beach or something. Not really sore anymore, I wake up with a sore throat still and a headache but they soon go once I'm up and have had breakfast.

Have you got any nice plans or have you got a busy weekend working? Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw do u Hun, no not doing anything I'm working today and tomoro then off sun and thurs next wk.xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Duck, I hate hearing that, 6 months! :( I'm sorry hun. 

Any update on Amy and her baby in here? Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw do u Hun, no not doing anything I'm working today and tomoro then off sun and thurs next wk.xx

Woohoo for 30 weeks today Cheryl!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Will you gals check out my journal to help me decide which chart to use this cycle? Thank you!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ttcbabyisom I'm sorry I'm hopeless with charts I've never tempt..x

How are u ladies doin?xx

Well today I decided I'm finishing up work on the 2nd of march il be 33 and 4 days I'm just so tired now and really struggling so countdown is on :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

that's ok Cheryl...no biggie. Woohoo for countdown on your baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Cheryl, i meant cowntdown on your time to be done with work!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I can't help either I'm sorry I don't temp xx

Yay 3 weeks, 4 days to go Cheryl, happy 30 weeks xx

How is Zoela leinz? xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

it's ok MrsD, how are you???


----------



## fletch_W

Hi girlies. sorry i always jump on unannounced. how are you all doing? anyone had anymore snow.


----------



## cathgibbs

TTC sorry hun i dont do charting so i wouldnt have a clue, how you feeling?? How is Clomid treating you?? 

MrsD hows the treatment?

Cheryl im glad you have figured out a date hun, hopefully it will fly by now!

Fletch any signs of the bitch?? I hope not! xxx


----------



## fletch_W

nope still no sign. just slight cramps still. i was convinced she was coming last night..


----------



## cathgibbs

Those tests should be here by Friday :-D why dont you go to £shop or B&Ms or Asda and do a test for me :-D xxx


----------



## fletch_W

hehe. hubby goes away friday so ill pop to the chemist :-$


----------



## fletch_W

if theyre not here that is xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> TTC sorry hun i dont do charting so i wouldnt have a clue, how you feeling?? How is Clomid treating you??
> 
> MrsD hows the treatment?
> 
> Cheryl im glad you have figured out a date hun, hopefully it will fly by now!
> 
> Fletch any signs of the bitch?? I hope not! xxx

clomid was fine...don't even remember or think i had any symptoms on this first dose...let's hope the first dose worked!


----------



## fletch_W

sorry. everytime i come on here i end up talking about myself.

has anyone heard from amy? how is wee emily doing?

cheryl how are you doing my lovely? 30 weeks already! think we need a bump pic update!

hows everyone else? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm fine thanks, just getting prepared for some radiotherapy on my neck, can't wait til I get back to ttcing. I know I don't do charting but your temps are going up and up and I know that's a good sign, I hope the clomid worked for you xx

Fletch and Cath yay great to see you both back xx

Cath treatment is going fine thanks, I'm not radioactive after Friday so things can start to get back to normal until next week when radiotherapy starts, it's never bloody ending :( How are the wedding plans coming along? xx

Fletch it's poas time again yay, I've got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## fletch_W

Aw mrs d. Is this the last one on fri then its countdown time?? Eek!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd can you still ttc around June time (I think it was June time you said) does the treatment make you sick??

Wedding plans are fab hun, cant book anything until September and i think i might spontaniously combust by then :-( HMPH! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Fletch I kno it's flyin in il post a pic later Hun..... I hope tht witch stays away huni...x

Cath how u doin?? Seems like ages since I've spoke to u.... I loved planning my wedding such an exciting time...x

Mrs d hopefully not long now Hun till u can't get ttc again...xxx

Afm having a wee day off today :) lazy morning then going for lunch and to the shops to get stuff for my hospital bag. Trying to get tht packed.xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D everyday is a step closer :) Hugs

TTC yay for clomid everything crossed for you!

Cheryl wowser, so close!


----------



## Dani Rose

ttcbabyisom said:


> Will you gals check out my journal to help me decide which chart to use this cycle? Thank you!!!

Ummmm HELLO, awesome chart! Is that spotting too a couple days ago?!?! Eeeeeek! Looking good :):happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Dani how's u?hows ur twins doin? Can't believe ur 19 wks already. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hey hun im good thank you, still plodding along  got a funny feeling next month will be our month.... i dont know why though lol! 

All your pg ladies,all your cycles have seem to flown by! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Unfortunately not fletch, Friday is just when I'm not radioactive anymore. I start my radiotherapy on 18th Feb and should be over by the start of April, then I have to wait til end of July beginning of Aug for my full body scan to check all ok before I'm taken off my temporary meds and put on my life long meds then everything crossed I can then get back to ttc, so I'm looking at Aug/Sept, in fact I no longer care if I need any other treatment then, I'm not having it until I after I have a baby.

Roll on the weekend fletch I want to see some pee sticks haha x

Ttc when are you testing? x

Cheryl enjoy your cheeky day off and I hope you manage to get everything you want for your hospital bag. I can't wait for more bump pics x

Cath I'm glad you are feeling good about next month, enjoy the wedding plans, September will soon be here x

Dani not long to go til your next scan x

Bailey happy last day at work x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD its never ending isnt it? i hope the full body scan goes ok in August so you can get back to ttc, how many days are your cycles? xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Unfortunately not fletch, Friday is just when I'm not radioactive anymore. I start my radiotherapy on 18th Feb and should be over by the start of April, then I have to wait til end of July beginning of Aug for my full body scan to check all ok before I'm taken off my temporary meds and put on my life long meds then everything crossed I can then get back to ttc, so I'm looking at Aug/Sept, in fact I no longer care if I need any other treatment then, I'm not having it until I after I have a baby.
> 
> Roll on the weekend fletch I want to see some pee sticks haha x
> 
> Ttc when are you testing? x
> 
> Cheryl enjoy your cheeky day off and I hope you manage to get everything you want for your hospital bag. I can't wait for more bump pics x
> 
> Cath I'm glad you are feeling good about next month, enjoy the wedding plans, September will soon be here x
> 
> Dani not long to go til your next scan x
> 
> Bailey happy last day at work x

i started testing this a.m. It was negative. I'll test again Saturday morning if temps are still up. I'm pretty crampy so far today though so feeling like AF is just right around the corner.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Cath x, my cycles are 28 days like clockwork, but the radiation apparently disrupts ovulation so who knows what they are going to be.

Ttc sorry for your bfn, fingers crossed for Saturday x


----------



## fletch_W

No bfp for me im afraid. Af came last night :-( xxx


----------



## Tawn

fletch_W said:


> No bfp for me im afraid. Af came last night :-( xxx

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

sorry Fletch! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Fletch I'm sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fletch sorry Hun. :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Sorry I havent been on here in ages, I've literally been working and sleeping, my residents had norovirus so my last week at work was super draining!!

How is everyone?

Fletch - so sorry for AF showing :hugs: hows the healthy eating been going hun? And hows the new job coming on?

Cheryl - dont blame you for finishing earlier than planned, as you know I did the same, you dont realise how much it takes it out of you, even yesterday when all I did was tidy at home I managed to do too much and knackered myself out!! Have you managed to get everything sorted for your hospital bag yet? I've got 2 seperate bags, one os for after the birth (mainly stuff for Millie, clean nighties for me, pads, wash bag etc) and one for during labour which is the one I havent even packed yet!! But I've got the after birth one sorted. What position is Leo in at the mo? Millie is still breech!

Dani - ooooh only a few more days now until your scan!!! Hope you dont get a sneaky peek of any boy bits and you can stay team yellow!! I'm sure they will both be perfect!!

Tawn - how are you doing hun? Is Madison being a good girl? Is she in a good position for you? I swear Millie's legs can reach the tops of mine sometimes and she's loving being head up! Have you got a hospital bag packed? Hows your lovely step son and husband?

Cath - fingers crossed for this month being your month hun!! Are you definately going for cyprus for your wedding then? I can't wait to get back to planning our wedding, I really want to have the same name as df and Millie so dont want to put it off for too long but might be a slightly cheaper affair than I had originally wanted.

Mrs d - how did it go yesterday? (it was yesterday wasnt it?). Really sucks that you will have to wait so long again, but I am sure it will fly by hun, we will all be here every step of the way and cant wait to be egging you on to POAS in Sept/Oct!!

Leinz - I love your pics on fb of Zoela and Chloe, they are so gorgeous!! Hows everything going for the move?

Amy - I hope Emily is settling well at home now, and I hope that your bp goes back to normal hun, make sure you are taking it as easy as possible!!

Poppy - hows that gorgeous little son of yours doing now? Is he putting weight on well? Hows the breastfeeding going? 

Ttcbabyisom - did you test this morning? Got everything crossed for you!!

Mummy2 - I dont know if you still come on here much but I hope you and baby are doing well! Did you stay team yellow, I cant remember sorry. Hope you and your family are well. 

Thurl - I know you havent been on here in a while too but I hope you are doing well and got my fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!

Cupcake - you have been quiet on here too, hows everything going? Hope you arent panicking too much hun. Any news on when your dating scan will be? Only about 3 more weeks now isnt it? Did you end up buying a doppler in the end?

I really hope I havent missed anyone, if I have I am so so sorry and I hope you are well!!

AFM - done a lot of nesting already and almost finished the nursery now, just need to put the Winnie the Pooh wall stickers on this afternoon once df comes home on his break (I'm so tempted to do it without him!!). Still havent got any cot bedding but she will be in the moses basket in our room for a while. I'm trying not to do all the jobs I want to get done all at once, trying to space it all out but yesterday I gutted the bathroom, sorted out the nursery, went to the opticians and shopping in town, and polished everywhere in the house lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I think your nesting hun haha sounds like a busy day. When do you go on ML?? 

Thanks hun....yep Cyprus :-D cant wait!! I did want to vet married near the beach for the view etc but to get married at one of their town halls its 200odd euro and their tkwn bals look fab theres even one or two that are outside. I think thats where Dani got married :-D id def look at abroad hun....you can get a planner to organise it all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm on mat leave now lol! Well I'm on my holiday leave for 3 weeks then mat leave!

Aw it sounds amazing! I got married abroad first time and it was lovely (shame about the husband haha!!). Will you be having loads of family there or just a few?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's next week bailey but almost right ;) You'll all be busy with your bubas by the time I get back to ttc xxx

Bailey where did your get your nursery stickers from, they are lovely?

My house needs a good clean but as I'm going to be away for the next 6 weeks I'll leave it for hubby to clean while he's here on his own haha

Cath cyprus will be fantastic, go the week before and get a lovely suntan for the photos xx


----------



## MrsDuck

TTC I just had a look at your chart and I see you got a bfn today :( but I see you have had another temp spike and tomorrow will be 7 days after your dip which I'm guessing is implantation so tomorrow should be official testing day right??? GL for your BFP xx


----------



## baileybubs

I bought them from ebay mrs d, only cost me a tenner including postage! I was really impressed.

I have put all the nursery pics on my journal


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies aw Cyprus sounds lovely Hun it will be perfect...x

Bailey my mw hasn't told me the position yet :( got my scan on Friday to see if my placenta has moved.. I've got most things for my hospital bag but need to pack it all.. And my nursary furniture doesn't come till end feb.. Just 3 wks till I finish and I've got a wk off inbetween lol so 2 wks to work :)

Hey mrs d how u doing missy??xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey Millie has so many teddies.. The room is fab Hun....I've got the same baby bath as u lol... Ur living room looks lovely. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun, I got the baby bath for a tenner off amazon! My mum kept saying "when you were a kid we didn't have a baby bath we just used the sink, I don't know why you waste your money" I was like "mum it's only a tenner" lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And as for the teddies, they are all mine haha!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I got it from amazon too lol. My mum chucked all my teddies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe you are both so laid back about getting your stuff ready, mine will be packed months in advance just in case haha. Not long til there are more bubbas on our lucky thread, where has the time gone??

I'm fine thanks Cheryl, I just can't wait to get this treatment started, the sooner it starts the sooner it will be over xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Hun can't wait till its a full house in here...xx

Yeah the sooner it starts the better..x

I think I keep thinking aw loads of time left lol and I'm normally super organised. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm the same as Cheryl, I am super organised normally but I keep thinking about getting stuff sorted but never getting round to it lol!! Plus people keep telling me I've got ages left yet!

Aw yeah mrs d I can't wait til you are back ttc and everyone on here gets their rainbows! I'm glad they are getting it done quickly for you.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Just popping in to say hi as I mostly keep up on Facebook these days! 

Cheryl wow time is flying for you to! Where's this bump pic you promised us!?

Hey bailey! I'm all good thanks! Doing ok, still feeling rough a lot of the time at the moment and so unbelievably, ridiculously tired, both particularly in the last week or so. I've head the ms/symptoms can really hear up weeks 8-10 so I'm hoping it all means good things! I'm
9 weeks today so my baby has graduated to a fetus! Yey!

Fletch sorry for the bfn x

Cath I'm not sure where you are but think you were NTNP this cycle?

Ttc are we waiting for you to test?

Mrs d you will be back to ttc b4 you know it xxx

C xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake 9 weeks yay xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for 9 weeks cupcake, green olive and officially fetus!!! The MS and the extreme tiredness are an excellent sign!! So exciting!!! Have you any more MW appts? Do you know when your scan is? 

What's everyone up to this weekend?
I've just been asleep and regret it now. I went to sleep coz I was so tired but now feel like I'll be awake all night!! I think I need to start making sure I have a nap earlier in the day!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake yeah for 9 wks...xx

Here's my 30 wk 4 day bump pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CherylC3

I look tiny but feel huge lol... Big for me. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw what an awesome bump Cheryl!! You are perfectly proportioned Hun!! I love how my bump looks at the mo, as long as I wear tighter tops coz if I wear loose ones I feel like I'm wearing a tent!! I'm just dreading how much weight I will put on over the next 8 weeks coz allegedly it's these final weeks where most weight is put on!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I don't mind putting weight on cos I kno I will lose it later I kno I hate baggy tops makes u look huge. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

That's true, I think it's more that I don't wanna gain weight in my face and bum haha!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I havent been on here in ages, I've literally been working and sleeping, my residents had norovirus so my last week at work was super draining!!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Fletch - so sorry for AF showing :hugs: hows the healthy eating been going hun? And hows the new job coming on?
> 
> Cheryl - dont blame you for finishing earlier than planned, as you know I did the same, you dont realise how much it takes it out of you, even yesterday when all I did was tidy at home I managed to do too much and knackered myself out!! Have you managed to get everything sorted for your hospital bag yet? I've got 2 seperate bags, one os for after the birth (mainly stuff for Millie, clean nighties for me, pads, wash bag etc) and one for during labour which is the one I havent even packed yet!! But I've got the after birth one sorted. What position is Leo in at the mo? Millie is still breech!
> 
> Dani - ooooh only a few more days now until your scan!!! Hope you dont get a sneaky peek of any boy bits and you can stay team yellow!! I'm sure they will both be perfect!!
> 
> Tawn - how are you doing hun? Is Madison being a good girl? Is she in a good position for you? I swear Millie's legs can reach the tops of mine sometimes and she's loving being head up! Have you got a hospital bag packed? Hows your lovely step son and husband?
> 
> Cath - fingers crossed for this month being your month hun!! Are you definately going for cyprus for your wedding then? I can't wait to get back to planning our wedding, I really want to have the same name as df and Millie so dont want to put it off for too long but might be a slightly cheaper affair than I had originally wanted.
> 
> Mrs d - how did it go yesterday? (it was yesterday wasnt it?). Really sucks that you will have to wait so long again, but I am sure it will fly by hun, we will all be here every step of the way and cant wait to be egging you on to POAS in Sept/Oct!!
> 
> Leinz - I love your pics on fb of Zoela and Chloe, they are so gorgeous!! Hows everything going for the move?
> 
> Amy - I hope Emily is settling well at home now, and I hope that your bp goes back to normal hun, make sure you are taking it as easy as possible!!
> 
> Poppy - hows that gorgeous little son of yours doing now? Is he putting weight on well? Hows the breastfeeding going?
> 
> Ttcbabyisom - did you test this morning? Got everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Mummy2 - I dont know if you still come on here much but I hope you and baby are doing well! Did you stay team yellow, I cant remember sorry. Hope you and your family are well.
> 
> Thurl - I know you havent been on here in a while too but I hope you are doing well and got my fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!
> 
> Cupcake - you have been quiet on here too, hows everything going? Hope you arent panicking too much hun. Any news on when your dating scan will be? Only about 3 more weeks now isnt it? Did you end up buying a doppler in the end?
> 
> I really hope I havent missed anyone, if I have I am so so sorry and I hope you are well!!
> 
> AFM - done a lot of nesting already and almost finished the nursery now, just need to put the Winnie the Pooh wall stickers on this afternoon once df comes home on his break (I'm so tempted to do it without him!!). Still havent got any cot bedding but she will be in the moses basket in our room for a while. I'm trying not to do all the jobs I want to get done all at once, trying to space it all out but yesterday I gutted the bathroom, sorted out the nursery, went to the opticians and shopping in town, and polished everywhere in the house lol!!

Wow Bailey, that was a great catch up!  I did test, Thursday and today and both BFN...temps still high so i'm still hopeful. Will test again Monday morning before work if temps still high...we shall see.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just popping in to say hi as I mostly keep up on Facebook these days!
> 
> Cheryl wow time is flying for you to! Where's this bump pic you promised us!?
> 
> Hey bailey! I'm all good thanks! Doing ok, still feeling rough a lot of the time at the moment and so unbelievably, ridiculously tired, both particularly in the last week or so. I've head the ms/symptoms can really hear up weeks 8-10 so I'm hoping it all means good things! I'm
> 9 weeks today so my baby has graduated to a fetus! Yey!
> 
> Fletch sorry for the bfn x
> 
> Cath I'm not sure where you are but think you were NTNP this cycle?
> 
> Ttc are we waiting for you to test?
> 
> Mrs d you will be back to ttc b4 you know it xxx
> 
> C xx

i tested and bfn...still hopeful for a bfp at the end of this one...we shall see!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw cupcake yeah for 9 wks...xx
> 
> Here's my 30 wk 4 day bump pic

adorable bump! you're so tiny!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl you're all bump its lovely!!

Bailey dunno when my next scan is, waiting for my letter but mw said when I saw her tues I'd get my letter in about 3 weeks so that's 11 1/2 weeks so my scan is prob not going to be til 12 1/2 - 13 weeks I reckon. All the time I feel rough I'm holding out for that although if I start to feel better might get a private one. I'm awake at 6:30 needing to pee, and I already feel sick, this is a bad sign as it normally comes on later. Had things to do today to!!!!

Ttc sorry for bfn x


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc sorry for the bfn Hun fingers crossed...x

Cupcake I just kno this is it for u Hun... I was so ill this time felt totally different... Can't wait till u get to post ur bump pics in a few wks Hun...xx

Afm well today is the due date of my second angel I'm glad I hav been pregnant for both of my angels due dates as it wud of been so hard for me..xx

Hope u ladies hav a lovely Sunday. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cheryl your bump is fab so neat I love it!!! Hugs for today hun :hugs: my second one us Tuesday :-( 

Cupcake yay for 9 weeks hun :-D :-D :-D :-D xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Ttc - fingers crossed for Monday and that those temps stay high!!

Cheryl - hugs for today Hun :hugs: hope you do something lovely to take your mind off it

Cupcake - oooh up early, feeling sick, I really really believe this is it for you. I still can't believe that your local pct don't move any quicker! Have you said that you want to NT scan coz they have to do that before 13 weeks!

Cath - morning lovely! What you up to today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I forgot we were so close together Hun :hugs: 

Il be going food shopping lol... Thts all.x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I'm having the nt scan the midwife didnt really explain any of it the other day. I thought you could have that up to 13+6? Hope it is 13 then as ill have to have it a few days later!

Cheryl :hugs: for your angels EDD. My first one is in 2 weeks x


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the bump pic Cheryl, lovely and neat xx

:hugs: for all the edd's coming up xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm I might be wrong it might be 13+6 but I still think they arent exactly working quickly!! I had my 12 week scan booked by 8 weeks!! Weird how different PCTs work differently. Is there no way you can contact the midwife and tell them your fears and get your scan booked asap for 12 weeks? Do you want the NT scan or just a dating scan? I wouldnt pay for a private scan hun when you could push for one from your midwife or gp coz surely they should be able to get you one considering your history and the previous bleeding.


----------



## cupcake1981

No I'm not allowed anything extra hun, which sucks as I know that other women with other pcts have been offered bi-weekly scanning from 7 weeks and I've had nothing! Last time I was preg the mw didn't even call me til 9 weeks!


----------



## MrsDuck

:( x


----------



## baileybubs

That sucks Hun. I hope you find out when it is soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

I guess my bleeding at 7 weeks happened cause we were meant to see her early on at least once!


----------



## MrsDuck

we need a 'like' button ;) xx


----------



## Tawn

A bit chatty again on here! I like it! 

Cheryl, hugs on your angel's edd hun! But I am glad you made the decision to go on ML earlier so that you are more relaxed and ready for your rainbow baby Leo! Your bump is absolutely adorable btw!!

Bailey, silly Millie, sitting wrong way round and making her mummy uncomfortable! I hope she turns for you soon hun! And I can't believe you have hospital bags packed and nursery completed already!!! EEEKKKK I feel SO behind and now am freaking out like I need to rush everything, but 10 weeks still feels like such a long time that I didn't want to have nothing to do at the very end?! I have a feeling I need to get my bum in gear though!

Cupcake, I am glad you are still feeling loads of symptoms. Like everyone else, I am sure this is your third time lucky rainbow baby! And the fact that they are being so nonchalant about your scan and such is super annoying, but it means that they think this is a "normal" pregnancy too which in a weird way is reassuring! lol

MrsD, is it next week that your radiotherapy starts? Sorry if I got that wrong! Do you get to be back on your thyroid meds now, so that at least you feel a bit better? I think you need a new countdown ticker!!! :)

TTCbabyisom, sorry for the bfn hun, but with such good temps I really am keeping my fx'd that a bfp is right around the corner! I don't temp myself so don't know much about it other than you want it to stay high and last time I looked yours looked good so can't wait for your update on Monday!

Cath, is your ticker right hun? Are you really 8dpo!?! How in the heck did you forget to mention you were in the TWW!? Lol. Any symptoms babe? I am so so SO hopeful for you and your DF! Plus with all the happy chemicals running through your body from getting to plan a gorgeous destination wedding, I am sure it will bring you a bfp! :)

AFM, I have been busy buying things online today after freaking out realizing I would SO not be ready if this bubba came early! So today I got a chest of drawers and a glider for the nursery, as well as a few nightgown/pj's for me for the hospital. I am so excited to start getting the nursery put together now! I am going to customize Madison's drawers by getting loads of different fabrics and adorable knobs and covering the drawers themselves with the fabrics (in purples pinks and greens, which is my "theme") and then attaching the cutsey knobs! Not sure if that makes sense but I will have to take a pic of it when it is done because I am SO excited about it!

Also, I have started my hypnobirthing CD, and I have to say I really love it! It just makes so much sense to me that the more fear and worry I have, the more I would tense up and "fight" my contractions rather than relax into them to let them do the best job they can with the least amount of pain. I am feeling more and more prepared every time I listen to it that I can be empowered to give birth naturally! :happydance: I've also been reading "The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" too, so having a bit of a realization that I need to get prepared cause baby is full term in about 7 weeks!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Tawn :wave: Yes I'm back on my meds again now so feeling much much better. Yes Thursday is my dummy run and then Monday 18th is the start of the actual radiotherapy. I was going to change my ticker but don't really know what to change it to, so thought I'd just leave it to remind me when I'm getting closer to 6 months past having the RAI treatment and closer to getting back to ttc.

I love the sound of customising madisons furniture, we defo need pics. Yay for getting everything ready and OMG 7 weeks! I know I keep saying it but where has the time gone??? xxx

Oh and I almost forgot we are still waiting for a bump pic from you ;) xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies..x

Tawn ur theme sounds amazing we will defo need to see pics. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn that sounds fab!! def need a pic of bump and of the babys nursery when complete!! When do you go on ML hun as I know you are self employed? 

Hope everyone is good! xx


----------



## Tawn

I don't really get ML unfortunately Cath! :( Because my employers are US based, I don't think I qualify for any paid time off (going to HMRC today to file my UK taxes so maybe I'll ask them but I doubt it) so I will basically be working till Madison is born and then trying to hold off clients for a week or two then fitting it in when I can when she is sleeping. Sucks big time, but in the long run I get to work from home in my own time and make the money we need while still being a full-time mummy so I shouldn't complain....... but hearing everyone else get excited for ML makes me mighty jealous! lol

And don't side step the issue! :winkwink: Are you really 9dpo!? Any symptoms? Are you still feeling like this is "the" cycle for you and DF?

(and yes, I promise bump and nursery pics when done, I relent! hahaha)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath are u 9dpo?? X

Tawn if I were u get a MATB1 form from ur midwife and download a MA1 form cos thts wot I did its Maternity allowance u may be entitled to like me cos there is a working abroad section, oh and call this number to see if u can spk to someone 0800 055 6688 thts who I called... Surely u will get something. Xxx


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks for the info Cheryl, that is really sweet! I will def look into that this week, no harm in looking!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww that sucks!! but like you said the good thing is you can work from home etc, i hope you do qualify for atleast a month off hun FX. Are you constantly busy throughout the day or is it on and off?

Yep 9dpo today, im mixed tbh :-( im really happy this half of the cycle which isnt normal lol, nips are a tad sensitive and at 6dpo i had sharp pains in ectopic side and a really sharp pain in the centre of my stomach early hours 7dpo........hpts are neg but DF and I bought some ASDA HPTs yesterday, he thinks i am cause my stomach looked swollen yest after food..............im just used to not getting my hopes up!

Yes def need pics!!

Cheryl how long are you taking off for ML hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully cath... A few days time we will see...x

I'm entitled to 9 months and I'm allowed to work 10 days in my ML so I'm going to take 6 off and then do 1 day a week the last 2 months, then in November go back and do 3 days a wk.xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww that sounds good hun!! ease yourself back into it. do you think you will still have your regular clients? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah all of them said they will be back so hopefully I hav enough to fill 3 days... My friends going to do some while I'm off. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahh thats great then hun! thing is you may lose a few regulars but once they know you are back they will come back to you aswell wont they  xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awww that sucks!! but like you said the good thing is you can work from home etc, i hope you do qualify for atleast a month off hun FX. Are you constantly busy throughout the day or is it on and off?
> 
> Yep 9dpo today, im mixed tbh :-( im really happy this half of the cycle which isnt normal lol, nips are a tad sensitive and at 6dpo i had sharp pains in ectopic side and a really sharp pain in the centre of my stomach early hours 7dpo........hpts are neg but DF and I bought some ASDA HPTs yesterday, he thinks i am cause my stomach looked swollen yest after food..............im just used to not getting my hopes up!
> 
> Yes def need pics!!
> 
> Cheryl how long are you taking off for ML hun xxx

Good luck Cath, i hope this is it for you sweetie!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, getting a load of symptoms today and i just txt DF to tell him that i will be gutted if im not preg and he admits that he thinks i am cause hes been watching me and noticing things 

TTC :happydance: :-D :-D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Thanks hun, getting a load of symptoms today and i just txt DF to tell him that i will be gutted if im not preg and he admits that he thinks i am cause hes been watching me and noticing things
> 
> TTC :happydance: :-D :-D xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

TTC do you have some good news to tell us? ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I think if you are thinking like you might be, that's a REALLY good symptom, intuition counts for a lot!!!! Really hope it's your month!! X


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so hun. Not getting my hopes up tho. I hate the reality of bfn :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

When are you testing?


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake do you REALLY need to ask me this question lol......started 3 days ago hun lol df wants me to wake up earky tomorrow with him to test but I know it'll be bfn and I don't want to disappoint him xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've got everything crossed for you Cath!! Really hope this is your rainbow BFP!! When are you testing?

Ttc - did you test?

How is everyone?

Me and df have just been out for an early valentines meal and it was really lovely until it got ruined by a scary driving incident on the way home! I hate people who drive up your arse, especially when I have a sign that states I have a bump! They freak me out and then I stalled in the middle of the road coz I had to rely on df telling me when I could pull out. Needless to say I then blamed df coz he said "now" instead of "it's clear" making me think I had to rush and I panicked thus leading to stalling. Now I think I'm a crap driver and I'm all worried about driving and harming Millie now Doh!! 

Hope everyone else is having a better evening lol!!

What's everyone else's plans for valentines day?


----------



## baileybubs

Just read your response Cath, why don't you tell him that you'd rather wait to valentines day to test or something so there's more chance of it being a BFP!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha, yeah stupid question I know!!! I think test Weds with him, 11dpo is the magic day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bailey dont think like that hun you haven't been driving long and after the truck incident your most prob all shook up about it :hugs: 

Yeah I think I will.....I dont want him being on a downer :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Does he have any clue about when it's best for hpt's to work and stuff or will he think a bfn tomorrow would mean you aren't preggo? Coz if he knows then why not let him test with you, coz then you can go through everything together.....saying that my df was never really interested in the ins and outs of POAS.


----------



## cathgibbs

To be fair....he hasnt a clue bless him lol we bought the tests yest and as soon as ww got home he told me to do it lol I explained I was a week away from af and I had just been to the loo so he told me to do it this am lol I told him I would do it tomorrow. The last 2 pg iv tested when hes been at work and he told me he wants to be there when I test again....if only he knew how many times a day I poas lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless him, well maybe just explain to him it might be too soon to show BFP tomorrow x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> TTC do you have some good news to tell us? ;) xx

got my :bfp: this morning!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow!! Why didn't you tell us ttc?!! Congratulations Hun :dance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I've got everything crossed for you Cath!! Really hope this is your rainbow BFP!! When are you testing?
> 
> Ttc - did you test?
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Me and df have just been out for an early valentines meal and it was really lovely until it got ruined by a scary driving incident on the way home! I hate people who drive up your arse, especially when I have a sign that states I have a bump! They freak me out and then I stalled in the middle of the road coz I had to rely on df telling me when I could pull out. Needless to say I then blamed df coz he said "now" instead of "it's clear" making me think I had to rush and I panicked thus leading to stalling. Now I think I'm a crap driver and I'm all worried about driving and harming Millie now Doh!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better evening lol!!
> 
> What's everyone else's plans for valentines day?

YES, :bfp:!!! Still in shock. Had bloods done today so just waiting on doc to call back. Go again on Wednesday to make sure numbers are climbing appropriately.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Sorry all for not spilling the beans right away...i think i'm still in shock and scared to death it won't last! I'm scared for doctor to call right now...will she confirm the pregnancy or tell me it's not good? if she confirms it, will my numbers be good???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I've got everything crossed for you Cath!! Really hope this is your rainbow BFP!! When are you testing?
> 
> Ttc - did you test?
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Me and df have just been out for an early valentines meal and it was really lovely until it got ruined by a scary driving incident on the way home! I hate people who drive up your arse, especially when I have a sign that states I have a bump! They freak me out and then I stalled in the middle of the road coz I had to rely on df telling me when I could pull out. Needless to say I then blamed df coz he said "now" instead of "it's clear" making me think I had to rush and I panicked thus leading to stalling. Now I think I'm a crap driver and I'm all worried about driving and harming Millie now Doh!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better evening lol!!
> 
> What's everyone else's plans for valentines day?

Valentine's Day we are just going to a nice dinner after work. DH says he has a surprise for me that I'll never forget...have no clue what it could be. He's all excited about it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats ttc!!!! That chart looks amazing so it's no surprise!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv said it earlier but ttc im soooooo pleased for you lovely xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thank you so much Cath!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Pregnancy confirmed! HCG is 113 and progesterone levels are really high which she said was great. Won't need to supplement with progesterone at this point! I'm so excited!!! Hopefully Wednesday's numbers are even better!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey TTC!! Congrats!!?


----------



## cathgibbs

Amazing news ttc!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath?....


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake? Haha xxx


----------



## Tawn

Congrats ttc!!!!! So happy for you hun! 

Cath, did you end up testing this morning?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep BFN,,,, im suprisingly not down or upset about it though? Im in a good mood for a change lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey sorry u had a bad driving experience don't worry Hun... U will be fine..x

Ttc congrats Hun I'm very happy for u...x

Cath aw maybe it's still early missy..x

Hey to the rest of u lovely ladies..x

Afm nothing planned for valentines day got my scan on Friday tho so excited about tht then on mon we go to a lodge with Gus boy our last wee holiday together before baby comes.x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cheryl your little break sounds lush, you can spoil Gus before baby comes then :-D Whats the scan for hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh boo for bfn Cath but its still early x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poop I was hoping it was gonna be BFP Cath, you know what this threads like, BFPs are like buses, none for ages then three at once and ttc has started us off with one, so I'm sure you'll have the second one by the end of the week!!

Cheryl - that break sounds lovely, I wish me and df could do that. He can't get time off work though, he's off for a week in march but that might be too close to when she's due for us to be going away. Sounds lush though I hope you have a great time!

Cupcake - how are you today?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thankd ladies, i was a bit gutted this am but I know we havent really tried this month! if i dont get a bfn im gonna try preseed and then see what happens!!

Whats everyone up to today xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I deffo recommend preseed Hun, it's funny using it too, made the whole task of dtd constantly more of a laugh and more relaxed coz it can get a bit uptight and pressurised can't it. 

My parents are coming up today to see our newly redecorated house and nursery and df is cooking us all tea. So it should be a nice day. I'm just about to have a bath coz all my muscles ache when I woke up today. What are you up to Cath? Are you at work today?


----------



## Tawn

Still early cath! But glad you have a positive outlook about it! My fingers are tightly crossed that that second line shows up before the weekend!

Cheryl, sounds like a lovely getaway! I can't believe we are talking about "lasts" before these babies are due! Eek! It's getting close!

Cupcake how are you feeling hun? Still rough? Hope so!! Hahahah

Bailey, it was just one moment, every driver has them an def doesn't mean you are a bad driver! When is your next mw appt hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Tawn! :hi: my next MW appt is on Thursday. Hopefully she'll say she's moved position but I don't think so! I've been doing stuff from that spinning babies website to enourage her to move lol. Although right now I swear I can feel her spine horizontally across my belly so she might be transverse! But I've been wrong before lol. When's your next MW appt? Mine don't seem to do much at the mo, just measure fundal height, listen to heartbeat, test my urine, do my bp and check her position. Takes about 2 mins lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha Tawn yeah still feeling rough about 70% of the time, sick when cleaning my teeth every morning and sometimes at other points to....hope it means good stuff!

Did you ladies have to give ursine samples at your booking apptmnts? I didn't, this doesn't seem right?


----------



## Tawn

Ohh I hope she is starting her turn for you! Mine is next Wednesday then they go every 2 weeks! I was checked at my 25 week one and Madison was head down but I didn't get checked for position (just fundal height) at my 28 week so I am going to make sure to remember to ask if she doesn't do it next week. But I could put seriious money that she is head down cause I feel so much pressure on my cervix and right hip bone (pretty sure he's jamming her head into my hip lol). 

Are you having any pelvic pain yet? My pubic bone/muscles are pretty sore and I have to be careful turning over in bed and getting up etc. it's not too bad thankfully but I am being cautious cause I don't want to make it any worse by not being cautious if that makes sense?


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - yeah I've had a urine sample done everytime I see the MW including at booking. Oh except at my 12 week and 20 week coz they just scanned me at those and took info from me.

Tawn - I started getting hip pain in 2nd tri so I've been sleeping on my air mattress haha!! It is more my right hip than my left but both hurt when I make any slight movement in bed, then I hobble for my first few steps in a morning on my right leg coz my hip hurts so much!! But walking about during the day doesn't hurt strangely! It's not really hurting so much around my pelvic bone though, mainly hips.
Sounds like Madison is in the right position, I don't have any pelvic pressure. I get what I describe as squished lungs lol, so I know she's sticking her head up into my rib cage lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Yep BFN,,,, im suprisingly not down or upset about it though? Im in a good mood for a change lol xxx

it's still early!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Still early cath! But glad you have a positive outlook about it! My fingers are tightly crossed that that second line shows up before the weekend!
> 
> Cheryl, sounds like a lovely getaway! I can't believe we are talking about "lasts" before these babies are due! Eek! It's getting close!
> 
> Cupcake how are you feeling hun? Still rough? Hope so!! Hahahah
> 
> Bailey, it was just one moment, every driver has them an def doesn't mean you are a bad driver! When is your next mw appt hun?

Wow, happy 30 weeks Tawn!!!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks hun! I am so happy for you and your DH for your BFP! We have a few third time lucky girls on here, and I really think this is your rainbow!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Thanks hun! I am so happy for you and your DH for your BFP! We have a few third time lucky girls on here, and I really think this is your rainbow!

Thanks Tawn, i hope so!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm really hoping to be a third time lucky girl!!! Hopefully after my scan in a few weeks I will be!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my scans to check if my placenta is still low lying if it is il need to be sectioned...xx

Cupcake it is ur third time lucky Hun, I've to take urine to every appointment.. But they haven't measured my bump or checked the position.x

Aw happy 30 wks Tawn...xxx

Bailey sounds like a lovely day... Thinkin hav a soak in the bath...x

Cath I really hope ur BFP is next Hun...x

Ttc I'm so pleased for u..x

Well our nursary is getting emptied now so... As soon as my wallpaper and furniture come it will be getting down i can't wait to do it... One of my customers bought me a lovely babygrow it's so cute and a wee elephant. X


----------



## AmyB1978

I've just done a very lousy job of scanning through pages of this... 

TTC- CONGRATS!!!! Fingers crossed for you and that teeny little bean!

Cath- good luck, hopefully it's just early and AF won't show!

AFM- hope you are well.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

When's your scan again Cheryl? I've found loads of people are buying stuff for Millie now, it's lovely (it's all pink eeeeek, but that's ok I don't mind the pink as much now, she will look super cute!). I've had to stop myself buying her clothes coz she'll end up with too much to wear before she grows too big!!

Hi Amy!!! How's little Emily doing? Still can't believe she's here already! Amazing!

How's everuone's day been? Hope you've all had a lovely day. My mum and dad surprised us with 2 car seats and a pram today! All second hand from my mums workmate but I'm currently washing all the material and I've cleaned up the bases and pram. It's a Mamas and Papas so good quality. My mum was only buying the car seat off him but he said we may as well have both car seats and the pram and if we don't want them just to give them to charity. I don't know if the pram will be small enough for my car but it came with a bassinet and a normal seat with foot muff, rain cover and nappy bag. 
I think it's lovely and hope it all washes well, but first thing my (ungrateful) df said was "isn't blue more of a boys colour?". So annoying!! It's a very dark navy blue so I think it's fine, the car seat is denim with red trim and the other car seat is black and grey. I think these are fine for a girl! What do you ladies think?


----------



## Tawn

I think it is totally fine hun! Plus, if you have another baby at some point, you don't want all of your basics to be pink! You could have a boy next! That is why our whole travel system (carseat, buggy etc) is black with white polka dots. I'd like to get the most use out of it as possible in case we have a boy after! Plus, I wouldn't be turning my nose up at the price (aka free!) :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly my points Tawn, it's unisex and its free lol!! My mum has even said if we don't like the pram don't worry just give it to charity but she thought we may as well see if it will be of use! I think we may still need another pram as this one is rather large, but at least we have one for now for the first months when she's here, coz I doubt I'll be driving very far with her for the first few weeks anyway! 

Is your MW appt tomorrow Tawn or next Weds? I'm well jel of the sound of your travel system! I love polka dots, and I love monochrome!! I'm a bit of a vintage kinda girl and that sounds very vintage style to me lol!! And like you said, it's unisex!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I'm really hoping to be a third time lucky girl!!! Hopefully after my scan in a few weeks I will be!!

i hope so too Cupcake!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> When's your scan again Cheryl? I've found loads of people are buying stuff for Millie now, it's lovely (it's all pink eeeeek, but that's ok I don't mind the pink as much now, she will look super cute!). I've had to stop myself buying her clothes coz she'll end up with too much to wear before she grows too big!!
> 
> Hi Amy!!! How's little Emily doing? Still can't believe she's here already! Amazing!
> 
> How's everuone's day been? Hope you've all had a lovely day. My mum and dad surprised us with 2 car seats and a pram today! All second hand from my mums workmate but I'm currently washing all the material and I've cleaned up the bases and pram. It's a Mamas and Papas so good quality. My mum was only buying the car seat off him but he said we may as well have both car seats and the pram and if we don't want them just to give them to charity. I don't know if the pram will be small enough for my car but it came with a bassinet and a normal seat with foot muff, rain cover and nappy bag.
> I think it's lovely and hope it all washes well, but first thing my (ungrateful) df said was "isn't blue more of a boys colour?". So annoying!! It's a very dark navy blue so I think it's fine, the car seat is denim with red trim and the other car seat is black and grey. I think these are fine for a girl! What do you ladies think?

Oh yes, those colors are perfectly fine for a girl. Gender specific colors doesn't exist anymore...not in this day and age! It's ok...your df just didn't realize what he was saying.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, thanks ttc, I think he just wanted to pick out our own new pram but he's ok with the idea now, he knows we can then spend the money we save on even more stuff for Millie lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey: Emily's infant car seat and the stroller that goes with it is blue/green, we got it 2nd hand and couldn't pass it up. Even if we had purchased it we wouldn't have done pink as we were, at that point, planning on possibly having more kids. Gender neutral is good for the big items, makes it easier to use again if you ever happen to have a boy! 

Emily is doing well.. she had her 2nd pediatrician appointment this morning and is gaining weight beautifully on exclusive breastfeeding. She is no longer on any formula and no longer is getting supplemental bottles of breast milk (which she was getting after a poor feeding session.) The next thing we need to work on is her waking up and feeding on her agenda/schedule and me not waking her. Her next dr appointment is not until she is 2 months old, it is going to be hard waiting that long to have her checked after being so used to daily checks in the hospital! I can always call if I am concerned, which is of some comfort to me. 

I have been having so many emotions/feelings regarding all we have been through that I decided it might be useful to have some professional help to process it all. We get 8 free counseling sessions, through a program that my husband's work has, so I called and got a referral to a therapist. I am going to see her (and taking the baby, I could leave her with my Mom (who came to help out) but I am having trouble leaving her at the moment) for the first time this afternoon. If I decide I want more sessions, after the 8, I can continue to see her for $20/session through our health insurance. 

I hope you are all well.. I've missed you and am hoping to be on here more often now that things are settling into a semblance of our new normal.

I am attaching a picture of Emily I took last night of her with a bear my Mom sent for her.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0910.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileybubs

Aw such a lovely picture Amy! I hope the sessions help you process everything Hun, and if its free for 8 sessions then why not give it a go and see if it helps! I'm not surprised you are emotional Hun, you weren't expecting it all to happen like that, so quickly and so soon with complications. I'm glad Emily is doing really well with the exclusive breastfeeding now! She sounds like she is a perfectly wonderful little daughter!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy that pic is adorable bless her! shes so cute! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

11dpo bfn again today but late morning mid afternoon iv become really dizzy/light headed, lower backache, tired and nausea hit bad.....had to go and sit in the bathroom for a bit....if im not pg then iv def got a bug coming, iv had aching arms and legs since sunday xxx


----------



## baileybubs

11 dpo is still early cath, and it sounds like preggo symptoms. I didnt get my bfp til 12dpo and it was still fairly faint, fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think ill test tomorrow, i dont want it to spoil the mood of the day lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww well if you leave it then even more chance for a bfp the day after hun xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Ttc congrats I knew it ;)

Cheryl you are teeny!!!! 

Fletch and Cath sorry for AF and bfn :(

I had my 20 wk scan yday everything was perfect. :heart: didn't find out gender but did see one and think its a girl. Our first baby out is already head down so if it stays that way we are safe to attempt vaginal delivery. I really hope he does! I think he's a he ;) lol

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I agree with Bailey really sounds like early preg symptoms!! I got my last bfp on what I think was 12 dpo so tomo or Fri you should see something!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab news Dani,

Thanks Cupcake - hows the sickness? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not too bad today hun, but after going out for a family Neal last night and not getting home til 11:30 I stayed in bed an extra hour this am and went to work late so think I slept through the worst of it!

I think I may have ligament pain today tho? Ladies what does this feel like? It's like a low achy feeling, and back ache?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah like a low stretchy pain, or like a cramp above my legs I had if I remember. I always have backache anyway so I'm sure thats part of it too!! I also remember that towards end of 1st tri/start of 2nd tri if I got up too quickly iy really hurt muscles around my pelvic area, like I had puled a muscle or something.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I get that sharp stretchy pain quite a lot when I roll over in bed, or get up quickly.


----------



## MrsDuck

Chatty thread again xx

TTC how were your numbers today? x

Dani yay for a great scan x

Amy that's a gorgeous pic of Emily and her bear x

Cupcake sorry you are still feeling icky x

Cath sorry about the BFN but hopefully next time you test it will be a BFP x

Cheryl enjoy your time away x

Bailey sorry you had a shit day driving, you'll be back loving it again soon and I hope Millie turns for you hun x

Tawn I'm glad all is good with you and Madison x

Fletch how are you? x

afm I'm getting ready to go to the airport, I've got my roaming data sim so from Monday I'll be on my own and will be bnbing and fbing lots xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d glad you got your roaming data sim, we couldnt cope without for you for 5 weeks!!
How are you feeling?

Cupcake - yeah that definately sounds like ligament stretching hun! Yay more good signs!! Still no news on your scan?? I'd be yelling at someone down the phone by now lol!!

Cath - what have you got planned for Valentines day hun?

What has everyone else got planned for Valentines day? Df is working so we had that chinese on monday, tomorrow will just be another day. I have actually said to df that after Millie is born (waaaaay after lol) we will have to have a proper romantic/sexy Valentines day of our own lol (I miss dtd but its just too uncomfortable now). Bets on whether I actually want to do this once I have a newborn to look after who will be my world lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Bailey I don't think I could cope without bnb and fb for that long either x

I'm ok thanks, I just want to get going now, sooner it starts, the sooner it will be over. Oh and I forgot to tell you all I passed out on Monday??? Not sure why, I cricked my neck getting out of bed and I don't know if it trapped something or what but I got out of bed and had a rush of blood to my head and felt a bit dizzy, walked to the bathroom but I felt sick so decided to go back to bed for a while, but unfortunately didn't make it I was out cold on the floor on the landing, luckily I didn't fall down the stairs, then I came around and was disorientated, got to the phone and blubbed down the phone to hubby who rushed home, but by the time he got home I was fine again and felt like a fool. It's never boring in our house ;) 

Cupcake sounds like buba is making itself comfy xx

Aw Bailey, what a bummer your df has to work for Valentines, I think I might do the £20 M&S dine in offer that I keep seeing advertised on tv. I might stink out the hospital cooking the steak but never mind :) 

Bailey you might have Millie by the time I get back home, scary xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d I hope you were ok! That sound quite scary!! I've only fainted once in my life and that was years ago and I hated it. Is a horrible feeling when you know it's coming. Thank god you weren't near the stairs!!

Yikes it is very scary to think Millie might arrive before you return home!! She's still really high up and wrong way up for now so still a while methinks. I have to say I'm loving mat leave so far though. People kept saying I'd get bored but not managed to so far lol!! Have you taken loads of books with you to read?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it was scary, I didn't know where I was when I came around.

Did you say you thought she might be lying across now? Maybe she is on her way around, I hope so.

I'm glad you have kept yourself occupied, yes I've got the iPad with me and I've loaded up loads of books. All the family seem to want to come to visit (any excuse for them to go on a shopping trip to London ;) )so I don't think I'll have time to be bored and of course I have you girlies to chat to xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good then mrs d that people will be coming to visit you.

I keep thinking that she is lying across now coz I'm sure I can feel her bum and her spine, but then this morning I woke up to what I thought was her head in my rib cage again!! Maybe it was her bum in my ribs and she's finally head down now, but I honestly have no idea now lol!! Hopefully MW will be able to tell tomorrow. As long as she's ok nothing really matters. 

What kinds of books have you got? I've got a load of books I want to read, can't decide which to start with!! I've been trying to get into this Kathy Reichs book for ages but its just not grabbing my interest so I'm thinking of going for another for now to get me back into reading (I go through phases of reading loads to reading nothing!!). There's a Ben Elton book I want to read and a Joanne Harris but don't know which to start with!!
Has anyone read 50 shades of grey by the way? I thought it was a bit rubbish! I hate the way she wrote the end, it wasn't an ending, just a ploy to sell the next book!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well at you mw appointment tomorrow, I'm sure it will, and I hope your cheeky monkey has turned.

I've just downloaded loads of free books, probably all rubbish but hopefully there is something half decent amongst them all. Yeah I read the 50 shades trilogy, I thought the 1st one was ok, I liked the second one and I thought the third one was rubbish with a really poor ending, wish I hadn't bothered really :(


----------



## baileybubs

Don't think I'll bother reading the rest of the 50 shades trilogy then! If you read any good books let me know! 

Hehe, I'm in my pjs already, and have brought my air mattress downstairs so I can get comfy (well as comfy as I can lol!).

Then I'm gonna scare myself watching OBEM again!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe you have managed so well with that airbed, I would have kicked df out of bed by now haha

I like books I don't have to concentrate on, a good summer read whilst lying in the sun on the beach is my ideal :)

Don't scare yourself into labour haha, save it for in a few weeks time.

I've just set up the sat box for series link for one born, Eileen, brain hospital and brain doctors and lots of other stuff, I'm never going to find the time to watch it all when I get back but never mind.


----------



## baileybubs

I can't sleep in our bed at all lol, I keep trying but the mattress is just too much for my hips. Plus I think df would annoy me loads if I were in the bed. He has offered to have the air bed instead of me but its kinda become my little cocoon fortress of pillows lol!!

I read through 7 crime based books when we were on holiday for 11 nights and df was amazed at how many I read!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy she's a wee cutie Hun...x

Cath so sorry bfn I wud wait till Friday now but it sounds like pg symptoms...x

Cupcake I think thts ur baby snuggling in Hun... So exciting..x

Dani I feel huge cos I was so small before lol... So glad ur 20 wk scan wend well...x

Mrs d u sound organised for ur stay... Lots of reading and bnbing :) hope ur ok after passing out Hun..x

Bailey yeah for Millie maybe being head down... I kno yeah for the air bed too...xx

Afm I'm so uncomfy now my back kills, get out of breath all the time and I'm shattered..x


----------



## baileybubs

I know that feeling Cheryl! I was only hoovering yesterday and I kept having to stop coz I was out of breath!! It felt horrible. Df had to make me sit down! It's not a nice feeling is it? Not long til you finish work now though Hun, just 2 weeks is it?


----------



## CherylC3

7 days left to work, 2 this wk then I'm off for a wk then just 5 days :) yeah so tired I hate being out of breath. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great then Hun, you are going away to that lodge aren't you? Well jel lol!! I am just sick of constantly being uncomfortable! I feel like such a fidget lol!!
How's your little gus boy? My bailey hurt his paw again yesterday, but think he overdid it playing with my parents dog who's younger than him!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah hoping the lodge has a comfy bed.... Wee gus is good he's having a sleepover at my mum and dads... Aw poor bailey I hate when they hurt themselves he ok?x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he's fine now, not limping anymore, he probably hurt it play fighting. He's 10 years old this month the old fogey lol!!

Gus is goin with you to the lodge isn't he? Bet he loves it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> 11dpo bfn again today but late morning mid afternoon iv become really dizzy/light headed, lower backache, tired and nausea hit bad.....had to go and sit in the bathroom for a bit....if im not pg then iv def got a bug coming, iv had aching arms and legs since sunday xxx

still VERY in the game Cath! I didn't get my positive until 14dpo!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> I dont think ill test tomorrow, i dont want it to spoil the mood of the day lol xxx

Great idea Cath. Wait until Friday to test!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Ttc congrats I knew it ;)
> 
> Cheryl you are teeny!!!!
> 
> Fletch and Cath sorry for AF and bfn :(
> 
> I had my 20 wk scan yday everything was perfect. :heart: didn't find out gender but did see one and think its a girl. Our first baby out is already head down so if it stays that way we are safe to attempt vaginal delivery. I really hope he does! I think he's a he ;) lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

Yay for everything being perfect with the twins. You need to give us a bump pic!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Chatty thread again xx
> 
> TTC how were your numbers today? x
> 
> Dani yay for a great scan x
> 
> Amy that's a gorgeous pic of Emily and her bear x
> 
> Cupcake sorry you are still feeling icky x
> 
> Cath sorry about the BFN but hopefully next time you test it will be a BFP x
> 
> Cheryl enjoy your time away x
> 
> Bailey sorry you had a shit day driving, you'll be back loving it again soon and I hope Millie turns for you hun x
> 
> Tawn I'm glad all is good with you and Madison x
> 
> Fletch how are you? x
> 
> afm I'm getting ready to go to the airport, I've got my roaming data sim so from Monday I'll be on my own and will be bnbing and fbing lots xxx

i'm impatiently waiting for the doc's office to call now...i just keep staring at my phone. Geesh!


----------



## CherylC3

Yip he's going with us can't wait..x

Ttcbabyisom aw hope u hear soon..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw mrs d glad you got your roaming data sim, we couldnt cope without for you for 5 weeks!!
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Cupcake - yeah that definately sounds like ligament stretching hun! Yay more good signs!! Still no news on your scan?? I'd be yelling at someone down the phone by now lol!!
> 
> Cath - what have you got planned for Valentines day hun?
> 
> What has everyone else got planned for Valentines day? Df is working so we had that chinese on monday, tomorrow will just be another day. I have actually said to df that after Millie is born (waaaaay after lol) we will have to have a proper romantic/sexy Valentines day of our own lol (I miss dtd but its just too uncomfortable now). Bets on whether I actually want to do this once I have a newborn to look after who will be my world lol!!

:hi: bailey! My DH sent me flowers at work yesterday and we're going to dinner tomorrow night. I got him a card and some reece cups. He says he's got a surprise planned but no clue what it is...can't wait to see what he has up his sleeve!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Haha Bailey I don't think I could cope without bnb and fb for that long either x
> 
> I'm ok thanks, I just want to get going now, sooner it starts, the sooner it will be over. Oh and I forgot to tell you all I passed out on Monday??? Not sure why, I cricked my neck getting out of bed and I don't know if it trapped something or what but I got out of bed and had a rush of blood to my head and felt a bit dizzy, walked to the bathroom but I felt sick so decided to go back to bed for a while, but unfortunately didn't make it I was out cold on the floor on the landing, luckily I didn't fall down the stairs, then I came around and was disorientated, got to the phone and blubbed down the phone to hubby who rushed home, but by the time he got home I was fine again and felt like a fool. It's never boring in our house ;)
> 
> Cupcake sounds like buba is making itself comfy xx
> 
> Aw Bailey, what a bummer your df has to work for Valentines, I think I might do the £20 M&S dine in offer that I keep seeing advertised on tv. I might stink out the hospital cooking the steak but never mind :)
> 
> Bailey you might have Millie by the time I get back home, scary xxx

Oh my goodness, I'm glad you're ok MrsD. That's scary to have fainted like that. I don't think I've ever done that.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Chatty thread again xx
> 
> TTC how were your numbers today? x
> 
> Dani yay for a great scan x
> 
> Amy that's a gorgeous pic of Emily and her bear x
> 
> Cupcake sorry you are still feeling icky x
> 
> Cath sorry about the BFN but hopefully next time you test it will be a BFP x
> 
> Cheryl enjoy your time away x
> 
> Bailey sorry you had a shit day driving, you'll be back loving it again soon and I hope Millie turns for you hun x
> 
> Tawn I'm glad all is good with you and Madison x
> 
> Fletch how are you? x
> 
> afm I'm getting ready to go to the airport, I've got my roaming data sim so from Monday I'll be on my own and will be bnbing and fbing lots xxx
> 
> i'm impatiently waiting for the doc's office to call now...i just keep staring at my phone. Geesh!Click to expand...

I'm pissed! I've centered my entire mood around today's blood work. I went early and the order was supposed to say STAT on it. I NEEDED those results today to confirm numbers were rising appropriately! Monday they called at 4:30 and i was worried they wouldn't on time so today I just assumed they'd call at that same time. Nope! So I tried calling and the office closed at 4:30. I'm SO SO flippin' angry right now! This is ridiculous! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh ttc that's such a pain!! Health professionals don't seem to get how important these things can be for us!! I had a similar issue before Christmas when I was waiting for my UTI results, it's so annoying!!! Try not to stress too much and make sure you complain tomorrow when they reopen!!


----------



## CherylC3

Happy valentines day. Xx

Ttcbabyisom tht happened to me when I was waiting on blood work, doctors just don't realise the stress it causes not getting back to us ASAP. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy V Day everyone!!

Awww TTC thats horrible!! Hopefully you will get them ASAP this am hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Happy valentines day everyone. Hope you all have lovely days!

I had a nice valentines gift from my daughter.....she's no longer breech yay! She's head down and fixed so she's getting ready to engage and preparing for her arrival yay!! As long as she stays there now lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great news bailey u must be so happy..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl. Yeah at least I know she's not stuck lol!! She may move again but just to know she has moved means there's much more chance of her being in the right position when she needs to be.

When do you go away Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno thts good.. We go on mon... I'm off tomoro for the scan working sat then off for 8 days :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I hope your placenta has moved Hun! What times your scan?


----------



## CherylC3

1.45 so il hav a lazy morning first. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good then you can have a lie in, I always think "yay I can have lie ins now I'm off work"
But I'm always wide awake lol! That's why I'm thankful for naps lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hey girls...here's my update.

Happy Valentine's Day to me! 
Some good news. HCG numbers went up more than 100%. It only needed to go up by 50%. Monday's HCG was 113 and Wednesday's was 275. My progesterone number i think i already told you was through the roof and she was quite impressed. It was 79. it just needed to be above 20. I won't need to supplement with extra progesterone. I go again next Monday and Wednesday for more bloods just for my own piece of mind. My 1st ultrasound was scheduled today for March 5th, the 7-week mark. I hope baby has a good heartbeat by then!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oh ttc that's such a pain!! Health professionals don't seem to get how important these things can be for us!! I had a similar issue before Christmas when I was waiting for my UTI results, it's so annoying!!! Try not to stress too much and make sure you complain tomorrow when they reopen!!

Yes and when i called today and asked her about it, she said "oh sorry, i dropped the ball on that one and forgot to mark it "stat"" WTF?! Of all people, this lady is the one i deal with all the time, she should have known better.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Happy valentines day. Xx
> 
> Ttcbabyisom tht happened to me when I was waiting on blood work, doctors just don't realise the stress it causes not getting back to us ASAP. Xx

i had a mini meltdown over it...it was ridiculous. All because she forgot to write asap on the order. That was horrible. I'm glad it's over and i got good results. Now I can calm down a little.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Happy V Day everyone!!
> 
> Awww TTC thats horrible!! Hopefully you will get them ASAP this am hun xxx

Thank you! I did.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Happy valentines day everyone. Hope you all have lovely days!
> 
> I had a nice valentines gift from my daughter.....she's no longer breech yay! She's head down and fixed so she's getting ready to engage and preparing for her arrival yay!! As long as she stays there now lol!

Yay, yay, yay!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ttc, so good to hear those numbers doing so well!! Thats fab hun!! Glad you had a good valentines day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc did they mention multiples ;-) xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey great news ttcbabyisom...xxx

Hey cath how u doin? How's the symptom spotting?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hey hun - nothing to report apart from vivid dreams and feeling sick in the afternoon , af due tomorrow and bfn so im not holding out....!!

You ok? Is it today you go away? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a shame cos ur symtoms sound promising too..x

It's mon I go... Today is scan day :) I thot me and hubby cud go shopping after it but he's got appointments this morning and afterwards :(


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh me too hun but necer mind!! Gonna buy some preseed next month 

Oohhh yeah 1.45 isnt it? Exciting!! Awww can you not do some shopping first? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry Cath! I was sure you'd get your BFP this month! Have a nice glass of wine (or three) tonight! 

Good luck with the scan today Cheryl, sorry dh can't go shopping with you.


----------



## cupcake1981

Rubbish Cath, could be a shy one though and might show its face tomo?

Ttc number sound promising! It's all these little milestones that keep you going in the first weeks, and it 7 weeks you should definately see a heart beating away! I did at 7+4 and it was amazing!! Hope it's still going in a few weeks time!

Cheryl enjoy seeing your boy again!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I had a glass of wine last night hun but iv gone off drinking so i threw it out, gonna do a lot of walking this weekend so no drinking ha!!

What did you all get up too last night? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake! How are you and that little rainbow bean?

Cath - hmmm not wanting wine, another good sign? Maybe a late BFP on the horizon??! 

Last night I sat in bed watching House DVDs with bailey lol, what did you and df get up to Cath?


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok bailey, feeling a bit pants today like I just don't know what's going on inside me, still feel pregnant but also not getting aches and pains constantly which makes me worry its not growing. Feeling really anxious for my scan now. Keep thinking how devastated were gonna be if this one goes wrong to after seeing the hb at 7 weeks! All irrational hormone driven fears I'm sure!

You ok hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun, I really hope you get your scan soon, you are almost 10 weeks now aren't you? Have you heard anything yet?! If not I would get on the phone Hun! It's ridiculous that they haven't scheduled it already especially given your history! Get yelling at someone Hun! (I feel like phoning and yelling for you lol!!)

I'm getting lots of period type pain at the mo, and backache. Think it's coz she's moved head down now. And just made myself feel a bit sick by cleaning the bathroom, I clearly don't like the smell of Cif bathroom mousse lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake maybe baby has done enough growing and now wants to chill before growin again in the next couple of days hun, i totally understand your anxiety though lovely, I would be exactly the same but remember 3rd time lucky!!!!

Havent drunk really from my grandfathers wake, im fed up of wasting money on Vodka lol! 

I made us a 3 course meal which was lovely, then i had a bath and went to bed lol i was exhausted, i always am tired though so thats DEF not a sign haha i love my sleep!!

DF worked did he hun? xx


----------



## baileybubs

What did you have for your 3 course meal?

Yeah df worked, as always. He works pretty much every important day of the year lol. Should be fun when we get to Easter and I go into labour lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats the problem with having a job thats connected to the public isnt it? is he off for EAster? How much leave will he get when baby is born?

Garlic mushrooms for starters then Lamb shanks in rosemary and red wine and potato rostis with veg then belgium love heart cakes for desert  Was fab!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath I go to bed every night at about 8:30 at the moment, I'm literally shattered every night and I can't seem to fit naps into my day with working 9-5! My poor hubs is so bored every evening!

Yes 10 weeks tomorrow bailey. Still sick, and sore boobs and sooo tired just think there's no way of knowing what's going on and I'm really attached to this baby as I've felt so pregnant! I got told at the mw appointment is prob get scan letter in 3 weeks, which was when I was 8 weeks, so it's gonna be after 12 weeks at the earliest isn't it. Just hoping its not too far into week 13 as I'm worried if I measure ahead that they won't be able to take the nt measurement! Oh and obvs worried about baby not having grown/ no heartbeat!!

Yuk cleaning that makes me sickk to!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath that dinner sounds lush! Did you have the day off to do that!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol no Bailey I done it all when i got home lol, i had slow cooked the lambs through the day so it was easy really! 

Awww Cupcake :hugs: have you got a doppler hun? I know having one of them would put my mind at rest, not sure if it would work yet but its something to have in the future isnt it? I got a feeling this pregnancy will be just perfect for you and hubby hun, i can feel it in my water lol!

im sat at my desk laughing my head off at the dreams iv had past 2 nights ( i normally do have quite funny dreams!) Wednesday night a man shot me 8 times and after the last shot i started crying and asking him why he did that for as it wasnt nice and im in pain WTF!! And last night i was running (skating) away from the police because I was on roller skates and i already had a warning not to use them in the street hahaha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol those dreams sound mad Cath!! And that dinner sounds soooo nice!! I have a thing for red meat at the moment so I could just munch on a lamb shank lol!! 

Cupcake - can't you phone the MW and tell them you are worried that you won't be able to have the NT scan coz you are worried you are further along and still haven't got a date for your scan? It's so weird how different pcts work, with mine they give you a phone number at your booking appt and you phone them yourself to book the 12 week scan and can even chose your day and time (within reason)!


----------



## baileybubs

And cupcake all your symptoms still sound great, I know that it's so difficult not to doubt it though. Were you not tempted to have another private scan at 12 weeks anyway? I know it's another cost but if you won't be getting your NHS one til possibly almost 14 weeks it might help with all the worry.


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes! I've just noticed I've only got one more fruit on my ticker after this one!! And that's a funny looking honeydew isn't it??


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey Tesco Lamb shanks are lovely, I think their in a white box and their 2 for £6 you should get them hun, bloody lovely, cut some proper chips and its even better lol!

Cupcake i agree hun, i know its costly but it puts your mind at rest doesnt it? xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc did they mention multiples ;-) xxx

no, not yet....


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I feel like I'm actually drooling over the thought of lamb shanks now Cath haha!! I'm gonna have to eat something now, sadly I have no red meat though (except a steak for df but it would be mean to eat that!!).


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ok bailey, feeling a bit pants today like I just don't know what's going on inside me, still feel pregnant but also not getting aches and pains constantly which makes me worry its not growing. Feeling really anxious for my scan now. Keep thinking how devastated were gonna be if this one goes wrong to after seeing the hb at 7 weeks! All irrational hormone driven fears I'm sure!
> 
> You ok hun?

awe cupcake, it's ok. You're allowed to feel that way but try to stay positive. Your scan will go great! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Cupcake maybe baby has done enough growing and now wants to chill before growin again in the next couple of days hun, i totally understand your anxiety though lovely, I would be exactly the same but remember 3rd time lucky!!!!
> 
> Havent drunk really from my grandfathers wake, im fed up of wasting money on Vodka lol!
> 
> I made us a 3 course meal which was lovely, then i had a bath and went to bed lol i was exhausted, i always am tired though so thats DEF not a sign haha i love my sleep!!
> 
> DF worked did he hun? xx

that sounds like a very nice night Cath.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Thats the problem with having a job thats connected to the public isnt it? is he off for EAster? How much leave will he get when baby is born?
> 
> Garlic mushrooms for starters then Lamb shanks in rosemary and red wine and potato rostis with veg then belgium love heart cakes for desert  Was fab!! xxx

Wow, that sounds delicious!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Bailey Tesco Lamb shanks are lovely, I think their in a white box and their 2 for £6 you should get them hun, bloody lovely, cut some proper chips and its even better lol!
> 
> Cupcake i agree hun, i know its costly but it puts your mind at rest doesnt it? xxxx

sounds delicious, i could eat that right now and it's 7:30 in the morning here!


----------



## baileybubs

It's only lunchtime here ttc, 12.30pm. But I am tempted to go up to Asda and get some lamb shanks for tea lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Do it bailey, i would!  now you have me starving!!! I love lamb!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well ill see what date they give me, and if its gonna be really late ill maybe have a private one but I don't see why I should have to pay! Local pct is crap as I know in other areas girls have had more scans after 2 mcs. My mw didn't even do a ursine sample at my booking apptmnt!


----------



## baileybubs

It really does sick cupcake, there shouldn't be such big differences in antenatal care across the country!
And you're right you shouldn't have to pay! Have you tried the crying approach, telling your MW or gp that you are so worried constantly that you can't function? If you get your scan date and its ages away I would deffo try that approach.


----------



## baileybubs

And I can't believe they didn't take a urine sample either!!! They should be checking there's no evidence of proteins or infection!


----------



## Dani Rose

You guys talk too much!

Lamb :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I'm procrastinating Dani, avoiding cleaning by talking on here lol!


----------



## Dani Rose

Haha my house is a permanent bomb site, no time with 2 jobs and kids. Loads of editing to do tho!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I'm feeling so lazy today!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm with you on the lamb Dani! Yuck my food hell! 

I can't be bothered tbh bailey, and I want to be pregnant on the 26th which us my 1st EDD! As mad at that sounds if I have a private scan b4 that and it's bad I'll then be dealing with a 3rd mc and my EDD and that will tip me over the edge!! Hopefully it will be as close to 12 weeks as possible!


----------



## Dani Rose

Greig loves it and Leila who is so fussy eats it. It's crazy! 

I understand that Clare. Losses do funny things to us but its all about coping and if that helps you then it makes sense :) I haven't and still won't buy anything. I think it will end up being a mad dash once they arrive because I'm never going to feel ready.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it definately makes sense cupcake. We all do whatever we can to cope dont we? 
At first I wanted to buy things Dani, but I found I could only bring myself to buy clothes coz they didnt cost too much, but when it came to buying bigger items I really held back. To the point where I actually panicked last week coz if she's early I didnt have a car seat!! 
Things can always be bought when you are in hospital though hun, just send everyone else out to get stuff for you lol!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh that's my plan plus I think they'll have nursery time which will allow us to get organised. We will manage. The fact I don't know what they are makes it a bit harder. X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my lord heartburn is really starting to kick my ass!!!

I bought a bottle of heartburn liquid and its aniseed flavour and I hate aniseed! I cant take it without nearly throwing up!! And I have drunk nearly 6 pints of whole milk in 3 days!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I wake with it now. Disgusting


----------



## CherylC3

Hey just jumping in to say scan went well... Placenta has moved and is still moving but my boy is in breech position so thinking il be having another scan in a few wks just got a wee pic of his head ... Need to run gotta go cut my granny's hair il catch up later. Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileybubs

Yay that's good news Cheryl! Fingers crossed he moved position soon too! I'm actually sure Millie is now flipping between transverse and head down!

Eurgh I hate to rant yet again (you guys must get so bored of my whinging!!) but my MIL has just been over to look at the pram. Now it's second hand as I mentioned and its a dark navy/black colour. As I mentioned df complained that it was a boys colour (which I don't think it is) and one of the things she said was "yeah he was saying it was a boys colour and he wasn't happy with it" and then "you can buy another one though can't you, have you hinted to your mum that you don't like this one".....

Seriously!! When exactly did I say I didn't like it!! And what's the problem with having a second hand pram, and more annoyingly he's whinging to his mum that he doesn't like the colour?! The colour??! Mr "I can't stop spending all our money on fags and rubbish" doesn't like the colour of the second hand pram that my mum and dad were nice enough to get for us!!! I'm so annoyed right now!! 
Truth is I am actually going to buy another pram for taking her out in the car with coz this one is too big to fit in my car anyway, but my parents aren't made of money like his mum seems to be and can't afford to buy us a brand new pram, we shouldn't look gift horse in the mouth and "hint" that we don't like it, coz frankly there's nothing wrong with it!! So wound up now, and df is due back on his break any minute and I'm gonna have to try really hard not to blow up!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and now my air mattress has a hole in it! :nope:


----------



## cupcake1981

Bad day all round bailey!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, sorry that people are being ignorant about the pram... the color really doesn't matter and 2nd hand (as long as it is safe/in good shape) is definitely the way to go. Almost everything "big" we have for Emily is 2nd hand or a hand-me-down.. actually even most of her clothes are as well. Babies are expensive and only use most of their things for such a short while if you can get it 2nd hand and cheaper (or better yet free) that is definitely the way to go!

Sorry your air mattress has a hole in it... will you be able to patch it or does it need replaced entirely?

Cheryl, yay for moved placenta... now your little guy just needs to decide to flip, he definitely has time!

Cupcake, I get being so afraid and not wanting to know and dates being an issue... I've got you and your wee one in my thoughts/prayers for what it is worth.

Cath, No wine?!? Tired? Seems like you have good symptoms and am hoping against hope for you that you get a BFP and not an AF!

MrsD, I saw you passed out, do be careful! I hope you are doing well all things considered.

Dani, Tawn, TTC... hope you and your bubs are doing well.

I know I am missing people and I am sorry... but know even if I didn't mention you specifically that I am trying to keep up with all of your lives and have you all in my thoughts.


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy you need to change your status from pregnant to mummy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well spotted cupcake! Keen eye for observation there!!

I'm feeling a bit better now, my problem is sometimes I take what MIL says in the wrong way. Df says he wasn't complaining or saying he didn't like it, he just said its more of a boy colour but he said he also told her it was a really good make and in good condition. Sometimes I need reminding what MIL is like, she has good intentions but often gives her opinions in the wrong way. Being a super sensitive hormonal pregnant lady today I think! Good job df knows how to handle me lol!!

As for the air bed, we have patched it up but will just have to see how it goes when I sleep on it tonight. I'm gonna look see if I can get a proper puncture repair kit thing for it coz I just don't think I'll be able to sleep in our bed! Weird I know!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw she changed it! 

Lol I think we are always on alert when it comes to any criticism that might come from in laws! The pram sounds fine and like Amy says they use everything for such a short time!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, done! Thanks for catching that!


----------



## baileybubs

I do love my in laws and I know I am blessed that I get on with them so well and they are so nice, but sometimes it can get too much when we live so close to them lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> You guys talk too much!
> 
> Lamb :sick:

HA HA!!! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies (just about!!) what's everyone up to today? You can tell I'm not working anymore can't you, I'm always on here lol!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey sorry but I'm lol'ing at the air bed hahahaha! 

1 photo session down, 3 to go! My back is starting to kill mid session :/

Then I'm chillaxing tonight and off tomo, yeeha!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Dani enjoy your day off tomorrow!!! you do loads hun i feel so lazy compared to you lol!!

AF not here, bfn xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw dani, try and take it easy! Make sure you have a relaxing day tomorrow!

Yeah the air beds knackered, I thought we'd patched it up last night but at 4am I woke up and it had completely deflated under me lol!!

Aw Cath what a pain! Have your cycles been regular recently?


----------



## Dani Rose

Hmmm cath what's going on?

Bailey hahahaha soz! Lol

I am always working it sucks! Roll on mat leave and only having one job after!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha Bailer sorry too but i just LOLed then haha can you get a cheapy one from £stretcher or Args??

How long you taking off for ML Dan?

Yeah i went back to 28 day cycle, i dont know if the stress of my grandfather delayed Ov?? Just done a test and I think its Evap....gonna go into town now and buy some superdrug ones xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Upload evap!!! 

I'm taking May to sep but will see how things are going :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm looking to see if there's like a puncture repair kit I can get for it lol!! Feel guilty too coz it's the in laws and we have already put a puncture in their double one when we borrowed that earlier in the year! They clearly aren't made for use every night by a heavily pregnant woman lol!!

I hope it's not another evap Cath! You really have become the queen of them though, so cruel!!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah see how you feel first in it hun, oohhh twinnies!!!!

Awww Bailey im sure they wont mind if it cant be repaired though hu, bless xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont know if my camera picked it up, it was pink to start with but now gone grey....bloooody EVAPS!!


----------



## baileybubs

I can see the line, and that's even on my phone!


----------



## cathgibbs

It looks grey though doesnt it? I done a ASDA one but thats neg but they are 15mui and my ics are 10 so IF IT IS a bfp its only just coming through.......hmphhhh i dont know xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Dani - I'm looking at going back to work sept too. I don't know how I'm gonna feel about it though with Millie only being 4 months by then. Think it will all depend what job I can get and what hours. I'd like to go back part time to a decent job so Millie can be with her dad when I'm at work. But we will just have to wait and see x


----------



## baileybubs

No I can see pink at the bottom Hun. Were you monitoring when you o'd? Coz of you weren't and you did O late due to stress then you might be less dpo than you think and it could be the start of a BFP! (Not to get your hopes up coz I know it's such a pain when AF then shows, but PMA!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, no cause of my grandad dying i stoped using opks etc.....if my cycle did stick to 28 days i would have ovulated on his funeral which was the 2nd CD14/15 and we dtd CD 13 and 15 and thats it lol! im hoping if i did OV late then the latest it would have been was CD16/17/18 so spermies were still there and fighting fit.....ill nip to superdrg once im dressed lol so lazy xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well fingers crossed Hun, would be a nice surprise after what you've been through recently. 

And not lazy at all. I don't even know why I got dressed this morning, I've got a like of washing to put away and some ironing as well as hoovering and I just keep putting it all off and lying on the couch lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha thats why im in my jim jams hun cause iv been cleaning lol rite im off now ill be back in a bit with tests lol xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol well now I feel really lazy haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh Cath update us on the tests!!! The girls are right the stress might have delayed ov and your bfp might not show up yet. I couldn't anything on that test, Evap or otherwise, but I'm sure there's something there!

I got my scan date through! 8th March! Eek!!! So scared!!


----------



## baileybubs

CATH!! Did you do the tests lol! 

And cupcake yay!!! Have you got a countdown ticker??!

I just went to Asda for a few bits and spent £45!!! Every time I go!! I have promised df that I will stop doing this but to be fair this time I had to buying washing powder and fabric softener, shampoo and conditioner for HIM (I've got mine, never known a man use so much conditioner!!), Nivea men's balm, and hair gel.....which I reckon was at least a £15 lol!! 
Think I need to start shopping at aldi!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, good luck!!

Cupcake, yay for a scheduled scan date! March 8th isn't too far away at all! Fingers definitely crossed for you!!!

Bailey, that sucks that you woke up on a deflated air mattress.

Dani, good luck with the photo shoots, glad you don't have long to work now. 

AFM- speaking of being/feeling lazy... I did shower and get dressed this morning but... Emily is sleeping in her bassinet right now and I am hungry but am so freaking tired that I don't want to get up off the couch and walk into the kitchen to get lunch!!! Rest now while you can ladies, I've never known this kind of tired (and this comes from the queen of insomnia!)


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm advice ladies, I'm buying a new air bed off eBay. I have found one for a tenner with free postage, and one for £20 with £5 postage, now to save money the choice is clear, but the more expensive one is two-tiered (so its higher up) and I'm thinking do I spend less money on something that might not be as good quality, or the more expensive one?? What would you do?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy :hi: how's little Emily doing?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd go for the more expensive one bailey but that's just me and my answer to everything lol!

Where can I get a ticker from bailey? I did look earlier on. 

I have been waking up almost daily recently with a bad neck, is this pregnancy/ligament related? I bought a firm support pillow for side sleepers today hopefully that will help! X


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and I finally bought some bras.....wasn't brave enough to get maternity ones but I got some wire free super soft and comfy m&s ones. My boobs are very happy now!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I've never managed to get maternity bras this pregnancy either, just none wired bras. For some reason most outlets don't seem to think women who have my sized noobs get pregnant lol!! Gonna have to order some nursing bras though soon, probably from Internet somewhere!

I think everything starts to ache at some point in pregnancy cupcake, I had a pain in the middle of my back to my left and no idea what was causing it!! A sleep support pillow should help though, and maybe neck massages from dh!

I'm gonna go for the more expensive air bed I think, but not til I see how I manage a full night in my normal bed tonight! If I manage ok then I'll just see how I get on!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know m&s do them but i still don't feel comfortable buying anything pregnancy related, other than I did buy some bio oil for my little pot belly! 

Maybe you might be fine in your bed. I'd make your df sleep on the airbed so you have lots of room to get comfy!

The neck thing normally eases in a couple of hours but its annoying, hopefully will help x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bought some palmers stretch cream earlier on in my pregnancy and I hated the smell of it lol!! Ended up buying Asdas own stretch mark cream and I adore it!! No idea if it prevents stretch marks lol, but I don't have any yet! It smells lush!

My df offered to sleep on the air bed (before my big fat pregnant body popped it lol!!) but it's the mattress that I find uncomfy rather than sharing a bed, think he's loved having the bed to himself lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm not surprised love having the bed to myself!

I love the smell of the bio oil. I only bought a small one and I've a feeling it's not gonna so far!

I have just been watching some Doppler videos on YouTube with hubs.....he still maintains I'm not allowed one until after the scan x


----------



## baileybubs

Could you not just get one without him knowing?! My df had no idea I'd ordered the Doppler til it arrived lol. Wish we lived nearer and I could pop round and you could borrow mine lol!! 
I was gonna see of anyone wanted mine once she's born but I'm gonna give it to my SIL I think, hopefully they will tell us they are pregnant again soon, I hope so anyway. 

I've never smelt bio oil actually! Was it expensive? Apparently there's no stopping stretch marks or so I'm told. You either get them or you don't, so fingers crossed I won't! 

Millie has hiccups again, she gets them like 3 times a day!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think there's nothing you can do if you're gonna get them you're gonna get them. I think it was £7/8 for a small one but I'm not sure as there was no price on the shelf for the small only the large and that was about £14 so I'm assuming its about half!

No I can't keep secrets from him, if I used it and couldn't find it I'd be upset and then if have to tell him why I was upset and if I could find it I'd have to show him so either way he'd know lol! He's told me no for my own good, but will let me order one as soon as we have a good scan!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I did ban myself from buying it til after the scan too. I got it from amazon though and ordered it straight after the scan, as soon as I got home, and had it next day delivery lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's my plan to!!!

I'm not sure about this pillow......it smells funny :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Dammit ill have to pay for Sat am delivery as scans on a Friday!


----------



## cupcake1981

Unless you can buy at mother care or something?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awww Dani enjoy your day off tomorrow!!! you do loads hun i feel so lazy compared to you lol!!
> 
> AF not here, bfn xxx

what the check? no AF and bfn...i'm confused and frustrated for you. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

you gals were all chatty today! Cath, i saw that you were going out to buy more tests, what did they say??? I hope BFP!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies has been very chatty in here.x

Cath I defo sealing looks like my test I got the day before my BFP Hun...x

Bailey I really lol reading about ur air bed hope u get ur new one soon...x

Cupcake yeah for ur scan date coming thru Hun. I ordered my Doppler at 17 wks never told hubby till it was dispatched.x

Dani it will be nice being off till sept, u work so u work so hard Hun..x

Ttcbabyisom how u doin Hun?xx

well that's another night I'm in bed early then up thru the night... I'm hating my broken sleeps :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for your date cupcake :-D :-D :-D :-D

Dani enjoy your time away hun..

Bought more tests....bfn.....getting frustrated now xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I'm sorry Hun... My ics were so faint at first. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath I totally see that line!!

Bailey more expensive def. my plan is to work the days DH is off and because I work at home I won't feel like I'm far away. 

Cupcake Costco do 1 big bottles for £20 or something! 

Well I according to DH don't work hard enough. Huge fight last night I've barely slept and want to leave. He's been treating me really shitty lately over the house mess which I don't have time to clean because I'm always working. Trying to save money. 
Just keeps always having a go or being in a mood
I work 24/7 and hate that I can't keep on top of shit but he just doesn't get how busy I am and need time out
I worked all day today on my feet until 4.30
Then I'm meant to clean/tidy/iron/cook
I did it all for 6/7 years and I did stop doing it all but now he see's what I did do but not in the way that its too much or too hard just that I "should" do it. I'm home all day. Forget I'm working or pregnant, could scream
Spent all last night crying :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I meant to say 2 big bottles grr


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani why cabt he do it?????? You have 2 jobs..your currently pg with twins and already have 2 children? ? Clearly he has more time than you to do it????


----------



## Dani Rose

He has being doing it but that gives him the right to treat me like crap and make living here with him impossible. It's clearly my job regardless of any circumstances and I shouldn't take on so much.

A few dishes is more important to him than our marriage or my health, clearly. 

I just can't take anymore. Hate who he's becoming :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aww dani, why do men have to be such PITA!!! Is he having a go at you for not doing housework coz that's not on at all!! You are carrying twins for gods sake and have 2 jobs and 2 other kids to look after!!! Why is he being such a tool about it? Have you spoken to him today? 

Cath - bfn again! Mother Nature is being a right cowbag to you! Have you had any symptoms of anything?

Cheryl - sorry you had such a bad sleep, I keep trying having a bath before bed, having a Horlicks etc but none seem to make much difference! 

Cupcake - how are you feeling today?

Ttc - how are you? When do you get more blood results taken.

How's everyone else doing? Hope you are all well!!

I slept ok (ish) last night in my own bed. But whenever I woke up my hips were in so much pain!! Can't believe I can feel such a difference between the air bed and my normal mattress! I feel like princess and the pea!!!
I've found a puncture repair kit for £2 on eBay made for air beds so I'm gonna give it a try before I fork out for a new air bed.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, seriously, BFN? Still no AF? I agree with Bailey that Mother Nature is being a "cow bag!" 

Dani, so sorry your DH is being an idiot. You, of anyone, have the right and the NEED to rest when you can. You've got a lot on your plate even for someone who isn't pregnant with twins, and you ARE pregnant with twins.

Bailey, I would go for the more expensive air mattress if you do end up needing one and I am typically pretty cheap/like to save money but for the difference a higher quality one seems worth it.

MrsD- you are quiet lately... hope all is okay.

Cheryl, Cupcake, and TTC- hope you are doing well and staying as comfortable as you can. 

I hope everyone else is doing well... I've got my fingers crossed we get some more BFP here soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies :hi: 

Oh no bailey, I hope your new air bed arrives soon. Your df uses conditioner?? Haha xx

Cupcake I get my bio oil from lloyds chemist they have it at half price every few weeks xx

Aw Amy I hope you get to have a good sleep soon xx

Cath I hope nature stops playing with you and you get your lovely line soon xx

Dani sorry dh is being such a tit at the moment :hugs: xx

Cheryl I hope you get a good nights sleep too hun xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d how are you?!

Yeah df uses more conditioner than I do which is ridiculous!! He apparently likes his hair nice and soft, but then always puts wax on it to spike it up??!! Illogical!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d how's you? What's the latest on the treatment? Thanks for the bio oil tip when I need more ill take a look.

Hey bailey, your dinner sounded yummy to tonight! Well impressed with that strudel!

I am feeling so rough today, last few days I've had a cough and today I feel that fluey headachy feeling combined with pregnancy nausea and fatigue is not good! Also baby keeps making me puke at night....Friday night after I dared eat chocolate, and tonight after eating a mini cheesecake, she does not like sweet stuff!

My new pillow was comfy last night but smelt so bad (it's feather dunno if that's why but my other feather pillows dont smell that bad!) but it smells like feet!!! Yuck! I've taken it off the bed to air out more but my bed still smells :( it's going back if it doesn't improve regardless of their policy!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hiya I'm fine thanks girls, me and hubby have been off visiting hubby's relatives over the weekend but now back at the hospital ready for my treatment tomorrow. Fridays dummy run went well, they showed me an image from my ct scan and the radiotherapy plan (just lots of lines to me haha) and checked everything was all still lined up so all systems go tomorrow.

Men are so funny with their quirks haha. Your strudel looks yummy, I'm very impressed xx

Aw sorry you feel pooey cupcake, that sound like the flu bug my hubby had a couple of weeks back, he still has the cough now (it's driving me cuckoo), you must feel worse having ms too :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! 

To be honest my strudel was easy coz I cheated! I had fruit left from pancake day that I needed to use so I boiled it up with sugar, added a bit of amaretto that has been sat in my house since Christmas taunting me lol, and used frozen puff pastry lol!! It was almost a disaster coz the pastry fell apart as I was putting it on top but I patched it!!

Glad to hear the dummy run went well mrs d. Are you getting started on those books on your iPad now lol! What's it like in your hospital room? Is it kinda like a self contained flat!?

Cupcake - sorry you are feeling so rubbish! And I notice you said she there, I actually think you're having a boy (and I have been correct with everyone's except my own lol!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby is here with me til tues so not looked at iBooks yet. Yes my room has a tv, fridge, sink, kettle, wardrobes and drawers but shared kitchen, showers and toilets, just like being back at university really but without the partying xx

Your strudel wasn't cheating, just making your life easier, and it looks lovely
Have you got anything nice planned for this week of ml? Xx

Cupcake I don't know how I'd manage without sweet things ;) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies how are you all?

Mrsd your room sounds good hun, not like a crappy normal hosp room, how long are you there for?

Still no AF and BFN - had a titful now xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath I had a cycle like that last April/may time and AF was 2 weeks late, I was soooooo stressed at work and I think that delayed ov. What i will say is that I feel preg for the first time following that cycle, maybe you'll have the same luck x

AFM I am off sick today, feel dreadful. Don't know if its a bug or pregnancy related but I'm being sick, have a headache and feel drained like I have the flu. Does this sound like 10 week ms kicking in or a bug? Who knows but I've not eaten or drunk anything other than squash yet as it keeps coming back up, gonna attempt tea and toast in a minute.

Mrs d I eat the occasional bit of chocolate but the sweetest thing I can enjoy is yoghurt at the moment! So not like me. Even drinking squash makes me boke sometimes and it's really hard to find something I fancy to drink as everything is sweet.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun sounds like your having a rubbish day!! :hugs: have you rung the Drs?

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No they'll just say we your pregnant you have morning sickness you silly girl lol! I honestly don't know which it is but if its ms it's fine if it means baby is ok x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope you find out what's going in with you hun, have you thought about calling the docs given your ectopic history? X


----------



## cathgibbs

I am tempted to be honest, but i think even with an ectopic you would get the slightest hint of a line :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Might not hurt hun to hun x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know :-( I think ill ring them tomorrow if AF doesnt show xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies has been very chatty in here.x
> 
> Cath I defo sealing looks like my test I got the day before my BFP Hun...x
> 
> Bailey I really lol reading about ur air bed hope u get ur new one soon...x
> 
> Cupcake yeah for ur scan date coming thru Hun. I ordered my Doppler at 17 wks never told hubby till it was dispatched.x
> 
> Dani it will be nice being off till sept, u work so u work so hard Hun..x
> 
> Ttcbabyisom how u doin Hun?xx
> 
> well that's another night I'm in bed early then up thru the night... I'm hating my broken sleeps :(

I'm doing good Cheryl...still nervous about things but trying to remain calm. Had more bloods done today and will Wednesday too just to make sure levels are climbing well. Then i'll take my final HPT next week to bridge the gap between now and my 7 week appointment to hear the heartbeat! I hope we hear it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> He has being doing it but that gives him the right to treat me like crap and make living here with him impossible. It's clearly my job regardless of any circumstances and I shouldn't take on so much.
> 
> A few dishes is more important to him than our marriage or my health, clearly.
> 
> I just can't take anymore. Hate who he's becoming :(

Ugh, i hate hearing this. I'm so sorry. You DON'T need this stress right now!! This should be HAPPY TIMES! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aww dani, why do men have to be such PITA!!! Is he having a go at you for not doing housework coz that's not on at all!! You are carrying twins for gods sake and have 2 jobs and 2 other kids to look after!!! Why is he being such a tool about it? Have you spoken to him today?
> 
> Cath - bfn again! Mother Nature is being a right cowbag to you! Have you had any symptoms of anything?
> 
> Cheryl - sorry you had such a bad sleep, I keep trying having a bath before bed, having a Horlicks etc but none seem to make much difference!
> 
> Cupcake - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Ttc - how are you? When do you get more blood results taken.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Hope you are all well!!
> 
> I slept ok (ish) last night in my own bed. But whenever I woke up my hips were in so much pain!! Can't believe I can feel such a difference between the air bed and my normal mattress! I feel like princess and the pea!!!
> I've found a puncture repair kit for £2 on eBay made for air beds so I'm gonna give it a try before I fork out for a new air bed.

Hi Bailey, i'm good....got more bloods today and will again wednesday and keeping fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aww dani, why do men have to be such PITA!!! Is he having a go at you for not doing housework coz that's not on at all!! You are carrying twins for gods sake and have 2 jobs and 2 other kids to look after!!! Why is he being such a tool about it? Have you spoken to him today?
> 
> Cath - bfn again! Mother Nature is being a right cowbag to you! Have you had any symptoms of anything?
> 
> Cheryl - sorry you had such a bad sleep, I keep trying having a bath before bed, having a Horlicks etc but none seem to make much difference!
> 
> Cupcake - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Ttc - how are you? When do you get more blood results taken.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Hope you are all well!!
> 
> I slept ok (ish) last night in my own bed. But whenever I woke up my hips were in so much pain!! Can't believe I can feel such a difference between the air bed and my normal mattress! I feel like princess and the pea!!!
> I've found a puncture repair kit for £2 on eBay made for air beds so I'm gonna give it a try before I fork out for a new air bed.

I hope you get your airbed fixed! Good luck with it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Got an apt on Fridy to see my Dr, going to request that i be referred for a HSG and/or see someone in the hospital about concieving xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sounds like a good idea hun, they might say you have to try a bit longer though but I hope not xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im dreading them saying that, im just gonna lie, we started TTC Oct 2011 so ill just say we have started in 2010 thats over 2 years, i know in some places after an ectopic they do a HSG as standard to check the tubes, thats all i want done xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Does anyone know how you get a jounral to go in your siggy? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm bailey told me how to do it I can't remember. Have you started one? I never update mine always forget! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I just done one cause i was bored lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ill take a look and stalk!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thank you hun, heres the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1738099-ttc-1-come-baby-we-need-you.html#post25535033 

xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, glad you have an appointment.

Lots of ladies with lots of appointments coming up, I wish you all the best of luck and only good news!

Cupcake, rest up and I hope you feel better soon. I know I often found it hard to differentiate between morning sickness and whether or not I was "actually" sick.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thank you Amy, I do think this is MS as with tummy bugs I rarely get sick, it's usually the other end (lol tmi) I rarely vomit. 

Hubs just popped home from work to pick up his gym bag and I sent him to get me some day coke and salt and vinegar crisps! 

How is Emily doing Amy?

Cath if you want the hsg you might have to push for it. Different pcts do things differently to, look at Cheryl and dani getting no weekly scanning after 2 mcs, I've had bugger all extra!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha did he get it for you? thats love that is if he did haha !! 

My hosp is pretty good in all fairness, i can refer myself for an early scan and if i worry about bloods or anything i can just turn up at the pregnancy ward and they will do them for me but I dont know if thats just because the nurses know me from being there so often??

Im going to push so hard for it though, I REALLY want it, im even debating whether to ring the fertility clinic thats next to the hosp to see how much they will charge for a HSG xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is doing well. She's nursing exclusively now (no more supplemental formula and we don't have to supplement with expressed breast milk in a bottle either.) I still worry about her getting enough since we are breastfeeding and I can't really tell, but she is having plenty of pees and poops and seems satisfied. She is even, most times, waking up on her own now to eat! She's having more periods, still very random/short of wakefulness and is adorable.

I am exhausted between trying to do stuff around the house (my Mom is here but is limited in what she can do and DH is working so it doesn't seem fair to make him do much even though he keeps saying he can do more.) I am also frustrated because I feel like I should be more recovered physically then I am. 

I also decided to utilize some free therapy sessions we get through DH's work to talk about everything we went through as it can be really overwhelming at times. I may or may not continue to see her after the 8 sessions, then we'd have to pay $20 a visit. I saw her once so far and she is okay. I had wanted to see the woman who lead our miscarriage support and pregnancy after a loss support groups but, unfortunately, right now she is not in our insurance so I can't.

Overall we are doing really well and I am so in love with my beautiful little daughter. Thanks for asking how she is!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath we have a corner shop just opposite our place so yes he did go. The fat coke is helping, but I feel guilty for having it. 

Wow your hospital is good! Getting an appointment at my EPU is like getting an appointment with the queen, no walkins and only by go referral!

Amy glad Emily is doing well, she's so cute. Glad she us feeding well. I really want to be able to breast feed I hope I can!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha that made me laugh then haha I think the majority are strict with apts hun, when i was pg with ectopic i called and said i had a mc before and im preg again and would like an early scan and they gave me a date and everything! i had bloods done in my drs on the thursday and i made DF take me to the pregnancy ward on the sat for more lol they werent even expecting me but i explained my history and they even offered to move my scan date forward 

Awww dont feel guilty hun, your body must have wanted it!! I cant stand full fat coke eeuuurrghhhhh im addicted to Diet coke/diet pepsi lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I hardly drink it cos of the caffeine at the moment but I really fancied it and the sugar has perked me up a bit x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha I just bought a pack of fizzy sweets in work cause i wanted a sugar pick up aswell, how you feeling now? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bit better now I've managed to keep some food down. I did some reading and apparently ms can peak at 10 weeks so maybe that's what it is? Still feeling sick but not being sick anymore so that's good x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Got an apt on Fridy to see my Dr, going to request that i be referred for a HSG and/or see someone in the hospital about concieving xxx

Hope you get some answers on Friday hun. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi girlies

Aw cupcake sorry you are still feeling pants, I hope the sickness buggers off soon x

Cath I hope you get some answers Friday x

Amy I hope the therapy helps and I'm glad Emily is doing well and feeding well, I'm loving all the pics on FB, she's adorable x

Bailey did you get your new air bed? x

Ttc I'm glad all is going well x

I hope everyone else is ok xxx

I had my first radiotherapy session today, it was fine, I hope the rest goes as well


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad to hear it went well mrs d xx


----------



## Tawn

You gals were so chatty again I had loads to catch up on! Loved it!

Cupcake, eat what you like and when you can, if your ms is that bad you and baby need whatever you can get to stay down! ANNNNND, I am so so confident for you this time around. It sounds like those symptoms aren't going anywhere!

Cath, HOW ANNOYING bfn and no AF!!!! UGH! That is the worst! I think that you are probably right that stress might have delayed O this month. Did you and DF dtd at all "just for fun" after you thought you were fertile? Cause who knows, if you did you might've caught the eggy by accident a week or two later than you thought you would! Fx'd hun.

MrsD, glad for the quick update from you hun! I was wondering if we would be able to keep in contact with you during your treatments. I am also happy the first one went well and you are (relatively) comfortable in your room. Just think, you are gonna be SO CLOSE to the end of your countdown once these 5 weeks are up! EEK! 

Amy, so glad to hear you and Emily are doing so well! How amazing that she is now exclusively bf'ing! After all the trauma she and you went through at the start that is a REAL achievement, congrats hun! And I hope your therapy sessions help you work through all the emotions regarding the birth, I am sure that kind of stress and trauma leaves some serious emotional scars and I am proud of you for being proactive to address them! :hugs:

Bailey, I feel ya on the hip pain hun! Sleeping is non-existent right now for me, I am tossing and turning every 30 minutes or so because I am uncomfortable :( Plus, with my pelvic pain the turning over is actually the movement that hurts me the worst so I find it really wakes me up and I have to fall asleep all over again which means a very knackered Tawn lately! But I hope you get your airbed sorted soon so you and Millie can get comfy again! And I can't believe how close to full term you are getting hun! Have you written out a birth plan yet?

Cheryl, is ML so close you can taste it now!? Lol! How is your nursery and the like coming along? Do you have pictures for us yet?! I will be finishing mine (well for the most part) this weekend I believe, and am so excited!

TTCbabyisom, how are you feeling hun? Keep us updated with those numbers, although I am sure they are rising beautifully! Any pg symptoms yet?

Dani, smack him one hun!!!!!!!!! JEEZE! I read your post to my DH and he was horrified! That is not how a real man, a real partner should act towards his pregnant wife who works and takes care of their children WHILE growing a human being! I hope it is just a phase hun, and that he realizes not only are you working two jobs and contributing financially but also maintaining the family life as well, which should never be undervalued. I heard a quote that being pregnant is the same amount of work for the human body while sitting still as a non-pregnant person expends while climbing a mountain. I hope he sees the light soon, babe!

Did I miss anyone that has been on here recently? I hope not! :hugs: if I did, it was a long catch up so remembering it all was a bit difficult lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Tawn and her mega memory are off again lol!! it amazes me how much you can catch up lol!! 

We didnt realy dtd much at all lol Ov was supposed to happen on CD14/15...we DTD on CD13,15, CD22 and last night haha! strict regime to do it every 2-3 days from now on, thing is even though we dont dtd that often it doesnt really bother us but we need to make more of an effort!!

How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I think most men would be happy with every 2-3 days lol, that's quite a lot! I miss sex only done it (ish) once this pregnancy and I miss my hubs!

I take it still bfn today? 

Tawn you do have the most amazing memory, even more so given you are preg!!


----------



## Tawn

KNACKERED lol! But ok overall, thanks! I'm itching to start my crafty projects for the babies room, but the chest of drawers isn't going to be delivered until Thursday and then I need to get a few more bits and bobs before it will be "picture ready" haha. Her room is a TINY box room so I am going to have to be very creative, but it doesn't bother me much because she won't even be in there for at least 3-4months and then all she will be doing is sleeping there for a long time so I guess the small room won't be an issue till later on. 

Ohh, well maybe that cd22 bd will be the magic one if o was late by a week or so? You just never know unless you have OPKs to go by, it is crazy! I feel ya on getting comfortable and not dtd as much, my DH has decided the baby is now officially TOO big for him to be comfortable with full-blown bd'ing now. He insists that he will be "too close" to her and might hurt her or be put off feeling her move lol. So we get creative in other ways just to keep the spice every now and again, but real sex has been taken off the table until after she is born :haha: 

How's wedding planning going!? I saw on FB that you have an official date when you can put your deposit down but can't remember when exactly it was, sorry! But you must be so excited to start making solid plans now! :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I drink coke every day now, only a little but it helps my headaches and heartburn. Plus gets me some kicks ;)

Cath FFS where is af :( I'm glad you going to see the dr hun.

Tawn this is what upsets me. I see all these ppl with men that fuss over them and can't do enough to help even when they aren't pg but he can't even do it when I am. I don't expect flowers and rainbows everyday but a little recognition or sympathy wouldn't hurt. 

He can suck eggs today as I'm staying in bed I'm really not well :(


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D sorry meant to say glad it's gone well. :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep BFN hun, just wish AF would hurry up now!! when i see my Dr on Friday im gonna lie and say AF is over 2 weeks late otherwise they wont bother even seeing me :-( 

Tawn you def have to take some pics and put them up so we can see her room and the chest of drawers i need to see them complete as its hard to visualise them!! 

Ohhh Cupcake DF would be content if we could dtd 10 times a week lol his sex drive is through the roof whereas mine............lol i dont think i have one....maybe when im drunk i do though lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Whats up Dani? Why arent you well? Have a rest today and dont do nowt!!

Oohhh Tawn we havent set a date yet, i need to go and speak to a travel agent and see what days flights to Cyprus are from Cardiff and if they have changed in the last couple of years to get a good idea of the date we can wed if you get what i mean?? Id love to get married the date DF proposed to me, Sept 25th 

MrsD is DH still with you? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Started on Sunday night as head/sinuses. Yday wasn't too bad. By night I was boiling/shivering then all night woke in pools of sweat. Today my head hurts still.

I've not eaten but don't want to but feel I have to.

I've barely felt babies since Sunday :(


----------



## cathgibbs

I seen on your status that you felt hot etc, have you used doppler? Have you phoned MW to tell her how your feeling and what you can take etc? Im sure babies are fine hun, their most prob getting so big now its no room for them to move :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow loads to catch up on yay!! Morning ladies, hope you are all well today?

Cath - BFN again today? Keep in mind that I got my post-mc BFP on my longest cycle so if you did O late maybe it was the trick! I hope you can get the HSG, your local pregnancy unit sounds really good and helpful. 

Cupcake - it sounds very much like ms rather than a bug, and I agree with Tawn, I really am feeling so positive for you this time, your symptoms are going strong, same as how Cheryl's were 3rd time lucky!! And Tawn is also right, when you have bad ms just eat what you think you can, even if that's coke, don't forget that some caffeine is ok and apparently the equivalent of about 8 cans of coke a day is fine (although I don't think that amount of sugar and fizzy pop is recommended lol!). 

Mrs d - glad the first day went well Hun, how are you finding it all? Hope you have another good day today?

Amy - so glad to hear how well Emily is doing with breastfeeding!! I'll be coming to you for all the tips soon! 

Tawn - how's your step son feeling today? And I'm sure Madison will love her little room, like you said she won't be in there for the first few months anyway, that's why I'm not rushing to buy the cotbed bedding at the moment, we need Moses basket bedding first lol!!
How's Madison's movements now (by the way will you be calling her Maddy?). I still think Millie feels like she's moving less but I am sure she's for her back to my belly too so it's probably that and much less room for her! She feels so big now!! Just over 3 weeks til she is full term technically!!! 

Ttc - how were the bloods yesterday? 

How is everyone else? Dani did you chat to dh?
Fletch I hope you are ok I know you've been quiet on here recently. Miss you!!

AFM - got my air bed puncture repair kit in the post today so fingers crossed it works!!


----------



## baileybubs

Dani sorry to hear you are feeling so awful Hun? Are you going to see doctor?

What you said about seeing men who dote on women when pregnant, I am always saying that to my df, just a bit of recognition and appreciation wouldn't go a miss!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha Bailey I love hearing about your Airbed haha it makes me chuckle!! i hope it works for you hun!! 

Just realised i had pain in my ectopic side on CD 20 so if i Ov then we missed it..........come on AF I want to make child lol! xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

I laugh at air bed too! Lol

I don't call mw as they fob me off to the hosp then the hosp refuse to see me. I get all anxious phoning for nothing. They suck!

Just had coke and a muffin to get them moving. Could spew though! 

Bailey where's the love eh?! Lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh forgot to say my exciting news. Ppi hit the account today! Over 3 grand :)

And my friend sold me a MacBook for £175 means if I'm struggling I can edit from bed etc instead of having to get up and do it with everyone annoying me. It's also my escape plan once babies here and I need to work in peace. Starbucks, laptop, rest! Lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol love the idea with the MacBook dani!!

Glad I can bring a smile to you ladies hehe!! Ive just put the repair kit on the bed. Got the glue stuck to my fingers lol, df just lay there in bed (lazy git) and didn't help as always!!
One of these days I will learn to not expect anything from him and then I will be pleasantly surprised when he actually does lol!! He promised he was going to the doctors this morning for help quitting smoking (he first said this to me a year ago when I got my first BFP) and I know I can't force him to quit but we cannot afford his habit once she is here and he's been saying he'll stop and just isn't trying. And here I am trying to figure out ways of getting extra money and cutting bills!! Men lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yay on the ppi!! That's awesome!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow everyone is here today chatty chatty love it!

Wow Dani nice windfall bet that money will come in handy with 2 on the way!

I'm not being sick today (yet) but I feel close. Just had a currant bun and tea, not sure it's gonna stay down :sick:. Took the day off again and have just found the bbc pride and prejudice on Netflix so that will be my entertainment today, can't even be bothered to potter.


----------



## baileybubs

Don't blame you cupcake, just chill out, that's what you are supposed to do when you don't feel well!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh Dani what a lush suprise!!! I sure could use £3k right now!! lol xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey my DH smoked when L came along. Was out drinking 3-4 nights a week until about 3.30 am. The first 6 months I looked after her pretty much on my own. We had zero money. Looking back I've no idea how we coped! 
Then one night an almighty fight, his dad had to come diffuse it and talk sense into him. It was like someone pressed a switch and he was a diff person. Not smoked since, is pretty much T total now! Best dad ever. So weird. That's why he wanted Fin, to repair his faults and ease his guilt. I had just got myself better on meds and he begged me for another. Then I begged him this time lol.

Cupcake I'm off today too :) bed all day!

The ppi is paying off the new sofa which in turn means we are £170 a month better off when the babies come but also I was trying to save the money to pay it all before they came and now can just save for us to have money to live off instead. A weight lifted x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Dani i remember you telling me that story about DH before, how young were you when Leila came along? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes you sicky preggo ladies relax!!! 

Everyone keeps telling me that df will just flip a switch a change as soon as he sees her and realises she needs him to grow up and be her dad etc, but I am still skeptical coz sometimes it seems like he has no concept of money!! If he continues with his bad spending habit I can see myself threatening to leave with her and go to my parents, which I don't want coz I love him and want to be with him, but it just feels like I'm living with a teenager not a responsible adult!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I was 24 he was only 22. Only been together 6 months and had just broke up and I found out pg. he was under the impression you only had a baby with your wife and someone you planned to be with forever. That it meant he couldn't be happy or even try. His head was all messed up. His dad told him relationships weren't all a walk in the park and take work. I think he felt forced into stuff as he didn't want to keep the baby but I told him I was and he could stay or go. It all worked out in the end :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey G is still awful with money but I took charge of the money. We have sep accounts but I switch everything we need into savings/bills then leave what he's allowed to spend. If he has money it burns a hole. Spends it ASAP! Annoys the crap out of me!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that sounds like it was such a hard time for you dani!! Must have felt quite lonely feeling you had to look after her yourself and dh not caring. So glad he did see sense and it all worked out for you, even though he's being a bit of a tit at the moment still!!


----------



## baileybubs

Dani Rose said:


> Bailey G is still awful with money but I took charge of the money. We have sep accounts but I switch everything we need into savings/bills then leave what he's allowed to spend. If he has money it burns a hole. Spends it ASAP! Annoys the crap out of me!

I could have written that myself dani!! I think it's all coming to a head now though coz we won't have any spare money as such for him to spend, so he's gonna be asking me for money for fags, I'm gonna have to tell him we haven't got it and its gonna end up in arguments. Plus he finds the oddest ways of spending money, like through buying games via his smart phone even though he doesn't have access to our main account!! I've never known anyone so bad with money lol, but then I need to remind myself that I knew he was like this when we met. In fact, he's better than he was coz I control all the money and he doesn't go on fruit machines anymore!!


----------



## Dani Rose

To be honest I was just so happy to have her. It wasnt ideal but I kind of ustand how he must've felt. 
The first year of any baby is the hardest, I actually think Fin was harder. If you can get through that you can get through anything :) you will be ok. DH will not want the fumes around her etc. That led to G finally giving up as going outside was annoying lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey G has none left now either lol


----------



## baileybubs

Well df already goes outside anyway, I think he does want to quit but he's a procrastinator anyway and so always puts it off til tomorrow lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I wonder if men talk to each other about us women like this lol, I can just imagine df saying "she's always nagging me about everything, and she gets annoyed for no reason!" Lol


----------



## Dani Rose

Just cut the fags up lol!

Ps the coke worked. Being beat up :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yay!! Bless them!! Millie seems to respond well to quietness, if its all quiet and I lie down she tends to start moving lol!! 
When's your next MW appt?


----------



## Dani Rose

Not for another 2 weeks scan Is in 3. I honestly get no more extra care for being twins! Crap!


----------



## baileybubs

Nhs does seem rubbish for antenatal care these days. Was talking to my mum yesterday and she asked what the action plan was for when I go into labour. I said that if my waters break but don't have contractions then I'll have to wait anyway, and she was surprised. She said when her waters broke with me she didn't have contractions but they had her in straight away. Although she did say she can see how being at home would be better for the early stage of labour.

What's the scan checking for?


----------



## Dani Rose

It's because I have growth issues with both of mine from that point on so they will be checking they growing ok etc. I'm always ok to the 24/28 wk mark then I have issues.


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I see, well fingers crossed all is well! I'm sure it will be. I can't imagine carrying twins!!


----------



## Dani Rose

So far so good so fx it's ok! Could be the one time things go better who knows.

Neither could I lol. It's so different!


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!! Im glad their kicking hell out of you hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

:) little monkeys


----------



## MrsDuck

Chatty ladies I had loads to catch up on now can't remember anything, Tawn I need a bit of your memory xx

Sorry you are all feeling unwell and all your bubbas are being little monkeys making you worry.

Cath yay for getting close to setting the date. Oops I didn't answer your question yesterday sorry, I'm here for another 5 weeks, hubby is leaving me to go back home today boo but one of us needs to do some work xx


----------



## cathgibbs

5 weeks! Oh :-( will you have to go back after that or will they let you know more after this treatment? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d! How's it going? Shame your hubby has to leave you today :-( 

Cath any signs of AF or possible symptoms?


----------



## Tawn

So glad twinnies are being active again Dani! Madison is back to her active self too today, it seems! Lord knows what last week was all about :shrug:? 

Bailey, to your question yes we will call her Maddy(ie) for short but I can't for the life of me decide how to spell it! LOL so I don't use it when I am typing yet because I feel like I have to make a spelling decision first and I'm being really wishy-washy about it :haha: Any opinions from you ladies? The options are Madi, Maddy, or Maddie. I have leaned towards Maddie a few times because we shorten Oliver to Ollie and then theirs would kinda match, but other than that I can't decide! Sheesh, what a stupid thing to obsess over! hehe

MrsD BOOOO to DH going home! If you want books for your e-reader, let me know what format it takes and maybe I could email you some across? I have about 5,000 books for my kindle! All obtained completely above board, of course ;) they are all .mobi files though, so not sure what format your e-reader takes but if it is mobi you could let me know some authors that you like or titles you've been wanting and I could look and see if I have them?

Cath, I love the idea of the Sept 25th date! I think that is super cute and a perfect time of year for an anniversary! And LIE AWAY at Friday's appt hun, do whatever you gotta do to get the help you need!

AFM, stepson got all sorts of energy and BEGGED to be allowed out with his friends so I hesitantly relented (didn't want to spoil his half-term) and then as soon as he was fully dressed and had his shoes and jacket on, and was getting on his bike with his friends there waiting, he was like "I just don't think I can do it" awwwwww bless him! I put him in bed but I doubt he'll nap 1) because he is ten and doesn't believe in naps lol and 2) because he is hacking up a lung up there! poor boy!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww bless you poorly little step son! How's things with his mother these days? Something tells me she isn't offering to nurse him back to health with him being ill!

I go with Maddie, I like the ending being spelt "ie", we were gonna call our first angel Lillie, and of course we are shortening Emilia to Millie. So that's my vote! And it's definately not a silly thing to obsess over coz it will be with her all her life, it's important.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn he must be really Ill if he doesnt want to go out to play bless him :-( How long hasnt he been well for?? I LOVE Maddie!!! If we have a girl she will be called Lola Maddison, I love Maddison and If i were to call my daughter that as a first name it will be shortened and spelt Maddie!!  LOVE IT!! 

No sign of AF or a Frigging BFP Bailey, I just wrote on my journal to Tawn I think my body maybe gearing up to O again? Had OPKS delivered yest so i used one last night, almost pos, my CP has been high and mushy for 2 weeks and im having crap loads of lotiony creamy cm.....xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath how strange but I guess if the OPKs are saying its ov time it must be!!! Are you and df gonna go for it? Maybe this will be your lucky cycle!!! And....your lining will be super thick and comfy for an eggy to implant in as you've not had AF for month!!!! I hope it happens!!

Tawn I love Maddison to but hubs vetoed it, he's also vetoed my favourite boys name but get we're married so I can register the birth and name the baby without him! Lol only kidding I'd never do that but I will be working in him!!


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe O has been really delayed then with all the stress of your granddad, or even o'ing again, maybe it did once but now gearing up to again for some reason.


----------



## Tawn

Same ol' same ol' with her Bailey, she is a right pill! UGH... She was supposed to see him this week because it is half term and then surprise surprise she texted to say she didn't have enough money to see him and to tell him she loves him instead. My question is why does money factor into whether you see your son!? Can't you take an hour out of your day to take him to the park or something!? And the funny thing is, when she had custody of him she refused to have him at all weekends or half-terms, she would threaten us with not seeing him if we didn't have him at least 5 of the 7 days or whatever, even though it was awkward cause DH and I both worked and she didn't. But now we don't even consider that she might pick up some slack, because her 2 hours on a Friday eating McDonald's and watching the Simpsons with him is apparently all the quality time she needs with her child... 

And I know this is strange, but she is weirdly obsessed with my pregnancy....She is always telling Ollie he has to "do this or that" or "behave like this or that because Tawn is pregnant"...... UMMMMM what?! Like yesterday, she called and I told her he was ill with a fever and was lying on the sofa feeling a right mess and when I passed the phone to him she was like "make sure you aren't being demanding to Tawn, because she is pregnant" and he was like "I'm not being demanding, I'm being good. Aren't I Tawn!?" And I confirmed that he had been good as gold. 

What a strange reaction rather than concern over your poorly little boy! She seemed like she didn't give a sh*t about him being unwell. I wonder what her motive is tbh, she is a devious person and I wouldn't be surprised if she is trying to get Ollie to resent the baby because she insists that he was really jealous when her second son was born (when Ollie was 3) even if we tell her and Ollie tells her he is excited for his sister she just keeps saying that he is going to combust when she is born, which is super annoying because she and I as mothers are NOTHING alike and the way we have prepared Ollie for the baby and make sure he still feels special and important is not something she would've done when she was more focused on her then partner and new baby kind of thing. But if this woman thinks she will ever hold my baby she is out of her mind! LOL. I will use the fact that she stinks like an ashtray as an excuse but mostly I don't want any of her bad ju-ju to rub off heheheheheh


----------



## baileybubs

Lol cupcake that really made me laugh!! Just threaten dh with that anyway see what he says haha!!

My df also vetoed my fave girls and boys names, Niamh and Nathaniel. Don't know how we actually managed to settle on Emilia to be honest, but he chose her middle name.


----------



## Tawn

Hahha why is it when I talk about that woman it always ends up a rant?! :haha: It is one of the few things that truly makes my blood boil, usually I am more positive and relaxed, I swear!


----------



## Tawn

OOOOHHH gearing up to O again, that would be fab tbh Cath! I know it would be kind of a weird cycle, but at least you would know where to go from here! 

DH and I had a hard time agreeing on names too! He loves VERY traditional british names (think Winston and Victoria, which were two of his top suggestions!) and I am a more modern name kind of girl. Took us forever to boil down a list! And now, our boy name that we had decided on (Logan) he's just taken back off the table because he saw a little boy behaving awfully at the hospital who was named Logan and has put him right off it LOL, plonk!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn she sounds like an absolute Tool!!! She would annoy me so much!! Do you get on or is it just a civil convo for the sake of Ollie? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Rant away Tawn you have every right and it makes me laugh, her bad ju-ju rubbing off lol!! I don't blame you!! Keep her away from Madison!!!
And it is a very strange reaction! Like you say maybe she's trying to create resentment for the new baby from Ollie.

And you are right it does not take any money to spend a couple of hours with your child! She sounds a right cow bag! I don't envy you having to deal with all that Tawn!

I bet Ollie is excited to have a little sister in a proper family environment!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh and yes if I am def Ov we are gonna go for gold lol xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah I am always civil, and have never said a bad word about the woman in front of Oliver (as hard as it has been to have to even lie to him sometimes to cover up her party/drug lifestyle). It is just behind closed doors I let my steam off! She is actually sickeningly sweet to me to my face, kinda creeps me out cause it is so over the top lol.

I will post a pic of her on the FB group so you can envision the woman I am talking about, then you will understand more believe me! Lol! But I don't wanna do it here cause it is public.

YES cath, go for gold! Hehehehe. I agree with cupcake, that must be one amazing lining and super healthy egg you have brewing if it's been delayed this long!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn well done for not talking about her infront of Ollie!! that must take some real hard work and when hes older he will appreciate you more for it hun!!! stupid cow lol she aggrivates me and i dont even know the woman haha!! 

Well I hope something will happen soon, weather it be AF, OV or a BFP, just anything! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I can't keep up with this thread today lol!!

Cath go for it!! Are you gonna try any preseed or anything?


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha I know Bailey, I love having the chattiness back! Although I am tempted to put the laptop down and set up my new office desk which we had to get for the living room cause my office is now officially the nursery. Is it totally strange I love flat pack?! LOL

PS: the catty side of me posted pics of bio-mum on fb. Enjoy :muaha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha no Tawn im the same!! I also love using drills and screwdrivers etc im such a tomboy!! Will there be many distractions in the living room when you set your office up there?

I dont think we will hun as im having a LOT of CM right now lol, i just checked my CP and im not sure if its very very lightly tinged, TMI ALERT when i wipe on the tissue the cm is kinda like an off white? Only time will tell!! Either AF or Ov! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I love the chattiness!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I am not giving up hope for you.. i had loads of CM just before my BFP. Good luck at the doctors.

Tawn, hope Ollie feels better soon and I am so glad he has you in his life, he needs a proper Mom and you allow him to have that since his biological mother is so useless. I like Maddie as the way to shorten it, not sure why, I just do. Glad she is moving again for you.

MrsD, glad treatment is going well so far and sorry DH has to leave you today. Hang in there, before you know it you will be recovered and TTC again!

Dani, rest up and I hope you feel much better soon. Glad your babies are monkeying around again.

I am missing people but with all the chatting and lack of sleep I am surprised I remembered this much!


----------



## baileybubs

Well fingers crossed something happens soon for you Hun. Mother Nature you like playing games!!


----------



## Tawn

Me too cath! I am so much handier than my hubby too lol. He is useless so I like doing it while he is at work hehehhe. 

Yeah it is gonna be a right pain working in the living room cause it is obviously where DH and stepson like to hang out and watch TV etc, but it will have to do! 

Either way, Ov or AF at least it seems like SOMETHING is happening for you hun! Done with the hellish waiting game (or into the hellish waiting game that is called the TWW lol). Not to get all weird and personal, but is it pink tinged or like a cream colour off-white tinge?


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks Amy! You poor dear, being so tired! Are you managing to sleep at all hun? Do you nap when she naps kind of thing or is it just impossible?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Tawn i can imagine you now, sat there at home with a lovely bump looking around thinking 'hhmmmmmmmmmmmm what can i fix!!' haha!!

I cant believe how quick all your pregnancies have come!!! Madness  Your all big fruits now and before long Cupcake will be a big un too haha!!

umm.......... not pink more like a slightly darker white if you get what i mean? Its not white and its not brown its a shade diff to white hha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy you getting much sleep? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

These pregnancies are all flying huh Cath!! Bailey had just got her bfp when I joined this group!


----------



## baileybubs

It's weird how its flown by and yet seemed such a long time at the same time isn't it?? In a way it seems like yesterday I was ttc after the mc, but on the other hand I feel like I've been pregnant forever!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did any if you ladies got weird shooty pains in your last bits in early preg?


----------



## baileybubs

Do you mean shooty pains in your lady bits? Hmmm, I remember having pains quite low down, depends where you mean in your lady bits.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I mean lady bits stupid phone. I guess maybe round my cervix area? I'm worried I'm not really having growing pains or cramps or anything? Did you get them at this point?


----------



## baileybubs

I have had pains like that during this pregnancy but I can't remember at what point. Don't let it worry you though because dont forget there is a lot more blood flowing down there so that's probably the cause of it.


----------



## baileybubs

Df has just come back from the gym with a leaflet for their spa days for me, I mentioned it would be nice to have one for my birthday as its my 30th in May, but then recently have said we can't afford it. So part of me thinks its nice he remembered but the other part of me thinks he really isn't listening when I tell him about money lol!! I thanked him of course coz it is really sweet but I kinda feel like its dangling a carrot in front of a donkey coz I know I won't be able to go for one lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol will he ever learn!! You def deserve some pampering for your 30 th tho after the year youve had!

Did you have much cramping or growing pains at this point? I've had a bit of back ache here and there and some twinges but nothing more. I guess baby is quite small still, just find it odd I don't really feel anything going on in there!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I had quite a lot of stretching pains going on towards the end of first tri. It is weird to think of all that wriggling away and not feel it!! Won't be long for you though, I felt my first "bubbles" at about 14 weeks.


----------



## baileybubs

And I really would love to have a spa day, they are £80 but Millie will only be about 8 weeks old too so maybe I'll have a belated birthday celebration lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmmm I've had that a couple of times I think but I suppose I'm still 4 weeks from the end if first tri so still time to get them.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I see what you mean about Millie only being 8 weeks, but I'm sure you'll be able to leave her for a few hours.

I was thinking about booking tickets for Ghost in Southampton at the beginning of Nov but keep thinking I could have a 4-6 week old baby then and if I am BFing will I be able to leave him/her for a night out??? It's stopped me booking them but really I should just go for it as who knows what's gonna happen and I could miss out on tickets if I don't hurry!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I keep meaning to ask you if you are gonna start the raspberry leaf tea soon in preparation for the birth?


----------



## baileybubs

It's interesting you should ask that cupcake coz I don't know whether to do it or not! I've been debating it coz they say you shouldn't drink it if you had bleeding in the second half of pregnancy. I only had that one bleed at 20 weeks and they never really ascertained where it came from so I don't know....

And as for the tickets I would weigh up how much you want to go. I really believe this is 3rd time lucky for you, everything is sounding so positive, and if baby is only a few weeks old and you are bf'ing then it might be likely you can't go coz you won't have built up enough supply to be expressing enough to leave baby for a whole evening (I've decided I can't go see Eddie izzard :-( )


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn said:


> Aww thanks Amy! You poor dear, being so tired! Are you managing to sleep at all hun? Do you nap when she naps kind of thing or is it just impossible?

I try to sleep when she sleeps but oftentimes I end up doing chores instead. She tends to sleep in her bassinet better during the day. At night she likes to be held. Last night/this morning my DH found us sleeping together in the glider rocker! :haha:

It's ok though, it is the absolutely most amazing reason to be exhausted and she will only be this tiny cuddly baby once!

Dani, after Leila was born did it take your body awhile to recover/feel ok/go back to "normal?" I have been surprised how rough I still feel.


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> 5 weeks! Oh :-( will you have to go back after that or will they let you know more after this treatment? xxx

Hopefully 5 weeks will be the end of it, but who knows. On the plus side 5 weeks of shopping yay x


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe see what the mw says about the tea bailey? I haven't heard that about bleeding.

Yeah it's hard to know what to do. I agree maybe i might not be able to go but if it all goes wrong again it'll suck Ill miss out on that to on top of everything else!! I'm seeing my bf who im supposed to be going with on Sat and I know she'll mention it, she doesn't know about the pregnancy so it's gonna to be hard to fob her off!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d your credit cards gonna take a hammering!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got loads to catch up on and I only went to my hospital appointments haha

Tawn I don't know how you do it, not saying anything to slag off ss mum in front of him, she isn't fit to be called mum. I don't know how any parent could not want to spend time with their child :( x

Bailey do they do pregnancy packages at the spa? Could your family chip in as a nice birthday present? x

Cupcake ghost sounds fab x

Cath happy bd'ing go get that eggy x

Amy forget the housework, you have the best excuse not to do it ;) x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol mrsd I love the shopping idea!! Will you be allowed out ir is it internet shopping? ?

Well just had a blob of pink cm......nothibg else.....checked cp and it was back being creamy. ...opk more neg since yest so im def not ov xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath what a roller coaster. Are you still doing HPTs?

I have a cold now, boo, my hubs has given it to me. Feeling sorry for myself :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep bfn :-( 

Awww hun :hugs: are you at work this week? Can you have the week off? Sounds like you need rest hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I gave to go back tomorrow but if I go in and feel shite ill come home again. I have all day meetings on Thurs and Fri that I can't miss and I need to prep tomo, worse week to be off :(

Boo for bfn, hope something happens to put you out your misery soon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hunnies you poor things :hugs: sorry for the bfn's cath and the bitch messing with you x

Cupcake there is lots going around at the mo, can't you get signed off for the week and let someone else do your meetings? x

Cath yup I can go out, my appointments are only about half hour each day except tues the weds when I have a drs visit too so takes a while longer, other than that I'm free to come and go as I want


----------



## Tawn

Ooohhhh mrsd how broke would I be after 5 weeks by myself bored in London!!! :haha: you'll have to post pics of all you pick up!

Cath, grr silly body not behaving! If its gonna be af that witch better hurry up an get on with it, cause you gotta baby to make! 

Cupcake, oh no the sickness has caught you too!!! :( hope it isn't too rough hun, those colds always come at THE worst times! And I ha the same dilemma, I booked front row tickets to see Sally Morgan (aka psychic Sally) as I love mediums and such and then realized Maddie will only be about 5 weeks (6 if she's on time I think) for the show. Seems a bit early for me to leave her especially if exclusively bf'ing like I want to but we will just have to wait and see how it pans out, because for all I know she might e early or late or not breastfeed etc etc. hard planning that far out though, isn't it!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know Tawn not happy colds make me feel awful anyway but on top of pregnancy fatigue......in for a rough few days :(

I love psychics to...


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn thanks for the offer of the iBooks, I downloaded a load of free books before leaving home and haven't looked at them yet, not sure what rubbish I've downloaded mind, just a load of lighthearted easy reads, hopefully something is half decent xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you are all feeling a bit better today :hugs: x

Cath any developments? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd any plans to hit the shops yet?? 

Nope, im now thinking was that pink CM I had yesterday IB?! Iv had a titful lol i just want something to happen!! grrrrrrrrrrr

Whats everyone up to today? Its soooo cold here xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I was thinking IB yesterday Cath!! Fingers crossed hun!! God knows how you feel, I'm getting frustrated for you!

Mrs d I'm with Tawn, I would spend a fortune if I were in London alone for 5 weeks!!

Cupcake how are you feeling today?

Tawn hows Ollie today, poor little mite!

Amy - hope you've managed to get a bit more sleep.

Mrs d I think you asked about pregnancy packages at the spa, yeah they do them, but all I can get is back and neck massage, manicure and pedicure, they wont do any of the treatments (like the wraps etc) and I'm not allowed to use the jacuzzi, sauna or steam room. So think I'll wait til my birthday when I can take full advantage of everything (if we can ever have enough money for it, which I'm sure we can I am just so reluctant to spend it on myself when we have bills to pay and a baby!).

Does anyone watch Homes Under the Hammer? I love watching it but it makes me sad coz we cant even afford our own house, let alone be able to become property developers lol!! I would love to buy a house at auction and do it up, would be awesome.


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey I need to catch up a bit again.

Back to work today and slept much better. Had nose bleed today and my nostrils are full of blood boogers. Wtf. Getting sick of these ailments lol x


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes I'd hate a nosebleed Dani! Never had one!

Oh and to make you ladies laugh, we thought the airbed was repaired so slept on it last night (it felt so comfy when I got on it!!) and once again woke at about 4am with it deflated under me!!
To be fair I slept ok once I moved to our bed, but I still wake up in so much pain when I need to turn over and I ache everywhere today!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Eewwww Dani haha bless you im glad your feeling better though hun!!

OMG Bailey I WOULD LOVE a job like that!! DF's father does that, our house was only £40k and they done it all up so its lovely now, still need the garden done.

Awww bless you why dont you see if you can get a cheapy one from £stretcher or Argos hun? Or even Asda? xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Hahaha I think it's time to give up on the air bed lmao


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani Rose said:


> Hahaha I think it's time to give up on the air bed lmao

:rofl: And me hun, fairplay you didnt want to give in on it by buying the repair kit, bless you xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone, not gone back to work as have a stinking cold now, not impressed!!!! Does anyone know if you can use vicks inhalers?

Dani blood bogies, gross! ;)

Cath I hope that was IB, I had that this bfp remember and thought it was af starting! Fxd! I tested the following day and got my lines!

Bailey you and your air bed saga, are you gonna get a new one now?

My bro is a property developer, buys property's and sells them on it rents them out, he's 5 years younger than me and has his own business etc, not jealous at all lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake im glad you didnt go to work hun, rest as much as you can chick :hugs:

I wouldnt have really noticed it tbh i had AF type cramps niggling away and when i got home and went to the loo it was in my nicknaks, quite thick cm and pale pink, nothing else, checked CP and it was fine, xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gonna pay for it when I do go back with stupid amounts of work to do!!

Cath I had cramping to.....x


----------



## cathgibbs

Atleast your body will be more relaxed and ready when you do go back hun,if you went today feeling all ill and sluggish you wouldnt get much done xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

If I could take something id probably have struggled in but won't even risk paracetamol. Just feel so wiped anyway being preg, the cold and sickness has knocked me out x


----------



## baileybubs

I got IB this time too, so maybe thats a really good sign cath!!

Yeah I'm gonna buy an airbed I think now, I was gonna give up and just go back to sleeping in our bed but its too uncomfy lol!!

Cupcake glad you stayed off work, Caths right, if you are rested up you will get more done when you do go back.

Dani are you feeling better then today, or just going back to work anyway? Hows you and dh?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I dont know about Vicks inhalers cupcake, I would say they are fine but it depends how you feel. I have used Vicks vaporub during this pregnancy.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think most of my work friends who know about the mcs have guessed I'm preg again, even though only my manager (who is also a friend) knows as I've had loads of texts asking if I'm ok, think they are assuming I've mc'd again.

I can't even be bothered to get up but really need a cuppa :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thats nice of people to be concerned about you cupcake. I keep going doing things then sitting down again coz of these period-type pains and the backache!! I'm thinking I'm not gonna be getting out of my pjs today and that ironing isnt gonna get done lol!!

Have you tried steaming your sinuses with a bowl of hot water and a towel cupcake? I did that when I had a cold in early pregnancy, it works for a bit.

I've just put more glue on the airbed lol, I'm ordering a new one anyway but if I can get it sort of fixed just until the new one is delivered lol!! I'm not a quitter lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

To be honest bailey I'm not bunged up! My nose is like a tap!! Just the lethargy and tiredness I can't deal with!

Ironing can wait! Put your feet up while you still can x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, its all df's ironing too, all his chef whites, and before he met me he never bothered ironing them so I make more work for myself sometimes!

Its more annoying when your nose wont stop running isnt it? Get your duvet on the sofa and dont move lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you lot made me chuckle.

Aw dani I seem to get nosebleeds in my sleep wtf, I hope it's a one off x

Cupcake I'm glad you took more time off, no point feeling worse going in x

Bailey you and your air bed saga haha, I hope your new one is just as comfy. I don't blame you waiting for a proper pampering at the spa after Millie is here x

Cath, fingers crossed its ib x

Afm just had my next dose of treatment. I too could spend a fortune being here for 5 weeks but as I've had so much time off work in the past year I had better not, hubby wouldn't be impressed


----------



## baileybubs

How is the treatment mrs d? Is it painful or hard to have in any way?


----------



## cupcake1981

I've lost my bloaty tummy, is this normal for 10 weeks or is it cos I'm ill and not drunk, eaten much last 3 days? X


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I lost mine then real bump came. Was flat a couple weeks though!


----------



## Dani Rose

Mrs D you are so brave. Are you in the confined room again? 

Bailey you crack me up lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I've read a few threads were ladies say it goes and then real bump comes, I looked proper preg last week but nothing now other than usual fat lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah cupcake, I'd say the bloat goes about 10-12 weeks and then real bump starts showing. My bloat bump was bigger at about 8 weeks than my actual bump at 14 weeks lol!!

Hows work going today dani? Hope you are taking it easy!

I'm getting really peed off looking for nursing bras, just measured my :holly: and under is 32 inches (so back size 36) and overbust is now a whopping 45 inches!!!! Now by my calculations this makes me a 36H......does everyone agree with this??
But I dont wanna spend a fortune on nursing bras and cant find any for less than £30 for one (except M&S they seem to be my only hope!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

No idea on bra measuring hun! M&s are doing £5 off when you spend £30 with a fitting apptmnt? Could get properly measured and save a few quid. 

That's a relief about the bloating was concerning me a bit esp as was so big last week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake have something really naughty to eat to make you feel better, is there anything you really fancy? A takeaway maybe? Yay for flat belly before real bump xx

Bailey I was thinking about your boobs today haha I went on a shopping trip to m&s to get some non underwired bras as I'm just lounging around in my room for most of the day and sometimes my wired ones become uncomfy. I'm a 36E and I found it difficult but did end up with what seemed a really comfy sports bra for £20 x

Dani no I'm not confined to my room, just got to have treatment for about half hour each day then can come and go x

Bailey no it doesn't hurt at all, in fact you can't feel it at all, but after time you can feel the after effects, just like if I was on a sunbed. I have noticed a slight darkening of colour now on my neck and chest and that's after 3 treatments


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I forgot to mention I've had a little walk down Oxford st today and had to make a couple of little purchases ooops how did that happen ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha i love it Mrsd! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha don't blame you mrs d!

I think M&S will be the best bet for me to get some bras. Think I'll order them online coz I'll just get annoyed if I go to the shop and they don't have my size lol!!

Does it make you feel tired or anything then mrs d? Must be strange!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d what did you buy? I'm useless at shopping hate it. Lol I only wish there was something I fancied, we ordered pizza last night I managed 2 slices! Convinced I've lost weight this week! Was sick again after a cuppa earlier, bleurgh :sick:

Sounds like a good plan bailey bra shopping can be so frustrating x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear cupcake, sorry for feeling bad but yay for ms though, its all a really good sign, coz it doesnt sound like a bug (usually sickness comes with other unpleasantness when its a bug!!!)

I hope dani is ok.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's what I tell myself bailey that its apparently a good sign! I hope it's not for nothing! I'm honestly not moaning about it :). Yeah if I am ill it's normally the other end I'm only sick in pregnancy or after eating a whole dark chocolate Easter egg in one sitting lol.

I do to I'm sure she will be fine and its just more random bleeding x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol im glad your being sick too hun :happydance:

Wahts up with Dani girls? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath she's bleeding and cramping and gone to the hosp :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no :-( I hope shes ok!! Im not on the fb group anymore so keep me updated girls please xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

you girls are full on chatty again. i have like 10 pages to catch up on!


----------



## baileybubs

Is it wrong that I've been in my pjs all day??

Sometimes one of the things I hate about living across the road from my MIL and FIL, they are busy types of people and dont think they've ever had a pj day in their lives lol!! So whenever I do I always pray they dont 'pop' over (like my MIL does tend to) coz I know I'll get some comment about being in pjs lol!! I just say I dont feel well ha!


----------



## baileybubs

I didnt realise you werent on the fb group Cath

Hey ttc, hows the blood results looking?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh cath I didn't realise you'd left xxx

Hey ttc how are you? What are you're early preg symptoms?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I've been in my pjs for 3 days I've not even showered today what a minger! My hair is 2 days overdue a wash to, disgusting!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill br back on it if i ever get duffered lol but right now its just a little bit hard, especially since 2 EDD has past and im still not duffered :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

You stay in your PJS Girls!! I bloody would xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope we didnt make it too hard for you on the fb group Cath. Fingers crossed you can join again in a few days then if its a BFP thats waiting to show!!

yeah but you are feeling ill cupcake, its allowed when you are ill, I'm just achey and lazy lol!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I can understand that hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I didn't realise you weren't on the FB group either x

Cupcake I love shopping, I bought a jumper, a fleece, a couple of tops, a bra and a snood, ooh and a bikini although I've been told I shouldn't go out in the sun after my treatment for 3-4 YEARS! Yeah like that's going to happen.

Cupcake a whole Easter egg in one go haha, defo sounds like ms if no runny bums haha x

Bailey I'm not a pj person for that reason, whenever I venture downstairs in them someone decides to visit aaagh but I'm sure that will change once I'm preggo x

Hi ttc :hi: x


----------



## cathgibbs

no girls its fine you know what its like when your ttc and you dont seem to be going anywhere fast etc, 

Bailer your on ML!! Its allowed!! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> You gals were so chatty again I had loads to catch up on! Loved it!
> 
> Cupcake, eat what you like and when you can, if your ms is that bad you and baby need whatever you can get to stay down! ANNNNND, I am so so confident for you this time around. It sounds like those symptoms aren't going anywhere!
> 
> Cath, HOW ANNOYING bfn and no AF!!!! UGH! That is the worst! I think that you are probably right that stress might have delayed O this month. Did you and DF dtd at all "just for fun" after you thought you were fertile? Cause who knows, if you did you might've caught the eggy by accident a week or two later than you thought you would! Fx'd hun.
> 
> MrsD, glad for the quick update from you hun! I was wondering if we would be able to keep in contact with you during your treatments. I am also happy the first one went well and you are (relatively) comfortable in your room. Just think, you are gonna be SO CLOSE to the end of your countdown once these 5 weeks are up! EEK!
> 
> Amy, so glad to hear you and Emily are doing so well! How amazing that she is now exclusively bf'ing! After all the trauma she and you went through at the start that is a REAL achievement, congrats hun! And I hope your therapy sessions help you work through all the emotions regarding the birth, I am sure that kind of stress and trauma leaves some serious emotional scars and I am proud of you for being proactive to address them! :hugs:
> 
> Bailey, I feel ya on the hip pain hun! Sleeping is non-existent right now for me, I am tossing and turning every 30 minutes or so because I am uncomfortable :( Plus, with my pelvic pain the turning over is actually the movement that hurts me the worst so I find it really wakes me up and I have to fall asleep all over again which means a very knackered Tawn lately! But I hope you get your airbed sorted soon so you and Millie can get comfy again! And I can't believe how close to full term you are getting hun! Have you written out a birth plan yet?
> 
> Cheryl, is ML so close you can taste it now!? Lol! How is your nursery and the like coming along? Do you have pictures for us yet?! I will be finishing mine (well for the most part) this weekend I believe, and am so excited!
> 
> TTCbabyisom, how are you feeling hun? Keep us updated with those numbers, although I am sure they are rising beautifully! Any pg symptoms yet?
> 
> Dani, smack him one hun!!!!!!!!! JEEZE! I read your post to my DH and he was horrified! That is not how a real man, a real partner should act towards his pregnant wife who works and takes care of their children WHILE growing a human being! I hope it is just a phase hun, and that he realizes not only are you working two jobs and contributing financially but also maintaining the family life as well, which should never be undervalued. I heard a quote that being pregnant is the same amount of work for the human body while sitting still as a non-pregnant person expends while climbing a mountain. I hope he sees the light soon, babe!
> 
> Did I miss anyone that has been on here recently? I hope not! :hugs: if I did, it was a long catch up so remembering it all was a bit difficult lol.

You and your amazing memory! I'm feeling just fine. No symptoms yet at all...just the sore boobs and exhaustion that i've had for weeks. Numbers ARE rising normally so i'm really happy about that! I can't wait to see my bean on March 5!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can totally understand that cath, I've got my second edd tomorrow, which would also have been my grandads birthday if he was still with us so the date was perfect but, right now I'll take any date. Hopefully you'll be 'duffered' very soon cath and be back to join us xx


----------



## cupcake1981

3-4 years mrs d!!!! Why the hell not??

Lol the Easter egg was years ago but I don't like dark choc anymore :sick:


----------



## cupcake1981

It's my first EDD next week, not too sure how I'm gonna feel about it x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cath, I am taking full advantage of it at the mo, like you said, I'm on ML, I'm allowed lol (just dont think my MIL gets that!!)

Mrs d 3-4 YEARS!!!??? How on earth can you avoid going out in the sun???

And cupcake dont worry about not washing your hair, sometimes people wash their hair too often so you are just giving it a break lol!! I only wash mine twice a week with shampoo now I'm pregnant, it gets far too dry if I do it more often. Instead I just use conditioner on the days I dont wash it (does that make me sound scummy lol??)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I normally only wash it like 2 times a week to and use dry shampoo inbetween.

It's not the washing I hate it's the blow drying x


----------



## baileybubs

I was more ok with my EDD than I was with the anniversary of the day we got our first BFP, it sort of snuck up on me (I dont think snuck is a word by the way!!).

My mum asked me what date I lost my first angel actually the other day, she realised that its been nearly a year....it was March 21st we had the scan and 23rd I took the misoprostol. Strangely Millie is due just 2 weeks after this.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Wow loads to catch up on yay!! Morning ladies, hope you are all well today?
> 
> Cath - BFN again today? Keep in mind that I got my post-mc BFP on my longest cycle so if you did O late maybe it was the trick! I hope you can get the HSG, your local pregnancy unit sounds really good and helpful.
> 
> Cupcake - it sounds very much like ms rather than a bug, and I agree with Tawn, I really am feeling so positive for you this time, your symptoms are going strong, same as how Cheryl's were 3rd time lucky!! And Tawn is also right, when you have bad ms just eat what you think you can, even if that's coke, don't forget that some caffeine is ok and apparently the equivalent of about 8 cans of coke a day is fine (although I don't think that amount of sugar and fizzy pop is recommended lol!).
> 
> Mrs d - glad the first day went well Hun, how are you finding it all? Hope you have another good day today?
> 
> Amy - so glad to hear how well Emily is doing with breastfeeding!! I'll be coming to you for all the tips soon!
> 
> Tawn - how's your step son feeling today? And I'm sure Madison will love her little room, like you said she won't be in there for the first few months anyway, that's why I'm not rushing to buy the cotbed bedding at the moment, we need Moses basket bedding first lol!!
> How's Madison's movements now (by the way will you be calling her Maddy?). I still think Millie feels like she's moving less but I am sure she's for her back to my belly too so it's probably that and much less room for her! She feels so big now!! Just over 3 weeks til she is full term technically!!!
> 
> Ttc - how were the bloods yesterday?
> 
> How is everyone else? Dani did you chat to dh?
> Fletch I hope you are ok I know you've been quiet on here recently. Miss you!!
> 
> AFM - got my air bed puncture repair kit in the post today so fingers crossed it works!!

bloods were perfect! Went from 275 last Wednesday to 1444 Monday this week and my progesterone is still nice and high at 51.

I hope you get your airbed all fixed!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> It's not the washing I hate it's the blow drying x

Me too!!! And the straightening lol!! I use dry shampoo too.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake edd's are shit :hugs: try and focus on your little rainbow x

I know, even after surgery it was only 1 year out of the sun on my scar, 3-4 seems a hell of a long time. I'll have to ask them why so long???


----------



## baileybubs

Great progression on those bloods ttc!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Great numbers dani!


----------



## MrsDuck

Is the dry shampoo any good? I wash mine every other day but lying around all day, I'm finding it really greasy atm.


----------



## MrsDuck

Great numbers ttc x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's good mrs d a lifesaver!


----------



## MrsDuck

They are expecting me to use a very high sun screen/sunblock from eyebrows down to armpits. I'm going to look a bit daft


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I really like it, you just have to make sure you brush it out properly though otherwise your hair looks grey (especially if your hair is dark like mine!!). I use that one beginning with a B, tropical one in a yellow and green can, smells sooooo nice too!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh il try some, any brand in particular? There's a boots across the road from me I'll see what's in there


----------



## baileybubs

You'll be like me on holiday then mrs d, I am the palest person ever and use factor 50 anyways!! I cant use sunbeds coz my skins so pale (think its my Irish background). It is a pain in the bum though!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Batiste bailey? Yeah it's great for blondes but you have to be careful if you are dark! Lol I can't wait to colour my hair in a couple of weeks I'm a skank with roots at the moment!


----------



## baileybubs

Yes Batiste!! Thanks cupcake (my memory is so poop right now!!)

Yeah I hated my hair during first tri cupcake, I dyed it at 13 weeks coz I was sick of wearing a headband all day everyday to cover my roots!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't imagine not having a tan for that long, I'll just have to fake it instead I suppose.

I'll look out for batiste, thanks.

Can you have your hair coloured while preggo?


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't wait bailey it's terrible I wish I'd thought if a headband!


----------



## MrsDuck

Preggo brain haha, I've got no hope, my memory is bad now


----------



## cupcake1981

I think it's ok mrs d I'm just paranoid x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the general consensus is its alright but better waiting til after first tri just to be safe, or use an organic based dye such as a henna dye.

I've never used fake tan, or had a spray tan. My df said he wouldnt like it if I did, he doesnt even like false nails!! But what he wouldnt know wouldnt hurt him lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol ladies I can go over a week without washing mine lol now iv got extensions I can go even longer lol I try to wash it on a Sunday tho cause it takes a good hour......dry shampoo is amazeballs!!!!

Ttc I said it on your thread but ill say it again fab news on your results xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Exactly bailey, that's my motto too ;)

Cath I'm so jealous, over a week!


----------



## baileybubs

The air bed saga continues ladies!! We actually have 2 air beds, the double one got a puncture months ago, but just thought I'd try and find the hole, see if its easier to patch than the single one, and it isnt on a seam!! Its a clear hole that can be patched easily with the patches I bought rather than the glue!!! Yay!!

Why I didnt think of this earlier I have no idea hahaha!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry I will stop boring you all with the air bed stories now lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the air bed saga, yay for managing to fix one, I hope that means you'll get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## baileybubs

I may have spoke too soon, the patch is getting an air bubble lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im literally :rofl: xxxx

Any news from Dani xx


----------



## baileybubs

They still havent scanned her yet and she's still waiting on a doctor. Think she's really worried Cath.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless her ill give ger a message on fb now thanks hun. Has she lost a lot of blood? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's very concerning, I hope babies are both ok x


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> I may have spoke too soon, the patch is getting an air bubble lol!!

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, scary, I hope they are all ok xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey you and that air bed lol.

I've been watching Gavin and Stacey on Netflix and have cried about 3 times, HORMONES!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Mrsd any plans to hit the shops yet??
> 
> Nope, im now thinking was that pink CM I had yesterday IB?! Iv had a titful lol i just want something to happen!! grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Whats everyone up to today? Its soooo cold here xxx

it's FREEZING here today!!! Brrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww bless you cupcake!! Its amazing how easy it is to cry in pregnancy! I'm watching Bones on On Demand and so far not cried but theres one episode coming up that I guarantee will!!

I'm sat on the air bed woop woop!! I've got it in my living room and its so comfy and the air bubble is staying within the patch haha!!! YES!! Simple things please simple minds eh??

Yeah it is very worrying about Dani, and it doesnt sound like the hospital are being very helpful. Bloody NHS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I didnt realise you werent on the fb group Cath
> 
> Hey ttc, hows the blood results looking?

I'm not on the fb group either...how do i get there? Blood results are great! Numbers are doubling just as they should. I get my final ones tomorrow from this week and then I'm done until my 7-week appt.



cupcake1981 said:


> Oh cath I didn't realise you'd left xxx
> 
> Hey ttc how are you? What are you're early preg symptoms?

I'm great! The only thing i'm feeling is what i've been feeling for weeks...very sore tatas and pure exhaustion! That's it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> You stay in your PJS Girls!! I bloody would xxx

I would too if i could!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Cath I didn't realise you weren't on the FB group either x
> 
> Cupcake I love shopping, I bought a jumper, a fleece, a couple of tops, a bra and a snood, ooh and a bikini although I've been told I shouldn't go out in the sun after my treatment for 3-4 YEARS! Yeah like that's going to happen.
> 
> Cupcake a whole Easter egg in one go haha, defo sounds like ms if no runny bums haha x
> 
> Bailey I'm not a pj person for that reason, whenever I venture downstairs in them someone decides to visit aaagh but I'm sure that will change once I'm preggo x
> 
> Hi ttc :hi: x

:hi: MrsD!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol anything sets me off at the mo bailey!

Yey for the air bed being fixed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thanks cath, I am taking full advantage of it at the mo, like you said, I'm on ML, I'm allowed lol (just dont think my MIL gets that!!)
> 
> Mrs d 3-4 YEARS!!!??? How on earth can you avoid going out in the sun???
> 
> And cupcake dont worry about not washing your hair, sometimes people wash their hair too often so you are just giving it a break lol!! I only wash mine twice a week with shampoo now I'm pregnant, it gets far too dry if I do it more often. Instead I just use conditioner on the days I dont wash it (does that make me sound scummy lol??)

not at all, i only wash my hair twice a week...but i have fine straight hair and it's not thick and i wear it back in a bun almost every day so i can do that. everyone at work can tell when i wash mine though because it's the only day at work i wear it down. Ha! :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I was more ok with my EDD than I was with the anniversary of the day we got our first BFP, it sort of snuck up on me (I dont think snuck is a word by the way!!).
> 
> My mum asked me what date I lost my first angel actually the other day, she realised that its been nearly a year....it was March 21st we had the scan and 23rd I took the misoprostol. Strangely Millie is due just 2 weeks after this.

snuck is a word!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol anything sets me off at the mo bailey!
> 
> Yey for the air bed being fixed!

For now lol!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Lol ladies I can go over a week without washing mine lol now iv got extensions I can go even longer lol I try to wash it on a Sunday tho cause it takes a good hour......dry shampoo is amazeballs!!!!
> 
> Ttc I said it on your thread but ill say it again fab news on your results xxxxx

Thanks Cath! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I may have spoke too soon, the patch is getting an air bubble lol!!

Oh no! Geesh.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> They still havent scanned her yet and she's still waiting on a doctor. Think she's really worried Cath.

Oh no, scary. I hope she's ok and so are those babies! Ugh...


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies, how are we all today? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey MrsD im good hows treatment? xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks for thinking about me girls, trying not to think about it and rest up.

Cupcake I didnt dye my hair the first few months this time, usually I would. I did my spray tan course and they say no way in first 12 weeks so that is enough for me to avoid it the whole time. Body absorbs the chemicals and they can harm the baby in first tri. People do it and are fine though. I just didnt need something to blame if it all went wrong.

Cath everything is crossed for you! 

Mrs D so glad you not in confinement this time! Phew.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath any news on the witch front? What cd are you now? I'm good thanks, almost a week of treatment done and my mum arrives later on to keep me company this weekend :) 

Dani rest up hun :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Dani hope you are feeling a bit better. I really would get someone to go shout and someone for you! Terrible the way you were treated. Are the babies moving around much? 

Mrs d, how's the treatment coming along? Hopefully you aren't getting too bored yet!

Cupcake I'm guessing you've gone back to work today. Don't overdo it!!

Cath - anything? Got everything tightly crossed for you!!

Hope everyone else is ok!!

AFM - the air bed stayed inflated yay!!! So I managed a really good nights sleep!
I also finally got my new glasses so no more feeling half-blind or looking like Jack Duckworth with all the cello tape on my broken ones!!
And now I'm off to my first labour workshop/antenatal class - alone :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani make sure your resting hun and let DH and kiddies do everything for you, you have had a horrible few days :hugs: 

Awww MrsD thats nice!! When will she go back?

Im currently on CD34 20DPO and going out of my head!!! boobs have gone slightly bigger but that might mean AF is on her way xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

HAHAHAHA Bailey i LOVE the airbed stories!! Where is DF? At work? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey lots of yays for you today haha I hope your labour workshop goes well, butvwhat a bummer you have to go alone xx

Aw cath that's madness, maybe all the stresses with your grandad delayed ovulation?? I hope you find out more at your appointment tomorrow. Have you tested today? xx

My mum is here until Sunday evening. I'm not sure what she wants to do while she is here, but it'll be nice to have some company


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I think its delayed Ov hun, trying to work out when or even if i have ov is annoying me lol! yep BFN

Awww that'll be nice!! some femail company!! Go shopping hun :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I am back and work and feelin god awful!!!! Which I'd stayed in bed! Cold is still shocking and bad ms day to! Was supposed to be going to the dentist at 5 but I've cancelled as there's no way I can handle someone sticking their fingers in my mouth without gagging lol!

Hope you're all ok, will catch up properly later on x


----------



## AmyB1978

Dani, try to rest up and take care of yourself, I worry about you and those twins. :hugs:

Cupcake, I hope your day goes quickly and you are able to rest as much as possible even though you are at work.

MrsD, enjoy your time with your Mom, I am glad treatment is going well.

Cath, What BS! I hope you get some much needed answers tomorrow! That is the longest tww ever!

Bailey, YAY for the airbed staying inflated!!! Enjoy your class, sorry you have to go alone.


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy! How you feeling hun> Managed any sleep?? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, thanks for asking. Sleep is hit or miss, some nights aren't so bad and some nights I barely sleep. I am trying to sleep, at least some, during the day when she sleeps. I am actually feeling pretty crappy today.. in more pain again and just generally feeling unwell. DH seems to think I have been over-doing it and he might be right so the last day or so I have tried to make myself only take care of Emily and I and am hoping I will feel better.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that's rubbish, I hope your dr can help x
Just been shopping, bought a few T-shirt type tops and a beach dress for over my new bikini, if I'm ever allowed back in the sun.

Aw cupcake you should have stayed in bed hun, can you go home after your meetings today? :hugs: x

Amy I'm loving the Emily pics, such a great idea using the building block x

Bailey how was your class? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hello again!

Mrs d that will be nice for you your mum being with you for a few days! Have you got much planned, maybe you could go to a show together or something?? Or just go shopping and out for nice meals, I know I would!!

Cath - boo for yet another bfn!!! Come on Mother Nature, enough of torturing poor Cath!! Glad you like the air bed saga, fingers crossed that will be the last installation as it will stay inflated now til I give birth lol!!

Cupcake - could you not get away with going home early? You need to rest!! And you never did get a countdown ticker!! Try Lily pie website, they have some good tickers. 

Amy - how are you holding up? Hope you aren't too sleep deprived! And hope you are enjoying lots of cuddles with little Emily!!

AFM - well that was a waste of time. I knew everything the midwife talked to us about. Was nice to see the delivery suite though, but after last year and the bleeding I've had this pregnancy too I already knew where it all was anyway!! Oh well, was a nice drive out lol!!
Especially after getting virtually attacked by older people at Aldi!! They were vicious!! Barging passed me to get a trolley, felt like saying "don't worry love, I'm only 8 months pregnant but you just push me over!". It was chaos, I've never seen a supermarket so busy on a random weekday!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy :hugs: Yeah def dont overdo it hun, only focus on Amy right now DH understands, im glad your sleeping when she is uncluding in the day time hun :hugs:

MrsD have you got any holidays booked for this year hun? What have the Drs said about sunlight? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

How often do you go to these classes Bailey?

My gum just randomly started bleeding :-/ ?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree Amy, don't be doing anything except looking after baby. Chores and errands can wait and be done by other people. That little one needs a healthy mama!


----------



## MrsDuck

I apparently can't go out in the sun without sunblock on from my head down to my armpits for 3-4 YEARS! utter madness


----------



## baileybubs

There's just 2 workshops Cath, one today and one next week.
Pretty much just the midwives telling you signs of labour, managing early labour at home, tour of the delivery suite and what will happen during actual labour and pain management. That's it really. They don't encourage breathing techniques etc like they used to so it's all pretty much what you can read up online!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh cath I had bleeding gums just before my bfp and mine never bleed, sorry don't want to get your hopes up but I just got excited for you then :happydance: 

I agree with the others Amy, take it easy hun and try and catch up on your sleep x


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad your class went well bailey, I wonder why they don't encourage breathing techniques anymore??


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Mrsd!! Pure sunblock!??! I know how much you love the sun so thats madness for you!!! bless you :-( !! Come and move to Wales hun we hardly ever have sun so you will be fine here!!

Does everything look ok though hun? Was it many of you in the class?? Is DF upset he couldnt make it??

Well my gums do bleed now and then when i brush cause i brush too hard but yesterday evening and this am it was more or less like pure blood in my spit rather than just a bit here and there and after lunch i was sat at my desk and could taste blood so went to the loo and the blood was everywhere in my mouth from my gums! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I have a ticker! It has a butterfly!

Urgh I hate work so much so much pressure no one cares my head is full of cotton wool and i have no brain, still making demands on me and no chance of getting out early as nothing is running on time :(. 

Bailey did your class bring home the reality of giving birth?? Although I'm sure we all know everything from one born anyway!!

Mrs d that will kill you no sun for 4 years!! Why?!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I agree bleeding gums could definitely be a good sign! Really hope you get some answers tomorrow.

MrsD, did they tell you why you can't be in the sun for so long??

Bailey, glad your class went well.

Cupcake, as soon as you can, go home and rest up.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Amy :-D

Awww Cupcake, as soon as you get home have a nice warm bath, eat some food and go to bed hun, cwtch up in the warm and havr an early night xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - there were 11 women, 3 of us without partners, but no df didn't care that he couldn't come to be honest. Think he was relieved it wasn't his day off!! I asked him to see if he could swap days but I don't think he did. He hates hospitals so I've done well enough with him being at the birth lol!! Think he was scared of what they actually do at the class but it was more talking than anything else.

Cupcake - oh you poor thing, make sure as soon as you get home you put your pjs back on and snuggle up nice and warm. Get dh to look after you. It's still not sinking in about giving birth lol!! I think I feel quite prepared for it really, I have my Tens machine and am hoping for a water birth (going for the whole relaxation approach). I'm more scared of what could go wrong.

Amy - how's your bp now by the way Hun? 

Mrs d - they say that the breathing techniques actually don't encourage relaxation and because you shouldn't hold your breath when you push in active labour like they seem to do on one born lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cwtch I love it :) I think cupcake, Amy and dani need a pj day :hugs: 

Yeah they always say take a deep breath in and push on one born

I have no idea why it's so long out of the sun, I see a nurse on a Tuesday and the dr on a Wednesday so I'll ask next week.

I've started my symptoms today, my forehead feels red raw, I was told to wash with and apply aqueous cream twice a day from eyebrows down to armpits and as I have greasy skin I haven't therefore used it on my forehead. After treatment today my head was red and the radiographer said they would need to keep an eye on it, but I thought it was just from the mask being tight as my head is far enough away from my neck and that's fine, but it has got worse as the day has gone on


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no mrs d! I can see why you don't want to use aqueous cream. I hate it. My df uses it on his face and he always seems to be greasy (but continues to use it because his mum tells him it's the best thing to use!). Can you use aloe Vera on it?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh mrsd it sounds so painful hun :-( will it get worse as the treatment goes on?

It sounds like you need a cwtchy day aswell hun xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath what does cwtchy mean? Lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol its welsh for hug love but we say it like when your all wrapped up in bed ill say to df ahhhhhhh this is cwtchy or as in me and him lying on the sofa on a Saturday night eating crap and watching crap....thats called a cwtchy sat night lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhhh I thought it was something like that but wasn't sure lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

It also means under the stairs lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

My nan is welsh and has always used it to mean cuddle :) 

I've just washed my face and put calendula cream on it instead, but my whole neck is going red now and my nose is like my head but it feels a bit better after applying the calendula cream.

Yes it's going to get much worse, they said I'd start to get symptoms after the first week but I wonder if its coz I didn't put any cream on this morning?? My appointment was meant to be at 1pm but the phoned and asked if I was ready for my treatment at 9am, I had just got out of the shower so I hadn't applied my aqueous cream, only washed with it. I'm meant to apply it at least 2 hrs before treatment. I just slapped some on quickly but not as much as normal and obviously there wasn't time for it to sink in properly :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I first heard cwtch on Gavin and Stacey I love it x

Home now thank fudge!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are home cupcake, are you feeling any better? Have you got to go in tomorrow? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh mrsd they didnt give you enough warning for you to put your cream on !!!

Cupcake glad your home lovely xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Never mind I get the weekend off so hopefully that will give it a small chance to recover x


----------



## MrsDuck

What time is your appointment tomorrow cath? x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Check out my journal for the latest update!


----------



## cathgibbs

4.40 hun. Feeling fed up now xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gotta go in tomo sadly, too much work to do after 3 days out.

Cath I'm hoping your doc helps you tomorrow babe xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Jst think hun you got 2 days off then to relax and do nowt and then not long till you see your forever baby xxxxx

Me too hun :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

At the end of the day boo :( 

Congrats on your great numbers ttc x


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we are all looking forward to having the weekend off :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc....one word.....multiples lol xxxx

Oh yes!!! Cant wait to do nowt lol oh apart from climb one of the bloody highest mountains in wales lol in temperature of -18.....lovely xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is that this weekend, or are you training?


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun just training wont be doing it until june....need all the training we can get lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath that's my idea of hell!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine too cupcake, I'm impressed cath, how many hours will you be climbing for?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha im a tomboy really ladies ;-) ummmmmm not sure hun.....we will start climbing snowdon at 4.30am drive to Catre Idris and climb that then drive to Pen Y Fan and climb that then ill collapse. ...should finish about 7.30ish? We have only climbed pen y fan once and it took 3 hours and I was walking like John Wayne all week lol but its for a really good cause cause my grandfather loved his Macmillan nurse so I couldn't think of a better charity xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's really lovely of you. I hope all goes well tomorrow and don't forget to have a soak in a hot bath when you finish to try and soothe your muscles xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you have a just giving page?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd we are going shopping tomorrow and im going to stock up on radox and deep heat haha.......ill post the link now hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

https://www.justgiving.com/Catherine-Gibbs-Nicky-Howells/


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks hun.

Yes lots of deep heat and long baths!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did you just donate missy?? Thank you so much...im in a weepy mood today over my grandfather and just started crying over a marie curie advert and seeing that donation made me cry again  thank you lovely xxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I did babe, admire you so much for what your doing I couldn't not!

Lol I cried 3 times at Gavin and Stacey yesterday HORMONES! Between the crying and being horrid to my hubs I'm all over the place! Maybe your crying is hormones as well as natural grief and sadness xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and now I'm crying at OBEM!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun I really appreciate it xxxxxxxx

Lol which episode was it???? You and hubs ok?? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Last nights. With the twins. It's not unusual I cry every week, I love that moment when the dad sees his baby for the first time, I want to give my hubs that so much!!

Yeah we're ok, bickering a lot but that's cos I'm grumpy and sick and tired and he's doing his best to put up with me but I'm not easy to live with at the moment! Think I'm worried and that's stressing me a bit and making me snappy x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh I haven't watched it for a few weeks its all sky plused tho but im the same...as soon as the daddys cry......im a mess lol 

Its obviously going to worry you hun and hubs is most prob scared to death but wont show it cause hes worried about you....after your scan you will both be getting on great its just a lot of stress going on right now isnt it :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It is a lot of stress and I know he's worried but trying to hide it for me and keeps telling me its all gonna be fine cos I'm so ill! I keep thinking my bodies playing cruel tricks on me! I think I worry to cos I'm over 30 and that if the baby has a heartbeat at the scan, will it be ok, will it have a high risk of downs cos I'm older, or something else wrong? I'm a natural born worrier!


----------



## cupcake1981

The longer this pregnancy goes on the more attached I get to this baby that's making me so ill and tired, I'm so scared of getting my heart broken again as this time if its bad it means there might be something wrong with me/hubs/us....all adds to the stress x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: got back from the lodge today a day early my god the bed was awful hardly slept all wk.. I've tried to catch up here it goes...x

Amy aw ur little Emily is gorgeous u will be in a routine before u kno it...x

Tawn my furniture and wallpaper doesn't come till the end feb, I feel so unorganised tbh... I can't wait to see pics of urs when you've done... Yeah I can't wait to finish up now...x

Cath I'm so sorry ur body is confusing u Hun, it's so strange how our cycles mess us up... Go u for ur climbing, I'm so unfit I'm out of breath just walking up the stairs...x

Mrs d glad ur treatment is going well and yeh for shopping in Oxford st Hun, hope the redness dyes down, u will need to stock up on st moriz so ur tanned lol...x

Cupcake sorry ur sick but I was sick from 5 wks till 13 Hun so it's a good sign... I only got pinching sharp pains really early on at 10 wks all I had was sickness and I never had a proper bump till after my 20 wk scan....x

Dani sorry about ur scare Hun I hope ur dh knos u need to rest up now..so he shud be doing everything...x

Bailey u hav had me proper lol Hun with ur air beds lol wot are u doing to them to get holes in them?? Lol... My antinatal visits start on the 5th march I think it's 3 or 4 I go to then there's the breastfeeding class at the end of the month...x

Well I'm starting to feel unorganised I need to pack my hospital bag and I'm waiting on my furniture wallpaper and pram coming.... Nowadays Leo is giving me big super kicks so weird to watch... Just can't wait to get washing all his little clothes...x

Has anyone heard how fletch is doin?xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl you should try and get some money back if you've come home early cos the bed was rubbish, so much for a romantic baby moon!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl!! Sorry you didn't sleep very well whilst you were away Hun! I started to feel really unorganised too just before I started mat leave. You'll have it a done really quickly don't worry. All of my stuff came together really well, just need some nighties and bras for my hospital bag and I'm pretty much ready!!
Does Leo make your belly look like it should be in a scene from Alien lol?!

Cath - wow I can't believe you are climbing that much this weekend just for training!??! It's amazing!! And it's brilliant for such a good cause, I'll definately donate in a couple of weeks once we pay our rent x

Mrs d - it sounds so painful!! I hope it get easier Hun x

Cupcake - it's bound to be stressful for you Hun and will put a strain on you and hubs, but I am sure he will understand, it's not just the stress and worry but the hormones too. Do you remember how I had a mini meltdown at about 9-10 weeks, I remember crying so much and hysterically that something would go wrong that I was worried for my own mental state!! As soon as you have that scan and see that little heartbeat, all that stress and worry will seem like it disappears (for a while!!). 

Had another nap today, I need to start making sure I do that earlier though coz I only got up again at 8pm!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I do remember your meltdown hun, I'm not that bad but give it time! I think my back and hips hurt today, hope these are growing pains!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc....one word.....multiples lol xxxx
> 
> Oh yes!!! Cant wait to do nowt lol oh apart from climb one of the bloody highest mountains in wales lol in temperature of -18.....lovely xxx

If multiples, no more than 2 and a boy and girl. He, he...i only have 2 boobs!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh hip pain is an excellent sign of your pelvis softening to widen in preparation for birth!! Not yay that you are in pain though Hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I don't mind anything as long as its good stuff!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno sleeping in my own bed is uncomfy enough never mind a smaller bed with the oldest mattress ever lol.x

Cupcake defo a good sign.x

Bailey yip it's like a scene from alien.x

Ttc great numbers Hun this is ur rainbow. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm a little nervous though all of a sudden because just came across my HCG levels from 2 years ago with my first pregnancy and my numbers were great. First one was 1851 and then 48 hours later was 4441. Crazy high. I'm trying not to look too much into it but it's hard not to compare. i hope my numbers this time are ok. They are in the completely normal range.


----------



## cupcake1981

Try not to read to much into them ttc, the important thing is they are rising at the appropriate rate. Just enjoy knowing you have a life growing inside you and take each day as it comes. You are getting a lot if care from your doctors this time, everything will be perfect I'm sure x


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies

Cupcake 1 less sleep till you have your perfect scan!!!! How you feeling today hun??

Awwww Cheryl sorry the bed was uncomfortable hun :-( did you ha b e a lovely time apart from that? 

Ttc try nit to worry hun like cupcake said your having a lot of help this time hun xxx

Bailey hows the airbed saga lol

Hows everyone else??

Bfn again!!!! Boobs are hurting today tho only slightly and I havent stopped yawning so havent given up just yet xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning Hun.... Yeah it was good apart from the bed, just had the best sleep ever in my bed :) 
Sorry for the bfn :hugs: is it today u hav got the drs?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha I bet you loved it when you got in your own bed, nothing like your own bed after you have been away is it hun??

Yep today at 4.40pm xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw amazing with all my pillows round me lol... Aw let us kno how u get on then missy. U working today?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha as snug as a bug in a rug lol1! Yeh in work :-( Finish at 3 though, will def let you all know hun! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres Pen-y-Fan the mountain we are climbing tomorrow and its the 'lowest' of all 3 mountains we will be climbing in June but its the steepest xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## CherylC3

Wow looks amazing hope u get nice weather for it. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Well its cloudy and -18 so its very cold!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol well hope it stays dry then. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry for bfn Cath, this us a nightmare :(

Bit better today maybe, don't feel sick at the moment so that's nice lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you ate anything yet hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah a yoghurt and nibbling dry cereal. I'm due a day off surely!


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake I was like tht and I remember the one day I felt good I worried about not being sick all day.. So u can't win lol...x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah as much as the sickness is horrid it's nice cos its kinda reassuring, I'm 11 weeks tomorrow so know that if it does go and not return that's about normal for this stage.....I hope!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun yeah dont be worried now if symptoms go, its all normal ok lovely??

AF Is on her way thank F!! Would have preferred a BFP but atleast im getting somewhere!!

Weird fact, last year we concived in March for the first time, that month i climbed Pen Y Fan on the 2nd day of my AF.......tomorrow is my 2nd day of AF and next week is March?? xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

should i be concerned??? :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

Im not sure hun i dont temp or anything?? xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok Cath ill try not to worry! And that is a weird and hopefully promising coincidence!

Ttc I have no idea if that's normal hun? Have you asked dr google. Might be best to stop temping etc now as all these things cause worry, I stopped POAS this time at about 5 weeks and banned myself from doing anymore, best just to take things as they come rather than over analysing everything, you'll drive yourself mad!


----------



## Dani Rose

No temping after BFP, so no dont be worried it fluctuates and why you should't :) 

Cath glad for closure but boooo for AF :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thanks girls. Yeah, i was just going to temp until next Wednesday as that's my last pee test. I know i sound crazy and i wasn't worried about anything until that slight dip this morning. It could be nothing though. Yes i googled it and found that it could be a sign of progesterone dropping but my numbers were so good, i don't think it's that. Also everywhere on google said to stop temping, they fluctuate and it's not concerning. I did, however, read a story where a girl temped for a little while after and hers started to drop and then took a dive and a couple days later she miscarried. :-/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Cupcake 1 less sleep till you have your perfect scan!!!! How you feeling today hun??
> 
> Awwww Cheryl sorry the bed was uncomfortable hun :-( did you ha b e a lovely time apart from that?
> 
> Ttc try nit to worry hun like cupcake said your having a lot of help this time hun xxx
> 
> Bailey hows the airbed saga lol
> 
> Hows everyone else??
> 
> Bfn again!!!! Boobs are hurting today tho only slightly and I havent stopped yawning so havent given up just yet xxx

Ugh, sorry for yet ANOTHER bfn Cath. Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> View attachment 571327
> 
> 
> View attachment 571329
> 
> 
> View attachment 571331
> 
> 
> View attachment 571333
> 
> 
> View attachment 571335

wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awww hun yeah dont be worried now if symptoms go, its all normal ok lovely??
> 
> AF Is on her way thank F!! Would have preferred a BFP but atleast im getting somewhere!!
> 
> Weird fact, last year we concived in March for the first time, that month i climbed Pen Y Fan on the 2nd day of my AF.......tomorrow is my 2nd day of AF and next week is March?? xxx

what a crazy coincidence!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, glad you are getting on with this cycle, sorry it isn't with a BFP. Good luck at the doctor's this adternoon, I came on here hoping for a DR update not remembering it wasn't until later on! Good luck with your climb, and I love the coincidence in the timing w. Af!

TTC, try not to worry about it. I'd suggest to stop temping and stop Dr Googling, it can only make you worry more. :hugs:

Cheryl, welcome back... sorry the bed was so uncomfortable! 

MrsD, I hope the redness/discomfort has settled for you.

Dani, I hope you are doing better and taking it as easy as possible.

Cupcake, YAY for a day of no sickness!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun how are you both xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, we are okay... thanks for asking. About to try to go lay her down and take a nap... am slowly learning that if I want to function I need to rest/nap more when she does and let my Mom take care of household things (for the few days she is still here, she leaves Wednesday morning... my Dad is flying in tonight to visit with/meet little Emily and they are flying back together) and when my Mom is gone to either let DH do them when he gets home from work or realize that hardly anything is so important that it needs to be done now. 

DH and I are taking the advice of several people and taking advantage of having my parents here to go out on a date (probably for lunch) at some point this weekend. We can't go far and have to be on alert to come back (as I am nursing exclusively right now and don't want to reintroduce the bottle for awhile longer) on a moment's notice but everyone suggested we take some time as a couple while we can since Emily is on "house arrest", through probably at least the end of March, we won't be able to go anywhere as a couple (even taking the baby with us) after my parents leave.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath thts nuts hopefully a march BFP is coming...x

Ttc stop tempting missy, it will just drive u nuts...x

Cupcake I think it's flying by for u 11 wks tomoro.x

Amy yip u will need to take naps with Emily Hun..x

Well today we had torun and pay our nursary furniture thot mamas and papas wud send a reminder but they don't so now instead of it coming next wk I have to wait 3 wks :(

Oh and we decided to tell our parents tht baby is a boy... They were chuffed to bits it's there first grandson... Cos my brother has a girl and his fiancée is due 5 days after me with another girl but they live in Brazil... So they can't wait to hav a grandson here to see all the time.... they cant believe we hav known from 20 wks and not slipped up lolxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Everyone's mega quiet today, you can tell its weekend and you are all off work hehe!!

Hope everyone is ok today! I had a bad day yesterday, started getting really dizzy and pretty much lay down all day. 
So made up for it today by tidying the whole house - once I start I can't stop!! Nesting!!

Now I'm just making some spaghetti bolognese.

Cath I hope the walking is going well and you aren't tiring yourself too much!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey no swelling? Watch for pre e symptoms. Just a heads up!

Want to nest for me? By the time il want to I won't be able I bet lol.

I've been working. Shock horror!


----------



## baileybubs

No swelling so far. I had really bad pins and needles throughout the night so I think it might be something to do with low blood pressure (mines been low all the way through anyway). Df reckons its just my new glasses though coz they are a stronger prescription. Feeling ok today though, just tired.

How are you doing? Do you ever have a day off?! Hope you are planning to rest tonight and tomorrow Hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies 

Was thinking it was quiet here earlier! Sorry you have been feeling off bailey, does sound like the dizziness could be the glasses tho.

How's the bleeding Dani?

I ended up telling my bf about being pregnant today, not seen her properly in ages due to various things. Wasn't gonna but couldn't hide how sick I felt. Hate telling people I'd done so well with only my rents and boss knowing so far!


----------



## Dani Rose

Resting now but working tomo. Day off is rare but only about 6 wks to go :)

Cupcake dont feel bad, almost time to tell the world :) eeeeek x


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh bleeding gone kinda mushy like discharge. Browny/pinky. Smells like blood though. Tmi! 

Pain much less! X


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey you could have 7-8 wks left. I could technically have these just after you lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani glad things are better hun! How it's stays away! Dani could it really be that soon for you?!! Are you organised with stuff for the babies yet? 

I didn't want to tell ANYONE until after the scan! I'm having paranoia today that I'm only feeling this ill this time cos of the extra FA? Am I mad?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake I definitely don't think the FA would cause you to feel sick Hun, it's ms and 3rd time lucky Hun! Did it feel good to tell your bf? 

Speaking of ms, I thought I'd avoided it this pregnancy, but I seem to be feeling sick whenever I eat now!! My spag bol was lovely but now I feel bleurgh!!

Dani I was thinking that the other day! We could potentially be giving birth around the same time! Scary it's so soon!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just been sick now randomly, really hope this goes after the scan! It's defo worse after I've eaten and in the evenings. Maybe you're ill after eating bailey cos your stomach has less room and that's making you feel sick? 

I've just put a fish pie in the oven for my tea as hubs is out. I can't get enough fish at the mo but am totally off meat :sick:

Are you all ready for Millie now?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I ate too much and my stomach has no room. No doubt I'll get heartburn soon too lol!!

I went off chicken for a while lol!! And in the past month or so I have been craving red meat! But I've not gone for fish much which is unusual for me coz I love fish lol! 

I think we are ready for Millie, we have everything we really need, I'd love to buy loads more things but there's nothing we are short of lol! And I'm getting fed up already, I'm always uncomfortable, I've currently got a hot water bottle on my back coz it's so sore too. But she's worth all of it! I just can't wait to have her now!


----------



## cupcake1981

It will fly enjoy bring able to put your feet up while you still can! At least if you are tired you don't have to worry about working and feeling crap at work!

In answer to your earlier question it didnt really feel good telling her, I think I feel disappointed in myself for blurting it out, I wanted to to tell people after the scan when they can be happy for us, rather than now when I'm telling them something that might then be bad news in 2 weeks! Does that make sense?


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey I get that too already it's defo lack of space and a mix of that and heartburn.

Cupcake not the FA, no way. It's all gravy :)

I am in no way ready. Not bought a single thing. I did make a registry though. And after 24 weeks il prob order the pram. Not getting a big cot at first but 2 bedside ones. Il let them share until less room then one at each side of bed. I still can't believe il have 2 lol!

My thinking is that they will be in the hosp a while prob so we can rush out and buy stuff when we aren't in there. If they come early they are bound to have some hossie time.

I'm breast feeding too so I can make do anyway. As long as they fed and warm lol. 

X


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake that makes sense hun, I felt the same. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani my friend that has twins out them in the same cot, Moses and bouncy chair as they loved being together and would miss each other when they were apart.


----------



## Dani Rose

Yeh I ideally want them together but my friend had twins and gave me the cons too. If one is sick both get covered, woken and bed changed etc. one pee's through (fin did this a lot) both soaked etc. I'm going to try but will see ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I guess that's one way to look at it!


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm just going to see what they are like once here. If I have one contented and one not prob best not to. Leila and Fin were very diff babies, leila slept through from 6 weeks. Fin took years so I don't want one disturbing the other etc. fin had bad reflux too always spewing. Hopefully they both happy and sleep lots then it won't matter


----------



## baileybubs

That's probably best bet dani, see what they are both like. My BIL and SIL have twins (2 lots!!) and I think they had theirs sharing once they were home. 

Cupcake - that deffo makes sense. I found that everyone we told before 12 weeks wasn't actually "happy" for us when we told them, more cautious and sort of responded with "oh". 
Made me wish I'd waited til after the scan too. 
I don't know how I'd cope at work now cupcake, I can't even imagine doing all the bathing and cleaning etc until 10pm at night now! It takes me 10 mins just to get up off the sofa now lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Has anyone ever seen My Sisters Keeper?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it's a sob fest!

I'm massively upset right now, My sister has just text me to tell me her other best friend has had a miscarriage today at 12 weeks, Im so scared that were gonna lose ours again now to all I hear is about miscarriages never any good news :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Hun I'm so sorry, that's the last news you wanted to hear. Try not to let it worry you though, I know that's a really hard thing to do, but just remember how good your symptoms are, the ms is a great sign. Try to keep hope hun xxxxxxx

And yeah this film really is a sob fest.


----------



## cupcake1981

I just threw up all my dinner, dunno whether I'd have done that anyway it whether the fact I was so upset made it happen :(. Honestly, my online friends excluded, I've not heard any good pregnancy stories round here lately, my sis, her 2 bfs and I have all had mcs last few months, I'm struggling so much tonight now :( x

I sobbed my heart out to that film in the cinema , embarrassing!


----------



## baileybubs

It's so hard to hear about other people having mc's too. I think it always will be for anyone who has suffered a loss. Try not to let yourself get too upset hun, that little baby of yours is doing really well and you need to focus on that. 
How's your sister dealing with it?


----------



## cupcake1981

With her mc you mean? She is ok...Hers was very early, and she bled so no surgery or anything, which helps. Think they are not trying properly just seeing what happens. She doesn't know I'm preg now, I think if she did she wouldn't have told me about her friend 2nite x


----------



## Dani Rose

Rem the teacher at sch


----------



## Dani Rose

School that told me the twin story a week before my scan. Her brothers twins one having a heart problem. Convinced me my scan would be bad, all good :) 

I know it's hard but none of these stories reflect on your situation. Until you know otherwise be positive. This is the furthest you've got ? Already a good thing! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

No maybe not. It's so hard to stay positive when there's so many bad things happen to good people. But I think this is your time, your rainbow. Is your dh at home tonight? Have you talked to him about your sisters friend?


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with dani, I said "no maybe not" in that last post meaning that maybe your sister wouldn't have told you if she knew you are pregnant (I just read it back and it didn't make sense lol!).

I swear I have just heard someone upstairs in my house but I'm alone! Maybe it's just birds on the roof coz I am in the kitchen which is an extension.


----------



## Dani Rose

I still have wobbles it's allowed :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks ladies you must be sick of sorting me out all the time.

My hubs isn't here he's out, I text him and he just said roughly what you guys said. He's very positive cos I'm still sick but I still think I'm bring tricked by my body!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be silly, we are all here to support each other Hun. My df is always like that too, always looking for the positive but that's a good thing, he needs to reassure you and he's right, you threw up your tea remember?! And Dani's right we all still have wobbles, and will do forever now, the worries of being a mum! 

I know it's so hard to trust your body after one mmc, let alone two Hun, but it's telling you that things are still going really well. I'm sounding like a cheesy positive life tutor or something here but have faith Hun. It will all be ok xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

No way sick of you. It's a natural way to feel. I feel it more than i let on and in the last week have had a friend calming me daily. As soon as I hit 20 wks the fear was unreal then the bleed. I just feel so close yet so far and now would be a really shit time for something to go wrong. I'm so anxious it's unreal. Once I hit 24 weeks I will honestly breathe so much easier! If I was allowed I'd drink to celebrate lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Love you guys xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks! Love you too cupcake! And all you ladies! 

Hmm my df still isn't home, hasn't answered my texts and I don't want to go upstairs coz I swear I heard someone up there! Which is silly coz of course there isn't! I'm a paranoid loon!!


----------



## Dani Rose

I get like that home alone. Hate it! G is away tues weds so my sister is coming to stay


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's coz this is the time he's normally home, well between 10 and 11 so I'm starting to feel like he should be here by now! Plus my dog keeps looking up as it he hears something, but he probably just expects df home anytime now too lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies, please forgive me that I haven't been able to be around lately. I hope there have been lots of BFP's in here! 

I've been so busy. I finally moved in my house! And then I had oral surgery removing 27 teeth on Tuesday. Its not been to much pain, but more of looking in the mirror and crying. I can't stand how I look. But, 8-12 weeks before I get my dentures. It makes me feel so ugly and old.


----------



## cupcake1981

Leinz I have been wondering how you are as you have been so quiet in here and on the group?

How is your beautiful baby girl?

So sorry you are feeling so bad about your teeth, I can't imagine what it must be like. In a few weeks tho you will have your new teeth and a perfect smile! And while you're waiting you can concentrate on making your new house wonderful for your family x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

In the ER right now for cramps and some spotting. Waiting on blood results and u/s. Very nervous. Hope everything is ok! :-(


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh no ttc :( fingers crossed


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies...xxx

Ttc aw hope everything is ok missy...:hugs: xx

Cupcake it's normal to worry Hun I worried right up till my 20 wk scan Hun but after ur 12 wk scan there will be a weight off ur shoulders and then hopefully u can enjoy it more then... Remember sickness is a great sign I was sick as a dog remember lived off of crackers for 8wks...xx

Dani aw u must be so excited about the twins do u kno the sex? Can't believe u will prob be having them the same time as us having our babies...xx

Bailey hope there wasn't a scary man in ur house lol... And df got home ok... How u doin?x

Cath hope ur walking has went well Hun...x

Leinzlove your pic is gorgeous of ur girls Hun... So sorry about ur teeth but once u get ur dentures you will be just gorgeous again...x

We thot we were getting our furniture this wk but mamas and papas don't remind u to pay the balance so we are now not getting it till around the 17th :( but yesterday I went out with my mum and dad and got all Leo's clothes so thts us sorted.. We told our parents on Friday we were having a boy so I got gorgeous wee boy stuff....xx


----------



## Dani Rose

No we are keeping it a surprise. I have weak moments but I'm sticking to it lol

I know they say average Is 32-36 wks so we will just need to see. Scary I could only have 10 weeks left!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw ttc I really hope it's nothing honey, I had bleeding at 7 weeks with cramps and my little bean was fine on the scan, it was caused by hubs and I having some hanky panky.

Cheryl - thankyou I remember how sick you were on your 3rd told lucky, hopefully it means the same good things for me to x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Ttc I hope everything is ok, I had bleeding during this pregnancy too, try not to panic and keep us posted.

Leinz - yay for moving, but sorry you feel so bad about your teeth. Must be really hard, I was once missing my front teeth (as an adult) and I didn't like it but it will soon be over. How are your girls?

Cheryl - oh boo for not getting your furniture yet! But glad you have all Leo's clothes sorted. Have you managed to get your hospital bag packed yet? 

Cupcake - how are you feeling today? Did you speak to dh when he got home? 

Dani - how are you today? How's the bleeding? 

Cath - are you utterly shattered after yesterday? You brave woman!!

AFM - there was no-one in our house, I'm clearly hearing things! And df got back home ok, apparently had a busy night at his restaurant. 
I managed to sleep in til 12 today!! Well, I had broken sleep all night and wouldn't drag my fat pregnant booty out of bed til 12 anyway lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dani a surprise will be nice Hun..x

Yeah cupcake this is ur third time lucky.xx

Ttc I had bleeding also after hanky panty at 20 wks. X

Bailey yeah for u having a nice long lay in bed... I've got everything for my bag just need to wash the nighties thru and get them in my bag oh and I need to get toiletries too... And need to wash all Leo's stuff for his bag. U packed urs?x


----------



## baileybubs

I've got everything I need for Millie packed Cheryl, all the nappies, clothes, bibs, formula and a bottle etc and other stuff for me, it's just my clothes needed now, like for leaving hospital in, nighties and nursing bras. As well as maybe snacks and stuff to keep us occupied if labour is long. 
I've read that some people are putting a change of clothes in for their partners too.....might do that


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I'd defo put in clothes for df, and a toothbrush and stuff for him in case he is there a couple of days! Such s good idea ill try and remember that one.

I have bad backache today and a bit of hip ache I think, weird how I have no pains or anything for days then, suddenly they come back bad out of nowhere. Maybe baby has a growth spurt when I'm off work and relaxing and resting!


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani meant to say please update us hun, we will all be thinking of you x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I sometimes resting can make you feel more achey lol!! I think maybe it gives your body chance to stretch and expand. Scary to think your pelvis bones are softening, it's no wonder my hips hurt so much at times!

I've been feeling sick again today, which is really annoying coz I feel hungry too lol! How are you feeling today cupcake?


----------



## baileybubs

Is dani ok? Did I miss something?


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani as in ttc hun, not dani rose! She posted last night to say she was at the hospital with cramps and spotting.

Yeah I wonder if that's what it is. Trying not to worry its anything else! Back is pretty sore!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah, I keep forgetting ttc is called dani too! Yeah she's not updated at all, I hope everything is ok hun.

Yeah it will just be growing pains and your body coping with being pregnant Hun. I've had backache pretty much all the way through pregnancy.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah me to might snoop on her journal and see what's there.

Yeah I have had backache off and on, maybe that will be my curse this pregnancy. Still at least I don't feel sick right now! X


----------



## baileybubs

That's good Hun, eat while you can!! I'm gonna have to eat something too and hope I don't feel sick after it lol, I'm so hungry!!


----------



## cupcake1981

We ended going out for lunch earlier to a pub we love as I was craving a roast, but I was really scared to eat my pork as it was pink and seemed undercooked and I didn't want to risk it, massive disappointment, but they took my meal off the bill so all good!


----------



## baileybubs

At least they took it off the bill for you then, I'd still be gutted though lol! I have a thing for roast dinners at the mo! Could just eat one now! I'd probably only be able to eat a little bit though so would be a waste. 

I'm currently watching that penguin thing on bbc1 it's amazing!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I keep flicking between that and friends, I love penguins! So sweet!

Yeah I was upset, and still hungry! Shoulda stuck to the sausage and mash!


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. Let us know what is going on when you can.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my word I nearly cried at this penguin programme!! But then the little ones taking their first steps and stumbling about made me smile so much! Ah the hormones of being pregnant lol! 

Hi Amy! How are you? I hope you are managing to get some sleep Hun. How's little Emily? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies sorry I've been quiet while mum was over this weekend, it's been hectic, done lots of shopping though but mostly for mum.

Bailey yay for having a lie in x

Cupcake sorry you had a pants roast :( 

Ttc I hope all is well with you and bubba and the bleeding was nothing to worry about x

Cheryl yay for getting everything packed but what a bummer about your furniture x

Leinz what a gorgeous avatar pic of your girls, sorry you are feeling down about your teeth, just think its only short term :hugs: xx

Amy are you managing to put your feet up and ignore the chores? x

Cath I hope you aren't too stiff after your mamouth walk and any news on the bitch? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d!! Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Thanks everyone for your concern!!!:hugs: What a scary and LONG night!!! Bean is ok!!! :cloud9: They were able to see the heartbeat at just 5 weeks 5 days! They pointed it out to us on screen. It was amazing!!! My HCG was great at 6946 so it went up quite a bit. They found a second yolk sac! Not sure it's viable though. They confirmed I did release two eggs and both were fertilized. Craziness! The living baby's heartbeat was 100bpm. I feel so blessed. They think the bleeding could have been still from implantation or from the other sac they think bursted or might have, they're not sure about that one yet. I'm supposed to call my doc's office in the morning to set up a follow-up appointment. Baby was measuring right on, they have me one day ahead of my period day and due date of October 21. What a relief! Now I hope it continues to grow![-o&lt; what a stressful night!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc glad you and bubs are ok!!!! Thanks for the update! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes thanks bailey, mum has gone back with aching legs and sore feet after all the walking but it was good to have some company. Is the air bed holding up? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, I am soooo happy for you! YAY for a healthy bean with a heartbeat so early!!! Keep your feet up and rest as much as you can, am so so glad you and the babe are okay!

Bailey and MrsD, I am ignoring some chores (and putting some onto others) but still doing some stuff. I feel like I am taking it super easy (other than taking care of the baby which is, basically, solely me) but the skin around where my incision/staples were has swollen back up (is rock hard and hurting) and I am having more pains and bleeding again, sometimes with a decent amount of clots and fairly significant (at least compared to what I have had so far.) I have almost called the Dr a couple times these last few days due to the increase in bleeding but then it seems to taper off so I don't. I have my follow-up appointment tomorrow and will definitely mention it. I am supposed to be released from care but they moved my appointment early (is at 4 1/2 weeks instead of 6) because of scheduling issues so between that and me still having some issues I don't know if I will need another appointment. I have no idea how my blood pressure is doing as I don't monitor it at home so hopefully it is okay with the medication change. Emily was a month old yesterday!!!! Can you believe it!?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow, a month old already!! I'm glad you are cutting back on the chores, looking after Emily must take up enough of your time, she is such a cutie. I would certainly mention your staples at your appointment tomorrow, just to be on the safe side in case there is any infection there, I hope all is good with your bp too xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay ttc that is amazing!!! I hope that the second little beany can fight and make it but so happy that one is well snuggled and has a strong heartbeat! Cath was right with those numbers indicating multiple sacs!

Mrs d - the air bed is holding up really well now thankfully! And I am managing to sleep loads which is good. Glad you have had a good weekend with your mum!

Amy - I'm glad to hear that you are getting others to do chores for you. Make sure you rest as much as you can. Can't believe Emily is a month old already!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with mrs d, definately bring up any issues tomorrow and don't let them sign you off if you don't feel right Amy x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ttc thts great news Hun hopefully the second sack will be ok but if not u hav ur rainbow baby in there :) xx

Cupcake sorry ur roast was pink, I'm super paranoid about pink meat I love a pink steak too but I've just stayed away from steaks...xx

Mrs d glad u and ur mum had a nice time shopping Hun...x

Amy aw hope u don't hav a wee infection there, I'd defo say to them to see wot they say, Emily is a month already can't believe it. Xx

Afm yesterday we changed our paint for the nursery to blue but came back with silk instead of matt :( so need to swap it again...just got to get a photo frame and hubby's going to do a few canvases for the walls so by the time the furniture comes everything will be ready for the room. Xx


----------



## Dani Rose

Aw ttc that's quite like my first scan. I did a lot of research so it's 50/50. I am so glad the other one is ok. Good old clomid eh ;)

My bleeding came back bright red yday. Over this now! Calling dr today to try see mw tomo. Even just to talk to someone as its making me depressed now :( I should be happy not worrying 24/7. Sucks!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dani :hugs:I'd tell them I want to see someone today Hun... Is ur placenta maybe low lying cos tht can cos bleeding xxxx


----------



## Dani Rose

No cheryl it's not. The only thing they assume is the polyp/erosion but it would just have been nice to have reassurance.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully u get to see someone Hun... Pregnancy is just such a worry.xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Leinz - bless you! Just think though hun it wont be long until your new teeth are in and you will feel like a new woman then hun :hugs:

TTC YAY!!! so happy for you hun,,,,,,multiples maybe eh??

Cupcake sorry your pork was undercooked hun, glad they didnt charge you for the meal though!! and onlyt 11 more sleeps until scan EEKKKKKKK!!

Dani - def speak to someone hun, its not fair that its a constant worry for you, pregnancy should be an enjoyable experiance not constantly worried sick hun! 

MRsD did you have a lovely weekend with your mother hun?

Bailey hows the air bed??

Tawn i love LOVE LOVE the drawers sooooo cute! 

Cheryl how you doing hun? 

Sorry if iv missed anyone out?

We didnt climb the big mountain after as it started snowing down on the ground where we live and checked weather forecast and it was blizzard and -20odd up there so just decided to walk a mountain near us which was really high, got to the top and a little camp fire had just been put out and there were clothes strewn everywhere!! We pooped ourselves haha!! AF is on her way out :happydance: gonna bd every other day and use preseed :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani I hope your dr plays ball and gets you in today x

Cheryl I'm glad the nursery is coming together and what a talented hubby you have painting some pictures for the wall x

Cath I'm glad the witch has almost gone. Do you ache today after your climb? x


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun i was pretty good tbh, i got home and made us a steak dinner and then had a nice warm bath!

How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Dani - I really hope your doctor helps you and can give you some reassurance. You just be so annoyed and upset, get someone to go with you who will shout if they don't help (I usually find my mum is good at that!).

Cath - glad your climb went well (besides having to change plan!!) and glad AF is on her way out! Do you have quite short AF then? Mine have always been 2-3 days long which is apparently quite short. Get on it with the preseed! Worked for me too!

Mrs d - do you have to have your treatment this afternoon? How's your face been over the weekend, did your skin calm down? I hope it hasn't been too painful. 

Cheryl - who is painting the nursery for you when you get the paint? 

AFM - air bed still fine (yay!) and still as tired as ever though lol! Never realised I could sleep this much!! Maybe it's coz I do wake up every hour or so though. But fingers crossed the insomnia I had earlier on seems to have stopped now yay!!

What's everyone up to today? Cheryl is it your last week at work? Me and df are both off but don't really know what to do!


----------



## cathgibbs

you used preseed did you hun? I cant decide between Preseed or CP? 

Why dont you and Df go out for food or a nice walk somewhere hun? 

Yeah AF has always been 2-4 days long more like 3 days but the last day its just the yucky crap xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath thts a shame about the weather Atleast u were able to do a walk.. Steak dinner sounds so yummy.x

Mrs d il see if he's talented once he has done them lol...x

Bailey yip last few days of work.. My dads doing the decorating he's a painter to trade but he doesn't really do it anymore... I keep looking at the nursery thread in the 3rd Tri and it makes me jealous cos I want mines finished but I need to wait on everything coming... I'm up all night I now hav really sore legs and hips in bed its a nightmare. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What colour you having Cheryl? Yours will be finished soon hun  xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It's pale blue with the Millie and boris mamas and papas beige star wallpaper.... We hav blue bedding and curtains I've ordered blue letters to hang LEO above the cot and hubby's doing 3 canvases tht say Our Little Star in blue and beige just need to get a photo frame and another blue teddy and tht shud be us. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sounds fab hun....................... really lovely  xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

Hope you all had lovely weekends!

Dani so sorry your bleeding is back, I'm like bailey I'd take my hubs along to should at someone! It's not on that they are just letting you put up with this!

Cheryl your nursery ideas are lovely. Hubs has got loads of plans for our nursery and got all put out when I said I had some thought to! I was like hello! I've wanted a baby for so long and been dreaming about doing a nursery for years, there's no way I'm gonna leave it all to you!!

Cath I'm glad the witch came finally!!! Mine were always only 2/3 days and never heavy. 

Bailey enjoy your day with your df.

Mrs d hope your treatment goes well this week!

Amy defo don't get signed off by the docs if your not happy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I used preseed Cath and it was my first cycle using it when I got my BFP so I say it works lol!! 

Cheryl - your nursery sounds like it will be fab when it's done!! I want some letters to spell Emilia, where did you get yours from? Were they expensive? 

Well day off with df just went to crap. Worked phoned him, someone's walked out and he has to go in (just for lunchtime). Which isn't terrible I guess just annoying. But then as he's leaving he's packing his gym stuff, so I said "you aren't going to the gym as well are you?" And he is!!! Am I crazy to be mad at that?? And he normally plays pool on a Monday night too so no doubt he'll be wanting to go and do that too. I'm feeling really alone, I feel like he's never here and I'm gonna be looking after Millie all by myself.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good cath I'd be hobbling around. I'm good thanks, it's just boring during the week as I'm on my own and don't really want to visit places as Billy no mates x

Bailey whatever you decide to do it will be nice to spend the day with your df just the 2 of you. Yes my treatment is this afternoon, which means I'm just sitting around this morning waiting. The redness has all gone now ready for this weeks blasts x

Cheryl Leo's nursery sounds lovely x

Cupcake are you feeling any better today? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey my hubs spends half is life at the gym or playing footy drives me mad :(.

Mrs d not so sicky today or yesterday, bit nauseaus but I'm usually worse at night tbh. Just got a bad back and general aches in the lady area x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun, it's boring to be at home on your own all day isn't it, especially when you were looking forward to spending the day with df. Sorry he has been called into work, did you tell him how you felt? I'm sure it's just the case that he didn't even think about it, he's a man after all haha. Could you have a nice dinner together? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Think I'm annoyed that he's still going to go to the gym when he's already had to go into work on his day off. I think it's getting to be more a security thing with me at the moment, like I feel like I'm doing this all by myself. Oh well. At least I have bailey! 

How are you today cupcake? Not too long now til the scan!


----------



## Dani Rose

No appointments as I thought :( 

I've been trying all morning not to throw up, I'm so off food now and eat because I have to then want to throw it up. I sound like such a whinge I know. I'm so grateful but will be so glad to come out the other side!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm glad you are feeling a little better, I hope your aches improve too x


----------



## Dani Rose

So funny DH and I spoke about the gym/football thing the other day. Reason I hate fit blokes is because half their life is spent away from you. A guy on take me out started the discussion lol. G was like why they puting lights out cos he works out. I said I'd do the same 1 I hate muscles that are OTT. And 2 I want to see my other half not just when I can be squeezed in. Glad Greig is a skinny with no hobbies lol


----------



## baileybubs

I did tell him how I felt and he's still going to the gym. And we can't go for a meal coz he'll be going to play pool. I know I shouldn't expect him to spend all his free time with me from now on, but just for the next few weeks it would be nice, I just feel like I need to feel supported and I don't. It's probably more hormones and me feeling scared about giving birth/caring for a newborn.


----------



## Dani Rose

Cheryl that's the paper I looked at :)

Cath defo pre seed!


----------



## baileybubs

For some reason my df has just started to go to the gym, he never used to. Maybe he's trying to make himself look good for another woman lol! 

Argh dani I'm so frustrated for you!! Have you tried eating little bits frequently? Have they given you and appt for later in the week or tomorrow preferably!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey I know how you feel, DF works really long hours and when he comes home he takes the dog out for an hour and on weekends he either works Saturday mornings and out on the bike Sunday afternoon or bike Saturday morning then helping his boss build his house sat afternoon and sunday, our house still isnt finished so I would like that done before he helps other people, we need the tiles to go down out the porch and he keeps avoiding it so next weekend im gonna cut the carpet up with a stanley knife so he has to lay the tiles then :-D he will just laugh.

MrsD im glad the redness has gone hun, keep applying that cream. Have you started reading any of your books yet? 

Cupcake hows work? 

Dani how come thye cant give you an apt? I would have thought with twins and the fact your bleeding you would be quite high priority xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

LOL @ Dani Glad Greig is a skinny with no hobbies lol :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

Greig goes to the garage and does weights. I think it makes him feel manly lol.

I've mw next Tuesday so il keep that app and try see if a cancellation today/tomo for tomo x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I wouldn't be happy either tbh, he needs a good taking too, I always find a winge to his mum does the trick ;) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani sorry the dr/hospital is still being pants x

No cath I haven't done any reading yet, I'm hooked on my puzzle books haha


----------



## Dani Rose

Thanks Mrs D. Been thinking of you lots. I shouldn't moan when you going through so much x


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't be daft hun, you are going through the mill too just in a different way and mine doesn't cause all the worry your does :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I like it dani "it makes him feel manly" lol, bless him! Keep trying for that appointment Hun. Your doctors sound worse than mine!!

Mrs d I would speak to MIL but I know what she would say, she'll say "you can always come over here and see us if you are feeling lonely" lol, which is lovely but not what I'm getting at. I guess I am lucky that they are across the road so even if df is at work all the time I can go over and ask for their help. 
I love puzzle books lol!

Cath when are you gonna start dtd? From when AF stops or cd8-10?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I bet he'll be smitten with Millie when she arrives and won't want to go out, can you tell him you want to make the most of the time you have left being just the two of you? x

Bugger the hospital is having a problem with one of the treatment machines so everything is running behind schedule, just as well I don't have any plans for the day except eating and watching tv ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Mrs D you watching Jezza Kyle!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that's a pain mrs d! Have you been watching this morning today? It's fertility week this week. Some interesting stuff. 

I have to be thankful actually that df had got a week off work in 2 weeks so I should stop sulking and focus on that lol! I can be such a mard arse at times lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes cath there's nothing like a bit of jezza in the morning haha x

Yes bailey I've got it on, the machine that is going to work out how many eggs she has left is interesting, I'm looking forward to seeing the results after the break.
You are just lonely being home all day that's all, it's understandable to want your df around, I would too. Yay for having 2 weeks off together x


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I read that wrong, a week off together xx


----------



## CherylC3

baileybubs said:


> Yeah I used preseed Cath and it was my first cycle using it when I got my BFP so I say it works lol!!
> 
> Cheryl - your nursery sounds like it will be fab when it's done!! I want some letters to spell Emilia, where did you get yours from? Were they expensive?
> 
> Well day off with df just went to crap. Worked phoned him, someone's walked out and he has to go in (just for lunchtime). Which isn't terrible I guess just annoying. But then as he's leaving he's packing his gym stuff, so I said "you aren't going to the gym as well are you?" And he is!!! Am I crazy to be mad at that?? And he normally plays pool on a Monday night too so no doubt he'll be wanting to go and do that too. I'm feeling really alone, I feel like he's never here and I'm gonna be looking after Millie all by myself.


On amazon UK type in dotty blue bells and they do pink and blue the letters were £4.50 each so Leo was cheap lol...x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, his work holidays year runs from April to march and he has a week to take, so they had told him (yes no choice given) he can have a week off from march 13th. I pointed out that the last week in march would have been far better seen as Millie is due beginning of April, but no he's not allowed it off coz of Easter. I would have thought it would be better for them coz now if I do go into labour in the last week of march he's going to end up being off anyway!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's mad isn't it, I bet they didn't think of that x

Did you see the worried look on the first girls face when they said 8-10 follies is good after telling her she had 5. Talk about adding more stress to ttc!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm watching it on itv+1 so I'm a bit behind but it sounds terrible!! I don't know if I'd want to know how many follicles were left, like you said more pressure and stress!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww im gutted im missing that i wish i had skyplused it it sounds interesting xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You can probably watch it on itv player on sky on demand later today or tomorrow Cath. Or just on itv player on your computer. 
It's fertility week all week so sky plus them when you get home lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow!! Just got to the hand transplant bit on This Morning!!! It's amazing!!! It looks quite strange but it is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I was hinking ITV Iplayer lol thanks hun ill sky plus it later :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sorry I told you the outcome, they did say they needed the blood test results too, but I think I'd rather not add to the stress if I was told me a low amount. 

The arm transplant looks amazing, it's so clever what they can do.

Is anyone watching the brain doctors and the brain hospital on a tues and wed night? That's amazing too


----------



## cathgibbs

its ok hun! ill forget when i get home lol! 

Yeah i want to watch that programme hun, im missing OBEM, i havent watched it for a few weeks so iv got a few sky plused :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No I've never seen that mrs d, might have to watch that!


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm interesting text from df, not to waffle on about it anymore (sorry ladies!!) I'm not bothered anymore I just don't get men's logic. He's just said he's really annoyed that he had to go into work as he wanted to spend time with me.......but he's still going to the gym and going play pool tonight. Does anyone else get this logic?? Or is it just me confused lol!!

Anyways I've found a film I wanted to watch that he'd hate called 500 days of summer so I'm watching that lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha that sounds like a typical man txt lol DF would send me summit like that, it means he doesnt want to get in your bad books by going to gym etc so he will send you a nice txt to cushion the blow haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

P.S Bailey I hate that film lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've never watched it but I love Joseph Levitt so wanted to watch it. I'll let you know my verdict! I'm hoping there's no crying involved coz I watched my sisters keeper the other night and it was so sad! 

Ahh so with df's text he was probably wanting me to feel sorry for him having to go to work and to think "aw well he feels bad about it so I'm not mad at him" lol. Typical bloke!

I'm currently cuddling on the sofa with BIL's dog, she likes to rest her head on the bump lol, us girls will stick together (coz Bailey is sulking with me lol!)


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah i watched it before and 3/4's of the way through I thought 'why am i watching this!?' haha

More than likely hun!! DF does it all time lol and stupid me feels sorry for him lol he does work an awful lot though and he keeps reminding me that he does lol! 

I made a wrap for work, chicken, bacon, mushroom, onion, salad and garlic mayo,,,just about to munch into it and I read on fb that my friend is having an abcess removed and a friend had commented on it saying she had to have one removed and had packing in it and it had to be changed every few hours and it stunk..............put me right off my food now eeuuuurggggggghhhhhhh xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think I'm watching it coz I like the music in it now lol, love the Smiths and the Pixies. It's a very "alternative" style film isn't it? So far it's ok, but nothing much has happened!

Eurgh!! That would put me off my food too!! Gross!


----------



## cupcake1981

I love that film bailey but then I love zoey des gavel so I would!

I'm so jel of you ladies watching daytime tv, I want my sofa now!


----------



## baileybubs

I like her too. She's cool. I'm hoping it gets to the end and I go "oh, I get it" lol. I do like strange films but I just can't get into this yet. 
There's a film I love called The Good Girl which is really quite a depressing film but I love it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey is that the one with Jennifer Anniston? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it is. It's really quite depressing! But sometimes it's nice to watch a film that doesn't have a happy ending.


----------



## cupcake1981

I love the good girl, I love Jen aniston to!


----------



## cupcake1981

And jake washisname to! X


----------



## cathgibbs

ahh i watched that but turned it off lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm yeah Jake Gyllenhaal, I love him!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just finished work... You are very chatty lol...x

Mrs d I'm glad the redness has dyed done enjoy eating and watching tv..x

Aw dani hubby just loved tht wallpaper.x

Bailey I wud be having a word with tht silly df of urs to explain in a few weeks there won't be any cosy nights in or lunches for 2 once little Millie's here it's amazon for the letters...x

Cath ur lunch sounds yummy I never liked tht film either...x

Cupcake u will need to get used to all ur aches cos it only gets worse.xx

Well my hubby has been offered a job he went for a few months back its for subway driver I'm so excited its more money plus later starts and earlier finishes...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl thats great news about hubbys job hun when does he start?

Wraps were lovely although i think i put too much mayo in, got a bit sickly towards the end xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow Cheryl that's great news! Congrats to your dh!!
Will have to have a look on amazon now, wonder if they have yellow ones, I've steered away from pink stuff in the nursery coz its all pooh bear and tigger lol!

Well I'm with cupcake, I did enjoy the film in the end! It got my attention when she invited him to her party. To be fair she did tell him she didn't want a bf so it was his own fault lol!! 
I've been on both sides of that kind of relationship. 3rd time lucky for me with df now lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Those wraps have made me hungry Cath but I can't decide what to eat!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl that's fantastic news, congrats to your dh x

Bailey I've just had a cheese and onion crisp sandwich, I haven't had one in I don't know how long and it was yummy x

I had my first wobble in my treatment today, I got clamped in and it just didn't feel right, everything was so tight and I thought I can't stay in here for 20 mins so I had to wave my hands around and get them back in to take my restraint off and then get back in it, it was much better second time, not sure what was different though??


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath look now all cats can learn to pee in the toilet like Dora :)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-allows-cats-learn-use-toilet-like-human.html


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I don't blame you for having a wobble, I don't think I'd like it very much. I'm really funny about being restrained or trapped, if I'm nervous I don't even like having a watch on or necklace, it's weird!! 

I had a packet of steak crisps and I didn't like them lol!

I think Millie might have dropped, my bump seems to look lower today, maybe it's wishful thinking though lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD you ok now hun?? Bless you,you have been so brave though hun :hugs:

Oh no I dont want other cats to learn how to do it!!! Lol!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks I'm not sure when he starts he'll get the job off in writing then there will be training too.. I'm so proud of him :)

Aw thts good u enjoyed it bailey... Hopefully Millie's getting into position and dropping. Xx

Cath I've eaten so much and I'm still starving I just want ur wraps lol...x

Mrs aw hope ur ok Hun...:hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh bailey she might be coming a bit early, when is your next mw appointment? 

Cath I thought of Dora as soon as I saw it, maybe the inventor took inspiration from Dora ;) 

I bet he's pleased Cheryl, it sounds better than his last job in every way :happydance: 

It was weird coz I thought I was getting used to being in the mask, maybe I ate too much over the weekend with my mum and my face got fatter?? ;) it was fine second time. Bailey when I first saw the mask I didn't think I could do it either after my sleeping bag panic but needs must I suppose, I just close my eyes and listen to the music and try not to think about it


----------



## MrsDuck

Me and my mum stumbled across an oldey worldy sweetie shop over the weekend and I just love those chewy nuts, the chocolate covered hard caramel sweets mmm I should stop eating them but they are just too good :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Oh Mrs D sorry you had bother, I cant even imagine, you are so brave.

Cheryl congrats to DH! 

Cheryl we haven't decided yet as Mama and Papas had another nice paper but in pink or blue so maybe I will wait to decorate the room as if both the same gender I will wish I waited. But I do love the stars :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Was thinking it was quiet here earlier! Sorry you have been feeling off bailey, does sound like the dizziness could be the glasses tho.
> 
> How's the bleeding Dani?
> 
> I ended up telling my bf about being pregnant today, not seen her properly in ages due to various things. Wasn't gonna but couldn't hide how sick I felt. Hate telling people I'd done so well with only my rents and boss knowing so far!

It's ok, you're almost to the 12 week mark anyway when you would be announcing to the world! I think it's ok to tell your bf now. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I just been sick now randomly, really hope this goes after the scan! It's defo worse after I've eaten and in the evenings. Maybe you're ill after eating bailey cos your stomach has less room and that's making you feel sick?
> 
> I've just put a fish pie in the oven for my tea as hubs is out. I can't get enough fish at the mo but am totally off meat :sick:
> 
> Are you all ready for Millie now?

be careful eating fish, you're only allowed so much during pregnancy because of the mercury!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Has anyone ever seen My Sisters Keeper?

Oh yes, bawled most of the way through it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> I get like that home alone. Hate it! G is away tues weds so my sister is coming to stay

i get like this when i'm home alone too. always hearing things.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah we were going to get the blue star one but sticking to the beige. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> No we are keeping it a surprise. I have weak moments but I'm sticking to it lol
> 
> I know they say average Is 32-36 wks so we will just need to see. Scary I could only have 10 weeks left!

a surprise, how fun!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw ttc I really hope it's nothing honey, I had bleeding at 7 weeks with cramps and my little bean was fine on the scan, it was caused by hubs and I having some hanky panky.
> 
> Cheryl - thankyou I remember how sick you were on your 3rd told lucky, hopefully it means the same good things for me to x

no hanky panky here since 12 dpo and today we are 28 dpo. ;-) Doc's orders until after our 7 week u/s.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I love the good girl, I love Jen aniston to!

me too!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc I won't touch tuna at the moment as its so high in mercury, and I'm not eating it that much despite loving it.

I have been hit by the wall of exhaustion today. Am ready to crawl into bed this minute, but hubs has gone out to get me a quarter pounder from mcds as I'm craving a burger, well gherkins actually, so guess I have to wait for him to come home with that and eat it b4 bedtime, altho I'm betting already it won't stay down lol! Still no calories 100% taste that way!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me giggle cupcake. And also made me want a Maccy ds too!!

Right I need help!! After me and df arguing, he has informed me he thinks that his boss might not let him leave work when I go into labour (great thing to say to a heavily pregnant woman!!). So he's text his boss saying he needs to talk to him about when I go into labour, and his boss has said "well I'm on holiday over Easter, she might be late anyway, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it". 

What do you guys think? I understand what his boss is saying, you don't know when she'll come, but personally I think his boss should be saying "well it doesn't matter when it is coz you can be with her". Does anyone know if legally he has any rights to be at the birth? I know he has a right to 2 weeks paternity leave but they don't have to be allowed straight away from what I have read, it's employers discretion on needs of the business. But does he have an actual right to leave work when I go into labour?


----------



## cupcake1981

I have no idea on that one chick but any employer that keeps a man from the birth of his child needs a whacking great big lawsuit dumped at his feet!!!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> I have no idea on that one chick but any employer that keeps a man from the birth of his child needs a whacking great big lawsuit dumped at his feet!!!

Lol I love this answer! Df had said he's going whether his boss likes it or not anyway, it's just then his job might be in jeopardy which is the last thing we need lol!!

I have put a thread on the 3rd tri forum about it and people keep saying about paternity leave and filling out forms etc, but he's not entitled to paternity leave as he hasn't worked there long enough and there doesn't seem to be any rights for a father to be at the birth and leave work unless they have worked for their employer since before the pregnancy! It's madness!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmm? Try citizens advice? X


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree hun citizens advice xx


----------



## baileybubs

I actually don't know if it would class as compassionate leave or something? He's not wanting to be paid, just wants to be there with me. 

I think I panicked a little coz thinking about it, who in their right mind would stop a father fr being at the birth of his child!! I'm just frustrated coz his boss just will not discuss it with him and keeps saying "we'll cross that bridge when we come to it". But that's just the head chef, chefs are known for speaking before they think lol (or at least from my experience as a chef lol!)


----------



## cupcake1981

How frustrating that he can't get it confirmed by his boss. I'm sure it will be fine in the end hun.

My burger was good, altho a bit cold, as our local mcds was shut (wtf?!?) so hubs had to drive to the other end of town to get it. I had apple pie to, yum. Waiting to feel :sick: now!

Bedtime soon yey!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I've got apple pie too, but it's MIL'S homemade apple pie. I looooove Maccy ds apple pie. They did a cherry one for a while too that I loved!

Well df made my tea and I didn't like it, was gutted coz I'm still starving lol!! And watching great British menu isn't helping any, I want to eat it all!

Hope you don't feel sick cupcake, I'm gonna snuggle on the sofa with my duvet I think, already got my hot water bottle, ooh the exciting life I lead!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hadn't had one for years but it was so nice.

What did he make you to eat?


----------



## baileybubs

Well considering he's a chef you'd think something nice lol, but he did frozen chicken bakes with spicy tomato with new potatoes and carrot and swede mash. 
Should be thankful I had someone else to make tea for me for a change though lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

That does not sound good! 

My hubs has done 90% of the cooking lately. If he didnt I would eat in the evenings I'm sure!


----------



## MrsDuck

If my hubs was cooking I'd have a piece of meat and then some rock hard veg that he had just hovered over some steam haha

Ooooh a McD I might have to have one for dinner tomorrow, while I can still eat solids.

I'm so bored there's only so much tv I can stand in one day and when I'm bored I eat, my clothes are starting to feel tight ooops


----------



## cathgibbs

I would say CAB too hun..

Cupcake I lurrrvvveeee gherkins

I couldn't be bothered to cook so we had toast lol.....well I had 6 pieces lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

When will you not be able to eat solids mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

They said after a couple of weeks of treatment I'm likely to only be able to eat soup, yoghurt etc so the way I see it eat all the good stuff now while I can haha


----------



## cupcake1981

6 pcs!!!! What did you have on it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that sounds like my uni days, toast for dinner :) x


----------



## cupcake1981

That's what I'd be eating every night if hubs didnt cook for me!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haga nothing cupcake just lots of butter lol its so addictive isnt it lol

Mrsd I didnt know you wont be able to eat solids that sucks!! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that cos your throat will get sore? Jelly and ice cream I reckon!

Cath I'd have had 3 with marmite and 3 with jam or choc spread, like dessert lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Marmite :sick: yuck! Jam yes or tomato sauce yum

Yes I guess so and also due to some internal swelling closing up my throat, this is already starting to happen, I can't swallow as big a mouthful of food as was normal to me before treatment started, I have to cut everything up a little smaller


----------



## cupcake1981

Tomato sauce on toast!!!!!! Urgh!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that's what hubby says but it's nice


----------



## cupcake1981

:sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeeew to both marmite and tomato sauce yuk!! Lol!!

I like peanut butter on toast! Mmmmm

Well df was say quietly, barely saying anything to me. Then eventually says "would you mind if I went to pool". I told him he can do whatever he wants, he usually does and see if I care. So then he said he'll stay with me, but I told him he may as well go, the fact that he asked indicated he couldn't be arsed staying at home with me.

So he went at 8.30 and said he'd be half an hour, said he loved me blah blah blah, and I'm still at home alone. Shocker! I'm tired of being wound up now, I don't care anymore! Men eh? 

Man I've been a whinge bag today haven't I? How do you guys put up with me?!!


----------



## cupcake1981

That would piss me off to Bailey x


----------



## baileybubs

Just a taste of what things will be like I guess, me staying at home with Millie whilst he gets to go out to the gym and go to the pub playing pool. 
At least I can drive, that gives me some freedom I guess. I'm tempted to get up before him tomorrow and just go out on my own, not tell him. But then I think I'd be a hypocrite coz my issue is that we don't spend enough time together.


----------



## MrsDuck

Not a winge bag hun, vent away :hugs: he's acting like a teenager, not a responsible adult with a baby that could be here any day, I'd be pissed off too. Is he off tomorrow then?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he's usually off Mondays and Tuesdays. So far he's not been told he had to work tomorrow too, but then again he only got a text at 10am today saying he had to go in over lunchtime. 
And he never sees it that way, he'll come back with a load of excuses like he didn't get to play his game first so had to wait or he had to referee a game etc, he wanted to come home earlier blah blah blah!
Everyone keeps telling me he'll act differently when Millie is here but I don't get his attitude. He really doesn't see why I am annoyed.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha!! I've just realised he's left his keys at home! I should lock him out and go to bed lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I'd be tempted to lock him out too x


----------



## baileybubs

Sadly he came home 5 mins after I had that idea. With the usual excuses of course. He then put his change from his tips in our teramundi pot that is for our weddings savings in an attempt to butter me up.


----------



## MrsDuck

Damn too slow! I hope the 2 of you can do something nice tomorrow :)


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so too, I just wish he'd actually act like he wanted to spend time with me. Oh well, think I've bored you ladies enough today with my crazy hormones and complaints lol! 
Hope you all sleep well, nite!! X


----------



## MrsDuck

You're not boring me at all hun, hopefully he'll surprise you tomorrow, sleep well on your air bed ;) night night xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d. By the way did you manage to get your treatment properly today after the delay? X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I hope so too, I just wish he'd actually act like he wanted to spend time with me. Oh well, think I've bored you ladies enough today with my crazy hormones and complaints lol!
> Hope you all sleep well, nite!! X

Men suck! That's all...


----------



## baileybubs

Men do suck ttc! Mines doing a very good job if proving that at the moment! And yet we still love them! So really it's our own faults lol!! 
Mines still in bed as we speak, making the most of our time together as usual lol!

How is everyone today? X


----------



## cupcake1981

Grrrrr I feel mad for you bailey!

Wish I was off work today, sooooooo tired x


----------



## baileybubs

Did you manage to sleep ok cupcake? My air bed went down again :-(

Have you managed to eat today? I'm starving but I'm getting bad period-type cramps so I don't want to get off the sofa!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that air bed lol, still only a few more weeks on it. I only got about 8 hours which isn't enough for me at the moment. I had a weird dream about one of my bottom front teeth being cracked and wobbly, just looked up its meaning and it means emotional pain and fear of loss! Weird huh!

I've had a yoghurt so far, feeling icky but been not to sick for a few days. Trying not to worry!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake thats soooooooooooooooooo weird! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that is weird! I only tend to have dreams that reflect what's happened during the day, like the other night I dreamt about breastfeeding lol, coz I'd been reading about it. Wonder if it means something different though haha! 

Hi Cath how are you today?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's an anxiety dream, and I'm obviously anxious about the scan so that's why I had it. Weird what your subconscious does isn't it! It's weird that in my last preg I dreamed about the baby loads but this time I haven't at all.

Cath how's you today?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's my first baby's EDD today, it just occurred to me x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake sorry its your angels edd today :hugs: your dream is so weird. Glad you haven't been :sick: in a few days x

Bailey haha that air bed. What have you got planned for when your df wakes up? I'd give him 10 more mins then get him up, he's taking the piss when you are meant to be spending the day together x

Morning cath :hi:


----------



## Tawn

WOWZA! I just had to catch up on 20 pages! I cannot believe how chatty you ladies have been again! :)

Cupcake, I have dreams like that quite often! My teeth (all of them pretty much) start falling out and I start choking on them, it is AWFUL! Definitely an anxiety dream, but a really weird way to project it sn't it?! Big :hugs: for your due date hun and I can't believe you are a half week away from your 12 week mark! 

MrsD, the boredom and stress of your 5 week treatment must be so hard hun! And you never complain, you are amazing! I am glad your redness went down and you make sure you stuff yourself silly in the next couple of days/weeks so that you make the most of being able to eat solids hun!

TTC, so happy for you that your scan was positive! I hope the second little sac catches up and you see 2 heathly babies at your next scan, but if not I am positive this time you are getting your rainbow!

Bailey, I don't know how you put up with all that BS from your DF! Of course you need to vent, I cannot even imagine how frustrated I would be if DH did half of that stuff. I really hope Millie arriving is the change he needs to grow up hun! Enjoy your day off together!

Cheryl, your nursery sounds gorgeous! I can't wait to see pics! I got obsessed with completing mine becuase of that thread too lol, almost done now and it feels so awesome to sit in there and look around. It is such a happy room! And you two need to stop talking about hospital bags, I still haven't started thinking about mine and it is stressing me out :haha:

Cath, preseed allllll the way! I used it with my 2nd bfp as well! And I can't believe how lucky you are with a 3 day AF, mine is 6 days!!!! YUCK! Not looking forward to that coming back after Maddie is born lol

Amy, where did the time go!?!!?!?? I can't believe Emily is over a month old already, that is absolutely crazy! Congrats on your milestone and I hope things start getting a bit easier from here on!

Dani, big :hugs: again hun. I am so frustrated for you with your stupid hospital and their awful service! Please let us know how this afternoon goes!

Did I miss anyone!? Sorry if I did!

AFM, been super busy the last couple of days (hence the 20 page catch up lol) but trying to get ahead on work by a month so that I can have some time off plus doing the nursery plus cleaning/nesting PLUS stepson's 11th bday coming up in a week (which means massive party planning and cake making etc for me over the next couple of days) means this will be a bit of a hectic week! But I am excited cause I am meeting my Home Health Visitor on Thursday, she is popping round to introduce herself and explain what happens after baby is born. She sounded amazing (super fun, young and cheerful) on the phone, so I really think I lucked out with my midwife and now HV being so lovely!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cupcake :hugs: dates are horrible hun only 10 more sleeps until scan EEKKKK!!!

MrsD how you feeling lovely?? oh for Pete sake i forgot to Sky+ this Morning lol! jsut remembered when I seen your name lol!

Oommmmmmmmmm im on a decorating mission again!! Just bought This is the one iv bought this for the bedroom wall:


Im going to get this for either my living room, dining room, hallway or kitchen lol



And when we have our baby we will have either one of these


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn and the super brain are back haha!!! 

I LOVE the furniture for the nursery its FAB!! you have done an amazing job hun!!! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I love that First we had each other poem......where is it from? x


----------



## Tawn

Lol, that makes me sound like such a nerd "super brain" :haha: like I'll never be a part of the cool crowd heheheh

I love those wall stickers hun! Gorgeous! 

And thanks, I have one more thing to do today and then I think I will take pics of the whole room and post them cause my family has been hassling me! I am really in love with it, and I think I have done the best I can with SUCH A SMALL room (caps necessary, our box room is TINY! lol) Good thing babies don't need loads of space!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn your bits for maddies room are gorgeous. Wow you have a busy week. With all your decorating and nesting how have you managed to get a month ahead with work, your are superwoman x

Anyone watching this morning? A guy who had his willy ripped off when he was young in a car accident has had a new one constructed from his arm, it's on after the adverts. He was on embarrassing bodies last night


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres the link to the shop on Ebay iv bought it off hun, https://stores.ebay.co.uk/fabulouss...=1052591123&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1581&_pgn=2

I love them, a few of my friends have got them and I think they look sooooo pretty if done right, we have a lot of blank walls hence why im a mad woman right now wanting them all over my walls hahaha! Think iv upset DF in the process though :blush:

Tawn its more personal when you have made/refurbished items yourself though, it has more of a meaning! the drawers were fab!! Thats something I would do :-D Yeh def take pics of it all so we can see :-D Will you move in the future or not? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn your memory is amazing lol!! And thanks, I sometimes worry I moan too much about df and I should be grateful for everything I have got (which I am). 
Your arts and crafts for your nursery looks amazing!!! I wish I could do stuff like that, I'm not a very artsy person, I'm more creative when it comes to writing than making stuff! Looks awesome!! Oh and I notice you are calling her Maddie spelt with "ie"

Cath - did you manage to watch yesterday's this morning on iplayer? I love the decoration ideas you have!

Cupcake - what time is your scan next week by the way?

Mrs d - how are you feeling today after the treatment starting again yesterday?

Millie had hiccups again!! She has them all the time!!


----------



## baileybubs

And cupcake big hugs for your first angels EDD Hun :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun I didnt and i jave no excuse as to why I didnt lol i didnt even cook last night i just completely forgot to watch it :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we were all trying to post at the same time bnb wouldn't let be post :( 

I'm ok thanks bailey, just waiting for today's treatment and the dietitian and the nurse today, I don't like Tuesdays too much waiting around


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hate waiting around mrs d, you are being so patient with all this though! I'd be going insane!

Cath I think all this weeks episodes are on catch up all week anyway x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I love that wall art x


----------



## MrsDuck

God my 3G is slow today, it's like dial up :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow busy on here I can't reply to everything as I'm sneaking off and on in the loo at work lol!

Cath those wall decals are fab. I think we might do some decorating round out flat seeing as moving is not happening!

Tawn amazing memory as usual! Try and put your feet up a bit b4 maddie comes tho!

Bailey my scan is 10:10 next Fri so early doors thankfully, waiting around all day would have been torture. I've booked the whole day off work as if its good I won't be telling work still for a bit and ill be too exited and will crack if I go in, and well I'm not going to say the opposite. 

Mrs d hope they hurry up today for you x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure all will be fine cupcake, this is third time lucky remember xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep third time lucky hun like MrsD has said! I dont blame you for booking all day off i think i would too hun!! When will you announce??

Thanks Ladies, i cant wait to get it and put it on the walls now, brighten the place up a bit! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't want to tell work until 20 weeks are past but I dunno if I can hide it that long, I already look preg even tho it's all bloat lol! I don't want at this point to put it on FB either but well see how I feel later on, but it obvs can't go on FB until I've told work. But we will tell friends and family after the scan x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh I can't wait to see your scan pics xx


----------



## baileybubs

I was rubbish at keeping it a secret that I was pregnant again, but I kinda had to tell work due to my job. I wish I had been able to keep it secret til 20 weeks though. 

Wow this stuff on this morning is really interesting about the pill and stuff and help with fertility (deffo watch it on iplayer cath!)


----------



## Tawn

Ohh how exciting that your scan is so close Cupcake! I am glad you took the day off, that gives you a whole day to CELEBRATE!!! :headspin:

Cath, we will prob move when she is a bit older. The house does us perfectly for now as she won't even BE in her room for 6 months and then not even be mobile/able to play really in there for another 4-6 so I'm not too worried about it. And you are so lucky to be able to do those wall decals! We are renting this place so can't exactly paint/wallpaper/decal so have to be creative in other ways.

Bailey, you def put up with a hell of a lot more than I could, so vent away hun! And yes, after speaking to you ladies and having a think about it I decided to take the plunge and do "Maddie" for short. Lol. no sense torturing myself.

MrsD, sounds like a boring day! Then Tuesdays kind of suck no matter where you are, it is my least favorite day of the week lol. 

I can't remember who said to put my feet up but honestly I feel great! I am sleeping like absolute shit, but for some reason despite that emotionally and physically I couldn't feel better (minus the heartburn constantly, this little girl BETTER have all that hair everyone has been promising me she will do! lol) My DH has been amazing, does anything and everything I need without even asking or it seeming a burden and stepson couldn't be cuter about his sister, he asks about her every single day and loves talking to her and trying to get her to move. I know I sound all soppy, but I gotta say, I am gonna "go go go" while I feel so good and enjoy feeling great because I am sure it won't last much longer :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought it was interesting that the experts said don't wait to get the pill out of your system, you are more fertile immediately after coming off the pill. I waited 6 months!


----------



## Tawn

I got pregger the first time 2 weeks after taking my last birth control pill MrsD! So it worked for us!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Tawn it's great you feel so good, I hope it lasts. Yours hubby sounds fab and your ss sooo cute xx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too Tawn, I stopped the pill December 2011 and got my BFP January 2012. I had heard that it could take a while to get cycles back to normal again after being on the pill for 10 years so that's why we didn't use alternative contraception and were so surprised to get pregnant straight away. 

Aw your little family sounds so lovely Tawn!

Wow you waited 6 months mrs d! You've been waiting so long for all this haven't you, you must be the most patient person in the world!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I kept being told getting pregnant straight after stopping the pill increased the risk of miscarriage, as I miscarried anyway I shouldn't have waited, but I would have blamed myself for not waiting if I hadn't, if that makes sense?? Dr google doesn't support the higher risk theory btw


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've heard that since my mc and sometimes wished I had waited after coming off the pill but I don't think it would have mattered. These things just happen.


----------



## MrsDuck

My MIL has just emailed me saying she has booked to come over to see me the last week of my treatment, I'm guessing she didn't mention this to my hubby before booking it. I hope I'm feeling well


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm you'd think she'd check it was ok first, that's the kind of thing my MIL would do too. They mean well don't they lol! Do you get on well with your MIL?


----------



## Tawn

Yeah my doctors told me not to wait after the pill either because I would be super fertile (though I didn't really believe them). And when I brought it up after my mc that it could've had an effect I as told that absolutely isn't how it works. Plus I know so many people who got pregnant straight away after stopping birth control and I am the only person I know (and now Bailey) who m/c that baby after bcp. In fact I was in a group about ttc straight after the pill and the majority of the ladies DID get their bfps and of that majority I have seen almost all of them posting that they had their babies in November so I think it just is what it is kinda thing.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD will you be up for seeing her?? can you email her back and say something like im not sure if ill be much fun that week so how about coming over a bit earlier or something? 

~I havent heard about the risk of mc after bc? I stopped taking BC in Seotember and got pg in the march but mc but i think ifi ts gonna happen its gonna happen :-( hearing that your fertile after BC i may just go back on it for a month haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well the apparent thinking is the same as being fertile after a mc or pregnancy Cath I think, coz your body hasn't released eggs for a certain amount of time then you are bound to release one.....I think lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

interesting....hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm we shall see how Preseed goes! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

All this ttc is alien, you get told so many things and so many of them are just old wives tales you don't know what is fact.

It's too late MIL has already booked, I did reply saying that at the end of my treatment I'm likely to feel poo and it would have been better for her to come over sooner rather than later, but never mind she meant well. Yes I do get on fine with her, but not sure about a week of just the 2 of us and me feeling pants, but we shall see.

My 3G is pants today, it's worse than dial up!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, as I was dropping off to sleep last night i was thinking of all the things we are told not to do and to do when we are pregnant but back in the day they didnt do any of that did they lol! 

Awww bless, like you said the thought was there, where will she be staying?xxx


----------



## baileybubs

They always mean well don't they mrs d, bless! 

What film should me and df watch tonight? Skyfall or taken 2? I don't normally like bond films but apparently it's very good. 

We decided to save money and get popcorn etc from Asda, also we are gonna make our own pizzas too. Shame we then spent £40 at Asda, defeats the object of saving money lol!! But I guess if we were to go to the cinema and get a dominoes or go out for tea we'd pay way more than £40, and we bought toiletries and basics like milk too from Asda (at least that's what I'm telling myself lol!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

I have no idea where she is staying?? She means well.

I'd go skyfall bailey, although I did love the first Taken, Ooooh tough decision x


----------



## MrsDuck

At least you got lots of shopping too for your £40, you would have otherwise spent that at the cinema and still had to go food shopping xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bring on the sweeties! I've somehow lost 2 kilos since this time last week! :)


----------



## baileybubs

That's good mrs d! I've finally started putting the weight on, I was worrying I wasn't putting any weight on really and thought I wasn't eating enough but all of a sudden I've put 5lbs on!


----------



## baileybubs

Treat yourself to that Maccy D's then!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Skyfall bailey!! Taken 2 is dire!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good bailey and did you manage to get your new bras in the end?

I've got pasta for dinner tonight but I might just have to have a Maccy Ds tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm I'm really craving a Maccy ds now lol!! Df is teaching me how to make pizza lol!! 

No still not any bras mrs d, still hoping to find some cheaper than £30 each!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh bailey I make jamie olivers 30minute pizza its fab yummmm im making stir fry.....boring! !

Mrsd get your munch on woman!!! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Stir fry isn't boring its yum!!! I'm starving now, these pizzas are taking forever lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath I am, stir fry mmm x

Pizza mmm also, what are you having on it? x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm going for a veggie one with courgettes, mushrooms, peppers and baby mozzarella cheese. Dh is having garlic sausage, spicy chicken and veggies. I bet I don't finish mine coz they are about the size of a medium dominoes and I barely finish a small one lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not a fan of Stirfry at all! Yuck! Beanspouts :sick:

I'm having a microwave curry that I'm oven cooking as I'm scared of the microwave at the moment. Being lazy as my whole body hurts tonight x


----------



## baileybubs

You are pregnant you are allowed to be lazy!! In fact it should be mandatory that you are! 

Why are you scared of the microwave? Is dh not at home again cupcake? 

What kind of stir fry you having Cath? 

What did you say you were having mrs d? 

Is no-one having chicken kievs lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey those pizzas look fab, who needs dominos? x

Just about to put my pasta in the micro but don't really fancy it now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they do look yummy!! And they are quite healthy (if you ignore all the mozzarella lol!!)

Just think of that Maccy ds tomorrow mrs d


----------



## cupcake1981

Cos of the radiation and miscarriage blah blah blah just another thing I'm paranoid about lol!

Hubs is visiting FIL in hospital at the mo so not home to cook my dinner but ill let him off as its a good reason. 

I have backache, hip ache and boob ache today I wish so much we had a bath I'd be in it right now! Just text hubs and said just that and be said do you want to go to a hotel this weekend with a big bath, not sure if he's joking or not!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha chicken kievs. I thought of you ladies yesterday when I told hubby I went to garfunkles coz he said when he was young his treat on a Friday night was going to garfunkles where he would always have chicken Kiev and chips


----------



## cupcake1981

I've not had a Kiev in ages! Yum!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake I hope your FIL is ok. Ooooh you could be off to a hotel nice :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's fine, he had a mild stroke b4 Xmas and is now on aspirin but poss been taking to much as he's been ill and throwing up grainy blood x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear I hope FIL is ok cupcake.

I had mini kievs the other night, they burst again in the oven :-( 

My pizza was yummy but it was missing something, maybe some more garlic or a stronger cheese like goats cheese or something.


----------



## cupcake1981

They looked yummy on FB bailey. Did your df make the base to?


----------



## baileybubs

Kind of, I found a bag of pizza base mix at Aldi the other day which is just strong flour and yeast really, so he mixed it up and rolled out the bases etc. We've got loads of toppings and pizza dough left too so can make more later in the week. Much cheaper than dominoes lol! And it tasted a lot healthier, they didn't seem to have as much grease as a takeaway pizza does.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yummy! Have you had a better day together today? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, he never really said much in way of an apology but he got up and straight away began tidying and cleaning which I know is his way of admitting he was in the wrong. His never been very good at speaking how he feels, and I just figured I can either continue sulking or enjoy our day. So I cheered up, told him that I was still angry and he needed to make it up to me and we've had a good day since.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> It's my first baby's EDD today, it just occurred to me x

Wow and see...you are so distracted by the one you're currently carrying, you almost forgot.  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awww Cupcake :hugs: dates are horrible hun only 10 more sleeps until scan EEKKKK!!!
> 
> MrsD how you feeling lovely?? oh for Pete sake i forgot to Sky+ this Morning lol! jsut remembered when I seen your name lol!
> 
> Oommmmmmmmmm im on a decorating mission again!! Just bought This is the one iv bought this for the bedroom wall:
> View attachment 573539
> 
> 
> Im going to get this for either my living room, dining room, hallway or kitchen lol
> View attachment 573541
> 
> 
> 
> And when we have our baby we will have either one of these
> 
> 
> View attachment 573543
> 
> 
> View attachment 573545
> 
> 
> View attachment 573547

Love those!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think if i wasn't pregnant I may have found it harder, not that I will ever forget my babies, as they have all been part of my journey.


----------



## cupcake1981

My bloat is totally back today!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I think if i wasn't pregnant I may have found it harder, not that I will ever forget my babies, as they have all been part of my journey.

oh for sure being pregnant helped you through this one but you for sure will never forget them. :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, those pizzas look/sound amazing! Your air mattress stories are quite the saga!

MrsD, sorry you've had a long/boring waiting around day. Yay For McD's tomorrow!

Cupcake, I so can't wait for those scan pics of that beautiful healthy bean in there! So sorry for having your EDD come, those days are hard, even if you are pregnant again. I was pregnant with Emily (and ended up having her 3 weeks after) my first's EDD but it still hurt, I still cried... and I let myself because even though Emily is beautiful and we are blessed to have her she is not our first child, the one that we lost.

Cath, Did I miss how your appointment went?? I remember coming on and wanting to know, it not being time, and now it is the following Tuesday and somehow I either missed/and forgot about the update or read it and have forgotten... so sorry but can you update me again please?

Tawn, glad you are feeling so great! Enjoy it but remember to rest when you can as pretty soon you are going to have a wee little one making you a kind of tired you had no idea you could be! Can't wait to see pictures of the nursery!

Dani, keeping you and those twins in my thoughts/prayers. So glad you are being monitored and I hope they can give you some answers and also help keep those babies where they belong for, at least, a few more weeks! :hugs:

AFM, Emily and I are doing well. I had my final appointment yesterday and it seems the bleeding/pain/etc all fall within the "normal" range so the Dr is not worried. It is a little disconcerting to me to still feel so "pants" (as you ladies would say) but I guess I just need to rest more (Dr said so) and that eventually my body will get back to feeling "normal." My Parents are here, my Mom has been for 2 1/2 weeks and my Dad since Friday. They have been helping out some, my Mom has done all the cooking/grocery shopping, but having them here has also been adding some stress. DH and I are both looking forward to having our new normal and having our little family, just us, together as we only had 2 days after Emily came home that someone wasn't here with us! 

I am still struggling to leave things and rest when I can but am slowly trying to learn that it can either wait and/or someone else can do it. DH told me the other day (when I was upset about making him do things when he comes home from work since I am "not working") that "taking care of Emily is so much harder than what I do at work, so let me help you." I am blessed to have such a supportive/loving DH (especially reading other people's stories) so now I just need to LET him help me. (I've always been super independent do it myself kinda girl and it is hard for me to accept help.)


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are doing well Amy and all went well at your drs appointment, I hope you don't feel 'pants' :) for too much longer. I'd be going loopy having my parents around 24/7 after having a baby even if they are helping out as there is nothing better than being just you and hubby (and Emily of course). It sounds like your hubby is really supportive xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies its been so chatty in here...x

Cupcake :hugs: for ur EDD. yesterday.. Mines were easier to deal with being pregnant too.x

Cath I love they was stickers so nice I wish we got something like tht for the nursery..x

Mrs d sorry ur mil has booked the last wk of ur treatment she shud of asked when suited u best...x

Amy it will be nice for the 3 of you having time together as a family...xx

Ttc how u keeping Hun?x

Tawn I can't wait to see pics of ur nursery sounds so nice... I still need to properly pack my bag so I'm not organised at all lol... Did u check if u get the maternity allowence? I read a girl on the 3rd Tri thread saying she worked for an American company and she qualified for it...x

Bailey they pizza sounded delish Hun... I want them lol... Glad ur day sounded better yesterday.x

Afm yesterday I think I over did it, I was sore all over my full body ached I googled it and it says thts ur body getting ready for labour I'm going to mention it to the mw on thurs... Any u pg ladies got a lot of dishcharge? I've had it all the way thru but seems more now...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Amy your DH sounds fab hun, hes right looking after a baby is much more hardwork so take all the help you can get hun :hugs: Hope your ok lovely?

Drs apt was pretty useless tbh hun!! They wont refer me to fertility yet but i am now going to the Drs for my day 21 bloods so thats something :-D

Oohh Cheryl best you pack your bag hun if your getting signs like that :happydance: woohooo!!

Ladies if Dani updates on the FB can you let me know please? I didnt realise she was back in :-( xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw is dani back in hospital plz update on here I don't hav fb. Xx

U working cath?x


----------



## AmyB1978

she updated and said they will be doing a scan (of her cervix I believe) to make sure the contractions she was having didn't cause dilation. She hasn't been seen yet though, of course!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun she said she was contracting but they are going to check her cervix etc to she if the contractions have made her dilate (I think thats what she said?) fx all 3 will be fine xxxxxxxxxx

Yep hun in work, im booking Friday off though, might go and see some wedding dresses but if not im just gonna do another mammoth cleaning session and go and buy things for the house, i best hurry up and get pregnant or my house will be like a Gypsies house and end up with plastic covering over the settee and ill be cleaning up every day haha! 

When does ML start? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope they're all ok...x

Cath tht made me proper lol Hun... Ur house will look like a gypsy house lol....x

Has anyone heard from fletch not seen her on here for ages. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha it bloody will though, my house has never been this clean lol! I want to do it all, it doesnt help when my DF has 2 bikes in my dining room, tools everywhere and as soon as i clean he comes in from work and gets it all dirty cause he works on building sites lol!

Yeah hun shes fine, i speak to her quite a lot and Soo and Thurl :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like you are in full nesting mode Cheryl, not long to go now x

Amy I love your 3am picture x

Cath wedding dress shopping whoo hooo x


----------



## MrsDuck

Update on dani she is waiting to see a twin specialist she is dilated 21.6mm :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh bloody hell!!! Is she ok?? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Frightening isn't it. They need to hang on in there until v day at least!


----------



## cathgibbs

is she 21 weeks? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

22 ish I think?


----------



## baileybubs

I've just looked at her ticker. 22 weeks tomorrow. Hopefully they can withhold the dilation etc and put her on bed rest for as long as possible to keep those little ones growing


----------



## MrsDuck

She's had a scan and babies are ok but she's waiting on the specialist to see what the plan is.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhh good glad babies are ok, is she ok?? hopefully they can stop her dilating for a good few more weeks xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

She's scared stiff and sick of waiting for answers


----------



## cathgibbs

I bet she is bless her, will you tell her im thinking of her please hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Will do and I'll keep you posted x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, how you feeling today? xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks, we just had a fire alarm go off so had to stand outside in the cold for half hour, but it added a bit of excitement to the day. How are you, have you got your preseed yet? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha I bet it did, something different for you hun just a shame it didnt happen on Tuesday on your boring day!! im good thanks hun! just booked Friday off work and spent a bomb on the net buying things for my new hobby lol blinging up items haha its not my style but I want to own my own shop and need to start making money and a good name for good clothes etc nope no preseed yet :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I saw that on FB, sounds interesting, watch this space, this time next year you could be famous x

I popped to boots and was just having a look at those moon cups, some ladies on other threads swear by them, after bd'ing pop it up there to stop the spermies from getting back out, so the only way is up!

Can you tell I'm planning my attack for when I eventually get back to ttc haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha I have certain weeks where i just go a bit mental and want to do something crazy with my life lol!

oohhhhh do they look like some sort of sex toy??i think iv seen that pop up on Ad's on pregnancy sites a few times,like a green/blue colour?? How much were they hun?

Good girl!! I CANT WAIT for you to get back to TTC!! any idea when? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

They were in little boxes, so I don't know, I thought they were just plastic colour, sort of creamy/clear, they were about £20.

I have to be scanned 6 months after the iodine treatment to check if I'm clear of cancer cells and if not I need another dose of iodine which brings about another 6 month wait, but I've decided I'm not having any additional treatment regardless of the outcome after this next scan, I'm having a baby first. Because of my decision and 6 months is their err on the side of caution we were going to start trying after 4 months but unfortunately I'm not on the right meds to support a pregnancy and they won't put me on them til after my 6 month scan, hopefully I will be cancer free so I won't need to have the argument with drs. It's already been over a month so 5 months to go xx

Sorry for the long winded answer xx


----------



## cathgibbs

That's ok hun....so does that mean you can start trying by August??? :-D :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup should be :happydance: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohoo I cant bloody wait for August now hun!!!!

Preseed has come........just have to figure out how the frig to work it.....the syringe is boggling my head

Maccy ds tonight hun?? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, how's your day been?

Oooh mrs d yeah did you get a Maccy ds? What did you get (trying not to drool lol!!). I made myself another pizza haha, ham and pineapple this time!

Cath - with the preseed don't use the amount it says on the box!! I did first time and its waaaaaay too much lol!!! I think I used half the amount it said, it's just too slippery if you use the full amount haha (sorry for tmi!)


----------



## MrsDuck

It was absolutely packed, they were queuing out the door, I tried after lunch and an hour ago so I just got a pizza from m&s to chuck in the oven, I'll try again tomorrow at a different time.


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Woohoo I cant bloody wait for August now hun!!!!
> 
> Preseed has come........just have to figure out how the frig to work it.....the syringe is boggling my head
> 
> Maccy ds tonight hun?? Xxx

:rofl: 

Oh the visions in my head lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Still waiting on news from dani, I hope she's ok xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's not been on FB for a while now, I keep checking constantly hoping that she's said it seems to be ok or something.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I couldn't figure out how to use the syringe until I explained it to df and its simple now I know lol yeah Bailey when I read it said use up to level 3 I thought whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!! Itll be way too slippery lol

Oohhhh your pizza sounds nice Bailey! !

What pizza did you get mrsd? I made Chinese chicken skewers and rice but didnt like it.

Know I keept thinking about her too I hope its all ok xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw those skewers looked yummy too Cath! My pizza was ok, feel overly full now though and a bit sick, maybe I shouldn't have eaten the whole thing lol x


----------



## cathgibbs

Your pg hun you need the xtra food :-D :-D :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Yeah she's not been on FB for a while now, I keep checking constantly hoping that she's said it seems to be ok or something.

Me too


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah she's not been on FB for a while now, I keep checking constantly hoping that she's said it seems to be ok or something.
> 
> Me tooClick to expand...

Me three. I am so worried about them.


----------



## MrsDuck

I had ham and mushroom it was ok but I overlooked it slightly :( 

Bailey you were concerned that you weren't putting on much weight, great excuse to eat a whole pizza ;) 

Let us know how you found he preseed when you try it x


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope dani updates us soon, so worrying x


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, even a quick update to say 'everything is still the same', as time goes on its more and more worrying, I hope she and twinnies are ok


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure they are, just think that she's going to need to put her feet up for the next few weeks/months whilst they carry on cooking!

Hey bailey what you been up to today? X


----------



## baileybubs

My weight had suddenly gone up mrs d! But apparently that's normal at this stage coz she's getting all the fat on her now so she'll come out all cute and chubby lol!! I've gone up another 5lb in the last 3 weeks which is loads seen as I had only gained 7lb up to that point!! But all in all it's still not much so I'm happy. I think drinking all the whole milk for the heartburn is going straight to my big butt though hahaha!!

I know I keep just thinking that not hearing anything is a bad sign but I want to think positively for Dani and those twins.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake,

Not much actually, my other SIL brought round some blankets and had a brew and a chat. Errrr and then actually I don't know what else I've done haha!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I tried once again to fix the air bed lol


----------



## MrsDuck

What was skyfall like?


----------



## cupcake1981

How is your SIL doing hun. Is she finding you being so close to your DD hard?


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Oh I tried once again to fix the air bed lol

:rofl: 

You poor thing, I think it needs to be put out of its misery, aren't you sick of waking up on the floor? Haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I love tbe air bed xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, well I thought I'd fixed it mrs d until monday night I suddenley just woke up on the floor again! I slept in our bed last night and I just did not sleep, it causes my hips so much pain and I'm awake every half an hour, so I am definatley ordering a new one but have to wait til tomorrow to see if my gas bill will be increased this month or next (otherwise I cant afford it til next week!!),

Skyfall was ok, it wasnt as good as I thought it would be as loads of people had said they loved it but to me it was no better than Quantum of Solace. It was watchable though.

It was my other SIL who came round today, the one with the twins. But I have been looking after my other SIL's dog the past few days and she and BIL dropped the dog off Sunday and had a chat. They both seem to be doing well, asking questions about how I am doing and when I am due. Must have been hard for her to see me though, she's so brave. I dont know how I would cope if I were her.


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't seen skyfall yet, think ill just wait til it comes on tv.

I don't know how your bil & sil do it, I thought they'd be pregnant again before you had Millie which would make it a bit easier for them.

Aw the dogs looked so happy together.

Tonight's dilemma is what to watch at 9? One born, child of our time or lightfields???


----------



## cupcake1981

I loved skyfall but I'm not a JB fan and I didn't think it was too 'bondy'.

They are so brave, must be so hard for them.

I'm going to sleep, which I've been wanting to do since about 1pm, sooooo tired x


----------



## baileybubs

Rest up lady, and then there'll be one less sleep til your scan!! Night cupcake!!

Well mrs d I watched Marchlands when it was on ITV and apparently Lightfields is a follow up, it looked great but I found Marchlands very dull, so I say go with one of the other two, or watch one on a +1 channel if you have them.

Yeah I thought they would be pregnant again, who knows they might be but just not saying. They might have wanted to wait until they got the results from why she passed away first, which they only got in January. I just hope they are both ok, because they seem to be coping but as we all know its not always the case behind closed doors is it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'll watch on and then +1 the other, still not sure which to miss??

Night cupcake x

Like you say maybe she is, she's just not saying, aw that would be nice if she was x


----------



## baileybubs

Whats that child of our time?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's professor Robert wins ton who followed a number of pregnant women who were about to give birth in the year 2000, every few years they do another update so you can see how different the children behave as they grow up, it's quite interesting, I suppose that's because my sister was also born 2000


----------



## baileybubs

Which did you end up watching mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Child of our time and now one born x


----------



## baileybubs

My df is just like the dad in the second couple on one born who is like a big kid and jokes to help his wife not panic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

had another bleed today and freaked out. It was worse than last weekend's bleed and i'm still cramping. called the doc's office and they said to come in for an u/s right away. Everything is good, THANK GOD!!! Right now 2 heartbeats!!! The second one was there today. The second baby is ok for now! OMG!!! It still might not make it and the bleeding could be the start of a miscarriage for that one but she said the other baby is perfect, i HEARD the heartbeat today and saw it on the screen, still so tiny but it's measuring right on. There's still hope for the second baby. I'm in shock. They did a progesterone draw today to make sure that's still good. My instructions are to take it easy, nothing over 10 lbs and REST and chill out! How can I do that when I'm bleeding and cramping??? It makes me a nervous wreck. They said they understood my concerns given my history. But for right now, as of today, i'm pregnant with TWINS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc thats fab news!!! Maybe the cramping abd bleeding is a sign of them getting nice and comfy. Did your dr seem concerned xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc that's amazing!!!! I hope they are both just getting nice and comfy xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw congrats ttc, more multiples yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great ttc, praying they both snuggle in and are happy and healthy!!

How is everyone today?

Just had my MW appt and everything is as fine as ever, bp spot on, she's head down and getting lower to get ready. The MW said that my bump is measuring a tad over but baby feels normal size, she doesn't think I've got an overly big baby but we'll have to wait and see lol!! I still think its just coz they changed my due date and I'm convinced she'll be a week or so early, but again just have to wait and see!

Mrs d are you gonna try again for Maccy ds? I could just eat one myself now I'm so hungry!! I'm going to end up getting one at some point soon with all this talk of it lol!!
Did you know though that when you are pregnant you aren't supposed to have a Mcflurry or a milkshake coz the machines they make them with harbour bacteria???? Gutted!!

For those not on fb, dani is ok, not contracting, but still bleeding and has a scan any minute now to see how the twins are and hopefully assess what's going on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's great news, I'm so pleased everything is good with you and Millie, she'll be here before you know it x

I've not long had brekki so I don't fancy Maccy Ds but we'll see about later ;) 
No I didn't know about mcflurries, interesting 

I've got everything crossed for dani and her twinnies xxx

Bailey watch this morning at 11.15, I just saw a preview on this huge st Bernard's dog and how it's helping a little boy, so cute x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yrah I had seen Dani had updated her FB page last night and this morn bless her :-( 

I want a maccy ds now but our maccy ds in town has shut cause of a refurb :-( I have a wrap for dinner.

Bailey she could make an appearance at any time eekkkkkkkkkkkk!!! 

im so bored xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm bored too zzzzzzzzzzz xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's getting scary now cath how soon she could be here. I'm sure she'll be awkward just like her mummy though and she'll either arrive over Easter weekend or I'll end up having to be induced lol!

I'm watching this morning now mrs d, that little boy and that dog look so cute!!

Mmmm I fancy a wrap for lunch now lol! But will probably stick to my soup, got pea and ham or chicken noodle for today....


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger bnb lost my post! 

Such a cute dog and little boy

Healthy soup, not for me, I'm making the most of eating rubbish while I can haha


----------



## AmyB1978

Just to update for Dani, her cervix shortened more :( They have her head of her bed lowered so the twins are above it and she is waiting on the Dr for the next step. 

Bailey, so glad all is well with Millie. How's the air bed?

Ttc, sorry for the scare but so glad they saw you right away. Glad the BABIES!!!! Are doing ok! 

MrsD, definitely eat junk food while you can, liquid diet is gonna suck! Do you provide your own meals or does the hospital?

Cath, are you going wedding dress shopping tomorrow, I think it was? Any more ideas on starting a business?

Hope everyone else is doing great!

AFM, I collapsed on the floor twice last evening. Thank God Emily was not in my arms either time. I also got really short of breath. Not sure if just pure fatigue caused it or what. I am going to spend today laying or sitting as much as possible and hopefully it doesn't happen again. DH got mad at me when it happened, he came in the room while I was still on the floor the 2nd time. He never apologized for how he acted but he did kinda rub my arm later. I think he just got scared.


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG Amy are you alright? So scary, did you black out or just your legs gave way? 

I have to get my own food (which is probably a good thing) but a pain coz I have to go to the shops each day as I can't keep anything, my fridge in my room is so noisy I can't sleep with it switched on


----------



## AmyB1978

That is a pain to have to go out each day. Will you be able to manage okay later on when you start feeling worse from the treatments?

I think I am ok. The first time I mainly lost my legs but felt really out of it and think I blacked out for a moment cause I was letting the dog out and he was back in and I don't recall him running back in past me. 2nd time it was definitely just my legs going, I will call the dr if it happens again and am planning on staying away from our steps ( especially since I am home alone with the baby all day!) luckily I don't have to go up there for anything since it is just our guest room, a loft ( which will be Emily's playroom) and Emily's room/bathroom. Since we have her all set up in our room for now I don't even need Togo up for her .


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Amy that's terrible! I can imagine dh being scared but he needs to be making you rest more, and you need to make yourself rest Hun, I know how hard it is to do but please don't do ANYTHING that doesn't involve caring for Emily or yourself. Do you have any family friends who can come and help because collapsing twice doesn't sound normal. Big big hugs Hun xxxxxxx

I can't stop thinking about dani and the twins, I can't imagine how scared she is. I'm just hoping they hang on in there as long as possible. I don't know if the hospital would do anything for the twins or not if they come before 24 weeks. 

Yeah mrs d make sure you eat whatever you can while you can! I'm only on soup coz I'm trying to eat food I have in rather than going and buying more of what I'd rather have and wasting money.

My nana and step grandad have just been to visit and brought me one of those baby clothes bouquets. It was so nice to see them coz they have never come to visit me before as my nana isn't best of health. It made me a bit sad in a way coz she really really struggled walking from the car to my house, and my step grandad also is in hospital later today for a scan due to problems. But it was so nice to see them.


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy are you gonna go to the Drs? Very scary thing to happen to you lovely you def need to get it sorted, to black out twice in one day is very strange but like you said thank God Emily wasnt in your arms :hugs:

Can someone invite me back to the FB group please so I can see Danis post, thanks for updating us on here though ladies, the poor thing she must be worried to death, i really really hope they will all be ok xxxx

Amy There are a few shops up for rent near where we live so im even more interested in renting it but i just have no idea where to start? what business plan i need to go to the bank? where is the best wholesale place to get baby clothes from? I just have no idea!! 

Awww bailey that pic you put on FB was fab hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy that's not good, did you get up to quickly maybe? Like bailey said don't do anything today, just enjoy Emily and relax. Do you think it's worth a quick call to your dr to let him know about the collapses just in case he wants to check you over? Take care xx

Aw bailey that's lovely that they came to visit, I bet you enjoyed seeing them. I hope all goes well with your grandads scan.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do when I feel awful, I suppose I'll just buy some tinned soup that doesn't need to go in the fridge as I start to feel bad. Once I get down to just liquids the dr will give me vitamin drinks too yuck!


----------



## MrsDuck

I just had a look at your clothes bouquet wow that's beautiful, so clever, I haven't seen one of those before xx

Cheryl I hope you are ok, you've been quiet the past couple of days xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I tried to add you but it said I couldn't add an old member of the group who hasn't requested to join again? Maybe see if you can request and then one of us can add you OR maybe someone else will know a way to add you. I have no idea about starting a business but it would be very cool if you could get it all sorted out. You seem very creative and I imagine you could make a shop look really nice!

Bailey, glad your Nana and step Granddad were able to visit, that is very sweet of them. Hopefully his tests go well.

I am also really worried about Dani and wondering the same thing if the twins do come before 24 weeks. I've heard of babies making it before then but I don't know what each hospital's policy is. Hopefully they will be able to get them to stay put until AT LEAST 24 weeks and then we won't ever have to know! 

As for me and the blacking out/falling... I will call the Doctor if it happens again or anything else strange happens. I was just there two days ago and she said everything looked okay so I think it might just be fatigue added up on top of still not being 100% from what my body went through. I don't have any friends/family to come help (my Mom was here but just left and live across the country from us.) My DH has been trying to help and I have been stubborn and wanting to do more things myself. Last night gave me quite a scare though (especially imagining the baby in my arms) so I am going to basically just sit/lay/sleep when I can today and do nothing other than baby diapers, nursing emily, and feeding myself. I've been feeling really weak lately, and do this morning, but luckily no more collapsing. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## baileybubs

Good, glad to hear you are resting Amy, and stop being stubborn lol!! I know what it's like though, I'm terrible for it, at work some of the ladies used to shout at me for doing too much but I just felt I couldn't sit down when stuff needing doing!!

Mrs d - Eurgh vitamin drinks don't sound too good Hun. Do you have a favourite soup that you can stock up on, and maybe smoothies and yoghurts. Saying that if your fridge doesn't work you can't really stock up on yoghurts can you. Have you asked if there's a quieter fridge lol! 

Yeah those clothes bouquets are good aren't they? My relative (too complicated to describe her exact family link to me lol!!) apparently made this for me and she does it from home as a business after quitting her job to be at home with her baby. 

I think it's great to open your own shop Cath, I'm like you though I'd have no idea where to start. I would love to open my own cafe with df, we have discussed it and would love a bistro cafe but I don't know how I would approach it. I think that we might need to have a mortgage on a house first so we have collateral or something? Not sure but I am definately going to look at it coz it's my last part of my 5 year plan lol!! First of all is getting a house, then getting married, then getting our own business lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh poor dani just seen her updates :(. So terrifying. Will they do anything if the babies come in the next couple of weeks? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy are you getting enough sleep hun and are you eating enough?? maybe its something as simple as that that caused you to black out?? Thanks for trying to re-add me hun :-D 

Bailey DF have their own cafe and they are going to buy a post office/house that they will do up and rent out and they asked if we wanted it and keep it as a shap so I could have my own business but where we live there isnt enough passing trade to do what I want :-( if thats what you want to do hun def go for it!! Lifes too short for what ifs and I wish i did this and that  xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I just googled and there have been twinnies born at 23 weeks and they have been fine, no conditions or anything apart from a longer stay in NICU so thats good to hear, i just wanna give her a massive hug xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I found that when I googled too Cath, but that's why I'm concerned whether the hospital will actually do anything as they aren't 24 weeks yet. But surely if they are doing all this to try and stop the labour then hopefully it will work and they can stay in there as long as possible.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah thats true hun, I think its up to the Drs and consultants really isnt it? If they feel they will be fine they will do something and like you said they are doing everything they can right now so fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope so.

I've just tried to add you to the group too Cath and it won't let me, it doesn't even say why, just says I can't add that person? Weird.


----------



## cupcake1981

I tried to add you to Cath, I think Dani needs to do it as admin x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies, never mind ill just come on here for updates thank you though xxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't want my pea and ham soup now, want something tasty but I don't know what now. 

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

I managed to add fletch for a second time but she had to do something her end too. I've sent you a link, click on that and I think you can then be added xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun iv just requested it now 

I had a wrap hun it was aright, iv gone off food lately lol! 

meeting my cousin tomorrow, hopefully my little baby converse will arrive so i can start decorating  visit my nan saturday and pop up the cemetery with some daffodils for my grandad and having friends round sat night what about you hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I have nothing planned really, df is working all weekend of course. I am thinking of going up to see my parents on the sunday maybe, but I have a distinct lack of money this week with it being the end of the month so I will probably just have a chill out weekend. 

My in laws keep telling me that I can go over in the evening when df is at work and I'm alone and (in their words) bored. Its nice of them and I know they mean well and want to check I am ok, but now I feel like I HAVE to go over at some point, and in all honesty I am enjoying this time on my own just slobbing about in my pjs, napping when I want to etc lol. Its only because now I drive they can see my car on the driveway and assume I must be at home all the time and bored!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, that is nice of them to invite you over but I can totally relate to feeling obligated to go and wanting to just hang out. Maybe go every once in awhile and/or tell them that you appreciate the offer and will take them up on it if you are lonely but that you are enjoying your time to rest/prepare for Millie.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't want to feel rude or for them to think I'm ignoring their invite but by teatime I'm just so tired!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've been quiet, been so tired.

Bailey yeh for the mw Hun Millie will be here soon :)

Mrs d ur quite right eat junk while u can..x

Cath a shop wud be great... Did u get the day off tomoro?x

Amy I hope ur sleeping enough Hun, how scary for u..x

Cupcake how are u chick?x

Aw I hope Dani is ok and they twins stay put... She must be so scared. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cheryl

Dani just posted on Facebook to say they tried to do the stitch today but it seems that her waters had already gone . I'm not sure what the latest now is but it's all very scary.

How are you hun?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw such a shame I hope everything goes ok for her she must be terrified..x

I'm gd had the midwife today.. My placenta is still low and baby is in breech I've to go to the clinic to see mw and ADR at 36 wks to see if its going to be a section.. She said the type of breech it is it won't turn.xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh dear, how do you feel about the section? Think I'd be a bit relieved!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's a pain Cheryl, how can they be so sure he won't turn? All they kept saying to me when Millie was breech was "plenty of time yet, she'll turn". Glad everything else is looking ok though. Will you be disappointed if you have to have a c section?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh what a bummer Cheryl, I hope Leo proves them wrong and turns for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Cheryl I hope he suprises you all and turns :-D 

Yep got tomorrow off hun thank God lol

I feel so sorry for Dani I really hope the twinnies stay put for a good few weeks xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my word, I dont mean to bore you all again with the air bed saga, but I had fixed the second hole yesterday, it didnt go down at all last night, and I've just been for a nap now and its gone down!! Theres a third hole!!!! I've come to the conclusion I am just too heavy now for the airbed to cope with it haha :rofl: 
I am ordering another one (coz it belongs to MIL anyway so will need to replace it for them) but until it arrives I was hoping it would last lol!!! I just dont know when to give up do I hahaha??!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, glad you and baby are doing okay (even if he is sitting in a not so helpful position!) 

Cath, enjoy your day off!!!

My heart goes out to Dani, I can't even imagine what she is going through.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey please don't get a new airbed, I'll miss the stories xxx

Amy how have you been today? Any more blackouts? xxx

Cath yay for having tomorrow off, have a fantastic time wedding dress shopping and business planning xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I bet you cant wait to shop for wedding dresses Cath, but I'm confused as I thought you already had one? I'm gonna dread going for mine coz I think I'll get such a mix of opinions from my mum, MIL and friends!

Mrs d did you get the maccy d's lol, think I'm obsessed lol. Lol, I think I;ve spent so much time patching up this air bed now that I dont want to get a new one haha!!

Cheryl - did they say you had placenta previa or is it just low lying and could still be ok for natural birth?


----------



## baileybubs

Amy have you managed to nap today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol you and that air bed Bailey! 

Mrs d how you today?

Cath I'm so jealous of you being off tomo, would love a day off soooooo tired!

Is it normal to have cramps at almost 12 weeks? With backache? Is it cos baby starts doubling in size this week and its making room?


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I had cramps a lot early on, and off and on the entire pregnancy... I think it can be pretty normal but if anything is happening that really concerns you get checked out, if for no other reason then to ease your mind.

Bailey, I 2nd the not getting another airbed, we love your sagas!

Cath, I also was thinking you already had a dress?!?

I napped some this morning and haven't since. I am really tired right now but she needs to eat soon and one of the blankets i need to swaddle her is in the dryer at the moment so I figure she will eat soon and then I will try and nap again. I've not blacked out again today but feel weak, I am just trying to not be up or do much at all.


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy glad you've not blacked out again today, musta been scary. Little Emily sounds like she is getting into a nice routine x

I had bad cramps and backache at 7 weeks, and I'm 11niw, wondering if like some people get breakthrough bleeding when they would be due a period, instead I get breakthrough cramping?


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol sorry ladies im not going now lol I have to wait for my wall art to be delivered then meeting my cousin for lunch lol. I have got a dress byt im worried ill be too warm in it in Cyprus. ....only the deposit is paid so I can hopefully transfer deposit to a diff dress but im not telling mil or my mother as itll be a suprise when they see me in a diff dress on the day...

Wgats everyone up to tonight? 

Ladies what are your views on buying baby 
things before your even pregnant? ?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I second what Amy said, I just had cramping on and off throughout the pregnancy really, obviously now I am getting it daily because my body is getting ready for birth, so its probably just more adjusting and preparing. It could also be coz it coincides with when you would get a period yeah.

Aw Amy bless you, you sound like you need a big hug hun :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath will they let you transfer the deposit? Will they have ordered the dress? Lol buying stuff before you're preg? Guess there's no harm? I'm so scared to buy anything, couldn't even buy maternity bras!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh the dress thing makes sense now Cath lol

I say its all individual choice Cath, I still had some baby clothes from my first pregnancy and I kept them because I said that no matter what and no matter how we eventually got our baby (naturally, IVF or even adoption) that one day we would so one day would need them. Some people see it as a jinx, but you know me, PMA!


----------



## baileybubs

Then again saying that I wouldnt buy myself maternity clothes til after 12 weeks, so maybe I did think of it as a jinx somewhat. Sometimes it can be soemthing to look on with hope, but it could also then be a reminder of disappointment............sorry thats not much help is it???


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah they should do I just need to speak to head office. ....onky the deposit was paid so they wouldn't have ordered it just yet xxxx

Hhmmm im not one for shopping in charity shops not because im snobby or anything its just that iv bever thought of doing it hut I seen a quinny in their window for sale £80 and df knows how much I want a quinny so he wants to buy it. His way of looking at it is we have had all the bad luck so what else could happen xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

That's one of looking at it Bailey.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats what df said no matter what it will get used xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath I can imagine their faces x
As for baby stuff, if you see something you like, get it, it can't harm x

Cupcake I'm sure it's just bubba growing x

My aunt arrives tomorrow for the weekend so at least I'll have some company yay


----------



## baileybubs

It is a bargain for a quinny, but it just depends if you can deal with having it around, especially at times when (if!!) AF comes (but with the preseed you wont be getting AF anytime soon Cath lol)


----------



## cupcake1981

If my scan is good next Fri ill be going out and getting some maternity clothes, I can't wait as nothing looks good on me at the mo!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh mrsd have you got anything planned to do with her when she stays? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

What's a quinny?


----------



## baileybubs

New Look are very good for maternity clothes cupcake, and George at Asda (if your local ones sell maternity wear, when I wanted them they had got rid of all theirs for xmas party outfits!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Have you got any nice plans with your aunt mrs d?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thanks girls your the only people and my mother and sister who have told me to get it.....close friends have said no its bad luck...its a stroller and in excellent condition so im sooooo tempted ......have to wait abd see if its still there Saturday xxx


Cupcake I cant wait for your scan!! Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Quinny are lightweight prams hun that sell for stupid amount!! My sister paid £1200 for hers 7 years ago but she has had 2 children and didnt have to buy any otber prams xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No nothing planned we'll just play it by ear. My throat is so sore tonight, I've had a niggle all week but tonight it hurts to swallow, I've just had a chow mien and struggled to swallow it, I'd better get that Maccy Ds in while I still can x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d sorry your throat is sore, hopefully having the weekend off treatment will help soothe it a little (as well as a nice cold icy macdonalds milkshake lol).


----------



## MrsDuck

I've never heard of them???


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks for the tip Bailey, I did have a look on Debs at the Red Herring stuff and there's some really nice bits on there. 

Cath get it if you want it, do you think you will mind not being able to shop for a pr when you are preg again? 

Mrs d what are your plans with your aunt?


----------



## baileybubs

I cant believe you are 12 weeks almost cupcake, I cant wait for your scan too!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh a mcflurry could be just what the dr ordered except they make me poo


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry mrs d we all keep cross posting!


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Ooh a mcflurry could be just what the dr ordered except they make me poo

Hahaha I proper lol'd then mrs d!! :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

I know we all keep posting and I cant keep up lol


----------



## cupcake1981

O wish dani would update with what's going on. Her silence makes me worry x


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know what's in it but almost immediately I need the toilet :blush:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww mrsd try a milk shake aswell hun. Im forever having ulcers on ny throat and I can't eat so drink milkshake instead xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

This time next week I will be crapping myself!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know she must be terrified


----------



## cathgibbs

I still would have to shop for a pram I think unless I get yhe attachments to go on yhe quinny? Xxc


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Ooh a mcflurry could be just what the dr ordered except they make me poo
> 
> Hahaha I proper lol'd then mrs d!! :rofl:Click to expand...

As did I! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet you will be cupcake, but just try and picture the positive outcome hun

I am so worried about dani, its so scary, and to think they could have done something about this earlier in the week if they had listened to her


----------



## MrsDuck

And we'll all be checking FB every 2 seconds waiting for your post so don't leave us in limbo for too long ;) xx

Cath and bailey I'll give the milkshake a go x


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> And we'll all be checking FB every 2 seconds waiting for your post so don't leave us in limbo for too long ;) xx

Like I did lol!! But wasnt my fault to be fair as all the MW's went on their lunch and kept me waiting lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't want to say it but that's what I've been thinking bailey, I know we'll never know if this could have been prevented if something was done when she went in a few days ago but that has got to be what's going through her mind :(


----------



## cupcake1981

baileybubs said:


> I am so worried about dani, its so scary, and to think they could have done something about this earlier in the week if they had listened to her

I know it's disgraceful isn't it that it's come to this.

Aaaaarrrrgghhhhh so scared already! I was worried the 3 weeks b4 hand that it would drag but its flying. If its good I will be walking about like I've won the lottery!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

They kept her waiting long enough in the week didn't they xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You'll feel like you've won the lottery too cupcake.

Its just so ridiculous that they wouldnt pay attention to her. Poor dani. I am just praying that the stitch works and the twins stay safely snuggled.


----------



## cupcake1981

It's terrible the way she has been Treated. I'm so scared for her x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I just realized your Millie is almost a week "older" then Emily was when she was born.... that's crazy!

Cupcake, can't wait to hear all about that lottery walk!!!!!

Is Dani able to get the cerclage since her water is gone? I am very worried for them and my heart goes out to her, keep watching for updates. I hate that they didn't listen to her earlier.


----------



## MrsDuck

She didn't have the stitch hun coz they found her waters had already gone :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh crap, yeah I did read that, I wonder what they are doing for her now then? I dont want to say what I think might be happening


----------



## baileybubs

AmyB1978 said:


> Bailey, I just realized your Millie is almost a week "older" then Emily was when she was born.... that's crazy!

I know I thought that the other day, its strange isnt it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've been asking dr google and there are soooo many stories of preterm labour with waters broken and with meds they haven't given birth for weeks so there is still a great chance everything will be fine xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh thats good, lets hope it can help dani and keep those twinnies in there for a few more weeks


----------



## Tawn

Wow, another super chatty day!

Cath, I say go for it! I don't believe in jinxes! And I bought a few things before I was pg after the mc. DH said, we aren't stopping till we have a baby no matter what, so we went for it. Plus it was something from babies R Us which was £130 originally and down to £59 and I can't pass up a bargain!!!! LOL. OHHHHH love the new dress concept! Do you have any pics of dresses you have been thinking about/looking at online!? I loved it when we were in wedding dress mode talking about it and posting pics all the time before! ROUND 2! :)

MrsD, I am sorry you are in pain hun!!!!!!! I really hope the fact that it is almost the weekend means you get to recover some and feel a bit better for at least a few days. Do we have a countdown for how many sleeps till you get to go home? xx

Amy, these blackouts sounds scary!!!!! Please take care of yourself hun, and if you feel like there really is something bigger going on don't let your doctor tell you it is in the range of "normal" and pass it off. You know your body better than anyone and it is so much better to be safe than sorry. :hugs:

Cheryl, are you on ML yet hun? If not, it must be soon! Sorry about Leo being difficult with positioning and your placenta, but I am really hoping that things might spontaneously turn around for you at your 36 week scan!

Bailey, you and your airbed! Lol, I can't believe it! And I can't believe you are full term in 2 WEEKS!!!!! YIKES! That is so soon! I am so unbelievably excited for you, and to see pics of Millie! Have you written out a birth plan hun? And has your Health Visitor come round yet? Mine came today and I absolutely LOVED her! She seems fabulous and I am really excited about that, especially since I know it can be luck of the draw with HVs.

I have been so worried about Dani today too. I keep talking to my DH about it over the last couple of days and he is like "who is this again?" It is strange to care so much and know so much about someone you've never met, but I really hope those twinnies can be kept baking for a few more weeks! I think I saw a tv show once where that happened and what they did was put the mum on strong IV antibiotics (because of the waters going) for the few weeks she needed and kept her elevated until the babies were mature enough to be delivered and everyone turned out just fine. I really hope something liek that is the plan for dani!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey tawn! Yeah I cant believe 2 weeks! I cant wait to meet her. I dont think our HVs come out before baby is born round here, my friend who;s just had her baby didnt mention seeing hers beforehand. So nice to hear yours is a good one though!!
I havent written out a birth plan yet, I sometimes get the feeling it wont get read but I should coz I have no doubt df will forget everything I have said lol!! Have you written one yet?

Oh I hope that will be the case for dani, its going to be a horrible time for her though.


----------



## baileybubs

And I definately get what you mean about caring so much about people you;ve never met. I keep talking to df about it too, must be odd for him coz he has no idea who I'm on about.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies went for a long bath and its so chatty in here.

Mrs d I want a mcflurry so bad but can't hav tht ice cream while pg..x

Cupcake almost 12 wks Hun it's going quick.. I don't mind a section to be honest..x

Cath I'd get it Hun as ur df says u hav had enuf bad luck...x

Tawn hey yeah ml is in touching distance.. How u keeping?x

Bailey yeh for ordering a new air bed... Don't go putting holes in tht one lol... The mw said the way it's lying breech it won't turn... I don't mind, oh and the placenta is just low lying she said if it wasn't breech I cud get a natural birth...x

Amy how are u Hun?x

I'm so worried about dani I hope they can stall the birth a cpl of wks. X


----------



## Tawn

Nope, I haven't written mine either yet Bailey, but probably will do in the next week or so. For me I am just going to keep it pretty to the point, but I want it spelled out for DH in case he has to be my champion for any reason if I am unable to speak for myself, if that makes sense? Plus there are some things I want written in stone, like no perthidine and no episiotomy without informing me/asking consent kind of things.

Cheryl, I've been really well thanks! I am just an absolute bundle of energy and happiness and nesting right now, it is kinda ridiculous cause I feel like Susie flipping Sunshine all the time lol. My HV actually said she couldn't believe how upbeat and energetic I was, but I feel like I have been taking "happy pills" :wacko: So I'm enjoying it for as long as it lasts before I get REALLY uncomfortable and cranky! :haha:

How about yourself? How many more days till ML exactly then? Are your parents still over the moon about Leo being a boy? I cannot believe you managed to keep that quiet for so long!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be going home 3 weeks tomorrow, it'll be here before I know it, no ticker as not much room left on my siggi. I'm glad you like your health visitor xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good u feel so well Tawn hope it lasts... 2 days to go... Yeah mum and dad are so pleased can't believe we kept it for 12 wks. X

Aw mrs d hope it flys by.
Yes in and youl be back to ttc before u kno it. Xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc thats fab news!!! Maybe the cramping abd bleeding is a sign of them getting nice and comfy. Did your dr seem concerned xxx

I hope so, i'm still a little freaked by it as i have bled most of today too. Doc's don't seem concerned, say everything looks to be fine in there for right now.

I hope Dani is ok and her twins are!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw that's great ttc, praying they both snuggle in and are happy and healthy!!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Just had my MW appt and everything is as fine as ever, bp spot on, she's head down and getting lower to get ready. The MW said that my bump is measuring a tad over but baby feels normal size, she doesn't think I've got an overly big baby but we'll have to wait and see lol!! I still think its just coz they changed my due date and I'm convinced she'll be a week or so early, but again just have to wait and see!
> 
> Mrs d are you gonna try again for Maccy ds? I could just eat one myself now I'm so hungry!! I'm going to end up getting one at some point soon with all this talk of it lol!!
> Did you know though that when you are pregnant you aren't supposed to have a Mcflurry or a milkshake coz the machines they make them with harbour bacteria???? Gutted!!
> 
> For those not on fb, dani is ok, not contracting, but still bleeding and has a scan any minute now to see how the twins are and hopefully assess what's going on.

Oh good, i'm glad everything is ok with Dani and the twins. What a relief and hope it stays that way.

Glad to hear everything went great with your appt. Tawn. Sounds like baby is perfect.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ttc sorry u had a scare but congrats on the twin Hun... Hope ur doin ok...xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Is it your last day of work today Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

My proper last day was mon but I just hav a cpl today and tomoro and thts me :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for maternity leave Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun good to finally relax a bit. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wohhhooooo I bet yiu cant wait hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Really ladies, nothing at all since this morning?!? I am disappointed in you! ;) I actually accidentally unsubscribed from the lucky thread this morning trying to use my iPod while nursing and figured the lack of notification was from that, that I hadn't managed to re-subscribe properly... but nope, i had.. you've just been super quiet!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I was thinking it was quiet too Amy, I've been out today with my friends who have just had babies and had a lovely day, then I just guessed everyone else was busy having a fun Friday evening lol! I've just been at home watching boxsets of House!

How's Emily today? And how are you?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey I was gonna come on an hour ago to ask where everyone was but figured you were all of having fun Friday nights! On stuck home for the 2nd night in a row while hubs is at poker :(.


----------



## baileybubs

Men and their games eh cupcake!?

How have you been today? 12 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Not to bad, not been too sick last couple of days, maybe a bit less tired, but been a bit achy and crampy, but I shouldn't moan to a woman that's 34 weeks preg should I!! Yes a plum tomorrow altho I prefer being a lime! 

Yes footy last night, poker tonight.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, the first tri was just as hard as the 3rd tri Hun so moan away!! It's just a different kind of tired in the 3rd tri, but at least I have the luxury of mat leave now and you don't Hun. 

Well my df is constantly at the gym when he gets breaks from work, he's been going in earlier and coz they are busy only finishes late too so I feel like I never see him!


----------



## baileybubs

Why do you prefer being a lime lol?! Mines still not changed from a honeydew, I only have one more fruit left, the watermelon lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Dunno a lime seems bigger I guess! Yes I would have loved time off in the last few weeks its so hard working in first tri when your hiding running to the loo to vomit and the ridiculous tiredness!

Yep my hubs is a gym bunny to, it's a new fad tho, he'll get bored again soon.

I'm peeing every 30 mins tonight, getting on my nerves but again I'm sure you know all about that!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, you will get a nice break from the frequent urination in 2nd tri, now Millie hassled head down I constantly feel like I need to wee but I go and nothing lol!! It's very annoying! Especially when I feel the need to go and then think "have I just been already or not?" Lol coz I've forgot!

My df has also just become a gym addict, I was hoping it would be a phase too but unfortunately he's signed a yea contract so even if he does get bored, for £35 a month he can get his ass down to the gym so we aren't wasting money haha!!

Have you managed to watch any OBEM yet or still not ready?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah I watched them all, I love it. Are you watching it? Just seem a bit real!

Hubs has 3 months contract, says he's giving up when money's tighter when I'm not working.


----------



## baileybubs

I wish my idiot df had thought of that, he signed up for it then when I said what will we do when I'm only on mat pay and he said he'll cancel if he has to, so I looked at his contract and its 12 months coz he's a plonker!! This is why I am in charge of the money between us lol!!

I get a bit scared watching OBEM now, I'm not scared of the pain but more of things going wrong!! I'm also worried about when they'll let me come in, coz df doesn't drive it's scary to think that the MW's might say I can't come in and then of its getting too late I won't have anyone to drive me!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Will your inlaws drive you? How far is the hosp. I guess that you'll need to explain that you are your only mode of transport and that if you don't come in now, you'll be driving when in established labour and that's probably not safe!!!!

I have a dilemma, I'm about to run out of my high dose FA, guess doc only gave me enough to last until 12 weeks. Should I call and try and get another prescription or just continue with my pregnacare with FA in it? I think the neur tube closes by 12 weeks so I guess it's done all it can by now?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my in laws can drive me and my parents are only 20 mins away too, but it's if they are all at work I'm worried lol! 

I would just speak to your doc on Monday but I think the FA in pregnancare should be enough after this stage I would think x


----------



## cupcake1981

Try not to worry hun, I'm sure it will all work out on the day. I'm like you tho, would want back up plans for my back up plans!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure it will all work out anyway lol!

Have you still been taking baby aspirin?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep and not giving that up yet, but will mention to the doc and get his opinion on that to x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies aw cupcake sorry u hav had another night in yourself... I think the pregnacare shud be enuf... Oh and 12 wks tomoro :)

Aw bailey sorry ur df is a plonker with his money, how far are u? Too ar for a axi to the hospital?xx

Is there been anymore updates on daniXx


----------



## baileybubs

She updated saying there hadn't been anything different today, just resting so fingers crossed all the rest and everything they are doing is keeping them twins where they are for now!

Cupcake I was unsure about giving up the baby aspirin too, but then when they said I was borderline aneamic it made it easier for me to stop taking it.


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - yeah it's about 20 mins drive to the hospital so we could get a taxi possibly. Hopefully if I start contracting earlier on in the day my mum will have come up coz she only works til 2pm x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, yay for 12 weeks! I remember how hard it was working in first tri, hang in there it does get better (before it gets worse again!) ;)
I think the pregnacare is probably enough but would ask your dr too.

Sorry you ladies are alone, my DH is home but keeps complaining he is tired. He went kayaking and out to lunch today during work for a work function and I am having a very hard time being sympathetic as he has no idea what tired really feels like!

I forgot it was Friday night, no wonder it was quiet!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not surprised you weren't sympathetic towards dh Amy!!! Tell him to try swapping places with you lol! Men! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I'm currently trying to find the motivation to get dressed! I'm so tired and woke with period type-pains again. I'm convinced she will be coming earlier than April 5th (or maybe that's just wishful thinking!!)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm just sat here looking at the huge pile of ironing and realised that its all df's clothes!!! Not one bit of it is mine coz I normally wear leggings and stretchy tops etc. I wondered why I'd never ironed before in my previous life as a singleton lol!! It's because him being in my life has created yet another chore for me lol!! And all he has to do in return is take the rubbish out and Hoover upstairs. The things we do for love eh?! 
The funny thing is he tells me that he doesn't mind his stuff being ironed and I've seen him put creased clothing on before and not care! So really I only iron his clothes coz I don't want to be seen with a scruff bag haha!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Let him be a scruff and stay in pjs all day today resting!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I've still not done any ironing. I hate ironing so much! I always think that people will think badly of me if he's a scruff - as if its my job to iron his clothes??! Lol! I've already cleaned the kitchen, hoovered and put the other washing away so I'm having a rest now lol!

My problem is I get bored sitting watching tv so I want to do something, just not ironing lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I won't iron my hubs clothes as I know if I didn't, he wouldn't bother!!! Even his work shirts we hang on hangers so the creases drop out! I'd do it if he was bothered but he's not so I don't!


----------



## baileybubs

My df is useless at ironing. He's one of those who had his mum do everything for him even up until he moved out of his parents house when he was 25 (yep 25!!). It more coz we don't have a dryer so our clothes have to dry on a maiden or radiator so end up really creased. His chef whites are the worst!


----------



## baileybubs

And yay you're a plum cupcake!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh bum, now df isn't getting a break today so I won't see him at all. Not his fault I know but I feel like I never see him at the mo! 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I hope you are all well and enjoying a pj day xx

I've got such a sore throat I can hardly swallow, looking forward to Tuesday when I see the nurse to see if there is anything I can take :( 

We went to see a show last night rock of ages, which was great and have been down to Camden markets today :) 

Are you 12 weeks today cupcake? Is your ticker wrong? x

I hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d sorry your throat is sore, I hope the nurse can give you something on Tuesday. 

Sounds like you've had a lovely day. Was rock of ages good?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes my hubs is the same I curse my mil sometimes for picking up and cleaning after him all those years as its not good for me now!!!

And yes I am a plum!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes it was good but I like 80's music.

I am still seeing a lime and it says 11 weeks 3 days cupcake?? What's wrong with my connection??

My aunt has booked us a manicure and pedicure at the sanctuary for Monday, I'm truly being spoilt :)


----------



## cupcake1981

No tickers not wrong mrs D, I'm 12 weeks today, so am a plum! Sorry your throat is so sore xxx

I've been and had my nails done, and went for lunch with my parents then gonna go home and see my hubs as Ive been out all day. Going to ikea Tomo, so excited as I've not been there in ages!


----------



## baileybubs

Weird how cupcakes ticker is coming up wrong on yours mrs d, how bizarre!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is it ok on yours bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah says 12 weeks and is a plum


----------



## MrsDuck

Mines still saying 11+3 and I've posted and refreshed??

Sounds like you've had a great day cupcake x


----------



## cupcake1981

How weird! Yes home now and on my sofa lol! Snacks and chilling tonight ready for the hell that will be ikea tomo!! x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling very restless today, I can't sit still, I keep getting up and going in the kitchen, looking for what food I want to eat and deciding I don't want any of it lol!! I'm doing my own head in lol!!

What you going to Ikea for tomorrow Hun? I'm debating a trip to dfs for a new sofa (the whole 0% finance for 4 years deal) coz our sofa is completely knackered, but I can't bring myself to commit to another monthly bill when I know how much we are going to struggle the next 6 months with me not working! But then I think I'll be spending a lot of time at home so maybe it's worth the investment.....I don't know!


----------



## cupcake1981

I need new wall lights for our bedroom, and I want some new bed sheets. We may have a sneaky look at the baby stuff to but ill probably chicken out! If only we were going next weekend there is a huge mamas and papas next door but I won't be brave enough to go in there tomo!

We got our sofa from dfs, it's soooooo comfy, it's a deep, 4 seater, like a bed luckily for hubs when he snores haha! Sometimes you don't start paying until 6 months later or something so could be a possibility for you x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I didn't think about that!!! I'll have a nosey on their website actually and see if there's any offers on pay later at the mo!! Thanks!!

Aww it's such a shame you couldn't have had your scan this week, but then once it all goes well in Friday (which it will) you can go back to mamas and papas next weekend!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah you might get lucky and not have to pay til after you go back to work if you are planning to. 

I don't really feel pregnant today other than a bit if backache, haven't felt sick and in not that tired. Is that normal for 12 weeks to start feeling better again? I do think I have the start of my bump tho!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Amy men are just a nightmare sometimes...x

Mrs d sounds great. A manicure and pedicure wud be fab.x

Bailey we got a dfs sofa for our spare bedroom in aug and we don't start paying till April then it's 0% apr for 3 yrs so maybe you will get a deal like tht...x

Cupcake a plum:) aw hope u hav a nice day at ikea and then next wk u can go back and go into mamas and papas.. totally normal to hav the sickness away now mines went at 13 wksx

Well I'm just waiting on our takeaway coming chicken chasni, rice, chips and garlic nan I am starving. Tomoro I'm going to visit my friend who's just had a wee girl Kiera, I can't wait to see her.xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cheryl :hi: yeah ive seen that deal on the dfs website, pay nothing for a year and 0% for 3 years so going to take a trip there on monday now yay!

Cupcake - yeah i started feeling less pregnant around 12-13 weeks, i just looked back at my journal and i wrote at 12 weeks i was feeling less pregnant


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for new sofa bailey! So exciting, might even come b4 Millie is born to! Do you know what kinda style you want? 

I know it's normal as the placenta kicks in doesn't it, but I'm so paranoid!! 

I'm suddenly really hungry despite only having a big lunch at about 3! Got myself chips and dips for dinner thinking id only want a snack but maybe 12 weeks of no appetite and not eating that much is catching up on me!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah a new sofa will be lovely bailey...x

Cupcake when I got to 13 wks I was starving I ate everything after living off of crackers..x


----------



## baileybubs

I want a black leather sofa, either a 2 and a 3 seater or one of those L shape ones coz we have a really big living/dining room. 

It has hard to believe that its the placenta taking over isnt it? And the increase in appetite is another sign that it is taking over though, because you arent getting as much ms. I am feeling hungry but theres nothing in a want to eat. Mmm what chips and dips have you got?


----------



## cupcake1981

I have chilli Doritos and cheese and chive dip. Yum. Hubs keeps eyeing them up but im not sharing!!

Leather will be good for wiping off mess from little people!

Cheryl I've not been living of crackers but I've def had a tiny appetite and struggled to eat at times!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Ive always had leather sofas, especially with my dog coz dog fur just sticks to fabric sofas!! Oooh I'm all excited!!

I've got some tortillas and salsa, as well as a nacho cheese dip that I thought I would love (coz I love having nachos with cheese sauce at the cinema) but its horrible!! Its nothing like the nacho cheese sauce at the cinema lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that stuff in the jar? It's so gross!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it is, its disgusting isnt it?? Feel like writing to Doritos and telling them how minging it is!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think that stuff, and cockroaches would be the only things to survive a nuclear holocaust.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah it is possibly the most disgusting thing I have tasted!! And yet I have still got it in my fridge for some reason??


----------



## baileybubs

Turns out the salsa was a bad idea too, heartburn!!! So now I'm drinking a pint of whole milk! I'm gonna end up putting on another stone in weight before Millie arrives with all this whole milk lol! But it tastes sooooo good!


----------



## cupcake1981

I've had quite a lot of milk lately. It tastes so good when drinking it but don't like the aftertaste!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lots of hugs and prayers for Dani.

TTCBABY: Where is your most special of updates. :)

Cupcake: Yay, for 12 weeks! :) Maternity shopping is going to be fun! 

You all are making me hungry and I'm not even prego!

Duck: I hope you are feeling better. And also that you enjoyed your visit with your Aunt.

AFM: I'm still around a bit.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi leinz glad you are still around, I hope you and the girls are well xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Leinz, hi! Hope things are going well!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! :) Things are going to perfection! The girls are great! I'm feeling alot better after surgery. I'm finding the no teeth self esteem issues gone. However, I still hate the way I look. We still have lots of work to do on our house. So much unpacking etc. I have yet to decorate walls and haven't even started on our bedrooms. But, my schedule has thinned so thats wonderful.

We are starting to TTC our last. Anxious about AF's arrival and ready to complete our family. Perhaps a bit soon for most, but after serious consideration and talks we are ready. So, maybe things are going a bit too well. LOL!

Here is my Zoela. 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_0084_zps8e26619a.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

Zoela is adorable! Glad you are feeling better regarding your teeth and I hope things get settled with the house as soon as possible.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh she is soooo adorable leinz!! And she looks just like her big sister in that picture!! 
Wow ttc already! I don't think my body is going to forgive me after this pregnancy lol!! It will be lovely to have them close in age though! 

Amy how are you today? 

I'm so tired today! Shattered in fact, all I did was go to matalan for some nighties and had lunch with mil!! Also saw my gorgeous nieces and nephews, they are so cute!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Leinz she is lovely! Ttc again already!! You must love having babies!

We went to ikea and got lots! Also saw like 6 sets of twins in there???? Then we stopped in the way home for food and there was another set of identical twin boys in there to!!! So weird, if I didn't know I only had 1 bean I'd think it was a sign we were having twins!! 

Bailey are your nighties for hospital?


----------



## baileybubs

Wow was there definately no sign of a second sac when you had your scan Hun? You never know, that early it would be possible for a second to be hiding!! 

Yeah they were for the hospital. And some slippers. It was odd coz my MIL is good at reminding df when he owes her money or if she buys things for him (for example, she buys him new chef whites coz he needs them, without asking if he wants her to and then asks for the money!!). But today I kept trying to give her the money for my nighties and for lunch and she kept avoiding it! So I didn't look gift horse in the mouth and let her lol!!

She also bought us a baby sleeping bag which is so soft. And then my gorgeous niece was being asked if she knew who was having a baby and she pointed at me and said "baby Emilia" which melted my heart!! She's only 3 and she already knows her cousins name!

What did you get from ikea?


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, that is weird to see so many twins! Maybe there was one hiding earlier on! ;) Now I really can't wait for that scan of yours!!!

Bailey, take it easy and rest while you can!

I am doing pretty good today.. haven't had anymore blackout spells since that one day.. have been getting dizzy off and on but am trying to be really careful when that happens. I just came and laid down to try to nap but Emily is starting to stir so I am trying to make sure she stays asleep before I go to sleep because there is nothing worse then 5 minutes of sleep! I joke that she has me on a "nanny-cam" so she can tell when I am falling asleep and time her waking up! She is adorable and I am soooo much in love with her. I can't wait for the rest of you Lucky ladies to experience Motherhood someday (soon or in the not-so-distant future for those of you still TTC.)


----------



## baileybubs

Awww she sounds so adorable! I bet Millie is like that, sensing when I will be falling asleep like Emily! Glad to hear no more blackouts though Amy.


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha she had such a good look around she took like 15 mins scanning me she couldn't have missed another sac. Unless there's 2 in one sac lol! Lol I'd fall off the table if there were!

We got a new chest of drawers and a bedside table, new bed sheets, wall lights, potato peeler lol and a few other bits and pcs. My hubs was a spoilt child all day tho and clearly did not want to be at ikea on a Sunday, we had so many rows lol!

Bailey dont knock a gift horse! Sounds like you had a lovely day.

Emily is so adorable Amy, I'm sure she will sleep more soon xx


----------



## baileybubs

I feel like all I do with df these days is row cupcake. He acts like I am making him sacrifice everything and being a complete nag. Did he have something else he wanted to be doing cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope just Men are allergic to Ikea, well mine is anyway! We have such different taste in interior decor as well but I win lol. We've rowed so much this pregnancy but I blame my hormones and a lower tolerance!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I try really hard to be more tolerant but it never works lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey your df would test the patience of a saint! X


----------



## baileybubs

It's like I already have a child with him lol, but I love despite it all. I know I can be very high maintenance and he's very laid back so we balance each other out. 

What are you up to this evening? I'm watching a film called Its Complicated. It's quite good. I've got such bad backache at the moment though I can't keep still to watch it!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's complicated....with Alec Baldwin and meryl Streep? Dunno if I've seen it. 

I'm hiding in the bedroom while hubs builds some furniture, steering clear!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's the one. It is good, I'm hoping it had a happy soppy ending, I'm in a soft kinda mood lol!!

My df gets very stressed when he tried to build furniture and stuff lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep mine to, hence hiding in the bedroom!


----------



## baileybubs

How ridiculous am I? I'm say here crying coz df has just phoned me and said they want him to work tomorrow again when it's his day off. I don't even know why I'm crying, I could go see my mum instead or something but I just feel like I miss df so much at the moment.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Hun, that's disappointing :(. Go see your mum like you say and do something nice with her xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ok I've pulled myself together now, damn these hormones! Do you know what I do make myself feel better when I get upset? I listen to a song called The Book of Love by Peter Gabriel. It's so lovely and reminds me how much I love df and he loves me and how lucky I am lol, I'm a weirdo aren't I haha??! 
My eyes hurt now grrr :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's sweet xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope u all had a lovely weekend.x

Amy how are u Hun? I'm glad u hav had no more blackouts..x

Aw cupcake i hope ur dh got ur furniture built up... Did u go into mamas and papas for a wee nosey?x

Bailey I'm so sorry ur df has to work again thts rubbish, hope u hav a nice wee day with ur mum...x

Afm saw my friends new baby she is so tiny, went to mothercare and picked up a cpl of vests to do me till baby comes and will do me in hospital too, 
hopefully I don't grow out of them quickly.

Oh I got Leo's going home pram suit and a little cardi I had been eying up but it was on sale yesterday so I had to buy it.

Today me and hubby are going to go for lunch and get a food shop, then tonight antinatal classes start. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, his outfit is adorable! Hope class goes well.


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun... I'm looking forward to the class. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl thats sooooooooooo cute hun!! I bet it looks tiny in irl!!

how is everyone? sorry iv been off all weekend iv had a really busy weekend! 

xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, that is adorable! And how exciting about your antenatal course starting! DH and I have ours next Monday (a full day kinda thing, yikes!) and that is pretty much that as I didn't want to pay for an NCT course. Which one are you doing?

Bailey, I hope you manage to find something fun to do today despite DH working again. Just think, more money for Millie when she comes! :hugs:

Cupcake, only 4 MORE SLEEPS! YAY! Oh I can't wait for your update afterwards, you are going to be bouncing off the walls!!!

Amy, poor you! Emily needs to start letting her mommy rest when she rests! I hope you start getting some sleep soon hun, and feeling better physically. Glad there are no more blackouts though!

Leinz, Zoela is as always gorgeous! She does look a LOT like Chloe in that picture! I can't believe you are ttc again, you are amazing! I think I would feel too unbelievably tired, I feel like you are super mom! You don't seem tired at all (tell me your secrets, so I can do the same in a month-month and a half's time lol) Fx'd for you that it is quick and easy going making your final bambino! 

Cath, I read your story on FB about how you set your hair on fire this weekend!!!! EEK! Is it recovering alright? Or was the damage pretty severe? What else did you get up to on your busy weekend?

MrsD, how is your throat feeling now hun? Has a weekend's rest settled it a bit or is it still as sore? I hope you have some meds or something that can help you get through the next 3 weeks!! And I'm glad you got to go see the show! How fun!

AFM, today is stepson's birthday so we have had an INSANELY busy weekend as well! It was totally worth it though, because he keeps saying "this is the best day/birthday of my whole life!!" every 10 seconds, bless him! Bout time he is made to feel special on his big day. I loved planning all the surprises too, like homemade chocolate pancakes and scrambled eggs for breakfast this morning before school, and packing him a super secret special birthday lunch and planning his birthday party etc. Makes me feel like such a mum already, I am even more excited to have #2 come along!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yes Zoela is absolutely stunning Leinz!!! such a pretty looking baby!!

Awww Tawn i honestly pooped myself haha! ummmm quite a lot got burnt but I washed it yesterday and it doesnt look too bad but then i brunt the other side of my hair on the hairdryer but thankfully that was mainly my extensions but the bit i burnt on Saturday was my natural hair :-( 

Tawn has your fruit changed?! I dont think iv seen that fruit before!! It reminds me of a pumpkin not a squash lol! ohhhh bless him he is soooo lucky to have you a a step mother!! Has his mother been in touch today for his birthday?? is he still as excited to have Madison on the way?? xxx


----------



## Tawn

I bet Cath! I would have freaked!!!!! I'm glad you didn't get hurt or the damage wasn't too bad hun! Yikes! Did you have to trim it up to even it out?

Nope, that has been my fruit for agggeeessss. Lol! I think I might change to a honeydew tomorrow, but not 100% positive though.

Nope his mum hasn't contacted him yet. But she'll probably call tonight. We offered to lift the ban on him sleeping over this past weekend so they could celebrate his birthday together as she wasn't invited to his party on Sunday (she isn't speaking to her family and they were all coming as Ollie has lots of young cousins and we didn't want it to end up in a fight) but she said no that she was "working" Saturday night. Ummmm, she works 12hrs a week in a sweetie shop, didn't know they were open Saturday nights lol! Then we found out there was an all night party at the local club and her and her druggie bf were going there instead. 

It isn't that big of a deal that she had plans, but why lie about working rather than just saying "sorry I already have plans" etc. :shrug: If it were me, I guess I would jump at the opportunity to have my son stay over for a night to celebrate his birthday when I only see him 2 hours a week usually?

And yes, he is adorable about Madison, totally melts my heart! He has taken to giving my belly kisses at bedtime after I get my nightly kisses and saying "goodnight double M" (which is his lil nickname for her haha) It is so sweet! He is going to be amazing, I just feel so lucky he isn't freaking out about possibly getting "pushed to the back burner" or whatever, even though he never would be!

How's work hun? And have you done your bd "clear out" yet as you are getting close to ov?!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Hope you all had lovely weekends!

Cath - OMG about your hair!!! I hope its (and you) are ok!!! Have you got any more walking coming up for your training? I still can't believe you are doing that its amazing!

Tawn - Awww your step son has the world best step mum!! I bet he's so happy, and how cute that he says its the best birthday he's ever had! Such a shame that he's never felt that way before though coz of his mum, but he'll have loads of amazing future birthdays with you to make up for it! How's Madison doing? Any ideas what position she is in yet?
I wish df did get paid extra today but he's salaried so he doesn't even get anything for going in, it sucks!!

Cheryl - yay for antenatal classes!! Mine were rubbish lol, only because I already knew everything they told me and because surprise surprise df couldn't come so I was on my own. It was nice to see the delivery suite at the hospital though. Are your classes at the hospital?

Mrs d - hope your throat feels ok after a bit if a rest. You are so brave with everything you are going through and you never complain! 

Amy - I hope Emily has let you have some more sleep Hun and no more signs of blackouts. 

Leinz - have you been bleeding much since Zoela's birth? Or just waiting on first AF now?

Cupcake - eeeek not long now Hun!! How are you feeling today? Did hubby mange to get the stuff built without injuring himself lol!

Hope everyone else is ok! My mum is busy today so I'm just gonna do some housework and potter around.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Tawn I don't know how you keep your cool with that woman!! Even if she did have plans surely spending time with her son would be more important than going to a party!! And did you say even her own family don't get along with her?


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Tawn io agree with Bailey how you keep your cool with that person I will never know!! she doesnt even deserve you and DH being decent to her to try to help her out with SS!! Ggrrrrrrrrrrrr she makes me so angry and I dont even know the woman!! Well SS is getting older and the older he gets the more aware he is of certain people so it'll come back and bite her on the ass!!! 

Awww Bailey why dont you have yourself a lil pampering session? Gets some face masks and paint your nails etc? thats what i do when im home alone and bored :-(

well I cant really tell how much damage is there until my extensions come out but i got a feeling its a lot because nearly all the one side of my head was on fire :-( was soooooo scary but also funny but i did nearly cry lol!!

Oohhhh i think i may be part of a Cleablue trial! they had on their website last month a new study about TTC and if you were interested to sign up etc and a lady just emailed me asking if im still ttc and still interested :happydance: apparently you have to pee into a cup every day and store it in the fridge (EEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!) and then send it off to them and they send you OPKS and a £30 voucher for CB products!! Amazeballs! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and Tawn we havent bd for ages lol DF had a sore winky but its all better now,.....jsut in time! xxx


----------



## Tawn

OMFG, I just wrote out the longest post and then pressed the wrong button and lost it! SO F'ing ANNOYING lol!

Cath, I would have definitely cried, and I am not a crier!!!! That is SUPER scary half of your head was on fire! How did you put it out?

And yay!!! :happydance: about the clearblue trial, perfect timing as I have a sneaky feeling you won't be TTC much longer :winkwink: Plus a ton of free clearblue stuff is a huge bonus! That stuff is expensive! 

Glad DF's winky is better (lol that is a funny thing to say!!!) time to bd to clear out those old spermies! And, for what it's worth, dtd every other night was the magic formula for me both bfp cycles. Less stress on me and DH and also made it more fun, whereas when I did it every night we both started feeing mechanical? Not sure, but just an idea! I want a March BFP for CATH!!! :)

Bailey, Maddie is head down and facing my back I think, has been since the student MW checked at 25 weeks I think! I always feel her hiccups by my hip and I have lots of pressure down low, so I don't think she's moved out of that position at all. But MW will start officially checking next week as she doesn't like to worry about position until then. But I've started bouncing a while on my birthing ball to keep her there, I don't want her to flip last minute!

And that SUCKS about DF having to work more and gettin no more money! That seems like a shitty deal to me :( Now I can understand even more it being annoying, because it isn't even bringing in the extra cash to soften the blow! I agree with Cath, a pamper day sounds perfect :)

About stepson's mum, her parents are actually the ones that called CPS on her, YIKES! So it is definitely awkward as they are on our side now (they finally came to realize how full of sh*t she was when they were on a family vacay in America last year at Disney World and she got kicked out and sent home after 2 days because she was being awful to the family and the kids because she was coming down off not being able to have drugs etc overseas) cause before they used to believe all her lies about us. But now I swear they would kiss the ground we walk on they are so grateful for everything we are doing to help Ollie recover from her neglect, it is kind of strange! LOL

And believe me, she is the only thing that REALLY makes my blood boil! I just don't understand how a mother could just not care or choose parties over her children. :shrug: Plus she is committing benefits fraud (working cash under the table at a sweet shop and doing hair on the side for cash while claiming full benefits) to avoid paying her child support! She quit/got fired from her last job at a hair salon the day after the child support went through and said she owed £33/week and now she is only paying £5 because she is fiddling the benefits etc. So annoying because we voluntarily paid child support the whole time she had Ollie and paid for everything else (clothes, school trips, activities etc) but she refused to help pay just for his Taxi to get to school when DH is on early shift so we put in the request with CSA. 

Oh well, you can't change people like that I guess!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks guys.

Bailey aw I'd love a wee day to potter around my mil is on her way now so she's gate crashed my plans lol...x

Cath omg ur hair hope its not too bad Hun.. Get a nice treatment on it.xx

Tawn it's just the NHS classes.. Happy bday to stepson... His mum sounds like a right COWBAG...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Tawn im a cryer haha i think i was in too much shock to burst out crying though i just poured myself another drink and kept saying 'OMG I nearly died!!' a bit far fetched but at that moment anything could have happened haha!! i just started hitting my head and screaming and then i just grabbed my hair between my scalp and the burning bit and run my hands down my hair, everyone was just sat there laughing at me :-( 

I got a sneaky feeling it will happen in the next 2 months cause now im having day 21 bloods taken and i might be eligable for this CB trial thing, ohh and i got preseed :-D I think we will dtd tonight, wednesday and Friday and sat/sunday i should OV on Friday I think? 

Tawn are SS grandparetns excited about the baby too?? I dont blame them for contacting the CPS about her!! shes not fit to be his mother then bint! arghhhhhhhhhhhh!! COW! 

Cheryl your post made me lol then! Is MIL staying all day?

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you guys are so chatty when I'm at work and can't join in properly!!

Tawn you are an amazing stepmom, ollie sounds like he has been totally spoiled in his birthday which is how it should be!!!! Your cake looked amazing to!!!

Bailey what you doing today after all?

Cath your poor hair, and I agree with Tawn that your bfp will be soon! 

Cheryl enjoy your class tonight!

AFM I am getting so scared about my scan! Will be a wreck Friday am. Can't help thinking about how horrid next week will be if its bad and I have to have surgery and stuff, I'm so happy right now I don't want this feeling to go!!! My ms had gone for 4 days and I thought it was over as I'm 12 weeks now.....but no back today with a vengeance!!! I still think I'm being tricked tho and baby won't be ok but my placenta/sac will have kept growing which is why I'm having symptoms still!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake everything will be fine hun, your symptoms have stayed with you sometimes they go but they always come back, i honestly think its 3rd time lucky hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn. It just ate my post too! Urgh! Soo glad Ollie's got you, his " mom" is awful and he deserves the real mom you are to him. He sounds so cute with double M!

Cath, so glad you were not hurt and hope your hair is ok! How scary! Good luck with the study and ttc this month.

Cupcake, try and relax , as hard as that is, and envision your 3rd time lucky scan.

MrsD, hope your throat is feeling much better, good luck with treatments this week.

Bailey, that sucks that DF doesn't get paid for extra time!!! Hope you enjoy your day today.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Emily and I are good I am just exhausted but it is for the most beautiful/amazing reason ever!


----------



## cupcake1981

I've been sat here for ages trying to work out what double M meant......my brain is not at its best clearly....


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha preggo brain starting already cupcake!!! :) Must be a definite sign! And yes, everything will be amazing Friday, I really and truly believe so!

How are you managing at work being so ill? Must be rough!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's hard but I can go throw up in the disabled toilet which is more private! The hardest thing is trying to be on form and not acting like a complete idiot most when I actually feel like my brain is scrambled egg most of the time! I think a few people at work thought I was really pathetic being off for 3 days with a cold bug a couple of weeks ago, so it was hard not to be able to explain that I felt so much worse being pregnant! But I'm sure I'm through the worst of it now, and my boss knows so has been looking after me!

Did you manage to sort anything for your mat leave out?


----------



## Tawn

No I haven't called that number yet tbh. I can't really imagine being able to leave my clients high and dry, they just work on such a project by project basis that there is no way to put things on hold for a few months, cause the work won't keep if that makes sense? I have tried asking a few of my clients to try working ahead so I can have a few weeks off after the birth and most have said they would "try" but that is was pretty much impossible! :shrug: I guess I will just have to make it work


----------



## cupcake1981

Are you a contractor? So in theory you could turn jobs down if need be (although I know you don't want to if self employed!), or do you work for a company that gives you projects for their clients?


----------



## Tawn

Annoyingly BOTH! Lol, I can't make this stuff up! It is so complicated. I have one job where I am employed and work a standard 16 hours a week (salaried so to speak as I get paid a steady rate no matter the amount of work) and I complete those tasks as they come. With them I am managing to get a bit ahead and they are understanding that there might be a bit of a lag in their service for a few weeks.

Then, I also work freelance for another company who basically promotes my services to all of their customers and puts them into contact with me if they have any specific graphic design/digital marketing requests. So in that case, I get the random emails "I need this done by Wednesday" kind of thing. From this work I have multiple regular clients who now just come directly to me when they have a request, but as it is an "if and when" needed basis there is no way to predict. I guess I will just have to prepare them as much as I can, I just really hate to leave people hanging as they don't have anyone else who is capable of doing what I do (particularly when I have all their past work/templates on my external hard drive etc) so if I can't do it it doesn't get done! 

But I have sent out a warning email already and will do a reminder next week that I will be largely out of contact at some point in April/May and I guess I will just have to turn a maternity/holiday alert on my business phone and email. 

The good news is, though, if I am coping well there is no reason I can't do my work easily while home with Madison, with her in a sling/wrap on my chest or while she is sleeping. Just will be interesting seeing how it pans out!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey she's still here I wanted to leave about half 4 to go for dinner then go to matalan to return something before my class but there in the garden now pottering about I swear I'm in such a bad mood today:(

Cupcake I kno this is third time lucky for u Hun, try not to panic..x

Tawn hopefully u will be ok to work then once Madison is here..x

Hey to everyone else :wave: hope ur having a good day. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh Cheryl bless you!! Can you not say to her that you need to go to Matalan so in other words 'Be gone!' lol!!

Tawn that sounds like a great idea- thats one very good advantage of working from home I suppose!! Do you think you may be too tired? mind you saying that my friend who had a baby on NYD has been fine - shes actually quite bored in the days when baby is asleep haha xxx


----------



## Tawn

Lord knows how I will cope! Lol! A lot of it depends on what kind of baby Madison is, I suppose, and how well I cope with the little sleep which are such unknowns until we get there.

Cheryl, that is so frustrating! I agree with Cath, tell her you need to run errands before your class so gently push her out the door!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's so annoying cos it's nearly half 4 and hubby needs to walk gus boy then take her to the station and there still in the garden :gun:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Dunno a lime seems bigger I guess! Yes I would have loved time off in the last few weeks its so hard working in first tri when your hiding running to the loo to vomit and the ridiculous tiredness!
> 
> Yep my hubs is a gym bunny to, it's a new fad tho, he'll get bored again soon.
> 
> I'm peeing every 30 mins tonight, getting on my nerves but again I'm sure you know all about that!

I hate this hiding too and i have quite a bit to go before i can blurt it out! It sucks feeling crappy and you can't tell anyone why, you have to make shit up. I hate it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes my hubs is the same I curse my mil sometimes for picking up and cleaning after him all those years as its not good for me now!!!
> 
> And yes I am a plum!!

Yay for passing the 12 week mark cupcake!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Lots of hugs and prayers for Dani.
> 
> TTCBABY: Where is your most special of updates. :)
> 
> Cupcake: Yay, for 12 weeks! :) Maternity shopping is going to be fun!
> 
> You all are making me hungry and I'm not even prego!
> 
> Duck: I hope you are feeling better. And also that you enjoyed your visit with your Aunt.
> 
> AFM: I'm still around a bit.

Hi there Leinz! Let's see...update...i'm no longer bleeding and cramping. Yay! I'm hoping everything is still ok in there. I go next Wednesday for my next scan. I'll be 8 weeks, 1 day. I hope there are still 2 heartbeats!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Ladies! :) Things are going to perfection! The girls are great! I'm feeling alot better after surgery. I'm finding the no teeth self esteem issues gone. However, I still hate the way I look. We still have lots of work to do on our house. So much unpacking etc. I have yet to decorate walls and haven't even started on our bedrooms. But, my schedule has thinned so thats wonderful.
> 
> We are starting to TTC our last. Anxious about AF's arrival and ready to complete our family. Perhaps a bit soon for most, but after serious consideration and talks we are ready. So, maybe things are going a bit too well. LOL!
> 
> Here is my Zoela.
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_0084_zps8e26619a.jpg

Wow, sounds like everything is going perfectly! Sorry about your teeth though. Wow, already back in the ttc journey? Watch you get preggers right away. That would be crazy as Zoela would be so close in age to the third one. Wow...good luck! Love that pic of Zoela! So cute!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Cheryl, that is adorable! And how exciting about your antenatal course starting! DH and I have ours next Monday (a full day kinda thing, yikes!) and that is pretty much that as I didn't want to pay for an NCT course. Which one are you doing?
> 
> Bailey, I hope you manage to find something fun to do today despite DH working again. Just think, more money for Millie when she comes! :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, only 4 MORE SLEEPS! YAY! Oh I can't wait for your update afterwards, you are going to be bouncing off the walls!!!
> 
> Amy, poor you! Emily needs to start letting her mommy rest when she rests! I hope you start getting some sleep soon hun, and feeling better physically. Glad there are no more blackouts though!
> 
> Leinz, Zoela is as always gorgeous! She does look a LOT like Chloe in that picture! I can't believe you are ttc again, you are amazing! I think I would feel too unbelievably tired, I feel like you are super mom! You don't seem tired at all (tell me your secrets, so I can do the same in a month-month and a half's time lol) Fx'd for you that it is quick and easy going making your final bambino!
> 
> Cath, I read your story on FB about how you set your hair on fire this weekend!!!! EEK! Is it recovering alright? Or was the damage pretty severe? What else did you get up to on your busy weekend?
> 
> MrsD, how is your throat feeling now hun? Has a weekend's rest settled it a bit or is it still as sore? I hope you have some meds or something that can help you get through the next 3 weeks!! And I'm glad you got to go see the show! How fun!
> 
> AFM, today is stepson's birthday so we have had an INSANELY busy weekend as well! It was totally worth it though, because he keeps saying "this is the best day/birthday of my whole life!!" every 10 seconds, bless him! Bout time he is made to feel special on his big day. I loved planning all the surprises too, like homemade chocolate pancakes and scrambled eggs for breakfast this morning before school, and packing him a super secret special birthday lunch and planning his birthday party etc. Makes me feel like such a mum already, I am even more excited to have #2 come along!

Wow Tawn does sound like a very busy weekend. Sounds like you did a great job for ss's bday. Yay for you! You're totally ready to mommy that second baby!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> OMG Tawn io agree with Bailey how you keep your cool with that person I will never know!! she doesnt even deserve you and DH being decent to her to try to help her out with SS!! Ggrrrrrrrrrrrr she makes me so angry and I dont even know the woman!! Well SS is getting older and the older he gets the more aware he is of certain people so it'll come back and bite her on the ass!!!
> 
> Awww Bailey why dont you have yourself a lil pampering session? Gets some face masks and paint your nails etc? thats what i do when im home alone and bored :-(
> 
> well I cant really tell how much damage is there until my extensions come out but i got a feeling its a lot because nearly all the one side of my head was on fire :-( was soooooo scary but also funny but i did nearly cry lol!!
> 
> Oohhhh i think i may be part of a Cleablue trial! they had on their website last month a new study about TTC and if you were interested to sign up etc and a lady just emailed me asking if im still ttc and still interested :happydance: apparently you have to pee into a cup every day and store it in the fridge (EEEWWWWWWWWWWWW!!) and then send it off to them and they send you OPKS and a £30 voucher for CB products!! Amazeballs! xxx

Wow, how cool would that be to be in this trial. I hope you get picked!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun im glad the bleeding and cramping has stopped yay xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

me too Cath!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Another busy weekend with visitors, sorry I've been missing but I'm sure you'll be sick of me posting by Friday when my next visitor arrives.......hubby yay! 

I hope everyone is well, I need to read back xxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Another busy weekend with visitors, sorry I've been missing but I'm sure you'll be sick of me posting by Friday when my next visitor arrives.......hubby yay!
> 
> I hope everyone is well, I need to read back xxxxx

:wave: MrsD!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: ttc, glad to read all is good with you and I hope you get to hear and see 2 strong heartbeats at your next appointment xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

me too MrsD!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Hey girls just a quick hello. Not much to talk about from me as I'm so worried I can't think straight. 

I hope everyone here is ok.

Dani x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Hey girls just a quick hello. Not much to talk about from me as I'm so worried I can't think straight.
> 
> I hope everyone here is ok.
> 
> Dani x

are you still at the hospital and having problems with the twins??? I'm sorry. Hang in there and i hope everything is ok soon!!!


----------



## Dani Rose

Yes I am here until they come now. Hopefully in weeks to come as its still too early :( 

So much in my head. I can't wait to make 24/25 weeks


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani big big big big :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Dani we are all thinking of you and your twinnies huge :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Oh wow sweetie, that's a long time. i hope it goes by fast for you and you get to a safe point with them. You just rest and take it easy!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Love and prayers to you Dani


----------



## cupcake1981

Thinking of you loads Dani xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Those Twinkies have proved how strong they are and how strong you are hun :hugs:

MrsD!!! How are you lovely??

Cupcake 3 more sleeps!!

Clearblue just rung me!!! Im eligable for their trial :happydance: !!! xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dani big :hugs: hope ur ok...xxxx

Cath great news Hun exciting....xx

Hey mrs d how u doin?xx

Cupcake 3 sleeps till the scan :) xx

Hey Amy how u doin?x

Ttc how are u Hun?xx

Afm went the class last nite it was good its changed my mind about a lot of things if I do hav a natural birth... Hubby was a bit bored at the first class but the second one was better...next week we're doin massage :) so looking forward to that. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What time did MIL Leave after hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

She ended up coming for dinner with us so not till after 6 I wasn't a happy bunny :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun I wouldnt be happy either!! So you had her all day? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

Cath - yay for being eligible for the clear blue trial Hun that's awesome!!!

Cheryl - sorry MIL ruined your plans yesterday. Glad you enjoyed the classes though, what kind of things did they talk about?

Cupcake - 3 more sleeps Hun!!! Is the ms still making you feel rough?

Mrs d - hope you can see the nurse today and she can give you something to help with your throat. 

Ttc - glad to hear you and your double rainbow are all doing well!

Dani - sending lots of love to you and your family. Those twinnies are strong like their mum xxx

Tawn - how was the rest of your step sons birthday? I bet he had an amazing day!

Amy - how's Emily doing today? 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies I dont know how useful this would be for you to compare to see if its real or not as I havent read through it it but i seen this and thought of you all. xxx

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ape-bump-key-scientific-truth-surprising.html


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath yay for being selected for the clear blue trials :happydance: and that article is interesting xx

Cheryl I'm glad your class went well but sorry your mil mucked up your plans xx

Thank goodness I'm seeing the nurse today, I can barely swallow at all :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d you poor thing! I hope she can help!

Cath - that article is interesting.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey how are you getting on back in your normal bed? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD bless you :-( Did you manage to have a maccy ds before it went sore? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d - I'm actually sleeping ok I think! I still wake up a lot but can get back to sleep quite well. I was wide awake by 7am this morning but that wasn't too bad compared to when it's 5am lol!! But I have found that the past week I have had such a bad back!! I've always had a bad back anyway but I find even standing up for more than 10 mins hard!! I've been using my hot water bottle constantly and having a bath everyday to soothe it and I don't know if its coz I'm no longer on the air bed or just coz it's so close to the birth now. 

Cath - are you dtd every other day now then?


----------



## cathgibbs

get those heat patches hun if you have to go out, at least your having heat on your back whilst out and about :-( Could be as its close to birth like you said!

Yep, im not even bothered about doing opks but i know i HAVE to as I cant cope with not knowing when i have OV again lol! im so relaxed this cycle though, xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I tried some of those heat patches, the only ones that stay stuck are the voltarol ones. I used to always use deep heat cream before I was pregnant. And tiger balm too, that stuff is awesome!!

I can imagine it drives you bonkers not knowing if your o'd! What are they sending you for the trial then?


----------



## cathgibbs

can you not use them now your pregnant? cant beat the hot water bottle though can you lol xxx

Their sending me their new fertility moniter which hasnt been released yet and some OPKs and HPTs - i have to write in a diary days we dtd days we get a surge days i bleed etc then i have to use the opks and hpts, at the end of the month send them all back to them and then they will give me £50 in love to shopvouchers! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I can't use the deep heat cream. It has something in it that can be absorbed and tiger balm too, something to do with the natural oils that aren't safe in pregnancy. It's probably just another one of those "On the safe side" things lol!

Wow that's cool all that stuff they are sending! And £50 worth of vouchers that's cool! Saving money on opks and hpt's as well as making money in vouchers lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh I didnt know that!! Yeah best to be on the safe side though isnt it hun! Does the same go for deap heat because your not really rubbing that into the skin are you (The Spray)

I know! and its basically doing what i would do any other month haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Same for the spray but again it's probably just to be on the safe side. Did you also know that they say you shouldn't use bonjela???


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont ask me why but i knew about bonjela lol, i think its cause i constantly suffer with ulcers and last time i was pg i wanted to use my steroids but couldnt and i think i googled bonjela too lol i suffered for a week with about 30 ulcers in my mouth,,,,,agony xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone,

Cath so pleased you got selected for the trial!! Does it start next month as its gonna be too late for you to use fertility monitor etc this month surely. Oh but you'll be preg them anyway so won't matter!!

Bailey are you doing anything nice today?

Mrs d sorry your throat is sore I hope they can give you something to help. Yey for hubby visiting this weekend!

Tawn you will be a trouper if you manage to work as normal with a newborn, but I hope you do get some time to enjoy her properly to.

Cheryl what did you learn at your class that made you change your mind?

AFM, I feel dreadful today, feeling so sick (although not been sick yet) but was lots yesterday, and I have a pounding headache, which I believe is a late 1st tri, early 2nd tri symptom. Got to work at 10 as I could not get going! Have a week off end of March, need it soooooo badly!!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I had a load of ulcers during my first pregnancy so I'd googled it too! Resorted to salt water in the end eeeeek!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry you feel so awful cupcake but I'm sure it's still all good signs!! Yay for a week off soon though!
Not anything really planned again lol, df is still in bed (soooo lazy!!) and he's going to the gym at 2pm, so just the usual for me. 
We bought some nice steak for tea though which should be nice.


----------



## cupcake1981

Spoke to soon about not being sick!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no!! Keep yourself hydrated cupcake xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cupcake sorry you feel like poop hun :-( Just think its all good though hun i know it doesnt seem like that but it is and in 3 sleeps time you will see your little rainbow baby xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I know I moan about feeling crap but I honestly don't mind it as long as baby is ok, if its not, ill feel cheated!!


----------



## baileybubs

There's no "if" cupcake that baby is doing just fine!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with Bailey.....there is no IF hun! xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies, that wasn't too bad, only had to wait two and a half hours for treatment, dietician and nurse yay, the only thing I can do is take paracetamol and gargle with dissolvable paracetamol aaaaagh and its only going to get worse!

Anyway enough about me, cupcake sorry you still have ms but that's got to ba a great sign, bubba will be fine when you get scanned, I'm so excited xx

Bailey, glad you are getting some sleep being in your own bed, sorry you now have a bad back xx

Cath that trial sounds brilliant BUT you know what's going to happen, you are going to fall pregnant this cycle and not get to do it xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies, that wasn't too bad, only had to wait two and a half hours for treatment, dietician and nurse yay, the only thing I can do is take paracetamol and gargle with dissolvable paracetamol aaaaagh and its only going to get worse!

Anyway enough about me, cupcake sorry you still have ms but that's got to ba a great sign, bubba will be fine when you get scanned, I'm so excited xx

Bailey, glad you are getting some sleep being in your own bed, sorry you now have a bad back xx

Cath that trial sounds brilliant BUT you know what's going to happen, you are going to fall pregnant this cycle and not get to do it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d can you get a thrust spray? I used to get tonsillitis all the time and used diflam (?) spray to soothe, helped a bit x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeah I used to have throat spray too cause of the blooooody ulcers! I think mine was Corsodyl one? They work wonders though!! can you eat anything with it? I think a sore throat has to be up there with the worst things but i bet yours is 100x times worse hun :hugs:

I know!! I bet I bloody will haha I wouldnt mind though id be over the moon but I would really like to do the trial! FREE OPKS AND HPTS AND £50 for doing what i love best! haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I asked them about throat stays and pastels but they said no, avoid them, just paracetamol, which is fine but its a struggle to swallow them. Thanks for the suggestion though :) xxx

What balmy weather today, I've got a fan going and the window open next to me, yesterday was warm coat and scarf


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds fantastic cath :happydance: I bet you can't wait for it all to arrive x

They have told me to stop using toothpaste too and just use my toothbrush with water and then rinse and gargle with those dissolvable tablets they use at the dentists


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh thats poop!! But I suppose it is technically the best thing for it as the spray would just numb it whereas the paracetamol is fighting any infection/rawness you have? 

Its lovely weather and im wearing a bloody polo neck to work ggrrrrrrrrrrr!! I really cant MrsD I feel like iv got a new job haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

How do you send it all back? Imagine all your pee leaking out in the post haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath will it be digi OPKs they send you? Hope so, they are fun!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, Bailey, and MrsD... Sorry you are feeling so poorly today. MrsD, that stinks that is all you can do and that it's going to get worse. Cupcake, I agree with everyone else and can't wait for you to see your Rainbow. 

Cheryl, sorry MIL stayed around all day and even went to dinner! Glad you enjoyed your classes, massage sounds great!

Cath, that trial is made for you! That being said, I hope you don't get to do it cause you catch an eggy this cycle!

AFM, Emily is good and I am so in love with her! She has times, not every day, where she is more awake/alert. She has a lot of gas and spits up a bit so I thought to raise the head of her bassinet (the height on it adjusts) yesterday so she is at an angle and it seems to help. I feel really sick this morning, not sure if I just need something to eat(am just finishing feeding Emily now), am just tired, or what but I am going to tell DH that he might have to come home from work early if it doesn't improve or gets worse so he can help with Emily.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha I thought I had to send my pee back but i dont thank God lol! I said to Nicky imagine for some reason the post had to be returned to me and the postman had to look inside it haha id be mortified!!!!! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> How do you send it all back? Imagine all your pee leaking out in the post haha

:rofl: love this!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy sorry your not feeling very well hun? Do you think it may be a bug? Glad Emily is doing good though :-D How old is she now? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath, I can just imagine it. Oh that's not so bad then, if its just the sticks you have to send back. Can you keep the monitor at the end of it? xx

Aw Amy sorry you are feeling so terrible, I hope Emily has a nice long nap so that you can rest a bit xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I think it is probably just my blood sugar being low (during pregnancy and now breast feeding it seems to get low and make me feel yuck) along with lack of sleep ( although Emily went the longest ever between waking between her last feeding and this morning! Yay! She stirred a few times and fussed but I let her and we both went back to sleep!!! 

She will be 6 weeks tomorrow, which is/was my due date! Where is the time going???


----------



## cathgibbs

It all has to be sent back :-( xxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> It all has to be sent back :-( xxxxxxx

That's lame! Do you really have to keep your pee in th fridge during it since they don't need it?


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with everyone Cath it will be Sod's law that you won't be able to take part in the trial but that will be amazing!!! 

Mrs d can you not use any natural remedies like hot water and honey and lemon? That's what I was doing when I had a cold coz I couldn't take lemsip. Or just eat lots of soothing ice cream!!

Amy - sorry you are now feeling sick too Hun. You can't get a break can you! I hope it's just a passing thing and you feel better soon, make sure you eat something even just a nibble x


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy the low sugar levels was most prob the cause of you blacking out last week too hun? Oh bless you it sounds like your having a bit of a rough time lately!

No hun i dont have to store them at all now :happydance: I think i just have to test every day, im not 100% but thats perfect for me as i have a major poas addiction!! 

xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I can't believe Emily is 6 weeks already!

Cath that's rubbish you have to send it all back :( 

Bailey I can't eat or drink anything acidic as it burns my mouth and throat, I'm starting to think everything is either acidic or has some form of spice coz it all burns, carrot and coriander soup burns, I've just tried Moroccan couscous as its small particles but even that seems too spicy, well at least it's a good excuse to suck chocolate and eat ice cream (although ice cream does give me runny poos :blush:) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: Mrs D!!! :rofl: :rofl: xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cath, yay for being part of the trial! Agree with the others though, def means you will fall pg this month before it starts lol.

MrsD, you poor thing! I can't even imagine, I wish there was something more they could do to help you through the pain. Have you tried fruit sorbets instead of ice cream? Or ice lollies? Or maybe banana smoothies with strawberry yoghurt (and if you put porridge oats in they will be a lot more filling)? Lol, sorry for the weird list I am trying to think of things you might be able to eat without the pain. :hugs:

Cupcake, sorry you are feeling so rough today but I know that it is all pointing to an amazing scan on friday! And you are one day closer to your big celebration! I hope you and DH have plans to go out that night, you def deserve a dinner or something to celebrate.

Cheryl, how annoying about MIL! I hope you get some rest and relaxation to make up for it all today. What things did they say that changed your mind if you are able to deliver vaginally? I'm very curious, as I started my birth plan last night and my antenatal course is just one day (5hours long, but still!) next week.

Amy, make sure you are eating and drinking enough hun, we worry about you! You need all those extra calories when breastfeeding, even though you are probably too tired to make yourself food most of the time. Glad Emily is sleeping a bit more at night now, hopefully it is a new trend!

Dani, you know my heart is with you hun! Those babies are gonna stay nice and safe for another couple of weeks at least. Wish I could get there to cheer you up though! Sucks us all being so far apart... :hugs:

Bailey, Ohhhhhh I wonder if all that back pain is a sign that labour might be around the corner! I can't believe how close you are to full term, it is blowing my mind! Do you feel ready? Have you done your birth plan yet?

TTC, so glad you and your twins are doing well hun! I can't wait for your next scan! How many more days now?


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn how you doing hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

I'm good thanks Cath! Loving this gorgeous sunshine, got my back door wide open! 

Now I'm just watching Life of Pi on my PC and being rather lazy today :blush: Feel like I should get stuff done while the weather is nice but can't be bothered! :haha:

How about you? How are your OPKs looking so far?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh that sounds fab hun, i love it when you can open windows and doors etc the house smells so much fresher!!

haha I dont blame you hun, chillax for a bit because once Madison gets here it will be all go lol!! 

im good hun, OPKs are a bit dark for CD11 but knowing my luch they will go paler tomorrow lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the suggestions bailey, I'll give them a go xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I'm so jealous you get to work at home, I hate being stuck in the grey box that is my building, we can't even go out at lunch as there's nowhere to go!


----------



## Tawn

I know, I am quite spoilt Cupcake. Definitely makes the trade off of not getting a proper ML worth it, because in the long run I get to be home everyday for my kids for the foreseeable future. Plus, eating my lunch with the sun shining through the house and a movie on isn't half bad either! :haha: But sometimes it does get quite depressing being in the house all day. I'd love to have a workplace sometimes just for the social interaction.

Cath, that is great they are going dark already! Maybe that means O will be right on time this month, especially with how relaxed you feel! Fx'd hun! 

MrsD, what are you going to get up to for the rest of the day hun? Or is it a resting and cuddle with a book kind of afternoon?


----------



## baileybubs

Does anyone else feel worse after having a nap lol?!! Just had one and now feel more tired and a bit sick lol!! Oh well, I've got df making me some scotch broth and fresh bread mmmmm.

Cath - did you take a pic of the opk? Yay for going darker already!!

Tawn - it must be warmer where you are coz although its sunny here it's still quite cold! I left my back door open for the dog earlier but it made my house freezing lol!! Oooh you'll have to let me know of Life of Pi is any good. Have you read the book? 
I have jotted down some important points for my birth plan, such as no pethidine, preferably water birth etc. The main important thing for me is skin to skin contact once she's born even if I have a c section, coz I want to breastfeed and I think it's really important for her to smell my smell lol!

Mrs d - that sucks that everything is hurting your throat!! Lol, I forgot about your runny pops with ice cream! How is milkshake? Maybe buy some milkshakes. And maybe some creamier based soups like cream of chicken or mushroom. 


I think I'm getting ms now I'm in the third tri you know, haven't had it once before now!! We had curry last night and as soon as I smelt it I felt sick and hardly ate any. Now today I've woke up feeling sick. But I'm so hungry too!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Why is everyone anti pethidene? I thought it was supposed to be good?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I know what you mean, I've just woken up too and feel more tired now :( on the plus side I've just managed to eat cake yay

Bailey is ms normal in 3rd tri? I hope you haven't got a bug xx

It's roasting here, the sun is blasting through the window, I've got it wide open and a fan going, I'm glad I'm not here in summer


----------



## cathgibbs

I thought it was meant to be good too - a bit sicky but good lol. 

I am sooooooooooo tired today i cant wait to get home but then we got to go out for a meal for df aunties bday, could do with bath and early night :-( No hun i didnt take a pic - knowing my luck they will go lighter tomorrow, am having a lot of cm which is good :happydance:

Whats everyone up to tonight? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh and Tawn I do envy you working from home lol but i understand you sometimes wishing you worked in an office hun - :-(

Yay for cake MrsD!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I must say I love the people I work with and would miss them and the interaction with them, just wish I liked my job and it would be great!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies so chatty in here..x

Before I did the class I was all for an epidural and giving birth on my back but I defo want to be on my fours and able to move around in labour well thts if Leo moves into position to be delivered naturally..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Ms d sorry everything burns ur throat Hun..x

Tawn are u looking forward to ur class?xx

Bailey sorry ur getting third Tri sickness a few times I've burped I've felt sickness coming up..x

Cath aw hoping o is round the corner Hun..x

Cupcake sorry u hate ur job, at least u will get mat leave :) x

Amy little Emily is a cutie.x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah let gravity help you get that baby out Cheryl! They say that having an epidural and being on your back increases the likelihood of intervention like forceps/ventouse (which I have to say is my GREATEST fear) in childbirth so the more you move round the better!

Yes well if all goes to plan I only have 5 more monthes in this hell hole and then I won't come back here after mat leave!


----------



## cathgibbs

Id like to say i would want to do it naturally but I dont know if I could handle the pain lol!! Are you all trying to do it naturally?!

Cupcake!!! YAY! you didnt say no ifs then!! You just came out with '5 months left in work and then i wont come back after ML'!! Your starting to believe that this pregnancy is your forever baby which is fab!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well it was preceded by "if all goes to plan" Cath, I'm not making any bold statements yet!! 

Lol I would like to do it naturally to but I'm a pussy and hate being in pain so pretty sure ill end up with my worst possible birth scenario lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

It has also occurred to me that I could potentially find out what sex the baby is in less than a month if we have a private scan, how scary is that!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh bloody hell my eyes missed out that bit lol i was just excited to see that you had wrote that lol!

ooohhhhhhhhhhhh would you have a private scan? How much would it be sex scan xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha selective reading lol!!

We might do....I'm pretty desperate to find out.....


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha oh yes!! def selective!! 

I would hun, would you have a 3D scan? Im quite hit and miss with them, some i have seen have been quite morbid looking i think and others have been bloody gorgeous lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No not a 3d I don't think. Just tried to find somewhere that does the sex scan at 16 weeks and I'm struggling! :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh no :-( oh thats poop hun!! Whats the earliest a private scan will do one?

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

20 weeks which is the same as the nhs one lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhhhh DOUBLE poop!! you'll just have to wait hun :-( POOP! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I guess I will do dammit!!


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I'd gone for a private sex scan cupcake - just to see more of her coz I barely got to see much. Df got to see loads but they had to tilt me back on the bed coz she was so low down so I couldn't see the screen. 

The reason I don't want pethidine is I've heard a lot of people say it can make you feel out of control, like being drunk, and so you can't experience the birth properly, and sometimes are still really out of it by the time baby arrives.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think my mum said that as she had it with me, to be honest not really feeling like I'm there might be appealing to at the time lol! 

I pretty sure hubs friends had one at 16 weeks locally so will ask them where if need be. Or just be patient and wait!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a bummer cupcake :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake how exciting a gender scan.xx

Il take pethadine if I'm having Leo naturally...x

Oh hubby found gus boys jacket how funny is this??xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and this one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cheryl hes sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tawn

Pethidine is on my "absolutely not" list too Bailey! I saw an anesthetist a few months back and even HE said "DONT TAKE PETHIDINE" so I researched it and found out it is a narcotic, so not only does it make you feel high as a kite and totally out of control of your experience (which lasts 3-4 hours from when you take it, so no going back if you don't like it), it also 100% crosses to the baby so the baby can be drugged up and sleepy for days afterwards. This has a really negative effect on breastfeeding and can cause big problems because baby doesn't have the energy to latch properly and there is much lower success rates of bf'ing if you have pethidine. 

For me, I am going to attempt to go natural and use my hypnobirthing with an understanding that my pain relief if I ask for it will be gas & air and as a last resort the epidural. But I am refusing to be constantly monitored during labour as I want to actively labour on my birthing ball and by walking and want to give birth over the side of the bed or on all fours preferably. But you never really know, do you! It could turn out that I just can't cope and am happier with the epidural and being on my back, but I will be ok with that if it happens. 

Cheryl, Gus is SO CUTE! :)

Cupcake, I love that you are already dying to know the gender! Definitely a sign as you felt so differently last time before your 12 week scan!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Tawn that is quite off putting, esp the affect in BFing, that's something that's very important to me. What about diamorphine, is that the same?

Lol Tawn I wanna know because I have a pretty strong feeling that its a girl and i need to know as soon as possible if not as i need time to get used to the opposite! Not that I mind a boy at all, I don't really mind what it is!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn I've never got to a 12 week scan before, last time found out an mmc at 9 weeks x


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks, diamorphine is wot u get at my hospital, see I'm a total wimp with pain so thts why I had planned to take it all lol...x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah me to Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

I mean the midwife lastnight was stood there with her kid on pelvis with her kid on cervix delivering her kid on baby and made it look so simple lol... Then she said but most of u will be in labour for about 12 hours lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw look at his face, gus is so cute :)


----------



## baileybubs

I think my fear of pethidine came from my mum actually, coz she said she had it with me and it was a horrible experience. I then had to be born with forceps coz my mum couldn't push and I was only 5lbs so it wasn't that I was stuck. And after reading all that info from you Tawn it just confirms that I don't want it lol!! I'm like you, I want an active labour for as long as possible then maybe birthing pool if its free, or on all fours etc. But who knows when we get to it I might not be able to cope and end up having an epidural, I'm just keeping a fairly open mind (barring the exception of pethidine of course lol!).

Cheryl when will you be having your scan to check Leo's position?

Cupcake - that's exactly why I wanted to find out the sex, coz I was so convinced it was a boy I needed to know whether it wasn't, and good job I did coz I would still have been convinced it was a boy now lol!! Either gender I would have been over the moon with but just needed to know. I'm so happy to be having a little mini me!


----------



## baileybubs

And gus does look sooooo cute Cheryl!!! I want a beagle!!


----------



## Tawn

Oh sorry hun! I thought it was the 12 week one. See, even my memory is rubbish at times! :hugs: I haven't researched diamorphine yet, I will have to look into it! Thanks for mentioning it, I forgot it might be an option!

BTW, I totally think boy for you! Not sure why, will have to see the scan to guess for sure :)

I know what you mean Cheryl! I talk a big talk now, but hubby thinks it will all fall right to pieces and I will be begging for the drugs after hours of labour! LOL. I'm ok with that too, as I know it is unlikely to go exactly how I want, but I like to aim high and accept where I land in real life hahahah


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and Tawn welcome to the honeydew club! Although that picture on our tickers doesn't look much like a honeydew to me lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey said boy for me to Tawn! I think you guys think that cos Cheryl had bad ms and I've been pretty sick to. Everyone I know that have had bad ms have had girls, so I think girl!


----------



## baileybubs

That's maybe why cupcake, but now you are convinced its a girl I am even more convinced its a boy lol! They say mothers instinct is right but me, Cheryl and Tawn were all wrong lol!


----------



## Tawn

Yup, totally agree Bailey! Haha, we were all soooo wrong about ours!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep that's totally true bailey! Oh well if its a boy hubs will be ecstatic!


----------



## baileybubs

Would hubs prefer a boy cupcake? My df wanted a girl more than a boy, not that he wouldn't have been happy with either.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes he definitely prefers a boy. I don't mind but I do want a girl at some point, so ideally I'd like our first born to be a girl so if we don't/can't have anymore then at least I'd have my girl! Also I can't bear the thought of my weekends/life being taken over by football if I am outnumbered by boys!


----------



## AmyB1978

A little advice to everyone talking/thinking about birthing plans from someone who has been through it.. but you can totally take it or leave it...

If it's possible, try to be as open as you can about what is going to happen. I never wrote up a birthing plan as I had an idea in mind of what I wanted but thought I was open to whatever happened. Things, obviously, did not go at all according to plan and it was/is still difficult to accept. Yes, I have a beautiful daughter and we both ended up okay but delivering her was far from what I had envisioned and that loss of control/loss of my "plan"/vision has been difficult, especially since I am 99% sure we are not going to ever try to have another one (because of the risk.) I think that if I had been really set on any particular birthing plan it would have been even harder to accept what ended up happening. I really hope that all of you end up having easy/natural/according to plan births!

I am trying to think what else has been going on today...

Cheryl, Gus is adorable, love the coat!!

Cupcake, I hope you get to find out the gender as early as possible! I don't have a boy/girl feeling for you yet.

Tawn, how was life of Pi? Did you have an easy day today??

Bailey, I had 3rd Tri morning sickness as well but mine never really went away, even in 2nd Tri. I hope it eases for you! That combination of being so hungry and so sick is never fun! 

Cath, I hope that you had a good dinner! I hope your OPKs are ever darker from here!!!

MrsD, I hope you were able to get some nourishment and that your throat is feeling better.

AFM, I am feeling better than I did this morning... I ate something after I posted/finished nursing Emily and it helped. That being said, I haven't rested at all today... I keep thinking I will but then my ADD brain thinks of just one more thing that needs done. Emily's been really sleepy/quiet today.. she usually is but then somedays she is even more so and it always worries me. She's nursing but doesn't seem to be going as long/taking as much as usual either. She is still having enough wet/dirty diapers though so I am trying to not be too concerned... she might just be tired/growing/etc. If it keeps up I will probably call the Dr... I can't help but worry about her but I try not to let it get out of control. She had a bath today (only gets a couple a week so her skin doesn't dry out) and I was trying some of her larger clothes on her (she has outgrown all of her preemie stuff now and is in newborn but I was wondering if any of her 0-3 month stuff would work.) I found out that most of it is still just a little too big but I did find one store's sleepers fit her quite nicely.. here is a picture of her in her "big girl" clothes...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baileybubs

I always wanted a boy first so that my little girl could have a big brother as I never had one (I'm the oldest). Whenever I ask df why he preferred a girl first he just said he doesn't know lol. Think it's jut coz he's such a big softie lol!


----------



## Tawn

Amy, thanks for the advice hun! I totally understand what you mean about it never really going to plan, and I feel like I am trying to be prepared for that but your reminder does help! Happy and healthy baby and mom are the most important factors!

As to Life of Pi, I really didn't enjoy it that much. I found it quite boring to be honest, which is strange because that is one of my favorite books! I had thought when I saw the trailer that it would be a hard book to translate to film and I still think that is true. But I would be interested to see what other people thought of it!

PS: Emily is gorgeous!!! Good girl for growing nice and strong to fit in her big girl clothes! I know what you mean about worrying about how much they are getting though, it is the one real draw back to breastfeeding---that you can't ever know 100% how many ounces they are taking at each feed and just have to have faith and follow their cues.

I always wanted a boy first too! My whole life I have always bonded more to boy babies, and then I met my husband (who is a 10 year old boy at heart) and that brought stepson into my life (an ACTUAL 10 year old boy) and I said "please lord, bless me with some estrogen to even out this household!" LOL. At least now if/when we have another I am not fussed at all what we have, whereas if we'd had a boy this time I think it would have been a bit more pressure for me wanting at least one girl in the house.


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh, I just realized that maybe I shouldn't have posted pictures of Emily in here... if anyone needs/wants I can take them down.. or if anyone thinks I should... please let me know.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy she's gorgeous xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Of course not Amy! Well they don't offend me anyway, she's gorgeous!


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't be daft hun, I love seeing all the scans, bumps and baby pics xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> Don't be daft hun, I love seeing all the scans, bumps and baby pics xxx

Ok, good, I just wanted to be sure.. if anyone feels differently (or knows of anyone who does) please let me know cause I want to be sure everyone is comfortable here!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy honeydew Tawn, Ooooh not long to go now, exciting xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw don't be daft Amy she's gorgeous. doesnt offend me.xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww amy sbe looks like a little doll!! Perfect! 

Food was rubbish hun. It really grips my goat when df and I eat steak out and its rubbish. ....my steak is nicer lol I asked for med to well done and it was pink and df asked for med to rare and his was overcooked but cause it was a party of 20 they were too bush bringing food out xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Me and df had steak tonight too Cath that we bought from Asda (£3.60 for 2 steaks with cheese and chive topping), df cooked them amazingly!! I agree it's so annoying when you go out and pay a load of money for steaks and they aren't done right!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hate that to, I think I am a good cook and when I go out for dinner and the food is awful it makes me so mad!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Asda Butcher selection are the best steaks EVER! sooooo cheap too!! We were annoyed because we hadn't ate much all day and food was at 7 but didnt come until 8.15 I felt anorexic lol

Ladies just say for instance I conceived before I do my 3 peaks challenge. ....do you think id still be ok to do it? Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

When is the challenge again?? I would think it would largely depend on how you are doing/feeling and how used to that kind of thing you've gotten your body. You would definitely need to be extra careful to stay hydrated, listen to your body, and take it as easy as possible when climbing a mountain! ;) Is there a risk of falling, cause that would be the other thing to consider.


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I just googled it and as long as they are below 2500m above sea level theres no harm to baby....the highest mountain will be*1,085 metres (3,560 ft) so that bits fine.....Snowdon will be a bit tricky...I should be fine with not falling as long as its not snowing up there. Its scheduled for june so I think the furthest I would be is about 15weeks? Xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I didn't even think of the elevation factor, duh! I am not sure what you should do... I would definitely ask a midwife/dr if it happens to make sure it is safe... especially cause you don't want to take any chances. I know how important it is to you though so hopefully you'd still be able to do it.


----------



## Tawn

I think they say exercise and activity is ok but to stay at a level that is equal or less than you are used to normally. The biggest concern (especially in first tri) with exercising is overheating I think. 

But I'd agree with Amy, I'm sure your midwife would be able to tell you yes or no for that one. And maybe at worst you do a preggo modified climb, rather than not being able to do it all together?


----------



## cupcake1981

Think you'd need to see how you feel hun! You might still feel tired and sick at that point and there's no way you'd feel up to it then. You could always postpone and do it after the baby was born x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, i think id be devastated if I couldnt do it but if I was preg then obv baby comes first, Cupcake I agree I think if it wasnt possible I would do it after baby was born, that way i could lose baby weight in time for my wedding.

Anyway! 

How are you all feeling today? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you got another practise climb coming up cath? x

I hope everyone's day goes quickly at work today xxx

I'm officially half way through my treatment yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes that's one way of looking at it Cath!

Feeling ok so far. Got up really late tho, oops. Woke at 1am with really bad cramps, thought something bad was happening, was scared to wipe when I went to the loo but was just no 2 pains lol! So pretty tired today now as was awake for ages after!

How are you?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah hun, i think we are gonna go this weekend, DF is kinda pissing me off though as he would rather go out on his bike and I dont think he realises just how personal this climb is to me so i want to get my excercise right up for it, I need mountains with height so its pointless of me just climbing random mountains near where we live :-(

OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FANTASTIC!! :happydance: thats great news hun!! hows your throat today? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cupcake bless you :hugs: 2 more sleeps :happydance:

Theres a lot of :happydance: going on in here today lol!

Im good hun :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes 2 more sleeps, is it weird that I don't want the scan? I just want to carry on in my pregnant bubble?? That's honestly how I feel!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey mrs d that's a milestone hun, I bet the 2nd half goes quickly x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww hun :hugs: No you have to see the scan to see he beautiful little baby your carrying but i do get what you mean, after the scan though justi magine how much more real things become EEEKKKKKKKKKKK xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Men just don't get it do they cath? I'm sure you can bribe him with the promise of some sexy time ;) haha

2 more sleeps yay. That's normal cupcake, but once you see your healthy bubba you'll be on cloud 9 xx

I'm just getting ready to go for my zap and feeling like poo, I have no idea how I'm going to swallow anything by the weekend, let alone by next weekend :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I think thats going to have to be the plan MrsD! Hes starting to annoy me with his bloody bike!! Iv got 3 bikes in my dining room GGRRRRRRRRRR!!

Oh hun :-( Did you manage to eat anything yest? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Awwwww mrsd I am so sorry to hear how bad you are feeling :( half way is a major milestone though, I really hope the next 2.5 weeks fly for you! :hugs:

Cupcake, totally normal to feel apprehensive about the scan but I can't tell you how excited I am for you to have that moment and it to be happy and beautiful rather than sad. In 2 days time you will see that perfect baby!

Cath, I totally understand how important this climb is to you hun. But I know you will find a way to do it, whether while you're pregnant or after. And your granddad will be proud either way! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Treatment and dr within the hour wow that's a record :) 

I did manage to eat yesterday thanks cath, I got down a bit of pasta and some soup x

What does he need 3 bikes for haha


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

Wow chatty for a morning lol!!

Cath - I agree with the other ladies, I would see what a MW says about doing the climb as you don't wanna push yourself too much. But I know you'll find a way to do it whether its before or after baby. 
Men are such a pain aren't they? Have you tried sitting him down and explaining how important this is to you? Not that men usually listen (or at least mine doesn't!).

Mrs d - yay for half way through. I'm sorry it's so rough for you, I still can't believe they can't give you anything to help. Can they not even give you any sort of painkillers except paracetemol?

Tawn - when's your next MW appt Hun?

Cupcake - I can understand wanting to stay in the little pregnancy bubble but you will still be in it coz I know on Friday you will be seeing a wriggly little rainbow baby on that screen!! I can't wait, I'm so excited and nervous for you!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just seen the dr and they will give me something stronger once the paracetamol don't work anymore, but they don't want to start me on stronger meds before I have to and I can't take codeine as it makes me sick :sick: 

I've got to eat/drink milky things coz it's alkaline and will stop my throat from burning so much, but the milky things increase my mucus so I can't win :( 

How did you sleep bailey? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks all  My bloody OPKs are getting on my nerves lol, they arent darkening at all lol mind you i have only done 3 in 3 days which is a huge improvement compared to my 4 a day habit lol

Awww MrsD atleast you managed to eat something hun I dont want you starving aswell lol! try and get some milkshake in you aswell as its lovely and cold and will soothe your throat 

Bailey and Tawn how are you? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

What time are you doing the opks Cath? I'm good thanks, just permanently achey, df says I've got ants in my pants coz I can't keep still lol. I'm finding my hot water bottle to be the best thing in the world right now lol!! Plus I'm sure I'm growing a little ninja inside me coz she's constantly jabbing and kicking me randomly out of the blue and causing me to shout "ow" really loudly lol!

Mrs d - I woke at 6am today, still not too bad, but waking a lot again. Feeling ok today though. Is the paracetemol actually doing anything to help?


----------



## cupcake1981

Naughty OPKs Cath!! Still time tho. How is the bding going? I want it to happen for you this cycle so much!!

I love how you are all so positive about this scan! I wish I had some if that positivity but I know it's just self preservation!

Mrs d what do you and hubs have planned for the weekend?

Will I be ok to dye my hair soon? Maybe this weekend at 13 weeks? I've not done it since mid November my roots are sooooo bad!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

At least I got my Maccy Ds in before my throat went :happydance: 

Aw cath those damn opks :( and I can't believe you have only done one a day, I'm in shock haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD your really going through it arent you hun? would the stronger meds affect your treatment??

Bailey I do the OPKS between 10 -12 and between 5-7, i always get my pos ones between 10-12 BUT I am still only CD12 so I have got another 2 days for it to go pos :-D Was going to go up my friends house on Friday for a drink but i thought oh crumbs im ov that day lol and iv gone off alcohol but she just txt to say shes a bit stressed (Her and her boyf split up) so can we rearrange, im so glad as i really cant sleep properly this week so im exhausted xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey once she is out you'll miss those kicks and jabs I'm sure! Are you still ever using the Doppler or are the kicks enough to reassure you?


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohoooo for Maccy Ds MrsD!!! WOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awww Bailey shes letting you know that she wont be long and she will be out kicking in her crib lol!! 

Cupcake we DTD on Monday, gonna do it tonight, Friday and maybe Saturday, all with Preseed, just glad DF likes using it lol! 

Hhmmmmmmmm could you use a non permenant one? Im not clued up on hair dye whilst preg so im useless sorry hun cxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

6am that's not too bad. Millie must take after you with ants in her pants. The paracetamol works enough for me to eat something soft, I've just had some weetabix with lots of milk after taking 1000mg

Like you say it's self preservation cupcake, but your symptoms are still very strong, there will be a beautiful healthy bubba in there x

I really don't know about the hair dye, people do say however it's fine x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath what do you think of the preseed? 

Cupcake are you going to order a Doppler after your scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath the stronger meds won't effect my treatment, but your body gets used to them and so you need stronger and stronger ones to have any effect, so they won't up them until you really need them to


----------



## cathgibbs

Its ok MrsD TBH, I only done half of the recommended amount, I did have to 'check' to see if i had inserted it as I didnt feel anything different....but .....dtd I kept giggling at the noises...................such a passion killer haha ! 

Oohhh yes Cupcake will you buy a doppler!! Eeekkkkkkkkkkk!! Its Exciting!! what time is your scan hun??

If the paracetamol is working ok for you hun then continue with just that but you said its going to get worse didnt you? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure Millie will be a little wriggler lol!

Glad you got the Maccy ds in mrs d!! I still haven't had one an everytime we talk about it I think oooh maybe I'll get one today lol!

Cath - fingers crossed they start going darker soon! Have you had any O pains? My df didn't mind the preseed either, are you doing headstands after too?! 

Cupcake - I dyed my hair at 13 weeks. They do say its fine just better to not do it in first tri. If you are worried maybe try getting a henna dye and see if that's any good first? They are all natural so deffo no worries. But there are people who even bleach their hair when pregnant and everything's fine.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and no I don't really use the Doppler anymore coz she's so big that any little movement she makes I feel (and usually see!!). But if I can't wake her up I will use it, but it's pretty easy to wake her at the mo (sound like a horrible mum don't I lol!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol my hubs was never really a fan if the preseed, made it too slippery and be couldn't get any friction going apparently lol! We stopped using it other than to help me along if I wasn't really in the mood haha. 

Yes thinking I'm gonna get one, its waiting in my basket in amazon, hoping I can get Sat AM delivery. 

Scan is at 10:10 Cath.

I might go get a semi permanent dye with no ammonia bailey, although I love the mousse ones!


----------



## baileybubs

I did the same thing cupcake! Had my scan on a Friday and got a Saturday am delivery for the Doppler lol!! Worth the money I thought lol!!

Yeah maybe just a semi permanent if you are worried, but I asked my midwife and even she said its fine, just need to make sure you are in a well ventilated room and wear gloves etc. 

I'm on another cleaning mission today, I don't know how my house gets so messy! Well it's not messy as such, just needs hoovering, dusting and windows cleaning constantly. Even after I've done it all I bet it still looks like I haven't done it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake that made me LOL hahahaa!! Thats why i enjoyed using it Monday, I didnt really have to get in the mood haha 

oohhh nice and early hun! no waiting around, did you say you booked the wole day off work? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep off for the whole day, hubs has to go back to work after depending on outcome, so ill see my mum and hopefully be going maternity clothes shopping as I'm struggling for clothes at the moment!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD sorry your throat is bothering you so much but yay for halfway and McCy d's!

Cupcake, glad it was just #2 pains but sorry you were scared.

Cath, why can't you sleep this week ?

Bailey, lol at a little ninja! Glad you were able to get done sleep, make sure you rest as well as clean.


----------



## baileybubs

Amy you should be listening to your own advice too about resting Hun lol! Bet we are as bad as each other! I do keep having to sit down to be honest because my back is aching so much. How are you feeling today? Hope you aren't still feeling sick.

Aww maternity clothes shopping will be lovely cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did everyone go? X


----------



## AmyB1978

Not sick today just really tired today, got less then 2 hours of sleep last night!

Cupcake, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I got carried away cleaning!!! Once I start I can't stop!! 

I'm knackered now!


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies, theres been some talk of redundancies here today so iv been scouring the web for new jobs.

Awww Amy you must be exhausted hun!! can someone have Emily for you to have a few hours sleep xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know how you cope Amy! Is there noone can help you out for a bit? Help you recover? I know that having a new born is hard and tiring but you went through a traumatic time for her birth so could use the extra help.


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath that sucks! Would you get a pay out?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah do you think your job is in trouble Cath? How long have you worked there?


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for worrying about us but I will be okay. She sleeps some nights better than others and typically sleeps better during the day. She just got done with a long bf session and has to be upright for awhile after (or else she will spit up) but then I am going to lay down. There is nothing on the agenda other than taking care of Emily (which, right now is typically just nursing and diaper changing), eating/drinking, and sleeping.

Cath, no wonder the lack of sleep! that sucks!


----------



## cathgibbs

Id get a shit pay out hun, been here 2 years in April :-( Well we know that a different firm of solicitors are going to be taking over my dept which is the Insurance dept but we dont know if they will want to get rid of anyone as no-one is telling us anything, there has already been 13 redundancies in the last week, there are literally no jobs out there though xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I laid down to watch the tv and fell asleep

Oh no cath I hope your job is safe x

Amy you can't survive on 2 hrs sleep hun, get your head down when Emily nods off x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD you must have needed that nap hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

My friend is selling this for £20 I am sooooo tempted to get it but my hearts telling me not too :-(


----------



## baileybubs

It's £20 Hun. I say buy it. You won't get a travel system like that any cheaper and you WILL need it sometime in the near future xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know :-( Well if she is still selling it when i go home I will tell DF to go and buy it, last year he would be telling me not to be so stupid and not to buy it etc but hes completely diff this year which i do love but ....oh i dont know lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

See what df says, I think it's a great bargain really and you are trying to have a baby so it's not a bad idea to be planning ahead for it. If its only £20 you've nothing to lose really (except obviously £20 lol) but if you find that it's too much having it around and you aren't getting your BFP (which you will of course, this month before that clear blue trial coz its Sod's law!!) you can always just sell it on.


----------



## baileybubs

But you won't need to sell it on unless your BFP this month ends up being a multiple lol!! Coz you will get your BFP this month I can feel it!


----------



## cupcake1981

It is a bargain hun. Does it work ok? Like not to knocked about and got wonky wheels as a result or anything? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks lovely ill have a word with df when I go home and see what df says. Its a bargain at that price isnt it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

No I think its in perfect condition which makes it harder to turn down xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't even ask df just get it, you can't go wrong for £20 xxx


----------



## Tawn

Totally agree with the other ladies hun! I bought a travel system off the people whose house we are renting (as they were moving and not taking it with them) before we were pregnant. Ended up preggo about 3 weeks later! 

I have a great feeling about you this month so go for it! You aren't stopping till you get your rainbow baby anyway, right!?!?! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Just asked her if its been sold cause im goinv to have it xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Exactly hun...... like df said we will adopt if it doesnt happen :-D :-D xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv just paid for it eeeekkkkk I hope df hasnt changed his mind xxx


----------



## Tawn

Lol! DF won't care about £20, if he does tell him it's an investment. And you guys are going to have a baby in the very near future, so you are saving hundreds of pounds!

Proud of you for getting it hun! Lots of PMA added to all the coincidences of this cycle plus preseed for the first time, I have my fx'd SO TIGHTLY that it will all add up to a bfp in about 2-3 weeks! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay well done cath xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think we are overdue some bump pics ;) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thanks ladies just messaved the pic to my sister and she has the same pram she cant believe im only paying £20 for it and she said I can lend her quinny when the time cones :-D just told df hes so chuffed hes asking can we get it tonight !:-D :-D :-D 

I agree bump pics please :-D 

Dani I see you lurking I hooe you 3 are good hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless him, he's excited too xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Cath for PMA and a great deal!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay well done Cath! And excellent PMA!! You'll have your BFP by the end of this month I can feel it for sure!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks ladies I hope your right lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Cath what a bargain. I think we all have good feelings for you this cycle babe! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha bloody pram doesn't fit in our boot lol df is on about getting a new car now! Its a lovely looking travel system tho....wish I had something to go in it now.....

Whats everyone up too?? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, does it not fold down to get in?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep but our boot is stupid and small ggrrrr lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I have the same problem. I'm convinced that there isn't a pram out there that will fit! I have a teeny tiny car. I can't even fit all our shopping in when we go lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Cath, lol, oh well you'll have to get a new car.

I'm watching TV with hubs for a change, bed in 23 minutes! What about you?


----------



## baileybubs

What you watching cupcake? I'm recording that Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners and am gonna watch it in a minute. Has anyone watched it?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha bloody stupid boots! Bailey wbat you going to do about your boot situation? ?

Cupcake are you like me and have to be in bed by 9 lol??

Just jumped in the bath for a quick soak then off to bed...df is feeling tired so cant see us dtd tonight xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I saw last weeks! Nuts!

We're obsessed with the US office at the moment, love it!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I watch that its vile xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got it on bailey, the amount of bleach they go through.......2 bottles a day! 

I'm waiting for Mayday at 9pm, is anyone watching it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath what a bummer :(


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I'm just gonna put one of my back seats down to fit a pram in lol. Most of the time it'll just be me and Millie in the car anyway, her seat will be in the front with me. 
Just remember Cath, sex can help you sleep better apparently :winkwink:

Mrs d - I know 2 bottles!!! But I'm sure bleach doesn't actually kill germs, or am I making that up??

Cupcake - make sure you get rest coz I know what you are like, you won't sleep tomorrow night!


----------



## baileybubs

What Mayday about mrs d? Did anyone watch Broadchurch on Monday? It was good but very sad. Not sure how its gonna pan out, it's an 8 part series so might drag but I can drool over David Tennant lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh doesnt it kill them? Oh I thought it did. ...iv been running my hands and nails for nothing lol sone of them are extreme arent they.

Yeah cupcake like Bailey said hun get as much rest as you can tonight hunny xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I am at the moment Cath, altho I never go to bed late. 

No dtd tonight? Rubbish! Where's his commitment!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I've clearly made that up about bleach!! It does kill germs, it's just that you don't need to use bleach as most cleaners an disinfectants are as good and aren't as caustic or bad for you and the environment lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's about a girl that goes missing in a village and all the men seem to start acting strangely and all their partners start to suspect they are responsible. One man was seriously in debt and hanged himself but everyone is now trying to pin the suspected murder of the girl on him. It's a big who done it really.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I like whodunits!!!

I think I got the thing about bleach from working in care. You can't use bleach in care homes so I think I must have got the idea that it was because it didn't kill germs properly lol!! Sometimes I worry myself with how daft I am!


----------



## MrsDuck

She has just used 5 bottles of bleach to clean 1 room! Wtf!

Nope I didn't watch broadchurch. It's one born at 9pm too but I'll have to watch it on +1


----------



## baileybubs

5 bottles???!! That's ridiculous!!! 

I have just found something that says you shouldn't use bleach to get rid of mould coz all it does is make the mould airborne, it doesn't get rid of it.....maybe that's what I had heard!
Oh well, all I know is I use bathroom cleaner and disinfectant sprays etc. 

Have you ever seen one of those bacteria detectors? We used one of them at work after thoroughly cleaning our hands (and I mean really scrubbing) and there was still loads of bacteria. I dread to think what these people on Obsessive Conpulsive Cleaners would think if they saw the amount of normal bacteria that's always around!!!

I can't believe some people let their houses get in such a state though! I admit I'm not clean like these people are, but I'd say I'm above average when it comes to cleaning. My mum and dad moved house last week (they rent) and the house they moved into was such a state!!! It was supposed to have been cleaned but me and my mum had to clean it, there was dark mould along all the window frames and crumbs in the kitchen drawers!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey you know me so well I won't sleep tomo night, I'm already dreading it!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't dread it Hun, try and picture the good outcome. I really think all will be well this time for you! I'm having lots of positive feelings for this month for everyone!


----------



## baileybubs

This woman on this programme doesn't make sense?!!! How on earth can it mean there's more germs in a flat because there's no garden for the germs to go out into!!!
I know that the people who live in dirty homes need to do some serious cleaning but someone needs to teach that woman about bacteria and germs properly!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Those Twinkies have proved how strong they are and how strong you are hun :hugs:
> 
> MrsD!!! How are you lovely??
> 
> Cupcake 3 more sleeps!!
> 
> Clearblue just rung me!!! Im eligable for their trial :happydance: !!! xxxx

Woohoo Cath, that's awesome!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw dani big :hugs: hope ur ok...xxxx
> 
> Cath great news Hun exciting....xx
> 
> Hey mrs d how u doin?xx
> 
> Cupcake 3 sleeps till the scan :) xx
> 
> Hey Amy how u doin?x
> 
> Ttc how are u Hun?xx
> 
> Afm went the class last nite it was good its changed my mind about a lot of things if I do hav a natural birth... Hubby was a bit bored at the first class but the second one was better...next week we're doin massage :) so looking forward to that. Xx

i'm good. just waiting as patiently as i can for my scan next week!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies I dont know how useful this would be for you to compare to see if its real or not as I havent read through it it but i seen this and thought of you all. xxx
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...ape-bump-key-scientific-truth-surprising.html

Awesome article!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> can you not use them now your pregnant? cant beat the hot water bottle though can you lol xxx
> 
> Their sending me their new fertility moniter which hasnt been released yet and some OPKs and HPTs - i have to write in a diary days we dtd days we get a surge days i bleed etc then i have to use the opks and hpts, at the end of the month send them all back to them and then they will give me £50 in love to shopvouchers! xxx

That sounds awesome and fun! Doing what you normally do by tracking and getting prizes for doing so! awesome!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I got him ;-) 

My sky plus didnt record obsessive cleaners boohooo. 

Does anyone watch eastenders? Its boring the life out of me lately. 

Ttc how are you hun

Mrsd hows your throat xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttc, when is your scan again?

Is it your nesting instinct bailey? Haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay cath :happydance: 

Yeah I'm sick of eastenders too

Really sore but I don't want to keep taking painkillers so I'm restricting myself to just before I eat (otherwise I can't eat) :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Cath you got the spermies! I hope you are typing with your legs against the headboard! Eastenders is crap but I still watch it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> I think it is probably just my blood sugar being low (during pregnancy and now breast feeding it seems to get low and make me feel yuck) along with lack of sleep ( although Emily went the longest ever between waking between her last feeding and this morning! Yay! She stirred a few times and fussed but I let her and we both went back to sleep!!!
> 
> She will be 6 weeks tomorrow, which is/was my due date! Where is the time going???

Wow, that's crazy she's already 6 weeks! Time has flown! Now if it could please fly to next Wednesday's scan and then to 12 weeks so I can tell people!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha no he won't let me it freaks him out lol hhmmmm a bit tmi here ladies but what position woukd you say is best for spermies??

Its all shouting these days it deoresses me but I do feel for Lola xxx

Mrsd I dont blame you hun but if it gets too sore take them hun :hugs:

Cupcake go to sleep lovely you need to stock up on sleep xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've tried the legs up in the air against the headboard but I find I squirt lots out getting into that position so it's pointless :blush: 

Aren't you meant to be having an early night cupcake? ;) go to sleep haha xx

I don't know the best position cath, I think whichever one you can then stay in for the next few hours x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Cath, yay for being part of the trial! Agree with the others though, def means you will fall pg this month before it starts lol.
> 
> MrsD, you poor thing! I can't even imagine, I wish there was something more they could do to help you through the pain. Have you tried fruit sorbets instead of ice cream? Or ice lollies? Or maybe banana smoothies with strawberry yoghurt (and if you put porridge oats in they will be a lot more filling)? Lol, sorry for the weird list I am trying to think of things you might be able to eat without the pain. :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake, sorry you are feeling so rough today but I know that it is all pointing to an amazing scan on friday! And you are one day closer to your big celebration! I hope you and DH have plans to go out that night, you def deserve a dinner or something to celebrate.
> 
> Cheryl, how annoying about MIL! I hope you get some rest and relaxation to make up for it all today. What things did they say that changed your mind if you are able to deliver vaginally? I'm very curious, as I started my birth plan last night and my antenatal course is just one day (5hours long, but still!) next week.
> 
> Amy, make sure you are eating and drinking enough hun, we worry about you! You need all those extra calories when breastfeeding, even though you are probably too tired to make yourself food most of the time. Glad Emily is sleeping a bit more at night now, hopefully it is a new trend!
> 
> Dani, you know my heart is with you hun! Those babies are gonna stay nice and safe for another couple of weeks at least. Wish I could get there to cheer you up though! Sucks us all being so far apart... :hugs:
> 
> Bailey, Ohhhhhh I wonder if all that back pain is a sign that labour might be around the corner! I can't believe how close you are to full term, it is blowing my mind! Do you feel ready? Have you done your birth plan yet?
> 
> TTC, so glad you and your twins are doing well hun! I can't wait for your next scan! How many more days now?

you are so amazing at catching up Tawn. My scan is 7 days away, almost there! I have the date in my siggy but not sure people really see it because i just wrote it and didn't do a ticker.


----------



## cupcake1981

I used to put a pillow under my butt an cross my legs super tight! 

I'm going to sleep now, London tomorrow so gonna be shattered. 

I just realised my scan is in the 8th.....8 is my lucky number, hope its a good sign!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a great sign cupcake. Away from the office tomorrow yay. Night night xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, 8 is my lucky number as well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies, I hope you all have a good day xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning MrsD how you feeling? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning mrs d and Cath! Hope hour throat doesn't get too bad today mrs d! 

Cath let us know what your opk is like when you do it! Any o pains?


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies very chatty in here.. Hope u have a nice day...x

Afm mamas and papas called to say my furniture won't be here till the start of April :( I'm not happy..x


----------



## baileybubs

Seriously Cheryl?! I'd call them and say you don't want it from them then coz your baby could be here by then!!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Cheryl!! Agree with Bailey hun ring them and tell them thats no good!! shocking :-( 

Will Do Bailey hun! Got a funny feeling its gonna go lighter and then come 6 pm it will start getting darker lol just having ovary pains on either side so we shall see :-D xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah the only good thing is there sending the wallpaper out in a cpl wks so we can get tht up then get our canvas and photo frames up.. Luckily I hav a clothes rail so I'm just going to wash all Leo's stuff and put it on the rail until I get the furniture x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath hopefully ur ready to o Hun... Remember bd bd bd :) x


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare Cheryl, don't they realise preggo ladies need to nest haha. I'm glad you will at least have the paper x

Yay for o pains cath, keep bd'ing x

Bailey got any plans for today? x

Do I dare say my throat feels a little better this morning than yesterday morning, although I haven't had today's treatment yet


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh atleast your not stuck then Cheryl,have to get some pics up when its all done :-D !! exciting!! 

Yeah well we have BD mon and last night and will do it tomorrow and maybe Sat, im quite proud of DF, i said to him last night after he moaned for the 10th time the he was tired 'shall we try for something to go in the pram then??' and he said 'Yes!! Every other day remember!! haha iv taught him well! 

Oohhh thats good news MrsD!! are you allowed to eat the morning before treatment? If so stock up woman! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless that's great that df is so onboard and into it Cath!!

At least you are getting the wallpaper Cheryl! That's such a pain!! How are you enjoying ML?

Mrs d glad your throat seems a little better for now, quickly eat something yummy before your treatment!!

AFM today I am about to go get some food from Asda (I got paid today, and more than I should have been which is strange) and then I'm just gonna chill and probably mop the kitchen coz Bailey keeps making muddy paw prints!!
Then I'm gonna watch Bones, Greys Anatomy and Derek from last night!

Ooh and I need to get summat for mum and MIL for Sunday, just no idea what! On MIL's birthday we got her flowers and so did his 2 brothers and his dad and she complained she had too many flowers, so flowers are a definite no!!


----------



## cathgibbs

How about some nice chocs Bailey or some pampering products?? 
xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can eat before my treatment, but I find it increases my phlegm (sorry if you are eating) then when I'm lying flat on my back and trapped in my mask I keep needing to clear my throat and swallow, which is really difficult in the mask.

I've sussed it for now hopefully, take 500mg just before treatment to relax my throat a bit and so that I can swallow ok, then straight after my treatment take another 500mg tablet and quickly eat something while I can :) 

Enjoy your catch up tv bailey. What about some hand cream and nail polish for mum or mil? xx

Aw cath that's great to hear df is just as excited about making this bubba xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can eat before my treatment, but I find it increases my phlegm (sorry if you are eating) then when I'm lying flat on my back and trapped in my mask I keep needing to clear my throat and swallow, which is really difficult in the mask.

I've sussed it for now hopefully, take 500mg just before treatment to relax my throat a bit and so that I can swallow ok, then straight after my treatment take another 500mg tablet and quickly eat something while I can :) 

Enjoy your catch up tv bailey. What about some hand cream and nail polish for mum or mil? xx

Aw cath that's great to hear df is just as excited about making this bubba xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d :wave: thts good ur throat feels better today Hun..x

Cath yeh for the bargain pram Hun... I had to change my car so tht the pram fits.. I loved my wee mini too :(

Aw thts good bailey extra cash.x

I'm enjoying being off but il be happy when I start getting my maternity allowence I feel unemployed the now lol... Even tho I hav savings I'm so used to working and earning money... But I've put up the clothes rail and going to start washing Leo's clothes so tht will keep me busy.xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohooooo MrsD im glad you have figured something out for to be comfortable enough to eat hun,how many more weeks/days of treatment left??

When does your ML Kick in Cheryl? 

Bloody OPK is the same colour as the ones that iv done previous days! i want it darker NOW lol im so impatient! Anyone got any plans for weekend>? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It started last week so I'm just waiting to here when they will be paying me lol..xx

Aw stupid opaks Hun :(


----------



## CherylC3

I remember mines were always light then just went really dark it wasn't a gradual thing..well today I'm going for lunch and Sunday we hav our parents over we're making a Mother's Day meal...wot about u Hun?


----------



## cathgibbs

oh right! How long will you have off work hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think I'm going to try and be off till nov but I do want customers to come back to me so lined to see how things go. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Argh I just spent £60 at Asda again! Food shopping is so expensive!!

My mum doesn't like chocolate (weird!) and my MIL is on slimming world, my mum hates all pampering stuff and can't wear nail polish etc coz she's a chef, and MIL is one of those fussy people who will only use certain products so they are both really awkward! So annoying lol!!

Why hasn't your maternity allowance kicked in already Cheryl? It should be straight from when you finish work shouldn't it?

Cath - maybe later in the day it might be darker (not to encourage your POAS addiction lol!!)

Mrs d - glad there is some sort of relief you can get for the pain. You are over half way through now yay!!! And did you say hubby is coming to see you tomorrow?


----------



## MrsDuck

My opks aren't gradual either, they are light or nothing then suddenly one day bam dark but by the next day the line has gone again.

Enjoy your ml Cheryl x

I've got tomorrow then 2 more weeks, getting there :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I just posted a fairly long post to you ladies but it is not here? I was falling asleep as I posted and somehow, by sleep clicking, ended up on cath's clear blue study thread?!! I think it might be posted there but have no idea how to get back there though!


----------



## MrsDuck

God bailey they are awkward haha, what about a nice scarf? Yup hubby is over tomorrow yay x

£60 on shopping, I hope it will last a while :)

I've got hiccups and it hurts :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno bailey food shopping is a nightmare, always spend more than I'd like to.. It's cos I had to send the form off last week so just waiting to see if they will send a letter before paying it... I'm getting it fortnightly.x

Aw mrs d just 2 more weeks thts good. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy that did make me chuckle, I bet there will be people reading thinking who are these people you are talking about haha

Did you manage to get much sleep last night? How is Emily sleeping? x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hate when u lose ur post Amy it's so annoying, yeah a scarf wud be good, aw boo I hate the hiccups and they don't hurt. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy that did make me chuckle, I bet there will be people reading thinking who are these people you are talking about haha

Did you manage to get much sleep last night? How is Emily sleeping? x


----------



## cathgibbs

how long will that food shop last then Bailey? We spend on average £100 a month on food shop and DF thinks thats too much ppppffffffffftttttttttttttt if he wants nice meals rather than frozen stuff he should be prepared to have nice things and £100 doesnt stretch for.....hence why I always want KFC and Dominoes at the weekend :-D

UUuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmm could you get them something cheapy but nice to go in their house thats a personal touch? If i was PG and due a few weeks from mothers day i would get my mother and dfs mother like a grandmother plaque or something like that ha! 

Arghhhhhhhhhh MrsD Its soooo annoying isnt it! I feel like im on gaurd now waiting for it lol! still doing really well with no POAS so much though, i think iv only used about 6 opks since Monday?

Mrs Have you had your treatment yet? 

These are my stupid OPKs xxx from lft to right, CD10,CD11,CD12.CD13


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Amy ill check to see if its there now....

MrsD yay for hubby coming over!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I've had my treatment for today yay

Those opks are definitely neg booo


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep Neg its annoying me their all the same bloody darkeness aswell HURRY UP OV! 

Amy your post isnt there hun your fine lol! 

MrsD will you be doing anything special with him? Does he get to stay the night with you or does he book a hotel? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Think u will defo get a positive tomoro of sat Hun...x


----------



## baileybubs

My opks would always just suddenly go dark too there was no gradual increase in colour. What day do you normally O Cath? 

Do you know I didn't even think about when or how often I get my mat pay Cheryl. I just assumed it would be weekly coz I normally get paid weekly. Next week should be my first mat pay, I hope so eeeek!

Hmmmm scarf is an idea maybe, but again MIL is so fussy (she's one of those that usually tells her husband what she wants him to buy her). I think maybe a Grandmother photo frame could be a good idea for my mum, seen as Millie is her first grandchild. But MIL was never really as excited about us having a baby and she already has 4 grand kids. Maybe I should just leave it to df to decide what to get his own mum for Mother's Day lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes he stays with me. Not sure what we are going to do but it will be nice having him here. This is the longest we have been apart in almost 9 years :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy you must be so tired! Falling asleep whilst posting bless you!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that must be awful! I suppose normally there wouldn't be a reason fr a married couple to be apart for 5 weeks at a time!

Do you think it's normal for Millie to have hiccups at least 3 times a day??


----------



## MrsDuck

It will be 2 and a half weeks since he was here but it seems like longer.

Yeah leave it up to df to buy for his mum, I leave it up to my hubby to buy for his family for all events, I've got enough to do with my own


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet you miss him so much! I may whinge about my df but I miss him if we are apart so much!

Oooh debate on This Morning about whether One Born Every Minute is an invasion of the baby's privacy!
What do you ladies think? One woman is arguing its grotesque reality tv, whereas the other woman has been on OBEM and says its not reality tv it's a documentary and its educational.


----------



## cathgibbs

The patients have a say on whether they want to be filmed for OBEM so its not an invasion of privacy at all and i think it kinda helps women, like you see couples on there who have had mc's after mc's and have gone onto concieve etc? I think its a lovely programme although i havent watched much of this series its all on series link

MrsD you must be missing him terribly but just start a countdown of the days until you can be with each other hun and wake up in your own bed with him and lots of cuddles ;-) 

Well i normally ov on CD14/13 - CD13 today but i dont know whether my long cycle last month will mess it all up but i have had an increase in cm this week so who knows lol!

Yeah bailey get DF to pick for his mother hun! I hardly ever pick stuff for my mil unless im getting something little for my mother and i know mil will like it, i normally make df get all his mams stuff lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You all know how useless my df is though, if I left it to him she wouldn't even have a card let alone a pressie lol!! I'll just get him to think of something and I'll go out and get it. Otherwise it's perfume, coz I at least know what perfume she wears (Hugo boss orange - which df bought me for Xmas coz he got confused and thought it was me that wears it!!)

Cath - they are saying that its an invasion of the baby's privacy and that it's not fair on them for when they grow up. Which I think is extreme, I agree with you it's a great programme.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh yeah i didnt think about the babies privacy DOH!!!! I think its extreme...........I think if it was my parents who took part in this programme I would kinda like to look back and see how i was born and how much pain my mother was in and then how happy my parents were??

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yeah hhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm I would go and buy her perfume then hun lol! Just ask DF to get the card for her lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think the same, I'd think it was lovely to see how hard my mum worked to give birth and how happy my parents were when I was born! 

I've already bought the card lol. I think I wanna make sure she gets something nice coz she has 3 sons and they all usually aren't bothered much getting her presents or just get her the bog standard. Her eldest son normally doesn't even get the card to her on time lol!! And I feel like my df had probably never made much effort before he met me so it would e nice to use my influence to get him to show her how much he appreciates her. But then she's so damn fussy lol!!!

Are you still looking at other jobs Cath? How's it all goin with that? Any other news?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww thats nice of you to want to buy her a nice present hun  hhmmmmmmmmmmmm I would say go and get her the perfume because like you said the others just get the bog standard so it would be nice for her to have something that you know she really likes hun! 

Yep still looking, sweet FA out there hun and my firm has been making redundancies but apparently my office is safe.............we shall wait and see xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm yeah you can't always trust them can you? I don't blame you for seeing what else is out there. Do you drive Cath? Coz you travel a fair bit on the train for your job don't you?


----------



## cathgibbs

no hun i dont :-( We worked it out it would be a waste of money as I wouldnt be able to drive to Cardiff to park as it works out to be something like £10 a day parking plus fuel etc and i am such a nervous passanger and i have a low attention span i would either die of fright or crash into a wall lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I always used to think I'd be a terrible driver, I don't think I'm too bad. But I never felt the need to drive before but since I moved to where I am now it's more important. Plus I kept seeing jobs I'd be perfect for and they were driver essential posts which was annoying!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD. Yay for DH visiting, it must be tough being away from him so long.

Bailey, Emily had hiccups all the time too and all it meant for her was now that she's here she still gets them a fair amount. I have even heard hiccups can be a good sign cause of something related to breathing/lungs. 

Cath, hope your job is safe but it's good your looking incase.

AFM, not sure where that post went, I must have deleted it! At least it didn't end up in the clear blue post when I did! Last night was decent, not the best sleep wise not the worst. I think it is catching up to me though cause when i sit still i cant keep my eyed open! 

Emily is ever growing and is inbetween sizes for most clothes right now, stuff is either getting too small ( newborn) or too big (0-3 months.)


----------



## thurl30

Hi ladies :wave: I'm just have a little nose around bnb because I haven't been on for awhile, and obviously had to come and pay a visit to the thread :) hope you're all doing ok, it's lovely to see all of these tickers so close to due dates, that shows how long it's been since I have been here!

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi thurl, lovely to see you and oh wow look at your weight loss ticker, you are doing fantastically well xxx


----------



## thurl30

Hi Mrs D, well that ticker is out of date now by a mile!! but I will get back there :) how are you doing? x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thurl how are u doin Hun?x

Watching obem I hate all the blood. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure you will hun, I hope you are well and I'm loving all your wedding pics, my photographer was pants, yours was brilliant and very creative xx

I'm not too bad thanks, just coming to the end of my third week of radiotherapy so just over 2 weeks to go, I can't wait for it to finish x


----------



## thurl30

Hey Cheryl, I'm ok thanks hun just plodding on :) How are you doing? getting so close now x

Mrs D you're over half way there hun, you are so strong, how are you feeling? have you been getting any side effects at all? :hugs: Thanks re the pics, I knew our photographer from when we were younger, he was amazing, I keep changing them on fb because I get bored easily lol x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Tawn I'm so jealous you get to work at home, I hate being stuck in the grey box that is my building, we can't even go out at lunch as there's nowhere to go!

The BEST luck to you at your scan tomorrow Cupcake!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

They are stunning thurl, how on earth did you decide which ones to put in frames around your house, there are so many lovely ones? 
Yeah I've got the worst sore throat I've ever had and I struggle to swallow at all, even just a drink, but apparently that's normal and I just have to take painkillers :( 

Are you still ttc hun or just ntnp? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah not long to go now..x

Aw mrs d sorry ur in pain Hun..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Does anyone else feel worse after having a nap lol?!! Just had one and now feel more tired and a bit sick lol!! Oh well, I've got df making me some scotch broth and fresh bread mmmmm.
> 
> Cath - did you take a pic of the opk? Yay for going darker already!!
> 
> Tawn - it must be warmer where you are coz although its sunny here it's still quite cold! I left my back door open for the dog earlier but it made my house freezing lol!! Oooh you'll have to let me know of Life of Pi is any good. Have you read the book?
> I have jotted down some important points for my birth plan, such as no pethidine, preferably water birth etc. The main important thing for me is skin to skin contact once she's born even if I have a c section, coz I want to breastfeed and I think it's really important for her to smell my smell lol!
> 
> Mrs d - that sucks that everything is hurting your throat!! Lol, I forgot about your runny pops with ice cream! How is milkshake? Maybe buy some milkshakes. And maybe some creamier based soups like cream of chicken or mushroom.
> 
> 
> I think I'm getting ms now I'm in the third tri you know, haven't had it once before now!! We had curry last night and as soon as I smelt it I felt sick and hardly ate any. Now today I've woke up feeling sick. But I'm so hungry too!!

Hi Bailey. The Life of Pi movie was excellent I thought. I loved it!

I complete agree with you on the skin to skin contact right after birth. it's very important i've read and breastfeeding. I will be doing that too for sure! I can't imagine having two little sets of eyes staring up at me. Oh my gosh.


----------



## thurl30

Mrs D I don't have any around my house yet, I haven't got round to it, oh except a big one of everyone in a heart shape with me and DH in the middle, the photographer did a big one framed for us and that's in my lounge, perhaps I might do that this year get a few printed off :) So sorry to hear about your throat, it must be horrible, I hope the rest of the treatment goes quick for you hun :hugs: Yes I'm still ttc although losing the will now to be honest x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Id like to say i would want to do it naturally but I dont know if I could handle the pain lol!! Are you all trying to do it naturally?!
> 
> Cupcake!!! YAY! you didnt say no ifs then!! You just came out with '5 months left in work and then i wont come back after ML'!! Your starting to believe that this pregnancy is your forever baby which is fab!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i don't have any plans to do mine naturally. i applaud those that do but i will be doing an epidural and laying on my back for sure...plus i guess if my twins both stick, i'll most likely be having a c-section so won't have a choice there.


----------



## thurl30

ttc congrats on your bfp x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cherylc3 said:


> oh and this one

cute!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw don't give up thurl, it will happen I'm sure, no doubt when you least expect it xxx


----------



## thurl30

hopefully :) I have had a few healthy problems just recently, so to be honest I'm just going to focus on slowly getting healthy and see what happens x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thurl :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: mwahhhhhhhhh xxxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> A little advice to everyone talking/thinking about birthing plans from someone who has been through it.. but you can totally take it or leave it...
> 
> If it's possible, try to be as open as you can about what is going to happen. I never wrote up a birthing plan as I had an idea in mind of what I wanted but thought I was open to whatever happened. Things, obviously, did not go at all according to plan and it was/is still difficult to accept. Yes, I have a beautiful daughter and we both ended up okay but delivering her was far from what I had envisioned and that loss of control/loss of my "plan"/vision has been difficult, especially since I am 99% sure we are not going to ever try to have another one (because of the risk.) I think that if I had been really set on any particular birthing plan it would have been even harder to accept what ended up happening. I really hope that all of you end up having easy/natural/according to plan births!
> 
> I am trying to think what else has been going on today...
> 
> Cheryl, Gus is adorable, love the coat!!
> 
> Cupcake, I hope you get to find out the gender as early as possible! I don't have a boy/girl feeling for you yet.
> 
> Tawn, how was life of Pi? Did you have an easy day today??
> 
> Bailey, I had 3rd Tri morning sickness as well but mine never really went away, even in 2nd Tri. I hope it eases for you! That combination of being so hungry and so sick is never fun!
> 
> Cath, I hope that you had a good dinner! I hope your OPKs are ever darker from here!!!
> 
> MrsD, I hope you were able to get some nourishment and that your throat is feeling better.
> 
> AFM, I am feeling better than I did this morning... I ate something after I posted/finished nursing Emily and it helped. That being said, I haven't rested at all today... I keep thinking I will but then my ADD brain thinks of just one more thing that needs done. Emily's been really sleepy/quiet today.. she usually is but then somedays she is even more so and it always worries me. She's nursing but doesn't seem to be going as long/taking as much as usual either. She is still having enough wet/dirty diapers though so I am trying to not be too concerned... she might just be tired/growing/etc. If it keeps up I will probably call the Dr... I can't help but worry about her but I try not to let it get out of control. She had a bath today (only gets a couple a week so her skin doesn't dry out) and I was trying some of her larger clothes on her (she has outgrown all of her preemie stuff now and is in newborn but I was wondering if any of her 0-3 month stuff would work.) I found out that most of it is still just a little too big but I did find one store's sleepers fit her quite nicely.. here is a picture of her in her "big girl" clothes...

She is just ADORABLE Amy!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Have you got another practise climb coming up cath? x
> 
> I hope everyone's day goes quickly at work today xxx
> 
> I'm officially half way through my treatment yay

Yay for being halfway through treatment!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone, chatty chatty lots to catch up on.

Long long day in London, so tired now, hopefully will help me sleep tonight before the big day tomorrow. 

I can't really remember what I read as i was in the train at the time and that was a couple if hours ago! 

Bailey remember thinking what about orchids for your mil? They last years and will still be around after a bunch of flowers are dead? My mil loved hers last year 

Thurl nice to see you chick x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> I got him ;-)
> 
> My sky plus didnt record obsessive cleaners boohooo.
> 
> Does anyone watch eastenders? Its boring the life out of me lately.
> 
> Ttc how are you hun
> 
> Mrsd hows your throat xxx

Hi Cath...pretty good...just waiting...patience is NOT my strong suit!!! I can't wait to see if one or both are doing ok in there and hearts still beating strong! i just hope the second one is doing ok...and we can hear it's heart this time!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttc, when is your scan again?
> 
> Is it your nesting instinct bailey? Haha xx

next wednesday the 13th!


----------



## thurl30

Hey cupcake, yes you need a good nights rest tonight, what time is your scan hun? x


----------



## cupcake1981

10:10 tomorrow xx


----------



## thurl30

Awww atleast you don't have to wait all day, I have a really good feeling that all is going to be amazing hun, sending loads and loads of luck :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies! Really chatty in here today! 

I've felt a bit rubbish this afternoon so went back to bed (feel so lazy!!)

Hi thurl! Hope you are well Hun, I saw on fb you bought manuka honey, I bought some too a while back. It's expensive but it's good stuff, apparently it's a natural antibiotic, and it does last quite a while (I failed to mention to df how much it cost lol!!).

Cupcake - eeeek!!! 1 more sleep!! I'll be on here all morning waiting for your update!
She already has an orchid in her kitchen otherwise that would be a fab idea lol, she's one of those people that's got bloody everything and is just plain awkward lol! Df was no help either when I asked him so I'm gonna try again tomorrow.

Mrs d - how's your throat doing after your treatment? 

Cath - I meant to say before, you only spend £100 on food per month!!! That's amazing!!! We spend double that! And df still thinks that's expensive lol??! 

Cheryl - how's Leo today?


----------



## thurl30

£100 per month on food? flippin heck we spend about £70 a week, that's probably why I'm a wobbler!! :haha:

Bailey yep I'm on the honey, I have heard so many good things about it I thought why not, I used to spend £20 a week atleast on fags so might aswell spend £15 on a jar of honey :haha: How are you feeling hun? getting so close now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Does the honey have ttc benefits to Thurl? 

We spend about £50 a week on food I think (hubs generally shops), hate spending money on food!

Bailey ill update when I know what's what x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok, I just wish I would remember how easily I get tired lol!! I get knackered so easily but it's all normal! Getting period-type pains every evening now and more backache so I'm guessing everything is gearing up! 

It tastes really nice the manuka honey too, I got mine from holland and Barrett. They had a deal on, buy two things and get the second for a penny so I got 2 jars for £11. I don't know if they still do that deal.


----------



## baileybubs

We spend about £50 a week on food too cupcake, I tried going to Aldi to see if I spent less but I didn't really, and they don't have everything we wanted.


----------



## cupcake1981

I like all the different stuff you can get in there, like meats and cheeses. Also there fajita kits are so cheap, about half that other well known brand!


----------



## thurl30

Well I have read that Manuka does help ttc especially combining it with a sprinkle of cinnamon, but I'm not really listening to that as they say that with everything it's so confusing :dohh: but I have heard that it's really good for general health so I thought I might aswell, I got it from sainburys I didn't even think about holland and barrett :dohh:

I can't shop in Aldi, they have too many nice naughties in there and I have zero willpower :haha:

Bailey I would say you are definately gearing up hun, so exciting :)


----------



## baileybubs

I do like their meats and cheeses cupcake. Especially the German sausage mmmmm.

They do have really cheap biscuits and chocolate thurl, I was bad and bought some when I went but df managed to gobble his way through most of it! He's like a child, if there's a packet of biscuits in he can't just have one, he'll have about 6!

Nearly bedtime cupcake!!

Yeah definatley try holland and Barrett thurl, they do some good deals.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> God bailey they are awkward haha, what about a nice scarf? Yup hubby is over tomorrow yay x
> 
> £60 on shopping, I hope it will last a while :)
> 
> I've got hiccups and it hurts :(

strange, off-topic questions...i'm in the u.s. and we do dollar $. How many U.S. dollars is £60?

Also, so you all celebrate mother's day in March and we celebrate it in May...funny how things are so different, you know? And you all call baby strollers prams. My hubby looked one up the other day and he wants one!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc I think due to the current exchange rate £60 is about $90. 

And Mother's Day over here is dependent upon when Easter falls, it's always 3 weeks before Easter Sunday.


----------



## baileybubs

Guys I am so mad, df is supposed to be off on holiday next week coz he has a weeks holiday pay to use before the end of march. He has just text me saying he's really mad coz he's now been told he can't be off!! So I've asked him why and is he joking and to speak to the manager but of course he's now not replying coz he's busy at work!! I'm so annoyed coz he didn't even want next week off anyway, he wanted the last week in March coz that's just before I am due, but they said no coz its Easter week and he had to take it from next week instead!! 

And df lets people walk all over him, he's not like me, I'd kick up a big fuss over it but he will just complain to me about it and won't say anything to his boss!


----------



## thurl30

What? that's not on! Surely companies can't just turn around and say no actually you need to cancel your holiday??!! :grr:

Re the shop, have you tried their white chocolate and strawberry crisp bars? OMG :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently they can cancel it coz it's more than 48 hours notice. He's not explained it properly I have to wait til he gets home but I'm just so annoyed now. I wish he hasn't told me through a text and then just said "I'll explain when I get home"

No I don't like white chocolate, I'm a strange person I know lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

thurl30 said:


> ttc congrats on your bfp x

:hi: Thurl!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake good luck for tomoro... I can't wait to see ur scan pic Hun...xxx

Ttc it will be urs next wk :) x

Hey ladies we're £50 a wk on a shop... Ooh I love aldis chocolate and there salami yum..x

Thts rubbish bailey dfs work sounds shit always changing days off and holidays. Wee Leo's doing good kicking away but still breech :(


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies!

Thurl, so good to see you back on here hun!

TTC, if you ever need anything translated I like to consider myself an amazing English-to-American translating source :winkwink: As an American living in England whose been with a Brit for almost 6 years, I feel like I can speak two versions of "English" lol!

Cheryl, HOW ANNOYING about your nursery furniture! I would be livid! Especially as you can't really know for exactly sure when Leo will arrive and the furniture could very turn up AFTER he is born and you just don't have the time or energy to do it! Glad you will be able to put the wallpaper up though, I definitely want pics!

Cath, £100 a month on groceries!!!!!!! THAT IS BLOODY AMAZING! We spend about £50-60 a week depending on whether I stocked up at the butchers or was lazy and got meat at the store etc etc. Tell your DF he has a super saver on his hands and not to complain! lol. And good job getting him, I LOVED your way of introducing the topic--suggestive but not full of pressure! Way to go girly! :)

MrsD, I am soooo sorry you are feeling so rough. I hope a weekend with your hubby is just what the doctor ordered and all those endorphins make you feel a bit better hun! Do you two have any plans while he is in London?

Amy, you poor thing! I can't imagine being so tired I fall asleep while posting! I am glad to hear Emily is thriving and growing so well though hun! How amazing that you have such great breastfeeding established when she was in hospital for those first few weeks! I am so impressed by that and will use it as motivation that no matter what it can be done (as I really want to be successful!) be ready for lots of questions in a few weeks time :)

Bailey, that is absolute bull about DF's holiday! I hope they make it up to him somehow, and don't expect him to just lose out on it if he doesn't use it before the end of the month! That place seems to walk all over your DF tbh :(

Cupcake, I hope you are already fast asleep to speed up time till your scan! You know we will all be waiting with bated breath to see a picture of your perfect bean! :happydance:

Did I miss anyone!? I can't remember, my "perfect" memory is failing me now! 

AFM, I am still feeling pretty good overall but can't stand looking at myself in the mirror! :haha: I have all-day black circles under my eyes from not getting great sleep and good LORD do I need a haircut! Add to that my cankles from hell with the swelling that has started this week and I feel SEXXXXXXXXYYYY :rofl: Good thing I have a hair appt booked for next weekend, maybe that will help?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn thts a shame I hav no swelling yet. I'm sure ur hair appointment will give u a lift.. How's ur nursary looking?x


----------



## Tawn

Yeah it was really strange, came on day before yesterday out of nowhere and was pretty bad! It comes and goes, so I am not too worried about it. Today has been better, though, so that is good! And yes, definitely hoping the haircut helps me feel a bit less frumpy! :haha:

I forgot to upload the nursery pics on here! It is about 95% done but I am in no real rush to finish the last bits because she won't even be in there for at least 4 months. I also owe a bump pic that I promised you ladies, so I will have to remember to get that done soon!

Here's Madison's TINY box room! 

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64806_10101854707248708_1829182571_n.jpg

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/482469_10101854707188828_1594636385_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563542_10101854707238728_1037680455_n.jpg

https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/421484_10101854707293618_320686688_n.jpg


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gorgeous Hun I love it. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I love Maddie's room Tawn! You are so creative! I'm getting the swelling now too, I keep saying to df "are my feet swollen" and he keeps saying no but he's lying!! I've had to take my engagement ring off too.

When's your wallpaper due to arrive Cheryl?

I think I've worked out why df's boss has said he can't have next week off. Df was confused but based on what he's just told me, it's because he has only worked there since November. He's only accrued one weeks holiday, so his boss is worried that if he takes next week off and then I go I to labour the following week or the week after he won't have any holiday days left and will have to be unpaid. Once it's April the new holiday year starts so he will be fine for 2 weeks in April though. Ideally he should be able to take the last week of March off then instead so he's using his week and doesn't matter if I then go into labour after coz its the new holiday year but as its Easter week then he's not allowed. Does that make sense?? Annoyingly he never wanted next week off originally anyway, it was his boss who was making him take it and now we have plans!


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, be careful with sudden swelling as it can be a sign of preeclampsia, I am sure you probably know that I just want to make sure you and Maddie are safe.
I am sure you are beautifully pregnant!

Cupcake, hope you are getting some sleep, good luck at your scan.


----------



## CherylC3

In 2 wks bailey can't wait to Atleast get the decor finished. . Aw tht makes sense about the holidays now. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake good luck for today sweetie not that you need it hun.....I can imagine its going to be a very emotional day fkr you for all the right reasons xxxxxxxxxxxx

Tawn I seen the pics on fb their fab youve done well with that room hun :-D 

Bailey I vet you hun. Well thats fair enough isnt it. Nice to see that df boss is thinking about you.

Ladies a bit tmi here do any of you get diarrhea during ov? I had a bit of ewcm last night...opk was neg but my opk this am was near pos so ill test at 10.30ish then late afternoon. ...but this am I had to literally run to the loo and I had loads of white cm but it was soooooo stretchy similar to ewcm but this was creamy white........bd tonight! !!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't wait to see your gorgeous pics of your bubba cupcake xx

Bailey the holiday thing now makes sense, just a shame you had made plans x

Tawn maddies bedroom is gorgeous x

Cath it's almost the weeeeeeekend! x

I hope you preggo ladies are enjoying your ml x

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD Is it today that hubby arrives?! If so YAY!!!!! I bet you cant bloody wait!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes it's this afternoon but its thick fog here booooo :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! What time is his flight? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

About 1.30 so there's time for it to clear


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - I just know everything will be amazing today but good luck, I hope you managed to get some sleep Hun xxxxx <3

Cath - I can't help you on the runny poo thing coz I have IBS anyway but it's very possible it's a good sign coz progesterone could cause it. Let us know what the next opk says! Fingers crossed!!

Mrs d - oh no!! I hope the fog clears in time!! What a pain!

Cheryl - any nice plans for today?


----------



## cathgibbs

Will do hun, im quite excited to see it too lol! Iv been doing OPK every morning just because well i wanted to lol and iv barely seen a line so when i seen that this am it got me very excited especially when i seen the stretchy CM 

We told DF's parents that we bought that pram last night, they werent happy. xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's none of their business hun, why do so many parents put downers on their kids, why can't they just be happy for them. You have saved yourself hundreds of pounds and you are trying for a baby, why on earth aren't they happy that you bought a pushchair for £20?? Xx


----------



## thurl30

Cupcake wishing you all the luck in the world today :hugs:

Tawn the nursery looks adorable :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a nice Friday :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

God knows hun, i can see their point but at the end of the day it s just £20!? They reckon i have Jinxed myself yet when i was pg the first time i told them not to buy anything until 12 weeks and as soon as we left they bought baby things, we have been through all the bad things that can happen to us, the pram isnt in our house its in the car, we are saving for the wedding and a baby so anything thats going cheap and in good condition we are getting. DF pissed me off though cause he just sat there not saying a word. they also said that we are trying to hard and i said we are not so they then said we arent trying hard enough?! FFS! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You too thurl xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you can't win, there is no such thing as jinxed, what an awful thing to say to someone that has already been through a loss (sorry rant over) I would not be happy if parents or in laws said that to me xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching this weepy jezza Kyle Mother's Day special? Tissues required xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep, what pissed me off the most was DF just sat there not saying a word and after we picked the pram up I told him I told my mother and she was saying how nice it looked and how cheap it was and he then asked me to ring his mother to tell him i said no thats something he can do because i knew how they would have acted so when we went up his parents i said to him 'tell your mother what we bought' and he replied sheepishly....no you....and when his parents were saying all the bad points of it he didnt once say anything of the stuff that he said to me like 'we have had all the bad luck, what could possible happen? and that it will get used even if we have to adpot it will get used' he needs to man up lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh cath thats terrible, just ignore them hun, my df's parents are the same, they told us that we shouldnt put the cot up yet "just n case something goes wrong". Charming eh? Nice to see they have faith that our baby will be ok and born without any problems. 
Theres no such thing as jinxing. And if df is anything like my df, they never seem to stand up for themselves against their mums.


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm watching Homes under the Hammer mrs d, I normally just get really irrate watching jezza lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree men are such wimps when it comes to their mums, but it does have its advantages when you can't get them to do something, set their mum on the case and it'll get done ;) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's awful, what is it with these MILs?? I know they are trying to protect you in their own little way but DON'T! Grrrrrr


----------



## baileybubs

I know its crap isnt it? I know that she is just trying to protect us, especially after what happened last year with our niece but having the cot up isnt gonna make something terrible happen, and if something did happen it wouldnt make it hurt any less if we didnt have the cot up.

But I do agree that it comes in handy that men cant stand up to their mums, I usually whinge to his mum about spending money and smoking lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I know theres a time and place for saying stuff!! they dont realise that what they are saying is out of order, it may feel like to them that they are protecting us but in reality they are making us scared!! 

Oh MIL turned around and said as we were leaving that if it doesnt fit in the boot then she can have it!? Make your mind up!!

MrsD I totally agree lol his mother loves me so i can literally tell her that DF hasnt done this and she will ring him and whip his arse lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I guess they are trying to stop us from getting hurt or so they think, but they cant stop us getting hurt, we just need them to be supportive of our decisions and be there to cry on when we are hurting.......I will try and remember this when I am older and my kids are coming to me with something like this lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

How long did I keep you guys waiting when I had my 12 week scan? I knew it would take ages for cupcake to update but I cant stop refreshing the page to see if she's updated lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

No i agree Bailey, it must be hard for them aswell but its even harder for us and the last thing we want is for them to be putting a dampner on things, they should just respect our decisions like you said  Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhh OPK Is almost pos!! Ill take a pic in a sec, jsut waiiting for it to develop! I love OPKS! lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you were quite quick at updating us bailey. I keep refreshing FB too x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooooh yay cath xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Positive??


----------



## baileybubs

Yay cath thats awesome!!!! Get the preseed out tonight and get bding!

I thought I left you guys waiting ages after mine coz the MW's went on their lunch straight after I'd had my scan so had to wait for my appointment bit for ages. I dont know if cupcake will be seeing the midwife after, it might be different in her local hospital.


----------



## baileybubs

Definitely positive!!


----------



## cathgibbs

IRL the one side of the line is darker than the ctrl line! im so excited i was just dancing the toilet haha soooo sad!! 

I keep checking FB and here to see if shes updated xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup that's positive, get bd'ing xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and then in a couple of weeks time you can go to MIL and say "Who's jinxing it by buying a pram eh?? Look at that BFP" lol


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO Bailey i actually LOLed then hahaha!!! So for my records on countdowntopregnancy.com shall i put Ov as tomorrow....CD15 or today?

Im gonna get home later and pounce on DF!! im so excited im like a child lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

They say that its usually the day after the positive OPK thats O day dont they?


----------



## thurl30

Yay for the pos Cath :happydance:

I'm now going out for the day with my mum, I am going to have to wait ages for cupcakes update :grr:


----------



## cathgibbs

I think so? I get so confused by it all lol, i thought my LP was 14 all this time but technically if Ov occurs on CD15 then my LP is only 13? Doesnt make a difference really so i dont know why i mentioned it for haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a lush dauy Thurl :-D xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, its so confusing isnt it Cath?


----------



## AmyB1978

Thurl, welcome back!!! Enjoy your day.

Cupcake, yay for positive opk but boo for stupid in law comments!

MrsD, enjoy time with DH this weekend.

Bailey, hope you are feeling better today then yesterday.

Cupcake, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Its stupid Bailey lol!! Ill put ov as tomorrow :-D Gona dtd tonight and tomorrow hopefully so that means i ov on CD15 and we dtd on CD10,12,14 and CD15! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You ov 12-24hrs after a positive opk apparently so could be today or tomorrow?? It's all confusing to me.

Have a lovely day with your mum thurl xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :hi: how are you feeling hun? x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy, so far I'm feeling ok, I'm forcing myself to not to any cleaning lol!

Go get that eggy Cath lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww thanks girls!! :hugs: 

Amy how you doing hun?? xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw no update yet? I think I kept u guys waiting cos me and hubby were on cloud 9. Xx

Cath just ignore ur inlaws, yeah for pos opk


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think she will be long before she updates hun :-D 

xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I am ok just very tired. I never got to nap yesterday for various reasons so I think today needs to be a very very lazy day.

I am getting upset with DH. He doesn't get up with her at night and half the time doesn't wake up when she cries but will kind of roll over and groan. I addressed it in a moment of hormonal sleepiness after she first came home cause I thought he was annoyed/mad and he's not and told me not to think anything of it cause he is f awake and doesn't know he is doing if but it still bothers and annoys me! He does not get up with her or take care of her much at all- partially cause I am exclusively breast feeding so he can't do much with that. By the time he gets home from work she is in a phase where she wants Mama and to eat really close together so even then it's usually me with her. If I ask or tell him to take her he will if just doesn't happen much. I think he would probably like more time with her, in his defense, if just isn't happening right now. I a afraid to let him/ask him to take her at night between nursing because he sleeps really soundly and doesn't hear/respond to her. I am worried if he would fall asleep holding her (which I a pretty sure he would) that he'd drop her or something would happen and he wouldn't wake up and something bad would happen to her. I fall asleep with her on my chest sometimes on the couch but I a really on tune with her and hear her/respond so I feel like it is safer. I try not to sleep with her at all, even on the couch, but I can't help it sometimes as I am so tired.

Sorry that was so long. I needed to vent!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Amy it sounds so hard for you hun. Have you sat down and told him all of this, I think thats the best way hun, its not right that you are this tired and he isnt doing his share during the night. 

Cheryl - cupcake updated on FB, all is perfect!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey we talked about the groaning thing and how it upsets me. As for not helping at night it isn't really his fault it is cause he can't exactly breastfeeed her and because he sleeps so soundly and falls asleep so easily Combined with not hearing her like I do I am too worried for her safety. The weekend is coming up though and he was talking about how he has all these projects around the house he wants to do... If I am tired and she won't lay down his project is going to be to hold the baby so I can get some rest at least between feedings.

She's asleep so I am gonna go try and lay her down and get some sleep too. Thanks for all your support ladies!

Oh and :happydance: x 1000 for Claire!


----------



## baileybubs

Well make sure that he does put his other projects aside and looks after her this weekend so you can sleep. Hope you can have a nap now Hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl! Back from scan, all good so far! Baby was kicking and waving, was amazing! x


----------



## baileybubs

I am soooo happy for you cupcake and you are now in 2nd tri too!!! (I think, there's different definitions but I think week 13 should be classed as 2nd tri lol).


----------



## baileybubs

You need to change your ticker!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sorry about the quick post I had to run was at m&s with my mum and dad and they were picking me up...x

Tht is amazing cupcake I just knew it wud be good news Hun... I'm so excited and happy for u... Upload a pic pls? Then I can guess the gender but I already think ur team blue. Xx

Aw Amy thts rubbish Hun... I'm hoping my hubby is a help when Leo comes... Maybe hav a word with him?xx

Bailey well tht was my outing for today got the Mother's Day deal from marks we're having mil over on sun and my parents for a meal...xx

What are ur plans for the weekend?xx


----------



## Tawn

Amy, I hope your dh takes everything you say on board and starts helping a bit more! And that Emily starts to figure out how amazing sleeping at night is ASAP :hugs:

I know what you mean about breastfeeding and them not being able to help as much, I've thought about that a lot and it does seem tricky cause we want our partners to help but they don't have the milk. Will be interesting to see how that plays out in our household as well :/

Mrsd did hubby get his flight ok?

Cath, how f'ing rude of your in laws!!! Can't wait for you to rub your bfp in their face hun :haha:

I have no motivation at all today. I have so much work to do and am doing anything else I can think of instead... Reallllllly jealous of all you MLeavers right now lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake congrats again hun I'm over the moon for you xx

Amy I hope hubby steps up to the plate soon hun so that you can get some sleep x

Tawn sorry you don't seem to have any motivation today but at least it's the weeeeeeekend x

Hubby isn't here yet but I'm guessing he's on the train as his flight went ok x

Cheryl the marks deal looked good, just a shame I can't eat otherwise I'd be doing it too x

I hope you all have good Mother's Day celebrations xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD Have a fab weekend with hubby hun :-D xxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn sorry u can't get motivated today Hun...x

Mrs d it's a great deal..x

Cath hope ur having a gd day. Xx


----------



## thurl30

:yipee: cupcake :yipee:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh so annoying I just made a post and lost it trying to add my picture!! Grrr will try again!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake has it sunk in yet? 

Amy I hope youve managed some sleep hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cath don't know if it will!

I keep feeling that weird light tickling, fluttery feeling in my tummy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww fab hun. Have you told many yet? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Told my bro and sis today, my sis proper sobbed bless her, was so amazed! My bro and his gf said they guessed as i looked preg and my boobs were huge!!

Telling hubs parents on Sunday, had this lovely idea of telling them by getting MIL a book of baby knitting patterns (cos im not keen on the old fashioned stuff and i know she'll want to knit!). Saw a really nice book of modern stuff a while ago but it wasnt there today in hobbycraft :(. Need to think of another novel way to tell them now.


----------



## cathgibbs

How about getting them a mothers day card for a granny and put the sonograph pic in there?? Or get it photocopied if you dont want to give your pic away?? Im so happy for you hun...

Opks are still pos! Having a bath then im goibg to pounce on df lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Loving your pic hun yayyyy xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks hunny!

Did you manage to drag df off to bed as soon as you got home?


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, those flutters are your baby!!!! :) I love your idea with the knitting book, can you find one elsewhere? 

MrsD. I hope you are enjoying hubby time!

Cath, pounce on him and catch that egg!

AFM... I am spending the day resting and/or sleeping on the couch with Emily basically only getting up to change her and for my food. I am so tired I gave up with the idea of housework or laying her down to sleep for today.


----------



## cathgibbs

No lol hes a builder so hes dirty lol I have to wait for him to shower etc our friend just popped down with their little girl and after thdy left df gave me a look as to say....I want one :-D I sent him an email of my opk earlier and loads of smiley faces but he doesnt know what hes looking at bless him :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay love the avatar cupcake!!! Can you get MIL a Mother's Day card that's to a wonderful grandmother, see if she gets it!
So happy your family are so happy for you too! 

Cath - aw your df is so cute!! Go catch that eggy!!!

Amy - you shouldn't even be thinking of housework anyway missy, stay on that sofa!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Amy im starting to worry about you hun you sound mentally and physically exhausted are your parents still at yours? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well the knitting book kind of served a dual purpose Bailey! I might be able to get one in town tomo tho, fingers crossed!

Cath I hope you get him tonight.

Amy can your mum come back and stay to give you some support?


----------



## AmyB1978

No they left a week and a half ago. I am ok, just tired. Somedays are better than others, depending on how little sleep I get the night before or if I've skipped too
Many naps it adds up. I'll feel good/ not tired so won't sleep but then I end up
Exhausted later. I am just having to learn that resting when she does isn't being lazy and that even though I am home with her I can't do it all ( laundry, basic cleaning, etc) at least not all the time.

This morning has been really nice, relaxing and napping on the couch sitting up with her asleep on my chest. I needed it!


----------



## cathgibbs

I totally agree on napping when Emily does hun. You need your sleep aswell.......forget house work....dh can do that! Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw loving the scan pic Hun :) 

Hope all u ladies hav a nice weekend. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today!

Cath - did you get df?

Cupcake - has it sunk in yet, this is your rainbow!!

Cheryl - do you have any nice plans for the weekend?

Mrs d - I hope you are having a nice time with your hubby!

Tawn - hope you have a relaxing weekend and rest up, after all your hard work last weekend for ds's birthday!

Amy - I hope you are still sleeping!

AFM - I feel like I've been doing a marathon or something, my muscles all ache, my hips hurt and for some weird reason my fingers all feel stiff and my wrists hurt!! Maybe it's due to swelling or something? But I said to df I hurt all over and he said "stay in bed then" I wish it were that easy, but it could be from lying in bed that I ache!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep I got him lol even put my legs up after it lol

Awww hun why dont you have a nice soak in the bath? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe good on ya cath!! Are you still using the preseed?

Yeah think I might have a bath. Just googled stiff fingers in pregnancy and its another sign of carpal tunnel. It's amazing all the things that happen to your body lol!! The suggestion for reducing it on the webpage was not to lie on your arms.....then how the frick am I supposed to lie lol!! Can't lie on your back, can't lie on your stomach, no other choice but to lie on my side and consequently on my arms lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey pregnancy does do weird things to your body, I have a friend who developed arthritis after her pregnancy! Have a chill out day.

I woke up so early at like 5am, like you do on Christmas Day when you feel excited! I'm just so unbelievably happy at the moment :)

Cath I so hope you catch the egg this cycle hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I'm so happy for too cupcake!!! It's so great, and I still think you had some sort of gut feeling that it was all ok this time, you sounded different to last time, like you knew deep down it would all be ok!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't think I ever let myself believe that it would be ok, but maybe just that I felt like I had a better chance this time cos I had soooo many symptoms. I was still a wreck, and started crying when I sat on the bed in the scan room and told the sonography why, which was actually a good thing as it meant as soon as she put the probe on me she said 'I can see baby, baby looks fine', so I didn't have to wait! 

Found out where they do gender scanning at 16 weeks, it's where I went for my first ever scan with first pregnancy.....to book or not to book? I'm not gonna totally trust it until after sex is confirmed at 20 week. My mum was a little disappointed when I said we were gonna find out the sex, but then we said oh that's alright we won't tell you then, and she was like no I need to buy stuff! Haha, she's excited bless her.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cath for getting df... Pillow under bum and cycling in mid air tht was my favourite bit lol...xx

Bailey just cut ur arms off lol my arms kills me from sleeping on them, my friends coming over later but apart from tht nothing exciting..x

Cupcake I told u third time lucky works a treat. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake we found out at 20 wks and kept it from everyone and told our parents at 32 wks and they hav went daft buying stuff.x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me chuckle Cheryl :rofl: sometimes I lie there saying to df, "where's this bloody arm supposed to be able to go?!" Lol!! I spread my arm out and I still get pins and needles just from lying on my shoulder! Oh well all worth it!
That'll be nice to see your friend. I've still gotta go get MIL's present!

Cupcake - aww it's so great that your mums so excited!! I think it's better finding out the gender coz its easier to buy stuff then. And your mum will love buying little outfits and things that are harder to buy in gender neutral lol!!
I would say go for the private scan, purely because I wish I had done one as I didn't get to see anything. Plus, although they still can't say for sure at a private scan, they are specifically looking for gender for you, whereas at a NHS scan if they don't happen to get a good enough look whilst taking their measurements then they won't go back and look again. I nearly didn't find out, but coz they couldn't get a good measure of her head coz she was so low down I had to go back in after a walk and they caught a better glimpse then. Otherwise I wouldn't have known!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's one way of looking at it, or if they can't tell me at 20 week ill just go private then! See how I feel in a few weeks!

My Doppler has arrived at my mums, can't wait to try it later on!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh how exciting!! When are you gonna go get it?


----------



## cupcake1981

We're going shopping in it a bit so she'll bring it along! Hope I can find baby!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure you will Hun at 13 weeks, just don't be discouraged if it takes a while or a few attempts. He/she will be wriggling all over the place at the mo and if they are really low down in your womb then might be harder.


----------



## baileybubs

I googled some YouTube videos of the sonoline b being used so I could get an idea. Some of them are really good coz they show you how best to find heartbeat. Don't forget you will find your own heartbeat from a double pump artery down there and there will also be the sound of the placenta's blood flow both of which sound like a heartbeat lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I googled a few weeks ago to see how easy it looked. I feel the little flutters either in line with my belly button or along to the left so it does swim about lol. Did you feel the flutters all the time in the early weeks or just every few days? I guess it will depend on which way he/she is facing at this point as to whether I can feel it x


----------



## baileybubs

No I couldn't always feel it at first. It was every few days or so.


----------



## AmyB1978

Urgh! I just was finishing a long post to you all and between using my iPod and typing with just my non dominant hand and nursing I accidentally deleted it! 

In a nutshell... 

Cath yay egg
Cupcake yay Doppler don't worry if you can't find hb, bubs is still tiny!
Bailey. Boo for being so uncomfy, rest up and try and get a nice long soak in the tub!

Got decent sleep last night (
for a new mommy, oh how my standards have changed!


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you got some more sleep Amy!!

Quick question to you UK ladies, a weird one I know, but do you know if you can pay your council tax bill for the year in full or does it have to be paid monthly?? I know it sounds weird but I have enough money (or will have over the next few weeks if I keep saving) to pay it all, and then thats at least £100 a month I wont have to worry about whilst I'm on maternity. But I cant seem to find out if they let you do that!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bailey u can pay it for the full year but u don't get a discount doing it tht way, so thts why we just pay it monthly.xx

Cupcake I didn't kno wot I was feeling till I was about 18 wks when it was obvious, I was quite slow lol..x

Amy yeh for u having a good sleep Hun..x


----------



## baileybubs

We don't get a discount anyway lol! Just looke at my bill for last year and it just tells me when all the monthly payments are due. It doesn't give me the option to pay in full. Guess I'll just phone them and see what they say.


----------



## baileybubs

After all my thinking over a pressie for MIL, df phoned FIL and he said that MIL says dont buy her anything! I hate it when people say that coz its supposed to be about being thoughtful. So I've bought her a bottle of rose coz she does like that occasionally and a nice top that was on sale (only a fiver!) in Asda! 

Now I'm just gonna sit at home and do nothing for the rest of the day lol. What's everyone else up to?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'd be happy with a bottle of rosé Hun... Hope she likes it... When my friend goes I'm going to pop into my mums for an hr. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey 

Been playing with my Doppler, no idea if it was baby I found, sounded fast, but didnt appear to be fast enough, was around 120:l/130 mark sometimes creeping up higher. 

Any tips? Where did you usually find what?


----------



## baileybubs

It was usually quite low down coz don't forget that your uterus is still behind your pubic bone mostly. And I did apply a lot of pressure. I went really really slowly moving the wand in tiny amounts all over. It did take me ages! Trying moving the angle of the wand too. And the heart rate should be anywhere between 120 to 160. Millie's is usually around 140.

Cheryl - I hope she does like it. I think after having 3 sons she deserves at least a bottle of wine from her youngest on Mother's Day lol!! Do you think your hubby will get you anything for Mother's Day?


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you calculate her heart rate manually (ie by counting beats for 10 secs and then multiplying?), it seems to go up and down so much on the Doppler screen. What mode do you use yours in? The instructions are pants!


----------



## cupcake1981

I found something that's really fast, like a train, just heart rate on screen didnt seem to get up high enough, maybe baby kept wriggling away b4 it could? 

I got a lovely book of knits for mil!


----------



## baileybubs

I usually use mode 1 at the moment, coz it doesn't fluctuate as much coz she can't move away lol, but earlier on I used mode 2 a lot (I think) coz it gives an average.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah if it sounds like a train I'm sure that's it, Millie deffo sounds like a little train. Don't always pay attention to the numbers though coz they change based on everything when you are trying to chase that little bean around lol!!

And yay for finding a good knit book!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it definately seems to move round lots! Don't know how it's possible!


----------



## baileybubs

I know and it's amazing how well they can hide from the Doppler too lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know where do they go? At the scan it didnt seem to move about that much but when trying to Doppler it's like a little fish swimming about!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know it's really cute isn't it? 

I just bought some Gaviscon peppermint flavour, coz I hate the original aniseed (I hate aniseed) and turns out its just as disgusting bleurgh!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Are you really suffering with the heartburn now? It's so horrid I feel for you!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's worse when I lie down than anything, just feels like my stomach is in my chest lol!! Feels like I'm gonna be sick with it sometimes! It may taste horrible but the Gaviscon does really work at least!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I got a angelcare dopplars so it didn't tell u the heart rate... :( but tht sounds great cupcake... I defo think ur having a boy.x

Bailey I'm getting heartburn now too it's horrible...x

Well today I put Leo's clothes on the wee clothes rail we hav since I won't be getting my furniture till April :( it looks like we hav loads but its just all different sizes we hav bought. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl boys clothes are so cute. But so are girls lol. 

EVERYONE thinks I'm having a boy.....I still think its a girl though! Happy to be proven wrong tho!

Bailey what's your TV agenda tonight?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm always wrong at guessing lol... Yeah wot are u guys watching I always miss the good stuff on the tv. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Just dance is on at the moment! 

I just let hubs hear the HB on the Doppler, kept hearing little bangs,is that baby trying to kick it away? Found it easily again, within a minute but cos of the knocks it could get a good reading even though it stayed in the same spot for ages.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubs just ordered a curry, and ordered me a zero alcohol beer, am I terrible person for missing beer?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah u hear the kicks and swooshes with the Doppler. X


----------



## baileybubs

Well I had been asleep again til half an hour ago and forgot about Ant and Dec so I'm watching it on ITV+1.

I just got up from my nap though and felt really weak and shakey, so I HAD to eat some chocolate to get my sugar levels up lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Definately not bad for missing beer, I'd love a nice cold Peroni or something like that! 

And yeah little bags and gurgles are them moving lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey, have you eaten enough today? Keep an eye on that x


----------



## baileybubs

No all I've had is potato cakes for breakfast and then a sandwich at about 3. Got summat in the oven now though, I just don't feel hungry most of the time so keep having to make mysel eat.


----------



## cupcake1981

You gotta eat little and often now your stomach is so small. Got any cereal bars or anything like that around?

Ive got no appetite these days either.


----------



## baileybubs

No not got any but got some biccies. Also just poured myself some fresh apple juice too which should help.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm a bit like tht bailey I can't eat much now but I just make sure I'm having 3 meals a day.x

Cupcake at 14 wks after my sickness stopped I ate like a pig lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is df not due back from work for a while? X


----------



## baileybubs

No he usually gets home about 10.30-11 especially at a weekend. Can't watch lets dance til he gets home either coz he watches it too lol!!

My appetite vanished when I got to 2nd tri Cheryl. But then I had no morning sickness during 1st tri.


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't feel so sick these days Cheryl, just some days I just pick, and others I'm ravenous, but mostly not that hungry x


----------



## CherylC3

I was defo making up for lost time in the 2nd Tri lol.

Do u guys hav any cravings? I'm so addicted to lemon squash and orange fanta.x

My hubby's not in till half 10 too. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mines orangina and appletiser lol! As well as always wanting red meat at the mo. And I still don't like the thought of eating chicken at the mo. Strange isn't it?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I've went off tomato pasta which I loved b4 I was pg. xx


----------



## baileybubs

I've been seriously craving a Maccy ds burger recently too, must be more of my red meat craving coming through lol!! And I've been drinking whole milk for fun which I normally hate but that's probably more coz of the heartburn


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies sorry to just but in but im quite confused. .

I had very positive tests al day yest and we dtd last night this am opk was still pos.....just done another test cause I went to the loo and had quite a lot of ewcm...opk isnt pos but its still very dark. My ooks normally go very neg by this point. ...any input? 

P.s Cheryl youve just made me want a glass of sunny d with your cravings lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath mines was like tht like it just faded if I were u I'd get one last :sex: in tonight Hun...x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah get one more in chick x


----------



## cathgibbs

Df has gone out tonight :-( arghhhh I ft rrally positive this month but this has thrown me now lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Get one in tomo am then x


----------



## CherylC3

Get him back in to get his :spermy: Hun. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and don't forget that spermies can live up to three days so even if you only release the eggy tonight there's still plenty waiting for it. Plus using the preseed will be keeping them extra safe too!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhh I didn't think of the preseed keeping them captive lol thajks girls....hes sleeping out and I cant even cuddle him the day after hes been out drinking. ..smell of stale booze turns me eurgh

What you all up too tonight xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm lying up on the sofa with a blanket watching sex and the city. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm watching House at the mo, just waiting for df to get home, although I'm still feeling a bit icky even after eating so might go to bed. 

What you up to Cath?


----------



## baileybubs

I've got my blanket too Cheryl lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I love sex and the city :-D 

What did you have for food hun? 

Im just playing with the crazy cat.....be going to bed soon to watch bridesmaids :-D


----------



## cupcake1981

I love bridesmaids Cath, one of my fab films x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I love it seen all of them and did the SACT tour in New York yrs ago.. But it's like friends u can't get enuf of it lol...x

Aw I love bridesmaids the funniest film ever I love when they go for the dresses lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl dont get me started on friends lol fave programme ever lol I woukd love to do the satc tour! 

Iv only seen bridesmaids once and then I lent it to mil and she had for everrrrr and still hadnt watched it lol so I stole it back lol

Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

It was good they took us to the magnolia bakery for cupcakes then the sex shop lol..x

Aw enjoy it Hun I proper lol at tht film. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning Ladies!

Cath, not to worry! That is totally normal for my OPKs! I had a progression of darkness up till O and then it came down the same way. But now that it is neg that means you have already O'd anyway, and the fact you didn't get spermies last night doesn't mean anything because they wouldn't have been able to fertilize an egg anyway (remember it takes 10 hours or something like that for them to acclimate in order to be ready for the egg). On that chart, bd 1, 2 or 3 days BEFORE o is the highest likelihood and you did it perfectly! Believe me, you are in with the best shot possible hun! :)

Cheryl, funny cravings!!! You know, one of my weirdest cravings this pregnancy has been cheesy puff crisp thingys (the cheap store brand kind!!) SOOOO unhealthy and I don't know why I want them cause I don't ever eat them in real life, but every once in a while I HAVE to have a bag! LOL!

Bailey, you are lucky DF will watch that show with you! :haha: My DH would rather die than watch it with me, which is really annoying because I danced my whole life (ballet tap and jazz when young and then I was captain of my dance team when we got 3rd in State, LOL!!) so I LOVE it but never get a chance to watch it on my own!

Cupcake, I can't believe how much of a wiggler your bubba is already! I can't remember if Madison was squirmy at that time, but I do remember being surprised how low down she was (almost by my bikini line!). So glad you and your DH get to share that magic of listening to the choo-choo train that is your baby's heartbeat!

MrsD, you've been quiet this weekend! Hope that means that you and hubby are having a great time! :)

Amy, how you been feeling lately hun? Has your DH been helping more over the weekend to give you a break? 

AFM, I know it sounds childish but I got upset at my DH this week about Mother's Day. Stepson's grandparents called earlier this week asking if he could go round theirs for a few hours today (Mother's Day) to celebrate with his Grandma and they just wanted to make sure we didn't have any special plans. So I called DH that night, I think it was Thursday? and asked him if we were doing anything Sunday as it was Mother's Day and he was like "Nope! He can go to theirs if they want!" And then followed it up with "Well, I guess you are almost a mum so if you want to do dinner or something we could"......................

Hormones RAGING I almost hung up on him. I know I am "almost" a mum to Madison, but for the last 11 months, I have bathed, fed, cuddled, done homework, dried tears, packed lunches, celebrated milestones and holidays and put to bed every night my stepson, but it didn't even occur to him I was thinking more of SS than baby when referring to this mother's day! :dohh: He is usually SO sweet and sensitive, but I was totally F'd off! He then went on to mention that we will take SS out to get a card or something for his bio mum.......the woman who can sometimes be arsed to see him 2 hours a week. UMMMMM yea insert tantrum here. :rofl:

But he understood after I explained to him how freaking thankless and f'd up being a stepparent can be sometimes because "I'm not his mum" I just play the role etc etc and then I woke up this morning to a sweet card and present from stepson. Guess DH got the message but seriously, you would think I wouldn't have to s-p-e-l-l it out for him hahahahahhahahaha.

Hope you are all enjoying your celebrations today!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn I'm glad you spelt it out to him!!! Men are so useless at times! You are more if a mum to SS than that other woman! I'm glad you got some spoiling in! Anyway...as a mum to be to Maddison you should have been spoiled, growing a baby inside you deserves some serious recognition to!

I hope all you mummy's and mummy's to be got spoiled this morning! (I didn't even get a cuppa in bed as I'm not a mummy yet apparently!)

I am loving my Doppler so much, the reassurance is worth every penny and it makes it feel so much more real hearing that little steam train in my belly, esp as the little flutters aren't regular yet. 

My mum text me last night and said she's not seen me this happy since my wedding day, and she's right, I've been so sad for so long but life is so full of happiness these last few days.

Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I don't blame you for being mad at him!!! You are so much more of a mum to SS than his bio mum, and suggesting he get a card for HER???! I'd have flipped out!!
Glad he got the message lol!!

Cupcake - so nice to hear that you are so happy Hun. What a great Mother's Day pressie for you being able to listen to your baby's heartbeat!

Well no spoiling for me this morning, I didn't expect it anyway. His alarm kept going off this morning and he kept snoozing which meant I was then wide awake of course so I snapped at him that considering it was Mother's Day he might have been kind enough to try and let his pregnant fiancée have a lie in. So he got up and said "happy Mother's Day from Millie" and that was my lot lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, enjoy the happiness, you deserve it!

Tawn, nit childish at all, you had every right to be mad! Glad DH stepped it up and gave you the recognition you deserve!

Baily, sorry his snoozing woke you up and that all you got was a happy Mother's Day!

Happy Mother's Day to my friends across the pond! 

AFM, DH helped some yesterday and asked if he is doing enough and if I am ok. I told him he is because i do feel like he is, especially since he is being generous enough to be working and I get to be home with her. I have zero maternity leave so we are using savings for me to be home (along with him working) and I am so grateful to not have to leave her that I don't want to make him do too much
( feel like he does enough in working, he is also taking online classes to get a new degree and takes out trash, etc.) i always did everything around the house and it has always been hard for me to ask for help so I a trying to learn how. He did hold her more so I could rest but she is in a feeding frenzy lately ( or was yesterday) so it left little time for me to rest.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey sorry you didn't get any spoiling, your df is rubbish! I was wished a happy 'expectant mothers day' by my mum and sister, but when i asked hubs for a cuppa in bed this morning he said no your not a mum yet! Bloody cheek lol!

Well MIL cried as expected when she opened her book, she and FIL are over the moon! It was such a lovely way to tell them and she's desperate to know what we're having now so she can buy blue or pink/lilac wools! In the meantime think she's gonna get busy with some blankets! 

Amy glad you got some help from your hubs yesterday. You celebrate Mother's Day at a different time of year in the us don't you? 

Ladies with dopplers, how often did you use yours? Is twice a day too often? x


----------



## CherylC3

Happy Mother's Day.xxx

Cupcake u deserve to be happy Hun. I kno how it feels all the worry and stress being third time round. Xx

Tawn I'm shocked at ur dh... U hav been more of a mother to Ss than his bio mum, it's a lot to take on a child... I hope he's made up to u...x

Bailey I got nothing either not like I was really expecting anything my hubby just doesn't think.x

Amy I'm glad ur hubby is helping. U are lucky to be at home with Emily and not nd to work. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great about mil and fil... I only used mines twice a week or if I was worried but I didn't get mines till I was about 18 wks. X


----------



## CherylC3

Oh I've just notice today is the date when I had my first miscarriage last yr xx


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: to you Cheryl, dates are hard!

Cupcake, yes Mother's Day isn't for a couple months here.


----------



## baileybubs

:hugs: Cheryl, mines coming up soon too, can't believe it's been a year. And all that's happened in that year too.

Cupcake - I tried to use mine about 3 times a week, but sometimes it was more like once every day lol!! The further along I got though the less I used it coz I could feel movement more and more.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning girlies 

Aw Amy I forgot ur Mother's Day is in may..x

Yeah bailey thts probably been a yr since this thread started... Wots ur plans today?x

How's poppy doing anyone kno?xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning Ladies!

:hugs: Cheryl for your mc day! Even though you have Leo, that doesn't make the pain of that loss go away!

Cupcake, I used mine every other day or so but then I read a thread that said not to do that because dopplers are untested for long-time use effects on the baby (it emits a very small amount of the same sort of wave as an ultrasound I think?) and it isn't recommended to use it more than necessary. Well at that point it was FAR too late for me as I'd used it so much :haha: It could have just been BnB forum rubbish or it could have some merit, so I stopped using it so often after that, and for MUCH shorter periods. :shrug: I just looked it up again and the jury is still out (handheld dopplers are too recent an invention for much research to have been done on them) as they don't know the effects etc etc. So maybe use it when you feel the need for reassurance but try and keep it quick? I sat there for ages listening to Madison and wish I could go back and have done it less LOL

Morning Bailey! What you getting up to today?

Today is mine and DH's antenatal course (a long one! from 10am-3pm! I can't imagine what they have to say that takes that long, it isn't even at the hospital so it doesn't include a tour!) and then I am going to start some serious cooking tonight as I am making double meals this week so I can freeze the second batches for DH to just pop in the oven after Madison gets here. It's better than work, but it's gonna be a long one! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Hope you all had a lovely Mother's Day.

Cheryl - seems strange to think its been a year this thread had been going doesn't it! Me and df are supposed to be going to DFS to look for a sofa if I can be bothered, I keep getting strong cramps so might not go anywhere lol!

Tawn - hope your antenatal class is good, bring us back any tips or info that's good! My antenatal classes were rubbish!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn thts wot I need to do make meals for after Leo is here.. My antenatal class is tonight too it's so boring tbh and if I get a planned section it will hav been a waste of time going to them lol...x

Aw Hun maybe Millie's coming early Hun... X

I'm just pottering today do some housework and watch tv, we've got snow here so I'm worried to go out incase I fell. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, hope your class is going well! 

Cheryl, stay in where its warm and safe and relax!

Bailey, hope the cramps settle down and you get some rest.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy how are you today?

Cheryl - yeah stay inside Hun good plan! 

I was gonna make up some meals and stuff and I mentioned it to MIL and she said "the baby won't run your life you know you'll still have time to cook". I just ignored her lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, lmao at mil comment... At least in this house the baby totally runs the show, at least for now

I am ok today, just nursing Emily then hoping to get some more sleep..


----------



## CherylC3

I just think it can't hurt to make a few up to do us. I don't want to stress about making dinners when Leo comes..x


----------



## baileybubs

That was my thinking too, my MIL is old fashioned sometimes, she forgets that last time she had a baby was 25 years ago and things have changed since then lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Tawn that's a long class! Would love to know what they teach you! 

Bailey do you think Millie is going to come early? All these cramps and stuff sound like she is getting ready? 

Cheryl what you up to today?

Where's Cath? Any symptoms at 2 dpo yet hun?

So I think ill try and hold back on the Doppler usage, as gonna limit myself to once a day but maybe even that's too much! I know I will stop when I can feel it move properly tho. I just love listening to the heartbeat so much. I read that in utero it sounds like a low flying helicopter to them, that must be a little scary for bubs x


----------



## baileybubs

When Millie had more room to move cupcake she used to hide from the Doppler and move away from it, she'd also start kicking when I put it on (was funny listening to her kicking away lol) but I did definatley get the impression she didn't like it when I used it! 

I hope she is getting ready to come early coz these cramps are a buggar! It's like having AF all the time! I was just gonna get up and get dressed coz I need to post some stuff for eBay, but I stood up and was aching so sat back down again lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey are you feeling like you want to stay at home, that's a sign!!

I was gonna say actually I looked in my instruction book, and it says for use by midwives, obgyns, and daily use by pregnant women in the home (or something like that?).


----------



## CherylC3

Once a day shud be fine cupcake I loved lying in my bed in a little day dream listening to Leo's heartbeat wondering if baby was boy or girl..x

Bailey maybe u shud give ur midwife a call to make sure the cramps are ok. X

I'm not doing anything but going to my class cupcake tonight... I'm really annoyed I'm not getting my furniture and wallpaper for the nursery for a while its stressing me I keep going in and tidying round and we hav put Leo's clothes on a rail until we get the furniture.. Il post u a pic..x


----------



## CherylC3

Once a day shud be fine cupcake I loved lying in my bed in a little day dream listening to Leo's heartbeat wondering if baby was boy or girl..x

Bailey maybe u shud give ur midwife a call to make sure the cramps are ok. X

I'm not doing anything but going to my class cupcake tonight... I'm really annoyed I'm not getting my furniture and wallpaper for the nursery for a while its stressing me I keep going in and tidying round and we hav put Leo's clothes on a rail until we get the furniture.. Il post u a pic..x


----------



## CherylC3

Don't kno why tht posted twice lol... Well here's Leo's nursery so far.. The cream wall is going to be papered. X


----------



## CherylC3

Oops forgot to attach
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I've only got drawers for Millie stuff Cheryl, Leo's look so cute hanging on the rail. Shouldn't your wallpaper be arriving soon though?

Well I've been to DFS today, also drove df to the pharmacy coz he's quitting smoking and has a prescription for patches (I'm amazed!!). Wandered around the retail park for a bit in the snow (!!) and have ordered our new sofas just need the finance to be approved (fingers crossed). Then went to the post office and was fine all day til I got home and now my back hurts and my uterus "aches". It's not a pain or a cramp, it's just aching, feels as if her weight is making it hurt lol!!! So for the rest of the day it's resting!!

Cupcake - I think once a day should be ok it's just that there haven't been any studies saying whether it does or doesn't have any negative effects so doctors etc won't say whether its safe to use that often or not. 

Tawn - how did the antenatal class go? 

Cath - have you still been doing opks? 2ww!! Any symptoms??

Mrs d - how was your weekend with hubby?

Amy - hope Emily is giving you lots of cuddles and letting you rest. 

Everyone else I hope you are well!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw great u picked ur sofas wot kind did u go for?

Yeah Waller paper shub be here next wk and furniture in April. X


----------



## baileybubs

We went for a 3 seater and a 2 seater black leather sofas, and a footstool which the salesman very cleverly managed to talk us into as it can be used for storing nappies and changing mat etc lol. Good idea I thought!! 
They were really comfy, I just can't wait for them to arrive now, 12 weeks!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Hun aw the foot stool is a great thing we hav one in our bedroom upstairs,next time we renew our sofa in the living room I'd defo get one.

I'm so tired and now think il be sleeping at the class tonight.x


----------



## baileybubs

Why don't you have a nap Hun? I have one pretty much every day now! Love them!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I've just put the dinner on, will be leaving in an hr to go to the class.x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw never mind Hun. Maybe have one tomorrow then to catch up on rest lol. What are you having for dinner? 
I had a Maccy ds at lunch lol and I'm still full so I'll probably just have some soup.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey where did you get your sofa from hun? We are going shopping Friday for onr cause I want to get rkd of my corner piece.... the foot stall will come in handy hun was it much extra? Xxx

Yep 2ww now. Iv got really bad stomach cramps tho.opks are neg so I think its delayed ov pains xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Chicken chassur it was yummy..x

Aw cath I'd love a corner sofa. Yeah for the 2ww. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww its not good hun your restricted to where it can go and when people come over theres not much room. We moved our tv into where our cast iron fire was so we hace a lot of space now for a 3 seater and 2 seater yayyyy xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm chicken chausser sounds yummy!!

I got them from DFS Cath, it was an extra £200 for the footstool but everything has a 10 year structural guarantee and a 5 year leather guarantee that they will come out and repair for any damage.


----------



## cupcake1981

Think I'm gonna have a nap!!!! I'm dead in my feet and have a headache!

Cath, cramps, I had loads this bfp!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh ill have to check there on Friday! Did you say its gonna take 12 weeks to be delivered? 

Cupcake im only 2dpo :-( 

Hows the doppler hunny xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah 12 weeks coz they kinda make them to order based on what colour leather you pick. We paid a deposit and don't have to pay anymore til January which is perfect for us with me being on maternity.


----------



## cupcake1981

I had them at 2 dpo, and onwards until bfp!

I've not used it today yet....trying not to but I might have a quick listen before bed x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Yeah it was really strange, came on day before yesterday out of nowhere and was pretty bad! It comes and goes, so I am not too worried about it. Today has been better, though, so that is good! And yes, definitely hoping the haircut helps me feel a bit less frumpy! :haha:
> 
> I forgot to upload the nursery pics on here! It is about 95% done but I am in no real rush to finish the last bits because she won't even be in there for at least 4 months. I also owe a bump pic that I promised you ladies, so I will have to remember to get that done soon!
> 
> Here's Madison's TINY box room!
> 
> https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64806_10101854707248708_1829182571_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/482469_10101854707188828_1594636385_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/563542_10101854707238728_1037680455_n.jpg
> 
> https://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/421484_10101854707293618_320686688_n.jpg

it's beautiful, i love love love it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Cheryl! Back from scan, all good so far! Baby was kicking and waving, was amazing! x

Wow, yay, yay, yay!!! Awesome! I can't wait to see an actual baby on my scan. Don't think it will happen this time, may be too early for that at 8 weeks.


----------



## cupcake1981

Why don't you google 8 week scan images, then you'll know what to expect. It will look baby like but the head and body are about the same size, and you won't see arms or legs yet, just little nubs.

So excited for you. Are you still sick?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes I googled a few weeks ago to see how easy it looked. I feel the little flutters either in line with my belly button or along to the left so it does swim about lol. Did you feel the flutters all the time in the early weeks or just every few days? I guess it will depend on which way he/she is facing at this point as to whether I can feel it x

It's so awesome Cupcake that you are already feeling baby move!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think that's what I'm feeling, it's definately in my uterus where I hear the hb on the Doppler, and there wouldn't be intestine gas there would there? So I'm sticking with its baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I deffo had bubble-type feeling by 14 weeks cupcake so it's very likely it's your baby! 

What's everyone up to tonight? Df has gone to pool again so I'm at home currently watching come done with me.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I came home and my hubs was demolishing our chest of drawers :(, he's still doing it now, I just got into bed and tried to ignore all the banging, all I wanted was a sleep! 

Gonna order some Chinese in a mo I think as we've no food in, then BED!!!! 

I hope it is baby, I think cos I've felt the bubbles I might not doppler, don't think baby likes it and don't want to stress it out!


----------



## baileybubs

We are having Chinese tomorrow, apparently we are going to df's chef mates house to have a Chinese with him and his wife, who I've only met once when we bumped into them in town and said hi briefly lol!! But they've got a little boy and are saving up for a mortgage etc so I think he and df have bonded over being in similar situations and want me and his wife to bond too. Should be interesting! Will be nice to have friends who are a couple, we don't have any others coz my closest friends are single (except the one who seems to have disowned me now I'm pregnant). 

Make sure you rest up cupcake, and tell dh to stop banging about lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really want it tbh, ill ear like 10 mouthfuls and that will be it! But I'm too tired to cook while he's doing the drawers so needs must!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks TTCbabyisom! How you feeling hun? NOT LONG till your scan! :) So excited for you!

Bailey, YAY for new sofas!!!!! Sorry DF is out again, but maybe you need some quiet time anyway after such a busy day? I have a strong feeling you won't make 40 weeks if you are having this much going on already!!! BTW, the stuff your MIL says is so over the top! Babies cluster feed in the evenings, so I'm sure it would be handy to have meals ready to go when you have no hands for 2 hours cause baby is on the boob! :dohh: Silly lady!

Cheryl, your room will be gorgeous! I love the blue, it is so bright and happy! Hope you manage to stay awake during your class tonight hun!

Cupcake, I hope I didn't put you off your doppler! I still used it even after that thread scared me, but I just regretted sitting there listening for 5-10 mins glowing over bubba's heartbeat lol. I was VERY excessive! 

Cath, symptoms symptoms symptoms! I can't wait for them to keep rolling in!

MrsD, you've been quiet, hope you are feeling OK!!!

Amy, how you feeling today hun? Is Emily settling into a routine?

Everyone else HIIII! :)

Our class was pretty useless tbh! LOL. I already knew all of it because of research on my own and all the post-birth taking care of baby stuff was also useless because I nannied and worked in nurseries for almost 10 years! But oh well, it is a right of passage I suppose and it did make me feel closer to the finish line!

I am pretty proud of my food progress tonight, I made homemade lasagna tonight and managed to make 2 more spare for the freezer as well as prepping and marinading two chicken dishes and getting them into the freezer all ready to go as well. More to come throughout the week, so hopefully we will be nice and stocked up soon :)

But now I am absolutely shattered, so I will be getting stepson into the shower and ready for bed and then pretty much crashing myself. So goodnight to all you lovelies and I shall catch up with you again in the morning! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn your memory never ceases to amaze me. ..sorry your class was not really useful to you hun. Its amazing what you can find on the net xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yeah ttc your scan is Wednesday isn't it!? Can't wait!!!

Tawn - yeah MIL does say the daftest things, I've learnt from my SIL that its nothing personal though, she was exactly the same with her when she had her kids so I just let it go over my head!
And after my moaning last week about df working, going to the gym and pool, I'm actually fine with him going tonight coz I'm so shattered and enjoying the peace!! I'm still getting lots of aches, mainly in my back so it's nice to rest. 
I'll be happy if she comes anytime from now to be honest, she's 3 days off full term now so as long as she gets here safely, just a waiting game! But after driving a fair distance today to our nearest DFS, I don't think I'm gonna do any more longer drives! I feel like I've done a full days work!

Aw shame that your antenatal wasn't much help to you, but like you said it's a right of passage isn't it? And well done on making so much food!! With all that craftiness for Maddie's room, all the cooking and baking an organising SS's birthday you really are a domestic goddess!! Puts me to shame!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry your class wasn't useful Tawn, but it's probably comforting to know you know everything!

You have so much energy I'm so jealous, I'm ruined at the moment!! 

You didn't put me off the Doppler, I read some stuff online just night that made be think I should restrict my use as I don't want to stress baby out if indeed it does sound loud in utero. I've used it 4 times at the weekend but once I've found and measured heartrate I'd only keep it on there for no more than a minute. It's just such a magical sound I can't hear it enough!

Bailey is put money on that baby coming early to!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where are those bump pics we keep getting promised!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies I'm glad you are all well, I've had a busy weekend with hubby so sorry not been on here. Hubby is stranded here due to the snow and the airport at home closed haha

Bump pics, bump pics, bump pics!


----------



## baileybubs

We should do a sweepstake lol, I'm still saying she will be born either over Easter weekend or I will end up being overdue and have to be induced lol.

Ok ladies, please excuse the pjs and rubbish photo but this was me on Friday

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1176_zps6d77efd9.jpg


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow bailey! Lovely bump and not a single stretch mark!

I think she'll be here by 25th x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, me and my mum are proof of the whole genetic thing coz she never got stretch marks either, and I havent exactly made sure I used anything regularly to prevent them either (I had some cream and good intentions lol).

Ooh 25th, so thats 2 weeks today you are going for cupcake lol!

Its weird because I keep thinking surely I will know when its the beginning of labour but when I get these cramps I am unsure whether they are BH or actual contractions or what?? But for the moment I only get them for about half an hour at a time with them being on and off.


----------



## baileybubs

I've just noticed that you can see evil-eyed Bailey behind me in the bump pic lol


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d where is hubby having to stay?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I didn't even notice him!

Mrs d you sound secretly pleased hubby can't get back :)

Bedtime finally!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw get some rest cupcake! I bet you are so happy to get in bed! I think I'm off to bed myself soon, I was hoping df would be back by now, but he's not and I can't be bothered waiting up to see him lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> Cath, not to worry! That is totally normal for my OPKs! I had a progression of darkness up till O and then it came down the same way. But now that it is neg that means you have already O'd anyway, and the fact you didn't get spermies last night doesn't mean anything because they wouldn't have been able to fertilize an egg anyway (remember it takes 10 hours or something like that for them to acclimate in order to be ready for the egg). On that chart, bd 1, 2 or 3 days BEFORE o is the highest likelihood and you did it perfectly! Believe me, you are in with the best shot possible hun! :)
> 
> Cheryl, funny cravings!!! You know, one of my weirdest cravings this pregnancy has been cheesy puff crisp thingys (the cheap store brand kind!!) SOOOO unhealthy and I don't know why I want them cause I don't ever eat them in real life, but every once in a while I HAVE to have a bag! LOL!
> 
> Bailey, you are lucky DF will watch that show with you! :haha: My DH would rather die than watch it with me, which is really annoying because I danced my whole life (ballet tap and jazz when young and then I was captain of my dance team when we got 3rd in State, LOL!!) so I LOVE it but never get a chance to watch it on my own!
> 
> Cupcake, I can't believe how much of a wiggler your bubba is already! I can't remember if Madison was squirmy at that time, but I do remember being surprised how low down she was (almost by my bikini line!). So glad you and your DH get to share that magic of listening to the choo-choo train that is your baby's heartbeat!
> 
> MrsD, you've been quiet this weekend! Hope that means that you and hubby are having a great time! :)
> 
> Amy, how you been feeling lately hun? Has your DH been helping more over the weekend to give you a break?
> 
> AFM, I know it sounds childish but I got upset at my DH this week about Mother's Day. Stepson's grandparents called earlier this week asking if he could go round theirs for a few hours today (Mother's Day) to celebrate with his Grandma and they just wanted to make sure we didn't have any special plans. So I called DH that night, I think it was Thursday? and asked him if we were doing anything Sunday as it was Mother's Day and he was like "Nope! He can go to theirs if they want!" And then followed it up with "Well, I guess you are almost a mum so if you want to do dinner or something we could"......................
> 
> Hormones RAGING I almost hung up on him. I know I am "almost" a mum to Madison, but for the last 11 months, I have bathed, fed, cuddled, done homework, dried tears, packed lunches, celebrated milestones and holidays and put to bed every night my stepson, but it didn't even occur to him I was thinking more of SS than baby when referring to this mother's day! :dohh: He is usually SO sweet and sensitive, but I was totally F'd off! He then went on to mention that we will take SS out to get a card or something for his bio mum.......the woman who can sometimes be arsed to see him 2 hours a week. UMMMMM yea insert tantrum here. :rofl:
> 
> But he understood after I explained to him how freaking thankless and f'd up being a stepparent can be sometimes because "I'm not his mum" I just play the role etc etc and then I woke up this morning to a sweet card and present from stepson. Guess DH got the message but seriously, you would think I wouldn't have to s-p-e-l-l it out for him hahahahahhahahaha.
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your celebrations today!

OMG Tawn, i would have been SO p'd off!! You had every right to go psycho on that. Sometimes men just don't think!!! They definitely got the dumb gene!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Why don't you google 8 week scan images, then you'll know what to expect. It will look baby like but the head and body are about the same size, and you won't see arms or legs yet, just little nubs.
> 
> So excited for you. Are you still sick?

Yeah, i googled it today and wow, it's actually pretty cool and almost baby-like. So now i'm excited and hoping i see that on my screen!

Not sick sick, just still feeling blah...and SOOOOOOO tired!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I think that's what I'm feeling, it's definately in my uterus where I hear the hb on the Doppler, and there wouldn't be intestine gas there would there? So I'm sticking with its baby!

yeah, i'm sure it's baby!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Thanks TTCbabyisom! How you feeling hun? NOT LONG till your scan! :) So excited for you!
> 
> Bailey, YAY for new sofas!!!!! Sorry DF is out again, but maybe you need some quiet time anyway after such a busy day? I have a strong feeling you won't make 40 weeks if you are having this much going on already!!! BTW, the stuff your MIL says is so over the top! Babies cluster feed in the evenings, so I'm sure it would be handy to have meals ready to go when you have no hands for 2 hours cause baby is on the boob! :dohh: Silly lady!
> 
> Cheryl, your room will be gorgeous! I love the blue, it is so bright and happy! Hope you manage to stay awake during your class tonight hun!
> 
> Cupcake, I hope I didn't put you off your doppler! I still used it even after that thread scared me, but I just regretted sitting there listening for 5-10 mins glowing over bubba's heartbeat lol. I was VERY excessive!
> 
> Cath, symptoms symptoms symptoms! I can't wait for them to keep rolling in!
> 
> MrsD, you've been quiet, hope you are feeling OK!!!
> 
> Amy, how you feeling today hun? Is Emily settling into a routine?
> 
> Everyone else HIIII! :)
> 
> Our class was pretty useless tbh! LOL. I already knew all of it because of research on my own and all the post-birth taking care of baby stuff was also useless because I nannied and worked in nurseries for almost 10 years! But oh well, it is a right of passage I suppose and it did make me feel closer to the finish line!
> 
> I am pretty proud of my food progress tonight, I made homemade lasagna tonight and managed to make 2 more spare for the freezer as well as prepping and marinading two chicken dishes and getting them into the freezer all ready to go as well. More to come throughout the week, so hopefully we will be nice and stocked up soon :)
> 
> But now I am absolutely shattered, so I will be getting stepson into the shower and ready for bed and then pretty much crashing myself. So goodnight to all you lovelies and I shall catch up with you again in the morning! :)

feeling just fine...a little blah and still SOOOOO tired but no other symptoms. I seem flatter today at times, less bloated i guess so hopefully everything is still ok in there.  Once 8 a.m. gets here tomorrow, it will be just 24 hours before I see baby, possibly babies!

Wow, all your cooking sounds fab and i'm sure DH will be very appreciative. That's a really good idea!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Whew! Finally caught up!!! That took awhile...


----------



## MrsDuck

Lovely bump pic bailey :) I reckon Millie will be here by the end of the month xx

Hubby is staying with me, luckily we knew the airport at home was closed so didn't bother going to the airport.

I'm off to bed too, I'll have a proper catch up tomorrow.

Night night xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today? 

I had the best sleep last night, light out at 9:15, woke up at 6:30 then dozed until 8 (late up as I had the dentist). Feel good today other than wondering when this worry is ever gonna stop! 

What's everyone up to?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey missy glad u slept well. Try and enjoy it Hun I kno it's hard but when I fell pg this time when I got to about 11 wks I thot this is a new pregnancy and deserves the excitement I had with my 1st pregnancy and told myself I will not worry unless I see blood.

Well I'm getting my first payment on Friday for my mat allowance so happy..x


----------



## Tawn

I know, it's been a quiet morning here on the Lucky Thread!

I have just been working away this morning, trying to get ahead still so I can have a few weeks off in April for baby.

Cupcake, the worry NEVER goes away completely! But once you feel that first unexpected thud of a kick and then start to feel something distinct every day it does get a lot easier. Remember and have faith that the chances of anything going wrong now are something so miniscule like 1% :hugs:

And at long last, that bump pic I promised lol. I don't have a full-length mirror in the house cause it broke during the move and we never replaced it, but here is the best I could get with the mirror in our bedroom. Looking well huge for 8months, but I guess that comes with the territory of being a big more curvy to start with! :rofl:
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/8months2.jpg


----------



## Tawn

JEEZE!! Why do my pictures always turn out so big!?!? LOL I tried sizing it down in photobucket and it obvs did nothing :blush:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great bump pic Tawn and yeh for 34 wks :)


----------



## Dani Rose

Love it Tawn. 

Cupcake I can't comment much right now as I never imagined this to happen but I had 2 "normal" pregnancies. Each one is so unique. Enjoy what you can hun


----------



## baileybubs

Awww lovely bump pic Tawn!! My pics come up even bigger Tawn I wouldn't worry, I have no idea how to make them smaller lol!

I agree with the other ladies cupcake, there is such a minuscule chance of things not working out now, enjoy that little baby coz he or she is your rainbow! Although the worry does never go away lol, I woke up this morning and lay in bed thinking about waking up and after a while I realised I hadn't felt her move at all (which is unusual now coz she's so big!). So I jiggled my bump and tapped it and she suddenly moved in a way as if to say "what?? Why are you waking me up mummy?!" Lol. 
I don't think I have ever appreciated the worry and stress my mum has been through with me and my brother until when I got pregnant! From the second you see that BFP that's it, a lifetime of worry! But so worth it!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi dani, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Dani Rose

I think for me the worry is less once they are here. I didn't worry at all pg with leila or after. Oh to be young and naive again!

I'm ok bailey. Feel much better after ydays chat with the dr. There is still the not knowing but I really hope we can do another 4 weeks at least and babies be ok


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah hopefully they can stay snuggled safely with mummy for as long as possible. Are they ok in there then with the ruptured sacs? It's a horrible waiting game, but for every day those odds are getting better and better Hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dani I think you will reach 28 weeks hun,i got a gut feeling and i think everything will be ok once their here, I loled at your romantic dinner Sat night. bless. it was sweet!

Tawn! LOVE your pic hun xxx


----------



## Dani Rose

The main risk is infection to me and to them but I'm being monitored. The other risk before 24 wks is lung development but as I had measurable fluid last week at 23 he thinks they'll be ok. And Im still leaking so still have just now. The other main risk is prematurity obviously but we can't change what's happened. 

The longer they cook the less risks in that sense but the longer the risk for infection. I've to decide when to intervene for fetal distress etc (section) they won't monitor until that point we we wouldn't induce right now as the risks are so high. I've to tell him Thursday but think 28 weeks maybe? If was a singleton maybe 27 but twins are usually smaller and higher risk. 

I am just glad I'm more in charge now than before


----------



## Dani Rose

Cath it was mega yummy!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw dani how are u? Are u still in the hospital? I think they will be ok Hun..x

Bailey wots ur plans today?x

Hey cath u working Hun?x

Ttc is it tomoro for ur scan Hun?xx


----------



## Dani Rose

I'm ok. Good and bad days. The not knowing Is worst. 

Could be here another 10 wks but a small price to pay!


----------



## CherylC3

At least u are resting in there Hun..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn you look lovely, amazing bump! 

Dani I think they will stay put a whole longer hun, have a good feeling.

Bailey what you up to?

Cheryl how was your class?


----------



## baileybubs

So what is the decision you have to make then dani? Sorry I got confused? How is G doin with L and F? Are they all ok? X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah Cheryl, hope you didn't fall asleep in your class lol!! How was it?

I'm not doing much cupcake, df is making some lunch for us soon. We are supposed to be going to his mates house for this Chinese but I really don't think I want to lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

a lot of things to think about then hun? they will be a lot smaller but atleast then they have an extra 4 weeks to grow. haha i had one too that night well not a romantic one as i was on my own lol i love the candle on the iphone :-D 

Hey Cheryl, yep im in work boooo only a short week this week,

How was your class?

Bailey why dont you want to go hun? im craving a chinese so bad, have done forthe past 3 weeks lol!

Anyone remember Marlee? Iv just been reading back to last year on this thread and seen her and i see shes pg again xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath - I don't want to go coz I have to drive there, and I've never really spoke to df's mate and his wife except to say hi briefly.


----------



## baileybubs

Where did everyone go lol? X


----------



## cupcake1981

I often wonder about the ladies that have dropped off this thread Cath like maryanne and shelly. I wonder how they are doing.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it makes you wonder how they all are doesn't it cupcake? Wonder if they got their BFPs coz I don't even think Shellie comes on bnb anymore


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just waiting on my dad coming for me to take me a food shop..yeah I wonder about all the girls tht used to be on here like mummy2one too..x


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies!

Dani, I'm so glad you feel a bit more in control now hun! Those babies are definitely making it until 28 weeks! You are being so strong and patient! :hugs:

Bailey, maybe it might be awkward at first but it might be a good thing to foster this friendship with DF and this other guy. Sounds like this other bloke is a bit more "grown up" than DF and would be a good friend for him to relate to as he tries to grow up and change after Millie is here. And who knows, you and the wife might really hit it off!

Cheryl, I wonder about everyone who left the thread too! Mummy2One is on the FB group though, and is doing well! I think she is about 26 weeks now?

Cath, I cannot believe that you ate all that dominos by yourself! LOL. You are blessed with one amazing metabolism hun! ;) How's work today? Any more talk of redundancies?

Cupcake, have you made a FB announcement yet? Or are you going to wait a while longer? I don't know how you are resisting telling the world!!

Amy, I see you there viewing the thread hun! HELLO!!! :) Hope you and Emily are doing wonderfully today.

AFM I am sick of the cold and snow! Granted the sun is shining right now so it is pretty, but with 19 days until it is officially spring, I could use some milder weather, that is for sure! I might have to have a snow suit ready for Madison at this rate, it is so bitterly freezing and supposedly not changing till after Easter!!! YUCK!


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, beautiful bump and your energy amazes me! You are super-domestic-goddess!!!

Dani, so glad you are more in control now. Keeping everything crossed those twinks stay put at least for awhile longer, you are getting closer day by day to 24w!

Bailey, glad you were able to get the new sofa and not have to make a payment on it until Jan, that's fab! Hope you are feeling well and resting up and that the cramping isn't so bad today. Are you sleeping in the regular bed again now, I am assuming because I haven't heard and air mattress dramas as of late! :) Loved your bump pic!

Cath, how are the OPKs and how are you? Anything new and exciting going on that we don't know of or that I missed?

MrsD, glad you had a good weekend with your DH, and you definitely sounded secretly excited that he is snowed in. Is he still there now?

Cupcake, the worry lessens as the pregnancy goes on but then comes back in unexpected waves (at least it did for me.) I tried to enjoy and embrace each moment that I had with her though, to allow myself to buy things and be pregnant/nest/etc. I kept telling myself "I am more pregnant then I've ever been" and reassuring myself. It helped alot once she hit 24 weeks and I knew that, no matter what, she at least had a shot (sorry Dani if that comments makes your current reality hit home harder :hugs:) Now that she is here it is an entirely different kind of worry... I think I will worry about her, on one way or another, forever!

Cheryl, the clothes are so cute!! I can't wait to see pictures of the nursery as it comes together. How was class and how are you feeling? YAY for maternity pay!!! (I am jealous but thankfully we have savings to make me being home work anyhow!) I hope you are managing to get some rest.

TTC, your scan is tomorrow, right? I can't wait to see that little tiny peanut's picture! Keeping everything crossed for you and your rainbow! Glad you are feeling mainly tired and not too sick!

Being a Mama is the most exhausting and rewarding job out there! I've never been so tired, never worried so much... that little peanut has my heart that is for sure! I am feeling better, slowly, physically.. I still have days where I am feeling run down and sore/etc but I think, mostly, I bring that on myself by doing too much. I am feeling really emotional today for some reason.. I think part of it is still my hormones adjusting coupled with fatigue. Last night I asked DH to get another outfit and bring it to me for Emily and he didn't even know where her clothes are currently being kept (she has an entire dresser/changing table in her nursery/room but since she is living downstairs at the moment she is sharing my dresser with me as well.) When I had to tell him where they were I realized maybe I DO need to let him help me more... it's just with him working, walking the dog (I still can't because he is a menace and pulls HARD), taking his classes, and trying to do/fix some stuff around the house that I need to be doing most baby and household stuff. I also have this very strong drive/urge to help her/take care of her and can't really relax anyhow if she needs something (even if I know she is getting it.) That desire to take care of her coupled with exclusively breastfeeding just means the majority of her care is on me, I just need to make sure I am napping/resting when I can because when I don't (like yesterday) the next night and day are a lot more emotional/difficult/etc.

I love you ladies so much and how we can talk about anything and are so supportive of one another. <3


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Amy I think letting DH help out a bit more would do you great hun, maybe let DH have her one afternoon whilst you go out shopping or meet up with friends for a coffee or something?? xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mummy2one is all good Cheryl, she is in FB, she is about 26 weeks preg and team yellow!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I don't feel comfortable announcing on FB until I have my bloods back, even tho our NT measurement was small I still worry about that or the other trisomys coming back on the tests and having to make a hard (and public) decision. I didnt want hubs to tell all the people that he has until I had the bloods back but he did, and I've also not told work yet (altho all my close buddies know!) 

We might FB announce then but I might wait until 20 weeks x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Tawn i was hungry haha, my metabolism is stupidly fast, im sat in work literally starving!!! Nope apparently my dept is safe so thats a relief! 

Did you get much snow hun? Did you get much snow where you used to live in America?

Cupcake when will your bloods come back? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently if something shows up the hospital will call me this week, otherwise ill get a letter next week, so no news is good news x


----------



## Tawn

We got a couple of inches Cath, so not so bad that it is messing with getting to work/school but enough to be annoying me at this time of year lol. Plus, it melts during the day for the most part and you hope that will be it and then it snows again every night for the last 4 nights or so! I am just so tired of being cold, so I am whinging! :)

I'm from Seattle originally, so we got snow like once a winter for a week or so kind of thing. That way you can enjoy it and think it's pretty but it doesn't drive you nuts messing up your life lol. But my Dad says "spring is there" already and it is warm and sunny so feeling a bit cheesed off and impatient for spring to arrive here! 

Well, I'm off to pick up stepson from school and start on tonight's dinner/freezing food extravaganza (toffee apple cider pork chops with potatoes and asparagus! YUM!) and maybe to bake some peanut butter cookies for DH cause he has been begging for them for weeks! Catch up soon ladies! :flower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Tawn you are an amazing cook!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the update Amy, you summed up all the posts I had read and then promptly forgot, I can't even blame preggo brain. Glad you are doing well, some days better than others I know, that's great that you are managing to have little naps and getting dh help out more xx

Tawn I love the bump pic and yr dinner sounds yummy x

Cath I can't believe you got through that much food haha how are the symptoms? x

Cupcake I'm glad you had a great nights sleep x

Cheryl yay for maternity pay x

Bailey I bet you have a great time, and think of it as training for your df, he might learn some good habits from them x

Hubby is still stranded here with me, he can't get home until Thursday at the earliest as the airport is shut at home. No snow here though boo x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd its not good lol, i spend so much money on food in the week cause im never full. on the weekends though 1 meal will fill me for sat and sunday! madness!! nothing to report hun just feeling crampy, quite bad yest, not so bad today, looked through my diary and the only time iv felt like this was in May last year when i got my bfp, not holding out much hope as i am only 3dpo lol!!

Has DH managed to get home? Did you have a nice weekend? what did you get up too? how is your throat? too many questions? :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Rephrase the hubby bit i just seen that he is with you until Thursday !!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath it's boredom eating, I suffer that at work to...


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d great news hubby stranded with u :) 

Aw cath I'm hoping this is u month Hun, I was looking at a thread I was on and my symtom were crampy and tender :holly: b4 I got my BFP oh I hav boredom eating all the time. X

Cupcake if I were u I'd try and tell most ppl face to face, but I hate fb..x

Tawn ur dinner sounds yummy..x

Bailey I wish we stayed closer for a wee mat leave buddy lol..x

Amy thts so funny hubby not knowing where Emily's clothes were... My hubby wud just be the same lol..x

Af just going to make chicken satay for dinner quick and easy. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Aww tawn I bet spring over in seattle is like our summer lol mad to think this time last year it was hot enough for me to wear a maxi dress! Is your dad going to come over when baby is born? 

Cupcake have you decided on the early gender scan? 

Yep boredom eating and having a stupidly fast metabolism :-( Cheryl iv heard that too but at 3dpo I think its too early for anything pregnancy related :-( mmmmm chicken satay....making me even more hungry xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> I know, it's been a quiet morning here on the Lucky Thread!
> 
> I have just been working away this morning, trying to get ahead still so I can have a few weeks off in April for baby.
> 
> Cupcake, the worry NEVER goes away completely! But once you feel that first unexpected thud of a kick and then start to feel something distinct every day it does get a lot easier. Remember and have faith that the chances of anything going wrong now are something so miniscule like 1% :hugs:
> 
> And at long last, that bump pic I promised lol. I don't have a full-length mirror in the house cause it broke during the move and we never replaced it, but here is the best I could get with the mirror in our bedroom. Looking well huge for 8months, but I guess that comes with the territory of being a big more curvy to start with! :rofl:
> https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh500/tawn26/8months2.jpg

you look beautiful here!!!  I'm a little curvier to start out too so i think i will be bigger towards the end...especially if both babies make it!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun this BFP Here's my symtoms 1dpo Sore bbs
25th July 2dpo. Sore bbs. Spotty 
26th July 3dpo sore bbs. Spotty neck, wet cm
27th July 4dpo sore bbs. Spotty, wet cm, farting
28th July. 5dpo sore bbs. Blob or creamy cm
29th July. 6dpo sore bbs. Creamy cm, spotty odd twinge and was sick 7dpo Same as yesterday, felt sick am really hungry vivid dreams aches legs


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw dani how are u? Are u still in the hospital? I think they will be ok Hun..x
> 
> Bailey wots ur plans today?x
> 
> Hey cath u working Hun?x
> 
> Ttc is it tomoro for ur scan Hun?xx

Hi cheryl, yes tomorrow morning at 8 am. which i think is 1 p.m. your all's time. I'm excited but very nervous!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad thanks cath although my throat feels like there are razor blades stick in it :( we just went to visit dh's family for a change of scenery. Today dh has had to make a purchase of pants and socks to keep him going, one spare emergency set just wasn't enough haha

I'm starving but can't really eat, I've been given those nutrition drinks :sick: 

Cupcake I hope you get another good nights sleep x

Ttc I hope you see 2 healthy bubbas tomorrow x


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc I'm sure everything will just be fine Hun..x

Mrs d so sorry ur in pain Hun... Did u hav a nice time at dh family?x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc good luck for tomorrow, enjoy seeing your 2 perfect beans in there tomorrow!!! 

Mrs d sorry you're feeling rough.

Cath, not decided yet.....I don't know if I would totally trust a scan at 16/17 weeks to be accurate in which case I may as well wait until 20 weeks! Having said that I would like to see our bubba again soon!


----------



## Tawn

Mmmmm stuffed and tired here! Lol, but it was worth it because it all turned out yummy! 

Cath, yup, my dad is coming over in May to visit after baby is born. Him and his GF can only come for a week, which he is disappointed about, but it will be good because he won't overwhelm us. He is the kind of man that can't sit still and recovering from birth and breastfeeding requires a lot of sitting still! :haha: And don't make sad faces about being constantly hungry, you are so thin and you can GO FOR IT! I was cursed with a metabolism that meant even when I was dancing 3-4 hours a day and dieting constantly while younger I still had curves :dohh: I would swap annnnyyy day :) heheheh

MrsD, I am so sorry you are feeling so rough hun! But I am really glad your DH is there to take care of you right now, it will help pass the time hopefully until this horrible treatment is OVER!! 

Cheryl, how are you finding ML hun? Have you been relaxing or nesting? Or been to busy with visitors and such?

TTC, I'm so excited for you and your scan tomorrow hun! I hope you see two wriggly happy babies in there! And yes, if you go full-term with twins it is gonna be a tight fit! :)

Bailey, come back and update us on how your evening went. I hope that it is more fun than you expected!!

Amy, I always love hearing how much you adore being a Mom hun! It is so amazing to read and makes me even more excited. I can't believe your DH doesn't know where Emily's clothes are kept! :dohh: I think you are right, he might need to get his hands dirty a bit more, so to speak, as it would probably be good for both of you.

Cupcake, I love that your DH is so excited he can't keep the news in, but I understand how you might want him to wait. I got the NT and bloodwork done too, and waiting for the results was a bit worrying even though I saw that the NT measurement was super low. But everything will be just perfect hun!!!! Time to start believing that this is your FOREVER RAINBOW BABY! :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Cheryl hun. Strange to see symptoms from 1dpo I loled at the farting bit. I always have the trumps after ov thats why im thinking these cramps are trapped wind lol

Ttc I cant wait for your scan :happydance: 

Awwwww Tawn how old will Madison be roughly when tbey come over? I bet yoyr dad cant wait! Is it his first grandchild?? How did your food go hun? We had a mixture of everything lol onion ribgs. Breaded garlic mushrooms. Chicken gourjons rice and marinated chicken lol basically freezer food apart from the chicken. I was busy accessorising converse for people so dont have much tine xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh cupcake I would just wait hun well its easy for me to say but I know for a fact I would pay for a orivate scan lol how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn we have just had a row now about people knowing and who knows what etc.....well my SIL apparently phoned MIL today and somehow managed to work out from my FB status the other night that I must be preg (even tho they have no inkling we were trying or anything) and mil confirmed it,even tho we explicitly said we were waiting for blood results before we told everyone, which now means that tho other side if his family will know before I'm comfortable with them knowing! I'm finding it hard not to get upset about this now :(.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn loving being off but I'm mainly nesting want to clean and tidy everything lol..x :dishes:

Cath I swear I thot I was going off my head with symtoms from 1dpo but look at me now 5 wks to go... Yeah the farting it was bad lol...:sick:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake thts a nightmare Hun.. :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so pissed off. Why are people so fudging nosy:hissy:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey Tawn loving being off but I'm mainly nesting want to clean and tidy everything lol..x :dishes:
> 
> Cath I swear I thot I was going off my head with symtoms from 1dpo but look at me now 5 wks to go... Yeah the farting it was bad lol...:sick:

 HA HA :haha:


----------



## Tawn

Aww cupcake I'm sorry the news is spreading faster than you'd like. But everyone is just so happy for you and your dh and they just want to share in your joy. I know it is very annoying and it is YOUR news to share but at least you know their hearts are in the right place and it isn't gossip for malicious sake. :hugs:

Ttc, happy scan day hun!!!!!! Please update us ASAP! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake :hugs: x

Ttc I can't wait to hear the news x

Afm I have lost my voice completely now, bugger!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, sorry your voice has gone. Hope you are able to get at least some relief.

Ttc, got everything crossed for you Hun!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck ttc, excited for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Cupcake I understand your pissed hun i would be too but like Tawn said everyone is just so happy for you, i know you want to tell everyone yourself but when you get the results to show everything is fine you can announce it to all your friends and family then hun :-D

Awww MrsD that sucks!! you will have to write little letters to DH! 

TTC Good luck hun!! Got everything x for you¬ xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope ur having a good day...xx

Good luck ttc... Thinking of u Hun...xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies 

Hopefully its ok that Im posting this. I know I havent been on in a while, I had a little bit of a TTC meltdown you can say. Back in October when it got to my angels EDD, I found it soooooooooooooooo hard to come on here and see everyone with their BFPs while I still had nothing but BFNs. Didnt help OH and I had a *HUGE *argument on that day about it all, and so I distanced myself from the TTC world, online anyway. I always wanted to come back, see how everyone was doing, whos had their babies, whos gotten a BFP since, but felt like maybe no one would want me to since I just went poof. I decided to come on the forum without signing in yesterday and couldnt believe I was mentioned and that you guys still remembered me. And now I feel really horrible as I can now see some of you left me msgs (didnt have it set to email me when someone msgs me privately). Ive never forgotten about you ladies, and Im sorry I freaked! 

Its been just over a year since the m/c and I think Ive finally gone through my grieving process. Were still TTC, OH is more on board now than he ever was before. Our friends who have been TTC for 9 years finally are pregnant and into their 2nd trimester now and it really has affected OH deeply and made him want to TTC even more. He got a new full-time job about 2 months ago and his hours make BDing more often much easier. I think weve BDd more this cycle then we have in several cycles at some points in this TTC journey.

Again Im sorry ladies that I disappeared. I dont want anyone to think I didnt care anymore.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey shellie it's good to hear from u Hun... I'm so sorry u were finding it so hard I think we have all been there :hugs: I'm glad ur Df is more on board now and congrats on his new job missy, is tht 4 months till ur wedding now?xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi Cheryl!

Yes just over 4 months away. The planning I think has been going well, not to stressful. Hardest thing so far was bridesmaid dresses since one of them will be 8 months pregnant! But we found one that works for all the ladies :)

I love your sonogram btw - before you know it you'll be holding that baby!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Shelly, i was reading back on the thread yesterday and was seeing all the people that used to be on here and i seen your ticker saying not long until your wedding day and i remember when you got engaged etc :-D 

I totally feel the same way, when i get like that hun i just distance myself from the group, it is VERY hard especially dates etc but dont think that we wouldnt welcome you back, you know this group is a very welcoming group so come on board again :-D xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey shellie how lovely to see you back here! We always wonder how people are when they disappear but we all understand the reasons. Glad your oh is more on board with the ttc now! 4 months to the wedding will fly by! X


----------



## ShellieLabTek

hey Cath & cupcake!

I feel bad that I left but maybe I had to do it to get myself through the rest of the grieving process. I went to a baby shower on the 1 year anniversary of the m/c and I didn't cry at all, I was so proud of myself and felt like now I was done with grieving. Never going to forget it, I still think about it every day but it doesn't eat me up like it used to. I think what's helped is that the last couple of months we've been TTC more, where I'd say since the m/c til before Christmas, you could say we were more NTNP because of how often we were BDing. He still doesn't want to know when it's that time because of the pressure, but since the start of this cycle we've been BDing about every other day, sometimes more. In my fertile phase this cycle we only missed 1 day of BDing  We've never done that before! I'm hoping if this cycle turns out to be a bust that we can continue with how we've been going.


----------



## cupcake1981

Wishing you lots of luck this cycle Shellie xxx


----------



## Tawn

Shellie!!!! SO glad to have you back! Please don't worry at all about taking your break, I am glad it helped you through your grieving process and that now you and your DF are full-blown TTC. After we were all talking about the ladies we missed, I looked at your profile and saw you hadn't been on since October (I have checked a few times between now and then as well) and was more worried than upset hun! Us lucky thread ladies sure do worry about each other! :flower: So welcome back!

Oh my goodness, your wedding is so close! How exciting! I'm glad it hasn't been stressful planning, I always felt wedding planning should be fun not awful! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Shellie I really hope this is your cycle hun!!BDing so many times and only missing 1 day your chances of concieving must be through the roof hun! 

You nervous about your wedding day at all hun?

Ladies I need some help deciding a facebook group to advertise my accsessorised cons but i cant think of anything!! HELP!! xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Tawn ur almost ready to pop too!

I've sure missed a lot. I think you were still in first trimester when I was on last! Missed a lot of new bfp's too.

Cath I am hoping! FF says our timing was "good" and countdown to pregnancy says "Very High ~20%" so we'll see. 

This morning on FF in the Pregnancy monitor something new came up! It says "Implantation Signs: Possibly Triphasic on Day 25" So I'm keeping my fx that my temp doesn't go down! Still won't be testing til Friday at the earliest (12 DPO and OH's birthday). I may just wait it out and see if AF shows.


----------



## cupcake1981

Shellie your temps look good for a bfp!

Cath what do you need help with? I have a page for my cakes x


----------



## Tawn

Wow, Shellie, all signs are very positive this cycle! My fingers are very tightly crossed for you hun!

Cath, sorry love I have NO IDEA! Maybe cute kids clothing fan pages? Or mum-to-be fan pages?


----------



## Tawn

HIIIII FLETCH! I see you there! Missing you loads lately hun! I miss all the giggles you gave me the most! :) :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Edited by moderator



> When using BabyandBump, be polite, do not break the law, and do not use The Web Site for self-publicity or advertising.


----------



## cupcake1981

That's a good name Cath! Ill like for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks chicken! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Shellie, welcome back!!! Don't worry about needing a break, things get hard at times and we all have to do what is best for us. Of course we support you in that and of course we welcome you back with open arms!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

:blush: Aww Amy, I feel loved! Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!

I've been using the Countdown to Pregnancy Journal since just before I O'd this cycle, and all I kept thinking was who I really wanted to be reading this are the lucky thread ladies!


----------



## fletch_W

Shellie!! So glad to see you back! Was soo worried about you! Eek fir your wedding being soon!  fxd for you this friday i hope you get your bfo  xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

hi fletch!!!

Well see. I tend to start spotting around 11/12 dpo so I hope i don't see any tomorrow!

btw, from my quick scanning of some random pages, I get the idea there is a facebook group? What is it if I may ask?? I tried searching lucky thread and didn't see anything


----------



## fletch_W

Its a private group than dani set up cos some of us found it easier to stay connected. Youll have to add one of us so we can add you to it xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

oh oh, add me please!

https://www.facebook.com/michelle.dasilva

:)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well today.

Hi fletch :hi: hope you are ok Hun! 

Welcome back Shellie!! So glad you are feeling so positive, and totally understandable why you needed to take a break from the thread.
And your wedding is in 4 months that's awesome!!!

Ttc - how did the scan go? I hope it all went well Hun x

Cath - love your new page for your business! 

Mrs d - hope you are having fun with hubby but so sorry for you losing your voice! How are the protein drinks? Are they horrible?

Tawn - how's all the cooking going? This pork chops you mentioned sounded absolutely delicious!!!

Cheryl - how's Leo today? Have you started getting any cramping or anything yet? My heartburn is killing me, I don't know if you get it much but I've been taking Gaviscon by the bucketload lol!!

Cupcake - aww that sucks that people are sharing your news!!! It's your news to tell I can see why you'd be annoyed!! Have you told them that you are annoyed?

Dani - how are you and the twins today? Still holding on strong, you are so brave.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bailey! Your baby's gonna be here soon!!!

Thanks for fb friending me Cath!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya Bailey hun how you doing? What you been up to today? 

Thanks chick,, iv been having so many orders recently i though a FB page is the best thing! 

Shellie i just added you to the lucky group on FB hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc......update us please.....


----------



## cathgibbs

I know cupcake me too xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know Shellie, I can't wait but I'm scared lol! I'm not scared of the birth, just of everything after lol! 

Cath - I do love all the pics you've put on there, where do you get time to do it??
I've been asleep on and off today coz I didn't sleep last night. My nana sadly died of a heart attack yesterday afternoon so it's been a bit of a weird day. I'm ok though, just a bit shocked. 

Has ttc updated on her journal? I'll have a nosey.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not that annoyed at mil telling her as I think she was put in an awkward position by SIL, I just wish SIL hadn't been nosy and jumped to conclusions and put mil in that position. Surely you'd think oh well if it is that, maybe there's a reason theyve not told us yet and respected our privacy. Hubs then gets a call from mil saying that BIL and SIL as put out we didnt tell them, when mil should have said that we hadn't said anything yet as we were waiting for test results, she was under strict instructions not to tell anyone yet because of this!

Nearly home time! 

I'm so hungry today I think I have about 9 weeks of not eating much to make up for!

I ordered this picture that I'm going to cross stitch for the nursery, it's all the nursery rhyme characters and figure it's not too babyish that it will be nicely in a slightly older child's room.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's cool cupcake! All of you are way more crafty (lol) than me!! 
I get what you mean about people enquiring, I think people just feel like they shouldn't be out of the loop but sometimes they just don't realise it's not about THEM it's about YOU lol. Any news on how long your results should take?


----------



## cupcake1981

Well everyday I don't get a call is good no news! So if I've not heard by the end if the week I should be ok to assume nothing bads shown up x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Bad news at scan today :nope:...both heartbeats were gone. I'm utterly devastated. My heart is broken. :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my god ttc I am so so sorry, that is terrible news. My heart goes out to you Hun. Are you with your partner? Please look after yourself and all my love and hugs to you, I know there's not much that can be said to make you feel better :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, oh Hun. Big huge hugs for you. I know there are no words to make it better but know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so so sorry. Try and take care of yourself and ask for help/ support if you need it. Loads of love coming your way


----------



## ShellieLabTek

ttcbabyisom said:


> Bad news at scan today :nope:...both heartbeats were gone. I'm utterly devastated. My heart is broken. :cry:


So sorry ttc :( :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm so sorry ttcbabyisom :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back shellie :hi: we all have meltdowns hun don't worry and it's nice to see you back x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm so so sorry, that's such awful news, you must be devastated, huge :hugs: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc I'm so sorry honey, I feel for you so much right now honey xxxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg ttc, my heart aches for you hun. :hugs: how absolutely heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your losses and I hope you and your dh have loads of support right now to help you through


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc what happens now hun? :hugs: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey sorry to hear about your gran lovely :-( were you close? 

Ttc...........when I read your sad news my heart honestly sank for you and dh. I am so so sorry. I really thought it was goinv to be just perfect. So sorry hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we are a really big but close family, I didn't see her all the time but I was her first grandaughter and our family are always there at the drop of a hat for each other. It was so strange that she came to my house to visit me just 2 weeks ago, she never comes to see me coz all the family live on the same estate and its my mum, dad, me and brother who live away so we always went to see them. But she came up with my step grandad to give me a gift for Millie and at the time I wondered why she didn't just wait til Millie was born as it will be so soon. It makes me wonder if in some way she knew and wanted to see me.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey what have I missed?? :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

My nana passed away yesterday Mrs d. Was a bit of a shock.


----------



## MrsDuck

Never mind I just read your journal, I'm so sorry about your nana, I'm glad you got to see her 2 weeks ago xx


----------



## MrsDuck

You beat me to it. Your whole family must be in shock, so sudden like that :(


----------



## baileybubs

I am glad I got to see her as well, it was a really nice visit and we had a lovely chat, she got to see my house for the first time and brought that baby clothes bouquet for Millie, it just feels like that was just such a lovely way to remember the last time I saw her.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww I remember you saying now that she poped in. She must have knew hun which is really nice. So sad she didnt get to meet her but she will look down on her hun xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey maybe in some way she did know, it's nice you got that final visit with her xx

I am so upset tonight. You know I was saying about mil telling SIL about the baby? Well hubs phoned SIL today and it turns out she and BIL know all about our miscarriages. They can only have found out from my inlaws or hubs sister, as we didnt tell them, and I specifically asked both not to tell anyone as its such a private and personal thing and its to do with my body, as far as I'm concerned the only people that should know are the people I choose to talk to about it. So I'm really furious that I've been discussed behind my back, I'm a private person and don't like people knowing my business. I feel really let down and actually for the first time ever really pissed off with my inlaws. Ill not be telling them anything personal ever again :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my step grandad said that she'll be sad she never got to meet Millie, but will be watching over us. 

Anyways, what's everyone else up to tonight?

Are you working on some of those shoes Cath?


----------



## cupcake1981

Sulking in my bedroom mostly!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake that's horrible! How did you find out that they knew? It's not up to anyone else to tell them something like that at all! I don't blame you fr being upset. What has dh had to say about it?


----------



## cupcake1981

SIL told him on the phone that she knew! I feel totally let down by them. I hate the thought that all the rest of his family probably know now to cos they will all have been gossiping about me. I'm just so angry and really finding it hard not to get stressed out for baby's sake. He's not said much at all, but I hope he pulls them up on it and I get an apology or at least an explanation as to why they felt they were allowed to discuss my private life behind my back.


----------



## cupcake1981

The worst of it is his mum has had mcs so should know how I feel. At the end if the day I don't go about randomly discussing my smear tests and stuff with his family, it's no different them discussing other things going on with that area of my body, but just because its to do with us having a baby it's some how acceptable to discuss me in that way? Arrrrrggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, :hugs: 

Bailey, so sorry about your Nana. I have this odd belief that when a soul passes just before one is conceived or born that they pass each other somehow, maybe Millie is meeting your Nana now and will always have her as her guardian angel. I am so glad you got to see her and have those memories. Big hugs for you :hugs:

Cupcake, sorry your in-laws told the others about your miscarriages, that sucks and is just plain wrong.


----------



## baileybubs

Don't worry about being upset or stressed and how it affects the baby too much, it can be worse if you don't allow yourself to feel your emotions and bottle them up. 
You have every right to be angry about it too and I hope dh understands that (my in laws, MIL mainly, can be a pain with this sort of thing and I never feel like df supports me coz he's a wuss!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy I hold that same belief, my paternal grandfather died very close to when I was conceived and I have often felt bonded to him by that, even tho i never met him xx


----------



## cupcake1981

He better say something about it to them, otherwise this is just gonna eat away at me and cause resentment and that's not really the relationship I want with my inlaws.


----------



## baileybubs

It's weird coz whilst I have been pregnant with Millie both mine and df's grandmother have passed away. So she's going to be named after them both. I am funny with what I believe in coz sometimes I can be skeptical, but I do believe in people looking out for us and watching over us. I believe in guardian angels, I have always felt like I had my other grandma watching out for me and my brother as she passed away when I was 3, just before my brother was conceived.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah you need to get dh to have a word and ask why people have been discussing that without your permission.


----------



## cupcake1981

It's kind of a comforting thought I think. 

He's gonna have a word, then his mum will get all upset, and well be the bad guys in all this.

I caught lots of people looking at my belly today at work, something popped out overnight lol! Think I'm gonna have to tell soon although I already people have guessed from my tummy!


----------



## baileybubs

They'll get over it though Hun, you have to say your piece and if they chose to take it overly sensitively then that's their own fault, you have a valid point to just say that you have been upset that they have discussed something that was private to YOU, about YOUR body, and what you specifically asked them not to tell anyone. They need to understand boundaries and even if they do feel like you are the bad guys and they have done nothing wrong, they will get the point and won't do anything like it again.


----------



## baileybubs

I've learnt all this the hard way recently with my in laws, and was relieved when BIL and SIL told me that they went through the same struggles with MIL when they first got together and had their own house and had kids. Everyone gets a bit grumbly about it for a few days and then it's forgotten but in laws will then at least be put in their place on where they stand when it comes to your private business.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah you are right bailey, I have to make sure hubs goes say something now as this needs to get resolved and I'm not just gonna let this go.

Have you seen that mum and me range by cussons, it's new. I got a sample if the bump cream, and liked it, bought it tonight, it smells soooooo good!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I got a bit ranty there didn't I? I love my in laws, I am very lucky we get along but sometimes I feel the way you do now and it gets me riled up lol!!

Yeah my mum bought me some! Doesn't it smell gorgeous!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

No everything you said was what I'm thinking!

I'd be smothering my whole body in it if it wasn't £10 a tub?!! I'm already getting stretch marks on my sides (I think I'm gonna be I've of those unfortunate girls that widens rather than being all bump up front lol!), hope it helps!


----------



## baileybubs

Well my mum only got me a small bottle in this set with shampoo as well. Didn't realise it was £10 a tub!! Don't know if its any good for stretch marks but I haven't got any and when I have used a moisturiser it's been that and Asdas own little angels stretch mark cream, which also smells gorgeous!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I saw that set in Tesco, I think it's different the cream in that one, this one is a tub. Well Ive been using bio oil but find quite greasy so didnt want to put clothes on on top in the mornings, so wanted a cream. Think sadly if I have them already I must be probe to them!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah sadly cupcake I do think they are genetic and you either get them or you don't. But think of them as tiger stripes that you will have earnt and be proud lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ill have to quiz my mum to see if she had them! I don't mind ill put up with whatever for my baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly Hun! My mum says she never had them either so that's what makes me believe they are indeed genetic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oh my god ttc I am so so sorry, that is terrible news. My heart goes out to you Hun. Are you with your partner? Please look after yourself and all my love and hugs to you, I know there's not much that can be said to make you feel better :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Yes, he's with me...he's so sad too. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> Bad news at scan today :nope:...both heartbeats were gone. I'm utterly devastated. My heart is broken. :cry:
> 
> 
> So sorry ttc :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks much and welcome back Shellie! I hope you get your BFP this cycle. Your chart is amazing.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc what happens now hun? :hugs: xxx

we go for a follow-up next week and they will do bloodwork and we'll talk about testing we can do...and currently starting tonight i'll be taking 4 pills vaginally to expel my babies :cry: and again tomorrow night and the "fun" begins...ugh...i could vomit.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> My nana passed away yesterday Mrs d. Was a bit of a shock.

So sorry about your Nana Bailey. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBaby: I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your precious babies! All my thoughts. There's nothing I can say, I'm so sad.:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies bailey I'm so sorry about ur nana Hun :hugs: 

Cupcake I've been using bio oil and just normal body butter I already hav stretch marks on my bottom tht I've had for yrs so I'm hoping I don't get them on my tummy..x

Ttc hope ur ok and i hope u get some answers Hun...xx

Leinzlove how are u doing hun? How's ur girls?x

Fletch not seen u on here in a while miss all ur cool banter Hun..x
Hey all the rest of u lovely ladies hope ur well...xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc I'm just so sad for you sweetie, I know your heartbreak so well. Thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc :hugs: im so sorry for you and DH lovely, will the hosptial be running any tests or anything?

what is everyone up to today?

Bailey - yep i was busy all night customizing them, bloody run out of Swarovski though so i got to wait for that order before i can finish my friends daughters, i feel so tired today, i keep panicking over stuff that i dont even know why!? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Ttc what happens now hun? :hugs: xxx
> 
> we go for a follow-up next week and they will do bloodwork and we'll talk about testing we can do...and currently starting tonight i'll be taking 4 pills vaginally to expel my babies :cry: and again tomorrow night and the "fun" begins...ugh...i could vomit.Click to expand...

Aw ttc my heart goes out to you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD has hubby gone today'/ xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

He goes home this afternoon :( but my aunt is on her way, one in and one out haha xx

Your shoes look great cath, such a good idea xx
Any more symptoms? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I know from experience with a hobby turning into a business, that you can suddenly start to resent something that you once enjoyed very quickly as it gets so busy! Don't burn out too soon! Your stuff is so cool tho btw! X


----------



## baileybubs

Was anyone just watching This Morning??


----------



## baileybubs

Glad to hear you aren't getting lonely then mrs d! How's your throat and voice today?

Cupcake - how are you feeling? Still really hungry lol!

Cath - I agree with cupcake, don't burn yourself out! Anymore symptoms?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh good at least you arent on your own Mrsd!!

I think im just tired cause im a lazy cow girls lol, I didnt really do much last night aoart from the Swarovski converse and add some rhinestones to the toddler shoes, i was still in bed by my bed time at 9pm lol! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes symptoms Cath please!!!! 

I am hungry today bailey lol! The amount if snacks I brought in from home is huge!

How are you today?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've been gargling hot water with honey and it seems to be soothing it better than the meds :) 

Have you ladies on ml got any nice plans for today? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol none hun! apart from feeling like AF was about to show last night - no cramps just that feeling if you get me?

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhh what snacks have you got!??! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cramps are such a good sign hun, esp this early on!

Lol nothing that exciting! Big bowl of rice crispies that I've been craving lol, babybel, cherry toms and a yoghurt, plus ill have a big jacket potato for lunch! Fatty!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, you climb mountains... I'd hardly call you a lazy bum! The shoes are cute and a good idea!!! 

MrsD, glad you will still have company. I hope your throat/voice are doing better .

Good morning everyone else, hope you are having a fabulous Thursday.

I need to call my Dr today, my lochia never completely stopped but would ease off and come back more. Tuesday I started bleeding again, yesterday it got pretty heavy and still is (TMI but gushing when I stand and into the toilet and doing a good job of soaking through pads. it's bright red to dark red and full of clots, most fairly small.) I have a hot/sharp pain as well, mainly on my left side but it comes on the right as well. It COULD be my period as I have read it can be horrible after delivery but I doubt I would have it this early, especially since the lochia never went completely away and I am breast feeding. Even if it is my period I want to talk to them cause they are never this heavy and I feel kind of weak. So frustrated as it seems like it is always something with my stupid body! I know I should be grateful that my body got
Emily safely here (and I am) but I want my body to feel good/normal again!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm that all sounds yummy cupcake!

Glad the honey is helping a little mrs d, not long now til the treatment is finished Hun. Is MIL coming to stay with you next week?

Cramps are an excellent sign Cath!! So exciting!!!

I've had my midwife appt today and my bp is up. It's not high it's just that mines usually low so they are worried about what's caused it to rise so I'm back at MW next week. I think it might be because of my nana.
I've got mega bad backache today! Think I might take some paracetemol for it!!

There was just this weird guy on This Morning saying that we essentially live in the matrix and people like the royal family are beings who control us!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy deffo get yourself to the doctor Hun, that's all you need on top of the exhaustion!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad they are following your BP closely make sure you watch for any pre e signs. How was the appointment otherwise?


----------



## cathgibbs

It was cramps as such more like the feeling af was about to start? Or it might have been cramps lol i was too busy scouring Ebay!!

Bailey i dont think she will be much longer!! I said 21st March hun! Hope your resting today??

Awww Amy make sure you do def ring your dr hun! Even if it is your period it still couldnt help to ring him as it sounds like your losing quite a bit of bloody hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I was about to Hoover and tidy Cath coz it needs doing but I just can't do it, keep needing to sit down! Ooh so you say next Thursday. If its the 21st it would be like fate or something Cath coz that was the date last year that I had my 12 week scan and found out we had lost our first baby. 

Amy - yeah everything else fine. My bp is still only 130/80 but its been 110/70 all the way through so hopefully it's just coz of my nana and coz my body is gearing up for labour.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh really!??!?! Be interesting to find out! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad all else checked out okay and that they are watching the BP. Losing your Nana could definitely be the reason it is up! 

I will definitely call my dr either when they open or when I wake up as I am about to try and put Emily down and get some rest. We'll see what they have to say and if they want to see me. Will update you ladies when I know something.


----------



## baileybubs

Ok Amy take it easy and try and get some sleep, I always forget the time difference between us and you, it must be super early over there!

My mum said she thought the date 20th Cath coz she just got that date in her head, then she moved house recently and her new house number is 203.....so we shall see!!! I still keep saying she'll be awkward and I'll have to be induced 2 weeks after EDD lol. Either that or I'll go into labour over Easter weekend and she'll be born on April Fools Day lol!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Amy hope the bleeding stops!

Bailey sorry to hear about ur gramma.

Cath fatigue is symptom #1! I have a whole bunch this cycle but I have a feeling AF is coming. Got some brown cm @ 11dpo :( boo! B

My break is done, back to work I go!


----------



## baileybubs

Shellie - I got brown cm at 9dpo when I got my BFP so it might be a good sign! Fxd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy you poor thing, you are certainly getting a rough ride. I nope you manage a bit more sleep when Emily goes down and definitely call your dr when you wake up just to be on the safe side. Keep us posted hun xxx

Bailey don't overdo it the cleaning can wait, you must have the cleanest house around or the messiest df ever haha I think next weekend, the end of the month but we'll see xx

Cupcake enjoy your goodies xx

Cath have your opks etc arrived yet? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shellie :hi: 

Sorry I forgot to answer your question bailey, no mil isn't staying with me, she is staying in a hotel, my aunt is staying with me this weekend so I won't be doing much sleeping as she snores so much :( xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey that is such a sign!!! what if she does come on MArch 20th!! All the signs are there!!

Shellie brown CM isa good sign!!!!!!!! when is AF Due??

Nope not yet MrsD!! Hopefully next week most prob! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just went for a bath coz my back was so sore, and felt tired so thought a nap would be good. But my next door neighbour has 2 little dogs that bark at anyone or anything that passes our houses when she is out and they have not shut up!! I love animals but she should really think about having them in the kitchen or something so they can't see everyone that walks past! Grrrr!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh what a pain in the arse! I wonder if she even realises how much it barks?? xx


----------



## baileybubs

It's 2 of them, she has one that's usually very good, but she has her sons at her house when he's at work. It's his dog that barks at everything and then the other one joins in! Oh well she must be back home again coz they are quiet now.


----------



## cupcake1981

How annoying! The last in the flat below us has a dog and it barks a lot!


----------



## MrsDuck

What a nightmare, have an afternoon nap now before dinner xx


----------



## Tawn

Amy, I hope the bleeding isn't a sign of anything serious. It might be your 1st AF, but please call you doctor as it is definitely better safe than sorry! 

Cath, it seems like your business is taking off! Do you make much profit on each pair?! What a great way to speed up this TWW!!! :)

Bailey, how annoying those dogs are keeping you up! It seems like EVERY neighbor we have has a cat, and for some reason the darn things like to congregate and FIGHT in our back garden?!!?!? :wacko: Drives me crazy! Because at first it sounds like a baby crying and then it turns to shrieks and it is an awful way to wake up. Glad they have quieted down now and you can hopefully catch a few zzzz's

MrsD, is next week your last week? Or do you have one more after that? Uhhhg, I can't remember, so sorry! I am so glad you have found some relief gargling though, you poor thing! The finish line is in sight and then it is a countdown to TTC!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Shellie, I will keep my fingers crossed for you it is IB and not the start of AF hun! 

AFM, I seriously overdid it yesterday and am now having the hardest time getting motivated today! LOL. I decided, for some daft reason, it was "nice" outside yesterday and I would walk home from my midwife appointment rather than pay £5 for a taxi. The walk only took about 50-60mins and I felt OK after, but then I thought the brightest idea was to DEEP clean the lounge?! :haha: So I moved sofas around to hoover and dust behind them, was wiping down skirting boards, hand shampooing our rug... the whole 9! 

And then after that I didn't really have a choice because I had all this chicken that had to be cooked or frozen before it went off for my after-baby meal marathon so I ended up spending a few hours in the kitchen making 3 batches of chicken in my special crispy cheddar crumb I had to make from scratch :rofl: Needless to say today I have done F'all! Best I could do was put a load of washing on and fold the stuff on the rack and watch lots and lots of junk TV :) Feel much better for it though and ready to go back at it tonight.....have to decide whether it is homemade chilli and cornbread or homemade mac & cheese on the menu tonight though :haha:

Anyone got any good plans for the weekend?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Yes bailey try and have a nap like duck said!

I had brown @ 13 dpo the day before I got my bfp last year, but I also tend to get brown cm around 11dpo before AF as well. I'd like to think otherwise but I'm gonna be realistic


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Tawn!!! That would ruin me out let alone a heavily pregnant woman!! I hope you take it easy for the next couple of days, I did think 'nesting' when you mentioned cleaning the lounge  Dont do anything this weekend now hun just chillax!! Crazy woman :rofl:

Oh its keeping me VERY busy!! the TWW is FLYING by lol!! not much profit hun tbh but im just enjoying it for now  I think after iv customized the 4 that i have to do this week ill get about £25? not much but its extra pocket money and it stops me from being bored on the weekends :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow Tawn, be careful you don't overdo it!! I wish I had your energy levels, I've done some laundry, been to MW and nipped into work for my wage slips and I'm shattered lol!

Fxd it is IB Shellie!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my god Tawn how much did you do, I'd need a week to recover from that lot, not a day. Relax and don't lift a finger today xx

Yup it's the final countdown yay, hopefully I can go home next Friday, I'll find out for sure at my drs appnt on Wednesday eeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath every penny counts, and as you enjoy it go for it :happydance: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohoooo Mrsd!!! Can we do a daily countdown!! 8 More sleeps!! xxx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ello lovely ladies
Hope u dint mind me joining in ?
I need some luck ladies! Great believer in positive thinking honest lol
Throw some baby dust my way pls x


----------



## Tawn

Cath, I'm glad it is keeping you busy! What an amazing way to power through the TWW! When are you planning on testing then? :)

MrsD, YES! Only 6 more treatments! So happy for you hun! 

Bailey, I'm sure this energy won't last, so I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts! Madison is starting to engage, so it is a bit more uncomfortable to do too much. How are you finding driving while so pregnant? OOHHH and my prediction for you is...umm...the 28th! Hahha, just random date, but I wanted to get in the betting pool ;)

Pipsbabybean, good luck hun! Lots of BFP fairy dust to you! This thread has been through a lot and we are all very supportive, so you are in the right place to wait it out! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## AmyB1978

Exhausted but wanted to update really quick. I called the dr this morning and they wanted me to come in ASAP so I nursed Emily and went in. She felt my abdomen and did an internal and confirmed it is a lot of blood. She sent me for an ultrasound to rule out anything serious and that was okay. They also did bloodwork to see if I am anemic and I should have those results this afternoon. They aren't sure what it is but unless it gets worse I don't need to call them. If I am anemic we will just deal with that. I guess it could be a period, a blood vessel internally at the suture site, or lochia but there's really no way to tell. Glad I got it checked and its nothing serious!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi pipsbabybean :hi: welcome to the group :dust: 

Amy that's great news that its nothing serious, hopefully you won't be anaemic either. Thanks for the update (you know how we worry) xxx


----------



## Tawn

So glad to hear they have ruled out anything more serious Amy! Thanks for keeping us updated hun :hugs: now go get lots of rest!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly what Tawn said, so glad it doesn't seem to be anything serious. And now rest loads!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy glad you got into your doctor.

Tawn I don't know how you found the energy for all that, you are amazing, I can barely find the energy to wash up!

Bailey did you get your nap?

Cath to give you some perspective on profit on these small business ventures, for some of my cakes sometimes I make £12 after I've paid for my materials, and a cake can be 4/5 hours work....means I earn less than £3 an hour. It's heartbreaking!

Ladies can you clear something up please? I got my NT risk letter today, and it says the following but I'm not sure which is the risk I go with? I got:

Background risk:1:739
Adjusted risk:1:6645

So is the adjusted risk the one I go by? I also thought they tested for the other trisomys but it seems they don't!


----------



## baileybubs

From what I can gather, the background risk is based on statistics from your age group, ethnicity etc etc, whereas the adjusted risk is including your personal bloodwork and measurements along with the general statistics. 

Have a look at this web page

https://www.babycenter.com.au/a544491/nuchal-translucency-nt-test


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake I have no idea hun but if tbey didbt call you that means good news doesnt it? 

Yep there's not much money in it but I enjoy it :-D got the cons all lined up ready to customise lol cant stop ladies off out with df for food yummmm xxx


----------



## baileybubs

But I don't know about the other trisomys. I think the NT just shows the risk of any trisomy, not just Down's syndrome, and then it would be the further test that tests for all the trisomys etc.


----------



## baileybubs

Enjoy your food Cath!! I'm dying for a chippy tea myself but we have no chippy nearby so I'm making do with a frozen pie and peas lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks bailey! Funny thing is I've read that on baby centre before but didnt take that in. Lol well ill take those odds then, 1:6645! App triangle those other trisomys quite often present on the scan and baby looked normal, so I'm happy with this! Might tell work tomorrow now!

If my baby is a girl Cath ill order some for when she's a toddler! Oh and I just did the baking Soda test and it said GIRL!! As did 2 other gender predictors I've done, I'm saying girl!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they are great odds Hun, all sounds good!

I'm still saying boy lol! Are you just going for the NHS 20 week scan Hun or thought more about a private one?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not sure bailey whether to wait or not....ill see how I feel in a couple of weeks maybe! 

Mmmmm fish and chips. I have quiche yum x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Tawn said:


> Cath, I'm glad it is keeping you busy! What an amazing way to power through the TWW! When are you planning on testing then? :)
> 
> MrsD, YES! Only 6 more treatments! So happy for you hun!
> 
> Bailey, I'm sure this energy won't last, so I'm gonna enjoy it while it lasts! Madison is starting to engage, so it is a bit more uncomfortable to do too much. How are you finding driving while so pregnant? OOHHH and my prediction for you is...umm...the 28th! Hahha, just random date, but I wanted to get in the betting pool ;)
> 
> Pipsbabybean, good luck hun! Lots of BFP fairy dust to you! This thread has been through a lot and we are all very supportive, so you are in the right place to wait it out! When do you plan on testing?


Aww thanks huni 
I've tested 8 dpo 10 dpo n 12 dpo, I've cramped alot this tww , temping my first month goin well
Just wish I knew
All my tests have either had Evaps or stupid convincing squinty lines
With my dd I didn't get my bfp until 14 dpo n it was very faint so I'm holding out hope
Late ovulatation this month has pushed af bk from tues to Saturday , I am right in thinking that arnt I ? X


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you pip. Yup I'd agree, if your O is late then that will push back your af too.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Welcome pip! And yes if O was later then I'd say AF would be due later too Hun. Fxd for a BFP for you!

I had pies and peas for my tea and it was rubbish lol, I never seem to want to eat anything at the moment yet I am sat here hungry again!!


----------



## Tawn

Lol, Bailey you and I are so different, I could eat all day long! :wacko: I have to remind myself that I only had breakfast 2 hours before when my stomach starts rumbling for lunch before 10am :rofl: 

Pipsbabybean, they say that your luteal phase is constant but that your day of ovulation can vary. So if you o'd however many days late, then your AF would be the same days late if that makes sense? For me, my luteal phase was always 14 days on the dot from my ovulation, so it was really easy to know when it was coming exactly as long as I'd done OPKs to pinpoint O. I hope those evaps turn into nice BFP lines for you hun!

AFM, just got done working while my boys have both been asleep upstairs since 8:30 lol. Glamorous lifestyle we are living here, for sure! :) But now, off to bed with my Kindle for an hour before sleep I think. Talk to you ladies in the morning!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night Tawn xxx

Bailey treat yourself to a late night goody, I've just had a ripple mmmm


----------



## baileybubs

You are such a busy bee Tawn!!! Where on earth do you get the energy Hun?!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d have you had a good day? I really want a chocolate brownie lol, but I don't have any! Might have to get some from Asda tomorrow!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been a quiet day today with hubby going home but I feel better today than I have for the past week and I've only taken honey, it's my wonder drug. Talking of honey, time for my bedtime dose.

Mmm chocolate brownie, with vanilla ice cream double mmm (even if it does give me the poos, it's worth it ;) ) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey why don't you make some brownies and freeze some of them so you have something nice to offer people when they visit after Millie is born? You like baking don't you? These brownies are sooooo good and use Yorkie chocolate rather than fancy dark stuff so they are cheaper! 

https://themorethanoccasionalbaker.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/nigellas-everyday-brownies.html?m=1


----------



## cupcake1981

Oooooh I'm a lemon!


----------



## Tawn

Happy lemon day cupcake!!

And happy watermelon day bailey!!!!!! You are officially full-term!!! :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yes bailey! Happy full term day!!!! So exciting that Millie is fully cooked! Are you gonna start drinking that raspberry leaf tea now? x


----------



## pipsbabybean

Morning ladies thank u for ur kind words , I was doin some calculatations
Last cycle I o'd on cd 10
My lp was only 11 days from there started spotting on cd 21 
I ovulated late this month cd 19
I'm now cd 32 so I've passed last month lp. Hmmmmm
Also ff tells me charts gone triphasic today yey lol 
Hope ur all doin well x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning lovely ladies :wave: hope u are all well...x

Welcome pips I really hope this isur month Hun...xx

Cupcake 14 wks :happydance: 

Omg Tawn I never realised baileys 37wks already... Where has the time went..x

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday my mum came up to help me clean then last night we went for dinner it was so nice the guy gave me a double serving of desert is I was pregnant and I cud hardly eat it I thot I was going to burst :pop:

Oh are any of u pregnant ladies really thisty all the time? All I do is drink but I'm still really thirsty. X


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks Cheryl hun, I'm very thirsty does that count as might be pg lol


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not ure Hun I never drunk much before I was pg but I hav drunk loads in pregnancy and the 3rd Tri all I've done is drunk squash. X

When are u testing? Wot test are u using? I kno u said earlier u av had a shadow I neve got a proper line with ics till I was about 18dpo but my frer was pos at 10dpo. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Pip, keeping fingers crossed that this is your month.

Yay for lemons and watermelons!!!

Cheryl, glad you had a good meal. That was sweet of your waiter to give you dessert because your preggo! I was thirsty a fair amount towards the end too ( and your Leo is already more cooked then Emily when she was born!!!

MrsD, so glad the honey is giving you some relief!! Hope you are having a nice time with your family. 

Cath, how are the shoes coming? How's the tww treating you??

Dani, have you transferred yet? Hoping and praying for
You and the twinks.

Tawn you are super woman I've decided! Make sure you get some rest too.

Cupcake, how are you feeling today? Sorry you are dealing with the inlaw drama, that's never fun! You said you are starting to show so I think we need a wee bump pic soon. 

Ttc, love you Hun and I am so sorry you are going through this and lost your babies. Huge hugs :hugs:

I got my bloodwork and no anemia so that's great news! They want me to monitor the bleeding overnight and if not improving then I have to take a form of birth control medication to try and control/stop it. Right now the bleeding seems to have slowed down thank God. Hopefully it stays that way cause taking the hormones worries me as I have never been able to successfully take any form of birth control as my body does not tolerate them well. I also worry about it messing up my supply of milk so I have everything crossed the bleeding really is slowing down and stays that way. I am trying to really take it easy and hopefully that helps. It seems to have so far. Emily is up for a feeding right now but so far has had one of the best nights yet so that is also great news!!!

Happy Friday, any crazy plans this weekend?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

Yay Millie is officially cooked!! I can't believe it! Just gotta wait now! I don't think she's much engaged though yet coz I don't feel a great deal of pressure that people mention, but I do feel I have to pee every half hour so I'm sure she's trying to make her way down lol!!

Cupcake - great idea about making those brownies! I just might do that tonight! And yay for you being a lemon! I found that the 2nd tri flew by for me, it seemed like just a couple of weeks between my scans but then 3rd tri has gone so slow! It will differ for everyone though I guess.

Amy - yay for not being anemic Hun I bet that's a relief. I hope the bleeding starts to slow naturally for you, like you said contraceptive pills can cause problems with breastfeeding can't they and after all the hard work you have put in getting yourself and Emily into a feeding routine that would be such a shame! And you for Emily having a good night too Hun, although I'd still class it as night where you are Hun as its only 4am if my calculations are correct lol!!

Tawn - thanks Hun, can't believe I'm a watermelon, not long and you will be too!! What superwoman activities have you got on today lol!

Cheryl - aw that was nice of the guy to give you double dessert, it's a shame people don't realise that by third tri there's no room in our bodies for food coz of how big baby is haha! I hope it was all nice though. Any news on when your wallpaper arrives (sorry if I've asked that before!)

Cath - any more symptoms?? When are you testing (or have you already lol!)

Pip - same questions as Cheryl, what tests are you using and when have you tested? I didn't get my BFP til 12dpo with a frer but didn't have any ICs. 

Shellie - any signs? Have you tested? 

Mrs d - have you and your aunt got any plans today?

AFM - I'm mega annoyed at my df (what else is new lol!!) but I'm not letting it stress me. He has been buying more games (or coins for games??) on his phone at £7.99 a time!! At least 4 times and here's me selling me stuff on eBay so we have a bit extra money! I wouldn't mind but he says he's stopped (after we fell out on Tuesday) but every day I check his account and his balance never matches what's available, which means more is yet to be processed. He really is useless!! But on the other hand he's attempting to quit smoking at least (we replace one problem with another lol!!).


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy I really hope the bleeding slows down Hun... You forget the problems our bodies can hav after pregnancy.xx

Bailey ur df sounds a nightmare the now. Hope he bucks up his ideas when Millie comes.. Right enuf mines is the same I don't kno if its pregnancy hormones... I just feel so. Unloved the now can't hav sex and feel like dh doesn't come near me not even a cuddle in bed :( prob just my hormones.... My wallpaper I shud get the end of next week and hoping to get my furniture just after it. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks ladies I've run out of ics now ordered more lol
I've got Asda cheapies which I've used now
Yesterday smu I used a frer 12dpo. Nothing to see really but was an indent on it inverted
Today 13dpo smu last asda one and another cheap asda but not asda make (clear response or something like that)
I used ics with my dd didn't test until 14dpo n it was super faint so I've stil got everything crossed here 
I've one frer left may get some more shortly
Af due today or tomorrow !!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lots of great news this morning :happydance:

Bailey yay for being a watermelon but sorry your df is being a tit ;) x

Cupcake yay for being a lemon and those brownies look gorgeous, I've got to try them when I eventually get home x

Cheryl mmm double dessert, shame you didn't have room x

Pip it's looking good, looking forward to you testing again x 

Tawn are you having a relaxing day today? (As if haha) x

Amy great news you aren't anaemic and yay for your good nights sleep, I'm hoping for a hat trick and the bleeding to stop too x

Cath symptoms? X

Shellie any news? x

Afm my aunt arrives later and after today's treatment one week to go yay

I hope everyone has a great Friday xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I am struggling with similar feelings regarding my DH now that she is here. I've not told him cause I know it is just hormones and adjusting to our life as parents and not just a couple. He's also seemed angry/stressed lately, he says nothing is going on so I try to trust him that's true. I think he's been tired and worried about me and that's all.


----------



## baileybubs

It's like dealing with a teenager Cheryl, he's really upsetting me at the mo because to me he's acting really selfishly in my eyes coz that money he's spending could be spent on Millie. Whenever I talk to him about it be goes all sheepish and mumbles that he's sorry and won't do it again like a child! And then he does it again and I feel like we are going round in circles and don't know what else to do! My next step is to speak to his dad or brother coz they will have a go at him, I can't think how else to get him to stop!

Aw I know how you feel Cheryl, I woke up the other night and df wasn't there, came downstairs and he had the duvet out on the sofa, he said he hadn't wanted to wake me but that's never bothered him before so I felt like he just didn't want to be in the same bed with me. And it really upsets me that he always sits on the 2 seater sofa now rather than on the 3 seater next to me like he used to.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh we all posted at once lol!! You got anything nice planned today mrs d?

Is it 4.30am where you are Amy?


----------



## MrsDuck

There's still time pip, fingers crossed or you x

Aw Cheryl I'm sure he is just scared as Leo's arrival isn't far away and both of your emotions are all over he place, maybe have a chat to him? :hugs: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I love the new avatar x

Bailey have a word with his mum, you know boys are scared of their mums ;) 

All your men have got the sulks coz they aren't the centre of your universes anymore, I'm sure they will come around when they realise you can love them both

Nope no plans for today, but my aunt has booked for us to see the lion king at the theatre tomorrow night


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks ladies, will keep u posted x


----------



## AmyB1978

baileybubs said:


> Oooh we all posted at once lol!! You got anything nice planned today mrs d?
> 
> Is it 4.30am where you are Amy?

5:30. You would have been right but we have this stupid thing called daylight savings where we move the clocks forward an hour in the spring and back an hour in the fall... we just sprung forward making there be an hour less time difference! Emily is finally asleep again so I am gonna try and lay her down and sleep some myself.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d yeh for ur aunt coming and only one week left xx

Aw Amy I kno it must be hard once the baby is here. Getting time together..x

Bailey aw Hun i think men don't realise we want a bit of attention being pg. x


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> Amy I love the new avatar x
> 
> Bailey have a word with his mum, you know boys are scared of their mums ;)
> 
> All your men have got the sulks coz they aren't the centre of your universes anymore, I'm sure they will come around when they realise you can love them both
> 
> Nope no plans for today, but my aunt has booked for us to see the lion king at the theatre tomorrow night

Thanks!!! The picture is from a few days ago. That outfit is the first thing we got her when I was only about 7-8 weeks pregnant! I was caling her my little monkey then and it says Mommy's little monkey so I needed it!

:haha: Your comment about our men made me lol! :rofl:

The LionKing is amazing! I saw it on broadway years ago! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww so sorry you ladies aren't feeling cared and looked after etc by your OHs. You need to remind them that this is the time you are supposed to feel the closest and most connected and ask them to make you feel special. 

Nope, no superwoman activities today lol! Stepson will be seeing his mum for dinner so dh is going to make us food tonight as he wants me to have a night off from my marathon cooking, so that will be nice. So just the same old work today and a bit of laundry, plus maybe some cleaning if I get the urge :)

Finally getting my hair cut tomorrow though, so hopefully that helps me feel a bit less frumpy for these last few weeks :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm well jeal mrs d I'd love to see the lion king!!

And yeah your comment about men made me laugh too lol!!

Got my fxd for you pip!!

Well I just disappointed myself, I stressed at df after promising myself I wouldn't let it get to me. It's his responses that get me wound up, all he could say was "alright stop stressing yourself out, I'll phone O2 and make sure nothing else is going out and I won't buy anymore".......of course I then blew up "I'm stressing MYSELF out??? No it's you who is stressing me out!!". Sat here reminding myself that I love him and he's not all bad (a hard task at the moment!).


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I love going getting my hair cut Tawn, so relaxing! Although I always want to get my money's worth and have a drastic change lol! I hate paying £25 for just a trim lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw it's a gorgeouse outfit Amy and Emily is getting so big x

Aw bailey I want to give you a :hugs: x

Tawn that will be nice, dinner cooked for you and a trip to the hairdressers x

I don't know what to do with my hair?? I had it chopped short after my surgery to keep it off my scar and I haven't done anything since and it's got quite long but it's very dry as I can't use anything on it but baby shampoo until 2 weeks after radiotherapy, I'm desperate to give it a deep condition if nothing else


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d. I'm still angry with him and have told him I don't know what to do anymore, but I've calmed down. I'm feeling a bit dispondant now really, I don't wanna talk to him anymore coz I feel like I'm just repeating myself. So I'm gonna go to Asda and get the ingredients for those brownies and make some to cheer me up lol!

Can you not even use a leave in conditioner or a spray conditioner mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm I hope the brownies help, and buy anything else that looks good while you are there xx

No unfortunately I can't use anything else even a leave in one because it will touch my skin when I wash it out :( never mind it will be over soon :) xx

Enjoy asda xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's such a pain mrs d, I was gonna say I use a spray in conditioner which is good but that's rubbish. How long til you can use conditioner again? X


----------



## MrsDuck

About 3 weeks or until the reddening of my skin goes :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d, what about using some of these old fashioned methods of conditioning like using eggs (I've never done not myself so not sure if it works!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Just found this website mrs d, not sure if I'd be brave enough to try any of them myself!!

https://www.womansday.com/_mobile/s...ps-products/8-homemade-hair-treatments-110251


----------



## baileybubs

Just realised it might not come up properly coz that's a mobile web address.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi everybody :wave:

congrats bailey on Millie being full-term now!! Now it's time to place bets on when you're going to pop! lol I say next friday! 

Hope all your guys realize how you ladies are feeling and remember how hard growin their little one is on you!

AFM, it's 12dpo and I'm unofficially out :( I was gonna test today because my brown cm stopped for a while yesterday, but then this morning saw it was back, but now turned more into (sorry tmi) dark brown stringy spotting. Not full red flow, so technically it's not AF, but I get this every month. The brown starts around 11dpo, then at some point within a day I'll see red! My boob soreness has decreased. yesterday my temp went down a little and the "implantation sign: triphasic pattern" note was no longer there. We did really good this month with timing, so it sucks! All other months since we were TTC we've gotten in on average probably 2 days in my fertile phase, and this time we only missed the day before O because DF wasn't feeling well.

Happy birthday DF:cake:, guess what I got you for your birthday? AF:witch:!!! boooo!

Well, if I have to find a positive note on getting AF, at least it means I won't be a day shy of 6 months pregnant on my wedding day. 

If I O in 20 days from now like I figure I will, AND catch the egg (wishful thinking!) EDD would be Xmas eve :xmas1:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw a Christmas baby would be lovely Shellie, I'm loving your positive attitude towards it. 
Happy birthday to your df!

We still need to see a pic of your dress and bridesmaids dressed Shellie! I love weddings!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey ill give it a go, honey is my friend at the mo, but didn't think about putting it on my hair. I've already washed it today but I'll give it a go before my next wash and let you know the results xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know if any of them will work mrs d! I don't know if I'd like the idea of using eggs, I'd be worried about rinsing it coz if the waters warm the egg would start to cook eeeeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry the witch got you shellie, but like bailey days I'm loving your positive attitude and a Xmas baby would be lovely. Happy birthday df xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'd end up with scrambled egg in my hair :rofl: 

Someone had tried honey, egg yolk and olive oil and said how lovely their hair was afterwards so I think I'll give that a go


----------



## baileybubs

You'll definately have to let me know how it goes coz I can never find a good conditioner for my hair, it's always so dry and coz my hair is so thick most conditioners make it too fly away and "poofy" lol!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I did some kind of hair conditioning thing with egg yolk once back in high school. Don't remember what the other ingredients were, but it made my hair greasy! Maybe I just didn't rinse it properly afterwards?? 

OK as requested, my dress ... i may have posted it before but no worries it's been a while! 

please excuse my lack of makeup and messy looking hair ... and the double chin ... that's what i look like everyday :wacko:

Top two is my dress front and back. The bridemaid dresses are below, the regular version and the maternity version of the same dress for my bridesmaid who will be 8 months preggo at the wedding

The last pic of me is the second dress I tried on which I debated on between the two for a while. It's the dress my mom later went on to say maybe I should have picked just incase I did end up preggo again before the wedding lol. 

I'm making an attempt at being positive. Not working entirely well. I'm still convinced I'm never gonna get pregnant again! But trying to think that it's silly, if it happened once, surely it must at some point happen again, right? We just have bad timing ... just bad timing ... i hope.
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AmyB1978

Shellie, you are gorgeous! I love your dress, it flatters you perfectly. Your Mom is right, that other dress would be good if you would end up preggo for the wedding.

The bridesmaid dresses are so nice too... love the color, is that the actual color you are using? They are cute/flattering and seem like they would work on pretty much any body type (as much as a dress can!) Great job picking things out!

Sorry you are out this month :( But good job on the positive attitude... a BFP next cycle for a Christmas baby would be pretty cool!


----------



## CherylC3

Amy aw tht little outfit is gorgeous Hun...x

Shellie I'm so sorry the :witch: got u Hun...:hugs: ur dress is so nice u are so pretty Hun.. And I love the bridesmaid dresses too..x

Tawn yeah for ur hubby cooking tonight it will give u a little break. Try and relax Hun I can't believe u were moving sofas, I'm not allowed to even carry the Hoover up the stairs...x

Mrs d I kno olive oil on its own works great as a conditioning treatment Hun a few of my clients use tht... I'm so jell I wud love to see the lion king..x

Bailey wish I had the motivation to bake... Hope ur df stops stressing u...x

Afm just back in went for lunch then to a stationary place for Leo's canvas's for his room we got paint for them then went to asda so I cud get more lemon squash 1 bottle only lasts 2 days tht and orange fanta lol I've got 3 lemon squash and 2 orangina so I'm hoping it lasts till next wk.. I get stressed when I'm running low cravings lol...x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I love how you have these cravings Cheryl, I've always got a bottle of orangina in too!! I don't normally like it either!! Today I have to say though I have definately wanted chocolate, not sure if that's an actual craving or just coz I'm feeling sorry for myself though lol!!

I have to say doing a bit of food shopping has made me feel better. I got a bit wound up looking at bras though. They have some nursing bras at Asda but only go up to a DD cup which I find strange coz most women's boobs grow a cup size or two during pregnancy and get massive a couple of days after birth so you'd think they would do bigger cup sizes wouldn't you?? I had to settle for some sports bras for now coz my current ones are too tight and the sports bras were the only ones they had without wires and in a bigger cup size!!!

How's everyone else's afternoon shaping up now? 

Cheryl you'll have to make sure you take a pic of the canvas you make for Leo. 

Tawn - glad dh is cooking for you tonight, you've been a cooking machine this week!! Not to mention all the other stuff you've done too!! I hope you have been taking it easier today! I meant to ask you, how are you getting on with getting a UK driving licence?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno cravings are nuts... I'm glad ur feeling bit better Hun...aw I kno I'm a dd now and before I was pg I was only a b cup so u. Wud think they wud be bigger... Yeah il take pics once there done and I need to get a pic of the letters I got for his name. Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Here's his name letters
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tawn

Haha Cheryl, dh was not pleased with me at all when he found out I'd walked home and then did all that heavy cleaning :blush: he won't let me do much of anything when he's around but my policy is, as long as I don't feel tired or sore then it's good for me to be active. I always tell him, I'm pregnant not disabled!!! :haha: I figure there are women all around the world who do lots of hard work while pregnant, a few bits here and there won't hurt me! 

Bailey, I've put a hold on my driving license until after Madison is born. But it is definitely on my list of first things to do this summer once things settle down. I definitely miss my independence, though! But it's funny cause when we are in the states the roles are reversed and I'm the only one who can drive so dh has to rely on me!

Shellie, so sorry af is rearing her ugly head. But your PMA is great and a Christmas baby sounds perfect!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww they are lovely Cheryl!

Tawn - did you ever do your theory test then? I bet you hate not being able to drive. I used to always say that I wasn't bothered about not driving and people who did drive couldn't understand it, now I get why lol!! But I'm sure you'll pass so quickly anyways so it won't be long til you're behind the wheel again!

I've just had a nap again, and it's still light outside, and someone just came knocking on my door and woke me up. Which is annoying, but then they continued knocking louder which was really annoying coz clearly my bedroom curtains are shut and I just think if someone doesn't answer first time then clearly they are indisposed lol!! Or maybe I'm just cranky coz I'm pregnant and was rudely awoken lol!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc :hugs: im so sorry for you and DH lovely, will the hosptial be running any tests or anything?
> 
> what is everyone up to today?
> 
> Bailey - yep i was busy all night customizing them, bloody run out of Swarovski though so i got to wait for that order before i can finish my friends daughters, i feel so tired today, i keep panicking over stuff that i dont even know why!? xxx

yes i start bloodwork on monday


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pipsbabybean said:


> Ello lovely ladies
> Hope u dint mind me joining in ?
> I need some luck ladies! Great believer in positive thinking honest lol
> Throw some baby dust my way pls x

welcome pips and good luck to you sweetie! your chart looks great!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Exhausted but wanted to update really quick. I called the dr this morning and they wanted me to come in ASAP so I nursed Emily and went in. She felt my abdomen and did an internal and confirmed it is a lot of blood. She sent me for an ultrasound to rule out anything serious and that was okay. They also did bloodwork to see if I am anemic and I should have those results this afternoon. They aren't sure what it is but unless it gets worse I don't need to call them. If I am anemic we will just deal with that. I guess it could be a period, a blood vessel internally at the suture site, or lochia but there's really no way to tell. Glad I got it checked and its nothing serious!

I'm glad you went to the doctor's...keep us posted


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Oooooh I'm a lemon!

Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies, lots to catch up on tonight! Too busy to get on at work altho I don't know what with as I achieved Big Fat Nothing! I told my bosses boss and a few other people about the bubs today so think I was busy with that lol!

Bailey are you making brownies tonight still? I've not baked in ages, might have to soon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc how are you doing honey? :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> I did some kind of hair conditioning thing with egg yolk once back in high school. Don't remember what the other ingredients were, but it made my hair greasy! Maybe I just didn't rinse it properly afterwards??
> 
> OK as requested, my dress ... i may have posted it before but no worries it's been a while!
> 
> please excuse my lack of makeup and messy looking hair ... and the double chin ... that's what i look like everyday :wacko:
> 
> Top two is my dress front and back. The bridemaid dresses are below, the regular version and the maternity version of the same dress for my bridesmaid who will be 8 months preggo at the wedding
> 
> The last pic of me is the second dress I tried on which I debated on between the two for a while. It's the dress my mom later went on to say maybe I should have picked just incase I did end up preggo again before the wedding lol.
> 
> I'm making an attempt at being positive. Not working entirely well. I'm still convinced I'm never gonna get pregnant again! But trying to think that it's silly, if it happened once, surely it must at some point happen again, right? We just have bad timing ... just bad timing ... i hope.

Very pretty Shellie!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Here's his name letters

adorable!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ttc how are you doing honey? :hugs:

pretty crummy but trying to keep busy around the house...thanks for asking. Getting a headache and just realized it's because i haven't eaten yet today...better do that.


----------



## baileybubs

Make sure you eat ttc. And I hope you manage to get enough time off work, I had misoprostol too and it wasn't a very pleasant experience. I had a month off work in total (but that was due to complications) but during that time I took loads of walks and loads if baking, it's when I perfected my cheese and mustard scones. And then I ate them which was good too coz it was comfort and meant I was still eating. Big hugs to you Hun, you are being so brave xxxxxx

Cupcake - I will be making them in a bit yeah! I ended up having a nap at teatime so just having some spag Bol (and got 2 portions to freeze, Tawn inspired me lol!!). And I will be watching Comic relief all evening and making chocolate and raspberry brownies!! I may even put a touch of Ameretto in them, do you think that would work cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Mmmmmm chocolate and raspberry nice combo. When I make the nigella ones I sometimes put broken Oreo cookies in them, or rolos are a good one! Dunno about the amaretto, dunno how much you'd need to put in to get the flavour?

Ttc don't put a brave face on it, you need to grieve xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my god why am I watching comic relief?? I may hate One Direction but who can possibly watch this film of Harry Styles crying his eyes out over a little boy who's so sick he can't hold his own head up. It's heartbreaking! Not brilliant viewing for a heavily pregnant hormonal woman, I'd empty my bank account if I could for those sick children, it's awful!


----------



## baileybubs

Ok but now the comedy parts back so it's ok. Lenny Henry is cutting Jessie Js hair off!! Brave lady!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Make sure you eat ttc. And I hope you manage to get enough time off work, I had misoprostol too and it wasn't a very pleasant experience. I had a month off work in total (but that was due to complications) but during that time I took loads of walks and loads if baking, it's when I perfected my cheese and mustard scones. And then I ate them which was good too coz it was comfort and meant I was still eating. Big hugs to you Hun, you are being so brave xxxxxx
> 
> Cupcake - I will be making them in a bit yeah! I ended up having a nap at teatime so just having some spag Bol (and got 2 portions to freeze, Tawn inspired me lol!!). And I will be watching Comic relief all evening and making chocolate and raspberry brownies!! I may even put a touch of Ameretto in them, do you think that would work cupcake?

Thank you so much Bailey. I go back to work Monday. Just have to get back to it. I have a plan...going to get my body back into shape...that will help me focus on something else. I will start as soon as they tell me it's ok. I will be running and back to the gym to lose this 25+ pounds i was planning on losing before getting pregnant. We most likely won't get to try again until April/May.


----------



## baileybubs

It's good to have something to focus on ttc, it will help you move forward. I can't imagine how you are feeling but it's so inspiring when you are already talking about trying again. Anyone who can pick themselves up and be strong enough to keep going and keep trying after a loss, let alone more than one loss, is amazing.


----------



## baileybubs

Brownies are in the oven! I had to try really really hard not to eat the raw mix or lick it from the spoon!


----------



## cupcake1981

What did you put in them in the end? Don't cook for longer than the time, they will rise up but still wobble after their cooking, then it sinks and goes all fudgy and goey! Yum!


----------



## baileybubs

I did them with raspberries and put about 25ml of amaretto in there, I also put a mix of dark and milk chocolate coz I had some dark chocolate in my fridge too lol!

We'll see of they work. I never stick to recipes properly. When I was a chef I used to make sticky toffee pudding all the time coz it was on our menu, and I made it so often I never even weighed anything, I just knew by eye whether it looked right lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum! I want brownies now altho I'm nauseaus again today so off the sweet stuff!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope they turn out ok though, I've never made brownies before.

Hehe Peter Kay is on comic relief now. I love him!


----------



## cupcake1981

Those ones are fail safe bailey, just don't cook to long like I say!

It's quite rude isn't it, been quite a lot of naughty words for before 9pm!


----------



## baileybubs

I know I thought that too! Mmmm brownies smell soooo goooood I wanna eat then now but gotta let them cool lol!

When Millie's older I'll teach her how to bake, can't wait lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that will be lovely! 

Do you think there will be any left to freeze?!


----------



## baileybubs

Depends if I eat them all first haha!! I've already got 2 on my plate with my glass of whole milk lol!! They are delish!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum I might have to bake some this weekend but I don't have the muscovado and that's a trip to a big supermarket dammit! Can you taste the amaretto? We have some left from Xmas that I couldn't finish as I found out I was preg!


----------



## baileybubs

Why couldn't you finish them? I think I can slightly taste the Amaretto but not much. They are yummy but I think I'd put some pecans in the next batch I make. 

I only managed to eat one anyway after that coz they are very filling aren't they?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I have amaretto left not brownies :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Ahaha lol, I'm so dim!! :rofl: my brain is seriously getting worse at the mo!


----------



## cupcake1981

Baby brain!!


----------



## baileybubs

It's terrible, I keep leaving lights on all round the house and not locking doors lol! I left my car unlocked for 2 days last week coz I didn't need to drive anywhere and I didnt notice i hadnt locked it! Good job it's just an old banger and I live in a nice area lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi before bed its been an exhausting day lol

Cupcake comic relief was very rude lol especially rowan Atkinson ha xxx catch up tomorrow girls xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning 

hey mrs d hope u hav a nice weekend...x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a nice Friday evening!


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone today? What's everyone got planned?

Cath - I saw on fb you ordered your new sofa, where did you get it from? Did you go to DFS?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun no we got it from Harveys.....did fancy one in SCS but df knows people whose sofas arent that good so decided to go with Harveys :-D the wait is going to kill me lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know me too! Ours won't be ready til about the last week in May.


----------



## cathgibbs

Its horrible waiting :-( we want wooden floor too so at least we can get that down first before the sofas xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well at least you can get that sorted first. We have no idea what we are gonna do with our old sofas though. They are pretty knackered so not even worth selling!


----------



## cathgibbs

Is there a tip you can take them too hun? We are going to get rid of ours aswll....old and knackered! Im offout now to watch tbe rugby :-D :-D :-D chat ttomorrow hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I just don't know what I would take them to the tip in. Maybe I'll put them on Gumtree. 

Anyways have fun Hun!! I'm gonna have a nap and a bath lol (my daily afternoon routine these days hehe!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies been out since 9:15am this morning, nails and then running about with my mum. Soooooo tired now and I think I have to go out, boo.

Bailey have any brownies made it to the freezer?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> It's good to have something to focus on ttc, it will help you move forward. I can't imagine how you are feeling but it's so inspiring when you are already talking about trying again. Anyone who can pick themselves up and be strong enough to keep going and keep trying after a loss, let alone more than one loss, is amazing.

I truly think i'm just in shock right now...maybe that's why i'm talking this way. He, he...i cry every hour on the hour it seems but i just have to stay strong and know it WILL happen again, i just hope it's soon!!! I need to fill this void immediately!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc don't hold back on the crying either, feel whatever emotion you want to, don't bottle it up. I think I made that mistake at first and struggled. If you need to cry, cry, if you need to be angry, be angry. It's all those feelings that will ultimately help you move forward.
I hope you are ok though and physically it isn't too much. Big hugs to you and your dh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Cupcake - not frozen any so far and there's still ten left so when I go make my tea now I think I'll freeze some (there's no way I'll manage to eat ten tonight haha!!). My mum is coming tomorrow so she might have one or two but df is yet to have one (I would normally feel like he's rejecting my cooking but it just means more for me haha!!).
Where you off to tonight?

I just had a nap again, I'm wondering if that's why I'm wide awake at 3.30am for at least 2 hours at the mo or whether I'd be wide awake anyway?

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think you are still a bit numb ttc, I think I was just after my second mmc. To be honest I've always felt the worse after my erpc.....once those hormones crash then those tears don't stop. :hugs: xxx

Bailey I think we were gonna go for dinner and then meet some if his friends for a quick drink. I feel really sick this avo and tonight tho, don't want to go out :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw is there no way you can avoid going cupcake? Does he know you feel sick?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I've eatten half a package of cookie dough since yesterday and this talk of brownies is making me eat more of it LOL!! Stupid period cravings ... boo! lol

ttc cry if u need to!!

cupcake hope ur tummy will give u a break!

I was wondering if any of you girls did clomid? I'm just wondering about it. I know I do Ovulate, but I ovulate later (around CD18 - CD20) but I've heard it helps to lengthen your LP. I'm startin to wonder if having an LP of 12 days and spotting for a day or two before is an issue. My temp seems to be high for 10 days then drops. I've just been thinking about how it's been a year since the m/c and nothing has happened and am wondering if there's more to it. DF and I had said after the wedding if nothing has happened we'd go seek help, but I think I wanna go now, at least for me. For the moment I'm going to assume that since we did get preggo pretty quickly after I stopped the pill that DF's swimmers must be fine.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey shellie, sorry I keep making you eat cookie dough lol!! We don't really have that over here, is it nice?

I didn't do clomid but I think Cath has. And dani, but sadly she's in hospital now until the twins arrive (hopefully weeks and weeks from now so they can grow more). 
And I think possibly thurl did too. Maybe try asking on the fb group they might be more likely to answer on there coz some of them check it more than here.


----------



## cupcake1981

Shellie have you tried vit b6 to help with your luteal phase? That helped my best friend get preg within a couple of cycles after trying for a while. 

Not going out bailey :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good cupcake, is dh staying with you? Sit on the sofa and don't move!

Shellie yeah I've read about b6 too like cupcake suggests.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's in to. Altho he's gonna be so pissed when I go to bed early and he didnt see his friends :(


----------



## pipsbabybean

Just popping back ladies I'm hoping ur lucks paid off
Wat do u think ? 
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/C45815B6-81D2-46D1-A5E6-D48521317E3D-9133-000006E3AFA9A615.jpg
X


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe the start of a line pip?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I can see something pip!!

Cupcake - I wouldn't worry, he's gonna have to get used to not going out as much and you need him to look after you, my df (for all my complaining) has never complained to me when I've asked him not to go out. He is your rock now and needs to know that he is THE person you will be depending on most from now on.


----------



## cupcake1981

He went out last night so can't moan too much x


----------



## baileybubs

Well there you go then he can't complain lol! Plus us women make way more sacrifices so its not asking much is it? Just keep reminding him how it's all worth it for that beautiful baby you will be having!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hope so ladies , thank u x


----------



## baileybubs

Keep testing pip, we love looking at those lines!


----------



## cupcake1981

The girl that sits next to me at work is ttc and did an opk at lunch and then THREW IN THE BIN without showing me! Told her off as I needed a fix lol! I miss POAS and I don't even have any HPTs to do for fun as I gave all my ttc paraphernalia to her!


----------



## cupcake1981

He doesn't seem to mind not going out. He gets to have a curry and its pissing down here!


----------



## pipsbabybean

baileybubs said:


> Keep testing pip, we love looking at those lines!

Will huni again tonight n in the morning x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

cupcake1981 said:


> Shellie have you tried vit b6 to help with your luteal phase? That helped my best friend get preg within a couple of cycles after trying for a while.
> 
> Not going out bailey :)

yup I'm doing b6. I take a b100 complex everyday (which has 100mg b6) and then I take an additional 100mg b6 pill once I do O.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good then cupcake, he'll enjoy his curry.

I just had spag bol again lol! In a jacket potato. And later I'm gonna have yet another brownie and milk lol!

Shellie - how long have you been taking it for? I think it would definatley be worth a chat with your doctor about it. Don't see any harm in taking clomid.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok who told me my ms would go soon, just had Rice Krispies for my tea as I felt so ill and then promptly been sick! This is not fun anymore.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear cupcake I bet that wasn't pleasant! Never really got any ms til recently and it's more sickness coz my stomach can't cope with being squished!

I think it sometimes can come back again and surprise you (nice surprise eh?). I'm glad you didn't go out!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm getting loads of Braxton hicks tonight. Every 5 mins or so. I wonder if all this practice makes it any easier in labour (wishful thinking lol!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

I had a few days off earlier in the week then felt sick yesterday, and then again this afternoon. I've a feeling I'm not getting rid of this this pregnancy, I bet at 20 weeks I'm still sick!

Bailey hopefully all this practise will make for an easier labour!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sure it will get better Hun. I hope so but I'm getting more and more of a feeling that I will need to be induced after going over and will be in labour for ages!! I don't know why I just feel like that's how it will go for me. As long as she's ok it doesn't matter does it? But I really think I'll only be having her 5 weeks from now.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well it's a first baby so could be that way, did you say she's not engaged yet? What about getting one of those birthing balls to sit on and bounce in to help her get in position? C


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she apparently had been "fixed" at my 33 and 35 week appointments but this week the MW said she's free (so not engaged at all). She's still head down, but my bump is still really quite high and I don't feel the intense pressure people talk about. I do feel the need to pee at least 20 times a day though the last week so she must be heading downwards lol. 

I've ordered a birthing ball so just waiting for it to arrive and I'll be bouncing away lol!! 

How are the movements of your little one now? Are you feeling them more often yet? And does he/she have a nickname?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm peeing 20 times a day now god knows what ill be like at the end! Twice in asda in 25 minutes today! 

I hope she gets into position soon, hopefully the ball will help. 

No we don't have a nickname funnily enough which is a bit odd isn't.


----------



## cupcake1981

Think I'm still feeling the odd flutter, but then I think I feel the same thing elsewhere on my tummy, but there's no intestines or anything low down so can't be gas there can it? I don't really know! I tell myself it's baby but I'm not 100% convinced!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, the peeing will die down a bit, or at least it did for me. It's really frustrating now coz I always feel like I need to pee, but there's nothing happens when I get there! And then 10 seconds later I feel I need to pee again lol!!

Nah it's not odd Hun, a lot of people just call them "baby" lol. I called Millie hobbit didn't I and then she turned out to be a girl (I was calling her Samwise Gamgee lol) I'm sure she won't appreciate that story when she's older lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure it is baby you are feeling, does it feel like little bubbles?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah sometimes but then I feel the same feeling high up right over on the side and that must be gas lol! Who knows. When do the more definite kicks start?

Well baby has decided im not allowed to eat anything tonight, I stupidly ate one hubs onion bhajis (we were supposed to sharing the whole curry), and well you can guess the rest. Of to bed to sleep this off hopefully!!!


----------



## baileybubs

For me I think it was about 17-18 weeks I felt definate kicks. I could 100% feel her every day kicking by 20 weeks coz I know when I had that bleeding I was reassured by her constant movement. 

I had a curry last week and the smell immediately made me feel sick. I was gutted coz I'd been really looking forward to it!! Hope you manage to get to sleep and feel better in the morning Hun! Nanite!


----------



## cupcake1981

Few weeks to wait for that then. Night chick, sleep well x


----------



## AmyB1978

Pip, I think I do see the start of a line and i am on mobile and am horrible at spotting lines.

Shellie, I think talking to your Dr is a good idea since its been a year. Just try and hold onto the fact that you got preggo quickly the first time when you really start to worry. Chances are it can happen again. It probably won't take that fear away but it might help until you can see the Dr.

Cupcake, so glad you stayed in but sorry you are sick. Hopefully it goes away or eases off for you soon. The urinating a lot should also get better soon. I remember those early flutters with Emily and wondering if it was really her! Eventually there will be no mistaking it! 

Bailey, did you manage to freeze any brownies? It's funny cause I rarely got hungry or cravings while preggo but now that she's here I am starving and eating a ton! People tell me it's from nursing and I am sure being up all the time also requires more energy for extra food. How are the BH? You sure it's not the start of something? I just randomly thought the 27th for you!

Ttc, try and let it out and do whatever you need to to get through. Just make sure you are taking care of you.

Tawn. You are quiet lately is all ok!

Cath, are you doing anything other than shoes this weekend? How are you?

MrsD did you turn your hair into a salad yet? Hope it helps/ed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Amy no I haven't tried it yet :rofl: 
I hope you are having a lovely nights sleep xx

Cupcake sorry the ms is back xx

Bailey how many brownies have you got left? xx

The lion king last night was fantastic, I highly recommend seeing it.

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies... Chatty chatty in here last night..x

Hope u all hav a nice sun..x

Afm once again mil is coming out phoned the other day asking wot time she was to come out at and hubby said we never asked u out sun... And when he got off the fine felt rotten and called her back and said just come out sun... She's an old twisted pain in the bum she just takes the piss il prob hav her all day from about 12 :( and I wanted to make a start on washing my baby stuff :( inlaws who'd hav them lol...x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d glad u liked the lion king.. I really want to see it. X


----------



## Tawn

Amy, I'm still here! Just don't get on much at the weekend because I am so busy with the family. 

MrsD glad you enjoyed the show hun! I saw that last year and I was blown away as well! Only 5 more treatments!! WHOOP WHOOP!

Cheryl, man your MIL sounds a bit overbearing! I hope you and your DH manage to get some time alone before baby comes, or at least if she does visit it isn't for the ENTIRE day!

Pips, I definitely see the start of something! That happened to Amy too, she joined the thread asking for luck and a week later had her BFP! (and now she has her rainbow baby in her arms) :) Keep posting pictures hun!

AFM, I got my haircut yesterday and it is better I suppose but I don't love it. The lady cut my fringe TOO short and kept apologizing over and over (but then blaming me because she said I hadn't explained myself properly?!!!?! UMMMM I said I wanted it to still be able to tuck behind my ear, that is pretty clear in my mind!) and then just said "don't worry, it will grow out" :wacko: Oh well, maybe it will look better after I wash and style it myself today?

But I will be pretty busy today as well, we are doing a big spring clean of the house and posting a bunch of stuff on ebay to raise money for a new TV for stepson's room (we bought him an xbox for his birthday and SURPRISE! his TV doesn't work with it for some crazy reason! Just what we needed, to have to shell out money on a TV as well :dohh:!) But I wanted to make sure to stop in and say hello to you lovelies before getting super busy!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Aww that's lovely I like the sound of that I'm worried tho been having brown cm???
I didn't have any with dd
I no it can be normal
But can't help worrying !!
X


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Glad you enjoyed the lion king mrs d, I hope I can see it one day it looks amazing! And yay only one more week of treatment! When does your MIL come to see you?

Cheryl - oh dear your MIL sounds fun too! I dread to think what she'll be like when Leo's here (will be the same with my MIL I would imagine, but I'm trying to look in the positive side, that if I am struggling she can help lol!!).

Tawn - you are such a busy bee as always! I'm jealous, I have no energy. I felt like I slept alright last night but got up and after washing my face realised that the bags under my eyes make me look like I've been punched!!
It's a shame we don't live nearer to each other Tawn coz me and df are getting rid of a tv that's perfectly good but we've hardly used it since we moved in together. 

Amy - hope you are well rested Hun. Yeah I've frozen some of them now, they are yummy but I would just eat all of them lol!! I have had cravings but not much of an appetite, I sometimes feel really hungry but then I take a bite to eat and can't manage any more. I'm not surprised you are starving with all the energy you are using and lack of sleep!!

Cupcake - are you feeling any better today? 

Hope everyone else is ok this morning!

AFM - my mum is coming to stay today which will be nice. She's bringing her dog with her too so a friend for bailey lol. 
Everytime I get up in a morning now I get dressed and potter a bit and then get cramps badly and have to sit down. Once I've sat for a bit it goes away but it's every morning now and I just wanna get on with my housework lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw pip try not to worry Hun..x

Tawn sorry about ur haircut... I hate hairdressers tht don't listen to wot u want.x

Bailey aw thts nice ur mum staying... I'm just in a bad mood today. I didn't want to rush to get ready for her to sit in my house all day.. And the last time she came out I had to go to the garden centre when I didn't want to go so we went in my car as its bigger but hubby drove and she said to me oh are u not driving now I felt like saying no I'm still driving but I didn't even want to come so why shud I drive.
.. And a few wks ago hubby said to me I think my mum thinks we're living in a dirty house cos she said to him there's dog hair under ur chair and the toilet is dirty.. I went mental I said to him we hav a dog Hoover twice a day I'm still working full time and I'm bloody pregnant...:gun: 

Sorry for the rant hope u all hav a better day than me lol...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl that's so rude! A few weeks ago my MIL said to me "are you not getting the urge to clean with being pregnant?" whislt she was round at our house.......obviously I don't meet her cleanliness standards! Just try and ignore the little snide comments (very hard to do I know!) but don't let her wind you up. If she says anything today just have a word with dh and get him to talk to her. In laws eh?! And don't let her talk you into doing something you don't want to, say you don't feel well if she tries.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw so rude... I mean everything at this stage of pregnancy is a challenge for us... Hav u washed all Millie's clothes? I'm going to wash all the wee sizes. X


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I just hoovered coz df hasn't done it for 2 days and its driving me potty and it really started causing me to cramp! I don't think people realise how hard it is at this stage do they? 

I've washed the stuff that's already in the hospital bag and I'm going to start washing more this week.


----------



## cupcake1981

Chatty chatty!

Omg I just woke up how lazy is that!! Didnt set the alarm as I USUALLY can't sleep well, woke to pee at 7am and went back to sleep for 4 hours!!!! Musta needed it but feel guilty as there's stuff to do today! I had some if the worst RLP in bed last night, rolled over and OMG!!! 

Don't feel too sick yet but I think I'm on he verge of another bad today :(. Still I dopplered and baby is good so I don't mind :). 

Cheryl your mil sounds like a nightmare.

Bailey take it easy chick, and you Tawn!!!

Mrs d hope your having fun with your aunt.

Amy did you get some good rest?


----------



## baileybubs

You must have needed the sleep cupcake so don't feel guilty! There's never a better excuse to sleep loads than when you are pregnant!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well hubs was asleep to and he's not pregnant so I'm not gonna feel that guilty lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha deffo don't feel guilty then!


----------



## cupcake1981

I really want a roast dinner today, not cooked one in ages and I have no stuff for it in. And even tho I feel like I could cook it now, I may not when it needs to be done! So fickle at the moment.


----------



## baileybubs

I know I'm always like that at the moment, roast dinner sounds good to me too, mmmmm beef!! But I'd get it, pick at it for a bit and not eat much of it. 

I've got chicken out for tea and one of those So Juicy things, BBQ flavour I think.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep that's exactly me at the moment. I've had a shower and I do feel sick today so that's it for the day! No nice food for me!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun make sure you rest and get dh to look after you


----------



## cupcake1981

We're supposed to be sorting the spare room today so they new agent can come and take pictures this week, needs to be done :(


----------



## baileybubs

Get dh to do it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

He made a start yesterday when I was out, tbh there's not that much to do I just want to lay down today as I'm being lazy!


----------



## baileybubs

It's not being lazy it's resting lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah your right! Still gotta show willing! Have put some washing on, done his washing up from yesterday (last nights curry stuff, did not help my sickness at all!) and sorted some more washing out. I'm trying!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep getting up to do things and whenever I do I feel sick and pain again. My body's way of saying stay on the sofa lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Definitely, listen to your body!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake you must have needed the extra rest, don't be so hard on yourself xx

Bailey that will be nice to spend the day with your mum and her pooch xx

Cheryl how rude of your MIL, I'm glad I live a plane flight away from mine or else she'd be the same xx

Aw Tawn sorry you don't love your hair xx

Pip keep poas and I hope you get a good line xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Is everyone having a nice day? We finished all our sorting and now waiting for dinner to cook and watching TV.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw ttc don't hold back on the crying either, feel whatever emotion you want to, don't bottle it up. I think I made that mistake at first and struggled. If you need to cry, cry, if you need to be angry, be angry. It's all those feelings that will ultimately help you move forward.
> I hope you are ok though and physically it isn't too much. Big hugs to you and your dh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake - not frozen any so far and there's still ten left so when I go make my tea now I think I'll freeze some (there's no way I'll manage to eat ten tonight haha!!). My mum is coming tomorrow so she might have one or two but df is yet to have one (I would normally feel like he's rejecting my cooking but it just means more for me haha!!).
> Where you off to tonight?
> 
> I just had a nap again, I'm wondering if that's why I'm wide awake at 3.30am for at least 2 hours at the mo or whether I'd be wide awake anyway?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x

thank you, i won't. i can't hold back if i tried. Thanks for your support.  :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I think you are still a bit numb ttc, I think I was just after my second mmc. To be honest I've always felt the worse after my erpc.....once those hormones crash then those tears don't stop. :hugs: xxx
> 
> Bailey I think we were gonna go for dinner and then meet some if his friends for a quick drink. I feel really sick this avo and tonight tho, don't want to go out :( x

yes very true...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> I've eatten half a package of cookie dough since yesterday and this talk of brownies is making me eat more of it LOL!! Stupid period cravings ... boo! lol
> 
> ttc cry if u need to!!
> 
> cupcake hope ur tummy will give u a break!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you girls did clomid? I'm just wondering about it. I know I do Ovulate, but I ovulate later (around CD18 - CD20) but I've heard it helps to lengthen your LP. I'm startin to wonder if having an LP of 12 days and spotting for a day or two before is an issue. My temp seems to be high for 10 days then drops. I've just been thinking about how it's been a year since the m/c and nothing has happened and am wondering if there's more to it. DF and I had said after the wedding if nothing has happened we'd go seek help, but I think I wanna go now, at least for me. For the moment I'm going to assume that since we did get preggo pretty quickly after I stopped the pill that DF's swimmers must be fine.

i did one round of 50 clomid but not sure how to answer your questions...have nothing to compare it too...other clomid cycles, etc.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

pipsbabybean said:


> Hope so ladies , thank u x

your chart looks really good so best of luck to you


----------



## Tawn

Evening ladies!

Ttc, hun, my heart is with you. You are being so strong, and I hope the tests give you some answers and help you move forward to your forever baby :hugs:

Cupcake, so sorry you are still feeling sick! Definitely feel grateful to have missed that symptom, sounds absolutely awful! Rest rest rest!

Bailey, I would have freaked if my MIL said that to me! LOL, I am really good at telling people off without "being off" if you know what I mean? DH calls it my "nanny" voice where I can make someone feel "THIS small" while being perfectly polite. Sic me on her and she won't be saying stuff like that again! :rofl: Have you talked to your midwife about all the pain you are in? Or do you think it is normal pregnancy pain? I have started to feel the pressure (as Madison is 2/5 engaged already!) but I wouldn't say it is painful per se, so just want to make sure you are being well taken care of! :hugs:

Cheryl, did MIL stay the whole day then? I hope not! I hope you get to do the things you want to as well, like washing Leo's clothes! I have washed most of Madisons, but still have one more load left of sheets/blankets/jackets that I can't seem to fit in since we have endless normal washing :haha:

MrsD, how's your throat pain after a weekend off treatment? Bearable enough to make it through these last days I hope :hugs:

AFM, I feel ready to burst! I made a huge batch of chilli and cornbread for dinner tonight (and a bunch to freeze as well) and DH and I ate wayyyyyy too much! I'm not sure who looks more pregnant right now! Me or him! :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I'm so impressed with all the cooking you do, you make me feel so lazy. I had good intentions yesterday about making cottage pie today, but there's no incentive to cook when you feel sick and don't really wanna eat! I'm eagerly awaiting week 16 which is when all my friends say ill wake up and feel amazing overnight! I hope so! I'm over the ms now!! Was reassuring 1st tri, but now I have the Doppler it can bugger off!


----------



## Tawn

Awww don't say that hun! I am not suffering any terrible symptoms like you are, it's not even comparable! If I didn't feel so good, I would definitely NOT be doing all of this, so you are doing exactly as you should and resting up! 

Plus I am secretly being selfish, cause it means I still get to eat well after Madison is here without worrying about cooking :haha:


----------



## pipsbabybean

ttcbabyisom said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> Hope so ladies , thank u x
> 
> your chart looks really good so best of luck to youClick to expand...

Thanks hun , I think so to although its my first chart x


----------



## cupcake1981

Totally not selfish Tawn! Very very organised!

Pip your chart looks awesome, don't worry about the brown cm, it's a little old blood probably from implantation.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies...x

Tawn cooking again I'm always full of promises then never do anything lol...x

Bailey sorry u had a sick day..x

Cupcake aw I hope ur sickness eases Hun. It's awful feeling like tht everyday.x

Mrs d hope u had a great wkend with ur aunt..x

Ttc hope ur ok Hun big :hugs: xx

Pip hows ur tests today?x

Hey cath and shellie hope u ladies are good...xx

Afm mil was out 12 till half 5 we were out at BnQ getting stuff then went to asda for the fairy for Leo's clothes... I was shattered I just wanted to go for a sleep when we got in from asda but cudnt cos she was here...:( 

Today I'm started Leo's washing tho, going a food shop and hav our antenatal class tonight.x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Cheryl sorry your MIL gate crashed again! Have a good day washing and shopping and let us know how your lass goes tonight xx

Bailey and cupcake I hope the sickness is better today xx

Tawn you are going to have a fully stocked freezer by the time maddie arrives xx

How are you doing ttc? xx

Pip any developments? xx

Cath did you need to do some apple bobbing over the weekend? xx

Shellie, fletch, thurl and everyone else I hope all is good with you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha no Mrsd i was VERY good and only stuck to Smirnoff (singles) instead of House Vodka so woke up feeling fine thank God!! The hangover would have been worth it though ;-D 

hope your good hun? Not long until you can go home! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Good girl, no jäger bombs?? Haha xx

I know, I'm counting down the days :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

of course we had the Jaiger lol i only had about 5 though so i done very well!! Cant have a night out without jaiger lol! 

How many days now hun??? Hows your throat xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha of course, you were celebrating xx

My throat is sore at night and in the morning but not too bad during the day. My last zap should be Friday, but I find out for sure on Wednesday, then hopefully I can book my flight home yay


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, you are almost done now, the final week!!! How are you feeling? When does MIL arrive? 

Cheryl, enjoy your time MIL free today!! Try and Get some rest before your class, you sound tired.

Pip how are your tests today?

Bailey, Cupcake, and Tawn, how are you feeling?

Cath, you behaved yourself so no apple bobbing, are you sick?!? ;) I saw your first pairs of little gems went to their homes, how did the people like them???

Shellie, how is the wedding planning coming? Is it to the point that it feels like a full-time job yet?

Everyone else, hope all is well.

Dani updated for dnyone not on FB group, more contractions and bleeding and her cervix is starting to open. I am so worried about her, she's going through hell and its so not fair!!! 

Emily is doing ok, growing so much that sometimes I swear she goes to sleep and wakes up bigger! She doesn't settle for DH very well so right now I think he is slightly jealous that I have boobs and she settles for me. On the flip side of that I am jealous that he can sleep through her screaming! I asked him to help with some housework and much of the rest of it I have just been leaving, figure it will still be there! We have been doing teamwork with dinner and cleaning up so that helps too! Emily slept/went the longest ever without eating last night. Half that time was on me but the other half was in her bassinet so I actually got about 3 hours of sleep in a row which is Awesome!! She had the worst evening last night though, it's so hard not to call/rush to her Dr with each change in behavior (crying more, sleeping more, eating less, etc) but so far I've been able to resist.

My bleeding seems to be pretty much done so that's great news. If I do much physical it starts up again a bit so I have been trying to be careful about that.

DH and I watched a movie last night where the mom dies in childbirth and we both were crying and then snuggled up together, I think it hit too close to home with all we just went through. We said how very glad we are it did not turn out that way for us!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha MrsD i think the whole of Wales woke up with a hangover yesterday, it was an amazing day Sat! 

Wooohooo so you could be home by the end of March!? I bet you cant wait to get into your own bed and just be close to DH!! 

Hey Amy, they loved them, iv had mothers saying how happy their little girls are so its made me happy :-D

Im Glad Emily managed to sleep for you hun! You must feel a little bit more refreshed after that sleeping sessions hun and im glad DH Is helping you out aswell, little things must make a big difference to yoiu hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, happy little girls must make you feel great! They are also your best advertising!
:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy that is fantastic news, great that dh is helping more and great you got some sleep. Rest up so that your bleeding stops completely, the dust will still be waiting for you haha. No really, try to put yourself first for once coz as soon as you are well again I'm sure it will be a huge weight off your shoulders. I can't believe how quickly Emily is growing and she always looks so happy in photos xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d thts great ur on ur last wk Hun...xx

Cath glad the little girls loved the converse... Aw I love jäger bombs..x

Amy glad the bleeding is going Hun... And yeh for dh lending a hand..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow I laid down for a nap 3 hours ago and just woke up :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Where is bailey today? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Did she say her mum was visiting for a couple of days? 

Wow nice nap! X


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well :)

Just got home from work... did two night shifts and now I'm on evenings ... boooo :( So didnt see DF other then this morning before he went of to work, and now he's sleeping. 

I tried going to the doctor today but she wasn't there (normally she is on Mondays but not today when I wanted to go!) Have to wait til Wednesday now


----------



## AmyB1978

Urgh I just deleted my post! Stupid iPod!

Anyhow the short version is I hope you are all well! Bailey needs to come back as it is way too quiet! And Emily has slept better at night the last 2 nights (including the one I am in the middle of!) The extra sleep is amazing but since it is new for her I wake up worrying if she is ok and wondering if I should wake her! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

Aw shellie hope u get to the doctors tomoro then..x

Amy great ur little Emily is sleeping better :) x

Mrs d is ur aunt still there or is she away?xx

Cupcake how u feeling Hun?x

Bailey very quiet in here without u..x

My class was good last night the midwife had her dolls and Moses basket and just asked us questions to make sure we knew certain things..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies

Amy that's fantastic news xx

Cheryl I'm glad you had a good time at your class xx
No my aunt has gone back but MIL will be here soon and then hubby arrives late tonight.

Shellie I hope you get to see your dr tomorrow xx

Cupcake how is the ms today? Xx

Bailey I hope you are having a nice time with your mum xx

I hope everyone has a good day xxxx

Afm I can't stop sleeping, I had a 3 hour nap yesterday then awake for 3 hours then asleep 11 and a half hours wow


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

I'm back lol. My mum stayed an extra night coz she was having some decorating done at home.

How is everyone? 

Mrs d - last week of treatment yay!! I hope they can give you good news on weds so you can book your flight home!

Shellie - typical that your doctor wasn't in! Fingers crossed you can see her tomorrow Hun.

Cheryl - glad your class was good, is it all starting to feel real now? How are you enjoying mat leave?

Cath - I looooooove what you did with those heels of yours on fb!! They look awesome!! When are you testing?? Any symptoms??

Cupcake - are you still feeling sick Hun? Hope you are a bit better. Any day now you'll be feeling that first kick too I'll bet!! Did you ever find some nice maternity clothes? 

Tawn - hope you aren't overdoing things missy! When's your next MW appt?

Amy - how's the bleeding today? Saw on fb that Emily had another good night, that's great Hun! Rest rest rest! 

Ttc - hope you are ok Hun :hugs:

Everyone else I hope you are ok!!

AFM - I had a terrible night last night, I thought I was gonna have to get my mum to take me in and now I feel silly......I started getting a sharp stabbing pain in my upper back towards my side at about 10pm, it kept coming and going and was making it difficult for me to talk and breathe it literally took my breath away! It carried on for about an hour on and off and I was wondering if it was maybe contractions but it was too quick and fast. Thankfully it went away and I went to sleep but today I am aching everywhere! All I could think was "if these are contractions at the start of labour I'm screwed!!!".

Oooh but guess what I bought for £6.99 yesterday?? A new air bed!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I just literally loled at the air bed then hahaha!!! 

What do you think it was last night?? Maybe its your body gearing up!! Did i say the 20th March?? oohhh!! Does your mother live far from you? Was it nice having her over??

MrsD your body is most prob exhausted after all the treatment hun, if you fancy sleeping then sleep chick, your body will be grateful for it hun! 

Cheryl what you up to to today?

Thanks Bailey - iv just ordered more for my heels, i only ordered 100 so only done a little bit, my shoes are a bit battered so thought i would chuck them on there :-D !! im really enjoying it!! no symptoms hun, boobs are a teeny bit sore but thats it! 

Cupcake how you feeling??

x xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with Cath mrs d, your body is undertaking so much physical strain at the mo it's no surprise you feel so tired! Sleep as much as you can!

Cath - lol, I couldn't believe it when I saw the air beds in B&M! They had double ones too for £9.99 and I might go back and get one today. I found the perfect pram yesterday so going to go and get it today. It's from a shop that does catalogue seconds, so it's second hand but not really coz it's never been used. It just had some scuff or tiny problem with it so couldn't be sold full price. It's really compact and is beige in colour and is a travel system. So I'm selling to one I've got on eBay. 

It's a great idea putting those crystals where your shoes are scuffed! I keep thinking I might get myself a little business type thing going but I don't know what lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

def go and get the double one! its always handy for when people stop over and stuff hun!! oohhh what make is the pram hun??

What i do love and want to do but df wont let me cause ill burn myself out is those photoframes with prints of a saying or lyrics from a song behind them? Do you know what i mean? You could try that hun? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's so quiet on here with no Bailey! When is your mum going home hun we miss you ;

Cheryl glad your class was useful! 

I've been reay quite sick again last few days, kept nothing down yesterday, but a little better today so far xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow I hadnt refreshed the page and she's back! Yey!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake glad you are feeling a bit better today xx

Cath have you tested yet? xx

Bailey yay for your great purchase and the return of the air bed saga :happydance: but what a nightmare getting those pains, I wonder what they were? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep & BFN hun :-( getting really bored of seeing no lines now xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo for the bfn Cath!! That sucks!! 
The pram we are getting is a ladybird on the go travel system. Usually they are about £250 brand new but it's £130 in this shop. 

Cupcake - I'm back lol!! Glad the sickness is a little better, hope its fading away for you for the rest of 2nd tri at least!

Mrs d - I have no idea what they were but I hope they weren't some early examples of contractions coz I'd never be able to cope without pain relief if it was continually like that!! I know that contractions are painful but there seemed to be no relief from the pain and it was more like a searing pain than pressure pain.


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for bfn cath, but it's still early xx

Bailey I wonder if Millie was on a nerve or something?? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what I'm thinking mrs d. I guess I'll find out soon enough! It's weird how I keep hearing people say "enjoy these last few weeks of pregnancy while you can" but I just can't, I'm so worried about everything I just want her here now!

Is your MIL staying all week mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm sure it's not like that In labour, like mrs d said she was probably on a nerve x


----------



## baileybubs

I hope not cupcake coz I was almost crying after an hour last night lol, wouldn't do very well with a long labour if that's what it felt like lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure it wasn't a labour pain hun don't worry!

Did you have a lovely time with your mum? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah like cupcake says I'm sure it wasn't belabour pain xx

Did you do anything nice with your mum? xx

Yup MIL staying all week, I feel like shit, can hardly talk so I could do with just hubby here. Hubby wasn't due til Thursday but kindly he knew I wouldn't cope with MIL on my own as I now don't feel well.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that was good of him Hun, at least he can distract MIL and take her away if she's annoying you are you just want to rest. 

Me and my mum went pram shopping, and she cooked me my fave tea lol. But I thought if get df's opinion on the pram today before I bought it. Although I feel like crap today too and really don't wanna go out, but don't want them to sell that pram. 
I feel like bursting into tears for no reason!! At least I will have my air bed to relax on later lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup that's the plan x

Oh I thought you'd bought the pram, fingers crossed it hasn't gone. Is df getting excited about Millie's arrival? xx


----------



## Tawn

Bailey you are so full of symptoms, I really feel like you won't make 40 weeks! Great news about the pram hun!!

Mrsd, you have a lot of healing to do and you can only heal while you sleep so please don't let anyone or anything stop you from sleeping as much as you please this week!! Glad dh is wise enough to come lend a hand with mil. 

Cupcake, man I hope this ms eases up for you hun!! Didn't baby get the memo you're in second tri now?!?! 

Cath, that bfp is right around the corner. Like I said I feel like it'll happen at 12dpo hun!!

Amy, glad Emily is starting to sleep better ! I'm not looking forward to that kind of constant worry, I'm sure ill sleep with my hand permenantly on Madison's chest lol

Pip, any update?

Hiiii everyone else!

Afm, I'm excited because I have one last scan this week on Thursday morning. Not sure how good it will be since she is going to be quite smushed and is already head down facing my back and engaging ect so prob no good pictures. But it will be fun to see her one last time before she's here and see if her tummy is still as chubby as it was at 20 weeks!!! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Aw mrs d u must be so tired Hun... Nice ur dh and mil are coming this wk hope ur mil doesn't annoy u as much as mines lol..x

Aw bailey great buy tht pram and lol the air bed I think u shud buy 2 in cases u get holes in it lol. I always burst things I've ruined 2 air beds and when I go on holiday and buy a lylo it always ends up burst :pop:

Cath aw thts great doing ur heals bet they'll look lush Hun.. Sorry about the bfn..x

Tawn aw yeah for ur last scan.. When I went at 31 wks it was hard to make Leo out he was all squished, I've got the midwife tomoro and I think il be going for another scan to see if he's still breech.x

Aw cupcake u working today too? I think in pregnancy u shud get the 1st and 3rd trimester off work. Xx

Afm yest I got they pains bailey in asda then when I started making tea I thot I wasn't going to make it to the class but did... This morning I've been on a cleaning frenzy I've washed all Leo's newborn and 0-3 mths clothes I gutted the house and I've ordered a steam mop £125 tht I don't hav but today I think I need it for my mad nesting craze lol...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl im obsessed with steam mops i really want one especially know we are going to be getting wooden floors!! 

Tawn Yay for Scan!! Hopefully she will turn her head so you can get a quick last glimps of her before you see her in real life!! EEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw are u cath it's one of they 2 n1 ones so u can use it in ur shower and windows :) how sad am I lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha your not sad believe me hun! we bought a hand held one for the shower and bathroom and windows and when we brought it home i was using it for 3 hours lol!! I then walked around the house with it thinking of what else i could steam clean haha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny.x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone? x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've survived day one of MIL yay

I want a steam mop too, but dh says we have enough gadgets :( 

Tawn yay for your final scan xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah, survived day 1 MrsD! Only 4 more to go, right? (with MIL & treatment!) 

Cupcake, I have been checking in all day and no one has been on, it's been strange! I don't really have anything exciting to update so I thought I'd leave it rather than bore you all with tales of me working while really not wanting to :) How are you feeling hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

3 days left hopefully, but I find out for sure at my drs appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I fancy one of those mops.

Well done for surviving mrs d!

Tawn I'm doing a bit better today thanks, not been sick which is good! Still hardly got an appetite tho!

I have a bit of a dilemma, the travel system that I think I want is in offer at mamas and papas at the moment (like £200 off).....it feels way to early to be ordering stuff like that but I don't wanna pay the full price if its not on offer when we need to buy it. What do I do?


----------



## MrsDuck

Get it hun, remember this is your rainbow baby and £200 off, how can you not get it xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Cupcake all u do is order it and pay a deposit the now u shud defo start getting stuff I waited and waited then I've felt like I've had a mad dash and I'm still waiting on my stuff coming :(


----------



## cupcake1981

What happens if for whatever reason you don't need it anymore? 

Also because we don't know if its a pink or blue baby yet, hubs seems to think its a bit girly (i think bany is a girl) but I don't think so. What do you ladies think? It's not this exact system but is this design (the rosette is removable for a boy!):

https://m.mamasandpapas.com/search.php?q=Pliko#product-1857D7600


----------



## Tawn

Get it hun! £200 off is a screaming deal, and it is generic enough to be unisex!

Sorry MrsD! I forgot today was Tuesday, not Monday :dohh: Even better! 3 days! :happydance: My fingers are crossed for you tomorrow with the doc!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's not girly cupcake it's dots (once you remove the flower) get it xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I really want to, it's perfect has all my prerequisites and is super cute.......think I will go and look at the weekend. I'm justifying how expensive it is by probably getting our nursery furniture from ikea as I don't want to scrimp on a pram that will used all the time and if its crap quality and rickety will drive me mad, whereas ikea furniture is really reasonable but good quality. 

Mrs d keeping everything crossed you get to go home for this weekend!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Cheryl sorry your MIL gate crashed again! Have a good day washing and shopping and let us know how your lass goes tonight xx
> 
> Bailey and cupcake I hope the sickness is better today xx
> 
> Tawn you are going to have a fully stocked freezer by the time maddie arrives xx
> 
> How are you doing ttc? xx
> 
> Pip any developments? xx
> 
> Cath did you need to do some apple bobbing over the weekend? xx
> 
> Shellie, fletch, thurl and everyone else I hope all is good with you xx

Hi MrsD, i'm ok...just taking it one day at a time. Today was a little better than yesterday. Still had plenty of tears but had some great laughs at work today too. Did wake up crying this morning though because I would have been 9 weeks today so got a good cry out in my shower and then just powered on. Glad it's bedtime for me. I'm tired. How are you sweetie?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> MrsD, you are almost done now, the final week!!! How are you feeling? When does MIL arrive?
> 
> Cheryl, enjoy your time MIL free today!! Try and Get some rest before your class, you sound tired.
> 
> Pip how are your tests today?
> 
> Bailey, Cupcake, and Tawn, how are you feeling?
> 
> Cath, you behaved yourself so no apple bobbing, are you sick?!? ;) I saw your first pairs of little gems went to their homes, how did the people like them???
> 
> Shellie, how is the wedding planning coming? Is it to the point that it feels like a full-time job yet?
> 
> Everyone else, hope all is well.
> 
> Dani updated for dnyone not on FB group, more contractions and bleeding and her cervix is starting to open. I am so worried about her, she's going through hell and its so not fair!!!
> 
> Emily is doing ok, growing so much that sometimes I swear she goes to sleep and wakes up bigger! She doesn't settle for DH very well so right now I think he is slightly jealous that I have boobs and she settles for me. On the flip side of that I am jealous that he can sleep through her screaming! I asked him to help with some housework and much of the rest of it I have just been leaving, figure it will still be there! We have been doing teamwork with dinner and cleaning up so that helps too! Emily slept/went the longest ever without eating last night. Half that time was on me but the other half was in her bassinet so I actually got about 3 hours of sleep in a row which is Awesome!! She had the worst evening last night though, it's so hard not to call/rush to her Dr with each change in behavior (crying more, sleeping more, eating less, etc) but so far I've been able to resist.
> 
> My bleeding seems to be pretty much done so that's great news. If I do much physical it starts up again a bit so I have been trying to be careful about that.
> 
> DH and I watched a movie last night where the mom dies in childbirth and we both were crying and then snuggled up together, I think it hit too close to home with all we just went through. We said how very glad we are it did not turn out that way for us!!!

Ugh, that worries me so much about Dani! I hate to hear this. I hope they can keep those babies in longer! Poor girl. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> What happens if for whatever reason you don't need it anymore?
> 
> Also because we don't know if its a pink or blue baby yet, hubs seems to think its a bit girly (i think bany is a girl) but I don't think so. What do you ladies think? It's not this exact system but is this design (the rosette is removable for a boy!):
> 
> https://m.mamasandpapas.com/search.php?q=Pliko#product-1857D7600

that's really cute!


----------



## cathgibbs

I would get it cupcake :-D 

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath!

How's you? Test? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im ok chick, boobs are a bit sore but thats it!! yep i tested bfn AGAIN! starting to get really fed up with the whole ttc thing xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo for bfn babe :(, I'm sorry, still time tho xx


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun, how you feeling? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not too bad hun, having a could go either way day on the sickness front! Are you still mega busy with your little gemz?


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you told many people now? you at work? Make sure no-one blocks your way to the loo haha!

Yep still busy hun! really enjoying it aswell but iv bought so many gemz and laces etc so im not low on stuff and just checked my bank balance and im like 'wwooooooooooooooo WTF!!' lol! im waiting for payment off 3 people anyway and payday is next Tuesday thank God lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes all the people at work know that I want to know, I'm sure the grapevine will tell the rest! Plus it's pretty obvious now lol!

Aw they are so sweet. How long dies it take you to do a pair?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha showing quite a bit now are you hun? 

They are so cute i love it when i finish a pair and they sparkle!! It doesnt take too long tbh hun, the kiddies ones take about 45 minutes? Adult ones can take a good 2 hours! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's not too bad then, I wondered how you could do so reasonably but 45 mins is not too bad at all!

Well I'm a little tubs anyway but my tummy is changing shape and am at that 'is she isn't she' stage where noones sure enough to ask!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Wow 2 hours for the adults Cath, that's dedication Hun! But if you are enjoying it and making money then it's all good! Boo for the bfn again chick that sucks!! But 11dpo is still early! Fxd!

Cupcake - I would go for the pram too if you want it Hun, £200 off is awesome! And it's a great travel system, so cute and I can imagine polka dots to be very much your style! Sorry you are feeling sick on and off still Hun, just try and eat as much as you can when you don't feel sick!!

Mrs d - well done for day one down lol!! Did she let you rest at all? Hope the doctors appt goes ok today and you can book a flight home soon.

Tawn - when is your scan again Hun? What's it for?

Cheryl - any sign of that wallpaper yet? I can't wait to see pics of your nursery when it's done!!

Amy - hope you are ok Hun.

Ttc - hope you are coping ok physically with everything and getting plenty of rest :hugs:

Pip - did you get your BFP yet Hun?

Hope everyone else is ok!!

AFM - Yesterday I felt physically poop, today I feel mentally poop lol! On the positive side my df has decided to try one of those e-cigs to stop smoking so he's spent £45 on it on order to save money in the long run. But I just feel stressed and upset. So I'm going to do nothing today but chill out and hopefully cheer up lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Cupcake i hate thinking that about people!! There is nothing more offensive than asking someone whos not preggerz if they are haha!! I bet you werent a little tubs hun! theres nothing of you!!

Bailey thats great news about DF hun! I had one of those but i didnt like them but i tried my friends and i liked his! so fx hun! How is the airbed? I think she will be here by the end of next week, you wont go over i dont think! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I have piled on the pounds since my wedding and comfort ate my way through 2 mcs last year. Can't wait to get big enough to for maternity clothes, at the moment I'm too big for regular clothes but not bumpy enough for maternity cloths so in limbo land! x

Bailey! This being stressed and anxious, is that a sign of impending labour?!? I think you will have her by Easter chick! How's the new air bed? x

I'm think we might go look at that pram travel system this weekend, and maybe find put all their Ts & Cs before making a decision! Aaaarrrrghhh scary!!!


----------



## baileybubs

The air bed is great Cath! I slept so much better last night. Although I still look knackered today with my panda eyes lol!!
Df seems to love his e-cig I just hope the novelty of it doesn't wear off too quickly lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know if anxiety and stress is a sign cupcake, I hope so! It's probably just coz I'm tired and uncomfortable though. 
I hope she comes sooner rather than later but I still think she'll be awkward and it will be over Easter weekend when I go into labour. I can't imagine having to be induced as much now but she's still not engaged so who knows??


----------



## cupcake1981

When do you see the mw again?


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun it wont be a faze and he will continue it for ever, especially once the baby is born, it will irritate him having to go outside for a smoke and then wash his hands before he touches her etc so this might actually work!! :-D !! 

Cupcake go and have a look hun but this is your forever baby so you need to get a pram because everything is going to go perfect hun :-D and its £200 off!!

im gonna get rid of the pram DF and I got. xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - i'm seeing her tomorrow coz my BP was up last week. Fingers crossed it wont have gone up again otherwise it all might go a lot quicker lol!!

Cath - why you selling it hun?


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you feel better than last week hun? 

Im just really fed up hun, iv txt df to say if we dont concieve by June im not trying after that iv had enough xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't give up Cath. When did the doc say you can get some help? You won't be far off that in Jun. it's gonna happen it happened twice before didnt it! You know you can get preg!

Bailey hope your bp has stated down xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun dont be disheartened, I know its really hard hun but it will happen for you. Dont give up, and you are still only 11dpo, so still time for a bfp this month :hugs:

I actually feel worse this week, I feel really stressed and am sleeping a lot less etc. Last week I didnt expect my bp to be up.


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, my scan is tomorrow morning at 9:30am. It is just to check her growth because she was 50th percentile on everything at 20 weeks except her stomach, which was 97th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So they are just checking to see how she is growing, and whether I am going to have a ginormous baby LOL. But as my midwife said, I'd rather have a normal head and big (squishy) tummy than the other way around!

PS: I have those black circles under my eyes constantly too! I've noticed a lot of pregnant women have them, so maybe it is just a preggo symptom at the end (our bodies getting worn out?)

Cath, don't give up please hun :hugs: like cupcake said, you've been pregnant twice in the last year, and you will be again! Don't sell the pram babe, I had my baby purchase thta I got on offer for 5 months before we conceived.

Cupcake, I am sure you look great, don't worry! And let us know how seeing the pram goes. I think you need to wrap your head around the fact this baby is FOREVER!

MrsD, have you had your Dr appt yet? Hope he gave you good news about going home this weekend!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, sorry you are uncomfortable and feeling crappy. Take it easy, rest, and try and do only things that cheer you. I still don't have a guess for you but am thinking on or near Easter.

Cath, boo for BFN! I bet your times on the little gems will get faster as you get a system down! How is work? When do you start the study if no BFP??

Cupcake, sorry you still feel ill. As hard as it is to do when really nauseated try and eat small amounts often as it may help. I was sick the entire time and when I did manage to do that it helped. Another thing that helped was sweet iced tea, I tried ti not drink it often cause of the caffeine but one fast food restaurant in particular had a sweet tea that helped soooo much! When you are ready we need to see a bump pic! As for the pram I say go for it. We got ours 2nd hand ridiculously early (like 9 weeks ?) because it was such a good deal. Getting things for her, especially early on, was a mixture of excitement and terrifying. I just tried to tell myself that buying or not buying would not change the outcome.

MrsD, one day of MIL down and too many to go I am sure! So glad DH came too, was wondering how you'd make out with her alone right now. Get as much rest as you can/need, your body has been through it and needs to rest to recover/heal. (I seem to remember you telling me the same thing so try and take your own advice.) I hope you get a good report today and are booking that flight home!

Tawn and Cheryl, hope you are feeling well. Can you believe you are getting so close? Anymore nesting going on?

Ttc, I hope you are being gentle with yourself and getting rest as your body is going through a lot. Be however you need to be but remember to let yourself feel and that you don't have to try and be strong, especially with us! :hugs:

Shellie, hope you are doing ok!

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Emily and I are doing well, she is. 8 weeks today!!!! It is going way too fast and as hard as it can be is the best "job" ever!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn how nice to see Maddison again!!! You are right better a big tummy than big head (wish there was an eye watering smiley)!

Cath I meant to say that to that you are just 11dpo, still time hun and your progesterone was good the other day!

Bailey why don't you do some more baking or something, you enjoy that and it's a stress release x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Cupcake my friend asked the lady in mamas and papas wot wud happen if she had a loss when ordering her stuff and she said the company wud refund it... I wud order it Hun..xx

Cath sorry for the bfn Hun, 11dpo is early tho. I'd love to be god at arty things like tht..x

Bailey hope ur dh keeps up the no smoking... Sorry ur feeling rubbish..x

Mrs d countdowns on 3 days :)

Tawn how u doing Hun?x

Amy how's wee Emily?x

Afm just in from the midwife baby Leo is coming Tuesday 9th of April :)
I'm still breech and placentas low seen 2 drs one wanted to turn the baby and the other said no way just to get booked for a c section..xx still no wallpaper. :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Ps (you ladies were chatty while I tried to post one handed on my iPod!)

Bailey, hope the BP stayed/went down. If not at least Millie is fully cooked!!

Tawn, good luck at your scan. I bet your are excited to see Maddie again! 

Cath, sorry you are so discouraged! :hugs: If you (or anyone else on here) need me to talk less about Emily/ being a Mom please let me know. I don't want to leave completely as I love and worry about you lucky ladies but I can certainly lurk/support and stay mainly quiet. I want to be sensitive to the fact this IS still a Ttc thread! <3


----------



## baileybubs

OMG that must be so amaxing to know a date for Leo's arrival cheryl!! How are you feeling about having a C section?

Cupcake I might just do some baking.......I'll have to see what I have in, good idea thanks hun! Oh and I did freeze some of those brownies in the end lol.

Cath have you received the stuff for the trial?

Tawn - aw well I hope you can get a good look at Maddie again, and she's growing well. And glad to know I'm not the only one with the panda eyes! They look positively purple today!!!

Amy - wow 8 weeks already!!! Does it feel like its getting any easier to get sleep?


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry for my meltdown ladies, iv been feeling like this for the past 2 days, iv already been to the loo twice to cry today :-( I know 11dpo is still early but you hear of so many women who get their bfps at 10/11dpo it just makes me think im out and another month has gone by already :-( Can be referred to a fertility doc in June but it seems ages away, 

Bailey maybe your feeling worse because your so uncomfortable hun? I hope BP has gone down though chick 

Tawn :hugs: thank you hun xxxxxxx

Amy will you be going back to work or not? I see on fb that she is sleeping better which is a huge bonus!! you feeling better hun? Little Gemz is doing fab, it was taking my mind off things but i think my mind is back on TTC because im waiting for 4 people to pay me so i can get their shoes!

Cheryl thats fab!!! Wooohoo!! you excited or nervous!??! EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! he will be here in less than 20 sleeps!! xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Amy! I can't believe Emily is 8 weeks now!

Ill try and get a good bump shot later on and put it up x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Amy dont be so silly hun!!! I love hearing about Emily!! I wouldnt want any of you to stop talking about pregnancy or being a mother etc, if it gets too much i just go away for a couple of hours and then come back :-D thank you though hun it was a very thoughtful idea.

Nope i had an email off of them yesterday to say theres a delay :-( thats getting right on my pip now aswell xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks for the info Cheryl, not that getting my money back on a pram would be top of my list of prioritys if anything bad happened but its good to know you are covered. Not that I'm thinking negative thoughts!!!

Bailey what about baking some cookies, you can freeze in little balls and bake them from frozen so you have fresh baked cookies for Millie's visitors. If you like ill try and find my amazing chewy cookie recipe.

Cheryl yey for a date for Leo to come!!!!! So exciting!!

Cath, hugs babe, but you are not out yet xxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is, at least the last few nights, going back to sleep easier then she was. She and her "routine" is ever changing so who knows if it will last but I am enjoying it for now and trying to get as much sleep as i can!

Oh and I don't know about work, probably not to my old job but have to work at some point as we are using savings now.
Will be home to at least 6 months then revisit it. I can't imagine leaving her though!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yes please cupcake!!

Oh cath thats a bummer as well, but I have got evreything crossed for you that you wont even need that stuff from clear blue. It cant be easy but you will get there, it will happen, like cupcake said, it has twice before. And have a meltdown and whinge to us whenever you want to, thats what we are here for to support each other :hugs:


----------



## Tawn

OMG CHERYL!!! April 9th! That is amazing! EEK! Ahhhhggg I am going to be dying that you and Bailey will be having babies SO SOON and I will probably go the whole 2 weeks overdue and be waiting until May 7th lol.

How do you feel about the news hun? It must be nice in some ways having an exact date to look forward to.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Bailey hun  Im not the most patient of people and this is like absolute torture for me :-(

Oh yes i didnt think of how close Bailey and Cheryls babies would be!!! EEKKKKKKKKKK!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Actually cheryl could very well have Leo before I have Millie if I go over, how exciting!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, yay for a date!!! My advice post c section is to take it as easy as you can even if you feel like you are up to something. It might help you recover quickly! I hope you are one of the lucky ones (no pun intended) that has an easy recovery! Leo's section date is the day after my wedding anniversary! 

Cath (it keeps trying to auto correct your name to carb! :haha: ) please let me know if that ever changes as the offer still stands.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I disappeared there I'm still nesting with a dog it defo keeps u cleaning lol... I'm so excited I'm glad I know when he's coming but I'm very nervous I'm really bad with baby's I won't hold them I hope it's different with ur own...xx

I'm excited cos I'm in for a section the 9th and my SIL is in on the 12th but there in brazil so won't get to meet there baby till Xmas. X

Aw I wonder when bailey and Tawn will go now. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Cheryl im the same!! I wont hold new borns im petrified of hurting/dropping them!! I can only hold them if im sat down and i place them on my legs! With your own you will be different, they are much stronger than you think too!! 

So excited for you though hun!! So your mother will be a gran twice in 3 days! xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I miss my babies and pregnancy so bad right now. :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> im ok chick, boobs are a bit sore but thats it!! yep i tested bfn AGAIN! starting to get really fed up with the whole ttc thing xxx

I'm so sorry hun...hang in there!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww ttc Massive :hugs: Hunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw ttc, so sad for you hunny, big hugs, know that empty feeling so well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, big hugs. I am so so sorry. <3


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah she will go from 1 grandchild to 3 in 3 days lol..cx

Aw ttc big :hugs: Hun...x


----------



## Tawn

Ttc my heart is with you hun. Big :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc you poor thing, stay strong Hun, big big big hugs :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

MrsD I see you there. How'd your doctor's appt go today hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you chatty ladies, I just had lots to catch up on.

Hi Tawn :hi: drs appointment went well thanks and I've just booked my flight home on Friday yay :happydance: xx

Cheryl yay for for having a date 9th April is soooo soon xx

Cath sorry for bfn boooo xx

Cupcake bump pic bump pic haha xx

Ttc huge hugs :hugs: xx

Amy yay for Emily being 8 weeks xx

Tawn yay for tomorrow's chance to see maddie one last time before she arrives xx

Bailey I still think next weekend xx


----------



## AmyB1978

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yay MrsD!!!!! Going home Friday!!!!!!!!!! Wooooo hooooo!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll try and post a pic in a minute but I have to resize the file on my laptop boo


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok hopefully this will work, my laptop is so pants! Here is my 14+5 bump :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0619 (175x131).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsDuck

Beautiful bump cupcake :) xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Omg cupcake your bump is adorable!!! Thanks so much for posting! Oh and I think you look more preg then in between, at least in this picture!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Amy I think I have popped a bit in the last couple of days. I think I'm looking more preg now than fat. It's nuts that something as small as a lemon can make a bump that big!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great mrs d u hav booked ur flight for Friday :)

Yeah for ur scan tomoro Tawn..x

Cupcake great bump chick. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I posted earlier that I was super excited for you to be going home but it didnt work! Anyway I'm so glad you get to go home!!!! How lovely to sleep in your own bed :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd your going home in 2 sleeps!! That means your closer to ttc yayyyyy! !

Lovely bump cupcake I think you deffo look pg hun!!

Im pooped. Havent stopped since iv got home! Cooked, tidied up, put clothes on radiator and then done some shoes......bamboozled xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Still nearly bedtime Cath!! I'm off in a minute!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha df saud to me to have a bath I said I cant its nearly 9 pm or in other words its nearly betting hahaa xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm off to bed now lol, knackered!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Cupcake my friend asked the lady in mamas and papas wot wud happen if she had a loss when ordering her stuff and she said the company wud refund it... I wud order it Hun..xx
> 
> Cath sorry for the bfn Hun, 11dpo is early tho. I'd love to be god at arty things like tht..x
> 
> Bailey hope ur dh keeps up the no smoking... Sorry ur feeling rubbish..x
> 
> Mrs d countdowns on 3 days :)
> 
> Tawn how u doing Hun?x
> 
> Amy how's wee Emily?x
> 
> Afm just in from the midwife baby Leo is coming Tuesday 9th of April :)
> I'm still breech and placentas low seen 2 drs one wanted to turn the baby and the other said no way just to get booked for a c section..xx still no wallpaper. :(

woohoo for a for sure due date!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ok hopefully this will work, my laptop is so pants! Here is my 14+5 bump :)

it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d so glad your docs appt went well and you can go home Friday yay!!!

Cupcake - gorgeous bump Hun! You deffo look preggo and not at all fat chick!

Cath - I'm guessing you are in bed by now you busy bee lol!

Tawn - have a lovely scan tomorrow!

I'm watching OBEM and its scaring me!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't watch it hun your too close now!!! Plus there's most you can do that baby is COMING OUT!


----------



## baileybubs

I know lol, I'm watching it thinking that WILL be me very very soon!! It's scaring me coz there's a bad birth story on there of a baby getting stuck. That's what I'm scared of, baby getting stuck or something being wrong with her. The pain I will handle, somehow I will cope and just keep telling myself it will be over, that I need to go through it for Millie. I might have an epidural if I think I just can't do it, but I'm so scared of something going wrong. I guess that's most people's fear though really isn't it?


----------



## cupcake1981

I think that's all anyone thinks about hun, the pain you will deal with and won't even remember once its over. Try and just think how most births go ok and Millie will be just find!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I keep telling myself that, it's far more likely to go smoothly and without a problem. I just can't wait now, it's strange to feel so scared and excited about the same thing lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I bet! Are you at the 'get this baby out of me stage yet'v


----------



## baileybubs

Not quite yet, but almost. I have better days than others, and coz I've done nothing today it's been a better day lol. The anticipation is driving me bonkers though!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol well enjoy your last few weeks of just being you! 

Did you bake?


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't no, I had a bath and lay down for a bit then my friend came round for tea. Just waiting for df to come home now. Are you not in bed yet missy lol!


----------



## Tawn

You look gorgeous cupcake! DEFFO pregnant :)

Bailey, I can't even believe that you could give birth any day now! :wacko: where has the time gone! And why don't I feel even close!?!?! LOL

Cath, I'm sure you are already asleep but JEEZE woman! Busy busy busy! I give you the title of superwoman!

MrsD, soooo close to going home! YAY! So glad you got signed off to head back on friday!

Cheryl, I still cant get over that you get to start a countdown now! Ohhh how nice that would be to know the exact day and not be obsessing about the if's and when's!

AFM, I have been SO busy with work the last couple of days, I haven't had a chance for any food freezing or nesting! It is tough going trying to get a whole month ahead for work, while still having a real life to take care of too! :wacko: It will all be worth it though cause once it's done I can finally relax and await her arrival finally!


----------



## baileybubs

It's sort of crept up on me being this close to the birth, up until the 37 week mark it still felt ages away Tawn lol. It won't be long til your nearly here too!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Can't believe how quick it seems to have gone for you all!

Thanks for all your nice comments about my bump :blush:, I think it's about 50% baby, 50% cheeseburger lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey try not to worry... Giving birth is wot our bodies are designed to do well except Leo who prefers to be bum first lol...x

Tawn aw don't over do it Hun.. I was planning to freeze stuff maybe do it next wk too busy washing Leo's stuff and cleaning lol..x

Cupcake I didn't hav a bump till I was about 18 wks... U look great Hun..x

Cath u must be shattered xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl is right your body was made for it! It'll all be good!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope so, I wanna be able to tell you guys it's all ok and not to worry about it lol!! You'll have a positive c section story from Cheryl and hopefully a positive vaginal birth story from me!! Wouldn't it be strange if I gave birth on the same day you have your c section Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I know how funny wud tht be remember we ovulated a wk apart but u ended up being 2 wks ahead of me. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah coz by LMP I would be due 1st April, but by the scan I am due 5th April, but if I go by when I ovulated I am actually only due 8th April coz I only ovulated cd21!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Grrr I had written up a post but got logged out and then explorer froze and lost it all :( I guess I'll have to start all over again!

OK, so, I'm at work it's almost 9:30pm and i'll be here til 11pm .. booo!! but I'm on my break now.

Cupcake, love the baby bump! It's 100% baby, not 50% baby, 50% cheeseburger. MY bump is 100% cheeseburger LOL! Oh gosh, DF told me he has been asked, even before we were trying, if I was pregnant, because I look it. EEKKKK!!!!!!

Mrs D glad u'll be going home soon!

Bailey, Tawn, Cheryl hope ur babes are doing well :) Soon there will be lots of pictures to share!!

Cath don't sell ur pram you'll end up needing it the moment u sell it!

Amy 8 weeks! Wow!

TTC, big hugs! :hugs:

If i forgot anyone I'm sorry!

AFM, AF seems to be ending as it's lighten up a lot and mostly brown now! DF will be glad lol. Went to the doctor and it was mostly a waste of time. She doesn't think my LP is anything to worry about since it's the same every month. She then said the spotting should be part of my period, which ends up making my LPs only 10 days!!! I don't know why she doesn't think it's an issue. The only sorta good thing I guess out of the visit was that she said in 6 months if I don't get pregnant then she'll refer me to a specialist (though I think it's been long enough). She says cuz I'm 27 that time is on my side (donno if I believe that) but not to wait any longer then 6 months because she says if I need any intervention the success rates under age 30 are very good. Kinda annoyed, but I can't do anything about it. 

I was thinking maybe after I O this cycle I might trying wild yam cream to try and lengthen my LP (wild yam is supposed to be like a natural progesterone). I still donno if I will or not.


----------



## AmyB1978

For some reason I thought Bailey was in labor!!!

Good luck at your appointments today Tawn and Bailey.

Shellie. Sorry the Dr wasn't much help but at least you have a time frame for testing, even if it is longer then you'd like! 

AFM - hope today treats you well!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope you all have lovely days today. I'm gonna be bored at work but am on leave countdown now as am on leave mon-thurs next week and then we have the long Easter weekend.....10 days off work for the price of 4! Oh yeah!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :)

Thts right bailey I remember your dates changing when u were first pg..x

Aw shellie sorry the doctor wasn't much help but at least u have went now and they hav it on ur records...x

Hey Amy hope ur good..x

Afm meeting an old work mate for lunch today I can't wait.. And il prob fit in some more cleaning lol... Hope u all hav a good day. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake amazing 10 days off bet u can't wait. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies.

Awww bailey try not to worry hun I know its easier said than done though hun. If you want an epidural hun have 1 :-D 

Cheryl have a fab time with your friend.

Cupcake so jealous lol thats lush! I got next thurs -tues off cause im getting new hair lol

Tawn your the superwoman hun not me! Your always on the go :-D 

Amy hope your well

Shellie im glad af is lightening hun

Afm. Boobs are even more sore today but wiped earlier and had pink cm so I guess the bitch is on her way :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't Cheryl! Gonna be lovely!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I know it's a silly question but did you test? Do you remember I got some spotting day before I tested?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha silly question :rofl: yep bfn :-( xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

What dpo did you test hun? My boobs are never this sore but im thinking it could be progesterone cause my levels were very high at 21day xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sorry cath :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

I tested at what I thought to be 11/12 dpo (12 dpo by dates at 7 week scan). With my 2nd preg last year I didn't get a line at 13 dpo!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun. Gives me some hope xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmmmm just a thought i could actually be 11dpo not 12 not that it makes a blind bit off difference! i had pos opks on march 8/9th (CD14/15) and ewcm on the 9th (CD15) and i had ov pains on CD16/17 and now its CD27 so that could mean 11dpo? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

On think it's really hard to pin point exactly without temping, but defo don't give up yet!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, i just looked at my symptoms and on the monday where i would be 1/2dpo i had these: 
&#8226;Abdomen: Cramps (Not PMS/AF)
&#8226;Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure
&#8226;Abdomen: Ovary Pain

xxxx

Im about to ask my supervisor and boss if i can change my working hours from 9-5 to 8.30 - 4.30, im so scared lol HR have said its fine! im in the office at 8.10 every day :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck, is that so you can get home earlier to do your shoes?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well my big boss has said its fine just waiting on my supervisor now :-D not really hun, im in here at 8.10 so may aswell start earlier to get home earlier, i dont get home till 6.30 see and i leave the house at 7 so i am knackered! If i leave at 4.30 i can get home at 5.25 xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow that's lots of hours back in your life! If your there at 8:10 anyway you may as well start at 8:30. Why do you think your supervisor might object? Are you customer facing so need to be there to cover until 5?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah don't give up yet Cath, still time, I didn't get my BFP til 12dpo. Sore boobs is a good sign!

Cupcake how are you feeling today?

I'm off to the midwife then to get a bit of food, might make some blueberry scones today.....or maybe cheese ones, I do love my cheese scones lol!!

Hope your supervisor is ok with changing your hours Cath!

Fxd my bp has gone down!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hiya ladies

Good luck with changing your hours cath, sorry about the bfn xx

Bailey glad you had a good nights sleep on your air bed xx

Shellie sorry your dr wasn't more helpful xx

Cupcake how's the ms? xx

Tawn yay for getting ahead with work, even if it is a bummer now xx

Cheryl I love the new ticker xx

Amy how is the sleeping going? Xx

Ttc how are you feeling xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope so bailey on the bp! 

Enjoy your baking cx


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun shopping bailey and I've got mine crossed too for you xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey good luck at the dr
Cath good luck with your supervisor


----------



## cathgibbs

She still hasnt given me a reply!!! Ill ask her at 11am if shes had my email. nope not customer facing at all Cupcake hun, if anything i can get more done with my hours changing if that makes any sense?!

Oohhhhhhh fx BP has gone down hun! enjoy shopping hun!!

MrsD!! 1 MORE SLEEP!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!

Amy how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, pretty good thanks. Emily is still waking to feed but is going to sleep better inbetween so I am getting about 2-3 hours of sleep in between her feeds. Last night when we went to bed DH's hand was "wandering" I didn't have the energy so I made some comment about how tired I was and how badly I hoped to get sleep before Emily woke again and his hand wandering stopped. :haha: poor DH hasn't gotten any in forever cause I didn't like it while preg and then have been recovering and not allowed. Now I am allowed again and I am too damned tired!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Amy, he's not the only one who's frustrated, I'm still terrified to dtd, my hubs has not had any for nearly 8 weeks now poor love. I'm gonna talk to my mw about my worries on Mobday altho my mum is coming to the appointment with me so that might be a little awkward lol! 

I'm sure once Emily sleeps better you will feel more amorous. Or you could think of it like this.....it's been sooooo long it'll probably be really quick and you can go to sleep then lol! Not romantic but it'll make him happy temporarily!


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Aw Amy, he's not the only one who's frustrated, I'm still terrified to dtd, my hubs has not had any for nearly 8 weeks now poor love. I'm gonna talk to my mw about my worries on Mobday altho my mum is coming to the appointment with me so that might be a little awkward lol!
> 
> I'm sure once Emily sleeps better you will feel more amorous. Or you could think of it like this.....it's been sooooo long it'll probably be really quick and you can go to sleep then lol! Not romantic but it'll make him happy temporarily!

It's been months for us cause I never got over the fear during the pregnancy do we Dtd maybe a handful of times after I knew I was preggo with Emily! Poor guy! I was :rofl: at your comment about it being fast!!! You are probably right! My desire us back now it's just my survival mode to get sleep is stronger at the moment! ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I can imagine its the last thing you wantvtobdo when sleep deprived!

I actually miss it as much as my hubs though, I really really want to but my need to protect my baby overrides that! I would never forgive myself if something happened after we'd dtd!


----------



## baileybubs

My bp was 190/116!!!! I knew it would be, I've felt stressed all week. I have to go into hospital eeeeek!

Millie is fine though, moving around and her heart rate fine.

Cath you said 21st March, you may turn out to be right!! 

Weird how its exactly a year today since we lost our angel.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry I just butted in the conversation there didn't I lol!!

Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey what do you mean you have to go in? Are you getting induced or for monitoring?


----------



## cathgibbs

EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they might induce you as it is quite high BP hun!!! WOWZAS!! You ok? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It's all a bit unsure at the mo, I think they'll monitor me for a few hours, maybe do some bloods and then go from there. They could induce but it all depends what my bp does. The MW said they might keep me in they might not. It's exciting and scary at the same time! It's hard coz I'm trying not to let my bp stay high but it's hard to relax lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I bet after hearing the MW saying you need to go into the hospt has made it shoot up even more!! My sister went in with high BP with HJ and they thought it was suspected Pre-Ecl but it wasnt but HJ was born like a day or so later!!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Asssrrrrrrggggghhh! We you are ready for her so if she comes she comes!!!! Keep us posted! When you going in?


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooo Office are giving me 10% off cause im buying my converse from there!! just bought 2 baby ones for £40 saving £5! £5 extra profit" xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Nice Cath!


----------



## cathgibbs

im on a roll hun! thinking of loads of diff ideas for things"!

Bailey how is it going hun? I take it your at hospital now? xxx


----------



## Tawn

Omg bailey!! That's insane! Please keep us updated, we need to know whether we are expecting our next lucky baby or not!!! 

Cupcake, I think a lot of women have your same fears hun. I personally never minded dtd while pregnant and did it often with no cramping or spotting, but I think a lot of ladies feel nervous so you go with whatever makes you feel most comfortable. Plus, nowadays it hurts for me (which is strange!) and dh is a bit put off by how big she is and feeling her move etc so I think we will be waiting till after from now. So we do other things to keep that intimacy, iykwim :haha:

Cath, yay for extra profit!!!! And I really hope it's just early for you still chick!

Amy, your sleep is precious right now, as you haven't gotten much lately! Maybe a bit of afternoon delight on the weekend while Emily is napping if you are up for it is a good solution?

Afm, scan went well. Baby has evened out a bit and is now 60th percentile on her head and 75th on tummy. So slightly bigger than average, but I feel like she's right where she should be. I could see her surprisingly well today and confirmed thy she is definitely a she, so that is good!! Lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Tawn fab news on the scan hun! i was thinking of it today!! Glad you got to see her and her lady bits lol!! so exciting!!! you doing anything else today?? 

Im hoping im early too hun, boobs are even bigger this afternoon and my left nipple has gone much bigger so thats the only thing giving me hope xxx


----------



## Tawn

Nope, just taking care of stepson when he gets home and work, boring boring! I am super tired today (didn't sleep well and dh said I was whimpering in my sleep from bad dreams) so not feeling up to much more than that anyway!

Those sore boobs are a great sign! Do you get them before af ever or are they out of the ordinary? I really really hope you have a pleasant surprise waiting for you in the next couple of days!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

awww bless you can you remember what you were dreaming about?? can you have a nap before step son comes home??

nope never had them like this hun, never had sore boobs tbh only after ov, me too hun, im going to stop using my good one step tests only got a few left , the other tests i got are absolute shite, there are no invent lines on them so i think they are a messed up batch!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, make sure you save a couple of your good ones for later on!!! I know what I used to do was test at about 10dpo and then keep testing till 12-13 dpo and if no bfp then I would wait and see if the witch was gonna come. That way I didn't depress myself with that test on 14dpo when she showed up. Sounds stupid, lol!

Well they say anything out of the ordinary is a good sign so YAY!!! sore boobies!!! :) did your supervisor ever get back to you about your hours?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey my mum went in with high blood pressure for 2 wks for bed rest before she had my brother.. So hopefully it's just for u to rest up. X


----------



## cathgibbs

I wish i had the willpower hun but we both know what im like lol! iv been testing like 3 times a day since 9dpo lol!! shocking!! 

Yep she got back and said yeah its fine no probs woohooo!! from Monday onwards i finish early which is great cause i can do loads more!! 

got ideas to get a dummy, cover it in swarovski including the teet and sell it as a christening present (not for a baby to use lol) and cover the bottom of christening shoes with swarovskis with their dob and the date of christening :-D xxx


----------



## Tawn

AWWWWW Such cute ideas!!!! You are going to be a crystaling like mad! :) I am so amazed at your drive to start up this side business, so impressive hun! And it seems to be such a huge hit SO FAST who knows where it might lead! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for a good scan Tawn...x

Cath great news getting the extra discount... Oh my :holly: we're sore before I got my BFP Hun..x

Cupcake I was terrified to hav sex too, but wish I did it more as its now impossible to do it now. X

Amy I don't think my hubby will be getting it for a while now either lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know!! It is really common, if you go on line and type in blinged up converse loads come up but i charge really cheap and iv got a really good supplier over on Ebay, i really cant wait to start the christening items up :-D iv got so many ideas :-D I know Tawn im so shocked at how many orders iv had and how many people like my page etc!! Woohoo!!

Cheryl i hope its a sign hun, cant cope with ttc every month!! 

I bet your DH must be so frustrated at not being able to have sex hun, its my idea of heaven hahaha xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully Hun...xx

Yeah it's a nightmare cos it's horrible not having tht intimacy with each other... I can hardly get a cuddle cos my bumps so big and I'm uncomfortable. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Totally know what you mean Cheryl! When I get undressed at night, DH is always looking at my bump rather than my boobs! Believe me, DH is (aka WAS) obsessed with my boobs, so this was a huge change! :lmao:

When I called him out on it he said he was "looking at the baby" but I just felt like I had become the "mother of his child" rather than his lover and it was really tough for me! We tried to have sex last weekend (DH reluctantly because he is SURE he will poke her in the head) and I had to call it off because it was so painful! 

Will be happy to get some of the intimacy back...whenever that stage comes after birth!

PS: WHERE IS BAILEY'S UPDATE?!!!?!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Tawn can't wait for tht too..x

I'm painting Leo's photo collage for his room I've got paint everywhere lol..x


----------



## Tawn

Oohhh, make sure you post pictures when you're done hun!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I will and the good news is my furniture is in the warehouse I should get it next wk :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad you are okay! Make sure you take it super easy!! :hugs:

Tawn, glad you had a good scan and that Maddie is still Maddie :haha: and doing well!!

Cath, sore boobs is a great sign, fingers crossed for you! That's good you got the discount and can make a better profit!

Cheryl, can't wait to see the collages and the nursery! Good your furniture will come soon!

Cupcake, how's the sickness today?

Shellie, Ttc, MrsD, and Anyone else I missed- hope you're okay.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

I know my DF would no be pleased with the whole no sex thing! He wasn't happy at all when I didn't want to when I was pregnant before (even thou we did it before I knew I was), and he never understood why I was soo paranoid (even when I told him my spotting first started when I was "excited"). I guess he realized it after the m/c. If there is ever a next time, hopefully i'll feel ok with it!

CD6 ladies, and I still have like 12 days before O :(


----------



## Tawn

Uhg, Shellie that is the WORST part of a cycle! Waiting for O is so monotonous! Maybe you'll get a surprise and it will come a little bit earlier this month?

Hi Amy! I've been meaning to ask you, are you still doing your counseling sessions to help you through dealing with Emily's traumatic birth? How is that going?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Sorry for keeping you all waiting today but didn't really know what was going on lol. They monitored my bp over a couple hours, it's went down to 130/90. Then they put me on the monitor for Millie's heartrate and movements as well as monitoring my stomach tensing (contractions). Millie is very happy and fine, I was getting "contractions" every 5-10 mins but they were just BH I think (or they felt like what I normally call BH!!). 
Had bloods taken and got the midwife coming out on Monday.

And that's the story of my day lol!!

Tawn - so glad everything looked ok on Maddie's scan!! And glad you got a good look at her!

Cath - those dummies sound a great idea!

Cupcake - how's your day been? 

Amy - are you getting more rest Hun?

Cheryl - have you got a countdown ticker for your c section yet? Will they scan you again before they do it just to check that he's still breech? 

Shellie - I hope O comes soon for you Hun so you can get down to catching that eggy!!

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## CherylC3

Shellie aw thts a long wait Hun..x

Bailey aw thts gd Millie's doing well, yeah just 18 days to go :) added a new ticker. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad all is good and I'm sticking with Millie arriving next weekend, your Easter bunny! xx

Tawn I'm glad you got a good look at maddie, not long to go xx

Cath did I miss the answer?? Can you start and finish work early? xx

Amy I'm glad Emily is starting to get into a routine allowing you more sleep xx

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

Afm we went to go on the emirates cable car by the O2 today but the damn thing is closed :( that was a waste of time and energy but on the plus side one zap left yay xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi everyone

Popped in and out this afternoon to keep up but quite busy so no posting!

Tawn glad your scan went well hun, and that Maddison is defo a lady! 

Bailey so glad you and little Millie are ok!

Mrs d one more sleep!!

Cheryl yey for your furniture arriving soon!

Amy hope you are having a good day with Emily!

Shellie waiting to O is so boring, get lots of bding practise in!

AFM a little nauseaus today but not sick so that's good. One more day at work yey!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and I went to Tesco after work tonight and it took every fibre if my will power not to buy a pink fluffy snowsuit that was in the half price sale!! It had ears and everything was soooooo cute! I can't wait to find out if pink or blue!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that sounds soooo cute cupcake xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, it's good to hear you being so positive! I also can't wait to see if you are pink or blue! 

Bailey, so so glad you and Millie are ok! Take it super easy now please!

MrsD, only one zap to go and then you get to sleep in your own bed tomorrow night! 

Tawn, I am still having therapy sessions, I get 8 free and we are on number 4. It is helping some but I don't love the therapist I am assigned. She is okay just doesn't have the expertise with birthing trauma that the group leader has.

DH and I Dtd tonight and omg did it hurt! Preggo ladies make sure you have lube on hand even if you never needed it before. They warned us of that in birthing class so we did and used it but omg they weren't kidding! Then Emily started crying so I told DH he didn't have to take his time for my sake! :rofl: I am sure it will get better but at least DH got some!


----------



## secret09

im hoping for my bfp this month i had two mc last yr n im on cd 25 (5dpo) im feeling sick n tired had a bit of pain on left side this morning but think im going to be disappointed 9 day wait now n im going to go insane!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

girls I'm feeling soo upset right now.

I feel horrible for how I feel but I can't help it. Remember my cousin who I told you all about months ago that I got all upset about when she announced when she was pregnant when she wasnt even trying? Well I got over it and she had her beautiful baby boy in December. But then today she calls me saying there may be a problem with the bridemaid dress we ordered for her because she pregnant AGAIN! I tried to be nice on the phone with her, but the second I got off the phone DF asked me if I was ok, and I just starting balling :cry: He held me and I cried and he said it'll be ok, that it'll happen for us, but all I feel like is its not f**king fair. We've been trying for nearly a year and a half, and she isn't even trying and BOOM pregnant!! I just want to crawl in a hole. I was doing so well, and now this :nope: I feel like I am never, ever going to be a mom. All i want to do is cry.


----------



## secret09

im sorry to hear i was the same when i just found out that a girl i know is pregnant again... her child just turnt one and she about 7 weeks tho she trys and acts more she was 3 weeks when i found out she was pregnant again at work with her n she kept telling me how she showing already n i dnt know how amazing it is even tho she knows i have had two mcs i got so upset and she asked me to lift something that normally the boys lift n i was like i dnt want to risk it in case im pregnant coz i was one day late n ttc n said i get the boys she told me to lift it who cares if i am preg she would rather me lose it again then her hmm i wasnt pregnant in the end n im now 5 dpo n given up hope of being a mum :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: (bulling my eyes out) oh n i havnt worked with or spoken to her since!


----------



## AmyB1978

Secret, first of all welcome! Secondly, that is a horrible thing your coworker said to you, I am so sorry you had to go through that!!! I am also sorry you are feeling so discouraged and that you have been through two losses, nobody should ever know that kind of pain! :hugs: This thread is a great one, we are all close and it is very supportive. There are a few of us who 've had our lucky rainbow babies, a few ladies are pregnant with their rainbows, a few have just experienced new losses , and a few are in various stages of Ttc their rainbows. 

Shellie, I am so sorry your cousin is pregnant again! Sometimes life is just not fair! Don't feel bad for how you are feeling, they are your feelings and very justified. I am sorry you are feeling so discouraged but glad your DF was there to support you.

I am needing the universe to send some sticky dust to my lucky lady friends who need it! I am feeling frustrated for you ladies, you deserve your rainbows!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies 

Cupcake I was like tht so certain I was team pink lol... Can't wait to find out wot ur having..x

Mrs d sorry u had a wasted journey tht being closed but at least u will be home very soon Hun..x

Secret welcome, sorry about ur losses hopefully u get ur third time lucky..x

Shellie I'm so sorry ur cousin is pregnant again Hun... I remember crying my eyes out every time I got told ppl were pg... Ur time will come missy :hugs: x

Amy omg was it tht sore and dry? I kno they tell u to use lube...x

Afm having a boring day today... A bit of housework and hoping my mop comes today.x


----------



## Tawn

Secret09, I am so sorry for your loses hun. And what an awful thing for your coworker to say to you!!! I'm hoping this thread brings you lots of luck, but I know for certain it will bring you tons of support because the ladies on here are amazing. 

Shellie, IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!!!!!! Don't feel bad for the way you're feeling, you have been so patient for so long for your rainbow to arrive and it is definitely not easy just in general, never mind having to watch others get pg around you. :hugs: hun, I truly hope this is THE cycle!!

Amy, yikes!!!!! Sounds awful :( thanks for the heads up hun! I'm also glad you're still getting your free sessions, but is there any way to switch to the more experienced counselor?

Cheryl, haha you know you're nesting when you are that excited for a mop to show up!!!! You're house must be SO clean by now!!!!

Mrsd happy going home day!!! What time is your last treatment, and your flight?

Morning, cupcake, bailey cath ttc!!!

Afm, those damn cats are at it again. Screeching outside my bedroom window CONSTANTLY since 4am (I am not exaggerating!) even though dh has gotten up and chased them off twice. Soooo, I'm a bit tired this morning and less than loving towards the general feline population lol


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn my house never looks clean with gus boy and all his hair :( he's away to my mums for the weekend so at least if I get cleaning today it will stay clean..

I'm sorry they cats are pestering you through the night, I wud hate tht..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Ladies I think I either have a bug or food poisoning, since 10pm last night I have been back and forth to the bathroom with either sickness or diorahhea. I feel so weak and even the water I'm sipping I think I'm gonna throw up. I'm so worried for my baby will it hurt it? Sorry for selfish post I'm to weak and tired x


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake I had food positioning during this pregnancy too, and my midwife said it doesn't hurt or affect baby at all. She said to try your best to stay hydrated if you can (especially during recovery) but that the bacteria has no way of getting to the baby. 

It feels awful though!!!! So you have my sympathy! :hugs: but I hope that reassures you!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I could cry I feel so awful! I'm more worried about it being one of the nasty poisoning a like listeria or something, I ate some of a frozen pizza with salami and stuff on it, it was well cooked but what if its something on that that's made me ill. I hope it's just a bug. My whole body hurts :(( 

I read online that Noro or bugs can't affect the baby but serious food poisoning can, Urgh I hate this!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, big hugs to you. :hugs: 

Can you call your midwife? I am sure the baby will be fine, try and stay away from google if you can. Get some rest and I hope you feel much better soon. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome to the group secret, as the other ladies have said this is a lovely thread, I hope your bfp isn't far away x

Cath any update? x

Cupcake sorry you are feeling poo I hope it is all out of your system in 24 hrs, then you've just got the ms to cope with ;) big hugs I hope you are feeling better soon xx

Aw Cheryl gus is off to see nanny for the weekend haha enjoy the peace and quiet and I hope you get your mop so you can have a play with gus out of the way x

Tawn sorry about the cats, can you get one of those high pitch noise things to keep the cats away? x

Shellie so sorry you are going through it at the moment, it will be your time very soon x

Afm treatment is officially over yay :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::holly: just got to wait or my flight home now. I'm all bandaged up and I'm taking my mask home, got knows what the airport will think :plane::plane::plane::plane:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!! WWWOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I bet you cant wait to get home and jump in your own bed.....with DH!! WWOOHOOO!!

Nope BFFN from me hun, im feeling very shitty too so i think im going to be a bit quiet this weekend :blush: 

Cupcake I hope your feeling better hun xxx


----------



## Tawn

Mrsd I am so so so happy for you hun! The countdown to full recovery and ttc is officially ON! You have been so strong and patient, I can't wait for this summer for you!

Cath, big :hugs: you take a break if you need to babe. But if you want to unload and vent on here you know well be here for you too. :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

I cant wait for TTC to TTC ( :rofl: ) aswell!!! EEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! 

Thanks hun, im going to be busy this weekend so that'll take my mind of the bitch appearing, ill still pop on to stalk you lot though :-D xxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, :hugs:

MrsD, :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep for going home mrs d! You just be over the moon!

Cath boo for another bffn :( :hugs:

I am feeling a little better maybe, I've learned that loads of people at work are off with this bug to which makes me think it is a bug rather than anything more sinister. I still can't eat tho, is this bad for the baby?? Trying to drink at least x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

Cupcake sorry ur poorly Hun, as long as ur drinking u will be fine..x

Mrs d yeh for going home :) xx

Cath so sorry for ur bfn :hugs: x

Hey Tawn and Amy :wave: no bailey today?x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Still nearly bedtime Cath!! I'm off in a minute!

Wow, i can't believe you're 15 weeks already. It feels like just yesterday we were helping you deal with just getting to the 12-week mark. Yay, yay, yay for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Can't believe how quick it seems to have gone for you all!
> 
> Thanks for all your nice comments about my bump :blush:, I think it's about 50% baby, 50% cheeseburger lol!

ha, funny!!! cheeseburger! :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Good luck with changing your hours cath, sorry about the bfn xx
> 
> Bailey glad you had a good nights sleep on your air bed xx
> 
> Shellie sorry your dr wasn't more helpful xx
> 
> Cupcake how's the ms? xx
> 
> Tawn yay for getting ahead with work, even if it is a bummer now xx
> 
> Cheryl I love the new ticker xx
> 
> Amy how is the sleeping going? Xx
> 
> Ttc how are you feeling xx

i'm here...sorry if that sounds depressing. :-/


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc how are you doing hun, stupid question I know. I hope you are still very positive and hopeful for the future x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath sorry for your bffn <3 xxx

Cupcake yay for being an orange, and glad you are feeling a little better xx

Ttc big hugs hun, I hope the big dark cloud lifts a little soon xx

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxxxxx

Afm I had a fantastic nights sleep in my own bed, it's great to be home but now have all my stuff to sort out, wash and put away :( oh and to make things worse I can't poo :blush: I think it's down to the morphine. Not even vanilla ice cream is doing the trick so I've sent hubby to the chemist


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you are home mrs d!! Wow even ice cream isn't working, that's rubbish!! Try lots of orange juice too (always makes me need to go!!). 
I bet you were so glad to be back in your own bed, must be such a relief!! And so glad that its over now, got everything crossed all continues well for you and you will be ttc before you know it!!
Have you got any plans for today?

How is everyone else today? I had my Nana's funeral yesterday so didn't really come online. Hope everyone had a good day!

My mum has brought her Boots blood pressure machine thingy up for me and it still keeps saying my bp is high (about 150/90) which is weird coz you'd think it would be lower when I'm at home than when I was at hospital on Thursday! Plus the community MW never did call me to arrange to see me on Monday either so I'm gonna have to ring around on Monday morning.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey bet sleeping in your own bed never felt so good!!! I wondered why you had ice cream for breakfast but it makes sense now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey xxx

Aw hun I didn't know it was your nanas funeral yesterday, I hope it went as well as it possibly could <3 
If your bp is still up, make sure you chase up the mw Monday hun, you don't want to take any risks, I'm sure all is fine but we may be needing to meet Millie earlier than expected xx

Have you got anything nice planned for today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake I thought anyone who reads it will just think to soothe my throat, unless they know the real reason ;) xx

What are you up to today cupcake? xx


----------



## baileybubs

The funeral was as well as could be mrs d, it was sad and hard but was nice to see how loved she was and the whole family there.

I did get to meet my cousins little girl who is 7 months old and she was just gorgeous! My cousin's first daughter died at birth a couple if years ago because she had problems breathing and she didn't get enough oxygen so it was lovely to see her so happy with this little rainbow. She's also said she'll give me a load of stuff for Millie coz her lg is growing out of a lot of stuff now. 

Has the sickness subsided now cupcake?

I'm not doing anything today, just relaxing, I was so tired yesterday, it's getting hard just to go out of the house now lol! Plus the snow is keeping me in, I wouldn't drive in it so I'm glad I have nowhere to go lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I have my first proper mw checkup on Monday to, I get to wee in a cup yey!

Mrs d I have coloured my hair and waxed my eye brows. I also did a little DIY fringe trim and its a little short oops. 

What are you up to today?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I darent ever DIY my own hair coz when I was young (about 7) I decided to cut my own hair and then had to have it all chopped short and people thought I was a boy lol!!

I would love to do like a full pampering thing today, bath, face mask etc, but I just wish I could shave my legs lol!! I cant bend properly to reach (sorry tmi lol).

Oooh yay for your MW appt cupcake. Have you had any results back yet from any bloods you've had taken? Coz I got my results and my green notes back at my 16 week appt.

Has dh managed to get you anything from the chemist mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

I had my nt bloods back, is it the bloods from my booking appointment that ill get back on Monday? 

Lol will you be able to shave your legs before Millie's birth??


----------



## baileybubs

Not unless I get df to shave them for me haha! Which I do not like the idea of. I struggle just getting my trousers and socks on so god knows how I'd cope if I tried shaving, especially round the backs of my ankles etc :rofl:

Yeah it should be the bloods from your booking appt. They will have stuck a load of results sheets in your pregnancy notes which will show haemoglobin levels, evidence of infections etc, iron levels and stuff.


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: you girls made me chuckle xx

Yay for getting to wee in a cup tomorrow cupcake. I'm sure all is fine with your bloods otherwise they would have called sooner xx

Boo for not being able to shave your legs bailey, how about letting df loose with an electric shaver? I'm glad your nanas funeral went well and that's lovely about your cousin and her little girl <3 xx

I'm just waiting to check the ice cream hasn't done anything then I'll give Lactulose a go :blush: but at least hubby went to get it so the chemist will think its for him haha 

Not doing much today, just trying to sort out all my stuff I brought back but keep needing to sit down as I've got no energy


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey what about getting them waxed by a pro? Wgat kind of infections are they looking for? My mw didn't explain anything about anything to me at my booking appntment!

Mrs d I hope you can poo soon love :rofl:, I got a bit of trouble that way myself today but that's probably cos there's nothing in me!!


----------



## baileybubs

Make sure you rest and relax mrs d, your body has endured so much the last few weeks!

Oooh I just realised its after 2pm already, df should be home for his break soon so he can hoover lol, its been driving me bonkers that my rug is full of Bailey fur! But I just cant bring myself to hoover myself, I'm knackered and keep getting Braxton hicks!


----------



## baileybubs

I cant do waxing, my skins so sensitive that it goes all red and bumpy so I'm just gonna leave it, no-ones gonna care really are they? I'm sure I wont care when I'm in labour lol (either that or I'll give it a go shaving them in the shower, but I dont wanna do it too soon and it grow back haha!).

Just had a look at my notes cupcake and I was tested for;
- my haemoglobin levels
- Hepatitis B
- HIV 1+2
- Rubella
- my blood group
- Sickle cell
- Thalassemia
- Syphyliss
- antibodies against rhesus positive (coz I am rhesus negative)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm sure you won't be the First Lady to give birth with hairy legs! 

Ah thanks for the info, like I say she's not explained anything to me, ill see how she is at this appointment and if I'm still not happy then I'm gonna see if I can switch mws, but then I know if info that shell be on duty when I go in to give birth... Awkward!

Bailey make sure he does the hoovering! I've not done any hoovering since preg my hubs won't let me!


----------



## baileybubs

He's doing it for me now cupcake lol. Apparently he's had his phone on loud all day at work coz he's convinced I would phone him saying I'm in labour. I think my little trip to the hospital on Thursday was a bit of a reality check for him and he's realised that this may happen very soon! Plus I was convinced a few weeks ago that she would arrive today coz its the anniversary of my miscarriage. 

I have had a different MW every appointment cupcake, except one of them I think I managed to have 2 or 3 times lol.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Omg bailey!! That's insane! Please keep us updated, we need to know whether we are expecting our next lucky baby or not!!!
> 
> Cupcake, I think a lot of women have your same fears hun. I personally never minded dtd while pregnant and did it often with no cramping or spotting, but I think a lot of ladies feel nervous so you go with whatever makes you feel most comfortable. Plus, nowadays it hurts for me (which is strange!) and dh is a bit put off by how big she is and feeling her move etc so I think we will be waiting till after from now. So we do other things to keep that intimacy, iykwim :haha:
> 
> Cath, yay for extra profit!!!! And I really hope it's just early for you still chick!
> 
> Amy, your sleep is precious right now, as you haven't gotten much lately! Maybe a bit of afternoon delight on the weekend while Emily is napping if you are up for it is a good solution?
> 
> Afm, scan went well. Baby has evened out a bit and is now 60th percentile on her head and 75th on tummy. So slightly bigger than average, but I feel like she's right where she should be. I could see her surprisingly well today and confirmed thy she is definitely a she, so that is good!! Lol

Yay for scan going well today Tawn! Exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Bailey, glad you are okay! Make sure you take it super easy!! :hugs:
> 
> Tawn, glad you had a good scan and that Maddie is still Maddie :haha: and doing well!!
> 
> Cath, sore boobs is a great sign, fingers crossed for you! That's good you got the discount and can make a better profit!
> 
> Cheryl, can't wait to see the collages and the nursery! Good your furniture will come soon!
> 
> Cupcake, how's the sickness today?
> 
> Shellie, Ttc, MrsD, and Anyone else I missed- hope you're okay.

hanging in there...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry for keeping you all waiting today but didn't really know what was going on lol. They monitored my bp over a couple hours, it's went down to 130/90. Then they put me on the monitor for Millie's heartrate and movements as well as monitoring my stomach tensing (contractions). Millie is very happy and fine, I was getting "contractions" every 5-10 mins but they were just BH I think (or they felt like what I normally call BH!!).
> Had bloods taken and got the midwife coming out on Monday.
> 
> And that's the story of my day lol!!
> 
> Tawn - so glad everything looked ok on Maddie's scan!! And glad you got a good look at her!
> 
> Cath - those dummies sound a great idea!
> 
> Cupcake - how's your day been?
> 
> Amy - are you getting more rest Hun?
> 
> Cheryl - have you got a countdown ticker for your c section yet? Will they scan you again before they do it just to check that he's still breech?
> 
> Shellie - I hope O comes soon for you Hun so you can get down to catching that eggy!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok!!

So glad to hear everything is ok! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Bailey I'm glad all is good and I'm sticking with Millie arriving next weekend, your Easter bunny! xx
> 
> Tawn I'm glad you got a good look at maddie, not long to go xx
> 
> Cath did I miss the answer?? Can you start and finish work early? xx
> 
> Amy I'm glad Emily is starting to get into a routine allowing you more sleep xx
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a good day.
> 
> Afm we went to go on the emirates cable car by the O2 today but the damn thing is closed :( that was a waste of time and energy but on the plus side one zap left yay xx

yay for only one zap left! i bet that makes you happy.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

secret09 said:


> im hoping for my bfp this month i had two mc last yr n im on cd 25 (5dpo) im feeling sick n tired had a bit of pain on left side this morning but think im going to be disappointed 9 day wait now n im going to go insane!

hi girl...i hope you get your BFP too!!! Sorry for your miscarriages last year. They are the worst. I've had two official ones myself. Try to do some fun stuff these next 9 days to distract you or put your attention somewhere else. Good luck sweetie.


----------



## baileybubs

How are you doing ttc? Hope you are ok and resting up xxxxxx

I'm gonna stick a load of stuff on ebay later, just to see how it all goes and see if I can make a few quid just to help keep us ticking over the next few weeks. Although I'm worrying I will sell stuff on ebay then wont be able to post it coz I'll go into labour haha!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> girls I'm feeling soo upset right now.
> 
> I feel horrible for how I feel but I can't help it. Remember my cousin who I told you all about months ago that I got all upset about when she announced when she was pregnant when she wasnt even trying? Well I got over it and she had her beautiful baby boy in December. But then today she calls me saying there may be a problem with the bridemaid dress we ordered for her because she pregnant AGAIN! I tried to be nice on the phone with her, but the second I got off the phone DF asked me if I was ok, and I just starting balling :cry: He held me and I cried and he said it'll be ok, that it'll happen for us, but all I feel like is its not f**king fair. We've been trying for nearly a year and a half, and she isn't even trying and BOOM pregnant!! I just want to crawl in a hole. I was doing so well, and now this :nope: I feel like I am never, ever going to be a mom. All i want to do is cry.

Oh honey, that's totally understandable! It sucks so bad when we hear things like this...like it's just never going to be our turn or work out for us...but it WILL. we have to continue believing that. Hang in there sweetie and I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Secret09, I am so sorry for your loses hun. And what an awful thing for your coworker to say to you!!! I'm hoping this thread brings you lots of luck, but I know for certain it will bring you tons of support because the ladies on here are amazing.
> 
> Shellie, IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!!!!!! Don't feel bad for the way you're feeling, you have been so patient for so long for your rainbow to arrive and it is definitely not easy just in general, never mind having to watch others get pg around you. :hugs: hun, I truly hope this is THE cycle!!
> 
> Amy, yikes!!!!! Sounds awful :( thanks for the heads up hun! I'm also glad you're still getting your free sessions, but is there any way to switch to the more experienced counselor?
> 
> Cheryl, haha yoknow you're nesting when you are that excited for a mop to show up!!!! You're house must be SO clean by now!!!!
> 
> Mrsd happy going home day!!! What time is your last treatment, and your flight?
> 
> Morning, cupcake, bailey cath ttc!!!
> 
> Afm, those damn cats are at it again. Screeching outside my bedroom window CONSTANTLY since 4am (I am not exaggerating!) even though dh has gotten up and chased them off twice. Soooo, I'm a bit tired this morning and less than loving towards the general feline population lol

Morning Tawn! :hi:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ladies I think I either have a bug or food poisoning, since 10pm last night I have been back and forth to the bathroom with either sickness or diorahhea. I feel so weak and even the water I'm sipping I think I'm gonna throw up. I'm so worried for my baby will it hurt it? Sorry for selfish post I'm to weak and tired x

oh no, i hope you are ok and feel better soon! ugh!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> MrsD :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!! WWWOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I bet you cant wait to get home and jump in your own bed.....with DH!! WWOOHOOO!!
> 
> Nope BFFN from me hun, im feeling very shitty too so i think im going to be a bit quiet this weekend :blush:
> 
> Cupcake I hope your feeling better hun xxx

Ugh...just so sorry and annoyed for you Cath. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ttc how are you doing hun, stupid question I know. I hope you are still very positive and hopeful for the future x

hi...i'm hopeful but just still so sad. i really don't know how long this "getting over it" will take...i cry every day. I think once we start the extensive blood work i'll be doing better because i'll feel like something is happening...you know? right now it's just waiting time...waiting for my number to get to 0 and waiting is just the worst no matter what. but thank you all so much for your continued support. it means the world to me. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Cath sorry for your bffn <3 xxx
> 
> Cupcake yay for being an orange, and glad you are feeling a little better xx
> 
> Ttc big hugs hun, I hope the big dark cloud lifts a little soon xx
> 
> I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxxxxxx
> 
> Afm I had a fantastic nights sleep in my own bed, it's great to be home but now have all my stuff to sort out, wash and put away :( oh and to make things worse I can't poo :blush: I think it's down to the morphine. Not even vanilla ice cream is doing the trick so I've sent hubby to the chemist

so glad you're home and in your own bed MrsD. Sorry about the constipation though...try apple juice.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> The funeral was as well as could be mrs d, it was sad and hard but was nice to see how loved she was and the whole family there.
> 
> I did get to meet my cousins little girl who is 7 months old and she was just gorgeous! My cousin's first daughter died at birth a couple if years ago because she had problems breathing and she didn't get enough oxygen so it was lovely to see her so happy with this little rainbow. She's also said she'll give me a load of stuff for Millie coz her lg is growing out of a lot of stuff now.
> 
> Has the sickness subsided now cupcake?
> 
> I'm not doing anything today, just relaxing, I was so tired yesterday, it's getting hard just to go out of the house now lol! Plus the snow is keeping me in, I wouldn't drive in it so I'm glad I have nowhere to go lol!!

oh i love hearing that about your cousin getting her little girl after such a tragedy like that. makes me smile.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> How are you doing ttc? Hope you are ok and resting up xxxxxx
> 
> I'm gonna stick a load of stuff on ebay later, just to see how it all goes and see if I can make a few quid just to help keep us ticking over the next few weeks. Although I'm worrying I will sell stuff on ebay then wont be able to post it coz I'll go into labour haha!

i'm ok...still very sad and just trying to keep busy...thank you for asking. doing laundry today and cleaning a little...and just realized i haven't eaten yet today...need to do that. i've lost 4.5 pounds since last monday...i'm sure it's depression related and will return quickly once i'm back t normal but i do want to lose 25 pounds before getting preggers again as i'm a bit overweight.


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, make sure you are eating Hun as hard as it might be. You have every right to cry, you lost your beautiful babies. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies how are u doin?xx

Mrs d I hope u hav poohed by now uh nothing worse when u can't go..x

Cupcake ur hubby is so nice not letting u Hoover mines thinks he's doin me a favour lifting it up and down stairs...x

Bailey I didn't realise it was ur nana's funeral yest :hugs: hope ur ok... Just rest up getting they Braxton hicks..x

Ttc hope ur ok Hun..x

Hey Amy...x

Afm had a lazy morning then went for lunch with my mum and dad.. It was yummy every time I go out for food I get extra on my plate and the waiters say since ur eating for 2, I can't eat tht much too :(

Well tomoro is my baby shower so I'm looking forward to it, it's at my mums house.. I just want my furniture now I think m&ps hav it in now but the hav now been closed cos of the bad weather :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl!

My df is like your dh, thinks he's doing me a favour taking the Hoover upstairs for me! He tuts at me whenever I ask him to Hoover, but then if I get a bad back or tired from doing it myself he tells me off coz I should have waited for him to do it lol!! Men lol!

I hope you get your nursery furniture soon Cheryl!!

I'm wondering if I should time my Braxton hicks, they happen so often lol! But I'm not in any pain so it's probably pointless and me just getting my hopes up that something's starting lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha doing you a favour carrying the Hoover up and down the stairs :rofl: xx

Cheryl I'm glad you had a nice time at lunch with your mum and dad today and I hope you get completely spoilt at your baby shower tomorrow xx

Bailey are you still getting bh, maybe it is real contractions now? xx

Nope still not pooed not sure how long stuff takes to work, I'll have some more shortly if still nothing :blush: x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no mrs d that must be crap (excuse the pun!). Nothing working? Maybe try a hot water bottle across your back or hot shower/bath to relax your bowels. 

Nah they are completely painless and are irregular these BH, sometimes they are every 5 mins, sometimes every hour or so, must just be getting more practice. It's strange that I can't wait for them to start hurting lol!


----------



## baileybubs

And I forgot to say Cheryl, so excited (and jealous!) of your shower tomorrow! I bet you can't wait!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, happy shower day!!! 

MrsD, hope the meds worked and you were able to go!

Bailey, hope you are feeling okay. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Amy how are you? You were awake very early again Hun! Hope you are getting some sleep.

Cheryl - I hope you have a lovely baby shower today!!

Mrs d - has anything worked to help you "go" yet? I saw your pics of your treatment on fb, that looks so painful! And did you say technically it will carry on "cooking" for another 3 weeks before it starts to heal?

Cupcake - how are you feeling today Hun?

Cath - hope you are ok after bffn, and keeping busy with your little gemz.

Tawn - are you busy being a domestic goddess as usual lol? Hope you and Maddie are ok!

Hope everyone else is well today.

AFM - well my df must have finally realised I'm pregnant and about to give birth lol, I got breakfast in bed this morning!! It was just tea and toast but the thoughts there isn't it? I think Thursday really did hit home for him and make him realise!
I've had cramps going on through the night too. But I can't say I can feel my stomach tightening when I have them? They are like strong menstrual cramps and they come and go but I wouldn't say they have a peak like you would expect a contraction to! It's very confusing, I keep thinking that surely I will KNOW when it's a real contraction though.


----------



## baileybubs

Df has now run me a bath too!!! I'm amazed!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl enjoy your shower hun! I hope you are spoiled!

Bailey wow what's happened to your df?!? Still enjoy it whole you can hun! Is he off with you today?


----------



## baileybubs

No he's at work today, but turns out he was supposed to be being picked up at 8.30 and his friend was late so that's why I got made the breakfast and a bath run for me. But still at least he thought to do it whilst he had the spare time, he could have just sat watching tv or something lol!!

I really don't know what to think of these cramps. Hoping the bath might ease them a bit. I don't want to get my hopes up that something is happening but I also don't want to be ignoring it when it could be the start!! If only it was like how you see it on tv where all of a sudden the pregnant lady's waters break with no warning, or they suddenly get a massive contraction out of nowhere lol!! They don't tell you about all this guess work beforehand lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Wow Bailey! There is hope for DF yet :haha: So glad he is wising up and taking good care of you! And I know what you mean, I was just googling the other day "how will you know if you are going into labour" because us FTM don't really have a clue what it will feel like, do we?! :wacko: Hope the bath helps!

Cheryl, happy shower day! Make sure to post pics of all your lovely gifts!

Cupcake, how is your sickness bug today? Feeling better?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Tawn! :hi: what are you up to today? Any nice plans? 

Yeah I feel silly asking the question "will I know it's labour?" Coz you just assume it will be obvious lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Thanks guys I'm looking forward to it today I'm just hoping not to slip out tht we are team blue..x

Aw bailey a wee bath sounds good to ease ur cramps, the other day I really struggled to get back out tho..x


----------



## Tawn

Oh I forgot you weren't telling you were team blue Cheryl! I would totally mess up and spill the beans! Lol! 

Bailey, I had a friend tell me her contractions were just like period cramps the whole way through. Not what I expected at all! So now I have no idea! Lol. Plus, I never really feel my BH (I only notice if I have my hand on my tummy and feel it go tight) so have NO CLUE how many I get at all! I believe how close you are though, are you going crazy being on labour watch yet?


----------



## Tawn

Oh and to answer your question, no big plans here today! There are a couple of inches of snow on the ground, which is my perfect excuse to wrap up warm and do nothing today! Stepson is off after lunch to his grandparents house for a few hours, so I will be enjoying being able to watch some grown up TV and lounging lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sounds like the perfect plan Tawn, thats what I'm doing too coz we still have snow as well.
It is driving me bonkers being on labour watch, its really hard not to get my hopes up coz I can just imagine I will still be waiting in 3 weeks time lol. I can tell its definately leading up to it but the question is how long is this lead up?? I also have a really high pain threshold so sometimes wonder if I am playing down how much pain I am in!

Cheryl - I dont know how I would cope not letting it slip about little Leo! If you accidentally mention his name just say thats the name if its a boy and have a girls name ready too.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno our names are a secret too.. So hopefully I won't slip up.x

Aw Tawn sounds like a nice wee day u hav planned...x

Bailey can u not call triage to ask about ur cramps...x


----------



## baileybubs

I mentioned them on Thursday and they just said its my body preparing for labour Cheryl. Unless they become regular and more painful I am guessing.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, sounds like early contractions maybe? Make sure you ask the midwife about them tomorrow. Do you know when your bloodwork comes back? Oh and yay for your DF! Finally!

Cheryl, have fun today, good luck not letting Leo's name slip! 

Emily is doing well, has her 2 month check up tomorrow which is good as she has had a bit of a rash off and on that I want them to check as well as having several other questions. Em is on a bit more of a schedule/ routine now and seems more willing to lay down in her bassinet at night now!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG bailey what has happened to you df???? I hope it lasts xxx

Tawn have a lovely day watching grown up telly xx

Cheryl enjoy your baby shower and I hope you don't slip up xx

Cupcake how are you feeling hun? xx

Amy did you get much sleep last night? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh Amy we posted at the same time, that is great news that Emily is falling into a routine, more time for mummy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Glad to hear Emily is in more of a routine Amy! That's great.

I already mentioned the cramps to the MW's on Thursday Amy and they just said its my body getting ready (they can be very blasé in the UK NHS!). But I will bring it up again tomorrow if I actually get to see a MW, I was supposed to be called on Friday by the community MW to arrange for her to come and see me but she never phoned!

Mrs d I know my df must have finally realised I'm pregnant lol!! What are you up to today?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, make SURE you get seen on Monday. With blood pressure like that you don't want to mess around if it is back up! And make sure you are taking it super easy... just to be safe and you will also NOT regret it once Millie is here!!! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy, I've got my mums blood pressure monitor with me now and it keeps saying 140/90 so I will tell them that tomorrow, I know these machines aren't always reliable but they should pay attention if I tell them that lol! I will make sure some sort of health professional takes my blood pressure tomorrow though don't worry Amy.


----------



## baileybubs

And I've so far done nothing today except wash up. I'm using my birthing ball as well coz it's comfier than the sofa! 
My mum told me that when she went into labour with me she started with having high bp at her MW appt and was sent to hospital then went into labour. Maybe it will be similar for me!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, good to know that you are keeping track of it and taking it easy. I am also glad to see it isn't reading as high as it was at first on Thursday at home now! I do think it is common for it to go up some right at the end. 

I just want to make sure that you and Millie are okay, and being looked after properly.. I worry. <3


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for worrying amy, it's lovely to know that you ladies care so much about me be Millie :hugs: 

I will keep you all updated tomorrow too, hopefully with less of a time gap than last time! 

For today it's continuing being lazy and just watching tv!


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your day on your sofa watching lots of pants telly, I'm doing the same yay. I've put a stew in the crockpot for tonight's tea, hopefully I can swallow some of it as its soft and I'm lying on the sofa now.

Oh and I forgot to say I managed to "go" last night and again this morning so hopefully everything is back on track now , thanks for all your interest in my bowel movements :rofl: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey congrats on the 'movement' mrs d! What a relief! :rofl:

Bailey I'm glad you have your feet up today, I'm still thinking Millie will be here by next weekend! But make sure you get checked out tomorrow x

Think we are all having lazy afternoons! We've just been for a carvery (now I can eat again!) and are chilling out now! 

Tawn glad you are getting some rest to. 

Amy more cute pics of Emily on FB, such a sweet bubba :)


----------



## MrsDuck

You must be feeling better cupcake yay if you've had a carvery and want to eat again, I could murder some nice food such as a roast drool xx

Enjoy your lazy afternoons ladies, I'm enjoying mine ;) xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I was a bit better yesterday but still struggled to eat, was hungry today tho! Friday was the sickest I've felt in weeks and I've had ms for the past 11 weeks lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun 11 weeks! You poor thing, I hope this is the end of it now xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol who knows! 4 days til the magical 16 weeks when ill feel amazing apparently!

When do you go back to work hun? X


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm carvery, I could just eat a roast! Glad you can eat again cupcake!

And glad you could go mrs d :rofl: hope everything stays normal!

I'm enjoying my relaxing day again but I'm so restless! I just got up and did the washing up and got the laundry out coz I felt I needed to do something and had to sit back down again lol, I feel so lazy! 

I don't know what to have for tea myself, might just have beans and sausage on toast lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you can't wait cupcake x

Bailey sit down woman and leave the chores alone haha x

Not sure when I'm back to work, have to go back to dr after Easter and see what he says x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Been busy w/ wedding stuff so haven't been online in a couple of days. How's everybody doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi shellie ooooh wedding stuff how exciting are you nearly sorted now?

Most of us have had a quiet day on the sofa in front of the telly today, so you haven't missed much xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Df has now run me a bath too!!! I'm amazed!

oh wow, look at you!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

How are you all today?

I'm currently watching this morning where there is a discussion from a woman who was so traumatised by the birth of her son so much that she was afraid to have sex again.......why am I watching this??!! 

The midwife has been to see me and my bp is only 130/86, she said I shouldn't use the bp monitor my mum gave me coz they can be inaccurate. But being seen again on Thursday too, she just said that if I have any signs at all of headaches or visual disturbances then to call the day unit. Other than that the cramps are still on and off but don't think it's any sign just yet. 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey!

TURN.TV.OFF.NOW!

Had mw appointment, all went well :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, so glad you were seen and that your BP is doing better! Still rest up!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congrats to both of you on your good midwife appointments xx

By the way, none of you preggo ladies watch one born this week, Iplayer it once you've had your bubbas xx

I've just finally got up, I've been awake all night in pain that I just couldn't stop, I got up had a shower at some early hour and put new dressings on my neck which helped short term to get me back to sleep, I'm so tired :( xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d you poor thing, have they given you any painkillers to help you cope with the pain? Can you put anything else on to soothe it or not?
I've heard about this weeks OBEM. Don't know if I'm going to watch it yet. 

Cupcake did you get your notes back an the results from your blood tests?

Amy how's Emily today? I love all the pics you have of her on Facebook, she is so gorgeous!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies bailey u shud just watch friends now don't risk any scary programmes lol.. Glad ur blood pressure is lowering..x

Cupcake yeh for ur midwife appointment going well Hun..x

Hey Amy how u doing?x

Mrs d so sorry u were in pain all night :hugs: x

Afm baby shower was great yesterday, bailey are u really thirsty the now? All I've done is drink loads it's got me worried so I'm seeing my mw on thurs to see if she will do a wee sugar test... Oh and my mop has came and I can't be arsed using it lol.. Was up all night tho feeling sick and had a sore throat and wanting to pee all night..x


----------



## CherylC3

Wots on obem this wk thts bad?x


----------



## baileybubs

Glad your baby shower went well Cheryl! Did you manage not to slip up? 

Yeah I am always thirsty, I can't sleep through the night without constantly having a sip of water coz my mouth goes so dry. I drink about 3 bottles of water a day, as well as about 1 and a half pints of milk and then sometimes juice or pop too, and always one cup of tea in a morning! Mentioned it to MW and as always was told it was normal (they seem to say that a lot to me!). But I've recently had bloods checked and stuff too so I'm guessing all is ok.


----------



## baileybubs

Glad your baby shower went well Cheryl! Did you manage not to slip up? 

Yeah I am always thirsty, I can't sleep through the night without constantly having a sip of water coz my mouth goes so dry. I drink about 3 bottles of water a day, as well as about 1 and a half pints of milk and then sometimes juice or pop too, and always one cup of tea in a morning! Mentioned it to MW and as always was told it was normal (they seem to say that a lot to me!). But I've recently had bloods checked and stuff too so I'm guessing all is ok.


----------



## baileybubs

Not sure why that posted twice lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah never slipped up, it was a nice wee day I told everyone no gifts but I got spoiled, my friends got me a beauty voucher so I'm going next tues to get my waxing done. And my aunt got us a swing bouncy chair, Colin built it up and it's huge lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's lovely, and so nice of your friends to get you that beauty voucher. 
Glad you were spoiled!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm dying Tokyo when Millie's coming Hun...x


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cheryl glad ur shower went well!

Bailey, glad ur app went well, I think u'll have her this week! But I guess I was wrong about u having her on friday  Oh well lol

Mrs D hopefully you can get in a nice refreshing nap, and that ur pain will subside! 

Cupcake, is ur ms doing as well as it was yesterday? Hopefully you've passed the ms hump!

AFM, nothing really going on. AF has been gone since Thursday. Its early but we're getting our BD practice in LOL. BD'd Thursday, Friday and Sunday (Not Saturday, DF's mom stayed over and DF felt really weird about doing it while his mom was down the hall LOL). I thought I saw some ewcm during the day yesterday (which is too early since I'm expecting to O in 8 days from now), so I'm gonna be extra watchful of it since I don't want an early O to surprise me! If it does at least we're BDing. But I hope its not early, only because assuming I don't get preggo before our wedding, right now it all works out that my wedding day is during my fertile phase!!! soooo I don't want it to change!!!!!! lol So if nothing happens before, can the universe at least give me a wedding baby????


----------



## cupcake1981

What happens on OBEM this week?!? Can it be worse than the one where the back got stuck that time? 

Yes got bloods back bailey, I don't have syphallis lol. Haha, no they were all clear, my mum cake so was nice for her to hear bubs to.

What everyone been up to? x


----------



## Tawn

Awww SHellie, a wedding baby would be amazing! But I can't help secretly hoping that it happens even before then!

Cheryl, so glad you had a lovely shower! The beauty treatment sounds fab!

Bailey, hurry up and have that baby now, k? Hahah. I am getting impatient for you! :)

MrsD, so sorry you are still in so much pain :( Try and rest as much as you can and take lots of pain meds to dull the pain. Or maybe a few alcoholic beverages if you are allowed? :winkwink:

Amy, glad Emily is doing so well! Bout time she gave her mama a break! I love her pics on fb hun (weird that they only showed up on Sat or Sunday for me when you said you posted them a while back?)

Hiiiiiiiii Everyone else!

AFM, I HATED my lazy day yesterday! LOL. I was so bored I was bugging DH saying "I'm soooo borrrred" like a little kid :haha: but there was nothing to do because it was Sunday (ie everything closed) and it was all snowy and icy and horrible! I was almost happy to be back to work this morning, which I think means there is something seriously wrong with me! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I'm glad your baby shower went well and that you didn't slip up xx

Shellie a wedding baby will be so special xx

Tawn how can you be bored you are action woman haha is your freezer full now? xx

Bailey and Cheryl sorry for the constant thirst, I'm with you on that its not nice xx

I hope everyone is good xx

It's been my worst day by far today, I can't get comfy in any position, I feel sick from constantly swallowing all this extra mucus that is being produced to help mend my throat, my neck is too sore to have it bandaged but without it the cream dries quickly, I just feel I can't win, so much for me not moaning huh, I'm making up for it now. Anyhow I hope today is my worst day and things start to improve, the meds aren't doing anything today but I can't up my morphine without the drs ok and I don't have the energy or anyone to take me to the dr during the day, I've tried to sleep as much as possible today to help get me through, I feel like crying :cry:


----------



## Tawn

OHHHH no MrsD! :( I am so sorry hun, that sounds absolutely positively AWFUL! You are way overdue a whinge, and I think I would just spend the entire day crying if I was in as much pain as you are hun, so don't even think twice about it! Is there any way you can take a sleeping tablet tonight to try and just knock yourself out to get some rest? Or would that be a no-no with the pain meds?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d I'm so sorry you feel so bad :( :hugs: winge and moan as much as you like xxx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Aww Mrs D :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, :hugs: You have every right to whine... you've been through a lot! I hope you are able to get some relief and that things get better for you from here. Rest if you can, your body likely needs it!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d it sounds like you've had an awful day, you have every right to complain, I hope you feel better soon Hun. Is there noone who can take you to the doctors tomorrow Hun to try and up your meds?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xxxx

I don't really want to up the morphine, it already makes me sleepy, although I've been on maximum paracetamol for a few weeks now. I knew it was going to get worse before it got better, so I'll just have to put up with it xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Big hugs mrs d, I only hope it can only get better for you from here xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling much better watching embarrassing bodies, brings me back to reality that there are many people out there much worse off than me, I just need to grow a pair xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d just rest up Hun...xx

I can't believe how bad the weather is down south, we hav totally missed it this yr. oh and my furniture is on its way should hav it by next Friday as long as the weather isn't bad down south. Xx

Wot are ur plans today?x


----------



## baileybubs

Wow talk about cutting it fine for your furniture Cheryl! I hope the Easter bank holidays don't cause more delay for you.
How are you finding mat leave? 

Mrs d I hope you managed to sleep I'm last night and feel a bit better today x


----------



## MrsDuck

Feeling a little better today thanks, forced myself to do some washing up and give our bathroom a little clean but now back on the sofa, hopefully yesterday was my peak and now I'm on the mend aarghhh I can hope :) 

Cheryl I hope Leo's furniture doesn't get held up any longer. Have you tried your mop yet? xx

Bailey anymore bh? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah make sure you stay on that sofa mrs d, rest up. I know that keeping busy can sometimes take your mind off the pain though cant it? I was just trying to get on with the laundry and ignore the cramps (IBS cramps this time!!) but had to sit down.

I'm still getting BH and during the night and evenings I am getting cramps but nothing more or regular. I'll keep bouncing on my ball lol. Think I've hit a bit of a brick wall today though and really frustrated that theres no real signs.....which is silly coz she isnt even due for 9 more days!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Bailey, speaking of IBS cramps, my cousin told me when she went into labour at 38 weeks in December her contractions felt like bad cramps for #2, and didnt realize it was actually labor til a few hours later and ended up arriving at the hospital already 9cm dialated! Just thought u should know! 

Ugh, I still hate thinking about how she's pregnant again already!!! I hate feeling soo envious towards her. It's not like me :nope:


I'm still not really sure about my cm! Yesterday it seemed like it got more fertile-like (like a mix between creamy and ewcm which is how it starts for me). Can't really tell yet what its like today as my cm tends to be dry in the morning after we've BD'd the night before (perhaps my cm is busy in the morning nurishing swimmers? lol), so I'll have to see what it's like later. Plus I dont wanna mistake anything that might be "leftover" for cm! If it does seem like it really is fertile I might start OPKS this evening. And if it is fertile, I donno why I'm starting soo early!!!??? Normally I O CD 18! Maybe my body feels bad that the universe made a mistake by taking my stork to my cousin instead and is trying to fix it lol! :dohh: All I hope now is that the progesterone cream I ordered gets here ASAP incase I do O early!


----------



## baileybubs

You never know Shellie maybe you will O early! I never paid much attention to cm really as I just used opks (to the point of frustration sometimes as on my last cycle before my bfp I didnt O til cd21!!).

And yikes on the IBS cramps tip!! They have gone now, and I did eat pizza last night (bread and yeast are my IBS downfall) so I'm thinking it was just IBS, just havent really had it since being pregnant.

And dont feel bad about being envious towards your cousin, you have every right too and its a natural response Shellie. I felt envious towards my SIL when she got pregnant 2 weeks after I mc'd so suddenly it went from discussions of my baby to discussions of her baby instead, made me very sad, but its a normal reaction. 
You will get your rainbow, PMA!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Bailey yeah cutting it fine but I can't do anything about it, I'm loving ml but all I'm doing is cleaning ad hoovering I can't help myself lol.
I think ur going to hav Millie very close to the 9th Hun..x

Mrs d hope ur not suffering too much rest up... Oh the mop is great I've only used it on my floors I've not used the hand held bit for work tops and tiles yet..x

Shellie I hope u o soon.. It's horrible to hear someone's pg when ur desperate for a baby don't worry tho ur time will come xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi ladies!

Mrs d glad you are a little better today, hopefully yesterday was your worst day! 

Bailey what you up to today? 

Cherylbet you can't wait for that furniture to arrive so you can start properly nesting!

Shellie hope you O soon! 

We have been to babies r us and a local baby shop today to look at prams and stuff. I have fallen in live with an iCandy :wacko:, gonna go to the big John Lewis tomorrow to look at the other ones to check which model we want. Oh and in babies r us they had a bottle/sterilising set for that closer to nature range (easier to switch between bf and formula cos of the teat design) which came with an electric steriliser and bottles etc, was £70 instead of £140, to soon to buy? But such a bargain......tempting....


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno cupcake I just hope it comes next wk... Thts the steriliser we bought.. Not too soon to buy cos u will need it and u need to pick up the bargains while there on. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone?? Bailey did you go into labour or something? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Buy it hun, you are still going to be asking at 30 weeks if its too soon to be buying ;) haha the bargains won't be around for long xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I will mrs d!! I think ill start finding it easier to buy after 20 weeks when we know pink or blue! Am tempted by the steriliser set tho. 

How are you feeling tonight? X


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm still here cupcake just quiet today.

I say buy the steriliser Hun, I haven't actually got one yet so I am definately all for getting things while you can!! I kept putting it off too coz I didn't want to spend money unnecessarily (if I exclusively BF then shouldn't need one yet). But now panicking coz I don't have one lol!

Mrs d how've you been today?


----------



## AmyB1978

I am just popping in to say hi... I have been stalking all of you on a regular basis, just not posting much. 

Emily is doing well, had her 2 month check-up yesterday and is now 9 pounds 15 ounces and 20.5 inches long! Her doctor was pleased with everything and helped ease a few of my concerns. She had 5 (I think?) vaccines and was so lethargic and miserable all the rest of the day and last night, she didn't even want to nurse. :( She seems a little off today but better than yesterday. She went to her Daddy's work today to meet his coworkers for the first time and they were all very nice and excited to see her! 

I started bleeding again the other day, WTF, but this time it is, so far, really light. At this point I don't know what to think but it is all very frustrating... maybe my hormones are just all screwed up right now, I dunno? I am not going to call the Dr though unless something really seems off or the bleeding gets heavy as I didn't really get any answers last time around (it didn't seem like they could figure it out.)

Cupcake, I would go ahead and get deals when you see them... I don't think it ever feels "not too early" and deals are deals, it would suck to buy the same thing full price later on!

Bailey, hope your BH aren't too bad and that you are resting up.

Cheryl, I bet that you are excited to get Leo's furniture! Make sure you try to rest some too on ML and not use every second to clean, you are going to need to be rested up for Mr. Leo's long nights! :)

Cath, I saw your post on FB about all the people your LittleGemz page has reached, way to go girl!!!! :happydance:

Tawn, you have been quieter than usual, I hope you are okay?

MrsD, I hope that your pain has eased some and you are feeling a bit better. Try to just let yourself rest, you don't need to force yourself to clean... your body has been through it and a very wise woman (you) told me once that the dust will still be there when your body has healed!

Shellie, how is the wedding planning? Is it all consuming right now? Are you excited? nervous? My one year wedding anniversary is April 8th and it is hard to believe that it was a year ago I was doing last minute prep for my big day! Enjoy the planning and I've got my fingers crossed for a wedding baby for you (if not before!)

I am sure I am missing people and I am sorry but I hope you are all well!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey they have a big sake on in babies r us at the mo. I'm toying with whether we need one as I want to exclusively bf to but if you express so df can do some feeding I guess you'll need one.

Amy glad Emily is doing well! She is thriving! Was the bleeding caused by dtd the other day?

Oh I never said, we finally dtd on Sunday am, was really good and no spotting touch wood :) but my lady parts have felt a bit sore inside since :blush:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, you are braver than I was... we only dtd a handful of times during pregnancy, I was so scared and such a wuss! I didn't even think of the fact that we had sex with the bleeding, it was a few days later but you might be onto something... it's been really light so far and barely there.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies up again thru the night uncomfortable and restless :(

Hey mrs d I do hope u are resting Hun...x

Bailey I thot u had maybe went into labour yest as u were very quiet..x

Amy aw sorry the bleeding has started again hope it stays light tho.. Yeh for Emily visiting hubby's work..x

Afm u kno I. Said my aunt bought us a baby swing, omg it's awful it's got a buzzing and clicking sound when the swing is on and the animal sounds wud scare the life out a child and the music is so bad I had to txt her to se if she had he receipt and now I feel really bad.. I just feel its a waste of money I mean we got a wee fisher price bouncer for £26 ad it's amazing. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, better to let her know then to have it go unused. I am sure there are
Other things you need more than a loud and scary swing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm going to call the store in the morning to see if I can change it over without a receipt, I mean I could swap it for a walker and a high chair or travel cot, do u think having Emily we wud need a bouncy chair and a sing chair?x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, it is going to depend on Leo. Emily has both but her bouncer seat is the baby Bjorn bouncer and doesn't vibrate or move unless she kicks. She likes her swing but doesn't love it and I wouldn't say we need it but some kids it is the only place they stop crying and others hate it so it really is going to depend on what he likes. Our swing was a hand me down from a friend otherwise I dunno if we'd have gotten one.


----------



## CherylC3

I've called the store and they will change it there's a bright stars quiet swing we're going to swap it for. X


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - glad they are swapping your bouncer, there's no point you having one you won't use. 
I haven't even got a bouncer!! I don't wanna buy stuff coz I don't know what others might buy us once she is born.

Amy - I'm with you, I've not enjoyed dtd at all since about 16 weeks pregnant coz it was just too uncomfortable. And not coz of the bump either, it just felt uncomfortable! Although now I am almost 39 weeks I am thinking of seeing if df is wanting to try and see if any of these old wives tales are true lol! Plus I do really miss dtd!!

Well I think it's safe to say I am nesting! I have washed up, cleaned the kitchen, mopped, hoovered, cleaned the oven, and now I'm washing all Millie's clothes as well as sorting through my own for eBay selling lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I just hate how we bought the wee bouncy chair we liked and my aunt pushed this huge and I mean its huge on us when we don't need 2...x

I'm with u guys sex has been awful thru pregnancy and we haven't done it for a few wks now..x

Welcome to my world bailey on the nesting I'm sat here not even washed my face but my house is spotless lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Good news they will change the chair, hopefully Leo will use the new one more than the scary one xx

Cupcake yay for dtd xx

Happy nesting ladies, I can't wait for your bubbas to arrive xx

Amy I'm sorry you had more bleeding and you are right sod the housework, I ventured to the shop with my mum earlier but I'm now pooped xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you are taking it easy mrs d!

Don't forget ladies OBEM is quite sad tonight I believe so don't watch it of you think it might upset you too much. I am still going to watch it, but I may regret it. I think it's brave of the parents to allow it to air and tell their story. 

How's everyone's day been? Mines been strange! Our landlady is having our driveway redone so currently using the back door and there's lots of workmen outside my house all day lol! Then df's cousin asked if she could one round and see me, she got here at 3 an only just left lol, was really nice to have to company, she's been signed off work so think she was bored lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Cheryl I'm with you, my hair is just thrown up in and bobble and I wear whatever baggy clothes feel comfiest so I look a mess but my house is soooo tidy lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey! 

I can't decide whether to watch OBEM or not, think it might scare me b4 20 week scan and I'm scared enough if it as it is! 

We have been pram shopping again today, we have looked at every pram in Portsmouth and Southampton now and I still don't know which one i want as they all have a draw back :(


----------



## baileybubs

Well I don't know exactly what they will show on OBEM coz I know the baby survives til 6 days old and had a condition that they had been aware of since the 12 week scan, but it won't make it any less heartbreaking or sad. 

For your pram maybe think about what's the most important things for you. For me it was the size so it fit in my car and how easy it was to collapse and put all the bits together (as well as not too expensive lol!!).


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

I'm avoiding obem this week don't want to see it so close to Leo coming.. We swapped our chair we got stuff we wud need down the line like a travel cot, a music toy thing tht sings and counts hubby played with it for half an hr when we got home and we got numbers for the bath a few teething toys and a swirl mobile for the car seat. Money better spent than tht noisy chair...x

Bailey ur right anything baggy is best lol..x

Cupcake I was lost looking at prams online and in mamas and papas but our pram we just loved it when we seen it and its compact its the joolz earth edition in navy blue with tan, u shud hav a look I think it's cheaper than an icandy. Xx

Hey mrs d and Amy..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Cheryl glad you got things you needed instead of the huge noisy chair lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies wots ur plans today?xx

I'm meeting my accountant to get everything sorted before Leo is here then just back home for a lazy day with hubby... Oh and my mum and dad is picking up my pram :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl,

Aw I hope you enjoy your nice relaxing day with dh. Make him do all your housework whilst you sit on the sofa relaxing!!

I've got my MW appointment at 10.30 then I'm gonna go eBay mad in hope of getting a few life pennies just to tide us over til after she's born.


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies!

Cheryl, how exciting that your pram AND furniture are all arriving right about now! :) Must be like Christmas!

Bailey, did you end up watching OBEM yesterday? I don't watch it usually, so I wasn't tempted for that episode, especially right now. I can't believe you are 39 weeks tomorrow!?!?!?!?!? EEEK! Did your DF ever figure out his holiday time or paternity leave?

MrsD, I hope you made it through the worst of it and are on the mend now hun!

Amy, glad you are keeping a watchful eye on the bleeding hun, we need to make sure you are taking as fabulous care of yourself as you are of Emily!

Cath, COMMME BAAACKK! We miss you! And it is almost time for OPK watch, so I want to watch lines with you. :) Hope you are feeling a bit refreshed for this cycle hun, and ready to hit it as hard as you did last month! :hugs:

TTC, where have you been hun? I hope you are slowly getting a bit better, even though it must be sooo difficult. :hugs:

Shellie, did you start doing OPKs in the end? Are you close to O now hun?

Cupcake, I spend AGES researching and trying out travel systems as I had a very strict set of rules-- it had to be easy to collapse WITH the seat still attached, it had to switch modes from carseat, pram mode, buggy etc very easily, it had to be relatively lightweight, and I wanted it to be affordable cause I wasn't gonna spend a fortune on a buggy! So, after all that, this is what I chose:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Petite-Star-Complete-Travel-System/dp/B008HNZ03O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=36Y1WFN7V65TX&coliid=I1NVAKQ86GPCK0

It comes with EVERYTHING you could ever want or need, all included in the price, and it is so unbelievably simple to use, I absolutely LOVE it! It is sooo simple to switch modes and so easy to manuvure, put all the other ones I tried to shame :)

Here is a video that shows how it works (even though it isn't the exact one I have, it works the exact same) and there are LOTS of different colours etc if you browse around.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJncd3j0CS4


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Tawn!

You always sound so upbeat and cheery! I wish I wasn't such a misery at times lol!!

I did watch OBEM and it was sad but very inspiring to watch that amazing couple. I was scared of watching being so close to birth but I thought I'd be even less likely to watch it once Millie arrives.

Still no clue what's going on with df and work, he isn't entitled to paternity leave coz he started working there after I was already pregnant, and apparently he's only accrued one weeks holiday so he can only take one week when she is born and maybe take another week a month or so later, all depending when she arrives! He is allowed to be there for the birth though so at least that's something lol!!!

Your pram looks ace!!! I got really lucky with the one I found I think but I had similar criteria to you. The one that my mum had got from her friend for me was lovely and a Mamas and Papas too but it was just way too big for me (and for my little car lol!!).

And 39 weeks tomorrow I know, can't believe it!! I have gotten to the stage where people don't want me out anywhere on my own now so I'm always being asked if I need anything from the supermarket from my MIL, and my mum phones everyday to check on me. It's lovely, but I'm going a bit stir crazy so I am driving myself to MW today then nipping up to Asda.


----------



## Tawn

Awww hun, you are also 2 1/2 weeks ahead of me. Talk to me when I'm 39 weeks and it might be an ENTIRELY different story! :rofl:

I am so glad he gets to be there for the birth no matter what! I was talking to my DH about that last week, and how awful that was that they were humming and harring about letting him go! So that is a huge bonus at least! Will he get to take that first week you and Millie are home as his holiday then?

And that is so sweet of your family, even though I can understand how it would get annoying. Every time I call my dad in the States (usually related to work stuff, so most days I have to give him a ring) he answers with "Are you in labour!?!?" :dohh: Ummmm yeah, since I am only 36+2 that is going to get pretty old pretty darn fast lol! 

But DH's parents are the only family we have really here in the UK and they never even call to check in. I doubt they have any clue I am full term next Tuesday or anything. So we don't really have any support, it will just be the two of us, stepson and baby, which is gonna be tough since I have SUCH a huge and close extended family back home that would want to be involved.

For example, (and don't get me wrong, I get on fabulously with DH's parents but SERIOUSLY!!) when we last saw them at stepson's birthday, I mentioned how we need to start thinking about our plan for when I go into labour. And MIL said "Ohhh well he will just have to rush home from work, won't he!?" And I said, of course he will, he has already told work that, but we need a plan of who is gonna look after stepson while I am in hospital as we don't have lots of options and stepsons bio-mum isn't interested in having him. And she answered "Well, I'm sure you'll figure something out"......... WTF? What kind of answer is that when they are the ONLY 2 family members we have in this country?!!?! :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn that really sucks!!! I can't believe they aren't offering to help! I am really lucky that I have so much family around, I've got SIL down the road too who's always willing to help. And I do feel very well looked after. I just wish df could drive then I wouldn't be so worried about everyone else being at work lol!! But after today MIL is off til Tuesday coz of Easter and then from Tuesday my mum is off for 10 days so she's gonna come and stay with us (much to df's annoyance lol, but he can sod off, he's at work all the time anyway!).

Yeah df should be able to have the week off after she's born so that's good. Just a shame it can't be two weeks coz I feel like he won't get much bonding time with her.


----------



## Tawn

That works out so perfectly that MIL is off this weekend and then your mum will be there after that! And yes, your DF doesn't sound like he is around much anyway, so he can sod off lol! You deserve to have you mum there, pampering and taking care of you in those last few days! 

Aww hun, I am sure a week will be good bonding time for him and Millie. It does suck that he doesn't get 2 weeks, but I am sure he will be spending ALL of his free time at home after she is here to get loads of cuddles in, so it will feel like a lot more than it does now. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's definately true, I think he'll be racing out of work once she's here so he can see her. 

Have you managed to get plans sorted for stepson when you go into labour then? Still can't believe his own grandparents aren't offering to help! 

Have you got your hospital bag packed yet? I'm so glad I got Millie a little coat seen as its still so cold!! I bought it and wondered if I would actually use it before she got too big coz I expected the weather to be warmer by now but it's freezing!


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning ladies

Hope you are all ok today.

Bailey hope the mw goes well and your bp is where it should be. Are you still getting lots of cramping etc?

Tawn I can't believe SS grandparents didn't offer to have him when you go to the hospital, maybe you'll have to just come out and ask them? Your pram is lovely, very cute with the dots :). 

Mrs d how are you?

Amy how did Emily's visit to hubs work go?

Cath I agree with the others come back! We miss you! 

Shellie hope you O soon.

Cheryl I looked on the Joolz website that's a nice set you have, I like the earth collection one in the elephant grey. They stock joolz in the baby shop down the road from me luckily so I may look at that make to.

AFM I'm feeling a bit achy today and getting some RLP since all the walking yesterday. I also think sometimes I feel a bit of pressure in my lady parts, I know baby only weighs like 4 oz at the moment so is it normal to feel something yet? I'm a bit paranoid that 2 erpcs has weakened my cervix and I'm gonna have an incompetent cervix now. I think I got the hormones today to, really teary for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning cupcake!

My MW appt was fine, BP stil 130/90 which is what its been steadily now so gotta go back next week again as its obviously risen for some reason coz all through pregnancy its been 110/70 until 2 weeks ago. Otherwise all looking good and she said next week we will talk about booking for a sweep after I reach 40 weeks.

I think its normal to feel pressure in your lady parts hun because everything is growing and stretching, your pelvis is widening to accomodate baby. And I deffo dont think 2 erpc's will have caused any problems with your cervix making it incompetent hun, its no different from having an induction of labour really and loads of women have many of those with their births. Does that make sense? Plus I had the tablets 3 times to open my cervix and then had to have someone physically dilate my cervix to get rid of the remaining tissue and everything has been fine with me cervix-wise.

Oh and yes I am still getting cramping on and off, MW today said its usually a lot to do with baby engaging so causing cervix to lower, soften and begin to dilate (here's hoping!!)


----------



## baileybubs

PS I hate the tearyness for no reason, it hits me in random waves and then its gone again just as quickly!! Just give yourself a little treat thats what I do lol xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw all sounds promising for you that it won't be long hun! Isn't it quite normal for your bp to get a bit higher at this point? How do you feel about the sweep? I've heard sex is much more effective than a sweep cos if the prostaglandins in semen. Needs must lol altho I'm sure it's the last thing you fancy!

Lol you know how I need to have something to worry about dont you, I'm not happy unless I'm worrying. 

I'm bored today hubs doesn't want to go out and I'm fed up x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a pain hun, can you not persuade him to go out for lunch or something?

Think me and df will try dtd after the Easter weekend is over, I miss it to be honest!! But I just know how uncomfortable it felt last time, as much as I wanted to enjoy it I knew I wasnt going to, but as long as df enjoys himself it might do the trick haha!!

I know about the worry, I still worry about everything too, still worry about her moving from time to time, usually in the morning when she tends to be asleep. 
The worry will never end now cupcake!! Joys of being a mother!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hes making soup so won't wanna go out for lunch. I bought some bits in H&M the other day that need to go (my continued maternity clothes saga) so I could go to town I suppose x

Lol like I said to Amy the other day it's been so long for him it'll be quick and might just do the trick!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah I'm sure it will be very quick lol. Him and my mum are both quite busy at work all weekend with it being Easter so I suggested it then thought better and thought we should maybe leave it lol. Plus they say it wont have any effect unless your body is ready anyway so maybe trying it closer to my EDD will have more effect lol.

Are you not having much luck with maternity clothes hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

True you don't want to go into labour and notbe able to get to the hospital! 

I have a couple of bits but I'm finding it really hard to find stuff.


----------



## baileybubs

Its a bit awkward in 2nd tri isnt it coz the over the bump stuff is too big but normal clothes are too small!! In a way I think I was lucky that I seemed to be all bump quite early (although that lead to all the "you're so big, are you sure theres only one in there" comments!). One thing I didnt like wearing was under the bump jeans, I felt like my bladder and pelvis was being squashed!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it is! I live in leggings but finding tops that are long enough to cover my ass is not easy, everything seems short like you'd wear with jeans, and I hate wearing jeans and haven't found any mat ones yet x


----------



## baileybubs

I found that things like jumper dresses are good for covering my bum when wearing leggings, and you dont always have to get maternity ones, depends on the material.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn that's awful I can't believe your in laws didn't offer to help :( 

Cupcake I'm sure all is fine with your cervix hun, remember this is your rainbow xx

Bailey, I'm still saying this weekend xx

Afm I think I had my lowest day yesterday and I'm now through the other side yay I think my skin and throat is now starting to heal :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

So glad you feel better today, hope that was really the worst of it for you hun!

Yeah I am sure she will arrive this weekend just to be awkward lol! Like her mummy haha!

Well, I have now made fruit scones, cheese scones are in the oven and I am contemplating making chocolate cupcakes now lol!! Oooh I wonder if I can find a chocolate peanut butter cupcake recipe.....I have peanut butter in and I love it!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Great idea to do lots of baking then you'll have some goodies to offer your visitors, they'll think you are superhuman xx


----------



## baileybubs

If I don't eat them all first haha!


----------



## baileybubs

It's all been quiet on here the past few days, everyone ok or just busy busy bees? 

I went for a lie down at 5pm and just woke up! That's me wide awake in the middle of the night now tonight!


----------



## cupcake1981

I've been thinking the same Bailey! Altho it's always quiet on here when I'm around to chat!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :)

Tawn I can't believe ur inlaws don't offer to help, if I were u I'd be saying to dh to ask them to help...x

Cupcake I got a load of sainsburys jeggings and I've wore them right thru, there really comfy plus they hav pockets on the bum so they just look like jeans..x

Mrs d so sorry u had a bad day yesterday.. I'm glad ur skin and neck is starting to heal tho missy...x

Bailey ur baking sounds great... Wish u were my neighbour I'd be in stealing some..x

Afm met my accountant then my mum and dad brought the pram over, I did my usual mad cleaning, then went for a nap. X


----------



## baileybubs

I love being able to have a nap don't you Cheryl, but I feel more tired now!!

Yay for having your pram now! I keep looking at mine wondering how long it will be til finally I can use it lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

It's great as soon as I close my eyes I'm away lol... I kno I took my pram a walk round the house lol.

Bailey are u worried about ur dog bailey when Millie comes? My mums taking gus for a cpl of months but he will be up most days at ours... I'm not worried but he's never been around tiny babies..x


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm not worried. I know that obviously I will have to keep an eye on him but he's been around kids a lot and is always great with them. He's never been around newborn babies but I think it's better for him to be here when she comes home so he can get used to her. We are going to send a blanket that she's been wrapped in home for him to smell when me and Millie are still in hospital first too.
He's not a boisterous or excitable dog, he's really docile and quite old now so as long as we keep an eye on them both I think it should be ok.
Think it all depends what your dog is like really doesn't it? Is gus excitable?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah we are going to do the blanket thing and hav him here for us coming home too, he's not an excitable dog sleeps all day lol.. Just think he will be curious with a new born and he's great with kids and toddlers. X


----------



## baileybubs

My mum and dad had a golden retriever when I was born too so I'm taking tips from them lol x


----------



## CherylC3

Gus goes to my mums 3 days a wk anyway so I think he will be fine it's just his hair tht will bother me. X


----------



## CherylC3

39 wks bailey :)


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's scary Cheryl!! Still don't feel like it will happen anytime soon, felt the same as I have done for the last couple of weeks really. I don't know why but I thought I might feel like I'd know it was coming, if you know what I mean?!!

And yeah I am a bit worried about baileys hair everywhere once Millie's here but will have to make sure I Hoover a lot!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey 39 weeks Bailey!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno..x

Hey cupcake :)

I've got my breast feeding class today so I'm looking forward to tht...x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I didn't go to mine Cheryl, I wasn't feeling well on the day. You'll have to let me know how it goes and any tips!

Morning cupcake how are you today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl enjoy your bf class xx

Bailey happy 39 weeks xx

Cupcake happy 16 weeks xx

Wow time is flying.

I'm feeling better again today yay recovery has begun xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d! How are you enjoying daytime tv? Good to hear that the recovery is getting better. 
How is you neck looking? Is it calming down at all? I think you have done so amazing with all this, you never complain and here's me always whinging about silly things!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've done my fair share of winging the past couple of weeks haha. There's nothing on its pants tv. I'm just sitting in front of the fire wondering what to have to eat? My neck is not looking any better in fact probably a bit worse but it feels better. I'll post a pic when I can get anywhere near the big PC, hubby is hogging it but I don't mind too much, it's warmer downstairs.

What are you up to today? Any more baking? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I was debating making some chocolate cupcakes with peanut butter frosting but I've just tired myself out hoovering for now lol!

Your neck looked so sore in those pics on fb! Are you still taking painkillers for it? 
There really is nothing on TV is there? I'm catching up on some stuff I recorded on TiVo. But tomorrow there's 11 episodes on House on Universal to keep me occupied lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw don't overdo your nesting hun, what about a bounce on your birthing ball to give Millie a nudge? 

Nope nothing on, I'm just settling down for some come dine with me. 11 episodes of house! Haha. Ive got stuff i taped while i was away but i cant stay awake to watch anything all the way through.

Yup still on painkillers but they seem to be working for a bit longer now, probably a couple of hours so I now only have to wait a couple before taking more, they were only working for about 20 mins :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've been using my birthing ball quite a lot coz my sofa is so uncomfy, it's knackered now! But I get a numb bum from it after a while haha!!

I was gonna watch come dine with me too but I've not watched it all week so there was no point lol. 

Might have one of my fruit scones with jam and cream mmmmmm.
I'm getting lots of BH at the mo, even though I'm sat down resting, they say usually they go away with resting. Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmmm I love scones with a ton of jam and cream, ooh that's making my mouth water.

Come on Millie it's time to come out and meet mummy. When do you next see the midwife or is that it now until you go into labour? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Next Thursday just to keep an eye on my bp seen as its still a little high. But otherwise it's still waiting. She said next week we will discuss a sweep but that can't be done til after I am 40 weeks and on Thursday I am only 39+6!! Annoyingly if they went by my LMP I would be 40 weeks on Monday not Friday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no, hopefully she'll be here by then, your pregnancy seems to have gone really quickly until the past couple of weeks when it feels like everyone is catching you up haha so goodness know what it feels like for you.

There is a new series (I think) of the great British bake off starting in a minute on 2. 

I've just made up some batter, which is relaxing in the fridge, for some drop scones, or American style pancakes, whatever you call them. They are nice and soft with some jam or syrup and ice cream mmm after all I've got over a stone to put back on haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm they sound yummy mrs d! Wow you lost a stone! I'm not surprised though with how sore your throat has been. Everyone keeps telling me to make the most of being able to eat what I want now before Millie is born but I can't fit much in my stomach these days!

I like American pancakes with honey on. Although I can never understand how Americans can eat them with bacon and maple syrup eurgh!

In a way it seems like the time is flying by, coz I can't believe it's been a week since my Nana's funeral, but then on the other hand this pregnancy feels never ending!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d they sound yummy. Can't believe you hav lost a stone. X

Bailey tht was the most boring class ever never learnt anything I didn't kno already. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo that's rubbish Cheryl! I have read so much on breastfeeding now and there's a lot of conflicting advice out there. Some people say don't pump at first coz it affects your supply, others say its necessary, so I'm taking everything I read with a pinch of salt coz I figure every woman and every baby is different. 

Has anyone got any nice Easter weekend plans? I have a feeling I may get slightly bored as everyone I know is pretty busy. Wonder of there's any good Easter films on lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm housebound tomoro for the furniture coming.. And on sun think I'm going to my mums for dinner or takeaway next wk I'm going to be busy I've got all the family hair cuts and colours to do befor Leo comes plus I've got my hair to get done and waxing and the midwife for bloods and to explain to me about my section I'm going in for. X


----------



## baileybubs

I've got no plans at all Cheryl, mainly coz everyone else is so busy and they don't want me to be driving anywhere on my own lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

We don't have any plans, but the bunny does have a basket all ready for Emily's first Easter! Emily also has an Easter onesie as well as bunny ears and a bib! I will be sure to post pictures, on FB at least! We were invited to the neighbor's house for Easter Dinner, the husband next door asked DH anyway. I guess DH said to let us know the details but he hasn't (nor have I) seen them since so I am not sure if we will be here or over there. I was about to say that we typically don't do much on Easter but then remember that last year we got married on Easter! :haha: Our anniversary isn't until the 8th of April though, since Easter moves around.


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh, you preggo ladies should totally paint your bellies up to look like an Easter egg and take photos!!! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Amy I love that idea xx

Aw how cute, yes we want to see pics of Emily in her outfit xx


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I would do that Amy but I dunno how I'd make it look like an Easter egg! 

Aw can't wait to see Emily in her little Easter outfit!
Sounds like you will have a lovely Easter Amy!

Went for a nap before and was wide awake so got up again and decided to make chocolate peanut butter cupcakes. They smell yummy!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy she will look so cute n her wee outfit..x

Hey mrs d :wave: x

Bailey I want ur cupcakes..x

Up again thru the night :( I can't remember wot a full night sleep is like. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I remember when that happened to me, the not sleeping, I called it mommy basic training!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol it's a nightmare I feel so tired but can't sleep :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl like Amy said think its your body's way of preparing for new baby! I am feasting this I love to sleep so much!


----------



## baileybubs

I was up half the night feeling sick Cheryl (it was probably my cupcakes haha!). Still feeling a bit icky this morning. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, maybe it's a sign that things are gearing up for you! Hopefully you will feel better soon (or go into labor!) Take it easy today.


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning bailey and Amy

Amy are you up super early with Emily again? I thought she'd got the memo about that!

Bailey I thought you were going to have had her by this weekend but obvs not!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I never slept till 6 then had to get up at 7 cos my furniture was coming between 7 and half 10 and its still not here :( think il nap later.. Felt quite sick thru the night and I've got super thirst going on... Feel like I'm drinking so much...x

Aw bailey hoping u go soon Hun..x

Cupcake enjoy the middle part of pregnancy cos the end is very tiring. X

Amy u doin anything today?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies, sorry to hear you are all having a tough time at the mo :hugs: 

Come on Millie I said this weekend and this weekend is running out xx

Cheryl I hope Leo's furniture turns up soon and don't forget to have your afternoon nap xx

Have a lovely Saturday everyone, I'm venturing out to the garden centre with hubby, not looking forward to it :(


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with what Cheryl said cupcake, enjoy the middle bit now! Has the ms finally eased off for you Hun?

I am becoming more and more convinced Millie will be as late as possible now, so I'm just going with that. If I tell myself that that's when she is coming I might not be as frustrated looking at anything as a sign lol!!

I went back to sleep before and just got up again, must have needed it! Cheryl I would deffo have a nap later if I were you Hun, sleep whenever you can!

Amy - cupcake is right you were up really early with Emily again! How is the little cutie pie? I can't wait to see pics of her Easter outfit!


----------



## baileybubs

Posted at the same time mrs d!! Morning!!

My mum keeps telling me she needs to come this weekend too so I'm guessing Millie is just ignoring us all lol! She's being awkward like her mummy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning bailey :hi: glad you had a nice nap x


----------



## baileybubs

I feel better that I went back to sleep. Just settling down to watch House now lol! 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## CherylC3

Oh ladies never buying anything frm mamas and papas again I had a slot 7 to 10:30 and its still not here I'm so annoyed and really tired I was hoping to hav a nap before hubby got home cos I wanted to spend some time with him but he's due in soon.x

Hope u are all having a better day than me. X


----------



## baileybubs

Have you rang them Cheryl? That's ridiculous!!! 

For some reason I just decided it would be a good idea to give baileys fur a little trim coz its getting a bit long! Poor dog probably wondered what was going on but he does look better lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

I've called twice they said the driver is running late but 5 hrs late they are taking the piss..x

Aw wee bailey all groomed for his wee sister coming lol.. Gus is getting a bath this wkend. X


----------



## baileybubs

Taking the mick is an understatement Cheryl!! It's bloody ridiculous!!

Bailey still looks like a fluff all lol, but not as much as before. I usually get him groomed every 6-8 weeks but they never seem to cut him enough for me, it's more that they trim a little, wash him and cut his claws.


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl that's ridiculous, I hate waiting for deliveries, just as well you had no plans other than napping!

Bailey is house good? I e not really had any MS for over a week now, altho I felt a little peaky this morning. Hope that's it! Ive not been at work tho so that might be why!! Instead I've had quite a few headaches this week. 

Mrs d how are you today? 

I have been to look at prams with mum again today, Cheryl I looked at the Joolz one and like it a lot, first one Ive seen with no drawbacks.


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm just watch the headaches cupcake coz they can be a sign of high bp. 

Yeah I love House, especially as it has the gorgeous Jesse Spencer in it lol!!

Has your furniture come yet Cheryl?


----------



## cupcake1981

I think they are hormone related Baiey I think they are quite common at this stage. My bp was fine on Monday.

Jesse spencer was in neighbours wasn't he?!?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he was Billy Kennedy! He looks very nice nowadays lol!!

That's ok then, I just keep having it repeated over and over again at the mo that if I get a headache I am to ring the hospital but that's coz my bp has gone up recently so they are thinking I may get pre-eclampsia.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah they are probably being very cautious with you being so close now. 

I think mine are a bit if dehydration sometimes to, I can't drink enough!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm the same, I wake up in the night and my tongue will be completely dry I am so thirsty!
I've taken to keeping at least 6 bottles of water in the fridge and I drink 3 of them each day then refill them lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey still no furniture I'm proper pissed off please everyone boycott mamas and papas lol..x

Aw bailey I'm with u with the thirst thing all I do is drink.x

Aw cupcake I love my pram I've been walking around the house with it lol... Il post a pic of it..x


----------



## CherylC3

My pram :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileybubs

If I were you Cheryl I would be kicking up a complete stink with them and demanding money back, you have waited in all day and they were already later than they were supposed to be. What have they had to say?


----------



## CherylC3

They said the driver had took ill so other drivers are covering his run but there is no way I'm getting this tonight :(


----------



## cupcake1981

That's so poor Cheryl!!! I'd be fuming!!! Have you had to pay for delivery, at the very least you want that cost back!

Aw your pram is lovely is that the parrot blue one? I like the elephant gray one if I get it. What bedding did you get for inside the carrycot?


----------



## baileybubs

But have you had to call them to find this out coz they could at least have had the courtesy of phoning you to let you know that you didnt have to stay at home all day. Plus give them the heavily pregnant lady guilt trip ( I would lol!!).

And your pram is so cute! Looks really easy to collapse too.


----------



## CherylC3

I will defo be kicking up a storm if I don't get it today..x

It's parot blue hubby really liked the brown one but I won lol... I just got the sleeping bag for it, it's so thick and cosy x


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG I can't believe you still don't have your furniture, that's awful :( xx

Aw bailey and gus will look very handsome for their new arrivals xx

Yay for the end of ms cupcake xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thing is if you don't get it today the earliest you'll get it will be Tuesday! You should lay it on and say that you had put by tomo and Easter Monday to make it all up.

Is that the sleeping bag that goes in the carrycot? I've not seen that will look!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's all fleecy inside.x

Yeah I'm mega pissed off cos the txt I got said they wud come at 7am but the email said they don't open till 8.. And m&ps is closed now. X


----------



## baileybubs

I got some cellular blankets for in my carry cot and moses basket, as well as some fleecey ones to go on top. I plan on doing loose swaddling I think once she's born.....I've got a sleeping bag but I read somewhere that you shouldnt use them if babies are less than 8lbs coz they will be too small for them, dunno how much truth there is in that though.

Hey mrs d, how has your day been?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cheryl, you should get dh to call them when they open again on Tuesday and tell them you went into labour and had no furniture for baby to come home to!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I shud. They're a joke... Just had a yummy Indian tho so thts made me feel better. :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna have an Indian on Monday I think with df. See if any if these old wives tales have any truth to them lol! I know it won't work if she's not ready but it's worth a shot anyway haha!

I'm still debating trying dtd too, dunno if it will just be too uncomfy.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hubby really wants to try but no way I'm just going to stick to poking and wanking lol :lolly:


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> Aw hubby really wants to try but no way I'm just going to stick to poking and wanking lol :lolly:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha so funny Cheryl! By 11pm when df gets home I'm too tired even for that lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm going to try and get him upstairs soon for it. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl you kinky mamma!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I have to say I am definately missing it now lol! God knows how my df feels bless him! 
If you are still enjoying it Cheryl then go for it lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Not that long Bailey til you feel up to it again hopefully. God knows how they put up with it, I mean its frustrating for us....


----------



## baileybubs

I'm hoping I don't end up having a massive tear or something that will make it harder to get back into having sex too. There's so many things to worry about isn't there lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm really scared of that to hun! Have you been doing perineal massage or anything?


----------



## baileybubs

No, it's another one of those things that I've meant to do but haven't. We'll just have to see how it goes. Both my mum and MIL had to episiotomies but they said by the time they ha to have them they could have been told they needed to cut their own head off to get the baby out and they would have said yes to it lol! And they said it heals fairly quickly. 

My mum made me laugh today. I said I keep getting asked if there were any signs of her coming and my mum said "yeah she should stick her hand out and wave at you or send you a note saying I'm setting off mum I'll be there in a few hours" lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I guess noone would ever have more than one baby if it was that awful.

Lol that's quite funny!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, but funnily my mum is the one who asks if she's on her way the most!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cheryl: I'm so excited! You are full term! Not long now! I hope taking him upstairs works! It never did for me. 

Bailey: Eeeeeek! Sooooo soon, Millie will be here! 

I'm so excited. I'll be popping in to see if you've had your babies. I may be quiet. But, I'm so happy for you all. :cloud9:


----------



## AmyB1978

Here is a sneak preview of Emily's Easter Basket... I will post pictures of Emily in her bib, with her basket, etc later this morning on Facebook. 

Emily is being a good girl and sleeping at the moment but I'm not asleep... go figure! :dohh: She went to bed awhile ago and I stayed up to eat a late dinner and get some things done. The next thing I knew it was time for her to eat again, so she just did and I just laid her back down.. I need to join her in slumber land soon!

DH and I have started talking a little bit about my going back to work, even just VERY part time (a 6 hour Saturday a week possibly being my only day working) and I think it has raised my anxiety about leaving Emily as I have been on edge and having nightmares about her, last night I woke up sobbing thinking about going back to work, even for only 6 hours a week! I had no idea how very protective and attached I would feel... I thought I knew, but the love I have for that child is way more than I ever could have imagined! 

She has been doing a lot better with sleep... going longer in between feeding at night and going back to sleep easier but is still pretty unpredictable. Sadly now that she is sleeping better and I am getting more sleep I feel more tired and worse. The woman who runs the postpartum group I am in told me that just shows how far behind I am with sleep, that I can't "catch up." I am sure I will soon, especially if she continues to do as well (or better) as she has been! A start of a schedule/pattern is forming for sure... not necessarily exact times but a pattern of sleep/wake/etc. It varies and is subject to change but it is definitely forming! :happydance:

Today DH and I went and got me an iPad mini!!! :happydance: I had Birthday money from last July as well as Christmas money that I hadn't used and had been kind of wanting one. We were also able to get a discount on it because he works for Apple and gets a decent discount one one per year! Sadly, we don't have all the apple products (before me he basically had none) but I am working on changing that!:haha: Now that I am home, and breastfeeding all the time, etc, I barely use my computer and have been doing almost everything on my ipod which was okay but really too small to want to be on all the time so I decided to treat myself and go ahead and get it. (saying that, I am actually posting this from my computer at the moment! :haha: ) I like it so far, it is slightly harder to handle then my iPod (because of it's size) while feeding her but I think I will get the hang of it. It is definitely better then trying to be on the computer when I am doing things with her (feeding, burping, holding, etc!) I figure if nothing else in a few years it will be a great distraction for Miss Emily on the plane when we are going to visit my family! (And I may start just taking it instead of my computer since I will be bringing a baby and all her gear when I fly now!) After we picked up the iPad we went to lunch and I got the experience of nursing in REAL public for the first time! She woke up towards the end of our meal so I took her, changed her, put my nursing cover on and let her eat. It was a little unsettling but not too bad... we'd asked for a booth so we would, at least, not be in the middle of the restaurant! :blush:

I don't think we will be doing anything for Easter as we haven't seen the neighbors again and haven't been invited anywhere else. I think we will just have a quiet day at home as a family and get lots of pictures of Miss Emily's First Easter!

Hope (I just typed Hoppy) LMAO :rofl: you have a Happy Easter!!!! Or Hoppy Easter! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







66854_10200937661474443_192368627_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Easter hun! Beautiful basket and yay for Ipad Mini! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake enjoy sex now while u can... We didn't even try sex last night and I was like a 70 yr old trying to act all sexy when really I was panting and out of breath lol.. Gave dh a bit of pleasure but no way did I want him near me I'm out of breath just lying on my back. :(

Bailey tht made me laugh wot ur mum said so funny if only tht happened..x

Leinzlove hey how are u? How's ur girls? I'm booked in on the 9th for a section cos little Leo is breech so I kno when he's coming..x

Amy Emily's basket looks great. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Cheryl that brought visions into my head :rofl: xx

Amy I love Emily's Easter basket and yay for getting an ipad :happydance: I can't wait to see more pics of her in her outfit xx

Hi leinz lovely to see you. Are you going to put up a ticker so we know when to pester you about testing? Haha. I hope you and your family are all well, zoela looks gorgeous in your avatar xx

Bailey any signs yet? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh Cheryl I just noticed you are in single figures yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw love Emily's basket Amy!!! And it's good to hear she's sleeping well, now for mummy to sleep well too! Yay for the iPad mini too that's awesome!!

Cheryl - I lol'd at that comment and I completely get what you mean!! Df laughs at me when I struggle just to stand up and I'm out of breath, feel like an old lady and its just not sexy is it haha?! 
What did your dh have to say about your furniture?

Leinz - hopefully we will have some news for you soon! Hope your girls are doing well! 

Cupcake - how are you today Hun? 

Mrs d - how's the throat feeling today? Is it still gradually getting better for you?

Cath - hope you are ok Hun, I know you took a break after AF but we miss you!! Love all your pics of your little gemz items, might have to get some for Millie once she finally gets here and is a bit older.

Tawn - hope you are well Hun, how's Maddie? Did you manage to figure out a plan for someone looking after DS when you go into labour? I bet you are spoiling him today with Easter eggs and yummy cakes being the domestic goddess that you are!!

Everyone else I hope you are ok!!

AFM - I feel so lazy as I am not dressed yet lol!! I had a bad night, cramps throughout the night and the most painful hip ache, still hurting now! But the cramps have pretty much gone. I think they were contractions coz my stomach was tight but they were only mild. 
Time to go and bounce some more on my birthing ball!!


----------



## baileybubs

We seem to like posting at the same time mrs d lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh bailey get bouncing hun, come on Millie, it's time to come out xx

Unfortunately I've had a huge setback, my throat is the most sore it has been so far, I was up all last night in pain, trying everything to try and soothe it so that I could sleep, I hope it's not an infection and the pain buggers off, but at least the outside is feeling and looking much better now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d I'm so sorry!!! That must be terrible! And it's Easter weekend too so you can't get to the doctors can you? Will you be going on Tuesday? I suppose you don't want to risk it being an infection do you? Is dh at home looking after you?


----------



## AmyB1978

Mrsd, I hope you are feeling better and better! I'm glad you seem to have turned a corner!

Oh, Millie, keep it up and maybe you can be an Easter baby!!!!! 

Leinz, hope you and the girls are well. I was thinking MrsD must be confused but then I remembered that you ARE trying to catch another eggy! Good luck!

Cheryl, tha t really sucks about Leo's furniture, hopefully they will make it right!!! Hope you are feeling okay.

Tawn, what did you do for your DS for Easter? How are you doing/feeling? 

Cath, we miss you.... Come back! I love that little gemz is doing so well! 

Cupcake, I hope the MS stays away so you can really embrace and enjoy your pregnancy without feeling sick the entire time!

Shellie, if you are there, I hope you are doing well and enjoying wedding planning and nit letting get too stressful!

Dani, so glad Lucy's services went well an that Amie is such a strong girl! 

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh MrsD, I see your most recent post :( I hopei it is feeling much better soon! I am so sorry you have to,go through all of this, big huge :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d hope ur ok :hugs: so sorry ur in pain..x

Has dani had her twins? I'm not on Facebook...x

Bailey I think Millie will be here soon.x

Hey cupcake and Amy hope ur having a nice day..x

Hubby is so angry about the furniture I just hope they are open tomoro cos I'm going to go mad at them. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, dani had the twins when they were exactly 25 weeks, I think a week and a half ago. She had two girls, Lucy and Amie. Sadly, Lucy was born sleeping and the family had a small service for her this past Thursday. Amie is in the NICU and defying the odds by proving to be a very strong little fighter and doing better then one would imagine!


----------



## Tawn

Happy Easter ladies!!!

Cheryl, the image you gave us was hilarious! Sorry about Leo's furniture, what a pain in the bum!

Mrsd, :( so sorry you aren't feeling well again! I'd hoped you were through the worst, because lord knows you've been through enough already!! Hope your dh is there taking care of you! :hugs:

Bailey, bounce bounce bounce!!!! C'mon Millie! I want to see your gorgeous face!!! :)

Cupcake, glad you are feeling better ms wise. How are your flutters? Feeling baby mic nowadays?

Amy, lovely to hear how amazing Emily is doing! I love your descriptions of motherhood, makes me so excited!!

Leinz, how are your gorgeous girls? And how are you and dh finding ttc?

Cath, I said it before I'll say it again, COME BACK WE MISS YOU!!! 

Shellie, hope you o'd hun and are somewhere in your tww!

Afm, we've been having a very fun Easter so far. I put on a big American style Easter egg hunt for stepson as a surprise and he love it :) it was really cute! Then we caught up on last nights dr who (omg, so happy it's back lol) and are gonna make some yummy salmon for dinner and Cadbury cream egg brownies for dessert :) so a good day all around!

Then tomorrow stepson is actually staying the night at his grandparents!!!! Dh and I haven't had a night off together in about 9 months so we are going out to a nice grown up meal and coming back to make an attempt at some sexy time. :rofl: we'll see how it goes, but really looking forward to one last night just the 2 of us cause not sure if it will happen ever again!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that will be nice for you Tawn, it will be lovely to have an evening with just you and hubby while you can. 
And I knew you would have gone all out for Easter for step son, I bet he loved it!!

Well I keep bouncing, and keep getting the odd cramp here and there, but then it eases off again grrr. Plus I seem to get a numb bum when I bounce on my ball too much so have to stop haha!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah never slipped up, it was a nice wee day I told everyone no gifts but I got spoiled, my friends got me a beauty voucher so I'm going next tues to get my waxing done. And my aunt got us a swing bouncy chair, Colin built it up and it's huge lol..x

so glad you had a nice shower Cheryl! Yay for beauty appointment. :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Cheryl I'm glad your baby shower went well and that you didn't slip up xx
> 
> Shellie a wedding baby will be so special xx
> 
> Tawn how can you be bored you are action woman haha is your freezer full now? xx
> 
> Bailey and Cheryl sorry for the constant thirst, I'm with you on that its not nice xx
> 
> I hope everyone is good xx
> 
> It's been my worst day by far today, I can't get comfy in any position, I feel sick from constantly swallowing all this extra mucus that is being produced to help mend my throat, my neck is too sore to have it bandaged but without it the cream dries quickly, I just feel I can't win, so much for me not moaning huh, I'm making up for it now. Anyhow I hope today is my worst day and things start to improve, the meds aren't doing anything today but I can't up my morphine without the drs ok and I don't have the energy or anyone to take me to the dr during the day, I've tried to sleep as much as possible today to help get me through, I feel like crying :cry:

I'm so sorry MrsD you're feeling so bad. :-( :hugs: Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hope you are taking it easy mrs d!
> 
> Don't forget ladies OBEM is quite sad tonight I believe so don't watch it of you think it might upset you too much. I am still going to watch it, but I may regret it. I think it's brave of the parents to allow it to air and tell their story.
> 
> How's everyone's day been? Mines been strange! Our landlady is having our driveway redone so currently using the back door and there's lots of workmen outside my house all day lol! Then df's cousin asked if she could one round and see me, she got here at 3 an only just left lol, was really nice to have to company, she's been signed off work so think she was bored lol!

ok, because i feel like i'm out of the loop on these OBEM talks, i found it online and am going to watch some episodes later...there are 4 seasons already and i've never even heard of it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I'm glad you and your family are having a lovely Easter, enjoy your sexy time later ;) xx

Hi ttc :hi: how are you doing hun? Xx

Bailey bounce bounce xx
Yes dh is looking after me but there isn't much he can do, I'm just taking my meds and hope it eases x


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are taking it easy mrs d!
> 
> Don't forget ladies OBEM is quite sad tonight I believe so don't watch it of you think it might upset you too much. I am still going to watch it, but I may regret it. I think it's brave of the parents to allow it to air and tell their story.
> 
> How's everyone's day been? Mines been strange! Our landlady is having our driveway redone so currently using the back door and there's lots of workmen outside my house all day lol! Then df's cousin asked if she could one round and see me, she got here at 3 an only just left lol, was really nice to have to company, she's been signed off work so think she was bored lol!
> 
> ok, because i feel like i'm out of the loop on these OBEM talks, i found it online and am going to watch some episodes later...there are 4 seasons already and i've never even heard of it.Click to expand...

It's brilliant ttc, watch a couple you'll be hooked xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Cheryl, how exciting that your pram AND furniture are all arriving right about now! :) Must be like Christmas!
> 
> Bailey, did you end up watching OBEM yesterday? I don't watch it usually, so I wasn't tempted for that episode, especially right now. I can't believe you are 39 weeks tomorrow!?!?!?!?!? EEEK! Did your DF ever figure out his holiday time or paternity leave?
> 
> MrsD, I hope you made it through the worst of it and are on the mend now hun!
> 
> Amy, glad you are keeping a watchful eye on the bleeding hun, we need to make sure you are taking as fabulous care of yourself as you are of Emily!
> 
> Cath, COMMME BAAACKK! We miss you! And it is almost time for OPK watch, so I want to watch lines with you. :) Hope you are feeling a bit refreshed for this cycle hun, and ready to hit it as hard as you did last month! :hugs:
> 
> TTC, where have you been hun? I hope you are slowly getting a bit better, even though it must be sooo difficult. :hugs:
> 
> Shellie, did you start doing OPKs in the end? Are you close to O now hun?
> 
> Cupcake, I spend AGES researching and trying out travel systems as I had a very strict set of rules-- it had to be easy to collapse WITH the seat still attached, it had to switch modes from carseat, pram mode, buggy etc very easily, it had to be relatively lightweight, and I wanted it to be affordable cause I wasn't gonna spend a fortune on a buggy! So, after all that, this is what I chose:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Petite-Star-Complete-Travel-System/dp/B008HNZ03O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=36Y1WFN7V65TX&coliid=I1NVAKQ86GPCK0
> 
> It comes with EVERYTHING you could ever want or need, all included in the price, and it is so unbelievably simple to use, I absolutely LOVE it! It is sooo simple to switch modes and so easy to manuvure, put all the other ones I tried to shame :)
> 
> Here is a video that shows how it works (even though it isn't the exact one I have, it works the exact same) and there are LOTS of different colours etc if you browse around.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJncd3j0CS4

Hey Tawn, thanks for checking on me. I'm ok...hanging in there. I'm mostly sad all the time but DH is doing his best to keep me happy and cheery and lots of stuff going on to keep me busy so that's helping. I'm just a roller coaster lately really...one day ok, the next a mess and I can't even tell when it's going to hit. I think knowing we are not "trying" right now makes it more sad...knowing there's no hope just yet until after all testing is done and i get a period...oh well...i'm glad you sound wonderful. I love that pram. it's awesome!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Yey 39 weeks Bailey!

Wow, 39+2 for Bailey and 16+2 for you cupcake! Where is the time going???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Mmmmm they sound yummy mrs d! Wow you lost a stone! I'm not surprised though with how sore your throat has been. Everyone keeps telling me to make the most of being able to eat what I want now before Millie is born but I can't fit much in my stomach these days!
> 
> I like American pancakes with honey on. Although I can never understand how Americans can eat them with bacon and maple syrup eurgh!
> 
> In a way it seems like the time is flying by, coz I can't believe it's been a week since my Nana's funeral, but then on the other hand this pregnancy feels never ending!

Ha, that's the only way to eat pancakes!  I like lots of butter and syrup that's heated and powdered sugar sometimes. He, he...and i could certainly do bacon on the side! :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw boo that's rubbish Cheryl! I have read so much on breastfeeding now and there's a lot of conflicting advice out there. Some people say don't pump at first coz it affects your supply, others say its necessary, so I'm taking everything I read with a pinch of salt coz I figure every woman and every baby is different.
> 
> Has anyone got any nice Easter weekend plans? I have a feeling I may get slightly bored as everyone I know is pretty busy. Wonder of there's any good Easter films on lol.

our family doesn't get together like they used to...not since my Grandpa passed in 2003...he was the backbone of this family. I miss him. So my mom texted me yesterday and asked if my DH and I would like to meet them somewhere for dinner so of course I said yes. So i'm happy we're at least doing something. We meet them at 3 and it's 12:30 now so I'll need to start getting ready soon.

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> My pram :thumbup:

this is a great looking pram! exciting!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Cheryl: I'm so excited! You are full term! Not long now! I hope taking him upstairs works! It never did for me.
> 
> Bailey: Eeeeeek! Sooooo soon, Millie will be here!
> 
> I'm so excited. I'll be popping in to see if you've had your babies. I may be quiet. But, I'm so happy for you all. :cloud9:

hi Leinz! Love your new avatar! So cute!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Here is a sneak preview of Emily's Easter Basket... I will post pictures of Emily in her bib, with her basket, etc later this morning on Facebook.
> 
> Emily is being a good girl and sleeping at the moment but I'm not asleep... go figure! :dohh: She went to bed awhile ago and I stayed up to eat a late dinner and get some things done. The next thing I knew it was time for her to eat again, so she just did and I just laid her back down.. I need to join her in slumber land soon!
> 
> DH and I have started talking a little bit about my going back to work, even just VERY part time (a 6 hour Saturday a week possibly being my only day working) and I think it has raised my anxiety about leaving Emily as I have been on edge and having nightmares about her, last night I woke up sobbing thinking about going back to work, even for only 6 hours a week! I had no idea how very protective and attached I would feel... I thought I knew, but the love I have for that child is way more than I ever could have imagined!
> 
> She has been doing a lot better with sleep... going longer in between feeding at night and going back to sleep easier but is still pretty unpredictable. Sadly now that she is sleeping better and I am getting more sleep I feel more tired and worse. The woman who runs the postpartum group I am in told me that just shows how far behind I am with sleep, that I can't "catch up." I am sure I will soon, especially if she continues to do as well (or better) as she has been! A start of a schedule/pattern is forming for sure... not necessarily exact times but a pattern of sleep/wake/etc. It varies and is subject to change but it is definitely forming! :happydance:
> 
> Today DH and I went and got me an iPad mini!!! :happydance: I had Birthday money from last July as well as Christmas money that I hadn't used and had been kind of wanting one. We were also able to get a discount on it because he works for Apple and gets a decent discount one one per year! Sadly, we don't have all the apple products (before me he basically had none) but I am working on changing that!:haha: Now that I am home, and breastfeeding all the time, etc, I barely use my computer and have been doing almost everything on my ipod which was okay but really too small to want to be on all the time so I decided to treat myself and go ahead and get it. (saying that, I am actually posting this from my computer at the moment! :haha: ) I like it so far, it is slightly harder to handle then my iPod (because of it's size) while feeding her but I think I will get the hang of it. It is definitely better then trying to be on the computer when I am doing things with her (feeding, burping, holding, etc!) I figure if nothing else in a few years it will be a great distraction for Miss Emily on the plane when we are going to visit my family! (And I may start just taking it instead of my computer since I will be bringing a baby and all her gear when I fly now!) After we picked up the iPad we went to lunch and I got the experience of nursing in REAL public for the first time! She woke up towards the end of our meal so I took her, changed her, put my nursing cover on and let her eat. It was a little unsettling but not too bad... we'd asked for a booth so we would, at least, not be in the middle of the restaurant! :blush:
> 
> I don't think we will be doing anything for Easter as we haven't seen the neighbors again and haven't been invited anywhere else. I think we will just have a quiet day at home as a family and get lots of pictures of Miss Emily's First Easter!
> 
> Hope (I just typed Hoppy) LMAO :rofl: you have a Happy Easter!!!! Or Hoppy Easter! :flower:

cute basket!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Cheryl, dani had the twins when they were exactly 25 weeks, I think a week and a half ago. She had two girls, Lucy and Amie. Sadly, Lucy was born sleeping and the family had a small service for her this past Thursday. Amie is in the NICU and defying the odds by proving to be a very strong little fighter and doing better then one would imagine!

Oh wow...this news just breaks my heart. I sure hope little Amie hangs in there for Dani. Lucy is a little angel in heaven now looking down on them. :cry: Poor Dani.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Tawn I'm glad you and your family are having a lovely Easter, enjoy your sexy time later ;) xx
> 
> Hi ttc :hi: how are you doing hun? Xx
> 
> Bailey bounce bounce xx
> Yes dh is looking after me but there isn't much he can do, I'm just taking my meds and hope it eases x

hi MrsD...i'm ok...somber today...need to get a shower and get ready to meet my momma for easter brunch. been thinking about you and so sorry you're having to go through all of this. You are so strong. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are taking it easy mrs d!
> 
> Don't forget ladies OBEM is quite sad tonight I believe so don't watch it of you think it might upset you too much. I am still going to watch it, but I may regret it. I think it's brave of the parents to allow it to air and tell their story.
> 
> How's everyone's day been? Mines been strange! Our landlady is having our driveway redone so currently using the back door and there's lots of workmen outside my house all day lol! Then df's cousin asked if she could one round and see me, she got here at 3 an only just left lol, was really nice to have to company, she's been signed off work so think she was bored lol!
> 
> ok, because i feel like i'm out of the loop on these OBEM talks, i found it online and am going to watch some episodes later...there are 4 seasons already and i've never even heard of it. Click to expand...
> 
> It's brilliant ttc, watch a couple you'll be hooked xxClick to expand...

i will...just downloaded a few episodes so i'll try to watch a couple this week.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I just finally made it to "BnB Addict" status!!! Ha...kept wondering when that was going to happen.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Hope you have all had nice Easter Sundays? We went to my mums for roast beef which was lovely then saw my nephew and all the other various step nieces and nephews! Have had another killer headache today :(, give me back the ms anytime, much prefer that to pounding headaches :(((

Tawn yey for some hubby alone time tomo, hope you get some sexy time in!

Bailey get bouncing on that ball!

Mrs d sorry you are feeling so bad :(. Could you go to out if hours for some more stronger pain relief?

Cheryl go kick some butt in mamas and papas tomo. 

Amy hope Emily had a lovely first Easter

Leinz are you ttc again now? 

Ttc hey hun, hang in there, you will get your baby I promise, you are doing so well xx

X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc, how are you feeling? You will make it hun, every day is getting you closer to your rainbow!

Cupcake - I am so jealous of your beef dinner :-( I am stuck at home alone again so had to make do with freezer crap. Had southern fried chicken and wedges bleurgh. 
Have you taken anything for the headache?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey hun

My lunch was lovely been so long since I've had a mum roast. No I've not taken anything, have come close to breaking and taking paracetamol but I've not so far. It sucks!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun, I think paracetemol would be ok, but I understand why you dont want to take it. I've taken it several times throughout my pregnancy, mainly when I had that toothache. 

Otherwise maybe try a nice relaxing bath.

I am currently baffling myself with info on tax credits so if I'm not careful I will end up with a headache soon too!!


----------



## cupcake1981

All that stuff hurts my head lol.

I know I can take it if I need it, been ok while I've been out and it's been distracting me but now I'm home it's really bad!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey :wave:

Amy aw this is so sad for dani I really hope wee Amie is a proper fighter...x

Ta&#373;n gd luck with sexy time lol... After last night I think il just ask hubby for a back rub lol..x

Mrs d hope u hav had a nice wee day with hubby looking after u..x

Ttc thanks hope u Enjoy obem Hun, hope ur doin ok? Yeh for bnb addict..x

Cupcake I had bad headaches around 16 wks I only took 1 paracetamol. Glad u had a nice dinner at ur mums..x

Bailey sorry ur on ur own today. Keep up the bouncy, u got to bounce tht Millie out lol... I think u will go into labour on fri I just hav a feeling...x

Afm I bathed gus then went to my mums my gran and papa were there and we had Chinese it was great so yummy, I'm so uncomfortable I'm worried now incase I go into labour before the 9th. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl if you go into labour early they will still do a section won't they x


----------



## baileybubs

Don't panic Cheryl, I've felt like I might go into labour for about 2 weeks now and still nothing. Plus if you start getting contractions just ring hospital straight away and tell them about low placenta and breech and your scheduled c section.

Did gus enjoy his bath? Bless him! Mmmm I could eat a Chinese actually, some yummy spring rolls maybe lol!!

Cupcake hope the headache goes away Hun. I hate having headaches too.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah they will just section me... I chucked treats in the bath to get him in but I don't think he enjoyed the bath bit lol...x

Bailey wot are u putting on Millie to leave the hospital? I don't hav a snowsuit or jacket for Leo..x


----------



## baileybubs

I've got a sleep suit type thing and a little cardigan and I've also got a coat for her, but depending on her size it might be too big so I've also got a few blankets to wrap around her instead if needs be. 

Aw did gus not try to jump out again? Baileys too big to get in and out of the bath by himself lol!! Df says he's gonna bath him tomorrow actually, he must have got the idea after I gave him a little trim yesterday lol!
Apparently he's hoovering my car out too, maybe he's finally getting prepared for Millie coming home lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc yay for addict status xx

Cupcake what a bummer you are still having headaches xx

Aw poor gus, but I bet he now smells nice :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a good change in your df bailey :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well we shall see mrs d, what he says he'll do and what he will actually do are very different lol!!

How's the pain now?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha well I've got everything crossed that this is the start of the change in him xx

I feel like I've gone back a week in time, it's as bad as it was at the end of my treatment, it's bizarre!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that really sucks mrs d! I hope this is just a one off and it carries on getting better from today. As if you haven't already been through enough!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Mrs D hope u'll feel better tomorrow!

Hi ladies! It's late Sunday night and I havent been online too much in a few days. First it was cuz DF and I had an argument so I didnt go online, and then the long weekend came and we were busy with easter and some wedding stuff!

O still hasn't come. I think my cm was just playing tricks on me earlier, going from creamy to ewcm then creamy again. Made me think I might O early, but it's definatly ewcm only now, so I think O will be right on schedule and arrive on CD 18 (maybe even a day late on CD19). Did an OPK and it has a bit of a line (but no where close to positive), but it's more then the stark white I've been having for days now! Having a little bit of what feels like O pains too. We'll see! I hope to get my progesterone cream in the mail tomorrow or tuesday so i can use it this cycle.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies

Mrs d he's smelling so god and feels so soft lol... I'm so sorry u are in so much pain..x

Cupcake hoping tht headache is away today Hun..x

Bailey I nd to order a snowsuit or jacket I've only got bigger sizes, I only hav cardigans in small sizes..x

Shelley a I hope u o sn Hun, u not doin OPKs?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

So far......no headache yet today! Please let it stay away!!!! It feels like its niggling away and could come back but for now it's gone! Funny as when I woke up at 4:30 it was still really bad.

Cheryl you going to mamas and papas to kick ass today? I think I'm gonna order the same pram as you as it ticks all my boxes so thanks for the tip!.....just to decide on colour now :s

Bailey how's things?

Mrs d how you feeling?

Shellie hope you O soon, I always hated waiting to O, always felt like it would never happen!

Amy where are the pics of Emily all dressed up?


----------



## cupcake1981

So far......no headache yet today! Please let it stay away!!!! It feels like its niggling away and could come back but for now it's gone! Funny as when I woke up at 4:30 it was still really bad.

Cheryl you going to mamas and papas to kick ass today? I think I'm gonna order the same pram as you after the scan as it ticks all my boxes so thanks for the tip!.....just to decide on colour now, I love the silver and the jeans ones in the normal edition, but then I love the tan on the handlebars in the limited edition ones.....

Bailey how's things?

Mrs d how you feeling?

Shellie hope you O soon, I always hated waiting to O, always felt like it would never happen!

Amy where are the pics of Emily all dressed up?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmmmm I edited my post and then it posted a second time??


----------



## cupcake1981

One month today til we find out pink or blue! Think I need a scan ticker....


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, yay for no headache and pink or blue soon, I agree that you need a ticket!

MrsD, I hope today is much better for you!

Cheryl, go rip them a new one at the store! Hope you get the furniture today!!

Bailey, bounce that baby out, can you imagine April fools for her birthday?!?

Tawn, glad you had a good Easter and I hope you and Maddie are doing well.

Cath, we miss you! Hope you are okay!

Shellie, sorry that you and DF got into a fight, hope things are settled now for you.

Ttc, you are in my thoughts and prayers, hope you are hanging in there and allowing yourself the time you need to grieve and are being gentle with yourself.

Dani, we love you. Keeping your family and that wee fighter of yours in my thoughts.

The pictures of Emily are taken I just need to go through them and post them. We did end up going to the neighbor's house, it was just a quiet get together, very relaxed and nice!

Emily and I are having a bad night :( I am feeling so frustrated and irritable and have cried a bit... Feel like a horrid mama right now, especially since, overall, she is sleeping/doing better. She is in my arms now but seems to be in a light sleep so hopefully I can lay her down and get more rest soon, I think I must need it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning, I think I'm a bit dehydrated as it hurts to swallow so not drinking much, but I think there is a slight improvement today yay

Yay cupcakes for no headache and only a month to go til team pink or blue xx

Bailey anything??? xx

Shellie I hope you o soon xx

I did a stupid thing last night :blush: I completely forgot where I was in my cycle and af got be during the night and its all over my bed, bugger :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy you are not horrid just tired, I hope she goes back down very soon and you can get some more sleep too xx

I can't wait to see her cute pics later xx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD with all you've been through I'm not surprised you forgot your cycle! Sucks af came in the night and got your bed though! Glad today is a bit better. Try and get fluids in as you can to stay hydrated. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Aw Amy you are a brilliant mamma, all this hard work is taking its toll on you. Hope you feel better soon xxx

Mrs d - sorry AF took you by surprise! What a pain! Just to add to everything too! Make sure you drink as much as you can today too Hun, getting dehydrated definately won't be good.

Shellie - oooh I hope you O soon!! Are you on a bd schedule or just whenever you have the opportunity? Make sure you post pics if those opks!!

Cheryl - go and kick some ass and mamas and papas Hun!!!

Tawn - hope you are feeling better today and little Maddie doesn't scare you again 

Cupcake - yay for no headache so far!!! Fingers crossed it stays that way!

Cath - still missing you!!

So what's everyone up to today? Df is actually off work today and tomorrow so that pretty much guarantees Millie won't be coming soon lol! 
Still having cramps and aches and pains but still nothing regular or overly painful. Feeling a bit sick this morning though. 
I don't think she'll be an April fools baby though Amy, not unless I have quite a short labour with her that will start soon lol! 
Back to bouncing on my ball!


----------



## baileybubs

Can I ask a random question ladies?

My landlady is currently having our driveway and front steps re-done. The driveway was a bit wonky and all the flags were broken, but the worst was the steps, they were steep and basically dangerous. Now it's looking really good coz the workmen have almost finished and there's 3 new steps that are wide and much safer and the driveway is nice and smooth to park my car on. My question is, seen as we never asked her to do any of this, what do you think her reasoning would be to spend the money on doing it?


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake we found out we were team blue the day we picked our pram so I didn't want anything else but navy I liked the blue and the brown.. Glad no headache today...x

Aw Amy it's so hard being a first time mum I've got all of tht to look forward to... Just rest when Emily is sleeping...x

Mrs d aw I'm sorry ur not drinking cos it's sore, it must be agony, aw and sorry the witch got ur bed sheets..x

Bailey thts great df has the days off I think the weekend for Millie coming, does the landlady kno u are pg? Cos maybe there's a health and safety thing if u were to hav an accident she wud be liable?xx

Afm I called m&ps the driver just never turned up for work, she said I will get it on wed now and I will be sent vouchers after I receive it.. Il be calling them to ask about the vouchers on wed to make sure we get them. :gun:
So far this morning I've ordered a blue pram suit for Leo going home and I've ironed :iron:all the hospital bag stuff just need to put in a pair of leggings, 2 vests and some drinks and snacks for after the section.

Bailey how many nappies are in ur bag I've put 12 u think thts enough?x


----------



## baileybubs

Did they say the value of the vouchers Cheryl? It better be worth it!!

And I thought that at first about the health and safety aspect coz I'm pregnant but she's waited right til the end of my pregnancy to do it, and also she asked me if I preferred her to do it now or wait til baby is born. I'm wondering if she's planning on selling which will be a right pain coz we have just redecorated and put new carpet on the stairs. We wanna stay here 2 years whilst we save up for a deposit for a mortgage.

I have put a full pack of 24 nappies in lol, couldn't be bothered opening a pack so just shoved a whole one in lol!! How long will they be keeping you in after the section?


----------



## CherylC3

I don't think she will be selling Hun..x

I had the pack of 24 in then I opened it there cos it said in ready steady baby 10 nappies, tbh I think I'd need about 50 I don't even kno how to put a nappie on lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Will you not have to stay in longer though with having a section? I thought 10 nappies would be enough tbh but I figured at least I'd have extra of I had to stay longer. I know I've overpacked my hospital bag lol! 

And nappies are easy Hun, depending how wriggly your baby is lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Il put some more in I think il be home the thurs as long as there's no infection. X


----------



## baileybubs

Well dh will be going home anyway over night while they keep you in wont he so he can bring more, 10 should be fine. I'm just lazy and threw a whole pack in lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily goes through an average of 10 diapers a day just to give you an idea.

Bailey I bet it is a liability issue with the steps, you will be carrying a baby in and out now.

Cheryl, fingers crossed Leo's furniture really shows up this time! Yay for vouchers! Hope they are for a lot!

Did something happen with Tawn that I missed??


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn hadn't felt Maddie move much Amy so she went to hospital last night but all was fine and dandy and I think Maddie is back to her wriggly self this morning.


----------



## AmyB1978

How did I miss that?? Glad they are okay!!!! Thanks for updating me


----------



## cupcake1981

My headache is back :(, hubs and I had a big row cos I thought he was having a dig at me about something, I got really upset (crazy baby hormones), then my head started pounding again. Was supposed to be seeing my friend this afternoon to give her kids their eggs but I feel too pants now and hubs has gone to the gym. What a crap bank holiday :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun, rest up if you need to, I'm sure your friend will understand. Try taking a nap.


----------



## cupcake1981

It hurts more when I lay down :(.

I'm gonna try and do some Internet shopping for new work clothes. I'm on new look and trying to work out my size...is the bust size measured around the nips or under the bust?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I never knew Tawn was worried..x

Cupcake sorry u hav had a row. X

Bailey I keep getting like gushing like watery discharge are u getting this?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Cheryl I started wearing a pad a couple of weeks ago coz of lots of watery discharge. If you put a pad on and of it gets full quickly then maybe ring the delivery suite Hun. But I know an increase in discharge is definately common at the end. It's confusing coz at first I wondered if I had a slow leak in my waters. 

Cupcake I think bust size would be over the nips, the biggest measurement I think. 

Wow df is actually hoovering out my car! Shocked!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool cool.. Wow hav u drugged him lol.. He's nesting. Xx

Cupcake yeah I think nips. X


----------



## baileybubs

I know he's also cleaned upstairs and hoovered, think you're right he's nesting lol!!

Just looked out the window and MIL is helping him, I knew she wouldn't be able to resist lol! She's got her car wax out lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol glad people are running round after you for a change Bailey!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey that's great, don't let them see you looking or they'll stop. What else can you get them to do? xx

Poo for having a headache again :( I agree with the others around the nips I'd say xx

Cheryl I hope you made mamas and papas feel really bad xx

Amy did you manage to get back to sleep? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d how you feeling today? 

Well MIL and df just took me to asda, they wouldn't let me drive there myself. Which is probably best lol 

I felt really tired and achey walking round asda but feeling perfectly fine now! Just glad I have replenished my supply of Gaviscon lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you get some nice food in?

I made some brownies earlier with our Easter egg, we got just the 1, and it was dark choc which neither of us like, so brownies were the only thing for it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not too bad now thanks bailey. What nice goodies did you buy? Xx

Cupcake would you post your nice brownie recipe again pleeeeeeeeeease, now that I'm back at home I'd like to give it a go xx
How is your head now? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's pretty bad at the moment but it keeps coming and going :(

Here's the recipe:

https://themorethanoccasionalbaker.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/nigellas-everyday-brownies.html?m=1


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies fell asleep earlier, then my mum and gran came over to get they're hairs done... I've got my cousins to do tonight too cos its her hen do sat night and I really can't be bothered.x

Great df and mil helping u do things..x

Cupcake u shud maybe take paracetamol Hun..x

Mrs d if u make brownies u shud post me some lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the recipe cupcake, I'm going to give them a go tomorrow mmmm
Cheryl if they would post well I'd send you some hun, it sounds like you are super duper busy today xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm pooped as well, and tomoro I'm going to get waxed and get my hair done and can't be bothered, but after tomoro I doin nothing. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch I'll be thinking of you tomorrow ;) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake did you say not to cook for as long as it says? It says 20-25 mins? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake maybe you should see the doctor about those headaches tomorrow, you shouldn't be getting them this often this bad Hun. Hope it gets better.

Mmmm brownies, I'm tempted to make more lol but still got all those chocolate peanut butter cupcakes in!

Cheryl you sound far too busy for me lol!! All I've done is go to asda and then package all my eBay stuff and I'm shattered lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and we are having chilli for tea (didn't want curry so thought of try something else spicy lol!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

How long did you bake the brownies for bailey? xx

Chilli, that might get Millie moving :) make it nice and hot xx


----------



## baileybubs

I think I baked them for 25 mins, they were good but not as gooey as I like them, I would have preferred them a little softer, mine ended to more cakey so maybe do them for just 20 mrs d.

I'm hoping it gets her moving, I also bought a pineapple lol! It's funny how I used to think I don't know why people try these old wives tales coz baby will just come when they are ready, but now I am in this position I'm just thinking if there's a slight chance it might help its worth a go lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol try everything bailey..x

Well I just did my first online shop and I forgot to put rice on it and just noticed I've ordered 1 banana instead of a pack lol..x

Bailey are u still drinking loads? I am and ivefelt sick the past few days like I can't be bothered eating I've just had toast and cheese I didn't want a dinner. X


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd go for 20 mins mrs d, they will rise but need to have a wibble to them.

The pineapple apparently does work, but you need to have a LOT for it to work. 

Bailey I think the headaches might be cos I've been sitting about a lot as well as hormones lol. Well see tomo when I'm back at work!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've heard of some people eating like 5 pineapples lol! I won't go that crazy but I love pineapple anyway so no harm either way!

I would have thought you'd get worse headaches being at work cupcake? I'm rubbish when it comes to headaches, I used to get migraines a lot so would just shut myself off from the world whenever I got one.


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl the last few weeks I haven't felt like eating, and when I do I can't eat much, but last night I wanted to eat loads! Just not what we had in at home! Today I want to eat a lot too. I had been feeling like I couldn't face anything though, like I was hungry but there was nothing I wanted to eat.


----------



## cupcake1981

I used to get headaches a lot when I was on the pill, so I'm thinking its mostly hormone related. I think I remember Tawn getting them around this point to and Cheryl said she did to.....hopefully they will go as quickly as they've come!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I did get them cupcake for about a week..x

Are u really thirsty bailey I just want to suck on ice cubes and drink loads..x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've been drinking those bottles of water I have for fun. Have you got a MW appt soon Cheryl? I mentioned it at mine and they weren't worried but being thirsty can be a sign of low iron I think? But my irons fine so that will be why my MW wasn't concerned. Have you got any swelling and water retention, that's probably the reason for it. I have massive fat fingers and wrists and fat cankles lol, so I'm retaining lots of water.

Cupcake - yeah probably just hormones but make sure you do mention it to MW next time you see her just in case


----------



## CherylC3

I'm at the mw on thurs for bloods and for her to tell me about the section my fingers are a bit bigger just took off my rings the other day but I'm not swollen anywhere else.. But ur right ur appetite totally goes, it's like u kno u need to eat but u don't want anything and can't think of anything u wud want. X

Yeah ccake mention it to the mw. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks :) I'll go with 20 mins xx

Are you drinking enough cupcake, dehydration causes headaches too xx

Online food shopping is pants, I like to walk around the shop and pick up lots of goodies on offer ;) I hope you manage to quench your thirst Cheryl xx

Bailey are you cooking dinner or can you get df to do it while you are on a roll? ;) does your car look good? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's funny cheryl coz its this stage now where I find everyone is checking I'm eating properly etc, and I don't really want to!! I'm hungry right now to be honest but then I think about the chilli df is making and I think I could take it or leave it really. Not fussed.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh df is definately cooking mrs d lol! It appears that he has finally decided I'm not allowed to do anything coz I'm pregnant, better late than never haha!!

And I agree with online shopping being pants!! Once I had cherry tomatoes replaced with cherries coz they had no cherry tomatoes!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cherries lol not even close :rofl: 

I think he has finally realised you are pregnant yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah made me wonder what idiot did my shop for me that they replaced cherry tomatoes with cherries lol!! Good job I like cherries anyway! Oooh now there's something I could eat right now, cherries!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmmm big black m&s ones


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I love Emily's Easter pics, she's such a cutie xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I know about the not wanting to eat ladies I was like that up until last week, am making up for it now tho!

Amy Emily is very cute!


----------



## baileybubs

I still have a craving for Maccy ds though, maybe that's just coz I have an excuse to eat it now lol! 

What's everyone got planned for the rest of the evening? Has anyone been watching Broadchurch? It's really good. 

Amy I can't believe how cute Emily is! Such a sweetie!


----------



## cupcake1981

We are gonna watch the 2nd part of that Labyrinth that was on at the weekend, was pretty good!


----------



## baileybubs

I was well gutted when I saw that on my tv planner and thought it was the film then realised it wasn't cupcake haha!!! I love the film Labyrinth!


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks ladies! 

Here are a few of the Easter pictures of Emily for anyone not on FB..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1978.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2057.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2101.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cupcake1981

I watched the film a few weeks back bailey, I love it to.


----------



## baileybubs

Dance magic dance, jump magic jump......I love David Bowie!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I hope your headache gets better, be sure to talk to your midwife if not! 

Bailey, maybe Millie will come on my anniversary, the 8th!!!

MrsD , can you eat the brownies? If not I would think making them would be torture!

Cheryl, I was thirsty at the end too... Although Leo is already further along then Emily got! I am also really thirsty now that I am nursing.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure how much of the brownie I'll be able to eat Amy but I'll give it a go xx


----------



## AmyB1978

good luck! maybe you can soften it with icecream or eat the batter!


----------



## Tawn

Whew! That was a long catch up chatty ladies!

Just a quick one popping in to say hello and make sure you lovelies are doing wonderfully as I didn't manage to come on BnB yesterday!

MrsD, you poor thing! To feel so rough and then get AF on top of it all?! :nope: Lord give this lady a break!

Bailey, YAY for DF stepping up! I am SO happy to hear that hun! 

Cupcake, yup I think I remember headaches around that time as well. I am usually anti-medication too but I think I might have caved and taken a bit of paracetomal to deal with them cause those hormone headaches are intense!

Cheryl, I hope you get LOADS of vouchers for all that M&Ps hassle! And I am feeling pretty nauseous off and on (plus SUPER thirsty) too! Must be normal late preg stuff? Plus loads of discharge as well. Ohhhhh the joys!

Amy, Emily is GORGEOUS!! I loved the Easter pics! And of course you are not a horrible mom! You are amazing, and just very very tired (and rightly so!)

TTC, I am sorry you are feeling so down lately hun :hugs: When do you get your test results?

Shellie, sorry you fought with your DF. But at least you have made up in time to get loads of bd'ing in for O time!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I was trying to do a quick response but there was so much to remember! Lol

DH and I just had our dinner out and are now home for some snuggles on the sofa and TV before bedtime. What a difference a night off makes, especially when you know it is the only one you've gotten for almost 9 months and the only one you are GOING to get for a looonnnn time! Haha! Unfortunately, DH is full of cold right now though (typical timing!!!) so I don't know if any sexy time is in the works, but at least we still managed to have our meal out if not! I have been missing it, and am pretty sure I am already catching his cold (sore throat is kicking in) so if he has the energy might give it a go anyway :rofl: 

Catch up more tomorrow!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning 

Sorry I didn't ge back on last night was so tired after doing my family's hair.x

Amy Emily is just gorgeous Hun,such a wee cutie.xx

Tawn glad u have all the same symtoms as me lol.. Hope u had a nice night together even tho dh has the cold..x

Bailey wots ur plans today?x

Cupcake hope u don't hav a headache today if ur back at work..x

Mrs d hope ur managing to eat and drink ok Hun..x

Afm I'm feeling really sick today and I nd to go to get waxed. X


----------



## Tawn

Morning Cheryl! A waxing appt huh? Ouch!!!! :) hope you feel better soon though! And doesn't your furniture come today? Exciting!

Bailey, there is some speculation going round fb that you went into labor last night! Hope you update us ASAP either way lol!

Cupcake and mrsd how are you two feeling this morning? I hope loads better!

Afm, I had a lovely evening with Dh and we did manage to dtd after all! Luckily, this time it was pain and discomfort free so it was fun and nice to feel like a "woman" for a bit rather than just a pregnant woman if that makes any sense? Now I gotta get out of bed and motivate myself to put the last touches on packing my bags and then crack down on work. Ugh, it's so hard after a long weekend!

Oh well, at least I can celebrate being full term today! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn yay for being full term and yay for pain free baby dancing :happydance: xx

Cheryl sorry you are feeling poop but I hope you enjoy your pampering xx

Bailey any news? xx

Afm my voice has gone again and I can hardly swallow again, I had to get up in the night and have some hot water with honey to try and soothe it a little so I could get back to sleep. I'm at the docs at lunchtime so see what he says :(


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for being full term Hun...:) and go u being able to hav :sex: 

It's tomoro it's coming well it better come lol... I'm just going to head out to get waxed then I'm getting my hair done later... So after today I'm ready for Leo coming well once his pram suit comes for going home in...x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d thts such a shame yeah make sure u ask him if this is normal. X


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Sorry to disappoint but still not in labour lol! 

I really must be a fb and bnb addict for people to think I went into labour coz I've not been on here lol! Maybe it's coz I told you all I had chilli for tea!
Well it didn't work, it was delicious though and surprisingly didn't give me heartburn!
Woke up this morning feeling fine, no cramps or anything, just my usual hip pain from being in bed too long lol.

Tawn - glad you managed to dtd and it wasn't uncomfortable. I get what you mean about feeling like a woman and not just a pregnant woman! That feeling seems to be overwhelming me a bit at the mo coz I feel like I can't do anything at all right now coz I'm pregnant! 
And yay for being full term!! It's such an amazing feeling isn't it!! Hope these last few weeks go ok for you.

Cheryl - ouch good luck getting waxed Hun!! I have definately taken the stance of "I don't care" when it comes to waxing or shaving my lady bits. I have still been trimming as best I can but you are a brave lady for getting waxed!! If you feel sick though Hun make sure you take it easy and feel better soon.

Mrs d I really hope that the doctor can help you this afternoon, it sounds horribly painful. Have you tried drinking milkshakes to soothe it? I don't know if that would help much. 

Cupcake - how's the head today Hun? Hopefully no sign of a headache today. When's your next MW appt? Do you know when your 20 week scan is yet (sorry if I forgot!)

Amy - how's Emily today after her first Easter weekend? Have you been managing to get enough rest these days?

Leinz - I love those cute pics of the girls over Easter! DD1 looks so cheeky lol! 

Well today I am just going to post my stuff sold on eBay and go for a walk with df, more bouncing on my ball and hoping Millie makes her arrival lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Think I may be looking for something that isn't happening but.....me and df dtd earlier, then about half an hour ago I had "leakage" that was yellow/straw coloured but not a lot so not sure if its just discharge or possible slow leaking waters. Feeling cramps and tightness a lot but not overly painful, staying active and bouncing lol!!

I think it's all wishful thinking though! Will have to see if there's any more discharge/leakage.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh bailey keep us posted, this could be the start yay. 

Milkshake is good thanks bailey, I can only drink milk or water at the mo and even that hurts. Just got back from dr and I've got a suspected infection based on the fact my throat started to get better and now it's just as bad as a week ago. I've got some drops so helpfully they help :) just made a soft roll sandwich but there is no way I can get it down (I was being optimistic I know) ill have to soak it in some soup :( I think the brownies will have to wait a few days, I'm not making them if I can't eat them :( 

Cheryl I hope you are feeling better and your waxing wasn't too painful xx


----------



## Tawn

OOOHHHH Bailey, so excited! I hope it isn't spermy leakage and instead is the start of you losing your plug! That would mean baby in the next couple of days! EEK!

Mrsd, I am glad they gave you something to soothe it and hope that works to get you on the mend again!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I don't think it was waters coz there's not been much more but I'm definately feeling more crampy and achey. It's so frustrating not knowing lol!! 

Mrs d glad to hear you have been given something but so sorry it looks like an infection. Are you on antibiotics?

Cheryl how did the wax go? Are you feeling sick still? 

Tawn how are you today? I don't think it was spermies coz it was about 4 hours after we had dtd and I'd had a shower etc this morning, pretty sure all spermies came out lol sorry tmi!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm sad...I'm angry...I'm hurt...I'm betrayed...my emotions are ALL OVER THE PLACE like a roller coaster. It will be 3 weeks tomorrow when we found out our twins were gone...i'm STILL not over this. The rest of the world has moved on without me! :cry::cry::cry:
I couldn't wait to tell the world next Tuesday that i was pregnant...and with twins! This is just awful. I want to feel better...and I'm glad I'm going to a support group session next Tuesday...I think that will help.
Also, here's my new book I'm reading. It's great so far. You all should check it out. It's chock full of common senses and I like how she writes.
Also attached is a pic of my new stock of OV tests and HPTs! I hope i get preggers again before I'm out!  Please God, I pray! [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







20130328_114413.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0









20130328_114257.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, huge hugs! Three weeks is not much time Hun, it is no wonder you aren't over it! :hugs: a support group may help, my DH and I attended one and it definitely helped me. I wish there was more I could do or say to help you, just know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey ooh waters gone, aw I hope u go into labour Hun..x

Mrs d I'm glad u hav been given something from ur dr Hun. I hope it helps..x

Tawn u got ur bags packed now?x

Ttc big :hugs: I kno it's so hard to move on I kno last yr I couldn't move on till I had another BFP. I hope ur support group helps.x

Amy how's ur gorgeous girl..x

Afm waxing was agony, my hair is looking really nice now I don't hav roots :) oh and the asda shop came and they only changed a pack for biscuits.x


----------



## Tawn

BIG :hugs: ttc! Of course you aren't "over it" yet! You lost your two babies, and that will leave a lifetime scar on your heart. I can tell you I was still sad and crying about my m/c 3-4 months afterwards. Give yourself the grace period to take time to grieve slowly and understand that no one else (ie other family and friends) will really understand why you might still be grieving if they haven't experienced a miscarriage themselves. Just go at your own pace and it will get a little bit less over time.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc Amy is right, 3 weeks really isn't long Hun, nobody would expect you to be over it by now, and I don't think any of us will ever get over losing a baby. I hope you can manage to heal over time and fingers crossed for that BFP soon Hun :hugs:

Cheryl I don't think it was my waters after all that. Just discharge. Oh well, still waiting lol!!
Glad you feel better after having your hair done, still so brave of you to have been waxed lol!!


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, that was my mission today. To re-pack mine and Madison's bags so they were as ready as they can be and tape a note on the front of the things I will have to put in last minute (ie makeup, pillow, maternity notes etc) so that either DH or I don't forget when the time comes. I am supposed to be working today and instead I have spent the whole time putting my birthing music on my phone and stocking up my kindle for the hospital just in case! LOL. Great use of time!

What about you, and you Bailey! Do you both feel 100% ready if things started kicking off? I haven't been having ANY signs of cramping and BHs etc, so I am sure I will have to be induced at the whole 14 days overdue!


----------



## baileybubs

I feel more than ready now lol, only since yesterday when df cleaned out my car so it's not covered in bailey fur for when we bring Millie home (my mum will be driving us in my car you see). 
Everything in my bag is ready, got my music on my iTunes ready, feeling all the cramps and BH and everything, just no sign of her yet lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm ready but I'm happy to wait till tues so tht my nursery is done, will I get to take music in since I'm getting a section? I just hav to put in 2 vests and Leo's going home suit and was going to take in some diluting juice and some snacks for after the section.

I've not had any Braxton hicks just the odd cramps and backache and watery discharge. X


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know about music with you having a section Cheryl. I don't even know if they'll let me play my music with my docking station coz it says not to bring electrical items in a leaflet about what to pack in your bag from my local PCT. It can run off batteries though so they might let me use it. 

Well I give up with my body, I have no idea what's going on now. If I sit down and rest I feel fine, just backache. The minute I get up and walk about I ache and get cramps but no more leakage. I give up, my body is just playing silly beggars with me and I'll still be here in 2 weeks waiting to be induced!

I thought you got Leo's furniture tomorrow Cheryl? What else do you need for your nursery?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah tomoro it comes with the wallpaper so my dad will do the paper and hubby can build the furniture and il wash his bedding.

Aw I think this wkend for u. X


----------



## baileybubs

Nah I'm firmly set on needing to be induced, I feel like my body is trying to get on with this labour and just can't do it! 
Does everyone think that I will know when it's finally started? Some people say "oh you will definately know when it's labour!" but then my mum and some other people have said some people can't tell coz it can start like period pain and backache (which of course I have!!)

Eurgh! I'm watching embarassing bodies at the mo, don't know why I used to want to be a surgeon lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hate tht programme it freaks me out lol..why go on and show everyone ur strange body parts. X


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I definitely think you will know hun! It might start off with little pains, but at some point it has to get more painful, even for the toughest woman I would imagine! 

Funnily enough, when I was on the labor ward on Sunday they told me I have to see my consultant now cause I have gone in 2x to be monitored for her 2 reduced movement spells and that the consultant will likely offer me an induction for around 38-39 weeks. But I would turn it down, cause I am so set on hypnobirthing and don't know if I could manage med free with the induction. But it really blew my mind cause I realized 38 weeks is SO SOON I'd almost be tempted just so I could meet her! lol


----------



## baileybubs

I know some of them are just weird! I can understand some of them who haven't been given any help from their gp, but still some of their problems I just don't think I could share on tv!!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that's weird Tawn! I didn't know they usually offered inductions before 40 weeks. I was looking at hypno birthing too but never got the CDs. I am hoping to just have as relaxed a birth as is possible lol, but we shall see. 
I think I am more concerned about not knowing its started soon enough to get to hospital more than anything lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I fell asleep ladies I've never heard of hypno birthing. X


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, how far are you from the hospital hun? We are about 35mins with no traffic, but with is a whooolllle other story! So DH keeps making jokes about laying down shower curtains in the car just in case! :haha:

Cheryl, did you have a nice nap? I haven't napped since 1st tri, mmmm that sounds lovely! Might have to think about sneaking one in here sometime this week :)

Hypnobirthing is basically a relaxation and hypnotherapy program where you practice visualization and breathing techniques to be calm and relaxed during labor. It is supposed to (if effective) take away most of the pain because you aren't fighting your body's contractions, but rather relaxing into them which makes them a lot less painful and your breathing techniques release endorphins and lots of oxygen to your muscles to hopefully make the actual birthing process much easier. 

The basis really makes sense to me, that if you are fearful of pain, you will tense up and therefore your body will resist the actual process (ie if you were in the jungle and there was a predator nearby, your fear would release adrenaline which would stall your labor until you were somewhere safe for you and your baby)

I have read some amazing success stories on here about it, so I bought the Natal Hypnotherapy CDs and have been doing them since about 27 weeks or so. It really makes me feel so much more confident and calm about the labor process, but we will see if it works on the big day! I've told DH it all might go out the window when I feel the pain of my first real contraction :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht sounds really good Tawn. If I was to hav a natural birth I wanted just gas and air and hav Leo in the birthing pool..x

Aw Tawn I can nap anywhere now I just close my eyes and away I go lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn - we are about the same distance from the hospital as you but our problem is I'm the driver lol!! Df doesn't drive, so I will have to wait on someone else getting here too in order to drive us. Middle of the night is fine coz his parents live across the road, it's more during the day that's actually the problem lol! That's why I'm just hoping I'll know when it's begun so I can call someone and get them here lol!!
I was offered to be part of a hypnobirthing trial actually and wish I had done it, but I couldn't commit to the sessions coz they were in the evenings. 

Cheryl I wish I could nap anywhere! I have to be on my air bed with the curtains closed and no noise lol!! Even when I'm really tired I find it hard to sleep. I'm hoping to have a birthing pool birth with Millie, another reason why I'm desperate to go into labour naturally rather than be induced.


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, is your mum staying with you for the next 10 days I thought I remembered? Does she drive?


----------



## baileybubs

You do have a fab memory Tawn, yes she was supposed to be but her boss is also a pain in the backside and told her she had to work until Thursday this week instead! So now she will have worked 9 days in a row too so she'll probably stay at home Thursday night to recover and will probably be staying with us from Friday (I think!).

Just had my best friend on the phone and told her I went to hospital the other week coz of my bp and she went mad at me for not telling her at the time! I said I knew she'd panic and didn't want to worry her. So I've been made to promise that anything from now on I tell her straight away lol, bless her.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi ladies!

Mrs D hope ur infection goes away quickly so u can make those brownies and enjoy them!

Bailey my cousin didn't know she was in labour for several hours, and was 8 cm by the time she realized it and went to the L&D. A bunch of women I work with said they didnt know, as it was all mostly in their back and didnt think it was labour.

And that whole hypnobirth thing tawn sounds interesting, though with my anxiety I don't think it would be enough for me whenever I have a baby lol And yay on full-term!!

Cheryl, only a few more days!!!!

TTC, I know it's hard. I was a wreck for a looong time (hense why I disappeared off BnB for several months!). It's been 1 year and 1 month and I still have a hard time some days, especially when I find out ppl in my life r getting their BFPs. Lots of hugs ur way!!!!!!!!!!

If i forgot somebody, sorry!!!

AFM, It's CD 18, and it might be O day. If not, for sure tomorrow. Got a positive OPK today (I'm pretty sure it is anyway???) and I O fairly quickly once I get one. The 24-36 hour rule does NOT apply to me! I'm more like 12 hours or less lol. We've BD'd CD 14, CD16, CD 17, and I'm hoping tonight as well!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-02_16-47-48_682.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CherylC3

Morning 

Well today is furniture day so we shall see if it comes!

Shellie thts defo positive I hope u have been :sex:

Wots everyone's plans today?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

Shellie - I'd say that's deffo a positive opk Hun! Hope you managed to get bd in last night but sounds like there were deffo plenty of spermies waiting anyway! Fingers crossed for a BFP Hun!!!

Cheryl - I hope that furniture gets there ok today Hun and they have a bloody driver!!

I'm not doing much today myself. Not much I can do, people don't seem to like the idea of me driving on my own (plus the bump is literally touching the steering wheel now!) and everyone is at work. 
I had a terrible nights sleep, was wide awake half the night and just achey. Had a bath this morning just to try and relieve some backache. 
Plus fell out with df again, sometimes it's like having a teenager I swear, he's so useless with money it's unbelievable. But I'm not allowing myself to get stressed out, I just said my piece to him and that's it. I've told him if he doesn't change I'm gone coz we can't afford to live together if he can't control his spending. Men eh? Can't live with them but for some reason we still do lol. I know I'm not perfect myself so I forgive him most of the time but with a baby on the way I would have thought he might act a bit more responsible! Feel like the only grown up sometimes! 
But nevermind that, more important things to worry about at this moment in time like when will I have this baby lol!!

What's everyone else up to today? Are you having to stay at home on your own waiting for the furniture Cheryl? Can't wait to see pics of it!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey so sorry ur df is wasting money again. Some ppl just can't help there self with spending.

Well my furniture came at quarter to 9 so I'm hoping when hubby finishes his coffee he will build the drawers :) we will see. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I'm also not driving now its too uncomfortable. X


----------



## Tawn

That opk def looks positive Shellie! Did you get your progesterone cream yet?

Happy furniture day Cheryl!!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww bailey, annoying about df and money! He was on a roll there for a few days!!! Hopefully he gets the message about the money thing this time. 

Afm, I caught dhs cold!! It's not fun trying to sleep while this pg anyway, but add a nasty cold and it was a verrry long night! Lol. It just needs to bugger off before I go into labor though, otherwise I won't be able to breathe to do all my hypnobirthing techniques!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I agree with the others, it's totally understandable to feel that way, I hope talking about your feelings help. Big hugs xx

Bailey sorry your df has been spending again and sorry you had a pants nights sleep. Rest up today and I hope Millie makes her appearance soon xx

Cheryl yay for Leo's furniture turning up, did you get your vouchers too? xx

Shellie yay or your positive opk, get :babydancing: xx

Tawn I hope the hypnobirthing helps, I know I'd want meds haha xx

Afm I've just watched obem from last week, it was so sad, but the patents were so strong, my heart went out to them.


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I hope your cold buggers off soon xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn get your head over a bowl of hot water and rest up Hun!! I hate colds at the best of times let alone whilst pregnant!!

Yay Cheryl for your furniture getting there so early! Get your dh in gear to build it lol!!

Well my df has been sternly told. I wouldn't mind if he actually ever had anything to show for the money he spends but he's one of those people that can just waste money on nothing (like games on his bloody phone!!). Nightmare! Anyways he's been given his strict orders, balls in his court now, all I am concerned with is Millie right now!

Oooh it looks so pretty and sunny outside yet it's still so cold!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d we did it again!! How are you feeling today?

Last weeks OBEM was so sad wasn't it but so brave of that couple to share their story.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still in bed watching tv, I suppose I should get up, I just can't be bothered. No improvement in my throat yet but hopefully the meds kick in soon.

It looks gorgeous outside, maybe I'll wrap up warm and do a bit of gardening.

I'm sure you'll see a difference in your df once Millie is here xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't get up if you don't feel like it mrs d, nothing wrong with recovering in bed!
It is quite chilly out, well it is here anyway!
I am a bit disappointed with df coz he'd been doing so well, and I need to remember he has managed to quit smoking and he has been so good about not going out drinking whilst I've been pregnant. So I'm giving him the benefit this one last time, he knows I'm seriously annoyed though. 

Oh well! C'est la vie! 

Hope those meds kick in soon for you mrs d.


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, Bailey, and MrsD... I think you all need a day in bed/ of rest! Hope you all feel better soon!

Cheryl, yay for furniture!!! Pictures when DH gets it together.

Shellie, yay for pos opk and o time! Sounds like you are loaded uo with spermies awaiting that egg! 

Cath, still miss you. 

Cupcake, you have gone quiet, hope all is okay.

Emily has had a couple of rough days but slept great last night, longest stretch, so far!!! :Happydance: She just ate and is finishing her 30 minutes of upright time after eating so we are about to go back to bed and get some more sleep.


----------



## baileybubs

Yay well done Emily for best sleep so far!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Bailey I'm sure he'll change once Millie is here..x

Aw mrs d don't overdo it in the garden Hun..x

Tawn I've got tht nasty cold too it's a nightmare thru the night waking up with a blocked nose..x

Amy yeah for Emily having a good sleep..x

Well I'm getting a £50 voucher emailed to me so I guess thts quite good, but dh is doing the garden cos it's nice this is pissing me off cos I want the furniture up and he house needs hoovered and cleaned, his garden always comes first :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy big cheers for Emily's best sleep so far, I hope you managed a good sleep too xx

Bailey he's not doing too badly by the sounds of it, I didn't realise he'd managed to quit smoking yay xx

Cheryl my hubby is like that, he'd rather be doing something outside than in xx


----------



## baileybubs

Get him told Cheryl! I know how you feel you just want everything in the house ready for Leo. Tell him that garden can wait!

Glad you got £50 but I'd have demanded money back rather than vouchers, wouldn't be buying from there again!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d yeah df bought one of those e-cigs and is doing really well with it! So far he's not saved any money coz it cost £45 but now all he needs to do is buy replacement vapour bottles for it that only cost £5 and they can last as long as 2 weeks. 
He's doing really well with it so I've gotta give him some credit. 
Funny thing is I was wondering if he can use it in the hospital when I'm in labour lol!! It's only water vapour but I don't know if they'd let him use it or not? Would be a funny sight for a MW if he did use it and they didn't realise it was an e-cig haha!!


----------



## CherylC3

Imagine tht bailey it wud be so funny...well my hubby just pisses me off, the house is a tip there's a room full of furniture to build and he's arsed about the garden and now reading a baby book tht he doesn't need to cos I've already read it and he'll be going to work soon and il hav all the housework to do :( I hate men!


----------



## baileybubs

They are useless sometimes aren't they! I would say make sure you don't do the housework and leave it for him tomorrow but I know how hard it is to ignore it!


----------



## MrsDuck

£50 in vouchers I thought was quite good :) men hey hmmmmph leave the housework for him for tomorrow ;) xx

Bailey sounds like he's doing well, I can just imagine the mw face if he started puffing away haha

So I was planning on staying in bed a while longer but had lots of visitors turn up throughout the day, oh well there's always tomorrow


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hate it when that happens mrs d, did the visitors let you know they were coming first?
Everytime I decide to go for a nap I end up having a knock on the door these days, I just ignore it lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope, it was just family so they just turned up and came in


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo, hope they let you get some rest soon mrs d. I myself am gonna go for a nap soon. All this walking and bouncing on my ball has left me shattered!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you hun, enjoy your nap xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah £50 was good I've spent it already lol... And I did the housework :(

Aw mrs hopefully a day in bed for u tomor then..x

Happy napping bailey il prob go for mines in an hr lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooooo I can't believe you did the housework ;) what did you buy with your vouchers, anything nice? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I was about to go for my nap coz df has just gone to work, and he told me to tell the workmen when I go up so they know they can't use the toilet etc. Does anyone else find that weird?? To me I just think that it's none of their business if I'm going upstairs for a nap, if our doors are locked and I don't answer the door then surely they will have to figure something else out, what do they do when they work on a house and the occupant isn't at home all day like I am?? 
I just found it weird lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And bad Cheryl for doing the housework!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that made me chuckle bailey, I don't know why. I hope they don't disturb your nap xx


----------



## baileybubs

Nah they have virtually finished anyway but I just thought it was a bit odd, why should I tell the workmen what I'm doing?? 
My df is strange though, there's being nice and there's overdoing it coz he's been giving them tea and coffee all the time all week, and even gave them some of my scones before I'd even had chance to eat one myself!! I don't mind and its always nice to be nice, but I draw the line at letting them know that I'm going upstairs for a bath and a nap lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No wonder they haven't finished yet, your df is treating them too well haha xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, think he's made them more brews than he's ever made me lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thts odd bailey... Ur df is spoiling them lol..x

Mrs d we got one of the snugg chairs they do in there along with a few books it came to £51.75 so we didn't nd to pay delivery. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that sounds good as long as the delivery man turns up for work this time ;)

I like the look of those beanbag baby chair things that bailey posted on FB 

https://www.swiftsorchids.com/soft-...rtable-pink-polkadot-bean-bag-chair-for-baby/


----------



## baileybubs

Cute aren't they mrs d? I've entered a competition to win one fxd!!

And I agree with mrs d Cheryl, lets hope the driver turns up for your delivery this time!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol hope so.. Yeah I like the bean bag chairs too..x


----------



## CherylC3

It's this we ordered
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CherylC3

I really liked these ones too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I love that little chair cheryl!

Oh mrs d I'm in the same position as you now, the workmen started drilling so I couldn't go to sleep and now my landlady has turned up to see the work so she is currently stood outside my house with them, I just wanna go lie down!! Wish they'd go away already! They probably don't want me for anything at all really, I just don't feel like I can go lie down knowing they are all out there in front of my bedroom window lol!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm so uncomfortable now, roll on tues, bailey u must be the same,are u still on ur air bed?x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah still on it but even that isn't helping now. Been for a nap but my whole back, hips and legs were aching too much for me to stay asleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor things, I bet you can't wait for your LOs to arrive now, you must be so uncomfortable :( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I bet you are in so much pain too Hun with your neck! How have you been the rest of today?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's my mum and dads birthdays today so been out visiting and I'm shattered, I'm looking forward to my bed tonight. My throat is killing me, it's always worse at night and first thing in the morning :( did you end up getting your nap today?


----------



## baileybubs

When I eventually went for my nap I couldn't sleep coz my back and hips were hurting so much. 

Did you say your mum and dads birthdays on the same day?


----------



## AmyB1978

I hope you are all feeling a lot better soon! 

My random thought of the day, the thread is on page 1978 and I was born in 1978!

Second random thought, what if Leo and Millie share a birthday?!? Heck, Maddie could as well!


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy love your sleep deprived ramblings, haha.

Ladies I'm checking in and keeping up but not had much time to post etc since being back at work :(.

Hope you all have a lovely day. Bailey, eek Millie DD tomo! Can't believe it's here! 

Cheryl hope hubs built your furniture!

Mrs d hope you feel better today.

Shellie hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies

Well I didn't get my nap so I went to bed at 8.30 was up all night peeing and drinking and woke up this morning with my hips in agony..x

Bailey sorry u didn't get urs yesterday, I don't kn how u can get down to ur air bed lol...wot u doin today?xx

Mrs d do u mum and dad share there birthday? Hope ur not in too much pain Hun.. I've got a cheek moaning about my aches and pains when u hav been thru so much. Is today ur day in bed Hun?xx

Amy I kno thts nuts a few more pages for the yr I was born 1986, right enuf prob be here b4 we kno it cos when this thread gets chatty it flys thru the pages lol.. How's Emily Hun?xx

Well today hubby is building, dad is papering and I hav my last midwife appointment appointment..x

Hey to all the other lucky girls Cath, cupcake, fletch, shellie and dani...xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, glad you are okay and just busy wit work, I was worried! 

Hope everyone is feeling better today!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope ur not working too hard cupcake. And hope ur not having they nasty headaches. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, yay for furniture and wallpaper!!!! Hope the midwife appointment goes well. Can you believe you get to meet your little man in just a few days!?!


----------



## CherylC3

It's getting so close Amy I can't believe it I'm so excited and terrified at the same time. I really hope it all comes to u. X


----------



## cupcake1981

This page will prob hit 1981 to today, my birth year! 

I have a work clothes crisis everyday at the moment :(. Al the stuff I ordered was rubbish, all fit fine on the ridiculous boobs but huge everywhere else. Dunno what I'm gonna do :(

No headache yesterday or today Cheryl, hoping that little phase is passed!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I had tht problem too now it's the opposite nothing fts my bump but baggy on the bust. X


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Oooh it will probably hit my birth year today too, 1983. 

Cheryl - yay for hubs and dad doing work for you. I've got my MW appt today too, hope yours goes well!! Can't wait to see pics of your nursery too!

Cupcake - sorry you are having such a problem with mat clothes. I only had to wear casual for my job so it wasn't too bad. 

Mrs d - I hope you are feeling better today hun.

Amy - aw bless yeah would be awesome for Millie and Leo to have the same birthday, and Maddie too!! 

AFM I'm gonna ask for a sweep at my appt today, see if they will do it seen as I'm 40 weeks tomorrow. Bet she won't though.


----------



## baileybubs

Well ladies I'm off to hospital again, will keep you posted but my bp was up, protein in my urine too so seen as I'm due tomorrow the midwife seems to think they will induce me. I'm not holding my breath though coz the community midwife's seem to be a bit better than the hospital ones, the ones at hospital always want to wait and send you home lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aaaarrgghh bailey this could be it!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## baileybubs

Will do, I'm all excited now though coz I think it might be it finally, I'll be gutted if I have to come back home again lol!! Especially seen as the MW was gonna give me a sweep until she tested my urine and took my bp! 
She said they will probably examine me though now to see if I am actually in labour and she actually told me to lay it on thick about being fed up and having contractions on an off!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope this is it for you chick!!! Whose taking you to the hospital?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey hope everything is ok..xx

Well I'm even more pissed at hubby he's scratched all the drawers trying to put it up I'm so annoyed I wud just of paid m&ps to build it up but tight arse said he cus do it and it looks terrible I'm so upset about it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I'm so sorry your hubby is pants, is it noticeable or just coz you know the scratches are there? Xx

Bailey yay I hope this is it, keep us posted hun, thinking of you xxx

Cupcake sorry you are having a work clothes crises, but glad the headaches have stopped xx

Amy you made me chuckle haha oh and now we are on my birth date 1979 haha xx

Yup my mum and dad share their birthdays but are 3 years apart in age


----------



## Tawn

OMG OMG Bailey!! That is so exciting! Then you might get a due date baby as well! :) I mean, I hope it isn't stressful with the BP and such, but it is exciting that you might be meeting your little girl soon!


----------



## CherylC3

That's amazing mrs d both bdays on the same day.. No it's really bad there's chunks out it.. After having a cry in the bath I've decided I don't give a shit I've called a guy to see if he can build the rest of the stuff and il try and hide the marks with a wood pen... Hubby just pisses me off cos it wudnt of happend to anything in the garden his pride and joy.. He's not spoke 2 words to me since he built it he's a fanny!!


----------



## CherylC3

Plus I had to run down the stairs to answer the door for my debenhams delivery cos he was out the back and didn't hear it :(


----------



## Tawn

Aww Cheryl, so sorry you are having a rough day! Your silly DH, that would upset me too if I had been anticipating the furniture for all that time and then it got messed up right away.


----------



## cupcake1981

I would be mega upset to. Lol at calling him a fanny tho!


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, just thought I'd let you know (since you don't have FB) that Bailey has been admitted for her high BP and they are inducing now! :happydance: She is 1cm and Millie is on her way!


----------



## cupcake1981

So excited for her! I'm hoping it happens quickly for her as induction can be a slow process! Maybe she'll be another EDD baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::holly: so exciting xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl any signs of Leo's arrival? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg thts great can't wait till Millie's here. Xxxx

Well the furniture has to go back there is a flaw in it and the drawers are all different colours of wood so there calling back tomoro to see wot they can do and if they can't do anything we will just get a refund and go elsewhere :( 

No signs. Of Leo coming yet. X


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG Cheryl that is disgusting, first the delivery issues now this, you must be so pissed off :( 

Bailey has posted to say they will be breaking her waters and sending her to the delivery suite after 9.30pm if nothing has happened by then eeek it's so exciting.

Come on Leo it's your turn xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm fed up with it.

Aw thts great Millie's coming, I'm happy to wait till tues now. X

Wot u up to mrs d?x


----------



## MrsDuck

5 days eeek!

I think they need to send you more vouchers x

I'm not doing much just watching tv and refreshing FB every 5 mins to make sure I don't miss a bailey update haha

Are you managing to have a relaxing evening?


----------



## CherylC3

They can't give me the same furniture cos thts not available till June so they were going to swap it for another set but its dearer so she's calling tomoro to let me kno.

I'm watching obem the now. Yeah keep refreshing cos I don't hav Facebook.. I'm trying to I'm just so uncomfortable and uptight about Leo's nursery.. I like to be organised. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies just popping on quickly! They are now saying I might have the gel again depending on how favourable my cervix is so then it would be another 6 hours wait unless my body decides otherwise! Still no painful contractions either! 

Cheryl can't believe that with your furniture that's such a pain!!! And if be kicking hubby's arse!! Don't let it all get to you Hun xxxx

Hope all you ladies are ok, I will try to keep you updated but all depends what the doctors and my body decide to do!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bailey no, they are keeping you in limbo, come on Millie, come meet the world xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm excited bailey ur going to hav Millie on her due date :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl they should let you have the more expensive furniture without paying the difference after all you have been through xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thts wot I'm hoping and if they did tht I'd just pay the £150 for them to assemble it.. We will nd to dismantle the drawers for them to collect it :( I really cudnt believe the difference in the drawers compared to the picture on the website x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yay, Millie is almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Tawn I'm glad you and your family are having a lovely Easter, enjoy your sexy time later ;) xx
> 
> Hi ttc :hi: how are you doing hun? Xx
> 
> Bailey bounce bounce xx
> Yes dh is looking after me but there isn't much he can do, I'm just taking my meds and hope it eases x

Hi MrsD, i've got loads to catch up on here. i'm ok...my new nickname these days is "ROLLER COASTER GIRL"...my emotions are all over the place. But I'll get there soon...just ready to get this show back on the road. Missing my babies hardcore though. Hope you are doing well too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are taking it easy mrs d!
> 
> Don't forget ladies OBEM is quite sad tonight I believe so don't watch it of you think it might upset you too much. I am still going to watch it, but I may regret it. I think it's brave of the parents to allow it to air and tell their story.
> 
> How's everyone's day been? Mines been strange! Our landlady is having our driveway redone so currently using the back door and there's lots of workmen outside my house all day lol! Then df's cousin asked if she could one round and see me, she got here at 3 an only just left lol, was really nice to have to company, she's been signed off work so think she was bored lol!
> 
> ok, because i feel like i'm out of the loop on these OBEM talks, i found it online and am going to watch some episodes later...there are 4 seasons already and i've never even heard of it. Click to expand...
> 
> It's brilliant ttc, watch a couple you'll be hooked xxClick to expand...

well i did try watching it the other night and i just bawled the entire time so i had to turn it off...maybe soon i'll be able to watch without crying.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, that sucks about the furniture! 

Ttc, roller coaster is fine and, frankly, to be expected. Take care of yourself as much as you can.

Bailey, woohoo Miss Millie is on her way! Can't wait to see her pretty little face!

MrsD, are you feeling any better? Did you make those brownies yet?

Tawn, how are you and Maddie doing?

Cupcake, are you still managing to be headache free?

Shellie, how are you? Any new wedding plans?


----------



## AmyB1978

Just updating for Bailey... She had her waters broke last evening and ended up needing an epidural. As of this morning, the last she updated was maybe an hour ago, she was still having no sign of fully dilated but has been tolerating contractions with the epidural. Her Mom and Df are there with her. 

Come on Millie, we are all waiting for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cheers for the update Amy.. Come on Millie...xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, she is 7cm now and apparently Millie has dark hair! Millie was having deces with the contractions but is doing much better now and Bailey is pain free, though I am sure she is exhausted!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw exciting :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey hasn't updated in 3 hours so Millie could be here now yay xx

Ttc big hugs to you xx

Amy no brownies yet, I've got all the ingredients but waiting til I can actually eat them. I'm feeling a little better now thanks xx


----------



## ShellieLabTek

FYI, Bailey had Millie!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey she is sooooo cute!!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I dont have her on my friends list so I cant see :( but dont wanna send her a friend request right now i'm sure she's kinda busy lol ... I'll just have to be patient til she posts something here or on the facebook group!

yay for bailey!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:wohoo::dance::yipee::wohoo::holly: yay, I can't wait for more pics. Well done bailey xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hi ttc, how are you feeling? You will make it hun, every day is getting you closer to your rainbow!
> 
> Cupcake - I am so jealous of your beef dinner :-( I am stuck at home alone again so had to make do with freezer crap. Had southern fried chicken and wedges bleurgh.
> Have you taken anything for the headache?

Thank you Bailey and I hope you're right...i know you are. I'll get my baby one day. I'm so glad you have yours in your arms now. Congrats again, can't wait to see pics!!! Post them on here, i don't have access to your facebook. :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey hun
> 
> My lunch was lovely been so long since I've had a mum roast. No I've not taken anything, have come close to breaking and taking paracetamol but I've not so far. It sucks!

Wow cupcake, can't believe you're 17 weeks already! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Morning, I think I'm a bit dehydrated as it hurts to swallow so not drinking much, but I think there is a slight improvement today yay
> 
> Yay cupcakes for no headache and only a month to go til team pink or blue xx
> 
> Bailey anything??? xx
> 
> Shellie I hope you o soon xx
> 
> I did a stupid thing last night :blush: I completely forgot where I was in my cycle and af got be during the night and its all over my bed, bugger :(

Oh no MrsD...you poor thing. AF sucks!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats bailey can't wait to see some pics Hun...xxxx

Afm midwife yest thinks Leo is now head down so hav to go on Monday for a scan to check his position so he might not come till later now :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl you must be torn, yay that he's head down, now you won't need the c section but boo you might have to wait longer to meet him xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno... I wud of preferred a natural birth but getting told a date for a section I just want to go in on tues and hav my baby..x


----------



## cupcake1981

So maybe no c section Cheryl?


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry cross posted!


----------



## CherylC3

Il find out on mon cupcake, I didn't think he had moved as all my movement is the same. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't you still have the low placenta tho? I thought that was dangerous with a natural birth?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah but they said the placenta isn't covering th birth canal so I cud still hav a natural birth as long as I'm not breech.. I guess I just need t wait and see xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Damnit what a roller coaster Cheryl, and you were all feared up for him to come in Tuesday! Silly midwife!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno il find out mon tho. How u doin cupcake?x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey hun I'm ok, been out shipping today and managed to get loads if maternity clothes finally! Yey!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great Hun... I hated trying to get stuff tht didn't drown me lol, now I hav about 3 tops tht fit me. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for finding some maternity work clothes xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

My best friend also gave me some of her maternity dresses to last night, have loads of clothes now :)


----------



## CherylC3

I bought 2 maternity vests 2 wks ago and I've grew out of them already, it's amazing how big u get. X


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, what time is your scan tomorrow to check if Leo is still breech or not?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

it's half 10 on mon Hun, I'm really hoping he's coming on tues. oh and my dad started the wallpaper in the nursery we're a roll short :nope:

So hubby has to run into town to get the last roll they have in the shop, oh and the furniture should come next weekend.

Cupcake I hope u learn from our mistakes being so cautious about started the nursery and now we're still still with nappies baby stuff everywhere cos we hav nowhere to put the stuff. 

I hope u are all good, well u will be cos yous are prob cried up in bed and I'm a night hawk now. Lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no Cheryl how annoying! 

Well I dunno what I'm going to be able to do about starting our nursery, as we're still trying to sell our flat and move! We went on with a new agent and have had a couple of very positive viewings, as much as I want to move before baby comes I also don't because ill miss out on being able to nest and get the nursery ready! If its gonna happen it needs to be sooner rather than later!

How you all have beautiful sunshine where you are!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, you poor thing, nothing seems to be going right with the nursery! Did you post what ended up happening with exchanging the furniture? I remember it being different colors ad needed to go back but not what they were going to do about it?

Cupcake, good luck selling and moving... If you remember we moved during my pregnancy but, luckily, we're here early enough that I could still nest. 

MrsD, how are you feeling? I hope the infection is gone and you are feeling much better.

I have a feeling it is about to get very quiet in here with all the new mommies... I hope not, I would miss the banter cause I am always reading even when not posting and you ladies have become like a family to me!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw at least once u move u can decorate :) 

Aw it's gorgeous here, nice and sunny..x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy they are changing it for another set which is dearer but instead of paying £250 extra we hav to pay £125, it should be here by the weekend and I hav a man to build it for us so I'm happy with that.

Aw I hope the thread doesn't get quiet I miss everyone who's not been on for a while, I miss Cath with her testing at 2dpo and I miss fletchs banter too.. Come back girls...x

I will defo try and come on once Leo is here..x


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope everyone stays on here to Amy, you girls are my buddies!


----------



## AmyB1978

I think we will all stick around, just with so many if us having our rainbows so close together thee might be more lurking and not as much posting. Hopefully not! I also miss everyone who has gone quiet! I've become attached to all of you!

Cheryl that is good about the furniture, though with all you've been through the extra cost should be totally free, at least they reduced it for you!

I am so annoyed at DH right now that I just posted a rant in baby club... Our one year anniversary is on Monday and right now we might not make it to Monday cause I might have to kill him! He just woke up me AND the baby and is now sleeping while we are awake! Men!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy thts men for u.. Try not to kill him before Monday lol..x

Hey cupcake anymore headaches?

Well wallpaper is done :) me and hubby are going for an Indian buffet later I can't wait. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yummy Cheryl, I'm cooking a roast for us, yummy, so happy to have my appetite, and energy, back! 

Had a mild one yesterday but they seem to have calmed down thank god.

Ah Amy men are infuriating!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl yay for the wallpapering being done and for getting the new furniture delivered and being set up next week. Well done on getting a bargain on it too xx
Enjoy your Indian later xx

Amy I didn't realise it was only your first year anniversary coming up ooh exciting if you don't kill him by then ;) have you got any plans? xx

Good luck for selling your flat, have you been looking at anywhere to move to yet? xx

I hope you don't all leave the thread or I'll have no one to keep me sane when I eventually get back to ttc xx

It's been gorgeous here today, we've done lots of gardening and just been for a drive and got an ice cream :) I'm shattered now but fingers crossed I'm now on the mend, I felt much better yesterday and again today, lets hope it continues xx


----------



## CherylC3

My wallpaper
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CherylC3

And this is the furniture we are getting, except we hav blue pictures and curtains bedding and stuff. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw lovely Cheryl.

No mrs d not looking til we've sold! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl that's lovely xx

I don't blame you cupcake xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:wave: 

Hi everyone. ..

Hope your all well? Just a quick pop in to say iv recovered from my melt down but im really busy with shoes etc to catch up but will do later or tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Fafs back!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha Hiya hun you ok?? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay caths back yay :happydance: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes lovely, glad you are back you have been missed!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I have been stalking you all but had a bit of a meltdown and been so busy I havent posted anything! 

Mrsd how you feeling hun?

Im officially skint this month :-( had new extensions abd had to take Dora to the vet cause shes pulling her fur out arghhh xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun we've all been through meltdown :( glad to have you back xx

Aw poor Dora, is she getting better since her visit to the vet?

I'm good thanks cath, this weekend I've improved hugely, I think another week off and then hopefully I can resume normal life and go back to work (not that I want to go back, I'm just looking forward to normality again) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah shes fine now. She had to have an injection. They said shes just a sicky cat caus shes sick at least twice a week but cause its just liquid its ok and she has very sensitive skin. She has allergy flea drops cause I thought she was allergic to them but the vet said shes better off having an injection against fleas which last 6 months...its costly but itll work 100000 x better than drops...got her home and she started having another allergic reaction to the injection. ...shes fine now tho little bugger! She needs to be looking gorgeous in case she wins the competition iv put her forward for..she will be on a tv advert lol

Ohhhh good im glad hun. How is your throat with swallowing abd stuff? How long have you been off work for now? Will you go back full time or part time? When can you start ttc again? Lol sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad she's fine now, I bet the injections are costly though. What number is Dora now in the comp and how long has she got to become number 1?

I still can't swallow much, only soft things like pasta and eggs but at least I'm not in as much pain swallowing those things now, it's going to be a while til I can eat normally again but at least I'm starting to feel better and my skin on the outside of my neck is much better now. I haven't been at work at all since Christmas so it's going to be a shock to the system to go back.

I have to have another full body scan in four months time to check that I am cancer free then I if I am I can change my thyroid meds and start ttc, if not well we'll cross that bridge...

I just want my appointment for my scan then I can start my countdown, as I know four months can easily turn into 6 or more when waiting for a hospital appointment to come through :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll go back for as long as I can manage each day. I did a jigsaw puzzle for a couple of hours on Thursday and it knocked me for 6, I had to sleep the rest of the day and evening so I know I won't manage going back full time straight away


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay, cath's back, cupcakes headaches are better and her sicky is gone, Cheryl's nursery is getting sorted out, and MrsD's feeling better!!!

And no plans for our anniversary, he may try to get out of work early and we may try to go to an easy dinner with Emily somewhere. My parents are coming for another visit, just 5 nights thus time, and we are planning on leaving Emily with them and going somewhere nice to properly celebrate. It's weird cause I keep thinking about how this time last year family was all in town and we were doing such and such. This year we have our rainbow and that is amazing BUT I can't help feeling slightly nostalgic about all we were doing last year... I have just been feeling isolated and lonely lately but Emily is finally allowed out so that is going to help... We have attended a few mommy/baby things so far and I intend to attend many more and make some mama friends!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies awake again thru the night :(

Yeh cath ur back :) poor wee Dora I hope she is better Hun..x

Mrs d so good ur on the mend, I wudnt go back full time either straight away Hun..x

Yeah cupcake the way the market is u need to sell first don't u?x

Amy aw thts nice u will get a wee night to yourself while ur parents are here :) x

Well I'm shattered, the Indian was good but my god all I've done is drink.. I can't believe how thirsty I've been and how much I've drank between 10 and 2 I was in the toilet 3 times :( I'm hoping Leo's still breech I can't handle this anymore.x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun! Shes number 6 now :-D Apparently they pick 3 winners out of the top 10 then decide on who will go onto the Felix advert, who will win the months worth of food and who will win the tickets for Britains got Talent :-D I think they pick them in May which is AGES away! 

Ahhhh hun it wont be long until you can start eating a maccy ds :-D atleast the pain is going hun which im glad to hear and your skin is improving, what cream are you using on it? special medicated cream is it?

I have everything x for you lovely i really REALLY hope you can start ttc, that would be such good news you deserve it after everything you have been through xxxx

No def wont go back full time hun, you dont want to wear yourself out, you have been through a lot recently! Take things slowely, an hour at a time :hugs: 


Amy im glad your going to mother & Baby classes hun! Meeting now people will be great for you hun and good interaction for Emily!! Would you and DF go and spend a night in a hotel yet or dont you want to leave Emily?

Cheryl good luck in your apt today hun, i really hope he is still breech for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath are you really 2 DPO? 

I was gonna vote for Dora but I'm suspicious when apps ask to get all your personal data etc!

What's everyone doing today? The prospect of 5 whole days at work is very depressing! Roll on my next leave!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think either 3dpo hun or i havent Ov this cycle? I normally get a pos opk Friday & sat CD14 & 15, my opks arrived Thursday CD13 and it was very very dark - almost pos - CD14 it was a tad darker but then in the afternoon of CD14 it went neg and has been neg ever since, if i did ov cd13 ill be ok as we dtd cd10,12 & 13.

Ohhh im the same hun!! First thought this morning was OMG I need to book a day off i cannot work full week lol im not even pregnant and I want a day off lol! have you had an apt for your next scan yet?

Just click skip hun thats what iv told people to do lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah ok didnt realise I could skip it! Ill try it again!

My scan is 1st May, so 3 weeks weds! Ill be almost 21 weeks so its a bit late as my 12 week one was!

The first thing I did after my week off was book more time off lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think you can anyway hun! If not dont worry lol im going to make up loads of face profiles and vote for her :rofl:

Ahhhh thats rubbish!! are you going to find out???

They moan here when i book time off, sarcy moaning aswelllike 'oohhh shes booking more time off again!' xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy anniversary Amy xxx

Aw cheryl sorry you are now so uncomfortable, I hope your scan goes well today xx

Bailey I hope you can go home today xx

Cath good luck with Dora's comp. yup I'm rubbing a prescribed burn cream on xx

Cupcake are you finding out your bubbas gender? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Thought I'd quickly nip on here using my iPhone whilst I have a minute!

How is everyone? Hope you are all doing well!

Cath, was it the CB trial opks you used or did you not get those through this month? Fingers crossed that you did O and all those spermies are waiting for that eggy!

Mrs d - hope you are feeling better and improving each day. And can't wait til you can ttc again Hun. I'm hoping these next 4 months fly by for you! 

Cupcake - yay for getting some maternity clothes sorted! Aw 3 weeks til your scan!! Did you say you are definately finding out gender or will you stay team yellow?

Cheryl - I hope it all goes ok today and you can find out what's going to happen with Leo's arrival! I'm so excited for you! 

Tawn - how's everything with Maddie? Any new things happening making you think she might be coming soon? When is your next MW appt?

Amy - how's Emily doing? I have to say I applaud you for doing so well with breastfeeding, I am having a right time of it with Millie, she's a little monkey lol!! And happy anniversary!!

I hope everyone else is ok and sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes we will be for defo! I'm quite surprised we've managed to not go for a private scan tbh, but we are superstitious about them now after our past! Hoping baby cooperates otherwise we may have to go for a private one, I'm desperate to know! Everyone thinks its a girl other than you lot on here!

Cath it wouldn't let me skip it hun, sorry!

Mrs d what you up to today? I'm jealous you are off!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey!! How are things? How is Millie doing? Did you say she's being awkward breast feeding? Have you managed to do any with her yet? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's being very awkward breastfeeding, I've made the decision to bottle feed now. We've tried really hard the last 2 days but I just don't think it's going to work. A couple I the midwives did say sometimes it just doesn't work and that if I feel we've tried our hardest there's no harm in giving her bottle. I did so some expressing so she had had some colostrum, and I can still decide I want to express and give it her from a bottle.

I can't wait til you have your scan cupcake! Is it exactly 3 weeks? Do you have a ticker for it? Are you feeling more movement now Hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh but besides breastfeeding Millie is such a good placid baby (hoping she still is when we get home lol). Everyone keeps commenting on how much she looks like her daddy too. She's got his laid back attitude for sure, until you do something she doesn't like and then she's more like me and gets very wound up and makes herself heard lol!


----------



## Tawn

Hello Lovelies!

Cupcake, I am so glad you aren't going to torture us by staying team yellow! 3 more weeks, is that all?!!?!? It seems like time is really flying for you now hun!

Cheryl, I love Leo's wallpaper! His room will be perfect when it is done hun! And I am anxiously waiting for your update on your scan, as it should be done by now! Is Leo coming tomorrow or has he turned!?!!? EEK, the suspense is killing ME so can't imagine how YOU are feeling! :)

MrsD, SO glad you are finally starting to feel like you are on the mend! But a big BOOOOOO to going back to work! I say start with an hour a day, reeeeeaaaaaallllllyy ease back into it :haha: 

Cath is back yay! I voted for Dora hun! I usually refuse all those apps on FB, but for you I couldn't resist :) Sounds like your business is going to keep you unbelievably busy this week! Glad you put your prices up a bit hun!

Amy, silly DH! I hope you and he are able to enjoy your day together today, I also can't believe it is your first anniversary! For some reason I thought you two had been married longer. Makes me realize what a WHIRLWIND year you two have had! 

Bailey, glad to have you check in hun! Millie is gorgeous! So sorry you are having trouble bf'ing, that is one of my major concerns as well. Is she not latching at all or are you worried about supply or positioning etc? When do you find out if you get to go home today?

TTC, I hope you are feeling a bit better after having a difficult time last week hun! :hugs:

HIIII everyone I missed!

AFM, Maddie is doing great and being super active again, which is good! But I feel like she is just so comfortable in there, there is no way she is coming in the next 2 weeks! All I have had are some period type cramps (gentle, not super painful) every evening the last couple of nights, but from what I've read they mean diddly-squat :rofl: So I am just gonna continue trucking along and be grateful this cold is starting to ease up a bit and that I still feel relatively energetic and happy at this stage (because we could still be in for a long haul!)

I have m/w tomorrow afternoon and then a consultant appt on Thurs morning to talk about the reduced movement on Easter. I don't think they will give me a scan or anything, but the m/w at the hospital said to be prepared for them to talk about induction, especially if it were to happen again. So I am prepared to go into that appt with my big fat "NO" all ready, and just wait it out until baby girl is ready to come.


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, I was gonna say as well she looks exactly like your DH! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Tawn! :hi:

It's a problem with latching, she's not seeming to be able to get a good grip and keep hold, then she's stopping and almost going to sleep, and other times she's just trying to shove her fingers in her mouth and suck them instead! I've had loads of help but even midwives were saying its just one of those things sometimes.

And make sure you stick to that big fat NO for being induced!! Have to say it made things so much harder for me!
Glad to hear she is back to being active again and not scaring you!


----------



## cathgibbs

.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey sadly it does happen that some people just can't bf, no matter how strong their intentions. Will you try again in a few days? Was your mum able to bf you? I think these things can be handed down.

Tawn nice to see you! Glad Maddison is being really active!

Well my movement is sporadic tbh, still get flutters I have felt a couple (this morning actually) of what I think are kicks as its just like a light tap down low. I can have a day where I feel nothing tho, as I think baby faces inwards a lot. I dopplered quick this morning as I didn't feel much yesterday and it was kicking a the time, amazes me I don't feel it! 

Cheryl can wait to find out if he's coming tomo or not!


----------



## cathgibbs

:wave: Tawn and Bailey!!

Awww Thanks Tawn Dora appreciates it haha#!! Im so proud of her everytime i think of her winning it i get a little smile on my face lol! 

Im glad shes moving about you for hun after your scare last week!! I think you will go over by 9 days lol Sorry!! I think shes going to come either by going over or she will come on your brothers wedding! 

Bailey :-D How you feeling hun?? Are you going home today? Sorry if you have already said! I bet dog Bailey cant wait to see her! How is Df with her? 

No the CB trial had to be put back hun as they wanted to run some more tests but i have just sent back my consent form AGAIN so hopefully i should hear by this week when the kit will be sent out, we have now got to send our urine from our prengnancy test days to them eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

HAHAHHAHAH CATH! 9 days overdue!? Thanks hun :dohh: hehe. At least it wasn't a guess of the full 14 :) And how weird about sending wee to the CB people! That is gonna be kinda gross, keeping it in the fridge or whatnot!

Cupcake, I am pretty sure my kicks didn't become bigger and more intense until right around 18-19 weeks or so. Before then they were sporadic, but once they came there was no denying them! So I feel like lots of daily big kicks are right around the corner for you hun!

Bailey, sorry Millie isn't latching, it must be frustrating! But you are fighting a seriously uphill battle with all the interventions you had to have to keep you and her safe, so now you've tried your very best with loads of professional help if you need to move to bottles then of course that's what you should do! Might be worth looking into combi bottle feeding though, so at least she is getting some breastmilk as well as I know that was important to you?


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath that stinks that no CB study yet and can you imagine if the urine leaked in the mail! :rofl: I was telling DH about your Dora recently!

Tawn, glad you are still feeling good... I agree, stick with the no for inducing! 

MrsD, I also hope you need to go back to work really slowly, it is going to be a shock to your system as well!

Bailey, glad you popped on! How is your BP doing? I hope you get to go home today. Millie is so beautiful, sorry she is having problems latching, it can be so hard to BF and sometimes just doesn't work out even if valiantly tried. 

Cheryl, I hope Leo gets to come see you tomorrow! Can't wait for your update!! Maybe he is coming today and that is why we haven't heard for you! 

Cupcake, so nice you can manage to get/take time off! How are the headaches doing? I can't wait for you to find out if you are team pink or blue.... I have changed my mind, I think pink. Actually I keep thinking twins, one of each, but since we k is that is nit th case I say pink.


----------



## MrsDuck

Chatty ladies this morning xx

Are you home now bailey? Sorry you are having a tough time with bf, it must be hard when she won't cooperate :( xx

Cath what a bummer, you would have thought they would have sorted everything sooner instead of sending out updated consent letters and revisions to the process, anyway I hope you get to start it soon.

Tawn I hope you appointments go well and stick to your guns on the induction xx

Amy I hope you are having a great anniversary xx

Cupcake I'm just making your brownies now, not sure if I can eat them but its amazing any of that mixture got to the oven, it's delicious mmmm xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Amy we think pink to. I had a headache last night but they have calmed right down thankfully. Where are you going for dinner later on? X


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum mrs d, were still trying to get through the ones I made last Monday!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cath yeah for Dora being in the competition..x

Mrs d I can't wait till ur ttc Hun..x

Bailey did u deliver naturally or section? Sorry she's not bfeeding..x

Tawn thank I can't wait to get the room finished, not long now till Madison will be here..x

Amy happy anniversary Hun..x

Afm Leo is head down now the placenta isn't low lying but I hav 2 one attached to Leo and one not attached to anything which is quite confusing and he is a whopping 8lbs 12.. So after the scan I asked the woman if my section will be cancelled and she said if u are happy with the section just head up tomoro as normal.. She thinks they wudnt want to leave me much longer with the size of him anyway... Was so cute we saw him face on and he was blowing kisses, saw his chubby cheeks and button nose. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl yey! You get to meet your wee boy tomorrow!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I can't wait I'm just trying to iron some bigger clothes for his hospital bag since he's a little bruiser. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Are there estimates really accurate through scanning?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh so exciting Cheryl!!! Hes going to be a big un!! Chubby Leo!! what time tomorrow have you got to head to hospital??

Lol Sorry Tawn!! Iv got a gut feeling she will be a little bit over! Hahah I know i got visions of Nicky going to the fridge and asking where something is and me saying 'If you move the butter its next to my tub of urine' :rofl: hahahaha! the stuff we do eh!? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm not sure but just want to make sure I've got everything he might need...x

Heading in for 8am. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh exciting Cheryl, yay you get to meet your not so little boy tomorrow xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks mrs d,I prob won't get online while I'm in hospital cos my fine is a banger lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha xx
Please update us when you can, eeek I can't wait, another lucky thread baby :happydance: xx


----------



## CherylC3

I defo will...x


----------



## Tawn

Oh wow, so exciting Cheryl! You get to meet Leo in mere HOURS!!! How crazy is that? I hope you manage to get some sort of signal at the hospital to post a piccy and see if that birth weight estimate was right! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Cheryl, baby Leo tomorrow!!! I have heard the estimates can be way off but they were spot on for Emily if you add the average growth per week to her last scan it was very close to her birth weight!

Not sure what we will be doing, it kind of depends on when DH can get out of work and how little miss is doing! At least we have a fall back plan and will go somewhere nice, just the two of us, when my parents are here in a couple weeks. Oh, and cath, no hotel (though I had thought of it.) I am nervous enough leaving her for a few hours much less overnight!

You ladies must not like sweets as much as DH and I do, especially with me breast feeding and up a lot, as it takes you far longer then I can imagine to est your brownies, etc!

I just thought of something DH and I could do with Emily if he gets out of work in time, if he wants to, and if the weather holds ( it is cloudy but not much chance of rain.) we could go visit the chapel where we got married, bring Emily and get a few pictures of our family a year later!!! Then we could maybe have dinner downtown at one of the more casual places we ate at downtown on our wedding weekend!

Here is where we got married.... https://www.chapeldulcinea.org/

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## AmyB1978

Aww I just looked at the website and there are weddings booked out,there today (was thinking there wouldn't be as it is a weekday) pretty much all,afternoon and evening so I guess my plan is out :( unless we happen to go in the small free slot


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Amy that looks absolutely stunning!! Really beautiful hun!! Its a shame theres a wedding there as i really liked your idea of taking pictures a year on! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I cannot believe it is free!!! Amazeballs! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's such a lovely idea Amy, hope you can pop in there at a free moment!

I'm STARVING today, had a huge jacket potato for lunch, then some fruit and mini chedders and now I want something else!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy that's a great plan, I hope you can make the free period.

I had to put the brownies back in the oven coz after 20 mins were still really soggy in the middle but now they are still squidgy but cooked more, oh and I think I ate too much mixture coz it came back out quicker than it went in :blush: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I am going to make some brownies to take to work tomorrow, I used to bake stuff for work all the time but have been really slacking off lately! 

Kievs for tea tonight :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Kievs :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hey girl, i'm still playing catch up on this thread! I'm like 30 pages behind so I'm working on it. Didn't want you to think I forgot about ya's. Had another set of bloods done today so hopefully the results tomorrow will be in the 100's or lower! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Tawn hadn't felt Maddie move much Amy so she went to hospital last night but all was fine and dandy and I think Maddie is back to her wriggly self this morning.

Oh how scary i hadn't heard that yet, so glad everything is ok!!!


----------



## Tawn

Aww thanks TTC, it was a stressful night but she has been beating me up ever since, so I feel much better.

Glad you get your test results so soon, is it just HCG that they are monitoring? How are you doing emotionally, hun? I've been thinking about you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm glad you don't have to wait too much longer for your results, pls let us know how tomorrow goes. I hope your levels have dropped nicely xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on much today it's been very busy trying to get the last bits and bobs done.. Il try and get on as soon as I can to update u... Hope ur all doin good and il spk to u soon...xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I never knew Tawn was worried..x
> 
> Cupcake sorry u hav had a row. X
> 
> Bailey I keep getting like gushing like watery discharge are u getting this?xx

OH MY GOSH, 1 more day for you!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun..xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Cheryl! Hope you get some rest tonight! X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks I'm hoping I get a bit of sleep. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

amyb1978 said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> Here are a few of the easter pictures of emily for anyone not on fb..

she's so stinkin' cute amy!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Whew! That was a long catch up chatty ladies!
> 
> Just a quick one popping in to say hello and make sure you lovelies are doing wonderfully as I didn't manage to come on BnB yesterday!
> 
> MrsD, you poor thing! To feel so rough and then get AF on top of it all?! :nope: Lord give this lady a break!
> 
> Bailey, YAY for DF stepping up! I am SO happy to hear that hun!
> 
> Cupcake, yup I think I remember headaches around that time as well. I am usually anti-medication too but I think I might have caved and taken a bit of paracetomal to deal with them cause those hormone headaches are intense!
> 
> Cheryl, I hope you get LOADS of vouchers for all that M&Ps hassle! And I am feeling pretty nauseous off and on (plus SUPER thirsty) too! Must be normal late preg stuff? Plus loads of discharge as well. Ohhhhh the joys!
> 
> Amy, Emily is GORGEOUS!! I loved the Easter pics! And of course you are not a horrible mom! You are amazing, and just very very tired (and rightly so!)
> 
> TTC, I am sorry you are feeling so down lately hun :hugs: When do you get your test results?
> 
> Shellie, sorry you fought with your DF. But at least you have made up in time to get loads of bd'ing in for O time!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I was trying to do a quick response but there was so much to remember! Lol
> 
> DH and I just had our dinner out and are now home for some snuggles on the sofa and TV before bedtime. What a difference a night off makes, especially when you know it is the only one you've gotten for almost 9 months and the only one you are GOING to get for a looonnnn time! Haha! Unfortunately, DH is full of cold right now though (typical timing!!!) so I don't know if any sexy time is in the works, but at least we still managed to have our meal out if not! I have been missing it, and am pretty sure I am already catching his cold (sore throat is kicking in) so if he has the energy might give it a go anyway :rofl:
> 
> Catch up more tomorrow!

Hi Tawn. Sorry for being down like this for so long. It is getting a tiny bit better each day...supposed to get results 4-6 weeks from whenever we lost them so it should be any day now.

Glad you and DH had a nice night even though you didn't get in any sexy time...or maybe you did. ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Morning Cheryl! A waxing appt huh? Ouch!!!! :) hope you feel better soon though! And doesn't your furniture come today? Exciting!
> 
> Bailey, there is some speculation going round fb that you went into labor last night! Hope you update us ASAP either way lol!
> 
> Cupcake and mrsd how are you two feeling this morning? I hope loads better!
> 
> Afm, I had a lovely evening with Dh and we did manage to dtd after all! Luckily, this time it was pain and discomfort free so it was fun and nice to feel like a "woman" for a bit rather than just a pregnant woman if that makes any sense? Now I gotta get out of bed and motivate myself to put the last touches on packing my bags and then crack down on work. Ugh, it's so hard after a long weekend!
> 
> Oh well, at least I can celebrate being full term today! :happydance:

Woohoo for DTD and it being nice and woohoo for being full term now!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ooh bailey keep us posted, this could be the start yay.
> 
> Milkshake is good thanks bailey, I can only drink milk or water at the mo and even that hurts. Just got back from dr and I've got a suspected infection based on the fact my throat started to get better and now it's just as bad as a week ago. I've got some drops so helpfully they help :) just made a soft roll sandwich but there is no way I can get it down (I was being optimistic I know) ill have to soak it in some soup :( I think the brownies will have to wait a few days, I'm not making them if I can't eat them :(
> 
> Cheryl I hope you are feeling better and your waxing wasn't too painful xx

I'm so sorry MrsD you're going through this and feeling so crappy! :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Ttc, huge hugs! Three weeks is not much time Hun, it is no wonder you aren't over it! :hugs: a support group may help, my DH and I attended one and it definitely helped me. I wish there was more I could do or say to help you, just know you are in my thoughts.

Thank you Amy. I'm going to it by myself tomorrow. I didn't even tell DH about it at first thinking he wouldn't want to go but he said he did and would but i'm not sure i want him to. I'm not sure why. He's already heard me cry over all of this a thousand times and i honestly think he's dealing with it all pretty good and he's not the type to do therapy or anything so i think i'm just going to do this for me. Turns out he has a funeral to go to anyway for a friend of this that we found out over the weekend shot himself and the chest and died. How awful.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Mrs D hope ur infection goes away quickly so u can make those brownies and enjoy them!
> 
> Bailey my cousin didn't know she was in labour for several hours, and was 8 cm by the time she realized it and went to the L&D. A bunch of women I work with said they didnt know, as it was all mostly in their back and didnt think it was labour.
> 
> And that whole hypnobirth thing tawn sounds interesting, though with my anxiety I don't think it would be enough for me whenever I have a baby lol And yay on full-term!!
> 
> Cheryl, only a few more days!!!!
> 
> TTC, I know it's hard. I was a wreck for a looong time (hense why I disappeared off BnB for several months!). It's been 1 year and 1 month and I still have a hard time some days, especially when I find out ppl in my life r getting their BFPs. Lots of hugs ur way!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If i forgot somebody, sorry!!!
> 
> AFM, It's CD 18, and it might be O day. If not, for sure tomorrow. Got a positive OPK today (I'm pretty sure it is anyway???) and I O fairly quickly once I get one. The 24-36 hour rule does NOT apply to me! I'm more like 12 hours or less lol. We've BD'd CD 14, CD16, CD 17, and I'm hoping tonight as well!

Hi Shellie. that's a great positive OPK! Get it girl, get it!  Thanks for the hugs for me!


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, sorry to hear about your DH's friend, how awful! I hope you find the group helpful, maybe DH can come with you another time. How often does it meet?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Aw Cheryl I'm so sorry your hubby is pants, is it noticeable or just coz you know the scratches are there? Xx
> 
> Bailey yay I hope this is it, keep us posted hun, thinking of you xxx
> 
> Cupcake sorry you are having a work clothes crises, but glad the headaches have stopped xx
> 
> Amy you made me chuckle haha oh and now we are on my birth date 1979 haha xx
> 
> Yup my mum and dad share their birthdays but are 3 years apart in age

Mine too MrsD! 1979 baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> FYI, Bailey had Millie!!

Yay!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> My best friend also gave me some of her maternity dresses to last night, have loads of clothes now :)

Yay for new maternity clothes cupcake!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> I think we will all stick around, just with so many if us having our rainbows so close together thee might be more lurking and not as much posting. Hopefully not! I also miss everyone who has gone quiet! I've become attached to all of you!
> 
> Cheryl that is good about the furniture, though with all you've been through the extra cost should be totally free, at least they reduced it for you!
> 
> I am so annoyed at DH right now that I just posted a rant in baby club... Our one year anniversary is on Monday and right now we might not make it to Monday cause I might have to kill him! He just woke up me AND the baby and is now sleeping while we are awake! Men!!!!

Ugh, BAD DH!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> My wallpaper




CherylC3 said:


> And this is the furniture we are getting, except we hav blue pictures and curtains bedding and stuff. X

Beautiful Cheryl!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi everyone. ..
> 
> Hope your all well? Just a quick pop in to say iv recovered from my melt down but im really busy with shoes etc to catch up but will do later or tomorrow xxxxxx

:wave: Cath!!!  Good luck this cycle sweetie.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah she's being very awkward breastfeeding, I've made the decision to bottle feed now. We've tried really hard the last 2 days but I just don't think it's going to work. A couple I the midwives did say sometimes it just doesn't work and that if I feel we've tried our hardest there's no harm in giving her bottle. I did so some expressing so she had had some colostrum, and I can still decide I want to express and give it her from a bottle.
> 
> I can't wait til you have your scan cupcake! Is it exactly 3 weeks? Do you have a ticker for it? Are you feeling more movement now Hun?

i want to see a pic of miss Millie!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Cath yeah for Dora being in the competition..x
> 
> Mrs d I can't wait till ur ttc Hun..x
> 
> Bailey did u deliver naturally or section? Sorry she's not bfeeding..x
> 
> Tawn thank I can't wait to get the room finished, not long now till Madison will be here..x
> 
> Amy happy anniversary Hun..x
> 
> Afm Leo is head down now the placenta isn't low lying but I hav 2 one attached to Leo and one not attached to anything which is quite confusing and he is a whopping 8lbs 12.. So after the scan I asked the woman if my section will be cancelled and she said if u are happy with the section just head up tomoro as normal.. She thinks they wudnt want to leave me much longer with the size of him anyway... Was so cute we saw him face on and he was blowing kisses, saw his chubby cheeks and button nose. X

Yay, can't wait to see adorable Leo!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Aww thanks TTC, it was a stressful night but she has been beating me up ever since, so I feel much better.
> 
> Glad you get your test results so soon, is it just HCG that they are monitoring? How are you doing emotionally, hun? I've been thinking about you!

Well i'm so glad she's back to beating you up. 

Yeah, just HCG right now...can't do anything else until that number is 0. I'm ok...some days good, some days bad. Nervous for tomorrow. I'm already starting to feel a little emotional as it would have been 12 weeks. I have my first support group session tomorrow night...nervous for that. We shall see how it goes. Thanks for checking on me. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc I'm glad you don't have to wait too much longer for your results, pls let us know how tomorrow goes. I hope your levels have dropped nicely xx

Thank you MrsD, i will!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Ttc, sorry to hear about your DH's friend, how awful! I hope you find the group helpful, maybe DH can come with you another time. How often does it meet?

Amy, thanks. Yeah, it was quite a shock and he seems pretty sad about it. Yeah, not sure I'll go to the group a second time. They only meet every 4 weeks. We'll see how tomorrow's goes.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc that's so sad about dhs friend hun :hugs: 

Hope your ok lovely xxxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, good luck today! Can't wait to see Leo and see how close he is to his weight estimate! 

Ttc, good luck with the group. The one we attended also only met once a month but we attended more then one. Actually what we attended most was a pregnancy after loss group which was soooo helpful.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope all is going well I can't wait to see pics of Leo xx

Ttc I hope all goes well today xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy you are lucky there are support groups etc in the us, there's nothing like that here, the support you get after an mc is zero!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Morning ladies! (afternoon for some?)

TTC, hope ur doing well. So sorry to hear about ur DH's friend :(

Cupcake, we don't have m/c groups where i am in Canada either. If there is, no one told me about them!

Cheryl, I hope your c-section goes smoothly!

Hello to all I forgot to mention!! 

AFM, I don't really have anything to report. I'm 6dpo, and don't really have any symptoms or anything (donno if that's a bad or good thing lol). This 2ww is dragging on! I feel like it's been a month since I O'd :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

How are you all today?

Cheryl I hope you and Leo are ok!!! So exciting to think he's here already!!! 

Ttc - I hope every day is helping you feel better.

Mrs d how are you today? Is the throat getting better?

Cupcake - yay for the good appetite Hun, always a good sign!

Tawn - how are you doing with getting everything ready for Maddie?

Cath - I love your pics of Dora on fb, she's such a funny cat lol!!

Amy - I love your avatar of Emily!! How are you both today?

Well me and Millie are finally home. Had a great first night but my stomach feels worse today, could be from sleeping in my own bed.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think baby is having a growth spurt bailey! My bump feels huge in the last week!

So glad you guys are home and you're finally a mummy!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl i hope your all ok chick - cant wait to see him!!

Bailey it could be from sleeping in your own bed like you said hun? how are you doing? how is DF with her? 

How is everyone else?

My clearblue trial pack is sent out this week ekkkkkkkkkkkk!! EXCITED!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh a growth spurt, I bet your bump is really cute now cupcake!!

Cath yay for the CB trial stuff on its way!!! Thats great!!!

I'm not having the best day today, Millie is absolutely fine, its my recovery thats not going well lol. I cant move very well today, plus my BP is up again (had MW round) so the MW is coming back to see me tomorrow.
Millie has slight jaundice and now weighs 7lb 3oz, but she's eating well, and pooping and peeing well, she peed on me as I was changing her last night lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies went to the hospital they said baby was head down and engaged in my pelvis, they gave us a choice to stay for a section or go home and wait for a natural birth.. So after crying at 2 drs and a midwife me and hubby had a chat and decided to come home and try for a natural birth so I'm booked for a sweep on tues..xx

Hope u ladies are all doin good. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun take it easy let DF and your mother do most things you just sit there and try to relax!! A c section is a big op hun!!

Ohhhhhh Cheryl :hugs: that must be so frustrating for you and dh hun :-( xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath yay for your trial stuff being sent out this week :happydance: x

Aw Cheryl how frustrating, I hope Leo doesn't keep you waiting too long xx

Bailey sorry your recovery isn't going as quickly as you'd like, I hope the pain buggers off soon. I'm glad Millie is good and you made me chuckle that she peed on you x

Cupcake yay for your bubbas growth spurt, another bump pic maybe ;) x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry hun that must be so frustrating! I hope you are ok, and take it easy.


----------



## Tawn

Cath :happydance: about the cb stuff! Great news hun! Now I guess it's time to clear a shelf in the fridge for all that wee! :rofl:

Cupcake, it's a good thing bubba is growing! I bet you look beautiful!!!!!

Bailey, sorry your recovery is painful. :( like the others have said, rest lots now in order to heal faster rather than doing too much which will make recovery harder and longer in the end. :hugs:

Cheryl, how disappointing about not getting to meet Leo just yet. But at least now you have a chance at at a much easier recovery which might be worth it in the long run! :hugs: though! I hope he comes soon!

Mrsd, how are you feeling today hun? Did you eat those brownies?!?!?

Ttc, so sorry about your friend, how awful. :( I hope the group helps you heal, even if it is just a tiny bit!! :hugs:

Shellie, the tww is the worst!!!! When are you gonna start testing?

Afm I have a funny story about how I thought I was in labour last night at 4am, but ended up just having awful diarrhea instead!!!! :rofl: guess it wasn't the baby trying to escape, but rather the pizza we ate on Sunday!!! Heheh :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Tawn :rofl: you poor thing, I hope you didn't get to the hospital before realising it was the pizza haha xx

The brownies are yummy but I think I'll put my stone back on by the time I get through them xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yawn that might have been your pre labour clear out?! Any other signs?!?

Bailey be fair to yourself you have had major surgery hun!!! If you'd had a hysterectomy noone would expect you to be up and running about and recovered! Just cos you have a baby to look after doesn't mean you don't need to be looked after to!!!

Cheryl how frustrating! But it won't be long now.

Cath yey for your pack being sent out! Exciting!

Any what you up to today?

Shellie hope the TWW goes quick and ends with a bfp.

The reason I also think I'm having a growth spurt (other than the fact I feel massive today) is that im eating loads and I'm really achy and crampy (I'm choosing to see this as positive that it means babe is growing rather than worry that it's bad!)


----------



## Tawn

Hahahahha that would have been hilarious mrsd! Show up at the hospital and then tell them it was a poo-related false alarm! :haha: I must admit, it was pretty regular cramping for a good half hour that had me wondering, though! 

Putting weight on is a good thing in your case hun! You lost so much during treatment, I say eat whatever you like now to help you build your strength back up! Including a whole pan of brownies :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn that really made me :rofl: bless you!! I hope it wasnt too bad for you , and just think diarrhea is a sign that your body is clearing out ready for labour eeeek!!

Whilst we are on the subject of poop (sorry very tmi here but this did make me giggle during labour), whilst I was pushing my df wanted to have a look and see if he could see Millie coz the MW's had said they could see a little bit of her head and it was full of black hair. Well he had a look, and whilst MW was just changing the sheet under me he said loudly "You just did a poo hun".....gee thanks for telling me babe, I could have happily been blissfully unaware of the fact you watched me poo lol!!! The MW said "I was trying to be discrete there and not tell her!" dont you just love men??!

Aw Mrs d have you been baking again? All my cupcakes ended up going hard coz I hadnt froze them :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

As bailey, men are awful aren't they. Ill be making my hubs stay up the head end! X


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and Shellie you'll have to make sure you tell us any symptoms!! We need to get those BFPs back in this group, the universe hasnt been playing fair with them recently, throw a few this way!!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG all these poo stories are making me look like a wally in work sat here grinning at my PC :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahaha!! 

Tawn if you did end up going to hosp i think that would be one of the best stories EVER! waddling in and saying i think i maybe in early stages of labour and then.....ummm.... uh oh my mistake its just my pizza haha!! LOVE IT!! 

Awww Men are so discreet Bailey! thats something my DF would do to be fair 

Cupcake yay for a growth spurt

MrsD eat eat eat hunny! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath have you still been using the preseed by the way?


----------



## cathgibbs

I used it once last week hun, but i have no idea if i have even ov :-( dtd CD 10,12 & 13 Used it on CD13, opks arrived cd13 so i used one and it was very very very dark, cd14 it was almost/was pos and by the afternoon it was neg! but yesterday aft and today they are very dark!? Losing my mind! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

So frustrating cath! Hope they start to make more sense soon, but keep us updated on any possible symptoms, love symptom spotting!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol will do hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm literally sitting on the sofa laughing whilst hubby is stropping doing the hoovering around me, bailey I love it, men hey xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, great arent they? 

So has anyone got any interesting plans this evening? 
My MW actually told me to chill out lol, she said yeah I should move around a bit for circulation but my BP is too high so I have to relax oooops!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sit down and have lots of cuddles with Millie, get df to fuss around you both xx

We've ordered some fitted bedroom furniture for our guest bedroom which arrives at the end of the month so we are currently having a bit of a sort out and tidy up to make space, booooorrrriiinnnnnggg!


----------



## baileybubs

My mum and dad have bought us this amazing nursing chair and stool, so I am sat in that rocking away with my v neck pillow behind me, just had cuddles with Millie whilst Bailey is lying next to us lol! It feels odd just asking him to do everything for me but I guess thats the reason he is off work isnt it? As well as bonding time with Millie of course.

Oh I hate having sort outs, I never know where to stop and I end up making more mess and more jobs to do lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

U ladies crack me up lol...x

Bailey how did u end up getting a section?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cheryl, well I had been pushing for nearly an hour and nothing seemed to be moving, I was getting upset thinking I wasnt pushing hard enough but it wasnt, then Millies heartrate dropped a lot. It had dropped a few times over the last few hours but not significantly until then so they decided to use forceps. When they examined me to see position of her head for the forceps to be placed, they said I wasnt fully dilated coz there was a rim around my cervix and her head was too high to place the forceps, so took me to theatre for the c section.

Sorry that was a bit long winded wasnt it lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ofcourse not Hun... I just hope after knocking back a section I. Don't need an emergency one... I want him here now. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I didn't think of that Cheryl, that would be Sod's law xx

You cooked Millie for 9 months hun, you put your feet up and get over your surgery and let df take care of you both while he's off ;) 

Well our guest room looks a mess now, dh has decided to move sockets so now redecoration is also required aaaaagh!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope you dont need an emergency one either hun, would be doubly annoying for you after you could have had a planned one today, but based on how I feel now and how annoying it is to sometimes not be able to hold Millie for long coz I'm in pain I'd say a natural birth would be much better for anyone if a c section can be avoided. 
Sadly I will need c sections in the future too according to the midwives but at least they will be planned in future.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d!! Is your dh good at DIY? My df is always good at starting jobs and then saying he needs to do x, y and z to it but not finishing it, is he good at getting jobs done when he starts them?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d sorry ur dh has messed up ur spare room, both our rooms are a mess cos we are still waiting on furniture..x

Aw bailey really? My mum had a section with my big brother and a natural birth with me. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby is very good at DIY so not a problem there it's just the mess it causes before it looks better x

Is it tomorrow your furniture arrives Cheryl? xx


----------



## baileybubs

It is possible to have a c section followed by a natural I think, but they have said with my BP being the problem and having had an induction it may be the case that its not possible. Thats just what one MW said though so who knows.


----------



## cupcake1981

So baby gave me the fright of my life earlier, had been all crampy and achy today and not felt any movement so I decided to use the Doppler. I normally find the hb straight away or within 30 secs......it took AGES to find tonight, like 5 minutes......was bricking it. But it was there thank god, think baby must have changed positions, hence no kicks today (think I felt a couple yesterday), and hiding from the Doppler! I'm still so irrational, I think I still still struggle to believe this is gonna go right!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake its perfectly normal to have moments like that when little bubs give you a scare.Glad you could find hb though hun. When is your next MW appt?


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d who knows when it will be here lol...x

Aw bailey it was high blood pressure my mum had with my brother. So u never kno..x

Cupcake I hated when tht happened with the Doppler..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Not until about 22 weeks Bailey. Ages away!


----------



## Tawn

Hahah I am glad you all found my poo story funny rather than tmi or gross!!! :) that's why I love you all!!! But I don't think it's my "clear out" cause nothing else has happened at all today and midwife laughed at me when I said maybe it would happen soon as first babies are notoriously late :haha: Maddie is 4/5 engaged though, so who knows!

Cupcake, how scary! Glad bubs is ok though! 

Bailey, take all the advice and soak up the spoiling while you can! Pretty soon df wil have to go back to work and you will need as much recovery as you can before then. 

Mrsd, oh my! I don't envy you that mess!!! at least hubby knows what hes doing though, mine is not handy at all!! :haha:

Cheryl, I can't wait for you to post pics of your nursery all done!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh well maybe theres hope for me yet then cheryl, but not for a few years yet lol!

Cupcake - thats ages away! I was just gonna say mention it to her if you are concerned but I dont think its much to worry about


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you must have been scared, I'm glad you found his/her heartbeat in the end xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I'm a proper night hawk I sleep in the day and up thru the night... So hubby is going back to work today and I'm in all day asda shop is getting delivered so my day will be bouncing on my ball and eating pineapple, oh and I think il steam clean everything anything to get into labour..x

Cupcake ur midwife appointment seems far away Hun... When do u find out if ur team pink/blue?xx

Mrs d how u feeling now? Are u able to eat a lot better?xx

Tawn I think the midwife said Leo was 4/5 engaged yest... I guess u will also be doing a few tasks to get maddie on her way? Oh and. Swear I'm poohing like no one else I read u empty ur bowels when ur getting ready for labour but who knos lol..x

Bailey Millie is gorgeous Hun can't believe the hair she's got... She's a little cutie. X

Hey cath and Amy hope you ladies are good...x


----------



## cupcake1981

3 weeks today Cheryl til I find out team pink or blue! Can't wait! 

Maybe you'll have to add dtd to your list of getting baby out tasks!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I can't wait... I'm thinking team blue but I'm really bad at guessing lol... Oh yeah hubby he keeps saying oh and sex too... Il need to put it in to get Leo out lol... Bless him he's desperate for a bit of action lol..x


----------



## Tawn

Nah, Cheryl, I'm not planning on doing anything to try and induce because I feel like I will just drive myself crazy looking for signs and feel really disappointed if they don't work. So for me I am just going to assume I am going way overdue and just try not to think of it too much until then! :)

But I might change my story if all of your induction stuff works! :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Thanks cheryl, I cant stop looking at Millie and thinking how beautiful she is, I know everyone thinks that about their own child but its the strangest feeling to want to cry when looking at how gorgeous your child is lol!!
Keep bouncing hun! And me and df tried dtd 3 days before but it didnt do anything (coz I wouldnt have gone into labour if they hadnt induced me).

Tawn - I dont blame you for not trying to spot anything as a sign, I was driving myself bonkers!! I hope she comes soon though for you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies

Keep bouncing Cheryl and I hope Leo doesn't keep you waiting too long x

Bailey is Millie still sleeping well? x

Tawn I hope maddie doesn't keep you waiting too long either x

I still can't eat much unless its soft like pasta or eggs, meat just feels like razor blades going down, oh well lets see what the consultant says tomorrow x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw she is gorgeous. Was Millie's head engaged Hun?x


----------



## CherylC3

Tawn my ass is numb bouncing on my bloody ball..x

Mrs d hope ur ok... I'm a terrible patient my hubby prob wud divorce me cos I'm so bad... I hope ur consultant can give u something. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I really hope the consultant is helpful tomorrow. You've been through so much it's time you got a break!!
Last night we decided to leave her to wake herself if she needed feeding and she woke at 2.30 and again at 6, it's taking a while for me to feed her and stuff coz we are still developing our routine with stuff lol, but she's really not much of a problem (yet!!). It's annoying that I've had to get up at 8.30 today actually coz she slept til 10 but the midwife is coming anytime between 9 and 5 so I had to get up. 

Cheryl - yeah Millie was engaged and I was 1cm dilated before they did my sweep and put the gel on my cervix which was on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's fantastic I hope Millie continues to be such a good baby for you x

:rofl: aw Cheryl sorry about the numb bum haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi maryanne I see you lurking how are you hun? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah numb bum and high on pineapple lol... Got loads of cramping so maybe it's working.x


----------



## baileybubs

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah numb bum and high on pineapple lol... Got loads of cramping so maybe it's working.x

Haha, this made me giggle! Maybe go for a walk too Cheryl, let gravity give you a hand too lol!! I never did get round to eating my pineapple.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I do love pineapple and all I'm craving is fruit and juice so it's good. X


----------



## MrsDuck

It's quiet on here today. I hope you've all had a good evening xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I was thinking the same mrs d!


----------



## baileybubs

I thought I would have pages to catch up on and nothing lol! Went for a lie down earlier which felt great!! Then had visitors round to see Millie. 
Hope everyone has had a good evening x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...

Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:

Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
Had 46 chromosomes
It was x y
It was a boy :cry: ​
My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.

GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:

She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i forgot to mention that...it was AWESOME! I was so nervous to go but I went through with it and I'm so glad I did. I had hives on my chest from nerves. He, he...it was a very small group. One hubby and wife, one girl and her mother, and two separate grandmothers and me. The first girl started on her story and I started bawling immediately...they told me it was ok, it was my first time. He, he...you should have seen my tissue pile, it looked like a mountain. They were so warm and welcoming. They all had just sad, sad, horrible late losses. I just felt for them so much. I will most likely attend the next meeting as it will be around Mother's Day and I will probably take my mom this time now that I know what to expect.


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, glad the tests were normal, but still so sorry for your loss of your twin boys. Glad the Hcg is coming down and you are one sep closer to testing. Glad the support group was helpful to you and that you are considering going back.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Very quiet in here yest, everytime I lay on the sofa I fell asleep.. Hope u all had a nice night..x

Ttc thts good u got some answers Hun.. And yeh for going to the support group, I felt better speaking about my losses..x

Well my furniture just came please keep ur fingers crossed its all ok. X


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and meant to say we :sex: last night... Anyone who says to do this to bring on labour must be nuts, I thot I was going to break my legs when we tried it doggy then when I turned round I thot I was going to hav a heart attack god only knos how hubby did finish cos I sounded like a wild animal panting lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

:rofl: Cheryl that's so funny! Hope it gas the desired effect tho!

And yey for furniture!

Ttc it must be hard finding out what you lost, I never got that opportunity with either if my losses, but I think I would have found that exceptionally painful. Hope the group support is helpful to you. For the tests, are they the clotting disorder tests you are having? This pregnancy my GP suggested I took 75mg of low dose aspirin daily as can't hurt might help in case I had a thrombotic disorder which caused my losses. My be worth discussing with your doc when you are pg again x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies 

Ttc I'm glad the support group was a help to you and all went well and I'm glad your levels are dropping quickly. It must have been awful finding out about your twins but I'm glad all came back normal xxx

Cheryl :rofl: I hope it does the trick hun and I hope all is good this time with Leo's furniture xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ttcbabyisom said:


> Ok, so good news, my HCG is going down faster than the first time around. Yay. Last week's was 221, this week's was 86! We're getting there. Not much longer for the next step. My doc's office already has the order ready to go when I do hit 0 or negative for the next blood panels - known as Thrombotic (sp?) panel. Once they are drawn, it will take a week or two to get results. It's 9 vials so they told me to bring a banana and juice. He, he...
> 
> Next...the chromosome testing finally came back...results are:
> 
> Products of conception showed a normal male karyotype
> Had 46 chromosomes
> It was x y
> It was a boy :cry: ​
> My hubby would have loved a boy. They said the other sac did not show any results because it might have been due to passing half on my own and half during the endometrial biopsy.
> 
> GOOD NEWS - all was normal with both! :thumbup:
> 
> She said it was hard to tell but both may have been boys, but both were normal. So you know what...i'm going to, in my mind, know i was having twin boys and take it from there. Man...that would have been awesome! :-(

TTC I am so sorry hun :-( IT must be devastating knowing the sex but at least the results were normal hun massive :hugs: to you and DH Hun, ,my heart goes out to you and i am sooooo glad the support group was a success!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath have you got your trial pack yet? x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, where are you with o? When does the clear blue study start?

Cheryl, lmao at your description! Hope the furniture is great, can't wait to see pictures! You said someone from the store is putting it together?

MrsD, did you have your appointment yet, how did it go?

Ttc, more big hugs for you and your DH. 

Tawn, how sre you and Maddie, how's your stepson, is he getting excited? Did you manage to arrange care for him for when Maddie comes?

Cupcake, hope you are feeling well. You get to find the sex out soon! Are you telling people or keeping it private? If telling I think you should do a gender reveal with cupcakes with pink or blue filling, it's a cute idea (google it if you aren't familiar) and would be perfect since you are cupcake and makes fabulous cakes!

Bailey, hope you are resting up and allowing yourself to heal.. Do as I say, not as I did... If I could go back I would have listened to people and taken it easier/rested as I think my recovery would have been easier. I hope you sre enjoying being a mama to your adorable Millie! If you have moments where you feel overwhelmed don't worry, you guys will figure out what works for you. Emily and I are getting there, figuring each other out. Try and trust those mommy instincts, you know your baby and what works for her best. I still struggle with 2nd guessing what I am oing with Emily and try to only look for select advice and only take whst seems right from it.

Shellie, how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle now? How is the wedding planning?

Emily was 11 weeks yesterday and I don't know where time is going, I want to slow it down. I visited my work yesterday so they could meet Emily. They had pizza and cake for me and gave Emily a gift and gift card. It was nice because they didn't really support me, if you'll remember, during pregnancy or after she was born. I talked to them and am going to go back working Saturdays for them soon. I am not sure exactly, as my family is visiting soon, I had told them the last Saturday of this month but might push it back to may as my parents will have just left and I have a feeling I will be totally exhausted. I need to be careful as I am so exhausted that I have been fighting to not fall asleep when driving, DH says he doesn't want me working until that settles and I am more rested. I think I need to start trying to nap when she does. I had pretty much stopped because she is sleeping better at night, but still not sleeping through the night (it varies how often she wakes and for how long.) I guess since I have been getting more sleep at night I figured I was ok but I have to realize my sleep is still disrupted, never mind the fact that I am still playing major sleep catch uo from when she barely slept. Anyhow, I will be going back, just Saturdays, fairly soon to bring in some extra money and be able to stretch how long I can stay home with her. I am not ready to,leave her, even for a day, but will do it to try a d make money less tight and be able to be with her longer. I didn't expect to feel sooo strongly about NOT leaving her, it's insane! 

I hope and pray that everyone in here... The preggo ladies, the ttc ladies, the impatiently waiting to ttc ladies, even the lurking ladies... Has their rainbows in their arms soon. We need some more BFP for the next round of lucky babies!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning girls!!

Yep got it last night i was soooo excited to get it from the sorting office!! The bag was huge iv got so much stuff!! I got my CBFM which is tiny its like a palm held device, 5 pregnancy tests, 18 OPKS and 4 HPTS to use within the CBFM - the HPTs are like the opks you have to put them in the cbfm and it tells you if you are pg or not!! So much to read through though, i have no idea where i am this cycle, i think i ov yesterday but we have dtd since last Thursday, we are just both too tired this week.

MrsD how you feeling chick? Can you eat better today? I bet your getting bored of Pasta!!

Amy 11 weeks!!! Wow that has gone fast!! that was nice of your work colleagues!! Do you feel like your ready to go back hun both physically and mentally? I know money may be tight but you dont want to go back and feel even more exhausted? It would be nice for DH and EMily to have a bit of 'daddy and daughter' time though hun - xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay cath that's so exciting I bet you can't wait to start x

Amy be careful hun, that's so scary even the thought of falling asleep behind the wheel. Make sure you are ready to go back emotionally, and I think you are right to start very slowly 1 day a week and take it from there. Wow 11 weeks already, time is flying xx

Nope not had my appointment yet, hubby has a list to ask including to get to the bottom of me feeling dizzy nearly every time I stand up, if its not one thing it's another. Appointment is at 4.30 x

Cath funny you should mention pasta, hubby said 'I fancy some pasta tonight for tea' I almost smacked him, I'm sick of pasta and eggs. I am eating slightly better but meat for some reason just won't go down it feels like trying to swallow razor blades, and bread is hard too. I have to eat really slowly and chew chew chew. I am also suffering from trapped wind in my throat which is really painful until I burp, hubby has to keep winding me which is great practice for him haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww MrsD you have been through it all hun havent you and you have hardly moaned!!! How about some braised steak in the slow cooker?? thats really soft isnt it??

Well i just did my last OPK and by the time i had got off the loo it was blazing positive so looks like im going to miss Ov! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've tried meat in the slow cooker but I still can't get it down, not sure why, it just seems to get stuck??

Yay for pos opk but boo for having to wait til next cycle to try your goodies xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats so weird?! Maybe your thoat hasnt got much saliva for it to break the meat down hun??

Gutted Mrsd look how dark it is too xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't think you've missed it Cath if you dtd tonight, remover you O after the +opk! 

Can you eat Soup mrs d? What about baking some nice tasty homemade soup? Is fish to tough to?

Amy I love your gender reveal cake idea, maybe ill do that for work....altho I just have this feeling baby is gonna be a monkey and not let us see its bits!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im going to txt ~DF now and tell him as soon as he gets home hes having a shower (cause he works on building sites and hes dirty) and off to the bedroom and im lying with my legs up watching Geordie shore (so cringy i know lol) 

Cupcake i think itll be boy for you!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow cath that's dark, go get him later xx

I am making and eating soups cupcake, they just aren't filling for long enough, I'm just trying some fish for lunch, I tried a while ago and it was difficult to swallow, but it's a bit better now :) thanks for your ideas xx

If you find out the gender are you going to tell people or keep it a secret? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath, how can he refuse that offer ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Aw cupcake im defo thinking boy for u..I took a low dose of aspirin this pregnancy too... U shud try tht ttc...x

Hey mrs d cud u maybe hav some rice and fish for tea? It must be hard not being able to eat anything..x

Amy I've got a mans number to build the furniture for us but dh wants a try first so I don't kno wot to do... Can't believe Emily is 11 wks already..x

Cath god tht OPK Is dark I'd get ur df tonight pronto...x

Yeah last night was an experience, I don't think :sex: works to bring on labour cos u can't get ur legs in the air to keep :spermy: in and when I got up it all fell out lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha it sounds like quite an experience :) 

I'd go with the man hun after your dh's last attempt at putting it together, once it is scratched you'll be kicking yourself xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I think il play it safe lol xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes ill be sharing once I know! Just not names.....

I still think pink most of the time, but other times I think boy.....hedging my bets really!


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies, hope everyone is ok today.

Ttc - so sorry for your news on the results, it must be so hard finding out about your twin boys. But I am glad the results were normal. I also took baby aspirin for the first 12 weeks too, I don't know if it helped but seems worth a try when you get pregnant again. And so glad the support group was good and seemed to help.

Cheryl - get that man in to do your furniture!! Or you may end up killing hubby lol!! Me and df tried dtd last week too and it was so hard!! I'm with you I don't get how my df managed to finish coz I kept wincing and saying ow coz nothing felt right lol!

Cath - yay for cb trial stuff. And wow to that positive opk!! You should be o'ing in the next 24 hours I would say, probably tonight so go get that df!!

Amy - yeah I remember telling you to take it easy and yet here I am doing too much as well!! It's so hard to trust df to do everything and learn to let go of the little things. I've gotta remember that nothing else matters except caring for myself and Emilia. I'm finding she's sleeping a lot in the day and not so much at night so I'm making sure I have naps with her, but I'm a terrible sleeper, it takes me ages to fall asleep!
Can't believe Emily is 11 weeks already!!! And I completely understand the seperation anxiety, I cannot imagine leaving Emilia with anyone else even just df which isn't because I don't trust him, but because I hate the thought of not knowing how she is and what she's doing. 

Mrs d - I hope the appt gives you some answers and some help later Hun. Is it the dryness if the meat that's making it hard to swallow? I can see how soup wouldn't be filling. Is mincemeat too hard to swallow as well? I was thinking cottage pie or something to be more filling? 

Cupcake - I love the gender reveal cupcakes idea that would be awesome!! Have you been buying anymore things for baby? 

Hope everyone else is ok and sorry if I missed anyone. 
Emilia is now starting to sleep less at night. She had us up a lot last night and I couldn't figure out why she was crying! It can be so heartbreaking listening to her and not knowing how to make it better! And this morning I've woken up with engorged breasts (well actually only my left one!!).


----------



## baileybubs

And cupcake I still say boy!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno bailey it's a proper challenge. The man can't do it till the end of next wk :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no, the end of NEXT week! Maybe let him have a go then otherwise Leo will be here xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no Cheryl that's rubbish! Maybe let him have a go then like mrs d says or else Leo will be here and have no furniture!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsDuck said:


> Haha it sounds like quite an experience :)
> 
> I'd go with the man hun after your dh's last attempt at putting it together, once it is scratched you'll be kicking yourself xx

No, she will be kicking DH! :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I've not bought a single thing yet! I can't wait to start shopping but waiting til after the scan. I love the idea of the cupcakes but ill have to see if I can be bothered! Sorry Millie didnt sleep last night, was it colic or something?


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think it was colic, think she just had an unsettled night. She's sleeping fine today lol! I've got a headache though which is a bit worrying if you pair it up with my bp. I just want to be back to normal lol!!

I've been for a lie down though so hopefully that will help me feel better.


----------



## MrsDuck

Well that appointment was a waste of time, I saw some dr I'd never seen before and he didn't have a clue about anything to do with me :( 

On a plus side today I've blow dried my hair for the first time in 2 months and I love it. 2 months of washing with baby shampoo and letting it dry on its own has done it the world of good, I just need a little trim now :) 

Aw bailey I hope it's not connected to your bp, when does the mw come back to check it? xx

Cupcake how can you resist, I'll be buying as soon as I've had my 12 week scan xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d how frustrating! Did they say anything else like about ttc?

Bailey when you seeing the mw again?

Mrs d I have been looking believe me, but its cos I want pink or blue stuff, I've had to resist buying!

I think I have felt some kicks today, and maybe on Monday I did to. I wish I could be sure! But then I've also had killer back ache today to, lower back ache, sciatic pain, and pain in my tailbone......rough with the smooth! My chair at work is so uncomfy :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d that's really crap!! So what did the doc actually say? Nothing useful? 

Cupcake - I was still buying loads of neutral things lol. I can't wait til you find out!! Sorry your back is sore, but yay for those movements!! Before long you'll be feeling him/her every day!

I'm seeing the MW tomorrow. Will mention it all to her. I'm not a very good patient lol, I hate being ill!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think if I'd seen neutral stuff I like I'd have bought some bits but I haven't so just decided to wait! Now I'm at home on my sofa my back is so much better. Think I need a donut pillow to take the pressure off my coccyx, but I don't want everyone thinking I have piles!

How is Millie today?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I want a doughnut pillow today too!! Coz I'm resting a lot my bum is getting so numb and sore! I keep standing up and rubbing my bum and df is laughing at me!

Millie is good today, she's had a little period of awakeness looking around at everything. And she's been asleep most of the afternoon now though. She looks so peaceful.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bless her, don't worry about the baby blues, it's your hormones crashing down to earth. I think you get a form of that after an mc, I know I did! Have you taken her out yet?

Is df looking after you? Is your mum still there?


----------



## MrsDuck

He called me in and asked how I was feeling so I asked 'what after the surgery or the radioactive iodine treatment or after the radiotherapy?' At which point he started to look at my notes and asked how long since my radiotherapy, then left the room for a good 10mins and left us sat there. I told him about my dizziness and he got this junior to take my bp lying down and when I got up, all was 'normal' so he told me to get up slower! Then he checked my blood results and my calcium hadn't been done, which I knew coz the nurse hadn't taken enough blood, which I pointed out to her at the time but she assured me she had done everything on the form (I clearly know nothing, I was only having the same blood checks done every 2 weeks after my surgery) but clearly she hadn't AGAIN (second time that has happened) aaaaaaagh. Hubby had a list of questions including can I return to work and he just said yes, now he didn't know or ask what medication I'm taking and clearly on the morphine bottle it says 'do not drive' I can't do my job without driving. I asked about my follow up scan and then going on different meds and then getting back to ttc but he was wooly on who instigates my follow up scan, so I'm just going to be chasing the uk hospital direct as here are useless, we reminded them that they forgot to refer me after my surgery, but it fell on deaf ears. Then I was given my repeat blood test form, we left, drove down the road and I noticed that he had written a completely different patient name, address, date of birth and dr on it, so I had to go back and get it changed to me.

Sorry for the rant but they are totally USELESS! 

Cupcake yay for feeling kicks but boo for the pains. Can you take in a more comfy chair or maybe some cushions hun as its only going to get worse :( 

I know what you mean bailey I hate being ill too, I just get so frustrated asking people to do things for me x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> I think if I'd seen neutral stuff I like I'd have bought some bits but I haven't so just decided to wait! Now I'm at home on my sofa my back is so much better. Think I need a donut pillow to take the pressure off my coccyx, but I don't want everyone thinking I have piles!
> 
> How is Millie today?

:rofl: haha


----------



## baileybubs

The baby blues is so weird, the crying just switches on for no reason and then is gone again as quick as it started! I actually just roll with it and cry but df is struggling to understand it. 
It's just me df and Millie now. I think my mum would have wanted to stay but also wants us to be a little family so she's back home. I feel a bit bad coz I want her to be able to play a big role in Millie's life but right now all we are doing is watching tv all day!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d that sounds like such a crap attempt at patient care!!! What a pile of rubbish!!
I'd be bloody livid!!! So where do you even go from here or do you not know?


----------



## cupcake1981

That is utterly appalling mrs d. I'm so frustrated for you!! Is hubby livid to?

I took a cushion in today, it helped a bit but not much. I may have to go see HR about whether I can have a special chair lol.

Bailey I'm sure you will feel better soon, you could me room to the midwife and see what she says x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I never bought anything till my 20 wk scan and all I got was blue dummies and bibs lol... Cud u not sit on a gym ball? It really helped me..x

Mrs d yeah for getting ur hair blow dried, I'm sorry the dr was shit Hun..x

Bailey it won't be long till ur back. To ur usual self Hun..x

Amy my hubby is still living and he has built the drawers il post u ladies a pic...x


----------



## CherylC3

My drawers :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cupcake1981

I did think about a gymball, but I'd probably look like an idiot in the office sat on a ball, and like an even bigger idiot when I lose my balance and fall off!

Have you been bouncing bouncing bouncing today Cheryl?

Where is Tawn today? I hate when you ready to drop ladies disappear I think you are in labour!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw they are nice Cheryl :)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun. Yeah I've been bouncing since tues lol... If I worked in an office I'd hav a ball for work.x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw they look great Cheryl, so did dh do a good job then?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks yeah a great job he has done, so he is allowed to do the rest now. X


----------



## AmyB1978

It looks great Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun I'm pleased with it :) can't wait to get his nursery finished. X


----------



## MrsDuck

It looks lovely Cheryl, well done hubby :) 

Bailey my next plan is to contact the uk hospital beginning of July if I haven't heard anything and try to get scanned ASAP, then change my meds regardless of the outcome and get back to ttc. I've decided even if I need another dose of iodine I'm not going to have it until after a baby as it would mean waiting another 6+ months. With hindsight that's what I should have done this time.


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds like you have a plan mrs d! What effect will that have on your health if you postpone anymore treatment? Which I'm hoping you won't need anyway!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u should do tht mrs d, but hopefully u don't need anymore treatment Hun...xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well technically any cancer cells I have in me could multiply and therefore spread, but based on I've had the lump and surrounding tissue surgically removed, the iodine removes any in my blood and the radiotherapy zaps any left in the area surrounding the surgery, surely there can't be more and if so it's microscopic and I'll take my chances for a year or so until after a baby


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I see. I think I would take the same route if I were you mrs d. Have any of the doctors discussed it with you or are they all as useless as the one you saw today?


----------



## MrsDuck

The drs only advise the do all that is necessary to remove all traces of cancer first route, but they don't have a ticking biological clock inside them ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah mrs d I'd do wot is best for u Hun...xx

Well up thru the night again I swear this is when Leo will be up for a feed cos he is always squirming about...x

Oh my brother who lives in Brazil and his fiancée are havining there 2nd baby today by section at 12 so excited its a girl Theodora they are calling her.... Won't get to meet her for a while tho, with there 1st I was over visiting little Valentina 6 wks later...x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Morning ladies! (afternoon for some?)
> 
> TTC, hope ur doing well. So sorry to hear about ur DH's friend :(
> 
> Cupcake, we don't have m/c groups where i am in Canada either. If there is, no one told me about them!
> 
> Cheryl, I hope your c-section goes smoothly!
> 
> Hello to all I forgot to mention!!
> 
> AFM, I don't really have anything to report. I'm 6dpo, and don't really have any symptoms or anything (donno if that's a bad or good thing lol). This 2ww is dragging on! I feel like it's been a month since I O'd :nope:

Thank you Shellie. Your chart is looking fabulous! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies went to the hospital they said baby was head down and engaged in my pelvis, they gave us a choice to stay for a section or go home and wait for a natural birth.. So after crying at 2 drs and a midwife me and hubby had a chat and decided to come home and try for a natural birth so I'm booked for a sweep on tues..xx
> 
> Hope u ladies are all doin good. Xx

This is good news Cheryl. Good luck sweetie! Hope all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw Tawn that really made me :rofl: bless you!! I hope it wasnt too bad for you , and just think diarrhea is a sign that your body is clearing out ready for labour eeeek!!
> 
> Whilst we are on the subject of poop (sorry very tmi here but this did make me giggle during labour), whilst I was pushing my df wanted to have a look and see if he could see Millie coz the MW's had said they could see a little bit of her head and it was full of black hair. Well he had a look, and whilst MW was just changing the sheet under me he said loudly "You just did a poo hun".....gee thanks for telling me babe, I could have happily been blissfully unaware of the fact you watched me poo lol!!! The MW said "I was trying to be discrete there and not tell her!" dont you just love men??!
> 
> Aw Mrs d have you been baking again? All my cupcakes ended up going hard coz I hadnt froze them :-(

oh my god Bailey, this post made me crack up!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> As bailey, men are awful aren't they. Ill be making my hubs stay up the head end! X

Woohoo 18 weeks cupcake!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Tawn my ass is numb bouncing on my bloody ball..x
> 
> Mrs d hope ur ok... I'm a terrible patient my hubby prob wud divorce me cos I'm so bad... I hope ur consultant can give u something. X

Ha! Cheryl, that's EXCELLENT. I just lol'd!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Oh and meant to say we :sex: last night... Anyone who says to do this to bring on labour must be nuts, I thot I was going to break my legs when we tried it doggy then when I turned round I thot I was going to hav a heart attack god only knos how hubby did finish cos I sounded like a wild animal panting lol..x

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> :rofl: Cheryl that's so funny! Hope it gas the desired effect tho!
> 
> And yey for furniture!
> 
> Ttc it must be hard finding out what you lost, I never got that opportunity with either if my losses, but I think I would have found that exceptionally painful. Hope the group support is helpful to you. For the tests, are they the clotting disorder tests you are having? This pregnancy my GP suggested I took 75mg of low dose aspirin daily as can't hurt might help in case I had a thrombotic disorder which caused my losses. My be worth discussing with your doc when you are pg again x

Yeah, it was tough when she said the one was a boy...i was not expecting her to tell me that at all. I was just expecting the chromosome results. I cried at my desk for a minute and then got back to it. Life goes on i guess. Yes, they will be checking for clotting disorders amongst other things. I've been on low dose aspirin for a really long time. She just told me after this loss to stop taking it for now. Told me to only take the prenatal and then we'll do clomid again after one normal trying cycle.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> The baby blues is so weird, the crying just switches on for no reason and then is gone again as quick as it started! I actually just roll with it and cry but df is struggling to understand it.
> It's just me df and Millie now. I think my mum would have wanted to stay but also wants us to be a little family so she's back home. I feel a bit bad coz I want her to be able to play a big role in Millie's life but right now all we are doing is watching tv all day!

It's just your hormones honey...you'll balance out soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ttcbabyisom I hope ur doin ok Hun..x


----------



## CherylC3

So so quiet in here, Tawn are u having maddie yet? Everytime ur not on I think labour.

Well I'm braving going out with my mum, hoping it starts something. Hubby was talking to Leo last night saying u need to come out daddy's built ur drawers lol.. Like tht will shift him. X


----------



## Tawn

Nope, no labour for me yet! Not even close, no real cramping or anything. I even tried walking home from my appointment yesterday (a little more than 2 miles and quite a lot uphill) to see if anything would happen and there was nothing! So just accepting the fact that she will be late and trying to be patient, although the phone calls are already starting to get annoying! :haha:

TTC, big :hugs: hun. Glad the support group was even better than you imagined!

Cheryl, hope your day out is fun (and helps move things along for you)

Bailey, I hope you are resting lady!

Cupcake, yay for the first kicks starting! It is a magical time!

MrsD, what a load of absolute crap with your doctor's appt! I would be LIVID if I were you! Make sure you start complaining and being your own advocate ASAP so that they don't leave you forever waiting for you scan this summer!

Amy, I'm glad Emily is doing well. It is going to be hard for you to go back to work, but maybe the bright side is it will influence your DH to see how much work being at home with baby all day alone is and allow him to bond more?

Cath, is your CBFM calling your name yet!? I hope it is a bfp instead this cycle, but if not what fun are you gonna have next cycle! That thing is like James Bond fancy :)

Shellie, how is the TWW coming?


----------



## MrsDuck

Come on babies, it's time to come out and meet the world xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lol, MrsD is asking the babies to come out and play!

Tawn, "James bond fancy" :rofl: I can't believe you walked 2 miles and you are about to pop! You are super-preggo!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's my last day off work today :( back to work Monday :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no mrs d, are you ready to be back at work with the driving element of it?

Tawn - how on earth did you manage to walk that far? Fingers crossed she comes soon!! Have you got a birthing ball too?

Cheryl - how are you feeling today? Hope you are having a good day with your mum.

Cath - Where is Dora on the rankings now? I keep voting for her! I cant believe that video of her actually using the toilet!!!

Amy - how are you and Emily today? 

TTC - hope you are feeling ok, and glad the support group helped you


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure bailey but I'll give it a go and see how I get on xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies!

Tawn you are , like Amy said, Super-preggo! I cant believe how different all of your pregnancies have been!! Yours has been the kindest I think!! how you feeling today hun?!

How is everyone else feeling?!

Oh MrsD that is rubbish hun!!! I hope it goes ok for you? Enjoy this weekend now hun, take it easy!

NBailey shes number 2!! Although i got a sneaky feeling she will be disqualified because of me :-( I set up a fake profile last weekend to vote for her and used a different facebook name but my surname and a different email address to my facebook one but it had my real name on the email and just read the T&Cs and it said that anyone cheating will get their cat disqualified :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no I hope not Cath!! Hopefully they won't realise!

Mrs d make sure you take it really slow and easy on Monday


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath I hope they don't notice ;) 

I'll see how I get on and go back to the drs if I need to xx

Anyone got any plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I might venture out of the house at some point over the weekend if I feel I can walk enough! Although now I've said that it will probably rain all weekend lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ribs homemade chips and coleslaw for dinner yum, not sure if I'll be able to eat it but its what I fancy so I'll give it my best attempt :) 

Who's having kievs? ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully the ribs will be soft enough for you to eat mrs d. We had kievs last night (we didnt have them the other day lol). Yummy altho I could still taste the garlic this morning, yuck!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, df actually bought some kievs today. We had chippy for tea though, it was ok but not as yummy as I was expecting. I decided I'm not worrying about what I eat just yet coz I actually don't care lol. I weighed myself today and I've lost a stone and a half since her birth. I knew I'd lose about a stone coz of her weight etc, but didn't expect to lose that much. I'm almost back to my pre pregnancy weight (although I was actually a tad overweight before pregnancy lol). 

How did you manage with the ribs mrs d? They sounded yummy!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you ladies and your kievs xx

Wow bailey that's a huge amount to lose xx

I managed ok with dinner surprisingly, I just had to eat slowly and make sure I chewed a lot. I normally eat quite fast, hubby had finished his and I'd barely eaten anything but it was yummy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm glad you managed to eat it mrs d. 

There is nothing good on tv is there?!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ttcbabyisom I hope ur doin ok Hun..x




CherylC3 said:


> So so quiet in here, Tawn are u having maddie yet? Everytime ur not on I think labour.
> 
> Well I'm braving going out with my mum, hoping it starts something. Hubby was talking to Leo last night saying u need to come out daddy's built ur drawers lol.. Like tht will shift him. X

Hi Cheryl. I'm pretty good today. Keeping busy at work so that always helps.

That's so cute DH was talking to Leo like that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope nothing on :( 

What is the best thing to do to ease an aching back? I woke up with a bit of an aching back and assumed I must have slept at a funny angle, but as the day has gone on it's got worse and I can't stand up straight now, I've tried rubbing it and having a soak in a hot bath but neither has made a difference :( I swear something is trying to tell me not to go back to work Monday


----------



## cupcake1981

mrsduck
What is the best thing to do to ease an aching back? I woke up with a bit of an aching back and assumed I must have slept at a funny angle said:


> I only wish I knew!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh you poor thing cupcake, maybe I'm getting sympathy pains with you preggo ladies as I spend so much time chatting to you all xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol maybe, my friend at work keeps getting heartburn and being really hungry, she's getting all the symptoms I'm not! 

I'm wondering if I can persuade work to get me one of these.....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0051BH9SY/ref=mw_dp_mpd?pd=1&qid=1365759785&sr=8-1


----------



## MrsDuck

That looks and sounds brilliant, if work wont buy you one is it worth you buying it then take it home with you when you go on ml?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm hoping they'll pay for it and just keep it after, someone else will need it sooner or later, but I'm not sure if even a gym ball will ease the pressure on my coccyx! Need to try and gym ball out somewhere!


----------



## MrsDuck

Or a space hopper haha x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> It's my last day off work today :( back to work Monday :(

Boo to that MrsD! :-( Hope it goes well for you though.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ribs homemade chips and coleslaw for dinner yum, not sure if I'll be able to eat it but its what I fancy so I'll give it my best attempt :)
> 
> Who's having kievs? ;) xx

That sounds yummy!


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I knew about backache too mrs d, my back and coccyx are so achey at the mo coz I'm having to sleep on my back every night (ironic after months of not being able to sleep on my back at all). The only thing that ever helps me is my hot water bottle.

Cupcake that chair looks awesome!! I want one!

Hi ttc :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

I didnt realise you had to sleep on your back after a c section, why cant you sleep on your side or is it just because of the pain? Are you planning on going anywhere nice tomorrow if you do feel up to venturing out? xx

:hi: ttc x


----------



## baileybubs

It's just the pain, I keep trying to lie on my sides but the weight rests funny and makes me ache. 

Think we'd just take a walk out with Emilia and bailey, see how far I can get lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, it's never ending x

That will be nice, I hope the weather is good for you. After a c section are you encouraged to try and exercise, or should you try and rest as much as possible? x


----------



## baileybubs

It's an odd combination of the 2, they want you to move around to keep good circulation and avoid blood clots, and apparently the sooner you try to move around the easier it is for your muscles to get back to normal. But on the other hand I'm not allowed to do housework, lift anything, walk too far. It's weird, they keep telling me to take it easy but make sure I'm moving about lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies up thru the night as usual :(

Tawn I'm thinking like u now tht il go over my date, oh and hubby did the cot today so we are getting there..x

Cath I hope u don't get disqualified everyone prob does tht for more votes.x

Mrs d boo for work on mon, I hope u were able to manage some tea..x

Cupcake tht chair looks so funny, I do think it wud help..x

Bailey hows Millie doin? Yeah u shud rest up to heal quicker..x

Ttc and Amy hey how are u doing?x

Well not only can I not sleep, feel sick, sore back I now hav sore hands like I've been sitting on them all day :( nursery is making progress nw so thts good.. And my gorgeous niece was born today :)


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Hey Cheryl I hope you managed to get back to sleep. I had that with my hands too, it was like really bad pins and needles and then my joints went stiff too from the swelling.

I'm currently awake with Millie while df is fast asleep still! She's been really good overnight but she's not pooped since yesterday morning now :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Awhun my friends little one was only pooing every 5 days up until she was 7 wks. Hope she gets into a routine... Just let ur health visitor kno. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort just yet so I'm hoping she goes soon. I can see her trying to poop though bless her. She's gone back to sleep now.
We've got a doctors appt on Monday to register her so I'll mention it then if she's still not been. 

Did you get much sleep in the end?


----------



## CherylC3

I got back to sleep but still up for about 5 toilet trips.. Going to head out with my mum again to the supermarket see if gravity will help lol..x

Oh my brothers fiancée had they're baby yest by planned section but there first was a section too and she's only 15 months, they told her cos she didn't give her body time to heal she was one day away from her scar rupturing and bleeding internally so I think no more babies for them... My brother was a mess too cos it was in brazil he can spk the language but all the drs looked so worried and was talking so quickly it really panicked him..x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I bet he was petrified! Poor thing! Are mum and baby ok now though? 
That's the kind of thing that scares me about having a c section, whether it will affect having more kids.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah they're good now... It's cos she fell pg when Valentina was only 6 months they dr told them yesterday u should wait at least 2 yrs after a section to hav another...x


----------



## MrsDuck

2years wow I didn't realise that.
I hope the walk around the supermarket does the trick Cheryl 
I'm glad your sil and baby are doing well xxx

Bailey I hope Millie is able to go, poor little mite and I hope you get to have your little walk, it's peeing down here xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning mrs d, it's really nice and sunny here so far. But it's looking a little cloudy in the distance!

Glad your SIL and baby are ok though Cheryl, and I hope that a walk helps get things found for you! 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not up to much today, hubby noticed our cold water tank had 2 large splits in it and was about to burst, so today is operation fit a new one :( the downside to hubby being very practical


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d that sounds like a long job! My df wouldn't even know where to start with that. I sort out everything getting done in our house. I've been asking him for 4 weeks to put WD40 on our bedroom door coz it creaks really badly at the hinges and last night found myself getting really wound up coz he still hasn't done it!

I don't know if I should worry about Emilia not pooping since yesterday. She's taking her feed fine, she's weeing and she seems content, she's not upset or in any discomfort. I know it can be normal for babies to get constipated but don't know about it happening when she's so young. Paranoid mum!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw mrs d it's gorgeous here, I'm knackered now walking about the shops.. hope ur hubby has fixed the tank x

Bailey try not to worry Hun.. I'd be the same I'm sure she's fine. X

How's dani doin? X


----------



## baileybubs

She seems perfectly fine so I'm gonna just see how she gets on. We are at the docs anyway on Monday for my check up and to register her so if she's still not pooped I'll mention it then. 

Make sure you don't overdo it with the walking Cheryl! You'll need all your energy soon!


----------



## baileybubs

She pooped yay lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay well done Millie xx

Cheryl I think Leo is going to be stubborn and stay put for as long as possible xx

Hubby has done the tank, clever hubby :) 

Dani is up and down Cheryl as is little Amie, but they are both fighters and little Amie has put on weight and is looking much bigger in photos now, although still tiny. She had a bit of a tough night last night and the amount of help she needs to breath keeps fluctuating. It must be such a scary time for her xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay glad your hubby sorted the tank out. 

Will you be watching the Voice or BGT tonight mrs d? My df has gone to work (just for a few hours as a favour) and he has said that he doesn't want me to watch either without him!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be watching BGT, i love it, I don't like the voice it annoys me.

Aw shame your df has gone to work but it means you get some mummy and Millie time. Did you manage to have a little outing today? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I get annoyed at the voice too!! I think it's Jesse j that annoys me most, but it's funny when they turn around too soon and you can see that they regret it lol!!
I love BGT though, especially now David Walliams is on it, he just makes it so worth watching!! I just hope there aren't loads of dog acts this year, I don't find them entertaining!

Yeah it's nice to spend time just me and her, she's fast asleep though lol! But it's good practice for when he goes back to work next week and I have to cope on my own. Thankfully I'm feeling much more mobile today so can manage on my own for the evening. I just can't manage to carry her and her Moses basket upstairs so we are stuck downstairs until df gets home!


----------



## CherylC3

Oh yeah for Millie poohing :)

And yeah for ur hubby fixing it mrs d..x

Aw poor dani it's such a roller coaster for her..x

I'm going to watch paranormal activity 4 hoping tht will maybe help. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is he working late bailey? Millie sounds like such a good baby xx

Haha Cheryl I hope you manage to scare Leo out xx

Well they've got to win BGT, the Belgium shadow dancing people WOW a....maze......ing!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I thought that seen as he was working tonight as a favour then they'd let him finish earlier seen as he should be off and I still cant walk properly but it doesnt look like they are!!

She is a good baby mrs d, she sleeps most of the day, usually is only awake in the evening around this time, she's been sat with me the past 2 hours just looking around lol

hehe I like your idea cheryl


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thts another night I've been up all night :( all I do is pee, I still feel so thirsty all the time I'm drinking so much, I was sick thru the night and my hands and feet are sore and swelling. I'm so sorry for the rant I just feel I cud lock myself in a room and cry...x

Wot are u ladies up to today?x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I hope that boy of yours comes soon so you can get some relief!!!

MrsD, if I don't get a chance to tell you later on, good luck back at work tomorrow! Make sure you take it Very easy and make it an extra short day! 

Bailey, hope you and Millie are doing well and that she's letting you get some rest. 

Tawn and Cupcake, hope your pregnancies are treating you well and that your bubs are doing well. Tawn, did you have your consult and how did it go?

Cath, Ttc, Shellie, and anyone else I am missing.... Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry you had another bad night Hun, come on Leo let your mummy have some relief, she wants to meet you!! Maybe have a nice relaxing bath, it will help with the swelling too. Is it your sweep tomorrow? 

Amy good morning, Millie is being really good. She wakes a couple of times a night for a feed but otherwise she's brilliant. Although she had started having these little bouts of crying for an hour or two in the late evening for no reason. How's Emily doing? Is she letting you get sleep these days? Have you thought more about going back to work?

How is everyone on this horribly windy and rainy Sunday?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey thanks guys my sweep is tues. I've been getting mild cramps and a lot of pressure down there..x

Yeah Amy when u back at work Hun?x

Bailey aw thts great Millie's getting into a routine...x

No plans for me today was sick again this morning... So a relaxing day and maybe a bit of housework. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are having a tough time Cheryl but that's great you have got some pressure down there and some cramping, mild contractions?? I hope today is the day xx

Thanks Amy I'm dreading it :( 

Bailey you've got our weather from yesterday, it's lovely here today, meant to be 17 degrees xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh take it easy Cheryl. If you were sick that's maybe a sign things are progressing but don't overdo it


----------



## AmyB1978

I am going back to work just on Saturdays starting in May. When I am ready, or forced because of us only being on the one income, to go back full time I will likely need a new job as my position had to be filled, it is too small there to hold it, especially since I want to be home with her longer than just those first 6 weeks, which is all your given (if even) in the US and typically without pay. If there would be an opening, at my old job when i am looking to go fulltime, there are definite positives but also many negatives to working there o we'd have to figure out what I would do. I didn't expect to NOT want to go back as badly as I do. We can last awhile on the one income, but not forever, especially with a baby, but I try not to think about it and just enjoy the time I do have with her. Even thinking about leaving her for just Saturdays makes me have dreams/nightmares about leaving her, and she is going to be home safe with her Daddy!

Cheryl, try and get your rest today, you are going to need your energy soon enough. Little Leo, your mama and all the lucky ladies want go meet you... Come on out!

Bailey, glad Millie is doing well. The crying spells might be colic as I think it is common in the evening. Is she napping well during the day and leading up to then? If not she might be over tired. I know Emily wants to be held more and cluster feeds in the evenings, I imagine if she weren't she might be even fussier! How are you feeling? Are you trying to rest up and heal?


----------



## baileybubs

I feel the same Amy, I always have said that I would definately go back to work and couldn't be a stay at home mum because I enjoy working but now I feel completely different. I could quite happily stay at home with Emilia until she goes to school, but we wouldn't be able to afford it. I know we are lucky over here in the UK that we get such a long time for maternity and pay as well. 
Emilia is sleeping a lot during the day, I have ordered a bouncer chair and a play mat for her so I can encourage her to be awake more in the day so just waiting for them to arrive. She definately seems to have a similar sleep pattern to when she was in my womb, she was always quiet in a morning and that's when she seems to sleep most now. 
And I'm feeling better thanks Amy, being able to move around much much better and much less pain now. I'll be happy if my bp is still lower tomorrow and maybe I can reduce my bp tablets soon. 

Mrs d are you going in for a full day of work tomorrow?

Cheryl I'm so excited about Leo's impending arrival. Are you bouncing on your ball still?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the plan bailey, but I'll see how I get on xx

How is your fur baby getting on with Millie? xx


----------



## baileybubs

He seems to be sulking a little bit but he's not really interested lol. He's ok though. And he's such a quiet dog that he doesn't bother Millie. 

Eurgh it's still raining! Apparently it's about 15 degrees here today but it doesn't feel it! 

I hope you don't struggle too much tomorrow mrs d, and make sure you don't push yourself too hard. How are you finding eating now?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's good that he's no trouble around her and he's not too jealous x

It's gone a bit hazy here now but it feels quite warm, it rained all day long here yesterday :( 

I'll stay for as long as I feel ok but I'm not going to push it on my first week back. Eating is much better but still not perfect. I cut up and tried to eat a pineapple yesterday, big mistake, god it burned my throat, it must be very acidic, I had to have a glass of milk to try to ease it. Bread and meat is still hard too, but much better than it was.

I'm making some bread today, dough done its just starting to rise :) 

I fancy a walk today, if I can get hubby out of the garden

What is everyone up to today??


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Amy aw I kno the thot of leaving her to go to work will be awful..x

Bailey thts good bailey is ok will Millie. A bouncy chair and mat will do he trick..x

Mrs d hope u don't overdo it at work tomoro Hun..x

Afm really crampy, feeling sick and the pressure I can't sit on anything but my ball now. Hope this means something is happening..x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I hope so Cheryl!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh I hope so Cheryl yay xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm currently watching See No Evil, Hear No Evil. Such a funny film!! I love the classics!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies,

Been stalking but not posting.

Bailey Millie seems like such a good baby, you are very lucky!

Mrs d good luck back at work tomo. Only do a few hours, you gotta build back up.

Cheryl hope this is the start for you.

X


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake, I hope you have had a nice weekend and thanks I will take it slowly this week xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d, was busy and out all day yesterday, big cleanup this morning and finally bed putting my feet up this avo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like you've been busy cupcake, how are the viewings going at your place, any offers yet? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

We've only had 2, no offers still even tho we keep getting told the viewings go well. We have another in Tuesday but I've pretty much given up hope if moving b4 bubs arrives :(.


----------



## MrsDuck

The market is so tough at the moment, people have got too much choice that's the problem. Sod's law says that it will sell at the most awkward time. The bit I hate is the keeping it continuously tidy aaaaargh! Good luck for Tuesdays viewing though, I've got everything crossed or you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's so annoying having to be tidy all the time, it does not come naturally to us! I just want to be able to start thinking about doing the baby's room and stuff but knowing my luck ill get it all beautiful and then well sell and baby won't get to use it. Either that or well get and offer in June time and end up moving right when I'm due. 

Are you trying to sell? I know you said about it a while back.


----------



## MrsDuck

It doesn't come naturally to us either haha.

We were but with me hardly being at work for the past year+ and me being self employed its going to be harder to increase our mortgage much now :( 

Maybe decorate the baby's room in a neutral colour and use the bedding, curtains and wall hangings to personalise, all of which you can then take with you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think that's what we'll do, I was thinking if just not worrying about it until the baby is a few months old but well need somewhere to change her and put all her clothes and bits etc so gonna have to do something, plus I want to nest! 

I think im getting my baking mojo back, made a coffee and walnut tray bake this avo, hubs was over the moon when he got back from tennis :)


----------



## MrsDuck

So you are convinced bubba is a girl then haha. Nest away hun, that's part of the fun of being pregnant. Aw bless your hubby, that's sweet xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah we are, and pretty much everyone else is.....so it'll probably be a boy lol! I don't mind either way.

I think what ever he/she is, they're having a little party in my uterus today! Has been wriggling about all day!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that must be good to feel :) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie :hi: I see you lurking, how are you? Are you coming up to testing time? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where did Bailey go?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here! Been feeding Emilia and trying to calm her coz I think she's got trapped wind bless! 

Aw bless you with feeling the movements that awesome cupcake!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bless her, so painful for them :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor little sweetie xx


----------



## Tawn

Hi ladies! Sorry for being so MIA lately, been keeping very busy with stepson being on half term and getting outside cause the weather has been so nice here! Friday stepson and I had a date day went to see jack the giant slayer and out to dinner then Saturday we took him swimming and had a busy day cleaning around the house.

Today the weather was absolutely stunning, 20 degrees and sunny so we went to the seafront to play at the arcades (plus have a nice lonnnnnnng walk on the beach to try and help things move along) then out to lunch and back home to wash the car and enjoy the sunshine. It's been lovely! So I've been reading to keep up with you ladies but not posting. 

Mrsd, good luck at work tomorrow hun! I hope you take it easy thoug and don't overdo it too much. 

Bailey, I'm so happy for you Millie is such a good baby! I can't believe you are a mum!!! I hope you are healing well!

Cheryl, ohhhh I hope this is the start of something for you!! I walked st least another 2 miles today plus squatted for about an hour washing the car and still nothing! So I want to live vicariously through you, so tell Leo to hurry up!!! :)

Cupcake, I am still guessing boy for you!!!! I can't wait till your scan, not long now! And yay for wiggles!!!!

Amy, I hope going back on Saturdays goes ok for you! I think it is awful that the US is the only modern developed country without paid maternity leave! It makes no sense :(

Shellie, how's the tww coming?

Cath, are you super busy with your gems this weekend? What is your countdown for af or testing?

Ttc, I hope your hcg is still falling and you are feeling a tiny bit better hun. How many cycles until you and your dh are going to try again?

Hiii everyone else!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn I want a pregnancy like yours, you are about to give birth and you have more energy than most of us non preggos xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Tawn, sounds like you have had a lovely weekend!!! It's not been as nice weather here, been pouring down today! But that's what I get for living in the north west lol!


----------



## Tawn

Aw mrsd, maybe it has something to do with the hypnobirthing? It has a lot of positive affirmations about energy and attitude etc which I think help me stay positive. But I do feel really blessed that I've had such a happy pregnancy. 

How'd your bread turn out? I am so jealous of all these yummy things you have been making lately!!!

Bailey, bummer about the rain around yours! Have you taken Millie out at all yet? Or has the weather been too bad? How's your soreness hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'll have to look into hypnobirthing when the time comes x

My bread was gorgeous thanks, we have been making, or should I say trying to make bread for years with it always turning out pants, but just recently it seems to come out lovely, I'm not sure what we are doing differently, but I'm not complaining xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn did you go to hypnobirthing class's, or just buy the CDs/books etc? I'm quite interested in it myself (maybe a little early to start thinking about this stuff, but birth scares me and I need to get comfortable with it!). You seem to be having an amazing pregnancy, I want to be as chilled as you are at 38 weeks!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I need to learn how to make bread it's my nemesis! I can made a 3 tier wedding cake but not a load of bread lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I wouldn't take advice from me, mines still hit or miss ;) xx


----------



## Tawn

Mmmmmm sounds delicious mrsd!!! I've never made homemade bread, I wouldn't even know where to start! Wanna send me some cinnamon raisin bread lol! How'd all the household DIY go this weekend? All sorted?

Cupcake, I just read the booklet and used the CDs (I did natal hypnotherapy by Margaret Howell) I think I started at like 1-2 times a week at 26ish weeks then upped it more and more to the point where now I try to do it at least 5x a week. I would have loved to do the classes but they are SO expensive!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks hun, I think I've seen those CDs and stuff on amazon? Did you buy the whole course or just the birth one?


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies long time no speak, I just couldn't keep on reading after my mc I needed a break from reading about everyone's bfps and not just on this thread I was really pleased for you ladies but it still got to me that I was struggling to keep my own bfp iygwim .
so looks like a lots been happening while I've been absent, I see bailey has had her baby girl ,tawns baby is still comfy and cheryls babys birth sounds imminent, 
Congrats bailey I hope your enjoying being a mum treasure it hun it passes so quickly they are small. for such a short time .
TTC sorry about your twin loss hun ,but good that your boys were normal good luck and hope the docs can help you get a sticky bean next time

Mrsd :hi: yes I have been lurking the last couple of days having a read of a few back pages but not from way back just the last few days and I must say its as chatty in here as always lol, sorry you've had a bad time recently and sounds like the hospital visit was disgusting ,hope you get the all clear soon for TTC , good luck with work but take it easy x
OK so what else have I missed round here any want to update me. 

AFM no bfp for me as yet but ov should be around next weekend so will be leaping on dh in the next few days

:hi: everyone else hope everyone is well and good luck this cycle TTC x


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies my usual thru the night/early morning post..lol..x

Tawn can't believe u cud manage 2 mile walk, I cudnt.. Are u getting lower back pain and cramps? I keep thinking labour is going to start cos it's quite painful..x

Bailey thts rubbish the weather was bad yest... It was so nice here, a bit windy but tht was it.x

Mrs d glad ur bread turned out well, and good luck for ur first day back at work Hun...x

Cupcake I'd look into hypnobirthing yawns pregnancy has been very relaxed.. I sat in the toilet floor and cried twice feeling sorry for myself the thot of another restless night and being all sore..x

Maryanne hey chick, how are u? Hoping u get ur BFP very soon hun, I kno it's hard dealing with others when they ge there BFPs but u will soon hav ur rainbow Hun..xx

Afm I'm going to call the midwife and ask for my blood results over the phone cos this extreme thirst is so bad... I'm wondering if maybe something will hav shown in my bloods...x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, sorry you are still not sleeping well and that you are so uncomfortable!

MrsD, good luck today! I want to see you home after a couple of hours. Hope it goes as well as could be.

Tawn, glad you are still doing well! Sounds like a very nice weekend!

Maryanne, we are glad to have you back!

Cupcake, yay for wiggles! I can't wait until your scan! I think you said you aren't sharing names but do you and DH have them picked out?

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Amy! 

Youre up early! Is Emily keeping you up? We do have names picked out but they are not definites, just ideas really, I think we will wait and see what he/she looks like!

Maryanne happy to see you back! 

Cheryl I think you're very close to it starting!

X


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily still gets up to nurse... Most nights she is up several times but typically goes back down much better then she was so I am only up with her for an hour or so a couple times a night. She is doing so much better with sleeping, at least most of the time! She's been fussier lately, especially during the day, she seems to want to be held/eat/cry more, I think maybe she is going through a growth spurt.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I hope so cupcake..x

Amy thts good Emily is sleeping more..x

Well Leo's nursery is almost done just the curtain pole to go up and the pictures, and tht will be us :) so I'm hoping he comes soon. 

I called the midwife she said all my bloods were fine its just being this far on in
Pregnancy tht can make u thirsty. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies!!! :wave: Sorry iv been distant iv been mega busy again lol!!

How are you all?! 

Maryanne i totally get what you mean hun im the same, now and then i will go abit quiet - usualy when AF has been the little cow lol!

Cheryl i reckon you will pop on Saturday!!

Cupcake how are you hun?

MrsD i hope you first day is ok as can be chick?

Bailey how you coping hun?

TTC - i hope your HCG has fallen hun, are you going to go back to ttc asap or wait a while? 

TAWN! :wave: I LOVE how good your pregnancy has been to you and how fit you still are right towards the end! When is your brothers wedding now hun? 

Anyone else i missed- sorry! 

I have no idea what DPO i am or anything Tawn lol If i did Ov on that Thursday of the pos opk (although i was having weird stomach fluters and stuff Friday) then AF should be here on the 26th/27th?! So i guess im 3/4dpo. not really bothered about testing or anything, just wish this cycle would hurry up so i can start the cb trial! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, I only have the Effective Birth Preparation CD (it has 3 tracks including a birth preparation track and a relaxation session that you use before you start the birthing track in the earlier days).

Cheryl, I am sorry you are suffering so much! Not much longer hun, you are so close! And when Leo's nursery is totally done we want pics! :)

Maryanne, so good to see you back on here hun! I totally get how bnb (and this thread) can get really overwhelming at times. But remember that whenever you do feel up for popping in we are so excited to have you back and thinking about you loads in between visits! Fingers crossed O comes soon and you and your DH catch that eggy! :hugs:

CATH! Heheheh. (you shouted at me so I decided to shout back :haha: ) I am glad you are feeling relaxed this cycle, especially when you could be dealing in the totally opposite way with it being such a confusing one! I can't help but hope it is a bfp rather than a cb trail though, still! :)

My brother's wedding is 4 days after my due date (so a week from Saturday) and considering I am getting my first sweep on the Thursday if she hasn't come by then, it is pretty likely timing that the sweep could start things off and Saturday the 27th (their wedding day) is Madison's bday! :dohh:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath thts good you've been busy aw the cb trial will be fun..x

Aw Tawn tht wud be great if u went the same day as the wedding x

I've got my sweep tomoro.. I hope it works... Oh il upload the pics so far cos its almost done. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Very confusing cycle! It pickled me thats for sure!! Not holding out too much hope tho hun but ill be ok with a bfn cause i get to use the monitor! I was going to say something but i bloody forgot now!! 

I think she will either be here the friday,sat or sunday hun! That can be your gift to them though haha the joy of becoming an auntie and uncle on their wedding day :-D xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for sweep Cheryl!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

At last
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Here
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tawn

Gorgeous Cheryl!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hello!!! I know it's been a few days since I've been on :dohh:

Cheryl, Tawn it's almost baby time for you two!!!! Can't wait to see baby pictures!!!

Mrs. D hope ur doing ok!

Maryanne, I totally get it, I took off back in October, and only came back just over a month ago i think? it is for sure hard to see all the babies being born, new bfps when you are still waiting for you own. I'm still in the waiting boat too. I don't come on as often as I used to, but I do wonder how everyone is doing! Hopefully we'll be on the bfp/baby side soon!!

AFM, I managed to survive a gender reveal party yesterday for my bridemaid without crying, even though I did feel like it at one point! I was sitting at the dinner table, and suddenly I was surrounded by a bunch of pregnant women. I felt really awkward, especially when my bridemaid's aunt got up and said she was at the wrong table cuz it was full of preggo woman! I wanted to get up and say I guess I'm at the wrong table too, but didn't want my bridemaid to see me upset. She knows more then I do how hard this all is when ur trying and everyone else is preggo. Then i decided to tell myself that for all i know I "might" be at the right table since I am in the 2ww. 

I'm 12 dpo today. I usually start spotting around 10,11dpo, and AF tends to show her ugly face at 12dpo. But so far, nothing. I techically did have spotting yesterday, but it was only when I touched my cervix, and I have a cervical errosion (sound much more horrible then it really is) so it sometimes bleed by simply touching it, and it's been perfectly fine since that one little drop. I'm attributing the lack of AF, my sore boobs, and one sensitive nipple to the progesterone cream I bought and used this cycle to help lengthen my LP. I don't wanna get my hopes up and jump the gun and say AF must be a no show becuz I'm preggo, since it's not past 14dpo yet. And with my luck I'll still get AF today :witch: But I won't test again, I did at 8dpo for the hell of it, and was not happy when it was BFN. So no testing til probably Wednesday or Thursday if AF is still a no show. I'd have to get hit by a bus load of symptoms to get me to test any earlier!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Tawn it's a whale and star theme. Just the curtains and canvases to go on the other wall..x

Shellie aw thts good u didn't cry Hun, I really hope this is ur month...x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl its fab hun!!! Lovely!!

Shellie i got everything x for you hun!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Oh Shellie, fingers so tightly crossed that you WERE at the "right" table hun! That :witch: better stay away! Makes me really excited for Wendesday/Thursday to come!


----------



## MrsDuck

You ladies have been chatty while I've been at WORK!! Haha

First day back wasn't too bad, although I didn't push myself to do a full day.

Cheryl Leo's nursery is gorgeous, now you just need him to put in it ;) xx

Shellie I hope the witch stays away x

Tawn how do you feel after your long walk, ok I hope? x

Cath I bet you can't wait to start your cb trial and keep your pee in the fride haha x

Hi maryanne I'm glad you are back, I know exactly what you mean, it's tough seeing all the bfp's especially when I can't even try yet :( I hope you get your bfp soon x

Bailey I hope you have managed to get out today the weather is gorgeous x

Amy it's great Emily is starting to get in a nice routine x

I hope everyone is enjoying today's beautiful weather xxx


----------



## Tawn

Glad you didn't do a full day MrsD. Bet you are still knackered though!!!!! How was driving? Did you feel well enough or are you concerned it's too early to be pushing yourself this hard?


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't feel too bad while I was there but I've just been to the supermarket on my way home and I'm completely knackered now. Driving was fine, I've got good movement in my neck, it's the concentration that tires me out, it just zaps me of my energy


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD glad you are home, rest up as much as you can.

Shellie, sorry you got stuck around so many preggo women, that must have been hard. Hopefully, though, you will find out you were at the right table!!!

Cath, yay you are here! I am so happy your gemz is doing so well! It's win-win for you this cycle as you either get a BFP or get to do the trial next cycle!

Cheryl, Leo's nursery looks fabulous, you done good!

Tawn,it would be funny if you went into labor AT the wedding!

Bailey, hope you and Millie aremdoing well.


----------



## Leinzlove

Please ladies... I want to know! Please update me when your babies arrive! You both are so close and I can't wait for them to get here!!! Beautiful rainbows coming anyday! :)


----------



## Tawn

Morning ladies!! How's everyone doing today?

Happy due date Cheryl! Hope little Leo comes to meet you soon!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Tawn!! :wave:

Iv been thinking - you know as my opk was sooooo bloody dark last week, do you think that means my prog was high - i know opks dont measure prog but after i ov i get a few pg symptoms until about 4dpo and last night and all day yesterday i was soooo sicky so i think maybe that was the drop in prog? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies! 

How are you all today?

Mrs d I hope work is ok and you aren't pushing yourself too hard. Glad that yesterday wasn't too bad for you though and that you are managing to drive ok. 

Maryanne hi :hi: it's perfectly understandable taking a break, I hope that anything I wrote about pregnancy or about Emilia hasn't upset you or anyone. I know how difficult it must be to be ttc and listen to others talk about their babies. But I know that your rainbow BFP isn't far away Hun and it will be so amazing and perfect when it happens :flower:

Shellie I think you were at the right table!!! I can't wait to hear about your impending BFP coz I really feel like this IS your month Hun!!! 

Tawn how are you feeling today Wonder Woman lol! I wish I had been so positive during my pregnancy, I was such a whinge bag compared to you!! I really hope that hypnobirthing helps you, I don't think I'd have had the postivity to allow it to work (I'm far too impatient I think). 

Cheryl hope you are ok today. I hope the sweep goes ok and gets things going, let us know how it goes coz sometimes they can work really quickly!

Cath is Dora number one yet?!! And when will you be testing Hun? I love the shoes you are doing with the leopard print by the way!! Might have to get some for Millie!!

Amy how are you and Emily today? Did Emily get colic by the way? I think Emilia has it bless her. She cried for a couple of hours between 8 and midnight every night. 

Cupcake how many days left now? I'm so excited to find out what team you are!!!

I hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and leinz hi :hi: hope your beautiful daughters are well!


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun shes still number bloody 2 although i am still proud of her lol!! they will be picking the top 10 at midnight tonight but i got a gut feeling she will be disqualified :-( awww thanks hun, i love them too, their my fav so far, will be doing zebra print next month!! If you dont want to pay £33 for the converse hun i can get Lee Cooper ones which I will only charge you £15 for as your my friend :-D Iv got a pair ready now if your interested? Pram size 0-3 months xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's lovely you'd charge me friend price Cath!! I might just have to get them lol!! Have you put a pic of them on your Little Gems page?


----------



## cathgibbs

I have hun but im not happy with them lol I want to add 1 more leopard patch on the straps lol, ill upload it here xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Okey dokey! What dpo are you then today? You aren't 10dpo like your ticker says are you?


----------



## cathgibbs

iv got them or crystal and pearl ones the pics dont do them justice, my pc is slow so ill upload in a bit ok hun, lol no im summit like 4dpo cause i ov late didnt i ggrrr xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Here they are hun, leopard print or crystals and pearls xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh crystal and pearl ones sound good too! 

Ah poop on only being 4dpo, but hopefully ovulating a bit later might be a good thing. Are you trying not to symptom spot?


----------



## baileybubs

I think I like the leopard print ones more, I love leopard print lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol their lush in they hun, i could even cover the straps in Gold but im not too sure yet how it would look but i Def want to add another spot to each strap!! xxx

Yeah hun im not really bothered about this cycle, next one is the one im looking forward to but then i think what if i dont get pg then? asking to be referred to fertility in June xxx


----------



## cathgibbs




----------



## Tawn

Hmmm Cath not too sure about the progesterone, I don't really know f-all about that tbh! :haha: But did you google it? I remember yours was really high last month, right?

Bailey, I'm doing well, thanks hun! Going to start a massive cleaning mission right now as I suddenly can see every speck of dust in this house and it is driving me crazy! LOL. How are you recovering hun? Is DF still off work? How is Millie settling in?


----------



## AmyB1978

Happy due date Cheryl! Leo, please come out to play!

MrsD, good luck today. Try and take it easy, I am sure you are still worn out from yesterday.

Bailey, Emily did not have colic episodes. She has crying spells but not at a consistent time of day. Poor Millie and poor bailey! Hope she outgrows it soon.

Cath, you are really talented with those shoes! 

Everyone else, hi! Hope you are well today!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah i think i will now, i know prog symptoms can be similar to pg symptoms but i think it must have been super high for me to be feeling sicky.

haha Tawn your superwoman!! you feeling tired or anything hun? Upload a pic of bump :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I bet you get your BFP really soon Hun, it's Sod's law because you are about to start the CB trial. When did you say you felt sick?

Hi Tawn, oh I know all about seeing every speck of dust lol! It was driving me mad towards the end! Funnily now though it doesn't bother me at all! My df is still off work yeah. To be honest I'm feeling well enough for him to go back now but it's nice for him to get this bonding time with Millie. She's settling in well now, apart from the colic symptoms in the evening. We've just got her a bouncer chair with hanging toys on it but I'm not sure if she likes it really lol! 
How's your step son doing? Is he looking forward to becoming a big brother?


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy when are you going back to work on Saturdays is it in May? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol i keep posting when people are posting lol!

Felt sick yesterday hun and i got 2 lovely spots on my chin eurgh!

When is DF going back to work full time? do you have any check ups with your C section hun or have they discharged you xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy! Hope you had a good nights sleep.


----------



## baileybubs

I am still seeing the midwife at the mo Cath. My blood pressure is still high so they won't sign me off but my scar is apparently healing well.
And df goes back to work on Friday. They've been really arsey with him about it, made him take this week unpaid because they are saying he hasn't accrued enough holiday pay yet. But now they are whinging because he has been off at all, but like he said what was he supposed to do, leave me at home with a newborn when I couldn't walk?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh for Petes sake why are some companies so bloody horrible regarding paternity leave!!! You just had a C Section so you needed him there to help you out! xxx


----------



## Tawn

I agree, that is totally ridiculous Bailey! And I thought he had a weeks holiday built up that they canceled on him like a few days before back in March? Couldn't he be using that?

Cath, I was sooooo spotty with my BFP this time, it was disgusting! What did your google about progesterone show up? I thought it was a good thing for it to be high, right? But it must make it a PITA if it is causing you all these TWW symptoms! Can't bloody win sometimes with all this stuff, huh!?????!?!??!

And yes, I am getting a bit more tired lately, but I find keeping active and pushing through it really helps, whereas if I layed down on the sofa I would zonk out and be feeling worse off. So I usually just push through (secretly hoping that all the activity will kick things off, yeah right! LOL) and get on with it and it perks me up a bit or at least distracts me. But I am verrrry stubborn like that! I am a do-it-myself kinda girl! :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I can just imagine you running around your house with flight of the bumblebee music accompanying it Tawn whilst you zoom through all the housework haha! I don't blame you for pushing through, sometimes my naps seemed to make me feel worse!

Yeah my df's boss is a jackass. He doesn't seem to understand that a c section is major surgery. He has had one week off holiday pay but that started last Friday when I have birth, he would have been due to go back Friday just gone when I still couldn't walk! But his boss said to him the day I gave birth "you can have 2 weeks off but only one of them you will get paid for" so df said fine I just need it off we'll have to cope. Now his boss is saying the owner isn't happy that he's taken 2 weeks off, but my argument is he told him he could!! Can't say he can have it but it has to be unpaid and then say he isn't happy. I think he honestly expected df to say he couldn't afford a week unpaid and to only take 1 week off. Clearly doesn't understand that when he says I couldn't walk he really meant it lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, DF's boss is a right jackass! I hope they don't give him too much grief! How's he doing being a daddy? I just came across this and thought of you and Millie... https://kellymom.com/parenting/parenting-faq/fussybaby/

Cath, sorry you've got so many unpleasant symptoms, our bodies and cycles can be so annoying! Hope you get a BFP really soon! Is the clear clue trial just for one cycle?

Tawn, you inspire me! So positive and full of energy! Sounds like some serious nesting is kicking in as well... Come on Maddie!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for that link Amy!


----------



## baileybubs

It's been very quiet on here today, especially from Cheryl who has been for a MW appt and a sweep! Maybe Leo will be another due date baby!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Been to London to so no signal, pain in the ass to go there and I'm knackered now but at least I didn't have to spend 8 hours on my horrible work chair!

Tawn I can't believe your energy! You are amazing! Please get a little rest before labour!!

Cath your shoes are LUSH! If bubba is a girl I will order some! I really hope you get a bfp this month babe, it's been too long coming, i think cos you've been relaxed and not really thinking about it Sod's law it will happen!

Cheryl - are you in labour!?!

Hi Leinz! Are you ttc again yet?

Amy how are you and Emily today?

Shellie have you been tempted to test today?

Mrs d how's work?

Sorry if Ive forgotten anyone......so tired.....

X


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh, and I'm having wobbles about finding out the sex......thinking about staying team yellow.....


----------



## baileybubs

Argh no you can't do that to us cupcake lol!!! Just kidding Hun, what's making you want to say team yellow?


----------



## cupcake1981

Only cos everyone keeps saying to me to wait and have a surprise when it's born.....I just dont want to regret finding out the sex! Not that I think I will!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, what does DH think about staying team yellow? You have to do what feels right for both of you!

Cheryl, is Leo being born, is that why you are so quiet?

MrsD, I hope your day is going okay.

My DH is at work but we've been chatting about finances and money is a lot tighter then we were initially thinking it would be. He also is finishing school and will owe money for student loans starting end of this year/beginning of next. This means money will be even TIGHTER and I am not sure how we are going to make ends meet... even if I am working full-time, especially since then we have the added expense of daycare. So now I (we) are all stressed out about money and it also has me thinking about leaving Emily. Whenever I think about leaving her I start crying and have this panicky feeling like I can't breathe.... it is just a tough day today and I needed to vent it somewhere.. I am sure it will all work out somehow...


----------



## cupcake1981

I've not told him Amy, I think he'll go along with what I want!

I think as far as money goes, things have a way of working themselves out in the end. Try not to panic too much. Do you have a spare room that you could rent out to help things? What about if you worked evenings so Emily could stay with dh and you could be with get in the day?


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for the suggestions. We do have a spare room but our home is small, probably too small o have a renter living in it. We have talked about me working evenings/weekends and I am going to, at least, start working Saturdays at my old job. I am sure we will work things out, it's jut. Bit scary at the moment and then when you add in the thought of having to leave her it becomes a bit too much.


----------



## Tawn

OMG Cupcake NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't do that to me! I mean.... ummmm.... it's what you think is best.... LOL I just know I couldn't have waited that long to buy cute things and plan the nursery and stuff, so it amazes me that some people have that patience! 

Amy, is there any way you might be able to find some sort of opportunity to work from home? Or at least part-time from home? I know it must be so stressful thinking of leaving Emily, but I know you and your DH will find a solution that works best for your whole family in the long run. :hugs:

MrsD, I see you lurking! How was day 2? Better or worse?

AFM, I literally was a cliche today and decided to scrub my kitchen (and living room LOL) floors on my hands and knees! Not because I particularly enjoyed it, that nesting phase has tapered off, but mostly because I have this sneaking suspicion that Madison is being a naughty baby and has turned posterior so I heard the hands and knees position might help.

I am trying not to stress too much about it, but it is making me a bit wobbly because I have invested so much time and effort into researching and hypnobirthing and drinking 4 freaking cups of raspberry leaf tea a day, I just would really hate to have to skew off my hopes for my birth right from the word go if she is back to back the whole time and I can't cope with the back labour or she needs interventions being born because of the bad positioning. Oh well, c'est la vie! At least my floors are sparkly! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I totally understand Amy, my baby is not even born yet and I panic about having to leave it, I want to go back 3 data a week but I don't know if work will take me back on that basis. I have worried about money but I'm just trying not to think about it for now!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn when did you start the RL tea? I plan to take that to. When do you see the mw again for her to check position of baby?

I think we prob will still find out at the scan.....just need to be 100% sure before we do find out!


----------



## Tawn

Phew! At least there is a chance I will get to know whether you are team pink or team blue! :haha: 

I started 1 cup a day at 35 weeks I think. Then increased to 2, then 3, and am now on 4 cups a day. My midwife didn't want me to start before then, but plenty of women do and have no issues. Even drinking 4 cups a day, I don't get any BH or anything from it, so I am sure I would have been fine but I am OK with the timing of it as it was.

I don't have any appointments until next Thursday (aka 9 days and 2 days after my due date) when I will get a sweep if I'm still pg! So a lonnnnng time of waiting and seeing if she is indeed posterior, but I am 95% sure she is because of where I feel her movements now and where I find her heartbeat on the doppler. But plenty of babies rotate during labour, so I am just going to do lots of positive visualization and have a stern talking with her to tell her to ROTATE TO LOA!!! :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I personally didn't regret finding out the sex, as you know I was convinced we were having a boy and so I'm glad it gave me the chance to get used to the idea I was having a girl. But everyone's different and I don't have any patience lol!!

Tawn don't over do it lol!! And Emilia was back to back too, and she must have turned during labour because all the way through 3rd tri I could feel her back and bum at the front of my bump. Try not to worry coz Maddie can turn super quick and I'm sure she'll be the right way for you when the time comes. 

Amy I totally get the worry Hun. My friend has already got her daughter down for a nursery starting in September. That to me is ages away but that's how far in advance you need to get a place but I don't even know what job I'm going back to!! And I don't know if I will be going back full time or not, or if I can afford nursery full time even if I do have a full job. And then I want to cry coz its all too much and I can't stand the thought of leaving her at nursery that much!! 
But then df (who is much more laid back than me) says I should stop panicking, we will manage somehow, I am an eBay whizz, he can have a 2nd job if he needs to, we will be ok. And I know he's right, somehow we'll do it. Try not to worry Hun, it will all be ok and work itself out. 

Mrs d how are you getting on at work?


----------



## cathgibbs

Just popping in to say Cupcake please find out tbe sex lol I need to know lol I hate suprises!

Tawn you make me laugh hun haha how you feeling I think an early night is in the horizon hun you've been very busy today

Amy try not to worry about the money situation just yet hun otherwise you wil stress out at the fact of going back to work etc. :hugs: how about you leave the baby with dh whilst you have an afternoon with your friends just to get you in the habit of being away from her xxx


----------



## Tawn

Nope no early night for me! I'm waiting for dh to get home from work in about an hour so that we can watch an episode of breaking bad before bed!!! We have been obsessed lately, gotten through 3 1/2 seasons in about a week or two! Does anyone else watch it?

Cath, what did your google result tell you about high progesterone in the tww? I assume its a good thing right?

Ps: holy cow you are gonna be a customizing fiend this week!!! I am do chuffed for you with how well it's been going hun! I just love how you got the idea and then jumped in with both feet!!!!!


----------



## Hippielove

We are trying right away as well.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn we love breaking bad, we also devoured all 5/6 seasons very quickly!! Do you have net flix?


----------



## Tawn

Hi hippielove!!!! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Good luck with trying right away hun, a lot of us on this thread didn't even wait for our first af after mc to start. Where are you in your cycle hun?

Isnt it amazing cupcake?!?! so addictive!! 

No we download them and then watch them on the Xbox/tv. We are almost done with season 4 now and I swear I even dream about it lol!


----------



## Hippielove

Tawn said:


> Hi hippielove!!!! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Good luck with trying right away hun, a lot of us on this thread didn't even wait for our first af after mc to start. Where are you in your cycle hun?

I am on cd11 we bd'ed cd9 so was hoping to bd tonight but DH has to work later tonight, I may let him sleep alittle bit before I wake him. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't have a sneaky look on bnb without being caught, I knew someone would spot me lurking haha ;) 

Amy you poor thing, vent away hun, like the others say you will be able to manage and working evenings is a great idea as your dh will be able to look after Emily so you don't have to leave her with strangers or pay for care xx

Cupcake I don't know how anyone can stay team yellow, can you tell I'm not very patient haha xx

Bailey how are you doing hun? xx

Cheryl I hope your lack if posts today means that Leo is here :happydance: xx

Tawn you really are superwoman, I can see you giving birth and then going to run the London marathon next weekend haha xx

Cath I loooooove your tiger designs, beautiful xx

Hi hippie love welcome to the thread, I'm sorry for your loss, you will find some of us still trying, some pregnant and some recently had theirs babies, but feel free to join us and our random chats x

Afm work is fine it's like I haven't been away really :)


----------



## Hippielove

Awe, thank you MrsDuck.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey have you managed to get out and about yet? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi hippie welcome to the thread hun.

Awwww Tawn are you not tired at all hun? Id be exhausted after all that and im not even duffered lol

I think its normal hun. Well alot of people get prog symptoms byt nothing comes of it lol! Thanks ladies. Im sooo busy. I sell them on eBay and on Facebook so pretty much got orders coming in left right and centre lol. Mrs f the leopard ones are my fav I love tjem! Glad work is ok hun.xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Duffered :rofl: the tiger ones are sooo cute, I need to have a girl to get some


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you cathgibbs.


----------



## Hippielove

My Story:

First of all you don't know but I have been arounf since joining the forum. Well, my name is Jennifer; I have had four losses over the past seven years of my life and one live birth to my son Aiden in 2009. 

At 13 weeks on December 25, 2006 (with my Ex) EDD would have been July 1, 2007. 

In June of 2008 DH (Steven) and I got married. We wasn't trying to conceive, but we found out that we were expecting Our first child together September 21, 2008 we then found out the gender in December of 2008 my EDD was May 3, 2009, but had him six weeks early I gave birth to Aiden on March 16, 2009 weighing 4lbs even and 17in long he had to stay in the NICU for about three week and then we got to bring him home April 9, 2009. 

After a year had past I had been getting a lot of really bad pregnancy systems with light spotting each month, we found out August 13, 2010 we were going to be losing our second and third child at 10 weeks we lost our twins, the EDD would have been March 11, 2011. So, we decided to wait to try again after that Aiden our son was three years old. 

We started to try to conceive again in April 2012 even though we were supposed to start in March. We then found out we was expecting our fourth child May 30, 2012, at 4 weeks 4 days we lost our bean EDD would have been February 6, 2013.

October 2012 I was diagnosed with PCOS

March 31, 2013 I got my positive Hpt with my fifth child and lost our baby at 7 weeks 5 days, April 6, 2013 I started blooding and past the Baby/clot Monday April 8, 2013 I would have been due November 18, 2013. And now, we are back Trying for our Rainbow Still.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you've had a tough time hippie, I hope this thread is lucky for you and you get your second rainbow baby soon xx


----------



## Hippielove

MrsDuck said:


> Wow you've had a tough time hippie, I hope this thread is lucky for you and you get your second rainbow baby soon xx

Thank you, I hope I do when the time is right. I know that may sounds horrible, but God knows what he's doing and I'm just getting stronger each day to fight and win against PCOS.


----------



## maryanne67

Wow you ladies are so chatty as usual I go off for 1 day n there was about 8 pages to catch up.
Hippy hi welcome good luck with TTC hope you get your bfp real soon x
After all the catch up I really can't remember who's said what n I'm still trying to get to grips with remembering things on bnb, but thank you all so much you have made me feel very welcome back :flower:
Good luck ladies hope some bfps are just round the corner x
Tawn n Cheryl good luck with the imminent births of your babies hope all goes smoothly for you both x


----------



## maryanne67

Oh n forgot to say hi to everyone else x


----------



## Hippielove

Maryanne, thank you for the welcome and welcome back yourself.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi hippielove, welcome and hope you get a sticky bfp soon!

Maryanne, lovely to see you back! 

Anyone else got a sneaky suspicion Cheryl is in labour?......she's been too quiet......


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome to the thread, hippie love. I am so sorry for all of your losses. Hopefully you will,get a rainbow BFP very soon. Since being diagnosed with PCOS are they having you do anything differently with ttc, or with a BFP if you get one?

Hi everyone else! Hope all is well. And I agree, Cheryl is too quiet, I bet our next lucky baby has been born, or is on his way!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies!

Hippielove welcome to the thread! I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope you can find lots of support and advice here, all the ladies are so lovely and friendly, it's a great thread to be a part of. 

I agree with you other ladies I think Cheryl is in labour! Especially as she had her sweep yesterday! How exciting!! I hope it all goes well for her. 

What's everyone up to today? Is everyone at work? Me, df and Emilia are catching the bus into town coz we are registering her birth. I hate getting buses but there's no way I'd be able to drive yet.


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy registering the birth day hun! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks cath!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I don't even think you are covered by your insurance to drive hun! You might want to check it out with your insurer x


----------



## MrsDuck

Is this your first time out as a family bailey xx
I don't think you will be covered to drive either Hun, I needed to get the ok to drive from my dr before I was insured x

Cheryl we need an update xx

Welcome back maryanne x

Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't think I am covered, plus my mum has decided to borrow my car whilst I can't use it so we've now put her on my insurance as a named driver. It gave me a refund of £14 for adding her woohoo!! But then charged me £35 for making a change to the policy haha!

We went to the docs together as a family on Monday lol coz I still couldn't really walk far and push her. But today will be our first proper outing, we might even go for some lunch while we are out 

I hope it's all going ok for Cheryl, she must be in labour mustn't she? We might not hear from her for a few days then depending how long she's in hospital.


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your day out x


----------



## Hippielove

AmyB1978 said:


> Welcome to the thread, hippie love. I am so sorry for all of your losses. Hopefully you will,get a rainbow BFP very soon. Since being diagnosed with PCOS are they having you do anything differently with ttc, or with a BFP if you get one?

I did not want to take meds to conceive to they have me on Vitex 400mg Folic acid 1600mg Bayer "baby" Aspirin 81mg and Prenatals. As soon as I get any type of faint second line to come in for HcG level Check.


----------



## Hippielove

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Hippielove welcome to the thread! I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope you can find lots of support and advice here, all the ladies are so lovely and friendly, it's a great thread to be a part of.

I already feel oh so welcome to the thread thank you.


----------



## Hippielove

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi hippielove, welcome and hope you get a sticky bfp soon!

Why thank you. You all are just so sweet.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I so overdid it today but it was so nice to be out with her!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I bet you loved showing her off!


----------



## maryanne67

MrsDuck said:


> Is this your first time out as a family bailey xx
> I don't think you will be covered to drive either Hun, I needed to get the ok to drive from my dr before I was insured x
> 
> Cheryl we need an update xx
> 
> Welcome back maryanne x
> 
> Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? x

my only plans are to pester other half as should be ov Friday/Saturday he doesn't it is and he doesn't know my plans as have tried keeping him informed last 2 cycles and he seems to hold off wanting to until he's backed into a corner think its the pressure bless lol
you got anything nice planned mrsd x



baileybubs said:


> Oh I so overdid it today but it was so nice to be out with her!

Bet you feel so proud bailey but get your feet up n let oh take the strain x

hi everyone :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get him maryanne ;) are you using opks or just going off previous cycles or cm? 

I think I'm going to meet up with some friends and do some socialising as dh will be away.

How was your outing bailey? Was everyone cooing over emilia :) xx


----------



## Hippielove

My ovary's are hurting really bad at cd12 ladies.


----------



## Tawn

Do you use OPKs HippieLove? If so, how are they looking? Do you think O is close?

Bailey, glad you enjoyed your first day out with Millie, but REST and take it easy tonight k?!

MrsD, don't "socalise" too hard and have to stumble home up the big hill again, k? :winkwink:

Maryanne, my DH was the same. Said he wanted to know when O time was near so he could be on board but then the pressure made dtd no fun and kinda difficult to be honest. So I stopped telling him and just tried to make it seem spontaneous, even though it was anything but on my part during ovulation week! :haha: I think TTC is hard for our men in a whole different way that we sometimes forget. But I hope you get busy and catch that egg hun!

CHERYL!!!!!!!!! Are you a mummy now!? Uhg, I am desperate to know how everything went (if it even did, I guess we are just assuming that you've gone into labour as you've been quiet so long!) 

Cath, any more TWW symptoms?

Shellie, I hope your new cycle is treating you kindly and O comes nice and easy this month! 

Cupcake, how's the bump coming? Any more thoughts on team yellow?

Amy, how has your day with Emily been? Pretty soon I am going to be badgering you for loads of bf'ing advice, I am so in awe of how well you are doing, even with Emily being premature! 

Uhg, I know I have missed someone but I can't figure out who! Too brain dead today! But "hi" everyone else!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Tawn!

I really think Cheryl is having Leo right now! Why else would she be so quiet!! You are officially next!!!!

I'm still thinking we will find out you will be relieved to know!

Does anyone know if you can use a hot water bottle when preg? My back is sooooooo sore, went to see the oc health nurse at work today and she was useless, so I've bought my midwife appointment fwd to next week (it wasn't until 15th of may so woulda been 7 weeks between apptmnts, seems to long to me), hopefully she'll have some ideas.

Bailey how did it feel registering Millie? Hope she has a better night tonight x


----------



## MrsDuck

I think bailey used a hot water bottle for her back???


----------



## Tawn

I am pretty sure you are A-OK to use it on your back hun, you just aren't allowed to put it on your stomach.

And :happydance: about finding out the gender! YAY! You are so close to your scan, I can't wait!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn haha I haven't had anything to drink since the beginning of jan coz of the meds so one drink will be enough haha


----------



## cupcake1981

2 weeks today! I think baby will be a monkey and hide his/her goods tho! 

I really wish we had a bath tonight, my back is awful :(


----------



## Hippielove

Tawn, I do think O is coming soon and I gave up on OPK's do to my pcos. I am temping and charting my cm and cp though.


----------



## MrsDuck

How can you live without a bath? I use our shower on a Daily basis but if I'm really cold or achey I love a hot bath x


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get your hubby hippie, to get those spermies ready and waiting ;) x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how was your viewing yesterday? x


----------



## cupcake1981

I never miss a bath mrs d, only occasionally while I've been preg and been all achy have a fancied one.

Well we're still waiting for feedback so no idea! They are useless. We called today to ask how it went and noone called hubs back :(


----------



## Tawn

Hahah MrsD I haven't had a drink in so long, I'd probably be the same! We can be lightweights together! :rofl:

Cupcake, I am sure your little bubba will cooperate just fine. But if not, you can get a cheap private scan like I did (I was phoning as we were walking out of the hospital LOL, verrrry impatient!) I don't know about your place, but a gender scan after you've had your 20 week scan was very affordable at ours!

Hippie, go get your hubby then! Dtd a few days before O is the best chance of conception, so if your ovulation is right around the corner now is the perfect time! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo that's bad cupcake, but hopefully they are trying to get an offer out of them x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think it's £60 at the private places round here, BUT, hubs and I have both been very anti private scans this pregnancy.......we might take it as a sign if we can't find out at the scan!

I would kill for a beer right now, hubs allows me little sips of his....my first meal post birth will be runny eggs and a beer lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I love your optimism mrs d but I doubt it!


----------



## Hippielove

Tawn said:


> Hippie, go get your hubby then! Dtd a few days before O is the best chance of conception, so if your ovulation is right around the corner now is the perfect time! :)

Here's my chart: Stalk all you want ladies.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Trying4rRainbowBaby/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!!! :wave: 

how are we all?!

Cupcake I couldnt live without my bath lol i have a bath every day sometimes twice lol i hate the shower,

Cheryl!? Has Leo arrived yet?! Hope your ok chicken xxxxxxx

MrsD Have a Jaigerbomb haha you can stumble home then!

Hippie go get hubby!!

Tawn AKA Superwoman!! what are you going to do today hun?!

Bailey how are you feeling after your little walk yesterday?

No SS yet Tawn although yes we went out for food to the Italian and i was drinking my Diet Coke and all of a sudden all my food was repeating on me, i had very dark CM in me undies like the start of AF but not as bad iygwim!? thats it! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! Hope you are all well today!

Did anyone else have that mental wind last night?? I thought my house would blow down! 

Cath yay for Dora!!! That's fab Hun!!! I'm well jel of you going to see BGT!! 
And possible preggo symptoms? Anymore appearing (sorry if you don't want to SS lol)

Tawn - how are you today super woman? Lots of business planned again?! Aw I can't wait til Maddie arrives and can hear how beautifully her birth goes and see pics!! So excited!

Cheryl - hope you, dh and Leo are ok, can't wait for your update!

Maryanne - how are you today? 

Hippielove - go get your hubby so there's lots of spermies waiting!! Have you been getting any O pains?

Mrs d - did you go out and have a drink? I'd be a complete lightweight too, not drinking for almost a year and now these bp tablets apparently would make me drunker quicker too haha!

Cupcake - ooooh 2 weeks today!!! I cannot wait!! Even the most awkward baby you can manage to see their bits, remember Millie's 20 week scan, I had to go back in 4 times coz she wouldn't move and had her hand across her chest lol!

AFM - I have managed to open my scar :cry: I woke up last night to feed Millie and the front of my knickers and nightie were soaking, when I looked it was tinged with red. Looks like it was mainly a clear substance though. So I cleaned up and put a maternity pad across it and its still weeping a little this morning. Got my MW coming today so will have to see what she says but it was quite a shock! Df says it all looks fine except one little bit in the middle where the weeping is coming from. 

And Emilia did well sleeping last night. She's still crying sometimes for no reason, she sounds like she's trying to poop or trump but she'd done both and was still "pushing" and screwing up her face.


----------



## cupcake1981

Scan is 2 weeks yesterday Bailey!

That must have been scary I bet you thought you'd look down and see blood. Sure it's ok though xx

Cath brown cm? Implantation???


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've been having really bad night sweats cupcake (apparently that's normal after birth) so I just thought I had sweat a lot til I looked down and saw how soaked I was! Df said maybe I'd wet myself or something but when I looked it was most definately from my scar. Such a pain coz it was healing so well! I don't know what MW will suggest now though, I don't know what it looks like coz I can't see it so I don't know how big the opening is. 

Ooh and Cath how did I miss that bit? Brown cm? That's a really good sign!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey that sounds really sore hun!! Im glad the MW is coming today - might need some packing? Is it sore??

Im so proud of her Bailey!! shes my surrogate baby! shes gonna have some prawns for tea tonight!!! Could squeeze her!! none just that hun, hhmmmm Cupcake i think it may be a bit early for IB hun and im having no cramps - my cycle has been so messed up though it could be bloody anything xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It feels more tight than sore Cath. I'm just worried about infection. 

What dpo do you think you are Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

The tightening could be a sign of it healing hun but it should def not be weepeing - thats a sign of infection??

Cupcake 2 weeks will fly by!!

could be either 6/7 dpo hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh bailey, so glad the mw is coming today! How scary for you! Make sure you aren't doing too much! Mine had a few open bits and was fine but I never had a lot of drainage like that. The night sweats will go away/get better soon! I think it is one of the ways our body gets rid of all that extra pregnancy fluid!

Cheryl, sooo worried... Hope you and Leo are doing ok.

Cath, yay for Dora! Of course she was a finalist, she's a clever little thing!

Hippie, hope you Dtd to catch the egg!

Cupcake, two weeks will fly by! Can't wait!

MrsD, tawn, Shellie, Maryann, ttc, and anyone I might be forgetting... Hope all is well


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy how you feeling now hun about the money situation? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

6/7 dpo is not too early for implantation Cath x


----------



## cathgibbs

We shall see hun - like you said sods law it will happen this month but eehhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont know lol 

hows your back today?

iv got tomorrow off work, im sooooo busy this weekend and my house needs a ruddy goof clean!! gonna buy Dora some prawns later to say well done! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's really sore hun, and got loads of crampy pains to, think baby has moved into a more painful place/position as I've felt less movement today, maybe it's facing inwards so I can't feel kicks. Really can see me going on mat leave early at this point.

Aw prawns for Dora, congrats on your tickets, that will be fun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Perhaps when he/she gets a bit bigger it will be less painful hun? Could be touching a nerve or anything right now see or could be the start of SPD? 

Well it says in the T&Cs we win tickets but nothing has been said?! shes my little pudding!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh forgot to say cupcake, yeah I used my hot water bottle on my back all the time. I couldn't have coped without it! It's fine to use on your back as long as you don't use it around your bump its really good to use.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey that must have been scary you poor thing x

Cath I've got everything crossed for you x

Cupcake you poor thing, I hope he/she moves to a more comfortable position. Did you get your chair? x

I hope everyone is well, I can't wait for an update from Cheryl x


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, you have not gotten it easy this pregnancy! All that MS and then back pain already! I feel for you hun! Have a stern talk with that baby telling them to take it easy on mummy!

Cath! I know it is annoying for us to get all excited, but I can't help but be hopeful with that dark cm! Sod's law is strong, so maybe this will be THE cycle (when you are so sure you are out because O threw you for such a loop and you want to do your trial next month). I want you and all the TTC ladies to get your rainbows so bad, I can't help but being like an over-exuberant puppy every cycle! And CONGRATS on your success with Dora! Even if you only get the BGT tix, how amazing will that be!? 

MrsD, did you end up going out last night hun? Did you have a good time?

Bailey, I hope that the weeping turns out to be nothing serious. Just goes to show you STILL need to be taking it easy hun, your big day out yesterday was probably a bit too much too soon!

CHERYL!!!!!! WHERE IS THE UPDATE?!?!!? I am sure everything went beautifully and you are just busy with your little one, but we are desperately waiting for you to fill us in and let us know that you and Leo are happy and healthy!

AFM, nothing big going on today, just gonna attack the upstairs in the same way I did the downstairs the other day so that it can be all sparkly too. But after that I don't know what to do, as I have run out of food to freeze, rooms to clean, work to do etc! Anyone have any suggestions of how to keep busy, I am open to ideas! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

MW has just been and phoned my doctor to get me antibiotics straight away. She said what happens is sometimes leftover liquid and gunk etc can get trapped behind the incision and it will find a weak spot and usually burst through, which is why I woke up soaking. She said just to keep it clean and it will keep weeping til the antibiotics dry it out. But on the plus side my bp is normal now woohoo! So maybe by next week I can start reducing the bp tablets. 

Cath I think 6/7 dpo is perfect timing for IB! Can't wait for you to start POAS!

Mrs d how are you feeling today? 

Amy how are you Hun? How old is Emily now? I can't believe how quickly time is flying! How long did it take you to fully recover from your c section? I feel like I get over one problem and then another appears!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Tawn! How about doing some baking? That's what I did to keep busy even when I then didn't even eat what I made lol! My last batch of cupcakes ended up in the bin coz I went into hospital not long after I made them and df didn't think to freeze them!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes Tawn do some baking, make the amazing brownies!

Am I being really moany ladies? Sorry if I am. I know how blessed I am to be pregnant and I'm so grateful and happy.....it's just not that pleasant sometimes! I'm hoping I get the old difficult pregnancy, easy birth lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake I hope you feel better. I know I did way more moaning than you have, I'm a big whiner lol! But you have all the hormones making everything worse too Hun. And I know how bad that backache can be. Maybe get dh to massage your back a little tonight.'


----------



## Tawn

Hmmmm baking sounds like a good idea! I have no eggs in the house though, I used them all yesterday! :dohh: Might have to take a mosey over to Tesco after I finish cleaning to pick up some supplies!

Plus, I just got a work email with a work request that I need to see to, sod's law that I was whinging about not having enough to do! :rofl: So I will have enough to do to at least get me through to the weekend.


----------



## cathgibbs

HHMMMmmmmmmmmm Tawn, can you go and rent a load of DVDs and just sit there and watch them all hun? I think you are all cleaned out and all cooked out lol!! 

Hhhmmmmmmmmmmm (another hhhmmmmmmmm lol) its 1pm and iv gone to the toilet 4 times today?? Yep im so proud of my little pudding lol iv found another competition to enter her in lol girls in work are making fun of me saying ill be a pushy mother and ill end up being on Toddlers and Tiara's lol!

Bailey hopefully these tabs will soon start working hun FX!! Great news on BP being down though wooohoooooooooo!!

Cupcake :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Cath, maybe relax and take it easy for a day Tawn lol!! 

Cath what's the competition? Ooooh and peeing loads yay! Sorry for encouraging you to SS but it's so exciting, I love it!


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't been out yet ladies, it's at the weekend as dh is away x

Aw cupcake moan away Hun, I will be when the time comes xx

Tawn don't overdo it with the cleaning x

Bailey yay about your bp but boo about the antibiotics x

Cath I love it, pushy parent haha x
What is the next comp?


----------



## Tawn

Hahahha Cath, you stage mum you! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD I left you out of my last post!! i forgot sorry hun!! you looking forward to having DH away or you going to miss him? DF is going on a stag weekend in August and im dreading it :-( We have never spent a night apart in 2 years lol! oh apart from when he gets drunk over his friends house lol! 

Its a comp for petplan, they wwant 40 animals to star in their tv advert!! GO DORA!! haha! xx


----------



## Hippielove

AmyB1978 said:


> Hippie, hope you Dtd to catch the egg!

Thanks, me too.



baileybubs said:


> Hippielove - go get your hubby so there's lots of spermies waiting!! Have you been getting any O pains?

My ovary been hurting more than before.



cathgibbs said:


> Hippie go get hubby!!

I will... lol


----------



## MrsDuck

That's ok cath xx
It will be nice to have some peace and quiet haha, and the bed to myself ;)
Go Dora, go Dora x


----------



## cathgibbs

How long is he away for hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just for the weekend, back mon or tue, he's just visiting his parents


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe bet you'll love having the bed to yourself mrs d!

I forgot to add my last bit to the air bed saga! Since we got back from hospital df is now sleeping on the air bed coz he's afraid of accidentally hurting my stomach during the night lol, so I have the bed to myself! 
I'll be glad when we can finally be in the same bed again though, I miss our cuddles, but I think it's better for now. 

Cath what does she have to do for the pet plan competition? Is it just a photo you have to send in?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm jealous, I can see me kicking hubs out the bed a few months down the line, we only have a double and I'm taking up more and more space and he's not a small guy! The bed will get smaller as I get bigger! Did you get a pregnancy pillow? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey the air bed saga continues :rofl: x

We only have a double too cupcake, it's just not big enough is it? We have a king size in our spare room which we intended to use as our main room but too much agro to swap


----------



## baileybubs

My friend bought me a body pillow but it was too big and got in the way. The best pillows I had were my v neck pillow (which is also now good for using when feeding Millie) and a little wedge pillow that just sat under my bump and propped it up. 

I'd love a long size bed, df is a starfish sleeper and I always end up at the edge of the bed!


----------



## MrsDuck

My dh lies diagonally, it drives me cuckoo x

I have lots of pillows now, god know what I'll be like when I'm preggo x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my df does that too, then when I say he's hogging the bed he says he at the edge, which his head is but his feet are pushing mine off the other side!!


----------



## cathgibbs

i push DF off the bed, im a nightmare in my sleep, sleep walk, talk, laugh and scream and i grind my teeth! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hippielove said:


> Tawn, I do think O is coming soon and I gave up on OPK's do to my pcos. I am temping and charting my cm and cp though.




baileybubs said:


> Yeah my df does that too, then when I say he's hogging the bed he says he at the edge, which his head is but his feet are pushing mine off the other side!!

Haha I could have written that, our ohs are exactly the same


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone tonight? X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here, as always lol! Not allowed to do anything now after splitting my scar so I'm here with my numb bum trying to find something to watch on tv lol!!
How's your back doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm here, I'm waiting for hubby to get home so we can have dinner, I'm starving


----------



## Tawn

I was finishing up my mammoth deep clean of the upstairs and then making dinner for stepson and I. Now about to get on with that work request I got today, so I am sure I will manage to pop in here a few times to distract myself! :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

My back us sore bailey, feels like a trapped nerve, have had to bake for a charity bake sale at work tomorrow to, coulda done without that! How us Millie today?

Mrs d I had a bacon sandwich, god my diet is awful sometimes.

Tawn it must be so nice to work from home and be flexible x


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn where do you get all your energy from lol!!

What are you having for tea mrs d? We are having a Chinese yum!

Millie is good today cupcake. She's had a couple of episodes of crying for no reason but I think me and df are getting used to what makes her feel better and she's settling quicker (I've probably spoke too soon now and she'll scream for hours lol!)


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, I am really blessed to work from home! It does get a bit lonely sometimes
Though. I miss having coworkers! Lol

And btw, cupcake, after all the ms hell you had eat what you like! You've earned it!!!!

Bailey, glad you and df are getting so comfortable responding to Millie!!! I need more pictures of her by the way! You haven't posted any more since right after she was born!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I had sausages mash veg and onion gravy prepped and ready to go when dh came home, he's still not back so ive just chucked a couple of the sausages and some onions in a frying pan and had a sausage and onion sandwich instead :)

Yes bailey more pics of Millie xx

Does anyone watch secret eaters? I love it, it's just starting on 4


----------



## cupcake1981

Yummy mrs d we had sausage and mash the other night, was lovely!

Bailey glad Millie is being a good bubba, hope she has a settled night!

Tawn don't work too late, get some breaking bad in to x


----------



## Tawn

Haha cupcake I have to wait for dh to get home at 10:30 or he'd be might upset with me!! ;) but we've almost run out of episodes, only about 4 more left! But the good news is I heard today they announced the return/final episodes will be aired in August!


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you watched Dexter Tawn, that's REALLY good, try that next if not. Mad men is also amazing!!! Don Draper......OMG.....


----------



## Hippielove

Okay I check my cm twice a day, this morning it was creamy and now it's like a creamy with some ewcm in it. Note that since the miscarriage I have had little blood in my cm as well and I'm on cd13 today. Now the thing is how do i chart it as? Any advice on this ladies.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I can't help you hippie, I don't chart and only know the basics of charting, I'm sure one of the others will be able to give you some advice x


----------



## Hippielove

Thanks Mrs Duck, maybe it's the beginning of my fertile stage about to start.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, where is everyone today?

As requested Tawn and Mrs d, theres some more pics of Millie in the spoiler. She's a little poser when she's awake lol.

Cheryl I hope everything went ok, I am positive you must have been in labour now. Cant wait to see pics!!

Tawn what have you got planned for today? Hopefully you will be having a bit of a rest missy!!

Mrs d how are you holding up with work? Do you feel better for being back or still wish you were off?

Hippielove - I never did charting and temping hun so I dont have a clue I'm afraid, but fingers crossed its O time and you catch that eggy!!

Cupcake hows your back today?

Cath enjoy your day off work hun!! Although by the sounds of it you'll be doing loads of your Little Gemz work!

Amy hope you and Emily are both good today, I love the pics you put on fb, how much she has grown!! 

AFM - my scar seems to only be weeping slightly now, feels a little tender but hopefully these antibiotics are helping. Emilia had a really good night last night, we didnt have the usual 3 hours of crying and she woke at 4am and 8am to feed and is now still fast asleep!! Managed to stay in bed til 10am yay!!


Spoiler
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/558937_167429206749204_1160094886_n_zps742cc095.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1347_zps374b5a76.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1335_zpsd6738904.jpg


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw so cute Bailey, such a little dink!


----------



## baileybubs

She's tiny isnt she lol, just like me and her dad really though, we are both small


----------



## cupcake1981

Looks so alert, makes me excited for my baby!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey she's so cute xx

Ummm work is ok but there's nothing like being off ;) 

Come on Cheryl update us pleeeeeeeeease x


----------



## Tawn

Bailey, she is so cute!!!! And I cannot get over how much she looks just like your dh!!!!

Hippielove, sorry no experience charting here either! I looked at your chart and realized
I am NO help cause I have no idea what any of it means!!! Hope you o soon though!

Cupcake, we love dexter as well, we've watched all of them! I tried an episode of mad men and hated it though, I thought it was soooooooo boring! Does it get better?

Mrsd, you looking forward to your night out after a long week back then? Are you "socializing" tonight or tomorrow? :)

Cath, did your spotting/dark cm stop? How's your day off?

Amy, I agree with bailey, Emily is just gorgeous!!!

Cheryl, you reallllllly REALLY need to update us hun!

Shellie, is af gone now? What's your plan of attack this cycle?

Ttc, we haven't heard from you in a while! Hope you're ok hun!

Everyone else, hi!!!!

Afm, I couldn't stop complaining how bored I was this morning so I decided to take a very long (like 2hour!!!) bath while reading my "womanly art of breastfeeding" book to prepare myself since I hadn't read it for over a month. Now I am gonna head off to the store for
Supplies for a baking marathon. I fancy black bottom cupcakes, which my mom always used to make when I was little! Yum!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know she looks just like him doesn't she?! Everyone says he definately can't question that she is his daughter. This morning I woke before both of them and they were both asleep with their arms above their heads lol, was so cute. 

What are black bottom cupcakes?


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I thought the first episode of mad men was boring to but you have to persevere with it, I promise you'll be hooked!!


----------



## MrsDuck

To me Millie looks just like you bailey xx

God today was a long day, I'm glad Monday wasn't like today or I would have spent the rest of the week in bed.
I'm out tomorrow for lunch with friends :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh cupcake you are a mango xx


----------



## Hippielove

My temp has went up not sure when I'll O but hoping to get DH when he gets home from work.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks mrs d! I think she's got her mummy's temperament lol. 

Sorry you had such an awful day mrs d, at least it's the weekend now. Are you having a nice chilled out evening now?

Hippie I hope you manage to get dh!! Are you using any preseed or anything like that?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hippie go catch hubby haha x

As soon as you posted the first pic of Millie I thought she was a mini you x

I've just been to B&Q for some plants to keep me busy planting this weekend, and on the way back I passed the police station where an officer was escorting a naked man into the station, it's not often anything exciting like that happens around here


----------



## baileybubs

Really mrs d? I keep hearing how much she looks like df lol. She deffo looks like him when she stretches in her sleep, it's nice to hear she looks like me too! 

Bet you don't see that kind of thing very often mrs d!! Was he at least a nice looking naked man haha!!


----------



## Hippielove

baileybubs said:


> Hippie I hope you manage to get dh!! Are you using any preseed or anything like that?

I am not use anything.


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha to the flasher mrs d!

Bailey they say newborns look like the father so that before paternity tests men could be sure they were the father!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I read that somewhere, an evolutionary thing before the days of Jezza Kyle so that cavemen didn't kill their offspring haha :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Exactly!!

How's your first day alone with Millie going?


----------



## baileybubs

She has been asleep pretty much all of the day! She was awake for a while so I put her in her bouncer but she fell asleep in it lol! I'm just waiting for her to wake up and start crying. But fingers crossed the Infacol is working, she's definately trumping loads lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bless I hope you have a good night with her, are you feeling sleep deprived?


----------



## MrsDuck

She must take after her daddy with the trumping too ;) 

No he wasn't good looking, overweight and id say in his 50s, not that I was looking that closely ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies Leo Robert Smyth born on his due date tues 16th weighing 9lbs 3 :)

After 22 hours in labour then forceps finished up with a section as he was back to back... Just home today I'm very sore and I hav tried breast feeding but it was very hard so hubby's wanting me to express but I'm sticking to formula.

Sorry for the selfish post girls my mil is here il try catch up tomoro. Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah Cheryl! Congrats!! Sounds like an awful birth but glad he is here safe! Please post some piccies soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl that's fantastic news congratulations. Sorry you had such a tough time but I'm glad all is well and you are both back home. I can't wait for pics. Lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwwww Cheryl congratulations hunny!! Was he the same weight as predicted? ?

Bailey she looks exactly like df lol shes soooo alert as well! !

Mrsd...hhmmmmm it does sound like you weren't looking that well lol did he look drunk?

Tawn what are those cakes hun? I bet they bring back lovely memories of y I ur mother  

Cupcake how you feeling? ?

Iv decided I no longer want to do the shoes lol im too bored and have had enough of picky people lol when I told df I started crying lol I didnt even know why I was crying so started laughing aswell as crying lol it wasn't to do with shoes I just wanted a cry lol. Was pegging washing out earlier and I felt a sort of ummmmmm leakage down stairs. ....this only happened before when I got my bfp the second time but im not holding out much hope xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath it has sounded like you've been doing too much, that's how I felt about cakes, I started to am resent working my butt off for no money!

What do you mean by leakage?....


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I would give it up only because im bored but iv noticed iv had a lot of extra money this month. I just think I need to stop doing it 6 nights a week lol

Kinda like a gush but not so extreme. I thought af had arrived. .that type of feeling? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah maybe just do 2/3 pairs a week.

Was it lots of cm?


----------



## Tawn

Cheryl, CONGRATS hun! Wow, Leo was pretty big as predicted! :) Sorry you had such a rough time of it hun, I hope you recover smoothly from here on out. And I agree, pics please! 

MrsD, hahahah! You going to tell hubby you've been staring at naked men while he's away :winkwink:

Cath, all good signs! I can't help but be excited for you hun, even though you are trying your best not to get worked up. And if you aren't enjoying the shoes any more, then you certainly should take a break/stop! Its not worth it if it is making you miserable! :hugs:

The cupcakes are mad with dark chocolate bottoms/cake batter and then you make a cream cheese mixture with choc chips and drop it in the middle so that it is "black bottomed" and they are DELICIOUS! :) I never got around to it though, so it will be tomorrow's mission instead!

Bailey, you are truly blessed with Millie it seems! I hope I am as lucky hun! Good luck with your first evening alone, though it doesn't sound like you need it!

Cupcake, a mango!!!! Where has time gone!?!?! And I might have to give Mad Men another go, so many people have said it is amazing!

Sorry to all you other ladies who I didn't mention, I gotta run. DH and I are having a SUPER late dinner and I need to go get it out of the oven!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath I agree with cupcake it's coz you are soooo busy you don't have any time to do anything else :( 
I hope the cm means a bfp x

Wow Tawn that is a late dinner. Those cupcakes sound yummy. Hubby laughed about the naked overweight man who didn't seem drunk, he wasn't staggering x


----------



## baileybubs

Wow I went away to feed Millie and come back to pages to catch up on lol!!

Cheryl congratulations!!!! :dance: another due date baby, that's Poppy, me and you who've all had due date babies!! Can't wait to see the pics Hun!! Sorry you had a long hard birth that ended in a section, after all you went through!! Make sure you really take it easy Hun,
I tried to do too much too soon and my scar has now opened, make dh so everything for you and you just worry about recovering.

Mrs d lol, hope you didn't get a horrible eyeful of that naked man lol!!

Cupcake - not really sleep deprived to be honest, because she tends to go back to sleep in a morning and stays asleep til about 10am. It's strange how her wake/sleep pattern really is just like when she was in the womb. She was always so quiet in the womb between 7am and 12 noon and she pretty much sleeps during that time now too. And she was always awake when I was goin to bed at night when i was pregnant and that's usually when she starts to cry now.

Cath aww don't give up your shoes Hun, it's a great little business! But I would deffo cut back on it a bit if its getting too much. What picky customers have you had?

Tawn I wonder if you will have a due date baby too? Emilia is such a content baby it's great, our only problem seems to be a bit of constipation which is causing a few crying bouts but otherwise she is so good! 

Amy I hope you and Emily are having a good day today, you've been quiet!

AFM me and Millie are now upstairs (managed to carry her Moses basket up) and she is wide awake now lol, but not crying so just hoping she'll settle and I might get a couple of hours sleep before her midnight feed. By the way, would you ladies say its strange that I don't like leaving Bailey and Millie in a room together? He's been my dog for 10 years since he was a puppy and he is the softest most lovely dog, but when I go to the toilet I either make Bailey go outside or take Millie upstairs and put her in her cot whilst I go.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn defo try again with it, I watched it alone cos hubs thought it was dull but I promise it's a slow burner to start, and then once you've fallen for Don Draper there's no going back! I know! A mango! All most halfway there!

Bailey I don't think that's weird about not leaving bailey in the same room
As Millie, I'm sure they'd be fine but you can't be too careful!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's my thinking cupcake, I'm 99.9% sure nothing would happen as he's more likely to protect her from others than hurt her but I guess I just don't wanna take that chance. 

Has anyone seen the adverts for that new programme about Leonardo Da Vinci? That looks really good. I've never watched Mad Men but am looking for series to watch at the mo seen as I need to be taking it easy and have a baby that sleeps all day lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

With all the horror stories you hear with family dogs I don't think it's weird at all hun, I'm sure bailey would be fine he's so laid back, but you just can't be too careful x


----------



## baileybubs

Good so it's not just me being overly worried lol.


----------



## CherylC3

My boy, il catch up tomoro ladies thanks so much... I knew u guys wud guess I was in labour since I wasn't on at 2am every nite lol...xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh Cheryl, Leo is so handsome! Sorry you had such a rough time of it but glad he is here safe and sound! I was starting to really worry!

Everyone else... Hi there, I have been stalking, just not posting. Poor Emily has a cold or allergies, something going on upper respitory wise... She's very fussy and sleepy. I took her to the dr today... She has a slight fever but no signs of bacterial infection so,the dr gave us some tips and its,just gonna e to try to keep her comfortable until it passes. She also got medicine for her reflux, finally, I am hoping it helps her be more comfortable. My parents ae visit g again, tonight through Wednesday, go figure they come when the baby is not feeling well!

Hope you all have a fab weekend!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cheryl he is beautiful!!! Enjoy being at home now, it's not nice being in hospital when all you wanna do is be in the comfort of your own home. 

Amy I'm sorry to hear Emily isn't well, poor little thing! I bet it will be nice for your parents to see her even if she is unwell. Hope she gets better soon.

As for us, Emilia seems to only be pooping once a day and with some effort. Not sure if its the formula she's on so might look at changing it. Otherwise she seems to be sleeping ok and the periods of crying and fussiness are nowhere near as long and as distressing as they were. Right now she's going back to sleep so that's what I should be going too lol! Hope you all sleep well!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad Millie is doing better. Remember it can be normal for them to only poop once a day. Is it hard or soft/liquidy? T saw you had posted and wondered what you were doing up then remembered you have a newborn! Hope you get some good rest! <3


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl he is lovely, a little bruiser at 9 lb 3! Rest up now you're home.

Amy sorry Emily is poorly, hope it passs soon, have a nice time with your parents!

Bailey hope you got back to sleep ok!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I got back to sleep fine, she woke up again at 4.30 and again just now and she's wide awake. 

Amy it's soft so I'm not too worried, although I'm considering changing her milk to the sensitive one that's designed for babies with colic and constipation, gonna speak to the health visitor first though. 

Cupcake what are you doing up so early at the weekend?


----------



## baileybubs

I feel lazy, went back to sleep again coz Millie did lol! And I managed to sleep on my side instead of my back woohoo! Just having a bath whilst df is here before he goes to work. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? It's such a lovely day here, I wish I could go out with Millie but I don't think I could walk very far.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I woke to pee, went back to sleep and I just woke up again! Baby makes me tired!!!!

Such a lovely day, mum and dad have baby nephew so I'm going out with them to take him to feed the ducks!!


----------



## Tawn

He is SO beautiful Cheryl! Congrats again!

Amy, sorry Emily isn't feeling well. Hope she recovers soon!

Bailey, you are doing what you're supposed to do! Sleeping when she sleeps! Sounds like a perfect arrangement to me! :)

Cupcake, have fun with your nephew!

Cath, how sweet of your DF! You gotta love it when they really show you how much they care, especially when you least expect it! PS: when my DH saw me commenting on the picture on FB, he was like, what's that. So I told him your DF bought you those pressies to cheer you up as a surprise, and my DH is like "I DO THAT TOO! ALL THE TIME! I even stopped by the store after work to get your favorite treat just because yesterday!" HAHHAHAHAHAHAH. I was like.... ummmmm I never said you didn't?! Didn't know you were in competition with a random bloke you've never met! :rofl:

I'm going to go to babies r us to have them inspect our car seat. We have bucket seats so it doesn't seem to me like it is at the right angle and I want to know if there is any adivce they have to make it as safe as possible. Plus we have 2 £10 vouchers to spend, so might pick up a few more things! Then not sure, want to get out in this sunshine though! Maybe a big walk (force DH to go with me!) to help Maddie move down?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds like a lovely day for you Tawn. It's funny how defensive men can get isn't it, bless them! Make sure dh does go with you if you go for a long walk! You never did say what black bottom cupcakes are? I'm dying to make some brownies but I don't have the ingredients to make them and can't go out :-( I shall have to love vicariously through you and your cupcakes lol!!

Cupcake I don't blame you sleep as much as you want Hun! What are your plans for the day?

I'm just watching that Da Vincis Demons, first episode was last night, it's pretty good so far! 

Cath I'm well jel, I never get flowers for no reason. Although he does randomly surprise me with peanut butter kit Kat chunkys every now and then lol!

Mrs d enjoy your lunch out!

Amy how's Emily doing this morning/afternoon?

Cheryl how was your first night at home with Leo? Can't wait to hear your birth story Hun, although it sounds like you had a tough time of it! 

Hippie love, any sign of O yet?


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

I went out with my parents and my nephew for a walk which completely buggered my back up, it's now become a trapped nerve and its actually fringing me to tears when I move awkwardly! Hoping it untraps itself soon!

How's are you and Millie today?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no that sounds really painful cupcake! Are you alright? 
How was your nephew? It's such a lovely day, I wish I could have taken Millie and bailey out. 

Me and Millie are good, she's asleep again lol. I'm just watching the secret millions and it made me cry (as always lol!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

It's bloody agony, I went to the pharmacy and they wouldn't even recommend a heat pad or anything, I need anti inflammatorys but you can't take them when preg can you. Just hoping it sorts itself out soon. My nephew was lovely, such a happy little boy!

Ah shes such a good baby.


----------



## baileybubs

Why could you not use a heat pad? Or is it just that it wouldn't help? Have you tried using your hot water bottle? 

How old is your nephew now? I'll never get chance to be a cool aunt who gets to spend time with nieces or nephews. My brother will probably never have kids. I guess I'm already an Aunty to df's brothers kids though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl Leo is absolutely gorgeous and so big! I'm sorry you had a tough delivery but lad you are both home safe xx

Amy sorry Emily is unwell, I hope she is feeling better soon and I hope you enjoy your parents visit x

Cupcake you poor thing, I truly sympathise with you, I suffer a lot with my back and it's so debilitating and so painful. I hope it untraps itself soon x

Bailey I'm glad Emilia continues to be such a good girl for mummy x

Tawn what superwoman things have you been up to today? X

Cath I'm glad df is spoiling you x

I had a nice time out with friends but OMG why can't people control their kids


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d! Urgh I know it really winds me up when people just let their kids do what they want. I know kids are a law unto themselves and will do what they want but parents who don't even try to stop them or getting them to behave really annoy me!

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## cupcake1981

They didnt recommend the water bottle cos you gave to be careful with heat. They basically won't recommend anything will they when your preg.

Nephew is 18 months, he's so cute


----------



## MrsDuck

I saw this on pinterest and thought it was such a brilliant thing to do for your hubby for valentines day :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's so cute mrs d!

No they really won't recommend anything to pregnant women Cupcake! I would say have a warm bath but you don't have one do you? Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with a hot water bottle, the only concern with heat is the chance of mum getting overheated so if you just make sure you don't make yourself hot and sweaty with it then it should be fine.


----------



## MrsDuck

It was more a catch up after all my treatment so I just had a sandwich and salad, but it was a good day and the weather was glorious, in fact still is, just contemplating what to have for dinner now???


----------



## MrsDuck

Can you get dh to give you a bit of a massage (is that aloud when you are preggo?) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d,

I dunno if it will do much, im laying on the sofa at the mo and its more comfy so I'm ok for now!


----------



## Hippielove

Ewcm yersterday and today fx we catch this egg.


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck hippie x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh good luck hippie!!

Well me and Millie had a lie in this morning after df went to work, only got up half an hour ago (well I did lol, she's still asleep!). And when I woke up I found Bailey was sleeping directly next to my side of the bed in front of Millie's basket as if he was protecting us bless him!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's so cute of bailey, glad you managed a lie in xx

I'm on a cleaning mission today :(


----------



## baileybubs

I really wanna clean! I desperately need to Hoover my whole house but I know I can't it would hurt. It's driving me bonkers lol.
My df is trying bless him but we all know men's version of clean is not the same as ours.


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't overdo it bailey, you don't want to set back your recovery. I know exactly what you mean about a mans version of clean, dh did a good job while I was away but it really needs a good clean. I've just made myself my first real coffee since my treatment, that should give me the caffeine boost I need to keep cleaning ;) x


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know I'm loving drinking coffee again!

And I'm doing really well in restraining myself from cleaning lol. I'm currently looking at the dog hair that's accumulated on the fireplace but I can't really bend now to clear it lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Good girl leave the dog hair there ;)

Oh my god I'm knackered, I forgot how tiring hoovering is, dh normally does it, maybe that's why he has a flat stomach and I don't haha, I've used stomach muscles I forgot I had!


----------



## maryanne67

Congrats Cheryl baby Leo is gorgeous x
Hi everyone I have brain fog today after reading to catch up a good few pages its gone who said what lolso I'm not gonna do a long post but hope everyone's having a good Sunday .
AFM am waiting on oh sobering up properly in the hope of a getting a quickly lol, really felt randy last night but he wouldn't have none of it was really peed off with him ,not sure if have ov yet or missed it as have had no ov pains like I normally get,am on cd18/19 not sure coz cd1 was light brown in the pm then red heavy next day but usually of cd17 this Ttc lark is hard work lol 
Hippie,cath and everyone else good luck x


----------



## Hippielove

Had a big temp drop this morning O time indeed.


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies how are we all> xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Cath (just about, not afternoon yet!!) how are you?

I'm good, my bp is back to normal woohoo!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake if you happen to briefly come online and read this could you please give me that recipe for chocolate brownies again! Really need to save it lol, but want to make some today :flower:


----------



## Hippielove

Testing May 5th girls.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Thanks Maryanne hope ur doin gd Hun..x

Welcome hippee good luck this month Hun..x

Hey cath how u doin? Ur designs look fab Hun..x

Hey bailey. has ur tummy went down any yet?x

Afm sitting with my huge swollen feet and legs up can't wait till they go away..x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey thats fab news hun!! No more tabs for BP then i take it?

GL Hippie.

Cheryl how is Leo hun? How you feeling?? 

Im ok lovely, had a bit of a psychopath moment on friday lol so DF bought me flowers on Sat to cheer me up so im still happy from that lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Leo's great cath, I'm getting better each day but I can't wait to get my iron levels up as I'm so tired, oh and my legs and feet are huge I think tht was cos they tried forceps to turn him I'm like elephant lady. 

Aw so nice to get flowers. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Make sure your taking Iron suppliments hun, iv been on and off aneamic and its horrible, but too much tablets make your poop black!! ohhhh bless you, can you put some wet, cold flannels on your legs to ease the swelling hun??

I know bless him, he said he was gonna buy them on the way home from work on Friday cause he was listening to Bruno Mars new song where it says something about i should have bought you flowers etc but he forgot lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Fingers crossed for you hippie! Did you manage to get dh?

Cheryl - yeah my tummy has deffo gone down since having her. I also lost a stone in weight after getting back from the hospital that was just due to water retention (lots of sweating during the night!!). I've only got a little "overhang" now so hopefully flat tum in no time!
I'm still on iron tablets too, amazes me how tired I still am! Are you taking Lactulose as well?

Cath - yeah they have to wean me off the tablets first so another couple of weeks of taking them. 
I thought it was really sweet of your df to buy those flowers for you! My df never does that lol! Have you decided what you are doing about the shoe business?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl cod you had forceps does that mean you are sore downstairs and where you had the section? What a nightmare. Is Leo being a good baby?

Cath they were lovely flowers. 

Bailey good news on the BP!

AFM my back is absolute agony, it's definitely sciatica now as its all in my leg to. Went to the GP this am, and she was useless, so I've made an appointment with an oesteopath tomorrow am. Just hope he can help!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw even sweeter that he bought them after listening to Bruno mars Cath! Bless him!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake :hi: sorry your back is so bad!! Did gp not give any suggestions at all?


----------



## cupcake1981

She me exercises, suggested paracetamol, and said physio/chiropractor won't Di anything cos your pregnant, go away and keep active, oh, and its probably gonna get worse as you get bigger! Actually cried when I came out of the surgery :(


----------



## baileybubs

Urgh that's crap cupcake! Does heat make it any better, the hot water bottle or anything?


----------



## cupcake1981

No apparently heat is bad for pain, ice is better?!? I'm leaving work in a minute, the chair is making it worse!!


----------



## baileybubs

Really? I've always found heat makes it feel better, maybe it's only temporarily helpful. 
Aw make sure you go home and rest Hun.


----------



## baileybubs

I was just looking online cupcake and apparently in pregnancy pelvic girdle pain is often mistaken for sciatica. Not that it makes much difference on how it's treated but most websites seem to say that gentle exercise, hot or cold compresses and painkillers are the best treatment. Or a pelivic belt.....I tried to get hold of one of them but couldn't without spending too much money.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh really bailey? I just assumed it was sciatica cos of the pain in my legs. Hopefully the oesteo will have a more clear idea of what's going on tomo! The session is £50 on its own so I'm really hoping I don't need too many!!!


----------



## baileybubs

£50!!! I hope it works hun!! Yeah I found this link

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a546397/sciatica-in-pregnancy

Says something about pelvic girdle pain. Hopefully tomorrow will help you though hun, cant be pleasant for you.


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, there are lots of acupuncturists and chiropracters who are specially trained in dealing with pregnant women. I looked it up when I was considering going to help baby girl turn the right way round. Maybe start googling them in your area?

Bailey, congrats on your Bp going down!

Cheryl, I'm still looking forward to your full birth story hun! Glad you and Leo are settling in!

Hippie, good luck this cycle! Can't wait for the 5th for you to test!

Mrsd, you've been quiet lately! You doing ok hun?

Amy, I hope Emily feels better soon!

Cath, how are your symptoms hun?!?!?!? Are you gonna test early at all or just wait and see?


----------



## cupcake1981

Acu will be next thing Tawn if the oesteo doesn't help! I will literally try anything?

Thanks for the link bailey xx


----------



## cupcake1981

To be honest it sounds as much like pgp as sciatica!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I hav black pooh, I'm on so many pills tbh I don't kno them all.

I have 8 in the morning to take ,4 at 12, 6 at 4 and 5 at 10 to take.

I don't want to tell my birth story till u hav had maddie Tawn... It was all so perfect the labour I was fully dilated but when they noticed he was back t back thts when it was horrible... With forceps and section but my lady bits are fully intact no cuts thank god lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl I'm releived for you that you didn't end up with a double whammy of wounds!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno cud u imagine, it's all worth it tho.. He's amazing.. Is it 2 wks till u find out the sex?x

Tawn not long now Hun..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl you poor thing but at least no stitches downstairs ;) I'm glad Leo is being good for mummy x 
Can we have one more pics of Leo please? Xx

Maryanne it's a bummer when that happens but I hope you get him tonight x

Tawn any developments? x

Cath when are you testing? x

Bailey pod news on your bp x

Amy how is Emily? x

Hippie I hope you caught that eggy x

Cupcake sorry you are really suffering this pregnancy, I hope your labour is easy to make up for it x


----------



## cupcake1981

Next Wednesday Cheryl! 

Mrs d I said the same to hubs the other day the gods of pregnancy/birth need to star throwing me some good stuff soon!


----------



## Tawn

Nope. Not a twinge, not a cramp, not a whisper of a sign! I ate an entire pineapple today pretty much, too and still nada :) I'm predicting to go at 41+1, but I have a sweep (if they can even reach with her being posterior) on Thursday so we will see!

Aww Cheryl, thanks for that consideration hun! I have been preparing myself for things to go seriously south because of her position, I am trying to resign myself to it so that if things go well and she turns it is a bonus but I am not surprised if they don't iykwim? PS: SO MANY TABLETS!! Jeeze!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies! Just been on our first family trip to asda - nightmare but mainly coz of df lol!!

Cheryl - so many tablets aren't there?! I am down to 5 in a morning as well as Lactulose, 2 twice more during the day and another 5 at night! Fingers crossed I can wean off them all now but the iron tablets are apparently for another 4 weeks!! 
So glad you didn't have to have an epistiomy too. Where are your legs swollen?

Tawn - eat more pineapple! When did you say you have a sweep?

Mrs d - how are you today after your first week being back at work?

Cupcake - I really hope it gets a bit easier for you Hun. When are you planning on going on mat leave?

Cath - when are you testing??


----------



## cupcake1981

Did he make you buy loads of crap bailey?

I'm planning on waiting until 36 weeks for mat leave but who knows x


----------



## baileybubs

Yes he did lol! But he was just a pain pushing the pram too lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I get you can't wait to have your wheels back!

Here's a mental picture for you all, hubs has taped a bag of frozen peas to my spine, yes taped, with brown gaffer tape. I actually have peas taped to my back.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn well I think bouncing on my ball and eating almost a full pinnaple a day helped my waters brake last mon night keep it up..x

Hey mrs d how u doin how's work since u went back?x

Bailey sorry ur dh is annoying u Hun..x

Cupcake lol can't believe u got peas taped to ur back.. So funny... I still think ur team blue..x

Oh btw when they say ur waters brake it was like a waterfall I had to walk the full length of the hospital as tho I had peed myself my joggers were soaked my mum was so funny saying hurry up Cheryl we nd to get to triage while I was nearly in tears cos I was so embarrassed lol.. I can laugh now.

My legs and feet are just huge don't kno why tho..x


----------



## CherylC3

Here another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl he is so sweet! I've been having the odd feeling I might be team blue to.....I was convinced pink but I might change my mind!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun.. I think blue cos u were very sick like me. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I do love my df really ladies, he's just a pain in the bum, but I am equally a pain so we are perfect together lol!

Awww Cheryl he really is so gorgeous!! What size clothes is he fitting in by the way? Even though Emilia was 7lb 6oz she fits best in "tiny baby" size! Newborn drowns her! 

Hehe cupcake that made me laugh about the peas! Are they at least helping though?


----------



## baileybubs

I still say blue too cupcake! Not long til we know!!


----------



## CherylC3

It's some new born and some 0-3 he's in the now, I didn't but any tiny baby thank gd lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

We didn't buy any tiny baby either but the legs on everything are far too long for her so we've gone out and bought some. She must have short legs like her daddy lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Are u feeding her on demand or 4 hourly. X


----------



## baileybubs

Feeding on demand, but that's usually every 3 to 4 hours anyway.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl he's so gorgeous x

My first week back was fine thanks ladies, I didn't do a full day on any day except Friday which nearly killed me x


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, 40 weeks today!!!! Come on Maddie!

Cheryl, make sure you drink drink,drink, the swelling,is,really,common and drinking a lot will help flush things from your system. Mine were so bad, for awhile, that I could only wear a pair of soccer sandals with Velcro fully extended and my skin on my calves,hurt from the swelling but they did go down, I think around 2 weeks after or so. Oh, and Leo is freaking adorable!

Cupcake, team blue, eh? One more week! Can't wait for little cupcake scan pics. I am so,sorry your back hurts so bad, I hope you gt some relief today.

Bailey, yay for BP being down! How's Millie doing? Are,you still managing to get enough rest? How are you feeling? I hope you are still taking it easy and letting your body heal.

MrsD, glad work isn't too bad. Your DH should be vacuuming, you just went back to work and your still,healing! How's the pain and how is eating going?

Hippo,e can't wait for,you to test, fingers crossed for you!

Cath, when is AF due? Any more symptoms.... You have lots of them this month it seems! Can't wait for either a BFP or your trial! How are the shoes, are you still sick of it?

Anyone I missed, hope you are well.

Emily is still sick, she ended up at the doctor again on Sunday because her fever went up and so i called and they said bring her in. They aren't sure what it is exactly, but think sme sort of virus. She seems slightly better but is definitely not back to norm, and had a pretty highmfever at one pont yesterday. They gave us what to watch for if she doesn't get better and to,d us when to take her to the child's hospital too, so at least,we are well,informed!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy bless poor little Emily! I hope she gets better really soon. I'd be a wreck if Millie was ill so I hope you are ok too Amy! Millie is doing well at the moment, although I'm pretty sure she's constipated. She poops once a day but the past couple if days it's been (sorry tmi) really runny and apparently that can be a sign of more solid poop blocking her up. Plus she is constantly "trying" to go and seems to really be pushing! We've got the health visitor today so I'm going to ask her about it and maybe ask about putting her on comfort milk. 

Tawn - 40 weeks!!! Where's maddie?! Lol hope you are well Hun.

Cath - how's it going? Anymore symptoms? 

Cupcake - how's your back today? Hope it's feeling a bit better

Mrs d - are you back to full days this week then? Make sure you don't overdo it Hun

Cheryl - how's the nights going with Leo? Are you managing to get sleep?


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn lots of the other lucky babies have come on their EDD, maddie needs to get moving!!!

Did Millie have a good night bailey?

Amy sorry Emily is sick, hope she is better soon. 

I'm back from the oesteo. So far my back is maybe a little better, he said I had knots in my neck and back of my ribs that he got out, he tried to get one out lower but couldn't cos I was tense as it was closer to the baby, so fought against it a bit! Seeing him again next week. Have been told to lie down and drink water for the rest of the day, so that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## Tawn

Glad your back is a bit better Cupcake!

Bailey, poor Millie struggling to poo! Hope your HV gives you some good advice about how to help her go!

Amy, glad you are on close watch with Emily!

MrsD, I really hope you aren't doing full days all week this week now! PS: do we have a ticker for your next scan/ttc? Or at least an estimate?

I won't be joining the due date baby club that is for sure! But I'm ok with it, as long as she comes before the +12 cut off, it will be what it will be! Just getting a bit over excited to meet her, but not stressing about being uncomfy or overdue so that is good! Sweep on Thursday and I also heard it is a full moon that day as well, so who knows it might be the perfect storm! LOL


----------



## baileybubs

So glad the osteo seems to have helped cupcake! Do you have to pay £50 again next week?

Tawn the day isn't over yet lol! Depends how quick you labour! What have you got planned for today?


----------



## cupcake1981

£43 next week! BARGAIN not! But ill do anything that might help!


----------



## MrsDuck

Congrats on being fully baked tawn, I hope maddie makes an appearance soon. My ticker that I have needs to get to 6 months since treatment before I can start ttc (after my repeat scan which I haven't got the appointment date yet) x

Aw sorry Emily is still sick and Emilia can't poo, poor little bubbas xx

Cheryl keep the Leo pics coming, we don't get to see many of him as you aren't on fb x

Cupcake that's great that your back is a bit better x

Cath are you testing yet? x

Maryanne did you manage to capture your hubby? x

Ttc how are you? x


----------



## CherylC3

It won't let me post


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies its not letting me post my last post confusing thanks he's great sleeping thru the night only 1 feed thru the night..x

Tawn aw hopefully maddie will be here very soon Hun.. When's ur sweep?x

Mrs d glad works not too bad Hun..x

Bailey hows Millie thru the night?x

Hey Amy thanks my legs hav went down but my feet need to deflate :pop: how's Emily?

Cupcake aw I hope ur not in too much pain, u will be skint paying tht every wk xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well if it works cupcake I guess it's worth it. Make sure you do rest today then Hun.

Hi mrs d how are you feeling today?

Cheryl Millie had a feed about every 4 hours so she usually wakes midnight and 4-5am and then is up at 8-9am. Although this morning it was 5am and then she continued crying for another hour.


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Congrats Cheryl! Leo is a handsome little man!

Tawn yay!!!!! Madison is fully baked!!!!

Amy hope Emily is feeling better today

Bailey hopefully the Health visitor can give you some advice that can help Millie go #2!

Cupcake I hope your back pain goes away and stays away!! I think you're gonna be team blue!!

Mrs D I can't wait for your ticker to hit 6 months!!!

Hello to all i've missed!


AFM, I ended up getting AF :( At least I don't have to worry about buying a new wedding dress anymore in case I get preggo before the big day! my plan is to not stress about it all this cycle. Trying not to anyway, we'll see if that lasts once I get to baby-making time of the month! AF ended yesterday so hopefully I can get back on the BD train tonight! It's CD 8 today, so I STILL have at at least 9-11 days to go before O :wacko: 

On a plus note, I get to pick up my wedding invites today!! I was going to yesterday but wasn't able to


----------



## Hippielove

Is now waiting on tomorrow morning to come all I need is one or two more days of higher temps to get my cross-hairs. I think this is worse than the 2ww for me.


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh, Shellie, you should post a pic of the invites!


----------



## MrsDuck

Is everything sorted now for your wedding shellie? Sorry the witch showed up x

Hippie I've got everything crossed for you x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi all, 

Cupcake im glad your back is a bit better.

Bailey how was the Asda trip lol is your stomach any better now?? 

Cheryl how is your scar hun? Sorry your legs are still swollen!? Have you told MW or anything?

Tawn you got 9 days left before she makes an appearance sorry to say lol! how are you feeling though chick?

Shellie woohoo for picking up wedding invites!! Pop a pick up!

Mrsd im glad work went okish!! Are you full time or still Part time? I hope you arent wearing yourself out hun!

Amy :-D Awww im glad shes feeling a lil bit better hun, did you say she had conjuctivitias aswell??

Anyone i missed sorry and i hope your all well!

Yep tested and bfn but its ok, booking our wedding this week so im more focused on that and the trial! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cath, I'm back more or less full time but its ok coz if I feel too tired I can't just come home. Sorry the witch showed but yay for booking your wedding this week and for the start of the trial xx


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you MrsDuck.


----------



## cathgibbs

She hasn't arrived just yet hun. You make sure you do rest tho hun...dont want you getting ill xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Any more symptoms Cath? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nothing chick :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey shellie sorry the witch got u..x

Cath hoping ur still in for a chance of a BFP Hun..x

Mrs d thts good u can go home if ur not up to it.x

Hippee good luck Hun..x

Afm scar looks like its healing well, still swollen feet but defo going down each day...x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sorry cath I read your post about booking your wedding and my head must have made up the witch coming oooops x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your scar is healing Cheryl and the swelling going down x

Bailey how is your scar now? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hello I'm here cupcake! Just sat having mummy and Millie time whilst she's awake and not crying lol! I'm wondering if she can see me properly yet coz she sits and gazes at me pulling these funny faces lol!!

How's your back today?

Ooh whilst I remember could you put that brownie recipe up again?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bless her. Is she very alert? How is her pooping today?

I don't dare say it but the back might be better today, I've been icing it loads which I think has helped the inflammation, I think I'm getting more used to knowing how to move and not strain it to, which is helping! I've booked a pregnancy bad safe for tomorrow to, hoping that will help to! It's costing me a bloody fortune!!! Stayed of work today so I can ice it more, and stay off the bloody chair that's caused this!

Here's the recipe:

https://themorethanoccasionalbaker.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/nigellas-everyday-brownies.html?m=1


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's really alert this morning, she's got such wide eyes!!

Glad it seems to be working, I guess it's kinda worth the money if its helping, but still it is bloody dear!! Have you requested a different chair from work?

Thanks for the recipe, gonna try and make some today


----------



## cupcake1981

How are you finding it just being the 2 of you? O bet its nice just being in your own routine?

Yum I really fancy some but no baking for me!

I don't know what chair I need tbh!


----------



## baileybubs

It's great just the two of us, although it is nice when df gets home so I can at least go to the loo without feeling like I have to rush or have a bath lol! 

Have you tried pillows or anything on your chair at work?


----------



## Hippielove

Here we go again. I got my cross hairs. I'm on Cd19-3dpo today


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that was the first thing I tried. Gonna go in for a few hours tomorrow and see how I get on!

Yeah I can imagine things like that must be hard! Hubs reckons he's having a month off after our baby is born, 2 weeks paternity and 2 leave.....not sure if its a good idea or not!


----------



## cathgibbs

Afternoon Ladies :-D

Mrsd hiya lovely, hows work?

Cupcake im glad your back seems better today hun, keep icing it, can you get some ice packs?

haha Bailey that made me laugh about rushing to the loo etc lol how is Bailey (the dog) with her?

Hippi GL hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I would have liked having df off for longer, would have been nice to have the time as a family especially as I was in hospital the first 4 days he was off.

Cath hi how are you today? Bailey is fine with Millie. He's kind of uninterested lol.

Hope the tww doesn't drag too much hippie!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha ohhhh bless him how old is he hun? Im good, just booked our wedding so thats occupied me now ha xxx


----------



## Hippielove

Thanks ladies


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey Cath you booked the wedding!! What date? 

Bailey maybe it will be a blessing then!


----------



## baileybubs

He's 10 now cath. Was your df ok with all your decisions then cath lol?


----------



## cupcake1981

One week today til my scan!! At the moment, I'm excited!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol he had no choice Bailey lol no he was good, he didnt even want to see them he said he knew I would pick a lovely place but when I showed it to him he couldnt believe how nice it was :-D Yep 21st Sept 2015 at 3.30pm at the Coral Beach Hotel Paphos :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's fab cath! I bet you can't wait now! I said to df that we'll never afford to get bloody married and we should just go to a registry office but he said no lol. My other idea is to save up as much as we can and then do a last minute one (like a month in advance) and get it cheaper. But we want to save for a mortgage as well so don't know what to do first. 

Do you have bridesmaids and stuff? I've still got pictures of those little dresses I wanted my nieces to wear at our wedding and now we'll need one for Millie too.


----------



## cathgibbs

nope lol im so excited just wish it would hurry up lol!! most hotels do cheap weddings during the week hun and some are bargain price!! DF said to me last week that if we get pregnant we are posponing the wedding and I said no chance, im not being an old bride lol He wanted to wait until if/when our child would be 3 but i would want to get pregnant again when our child is 2 and half 3 so I told him forget it so i just went and booked it haha if i get pregnant i get pregnant, we will stop trying in May next year though as i dont want a young baby being there if that makes sense?

Yep got DFs cousin and my best friend, should really ask my sis as i was hers but im waiting for a while before i ask her, we are too much alike and argue see. aww those dresses were fab hun are they still selling them xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't know but I have the pictures still so I can find something similar. 

I'm the same as you, I ideally want to have our 2nd baby when Millie is 2-3, so I've no idea when we can ideally get married. Keep wishing on that lottery ticket haha!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You are all happy today, it must be the sunshine. I'm boiling its roasting here today x

Cath yay for booking the wedding it looks gorgeous x

Cupcake 1 weeks to go, so exciting, how much movement are you now feeling? x

Bailey there are always offers on wedding packages if you do it out of season x

Tawn any news? x

Hippie good luck x

Amy how is Emily, is she still ill? x

Cheryl how is Leo? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d, how are you today? We have no sunshine here it's really cloudy, but that's ok as I still can't really venture out on my own lol


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks bailey, no sun that's a bummer you could have pottered in the garden for a change of scenery :) did you make some brownies? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cloudy here to, I've not been out so can't comment on temperature!

Erm movement, ibgetvthe odd burst of movement that maybe goes in for 10 minutes, might get that a couple of times a day but there's no pattern really! Not sure if that's normal or not? Have has the off kick but mostly it's tickles and flutters.

Are you back full time now?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good, I suppose its still early yet. It was foggy this morning but not a cloud in the sky now, a beautifully blue sky, the forecast is the same again for tomorrow. Yup more or less back full time now :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is still not feeling well, her temp hasn't spiked lately but is still elevated. She's fussier than normal and not sleeping well. I wish I could make her feel better. I took my parents to the airport just now and while its good to o back o " normal " I am really missing them!

Cupcake, how the ice and rest continues to help your back. You are having a time of it! A week till your scan! :happydance:

Cath, how exciting to have booked the wedding!

MrsD, how are you doing with working? How do you feel?

Bailey, hope you and Millie are doing well. 

Cheryl, how are you feeling? Make sure you are letting yourself rest nd recover. How's the swelling?

Tawn, is Maddie on her way? I don't think we've heard from you today!

Shellie, hope you are doing well and tat wedding plans are going monthly.

Hippie, fingers crossed for a BFP or you!


----------



## Hippielove

I am so scared to test next week.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy you poor thing, it must be hard being far away from your family, I hope they are able to visit again soon and I hope Emily gets well again soon, the poor little thing has been off colour for a while now :( xxx

I'm fine thanks hun, feeling almost normal just the weird thing of suffering from fatigue and insomnia at the same time, they joys of radiotherapy hey


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies I'm ok it's like Groundhog Day having a baby lol... Doing the same things all day everyday I just can't wait to recover a bit to get out... Leo's good has been playing up a bit today but he's fine.. I'm still swollen.x

How are u?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you'll soon be up to going out and able to show off Leo. I hope your swelling goes down soon x

I think Maddison is on her way, there's been nothing from Tawn all day :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno mrs d... Aw is Tawn in labour?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

She hasn't been on FB either so I'm guessing she is


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh exciting I can't wait to hear from her. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Awww why do these ladies at least not tell us they are in labour!!!!! ;)


----------



## Hippielove

Hope Tawn is okay.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know hmmmmmph! Haha ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry I cudnt as my waters were like a waterfall pouring out and it's the sheer panic to get to the hospital lol.. I hope maddies coming. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cheryl was only kidding.....I imagine its the last thing on your mind!


----------



## baileybubs

I told you guys I was in labour lol, but to be fair I actually had advanced warning as I was being induced lol!! 
I wonder if Tawn is in labour? Hope it's all going well if she is!!!

Cheryl it is a bit like Groundhog Day isn't it? Like you said it will be nice once we can get out though. Has Leo started having periods of fussiness yet?

Amy aw I'm so sorry about Emily still being sick :flower: poor little mite! How are you holding up?

Mrs d I meant to ask you how your socialising went at the weekend. I didn't get chance to make the brownies today coz my friend came over and cooked me tea. Will definitely be making them tomorrow!

Cupcake did you manage to rest for the remainder of the day? Hope the back isn't giving you too much trouble!

Hippie I'm sorry you are afraid to test Hun I know it can be really daunting, especially after everything you have been through. Keep the faith though Hun, everything will work out ok :flower:

Afm my best friend came over to cook me tea which was lovely, we had chicken, white wine and tarragon pie from waitrose. I mentioned to my friend about how the hospital originally assessed emilia for Down syndrome. I don't know if I mentioned it to you guys but they assessed her based on how wide her eyes are apart. But they didn't actually tell me they assessed her or what they concluded, I just read it in her notes. They assessed that she was low risk of Down syndrome but I asked my midwife what this meant and she said that we could simply observe her progression or if we wanted we could have her screened. What do you ladies think? I don't know what the screening process involves though.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey you did keep us updated you were very good!

Have you googled the screening? It's probably bloods to check chromosomes?


----------



## baileybubs

When I google screening it just brings up the one they do in pregnancy. I would think its probably bloods though. 
I'm almost 100% she hasn't got Down syndrome but I don't know whether I would want to confirm it just due to being more aware of the health issues that can be associated with with it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you talked to df about it? Did they have any other reason to suspect?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah df says to wait and see how she gets on rather than distress her with screening and distress us with screening too. From what the midwife told me the doctors assessed there were no other signs except her eyes really. She has the palmer and plantar creases on hands and feet (lack of these is sometimes a sign) and her reflexes and muscle tone appear normal.


----------



## Hippielove

baileybubs- I was afraid to test last time and I waited to late I test one week before I miscarried. I'm not going to do that again. I think I will test at 10dpo and then 12dpo. That'll be next week.


----------



## Tawn

Sorry ladies! I was just busy yesterday, not in labour! I promise I will do my best to update you when the time comes, but it sure wasn't yesterday :) I have my sweep at 10am this morning so we will see how that goes!

Bailey, that must be a bit worrying in the back of your mind, but I really don't think Millie has DS hun. Especially if she doesn't have any of the other markers! :hugs:

Anywho, gotta go finish getitng stepson ready for school, sorry so brief and I didn't get to respond to everyone! I will get back on later after my appt!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey it's something only you and df can really know whats right for Millie. It sounds unlikely she has it so why not just have the screening and then you don't have to worry. What extra help/support might she need if she did have it? Downs babies can have heart problems can't they I believe? Would it be better to know for those reasons?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Tawn! Oh bum sorry your not in labour chick! Hope that sweep starts something off! Have you and oh tried dtd? 

Hope everyone has lovely days. I'm gonna go to work and see how I get on, doubt ill be there all day tho!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey tht night I was just about to come on to say I was still bouncing on my ball and nothing was happening lol then I had to dash lol..x

Cupcake I'm so excited to find out wot ur having Hun. Hope ur backs a bit better.x

Hippee hoping its ur month Hun..x

Tawn I was very excited... Hopefully ur sweep will work Hun..x

Bailey aw I don't think Millie has ds try not to worry about it, yeah he's starting to cry now when we are putting him in his basket it's quite frustrating cos when u kno they hav been fed, changed and winded it can only be for attention... I've gave him a dummie a cpl of times.. Tht helps but I do think he's quite windy it's so hard trying to wind them right.. How Millie is she like tht?xx

Mrs d u got any nice plans the wkend chick?x

Cath my parents hav stayed at tht resort in pathos it will be perfect missy. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn what a bummer I really thought maddie was on her way. Good luck at your sweep x

Cupcake I hope your back is ok today at work x

Bailey if it is just a blood test, have it done and get all the worrying over and done with, you know the waiting for things is always the worst part x
My socialising was good thanks, it was nice to get out x


----------



## AmyB1978

Tawn, good luck with your sweep, come on Maddie, Emily wants you to come out and play!

Bailey, I think maybe I'd have her screened, for the same reasons cupcake mentioned. Though I really don't know until I'd be in the situation and you definitely have to do what's right for you and DF.

Cupcake, good luck today with your back.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl we were only kidding about not being kept in the loop, I'm sure typing a message to us is the last thing you feel like doing when that time comes ;) xx


----------



## CherylC3

It is funny because when I got to the hospital I tried to get on b&b on my fne before I txt my friends lol..x


----------



## cathgibbs

morning ladies!!

Awww Tawn i was just about to message you on FB to ask if you had gone into labour!! arghhhhhhh hope your ok lovely???

Bailey I dont think she has but if its worrying you have them done hun atleast all the panick and worry will be over with wont it? 

Cupcake hope your day in work will be ok hun?

MrsD jealous of the weather you had yest its been no sun here since beginning of week, very foggy, damp :-( 

Oohhh Cheryl did they enjoy? iv heard loads of good things about Coral Beach especially the Ampitheatre terrace where we will be getting married, just had the confirmation through from my planner :-D 

Amy hope your ok lovely xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for getting your confirmation cath and I love your ticker xx

Weather is gorgeous here again today but I believe it's getting colder again from tomorrow boo xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun im so excited I just know im going to do everyone's heads in lol!! 

Awww thats rubbish! we always get bad weather on the weekend dont we! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Nothing wrong with being excited about your wedding Cath! It's the best thing ever planning it! Will you still have much to do with it being abroad or do you just turn up with rings and a dress?

Its nice weather here to, well it's sunny anyway.

Tawn how was the sweep? Was it unpleasant? Hope it gets something going x

Work is so quiet at the moment I've not missed anything being out for 2 days, gonna tie up some ends and then leave by 3 for my massage tonight! I even took frozen peas to work with me so I could carry on icing my back, but I've just ordered some proper hot/cold packs so I don't keep wasting veggies! Think I may book tomorrow off to really rest my back!


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, sorry you are still in so much pain. Hope the massage helps tonight!

Cath YAYYYYY for a set date (and gorgeous ticker!) I went off and googled your wedding venue, it looks gorgeous! I am soooo envious of how beautiful your pictures are gonna be!

Bailey, how's Millie doing with her bms now? Hope she is more comfortable!

Cheryl, sorry Leo is starting to fuss. They say that babies can't attention seek at this age and sometimes it is just a really rough transition from them to being all tight and warm and comforted constantly to being able to flop around in a cold bright world. Hope he settles down a bit more for you soon though!

Hippie, fx'd tightly for you testing hun!

MrsD, it's been stunning weather here too but of course it is turning for the weekend :wacko: Got any good plans for a rainy weekend then?

AFM, my sweep was (surprise surprise lol) unsuccessful! Cervix too posterior. She could reach it, but not very easily so she didn't even try....... Hard not to be a bit disappointed! But I guess I knew all along this baby is not even close to making an appearance, so just need to settle in for the long haul. They booked my induction for Sunday 5th of May, so I guess that is my deadline for little girl to GET A MOVE ON! :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I loved planning my wedding it was amazing..I wud love to be a wedding planner..x

Mrs d I'm so jealous of ur lovely weather.. It's horrible here..x

Cupcake yeah better to get proper ice packs instead of wasting all ur pees lol..x

Tawn how did the sweep go? Was it sore?x


----------



## MrsDuck

It makes a change to be talking about a different type of pea ;) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake I think its like that if you just let the travel agents organise it, i know my supervisor went through thomas cook and she didnt even know what time she was getting married until she landed in Paphos!! So far iv picked the venue, the date, the time, going to decide what decorations i want, what colour scheme, photographer, videographer, cake, where i want the reception, if i want horse and Carriage (YES!!!) or a mercedes theres loads that ill be organizing, i could just leave it up to the planners but they still want some sort of input from you. I hope the massage works tonight hun,

Awww Tawn thats gutting about the sweep hun! But wahay for Induction date!! and only 2 days after my estimated date!! I hope she comes early hun!! WOOHOOO!! xx

Bailey where to did you get wed hun? 

MrsD Hows work chick? 

Cheryl how you coping? IS DH Still home? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawn what a bummer about the sweep, I hope she makes an appearance soon x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies ,mrsd I did get oh but not the day. I wanted he didn't finish I'm gonna try not telling him next month if I don't get bfp this 1 ,I don't know if I even o 'd as I had no pains so now must be in 2ww.
Tawn fxd baby girl decides to come of her own accord before induction x
Everyone else hi x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh what a bummer maryanne, I agree men seem to get stage fright if we give them too much information, much better to just pounce at the right time ;) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep we defo had that problem maryanne, altho my hubby always knew even if I didn't tell him he'd somehow know!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello there ladies, hope you are all well today!

Thanks for the advice everyone, I'm gonna have a good chat with the health visitor about it next time she's here. I think I'd only really want to know because of the possible health complications. Df seems to prefer we leave it and see how she develops because so far there's no real signs to indicate she has DS. But you guys know me, I'm the worrier in our relationship! 

Tawn - oh I'm sorry the sweep didn't work Hun! What a pain! But at least you have a fixed date for the longest you'll have to wait now. I really hope she comes before for you though, avoid being induced. 

Cath - love your ticker!! I bet you are so excited now! I bet it seems ages away but it will probably fly by!

Mrs d how are you finding being back at work now? Are they helping you ease back into it?

Cheryl - yeah Mille started being fussy coz she was windy after about a week. She would cry for several hours in the evening so the MW suggested some cooled boiled water and to start her on Infacol and it really seems to have worked, although she now trumps all the time lol!!

Cupcake aw bless you taking peas into work lol! How's your back feeling now?

Hippie - I hope this is your month Hun

Maryanne - aw it can be a lot of pressure for men sometimes can't it? Fingers crossed you get your bfp this month though Hun


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl and bailey have you swaddled your babies? Apparently it can help fussy babies to feel more settled, but I think it's a bit like the dummy debate, some people are all for it and some against.

Bailey my back is sore again now in at work, gonna leave in a bit cos I don't want it to get sooo bad x


----------



## Tawn

Maryanne, my hubby was often the exact same. Always became a bit difficult during o time. Said he wanted to know the timing but it never turned out well so I started keeping it a secret so he didn't feel so pressured. Hope you caught that eggy hun!!

Bailey, I agree have a talk with df and do whatever you feel the most comfortable with hun! 

Cupcake, I hope your massage does the trick today!


----------



## baileybubs

Millie's too wiggly to stay swaddled lol! She's a proper little kicker hehe!

Have you managed to leave work early now then cupcake? 

Tawn I think maddie will come before you get induced, she'll take you by surprise!


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh my back is completely fudged again after 6 hours in that bast*** chair!!! It's as bad as it was 2 days ago again, FED UP!!! I got my home access sorted at work again today do maybe ill have to start doing some work from home. 

Tawn I think she will come in a few days, your hubby will just have to perform his duties!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh cupcake that sucks Hun! Get those cold compresses on there. I hope the massage helps you.


----------



## Tawn

Do you think bringing a birthing ball to sit on at work would help Cupcake? 

And I hope you ladies are right! I'll admit to getting a tiny bit impatient waiting for her but as long as she comes before induction day, I will consider that a win!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

The massage was nice but doesn't really feel like its done much :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake, I hope you get to work from home x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies :hi: xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning mrsd!!! Busy day at work today?

I'm being so lazy so far, snuggled up in bed reading for now :) I am such a secret bookworm this is the epitome of luxury for me!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!! 

OhhhhhhhhhTawn stay in bed hun and read all of your book! Chill and relax ...the calm before the storm..

Well woke up no af no af cramps, put on white undies......................what a stupid mistake!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Tawn

Hmmm did you test cath? This cycle sure has been a strange one for you hun!!!! Are you 14dpo then?

Well I will stay in bed till dh gets home at 12:30. Then we are going to go out and have a date day/night because stepson is actually being picked up by mum from school and hanging with her for more tgan 2 hours for once! I think she feels bad me being overdue and is doing it to be nice? Lol. Either way ill take it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw lovely Tawn! I took leave today and having been lazing in bed watching the Tudors on the iPad! 

Doh Cath!!!! Sorry that AF got you and for the ruined pants!!

Hey mrs d! x


----------



## cupcake1981

20 weeks today!!! On the home stretch now! ( well in theory!)


----------



## Tawn

Congrats on half way cupcake!!!

Cath, did I miss the fact that af actually came today then? Or we're you just worried she would and ruin your white undies?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Tawn take full advantage of that hun!!! What time will she be bringing him back??

Shes arriving but its very slow!! wish she would hurry up so i can start my CBFM!!

yay for 20 weeks cupcake! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies (just) I am also still in bed lol! My little lady went back to sleep after her feed at 7.30 so I thought I'd go back to sleep too and she's only just woke up!

Tawn I agree with the others, stay in bed til dh comes back! And wow! Bio mum is having him for more than 2 hours that's a miracle!! What plans have you managed to get in place for him when you go into labour?

Cath - big fat booooooo for af!!! Is it just spotting so far though? Coz you know sometimes that's actually just a sign of pregnancy, maybe??

Mrs d hello! It's Friday yay! Can't believe you've actually been back at work for 2 weeks now! Have you got any nice plans for the weekend?

Cheryl - how are you and Leo doing? Is he sleeping well at night or having you up a lot? 

Amy - how is Emily now? I really hope she has gotten a bit better, I hate to think of her being sick and I bet you must be worried. 

Cupcake - good for you for taking the day off work, rest that back. And deffo see if you can work from home more. What are your plans for the rest of the day? I'm gonna finally make them brownies!

Right I guess I'd better get out of bed lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yay for 20 weeks cupcake!!! Half way there! Do you still use the Doppler much or do you feel HIM loads (lol!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Work turned into a busy morning so no time to get back on here :(

Damn witch, sorry she got you (and your white undies) x

I hope you all enjoyed your lie ins today, I'm going to have one tomorrow I think, 2 weeks back at work already.


----------



## MrsDuck

What has everyone got planned for the weekend? I've got nothing planned yay just the way I like it.

Yay for being halfway there cupcake xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD you deserve a lie in hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've skived off work this afternoon as I feel shattered, just deciding what to prepare for dinner? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Good glad you took the afternoon off mrs d, you need to make sure you rest! 

Well my bp is officially normal, but it's gonna take at least 2 weeks to wean me off the tablets argh!!
And apparently I look very pale and the nurse wonders if I'm anaemic, even though I'm on iron tablets. I've gotta have my bloods taken after my 6 week appt and just keep on with the iron and eat more green veg. Thought I still felt quite tired lol!

I've just got upset with df. He went to the shop for bread and came back with £20 he won on a scratch card and straight away said "you can put that in the savings account for my Xbox". And out of nowhere I got really upset and annoyed with him and started crying coz it didn't occur to him that with that £20 he could have got me something nice to show he appreciates everything I've been through recently. I don't know where it all came from though, he looked shocked at me getting upset and I think I was a bit taken aback myself coz I didn't even realise I was upset about anything lol!! Something tells me that my hormones are still wreaking havock lol!!

Cupcake how's your back now after being off work, is it getting better again? You really should talk to your HR dept about a comfier chair.

Cath - did af show up properly yet?

Tawn you've gone quiet, any chance something's happened or are you just out enjoying your day with dh?


----------



## Hippielove

I guess I didn't O the other day but maybe I did yesterday though. I'm not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: a mixture of your hormones and the meds you are on, it's totally understandable, BUT you are right he should be thinking of you and Millie before his Xbox, he's got responsibilities now xx

Hippie just keep :sex: x

Bugger it we've decided to go out for a nice meal as its the first weekend where I can more or less eat normally, as long as I eat slowly :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh sounds good mrs d, what kind of place are you going to? I can love vicariously through you lol!! Glad to hear you can eat normally now too.

Hippie I agree with mrs d keep :sex:


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure yet but hubby just suggested a brasserie overlooking the sea which will be nice, aw it's like dating again haha.

Aw bailey you'll soon be getting out and about more, have you got any plans for this weekend or are you still in too much pain to really venture out? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey I went out with mum and nephew so I went AWOL for a bit!

Bailey I love the lie ins Millie gives you, I want a baby like yours!

Tawn enjoy your date and see if you can get some naughties in!

Mrs d that restaurant sounds lovely, what sort if food do they do?

I went on quite a long walk today and it seems to have helped my back, altho I have lower back ache now rather than sciatica! Can't win but I defo prefer it lol! Bailey I do still use my Doppler a fair bit, as the movement is a bit sporadic still, but its defo getting stronger and more frequent! Funny all my friends and family think girl but you all think boy, I really think it could be either and it's weird that next week we will know!!!

Cath boo for AF but yey for starting your trial!


----------



## Hippielove

I will ladies.


----------



## baileybubs

I finally got round to making the brownies yay!! Emilia seems to have a sense as to when mummy is either cooking or eating and likes to start crying at these times lol, so it's a good job brownies don't take long to make!

Cupcake - yeah Millie seems to have mine and dfs sleep pattern which is pretty good, we always go to bed at midnight (coz normally we both only finish work at 10pm) and we usually only get up at 9am and she seems to be pretty cool with that lol!! 
Oooooh I can't wait to see your scan pic again and find out what team!! Is it weds or thurs your scan?

Mrs d - I managed to walk to the doctors today with Millie and that was ok I wasn't in any pain, but I still can't drive coz of how you use those muscles to move the pedals etc if you know what I mean, so can't really get out too much as don't wanna walk too far. 
Aw that will be so nice having like a date night, hope you have fun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I hope you had a nice time with your nephew, and I'm glad your back is a little better. I can't wait for your scan xx

Yay for making your brownies bailey and I hope you heal soon so you can get back to driving xx

Our date night didn't quite go to plan, with it being such a lovely evening everyone seemed to flock to the sea and everywhere was mobbed, we ended up at TGIs having to shout to each other to be heard :dohh:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sorry it didn't turn out very well mrs d. I've never been to a TGI's are they any good?

Well emilia has been crying pretty much since 8pm. I've just managed to get her to calm down now and she's gone to sleep in my arms but I daren't move or put her down and my tv is on mute and my glasses are out of reach so all I've got to hand is my phone lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey we jinxed it by saying how good she is, what a bummer not having sound on or being within reach of your glasses, you'll have to occupy yourself with bnb and FB :wacko: 

Our TGI is new so very busy and very noisy, but the food was nice and if I wasn't driving i would have had some cocktails as they looked lovely


----------



## baileybubs

I spoke too soon she woke up and started crying again! She's been like this most evenings really, that's why we started her on Infacol, but she's not normally this bad, tonight she's continually crying and it's so intense! 

Ooooh I can't wait to have a cocktail or two! I'm a cocktail lover, my favourite is a champagne cocktail with raspberry purée and amaretto mmmmm.

How are you finding driving now mrs d, does it hurt your neck at all?


----------



## MrsDuck

Poor Millie, how is her pooing now? Is it that maybe? Or is she missing her daddy? :( 

They had pages of cocktails that all looked and sounded lovely, it reminded me of my uni days. I like the sound of the champagne and the raspberry but I don't like amaretto :sick: 

My neck is fine to drive, the radiotherapy didn't affect my movement, I just couldn't drive while I was taking morphine


----------



## baileybubs

She's just thrown all of her feed up all over me and herself. Think she's got herself too worked up. Or at least I hope that's all it is. 

Aw I love amaretto mrs d!! I can't wait til I can have one lol!

Oh well at least you can drive again, it's so frustrating not being allowed to isn't it?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies we are back in hospital been here since thurs wee Leo was born with a bump on his head me and hubby thot it was just the forceps and wud go down especially since no one mentioned it.. But thurs it looked bigger so we brought him to the hospital and he has a fractured skull from them using the forceps and not one dr noticed it after he was born but we hav photos of him after the birth u can see it in.. So we are waiting for the dr to measure it today before we get home..x sorry for the selfish post ladies just wanted to keep u girls updated.x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl that's awful that none of the doctors picked up on it! I hope he's ok and it's something that will heal itself ok Hun. As if you hadn't already been through enough!!
Hope you get home soon Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he's fine hun we are just dying to get home now.x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Cheryl, glad he's ok and hope you get home soon. It just have been a bit of a scare!


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: Cheryl. I hope Leo is doing better really soon, poor boy! And how scary fr you! I hope you are doing okay. More :hugs: and I will send some prayers your wy as well.

Bailey, I hope Millie settled and you eventually got some sleep. 

MrsD, sorry your date night didn't go as planned. Can you try another night?

Cupcake, almost scan time! Have you talked to HR about a better chair for you? Sorry you've been in so much pain.

Cath, sorry the witch got your white undies but bring on the trial!

Tawn, is Maddie on her way? How are you feeling? Was your brothers wedding this weekend?

Hippie, get those spermies and catch that egg!

I have been reading just not posting lately, not sure why I am so quiet! Emily is still nit quite herself, her temp is up and down but hasn't spiked high for a few days. If she's still not right by Monday I will call the dr again nd see if thy need to see her.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, will it heal on its own or do they need to do something for it?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey they said since it happened from the birth trauma it will heal itself and he's not showing any discomfort I think they will just get us back up for check ups.. He's a wee solder. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my Cheryl that must have been scary, poor little Leo I'm glad it will heal on its own and that he isn't in any pain xx

Amy :hugs: I hope you are ok and I hope Emily's back to her healthy self soon x

Bailey sorry you got thrown up all over, just think of it as good luck haha x


----------



## CherylC3

I kno I just think its shocking for doctors to miss this on a baby its so scary. X


----------



## Tawn

That is awful Cheryl! I am so glad that Leo is ok though hun, and he will heal up on his own. I can't believe they didn't notice it!

MrsD, sorry your date night didn't pan out like you'd hoped!

Bailey, poor Millie being so upset yesterday! And poor mummy having to watch her be so distressed! :hugs:

Amy, I hope Emily finishes recovering as soon as possible for you hun!

Cath, I can't wait for the witch to bugger off so you can start your trial!

Hippie, are you adjusting when you test since you think your O date changed?

Cupcake, hope you are resting your back loads this weekend!

Shellie, where are you at in your cycle hun? Almost to O yet?

Maryanne, when are you testing! Any good TWW symptoms?

Hi everyone else!

AFM, DH surprised me with some bd'ing this morning and the great thing is it didn't hurt at all and was really quite a lot of fun. He even offered a round 2 tonight, bless his cotton socks! Taking one for the team in the hopes of helping move things along! 

No cramping or anything afterwards though, so not sure it's going to send me over the labour edge, but why not have some fun trying? :rofl: Sounds better than caster oil or curry tummy problems hahhaah


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl that is awful about poor Leo, glad he is ok tho and fxd you get released today!! 

Amy hope Emily gets better soon hun, must be scary.

Bailey did Millie calm down and get to sleep?

Tawn yey for getting yours!! Even if it doesn't start labour at least you got some good stuff to last you until you've recovered from the birth! How was date day?

Mrs d how are you today?

AFM I had the worst night sleep last night, my bump felt huge and my back ached last night and I just could not get comfy, didnt get off to sleep til gone 2am when hubs have me one of his pillows to put under my bump and between my legs and I finally got comfy, bless him. So am feeling all out of sorts today, feel all emotional and tired and my little monkey hasn't moved yet and I hate it when it's quiet!


----------



## CherylC3

Thts us home :) 

Aw cupcake when I was at ur stage my back killed me Hun.. Get sitting on a gym ball..x

Aw Amy I'd call the dr Hun.. Can't be too careful with a baby. X

Bailey hows Millie? Are u using dummies? We were against it but they work a treat when Leo Crys for no reason...x

Mrs d how u doin Hun, I love date nights with hubby..x

Tawn keep bding if u can we did it once and my god it was hard lol..x


----------



## Tawn

Date day was lovely yesterday, thanks Cupcake! DH took me to an early dinner and we just enjoyed talking and not having to rush. Plus the food was delicious! :) But then we got home and we were both knackered so we just chilled out snuggling and holding hands haha. Plus DH was really cute and as I was leaning over my birthing ball, he came up behind me and started practicing his labour massages. :) 

Yup, 2nd tri it was pillows all the way for me too hun! Especially in between my legs helped a LOT!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw sounds like a lovely day! Might be your last date day on your own for a while!!

Yeah my legs just feel heavy and I dunno what to do with them!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl glad you and Leo are home and ok Hun. Yeah we tried a dummy but she wouldn't take it.

Cupcake aw Hun I'm sorry you had such a bad night! Have you tried getting a full body pillow? I found it helped to put in between my legs and also under my bump. 
And Millie didn't really sleep well. She went to sleep by 10pm but woke at 3am and wouldn't stop crying again. She was ok by 7am though and slept til 11am so I did too lol!!
Are the ice compresses still helping?

Tawn - ooooh yay for having some fun dtd!!! I'm well jel, I'm wanting to be able to but feel too nervous and my stomach still hurts. My df keeps hinting at it and I feel bad coz I just don't feel up to it. 
Glad you had such a lovely day though, it sounded so romantic. And bless him practising your labour massage. Did your step son have a good time with bio mum? 

Mrs d how are you today? Is the weather still nice down there? It's miserable up here, hate living in the north west sometimes!! Bloody rain lol!

Amy oh dear poor little Emily, come on get better little one! How are things with you and dh and your routine now, are you finding you are all settling into it?

Cath did the witch well and truly get you? That sucks Hun, but now you can use your cb trial this month!! 

Afm Millie had a difficult night, she's good now though. I just ended up with a terrible headache! 
And also I feel like a right cowbag. I've been having a go at df about money etc, and it turns out he's been saving money for something for me but he doesn't want to tell me what it is and ruin the surprise so he's asked me to stop grilling him about what he's spending money on all the time. I feel really mean! He's always been so terrible with money and he had a gambling problem so I always thought he was just being reckless but I guess I need to be a bit more relaxed and not insist on knowing where every penny is going.


----------



## Hippielove

WtH my boobs hurt but have the teagling felling. Never had or noticed it before.


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies Cheryl poor Leo I'm with you I think its absolutely disgusting that the docs didn't notice a fractured skull I would be putting in an official complaint on leos behalf as he is too young to himself its really not good enough especially when you hear of docs missing things all the time ,but its good you noticed something wrong hope the little guy a speedy recovery x
Tawn I've read that sperm helps to soften the cervix so although DTD might not do anything in the short term its likely its still helping its good you an oh chilling make the most of it before baby comes x
Mrsd 2 weeks back to work already these weeks sure are flying by its good your able to eat better and good luck your next night out is a bit more relaxing x
Hippie fxd for symptoms hope the tww flies for you x
Bailey hope baby girl has a better night tonight for you it must be such a shock for them nice n cozy tucked up in mummy's tummy to being brought into colder air and in a strange environment no wonder she wants snuggles from mummy Anne she's probably getting some comfort from hearing your heartbeat being so close x
Cupcake halfway congrats gun but sorry your backs playing up take it easy not long now to find out baby's sex x
Catch sorry the witch got you but roll on cbfm good luck and :dust: this cycle x
Everyone else :hi: n sorry for missing anyone but am wishing you all success TTC .
AFM not really any symptoms have been bloated for around 3 days but seems to have gone off today don't think we DTD enough around the crucial time am getting my head in the right place in case AF shows up


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi maryanne :hi: I hope you get a surprise bfp x

Bailey sorry you had a tough night with Millie, I hope tonight is better and that's great news about df and money :happydance:

Cupcake you need a break from continuous preggo pains, I hope you don't have another 20 weeks of this hun, I really feel for you x

Tawn I'm glad you had a better date day/night than me and keep :sex: something has got to help get maddie out x

Cheryl I'm glad you are now back home after your scary day x

Amy how are you and Emily today? x

Cath did the witch arrive in full? x

Ttc if you are lurking I hope you are well x

Afm the highlight of my day was buying a new hairdryer haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and bailey yup the weather is still lovely here as long as you are out of the cold wind x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey :wave: 

Mrs ooh a hair dryer mines smells like it mite catch fire lol..x

Tawn how nice of dh... U must be fed up now waiting on maddie.x

Cupcake 2nd Tri the aches and pains begin lol... All worth it tho..x

Maryanne aw I really do hope this is ur month Hun..x

Bailey sorry u had a tough night with Millie.. Oh and thts the kind on thing I wud do then feel like an idiot after it..x

Hey Amy and cath hope ur both good.x

Afm so glad to be home but I'm getting annoyed with everyone knows best... It's our baby and its don't do this don't do that... My mums been like this and my hubby is annoyed and its getting to me too, my mum never gets involved in anything usually but I think I might need to hav a word about it.. Cos today she has invited us for dinner and I wasn't going to go cos I can't be arsed with her opinions is this me being unfair?x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I don't think it is you being unfair. You are Leo's mama and you know best. I try to just listen to the advice and if it seems right for us try it, if not just ignore it... But we don't have family or friends involved much, mainly due to distance, o we don't have to deal with it very often, which helps.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u are lucky in a way cos it's very hard, cos I really look up to my mum but me and hubby are mature enough to make our own choices on wot feeding pattern works. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I have thought that many times... Being far away gives us the freedom to not ave the pressure of constant judgement and advice.


----------



## baileybubs

It's not unfair of you Cheryl, I get annoyed with it too. I know people are well meaning but they also forget how long ago they had babies too sometimes! Like Amy said I just listen to their advice and try it if I think it suits us. If not I just say that doesn't work for us. My MIL is great and so helpful but for some reason she's got it in her head that Millie is a hungry baby and keeps suggesting we get hungry baby formula. I keep telling her she's not overly hungry but during the day she likes to drink more frequently but smaller amounts. 
If you need a break from it just tell your mum you are too tired to go to dinner, you did just have major surgery after 9 months of growing a human being and now have to look after that newborn 24 hours a day! (I say this because sometimes people don't seem to understand when I say I am tired!!)


----------



## baileybubs

And hi Amy how's Emily today?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys I said to my mum and she was like oh no he's ur baby it's just we did it different in my day.. So I glad I said to her.. Well little Leo is fighting sleep the now, he's lying wide awake in his basket when it's nap time lol.. How's Millie? She ok last night?x


----------



## MrsDuck

No you are definitely not out of order, people love to tell you how you should be doing things, it's bad enough when you are organising your wedding. Tell them to butt out hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw glad that your mum was ok Cheryl. Millie slept really well last night, just woke at 5am for a feed and went back to sleep. Millie doesn't tend to have nap time at the mo, she just sleeps on and off when she feels like it lol! Think we may struggle once we try to get her into a routine!

Mrs d how are you today?

We are having a lovely family day today coz df has actually got the day off for no reason (maybe his boss has decided to have a softer side lol!)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my hubby is trying to get into a routine before he goes back to work but Leo has his own routine lol..x

Bailey I love how I can get a proper cuddle off hubby now tht I don't hav a huge bump in my way... And how long are u waiting to :sex: ??

Mrs d how's ur wkend been Hun?xx


----------



## baileybubs

We will probably wait til after 6 weeks purely to make sure I'm healed properly and coz hopefully by then I will be able to take the pill again. I'm still a bit wary of sex to be honest coz of all the different aches and pains related to giving birth lol. Hopefully I'll feel more up for it soon though! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies, bailey a family day sounds lovely, I bet you wish your df had more time off x

When does your hubby go back to work Cheryl, I bet it's lovely you all being together at the moment x

I've just had a mammoth lasagne cook off, my hands are sore after all the chopping of all the vegetables that I put in but at least I can fill up the freezer. Now all I've got to do is cook our roast dinner :dohh: 

I've had quite a productive day, I've been in the garden planting loads of strawberry plants and lots of veg that I started off from seeds but are now big enough for the garden and now the cooking. I'm now knackered.

I hope you have all had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies!! Just passing by to say hello! It's been a while.

I was the 1st bfp/birth of the thread. Joseph is 19 weeks now and a huge 18lb 1oz! Super cute and a delight. 

Have had a quick flick through the last couple of months since I've been on.

Congratulations to those of you with your new babies!! Also to those of you who are now pregnant. Big love and hugs to the ladies still trying. You girls deserve the cutest little ones of all when your time comes!! 

So a big hello from Joseph and I!! Take special care of yourselves xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw toothfairy nice to see you, I love your avatar Joseph is so cute xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks mrsD! Looks like you've been having a tough time flower? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah you could say that but it's onwards and upwards, hopefully the worst is over :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

The worst is most definitely over mrs d, it's time for things to be getting better for you!! You've had a very productive day too!! I feel lazy lol!!

Hi tooth fairy! Joseph is gorgeous! He looks cheeky lol! Glad to hear all is going well with you both x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm stuffed now :pop: 

You aren't lazy bailey you have to look after Millie 24hrs a day. Have you had a nice family day together? 

I've bought some fake tan and I'm trying to blend my white body and face with my dark neck, yes that does sound like the start of a disaster but I'm going to give it a go :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Bailey aw I'm really looking forward to bding.. Il wait till the bleeding stops and il defo be using the pill too.

Mrs d god u hav been busy... Good luck with the tan.. I need some of tht I'm so pale the now...x

Tooth fairy how are u doing Hun? Ur Joseph is a sweetie... Nice to hear from u...x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey girls!

How are we all? 

Bailey did you have a lovely family day? Hope so??

Cheryl I can only imagine how annoying all that well meaning advice can get! It will drive be nuts!

Mrs d how's your tan? Do you smell of biscuits now? 

Amy sorry little Emily is still poorly, I hope she is better soon. Do you manage to get out and about with her much when dh is at works?

Tawn.....any update? I'm sure you'd have let us know!!

Tooth fairy your lil boy is soooo cute! 

We went to the pub earlier with my rents and my bro and his family for dinner, my hubs was being so cute with my bros 3 year old stepson.....had him on his knee and jack was telling him all these jokes that all had the same punchline.....I've always thought I wanted a girl but I was thinking how lovely a daddy my hubs will be to a little boy and I want a boy for him! Lol only 3 days til find out! I really don't mind either way!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw not long now Hun. So exciting...x


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl are you allowed back on the pill soon? I've gotta wait coz of my stupid blood pressure!
How's Leo been today?

Cupcake that's so sweet of your dh. I bet he'll be a brilliant dad whether its a boy or a girl (I still say boy though lol!!). Not long til you find out!!

Mrs d we had a lovely relaxing family day. We haven't done much but it was so nice to just relax together. How did the fake tanning go?


----------



## Tawn

Aww toothfairy, so great to have an update from you hun! Joseph is gorgeous!

Cheryl, I'm glad you stood up for yourself and that your mum took it well hun!

Bailey, sounds like a lovely family day! How is DF adapting to daddy-hood? Is he changing dirty nappys and washing bottles etc :)

Cupcake, 3 days!!!!!!!! Omg so excited! I hope bubba cooperates for you!

MrsD, sounds like you were busy in the garden and "tanning" today! Makes me feel like I wasted the sunshine today being indoors most of the day!

Cath, what cycle day are you starting your cbfm? So excited to see how it works!

Shellie, how is O coming? Anywhere close?

Amy, hope Emily is fully recovered now! :hugs:

Maryanne, are you at testing time yet hun? Not sure how many dpo you are! Fx'd for you!

Hippie, how is your TWW coming hun?

TTC, if you pop in hun HI! How are things going? When do you get back to ttc?

AFM still not a single sign! :dohh: Doesn't help that everyone I know who was due around my due date has popped early or at the very least on time! Guess this is the price I pay for my easy pregnancy, but man it is starting to get a little hard to wait! Plus I can't help thinking that every day she is in there she is getting a bit bigger! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake that sounds cute, not long til you find out :happydance: the fake tan smells nice when you first put it on but then as time goes on it smells yuck :sick: 

Tawn, still nothing, come on maddie x

Bailey I wish I had a relaxing day now I'm pooped x

My fake tanning must have gone well, hubby commented about half hour ago how well my neck was fading coz you can't really notice it anymore :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he's a bit of a nightmare he's been unsettled for about an hr and half tonight and I think it's just attention cos he's been fed, changed burped and fed again... He's quiet now so fingers crossed thts him..x

Aw Tawn not long now Hun.. I kno how fed up I was and I didn't pass my due date. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d.. I can't wait to tan. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hopefully he's settled now hun xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I love sunbathing and being brown, I'm not sure how I'm going to manage going cold turkey, I'd better stock up on fake tan x


----------



## CherylC3

He's still up :( I think he's over tired now. Aw I kno I love to sunbathe.. Nd to wait till next year before we get a holiday now.x


----------



## MrsDuck

What about a nice uk holiday, pack up the car, maybe rent a little cottage somewhere and pretend you are abroad? xx

Aw poor Leo, I hope you get some sleep tonight x


----------



## CherylC3

He's fine then as sn as his dummy falls out he screams.x


----------



## baileybubs

Millie has a times like that every evening too, usually between 8pm and 10pm she cries and won't stop no matter what I do. Then she'll go quiet for a bit then she'll start again. Apparently it's normal for a newborn to have times where they are just fussy like this (or so I have read!). Usually Millie manages to calm and go to sleep just in time for df to get back in from work (sods law lol!!).

Tawn - aw maddie come on we want to meet you!! We had a lovely day thanks Hun, was nice to just chill out together. You are being really patient Hun, not long now hopefully and you will have maddie in your arms.

Mrs d sorry the fake tan smells yuk but yay that it seems to be working at making your neck look more healed. You should be taking it easier anyway missy, Sundays are for relaxing especially when you have been through so much recently!


----------



## Hippielove

Good night/morning ladies. It's time for me to go to bed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning :hi: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Good morning ladies, how are we all?

I made a promise to myself not to get so annoyed with df coz I'm being too harsh on him and causing arguments where there is no need to, but this morning I get up to find he has drunk my bottle of wine that SIL got me as a present after giving birth......trying to stay calm lol!! Woooosaaaaaa!!! 

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Aw bailey just tell him he owes u one... Leo took ages to settle last night, every time u put him in his basket he screams unless he has his dummy or he falls asleep in ur arms.x

Hey mrs d.x


----------



## baileybubs

I know that feeling Cheryl, Millie is doing that now, so I can't eat my lunch as my stupid df has agreed to go into work on his day off. She's fast asleep in my arms now but guarantee I put her in her basket and she'll wake up and start to cry bless her! I'm gonna have to try and put her down now though coz the jacket potato in the oven will be burning lol!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey did you not attend the antenatal class that showed you how to eat one handed lol?!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah they missed that out of mine haha! 
She was a good little girl though and went to sleep for me so I just thoroughly enjoyed my jacket potato with salad and cottage cheese.

How are you today cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

I've heard it's a skill that comes in handy!

Back at work today.....achy back :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun have you not found anything that helps? Have you booked the day off work when you have your scan?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I'm so sure ur having a big boy lol... Ur pregnancy is just like mines was..x

Aw bailey glad u got ur lunch Leo has been a great wee boy today for mummy..x

Aw my hubby found an article online about a baby who died in Edinburgh in 2010 caused by trying to turn the baby with the same forceps tht was used to deliver Leo I can't believe the are still using forceps when they are so harmful to babies..x


----------



## cupcake1981

My mum has ordered me a chair support that she found in the daily mail bailey, it's for old people but it might work lol!

Cheryl don't I'm so scared of forceps, more so than a c section, I'd be devastated if I had to have them, I think they are brutal for baby and am so scared of all the damage to my delicate lady bits!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hope that helps a bit cupcake. 

I was gonna have forceps too but apparently Millie wasn't in a good enough position to get them safely round her head. To be honest it didn't worry me at the time cupcake, it didn't when they said they were taking me for a section, I was really calm about it. It's only now looking back I'm disappointed with how my labour turned out. 
I didn't realise how dangerous forceps could be though Cheryl. I was born using forceps as well, my mum said I had a cone head for weeks!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not so much scared of the forceps as ending up with a 3/4th degree tear, I'm petrified that! I know it can happen with a natural birth but somehow it happening thru forceps scared me more!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun try not to be scared, I'm sure everything will go great with your birth. Plus I'm sure forceps dont always require an episiotomy or cause tearing.

My BIL has just messaged me saying they are sorry they havent been up to see Millie yet, but that its still hard for them and that SIL probably wont come up for a while yet as she still cant be around babies. I dont know what to say back. I completely understand, and I wouldnt want them to come and see her before they are ready. I cant imagine how hard it must be for them, but at the same time I feel a little sad that they will probably always look at my daughter and feel sad. I want Millie to meet her Aunt and Uncle but I also wouldnt want them to just feel sad when they first meet her. 

Urgh and I dont know whats wrong with me today, I keep crying and just feel sad. Thought I'd had the baby blues but they seem to have come back today!


----------



## baileybubs

I used the word "sad" a lot in that post lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I can't blame them bailey, it must be so sad for them and as happy as they are for you, Millie must make them think of their baby. I'm sure they will be round to see her soon. 

Do you feel like your baby blues are something you dhoukd talk to your mw about? Don't let it get on too of you.

Hmmm maybe ill so some more research, I can't imagine how they could use them and not tear you, maybe I need to get a head start on perineal massage!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure they'll come to see her when they are ready, I almost want to say to them don't come (not in a nasty way) just maybe that its better if they aren't coming specifically to see her, maybe they just meet her next time all the family are together so it's not as much of a big deal and not so much pressure on them, does that make sense? Don't know how to say that to them though without it coming out all wrong!!

Yeah I don't get how you wouldn't need an episiotomy with forceps either, I'm sure Cheryl said she didn't have one or tear though? 

I don't think my baby blues are anything to worry about for now, I feel more weepy than anything, like I could just cry right now for no reason so I'm thinking its mainly hormonal and probably still tiredness coz apparently I still look extremely pale despite the iron tablets!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake my lady bits are all intact not one tear or stitch... So all still quite tight lol..x

Bailey I've cried twice when I came home frm the hospital when. Was struggling to breast feed then I had a cry the day afte cos I was too sore to look after my boy.. But nothing since I think it's perfectly normal to hav weepy days... I think il get them once Colin goes back to work.x


----------



## CherylC3

I think Tawn must be in labour now?


----------



## Tawn

Hahaha nope! I am having a magical never-ending pregnancy! :rofl:

I've been checking in on you ladies today, just being a bit of a lurker! I promise if I can I will update when labour starts (if it every does!) :)


----------



## baileybubs

I was thinking that too Cheryl about Tawn but I've said it so many times now and been wrong lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha see, she posted same time as me so wrong again!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol... Tawn maddies going to come out with her school uniform on lol...x

Leo is having his usual fighting sleep since 7pm.. He's a nightmare this time of night.x


----------



## baileybubs

So is Millie Cheryl, she fell asleep on me so I put her in her basket and then got myself comfy made a brew and put Endeavour on to watch and she woke up crying again. She's now asleep in my arms again lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Atleast she's sleeping in ur arms when I pick Leo up his eyes open wider... I think this dummy is a curse every time it falls out he wakes up :(


----------



## baileybubs

I spoke too soon Cheryl she's screaming again! We tried her with a dummy but she wouldn't have it at all!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I think we're going to stop using them, he's not needed it all day but between 7 and 10 he's awake every night and its just over tiredness. X


----------



## cupcake1981

My friends call that grumpy hour (even though it goes on for like 3 lol).

Cheryl, the oesteopath I went to see last week sees babies that have had difficult deliveries/forceps etc, I know Leo wasn't born by forceps but he does have an injury from them. Have a look at the section at the bottom about how they can help babies:

https://www.copnorosteopath.co.uk/AboutOsteopathy.aspx

Btw I've cancelled my osteo appointment tomo as my sciatica has gone and its just regular lower backache now!

Tawn aw still no Maddie! She is just too comfy in there!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooooh I meant to say! I think I felt proper kicks yesterday and today! Felt like my belly below my belly button was pulsing and then little thumps! Had hubby's hand on my belly for ages trying to get him to feel, he may have felt 1 big one but I dunno if they can be felt outside yet, I'm not sure if I'm feeling on my hand or my belly!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great cupcake!!! I kept grabbing dfs hand at first saying "see can you feel that" and it took ages til he could feel it too. Was weird coz they felt so strong to me I couldn't get how he couldn't feel it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Does that sound like kicks to you? I thought it mighta been wind but you don't get wind in your uterus do you lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was the same, you kinda know its not gas coz its in the wrong place but you still feel a bit uncertain if its kicks, so to me it deffo sounds like it is!


----------



## cupcake1981

:)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts interesting.. It's defo kicks cupcake just wait before u kno it u will be getting huge kicks lol.. I didn't feel proper kicks till after my 20 wk scan.x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today?

Mummies did you gave good nights with your babes?

This time tomorrow, all feign well I will know if I'm team pink or blue!!! Wee bit nervous about the scan in case something's wrong, but trying to just be excited and look forward to it!!! x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake was up thru the night with Leo twice cos he was too tired for his 11 o'clock feed... Aw I can't wait to find out but I'm already saying ur team blue Hun... X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sticking with team blue too! I've been right about everyone's except my own lol!

Millie had a good night just woke at 4am and then 9.30am so really good! Shame me and df stayed up til 2am watching tv though so I'm tired anyway! That's why I hate that he works til 10.30pm, the only time we get together is at stupid times if night!


----------



## Dani Rose

Exciting cupcake :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Hrm, cupcake is.... Blue or pink! Lol! I still keeping thinking twins, one of each! But since that is not the case I am going to say blue.

Hi dani! So good to see you!

All new mamas, I hope those babies are behaving for you and that you are doing well.

Tawn, Maddie needs to come and play! She will be here soon whether by choice or induction date! Hope you are feeling okay still.

MrsD, Cath, Shellie, and anybody I am forgetting... Hope all is well.

Emily is still sick. :( she went back to the dr yesterday and they did bloodwork, it just showed signs that she is fighting an infection but no signs of bacteria... So we are still just supposed to use saline, humidifier, Tylenol, etc. if her temp spikes over 103 the Hospital, if it stays at or around 101 by Thursday they want to see her back. My poor little girl!


----------



## Tawn

I vote team blue too cupcake! What time is your scan tomorrow hun?! So exciting!

Amy, hope Emily gets better soon! What a long time for her to be feeling unwell, poor thing!

AFM, starting to lose my patience a bit! Walking loads every day, dtd a few times, bouncing on my ball, going to eat my 3rd whole fresh pineapple but still not even a twinge. Feeling a bit resigned to the induction which makes me feel like all that hypnobirthing since 24 weeks is going to be for nothing. Oh well! It will be what it will be I guess! As long as she is happy and healthy that is all that counts


----------



## Dani Rose

Can't promise I will be here much but I will try to pop in, life is hectic at mo.

Sorry Emily is sick :( big hugs. Amie has a new infection too

Tawn I have never been 41 weeks pg, I cannot imagine. Well maybe bed rest felt similar, it sucked. I hope baby comes soon!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

9:20 tomo Tawn so not too much waiting! Nervous for bubs to be ok and excited to see him/her again!


----------



## Hippielove

I have having PCOS I'm still waiting on Ovulation or my cross hairs at least.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm saying team blue too. Don't leave us waiting too long tomorrow :winkwink: xx

Amy so sorry Emily is still ill, it seems like its been ages now the poor thing x

Hey dani I'm loving all the pics and videos of Amie she's so cute, sorry she has another infection x

Tawn tick tock, tick tock, you poor thing you must be fed up by now come on maddie oh and I loved your blog x

Bailey how are you healing hun? x


----------



## Tawn

How's your neck now MrsD? Have you healed to the point of no pain yet? I hope so! Then you should drink and eat pate etc etc for the next 2 months and 3 weeks because you will be back on the TTC train before you know it!!!!

Cupcake, glad it is early so we... I mean YOU :haha:..... don't have to wait to long! :winkwink: Are you having your NT testing done? I did, and was so glad to be able to see it was in a good range straight away, felt reassured even before getting my letter back a week or so later!

Hippielove, so sorry you are still waiting on O hun. How frustrating! Hope it hurries up for you soon!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn you nutter I had my NT measurement at the 12 week scan tomorrow is my 20 week anomoly scan! LOL!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tawns got baby brain haha xx

It's not pain free but it's getting there thanks hun. I'm getting impatient waiting for my referral letter for my follow up scan aaaargh but I'll be jumping up and down as the magic 6 month mark gets closer x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is it really only 2 months til you can ttc mrs d??


----------



## MrsDuck

In theory cupcake, basically I can't ttc until I go onto my long term meds and I can't go onto them until I've had my follow up scan, which in theory is 6 months after my RAI treatment,but in reality it's whenever they call me for my scan :shrug: xx


----------



## Tawn

HAHAHAHHAH OOps! That was a total baby brain moment! :dohh: I guess it just feels impossible that you are half way already! Where has the time gone! Hehehehe. 

Glad to hear it is getting better MrsD. Wish it was 100% for you though! When are you going to start hassling them? Because you know with their history of forgetting to put your appts through they need to be watched like a hawk!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Tawn we all suffer from baby brain, and yours must be super bonkers at the mo as you are super pregnant!!!!

Mrs d you'll be ttc before you know it!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll start hassling them for an appointment date in the next couple of weeks, then I've got something to aim for xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how did it go? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake where are you? Did it a go ok? Starting to get worried.....


----------



## AmyB1978

Also wondering...


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought there would have been something by now :/


----------



## baileybubs

Me too, she's probably just out shopping for pink or blue stuff. Or maybe baby was awkward like Emilia and they had to keep going for a walk and going back in to be scanned.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Tawn

I bet Bailey is right and she is just out shopping for her baby (BOY).

Update us when you can hun, you know how we worry!


----------



## baileybubs

How are you feeling Tawn? Still munching the pineapple?


----------



## Tawn

Not a twinge not a whisper still! :haha:

Hubby is convinced it will be the induction on Sunday and I am trying to accept that. Mw will be round in about 40min to try another sweep and if my cervix is still completely unfavourable and they can't do it I might have to have a little moment, though!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I don't blame you, you've been so positive through this whole pregnancy and no-one wants to be induced. Have you done any research on induction? I hope that your cervix is more favourable and they can give you a sweep.


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn you more than deserve to have a moment hun, i know i bloody would!! its 9 days over tomorrow, thats my predicition xxx


----------



## Tawn

Thanks lovelies. I am desperately trying to be postive and keep my spirits up that today's sweep works. And if it does, you will likely be right with your prediction Cath! 9 days over on the dot :winkwink: 

xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn I would have had many moments by now, I hope your sweep is possible and cath is right with her prediction of tomorrow xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh yay!! I think you should have her middle name as mine if you do go over hun!! hahahaha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Let us know how it goes with the MW Hun


----------



## AmyB1978

cathgibbs said:


> oohhhh yay!! I think you should have her middle name as mine if you do go over hun!! hahahaha xxx

 :rofl:
Love it!

Tawn, you definitely deserve a moment but I hope you don't end up having a need for one!


----------



## MrsDuck

Madison cath faf haha xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lmfao


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahha Do it Tawn!! ill send you a free pair of shoes then! Lol! xxx


----------



## Tawn

HAHHAHAHAH awww Cath I love you! I desperately needed that laugh! :) Thanks again ladies for understanding! 

PS: cupcake updated on FB!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies wot team is cupcake? I'm not on Facebook. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeam............


----------



## CherylC3

Well today we ventured out to the supermarket it was scary the thot of being out with him but it was great my mum works there so I went thru the back to see all her work colleges and gt lots of nice gifts.. While hubby did the shopping...x

How are you ladies doing? Tawn still no maddie yet?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies!!

Sorry for taking ages, we have been shopping for our little.........man! Yes you were all right and I was wrong!!! Big shock! Great at guessing other peoples sex but rubbish at my own!! He was a little monkey and had to keep going in and out but he is perfect and most definately a boy! An exhibitionist like his daddy lol! 

Tawn I really hope the mw can do the sweep hun, you are being very patient! x


----------



## AmyB1978

An exhibitionist, like his daddy! :rofl:

Congrats on your little man! Are you going to do any kind of gender reveal? I know you aren't sharing names yet, but do you have one/any picked out?


----------



## cupcake1981

I have a name but Hubs won't agree to it......yet!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay congrats on being team blue :happydance::dance::wohoo:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I'm glad you had a good trip out and got lots of goodies for Leo xx


----------



## baileybubs

Are you keeping the name secret til he's born cupcake? 

How did it go Tawn? 

Aw sounds like you've had a lovely day Cheryl!


----------



## cupcake1981

To be honest Bailey I think it'll take until he's born for us to agree and finalise it! I want Zachary (Zach) James, but Hubs is not sure about Zachary :(. But then he has no better suggestions so who knows!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol think that's a man thing cupcake, they don't like our suggestions but don't come up with any of their own! I wanted to call Emilia Niamh but df just wouldn't agree. I'm sure you'll come to an agreement soon, maybe ask him to write a list of names he likes, get him to actually think about it. If I ever have a little boy I would like to call him Ethan or Riley, with his middle name being William after my grandad.


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh I really like Zachary James! So happy for you hun! Give it a couple of days and you will wrap your head around it being blue not pink! I know it feels strange though, I'd been calling the baby Logan for weeks when I found out he was a she! :haha:

Well mw was able to reach to do a sweep (which is a bit of progress) but cervix still has quite a lot of work to do so it seemed like she didn't really think this one would work the full 100%. 1cm dialated and medium positioning (between posterior and anterior), soft and stretchy but still 1-1.5 cm long.

But she agreed to come on Friday to do another one which she thinks after this one might just push me over the edge! ANNND, we think baby might be being good (at least for the minute) and not be fully back-to-back right this second, so I have my positivity back! All I needed was a tiny ray of hope to get me through the next couple of days and I feel like I have that. 

If it ends up being the induction sunday, so be it, but I'm not gonna let myself be miserable about it anymore! Sorry for being a bit of a negative nancy before ladies! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn glad you are making progress! There's still a lot of time for things to happen between now and Sunday!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's brilliant Tawn and don't be daft about being negative, it's hard to stay positive all the time. If you are having another sweep on Friday that's good too coz it will push you that bit further and even if you do then go for induction they usually start by giving you another sweep and then the gel, then after 6 hours give you the gel again (or pessary) so chances are all that will work and from then on it will all be you and you can have the active natural birth you want!!


----------



## CherylC3

I knew it ccake we hav had the same pregnancy lol.. I like zack x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww yay cupcake! !!!! Soooo exciting! !!!! Blue blue blue!!

Xxxx


----------



## Hippielove

I think I'm finally in the 2ww we shall see with tomorrows temp.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bnb tells me I've changed my profile picture but it still shows my old one! Grrrrr


----------



## MrsDuck

I like Zachary too, I'm sure you'll be able to convince him xx

I hope the combination of this sweep and Fridays will get things moving Tawn, come on maddie xx

As its the 1st may I thought it was time to start chasing my referral for my follow up scan, so my first letter is done and will go in tomorrow's post. I'll be much happier once I get a date xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Even your scan pics look the same Cheryl and cupcake xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Tawn get bouncing on ur ball Hun.. Things may start..x

Aw mrs d it's getting close now Hun.. U will be ttc again before u kno it..xx

Bailey hows Millie doing?

Cupcake I love tht name. I was so certain u were team blue.x

Hey cath how u doing Hun?x

Well Leo's fighting sleep again at this time of night we don't kno why he's so unsettled at night. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl it always seems to be this time of night, was he awake at this time of the night when he was in your belly? x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d it seemed like he was always awake in my tummy lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not sure if its a general thing Cheryl with newborns coz Millie is the same again. Crying for no reason and won't settle. I've read somewhere that babies can just be fussy at this time.


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you tried the Infacol Cheryl?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm using Infacol Cheryl it's definitely calmed her down, when she was a week old she started screaming in the evening non stop for like 3 hours. She's much less intense and cries a lot less now.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I gave him it this morning but he's not windy.. We fed, burped him at 7 bathed him and tried to put him down at 8ish but he fights it at this time of night.. Every othe night we hav fed him again at 9 to settle him but we need him to wait till half 10 so then it will get him thru the night and maybe mean he's only up once.x


----------



## CherylC3

Thank god for dummies but when it falls out he screams..x


----------



## baileybubs

My HV said that you need to use Infacol before every feed for a few days for it to start working.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw the poor little loves, I wonder what it is about this time of night??? xx


----------



## baileybubs

With me and Millie I think it's Sod's law mrs d coz she's always calmed down and fast asleep by the time df gets home lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha she's being an angel for her daddy xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yep lol I can tell she's shattered though, she's fighting sleep. On my dfs day off yesterday he kept saying she was being awkward etc when she was crying between 8 and 10pm so now he maybe understands a little bit of why I was annoyed that he agreed to work in the evening on his other day off on Monday. It's hard listening to your baby cry continuously every evening and not be able to make them feel better


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun it must be tough, does a bath help make her sleepy at all? It's as though they know its bed time and fight it, yet during the daytime they are happy to sleep???


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh no she hates baths, makes her get even more wound up lol, she's like a mini hulk and goes so bright red, poor little thing lol! And just like clockwork she is fast asleep again now, just in time for her dad to get home. Mummy's little angel lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Leo is sound now and due a feed at 11 lol.. Leo loved the bath tonight but hated when I took him out and wrapped him in his towel. Babies u cud buy every book in the world but they are all so different to work out x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yep so many differences! I'm hoping Millie starts to like baths. I've been reading up on taking baths with your baby, I'm gonna give that a try but not yet coz her head is still too wobbly lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that made me laugh, one crying coz she hates the bath and the other crying when you take him out xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno il be waiting till his heads less wobbly for tht too, wot length was Millie when she was born? Leo was 57cm. X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno mrs d it's so funny the other day it was the other way round he screamed till I wrapped him in his towel. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless <3


----------



## baileybubs

How often do you bath him Cheryl? Coz my HV has said to only bath Millie about once a week coz her skin is so dry. She said that the rest of the time I should just wash her down head to toe with cotton wool and warm water. 

Lol I know mrs d, when I bathed Millie as soon as I took her out and wrapped the towel round her she was fine!


----------



## baileybubs

Millie was 52cm Cheryl. I dunno if that's small or not but probably coz me and df are both short arses lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily used to hate baths and now she likes them, or at least doesn't cry. She is typically in bed for the night now by 7-8pm. She gets fussy most nights by 5 or so and cluster feeds off and on until she falls asleep. She still gets up at night, the amount varies. Bailey and Cheryl, do you think Millie and Leo could go down earlier? I can't remember what Emily was doing when she was around a month though, but I know it was different then what she does now.

Her fever seems to finally have broken, keep your fingers crossed it stays that way.

Tawn, anything happening from the sweep? How are you holding up?

Cath, when do you start the trial? How's the shoe business ans wedding planning?

MrsD, are you back full time now? How is it being back at work after having so long off?

Hippie, did you o yet? How are you doing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that's great news about Emily, Amy I hope she's now on the mend x
Yup I'm back full time now, I'm tired but I'm used to that not having a thyroid :( 

That's my letters posted chasing my scan for July, fingers crossed I get an appointment date back soon x

Has anyone got any nice plans for this bank holiday weekend? It looks like the weather is going to be nice for it


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohooo Amy glad Emily is feeling better, i bet you feel so relieved!!!

I think my CBFM is broke lol, CD7 today and tested and it said that my chances of concieving are high, it hasnt gone from low to high just straight to high, 1 bad thing is though you have to wait 5 minutes for it to tell you ggggggrrrrrrrrrrrr

Mrs D I hope you hear ASAP, cant bloody wait for you to start TTC again hun!! you sooooooooooooo deserve a bfp! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy fxd Emily stays well! 

Mrs d I hope you get a response about your scan, have you called them or anything to chase alongside the letter?

Cheryl and bailey did your bubbas have good nights?

Tawn enjoy your date today!

AFM I am sooo tired, I woke up at 5am and could not drop off again, think I was excited about the big gender reveal at work today! Turns out I can't keep a secret as before everyone was together to tell them is already slipped up with 'he was a monkey at the scan' lol. They had put pink and blue sprinkles on my desk and a balloon in each colour and then told me to pop which ever balloon baby wasn't! So cute!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Cath! Maybe you are fertile?!? I know it seems early but maybe be when it tells you to and see what happens!

Oh ladies, did any if you have anterior placentas? I THINK I have one from something the tech said yesterday (it's not low lying) but I can't be 100% but its not on the scan report. Should it be? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cupcake thats a lush idea your work mates done! Were the pink and blue love hearts sprinkles?! thats what i bought my boss when she was going on ML, she didnt know the sex so I just bought her all pink and blue things :-D !!

Well spotting went yest and already im having major CM so im going to listen to the machine as it detects estrogen as well as LH it says we should BD every day its high so I got a funny feeling we are going to be exhausted as im not due to Ov until late next week ha! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Give it a try Cath nothing to lose!!! 

No they were little bunnies and the word baby in blue and pink!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cupcake that was lovely of your work colleagues! Lol loved how you slipped up though, that would be the kind of thing I'd do!
I had a posterior placenta so I can't help you there, it did say it on my scan sheet though, that's how I found out. How much and strongly do you feel movement coz if its not strong it could be because you have an anterior placenta. 

Cath - hmmmm cbfm saying you are fertile already? Maybe it is right? I don't know if that would be too early though? Like the other girls say though just go with it lol, nothing to lose except maybe lots of energy haha! How long is it til your charity walk now? I still need to donate for you. 

Amy I'm so glad that Emily is getting better, bless the little mite! Emilia has been really good the last few days. I try getting her to go down to sleep about 8pm but it just never works, I give her a feed at about 7.30 and she just starts getting fussy and crying for the next couple of hours but then is fine from about 10 and fast asleep. 

Mrs d I can't believe how soon til you are possibly ttc again, I know it's been such a long time and I can't wait to be telling you to POAS lol!! I hope you get your appointment date soon and don't have to spend loads of time chasing it up!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies...:wave:

Well Leo was up once thru the night so tht was good.. I only bath him once a wk but top and tail him every night..x

Bailey I think 52cm is average for babies Hun..x

Cupcake I had an anterior placenta and they didn't notice till a wk before I had him.. I was told nothing to worry about but just as long as it was in my notes for after the birth..x

Cath get bding just incase Hun...x

Amy so glad Emily is getting better Hun. I kno there patterns must change all the time..x

Hey mrs d how's u?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake that's so sweet of them, I love how you slipped up though haha x

Bailey that's great Millie is being a good girl for mummy x

Cath go with it Hun, like the others say you've got nothing to lose x

No I haven't followed it up with phone calls coz they forgot my referral last time after various chasing calls from me and my dr, so I think in writing is much better and I've copied it to everyone involved so surely someone should action it, we'll at least I hope so xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl, that was good of Leo. Millie only woke once too, she's fast asleep again at the mo!

Omg sorry for the tmi but I am afraid to go to the loo it's soooooo painful!!! Just decided that I'll have to go to the docs this afternoon but remembered my stupid doctors surgery shuts at 1pm on Thursdays!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey Cheryl I'm glad you had a good night with Leo, I hope that's the start of things to come xx
I'm ok thanks, I can't wait for the weekend x


----------



## baileybubs

That's good thinking mrs d to send it to everyone, like you said you'd think someone would action it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey is it a uti? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Its June 1st but we might schedule it for July 1st as the weather has been so crappy we havent done much training & I would like to walk snowdon first before we do the walk as we have to start walking at 4.30am! Yeah I think we will, after looking at other forums though a lot of women got high a week before ov so we will just dtd every other day (every day if we can but im not counting on it haha)

Awww Bailey are you constipated or is it a UTI?

MrsD Iv got everything x they will get back to you, i know your health is more important but drs dont understand what its like for a woman to want desperatly so hard for a baby! I hope you catch first time too!!

Cheryl im glad Leo was good for you hun! hopefully its a sign of things to come!! xx

xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun xx
Are you doing any climbing over the bank holiday weekend? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont think so hun - my brother is playing rugby in the Millenium Stadium Sat so we will be out all day for that then Sunday DF wants to go out for food with his boss and wife but I dont think we want to drink so I suppose we could do it on Monday if the weather is nice? 

Trying to find a hotel close to Wembly that wont charge a stupid amount but not having any luck! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

There's a travel lodge which is about 10 kind walk away from Wembley stadium cath if that's got any rooms. I stayed there when I went to see Muse play at Wembley.

I wish it was a uti, it's not constipation as such coz I'm having no trouble "going" it's just the effect of the iron tablets coupled with the fact I managed to get horrible piles :-( I literally cry when I go to the loo!!

What hav you got planned for the weekend mrs d?


----------



## Tawn

Glad you sent your letter off MrsD! They better be on their game this time round, or tell them you will sic your angry American friend on them :winkwink:

Cath, that is strange it is high so early!!! Lots of :sex: for you in the next 7-10 days then huh!!!! Hahahhahha. You are gonna be KNACKERED!

Bailey & Cheryl, glad you had nice easy nights with your babes!

Amy, glad Emily is better! Whew! Must be so relieved!

Cupcake, how cute of your work hun! And I have an anterior placenta, and I feel like I have plenty of movement still. I just felt it more down low and on the sides, rather than directly in the front (at least during the early days, now she is big enough I can def feel her through it). Plus I felt my kicks at 18-19 weeks, so I don't think it affected me much, besides maybe my 2-3 days of freak out with reduced movement if she got in an awkward position?

AFM, had a lovely brunch with hubby this morning but now I am having to buckle down and work on June's workload

Since I thought she would have been here many weeks ago, I only got caught up through May, but obviously she will only be 2-3 weeks old at the end of May so I don't want to have to be forced back into it full force that early. But I pouted and distracted myself a lot before just getting on with it, that I am this preggo and having to work lol! But i'm 2 weeks done into June now, so that is at least a little grace period which makes me happy I'm getting it done!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Bailey hun ill have a look at that now, its for end of May when we go to see BGT!

Ahhhh TAWN where is she!? She is meant to be here by now!! 9 days over!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HMPH! xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay so you did get the tickets for BGT then cath that's great!! Do you know which episode it will be (semi final, final etc)?

Aw Tawn still no maddie!!! You are so patient Hun! I


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep!!! GEt them sent out 2 days before the show! Its the Semi-finals So excited! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow the semi finals that's really cool!!


----------



## Tawn

Nope, still nothing! Hahahha what the heck is she thinking making us wait this long!?

WOW Cath, DH and I LOOOOVVVE BGT :) I am so jealous you will be there live for the semi-finals! How FUN!


----------



## cathgibbs

I just hope - and i mean this in a nice way lol - that the little girls singing arent in the semi finals, i find it REALLY uncomfortable watching little kiddies sing dont ask me why lol and i would much prefer to see a dog like Pudsey or the Shadow people 

Tawn have you told her to hurry up lol!! lol dont owrry hun i know you dont want to get induced but just remember this time last week you will be holding her :-D xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

The semi finals that's great cath x
Good luck trying to find a cheapish hotel by Wembley x

Aw bailey :hugs: I hope you can get to the drs tomorrow x
Can you drive yet? x

Haha tawn thanks, hopefully they will get their bums into gear when they get my letter x
I hope you manage to get lots if work done do that you can spend lots of time just thinking about maddie when she arrives x


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the shadow people I think they are fantastic x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I love them too! Does anyone else think that the overall level of talent isn't very good this year though? The shadow people are about the only ones that's are really any good!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry ladies.....I'm a The Voice fan......don't hate me!


----------



## cathgibbs

I loved the voice last year and I LOVED the winner but this year I havent got into it as much!! I hate it when people go on BGT and sing but i must admit I loved the guy from Wales that was on it Saturday, his voice was my kinda voice!! Love to have him sing at my wedding! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too cupcake! Although Jessie j can get a bit annoying! I love will I am though!


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with you cath, it annoys me when singers are on BGT unless they are like those brothers that sang opera coz its not something you could do on X factor or the voice really. And sometimes I do hate it when the kids go on it who sing coz they are too young for the other shows, they should just wait til they are older lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey those brothers are cruise ship singers!! I loved them until i found that out and iv gone off them now as the bigger one did look genuinly nervous! BUGGERS!! 

xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

The voice is pants BGT is much better ;)


----------



## Tawn

MrsDuck said:


> The voice is pants BGT is much better ;)

Hahahhaha I love this MrsD! This is like a turf war between shows ;)

Hubby said the other day when we were watching BGT and an advert came on for the voice "Isn't it funny we aren't 'The Voice' People?!" And I said "That's because we are soppy sods who both get teared up at EVERY single episode of BGT!" :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too Tawn, I have to watch it with a tissue to hand xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh do you reckon there are 2 types of people in the world (well in the uk) BGT people or the voice people?? I don't know which I'd say I am coz I watch both lol!! To be fair I prefer BGT purely for the sake of David Walliams, but me and df love mocking Jessie J and Danny O Donahue on the Voice lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

My top tip of the day - don't do the hoovering in your crocks, I just did and charged myself up with static, then touched the sink and got a huge static shock ouch :pop:


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao mrsd! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks you're all heart ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d that made me chuckle!

Question - what picture is my profile picture on here? Is it my 12 week scan pic still
? Im having a nightmare resizing yesterdays pictures so i can upload them. I dunno what hubs has done to the laptop but i could cry im getting so cross with it :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup it's still your 12 week one, damn computers they have a mind of their own xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It keeps telling me that its the new picture but IT LIES TO ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep trying to change my avatar to one if Emilia now she's here but it keeps telling me the file is too large so I gave up lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

And so baby brain strikes again, was changing my profile pic not my avatar.......TWIT!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Bailey you were more helpful than you thought you were being then! Loves ya!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Heres a 20 week bump pic to - HUGE! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0671 (131x175).jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha :rofl: I do enjoy helping lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh wow such a lovely bump cupcake and not huge at all, I think that's a perfect bump for 20 weeks


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow what a gorgeous bump xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

And yay on the change of avatar xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks im quite proud of it now :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great bump pic cupcake, not huge at all I was tht size at 20 wks..x

Cath great tickets for the semi finals I'm well jell..x

Aw mrs d better to leave ur crocs off next time..x

Tawn I really feel it for u Hun.. I was so uncomfy at the end of my pregnancy u must be shattered..x

Bailey thts gd Millie was only up once..x

Well thts Leo down for his night nap... Fighting sleep as usual... We're trying him in our room with the monitor tonight cos we feel trying to settle him in the living room at this time is too bright and noisy.. And we've took the dummy off him cos he was screaming everytime it fell out...x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm too nervous to have Millie upstairs when I'm downstairs Cheryl, plus I havent bought a monitor yet. What type have you got?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we got the angel care one with the sensor mat it's really good.x


----------



## Hippielove

Okay, This time I have Ovulated. cd27-3dpo I'll be testing May 11th.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that one looks good Cheryl, I really need to invest in one lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

That's the one I've been looking at Cheryl x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cute bump cupcake :-D


----------



## cupcake1981

Lovely avatar bailey!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun, finally managed to get one of my pics to upload lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey your avatar of Millie is gorgeous xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I hope Leo continues to be a good boy for mummy again tonight xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks mrs d, it's my fave pic of her so far, she looks so tiny and alert lol!

You know last night I heard my df on the phone to his boss, saying that he hasn't stayed for a beer coz it was "past his kerfew".....which he found hilarious, until he saw my face! Bloody kerfew the cheeky bleeper!! Anyway funnily he's just text me tonight saying that he'll be late home from work coz they have been really busy......hmmm, not that I don't trust him but kinda coincidental??


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha he thinks you are daft, as if you aren't going to smell the alcohol on him ;) cheeky sod xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well now he's saying he's not happy so he may actually be telling the truth, or he's trying to throw me off scent lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha lets give him the benefit of the doubt til he gets back ;) xx


----------



## CherylC3

Well we finished up with Leo on his bouncy chair lol and he is sound now and we will need to wake him for his 11 feed he's so fly..x

Yeah angel care ones great I got it on amazon..x

Loving ur pic bailey Millie's such a wee cutie, I hope ur df doesn't hav a drink. Hav u had a drink yet Hun?x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless Leo! Amazingly Millie had been asleep since about 7pm! 
Yeah I've had some wine one night that ended up giving me a headache the next day and yesterday I had one bottle of koppaberg. I've always thought koppaberg tastes just like pop but after not drinking for almost a year I can really taste the alcohol in it lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno hubby keeps sayin to me u shud hav a wine but after a yr of not drinking one glass of rosy wud send me flying lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl Leo is so cute, his eyes are so wide awake and alert, aw bless him wanting to come back down and play the cheeky little monkey xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you'll both be cheap dates xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that's true mrs d! Very cheap!

To be honest Cheryl I didn't really feel like having the wine when I had it but after I had a sip it did taste very good lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw and Cheryl I love that pic of Leo!! Like mrs d said he is so alert and wide eyes bless him!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Oh my gosh, SOOOOOO behind again...I will catch up soon, you all know I'm good for it. Please check out my journal. LOTS of updates! You don't have to post if you don't want...but it's there and it's feeling lonely. :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cheryl and bailey your pics are sooo cute

Tawn......anything hun? Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ttc im reading your journal now hun xxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi all! Love all the new pics!

Tawn, you are off the hook now, you don't have to name the baby after cath! ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies I hope you are all well it's FRIDAY! It's a gorgeous sunny day and its meant to be like this all over the bank holiday weekend yay :happydance: 

Amy how is Emily? x

Ttc get :sex: x


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, was still fever free last I checked, she is still congested, etc but her Dr said that could last awhile and not to worry so long as her fever is gone. I just hope it stays away, the fever!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good I hope that nasty fever stays away xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies thanks those eyes of his are always wide at night lol..x

Mrs d so jealous of ur nice weather Hun it's pouring here.. U got any plans for the wkend?xx

Bailey I don't kno when il hav a drink tbh, hav u had sex yet? I can't wait to lol waiting till the bleeding tails off tho so it cud be a few wks then it will be trying to fit it in lol..x
Cath u got any nice plans for the bank holiday wkend? Dd u get bding incase it's ur fertile time?x

Amy so glad Emily's fever is away Hun..x

Well Leo took his feed at 11 so he wasn't up till 4 then 8 so it was good.x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you had a good night with Leo xx

Nope nothing exciting planned just lots of work on our house, as we are getting new bedroom furniture delivered today and lots of work on the boat ready to launch it, so just boring things really :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Shellie I see you lurking, I hope you are well, what have you been up to? x


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

Ttc I do read your journal Hun, I'm quietly stalking you lol! Don't worry about catching up Hun I think we've all been very chatty on here recently!

Cath - how's the cbfm looking today? Did you dtd?

Cheryl - no still not had sex yet, my stomach still hurts a bit so I'm a bit nervous to, plus the bleeding has just about tapered off. Might decide to give it a go soon, but I'm also nervous about the fact we'd only be using a condom and I don't trust them lol!

Mrs d I'm well jealous too, it's cloudy and miserable here and apparently will be all weekend! Oooh I didn't know you had a boat? 

Tawn - how are you getting along? Hope you aren't getting too uncomfortable Hun. Are you having another sweep today? Let us know how it goes!

Amy - yay stay away fever! That's great Hun, just hope she gets back to 100% better ASAP! I love your new avatar too! 

Shellie hope you are ok Hun!!

Hippie did you say you had o'd now Hun? So you are in the tww? Fingers crossed!!!

Cupcake - are you getting used to the idea of having a son? How's your back doing today? Did you say you are still going to the osteo?

Afm been up to the doctors and apparently I have a fissure (in my bum lol!) which the doctor said will probably feel like glass being pushed through lol!! Which it does!! So now I'm on movicol 3 times a day which is THE most disgusting thing I've ever drank! But thankfully he had also said I can come off the iron tablets and just have a blood test next week to check my iron levels are ok.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry about your bum :blush: but yay for coming off your iron tablets xx

Yup we have a boat, I have to participate otherwise I'd be a boating widow haha

Ttc I stalk your journal too xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I see what kind of boat? I feel like a mobile phone widow myself, he's constantly playing with the damn thing, whether its texting or playing on his apps, it's so antisocial!!

I completely forgot its bank holiday weekend! Are you off til Tuesday after you finish today mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey, bring back the days of a phone just being able to make calls so that you get your df back ;) 

We have a little motor cruiser, which is great if we want to go away for a few days :)

Yup I'm off now til Tuesday yay. I finished lunchtime today to wait for a delivery of our bedroom furniture, they have just delivered some of it but are coming back in about 40 mins with the rest.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good mrs d so a nice long weekend for you now! That must be great having a little boat to get out on! I would love that. 

My daughter is so funny, she fell asleep in her bouncer chair so I moved her to her basket, and she started crying, so I put her back in the bouncer chair coz she was awake again and she's gone back to sleep in it lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless, I suppose it's like being able to fall asleep on the sofa in front of the tv but as soon as you go to bed you are wide awake.

Are you doing anything nice over the bank holiday? Is your df off at all?


----------



## baileybubs

Her bouncer chair has vibrations so maybe that's why she likes sleeping in it!

No my df is working as usual, think he's off Monday though. But my aunt and her husband are coming up from Portsmouth to see me and Emilia tomorrow and on Sunday plus my mum is coming and staying over Sunday (my aunt is her sister so it's like a little family gathering lol!). 

I hope you manage to get out and enjoy the sun, you have to cover up though don't you? Must be so frustrating.


----------



## Tawn

Afternoon ladies!

It's absolutely stunning weather here too, but I will be spending the majority of the bank holiday weekend in hospital I suppose! Lol. Had final sweep today and we are still making progress and she was able to do a good one this time, but no cramping or anything since. So I guess it is induction on Sunday, unless there is some miracle that happens tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## cathgibbs

Tawn!!! I hope she comes before being induced hun!! You must be feeling soooo fed up hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d a boat how exciting I'd love a boat.. How's the furniture? Looking nice?x

Bailey I'm so sorry about ur bum, must be so painful Hun.. Yeah they like the bouncy chair better lol.. Leo's sleeping in his the now..x

Tawn I really hope something happens for u Hun.. When are u returning to ur work after maddie is here?x

Cath how's ur converse designs doing?xx

Well we decided to go for a nap instead of going out CSS we were shattered and its pouring out there..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that will be nice, a lovely family get together xx

Tawn I'm glad the sweep went well, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works and you don't need the induction xx

Hi cath :hi: 

I'm off to visit my nan, I'll catch up later xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad I live down south, sounds like up north is having awful weather :(

Our furniture is built-in stuff from B&Q so it's just in flat pack at the mo, not sure when we are going to get to do it though, hubby told me the boat is priority this weekend :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hopefully u get it built next week then, hav fun at ur nans..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Its beautiful here to mrs d :)


----------



## baileybubs

Tawn I hope the sweep gets things going naturally! Did she say how dilated you are? Keep bouncing!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh cupcake you are a banana yay x


----------



## AmyB1978

Boat sounds more fun then furniture building anyhow MrsD!

Tawn, got everything crossed miss Maddie decides to come before Sunday!

AFM, hi!


----------



## baileybubs

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm looking forward to the last episode of the Ice Cream Girls, I found it quite depressing at first but it's turned out quite good!


----------



## AmyB1978

I just told DH I want to have a simple dinner and cuddle on the couch watching tv, whether Emi,y is cuddling with us or in her bed... Whether or not I fall asleep while cuddling, it's what I want, just to relax together on the couch. 

I go back to work tomorrow and can't wait for the first day back to be over! It's gonna be so hard leaving Emily, even with DH! Thank goodness I can work just Saturdays, for now. We decided just Saturdays until we get back from vacation in July, then we will revisit it and see what, if anything I have to do. I have practical panic attacks whe. I think about, or talk about, leaving her... It's ridiculous


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy it's perfectly natural and completely understandable! Us mums are with our babies almost 24 hours a day 7 days a week and so it is really really hard for us to trust that someone else will know how to look after them as well as we can, but I'm sure your dh will be amazing and once you get used to it I think you'll enjoy going back to work coz then you will get the excitement of returning home to Emily!
Emilia went in the car with df the other day and my dad whereas I went in my car with my mum coz we all couldn't fit in one car, and I hated it!! It was only for 15 mins lol!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy I hope all goes well tomorrow, I'm sure your hubby will do a great job xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy good luck tomoro, u mite like having a wee break from Emily one day a wk Hun..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for tomorrow Amy, hope it makes your dh realise how hard it is to be home all day with a baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake yes it might make dh realise what a fantastic job you do looking after Emily 24/7 xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh yes that's a good point cupcake! My df wondered "what was up" with Millie the other night coz she wouldn't settle, tried to explain to him she's like that every evening! He'll soon learn!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha :thumbup:


----------



## Tawn

Good luck tomorrow Amy! I'm sure it is going to be difficult but you can do it mama!!! I'm sure dh will do amazing and it will be good for him and Emily to have some one on one bonding time. :hugs:

Afm, having a few period type pains for the last hour or two. Still very mild and I'm 99% sure they won't turn into full blown labour but hell, it's better than the absolute nothing ive had so far! Maybe it means if I am induced Sunday it might go a bit easier?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh tawn I'm hopeful for you, you never know you might not need that induction after all xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey that's a good sign Hun, especially if you haven't had any period type pains before in the pregnancy (well not in the 3rd try anyway). Hoping its the start for you!

Just had a very confusing text convo with my friend, she called me and Millie was crying so I couldn't answer purely because I couldn't hear! So I texted saying sorry can't answer Millie is crying. And then she started sending me all these texts about staying calm and Millie will be calm and "are you ok" and "do you need me"......then she called me again, and then again when I didn't answer so as you can imagine I got annoyed! Turns out she had accidentally called me and didn't even realise and thought I had just text her saying Millie is crying.....weird lol! Although she then did end the conversation by trying to call me again!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I really hope this is the start of something for you!!!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies I hope so too! Trying not to get excited though as don't want to be disappointed. But just been to the loo and lost a good chunk of bloody show/mucous plug so fingers crossed!

Now I'm gonna head to bed and try and get some sleep. Sweet dreams ladies!


----------



## baileybubs

Let us know if anything happens Hun! All sounding good!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's weird x

Tawn I hope you managed to get some rest and I hope today is the day x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I'm so excited for Tawn!!!! And being a geek I have to point out that Maddie could be born (probably will be born) on what I call Stat Wars day....may the 4th be with you lol!!! I'm such a saddo aren't I lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tawn hoping its the start for u Hun and maddies comes quick then u can join our gang with the sleepless nights lol..x

I think my hubby is really feeling it cos he's back at work next wk and worried about not sleeping, tbh being at work is prob easier then being at home with a newborn lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Bailey!!! That is funny!


----------



## CherylC3

Star Wars day lol bailey thts nuts. How's Millie?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I'm such a geek lol!

Cheryl just so you know Tawn updated FB and she was having contractions throughout the night 3-4 mins apart.

Millie was cranky last night, well more like this morning, she slept through from 10.30pm til 4.30am which was great but then wouldn't sleep after her feed she kept crying. Think it was about 6.30am when I got back to sleep but then she's been good and stayed asleep til 9.30am. 

How was Leo?
I know what you mean about your dh. My df gives me looks as if to say "you don't have to go to work" which is true but it's definitely harder staying at home. Not that I don't appreciate him and all he does but I do think he thinks its easier being at home. But yesterday I didn't manage to sit down and even have any food til 2pm coz I was so busy with Millie and housework etc.

Cupcake what you got on this weekend, anything exciting?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

Gonna go baby shopping with my mum later and gonna go and get the 2 travel systems I've decided on priced up and have a final play before I make my decision! I think I know which I'm going for tho!

I think hubs is coming round to the name I want to! Yey I will be really happy if I can call him what I want!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sounds like fun cupcake! Is it still lovely weather down there? It's pants again up here lol!
What travel systems are you thinking of getting?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw great I hope she doesn't need a section.. I'm excited to see pics of maddie...x

Aw Leo was playing up last night again only slept from 9pm to 9.45 but I think he was constipated cos he hadn't poohed and his wee face was bright red I felt so sorry for him.. Then he went down at 11 slept till half 2 and hubby only gave him 3oz so I was woken with him screaming me and hubby were arguing.. I told him he was hungry he made up another 2oz I gave him it burped him and he fell asleep and tht was him till 7ish.. It's amazing how a little baby can cos u to bicker so much me and hubby never hav a cross word too lol.

Well my mum and dad are coming up today to watch him for a cpl hrs so we can go for lunch, I'm looking forward to it but il miss him so much.x


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope it's grey and horrid here to!!

Well either the iCandy peach 2 or the same as Cheryl the joolz one. I think it will be the iCandy tho, it's an extravagance but they hold their value and it could become a double if we had an accident lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake aw hav a nice time I loved baby shopping, u shud go the now cos when ur boys here its takes u half the day to get out lol... Are u going for the joolz pram?x


----------



## CherylC3

The icandy is really nice cupcake, wot colour? I went for navy as soon as we knew we were team blue..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet you will miss him loads Cheryl! But will be so nice for you to get out. I haven't had more than 15 mins away from Millie yet. Not had the chance to go anywhere really coz of dfs work, plus I still can't drive so would mean going on the bus if we went anywhere so I'm just waiting til 6 weeks lol!

I thought it was supposed to stay nice down south this weekend cupcake. My aunt and uncle are travelling up from your neck of the woods to see me today. Think I'm gonna plan to come down and visit them in the summer coz we visited last year and it was glorious!

Which of the prams would fit best in your car? That's what basis I picked mine on lol! Although now I'm finding I struggle clipping the car seat on which is a pain!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I don't even kno how to click the cars seat in lol.. I think my first trip out it will take me ages to work it out.x


----------



## cupcake1981

It was the forecast has changed!! Aw lovely if you come down you'll be able to walk her along the seafront in her pram and take her for cake at the 10th hole! Lol.

Well they are both pretty tiny when folded down and I have a Honda so a have a big boot anyway. Cheryl ill get it in silver mint as it ms unisex so will do if we have a girl next time! Enjoy your lunch, I bet you will hate being away from your boy! I already can't bear the thought of it and he's not here yet!!

Did either of you get really hormonal at this stage? I have cried a lot this week and been really teary for no reason. Plus I'm starting to feel anxious about the birth and stuff and worrying about really irrational stuff. The other night I couldn't sleep cos I was worrying that I'd have an awful birth and need to go to theatre and that when I came back everyone was there and had already held him and I was the last one and it really upset me!! Stupid huh! Totally stupid and I'm going to say in my birth plan to turn visitors away until I'm ready for them and have had done time just the 3 of us but I'm starting to worry about all these stupid things!!


----------



## CherylC3

I think I remember crying once or twice cupcake.. I didn't think of the birth until about 2 wks before Hun.. Don't worry about it cos it will only make ur blood pressure high Hun.. Just enjoy being pregnant and take each day as it comes.. I had the worse lanour birth ever and I've already forgot about it... I wud do it all again tomoro to hav my little man.. U cud hav a great birth so don't let things get u worried and uptight while ur carrying ur boy..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I hit a point where I got like that, crying/worried, but it did pass.

Tawn, yay for contractions!

Cheryl, enjoy your date today! DH and I have also bickered more, especially in the beginning.

Bailey, Star Wars day... I love it! Is this something you made up? Hope you have a good weekend with your family.

Hope everybody else has a great weekend. 

I work today, so far feel pretty ok abut it, I am sure that will all change the minute I walk out the door! Emily slept the longest stretch ever last night. I a, holding her now, after a feed, and she's asleep... Debating cuddling her in the couch for another hour (when I need to be up) or laying her down and trying to get more sleep.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy get some more sleep Hun, you'll need it for being back at work. And yay Emily for sleeping so long!! Millie managed 7 hours straight last night too!

Cupcake - I'm the same as Cheryl, I had a bad labour and birth but I'd do it all again tomorrow so I wouldn't worry about it. I feel more disappointed than anything rather than thinking of the pain or the difficulty. And I like to think that df being able to hold Millie first gave him something special seen as I had had this bond with her already from carrying her for 9 months. Yeah I was annoyed that I couldn't hold her for several hours and my recovery has been a bit hard but once you have your little boy none of it will matter, so try not to worry. I'm sure your birth will be brilliant though.
Oh and I was pretty hormonal all throughout my pregnancy, I think I cried pretty much once a week lol!!

Cheryl me and df have been bickering too but only during the night, usually it's just silly little things that we frustrate each other with, but it's always fine.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Amy I didn't make Star Wars day up, I used to date a guy who's birthday was May 4th and he always said it (he also made me go see Star Wars episode 1 at midnight when it came out!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Was just logging on to see if there was any progress on Tawn, I hope everyone is having a lovely day xxx

I have just bought a pair of fitflops, they had better give me a super firm bum the cost of them ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

My hubby is in for it when he gets home, I had stashed away a tin of chocs from Christmas, I've just gone looking for them and they've gone! :(


----------



## cupcake1981

What's everyone been up to today then? The sun has come out here finally! 

Went and got the pram priced up and tried it in my car, didnt order it yet tho. I kinda wanna have a play with your one Cheryl but they don't have one in the shop at the moment for a couple of weeks, and in the meantime I'm running out of time to get the order for the iCandy in if thats what i want as it takes months......dilemma. 

Went out with my mum to and she bought us a 10 pc started pack from m&s with onesies, bodies and a hat and booties in white and blue Stars and Stripes, sooooo sweet :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw wots the latest with Tawn?x

Amy how was ur first day at work Hun.. Not sure of the time difference from UK to yours..x

Bailey 7 hrs amazing wots ur secret?x

Cupcake aw I bet it was nice buying things in blue missy.. Aw our pram only took 10 wks to come in..x

Mrs d hope ur fit flops work I always fancied a pair of them..x

Well it was nice going for lunch but think it wud of been better just going to my mums house to go for a sleep lol cos we're both shattered..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha can you take it in turns this weekend so one if you gets up with Leo tonight and the other tomorrow, so you both get a decent nights sleep?

Tawn was sent home from the hospital she didnt say what dilation she was but think she's doing ok at home for now x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we do take turns but if hubby's doing it and Leo's screaming I always get up and vice versa lol..x

Aw has she I hope she's back there sn. X


----------



## baileybubs

Think my good luck with Millie sleeping so long last night had consequences! She hadn't stopped crying since 5pm! Every time I put her down she woke up again and just started crying! Managed to have some soup briefly in between her crying!

Glad you enjoyed lunch Cheryl, I like your idea of someone looking after Leo so you can sleep, would be tempted to do that myself with Millie lol! Would be so nice to have a sleep with df and not have to worry about her being ok. I feel like I'm constantly listening out for her so I never really sleep properly lol!

Cupcake - hmmm that's a dilemma, how long does the other take to order?

I'm really being a geek today, not only is it Star Wars day but Star Trek (the latest movie) is on tv yay!!! Make it so!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey has she calmed down yet? Do you think it's just colic still? 

Hmmm I think the other one is about 10 weeks to order like Cheryl said, it'll defo be my 2nd choice (that ill be totally happy to have) if I miss out on the iCandy. 

Just been out for Chinese buffet with hubs, making the most of not needing a baby sitter while we can lol. My back has been so sore and I've been a bit crampy for the last few hours so gonna go to bed I think! x


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake I've an icandy but I'm eyeing up the pink bugaboo now. Can't buy yet though. 

Cath I only read one bit of comments but the fertility monitor can take a few cycles to sync with you and be correct. I wouldn't trust it just yet x


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you manage to get some rest cupcake.

Millie is fast asleep now and letting her mummy watch Star Trek, she's a good girl!

Oooh Chinese buffet sounds awesome, I love Chinese buffet coz then I can eat loads of starters like spring rolls and seaweed and salt and pepper wings mmmmm, I'm making myself hungry now lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi dani :hi:


----------



## cupcake1981

Starters are the best bit Bailey!!!

Hey Dani!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh and BBQ ribs and duck and pancakes nom nom nom


----------



## Dani Rose

Hi guys


----------



## cupcake1981

We had loads of duck, satay, prawn toast....yum, I could barely manage any main dishes!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how are u doing?x

Cupcake ur Chinese sounded yummy we went for an Indian yest but god my tummy was dodgy after it :sick:

Bailey aw sorry Millie was playing up hun at least she settled and u got to watch star trek.x

Hey dani how u doin Hun?x

Leo slept last night at his awkward time but we paid for it at half 10 when we fed him and tried to get him down or bed he screamed we argued we fell asleep.. I got up at half 4 and the same happened again... I was really annoyed with dh tho cos he was sayin at least ur sleeping thru the night but yest he didn't change one nappy or do one feed so I think I'm entitled to sleep thru and him to se to him as he's still on mat leave... Sorry for the rant..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, big :hugs:

MrsD, cath, and others with weekend plans, hope you had a great time!

Bailey, how is Millie and how's the family visit going?

Cupcake, nice you got to play with the prams (funny how things have different names!) I am so excited for you! Have you been shopping for anything else just yet? What are you going to do about te nursery since you might be moving before he comes? How's your back and worries?

Tawn, come on Maddie! You guys are in my thoughts, can't wait for you to hold your girl!

Also wanted to update for you, Cheryl,, tawn is in hospital, 3-4 cm on her own (after 30 some hours of contracting every 3-4 min!) and as soon as there is a room they will break her waters, so baby Maddie s on her way!

I survived my first day back with little tears but I think I was just functioning cause once I got home I had a bit of a cry. Yesterday is also, horrible timing, the day we lost our angel AND Emily seems to be sick again, slight slight temp and just acting like she feels worse, not better, AND I have definitely caught her bug, or something else and feel horrible so just lots going on! I think today is going to be cuddle on te couch day fr us sick girls, hopefully she cooperates!

I think DH realizes a bit more what it is like with her now, the poor things... She slept only about 40 minutes te entire time I was gone and, I guess, cried te first 3 hours and fussed practically the entire time. She dd take her bottles ok though thankfully! DH seemed surprised he didn't get any homework done, I was surprised he thought he'd be able to! He is good about it though, in general, and doesn't imply I sit around all day... In fact last night when I was having a sick, tired, hormonal moment he was saying I can let him help more (by talking to him when I'm upset, by asking him to do things, etc) and I said " but you work all day" and he said "so do you." He's a good one!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great about Tawn hoping it goes ok for her..cx

Amy I'm glad ur day back was ok Hun.. Yeah ur dh will realise now how hard work it is sorry Emily's sick again and I hope u feel better sn..x


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

Cheryl I think it's easy for the men to forget that we have just been through quite a physically draining experience, not only have we been pregnant for 9 months but then our bodies have gone through the trauma if giving birth (and in our case major surgery). We should be far more tired right now than they are, and the purpose of paternity leave is for them to look after us women as well! I had a bit of a cry at df coz of that, I think explaining to him in terms of other surgery to see if that helped him understand, I said "how would you treat someone who has just been in hospital for a major operation such as a transplant? Wouldn't you insist that they rest as much as possible and not do anything?" He said yes so I asked him to try and remember that my recovery was no different and I needed more help and be able to get sleep whilst he was off. 

Amy oh no I hope Emily's fever doesn't come back!! I'm glad your dh realises what it's like being alone with a baby all day too, it's amazing how quickly time passes and you seem to have not been able to do anything except look after baby!
Well done for getting through the day, it must have been very tough for you. Have a nice relaxing day of cuddles on the sofa today.

Afm family visit is going great, got my great Aunty and my mum coming up later with my aunt and her husband again (they came yesterday too). They got me a Peter Rabbit First Baby Book and I'm so happy coz I love Peter Rabbit so much!!

And sorry on the tmi here, but movicol works wonders, it doesn't hurt half as much when I poop lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad the meds are working and your bum isn't hurting so much! Especially since the medicine tastes so bad, at least it works!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, it makes it easier to drink it knowing its actually working lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno bailey I shud of said tht to him.. The gd thing is we argue when Leo is screaming and as soon as he's settled it's as if we never had a crossed word so I guess thts a gd thing.. We're going to try and keep Leo up today after each feed to see if this helps him sleep later.. I can't wait till he can go 6 hours thru the night the longest he goes is 4 the now.. I'm glad it's easier for u to poop Hun.. Nothing worse when ur struggling to go.x

Amy enjoy ur cuddles Hun... Wot weight it wee Emily now? Leo's getting weighed on tues can't wait to see wot he is..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, she was 11lb 11oz last week at the doctor, she has grown sooo much! It's funny, cause she is on the smaller size for her actual age but on the bigger size for,her adjusted age!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Cheryl I hope Leo will sleep at a better time today so you can get a better nights sleep. And hopefully ur dh will change some nappies too!

Amy aww I hope emily and you feel better soon

Bailey glad ur feeling better :)

Hi Dani!! I'm glad to see Amie's been gaining weight!!

Very exciting that little Maddie is on her way!

AFM, I think my plan on not letting myself stress over this cycle hopefully actually worked to my advantage lol. Most other cycles I'm stressing over it, but this time I decided since it's less then 3 months now until my wedding I should still try but not worry about it as much. I'm 2 dpo now, and Fertility Friend has given a "High" on the intercourse timing analyser! I didn't even know there was a "high" since I've never been given that before lol just "Good" or unfortunatly a few cycles a "low". So I'm hoping it'll be a good thing, but if not it's ok, I'll try not to stress over it til after the wedding!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy she's getting a big girl now thts great..x

Shellie thts gd ff gave u high.. Yeah don't stress cos u hav ur wedding to look forward to Hun... So exciting I cud hav my wedding day I've and over its amazing.x


----------



## AmyB1978

Shellie, are you getting so excited for your wedding or are you still feeling like its far away?


----------



## ShellieLabTek

I'm just looking forward to it all being over actually. I'm not stressed about it or anything like that, I just wanna be married to DF already! lol Plus I'm not one for parties or dancing, I'm usually the girl that spends the whole night sitting at the table! but i'm gonna do my best to enjoy it all, even if I have to have a drink or two to relax. Unless I'm pregnant of course lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Shellie I'm the same at weddings myself but I danced all night at my wedding and loved every minute. I wish is known before how much I would enjoy it so is have looked forward and anticipated it more, it really will be the best day of your life xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm the same as cupcake.. U cudnt get me off the dance floor at my wedding loved it so much. X


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies :wave: any updates on Tawn? Is Maddie here yet?x

Well Leo had 5oz before bed last night and slept from 11.30 till 5 last night hubby got up with him so he's having a long lie while I did the morning feed this morning..x

Hav u ladies hav nice plans for the bank holiday mon?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hi Cheryl!!

Maddie is here! She was born at 11pm last night and is around 8.5lb I think! All done with gas and air and hypnobirthing!

We have to see my inlaws today which I'm dreading as I've not seen them since the fall out and I'm still pissed off about it all, but were only going for a bit and then coming home to finish all the sorting out we started yesterday! Cleared out under our bed and have about 5 bags for the tip!

Glad Leo gave you guys a good stretch of sleep last night!

X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah maddies here :happydance: congratulations Tawn go u with ur gas and air wish I had a birth like tht if my little minx was in position..x

Cupcake good luck for today Hun at the inlaws.. Yeah u defo need to get everything done before ur boy comes cos once he's here you'll be lucky to hav time to wash ur hair never mind tidy lol..xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm guessing everyone is out enjoying the sunshine lol!!

Hope you are all good and had a lovely bank holiday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Our chatty thread has gone very quiet now that you all have your bubbas. I hope you all had a lovely bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## baileybubs

I was still here today lol, did you have a good bank holiday weekend mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

I had a weekend of DIY in the house and on the boat, my arms are killing me haha

Did you have a nice weekend with your family visiting and the gorgeous weather? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's been lovely. It's great to have had sun for a change!!

So you've not had much of a relaxing weekend then mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad you got some nice weather too, I thought you only got rain in your neck of the woods haha

That picture you posted of Millie smiling on fb is gorgeous, you should get it blown up to put on the wall :) 

Nope not much relaxing, I was either gardening, fitting together bedroom furniture or getting dirty on the boat (but not in a good way) but at least I'm keeping the bingo wings away, my arm muscles don't know what's hit them


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad you got some nice weather too, I thought you only got rain in your neck of the woods haha

That picture you posted of Millie smiling on fb is gorgeous, you should get it blown up to put on the wall :) 

Nope not much relaxing, I was either gardening, fitting together bedroom furniture or getting dirty on the boat (but not in a good way) but at least I'm keeping the bingo wings away, my arm muscles don't know what's hit them


----------



## MrsDuck

Oops what happened there? :blush:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol double post!

Funny you should say about that pic in fb coz my mum has had it blown up to put up lol! She was smiling just for me when I took that and for a change it looked like a real smile instead of a windy one haha!!

And yeah shocked at the sun as it usually does rain up here, or is at least cloudy!

Lol about the bingo wings, mine are terrible!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bingo wings :rofl: did you make that up?!?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no Amy it's actually a phrase we have over here to describe slightly flabby arms that need toning.....they are called bingo wings coz usually it's older ladies who have them that go to play bingo lol! And my arms are definitely a little flabby, the muscle could definitely do with some toning (along with every other muscle in my body haha!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha bingo wings.....my upper arms are my most hated part of my body! 

Urgh work, how long til I finish....... :(


----------



## baileybubs

Do mean how many hours til you finish today cupcake or how many weeks til your finish for mat leave lol!
Do I remember you saying that you wouldn't be going back to this job after baby? I know you don't like working there.


----------



## cupcake1981

A bit of both tbh Bailey! I count down the hours everyday and will be in Mat leave countdown once I decide when I'm going!

Yes I hate working here. I only want to work 3 days when I go back and my company are really inflexible so don't think ill be able to come back anyway so that will probably make my decision for me!

How are you today? Did you have a talk with df? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I had a chat with him, I asked him if he understood why it was bothering me and he said "coz you never get to see me" and I said "no I'm not bothered about that!!" Lol, sounds so nice of me doesn't it haha! So I was right, he didn't get why I was upset. So I explained (again!) that it was because he just thinks he can swan off and do whatever he wants and yet here I am unable to go to the loo at times coz I'm too busy with OUR daughter. So he said that I could go out and leave her with him if I wanted (I mentioned the idea of swimming) but I pointed out that its kinda difficult to find the time when he is always going to the gym whenever he's not at work! He agreed that we need to make time for me to be able to do some things too instead of him just assuming that he can go out whenever he feels like it. 

I'm the same as you with returning to my job. If they aren't flexible I'll have no choice.


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you mention as well that it might be nice for him to want to come home on his break and spend some time with his baby daughter? I think I'd be as upset about that as her babyhood will fly by and if he's not careful, he'll miss it!

Well I've wanted to leave for about 4 years but I've been to lazy! If I have no choice then they'll be doing me a favour!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah I said that to him, I also mentioned the BBQ and how he spent all his time with his nephews and nieces and basically left his own daughter with me. I asked him if he found her boring lol and warned him that if he wasn't careful he wouldn't develop much if a bond with her if it was always me that tended to her even when he is around, coz she already has plenty of time with me when he isn't around. 

I feel kinda like that too with my job. I don't want to go back there and if they aren't flexible it will force me to find something else but I know if they are flexible I will end up back there. The thing is after working there for almost 2 years I know that they may well be flexible at first if it suits them but then further down the line they can start to be awkward. A work colleague of mine had her shifts changed and had no choice in it and it caused loads if problems with child care.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah my work tend to be like that to, they let you come back on the basis that you want and then 'business needs' change and you get forced to increase your hours! 


What did he say when you said that to him? X


----------



## baileybubs

Well he said that he thought she was asleep whilst he was playing with the twins and just mumbled about bonding with her. I basically said he shouldn't just assume that she's asleep though and should maybe he should actually check on her. I do worry that if something happened to me he'd be completely lost!!! I think it's about time he had some time on his own with her so he can realise how much attention he needs to pay to her, not for my benefit but for his and hers too. They need to get to know each other more. 

And yeah I love that phrase "business needs", they have every right to change anyone's hours coz it's in our contracts but why bother taking anybody on/back after maternity when they clearly tell you that they can only work certain days and times.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake and Bailey, I hope you get what you need with work, and that sounds like to not go back!

Cupcake, how is your back? How are you feeling? How is baby boy cupcake? Are they going to be able to get you a new chair at work?

Bailey. Sorry DF isn't showing as much interest in Millie as you would like. I think part of it just might be that daddies are different then mamas, at least in this early stage. I could stare at her for hours, even if she is asleep, DH doesn't seem to be that way at all. He's mentioned he can't wait for her to play... And I just love this snuggle baby stage, even if it can be hard!

Hi MrsD and anyone else lurking! Hope you are well!

Emily is still congested but has been keeping her temp under the guideline the pediatrician gave us. I just want her all better, it's been 3 weeks! We think she might actually have allergies along with whatever virus she had. 

She managed to get me sick, or perhaps it was the trips to the Dr. I am hoping I can avoid going to the dr myself but dunno if I will as I am prone to colds turning into sinus infections or bronchitis.

On a brighter note, Emily did three clever things in the last day....

1. She just slept through the night, for 9 hours!!!
2. She slept without a swaddle for the first time for an hour nap yesterday AND she put herself to sleep for the same nap (with minimal crying!)
3. She has started playing with toys and she actually was holding the toy an brought it to her mouth yesterday to suck on it!

Such a clever baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw wow well done Emily!!! She's growing up so fast! Wow to the 9 hours sleeping that's fab Amy! Funny you should say about your dh saying she can't wait til Emily can play, coz my df said he can't wait til Emilia can talk lol! Clearly they just don't find as much interest in just looking at the little miracles we created like we do!

Hi Shellie I see you lurking hope you are well!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I can totally wait for Emily to talk. I might be wrong but I have a feeling she's going to be a spit fire!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bet Emilia is too, think she'll take after her mummy and be very opinionated haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Your bubbas are all growing so fast, they will be crawling before you know it and then there will be no stopping them xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know and then we'll be in trouble lol! At least at the mo I can still do stuff and know she's still in her basket or chair haha!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lol, when I go to the grocery store with her we get home and park in our garage and then I bring her into the house in her car seat and set her in the family room while I unload the car, I can watch her as I go back and forth by her... Just the other day I was wondering how I'm going to pull it off when she's mobile! ( if I am lucky enough to still be home with her on weekdays when DH is at work.)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw well done Emily on the sleeping!! I bet you felt amazing this morning Amy! Sorry you might be getting sick tho, hopefully you fight it off am quicker than Emily did x

Where is Cheryl last few days? 

I have to go out to a work do tonight (bowling lol), not sure how ill manage that considering I look like I'm smuggling a bowling ball myself at the moment, and again tomorrow night, it's actually gonna kill me 2 nights out in a row!!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't tire yourself out cupcake!! I can't imagine managing to bowl whilst preggo lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm gonna give it a go! I'm not confident!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you have a good time cupcake and you can always use the old lady ramp ;) xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol the ultimate humiliation!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cupcake aw not long now till ur mat leave.. I hope u get a better job once u return to work after u hav ur boy...x

Amy thts great ur little Emily is coming on.. 9 hrs sleep I can't wait for tht..x

Hey mrs d how's the furniture?x

Bailey I really hope ur df makes an effort Hun... I'd be so annoyed cos being with a baby all day is hard enuf never mind when he's not working he's out at the gym I'd kill dh...x

Well yesterday we took Leo to the drs turns out he had a touch of colic and has thrush.. So using infacol and he gav us drops for the thrush.

Today we went shopping it was great dh picked his bday prezzies and I treated myself to new underwear £95 omg but I think I deserve it as the only underwear I hav bought in the last year was maternity pants and nursing bras lol.. Oh I need to learn how to put my pram down I can't do it dh was killing himself laughing at me cos he says its so easy and I can't work it out... :confused:


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol the ultimate humiliation!

:rofl: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl :hi: you deserve new underwear :) I bet you feel sexy again now that you aren't in maternity ones. Aw you poor thing with the pushchair but give it a couple of weeks and you'll be a whizz. I remember taking my nan and my little cousin out when he was a baby, and there was the pair of us in the car park pulling and pushing this pram trying to get it to go down, we had to ask a mummy who was parked by us to help us :blush: 

I haven't done anymore furniture building since the other night as we've been concentrating on getting the boat sorted while its out of the water, although I don't know which hurts my arms more :(


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies

Hey aw ur arms must be killing u... Mastered the pram lol took about an hour of frustration but then we realised dh is left handed so I had to do it at the other side lol.. I don't feel sexy mrs d at all quite the opposite I've got stretch marks on my tummy and still hav the hairy tummy the mw said wud go after pregnancy nd my tummys really flabby got a wedding in 2 wks and il need to go get some spanx to try flatten my tummy :( 

Me and dh had an argument this morning too I hate how he just leaves Leo to scream.. This morning he took him down stairs to let me lie on and all I cud hear was him screaming and I heard dh slam the door shut so he cudnt hear him. So Iran down went mental and took him upstairs with me... I just feel when Leo's awake dh is either in the garden, in his bed or on his computer... Sorry for the rant had to get it off my chest..x

U all back to work today?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you only had Leo 3 weeks ago, you are being too tough on yourself, I'm sure you'll look stunning at the wedding xx
Yay for getting the hang of the pram :happydance: 
Rant away hun, I think all your dh/df's are the same, they don't seem to know how to interact with them while they are little babies, they all seem to be waiting til they are a bit older and can 'play'. 

Nope I'm not at work today, it's a hard day of scrubbing and polishing the boat instead :(


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Cheryl, morning mrs d!

How are you both today?

Mrs d I hope you aren't overdoing it with all this work on the boat and your house! You'll be shattered!! I'm guessing you've not heard any follow up from your letters yet?

Cheryl I agree with mrs d I think all our men just don't know what to do with our babies whilst they are this young. I have decided that on my dfs next day off I am going to go swimming and leave him with Emilia for a couple of hours so he can maybe try and bond with her a bit when I'm not there. 
And I get what you mean about the tummy, I hate the way it looks in a way but I actually don't care what other people think lol, I'm proud to have a post-birth tummy flap and stretch marks lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw happy cleaning mrs d lol.. At least ur not working. X

Bailey aw men are hopeless.. All my dh keeps saying is I'm not enjoying him at all the now he's either sleeping or screaming... So thank gd he's back at work tomoro cos I might of killed him if he wasn't lol..x

Aw bailey hav u heard of baby sensory classes? I'm taking Leo as sn as he's 6 wks it looks great quite pricey tho its £7 per class. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm not sure what these men expected from newborn babies lol!!

In a way I am glad df is at work again but I hate that he works evenings so whenever she's fussy and has her grumpy hour (which sometimes is 2 or 3 hours!) he's at work and she is like clockwork and settles down to sleep about 15 mins before he gets home!


----------



## cupcake1981

My hubs thinks I'm gonna give birth to a toddler who he'll straight away be able to take to play football and stuff, I keep having to remind him that he has a couple of years of sick and poo b4 he gets that lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno... They forget its important to still interact with them even tho u don't get much back from them.x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol bless him, I dont think he'll get very far trying to play football with a newborn. Even I am actually surprised at just how much Emilia sleeps! I always think she wont sleep during the night coz of how much she has slept during the day but she's fine!


----------



## baileybubs

Grrr it wouldnt let me post to reply to you cheryl!!

I have told df that she'll never be daddys little girl if he doesnt spend any time with her lol


----------



## CherylC3

I kno bailey they sleep so much lol.. Are u enjoying all ur food u cudnt eat while pg? I'm loving dippy egg and pâté is amazing... Still not had a wine tho. X


----------



## baileybubs

You know I still haven't had any pate! I'll have to get some when I go to Asda in a bit! I had some cider on Monday too at the BBQ we went too. It took me forever to drink it though lol.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey and Cheryl, :rofl: at least we are all in it together!

MrsD, somehow I missed that you are working on the boat so I was picturing you out in the warm sun on a lake or something relaxing!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Amy it's good to spk to our ladies who are in the same boat as u..x

Well the drops the dr has gave Leo has made him really sick he's been sick after every feed my poor little man.. Hubby's away to pick up another prescription so I hope he's ok after this..x


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like all your men came out of the same mould haha

Aw poor Leo I hope the new prescription helps x

Amy I wish we were out on the water, I'm absolutely knackered, overdone it today is an understatement, I've had to leave hubby at the boat and come home for a sleep, I can barely keep my eyes open, and oh man am I going to be sore tomorrow, I don't know what hurts more my back, arms or legs, I'm off for a soak in the bath

Is anyone doing anything nice for the weekend? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun enjoy ur bath... I forgot wot a bath is like lol.. Hubby's back to work tomoro so I've got visitors coming tomoro and sat to meet Leo then I think on sun il get my mum to get us and we ill go to her house for a few hrs and see gus cos they still hav him the now. U doing anything nice?


----------



## MrsDuck

That will be nice Cheryl, different people to chat to and a change of scenery at your mums. How long is your mum keeping gus for? xx

My weekend will be more boat stuff I'm sure :( but we are due to go out for dinner with a group of friends at some point over the weekend which will be nice :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht sounds nice Hun... U kno I'm not sure how long for cos we had him last wk for an overnight and he was great with Leo so maybe just a few more weeks..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good news that's your 2 babies get on ok ;) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is Leo still like clockwork with his crying in the evening? x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah well he has been better last night and tonight but its his colic tht is the problem at night x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how are you all today?

Mrs d are you knackered still from all that work? Hope you can manage to rest a bit at some point today!

Cheryl how long have you used the Infacol for? I have found it really works but only after a few days. Emilia still has a bad evening every now and again but most nights she's just a bit cranky and grumpy in the evening rather than intensely crying for hours!! 

As for us, well Emilia has an umbilical hernia, I'll have to take a pic to show you next time I change her, but it's basically her intestines bulging at her belly button where there's a hole in her stomach muscles at the point where the umbilical cord attached. It's not a huge problem but she might need a small surgery when she's older if it doesn't manage to fix itself. It doesn't seem to bother her but it looks freaky when she strains or cries coz it bulges further lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Millie xx

How come they aren't doing a little op now, or is there the chance it will close on its own? x


----------



## baileybubs

There's a good chance it will close on its own once she starts moving around more and crawling, plus I think as its not harmful they don't want to do anything whilst she's so young. The doctor has actually said that because its bigger that's a good thing because there's less chance of it getting stuck and blocked. But that also means there's more chance of it not being able to get pushed back in by itself.


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed it sorts itself out xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, Emily had a small umbilical hernia as well. Her's stayed out pretty much all the time but went out further when she was upset/crying. We were told the same, that its not an issue and they often take care of themselves.... Just to watch for signs of it being stuck out. Her's has actually already started to go in on its own... It is barely there now and mostly looks "normal!" We didn't expect it to repair itself this early, but it is certainly doing so! It got worse a bit after her cord fell off and then started to get better a few weeks ago when she started to be sat/stood up (she, obviously, isn't sitting or standing on her own yet) more and wiggling around more. 

Hopefully Millie's will do,the same!


----------



## MrsDuck

By the sounds of it it's quite common, hopefully neither Emily or Millie will need an op xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the health visitor said they are quite common. Hoping it will go back in itself but if is quite big so we'll just have to see. I have to say I was impressed with myself for not panicking too much about it, I thought I'd be one of those mums that worried excessively about every little thing but I didn't let this panc me, despite it being so big lol! It only developed over the last week or so.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor little Millie and Emily, is it more likely in girls than boys did your mw say? Is it quite noticeable then? It must have been a bit of a shock to see when you changed her. Hopefully Millie's will close soon like Emily's xxx

I'm glad this week is over, I've only had a 3 day week but this week has gone sooo slowly and we are really quiet at work so the days drag, but hey it's the weeeeeeekend now yay


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies poor wee Emily and Millie..x

Well Leo was back at the drs was bringing up all his bottles from yest.. So he's got gaviscon to go in his bottles.. Plus we hav bought dr brown anti colic bottles to see if they help.. They look a nightmare to use right enuf.x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I've used dr browns with a baby I used to watch... Cleaning them is the pain, just cause of all the extra parts, it assembling them is easy once you've done it a few times. They can really help though, hopefully it works for wee Leo! Hopefully the gaviscon also helps!

Emily's hernia was really noticeable ( and also showed up a bit after she was home from the NICU) if I get a chance to go in my computer I will post photos of it when it was popped out and from now. They are more common in babies tat are early, not sure about in girls?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I hope the new bottles help xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks they seem a nightmare to put together il end up using the tommee tippee ones again for convenience lol.. Well hubby's working tomoro early shift so we hav decided when he's early he will sleep on the air bed with a sleeping bag in the spare room so it's horrible not getting a cuddle :(


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, cheryl my df cvan just manage to sleep through any noise me and Millie make during the night, he's such a heavy sleeper!!

How was Leo last night? Millie was a bit cranky and the only way she seems to calm is falling asleep on me, which I dont mind but I dont want her to get into a habit of the only way she'll fall asleep is on me or else we'll have a problem when she's older and we are trying to get her into a routine and in her own room.

Here's a pic of her hernia

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1449_zps9ff7ca17.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1448_zps0fda571c.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I bet you missed your cuddles with hubby last night :( xx

Oh wow bailey that is quite big, I'm glad it doesn't cause her any problem though xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she doesn't seem bothered by it, it's just me that's a bit freaked out by it lol!

How are you today mrs d? Anything exciting planned for the weekend? I hope the weather is better down there, it's horrible here!! Feels like we are back in winter again! 
I hope you are relaxing this weekend instead of doing more work on your house or boat!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bailey god tht looks bad Hun.. I'm glad she's in no pain tho... Yeah mrs d I bet ur weathers nice down there it's awful up here pouring down..x

Well Leo slept 10.30 till 3.30 fed burped and back to sleep till 7.30 so hoping he keeps this up.. He's having his lunchtime nap the now lol well he apps every cpl hours anyway, got one of my customers coming today to see him was wanting her to come this morning cos hubby's now finished work and wud of liked some time together but hey ho.. U still getting lots of visitors bailey?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl Millie is in a pretty similar pattern, feeds at 10pm wakes again between 2 and 4am then sleeps til 7-9am. Some nights she doesn't even wake in the middle and goes straight through til about 5.30-6am. 
No we don't get many visitors now, thankfully, it's great to see everyone but it really puts her off her routine coz she stays awake longer than she normally would then gets cranky. Plus they don't always understand how tired you are, my best friend bless her, was coming up once a week and cooking me tea but she was staying til almost 10pm, and although I'm always awake at that time I'm not really awake enough for having a full conversation with another adult lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

A thts great I can't wait till Leo lasts till 5 or 6, I kno wot u mean.. I wudnt hav anyone over at night cos thts his fussy time lol..x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

_for tomorrow...for all of us that have experienced a loss or several losses...love you all!
_

Dear Mr. Hallmark,

I am writing to you from heaven,
and though it must appear

A rather strange idea,
I see everything from here.

I just popped in to visit,
your stores to find a card

A card of love for my mother,
as this day for her is hard.

There must be some mistake I thought,
every card you could imagine

Except I could not find a card,
from a child who lives in heaven.

She is still a mother too,
no matter where I reside

I had to leave, she understands,
but oh the tears she's cried.

I thought that if I wrote you,
that you would come to know

That though I live in heaven now,
I still love my mother so.

She talks with me, and dreams with me;
we still share laughter too,

Memories our way of speaking now,
would you see what you could do?

My mother carries me in her heart,
her tears she hides from sight.

She writes poems to honor me,
sometimes far into the night

She plants flowers in my garden,
there my living memory dwells

She writes to other grieving parents,
trying to ease their pain as well.

So you see Mr. Hallmark,
though I no longer live on earth

I must find a way,
to remind her of her wondrous worth

She needs to be honored,
and remembered too

Just as the children of earth will do.

Thank you Mr. Hallmark,
I know you'll do your best

I have done all I can do;
to you I'll leave the rest.

Find a way to tell her,
how much she means to me

Until I can do it for myself,
when she joins me in eternity. 
*
Happy Mother's Day From Heaven...*

It's the busiest day in Heaven
I'm planning a big surprise
To let you know I love you... 
And that no one ever dies.
Even though you're down below
And I am up above,
I'm sending you these wishes
And all my angel love.
It's really quite exciting
To plan this big event.
For lots of gifts will come your
way And all are heaven sent.
First, I'll take a bubble bath-My splashes might cause some
rain. But knowing all the fun I'm
having,
Will help to ease your pain. Next, I'll get some pictures
In my halo and my gown.
So when you get to Heaven,
You can show them all around.
I have color crayons in Heaven,
And I will draw some stars so
bright
And place them in the sky today For you to see at night.

Then, Jesus will have story time.
And I will sit upon his lap.
He'll tell me all about you
Just before I take a nap.
I'll wake up full of energy
And play a game or two.
Before I finish sending
All my love to you
After snack I'll write a song
For all the birds to sing.
And know I've made you happy
With all the joy it brings.
At nighttime I'll be tired.
But I'll still hold you tight.
My arms will wrap around you
And keep you through the night.
And when you finally slumber,
I will kneel to pray.
Asking God to bless you
On this special Mother's bay.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw poor Millie! That looks painful but like you say probably bothers her more than it does you! Will it mean she can't have tummy time?

Sounds like you are both getting your babies into a routine Cheryl and bailey. Visitors will drive me mad when baby is born, I hate having people in my house lol!

Amy so you work today? Hope day 2 is better than lady week x

I ordered my pram today! Scary stuff!!! Think I'm starting to like blue to ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake, she can still have tummy time coz it doesn't hurt and it's soft and squishy so just goes inwards when there's pressure on it. 

Yay for buying your pram Hun! Did you go for a neutral colour?


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc lovely poems Hun


----------



## cupcake1981

I went for the silver mint so yes neutral! All feels real now!

At 22 weeks were you getting lots of movement everyday? I still fel like he's quite quiet a lot, although I also think he's having a growth spurt as I'm so achy and crampy but maybe that's why he's quiet?


----------



## MrsDuck

The weather is poo here too, it's not raining but it's cloudy and blowing a gale :(

We were meant to be meeting friends tonight for dinner but that's not happening now so it's steak and onion baguette with salad for dinner at home instead. I guess it's just more DIY and work on the boat this weekend, sooner it's all done the better I suppose :wacko:

I'm glad Millie and Leo are settling into a routine for you, bailey are you going swimming one night this week and leaving df with Millie or would he panic on his own with her? xx

Cupcake yay for ordering your pram x

Amy I hope work was ok today x

Ttc those poems are lovely x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d! 

It's poo whether here to, went out without a coat on to, FAIL!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's like winter today, totally poo x


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc lovely poems Hun..xx

Aw mrs d I thot it wud be lovely down at urs..x

Cupcake yeah for the pram Hun I guess it's the icandy? I didn't notice a lot of movement till Xmas and I was 24 wks Hun after tht it got more and more each wk..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Cheryl I got the iCandy, once id set my heart on that nothing else would do. I love it and I know I won't regret it.

Thanks for the advice on movement, I feel him everyday but don't get a lot of kicks.....I still worry all the time and think something will go wrong!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I got much movement til after about 24 weeks if I remember, may have been a bit later. But I know that lots of movement didn't start happening til into the third tri cupcake.

Mrs d shame that your plans fell through. Your steak baguette sounds nicer than my reheated sausage casserole though if I can ever put Emilia down lol!!
And on Monday I am going to go swimming in the morning before he goes to the gym so he can look after her for a couple of hours without me, knowing my luck she'll just sleep the whole time for him lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for the work wishes but I didn't work today. My inlaws are in town to finally see Emily so I had requested off. I go back next Saturday.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

mrs d sorry ur plans changed, u doing anything today?x

Cupcake yeah for getting the icandy silver sounds lovely...x

Bailey great ur going swimming Hun... Be nice to hav a cpl hrs to urself. X

Amy hope u had a nice day with the family Hun..x

Well hubby did the night feed last night, u kno the last 2 nights I did it u never heard a peep from Leo he fed burped changed and went bac to sleep but no when hubby's up with him he farts about and I got woke up with Leo screaming.

Today I might get my mum to pick me up and go down to hers with him.. If I tot it wud stay dry I wud of walked but I'm not risking it cos its half an hr walk and looks like it might pour.xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's Sod's law she's bound to be on her best behaviour for daddy xx

Amy enjoy your time with your in laws xx

Cheryl sorry you got woken up, clearly hubby needs more practice ;) have fun at your mums xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs d hav u had a nice Sunday?xx

I've had a good day my mum took me over to my grans house then I went to my mum and dads with Leo and had dinner... Leo's had a great day hardly heard a peep from him...x


----------



## MrsDuck

Another full day of DIY at home and on the boat :( I'm shattered and can't wait for it all to be finished but, on the plus side I've had a good sort out of all my clothes and got loads to put into the charity collection bins :)

Aw I bet Leo enjoyed all the attention he got from everyone today, I'm glad you had a good time and I hope Leo continues to be a good boy for you tonight so you can get some sleep xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great mrs d I love having clearouts lol I do hav OCD with stuff like tht.. Aw he's been great all day and night.. Just hav to give him his feed before bed then hubby's doing the night feed so I hope he's quieter tonight lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

How did last night go Cheryl, was hubby better with Leo and did you get more sleep? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope everyone is ok, you are all very quiet today xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It us quiet isn't it! 

Hope you are ok mrs d x


----------



## baileybubs

I did write out a huge post earlier and thought I'd sent it but turns out I hadn't lol!

How is everyone? Hope you've all had a good day!

I'm battling mega toothache and think I'm getting period pains too but they are very faint at the mo. 
But on a positive note my little angel slept from 10pm til 7.30am last night!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow bailey that is a mega impressive sleep! No feeds or anything??? And no colic??

I remember you had toothache when you were preg. Is that the same tooth causing you jip? x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, hope your tooth feels better. Glad Millie slept so well! My period is back, weird, but back... Which is super lucky since I am breastfeeding and lots of times that keeps it away... Go figure!

MrsD, how's work going this week? Probably feels like a vacation after all you did last week when off!

Cupcake, how are you feeling? Have you made a decision on what to do with little blue cupcake's room? 

Cheryl, hope you and Leo are well and that the night feed with DH goes better!

Emily and I are ok, just recovering from the visit with the inlaws and she had a rough day yesterday so there was little time to post.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw sorry you have AF Amy hope its not too painful. I can barely remember what a period is like, I've hardly had any for almost a year!!! Sorry little Emily is unwell, I bet being passed from person to person when inlaws are visiting doesn't help!

Aw little blue cupcake I love that Amy! Well I went pinterest-ing last night and have seen lots of looks/colours that I like. I don't like baby blue as you all know so I'm thinking a soft pale dove grey with turquoise will look lovely with white furniture :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, that sounds gorgeous! I want to see pictures when you have things done! Have you swayed hubby on babys name yet? How is your back?

Emily is still congested, poor thing, but the fever seems to be now staying under the 101 the Dr said to look out for. We think she might have allergies. Over the weekend she did well and is generally fine with strangers/new people, so far. It's only when she is tired, hungry, or upset that it is mama and mama only that she wants. She did great Saturday and all day Sunday until partway through dinner (we went out with a large group and it took forever.) by the time we got seated ( it took over an hour) and ordered she was well on her way to a meltdown. I was wearing her and she napped for part of the wait time, i am pretty sure thats the only reason she lasted as long as she did. I ended up leaving with her in our car and DH's parents dropped him home later. She screamed the whole way home and when we got home and I brought her to me to nurse she smiled, sighed, and relaxed. She spent about 90 minutes nursing and snuggling before she went to bed. I was proud of how she handled the visit but knew she'd had it at dinner, clearly coming home for quiet Mama time was the right thing for her! I felt guilty for leaving and cutting the visit short and was worried that DH's family was going to judge me and my decision. On the way home in the car I decided it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks, that I am her Mother and know her best and its my right, and job, to take care of her needs.

I hope everyone is doing well... It's been so quiet!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I can't wait till Leo sleeps like tht...x

Mrs d I had a great sleep the night before last never even heard dh get up with Leo..x

Cupcake tht sounds so nice Hun I can't wait to see ur nursery when it's all finished...x

Amy sorry Emily is still not well... Thts good af has came Hun.. Ur body getting back to normal.. And u do kno wots best for Emily.x

Well Leo lasted 11 till 4.30 last night so tht was good.. The health visitor is just away and he now weighs 10lbs 14. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow what a little chunk Cheryl! So glad he's gaining weight! And sleeping better and longer!

Amy you know Emily better than anyone, you do what you think.

Lol nursery won't be done for a while!! But ill post pictures when it's done!

Bailey did you make it swimming yesterday? x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

No I didn't make it swimming cupcake, my dads been in hospital so I went to see him. Then when I got home I started with the toothache.
It's sooooo bad, and yeah it's the same tooth that's been a problem throughout my pregnancy. My stupid dentist aren't bloody answering the phone. I keep leaving messages and they just aren't getting back to me the bleeping bleepers!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl that's a good weight for Leo! How much is he up now then? Glad dh managed to get up with him without disturbing you.

Mrs d have you finished work for the day yet? You must be shattered after such a busy weekend. Did you manage to get it all finalised though?

Amy poor little Emily with allergies! Will you be having any tests done to see if she does?

Cupcake you are like me with the baby blue, I don't like baby pink lol! But there's no avoiding it when you have a girl, literally everything is pink. I've had to grow to like it. Although I do put her in yellow whenever I can but most of her clothes are pink. 

ATM I have been to the dentist and all he did was prescribe me antibiotics which hopefully will reduce the swelling and pressure and so stop the pain. 
Then gotta go back next week. I need this tooth taking out :-( 
My df has been brilliant though. He took the day off work and has looked after Emilia and me all day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> It us quiet isn't it!
> 
> Hope you are ok mrs d x

Wow cupcake, can't believe you're already 22 weeks along. That's awesome. Yay for team blue! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks ttc! How are you? Are you back to ttc again now?

Bailey how much does Millie weigh now? Btw is she Millie or Emilia these days? You seem to call her the latter more than Millie!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad you got antibiotics and that DF is looking after both if you! Is your Dad ok? I am not sure if we will have allergy testing done on Emily, it depends how she does. We both have allergies and we live in a bad area for them so,it wouldn't surprise me.

Cheryl, yay for DH managing the night feed without waking you! Leo is sure growing well! :)

Cupcake, you will grow to love blue because it will make you think f your lil' blue cupcake. At least that is how it worked for me with pink... I used to dislike all pink but now I,love her in pink!

TTC, hi! How are you doing?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it's funny how it can grow on you isn't it Amy, I think it's a case for me of she hasn't any other clothes in other colours really and she's so cute in everything lol!
My dad is ok but he was born with just one kidney and he had blood clots in it so that's why he's been in hospital. He's still in coz they need to make sure his kidney is working properly again but he's better than he was.

Cupcake yeah I've noticed I keep saying Emilia and not Millie, she's both to me anyway but I think coz when I'm talking to her I say "em-eeeeliaaaaaa" (in a baby voice lol) so keep using that name. Plus dfs family are being awkward, FIL said what's her name on her birth certificate so I said Emilia and he said that's what he will call her then, none of this Millie business.


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm sure no one judged you hun and how cute you got a big smile from Emily when you got home with her :) aw poor thing having allergies hopefully you can find out soon what to x

Bailey you poor thing toothache is the worst, I hope the antibiotics help fast x

Cheryl yay for a good nights sleep, hubby must be getting better haha x

Cupcake I like your Pinterest ideas, have you decided to decorate your current home now? Have you had any good viewings that might lead to an offer? x

Hi ttc how are you doing? x

Work is dragging but being home is too much like hard work haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I hope your dad is ok hun xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey hope your dad gets out of hospital soon. Urgh in laws are annoying arent they! 

Mrs d it seems our current agents are more useless than the last bunch of muppets. They never call with feedback, we always have to call them. We always get told viewing went well
And then never hear anything ever again. I think if we get to July and still no sale we're just gonna go ahead and decorate here. Been on the market since Match last year and I'm sick if it!!!

Amy I'm finding it hard to avoid blue, but I'm getting more comfortable with it I guess!

MW appointment tomo!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, my dad got me a bit worried on Sunday coz with only having one kidney if it fails there's no other option but dialysis but thankfully it seems ok.

Urgh the side of my face feels huge! It doesn't look it but it feels it!

Cupcake I would just decorate it anyway coz it could take a few months anyway, and you don't wanna leave it too late.

Mrs d have you heard anything back as a follow up you the letters you sent yet?

Cheryl how's Leo been today? How has his head been healing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good news about your dad bailey :)

Can they not fill the tooth or something? You poor thing are the antibiotic starting to work yet?

Nope I haven't heard anything back from my letter yet, they are useless, I'm going to write the next one if I haven't heard anything by this time next week

Cupcake that's rubbish, I'm not surprised you are sick of it x


----------



## baileybubs

No mrs d he just wants me to take the antibiotics to get rid of the infection and then he will remove the tooth.

It seems to have been ok the rest of the day and its just started hurting again now. 

Can't believe you haven't even had any acknowledgment! Make sure you get that second letter sent soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I didn't realise the tooth had to come out :( Sod's law it starts to hurt as you want to go to sleep x

I put my email address on the letter and they have spoken to me via email before so I thought it was out of order that I hadn't even had an acknowledgement of some sort yet


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Cheryl, I've used dr browns with a baby I used to watch... Cleaning them is the pain, just cause of all the extra parts, it assembling them is easy once you've done it a few times. They can really help though, hopefully it works for wee Leo! Hopefully the gaviscon also helps!
> 
> Emily's hernia was really noticeable ( and also showed up a bit after she was home from the NICU) if I get a chance to go in my computer I will post photos of it when it was popped out and from now. They are more common in babies tat are early, not sure about in girls?

Amy, your baby is just beautiful!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I'm trying to play catch up in here now girls. It might take me awhile but I'll get there. Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Lol, cheryl my df cvan just manage to sleep through any noise me and Millie make during the night, he's such a heavy sleeper!!
> 
> How was Leo last night? Millie was a bit cranky and the only way she seems to calm is falling asleep on me, which I dont mind but I dont want her to get into a habit of the only way she'll fall asleep is on me or else we'll have a problem when she's older and we are trying to get her into a routine and in her own room.
> 
> Here's a pic of her hernia
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1449_zps9ff7ca17.jpg
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1448_zps0fda571c.jpg

My ex's little niece had one of those, they eventually did surgery on her and she doesn't even look like she had one now so how coool is that? You going to have surgery for that at some point Bailey?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ShellieLabTek said:


> Cheryl I hope Leo will sleep at a better time today so you can get a better nights sleep. And hopefully ur dh will change some nappies too!
> 
> Amy aww I hope emily and you feel better soon
> 
> Bailey glad ur feeling better :)
> 
> Hi Dani!! I'm glad to see Amie's been gaining weight!!
> 
> Very exciting that little Maddie is on her way!
> 
> AFM, I think my plan on not letting myself stress over this cycle hopefully actually worked to my advantage lol. Most other cycles I'm stressing over it, but this time I decided since it's less then 3 months now until my wedding I should still try but not worry about it as much. I'm 2 dpo now, and Fertility Friend has given a "High" on the intercourse timing analyser! I didn't even know there was a "high" since I've never been given that before lol just "Good" or unfortunatly a few cycles a "low". So I'm hoping it'll be a good thing, but if not it's ok, I'll try not to stress over it til after the wedding!

Hi Shellie, i think your chart is looking fabulous! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Hi Cheryl!!
> 
> Maddie is here! She was born at 11pm last night and is around 8.5lb I think! All done with gas and air and hypnobirthing!
> 
> We have to see my inlaws today which I'm dreading as I've not seen them since the fall out and I'm still pissed off about it all, but were only going for a bit and then coming home to finish all the sorting out we started yesterday! Cleared out under our bed and have about 5 bags for the tip!
> 
> Glad Leo gave you guys a good stretch of sleep last night!
> 
> X

Yay Tawn's baby is here! Yay!!! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Hi guys

Dani, hi sweetie! How are you doing??? Been thinkin about you and hoping you're ok. i'm glad you still have sweet little Amie. :hugs: I hope she's doing ok!


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc - yeah it's a bit bigger again now since that picture so it will probably need surgery but they won't do it til she's a toddler.

Mrs d that's ridiculous that they haven't even sent a courtesy email to acknowledge you!!
And yeah they told me I needed the tooth out months ago but as I couldn't have an X-ray they had to leave it and I just had to keep using salt water and corsodyl to keep infection at bay. It must have finally given in to the infection!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope they can take it out soon Bailey and put an end to your misery! Don't they say you lose a tooth for every baby?

I've slept funny and can't move my next properly :(, falling apart these days!


----------



## Dani Rose

I lose a tooth every pg! It's pants. One broke last week and is in half now :-/


----------



## Dani Rose

Cupcake yay for icandy! I love pink or blue for a baby. Especially when brand new.


----------



## Dani Rose

Bailey why they waiting about hernia? Babies in NICU get that op all the time. Recovery is really fast. A lot get it the day before home x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's pants about your tooth, I hope they can get it out ASAP x
Poor emilia :( 

Hi ttc I see you got af so now your trying begins :happydance: x

Cupcake sore necks are evil you don't realise how much you use it til you can't, I hope it's better soon x

Hey dani amie is getting so big now it's great to see, do you know how much longer til you can take her home? x


----------



## Dani Rose

They say to aim for your due date so prob 4th July or thereabouts! I hope so!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope so xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That woman off 16 kids and counting must have false teeth then lol, I've actually got 2 to take out but only one of them is causing problems. I've always has crap teeth though coz I've had some come through without enamel when I was younger so they are all pretty weak. 

Dani I don't know why they won't do an op on her at the mo, strange. Maybe it's because it might solve itself soon anyway once she starts to move. I doubt it though coz it gets quite big when she strains so its probably quite a big hole and will need stitching up. It doesn't bother her though, I just start worrying when she really strains! Looks like it could burst but I'm pretty sure it won't!
Amie is looking so much bigger now!! Lets hope she can come home in July! How old is she now? She's such a little fighter isn't she?

Cupcake how's your back been? Did you get a new chair at work? Have you started a countdown to mat leave yet?

Cath how are you Hun? How's the cb trial going?

Tawn lovely pics of Maddie on fb! I still can't believe how blonde her hair is and how much she has! How are you finding things?

Cheryl how's you and Leo today?

Ttc fingers crossed for this cycle for you for that bfp!!

Afm my tooth (well its my gums really) is feeling better than it was, much better, now it's more of a dull aching pain. The swelling is still there so hopefully the antibiotics will bring that down more today, but I did manage to sleep really well last night. Went to bed at 11.30 and Emilia just had a feed, and she didn't wake me til 8am!!! What a good girl!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good girl emilia :happydance: and I hope the antibiotics kick in soon xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Ttc im reading your journal now hun xxxxx

  :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Heres a 20 week bump pic to - HUGE! :)

That's a PERFECT bump pic cupcake! So cute!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Cupcake I'm saying team blue too. Don't leave us waiting too long tomorrow :winkwink: xx
> 
> Amy so sorry Emily is still ill, it seems like its been ages now the poor thing x
> 
> Hey dani I'm loving all the pics and videos of Amie she's so cute, sorry she has another infection x
> 
> Tawn tick tock, tick tock, you poor thing you must be fed up by now come on maddie oh and I loved your blog x
> 
> Bailey how are you healing hun? x

Pics and videos of Amie?? I want to see!!!! Where are they?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Can't promise I will be here much but I will try to pop in, life is hectic at mo.
> 
> Sorry Emily is sick :( big hugs. Amie has a new infection too
> 
> Tawn I have never been 41 weeks pg, I cannot imagine. Well maybe bed rest felt similar, it sucked. I hope baby comes soon!!!

EVERYONE completely understands Dani. I'm still not sure I know all the details but I know you have one preemie from your twins still with you and I'm so glad for that. I'm sure she'll be in the hospital for a while? You take care!!! Always thinking about you girl. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Cupcake I think its like that if you just let the travel agents organise it, i know my supervisor went through thomas cook and she didnt even know what time she was getting married until she landed in Paphos!! So far iv picked the venue, the date, the time, going to decide what decorations i want, what colour scheme, photographer, videographer, cake, where i want the reception, if i want horse and Carriage (YES!!!) or a mercedes theres loads that ill be organizing, i could just leave it up to the planners but they still want some sort of input from you. I hope the massage works tonight hun,
> 
> Awww Tawn thats gutting about the sweep hun! But wahay for Induction date!! and only 2 days after my estimated date!! I hope she comes early hun!! WOOHOOO!! xx
> 
> Bailey where to did you get wed hun?
> 
> MrsD Hows work chick?
> 
> Cheryl how you coping? IS DH Still home? xxx

Yay, this all sounds amazing Cath to finally have a set date and plans are in motion. How EXCITING!!!  Sounds like you will be busy, busy, busy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Congrats on being fully baked tawn, I hope maddie makes an appearance soon. My ticker that I have needs to get to 6 months since treatment before I can start ttc (after my repeat scan which I haven't got the appointment date yet) x
> 
> Aw sorry Emily is still sick and Emilia can't poo, poor little bubbas xx
> 
> Cheryl keep the Leo pics coming, we don't get to see many of him as you aren't on fb x
> 
> Cupcake that's great that your back is a bit better x
> 
> Cath are you testing yet? x
> 
> Maryanne did you manage to capture your hubby? x
> 
> Ttc how are you? x


:wave:  MrsD, I'm pretty good. Back at the beginning of a fresh new cycle now so in the once again "hopeful" phase. I think I'm CD3 today so we shall see what this cycle brings. My period is very light so far, wish it was more obvious. That post-miscarriage chart was a doozy and then I think I O'd but then not sure because i didn't "feel" like I did but my temps and positive opk's confirmed I did so...here we are. Got test results back from my 14 vials that were taken and I have the MTHFR gene, don't know a whole lot about it yet so we have a doc appt the 29th to go over it all and what happens next. I think it's something treatable and we'll be ok so i'm happy about that. I'm just impatient and want to be pregnant again right away to erase these bad memories...well i know i can't erase them but i can bury them better if new memories take over! I'm talkin about being impatient and you are the MOST patient person I know on here!  I hope you're doing well too. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Here another.

Oh my goodness, just PRECIOUS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc That's great news that its treatable and hopefully your dr will explain it all at your appointment. I am very impatient too, I just haven't had much choice but to wait :( xx


----------



## AmyB1978

TTC, glad you are getting some answers and that you are onto the hopeful phase! Welcome back! We missed you.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> My boy, il catch up tomoro ladies thanks so much... I knew u guys wud guess I was in labour since I wasn't on at 2am every nite lol...xx

He's just perfect Cheryl.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Have you watched Dexter Tawn, that's REALLY good, try that next if not. Mad men is also amazing!!! Don Draper......OMG.....

I LOVE both those shows. I have to get caught up on them though...really behind. Those are two of the few DH and I watch together.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> morning ladies, where is everyone today?
> 
> As requested tawn and mrs d, theres some more pics of millie in the spoiler. She's a little poser when she's awake lol.
> 
> Cheryl i hope everything went ok, i am positive you must have been in labour now. Cant wait to see pics!!
> 
> Tawn what have you got planned for today? Hopefully you will be having a bit of a rest missy!!
> 
> Mrs d how are you holding up with work? Do you feel better for being back or still wish you were off?
> 
> Hippielove - i never did charting and temping hun so i dont have a clue i'm afraid, but fingers crossed its o time and you catch that eggy!!
> 
> Cupcake hows your back today?
> 
> Cath enjoy your day off work hun!! Although by the sounds of it you'll be doing loads of your little gemz work!
> 
> Amy hope you and emily are both good today, i love the pics you put on fb, how much she has grown!!
> 
> Afm - my scar seems to only be weeping slightly now, feels a little tender but hopefully these antibiotics are helping. Emilia had a really good night last night, we didnt have the usual 3 hours of crying and she woke at 4am and 8am to feed and is now still fast asleep!! Managed to stay in bed til 10am yay!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/558937_167429206749204_1160094886_n_zps742cc095.jpg
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/img_1347_zps374b5a76.jpg
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/img_1335_zpsd6738904.jpg

precious pics bailey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Bailey, she is so cute!!!! And I cannot get over how much she looks just like your dh!!!!
> 
> Hippielove, sorry no experience charting here either! I looked at your chart and realized
> I am NO help cause I have no idea what any of it means!!! Hope you o soon though!
> 
> Cupcake, we love dexter as well, we've watched all of them! I tried an episode of mad men and hated it though, I thought it was soooooooo boring! Does it get better?
> 
> Mrsd, you looking forward to your night out after a long week back then? Are you "socializing" tonight or tomorrow? :)
> 
> Cath, did your spotting/dark cm stop? How's your day off?
> 
> Amy, I agree with bailey, Emily is just gorgeous!!!
> 
> Cheryl, you reallllllly REALLY need to update us hun!
> 
> Shellie, is af gone now? What's your plan of attack this cycle?
> 
> Ttc, we haven't heard from you in a while! Hope you're ok hun!
> 
> Everyone else, hi!!!!
> 
> Afm, I couldn't stop complaining how bored I was this morning so I decided to take a very long (like 2hour!!!) bath while reading my "womanly art of breastfeeding" book to prepare myself since I hadn't read it for over a month. Now I am gonna head off to the store for
> Supplies for a baking marathon. I fancy black bottom cupcakes, which my mom always used to make when I was little! Yum!!!!

:wave: Hi Tawn! I'm here...playing catch up now. Doing pretty good.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I wish I knew about backache too mrs d, my back and coccyx are so achey at the mo coz I'm having to sleep on my back every night (ironic after months of not being able to sleep on my back at all). The only thing that ever helps me is my hot water bottle.
> 
> Cupcake that chair looks awesome!! I want one!
> 
> Hi ttc :hi:




MrsDuck said:


> I didnt realise you had to sleep on your back after a c section, why cant you sleep on your side or is it just because of the pain? Are you planning on going anywhere nice tomorrow if you do feel up to venturing out? xx
> 
> :hi: ttc x

Hi girls, i'm here! STALKING now and trying to catch up...wow...LOTS to catch up on here!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> TTC, glad you are getting some answers and that you are onto the hopeful phase! Welcome back! We missed you.

Thank you Amy, i missed you guys too!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc That's great news that its treatable and hopefully your dr will explain it all at your appointment. I am very impatient too, I just haven't had much choice but to wait :( xx

I know MrsD and I'm so sorry for that. It sucks. I can't wait til you're trying!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> That woman off 16 kids and counting must have false teeth then lol, I've actually got 2 to take out but only one of them is causing problems. I've always has crap teeth though coz I've had some come through without enamel when I was younger so they are all pretty weak.
> 
> Dani I don't know why they won't do an op on her at the mo, strange. Maybe it's because it might solve itself soon anyway once she starts to move. I doubt it though coz it gets quite big when she strains so its probably quite a big hole and will need stitching up. It doesn't bother her though, I just start worrying when she really strains! Looks like it could burst but I'm pretty sure it won't!
> Amie is looking so much bigger now!! Lets hope she can come home in July! How old is she now? She's such a little fighter isn't she?
> 
> Cupcake how's your back been? Did you get a new chair at work? Have you started a countdown to mat leave yet?
> 
> Cath how are you Hun? How's the cb trial going?
> 
> Tawn lovely pics of Maddie on fb! I still can't believe how blonde her hair is and how much she has! How are you finding things?
> 
> Cheryl how's you and Leo today?
> 
> Ttc fingers crossed for this cycle for you for that bfp!!
> 
> Afm my tooth (well its my gums really) is feeling better than it was, much better, now it's more of a dull aching pain. The swelling is still there so hopefully the antibiotics will bring that down more today, but I did manage to sleep really well last night. Went to bed at 11.30 and Emilia just had a feed, and she didn't wake me til 8am!!! What a good girl!

I'm not on your all's facebook, Tawn, I want to see pics!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Dani Rose said:


> Bailey why they waiting about hernia? Babies in NICU get that op all the time. Recovery is really fast. A lot get it the day before home x

have you not posted pics on here yet? i haven't seen any. :-(


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies hope ur all ok? 

I'm super busy with Leo and visitors not had a minute, il try and proper update tomoro. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ttc - yeah it's a bit bigger again now since that picture so it will probably need surgery but they won't do it til she's a toddler.
> 
> Mrs d that's ridiculous that they haven't even sent a courtesy email to acknowledge you!!
> And yeah they told me I needed the tooth out months ago but as I couldn't have an X-ray they had to leave it and I just had to keep using salt water and corsodyl to keep infection at bay. It must have finally given in to the infection!

Yeah, come to think of it, my ex's little niece didn't have hers until a toddler too. She did just fine with it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Thanks ttc! How are you? Are you back to ttc again now?
> 
> Bailey how much does Millie weigh now? Btw is she Millie or Emilia these days? You seem to call her the latter more than Millie!

Hi! I'm pretty good. Getting better every day. Can't wait to finally try again this cycle now that I finally got a normal AF. We're both ready! I'm only CD3 so it will be a bit til i'm in the 2ww again but i'm excited.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Bailey, glad you got antibiotics and that DF is looking after both if you! Is your Dad ok? I am not sure if we will have allergy testing done on Emily, it depends how she does. We both have allergies and we live in a bad area for them so,it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Cheryl, yay for DH managing the night feed without waking you! Leo is sure growing well! :)
> 
> Cupcake, you will grow to love blue because it will make you think f your lil' blue cupcake. At least that is how it worked for me with pink... I used to dislike all pink but now I,love her in pink!
> 
> TTC, hi! How are you doing?

Hi Amy!!! :wave: I'm good, ready to see what's in store for this cycle!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Amy I'm sure no one judged you hun and how cute you got a big smile from Emily when you got home with her :) aw poor thing having allergies hopefully you can find out soon what to x
> 
> Bailey you poor thing toothache is the worst, I hope the antibiotics help fast x
> 
> Cheryl yay for a good nights sleep, hubby must be getting better haha x
> 
> Cupcake I like your Pinterest ideas, have you decided to decorate your current home now? Have you had any good viewings that might lead to an offer? x
> 
> Hi ttc how are you doing? x
> 
> Work is dragging but being home is too much like hard work haha

Hi MrsD!!!  I'm good...just another day in paradise here. He, he...


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow ttc that was some catch up, don't stay away for so long this time ;) haha x

I hope you are having a nice time with all your visitors Cheryl x


----------



## baileybubs

That really was a mammoth catch up ttc lol!!

Hi mrs d hope you've had a good day!

Did anyone watch the first episode of the suspicions of mr Whicher? It was originally on a year or so ago but they repeated it this week before the new episode was on and my TiVo missed the end of it!! I was gutted, it's just not on watching a murder mystery and not getting the end of it lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey did you scream, I hope you find someone else that watched it so that you can find out how it ends x

I've not had a bad day thanks, work is just quiet and boring at the moment x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I wouldn't have minded mrs d but it had taken me over 2 hours to watch it with Millie's usual grumpy hour crying and feeding her so I had paused it a million times lol!
And I've just been informed that ITV was running late on Sunday coz of football so that just annoys me even more lol!

Sorry work is boring for you, your an estate agent aren't you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I would have screamed for sure and you can't even iplayer it if it was on that long ago :( 

Yup I'm an estate agent, I'm used to being really busy which I love but I hate these quiet periods


----------



## baileybubs

It's ok I have just found it on YouTube yay!!! Lol, there's loads if comments on it from other people saying thank god it was uploaded on there coz they missed the end on Sunday too coz of the football haha.

How come its so quiet in your work at the mo?


----------



## MrsDuck

Good I'm glad you found it :happydance: it would have driven you mad otherwise

A mixture of things really, the market and our company's lack of advertising I'm sure doesn't help :(


----------



## baileybubs

I hope it picks up for you soon, I hate being bored at work, would always rather be busy


----------



## MrsDuck

For those of you not on FB my dh put our camera on top of the car then we went out for dinner, parked up, drove back home after dinner, then found the camera still on the roof of the car :dohh: we're lucky it was still there


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, the day seems so much longer when you aren't doing anything


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I saw that about the camera! That was so lucky!!! I'm always bored at work to, I've lost all my motivation, and it's even harder to give a shi* now I'm on mat leave countdown!!!! Praying I can find something else that pays ok part time and not have to go back there!!!!

Bailey are you driving again?

Ttc sounds like you're in a good place hun. It's great that something has been uncovered so you can get treated and have your rainbow!!!! Will you get clomid straight off again, that helped you fall last time didnt it. I took super high dose FA this time, is that normally treatment for mthfr? GL this cycle x


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, hope you have a busier day at work ( seems odd to wish that for someone!) today! So crazy about your camera! That it didn't fall off or wasn't taken!

Bailey, glad you got to see the end of your show, that would suck! How's Millie?

Cupcake, not too long left for you at work now, I remember feeling like the end of work would never come, then it came early and so did Emily!:haha:
Are you having fun getting things for, and picking things out for, your lbcc? (Little blue cupcake)

Ttc, so glad to have you back, that was quite the catch up you had!

AFM, I am soo hungry lately. I have been hungrier than usual since giving birth, I believe it is from nursing, but it seemed to have settled only to come back twice as intensely lately!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

How are you all today?

Cupcake yes I have been driving again although technically I shouldn't until after tomorrow (the magical 6 week mark!). I feel fine driving but I'm sure if an accident were to happen then my insurance probably wouldn't cover it as I have been told not to drive. 

Mrs d hope you have a better and busier day today!

Amy I've been hungrier too and I'm not even BFing haha, I'm probably just greedy though lol! I have definitely noticed my appetite is back now I don't have Emilia squishing my stomach into my lungs lol!

Afm Emilia slept from 11pm to 8am again last night, such a good girl! Although she seems to be very awake at 9pm at night and I wonder how on earth I am going to get her into a bedtime routine!
And my cheek is still swollen but not as painful thankfully. I'm having a pyjama day today lol, can't be bothered getting dressed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Work is busier today thankfully so my day should go quicker :) 

I'm glad you aren't in as much pain now bailey, the meds must be kicking in x

Amy enjoy all the things you couldn't while pregnant :) x

Cupcake do you know when you are going on ml yet? x


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey u need to share ur secret.. I don't think Leo will ever sleep right thru..x

Hey ladies :wave:

My wound is sore now I'm worried its infected or shud it still be sore? Oh and my back I've done something to it think it was bathing Leo I'm in agony. Leo has been constipated too he's been very unsettled the past 2 nights so I'm trying colief to see if tht helps.xx


----------



## baileybubs

I've heard good things about colief Cheryl. I think Emilia sleeps all night coz she's awake a lot in the afternoon and evening. But it's only been 2 nights so we'll have to see if she can start making it a full night rather than only from midnight.
Do you have a baby bath Cheryl, I tend to fill mine for Millie and take it into the bedroom and sit on the floor to bathe her. Our bathroom is too small for me to lean over the bath as its right behind the door. 
Get your dh to give you a massage tonight Hun.

Mrs d yay for busier day! Have you got any nice plans for the weekend, I've just remembered its Thursday already! I'm totally losing track of days and dates at the mo!!

I've just been out to Asda on my own. Df didn't go to the gym so when he got home on his break I went out. It was nice to just nip out on my own. I bought myself a new top and some jeans too, I'm sick of looking like a scruff coz I haven't really bought myself any new clothes except maternity ones in almost a year!! 
When I got back df said he'd been waiting for me to get back so that he could go to the loo as he didn't want to leave Bailey and Millie alone downstairs as he needed a number 2 and would take a while hahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: 
Makes me laugh, how does he think I cope whilst he's at work all day?? Men lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah we hav a baby bath.. Thts nice u got out so funny ur df.. I really hope the colief works.. Me and dh are like zombies today, I was goin todo my tan tonight as we hav a christening on Sunday but I can't be bothered maybe do it tomoro. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey at your df waiting for a poo! Why does it take them so long? My hubby's the same! I can see the same thing happening to us!

Mrs d you said on FB about a nice holiday, where do you have in mind? You should defo have one before you get preggo! 

Cheryl sorry Leo was naughty last night.

Amy I love lbcc! That made me smile! 

I can't remember what else has been chatted about today I have brain fade. I've been sooooo tired this week it's unreal even tho I've been getting loads of sleep. I've sent hubby out to get maccy Ds for dinner as I have a headache and I'm too lazy to cook, not that we have anything into cook anyway!! Thank god I have the week after next off work!!!! Think I might sort my mat leave out next week as I got my matb1 from the mw yesterday x


----------



## baileybubs

When are you going on mat leave Hun?

Oooh I'd love a Maccy d's. I've just had a jacket potato with cheese and beans, it was boring lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Going to start mat leave at 38 weeks but take 2 weeks leave b4 so will finish at 36. So 13 weeks! Plus ill have 6 days holiday still to take so will maybe go down to 4 days a week in the weeks running up to this!

It was yummy, feel bad for eating a load of crap this week tho!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl sorry your scar is sore, I hope it's not an infection and I hope the meds work for Leo xx

What self tan do you use Cheryl?

Yay for having your independence back bailey and that's so funny about your df :rofl: Nope no plans for the weekend yet but might rearrange dinner with friends that got postponed last weekend. Have you got any nice plans now that you are back driving? Xx

Cupcake yay for having some time off work soon and for not having to cook tonight, I'm waiting for hubby to get home and we are having burgers. Zach might be having a growth spurt making you even more tired at the mo?? I'd love a holiday somewhere hot but as I've got to keep out of the sun there's no point, so I was thinking a nice trip to Italy or somewhere like that and visit some vineyards etc


----------



## cupcake1981

That sounds nice mrs d. Just be nice to get away! Maybe little guy is having a growth spurt, or maybe ill just be tired for the next 17 weeks!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good u finish at 36 wks Hun.. I use st Moritz it's cheap but always goes on nice..well Leo has been up since 5.15 and been fighting sleep since 7.. It's a nightmare :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Your ml will be here before you know it cupcake :) 

St moritz that's what cath uses, I must give it a try 

Aw poor Leo I hope he crashes soon xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's almost the weeeeeeekend :happydance: x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies

Cheryl I hope you had a good night with Leo. I told you Millie sleeping all the way through was a fluke, she woke at 3.30am and kept crying so was up with her til 5am!

Mrs d yay for the weekend for you! Hope you manage to rearrange that meal. Almost the end of your working day and week!
I'm going to my parents for Sunday lunch, hoping that my df is off this Sunday as he has been the last three, but you can guarantee he won't be off this one coz we have plans!

Cupcake I bet it seems like forever for you til mat leave, it did for me! But not too long to go now.


----------



## cupcake1981

It does seen like forever bailey, I'm going to get my letter all written up next week and book my leave so I can start my countdown!!!

Are you doing much today?

I have has a headache since last night and still have it now :(, my friend was supposed to be coming round tonight, I'm gonna have to cancel her :(


----------



## baileybubs

Not up to much now. Been to the docs for my 6 week post natal. My bp is still higher than it was pre-labour lol, and my iron is still low but I'm refusing to take the iron tablets lol, I'm gonna take pregnacare instead. 
Weird thing though, I am finally allowed on the pill and have got cerazette (mini pill coz I'm not allowed the combined pill due to bp) which can lead to irregular spotting or even no bleeding/period at all. Well I took my first tablet at 11am and now I'm bleeding! Do you think it's the cerazette causing it or its just coincidence that af came today? It can't have worked that quickly surely??


----------



## cupcake1981

Coincidence surely. I was on cerazette b4 I stopped taking the pill to ttc, well to ttc and also cos it made me feel horrid!!! I used to get headaches and nausea and generally feel pants on it, kinda just you feel when your only just Pregnant!!


----------



## baileybubs

That makes sense coz cerazette is just progesterone isn't it? I hope it doesn't make me feel too bad, I don't like the idea of the injection or the implant.


----------



## cupcake1981

I also hardly had periods on it, like one day and that was it. So don't worry if they go away!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the doctor said that might happen. Or just irregular bleeding. It feels weird going back on the pill. Big part of me really doesn't want to but I know I have to wait til we can ttc again. Still feels wrong though coz I know I definitely want another baby, seems strange to be preventing that if you know what I mean.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's a change of mindset isn't it. I'm dreading going back on the pill and having all those false hormones, but not sure what other options there are! Ill defo want more than 1 baby, but hubby has said that even if we have 3 kids hell NEVER get the snip, so preventing babies will be down to me! Or maybe ill make him use condones and see how he feels about the snip then!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I'll be getting df to have the snip if he's willing but I'd be ok having about 3 kids so will just have to see how I feel then lol.
I'm thinking I'll take the pill for a year and then come off and use condoms for a few months before we ttc again, depending how long we want to wait. I keep thinking that I'd like to have a mortgage and our own house first but in this economy it could take several years for us to save for a deposit!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah best to let it come out of your system properly, so many people seem to come off the pill and then miscarry. I stopped it in the sept we and fell pregnant first time in May and even that gap wasn't enough for my body to have totally sorted itself out!

Leaving work at 3 as its summertime Friday hours now, gonna go straight to bed, feel so poo!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I came off the pill a month before my first bfp that I then went on to miscarry too, which is why I don't like the idea of taking it at all but as long as I make sure we use condoms for a few months hopefully should be ok.

Yay for finished for the weekend, sorry you are feeling so poo Hun, go home and snuggle in bed or on the sofa under a duvet. It's pants weather here, big rain clouds that just make you wanna put the fire on and snuggle lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I'm sorry you feel so bad, I hope a rest on the sofa will make you feel better x

Bailey I hope your df has Sunday off so that you can all go to dinner x
I hope it was just a one off that Millie woke up crying x

I thought the same about the pill and came off it 6 months before ttc but still mcd so I wish I hadn't bothered waiting, I believe there isn't a proven link anyway

The weather is gorgeous here today and its forecast to be nice all weekend yay


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hate living up north sometimes, it's always raining lol! I'm sure they should use the term "cloudy and miserable" when describing the weather up here, apparently we are due heavy rain tomorrow :-( which sucks coz that means I can't really take Emilia and Bailey out for a lovely walk like I wanted to grrrr. 

What I should do tomorrow is start writing my book (or continue should I say). My best friend reckons I should write about the taboo of miscarriage. I have already started my ideas for my fictional book though about dementia.


----------



## MrsDuck

I remember your book idea it sounded great, it would be fantastic if you could get it published. That's pants about your weather, it's only since being on bnb that I've realised how much better our weather normally is down south compared to up north

Have you written much of it yet?


----------



## baileybubs

It makes me realise how often you have nice weather down south lol!

No I've not written anything yet lol!! I've got my idea and plan I just need to get started and then I'm sure it will come easily.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how u doin? You will never guess wots happened me and dh just had sex and forgot we needed a condom I'm so worried cos ur supposed to be very fertile after a baby. Hubby's said I need to pee on a OPK to see if I'm ovulating lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oooppsie Cheryl!!! Yeah POAS!! POAS!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooops! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oops Cheryl! Lets hope it isn't your fertile days! I'm really paranoid about that now, so much so that I've only been able to bring myself to dtd once since she was born!


----------



## CherylC3

Can u believe tht?? It was just yest I was saying yeah need to use a condom and we both forgot he said if I'm ovulating he's going for the morning after pill... I mean its weird how u forget about these things... How are u both doin? Any plans this wkend?x


----------



## CherylC3

Tht was our first time my lady garden feels like its been battered its been tht long lol.. Sorry for the detail lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha sorry, just the way you phrased that made me lol Cheryl! We dtd for the first time around a month after she was born too, but I didn't enjoy it much probably coz I kept saying "don't forget" to df lol!
Thankfully I'm back on the pill now so might be able to enjoy it from now on!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I'm defo goin on the pill lol I'm not ovulating thank god. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Phew. I'm only worried about getting pregnant again coz of the c section, I'd be paranoid about the scar and uterine rupture.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I love that you POAS Cheryl, I don't even have any sticks to pee on in the house now, I gave all my ttc stuff to my friend at work (who is now preggo to! Yey!), a friend for mat leave!!

I have slept since 10pm, this headache better have done one!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, hope your headache stays away! Rest up this weekend!

Cheryl, glad you aren't ovulating, what a scare! 

Bailey, hope AF isn't too hard on you. I had a very light AF, mainly just spotting, for a week or,so, it just ended. It's unusual to even get a period when BF, guess I am one of,the lucky ones! ;) 

I am terrified of getting preggo... Not on anything cause I've never tolerated BC well. DH will eventually get the snip but I don't know,if we are quite ready for that. We are pretty sure we are going to,count our blessings with Emily and be done with just her, mainly due to all the complications I had. We've only Dtd two times between me not being allowed for,quite awhile and then once I was released to,do,it it was so painful and I've been so tired... I know we need to again at some point, I just am so not in the mood.

I work today, gotta be "up" in 2 hours (am up with Emily right now) DH annoyed me in that he had "insomnia" and was up basically all night, kept waking me up even though Emily was sleeping. Maybe its a fluke, and i am sure its not planned that way but he seems to only ever be up when she isnt... drives me mad cause then i dont sleep well because he isnt! when iI got up to nurse her I sent him to bed as he wasn't even trying to sleep... He has to take care of her today and has not the best patience so he needs to not be doing it on virtually no sleep. I am also worried he will fall asleep holding her, if she relaxes for him.. i fall asleep,holding her fairly often but am barely asleep and react to her every move and noise... dh sleeps soundly and the one time i had him take her so I could shower when she was first home from the hospital, it,was really early mornjng and he was up anyhow, he fell asleep and when i came back out he had a blanket on himself that she had slipped down towards so her nose/face was practiclly buried and she was also slipping towards the floor... it,terrified me and is part of the reason i dont ever get dh to,help,at night. 

i am really angry and agitated about working. I know I am lucky I only have to,leave her Saturdays, for now, but I hate hate hate leaving her. I couldn't sleep well when I first laid down cause I was so upset/anxious about leaving her... It,sucks. I am hoping it gets better, this is only going to be my 2nd day back, after all. I have off next Saturday as well(they are closed for a holiday) but then work all of them until I go to visit my family end of June. 

Sorry, I guess I needed to vent and had more emotions than I realized about leaving her... I know DH will never intentionally hurt her, and I trust him, it's just terrifying leaving her!
,

Emily rolled,over yesterday! She was doing tummy time on the couch and was MAD, I think her anger helped her roll! I think the slight slope of the couch cushion may have helped and it may have been a fluke, but she did it 3 times (from front to back ) and I was soooo proud of,her! She also went in the baby pool at our community pool (its across the street) for the first time! She was mesmerized by the reflection of the sun on the water and seemed to really like it. I am a water lover/swimmer and was sooo happy she seemed to like it, especially as she was having a sensitive day yesterday. 

Hope everyone is doing well and has a fab weekend. MrsD, you need to,have some R&R this weekend after being worked so hard the last few!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy I hope you start to feel better about going to work and leaving Emily. How come dh kept you awake too? That doesn't seem very fair. 
Yay for Emily rolling and going in the pool! Emilia seems to hate water (well she hates her bath and screams every morning when I top and tail her). 
I can't believe she's rolling already that is amazing! Emilia is doing really well with her head control, she can move her head from one side to the other when she's having tummy time, and she always holds her head up when she's over my shoulder. 
Is she still having many night feeds these days?
My AF seems to be very light too Amy, and no pain at all so far. 

Cupcake I hope that headache has gone Hun. Did you manage to sleep through? I can definitely say I don't miss the trips to the bathroom through the night!
That's nice that you have a friend for mat leave, it can get a bit lonely lol! 

Mrs d did you manage to rearrange your meal? I hope you aren't mega busy again today and you can take it easy!

AFM I am looking forward to watching Eurovision later (yes I am sad, it's one of those things I always watch and have since a teenager lol). Me and my friends used to have Eurovision parties where we all watched it and played drinking games around whenever Terry Wogan insulted anyone haha! I just find Eurovision so funny!
Now who knows if Emilia will have her grumpy hour though and let me watch it lol. 

Oh does anyone have any idea how to get wax off a wall? My df must have took a really deep breath before blowing the candles out last night coz he got wax all over the fireplace and the wall!


----------



## cupcake1981

Does Eurovision being on mean the voice is cancelled? Better not be!! Yeah I don't go to the loo every night, I try not to drink too much b4 bed and then go at least twice b4 bed.....I am often lazy tho and I wake up needing it, but ignore it!

Amy yey for Emily rolling over and loving water! Will you go to swimming lessons with her? Hope work goes ok, I bet it's harder leaving her for 1 day than 2 or 3 times a week. 

Cheryl will you keep POAS? Remember spermies live for 5 days lol!

Mrs d are you up to much this weekend? Sorry if you said my brain is awful! I forgot to pay our water bill last month and got a red reminder yesterday - oops!! Need to get the DD set up I think! 

Can't decide what to do today. Going out in a minute as we have a viewing so don't want to be here then......debating going to ikea and looking at some alternative nursery furniture, as we've seen a good deal on a mamas and papas set at Argos, but we like ikea furniture as its always good quality......need to decide!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the voice isn't on this week cupcake, sorry lol!!

Can I ask you ladies, is this a man thing or just my df? His boss still has not done his rota starting TOMORROW so we have no idea whether he's working tomorrow or not. Now I keep telling him he should say something and make his boss do the rota, and mention to his boss that legally a rota needs to be given 48 hours before they are required to work. Now my df says he's asked his boss but he's still not done the rota. His chef mate has apparently also asked and I know his wife who is just as livid as me, but neither of them seem to be standing up to their boss! I would never allow my boss to do this to me, so is it a man thing or just my df having no backbone??!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for Emily rolling over, she'll be crawling before you know it and it sounds like she's a water baby like her mum :) sorry dh kept you awake last night and it's understandable that you feel anxious leaving her, I hope today goes ok for you :hugs: 

Cupcake I'm glad your headache has gone and yay for having a viewing, I hope it goes well x

Bailey how long after a c section would you have to wait before falling preggo again? 
I'd be pissed off if I didn't know when hubby was working in advance, that's out of order, he and his mate needs to grow a pair and both kick up a fuss.
Enjoy your Eurovision tonight :)

Cheryl whoo that was a close one x

Afm I'm having a Saturday off from DIY, hubby is off down the boat so I'm going shopping yay


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh shopping yay mrs d!! What you shopping for or is it just anything you fancy?
They recommend you wait at least 18 months before getting pregnant again after a c section. I know that people have got pregnant sooner than that but I'm too much of a worrier to take the risk of purposely getting pregnant any sooner lol. It increases the risk if uterine rupture. So me and df have agreed to wait til Emilia is 2. Plus then gives us time to maybe get a deposit for a mortgage together but with me working part time I doubt we'll even be able to get one!


----------



## MrsDuck

18 months that's quite a long time, but going by my neck scar from last August I can see why. Is there any family that can help you out with the deposit or you can get 100% mortgages if there are family members with equity in their property that can act as guarantor (they don't have to put any money physically down, they just have to guarantee 15% of your purchase price, so that in the event of you not paying your mortgage the bank can recoup the 15% from them) I hope that makes sense :wacko: 

Do you know if df is working tomorrow yet?

I've bought some Clarins foundation and some face creams as they had an offer on and a pair of cropped trousers, I'm now off to the farm shop to get some wax discs to put on the top of jams and chutneys (random I know) and a crab for lunch yum xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No my parents went bankrupt a few years ago so they rent and the rest of my family all live in council housing. I don't think df's parents would do that for us as they didn't help his older brothers in that way, they made them do it themselves. 
I've been looking at that first buy scheme but I actually dont think we'd be eligible. Can't remember why I thought that now? But that sounded perfect for us coz we could save about £5-£7k over the next 2 years and get ourselves a £90k mortgage with the government lending us the other 15% of the deposit. But then I'm not sure if anyone would even offer us a mortgage for £90k if I don't go back to work full time, which I don't think I will be. There's no way we could afford the nursery fees for me to go back full time unless I got myself a new job that pays much better than what I was previously on! It's all such a confusing nightmare and just makes me want to rent forever lol!!

Ooh have you been making jams and chutneys? I love chutneys and I love going to those little farm shops and buying all things like that!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's tough to get a mortgage at the moment for first time buyers without any help. The daft thing is once you secure a mortgage your situation can totally change and it doesn't matter as long as you are making the payments. Could family help out with Millie for a while so that you can go back full time for a few months to secure the mortgage then reduce down to part time? 

It's worth having a chat to a mortgage broker coz its free, to see what your options are, you might be pleasantly surprised :) 

Nope I haven't made any yet, in fact I've still got some from last year, I'm just getting stocked up coz they will have run out when I need them. Hopefully we'll have a good crop of fruit and veg this year so I can make lots of jams, chutneys, juices, pies etc yum


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I wish I could do that, grow my own fruit and veggies, I'd love it!

No both sets of our parents and all brothers and sisters in law all work full time too and we don't have any other close family that could look after Emilia. But then we also don't have the deposit saved up yet anyway so you never know by then I could have managed to get myself a better paying full time job anyway! My plan for now is just save up for the next two or three years and see where we can go from there. I just don't want to have to move to another rented house from this one but we will eventually need a 3 bedroomed place.


----------



## MrsDuck

These things have a way of sorting themselves out, I'm sure something will come up :) xx

Did I mention I chased up my hospital letter? I was told that they respond to non urgent letters within 28 DAYS!! Aaaaaagh I'm glad I didn't wait any longer before sending it


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure it will all work itself out somehow.

28 days?? And is that 28 working days too? Good job you did send them off already!! 
They don't seem to get how important things like that can impact other people's lives and have no sense of urgency do they? 

Omg my df's boss has still not done his rota for tomorrow!!! Well and truly taking the biscuit now!


----------



## MrsDuck

No way, df needs to say that he's made plans for tomorrow now, which you have, that is taking the piss. It's like being on call! 

The best bit was they said for urgent letters its 7-14 days, that's not what I call urgent

Well they have had it now for 2 weeks so hopefully not much longer. I'm not asking to be seen sooner I just want the date so that I can make arrangements, book flights, time off work etc and of course set up a ticker ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol exactly! A ticker is needed!! And they need to reevaluate their definition of urgent!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, 28 days is a freaking long time to wait! Good thing you sent it when you did! Glad you got to have a day of shopping, you deserve it!

Cupcake, hope you are resting up and that your headache stayed away!

Bailey, yay Millie for head control and turning her dad from side to side! Did she sleep ad let you watch your show? I can't believe DF's boss! What an idiot! Does he have to work Tomorrow?

Work went ok. I cried a bunch on the way there but did ok there, am home now and nursing Emily, she is snuggled up half asleep hugging my boob and nursing... I think se missed me!


----------



## baileybubs

She's been fab Amy. She's been asleep since just before 8pm when Eurovision started and is still asleep now!
And my df is working tomorrow which sucks but at least we finally know what his day off is!

Aw that's so cute that Emily missed you!


----------



## AmyB1978

Glad Millie is behaving and letting you watch Eurovision! Sorry your DF has to work tomorrow, so lame he didn't know until today!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sounds like she missed you as much as you missed her Amy :hugs: xx

Good girl Millie, I see from FB you are enjoying Eurovision xx
What a bummer about df having to work tomorrow :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Eurovision is amazing lol! Totally bonkers


----------



## MrsDuck

How did your viewing go yesterday cupcake? x


----------



## baileybubs

Eurovision was amazing! I loved it, I always do though. I miss Terry Wogan presenting it though. Graham Norton does a pretty good job but its not quite the same as old Tez lol!

Me an Emilia are off to visit my parents today. I don't like the fact that I can't see her whilst I'm driving but I'm sure it will be fine and I'll learn to live with it. 
What's everyone else up to?


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you enjoyed Eurovision and have a lovely time with your parents.

I'm not up to much today, a quiet Sunday for me for a change xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d - usual I think, liked it but wasn't sure it was big enough! It was one person going to be living on their own, I lived there alone perfectly happy!! We're about to be 3 in this little flat!! Same old crap.

Bailey Millie will be fine in the back, try not to get distracted if she make a noise! Hopefully she'll just go to sleep!

We went to b&q to try and find ideas for baby boys room, it was rubbish, came away with 1 paint swatch! Then did a massive food shop.....couldn't resist looking at the baby stuff and I bought him a hungry caterpillar onesie and bib set (oddly I saw the same set in there and thought it was cute after mc#2, so it was nice to buy that, and some little vests :).

I was going on to hubs last night about how I've not had heartburn yet this pregnancy.....famous last words after Mexican food last night !!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry your viewing wasn't more positive but I'm glad you had a good shopping trip even if you didn't get the intended things ;) post a pic of the caterpillar suit it sounds really cute :) I thought you had decided on colours for zachs room? Were you too shattered to go to ikea in the end? Xx

I just read back and sorry lots of questions :wacko:


----------



## cupcake1981

No not really, hubby and I are having trouble agreeing on nursery decor! As we are on the name, he's defo not Zach yet sadly. He might end up being Ben, which is a name I've always loved and also, coincidentally robs middle name! Ill try and post a pic if the clothes but it prob won't work and is such a pain to resize!

I did just order our nursery furniture tho, a great offer, and got a half price mattress with it to! https://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3773860.htm

What have you been up to?


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope won't work!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup it's worked :) I love white nursery furniture and this deal looks fantastic :)

Ah it looks like Ben it is then :thumbup: 

Not up to much, I'm having a quiet one while hubby is at the boat, catching up on all the stuff I have recorded but I'm getting bored now, and hungry


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I meant the baby gro pic didnt work. Yeah it's nice and clean looking isn't it. 

Well I'm still gonna try for Zach but to be honest I've given up trying to convince him, just have to hope he looks like a Zach when he comes out! But for now he's just baby boy!

Well I've just cooked dinner, pork steaks with jacket spurs and bread sauce (my mum used to make it when I lived at home and I just really fancied it today!), and on the 3rd wash load at the moment while hubs is watching the footy! Gonna make him wash up defo!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

We had a boring stir fry for dinner and I'm hungry again now

I've been :laundry::dishes::iron: too


----------



## cupcake1981

Stir fry sucks. If rather have beans on toast! 

Wow you been busy to!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on but been very busy with Leo he's been anight are with the colic the now it's so hard trying to get something to work.. I also feel me and hubby don't hav much time together so as son as Leo's down I've been trying to see hubby.. Oh I can drive my insurance company said. Long ass my dr said I was fit so I'm so happy..x

Cupcake tht furniture looks great Hun.i love white furniture for a nursery..x

Mrs d 28 days is very long... I need u to come to mines to do some cleaning I hardly hav time to wash lol never mind housework..x

Amy I think il get upset when I need to go back to work Hun. It must be so hard..x

Bailey I. Think it's a good thing u can't see them while driving cos it wud prob put me off lol..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, love the furniture.

Cheryl, sorry Leo's having a tough time of it.

Bailey, we have a mirror that lets you see the baby from the rear view mirror, I take it they don't sell them there? It's useful to glance at her and I don't find it overly distracting.

MrsD, hope you got some relaxing in along with all the chores.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Cupcake that furniture looks lovely! I'm not very good with anything white, it would be scratched and scuffed with me in no time!

Amy I was looking for a mirror but theres nowhere in my car to attach it coz they normally are attached to the back seat head rest, and my cars so small it doesn't have head rests in the back lol!

Cheryl aw poor Leo how's things going with him? Is it the colic that's causing problems?

How's everyone else today?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I believe there are some smaller ones that attach to the window, I just don't know how safe they'd be if, God forbid, you were in a crash. I'd worry about it falling on baby. The one I have, because it does attach to the headrests, actually buckles around it so I know it's not going anywhere.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I see your stalking! I miss you! Are you still doing the little gemz at all? How's not smoking going? How did the trial go, I think it's been long enough you'd be done now?


----------



## baileybubs

^^^^ yeah I agree with Amy's questions and sentiment Cath, we miss you!!

Yeah I'd be worried about it falling on her or something. But I have seen these cardboard type mirrors but they aren't good quality mirror so I don't know if its worth it. I don't ever really travel very far anyway with her on my own, the furthest I go is to my parents which is about a 45 min drive so I should be ok without one, just need to get used to it. 

Ooooh I'm so excited, I've applied to volunteer for Age UK and to become a dementia champion for Alzheimer's society and I'm really looking forward to it! I'm hoping that it will all look good on my cv and give me an advantage in getting a job working in a similar role in supporting older adults!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, that's cool, something you will enjoy and the fact that it might help you get a job is a nice bonus! As for the mirror. I am sure you will get used to it. I got ours when she was just home from the hospital and still prone to brief apnea episodes. I was taking her to a checkup, and it was only 20 minutes away, but I freaked the entire time and decided I needed to see her face. If we hadn't started out with it I don't know that I'd miss it now... If that makes sense.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that makes sense. I think it's just coz she sleeps in the car so the fact that I can't hear a sound from her worries me a little! She's just such a quiet baby!


----------



## AmyB1978

Makes total sense that it would worry you but I am sure you will get used to it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Poor Leo :hugs: I hope something works soon to make him feel better x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's fantastic, when do you find out if you've been accepted? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm waiting for an email from age uk to meet and chat to the volunteer coordinator, and for Alzheimer's society I am going on a training course at end of June to become a dementia champion and then I organise my own sessions where I can inform people about dementia and how they can help.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey well he's been good today :) it's the colic but I think the dent inbox mite be working he got weighed he's 11lbs 10 already.. Thts great bailey such a nice thing to do...x

Well we hav booked a holiday for next year for me Leo hubby and my parents I can't wait 2 wks in Portugal...x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that sounds great x

Oooh nice, I love booking holidays, when are you going? x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw this time next year I can't wait.xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d have you thought anymore about the amazing holiday you and hubby are gonna take? Best get one in now before you get preggers!

Cheryl yey for holiday, I'm jealous! Can't see us having one for a few years now!

Bailey great news on the volunteering! What kinda night did Millie have? Sorry if you said.

Amy how are you today? Again sorry if you said but my brain is scrambled egg these days!

Sorry I've been quiet today was in meetings most of it and then got home and had loads to do! Including writing out my mat leave letter! Yippee! Have put that my last working day will be 16th August and then 2 weeks leave b4 mat leave! Countdown!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl - yay on booking a holiday!! We can't afford one for a few years (well we could but we want a house and to get married so we have decided not to). I love Portugal, been there twice, it's always nice there! 

Mrs d - yeah I agree with cupcake get a holiday in now coz you will be preggers soon lol!!

Cupcake - yay for booking mat leave!! How exciting, I bet you can't wait! 
Millie had another good night, I am so lucky! She's probably gonna get her own back when she's a toddler and she'll be terrible lol, but for now she seems to be ok sleeping from about 10pm til 7am, sometimes if she goes to sleep earlier she'll wake at about 2am for a feed but goes straight back to sleep usually (I've jinxed it now lol!!).

I've had this sudden burst of energy and zest today! I think maybe I'm finally recovered from labour and the c section and my body's now saying "right lets get back to business" lol! I've got a meeting on 2nd June about volunteering, I've been out with Emilia to my workplace to visit my colleagues, and I'm starting making plans for most days now as I don't feel like I need to relax and take it easy as much.

Oh and my sofas are coming Thursday yay!!!! All we need to do now is sort something out for our old sofas as they are un-sellable coz they are so dire so we need someone to help us get them to the tip (which no doubt I will have to organise coz df never organises anything!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I can't believe how well she sleeps. Can she go that long without a feed? Are you gonna go to some baby groups and meet some other mummy's?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I don't know about amazing holiday, I'd settle for any holiday haha
Yay for sorting your ml, let the countdown begin :happydance: 

Millie you good girl <3 

Amy how are you doing today and have you found out what Emily is allergic to yet? x


----------



## baileybubs

Funny you should say that actually coz the woman from sure start came for a visit today and went through what the children's centre offers and put me on the waiting list for baby massage and kindermusik (which sounds like an overly excited lady getting you to move along with music with baby lol). But there's a newborn babies group every Monday that I think I'm gonna start going to but can't next week coz a) it's my 30th birthday next Monday and apparently df has it all planned and a surprise (!) and b) it's bank holiday so there's no session next week lol!! It looks really good though, the next session is child safety and the one after is messy play and Father's Day card making. 

Yeah she can go up to 9-10 hours without a feed now overnight, she's so good. She then feeds every 3-4 hours during the day so has about 5 feeds a day. I'm pretty sure I am blessed with a brilliant child now and my next will be much more challenging! My mum said I was just like this, I was great but my brother didn't sleep a whole night through til he was 4!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d :hi:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah cupcake for organising ur mat leave :) 

Bailey I so jealous how much is Millie taking each feed?x

Hey mrs d how u doin?x

Well I was so looking forward to my night in with hubby as he's off tomoro and I thot we wud hav some cuddles but nope we bickered all night about Leo not settling and he's still awake and hubby has went to bed cos he's doin the feed during the night so I'm sat here in my nice new Jammies on my tod feeling sorry for myself :( I don't think hubby realises being home all day with a baby is hard... And it's nice to get company especially after having a baby it wud be nice for him to pay me a little attention. Sorry for the rant prob just my hormones.xx


----------



## cupcake1981

You truly are blessed! I hope im that lucky I'm so worried about lack of sleep I don't do well on it!

Aw lots of groups sounds fun! Defo get out and make some mummy friends!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I don't blame you, it doesn't sound like your dh is being very fair. How long does it take to do Leo's feed during the night and settle him again? Does he wake more than once?
I'm always bickering with df about settling Emilia coz he keeps jumping straight to her when she cries (even when it's just a little whine) and I think that's why she doesn't settle sometimes. She cries sometimes with me in the evening and I've found if I leave her 5 mins most of the time she settles back to sleep. If she continues after 5 mins I pick her up and try to settle her. 

She's having about 20 ounces a day Cheryl. Sometimes a little more or less, depending how much she sleeps during the day.


----------



## baileybubs

I know I can't believe how lucky I am cupcake but I'm sure I'll get my comeuppance when she's older or with one of our future babies lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Leo normally feeds at 11 then I hear him at 2.30 but its just him making noises wakes up at 4 for a feed and can be settled for 5.. Dh let's le scream and tht drives me mad.. I was pissed off with him sat night we went to my uncles for his 50th hubby said we are only staying an hr as soon as we got there he went into the kitchen I was left with Leo trying to settle him he was screaming and hubby was pissed off when I said can we go after 2 hrs its as if he can't be arsed with him and it really annoys me.x


----------



## baileybubs

That's what happened with me and df at that BBQ the other week. He's quite happy to show her off like a proud daddy but then he left me with her (after unsettling her by passing her around everywhere) and just played games with his brother and the twins the whole time. Then he did the same at his parents last weekend, just played on the wii with the boys and left me with Emilia. I love her to bits and I don't mind having her but like you said, sometimes it's as if df can't be bothered with her. I asked him if he finds her boring, he said no but I think that's what it is, coz she's so young he can't play with her or get any kind if response from her. I think it's a man thing. So what I've started doing is nipping out and doing errands etc when he's on his break from work so that he has to spend time with her and he's become more interested.


----------



## CherylC3

See I'd be worried hubby wud just leave him in his bouncy chair and not pay him any attention. U exited about ur 30th Hun?x


----------



## CherylC3

How's Tawn getting on? How's wee maddie doin? Has she updated on fb?x


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm not really lol, I think coz I'm worried about what df has planned. I'm worried he won't have invited people if its a meal or something, or that his plan is something boring that I won't like lol!! He has given his mum some money to pay for whatever he's got me or got planned, but I don't think it was that much really. I'm not very good at hiding my disappointed face lol!! And it's terrible that I think this of df isn't it? But he's not had the best history of birthday presents etc lol. He once bought me a hummingbird necklace coz he used to call me his hummingbird, but then I found out he used to call this slag at work the same thing (think he used to fancy her) so it became the worst present ever lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

No she's barely been on facebook. I saw she posted a thread on the baby club about Maddie crying every time she's put down for a sleep and Tawn not being able to get any sleep. Poor thing I think she's just so busy and too tired to update.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Hun hopefully it's something nice then. X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure it will be, I know whatever it is people are invited coz they have all stopped asking me what I'm doing, but then my mum asked me what I was doing yesterday so I'll be really annoyed if he's not invited my parents. But then it could have just been my mum trying to throw me off.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, hope you end up having a fab birthday! Glad Millie is sleeping so well and you're feeling better!

Cupcake, yay.for countdown to leave! Especially since you love your job so much! ;) have they done anything about your work chair?

Cheryl, sorry you are feeling lonely and that you and DH had a fight... Having a baby changes everything, that's for sure! I think the lack of interest thing is just an age thing, at least it seems like it might be.

MrsD, how's work? How's you?

Emily's congestion finally seems better (knock on wood I don't jinx it!) as for allergies we will just wait and see... Alot of people who live whee we do have problems with the pollens and mods, including DH and I. She's been up a lot and nursing a lot lately, I'm thinking a growth spurt! Her 4 month well baby visit is Friday.. More vaccines and I have some questions and concerns to go over with her Dr. I can't believe she's almost 4 months, I can't wait to see her weight/length at her appointment.

Hope you are all well, I am soo sleepy but am up nursing Emily, hopefully back to sleep soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm sure df will have planned something lovely for your 30th x

4 months already wow and I'm glad her congestion is better :)

Cheryl I'm sorry you are having a tough time with hubby at the moment :( 

Is anyone doing anything nice today? 

Afm I've got a long week at work this week, all of my appointments are after working hours, every night this week, I really struggled last night so by the weekend I'm going to be pooped :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poor Tawn she was planning to go back to work straight away too..x

Aw bailey I'm sure ur parents will be invited Hun... X

Aw mrs d you will be shattered Hun.. U can just chill at the weekend then :) x

Amy so glad Emily is better Hun..x

Well I slept on the air bed in the spare room and hubby came in thru the night to apologise and naughty cuddles and this time I remembered a condom but hubby said aw just leave it so I thot he wasn't wanting to finish but he did I'm very annoyed the sooner I get on the pill the better I did an OPK and there was a faint line so I'm hoping il be ok. I said il need to strap condoms onto me from now on. X


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, rest up when you get home at night, other things can wait, and make sure you get lots of rest this weekend.

Cheryl, you definitely need to get on the pill, unless you are okay with two so lose together. Stupid DH! If he's feeling out of sorts now does he not think how out of sorts he will feel if there's a surprise baby?!?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno, I'm just so worried to fall pg cos of the section and if we had anither I want a 2 or 3 yr age gap. I'm going to the drs tues for my 6 wk check and to get the pill. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Understandably! Isn't it weird, after wanting a BFP and a rainbow for so long to be worried about getting preggo!


----------



## baileybubs

I found it so strange taking the pill again last week. But I'm so scared of getting pregnant coz of the c section. I think if I hadn't had that I wouldn't have gone back on the pill and would just have used condoms for a couple of months then NTNP.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm the same bailey the thot of being pregnant and the wound opening up scares the life out of me.xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubby felt baby boy kick tonight :) :)


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww cupcake that's so brilliant!! Yay for little blue cupcake saying hi to daddy!

I put our old sofas on Gumtree and sold them for £20! Yay! And they wanted to pick them up today so I'm currently sat on duvets on the floor lol!! Weirdly I managed to sell them to someone I actually work with, small world eh?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubby has been trying to feel him for a few weeks but gets really impatient. Tonight he was kicking and I told him to put his hand there and he actually said to me 'was that one?', so I know he felt it rather than just thinking he did. Love our LBCC so much! 

How funny! And yey for managing to sell them! It's a small world isn't it! X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw LBCC lol, love it! My df was like that too, dead impatient and first time I knew he felt it was when he asked me if she'd just kicked without me telling him she had. 

Omg Emilia is still wide awake! Although she's pretty content, just not sleeping! Maybe she won't wake up at 4.30am again if she's wide awake now though lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for DH feeling LBCC kick! I am sure he was over the moon!

Bailey, yay that you sold the old couches! You and Faf are both roughing it in your own homes! :haha:


----------



## AmyB1978

:sleep:Millie, go to bed!


----------



## baileybubs

As per usual, df gets home from work and almost instantly she stops fussing and goes to sleep!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been one of those days today at work today :gun:

Cupcake Yay for hubby feeling Ben kick ;) 

Aw bailey she definitely knows when df is due home :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah for hubby felling baby kick Hun :) x

Bailey yeah fr selling the sofas.. She defo knows when daddy's due home.. I hope she slept right thru..x

Hey Amy :wave:

Mrs d wot happened?x

Afm me and Leo's first day out on our own... Well started off well was running early left the house at 11 then got a puncture so had to spend over an hour in kwikfit then headed to the shops got dh his bday prezzies and met a friend for lunch it was a great day came home bathed Leo and now he is sleeping think being out has tired him out... I'm loving my little man so much..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl sounds like a lovely day with your little man. I'm so excited for mine now, feels like forever til I get to meet him still! 

Are you still really busy mrs d, that sucks but at least time goes quickly! I clock watch all day at work....that sucks....lol at Ben, he's not anything yet.....maybe James......who knows, just baby boy for now!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Been out into town myself today and then over at in laws seen as we have no sofas! I'm now sat on the floor again and Emilia is snoring away in her Moses basket. 
I went into town to get my glasses fixed and get BIL a birthday card and I got loads of cards (mainly Father's Day related) but forgot BILS and his birthday is tomorrow!
And I forgot to take my glasses with me doh!!

Cheryl glad to hear you had a nice day! How was Leo last night? Millie slept through but she did start stirring and around 5am a little.

Cupcake has your hubby come up with any suggestions for LBCC's name?

Mrs d sorry you had a crap day! Hope your evening has been better!

How has everyone else been?


----------



## cupcake1981

We were looking at the list on bounty and the best he could come up with is Daniel or Ryan....both of which I like but neither I love enough to use for our son!

When do your sofas come? I saw ur FB post earlier, lol, how long does it take for your brain to cone back after birth? Mine is getting worse and worse....I put a wash on earlier and put it straight on a spin cycle without washing it.....doh


----------



## baileybubs

I'm pretty sure that the baby brain never gets better, probably worse cupcake! I nearly put Emilias clothes in the bin yesterday when I meant to put them in the laundry basket, and I also tried to put a baking tray in the fridge instead of in the cupboard lol!!

Sofas come tomorrow between 11am and 2pm so only tonight to cope with lol.

Me and df could never agree on a boys name. He never really suggested any though coz he was convinced from the start that we were having a girl. I love the name Xander but df hates it. But my favourite name is Ethan, I'm pretty determined that my son will be called that regardless of what df says haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Not long til the sofas then!

My brain is getting worse, by the day....god knows if ill be able to leave the house unsupervised by 40 weeks lol.

The name thing is the hardest thing ever....trouble is I don't like anything as much as Zachary and everything else feels like a compromise :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds like something I'd do bailey lol baby brains a nightmare.x

Aw cupcake I'm sure u will find something u both like. Just keep looking. I really liked Lucas but my friends little one is tht. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

To be honest cupcake, Emilia wasn't my first choice, my absolute favourite that I have wanted for my daughter since I was a teenager was Niamh but df said no way. He hated it. Then I wanted Eloise, but we wanted her to have the middle name Alice after his grandma died and Eloise Alice didn't sound right to me so we compromised on Emilia. Once we had made the decision I loved it, but it wasn't my first choice. 

Hey Cheryl how's Leo?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he's sound asleep been sleeping since 7.20 so il prob feed him about half 10 then I hope he sleeps till nearer 5. I just can't wait till he gets right thru the night 5 is my goal lol.. How's Millie?x


----------



## CherylC3

This was him this morning first shopping trip just with mummy lol..x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baileybubs

She's fast asleep now so she'll probably sleep through til about 5am maybe. If she's still awake at this time she tends to sleep til 8am but if she's asleep by now she'll wake earlier. 

Her colic is getting much better, she has less and less periods of intense screaming, it only tends to happen a couple of times a week now.


----------



## cupcake1981

I like Niamh and Eloise, we had so many girls names lol!

Hoping he looks like something when he comes out!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless he looks like he's holding on to the straps!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm so jealous I really need to keep Leo up more so he's sleepy at night. X


----------



## baileybubs

I kept thinking that, thinking Emilia was sleeping too much during the day but she has started being more awake during the day now. She still has quite long naps about 3-4 times a day, I'm sure Leo will be awake more in the day in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you ladies have it nailed with the sleeping. 

Aw chubby lil legs Cheryl!! Looks so different from ur avatar x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks. They change so much..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I love that pic of Leo <3 

Not long to go til your sofas arrive bailey, yay for getting some money for your old ones :thumbup:

Haha I love your baby brain sagas they have now taken over from the airbed 

We will be the same when it comes to baby names, I think we need a pact that if its a girl I get the final say and if its a boy then dh has the final say coz I'm more bothered about girls names than boys

Work is just all or nothing at the mo and unknown to me we had email issues yesterday and I didn't receive some emails including an offer, it caused no end of problems today aaaaaagh! 

Where is Amy tonight she is very quiet? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ahaha I kinda miss my air bed, long gone are the days when I didn't get elbowed in the face or have the duvet yanked off me lol!! Did I tell you that for the first 3 weeks after my section df slept on the air bed so that he wouldn't accidentally hit me in the stomach and hurt me lol!!

What would you do though mrs d if dh chose a boys name that you hated? 
Isn't it a pain in the arse when technology plays up! Sometimes I don't think we realise how much we rely on it! My phone decided it didn't recognise my pin today and it threw me into panic coz I needed to keep an eye on my eBay items and was in the middle of an email conversation regarding my volunteering lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl they really do change quickly don't they! I can't believe how different Emilia is now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I remember you mentioning df sleeping on the air bed haha karma 
We need an updated pic of Emilia too ;) 
The worst bit was I didn't know I wasn't getting some emails as others were coming through fine, bloody technology!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily was having a fussy/high needs/no sleep day combined with me doing laundry, cleaning some, and moving some of Emily's clothes around... Left little to no time for BNB


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy :hi:

Here's a few of my recent faves of Emilia


Spoiler
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1498_zpsc17761ca.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1481_zpsf2864848.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1478_zpsd71ce1da.jpg


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl and Bailey, love the new pics, they are adorable! 

Cupcake, saw your post on FB about LBCC wiggling this morning :) don't worry too much about a name, you will figure it out.

MrsD, hope you had a restful evening after your busy day at work. That stinks that it is very all or nothing!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw lovely pics bailey she's a little poppet!

Amy sorry for the busy day, hope Emily is less fussy and demanding today! My LBCC was super busy again last night, daddy felt him again, I love those kicks and nudges so much :)

Mrs d that's annoying about ur email, grrrr, hope you didn't lose a sale with the offer email that went missing.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, yay for kicks and nudges!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies. 

Bailey she's so cute and her hair is great.x

Amy hope Emily is better today Hun.x

Cupcake I saw the pram u have ordered the ther day chick it looks amazing I had pram envy when I saw it the other day love it in silver. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah thanks Cheryl I am quite excited about it! The only thing I'm worried about is LBCC not liking being in the carrycot as some babies don't like them do they.....and I can't use the pushchair seat until he's 6 months, and they can only be in the car seat for up to 2 hours a day I believe. Does Leo like his carrycot? x


----------



## baileybubs

Funny you should say that Cupcake coz I havent been able to put Emilia in her carrycot coz when we bought it it was missing the apron that goes across the top and I only picked it up tomorrow, I've just said to df it feels like the carry cot is a bit redundant for us.
Coz really theres nowhere I would go for longer than 2 hours that I wouldnt be travelling to in my car and the carry cot is too big to fit in my car with the pram and car seat too.

By the way morning ladies lol


----------



## baileybubs

hahaha I was going to edit that coz I put "tomorrow" instead of "yesterday" but its yet another funnyt demonstration of my baby brain still affecting me lol :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

I think your baby brain has got worse since birth bailey ;), if that's the case I'm totally screwed as its bad enough now!!

I have it on my head that I'm going to walk of my baby weight when LBCC is born, and just walk everywhere rather than drive, and he's need to like his carrycot for that to happen!


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, well I'm sure he'll be fine in it. Its not much different from a moses basket really I suppose.

I'm working on shifting the baby weight now. I'm not on a diet as such but watching what I'm eating and starting swimming (eventually!!) and making sure I walk Bailey every day with Emilia, although the weather is kind of putting a stop to that at the mo as its always raining!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's gonba be such a shock to the system when I have to stop eating what I want when I want!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I always use the carry cot he sleeps in it during the day too. He's so long tho prob won't get much longer out of tht and the Moses basket he's going to be tall.xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's good Cheryl, comforting! Will he go in his own room once he's out grown the Moses?


----------



## baileybubs

We are gonna put the cot into our room until Emilia is 6 months coz they recommend they stay in with you until that age. She's gonna outgrow her Moses basket soon too, plus they say as soon as they can roll themselves over Moses baskets aren't safe. 

Ladies I'm confused now, you know my df has planned a surprise etc for my birthday and I was worried he hasn't invited my parents.....well my mum text me today asking if I know what we are doing yet and to get df to phone her so she can see when she can see me, so that makes me think he hasn't invited them?? Either that or my mum is being really clever and lying to me and just wanted df to phone her about the plans (she didn't have his phone number). 

Got our new sofas!!! Soooooo comfy!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

That's a bit odd isn't it, I wonder what he has planned?? Post a piccy of the sofas! 

You're lucky you can fit a cot in your room, ours is too small, so I've been thinking of getting one of these from birth as I think that might just fit and will do until 6 months:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_82_10751_-1_14689_106661_10001_14053

I'm upset I wanted a smoked salmon and cream cheese bagel for my tea and they didnt have a salmon at the coop, now I'm home and don't think I can be bothered to go back out :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for having your new sofas :happydance: I bet your mum is just trying to throw you off the scent, don't worry hun I'm sure he's got it all under control :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's perfect cupcake, I like that, a nice neat small cot which won't take up too much room in your bedroom, and it's on offer, you can't go wrong :)


----------



## baileybubs

That's really good value that crib cupcake! Cheaper than a Moses basket and stand! Definitely a good purchase as it will probably last longer than a Moses basket too. 

Hi mrs d! I hope he's got it all sorted coz if he's not invited my mum she will kill him lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah as much as I think Moses baskets are cute they are only in them such a short time, figure a crib will work best for us.....it's not the prettiest thing ever but it will do!

I hate surprises I'd be going mad by now!


----------



## baileybubs

I love surprises! I'm a control freak though and need to know its all been planned properly lol!

The only thing with the crib is where would you have him sleeping when he's downstairs with you during the day? I suppose the carry cot from your pram would do for that though.


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Hi mrs d! I hope he's got it all sorted coz if he's not invited my mum she will kill him lol!

:rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I haven't really thought about that, oops, and they can only go in bouncy chairs for a few hours right? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah not supposed to be in them all the time cupcake and if your little boy is anything like Emilia he won't want to be in there more than an hour anyways.


----------



## cupcake1981

So where does she go the rest of the time? Gosh this is all so confusing! There is a really good deal on bounty for a Clair de lune Moses with rocking stand and mattress for £37, it's lovely but I was gonba get a crib....but now I'm just wondering where hell go during the day if we get a crib?

https://www.bounty.com/bountyoffers...220513-ClairDeLuneMosesBasketRockingStand-O4B


----------



## baileybubs

She's usually either in her bouncy chair, in her donut or on her playmat, otherwise she's having cuddles with me lol! Then after 8pm at night she's in her Moses basket next to the sofa. 

Hmmmm it depends really if you think you'd use the carry cot from your pram for him to sleep in whilst he's downstairs. I've only just stopped using the Moses basket during the day this week coz she used to sleep so much and now is awake more.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tbh I don't know whether ill use the carrycot in the day. I guess ill have a mat and stuff to so maybe ill go with the crib.....that Moses is soooooo cute tho....


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy has Emily been a monkey again today? You have been quiet hunny x


----------



## baileybubs

Thinking about it cupcake, I find it easier having a Moses basket rather than a crib because she can fall asleep in it down here with me and then we just carry it upstairs when we go to bed. If you had a crib you'd have to lift him out of the carry cot or Moses basket to put him to bed if you were to keep him downstairs with you. Some people put their babies upstairs anyway and have monitors on but we haven't managed to do that yet because she has tended to have her fussy/grumpy time between 8 and 11pm but that's easing off now and I'm just trying to get her into a routine before I start putting her upstairs on her own.

Does that make sense?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah totally. Just don't know about when he grows out of it as I don't want him in his room too soon, ESP as I'm hoping to bf. I'm over thinking it I think!


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm maybe just buy both and then see what works best for you once he's here.


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe ill go for the Moses and if I'm not ready to put him in his room when he grows out I can get the small crib, it's only like £55 with a mattress so not the end if the world, and actually some Moses baskets when not on offer work out £100 with a stand etc so won't lose anything! x

V day today! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for v day cupcake :happydance: x


----------



## CherylC3

Happy v day :) cupcake we carried our Moses basket up and down stairs to begin with but the prams a god send cos it's the only thing tht settles him at his night nap. Xx

Hey mrs d u off today?x


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay cupcake for vday! You should order the Moses basket to celebrate! Good plan getting it and then the other if you need it, and good logic with it being on offer its not really anymore expensive even if you end up with both! 

With Emily we use a Bassinet on a stand (same exact idea as the Moses basket) in our room. Our bedroom is on the same level as our living room so she's been sleeping, naps and all, in our room during the day. I initially thought I'd bring the bassinet, or the entire thing (it is on wheels) out here during the day but I haven't. Every once in awhile she also naps in her crib upstairs to get her used to it, then we use a monitor. 

Hi all! Hope everyone is well!

Sorry I've been so quiet, it's a combination of just being busy and spending time with an either fussy or playful Emily. She gets her 4 month check up today,and her next set of vaccines she was miserable for a couple days last time I am hoping, but not expecting, her to not feel so miserable this time. I have a few concerns about her and am glad I will get to,bring those up.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Amy! Great minds think alike, I bought the Moses! Yey! Decided that and the crib together would be like £90 so I'm not really losing anything if I need both as a non offer Moses with a stand etc is easily like £100 - the stands alone are £36 on mamas and papas, so I'm sure we could sell it afterwards if need be!

Hope Emily's jabs go ok and they don't hurt her too much xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, you sound like me there, justifying your decision to make a purchase! I do that a lot, even when DH and I have decided a deal is a good deal, I still have to remind myself it was! I think you will definitely get use out of the Moses basket. It was a great deal!

Thanks for the luck for little miss, last time they made her feel poorly for two days or so, not to mention how hard se cried when she got them!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor Emily bless her. I hope they don't make her feel bad again.

Cupcake happy v day and yay for the Moses basket!

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope little miss Emily is ok after her jabs and all goes well at her check up x

Yay for making a decision on the Moses basket x

Hi bailey and Cheryl :hi: 

I'm now finished work and off til Wednesday yay :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and it's now 3 weeks and still not even an acknowledgement of my letter :(


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh yay for being off til weds mrs d!!

Can't believe they haven't replied yet!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for days off MrsD! Boooo for no response to the letter. 

Bailey and Cheryl, hope all is going well.

Cupcake, do you get a long weekend? How is your back? Energy? Is the nausea totally gone for you now?

Emily's appointment went well, dr is pleased with her growth and development. She cried for her shots and is very sensitive/upset now... She just fell asleep on me and I am letting her stay here for extra mommy snuggles/ comfort.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw hope Emily is ok and doesn't feel too poorly later.

Yes we have a long weekend here, but I'm off all next week to! Yippee! My back is still sore a lot but not as bad as it was thanks to the granny chair support mum got me! Energy, erm still waiting for the burst of 2nd tri energy everyone promised me haha! But I'm mostly ok. Weirdly had some nausea last week but fine again now!

Do you have to work tomorrow hun?

What's everyone doing this weekend? X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw enjoy them cuddles while you can Amy, I know people keep telling me about how quickly they grow up and don't want to cuddle you anymore lol!

Yay for a full week off cupcake!
I've got nothing planned for tomorrow and Sunday and I've got a spa treatment from my mum as a birthday pressie Monday morning, some sort of surprise Monday afternoon/evening from df and then a massage booked Tuesday morning from df!!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh Bailey, sounds good... Spa treatment, massage, and surprise... Enjoy them!

I have off tomorrow as it is a holiday weekend, DH as off Monday... No plans but we may try to go do something out of the house depending how Emily is feeling and what the weather is like 

Cupcake, glad your back has been better and that the nausea didn't return and stay!

Hi MrsD and Cheryl, I see you lurking around! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy. I'm sure I'm gonna love them!
Does Emily like baths? Emilia really hates baths and I hate giving her one, she sounds so distressed!! I've tried different temperatures in case I was doing it too cold for her coz I've read that the recommended temps can be too cool for some babies, but she still screams no matter what and she writhes about!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :hi: 

That will be nice bailey, you deserve a nice pamper, in fact all you new mummies do :)

Have you any idea what df has organised for you bailey? 

I'm working on the boat tomorrow with hubby, giving it its final cut and polish, then we are out for dinner, I want to finish my gardening at some point over the weekend if this wind buggers off and then off to France Tuesday :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d are you coming over for the busy show this year? M

I dunno about you bailey but I'm desperate to know what ur df has planned!


----------



## baileybubs

Well part of me thinks he's just booked a meal at a restaurant which was what I was going to do anyway, but it's possible he's got a party sorted at our local club coz I don't think it would cost him much to rent it out and he probably knows someone who is a dj. But then I think I'm thinking too big, so I'm more inclined to go with the former and say its a meal somewhere. If its a meal at the restaurant he works in I will kill him! It's a nice place but its hardly my favourite place to go for a meal, plus whenever we go he spends half his time talking to staff and going into the kitchen to talk to his chef mates!! 

Oooh that's nice that you are off to France mrs d! And a meal tomorrow night too, hope the work on the boat doesn't take too long tomorrow. I agree with you about this bloody wind! It's so loud during the night battering our garden fence! When's our spring/summer ever going to arrive?!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how are you all today?

I was in a good mood until df made me cry (you guys must be sick of me moaning all the time!!). I asked him if I needed to wear something nice for this surprise on Monday and he said yes so I went out and got myself a dress and shoes. Now it's a figure hugging dress to show off my curves but I was a bit paranoid as to whether I looked fat coz of my preggo belly overhang. But I decided I actually looked quite good in it and thought sod it, everyone knows I've just had a baby so I'm not going to have a perfectly flat stomach am I? 
So I tried the dress on to show df, and he said "yeah that's nice. And you can breathe in cant you?" WTF??? Are men stupid? Actually that's unfair of me to tar all men with the same brush as my df, is he just bloody stupid??? Straight away I felt tears coming to my eyes and felt like I had to take the dress back and get one that wasn't so clingy coz now I will feel paranoid wearing it. He said he was joking and of course I look beautiful and don't look fat but too late came the cry, I now just feel fat and horrible :cry: 

Hope you ladies are having a better day so far.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey big hugs what a horrid thing to day to someone that has JUST had a baby, I really feel for you chick. Why say such a thing, and why even say it if its a joke! It's a hurtful one at that. You've just sacrificed your flat tummy temporarily to give him the most precious thing ever, his daughter. He doesn't deserve you :( x


----------



## baileybubs

He keeps apologising now and says I look beautiful and never look fat, he apparently didn't mean it. I'm more upset than mad at him coz now I don't feel like I want to wear the dress.
But I feel mean being mad at him coz he's organised all this stuff for my birthday. So I guess I should just let it go, he seems really sorry he said it. Can't help feeling fat now though.

Oh well, on the bright side though I'm now down to 11 stone which is less than what I weighed before I was pregnant.

And the sun is shining!


----------



## cupcake1981

He needs to learn to grow up and to be more sensitive to you chick, post a pic if you like and well all be honest. If you feel like your tummy isn't flat enough to wear the dress why don't you get some tummy holding in pants to smooth it out. That might give you some more confidence now your df has shattered it! x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've got some body sculpt tights to wear under it but I don't know if they work so I'll have to try them on and I'll take a pic with them under the dress.
He does genuinely seem sorry, sometimes I think he forgets its me he's talking to coz in his job they banter like that all the time. I feel sorry for the girl that works with them, they are probably horrible to her!


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh bailey! I want to give your DF a piece of my mind! I agree, post a pic here and we will let you know, I am sure you look beautiful! 

As for baths, Emily used to hate them but it didn't take too long for her to strt tolerating them, and now she actually enjoys them.

MrsD, enjoy your dinner and trip!

Cupcake, what are your plans during your time off?


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure you will feel better in them hun, and remember people will know you've had a baby so won't care what your tummy looks like!

Amy how is Emily since her jabs?

No plans really tomo and Monday, but Tuesday we are using a voucher for afternoon tea that hubs got with credit card points, Tuesday in going to bath with my parents to visit some relatives, Thursday lazy resting day, and Friday possibly going to London depending on how my back is! So much for a lazy week off! X


----------



## baileybubs

So theres hope for Emilia with her bath time yet lol!!

Here's the dress with the tights under;

Spoiler
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1503_zps0c6d6d23.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1504_zps526e302c.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1509_zps3f29f28a.jpg


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Mrs d are you coming over for the busy show this year? M
> 
> I dunno about you bailey but I'm desperate to know what ur df has planned!

Cupcake was that meant to be boat show? If so yes I'm sure we will :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh boat show, lol, I couldnt figure out what it was supposed to be lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you look beautiful hun, hardly a belly at all, I can't believe you have just had a baby! You are more aware of it than anyone else is going to be, honestly :) my hubby would say the same to me, in fact he does now all the time, grabs an inch of flab and says 'whats this?' and I'm hardly big, I'm only a size 10! 

I really hope he has arranged something nice for you x

I spent my 30th in tears as my hubby hadn't bought me ANYTHING, he said we can go to town at the weekend to see what I wanted but I was past it by then, I wanted him to use his head and buy me a gift, anyway he's learned since then. Hhhhmph men!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol yes it was supposed to say boat stupid ass phone.

Bailey you look lovely, definately not fat at all.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d. I keep telling myself that I just had a baby and to stop giving myself a hard time about it, I'm lucky to have lost the weight so quickly so I should be proud lol!!

Aww Hun sorry your 30th was rubbish!! I'm with you and being bought a gift, it's supposed to be the thought that counts, what's the point of you picking your own present? I hate giving people vouchers too, unless there's something specific that people want it for. Df's family always do vouchers though.


----------



## MrsDuck

You have done really well bailey xx

I've just popped home to make some sandwiches so I'm now going back to the boat, my arms are killing me and I've only polished one side of the boat, the other half is still to go :( 

Chat later xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Think of how lovely and tones your arms will be mrs d from all that polishing :)

Bailey I wish I weighed 11st pre pregnancy.....that's a distant dream for me. I don't even know what I weigh now, god knows how much baby weight I've gained!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but I'm only 5 ft 2 cupcake so I should weigh about 8 stone lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well you look just lovely to me, curves in a the right places :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks Hun x

What are you up to for the rest of the day? I've just been out for a walk with Emilia and Bailey. Now I'm gonna have a nap whilst Emilia does lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I have my bf coming round tonight so I've just had to go to the shops, mad dash to try and get and crappy m&s dine in but they were all pants, so classy Iceland nibbles it is instead! Just gonba sit down with a icepole lol, it's bloody boiling out! Saw all sorts of sights in town, as soon as the sun comes out, so do the hot pants!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know, I hate it when some people flaunt what they don't have just coz there's a bit of sunshine haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

You should have seen some of the sights at the restaurant we were at, there was a 21st going on and OMG, or maybe I'm just getting old ;)


----------



## baileybubs

No it's not just you mrs d, I can't believe what I see some kids wearing these days! I was always taught that you should be "showing off" one or the other, so wear a low cut top with a long skirt or trousers for example, or wear a short skirt with a more demure top. But these days these teens seem to think less is definitely more lol!! 
I can't imagine they feel good in them, if I ever wear anything remotely skimpy I'm constantly adjusting it! If I wear a short skirt I'm always afraid of flashing my Knicks haha!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I felt overdressed, there were boobs and bums hanging out all over the place haha


----------



## baileybubs

Haha not what you want when you are trying to eat lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, you look fab! Go smack your DF!

Boobs and bums :haha:

Emily slept well last night but is fussy/sensitive today, and spitting up way more than usual, that happened to her last time too, poor girl.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad it wasn't jelly for pud ;) 

Aw poor Emily, is that due to her jabs? x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor little Emily! I hope she is ok Amy!

I don't know what's up with Emilia tonight but she just will not go to sleep! She's wide awake. She's just lying in her Moses basket wide eyed and staring up and sucking her dummy and has been since 8pm!


----------



## MrsDuck

She's waiting for her daddy to come home :)
At least you should get another good nights sleep, she'll be out for the count when she does go down :)


----------



## baileybubs

She's fast asleep now, just as I said that lol! It must mean df will be home any minute lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep.....tits, ass, OR legs.....thems the rules!

Well my friend just left, I think I was a baby bore tho but I can't help it I'm so excited....her kids are 4 and 1, and think she's so over being excited about baby stuff!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm in my third week or being a papaya now, this is just boring!


----------



## Dani Rose

I will always be excited about baby stuff :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: sorry I haven't been on but it's been hectic Leo still has his colic I really think nothing will work till he's 12 wks and we were at a wedding all day yest... It's so hard finding time to get on here when u hav so much to do with a baby it's mental how ur life changes..x

I have tried to catch up was proper lol at u ladies talking about young ones these days, mrs d bobs and bums lol... It's just underwear girls wear out now lol...x

Amy poor Emily hope she's ok Hun... How are u doing?xx

Bailey is it ur bday tomoro? How's Millie? Still sleeping thru the night?x

Mrs d u having a nice wkend? Thts good ur off till wed..x

Cupcake thts good u went for the basket, hav u bought anything else for ur boy? And wot names are u thinking now?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning Cheryl I'm sorry poor little Leo still has colic :( did you have a nice time at the wedding? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Poor Leo Cheryl :(. I'm sorry things are tough, they will get better soon. How was the wedding? I bet Leo had a lot of fuss from the other guests! Names.....I'm still holding out for Zach.....I'm not gonna give up! I've mainly bought some more clothes etc, need to start thinking about the other stuff like monitors etc but until his rooms done i don't really have anywhere for it!

Hey Dani!

Mrs d more boat stuff today? 

Bailey happy birthday eve!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup afraid so :(


----------



## cupcake1981

At least you are out in the sun tho? :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's true :) 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my mum took him so we had a few hours to ourselves which was nice but cudnt wait to get home to see him.x

Aw our weathers rubbish today. I love the name Zachary. Enjoy the sun mrs d..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw have you not got anyone sun Cheryl? Its sunny here but still not very warm. Poor little Leo, have you tried colief? Heard really good things about it. 
Was nice for you to get a bit of time to yourselves, bet you missed him though. As much as I'm looking forward to my spa treatment and massage tomorrow I know I'll miss Emilia loads seen as I haven't spent more than an hour away from her since she was born!

Don't work too hard on the boat mrs d!

Cupcake did you enjoy your Iceland nibbles lol? I bet you weren't a baby bore Hun, I felt like that, and still do seen as all I talk about is Emilia! But I'm sure your friend loved hearing about it!

Hi dani! Hope you and your family are doing well. Little Amie is so amazing!

Did anyone watch the Voice last night?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah bailey we're using colief and dr brown bottles changed his milk to aptamil so hoping this helps. we hav no sun its cloudy :( wot milks emilia on? u will miss her terrible when u leave her.x


Cupcake all I hav spoke about over the last yr is babies lol wanting a baby, being pregnant and now everything is Leo this and Leo tht. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

My Iceland nibbles were ok thanks bailey, ate too much but I do like nibbley food!

The sun is out and it's lovely here, not hot but really bright and cheerful. We went to Emsworth for a walk around the mill pond and shared a ploughmans and a cream tea in a little tea room. As I made dinner this morning (cottage pie) I can put my feet up now, although hubby wants me to make some brownies as a holiday treat lol! 

Cheryl I don't really care if I'm a baby core tbh, ive had to listen to everyone else wang on about all this stuff for years its my turn now!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds like u hav had a great day cupcake, enjoy every bit of time u and hubby get together now cos once ur boys here its hard spending time together. X


----------



## AmyB1978

:cake::cake::yipee::headspin::drunk::icecream::wohoo::loopy::flasher:

Happy 30th bailey! :cake: enjoy your day and try not to miss Millie too much during your pampering! I can't wait to hear what your DF's surprise was! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy. I definitely reckon he's planned a meal at the place he works. Even though I said I'd hate that I wouldn't really, it would be a lovely thought. 

Typically my df couldn't hold water and was dying to give me my present last night. He bought me a necklace, which is lovely. He has a weird thing about buying me necklaces and they always end up broken! (The last 2 were broke by someone I look after at work).


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy birthday hun!!! Have a lovely day and enjoy your pampering!! Keep that necklace away from Millie when she gets grabby, I hear babies love to break necklaces!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Happy birthday Hun... :cake:


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday bailey :cake: I hope you have a lovely day. Enjoy your pampering and whatever df has planned for you :wine: :beer: xxxxx

Another gorgeous day...........another day working on the boat, it's Groundhog Day! 

Have a lovely bank holiday whatever you are all doing xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Not more boat work mrs d! When do you get a day off?!

If off down town to try and get a dream genii pillow, I keep waking up with dead legs so hoping one of those might help!


----------



## MrsDuck

We are having a day in France tomorrow for our anniversary so no boat work tomorrow yay

I'll have to google a genii pillow, I want a u pillow although I'm not sure there would be space for hubby in bed too if I got one ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey can't wait for you to update us about all your birthday fun yesterday! Hope you had a lovely day!

Amy how are you, you're very quiet!

Have a lovely day in France mrs d, hope you see some sun!

Well I ended up giving up with the genii pillow about 2am, gonna try again tonight tho it was so expensive hubby will kill me if I don't use it as he bought it for me with some birthday vouchers he had! X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw cupcake thts rubbish, I went to physio when I was pg with my back and pelvis pain and she said to me not to waste money on pillows normal pillows do the same job but tbh I just think u will be uncomfortable from now till ur boys here Hun..x

Mrs d hope ur having a lovely time in France..x

Bailey how was ur bday?x

Hey Amy..x

Afm we are starting baby sensory today I can't wait Leo will prob sleep thru it right enough lol..x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, hope you get some relief out of the pillow! I slept with extra pillows and, honestly, slept on the couch a bit as I found it more comfortable to edge my back against the back cushions. I hope you are enjoying your week off!

Cheryl, what is baby sensory? I hope Leo enjoys it! How big is he now, or has he not been weighed lately?

MrsD, enjoy your anniversary day, you deserve some R&R.

Bailey, sooo.... How was your birthday and what was your surprise!?! Please tell me you ended up wearing that gorgeous dress you bought!

Emily and I are ok... She's just more active so less time to come on BNB. She's been slightly more clingy and nursing more too plus DH was home an extra day for a holiday weekend. My emotions are still a bit all over the place, to be honest... I think it is very related to how much sleep I have had, when I ate last, and my hormones. Things are so different with DH and I and I'm struggling to adjust to that... Not bad, we aren't fighting or anything, it ust changes the dynamic sooo much adding in a little baby. Emily and I are still attending a postnatal group and that's been so helpful!


----------



## AmyB1978

Almost 24 hours and nobody has been on here! Waayyy too quiet! :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake1981

I know Amy! Where is Bailey?!? I wanna hear all about her birthday! 

Cute pics of Emily on FB! What a little water baby! x


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks! She is mesmerized by the reflection of the sun on the pool! ;)

I also want to hear about baileys birthday ad MrsD's anniversary!

Are you enjoying your time off?


----------



## baileybubs

Wow it really was quiet on here yesterday!! I was feeling rather delicate after drinking too much wine so had a bit of a quiet day yesterday.

My birthday was good, I had the spa treatment with my mum, and then df had booked a meal, although I was a bit disappointed coz it was at where he works and he forgot to invite my best friend from school. I was a bit of a cow bag, and once we got home Monday night I had a go at him coz I was drunk and told him it was a rubbish surprise :-( I feel like such an ungrateful cow.
I know he tried hard and I should be thankful, but a couple of months ago I told him I wanted to celebrate my birthday at a certain restaurant and was gonna invite everyone. But he told me he was gonna do a surprise for me so I left it to him and just assumed he would have invited everyone and maybe it was a surprise partym, or that he was taking me away for the night. Think I just wasnt really expecting it to be a meal at the place he works. His workmates kept coming over to him and chatting to him, saying how cute Emilia was to him.
I dont know whats wrong with me, I just feel a bit out of sorts. I'm so mean to have told him I didnt like his surprise. 
I think I'm just struggling to adjust to everything and took it out on df in the wrong way coz I drank too much :-(

Amy I get what you mean about struggling with the change of dynamics, I think I am too. I think I feel a little bit of resentment towards df coz it doesnt seem like he has had to change his lifestyle or anything whereas everything in my life has completely changed.

Anyways, enough about me, how is everyone else?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, it's totally understandable that you were disappointed, especially since you specifically mentioned going somewhere else. Sorry DF didn't have something more exciting planned!

I think maybe you are right, maybe it is resentment? I know I keep being mad at DH but I don't know why. He's helping out more then he never used to, in fact, I feel guilty he helps out as much as he does since I am home and he is out working. I dunno, I know I still love him but things are definitely different between us.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm the same Amy. I constantly feel mad at df for no reason. And my df is helping out too, I'm mad at him for things like the fact that he has a 30 minute shower every day whereas I have to have a rushed 30 second shower!!
How is your dh with Emily? My df never seems interested in her, like she's boring and that winds me up too.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, my DH is pretty good with her but He doesn't spend much time with her really. i dont know if that's just cause I tend to be with her already or not. Sometimes I wonder if I should ask him to play with her but then I figure if he wants to he can, I. Am not going to ask/offer. Because she is BF and nurses to sleep most evenings she gets a bath not too long after he gets home and then cuddles/nurses for a long stretch before bed and its not like DH can do that. Sometimes I worry he is missing out on her baby days but e does, at least, get Saturdays with her. I find I havetrouble sharing her, even with DH, as she is my world and it seems odd when she's not with me, if that makes sense. Don't get me wrong, if. DH started playing with her, etc, I would let him but I also feel odd having to ask him to interact with her.

We are going to visit my family for the first time at the end of June and Emily and I are leaving about two weeks before DH is joining us, because of his work. I initially said we should do it that way, him joining us later, but thn did tell him its up to him... he cant really take three weeks off anyhow, but is joining us for the ladt week.I feel bad having her, and me, away from him for that long but I wanted to take the chance to visit for a nice long visit with her before I am potentially working again and we can't, it's hard being so far away from them, Especially my sister and niece. I jut know is he told me he was going away with her for 2 weeks without me that I'd lose my head. He acts like he us ok with it though, I hope he really is... Maybe dads are just different than moms.

I dunno, I love being a mama but adapting to allthechange is way tougher then I imagined it would be.

MrsD and anyone else still waiting for your rainbows, if all the bby talk is too much we can start another thread, lucky babies or something, for baby talk and this can be ttc and life talk... Just say the word!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm fine with all the baby talk, I like to know how you ladies and your bubbas are doing xx

I'm sorry Amy and bailey that you are having a tough time, is it crazy hormones still out of whack making everything seem worse? :hugs: 

Bailey I'm sorry your birthday surprise wasn't better, I'd be annoyed too if my bf wasn't invited :( but I'm glad you had a nice pampering day :) 

Cheryl how was your sensory day? x

Cupcake I hope you are having a nice week off x

I had a lovely anniversary, the sun was out for us even though the forecast was for rain all day :) we went to a French market, then had a nice lunch, a walk around, drinks in bars, a bit of shopping and then came home again about 9pm


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, ok with the baby talk, but if that ever changes just let me know! So glad that you and DH had a nice anniversary and that the sun stayed out for you!

I am sure hormones don't help with the feelings. I think, partially, it is also just a huge huge change!


----------



## MrsDuck

I suppose we all get used to our ways and only having ourselves and hubby to think of then wham bam a baby comes along and like you say it's a huge change :hugs: 

I forgot to say I've had a bit of a setback today, I chased up my letter and they said 'what letter' how I didn't shout I don't know, I calmly explained and have emailed it to them now aaaaaaargh


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with what Amy said, sometimes I just ramble on about Emilia and all baby stuff so please tell me if its too much or you want me to stop, I sometimes feel like I'm being insensitive towards you ladies still ttc and if I've upset any of you then I'm so sorry!

Mrs d - for me I definitely feel like hormones are completely out of whack. Uncontrollable feelings is horrible. I love being a mum so much but like Amy I don't think I realised just how hard I would find it to change my life so much and how much it would all affect my body and hormones etc. Sometimes I don't feel like the same person I was a year ago, but I guess that's true coz I'm not just me now, I'm a mum so I'm bound to be different.

I've had a really long chat with df this afternoon about everything I feel and about how I feel I need to change as well as some things I need him to start doing for me too. I've told him that I think I'm overly harsh on him at times and that then makes me feel bad. But that also sometimes he needs to make more of an effort too. 
Feel much better after talking to him.

Mrs d I'm glad you had such a lovely anniversary, glad the sun stayed out for you!

Amy my df sounds like your df, he never really plays with her. I worry that he isn't bonding with her, but it could just be down to how I'm feeling emotionally.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I wish I could give you both a :hugs: I bet as your girls get bigger and more mobile and can 'play' with their daddies it will get easier, I bet they just don't really know what to do with them while they are little babies


----------



## baileybubs

And omg are you kidding mrs d about the letter??? That's ridiculous!!! I'd have gone berserk!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you both back on the pill now? Could it be that on top of the pregnancy hormones? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I was a bit off with the secretary but I had to keep calm or else I would have cried, I've sent a snotty email attaching the letter which I'm sure wont help :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get doing that mrs d, I get so angry that I cry sometimes and they are tears of anger and frustration and I hate that I do it coz I feel like it makes me sound stupid! Well I really hope that they pay attention, they just don't realise how much things like this affect people's lives! Have you tried going to see your gp to see if there's anything he can do to chase things up, and explain to him your plans to ttc. 

I am back on the pill, it's the mini pill that I've never been on before and I'm seriously considering coming off it. But then I also started my period same time I started the pill and I've been bleeding for 11 days with it now. I don't know if the bleeding is coz it's my first AF after birth or if its the pill causing it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Well girls, back to the HOPEFUL phase of this whole journey, the 2WW! I'm 4DPO today I believe...that is if my chart is correct. So...doing my "pretty please" dance.


Also getting our answers and a better explanation today on all my blood work so fingers crossed! Hopefully we feel good after leaving the appointment and have a plan of action!

I'll catch up here soon ladies on this thread! :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## MrsDuck

11 days omg, I have no idea if that's normal, what does dr google say ;) I know you did say but why are you on the mini and not the normal pill? Was it to do with your iron levels? 

I tried getting my dr to chase up the RAI treatment which he did but once you have been referred its out of his hands, this consultant has to refer me and until he gets around to it, the hospital won't send me an appointment. It's so annoying that this consultant holds all the cards to my future and there doesn't seem to be anything I can do about it :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc, nice to hear you are feeling hopeful and will get some results that can help soon too!! For everything crossed for a BFP for you soon sweetie!! :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> Well girls, back to the HOPEFUL phase of this whole journey, the 2WW! I'm 4DPO today I believe...that is if my chart is correct. So...doing my "pretty please" dance.
> 
> 
> Also getting our answers and a better explanation today on all my blood work so fingers crossed! Hopefully we feel good after leaving the appointment and have a plan of action!
> 
> I'll catch up here soon ladies on this thread! :hugs: to all of you!

Ttc that is great news and I'm glad you are in a better place again :dust: to you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just keep bombarding this consultant with emails and cc yourself into them so that you can put in a complaint if you get no joy. It really does suck that he holds your future plans in his hands!!

I've read that first AF after birth can be long I just don't know what's normal or abnormally long. I also know that some people bleed continuously when they start taking the mini pill so it could be that. 
I can't go back on the combined pill coz my blood pressure is still high and it can cause blood clots, whereas the mini pill is just progesterone.


----------



## MrsDuck

Luckily I have kept everything and I am starting to compile a complaint, but I am waiting until after I have this scan just in case I need to deal with this department some more.

Do you have a follow up drs or mw appointment coming up that you can have a chat to? 

In the meantime vent away to us :) xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies!!

Yey bailey is back, missed you chickadee. Sorry your df was useless and had ignored all the suggestions you'd made :(. Glad you have managed to sort some things out today tho. I must admit after hearing you all struggling with ur ohs I'm worried about the affect baby will have on my relationship with my hubby, we are so stupidly in love and im worried ill start to resent him when baby is here for whatever reason :(

Mrs d glad you had a lovely day yesterday. I'm livid for you that your letter is lost, idiots!!!! I hope your appointment gets rushed through now. 

Amy I already think I know what you mean about not wanting to share your baby, I KNOW I'm going to feel like that when my little guy is born, not so much with hubby, but with everyone else who'll want a piece of him when he's here. 

Ttc glad you are back on the ttc journey! Has your doc put you on high dose FA for the mthfr?

AFM I have been to Bath today with my rents and sis to visit some relatives, was lovely but 5 hours in the car has killed my back! Hubby and I are at stalemate about nursery paint at the mo, we bought some tester pots yesterday and I just hate blue walls :(. Cheryl where was your lovely wallpaper from? I know what you ladies mean about hormones baking everything worse. I still can't get past my fall out with my MIL, cos she basically won't admit she did anything wrong and I can't help but resent her for it. It's got to the point where I am avoiding my inlaws cos I feel awkward around them now, because I resent them, I don't really know what to do and hubby says they'll never admit they are in the wrong. 

X


----------



## baileybubs

I think Cheryl got her wallpaper from mammas and papas cupcake!

And don't worry about how you and dh will be after the little guy arrives. Although we are struggling adjusting me and df still love each other very much, I think it's more about getting things balanced and into routine, I'm sure once we establish ourselves into our new rules as mummy and daddy we can properly make time to be a couple. 
Plus you all know how useless my df was before she was even born, and I know I'm quite high maintainance so I don't make it any easier lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh did she bailey? There's no nice baby wallpaper anywhere I've seen. Ill look on M & P.

Hubby is taking a month off after baby is born, 2 weeks pat leave and 2 holiday, I'm worried ill come to rely on him too much and won't get into a routine, plus I don't want his rents here all the time as i want time with just us 3, plus with things still being awkward with them for me!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I like this!

https://m.mamasandpapas.com/search.php?q=Wallpaper#product-7490H7000


----------



## baileybubs

It's not showing me it properly cupcake, don't know why!

I know what you mean about in laws. I feel like everything in my life seems to have to involve them these days! And I get on with mine but I'm finding it too much lol!
They are lovely but df still relies on his mum too much for things. She took him shopping for all my stuff so she probably influenced him a lot when it came to my birthday. I don't understand why he didn't just go on the bus!!
But his mum tends to "pop" over every day! And to be honest even my own mum is annoying me, purely because she just assumes her and my dad can come up and visit every week, I love them loads and am really close to my mum but I feel like between all of them they aren't bloody leaving us alone to get on with it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Funny thing is I really want my mum around to help me, but I think when I'm recovering and trying to get into the whole BFing thing I'm gonna want my privacy and space to get on with things, I'm dreading all the visitors tbh, I hate people in my house lol! So what other birthday pressies did you get? 

Oh bugger the link won't work, it's basically pale blue with white stars on, first thing we both like !


----------



## MrsDuck

The link won't work for me either it just takes you to m & p homepage.

Thankfully my in laws are a plane flight away so can't just pop in

Yes bailey what else did you get? x


----------



## baileybubs

Nothing, lol. I got the necklace off df, the spa treatment off my mum and dad, money off df's parents and off his brother. I didn't get anything off my brother despite the fact that we share our birthday, and the rest of my family forgot it was my birthday. 
And my best friend from school wasn't invited. 
My other friend who df did invite (the one who I think didn't like me when I was pregnant l) got me cheeses and cider that I couldn't have whilst I was pregnant.

I'm a very private person, even from my mum and I felt much more comfortable just having df around whilst I was recovering. I didn't like people coming round whilst I felt like crap and was constantly in my pjs. I know it's to be expected from me after just having had a c section but I just wanted everyone to leave me and df alone lol!! I'm so anti social haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you enjoy your spa treatments, I love a massage, pregnancy ones just sent the same, I can't wait for one I can lie on my front for! Wow I didn't know you and your bro shared a birthday, what a coincidence!

I'll be exactly the same, and I know hubby wont understand and will just keep inviting people round! I think we're gonna have to have a talk beforehand!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah the spa treatments were amazing, although the back massage seemed to be over really quickly!
I was gutted that I still couldn't have a proper massage after birth coz my tummy hurt too much lol! But it's much better now so it's fine.

I had told my df about not wanting visitors etc whilst I was in hospital and yet he still invited BIL, SIL and their kids on THE DAY I came home from hospital!! I was so mad!

Have you thought about wall stickers/decals for your nursery rather than full wallpaper? There's some really nice ones out there.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ill go mental if he does that! They forget that you're recovering from a major thing and all they want to do is show off their baby lol! Ill be spelling it beforehand that he's not to incite people round until I feel up to it! 

Yeah I think cos were struggling for paint, I'm now thinking about wallpaper! 

They always do go quickly don't they, I think cos they are so enjoyable!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I would defo give your dh strict instructions, use me as an example if you like lol, coz my df just didn't seem to understand how important it was to me.

Have you been watching BGT cupcake? I'm so annoyed that its not on tonight coz of stupid football lol!!

Have you managed to have a proper massage during your pregnancy? I'd have loved that!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, that is infuriating regarding your letter! I hope they listen and get you booked soon! 

Ttc, welcome back! I hope you get some answers today and I've got everything crossed to you during your tww! 

Cupcake, I agree with bailey... DH and I still love one another very much, it is just a huge adjustment. Five hours in the car?!? You need a day of rest, put those preggo little feet up!

Bailey, it helps to know you are going through the same feelings/ issues, makes me feel not so crazy!


----------



## cupcake1981

No in not keen on bgt at all! Watching the chefs protege that I have in series record, it has Michel roux jr on at the mo, I love him.

I will use you as an example!

I had a pregnancy massage a few weeks back, was nice but I had to lay on my side do I didn't really fully relax as I was worried my noobs would fall out the blanket that was over me!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe, you noobs lol!!

Mine were still a bit sore to lie on for my massage but after a few mins they felt fine.

Amy we can feel crazy together lol!!

Oh yeah I remember you are a Voice person arent you cupcake? What did you think of last weeks? I think some of the people that they chose were so wrong!! Tom chose the Welsh girl over the Adele impersonator and I preferred the Adele lady. I don't think it was fair the way that the steals worked, unfair on those who had their battles last/towards the end. And Jessie J still annoys me lol!!

Mrs d have you and dh finished work on the boat now or will you be doing more at the weekend. I;m still quite livid for you that they have lost your letter, its just appalling!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol that was meant to be boobs haha, but you know what I meant! Minecarwmtbthat sore at the moment for the first time this pregnancy, altho they are massive and my nips have gone proper dark! It's weird how they change isn't it!

Yeah I like the voice, there have defo been some weird decisions, and agree about those at the end being disadvantaged. I really like Jessie j, I can see why people find her irritating tho!


----------



## baileybubs

I love her music but some of the things she says and does really irritate me, but then again so does Will.i.am too!

Its also amazing how quickly they shrink back lol!! Although if you are gonna BF then they might not shrink back.

I'm trying a new thing with our routine tonight, I usually wait for df to come home from work and go to bed at about midnight, having Millie in the moses basket downstairs with me, but I have decided that I cant keep waiting up for df to get home. So if she's having a good night (which touch wood she is tonight) I am gonna come upstairs with her and read/use the laptop and go to sleep myself around 10pm if I feel tired enough. 
Some nights she isnt actually asleep by the time df comes home anyway but I dont think its helping my mood that I'm staying up til midnight every night.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I love will I am but he does come out with some odd stuff sometimes! I think Jessie is really talented and passionate. 

I'm very determined to bf, but I know it doesn't always work out that way. Just dunno whether to buy bottles etc beforehand. All my friends keep telling me boobs go like spanials ears after BFing, can't wait for that!

Yeah give it a go, can't hurt. I dunno how you stay up til midnight every night!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, that sounds like a good plan! I know my mood is very closely related to how much sleep I manage to get.


----------



## baileybubs

I spoke too soon about tonight shes having a good night lol, shes awake and cranky lol!! But I still think it cant hurt to try and get her into the pattern like this so that when I am finally ready to leave her upstairs on her own when she's established a proper bedtime it should be easier for her to settle.

Cupcake - I bought 4 bottles beforehand coz I figured even if BF was successful, at some point I might have wanted to express and allow some feeds to be from a bottle to give me a little break. Now I have 12 bottles lol.

Amy - I think I managed to convince myself that I'm getting enough sleep, coz Emilia tends to sleep either straight through from around 10-11pm til around 6-7am or she wakes at 2-3am for a feed. But I am forgetting that at around 4am she starts making a grunting sound, she's still asleep but she's sort of stirring and I'm not fully asleep when she's doing this. And I'm sure that as a mum you then never fully have a deep sleep coz you are constantly vigilant for every noise that comes from baby!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I'm hardly on here but it's so hard having time to catch up with Leo.. He still has reflux and colic and he really fights sleep every night he still fights sleep and won't sleep till after the half 10 feed then he's up all night uncomfortable with his colic which is a nightmare cos he can go half 10 till 5 without wanting a feed so if the colic was better we cud sleep right thru. 

The sensory class was great he was so alert and was watching everyone except at the end he had a dirty nappie and it was pouring out his trousers.

Yeah mamas and papas I liked the blue one Hun it's gorgeous.x

Mrs d sounds like a lovely anniversary u had Hun...x

Bailey I'm sorry ur df disappointed u but I defo this it's hormones I'm the same.. Do u hav to go on the mini pill? After a section? I just want to go on the normal pill.x

Amy how olds Emily now? I can't wait till Leo's more alert and responding to things..x

Ttc fingers crossed Hun.x

Has anyone heard how Tawn is? She's not been on since maddie was born. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, sorry that Leo still has really bad colic hun. I hope it eases for him soon. I have one friend who used to take it in shifts with her hubby getting sleep, like she would sleep 9pm - 2am and then hubby would sleep, I dont know if that would be an option for you. 
No the only reason I am on the mini pill is because I still have high blood pressure, the normal pill can cause blood clots in people with high blood pressure. 
These hormones are horrible arent they? 

I think Tawn was struggling with Maddie sleeping so I think thats why she's not been on here of FB much recently. She couldnt put Maddie down without her crying , poor things.


----------



## MrsDuck

Noobs haha

I don't know how I'll survive without a good nights sleep both me and hubby like our sleep, we are in for a shock haha

Aw Cheryl I can just imagine it, everyone quiet with relaxing music on and poo running down Leo's legs


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey did you buy a steriliser and all the other paraphernalia beforehand to? 

Cheryl sorry Leo is still so poorly, can you get baby gaviscon for his reflux?


----------



## cupcake1981

Me to mrs d I'm more worried about the lack of sleep than anything else!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts wot we're doin but its ok cos hubby's off the now but when he's working its just me.. Hopefully he gets better soon. Yeah the hormones are a nightmare I've got my cousins wedding next wk and I really can't be bothered with t I'm a bridesmaid so il hav to be away from Leo and leave hubby to deal with him all day. Thts a shame poor Tawn she wasn't taking much time off too..x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah mrs d I was just glad it didn't end up on my leg lol.. Yeah he's on gaviscon so tht makes him constipated so he gets colief for tht and we hav been using gripe water too.. The joys. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sure you'll have fun at the wedding cheryl, even if you feel like you cant be bothered now.

Cupcake - no i sent my mum out to get the steriliser the day I was leaving hospital.

Mrs d me and df are the same, love our sleep! Df seems to still get plenty though coz he could sleep through a hurricane let alone our daughter crying lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad we aren't alone with the sleep, we are both extremely light sleepers too, if one of us wakes the other up, we just move to another room so that we both get a good nights sleep

Cheryl how did the wedding go this weekend?


----------



## cupcake1981

I sleep with earplugs in as hubby snores so badly, dunno what ill do when bubs is here as ill need to listen out for him!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha ear plugs, all our nighttime secrets are coming out now ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I just elbow my df when he snores haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Earplugs AND an eye mask on.....I need totally dark and total quiet lol. Bailey my hubby snores like a monster, I dunno how ill cope when baby is here and I can't wear them!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw the wedding was good.. Cupcake ur hubby's snoring won't bother u once ur up all night with a baby well most baby's do go straight thru the night after a few weeks its only if u hav a colicy baby u need to worry about sleepless nights. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, :hugs: I hope poor Leo settles things soon.

Emily is 4 months now


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I woke up at 2am with the worst heartburn of my life! God knows what caused that! Crunched some rennies which helped but very tired now as I couldn't sleep after! I really do think that not being able to get comfy and stuff is all new mummy training!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake that's such a pain. Towards the end of my pregnancy I got acid reflux and heartburn every time I lay down and I had to have a bottle of gaviscon next to my bed. 
It's definitely good training for motherhood though!

My idea of an earlier night didn't go to plan. Emilia was wide awake still at 11.30pm which is weird coz she's normally asleep by then anyway. Maybe coz we were upstairs instead of downstairs it confused her and caused overstimulation. But I'm gonna keep doing it or else she'll never sleep on her own!
She then woke at 5am for a feed and then had hiccups for an hour so I'm rather tired myself today lol! 

Just sent my furry baby to the groomers, he looked so scared in the van bless him! Don't know why coz he knows where he's going he's been before. I'm gonna worry about him til he gets back now!


----------



## baileybubs

And just on a little ranty note here, do you ladies not think that sanitary items should be free?? It's not our fault we have periods is it? I've been bleeding now for 13 days and by all accounts it isn't gonna stop soon coz this mini pill either makes you bleed constantly for months when you first start it or not bleed at all!! It's costing me a fortune in pads and tampons!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh dear sorry Millie didnt settle, these babies are so fussy aren't they, the slightest change and it throws them all off! 

I can't believe your still bleeding on cerazette. Might just be cos it's your first AF? I hardly had periods on cerazette, like a day of light flow and that was it. And yes they should be free!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm unsure if its coz I started AF the same day I took the cerazette and its coz its first AF after birth. I can't keep on like this though, I feel gross! And maybe it's the cerazette causing my moodiness.

What you up to today then Hun? No long car journeys again I hope!


----------



## cupcake1981

I was a little evil on cerazette I think, I hate the pill in general tho and being pumped full of hormones!

Well my Moses basket just arrived, I'm not in love with it tbh, but it'll do for £38. Meeting a friend for dinner tonight and a mooch around a new shopping centre, but not sure about during the day yet! All I know is that I still have heartburn! Yuck!! What about you? Supposed to be going to London tomorrow!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw you'll grow to like your Moses basket, I wasn't keen on ours at first but love it now.

Don't drink too much milk if you have bad heartburn, I didn't realise that it goes sour in your stomach and makes reflux worse lol!!

Ooooooh sounds like you have a nice evening and day tomorrow planned! I've got nothing planned at all today. Going out with my MIL tomorrow and not really looking forward to it. She's great but I'm sick of being told what I should do with Emilia. She's now saying I should go back to the doctor about her hernia and tell them I'm not happy about it and I think that her straining is due to the hernia. But I have never said anything like that and I don't think that!


----------



## cupcake1981

Tell her to mind her own! She's your baby and you know what's best for her!

I'm still crunching rennies to no avail!

There is a baby event in at Aldi today if you have one near you x


----------



## baileybubs

I'd love to tell her that believe me, but living so near to them just makes it too awkward to cause any problems. I just smile and nod then tell next week I'll tell her I've seen the doctor again and they've just said the same thing, that its fine. What makes me laugh though is that I even said to her yesterday that it isn't causing her any problems but she seemed to ignore that. She's convinced that when she's a little bit grumpy it's because of the hernia. I know she means well, I just wish me and df could afford our own house already so we could move and not live quite so close!!

I do live near an Aldi but gotta wait in for the dog groomer.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's difficult with them so nearby, I don't envy you!


----------



## baileybubs

It's one of the reasons I'm dying to get a mortgage lol!! I keep entering the This Morning competition under the misguided hope I will win and have the money for a deposit haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I really don't envy you! I'm gonna have a quick look and see if there's anything good. Unfortunately cos his rooms still not done I can't stock up on wipes and stuff! 

Gonna try and take my dream genii pillow back to, massive waste of money!


----------



## cupcake1981

We're stuck in a crap situation to not being able to sell out flat as our house deposit is all tied up in equity. So frustrating sometimes I think ill never move!


----------



## baileybubs

How big is your flat?

What was wrong with the dream genii pillow?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's 1 bed but there's no bath or garden so not great! Well manage for a bit tho!

It was impossible to get comfy on basically, didnt find it supportive. They took it back ok tho, phew!

Went to the baby event, bought muslins, a cellular and a bobble blanket, and a couple if packs of dummy's.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and a big bottle of gaviscon!


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Oh dear sorry Millie didnt settle, these babies are so fussy aren't they, the slightest change and it throws them all off!
> !

This, this is so true, at least for some babies, mine included. Up it scares me how things are going to go on our 3 week visit to my family at the end of June! At least there will be people around to help out if I need a nap or a break!


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought your apartment was 2 bed cupcake, I'm going mad :wacko: also what's a cellular?


----------



## cupcake1981

It is 2 bed mrs d! Typo! God is be going bad right now if it was 1! 

It's a type of blanket, with holes so can't can't suffocate itself! 

Do any if you ladies have fleece/cotton blankets? Are you allowed to use them? X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Amy hey mrs d!

Good one on the gaviscon cupcake!

I've got a couple of fleece blankets etc that I do use for her on top of the cellular ones if its a cold night. 

I've just tried having a bath with Emilia with df helping hand her to me and taking her out again and she liked it!! 
She was nice and calm and let me wash her and was looking up at me and df coz he had a shave whilst I was bathing her. She started grumbling towards the end but it was so much better than the usual screaming we get!! That's how I'm bathing her from now on!
I don't know if it was time of day, feeling safer with me or the fact that the water temp was higher but she definately liked it this time!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for happy bath time :happydance: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey sounds good, lots of my friends bath with their babies, if it works do it! 

Thanks for the advice on the blankets!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm now still waiting on confirmation of receipt of my email to the hospital :dohh: how long should I wait? Just to recap I sent a letter, was then told reply would be up to 28 days as it was non urgent, after 4 weeks I chased it for them to say what letter, I emailed letter to them yesterday and haven't even had an acknowledgement of the email/letter. Should I chase tomorrow or am I being pushy and should give it more time? I'm not asking for a reply that quick, just confirmation that they have it!


----------



## SATH

Hi please can i join in. I'm ttc 1 after 2 losses been trying since last mc no luck as yet. Been reading through your posts hope you dont mind.

Mrsduck in my experience def chase chase and chase. Im a medical secretary and know the mound of paperwork that comes thru office. Hope im 1 of the good ones and organised but things get lost and some consultants r a law 2 themselves. Nothing wrong with checking receipt of email or chasing up. Hope that helps soz i dnt no all details so please excuse me if my advice not appropriate x


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope mrs d I would definately chase them to confirm receipt tomorrow, it takes 2 nibs to say thanks for your email, I've passed this on to so and so....it's just rude not to reply frankly. 

I finished shopping ahead of time and now waiting for my friend to arrive....bought the blue and white stars paper without hubs seeing it.....hope he likes it as they wouldn't give me a sample! Rude!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Sath! I remember you from another thread, maybe the ttc after more than 1 loss one! You're very welcome to join us and I hope this thread brings you lots of luck and a sticky bfp soon xx


----------



## SATH

Thanks cupcake i remember you too. 24 weeks wow that time has flown by!!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I agree with the other ladies, definately chase it! It's just a confirmation email which is completely understandable for you to ask for seen as they have lost your last letter, not pushy at all.

Welcome sath! Hope that this thread really does bring you luck as it has for lots of us, but best of all I found its the best place for support with everything I have any problems with! These ladies are awesome and sometimes I wonder how I would have coped the last year without them!

Emilia is sound asleep at the mo, which can only mean one thing, she's gonna be wide awake til late again!! The bath must have made her sleepy!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yay for buying the wallpaper cupcake, I'm sure dh will love it! Can we see a pic of it?


----------



## SATH

Thanks bailey. I'm thinking of all the advice wisdom you girls are going to be able to pass on in the future when fingers crossed my dream comes true.

Enjoy the quiet while you have it i reckon. x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies for your advice, I'll chase tomorrow xx

Hi sath of course you can join in, this is a wonderful thread, full of lovely ladies <3 I'm so sorry for your losses, i hope you get your bfp soon xx

Cupcake yay for buying the paper :) 

Bailey yay now you know the answer, mummy and Millie bath before bed ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Just got back from dinner with my friend and hubby lives the paper! Yey finally something we agree on!!! I couldn't get the link to work the other day so if you go to the website and search wallpaper, it's basically called blue star wallpaper, it's sooo pretty and not a garish blue! Yey progress!

Yey for Millie being a good girl, hope it continues!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoooo progress cupcake, glad hubby liked it, the paper is lovely xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I just got undressed to get in my pjs and my belly button has started to pop out in itself?!!! Gross! I hate belly buttons!!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, yay for a happy bath time! Emily typically gets bathed in her baby bath tub but I do sometimes take a bath with her and she likes it!

Cupcake, yay for wallpaper and other baby goodies! LBCC must be making room for himself, popping out your belly button! 

MrsD, I agree with the others, chase chase chase! You've been patient for too long!

Cheryl, I hope Leo is doing better.

Ttc, hope your appointment went well and that you are doing ok!

Sath, welcome to our crazy mix of ttc, preggo mamas, and new mamas! This thread is an amazing place for support. Good luck to you! Tell us a little bit about yourself if you'd like... Are you tracking cycles, temping, opk? Feel free to share about anything you need to.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow that's soon isn't it cupcake? You might have a big bubba in there :) xx

How are you Amy? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I do have a big boy in here mrs d, I keep hearing how huge I am!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies welcome sath I remember u from another thread. This thread is the best these ladies stopped me becoming depressed last yr after my losses. X

Bailey yeah for bath time think I'm going to hav a bath with Leo but he loves his bath time anyway. Xx

Mrs d defo get it chased Hun..x

Cupcake I loved the blue paper we almost got tht too..x

Amy can't believe she 4 months already. Time flys by..x

Afm Leo had his 6 wk check he weighs 12lbs 8oz and is 58cm long they said he was in proportion and doing really well.. Still up thru the night with his colic tho but tht will pass. X


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, I think another picture is in order! ;)

I am doing well. Emily is keeping me busy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Success I hope, I've just had a call from the hospital saying that they have sent my referral so I should be getting my appointment in the post yay


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay, mrsD! Make sure you follow up if you don't get it in a reasonable time!


----------



## SATH

Fab news mrs d hope u dnt have to wait much longer.

Thanks for the welcome everyone. So many cute babies on this thread very encouraging. So cupcake you now have an outer belly button thats gonna take some getting used to. I guess your growing in to maty clothes rapidly now. Lots of lovely maxi dresses.

Amy thanks i see your from austin sooo jealous! We love to travel but havent made it to texas yet. My oh wanted go this year but i persuaded to go madrid short flight just in case i was pregnant we go 8th june so no chance now. Yes i temp and use opk. I was using clearblue monitor but sticks so expensive and im pretty regular. 30 - 31 day cycle but i dont ovulate till 20 - 21. Ive tried all sorts to lengthen luteal phase agnus cactus made me v irregular, i take b complex 100 and have been trying accupuncture and herbs but nothing works grrrr... CD1 for me got my last bfp june 12 so hoping june is going to be my lucky month.

Hey cheryl congrats on your little one what a cutie.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I bet you are looking forward to your holiday, I hope you make a holiday baby :) can your dr give you or suggest anything for you to take to lengthen your luteal phase? x


----------



## SATH

Hope so thats the plan. Dr and specialist just not interested in it. I took in all my charts its really clear to see 10 days or less why they wont help me i dont know. Im seein gp on 7th and im not givin in!! 

Wow sunshine yipee. Whats the weekend plans


----------



## MrsDuck

That's really bad sath, I wonder why your dr won't help?? A few tears always help ;) 

Yay it's lovely outside, beach and barbecue weather :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Been out shopping this morning and was fun, but I seem to have a very grumbly baby this afternoon and I dont know why!! Think she's over tired but shes not going to sleep at all!!

Yay mrs d on finally hearing something!! Thank god, I thought they'd leave you hanging for ages!!

Cupcake - my belly button went outty too, its back to normal now though.

Sath - ooh yeah a holiday baby would be lovely!! Have you tried any natural remedies for lengthening luteal phase - not sure if there are many but I am sure I have heard some women on here talking about them.

Amy - hows Emily doing today?

I have a dilemma (well kind of). I have found my ideal job online today, with the Alzheimers society, brilliant wage, exactly what I want to do and in my local town too. Only thing is its full time and would need to start it by end of July if I were to get the job!!! If it were 6 months further down the line I would be jumping at the job but I just dont know if I am ready to leave Emilia for a full time job when she is so young.
Plus to add to all our job dilemmas, df's boss still hasnt done his rota for next week again, so he asked him about it again and his boss had a go at him saying that he is being an arse about it, and that "your mrs shouldnt make plans for mondays and tuesdays then til she finds out what days you have off" when df told him I have a meeting on monday that I need to know if I can attend it.
So how on earth am I gonna be able to go back to my current job part time on dfs days off if we never know when he's off??
If I worked full time for the wage alzheimers society are offering we could afford nursery fees but going back to my job we cant so need to have me working when df is off.
I hate df's boss he's such an arse. When df said we have child care to think about so need to know his rota, his boss said "do you know how many people have kids?"....WTF??


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey df's boss is an arse, maybe he should look at moving elsewhere, he certainly isn't appreciated where he is :( if its your dream job apply hun, if you get offered the job then make the decision, if you don't, you know you tried and haven't missed giving it a go as the job wasn't meant to be :) xxx

Did you buy anything nice while you were out shopping? x


----------



## SATH

Ooh Bailey that is a dilemma but I agree with Mrs d apply and see what happens from there who knows if you get interview and like you they maybe to offer pastime for a few months worth a shot. Omg your dog's boss sounds nightmare totally unreasonable don't envy you there.

Mrs d sounds like a plan. I'm off for a walk with a friend tonight we''re trying to be healthy but then my oh will cook me me something naughty for dinner he's being super sweet cos I've been a misery.

Yeah Bailey I tried Angus cactus but that messed my cycles up. I'm on b complex 100 which supposed to help but nothing. I'm gonna ask about progesterone and Clomid again but each time they just fob me off. There will def be tears


----------



## baileybubs

Definitely go with tears SATH, sometimes they do hold back on how much they can do for you. If you beg and plead it will make them feel like they have to do something for you, or at least I'd hope so!!

Yeah I'm gonna apply for it and make a decision from there, unless I actually get offered the job there's no decision that needs to be made anyway! I think at least if I apply and don't get it I won't feel like I let a great opportunity get away. And if I do get offered then ill just have to see how I feel about it. Sometimes these jobs offer it as a job share don't they so I could always ask like you said Sath.

Mrs d I actually got loads of lovely clothes that I bought with my birthday money (and then some lol). I got 5 pairs of skinny jeans, one of which is a really nice pale blue, and then 3 pairs were from primark so not best quality but will do (til I lose more weight lol!!). I got a couple of light jumpers, some t shirts, 2 dresses and my favourite buy was a cream see-through shirt with prints of elephants on it!! 

Oh and I also got a wii fit! Df decided to buy a wii without really telling me so I figured I may as well take advantage where I can lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your walk sath and I hope hubby cooks you something lovely for dinner :)

Ooooh bailey well done on the shopping, I love shopping and you look fantastic hun you don't need to lose more weight :) 

It's such a lovely night I'm off for a walk with hubby around the harbour xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm well jeal mrs d, I'd love to go for a walk around the harbour in this lovely weather. Not so many harbours round my way though lol!
I wish my df worked normal hours and we could have this lovely evening off together. Never mind, a night watching BGT instead lol!

I'm so glad that you got that reply mrs d, at least that can put you a little more at ease knowing something is being done.


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I do take it for granted living here. It was gorgeous, not a breath of wind :) 

It felt like a weight off my shoulders knowing the referral had been sent, I can relax once the appointment letter arrives, then the worry starts that the scan won't be clear. There's always a worry isn't there :sigh: 

Is your df off at all over the weekend? Have you got any nice plans? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I know that df is working tomorrow but we still don't know if he's working Sunday because his boss still hasn't done the rota. He's had the cheek to have a go at him for asking for it too. Told him that if child care is gonna be a problem for his work then he suggests he finds another job. I actually called him a very bad word when df told me that!

I might go into town with Emilia tomorrow though if the weather is still nice. 

Well hopefully though you will get the all clear from the scan and then there will be no more worry and you can start ttc again!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone, been to London today and just got home, soooooo tired!

Mrs d I hope you get your letter soon chick, want you good and preggers ASAP!!

Sath if its coming up to a year since your last bfp you definately should be rather seriously, I agree turn on the water works xx

Bailey dfs boss is a total C U next Tuesday, I hate people like that, how would he feel!!

Amy do you work tomorrow? If so hope it's ok?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd love to see the look on his bosses face if he does find another job. Your df has had a nightmare with bosses hasn't he :( 

The weather is meant to be gorgeous for at least another week so you should be fine going to town tomorrow. Are you just going for a mooch or are you still in shopping mode haha

I'm surely due some good news with my health, I can't wait to get back to ttc :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cupcake glad you had a good time, what did you end up doing?


----------



## cupcake1981

We went to the royal mews and for afternoon tea, was the best afternoon tea of my life and I've had a few lol! Took forever to get home tho as there were train problems, always spoils a day out!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm glad you enjoyed your afternoon tea though despite bad trains!
And yes c u next Tuesday was the exact very bad word I called his boss, and I hate that word!! But his boss really is!

Mrs d yeah I think maybe its the industry he's in, catering obviously requires you to be an arse of a boss lol!!
And yes it is about damn time you have some good luck with your health mrs d! I really hope it's your year this year!!
I think I'm still in shopping mode lol, but I need to be careful! I spent £50 more than the money I had been given for my birthday (not too bad I guess). But my parents gave me a grand of their Ppi money and told me they'd rather see me save it for bills etc so I don't have to worry whilst on maternity leave. But I'm a little tempted to spend a little of it on myself for a few more items of clothing lol!! And even worse of me, I haven't told df about the money they gave me, coz I want it to stay in the savings account for when/if we need it (you guys know how useless he is with money!!). Is that really bad of me??


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake how long does it take on the train from where you are to London?


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooo don't tell him, you don't want it spent on computer games etc, that money is so that you don't have to rush back to work and so that you don't have to stress about money xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey id do the same with the money if my hubby was as bad with money!

From portsmouth it's about 1 1/2 hours ish to Waterloo, Victoria is about 2hrs. If your thinking of going when you come to visit your aunt go to Waterloo, nicer train line and quicker!


----------



## MrsDuck

I love going out for afternoon tea mmm yummy cakes


----------



## cupcake1981

These were pretty amazing to!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol you read my mind cupcake, my Aunty is away on holiday soon and has said we could use their apartment for a few days so we can get away without it costing much, and although I would probably drive down to Portsmouth I wouldn't want to drive into London lol!!

I thought I was being a bit mean not telling df lol, but if we have money he'll just think of ways to spend it rather than save it like me!


----------



## baileybubs

Did you say you'd finished your work on the boat now mrs d? I hope so and you can enjoy this nice weather! 

Df just text me, he's off Tuesday and Wednesday. Think his boss has done that on purpose coz he knows I have that meeting on Monday.


----------



## cupcake1981

I definitely wouldn't recommend driving to London altho you could park on the outskirts and tube/train in. Oh that will be lovely to come down for a few days, lots to do x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's nice of your aunty, some time on the coast just you, df and Millie ;) 

No not finished on the boat, still got about another week of work on it, it's getting a good overhaul. I can't lie in the sun so I don't really mind.

What a bugger df not having Monday off :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh cupcake I just noticed you are no longer a papaya yay for an aubergine xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah will be nice for us to get away from our families too and just spend some time as our own little family for a bit. I love our families and appreciate everything they have done but would love to just spend some time with df and Millie. 

How are you coping with not being allowed to catch the sun? I'd be über paranoid about it!!
I suppose at least it's nice weather for you to do this work on the boat, better than you being freezing!


----------



## baileybubs

Aha yay for aubergine!! Although I'm sure that stays for about 4 weeks lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah mrs d! Wonder how long ill be an aubergine did now lol!

Would be lovely for you bailey, hope you get some nice weather it's a much nicer place in the sun!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just been applying the soltan once 40+ stuff in the morning and hope that does the job. I've come to the conclusion what will be will be, so not being too paranoid about it, just not being silly and sitting in it. It's alien to me not sunbathing though haha

I'm sure you'll love it, time together just the 3 of you :)


----------



## SATH

What's all this talk of afternoon tea I've been missing ... yummy! Had a lovely walk down to the park along the river we even made it past the pub and up the hill home. Such a nice evening. 

Bailey sounds like some fun shopping is it funny going back to regular clothes with loads of options?

Mrs d hope u had nice walk round the harbour that sounds bliss.

Cupcake what a lovely day bet your shattered. Haven't been to London for ages. 

Just had amusing disaster. I'm v protective mummy of 2 furbabies who get locked in every night so it's always my job lift the litter box to cover catflap they never use but just in case. Oops picked it up bottom fell off cat litter all over slate tiled kitchen floor my oh laughing his head off while I'm sweeping it all up. Guess who's mopping the floor in the morning!

Can you believe how insensitive drs can be mine told me they will refer me in Oct as that's when we started trying again after 2nd loss.:growlmad:


----------



## baileybubs

I can't believe your doctor said that! Sometimes I think that healthcare professionals can be so insensitive and uncaring when it comes to loss in pregnancy. I just don't think they realise how much it affects you.
Glad you had a nice walk though Sath! Poor you having to sweep up the cat litter!! I had the fun job of picking up the dog poop from the garden this afternoon (can't use the excuse of being pregnant for not doing it anymore!!)

It is nice to wear jeans again Sath, although now I do have to cover up my overhanging belly these days!

Mrs d that's a goo attitude to have, it could drive you crazy if you thought about these things too much couldn't it and could become a recluse or something!!


----------



## SATH

Ah but look at that beautiful little reason for the overhanging belly! It's early days be kind to yourself. 

I've almost spoken to one of the consultants I work for about my experience he'd be supportive but no-one at work knows and I know I'd breakdown.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah that's true, they always say how stretch marks are a mummy's stripes don't they, well my overhanging belly is like that too! She was worth all of it that's for sure. So much so that I can't wait til we can have another lol!

I think I was a bit of an anomaly when it came to talking about my mmc. I used to talk about it all the time to anyone who'd listen. But I completely understand why most people can't discuss it.


----------



## SATH

I love that saying mummy stripes it's so cute. If it makes you feel better I have a muffin top and its all muffin :haha: I've lost 15 lbs since Easter so it's shrinking slowly. 

I told a few close friends and family they never mention it now it's just like they never happened to them. My oh doesn't like talking about it so it's a relief to be able to write about the mcs.

Mrs d have fun working on your boat bet you can't wait to take her out.


----------



## baileybubs

Wow 15lbs since Easter that's amazing Sath well done!! 

Sadly I know a lot of people who have had mc's, I work in care it's mainly female and there were at least 5 people who had also been through it so I was really lucky to have those people to talk to. 
My df didn't talk much about it though.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, yay for shopping and getting nice things for yourself! I agree with everybody else, apply for the job and if you are offered it then make the decision. Your DF's boss... Wow!

MrsD, keeping everything crossed for you that the scan is all clear and you can get back to ttc! After all you've been through, and so stoically, you deserve a clear scan and fast BFP!

Cupcake, sure glad you came on again, so I would know LBCC is an eggplant as I had no idea what an auber..whatever it was is! ;) so glad you had a nice tea... A good way to end your work week off!

Sath, hopefully your GP will help you out, the medical field can be so insensitive! Glad you had a nice walk, sorry to hear about the litter... Cat litter is such a mess anyhow! Our cat is in all the time and makes a grand mess of things. You can always talk to us about the mc, it helps to have somewhere to vent it and we've all been there and get how painful it is.

I do work tomorrow, just wanting it to come and be gone, I hate leaving her so much! At least it gives her Daddy time, gets me out, and brings in a little money. We have to talk about what we are doing after we get back from vacation regarding me working. We agreed to not do anything else until at least then. I am dreading the conversation because I am so not wanting to leave her, I think I might wait for DH to bring it up.

Emily is good, changing so much, she's sleeping out of a swaddle now which has been an adjustment but is, overall, going well. She has what I think is an abnormality at the base of her back/top of her buttocks. I had the dr look at it when I first noticed it and she said it was fine but I was still concerned so waited until the next appointment, which was 2 months later and last week. She again looked at it and said it seems fine but it doesn't sit right with me and seems off. I also don't know how,well,she looked at it or how well I communicated what I am concerned about. I want to,take Emily for a 2nd opinion, especially as my DH's sister had spina bifida and passed away from a surgery related to it as a child. DH kinda got,mad at me for wanting a 2nd opinion and said I need to trust Emily's dr or find a new one, he also,seems to think it is ok to wait another two months until her next well baby visit to have it looked at again, I don't think I want to,wait that long but don't know what to do... If we should wait, take her back to her dr sooner and really make sure it is looked at and maybe demand an ultrasound or have her really explain to me why it's ok, or try to take her elsewhere and if we do that I don't know if we would take her to just another pediatrician or to a specialist... If a specialist I don't know what kind. We have private insurance so can do whatever we like, really, I just don't know what is right. I don't want to be a paranoid Mom but I also don't want to be told down the road that there is a issue and that she could have been better off if it was caught earlier. I've tried not to google but have some and depending what it might be it could,require surgery and the earlier it is done the better the outcome... But it could be nothing... I dunno and it doesn't help that DH seems to think I am being crazy, though I've never shown him what worries me...( any advice?

Sorry for the selfish rant...


----------



## SATH

Hey Amy, Emily looks beautiful sounds like you have adapted really well to being a new mama. I say follow your mama gut if you think something isn't quite right I'd get her checked out again maybe try a different doctor and write down your concerns that way you don't forget everything when you get in there. Don't blame you for not wanting to leave Emily she is still so little and changing everyday enjoy your vacation and see if your hubby brings it up I reckon. I think think its much harder working in the US than in UK from what I've seen people seem to go back to work so quick after babies at my work most people have a year off doubt I would get that long but hopefully 7 months or so.

Thanks for your support so great to see all new mums and pretty ladies gives me hope.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

I agree with Sath Amy, go with your instinct. You are her mama and you know her better than anyone, it's not being paranoid it's looking out for your daughter. And if anyone tells you differently just tell them to shove it lol!!
What kind of anomaly is it?

Glad we can give you hope Sath. I know it's been a lot easier for me to fall pregnant and have my rainbow baby after my mc but I know that I couldn't have done it without the ladies here.

Have you ladies got any nice plans for today?

I've decided to stop taking the cerazette (mini pill). It's day 15 of bleeding now and it's not light anymore either! Plus I have the urge to cry hysterically almost every day and am feeling irrationally angry so I want to see if those feelings go away if I stop the cerazette or if they are more untoward feelings related to being post partum. 
I was laughing with df last night saying that as a contraception cerazette works 100% for me coz we can't actually have sex lol :rofl:


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, :rofl: with the 100% effective! Hopefully going off of it helps!

The abnormality, or what I think is, is her bum crack seems to continue as a red maybe crooked? Line past her buttocks. She also has what I think is a little indentation or dimple further down and when I feel her it feels like there are two bony bumps there. It could be nothing but I can't shake the worry about it. Maybe I will show DH what I'm worried about, as I never have. It is subtle though so I imagine he will still think I'm nuts!

I just was feeding Emily and she's sleeping on me but I should try and go back to bed now before work.


----------



## SATH

Thats no fun bailey think i'd stop it too. I used to have the injections cos i cant take regular pill and the mini pill made me bleed so maybe give that a go? What are you and Emelia getting up to today. Sunny but windy with me. Im going shopping on the hunt for some sandals or pumps that wont make me bleed walking round madrid. 

Have a good sleep amy bet when Emily is asleep like that you just want to sit and watch her. Hope works goes quick for you. Def show dh and see what he thinks.


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo to still bleeding bailey! What other contraception options are there? Are you still going shopping today?

Sath that's rubbish about your docs not helping til October. I hope you get another bfp before then. Have you tried taking soy isoflavins (you've probably heard of it but if not its like a natural clomid you can buy over the counter!). That might help with ovulation?

Amy I agree with the others? You have to be your baby's advocate on these things, you are her mama and must trust your gut. Hope work goes quick for you today hun.

Mrs d are you doing more boat work today? X


----------



## MrsDuck

My you girls have been chatty since last night :)

Amy :rofl: we'll stick to calling it an eggplant just for you ;) 

Like the others say mummy knows best, I'd go with your gut, if I hadn't got a second opinion on my neck my cancer wouldn't have been detected! 
I hope work goes quickly for you today xx

Sath you poor thing with the litter tray but glad you had a lovely walk

Bailey :rofl: perfect contraception haha 
I'd come off it too, I can't believe you are still bleeding xx
I took some inspiration from you this morning and bought some tops to go over leggings and skinny jeans, oh and I bought some new towels for use on the boat, any excuse to shop ;) 

Cheryl and cupcake I hope you are having a lovely day in the sunshine :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake :hi: yes I'm trying to put it off but hubby keeps phoning with things to take him and he's just called again wanting food too so I'd better go :( 

Have a lovely day ladies, catch up later :hi:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cupcake sounds like u had a nice time in London.. I love cream teas I'm such an old lady lol..x

Hey mrs d I'm hoping u will soon be ttc again Hun.. U enjoying the nice weather?x

Amy I think Leo's is like tht too.. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about Hun..x

Sath how u doing?hope ur oh helped u with the floor..x

Bailey I wudnt tell df either.. Hope ur having a nice day in town with Millie..x

Well Afm I am on the pill :) hubby said can we do it without a condom then and I said no need to wait 2 wks and e said can u nt just pee on they sticks to make sure ur not ovulating :haha: lol... Well Leo went from hiss a 11 o'clock feed till 6am but I did wake thru the night with his colic.. But so proud he got to 6 :)

I cut his hair today well I gave him a number 5 lol... My brother shaves his baby girls hairs when they were a few wks so it helps come thru thicker the drs recommend tht in brazil.. I don't hav the bottle t shave Leo's right off so his number 5 looks good lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay naughty cuddles without having to worry :)
Aw I wouldn't have the bottle to shave it either, I didn't have any hair until I was about 2 :rofl: 

We need some up to date pics. Cupcake a new bump pic and up to date pics of your bubbas :)


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't end up going shopping ladies, me and df tool Emilia and Bailey out for a walk after lunch and after I'd had a bath (yay I feel clean lol). Then he set up the wii fit for me and just had my first session. My balance is awful!!! I did enjoy it though. But I definitely can't do the jogging exercise, :hollie: too big it hurts too much lol!!
And my wii fit age based on my age, bmi and balance is 49 eeeek!!

Cheryl yay for being on the pill! Are you back on the combined pill?
Well done Leo for sleeping so much!!

Amy I hope work is ok!!

Mrs d glad I could inspire you! I'm definitely going to buy some more on Monday haha!!

Cupcake have you recovered from your day trip to London yet?

Sath are you having a nice day? It's very windy here too, would be really warm if it wasn't so windy!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I was just thinking that out of all of us, you are the only one that I have no idea what you look like, unless you are in fact a cuddley white duck! 

Well we've finally agreed on paint to match our paper and have been getting rid of final bits in the nursery ready to decorate! I'm rubbing out of space to put the bits I've bought so told hubby he needs to get his finger out and get started so I can put baby boys things away at least! Furniture is supposed to come next Friday 14th!

What's everyone up to. We're being pretty lazy today after yesterday's escapades.....feeling quite sad to go back to work in Monday :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey 49 it's only your first go I'm sure that will lower after a few tries ;)

Oh cupcake you couldn't have been on the thread when we all posted pics of ourselves ?? Ok I'll post one of me too :) 

You deserve a lazy day after your action packed one in London, it's always horrible going back to work after being off xx

Barbecue for dinner yummmmm xx


----------



## AmyB1978

hi ladies! I am still at work but am the only one here, the girl I was meant to work with showed up sick so I had her stay a bit to get things settled and then sent her on her merry way. Our appointments are all done for the day so the Dr is also gone. It means I get paid to play but it also means I have almost 2 hours with nobody here and, possibly, nothing to do but miss my baby. I made the Dr watch the front/phones before she left for the day so I could go pump :haha: Just because I am here alone doesn't mean I am willing to risk leaking/engorgement or messing up my supply. My boobs are hurting anyhow, I think it's gonna be a long few hours until I get to feed my girl again.

Bailey, I hope you enjoyed the walk with DF, Bailey, and Millie. It was probably nice to have family time, it sounds like with DF's work you don't get much of it. 

Cupcake, we need an updated bump pics and, of course, pictures of the nursery when you get it sorted. It will be "sod's law" that as soon as the room is done you will get an offer on the house! ;)

Sath, hope you are having a good weekend and that you are doing well. You are right, when Emily is sleeping on me like that, especially when I know I need to leave her for work in a few hours, it is very tempting to just stay up cuddling.

MrsD, avoid the boat as long as you possibly can! I see you lurking, does this mean hubby is starving and still waiting? :haha:

Cheryl, glad Leo had a better night... hopefully it continues to improve!

AFM, thanks for the advice re: Emily. I am going to show it to DH and either make an appointment with her pediatrician again and make her REALLY look at it or, likely, try to find someone else to take her to. The problem is I would love to take her to a specialist who might be less likely to brush it off if it could be an issue but the one I had figured I could try calling doesn't even see the baby until imaging (ultrasound and/or MRI) has been done. I don't know where to take her for the 2nd opinion. :shrug:


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm I love BBQ food mrs d!! 

I had one of those birds eye fish fusions for tea with potatoes and veg. It was pollack fillet with chilli and lime coating, was delicious!!!

Aw Amy sorry you are bored Hun! Like you say it's good to be paid to do nothing but at the same time all you wanna do is go home!!

I had to have a little nap after going on the wii fit, was shattered haha!!

Cupcake I always hate going back to work after a holiday. But it won't be too long til your mat leave now will it? I bet you cannot wait!! And yay for getting all the nursery stuff sorted!


----------



## cupcake1981

Why do you have to stay Amy if its quiet and there's noone there? Can you store your milk for use later on? 

Ill do a bump pic later and try and upload tomo as its a bit of a pain. Heartburn is killing me today :(. I was feeling all sad earlier that we are spending all this money and love doing LBCCs room up and he may never even use it. I think we may take the flat off the market for a few months and go back on in the new year, just to feel settled for a bit. I'm sick of this now we've been trying to sell for for 15 months :( x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake maybe that would be an idea, but would you be happy in that flat with a toddler if it took a while to sell once you put it back on the market?


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I'm not going to be happy here with a newborn but we don't have much choice! I don't know of taking it off and then putting it back on might be better as all the people that are looking now will have bought what they want and it will go on as a new listing, rather than our flatt being at the bottom of the list as an old listing!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, yay for a yummy tea and a nap!

Cupcake, taking it off the market for now is probably a good idea as long, like Bailey said, as you can cope there for awhile with LBCC. I know it was a nightmare when we moved and I was only about 17 weeks or so (I can't remember) pregnant. I can't imagine having to deal with it on short notice later in pregnancy or with a newborn. Your entire lives are about to change (in an amazing way but that doesn't make it any less stressful) why not have one constant of where you live, at least to start.

As for work, I can't leave because we are open until 2pm on Saturdays and sometimes patients stop in to pick up glasses or contact lenses, to pick out eyeglass frames, call to schedule an appointment, etc. There've been a few stop ins but mainly I am just sitting here on BNB! ;)

As for storing milk, yes... it can be kept in fridge or frozen. She is actually still going through all the milk I pumped when she was in the NICU as I made so much and she didn't take hardly any of it. Frozen milk can be kept anywhere from 3-6 months, depending what source you are looking at. Supposedly you can tell if it has gone bad and I hate to have to throw it away so I plan on trying to use it up as much as possible until it smells off or it has hit the 6 month mark.

I only pump now on Saturdays that I work so she is drinking NICU mama milk and the milk I pump is also getting frozen, for later use. Ideally I will pump what she takes that day in order to keep a "stash." If not, I try to make sure I pump at least once when I am at work (though depending on the day that could be hard.) Technically anytime baby gets a bottle you should pump to keep your supply up (breastfeeding is total supply and demand) but I was told if I can't manage to pump that it won't hurt my supply just one day a week. I am so paranoid about my supply/something screwing up our breastfeeding that I plan on trying to make sure I am pumping what she has taken when I am away at some point that day (even if it has to be before I go to work or after I get home.) This morning I chose to nurse her an extra time and didn't get to pump before I left home. (sorry that was a long winded answer and probably more info then you needed!)


----------



## cupcake1981

No it's interesting Amy, I really want to BF but it does seem like quite a minefield and very scientific! I have bought a book on it but not read it yet as I figure ill probably forget it by the time I have him! I'm mostly worried about not being able to do it or just not producing any thing, but my mum managed to bf me so hopefully ill be all good. Don't know whether to buy all the bottles and stuff b4hand as they are expensive, or just to see how I get on.

Well we defo won't move b4 he's born, a sale and purchase take like 12 weeks to go thru, and that's on a straightforward chain! My main concern is that my salary will drop significantly when I go back part time so be best to get a mortgage offer while I'm still technically full time employed (which technically I will be even on mat leave).

How much longer do you have to go at work? It's 19:20 pm here, not sure on time difference! X


----------



## AmyB1978

I've got 25 more minutes of work, then 35 minutes or so to drive home so I will see my girl in just about an hour.. which is good... my girls are aching for my girl! ;) If she isn't super hungry when I get home I think I am going to need to pump again. 

If I were you I wouldn't buy a pump or anything expensive that is breastfeeding or bottle feeding specific just yet. I also wouldn't spend a lot on any one bottle as some babies are particular and will only take a certain kind (whether formula fed or breastfed with the occasional bottle.) So many women have trouble breastfeeding so I'd recommend making sure you can get it established before spending much... DH can always run to the store and get things if need be. I didn't read much on breastfeeding beforehand, just some minimal things that were in my pregnancy book. I figured it made more sense to try it out and then read up on any specific issues I was having, which is what I did and it has seemed to work. 

If you are set on breastfeeding, give it a good try but try not to be too disappointed if it doesn't work out, as it can be hard and challenging and it isn't for every baby or Mama. I am lucky that we managed to make it work. After feeling like my body failed her (even though she was ultimately ok) when she came at 34 weeks and struggled those few weeks in the NICU... after having to pump for her and not be able to feed her, having to wake up to an alarm and hook myself to a pump instead of a warm snuggle with my daughter, etc... I was hell-bent that it would work and, thank God, it has. I still get very emotional over breastfeeding, it was the thing in the beginning that always set me off and it still can.

Cupcake, that is true regarding the mortgage and was partially why DH and I moved/bought our home when we did. We'd been renting and wanted to stay (it was one bedroom but we figured we could make it work) there for another year (until the baby was almost 1) but then we realized if we were going to qualify to rent a bigger place or buy a place we needed to do it on two incomes, we never would have qualified now. 

Sath, I see you here... Hi! :)


----------



## SATH

Cheryl sounds like you had a good night. A friend's baby had reflux it was really hard for a while then it just disappeared overnight. Bless he looks a little cutie love the idea of Buzz cut hair.

Bailey my Wii fit age was so much worse it's embarrassing! hope you had a lovely afternoon nap love those.

Cupcake can't wait to see bump pic. Think I would take flat off market too like you say it never looks good as an old listing. You need to feel settled as everything around you changes. I've not tried soy but I brought some a few months back but I've been too scared to try but I will try July cycle if no luck June.

Amy hope not much longer till you get to go home and see Emily. Sounds like you are doing great with bf and pumping.

Mrs d how's your day bet you've had great weather.

I had a look for shoes I'm so not a shoe girl. Got some cute pumps in the end. OH was up early working today any excuse to escape housework! I went to see my friend and 2 Godsons this afternoon so been playing football for 2 hours apparently I rubbish, cheek. Shattered now and I have a date with the ironing while oh miss the lawns.


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I can see the dilemma about a mortgage offer coz that's exactly our issue now. Basically if I don't get my ideal perfect job I don't intend going back to work full time for at least the next 2-4 years coz we want baby number 2, but that means we may struggle to get a decent mortgage so no idea what we are gonna do for the best. We love our house we are in now though, and I would quite happily stay here until we can afford a mortgage so it's not as big of a problem for us.
I agree with what Amy said though about needing a constant in your life. I never realised how much I would struggle adapting to being a mummy, I'd imagine it would be quite hard to move when you have a newborn. And maybe as a new listing it will be more likely to sell once you put it back on the market. What does your dh think?

Amy yay for being nearly finished and get to go home to Emily!!
I get what you mean about the breast feeding. I still feel a little sad that we couldn't do it but I know that we gave it 100%, she just couldn't seem to latch at all. At first they thought she had tongue tie but one midwife said (sorry tmi here) that coz I've got big boobs she thinks my nipples were too broad for Emilia to get it into her mouth properly. Combined with the fact that she was impatient (best way to describe it as she's always frantic to get her feeds) and we just couldn't do it. We kept trying for 3 days though and I was expressing the whole time and giving it to her. Weirdly I never got anything from my left boob!! 
I wish I had actually just carried on expressing though and continued giving her that rather than formula, but never mind. I think I actually felt like a bit of a failure coz only one boob seemed to be working lol!!

Sath it's Saturday night sod the ironing lol!! I don't do ironing unless its needed haha. I'm so lazy. I used to iron df's chef whites but I hated it so much and he doesn't even care that his chef whites are creased so I stopped lol. And most of my clothes don't need ironing.


----------



## SATH

I hate ironing too I'm thinking a glass of wine and DVD instead. Sat down for few mins now I don't wanna move plus I have my Millie cat on knee she needs some momma time time :winkwink:


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey :hugs: don't feel bad, you tried your best and so many babies just aren't good at breastfeeding. And don't feel bad for not expressing and feeding expressed milk either. As important as breastfeeding was to me, after pumping/feeding/supplementing in those first few weeks I seriously doubt that I could have done full-time pumping/feeding from a bottle unless I had an army of help. It consumes so much time to pump, then feed, then clean pump, etc. If for some reason she stopped feeding off the breast well I think we'd just do formula, or maybe try to do one breast milk bottle... I just think I would be a better Mommy to her not trying to do all that, if that makes sense. :hugs: again, you are NOT a failure in any way! 

Gots to go see my girl... work is over!!! WOO HOO


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks for all the info Amy, you are right tho and I just have to see how it goes and be prepared to do what is best for baby. 

Sath my friend at work used soy last month and got her bfp, she had been trying for number for several months, and it took her many years to conceive no.1. It defo helped her!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy, I know myself that I did everything, one midwife said to me that some babies just can't do it, just every now and again I wish we could have. But she did get 3 days worth and they say even a bit is good for them.
Yay for going home to Emily!!!

Cupcake I think that you will figure something out, that's what I keep telling myself about our living situation lol!! And even if you only end up having LBCC in there just for a few weeks/months it will still be worth decorating and preparing it for him.

Sath definitely a good plan, wine and DVD! I've just moved my basket of laundry out of sight lol, it was sat on the sofa glaring at me to be put away but I can't be bothered!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw enjoy your bubba Amy hope she is super hungry for you!

Bailey I have massive nips at the mo, my noobs are an eyesore at the moment lol, like roadmap a with all the blue veins and my nips are going a lovely shade of lumpy brown! Maybe ill have the sane issue!

I think baby boy is facing inwards and is constantly on my bladder and kicking me in what feels like my bowels!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake - Yeah I had (well still do have really) giant burger nips lol!! Df was amazed at how massive my nipples got. They don't seem to come to a point if you know what I mean, the nipples aren't inverted but the aureola around it is very flat if you will, and too wide for her to get a grip with her mouth........if any of that makes sense lol!!!

Oh my god, I've just seen that they appear to be televising the trial of Oscar Pistorious! I hope that means just coverage of what's goin on not anything from the actual trial like they did with Michael Jackson!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah mine were ways big but they need their own postcode these days lol! Haha my hubby calls them burger nips to!

Really? What channel?


----------



## baileybubs

On sky, I didn't get which one but I think sky one.

Aw bless LBCC for kicking his mummy's bladder lol! Are you feeling him all the time now?


----------



## cupcake1981

Strangely no, I think he faces inwards a lot so I feel less then, and he still has periods of being very quiet for several hours, with a couple of more active periods a day. I still have to get the Doppler out occasionally.

Are you watching the voice?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha :rofl: I'm loving all the :holly: talk I'm literally lolling

It's going to be nice being the last one to have a bubba coz you lot are going to be the queens of advice, I'll never have to ask dr google anything :)


----------



## baileybubs

No df doesn't let me watch it without him lol. We like commenting on it together lol, usually making fun of Jessie j hehe.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha that's a good thing too mrs d, dr google can be very bad!!
Although he did make me feel better about Emilia's hernia.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I like Jessie j but I see why people find her annoying!

Mrs d you will be an expert on all things baby and pregnancy from listening to us all wang on! I really hope you are gonna be back to ttc so soon!


----------



## baileybubs

I know I can't wait either for you mrs d!! And I can't wait for more of these bfps, it's gonna be so exciting!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bump pic won't upload dammit! Shall I put on the FB group?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hunnies :hugs: you've all kept me sane over the past year xxx

Resize it cupcake, the file is probably too big :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d we've all kept each other sane!! There's no way I'd have got they the last year without you guys!

Was being lazy and trying to do it from my phone, as my laptop is a pain, ill try tomo if I get time x


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Mrs d we've all kept each other sane!! There's no way I'd have got they the last year without you

This is so so true! I <3 you ladies!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw lots of love on the thread today <3 :) xxx


----------



## SATH

Morning. Well the ironing I still sitting there. Had a few sips of wine Sat down to watch DVD and I promptly fell asleep not v romantic am I really that old that this is my life now. I never fail asleep on the sofa! 

Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday I'm already dreading work but hols on Sat yipee.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you've bought some lovely new clothes to take away on your hols sath ;)

Have a lovely Sunday everyone..........on with the boat work :( xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

OOoh I bet you cant wait to go on hols sath, coz it doesnt look like we are gonna get any nice weather here lol!! Its cloudy again doh!!

Mrs d dont work too hard on the boat, just make dh do it all lol!!

There is a lot of love on the thread isnt there, I honestly think I would have gone mad too if I hadnt had you ladies to chat to (or in my case most of the time moan too lol, I'm such a whinger haha).

I've got a huge cold sore on my lip now, hate cold sores. I told df I blame him coz they are caused by stress haha!! 

Whats everyone else doing today? My plans include hoovering, sorting through Emilia's clothes in the nursery (people bought her so many to grow into so I keep needing to check if she's big enough for them yet), having a go on the wii fit and having a bath with Emilia....oh and walking the dog. 
So I've got loads to do and yet I am sat here watching BGT that I Tivo'd from last night lol.


----------



## SATH

Yeah cant wait for hols 5 nights hopefully in the sun just gotta decide what to take.

Sounds like you have a busy day ahead. Sounds so sweet having a bath with your little bubba real bonding time.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well bailey if you don't get your jobs done, there's still tomorrow! 

I feel awful today, thumping headache (think from the small amount of Chinese I ate), been to the shop to get some bits for hubby's lunches this week, we are practising economy for when were on one salary! Now I'm putting my feet up while i cook some sausage rolls i just found in the freezer for my lunch, altho the hoovering really needs doing! Brewsters millions is on so I'm gonna watch that to! X


----------



## baileybubs

Well she screams bloody murder when I have tried to give her a bath on her own in her baby bath but when I took her in with me she was fine so fingers crossed she enjoys it again today!

Well all my housework is now done, all I need to do is put the laundry away (still!) and I need to go through all my clothes coz I've got loads I never wear. I've been through Emilia's clothes and have a bag of stuff that doesn't fit her anymore. 

So now df is home on his break so we are gonna have our bath now!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't you bother about the hoovering cupcake, you are preggers enjoy your last day before back to work!


----------



## cupcake1981

Think hubby will probably do it when he's back from playing tennis! Might make him cook dinner to! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey what's happened to your weather, there isn't a cloud in the sky here although it is windy. Enjoy your bath with Millie, I hope she enjoys it like last time x

Cupcake you need to lay it on thickly about being pregnant and try and get hubby to do things ;) haha 

Sath you'll have a lovely time enjoying the sunshine, I'm jealous x

Cheryl and Amy I hope you are having a great day xx

I've come home to do some housework as my stainless cleaner is drying out before it works on the boat so will go back when it's cooler. So much for housework I'm bnbing in the garden with my top half in the shade and my legs in the sun ;) 

Bailey I love your new avatar of Emilia xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d I love that pic of her.

She enjoyed her bath, she got grumbly towards the end again and didn't like the cold when she got out lol! I'm just waiting for her to have a little nap now so I can make my tea but she keeps crying and then doing little sicky ups at the mo!


----------



## AmyB1978

DH just told Emily, who was crying because she wanted fed, "Mommy needs to prioritize" as I raced to finish getting some cooking done for our dinner for later on tonight. 99% of the time I drop whatever I am doing but I've also learned that there are times where she needs to cry for a minute so I can finish something. Now I feel like the worst Mother in the world and am pissed off at DH. I said something to him about saying I am a bad Mom to her and he goes, no I just said you need to reprioritize. I didn't say much else but now I want to cry or scream at him. 

Sorry, just needed to rant.

Bailey, glad Millie mostly enjoyed her bath with you. I hope she settles for you soon.

MrsD, are you still doing "housework" in the garden ;)

Cupcake, I hope your headache goes away. Have your blood pressures all been fine and have you mentioned all your headaches to your MW? I hope you managed to make DH do everything and you've been resting.

Cheryl and Sath, hope you are having a nice day!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy what's the saying shove a broom up your bum and you'll sweep the floor too :) are you expected to do everything?? Couldn't dh cook? You are not a bad mummy at all, she's not going to harm crying for 5 mins :)


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, thanks! 
He does the majority of the cooking now actually, due to her schedule in the evening but she was taking an afternoon nap so I was trying to get some things ready for later, then she woke up and I got her from her crib and she was playung in her high chair until she decided it was time to eat(which it was.) i struggle with guilt enough when I let her cry to try and finish something, this doesn't help.... He really really pissed me off!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha mrs d.

Amy don't feel guilty, you are a brilliant mummy xx

My bp is always perfect, so it's not that at the moment. I see the mw on Wednesday. I broke my own rules this afternoon and took 1 paracetamol, felt really guilty after :(


----------



## SATH

Ah Bailey your new pic is too cute she must melt your heart! Glad you had a nice bath.

Are you feeling any better cupcake. They say paracetamol is safe to take so I'm sure it's better not bugs if your pain free rather than taking nothing and being in a lot of pain.

Ooh Amy sounds like you held your tongue. My oh's dinner would be in the the cat bowls for that. Don't take it to heart your not a bad mama at all!

Mrs d have you had busy day in the sunshine. Supposed to be a great week yipee summer is arriving.

Ironing all done, no idea what to pack will check forecast on Fri and decide.


----------



## SATH

Ah Bailey your new pic is too cute she must melt your heart! Glad you had a nice bath.

Are you feeling any better cupcake. They say paracetamol is safe to take so I'm sure it's better not bugs if your pain free rather than taking nothing and being in a lot of pain.

Ooh Amy sounds like you held your tongue. My oh's dinner would be in the the cat bowls for that. Don't take it to heart your not a bad mama at all!

Mrs d have you had busy day in the sunshine. Supposed to be a great week yipee summer is arriving.

Ironing all done, no idea what to pack will check forecast on Fri and decide.


----------



## SATH

Oops!! Note to self don't use kindle to post.


----------



## MrsDuck

Still at the boat, just waiting for dh to pack everything away, it's been a glorious day :)

Yay for sunshine all week, sath you'll be able to start your tan before you go :) is it just you and your oh going on holiday or friends too? 

Cupcake dont feel bad Hun, a safe paracetamol is better than being in pain xx


----------



## SATH

Yeh hope so finish work at 4.30 5 min drive then sit in the garden! Its just the 2 of us. My oh loves travelling i do too but he does itinery of what we have to see and do my poor legs will be walked off! 

Wow you must be shattered but must be great, put me on a boat and im seasick before i leave the dock!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy you arent a bad mamma, you'd never get anything done if you ran to her every time she started crying, sometimes we need to finish what we are doing first.
Emilia has just had 2 hours of almost solidly crying, screaming even. And I have no idea why. At one point I just had to put her down for a second coz I was crying myself that I couldnt help her feel better. 
She keeps doing lots of little sicky ups the past day or so. She's been calm now since about 8.30 but still awake and I fed her at 6pm, but she's just sicky up what looks more like water so I am confused. I dont know if she has trapped wind and maybe she's straining so much she keeps forcing milk/water back up.

Mrs d glad its been such a lovely sunny day for you on the boat. Are you back at work tomorrow?

Cupcake honestly dont feel bad hun, I took paracetemol during pregnancy for my back and for that toothache. I had to coz I was in so much pain, its perfectly safe to take.

Sath she really does melt my heart, she's such a little cutie (biased mummy of course).
Are you at work all week before you go on hol on saturday?

Cheryl hope you and Leo had a good day

Well once Emilia finally calmed down (and me too coz it can be so upsetting when they cry like that!!), I managed to sort through my clothes and I was brutal!! I threw loads away (I have 2 bin bags that I am gonna take to one of those places that give you money per kilo). I decided that I needed to be ruthless coz I cant tell myself I will get into some of those clothes anymore coz truth is they have probably shrunk as well as me gaining weight so they just needed to be whizzed lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I'm seasick too at the start of the season, but you soon get used to it and then you feel fine :)
Your oh sounds like mine, he gets bored just sitting in the sun so we always have to do something, I need a holiday after a holiday haha

Wow bailey 2 bin bags you have been brave! Yup I'm back to work tomorrow but actually it's harder work being off and working on the boat than actually being at work. My garden is looking nice and the boat is shiny so I've had a productive weekend.

Aw poor Millie I wonder what is up with her, she is normally very contented :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, big hugs, I know how hard it can be! Go you getting rid of old clothes that no longer work!

Cupcake, the paracetamol is totally safe, don't worry! :hugs:

MrsD, enjoy your day "off" at work! ;) I don't know if I could adapt to the sea sick!

Sath, I bet you can't wait to be done with the week and on holiday!


----------



## SATH

Have a lovely day everyone. Beautiful sunshine to look at thru with window for the next 8 hours. 

Hope Emilia is feeling better today poor little poppet doesnt sound fun. Well done for sortin thru clothes i really need to do that. 

Yeh mrs d i'll need a week off to recover. Think he loves planning them as much as he loves being there!!

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine, it's sooooo quiet at work today, as its everyones first day back after half term. I might go home soon ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo :happydance: I've got my date......11th July :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey! Is that for your checkup scan? X


----------



## MrsDuck

My follow up scan yup, I apparently get an injection in the morning then scanned in the afternoon and then scanned again 24 hrs later :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you get the results there and then? So in theory you could be back to ttc end of July? X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure about the results but I have to come off my hormone meds ten days before, so I have to wait till my hormones are balanced again then I can ttc yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey! Are you on the pill or anything in the meantime? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope, so ready to go ASAP yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey!!!! This is so exciting!!


----------



## SATH

Thats fab news mrs d. Glad to hear things are moving forward. Yipee

i had weirdest dream last night. I was caring for a baby seal it was so tiny and i was feeding it and loving it but it learnt to talk (i know) so i took it to the beach to meet other seals but then it swam off and wouldnt come back and a big seal came up to me saying he wont survive if u dont look after him he's too little. I was trying to get to him but he kept swimming off and i was freezing. I woke up crying. I blame the curry for tea and talking seasick.

How you feeling today cupcake? 

Hope everyones had a good day x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sath that's funny, it's amazing what our minds think up while we are asleep :) 

How many sleeps til you go on your hollihocks? x


----------



## SATH

Freaky isn't it! 5 more sleeps 3.5 days left at work (not that I counting). I keep checking forecast at mo doesn't look like it's gonna be that I'm wearing sundresses no matter what!!

You have quiet day at work. I was quiet am then busy pm.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no what's the forecast saying :(

All day was quiet at work for me, it should get busier as the week goes on now that the schools have gone back. Time goes soooo slowly when it's quiet


----------



## SATH

Yeah it goes so slow when it's like that and I can hardly Google anything at work so v dull! This week forecast is high 20's we get there and it goes down low 20's and cold evenings. As long as it's dry but would be lovely to have blue skies and some heat. We go to Seville for the day so should be hot there. Can't believe they still do bullfighting grrr horrible


----------



## MrsDuck

Theres time for it to change yet, but as you say as long as its dry that's the main thing. You might be glad of it being a bit cooler if oh is going to drag you around all over the place each day ;) yuck bullfighting :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for scan date MrsD! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Amy, I feel it's a weight off my mind, now I just need a clear scan :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh back at work, back ache is back and I've had a headache and felt sick all day (I was sick last night to, fxd THAT isn't back!!)

Still, home now, no idea what to do for dinner! Oh yeah I never said, we had KIEVS last night!


----------



## SATH

Oh cupcake that doesnt sound fun. Something light and easy to digest for dinner i reckon. 

Mrs d your luck is turning around only good things to come.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I turned round and cooked risotto in the end out of the blue. All crampy now as well as backachy, boo.

Mrs d I have everything crossed for a perfect scan! You don't deserve any more setbacks!

Where are you going on holiday Sath, sorry if you said I have no brain.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake you poor thing, you are allergic to your work ;) it's got to be that chair giving you backache. I hope your risotto settles your stomach xx

I've done a new ticker :) the countdown is on haha


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d yeah for ur follow up appointment Hun, it will fly in so exciting...x

Bailey hows Millie now? 2 hrs of crying thts a lot.x

Sath I'm very jealous I so nd a holiday.x

Amy love ur pic of Emily.x

Cupcake no bump pic?x

Well Leo slept 11 to 6 last night and was only up once at 4 with his colic. I'm super busy this wk as its my cousins wedding and I'm bridesmaid. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay go Leo, I bet you feel better getting a bit more sleep, Tawn has posted to say she is still only getting 1-2 hours sleep a night due to maddies colic, the poor little things xx

What a lovely week to get married, the weather is meant to be gorgeous all week and next

Sath did you get any sunbathing in today? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

It's just sitting down mrs d, I had it when is been in the car all day last week to, sadly with an office job it's not ideal! Yey for new ticker!

Cheryl I've not been on the computer to resize it yet. How is Leo's colic?


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry Cheryl you just said how he was!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he's great here a wee updated pic from today. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw he's absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw he's so cute!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys my little monster lol..x


----------



## SATH

Ah cheryl he is super cute he's grown lots from your other pic. Glad to hear your getting a bit more sleep. You have a busy week ahead have fun.

Cupcake go u making risotto yummy. So sitting makes your back worse yuck. Do u have to get up and walk around your office regularly? Im off to madrid so lots of tapas ahead scrummy.

Mrs d yep got home from work and chair in garden was calling. Mon my slob night oh plays badminton with friends so i get to watch my guilty pleasure while hes not here keeping up with kards i know im a dreadful person! Yay for new ticker.


----------



## MrsDuck

Slob nights are great, mine are Fridays, I never cook on a Friday, it's either takeaway or dinner out :) well done for chair in the garden :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I make a mean risotto Sath! Jealous of the sunbathing! Yeah sitting makes my back super sore, I have an array of cushions that I alternate through the day!

I love Tapas, envious of your trip!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Marlee I see you lurking, how are you doing? I hope all is good with you :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, Leo is adorable! Glad he's seeming to have better nights.

Bailey, you are pretty quiet, how are you and Millie doing?

Cupcake, so sorry your back, head, and tummy are bothering you!

Sath, only two more work days and then holiday time!

MrsD, are you enjoying your day away from polishing, polishing, polishing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Polishing the hull is now done but we are refitting the inside now so still work work work, she's an old boat that needs a bit of tlc xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, I'm just at my df's leisure club for my birthday massage he bought me. It's great, I was early so they've given me a free cappucino and coz df knows the receptionist she is letting me use the swimming pool, sauna and steam room for free! Df is using the gym now whilst I get my massage and then we are gonna go for a swim together etc! MIL has got Emilia and its the first time I have left her with anyone except df!!

Glad to hear that the work on the boat seems to be getting along well! And so glad to hear you got a date for your scan!!! Loving the new ticker!!!

Sath - how many hours left at work til you are officially on holiday lol!!

Cupcake sorry to hear you were feeling poop yesterday! Have you thought about going on mat leave any earlier seen as you don't plan on going back there anyway?

Cheryl how was Leo last night with the colic? That picture of him is gorgeous! You know when you dtd and your dh didn't pull out, did you get paranoid about it? My df didn't pull out last night and I'm panicky now, just because its so soon after a c section, I'm worried!! What pill have you managed to go on?

Amy how are you and Emily today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I'm so jealous of your massage bailey, I'm thinking I really fancy one as my back is sore being back at work. Wow did it feel weird leaving Millie with mil? I will worry sick if I have to leave baby with anyone but my mum or hubby I think! I'm gonna try and get to 36 weeks but I really don't know if I can make it that far tbh!

Mrs d do you have to do all this work before the start if every new season?

Lol I love how the talk has turned from ttc to how not to get pregnant! I'm really hoping I don't end up with a horrid recovery after baby is born, it's pretty much impossible for us to dtd these days and I miss it!! We did last weekend but its hard work on top when your quite heavily pregnant lol :rofl: sorry tmi lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I'm so jealous of your massage bailey, I'm thinking I really fancy one as my back is sore being back at work. Wow did it feel weird leaving Millie with mil? I will worry sick if I have to leave baby with anyone but my mum or hubby I think! I'm gonna try and get to 36 weeks but I really don't know if I can make it that far tbh!

Mrs d do you have to do all this work before the start if every new season?

Lol I love how the talk has turned from ttc to how not to get pregnant! I'm really hoping I don't end up with a horrid recovery after baby is born, it's pretty much impossible for us to dtd these days and I miss it!! We did last weekend but its hard work on top when your quite heavily pregnant lol :rofl: sorry tmi lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh bailey enjoy your pampering time and the just the 2 of you time, I know you are going to spend the entire time worrying about Millie ;) 

Cupcake I was thinking that too, it's all about being scared to fall preggo now

No this boat work is just this season as it needs an overhaul, thankfully next year will be much easier, just a quick clean and engine service and it'll be good to go :)


----------



## cupcake1981

That's good, was starting to think this sailings lark sounded like a lot of work!! Are you at work? Are you gonna finish early again?

It's definately more fun ttc than trying not to get pregnant! I'm dreading that worry again! Are you gonna stock up on OPKs etc? I bet you fall first cycle!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'm at work, I've got appointments this afternoon so it should go quicker than just sitting in the office :) 

Yup I've got my supply of opks, hpts, etc so I'm ready to go as soon as I get the green light :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yippee I can't wait to start looking at lines again! There's not enough of it on this thread at the moment! 

At least you are out and about, being stuck in an office sucks!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I love those pics you just put FB, you're so pretty :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake they were taken before my neck got chopped up :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure you look just the same :) x


----------



## AmyB1978

I second the FB photos, you are beautiful MrsD!


----------



## SATH

Hey how is everyone doing.

Bailey did you have a lovely time today. Hope you managed to enjoy it but bet you were glad to get back to bubs. I dread to think what id b like my mum (grandma) looks after the cats when were away and i text and pester her checking their ok! 

How you feeling cucpcake back still as bad? 

Hows it going amy bet boiling hot there and wer're thrilled with our sunshine.

Mrs d im sat in the garden right now can barely see the screen! Cant wait for you to be ttc i need a buddy. We're gonna b sorted for preg and baby advice! 

Ps lovin the talk here my oh is in for shock once i get bfp he's never had it so good


----------



## SATH

Hey how is everyone doing.

Bailey did you have a lovely time today. Hope you managed to enjoy it but bet you were glad to get back to bubs. I dread to think what id b like my mum (grandma) looks after the cats when were away and i text and pester her checking their ok! 

How you feeling cucpcake back still as bad? 

Hows it going amy bet boiling hot there and wer're thrilled with our sunshine.

Mrs d im sat in the garden right now can barely see the screen! Cant wait for you to be ttc i need a buddy. We're gonna b sorted for preg and baby advice! 

Ps lovin the talk here my oh is in for shock once i get bfp he's never had it so good


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know, unless our men are going to enjoy the rest for a while after all the ttc :sex:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol my hubs is always moaning about the lack of naughties!

Sath my back is bad today to, standard after a day at work tho!

Amy you ok chick, quiet last couple of days!


----------



## SATH

Ha mrs d i think that maybe the case! Think this boat malarky is hard work but so worth it when you get to go out.

Oh dear cupcake does anything help bet you dont really feel like soaking in bath. Im off to supermarket later ive got a cravin for risotto thanks for that!

Amy love your new pic she is so sweet.


----------



## cupcake1981

I only wish I had a bath Sath but we only have a shower!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies no he never pulls out im para I defo don't want to be pg I'm on celeste just a normal pill... Today I hav woke up in a bad mood and hav felt moody all day and feel quite teary too :(


----------



## SATH

Oh no cheryl its horrible when you wake up in mood. Im a troll when im in that mood. How is little leo is he managing his feeds better and letting mummy get some sleep. X


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Leo is great it's hubby thts being a nightmare a bit of advice if ur mil annoys u don't mention it to them. He has hardly spok 2 words to me all night x


----------



## CherylC3

Just feel like crying. X


----------



## SATH

Oh hon sendin you big hugs. Mil's can def be a nitemare xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl boo for sulky hubby hmmmmph men ;)

Almost don't on the boat, it's due to go in the water on Friday then we'll have a couple of long weekends away :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath did you end up making your risotto?


----------



## SATH

Bet u cant wait to get boat in the water will b fab to get away for long weekends. Can see you have a water baby.

yep jamie olivers 30 min asparagus risotto yummy and even better oh did dishes.

Cheryl you take care hon have a lovely leo cuddle that will make you feel better


----------



## MrsDuck

Asparagus risotto yum but it does mean you'll have smelly wee haha ;) 

What meds are you on for your hypothyroidism? Thyroxin?


----------



## CherylC3

Mummy sounds yummy sath..x

Mrs d I'm so jealous I want a boat.x

Yeah next time I'm keeping my mouth shut... Never come between a man and his mother!x


----------



## MrsDuck

You really don't want a boat, as the saying goes 'its a hole in the water into which you throw money' and all the accessories that goes with it, it takes up so much space, not to mention the amount of your spare time it takes up :wacko: I suppose it's like labour, you forget about all the shit bits when you are out on it :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Weird, I was posting a reply and it disappeared! 

Cheryl, big hugs! :hugs: sorry you are having a rough day, men! I hope tomorrow is better for you!

MrsD, I am sure you are looking forward to the work on the boat being done so that you can enjoy it and relax!

Bailey, how was your day?

Cupcake, hope you had a better day today and are feeling better! Any more baby purchases? Did you and DH decide what to do about the house listing?

Sath, only one more day of work! Are you getting tanned? how was the risotto? You are right, it is getting hot here, 94 right now. 

I am okay. Emily and I are just keeping pretty busy lately. Yesterday we went ad bought Father's Day cards and DH's birthday gift and card from her. We also went grocery shopping and I got my haircut while she slept on me in the carrier! ;) then we played, went swimming, bath and bed. today we returned DH's birthday gift cause I found it way cheaper online, went to the craft store and got some washable paint, paper, and paintbrushes to do some hand/footprints and for painting fun, then went to the library and borrowed some books. Tomorrow we have a breast feeding group, Thursday the postnatal group, and Friday our first actual play date that isn't a formal group/meeting! I am really excited to hopefully get to know some other moms!

Emily is doing great, she is sleeping completely unswaddled now and slept through the night the last two nights! :happydance: she still isn't napping very well which can lead to afternoon meltdowns but she's doing stellar at night!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow Amy you and Emily have been busy, I'm so pleased she is doing amazingly at sleeping through the night. I hope your mummy baby groups go well and you meet lots of other lovely mummies :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I befits great getting away on it Hun..x

Amy wow u hav been super busy.x

Today I'm meeting my friend and her baby to go for a walk with the prams.x


----------



## SATH

Have a lovely day cheryl glad you sound better. Hope youve been forgiven.

Amy your a busy bee. Sounds great. Love the hand and foot prints painting that is gonna be fun and messy. Very jealous of that weather and swimming have you got a pool in your garden im gonna cry or move!! Do you use a baby sling? I always have my eye on babybjorns they look sooo cute. Yep ive still got tan from when we went to malasyia in jan so topping it up. My poor oh he is so pale he goes white, red, white. I hope any baby we have has my skin colouring and his beautiful blue eyes that would be the dream.

Yeah mrs d aspargus is bad for that. I love it and use it loads oops. I take thyroxine 75 mcg have done since i was 17. Dr's say no link with mc's but accpuncturist says there is. I have to have blood test and keep levels 2 or under.

Better go look like im doing some work


----------



## MrsDuck

It's your last day at work before your holiday yay, don't work too hard :) I'm on liothyronine but changing to thyroxin after my scan I just wondered how you got on with it??? I didn't think there was a link with the actual meds and mcs but obviously a developing baby can't cope with varying TSH levels??

Cheryl enjoy your walk :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, have a good walk with your friend.

MrsD, how's work?

Sath, Yay for last work day! I tend to go red then white again too, have to be careful or I burn. Our housing development has a pool... There is a small playground/park and pool and they are across the street from our home. I do use a carrier, either a moby or a beco Gemini. It is one of my must have items! We were given a used Bjorne but she and I both hated it, not sure hy she did, but she did and i didnt feel comfortble in it. It doesn't have good back support for the parent and is not supposed to be good for the baby's hips and spine. If you google it then you can find info in it... I guess a baby is supposed to have a good seat in the carrer where their knees are above their bum and their legs don't hang straight down. I don't know how true all of it is, but I'd definitely research it before you buy one. I always recommend to people to go to a sling library or group, if you have one, to try different kinds as they definitely fit every person and baby differently and some babies just don't like it.

Hi bailey and cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Amy :wave:

Where is bailey she's very quiet!

Good tips on the sling Amy, I've heard good things about the moby sling, I may invest xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I know where's bailey today? :) 

Sath have you worked out what to pack yet? 

Work is pants Amy ;)


----------



## SATH

Ooh that soundz nice amy. There are a few parks and 2 play parks by me but no pool. Well there is an outdoor paddling pool in the town but its gross and dirty no way! Great info on the slings def something i will research when hopefully i need to. I think its a lovely way to carry baby. Hope you had/have a good day painting.

Mrs d hows your day been. I have 1 more day to work yipee. Ive been on thyroxine for years no side efects or anything you 'll be fine. Yeah from my understanding tsh level has to be stable when preg and ideally below 2. Here there is a joint thyroid/preg clinic where they monitor you closely. 

How are you doing cupcake. Any suggestions for dinner? 

Cheryl hope you and leo had a lovely day.

Bailey hope your ok.

xxx


----------



## SATH

Soz forgot think i know what im taking now just have to sort out oh! Only taking 1 suitcase so he wont be taking a lot


----------



## cupcake1981

We had enchiladas Sath, not good :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm hoping ill feel 'normal' again once I'm on thyroxin, I'm not liking liothyronine. Only taking one suitcase between you! No way I'd need one to myself, but at least that way you won't have to carry it you can get you oh to instead ;)


----------



## SATH

OMG cupcake your torturing me yum yum. I had thought fajitas so think that's the plan.

Mrs d what's your 'normal'. I've forgotten mine. I still feel really tired all the time and my hair has never really thickened up I keep it pretty short now. Not sure if that's just me my friend is on thyroxine and her energy is back but hair still thin. I know 1 suitcase but it was £30 per case so he's got couple pairs of shorts lots of t-shirts but the rest is mine!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yum yum fajitas, I'm starving waiting for hubby to come home

Oh I'm the same sath so I guess not much different on thyroxin :( 

Happy packing :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hhhhmmm...if tomorrow's is up, i might think i am pregnant...BUT negative HPT again and NO other symptoms...except a strange pressure type cramping and HORRIBLE mood...we shall see I guess. I still don't expect it this cycle but i hate this part of the charting when you do see a glimpse of hope because the chart is looking so good...if it takes a dive tomorrow, i'll know i'm out. If it's back up, i'll think i'm for sure preggers because it would be similar to my pregnant chart in March with a later implant dip. Ugh...i hate you thermometer and chart, you make this whole thing such a roller coaster!

Part of me doesn't want this BFP right before vacation next week as it would be an inconvenience but the other part could care less that i would have to do Heparin shots twice a day while on my relaxing trip and not be able to drink with my dad, etc. but i know if i get that positive, i'll be so stoked, i won't care! A year ago i wouldn't have even said those words about not wanting that BFP but i'm drained at this point...he, he...hopeful but not expecting it this cycle...we shall see!

Sorry to butt into whatever conversation is currently going on and I PROMISE to catch up properly later! I'm way behind again in this thread. :-/


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'll keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Dani your chart looks fab! Fxd for you hun. Btw, the snappies has always been a sure sign for me that im preggers x


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, keeping fingers crossed you see another rise tomorrow! :hugs:

How did your appointment go, what did they have to say?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been quiet the last couple of days, been quite busy and out driving a lot.
I couldn't bear staying indoors with the weather being so nice!! Although today I feel a bit pooped and its still glorious outside!

I gave Emilia a bath with me this morning without df being here to help and it went fine. I wrapped her in her own towel and put her on top of a bath towel inside her Moses basket and put it next to the bath whilst I got in. Then I leant over and unwrapped her and slowly brought her into the water. Then did the opposite to get out! She still isn't smiling or giggling in the bath but she doesn't cry or grumble anymore so I think I've cracked it!
Plus she hadn't pooped since Monday and after I'd put her nappy on after the bath she pooped, the warm water must have helped lol!!!

How is everyone? Hope you are all well today!!

Ttc fingers crossed for that bfp for you Hun but a fantastic vacation either way!!

Sath is it your last day at work today before your holiday?

Mrs d I bet it's gorgeous weather down where you are isn't it?! How's the boat coming along?

Cupcake hope work isn't too dull for you Hun, and the back gets a bit better for you.

Cheryl how's Leo today? Is the colic still causing problems?

Amy how's Emily today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for cracking bath time :) glad you are getting out and about with her, have you been anywhere nice? Yup lovely weather here too but a bit windy. The boat goes in the water tomorrow yay xx


----------



## baileybubs

We went to St Anne's near Blackpool yesterday and went for a walk along the prom and then went to a tea shop, was lovely. All the old ladies were cooing over Emilia lol.
And on Tuesday we took bailey out for a massive long walk and stopped in a beer garden for a while and just chilled out, was really nice and I wish df was off again today!

Yay glad all that hard work is finally paying off for you with the boat and tomorrow you can finally enjoy it! Where will you go out to? Did you say you will be going off for a long weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds lovely bailey, and even better coz df was off too, a proper family outing :) 

We will just potter around the bays around here this weekend to make sure all is working ok, then plan a couple of long weekends away on it when we are sure we won't need rescuing haha :)


----------



## baileybubs

Good thinking mrs d, I hope it turns out to be a lovely weekend for you then!

Yeah it was a lovely day with df and Emilia, well 2 days actually. Can't wait til his next days off now, whenever that may be lol!!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD. Have fun on the boat! I take it that it is large enough to cook/eat and sleep on? 

Bailey, so glad you had a nice time with DF and Millie. DH and I need to do something more as a family, it seems like between his work and school, housework, and then me working on the weekend it's me and Emily. Him and Emily. Rarely us time and even more rarely the three of us time. I guess it has kind of always been that way,but we used to at least spend evenings together or be able Togo,out to dinner, etc... now I am taking care of Emily and he never seems to join us. I worry that i am taking away his bonding time but he is more than free to come to,the pool, to,play with us, to,be there for,bath time, etc... I've been thinking about asking his cousing (she is 21) to watch Emily sometime so DH and I can have some alone time.

Sath, no more work! How long are you on holiday? I can't believe you and DH are managing to share a bag!

Cupcake and Cheryl, hope you are doing well!


----------



## baileybubs

Well me and df went to his gym and went swimming etc on Tuesday and left Emilia with MIL and it was really nice having the time as a couple, and even nicer getting back home to our baby lol. Abscence makes the heart grow fonder!

I've actually had to force myself to go to bed before df gets home from work at nights coz I was staying up to spend time with him but I was getting too tired.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy I'm sure as she gets a little bigger and hubby can do more playing with her he will be fine, I thinker just don't know what to do with them when they are little. Yup boat is big enough to eat/sleep/cook on, so great for long weekends away :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey do you get time to do things in the mornings with df before he goes off to work?


----------



## baileybubs

No mrs d, he doesn't get up early enough, he doesn't get up til 9am and then leaves for work at 9.45 after he's had a shower and got dressed. 
I get up at about 8-8.30 with Emilia. 
He does have a break in the afternoons thought and is home between 2.30 and 4.30 so we get that time together when we usually walk bailey.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet it's nice to have those couple of hours in the afternoon together :)

I'm happy, I've just got home to my official appointment letters yay :) injection and scan on 10th July and rescan on 11th yay. It says I won't get the results for at least a week though boo


----------



## baileybubs

Awww that's a pain, a week! But at least you know now instead of being in limbo!

What you having for tea mrs d? I'm having risotto with chicken breast. Gonna try and cook it now quickly before Emilia wants her next feed lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Unfortunately my scan involves being given a small amount of radioactive iodine so I'll have to wait until aug cycle to try anyway, so a week doesn't really matter. Unless the scan shows up something awful then I'm going to ttc even if they recommend another dose of radioactive iodine. The RAI can wait, I'm not waiting another 6 months!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm enjoy your risotto, I've bought some ribs to have when hubby gets home later on tonight.

Risotto is becoming the new kievs ;)


----------



## SATH

Hows everyone today. What a day my colleague being complete pain in the a*** good job im feeling chilled. Gotta go in to work few hours 2mz morning but then im done woo hoo. We got sat morning and come back thurs night. Cant wait.

Mrs d great news letter is thru and now just countdown. Shame they cant give you results there and then. Id try ringing a couple days after to try and get them.

Baily hope youv been enjoyin the sunshine walking the dog and emilia sounds a lovely family outing.

Hey amy i agree lots of men scared of little babies bet when shes a bit older your being trying to get her back. Im personally terrifed of little babies im scared i'll break them. Hopefully i'll be fine if its my baby to break.

Cupcake how you doing. Nearly friday another week checked off closer to maty leave! Do you have a date to finish sorted.

Think i may go back in garden till oh gets home. Im just checking on the veg im attempting to grow not sittin down and chillin out promise x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no what a bummer you have to go into work for a couple of hours tomorrow, especially if your colleague is being a pain in the arse! At least it's only a couple of hours then its holiday time whoo hooooo!

Ahhh you are a fellow veggie grower, we do try each year :) 

I've been sat in the garden in the shade with my legs in the sun (the only part of me I'm allowed to tan haha) since I got home, I'll have to fake tan the rest of me ;) 

They are very good at getting the results to me ASAP so hopefully a week is worst case :)


----------



## SATH

Ha what i pair i basically have my top half in the sun.

Yep i try last year was rubbish so hoping better this year. Got potatoes onions broccoli courgette peas lettuce and tomato so fingers crossed now! 

Cant wait for you will be hear before we know it. Bfp's before christmas x


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I started another food trend lol!

I have such a bad back and cramps at the mo, boo


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath I finish 16th August is the current plan, wouldn't be surprised if I go sooner tho!

Boo to having to go to work tomo.

Yet mrs d for official letter, we will all be keeping out fingers and toes crossed for the all clear and ttc!


----------



## SATH

U def did cupcake! Oh no to the bad back and cramps bet august cant come soon enough for you. Does mw have any suggestions to help?


----------



## cupcake1981

It really can't Sath! I can see me going sooner tbh! Think the cramps are just growing pains, might put an ice pack on it when I've finished my jobs :)


----------



## SATH

Yep ive heard the growing pains can be bad as your stretching etc good sign thou that bubs is growing well. Bet the outer is getting further out by the day!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, was it you that started the Kiev trend too?

Sath and mrsD, if you put your top and bottom halves together you get one full tanned person! ;)

MrsD, yay for official letter!

Bailey and Cheryl, hope your days are going well!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think it was Amy but I'm not sure!

Sath I am growing outwards by the day, feel so heavy!!

How's you Amy?


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for cramps and back pain cupcake, does a hot shower help? 
How big is your belly button now? 

Haha for our halves in the sun sath :) 
We've got potatoes, carrots, beans, peas, tomatoes, onions, broccoli and sprouts. I hope we get to eat some if it before the catapillars eat it all :(


----------



## SATH

Oh i know they are feastin on my broccoli! Lets hope we get to enjoy them.

Omg cupcake i didnt remember the kievs but thats what we just had quorn one for me thou cos im veggie, i let oh have meat occasionally


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I couldn't be veggie, how can you resist the smell of bacon? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mmmmm bacon sandwhich, hot roast chicken......sorry Sath!

It eased off mrs d but now it's back, trying an ice pack now! Think its just baby better bigger, he's definately getting stronger, his kicks certainly are!


----------



## cupcake1981

99 days to go today! Officially less than 100!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Dani your chart looks fab! Fxd for you hun. Btw, the snappies has always been a sure sign for me that im preggers x

Thanks! I hope that's the problem in my case! I'm SUPER SNAPPY right now. Poor hubby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Ttc, keeping fingers crossed you see another rise tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> How did your appointment go, what did they have to say?

Told me I only have one copy of the MTHFR gene and it's the better one to have and it could "potentially" have been the reason for my miscarriages so the plan of attack is next time I get a positive test, i go in right away, get it confirmed with bloods, and start baby aspirin again and keep doing the high dose folic acid and Heparin shots twice daily in my tummy. Possibly progesterone too and hopefully that will help the next one stick! FX'd!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for double figures cupcake :happydance: 

Ttc, I hope it does the trick and you get your rainbow soon x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Ttc, keeping fingers crossed you see another rise tomorrow! :hugs:
> 
> How did your appointment go, what did they have to say?

OMG, love your avatar! adorable!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been quiet the last couple of days, been quite busy and out driving a lot.
> I couldn't bear staying indoors with the weather being so nice!! Although today I feel a bit pooped and its still glorious outside!
> 
> I gave Emilia a bath with me this morning without df being here to help and it went fine. I wrapped her in her own towel and put her on top of a bath towel inside her Moses basket and put it next to the bath whilst I got in. Then I leant over and unwrapped her and slowly brought her into the water. Then did the opposite to get out! She still isn't smiling or giggling in the bath but she doesn't cry or grumble anymore so I think I've cracked it!
> Plus she hadn't pooped since Monday and after I'd put her nappy on after the bath she pooped, the warm water must have helped lol!!!
> 
> How is everyone? Hope you are all well today!!
> 
> Ttc fingers crossed for that bfp for you Hun but a fantastic vacation either way!!
> 
> Sath is it your last day at work today before your holiday?
> 
> Mrs d I bet it's gorgeous weather down where you are isn't it?! How's the boat coming along?
> 
> Cupcake hope work isn't too dull for you Hun, and the back gets a bit better for you.
> 
> Cheryl how's Leo today? Is the colic still causing problems?
> 
> Amy how's Emily today?

Love, love, love your avatar right now too Bailey!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Haha I started another food trend lol!
> 
> I have such a bad back and cramps at the mo, boo

Wow cupcake! Seriously can't believe you're already almost 26 weeks along! Where has the time gone???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Yay for double figures cupcake :happydance:
> 
> Ttc, I hope it does the trick and you get your rainbow soon x

Thanks MrsD and it sounds like hopefully soon you will be back to ttc!!! August is just around the corner!!! :happydance: Prayers!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I befits great getting away on it Hun..x
> 
> Amy wow u hav been super busy.x
> 
> Today I'm meeting my friend and her baby to go for a walk with the prams.x

Love your avatar too Cheryl!!! He is a doll baby!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Haha I know, unless our men are going to enjoy the rest for a while after all the ttc :sex:

My man is weird, he would enjoy the rest. ;-)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's FRIIIIDAAAY! :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay mrs d!!! What time do you finish work?

I'm a bit peed off at the moment, I put something on fb (a joke) about how I was begrudgingly buying a Father's Day present for df from Emilia, coz I carried her 9 months and gave birth to her but I didn't get any presents. I also said in the status that he was a brilliant father and I was very proud and thankful to him. So it wasn't mean or nasty, but df's uncle (who hasn't even bothered to come and see our daughter) put that if I begrudge buying someone a present then I shouldn't buy one, and obviously if I begrudge buying a present for someone then I clearly don't care for them!!! 

I replied very politely saying it was a joke and of course I care for him because I don't wanna cause any trouble with his family but I am furious!!! Ironically df's Aunty (who is this particular uncles sister) liked my status so clearly she got me and understood that I was in no way saying I don't care about df. 

Grrrrr I am so tempted to delete him from fb now. I don't actually know why I am even friends with him on there anyway, I barely know him we've only met twice.


----------



## baileybubs

I dunno maybe I'm the one who's wrong for using the word begrudge, but it does seem a little unfair that I am expected to go out and get him a present but yet I did the hard work and got nothing from him. I've deleted the status anyway, in case I offend anyone else.


----------



## SATH

Yipee its fri and ive finished no work for a whole week!

Oh bailey sounds like the uncle has sense of humour and needs to lighten up. Enjoy the sunshine everyone x


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey :hugs: I watched that unfold and wanted to jump in and defend you, that was awful. I thought he was joking to start with but then realised he wasn't :( lighten up you old fart! 

Sath yay for work being over with, you are going to have a fantastic time :) 

Bailey I'm going to finish about 4 and going home to sit with my legs in the sun haha


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Sath and mrs d. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought lighten up you old fart mrs d lol!! I think I need to learn to take things with a pinch of salt really and not take things personally. Funny thing is I'm sure df will find the whole thing amusing anyway!

Ooooh get those legs tanned mrs d lol!! Not long to go til you get home now!!

And it's officially holiday time Sath yay!!! Have a drink and chillax for the rest of the day in preparation lol!!

I've just bought myself some yummy cheeses from the cheese stall at the market nom nom nom. I got some hard goats cheese with cranberries mmmmmm


----------



## SATH

That's the plan Bailey. Just having quick Hoover through washing on house gotta be clean cos my mum is catsitting. 

Mrs d your gonna have brown legs to go with my brown arms and face it's beautiful out there.

Ha with the bacon I don't really remember what that tastes like I miss sausages esp those hotdog vans ones OMG the smell!


----------



## cupcake1981

Delete him hun, I didn't see the comments just the post! I'd kinda feel the same tbh! And my hubby won't be getting a father to be card or gift cos he refused to even bring me a cuppa tea in bed on Mother's Day this year, despite the fact that had I not miscarried our first baby, I would have been a mummy by that point!


----------



## baileybubs

See so you get what I mean cupcake, it feels like different rules for mums and dads, like mums are expected to do everything with no thanks but dads deserve cards and presents lol!!!
We'd better get spoiled rotten on Mother's Day next year cupcake or there'll be a war lol!!

How's your back today Hun?

I didn't realise you we're veggie Sath. I love vegetarian food but I have to say I would miss steak too much. I could live without bacon and sausage, even chicken. But I missed my rare steaks much when I was pregnant!! Plus I'd have to be a pescatarian coz I love fish lol.
Have you managed to get your jobs done and chill out now Hun?

Mrs d almost home time yay!! Get out in that sun chick!!

I've just managed to have a shower whilst df watches Emilia woohoo!! I was beginning to pong haha :rofl:


----------



## SATH

Most jobs done just gonna clean bathroom in the morning .we're going to pub for dinner yippee no cooking. Why does my oh know me so well. He was all dont go to gp its just gonna upset u for hols. Of course i ignored him. Just been saw a different gp he was lovely to be fair while i balled my eyes out. Only thing he can suggest is to get 2nd opinion privately (my oh id not gonna go for that). He alsi said try not to stress about getting preg red rag to a bull that is!! So now im all upset and teary. Im definitely trying soy next month, ive even looked at buying clomid online too scary! 

Soz moan over the sun is shinin hols tomorrow.

Bailey glad you got a shower pongy momma x

get the legs out mrs d.

Weekend cupcake hope you get plenty if rest.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sath its perfectly natural to feel the way you do and I dont blame you for balling your eyes out. It seems so unfair that you cant get the help you need, and not helpful of the doctor to say dont stress about it, how can you not stress its impossiblee!! But PMA hun, it will happen for you and you will get your rainbow baby, I know its easy for me to say when I have mine but it will happen for you and be the most amazing thing when it does :hugs: :hugs: 
I hope tea out at the pub will help you feel better and help you relax ready for your holiday xxxx


----------



## SATH

Thanks bailey. Really been v pma of late. Pub will chill me out then its holiday time who knows maybe i'll have a little sangria baby


----------



## baileybubs

Yay a holiday baby!!! Thats the PMA spirit hun!! I kept telling cupcake she'd have a christmas baby and get a new year bfp and she did! 
It will happen and most likely when you least expect it......me and df had gone round wedding venues and were planning our wedding for September this year. Well 3 days before we paid our deposit on the venue we chose I got my BFP and so we changed everything and now have no idea when we will get married. We werent expecting it to happen and so were going ahead with all the wedding stuff.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Sath bailey was right bubba boy was conceived Christmas Eve Eve lol! 

Yeah bailey I get what you mean, he said to me when I jokingly said about Mother's Day his year, your not a mum yet! Humph! Well he's not a daddy yet so he'll get diddley this year lol! 

Well I ordered loadsa clothes from new look on Sunday and I just got them today and all i can say us whatever I order in a 14 from there is too small so I ordered all size 16s and most of its too big. Sooooo annoying!!

My gym ball arrived at work today, sat in it and its too bloody low to reach my desk with. Aaaarrrghhhh! And its taken 3 bloody weeks! So I went a bought a bigger one tonight, and have bought the smaller one home to use here as even my sofas getting uncomfortable! So work can keep the bigger one as that'll be more use to them in the long run. Saga!!

My padding for my Moses basket turned up today to, as when I got it I thought the lining was a bit thin, just put that in and it's lovely now, proper cosy for my little prince!

Urgh it's so hot I hate it, being huge in the summer is no fun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's only gone bloody cloudy! Legs will have to wait til tomorrow haha

Aw sath :hugs: you go and make a sangria baby :) are you all packed now? 

Bailey glad you got your shower in :) 

Cupcake how's your back?

Amy are you working tomorrow? 

Cheryl is the wedding tomorrow? 

Guess what the boat got launched and promptly taken back out of the water as water was getting in :dohh: dh repairing it now ready for take 2 in the morning


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw look at you doing lots of shopping, gone are the days of cupcake saying I hate shopping haha :)


----------



## baileybubs

Doh!!! What a pain mrs d!!! Hope take two goes better!

And double doh for the sun going in!! I'm sure the sun will be back out for you tomorrow. When you say water coming in the boat you dont mean a leak do you??

Cupcake doh also for the ball and the clothes!! Typical with the stuff from new look, I went for mainly 14s and they were fine, but yes I am like you usually their 14's can be a bit tight.
And I used my ball instead of my sofas, much comfier. I was originally gonna sell my ball on ebay but found it so useful that I cant part with it and know I will use it again next pregnancy.

ooooh I can smell the beautiful smell of bbq's!!! Wish I could have one but a bbq for just me seems very silly lol. So I'm having my Birdseye fish fusions again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah sea water coming in. Water is meant to come in that gets pumped through to cool the engine while its running but it's coming out of the seal and filling the boat up too :dohh: 

Barbecues are my favourite dinner, everything tastes so much better being cooked on the BBQ rather than the oven, and even better dh cooks :) 

I'll have to try those fish fusions. I'm addicted to the waitrose meats that have been pre cooked in the water bath and then you finish them in the oven and they just pull apart, sooooo tastes and tender, the ribs and the whiskey barbecue sauce pork are to die for

I'm making myself hungry now, I'm going to have to have a snack coz who knows what time hubby will be home now :shrug:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear that water coming in doesnt sound good lol!! Hope he can fix it!!

I'm drooling at the thought of those waitrose ribs now lol!! Sounds delish!! :drool: :munch:

They arent cheap the fish fusions but i figure for what I would pay for the fish and the stuff for the coating they are worth it. They were £4 for two fillets I think.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's not too bad bailey, it would cost that much to buy the fish then the coating and you'd have the fish smell while you prepped it. You've got to try the ribs, it's the ones in the box 

https://www.waitrose.com/shop/Produ...Rack+Of+Ribs+With+Red+Eye+BBQ+Rub+And+Drizzle


----------



## SATH

Cupsounds like you have had busy shopping time. I hate buying clothes i think im size 15!! Hope the bigger ball comes soon to help you at work.

Oh no mrs d leaking boats are not good. Hope take 2 goes better.

All this food talk! Im having whatever goes my bottl of corona.

All packed apart from soap bag and couple of dresses.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw you guys are making me hungry! I think I'm gonna have an omelette, boring, as hubs us off out!

Mrs d boo about the boat leaking! 

Sath enjoy your pub dinner I'm jealous! I'm so hungry!

We've been sat here for ages watching bubs kick me, you can proper see it from the outside now it's really freaky!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aliens haha :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's what it's like!! It's quite freaky but I love it! Ill miss all this and the kicks when he's born!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww that's awesome cupcake, it's so surreal isn't it? I do miss that slightly. And feeling the movements too.

Mmmmm those ribs look fab mrs d I may have to take a trip up to our waitrose. 

Emilia just managed to get sick all over my leggings lol! She's such a good shot haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a lovely holiday sath xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah have a fabulous time Sath! And go create that sangria baby!!!

Hey mrs d how was attempt number 2?

I feel like an old lady, I just did my hula hoop session on the wii fit and now my hip is really sore lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I don't think I could hula hoop anymore :( 

2nd attempt went fine thanks, she's now sitting in the water. Now I just need this wind to bugger off and we can go for a spin :)


----------



## baileybubs

That's great mrs d, hope the wind does down.

And I'm not sure you could call what I do on the wii fit hula hooping anyway, I look a right plonk lol!

Think I'm gonna walk Emilia up to Asda, can't just sit indoors on a day like this. Hope my hip doesn't give up on me lol!! Have fun on the water!


----------



## SATH

Hey guys we made it to madrid. Its cold, cloudy and rainy! Oh well at least no work. Hotel lovely. Off to explore.

Mrs d hope you get out on the boat.

Bailey have a lovely walk buy some treats.

Cupcake hope your having relaxing weekend.

Have fun xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Have a lovely time Sath! Sorry about the poop weather!

Bailey how was your walk?

Mrs d did you manage a sail on the boat? 

Well work has begun in Ernest on the nursery, hubby has been prepping the room all day, painting to start tomorrow and every evening this week - furniture Friday! Mum and I took lil nephew to the park this afternoon, he's so adorable, can't wait for my little man!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds like you had a lovely day cupcake! How old is your nephew now?
We had our nieces and nephews over before, they love trying to hold Emilia's hand and stroking her hair, it's so cute! It will be so nice for your little man to have a cousin close to his age too!
Did I tell you that my BIL and SIL are expecting a little boy? (Sorry if I have, terrible memory!!). So Emilia will have a little cousin and we will have a new nephew! Although we probably won't see them much coz they don't live near us. But it will still be amazing! 
Not sure how BIL and SIL feel about it after losing their daughter but once he gets here I don't think any of it will matter. 
Yay for starting on the nursery! Can't wait to see pics!

Mrs d how was being out on the water? Hope you've had a lovely day!

Sath enjoy your hols, sorry it's rainy and cloudy, hope it clears up soon!

Afm Emilia has been asleep since 6pm which is not really good coz she will most likely wake later and be cranky!! I kept trying to keep her awake but it wasn't working and I felt mean lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

He is 19 months bailey, little love, so much energy tho, dunno how ill keep up with my little dude! 

I feel really bad that hubby is doing all the work at the moment, but I can't really bend around and stuff, but ill help with painting the walls and door frames and stuff as I won't hurt my back doing that!

Ah in a way that's kinda good that its a boy for BIL and SIL, totally different this time xx

Naughty Millie messing around with her bed time!


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I said about BIL and SIL, might feel like less of a replacement for their daughter if you get what I mean.

Don't feel guilty Hun about dh doing all the work!!! You are growing and protecting his child, so he should do all the work lol!! 
I'm sure he understands anyway Hun. 

She's still asleep!! She's in her bouncy chair though so I'm gonna go make a bottle and then try and move her to her basket. If she wakes up she will probably want the bottle and then might go back to sleep again (let's hope!). I'm so lucky though she is generally a really content baby. People say to me "oh she looks like a good baby" and I don't like that phrase, makes it sound like there's such a thing as a bad baby, so I prefer to say she's a content baby. Think that sounds a bit better dont you?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I know what you mean, you are lucky to have such a content baby, but then you seem like quite a calm person so maybe that helps. 

Yeah I know what you mean about a boy not being a replacement, but didnt want to out it that way if you know what I mean! 

Hubby says he doesn't mind doing the work, he just got treated to a Thai takeaway for it so he's happy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, the way to a mans heart is through his stomach eh cupcake?!

Yeah I think maybe she's got a bit of my characteristics, she's really calm most of the time like me, but when she's not calm she goes mad lol, just like me!
Well I moved her and she woke so gave her the bottle and now she's grunting and wriggling in her basket but she isn't upset or crying so touch wood she may fall back asleep!!
It's weird how she grunts, sounds like a little piggy hehe!

Aw I can't wait til your little dude arrives!! Did the midwife measure you yet or is that this week? Do you know what position he's in?

Did you watch the voice last night? I'm getting really annoyed with the format now lol, I don't like Jessie's team but love Danny's team and its so unfair that we have to have one of Jessie's team in the final and lose one of Danny's lol. I may be biased though coz I'm more into Danny's style and music.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm watching the voice right now actually. I think there are lots of talented people on there, i can't really remember whose in what team but even hubby will watch it with me cos he loves holly willabooby!

No she didnt measure me or check position, said she she will do that when she sees me in a couple of weeks. I think he's breech tho as his kicks are very low or on the side about midway up. 

I can't wait for him to come now, just gotta try and enjoy the time left just me and hubby as it won't be just us ever again!


----------



## baileybubs

I know it seems weird doesn't it? The fact that you will no longer be just a couple. It's good though. We just need to actually get married now, I hate that it costs so much. I would love to just do it just the two of us really cheap, but I've been married before and he hasn't so I wouldn't want to deprive him of a proper wedding experience.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it is just one day tho, and you want to get a mortgage and stuff, you could spend the deposit on a wedding quite easily! I think men aren't as bothered about the wedding thing as us girls are anyway.

Yeah I think we will find it difficult to adapt, were so used to just pleasing ourselves!


----------



## baileybubs

Well my df seems to be abnormal and wants a big wedding lol. I just want to have the same surname as my partner and daughter lol. Although my first wedding was abroad so it would be nice to have a big family wedding. Maybe someday lol!

Yeah I am still finding that a struggle, just going to the shop is so much harder now than it used to be lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today? Out enjoying the sun I imagine! X


----------



## MrsDuck

What sun???? :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh really??! It's been really sunny here! 

How's the boat?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been cloudy all day here :( 

The boat is good thanks, we had to move it onto its mooring 9am this morning so we took some goodies with us and had brekki on board which was nice. We are thinking of a little trip next weekend so I'm fingers crossed for no wind. I had a yummy dinner out with friends last night so an early start today wasn't good xx

Have you had a nice weekend cupcake? Do anything nice?


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies I hope u are all well I've been so busy with my bridesmaid duties this week..x

I'm on the right..x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baileybubs

Wow Cheryl considering you just had a baby you look amazing!!! Where's your baby tummy gone lol!!' Love that colour dress too it really suits you!
Did you have a good time?

Mrs d brekkie out on the boat sounds like it was lovely! We had some clouds too yesterday but there was a still a bit of sunshine fighting through! Today is a different story though!

Cupcake did you say your bigger ball has arrived for you to use at work now?

I had a lovely day with df and Emilia yesterday, went for a nice walk, popped in our local pub and the just sat in our back garden until the sun went away. I managed to get stung in the middle of my forehead by a bee!! Turns out one of our bird feeders that we never use has been commandeered by a swarm of bees, so when we stupidly put Emilia's pram under it no wonder a bee ended up buzzing round her head!! I saw it so went over and picked her up to move her and it went mad and flew into my face an stung me. Then it flew away from me and df swatted it, even though I pointed out that it would already be dying. 
Anyone else ever been stung by a bee/wasp and where were you stung?
I was stung by a wasp when I was on the toilet once :rofl: it was winter and the wasp must have been hibernating inside the toilet roll at work and as the only female chef noone else ever used that toilet so it had been undisturbed for ages. I picked up the loo roll off the window ledge and it stung my hand haha :rofl:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun think its the not having time to eat but I do still hav my flabby skin... Aw thts a shame u got stung I've never been stung I'm too scared to go near a wasp or bee.. How's Emilia doing Hun?leos still bad with colic thru the night but only up at 6 am for a feed. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my skins still flabby, I tried doing some stomach exercises on the wii fit the other day though and I couldn't, it still hurt slightly so just gotta deal with the flab lol!

Emilia is doing really well, she's still waking me throughout the night by grunting in her sleep, and the last couple of nights I've had to get up to her and give her her dummy, but I think it's been because of the warms weather she hasn't slept as well. 
Otherwise she has a feed at 7-8pm (I try to wait til 8pm but sometimes she gets hungry earlier). And then she pretty much sleeps til 7-8am, on the odd occasion she wakes at 5am still but that's usually if she's gone to sleep really early at night. 

I hope Leo's colic gets better. I think Emilia's is doing pretty well now, she still has the odd bad day with it. What does Leo weigh now?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm so jealous I wish he slept right thru now. If. It wasn't for the colic he wud be sleeping thru cos it's the colic tht wakes him wee lamb... I think he must be about 14lbs now going to get him weighed on wed 2 wks ago he was 12lbs 5oz wots Emilia? Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl what lovely bridesmaid dresses, and you look so slim again already! Hope Leis colic improves soon and you can get more rest!

Bailey I hate bees and wasps! I got stung in the baby tie by a bee when I was a little girl! Emilia sounds like such a good girl already! You have lucked out with her I think!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake, in the baby tie?? I'm confused lol!! And I have definately lucked out with Emilia, I reckon our next child will be the devil child lol!!! My mum said that I was like Emilia, had to check I was still breathing sometimes coz I was so quiet and slept so well. But my younger brother didnt sleep through the night til he was 4!! And he used to have tantrums all the time and bang his head against walls if he didnt get what he wanted lol!!!

Cheryl she was 10lb 12oz 2 weeks ago so I think she'll be maybe almost 12 lb now. Wont be long now though til the colic will go coz they say it only affects them for the first 3 months.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl you look gorgeous :)

Ouch bailey you poor thing. I've only been stung once, something landed on my head, I put my hand on my head to see what it was and the bee stung me :( 

Cupcake 'baby tie'?????


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad I'm not the only one confused by baby tie haha


----------



## MrsDuck

All your bubbas are growing soooo fast :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, yeah I cant even figure out what its supposed to say mrs d lol, I love your typos cupcake!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know I cant believe Emilia is already 2 months, Leo is almost 2 months, and Emily is 4 months!! Before we all know it we will be celebrating their 1st birthdays!!

Are you back at work today mrs d?


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks guys yeah baby tie very confused lol.. I'm hoping it goes sn. Bailey I'm jealous ur df is wanting another baby once Emilia is a yr my hubby only wants one and I wand 2 I think when the time comes when I want to ttc again it will be a huge row. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats a shame cheryl, has having Leo not made him want another one?
My df has always wanted lots of kids, and so have I, I think thats one of the reasons we fell in love. We were always the people at parties and bbqs who are off playing with the kids lol. Ideally I want 3 but I have said if we have 2 more girls then I would try for a fourth for a boy lol!! Although I think I am getting waaaaay ahead of myself there coz you never know what is going to happen do you?


----------



## MrsDuck

By the time I get back to ttc you lot will all be back ttc for your second :) aw Cheryl I bet once Leo's colic improves he'll want another, he'll forget about all the sleepless nights xx

Yup bailey I'm at work booo x


----------



## baileybubs

Nah don't be daft mrs d! You'll have your rainbow or be heavily pregnant with your rainbow by the time I'm ttc again!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know, you are all still very broody ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry to keep you all in suspenders this afternoon about 'baby tie'......it meant to say baby TOE! Sorry my typos are awful arent they on my stupid phone!


----------



## cupcake1981

And suspenders isn't a typo!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Sorry to keep you all in suspenders this afternoon about 'baby tie'......it meant to say baby TOE! Sorry my typos are awful arent they on my stupid phone!




cupcake1981 said:


> And suspenders isn't a typo!

:rofl:


----------



## AmyB1978

Lol at baby tie... I was thinking it was some term you ladies across the pond use that I'm not familiar with! ;) guess not!

Hi everyone, I've been reading along!

MrsD I have everything crossed for you to get that BFP right away!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahahaha I would never have guessed baby toe lol!!! And I always say suspenders too cupcake!!

Mrs d I deffo won't be ttc again til Emilia is 1 year old, if I had my way I'd be ttc again in a few months but after a c section they recommend at least a year. I want 3 kids ideally and so I don't want big gaps between them. Who knows what will happen once we start ttc again, could take ages or always a possibility of another mc, so I'd rather get on with it lol!

Amy hope you are well! Lol, love how you thought baby tie was some sort of British slang hehe :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :hi:


----------



## MrsDuck

This time next month I'll have had all my scans and tests and will be waiting on the results eeeek!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay For only a month to go, mrsD! :happydance: then it's on to peeing on a stick for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD im on countdown with you hun! So potentially you could start ttc by the end of July? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes cath that's my plan ;) x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh just checked my cycle and I'm ovulating around the time of my scan so I'll miss July so August it is :)


----------



## cathgibbs

get the folic acid in you and the pre-meds and in August you will get duffered!!! so excited for you hun xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya Amy! 

Loving your pic hun! Emily is growing sooo fast!! just a flying visit! Just on here to find a thread regarding temping so I thought id pop on to say hi! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Glad you stopped by! We miss you! Glad we are FB friebpnds so I don't have to miss you too much! Hope you can find the thread and catch an egg this month!


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true hun :-D Well I think iv missed it now but its ok as its my birthday the end of the month and would like a drink with friends so July it is lol! You ok hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you giving temping a go? Wow I could never be that strict with myself and I wake up too many times during the night :) yay we will be ttc buddies :happydance: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay hi cath!! I'm the same as mrs d, I'd forget to temp first thing every day! I hope it helps you though and you find it better than opks, I know lots of people on here swear by temping rather than POAS. Are you still gonna POAS though? 

Yay for one more month mrs d!! I cannot wait to be squinting at those lines again for you!! Have you got any opks yet? 

Hi Amy! How's things going with Emily? Are you finding it any easier going to work and leaving her yet? I went for a meeting today about volunteering to help older adults live independtly, possibly doing some shopping with someone or helping with a bit of cleaning, or just company for a brew and a chat! I'm looking forward to it and it will give me a chance to ease into leaving Emilia coz it will only be a couple of hours a week.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that will be nice bailey, such a nice thing to do :) 

Yup I've still got loads of opks and hpts from before (so probably out of date :( ) so I'm ready to go. I can't take any supplements til after my scans, but I've got my folic acid ready :) I've been tracking my cycles and I seem to be very regular but we shall see, that's bound to change with a change of meds :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

All ready and raring to go mrs d! So exciting! After all that waiting its about time!
What sort of bd schedule (sounds so romantic lol) will you be going for? 

Did anyone watch that show Dates on channel 4 last night? I have a thing for Will Mellor so I watched it and it was curiously interesting! Actually quite realistic for what actually can happen in real life, things turn out to be a disaster lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sticking to what worked for us, every other day (so romantic) :) 

Yes I watched it, I thought it was a load of rubbish to start with but continued to watch and I quite liked it by the end

Is anyone watching animal heroes? I keep blubbing, I'm such a whoos


----------



## baileybubs

No I forgot it was on, might put it on plus one now, its ITV isnt it?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I won't be on here again til next Thursday at the earliest so you all take care!!! I hope to come back to some more BFP's!!! :hugs:

It didn't happen for me this cycle so fingers crossed for the next one!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies!

Been on a company away day today and in London yesterday so been quiet! All I can say is that I have never been quite so glad to be pregnant as the afternoon activity was It's A Knockout in the pissing rain! Everyone was drenched and filthy, except me and the other preggo! 

Cath glad to see you back!! Good luck with temping, I could never get my head around it, when I actually remembered to do it, which was never! What's happening with your hospital referral?

Mrs D fxd for August cycle then!! Looking fwd to having some lines to look at soon!

Im watching that dates thing tonight, it's ok so far! Did anyone watch The Returned on channel 4 on Sunday! Amazing in a spooky wtf way!!

Have been filming videos of little man kicking the hell out of me tonight, hehe!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I used to do that too cupcake, isnt it awesome lol!!

I remember I did a first aid course when I was pregnant and was so glad I was coz I didnt have to be the first aid "dummy" at any point lol!!

I have recorded that Returned, looks good!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's quiet on here today, not a post all day :(


----------



## baileybubs

It's eeery isn't it lol!! Emilia's been for her vaccinations today and she's being a bit grumbly and every time I go to do something she starts crying. She's asleep next to me now, I've had to take all her clothes off coz she was getting so hot with crying.

How's your day been mrs d? Will you still be going out on the boat this weekend, weather doesn't look too great :dohh:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw the poor little cutie pie, I hope she feels better soon

The weather forecast is pants for the weekend so I don't think boating will be on the cards :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the weather looks like a different month if the year to last weekend!!!

She's asleep in my arms now, well in my left arm whilst I'm typing on my phone with my right lol!


----------



## SATH

Hi all how is everyone. Poor baby emilia having nasty jabs she deserves extra cuddles bless her. 

Shame u cant get out on the boat mrs d.

We'v been having a lovely time here in madrid. Went to seville y'day v hot burnt my scalp and ankles swollen my oh tells me cos im old!! Really relaxing lovely food lots of sangria ive barely dranj since aug so its hitting me! 

I'll catch up when im back x


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are having a lovely holiday sath, I hope you have made a sangria baby :) x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah here's hoping for a sangria baby Sath! Glad you are having a lovely time!

Emilia is being so fussy tonight, stupid injections lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies!

Another hectic day today, work and then at my rents for dads birthday! Then had to come in and cook hubby dinner at 9pm cos he'd just finished painting bless him! He's working so hard, it's looking good tho :). Baby boy gave his auntie and his grandma lots of kicks tonight which was lovely.....strangely all the boys kept away, I think they find it a bit weird don't they!!

Sath hope your having a good holiday! Are you due to O while away? Hope so for that holiday bubba! Enjoy your last few days!

Bailey boo for jabs!!! Is Emilia old enough for a little calpol yet to soothe her fussiness? Hope you don't have a bad night with her. 

Mrs d how are you? x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so glad your sister and mum got to feel kicks! And I agree boys are weird with that, my brother felt Emilia kick once but don't think he really wanted to lol! My dad never did.
Is the nursery nearly finished now then?

Yeah the doctor actually recommended the calpol for post-vaccination fever. Normally it's for use from 3 months, but it does say on the side you can give 2 doses after vaccinations at 2 months. It smells lovely too, I could drink it myself haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I keep trying to get the guy I sit next to at work to watch and he's a bit grossed out by it! Girls however think its fascinating! 

Walls need another coat and mums coming to wallpaper on Saturday so were getting there!

Mmmmm calpol is it the strawberry one? Yum!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh you'll have to take us some pics so we can see the finished product! Is your hubby being a proud daddy already getting the nursery ready for his son? 

Yeah it's the strawberry calpol. Seems to have helped too, she was screaming quite a lot at about 8pm so I gave her the second dose and she finally fell asleep at about 9.30.

I have just run myself a bath, I know it's a ridiculous time of night but as she only settled at 9.30 I didn't wanna run a bath only to have to get out again 2 seconds later coz she has this psychic sense when her mummy's doing something lol. Df is home now too. Gotta take my chance while I can lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's all Proud daddy bear about it! He really didnt want my mum to come and wallpaper but he's never done done it so had to begrudgingly get help, wanted to do it all himself bless him but the paper is too bloody expensive to learn with if you know what I mean! Ill post pics in a few weeks when it's all done and the furniture is made up.

Aw lovely bath, I'm so jealous I really wish we had a bath these days!!

Glad the calpol helped!!! Wonder drug!! Hope she's not to fussy today. What are your plans? I'm so desperate to go on mat leave now still feels ages away! Also getting impatient to meet my baby, feel like I've been pregnant forever....well I guess I have been pregnant most of the last 12 months actually!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah I get what you mean about your dh being a wallpapering virgin and your expensive wallpaper lol, think having your mum help is best!

I bet it feels so much longer for you being pregnant! I know I kept saying that I had been pregnant for most of 2012, or it felt like it, so by January this year I felt like I should have had my baby already!

Emilia seems fine today and she slept straight through from 9.30pm to 8.30am!!! I really am so lucky! I guarantee if we have another baby it won't be this plain sailing!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well last Monday was my 2nd angels EDD and I got my 1st bfp 1st July last year, so give it take a couple of 8 week breaks as I've always fallen first cycle after mc! Ill be glad of a break when little man is born. 

Yeah my mum is a perfectionist so it will be all good! 

I don't think you'll have a troublemaker next time, my bf has 2 and both her babies have been brilliant sleepers, I think being bottle fed helps (hers both are) as you know that they are getting enough and going to bed on full tummys!


----------



## baileybubs

How's your back doing at the mo? When is it you finish for mat leave then?


----------



## cupcake1981

Well work has got me a ball which is ok, but it's not the easiest thing to sit on at a desk really. But I alternate between that and my chair. It's not great. 

16thbof August I leave! 9 weeks!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw not too long left then! I know it probably seems like forever for you! 
It was good of your work to get the ball, even if its not much help lol!

I see you are still an eggplant lol, lasts forever that one! But you are almost 3rd tri yay!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah 3rd tri tomorrow! It's flying by now!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Everyone told me that 3rd tri would fly by, but I didn't think it did lol!! Maybe that's coz I went on mat leave so early though and had a lot of time to myself.

Oh dear, my df's grandad passed away this morning :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's probably why! I'm worried ill be bored for 4 weeks

Oh no, so sorry for your df, it seems like you guys have lost so many people in the last year :(


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure you'll just be enjoying the rest with 4 weeks, it's just the perfect amount of time I think. 

Yeah this will be the 6th funeral we have been to since I first got pregnant with Emilia. Sadly his other grandma has got cancer too, it's terminal but she's still doing alright for the moment. 
His grandad had been a bit lost though I think since his grandma passed away. It was sort of expected but still a shock, if you get what I mean.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bless him. It does seem like sadly you guys are always at funerals :(. I think sometimes people die of sadness don't they, I always say I won't to go b4 hubby or very soon after, the thought of living without him is too awful :( 

Ill be so glad to go off at 36 weeks. Ill find stuff to do I'm sure x


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I dont know how I would manage without df, even though I complain about him all the time lol, he is literally my other half, I'm not me without him.

What do you think about RIPs on facebook? I know I go on facebook all the time and for some people I probably put too much on there, but I have a lot of friends and family I dont see so I see it as a major way of keeping in touch. Plus I'm addicted to it lol!! But I dont agree with people putting RIP on the day someone dies on facebook. Some of df's family have already put it for his grandad, and I just think its a bit inconsiderate coz some people might not know already. It should be the kind of thing that you get told not read on facebook, I think they should have left the RIPs until the funeral. 
Sorry just a little rant there, I just think its a bit unfair to not think that other people may not have heard the news yet and thats a terrible way to find out.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think a lot if people I've share on FB and like to air their dirty laundry in public, I don't post on there that much but I do go on there quite a lot. I think that's a bit off what you've said about there, I don't think announcements like that should be made on FB!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did I offend you accidentally Bailey? I meant I agreed with your point!


----------



## baileybubs

I understood you lol! I was just busy at the in laws and with Emilia lol x


----------



## cupcake1981

:)


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies hope ur all ok.. So sorry bailey about ur dfs grandad :hugs:

Cupcake u will be nesting when u finish up on mat leave...x

Well I've been really busy this week hubby's off for a cpl of wks so we've been out everyday and Leo has now slept 2 nights right thru with me only getting up once a night to put the dummy in :) so happy he's defo in more of a routine now.. Oh and tomoro he's going for his first sleepover with my mum I'm excited but I kno il miss him so much. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm so sorry for your df's grandad :( 

Yay for Leo sleeping well and for his first sleepover :)

Cupcake I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone, third tri already tomorrow :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yippee 3rd tri!!

Well apparently my furniture is coming b4 12 so I can see little nephewlet this afternoon. Yey! 

How's everyone today?

Cheryl yey for break through for with Leo's sleeping!

Mrs d how are you? x


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, so sorry for the loss of DH's gdad. :hugs:

Cupcake, yay 3rd tri!!! Go LBCC! (Lol, my autocomplete knows LBCC!)

MrsD are you going to be ble to go on the boat this weekend? If not, do you have any other nice plans?

Cheryl, good luck with, and enjoy, your first night away from Leo.

Sath, I hope you are having a great vacation!

Emily is doing well, we had a play date with one of the women who was in the pregnancy after loss group that we attended and the girls were so cute, mostly unaware of one another but at one point they held hands! We also have a play date with the two moms and their baby's set for today, it is soooo nice to e finally making mommy friends! Father's Day is this Sunday, I will have to post pictures of Emily's gifts... We did a photo slide show of pictures of her and her daddy, homemade dough foot and hand prints, a card from Emily and one from me, a daddy and me little critter book, and a little photo paperweight he'd seen when she was first born that he liked. I am also going to attempt to make some coconut candy for him tomorrow. I did more then I had planned but I enjoyed it. ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Emily hubby will be spoiled on Father's Day! I hope you get equally spoiled on Mother's Day! Yey for making some mummy friends! Will be nice for you to have some more company during the week xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks mrs d..x

Third Tri cupcake :) x

Bailey hav u went to any baby clubs with Emilia?x

Amy ur play date sounds fun and her daddy will be spoiled :) x

Well Leo is loving baby sensory u girls shud youtube it its amazing and how do I get onto Facebook group? Cos I'm back on it...x


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy third tri cupcake :)

Wow Amy you have spoiled hubby rotten, he's a lucky daddy :) yay for making mummy baby friends, I hope you have a great day :) 

Cheryl have fun at your baby group and yay to being back on fb :) you need to friend one of us and we can add you :) 

Bailey are you having a tough morning? :hugs: 

I've got nothing planned for this weekend apart from a work do tonight


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool mrs d wots ur name so I can find u?x


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl message me your name and ill see if I can add you to the group x


----------



## CherylC3

I've added u mrs d. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I've added you to the group has it worked? I can't believe you have finally given in to fb haha ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Well done mrs d!


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies,

How are you all today?

Amy I bet your dh will love his fathers day pressies, I have no idea what to get df, so far all I can think of is Game of Thrones season 2 dvd! He's not a sentimental kinda guy.

Cheryl yay for Leo sleeping well thats great news!! Emilia is like that too, just wakes for her dummy if it falls out. She slept 9.30pm - 8am last night, right through!! Although she's a little cranky today.

Cupcake hows LBCC today? Lots of Alien-like kicks lol? Did your furniture come on time?

Mrs d are you off work today? Is the boat trip definately a no go?
And yeah my morning has been stressful. Df basically has been hobbling since Tuesday and looks like his foot is infected. He's got antibiotics and doctor says it looks like he's got something in his foot (glass maybe) and that if it doesnt get better he might have to go to hospital. So he's got a sick note and his boss has basically accused him of skiving and told him to come into work. I went in to take the sick note and his boss spoke to me like crap and said "he's an arsehole I told him to get his foot looked at days ago and now I cant go on holiday"
I should have told him not to speak to me like that, I'm not one of his emplyees who he can treat like crap, but I was so mad all I can do was storm out.
I have this horrible habit of crying when I am raging mad and I could feel myself getting hot in the face so I had to go. 
Now I am afraid his boss will find some other way to sack him or just make his life hell.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hon he can't sack him a sick note is a legal document. If he does, you take him to a tribunal. I'm the same as you I cry when I'm angry and then think of all the clever things I wish I'd said.


----------



## baileybubs

I know its so frustrating isnt it cupcake! I know he cant sack him for being off sick but he can make his life hell and then find some other stupid reason to sack him. I dont think he'd sack him right now but I get the feeling he'll find something in the next few weeks/months to get rid of him.

I think df will be dreading going back to work now after this. Its so unfair for his boss to behave like this as well after his grandad died yesterday too. This is the last thing he needs.

But I have said to df worst comes to worse and he gets sacked/has to leave coz he is making his life hell, I can always go back full time as a senior in my job coz I will earn more than he was anyway, he can stay at home with Emilia until we figure something else out. So I dont know why I am panicking lol.

I'm still seething at the way he spoke to me though!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's terrible bailey, someone needs to knock him down a peg or two :(


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I wish I would have said something to him really but I chickened out. Plus he's really tall and strong looking so I was a bit intimidated, I think df might feel a bit intimidated by him to be honest. I understand now why he doesn't stand up for himself more with him he's probably afraid to. My df really doesn't have much luck when it comes to work!! But he did win on a scratch at yesterday so he was lucky there lol!! And of course he was lucky enough to win my affections haha :rofl: 

What are you up to today mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

That was a fantastic win :) your df deserves a nice boss after all the shit he's put up with, with this boss and the last :(

I'm just off home to get showered and changed before our drinks and nibbles works do tonight. I stupidly forgot to wash my hair with shampoo, I put conditioner on it and rinsed it out and it was only when I was drying it I though :dohh: no wonder it feels greasy (and I don't even have baby brain, god help me when I do :) )


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh sounds like a fun evening mrs d! Enjoy your :shower: I've just had a lovely bath! The one good thing about df being off sick!


----------



## SATH

Hi all back from hols. Yippe cupcake 3rd tri now wont be long now till your little man is in your arms.

Amy sounds like you and emily arr making lots of lovely new friends. 

Cheryl great to hear your gettin a bit more sleep. How is leo's reflux. Love the sounds of baby sensory i always fancied baby yoga and pregnancy yoga.

Mrs d have a great time at work do. Not long now till scan and gettin back to ttc yippee.

Bailey sounds like yr df is havin a rough time. His boss sounds a complete tool! Think that industry must be one of toughest. Cant believe how well emilia is sleeping thats great. 

We had lovely relaxing holiday. No ov while i was away boo but gearing up prob early next week. Oh has left me for weekend to see his folks i couldnt go so a quiet lazy weekend ahead. My feet need to recover he made me walk all of madrid and seville no matter how much i begged to do hop on bus!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sath your poor feet but I'm glad you had a great time :) enjoy your you time this weekend, have you got any plans? x


----------



## SATH

Nope no plans at all bliss!! 

Have great time tonight. When do they change u to thyroxine? Lots of blood tests ahead i guess. Im havin a blood test in next few weeks to check my levels.

Love washin hair with conditioner. Gonna b funny once u hav baby brain!! I did similar few weeks back put foundation in hair instead of wax - not a good look!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Bailey they can't sack him. Emilia is such a cutie. Xx

Sath glad u enjoyed ur holiday, I'd love one the now..x

Mrs d I always wash my hair with conditioner lol.. But I kno someone who used veet instead and all there hair fell out..x

Cupcake hope ur doin good..x

Well last night I missed Leo so much but was nice to hav time to ourselves even tho we were having a the talk about another baby which breaks my heart knowing hubby doesn't want anymore and I kno I really do.. So I'm stopping my pill and if it happens it happens... Cos I think if we wait till Leo's 3 which I wanted to do we wil probably end up spitting up cos hubby will say no.. Is this bad of me not taking the pill? X


----------



## baileybubs

Thats a difficult one cheryl, I know I would hate it if my df didnt want any more, that must be so difficult. Has he always said he only wants one? And has he explained his reasons why? Is it possible he is just saying no because he doesnt want you to go through any pain again, coz he's worried about the possibility of miscarriage? 
More importantly how would he react if you were to get pregnant again? Would he stick around and be happy about it or would it cause more problems.
Does he know just how much this means to you?


----------



## CherylC3

Well when we first met he said he want kids so i just thot he wanted more than 1 but when i was pg he said 1 was enough but hes never got on with his sister so he doesnt hav the bond most siblings have.
we were trying to talk about it last night all along I've said I wanted 2 and he said 1 but I said to him if I cud only hav one I'd be happy but after having Leo I kno I want another, 2 wud be perfect I wud love to be pregnant once Leo was 2... I think it's also down to hubby's age he's 39 but m only 27 :( I think if I fell pg he wudnt leave me. I just kno if we hav the talk about another in a yr or so we maybe wud end up splitting... Maybe if I stay off the pill and see wot happens wud be harmless???xx


----------



## MrsDuck

What conditioner do you use to wash it with? I used tresseme or however you spell it and it was as if I hadn't washed it for a week :( it was lovely this morning when I shampooed and conditioned like normal so it probably did it some good for the conditioner to be left on :)

Ooooh Cheryl I think you are playing with fire stopping your pill without hubby knowing, what if you fell pregnant and he wanted you to get rid of it and you ended up splitting??? 

Well it's blowing a bloody hurricane here :( we've just bought quilts, pillows bedding, towels, cushions etc for the boat, bloody hell it's expensive! Now we just need some nice weather to use them :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm confused.. U think I shud talk about it now or leave it till the time comes? I just keep hoping tht when Leo is a bit older and alert hubby will see how rewarding a baby is.

Yeah the conditioner overnight will hav made it feel good..x


----------



## baileybubs

Its definately playing on your mind and concerning you Cheryl so I would talk to him about it now, maybe try and make him see how important it is to you, because at the end of the day it should be discussed, he cant just say "no more" and thats it wihtout further discussion of the reasons for and against etc, thats not fair to you. I wouldnt leave it longer because you will only get stressed about it and worked up over it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

Cheryl is hubby maybe just finding having a newborn difficult? Do you think when Leo gets older and becomes easier and more fun he might change his mind.....at the moment he might just think that having another baby might be like have 2 Leo's, rather than an older child and a newborn. He will probably change his mind. Getting pregnant without him knowing is a wee bit dangerous but then having said that we women have all the power in that department don't we.

Bailey how is dfs foot today? Is he still getting grief from his boss?

Mrs d sorry for the pants weather, at least you have cosy stuff for the boat now when it get cold on there.

Amy how was your play date?

AFM well I'm thoroughly hacked off with all the upheaval in my flat at the moment. Mum came round to do the papering but once they'd put a length up it had loads of marks in it (in the paper not that they'd done), so it's come back down in case the marks didnt disappear when dry. So the paper is going back, and were painting the 4th wall like the others, and getting some wall stickers. I'm really disappointed I loved that paper so much.

Was also getting really stressed this morning cos baby had been being really quiet, almost phoned the mw but he perked up after lunch so I didn't. I dopplered and he was fine but he has just been sooooo active last few days I hate it when he goes quiet on me, do that was making me all anxious on top of getting hacked off about the decorating. 

Urgh!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d after all this hard work and money you've spent on the boat I really hope youget some better weather. Although my MIL said she heard on the radio its going to be like this for a few weeks!!! Hope not!

Cupcake what a bummer about your wallpaper that sucks!! What a disappointment!
What stickers are you thinking of getting? And sorry LBCC worried you, I think it must happen to every pregnant woman at one point or another, but dont hesitate to call your midwife, better to feel silly than something bad to happen. 

Cheryl I agree with what cupcake said, maybe he's just scared of having 2 children to look after and seeing it as having 2 newborns and not considering that Leo will be older. What are you doing about work by the way hun?

Ladies I'm having another dilemma (lol, the drama in my life). The problem this time is my car, I love it but it really is too small. I didnt think it was a problem when I got it but now when I am struggling to fit a car seat in it I realise how much of an issue it is. So I am looking at getting a new car, but we cant afford to buy one outright really, so I was looking at leasing coz then we have the added bonus of better safety. But then we wouldnt own the car. I have also looked at our local car dealer and they have a Renault Megane 2007 plate for £3445 which would be about £130 a month on finance for 2 years. To lease a hyundai i10 brand new would be £125 a month so not much difference, only difference would be not owning the car by the end of the lease. The insurance on both of those cars is cheaper than what I am paying for my crappy old Suzuki now too!! Should I wait longer and see how I get on with my suzuki or look into a new one whilst I can still class myself as full time employed? Confused.com!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know I'm actually really upset about it. And I've a feeling mamas and papas will be funny about taking the open roll back so well be out of pocket there. I'm thinking of getting a twinkle twinkle little star writing to go in there, some star decals, and some owls in a tree! Kind of a nighttime theme as all hell do in there is sleep. Baby has been kicking again just now, if he hasn't perked up this avo I would have called her. I'm still so scared I'm Gonna lose him :(

Hmmm dunno what to suggest about the car hun, is it wise to be taking on finance and stuff when on mat leave? I'd love to change my car but figure that in my case it's a case of a new car or a year off work with baby rather than 6 or 9. I really dunno hun!


----------



## baileybubs

The thing is that I wont be going back full time anyway so we are gonna pretty much have this income for the foreseeable future, and I will basically need a new car within the next year for sure coz this one is great but just wont fit a bigger car seat. But then its not like I absolutely NEED a car, I could just get rid of this one and not have one. I guess I just need to work out what we can afford. 

Aw hun, dont worry you wont lose him, he is just trying to keep you on your toes. I hope they take your wallpaper back and give you a refund, they should do if there is a problem with it.


----------



## cupcake1981

Of that's the case then you may as well get a new car now then anyway? You will struggle without a car now you've got used to the luxury of having one! Money is such a worry isn't it when on mat leave, I know it worries me. As much as I want to sell our flat I like our tiny mortgage at the moment, but on the other hand we need to get a mortgage agreed while I'm in an ft salary so we can get a nice place!

I wonder if ill ever relax in this pregnancy, I had been doing so good, hasn't used my Doppler for a week and a half just taking comfort in his movements.


Ill kick off if they don't take it back!!

Will you be watching few voice at 7? We're really excited about ep 2 of the returned tomorrow!


----------



## SATH

Hi ladys has everyone had a nice day.

Cheryl thats a tough one. Im sure once leo gets a little older he'll come around.

Bailey i totally get it car dilema. U keep talking bout changing mine and im not even preg but its a 3 door otherwise size fine cos its mazda2 i really like I30.

Cupcake what a shame about the wallpaper love those stickers though thats what i want when i eventually get to decorate nursery.

Mrs d i'll do a good weather dance for you- if only windy and showery here boo hoo.

Ive had busy day of boring jobs. Woke up with really bad back, i think we need a new mattress! Ov is round the corner hope for once she doesnt come early with oh being away till mon.


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I don't think anyone who's had a loss in pregnancy can ever relax when pregnant again, I know I still panicked all the time and I was so desperate at the end to get her here so I could stop worrying (ha what a fool coz now I have a whole other set of worries!!). The worrying never ends, but it shows that you are going to be an amazing mum.
We are recording the voice and watching it once Emilia goes to sleep in about an hour. And I can't wait for the returned either, who is that little boy??

Sath glad you had a good holiday! Boo for all that walking your oh made you do though lol!!
I hope you don't ov early too! Will you be pouncing on oh as soon as he gets back lol!

Mrs d are you planning to go out on the boat next weekend instead? Not long til your scan now!! Will your dh be going with you when you go? I'm guessing its in London again.

I've just made some more brownies, they are yum!!


----------



## SATH

Ha bailey i def will!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yummy brownies! Is it my nigella recipe? I made a lemon drizzle earlier.....hubs (well mostly me and my hungry bump have polished off half already!)

I will be like that at the end, just want him out so I can see he is ok!

Sath glad you had a lovely time! Do you do OPKs? Are they gearing up?


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake they paper is a nightmare my dads a decorator and found it hard paper to hang over priced for the quality..x

Bailey thts a shame but I kno u need a big car with a baby. I'm going to go back in oct so il hav had 8 months off and I'm only doing 3 days tues, fri sat my mum will watch him. Xxc

Sath hopefully hubby will come round. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

No it's a recipe out of one of my books but they've turned out a bit cakey but were only in the oven for 20 mins so I think there was too much flour. Still tastes yummy though lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Cheryl so you don't have to put Leo in nursery. I'm only going back part time and df, my mum and MIL will look after her.


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad it's not just us then Cheryl! I'm really disappointed I loved it, and we'd painted to match it!

I'm dreading having to sort out childcare when I go back. I know my inlaws will want to have him, but they are much older than my parents, and after seeing how my much my nephew ran rings round my parents yesterday there's no way my inlaws could cope with a toddler..how do I deal with that with out offending them, my baby's safety comes first tho x


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'd had all these plans not to go back to my current job but now I think it will be my only option at the mo for flexibility coz it wouldn't be worth putting her in nursery coz of the cost. I may as well stay at home and look afte her myself rather than work just to pay for nursery.


----------



## CherylC3

Well my mil is in her 70s and my parents are in their 50s so they will be watching him its too much work for older ppl. X


----------



## CherylC3

Well ladies me and dh spoke last night and he said he only wants one but if I want another we need to have another soon he doesn't want to wait 3 yrs cos of his age so I've to stay off my pill and he wants us to start trying around Xmas time so it's not ideal as I wanted to wait 3 yrs as it scares the life out of me falling pg too soon after a section but I'd much rather hav it this way than him saying no at all..x

Wots ur plans for today?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Is it safe to have another one so soon Cheryl, you do have to think of your own health as well not just what your hubby wants. At the end if the day it doesn't matter what age the man is, and would another year really matter that much? But like I said yesterday, us women have all the power in that department don't we.....maybe it might just take a bit longer to fall next time ;) !

I think we have to go see the inlaws and my parents today. I just made my dad some flapjacks as I didn't know what to get him and they're his fav, not sure how long the oats had been in the cupboard tho.....hope they are ok! x


----------



## baileybubs

There's varied views on how long you should wait before getting pregnant again after a c section. I'm playing it safe though and waiting a year to ttc. We may start NTNP a month or two earlier. But I know there are women on here who have for pregnant a couple if months after a c section. There's also one or two who have had uterine ruptures though but it can happen to anyone who's had a c section regardless of time between, the risk just increases if there's less time. I agree with cupcake that your health is more important, would he at least be willing to wait til Leo's first birthday? Does he know the possible risks?
But great news that he has agreed Hun, that's awesome!!!
I still don't think 42 is that old for a new dad though, there's still plenty of women who are still having kids at that age lol!

Oooh flapjacks cupcake yummy!! I've not got my dad owt yet, I'm nipping to Asda before we go to see him later. He loves autobiographies so will just get him one and maybe some nice red wine or whiskey. 
We got df's dad tickets to see The magic of Motown lol, and I got df some teenage mutant ninja turtles lounging trousers (basically pjs lol) and game of thrones series 2. He's currently still in bed and I'm taking him a bacon butty and tea up (and I will be telling him that if I don't get breakfast in bed too on Mother's Day he's a dead man, coz he forgot on my birthday lol!!).


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I think il just stay on the pill till jan then see wot happens..x

Flapjacks sounds yummy I can't bake at all..x

Bailey defo make sure u get the same treatment lol..x

We are going to frankie and bennys later with my mum and dad, my 2 boys are sleeping the now as soon as Leo's up il get him fed then I can go for my shower and get ready. X


----------



## baileybubs

I've brought Emilia downstairs and she's asleep in her bouncer whilst df's asleep upstairs lol.
I would look at whether you want to use the pill though Cheryl. We are using condoms coz I don't want hormones affecting my fertility and I'm going to start tracking my cycles so I know when I ovulate. But it all depends if you can use condoms and trust yourself not to have an ooooops lol!
I love frankie and bennys! But sometimes it's a bit expensive. Hope you have a lovely time!


----------



## baileybubs

And I didn't think I could bake either Cheryl, I started last year when I was off recovering from my mc as a way to occupy myself and I'm slowly working up to bigger things. I plan to be able to make our nephews a birthday cake by December lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I don't trust myself with condoms we hav been having unprotected sex since Leo was born so I'm better on the pill for a few months lol.. I did go thru a cupcake phase but they were rank lol.. I'd love to be good.. A birthday cake u must be good. X


----------



## baileybubs

I've not attempted it yet lol, I'm gonna try just making a Victoria sponge next week, see how I can manage that, then I will build up to adding marzipan and icing (I will probably cheat and buy ready to roll stuff though lol!!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I can give you some tips on getting a good finish etc on a birthday cake hun, the first being dont buy supermarket fondant it's crap, esp the ready roll stuff! You'll have a nightmare! 

Ill send you my super easy all in one hd sponge recipe that is like a Victoria sponge but better as its keeps ages, cuts well and holds the weight of icing better than standard Victoria. Best birthday cake ever! x


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that would be great thanks cupcake!!

I'm watching despicable me lol, love this film!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's brilliant isn't it! I love up to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I just had loads to catch up on, I'm glad the thread is chatty again :)

Sath I'm changing to thyroxin after my scan I can't wait, liothyronine are crap, too short lived so too much up and down of levels :( sorry for your bad back :( 

Cheryl yay for hubby coming around :) 

Bailey that's a tough one about the car, but if you are changing in he next year or so anyway then there's no point waiting if you've found a good one. Can you get good money for yours and can you put he scratch card win towards it then you won't have much left to pay? :) 

Cupcake what a bugger about the paper, you've all had issues with your nursery stuff. I'm definitely not going to wait til the end of my pregnancy before doing mine. Naughty lbcc for scaring mummy ;) 

We we finally managed to use the boat :) we went out for drinks on a friends boat last night then a gorgeous dinner and more drinks in a scrummy restaurant by the marina, then yet more drinks in a bar after, so we used our boat as our hotel instead of getting a taxi home :) the new bedding was lovely :) we went out for a spin this morning then had late brekki on board :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hmmmm did I OD on :) :) :) ?? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d that was a super smiley post! Someone has had a really nice weekend ;)! 

Defo get your nursery done sooner rather than later, were gonna make our furniture up once we've finished painting (thats the royal we lol) so we can then see what else we need like decals etc. that's if the furniture is ok.......watch this space.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha the royal we. We NEED to see pics when it's done

Yup had a lovely but very long day. We've just modified some sheets, mattress protector etc to fit the shape of the berth and it was quite successful thankfully and much cheaper to do it ourselves with the sewing machine than pay stupid money to get someone else to make them up

Just as well I'm back to work tomorrow as I've eaten soooo much over the weekend STEP AWAY FROM THE FRIDGE!


----------



## baileybubs

Lots and lots of smileys lol!! Yay  

Glad you had such a lovely weekend mrs d, sounds like you had such an amazing time!

Cupcake I love Up too!! It's so good and makes me cry from the very beginning!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol mrs d I keep saying I'm on a diet but its not happening lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Up is lovely but sooooo sad! 

Ill post pics when it's done, will be a little wait yet tho I'm afraid! We're not rushing it still have 13 weeks! 

Did everyone have lovely fathers days x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd be the size of a house if I was at home all day every day. I've got no will power, it's bad :(


----------



## baileybubs

We had a great Father's Day, we saw df's parents and Emilia was smiling and laughing for them lol. Then we went to see my parents and went out for tea. Df is still off work with his foot and I think we are both dreading him going back, they will be complete arses with him I'm sure. 

Mrs d I think I need to stop baking these brownies and cupcakes lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

All I do at home is graze, it's terrible, my sweet tooth has got horrendous since my ms went!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

I'm here to rant!! My df's boss told him he can't have Friday off for his Grandads funeral!!! I'm fuming but I'm trying to stay calm so that he doesn't go mad. After discussion with his sous chef he has got them to agree that he will work 9-12 then go to the funeral at 2 and then be back at work at 5. He's really not happy about having to go back in though. I'm afraid he's gonna walk out. I originally told him that if they wouldn't let him go then he should quit and take them to tribunal for constructive dismissal but technically they are letting him go, just not letting him have the night off. 
God knows what we are gonna do if he walks out.


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: bailey. Your DF's boss is such an ass!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my god what an ass!!!!! This idiot has no heart!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, df and me are scouring the internet for any job for him now, he just cant believe it. The excuse is that another chef has a funeral on that day too, and (in his boss's words) he has "just had 5 days off sick"


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh this guy needs taking down a peg or 10! I hope he finds something else xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well the sous chef has arranged it so he can work til 1pm now, then not come back til 6pm, I heard him on the phone and he actually was really nice to df and said he really wished he could have it another way but it was impossible. I guess it was nicer than they way his boss has dealt with it. At least he can go to the funeral and wake, just has to go back to work. 

We have found another job for him that is really good if he can get it, better money too.


----------



## AmyB1978

Fingers crossed the other job works out for him!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bailey your poor df, I hope he gets this new job x


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently his boss has been saying that if he finds out he's been out drinking this weekend whilst he's been off sick with his foot infection he'll sack him (he's good friends with one of the chefs he works with so he's been keeping him informed). It's just ridiculous really, I don't know if its just his boss or the state if employment at the moment in general that makes people think that they can treat their employees like crap! They seem to be of the mind that we should be lucky to have a job at all so can be treated like crap!

I'm so annoyed for him, and the protective part of me wants him to just quit and not have to put up with this treatment but we can't afford for him to do that at the moment. Although there is always the option for me to go back to work full time but I still wouldn't earn enough money alone to support us. 

How's everyone else's day going? Better I hope lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

What part of he's signed off with a sick note does this douchebag not get?? What an idiot. Is he really short and have small man syndrome? 

Hope you df finds a new job noone deserves to be treated like that xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no actually it's my df that's the short arse lol. His boss is actually really really tall (quite intimidating actually). No idea what his problem is really he just seems like a spoiled brat to be honest. If he doesn't get what he wants he has a tantrum and swears at everyone.

Fingers crossed something comes from these applications he's made.


----------



## SATH

Bailey so sorry to hear how your df is being treated. Thats disgusting!! 

Well ive got tons ew soz tmi opk starting to turn i hate those things i usually use clearblue monitor. Now all i need is oh but hes stuck up north as today he was working close to his foljs but its not finished so hes staying tonight as well. So fingers crossed hes home tomorrow!!


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed he gets home for you tomorrow then Sath!! How's the opk looking? Can you post a pic? (I love looking at opks lol!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's bad, your poor df, I bet he doesn't want to go back

Sath yay for ewcm, hurry up home oh ;) 

I've had a shit day too, but nothing like your df, people just take the piss and waste your time


----------



## SATH

Bailey i'll try and post a pic of tomorrows was v faint this morning. I think i get a late fast surge if there is such a thing! He better back it home or the milkman may get lucky ....

Oh no mrs d having a crap day. Mondays are rubbish arent they. Glad to hear you got out on the boat. Id be swaying for days sleeping on it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay it's been a while since we've had squinters on the thread haha

I don't know about Mondays it seems to be every day at the moment, nobody has respect for anyone else these days aaaaaagh!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey I wanna look at sticks!!! Sath my surge was always very quick, like they'd be light, and 6 hours later blazing dark. When I was trying for my 3rd bfp I used the cb digis as well to confirm the ics cos I liked the smiley faces :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine too cupcake, no line then line then no line again, my surge is easy to miss


----------



## baileybubs

Lol make me four. Mine were always stark white, then slightly there, then all of a sudden really dark! I was always worried I'd miss it!

Sorry you had a crap day mrs d. Sometimes I'm glad I have the job I do where I don't have to deal with people lol!

Haha love your comment bout the milkman Sath lol x


----------



## cupcake1981

I think Mondays generally suck, so do Wednesdays, we call it shi**y Wednesday.


----------



## MrsDuck

Is that your London day?


----------



## cupcake1981

I dont go up every week, usually just once a month thankfully :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you are thankful for that, especially now you have a big bump


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah defo. Might play the preggo card to get out of it next month to! I'm wondering if baby has changed position my back hurts all over today, not just low. I got the pregnancy grumps today!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh just noticed you are in the 3rd tri now cupcake yay!! 

Did your evening get any better than the rest of the day was mrs d? I'd been in a poop mood all day til I found out that mine and df's friends have had their baby girl. His dad had been diagnosed with terminal cancer and sadly died last week, so for them to have some happy news and have their baby arrive safely has just made me tear up. So happy for them and can't wait to meet their little girl!


----------



## SATH

Grr cant get my phone to add opk pic?? Looks pretty dark really hope oh gets home tonight.


----------



## cupcake1981

I am 3rd tri now Baiey, how did that happen!

Sath if its dark now you'll O next 11-36 hours is that right? Hope hubby gets hope tonight and is in a baby making mood!

Urgh tempted to bunk off work today, so tired from not sleeping, mat leave can't come soon enough.....


----------



## baileybubs

Do it cupcake, your pregnant you need your rest Hun. 

Sath I hope hubby gets home for you tonight, will be perfect timing if your opk is dark!! Usually when an opk was dark I counted the following day as O day.


----------



## cupcake1981

I went to work, boo I'm too much of a goody two shoes.

Thinking of booking a private scan for a couple of weeks to check LBCC is doing ok, placenta looking ok etc.....what do you ladies think?


----------



## baileybubs

If you can afford it why not Hun, they say it best to do at this stage before baby gets too big. I wish we had done it to be honest, gives that extra peace of mind too.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's what I thought, it just feels too long to go without checking up on him. Not thinking about 4d as they scare me a bit, just a regular one.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm not a fan of the 4d ones either. I would say if you have the money deffo do it. I couldn't justify spending the money at the time coz we were rather skint and still needed a pram and car seat so that took priority. I'd do it next time without a doubt though.


----------



## cupcake1981

The only thing that puts me off is that I'm superstitious about private scans after what's gone before!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey you know girlinyork don't you, she's having her baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've just been on her journal, I was telling her last night to get checked coz it sounds like she had the beginnings of pre-e. I hope her induction goes better than mine did!

I get what you mean about being superstitious, I went to my nearest hospital for the "bad" scan and next time I decided to go to the one further away coz it just reminded me too much. But this is different, it's 3rd tri and I'm sure it will all be great. If there had been anything wrong it would hav been picked up before x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah true and if it picks up any problems that's good cos he could be born now and survive so I should do it really, if something went wrong and I hadn't I'd never forgive myself x

Yeah 2 weeks early! Wow! x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah go for it Hun, like you said if there is any issues with placenta or anything it could then be monitored or he could be born now or in a few weeks if needs be if there is an issue. But there won't be anyway Hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah exactly. And I can maybe get them to give me a weight estimate of my massive bump lol! Altho ignorance might be bliss in that case lol!


----------



## SATH

Oh go on cupcake will be fantastic thou i have to admit im terrified of scans now.

Oh is on route so a light dinner just hope we catch that egg as ewcm is less today. This time last year we conceived so hoping thats a lucky omen so ready for my bfp.


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Sath go catch that eggy hun!! 

I booked the scan for a week Saturday, it's just a 2d checkup but we can have a 4d instead if we let them know next week.....£50 more.....do we do it?

Mrs d hope you had a better day?

We just ordered pizza today, naughty and I feel guilty but I'm too knackered to cook and hubby just finished painting so can't ask him to!


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm what do you get in the deal for an extra £50? I don't know if I like the 4d scans but I don't know.....that's a toughy!

Hope today was better for you mrs d!

Oooh I was gonna order dominoes but I feel naughty lol! But it's two for Tuesday lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

We had a papa johns......I managed a measley 3 slices!

I imagine you get a DVD and pictures etc.....still can't get past not really liking them, plus I kinda wanna wait til he comes out to find out if he has hubby's face ass or not!


----------



## MrsDuck

Go sath and get that eggy ;)

Yay for booking your scan cupcake :)

Mmmm pizza, hubby is tinkering so just waiting for him to finish and we are having waitrose sticky ribs, I think I'm addicted to them haha


----------



## baileybubs

Was that supposed to say "hubby's face ass" cupcake lol!! 

You are addicted to those waitrose ribs mrs d!! Still need to try them myself. We were so bad and ordered dominoes lol!! I couldn't help it I just love their new Carolina topping! Although I change the BBQ sauce for normal tomato sauce. I'm never gonna lose weight lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

We only have a Pizza Hut and a pizza express here :( 

The ribs just melt in your mouth really yummy and not much cooking involved, just the veggies from the garden yum you've got to try either the ribs or the pulled pork with whiskey barbecue sauce lovely :)

We have been really bad at work the past few weeks, I bought a pack of yum yums for us at work and now the lads are addicted to them and every couple of days someone will come in with a pack and they are sooooo bad for you, almost pure sugar, but I don't seem to be able to say no to one oooops


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it meant to say face ass! He has a chin bum, or a face ass as I like to call it!

I always like the thought of pizza more than the reality lol.

Mrs d I LOVE yum yums! Where do yours come from?


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes it meant to say face ass! He has a chin bum, or a face ass as I like to call it!

 :rofl: my hubby has a bum chin too haha



cupcake1981 said:


> Mrs d I LOVE yum yums! Where do yours come from?

Me too but hubby refuses to let me buy them if he's with me coz they are sooooo unhealthy, and if I take them home I get a lecture, so we have them at work instead ;) I get them from either waitrose or m&s 

Where do you get yours from?


----------



## cupcake1981

I've had the m&s ones but only ever seen them in a pack of 2.....probably a good thing tbh....

I love hubby's face ass, so cute!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't I want to fill it in haha hubby has gingery sideburns and stubble so what with that and his bum chin our poor little one doesn't stand a chance ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol chin bums I love it ladies!!! :rofl:

Are yum yums like doughnuts? 

Mrs d I call my df gingerbeard lol coz his stubble and side burns have a rusty tinge to them lol!

I get what you mean about the idea of pizza being better than the actual thing. Mine was ok but they actually forgot my mustard sauce on it which is what gives it the flavour! It was boring :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah i love hubby's face ass, I think baby will look lots like him, has the same profile as him on the scan x


----------



## baileybubs

There's that evolutionary thing isn't there though? That babies look just like their dads when they are first born so "cavemen" won't reject the baby.
Emilia looked so much like df when she was born, she still looks like him but not as much now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah yum yums are like donuts just lighter, not as stodgy 

I'm a mousy brown colour and so is hubby, we were both blonde as kids but I have a feeling our bubba will be ginger and probably with a bum chin *sigh* haha 

Millie takes after you with dark hair :) Ooooh I've just noticed your countdown ticker to ttc :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's true my little sister was the image of her dad when she was born but now she is just a younger version of our mum, it's weird how they change


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fine by me hubby is skinny and not that tall so hopefully I'd have a small baby easier to squeeze out haha


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d that's just like me and df, both mousey brown but blonde when younger (my hair has auburn streaks in it and df has the gingerbeard). That's why I expected Millie to be blonde but she's so dark!! Her hair is getting lighter though now, and her eyebrows look ginger lol.

Yeah it's a ticker til Emilia's birthday but when she's one hopefully we will start ttc again. It will fly by!


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> That's fine by me hubby is skinny and not that tall so hopefully I'd have a small baby easier to squeeze out haha

Sadly my df has a big head for his body and so does Emilia! Think that's why she got stuck lol. Her head is measuring in the 90th percentile whereas her weight and length are only in the 50th percentile!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch no wonder she got stuck :( 

I wonder if I'll want a second after I have one?? At the moment I'm just wanting one, we'll see ;)

Did you know that you wanted more than one before you had Emilia?


----------



## baileybubs

We always said we both wanted at least 3 if not 4 lol. But I did say I wouldn't want a baby so soon, I would be ttc already if I could. I can't wait to have a little brother or sister for Emilia. But some of that may be hormone related. 
Plus we are really lucky and Emilia is so content and already sleeps through the night. I think if she wasn't I might not be so keen lol!


----------



## SATH

Well last nite was a blast! Oh came home in the worst mood and proceeded to take it all out on my me great! Im apparently putting too much pressure on him. So there was no bd at all. Surge has gone, temp is up and ewcm going so no chance this month. Completely gutted as it seemed best symptoms ever think i ov frim other side this month. Im soo mad right now i know he is not so desperate for a baby but i cant do it alone!

Soz for the rant.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Sath I know how frustrated you must be, my hubby used to feel quite under pressure and its so upsetting when you realise you've missed your chance for another month! Hugs hun, hopefully next month you can maybe not let him know when's time so he can feel less pressure x

Bailey go you wanting to ttc again so soon. I can't imagine that's gonna happen to me, as much as I love being pregnant and growing my baby I've found it quite tough on my body and mind to, will definately want a break for a couple of years or so......altho the clock is ticking ill be 32 when lbcc is born so can't wait too long!! 

Mrs d not long for you now!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies aw sath well hav another cpl of weeks eating runny egg and drinking wine. X

Aw cupcake we're waiting till Xmas for ttc number 2. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sath how annoying :hugs: 

Cheryl you are trying again at Christmas too??

It will be lovely us all trying at the same time again....this bloody scan had better come back clear!


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy you have been quiet for a while, I hope you are ok and all is good with Emily xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I've been wondering where Amy is to! Come back we miss you!!

Had my MW appointment, despite my bump being huge (to me!) I'm measuring 27 weeks dead on, bp perfect, and apparently he's head down which is probably why I have to pee every 20 minutes lol! Did any if you ladies ever get lumps under your arms when pregnant? I have a small one and apparently it can be to do with milk ducts etc, mw told me to see GP just to get it checked.....bit concerned.....

I'm dying in this heat.

Sath how's the OPKs looking today?

Where bailey?

Mrs d how's you? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for all being perfect with lbcc cupcake, I hope your lump is nothing to worry about

I bet bailey is out enjoying the sunshine :)

I'm ok thanks cupcake, it's practically just been me in the office today, nobody else showed up for more than 5 mins, that's typical when the director is away


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks mrs d.....I should stay away from dr google so I don't scare myself :(

Is the weather nice where you are? Think its gonna get stormy later on here.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah stay away from dr google, it's surely just going to be a blocked gland relating to your milk supply, try not to worry, I know easier said than done.

It's been lovely all day but its gone overcast now, it feels very thundery now


----------



## cupcake1981

A big storm to break this humidity now would be amazing, the heat is killing me!! 

I have a feeling I might moan about the heat occasionally over the next few months...


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha moan away hun, it's not nice being hot and sticky when you don't have a massive bump ;)


----------



## SATH

Cupcake your not hoping for a cold summer are you!! I bet it is pretty miserable being big when it's hot. Beautiful blue sky here. I'll this morning was negative and temp went from 36.2 yesterday to 36.5 today so think I must have ovulated already it was 2 days earlier maybe the acupuncture finally worked.

Dreading oh coming home I'm still so mad at him. I know he was tired and stressed but he was foul:growlmad:

Mrs d your scan is going to be clear and I reckon bfp quick!! Had my tsh done yesterday 1.33 so well under 2 I've been taking 100/75 mcg alternative days normally I'm on 75 mcg but I was feeling so rubbish I upped it.


----------



## cupcake1981

I think you're gonna get a bfp straight away to mrs d! 

Sath yes I do a rain dance every night, sorry!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Sath yes I do a rain dance every night, sorry!

:rofl: that's fine by me cupcake now that I can't sit out in the sun hmmmmph 

I think I only had one month where I was ratty with hubby while we were ttc but I know it's a horrible feeling when you have such a small window each month if they won't cooperate :( 

Thanks for your PMA girls, I've had so much bad news I'm dreading the results 

Sath yay for your levels being good. Do you have problems sleeping? I feel tired all day but I have so much trouble sleeping, it takes me ages to get to sleep and I sleep really lightly and if I'm woken up it takes ages to get back to sleep again


----------



## SATH

Mrs d yes im exactly the same i never put it down to thyroid cos i dont really remember being any different but i was 17 when diagnosed. Weird isnt all day knackered but try to sleep and i struggle to get to sleep, i sleep so light and struggle to go back to sleep.

Stop that rain dance right now!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger it looks like I'll just have to live with it forever then :( I was hoping the thyroxin would help

Haha how is your tan coming along sath?


----------



## SATH

Soz maybe it will be different for you. 

Tan is looking good nice golden. Shame my scalp is peeling from where i burnt it so attractive!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm envious I love a nice tan, sorry about the extra size dandruff flakes though haha ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

i never ever have a tan!


----------



## SATH

Oh but cupcake you have an outy belly button now who needs a tan :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

I have the start of the dark line to! Feeling gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you escaped the stretch marks? I believe they are hereditary so you will either get them or you won't


----------



## cupcake1981

No sadly not :(. I have them on the sides of my bump towards the back, have applied the bio oil twice daily religiously but still got them, just hope they stay away on the front if my bump. Got a few on my legs to :(. My mum denies ever getting them!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a shame but I bet they would have been much worse if you hadn't applied the bio oil. My mum has really bad stretch marks from having me and my sister so I've got no hope :(


----------



## SATH

I've already got stretch marks on my side's so there is no hope for me! 

Have you decided on scan? 

Mrs d this is what we have to look forward to, can't wait how bout you?


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies,

I wish had been out enjoying the sun!! I've been busy having a hissy fit over my car insurance. They sent me a letter telling me that they wont renew my policy (something to do with amendments to the underwriting policy). Thing is when I go for a quote on a new policy they are offering the cheapest by far.
So I dont know if I can get a new policy with them, maybe they just wont RENEW it but if I just buy a new one that would be ok.
But will they ask for proof of my no claims bonus seen as my previous policy was with them anyway?? 
And even more confusing, I have been driving for 7 months, but I have had my car and insurance with them for amlost 12 months. They see it as 1 years no claims and have even said so, but lots of other companies dont accept those first 5 months as going towards no claims, so any quotes from other companies I have to declare I have no years no claims.......argh!!!!
When I phoned up the guy was really nice but couldnt help, he said he didnt know why they wouldnt renew it but his advice was just try and get a new policy with them online........confused and frustrated!!!!

Cupcake - I ended up with stretch marks, after all along saying I had none!! The last 2 weeks they appeared! They are my stripes and I dont care lol!! (I do really I just tell myself that to feel better lol)

Mrs d I agree with the others, you will get a BFP straight away and you will probably be due to have your baby by the time I am ttc again!! So exciting I cant wait!! And after all you have been through it is about time you caught a break and that scan will be clear I am sure.
Did you eat any more yum yums today??

Sath yay for getting a tan!! I am like cupcake, I dont tan at all, I go from pure white, to red then back to pure white again (I have Irish blood in me so I am just pale and slightly redheaded lol). Has your dh come home yet?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's such a magical time lol! It's all worth it in the end tho! I hope you ladies fall preg soon and get to be massive in the winter when it's not hot!!

Yes I booked one, next sat at 12:15. It's just 2d at the moment but we might decide to go 4d.


----------



## baileybubs

I have to say I was glad I was heavily pregnant in the winter except for the icy roads and pavements, felt like a weeble lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey I figure I will have a mummy tummy anyway and never wear a bikini ever again so no one will see the stretch marks anyway!

I have no idea on the car insurance hun! Confused.com!


----------



## SATH

Weeble lol! 

Sounds like a nightmare day bailey! Yep oh is back bit strained here but im just getting on with it. Having a lovely kitty cuddle instead.

How exciting cupcake gonna be amazing


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah there is that. I was pretty terrified of slipping on the ice when I was early preg in jan/feb when it was snowing!


----------



## baileybubs

Remember all the trouble I had with snow and not being able to drive my car in Feb so I had to walk heavily pregnant in it instead....eeek!! But I think beimg pregnant over summer must be much worse!!

Can I just pat myself on the head, I brought Emilia up to bed at 8, gave her her bottle and put her to bed in her cot, she's been asleep now since just before 9 (she's never managed to go to sleep upstairs before woohoo!!). I've stayed upstairs with her and will be doing this every night for about a week, and then I will be leaving her to fall asleep without me here fingers crossed. I have purposely stayed out of her sight though so she didnt know I was here either.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey go bailey! And go Emilia! Is the cot in her own room?


----------



## SATH

Bless she is a good girl! Well done you. Now you can sit down and relax for the evening.


----------



## baileybubs

No cupcake I made df move it to our room lol! She's basically pushing herself to the top of the Moses basket now and when she wriggles in it she really rocks it! Up til tonight she had always fallen asleep downstairs in her Moses basket and then we have just carried it upstairs, the few times I have tried to get her to go to sleep upstairs she has still been awake when df got home! 

Sath I am celebrating by having a bath and a bottle of koppaberg lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm here, just mainly lurking. Emily and I are doing okay.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw it's good you have the space in your room for her cot, wish we did!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah our bedroom is massive! But we only have 2 bedrooms whereas all other houses in our street have 3 which sadly means we will have to move when we have another baby. Although I think if we have another girl we'd be ok staying here to be honest!

Hi Amy!! Glad you and Emily are both well! How are you finding going to work now?


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy are you ok chick?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha girls you make me chuckle :rofl: 

Amy you've been so quiet are you sure you are ok hun? x

Sath enjoy your kitty cuddles x

You are right girls you've earned your stripes :winkwink: 

I've been visiting my nan tonight and her dementia seems quite good today, she obviously had a good sleep last night. Strangers probably wouldn't even know she had it, she didn't say I can't remember to any question I asked yay, I like visiting when she's having a good day :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey what a nightmare with the car insurance. I hope you can take out a new policy with them it's just the renew you can't do x

And yay for you and emilia :happydance:


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm ok, just busy with Emily, housework. Etc. she's a lot more wiggly now so it's harder to type when she is around! I'm also exhausted because she's been taking a long time to go to sleep and waking up a lot at night. Thanks for checking in on me! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so glad your gran was having a good day today mrs d. I've got my training next week to become a dementia champion, hoping I can make people more aware of dementia and how it affects people. It must be really hard seeing your gran suffering from it mrs d. 

Amy is Emily still breastfeeding much during the night? Hope you are both ok. I keep meaning to ask you how your dog is too and how is he adjusting to Emily being there?


----------



## MrsDuck

How long does your training take bailey? It's a horrible disease but luckily she's not too bad yet

Amy glad you are ok hun x


----------



## baileybubs

It's just a day mrs d 10am til 4pm and once I've done it I will hopefully be able to run some dementia friends sessions making people more aware. It's the kind of job I've always wanted to do but this is voluntary lol. But that's ok, I love doing anything that's to do with dementia care, diagnosis and awareness.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a really good thing to do. There are only 2 care homes here that will take dementia patients. my colleague at work's grandfather has dementia and its incredible how much they charge to look after dementia patients :(


----------



## baileybubs

I know its thousands a week isnt it mrs d??

Well my insurance dilemma is somewhat resolved. I spoke to an insurance broker who said 1st central are notorious for not renewing apparently, but it doesnt mean I have been refused insurance woo! Also the broker said that its better to speak to someone from the insurance company I want rather than just do it all online coz then they can factor in the fact that I have had no claims for a year but with a provisional first. Fingers crossed I can get a good enough quote coz at the mo they are like £1500 :-(

Whats everyone up to today? Its gone a bit colder again today here, the weather is so weird at the mo, hot one day, cold the next!! 

Anyone as sad as me and watching Big Brother??

I got my Angelcare movement monitor today so gonna try and figure it out and if Emilia goes to sleep ok tonight I may even leave her upstairs eeeeek!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I can't believe how much your insurance is!!!! That's shocking!!

Is that the monitor with the pad? Think that's the one I was looking at x


----------



## baileybubs

I know. Last year it was only £1250 (only lol!!) but that was with this insurer that won't renew my policy. Best deals from anyone else are at least £1400. Even monthly that's £100 a month!! Ridiculous! But no way out of it I guess. 

Yeah it's that one, gotta see how it works now lol, looks complicated!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's roasting here today

Yay for your monitor turning up, I hope you can figure out how it works :)


----------



## baileybubs

Think I've worked it out, just left her upstairs having a nap for 15 mins and it was fine. Heard her farting in her sleep lol! How did it get a link where I wrote the name of the monitor in my previous post?? Must be an admin thing. 

How are you feeling today mrs d? Any trips on the boat planned this weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done for getting it to work and aw how sweet hearing her baby farts haha

It doesn't show up as a link for me on the ipad??

Nope the weather is forecast to be really windy for the weekend, so yet again no boating for us :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d! What's going on with this weather??!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's meant to be summer! It's cupcake and her rain dancing haha

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

No nothing really for me this weekend, but I am looking at a car on Monday (just to confuse matters more with my insurance lol). A Nissan Almera coz my alto is too small. The car seat just fits in even with the passenger seat pushed all the way forward. To be honest I'm a bit nervous coz its from someone near my mum and dad and so I would have to drive it back on the motorway!!

Have you got any plans?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh exciting getting a new car, can you not stick to the A roads for your first trip? 

Is your df going to learn to drive now that you have Emilia? 

I like weekends when you don't have any plans and you can just take it as it comes.

How did your df get on when he went back to work?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope no plans for me but my nan is on her own this weekend coz my uncle is away so I'll be spending time with her to keep her company


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's nice of you mrs d. I'll probably end up seeing my in laws at some point (seen as they live over the road lol). Does your uncle live with your nan then or does she live alone?

I could stick to A roads I guess, I know the way, I just hate travelling for too long with Emilia in the back and df will be working. 
His boss is off on holiday so he hasn't seem him yet but everyone else has been fine with him. He's still looking for another job though.
And funny you should ask he had his first driving lesson on Tuesday. He was all smug coz the driving instructor let him drive back home and said he'd never in 15 years let anyone do that (personally I think that was a confidence boosting trick but I didn't say so lol). He seems to have picked it up really well though coz I wouldn't have dared drive back home on my first lesson, my instructor asked me if I wanted to but I was way too scared lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies...I'm a zombie tonight.....all these sleepless nights are catching up with me, can't even be lazy and get hubby to cook tea etc as he's busy building furniture :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's fantastic he'll have his licence in no time :) I bet he isn't looking forward to his boss coming back. Is it his granddads funeral tomorrow?

Aw cupcake is that lbcc getting you prepared for when he arrives ;) you poor thing x

My uncle her son lives with her but she's fine on her own, I'm there now and she's playing up, she always does when my uncle is away. She had to be picked up from one of the clubs she goes to coz she was making herself sick. It's all for attention and its always while he's away grrrr. She'll be fine the second he's back on Sunday.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's tomorrow and personally I think they are still being unfair. He has agreed to work 9am til 1pm, the funeral is at 2pm the other side of town! How he thinks that's enough time to get home, shower, change and leave on time I do not know. 

Oh dear I hope things get better with your nan over the weekend. Will she be staying on her own overnight? Was she making herself physically sick? 

I'm currently in my bedroom with Emilia hoping she'll go to sleep and I will try out the monitor. She's just had her feed but is wide awake and wriggling away now!! Although she doesn't seem bothered that she's now in a massive cot rather than her tiny Moses basket.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Hey mrs d how u doin? Yeah we are hoping to get a BFP by Leo's 1st birthday...x

Cupcake I remember they night where u can't sleep ur so sore and uncomfortable try rest as much as u can cos when ur little man is here u will not sleep. X

Bailey aw thts great she's goin into her cot Leo sleeps in his room in his cot going to try him in his cot maybe next wk. he's had a cpl of naps in his cot and been fine.. Are u still swaddling her or putting her in a sleeping bag?x


----------



## baileybubs

Ok now the phrase moses basket has a link to it!!

Its just taken me that long to see Emilia off to sleep. This feels so weird being downstairs whilst she's upstairs. I can't just look over and check she's ok. But we double and triple checked that the movement monitor works fine and it does so although she's unbelievably quiet she is still breathing!
I have no doubt I will be going up to check on her soon though lol


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cheryl, 

Hows Leo? Is the colic easing any?

Emilia has ever really liked being swaddled and she's always been a kicker and kicked her blankets off. She's had a sleeping bag for the past couple of weeks so she's in that now in her cot. She looks tiny in there now lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's cute, she's mummy's big girl now in her big girl cot :)

Yay another ttcer soon ;) 

Yes she's on her own over night, she's fine, she doesnt touch the cooker and she knows where she is so shes ok. Yes she makes herself physically sick, fingers down the throat the lot the rat bag


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear that must be hard to see mrs d! At least you know she is ok overnight though. 

Cheryl so are you ttc from xmas did you say? Its really weird I am so paranoid about getting pregnant so soon after a c section and yet at the same time I am afraid it will take us ages once we start officially ttc in April....madness!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts cute think imite put him in his cot tonight too... I was at the drs today and I said to her I'm staying on the pill till dec hoping to be pg by Leo's 1st bday and she said best to wait till ur baby is 6 months old after a section but she has a lot of woman fall pg by there 6 wk check but cos my sil nearly ruptured her wound falling pg 7 months later I wud rather wait plus I need together back to work so I'm Atleast working a yr to save and get mat pay again...x

Leo is great colic seems to be away and the reflux has settled but the gaviscon is constipation him so he needs colief in his bottles and he had medicine twice a day if tht doesn't help I mite try aptimil reflux milk. 

We will all be ttc together Mrs d ican't wait to be peeing on sticks it makes me excited lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

I've already bought opks lol!
Yeah that's what I'm worried about! Did you SIL try for a vbac then Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I've got some left from before u think the will go off by Xmas??

No she got a section only a wk before her due date..x


----------



## baileybubs

See that's what scares me so much! The risk is so small but if you are unfortunate enough for it to happen to you it can be devastating can't it? Scary stuff!
But I am still planning on waiting til Xmas before NTNP them ttc properly from April if not already pg.


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for the funeral today Bailey, hope your df is ok xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: to bailey, your df, and his family. <3


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey hope today goes ok Hun... :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I hope all goes as well as it can today xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Vacation was AMAZING! Drank and ate and drank some more. It was great. Now back to the grind. I think i'm about to O. Got the O pains and my opk's are getting darker. Now just waiting to see what temp does next few days. :coffee: Dust time again for me!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Welcome back, ttc! I'm glad you had a great vacation! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## MrsDuck

Welcome back ttc :hi: glad you had a great holiday. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, it was ok, or as ok as a funeral can be. Just hope there's no more for us now, 6 within the space of a year is plenty enough for me!

Emilia was a little angel though. She slept through the service in my arms, had her bottle once we got to the wake and just sat looking at everyone. 
Her cousins love her, they love just holding her hand and stroking her hair it's so cute. The boys both drew her a picture lol. 
Think all the twins seem to be ok with me now (it's only taken 2 and a half years lol) they were all sticking stickers on me and asking me questions. 

And 2nd night in a row I have managed to get her to sleep in her cot by 8.30! (I've probably jinxed it now lol!)

Ooh and the bar manager at df's work does the wages and she's paid him in full despite being off sick and had told him she thinks its appalling the way the head chef and sous chef treat him and the other chefs and she had a go at the sous chef for making him work the day of his Grandads funeral. So nice to know he had an ally there!

Anyway that's far too much about me lol, how is everyone today? What are you all up to?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and welcome back ttc, glad you had such a lovely vacation. Have you figured out if you have o'd yet?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey yes defo no more funerals for you now missus! Emilia sounds like the star attraction lol.

I still think its disgraceful your df had to work yesterday, did he still have to go back in the evening afterwards?

Hope she's a good girl again tonight and goes down easily. Ill defo be getting tips from you lol!

AFM, I'm so tired, I keep crying and getting all emotional, think I got new baby hormones combined with being so tired, not good! Hubby has built all the furniture and I think I'm more tired cos I'm having to do all the stuff round the house like cooking cleaning washing etc cos he's been so busy in the evenings getting the nursery done. Thought I'd catch up on sleep last night but he was playing an online poker tournament all night and hasn't eaten so he said he was going to get a kebab, it got to half 12 and knowing that he was gonna go out I couldn't settle (I can't sleep really when he's out).....and the worse bit, he's out again tonight so no sleep tonight either.....


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun so sorry you feel so rubbish! I get what you mean about not sleeping when your hubby is out. I'm the same. I keep trying to have early nights but I feel like I can never properly sleep until he gets home from work or wherever he is. Has your d finished the furniture now then? 

I will deffo give anyone tips but to be honest I think it's more about her than me, I think she's just a really good sleeper. Although I do have to have a routine with her I think to make it work. And I do sometimes let her cry for 5-10 mins coz I know she's crying coz she's tired, if I keep picking her up or anything she will just be overstimulated and stay awake even longer. I just bob her dummy back in if she spits it out and comfort her if she's getting really distressed but I don't pick her up. That way she knows I'm still there.

Yeah df had to go back to work! Sucks doesn't it. What makes it worse is that we had the wake at his workplace so he prepared the buffet for it in the morning, then had to go back to work whilst his family were all still there. His uncle was still there when he finished!


----------



## cupcake1981

That's even worse that it was at his pub!!

What are you doing today. I'm supposed to be taking it easy but I've cleaned the house done the washing and put loads of baby stuff away in the room!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG bailey there are no words for that without swearing :growlmad: what a cheek, I didn't realise the wake was at his work. So he had to prepare the food, rush home get changed rush to the funeral then go back to work to serve at his grandfathers wake, it's disgusting!

Yay for Emilia sleeping in her cot, she's so good x

Aw cupcake sorry you are feeling super emotional at the mo but not long to go now :hugs: yay for hubby finishing the nursery we NEED pics x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I promise I will post some pics once we properly finished, at the moment it's just a blue room with some white baby furniture in it! I have to say I'm really impressed with my argos mamas and papas furniture, bargain at £450 and really nice quality!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, hows your nan today?
Yeah he was allowed 2 hours at the wake before he had to go back to work himself. If it had been me I would have threatened to quit but my workplace is a much more professional place than his.

Hehe I've put Despicable Me on for Emilia and she loves it lol, I need to invest in some more toys for her I think. She needs more things to look at that will catch her interest.

What furniture did you get for that cupcake? Sounds like a bargain! Did you manage to get your money back for that wallpaper?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah got all the money back for the wallpaper thankfully. We got a cotbed, wardrobe and chest of drawers/changer for that. And we got a half price luxury sprung mattress with the offer to when buying the set x


----------



## baileybubs

Thats pretty good for the money cupcake! We need a wardrobe for Emilia, everything is in drawers for now.
Glad you got your money back, that would have been such a pain if you hadnt!!

Will you be watching the Voice final tonight?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it seems good quality to, altho hubby cursed it many times when he was putting it together! 

I may do but i dont really care who wins now! I was supposed to be seeing my bf tonight but I cancelled as I feel so poo.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun, can you not have a nap now before dh goes out to try and help you feel better. 

I might not watch it myself, I dont like any of the finalists!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not good at napping tbh! I think I need to practise! 

Yeah I may not bother, have mad men and the white queen to catch up on x


----------



## SATH

Hey sorry been mia.

Bailey i was thinking of you yesterday. What a cheek poor df sounds like some of his colleagues are supportive at least. Emilia is getting very good at sleeping through now. I dont do well with no sleep.

Sorry to hear your feeling poops cupcake. Feels cooler so maybe your sleep a bit better tonight. Nursery sounds great cant wait for pics.

Mrs d hope your having a good weekend with nan. Hope she is behaving. She sounds just like my nan.

Things all ok here finally been nightmare week. Def no chance if bfp this month. Still we're off to the pics tonight then for a drink after.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well all I can say is its just as well I'm not about to drop, hubby has sodded off out without his phone, I just phoned him on his mates phone and politely suggested he might like to get in the habit now of remembering it so he doesn't risk missing the birth of his son!! Useless!

Hey Sath, have you and hubby made up now?


----------



## SATH

Oh cupcake u can see why we are the ones who go thru pregnancy and birth!!! 

Yep we'v made up so all good now thankfully


----------



## baileybubs

What are you going to see at the pics sath?

Cupcake df used to annoy me all the time by not ansering his phone lol!! Men!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh even if he had it he probably wouldn't answer it, and is useless with texts!!

I was bored so ordered loads of baby things! Yippee! I ordered:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00AEQMI8C/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B004XYPE3C/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0049MPDRU/ref=ya_aw_oh_pit 

Plus a gro egg and owl cover for it :)


----------



## baileybubs

Whats a gro egg?

I have that bath but its grey! Its great for keeping her upright but she hates baths in it lol, so for the mo she comes in the big bath with me. Most babies seem to like bathtime though.


----------



## cupcake1981

It's a room thermometer that changes colour according to temperature, also a nightlight.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B002B55BN8/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1371925629&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0090YN838/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1371925629&sr=8-2&pi=SL75


Well we don't have a bath so he won't have a choice lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah i keep forgetting that. Our angelcare monitor tells us what the room temp is, its pretty good for what we paid, got it for £52 including postage off ebay.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies cupcake thts the baby bath we hav and its amazing so easy to bath Leo in it.. Yeah we got the angelcare monitor too bailey it's great..x

Bailey tht was rubbish he had to go back to work.. Aw I do the same with Leo I only put his dummy back in I never pick him up.. He always fights sleep he always has a mini tantrum as he's falling asleep lol..x

Sath sorry u missed o this month but at least next month u can make sure u don't miss it. X

Hey mrs d how u doing?x

Amy how is little Emily doing?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I know lots of monitors do, but I wanted the night light function to....plus the owl is cute!

Hey Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake i was shattered at ur stage of pregnancy and I'm sorry it only gets worse then all the sleepless night when ur little fella comes but all worth it Hun..x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Emilia is having a mini tantrum and fighting sleep as we speak Cheryl lol!
How's Leo been today? 

Cupcake it is really cute that gro egg with the weather so changeable at the mo we need bloody room thermometers don't we!? I never know what clothes to put Emilia in from one day til the next, one night it's just a vest suit the next it's a vest suit plus a sleep suit on top! Have you had any antenatal classes yet or a tour of your local maternity ward?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gro egg tells you what to put baby in according to the room temperature which is handy for clueless baby dummies like me!

I have 2 antenatal classes in August, I didn't book nct.....still dunno whether to or not. Our hospital doesn't do tours so it'll all be a bit unknown on the big day :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's cool, I've just sort of got to know what Emilia is comfy in and not. She's a very warm baby and gets too hot quite easily, she would quite happily kick her blankets off at night and sleep without them lol. 

Aw that's a shame you can't see the mat ward. Mind you it's not like you get to see much anyway when you give birth, you just spend all your time in one room anyway lol, it's probably more useful for birth partners to see it so they know their way around. 
I didn't do the nct ones either. I didn't even find the hospital ones helpful but that's coz I had read so much about birth etc that there was nothing they said that I didn't already know!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I never got to see the maternity ward. X

Aw is she? Leo has been good but the usual hubby thinks he's moaned all day.. Men I told him its him doing the moaning lol.. Are u starting OPKs yet bailey to teak ur cycle?x


----------



## baileybubs

She's asleep now so I'm downstairs.

I was doing opks yeah but they were all completely white, I think my cycles completely messed up from that cerazette coz there's no sign of AF either. Gonna wait til after I eventually get AF to start tracking my cycles properly. How about you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies you have been a chatty bunch. I've been at the boat all day bobbing, helping hubby doing the last of its refit. We came home and I picked up the ipad to see what you have all been up to and hubby says 'are you looking how to cook steak?' The cheeky bugger, he's lucky I did cook tea haha

Bailey I've not seen nan today, my mum is having a turn with her :)

Cupcake I like all the lbcc shopping you've done today, that will teach hubby for leaving you alone haha

I'm pleased Emilia and Leo are settling into their routines so that you are able you get more sleep yourselves

Yes please for nursery pics when you've finished cupcake :) 

All my opks and hpts are out of date :( oh well I'll still use them up before buying more


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, is the boat nearly finished then?
Fingers crossed you get some nicer weather than this so you can go out on it!!
I don't get why opks and hpts would have a use by date, I'm sure they will still work fine mrs d. Is you cycle pretty stable at the mo?

Doh! I just went on to "my shows" on my TiVo to switch from one episode of 24hrs in a&e to the next coz I'm recording 3 things at once and managed to bloody catch the voice right at the point they announced who was first out!!! Bad timing! I was gonna watch it later lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup the boat is almost done, it's ready to use but with all this crap weather we may as well spend the time upgrading the inside, it's been lots of hubbys blood, sweat and maybe not tears but plenty of swear words, but it's definitely worth it :) it's been re-wired, re-plumbed, new ceiling and wall linings, new carpet, new lights, reupholstered. Next year we'll do the woodwork but we've had enough for this year. We just need some good weather now

:dohh: that was bad timing bailey

Yeah I'm sure they will still work as long as the batteries haven't gone flat in the cbs. I don't think I really need them mind, I seem to be back to clockwork..........but we'll see ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d u sound like u hav had a fun day. X

Bailey as soon as I'm off my pill il track my cycles. X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, blood, sweat and lots of swear words hehe. It's cupcake doing her rain dance lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Have you noticed we are all "bnb addict"s lol!!

Which pill are you on Cheryl? I keep getting what I think are AF pains but no AF. Bloody stupid cerazette!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake stop it pleeeeeeease haha you can have rain but no wind ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think I could live without bnb now haha yup a true addict


----------



## MrsDuck

I was in celeste bailey for 15 years and I felt absolutely fine, no different at all when I came off it. If I went back in the pill I'd go for that one again


----------



## baileybubs

I know me too mrs d! I've been telling df off for playing games on his phone and I've had to make myself promise not to come on bnb too much when he's around coz otherwise I'm a bit of a hypocrite lol!! I keep calling him anti social and then I do the same, but I defend myself by saying I'm not anti social, I'm just socialising online rather than with him haha :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

I've decided not to go for any hormonal contraception mrs d, just sticking with condoms til Xmas. Which shouldn't be too hard seen as in the 3 months since she was born we have only dtd 3 times, that's only 9 more times til Xmas if we keep to that average lol!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really want rain or wind, just less heat please! Today is perfect! 

I'm not going back on the pill after LBCC is born, I hate it.


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really want rain or wind, just less heat please! Today is perfect! 

I'm not going back on the pill after LBCC is born, I hate it.


----------



## baileybubs

Doh I can't count, it's 9 months til ttc, so 6 more times was what I meant there coz we are gonna NTNP for the last 3 months.


----------



## baileybubs

Is it any cooler today where you are cupcake? It's deffo cooler here, I was actually cold earlier but then I'm one of those people that's always cold lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> I've decided not to go for any hormonal contraception mrs d, just sticking with condoms til Xmas. Which shouldn't be too hard seen as in the 3 months since she was born we have only dtd 3 times, that's only 9 more times til Xmas if we keep to that average lol!!!




baileybubs said:


> Doh I can't count, it's 9 months til ttc, so 6 more times was what I meant there coz we are gonna NTNP for the last 3 months.

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

It cold here today because of the gale force wind


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what you mean about hating pumping your body with hormones, but I couldn't live with condoms permanently


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I just keep telling myself its only 6 months, just need to put up with them for that long. Pain as it is though. Wish I could just go back on microgynon, my bp was acrtually normal last time but because its only been normal once, I've still got to go back again next week.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it stays normal for your next appointment, that's taken a while to stabilise hasn't it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I have a fake tan question. Has anyone used the Ambre Solaire spray mist? I've bought some and I've done the body scrub and moisturise this morning, now I'm ready to apply but I'm not sure if it tends to come out dark, so not sure how thick to coat myself??


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah quite a while, which apparently is unusual, normally bp goes back to normal after birth coz its the pregnancy that causes the rise. Maybe for me the increase in bp wasnt actually anything to do with my pregnancy lol. The doctor did say though that women who have bp issues in pregnancy tend to have high bp later in life boo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no boooo I hope not :(


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry I cant help with that one mrs d, I'm really pale so I tend to go with the pale look lol, never used spray tan or anything.


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe I'll just try it out on my legs and see how it looks there first


----------



## baileybubs

Good thinking. I'd probably get it all wrong if I tried using fake tan lol, I'm so pale that the lightest shade of Garnier's BB foundation is still too dark for me lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Can't help mrs d, used to use fake tan but I go for pale and interesting these days!

Yep cooler here today bailey thank god!!


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh mrs d I'm on celeste I need to stay on the pill for a few months cos we're at it like rabbits :bunny:lol.. I can't keep my hand off him xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ha your lucky dh cheryl!! I cant be bothered lol, but maybe thats just coz I get up early with emilia and go to bed earlier whereas he stays in bed longer and goes to bed later so we never get chance really. Either he has to wake up earlier or I have to stay up later for us to do it (except on his day off).

Cupcake glad its cooler! Hope it means you get a better nights sleep, more comfortable.


----------



## cupcake1981

Im lovely and cool bailey!

Lol Cheryl! I miss sex and my hubby, it's just not happening these days, too awkward x


----------



## baileybubs

Funny thing is when I was at the end of my pregnancy I really missed dtd cupcake, but now I cant be bothered now that we can again!! Could be just the effect of the cerazette still though not worn off.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Cheryl are you getting into practise ready for ttcing? As soon as I've had my scans I won't be on for a few days as I'll be otherwise engaged :winkwink: haha


----------



## baileybubs

Haha lol mrs d you'll be like bunnies :rofl: :bunny:


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just given myself a quick spray all over, if it works I love it, it's such a fine mist that its easy to apply and dries instantly. Maybe I should wait to see the results before I say I love it :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby hopes :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

I bet my df cant wait til we are ttc again at the mo lol, I keep telling him if he didnt stop up so late he might be more in with a chance lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Lol mrs d so funny. X

Yeah bailey I bet he can't wait..x

Cupcake it was great once we had Leo I cud get a proper cuddle lol cos with the huge bump a cuddle was awkward enuf..x

Well I'm thinking of changing Leo's milk he's on aptimal 1 and he need gaviscon to help with the reflux and he gets colief to help him go as the gaviscon constipated him he's poohs we're green and hard so I reduced the gaviscon and he's been fine but this morning he brought his full bottle up I'm thinking about trying a reflux milk do any of u kno much about they milks? Bailey wot milk u using?x


----------



## baileybubs

I've used cow and gate from the beginning and had no problems with it, but different babies seem to like different milk from what I have read. What's the reflux milk you are thinking of using?


----------



## CherylC3

Well I was going to use cow n gate as ths wot we used first then changed to aptimal and was going to change back as we had some left and aptimal and cow n gate are a sister company and is the same except the colour of the tin but cos of his reflux I was wanting to try the cow n gate reflux it gets quite good reviews. X


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, didn't realise they were sister companies. Maybe give it a try Hun, do you think he will manage the change well? Mind you if he's already getting constipated from the gaviscon I guess it's worth a shot anyway.


----------



## cupcake1981

Some of my friends whose babies have had issue with formula have used something called comfort formula? And others have given their babies goats milk?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've heard that too cupcake. Not sure how expensive the goats milk would be, but if it helps your baby anythings worth it.

What's everyone up to today? 

I'm supposed to be going seeing that Nissan tomorrow, but I don't really think we can afford it this week. Df won that money but we've yet to get the cheque for it. I've got some money in the ISA but not enough to cover the cost of the car, the increase in insurance (or new policy) and the fact I have the gardener to pay on Wednesday as well as my first night out since Emilia was born on Saturday!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I've heard of comfort milk but I tht since its reflux I shud try tht one, if we put the 2 sachets of gaviscon in it constipated him but if we only put one in he spews up his full bottle. So I defo need to try it he's in so much pain when burping and when he's sick he screams the place down.

Today my mums taking him for a bit so we're going to boots for the milk then for lunch. My af is here so I'm crampy today and ant be bothered doin anything :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl my friend whose baby is lactose intolerant has the comfort milk, it's the only thing that doesn't cause her pain! My nephew had reflux, so frustrating when they finish a bottle and promptly throw it up again!


----------



## CherylC3

I don't kno whether to get the comfort one or reflux one as they are both thicker so it shud help him keep it down but the reful one may still constipate him but the comfort helps soften the stools wot u think? It's shocking how aptimal is like £2 dearer and its the same stuff. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm that's a toughy, seen as he has colic too I'd be tempted to get the comfort one Cheryl.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I think il try the comfort one first I'm hoping once I start weaning him I can go back onto the cow n gate 1.. I'm going to wean him at 4 months cos the dr said I shud. When will u wean Emilia? X


----------



## baileybubs

I'm thinking of trying her with baby rice at 4 months and then full weaning at 6 months. Why has the doctor said to wean Leo at 4 months?


----------



## CherylC3

Cos he is a big boy plus all the hassle with the reflux and colic. X


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right that makes sense.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh so much to think about, poor Leo I bet 4 months can't come soon enough for you Cheryl :) 

Bailey where are you off out on Saturday? 

The bloody wind is even worse today, go away. Typically it's due to be lovely all week, while I'm back at work.

Ooooh I almost forgot, I stood naked and asked hubby how I looked and he said brown yay I'm loving the fake tan :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d I love your hubby's reaction to your naked body......brown! 

What milk did you go for in the end Cheryl?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm off out in the town I grew up in with my best school friend for his 30th (the same school friend who my df FORGOT to invite to my surprise on my 30th!). So my mum is having Emilia and then at the end of the night I'm going back to my mums to stay there. 

Yay for being brown mrs d! Made me giggle too cupcake, to the point....brown lol! It's mega windy here too, making me want to stay indoors all day (putting my pjs back on now I've had my bath lol!). Hope the wind goes away for you for next weekend!

Did you tell dh off for forgetting his phone last night cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

I did bailey but his response was, well you managed to get me on Lees phone so there wasn't a huge problem was there! That won't wash in a few weeks!


----------



## baileybubs

No excuse! What if him and his mate had got separated for some reason? Definitely won't wash soon cupcake lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know haha but he could have said flabby or something so I'll take brown ;) 

That will be lovely bailey, I bet you'll have a great time :) 

Naughty hubby, he needs his phone on a strap around his neck so he doesn't forget it haha (my boss dangles everything from a lanyard around her neck as she's the most forgetful person)


----------



## baileybubs

Whenever I ask df how I look he always says "nice", he never offers up a compliment I always ask. But I always think "nice?" How boring! Biscuits are "nice" lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

If I asked my hubby what I looked like naked.....i think pregnant would be the first adjective that came out his mouth!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I think that just typifies men's responses nice/ok/fine/etc very imaginative ;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we went for comfort going to start it tomoro 

Cupcake u better get a strap round his neck for his phone. X

Mrs d I'm well jel I don't hav time to fake tan now bet u look great. X

Bailey I thinkim having af but its just clots think I'm going to stay off the pill and try and track my cycles. X


----------



## baileybubs

Will you be able to cope with condoms Cheryl lol, I do hate them but like I said we rarely dtd anyways coz of his shift pattern lol!!

I'm STILL waiting on AF you know! Annoying me now!


----------



## CherylC3

Well I think if I track my cycle il only need to use condoms a cpl of times a month lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today?

I've come home from work as I had some spotting after lunch, phoned the maternity unit and they said to go home and put my feet up and monitor it. Lying on my side on the sofa now trying to feel him move!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake, put your feet up Hun, is he moving ok and have you used the Doppler?


----------



## cupcake1981

He's moving a bit but he's not normally that busy this time of the day, I did Doppler to and he seems ok. I got all upset at work even tho it was just the tiniest amount if blood, I'm so scared I'm going to lose him :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Hun I'm sure everything will be fine, has there been any more since? :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

No more blood so far, I'm quite crampy and stuff today which is unusual. Been reading about placental abruptions on the Internet, terrified of that now!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Step away from dr google! Don't frighten yourself hun, you said it was the tiniest amount, I'm sure it's nothing. Do you have to call the hospital back to update them?


----------



## cupcake1981

No they just said to call them if I had more bleeding. It was weird the spot of blood just appeared in my underwear but there was nothing when I wiped or since! It was a tiny amount but red blood is always scary in pregnancy!

How are you anyway? x


----------



## SATH

Sending you big hugs. Totally agree step away from dr google. Maybe you've overdone it a bit take it easy. The worry never stops bet you just want him safe in your arms then you'll worry about all sorts of other things xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad there hasn't been any more. Take it easy this evening xx

I'm not too bad thanks, just plodding along xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you sath? Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## SATH

Im good thanks how bout you? 

We had nice weekend superman at the pics. I really didnt fancy it but quite enjoyed it in the end that new superman is quite a hottie. Yesterday we went to cheer on some friends who were running a local marathon then curry. My diet has so gone out the window!

Not long till scan now!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds like a great weekend, I quite fancy seeing the new superman.

Nope not long, I thought I'd be prepared and added a new ticker to my siggi :) bugger I'm going to o just before my scan so August here we come


----------



## SATH

Yeah its worth a watch advert for wolverine too cant wait! 

Isnt that just typical!! Do they change you to thyroxine that day too? It will fly by you'v waited this long last few weeks now. 

Im debating tryin soy next month but read lots about cant use if thyroid condition so not sure whether to risk it for 1 month.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Sath!

I love Henry cavill he was in the Tudors, he's yummy!

Bad timing on the scan mrs d but you'll be raring to go for August x


----------



## SATH

Wishing I'd watched the Tudors!! 

How you doing cupcake hope your on the sofa with Wimbledon on tv x


----------



## SATH

Wishing I'd watched the Tudors!! 

How you doing cupcake hope your on the sofa with Wimbledon on tv x


----------



## cupcake1981

Exactly the Sath!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Cupcake sorry you had that scare Hun, don't panic though I'm sure it was absolutely nothing, that amount of bleeding is bound to happen at some point, it's probably just from your cervix or something. Take it easy and rest up, and deffo stay away from dr google!!!

Mrs d shame you will miss out in July! August can't come round quick enough!!! So exciting!!

Sath I'm not sure if I want to see the new superman. I'm a bit of a geek and love all the comic based films and anything sci fi but I'm just not into this new superman, maybe the last one has still left a bad taste in my mouth coz it was poo lol!!
Is superman usually the kind of film you'd go to see?

Afm well I bought the Almera lol! I'm leaving it on my parents drive for now though, letting my current insurance run out on the alto. I've bought insurance for the Almera though, from my current insurer!! Don't know why they wouldn't renew my policy but will gladly sell me a new one, oh well! Only cost £1000 haha! And that was the cheapest by £600!!! Can't wait til my insurance actually starts going down! It's ridiculous! Although I did pull out of a road today onto the main road and hasn't seen a car coming (there was a van obstructing my view to be fair!) but I can see why I might be seen as more of a risk lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yey for a new car Bailey!!! That's exciting! I've had my car almost 10 years I'd love a new one!

I can't believe how much your insurance was, it's criminal they charge that much.

I just watched the final of the voice in about 20 mins skipping through all the boring bits. I was shocked at the winner!


----------



## baileybubs

Well it's not a new car, just new to me lol! It's actually 11 years old haha but it's a much sturdier car than the alto, feels safer. 

Snap and snap about the voice! I whizzed through it and was surprised at the winner. It was really boring considering it was the final!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Cupcake :hugs: I hope u are resting u shud go sick for a few days to keep ur feet up.. I had bleeding at 20 wks but it was after sex and the dopplar was a godsend. X

Sath aw was the film good I really fancy it..x

Mrs d yeh for ticker u will be ttc before u kno it...x

Bailey yeh for the new car but I can't believe thts the price of ur insurance I think mines is lucky its £300 and I hav 3 points.x

Well today has been terrible I thot the comfort milk was great at first not one bit of sickness thru the bottle but an hr later he brought up loads of water then did it after the next 2 bottles I poned my mum breaking my heart crying cos I feel so puzzled on wot to do and I've been to the drs so many times and they just say keep on the gaviscon and it will pass once u wean him. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah totally rubbish!!

I keep meaning to ask you how Amelia's hernia is? 

I'm glad I've got the scan booked for Saturday so they can check there's nothing going on with his placenta, I'm a little paranoid now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Is he still putting weight on Cheryl? Maybe he needs a couple of days to get used to the new formula. If not maybe think about the goats milk.

Well it was defo not post sex bleeding!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u will be glad of the scan Hun.. Yeah he is gaining weight so I think il just go back to the aptimal 1 and the gaviscon cos the water coming up scares me. X


----------



## SATH

Cheryl doesnt sound like u had a fun day. Poor little leo at least he's putting weight on thats gotta be reassuring. He is such a little smiler!

Bailey cant comment on the last superman but this seemed pretty good. I like xmen and wolverine but not big in to superman or spiderman but oh was really keen so im being super supportive since our blowout! Congrats on new car how exciting.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl poor Leo, Emilia sometimes brings up water but not very much. Was it a lot?
Maybe go back to the aptamil if you are worried.

Sath that was nice of you to be supportive! Is that to try and make sure no repeats of possibly missing O again? Was he mad at you?

Cupcake my bleeding was for no reason too so I wouldnt panic hun, how you feeling now?

I helped my mum order an iphone today lol, she's currently got a mega old nokia and cant even use the internet, so I will be having fun teaching her how to use it on Saturday lol!! Ooooh and we are going to a Greek restaurant before drinbks for my mates birthday yay!! I love Greek food!
I want to buy myself for some shapewear that holds in my tummy coz I am wearing that black dress again, has anyone ever had any shapewear?


----------



## cupcake1981

A bit crampy and backachy bailey. Wondering if its breakthrough blood/cramping.

Lol parents and their phones, good luck!

No advice on the Shapewear I'm afraid!


----------



## baileybubs

Where is your placenta cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Left anterior at my scan. Can it move after 20 weeks? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm glad you haven't had anymore bleeding :) are you in work tomorrow?

Bailey yay for buying a new car, what are you doing with your old one? Keeping it for df? 
Sorry I can't help on shapewear either

Aw poor Leo :hugs: I hope you find something that agrees with him :(


----------



## baileybubs

No we are selling my old car mrs d, hoping to get £500 for it so I will only have actually had to pay out £250 as the Almera was £750. I do love the new ticker by the way!!

I dont think it can move much but sometimes odd breakthough bleeding can be caused if you have a low placenta. But you could also just have an oversensitive cervix that had just a spot of bleeding, coz theres so much blood going down there at the mo sometimes its too much (these are all the things I was told when I had a bleed, I of course ignored them all and kept panicking lol).


----------



## cupcake1981

Well my cervix hasn't seen any action for ages lol! 

It's nuts to pay more in insurance than a cars worth isn't it, but I guess that's based on the other cars on the road!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, :hugs: glad you are home and resting! How are you feeling? Will you be off work tomorrow? Saying a prayer for you ad your Lbcc

Bailey, yay for a new car that will fit your family better! 

Cheryl, sorry Leo is having such a tough time of it. :hugs:

Sath and mrsd, hi!


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: Amy


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy how are you? 

Cupcake yeah it's nuts! And I always say I guess it's based on other cars prices but did you know that they tend to increase your insurance if you have children under 16?


----------



## SATH

Hey Amy how's you and little Emily. Guess what's been on here quints by surprise, their from Austin. I love that show super cute babies but can you imagine 5 at once:wacko:

Oh Bailey he was grumpy. He's not good tired so wasn't fun an I was really mad so I'm moving on next cycle I'm gonna not let on when ov and just seduce him :winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like a plan sath :thumbup: 

Sorry I didn't answer your question earlier. Yes hopefully I go on thyroxin after my scan. We have booked a meal for that night and I'd like to be able to stay awake long enough to eat it (I will have been off all meds for 2 weeks prior to my scan) :)


----------



## SATH

Mrs d OMG 2 weeks yep your gonna be sleepy. Sounds great idea have nice meal celebrate the end of that chapter and new start.


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm doing well, thanks. Getting ready to fly to my parents for a visit on Thursday. Emily and I will fly out alone and DH will join us for the last week of our 3 week stay. I took videos of her Daddy reading to her so she can watch them while we are away. I'm sure he is going to be lonely and I feel a bit bad leaving him but since I'm basically not working this might be te only chance Emily and I get to go for such a nice long visit. DH couldn't Come the entire time because of work and not wanting to board the dog at the kennel of that long, especially for his first time boarding. I will have limited access to Internet there, at least the first week that I am at my parents house once I go to my sisters I should have access, so might not be on much.

Emily broke out in a rash last weekend and we took her to the Dr last Monday, they said they think it is from heat or allergies... It hasn't gone away yet and has flare ups from time to time, the poor thing was rubbing at her face and eyes last night and could not sleep... She's slept a ton today, I hope that isn't bad news for tonight... At least,she's getting rest. I just called back to see if there is anything I can give her to help,her feel better and they are supposed to call me back with an answer.


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy you will have a fantastic time away seeing your family, don't feel bad, as you say this is your only chance of a long holiday while you are off work, and hubby will be with you before you know it :) 

Aw poor Emily I hope the dr can advise something that you can give her, and I hope the rash doesn't last too long :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how are you today? Have you gone to work? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Amy have a lovely trip! We will miss you! Sorry Emily has a rash, hope it clears up soon.

Mrs d I took the day off, I have no work to do anyway so dont feel that bad. I'm not that good at doing nothing tho, have done washing and found a lemon so made some lemon and raisin muffins, ooops!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Amy poor Emily..x

Sath how u doin?x
Cupcake wot are u like lol.. U shud be resting..x

Bailey I never knew tht il need to call my insurance. X

Mrs d u working today?x

Well my af is so heavy feel like I'm bleeding to death it's gushing sorry for the detail. I'm just waiting to go to Leo's class too and thts sitting on the floor soon dreading it. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cheryl is this your first AF post Leo? That sounds scary!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I think you can be forgiven for making cakes lol, but rest up now! How are you feeling today?

Amy aw poor little note having a rash, that must be horrible! I hope it clears up soon. Are you looking forward to your trip?

Mrs d how are you today? 

Cheryl aw hun what a nightmare! Can you leave Leo's class for this week?


----------



## cupcake1981

I feel fine, was shattered when I woke up. Tbh I coulda gone in but my chair makes my back hurt so much I just couldn't face it. Plus im so bored with no work to do! X

How are you?


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, I hope AF eases soon! 

Cupcake, make sure you take it easy today, ld you are feeling better.

Hiya Sath, MrsD, Bailey, and anyone else lurking/reading


----------



## baileybubs

I'm good thanks cupcake, had to cancel my hospital appointment again for my dental x ray coz df isn't off today again, he's off tomorrow and thurs instead! I'm never gonna get it done lol!!

I'm also trying to organise a trip to Alton towers this summer coz by next summer I hope to be pregnant again so won't be able to go lol! I used to go to Alton towers every year but I've not been for about 4 years now!


----------



## cupcake1981

You have to go to hospital for dental x rays? They do ours at the dentist office.

Urgh I hate rides far too chicken!


----------



## baileybubs

I love them!! I can't wait til my kids are old enough to be taken to Disney world so we can all go on the rides lol!!

Well I'm going for an orthopantonogram which is a panoramic X-ray of the whole mouth, maye because I have two teeth that need taking out on opposite sides, maybe coz one of them is broken, trying not to worry that it isn't due to something more sinister!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see. I'm sure it will Be fine.

I will do Disney but don't Like roller coasters!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD!!! Loving the Ticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohooooooooooooooooooo!!

How are you all ladies? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Caaaaaattttthhhhhhh!!!!!

Happy birthday for yesterday hun. I was jealous of your caterpiller cake, my fav!

How you feeling?


----------



## cathgibbs

hiya love!

Thank you, we didnt actually eat any of it lol i was too tired and full after my food :-( might eat some tonight although my appetite has gone and iv had one bite out of all my food and have thrown it in the bin including my Lindt chocolate! 

Im good hun just a bit nervous and spotty faced lol

You ok? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath! And mini faf! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Mini Faf! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Try to relax hun, you're gonna be 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I bloody hope so hun!! im having diff symptoms this time so heres hoping - gone completely off my food since Fri and im having sickly empty burps if that makes sense lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Tut tut cupcake you should be resting ;) enjoy your cupcakes :)

Aw Cheryl that doesn't sound good, is that normal for a first af after giving birth?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger my earlier post didn't post til I just logged back on now

Cath how is pregnancy treating you? Sorry you feel a bit sicky :( 

I used to go to Alton towers a lot when I was at uni, I haven't been since though


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath will you get an early scan cos of the previous ectopic!

Hey mrs d!


----------



## cathgibbs

believe it or not Mrsd im glad im feeling sicky ;-D gives me a bit of comfort - i wouldnt mind the odd bit of MS here and there aswell.

How you feeling hun? When do you stop taking the meds? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Careful what you wish for Cath with the ms! I was vomiting 3 times a day up til 16 weeks, horrendous!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep i got a scan for July 8th hun just to check its not ectopic so a bit weary up until that point! lol i know my cousin told me the same but I need something major like that to reasure me :-( 

im in such a stinking mood today everyone is peeing me off lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha pregnancy snappies! 

Not long then, you'll be just over 6 weeks.....maybe see a hb if your lucky! But if not maybe just too early x


----------



## MrsDuck

I was going to say the same as cupcake, be careful what you wish for ;) 

I'm off my meds from Friday so probably won't manage work next week but we'll see ;) 

That's great you have a scan in a couple of weeks :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, its making me think shall i book it for a few days after the 8th but any later could be more dangerous if it is another ectopic - what will be will be.

How you feeling hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhhhh MrsD it all seems to be coming together for you now doesnt it!! I bet you cant wait to TTC!! Have you got your opks at the ready? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

No go for the 8th, but keep in mind that it might be too early for a hb x


----------



## MrsDuck

All my opks and hpts are out of date cath but I'll use them up first before buying new


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath, I had horrible empty burps just before I even got my BFP! 

MrsD, I don't think you should manage work even if you can! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

My cb digi was out if date when I used it last year hun on my bfp weird how they have a best before date lol

Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I know I don't know if the chemicals go off or dry out or what??


----------



## cupcake1981

Would they give false negatives or positives if out of date?


----------



## MrsDuck

No idea? I'm sure to find out ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Hi cath! How was your birthday? My appetite really went down for pretty much the whole pregnancy, was good in a way coz I've gone straight back to my pre pregnancy weight (although that wasn't exactly light lol, still need to lose a stone!). Love the new avatar!
And yeah I agree with cupcake, stick with the 8th and just try to bear in mind it might be too soon to see a hb. Do you have any inkling which side you o'd from?

Mrs d I can't wait to be squinting at lines for you too! You and cath will be bump buddies for sure!

Cupcake have you been taking it easy missy?

Amy how long is your flight by the way? I don't know how I'd cope flying somewhere with a baby lol!

Afm I'm still wondering where the hell AF is!! I'm getting pains like its starting and I'm really moody these past few days but no sign. Hurry up you witch!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's odd, how long has it been now? Also there is no way you need to lose a stone! :) have you got your outfit sorted for your mates birthday do? Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay bump buddies with cath would be great :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey bump buddies! I'm quite sad that I don't have one.

Bailey my ass had been firmly parked on the sofa all afternoon. Been choosing my maternity leave presents from work, watching tennis and eating muffins :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw boo for not having a bump buddy :( 

Sounds like a perfect day to me :) I'd have to add sunbathing to it though ;)


----------



## baileybubs

It's been 3 weeks since I stopped bleeding from the cerazette but I had been bleeding for 2 and a half weeks so its been almost 6 weeks since my last AF started. 

Aww thanks mrs d, I think I'd be happy just to lose half a stone but I'm crap at dieting lol! According to my bmi I should weigh at least 2 stone less than I do! Not sure I believe these bmi's you know. They don't seem to account for things like big :holly: lol surely the weight of mine must be about half a stone lol! They feel like it! 
Well I'm hoping to wear my black dress but was just seeing if there was anything else a little less formal and a little more "night out" so I went to new look and not one single dress in a size above 12!!! To be fair it's a tiny new look but that's rubbish!

How's your fake tan looking now mrs d? Which one was it you used again?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm like you in the :holly: department. Your black dress looked lovely on you, or what about a nice top over some dark jeggins if you don't want anything too formal, then plenty of expansion for after you eat ;) 

My fake tan is looking good surprisingly. I've been using a few different ones, the Ambre Solaire mist spray, the dove gradual and the st tropez gradual and I look tanned without being orange, always a bonus :)


----------



## cupcake1981

:holly: back!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd I would love to be bump buddies with you!! Iv got everything x for a bfp in August! 

Bailey have you tried new look on line and Asos have lush dresses! You look fab so just stick to half a stone. Bugger the bmi. They once tokd me I was overweight. ..5ft 4 and 8 &a half stone pfft ! 

I think I ov from my good side? Not 100% but I didn't get any pain so I assume so lol im also having an ache in my right hip at my back so thats a good thing!

Cupcake you park that ass there for the rest of the evening! 

Mrsd if they don't sell St Moritz where you are ill happily send you a bottle over xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Cath congrats Hun :happydance: I'm so excited and praying this is ur third time lucky Hun. Xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I need my outfit for saturday cath otherwise I'd order something, I've only got tomorrow and Thursday to shop so if I ordered something and it didn't fit I wouldn't have time to get summat else. Mind you my mum has some nice dresses and I'm dropping Emilia off at hers first lol!

That all sounds good then cath if you think you o'd from your good sign! Do you still have the pregnancy snappies lol!

Mrs d I think I'd look tangoed if I used fake tan, wish I could, sometimes I look ill I'm so pale lol! Glad it's looking good for you though. 

Hi Cheryl, how's it goin with Leo's feeds today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw his feeds hav been really good, not been tht sick... He's been constipated but I think tht was the comfort milk thts done tht. But I'm glad he's on normal milk now. X


----------



## SATH

Hey everyone,

Big fat congrats Cath don't you just love those tests can't beat seeing it in writing.

Cupcake you sound like you have had my perfect day. You feel better. Can't wait for the scan that will reassure you.

Bailey loving the pics sounds like your gonna have a fun night out.

Cheryl glad to hear Leo has had a good day. Every time I see your avatar I can't help but smile he looks so cheeky!

Mrs d I've never tried fake tans except a spray one once for a wedding sounds good though I need some topping up and cupcake keeps doing her rain/cold dance!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmm. DP always have lovely outfits aswell hun! Have a look there!

Thanks Cheryl wgats wrong with Leo?

Thank you Sath! Hows things hun?

All I need is for the tests to become darker and ill relax. They just do I t seem to be progressing xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks sath i love fake tan but dont hav time now :(

Aw he had reflux projectile vomiting after most feeds but tried on comfort milk and made him worse so sticking with the gaviscon in the bottles. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless him :-( poor thing xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I'm glad Leo is on normal milk and isn't suffering so much reflux, I hope that continues :) 

Cupcake are you back to work tomorrow and whilst we are on the subject of :holly: have yours got much bigger than they were before you were pregnant? (I'm just concerned that mine are quite big now eeek!)

Bailey I hope you find omething nice to wear for the party :) 

Sath you need a cycle ticker so we can cheer you on :) 

Cath has it sunk in yet and does anyone else know other than your df (and us of course ;) )

Amy I hope Emily's rash gets better soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gonna go back tomorrow, have Fri off anyway do not so bad. My boobs got massive and have stayed massive but now i have a big bump they don't look so big, they look almost small lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake how many sizes bigger did they go? 

Mrsd df knows and 2 if my bridesmaid's one us my cousin and the other my best friend. My cousin is also preg which js uncanny as she was pregnant last time I was aswell :-D nope hasn't sunk in! Tests are going darker boobs are getting sore and I woke with a bloody nose but I think I don't want to believe it until I know everything is ok.

How is everyone xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Boobs are a good sign Cath. I would wake up and give mine a grope every morning to see if they were still sore/sorer than yesterday lol. I still have my sheet of ICs with daily progression, haha. Dunno how much bigger they got as I'm not very good at getting measured frequently. They were 34d but now I'm wearing a 36D or E, but that feels too tight now, holding out to get nursing bras!

Hey everyone, hope you have a good day!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Blooming hell I bet your DH is loving your boobies now haha!! I hope mine just go up a cup size although their spilling over my bra atm! 

Its my Friday today :-D Trying to think of excuses not to drink Sat - antibiotics is pointless lol xx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg cath ur having a boy my :holly: we're sore from the start and I had constant nose bleeds from the start :) and my boobbs went from a c cup to a e but sadly deflated :pop: after the birth :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhhh really?! I know its very early but I thought girl cause we dtd 4 days before ov and iv heard that girl sperm survive longer! 

xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah i think thats true at female sperms living longer. Did you do it closer to Ov to as well as 4 days b4?? I had read that big :holly: meant a girl to but i seem to be proving that wrong lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha your boobs have gone mahoosive!!! maybe they got the sex wrong cupcake haha imagine that!! 

Nope we only dtd on CD10 and 13 lmfao!! DF is loving it!! when i told him how long before ov we dtd he fist pumped the air and said 'ohhh yeah super sperm does it again!' hahaha FREAK! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lmao, super sperm does it again!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Amy I couldnt stop laughing at him haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol super sperm that's funny cath!

My boobs were really sore too, they went up from a 34F to a 38G. Such a pain coz I couldn't find nursing bras that size!!

I can't think of any other excuses for you cath!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol cath dont even joke about them being wrong about the sex, i think its every pregnant womans nightmare! Weve painted blue and got boys clothes! Will get them to double check at my scan on Saturday, but 2 sonographers were pretty sure that he was a boy at the scan! He's like his daddy, far from shy! :rofl:

Wow super sperm indeed! He must be so proud of his swimmers! But then the CD13 swimmers might have caught the egg so could be boy or girl!

Im so bored at work, how am i gonna cope with another 7 weeks, my bloody back is soooooo sore and i am down to 45 mins of flexi in the bank (after using it all first tri for secret antenatal/baby appointments, grrrr) so cant even go early!! And what makes it worse is i have no work to do so the time drags even more!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol cupcake I ov on CD17 occording to FF so still 4 days bd before ov lol he must have ate something to boost the swimmers that day haha! 

hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm can you ask for anything minimal to do just to pass the time hun? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha super sperm :rofl: 

If you could choose would you pick a girl or boy? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you use preseed? Isn't that meant to keep them alive for longer?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd I cant really remember lol we honestly didnt really try this month. If I never had losses I would say gurl but I honestly dobt mind as long as everything is ok xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Typical isn't it, everyone says stop trying and it'll happen :) I can't believe you waited so long to test haha


----------



## cupcake1981

That is bloody typical that you didnt even try this month! Always the way!

Im not asking for more work i cant be bothered to do the little that i do have. Ive switched off!


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha I know I honestly thought we were out this month cause how long before ov we dtd and I had no symptoms at all apart from sore boobs which I normally get lol I think I was too excited for my birthday lol

Not long for you now chicken! I need you to get duffered to be my bump buddy! Xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I will try my best hun ;) xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Duffered lol, love that word!

I'm sure the sex won't be wrong cupcake, I'm sure it's easier to say "boy" coz the bits would be more obvious I'd think!


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently they were obvious, hubby was proud :)


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Apparently they were obvious, hubby was proud :)

Lol:haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bet he was!

Hehe Emilia is asleep in her bouncer and she's blowing bubbles lol!

I can't decide whether I want to start slimming world or not. I really want to lose a little (maybe a stone lol) but I'm useless without the motivation. So I figured I could join the group but the only times are one at 9.30am, one at 5.30pm and one at 7.30pm. Df starts work at 10am and is at work again by 5pm. So I don't know whether its worth £5 a week to only have enough time to pop in and get weighed and not be able to stay for the group. But I would love to see how the theory of slimming world works, coz I need all the info I don't have enough knowledge of it to do it without going to the groups.


----------



## MrsDuck

Why don't you do more walks with Emilia in her pram. My mum changed nothing else in her lifestyle apart from took over dog walking duties from my stepdad and lost loads. Will save you a fiver a week ;) x


----------



## cupcake1981

I've done slimming world and weight watchers, and have had a lot more success on WW tbh. The cons of SW are that you have to cook from scratch and can't really eat any convenience stuff which is great if you have all the time in the world. On WW I never rely felt like I was on a diet, as you can eat anything, even chocolate and cake, as long as you weigh it out. Just my opinion x


----------



## cupcake1981

You can always go for a week, get all the bumph, go until you get used to the principles and then not go back. You can weigh in online if you cant get to a meeting. Also they have a great app.


----------



## baileybubs

I've tried weight watchers before and they told me my target weight should be 8 and a half stone!! And I didn't want that I just wanted it to be 10 stone so I didn't want to go coz it just made me feel super fat lol!

I already walk Emilia and the dog most days mrs d. I do keep saying I will go swimming though on df's day off and I never do!

It's half price membership til July cupcake so I'd only have to pay £10 at my first meeting then £5 any others I chose to go to, but I'm sure I heard a friend of mine saying she had to pay £5 even if she didn't go otherwise start again paying membership fee! Which would be a pain if there's any reason I can't go.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep they do charge for missed weeks which I think is a bloody cheek!


----------



## baileybubs

My trouble mrs d is I eat crap lol! So even with exercising I'm liable to eat the wrong foods and not lose any weight lol. 
I've got my wii fit too and I never get chance to go on it! If Emilia is asleep I'm usually busy doing housework or something similar lol.


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> Yep they do charge for missed weeks which I think is a bloody cheek!

It is a bit cheeky, but I suppose if I found I was ok with the theory behind it and didn't need to go I could try doing it on my own at home. I just know my friend lost 10 stone on it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol we just sold our wii fit gmthibk we'd used it about 4 times!

Urgh the heat is back, it needs to bugger off.


----------



## baileybubs

It is a bit warmer, apparently where I am will go colder again tomorrow and rain.

I keep saying I should use the wii fit once shes in bed but after 7.30pm I just cant be bothered lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I should move up North


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, dont its miserable!

Out of curiosity I have just done a quote on car insurance for df added onto mine, if I add him before next July (whilst I have no years no claims) it will cost us £2500 a year. If I add him once I have one years no claims it will only cost us £1000!!! WTF?? Here's hoping he doesnt pass his test in the next year lol!!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake dont u b thinkin of doin cold weather dance - they'll be trouble. Not long till your scan its going to be amazin. You watchin roger in wimbledon i love him!!

Bailey its criminal isnt it how much they charge for insurance. 

Mrs d how you doin nice evenin for a sail? Beautiful blue skies here got oh mowing the lawns.

How you doing not long now till your hols. Have fab time.

How you feeling cath are the symptons getting stronger? Has it sunk in yet? 

Afm is it wrong it my cats have more s*x life than me. Dirty old tom has taken a shine to them and is callin everynight. My 1 cat is loving the attention!! Luckily their both fixed!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Poor roger :(


----------



## SATH

Gutted!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Me to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha wait til o time, you'll be the one calling ;) 

I agree no more rain dancing cupcake haha

No boat tonight, I left hubby to it and went out for dinner with some girlie friends. I had to leave them there and rush home though as something hasn't agreed with me :blush: oh I feel much better now it's all out


----------



## cupcake1981

Tmi mrs d lol! I know that feeling tho as an ibs sufferer!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sorry, I just thought I'd share ;)

I do feel sorry for you and bailey suffering with ibs it's the worst feeling :(


----------



## baileybubs

The worst for me recently has been the fact that my ibs actually went whilst I was pregnant (something to do with everything slowing down so it stopped all the spasms) and now it's back with a vengeance lol!! 
I had chilli the other night, it wasn't even very hot but boy did I regret it lol (sorry for tmi!!)

I'm sorry something didn't agree with you mrs d, definately not a pleasant ending to your evening. 

Have you found your ibs any better in pregnancy cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I hardly get it at the mo bailey. To be honest I have the bowels of a normal person these days rather than them being really over active like they usually are. I've not had any constipation really either x


----------



## baileybubs

I did have some constipation during pregnancy but only for a short while. When I'd given birth though it was awful! Tip for you cupcake make sure you take the stool softener they give you! I didn't coz I thought it would interact with my ibs but that was a big mistake lol!

How is everyone today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Noted bailey! Thanks!!

I'm at work, it's my Friday thankfully, sooooo bored x


----------



## baileybubs

Today is errand day for me. Just been into town to finally sort out that scratch card. I find it weird that you need to provide photo ID and proof if address to collect your winnings if they are over £100!
We've pretty much already spent it anyway on the car and insurance lol! We should get some money back from selling the Alto though. 
And in a bit I've got my dental x ray, fun.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey how did the X-ray go? x


----------



## baileybubs

It was fine after waiting nearly an hour for what was a booked appointment!

Gotta book with my dentist again now and finally get my tooth out. 

Me and df finally have an evening off together since last Tuesday. We've decided to watch Batman the Dark Knight then The Dark Knight Rises. I love these films.

How are you feeling today? Is that ball at work helping your back any? 

Oh I had my bp checked by the nurse this morning and I'm officially normal again yay!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yet for normal bp! About time!!

Aw have a nice date night, do you have nice nibbles to?

My ball is crap really, it's breaks the day up from the office chair but its not helping greatly. I left at 3:30 today and brought my laptop home. My boss said to me that we need to find a way of helping me get to 36 weeks, ie shorter days finishing at home, maybe a whole day or 2 a week working at home. Well see x


----------



## baileybubs

It's good that they are willing to help you, do you think you'll end up going back there?

Just got some Terry's chocolate orange, and some crisps that I already had in lol. Gotta get little mrs to bed yet though she's still up watching batman with us at the mo (df fed her too late whilst I was out so gotta wait til 7.30 for her bedtime feed).


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw choc orange, my fav!!

I dunno about going back, they don't make it easy to do parttime hours there, plus the job is so mind numbingly dull. Who knows, but I'm on a reasonably good salary there cos I've been there so long and it will be difficult to walk into another job on that pay, esp part time x


----------



## baileybubs

I said I wasn't going back to my job and now I actually want to lol. I just hope they will be flexible with me. I only want to go back 24 hours a week instead of 35 and I don't want to be in a senior position (because of the on call duties).


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I want 24 hours to, well see!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies yeah I agree part time is easier with a child... U kno I can't wait to start ttc again. I think I'm defo going to start dec I just love Leo to bits and if I cud afford it I'd hav loads... I'm loving watching him learn things and growing. It's amazing how ur priorities change.xx

How are u doin? Ladies mothercare hav a sale the now my mum got stuff for Leo's Christmas cos all there fisher price and v tech stuff was on sale. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Christmas! Oh I can't think about that yet haha x

Bailey yay for your bp being normal :)

Cupcake enjoy your day off xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Me neither mrs d! I have to give birth b4 that! Yikes!

Well I've had captain cooker round to clean the oven today (nesting for the lazy lol), and now gonna see little nephew for a couple of hours, lovely! 

What's everyone up to? X


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl I can't wait to ttc either. I was away from Emilia today and I missed her so much. I've only ever been away from her for a couple of hours but today it was 8 hours! Can't wait to have another and spread the love lol!

Cupcake did you have fun with your nephew? What's captain cooker?

Mrs d not long til your scan now Hun!! How are you feeling about it?

Afm I had my dementia champion training today, it was really good but I did miss Emilia. And to make matters worse since I've weaned her off the infacol she is waking at about 4am again for a feed but last night she wouldn't go back to sleep so I was pretty much awake from 4am (hence I have just had a bath and am about to go to bed now she's asleep!).


----------



## cupcake1981

Captain cooker is a local oven cleaning guy! It's so lazy but I draw the line at cleaning the oven its grim! It's worth every penny my oven looks new lol!

Had lots of cuddles with little nephew but he only wanted me cos I let him watch raa raa the lion on my phone, cupboard love lol.

Glad your training went well.

Why is not taking the Infacol making her wake for a feed? What time is her last feed usually? X


----------



## CherylC3

Captain cooker sounds amazing I'd love him round here. :)

Aw I kn mrs d Christmas is ages away. X

Bailey was the infacol in her bottles. X


----------



## baileybubs

No Cheryl I used to given her it before separately. I've started it again tonight. 

Cupcake I think she's straining and grunting coz of the wind and the only thing that's settling her feeling of trapped wind is having her milk. She won't calm down til she had it. Last night she calmed down and then was cooing for ages and everytime I went to put her dummy back in she smiled at me as if to say "yay mummy time to get up" lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bless her. Yeah best get giving it to her again so mummy can get some sleep! X


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts a shame bailey Leo's up at 4ish like tht too I just pop the dummy in and he goes back to sleep. X

Cupcake u hav all of this to look forward to. X


----------



## cupcake1981

The sleep deprivation is one of the main things im scared of x


----------



## baileybubs

I can't really comment on the sleep deprivation coz Emilia sleeps pretty well usually. When she was first born she would wake up twice but it was fairly easy to just feed her and go back to sleep. Thankfully she didn't wake at 4am today, we got to 6.30am yay!

Has anyone got any nice weekend plans?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah thts great bailey Leo slept half 10 till after 6 last night I put the dummy in and tht was him till half 7. X

Cupcake the first 6 wks is the hardest, after tht it gets easier. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Mooooooorningggg! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well hubby will be home for the first 4 weeks apparently so hopefully well have broken the back of the sleepless nights b4 he goes back to work! Altho I want to breast feed and obviously hex won't be able to help with that at night sadly.

Well scan at lunchtime, then we might ge to ikea to look for a chair for the nursery or see some relatives that are down! It's all a bit up in the air.

Mrs d you been quiet a few days, you ok? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun at the scan watching lbcc moving around :) 

I'm fine thanks hun, just been mega busy, we had a works do in France on Thursday so didn't get on here and been busy yesterday and had lots of visitors after work. I'm just counting down the days til scan time :) 

Will you get some pics at this scan?


----------



## SATH

Can't wait to see some scan pics cupcake!!

AF arrived right on time today 10 day literal phase will not shift no matter what. Hoping July is the month or maybe August with my future bump busy Mrs d :thumbup:


----------



## cupcake1981

Just a quick update ladies as I don't want to worry anyone! Scan went great, the sono was lovely and did us some 4d images for free! Will post them later on! He is a little above average size and weighs 3lb 6oz! He's very cute!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh I wanna see pics!!! So glad it all went well!

Aw wouldn't it be lovely for you to be bump buddies mrs d and Sath!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay cupcake that's fantastic news :happydance:

Sath Sorry the witch got you today :( I'd love to be bump buddies with you :) xxx
Enjoy some :wine: and pâté this weekend and fingers crossed for July for you :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: bailey, what you up to today? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm at my parents and then out for that birthday bash this evening! Quite excited! All my old school friends not seen them in ages!
I decided not to wear my dress and bought a new top lol.

What are you up to this weekend mrs d?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Mrs d where is it u stay again is it the Isle of Wight? X

Cupcake I bet u hav a big 9lb baby Leo was 4lbs at his 32 wk scan..x

Sath enjoy drinking wine till next month..x

Bailey enjoy ur night out Hun..x

Well me and dh are going out for dinner Leo's going for a sleepover with my mum... Oh and u kno my brother lives n brazil with his 17month old and his baby who was born 4 days before Leo they are talking about moving here I'm so excited I miss them so badly. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yes bailey, I forgot tonight was party night :wine: :beer: 

Hi Cheryl, I'm not off anywhere til our few days in London for my scans. We went to France for a day trip on Thursday with work :)

Ooh enjoy date night with your hubby Cheryl and how exciting about your brother


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh cupcake you've finally changed to a squash :)


----------



## SATH

Bailey and cheryl enjoy your nights out.

Mrs d wot u up to? When do u stop your meds?

Afm mousakka in the oven greek salad and a bottle of white yummy


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl I have resigned myself to a giant baby lol! 

Hope everyone has a nice evening, I'm knackered after being out all day, trip round asda just now has finished me off. 

Ill post some pics to the FB group, can't be arsed with resizing to put on here!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies 

Sath that sounds yummy, enjoy :)
My last meds are tomorrow but have been feeling particularly tired today for some reason, needed a nap earlier

Cupcake I hope you bought yourself some nice goodies :)

It has been gorgeous here today, I've just watered the garden and we had a barbecue for dinner and I'm stuffed


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I forgot to ask cupcake, did you double check lbcc is a boy? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes he's defo a boy!! We saw his balls very clearly lol! x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes he's defo a boy!! We saw his balls very clearly lol! x

:rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Again showing them off, proud just like daddy lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes he's defo a boy!! We saw his balls very clearly lol! x

:rofl: lmfao!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How were your nights out girls? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> Yes he's defo a boy!! We saw his balls very clearly lol! x
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaaaaaa that made me lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol love it cupcake! Bet dh is so proud lol!!

My night out was fab! I had a brilliant time, I got suitably drunk but no hangover today yay! It was really nice to see people I've not seen for ages. Thing is I really want a McDonald's now lol!!
I'm giving slimming world a start tomorrow lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you had a lovely time bailey and yay for no hangover. I'd be stuffing my face with all the goodies left in the house if I was starting slimming world tomorrow ;) 

Hi cath :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## SATH

Glad you had fun night out well done no hangover. I get the worst hangovers! Eat all the naughters good luck at slimming world. Ive been doing weight watchers fallen off the wagon since hols oops.

Mrs d take it easy off your meds hope the time flies. 

Feeling v pleased myself cleaned car inside and out it was soo dirty. House all clean then we've been helping round my mums. Early night as some crazy was going round screamin and shoutin at 3am!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done sath with all the cleaning, my house needs a good spring clean oops. I'm not looking forward to no more meds for 11 days :( I hope you can get a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching the returned?


----------



## SATH

Nope its pretty creepy isnt it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it is, I can't figure out what is going to happen yet/how it's going to end???? The little boy creeps me out


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

I've not watched tonight's mrs d but I've been watching it. It's really good! Like you said you can't see a way it's gonna end can you? So freaky!

Well I have eaten crackers and cheese and a kit Kat lol! And I think I am prepared with my list of syns. Get this, grilled/baked fish is a free food right, but those Birdseye fish fusions are 7 syns!!! That's half my daily allowance of syns! Just for some flavoured dusting on the fish!

Sath yay for a nice clean car, my car needs a good clean out before I try to sell it lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha well done, eat all the naughties while you can. Ouch that's costly dust :( so what's on the menu tonight?

I'm all excited I'm starting to poas tomorrow yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for POAS mrs d!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay mrs d did you POAS yet?

Guess what, AF returned finally!! Woohoo, I'm officially cd1 and can start tracking my cycles!

Just been to Asda and stocked up on healthy stuff. This morning I had 3 scrambled eggs and chopped tomatoes with 2 ryvita. It was actually quite yummy! 

How is everyone today? Cupcake how's LBCC?


----------



## cathgibbs

MRSD!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy you cna POAS!! how are you feeling without the meds??

Woohoooo for AF Bailey!! 

Cupcake did DH fist pump the air when he seen his balls lol? I hate that word so much but theres nothing else to describe them....apart from testicles but then that just makes me think of sea creatures - tentacles - testicles lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me giggle cath tentacles/testicles hehe!

How are you today? Did you have a good night on Saturday?


----------



## cathgibbs

had a fab night hun, really enjoyed myself, 18 of us and we all managed to stay together aswell which was great! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's great! I had my first night out on Saturday too, was so much fun and no hangover yay! I did have to wait til 5pm til I felt I could drive home though lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for AF bailey! Hope it's not too sore! LBCC is ok I think, bloody killing my back today tho! I love looking at my 4d scan pics and picturing his little face, it's weird but those scans are a bonding thing :)

Lol Cath I didn't know what to call them tbh, testicles felt a bit formal for you guys!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha did you stay at a friends? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

some people dont like the 4D ones cupcake but i like them!! 

ahha no its just me hun the words balls and fanny go through me haha but there is literally no other words for balls .....nuts maybe but balls are more funnier haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I stayed at my parents coz it was a night out back home with school friends. Mum like after Emilia for me and got up with her in the morning. She was very good for her. I even spoile myself and had tequila, love tequila!!!

Cupcake hope your back gets better! Have you tried using a hot water bottle? I found that helped mine.
So would you recommend a 4d scan then? I'm still unsure if I would ever get one.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I've just poas now, obviously no line but its been a YEAR since I last did it and I couldn't wait any longer haha

Glad you had a nice time Saturday and that all of you managed to stay together wow! I'm feeling surprisingly ok without meds at the moment but I've had lots of coffee

Bailey yay for af (I never thought I'd say that) and well done for healthy shopping and breakfast :) I've just bought loads of salad stuff as the weight is going to pile on me for the next 10 days being off my meds :( 

Are you at work today cath? 

How is everyone?


----------



## baileybubs

I hate the word fanny too cath! Horrible word!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I don't think id have paid for it but as they were free I love them more lol! We weren't sure we even wanted them but couldn't resist the temptation when she offered them to us!


----------



## MrsDuck

What do you do if your baby is ugly though? Haha


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d! When do you think you ovulate then? Are you back to a 28 day cycle? How long did your luteal phase used to last?

Hope coming off the meds doesn't affect you too much?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey that was nice of her, i bet you needed a lie in after your night out! I bet it was lush seeing all old friends! Nice to have catch ups!!

MrsD wont be long till that line appears! arghhhhhhhhhh! WAs it weird POAS?!

Yeah im in work hun, i honestly feel fine - it feels like an aF but without the pain?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you girls and your fanny I mean funny words :blush:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: MrsD!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that's funny mrs d!! :rofl:

Yeah I had a lie in til 9am cath lol, usually it's 6.30am I get up lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I dunno if I'd recommend it, it's personal taste isn't it! I wouldnt have one earlier than 29 weeks tho as sometimes the babies look a bit scary but cos my boy seems to a be a little chunk he looked like an actual baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Strangely my AF isn't painful actually, but I've had AF feelings for weeks now instead lol!


----------



## baileybubs

They say 27 weeks is the perfect week for a 4d scan don't they?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that was nice of your mum bailey and Emilia got some nanny time :) 

I seem to be back to a 28 day cycle 14 and 14 so should be easy to plan :sex:


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh August you will get your BFP MRSD!!! Tie DH to the bed for that month! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I hate that word to!

Mrs d are you tracking this month cycle to work out when you'll o next month after the scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

I will do cath haha, hubby won't know what's hit him :)

Yes cupcake I'm just tracking this month as I o just before my scan so can't risk falling this month


----------



## baileybubs

It's so exciting! I can't wait til August and can be "egging" you on mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath you've been quiet today, how are you? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Well all be effing you on in August mrs d! So excited for you! 

I'm in a world of pain with my back tonight. On the plus side its meant hubby has come home and cleaned the whole flat while I laid down! Why do I feel guilty when I'm not doing stuff tho, I'm sure he doesn't when I do all the housework!


----------



## baileybubs

I bet he doesn't cupcake and don't feel guilty!! You are carrying his child, the least he can do is the housework whilst you rest lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree cupcake, I bet he doesn't give it a second thought when you do it so sit back and rest your aching back and don't feel guilty xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just made strawberry jam from strawberries from my nans garden, I hope I boiled it long enough so that it will set :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh yummy mrs d!! I got some fresh strawberries today, they are lovely!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm I love strawberries and cherries. Nan has got more than we can eat before they spoil, I've got strawberries in my garden too so I thought I'd give jam a go :) 

I paid a fortune for huge black cherries at m&s today and they were half price, there is no way I'd pay full price for them


----------



## baileybubs

Tell me about it, I just paid £2 for about 15 cherries! What a rip off, but I do love cherries!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mmmmm fruit, I should eat more. Nectarines are my all time favourite, say you can't get them for long!! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... Cupcake... Yay for Rainbow blue! :) 

CATH: I actually came in here checking on you. I will just be stalking your journal.

Mrs_D: I will be around! I'm waiting on your BFP! Anticipate it so much! It's a good thing your cycles are perfect! You'll be getting prego cycle 1! :) :) :) x


----------



## SATH

Morning everyone how are you all.

Cupcake hope your back has eased overnight. Not that much longer now maty leave just round the corner.

Mrs d you medication free now. You wait summer bfp for you i can feel it in me bones. Go you making jam ive never tried that. My veg is not doin great courgettes starting to do well but otherwise very disappointing! 

Hows the new car bailey you pleased.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath meant to say on Saturday after reading you got your AF after 10 days, have you tried vit b6 for lengthening your luteal phase? I'm sure you have but my friend tried it and got preg 1st cycle!

I also took raspberry leaf tea up to ovulation with this pregnancy for a stronger, better ovulation and evening primose oil for improving my cm.

I have a friend who took soy isoflavins after trying for several months (she had fertility issues conceiving her first son, low fsh levels) and she got preg first cycle, and is now 13 weeks (with just one baby lol!).

Good luck for this cycle, hope hubby cooperates!

Everyone else hi! Gonna maybe work from home a bit this pm to save my back!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah work from home cupcake and rest your back sweetie! How many weeks til mat leave now?

Sath I don't have my car yet, technically lol. I do own both cars right now but my insurance is on my old one til the 16th so I've only bought my new car insurance from the 16th rather than having to pay an admin fee for changing my car details just for the last couple of weeks of the policy. So it's currently on my parents drive til the 16th lol.

Are you still on AF then Sath? You need a ticker lol!

My AF is starting to be painful now. And missy moo had me up at 6.30, how nice am I letting df lie in lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d I'm so happy u can ttc now :) roll on ur BFP cxxx

Cupcake I hope ur backs ok. Mines was awful thru pregnancy but at the end it killed me. X

Bailey sorry af is so heavy... How's Emilia doin? She back on the infacol?xx

Cath how's u?xx

Sath how u doin chick?xx

Amy how are u and Emily doin?xx

Afm Leo's having his nap then we go to his class at 1.. Do any of u ladies kno at wot stage in pregnancy u need to stop flying?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, I think you can fly whilst pregnant up to the end of the second tri. 
Emilia is good, we did put her back on the infacol, and I think she's starting teething already. She's dribbling loads and keeps sticking her hand in her mouth and chewing on it!

What class do you go to with Leo?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leo's the same when we hav tummy time there's a puddle under him lol...it's baby sensory he loves it. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I can't ttc just yet, I have to wait till after my scan but I'm tracking this month then :sex: will start in August 

Cupcake take it easy hun, work from home as much as you can if that helps you back

Sath you definitely need a ticker

Bailey look at you with two cars haha

I can't believe your bubbas are teething already where is the time going? 

Amy when is it you go away? 

Leinz nice to see you, your girls are beautiful :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl I THINK its 26 weeks hun - but if you can get a Drs note to say your fit and healthy you can fly up to 34 weeks depending on your health and airline? 

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool just wondered. Xx

Mrs d not long till u will be then. Xx

Leo's class was great and the other mums are so nice I'm going to start book bugs on thurs. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD are those OPKS getting darker yet hun?? I think i may ov early this month! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No nothing yet cath I'm cd 9 but my cm is just starting to go egg whitey so another few days :) 

Aw Cheryl those baby groups sound so cute :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath are you sure it's not residual HCG showing on your OPKs chick? 

Ladies I was wondering something, I have got sooooo much stuff at home from work that I need to clear out to make space (makeup, some skin care, all unopened), if I listed it on the FB group would any of you want some of it? I don't want any money for the stuff, but would just say you guys could pay me the cost of p&p for what you wanted? What do you think?

Sath I can add you to the group so you don't miss out hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Can't you pack it up into a box and store it somewhere until you need it/ have space for it? Seems a shame to get rid of it all and then have to buy it once you leave your job :(
However if you do decide it's got to go I'm sure we'd all be interested :)


----------



## cupcake1981

No honestly I have more than enough stuff, and I have my favourites that I use all the time, this stuff will sit in a box and ill find it 5 years from now and it will all have gone off!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha well if you are sure I'm sure we can help with your clear out :)


----------



## cathgibbs

As Mrsd said....im sure we can help get rid of it! :-D :-D :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd appreciate it! Whatever you guys don't want will go to charity!


----------



## baileybubs

Count me in too :happydance:

What's everyone having/had for tea tonight? Not asked this in a while lol!
As I'm on slimming world I'm having pan fried turkey breast (fried in fry lite), sweet potato mash, broccoli and roasted carrots (again roasted in fry lite) lol. Then I have fresh fruit for dessert and seem as I have only had one syn today I'm having some cheese on ryvita for my supper yuuummm!! Lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

We had pasta, totally didnt fancy it tho as when I was driving home I remembered I had kievs in the freezer and wanted those.....got in and hubby had already started on the pasta :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm starving i had a stir fry but its 2 for Tuesdays at dominos I'm so tempted. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh dominoes yum lol! Think that will have to be my treat for the month after I think I'm losing a bit lol!

Aw sorry your tea sucked cupcake :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Steakkkkk yummmmmm


----------



## MrsDuck

Bangers on the barbie as we speak and lots of m&s salad stuff :)


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm steak I love steak cath!

And bangers on the barbie mrs d, I'm jealous lol! Df is still cooking our tea and I'm starving, this is all making me drool lol!


----------



## SATH

Bailey you sound very motivated slimming world is great. How do i create ticker considerin i work on a pc all day i'm pretty useless.

Cupcake did you have an easy day at work. Would love to be added but im not on fb i really better get with the times hadnt i. 

Glad leo had fun at his sensory class great way to make friends. Think with flights its 28 weeks or 36 with some airlines with a doctors note but insurance hard to get over 28 weeks. 

Mrs d great news your cycles are so regular thats gonna help. Must be so funny poas again.

Had a busy night accupuncture i never had a needle phobia but im starting. Weight watcher 0.5 lb off chuffed cos been so naughty. Now oh is cookin his specialty stir fry - does that count as cookin - it does to him! What am i goin to do when wimbledon is over?


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe you asked what we are all having for tea when you are on a diet ;) mind you we were nasty answering truthfully we should have said something boring :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you guys are making me hungrier I really want a pizza but I don't want to chuck a pizza in the bin cos hubby will not eat it when he comes in. Xx


----------



## SATH

Forgot cupcake yes i take vit b complex 100 of b6 but it wont shift. I take so many pills evening primrose to ov, flaxseed after ov, coq10 cos of my old eggs, folic acid 5 mg plus prenatal and then i have my accupuncture tabs as well. I literally rattle. Even my accupuncturist is struggling she really thought she'd extend luteal phase but nope!! Will have to add the raspberry tea. Keep thinking bout soy but it says not to take if underactive thyroid but i think i'll risk a try soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh sath how did you find acupuncture? Well done on the weight loss :)

Click on someone's ticker that you like the style of and it will take you to that site. Follow the step by step instructions and add it to your siggi :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Your old eggs :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl why won't he eat pizza?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw you guys are making me hungrier I really want a pizza but I don't want to chuck a pizza in the bin cos hubby will not eat it when he comes in. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw he's too healthy watching his diet as his cholesterol is high. X


----------



## SATH

Cheryl nothing wrong with pizza for breakfast. 

Mrs d i'll give it a go thanks. I cant say i find accupuncture relaxing but i definitely feel my hormones stronger, lots more ewcm, pmt and spots she's had good results so i hope its worth the money.


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl I was soooo tempted for Dominos but Df said no. I could have murdered him


----------



## SATH

Cath hubs coming between woman and pizza t thats dangerous


----------



## cathgibbs

Especially with me. The only meals I absolutely love are steak. Kfc and Dominos so when he says no to any of them its like WW3. I have been known to order a Dominos for myself :-D


----------



## baileybubs

Lol mrs d I asked coz I'm living vicariously through you guys lol! 

Aw cath you sound like me, I love steak, I could eat it every day! I love KFC and you all know how often I order dominoes lol! Although they took my fave flavour off the menu but they put a new one on I like too so it's not all bad.

Cheryl I'd get it anyway, or just order a small one (they aren't on the 2 for Tuesday but obviously will cost you less).


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger it get the two cheryl and have the second one tomorrow ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

What was your fav hun? Thry took mine away. I.was.not.impressed!


----------



## baileybubs

I think it was called florentine Cath, it had spinach and feta cheese on. But now I get the Carolina which has chicken, bacon, tomatoes and onion with a mustard dressing. I swap the BBQ sauce on it for normal tomato though.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhhh I dont like that lol dont blame you for swapping the bbq sauce YUUUUK. I have half Americano hot and half mighty meaty I LOVE jalapeño!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm I love jalapeños too but they don't love me (my IBS plays up sorry tmi lol!!)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh what a kick in the balls! Couldn't live without my spicy food. We are having friends over on sat and im making Calzone. ....spicy calzone xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you need to put some wet wipes in the fridge ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha mrs d wet wipes in the fridge!


----------



## SATH

Lol Mrs d. Got that song in my head "and it burns burns like the ring of fire" :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm just posting all my pics of my giveaway on the FB group ladies x


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry you are not on FB Sath x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh exciting! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh exciting! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi ladies!

Mrsd, your scan is sooo soon! How are you felling sans meds?

Cath, DF should have let you have dominoes, the nerve!

Leinz, hi! How are you?

Sath, I agree that you need a ticker! How are you?

Bailey, two cars! I remember when you didn't have one now you've got two! Good job on healthy eating!

Cupcake, I think I'm too far away to get in on the goodies! I'm sorry your back is hurting so much, I hope you can find some relief! Maybe early ml for you?

Cheryl, glad Leo enjoys his class, how is his colic now?

Emily and I left home Thursday and are at my parents place (they live at the beach) until Friday when we go o my sisters and will spend the reminder of the time there. It's nice seeing family but Emily is having some trouble adjusting to the new environment and people. DH will come on Wednesday the 10th to join us for the rest of the trip.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I thought you were quiet, I didn't realise you were there already. I bet it's nice seeing your family :) it must be strange for Emily being somewhere new. I bet she is being spoilt :) 

I'm ok so far thanks, not as tired as I expected to be but still 9 or 10 days to go without my meds, I'm not looking forward to it :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry Amy it's a nightmare to get stuff through customs chick x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, Yeah, it totally wouldn't be worth the hassle!


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy have a fab holiday hun!! Soooo jealous :-D Must be lovely seeing your family :-D

MrsD how are those tests looking hun?

Cupcake - I cant believe all the goodies you had! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy have a lovely time with your family! Enjoy, and let someone look after you for a while!

Cath I'm on such a clear out mission at the moment, making space for LBCCs stuff and trying to make our flat feel less cluttered. I still have loads of stuff but like I said to mrs d I have my favourite things that I use and buy etc, but the rest ill just never use! Will try and get some Jiffy bags today so I can get it all sorted out x


----------



## cathgibbs

Let me know how much P&P is when you have sorted it all out hun ok - ohh if you have a Poundshop near you they sell good P&P stuff - I buy it for the shoes i make xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I live in pound shop central lol ill try and look in there tho it might delay sending it all by a couple of days as I may not get there til Friday!


----------



## cathgibbs

thats fine hun, yeah their pretty good for envelopes - bubble wrap and stuff like that! oh snap!! Cardiff you have them popping up left right and centre but in Ponty (my little town) We have a poundshop, home bargains, sports world, B&M's Poundstretcher and about 10 charity shops! No decent shops ohhhh maybe Newlook, river island and Dorothy perkins but thats it lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I love poundland! Such a cheapskate lol, but you've got to be careful what you buy in there coz some stuff you wouldnt pay as much as a pound for it elsewhere!


----------



## cupcake1981

That's very true bailey! 

I have my appointment with my gp this afternoon finally, really scared he's gonna tell me that the little lumps under my arms are something bad and I'm gonna leave LBCC motherless!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw dont worry hun, I'm sure its just all to do with your milk glands, try not to stress yourself about it


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey totally agree!! Doras treats are a £1 in there but 69p in B&Ms but £1.89 in Asda but I bought her some today as im going to torture her later by putting sudocream on her :-(

Cupcake try not to worry hun im sure their milk glands hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I have to ask, why are you putting sudocream on your poor cat? 

I'm a natural worrier I can't help it! Hubby says I'm being a douche but I think I'm maybe worrying more cos I have my baby boy to think of now to.


----------



## cathgibbs

Shes allergic to literally EVERYTHING and has been pulling her fur out and scratching certain areas so bad she has all open wounds over her poor little body - last time i took her to the vets she cost over £100 and i was meant to take her this evening but my friends cat has the same problem and she puts sudocream on her and it works a treat so going to try that tonight - apparently its quite common to do it but iv never tried lol! 

No hun its perfectly normal, its not just yourself you have to think of these days is it? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sudocream is apparently entirely magic, my friends with bubbas use it in their spots and sunburn etc, never heard of using it on pets tho!


----------



## cathgibbs

I love it, if im going out on the weekend ill put it on my skin to go to sleep from the Wednesday onwards and wake up sooo smooth....and a pillow full of sudocream lol.

Iv heard of one or 2 using it but i googled it and its really common lol, my mother used to put savlon on my other cat when i was little as he was constantly fighting that would clear him up lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You girls make me laugh :rofl: 

I hope all goes well at the drs cupcake :)

Ooooh I might try the sudocream on my face (the day before I change the bedding) you mean I could have saved myself a fortune on facecare over the years and just used sudocream??? ;) 

Poor Dora I hope it works on her


----------



## baileybubs

Sudocrem is bloody magic lol! Emilia had sore skin under her chin and arm, put sudocrem on and next day it had cleared up!!

Good luck at drs cupcake!

Cath I do love your adventures with Dora lol!! 

Just been to my friends to see her new baby, she's 2 weeks old and so small compared to Emilia lol!! Can't believe Emilia was that small not so long ago!!

What everyone up to this evening? Anyone got anything interesting planned?


----------



## cathgibbs

We rung the vets before I left work. You can use aloe vera, sodocream and savlon on cats! 

Mrsd its fab hun! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger I forgot to poas when I got home, I'm so out of practise :dohh:


----------



## SATH

Good luck at the drs cupcake im sure it will be fine then you can relax and dream of that maty leave.

Mrs d you gotta remember these things now. The amount of times i stop mid flow find a bottle and start again sure it cant be good for you! 

Arh bailey has emilia got a little playmate then will be fun in a few months.

Amy have a fab time with your folks. Hope you are managing to stay cool soo hot out there, freezing here!

Cath poor dora good luck with that. I know my 2 would lick that off pretty quick. 

Im chuffed today came home and the rose we planted last mc has flowered today beautiful big burgundy flowers. My fur babies are behaving after some telling off last week when i came home to a dead fledgling!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath that's lovely about your rose flowering, maybe it's a sign! I saw and managed to take a pic of a rainbow the month I got my bfp! 

Mrs d you need to remember lol!! I'm gonna start POAS next month so I can track my cycle. Not goin to this month coz I'm just gonna wait and see how long my cycle is before I waste loads of opks POAS too early before I ovulate. My bfp cycle was a 35 day cycle so I don't wanna be POAS for well over a week lol!

Amy I hope you and Emily have a wonderful time at your parents? Is she their first grandchild? How was the flight with her?


----------



## SATH

Hope so Bailey, it certainly brightened my day.


----------



## SATH

I did it, wow I have a ticker. 

Now come on Murray


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Sath how lovely about your flower. A sign I hope chick. 

Mrs d you gotta POAS!! I miss it lol!

Well I saw my lovely gp, he made me feel all special and preggers, insisted on doppler ing and measuring me despite the fact I had like 4 other things to talk to him about bless him! He said that the lumps under my arm are sweat glands or something, Hydra something or other, and that I need to stop shaving else I could get abscesses! &#55357;&#56883; Oh the horror! Looks like I'm adopting the European look this summer then! I'm mortified! He also said I need to come off the aspirin, which I'm terrified about!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Sath come on Murray! He's just won the set so that's good!


----------



## SATH

Glad the doctor went well, you are going to be very European with hairy pits, better that though than abscesses. Bet you are scared about stopping the baby Aspirin. Sounds like your doctor is very good so that is reassuring. Did you start it before you got your BFP or did you start it as soon as you got it. I was told I could do either so I started it but got chronic indigestion so thought I'd start once I got BFP. Got my red raspberry tea, so just need ov now.

I know think I was lucky for Murray he's turned it round since I started to watch, shame I had the opposite effect on Roger. Think it maybe takeaway tonight as I'm not cooking!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for yor ticker Sath! I know where you are up to now!

Cupcake yikes for hairy pits lol!! But better than abscesses! It's worrying isn't it Hun coming off the aspirin but bear in mind I came off it at 12 weeks and all was fine, if you take it too close to birth it could cause you to bleed loads Hun, is that why he wants you to stop it?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes that's why bailey, blood loss at birth. Also something else to do with the baby but can't remember the name dammit.

Sath I took it from my bfp x


----------



## SATH

Well done Murray. Now I better go cook something quick before oh hits Macdonalds.


----------



## baileybubs

I've just had three bean chilli (with very little chilli) and brown rice. Was nice but would have been so much nicer covered in cheese or with sour cream haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath yay for your ticker, now I know where my ttc buddy is at ;) xx

Aw that's a lovely sign, I love roses

Haha cupcake hairy pits, so you'll be wearing long sleeve tops ;) glad it was nothing serious x

I met my dad for lunch today and had a huge burger and chips so don't feel hungry, even the smell of hubby having steak hasn't tempted me, so I'll just snack on fruit, I've had a nectarine, and I've got melon, strawberries and cherries to eat :) 

Ooh bailey another poas buddy, my line should start appearing soon :) 

Cheryl you are very quiet, I hope you are ok :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm thrilled about long sleeve tops mrs d as I'm already hot like all the time!!!!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake wear short sleeves and be proud!! 

Sounds like you had fun lunch mrs d. U feeling ok off meds so far. Its so close now.


----------



## SATH

Ooh mrs d have u seen forecast looking good for the weekend. Are you going to set sail? We might go to barmouth or shell island if its good.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh cupcake im glad its just your glands hun. You'll have to remind yourself not to shave them! Are you ok to use anti perspirant? 

Awwww Sath im glad it brightened your day up hun :hugs: 

Mrsd poas woman! !!!! 

Haha how is the diet going Bailey? 

Well Dora was good as gold with the savlon. Didn't scram me once she must have enjoyed it soothing her skin. She looks greasy and scruffy now tho :-( I made food for df and mil.. cajun mushrooms. ..salad....veg....new potatoes anddddddfd................chicken kievs!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath I had a Kiev to and an obscene amount of new potatoes. I had to get up at 12:30 this morning for a bowl of cereal , think I need to eat more!


----------



## SATH

Are we all syncing with our food. I had quorn kiev oh had chicken 1 with steamed veg quick and easy.

Glad dora was a good girl.

Think my accu and everything getting my hormones going watchin guide dogs and ive already shed a tear!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well show the fuzz and be proud :)

I still feel fine sath thanks but I think that's down to huge amounts of coffee
I know it's looking goooood! Cupcake don't you dare rain dance haha. Yup we'll be out and about on our boat :) we did some sea trials of boats at Barmouth about 8 years ago. I haven't been to shell island though. Ooooh you'll have a lovely time :)

Cath I'm sure Dora feels much better now :) I have now poas, no line yet


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor Dora, I hope it helps her feel better! Mmmmm Cajun mushrooms sound delicious cath!!
My diet is going well, I don't feel hungry on it at all but I do miss my cheese lol!

Yeah mrs d are you going sailing! It's supposed to be fab this weekend!

Definately eat more cupcake! You and LBCC need your nutrition!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope you plan on posting pics of your opks mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha kievs :)

Oh no I can't watch that, I'm a blubber


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh we are poas addicts again, yup I'll post my progression :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done on your diet bailey, keep it up :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I sorry but I'm not happy about this hot weather at the weekend, I'm gonna die :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Load up the freezer with ice and bare those fuzzy pits :) aw hunny seriously it can't be nice for you, does putting your feet in a bowl of cold water help?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Aw cupcake it wud be awful being prego in tht heat.. How are u ladies doin? I got my
Issa tonight it was yummy... I've started OPKs even tho I'm on the pill so cd 12 today don't hav a clue why I feel the need to be peeing on sticks lol. Guess its just good knowing ur body is working even tho Im not coming off the pill till sept. xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Ahhhhhh, kievs and POAS, just like the good old days!


----------



## MrsDuck

CherylC3 said:


> Hey
> 
> Aw cupcake it wud be awful being prego in tht heat.. How are u ladies doin? I got my
> Issa tonight it was yummy... I've started OPKs even tho I'm on the pill so cd 12 today don't hav a clue why I feel the need to be peeing on sticks lol. Guess its just good knowing ur body is working even tho Im not coming off the pill till sept. xx

 :rofl: 



AmyB1978 said:


> Ahhhhhh, kievs and POAS, just like the good old days!

 yay :happydance:


----------



## SATH

I do feel for your cupcake but no rain dancing allowed!! Love mrs d's comment wafting those fuzzy pits to cool down. Fans on, lollies, ice packs.

Cheryl hows your day been. Glad your keeping me company poas. Before i started i had no idea of what my body was doing completely ignorant.

Bailey your doing great on diet. Cheese i can live without choc is necessary essential.

Amy hope your enjoying your hols bet your family are loving having you and emily there.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm Cheryl and I'm addicted to POAS even tho I'm not ttc lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm good sath thanks I'm just off to do the evening feed then bed :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I'm with you there, I like cheese but can live without, chocolate ohhhhh noooooo I couldn't survive ;)


----------



## SATH

Ha mrs d i'm glad you understand. I gave choc up for lent once as bet, oh and everyone begged me to eat some in the end i was evil b**ch from hell 

Enjoy the night feed, hope leo has sweet dreams


----------



## MrsDuck

SATH said:


> Ha mrs d i'm glad you understand. I gave choc up for lent once as bet, oh and everyone begged me to eat some in the end i was evil b**ch from hell

:rofl: haha that would be me, we are so alike :)


----------



## SATH

Happy 4th july amy, your first with Emily. Enjoy your day x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah happy independence day to all the American ladies!! 

Sath and mrs d I'm the opposite, I can live without choc but not cheese lol! I love all cheeses! The only time I have ever felt the need for chocolate was whilst I was pregnant lol! Don't get me wrong I still like it, but I'm not bothered that I've not had any for over a week. 

Haha Cheryl you're hilarious! My names Bailey and I am a POAS and a cheese addict lol!! I'm trying really hard not to start POAS this month coz I have no idea when I might O. 

What's everyone up to today? Hope work is ok for everyone. I've been up since 6am with little pudding. I actually don't mind but I think I may need a nap later lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

6am! Blimey! I thought Emilia was a well behaved baby!

Happy 4th July all in the US!

I hardly ate choc in first tri as it base me so sick, but I gave a proper sweet tooth these days again. I was surprised I didn't have to have the gtt in fact as I'm on the tubby side but mw never mentioned it.

I have to say last few nights I've slept so much better, my new pillow is working a treat!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's got into a pattern of going to bed by 6.30pm so she wakes at 6.30am cupcake lol. It's ok though I don't mind, just need to try and go to bed earlier myself lol.

Aw I'm glad the pillow is working for you Hun! Are you working from home today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy Independence Day to all the us ladies :)

Cupcake what pillow did you get? x

I think I'm getting a cold :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d that sucks! I hate having a cold!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d summer colds suck!

My pillow is a long bolster from dunelm mill, was really cheap and I love it!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought at irst it was dust in our bedroom making me bunged up and sneezy but I'm still like that now grrrrr

Cupcake is there still room for hubby in your bed too? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

He has a small space at the edge of the bed mrs d!


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for the happy 4th wishes!

Cupcake, so glad your pillow is comfy!

MrsD, hope your cold passes quickly, feel better soon!

Bailey, glad Millie is sleeping well for you! Hopefully you can get a nap today!

Sath, how are you doing?

Cheryl how are you and Leo getting along?


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for the happy 4th wishes!

Cupcake, so glad your pillow is comfy!

MrsD, hope your cold passes quickly, feel better soon!

Bailey, glad Millie is sleeping well for you! Hopefully you can get a nap today!

Sath, how are you doing?

Cheryl how are you and Leo getting along?


----------



## AmyB1978

Sorry for the double post! Silly Internet/iPad!


----------



## baileybubs

Have you got any nice July 4th plans Amy?

I think my df was so glad I slept on the air mattress cupcake coz I had a fortress of pillows lol!

Do any of you guys think this is cheeky - I have just asked my landlady if she will pay for us to put woodchip down on the front garden coz it used to have slate to stop weeds growing through but the slate is half gone and it was made a mess of when she got workmen to do the driveway. We have paid for woodchip to be put down in the back and will be putting flower pots there. Is it cheeky that I've asked her to pay for it on the front when we agreed when we moved in to take care of the garden? I'm happy to take care of it but its a mess after the drive was done.


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I think it's fine to ask.

My dad, Emily, and I are going to the beach a few hours this morning then I'm not sure if we will try to do fireworks... We might but its late and loud and Emily is having a very difficult time adapting to new people and being away so I might just skip it this year!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy that sounds great, have a lovely time :)

Bailey it can't harm to ask :)

Haha cupcake, my hubby would not be impressed, I know I'm going to have to sleep in a different bedroom to him once I'm pregnant haha

I have THE BEST ewcm today, typical it could have waited for next month


----------



## baileybubs

It will be even better next month mrs d!

Aw hope you had fun Amy, Emily looks gorgeous!

My landlady agreed thankfully, thought I was being cheeky! Turned out its her birthday today ooops!


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG MrsD I want you to be pregnant!! save some in a cup until next month!! haha!! :rofl: have you tested today!?

Amy maybe the lights from the fireworks will amuse her so then she gets over excited and falls asleep lol! 

Hhmmmmmm Bailey im not too sure hun i def dont think its cheeky so ask away!! We paid for our front garden to be done but DFs parents are giving us £2k towards the back garden - it needs hell of a lorra work done to it so £2k may just be a dip in the ocean lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh yay so happy she agreed hun! i dont think you were being cheeky xxx


----------



## baileybubs

cathgibbs said:


> OMG MrsD I want you to be pregnant!! save some in a cup until next month!! haha!! :rofl: have you tested

Ahahahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your landlady agreeing bailey

Haha cath xx


----------



## baileybubs

Made me think about how much I want my own house though, I'd completely get rid of all the plants out front and put stones down next to the drive if it were my house. So I looked on rightmove and there are a couple if great houses nearby for between £100,000 and £130,000. I wish so badly that we had a deposit for a mortgage :-(


----------



## cathgibbs

Is your landlady nice hun? Does she let you do what you want to the house (within reason lol) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sort of, but we don't want to do too much coz it's not our own house. We have redecorated, but I'd be getting new windows and all sorts if we owned it. 
Plus it's only 2 bedrooms and we'd like another room really.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I know what you mean hun, its like putting money into something that you wont really have is it? Our house still isnt finished its bits and bobs to do but I dont know if I want to live there forever as I dont know many people in the area we live in and DF friend lives a few doors down and we do not get along :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's a pain, I'd re-do the kitchen and bathroom but when it's not your own you feel like you are giving money to the landlord don't you lol!! I do love this house but we wouldn't be able to get a mortgage for this place so it's not even like we could ever buy it off her. And although I love my in laws I don't want to live across the road from them forever lol!

Are you saving for a mortgage cath? We are just saving money at the mo, I'm still undecided whether we want to get married first or get a house first lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah its like your making the house more improved and modern for her lol and paint isnt that cheap either so even if you wanted to give it a lick of paint your talking £30 for a little room thats without frog tape and paint brushes etc lol! 

Well we are meant to but tbh the house is basically ours anyway his parents dont interven which is fab but i would love to live back where im from, DF is meant to be working away mon-fri soon which im not happy about but its more money but it means i ov in the week so we are screwed and im going to mention that if he does go away to work im either going to live with my dad mon - fri or we will go and look at renting back home, i literally have NO-ONE to speak to up there, DF is literally my best friend xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I don't blame you Hun, I'm a bit like that, I moved here coz df was from round here, I met him whilst at uni in a nearby town but I'm actually from Blackpool and that's where all my family is. I've made friends at work but nothing close really. 
It's a bit better now I can drive coz I'm only 45 mins from Blackpool but its mainly df's family I see these days. Sucks doesn't it sometimes? Are you far from your dads then?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh 45 minutes?! Thats far! How does your family cope with coming back and forth to see you all? do they mind the travelling??

No hun im about 25 minutes away from my dad and friends but just the community is nicer up my dads - its nice here but i just like my dads area lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I always travel to them now I can drive! I don't mind as it gives me more practise lol but it would be nice if they came to me for a change! 
Aw well maybe you can convince df to move to your dads area then, especially if he's gonna be working away.


----------



## SATH

Wow beautiful blue skies roll on the weekend. Been sat in the garden catching some rays.

Whats everyone up to.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, 

I'm actually going to bed soon lol, knakered.com.

But I'm not loving this slimming world at the mo. I kept reading people say they didn't feel deprived but I do!!! I felt hungry most of yesterday and most of today!! It's all meat, potatoes and veg which is great but it doesn't leave much to snack on! I was bad tonight :-( my MIL brought some galaxy minstrels over (presumably coz she knew she'd eat them otherwise!!) and I ate 6 and felt bad about it! 6!! It's not exactly a lot is it but I felt bad. And now I've got a glass of wine too eeeeek lol!!


----------



## SATH

Oh bailey im so there wit u. I dont believe all these people who say they dont feel hungry. I know i do on weight watchers. If it makes u feel better i had a packet of crisps, rolos and a cheese sandwich really struggling dietin at mo. 6 minstrels is nothin, enjoy your wine and back to it tomorrow.


----------



## baileybubs

It's annoying when people say its a lifestyle change not a diet, and that's partly true coz you eat healthy, but sticking to just 5-15 syns a day isn't a good balance I don't think. I've pretty much eaten everything without fat today and yet I feel bad about a few minstrels, that can't be a good lifestyle lol. 
Plus I keep reading that you should stick to 10 syns for good weight loss, but I've had 10-15 every day so far and feel like I'm really depriving myself, so how can I not be losing weight!
Dieting sucks lol!!


----------



## SATH

Dieting def sucks! From what i remember of slimming world it was red and green days? With weight watcher im supposed to have 26 points fresh veg and fruit is free. They say to use all your points otherwise you dont stick to it and binge. So make sure you use all your syns you'll lose weight. Dont forget you've just had a baby so dont pressure yourself!! 

Im such a yoyo dieter v bad but i comfort eat if sad and winter then have to try lose it.


----------



## baileybubs

They've got an extra easy option now on SW which I'm doing that means all carbs and meat are just counted as free foods. Veg and fruit are super free foods. I don't mind the healthier meals, but it's the lack of snacks. There's only so many carrots a person can eat as a snack lol!

How do you find weight watchers then? I went once and didn't like the fact they told me my target weight should be less than I wanted lol.

And I'm the same, I eat when I'm sad, in winter (coz winter makes me sad lol), and I also eat when I'm bored.


----------



## SATH

Sw sounds good i preferred it to be honest but going wit my mum who likes ww. They told me 5% body weight as 1st goal. I def find the snackin hard like u say only so many carrots you can eat. I like melon and pineapple to snack on bit sweeter. You'll do it dont weigh yourself between classes. Ive gotta get my head back in it. Hard cos my accu wants me to eat an egg a day and lots of nuts to boost protein shes tryin to persuade me to eat chicken as is oh but i just dont think i can do it been veggie for 15 years now.


----------



## baileybubs

I don't blame you for not wanting to eat chicken Hun after being veggie for so long. Would be a bit of a shock to your body too I would think!! 
I think I will be better with SW when I've got more on, the last couple of days I've not one anything except be at home and walk the dog. 
I have to say I am enjoying this wine though lol!! I know vodka is better or diets but I'd feel weird having a vodka, that's more a night out kinda drink for me.

Do you feel like you get to eat enough with WW? I actually feel like I'm eating more than before with SW but its not stodgy bloaty stuff so that's why I'm feeling hungrier. Must be good for my ibs though!


----------



## SATH

Yeg my body would go on in to shock if i ate meat now! I def think sw is better, ww your supposed to weigh stuff i so cant be arsed with that. Ive made sure lots of fresh veg and i use a smaller plate for me otherwise my portion is to big. 

If your busy you'll be distracted and wont be hungry. 

Enjoy your wine i know what you mean bout vodka thats a night out drink. Ooh id like one though.


----------



## MrsDuck

All this talk of diet is making me hungry haha no honestly you girls are doing great. I've got willpower when it's just me, but if someone offers me something and is then eating it around me I can't say no, I'm so weak :(


----------



## SATH

Hey mrs d. My willpower has gone but i really want to lose another 7lbs then im in healthy range bmi. With all that work on the boat bet you can eat whatever you like cos thats a lot of work!


----------



## MrsDuck

You'd think, I lost a stone and a half during radiotherapy through February and march but I've put a stone of that back on which I was determined to keep off. To be fair I'm only 9 and a half stone but I've got a flabby tum which I had lost :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah all I really want is to have a good bmi. And get rid of my overhanging belly if I can lol! 

How are you today mrs d? I have good willpower for a while then it all goes to pot lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Only a week to go mrs d!!


----------



## SATH

Ooh mrs d 7 days to go! I saw 9.5 stone once while i was passing through!! 

Healthy range bmi is the goal and fitting in my clothes again. Im still 1 stone heavier than i was Apr 2012!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I love that Sath, I too saw 9.5 stone once whilst I was passing through haha :rofl:
I have never been below 10 stone as an adult, am generally 11 stone most of the time and was 13 and a half stone at my heaviest when I was with my horrible ex-husband. But I'm only 5 ft 2 so I'm supposed to weigh like 8 stone lol!!


----------



## SATH

I know the feeling bailey im normally about 10.7 but then it creeped up to 11 then at heaviest startin ww at easter was 13.3. So easy to creep up isnt esp when we'r sad and eatin for comfort. 

Got my millie moo fast asleep on my knee poor oh he never gets a look in!


----------



## baileybubs

It is so easy, I had a horrible marriage and divorce but then I did the opposite and didn't eat enough so lost all the weight, then met df and have put weight back on again. My df always tells me that he's hate me being skinny though, he likes a bit of meat on me anyway so I'm not too fussed lol!!

My Millie moo is asleep in her cot lol (we call Emilia Millie as a nickname). My bailey is sat next to me on the sofa (df would kill me coz these are new leather sofas lol).


----------



## SATH

Sounds like got a good 1 now! My oh tells me not to get skinny no chance of that.

Bless your little mille moo sleeping in her big baby cot. How did bailey adapt to Emilia? My sis when i told her i was preg last year was like so you getting rid of the cats - wth! Im sure people have pets and babies. My furbabies are terrified of kids except millie loves little boy across the road. He has learning difficulties he loves her and she loves him right back so sweet cos she hides from all other kids.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's lovely Sath! I think it's amazing the connection some people can get with animals, and especially how animals can have such an amazing affect on people with learning disabilities. I work with a young lady who lights up when dogs are around. I'm yet to take bailey in to see her but I'm sure she'd love him!

Bailey seems completed disinterested in Emilia it's strange! If I take her near him to get her used to him he turns his face away from her. But I know he's good with kids coz he let our nieces and nephews climb all over him when they were only 3 and 5. And my friends 1 and a half year old used him as a stepping stone to get on our sofa and he didn't care lol.


----------



## SATH

She totally senses he is special. His mum has been at mine in tears cos he talks non stop about millie how he loves her, she also said it takes her 30 mins now to get him in the car in the morning cos of her, shes not so thrilled about that!! They cant have pets cos shes allergic.
 
Bailey sounds a cool dog Emilia is gonna love him when shes a bit bigger.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I can just imagine her crawling all over him and he will just look at me with a look that says "help me" lol!!

I do think animals sense a lot. Have you heard about thes dogs that they can train to smell cancer?? I'm sure bailey knew something was wrong with my first pregnancy as well. He wouldn't come near me, but then was fine when I was pregnant with Emilia.


----------



## SATH

Oh he will totally do that!! 

Yeh heard that amazing isnt it. Wonder if bailey did sense something you'll be looking out for his reaction next time. I'd love a dog ive always wanted a boston terrier called roxy sooo cute.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I disappeared, we were trying to book a hotel in London while I'm there for my treatment, it's extortionate! 

I'm only 5'3" and any weight I put on goes straight to my tummy :( 

I'd love a dog too but hubby won't agree :( those cancer dogs are so clever


----------



## baileybubs

I have the opposite problem mrs d, my df wants another dog!
As well as another child of course, comes to a point where I wonder just how much more he wants me to take on lol!

I bet it's well pricey finding a decent hotel in London mrs d. Did you find one that wasn't going to cost the earth?

Aw why don't you have a dog Sath?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha he must think you are superwoman, take it as a compliment x

Even premiere inns are £180 a night!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hey all, thanks for the happy 4th Independence Day wishes! Hope everyone's well! Trying to go back now and get caught up on this thread. It's a super busy one! I'll be testing tomorrow to see if we succeeded this month. I have a strong feeling we did but am trying not to get my hopes up...i did not get to enjoy my 4th today as much as I would have liked to. I've been feeling super crappy all week so FINGERS CROSSED it's because I'm knocked up!  :dust: everyone!!!


----------



## SATH

Ttc your chart looks good will keep my fingers crossed.

Mrs d its so bad isnt it how much hotels in london cost. How bout out a bit but on tube line. Not long now till the all clear and some ttc! Shame hubs wont have a dog they could come sailing with you.

I'd love a dog but we decided to have cats cos we both work full time hopefully i'll go part time soon ;-) im actually allergic but i do build up immunity so short haired or maybe a little cockerpoo.


----------



## SATH

Soz cupcake hope you are coping in the heat you must b boiling. Keep cool hun x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

No work for me today, yippee! I have almost every Friday off between now and my bat leave bar a couple due to courses (stupid as I'm leaving anyway) and other things. I was even thinking of finishing on the 14th rather than the 16th but when snooping in my boss's diary I found an event on the 16th called TOP SECRET CLARE'S BABY SHOWER so I can't! Ooops guess ill have to work til the 16th then!

Mrs d I have no tips for the London hotel other than like Sath says, to stay outside and tube/train in? Rooms in London are extortionate and the size of a postage stamp.

Bailey that's so cute about canine bailey. Did Millie sleep in better today?


----------



## MrsDuck

The sun is out yay :)

Ttc I've hot everything crossed for you x

Cupcake yay for not working Fridays and that's sweet if them to throw you a baby shower :)

Sath cockerpoos are gorgeous. I could cope with cats sctratching the furniture

We looked further out but the price wasn't much cheaper and we'd have the agro of after my last scan taking our luggage there and then travelling back to green park for our meal and then back out again, so we thought bigger it and booked the sanctuary house hotel which was the same price as the premiere inn


----------



## SATH

Cupcake enjoy your day off. Im looking thru the window at the sunshine. How excitin baby shower to look forward to that is so sweet.

Mrs d think you deserve a bit of a splash out so have fun in nice hotrl nice meals a large bottle wine to celebrate.

My cats dont scratch furniture they have been trained from v early age prob cos they have a massive luxury cat scratch post so spoilt


----------



## cupcake1981

Cockerpoo mrs d?!?


----------



## MrsDuck

A cross between a cocker spaniel and a poodle. They don't shed their fur and are deemed hypoallergenic!

You did well there sath, I always joke if I could have a cat without claws I'd love one


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Cockerpoos are so cute!!

Those hotel prices suck mrs d! When are you going up to London then?

Ttc did you test yet?? Fingers crossed!!!

Cupcake yay for your baby shower how lovely!! Is it 5 weeks you have left now? And yay for every Friday off too woop!

Afm been shopping with mil and Emilia, just for bits fit the garden and food


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Cockerpoos are so cute!!
> 
> Those hotel prices suck mrs d! When are you going up to London then?
> 
> Ttc did you test yet?? Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Cupcake yay for your baby shower how lovely!! Is it 5 weeks you have left now? And yay for every Friday off too woop!
> 
> Afm been shopping with mil and Emilia, just for bits fit the garden and food

hi bailey, yes i tested this morning and bfn. :-( I know I'm not out yet and I don't feel like I'm out but BFN at 12 dpo doesn't sound promising. My temps are still pretty up there so I guess the next day or two will tell the tale. My last pregnancy i got a negative at this point and a BFP at 14 dpo! I hope that's the case this time too! FX'd!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Fxd Dani! Hope it's to early!

Lol I thought cockerpoo was a typo!

6 weeks at work left bailey, a lifetime!

Well it's too bloody hot for me, I'm staying indoors rest of the weekend.

Oh and in other news, we have 2nd viewing on the flat after a very positive first viewing yesterday! Keep your fingers and toes crossed for me ladies!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Fxd Dani! Hope it's to early!
> 
> Lol I thought cockerpoo was a typo!
> 
> 6 weeks at work left bailey, a lifetime!
> 
> Well it's too bloody hot for me, I'm staying indoors rest of the weekend.
> 
> Oh and in other news, we have 2nd viewing on the flat after a very positive first viewing yesterday! Keep your fingers and toes crossed for me ladies!!!!

my fingers and toes are crossed for you cupcake!


----------



## SATH

Bailey sounds like youve had a nice day.

Cupcake i bet it is a bit hot for you hon but im lovin it. Will keep everythin crossed mayb you'll hav an offer over the weekend then you'll hav to decorate another nursery. You should look up cockerpoo they are too damn cute.

Mrd d if you'd seen the house with kittens tin foil basically everywhere they might scratch they dont like it so it trains them plus i have the cutest, brightest cats ever (biased mum do ya think). 

Ttc your not out till af shows fingers crossed she doesnt x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Bailey sounds like youve had a nice day.
> 
> Cupcake i bet it is a bit hot for you hon but im lovin it. Will keep everythin crossed mayb you'll hav an offer over the weekend then you'll hav to decorate another nursery. You should look up cockerpoo they are too damn cute.
> 
> Mrd d if you'd seen the house with kittens tin foil basically everywhere they might scratch they dont like it so it trains them plus i have the cutest, brightest cats ever (biased mum do ya think).
> 
> Ttc your not out till af shows fingers crossed she doesnt x

Thanks SATH! One more day of hope...but dang that negative, i feel like i'm out because of it so i'm a little sad today. oh well...mine and DH's anniversary is Monday so either we have a great anniversary present to celebrate or we get drunk and just have a great day. Win win either way. He, he...not really but i'm telling myself that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc boo for a BFN but like you say you're not out yet x

Cupcake you are going to cook next week :( 

Bailey sounds like you had a nice day out :) I'm in London next week for my scans

Sath I hope you are topping up your tan :)

Afm we decided to take the afternoon off work and go out in the boat as the weather is so nice, we took our fishing stuff and off we went. I caught a mackerel then about 10 mins later I threw up, but then I felt better so we carried on, then hubby caught another mackerel about an hour later and I was feeling sick again so headed back home. I'm fine while we are moving but I can't sit and bob :sick: hubby has the fish for tea as I can't have fish this close to my scan and I've got sausages, both on the barbie :) 

I hope you all have a lovely weekend :)


----------



## SATH

Wow Mrs d I am impressed that you go out fishing even though it makes you sick I would be throwing up right there with you!! How many scans do you have to have? You in London all week. Just had salad tonight but now we're sat watching the tennis with a beer. Weekend plan top up the tan. Oh is off playing golf tomorrow so peace in the garden.


----------



## MrsDuck

As the season goes on it effects me less and less, you get used to the motions and you no longer fee sick. I'm in london most of the week, I've got scans on 2 of the days, they are 2 hour scans :( we are watching the tennis too, it's a nail biter.

I couldn't be veggie like you, I like some sort of meat or fish with my salad

So you are a golf widow haha enjoy the sunbathing tomorrow. I'm on my own tomorrow too, hubby is guard boating a rowing race. I'd normally go and sunbathe as it slowly plods along, alongside the rowers but as I can't sunbathe I'd rather stay at home


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my days it's just taken me 2 hours to settle Emilia and get her to sleep! She's been in a funny mood all day. Maybe it's one of these "wonder weeks" I've been reading about. Apparently there are certain weeks where brain development can cause baby to go backwards in their behaviour before they can go forwards (or something like that!!). 
I'm just sat on my bed waiting to be sure she's finally asleep before I go downstairs and Bailey bloody got up and moved and disturbed her slightly!!!

Mrs d why can't you have fish before your scan? Is it something to do with having mercury in them?

Sath enjoy the peace and sunbathing tomorrow! I'm going to attempt more gardening tomorrow if Emilia let's me!

Cupcake how has your day off work been?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey, could it be due to her teething? I can't have fish because of the iodine in it. I have to have a low iodine diet so no fish or dairy :( 

What did you buy for your garden?


----------



## SATH

Mrs d i am total golf widow drives me mad i dont see the appeal! Sounds like you are goin to have a heavy week ahead. 

Is the heat upsettin emilia or mayb a growth spurt. Hope she is settled now.

Kickin off at the tennis cant believe closin the roof. At least i can go pee and the water the garden. Forgot v excitin i have some brocolli florets showing woo hoo!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d! At least you can have all the sausages you want lol!

She's asleep now (touch wood!!). It could be teething, she has been funny all day. 

I bought just some bark for putting over a soil area and stop weeds and then some plant pots to go on top of that, me and df are gonna get some flowers for them on Monday. And I need to do more weeding up the top tier (we have a tiered garden coz we live on a hill).


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yay for your broccoli florets Sath! I'd love to grow my own stuff!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath stopping this game is annoying isn't it, poor Murray. I hate that other guy, he's been bitching and moaning all night. That del Potro that played djokovich was a bit yummy wasnt he, and he had a bit of personality, could have happily watched him in the final on Sunday. 

Hey bailey, I didn't know that about babies, makes sense tho. I've been out with mum and nephew today, went to John Lewis, bought a gorgeous mobile, then I've made a lampshade for the nursery tonight with the help of my mum. Got loads of material left so well be making lots of little touches for the nursery x


----------



## SATH

Cupcake you read my mind del porta was tasty wish he had 1. This lad playin Andy is a brat!! Sounds like youve had a lovely day sounds like its all coming together now.

Bailey sounds like youve got some hardwork. We dont have a big garden but use the grow sacks and tubs.

Mrs d i'll catch your rays for you. Salad was yummy lots of beans and chickpeas for me. Oh had ham gross


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I can't wait to see pics of lbcc's nursery :)

Come on Murray :)

Bailey if you can get some of that black matting to go under the bark otherwise all the weeds will just grow through :)

I don't see the appeal in golf either, I'd much rather be sunbathing :) you can have my rays hun ;)

I'm currently making more jam :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for emilia being asleep, you can relax and watch the end of the tennis now :) x


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I'm not a tennis fan mrs d, watching Sarah Millican live, she's so funny. 

Yeah I put some of the black membrane under the bark mrs d. Hopefully it should stop the weeds coz I'm such a lazy gardener I'd rather just quick fix with that than bother weeding lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay well done Murray whoop whoop :)

We are the same bailey we use black matting on our veg plot so no weeding :)

There's nothing on now :( that probably a good thing though coz I'm not very good at keeping an eye on the jam cooking when I'm watching tv ooops


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I nearly burnt my last lot of cupcakes coz I was distracted by the tv mrs d lol!

I've decided I'm crap at dieting lol! I don't mind eating healthy but I have no willpower. I think my problem is I can't just have a little bit of something. I always want more!! So maybe I'd be best completely cutting out cheese, chocolate and alcohol coz they are my downfall!


----------



## SATH

Well done murray now what are we gonna do sunday beach or tennis.

Totally get it bailey i really struggle if i have a little i want more nightmare.

I hate weeding got lots coming up at the mo. Ive told oh he should b doing it just in case poop in there fab things with cats though they dont poop in their own garden!! 

Yum yum jam on a nice cream scone.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yeah get dh to do the weeding Sath! And I didn't know that about cats.


----------



## MrsDuck

Go to the beach and listen to it on a radio? 

I have no willpower either hun, I think it's human nature ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

I know not quite the same as watching it on tv though :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Quarter past 8 and it's gorgeous outside already :) I think I'm just going to HAVE to get a sunbed out and lie with my top half under an umbrella, it would be criminal not to, plus I'm having withdrawal symptoms ;)


----------



## SATH

Mrs d it would be rude not to show the sun some appreciation.

Supermarket done, legs and bikini line sorted thats my action for the day now the sunbed. Think plan record tennis go to beach and avoid hearin anythin if poss!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I deforested too ;)

That sounds like a plan :) Enjoy the sun and the tennis today xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm actually dying of hot :(


----------



## SATH

I bet cupcake 24 here but bet hotter wit you. Lots of lollies, have you got fan or what about those cool sprays.

I feel so much better for a bit of sunshine


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake lots of cool showers. It's 24 here at the moment too and my legs are already burnt oooops
Have you had an offer yet from your second viewing?

Sath me too, I've got my sunbed out, bikini on and a huge umbrella up :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Viewing not til 4 mrs d, so have been cleaning and tidying all morning hence why I'm so miserably hot :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun I hope it's all worth it xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc boo for a BFN but like you say you're not out yet x
> 
> Cupcake you are going to cook next week :(
> 
> Bailey sounds like you had a nice day out :) I'm in London next week for my scans
> 
> Sath I hope you are topping up your tan :)
> 
> Afm we decided to take the afternoon off work and go out in the boat as the weather is so nice, we took our fishing stuff and off we went. I caught a mackerel then about 10 mins later I threw up, but then I felt better so we carried on, then hubby caught another mackerel about an hour later and I was feeling sick again so headed back home. I'm fine while we are moving but I can't sit and bob :sick: hubby has the fish for tea as I can't have fish this close to my scan and I've got sausages, both on the barbie :)
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely weekend :)

Ugh, i hate this. Another BFN this morning. Not even a hint of another line. I'm 13 dpo. I would think i'm totally out if my temps didn't rise again today. WTH?! I still feel like crap. This is driving me batty. :wacko:

Sounds like you had fun on the boat but not while stopped. That's awesome you caught fish but sorry you got sick...yuck! Poor thing.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no ttc, I looked at your chart earlier and your temps are still sky high, maybe it was just late implantation?? You aren't out yet, lots of ladies haven't got their positive hpt till 14dpo, fingers crossed you are one of them xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope it's all worth it to mrs d I almost passed out ironing bed sheets and hoovering this morning! 

I'm sat in my car outside the flat at the moment and they are in there looking around! I hope this is it!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ttc sorry for bfn, not out yet tho x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun you poor thing, it's meant to be hotter still tomorrow sorry :( 

They are still there, thats fantastic, I hope they make you an acceptable offer xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't think they are gonna make an offer. I was eavesdroppong and She had obvs bought her grandad round to see if they could put a bath in, which I dont think you can. Bum :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc sorry for bfn, but like mrs d said could be late implantation! Loads of people don't get their BFPs til later so keep the PMA! Got everything crossed for you!

Cupcake bum that you don't think they'll make an offer, have you got any more viewings lined up? And sorry about this heat for you, you must be suffering Hun. It must be much worse being preggo when it's so hot.

Mrs d are your legs looking nice and tanned yet?! What day are you travelling to London?

Sath are you back on WW at the mo? We could encourage each other and motivate each other if you are! I'm feeling down about it today coz I stupidly weighed myself (even though its only been 5 days) and there's no difference at all. Still bang on 11 stone, but I've got to remind myself that you don't always see it straight away. I just feel I'm eating healthy and not eating stuff I want and getting nowhere!! Surely I can't blame that one day where I went over on my syns for not losing anything at all!! The last 3-4 weeks I haven't lost anything either (since losing baby weight) but I've eaten and drunk whatever I wanted grr! 
Did you enjoy your day at the beach?

And as for Emilia's fussiness, she woke at 2.30am and we couldn't get her back to sleep til 5am. I don't mind waking in the night so much, it's just when she keeps crying and won't go back to sleep that I hate! Feel like I can't help her coz I don't know what's wrong! Fingers crossed though she is asleep already now so hopefully she'll have a better night tonight.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no what a bummer cupcake, I hope she loves it enough to still make an offer :)

I hope Emilia has a better nights sleep tonight and you get one too. Don't give up with your diet hun you are doing great it will start coming off soon I'm sure, and like you say all the healthy stuff you are now putting into your body will make you feel healthier (says me who has just bought a waitrose pecan and butterscotch pie ;) )

I haven't had any coffee today and I feel like poo, so tired I've just wanted to sleep all day, it's obviously the coffee that has kept me awake the past week. I've slept on and off in the garden and then 3 hrs on the sofa and I'm still ready for bed.

Oh bailey I almost forgot my legs are frazzled from the sun today, but luckily I kept from my waist up in the shade of my umbrella :)

Is anyone else sunburnt? I bet Cath is :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've been indoors the majority of the day coz missy wasn't very happy outside, so no burning for me! But tomorrow df is off and Monday so we will hopefully get out and about a bit and catch some rays!!

Sorry you feel so tired mrs d, are you trying to by rely on the coffee too much? I can't live without coffee!

Mmmmm pecan and butterscotch pie sounds yummy!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

We've just eaten it, it was gorgeous mmmmmmmmmmmm! 

You've definitely got to get out there while the nice weather is here. You got any plans for df's days off? She's getting so big, I love that pic of her in her new dress :)

Yup I've definitely been relying on coffee since coming off my tablets, I've almost constantly had a cup in my hand and I've felt surprisingly fine, that's why I thought I'd try a day without. Not sure what to do now, it can't be good or me :( I've had a headache for most of the day which I guess is caffeine withdrawal. I used to just have one cup a day, mid afternoon to give me a lift


----------



## baileybubs

Did the doctor give you any advice for the tiredness? Will your meds depend on the outcome of the scan?

Mmmm I bet you enjoyed that pie, my "treat" for the day will be some high bake water biscuits with reduced fat lemon houmous on lol!! Crap isn't it? I do feel better eating healthier though, and I found cherries at tesco for £1 yum!

We haven't got any specific plans except we are going out lol. Might go to st Anne's on Monday and walk along the prom and stop at a coffee shop. 

Are you doing anything else nice while in London or have you only got time for the hospital stuff? Can't believe a scan will take 2 hours!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and have you done any opks? I see you are almost at O day!


----------



## MrsDuck

No, no advice about the tiredness, just that it will happen but that everyone is different. Last time I was ok for the first week and couldn't get out of bed for the second :( 

I love cherries, I've destoned the last of the m&s ones I bought the other day yummy. You've got to try the pie when you are being naughty it's relish :) 

A walk and coffee shop sounds good :)

Yeah i have being peeing on sticks, I've got a faint line today, so not long to go :)

Nothing planned for London except for our meal, I suppose it depends on how I feel until I'm back on meds. I should go back on as soon as last scan is done. I'll feel we'll immediately :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I hope the tiredness gets better for you. 

Just think this will be the last month that you will just be letting O day pass by lol! I bet you catch that eggy straight away!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thank bailey, hubby will be chained to the bed this time next month haha

I'm shattered so off to bed, night night xx


----------



## SATH

Bailey dont b down on yourself hun. Ive broken my diet so bad this week so lets help each other cos i def need some help to get back to it. You might even find your not eating enough. I got lots of healthy stuff tonight my plan is to have tub in fridge with melon, pineapple and kiwi that might stop me reaching for the crap to nibble on.

Mrs d did you not put any lotiin on? I was v good and put some factor 4 on it was oil spray talk about sweat gross!! Had so many bugs on me. Gotta bit colour woo hoo and beach tomorrow. Youve done well lastin till now without meds not surprised your needing the coffee. Once scans and thyroxine back to 1 cup or decaf for ttc.

Cupcake could they not put in a 3/4 bath u can get those now? Bet you are roastin not fun. 

We just got back from pics went to see ww z with brad pitt - im gonna have nightmares. I just agreed to go for brad didnt know anythin else. Im such a wimp oh finds it hilarous me hidin my face in pics!


----------



## baileybubs

Yes Sath we can do it! Dieting is a piece of cake (mmmmm cake :rofl). I managed yesterday only having 2 syns and I wasn't bothered! I had a busy day yesterday so that's the key I think, keep myself busy. 

Did you like that film WW z? It looks quite good.

Happy Sunday everyone! It's glorious outside where I am, for a change!! I could get used to this weather, I've even got my pasty white legs out and am wearing a dress!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I'm not good at putting cream on ooops, I don't normally burn just get browner and browner. They are fine today (I've put cream on today) considering they were out in the garden from 8 am til 3pm yesterday

I bet you are getting a lovely colour now :) I hope you are having a lovely time at the beach. I won't mention the tennis as I know you are recording it

Bailey get those sexy legs out :) have fun in the sun

Afm I dragged myself out of bed feeling sooooo tired at 10am, had a coffee and since then I've been gardening, what a difference a coffee makes


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just poas and it's positive!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for O! Right on schedule to! Being in the baby making next month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup it's so nice to see it on time :) 

How are you holding up in the heat today? x


----------



## cupcake1981

Not great, I have a fan which helps tho. I've been a bear with a sore head all weekend x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you'll be glad to get back to work for air conditioning xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol the air con at work is crap, not cold enough cos of all the moaning Minnie's who complain of being to cold! I always say you can put clothes on, I can't take more off!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure your male co-workers would go for that ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

No one ones to see THAT at the moment mrs d!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Thank bailey, hubby will be chained to the bed this time next month haha
> 
> I'm shattered so off to bed, night night xx

Ha, love it MrsD! So can't wait to see your BFP!!! It will be magic when we get that news from you! You've been through so much. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yes Sath we can do it! Dieting is a piece of cake (mmmmm cake :rofl). I managed yesterday only having 2 syns and I wasn't bothered! I had a busy day yesterday so that's the key I think, keep myself busy.
> 
> Did you like that film WW z? It looks quite good.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone! It's glorious outside where I am, for a change!! I could get used to this weather, I've even got my pasty white legs out and am wearing a dress!

I thought that movie was great but i love stuff like that and I love Brad Pitt!


----------



## SATH

Hello lovlies. Had a great day at beach even went for 3 swims that was bloody cold my toes were numb! Seriously got the sun, poor oh he is v pink.

Naughty mrs d no lotion tut tut. Im a bit lax here but do when im away. I just had factor 2 on today. Great + opk this time next month that egg is gonna have surprise 

How has the diet been today bailey. We wont mention mine but 2mz it starts. Hope you got lots done in the garden. How is emilia copin in this heat must be v hard keepin bedroom right temp. Film was v good and brad was lovely just bit jumpy dark corridors zombies jumpin out.

Cupcake hope u r ok hun? It must b unbearable in this heat forecast for more - i dont think your dancing is working.

Ttc sorry about the temp dip dont you just hate them!

Chinese being delivered and now to watch the match thanks for not mentiinin result x


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> No one ones to see THAT at the moment mrs d!

:rofl:



ttcbabyisom said:


> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:

I'm do sorry hun, I hope next month is your month :) is it your anniversary tomorrow? 



ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Thank bailey, hubby will be chained to the bed this time next month haha
> 
> I'm shattered so off to bed, night night xx
> 
> Ha, love it MrsD! So can't wait to see your BFP!!! It will be magic when we get that news from you! You've been through so much. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks hun, I can't wait!



SATH said:


> Hello lovlies. Had a great day at beach even went for 3 swims that was bloody cold my toes were numb! Seriously got the sun, poor oh he is v pink.
> 
> Naughty mrs d no lotion tut tut. Im a bit lax here but do when im away. I just had factor 2 on today. Great + opk this time next month that egg is gonna have surprise
> 
> How has the diet been today bailey. We wont mention mine but 2mz it starts. Hope you got lots done in the garden. How is emilia copin in this heat must be v hard keepin bedroom right temp. Film was v good and brad was lovely just bit jumpy dark corridors zombies jumpin out.
> 
> Cupcake hope u r ok hun? It must b unbearable in this heat forecast for more - i dont think your dancing is working.
> 
> Ttc sorry about the temp dip dont you just hate them!
> 
> Chinese being delivered and now to watch the match thanks for not mentiinin result x

I can't believe you went in the sea brrrrr. Factor 2! That's barely any protection and you tut at me haha aw poor oh, he's going to need lots of after sun :( 
Enjoy the tennis xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey what's happened? xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> cupcake1981 said:
> 
> 
> No one ones to see THAT at the moment mrs d!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> My temp took a nosedive which means I'll get AF today. This stinks! I was truly feeling so positive and instinctly pregnant this time. I'm done listening to my "gut". Apparently mine's not right. I'm tired of all of this. I want to be done "trying". :nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm do sorry hun, I hope next month is your month :) is it your anniversary tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> Thank bailey, hubby will be chained to the bed this time next month haha
> 
> I'm shattered so off to bed, night night xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ha, love it MrsD! So can't wait to see your BFP!!! It will be magic when we get that news from you! You've been through so much. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks hun, I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> SATH said:
> 
> 
> Hello lovlies. Had a great day at beach even went for 3 swims that was bloody cold my toes were numb! Seriously got the sun, poor oh he is v pink.
> 
> Naughty mrs d no lotion tut tut. Im a bit lax here but do when im away. I just had factor 2 on today. Great + opk this time next month that egg is gonna have surprise
> 
> How has the diet been today bailey. We wont mention mine but 2mz it starts. Hope you got lots done in the garden. How is emilia copin in this heat must be v hard keepin bedroom right temp. Film was v good and brad was lovely just bit jumpy dark corridors zombies jumpin out.
> 
> Cupcake hope u r ok hun? It must b unbearable in this heat forecast for more - i dont think your dancing is working.
> 
> Ttc sorry about the temp dip dont you just hate them!
> 
> Chinese being delivered and now to watch the match thanks for not mentiinin result xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't believe you went in the sea brrrrr. Factor 2! That's barely any protection and you tut at me haha aw poor oh, he's going to need lots of after sun :(
> Enjoy the tennis xxxClick to expand...

Yes, our 4th year anniversary tomorrow.


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc, sorry for temp drop and happy anniversary!


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy anniversary ttc :happydance: xx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Oh no what a bummer cupcake, I hope she loves it enough to still make an offer :)
> 
> I hope Emilia has a better nights sleep tonight and you get one too. Don't give up with your diet hun you are doing great it will start coming off soon I'm sure, and like you say all the healthy stuff you are now putting into your body will make you feel healthier (says me who has just bought a waitrose pecan and butterscotch pie ;) )
> 
> I haven't had any coffee today and I feel like poo, so tired I've just wanted to sleep all day, it's obviously the coffee that has kept me awake the past week. I've slept on and off in the garden and then 3 hrs on the sofa and I'm still ready for bed.
> 
> Oh bailey I almost forgot my legs are frazzled from the sun today, but luckily I kept from my waist up in the shade of my umbrella :)
> 
> Is anyone else sunburnt? I bet Cath is :)

hahaha How did you guess MrsD!! lol i always burn!! As Nicky says - i have ginger skin :-D xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsDuck said:


> Yup it's so nice to see it on time :)
> 
> How are you holding up in the heat today? x

Woohoooo next month dtd every single day lol you will get duffered!! xxx


----------



## SATH

Lol cath. I cant wait to get duffered! My face is burning today so should have put high factor on yes mrs d im just as naughty as you


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy anniversary TTC!! sorry for the nosedive and bfn hun :-(

Cupcake so sorry this heat is uncomfortable for you hun :-( How is the non shaving of the pits going?

Sath sounds like you had a lovely weekend.

Amy are you still on holidays?

Bailey dont beat yourself up about the diet hun your doing great!

MrsD not long to go!! 

afm - im not well so my temps are everywhere!! I either have hayfever, a cold or sunstroke but i feel like absolute shite xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath yes we are still away, my DH flies in Wednesday and then we fly home a week from Tuesday. It's been a rough trip... I love my family but they stress me out and Emily is extra clingy and having trouble sleeping. I just hope her sleep gets better when we go home as we had worked really hard on it and it was finally going pretty well! On a bright side, Emily loves her big cousin (she is just shy of a year older) and loved the beach! I also have two good friends driving down to meet Emily and visit with me for the day tomorrow!

I hope you feel better soon! Are you home and resting? 

MrsD, I agree, Dtd constantly! Catch that egg next month! Are you getting nervous for your scans? Do you find out the results right away or do you have to wait?

Bailey and Sath, good luck on your diets! 

Cupcake, I hope you can get some relief from the heat and your back!

Anyone else who is lurking, hi!


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy anniversary Dani!

Cath I'm still shaving my pits lol, just trying to only do and couple if times a week, there's no way I couldn't on this weather, gross.

Well the office is cool so I'm happy today!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I'm glad you are having a cooler day today :)

Cath I just knew as you are as much of a sun worshiper as I was and sath I think you are too :) it's so bad for us yet there's no better feeling than being nice and brown :)

I'm glad my opks confirmed that I'm like clockwork with my cycles again now :) hubby isn't going to know what's hit him :)

Amy I'm lad you are having a great holiday, I hope Emily starts getting used to being in a different place and starts sleeping better :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Ladies you will be regretting all that sun worshipping when you are wrinkley! Very bad for your skin!

Hows everyones days been? Work is boring as usual, my productivity is zero at the moment!

Amy you sound like your holiday is making you more stressed than relaxed! hope you enjoy the last few days while hubby is there!

Well im hacked off, after all my cleaning efforts on Saturday in the searing heat, were not getting an offer from the viewer as suspected, apparently her parents were financing the purchase and despite the fact that she really wants the flat, have said no because of the lack of bath.

Urgh.

And i spoke to our financial advisor earlier about coming round to sort out our life insurance, and he basically said that were going to find it almost impossible to get a mortgage while im on maternity leave as all i get is stat pay, so unless we get a buyer and get a mortgage offer approved in the next 8 weeks while im still salaried, we cant even try to sell again until after i go back to work in September 2014. Depressed.

In other news i worked out today that ive put on 18lbs so far this pregnancy which i dont think is that awful?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I'll probably regret it when I've got alligator skin, in fact I joke but this is now the second year of not being able to go in the sun (after my surgeries in June and August meant I couldn't put my scars in the sun) and now this summer after radiotherapy i cant and I have noticed a huge difference in my skin, I had the start of crows feet, but they've gone and my face is line free, I feel like I've had Botox without the freezing. The sun is the only difference so it's got to be that :) everything has a positive huh :)

Oh cupcake, we are now in a similar position coz I'm self employed, coz as I've hardly been at work for the past 18 months I can't show consistent earnings, it sucks hey?

What a bummer about your buyer, I'm so sorry, I've got everything crossed that someone else comes up with an offer in the next 8 weeks xx

Yay for only gaining a small amount of weight though :)


----------



## SATH

Cupcake you are totally right. Im gonna be an old leather handbag! Sat here with sudocrem on my face so attractive. Oh is on way home via screwfix to get a fan. Pants no offer im sure there would be a way to put a bath in cant believe their really that bothered. Will be such a shame if you cant move after gettin your hopes up.

Mrs d how are the legs. Not long to wait for scans now. Ive not been in the sun today.

Amy bet hubby is missin his girls. Must be a lot for Emily to take in so sweet she has a little friend.

Bailey hope your ok enjoyin the sunshine.

I have a feeling cats have brought in a gift millie is a telltale and is lookin under things. I cant find anything but if its like last summer it will have 4 legs and a tail and will reappear in the kitchen. Never had a mouse problem till we had cats!!


----------



## MrsDuck

The legs are quite brown thanks sath, much browner than the rest of me. I bet you look lovely with sudocream on your face ;) and I bet you have a lovely tan :) 

Oh no the cats have hidden it, I hope it turns up before it smells too bad x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just poas and it's negative again, so my positive was bang on track yesterday, both the am and pm were positive :)


----------



## SATH

Great news your cycle is textbook. V jealous.

Im more worried it will breed rather than smell. My madeline likes to bring in live mice! I must be looking pretty brown had some people asking were i'd been on hols.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I hope you don't find lots eeek!

Lovely I'm so jealous of brown people :(


----------



## SATH

Yes there is now a mouse in the bedroom bloody great. Cat goin free if anyone wants her. We had this all last summer. Nearly caught it but it dropped its tail what am I gonna do!!


----------



## SATH

Mouse caught and out. So what do you think lock cats in all day then let them out when i get home or lock them out and put catflap in to garage. Cant have another summer of this last year was awful!


----------



## MrsDuck

Catflap to the garage I'd say otherwise they will be bored and you'll end up with scratched furniture ;) x

Well ladies I'll try and keep you posted when I have free wifi but I doubt I will know anything before I get back :( be good xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d wishing you loads of luck for the scan, enjoy your break with hubby xx


----------



## SATH

Mrs d good luck you are gonna kick butt!! Will be thinking if. Enjoy the time in london with hubby hopefully you get to do some nice things too xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD Laods and loads and loads of luck for the scan hun!! enjoy your time with hubby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sath - We are keeping Dora in this week its absolutely killing me BUT she has skin allergies and they have flared up but we lock the living room door so she has the kitchen, utility and bathroom but as shes not well shes not interested in going out xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Well I haven't got very far, air traffic is down all over the uk south of Manchester, so no one is flying anywhere. Currently sitting in the plane on the Tarmac :( hopefully we'll get off soon :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Dora does that mean sudocream didn't work? x


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh no MrsD do they have an estimated time of when you can fly?! 

Didnt work hun - it did work to start off with but shes just scratching the areas like mad, im going to be soooo skint this month :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Dora :( this heat can't be helping her :( 

Apparently they have some air traffic control systems up and running now but they are an hour behind schedule so everyone, all over the country is currently sitting on their plane waiting to be given the go ahead to take off :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Thankfully we are located close enough to the terminal building to pick up their free wifi :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahhaha RESULT!! Is it warm on the plane or is it nice and cool? Hoping your not waiting too long hun :-(

Well iv kept her in today and my kitchen is in the shade with nice cold tiles but the bathroom is a little sun trap so she cant sleep on the window sill in the sun and go in the shade if shes too hot, i just feel awful for not taking her sooner but shes still my friend and shes still purring so thats the main thing! xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, hope you got off okay and sending you loads and loads of luck and positive thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know result! 

Aw don't feel bad, your vet said you could try sudocream on her and it was worth a try, you could have saved yourself some pennies. The cold tiles will be soothing for her :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xx

The plane alongside us has moved, I assume to queue for take off so hopefully not much longer but who knows :shrug:


----------



## cathgibbs

FX she uses her little brain and lies down on them!!

Woohoooo FX hun!! how long does it take to get there via plane? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Not long, under an hour :)


----------



## cathgibbs

:happydance: xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Safe flight hun xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you've finally managed to take off mrs d! And all the best of luck for your scans :hugs:

Sath I've always wanted a cat but that's the thing that puts me off, them bringing animals in (dead or alive lol!). 

Cath poor little Dora! Is there no antihistamine or anything that she can have for her allergies?

Cupcake how are you coping with this heat again today? We had to have a fan on all night and Emilia is permanently just in a nappy and pair of knickers and that's it! And I'm sorry to say Hun that apparently the weekend will be hotter!

Well my diet completely went to pot the last couple of days! Couldn't resist a BBQ and a few wines on Sunday so felt a little hungover yesterday and ate crap to feel better lol!! But I'm back on it today. I think I was annoyed as well that I hadn't lost any weight at all so thought why bother? But back to it today, keep seeing my reflection of my flabby belly and think I need to give it more of a go!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I have been giving her antihistamines hun but shes scratched her poor skin soooo much now its gone (TMI ALERT) really sore, leaking puss and very septic looking so im putting ointment on it until she goes to her apt - we have all her insurance docs ready as DF and I think they will want to keep her in over night as shes not drinking as much as she should be so thats why shes indoors until the forceable :-( Silly girl :-(

Awww bless her how is she coping in this heat? Is she ok?? Dont beat yourself up about it hun you have to treat yourself now and then and you have been doing so good - its the summer! Its the law to have a bbq now and then :-D 

Iv heard its going to get warmer too - im buying a pool after work although I really cant afford it with Dora and the vet etc but if im going to be skint atleast ill be in a pool nice and cool haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor Dora that sounds awful for her! 
Good plan on the pool cath!! Chill out in your garden nice and cool! 

Emilia is ok in the heat but I'm constantly paranoid she's too hot! 

I'm watching Grease at the mo, it's too hot in the garden for Emilia at the min, and I forgot how good lookin John Travolta used to be!


----------



## cupcake1981

My mum has told me fibs then as she said that its supposed to be getting cooler in the next few days, unless she told me that to try and cheer me up. We have a fan on all night in the bedroom too Bailey, id never sleep otherwise.

Bailey dont worry one day off the diet wont hurt, and its summer so thats what BBQs and wine are for!

Cath sorry poor Dora is suffering. Im jealous of your pool. Im so depressed at the thought of not being able to move for nearly 2 years at least now, i wish we had a garden so much, id kill to be able to go out and stick my hot feet in a paddling pool :(

Bailey/Cheryl, how many newborn size sleepsuits and vests did you buy before having your bubs? I have about 10 sleepsuits and 7 vests, do i need more? Dont want to buy loads in case i have a large baby but dont want to not have enough and be needing to wash all the time. What size clothes did people generally buy you if they bought you presents to?


----------



## baileybubs

Everyone pretty much bought us bigger sizes cupcake, most of which she is still yet to grow into!
I would say you might need a few more depending on how much of a sicky baby he is. Emilia was pretty good but even she needed changing 3 times in a day sometimes, still does lol! You'll probably find most people won't buy you first size clothes coz they think they will grow out too quickly.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh sorry hun its only going to get slightly warmer but you will feel it being pregnant and that :-( go and get a bowl that you would put in the sink and fill it with cold water and put your feet in that hun? So sorry to hear that you wont be able to move for 2 years :-( that sucks big time hun :-(

I think i take my house for granted - Our garden is a mess tbh but we have a concrete path which is wide enough for me to sunbathe on but the grass either side is a MESS and the dog just ruins everything - its on a bit of a slant too so we have no idea how we are going to work the pool - especially with the dog but I dont care I bet my neighbours will have a right bitch about us having a pool out our 'mess of a garden' but their just jealous!! haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It does sound like I might need a few more with 3 changes a day lol! Thanks for the info! If people ask us what we want ill say bigger sizes anyway x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah when he's little you only want to have him in vest suits and sleep suits anyway, then when he gets into 0-3 months sizes when he's about 2 months old probably put him in t-shirts and pants more, that's what I did anyways. 

Who cares what your neighbours think cath, do it anyway! 
Our garden was a mess til we paid someone £100 to sort it! Was worth it though, now I feel like I can keep on top of it, I couldn't before coz of being preggers and df kept saying he'd "do it tomorrow" lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh hun I wish ours would cost £100 to sort out :-( Its looking more like £3-4k as it needs all the concrete steps to come up new concrete laid, rendering the back of the house its a LOT of work that needs going on but apparently it will be done next year - i was told this last year aswell but as they asy....a builders house is last to be done! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

cathgibbs said:


> as they asy....a builders house is last to be done! xxx

My sister days the same Cath!

Maybe ill get a few more bits then as 9 will only last 3 days won't it! 

Yeah I'm feeling quite depressed about the moving thing actually, feel trapped in our flat now and hubs and I are bitching at each other about it x


----------



## baileybubs

Is there no way that you could rent a house for the time being and rent out your flat cupcake? 

Ah right cath, ours was just the garden, or jungle as it came to be lol! To be honest if it was our own there's more work we'd do but as we rent, once again I can't be bothered paying and our landlady won't as its passable as it is.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've been quiet but I'm having a really hard time with the husband I feel like he leaves everything to do with Leo for me all he does is moan tht Leo's hard work and yest I was getting my hair done stopping and starting to see to Leo and he came in from work and went straight out the back sunbathing not even asking if I need help so I cud finish with the hair and today I've had 1 txt message all day I sent a pic of Leo at his class he never replied and when I said I thot he wud of txt he asked if I had anything else I'd like to own about I'm so unhappy and can see now last year when I was so desperate to hav a baby it was really me being unhappy with him thinking a baby wud make my life whole... I now feel bad cos Leo is here and I see how boring and huffy he really is I don't kno wot to do...? Sorry for the selfish post. X how do u say to someone are u happy cos I'm not?x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry you are finding it so hard with dh at the mo. Are the problems stemming from before Leo? Or are is it all related to the struggles of becoming a parent? Coz they say that it's a testing time for a relationship when you first have a baby. 
Is it just that he doesn't show any interest in Leo or does he expect you to do everything for Leo because you are on maternity? 

I'd maybe get your mum to have Leo for the day and plan to do something with dh and tell him exactly how you feel. Tell him you aren't happy and explain why. You have to be honest with him otherwise you will end up resenting him and that won't be good for you, him or Leo.


----------



## CherylC3

My mums watching him on sat for our anniversary. I think it's just I see how selfish he is now.. U kn he hasn't bought Leo one thing with his own money everything was with money ppl gave us plus I buy stuff for him but not once has he came in with something for him. X


----------



## SATH

Cath poor little dora give her a fuss from me. She must be v fed up. 

Cupcake you must be sooo hot def good idea bowl with cold water and ice and feet in. Caths good idea what about renting your flat out and moving. Wherever you are will have such special memories it will be lbbc first home.

Bailey everyone deserves a treat and in this weather bbq and wine are essential. Ive been rubbish too if that helps im not goin to bother gettin weighed tonight.

Cheryl hun sending you the biggest virtual hugs. Some men are useless when it comes ti expressig things. I always remember my mum saying dad got jealous when babies came along do you think its a little of that? Im sure once leo gets older he will be more hands on. Must be so stressful having this little being that depends in you for everything. Saturday sounds good maybe a nice day together and a good talk xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope so Hun the 2 of us are just so huffy with each other. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl sorry you and dh are having a hard time, is your hubby a bit jealous of Leo and all the attention you give him?

Bailey we could rent a house but I can't being myself to pay all that money to rent as to get a decent place would be about double our mortgage currently. 

Well I went to kiddicare after work and got loads of random bits including some more vests and babygro a as I'm panicked I don't have enough now lol. Plus we gave nappies now as hubby bought some today to.


----------



## SATH

How exciting baby shopping. Not long to go cupcake your nearly in single figures!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just as quick post this morning as I run off to the hospital. I got here fine we just sat on the plane for 2 hrs before taking off, but at least it was nice and cool on there (and I had Internet ;) ) I'll catch up later.

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh atleast it was cool on there MrsD and you have free WIFI!! woohooo!!

Have a lovely day and speak later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck mrs d!!

How was your pool Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

I havent been in it yet hun :-( We were so busy last night we only had chance to fill it up but i got a funny feeling the dog is going to burst it as hes out the garden all day - im soooo tempted to book half day but i feel like im taking the piss as i have Friday off too lol xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Eeeek! Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## AmyB1978

Got everything crossed for you MrsD!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies :) today wasn't too bad, same again tomorrow then everything crossed that's the end of it :) I'll keep you posted when I find out more.

Anyway that's enough about me

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry to hear things are huffy between you and your hubby at the moment. I suppose having a baby get in between you and your wife when you have become used to it being the two of you must be hard. Can men suffer with post natal depression?

Aw cath poor Dora, I hope something works for her x

Bailey your garden looks lovely, I hope you are getting put there to enjoy it :) 

Cupcake how are you managing in the heat, are you getting used to it or still really struggling? x

Amy is it today hubby joins you on your vacation? I bet it will be nice for the family to be back together again and a bit of pressure off you x

Sath are you chocolate colour yet haha

Leinz lovely to 'see' you, I hope you and the girls are good, they are looking so alike :) 

I hope all the diets are going well but don't be too tough on yourselves if you have a little treat x

I have managed to do a bit of shopping today in the sales and bought 2 dresses, a pair of trousers and a top :) there's always an upside to more treatment, I get to go shopping!


----------



## SATH

Hey mrs d so glad today went ok been thinking of you. Glad you managed to get some shoppin in. Nice meal out tonight? Good luck tomorrow bet you cant wait for it all to be done and dusted.

How is everyone. Cooler here today. Really feel like i may ov a bit earlier this month or is that wishful thinking. We're at birthday party sat gonna b v drunken affair! 

Cath hope you have managed to get in your pool i sooo want 1. How is dora today? 

Cheryl hope your ok.

Bailey hope youve managed to have a relax in the garden. 

xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hun, no our nice meal is tomorrow night but we'll go out and get a nice pub meal tonight :) have you tried something different this month to bring ov forward? Was it raspberry leaf tea cupcake mentioned? I hope you do it must be so frustrating for you xx

Drunken birthdays always seem like a great idea but for me they write off the next day, I must be getting old it didn't effect me when I was at uni


----------



## SATH

A pub meal will be lovely too yum yum!! Yep im on the raspberry tea and my accu out on some diff herbs and from day 14 i have to drink this gross tea but shes hopeful. 

I will be out of it on sun! I barely drink these days im gonna try and have the odd special gin ie soda water and hopefully no-one will notice. Forecast is good and i wanna be in the garden not in bed hungover cos it def gets worse with age! Are you gonna get some shoppin time tomorrow?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Glad today went ok mrs d and yay for the shopping! Enjoy your pub meal tonight!

Sath I'm the same, I had drinks on Sunday and pretty much wrote off Monday, I couldn't be bothered doing anything!! And it was so bad for my diet coz then I ate rubbish on Monday too! But it was worth it, I had a fab evening Sunday lol! 
Fingers crossed the gross tea and rlt work for you Hun!

Afm Emilia had her 2nd vaccinations today and she cried more this time! Think she's more aware this time so the shock of it probably upset her more! She's ok now, hopefully she won't have a grumpy night again like last time she had her jabs


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha special gin ;) I'm the same I'd rather not drink much and enjoy the weekend, we don't get enough nice ones. I've got everything crossed with he herbs making a difference.

I've got a much longer day of scans, bloods etc tomorrow and with our meal in the evening over by buck palace I'm not sure how much time we'll have?? Hubby really wants to go up the chard or go across the cable car at Greenwich if we have time

Thanks bailey x
Bailey you looked like you were having a great time in the pics, ah there's always tomorrow to be good ;) and good is boring anyway :)
Aw poor Emilia I hope she doesn't feel too bad from it :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Where are you going for your meal mrs d?

Bailey can she have some calpol later to make her feel better?


----------



## baileybubs

I hope you get enough time then tomorrow mrs d to go and do a bit more round London. How are you doing with the tiredness today?

Yeah we had a really good day on Sunday me, df and Emilia so I don't regret it too much. Like you said, being good is boring lol!

I'm about to give Emilia her bedtime bottle and put her to bed now so we'll see if she's grumpy, fingers crossed! I'm just glad it's been done, I hate seeing her get her jabs!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she's had some calpol cupcake, although silly little missy spat half of it out coz df gave her too much at once! I love the smell of it though, reminds me of when I was young lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

We were given a red letter day meal at the Hilton at green park so hopefully it should be nice :) 
I was really tired yesterday but I think it was the travelling that made it worse, I feel tired but better today thankfully

Aw I hope she's not to grumpy for you tonight bailey x


----------



## SATH

Brave little Emilia hope she isnt grumpy poor little poppet injections are not fun now glad we dont remember them as babies.

Good luck 2mz mrs d think of your lovely meal out to get you through. Ive heard the cable car is great so hope you get time.

Cupcake how you doin hun? Is it a bit cooler with you def is here. Any purchases today. I baby windowshop, prams, cots, baby bouncers anythin!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks sath x
Haha me too I was looking at the gorgeous little outfits today in next soooooo cute


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Sath, cooler, really? I'm still hot sadly. No more baby shopping today, I should stop really else ill have nothing to do on maternity!


----------



## baileybubs

It's not any cooler here either cupcake. I burnt myself more walking to the doctors!

Thanks Sath, she is a brave little sausage lol! 

And she isn't grumpy thankfully but she had just fallen asleep and my stupid neighbour decided to go out on his motorbike and was revving it up which woke her coz of course all our windows are open so it was loud!! Now she's still awake but touch wood not fussy!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh and your meal sounds fab mrs d, you'll have to describe it to me in great detail so I can "eat" vicariously haha!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d glad yest went well good luck for today..x

Cath I was jealous of ur pool looked a good one. X

Bailey Leo was the same after his jags on mon really crabby all night..x

Cupcake not long till mat leave now :) x

Sath how u doin missy?xx

Well me and hubby had a chat he said our relationship is under stress thru leo, I hav a feeling he's only staying with me cos of Leo he said u need to think of Leo now if we're going to separate I told him if I'm not happy and we did Leo will not suffer.. I really do love him but Leo is very hard work with his reflux he's constipated the one min and the runs the next and his endless screaming on the bottle now it is just making us both snap and argue with eachother... I've cried all night thinking about it all and worrying I'm slipping into depression cos of it all xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Cheryl massive :hugs: to you hun. my nephew suffers really bad with his reflux and for the first year of his life he was in an out of hospital and put a massive strain on my sisters marriage so her and my BIL ended things and he moved in with his mum a few doors away just so my eldest nephew would see him a lot more but they patched things up a few months back and they are back together now. 

What would make you happy hun? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm so sorry Cheryl. I know Leo might be causing a strain but how do you think things could be eased, if at all? Is there anything either you or hubby could do to make things feel a bit better? Is it that dh isn't helping you that's making you feel rundown and depressed?
My df was complaining that I kept snapping at him and having a go, he said I was being a complete bitch to him for no reason, so we had a chat and I pointed out that I wouldn't keep snapping and having a go if I didn't feel so tired and frustrated and I needed his help, that he wasn't doing the little things I asked like taking the bin out, getting up a little earlier so I could get a shower before he went to work. I apologised for coming across as a bitch and he promised to help me more so I don't get as overwhelmed and since then we've been great. He helps out more and I don't feel I have to nag and have a go as much.


----------



## baileybubs

And when I say we had a chat I mean we had a massive fight and I cried a lot lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Bailey im like that to DF now so god knows what we are going to be like when we have kids!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I think it's cos Leo is a lot of work I've got him back to the drs today again and I'm not leaving till I get something for him my boys never happy and this is making me snap at hubby cos he's trying to say Leo's a nightmare as if he's stubborn when he's in pain he's a baby and too young to be fussy. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl - ill ask my sister what she used for my nephew - he was constantly grizzly and unhappy but after a lot of hosp stays, consultations and allergy tests she had answers and hes constantly happy now xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My df does that too with Emilia, whenever she's fussy or crying and he can't solve it straight away he says "she's being awkward" or "it's all for attention" and I get mad because she's not awkward or attention seeking she's a baby!! She might be in pain or tired, and he thinks if she's been fed, changed and burped she then should magically be ok so clearly she must be crying on purpose to annoy him or summat! 

Cath to be fair I think I was already like that with df too before she was born lol. My favourite phrase was always "if you want me to stop being a nagging fiancée then just do what I ask in the first place and I won't have to keep asking" lol.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahhaa I think men panick aswell dont they? doing it for attention haha that bit made me laugh though!!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, sometimes I forget that men are little more than teenagers lol! My df deffo still has teenage tendencies, I sometimes feel like I have 2 children to take care of, one baby and one teenager haha!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl :hugs: I hope it doesn't come to you and dh splitting up but you have to do whatever it is that will make you happy. You poor thing it must be so hard for you at the moment to have dh to cope with on top of a newborn. Sending you lots of hugs and I hope you can get something that helps poor Leo at your drs appointment today xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey well the doctor has prescribed ranitidine so I hope this works as I've read good things about it online.. He wasn't going to give me anything but I looked like I was going to burst out crying so I think he felt sorry for me. X


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed it works for poor little Leo Cheryl. How are you feeling after seeing the doctor? Has it lifted any weight from your shoulders? 

Mrs d how is it going today? Hope the scans are all over and done with and you are enjoying London and the lovely day we are having. 

Cath did you say you have a long weekend now? Get in that pool!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl thats fab news!! fx itll work for poor Leo now - When did you say your mother has Leo overnight?

Currently still in work Bailey and the trains are severly delayed as theres been an accident on the tracks :-( so I dont think ill be getting home till late but tomorrow is pool day!!! ALL DAY!! Well after my cleaning! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I just hope it works. They are taking him sat overnight. My mil has took him a walk in the pram and been away for ages I'm so worried its roasting out there and she's in her 70s starting to panic. Aw nightmare cath. X


----------



## SATH

Cheryl so glad the doctor gave you something for little Leo. A nice evening out good sleep and things might all seem better. Remember to take care of yourself in all this. Leo wants his mum and dad to be happy whether their together or not.

Cath ive joined you in long weekend. Got lots of time owing so sod it the suns shining. Hope you get home okay.

Mrs d honeybun its all over. Have a fab meal out a very nice bottle of wine. This time next month you'll be in 2ww!! 

Bailey how are you. How how Emilia after her jabs. How is the diet gonna im so bad i cant stop im blaming my new accu tablets not my willpower! 

So just weeded front garden gonna do back when its cooler. No work tomorrow a day of baking - me that is golden pine before i hit mahogony.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw swath send some baking my way I'd love to hav the time for baking or sitting in the garden well tomoro I'm colouring my mums hair and she will watch Leo for me t get waxed I'm like a hairy monster lol..x


----------



## SATH

Ouch have fun being waxed always worth it in the end! I'll enjoy some sunbathin for you. Golf widow again tonight and then im out for a curry tomorrow with girls from work yummy


----------



## baileybubs

That's my plan for tomorrow too Sath, even though I only really go red lol, the curse of being an Irish descendent with slightly red hair and pale skin haha!
The diet is going well again now. When df is at work I do great, it's when I'm with other people I can't control myself. I get food and drink envy!!

Cheryl I'm still yet to even go get my haircut since before Emilia was born lol! Never get chance!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno u just don't hav the time bailey. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your baking girl whether it be yourselves or cakes ;)

I'm currently waiting on seeing the consultant before I leave but I doubt he'll have any results this quick

Cheryl enjoy your waxing, not sure those words should go together and I hope a little you and hubby time together tomorrow will help :hugs: 

Enjoy your day off sath, the forecast was 26 for London today but as yet it's overcast

Bailey enjoy your garden :) 

Cath I think you are off today too, enjoy!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I was MIA yesterday was quite busy at work for once and then food shopping!

Cheryl I'm so sorry you and hubby are having these issues, I hope you manage to resolve them and things don't go wrong with you two. Having a baby is such a strain on a relationship, things will hopefully get better as Leo gets older and easier.

Mrs d I hope you can get some results today and that they are great ones! How was your meal last night? Are you flying home today? 

Cath and Sath (ooh that rhymes lol) enjoy your days off in the sun! 

Bailey you ok chick? Glad Emilia wasn't too bad after her jabs, such a good girl. 

AFM I am on single digit weeks now! Altho part of me thinks hell be really late anyway so maybe not! I'm off work to today, yey! Hopefully well get our nursery finished this weekend as my stickers etc have arrived, well some of them anyway x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yes mrs d please tell us all about your meal! Was it good?

How did it go with the consultant?

Cupcake how are you today? Are you off again? Emilia was fine after her jabs, little angel. Although last night she woke up about 10 times! She went straight back to sleep again once I gave her her dummy but I've no idea why she kept waking up.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad Emilia was fine after her jabs :)

I hope you are all enjoying your long weekends off :)

Afm unfortunately no results till a week Monday, apparently the consultants only get results on Fridays at their group/team meets and mine wouldn't get processed till next week so they won't know till next Friday and mines off, so I'm to call a week Monday :( I'm not surprised so not too bothered. I'm am now on my long term meds so that's a step in the right direction.

Oh I forgot to say I'm back home now :)

Our meal was good thanks, we had a champagne cocktail on arrival then we both has the duck breast to start with greens and mango then hubby had the fillet steak and I had the cod. I think my body was crying out for some iodine coz all I wanted was fish of some sort. Then we both had the lemon tart for pud mmmm it did cost us another £50 on top of our voucher for a bottle of wine, a coffee and a supplement for having the fillet


----------



## SATH

Oh mrs d sounds like you had a lovely meal. You on thyroxine now what dose they started you on thats another step closer. 

How has everybodies day been. Think we'v all pretty much been off work. Ive had a lovely bake no burning just gettin darker. Out for curry tonight gonna be hot!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d more waiting!! But at least you are on your permanent meds now and that much closer to ttc!!
Have you been taking FA and other pre-natal vitamins did you say?

Sath did you have a good day baking lol? I've had a nice day, some of it in the sun, but Emilia has been grouchy pants today. She didn't sleep well last night. 
I'm well jeal of you going for a curry, would love to go out for a curry it's been ages!! In fact I might see if MIL will look after Emilia on Monday and me and df can go for a curry lol!

Cupcake thank you for my stuff! Gonna try the hair treatment tonight and see if it can help this rats nest lol! I've never got the chance to do anything with it this days, not even dry it so its a dry, frizzy mess that just gets put in a bobble lol!
How are you coping with the heat Hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh sath enjoy your curry, Friday night is normally my no cook night but as we've eaten out all week and we need to do supermarket shopping anyway we'll just get something easy to bung in the oven :)

Yup they've started me on 75mg but it hasn't had any effect yet, I'm tempted to take a liothyronine just to get going but I'm a bit scared to, think I'll just try and get through the weekend then if I haven't started to feel better I'll call my dr. What dose are you on hun? 

You lot are teasing me with your goodies, mine are going to take days yet, damn post but thank you cupcake

Bailey and sath glad you had a great day today but sorry emilia kept waking up you must be shattered. I need to put a treatment on my hair too, being off my meds has made it so dry :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy birthday Amy. I hope you are having a great day xx


----------



## baileybubs

I am a little tired lol, she woke almost hourly! Then by 6am she wouldn't go back to sleep. Think an early night is in order for me! 

Your meal sounded lovely by the way! And not bad just £50 added for wine etc. it's always the wine that doubles the cost of our meals lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

We only had one bottle! Oh and one coffee :) 

An early night is in order for me too, I'm so tired and I've barely slept while I've been away, dh has just informed me that we have to be on the boat motoring away by 10am, I so need a good lie in to refuel, but it looks like im not getting it tomorrow. Apparently the meds I take now can take up to 2 weeks to be processed in my body so I'm not going to feel better in the short term :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh only one bottle, that's actually not that good then!! Was it at least a nice bottle of wine though? 

Think I'm gonna go to bed in a mo, it's so early but so shattered lol! I hope the new meds kick in soon for you mrs d and you feel less tired. Are you still drinking lots of coffee.


----------



## MrsDuck

It was nothing special, only slightly better than the house wine, but it was a nice meal so we didn't mind

I'm just cooking dinner now then I'm going to bed too. Yup currently have a coffee in my hand, it's been the only thing that has kept me going, I need to ween off it now and thanks for reminding me about my prenatals I'll start them back up :) 

I hope you have a better night tonight xx

I won't be back online till Sunday now as we'll be bobbing at see and no free wifi there :(

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Have fun on the boat mrs d, hope you have a lovely weekend!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey, if I'm honest I could really do without it this weekend :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I hope your day goes ok then Hun, or just tell hubby to leave you in bed all day and go out on the boat by himself lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd love to bailey but its for overnight so I've dragged my tired bum out of bed so off we go :)

Sorry you had an early morning this am, I hope you have time for a little nap later :) 

Have a great day girls and Cheryl I hope all goes well tonight xxxx


----------



## SATH

Have a lovely time on the boat mrs d couldnt ask for better weather. Im on 75mcg too but ive started taking 100mcg 3 days a week and i feel better and level was good so gonna stick with it. Hope you get to snooze on the boat.

Bailey hope you got some sleep. Curry was yummy very healthy cos i went for saag well healthy in my head. Day in the garden for me then birthday party tonight house looks a state but too nice for that.

Cupcake hope your managig to keep cool.

Cheryl good luck for your night out.

Amy hope your enjoying your hols.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well I hope it can be as nice as possible for you today and tonight mrs d!

Sath at least it was the healthier option, I'm bad at thinking "if you're gonna do it wrong, do it right" and if I'm gonna be a little unhealthy may as well be a lot unhealthy if that makes sense lol!!
I have my friend coming round today for a day in the garden and a catch up, I will no doubt have some wine today and be bad! But I've been good the past few days, as long as I don't have too much wine I guess! I'd have vodka as its less calories but I just don't feel like its a relaxing in the garden kind of drink, it seems too strong for that!


----------



## SATH

Hope you've had a lovely day in the garden. I have red face ni amount of makeup is hidin it. Posh frock on now just dont sweat!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, :hugs: i hope that you and DH are enjoying your night off/out. I also hope the medicine starts helping leo really soon! <3

MrsD, you are done!! Keeping everything crossed and eagerly awaiting the good results. I hope you get some r&r on the boat!

Cupcake, single digits! Woohoo! Can't wait to see nursery pictures when it is done.i hope you are feeling ok.

Bailey, hopefully little miss will sleep better tonight! I hope you had a lovely day with your friend. 

Sath, I hope,you are having a good weekend. Stay out of that sun at least until your red face goes! 

Cath, any more wedding planning? Are you still,doing the gem shoes? And how is that pool treating you?

We are still away... We go home on Tuesday, so just a few more days. I'm looking forward to being home, Emily is having fun some of the time but having some pretty serious and frequent meltdowns as well as trouble sleeping. I finally gave up and she and I are sharing the full bed and DH is sleeping on the couch. We were both so tired and I couldn't do it anymore. I'm hoping she goes back to her crib ok at home. I have had a chance to see some old friends and then ton of time with family so that's good. As much as I am looking forward to being home I know I will be lonely as I've gotten kind of used to constant people everywhere!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I hope you had a good party and your red bits weren't too sore x

Amy enjoy the last few days of your holiday x

Cheryl how did yesterday go? x

I hope everyone is enjoying the gorgeous weather, cupcake I know you won't be and I hope it's not too unbearable for you xx

I had a lovely day boating around the island, back home now and laying on my sunbed in the shade

Sath I think my thyroxine is just kicking in now, it takes a long time hey, my liothyronine is almost instant. How long do you wait after taking it before eating?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies the ranitidine was awful he was bringing up water so he's now on wysoy they think he's maybe lactose intolarante.. Last night was great so nice to hav time together as husband and wife for a change from mummy and daddy it was perfect. How are u ladies doing?x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you had a great night with hubby:) Poor Leo, I hope they can find something that works for him.


----------



## SATH

Mrs d did you have a lovely time out on the water? Glad the meds are kicking in. I tend ti have mine as soon as i wake up then eat in bout 30 mins ive never been told any different. My stomach is rarely empty.

Party was good last night. Ive not had any sun today boring jobs like supermarket ironing and cleanin. Now settling down to watch dvd. I got almost peak opk today v early for me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whooooo hooo :happydance: yay for O. Boo for housework though

I had a lovely time thanks and the water was like glass coming home today, I'm shattered now though. That's what I read to do, wait at least an hour before eating, I thought about taking it at bedtime but I suppose you sometimes end up eating late.

Enjoy your DVD xx

A week tomorrow till results eeeek! 

I think I'm off to watch tv in bed


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so excited about you getting your results! Can't wait to hear nothing but good news!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw can't wait for u to get ur results too. X


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD - Will you get your results in time for you to ttc next cycle?

Morning everyone how are we all today?!

I fell down the stairs this am - ouch! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath hope ur ok... X

I'm ok just worried about Leo and his milk as usual. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch cath hope you are ok x
I have to phone for my results next Monday eeek!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cheryl Have you got another apt lined up hun? If Leo is anything like my nephew it will take a while before they find something thats of use for him hun :-( how arey ou and hubby??

Eekkkk MrsD its soooo bloody exciting!! We need a countdown now!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw countdown is on mrs d..x

I've to go tomoro.. He's been put on wysoy it's made such a difference but it gets awful reviews when u google it so I'm very worried but hes still sick and constipated.Me and hubby had a chat and sat was great just the 2 of us xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well. Sorry ive been so quiet all weekend, id like to say it was becuase i was so busy with fun social engagements, but sadly in reality it was cos ive been being a hot, miserable, grump all weekend! I honestly did not step out my front door all weekend and have been permanently chained to a fan! Bailey i know you are going to start TTC at Christmas but i would honestly think carefully about that as your baby will be due same time as LBCC and being pregnant in the summer is no fun whatsoever!

Sath - Yey for O sooner this cycle, i wonder if the RLT has brought it forward at all. Hopefully AF wont come sooner and you have a nice long luteal phase. Has hubby cooperated this cycle?

Mrs D are you back at work yet or giving it some more time for your meds to kick in first? I cant believe you just call up for such important test results? Im surprised that you dont get a doctor to talk them through etc with you at least. 

Bailey, hopefully DF doesnt have super sperm (at the moment anyway!) and you wont catch the egg! If your OPK is still proper negative you are probably ok i guess arent you. How is bubs coping in this heat? Must be hard keeping a baby cool. Is she drinking lots of water as well as her formula?

Cheryl im glad you and hubby had a good talk, did you come to any agreements or ways to deal with the issues going forward? Sorry Leo is still suffering so badly. Have you thought anymore about the goats milk? Might be worth a try?

Cath i am beyond jealous of your pool, it looks LUSH! Hope you didnt hurt yourself with your tumble this morning.

Amy hope you are still enjoying your vacation, i bet you will be glad to come home though and get Emily settled again.

I have my whopping cough vaccination this afternoon, eeek. Its all starting to feel quite real now, and im starting to feel a bit scared about the big day!!

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh Cupcake I bet its been absolutely horrible for you hun - have you found a way to cool off? If you had a garden hun I would have posted my pool for you to cool off on in :-(

Im ok hun lol just grazed my arm but i was carrying Dora down the stairs so I squeezed her when I fell so she went a bit mental and scrammed me - hurt my back too lol! im so dopey! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's horrid Cath, altho I did have a nice nap (first one this pregnancy!) yesterday afternoon cos I was so warm so every cloud. Tbh as long as I'm in front of a fan I'm ok, but my cars air con is broken so don't even want to drive anywhere!

Aw you silly thing!

I see you are cd16, are you ttc this cycle? x


----------



## cathgibbs

can you sleep with the fan on? Stick your feet in a bowl of cold water aswell hun that'll cool you down a treat! 

I had a nap out the garden Saturday afternoon- was lush! Yep still ttc hun - my cycle is all to cock tho :-( Had a pos opk Sat along with ewcm (well I 'though't it was pos!) neg in the afternoon then very very dark Sun and today and major creamy cm yest and today!? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah we sorted it... Yeah cupcake 9 wks :) exciting xx

Aw cath I hate how our bodies play tricks on us. Xx

They wysoy was still making him sick so I just gave him aptimal 1 with the gaviscon back to the drs tomoro :( we are going to wean him at 17 wks 4 to go :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, hope you all enjoyed your weekends!

Cupcake aw I'm sorry you are feeling it so badly, I bet it's awful!! You should come up north, we've had nowt but cloud today so far, much cooler today. 
Oh yeah never thought about that about being due sept. 

Cheryl sorry the wysoy doesn't seem to be helping either. But I am glad you and hubby had a good night on Saturday, is everything ok with you two now? Are you still planning on ttc at Christmas?

Mrs d yay I can't wait til you start ttc!!! I just know your scan results will all be great Hun!
Was the day at sea ok for you? Hope it wasn't too tiring!

Sath ooooh yay for O!!! Did you "get" hubby? 

Cath ouch Hun! I bet that hurt! Be careful missy lol! So do you think you have o'd yet or still waiting?

Amy I'm sorry Emily has found it hard at times, I bet you can't wait to get home now, hope you have a safe trip home tomorrow!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol im a d*ck at times hun im constantly covered in bruises from walking into stuff haha! I have no idea chick - im in limbo at the mo! 

How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I can understand that. I'm so clumsy! How I didn't kill myself when I was a chef I do not know lol!!

I'm ok today, less nervous now about if we have caught the egg, I'd love it but the risks are a bit nerve wracking, plus I'm sure everyone and his dog would be busy telling us it's too soon!

Aw sorry you are in limbo Hun, sucks when cycles are out of whack. I actually don't know what's happening with mine since that stupid cerazette. Still gettinh negative opks (but that might be a good thing after the ooops on Saturday).


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha Thats what DF says to me - plus i sleep walk and DF found me sleeping at the top of the stairs Friday morning haha woops! I was warm lol! I didnt know you used to be a chef hun! is that how you and df met?

I bet especially after having a C-sec but F what other people think hun - their opnions mean nowt! My cousin is 4 months pg and her little boy is 7 months and she had a few 'ohhhh isnt it a bit soon?!' but she jsut ignores them! 

Are you using any contraception at all now hun or just the good ol' withdrawal method? I think 'think' I might be ov as im having a few ov pains and my tests today have been almost pos/very VERY dark but no EWCM so I guess ill be using good ol pre seed tonight! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Actually no I met df when I had a bar job to help me get through uni lol! Typical that I am now marrying a chef after being one for 7 years and my mum is a chef too lol. It's funny when they compete to on who's the better cook, lots of yummy food for me hehe!

Fingers crossed you are o'ing then and df cooperates so you can catch that egg lol! Deffo go with the preseed. As you know I am an advocate of it lol!

Yeah the good old fashioned pull out method or condoms, depends how df is feeling lol! After the nightmare with the cerazette I can't be arsed with hormon based contraception seen as we will be ttc again soon anyway.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahha oohhhhhhhhhhhh lots of nice food!! You should have them have a 'bake off' on a weekly basis hun if theres food for you! I know I would yummmmm!!

Well I just told DF that im ov and we are dtd tonight and he said he might be too tired after the gym - well he can deposit his swimmers then go to the gym lol! we dtd last on Sat so SHOULD be ok? 

The pill buggers our bodies up aswell doesnt it hun so just stick to the pull out method or just use opks to see when your ov and work it around that - problem with them is though it could be next one day and blaring pos the next so not so good lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's the problem, if my cycles were more regular I'd just use opks but like you say we could dtd then next day blaring pos opk!! And mine go from completely blank one day to positive the next so I don't even see a build up lol!

You SHOULD be ok with dtd sat if you are o'ing today but I would say that if df has the energy to go to the gym he has the energy to dtd first lol! May as well give it more chances lol!


----------



## SATH

Hey everyone how are you. 

Cupcake it must be awful in this heat for you. Rubbish that the aircon in the car has broken too. Are you getting nervous about the birth its not long now.

Mrs d 1 week till results whoop whoop!! Ttc next cycle cant wait.

Bailey have you been having fun!! 

Cath ive been so jealous of your pool i want one! Im so clummsy too i literally fall over my own feet. Sounds like we're both having funny cycle.

Ive had ewcm and darkenin opk but not quite peak now got creamy cm with lots of ov pain. Not sure what is going on i dont normally ov till day 20 so this is mega early. No temp rise yet. Caught oh on sat so gonna try bd tonight too cant believe role reversal these days me tryin to seduce him!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you poor thing, water is definitely best for keeping cool, put your feet in a bucket of cool water xx

I'm pleased that I don't have to go back to get my results, that I can get them over the phone. I do have an appointment with my consultant here at the beginning of August but I didn't want to wait the extra week to find out there

Bailey I missed your oopsy on Saturday, so you'll be in the tww this month :) 

Cheryl I'm glad all is good again with you and hubby x

Ouch cath you poor thing, how is Dora now? x

Sath keep :sex: and keep poas and hopefully there will be :spermy: there whenever you do ov x

First day back at work today was pants, when is the next bank holiday haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning, another beautiful day :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning MrsD! How you feeling chick? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, how are we all today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath, I'm not too bad thanks hun, just counting down the days till next Monday, plodding along as normal. How's the tan going? x

Bailey are you doing anything nice this week in the glorious sunshine? x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm visiting my parents today to pick up my new car, and we are staying over and having a family BBQ. I was expecting it to be cloudier here as its coastal but its glorious! Then on Saturday it's my FIL's birthday so we are having a family BBQ with them too.

Have you got any nice plans mrs d?

How are you today cath? Planning to go in your pool again?


----------



## cathgibbs

not long MrsD!! 6 more sleeps!! you excited/nervous??

Bailey sounds like a lot of BBQs coming up hun :-D the weather is beautiful isnt it?

No tan or pool im afraid - back in work as of yest :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that sounds great, you can't beat a barbie :) whoo hoo for picking up your new car. How is df getting on with his lessons? 

No plans at the mo for me but we are planning on taking a couple of weeks off in August to take the boat away, Sod's law the weather will be crap then though :( 

Cath boo for being back at work. Is your garden still sunny when you get home? 

I'm ok about my results at the moment but come the weekend I'll be pooping my pants :( 

How is Dora now? 

Happy anniversary Cheryl xxx


----------



## SATH

Bailey how exciting getting your new car bet you cant wait. Hope you have lovely bbq too. 

Cath sucks being back at work doesnt it. I get to sit and looks through a tiny dirty window at the sunshine boo hoo!! How is little Dora. Ive been tryin to teach my two the catflap in to garage. Their not the brigtest or they think going in garage is below them no sofas to sleep on tut tut.

Mrs d wont be long now last few days. Bet you cant wait to get away. Maybe conceiving a little water baby! Where are you planning to sail too? 

Cupcake hope your ok.

Cheryl how is Leo doing hun, any better. Poor little chap bet you cant wait to wean him.

Amy is your hols over now. Hope Emily settles back in to her normal routine.

Afm i have no idea what my body is doing. No temp rise yet, -opk today but cm varying from none, creamy then ew soz tmi but i have no idea. We've bd every other so far and i'm gonna try keep that if oh is behaving i dont want to push it. Ive got sore throat today yuck.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha posh pussies ;)
Could the hot weather have distorted your temps? Did you sleep uncovered or something? Didn't you say you had an almost positive opk the other day, could you have just missed it changing that last bit darker and you've already o'd? 

This ttc business is just too complicated for me, but it sounds like you've covered your bases with every other day :sex: I've got everything crossed for you :)

We are planning on going along the Brittany coast with 2 other boats, but I think it is going to be around my fertile time so it could be quite embarrassing if the boat is rocking and rolling ;) oh and with all hubbys drinking once in harbour, it could be interesting, I foresee some arguments haha


----------



## SATH

Lol mrs d that made me laugh boat rockin n rollin. I tease my friend bout that in her motorhome!! I totally get my oh keeps going for beers after golf - drunk swimmers are not gonna help my old eggs!

It is too bloody complicated. I think i missed the surge im sure ive ov'd already temp will prob go up tomorrow. At least its earlier so hoping for longer luteal phase if no bfp.

Sat in garden its still mega hot.


----------



## SATH

Hol sounds fab too. Do you ever sail to greece that would be my dream sailing round the greek isles paradise


----------



## cathgibbs

Two dats of pos opks and still have ewcm. We didn't dtd last night so im hoping to rape him lol shes fine thanks girls antibiotics have cleared her right up but we got another apt in 2 weeks to see whats causing her to go wild lol ohhh Sath dora will teach them shes so clever she pees in the toilet pol even won us tickets for BGT! 

I think the weather coukd mess your temps up. Its messing mine up but keep dtd every other and your covered chick! 

Mrsd I bet you will be when the weekend is near iv got everything x! We need you duffered woman! Xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Snap I've got my legs out in my garden, I'm baking

No we've got a motor boat not a sailing boat so too expensive to go too far. Hubby used to be into sailing and has done sailing holidays etc but too much like hard work for me haha

I know drunk swimmers aren't going to know which way is up! :winkwink: 

I reckon you are in with a great chance this month sath, you've covered all bases AND your body seems to be in sync, I've got everything crossed for you :) 

Haha thanks cath :) have you heard any more on your appointment?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath I've just read your journal boo for df's sore bits. Man up df we need cath duffered too :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Nope nothing hun mil asked the same question earlier funnily enough lol I knew it was going to take a while tho :-( ahhh mrsd I told him we need to do it tonight sore willy or not I have ewcm for god sake lol

How was work hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha doesn't he know a girls gotta get it if she's got ewcm :)

Chase them hun, I know all too well if you sit back and wait they forget you :( 

Work was ok but it's going to be so quiet once the kids break up. I hate twiddling my thumbs it makes the day so long


----------



## cathgibbs

I know! I did explain to him how important ewcm is and what it looks like etc but he started heaving haha he hates women's stuff lol

Thats what mil said but I don't know? Might just ring and say we are wanting to try again but afraid of another mc so can they hurry the f up? 

Ahhh your work goes quiet during the holidays does it hun? Hopefully tho you'll be too busy looking at thexcalendar and getting your sex days in order to be bored ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw poor df and his sore willy cath lol, what you been doing to him!

Sath I don't know anything about temping but can't imagine they are reliable in this weather! 

Bailey enjoy your bbqs! Love a BBQ :)

Mrs d glad your goodies came today, have you been playing tonight?

Cheryl how is Leo today? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I've got a vision of you showing him your toilet paper and him gagging :rofl: 

Chase, chase and chase hun, do it politely but ask how far up the waiting list you are and how long is it likely to take to get to see the consultant and things like that so your file keeps coming out, otherwise you'll still be waiting this time next year :( I know you are too polite but if I hadn't listened to you lot giving me the same advice I'd still be waiting xx

Yeah we go quiet coz everyone goes on holiday or has their children at home with them driving them mad :( 

I haven't tried anything yet but it all looks sooooo good :happydance: 

Cupcake how is lbcc's nursery coming along? x


----------



## cupcake1981

It's getting there, painted and furniture all built etc, got the decals for the walls and were gonna put them up this weekend. Just need curtains to as the bkackout blind isnt bkackout enough for my liking! Have been making done little crafty bits to, like a lampshade and some coordinating canvasses, and will attempt a cushion to out of some material I bought, it's all a bit random lol, but I don't like to have the same stuff as everyone else lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

No not random at all, it sounds fantastic. I think it's really special when it's made by yourself :) we want pics when it's all done :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I promise I'll post some once my decals etc are up, hopefully this weekend! It's been nice to do some decorating its been ages since I've got to do any!


----------



## SATH

Temp up so i have def ov'd 2 days earlier than usual so fingers crossed i get a longer lp if no bfp.

Cath def chase up your appointment. If your in Wales they have to see you and either treat or make investigat within 32 weeks soz thats depressing isnt it but it should be earlier than that! In England its 18 weeks.

Cupcake cant wait to see pics of nursery lovely that you are making things so much more special.

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Leinzlove

SATH, I stalk this thread yet. Just want to say Happy O!! I hope this month is the one!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake the nursery sounds fab hun!! Love the fact your making things yourself - like MrsD I think its lovely and more personal then as your effort has gone into it!!

Sath YAY for Ov woohooo!! did you do anything diff to bring ov forward?! is it really 32 weeks?! Sh*t on a stick thats long! I think its only been 4 weeks since iv been referred :-( 

MrsD 5 more sleeps! 

Hey Leinz! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how are you all today? Feel like its been such a long day already! Been up since 5.30am and only went to bed at midnight!

Sath yay for O!! Hope that being earlier means you will have a longer luteal phase but even more hope that you caught that eggy and get the bfp! So what dpo are you on now, we need symptom spotting! 

Mrs d not long to wait now 5 days!! I think you should have that boat rockin and rollin regardless and create a little water baby! Who cares what people might think they'd just be jealous hehehe!!

Cupcake I can't wait to see your nursery pics!! It's great you are making stuff, I'm by wry creative in that way, I'm more of a writer than an artist lol! Oh and wore my new nail polish yesterday, it's amazing! Thank you!!!

Cheryl I hope you and dh are doing better now after your lovely evening on Saturday. How's Leo doing? Did you keep him on the wysoy?

Amy how does it feel to be home now Hun? Bet it feels good. I've only been at my parents overnight and I was glad to get home this morning! Hope Emily is well!

Afm got a nearly positive opk and increased cm, not quite ewcm though. I will be amazed at df's super sperm if I do end up pregnant, as well as incredibly nervous and worried, but would still be quite happy. If I hadn't had a c section it wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: leinz 

Sath whoo hoo for ov :dust: 

Bailey I think df would need super spermies to catch from your slip up but who knows :shrug: 

Cath I was just reading about your wedding dress nooooo! Haha

Cupcake enjoy your day under the air con :( 

Amy I bet you are glad to be back home x

Cheryl how is everything with df and did you have a nice anniversary? x


----------



## baileybubs

We had an ooops on Saturday mrs d, df hates condoms so told him to pull out then and he didn't. Stupid and my own fault really I should have insisted on a condom but I don't like them much myself. Actually considering going to see the doc about the possibility of going back on my old pill now my bp is back to normal. I actually feel embarassed admitting that I let it happen again :-( think its because there's such a big part of me that wants another baby, I just know I need to wait though.

How's the tiredness now Hun? You aren't having to drink too much coffee these days? Have you started taking your pre-natal vitamins? Thinking of starting them soon myself.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I know MrsD - it was a moment of madness but its ok now im over it lol the girls in work said its a lovely dress (the Maggie Sottero one I like) but mine is more of a wedding dress and I absolutely love mine :-D I think im going to get a cheap dress to wear in the evening though just incase im too warm or something? 

Got a masseause coming tonight to give me a deep body massage - since i fell down my stairs my back has developed loads of knots and it hurts soooo much!! 

Yeah Bailey see if he can put you on your old pill? Better to be safe than sorry isnt it hun? 

MrsD you at work?

This weather is B E A Utiful! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you bailey, I'd be scared to take the risk after a c section x

Yup back on my folic acid and not relying on coffee, just one when I first get home from work as that's when I feel most tired

Haha cath my thought was you pay so much for the dress that you only wear for 1 day so I was determined to wear my maggie all day and night. I chose maggie sottero Amanda as it had a gorgeous lace up the back, so if it was feeling a bit tight I could loosen it :) 

Oooh enjoy your massage :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I didn't answer your question, yup still at work but I'm going home in a minute, I've done everything I need to do today :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I know thats what I think aswell tbh hun but its going to be sooooo warm out there I think I might flake out in the night lol I asked my mother would she mind if i changed into a diff dress about 9pm and she said no so i feel a bit better lol shes paying for it you see - i might keep it on! You never know ;-)

Oh MrsD That dress is beautiful! I love Maggie dresses! not fussed on lace though and a lot of the dresses seem to be lace these days? I was eyeing up Renee by Maggie its stunning but its not really a wedding dress lol! 

Ohhh go home and enjoy the most of the sun hun!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath enjoy ur massage.. I'm jealous xx

Mrs d it was great me and hubby are cool now :) how's u?xx

Bailey oh imagine u got a BFP u wud be due the same time again lol.. Yeah we're still waiting till dec going to come off my pill this Friday tho.. As I want to use my OPKs and regulate my cycles xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that's beautiful, I find she puts a lot into the backs of her dresses too, after all most of the time is spent with people looking at your back through the service. I can't imagine wearing a full dress in the heat mind, I would have passed out in mine I think. No I don't blame you for changing for the evening

Yay Cheryl I'm glad all is good with you and hubby now. All is good with me too thanks, just counting down the days til I get my results on Monday eeeek!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh a massage cath that's awesome! Enjoy Hun, I love getting proper massages!
As for your dress, when I got married abroad I did get changed into another dress for the rest of the day as I just couldn't take it in my dress in the heat, mine was huge though. 

And I never thought about that mrs d about the detail in the back coz that's what people see most! 
Glad you are only needing one coffee now.
Will you be out on the boat again this weekend? It's supposed to be lovely again.

Cheryl how's Leo today Hun? Is he still being sick?


----------



## SATH

OMG how hot is it!! 

Cath yeah sorry its 32 weeks for Wales from date referral received by hospital. Did you do choose & book or do you have that in Wales? I did that with my referral that way i got to choose doctor and hospital. Not that i ever saw the blood consultant. Always worth chasing and keep chasing that way they book you in just to shut you up that works with me anyway!! Have a lovely massage ooh id love that! 

Bailey hope your not burnin in the sun. How is little Millie moo. Is she happy to be back home. I'm 1 dpo i think so far symptom being a naggy grumpy biatch! I so need a new job. 

Mrs d have you been sat outside tanning those legs! Im doing that with a diet coke lush. Is the thyroxine kicking in. How do you split the tabs i do 3 25mcg but my mum who has now started meds takes 1 50 & 1 25 mcg. I was thinking ive been on them 20 years now crazy. Boat sounds great my idea of sailing would be to have crew and i can sunbath on the deck a girl can dream.

Cheryl hun how is it going?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I'm with you, that's the only way I'd do sailing. Yup I came home at 3.30 ish and sat with my legs and belly in the sun for an hour before going shopping. Never go shopping when you are hungry ooops! 

20 years wow, it's a pain taking tablets every day :( 

I do the same as your mum a 50 and a 25. It is much better than liothyronine already, none of the ups and downs. I'm still not sleeping well, but I think that's a forever thing and I'm still tired but soooooo much better than I was while I was off my meds. I go and give blood middle of next week so they can check how my levels are rising, so Allstate good hopefully :) 

Not sure about this weekend bailey, the tides are rubbish and the forecast although very hot is forecast to be quite windy

Would you get married abroad again bailey or closer to home this time? x


----------



## SATH

Def v dangerous shopping when hungry what naughtiness have you got yum yum.

Fingers crossed your levels rising quick. 2 or under i was told for ttc. Glad their doing their job and your starting to get more energy. I def never have ups and downs on them their v long acting so must admit i do miss the odd day.

Been ages hasnt it i was 18 had measles v ill and then my system attacked thyroid v weird. 

Fresh pasta and garlic bread for dinner i cant be arsed to cook!


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you have been enjoying the sunshine Sath, we've not had much here today it's been a bit cloudy again. Hopefully I will be back out in the garden tomorrow!

I would love to get married abroad again mrs d but df doesn't want to. For me I just feel like we'd have to invite so many people just coz they are family. We both have huge families you see, and there are some I'd like to invite more than others so a wedding abroad would easily resolve that lol!


----------



## SATH

Oh no cloudy its been beautiful here bright blue sky all day!! Hope you get some sunshine. Long may it last.


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for cloud bailey, there aren't any down here. 
We were quite tough when it came to our wedding, if we don't see them or socialise with them then they weren't asked. We were strictly limited on numbers at our chosen venue and we just used that as our excuse. I don't think my work was very happy coz we didn't invite any of them but hey ho, they got over it xx

I was actually quite good sath, I was at m&s so bought a load of those little tubs of salad and pasta things, lots of stuff from their deli, lots of overpriced fruit (but it's worth it coz it's ripe) and I love the olive ciabattas and they are on offer :) I resisted naughties except some packs of yummy cheese biscuits mmmm

But unknown to me hubby also went to waitrose today and bought barbie stuff so our fridge is full to burst :) 

Sath that's really weird, and weird that I'm on the same level of meds and I don't have a thyroid at all. Thanks for telling me I need to be under 2

How come your mum is also on thyroxine, is it hereditary? 

I had planned on pasta for tonight's tea, till I went to m&s haha

Sath and bailey do your other halves like the sun?


----------



## baileybubs

My oh likes to do bbqs in the sun but he doesn't exactly sit in the sun. Not like me lol! Plus with being a chef the hot weather makes his job really uncomfortable. 
Does your oh like the sun?

Oooooh you can't beat the fruit from m&s! Worth the extra cost if you ask me. I get all mine from my local market, it's much cheaper and I find lasts longer than stuff from supermarkets. Although I bought some cherries last week that weren't so clever.


----------



## SATH

Yummy mrs d sounds like a good shop. U love m&s but im banned. It is weird that we're on the same dose i would imagine you will have to go up cos 75mcg is quite a low dose. Yeah it is hereditary normally starts in women at menopause - oh joy. I beat my gran and my mum who both got diagnosed! My sis is always hers tested but its fine shes just over weight.

My oh loves the hot weather but hes not good at sitting in the sun he burns bless him.

BBQ for us on sat no beer for me though or maybe a few sips


----------



## baileybubs

You're banned from m&s Sath lol?!

I burn in the sun too Sath but it doesn't stop me hehe! I've actually gone me of a brown colour now the red has faded lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies 

I'm here stalking but not posting much, too tired to string a sentance together some nights let alone type one!

Glad you are all still enjoying the sun and heat, it's bloody boiling here to, I can't bear it. So hard t sleep anyway when preg let alone during a heat wave to!

Cath I'm jealous of your massage, pregnancy massages are crap, not really relaxing at all!

Mrs d your food sounds lovely I love food like that. I just had an omelette, I'll do anything to avoid using the oven! 

Bailey was Millie up super early again? Glad you liked your polish!

Hey Sath grumpy bitch is always a very early pregnancy sign for me, who knows! 

Hey Cheryl! You ladies are all so brave not being on the pill, I defo want a couple of years break after this one, I've been pregnant almost constantly for the last year, I need a break!!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm thinking I've been more than naive than brave cupcake lol, thinking that I would make sure we always use condoms, it's a lot easier said than done and now I've turned myself into a paranoid wreck! Stupid girl, but whatever will be will be, I can't change it now and if I'm not pregnant learn from my mistakes. I'm trying to take the view that if I am then another baby was just meant to be. 

Sorry you are struggling so much to sleep Hun, I can't imagine how hard it is, after all I went through with my air mattress I can't imagine adding this heat into that equation too!

Yeah Emilia was awake at 5.30am, then asleep on the drive home which of course was me driving, so when they say "sleep when they sleep" it's not always possible lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for getting brown bailey. My dh likes the sun but not the heat too. He's fine as long as there is a breeze, but he's got ants in his pants and can't just sit in it, he's got to be doing something, which is a nightmare when we are on holiday, I never get to just sit by the pool, it's always exploring :( 

Sath why are you banned from m&s? Haha

I agree bailey it's worth paying the extra for ripe fruit. We use little farm shops to try to support the locals for veg that we don't grow ourselves but I won't buy their fruit

Tbh I prefer waitrose to m&s (except for fruit) but I knew it was going to be nice and cold in m&s so really went in to cool off haha

Haha sath you've beaten your nan to it lol does it then get worse? Will you gradually need more as you get older or does it just plateau?


----------



## MrsDuck

At least if you are preggo bailey we get more air bed sagas haha I miss those lol

Aw cupcake not long to go now, rest up while you can hun. It has made me realise how bad being preggo through summer is. I'm glad for you our summer has started so late xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol very true mrs d, can't believe how one person can make such a fuss over an air bed lol! I have to laugh at myself sometimes and how strange I can be haha!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake i do feel for you supposed to be in the 30's down south. Make sure you keep cool as you can. Do those cools sprays help? Bet you lurk around the fridge? 

Good on you gettin a tan bailey dont you just feel better with a tan. I tell my oh tanned fat looks so much better. My diet is rubbish but weighed myself no gain but no loss! 

Yep i am officially banned from m&s tight arse oh!! I darent even go near waitroses. I do sneak in though cos they do lovely deli bits. 

Mrs d my oh is just like. Lie down 5 mins and he starts shall we go do this and that. I send him off to walk the beach. My thyroxine has been v static i was on 50 mcg for 6 months then tried 100 which sent me loopy hyper then been on 75 mcg ever since even though im 3 stone heavier and 20 years later. Oh to be skinny and 20 again! Random but when do you pick brocolli?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath you literally made me lol I take it you were in the garden or else what made you think of broccoli? 

Sath you and me are so alike it's scary and by the sounds of it our oh's are too

You can pick broccoli at any time, when it gets small florettes it's great for frying in butter or in stir fries, or leave it longer for the heads to get bigger, but sometimes they just flower instead of getting bigger so we just pick when we are about to cook and take it as it comes :shrug: 

I'm with you on the weight, my consultant said at least you'll never be fat as the consolation for not having a thyroid, but my stomach is so flabby now although I've stayed a size 10-12 and my boobs have got bigger too. That's why I've been tanning my belly the last few days, it looks smaller already haha

When I was on too much liothyronine the only effect was there was no way I could sleep

I think I'm going to like thyroxine, I already feel more human than I have for the past year

Oh sath there is no way I could survive without waitrose AND m&s

Bailey are you without an air bed altogether now? Did you give it a sacrificial burning once you had Emilia after all the grief it gave you? Haha


----------



## baileybubs

Haha lol, no mrs d I threw the burst ones (both the single and double both of which I had burst lol) in the bin. I've still got the one I managed to get from b&ms for £6, it's still inflated in the nursery haha! I fully intend to use it next time I am preggo, although hopefully I won't burst it this time :rofl:

Is it hard to grow broccoli ladies? I love love love brocolli so would love to be able to grow my own. That and some green beans.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Temp up so i have def ov'd 2 days earlier than usual so fingers crossed i get a longer lp if no bfp.
> 
> Cath def chase up your appointment. If your in Wales they have to see you and either treat or make investigat within 32 weeks soz thats depressing isnt it but it should be earlier than that! In England its 18 weeks.
> 
> Cupcake cant wait to see pics of nursery lovely that you are making things so much more special.
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

Good luck Sath and i hope it's a BFP but if not, then definitely a longer lp!!!


----------



## SATH

Lol mrs d yep i had been waterin and inspecting my broccoli like a proud mama. I love stir fry tender stem yummy. I have some big florets and some little ones.

We definitely are alike spooky that are oh's are similar. Sounds like the thyroxine is better than thd other stuff. You'll know if too much makes your heart race and you just feel buzzy. Tanned flab is so much better isnt it. Im on slippery slope size 14 - 16 big bones thats what it is


----------



## MrsDuck

:hi: ttc. I see you have your appointment yay x

Bailey beans will grow anywhere they are really easy. Broccoli we have a fight with the caterpillars every year and they tend to win, but if you can keep the cabbage white butterflies away from them they are fine, they just take quite a long time compared to other veg

You and your airbeds lol


----------



## SATH

Thanks ttc.

Bailey what is this about blow up beds? I think im missing out on some stories? 

Ive found broccoli easy but it takes up a lot if room will see if its worth it when we eat it.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's not big. Is your oh stick thin, mine is. 

Sounds like you've done much better than us with the broccoli 

Every year we plant a load of sprouts in the hope of eating them at Christmas but every year the caterpillars get the Christmas sprouts :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Ladies you will be regretting all that sun worshipping when you are wrinkley! Very bad for your skin!
> 
> Hows everyones days been? Work is boring as usual, my productivity is zero at the moment!
> 
> Amy you sound like your holiday is making you more stressed than relaxed! hope you enjoy the last few days while hubby is there!
> 
> Well im hacked off, after all my cleaning efforts on Saturday in the searing heat, were not getting an offer from the viewer as suspected, apparently her parents were financing the purchase and despite the fact that she really wants the flat, have said no because of the lack of bath.
> 
> Urgh.
> 
> And i spoke to our financial advisor earlier about coming round to sort out our life insurance, and he basically said that were going to find it almost impossible to get a mortgage while im on maternity leave as all i get is stat pay, so unless we get a buyer and get a mortgage offer approved in the next 8 weeks while im still salaried, we cant even try to sell again until after i go back to work in September 2014. Depressed.
> 
> In other news i worked out today that ive put on 18lbs so far this pregnancy which i dont think is that awful?

Yes i know...i'm bad about the sun...and i do tanning beds from time to time to if i'm getting ready to go on vacation so I don't burn. I just look and feel better when I have a little color. :-(

18 lbs, that not bad at all. You're doing great!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh sath you missed out there, I literally had tears rolling down my cheeks from laughing, there was a new airbed saga almost every night while bailey was heavily pregnant


----------



## SATH

Gutted i miss that wonder if we'll be popping blow up beds.

Yep you got it he's so skinny but he eats loads but never snacks grr! Yep the caterpillars moved on to another plant its riddled with the b*****ds but at least they've left me broccoli. Had 2 courgettes, the potatoes are pretty much ready same with onions. I must try peas next year. Do you do sweetcorn oh thats my fav but i dont have room. 5 more sleeps till results


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey was comfy on hers so maybe :)

My peas have gone mad this year for whatever reason, I've got more than I've ever had before. Yup we do sweetcorn, just shove it in between other things coz it takes a long time to grow or put it in now after digging up something else. I think you can grow corn all year round, it's very hardy and tastes much better cooked straight from the garden than the shop bought stuff


----------



## baileybubs

Wow I'm so impressed with all the veggie growing you two do! Need to start looking into it myself. Do you know if there's anything I can start growing this time of year?

Hi ttc! Hope you are well!

Sath oh my air beds were the bane of my life! I had such bad hip pain when I was pregnant that I couldn't sleep on my bed, so I tried sleeping on our air bed and it was much better, but due to my increasing weight it kept getting holes that I kept attempting to patch up. Then I did the same thing to our double one lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

My hubby wears a 28" waist trousers/shorts and never stops eating/snacking. I'm convinced he's got an over active thyroid but he refuses to ask his dr. I know all the hypo/hyper signs. He's tired all the time, he never puts weight on no matter how much he eats. He doesn't sleep well. It all points to over active thyroid to me


----------



## MrsDuck

Beans and Potatoes you can do all year round. Beans are better through the winter as they don't get greenfly. Spinach and leafy things will be fine too


----------



## MrsDuck

What sort of soil have you got bailey or are you thinking in pots?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d might look into it!


----------



## SATH

Oh bailey i can imagine you lying there then pop flat bed. Bet that is something you dont miss.

Right this weekend some corn is going in. You cant beat snapping some off then bbq and eat it is the best! Lots if shelling peas ahead that brings back childhood memories.

Def sounds like your oh should be test. My oh wears 32 but he has them baggy, no arse in that man!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm thinking more about pots mrs d coz the soil isn't in the best condition in our garden and the dog may be tempted to attack it if its not in pots so I'd need to see what I could grow in pots.

Sath they were all slow punctures so I'd go to bed and wake up on a flat air bed at 3am so these guys would get an update most mornings whinging it had gone flat again lol. Then if attempt to fix it and the same would happen again lol. I never learn!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha no arse :rofl: 

We have to pay for our drs appointments here so he says 'I'm fine, I'll mention it when I next go, I'm not making an appointment for nothing' hmph men! 

Have your peas gone mad too? And our broad beans. Maybe there are more bees this year? Who knows :shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

Any sort of beans will be fine in pots, just stick in a cane or something that it can grow up :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies I've had this ipad glued to my hand all evening, I'm off to track down hubby and go to bed.

Chat more tomorrow, lots of love, night night xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just before I go to bed I thought I'd show you this:-

https://youtu.be/FAjT_WAs56o

We have sparrows nesting in a few locations under the tiles on our roof. Hubby put a camera up on our gutter a few days ago and this morning they came out for we think the first time :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw wow that's awesome mrs d!! How cute!!

Well Emilia woke up at 4.30am today!!! Took me an hour but I managed to get her to go back to sleep, she still woke at 6.30am though so got up with her then. Think I need to be in bed by 9pm tonight!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww MrsD that video is sooooo cute!! 4 more sleeps! 

Bailey have a nap when Emilia naps later hun otherwise you will be exhausted :-(

Sath I think iv already been allocated a consultant - same consultant who performed my lap but If i have the option to see a diff dr so i get seen quicker ill def take that!

Awww cupcake I hate people moaning about the weather but you DEF have my sympathy hun - it must be torture for you hun. Have you found anyways to cool down hun?

My Massage was pure bliss - bloody hurt but my back is so much better thank F lol ohhh and my chart has finally figured out i ov 3 days ago woohoo xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for 3dpo cath! Glad your massage was good and your back is better!

I would nap when she does but it's so hard, takes me ages to fall asleep by which point she's awake again. She's asleep now but of course I'm wide awake. Then she'll sleep again after lunch but I have to go shopping lol. Oh well, she goes to sleep by 7pm so I'll just have an early night.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I hope you managed a little nap today and I hope you got some sunshine after your cloudy day yesterday x

Cath glad your back feels much better after your massage. I loved your note to df haha

I hope everyone had another lovely day of sunshine, this is how I remember summer holidays when I was at school, down the beach every day, being mahogany by the time I went back to school in September :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been quiet but I'm having a really hard time with the husband I feel like he leaves everything to do with Leo for me all he does is moan tht Leo's hard work and yest I was getting my hair done stopping and starting to see to Leo and he came in from work and went straight out the back sunbathing not even asking if I need help so I cud finish with the hair and today I've had 1 txt message all day I sent a pic of Leo at his class he never replied and when I said I thot he wud of txt he asked if I had anything else I'd like to own about I'm so unhappy and can see now last year when I was so desperate to hav a baby it was really me being unhappy with him thinking a baby wud make my life whole... I now feel bad cos Leo is here and I see how boring and huffy he really is I don't kno wot to do...? Sorry for the selfish post. X how do u say to someone are u happy cos I'm not?x

I'm so sorry Cheryl. That stinks. Ugh. Have you sat him down and had a heart to heart lately? :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I know, sometimes I forget that men are little more than teenagers lol! My df deffo still has teenage tendencies, I sometimes feel like I have 2 children to take care of, one baby and one teenager haha!!!

I'm so with you and Cheryl and the others on the hubby's! They are children! Seriously! I wouldn't even give them teenager status. Ugh! It's so annoying most days! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ouch cath hope you are ok x
> I have to phone for my results next Monday eeek!

I will say a prayer for your MrsD, for GOOD NEWS!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw countdown is on mrs d..x
> 
> I've to go tomoro.. He's been put on wysoy it's made such a difference but it gets awful reviews when u google it so I'm very worried but hes still sick and constipated.Me and hubby had a chat and sat was great just the 2 of us xx

I'm so glad Saturday went so well for you two. Sounds like you just needed to reconnect a bit. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Lol mrs d that made me laugh boat rockin n rollin. I tease my friend bout that in her motorhome!! I totally get my oh keeps going for beers after golf - drunk swimmers are not gonna help my old eggs!
> 
> It is too bloody complicated. I think i missed the surge im sure ive ov'd already temp will prob go up tomorrow. At least its earlier so hoping for longer luteal phase if no bfp.
> 
> Sat in garden its still mega hot.

I agree...all of this can be a little too complicated at times. I have no clue what's going on with me. I'm already having symptoms of O and it's early for me too. But my opk's are not showing positive yet and my cm is not right so not sure. i did clomid this cycle too. So i have been getting DH every day and will until i see that we for sure did just to be on the safe side. We'll be worn out after this next week or so. Geesh.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you ttc :) can clomid make you ov sooner? x


----------



## SATH

Mrs d im so jealous i would live by the beach that would be my dream. You have to pay to see dr im intrigued were r u from? 

Bailey hope you have a better night tonight and get to sleep in a little.

Ttc keeping everythig crossed for you. Does clomid give you bad side effects?

Been a crazy day at work then chilled out in the garden its been a hot one.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> OMG how hot is it!!
> 
> Cath yeah sorry its 32 weeks for Wales from date referral received by hospital. Did you do choose & book or do you have that in Wales? I did that with my referral that way i got to choose doctor and hospital. Not that i ever saw the blood consultant. Always worth chasing and keep chasing that way they book you in just to shut you up that works with me anyway!! Have a lovely massage ooh id love that!
> 
> Bailey hope your not burnin in the sun. How is little Millie moo. Is she happy to be back home. I'm 1 dpo i think so far symptom being a naggy grumpy biatch! I so need a new job.
> 
> Mrs d have you been sat outside tanning those legs! Im doing that with a diet coke lush. Is the thyroxine kicking in. How do you split the tabs i do 3 25mcg but my mum who has now started meds takes 1 50 & 1 25 mcg. I was thinking ive been on them 20 years now crazy. Boat sounds great my idea of sailing would be to have crew and i can sunbath on the deck a girl can dream.
> 
> Cheryl hun how is it going?

Oh girl, it's HORRIBLY hot here too!!! I hate it!!! Yuck.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Cupcake i do feel for you supposed to be in the 30's down south. Make sure you keep cool as you can. Do those cools sprays help? Bet you lurk around the fridge?
> 
> Good on you gettin a tan bailey dont you just feel better with a tan. I tell my oh tanned fat looks so much better. My diet is rubbish but weighed myself no gain but no loss!
> 
> Yep i am officially banned from m&s tight arse oh!! I darent even go near waitroses. I do sneak in though cos they do lovely deli bits.
> 
> Mrs d my oh is just like. Lie down 5 mins and he starts shall we go do this and that. I send him off to walk the beach. My thyroxine has been v static i was on 50 mcg for 6 months then tried 100 which sent me loopy hyper then been on 75 mcg ever since even though im 3 stone heavier and 20 years later. Oh to be skinny and 20 again! Random but when do you pick brocolli?

I say that exact thing to my dh! Fat looks better with a tan! Ha!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> :hi: ttc. I see you have your appointment yay x
> 
> Bailey beans will grow anywhere they are really easy. Broccoli we have a fight with the caterpillars every year and they tend to win, but if you can keep the cabbage white butterflies away from them they are fine, they just take quite a long time compared to other veg
> 
> You and your airbeds lol

I do, I do!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Just before I go to bed I thought I'd show you this:-
> 
> https://youtu.be/FAjT_WAs56o
> 
> We have sparrows nesting in a few locations under the tiles on our roof. Hubby put a camera up on our gutter a few days ago and this morning they came out for we think the first time :)

Cute!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I've got everything crossed for you ttc :) can clomid make you ov sooner? x

I believe so MrsD. I was looking at my pregnancy chart from January to see if it did but it didn't. I O'd right on time that cycle on cd14 so I guess we'll see. I'm only cd11 today so hopefully i O soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Mrs d im so jealous i would live by the beach that would be my dream. You have to pay to see dr im intrigued were r u from?
> 
> Bailey hope you have a better night tonight and get to sleep in a little.
> 
> Ttc keeping everythig crossed for you. Does clomid give you bad side effects?
> 
> Been a crazy day at work then chilled out in the garden its been a hot one.

YES, I've been horrible this cycle on it. OMG! Can barely stand to be around myself. Horrible mood swings, very gassy-painful, very tired, very emotional...blah! I just hope it works again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Keep up with the :sex: not long to go till you O, I've got everything crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah fingers crossed ttc that you catch that eggy Hun!!!

Morning everyone!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mrs d 11dpo! Won't be long til new cycle and you are officially try again! Can't wait to see some lines! 

Urgh how hot was it last night? Worse night yet I think, am so tired today. Guess i'm probably not going to be building my sleep reserves up before a newborn is keeping me up all night after all! 

I have to work today first 5 day week in ages, as I'm on a stupid boring course. Rubbish. Gonna have a nap after work tho if the heat lets me as we have to go out for a family dinner tonight, boo, I don't do socialising these days!

Sath I think you have O'd? Any symptoms? 

Bailey lol at all Millie's pooping! Maybe it's the heat? 

Cheryl how's Leo?


----------



## baileybubs

I think she's just realised that this is how to poo lol, and so doing it all the time! Like a new found skill haha!!

I agree the heat was worst last night. At one point I had the fan on full directly on Emilia coz I was paranoid she would overheat!


----------



## SATH

19° at 8 am i should be at the beach!! Definitely was the hottest night. I think i ov'd tues day 18 instead of day 20 no symptoms apart from super emotional. Hun i do feel for you in this heat it is no joke. Shame youve gotta work today at least its nearly weekend and not long till maty leave.

Bailey do you have a poop machine on your hands bless her she is showing you what a clever girl she is!


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad it wasn't just me that thought it was horrendous then! The annoying thing us every time I woke up cos I was hot I then had to pee, then I was properly awake! 

Still it can't last forever! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake SNAP hun!! my first 5 day week too and its killing me lol soooo tempted to book this afternoon off - DF got made redundant yesterday and I have left him a list of things to do and I need to keep an eye on him to make sure he is doing them lmfao! 

Cupcake have you got a fan in your room hun?

Lol Bailey!! a pooping machine haha!! how is she in this heat?

Sath - What DPO are you at now hun?

MrsD only 3 more sleeps!!

TTC Get bding hun and get those eggs!! wohoo!!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo to you guys having to work! Cupcake how long til mat leave now?
You should get a fan in your bedroom Hun, I agree with cath if you haven't already.

Cath oh dear about df being made redundant! What you guys gonna do? Did he get good redundancy pay? Any symptoms yet Hun, I know it's only 3dpo but you never know!

Sath I can't believe 19 degrees at 8am! Me and Emilia have just come back from shopping at the market and its already roasting out there! 

And yeah she's deffo a poop machine at the mo. Bless her!


----------



## cathgibbs

Luckily he found a job yest and starts on Monday but hes off today now so iv left him a list of things to do but yet again he would rather help others out so our house is still half done after 2 years 3 months of living there so im asking my father to do it instead now! yeah his redundancy package is quite good, well he hasnt had it yet but we worked it out to be a few grand. lol no symptoms hun just a few pinches from ectopic side - we shall see - last bfp I didnt really have any symptoms apart from soore boobs!

Aww bless her it could be this weather aswell hun - tmi but in the heat my stomach cant handle it lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah (tmi too!) whenever I go abroad my ibs plays up but I always put that down to ten good rather than the heat, could be a bit of both coz my ibs is playing up at the mo (although I thought that was more down to the wine I've been having at the bbqs lol)


----------



## cupcake1981

I have a fan yes thank goodness! I wouldn't survive without that! I finish 4 weeks today!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo 4 weeks today!!


----------



## SATH

4 weeks yipee that will fly by.

Cath go on take the pm off! I work 1/2 day fri so im home stripped off put washing machine on bikini on now for some hard work sunbathing. I ov'd tues according to ff!


----------



## cathgibbs

4 weeks!! That'll fly by now hun!! woohooo!!

Awww Sath im well jell hun!!

Im currently sat in work in a no air con building bored out of my brain with a fan on me lol, although I have been that bored I have made a little wedding ringbinder with all nice pictures of where we get married etc xxx

P.S I SHOULD really be working haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath boo for df's redundancy but yay for good pay off and getting another job so quickly :)

It was quite breezy last night here so with all the windows open it was quite pleasant (sorry cupcake ;) )

Haha bailey your little poo machine :)

Sath yay for o and yay or having the afternoon off. I'm laying in the garden too with my boobs downwards in the sun and I'm sweating buckets :( I can't cope with this t shirt wrapped around my neck

Cupcake 4 weeks will fly by whoo hoo

I had some spotting this morning. Sath I wonder if its the thyroxine? Or it could be stress of the results but a bit weird as I O'd as normal??


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh bailey I forgot, m&s are doing big 1kg boxes of huge black cherries for £6.99. I couldn't resist them. That's better than half price, although I know still expensive!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooooh cherries yummy, I've been feasting on those and cold nectarines this week! Yummy!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d us ladies do not sweat we glow or perspire - im sweaty buckets to i need a pool! Spotting could it be because you were off meds for the 2 weeks therefore lining poor? I dont spot its just short lp.


----------



## SATH

The clouds r rolling in :-( mrs d hope you dont burn the boobies.

Cherries yuck but im loving the strawberries.


----------



## MrsDuck

Well in that case I'm glowing well haha noooooo you can't have clouds, they are NOT allowed. How can you not like cherries, and not just any cherries, m&s cherries haha

I didn't think of being off my meds having an effect hmmmmm just when I thought I was like clockwork

Nice ripe nectarines mmmm, but it's got to be the yellow flesh ones, the white flesh are poo

Has anyone got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh thanks for telling me mrs d!! You know how I love my cherries! I bought a massive bag from the market this morning, no idea how much they cost but its dangerous me getting them from the market coz I just keep adding big handfuls to my bag!! At least in the shops the amount is pre-determined lol!!

I'm glad all your work days are over now! Is everyone sunbathing? I didn't get chance today coz its just too hot for Emilia to be outside even in the shade. I went and got my haircut though finally!

Sath how can you not like cherries lol?! Sorry it's going cloudy where you are. It's usually me that gets the cloud! 

Strange with the spotting mrs d? Maybe it's the meds like Sath said. Was it a lot?

Cath how's Dora in this heat? And how are her allergies? I see your df is just like mine, halfajob Harry I call him

Cupcake did you manage to get your nap before your meal?

As for this weekend mrs d, we have another BBQ tomorrow for my FILs bday which should be nice. As for Sunday I have no idea coz we still don't know df's rota for next week!!


----------



## SATH

28° out right now wow! Our bedrooms are 27° how on earth do you get it to the recommended for a baby! Clouds have all cleared so lets hope its a good day tomorrow.

Bailey have you ever seen witches of eastwick thats all i think when i see cherries yuck. I need to eat more fruit, not only am i veggie but im fussy too! 

We're off for tapas tomorrow with friends then bbq at my mum's on sun yummy. Can you tell the diet isnt going well.


----------



## baileybubs

We have the fan pointed at Emilia in her cot full blast at the mo! And I'm still paranoid she's too hot!

Funny you should mention that film Sath coz I watched it last week and I had cherries in the fridge and I actually went and got some haha!!! Just ignored the vomiting part and focused on the eating part lol!!
Doesn't Jack Nicholson look so unattractive in that film lol?!

I'm just enjoying a nice glass of wine! Had it in the freezer so it's beautifully cold!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I LOVE tapas, I think I like all picky foods, whether its buffet, tapas, barbecues, Chinese when we all share. I think I just get bored with plates of similar food, I'm obviously a grazer.

Enjoy your dinner sath :) 

We had a spatchcocked chicken on the barbie with loads of salad, followed by raspberries and strawberries from the garden and some of the cherries I bought.

There was quite a lot on my first visit to the loo this morning but then nothing since

Have fun at fils bday tomorrow, I see df's work hasn't improved :angry: that's so wrong

I always have a shock at the price of cherries, I only buy them when they are on offer and I usually buy the loose ones and like you say you keep adding handfuls then HOW MUCH!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm enjoy your wine and cherries :)


----------



## SATH

Bailey i bet you are paranoid in this heat i know i would be. I always wanted a summer baby though.

Ha i cant believe you sat eatin cherries watching that. I love that film he gives me the creeps in everything!! 

Mrs d totally agree nothig better than grazing on lots of bits.


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same, I'm a grazer. I love tapas too, we have a great tapas restaurant near us but its not spanish, its mediterranean so does all sorts of small dishes to share. 

I think my last bag of cherries from the market was about £3 but there were loads so better value than the supermarket.

Your tea sounded lovely mrs d! 

Sounds like we all have lovely weekends planned.

Sath I do love this weather but I am so paranoid about Emilia, I'm glad she's not a newborn in this heat. I keep checking on her and she's completely fine, sound asleep with her hands behind her head as always lol


----------



## baileybubs

Just synching my iphone to the laptop so thought I'd share a couple of photos of Emilia if you guys dont mind. Ive put them in a spoiler


Spoiler
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1700_zps0444b636.jpg

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/IMG_1705_zpse6cf3c8b.jpg


----------



## SATH

Love the new pic bailey. Emilia sounds a real chilled baby so cute. Enjoy your ice cold wine yummy. I just had milkshake really fancied one.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Keep up with the :sex: not long to go till you O, I've got everything crossed for you :dust: xx

Woohoo, I finally got a positive opk for this cycle! Here we go!
 



Attached Files:







20130719_112403.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> 4 weeks yipee that will fly by.
> 
> Cath go on take the pm off! I work 1/2 day fri so im home stripped off put washing machine on bikini on now for some hard work sunbathing. I ov'd tues according to ff!

Where's your chart Sath? You should put it on here so we can stalk it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> We have the fan pointed at Emilia in her cot full blast at the mo! And I'm still paranoid she's too hot!
> 
> Funny you should mention that film Sath coz I watched it last week and I had cherries in the fridge and I actually went and got some haha!!! Just ignored the vomiting part and focused on the eating part lol!!
> Doesn't Jack Nicholson look so unattractive in that film lol?!
> 
> I'm just enjoying a nice glass of wine! Had it in the freezer so it's beautifully cold!!

Cold glass of wine sounds perfect right now Bailey! Enjoy!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> just synching my iphone to the laptop so thought i'd share a couple of photos of emilia if you guys dont mind. Ive put them in a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/img_1700_zps0444b636.jpg
> 
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o619/baileybubs/img_1705_zpse6cf3c8b.jpg

so stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

You don't have to spoiler pics of Emilia hun, I for one love seeing new pics of her. She's such a cutie :)

Yay for your positive opk ttc whoo hoo :happydance: now you can relax knowing you can't do anything more, welcome to the tww xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love that bottom pic bailey, so adorable.

Just back from dinner, so hot :(


----------



## SATH

Wow it was a hot one last night. Oh no grey cloud this morning, no blue sky boo hoo! Guess i'll be doing boring jobs today! 

Ttc yipee 2ww now. I must try and put my chart on. I need instructions i'm useless.

Bailey I missed the pics just saw the new avatar. OMG she is too cute. Def no need to spoiler for me I love seeing them!! 

Cupcake how was your meal out. Hope you had lovely evening.

Amy are you back home now. Bet its nice to get back hope Emily is settling in. Any cute holiday pics to share.

Cheryl how has your week been? How is Leo doing.

Mrs d please tell me you have beautiful blue skies. Anymore spotting hope not. Im sure its a fluke your body has been through a lot having no meds for 2 weeks now your on Thyroxine you'll be fine.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks ladies, she's my little cheeky monkey! She pulls the funniest faces!

What's everyone up to today then?

Ttc yay for O!!! Hope to hear all about your symptoms lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no sath, bugger off clouds, it's beautiful blue sky here, although it is windy. I think I'm going to be fighting to hold onto my umbrella today

Well it seems more than just spotting now, looks like af has come early. I hope this is just a 1 off due to no meds then the change in meds, but we'll see :( 

Hubby is faffing on the boat so I left him to it and stayed home to supposably clean and tidy the house but all I've done is put some washing on and filled the dishwasher and now the sunbed is calling :) 

Bailey that second photo of her looks like she's done something naughty and you've just caught her, she's like what me? Haha so cute


----------



## baileybubs

That's strange mrs d, do you know when you O'd?

Yeah she looks like she's been caught red handed haha!

Leave the tidying for a cloudy day mrs d! 

Sath we have clouds too, not loads but its gonna be sunny intervals all day here.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I o'd as normal cd14 then af is normally 14 days later but it seems more than spotting today and I should have 2 days to go?? Confused.com

Oh no you've got clouds too :( are you still going ahead with a barbie for your fils bday?


----------



## baileybubs

That's strange then mrs d, I hope it's just a one off.

Oh yeah still going ahead, it's still boiling hot and still some sunny intervals.


----------



## SATH

Thick horrible cloud here boo :-(

mrs d sure it will be a one off lets hope so. I've not heard a link with thyroxine. Im supposed to be doing housework done supermarket but now i cant be arsed! 

Bailey have a great bbq. I agree Emilia has great expressions she def looks like she has been caught doing summit naughty prob brewer a nice stinker for her mama!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good glad the barbie is going ahead :)

I can't be arsed either sath, I've half cleaned the bathroom and about to put a second load of washing in. I've a ton of ironing but far too hot for that and generally the whole house needs a once over but that can wait until its cooler


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooo for clouds I thought the whole of the uk was cloud free for the next week!


----------



## SATH

Im going to the garden centre much more fun. All the uk cloud is obviously here no fair sunny all week when at work and now cloud. 

Totally agree housework when its colour. Washing all out so a mound of ironing. My oh never does ironing or housework he'll mop the kitchen floor thats about it. I need to re-train him!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh have fun at the garden centre :) mine neither sath but his retort is that I never mow the lawn or wash the car grrrrrr where did I go wrong? haha


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d how do you get yours to mow the lawn and clean the car too lol!!! I have only just managed to get df to mow the lawn regularly and that's with MILs help! As for the car apparently as I'm the driver it's my job, plus he claims he's not got any time to with his job (coz of course I do have time with looking after a 3 month old haha!).

I learnt a while ago that if I want something doing, I just do it myself otherwise I'd just get annoyed keep nagging him to do it lol!

Well I had to leave the BBQ early because Emilia was too fussy. The twins were super interested in her though and when I did get her to sleep I think one of the girls managed to "accidentally" wake her. I can't blame them they are only young and Emilia is their first cousin and the only baby they've ever really been around so it's all new and interesting to them. They kept wanting to hold her hand an stroke her hair bless them, but she was getting fussier because of it. 
So I came home with her, fed her and she was asleep by 6.30pm. So I'm enjoying a nice glass of wine on my own lol, whilst all of df's family are across the road enjoying the BBQ lol.

How was the garden centre Sath? Did the clouds clear?

Mrs d did you manage more sunbathing? Hope you didn't get too distracted with chores!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby is fantastic with all things DIY and anything to do with the car or the garden, but inside nope that's all me

Aw poor Emilia it must have been like being a doll, I don't blame her getting fussy, but I can understand her cousins wanting to cuddle and fuss her too, it's hard :( I'm glad she's asleep now though so that you can put your feet up and enjoy your wine :) 

I'm not meant to be sunbathing at all ooops but I was laying on my sunbed with sunblock on my neck and then a t shirt wrapped around it which should have kept the rays off. I've don't lots of washing and ironing, so just the cleaning and tidying to do tomorrow, but that's the easy bit


----------



## baileybubs

I've yet again allowed my ironing to become a mountainous pile rather than do little bits everyday like I keep saying I will lol!

Is it just your neck that you have to take care with then mrs d? I bet you were boiling with a t shirt wrapped round your neck!


----------



## SATH

Ah bailey all a bit much for Emilia at the bbq. No wonder her cousins love her though. Just wait till she starts crawling their gonna love her even more. Glad she has settled since getting home and now you can chill with some vino.

Mrs d no fair ive had clouds all day been pretty windy do high of 24° no likey! Hope its better tomorrow.

So i went to garden centre got lots of plants all periennal so hopefully less work and filled some holes. Must do some housework 2mz and ironing yuck! My oh does mow the lawns at times and wash the car otherwise im really not sure what his jobs are he does put the bin out but really thats a 2 sec job!! 

All clean and ready for our meal out. I try not to drink in 2ww but i'm tempted tonight just a couple of glasses?


----------



## baileybubs

Drink til it's pink Sath, that's what I say Hun. It won't do any harm lol!


----------



## SATH

Lol Bailey think you might be right!


----------



## baileybubs

I did because otherwise you can drive yourself mad with it Hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not really sure about what I need to keep out of the sun, but I was told to stay out of the sun for 3-4 years as my skin will be much more sensitive and to wear at least a factor 30 forever. When I was having radiotherapy I had to apply cream between eyebrows and armpits so I'm assuming that's the same area I need to keep out of the sun :shrug: I've had sunblock on in that area and a t shirt around my neck for added protection. The only part of me that got slightly pink were my legs a few weeks back so my skin on the rest of me has been protected. I know really I shouldn't be in the sun at all :( 

Sath drink till its pink hun :) have a lovely meal out, the cleaning and ironing can wait :) 

We are normally quite good with the ironing (hubby does his own) otherwise like you say it's a mamouth job if you leave it


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> drink til it's pink sath, that's what i say hun. It won't do any harm lol!

agreed!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm not going to get excited about O'ing yet because i've seen those charts where people thought they O'd but didn't...even though i'm pretty predictable so hopefully my chart shows my CH soon! If I'm thinking correctly and my temps continue to rise, i will have O'd cd12, two/three days earlier this cycle. Crazy. Temps next two days will tell the tale.


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hot :) I've just come inside to cool off, even under my umbrella it's hot.

I hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday in the sun before work tomorrow boooooo


----------



## SATH

This is so not fair cloudy and cool here today! Must be sweaty with t-shirt round your neck. Has the spotting turned in to af? 

What are you up to bailey. Is it sunny with you? 

We had a lovely meal last night. Omg so much garlic. Not up to much boring housework


----------



## baileybubs

No it's mega cloudy and cool here today, I've actually just put my jumper on coz I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up cold!

Glad you still have some sun mrs d!!

I bet your meal was yummy Sath! Think I need to arrange a meal out for me and df, although it would help if I ever knew df's days off in advance. Found out on Friday night that he's not off til Wednesday and Thursday this week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no not cloudy for you again :( glad you had a good meal, you can never have too much garlic :) are you suffering today? x

It is sweaty with t-shirt around my neck, I couldn't stand it today so I was a good girl and put my sunbed in the shade of my umbrella. I'm quite a good colour now which is not good as I'm not meant to be in the sun, but I feel much better for it :) 

Yup full flow now, I hope this is a one off


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey boo for clouds. A jumper!!! What's one of those? Haha we haven't needed one of those for a while.

It's 30 degrees again here and the wind has died down so it's very muggy


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I've taken it off now, think I was just chilly coz I'd just woke up lol! I'm so tired today! 

Is dh working on the boat again mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

He was briefly this morning but it was too hot so he's been doing jobs around the house instead. He's got ants in his pants, he never sits still! 

I'm so tired today too, I think it's the thundery weather, I've got a splitting headache, just had to take a paracetamol :( 

Well tomorrow is almost here, I don't think I'm going to sleep much tonight :(


----------



## baileybubs

I can't believe it's almost here already. What time is your appointment?


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't got an appointment hun, I just call up and request my results by phone and then the consultant will call me with my results when available eeeek!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh god so you have to sit around waiting for a phone call?! Are you going to work? 

I just cried watching Hook!! There's something wrong with me lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Hey mrs d can't believe it's tomoro :) I'm excited. Xx

Bailey u ttc the now Hun?x

Wellive decided tht Leo will never sleep thru the night I think he saves all his farts till 4 am and lifts his legs and grunts all night :( oh I gav him a bit of baby rice as he was draining 8oz bottles every feed to see if this helps. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I could be. I told work I'd be in once I get my results

I'm useless I cry at every weepy film x


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: he's a proper little boy haha I bet he enjoyed his baby rice, poppy started to ween joey early too, maybe boys are hungrier than girls :shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh it's just started thundering and lightening here


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh has it prob cos it has been so warm.. Yeah I'm just giving him a few spoonfuls at dinner time il properly wean him in 3 weeks. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it's been stuffy and hot all day

Did he enjoy his baby rice. I wonder if that will help him sleep through coz he'll stay fuller for longer, fingers crossed


----------



## baileybubs

Aw can't believe he's nearly being weaned already Cheryl!! Emilia does that too with the nighttime farting. She's started pooping more often now too and the other night at about 4am she did a poop as she was grunting and straining. It's the most horrible sound at 4am when you are half asleep lol!!!

I'm useless when it comes to crying at films and tv programmes mrs d, just didn't expect to cry at Hook lol!

Cheryl we aren't ttc no, but we had an oops on cd15 and I think I o'd cd18 although last night I got the most painful O pains ever (or what I thought was O pain, could have just been gas lol) so there's a chance of being preggo. If not then we are deffo waitin til after Christmas!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno Christmas for us too I've stopped the pill tho and going to track my cycles. U kno I forgot how hungry I get when the witch is here I'm eating like a pig. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too Cheryl, I haven't stopped eating today


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh it's chucking it down now. Well at least the garden is getting a good watering


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d in case I forget to say tomorrow I will be thinking of you waiting for your results tomorrow, wishing you all the best and hoping you can change your status to ttc from wtt tomorrow! 

Cheryl is Leo in his own room now? I'm sorry he's not sleeping well for you, maybe once you wean him he will.

Bailey maybe the of pain is your ovaries waking up after so long!

Hey Sath, any symptoms yet? ;)

It's still so hot here. We tried to get the nursery finished today, but one of the wall decals has gone up really badly cos if the stupid thing it was packaged in so hoping they'll send us another one foc! Plus we tried to put the canvasses up and our walls are so bad it just made a hole, so we're major pissed off with it all now! I made a cushion yesterday for the room tho which I'm chuffed with, again I've not been out the door this WE!

Think I've been getting Bracton hicks to? My tummy keeps going all hard and tight and I feel like if I need to get up, I couldn't iykwim? Have started the RLT so maybe that's it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun xx

Ooooh exciting lbcc could be here very soon :) 

Aw that's a shame about the decals and the wall but yay for the cushion xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo for the rain mrs d. I've looked at our weather forecast and it's not looking good for the rest of the week for us :-(

Cheryl I'm doing that too, make it easier when we start to ttc

Cupcake sorry your decal was poo Hun. But yay for the Braxton hicks that's awesome!! That's what mine were like, really hard bump!!
Yeah I was thinking that too about my ovaries coz I doubt I o'd last month due to the cerazette so this could be the first time in a year lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah he's in his own room. Ooh u need to post pics Hun. I only had Braxton hicks a cpl times but it used to put me in a bad mood cos they were sore. X

As mrs d we hav no food well biscuits in the house just did an online shop and added more chocolate and biscuits than anything else lol I wish they delivered the now. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Does that sound to you like BH then? 

Yeah I'm cross about the decal took 2 hours to put the thing up! 

I think I've had bad ov pain between Mcs if I remember correctly.

I'm so jealous of your crap weather but I think ours is gonna cool down by the end if the week. I bloody hope so anyway, im dying, so uncomfy :(


----------



## baileybubs

It's still really stuffy and warm though, but not as intense as it has been. 

Deffo sounds like Braxton hicks to me.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake it's cooler here thank god hopefully I can get Leo's room really cool so I can swaddle him and he will sleep longer. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Tonight it's just ridiculously warm, I just can't get comfy and am close to stripping naked lol! Now there's a picture for you!

Feels like it needs a good storm here x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah swaddling is one good thing about a winter baby, just the summer pregnancy us no fun lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for pants weather this week bailey, our forecast is still saying nice all week but who knows

What a big boy Leo is now, in his own room. Haha for adding more goodies :) 

It's much cooler and less stuffy now it's chucking it down, cupcake this storm should reach you


----------



## baileybubs

See I've never swaddled Emilia at all, but she's a very naturally warm baby and loves sleeping star-fished lol!

I hope that storm makes it up to you cupcake and cools it down! 

Mrs d I hope that your consultant phones you back ASAP tomorrow, you would think he wouldn't leave you waiting I would hope!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I hope so mrs d! I love a good storm and if it breaks this humidity all the better!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Leo likes the starfish lol but the swaddling stops his arms waking him up lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Here my big boy. X:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I haven't got an appointment hun, I just call up and request my results by phone and then the consultant will call me with my results when available eeeek!

Good luck sweetie! Got my prayers going up for you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cherylc3 said:


> here my big boy. X:cloud9:

adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## SATH

Goooood luuuuccckkkk mrs d its gonna be fine. Thinking of you.

Cheryl Leo is sooo cute. Definitely a big lad.

Cupcake hope the bh have eased and you managed to get some sleep. Much cooler with me.

Bailey hope you have a lovely day ahead with Emilia.

Had fun at bbq. Didnt sleep well last nite yuck mon am. No symptoms with me in fact my temp dropped today day 7 to 36.5 really hope my lp hasnt got that bad !


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Good luck today mrs d thinking of you!

Cheryl he's so adorable! Bless him, he's got gorgeous eyes!

Cupcake how was the heat for you last night? 

Sath sorry you didn't sleep well Hun. Glad you enjoyed your BBQ.

I tried to have an early night last night but half an hour after I went to bed she woke up and wouldn't go back to sleep, then she woke again at 2am and have now been up with her since 6.30am. Whoever said newborns keep you up all night were lying, it's as they get older they are worse sleepers!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Thinking of you today mrs d! Will be checking in for updates!!

Urgh what a horrid sticky night, I'm sick of being tired :(

In other news, royal baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh really???!


----------



## baileybubs

My prediction is a girl, I dunno if they'll announce weight or time of birth but I'm saying 7lb 4oz at 2.40pm lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, I've been trying to get through for an hour now, on direct dials and via switchboards and it just rings and rings then an automated message saying there is no-one available to take your call at present please call back later grrrrrr, it's going to be a long morning

Cheryl what a cutie, he's so big! 

The royal baby!

Aw sorry bailey for no sleep


----------



## cathgibbs

MRsD I have evertyhing x for you my lovely - I really hope you get good news - I need you back to ttc!!!

Bailey Dora is okish in this heat hun - she doesnt know what to do somedays though and just collapses on the tiles out the kitchen lol she brought me a present on Sat tho - a little bird - her skin is sooo much better- need to make an apt for her again though as a follow up now but the antibiotics have worked great! thanks for asking hun - shes my little pudding ;-D 
Hahaha halfajob Hari! him and Arthur Job should meet up!! My tiles are still not done!! Although he has put my hanging basket bracket up which looks lush! Those pics of Emilia or stunning hun! she looks sooo laidback! 

SAth - I love Tapas aswell - im a finger food type of girl!! Df and I went to a music thing in our town over the weekend we had Little Mix -Union J - JLS and a few others playing and there were loads of stalls like Mexican etc - I had my fill of nachos lol! 

Cupcake how you coping chick? Is the weather getting any cooler for you??

Cheryl Leo looks sooooo grown up in that pic hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

2hrs and I still haven't got through :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats ridiculous :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Finally got through, now waiting for my call back eeeeek! Scared!


----------



## cathgibbs

Did they give you a time scale for your call back?? Im so nervous for you but im so excited at the same time! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thank god you finally got through mrs d! Praying you get that phone call asap and its all great news!! 

Cath Bailey does that too, just collapses in the kitchen on the cool tiles. Glad her skin is doing better! Men are useless aren't they lol, my df's favourite phrase is "I'll do it tomorrow" and we ladies always know tomorrow never comes!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I have to say I'm lucky hubby has ants in his pants, he loves nothing more than a bit of DIY so I don't have to wait long for things to be done :)

I'm glad Dora is much better now :)

Nope, no timescale, the secretary said she called up my results and printed them off while i was on the phone to her and was about to put the call out for the consultant to call me back. She did however say if I haven't heard by tomorrow to call back and she'd chase for me :( it's going to be a long day


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d I thot u wud hav heard by now :( thts rubbish they leave u hanging like this. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I know! I don't want to go to work until I know. I can't be with clients when the hospital phones :(


----------



## baileybubs

I do think it's ridiculous that they are leaving you waiting around with something this important! 

What goes on from here regarding your ttc then WHEN (not if, when) you finally get that phone call saying all is clear and good? Can you start ttc pretty much straight away?


----------



## SATH

Hope that phone rings soon. Dont look at it a watched phone never rings.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, very true Sath!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good to go as soon as I get the good news phone call ;) bloody ring phone!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope u hear soon Hun...x

Bailey check us with our tickers lol..x

Sath how u doin Hun?x

Cath are u in the 2ww yet?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Why does everyone think the royal baby will be a girl? I think a boy :)


----------



## baileybubs

I just think that they already know its a girl and that's why they passed that law that she won't be leapfrogged to the throne by a younger brother.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Cheryl I've already change my ticker once too lol, coz I originally said we'd start ttc in April but now we are ttc from December. I don't really wanna conceive in April (assuming of course we'd be that lucky to conceive that quickly) coz then I'd be due at Christmas and that would be a nightmare with df's job and getting time off!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think girl too!! I think they already know its a girl :-D 

Yep Cheryl in the 2WW hun, 

I am bored shitless in work today - was going to book a few days off but the weather is forecasted to be shite but I desperately need a deep clean of the house xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm bored too, it looks like I'm not going to get to work today. I can't concentrate to do anything while I wait though, so I'm watching crap tv


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Mrsd I hope they bloody ring soon! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm guessing I'm not going to hear anything until tomorrow now :( so wrong!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I wud callback mrs d tht is shocking. X


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d that sucks!!! Have you called them or waiting til tomorrow now?


----------



## SATH

Mrs d ring them back he might give you a call when gets back to office so might b after 5. Hope so this waiting is no fun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Takes the piss! Ring them back mrsd explain you don't want to be in work so can they twll you right now xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just called again but all they've done is emailed the consultant this morning when I called, so now I'm being told that they have sent the message and my contact number so I just have to wait for someone to contact me :( there is nothing more I can do :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Takes. The. Piss!


----------



## MrsDuck

I did say that cath, I've told them I'm with clients tomorrow and don't want to be taking hospital calls with clients around but they said I've just got to wait, someone will call me but its not likely to be tonight now. I'm fucking fuming!


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d that's out of order really. I would be putting in a complaint, how do they expect you to just be waiting around not worrying about such an important phone call, it's ridiculous!! I'm fuming for you I really am!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's the same old thing, it's an every day thing for them, they don't empathise with their patients sitting at the end of the phone waiting for it to ring :(


----------



## SATH

Oh Mrs d that is bad so sorry don't think your gonna get much sleep. Your right some people forget that patients are people they wouldn't want to wait for results. Hope they ring first thing x


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't believe still no results! I'd be furious!!!!! You can't leave people in limbo like that!!! Mrs d I'm sorry you still don't know :(


----------



## CherylC3

That's shocking can't believe you hav been waiting all day. X


----------



## MrsDuck

So how is everyone else today? Anyone done anything nice?


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope, Work. So ready to go now!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Nothing exciting here my af is here and it's so heavy so didn't want to leave the house well I took Leo out in his pram thts him in the go chair part he's too big for the carrycot.. Tomoro we hav his class so excited for tht it's great. X


----------



## SATH

Its a boy. I really thought it was gonna be a girl.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's the first gender prediction I've got right! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

It's the first one I got wrong bar my own lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I thought it was a boy! One of hubby's friends had a baby boy today to! How lovely to share your birthday with the future king!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I feel like its all boys the now at Leo's class there are only 3 girls and about 10 boys. I can't wait to hear his name. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

I think James or something like that, classic but modern, and not stuffy c


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I wonder but whatever they call him I think a lot of ppl will copy them. X


----------



## cupcake1981

I just hope they don't steal one of our names, and James is our middle name!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, I came on to see your results and see you didn't get them... Grrrrr! Got everything crossed for you that you get your good news first thing tomorrow!


----------



## cupcake1981

Amy!!!!!

How are you?! You musts been back a week and been so quiet! x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy! :hi: I hope you, Emily and dh are ok xxxx

Is it any cooler for you today cupcake? It's very dark here this morning, deffo gonna rain lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not sure yet, maybe a little. If there were storms last night I slept through them! x


----------



## SATH

I woke up to thunder and rain so dark :-(

I reckon James too. Cupcake they better not steal your names!

Mrs d hope u get that call x


----------



## baileybubs

It's already thundering here now, the sky has that purpley haze to it. 

Mrs d I hope that consultant phones you ASAP this morning! Are you going to give them a call or wait til later on?


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake I hope they dont steal your name!!!!!

Mrsd I hope thry call you pretty soon! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cath, how are you today? Hows Dora with thunder?? Luckily Bailey isnt bothered.
Have you had any symptoms yet this month hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake have you decided on a name now? 

It's overcast here too this morning :( 

I called for the last time just before 5 yesterday so I'll give them until 11am I think then call again


----------



## cathgibbs

im not sure tbh hun we were sleeping when we had thunder but she was out all night -the window was open for her so hopefully she would have come back in lol she seemed a little startled when i came downstairs - I dont know whats wrong with her lately shes eating sooooooo much! I though worms but shes getting fat aswell so thats good lol shes sooo skinny normally! arghhhh i do bloody love her so much aye haha! well im a bit bloated today and peeing a lot but i normally get that, going to compare my chart with last month as iv had a dip and i had a dip at 6/7 dpo last month! 

You ok chick? how was Emilia with the thunder? is it a bit cooler for her now??

MrsD give them until 11 then just constantly ring them hun - its not as if your just waiting for a routine blood test result is it? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm okay, we got back last week and I've been busy trying to settle back into our normal life. The trip was good but exhausting, Emily did not do well with being away and all the change. She ended up cosleeping with me and when DH finally got there he slept on the couch. It's definitely good to be home. There are tons of pictures I just haven't had the chance to go through them. I will at some point and will post them on FB. 

Cupcake, you are really getting close now! That royal baby better not steal your names! Our body is getting ready for LBCC too with those BH contractions! :) I think you are going to go early, not super early, but early, but we will see.

Bailey, how's the new car? Have you managed to,sell the old one yet? Millie is adorable, and getting so big! I loved the picture of her with your furry baby.

Cheryl, hAve fun at class with Leo today! He's grown soooo much, I couldn't believe the recent picture of him, how,big is he now? 

Cath, is or was Dora on steroids for her skin? That can make animals eat and drink more. Otherwise maybe she is just super hungry for some reason. Keeping everything crossed for you, after having to chase down and coerce DF into DTD this month hopefully it payed off and you caught that egg! How is your pool? How is DF's new job?

Sath, hope you are doing okay as well. How are your cats? Are they still kicked out because of bringing home inappropriate house guests? 

MrsD, strange that AF came early... I bet it was the lack of medicine and all the stress on your body and things will return to normal next cycle. I hope you get that phone call really soon! 

I am almost always reading just not often posting anymore... Stalking you ladies is my hobby! ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Amy how is Emily now that your home? how long were you away for? I bet its lovely to be back home isnt it? How is the weather where you are??

No hun no steroids just some antibiotics- she has another apt this weekend I need to book. Me too chick, im fed up of poas now and checking cm etc! I just want to be duffered lol1 xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath any more on your appointment? You will be duffered very soon ;) 

Aw Amy I hope Emily settles back into her routine soon and I can't wait to see your holiday snaps :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Nope nothing hun - I still havent chased them up tbh - I need to do that.

You at work MrsD? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No I'm still off, watching crap tv, waiting for the phone to ring.........
I didn't want to be at work when I got the call, I only expected to be off yesterday though grrrrrrr

Chase them hun or you'll never get the appointment x


----------



## cathgibbs

They best hurry the F up and ring you hun - their taking the piss now!! Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

I know I should but I dont know what to say to them lol, I dont think they could see me any quicker as its NHS guidlines when it comes to fertility etc isnt it? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Just phone them and say you know you are on the waiting list, could they please indicate how long they think it is going to take to see the specialist. That way they have to dig out your file and less chance of you being overlooked. Ask is it likely to be more like 6 weeks? 6 months? Or 6 years? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmmmmm could do?? My letter is at home with my reference etc on and I cannot speak to that arsy woman i spoke to last time!! She gripped my goat! xxz


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with mrs d cath, always pays to have them revisit your file, remind someone you exist lol!

Emilia was fine with the thunder, although it wasn't very loud for us. I've just taken her out in her pram in just the sit up bit (iykwim!!) and she loved it coz she was facing forwards and looking at everything. She was cooing away whilst I was getting wet in the rain lol!

Mrs d have you called them yet? They are taking the mick with this it's ridiculous! I know that the consultant might have many patients and be busy but it's no excuse for leaving you hanging like this!!

Amy hi Hun! Glad you and Emily are settling back in at home Hun. Need to see more pics of that little beauty! My car is great I love it! And also managed to sell the old one for £450. We paid £750 for the new one so only spent out £300 which isn't bad. The steering is much lighter and the car feels a lot sturdier.

I can't remember who asked cupcake but I second the question about if you have chosen a name? Or are you waiting to see what he "looks" like iykwim?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet Emilia loved it. That's fantastic news about your cars, does everything fit better in this one? 

I called again 10 mins ago but I was told the consultants are in theatre but will pick up their messages once out. There isn't anyone else who can give results over the phone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I've now put a call in at my local hospital to find out if they know my results yet??
So that's now 2 different hospitals I'm waiting to call me back!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Did she like the rain hun? Shes growing so fast now isnt she?! 

MrsD They best ring you back today otherwise I think we will all kick off haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we will all get on the phone to them and keep ringing til you get your results lol!!!

As yeah she loved it looking forwards instead of at my boring old face again lol! She nearly rolled over before but she gets frustrated really easily and starts crying coz she can't do it bless her.

Just went to Asda for fruit and veg coz I can't be bothered going to the market, and it actually cost me about the same. It's just whether the quality measures up to the market produce!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yeah everything fits much better in this car and I actually love driving it. I thought I wouldn't love it as much as my alto but it's much better lol! Lighter steering, easier clutch control, plus volume control on the steering wheel haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh very posh bailey :) I don't find fruit and veg from the supermarket has anywhere near the same flavour as the market stuff

Aw bless, what if you start her on her tummy?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what I was thinking with the fruit especially but the market didn't really have much last time I went. Maybe it was just a bad fruit day for them lol!

Yeah that's with her being on her tummy, she doesn't like it so she tries to roll and then gets annoyed when she cant. When she's on her back she just wriggles about and kicks her legs.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute. There will be no stopping her once she masters it :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

mrs d I think I'd be going off my head getting made to wait this long. Xx

Hope ur all well il catch up properly later I'm just heading out. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun x
Have a great day at Leo's class xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It gets worse! My hospital has just phoned me back to say they don't have my results yet but they will have them by the time of my next appointment which is 1st August! I told them that I didn't want to wait another 2 weeks for my results when I know they were posted to them on Friday (therefore they should have them today or tomorrow) and the secretary curtly told me my consultant will go through my results at my appointment on 1st August as they will have them by then. I'm not sure how I didn't shout at her

I have now just tried my own GP who also hasn't received my results yet, but they were much more helpful and said they would keep my file out so that as soon as my results arrive they will give me a call. Light at the end of the tunnel??


----------



## cathgibbs

WTF!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

WHAT???!! So they HAVE your results, but won't tell you them for another week??!! Are they serious?? So why did they tell you yesterday that the consultant would call you?


----------



## MrsDuck

No I don't think I explained myself very well.
I'm still waiting on uk hospital coming back to me with my results (they know them) 
My local hospital don't have my results yet but even if they get them tomorrow they won't tell me until my appointment on 1st August
My local dr doesn't have my results yet either, but says he will contact me when he gets them


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, so you are still hoping for a call from the UK hospital today then?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's the plan. I've now had 2 days off work, made countless calls and I still don't have MY results! This is ridiculous!


----------



## MrsDuck

They are the ones that told me to call them Monday to be told my results, it's a joke!


----------



## baileybubs

That's what's the worst part mrs d, that they told you this date to call and so gave you that expectation of when you would get your results!! 

So you're basically still waiting for a consultant to come out of theatre and call you?


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD ring them again and say your getting extremelly pissed off now!! You need to know these results TODAY!! Have they not got a secretary or something that can just give you the basic info until th consultant comes out of theatre?! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I have just had a rant down the phone to them again but they tell me there is nothing more they can do I just have to wait until the consultant calls me back aaaaaaaaagh! I can't take it any more!


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: mrsD. I gotta go, we've got a busy day, but will be back on ASAP and hopefully you've heard. I'm so sorry, this sucks!


----------



## cathgibbs

What does it take for the consultant to take 10 minutes out of his time to give you a call?!?! FFS!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d :hugs: wot a nightmare. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d this really really sucks. Did they even understand why it's so frustrating and at least empathise?


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a great day Amy xx

Thanks girls I've calmed down a bit now, this is now going to mean a third day off work, I'm not going back until I know, I'm not taking this call while at work.

I said to the receptionist I'm not asking to find out if I've broken a finger or not, I'm asking to find out if I still have cancer or not. I was told to call Monday morning for my results and its ridiculous that I'm still waiting now. How much longer are you expecting me to wait? 

If it wasn't so bloody expensive I would have got on a plane and sat there until someone spoke to me


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so sorry this thread has all been about me for the past 2 days :( 

Anyone got any nice plans for this evening? Has your weather improved as the day has gone on? :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl how was Leo's class?


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD! Shut the front door!!! Your going through a really REALLY shitty few days and we are here for you and we are the ones asking you questions, dont be silly woman! xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Is anyone on this thread near the hospital so they can go and shout at the consultant?? haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My thoughts exactly cath, don't be daft mrs d, we keep asking and you need our support right now and that's what this thread is for, help and support. 

And I was just about to say if I lived nearer London I'd be down that hospital myself lol!!


----------



## SATH

Oh no mrs d this is shit. Wish it was the hospital i worked out i would have sorted you. The hospital should have a PALS dept ring them, explain what is happening. They then phone and chase and keep chasing the sec and consultant until you get your call. It is not acceptable what you are going through. Consultants are a law to themselves! Also dont be daft we all want this result and are 100% here for you  

Cheryl hope you had a lovely time at Leo's class.

Amy have a great day.

Cath ring and chasr that appt.

Bailey sounds like you are enjoying your new car. Did you have a lovely walk i bet Emilia loved watching the world go by.

Cupcake how you doing. Was thinking of you as i was freezing my arse in my office today


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I still can't believe no results, this sucks sucks sucks!!!! I'd be beside myself my this point!!!! These doctors just don't appreciate it's people's lives they are dealing with.

Amy great to have you back, hope Emily is settling back in ok. Are you missing your family being away from them? Oh and I think lbcc might be early to....just have a feeling, and am feeling quite ansy about getting my bag packed!!

Bailey is it still gloomy where you are? When are you going back to work Hun?

Cath I really hope you get a date for your appointment soon, feels like you've been waiting for ages :(

Sath I'm jealous of how cool you were lol, although it is cooler here today.

No we've not 'decided' on a name although we think we know what it will be, but it will be a bit of a case of seeing what he looks like!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, I agree with what everyone else has said, we want to know and are here for you! Still no results? :(


----------



## baileybubs

Did everyone watch the coverage of the royal baby? I TiVo Emmerdale so after I woke from a nap I am watching it hehe. Brought a little tear to my eye. Kate looks awesome! Wish I looked that good after labour, I was slightly more worse for ware haha!

They were really great at answering questions and stuff weren't they? I bet they do have a name already don't they?


----------



## MrsDuck

Have a look at my status ladies :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::holly:


----------



## baileybubs

Which status? Fb? Or the one on here saying "trying to conceive" yay?!!

Did I miss something with the results or have you just changed it anyway? So happy to see it saying that mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I got a late call to say I am officially cancer free yay and got the official ok from them to start ttc :bigbigsmileonface:

My status on here I've changed it from wtt to ttc :)


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I can possibly say how I feel about this in words, I actually have tears in my eyes I am so happy for you!!!!

Forget the royal baby, this is the best new of the year!!!! 

YAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :dust: :dust::dust:


----------



## baileybubs

And about bloody time they got back to you as well!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thank you hun, I think I had convinced myself that it was going to be bad news since nobody would get back to me so I was in complete shock when they called


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I know, I was worrying for you coz I was thinking that surely the secretary could have told you good news! So glad that wasn't the case!!!

I am soooooo excited and happy right now!! So what cd were you o'ing, cd14 was it? Will you be :sex: every other day? Eeeeeek so happy!!! Hope you will be posting those opk pics!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's what I thought too, glad we were wrong. 

Oh what's happened to my siggi, my ovulation bit has gone, I'll do another one. Yup I ov cd14


----------



## baileybubs

So only 10 days til O day woohoo!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I got a late call to say I am officially cancer free yay and got the official ok from them to start ttc :bigbigsmileonface:
> 
> My status on here I've changed it from wtt to ttc :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh MrsD!!! I got chills and tears! SOOOOOOO Happy for you! Like Bailey said, words can't describe how happy I feel for you! <3 <3 <3 <3 :happydance: I hope you and DH go out and celebrate before you are carrying a little duckling and can no longer imbibe! :hugs: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay yay yay yay yay Nrsd im over the moon for you!!!!!! Sooooooo happy for you hun this is the best news ever!!!! All we need now is your bfp!!!!!! Woooohoooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aaaaaaagggghhhhh!!!!! I just saw this as went to bed at 9 last night!!!!! Mrs d I am so happy for you!!!!! Finally it's all over for you and you are gonna make your rainbow baby!!!! Best news ever!!!! I bet you fall this cycle to!!!!

Bailey I did watch them leaving the hospital, makes me all emo for my baby all this hype, although I don't think lbcc will get quite the same level of press coverage sadly! :rofl:


----------



## SATH

OMG OMG OMG best news mrs d gonna have a smile on my face all day.

Congrats. Now lets go get some bfp's xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww ladies mil said she will pay for the chromosome testing to be done bless ber xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies I don't think it has sunk in yet, I can't quite believe it :)

Yay cath more great news, go on give them a call to chase them up :)

I don't know cupcake, we need a webcam on your hospital doors so that we can all watch you and lbcc leave ;)


----------



## Tawn

Mrsd,I dont get many chances to be on here anymore, but I have been checking in on you and I just saw your update. I couldn't be happier for you Hun!! You have persevered so graciously through all of your challenges and are truly an inspiration on smiling in the face of adversity. I really cannot tell you enough how much I hope you get your rainbow ASAP now! You deserve it!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Argh MrsD you will be ov in less than 10 days! Is DH excited!??! Im soooooooooooooooooo happy and excited for the pair of you!! Hope you celebrated last night?

Im going to email the private clinic now and see if they do the testing and how much etc

Got a real sore stomach today though, feels like iv got trapped wind but its really painful, when i walk im getting shooting pains up in my stomach and also little shooting pains (TMI) by my bum which is what i had with the ectopic - test is neg though but its worrying me slightly xxx


----------



## CherylC3

:cloud9::sex::spermy::crib:\\:D/:jo:Omg mrs d :) I'm so happy :happydance: aw I hope u all get ur BFPs and be pregnancy buddies very soon... I'm so so so excited :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath maybe constipation? I had it with Leo at the beginning. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmm could be hun now you've mentioned it? TMI I havent been since Sun so it could be it? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv got bloody sciatica in my legs at the mo so thats not helping either! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks ladies.

We will be doing more than celebrating once this af buggers off :bunny: haha

Cath Sunday! I think it could be that ;) yay email, email, email :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa There will be a LOT of bunny action going on in your house MrsD!! Legs in the air and everything ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! How lush would it be if you got a BFP This cycle!! Best News EVER!! 

Emailed them its £150 DF is being a bit off today - when his mam was down last night i was explaining stuff to her and explained that we will most prob get his sperm looked at etc (not in those words lol thats just wrong infront of his mother haha) and he looked at me and said 'ohhh so the prob could be with me then?' and said yes and its nice to know that he thought the problem was automatically my fault lol but today he has been a bit distant and iv txt him saying how much the test is and would he rather wait for the nhs apt but he hasnt txt back xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

woops he just emailed :-D saying what do I want to do :-D Going to ring the hospital later to see how long my NHS will be then ring the clinic..... ohhh he just asked a good Q - will they want us both to be tested for chromosome issues?! if so thats £300 :-( xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath that's lovely of your mil. I'd deffo ring and see how long til your NHS referral will take first. 

Mrs d hope the witch buggars off quickly!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath that's fantastic news and how lovely of your mil to offer to pay xx

Oh I love all this happiness in the air <3 xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, this week is turning out great so far!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Im so upset :-( Just rung the private clinic and they said they wont do the blood tests as they dont know the history of us so to save us money and rather than test us both they said we can make an apt if we like (£150) So I rung the NHS to see how long my apt is and its 5 months :-( I just start crying in work :-( So fed up xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath I'm so sorry Hun :-( :hugs: that sucks that they won't do the tests until you've had an appointment. They are money grabbers aren't they? So unfair!!! And 5 months from the NHS is just pants Hun. But is that the maximum you will wait?


----------



## cathgibbs

Well they said 5 months fromthe date they received my referal but I was so pissed off when he said that that I didnt hear the date they recieved it but I know it was like the 2nd week of June or something like that? I should have asked him wil i recieve my apt as soon as that wait is up or will i have to wait then another few weeks?! I think we might go private - so much for saving for a wedding! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

How much will it cost you going private then? Can't believe it's £150 for just an appointment!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ill forward you the link now hun, i know its summit like £30 for a blood test - just a routine one xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good thing is though (I think?!) In the consultation they will give me a pelvic exam and give Minaj a Sperm analysis? Need to ring to double check though ....

Click full prices for the prices of tests etc

https://www.crgw.co.uk/costs-of-treatments.php


----------



## baileybubs

I guess that's not too bad if that's included Hun. Hopefully they would be able to help from there and it might something as simple as taking vitamins etc to increase chances. 
What does your df think about it all now? Do you think he's coming round to the idea of having his sperm tested?


----------



## baileybubs

I was just browsing online for items I saw on This Morning today (an awesome baby chair!) an coz I googled "baby" "this morning" a story came up about Caprice and her babies and I thought it was lovely inspiring story so I thought I'd share it 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...veals-details-surrogate-ITV-This-Morning.html


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah its quite good considering isnt it? I think I just got upset cause i was hoping to have my apt by the end of Aug - not beginning of Dec!! Well I txt him and mentioned it to him and he txt bacl 'its up to you me loverrr' he insists on speaking with a Bristolian accent cause he works in Bristol lol, I think ill give them a call and double check if thats all incl and then book an apt for after AF. I do think i need to remind DF that he needs to release some swimmers lol that shouldnt be a problem for him though haha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Aww Bailey I LOVE Caprice Story!! I read it a few weeks back and thought how lush it was!! Her babies could be passed off as twins couldnt they!! such a lovely story.... thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well that's good then Hun, I think it's a good idea to go for it if you can afford it (or is mil paying for it?) and then you have an idea of any problems if there actually are any. At least then you can then feel pro-active, you can try solving any problems rather than just waiting, that would kill me waiting around for so long. 

And yeah I'm sure df will have no problem with it, I know my df wouldn't haha!


----------



## baileybubs

I hadn't heard about it and just thought it was an amazing story that can give hope to everyone, it's so lovely!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well shes adamant she wants to pay but DF wants us to pay - I dont mind but i would prefer MIL paying haha OJ - we cant go to Spain now as Nicky was made redundant but got a new job so doesnt want to take much leave which is only fair so I think maybe they will want to contribute towards this as a sorry we couldnt take you away type thing? I know - Gonna give them a call now :-D 

Its a lovely story and its nice to know that you can concieve naturally even after failed IVF!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's nice of her though bless her, I think it's lovely that she is showing so much interest. 
Understandable that df doesn't want to take leave when just starting a new job, don't blame him although its a shame you won't get your holiday!
Let us know if you get an appointment then, bet its quite exciting!

Yeah that story definately proves that miracle babies happen and never give up hope!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I have to give them 2 weeks notice so ill chat with him tonight and decide if we want to do it although i think itll be yes - AF is due mid next week so that would work out great, kinda excited now! 

How are you hun? how is the weather? We were apparently getting rain and clouds all week but the weather is lush xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great, I hope df is ok with it all then and you can book an appointment!

I'm in a great mood today, I've been a bit stressed recently coz Emilia is going through a clingy cranky stage, think she's getting her first tooth through. But this morning df let me stay in bed til 10am!!! It was awesome!!! It's amazing how sleep can affect you isn't it?!

It's cloudy and miserable here! But it's still warm, think that's it for our summer though!


----------



## cathgibbs

#aww bless her! Give her some cucumber to chew on hun - my nephews loved that! Really cold cucumber!! oohhhhhh you must have needed that sleep to sleep till 10!!! I bet your feeling lush and refreshed today!! 

Well iv booked Fri off - was meant to book today and tomorrow off aswell but the weather was shite :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh cath your ups and downs of the day, you need Friday off xx

Yay for the lie bailey :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's gorgeous sunshine here again today. I'm glad I'm a southerner not a northerner, I couldn't cope with all your crap weather up there ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Friday cant come quick enough MrsD!! Or 4.30pm for that matter! iv had a titful today Although i keep smiling when ever I think of how happy you must be!!! 

MrsD Im a southerner too (I think lol) weather is beautiful xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You've had good news too don't forget, after your next af you'll be seeing the specialist, unless you get duffered this cycle :)


----------



## baileybubs

The sun came back out yay! Momentarily lol, but was nice while we were out for a walk at least.

Yay for Friday off cath, I don't blame you Hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true hun - i just begrudge paying for something that you have contributed towards :-( 

How you feleing hun? You back in work? xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Mrsd,I dont get many chances to be on here anymore, but I have been checking in on you and I just saw your update. I couldn't be happier for you Hun!! You have persevered so graciously through all of your challenges and are truly an inspiration on smiling in the face of adversity. I really cannot tell you enough how much I hope you get your rainbow ASAP now! You deserve it!!!!!

Tawn, i was just wondering about you the other day, wondering how things were with your new baby!!! Love your avatar pic! ADORABLE!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's shit cath, but it's a fantastic offer from your mil, and if it means you get seen in a couple of weeks instead of December, take it. Mil obviously wants to do something nice for you both and if you can't take them up on their offer of Spain then take this. Do you have any health insurance via work? Would that enable you to go privately?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttc :hi: just had a quick peek at your chart, why on earth has it put your ov there? To me it looks like you o'd cd12??? You had your second dip and a positive opk on cd12?? It has put you oing at cd14 but there wasnt a dip, your cm had gone creamy and your opk was neg again, it doesnt make sense?? I'm lost with this ttc business :( it looks like you covered all bases though so fingers crossed xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies aw it's been so sunny here today well lastnight Leo fed b4 6pm was sleeping by 7 and woke at 3.30am for a feed so tonight I'm going to try feed him at 7 and put him down after 8 and hopefully he will go a bit longer I just want him to sleep 9 till 7.. Bailey did u say if Emilia has 4 or 5 feeds a day again? And wot times her last one before bed?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, glad you have had sunshine! Emilia has 4 feeds a day, and has her last one at about 6pm which I'm just about to get now lol.

Ttc fingers crossed for a bfp for you this months Hun!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl he's an early bird, I hope the later feed works for you. Did the baby rice make any difference to how much he slept? x


----------



## MrsDuck

I want an Emilia, she's a fantastic sleeper, sorry if I've jinxed it now ;) x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies.....just caught up......so tired I need to finish now :(


----------



## Tawn

ttcbabyisom said:


> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Mrsd,I dont get many chances to be on here anymore, but I have been checking in on you and I just saw your update. I couldn't be happier for you Hun!! You have persevered so graciously through all of your challenges and are truly an inspiration on smiling in the face of adversity. I really cannot tell you enough how much I hope you get your rainbow ASAP now! You deserve it!!!!!
> 
> Tawn, i was just wondering about you the other day, wondering how things were with your new baby!!! Love your avatar pic! ADORABLE!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hun! Sorry I have been out of the loop! BnB is much harder for me on my phone, it always loses my posts etc and I get frustrated trying to zoom in and stuff one handed while breastfeeding! LOL! But Madison is finally starting to settle in and is becoming one happy little baby, she is really so funny! SO full of personality, I just adore her. Doesn't sleep a wink, day or night, but I am learning that I really can survive on 2-3 hours a night :haha:

How are you hun? Any good symptoms yet? xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw does she sleep 8 till 8 then bailey?x

Aw mrs d I hope u get a good sleeper hubby stayed at his mums last night to get a sleep he's really struggling with the sleep thing. But I'm like Tawn about 5-6 hours does me lol..x

Tawn nice to see Madison's in a routine hope she sleeps more for u..x

Aw I'm hoping ttc and cath hav BFPs this month.x

Cupcake how u doin?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies ill catch up after food and bath but mrsd I do have private health care via bupa with work but guess what? I effing cancelled it in april FUMING xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn! Madison looks like such a happy bubbly little baby, probably very much like her mummy I would imagine!!

Cheryl no Emilia sleeps from 7 til bout 5.30 and wakes once at about 2am at the moment. She is really good I'm very lucky. 

Cath what a bummer Hun! That's crap. 

Cupcake how are you and lbcc today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey, I'm knackered, I'm done with work now but still have 3 weeks left, it's so exhausting working full time and being heavily preg :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I feel for you Hun, I finished at the stage you are because I was just so tired, I know it's not long to go but it must seem like an age to you! I know it did for me :-( just try and rest an relax as much as you can whilst you aren't at work x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cool bailey..x

Aw cath nightmare betvu wish u hadn't canceled it now. X

Cupcake I was done in at ur stage.. I finished at 33 wks Hun cos i was knacked. X

Well thts me sat down doing the dummy run the now till Leo falls asleep and I wouldn't wish a reflux baby on anyone I've had 2 outfit changes and Leo's had 3 all in half an hour. X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I love that phrasing Cheryl, the dummy run, we have that too at bedtime lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I now just sit in my room till he's sleeping cos it was far too tiring running up and down the stairs lol.. I'm a lazy bum.x


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I do exactly the same Cheryl!


----------



## cupcake1981

I can see me going a week early, my mat cover has started now and I'm handing over to her which is really tiring me out. I'm sure my final week ill be twiddling my thumbs watching the click cos she'll be doing everything, dull!!!

I'm off fri and mon tho so that'll be good to have a rest. Mum is taking me to get my hospital bag stuff on Monday, getting ansy about getting it packed. Any tips on things you guys needed but didn't have or things you really were greatful to have? X


----------



## baileybubs

To be honest I needed very little from my hospital bag lol! Definitely needed lots and lots of maternity pads, toiletries for you, a couple of nighties, I did actually drink an energy drink (not red bull lol, more like an isotope lucazade sport). Errrrm, music would have been nice. We didn't take my docking station and wish I had coz we ended up with the radio on and was rubbish most of the time!

Besides that its the usual stuff you read, we had to get extra coz we stayed 3 nights. My advice is just take enough for 24 hours. If you end up staying longer people can bring you more stuff. 

Also I didn't want to eat, people mention taking snacks but even with the epi I didn't want to eat and then wasn't allowed anyway.


----------



## CherylC3

Take music I never and I wish we had some I bought a few things to wear giving birth in don't waste ur money just wear a hospital gown and I forgot shampoo and hairdresser I thot I'd be out the next day and I felt manky cos I couldn't wash my hair. Just take a few nappies cos they hav everything there. X


----------



## Tawn

For me my must haves were:

iPod dock with hypnobirthing music
A little handheld fan (which I propped facing me to cool down while laboring...Heaven!)
A filtered water bottle (so I could get water from the tap, I was so thirsty!!)
Cosy socks With grippy bottoms
And a few super comfy nighties which had easy access for bf'ing.


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks for the tips ladies. I'm a pack for all eventualities kinda girl, always bring clean clothes home from holiday!


----------



## Tawn

Oh! And a thin jersey dressing gown. Hands down one of my most worn things, at hospital and in the time after the birth at home!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep that's on my list, maternity wards are sooooo hot aren't they to.

Tawn did you buy specific hypno birthing music?


----------



## baileybubs

It's so nice to see you back on here tawn, hope the lovely Madison is ok today xxx

Ooh another thing cupcake, I took bottles and ready made feed with me (for the event that bf'ing didn't work) but the hospital have them so don't bother!

I'm like you though, pack for all eventualities lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Hey ladies ill catch up after food and bath but mrsd I do have private health care via bupa with work but guess what? I effing cancelled it in april FUMING xxx

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaghhhhhh!!! :( :( :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh cupcake it's getting so close now, apart from being knackered I bet you are getting excited/nervous now x

Tawn lovely to see you back, so when are you starting to ttc the next one? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes mrs d the reality that I am going to have to give birth has kicked in and now I'm quite scared, I can't really picture myself doing it to be honest!

Bailey I'm not bothering with the bottles, like you say, the MW said not to bother if I'm intending to bf, although I know it doesn't always go to plan sadly!


----------



## cupcake1981

And yes it's lovely to see you back here Tawn, you are missed!


----------



## MrsDuck

It would scare me too but you've had a rough pregnancy so I reckon you are going to have an easy birth :)


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> And yes it's lovely to see you back here Tawn, you are missed!

I second that <3


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you think so mrs d? Id like to think it works like that but I think others would say I've had an easy time but just moan a lot lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm saying you'll have an easy birth too Hun!


----------



## baileybubs

And don't be daft, you don't just moan a lot it's been hard for you!

And may I add don't be scared (easier said than done I know) but just look at me and Cheryl, we both had difficult births and yet we are both already planning on doing it all over again, so it can't be that bad! You will manage with it and I actually look back at it now as one of the most amazing events of my life, not just because my daughter was born, but because of how it brought me and my df, and me and my mum even closer.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I hope so! I'm religiously drinking the RLT in the hope of speeding it all along!


----------



## cupcake1981

One of my friends said to me I've struggled with pregnancy cos my body was worn out of being preg after 2 miscarriages, think she's probably right tbh! I know you guys are eager to get preg again but I honestly know I need a rest from it for a couple of years!

It's just the unknown of it all, I think it's not the birth I'm so scared of, more the aftermath, like a horrid tear, or feeling depressed afterwards. I'm also really anti loads of visitors afterwards and people can be quite selfish about just wanting to see the baby and not caring how the mum feels can't they, and dealing with them while feeling pants will really get to me!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I was so excited when my waters broke my blood pressure went thru the roof. U kno I wasn't scared one bit Hun. I think it's just knowing your going to meet ur baby takes all the fear away from it. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah that's a nice way to look at it Cheryl I like that x


----------



## Tawn

Thanks ladies!!! Sorry for being so MIA. Its been a rough couple f months! Lol. But feeds are finally stretching out and Maddie is finally letting me put her down occasionally so thought I might have time to check in! 

Cupcake, I LOVED giving birth! I would do it again in a heartbeat. Positive attitude Hun! That's what the hypnobirthing is for :) and I bought the background music to the hypnobirthing cd. I can send it over to you if you want?

Mrsd, not for awhile!!! I still can't get Madison to sleep not on me, what if the second was as needy?! Tbh, at this point I'm not even 100% sure there will be another one hahahhaha


----------



## baileybubs

I know what you mean about giving your body a rest though. There are times when I think that's why I should be waiting til Emilia is 1 til we ttc but I also know I would like 3 or 4 kids and am already 30 lol! And I know I will be complaining about pregnancy aches and pains next time and wishing I had waited! But to be honest I just think it will all be worth it (someone remind me I said this when I'm pregnant again lol). 

As for the visitors literally tell the to go away! I hated it. And I hated that noone seemed to care about how I felt about it! And yet now she's older and I would like visitors, no one is interested! Just tell your dh to tell people to leave you all alone for at least a week, you need to recover, not to be hostess.


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn if you have time to send it over to or make me a copy I'd be majorly greatful! I've not been very committed to listening to the cd yet. Tbh I don't think I could go into a hypnotic state but I do think that it will help with my breathing if nothing else. 

Hope you are back for good Hun! Are you back working again? X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw tawn I think we all understand you being MIA Hun, how is everything now, how is your step son and your dh? You seem to be coping so well with Maddie (do you call her Maddie by the way coz I never call Emilia Millie lol). 
She is so adorable!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah bailey that's exactly what it's like isnt it! When you don't want them people descend upon you and then noones interested when you're feeling better. Hopefully hubby will take my wishes on board but I know he will get caught up in wanting to show his son off! I don't mind close family, and people who have been there for us when I've been at rock bottom in the last year, but all the extended family who we don't see from 6 months to the next can bugger off and wait to be invited when I feel better! And everyone can wait to be invited to the hospital! I've said to hubby were not telling everyone when I go into labour cos I need him to be there for me rather than fielding calls from impatient relatives wanting all the details! 

Bailey like I say just don't get pregnant before march, summer pregnancy is awful!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Do you think so mrs d? Id like to think it works like that but I think others would say I've had an easy time but just moan a lot lol!

:rofl: xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm the same and I know all my family will be piling in the hospital and will be around our house the second I'm out. It will drive me mad coz they will all be giving me their 'advice' I'm going to be dreading that more than the birth ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I plan on being duffered again (to use caths phrasing lol) by February. I know that it doesn't always work that way and we could be ttc for ages but I've got to have PMA. 
I'm really taking faith in that Caprice story, fills me with faith! Plus my BIL and SIL, after everything they went through after the still birth of their daughter they are so full of joy over the imminent arrival of their son, and I can't wait to meet my nephew. Sorry I've gone off on a tangent there haven't I lol? I'm just feeling so positive and happy right now that I hope it will spread to everyone!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ccake I told ppl to give me 2 wks to recover a bit myself. I can't wait to be pg again I defo want to be duffered by feb too lol.. But I do worry about my work incase I hav no customers and then hav to go get a part time job with rubbish money. X


----------



## MrsDuck

This could become a very busy ttc thread again very soon :)


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I kno mrs d so when's te witch away mrs d? And hav you stocked up on OPKs yet?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It seems to have stopped today so tomorrow let the :sex: begin :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I hope you fall this cycle Hun! I hoping you will post some pics to look at!

I need to read the caprice story I didn't earlier.


----------



## MrsDuck

I promise to post pics of my pee sticks haha ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay can't wait to be looking at those pee sticks lol!

Urgh I've been up since 5.30am and Emilia is cooing away bless her, she's in such a good mood!

Cupcake did you read the caprice story?


----------



## cupcake1981

I did bailey, what a lovely story :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d yeah the witch has gone now go get :sex: and peeing on sticks lol..x

Bailey do u feed Emilia at half 5 when she wakes?x

Well Leo fed at 6.30pm fell asleep at 8pm and woke at 4.30 I fed him and he went straight to sleep again, so a good night for us no grunting with wind do u think eventually he will go longer?x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!!! Morning!!

Bailey I do lovet that Caprice story - its such a feel good story and it brings hope aswell!!

Tawn!! Hey Sexy lady!!!!!!! When are you off to the US hun?!

Mrsd!! Get dtd woman!! We need you to get a bfp - I honestly think I will get teary when you get it V soon!

Cupcake - finish early hun- your going to be soooo tired otherwise chick

Cheryl! That is a good night is Leo getting any better hun? xxx

Sath! Hi hun! 

Anyone else!! HI!! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cath yeah he is I don't kno if its the rice or not but he's doing good. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your bubbas sleeping better, I bet the cooler nights are helping too :)


----------



## Tawn

Cupcake, I am sending the music via FB in a minute! I had to upload it to my work dropbox site so I will send you the link where you can download the tracks.

MrsD, YAY for posting OPKs! Long overdue, I think you should do like 6 a day to make up for lost time! :)

Cath, are you moving forward for sure with the private appt? I am happy you are taking charge of this hun! Finally getting some real answers! 

And I leave for the States 3 weeks from tomorrow. A bit nervous to be sure!!!!!

Bailey, you are SO lucky with Emilia's sleep! You must wonder what all us other mummies complain about with lack of sleep etc LOL. Hope #2 is just as easy for you! And we call her Maddie sometimes, but more Madison. I guess until she learns her name more I lean more towards Madison.

Cheryl, that is an amazing stretch of sleep! Technically sleeping through the night is 5 hours, so Leo is blasting that out of the park! I would kill for that kind of sleep :haha: What a good boy!

AFM, I hate this humidity so much! I can't stop complaining about it haha. I can tolerate heat, but being sticky all day is not my cup of tea at all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn 3 weeks will be here before you know it, I bet you can't wait to see everyone :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh itll fly by now hun! How long is the flight?? I bet your family & Friends cant wait to see her!! 

Im unsure to book it or not or wait until we have another mc but the I feel why bother waiting for another mc BUT then they might say to us that with just 2 mc it means nothing - with a 3rd they know its something DEF wrong? Do I make sense or talking poop? xxx


----------



## Tawn

9 1/2 hours!! Eek! Hope were not "that" couple with a screaming baby! More nervous about the 8 hour time difference and jet lag tbh!

Does the ectopic not count as a mc then Hun? That seems unfair!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh god hahaha im sure you will be fine hun, she looks soooo happy in all your pics! Try and stop her from sleeping before your flight :-D 

Nope unfortunately as the ecroic 'could' have gone onto a normal pregnancy ppffftt highly doubt that! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath £300 is such a small price to pay for peace of mind. If you were unlucky enough to have another mc then you would kick yourself for not having the testing done now :( go for it hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know but im thinking if I go there spend the money to see the consultant for him to say you need to come to us when you are pregnant for us to do the tests then that would annoy the f out of me, would I need to go when preg or could they do all the tests as i am? DF has told MIL he wont accept her money and i literally have £200 to last me a month cause all my pay is going into savings for the wedding. so I need to be absolutely sure about it - I think Nicky should just pay for it all - :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thats's a tough one :( Can you ask them those questions before you commit?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I think ill give them a ring tomorrow as im off work.... just been researching it and as iv still only had 2 mcs that is apparently 'normal?!' wtf

im in SUCH a stinking mood today xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's shit isn't it :( 
Ooooh crappy mood, that's a symptom :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh i wish mrsd lol its because i cant find a dress to wear out Sat - im not really fussed on going out so my heads not really into looking...but ...ITS MY FRIDAY TODAY!!

You at work? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope I was til 4 but I'm home now for a quick change then out with the girlies. It's my Friday too today :) a 2 day week for me this week yay :) 

I saw your post on FB about a dress, what's the occasion? Something nice?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttc :hi: just had a quick peek at your chart, why on earth has it put your ov there? To me it looks like you o'd cd12??? You had your second dip and a positive opk on cd12?? It has put you oing at cd14 but there wasnt a dip, your cm had gone creamy and your opk was neg again, it doesnt make sense?? I'm lost with this ttc business :( it looks like you covered all bases though so fingers crossed xx

I know, EXACTLY MY THOUGHTS MrsD! I do think i O'd on cd12 but yeah, i think i covered all my bases no matter what so it's just a waiting game now. How stressful though! I can't wait to see what happens to you this month! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Celebratory drinks is it hun?? Get rat arsed sugartits!

I got a friends hen night but literally have nowt to wear :-( 

Ttc I hate it when it changes your ov grrrr. At least you've covered all bases! Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

TTC hope the tww isnt being too harsh on you!! Feeling any symptoms?

Tawn I know I am so lucky with Emilia, she's such a good sleeper. I really need to learn to go to bed early now though as she wakes at 5.30am and is up for the day these days! I can't believe how well Maddie is doing, rolling over both ways is amazing!

Cath have you decided whether you are going to make an appointment. I agree with mrs d I think you should go for it, I know it might cost a bit but it will be worth it.

Cupcake last day of the week hun, how are you feeling?

Cheryl I try to wait until 6am til I feed Emilia so I put her on our bed with us until 6am and just let her play and kick and wriggle, because the moment I come downstairs with her she screams for her bottle.

Mrs d how are you feeling today? Have you and dh dtd yet lol!! Has it sunk in yet?

AFM we went to cheeky monkeys playhouse today with some workmates and their LOs. It was really good and we have agreed to make it a fortnightly thing to all get together and go somewhere.
And I have another hope story for you all. Some of you may remember me talking about a work colleugue who had had 4 miscarriages, and had a fifth when I was pregnant with Emilia. She knew she had a chromosome problem as it had passed on from her dad and it had caused her mum to miscarry 3 times as well. Well my workmates today told me that she is pregnant for the 6th time, and is now at 18 weeks so its looking like a healthy pregnancy that will carry to full term!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Thanks for the file Tawn, no idea what to do with it but hopefully hubby will!

Yey it's everyone's Friday today!

Ttc hoping you get some good two symptoms.

Mrs d are you and hubby celebrating this WE?

I came home from work early, was feeling really crap all day, all weak and exhausted and then I got a headache, have gas a little sleep but still feeling poop. Debating going to get my bp checked as a bit concerned about pre eclampsia even tho my bps been fine all along.


----------



## baileybubs

Mine was fine all along cupcake and then at 37 weeks went up from 70/110 average to 140/90. Not excessively high but it was for me. I wouldnt worry yourself about it but I'd perhaps go and get it checked tomorrow with you having headaches too.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah the headache and generally feeling unwell is the only thing making me worry about the PE, I'm sure I don't have it but you can't be too careful can you! 

Your story about your friend is really inspiring, I remember you telling me about her before!


----------



## baileybubs

I know its great news I'm so happy for her, and I thought I'd share it with you ladies because to me its a bit of a miracle story. She was waiting on IVF at the time and its happened naturally.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's a lovely story I'm really pleased for her :)
Nope it hasn't sunk in yet. We are off to see the in-laws for a few days so no dtd there, we'll start when we get back

Cath it will soon be your hen do :) I hope you find something gorgeous to wear :)
It was just some pub grub with the girls and a good chat, I didn't drink coz I was driving x


Aw cupcake sorry you are feeling so poop. Are you off work tomorrow? 

Sath how are you?

Amy how is Emily now you are home? 

Ttc I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawn said:
> 
> 
> Mrsd,I dont get many chances to be on here anymore, but I have been checking in on you and I just saw your update. I couldn't be happier for you Hun!! You have persevered so graciously through all of your challenges and are truly an inspiration on smiling in the face of adversity. I really cannot tell you enough how much I hope you get your rainbow ASAP now! You deserve it!!!!!
> 
> Tawn, i was just wondering about you the other day, wondering how things were with your new baby!!! Love your avatar pic! ADORABLE!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun! Sorry I have been out of the loop! BnB is much harder for me on my phone, it always loses my posts etc and I get frustrated trying to zoom in and stuff one handed while breastfeeding! LOL! But Madison is finally starting to settle in and is becoming one happy little baby, she is really so funny! SO full of personality, I just adore her. Doesn't sleep a wink, day or night, but I am learning that I really can survive on 2-3 hours a night :haha:
> 
> How are you hun? Any good symptoms yet? xxxxClick to expand...

I can't even get this site on my phone. I still don't think Android has the app so I can only get on here when i'm at a computer which is all day at work and home at night but it's hard to get on here during work hours but i sneak it in while i can.
Yeah, it would be hard to be on your phone on here while breastfeeding. Ha! :haha:
Yay for Madison starting to finally settle in and being such a good cute little baby! How is your stepson with her and hubby? I bet they are wonderful. You hang in there with the no sleep. That will be the HARDEST part for me I'm afraid.
I'm doing ok though...not really noticing any symptoms yet...except tender/sensitive nipples but i had a LOAD of great symptoms last cycle and BFN. I was convinced and i was wrong. :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck!!! Duck!!! I just heard your most wonderful news! You are an inspiration! I'm so ready to follow your pregnancy... I can't stop the tears from flowing. I'm so happy! Sending you :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks leinz, the good news came as a bit of a shock, but I'm sooooooooo glad it's all over and finally back to baby making yay xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mrs d! I'm still so happy for you to!

I'm the penultimate fruit today! Aaaarrrggghhh!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay congrats on being a honeydew melon :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

congrats on a being a honeydew Cupcake!!! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for being a honeydew cupcake! On the home stretch now Hun, not long to go!

How is everyone today? 

Only one week til you should ovulate mrs d yay! Technically if you catch the eggy you are already in week one of your pregnancy hehe!

Cath how you feeling about that private consultation?

Afm my easy going laid back baby is no longer easy going lol! It's this teething business! It's making her a right cranky pants and she's waking loads at night and just screaming. I put the teething gel on and she immediately stops.....for about ten mins! Dfs solution is calpol but I don't want to give her calpol every night, I don't know if its bad to do that? It's such a pain coz in the day I can distract her and give her teething rings but at night I can't do that! She's fast asleep now though and has been since 7.30, so I did as they say and I managed to nap whilst she did.


----------



## baileybubs

By the way are you testing this month cath or waiting on AF coz I see you are 10dpo.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Bailey I dont know what to suggest hun? how about using calpol on alternative nights? Poor thing.....

Well DF and I had a chat and we are going to book the apt - cant have an apt for 2 weeks soooo shall i wait for af to arrive next week and book or book now? No hun ill test every day you know me haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'd give them a ring and check what time of the month they ideally need to see you and book it from there Hun


----------



## cathgibbs

I asked the other day - they said any day so thats no problem - just confused lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well to me it sounds like you are really excited about the idea of it and that you really wanna do it, so I say book it ASAP!


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh i did!! lol just got off the phone they seem sooooo lovely - 10th Aguust 12.30 - ill have a scand DF swimmers will be tested and they go through all our history and decide which option is best! is it wrong of me to think they wont really be interested in giving any advice as we have only had 2 mc?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be daft Hun, for one thing you are paying them money, but secondly it's their job, it's just the NHS that won't test til you have had 3 miscarriages. 
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## cathgibbs

i could pee my pants lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless ya lol! We need a ticker!

My friend has just emailed me a job vacancy for a company I previously worked for, 17 hours a week Mon-thurs evenings and Saturday morning, £8000 actual pay. I only left the job due to uni. If it was nearer Christmas this job might be ideal, but my gut instinct is saying "why give up 5 more months off work with Emilia?". I know it's only 17 hours but its 4 evenings a week. Plus as we are planning on ttc from Christmas, if I did get this job I'd have to put that on hold. Also it only pays a tad more than my current job and its further away so will have to drive there whereas I can walk to my current job so if df got another job he'd be able to use the car (when he passes his test). Do you think it's worth me applying or not? My friend reckons it could be worth it just for the interview experience etc, but is there a point if I don't think I want the job right now?


----------



## baileybubs

Or am I just taking the easier option by staying with my current job?


----------



## cathgibbs

wHAT HOURS WILL YOU BE DOING IN YOUR OLD JOB WHEN YOU GO BACK HUN AND IS IT EVENINGS OR DAYS?? woops caps on sorry! I would say stick with your old job as it pays a lil bit less but with the newj ob you might be using more fuel to get there? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

and your going to be ttc again I think itll be better with the old job but thats just me chick xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I was thinking, more job security coz I've been there 2 years now. If I got a new job I'd probably have to work there a year before considering ttc I think. 
My old job will probably have me working one or two evenings but they will be more flexible with me I think. Plus they are more likely to give me 3 shifts that are a bit longer rather than 5 small ones.


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh stay with your old job - more security - you know the people - you know the system etc id stay for def xxx


----------



## SATH

Soz havent been on I'm at my sisters for a few days. Af arrived 10dpo yet again gutted and disappointed that lp just will not extend. 

Hope everyone ok. Catch up when i get back x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks Sath :-( hope you are having fun at your sisters though

Thanks cath, I think I just needed some reassurance that I'm doing the right thing staying at my old job. My friends and family don't seem to understand my reasoning but then they don't really know that I want to ttc so soon again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath noooooooo I was so sure it would be longer this month :( so you had a really short cycle then coz you od early too. Have fun at your sisters x

Cath yay for booking your appointment. I bet they will do everything possible and be really lovely about it coz you are paying privately. It's not far away yay but hopefully you'll be able to cancel it next week coz you're already preggo :)

Bailey that's madness that technically I could already be 1week gone and we haven't bd yet haha
Aw sorry about emilias teeth making her cranky :( poor little mite
I agree with you and cath about the job application x

We are visiting the inlaws but looks like we'll need to come back tomorrow as the wind is suddenly forecast to blow up :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey have you tried teething powders with Emilia, they are supposed to be brilliant as they numb the gums.

Cath exciting about your appointment. Technically the ectopic must count as a loss, don't they say that a pregnancy usually emplants in the wrong place because there's something wrong with it? Don't know for def but its one way to look at it.

Sath gggrrrrrr this luteal phase issue sucks, are you already on the b6 complex?

Mrs d what a shame you'll have to come back from the inland early ;), at least you can get some bd practise in!

Afm I'm really cross about my pram. I ordered it at 21 weeks pregnant, and the retailer have called to say its all in.....well all other than the seat liner!!!! And when I got the retailer to call the manufacturer today to get a date as to when I will get my seat liner, they can't give me one!!! I'm livid! £900 on a pushchair and they can't even supply they whole product!! So my options are to wait indefinitely or to get a liner possibly in a different colour like black, if they can even supply that!


----------



## baileybubs

That's really annoying cupcake!!! Can they not give you a date for when they'll have it?! I'd be yelling down the phone Hun!
Would you consider cancelling it and just getting another one? Or are you dead set on that one?


----------



## cupcake1981

It's tempting bailey, ESP as the manufacturer don't really seem to give a crap! But I really want my Icandy now. Technically I don't need the seat liner until he is old enough to go in the pushchair rather than the carry cot but that's not the point, from the sound of it I may not even have it by then! Nothing is simple ever!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake that's awful service :( it's not as though you have bought a cheap pushchair either, not that would excuse it, but at that price you expect good service aaaagh


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake id be livid! Its the principle of it! If the manufacturer sounds like they cant be arsed what would they be like if it broke etc?! If you like the Icandy see if the shop will swap hun. Takes the mick.

Mrsd have fun chick. The weather this weekend is supposed to be April weather?! Wtf.

Awww cupcake you wont believe the whole thing about ectopic being classed as a mc grrrr hopefully tho as its private they might just say yeah its classed as a mc. Feeling quite anxious tho anf been a bit upset today looking at pictures of my friends beautiful little boy.....hes only a week old and is the most beautiful baby I have ever seen.....I kept thinking about us and just started crying. Just having a shit day......only now sitting down after cleaning from 9am....shattered xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath you'll have your baby Hun, I promise, don't feel down, it's gonna happen xxx and your appointment is one step closer to that x

It's the Icandy I've ordered, and that's what I want now.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun. Just seems impossible atm.

Oohhhh good choice hun! Cant believe the problem your having tho hun its shocking xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath you were so cheerful and positive this morning :hugs: you WILL have your forever baby very soon. Only 2 weeks until you see the specialist and I'm sure it's going to be something really simple to adjust. Maybe you are already preggo??? Are you testing? xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv tested and its neg mrsd. This week I have been a bit down about it all only since I got told about the nhs waiting time....I cried yesterday when I found out my friend is having a lil girl.....id love a lil girl lol.

Anyhow. ..

What have you been up to hun? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath :hugs: it's still early hun you're 10dpo aren't you? Super emotional is a great sign hun (not that I want to get your hopes up) I'd love a little girl too. We'll have ours soon I'm sure :) I bet you feel much better after your appointment hun :)

We have done nothing but eat today :) 

Have you found a dress for your hen do?


----------



## cupcake1981

You WILL both have your babies! Can't guarantee they'll be girls, but blue ones are great to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun. I've always wanted a boy my whole life but when I fell pregnant for some reason that changed and I wanted a girl. Obviously I'd be happy with either but if I could choose I'd choose a girl :)


----------



## MrsDuck

What happened with your decals?


----------



## cupcake1981

I always thought I wanted a girl and I still do one day bit I'm so in the boy zone now I can't imagine baby being a girl, and if we have a little girl in the future shell have the big bro I always wanted! 

Nowt yet, need to get them to send replacements, bit nervous to take them down tho in case they leave crap on the wall and they don't go back up in exactly the same place!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a lovely way to look at it :)

Oh no you've left them up eeek they've had a while to stick firm then, I'd be scared too :(


----------



## cathgibbs

No your right mrsd iv always wanted a girl....but like you said right now id be happy with anytime :-D 

Nope :-( have to wear a dress I always wear which is poo! My friend is picking me up at 12! 

I thought that too hun I cried at a sheep coming first place in the royal welsh. ..wtf...also having headaches first thing in the morning and their even waking me up at 2am and boovs are starting to get sore but not holding out muvh hope.

Awww cupcake we have to take ours down soon.....get the hairdryer on it on warm setting hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good hair dryer tip cath thanks!

Have a lovely time on the hen x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun. Looking forward to it now. First girls night out in probably 18 months? Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got everything crossed for you hun :) 
Have a lovely girls day/night out. Apple bobbing for you tomorrow haha xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ladies you will deffo get your rainbow babies and it will be soon! It's about time this thread got some more BFPs, I'm gonna have words with the universe again coz it's not on! 

And I have to say as someone who always thought I wanted a boy first just how much I adore having a daughter. I think it doesn't matter which flavour, either is just amazing. I have heard that girls are harder work though lol, who knows? 

Ladies I am already in my pjs how bad is that?? It's so hot and muggy here and I'm not going anywhere, my pjs are cooler than anything else lol! 

Cath hope you have a fab time tonight Hun, you deserve it!

What are you other ladies up to? I'm currently recording Harry Potter and will watch it once Emilia has gone to bed lol, living it up aren't I haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

We have come back from the in laws early as the forecast wasn't good and the sea state was meant to be awful by this afternoon, but it was flat calm and still is, damn weather forecast :( 

I agree bailey I've just asked dh if its too early to go to bed, I'm shattered, too much sea air I think haha

Hubby is doing a home brew which is now ready for bottling, I'm in for a fun afternoon ;) haha


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh that sounds interesting mrs d! I notice you are cd8 now, been up to much bding lol?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope we've been at the in laws so I'm a bit funny about doing it in other people's houses but we're back home now so it's time to get cracking ;) 

It's just started chucking it down :(


----------



## baileybubs

We've got glorious sun here! For a change lol, but it's too hot outside for Emilia even in the shade so I'm indoors anyway (hence the pjs). 

Get cracking on catching that eggy mrs d so exciting!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm always in my pjs ATM, they are the coolest thing defo!

I've been making another cushion for the nursery chair and then start on some bunting for the nursery to. My dad is gonna put my canvasses up in a mo I think so hopefully ill have some nursery pics to show off soon! 

Has Emilis napped much today after her early morning shuv?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha up north does get some nice weather after all ;) 

Yay cupcake I can't wait to see some pics of lbcc's nursery :) 

I've just mentioned to hubby that I'm cd8 and he asked what does that mean, he's forgotten it's been that long haha


----------



## SATH

Just home totally shattered! My girls v pleased to see me sure oh enjoyed the peace from me! Raining here too so pj's goin on v soon early nite for me.

Cath have a fab time tonight.

Mrs d enjoy the home brew.

Bailey harry potter in pj's that sounds fab plan to me.

Cupcake i cant wait to see the pics. 

Will have a read through and catch up. Had nice time with my sis just needed to get away knew af was coming and i was so fed up. Been on b6 comples for 18 months, accu and everything but lp wont shift ov day 18 and af day 28 this month. Sucks feel like giving up maybe its just not meant to happen think oh would be relieved if i did give up he doesnt seem to care. Soz moan over have a good night.


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I love the nursery pics! Wish I could make my own stuff like that! 
And no she's not napped much really, she's been grizzly all day and was crying from about 4.30 til I've just got her settled asleep now. I hate seeing her crying so much. I feel like whenever she's awake she's unhappy at the moment, stupid teething!

Mrs d yeah lol, every now and again we get the sun up north, comes as a bit of a shock lol! Bless your dh for forgetting what cd8 means lol. My df never felt pressure from knowing about ttc, I know a lot of men would rather not know, what's your dh like?

Sath I'm sorry about your lp Hun, if leinzlove reads back on this I'm sure she has said she has a 10 day lp, and she has 2 babies so don't give up!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I didnt know I could handsew a cushion until I did it lol! Trial and error! Early night for you both tonight then! 

Hubby's gone to an engagement party tonight, feel bad for making him go along but I really couldn't face it as I'd need to sit down all night and thought he'd have more fun without me. Now I miss him :(.

It's raining here yey! But sadly, it's still muggy :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath glad you had a nice time with your sis, sorry your lp hasn't lengthened :( did cupcake suggest raspberry leaf tea? Aw hun :hugs: I'm sure it's just because your oh doesn't like seeing you upset each month, rather than he's not bothered about a baby :( don't give up xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my post only just posted


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey mine doesn't get much choice, I leave my pee sticks on the dresser haha

Oooh cupcake I'll have a look at fb for your pics in a mo :)

The sky here has cleared and the sun is back out :) it's still muggy though :(


----------



## baileybubs

Wow where is everyone today lol?

Well after me having a mini meltdown last night at bedtime (I started crying coz I was tired and she seemed to have been crying all day and I couldn't help her :-( ) we had a great nights sleep and we have both been in brilliant moods today! 
I put her in her sleeping bag when she woke at 2am and gave her half a bottle and she slept through after that til 7.30am woohoo! So I think maybe the cool air has been waking her when its the wee hours of the morning, and perhaps her growth spurt is making her hungry in the middle of the night too. Same strategy for tonight so we will see lol!

What's everyone been up to today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey it does get to u sometimes doesn't it. Leo had a great he went down at 7.30 and I didn't hear him till 4 then he was up at 5 I gave him 3oz and he slept till 7.30 and we went to bed a 9 so think I'm going to do tht tonight too. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow what a great sleep bailey! Is it maybe time to start thinking about weening when they wake in the night? I have no idea. How's her teething? Did you try the powders yet?

So happy to have tomo off work to! Am going out to get all my hospital bag stuff with my mum, and my changing bag!

Love your new pics on FB,Emilia has such an expressive face :)

I've gone sewing mad, am making bunting for the nursery now. Wondering if I could make any money out of selling any of this stuff!


----------



## baileybubs

I couldn't get any powders cupcake, they didn't have any but the gel seems to be working ok. 
She hadn't actually had a night feed for over a month til last night, that's why I was reluctant to give her it coz I don't want her to rely on a bottle to settle her, but I had tried everything else. I think it depends on the individual baby on how long they have night feeds for. I'm hoping she goes back to sleeping straight through soon.

I'm sure you could make some money selling it, but you best get sewing coz it won't be long til you won't have time to even shower let alone sew lol :rofl:

Cheryl yay for Leo doing so well, it's great when you have good nights like that isn't it? Yeah I think yesterday it all just got to me, I love her to bits but 24:7 with a very cranky, tired, teething baby can really take its toll. Today she's been great though coz she had a good nights sleep. When do you start Leo on solids then Hun, I know it's coming up soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: sorry for your mini meltdown but glad she settled in the end and ended up having a good nights sleep. Yay for your good sleep too xx
I love those pics of you and Emilia on FB soooo cute. Have you had your hair cut? 

Cheryl yay for Leo sleeping well too :) 

Cupcake I'm impressed with all your creativity with lbcc's nursery :) it looks gorgeous x

Sath, ttc, Amy, leinz I hope you are all well :)

Cath it sounded like you had a great night out, I'd have killed your df over the Chinese though :) 

Afm the :sex: has begun :) but I'm a bit worried that I'm not waiting to see if my thyroid levels are good, I'll have caught or not by the time I find out my levels :( maybe we should have waited and started next month, oh bugger


----------



## baileybubs

No mrs d, I think I'll cry when the day comes to cut her hair, it's so soft and pretty I couldn't bear to lol. 

Yay for :sex: what affect would your thyroid levels have if you have caught Hun? I'm sure it will all be fine though, don't let it worry you :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

No I meant your hair not emilias ;) 

Well I've been left alone with dr google so who knows what to believe but at the very least a mc :(


----------



## baileybubs

Step away from dr google!! Don't listen to him he only promotes negativity and that's usually only related to minuscule statistics that won't affect you Hun, it will all be fine :hugs: 

And lol, I thought you said her hair (obviously lol) but yes thank you for noticing I have! I got it cut last week and got all the extra horrible weight taken out and got layers and a side fringe. Feels so much better! Although it takes a little more styling than my previous "shove it in a bobble and put a big hair band on" look lol! I actually need to bother straightening at least my fringe now.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I shouldn't google, but on a boring Sunday I couldn't help it :( 

Your hair looks lovely :) I can't make my mind up what to do with mine, I've been trying to grow it but........???


----------



## baileybubs

I was doing that, I grow it out and then get lazy though and don't get it trimmed so it a ends up a big rats nest that is far too thick and just needs chopping off. Which is what I did lol! 

I would say seen as you may soon be pregnant (fxd!!) to keep it at a length where you can just move it out of the way (ie tie back) or is minimal styling needed. Coz I know when I was pregnant I just couldn't be bothered with the extra effort of styling my hair (not that I'm ever super motivated to anyway!).


----------



## MrsDuck

I wish my hair was thicker, it's quite thin and greasy at the roots and dry at the ends so needs to be washed and blow dried with products each day or tied back to look decent. Maybe I'll have a trim and then decide.

Yours suits you short but my ears stick out haha


----------



## baileybubs

It's funny I always wish my hair was thinner lol, it's so thick and bushy! Plus it's like straw, I can't actually wash my hair more than twice a week, which sounds minging, but if I do it's just soooo dry and horrible. And the greys are just getting silly now, I'm far too young to be this grey lol!
Do you put any dye on your hair? I wish I could go back to 16 year old me and say "do not start dyeing your hair otherwise you will never be able to stop, and roots are not attractive" lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I really need a hair cut to, not gas once since before Cape Verde last year! I had an appointment on Friday but cancelled it cos I felt rough! Has any if the stuff I sent you helped? 

Lol you are right that ill gave no time once baby is here to make stuff! 

Mrs d dr google is bad Hun, if you catch the egg go straight to the doc x


----------



## SATH

Evening everyone, what have you all been up too. I have done nothing all day very lazy.

Bailey hope you have another good night and Emilia sleeps well.

Mrs d step away from dr google. How long till you have bloods? If you get bfp just get bloods done straight away you'll be fine. How exciting!! 

Cheryl how is the little man doing. Not long till you start weaning.

Cupcake sounds like you have been busy sewing. I'd love to be that creative. Not long now till maty leave.

Cath hope you had fun night out. How is the hangover?


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies

I've got my appointment on Thursday so I'll find out my bloods then. If the crap clinic can't/won't help then I'll go to my dr, but I'll have to pay :( 

Cupcake the conditioner you gave me is gorgeous, it's so nice I don't want to use it unless I'm going somewhere nice as i dont want to waste it and it smells scrummy too :) 

Bailey I went 2 years without dying it but I've recently gone back to having highlights (which needs doing) but my root growth isn't really noticeable as it tends to lighten after being in the sun anyway, but my hair is much drier at the ends since going back to highlights :( 

Aw I bet nobody can notice your grey hairs. How often do you need to colour it? 

Sath yay for a lazy day :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bailey I've already started giving Leo the baby rice every night with his 6 o'clock bottle and he loves it lol.. I'm waiting till the 17 wks to try something else tho.. I've ordered an annabelle karmels weaning book loads of ppl recommended it for recipes apparently her book comes 2nd to delia smiths.. Aw we shaved Leo's hair off at 8 wks and its coming in really thick and its so blonde. 

Mrs d stay away from dr google I hate it. Yeah for bedding and I hope u catch ur eggy this month Hun..x

Sath yeah for ur lazy day how long till ur testing wot dpo are u?x

Cupcake ur nursery looks great Hun u are very artistic. Xx

Here a wee pic of my boy eating his rice. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CherylC3

And here a tummy time one. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Aw he is so adorable! Looks like a proper little charmer lol!

Cupcake that stuff you gave me is awesome! I love it, and it smells soooo nice too! Thank you so much!

Mrs d I have to dye it every 6-8 weeks but its a bit of a random mishmash at the mo coz I dye it myself and 2 years ago I went black when I had the inverted bob. Since then it's been hard to do anything lighter so I just add brown or red and hope that it takes lol!! It's mainly just to cover my greys and roots anyway. I actually got a grey streak right at the front of my hairline going backwards, on my right that seemed to appear just after the miscarriage. I do think there is some truth in stress turning your hair grey. 
Was the stuff you got from cupcake Ojon too? I got that and it smells divine on my hair, I've put some on tonight and I'm sat sniffing my hair, I must look like a right loon!!!

Sath I love days when I do nothing! I intended doing nothing today but as I slept better last night I got the cleaning bug and cleaned the whole house!


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey thanks when are you starting Emilia on solids?xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh we have proper rain and storm here! Yey! I love a storm! Please let it cool down now!!! 

As Cheryl he's so handsome, 

Bailey I've defo got done greys in the last year, must be caused by stress!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm waiting til she's 6 months I think Cheryl. Depends how she gets on but at the mo she's still loving her milk and has no problems with it.

Cupcake it's especially hard having greys when pregnant though isn't it? I didn't want to dye my hair for the first tri then couldn't be bothered much afterwards lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

I've only done mine about 3 times this pregnancy. Gonna do it once before lbcc arrives so its done. Yes it is a pain!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw if Leo never had reflux I wud wait too x

Aw cupcake U defo need to do it before cos u won't hav time once ur boys here. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I love that tummy time pic. Leo is gorgeous :) 

Bailey I got the bumble and bumble?? Conditioner mmmmm

Cupcake it's cooler here now after the storm x

Bailey did you watch the end of the returned nooooooo I didn't realise there was another series


----------



## cupcake1981

Did they say there would be another series mrs d? How utterly frustrating. I hate series like that!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No not until the last one tonight aaaaaaaagh!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies! 

I was absolutely DYING yesterday had such bad stomach cramps but Im not sure if it was the copious amounts of vodka or the chinese that DF left out eurgh was sooooo sick Saturday night - didnt feel like drunk sick either I felt ill lol not sure if it was the chinese either but me and my loo became best friends for the whole hour i was attached to it haha!! absolutely mortified at the state i was in.

MrsD!! have you decided if your going to catch the egg or wait and see what your levels are?

cheryl Leo is so cute.

Cupcake have you uplaoded the pics of the nursery yet?? how long left in work?

Bailey Im glad you got a good nights sleep hun! I think this weather was affecting everyone in the nights wasnt it?

Sath how are you feeling chick?

Anyone else I missed out - sorry - im still a teeny bit hungover! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw cath I saw your status chick! You poor thing! Musta been the dodgy Chinese! Have to be so careful! Sounds like you had a good night tho!

I put the pics on FB, can't be arsed with resizing for bnb x


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol DF woke me up on Sunday and asked if i had been sick and i said yeah i didnt feel well - i was VERY drunk but it wasnt sick through drink and he looked sheepish and said the chinese was meant to have been thrown out - I wont tell you why it was meant to be thrown out but i was literally heaving again then all day yest my stomach was cramping everytime i was eating lol. eurgh never again! 

ahhhh ill have a look lunchtime hun! bet it looks fab!! did you use the hairdryer trick? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Hun that sounds awful, the thought of what i think you're not saying makes me feel sick!!

No we've not taken the old one down yet as we don't have the replacement yet. I'm so in love with it, made some more bits for it yesterday, so cute :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Its foul honestly even now im like eeuurrghhhhhhhh did you really need to tell me that!? haha!

Aww yeah keep it up then hun - apparently though it does work - im yet to do it to mine as my dad has no intention on putting the new one up lol! Awww wont be long till theres a little baby to go in there! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath sorry you felt so poop yesterday! I hope you feel better today, I can't imagine what might have happened to that Chinese!!
Have you tested today Hun?

Aw I do love your nursery cupcake, it's so stylish too, mines just Winnie the Pooh everywhere lol! 

Well last night she slept better (ish) too. She woke at 2am again so I fed her, put her back in her cot and she was then cooing away and wriggling for almost an hour! She wasn't crying though so df managed to fall back asleep, but I can't fall asleep til I know she is!
Then once we were all finally asleep my stupid df shouted in his sleep and woke me up! Thankfully Emilia didn't wake. THEN after I finally fell asleep again, her movement sensor went off and scared me but she was fine, just up in the top corner of her cot, then it went off for a second time and I had to move her. Then it was 7.30 and she was awake for the morning. So I'm slightly tired again but it was nothing to do with Emilia really lol! I must have got bits of sleep in between coz I don't feel too bad (yet!)

How are you both feeling today cath and cupcake?

How is everyone else and what are you up to? 

Ooh not long til your mat leave now cupcake, is it about 12 working days in total left??


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath you poor thing. Are you feeling better today? 

Yup we've started the :sex: so it will be my first tww in how long?? 

Cupcake are you enjoying your day off, are you all packed and ready to go now?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d, how are you today? Lots of :sex: being had I hope lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry you had a pooey nights sleep :( I hope you get to have a little nap some time today x

Oooh yes cath are you testing?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yes bailey, I was just saying this is going to be my first tww in how long???? Haha


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath nothing worse when u feel like tht..x

Cupcake I'm so jealous ur almost finishing and I've started doing they back in touch days :( I want to be off forever. X

Bailey are u going to do some of the back in touch days while ur off? X

Mrs d we're on the same cycle day Hun except I'm avoiding :sex: at my fertile times lol hope u get lots of naughty cuddles in. X

Well Leo had a terrible sleep last night up every hour then I fed him at 5.30 and he thot it was morning and didn't settle so he was in a proper mood but he's sleeping now :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so exited, you need to do lots of POAS and posting the pics as well as symptom spotting lol, no pressure though hehe!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, I will be doing some but not until November I think, coz I am my going back til January and that means I won't get any pay throughout December as my 39 weeks are up. I can't go back fully til January coz I can't get childcare over Christmas.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw tht makes sense.. I'm going back nov so just doing a cpl a month from now till then. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry Leo didn't sleep very well last night :( 

I peed on my first stick of this cycle last night, of course it was neg but it was fun haha

Boo for going back to work ladies :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohooooo for POAS MrsD Did it get you all excited!? 

Whats everyone up to today?!

I got to take Dora back to the bloody vets :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I did cath, I can't wait to do one when I get home :)

Oh no poor Dora I thought her skin was much better?


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaa Got the bug now have you MrsD!! Best you upload some pics!!

Ahhh it was hun - she finished her antibiotics on friday and I noticed she was being miserable and grumpy all weekend so looked at her neck and its starting again - hopefully it wont turn into what it was like last time but not going to take the chance so im going to ring to book an apt after work - im going to be so skint this month arghhhhh! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Do you have to pay again even though its the same issue? Poor Dora I bet the hot sticky weather isn't helping :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep :-( I think itll cost more this time as now they will have to do tests to figure out whats wrong with her :-( shes worth it though xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw of course she is she's your fur baby :) What a bugger the antibiotics didn't work though :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Shes my little pudding :-D Well they did work with the inflamation etc just didnt work at getting rid of the problem - I think she has a really bad allergy to fleas........shes had that flea injection but it doesnt stop them from jumping on her - as soon as they bite her they will die -if thats the case I dont think they could literally do anything for her in that sense? poor bugger.

You up to much tonight hun? Apart from bding and poas ;-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well hospital bag shopping was a disaster, not a single thing purchased that I need, grrrr. And my mum and I had a row in the way out so the day was really awkward and frosty. Did get my changing bag tho so at least that's something.

Mrs d I'm jealous you get to poas! 

Cath poor Dora,always in the wars.

Bailey sounds like Emilia lulled you into a false sense of security with her sleeping. Hope she goes back to being an angel again soon x


----------



## cupcake1981

And yes bailey you got it exactly right, 12 working days til mat leave! And if was having a girl she might have has Winnie the Pooh, I love Winnie the Pooh! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Dora she'll have to become a house cat :( 

No not up to much tonight, maybe visit my nan later

Oh no cupcake not a very good day for you, yay for getting your bag done but boo on arguing with your mum and not being able to find what you want :( what do you still need? 

12days :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cupcake thats poo hun :-( hope your both ok now?

Mrsd how is your nan hun? 

Oh no dora cant be a house cat... ill have no house left lok she literally climbs the walls if she cant go out xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor little Dora! Bless the little thing I bet it must be so painful! 

Cupcake I'm sorry you had a bad day. What's still on your list for your hospital bag? 

Mrs d what time of day do you do your opks? Do you just do them once a day?

Had some news about my SIL today, she's 28 weeks now, and baby is estimated to weigh 2lb 8oz which is spot on for the weeks and considering their daughter only weighed 3lb 6oz when born at 36 weeks. Apparently she will have another scan in 4 weeks and make a decision then on when to induce. I don't think they will let her go full term, but who knows.

Afm I have achey AF pains so think the witch may arrive, she's due about Weds.


----------



## MrsDuck

:( I hope the vet can help her

My nan is fine thanks, she's got dementia but apart from that she's fine. She knows who everyone is still, she just can't remember what day of the week it is :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I bet your sil can't wait to have her baby in her arms, not long to go :)

I do the opks once a day, in the evening until I start to get the hint of a line then twice a day until its positive :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey was this an oops month for you?

Cath have you tested?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I'm glad your sil is getting more monitoring this time. Crickey my boy was estimated 3lb 6 at 29 weeks! Scary! Did you say she is having a boy?

I still need all the pj type stuff like a light dressing gown, a feeding nightdress (in case I need a catheter after a section else it'll go back to the shop), and a couple of pairs or pj bottoms and some feeding vests. Plus maternity pants and some toiletries.

Cath no there was still an atmosphere when mum dropped me off tbh, she drives me mad sometimes :(

Mrs d do you still make coconut oil cupcakes for your nan? Is she staying the same rather than getting worse?


----------



## MrsDuck

I do make the cupcakes but she hasn't been eating them much lately and I'm only there a couple of evenings a week and nobody else seems to encourage her to eat them it drives me mad coz everyone notices a difference when she does take the coconut oil. I'm fighting a losing battle though unless I go there each day. I asked my uncle, who lives with her, to use it to cook her food in or put a spoonful in her food but he doesn't I could scream. Luckily the dementia seems to be progressing very slowly


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey bless her not long to go now!!!

Cupcake are you and your mother too alike

Awwww mrsd how frustrating that no one else seems to bother with the coconut oil! Especially if they see a diff ggrr

Yep bfn. I think af will be here tomorrow or Wednesday xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bummer :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo for bfn cath :(, they say you don't always O after an mc. When is your appointment again?

No were not that similar, it's just that she's got a bee in her bonnet about hubby going out to play sport or poker and leaving me at home quite often. She brings it up all the time and I flipped today, I said I'm letting him have his freedom while he still can, when baby is here hell be here much more. Besides I don't blame him for going out I'm really boring at the moment! It's just none of her business and she should keep her opinions about my marriage to herself! Hubby and I are the happiest out of all her kids relationships, yeah we have time apart but that's healthy.

Grrr sorry for the rant. 

How annoying mrs d, hope ages having a good day when you see her later x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaaaargh! That's so annoying when people interfere in your relationship. If you aren't complaining about it why should anyone else feel the need to moan? I'd have had a row with her too :hugs: 

There are bloody roadworks all around my house getting anywhere before 9pm is almost impossible :(


----------



## cupcake1981

I know, yeah it gets on my nerves that he's out sometimes but she just thinks its odd cod she and my dad are together 100% of the time when they're not at work and she thinks that's the norm. Well they bicker A LOT. Hubby and I hardly fight or bicker and I prefer that to living in someone's pockets and rowing loads. She has lots of opinions about things and I wish she'd mind her own tbh!

Wow 9pm! That's so annoying, traffics so pants.

How was the line on ur opk tonight?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bummer on the bfn cath, like mrs d said thought I'm sure you don't always O after a MC. 

Cupcake that must be annoying, if you don't mind it then why should she mention it? She's probably thinking she's doing best for you and baby though, they always mean well lol, just doesn't always come across that way.

Mrs d yeah it's an oooops month so still a bit unsure what the outcome will be. To be honest I have had absolutely no symptoms until I got cramps tonight but I'm assuming AF is on its way. 
That's a good way to do it with the opks, I've never quite figured out the best time of day to do them.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey

Cath so sorry for ur bfn Hun :hugs:

Cupcake so annoying when ur mum try's to give marriage advice as long as u are both happy who cares..x

Aw bailey sounds like af is on her way..x

Mrs d I'd crack up with road works.x

Well Afm did my OPK today cd10 and it was quite dark so condoms for me lol... Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think it was cupcake that said you don't always o after a mc :( 

Cheryl I have a squinter of a line on my opk and we are exactly the same cd, I can't believe you have quite a dark line already


----------



## baileybubs

Oops lol, I knew someone had said it mrs d!


----------



## CherylC3

I always ovulated on cd13 I'm wondering if this will still be the case. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe Hun, mine have been a bit variable, I've only actually had 5 natural cycles without a BFP at the end since coming off the pill in November 2011 so I have no idea what mine should be lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

I think this time I did ov...im never almost certain that iv ov apart from this month....blazing opks...ewcm and a good temp rise.....a lady who mc a week before me didnt get her spikr this month so don't think she ov poor thing.

Arghhh cupcake how annoying! Like you said your leaving him enjoy his freedom while he can lol.

Oohhhhh bailey I bet your glad of af then xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey :dohh: do you have any idea how many dpo you are?

I've decided not to go out, after battling my way home I couldn't be bothered to battle to nans and then battle home again, so I'll go on my way home another day :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw what a pain in the bum mrs d! There are two entrances to my street and our local council very cleverly had roadworks at BOTH ends a couple of weeks back. Was a nightmare!

Cath well if you did O then maybe you could still get your BFP! Could be a late implanter!

I think I'm either 11 or 12 dpo, depends if I got O day right. I never actually saw a fully positive opk, just a nearly positive one and then negative. But defintaley had O pains around the same time.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bloody roadworks are a nightmare, especially this time of year, when there are so many holidaymakers over that have no idea where they are going before the roadworks close loads of roads all at the same time aaaaaaargh! 

Bailey have you got a cheapie to test with in a couple of days if no af? 

Cath I notice your temp hasn't dropped yet so you aren't out yet hun :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I only have 2 ICs though otherwise I would have already tested lol. I'm dying to test in the morning but if I'm only 12dpo and it was negative I wouldn't feel any the wiser coz it could be a late implanter. I've told df I'll wait til Fri and if no AF then I'll test. 

At least I don't have to worry about tourists on the roads too, don't think there's many tourists come to Chorley haha, and if they did they'd be bonkers lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

All my tests are out of date, what better excuse do I need to use them up ;) 

Are you worried or do you feel sure the witch is on her way?


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe I forget they were all out of date, although I'm pretty sure that would have no effect I think they just have to for legal reasons or something. 

Well I wasn't worried til tonight coz I've had no symptoms whatsoever, but then tonight I got cramps like I was sure AF was due, I've never really had them before AF started before but then it could just be all changed coz of having Emilia. I'm pretty sure I'm not, that's why I've not bothered testing.


----------



## cupcake1981

I remember having such awful cramps in the tww with this little guy! Eek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh Emilia might have a brother or sister sooner than expected haha ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :hi: how are you? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Eye spy you Amy lol, hope you and Emily are ok

I know it's scary, I know we planned a small age gap but not this small lol! I'd be ok if I was though, nothing about it bothers me apart from the scar healing time from the section. I think I would already be ttc if I hadn't had a section lol! 
But there is the added worry of uterine rupture (or increased risk of it) so if I'm not I will be happy to wait until Christmas.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh that sounds scary bailey :(


----------



## baileybubs

I know but it's quite a tiny risk, it's something like anyone at all (c section or not) has a 0.01% chance of uterine rupture, it increases to something like 0.02% if you have had a c section and then the closer it is to the last c section the closer the percentage is to 1%. So it's still really small, it's just that its quite a serious possibly fatal problem if it does occur.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's not too bad then, apart from the risk of death ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I know lol, minor detail hehe. But I think usually there's other complications involved when it does happen, and even when it does most times everything turns out ok. Despite all that I still want to wait longer before officially ttc if this turns out to be bfn.


----------



## AmyB1978

:rofl:


MrsDuck said:


> Oh that's not too bad then, apart from the risk of death ;)

:rofl: I literally laughed out loud... This thread is about to get exciting... Can't wait to see those pee sticks! :happydance:

Emily and I are doing well. I am just stalking away, as usual!


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD I just loled at that comment then haha!!

AQmy hi hun! hope your well!!

Oommmmmm Bailey! Imagine you are duffered!!

MrsD Temp dive this morning the effing biatch is on her way ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - never mind, apt soon! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Amy good to know you and Emily are ok, I can't believe she's 6 months already!!

I know cath, can you imagine people's responses if I am, especially df's family. But I don't care, it will be amazing, and a lot if hard work of course, but still amazing. Still no sign of AF but she's not due til tomorrow anyway, I'm still thinking I'm not duffered coz no symptoms. I just don't feel it at all.

Anyways, how is everyone today? Cath are you feeling better from that dodgy Chinese? Has AF arrived or is there still hope for a BFP?

Mrs d are you feeling tired from all the :sex: lol

Cupcake how's things with your mum, have you spoke to her since?

Sath how are you today? Are you up to anything nice or just working?

Cheryl how did Leo sleep last night? Emilia woke at 4am had a bottle and went back to sleep straight away til 6.30 and df got up with her so I had a lie in yay!


----------



## cathgibbs

Screw what others think hun!! My cousin is due Dec and her little boy will be 1 in November! tbh no-one really said much about it!!

Nope temp took a nose dive and the very early stages of af is here! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poop cath!! But on the bright side it's only 11 days til your appt Hun! Are you excited?

I guess people might be ok with it, now we have proven we can cope with one child lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol no we have proven haha! screw everyone else anyway chick - its your life, your decision! 

im a bit nervous tbh - just need DF to hurry the f up and find his passports lol we need passports for some reason! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Passports?? That's weird lol!! Don't be nervous Hun, I'm sure the results will be fine and it will all be easily sorted IF there is any problem.


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I know I thought that aswell - wassooo funny she said that if DF wants his swimmers analyzed then eh will have to refrain from sex for 2 days - i laughed down the phone and said oh im sure that wont be a problem haha we were laughing like made lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol does he have to refrain from ahem....pleasing himself too lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

Yes!! lol!! iv warned him im taking his mobile off him and giving him his old mobile with no internet access cause he will forget lmfao! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry your temps have dropped and the witch is on her way but whoo hoo not long to go til your appointment :happydance: 

Bailey bugger what everyone else thinks, do whatever you and df want :) 

Amy I'm glad you and Emily are good and I love those pics of Emily you posted on fb, she's so cute 

Sath you are being very quiet I hope you are ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Waht are your opks looking like hun?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet your df will be "gagging" to deposit in a little pot by the time the appointment comes haha! It worries me sometimes how often men feel the need to choke the chicken lol!! Or maybe that's just my df haha!!

Hi mrs d! Thanks, I'm sure I will just ignore everyone's "helpful" comments if we do turn out to be pregnant. And I won't let it make me feel down about it, I will see it as yet another miracle baby who just couldn't wait to join our little family lol!

Yeah how's your opks looking mrs d? Has it been cd14 did you say that you think you have been o'ing?


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't done one today yet but I had a squinted of a line yesterday evening


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah forgot you do them in the evening. Not like cath and her pee pot at work lol, do you still do that cath?


----------



## MrsDuck

Choke the chicken haha

Everyone is so good at giving advice aren't they ;) 

Yup normally I O cd14 but we'll see if thyroxin makes any difference to that??


----------



## MrsDuck

We are only a small office of 6 so there is only one toilet, there is no way I could pee into a pot at work, everyone would know what I was doing


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I asked him will he be ok to deposit his specimen in the clinic and he laughed and said 'Love as long as I have my mobile with me ill be fine!' phew thats ok then haha!! Ahhhh Bailey no mines the same - he makes me laugh aye! 

Of course I still got the pee pot lol! its my trusty companian we have been through a lot together lol! 

MrsD I cannt wait for you to get duffered!! You dtd tonight!??!

Yeah Bailey just ignore them all at the end of the day you are the couple that will be having another child - no-one else!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath, your df doesn't seem bothered at all, I think mine would be mortified having to do it into a pot

Yup I'll be grabbing hubby for :sex: as soon as I get home :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies just popping in quickly xx

Cath so sorry u think the witch is on her way..x

Bailey my dr said it doesn't matter section or natural birth best to wait 6 months for a nice age gap. Xx

Mrs d can't wait to see if ur OPKs are progressing. Xx

Well Leo went down at 7.30 I heard him at half 12, 3 and 6 and he didn't really settle back at 6.. Never fed him tho as he was so sleepy I think he was just kicking the covers off himself and he was waking cos he was cold. My OPKs darker today cd11. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies close your legs......this hurts your lady gardne just thinking of it!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-girl-weighing-13lb4oz-WITHOUT-C-section.html


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG how did she squeeze that out????

Aw Cheryl you must be needing a nap today :( I haven't done an opk today but there wasn't anything on it yesterday, suppose just keep :sex:


----------



## baileybubs

That's a bit of what worries me Cheryl coz we haven't waited the 6 months, but I guess other people do it all the time and its all ok.
I think Emilia kept waking coz she was cold too, bless little Leo, I think all babies are struggling with this weather at the mo.

Mrs d I really hope you get duffered this month, would be amazing! And you too soon cath, it's about time we had some BFPs isn't it?


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes that is scary!!! Felt hard enough trying to push Emilia out and she was almost half that weight!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah we've been lacking in bfp's, now for the next big wave of them :) 

Hiya sath :hi:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well MrsD your next lol! we need a bfp off you by mid August and one of me by the end! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Enough with the talk of giant babies ladies, some of us are gonna have to squeeze one out in the not so distant future lol!

Lol cath at your df I've no idea what my hubby gets up to but he's not getting any from me ATM sadly so it must be going somewhere bless him!

Mrs d I was always peeing in a pot at work lol, your so patient to just do one day!

Bailey if you are pg everyone and there opinions can bugger off!


----------



## MrsDuck

No pressure then cath haha ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake what size bubba have they predicted you'll have? 

I often miss my fully positive opk by only doing one or two a day, mine go from nothing to positive and back to nothing within a day


----------



## cathgibbs

haha hes most prob getting it from his phone hun - there are a lot of free porn sites out there lol DF tells me all the time haha!! 

Cupcake im glad you had a pee pot too!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d just an average one I think, I'm measuring on dates so far, to be honest the thought of squeezing any size baby out makes me wince!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah I dont think any size will be a dream will it althought a 7lber will be grand compared to a toddler size baby! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently bigger ones are easier to push out if they're in an ok position, gravity and all that! Im expecting around 8.5lbs!


----------



## MrsDuck

God that's quite big. It's making my eyes water at the thought ;)

I think we need to change the subject :) who's having kievs for dinner :)


----------



## cathgibbs

eurgh df has said we are no longer allowed Kievs for dinner - hes had a medical in work and his cholesterol is really high so hes now blaming me.......thanks! 

Im having beans on toast - I do really fancy that though so its ok! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

He's young and not overweight so that's a surprise about his cholesterol :( not sure what we are having, we really need to go shopping, it could be beans on toast for us too :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Well his dad has it aswell and it is hereditory so who knows - tbh we do it a lot of crap especially me but we have been mixing it up a bit recently like kiev with rice and veg and salad.... yummm..

Oh no mrsd beans on toast not through choice is not good!!! what about takeaway?? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yum kievs!

I can't really eat much in the evening any more so maybe beans on toast for me to!


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmmmmmmmmmm maybe beans on toast will be the new Kievs??? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha beans on toast the new kievs, who'd have thought it? :)


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: you guys make me giggle


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a line on today's opk :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh how dark?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey!!! Piccy!!!! On FB if not on here!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's definitely a line but not positive yet


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger even though I took the pic on my phone it says its too large. I'll post on fb instead :)

Sath you need to join us on fb :)


----------



## SATH

Mrs d yippee for a line youre so gonna get that egg!! I so need to join fb.

How is everyone. Stir fry for tea yummy lots of veggie goodness.


----------



## MrsDuck

We had naughty eggs and bacon before running out to support my little cousin in a music comp but we managed :sex: before running out the door haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha mrs d love it, a quicky before popping out lol!

Urgh just a mahoosive row with my mother, she's a nightmare. Ended up putting the phone down on my dad cos I was getting so worked up :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no cupcake that's poo, are you ok?

Sath yeah you should join us on fb, I don't know why I just find it easier to go on there than here, maybe it's coz of the app on my phone? But how's your day been anyway Hun?

What's naughty eggs and bacon mrs d lol?


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: bailey I literally lolled I meant unhealthy eggs and bacon haha 

Aw cupcake :hugs: I hope you are ok xx


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: :rofl: I actually lol'd then too, my df must think I'm crazy, randomly laughing at my iPhone haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha bailey did you think that eggs and bacon was a euphemism for sexy time lol! That could catch on?

I'm ok now, she's just driving me mad at the moment, and I had to put the phone down cos I was so worked up, she's just hard work sometimes and I have no patience for drama at the moment.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I am so using that from now on!!! Whenever we dtd it's naughty eggs and bacon lol!

Glad you are ok cupcake, you would think people would try not to upset you when pregnant wouldn't you but it doesn't happen. Hope you and your mum are ok soon, I know my mum was my rock sometimes in pregnancy but sometimes she did stick her nose in too far lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it is catchy! It sounds very dirty lol!

Yeah you would, wouldn't you, I could feel myself getting more and more angry. I think we need some space tbh!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: I can't stop laughing haha well in that case we had naughty eggs and bacon on Sunday and again tonight :rofl: 

Aw cupcake my mum winds me up at the best of times so I completely understand you needing some time out :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well MrsD best you be doing some egg and bacon this week as your going to catch that egg! 

Awww cupcake sorry you and your mother arent getting along so well atm hun - i agree i think you need some time apart hun for a few days?

Well temp is dropping but no effing AF she is doing my head in now lol hurry up!!! xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Still no AF cath? Maybe it's a funny long cycle after mc, or maybe a late bfp!

Yeah I'm gonna avoid her next couple of weekends, I'm Pretty pissed off still, not just about what we rowed about, but as much that she thought it ok to phone me up to yell at me when I'm 33 weeks pregnant, er don't people know your not supposed to wind heavily pregnant women up!

Urgh I feel crap today, one day back at work and I'm exhausted already. MW this afternoon, gonna have a moan in the hope she might tell me to take some time off!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, I couldn't stop laughing at the eggs and bacon thing last night. I told df about it and I said "I'll bring the eggs and you bring the bacon" haha!

Emilia slept through again yay! Happy mummy!

I also POAS this morning and BFN. I'm about 13dpo and I've been getting cramps so I think AF is on her way. A little gutted I have to admit but also a little relieved coz I don't want my babies sharing a birthday lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh would they be sharing a birthday?!?! 

Af is here and she is being a right bitch! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

My EDD would be 7th April so 2 days after emilias birthday lol! But I'd probably have to have a planned c section coz of the short gap which would be before the due date meaning I wouldn't be able to move on Emilias birthday! Or worse I'd still be in hospital! So in a way I'm glad, but still would have been nice to know baby number 2 was coming lol! 

Sorry AF is being a bitch Hun, we must be on similar cycles coz AF will be with me any second, I'm already getting strong cramps, wish she'd arrive!


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhhhh yeah! that wouldnt be much fun would it - stuck in hosp on her 1st birthday bless - well jsut think as soon as AF arrives its 1 month closer till you can ttc again! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly, only 5 more months, which is nothing really is it? It'll be Christmas before we know it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

God you guys are reminding me how much I hate AF, not had a proper one in so long, dreading what they'll be like after lbcc is born! Not much looking fed to post partum bleeding either as I hear that's a bitch!

Lol I miss eggs and bacon! Will be gutted if I have a nasty tear and have to wait ages to dtd again, I can't actually remember when we last dtd :(


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't find the post parting bleeding too bad which was odd coz they say its usually worse after a section. It wasn't painful and only lasted 2 weeks. Fingers crossed its not bad for you too Hun. 

I was missing eggs and bacon too in the third tri, I thought we'd do it loads once we got into a routine with Emilia but I can't be bothered lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's good bailey, I've heard some real horror stories that have scared me!

Yeah it just doesn't happen 3rd tri does it, altho when I start project eviction i will make it happen!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol didn't help me, but then nothing seemed to be able to get Emilia out even the syntocinon full drip lol! She's just didn't wanna come out!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry the witch is being a biatch! I'm not going to miss her once I'm preggo :)


----------



## cupcake1981

You might have had your last AF for a while mrs d! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm hoping :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I still don't have any ewcm ??? What's going on?


----------



## cathgibbs

have you got any preseed chick?! Orrr if you wanna be gruesome use some ACTUAL EGG WHITE!! yes thats right lmfao! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d how's the opk looking? I never got much ewcm ever but managed to get preggo, don't stress.

Just saw mw, starting measuring a little big, she said if its big next time shell get me scanned. Will have nightmares about giant baby heads now!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath that's your fault with the huuuuuumongous baby story lol cupcake you'll be fine hun with your rl tea :) can you apply moisturising cream to your lady bits to keep things supple (or am I just making that up) haha

I normally have ewcm by now :) cath I can just imagine dhs face if I crack an egg before :sex: haha


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't done an okp yet today. I'm at nans now so won't be able to do one til I get home :(


----------



## cupcake1981

No your right you can massage your lady area with oil to supple it up but I'm not sure I can bloody reach to be honest! Tbh I've not been expecting a small one but when the MW says he definitely won't be small it does make you worry lol! 

Dammit opk later on then please!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake we need a new bump pic from you, it's been ages since you last posted one :)
Get hubby to massage it in ;) 

I promise to update my opks when I get home haha


----------



## SATH

Oh you girlies have made me giggle. Whats all this eggs and bacon!! Think I will start veggie sausage and naughty eggs  I saw that huge baby or should we say toddler. Bet the birth is finally getting real now cupcake. Im sure your oh will be more than happy to rub oil in ladybits -my oh would run the other way. 

How is everyone. Mrs d preseed is great i use it worth trying.

Im being super supportive were off to the pics to see wolverine oh has not sussed why im so happy, sweet dreams tonight for me!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d he might take that as a come on and that's not on the menu at the mo. Ill post a bump on FB later on.

Why are you so happy Sath?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha oh cupcake im sorry if I scared you with my giant baby story! Hopefully he will be under 9lbs lol

Can you get dh to rub your lady garden haha

Mrsd update pronto woman! 

Awww Sath your better than me hun. Iv refused to go and see that film lol xxx


----------



## SATH

I'll basically watch anything with hugh jackman he is the perfect man!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't worry cath it's nothing I hadn't worried about previously!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hugh jackman really? Not my cup of tea :( I'm more of a David beckham or Ian Somerhalder mmm have fun at the pics :) shame you aren't coming up to O ;) 

I usually don't need preseed but not sure what's going on this month? 

I stupidly went for a pee before leaving nans so don't need to pee now I'm home, I'll update opk when I next pee :) 

Haha cupcake just coz it's not on the menu for him doesn't mean you can't get a bit ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Absolutely nothing on my opk. Oh well lets see what tomorrow brings *sigh*


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe change in meds has delayed it slightly? You're only cd12 anyway Hun, ages to go! Maybe was too dilute to show a levels same as yesterday? Might explain why no ewcm yet to x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah maybe. I normally O cd 14 and ewcm starts cd12 but nothing today :(


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe your cycles have lengthened Hun, hope you O soon though. Are you taking any RL tea or anything?


----------



## cupcake1981

Just don't stress about it as that makes it worse. It'll come. Just keep having eggs and bacon every other day lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay the ewcm has arrived! 

No not taking anything but folic acid

Trying not to stress at the lack of a line on today's opk :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I just told hubby he has a night off tonight, keep his strength for tomorrow haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah cd12 is still early, what day do you normally ov?


----------



## MrsDuck

I normally O cd 14


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah plenty of time! You'll get a line tomo x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies? How are you all today (I'm guessing most of you are still asleep lol!)

This AF still hasn't arrived but it's already kicking my ass!!! I had so much pain last night and then this morning it's quite painful too but it's still not here! Although it is only 6.30 and she's due today.


----------



## cupcake1981

What about having eggs and bacon bailey? That always used to help being it on for me!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I could do it with the pain I'm in. I don't wanna move off the sofa lol! Plus lazy df is still asleep whilst I'm with Emilia downstairs. It must be arriving soon coz I don't think I'd be in this much pain with just early pregnancy pains plus BFN at 13dpo usually means not pregnant lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry you are in so much pain :( what a biatch! 

What a gorgeous day today :)


----------



## baileybubs

As per usual we have clouds lol! 

Our friends have given her a tigger door bouncer that their son has outgrown, I've just put her in it and she's too small for it yet bless her.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw can you make the bungee bit longer so she can touch the floor? 

Clouds! I thought the whole of the uk was forecast 30+ for today?


----------



## baileybubs

Apparently not good old Chorley lol! Maybe it will clear up. My weather forecaster isn't saying so though and says high of 24 degrees. 

I've lowered it down and she can touch the floor but the little seat/saddle bit drowns her and her little arms get lost in it coz she's not tall enough for her arms to go over the top like they should lol.

Still no sign of this AF! Pain galore......starting to wonder again! 
How's the ewcm doing mrs d? Still there? Are you still just doing the 1 opk a day?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor thing. Has she managed to roll herself over yet? 

Oooh exciting have you got any cheapies left?

Yes still 1 a day as no line at all yesterday. A little bit of ew yesterday and a very small amount this am but nothing compared to normal aaaargh! 

You got any nice plans for today? x


----------



## baileybubs

I've got one cheapie left so don't wanna use it yet, today is officially the day AF is due so I've got the rest of the day for it to show up. I'm feeling quite nervous about it now lol! I just wanna know what's going on lol!

Lets hope your opk is dark again tonight then. Do you think there's any chance you already O but just missed it with the opks?


----------



## baileybubs

Well I just caved and used the IC I had left. It was definitely BFN so considering I am 14dpo and feeling AF pains I'm sure that must mean AF is coming anytime. If not I'll have to go out to Asda tomorrow lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you do opks I can't remember? How close to O did you dtd? Being worried might have delayed it a bit?

I was wondering if it came early and I missed it?? Cheryl got her positive a few days back, mine started then disappeared again although I haven't had ewcm like normal? Oh who knows we'll just keep up with every other day :sex: and I'll keep poas until something happens


----------



## MrsDuck

Not even a squinter? Did you wait long enough before peeing?


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd its coming!! Remember the majority of us - our opks go dark then light then wooomppppaaaa Bang!! Its sexuals times!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cath :hi:

Yeah I did opks and got my positive on Weds, so took Thurs as O day and Friday 1dpo, which makes today 14dpo. We dtd the Monday before so there is a small chance. But then I got really strong O type pains on the Saturday, so if I got O day wrong I could only be 12dpo but there'd be no chance we caught the, but could explain why AF isn't here. 
I guess all I can do is wait and see! I feel half nervous and half excited its so strange lol!

Maybe it was just a surge you saw on that opk and you are gearing up for another surge now. My opks always go from nothing to something quite quickly.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaaargh I hate this ttc business and I've only been back at it a month!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it is frustrating!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to the hospital to get my thyroid levels checked :)


----------



## MrsDuck

So my tsh should be less than 2 for ttc and mine is 58!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear, what does that mean then mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

So what now?!


----------



## MrsDuck

It means I'm not taking anywhere near enough thyroxin :(


----------



## baileybubs

So are they going to up your dosage? What does this mean for ttc? Are you still ok to?


----------



## MrsDuck

The dr upped my dose from 75mg to 125mg and told me to test again in 5 weeks time and gave me an appointment for 6 weeks time for the results. I told him we were ttc and he told me to go to my dr immediately for bloods if I fall pregnant before I see him again in 6 weeks time so who knows, he didn't say anything like no don't try until after I next see you or anything like that so....... Anyway it's a bit late there are already spermies waiting


----------



## baileybubs

Well fingers crossed that your levels go up really quickly Hun. Why do they only prescribe conservatively? Surely it's better to have more than have less?


----------



## MrsDuck

On a brighter note I've just been for a swim in the sea :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes he did say really it would have been better to give me too much so I don't know??

I've just taken a second dose today so at least I'm onto it, I'm a bit worried though :(


----------



## baileybubs

Try not to worry (says me!) I'm sure it will all be ok, you are already taking steps to make sure your levels get to where they should be. Plus you will be monitored then I would imagine and hopefully it would all work out fine.


----------



## MrsDuck

I need to put google down :(


----------



## SATH

Put dr google down mrs d. I dont get why they didnt put you on a higher dose cos 75 is low dose. Hope it kicks in quick sure you'll be fine if bfp at least they know. Lucky you goin for a swim jealous.


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Sath, put dr google down!! And I really think it will all be ok Hun. 

Swimming in the sea sounds lush by the way! It did brighten up here and now it's really hot and muggy, sea swimming would be amazing!

Hey just think though mrs d, if you do catch that eggy and all is ok (which it will be) its possible you and I will be bump buddies if this AF doesn't show up!

And hi Sath! How are you today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath how are you? How was the film last night? Aw a date night how sweet :) 

I knew my dose wasn't right coz my skin and hair are really dry but I also thought it could have been from coming off my meds completely last month for my scan

Bailey still no sign of af? 

The sea was gorgeous, it's was quite warm too, I got in very easily and I'm a chicken who normally whimpers in the shallows haha


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that sounds lovely mrs d! Sometimes I wish I lived nearer the coast but after living in Blackpool for so long it's not quite the same thing lol!
Did it help you cool down? 

Nope still no sign. And the pain is gone now too. I was wondering if maybe my lp is a little longer this month coz it can vary by a day or two can't it?

Oh yeah how was wolverine Sath, I'm not a fan of Hugh jackman myself.


----------



## MrsDuck

It was really refreshing, the water was crystal clear, it was like being on holiday haha

Weird about the witch, she's toying with your head :( 

Sath have you had your tsh level taken recently?


----------



## SATH

Hey bailey still no af how exciting do you feel nervous. 

Date night was good. Film was ok but hugh was looking lovely. Mrs d i love becks too. Hopefully now your higher dose you'll start to feel better, could be why not much ewcm? 

Im hoping i ov early again cos oh prob gonna be away for ov otherwise.


----------



## SATH

Yep mrs d had it done about 2 weeks ago it was 1.3 normally around 2.3 but now i take 100 mcg 3 times a week. I had it tested at 6 weeks preg last time and it was already up to 2.9 so get tested quick after bfp.


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you had a good date night :) oh no he can't leave you around O, is he away for long? 

Yeah could be related to no ewcm and the reason why I haven't had a positive opk yet, who knows


----------



## MrsDuck

God that jumped quickly


----------



## baileybubs

Not quite the same as Blackpool sea then mrs d haha!

I'm feeling a little apprehensive Sath purely because of the short gap between sections but otherwise I am excited. It's a weird mixture, one minute I'm thinking it will be amazing and looking at what I will need to buy etc and the next I feel worried about complications lol!

Glad you enjoyed your film though, my df is trying to drag me to see it too but I want to see Star Trek (such a geek lol!).
That's poop about oh being away for O, I hope it happens earlier.


----------



## SATH

Bailey either way is good could be your worry has delay af? 

Its scary how quick tsh goes up think its usual to have to be on much higher dose as pregnancy continues. If he has to go its mon to fri if i ov early again that fine cos it would be fine otherwise it would be thurs so fingers crossed. 

Omg my cat is so naughty sitting there smacking and banging catflap. There has been a massacre in garden about 5 butterflies killed so bad!


----------



## baileybubs

Naughty cat lol! Is it maybe the heat driving them a bit crazy lol? My dog is currently sulking with me for some reason. 

Yeah I think everything works out the way it should and if I am pregnant it just means our next addition just couldn't wait to join us lol. I would just like to know now coz the BFNs plus no AF is confusing me!


----------



## MrsDuck

I believe everything happens for a reason so if its meant to be bailey, your new addition could be here a bit sooner than expected :) wasn't bailey a bit funny with you when you were pregnant with Emilia? 

Sath I hope you O early in that case :)
Your naughty cat haha but at least that means there will be a few less catapillers eating your veg :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he acted weird more so with my first pregnancy, but he did sulk when I was first pregnant with Emilia too. 

How's all your veggies doing ladies? I've still not got round to planting any lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

My veggies suffered a bit with all the hot weather but they survived thankfully. We can't eat the peas and beans fast enough, they are growing like weeds :)


----------



## baileybubs

That's good Hun, plenty of good veggies for you! I can't get enough of veggies and fruit at the mo, love it.


----------



## SATH

So many tomatoes but none ripe yet. Courgettes doing well as are potatoes havent dug them out yet cant wait. Pizza for dinner i couldnt be bothered.


----------



## MrsDuck

Me either bailey, I'm just munching my way through a bowl of cherries atm

I don't have any ripe toms either yet, we've eaten our potatoes, my courgettes died :( 

We had waitrose burgers on the BBQ with waitrose salad, we couldn't be bothered either haha ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm I could just eat a pizza Sath, what pizza you got? The only one we've got in the freezer is a yucky meat feast one bleurgh!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm burgers too! You guys are making me hungry! And cherries, need to get some tomorrow when I go to the market. 

Boo for the courgettes mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening Cheryl and cupcake, I see you lurking, I hope you have both had a lovely day :) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey mrs d, lurking, feeling shattered and a bit pants but keeping up with the chat x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake, sorry you feel poop x


----------



## MrsDuck

I was thinking of you today, it's been scorching. I burnt my bum on my car seats and they are cream!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Hi ya'll! I need to properly catch up here soon but just wanted to say hi and it's nice to finally be on FB with ya's! 
I've not been doing too well today...just an emotional mess. :-/ Check out my journal!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Mrsd its coming!! Remember the majority of us - our opks go dark then light then wooomppppaaaa Bang!! Its sexuals times!! xxx

Ha, you crack me up Cath! Love it.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on my best friend has had an etopic pregnancy she fell pc accidentally and she's had a tube removed I'm so sad for her..

Oh and my OPKs aren't going lighter they are going darker so u think I cud of ovulated on cd 8 or 9?x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I'm so sorry for your friend. How's you and dh doing now? And how's little Leo?

If they are going darker I would say you might not have O'd yet then Hun coz you are still surging LH. Once you have ovulated they should go back to negative fairly quickly I think.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I meant they are going lighter. I'm very confused.. Leo was at my mums last night so I've got a days work to do well il be finished for 1 so il get him then I'm missing him so much me and hubby are doing good he bought earplugs lol.. How are u and Emilia and wot about ur cycle is af here yet?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm cd8 or 9 is very early so I wouldn't have thought so. Did you feel any O pains or have any ewcm?

No still no AF and if I got O right I'm 15dpo today. But yesterday's IC was BFN so I don't know what's going on. Maybe I got O day wrong. But I had all the pains yesterday and today nothing.


----------



## CherylC3

I did hav lots of cm but I think between having Leo and being on the pill it will take me till Xmas for my cycles to go back to normal. X


----------



## baileybubs

Possibly hun, they do say it can take up to a year to normalise again. I don't know if its the cerazette that's made mine go weird seen as I'm still getting BFN. Gonna buy some Asda own tests today and see what they are saying coz maybe the ICs I got were just crap lol. I can honestly say I don't feel pregnant though. Apart from that AF type pain I had yesterday I have no symptoms.


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies!!

awww cheryl so sorry to hear about your friend hun :-(

Bailey - AF?

MrsD that takes the pee with your levels hun :-( 

Sath how you doing hun?

Cupcake is it any cooler today? 

TTC im reading your journal aswe speak hun.

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Nope still no AF cath! Went to Asda but they had none of their own brand tests and I wasn't paying £8 for a CB so I got these cheapies that are 2 for £1 as are exactly the same as ICs, just tested with one and most definitely BFN again. I must have got O day wrong, but what's confusing me is those cramps I had yesterday and on Monday night.
Has anyone had AF cramps a few days before AF had arrived quite strong when it wasn't a BFP? Coz that's the only time I've had that before!

Are you getting excited about your appointment yet Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey funny enough I had them this cycle - AF was here Wednesday and on Friday (5 days before af my stomach was cramping quite bad and again on Sunday! hhmmmmm I would test again on Sunday though hun just to be on the safe side! 

I was hun but I cant help feeling their going to find something wrong with DFs swimmers or something with me :-/ but then i keep saying we got pregnant 3 times before so its obviously something with me in the sense of sustaining a pregnancy?? 

Iv started jogging again now (first time since i was 15!) so hopefully being fit and active will help! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've got 3 more of those cheapies for tomorrow, Sunday and Monday. Beyond that I won't know wtf is going on coz I'm sure I didn't ovulate any later than that lol!

I don't think just because you have been preggo 3 times means there is a problem with you Hun. It could just be something simple though like needing to take baby aspirin. How is your df feeling about it?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh jogging, I'm not a jogger lol, I'd give myself black eyes I think lol :holly:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well if you need any let me know and i can post you come ok iv got loads here.

Well i took baby aspirin on the ectopic but i only started taking it the Fri before the mc and I started bleeding the Sat so a bit late lol! We shall see.....hes really looking forward to it lol we were talking about it last night funny enough lol he said hes not going to ...ummmm....you know.......make himself feel better lol all week so when it comes to deposit his specimen rofl:) They will think hes an elephant cause there will be soo much of it lmfao !! Where did i find him!?!?! haha his mother rung last night and told us that she will pay bless her.

Lol I nearly did last night hun haha mine arent even that big either only a B but they were bouncing everywhere! I woke up this am and DF left me a note saying for me to get some decent running shoes and a sports bra and that he loves me loads and left his bank card :-D But he also wrote that he knows how much is in the bank so dont take the piss haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I'm so sorry for your friend and I'm sorry you've got to work today and be a away from your little man

Bailey still no af???

Cath are you counting down your sleeps? 
Aw bless your df that was sweet

Ttc sorry you are going through an emotional roller coaster at the moment


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats sweet of him cath, and he's looking forward to depositing in a cup lol! he's a strange one bless him lol!!
And thanks for the offer hun, I'm gonna order a load off ebay now, I can get any combo of opks and ICs 50 in total for £6.95 so I'm gonna get half and half as I already have about 30 opks lol. If it turns out I am not preggo my cycles are messed up and I wanna track them until Christmas.

Hi mrs d how are you today? Did you manage to get your new dosage thyroxin?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I've taken my upped dose this morning :)

Aw cath I can't believe how blasé all the men seem to be about depositing in a pot, I suppose that's a good thing :) 

God work is slow today :(


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a good plan bailey so that you know what your cycle is doing when you get back to ttc x

Well so much for us holding back off :sex: til next month, we had some naughty cuddles last night ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol sometimes it can't be helped can it mrs d!

Sorry work is slow for you. I thought we were in for a nice day today but apparently we are due a massive thunderstorm anytime now boo! I love them but I wanted to put my washing out lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Our forecast is saying the same but lovely blue skies at the moment :) it's much cooler than yesterday though


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it felt very close yesterday and muggy. 

Have you got any plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh my DF doesnt care where he does it lol bless him im glad hes like that though tbh?

Woohoo for upping your dose Mrsd!!

Weather is quite poop here too , very cloudy! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies me and df are supposed to be going to Alton towers on Monday but the forecast is terrible so I'm not so keen on driving up there now. My mums having Emilia, any ideas what we could do instead?


----------



## MrsDuck

Our poop weather didn't materialise so off for another swim as its good exercise :) 

Haha I agree cath it's good he's like that, he'll be there trying to fill the pot to the brim haha

We've been invited out for a meal Saturday night to celebrate my good news and then we've got a wedding celebration on Sunday :)

So bailey you'll be needing something inside really won't you? Mmm I'm not sure, I was going to suggest a zoo or safari park but I suppose not great in the poop weather :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah our bad weather didn't materialise either, it actually got nicer! 

Well after all that about Alton towers it now turns out that df isn't off work on Sunday after all coz his boss is an absolute tool and has said he's off from Monday not Sunday (which is crap coz he asked several times to double check and he said Sunday). So we can't go up to my mums Sunday as planned (well me and Emilia can but he will be at work til 11pm) so we are going and coming home in the evening. So now we need stuff to do for crap weather and with a 4 month old!

Sounds like you have a lovely weekend ahead of you mrs d! I love weddings!


----------



## SATH

Hey everyone blue skies with me forecast was rain so glad i put the washing out.

Mrs d glad youve upped the dose ooj naughty cuddles fun! Are you post ov now and in 2ww? 

Bailey still no af that is confusing? Im such a wimp so i never go to alton towers! Id say go for a drive somewhere and have a lovely lunch out? 

Cath how long till your appt? You oh sounds so funny bless him. Ive been talking to my oh about looking at fertility centres for iui or ivf im 38 and worry time is moving on and its coming up to 1 year since my mc and now bfp. He's kinda on board cant decide birmingham womens or burton their stats are so bloody confusing. Did look at crgw by Cardiff but bit far really. This ttc is so confusing and stressful cant believe it will be 1 year soon since mc and i'll ov around that time.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we might go for a drive, it will be nice for me to get some more driving in my new car lol!

Glad you got your washing out Sath, wish I had lol!

Have you spoke to your gp about fertility referral Sath? Or will they not do anything unless its the stupid 3 mc rule?


----------



## SATH

Hey bailey, yeah i was lucky they referred me after 2 cos of over 35. All tests were fine and just said take aspirin but no bfp to take aspirin. I wont get nhs funded fertility treatment cos over the age so my gp said he was happy to refer me anywhere but it would be private. So scary how expensive it all is and my oh always said no way to it but im working on him.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw what a nightmare Sath, keep working on him though, I'm sure he'll come round, men usually do come round to our way of thinking lol!


----------



## SATH

Lol i just have to get him to think its his idea then its all fine!


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope I'm still waiting to O my opks have a line but still not positive

Haha sath that's the best trick get them to come up with the idea :) 

What a nightmare dfs work is bailey aaaaagh. I hope you come up with something nice to do :)

Brrrrr the sea was cold tonight, last night was much warmer


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies sorry to jump in and being rude but im in a rush lol Sath........crgw is where im going hun its just down the road from me. My cobsultant who preformed my Laparoscopy works there and hes fab so I hope I see him. Its a week tomorrow hun!

Mrsd you going to go for gold this month abd get duffered? 

Bailey I cant believe df boss! What a bell! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Not being rude at all cath xxx

Nope not going for gold this month as I'm worried about my thyroid levels :( but we were so what will be will be now :) 

A week tomorrow whoo hoo, it'll be here before you know it, exciting :)


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont blame you hun.......go for bronze this month and then gold next month!!!

I cant wait now eeekkkk xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby just asked me if it was nookie night bless him

Do you have to take anything with you to your appointment? Charts or anything (apart from df's pot)? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww bless him :-( next month all your levels will be perfect hun ready for a lil baby!

Our passports?! They were meant to send some forms but ill chase them tomorrow. ....other than that...nothing just df good ol swimmers...he'll deposit his specimen while hes there. How ill keep a straight face I dont know he best not chicken out lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yeah I remember you mentioning passports ?? He has to deposit whilst you are there? OMG I thought he could do it before you go and then take it with you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaaaaaa nope sadly lol they need ittbere and then or it could get damaged in transit hahaa xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha the poor thing. Have you see the film road trip? It's got stiffler in it from American pie. They all decide to donate sperm to get cash and they all go off to a little room with their little pots and their porn mags, I guess that's what it will be like


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha he mentioned that yesterday and the woman who helped him along lol I told him there will be NO-ONE helping him along lmfao xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I was going to mention that bit!!! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Wow so quiet on here yesterday!

Well AF is here! Finally I know what's going on! Do you remember me mentioning that I had some really strong pains that made me double over on a Saturday night a couple of weeks ago? Well that must have been O pains!! AF came 14 days after that almost to the exact hour!!! If they are always that strong I won't need opks, I almost thought it was my appendix lol! 
Goes to show though that just because you get an almost positive opk then a negative, it doesn't mean you've missed the surge!! Lesson learned, keep using opks til I am SURE I ovulated!

How's everyone else today? Anything interesting going on? Me and Emilia are going to visit my parents and some of my aunties are coming up too so should be nice. Although df was supposed to come too but his stupid boss is an arse and after promising him the day off he's not now. But I'm sick of letting his boss upset me so I'm just forgetting it and gonna look on the bright side, df is off Thursday instead.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry the witch found you, but at least you aren't in limbo anymore x
Has dfs boss changed his day off again, I thought it was tomorrow?
Have a lovely time with your family, I've got a wedding party :) 

Have a lovely day everyone xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm just happy to know what's goin on mrs d, and glad my cycle seems to be bang on regular lol!

Well df originally booked the whole week off starting today. His boss okayed it, and we were gonna go to my parents tonight, then they were having Emilia tomorrow whilst we went to Alton towers, then from Tuesday staying in the lakes with Emilia til Thursday or Friday. 
But then his boss said "oh by the way you can't have the full week off, you can only have Sunday to Wednesday". He begged to have the Thursday off so we could still go to the lakes but his boss said no way.
So after getting annoyed we decided not to go to the lakes, and made different plans. 
Imagine how annoyed I was when df came home Friday saying his boss has changed his mind, he can't have today off but he's off Thursday. 
I would say I'm fuming but I actually expected it!

Have fun at your wedding though mrs d! I love weddings!


----------



## MrsDuck

God it's quiet on here atm. Bailey did you have a nice time with your patents and aunties? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was a lovely day, I enjoyed my driving too lol, love motorways! I am really tired now though, I'm actually thinking of going to bed already, but I'm feeling a bit sick too, this AF is being a bit nasty this month!

How was the wedding, did you have fun?


----------



## MrsDuck

It was a gay wedding so different :) it was a lovely day with so much food, I'm stuffed

Shame it's work tomorrow or we would have stayed later

Glad you had a good day and a nice drive but socialising is so tiring, I'm pooped too


----------



## baileybubs

Morning everyone hope you are well.

Glad you had a nice day mrs d, shame you couldn't stay longer. 

Has everyone else got absolutley rubbish weather today?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh a do love a wedding even better if its a gay one!! 

Aww Bailey the rain we had all day yesterday was unreal!! Sainsbury's where I work is flooded, its kinda stopped now thank F lol! 

How are we all today ladies xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that's lotta rain cath! We've just got that minging constant drizzle today.

I'm peed off with df, it's my own fault really I gave him an option and he chose wrong lol! Emilia woke at 4am, and usually on df's first day off he gets up with her in the morning and I get a lie in. Well coz she woke at 4 it mean one of us had to settle her back to sleep again, and I was gonna do it seen as I would be having a lie in. Now bearing in mind df had a lie in on Saturday and Sunday coz he didn't start work til 2pm. He was basically not moving from bed at 4am to see to her so I just queried which one of us was getting up to her at 5.30-6am today. His response was (massive sigh) "suppose I'll do it". So I sarcastically said, "we'll whatever it's up to you" and he replied "I'll do it tomorrow then".
I asked him to get up then and settle her by giving her a bottle, but he farted about for about 20 mins just getting up and down putting her dummy back in then getting back into bed, which is not my idea of settling her and made me wide awake! So I jumped out of bed and started making her bottle (ensue mini whispering argument between us about my "attitude" and his laziness). Anyway he fed her and settled her, then when she woke at an hour that was more like morning I got up with her.

But now I feel annoyed that he was so selfish to decide that he should have another lie in today and I should get up with her again....and that he was so lazy about settling her that I ended up wide awake. Like I said though its my own fault for sarcastically giving him the option as to who was getting up with her today. 

Sorry for the mini rant there I'm just sick of him being selfish, and he's still in bed now so I can't even get dressed coz I'm with Emilia downstairs.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh it was sooooo heavy all day yesterday there was just no give up with it and DF locked me out of the house messing about lol

Hahahaha I love that first bit ' I gave him an option and he chose wrong lol!' We are all guilty of doing that lol. If your like me though hun when you said 'well whatever is up to you' its not a question lol its a 'im being sarcastic so hurry up and do it' lol! how many days is he off for now? Tbh i would be a bit pissed off at that too considering he had a lie in on Sat and Sun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yep that's exactly how I meant it cath! I should have just told him outright but sometimes rather than being the nagging cowbag that tells him what to do, I'd rather he manage to think for himself and be nice to me voluntarily lol!!

He's still not up! Thing is the longer he's in bed the madder I'm getting! Emilia just had a nap so I went upstairs and got dressed making as much noise possible and he just turned over in bed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I'm just like you, I'd be banging and slamming around the house haha men just don't think hun, I bet he doesn't have a clue that he's done anything wrong :( men just need telling what you want them to do, I've learnt that after 10 years with mine haha

It was glorious sunshine yesterday but it did chuck it down all night and early this morning but its beautiful sunshine again now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm jealous mrs d!! It's not raining anymore but it's miserable and cloudy lol!

He's still in bed! Part of me thinks I should just wake him as I'm getting more and more angry but I'm sick of him relying on me to wake him up, and sort our finances, taking care of every little thing in our lives! I know it's daft but if he can't even get himself up at a decent time how on earth is he gonna be a responsible family man!
Meanwhile we are wasting his time off work, sigh.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey id be totally furious by now, he's sleeping away what little time he gets with his daughter isn't he, and could be up helping you do whatever you need to do round the house, or at least watching the baby while ypu get some stuff done. He's not a teenager anymore, defo shouldn't be in bed at 11:30!! Grrrrrr!


----------



## baileybubs

He finally got up just before 12, had a nice lovely shower and got dressed and has just queried what's wrong with me?? He did say as he came down "sorry I slept so late I meant to get up" now he's hiding away from me by thinking that cleaning upstairs is gonna make it better whilst I am STILL on my own downstairs with Emilia!!

I love him to bits but sometimes I just want to feel appreciated and loved. God I did something wrong last month and I bought him the Game of Thrones DVD for gods sake!! All I get is a mumbled apology and a query as to what's actually wrong with me?! 
Maybe it's just AF talking as well coz I am feeling particularly wound up and in pain anyway.


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry ladies just realised most posts have been me being selfishly ranting this morning.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## SATH

Oh bailey it does not sound like you had a fun morning. I dont blame you being mad i know i would be. Men just dont get it though. Hope you manage to get some time this afternoon why doesnt he have emilia and you can do whatever you like a nice afternoon nap lush! 

Hope everyone ok. I had boring weekend went to ikea and caught up with my bf and godsons.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey rant away hun we all need to get things off our chest from time to time :)

Did your weather end up brightening up? 

Sath ikeas not boring I love ikea haha


----------



## baileybubs

Well df is well and truly grovelling, we went shopping and I saw him sneak English muffins into the trolley (my fave breakfast is scrambled eggs and muffins so I think I'm getting breakfast in bed tomorrow) and he is going to put Emilia to bed tonight too, I think he didn't realise how much I am struggling sometimes and when I was crying he said he hates seeing me that upset (with AF plus tiredness plus feeling generally a bit shit I sobbed liked a child lol). I explained that a lot of it is coz I'm not getting any help, it's weird that when I go see my mum or his mum etc they don't seem to want to help and it's making me just want to always stay at home where it's easier to look after her and its my own environment. Does that make sense? So adding that to the fact I feel like he isn't doing enough with Emilia too and I just had a mini meltdown!

Am feeling much better now and I have a lovely bottle of red and a pizza for tea as well as some snacks and tasty treats (sod the diet for a day lol!!)

Sath sorry your weekend was boring Hun. I'm not a fan of Ikea myself!

Mrs d how's the bd'ing going? Are you still goin for gold? Have you done another opk yet today?

Cupcake how are you holding up Hun, not long left at work now yay!! I bet you are glad it's a bit cooler now!

Cath what day is your appt again? Why have I got the 10th in my head, that can't be right coz its a Saturday??


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl hope you are ok Hun you have been quiet recently


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad df is grovelling now and realises what you were upset about. Enjoy your goodies and you're right sod the diet for one day :)

Yup I've done another opk when I got back from work and still just a faint line :shrug: no not going or gold this month. What will be will be this month and hopefully my thyroid levels will be more stable next month then we'll go for gold :)

Yes I thought caths appointment was 10th too

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no sorry the 10th is Friday, so it might be right mrs d if we both thought that.

Sorry the opks aren't getting darker, do you think it's coz you came off the meds last month for the scan or do you think it's your new meds? What a bummer either way. I hope it works itself out for next month for you Hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure but it's got to be meds related as I was like clockwork before. Hopefully I'll only have this squiffy month and be back to normal next :) xx


----------



## SATH

Ah bailey i hope you get brekkie in bed tomorrow and get spoilt. Think a mini breakdown was totallt fair af and lack of sleep not a good mix think he is lucky he is still breathin.

Mrs d i do love ikea but omg it was busy. I was only supposed to be looking course i came out £75 lighter! How u feeling on higher dose. Sorry your having a wonky cycle your body has been through a lot in the last month.

Just did my first attempt at fertility yoga reckon i may ache tomorrow but im soooo relaxed now i could fall asleep sod the ironing! 

Cath cant wait for your appointment. Hope you get some answers. 

Cupcake not long now till maty leave lbbc is gonna be here soon. I reckon lbbc will come pretty soon after you start maty leave.

Cheryl, amy hope you are both well x


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed thats the case mrs d :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh I forgot to say hi Amy :hi: I know you keep lurking coz your gorgeous little lady keeps you busy. Hope you are both well 

Sath a £75 lighter??? I hate ikea coz I spend too much money lol!!

I'm feeling a little guilty as Emilia is now crying madly for df putting her to bed, but I feel I can't intervene coz if I always help then she'll never let anyone else put her to bed except me.
Just been messing with the emoticons and these two are me for the evening :wine: :pizza: lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Sath I've just realised you said you left Ikea £75 lighter, not that you saw a £75 lighter haha, I can be so dumb sometimes :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## SATH

Lack of sleep hun lol. Must b hard not to interfere but i agree he needs to do so she'll let him put her to bed. Sit down large glass of wine.


----------



## baileybubs

See I didn't even think of the fact that lack of sleep would make me more dopey lol!

I have a lovely glass of Chotes du Rhone in front of me and I can hear that Emilia has stopped crying so he can do it lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for df settling Emilia, you did well not to go up and help. Enjoy your wine :)

Sath fertility yoga, that sounds interesting xx
What did you buy in ikea. I bet it was super busy with it being school hols :( 

I keep seeing Amy lurking too :) I love your holiday snaps Amy :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've never heard of fertility yoga Sath. Was it good? Have you ever tried acupuncture?


----------



## SATH

Yeah i do accupuncture every month and i have these tiny herb pills she gives me. Omg the yoga was harder going than i expected. Its supposed to increase blood flow to all reproduction system who knows if its true but its fun and so relaxing. I feel much more positive.

Got expedit shelving unit and some wicker baskets so naughty. Can you believe they dont do veggie dogs anymore no fair oh loved it stuffing his face with hotdog!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath you are secretly very healthy aren't you? haha (except the hotdog at ikea, even if it is veggi lol)
I'm glad you are feeling very positive and the acupuncture and yoga is helping :)
What cd do you start doing your opks? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love an ikea hotdog but won't risk them ATM! Will enjoy one after lbcc is here!

Sath why do you think lbcc will be early? I have a feeling he might be to but only a week or so. Maybe that's just wishful thinking tho!

Mrs d, aaasrrrgggggghhh ur opks! Hope you O soon. 

Sorry not posting much ladies, not much going on with me, been feeling a bit low last few days, think I'm starting to get really scared of birthing a giant baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake :hugs: if mw thinks he's going to be big will they give you the option of a c-section? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with mrs d, I think if they predict over a certain weight then they offer a c section. 

And Ikea do hotdogs?? Where have I been lol?


----------



## SATH

Ah cupcake dont worry i just have a feeling you'll start maty leave then pop lbbc will arrive really quick. I had a friend who went on maty leave on a fri and baby arrived sat night!! If they know he is gonna be big they'll offer you c section scary now it is getting close.

Mrs d im so unhealthy its shocking thats prob why my amh is low already oops choc for breakfast crisps for lunch. Dont do it now all veg and fruit with occasional naughtiness but i love me a veggie dog!


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't know if they do? Or do they just induce earlier? I don't know tbh? Ill see what she says next week when I see her. I don't much fancy a section either tho but I guess it's preferable to being ripped apart by a giant baby. Urgh can't believe I have to do this in 5 weeks. I've spent all my pregnancy worryinh about staying pregnant, now the reality of birth is setting in!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I'd speak with your mw so that she can reassure you. I'm sure it's normal to be scared (I would be) but based on the fact most people have more than one baby, I'm sure you'll do fine hun, it's just going into the unknown isn't it xxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I do try and take some comfort in that, well see what she says next week x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think it's probably the unknown for you Hun that's more worrying. Try not to panic, I know it's probably hard to imagine but it really will be ok. And I'm sure they do offer a c section if they think baby is gonna be too big. But even if not it will all be ok. Has lbcc actually turned head down now then? 
Don't forget even though my labour and birth weren't pleasant I still am raring to go and do it all over again, I'm even thinking of vbac too! 
I would deffo talk to your midwife about your concerns though Hun, it's perfectly natural to be worried.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hubby seems to think I could insist upon one and that it's my right to do so (he works for the NHS) if they say he's gonna be big. I guess I'll get him to come with me to the scan and any follow up appointments and he'll have to convince them while I sit there and cry lol!

Yes it is the unknown!thats scary, and the fact I'm a woos with pain. Maybe I should just demand an epidural from the off, so I don't have to feel any pain and if anything goes wrong in the final minutes and they have to cut me or worse at least i won't feel it! I've been all about a drug free water birth for the whole way but since she said he's big I think I've changed my mind! 

Yeah bailey he's been head down all along, dammit!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well if they mention induction at any point they automatically offer you the epidural straight away if they put you on a drip, so technically I didn't need to feel any contractions at all but silly me I wanted to see if I could cope lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I know induction is a b**** to, don't fancy that much either! Don't really want to give birth lol, anyone wanna do it for me?!? Tawn? I know you loved it haha!

Oddly I don't even think its the pain I'm most scared of, it's having a 3rd or 4th degree tear that takes 6 months to heal. Poor hubby hasn't had any in ages and I don't want to make him wait that long, and neither do I!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sure you will be ok. And yeah induction is a b***h but the best part of my labour was from 2am to 10am when the epi was working for me lol, I was laughing and joking with df and my mum (I want to break free came on the radio and I found it hilarious lol). 
But your dh is right, you can insist on a c section. In fact any woman can insist on one no matter what because at the end of the day it's your body and your baby so as long as a c section wasn't posing any risk you can ask for one. But they can be awkward about it. As far as I can tell they may even be fussy about me having a repeat c section, but I'm very clear on what I want next time lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok so I'll see what the mw and the outcome of any scans might be. Wish I could fast fwd to it all being over now!

I feel bad for not coming in here for days then just winging about my birth fears, when there are ladies ttc on here, sorry guys, kinda why I've stayed away last few days x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bailey sorry u having a pissed off time with df I think we all hav our moments withour men. How's Emilia doing? 

Mrs d my sticks never went positive either they were dark then went lighter so I'm also confused as i started them cd10. 

Sath I love ikea I cud spend all day there.

Cupcake try not to worry Hun.. I didn't think about the birth till the week before cos I thot I was going in for a planned section but... Just keep urself busy wi other stuff I can't believe how close ur due date is getting..x

Hey cath and Amy how are u guys doing?x

Afm Leo got his last jabs today thank god cos he was screaming poor wee thing and tomoro I'm taking him for his pics to get done and he has his class.. He's getting so big now fits 6-9 clothes I bought him a wee sailor suit for to get his pics done in and I bought him white patent shoes £40 can't believe I grudge myself clothes but spent tht on a pair of shoes for him lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake dont be daft hun, don't stay away on my account :) I don't blame you being scared and if you voice it on here bailey or Cheryl or someone that has already been through it might make you feel better :hugs: 

Aw Cheryl we want to see pics if Leo in his sailor suit :) aw I hope he is ok after his jabs x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I started my opks at cd9 and I still haven't seen an even close to positive one :(


----------



## CherylC3

A yeah il defo need to post some pics.x

It's odd mrs d I always ovulate cd13 but mines were at they're darkest cd10

Il be on tomoro night for a proper catch up need to get to sleep while Leo is sleeping 

Night xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl I'm the same with clothes for baby, I bought him loads of stuff in next at the weekend but bought all my hospital stuff in primark lol! I bet Leo will look really cute in his outfit!

Thanks mrs d, I hate to be a scaredy cat, and I always said when I was going through my Mcs that I was more scared of never going through childbirth, the closer it gets the scarier it is!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey did you have breakfast in bed?!

cupcake dont be silly hun :hugs: see what the mw says hun? 

Awww cheryl that outfit sounds fab for Leo! 

MrsD your opks are weird this month hun? you said you werent stressed aswell? When did you start using them?

Hey Amy i love your pics of your hols!!

Sath! I love Ikea!! Fertility yoga sounds good! your diet sounds as bad as mine haha! xxx

Nope your right ladies apt is on the 10th its a Saturday - private clinic so their open 7 days a week - Sunday is a day for other apts? Just found out aswell that DF will have to deposit his specimen before we leave so need to ring to find out if they supply the pot lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey cath how did boot camp go?

I started opks on cd9 so who knows :shrug: I'm not too bothered this month as thyroid levels are way too high so probably best I don't catch

Mmmm what do they expect df to deposit in if they haven't sent out a pot?? Is the clinic nearby so that you can pick one up? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its not until tonight hun - went for another run last night managed to go 0.5 miles further than Saturday so def getting fitter! Rather scared about tonight though! 

Yeah this month it doesnt matter - you going to continue to use opks though to check when ov does happen? Would your thyroid levels affect ov?

I have no idea lol gonna give them a ring lunchtime I think to ask lol! well its out of the way a bit but Ill just ask DFs mother to pop over to the chemist to pick me up a pot haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

Yes I did get breakfast in bed at 9.30 cath lol, I had scrambled eggs and smoked salmon on a muffin and both Emilia and Bailey joined me on the bed lol. Just about to have a bath that he ran for me too!

Cath he has to do it in a pot before? Well at least he might feel more comfortable doing it at home but by the sounds of it he would have been fine anyway lol!

Mrs d my cycles have always been a little longer than other people's since coming off the pill before pregnancies. I O around cd20, fingers crossed you are just going to O a little later, but try not to stress as it could delay it more (so much easier said than done!). When do you get your levels checked again?

Cupcake how are you feeling today? I hope you feel a little less scared Hun, honestly sometimes I wonder if I am crazy to want to do it all again (at least another 2 times as well!!) but as soon as you see lbcc and hear him cry you will know it was worth it. But I suppose everyone is saying that to you aren't they?

Sath where are you in your cycle now then? Are you almost at O day?

Cheryl aw little sailor outfit how cute!!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hes sucking up big time bless him - i bet it was nice to be spoilt for a change hun!! Enjoy your bath!! xxxx

Just rung the clinic he can do it down there thank god lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey enjoy being pampered :)

Cath you are brave I wouldn't even consider boot camp, well done on your running x

My opk was stark white yesterday and my cm is now creamy so I'm not going to O now. Next check of my thyroid levels is in 5 weeks, so unfortunately I'm going to O before I find out what they are but never mind


----------



## MrsDuck

At least that makes life easier if he can just do it there cath then you don't have the problem about how long they have been in the pot and at what temp they have been kept etc


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh MrsD I secretely hope that you will ov stupidly late this cycle so your cycle will be extended and you will get your levels tested BEFORE you next ov :-( Arghhhhh life is shite on times!!

Yeah thats true hun and you only have a short time scale for you to get it to the clinic aswell which is poop so thank god we can do it there! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet you can't wait until Saturday :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Im like a bottle of pop!! 

Just be nice to see someone who will actually want to help rather than my Dr who kept telling me to 'try not to think about it' ggrrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## baileybubs

It really sucks that that's all your doctor can say, it's b******s it's just coz they won't help til you've been trying for x amount of time etc. It's stupid, it should be based on individual experiences and health and age etc, not this blanket guidelines for everyone. Sucks that you have to go and pay private but at least you will be getting help from someone cath.


----------



## cathgibbs

Totally agree hun - obviously there is something wrong for me to have had 2 mc - the ectopic was just one of those things but whos to say that would have progressed well?? Im just so excited to have this apt and see what they will say - if they tell me to 'not to think about it too much' i will demand my money back lol xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath dont say there is obviously something wrong with you to have had 2 mcs hun, i had 2 didnt i, and it seems like this baby is ok. 2 mcs is very bad luck, 1 in 36 chance, and more common than you think. My sisters friend is now 14 weeks preg after 2 mcs, so really its not that unlikely. What else will they do at the appointment on Saturday, do you know yet?

Mrs D argh your opks!!! Are they the out of date ones? Are you sure that was nothing to do with it? Are you going to carry on doing them?

Bailey glad you got some pampering this am, you deserve it!

I have like no work to do at work now, my replacement is doing it all. The days are DRAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 left is all thankgod but im not sure how ill even get through those!


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont know hun do you know when you just get a hunch that theres something wrong with you?? Thats how i feel? Hopefully now with some tests we can figure out what :-D I know they will scan me and test DFs swimmers and just talk to us for an hour of everything thats happened & our history etc ......cant bloody wait! 

Ohhh no thats poop!!! Can you take holidays or something hun?? I would be sooooo tempted to pull a sicky! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with cath cupcake, you should pull a couple of sickies lol!!

And I also agree with cupcake cath lol, 2 mc's doesnt mean that there is something wrong with you, cheryl also had 2 and has got Leo as well. And dani has had 2 as well, theres loads of women who have more than one and they are fine its just terrible luck.


----------



## cupcake1981

i know what you mean but i was convinced there was something wrong with me to! Any sane person who isnt in complete denial would be sure there was something wrong with them! Even after 2 mcs the likelihood of a normal pregnancy is still higher than another mc. Im proof of that, so is my sisters friend, and i know several others as well that have had 2 before a normal pregnancy. Im sure you will be to and will get a clean bill of health after your appointment x


----------



## cupcake1981

Its also why the NHS dont put women through invasive testing after 2 mcs, the odds are still very much in your favour even after 2 x


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath it's poop that you have to pay to go privately but hopefully they will put your mind at rest Saturday :) 

6 days left cupcake yay but I know what you mean about not being able to cope without anything to do, I'm the same at the moment hence us going on holiday :)

Nope not doing any more opks, yesterday's was blank and now got lots of creamy cm so no point, onto next month


----------



## MrsDuck

Ummm I just poas coz I had one in the bathroom and it's near as damn it positive! Wth?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh!!! Yay! Where's dh? Can you post a pic, either on here or fb?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wth?!?! Grab hubby! Can't believe how weird your cycles been this month!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup I can't be arsed to resize though (not sure how to fo that on phone??) so I'll post to fb

Hubby has just got in so says he needs a 10 mins rest first haha


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hey girls, i'm here lurking and thinking about you all! It's nearly impossible to go back as far as I need to to catch up but i'm slowly but surely making my way back. You all are too chatty on here for me. I don't get this app on my phone unfortunately, can only do it on the computer which would be great if my bosses didn't care i was on here all day. :haha:
DH and I are taking a break for August. I need to de-stress and try to get rid of this depression. We'll get back on the horse in September and then my specialist appointment will be right around the corner! :happydance: Love you all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and I've just applied fake tan all over so should be fun haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Aww ttc I'm so sorry you are going through this roller coaster at the moment maybe a month out not worrying about ttc will help and like you say your specialist appointment will be here before you know it xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc a break to de-stress might be just what you need hun, I can't imagine how hard it must be for you. Just relaxing and forgetting (as much as you can of course) may give you that re-boost to regenerate and lift your spirits Hun. They also say when you least expect it, it will happen, as hard as that is to imagine!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe fake tan :sex: would be funny lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so sorry you are so down dani, you will get your baby Hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies -

MrsD hope you caught that egg!!

TTc I completely know where your coming from - df and I had a huge argument last night & I might have said it in the heat of the moment but i dont want to ttc now and the more im thinking I DONT want to ttc - debating to go to this apt on Sat - bit awkward as df and I are not speaking aswell lol. im feeling more relaxed already knowing we arent ttc and as from December ill be going back on the pill xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath?!? Where's this change of heart coming from??


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no idea hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sweetie where's this come from Hun? Are you alright? Why were you and df fighting?


----------



## cathgibbs

have no idea we just started arguing and then got on the subject of ttc etc and I said to him we only have until December to get a bfp (so then it will be 20 months until the wedding so that means I will be preg for 9 months and will have 11/12 months to lose the weight etc) and then I just thought well whats the point in ttc any more? xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Cath and TTC, :hugs:

Everyone else, hi!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy :hi: it's good to have you back <3 xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cath you were so excited about Saturday :hugs: I'm sure it's just the stress of the whole ttc process that made you and df have an argument xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath hun, is this nerves about your appointment talking and the pressure of it all getting to you both? I imagine DF is worried about getting his swimmers tested, but hes got you pregnant 3 times so theres unlikely to be an issue there.

You've been through too much to give up now hun. I bet you go to your appointment and come out feeling really positive about it all. xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah exactly what Mrs D said!

You need to change your ticker now mrs d else well be bugging you to POAS far too early after your OPK and BD last night!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah your right girls - i think its just the pressure and stress of it all - the thought of not ttc actually makes me feel calmer but I know i have pissed Df big time.

Agreed!! Mrsd change your ticker woman!! that was a blazing pos last night :-D :happydance: xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha girls you must have read my mind I was changing it as you were typing :)

Cath I agree with cupcake, I bet you feel differently after your appointment on Saturday :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good lass! When was the last time you dtd before last night hun?

I hope so MrsD xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath hun its easy to feel overwhelmed by it all, and i bet you are thinking that the appointment might show up something wrong with either of you, and your nerves and anxiety are about facing that. BUT, i bet you there is nothing wrong with either of you and thats just been bad luck.

Once you know that you can feel positive about TTC again knowing that you will more than likely have a perfect pregnancy next time.

I understand how you feel about being close to giving up though. I was after mc no 2, but decided that if i gave up that all the pain wed been through would have just been for nothing x


----------



## MrsDuck

That's so true cupcake

Cath last time before last night was Sunday morning :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Perfect BD schedule Mrs D IMO! Clear out on Sunday of the old swimmers so nice new ones ready for the eggy last night or today!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm a bit scared to catch this cycle coz of my high levels so I'll be fine if we get a bfn this month. This will be a practise month ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with the others cath, it's probably just all the stress and anxiety of it. You've come so far to give up now Hun. Have you spoke to df since?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure it would be fine mrs d, you are already upping your levels so by the time the egg would implant I'm sure it would be ok.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath can you and df do something fun for the next couple of days to take your minds off the appointment :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey I hope so :)


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD thats perfect Bding hun!!! I am soooo bloody excited for you !!!! 

Well I think im gonna book Friday off work, 1) ill aching like a biatch lol and 2) I can do all my cleaning Friday so Saturday then I wont be rushing and wont be in a mood with df lol!

Iv gone to the toilet 3 times after reading all your lovely posts girls :hugs:

We could do something, maybe tongiht like go for food or something? Tomorrow im at bootcamp and Friday ill be walking like Jon Wayne lol! 

How are you all anyway?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath It's an emotional roller coaster hun, I'm not surprised you and df had a bust up. Some food would be nice or pop to the pub or just get out of the house to take your mind off it all. I bet you both feel so much better after your appointment :) 

Yeah have Friday off, I've got today off to clean the house, go shopping and pack everything up to take away with us tomorrow and so far I've done nothing oops! 

Unless there is free wifi in any of the ports then I won't be on here for 10 days, I'm a cheapskate and won't pay roaming data charges haha probably for the best, the amount I chat to you guys it would cost me a fortune :)


----------



## baileybubs

Omg so we are gonna miss the majority of your tww mrs d!! But I don't blame you for not buying roaming data, plus maybe a few days away from everything ttc related will help you relax, and who knows you could have a BFP on your return!

Cath yeah go out with df and relax together. I'm sure you will make up, and will both be excited again by Saturday. A nice meal would be good, like a date night how sweet!
Oh and I love the picture in my head of you walking like John Wayne haha!!

Cupcake how's work today? Still boring and dragging?

Cheryl how was Leo's class yesterday?

Sath are you any closer to O yet? 

Ttc I hope you are feeling a bit better today Hun


----------



## MrsDuck

I really need to go to the supermarket, chat later xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh MrsB How the hell are we gonna cope not hearing about your symptoms arghhhh!! atleast you will have a fab holiday to take your mind off the tww!! 

me and df are going out for food tonight so looking forward to that 

how are you Bailey hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

What have I missed? Where are you going in hols mrs d?!?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm ok cath, just shattered lol! Emilia had me awake from about 5am again today, and because df is off work I didn't go to be til almost midnight coz we are spending time together lol! Thankfully he's getting up with her again tomorrow before he's back at work on Friday. 

Just about to go and take Emilia for her last jabs and then tonight me and df are out for a meal together while his mum stays here with Emilia.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I hope emilias jabs go ok, poor little sweetie :( enjoy your meal out tonight :)

Cath, glad you and df are good now and enjoy your date night :)
Hopefully I'll get some free wifi to update you ;) 

Cupcake we are taking the boat across to France for 10 days, just going port to port as we fancy just to get away and relax :) 

Sath, cheryl and Amy how are you all?


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck MIL looking after freshly jabbed baby!

Where you going for your meal Bailey?

Have a lovely time mrs d, didn't know you were planning a trip! 

Well i left work at 11:45 as I had a call from the lady downstairs saying she had water coming down her kitchen wall, turned out we had a leak under the sink, we knew about it but it had gotten worse and the bucket was no longer cutting it lol! So just had a plumber round and were £45 worse off! Still coulda been much worse, only a small leak downstairs x


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d did you buy hpts for your trip?......x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake but like you say could have been much worse :( glad it's fixed now though :) 

Nope I'll be back before I'll need to test, although I'll need to go to the drs immediately if I get a bfp so I suppose I really should check early??


----------



## cupcake1981

Would defo suggest early poas if you need to get checked ASAP, how long you away for?


----------



## MrsDuck

Until next weekend


----------



## cupcake1981

Have a lovely time! Enjoy the break!


----------



## baileybubs

The jabs went fine, she barely cried, my brave little girl! And she's been fine since!

Mrs d sounds like you will be having a lovely break, I'd love to do that, sail around the coast of France, how lovely :boat:


----------



## baileybubs

Cath how are you feeling now hun? Any better? Where are you going for your meal?

We are going to a Mediterranean restaurant that has a cocktail bar above it, last time we went was my birthday last year! Looking forward to it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw what a brave little girl :)

Oooh cocktails yay I do love a cocktail, enjoy your meal out :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh what a brave girl!

Enjoy your night!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww bless her!! how were you hun? i know a lot of mothers cry taking their child to have their jabs :-(

yeah MrsD I would deffo take some hun but thats me lol early poaser lol!

Awww cupcake that could have been much worse ---phew for it being £45 but i know what you mean - its money that could have gone to something else.

Well I was better until DF just phoned - hes invited his mother out aswell im f****** fuming !!! hes got redundancy coming and giving it all to her for a new f****** car even though we need to save for the wedding and now we are meant to be talking about things hes invited her to go out for food. im sooooo pissed off im sat here crying thats all iv done is cry and iv had a gutsful now - im so fed up of everything xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath! Why are men such douches at times!?? What a numpty!!! Have you told him how upset you are? I don't blame you for being so annoyed Hun I think I'd kill my df if he did that!!! Grrrrr I'm fuming for you Hun :growlmad:


----------



## cathgibbs

Hes very over protective of his mother - he went up there last night for food cause i was in bootcamp so its not as if he hasnt seen her and spent time with her as his brother and father work away in the week, so if i had said anything it would have caused another argument but when he mentioned his mother was coming and felt the need to tell me the convo they had I just went quiet and said ok see u later and he asked what was wrong i just said ill see u later. I know shes just gonna talk all night about effing weddings and babies and the apt and I REALLY REALLY dont want to talk about it arghhhhhhhhhhhh!!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun that's absolute s**t!!! Any way you can divert the conversation? Just be honest and tell them both how you are feeling, although I know that's a lot harder said than done.


----------



## cathgibbs

If i do hun ill just end up crying thats all iv done all day and now my head is banging from being so upset :-( im just lying on the bed should be getting changed but I really don't want to go xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad Dora cheered you up and I hope everything has gone alright tonight xxxxx


----------



## SATH

Cath hun I'm sending you virtual hugs. Totally get were you are coming from. Sometimes it all gets a bit much. I hope you have had a nice meal out and managed to steer convo away. 

Mrs d you are gonna hav a fab hol. We'l miss you. Who knows maybe a bfp announcement when your back. Have a swim in the sunshine for me.

Cupcake £45 was ok for that could def hav been worse but how annoying. Next leak might be your waters 

Bailey glad Emilia was brave little girl. Hope your having a lovely night out.

Ttc im so sorry you are feeling bad. A month off sometimes is the best thing. Take a break from it all i know we've had to.

Amy how you doing. Bet Emily has grown.

Cheryl hows your little smiler?

Had busy few days out at friends. Did my 1st poas today nothing only cd13 but im starting to get bit of ew and def ov pain but i can get ov pain for a week. Who knows when it will happen norm cd20 last month cd18. I wanna get this egg so bad this time last year was when i found out about mmc.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I hope you O soon hun, your cycle is a nightmare :( you and your df must be worn out by the time O arrives. I've got everything crossed for you, anniversary dates are the worst :( hopefully you'll have a bfp to look forward to this year :) 

We've just checked the weather forecast again and it looks like we might get a bit of rough sea :sick: I think I might be glad to get home again haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d I hope you don't get sea sick, it's the worst!

Sath aaarrrgggggghhh yeah could be waters next, not for a few more weeks tho I hope!

Cath and bailey how was your evening?


----------



## SATH

Rough seas mrs d yuck i'd be rubbish. Hope its ok. Yeah my cycle has gone crazy i think its the new herbs my accu has put me on. So much easier when regular.

Yeap cupcake few more weeks not long and no work yipee


----------



## MrsDuck

I would be desperate to get lbcc out by now if I was you cupcake :)

Sath did you eat and drink lots of naughties with your friends haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I'm going to be sick for the first day or so I always am until I get my sea legs :sick: 

How many days have you got at work now cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

I have 5 more days at work mrs d. Have about 1 days worth of work tho lol!

Well he can come anytime after 1st September, ill be 38 weeks then, I don't want him go arrive before then else he'll be really young in his school year, only just 4 when going to school.


----------



## SATH

Keep them legs crossed cupcake. I have friends who hav kids 10 days apart but i started school a week after turning 4 the other had a whole extra year - so wrong!

Yes mrs d lots of naughtiness lasagne yesterday with lots of wine and curry tonight yummy. Your so brave coping with the sea sickness its horrible.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yeah I didn't even consider the school year, hang in there lbcc ;)

Mmm lasagne, that's what we had tonight :) hubby just said to me 'maybe we should have taken the car around France instead' aaaaaagh that's what I suggested, bloody men! Haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I'd rather he was older in his year, think he might do better that way, but he may have other plans! I do think hell be a little early!

We're still struggling with a name, any suggestions? Zachary James (Zach) is my favourite, but hubby's not over keen on Zachary. He likes Jack but my bros stepson is Jack and hubby doesn't really understand why we can't have that. Otherwise we have Benjamin (Ben) or Thomas (Tom) but Zachary is the only one I really love. It's so hard!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Morning ladies -
> 
> MrsD hope you caught that egg!!
> 
> TTc I completely know where your coming from - df and I had a huge argument last night & I might have said it in the heat of the moment but i dont want to ttc now and the more im thinking I DONT want to ttc - debating to go to this apt on Sat - bit awkward as df and I are not speaking aswell lol. im feeling more relaxed already knowing we arent ttc and as from December ill be going back on the pill xxx

Oh no cath, i'm so sorry sweetie. I've made comments like that to my dh before too but we don't have a wedding deadline so i was right back to it a few days later. I just get so frustrated with all of this and i'm sorry you're going through that. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Bailey I hope emilias jabs go ok, poor little sweetie :( enjoy your meal out tonight :)
> 
> Cath, glad you and df are good now and enjoy your date night :)
> Hopefully I'll get some free wifi to update you ;)
> 
> Cupcake we are taking the boat across to France for 10 days, just going port to port as we fancy just to get away and relax :)
> 
> Sath, cheryl and Amy how are you all?

Have fun MrsD!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Cath how are you feeling now hun? Any better? Where are you going for your meal?
> 
> We are going to a Mediterranean restaurant that has a cocktail bar above it, last time we went was my birthday last year! Looking forward to it!

Have fun bailey, sounds awesome!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww bless her!! how were you hun? i know a lot of mothers cry taking their child to have their jabs :-(
> 
> yeah MrsD I would deffo take some hun but thats me lol early poaser lol!
> 
> Awww cupcake that could have been much worse ---phew for it being £45 but i know what you mean - its money that could have gone to something else.
> 
> Well I was better until DF just phoned - hes invited his mother out aswell im f****** fuming !!! hes got redundancy coming and giving it all to her for a new f****** car even though we need to save for the wedding and now we are meant to be talking about things hes invited her to go out for food. im sooooo pissed off im sat here crying thats all iv done is cry and iv had a gutsful now - im so fed up of everything xxx

I'm sorry Cath. :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

I prefer zach to Ben or Tom too, why isn't dh keen? They all go with your surname though :)


----------



## cupcake1981

He says it makes him think of Zach efron?!? Obscure reference lol. Ben is hubby's middle name and is a name ive always loved, but I think he's a Zachary, everything else feels like a compromise. Boys names are hard, we had loads of girl names!


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe see what he looks like when he arrives, rather than committing now??

I agree I have no idea for a boys name but there are loads of girls names I like


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's kinda the plan but I think we'll still be arguing about it when he's a week old!

What time do you set sail tomorrow? Have a lovely trip if its early and I don't say bye before!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake I love the name Zachary so cute hope oh changes his mind. Like Ben and Tom too though what about Isaac however you spell it. I know my boys name but girls so many I like.

Mrs d have a fab hol. Keep safe xx


----------



## MrsDuck

On my way now, speak soon xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

TTC Thanks hun - you still having a month off ttc?? 

Sath i literally Loled at your reference to Cupcakes waters going hahaha!! how are you hun? sounds like you had a lovely time with friends yummmm!!

Ohhh MrsD when do you leave?? Have you done any more opks?

Awww cupcake! Men just dont understand do they hun! I like all 3 hun.......maybe Zach more than the other 2??

Bailey sounds like you had a fab night hun im jell!!

We only went to a pub by us, first thin mil did was talk about the apt but i felt ok talking about it.....food was absolutely shocking though - had panini and literally didnt eat anything of it im soooo hungry - df and I had a chat when we got home and i literally couldnt stop crying but today I feel sooooo much better.

sorry for my rant all day yesterday girls xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh have fun MrsD! xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cath I hope your appointment goes well xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

:hugs: aw I'm sorry about last night xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Cath the only thing with your MIL paying for you fertility appointment is that she might feel like she is allowed to talk about it all the time and know personal stuff about the outcome of tests etc. Personally id hate that and since my MIL blabbed about my MCs i dont tell her anything personal, but thats just me! Have you and DF made up now? Sounds like the pressure of it all was getting to you both. Are you still going through with the appointment on Saturday? 

I do think hes going to be a Zach, and i do feel as the person who has gone through 2 operations, 16 weeks of morning sickness, horrendous back ache and now all this discomfort that i should be allowed the casting vote lol :rofl:

bailey how was your night out? Have you had your hair cut? It looks lovely. Need to book mine in for when im on Mat leave. Did you find your hair didnt take colour well when you were preg? Mine is fading sooooo quickly during pregnancy, and i only wash it twice a week!


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

Cath I hope last night went ok sweetie, you are very quiet this morning.

Mrs d yikes for the sea sickness! You are braver than me!! Imagine if you catch that egg and add morning sickness to the sea sickness too eeeeek :sick:

Sath mmm lasagne, I love lasagne!!! Your cycles sound similar to mine, I normally only O around cd20, it's hard not to POAS too early isn't it coz I'm always afraid it might miraculously come earlier and I'll miss it!

Cupcake hehe Sath is right the next leak could be your waters!! But I totally get your thoughts on lbcc staying put til after the beginning if September, it will be like he can stay your little baby just a bit longer before he goes to school lol!

We had an amazing evening last night, spent far too much money but it was worth it. The meal was delish!! Df had a massive ottomans mixed grill which came on a giant kebab skewer and I had duck. Then we had a cocktail (I had my fave mojito!) and then a nice glad of prosecco. And we were home by 10pm watching Hells Kitchen lol! Emilia slept straight through for MIL and woke at 3am when I fed her then she went back to sleep til 8am! I'm in a fab mood today now!


----------



## baileybubs

I think I missed a page of posts when I posted earlier coz I haven't read the last 4 posts lol!!

Cath sorry about the crappy food last night but I'm glad you are feeling better today Hun. I hope you complained about the food though!!

Cupcake we had the same dilemma picking Emilia's name. I had my heart set on Niamh, but df didn't like it, we both liked Sheridan and Eloise but they weren't as good as Niamh to me. So we kept looking until we found a name we both loved, although he has now said if we have another daughter he would like it if we call her Niamh lol!!

Mrs d hope you have a fabulous time Hun and not too sea sick!

Sath how's your diet coming on by the way? I've been shockingly terrible this week with df being off work!! Back on it with full determination tomorrow lol! Plus need to save loads of money coz we really need to crack on with our savings!!

Ttc how are you feeling now Hun?


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I have had my haircut yeah, finally lol!! I love it like this and it forces me to actually style it now coz it won't all go in a bobble as its too short at the front. 
And yeah the hair dyes didn't take very well for me either, that's why I just gave up with my hair towards the end!

And my night out was great! It was so nice to be out of the house after 7pm lol!! And it was nice for me and df to be together and relax.


----------



## SATH

Bailey my diet is going so rubbish i need a kick! Glad you had a lovely evening.

Cupcake totally agree I've told my oh if i push a baby out i get to choose first name as long as he doesnt hate it.

Cath how you feeling hun?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cathgibbs said:


> TTC Thanks hun - you still having a month off ttc??
> 
> Sath i literally Loled at your reference to Cupcakes waters going hahaha!! how are you hun? sounds like you had a lovely time with friends yummmm!!
> 
> Ohhh MrsD when do you leave?? Have you done any more opks?
> 
> Awww cupcake! Men just dont understand do they hun! I like all 3 hun.......maybe Zach more than the other 2??
> 
> Bailey sounds like you had a fab night hun im jell!!
> 
> We only went to a pub by us, first thin mil did was talk about the apt but i felt ok talking about it.....food was absolutely shocking though - had panini and literally didnt eat anything of it im soooo hungry - df and I had a chat when we got home and i literally couldnt stop crying but today I feel sooooo much better.
> 
> sorry for my rant all day yesterday girls xxxx

So glad to hear you feel better today Cath!

Yes, we're still OFF this month and today is first day it feels "ok" to be off. Still strange but i'm excited about all the fun stuff going on for me this month and that makes it easier.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Cath I hope last night went ok sweetie, you are very quiet this morning.
> 
> Mrs d yikes for the sea sickness! You are braver than me!! Imagine if you catch that egg and add morning sickness to the sea sickness too eeeeek :sick:
> 
> Sath mmm lasagne, I love lasagne!!! Your cycles sound similar to mine, I normally only O around cd20, it's hard not to POAS too early isn't it coz I'm always afraid it might miraculously come earlier and I'll miss it!
> 
> Cupcake hehe Sath is right the next leak could be your waters!! But I totally get your thoughts on lbcc staying put til after the beginning if September, it will be like he can stay your little baby just a bit longer before he goes to school lol!
> 
> We had an amazing evening last night, spent far too much money but it was worth it. The meal was delish!! Df had a massive ottomans mixed grill which came on a giant kebab skewer and I had duck. Then we had a cocktail (I had my fave mojito!) and then a nice glad of prosecco. And we were home by 10pm watching Hells Kitchen lol! Emilia slept straight through for MIL and woke at 3am when I fed her then she went back to sleep til 8am! I'm in a fab mood today now!

Woohoo for great mood today!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I think I missed a page of posts when I posted earlier coz I haven't read the last 4 posts lol!!
> 
> Cath sorry about the crappy food last night but I'm glad you are feeling better today Hun. I hope you complained about the food though!!
> 
> Cupcake we had the same dilemma picking Emilia's name. I had my heart set on Niamh, but df didn't like it, we both liked Sheridan and Eloise but they weren't as good as Niamh to me. So we kept looking until we found a name we both loved, although he has now said if we have another daughter he would like it if we call her Niamh lol!!
> 
> Mrs d hope you have a fabulous time Hun and not too sea sick!
> 
> Sath how's your diet coming on by the way? I've been shockingly terrible this week with df being off work!! Back on it with full determination tomorrow lol! Plus need to save loads of money coz we really need to crack on with our savings!!
> 
> Ttc how are you feeling now Hun?

Thanks for asking Bailey. I think i just answered that to Cath above but don't remember. He, he...i'm "ok". It seems better today. I just have to keep busy and this month will fly by. I'm so freakin excited about the Mumford & Sons concert the end of this month. I think it will be worth it to skip one month in the grand scheme of things! I'm sure this will help de-stress me and calm me down a little. I can alreay feel it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I hope you are ok you are very quiet :(

Cupcake I agree, you've been through all the poo stuff with the pregnancy so you should get the casting vote :)

Bailey I'm glad you had a great evening out, those are the sort of nights out I love :)

Ttc I'm glad you are feeling much more positive and I'm sure you'll have. Great time at the concert :)

Afm well I've had a pants day, we had engine problems and had to turn back, we will now take the car across to France early tomorrow and while the others are boating around we'll be driving and then sleep on one of the other boats each night. £100 of fuel we spent today and ended up back where we started :( the only good thing was seeing a couple of dolphins :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow where did you see dolphins?! Amazing!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just a few minutes out of the harbour :)


----------



## cupcake1981

How amazing! Is it cos the weathers been so warm that the sea is warmer and they've lost their way?


----------



## MrsDuck

No they are about all the time, I think it's because our water is quite warm and there are lots of fish for them to eat. I'll post a YouTube vid on FB for you to have a look at a pod all around us a couple of years back, it was about 6pm and it had been a scorching day so we decided to go out for a spin :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Love that video! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night ladies we've got an early start for our second attempt at our holiday. I'll log on when I can.

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Best of luck! Have a lovely time! X


----------



## SATH

Got me some ewcm but no sign of +opk.

Hope everyone is ok. Only a few more days to work cupcake woohoo!


----------



## baileybubs

Do your opks normally just go BAM and all of a sudden positive Sath? With me there never seems to be any build up, but I suppose that depends on how often I POAS lol!

How's your day been Sath?

It's been quiet on here hasn't it? I've had a real lazy day today because I hardly had any sleep, and not even Emilia's fault it was just me! So we've stayed at home all day and I've not done any housework whatsoever lol! Going to have an early night tonight though so tomorrow I can be more motivated lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's been soooo quiet on here today, mrs d must be the instigator of the nattering! ;)

Bailey I've been equally lazy, although I did do 3 loads of washing and making a final list for my hospital bag. Then I watched a film and had a nap! Practising for mat leave lol!

Cath good luck for your appointment tomorrow, will you update us after? X


----------



## baileybubs

You're allowed to be lazy cupcake you are pregnant lol! Your body works harder when it's asleep than mine does when I'm awake lol!! 

I'm just catching up on that Southcliffe from earlier in the week. It's quite depressing but very good!
What film did you watch? I watched Avengers Assemble last night and loved it!


----------



## cupcake1981

Is that true?!? No wonder I'm bloody shattered all the time! It's tough growing a human!

I watched friends with kids on Netflix, was ok, long and not much happened! 

Sath how many pee sticks you doing a day? X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I was gonna rent that from lovefilm, is it not worth it?

Yeah it's true, or at least I think so!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's ok, it's got lots of the same people from bridesmaids (don't know if you've seen it but its bloody hilarious!) but I don't think I laughed once so not really a comedy, not sure if it was supposed to be! Watchable but not amazing. Do you have Netflix? It's brilliant for £6 a month and its all there available instantly x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey how u doin? 

I wated tht film cupcake was really disappointed tbh. Aw yeah for a lazyday bailey and sath I hope o isn't far away..x

Hey mrs d and cath :wave:

Afm want to start leo on more food he's on porridge and rice and he takes 8oz every 3 hours so I don't kno wot to give him since he was sick with potato. X


----------



## baileybubs

I have seem bridesmaids cupcake and it is hilarious lol! I tried Netflix but didn't think it was worth it, they didn't have half the things I wanted to watch!

Aw Cheryl poor Leo being sick with potato. I can't believe he's still having so much milk as well as the porridge and rice!


----------



## SATH

Cath good luck 2mz hun.

Bailey dont you love a lazy day sometimes its just needed. We have lovefilm too got the sweeney to watch.

Cheryl poor leo being sick on potato was that sweet potato remember my godson being weaned on that and hurling it everywhere mostly on me.

Cupcake not surprised your shattered its hard working growing lbbc.

My opk tend to build so i tend to only poas once a day first thing otherwise i drink far too much and dilute my pee. Hopefully + in next couple of days cd 15 today and last month i ov'd cd 18 so i reckon the same again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies sorry fot being quiet iv been so busy lately!

Mrsd I loved the video of the dolphins. ..im in awe of dolphins! Hope things have gone smoother this time around hun!


Cupcake you nap hun you need your sleep! How many days left in work?? Is it Friday you go on mat? 

Bailey most prob Wednesday night has caught up with you hun...wasn't you busy Wednesday day aswell? 

Oohhhh Sath not long till ov hun! Hope you've got dh chained to the bed lol

Hiya cheryl hun you ok?

Yes I'll update asap girls....had today off work lol again. .....couldn't concentrate so I cleaned the house done a shop then went for a run.........font know what im going to do tomorrow am to pass the time xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck today cath, what times your appointment?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun its at 12 30 xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well I really hope it goes ok for you and you come out of it feeling more positive! Can't wait to hear how it goes Hun.


----------



## CherylC3

Hope it goes well cath. Xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck faff, will be looking out for your update later on xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I hope all goes well today xx

I've got free wifi yay

I hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for free wifi mrs d!

Me and Emilia have just been to the market to get fresh fruit and veg. Can't believe hoe much I got for my money!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay very health :) and it saved you pennies

We've just been for a walk, I'm shattered now, afternoon nap time! ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon naps are great mrs d! Are you having a good time so far then?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not really having a nice time :( I'm the one suffering from fatigue due to my thyroid but to get everyone motivated is impossible, everyone just sits around doing nothing, then you go to do something and someone decides to cook or go for a shower or someone is asleep. I could have stayed home and just sat in one room all day long. We've done nothing since arriving yesterday, apart from a short walk, just sat there. Pissedoff.com!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d! Why does noone want to do anything? How many of you are in the group? Is there no way you and dh could do something else if everyone else is being boring lol


----------



## SATH

Oh no mrs d that sucks. Bet you are bored stuff hope you get to do something nice tomorrow. 

Well done bailey on the veggies.

Cath hope your appointment well been thinking of you x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Mrs d thts pants.. Hope u end up having a nice time..x

Hey sath how u doing!x

Bailey yeah for the market bet the food tastes so much nicer too.. How's Emilia?x

Well after starting OPKs on cd10 today is cd22 and its positive well I'm hoping this is the case and tht I'm not pregnant cos I've had an explosive bum felt ache tender :holly: and spotty so I'm a bit worried tbh. Leo's doing great sleeping from 7.30 till 4-5 then I'm feeding him and he's sleeping till 7-8. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d sorry your trips pants, hope it gets better! 

Sath how are the opks today?

Yey for the cheap fruit bailey, I went up waitress tonight and got loads of reduced fruit, altho fruit is starting to give me the dreaded heartburn, :(

I've been out all day today, trying to get my last hospital bag bits, pizza and ice team for tea, I'm starving and knackered!! Think we're gonna go to the chilli fiesta tomorrow altho my feet are so sore today and my candles huge! x


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol at the explosive bum Cheryl! Tmi!! Have you had a positive earlier in your cycle to?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hey cupcake you sound like u hav had a busy day. Yeah I think me and bailey had tht before our bfps lol..x I really hope I'm just oing late as I just came off the pill x


----------



## baileybubs

Try not to worry too much Cheryl, even if you are pregnant it will all be ok. But I know how you feel. What day did you get that other positive opk? I didn't O til cd20 this month, it could still be your body adjusting after pregnancy Hun. 
Leo sounds like he's doing really well. Have you tried him with anymore food?

Cupcake mmmmmm pizza and ice cream, they were my cravings whilst pregnant lol, either that or I just used that as my excuse to eat them haha!! I did eat an awful lot of dominoes and Ben and Jerrys though!
Buy big bottles of gaviscon and keep on you at all times and have one next to your bed too coz I found right at the end when I laid down it was worse, and there's nothing worse than waking coz you've got heartburn and having to get up to go find gaviscon lol (especially when you feel like a turtle on its back stuck on an air bed like I was haha!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Correct Cheryl I did have that before my BFP, at about 6dpo. But it could just be hormones related to O that are doing it if you have just got a positive opk.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and Cheryl I also thought I had a positive opk earlier and it must have been just a surge. How many AF's have you had since he was born? Have they been regular?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I've had 2 but I was on the pill so this is my 1st cycle off the pill. So it's probably tht. On cd10 my OPK was very dark then I hav had a faint line since then..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw it's probably just that then Cheryl. Have you got no ICs?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I have the huge bottle of gaviscon that the doctor gave me by the bed lol, I wake up with the ball of fire in my chest and have a couple of swigs lol! Not sure I gave enough left to get me through the next 5+ weeks!

We had waitrose pizza and gave some amaretti carte dor for dessert in a mo. I gave hubby 2/3rds of the pizza as my appetite is not huge at the mo, but I think all the busy ness today has made me starving and I wish I'd had more, boo :(


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm amaretti carte dor!!! I'm well jeal! Aw has he already eaten it all too? Bummer! Just eat more ice cream hehe!


----------



## cupcake1981

No but he smothered it all on garlic sauce, yuck! Can't believe how hungry I am lol, I've had no appetite for weeks, maybe I'm not active enough (I think that's defo it but it hurts to do lots when you have a baby's head in your pelvis!)


----------



## CherylC3

Sounds yummy making me hungry Colin's backshift so think I'm going to have an early nite so I don't eat junk all night. X


----------



## baileybubs

I love garlic sauce! Although I can imagine when pregnant I may not have been as keen! And don't worry about being active, once you start maternity just start going for little walks and stuff. I don't think at this stage you need to be overly active. 

Cheryl I'm just watching Harry Potter then I'm off to bed myself. Once Emilia wakes at 5.30-6am there's no way she'll sleep again til at least 8am so I have to get up with her, at least if I go to bed early I have a chance of some sleep lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ill be hitting the sack in a bit, had a bad nights sleep last night but think ill sleep like the dead tonight!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh this icecream is sexual......


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bet it's delish!


----------



## cupcake1981

I ate Hubby's to, sadly he doesn't like it (yey!!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake yay for getting extra ice cream, what a shame hubby didn't like it ;)

Sath how are the O pains and ewcm?

Bailey how is your little pudding?

Cheryl how many dpo are you?

Amy I hope you are well

Ttc I hope you are enjoying the festival

Afm more friends have turned up on their boats so more people means more groups to go off with rather than trying for everyone to do things together do it's much better now thankfully :) 

Oh and I've had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday and today???


----------



## baileybubs

Oooooh how exciting mrs d!! You know what that could be!!! 
Glad there are more people there now so more for you to do!

Emilia is being very clingy at the mo, and refusing to nap too. I just got her to nod off and stood up as quietly as possible, and my wrist joint clicked and that woke her!!! I'm just rocking her in her chair now with my foot in hope I can go and make something to eat soon I'm so hungry!!
It's hard to stick to a diet when you don't have time to prepare something healthy but do have packets of cheddars in the cupboard lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I dare not think of IB, I'm not sure I can cope with the worry of catching this month with high thyroid levels

Aw poor Emilia could it be teething? I don't blame you with the cheddars, more exciting than munching on a carrot


----------



## baileybubs

No I dont think its teething coz she doesnt appear to be in pain, just wanting me all the time. Plus she keeps pulling her dummy out when she's almost asleep lol!

Just managed to make a quick crustless quiche and put it in the oven lol, she's asleep for now!

Try not to worry mrs d, if you have caught you are already taking more thyroxin and I am sure it will all be ok :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw the little sweetie maybe she's coming down with something as a result of her jabs :( 

Ooh a crustless quiche mmm, hopefully you get the chance to eat it before she wakes up

Yeah that's what I keep telling myself about the thyroxine, and your levels always go squiffy when you get duffered anyway and meds need adjusting :shrug: I'll know one way or the other by this time next week eeek!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Aw poor Emilia Hun u sure its not teething? X

Mrs d so glad it's better now how many dpo are u? I thot I was around 10dpo but thts yest and today I hav pos OPKs so maybe my body was late to o as this is my first cycle off the pill.. I do feel very bloated tho. Time will tell. I hope to be pg in dec at the earliest..x

Cupcake hope u had a better sleep last night. X

Well I was in bed for 9 last night but everytime I was almost asleep Leo would make noises and at 12pm he was up screaming he didn't settle with a feed he's teething and in a lot of pain he's refusing bottles too :(just when he was getting better too but he liked the carrot better than the potato :) trying apple tomoro. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl you had your positive opks really early too didn't you so maybe your opk today is acting as a hpt? I hope it's just due to your pill though if you want to wait til December. 

I'm 5 or 6dpo, I'm bloated too and doing lots of peeing but it's surely too early to be preggo symptoms :shrug: im trying not to symptom spot

Aw poor Leo could it be a poor belly due to a change in his diet?? I'm glad he's liking all his new foods, I hope the apple is a hit too :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah mrs d!!!!! IB!!!!! Glad more peeps turned up, hope you have a better time now chick. 

Bailey is she dribbley and with rosy cheeks? 

We've just been food shopping, I'm knackered now, its pathetic how little I accomplish these days :(. Really need some food but im too lazy to get off the sofa now. Was gonna make brownies to go with my yummy icecream but that was wishful thinking lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger it cupcake, these last few weeks are for you to relax before the manic of having a new born :) 

It's much better now thanks, I was ready to go home before :( 
This rough French toilet paper is giving me a sore bum though haha


----------



## baileybubs

Lol your poor bum mrs d! When will be the first chance you get to test? I'm sure that if you go to your gp as soon as you get a BFP they will look at your levels to see if you need to up the thyroxin more too so try not to worry, difficult I know!

Cupcake I agree with mrs d, relax and do nothing! You are growing and carrying a human, it's expected and you are allowed to lol! Mmmm brownies!! I'd love a brownie right about now! But I need to lose this weight so it's fruit for me lol!
And no she did have rosy cheeks and was dribbling a couple of weeks ago and the dentinox was helping with her gums. I think she's just overtired from not sleeping properly.

Cheryl sorry Leo isn't sleeping well Hun. Are you not tempted to test Hun? I had to last month coz I was panicking! Although the more I got used to the idea the better I felt about it.


----------



## cupcake1981

What does it feel like when babies head starts to engage? Feels like he's pushing down so low sometimes, I yelp out in pain! Have had cramping off and on for a minute or so to (is this BH?)

I don't think I'll be making brownies, CBA!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d sounds like ib to me hope so can't wait for you to test. If bfp just ring Dr straightaway to get tsh level done. Hope you haven't had to use any footplate loos so gross.

Cupcake is there some action happening I think you may have an August baby yet. Try to take it easy.

Bailey hope Emilia has a good sleep this afternoon for you.

Cheryl are you going to test. What with you and Bailey I reckon you'll both be on number 2 before me.

Still no opk + but monitor tests are high no temp rise and on/off ew who knows. Oh is off early tomorrow so hopefully early morning bd so swimmers there ready hopefully should ov any day driving me mad.


----------



## baileybubs

What a pain Sath, what day did you O last month? Make sure you get those swimmers tomorrow morning! Have you had a good weekend? 
Emilia had had an hours sleep so far and I've just managed to get her off to sleep again. She goes to bed in just over an hour anyway so hopefully she'll be ok.

Cupcake, I didn't get that pressure as much as other people have but my friend described it as feeling like there is a bowling ball in your lady area lol! Very graphic but I know what she meant lol! Coz Emilia was facing sideways I felt it a big differently I think but it is painful.
And for me I got AF like pains on and off for the last 5-6 weeks as well as my bump going really hard and tight. When I went to get monitored those hard tightening of my bump showed and MW said they were definite BH.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah we'll I don't have that feeling yet, more just that he's head butting my cervix a lot and trying to break free!

I have been so lazy today but all this lazing about is giving me neck ache, boo. No brownies either :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I've bought some baby bum wipes with aloe Vera to use, hopefully that will help haha
I won't test til I go home at the weekend and then go to the dr Monday if its positive

Bugger it cupcake buy some brownies :) don't be overdoing it

Sath I hope you manage to get those spermies tomorrow :)

Bailey I hope you get a good nights sleep. How was your quiche? 

Cheryl did you test?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, glad you got some bum wipes hehe, hope it feels better. How's your holiday? Have you done anything fun? Any more symptoms (or are you trying not to symptom spot?)

Cupcake I agree with mrs d buy some brownies lol!! Hope your neck feels better today, did you sleep ok? 4 more days in work! Or is it 5? I remember you saying something about a baby shower in your boss' diary for the 16th which is Friday.

Sath did you and dh get early morning :sex: before he left? How's the ewcm looking? 

Afm I went to bed at 9pm but was still awake at 10pm when df got home, I soon fell asleep though. Emilia slept til almost 4am and I fed her instead of df (he takes ages and always talks to her even though I tell him not to!!) and she slept til we got a phone call at 7.30 from BIL. We are looking after their dog for a few days and he said he'd be here at 8am and of course I assumed I'd be up already lol!! 
My SIL is looking well, and much bigger than last time she was pregnant (but that could be my imagination coz I know Izabella hadn't grown properly). I don't get how they didn't pick up the fact that she was only 3lb by 36 weeks! This is why they should have a scan later in pregnancy. Think next time I am pregnant I will get one at 27 weeks like you did cupcake.


----------



## cupcake1981

What's the problem with French loo paper mrs d? Or do you have to have special stuff on boats for the septic tanks if they have them?

Bailey completely agree about the scan later in pregnancy, 20 weeks between scan and birth is far too long, and placentas can fail at any point. My 29 week one was worth every penny and I have been a lot more relaxed since that altho I know something can go wrong at any point still. 

Yes finish work on Friday, and am off today so yes just 4 days left! Can't believe it's come round so quick I'm so ready to finish now tho!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bum is a bit better with the wipes thanks ;) we went for a long drive around the coast yesterday, we've had some nice meals so just some shopping required haha

Sath did you get him? ;) 

Bailey glad you had a nice sleep. How much longer has your sil got to go?


----------



## MrsDuck

The French loo paper is really rough :( wet wipes to the rescue though :)

Whoo hoo 4 days to go. Are you doing anything today on your day off?


----------



## cathgibbs

Wooohooo 4 days left hun!! this week is going to go one way or the other! either draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag or it will fly by!! im hoping for fly by!! 

MrsD I literally let out a little teeny squeel then!! I soooo hope its IB hun! Try not to worry - i know its easier said than done xxxxxxxxxx

Sath thats weird hun - when do you normally ov?

Cheryl did you test?

Aww Bailey it sounded like she was a bit ill from the jab bless her - i agree about scan in later pregnany aswell hun - i warned df on sat that we would have a private scan inbetween 12 & 20 weeks and then another about 28 weeks then - its just for your own peace of mind isnt it xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah cupcake I can imagine it must have settled your mind. I know that nothing's ever properly guaranteed until that baby is in your arms but seeing them at 29 weeks must show much better how they are doing than at 20 weeks. All I know is that if my SIL had had a later one then they might have noticed the problem. It wouldn't have guaranteed anything but at least they could have tried to do something. 

Mrs d she's 30 weeks now, and he's measuring great, perfect for the gestation according to her last scan 2 weeks ago. She's got another scan in 2 weeks and they will go from there. I think the idea is that they leave him in there as long as they can because if the placenta is working fine there's no reason he should be born early. We just have to wait, must be so hard, I bet she is so ready to just hold him!

And we are getting their dog used to being around a baby lol, for some reason she loves me and follows me round like a shadow lol!!

Yay for the day off today cupcake, I bet you can't wait! I'm sure Friday won't even be like a day at work, I know my last day wasn't. I remember one of the girls asked me to help her win something that clearly didn't need any help, and I just knew they were planning something. When I went back to the main room there was a table full of baby gifts lol.

Mrs d yay for nice meals, have you got any shopping planned?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cath! Yeah I think it should be a necessary scan on NHS at about 27-29 weeks, but we all know how great the NHS are! 
How are you and df doing after the appt? Any signs of O?


----------



## cupcake1981

I am off out for lunch with my mum and aunt, as it was my aunts birthday yesterday. 

Yeah Friday will be clearing my desk and saying goodbye to everyone, so no work really to do there! 

We have our first antenatal class tomo night to.

Cath I would maybe have had a scan between 12 and 20 but I started to feel him move about 16 weeks and had my Doppler so didnt feel the need so badly. But I defo think I 3rd tri one is wise. 

Bailey do you have blackout curtains in your bedroom? Is Emilia waking with the sun coming up? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning cath how are you today? 

Not sure what we are doing today?? It's quite cool today, might have to consider trousers??


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that will be nice cupcake, lunch out means no washing up ;) ooh your first antenatal class exciting


----------



## baileybubs

It's raining here no surprise mrs d lol! Hope it doesn't rain there!

I was wondering of it was sunrise too cupcake but it was still really dark when she woke. Our curtains aren't blackout but they are quite dark. 
Sounds like you have a nice day planned cupcake. Where is your antenatal class, is it at the hospital? Hope you get a tour of the labour ward!

We are going to visit my parents later coz it's my mums birthday this week. I've got me and her tickets to see Wicked in October, I hope she likes it! She was saying how she'd love to see it so I just bought them lol. And we are going on Halloween how appropriate.


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh Bailey thats a lovely present! something to look forward to aswell! what have you got planned for the rest of the day??

Ohh MRsD thats pants! is the weather going to get hotter? How long are you there till?

Cupcake is the weather a lot cooler for you now hun?

Well we dtd Last Wednesday and last night im CD12 right now - not using OPKs but i should ov in the next couple of days - dont know whether to dtd every day for a few days or just every other cause his sperm count wasnt the besty so i think every other will be the best option?

xxx


----------



## SATH

5.30 am bd he was quite up for it to which surprised me. Gonna be knackered later. Ewcm seems to be back but opk not positive monitor close. Day 18 so i reckon i'll ov as usual day 20. Read today how bd 2days b4 ov is most successful oh i hope so. On my own all week now :-( catch up later xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sath my last mc we dtd 4/5 days before ov and caught hun so anything is possible as long as its the right living environment it will survive hun, fx!! xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well done Sath!! Fingers crossed you O on cd20 then and those spermies are perfect timing! Although like cath said even if you O a day or so later it's always possible!!

Cath I think every other day so df's sperm can build up might be the best option. 

Nothing else planned for the rest of the day really, just seeing my parents, and then film night with df. Usually I have a bottle of wine on our film night but I'm trying not to as I've not exactly been losing much weight on this diet and its mainly down to alcohol (so many many syns in wine lol!).


----------



## cathgibbs

Hmmmm I would suggest vodka but vodka isnt exactly a Monday night drink is it haha!! what film you got hun? 

We bought 3 bottles of Rekordelig in Lidl yesterday for £5 its normally £2.30 a bottle in Sainsbury's so Im happy lol! 

Yeah and id be too tired lol! got to finish off a pair of wellies for a friend, go for a run and do food tonight then bootcamp tomorrow! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey I got my mum tickets for wicked for her birthday last year, was really good. Got her tickets for ghost at Southampton for this years birthday, on 4th November, hoping I feel ready to leave baby by then or Im expressing so he won't starve lol!

Yeah it's cooler cath, it's much better! When so you expect to O Hun?

Mrs d did you pack trousers?!?

Sath well done on the early bd, that's commitment lol!

Oh and hubby finally said he liked Zach! So I think that might be our name! Altho he doesn't like Zachary but I said you have to have a long version for the birth certificate and just tell everyone to call them what you want them to be called!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh antenatal is at the hospital yes, but not the one ill have him at, and you don't get hospital tours in our area, which I don't mind, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## baileybubs

You know I used to buy rekoederlig before my first pregnancy for £1 a bottle from Morrisons, just goes to show that when something is more popular it costs more doesn't it? I love rekoederlig! 
That's what I thought about vodka too! But really this is our weekend coz its df's day off so maybe if I pretend its Saturday lol!! 
We got x men first class off lovefilm the other day and it was faulty so hopefully the replacement disc should arrive today. Otherwise it's probably going to be Die Hard 4.0 we have recorded!

Sounds like you have a busy day! I wish I could be brave enough to do boot camp cath!! I'm such a wuss! I like slow and steady exercise lol! Even when I used to go to the gym I would only walk on an incline on the treadmill lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure you'll be ready to leave him for a couple of hours by then cupcake, I left Emilia for that massage and spa day on my birthday when she was 7 weeks and I missed her but it was really nice to have that little bit of time to myself. I always feel awful when I say stuff like that, but even mothers need a break sometimes lol!

And to be honest even though I had the tour you don't notice anything when in labour really! Think it would have helped df so he knew where the shop was etc lol, but for me it made no diffence.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ya for hubby liking Zach!! Thats good news hun! I bet thats a relief!!! I have no idea whrn im due to ov hun but the last few months it has been anywhere from 14 to 16? 

Awww Bailey its fab isnt it? Iv got Strawberry and lime and passion fruit one!

Oh well if its your weekend then get the vodka out! Vodka and diet coke is my tipple! 

Nice cwtchy night in for you then Bailey - I hope the replacement disk arrives hun! 

Ahhh Its sooo hard hun i have to literally force myself to go and once im there im on the verge of crying lol its soooo tough :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath yay for getting df, I'm not sure I could be arsed at 5.30 am ;)

Cupcake yay for hubby liking zach at long last :)

Cath yay for bargain cider

This is a very positive post ;)

Bailey I hope your film works this time, enjoy your snuggles with df :)

Cupcake I packed a pair of cropped trousers and a pair of jeggins so I think I'll survive, just, I am cold though :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah true, but in theory if he's late he'll only be 5 weeks late, and if I'm lucky enough to be able to bf, I doubt ill have started expressing by then, in which case I won't be able to go anyway. My dad or my sister will have my ticket in stead.


----------



## baileybubs

Ah true cupcake, it all depends when he arrives then really doesn't it? 
And yay for Zack!!

Mrs d what's your plans for today then?

Mmmmm strawberry lime and passion fruit yummy cath!

I've just made myself a healthy smoothie with strawberries, apple and raspberries and a spoon of Manuka honey.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohh Bailey I tried making a smoothie before and it was revolting!! Think it was strawberry and kiwi? Tasted like absolute poo! lol! gonna have a browse on the net for some good tasy ideas and see where I went wrong - im normally quite good at stuff like that - my strawberry dauiris are the dogs loolaaas haha!! 

Ahhh MrsD I hope your enjoying hun! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh very healthy bailey, I'm not a lover of smoothies, I'd rather eat the whole fruit, I'm a bit weird ;)

Not sure what we are doing today?? Looks like not much though :( it's midday here and some of the others have asked if we can drive them to a big supermarket which is fine but there isn't enough room in the car for both me and hubby and them so Ill have to stay here. We have been up since 8am but am still waiting for them to get their arse into gear. There is still showering going on and breakfast cooking. I just think it's taking the piss. They want the favour doing but it's when it's convenient for them! Can you tell I've had enough. It's going to be at least 2pm before the get back from the supermarket and that's if they leave very soon, so I'm going to spend all day just sitting on the boat. I could have just sat in my lounge at home!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol what did you put in it cath? I have to say mine is ok but I've had nicer ones but I'm guessing those ones were full of sugar lol! This one is healthy so is a bit tart lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d you sound really fed up :-( sucks that they want your dh to take them but when THEY want to go!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think that's my problem cath, all the ones I've made have tasted crap


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh MrsD thats sooooo annying!?! What is hubby saying about it? Ask them can they hurry up so you and hubby can do things with each other later....that sounds soo wrong but you know what i mean lol!

Lol Just Strawberries and kiwi hun it was absolutely sickening! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Every day is the same, they wake us up about 8am but then they just sit around until the afternoon, well I want to be out doing something not just sitting on the boat all the time, you can do that on its mooring at home!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d you will have a baby next year so no annoying boat holidays, think of it like that! At least you have your phone to amuse you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry for the rant xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yay for free wifi :)


----------



## cathgibbs

dont apologise hun!!!! That would annoy the f out of me! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I'm going to go ashore and have a walk along the beach. Have a good day ladies :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hope your day gets better chick xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah don't apologise rant away! I know I rant often enough lol!!

Hope you find something fun to do and they don't take too long shopping. Fingers crossed for a better day for you!


----------



## baileybubs

Right ladies, hope you all enjoy your days, I'm off to sunny Blackpool to see my parents and maybe catch a bit of the air show. Have fun!

Oh and the post has been and no lovefilm DVD boo!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies

How are we all??

Cupcake only 4 more days!!

Bailey how was Blackpool?

MrsD Is it any warmer?

Sath - Has ov happened?

Cheryl how you doing hun?

Think ov is going to happen today.....hada few twinges on my right side (side they said I was gonna ov from) and had some ewcm - Hope I havent ov yet as whenever we have dtd 2 days before ov its been a bfn we need to dtd at least 4/5 days before and then every other day leading up to ov! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw cath how do the OPKs look today? All the symptoms point to O dont they!

4 more days i know! God knows what i will filll them with! I am currently writing up my direct reports appraisal but thats not going to take 4 days! Gonna go out to lunch with a couple of peeps so will eek that out over a couple of hours, and then leaving early for the MW tomorrow, Friday will be a right off anyway, so just Thursday to fill really....maybe ill pull a sickie.

Antenatal tonight, hoping its not a waste of time, have read some threads saying that they are really basic and anyone whos taken the time to read through 3rd tri forums etc will know 99% of the material anyway. Well see!

Its very quiet on here with Mrs D away, i think she must be the biggest chatterbug ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Im not using OPKs this month hun - not meant to be temping either but I am haha! Cant stop everything lol I like to know when i have ov otherwise i freak out lol! 

I would pull a sicky hun - like you said your bored poopless - you have nothing planned on that day so do it - I would, be nice and refreshed for Friday then wont you :-D Its exciting!! Can you take longer lunches or anything? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well im alreay being naughty rocking in late and leaving early but i just dont care tbh, they should be letting me work shorter hours as it is!

Did the clinic tell you not to temp and use OPKs etc? Im like you i need to know whats going on!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah cupcake I was one of those who thought my antenatal class was too basic. I knew it all already lol but it's still nice to go. 

Fingers crossed you O soon Cath! Why can't you use opks?

Blackpool was ok, just went for tea with the family. Emilia loves my brother! He's really tall with a deep voice and a ginger goatee/beard so she's fascinated by him! It's lovely to see coz he's a bit of a man-boy who is irresponsible and hasn't grown up yet but he's great with her!
Df has to go in work tonight on his day off boo!


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh Cupcake def pull a sicky!! have they said anythign about you working earlier/ later??

Lol no they didnt but me and DF decided to not use them for a while BUT I CANT!! haha

Awww bless her i bet it was lush to see them bonding like that haha I bet she was thinking what the hell is this on his face?!?! 

oh thats BS!! Why the F has he got to work for? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Because the sous chef handed his notice is and was supposed to be leaving Friday but he basically took his knives on Sunday night and never came back yesterday. 
Sucks but all of them are working extra so he doesn't want to be the **** who doesn't help out. He will be getting paid extra for it though which is good coz we spent far too much on our meal last week lol!

Ahhhh I don't blame you for still POAS I don't think I could stop either lol! I'm dying to POAS now but I'm only cd10 now and I didn't O til cd20 last month (besides the fact that I'm not even ttc yet haha!!)

And I agree cupcake, pull a sickie Thursday lol! Or just go in the morning and then go home at lunch saying you don't feel well. Are you excited for your little baby shower from work?


----------



## baileybubs

Ok sorry for this selfish post but I'm so upset and I want to know if I am overreacting.

My df has just commented on some girls photo on fb saying "fit!! Lol" and it made me cry. I've said that its disrespectful to me that he would call some other girl fit on Facebook where everyone can see and it's just plain rude. Fair enough we all look and find other people attractive but I just find it a smack in the face that he'd put that on Facebook like that for everyone to see. 
He said it was a joke and she's a lesbian anyway, but he doesn't seem to understand why I am upset. Other people on Facebook don't know she's a lesbian and that it was a joke, I didn't know that either and my initial response was to cry. 
I asked him how would he like it if I called someone else (who he didn't know, coz I have no idea who this girl is) fit on Facebook and apparently it wouldn't bother him. 

Am I overreacting and I should just see it as a laugh between him and his gay friend? Coz I think about whether I would comment on any of my gay friends pics and call them fit, and I don't know if I would. I might say "gorgeous" or something like that, I don't know. Maybe I am being silly. It just upset me that he's called some other girl fit.


----------



## cathgibbs

Pppfffffffffffffttttttttttttttt!! Hun if DF done that to me................I would hit the roof and he knows it!! Your spot on - its disrespectful for 1 as your his fiance and 2 your the mother of his child. lesbian or not he shouldnt be making remarks like that! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I would go mental if hubby did that, he wouldn't ever dream of doing that, it's totally disrespectful! X


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, I was thinking it was just me coz he keeps saying "it was just a joke, I've known her for years, it's not like anything would ever happen" etc but he just doesn't get it. I'm not upset because I think he might cheat on me, that never crossed my mind, it's that here I am on a diet after carrying HIS child, with an ugly c section scar, my hair falling out and my :holly: saggier than ever (I feel like an old woman lol!) and he's there calling some other girl fit on Facebook where everyone can see. Makes me feel so attractive and special inside that doesn't it!

I'm glad I'm not overreacting. I do tend to feel emotions before actually thinking about things properly sometimes and fly off the handle.


----------



## SATH

Bailey big hugs you are not over reacting i would hit the roof totally!! 

Cath no ov for me but opk this morning was pretty close + havent bothered to test since cos oh away now so just hope ov tomorrow day 20 as usual. How r u feeling have got some bd'ing in.

Cupcake you have to just chill your last week long lunches finish early. Hope your shower is good. I dropped mega hints to a friend at work that if i ever was preg that i want a big shower she doesnt know we are trying but im sure she wont be surprised.

Fertility yoga done, crustless quiche veg and corn on the cob the crappy tv i think.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Sath, I'm still not talking to him properly and I've explained why he was such a douche. He deleted the comment but it still makes me feel like poop that he's busy calling someone else fit whilst I'm trying to lose weight and have lost my confidence :-( 

Fingers crossed you O tomorrow Sath and them spermies that are waiting will catch that egg! Will you take on opk tomorrow to check?


----------



## SATH

Hun I totally understand men just dont get it. I bet you look gorgeous anyway and to him you are the best woman ever. 

Yep i'll test again tomorrow and i temp though they have been v erratic this cycle. Got ewcm again so hopefully ov tomorrow or thurs at latest do you think spermies would survive that long. He's back Fri I have threatened to drive up there tomorrow but would be 3 hour drive there!


----------



## SATH

Hun I totally understand men just dont get it. I bet you look gorgeous anyway and to him you are the best woman ever. 

Yep i'll test again tomorrow and i temp though they have been v erratic this cycle. Got ewcm again so hopefully ov tomorrow or thurs at latest do you think spermies would survive that long. He's back Fri I have threatened to drive up there tomorrow but would be 3 hour drive there!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he did say that I am gorgeous etc and he's always getting mad at me when I say I feel fat or ugly, it's just so hard to take compliments. Maybe I should learn to pay more attention to the nice things he says about me rather than focus on what he's said about someone else lol.

They say sperm can live up to 5 days so I deffo think you should be fine up to Thursday, plus if you don't O til Thursday and he's back Friday just grab him as soon as you can coz eggs can survive for 12-48 hours can't they? Definitely a good chance of catching that egg this month Sath!!


----------



## SATH

Bailey hope you and df have made up. 

Neg opk today and temp rise though still bit ewcm so looks like im in 2ww now.
Mrs d hope your havin a lovely time now not long till you test x


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey how you feeling today hun? Such a horrible thing to have done so I hope hes making up for it hun xxxxxxxxxx

Sath like Bailey said they can live for 5 days andthat is def true after what happened to me in June hun - I think your covered especially if you got a temp rise today! 

Cupcake!! have you decided if your gonna pull a sicky tomorrow?? Not long now chick! I bet your so excited!! 

Well we managed to dtd last night - i am so proud of DF I told him that hot baths can effect the swimmers and he had a bath just before his sample on Sat and he mentioned it to the boys in work (lol they share everything) and they told him that HGV drivers put frozen peas down there just before they dtd as apparently that sets the swimmers off quicker!? no idea if thats true lol! but after we dtd I done a headstand and he was holding me legs up and when I was lying in bed with my legs against the headboard i went to move and he told me to stay there for a few more minutes to give them the best chance lol hes also asked if i have poas to see if im ov lol so far we have dtd cd8,12 & 14 so im ready to ov now so come on little eggy!! Float down my tube!! haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath thats true love isnt it, him holding your legs up for you so the spermies can get a better chance of meeting the egg lol!! Bless him I think its lovely that he's so into it and wants to know everything!

Sath fingers crossed you have Ov'd now and those spermies are fertilising that egg as we speak!!! let us know how your temo goes the next few days!!

Well I am not really speaking to df. I am, but I'm not if you get me. He's said sorry but I am sick of always hearing sorry and then I am expected to just forgive and forget. It's about time he made something up to me after all the things he has done wrong in the past. Do you know, when we went on our first holiday together, just before we moved in together we were both supposed to save money for spending over there (it was self catering so we needed at least £300 each for 11 nights). Well I saved up £500 to be on the safe side, and he saved NONE!! He gambled it all on the fruit machines and spent it on fags and booze. But I forgave him and we enjoyed our hols and I had to use my wages I was paid whilst I was over there too. This is just an example of how thoughtless and useless he can be and how I just let him say sorry and get on with it. Well not this time!!
So today he is going to his mates on his break to play xbox which I said was ok the other day. So you would think seen as I have told him I am not happy and sorry wont do, that he might get out of bed a bit earlier today so I can get a shower and get dressed before he goes to work. And so he can spend some time with his daughter seen as he will be out all day and evening. But did he?? Nooooooooo. He got up at 9.10am when I yelled up at him (he goes to work at 9.45am) and I had been up since 5am!!
I've had a 2 hour nap on the sofa with Emilia in her chair asleep but he doesnt know that lol!

Sorry for the rambling I just feel like a bit of a mug at the mo. It's my own fault for always forgiving him, but I usually get to a point where I think life's too short to hold a grudge, I love him and if anything were to happen to him I wouldnt want my last words to him to be ones of anger. But this time I'm not letting it go lol, he cant get away with calling someone else fit and making me feel so insignificant and even more insecure than I already did.

Ok I'll stop now lol!!!

Cupcake what time is your MW appt today?


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey I seriously think you need to shake the life out of him and tell him to wise up!! getting up at that time - like you said he will be out all day - so he wont see much of Emilia!! Arghhhh id kill him!! What he did was sooo bloody disrespectful!! Any woman who hasnt long had a baby doesnt feel like Kate Moss and to see that would just knock them down even more!! If DF done that I would pack him off to his mothers for a few days but I dont think she would take him in if she knew what he done! You would think know though hun that he would use his iniciative and buy you something nice on break instead of playing on the stupid Xbox!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I keep giving him the benefit of the doubt coz he is younger than me and he's never been in a serious relationship like this before, he's had long relationships but never lived with anyone else before so I keep thinking he's all new to this whereas I have done it 3 times now. But its getting to the point where theres no excuse now. I'm hoping that his mate who he is with today can give him some tips, he's the same age and has been with his wife for 6 years and they have a 1 year old. Maybe he can help him to understand how he's being a douche coz he honestly doesnt see what he does wrong until I explain it lol!!

I was chatting to his mate a coule of days ago and he said "he needs to learn the key is honesty, I am currently bidding on a game on ebay, my wife looked on ebay and saw it and asked if there was anything I wanted to tell her. So I told her, and she said thank you for telling the truth, and that was the end of it"......if only df could learn that too lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Bailey your DF is sooooo frustrating!!!!! I honestly dont know how you put up with him. What time does he work til at night? Lazing in bed every morning while you get up with the baby is just not fair. And that story about the holiday made me so mad!!!! If i was in this situation, i would sit him down and tell him all the things that are making you feel unappreciated at the moment, and together write up some action points or agreements on what he can do to make things better to meet your expectations of him. Such as getting up by 7:30 or something so you can get a shower and do some stuff to help you around the house. The X box with his mate thing is really irritating to, you'd think they'd have grown out of bloody computer games by now wouldnt you.

I think you are like me and put up with a load of crap to keep the peace. My hubby is 3 years younger than me and i think becuase of that we make allowances for them that we shouldnt do! 

We had a row on the way home from antenatal class last night....as we were walking out the hospital he was on the phone to his brother arranging to go fishing on Sunday for pretty much the whole day, without even checking with me that theres nothing i need him to do with me that day, considering we are 4 weeks away from D day. And then when were driving home he gets a text from his mate asking what hes up to tonight. I went mad at this point becuase that would have meant he'd be out tonight, at footy tomorrow and he has a work thing Friday evening, then football from 10-1 on Sat and then fishing most of Sunday. I know we dont need to live in each others pockets but given that im 4 weeks away from giving birth and have been quite down and anxious you'd think that he'd want to support me a bit more wouldnt you? Instead i get 'well ive been in the last 2 weekends, if im not allowed to go out tomorrow night ill go out Friday night instead', its like he just cant stay in, or hes doing me a massive favour staying in with me cos im too tired and pregnant to want to do much. Hes said that once the baby is here hell cut down his activities and stuff but it just bugs me that people are trying to get him to do stuff all the time when im heavily pregnant and need him around and he cant say no! Aaaarrrghgghhh! So we came home and i went and ate my snack in the bedroom and he never even came to see if i was ok or to talk. 

So bailey your not the only one living with an inconsiderate man at the moment. I rarely moan about him but i was really cross last night, i just hate sitting at home alone all the time while hes out. Well be having words tonight.

Cath im so glad your DF is so on board with the TTC thing! Did you say you had a + opk? I hope you get that eggy this month chick.

Sath you in the TWW now? Keep us posted on symptoms!

Bailey MW is at 3:30! Feeling a bit nervous about finding out if LBCC is still huge.

Mrs D has gone quiet since i said she was a chatterbug!


----------



## baileybubs

I remember having the same sort of argument with df towards the end too! It's unfair of him to think he can swan off and just leave you at home. Makes you feel unimportant doesn't it especially when they say once the baby is here I will cut down, great so your heavily pregnant wife isn't important enough for you to cut down now!
I'm in an "I hate men" mood today lol!
I would deffo have words with your dh tonight. What if you go into early labour? He may we be at the end of a phone but I'm sure you'd feel a hell of a lot better if he was with you so you weren't alone. That's my view anyway. He needs to be at home looking after you.

As for my df, there's no way he'd get up at 7.30 lol but I would at least settle for 8.30 coz he works til 10.30 at night. It's worse because he takes so long having a shower an getting dressed and then is ready just in time for him to leave for work meaning I have to have a 60 second shower and throw my clothes on whilst she's asleep. And let's not forget I then have to rush all the housework whilst she's either asleep or in a good enough mood to entertain herself.

Probably doesn't help that I had a dream about my ex husband last night and he was a complete w****r so it made me even more anti-men this morning lol!!!

Aw I'm sure lbcc (or Zach) isn't too big Hun. Did you say he's deffo head down now? How has your bp been?

Cath have you POAS yet?

Sath how's your day going? 

Mrs d hope you are having a good time in France, and getting to do some more exciting stuff!

Amy hope you and Emily are well, and still lurking lol! 

Cheryl how's Leo doing with the weaning?


----------



## baileybubs

He's sucking up now, just got a text saying "how are my 2 angels today"


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh to the sucking up text. I'd have replied with 'if you weren't out playing kids games with your mates and were here you'd know we were fine thanks', or something equally sarky!

I'm gonna have to have it out with him tonight, it's really bugging me that we didnt talk about it anymore last night cos he was busy ordering himself some food and eating while I had cereal and fruit. Just want him to not want to be out all the time. Yeah I know I'm boring at the moment but I'm knackered all the time, and he never used to mind as we were both homebodies. Dunno if the realisation that he's about to be a father and not ba able to please himself all the time is just dawning on him, and he's scared he'll never be allowed out again!

They're a nightmare aren't they bailey :(


----------



## baileybubs

I've just ignored him lol!

Yeah it's not much to ask of him considering you also can't go out because you are carrying his child lol!

They are a nightmare aren't they? Can't live with them, can't live without them lol! It's a good job we love them!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww ladies it sounds like both of your oh's are being dicks at the moment!! Put them in their place girls!! Show them whos boss!!

No Cupcake I have no OPKs at home and tbh im enjoying just temping - i werent gona temp but I need something to let me know when Ov has happened. xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Did you say you think you have Ov'd yet then cath?

Well my df is deffo getting put in his place right now, I just got him to come and get the lovefilm DVDs to post on his way to his mates house. He got here and asked if we were alright, I said no coz she's really cranky and keeps crying today. Then he said "see you later" and I said "for the millionth time no you won't, see you tomorrow" coz he knows that by the time he gets home from work I will have gone to bed. 

I'm not holding it against him that he's gone to his friends coz he did ask last week about it and double checked it was ok for him to go but that was before he upset me and then with him not even being arsed to get up early so that I could at least have half an hour to myself today that's why I'm annoyed. 

He also got paid about £30 last night for going in on his day off, he came in and gave me £10.....errrr I don't think so mate!


----------



## cathgibbs

well i had ov pains last night and ewcm but I wont know until maybe Friday when my chart his risen for a few days? I love temping!

Oh hun seriously!!?!?! I would have battered him lol! how old is he? DF bought a playstation last year and i went a bit mad lol I told him to grow up and that its a waste of money as hes not a video game type person hes too outdoorsy so one day I came home from work and him and his brother were lying on the living room floor food everywhere the house was a mess and I literally went NUTS!! turned the electric off. hasnt bothered with it since! 

DF should be waking up early to play with Emilia on his own accord hun! He knows hes gonna be out all day so you would think he would wanna spend some time both with her and with you and make the most of the precious time you do have with each other. You might have ok'd iot for him to go and play with his friend but seriously now....how often do you get to go and spend some time with friends?! he should be giving you more than £10! he should be using his head and giving you most of his pay to save for a house/wedding/Emilia etc? 

You must have the patience of a saint hun! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

He's 25 cath, almost 26 but he's one of those that was a little later in "growing up" coz he was the baby of the family. Which is no excuse I know, but he's immature in that way coz he's never lived on his own or anything. 

I don't think I have much patience lol, which is why we end up arguing coz I can't let things go. He's just making his own bed right now though because the longer I am left in a mood with him the worse it's gonna be lol! 

I've never tried temping Hun, I'd be useless and would forget and get out of bed lol! Have you felt much O pains?


----------



## cathgibbs

Did he move in with any of his ex gfs at all or only you? Plus men do mature later than women!!!

Oh this cycle hun I have forgot to temp loads of times cause i went on a lil rampage about ttc didnt i lol! woops!! nope only yesterday hun - nothing major just slight pains, quite worried about my HSG cause if the tube is blocked their going to removed it... i know its pointless being there if its blocked but its the thought of having 1 tube left and having another ectopic xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No I'm the first person he's lived with too. He's so mature in some senses but in others he's so immature!

Aw try not to worry Hun, I know that's easier said than done, but even if they do remove your tube, that's if it is actually blocked, then the chances of you having another ectopic in the other tube have got to be sooooo so tiny!


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath do you know when your bag will be? I bet you caught the egg already so won't need it!!

Just got back from MW, baby back on average line, phew!!


----------



## baileybubs

See, told you not to worry cupcake lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I am relieved, although he's lying on my right side which means that I'm more likely to have a longer or back to back labour. Humph.


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia lay to my left, that's why I always felt kicks and punches to my right side. That's the reason they couldn't use forceps on her, coz she was sideways. Try not to worry though he can definitely still move as labour begins, don't forget my labour wasn't natural so she probably didn't have chance to properly engage and turn.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah left is the good side for baby to be on apparently x


----------



## baileybubs

Really? I wonder why it makes a difference whether they lay to the left or right?


----------



## SATH

Bailey cupcake what is it with these men. Bailey totally think you need a sit down chat and really explain to dh I don't thing he gets it. Men def grow up later don't they but it sounds like you have 2 kids.

Cupcake your oh sounds just like mine is now so I dread it! Glad to hear lbbc is doing well. Can you believe you are nearly done! 

Cath sounds like we might have ov'd same time what do you reckon bump buds? How did you find crgw? Im looking at Birmingham women's once I get oh completely on-board.


----------



## SATH

Bailey cupcake what is it with these men. Bailey totally think you need a sit down chat and really explain to dh I don't thing he gets it. Men def grow up later don't they but it sounds like you have 2 kids.

Cupcake your oh sounds just like mine is now so I dread it! Glad to hear lbbc is doing well. Can you believe you are nearly done! 

Cath sounds like we might have ov'd same time what do you reckon bump buds? How did you find crgw? Im looking at Birmingham women's once I get oh completely on-board.


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently it's to do with baby having to rotate to get through the pelvis, if they are left they only have to go 90 degrees, but right they would have to rotate 270 degrees, as most babies turn clockwise! And as my placenta is on the left there's no room for him there hence why he's on my right! 

Hubby and I gave made up.

Sath I hope you and cath are bump buddies!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah that would be great, and mrs d too, all three of you could be bump buddies!!
Yeah Sath I keep saying I feel like I have a baby and a teenager. He needs to grow up but then I get sick of hearing myself say it, sigh!

Cupcake I didn't know that about them rotating, you learn something new every day lol! What did you say to dh?


----------



## cupcake1981

It was the one thing I learned at antenatal lol!

Mrs d are you there today? Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun...yeah chances of having one in my good tube are the sane as anyone else but its increased fir my ectopic tube....just feel like if its took away iv lost a lil bit of my woman good iygwim?

Cupcake no idea hun could be anything from 3-6 months. Hopefully hun he will move once labour starts! Its soooo exciting! Glad you and hubs have made up hun! Is he going fishing on Sunday? 

Awwww Sath that would be lush! All 3 of us! I got everything x for us hun! I found crgw absolutely marvellous. ..didnt push me into paying for anything extra ss they kept saying they will refer me back to nhs for all yhe extra tests etc and I really liked that! How far away is it from You hun? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw be lovely for you to be bump buddies, I've not had one which has been a bit rubbish!

Yeah he'll still go fishing, whatevs!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol cupcake, whatevs, it's so much easier for a quieter life just to let it go isn't it? I feel like I'm tiring myself out by being mad at him and I can't be arsed anymore lol, but I'm not giving in til he at least attempts to make it better!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I can't be done with stressing tbh! You should defo gave it out with df at least about not getting up early enough to spend time with Emilia, she'll only be a baby once, blink And you miss it!


----------



## baileybubs

I know I said that to him this morning. I said I was upset about the whole fb thing but that made me more sad than anything, but to then not get up early today on top of that when he knew he'd be out all day was out of order. He mumbled an apology and of course then his lift turned up to take him to work. 
The thing is he won't see my now til tomorrow morning and he will have just forgotten about it.


----------



## cupcake1981

You have to tackle these things chick else they never get better and you will keep being frustrated. When does he next get time off? Could MIL have Emilia for an hour or so so you could iron some things out and come to some sort of agreement about your expectations of him and where he's letting you down?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I will deffo be sitting down having a chat with him, probably tomorrow on his break I will. I have no idea when his next day off is though coz his boss hasn't done the rota yet. Drives me bonkers! I'd stay up and talk to him tonight when he finishes work but knowing my luck he won't get back til 11pm and I can't stay up that late. If I knew he'd be back by 10pm I'd stay up but can't guarantee it, depends how busy they've been.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah probably best to do it tomorrow anyway, when you're less tired, rather than waiting up for him to get in. 

On another note do you watch masterchef given that you used to be a chef? Oh and the bake off starts next week!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I set masterchef to record but it didn't and I've no idea why! Might have to catch up on Iplayer. I didn't watch the last series of bake off but I might watch this one. I think I missed the beginning so never watched it lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah defo watch it! It's weird I will start watching it and will probably sit down and watch the final as a mummy!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's so cool! I bet you can't wait now! Did the MW mention if lbcc was engaged at all?


----------



## cupcake1981

I know i want him now! Still feels like forever away. He's not engaged but is low, lol like I needed to be told that, he's always on my cervix!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah I bet he's feeling lower and lower as the days go by too! It's such a weird feeling! Aw I can't wait til he's here too, so exciting!


----------



## cupcake1981

He likes to have a good stretch and push his head down and feet into my ribs, ouch! I hope he's not really late, I don't want to wait another 6 weeks!


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed you won't have to wait 6 weeks Hun. This last bit will feel like its really dragging and you will feel really fed up but just keep focusing on after the birth and finally holding lbcc. And don't forget you are allowed to feel frustrated and fed up, it's hard being heavily pregnant! You need to get dh waiting on you hand and foot now til baby comes lol!

Are you going in to work today?

How is everyone today? Everyone well?

I got up this morning to find a bunch of flowers, and a note saying sorry for being a crap fiancé etc etc, he says he'll try harder and be more supportive and he's also got me a bottle of wine in the fridge. Yes it's nice that he bought me the flowers and wine, but all I can think is "I'll believe it when I see it". Lets just see what time he bothers to get up today again?


----------



## SATH

Morning bailey. Ah glad df has at least tried now watch this spece hope he gets up and spends some time with his daughter. x

Temp rise again today.

Mrs d I miss you hurry home hope you've had a lovely hol. Must b testing time hope you are duffered xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah that's nice of him Baikey but actions speak louder than words done they. 

I'm going in, but might leave early if I can think of an excuse!


----------



## baileybubs

Just say bad headache and lack of sleep Hun I'm sure they'll understand!

And that's my phrase of the week cupcake "actions speak louder than words" lol, told him I'm sick of hearing you say the word sorry or saying "you know I love you" prove it lol!

Sath yay for another temp rise!! Hope it stays that way and you don't get a temp drop!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Sath yay for temp rise!! Is ov earlier this cycle? Can you post the link to your chart?

Aww Bailey that is nice of him but like you said - actions speak louder than words hun! 

Cupcake!! deffo make up an excuse hun!! im sat here bored shitless aswell i have literally nothing to do except look for florist supplies for my flowers :-(

Temp rise this morning - need another 2 rises to confirm ov....... i do hate not using opks lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I like that excuse, or I might use the one I left early with before when I came over all weird and dizzy and tired!

Ill be interested to see what time df gets up bailey!

Cath argh no opks, you must be dying to poas!


----------



## baileybubs

When was the last time you dtd cath? Fingers crossed for that temp rise again tomorrow then, I think temping is probably a better way of seeing when you ov but I'd still forget lol!
How long does the temp have to stay risen to indicate implantation?

He's still not up and it's 8.45......I am literally going to kill him!!! It's no good buying me flowers and wine when he can't even get up early enough to allow me to get dressed before he goes to work!
I'm starting to think that I should just go and wake him up. I know he's an adult and he should be able to get up out of bed without somebody making him get up, but I can see this argument escalating when I can just go and wake him then at least I can get dressed without rushing like an idiot because Emilia won't let me out of her sight!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha cupcake yeah use that one!! Its pointless staying all day if you have nothing to do hun...

Bailey go upstairs and wake him up - tell him to get up and go and watch Emilia whilst you have a shower and get dressed etc!! 

I think it has to stay elevated for 3 days hun for you to get crosshairs! CD 16 today we dtd CD8, 12 & 14 and will do it again tonight :-D xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd bloody wake him up!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Are you thinking tomorrow will be O day then cath? Make sure you get him again tonight Hun. And have them legs in the air lol!!
Are you still using preseed?

Well he got up just after I posted on here, which is only 10 minutes earlier than he normally gets up. We are going to have a talk when he gets home on his break coz I've told him he makes me feel like he doesn't care. He says he'll be more supportive and try harder but it's just all words coz he never does it. Like you said cupcake actions speak louder than words. I love him to bits but he's making me feel like I'm doing this alone, the only thing he has sacrificed is his weekly pool match. 
I have sacrificed my body, my social life, my sleep, and sometimes my sanity! She's worth it all of course and I love doing it for her, I just think that as both her parents we should both be making sacrifices to care for her. 
Think I might write this down for later coz it never comes out so eloquently when I try to say I to him lol!!

Anyways I have been boring you all enough with all this rubbish between me and df!!

Are you working today cath? Any nice plans for the weekend?

Have you decided if you will be leaving early cupcake?


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun I think if i get my 3 temp rises it will put my cross hairs as today - I think? not 100% sure! Yep will do it tonight aswell :-D yep only used it on Tuesday but last night i had soooo much watery CM it actually cause a bit of irritation :-(

No hun i totally get what you mean - its a joint decision to have a baby so it should be a joint thing when it comes to giving things up - df should use his head and stay in with Emilia a few nights so you can go out and catch up with friends i know his job is unsociable but the days hes off he could watch her because at the end of the day its his baby aswell as yours isnt it. what time is he on break?

Yeah in work hun although i have nothing to do :-( Df wants to go out Sat but I dont know if i can be bothered :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah Baikey I'd do that for defo, right down all the things you are getting annoyed about,?why, how it all makes you feel. I can never be clear or objective in a discussion so notes would help me to!

I may do, my back is killing me so could use the work from home excuse x


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, go home! Use the backache as an excuse and then enjoy the rest of,your day! Can't believe you are getting so close! Can't wait to see Zach, I love that name and hope it ends up being LBCC's name! 

Bailey, you have every right to be pissedoff and DF needs to grow up and act like the man he is. He may be younger but he is a grown man and a father, he needs to act like it. I hope somehow you can get him to change, I'm so sorry you feel like you are in it alone. I have the support of my DH, we are in a routine where I do most baby stuff but he helps cook dinner when he gets off work and I am tending to a clingy Mama wanting baby. I definitely don't feel alone in it and already it can be terribly hard, this being a Mom thing! :hugs:

Cath, so glad you got the testing done and that DF is being so,supportive, holding you up by your ankles, heehee! Also glad that they will refer you for any further testing, hopefully you won't need it! ;) How are you feeling with boot camp? More power to you girl, I can't even imagine! How is wedding planning going? 

Sath, fingers crossed this TWW, I have a feeling someone is gonna get a BFP this month, just not,sure who! How are you doing? How is your garden?

MrsD, we miss you! I hope you are having a good vacation and enjoying yourself. Your sailing away your first TWW! It is sooo good to have you back in the game!

Cheryl, I hope you and Leo are doing ok.

Emily and I are doing well, just busy. I stalk but rarely take time to post anymore.


----------



## cathgibbs

Amy!! How are you doing hun?? Hope your all well!! Any plans on TTC again??

Bootcamp is amazing hun i love it, I feel so much better after doing it but in the last 2 weeks I have put on about 9lbs which im not happy!! iv been eating healthy and working out but im just pilling on the pounds ggrrrrrrrr xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Amy hi hun! Glad you are doing well! Thanks for those words, I sometimes wonder if I am being unreasonable and its good to know I am not. Has Emily settled well back at home now?

Cath oooh so the tww begins we think! Yay! Got everything crossed!! I still think you are amazing to do boot camp lol!! I'm terrible at exercising, I used to love going to the gym but dont get chance now. Plus I dont think I can justify another monthly bill!!

Cupcake did you go home yet lol!! 

I dont know why I make things worse for myself, but I had a quick look at this girls fb page, just to see whether she actually is that "fit" which I actually dont think she is (and if she was I would say so) and after him telling me "its only a joke she's a lesbian" guess what? Its clear from her facebook page that she's not! I'm not bothered if she's straight or gay, that was never the point of why I was upset, it was the disrespect anyway but it just proves again how easily he lies to me. Sigh!!! He seriously needs to grow up otherwise I may end up killing hum lol :nope:


----------



## cathgibbs

But why did he lie to say she was a lesbian?! God are men really that stupid!?!? Do they not know that us woman will look at the other womans page?!?! Jeez!!!! I would have done the exact same hun! it would constantly play on my mind until we had a massive barny about it!! 

Yep I think so, i think i may be 1dpo!? Ahhh im debating whether to join the gym by work aswell but not sure i can jutify spending £60 a month on gym and bootcamp?! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Im still at work at the moment, wish i wasnt as my back is really sore and i keep getting cramps. I popped out at lunch with a couple of friends and scared them as they thought i was going into labour as lbcc was pushing down into my bits and i yelped in pain and couldnt walk for about half a minute! Haha, i was like, "its fine guys this happens all the time!". Lol!

Oh Bailey what are you going to do with DF, it goes from bad to worse doesnt it. I hope this latest lie is going on your list of things to bring up with him? 

Amy lovely to hear from you chick! Sorry you dont have time to post at the moment, you are missed tho. How is Emily, im sure i saw some puctures of her standing up on FB? clever girl!!


----------



## baileybubs

£60 a month??! What gym is it lol!! Mines £25 a month which isn't a lot I suppose. I might see if its a membership you can cancel if needed coz df's isn't, it's a year long contract, but if I join and find we can't afford it at least if I can cancel it that would be ok (df uses a different gym to me). 
Are you going to allow symptom spotting or are you trying not to? It's so hard not to isn't it?!

He's sticking to his story that he thought she was a lesbian. If he is lying he probably thought that by saying she was a lesbian I wouldn't feel as bad about it, coz he keeps saying that nothing would happen with another woman etc he loves me. He's totally missing the point of why I'm annoyed! I don't care about other women, I know he wouldn't cheat it's just the whole disrespect thing, that I have just had his baby and am trying to lose weight following being pregnant and he's there complimenting another girl. Sometimes I wonder if men have brains at all lol!! 
Speaking of losing weight though I have lost 2lb this week even with having 2 bad days where I drank wine yay! Lol


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeahexactly Bailey! Its the lying and just plain disrespectful!! Arghhh Men annoy the F out of me on times!! Lol @ Cupcake about the list but in all seriousness I DO hope its going on the list - write it up now whilst your angry ggrrrrrrrrrrr!! 

Ohhh no the Gym is £17 a month - Bootcamp is £30 a month but we do stuff on certain months like the 1st September we are doing a 2 hour army assault course which Im really looking forward to do! I think ill only SS if something is out of the ordinary but in May I had no symptoms apart from boobs and it was a bfp!

Ahhhh Cupcake! Go home hun - it must be painful walking if hes pushing down low :-( go home and lie on the settee and watch daytime tv hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

What made him think she was a lesbian lol? Thats not something thats easily confused is it!

And no i dont think men really do have brains!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh right I see! Well in that case £17 is cheap for a gym lol! 
How often do you do bootcamp for that price then?
Yeah I don't blame you for trying not to SS. 

I've put a film on called couples retreat about a couple who's marriage is on the ropes, should be interesting to watch, maybe I might learn something about how to cope when we keep arguing lol! 

I've written my little list now. I've also wrote out everything I do in a day from when I get up at 5am so he can see why it's unfair that he does nothing around the house unless its his day off.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol i just scared the same 2 people again walking downstairs to get chocolate with them! Haha! This is kinda fun! Although if it happens for realy they wont believe me will they!!


----------



## baileybubs

Honestly cupcake I think he just said that thinking it would make the situation better, and now he's dug himself into such a deep hole that he can't back out of it so he's just sticking to it. 

He's just got home now so let's see lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Haha lol, that's why I didn't do an April fools with it cupcake, I was afraid people wouldn't believe me when it really happened lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake your reminding me of the Friends where Pheobe keeps winding Rach and Monica up hahaha!! 

Ohhhh great idea Bailey!! I bet he will be shocked!! Is that with Sarah /jessica Parker in? she kinda annoys me?? 

Well its Tues, thursd and sat and you can also go to running club and bike club with that - the extra things like army assault course is extra :-D yeah its that Easygym!? Part of the EasyJet family? Its suppose to be amazing apparently but its finding time to go as im up at 6am to go to work for 8.30 so i dont think i could get up any earlier lol xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for your chat bailey!

I think ive seen that film, does it have Vince Vaughan in it and the girl that plays charlotte in SATC in?

Urgh sooooo bored!!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

you staying in work for the rest of the day now hun xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

May as well, will leave at 4:30 tho. Have managed to make about 3 hours work (faffing) consume my whole day!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake you should have let yourself go home early! I think you deffo should tomorrow, I hope they don't expect you to stay to the end of the day on your last day!

Ooh is it all orange inside this easy gym cath lol? I wonder if there's one of those near me coz £17 is a bargain!!

We had a chat. I gave him what I had written down. He says he gets it and he said before he even read it that he knew why I was so upset, and he said that he knows that he needs to make more effort blah blah blah. The usual stuff, but he then said he knows that it's just words and he keeps promising stuff and not coming through so he is just going to have to prove to me how much he loves me and cares. He also said he doesn't want to lose me and Emilia (I asked if he was only with me because of Emilia because if that was the case he shouldn't be, I said that even if we ever split up I would never deprive my daughter of her father, but he said no he loves me and that's why he's with me). 
So we are ok now but I have told him that although I feel better he does need to prove it. He says he will because all he wants in life is to marry me and have more beautiful children.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey glad you had your talk, I hope he pulls his socks up and his actions show you that he means his words.

Well we finish at 3 tomorrow anyway so not a full day anyway. Just been to m & s and bought treats to take in. I bet ill cry!!


----------



## baileybubs

Omg just kill me now. Me and my big gob! Was talking to SIL an asking how everything is going, she said they will probably induce her no later than 38 weeks and I said "make sure you get the epidural, I wish I'd got it earlier coz it was horrible"
As if she wasn't worried enough I go and say that to her!! I said it coz I wish someone had said it to me before I was induced but I don't think she thought that way, I don't know if I upset her. I hope not, stupid woman that I am! Completely forgetting she's been induced before hadn't she?! Doh!!
I think I'm just so much more conscious of what I say to her since what happened to her daughter, but she talks about her and talks about her birth so I sometimes get the feeling she doesn't want to be tiptoed around coz she is proud of giving birth to her. She knows I mean well though I would never intentionally upset her, I just hope she didn't think anything of it. I hate to think she's gone back over the road now and is upset!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Bailey i wouldn't worry, did she seem ok when she left?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think so, I think I just blurted it out in a bit of an unnerving way! When I said "take the epidural, I wish I had sooner" she said "oh really?" Sounding quite shocked! I quickly followed up with "it's probably just me though I'm probably just a complete wuss" but I have read that it can be more intense with induction by a drip so women are advised to have epidural with it. I guess I was just trying to advise her and did in a bit of a blurty way rather than saying "I've read that it can be more intense etc etc" not just "take the epidural!" :dohh:
We did carry on chatting after that but not sure if that will end up playing on her mind. She's a strong character though so I doubt it will have bothered her much, it's just me being paranoid!
I'll see them again tomorrow when they pick up their dog anyway so hopefully I'll see if she's ok then.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure she will be fine Hun xx

Has df gone back to work now? X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he went back at 4.30.

What treats did you get from m&s Hun? Can you believe it's your last day tomorrow?


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't believe it's come so quick, it felt ages away and it's crept up quick! Well another girl that i sit next to is leaving tomo to, so she is bringing in savoury treats and me sweet, so some of those 2 for £4 treat tubs, cookies, yum Yums, choccy teacakes and iced buns! It's a big office so many treats needed! 

Is Emilia in bed all settled?


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm they sound delish! I love iced buns!! Have you got any nice plans for your maternity then Hun?

Yeh she's been asleep since 6pm. Funny actually I went for a bath and then heard a knock on the door so I got out but they had gone, so I got back in the bath and then another knock! By the time I got there they had gone again so I started on my tea and MIL text saying it was them, could they come over! Could have killed MIL coz she knows I put Emilia to bed at that time, I was for once taking advantage of the fact she had fallen asleep so quickly lol!! Nevermind, I can have a bath tomorrow instead.


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh how annoying I've no idea how you put up with inlaws over the road. 

I have nothing planned at all Hun, it's quite sad really :(. Got all the baby washing and room organising to do next week and packing my bag....otherwise.....playing the waiting game....


----------



## baileybubs

It is annoying at times, but also had its advantages when it comes to babysitting lol!

I think for the first 2 weeks you will just enjoy napping, watching tv and relaxing and then it won't be long til he arrives anyway! I do think I went a bit too early in one respect coz I was soooooo ready for her to get here by 38 weeks as I'd already been off for 6 weeks! But my job was making me too tired and there was all that illness so I had to really. 

I would just plan to do nothing but potter and maybe visit some friends and family, but mainly spend loads of time just chilling and enjoying your own company.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's kinda my plan really, my mum is off Mondays and Fridays so will probably see her, then just potter the other days and try and keep on top of the housework and washing so if baby comes I don't have to be embarrassed at the state of my house for all the annoying visitors! Will mostly enjoy not having to work and use my brain!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't even bother about your house being tidy Hun! Everyone will be too busy looking at lbcc to care lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Have you thought about getting your dh to make sure you don't have too many visitors too soon?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I do care tho, my mum, sister and mil all have immaculate houses, so I hate people just dropping in unexpectedly!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know what you mean though, my MIL and SIL always have immaculate houses too and I'm actually a bit of a clean freak myself lol. So I say one thing to you but I do another lol! 
I didn't care at all when she was first born coz I couldn't really move much anyway but after a few weeks I hate it being a mess lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes we have had that chat many times, and I think it goes in one ear out the other. I've told him I want to be asked b4 he invites people over, ESP if i have a bad birth or am struggling to get into BFing, and ESP when the baby blues kick in!


----------



## baileybubs

I would just keep reiterating it to him hun, it really got to me when df invited his brother and kids over the day I came home with Emilia. Make sure he knows how important it is coz it's a sure fire way to start an argument and upset you.

Did I tell you my MILs pearls of wisdom for today? Emilia tends to cry when FIL holds her, so MIL has decided that its because she doesn't socialise much, she spends most of her time with just me! I was so annoyed coz I go out with a group of ladies from work and their babies once a week, I meet up with another friend once every month or so with her baby, and me and df see his mate, wife and kid as well as our friends who have just had a baby. Plus I go to see my family every single week! But apparently she doesn't socialise and is mostly just with me according to MIL.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol maybe your FIL just scares her, old men can be scary for babies! Mils and their wisdom huh. 

I keep on Hun but the reality is when lbcc is here hubby will just want to show him off to everyone. If he invites people round and I feel shit or sore or need to feed, or am in my pyjamas, me and lbcc will just go off to the bedroom and visitors will have to wait or go home. It's the one time in my life that I will be completely selfish and not care about what others think! He'll learn to check things with me then!

If I'm really ill in hospital after the Birth the only people ill want are hubby and my parents, since his parents betrayed my trust I don't want them there seeing me looking at my worst and in pain, as I don't want it reported back to everyone else! 

There's a complication in that his sister is down from North Yorkshire from the 18th to the 22nd so if I have him then ill have no choice but to have her here, which I understand as shell get no other opportunity to see her nephew, but it wont just be her will it! 

You can probably tell that this is causing me quite a lot of anxiety!


----------



## baileybubs

Just do what you said and disappear to the bedroom if you feel crappy, or baby needs feeding then, like you said dh will learn then to check its ok with you! 
Yeah I didn't really like the in laws coming to the hospital and seeing me at my worst but coz I was in for 3 days I didn't have a choice, I couldn't really make them wait 3 days to see her but let my parents, df wouldn't have been happy with that. It's amazing how quickly it goes from everyone looking out for you and putting your best interests first to not caring lol! Well they do care, but the way you are treated suddenly changes, just when you really don't need it to lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's the trouble. Ill probably want my mum to be about to help me and stuff but I know that hubby will see it that for every hour my mum is allowed to be round the baby his mum will be allowed the same. He doesn't really understand that I might need my mum but actually not want my mil around. 

Yeah I defo don't want them at the hospital. I'm feeling quite anxious about how it's all going to be managed to be honest!'


----------



## baileybubs

Don't let it get to you too much Hun, you'll find that once people have been and seen him that will be it, no-one really wanted to come round again and again except my mum and MIL so if you can try and just keep MIL to a minimum. And you'll be surprised how well you will cope Hun, I thought I'd need my mum loads but I didn't, I preferred it just being me, df and Emilia. I'm sure once the initial visits are done with people will just leave you to get one with things as a new little family. 
My advice is take advantage, that's where I went wrong! When someone visits, particularly family, just casually ask "would you mind just putting that washing in for me, I would be I'm still so sore and hubby's useless with laundry" or "is there any chance you could nip to the supermarket for me and just pick up a few bits" I learned to do this too late lol! But make it work in your favour, if people are gonna come round at an inconvenient time for you just make it worth it for you lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's a good point, like you tho I hate asking for help as im very independent and would rather just struggle myself to do stuff!

I'm just gonna do what I said before tho and if people are there and I don't want them around ill just bugger off to the bedroom or the nursery, they'll soon get the hint!


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly lol! And it's hard to accept help (I'm still terrible for it but seem to have made a rod for my own back now coz now noone offers it lol). But for those first few weeks really try and let them help, you'll need it, look at it as, they help you so you can do everything else for baby. That made it easier for me to accept help.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's a good way to look at it, I'll try and keep that in my head!

Feels so odd that tomorrow's my last day! Can't get my head around it!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw it will be lovely day, I felt sad on mine coz I thought I wouldn't go back there, but I am going back after all lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you decided to go back now? When will that be and on what basis?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm gonna go back part time 20 hours and just say I can't work weds an thurs before 3pm coz they are the only times that my mum or his mum can't babysit (I'm not banking on df's days off coz we know how reliable that is lol, if he's off when I'm working he can look after her, but if not either his mum or mine will be available). 

It's purely because we have decided to ttc again so soon which I didn't think we would when I was pregnant. I thought I would find it harder with a baby but it's not as hard as everyone says, well it is lol, but the love and the joy of it just erases out the negatives and makes me want to do it all again soon lol! So my plan is back to work part time from January and ttc from January so hopefully only back at work for 6-12 months before being back on maternity lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

So you're not going back until January, that must be a nice thought to have that stretch still ahead of you!

I hope I'm lucky enough to have a good baby like you!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my mat pay runs out December but there's no way we can cover child care over Christmas and new year so I can't go back til January. We will just have to use savings through December and not give very good pressies to people lol!

It's weird coz I always say how good she is and she's a quiet baby but my mum and df's mum say she's not quiet and she's a bit of a handful when she's not happy lol. Which I admit she is, but I think she's still fairly easy and good lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe she's just more settled for you cos your her mummy!!!

Yeah Christmas will be lean in our household this year to! Homemade pressies me thinks!

Gosh it's hot tonight again!

Gonna say goodnight now Hun, have a nice sleep, thanks for the chat! cx


----------



## baileybubs

No coz they very rarely have her on her own, I'm normally with her but what I perceive as just normal baby crying, they perceive as hard work lol! Oh well maybe they have just forgotten what it's like to have a baby around lol! We'll see when I have another baby and I can make a comparison lol!

Night Hun, hope you have a good sleep before your last day tomorrow! And thank you for listening to my waffle all evening lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

You know what, I think people's tolerance gets less as they get older to so that might have something to do with it!

Lol I waffled on about all the stupid stuff I'm worried about! Thanks for the advice!

Ah last day!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay last day of work!!! Can't wait to hear what a lovely day you have Hun!! Have fun


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Hun! Hope you and Emilia have a lovely day to! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Have a fab last day hun! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks Faff! How are you today? Did you get DF last night? X


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol I love how you call me faf lol 


awww no hun! Between aching like mad from bootcamp and being in a mood with him lol i was too bloody tired and he was :-( I was making bacon and mushroom spaghetti thing lol and i was making it after bootcamp so i rung him when i got him and he was up his mothers eating food ggrrr so i couldnt be bothered to make it just for me.

my cp is closed now (Tues and wed and it was lovely and open and high lol) but my temps arent getting any higher so we will dtd tonight and carry on every other day incase ov is late!

How are we all? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

So do you think you have ov yet then cath or do you think it's coming late? I don't blame you not wanting to dtd after bootcamp hun! But bad df fr not telling you he was eating at his mothers!

I'm good but tired today how are you cath?

Df gave me a massage last night (proving he cares about me lol) and we had make up :sex: but had a hilariously funny moment when df couldn't get into the condom wrapper coz his hands had oil all over them from giving me a massage haha! Plus we are now dtd downstairs so as not to disturb Emilia so df was running naked into the kitchen to find scissors to open the condom wrapper lol!! Was very amusing.


----------



## cathgibbs

I have no idea hun - I kinda think i have and maybe i slept with my mouth open last night as that can affect the temps etc so its just a waiting game! 

:rofl: haha i love fun sex & Make up sex! So sounds like you had a fab night hun! got any plans for the weekend? Is DF working? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he always works weekends, sometimes he gets Sundays off but seen as his boss hasn't done next weeks rota yet I have no idea! In fact I bet he has Sunday and Monday off this week coz I have arranged a meeting on Tuesday for my volunteer work. Sod's law he will be working so my mum had to come and look after her!

Wow I didn't know that could affect your temp so much!! I'd be going crazy not POAS how are you mananging lol?! I counted my opks yesterday and I have over 60 hahaha!! 
Are you going to test in a couple of weeks or are you just gonna wait to see if AF shows?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh I would hate that hun- it drives me nuts when df works on a saturday but he only finished by about 3. how many days a week does he work hun?

yep a load of things can affect it! Like sleeping with mouth open which i do sometimes - having a drink before testing - talking before testing and I think i done all 3! I remember waking up about 2 ish for a drink but that shouldnt affect it too much - i think i was sleep talking and i most prob slept mouth open lol im ok hun tbh im kinda enjoying it?! Nah you know me as soon as 4 dpo comes ill be poas haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol see that's why I could never temp, I would do all three without fail every day lol!!
Lol 4 dpo I love it! Is it good not using opks then? Must be nice to not be stressing about it so much! We are having to use them at the mo coz we are trying to avoid O time, which feels really weird to do! Can't wait til I'm ttc again lol!

He works 5 days a week but this week it's been 6 days coz he had to go in Tuesday night grrrr! 
I don't mind him working weekends most of the time coz I'm off work but sometimes when there are family bbqs and stuff it's a pain coz he's never there. 
I bet you hate df working Saturdays, I know I hate it when my df has to work on his day off. Why can't everyone just have normal 9-5 jobs mon-fri so everyone gets quality time with their loved ones lol?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's so funny bailey!! I meant to tell you guys that hubby and I tried to dtd on Sunday afternoon (bit of afternoon delight lol!). Well it was a disaster. He looked actually terrified when I tried to get on top of him, like he was about to be squished by an elephant, and turned out I couldn't lift myself on to him, then I got the giggles and almost wet myself a little bit.....needless to say the moment was ruined. God knows how well do it when project eviction starts in September! Any tips appreciated!

Cath you're so good cooking after boot camp, I'm so lazy with cooking these days! I'm sure there were lots of spermies waiting for the egg already cath!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha im sorry cupcake but that made me giggle, I'm sure all couples have a similar event during pregnancy! My tip is spooning to dtd, that way you don't have to make much effort, plus you can lie on your side which is the best way to be laid down so baby is crushing any of your organs lol!

Yeah just think cath that little spermy could be fertilising the egg right now!! Eeeeek!!


----------



## cathgibbs

It is nice Bailey itskinda like a relief and not stressing etc - i normally ov anywhere from CD14-18 so as long as we dtd twice in that time its fine :-D 

Ahhh i bet hun were you invited to many this year? I agree about the 9-5 thing!!!! 

HAhaha Cupcake i burst out laughing in work just then!! hahahaha !! Love it!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok bailey maybe well try that one then. The girls at work suggested doggy but that sounds like a lot of effort to!


----------



## baileybubs

We tried doggy towards the end cupcake and sorry tmi but it hurt coz of the angle if you get me lol!

We were invited to loads of bbqs when the weather was hot! And df couldn't make it to any of them! He came to one a couple of weeks ago with my family but that was on a Tuesday lol.

Yeah as long as you dtd twice during that time you should have covered it Hun!


----------



## cathgibbs

What about lying on your side hun would that be easier?

Awww Bailey thats crap!!! Tueday just isnt the same as a Sat is it lol! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Nope it certainly isn't cath lol!

What time do you finish work tonight? Any plans for your Friday night?

My plans for the day are going to cheeky monkeys to see workmates and their babas, then home, bath, bottle, bed for Emilia and bath for me (seen as last nights bath was interrupted twice lol!).


----------



## cathgibbs

Well the 'plan' is to go home go for a jog,get some food shopping done - have a bottle of rekordelig whilst watching the soaps then behave like rabbits and then chill all weekend BUT i bet we will go home, go for a jog, cook food, do some washing, clean up a lil bit, rabbit sex bed and then out drinking tomorrow - which i really dont want to do :-( I have nowt to wear and cant afford to buy anything new and there is nothing new out there ggrrrrrrr

Why was last nights bath interrupted hun?? Were you behaving like rabbits?? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

MIL knocked on the door when I just got in, so got out to see what was up and she'd gone so got back in. 5 mins later knock again, got out and she was gone again. So I gave up lol!
I wouldn't mind but she could have just text or called to ask if I was in/could she come over. Just because we live across the road it seems they don't feel the need to check they can come! Plus when she found the door was locked first time (coz she usually knocks and just comes in) she should have guessed I was either in the bath/shower or possibly sleeping!

So tonight I could have a million knocks I ain't getting out lol!!

Aw I think you should convince df to have a onesie and DVD day with you, that would he awesome! I love days like that, maybe go to supermarket tonight and get treats, order a dominoes and just chill!


----------



## baileybubs

How was your last day cupcake? Did you get lots of nice baby goodies?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I had a lovely day bailey! We got loads of presents from work - a bouncy chair, a moby sling, an angel care baby monitor, a lullaby lamb, flowers, and my friend had made me some bibs and a playmat! Our whole department went out to lunch as 3 of us were leaving, and then after work at 3 they took me off to a place about 15 mins away for the loveliest baby shower and afternoon tea! Feel totally spoiled!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's fab Hun!! Sounds like you have had an amazing day! And what brilliant gifts!! 
Is it the angel care movement monitor they got you? 

You are officially on maternity yay!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I feel so spoiled and loved!!! I work with the best people ever and will miss them so much. Yes the one with the sensor mat, think my list of what I needed is complete now other than bras lol!

I know, it feels so weird!


----------



## MrsDuck

You chatty ladies I've got so much to catch up on :wacko: just going back to catch up. It's nice to be home :) xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey mrs d is back! Dud your trip get better? X


----------



## MrsDuck

It was ok but glad to be home again :( 

Right I'm now up to date :)

Bailey and cupcake what arseholes your dh's can be :( I loved your bd'ing tales :rofl: 

Cath you are doing brilliantly with your fitness I'm so jealous, I've put loads on over the past week with all the croissants etc, nothing fits :( welcome to the tww :)

Cupcake yay for being on ml and yay for zach being normal size
Oh and by the way it looks like you took my chatterbug status while I was away haha ;) xxx

Amy lovely to have you back xx

Sath I bet you are snuggled up with df now he's back :)

Cheryl you are very quiet I hope you are ok

I've learned some great tips thanks cupcake and bailey, now I just need a baby :)

My symptoms are spotty face (probably due to sun cream and sweating) sensitive :holly: ratty as hell (nothing new there haha) cramping but of course I'm not ss ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bloody hell those symptoms sound amazing! When do we poas???


----------



## MrsDuck

I was going to poas this morning but didn't have time, I'll do an ic in the morning just for you ;) I'm only 9 or 10 dpo so not sure if anything will show yet?? I think I've got 10 ish ics so may as well use some up haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Your symptoms sound great, ESP the rattyness, always a major sign for me!!! And if its neg then it's still early isn't it x


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh, mrsD, poas pronto! I've got a feeling this month... Just sayin'...


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d!! Glad you are back we missed you! How was the rest of your trip? Did you gerbil to anything fun?

Those symptoms do sound amazing!! Can't wait to find out what the IC shows!!! 
Do you normally get any of those symptoms before AF? If I had sore boobs I'd be convinced I was preggo coz that's one thing I never get when not pregnant! Eeeeek so exciting!!

I'm being a super paranoid mummy this morning, df has a cold sore and has been avoided kissing Emilia. But this morning she has a tiny red mark on her lip. I know cold sores can be fine but im just worried coz its the heroes simplex virus and it can kill babies if it spreads to the brain! I've read that she should be protected from them til 6 months though as she would have had my antibodies from being in the womb. Who knows? All I can do is keep a close eye on her I guess.

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? Is anyone else up yet lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh iPhone you crack me up, how did you correct my spelling of "get up to" into the word gerbil hahahaha!!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d your back missed you lots. I really think its your month can't wait for you to test still may be a little bit early but it's gotta be done. No more spotting? Did you manage to have some fun on hols? 

Bailey how's your gerbil lol! I'm sure it's nothing with emilia but def keep a close eye on her. What have you got planned for the day? 

Oh got back early b'day so we had a nice takeaway some wine and some fun. He's been away all week so I though he wouldn't't go out golfing wrong he's gone forecast dreadful too!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake just read about your shower have lovely thoroughly spoilt and you deserve it x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath that sucks that he's gone golfing, have you always been a golf widow? I'm usually a snooker widow myself lol!
Did you have a nice night in with him though?
Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey that's the best iPhone autocorrect ever! I do some good ones sometimes but that's fab!

Phone NHS direct or whatever it's called now about the cold sore, I would. They will put your mind at rest or advise you otherwise.

Sath can't believe he's gone golfing after being away all week!! Men!!!

Mrs d......did you poas?????


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not even sure it's a cold sore now, looks more like a little scratch so think I'm gonna see how she is today and phone NHS direct tonight if I'm still worried. If its a scratch or something it should fade over the day maybe....

How's your first day of mat leave cupcake?

Sath how early do you start POAS? Do you go super early like cath or wait?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah true, keep an eye on it. I never knew they could be do dangerous for babies, thanks for letting me know ill be sure to keep lbcc away from anyone with one, altho people would have to be pretty dumb to kiss a baby with one!

Well I just woke up so so far great! Picking up pram later on!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm just worried coz they don't always show up straight away so df could have kissed her and passed it on before he knew he had it. I think in most cases it's fine anyway, the "worst case scenarios" tended to be babies that were more at risk from infections and stuff (can you tell I'm trying to convince myself not to worry lol!!)

Ooooh yay the pram is finally in!! You'll have to show us a pic when you've got it home. 

I'm gonna go to tesco home today and buy some new clothes for Emilia. 3-6 months seems to be the size of clothes that no-one bought us and she's just about growing out of her 0-3 months clothes. Just gonna wait for Emilia to wake from her nap x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning, yup did poas but bfn, not even a squinter. I woke up at 5am and peed into my pot but it was too dark to do the stick so I did it about 9am when I woke up properly. I had to shout to hubby to watch my pot of pee I left in the shower haha, the things we do

Aw sath I can't believe hubby is off golfing in shit weather after being away all week boo

Bailey I love your gerbil hehe
I'd call your dr or someone about the cold sore just to put your mind at rest. If she's dribbling a lot, the red spot could just be a spot from that? 

My symptoms seem great but we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrows stick tells me?? 

Cupcake are you all packed and ready to go now? 

I had an ok time thanks, we went to some lovely places especially I'l de Brehat which was so beautiful, but I spent so much time winging and moaning to hubby about the others being selfish that I really wish we just went somewhere on holiday just the two of us. I don't think it helped that my hormones are all over the place with my thyroid meds :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake you deserve a nice long lie in, enjoy :) I'm glad your pram has arrived in time

Shopping :) my favourite pastime, have fun buying Emilia some new clothes


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake have you done a current bump pic?


----------



## baileybubs

Boo for bfn mrs d! But it is still early Hun! Keeping my fxd!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo at bfn but still so early, and you said this was a practise month anyway didnt you cos of the meds ;)

Pram has been in for ages but still no seat liner! So we just have to collect without that. It's going to my mums, I'm superstitious!

Ooh baby clothes shopping is fun! Have you tried tk maxx, loads of great stuff in there!

Ill do a bump pic fri mrs d when I'm full term....aaaahhhhh how did that happen?!? Got most stuff together now, just gotta find a bag to put it all in! And wash it first lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Full term Friday whoo hoo :happydance: ok I'll hold you to that bump pic, lbcc had better not come before then ;)

What a bummer no liner still. I don't blame you with the pram going to your mums, I'd do the same 

I'll do a stick each morning til bfp or af. Yup just a practise month but got back ache and I can't stop eating today so I've got the best symptoms I've ever had, but we'll see


----------



## cupcake1981

Those symptoms do sound awesome! 

He won't come before Friday, he's not allowed I'm not ready lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd! Your symptoms sound fab! Im so excited for you and im glad your testing everyday! 

Awww cupcake thats a kick in the balls about the liner do they have any idea of when itll be due in? Glad you got spoilt aswell hun! Enjoy your ML now hun xxx

Sath! How's things hun? 

Yeah Bailey iv heard that too. If it doesn't fade def ring nhs hust to be on the safe side hun

Well iv buggered my ankle up...god knows what iv done but could only manage 1 mile and was limping the entire time so just gonna work on my stomach today....feeling pretty pissed off cause im putting on more weight and need to find summit to wear out and all thats in atm is pencil skirts eith stupid tops to show your stomach off :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath, don't do yourself more of an injury by overdoing it on your poor ankle :( they say muscle is heavier than flab so don't be put off by the scales. Do you feel better for the fitness? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hhmmmm nit really lol im watching what I eat alot more etc but nicky has noticed a diff in m legs and stomach so im happy. Just went clothes shopping and bought nothing! I found my wedding drrss quicker than I have found something to wear out grrrrr xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d is right, muscle weighs more than fat so don't pay too much attention to the scales cath! 
And be careful on your ankle hun!
Sorry you can't find an outfit! I hate shopping for clothes it always drives me bonkers!! They either don't have my size or it doesn't fit well, or just looks daft on me. It's worse when you have what you want in mind isn't it coz you can never find it!
Are you going out tonight after all then cath?

Mrs d those symptoms are sounding awesome!! But even if its not a BFP its a great practise month (although its really sounding like its gonna be good news!!).

Well I spend £45 on clothes and nappies etc for Emilia. I got her the cutest little ladybug romper which is awesome! And we popped in to see my bet friend and she has got her a "crawl with me Pooh bear" that is so cute!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath is that your trash the dress dress you've just found? 
Sorry you can't find anything for tonight. Bailey is right if you've got something specific in mind you can never find it 

Bailey the ladybug suit is gorgeous. How is emilias rolling over doing? 

Does anyone know how Cheryl is, she's been very quiet? 

Well I've had a sudden burst of energy this afternoon so me and hubby cut the hedge and took the clippings to the dump, so my guess is that I'm out this month as I've been absolutely knackered just before my previous bfps


----------



## baileybubs

She's not rolling over really, the novelty of it seems to have worn off lol. She's good on her tummy now though and likes lifting her head to see what's going on. And her new fave thing to do is stand up on my knee. Her legs are so strong, I think she might walk before she crawls you know.

You never know mrs d, sometimes pregnancy symptoms can include bursts of energy then periods of tiredness. What dpo do you think you are?


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe she'll never crawl, just go straight on to walk?? I love the pics of her standing up with your df, so cute :) at least you know where she is when you put her down, she doesn't crawl off :)

I think I spoke too soon about the energy I'm absolutely knackered now, I'm ready for bed.

I think I'm 10 or 11dpo. I normally have a bit of spotting 1-2 days before af but nothing yet, I think she is due Monday


----------



## baileybubs

That's true mrs d, I think I've still got it easy at the mo coz she isn't mobile yet! I love the little ladybug outfit she's in, on sale at tesco home just £4. Love it! 

Like I said mrs d, bursts of energy then tiredness! Could be signs!! And it's normal not to get BFPs on ICs at 10dpo, got everything crossed!


----------



## SATH

How is evryone today.

Mrd d def all sounds very positive signs to me. I def never got a bfp until day 14 so your still in!! 

Bailey sounds like a fun day. Emilia is gonna look so cute cant wait to see pics.

Oh no Cath hope your ankle is ok. You sound like you are on a real fitness drive. Im so lazy thinking bout starting netball but havent done that since school.

Amy so nice to hear from you. How is life in the big T? Love the new pic Emily is growing so fast.

Well seeing as oh went off to golf I went shopping with my mum spent far too much. Got some lush jeggings. Walked in to town all round then home thats my exercise. Forecast was for rain all day but it didnt still 4.30!! Plus side oh has agreed to go to specialist so just gotta ring gp woo hoo


----------



## cupcake1981

It is a super cute outfit bailey, will you be dressing her up up for Halloween? Ill be in the lookout for an outfit when he's here lol!

Mrs d ill be surprised if you get a bfn, your symptoms are awesome!

Cath have a lovely night, I bet you look amazing Hun and don't need a new outfit.

We picked our pram up, I love it so much. We've been round my mums playing with it and working out how to get the car seat on etc. have had lots of cramps and backaches today, hope it's not another 6 weeks of this!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey £4 that's a bargain :)

Sath I keep saying how alike we are, that's exactly what I would have done. Whatcha buy apart from leggings? You need to get yourself on FB you are missing out on all the pics, it's a pain in the bum to resize them for here. We are a closed group on there so none of our contacts etc can see what we post, just us in the group
Whoo hoo for df agreeing to the specialist :)

I just love baby clothes and shoes, we went into a huge shoe shop in France and even hubby was picking up tiny baby shoes saying how cute they are :) 

Have a great night out cath

Yay for picking up your pram cupcake, have you got the hang of it already? 
Sorry about the cramps and backache. Take that bump pic just in case it's the start of lbcc coming early ;)


----------



## SATH

Cuocake how exciting having pram now. Lots of practice now putting car seat in and getting pram up and down.

Mrs d i def need to get on facebook I'll set up an account cos def missing out! I got lots got jeggings, 2 cardies 2 nice bras and a work top. Nearly got some boots but the 1boot had big scratch phew. That'll teach him for leaving me all day! How you feelin. Ive got sore boobs but get that every month!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's so easy, one if the reasons we bought that model tbh! 

I dont think he's gonna make an appearance, think its more just that what happens in the weeks running up to labour!

How you feeling now? Still shattered?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh nice sath you did well :) yup what else is a girl meant to do when shes left on her own ;) what dpo do you think you are? Its a bummer that so many pregnancy symptoms are like af symptoms aaargh! Im dying to test again in the morning :)

Sounds like you did your research cupcake, I'll be asking you girls what kit to go for and what to avoid when my time comes :) 

Yup still shattered, just went to the supermarket and I'm pooped


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I've looked at pretty much every pram on the market lol! Excited for you to test tomo.

Sath good shopping chick, I'm crap at it. It's at my mums so no more playing for me.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Sath, love that comment "that'll teach him for leaving me all day" well done lol!
And loads of lovely clothes there hun! I love getting new clothes I just hate shopping for them lol!

Cupcake I remember getting lots of cramping, it's so confusing isn't it coz you start to think it might be labour, especially towards the end! You've got a ball haven't you? Are you gonna start bouncing soon? Lol

Mrs d I am excited for you to test too! Sorry you still feel pooped but it's another good sign! 

Just watching Harry Potter, I'm such a geek lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Ill start bouncing after 1st September bailey, he needs to sit tight couple more weeks.

I can't get comfy today, loads of BH too, don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## baileybubs

I think I started bouncing as soon as I got to 37 weeks lol! It was the only place I was remotely comfortable!

Do you find the BH make you feel like you are dying for a wee lol? Or was that just me?


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't know how I've managed to not poas for such a long time, I'm truly addicted now haha

We are about to have a late dinner then settle down to watch The Beach, I don't think I've ever seen it

Enjoy Harry potter bailey :)


----------



## MrsDuck

How do you know they are BH and not actual labour?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh the beach is good too! And not too bad looking at Leo :wink:


----------



## baileybubs

Mine weren't painful mrs d, just uncomfortable. My bump went really hard and there was a lot of pressure but no pain at all really.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I love the beach. Thailand is so amazing, I want to be back soooooo badly.

To me they make my bump all hard and tight and like if I needs to get up, I couldn't iykwim?

I don't want him here before 1st September so am on my ball now but not bouncing. All my discomforts in my back today mostly, urgh!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun, could you get dh to give you a bit of a back rub cupcake? 

You've been to Thailand cupcake? I'm well jeal!! Would love to go to Thailand!

Get in!! I've just won 4 baby sleeping bags on eBay, and from the same buyer so they are gonna combine postage! One I won for 1p, two for 6p and one for £1.20!!! They are second hand though so I'll have to see what condition they are in as to whether I want to use them but they look ok, and the seller even put pics of a teeny hole in one and the bobbling so I think the seller has been as honest as possible so they should be ok. The sleeping bag I have for her (well one of them) was a poor quality one that has gone naff in the wash so there's no way I'd sell it, so hopefully this seller thinks like me lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I fancy the little islands and coast but not inland. I have a few Thai friends but something always stops me from considering going????

Does hubby giving you a massage help at all?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol great minds think alike mrs d


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay well done hun, sounds like they are going to be in good condition :)

Great minds think alike with the back rub

Right I'm off to watch the beach, chat later xx


----------



## SATH

Bailey get u ebaying love those little grobags.

Ooh the beach gonna watch that Koh Phi Phi is paradise wish I was back there.

No bouncing cupcake llbc gotta stay put!


----------



## SATH

OMG how young does Leo look


----------



## cupcake1981

Bargains bailey, hope they turn out ok.

We went on our honeymoon bailey, there's piccies on my FB. It's wonderful, the people are so lovely. 

Id have likes to see more islands Sath but we were so tired after getting organised for the wedding we just lazed at our resort.


----------



## SATH

What a place for honeymoon its beautiful isnt it. I thought i'd had bangkok but its great then we went to Krabi and Koh Phi Phi went on longtail to the beach.

Biggest spider just ran thru lounge even oh wudnt catch yuck.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds lovely! I've no idea where we will go for our honeymoon. It will all depend when we get married I guess! But I'd love to go to Mexico.

Yeah I'm a bargain hunter lol! In total I will pay about £10 for these grobags so even if only one is worthy of using then it's still cheaper than anywhere else! Plus she where's pjs in the sleeping bag and I don't think there's anything wrong with second hand baby clothes as long as the condition is good. I've passed on some of Emilia's already (although some I have thrown away if weren't in good condition or kept for baby number 2 lol!)


----------



## baileybubs

My df is afraid of spiders Sath, I have to catch ours lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mine too, he either sucks them up with the Hoover or asks me to chuck them outside. What did you do with it sath? 

Nope definitely never seen the beach before. It seems good so far :)


----------



## cupcake1981

We did the same Sath, Bangkok and then krabi! In krabi we were on a private beach, which you had to take a speedboat to and from the town. We were gonna go back in February time if I wasn't preg or we were still having Mcs.

Should have got the cat on the spider lol!

I fancy Mexico Bailey, it's on our list!

Hope the growbags are good!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake you got it the murderess cat got. Oh literally went and got her off the bed pointed to the spider get. She dutifully did munch munch and now shes on my knee gross! Wow that must have been fab honeymoon. We did awful boat from phi phi to Krabi completely overcrowded with cockroaches round then had to walk thru water with rucksacks on back trying not to get wet. Next you go you'll have little people x

Bailey Mexico is great they really know how to do all inclusive!!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d you shoul have seen the baby converse i saw today my heart literally melted!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw so cute :)
Well done cat

All your talks of sunny holidays are making me jealous xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've tested again this morning but bfn :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d that's poop again!! :-( I'm still hoping for you though!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's 11 or 12 dpo and not even a squinter boo


----------



## baileybubs

I wish I could write how a big fat raspberry sounds mrs d lol! Boooooo for bfn!!
But bear in mind I didn't get mine til 12dpo with Emilia, I tested at 9 and 10 and BFNs, so got annoyed and didn't test at 11 but then did at 12z


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks bailey xx

My nipples aren't big which has been my indicator both times I got a bfp so I think I'm out, oh well onto next month :(


----------



## SATH

Boo for bfn mrs d still early days. Think im 5 dpo so few days behind you x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh not long til you are testing too, have you got your cheapies ready?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!

Arghhhh Sath I hate spiders! What is it with this weather and spiders?! Glad the cat got it....thats a great thing about cats.....murderers of the eight legged freaks lol

Mrsd iv got everything x for you hun but if it is a bfn this cycle then at least you've had a good practice run and hopefully your cycle will be shorter!

Cupcake how you feeling todsy hun? Still having bh? 

Bailey thats a fab buy on ebay! ! Im sure they will be fine hun like you said the seller was really honest! Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Blimey I just woke up!!! Lazy cow bag!!! Must need it tho!

Boo for bfn mrs d! But what I will add is that with my 2nd pregnancy I got bfn at 13dpo, then didnt get AF.....and then got bfp.....

Well it's a day of housework and washing for me, hubby has gone fishing, so not much else to do! He was supposed to Hoover this morning but got up late so guess ill just do what I can, it's a struggle tho these days lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake that gives me hope :)
Bugger the hoovering, leave it til hubby gets home. Enjoy your washing and packing :)

How you feeling cath? Any apple bobbing? :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake leave it for hubby hun!

No apple bobbing hun! I was happy drunk last night :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good, I hate writing off a weekend day after a night out :( 

I've just helped hubby polish his car, I'm buggered now, need a lie down haha I'm so unfit!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hoover has not emerged yet.....it's so muggy here! Been sorting out a white baby wash, onesies and vests for hospital bag.....emosh!!!!

In other news, imagine my delight at learning the new neighbour that lives across the hall likes to play shi* music very loudly! Perfect timing with a newborn baby moving in imminently. FML.


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done, stay away from the Hoover ;)

Aw so cute, I love babies in white :)

Bloody neighbours, don't worry you'll get your own back with a screaming baby at all hours in a couple of weeks ;)

I'm lucky our neighbour is retired, I'm dreading them selling though as I couldn't wish for a better neighbour, we never hear them and they look after our house when we go away


----------



## SATH

Cupcake you are so gonna have revenge on that neighbour. Sometimes they can be so inconsiderate. We have a lovely neighbour here so lucky. How exciting baby cloth washing and getting back ready. Its all becoming very real! 

Mrs d polishing a car is exhausting. Man job i refuse to do it!! 

Cath yep ive got lots of ic's just hoping i get to use them. Glad you had a nice night.

Bailey have you had a lovely day really sunny here at last.

Did supermarket this morning then we've beeb round my dad's he's adopted a 10 year blind black lab she is so sweet so lots of cuddles but forgot how stinky they are. Well this month i have brought some progesterone cream in the hope of extending luteal phase lots of positive things on net so hoping. Been using twice day since ov.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I agree, I don't normally touch the cars but thought I'd earn some brownie points today, you never know when you might need to use them ;) 

Aw that's nice of your dad, labs can be a bit smelly when they get old :( 

I hope the progesterone cream works it's magic :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I see you lurking are you ok? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath good luck with the progesterone cream, hope it's your month.

I got my car cleaned in and out last week, I won't do it myself preggers or otherwise!

Well I did all the hoovering and cleaning and I was sore!!!!! It's so hard at this stage. Have lots of baby clothes drying now, just my hospital stuff to wash now and more blue baby stuff!


----------



## MrsDuck

Tut tut naughty cupcake! No more strenuous cleaning but yay for getting lots of zachs clothes washed :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I got a telling off from hubby to but my argument is if you don't want me doing it all, don't sod off fishing for the day lol!

What else you been doing mrs d?

Where's bailey today?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here! Sorry been really tired today and trying to nap whilst Emilia has been. Got her to sleep now. 

Fingers crossed the progesterone helps Sath! I hope so. What dpo are you now, is it 5?

Naughty cupcake doing so much!! But I agree with that sentiment, lost count of how many times df told me off for hoovering and my reply was well if you did it I wouldn't have to lol!
Yay for all clothes being washed! Have you got everything for your hospital bag now?

Mrs d are you still gonna test again tomorrow? I really hope it's just too early. When is it you are having your bloods done to check your levels?


----------



## MrsDuck

You tell him cupcake

Hi bailey, glad you managed to have a nap. Yup going to keep testing till bfp or af. I don't get my bloods checked for another 3 weeks unless I get a bfp. It's a bit of a bugger as I'll O again before they are checked :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope you got some naps in then Bailey!

Yeah just need some more bump bands and some nursing bras. Then I'm set.

Keep us posted in the poas mrs d x


----------



## baileybubs

That's a pain mrs d! You still gonna go for it next month if AF show this month then?

I've moved Emilia's cot today to the end of the bed. We've had it at the side of the bed but she can see me from there now so I've decided to move it in a bit of preparation before she moves to her own room.


----------



## MrsDuck

Do bump bands make much difference? 

Yup bugger it, falling pregnant is going to mess up my hormone levels anyway so I figure as long as I go to dr immediately on getting my bfp he'll tell me how much extra I need to take

At what age are you planning to move Emilia to her own room?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'll post an update after my morning stick :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well at first I was thinking 6/7 months mrs d, but now I'm thinking whenever she can comfortably roll from front to back and back to front by herself as well as maybe move herself more intentionally. Which could be soon or it could be quite a while yet! But at the mo she is wriggling and moving so she's not going moving to anywhere she wants to go and if she got stuck on anywhere or in a position she didn't like she won't be able to move herself. 

That's a good way to think of it mrs d, and an even better excuse to be a POAS addict because you need to know ASAP so you can go see your GP lol!!

I never had a bump band cupcake, have you got any already? Are they good?


----------



## cupcake1981

I have 2 already but want another for hospital, They don't offer any support really just good for hiding any flesh you don't want to display! Figure when I have saggy mummy tummy they might come in usual!

Hope you see a line tomorrow Hun!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies sorry I've not been on lately been hectic.

Cupcake yeah for getting ur pram and for being on mat leave sounds like u were spoilt by ur work at ur shower..x

Mrs d I can't wait to see if u hav a BFP this morning..x

Sath hoping this is ur month missy..x

Bailey yeah for moving the cot. When's Emilia going into her own room?x

Cath how u doing Hun?x

Hey Amy hows Emily doing?x

Afm I've been very busy did a few back in touch days and things with me and hubby still are rocky the one min I love him and the next I want to kill him. I don't kno if its my hormones or if I just see he's selfish and has no patience with Leo. Don't kno wot to do I'm so confused. Going to take Leo swimming today went last wk and he loved it. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl its a shame he has no patience with Leo :-( How is he now hun?? Do you think he might change his attitude etc when Leo can start crawling?

Cupcake I hope you had a chilled evening hun and I hope your still sleeping on your first day of ML!

Bailey when are the things you ordered off Ebay gonna arrive hun? 

MrsD!! Anything on the tests? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl that sucks Hun, do you think it's all part of you both adjusting to life with Leo? I know that me and df aren't exactly solid at the moment, every day I'm peed off with him for something (so far so good today!). I'm getting to the end of my tether on little things with him, like when he's watching her and I'm making myself something to eat, he'll just disappear upstairs and leave her on the sofa. It winds me up coz he just expects that she'll be fine and that I'm in the kitchen so it's ok. Is it little stuff like that?
I don't really have any helpful advice coz me no df are arguing all the time but I know how you feel Hun.

Cath apparently she's posting them out today so hopefully (I paid first class) they will arrive tomorrow. I've also bought a chair swing from Asda that was on sale that I'm waiting for. She only had a nap when I rock her to sleep!
What dpo are you now Hun? Have you POAS?


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhh fx they will be here soon hun and it will be so much better with the swing - hopefully that will make her sleep so you can chillax :-D

3dpo today hun gonna try and forget about testing till atleast 9dpo but we all know that wont work lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw do you reckon you can wait? I always made myself wait til 9dpo and even then I wished I waited longer lol! I got too annoyed when I tested early and bfn! Have you had any sign of implantation or anything?


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha im normally a crazy woman and start poas at 6dpo lol! I would like to find out at the earliest so i can get the progesterone from my dr....nope nothing hun - still v early - had some major cramps today though but I think that was trapped wind lol xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I think it's just us both trying to adjust to having him. Aw wish me luck girls I've just put colour on my hair decided to try dip dye and I'm crapping my pants hope it doesn't look stupid..x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath I miss POAS lol..I'd start at 8dpo. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

ooh Cheryl I bet it will look lush!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl and bailey I'm sorry things are a bit heated between you and your ohs, I hope it improves xx

I bet it will look lovely Cheryl, you must post a pic when it's done :)

Bfn again for me this morning :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw boo for the bfn Hun. Maybe next month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh MrsD what a crock of shit! when is AF due??

Cheryl your hair looks fab! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I did ok thinking more brown next time fed up of black roots with the blonde. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh pants mrs d, your symptoms sound so good tho, maybe it's a shy one, hope so. Are you back at work today? Are you stil using bio oil on your scar? It's a third off in boots ATM, I just stocked up.

Love the hair Cheryl. Sorry you are still struggling with hubby.

Bailey what you up to today?

Cath I bet you poas early! I hope that good eggy that the dr saw on your scan got fertilised!

Starting mat leave as I mean to go, lunching!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure cath, my positive opk was 2 weeks tomorrow so af either due tomorrow or Wednesday I guess,depending on how long after my positive opk I actually Od. My luteal phase is 14 days xx

Cheryl your hair looks lovely xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Enjoy your lunch cupcake :) yup I'm back at work but not very busy. I'm not really putting anything on my scar now as I have to apply sun screen but I've stocked up on bio so will have to use it on my bump instead ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Enjoy your lunch cupcake!!! 

MrsD I love how positive you are it puts a lil smile on my face :-D 

xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hun xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I know what iv done to my foot now - pulled a bloody ligament in the sole of my foot - its absolutely killing today so iv got my foot on a hot water bottle in work hoping that helps xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope the hot water bottle helps xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Ouch cath!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I know- its really, really hurting today, gonna put some deep heat on it when I got home - one of the girls in work done it before and she said it sounds like the same thing - im walking like a freak lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

No boot camp for you this week :)

Did you have a nice lunch cupcake? 

Where is bailey today she's very quiet?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm here ladies! Been out to cheeky monkeys with df's mates wife and their 1 year old. It was fun and nice to get out, then df had Emilia for an hour on his break while I went to Asda, then me and df argued yet again coz he wants £35 to buy Xbox live when we have just spent £130 on an Xbox for him. 
So I'm in a foul mood yet again coz he just can't stop acting like a selfish teenager.

But I won't ramble on about that, you guys have heard enough of me whinging about df recently! 

Cath ouch that sounds painful Hun! Did you manage to get any deep heat?

Mrs d really big fat raspberry for another bfn, that sucks!!! Those symptoms sounded so good as well! I'm really surprised it wasn't BFP :-( 

Cupcake did you enjoy your lunch out? What did you have (I need to live vicariously through you ladies when it comes to food now coz I need to diet properly now, can't get away with saying I just had a baby anymore as it was nearly 5 months ago now!!). So describe in great detail lol!

Oh and I got another lovely side effect of being post-pregnant now, I seem to be getting slight bald patches at the front of my head where blokes normally get a receding hairline. You can't notice them when I have my hair down and straightened but seen as lazy arse can't get out of bed to give me enough time to straighten it I have to tie it back and you can see them :-( 
So he gets and Xbox and wants Xbox live and I get fat and bald patches. Seems fair. 

Sorry I'm feeling lousy today don't mean to dampen the mood.
How's everyone else's day been?


----------



## cathgibbs

Omg Bailey!!! I would kill him! Tell him to sort his priorities out! He should be getting his lazy arse up especially after last week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Rant away hun, I did about my shit holiday :(
I thought your df had grown up a bit since emilia arrived but obviously not :( he definitely needs to grow up and bloody man up and act like a father

Well I don't have any spotting which I normally get a couple of days before the witch shows up properly so there is still time for this elusive bfp 

I'm glad you had a nice time at cheeky monkeys and yay for getting an hour to yourself, even if it was just to go to the supermarket :)

Aw you poor thing with your hair, is that normal?? I thought your hair got fuller and thicker when pregnant then all the extra fell out again once you have birth, oh no mine isn't very thick, I'll be left totally bald if you lose even more :(


----------



## MrsDuck

We need a 'like' button, well said cath xx


----------



## baileybubs

He's not getting up as late as he was but still not early enough for my liking. All I am asking is for an hour before he goes to work.
I feel really conflicted right now coz I do love him to bits and its my like he's suddenly changed, he's always been like this and it never bothered me this much before I got pregnant. It feels like I have made all these changes to become a mother (and she is worth it all) but that he's not made any changes to become a father. 
Maybe it takes blokes longer to adapt it something. All I know is that I hate feeling like this all the time. It makes me feel like a right moody coz but I was in a great mod today until he asked if he could get Xbox live. I know it's not much money but I can't remember the last time I spent anything like that amount on myself, I feel guilty just buying my Avon lol!!

Anyways he's gone back to work now so I'm just trying to chill and see if he can drag his arse out of bed on time tomorrow morning lol!

How's your foot now Hun? Be careful you don't make it worse Hun, torn ligaments are so painful and hard to heal.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it was nice, and brought cake home to! Yummy!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh glad to hear that the BFP may still be on the cards mrs d!

Yeah apparently it's quite common to lose hair like this. My friend said it happened to her with both her pregnancies and it was in the same place, along the hairline like mine.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh what cake cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that posted too soon, was gonna say bailey I had mac and cheese with bacon, and brought home some chocolate torte cake for later on!

I can't believe your df, he's so frustrating!!!!!! When does he even have time to play Xbox?!? Don't worry about the hair, it's completely normal apparently, it will grown back. The sacrifice we make with our bodies to have kids is never ending isnt it. 

Mrs d I still think your gonna get a bfp, I just have this feeling.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey. ...I just wanna give you a massive cwtch! How many hours a day max does he spend with Emilia for you to have some 'you' time? I would have gone a bit nuts by now hun. Does he not realise that your body has gone through major changes for Emilia - not that you mind- but that money could have been spent o something for you ?

Foot is killing me hun :-( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd im hoping a line will suprise you tomorrow hun...got everything x for you xxxx

Ohhh cupcake sounds yumny! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm chocolate cake :)

I've just got on the scales and I've put on over half a stone in a fortnight! I'm blaming my thyroid but it's more likely down to all the croissants etc I ate in France ooops!

I was going to ask if the hair grows back, thanks for answering that cupcake :)

Cath does putting your foot in a bucket of hot water help? Hot water seems to ease most other aches and pains :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks ladies. I don't know what to do anymore. It's like we are repeating a cycle and can't get out; he does something to annoy me, he apologises, we eventually make up, he does it again! I keep wondering if its me that just needs to stop getting so annoyed all the time but then I think if he acted like a grown up I wouldn't get annoyed!

Yeah it does grow back mrs d, it's just annoying right now. 

Cath he spends about an hour with her on days when he works, but usually it's just after I have fed her so she ends up sleeping the whole time for him!
I agree with mrs d about the hot water, have you tried that? 

Mrs d croissants are worth it though, yum!!! I love them warm with real butter mmmmm


----------



## SATH

Bailey hon you have the patience of a saint. Df needs to wake up he's not a 15 year boy but a father with a beautiful fiance and daughter.!! 

Cupcake ladies who lunch you lucky lady. Yummy xx

cath ouch hope your foot is easing. Elevation and cool i always find helps.

Mrs d i think that will be your last bfp cos tomorrow me thinks a line will appear. Your symptoms and no spotting - its gotta be.

Cheryl hon how you doing. Im sure once Leo is toddling about you oh wont be able to get enough. How did the hair colouring go.

Well if i ever get preg sounds like after birth im gonna need a wig my hair is too thin now!!

Sore boobs thats it for me day 6/7 depends how you do it. I always have sore boobs im not expecting anything. Phoned gp so being referred he doesnt think it will take long fingers crossed.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Sath, I don't know now else to get through to him anymore. I feel like a broken record. 
It's funny everyone said "he'll soon change once baby comes" and "he'll be responsible once he sees that baby" buy I'm still waiting for it lol! Men eh?

Sore boobs are still a good sign though Sath, especially at 6-7 dpo coz that would be around implantation perhaps!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey it's extreme, but have you thought about giving him a scare....like going to stay with your mum for a few days, say you need a break for a few days and a some support from your mum.....might give him a kick up the butt!


----------



## baileybubs

I was considering that but it would just make me angrier that I feel I have had to leave the comfort of my own home. With having Emilia I find it hard just being at my mums for the day let alone overnight coz I like being in my own environment with her if that makes sense. And I'd kick him out lol, but that seems too extreme I think. 
I was thinking of leaving him with Emilia for the whole day but I don't know where I'd go lol!


----------



## SATH

Very good idea cupcake. Bailey you must be exhausted your doing it all yourself so a bit of tlc at your mums would do you good and give df a realisation he needs to improve his ways.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, I think I'd get more stressed at my mums Sath, love them to bits but they aren't much help either, my mum adores Emilia but only when she's not crying haha! She's never been the most maternal, god knows how she managed with me and my brother lol.


----------



## SATH

Bailey that would be good bonding all day daddy time. You could go to the pics, potter round a garden centre.

I think if i went to my mums i wouldnt get a look in i'd lose my baby. She does love her grandcats


----------



## baileybubs

Lol her grand cats I love that Sath! 

Ooooh pictures is a good idea though, and maybe a little shopping seen as he just spent £120 on an Xbox lol! Might just have to do that on weds when he's off! Although I think he has a driving lesson at 11am, maybe thurs.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you definitely have way more patience than me. I think leaving df with emilia for the whole day is a wonderful idea, that way he'd find out how hard it is and then maybe he'd be more appreciative of you xx

Sath sore boobs is a great sign, my hair is thin too, I'd love nice thick hair

Still no spotting here so who knows what tomorrow will bring


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep defo a day to yourself Hun. And warn mil that you are doing it so he can't call her up and ask her to come over and help him!!

Bailey did you wash all the lining for Emily's Moses basket? Or just the mattress sheets? It's a buffer to get it off the basket, but ill do it if I need to. I think I should?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah i washed all of it, but ours was dead easy to get off. I would say yes to washing it coz you don't know whether it's collected dust in a warehouse or been on display at any point. When she was newborn I washed everything new that she would come into contact with. Now I don't bother but her skin is far less sensitive now.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's what I thought, I just tried to get it off and I couldn't, will have to get hubby on to it. Did you wash the hood to?


----------



## baileybubs

No we didn't even use the hood, I got annoyed with it keep falling down and took it off before she was even born lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol well I might have a go, but I don't fancy taking it apart and not being able to out the hood back together!


----------



## SATH

Are insomnia and cold symptoms of bfp if so great. Feel rough. Mrs d please cheer me up with a bfp x


----------



## cathgibbs

Sath!! yep!! they most certainly are hun!! When you gonna test chick?

MrsD??! What was it today hun i hope its a BFP!

Cupcake what have you got planned today hun?

Bailey have you sorted DF out?

I was on the verge of crying 'walking/limping/hobbling' to work this am. had 3 very weird dreams last night - too early for preg symptoms but the one dream has scared me and i remember waking up crying as its something thats always on my mind and df was mean to me in my dream haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw shit dreams are horrible, bet you were glad to wake up xx

Sath oooh that sounds like a symptom to me :)

Another poo bfn for me this morning, no spotting either aaaagh what's going on??


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d what's going on I agree? That's pants, Mother Nature what are you doing?? Did you get O day right or is if possible that you O'd later? Confused.com!

Cath oh I hate those dreams that's awful! But I don't think 3dpo is too early for that symptom Hun, coz you will get that surge of progesterone etc that could be the cause of nightmares, you never know!!

And Sath yes they are preggo symptoms! Especially insomnia, I had it loads! 

Df knows I'm not amused but he's at work again today so not much chance of speaking to him. I'm off to sort out my volunteer work this morning, my mum is coming to look after Emilia. And this sounds awful but I'm excited to get out on my own! I love Emilia to bits, she's everything but even mummy's need a break sometimes I think.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw cath what was your dream about? I had a weird dream that lbcc was a lpcc! And crazy dreams are so a symptom of progesterone, I had them up to about 10 weeks! Every morning I woke up and was like 'wtf?!?'! I think you need to take your poorly foot to the docs Hun!

Mrs d, urgh bfn!!!! Sucks!! I think your meds have really fudged up your cycle :(.

Sath stuffy nose and insomnia are defo symptoms! I had that first bfp! When you testing?!?

Bailey you ok chick? Df got his lazy butt outta bed yet?

I'm going round a friends house in a bit, not seen her in ages, and am generally pottering this afternoon, washing baby bits and clothes and getting stuff together for my bag. I made a to do list of everything I need to get done and there are like 20 things on there, eek!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol wouldn't that be strange if lbcc was lpcc lol! 

Df got up on time today thankfully, but I'm still annoyed with him in general. Just feel like he doesn't get it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hmmm Mrsd WTH?! you do hear of people not getting a bfp until a few days later :-D

Bailey everyone needs some 'me' time hun so I dont blame you chick - what time you heading out?

I know - it really upset me and now its all I can think about :-( 

Someone has stole my chocolate out of the fridge in work AGAIN I swear im going to go Fallulah on them!! - Fallulah is my alter ego - shes also a psychopath! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

You go fallalulah on them cath that's not on!! I'd go mental if someone stole my chocolate!

I'm going out at 11. Looks like its gonna pour down here though :-(

Don't let your dream get to you Hun, I know that horrible feeling afterwards though, it's hard to shake


----------



## cathgibbs

they do it all the time - i dont think its anyone in my dept as they know how mental i get over my food haha! 

ohhh no - can you park near to where you have to be? you excited? 

Yeah cupcake iv booked friday off so gonna book an apt for then although i doubt my GP will do anything :-( xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I love that you have a psychotic alter ego, hilarious.

Try and forget your dream chick, doesn't mean anything at all. 

Bailey is hate that, when hubby and I fall out I have to sort it out otherwise it just eats away at me.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cupcake I have to have one lol im a little mentalist lol and its mine and DFs little code word for me to say that someone is irritating me lol 'Love I think Fallulah is popping by later! lets go!' haha! 

I know - I also dreamt my sister was preg again but with a little girl and I dreamt that the moon was soooooo close that we could see everything including other planets!! WTF haha!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey enjoy your 'you' time, what a bummer it's going to rain, I hope you find a parking space nearby

Cath haha I love it! You'll have to leave a bar of laxative chocolate in there next and see what happens ;) 

Cupcake enjoy your packing and pottering

No idea what's going on with my body but I feel shit today, I'm still at home, just trying to work up the motivation to go in


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah and does your dh think that everything's fine just because he's said sorry and its the next day so obviously you must have forgotten why you were mad? Lol.

I think I can park close cath, I am excited yeah, it's only a meeting today though but hopefully I can start next week! Yay! I'm gonna be working on the helpline!

Cath can you wait til Friday, your foot sounds in a lot of pain?


----------



## baileybubs

Hahahaha I love that idea mrs d laxative chocolate :rofl: 

And boo for feeling crap mrs d, I hope it's just another good sign


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha MrsD Ill use that next time!! have you got any signs of the witch?? I hope its a late bfp hun! 

Ohhhh exciting!!! How many hours a week??? who will look after Emilia? 

I dont know tbh hun - its absolutely killing when I walk so now im in work minus a shoe with my foot alternating between an ice pack and a hot water bottle lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath How on earth did you manage to hobble to work on and off buses and trains?

Bailey that sounds fantastic, I bet you love it

I feel really yuck I have no idea how I'm going to go another 3 weeks before getting my meds changed? I feel a bit sicky and almost like when you are tipsy and you can't quite focus correctly. I've got stomach cramps on and off but been having them for about a week and still no sign of af or a bfp


----------



## cathgibbs

With great difficulty and with tears in my eyes hun :-(

Hhmmmm arent those signs of preg aswell!? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw there's no way you can keep doing that until Friday you might be causing more damage, what if you have broken a bone? 

I have no idea cath, Ive just got to plod on I suppose and see what happens??


----------



## cathgibbs

Its fine when its off the floor and i move my foot up and down but cant move it right and def cant walk on it when its flat :-( Well i might pull a sicky Thursday and go then - cant stop bloody sneezing now cause of the ice pack haha

oh hun I hate being stuck in Limbo !! Did you take a opk after the pos one? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch!

Nope I stopped doing the opks once it went positive so it might have taken a couple of days for me to actually o after that positive opk? I really have no idea? I'm feeling less sicky now I've eaten :) 

If I haven't see bfp or af by Friday I'll try a frer. All my tests are actually out of date but the opks seem to work ok


----------



## SATH

Mrs d that sounds so like bfp symptoms to ke. I remember feelin just like that I just had to eat and eat. I dont think its the meds. Yep maybe out of date ic's?

Ive come home for lunch but now i dont wanna go back!


----------



## MrsDuck

Is the sun out sath? It's a glorious day here, everyone has buggered off coz it's so nice, I'm bored and here on my own, I might go home too


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath when are you testing? You are 8dpo right? xx


----------



## SATH

I'll test sat if af doesnt show her ugly face. I hate getting those blank tests :-( Thick cloud here but really warm. Wish I could escape had row with colleague already today! Think you should get some new tests for tomorrow when is af due?


----------



## MrsDuck

If no af or bfp on my ics I'll buy a new in date test and test with you Saturday ;) I'm guessing the witch will show for me by then :( I've no idea when she's due?? I got my positive opk 3 days later than normal but the witch is now 4 days later than normal??

Oh no I hope it wasn't a serious argument? Do you have to work closely with this colleague?


----------



## SATH

Ah that would be fab if we get to test together Cath must be similar time to! Share the same office found out she had been telling new woman how much I got paid etc etc. So i was not happy think I had alterego mo cos Im norm really placid but how dare they be discussing that. Its cos their jealous i'm the senior in the office with 2 supports. She was all i cant lie if she asks me so i asked her how much was in her back account which she wouldnt say obviously it amounts to the same thing grr rant over. I def need some sleep. I dont feel like its the month but ive thought that before fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's disgusting sath, how dare they discuss your wages, can you put in a complaint? If someone asks you direct and you answer well that's up to you, but for other colleagues to be discussing your wages I'd be livid

I think you've got great symptoms hun, I've got everything crossed for your bfp. It's got to be your month now that you are waiting on your specialist appointment ;) 

Yup cath is a few days behind you I think. You need to change your ticker :)


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Sath!!! Fallulah would def come out!!! They cant just discuss private information like that!! Bitches!!

MrsD Is right hun!! its gotta be your month now your waiting to see FS!! :-D BTW with my last preg i had no symptoms :happydance:

Yep Im 4DPO :-D My dad just told me hes been made redundant - hes 55 so not ideally employable atm although hes very highly skilled - hes a computer programmer but was an electrician, painter and decorator and something else i forgot now? Looks like DF and I are gonna have to save like a mad pair now xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath your poor dad, was he helping pay for your wedding? Double oh no!

Can he start up self employed? He sounds like he's a very practical man and should be in high demand :)


----------



## cathgibbs

He said he would but I didn't want him too I wanted me and nicky ro pay for it all but now im wondering will he be able to come as Cyprus is very expensive. .....he could do hun but I highly doubt he would I dont know why :-( feel sorry for him. Im such a daddys girl xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no your poor dad :(. Sounds like he has lots of skills tho, sure hell be fine, and your weddings still a long way off xx


----------



## SATH

Oh no Cath your poor dad. He sounds very skilled if he is in IT maybe he could go contracting thats what my stepdad did when he was in that situation and age. Pay is great but its normally down south.

Glad you guys understand cos I was starting to think i was being unreasonable. I dont trust the new girl just get vibe from her she thinks she should be paid higher the fact that shes useless doesnt mean anything. My colleague thinks shes done nothing wrong stupid cow. Oh lord I'm narky!!

Come girlies lets get us some bfp's just imagine us all preggers together how fab would that be.

Cupcake what have you been up to today. Has lbbc let his momma have some rest?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet he'll find something soon, with all his skills :)


----------



## SATH

Cath how do I add my ff chart?


----------



## cupcake1981

I visited my friend, went to Matalan, cane home and did some jobs and now at antenatal class! Not really in the spirit of chilling yet!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh poor bugger hes out of date on his regs for the electrician side. 

Ohhh Sath I honestly cant remember hun - 2 mins ill try and look now.

Wowza cupcake your sooo busy hun!! what you got planned for tomorrow??

Well ladies Fallulah is here today lol just poas at 4dpo!!? hahha W T F!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Sath - go to FF - log in - up to the top its says share- drop that down - get link? xxx


----------



## SATH

Thanks cath i'll give it a go.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake glad to hear you are enjoying your ML :)

Haha cath 4dpo :rofl:

Sath that would be great, you, cath and me all preggers at the same time :)

Cupcake what a bummer you didn't have a bump buddy :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Have any of you tried almond milk? I bought a carton to try and I love it. I just googled it and its really good for you too, bonus :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Blimey I've not been on here all night was expecting loads to catch up on!

No plans tomorrow other than I may go into town to try and get nursing bras, so I can get my bag totally packed then. Or I may spend the day on the sofa, but I feel like I should get my bag sorted 100% before relaxing?

Never had almon milk mrs d, I like soya milk tho, yum!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake yep get that bag all sorted and ready to go.

Mrs d never tried almond milk love almonds though. No sign of af? Its so strange you gotta be duffered!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

I'd get my bag packed then you can just forget about it til lbcc decides he's ready to arrive :)

Nope no spotting just a slightly milky cm?? I've got a faint line this am but I'm not hopeful it will develop being this late to start :( but I'll keep testing each am, I've only got 3 cheapies left now :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd??? poas?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

PICTURE!!! please :-D xxxx


----------



## SATH

OMG a line woo hoo. Maybe you ov'd a little later and the tests are out of date so try new test it maybe much darker!! Really hope this is it for you xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll take one later coz ill have to resize for here. I'm not getting my hopes up though unless its much darker tomorrow xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Omg I sleep in and miss this?!? I bloody knew it!! Post to FB please!!!! And look at the picture of my bfp with this pregnancy - how faint the line on my IC was and how clear the frer was!! Please go but a frer and digi today!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Agreed!!! Post to FB pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm so excited!! A line and fantastic symptoms, too much of a coincidence!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure if this will work, I emailed it to myself to try to resize??

I've got a frer and a digi but they are both out of date too haha if I've got a darker line tomorrow then I'll use the frer :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG!!!!! thats def a line!!! remeber HCG doubles 48-72 hours so if it is faint tomorrow DONT WORRY!! I dont my digi a year out of date and it still worked please do it haha xxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun that's not that faint at all!!!!! That's not even a squinter and I'm normally useless at seeing lines on bnb once pics have been resized!!! You preggo lady!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake thats what i thought!! Considering yest was a bfn and today you have this hun!!! I am soooo excited!!! xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I just sent you a FB msg showing you how faint my line was with this bfp!!


----------



## MrsDuck

It could be an evap as its not a full line I'm not getting my hopes up till tomorrow xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd do yu want me to send you some more ICs as you only have 3? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

p,s I just zoomed in on it and it most def does not look lik an evap hun!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

How long did it take the line to come up? It's pink not grey right? So probably not an evap. Will you put cath and I out our misery and do a frer or digi today pls? I can't wait until tomorrow god knows how you can!!


----------



## cathgibbs

hahahaha Totally agree with cupcake - its pink - please PLEASE PLEASE Will you do the digi or frer today pretty please xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SATH

Doesnt look like an evap to me. Looks like a great bfp. OMG i am literally smiling ear to ear. I agree with the others hurry up and test!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: be patient ladies haha it came up in a few minutes, I peed and dipped then walked it to my bedroom, then brushed my teeth, then went to check and it was there :)

Aw thanks for the offer cath but I'll do one each morning for the next 3 days then I should defo know if it's real.

I'll do a cheapie and my out of date frer tomorrow first thing if no af :) then I'll need to get an urgent drs appoint for my meds if its positive eeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I don't want to be gutted and miserable if my frer is blank today, if it isn't an evap then there's more chance of the frer working tomorrow :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh no MrsD Please do the digi today PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

:sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::muaha::muaha::muaha::muaha::awww::awww::awww::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::serenade::serenade::serenade::friends::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::devil::devil::devil::help::help::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::bunny::bunny::bunny:](*,)](*,)](*,):oops::oops::oops:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:mamafy::holly:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol at the begging cath. 

The reason I think you should do another today is this: you have a line so the idea you might be preggo is already in your head. If it is an evap, which I don't think it is, then if you tested again and nothing today, you'd know you weren't and wouldn't spend the next 24 hours thinking you are. And that line on your IC was clear as day,and would be on a frer. Plus if you poas today, that's one day earlier you see your GP, and one day earlier you get proper meds x


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree AGAIN with Cupcake - also if you POAS again today it puts us all out of our misery so we can finally congratulate us! Please dont make us wait Mrsd you know how anxious I get - I started poas at 4 dpo----- please!!

Fallulah will come out haha xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Omg, MrsD! Omg! That is no faint line, usually ppl post their faint line and I just smile and nod.... I totally see this one! Can't wait for you to do another test. I totally get your anxiety around if it is actually aBFP and testing again. Cupcake makes really good points though... Cath, on the other hand, is just begging! ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

You ladies have just had me laughing in my office, I'm getting some funny looks


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I'm very wise you should listen to my reasoning ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

You are very wise cupcake ;)

I'll see :) (that's not a promise by the way) 

Amy I love your post haha xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I need to deflect the attention away from me.......Sath have you tested? ;) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd are you planning on going home at any point today?! Please dont pee until you have a test in your hand! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Where's bailey today? She's missing all the excitement! 

Ill leave you alone now mrs d, I've made my point! But I hope that you :test:!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I want to know how bailey got on yesterday :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Im going to have to stay off here today I think - the only words I can think of are:

TEST
MRSD
PLEASE
TEST!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Im going to have to stay off here today I think - the only words I can think of are:
> 
> TEST
> MRSD
> PLEASE
> TEST!! xxx

Haha :rofl: xxxxx


----------



## SATH

Ha, nice try MrsD!!! Cath's begging almost had me reaching for a test and its too early for me!! Not really got any symptoms apart from sore boobs which I always have, not sleeping and stuffy nose but think i have cold coming. Totally get where you are coming from but cupcake is very wise hold that pee and test again. I got a preg in digi from a fainter ic than that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that gives me hope sath, I MIGHT do the frer layer then ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!!!! oohhh how much later though haha xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Sath is a smart lady... So is CAth, and Cupcake... You should listen to them... Just sayin'


----------



## AmyB1978

Really?!? No updates for 30 minutes?!? This had better mean that MrsD is off peeing on a stick and trying to figure out how to resize photos of a BFP! 

Emily has been up since jut before 3am, it's 6:15 now and she seems to be sleeping finally... I'm going to try and get some sleep... Hopefully when I wake p there will be pee stick pics! :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

OMG OMG!!! I have a lie in and miss all this!!!!!

Mrs d I concur with EVERYTHING the others have said, that is not a squinter!!! And if its an evap I swear I will eat a raw onion whole!!! (Not to be getting your hopes up too high lol) but I am pretty sure that is a BFP :bfp: !!!

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

No pressure though hehehe


----------



## baileybubs

Plus if you test again today and it is positive you could maybe get a GP appt this afternoon or first thing in the morning :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

And Sath I agree that the runny nose is most deffo a good sign, strange thing to say here but my sinuses haven't been the same since being pregnant lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

im so excited its like xmas xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know!!! And usually with this thread BFPs are like buses, none for ages then 3 at once lol!! So you and Sath better keep us updated too lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey how did your chat about voluntary work go yesterday? 
Where have you been I was banking on your support ;)

I'm trying to hold my pee in but I won't get home till 4 which means I won't get a drs appointment until tomorrow so I may as well wait until tomorrow am to test hehe

Yup bfps are like buses if mine is a bfp then sath and cath will be joining me :)


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsD please dont keep us hanging by doing the test tomorrow i cant wait that long :-( xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath I'm scared :( ignorance is bliss, seeing a blank test will be gutting :( 

Amy I hope you manage a nice sleep xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think your gonna be pleasantly suprised!!

Does hubby know/ xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I asked him to go and have a look at my stick while I was in the shower, I'd already seen the line but wondered if he'd see it. He came in and told me there is a faint line, I'm not sure he's convinced :/


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d! Sorry been having a lie in and doing some cleaning and gardening (I hate weeds they just keep on coming lol!)

Well I think you should test Hun just to see, but I totally get waiting, that's why I skipped 11dpo testing when I got mine with Emilia. 
Yours really doesn't look like an evap though. And your symptoms have been so good!

My chat went well, going back in 2 weeks to do some training.


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad your chat went well bailey! 

Mrs d how can you stand the wondering? I'd have gone mad by now.

Well I've had a successful morning, been and sorted my nursing bras, they were so helpful in mothercare, m&s were crap! X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for getting a lie in bailey :) 

Yay for getting your mat bras, so that's you all packed now then is it? 

I'm trying, not very successfully, to hold my pee. I don't want to waste my frer, I want to do that in the morning but I'll do one of my last 3 cheapies to see if it was an evap


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey glad your chat went well, does that mean you are doing it? :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhh Mrsd your a good un doing one of your ICs for us :-D

Woohoo glad it went well Bailey hun!!

Cupcake what have you got planned for the rest of this afternoon hun?

Im debating whether to go to the hospital this evening or wait until friday to go - when do you think will be most quiet?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Is it still really painful cath? I'd go tonight, Fridays are always busy in hospitals xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Killing me Mrsd - getting to the point where im crying when i get into work and crying when I get home as their when I do the most walking - ill txt DF to see if he can pick me up from the hosp or my dad - just dont wanna be stuck down there for hours & Iv got Friday off work :-( xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You don't want to spend your day off there either though. Go tonight then you've got your day off to do nice things :)


----------



## baileybubs

I agree cath go tonight Hun. Friday will be busier I would think.

Yeah I'm goin to do some telephone befriending (just chat to some older adults who might be a bit socially isolated) as well as doing some home visits once a week. Plus the woman said there'll be job opportunities in the future woo!

Yay for doing the IC mrs d!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Very true hun! ill give them both a txt now to see who the lucky man is gonna be haha ,,,,

ummmmmmmmmm soooooooooooooooooo uummmm

when you gonna use your IC?! xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds really good bailey and so rewarding, I bet you'll be brilliant at it :)

Cath when I can hold my pee in long enough :)

Let us know how you get on at the hospital xx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg what hav I missed mrs d is there a pic of the ic? When you testing again Hun?xx

Bailey tht sounds like a good opportunity for u Hun. How's Emilia?x

Aw cath hope ur ok Hun... Sounds painful. Xx

Afm af is here thank god I always forget how heavy they are tho :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I bet the witch showing up was a bit bitter sweet xx

Yup there is a pic of this am's cheapie on here and fb (not sure what page though) I was testing again tomorrow am, but the girls are gently trying to persuade me to test again NOW haha ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

likeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee right now :-D :happydance: xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah :test: :test: lol, again no pressure hehe! 

Cheryl hi! Emilia is good, she's a but cranky today but otherwise she's been doing well at the mo. Hows Leo? How's things with your dh? Me and df are sti arguing all the time.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww girls so sorry your not getting along with your DHs and df right now :-( xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw still having a love hate relationship lol.. Leo's fab he's such a cutie. Xx

:test: :test: :test: I'm wetting my pants here mrs d...:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ok ladies you were right :) my pee sticks from just now :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CherylC3

That is deo a line mrs d :happydance: :holly: I can't wait to see ur next test but I'm heading out il be looking as soon as I'm back home :) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so sorry you are both having hubby issues :( I hope when your babies are walking and doing more for themselves things will be easier :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Omfg!!!!!! Im soooooooooo happy for you!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lok at the line on the frer!!!! Wowza!


----------



## MrsDuck

I guess I should phone the dr


----------



## MrsDuck

cathgibbs said:


> Lok at the line on the frer!!!! Wowza!

Haha I thought that, it came up immediately :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Amazing! !!! Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Omg mrs d congrats lady u deserve this so much :) :) :)


----------



## CherylC3

Here my tests from being pregnant with Leo urs are much darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh my Cheryl I can't believe you got a 2-3 weeks on the digi but hardly a line on the others


----------



## SATH

OMG mrs d you fertile little monkey that line is super dark woo hoo! This is it your rainbow I'm so happy for you, you deserve this. Yep phone dr and get your levels done.

Cath get down the hosp fri will be a nightmare.


----------



## baileybubs

Yes yes yes yes yes!!!!! Sooooooo so so so happy yay!!!! I can't type quick enough!! (For any of you who have ever seen scrubs I'm doing my "I told you so" dance lol). 

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Get that dr called mrs d!!!! 

Over the moon for you I really am, I'm tearing up!!!! Eeeeeeeek!!!! 

And they are like buses!!! Sath and cath yours are coming too I can feel it in my waters! The universe is paying attention to this thread again yay!!!

Seriously I think I'm so excited I could throw up lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And as for my df he's slowly making up for stuff, we are getting along but with like an unspoken knowledge of things not being perfect but the good thing is we are both trying. It sometimes the way it goes in relationships isn't it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't get in to see the dr for bloods til 9am Friday so Friday it is then yay

Sath and cath I NEED you to join me xxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

:test: :test: :test:

Hospital bags packed!! Lbcc I am ready for you!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake she tested lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my I just missed loads of posts!!!!!

Aaaarrrrrggghhhh!!!!! I bloody knew it!! That frer line is amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## baileybubs

It looks like my frer did at 12dpo that one mrs d. Have you told dh yet? 

Df is putting Emilia to bed so I have a lovely glass of red vino :wine: :drunk: then we are gonna have our film night and hopefully we can feel a bit better with each other. Thing is, I do all this complaining about him but I still love him more than anything (except Emilia of course). When I compare df to my ex-husband he is a saint!! And as much as we fall out and bicker I honestly can't wait to have another baby with him! Strange isn't it? I think I need to stop moaning about stuff so much and look at my life from a different perspective and focus on how great my life is. 

I'm so excited about these BFPs (yes I am already counting Sath and caths coz they MUST be coming!!)


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d you need to tell the ladies on the fb group who haven't been on here, I don't wanna tell them coz its your good news, but I'm dying for them to know lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I bet you can't believe it can you! What did hubby say?!?


----------



## SATH

Bailey sounds like a lovely evening ahead enjoy. We're goin to pics to see lone ranger cant say im keen. Yay for new positive attitude with df.

Cupcake glad your bag is all set now just waiting for lbbc.

Mrs d hope you have some company soon but right now Im on cloud 9 for you x


----------



## baileybubs

So what have you got in your hospital bag then cupcake? 

Ooooh I'd love to see Lone Ranger, purely because I am in love with Johnny Depp lol! Let me know if it's any good!
Have you had any other symptoms to add to insomnia and runny nose?


----------



## SATH

Johnny Depp is lush but not sure of film. No real symptoms occasional cramps/twinge but that could just be af coming. Will see what next couple of days bring.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath I think insomnia and snottiness are great symptoms!

Lol it's a lot, I can't under pack!

My bag:

Bikini top for water birth if possible
Crappy nighty to give birth in if pool not available
2 bf pyjama tops
Pair of pj bottoms
BFing nightdress in case I have catheter and can't wear pj bottoms
Light dressing gown
Towel
Slippers
BFing bras
Bump band to hide mummy tummy
Leggings and top to wear home
Pants - disposable and cheap non disposable
Maternity pads
Nipple cream
Breast pads
Toiletries including dry shampoo and toothbrush and deodorant for hubby
Notes
Phone charger
Tens machine (need more batteries)

Baby's bag:

4 baby gros (all up to 10lb but 2 are are bigger lol)
4 vests same sizes
2 pairs scratch kits
2 hats
1 pair of booties
Little jacket for bringing him home in
Cellular blanket
3 muslins cloths
Pack of newborn nappies
Pack of wipes
Pack of cotton wool
Blue Bunny 

Still got to get snacks and energy food but if it didnt happen wouldn't matter, there's a great shop on site. 

What have i forgotten?


----------



## SATH

Wow that is some list. I'm so glad i'll be able to get you guys to help me!!


----------



## baileybubs

My only thing I would add is maybe music player lol, but I only say that because we ended up listening to the radio and I wished I'd taken my docking station for my iPhone but that's not really essential lol.
Oh and nappy bags. Make sure you have lots of maternity pads, and I mean lots lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I have 1 pack in my bag, and 2 more at home. Do I need to take more than 1 in with me?

If rather listen to the radio tbh, if I bring the docking station hubs will want some crap that he wants to listen to on his iPod!


----------



## baileybubs

Depends how many is in a pack, I used 1 pad every 1-2 hours but they say there can be more bleeding initially after a c section. 

And yeah we actually were laughing at the songs that came on the radio, at one point "I want to break free" came on lol, I found that quite funny!


----------



## cupcake1981

10 in a pack. If I run out would the hospital not give me some until hubby could bring me more up? Thanks for the nappy bag tip, packed some now!

The baby has hiccups in my bum at the moment, that's weird!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they should Hun but the hospital ones are naff lol. 

Does he have hiccups a lot? They feel weird don't they? Emilia still gets them loads now lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah a couple of times a day, it's so weird I could feel it in my bum so much, maybe he's got lower?

Maybe ill pack another pack then to. 

Mrs d are you and hubby celebrating?


----------



## MrsDuck

No not out celebrating, hubby just talked me into going for a quick spin in the boat, back now.

Cupcake yay for being all packed and I will be asking you for that list again when my time comes :) 

Bailey yay for date night in, I hope things get easier for you and df xx

Sath enjoy your date night out, I hope the film is good 

Cath have you been to the hospital, how is your foot? 

Haha that sounds funny you've got hiccups in your bum :)

I will update the FB group in a minute bailey :) I just feel a bit bad that I've started ttcing again and catch the very first month back at it when lots of ladies have been trying for ages :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't feel bad Hun you deserve all the good fortune you get! You had cancer for goodness sakes, no one will begrudge you your bfp!!! And I caught 1st month both times after Mcs.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I love your pics of emilia standing up :) so cute xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, she's got such strong legs its untrue! She's really tiring herself out coz she keeps wanting to stand though bless her!

I'm sure the other ladies don't begrudge you at all Hun, you've been through so much. So have all the ladies on this thread and I know everyone is just super excited for you. 

What had hubby said?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey mrs d your preggggers!!!!!!!! You need a ticker now chick!


----------



## baileybubs

And 2 more days til you are full term cupcake eeeeek!! Well one really!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know! Mental huh!!!!!

I'm in a good not scared place right now, hope it stays that way!


----------



## SATH

Well that was successful film sold out nothing else on till late so back home.

Mrs d dont you dare feel bad you OMG so deserve this. I am so happy for you and your positive attitude has been an inspiration. You gotta do a digi tomorrow to see those magical words xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've just asked df if I ever seemed scared about giving birth and he said no, he said I mentioned from time to time "omg I have to give birth" but never really seemed scared. I think I had my little moments but most of the time I think I was just ready to get her here safe and well so I was ready for it, if that makes sense. In a way I was excited too. I was looking forward to the experience. Even on the day I went into hospital I remember thinking "yay this is it!!". 

And I know that even after things didn't go my way and I felt a bit bad for a while after because I didn't get to have an active birth, I still think next time I will be excited too rather than scared.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's poop Sath! But seen as you didn't want to see it anyway I guess that's good! Do you do orange Wednesdays? 

We are finally watching x men first class again with what is hopefully a working DVD lol!

Sath I think you have a super positive attitude as well Hun, I think you all do. I can be such a negative nancy at times and think I need to be more positive about things. But lack of sleep tends to kibosh it sometimes lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd please don't feel bad hun!!! You've waited a long time for this...you've been to hell and back and you most certainly deserve it! Our time will come but for now I am sooooooo happy for you :-D :-D :-D 

No didn't go :-( thought of waiting till god knows when was annoying me lol. I think it may be getting better. 

Whats everyone up too? ??? Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Cath I'm waggling my finger at you!! You should take tomorrow off sick Hun and rest your foot, don't wanna do anymore damage to it Hun. Is df taking good care of you and suitably running around carrying out your every whim??


----------



## cupcake1981

I have defo had my scared moments, ESP when I thought he was gonna be big, and I have a friend that keeps telling me he's gonna be massive, but I'm ignoring it as I don't think he will. I'm guessing about 8lb 8. Started the hypno again today so that might help. But I guess I'm not dreading it so I must be feeling ok about it, ATM anyway!

I've been banished to the bedroom cath so hubby can watch footy! How's the foot now?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you lot forced me into doing the frer and now you are starting on the digi haha ;) I'm keeping that to see the magic 3+ :) 

Thank you for getting me to test, otherwise I wouldn't have done it till tomorrow and I probably wouldn't have got a drs appointment until Monday then

I will do a ticker soon ;) 

2 days cupcake wow where has the time gone?

Sath oh no what a bummer, what are you going to do instead? Is there a good film on tv that you can watch instead? 

Bailey you must be brave, I'd be pooping myself (sorry up cake) 

Cath I need an update on your foot????


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath you posted before me. Aw thanks hun xxxxx
Nooooo I can't believe you didn't go tonight, what if you've broken it?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cupcake. .....we need a new pic of bump!!! How many times a week will you do hypno for hun?

I know I should go but I hate going to drs and hosp as I feel im wasting their time but if its still sore tomorrow ill go as I have no work so dont care if its late :-D keep twisting my ankle so I think its a muscle problem.

Arghhh cupcake......banished to the bedroom! I hope your keeping yourself entertained!

Whats everyone's plans for bank hol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol mrsd I thought you were gonna give me a virtual slap I waa begging so much haha....I told df about you too and he was happy aswell bless him :-D 

I don't think its broke hin...starting to swell a lil and a weird vein has popped up around my ankle I think its ligament damage but do think I need crutches for a few days to take pressure off it. ..

Xxx


----------



## SATH

Yep orange wed i was kinda relieved but if its still on next week we'll be going i expect. Enjoy xmen dont get me thinking bout that wolverine again yummy 

Cath tut tut you need to get it checked out.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake has promised me a bump pic on Friday cath coz she's officially full term then :) 

Better to get it checked cath you never know :(

We were going to go camping on another island but it's looking a bit windy and I don't want a lumpy bumpy boat crossing so not sure now. 

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## baileybubs

I wouldn't be too sure cath, I did a similar thing and it turned out I had a fractured metatarsal, it was a teeny tiny break in a bone but caused my ankle to swell. Please take the day off work tomorrow and go to hospital if its no better Hun.

And cath I told my df too and he was dead happy for you mrs d! I talk to him about all you guys (hope you don't mind lol!). He keeps saying one day we should all meet up, that would be awesome!

I'm glad you managed to get a drs appt so soon then mrs d. Our begging paid off lol! Is dh excited?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless you df cath, thank you caths df :) 

I'd defo keep your weight off it. Your foot sounds like my nans ankle when she broke it, she had a weird vein thing appear??

Haha a virtual slap :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

See cath both me and mrs d's nan had broken it! You should get it checked Hun. I had to wear this awesome boot thingy that I called my magic boot lol! Coz it was such a small fracture I didn't need a cast.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry Sath hun what were you gonna watch? ?

Oohhhh I thought she had said full term but couldn't remember yayy!

How you feeling mrsd? Hows hubby?? I hope the weather improves so you can go hun. I envy your lifestyle hun it sounds fab!

We got someone to come and dig up the garden Friday then literally demolish it so bang goes Bristol zoo....plus df has his SA so a weekend of being confined to the sofa with Netflix! Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's sweet of your df too bailey, thank you

I definitely think we should meet up :) 

I think it's starting to sink in for my dh now, I was watching corrie earlier and he told me to stop brainwashing the baby haha

I was hoping for a drs appointment tomorrow but I couldn't as I need bloods drawn so Friday it is


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I'm glad you listened to us to! I told you I was wise lol! And it's great you have appointment so soon!

Cath agree with the others, rest it and go get it checked tomo. Ill do a full term pic on Friday. I think it's dropped a bit, but who knows.

Bailey we should defo all meet up!

My :holly: have gotten really sore again. Is this a milk/colostrum thing?


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe stop brainwashing the baby I love it!! Yay!! 

Sath I know wolverine is only in this briefly, but I'm too busy drooling over James McAvoy mmmmmm


----------



## baileybubs

It could be cupcake, mine went sore towards the end. Then really hard about 4 days after birth. Have you got lasinoh cream?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha awww bless him! Brainwashing with corrie is good tho haha

I will go ladies honestly :-D 

Cupcake I cant wait for the pic :-D :-D :-D xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Right lovely ladies. .im off to do my 30 day challenge then some cwtching with df :-D 

Shall speak tomorrow :-D xxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath what a bugger, you won't be able to walk around the zoo boo :( when is df's SA? What are you doing to your garden, I thought you had finished it? 

A baby is going to be a shock to our lifestyle defo, our life is very boating orientated

Cupcake how did you get on with the no shaving?? I keep forgetting to ask you

Also how much bigger have your boobs got?

I'm obsessed with boobs I know, bailey have yours shrunk back to your normal size now? :holly:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep it's packed in my bag, was thinking of starting using it next couple if weeks tho to toughen my nips up a bit, apparently that can help?


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night cath, enjoy your cwtch :) xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm still shaving mrs d, I don't do hairy pits. Legs on the other hand, are impossible now almost, the are patchy to say the least!

Well I bought 36 E nursing bras which are a cup bigger than now.

Mrs d a baby will be a shock. I sometimes wonder how well adapt!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm a 36E now!

Would you trust your hubby to shave them haha not sure I would mine :)


----------



## baileybubs

You find ways to adapt and then wonder what life was ever like before lol! It can be hard as you know from my moaning, but the good is so much better lol!

My boobs are back to normal in a way. They seem saggier now lol! And my nipples are still huge! But bra size is back to before.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I didn't trust my df too lol! I just didn't care lol!

Mine were 34F before and were 36GG at the end. Now back to 34F.


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg 36GG!

I've only got a short body I'll be all boobs and bump :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that was me mrs d, I looked like a weeble (you know the weebles that wobble but don't fall down lol)


----------



## SATH

Bailey i broke my 5th metatarsal years ago how spooky. I did it in Lindo Rhodes refused to go to dr so it would never heal so got a nice screw in there - see cath you need to get it checked!

Lol mrs d baby brainwashing could be worse mine would be a little kardashian! You'll have a little water baby. We love our hols so baby will def change our lifestyle.

Watching dvd of bourne legacy in to make up for no pics and big bag of maltesers


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol mrs d your boobs are gonna be huge!!

I might have to resort to hubby doing it in a few weeks if I can't. I need to sort my lady garden out to but I can't see it so easier said than done!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I definately gave up on my lady garden cupcake lol! No way was I trusting df with a razor down there lol!!

And Sath, mmmmm Matt Damon yum! Still not as yummy as Johnny Depp lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Lol that was me mrs d, I looked like a weeble (you know the weebles that wobble but don't fall down lol)

 :rofl:



SATH said:


> Bailey i broke my 5th metatarsal years ago how spooky. I did it in Lindo Rhodes refused to go to dr so it would never heal so got a nice screw in there - see cath you need to get it checked!
> 
> Lol mrs d baby brainwashing could be worse mine would be a little kardashian! You'll have a little water baby. We love our hols so baby will def change our lifestyle.
> 
> Watching dvd of bourne legacy in to make up for no pics and big bag of maltesers

Haha a little Kardashian. We like our hols too, that's going to have to change :( yay for a big bag of maltesers :) enjoy your dvd


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha hubby is definitely NOT going anywhere near my lady garden with a razor!


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you just leave it for labour bailey? Tempted to wax as I used to anyway, but just on front of a mirror lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I'm off to watch some tv, I'll be frying the poor baby with the amount of time I've been on here with wifi ;)

Have a lovely evening ladies xxxx


----------



## SATH

Lol all this weeble and lady garden. No way would i let my oh near me with a razor! Dont they do a mum to be pamper days thats what i'll do all waxed and tidy garden!


----------



## cupcake1981

Night mrs d! Go dream of your rainbow! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Night mrs d! And yay once again!

Nah cupcake I left it, I figured the doctors and midwives have seen it all. Plus I had never waxed before so I didn't think it would be wide to start whilst pregnant lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah sure they have. Ill maybe have a little go.


----------



## baileybubs

I think I recall having a little go with a razor but think I just made it all patchy as I couldn't reach all places lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha! 

I'd go get it waxed but I HATE laying on my back at the moment, and I'd be so embarrassed for a therapist to have to see it lol!


----------



## baileybubs

It would seem Emilia has other thoughts on me and df having time to chat and go over stuff, she's woke up and won't settle! Df is up there trying to get her to go to sleep, bless her she sounds so tired but can't get back to sleep.
I can just hear her through the monitor making little grumbly cries and whines, awwww wanna go up and help but I know df needs to be able to do it without me!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah gotta let him Hun, hard as it is, good for him to see how hard it is!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw I hate tht bailey I find it hard to take a step back and .et hubby do things.x

Cupcake I got waxed 2 wks before and was hairy by the time Leo came but I was so para about my hairy foof before hand and its the last thing u think about when ur in hospital u leave ur dignity at the front door lol..x

Hey sath when will u be POAS? I hav a feeling u and cath will be next. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Cheryl your about the 3rd person to tell me that recently, that you leave your dignity at the door! I hate the thought of that!


----------



## CherylC3

Honestly cupcake dh had to come into the toilet with me as I cudnt walk with the drugs and he was having to take my pad off for the midwife and put a fresh one on my pants as Leo had poohed inside me.x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah remember my df mentioned how I had pooped on the bed too (sorry cupcake!) it's not pleasant to think about but at the time you really won't care about anything cupcake honestly! You could have stripped me naked and paraded me in front of everyone I knew and I wouldn't have given a damn lol! But the doctors care even less than you do, they have their job to to and that's it. Just gotta remember why you are there and none of it will bother you.

Df is still up there with her! Just made a bottle for her coz I don't know any other way she will settle. She isn't crying much but just doesn't want to go to sleep!


----------



## AmyB1978

:happydance: mrsD woooooooohooooooooo wooooooohooooo yayayayayayayayayayaya aooooowooooooo so so so so happy for you! It's been a long time coming.... -<3


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you girls made me laugh, the things our men don't even have to think about

Thanks Amy xxxx
Is Emily crawling now?


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope I don't care at the time, I hate taking my clothes off in front of people!

Mrs d has it sunk in yet? Did you wake up this morning and the first thing you thought was, I'm pregnant!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes I think I did :) it's a nice feeling, I just hope it all works out this time

What are you up to today? Anything nice planned? It's meant to be 30+ degrees today


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm sure it will, there's no reason it won't. Will you get an early scan or anything this time?

It feels hot here to, supposed to be about 24, not a fan! At least at work there was air con! I think the health visitor is doing her home visit today, I say I think as it was arranged ages ago and I meant to call and check yesterday and never got round to it. Other than that think I might just chill!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you, have your first chill out day. I didn't realise the health visitor visited before baby was here. Sit with all the windows open, there is meant to be a breeze so as long as you aren't in the sun you should be ok :) 

My dr is doing my full booking in tomorrow as well as checking my bloods so I don't know what the hospital will decide from his forms. I expect with my past mcs, my age and now my thyroid problems I'll be a higher risk pregnancy??? Hopefully that will mean more scans :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning Ladies!!

I hope you get more scans MrsD!! More times seeing bubs!!! eeekkkk im still soooo excited for you!!

Cupcake chill in the house with the fan on you hun and watch crap tv and eat lots of nice stuff hun :-D

xxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah you may well be, I hope you get more care, and I'm sure you'll sail through to 12 weeks with the right meds.

Cath how's the foot today?

Yeah HV is just coming to meet me and I imagine have a discreet nose about my home to make sure I'm not a crack whore or have 100 cats ir anything. I just hoovered and am so hot now! It's defo a warm one!!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

I think its a bit better today hun tbh but im not 100% sure lol walked on my tiptoes since I got up so we shall see! I got a real fuzzy mouth today - like iv been drinking last night.

I bet your house is sparkling clean hun - you dont seem the type to have a dirty house lol what time is she coming over? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath I had that eeek! I've got everything crossed that you and sath are joining me in the duffered club this month :)

I keep going to the toilet to wipe because I feel like something is squelching out and it's tons of milky cm, is that normal? It's unnerving coz I keep thinking I'm going to find blood :( 

Cath pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease go to the hospital and get your foot checked. You don't want to leave it and end up doing more damage xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha 100 cats or a crack whore. I'm sure your house is squeaky clean, not like mine haha


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not sparkling lol, but it's cleaner than some of my friends houses!

I think you shoulda taken today off to get it checked out Hun, it's been painful too long now x


----------



## cupcake1981

Loads of cm is totes normal, I know what you mean about panicking about blood, I remember being the same, just wear a liner. In fact you'll prob need to your whole pregnancy, can't remember when I last didnt!

I bet yours is immaculate mrs d!


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh MrsD milky cm is a good sign hun!! - isnt that progesterone??

Ahhh its turning me sick its making me feel like i havent brushed my teeth properly eurgh! Hopefully we wil be joining you soon hun!! what are you doing today? what time is your apt tomorrow?

Crazy cat woman - i hope your gonna relax until she arrives?? 

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies mrs d thts normal Hun I went to the loo a million times looking for blood. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh great cupcake thanks, I was hoping it was just going to be during the early stages :( well surprisingly I feel very positive about this pregnancy, it feels totally different, last time I didn't feel any different, this time I've got all this cm, my boobs are killing me, my nipples feel like they are sunburned and I feel really sicky although haven't been sick, I hope these are positive signs :) 

Haha cupcake no my house is never immaculate, oh except when the inlaws are due over haha ;) 

Cath are you going to the hospital tonight pleeeeeeeeeeease ;) I'm getting my own back now ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Arghhhh Mrsd thats great!! Maybe the break was what your body needed although it had gone through some major shit maybe it just needed a break from ttc so you can carry your forever baby!!!! 

hahaha I will if its still hurting hun - I think it might be getting a tad better!! xxx


----------



## SATH

Mrs d it is all going to work out this time I can just feel it. What a lovely time of year you'll be popping too! 

Ha cupcake you def cant be a crazy cat lady thats me. I had quite a lovely conversation with my little Madeline today she has promised no more mice! 

Hows the foot Cath? 

Cheryl how doing fun. What are you and Leo up to today.

Im trying v hard not to symptom spot it could all be bit of cold or progesterone cream. Today i think i had bit of nausea, not sleeping, crazy dreams when asleep, funny smell stuffy nose but can smell perfume coffee etc in a second! No cramping at all. Boobs still esp the nips. No temp drop. So much for not symptom spotting  Af due 2mz i think so will see if temp drops 2mz hope at least the cream will lengthen lp then im a step in the right direction!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm ill sickness and a dodgy tummy so had to cancel my play date with my friend who has a little girl.. But she then called me and told me she has breast cancer I can't believe it I'm so shocked she's so young but she hopes they hav caught it early enuf. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath your symptoms are EXACTLY the same as mine, are you mega ratty too? I really think this is your bfp :) if the witch is due tomorrow test woman! :test: it's my turn now haha

Hi Cheryl are you having a nice day? How is your weather? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I'm so sorry for your friend, I really hope they caught it early. I hope you feel better soon too :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks mrs d I'm hopin so 

Im so excited about this thread the now I'm hoping lots of bfps to follow x


----------



## SATH

Oh cheryl hon thats awful. Really hope they have caught it early and she'll be fine. Hope u feel better too.

I was mega ratty earlier in the week ok no well except that i had rant at smokers outside office. Might test tomorrow but its prob too early cos i norm have af 10 dpo. Hope we can all be bump buddies if i cant im hoping cath will then i can be month behind x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed sath xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, again, woooohoooo!

Sath and CAth, your symptoms sound great, can't wait for you to test!

CAth, get your foot looked at, woman! It's been too long!!! It only feels better cause you don't want to go get it looked at! ;) 

Cheryl, sorry you aren't feeling well and sorry to hear about your friend. I hope Leo is doing well.

Cupcake, take it easy... Nap, read a book, go potty by yourself... All those things that are about to become impossible for the next few years. ;) can't wait to see the bump pic. I hope your HV visit goes well.

Bailey, Amelia is getting soooo big! I love the picture of her standing. It's exciting that the volunteer job might lend itself to a paid job! Hope you and DF are doing better... A baby definitely changes things. 

Emily and I are doing well. She's not crawling yet but can sit up on her own, I have to help her up, she can't get to sitting on her own, it she sits for quite awhile before toppling over. She is trying to crawl, getting her head up nice and high, her chest off the ground, and trying to pull her legs under her, but she isn't there yet. She is rolling, both ways, with precision and starting to babble more... She just recently figured out how to smack her lips and blow raspberries. She is doing much better with sleep MOST nights but still isn't much of a napper. We've made some Mommy/kid friends and go and do something, with them or on our own, ptty much every day of the week so we are quite busy. I love being a Mama... It's harder then I ever would have imagined but also so so rewarding.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath the rattyness is a sure symptom! It always is for me anyway.

Mrs d I think you know when it's going to work out. Although I was terrified all trough 1st tri, I think I knew it would be ok, but never really let myself believe it. Plus that line was amazing and your symptoms are great!!!

Cath get that foot looked at!

Hey Amy! Sounds like Emily's doing really well! 

Afm I'm really cross, I washed all the moses bedding last night and the hood cover has just completely fallen apart!! I tried to mend it but everyone I looked at at I found new tears. So cross. Have just had to go on eBay and order a replacement. I knew that bounty offer was too good to be true!


----------



## baileybubs

Afternoon ladies!

Hope you are all well today!

Sath the smelling things really strong was a big symptom for me too!! Are you peeing more often? When will you test?

Cath rest that foot lady!!! Can't believe you went to work!

Cheryl I'm so sorry about your friend, I hope she is ok Hun. 

Cupcake that sucks about the Moses basket Hun. We never used the hood though, it just got in the way so I'd be tempted not to bother replacing it. And have a rest day Hun!! Stop cleaning and chill lol! My HV never came to see me til she was born.

Mrs d yeah tonnes of creamy cm is really normal. I remember having loads of it too! Still so excited for you yay!! These will probably be the longest 12 weeks of your life but I'm sure it will all go well.

Amy glad to hear Emily is doing so well! Emilia can roll from front to back but not the other way lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl I meant to say sorry about your friend to, how old is she? It's so scary :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath :test: as cupcake said to me your symptoms are too good for you not to get a bfp :) 

Oh no cupcake that's bad, can you not get a free replacement from where you bought it from as it is obviously a defect? 

Afm I feel as sick as a dog, just been for lunch with my dad and tried to eat a tuna sandwich and I thought I was going to be sick. I went to the toilet twice but managed not to actually throw up, I have a feeling it's going to be a long 12 weeks :sick:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww cheryl so sorry to hear about your friend hun :-( :hugs: Life is a crock of shit at times

Awww Cupcake no way!!! thats rubbish hun!! where did you get it from??

Amy im so glad you have made new friends hun :-D Have you got any play dates coming up??

Sath your symptoms sound fab hun!!! im excited for you to test!!

Bailey did you and df manage to chat after last night?

MrsB how you feeling hun?

xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd excuse me being an absolute bitch but im loving the fact your feeling sick hun!! I always match that to a good pregnancy! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Amy I'm glad you have made lots of new mama friends, enjoy your play days :) 

Haha thanks cath xx

Cath is your ticker correct are you 6dpo?


----------



## cathgibbs

sure is chick- if my temp is wrong then its 8dpo cause on CD15 thats when i got ov pains and ewcm and hso cp etc so we shall wait and see  

xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d I hope you don't suffer like Cheryl and I did, I really feel for you, morning, well all day sickness is so awful. Must be a boy. All I can say is stay away from string smells and flavours, and get some salt and vinegar crisps in your desk at work as they will save your life when it's bad. And eat cold fruit like grapes and drink icy water. 

Basket and stand were on a bounty offer. I don't mind that much as the basket and stand were like £45, and the padding I've added and replacement linings were only £20, so all in all it's still only cost £65, and you wouldn't get a basket and stand for that at mamas and papas.

Cath when you testing?


----------



## cupcake1981

And it will last until 12 weeks if your lucky.....I think Cheryl and I suffered until about 15/16 weeks.....sorry xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d, sorry you are feeling so sick! I was really lucky and that was the one symptom I never had, in either pregnancy. I've heard crackers can also be good for nibbling on. 

Cupcake that still sucks though that it wasn't in good order. What a pain!

Cath yeah when are you testing, actually that's a silly question I bet you already have haven't you lol? How's the foot doing?

Cheryl how's Leo doing with weaning? Have you started now? My MIL keeps telling me I should give Emilia rusks but I really don't think she needs them yet. 

Sath I agree you should test too :test: :test: :test: lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah cath when you testing? ;)

That's not so bad then cupcake, but still annoying :( 

Thanks for the tip on salt and vinegar crisps although the thought of that at the moment makes me want to :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sorry I am also super excited that you feel so sick mrs d lol, but you know I mean that in a good way lol


----------



## cupcake1981

If your like mrs d, the thought of anything will make you feel sick, but they will help I promise. Especially s & v square crisps lol!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d so glad to hear your feeling a bit green it's a really good sign. Can't see you going out on the boat for a while.

Not long till you can test Cath I have a good feeling and Mrs d needs a buddy.

I'm gonna test in the morning if no temp dip but I reckon my symptoms are cos I'm sickening for something rather than bfp. Got stinking headache now so gonna have a lie down I reckon the witch will appear tomorrow got that pre af feel hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised I'm convinced you are going to get a bfp :) :test: :test: :test:


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, it could also be a girl, I threw up at least once pretty much every day the Entire pregnancy! My saving grace was sweet iced tea... Not sure if you have it there but it is sugary iced tea... I limited how often/how much I drank of it because of the caffeine but it helped me feel soooo much better. Make sure you eat little amounts often as well, even if you don't feel like it as keeping tummy from being completely empty and blood sugar from getting too low helps. I'm also excited, in the most loving way possible, that you are sicky!


----------



## MrsDuck

I actually feel quite relieved I feel sicky, but not sure I actually want to be sick or feel this way for my entire pregnancy. I've got my drs appointment tomorrow at 9am :)

What's everyone up to tonight?

We've just been for a brrrrrrrr cold swim in the sea, it seemed freezing tonight


----------



## cathgibbs

Evening ladies!

Amy how are you hun? Manage a good nights sleep?

Cupcake did hv call?

Sath I think you'll be pleasantly surprised too hun iv got everything x xxxxx

Mrsd I bet that swim woke you up!!!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey when did you say you stsrt your voluntary work hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

It did cath, it must have taken me AND hubby about 20 mins to actually get in and swim

How is the foot tonight? Are you still going to get it looked at tomorrow? 

Oh yes cupcake did she arrive? 

Amy thanks for the tip


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies

I'm watching Harry potter again lol

I'll be doing my voluntary work on Mondays so starting not next week coz its bank hol but the week after.

Mrs d well done on getting in the sea!!! Crazy lady lol!!

Sath I think it will be a BFP too!

Amy have you started weaning Emily yet? 

Cath how's the foot doing?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah for feeling sick mrs d my sickness went at 14 wks.. All day sickness sucks but its great news..x

Hey Amy thts great Emily is sleeping a bit better. X

Cupcake can't believe ur basket bedding has torn thts shocking..x

Cath I was proper lmao at ur status on Facebook with ur txts..x

Sath I'm excited for u testing Hun..x

Well thts Leo down for the night I'm still it hardly eaten all day. My friend is 33 so young but we're hoping everything will be under control. X


----------



## MrsDuck

33 is so young, I hope they've caught it in time. Yay for getting Leo down early :) now get yourself some dinner xx


----------



## cupcake1981

So funny Amy that you wanted sweet stuff to stop your sickness, I completely went of anything sweet, in fact I don't think I ate chocolate at all first tri, think my early sickness has helped me not gain too much weight, altho making up for it now!

Cheryl are you feeling better now? I hope you friend will be ok, I'm sure she will, early diagnosis means that cancer survival rates are soooooo high now.

Yes the HV came at 11 this morning. She was nice, am they basically just come round to work out if the baby is at any sort of risk, and I think she was quite satisfied that lbcc is very much loved and wanted lol! 

Cath are you taking that poorly foot to the hospital tomorrow? Are you testing tomo?

Mrs d are you still feeling icky? Like the other days its such a great sign.

Bailey that's great news about your voluntary work.

Sath I hope you see a bfp tomorrow! We need another run of them!

My friend from work came round tonight for dinner and to drop off my staff order. She just left to go swimming, and now I can finally chill!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad the health visitor was nice, will you have the same one throughout?
Yay for finally getting to chill :) 

Yup feeling shite :( I haven't actually been sick though so that's good :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes apparently it will be the same one who visits all thru early childhood

Sometimes being sick was a relief to me, you get used to it when it happens several times a day!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no don't say that!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good that you aren't seeing someone different each visit :)


----------



## cupcake1981

It's reassuring Hun, horrid at the time but you'll be grateful of it!


----------



## CherylC3

I'm still feeling not right :( 

Mrs d I hated my all day sickness but was such a relief at the same time I remember running away from clients shouting I need to go to ur toilet I'm pg and going to be sick tht was when I was trying not to tell anyone. X

Cupcake glad u like ur health visitor I really never liked mines until she came tues and she was really nice plus I felt bad cos my day let gus in by mistake and she totally shat her pants I was trying not to laugh. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl have you managed to eat something? 
Haha about your HV and gus

Cupcake I'll be waiting on your bump pic tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsDuck

How did you keep it from your work cupcake? 
I felt a little sicky yesterday, but really sicky today so I'm guessing it is quickly going to get worse :(


----------



## CherylC3

I hade mince and potatoes and it ran right thru me :( I feel like I've lost a stone today. Away to try and sleep it off before Leo starts waking me up every hour the joys..x

Night peeps. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Night Cheryl, I hope you feel better tomorrow xx

I'm shattered too, I think I'm off to bed. Night night xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d you might need to remind me about the pic tomo lol I have porridge for brains.

I told my line manager who is a good friend anyway and she had guessed from how rough I was (plus she knew about Mcs). I didn't do a great job of hiding it it but most of my closer friends who knew about my Mcs didn't ask me as they figured I was keeping it quiet for a reason, so in answer to your question, erm I don't know! Family I avoided where I could, but luckily I'm the loner in the family so no one really noticed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't worry I'll be reminding you tomorrow ;) 

Mmm so it's going to be difficult to keep it quiet damn


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm not gonna lie to you it will be hard x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies long time no speak, its good to read your all doing good , I've popped in from time to time to have a read and am so pleased to be able to say Congratulations MrsD you so deserve your bfp and in the nicest way ,may your nausea continue to reassure you xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey maryanne, hope you are ok? Nice to hear from you, we'd love to hear how your getting on x

I have been awake since 3:15. Urgh :(

However.....I'm full term!! Yippee!!!!!

Mrs d hope your docs appointment goes well, it's at 9 right? Are you sick today?


----------



## baileybubs

I've been awake since 5.30 again Cupcake! Little missy decided it was time to get up! She's done well though. She didn't wake up at all so I can't complain! 
Is it insomnia keeping you up or just generally uncomfy?
Yay for being full term woohoo!!!!

Hi maryanne! Hope you have been well Hun!


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## SATH

Good luck at the doctors today mrs d. I think ms this early is a great sign really strong pregnancy. Good luck with hiding it!

Tested bfn for me its early so not surprised but boobs less sore today very hard to temp as woke at 5 when it was 36.6 then took again at norm time 36.8 so gonna take 36.7 for today. Got bit ewcm today?

Hope u get to snooze today cupcake.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sath isnt af due today? Can you post a link to your chart ??

Ahhh cupcake and bailey sorry your awake so early but woohoooo for being full yime! Pic please!

Maryanne lovely to hear from you hun! How are you getting on? 

Mrsd how's the sicky feeling today?

Im currently in bed waiting for asda to deliver then off down the hospital altho its slightly better...and I am pleased to say....I HAVE ONE SORE BOOB and a sore throat haha xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh one sore boob cath that's awesome, you are all gonna be bump buddies!!!

Sath yeah is AF due today? Hopefully no signs of her! Fingers crossed its coz you are gonna get a BFP!!!

Mrs d good luck at the docs!!

And cath yay for finally going to the hospital lol! I hope we were just overreacting and your foot is ok though. 

Cupcake what are you up to today? Think me and Emilia are just gonna chill today. She's currently refusing to have her morning nap (she usually sleeps for a couple of hours about an hour after she gets up).


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhh btw mrsd good luck today :happydance:


----------



## cupcake1981

Insomnia bailey, I wake to pee and then my brain starts going through all the things making me anxious and I can't switch it off! Plus I was hungry but didnt want to eat and then lie down again as I'd get hb! And no snoozing/napping as I have nail appointment and then seeing little nephew. Sigh.

Sorry Emilia was naughty and up so early Hun!

Cath yey for going to hospital! And yey for sore boob! When do we :test:?

Sath still early Hun!


----------



## baileybubs

She's always up that early cupcake, but usually by 6.30-7 she's gone back to sleep for an hour or two but this morning she only napped for half an hour. Yesterday for df she had almost 3 hours nap so he managed to have a nice long sleep on the sofa!! No idea why she never naps that much for me and let's me go back to sleep lol!!

Another busy day for you cupcake! You do know the point of maternity leave is to rest and relax before baby arrives right? Lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh how annoying that she napped so long for him, what did he do, bribe her!

I do know this yes lol, and hubby has even added 'relax' to my to do list. I had a fairly lazy day yesterday just a shame that the morning I'm a bit sleep deprived is the day I have to go out and face the world lol. Funnily the only person that tells me to keep busy all the bloody time is my mother, she needs to learn what the point of maternity leave is, but then when she had me she finished work at 29 weeks!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just to let you know I am officially pregnant yay everything went great, I'm just running out the door so I'll chat and catch up later xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!! Oficially pregnant woohoo!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Yeah for being officially pregnant :)

Aw bailey sorry you've been up early. X

Cupcake rest loads the now cos u won't hav a min when ur little man comes..x

Cath yeah for the sore boob hope u get on ok at the hospital. X

Sath boo for bfn but its early. X

Hey Maryanne how u doing Hun?x

Well I still feel awful was going to do a back in touch day today and had to cancel everyone feel like I've let ppl down. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun you can't help it if you aren't well I'm sure they understand.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath your symptoms and early bfn is just déjà vu of mine, I'm convinced you are going to get a bfp this month. Sorry you had to see a crappy bfn today though :( 

Aw Cheryl sorry you still feel awful. Is it worth going to the drs? I hope Leo is being good for his mummy while you don't feel we'll xx

Cupcake relax hun, sod what your mum thinks :) enjoy having your nails done and seeing your nephew

Bailey sorry emilia was up early and what a bummer she slept for df grr

Cath what's the update on the foot and one sore boob is great, when are you testing?

Maryanne hello hun, how are you, thank you so much for popping by to say congrats. I hope you will stop by again and let us know how you are doing :) xxx

Amy Emily will soon be into everything and there will be no stopping her, she's getting so big :) 

My drs went well, he took 6 tubes of blood and filled out loads of forms, I couldn't pee more than a teaspoon which was enough for my preg test but not enough to send to the hospital so I have to go back with a sample. I'm a 'special' case haha so he put a referral in for me to be seen ASAP so hopefully it will mean extra scans this time, I can but hope xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I just feel bad Leo's going to my mums for a sleepover so I can rest :)

Yeah mrs d I'm so happy. You will be well looked after. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl don't be daft you can't help feeling ill, I'm sure they'll understand xxx


----------



## baileybubs

That's great that they are paying so much attention mrs d, fingers crossed you get early scans!! Will you be finding out gender when the time comes?

Cheryl aw that's nice that your mum is having Leo. You know ive not had a full night away from Emilia. Maybe I should arrange one, have a nice proper sleep lol! To be fair Emilia is a good sleeper generally though, it's just the early starts!


----------



## MrsDuck

It will be nice for Leo too to have some nanny time :)

Bailey won't your mum or mil have emilia for a night so you and df can do something nice together and give you a little break? 

Aw thanks bailey, yup I'll definitely be finding out the gender :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I'm so glad you are getting extra care and attention!!! I'm so happy you got in the docs today, would hate you to face waited until Tues with the bank holiday. Did he adjust your meds yet? Are you feeling sick still today?

Cheryl don't worry about letting people down, I'm sure they'd rather that than you forward your germs!

Well I had my toenails gelished but my manicurist won't do my fingernails now I'm full term in case I have him and need surgery, boo. Naked nails for the first time in a year :(

So muggy today, having lunch at a waterfront pub with mum and nephew x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup he upped my meds and it will get checked again in another 3 weeks :) 

Oooh lovely toes :) why can't you have painted nails? I've had my nails painted for all my surgeries and ct scans, radiotherapy everything

Lunch by the sea sounds stunning, enjoy :)


----------



## baileybubs

If you have surgery and have GA they can check you are ok by looking at the skin under your nails mrs d. They rarely use that anymore but I can understand why the nail technician didn't want to be liable! I also found that out when I was full term lol.

Oooh waterfront pub lunch yum cupcake. How's your sister feel about having a nephew too soon? I can't wait to meet my nephew!

And glad they have upped your meds too I bet that's given you peace of mind.


----------



## SATH

Mrs d great news at the Dr sounds like they are on the case. How you feeling today?

Bailey hope your having a nice relaxing day. Really cloudy here but warm.

Cheryl hon get better soon xxx

Cupcake hope you are not rushing about too much!

Cath you better be down that hospital. Gonna try and add chart later I'll have to use laptop so slow to start up!

weekend for me now woo hoo!! Off to see my sis for the day tomorrow. What's everyone up to? I really feel like af is gonna come got cramps, upset stomach and soz tmi but lot of cm with hint of spotting. Head is banging so having lie down gotta go to doctors leaving party tonight which I was looking forward but now I just wanna go to bed.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I had cramps too that doesn't mean you are out, tons of cm is another great sign, lots of people get spotting when af is due but are still pregnant. Was your test with fmu? Whoo hoo for the start of your long weekend :)


----------



## SATH

Yep fmu with ic I'll know soon enough will be happy if I've added a bit to my lp. :holly: def not so sore today. What have you got planned over weekend out on the boat with a bucket :winkwink: love your hatching a little duckling so cute. I'm voting team blue for you just getting in there first!


----------



## SATH

Ooh think i have altered ticker and added ov chart get me!

I forgot i had the most vivid disgusting dream ever! Think its a symptom I'm disturbed! I basically bumped in to my mum's ex boyfriend who must be like 70 now and we were doing the deed. OMG gross modifying my oh thought it was hysterical he better not tell my mum.

Phoned Birmingham appt 18 Sept not long to wait.


----------



## baileybubs

I still think its sounding good for you Sath, and even if not does that mean your lp has been longer so far? 

Lots of cm is definately a good sign! Headaches too coz of the change in hormones.

Awwww hatching a duckling, love it mrs d!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath I had such bad cramps, spotting, vivid dreams, all sounding so good for you!

Mrs d I love that you are hatching a duckling lol!

Bailey you defo need a night away from Emilia.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath have you got a frer? I wish I did mine earlier. My ics were barely visible but my frer was blazing. Yay for increasing your luteal phase if you do get a bfn, but I'd be surprised if you don't see a bfp in the next day or 2 :) 

I thought hatching a duckling was appropriate :)


----------



## baileybubs

I am having a terrible day with Emilia! She's refusing to nap for more than 20 mins so she's overtired and whenever she's not asleep she's so grumbly! There's no pleasing her and I'm so tired too!
Plus I'm ruining my diet by eating whatever I can quickly grab which was some ryvita with cheese on, cheese is not good!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor emilia, and poor you. What time does df finish today?


----------



## baileybubs

He's working 2 til about 11 today, but he only got up at 11am then went to work at 1.30. He did get up with Emilia the last 2 days though so it was only fair he got a lie in today. It's funny how my lie ins are til 9am though and his are til 11am lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love a lie in :) 
No I was hoping he wasn't working til late today and he could have emilia with her cranky pants on and give you a break, even if it is just to go to the supermarket or something


----------



## baileybubs

You have a ticker!!!! Yay!! What's the EDD by the way?

And no not a chance on a Friday of him being home before 11 :-(
He's never home before 10 really coz they serve food til 9.30 every night. It sucks!
But fingers crossed Emilia will go to sleep ok now. I've just given her a bottle and she's just having a little wriggle in her cot now.


----------



## SATH

Mrs d love the ticker. Im so excited cant wait to see you grow!! 

Oh no bailey sorry you've got an over tired Millie moo. I think you are allowed to eat hwatever you can in that situation.

How was your day cupcake did you have a lovely lunch.

Feel better for a little nap. I did try to get a frer test today but they didnt have any. If no af by sun I'll get on. Im happy no matter what cos extra lp just increases the chances each month.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for ticker mrs d! I'm so so happy for you!! And yes you should have done your frer earlier! No arguing with a frer!

Bailey boo for a grumpy baby? Is it teeth?

Sath what did you do differently this month for your lp?

Cath are you back from hospital yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

Tired!! I can't believe how good your symptoms are (sorry for keeping on saying that but it's true) get a frer from somewhere pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease for tomorrow

Cupcake what did you eat? 

Aw thanks, I wasn't going to do a ticker until after my first scan but I thought bugger, I may as well enjoy my pregnancy no matter what happens :) 

Bailey my edd is 26th April :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath goes out on a Friday usually I think, so we might not find out til tomorrow :( cath I hope it's ok xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It was just a crappy little pub so just chicken and chips lol but it was edible, then mum took nephew paddling in a little lido we found, he loved it!

I'm trying to work out how to upload my bump pic to FB, but I can't for the life of me remember how to do it to the group only. I don't seem to have an option to post in the group?

Yes enjoy it! It's all gonna be great this time!


----------



## SATH

Cupcake i got natural progesterone cream use twice a day. It maybe whats giving me the symptoms.

Better go jump in shower and make myself glam gonna take a while me thinks!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Managed it, just needed to update the app!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath are you off somewhere nice? Oh and how is the joining us on FB going? ;) xx

Yay for your bump pic :happydance: you look fantastic :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d are you still sick today? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup, it seems to be when I'm hot, or I get hot when I feel sick? I was driving to the supermarket in the heat and I thought I was going to be sick. It calmed down when I walked into the cold supermarket then I was almost sick again when I smelled someone's strong perfume. I seem to get it in the afternoon????


----------



## baileybubs

Aww another April baby mrs d! And I agree you should enjoy this pregnancy because its all goin to be brilliant Hun!

Sounds like you had a lovely afternoon cupcake! 

Sath hope you have fun at your party! And I agree get a frer and test tomorrow pleeeeeease!! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Did I miss sath has got a party tonight?? Have fun xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think she said it was a doctors leaving party.

I myself am trying to find something to watch on tv but there's nothing! Will probably end up going to bed by 9!

Have you been getting tired yet mrs d? All I really remember of the first tri is the complete fatigue (and the constant worry!). I had to nap quite a lot and go to bed early all the time.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know there is nothing on. 
I seem to be ok during the day and then about 9pm I hit a wall and need my bed. I'm not sleeping well though, I just keep rolling around


----------



## baileybubs

That could be the closeness from the warm weather too that's keeping you up. And there is a theory that the full moon disrupts our sleep, but I'm not sure I believe that.


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I've hit my wall earlier tonight, I can't stop yawning


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I had trouble sleeping, and ms doesn't just strike in the morning, it's anytime, I just to be worst in the evening, would chuck up dinner every night, had to take prenatal a just before I went to sleep. This is all good tho :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm feeling positive because my boobs are so sore and nips are really really sensitive and the queasiness is reassuring, still getting lots of cm too :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I check my tp every time I go, does that ever stop?


----------



## cupcake1981

First tri boobs are awful, nips are always out lol! 

Yep checking tp is normal, I still do!


----------



## MrsDuck

What have you got planned for tomorrow? I've got a viewing tomorrow morning :( 

I forgot to ask if you are still having bh?


----------



## cupcake1981

Nothing much planned for tomorrow, thankfully!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think so mrs d but I think you become less aware that you are checking it if that makes sense? It just becomes an auto pilot thing that you don't notice you do.


----------



## baileybubs

Good cupcake, take a day to rest!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's meant to be raining tomorrow so not sure what we are doing either. Enjoy your relaxing day are you on your own tomorrow is hubby doing his sporty things? 

We are considering stepping up our moving plans so we might go to a couple of open viewings tomorrow but not sure


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh you have a viewing in your house! We've given up for now :(

I hope it's cooler tomorrow the heats awful today. 

I don't think I ever stopped checking the tp bailey, but then I'm still convinced now that somethings gonna happen!

Hubby playing footy in the am, then he's mine rest of the weekend. It took me an hour to get hold of him earlier, he's in my bad books.


----------



## MrsDuck

No I'm doing a viewing, not in my house, but we might put ours on the market soon as we've seen a few things we like recently

Oh no why is hubby in your bad books? Yay to having him to yourself nearly all weekend 

It's been scorching the past couple of days, it's not the same now that I can't sit in it :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Cos he's useless with his phone and it was stressing me out not being able to contact him earlier. I coulda been in labour! 

Oh that's pants that you have to work tomo :(


----------



## MrsDuck

It's only 1 viewing at 10.30 and it's only 5 mins away so not so bad.

What a nightmare he is, you've already told him that grrrr men they just don't listen


----------



## cupcake1981

It was a test tbh and he failed miserably! Ill ban him from going out soon.

Oh that's not too awful then x


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies ,I'm doing OK thank you all for asking , trying to lose some weight to see if it helps ,am still TTC but trying to be more relaxed about it , have lost 2 stone nearly and started taking some prenatals ,gonna start hubby on some male conception vitamins too, 
Mrsd love your ticker and now its official x
Am not gonna do personals ladies as I fail to remember all that's said but do think about how you all are doing ,but good luck to you all still TTC x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's nice to hear from you maryanne! And well done on losing 2 stone! That's amazing!
Get dh on those vitamins Hun!

Well I'm in a foul mood (as you may notice it's 5.30am when I'm writing this, and I've been up an hour!) I'm not annoyed at Emilia for being up early, I'm annoyed at df again (what else is new lol). I knew it would be hard on our relationship having a baby but right now it's getting ridiculous! I'm annoyed at him coz of the noise he makes in his sleep now lol (plus the fact the selfish git didn't come to bed til 2am). Every hour since he came to bed she has woken and I've had to settle her again coz he doesn't hear her (not his fault but still annoying lol). And I'm convinced its the noise he makes in his sleep that disturbs her. So I'm playing with the idea of putting her into her own room already, but I really don't want to!!
I'm gonna do a test for a couple of nights and make df sleep either on the sofa or in the nursery on the infamous air bed lol! If she sleeps better then I will know its the noise that's disturbing her so will move her. 
The disturbed sleep is effecting me and I think is what's making her cranky too so I have to do something. 
And I can't keep getting annoyed with df over something he can't control lol!


----------



## SATH

Maryanne well done 2 stone thats fantastic!!

Bailey hon you must be exhausted. Why did he not come to bed till 2am! Sounds like a good plan you have there. Wow Emilia will be a big girl going in her own room. I hope you manage to get some naps today.

Party was good so sad she is leaving but now I have a friend in London to visit. I did sample the sangria just a little and she made lots of tapas mostly meat of course the spanish dont really get vegetarians!

:bfn: again not even a hint. Boobs feel fine generally feel fine. Temp back up. So i dont reckon its my month but i'm so happy today is 11 dpo and i never get to that so this cream is magic! Off to my sisters today driving my mum but 2mz i'll grt a frer always good to have one.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath sorry for the bfn, but it's good that your lp has extended! Still get a frer tomorrow and fingers crossed that it will be a later BFP like mrs d!

Such a shame there wasn't much veggie food for you! I love tapas, especially the veggie stuff!! Glad you had a good evening though!

Well my df gets home from work just before 11pm so I don't mind if he doesn't come to bed til 12-1 but 2am is taking the mick.
He was playing on his Xbox. I was a bit harsh with him at 4.30am and gave him my engagement ring and said he can give it me back when he thinks I'll accept it. Think that was the tiredness talking, feel a bit bad now. But maybe it might give him a kick up the bum to stop acting like a teenager.


----------



## MrsDuck

Maryanne well done on losing so much weight that's fantastic. Get that hubby of yours on those vitamins :) please stick around and keep us posted on how you are doing xxx

Bailey that sounds like a plan and if it means you all get much better sleep you will all be happier x

Sath oh no I'm so sorry for the bfn, but yay for reaching 11dpo :) I really hope you get a surprise bfp :) 

Afm I did something stupid this morning and used my last cheapie but now I'm upset that it isn't any darker than the one I did 3 days ago :( it's dark but not as dark as the control which I thought it would be and no darker than the last one I did. Now I don't have any more to test with and I'm thinking the worst :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it's just the tiredness making things seem worse and with a good nights sleep things will be better :hugs:


----------



## SATH

Mrs d i think those tests are out of date and not working to full capacity. I totally get where you are coming from. What about using digital and getting some more of them so you can see the progression. Your symptoms are really strong this is a good pregnancy its gonna work out. X


----------



## baileybubs

Don't use tests to show progression mrs d!! I remember cupcake doing the same thing and I told her off too lol! 
Your urine could have been more diluted, the IC might not have been as sensitive, there's so many reasons for the differences Hun, please don't take that as a sign of anything :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with Sath it will all work out this pregnancy mrs d, I just know it xxxx


----------



## SATH

Bailey i actually think that was a really smart thing to do maybe 4.30 am not so much but he needs to know that you need his support as much as he needs your support and right now you have a baby and a teenager he is supposed to be your partner not your teenager! He is gonnna wake up one day just hope its soon x


----------



## MrsDuck

I know what will be will be and I can't change that but I felt really positive about this pregnancy yesterday and feel shit today, why did I test????? :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d don't feel like that, it will all be ok, just because the IC isn't darker doesn't mean anything Hun. I bet it was just more diluted urine or something. 
Try to stay positive, like I said cupcake had the same thing when she carried on testing and she panicked too, and look at her now!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah look at the size of me lol!

If you want some reassurance look at the pic in the FB group album of my ICs, didn't go dark until 20 dpo ish. Actually ill email to you. Stop doing then tho, your symptoms are great and your frer amazing, and have faith in your gut feel that things are different this time xxxxx

Oh bailey your df!!!! Does he snore and disturb her? She'd prob be fine in her room now, but can understand why you wouldn't want her in there yet.

Sath great your lp has extended, and your just 11dpo so still time.

Cath foot update pls!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies I haven't had time for a proper catch up but just wanted to say mrsd I think those testd are faulty hun as they were out of date. The line on the ic compared to frer was unreal so please don't worry hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Cath how's the foot?


----------



## baileybubs

Cath how's the foot!?

And mrs d I concur with all the other ladies, crap ICs hun. I hope you are feeling ok xxxx

Cupcake my main problem with not having her in her own room is she can't roll yet. Plus the advice all says to keep them in your room til 6 months, but I don't know why they advice that apart from the fact that the risk of SIDS dramatically decreases after that. But I don't see how it will differ her being next door other than the fact that when she wakes I will have to walk to the other room. We have the angel care monitor so it detects movement and I can have the monitor next to my head.
Or if she sleeps better tonight with just me in the room then I could even sleep in the nursery with her til I feel more comfortable bout leaving her.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh its ok hun...ligament damage to my ankle....all bruising is out now. Ill have a look at your pic on fb now :-D :-D xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo you didn't break it Cath! Although a ligament can be harder to heal sometimes. Are you resting it?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I know about the 6 month guidelines, I don't know what we will do as there's no room for a cot in our room, I may have to get a little crib. I know lots of people whose babies have gone from moses to cot, and been fine, and you have the monitor don't you. She'll Be just fine.


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm I've just read that the 6 month guideline is because some people believe baby syncs with mums biorythms and breathing which is why it reduces the risk of SIDS, but I don't go to bed when she does do I? 
We'll just have to see, I think if she sleeps better tonight without df in the room I will move her anyway.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah see how tonight goes. Or kick him out your room, you spent most if your pregnancy on the air bed, his turn surely!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies I'm feeling a little more positive now xx

Cath yay for not breaking any bones, I hope the pain eases soon xx

Cupcake I love your comment about df's turn on the air bed haha

Bailey like you say you have a monitor, do what you feel will work best for you, forget what the books say. You'll all be much happier if you are all sleeping better xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d are you sick this afternoon? Hope so!


----------



## cupcake1981

Where's everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought I'd have lots to catch up on but it's very quiet in here today

Yup felt sicky earlier and my mum was here so I panicked that I might have to :sick: but it went away luckily 

I've had lots of twinges again today all around my tummy so hopefully it's more stretching, :holly: are still sore :) 

I've had a busy day of painting our garden fence, still got half of it to finish tomorrow boo

Has everyone else had a nice day?


----------



## cupcake1981

Have you told your mum yet? Or anyone in fact? Glad you were sicky again :)

Twinges are really normal, just bubs snuggling in! 

You gotta rest at the weekend lady,are you feeling more tired etc?


----------



## MrsDuck

No we haven't told anyone this time, we are waiting until after my scan. Yup I'm feeling shattered but I had a lie down after lunch then thought if I don't do something I'm going to be there all day so started painting the fence :) 

Haha when are you going to have a rest day? ;) Xxx

Did you get up to much today? It's been much cooler today hasn't it?


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't blame you. We only told MY parents this time (mainly cos hubby's parents can't keep anything to themselves), and it was so much nicer telling everyone when we were clutching a 12 week scan picture and believing we were gonna have a baby!

I've done NOTHING today other than a load of washing! I've been beached on the sofa like a huge whale allllllll day!


----------



## SATH

:nope: I'm out af on the way. At least i had a longer lp. Fingers crossed Cath you gotta keep mrs d company!


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooooooooo! I'm more gutted than you :( I was convinced with your symptoms and your chart looked fantastic with an implantation dip and everything, could you have just slept with your mouth open or leg out of bed to get your dip or have you had some spotting? 
I'm pleased your lp has increased but I'm gutted af got you :( 

Bailey how did last night go with emila? 

Cupcake how are you doing? 

Cath how's the foot today, how's your garden looking and when are you testing? ;) 

Cheryl I hope you are feeling better

Maryanne I hope you are well

Amy I'm lovin the pics of Emily on FB, I can't believe how much she looks like you

Afm I just bought a jumper dress which will be perfect for when I have a bump......see I'm staying positive ;)


----------



## SATH

Thanks mrs d. Yep temp dip spotting and cramps will be full flow later me thinks. So im refusing to do much slob day! 

Mrs d i went to sainsburys this am and guess what i brought a jumper dress tried it on and thougt wow this would be good for preggers! How spooky is that we even shop alike! Look you moved your an appleseed now before we know it you 'll he a melon x

cath you testing today?

Hope everyone good.


----------



## MrsDuck

Spooky haha I wonder if we look alike too?? 

Sundays are meant to be slob days :) enjoy pants tv, have a glass of wine and enjoy all the nice food you wouldn't be able to if you were preggers :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poop I wrote a reply and it went!!

Sath booooooooo for AF!!! Is it deffo AF then? Raspberries!!!

Mrs d a jumper dress will look great with a bump!! How are you feeling today?

Cupcake how are you Hun? You haven't gone into labour have you? You've been quiet lol!!

Cath how's the foot? And how's the POAS? What dpo are you now?

Afm I have done some serious damage to my back. It's been hurting for a few days and I thought it was a trapped nerve maybe. This morning I bent over the cot to pick Emilia up and something just went and I had a sharp stabbing pain. It's been really hard to do anything all day, even sitting down hurts, let alone picking Emilia up!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Sath I can't believe you are out. Sorry chick, I'm gutted for you!
But good news in the extended LP.

Mrs d I love your attitude. Buy maternity clothes as early as possible so you get lots of wear out of them. Your gonna need them anyway!

Where's bailey? We miss ya chick! 

Been to Chichester for brekkie and a mooch, had sore legs in bed last night from sitting about too much yesterday. Walked quite a way, I'm sore but felt good to move!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw there you are bailey!!

Oh your poor back. There's the pain? Did you put Emilia in her room last night? Lol no not in labour! I've decided he's gonna be late, at least a week, as I have zero labour symptoms. Sigh. Oddly I've changed my feelings towards labour and am now in the bring it on zone!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was in the bring it in zone by 37 weeks too lol, much better than worrying I think Hun! And you never know what will happen, I had no signs and she was born on her due date (admittedly I had to be induced lol).

The pain is in my lower back to the left. It's sending pain all down my leg and is worse when I try to bend or twist. If I sit straight or stand straight without putting weight on my left foot it's fine. If I try to stand just on my left foot it really hurts. But it's the bending I can't cope with, coz its so hard to look after a 4 month old without bending! At one point she was crying and I was crying too from the pain!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and no Emilia was still in our room but df slept on the sofa til we got up at 5.30. She didn't sleep much better really, she still started stirring on an off from 3am.
MILs advice is to start giving her supper to help her feel full longer. She says she's probably waking coz she's hungry, normally I don't listen to her much but this time she might be right, I don't know.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hun that sounds like sciatica with the leg pain to. Can you get to an oestropath on Tuesday? It sounds like you've just clicked something out of place, and a tweaking by a oesteo will help loads. Ice it as much as possible.

Yeah I want him here now. I'm ready....I think....

Mil might be right, altho you don't have to tell her that. She has her last feed quite early doesn't she. Or try waking her for a dream feed at 11ish? X


----------



## baileybubs

I would wake her but she's not the kind of baby that can have a dream feed, once she's awake she's awake and will not go back to sleep for ages. She must be a light sleeper like her mummy lol!

You know those Birdseye bags of frozen veg? I've got one of those down my top hahaha! Think im gonna get freezer burn if I'm not careful lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

When I had sciatica I bought some of these, they are great, before that I was using tesco value frozen peas lol. Ice is defo better than heat.

https://www.physique.co.uk/dolc_product.asp?ssearch=Ice+pack&search=&PCId=420

Maybe try some baby rice then, can't hurt?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Hun I might get some. It does sound like sciatica but is it normal to have sharp pains when you bend and twist with sciatica?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yes!!!! Every little movement felt like a knife in my back!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey you poor thing, I was going to say the same as cupcake it sounds like sciatica to me too :( I get it too and it's so painful but for me it goes as quickly as it appears, not sure what causes it or what I do to make it go away, the nerve must just move back out of the way....eventually

Cupcake are you getting impatient now haha aw he'll be here soon
Oooh it sounds like you've had a nice morning :) 

Have you started weaning Emilia yet bailey? Giving her something more filling before bed might help :) 

I can't wait til I get a bump :)


----------



## baileybubs

Just found them on eBay 3 for £10.99 with free postage so I got them lol! 

Does it go away? Or did you need to do something? I'm gonna go to doctors about it on Tuesday (why do these things always happen at the weekend lol) and see about getting some painkillers too


----------



## baileybubs

Have you still not starts bouncing then cupcake lol!

Aw I can't wait to seen your bump pics mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think drs can do anything, a chiropractor might be better


----------



## cupcake1981

A dr will refer for physio which won't be instant. Quicker to see an oesteo privately, i only needed one session.

Ill start bouncing after Sept 1st!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I might do that then, hopefully I can be seen quickly then lol!

Why sept 1st? Oh wait I remember, for school age isn't it? 

Ooooh forgot to tell you? Df sent MIL to check on me earlier, which was nice, and she told me they are looking at moving so they are painting their house and having it valued this week!! I love them but it will be a bit of a relief not living opposite them. Saying that it was nice that she popped over today when I was struggling!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I got an appointment the next day.

Yep I don't want him going to school at just 4. Keeping my legs firmly crossed!

As that was nice of her but I imagine it would be nice having some space from them!


----------



## baileybubs

It can't be a good sign that I'm sat here thinking I can smell baby poo can it? I've obviously become so accustomed to it that I can just smell it all the time lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol is it on you somewhere?

Mrs d where are you today? Feeling rough I hope!


----------



## baileybubs

I thought that but I've checked everywhere and these are clean on pjs lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm out of ideas then! How's the back now?


----------



## cupcake1981

Take advantage of taking painkillers for it, I took nothing!


----------



## baileybubs

Still absolutley killing but I've managed to get into a comfy position so as long as I don't move I'm good lol! Df should be home soon (apparently they are finishing early tonight but we'll see) so as long as Emilia stays asleep I'm alright. 
It's been horrible today coz she's quite clingy at the mo too so she's wanting holding and playing and it's just killed my back!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Hun I feel for you! If its anything like as sore as mine was, I was in tears!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you found the poo bailey? I hope emilia stays asleep so that you can stay in your comfy position

We finished painting the fence today and I'm so tired now but don't want to go to bed coz that would be a waste of the bank holiday weekend haha so I'm sat watching crap tv

I can't stop eating today, sicky feeling keeps hitting in waves but thankfully I still haven't actually been sick yet


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d I think it's just a matter if time til you start being sick! Are you gonna get some rest tomorrow. You'll find you feel better and less sick when your better rested x


----------



## baileybubs

Glad you have been hungry mrs d, I completely lost my appetite but I think that was later on. I hope you took plenty of rest breaks from painting! Dh shouldn't have let you do any of it lol!

I didn't find any poo mrs d but I can't smell it anymore lol, so I must have been imagining it!

I was in tears earlier cupcake, especially when I made a movement that just caused me to actually yell out in pain! Emilia was crying at one point and I was struggling to pick her up so I started crying too coz I had to force myself to bend in a way that was really painful. But you gotta do it when your child is crying right?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey it sounds just like when I had it, you poor thing :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Have you had it often cupcake? Or just once? I'm hoping this is a one off thing!


----------



## cupcake1981

Just the once in pregnancy, thank goodness! Hopefully once you get clicked or whatever it will ease xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, I hope it feels better soon :)
Was it just a bailey dog fart? Haha

I've got a family BBQ tomorrow so hopefully ms won't show it's ugly head there


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope not!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning :) 

What's happened to the nice weather it's gone cloudy? :( 

It's a cleaning ant tidying morning for me today and then family BBQ this afternoon :) 

Do you think it's too early to go on ML now? ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Nah just start now mrs d, make the most of it, although sadly you'd need to Ho back to work when baby is still teeny but at least you'd have a fw months of you time ;)

Hope the ms stays away this afternoon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha maybe I'll have to wait a bit then ;) 

I hope everyone has a lovely day :) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you have a lovely day too mrs d! And hope the ms stays away!!

And (this is gonna sound really sad) no it deffo wasn't a bailey fart coz it smelt like Emilia's poo lol! Disgusting isn't it lol! Joys of being a mum haha!

Cupcake how's you and lbcc today? Have you been having more BH?

Sath did AF turn into full flow hun? Hope it's not too bad for you

Well my back is slightly better today but still not great.


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad the backs better bailey!

I'm a bit worried tbh, he was really quiet all through the night, only really woke up when I had a glass of cold water about 9:30, then wriggled around for about an hour. Now he's gone quiet again. It feels like less movement than usual, dunno whether to get checked out or monitor over the next few hours?


----------



## baileybubs

Just phone your MW Hun and tell her you are worried. She might not do anything but she might suggest you just go get monitored for a bit at the hospital. Don't worry about feeling silly coz it's not. You know his movements and if you think he's not moving as much it's best to get some advice and maybe get him monitored. Do you have the number for your local maternity unit? Best just to call them, even if its just to ease your mind.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm lying on my side and he's wriggling again now, so I might just monitor it over the day. I'm probably just being paranoid as I'm so close to the finish line now and I'm scared we won't make it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm glad your back is a bit better today, haha you can tell the difference between bailey and emilias poo/fart :)

Aw cupcake I'm glad lbcc is wriggling away again but don't hesitate to call your mw if you are concerned xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's normal to feel that way Hun, I know I did, and whenever I was worried I just did what you did and monitored her. Just keep an eye, maybe write down everytime she moves just so you can see it and it will make you feel better


----------



## baileybubs

Any sign of sickness this morning mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I guess I have to think that I do have the equivalent of a newborn baby in me now, and they will sleep and not move for fairly long stretches won't they. Ill keep an eye and if I'm still not happy later ill call her. Just slept so badly last night, wanting him to wriggle when I woke up, I was dopplering him at 5:30 this morning to try and wake him!


----------



## baileybubs

I did that too, I think when you get so used to their normal pattern that when they don't behave the same it throws you into panic. I'm still like that with her now, if she's off her normal routine whether that's her feeding, sleeping it even pooping lol, I start to worry.


----------



## cupcake1981

What are you doing today Hun? Are you holed up at home again with your back? x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, I'm a bit more mobile today but I don't wanna overdo it in case that makes it worse for tomorrow! But it's a glorious day here so I might end up sat in the garden lol.

What you up to?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah take it easy, glad it's eased tho, keep icing it where you can.

I dunno Hun, think we're going food shopping and doing some sorting out here. I'm bored tbh, and feel a bit icky from Chinese food last night :sick:


----------



## cupcake1981

Think I might have just has a contraction? Was feeling a few odd tightenings at tesco, and had loads of back pain, then was putting the shopping away and has this really intense tightening all around my back that got really sore and then went as quickly as it started. No more, maybe just a little practise one! But my god if they hurt like that when they start I'm screwed!


----------



## baileybubs

Bnb would not load up!!

Ooooh exciting! I bet it was a contraction Hun! Getting the practice! And don't worry about the pain Hun, you will manage I'm sure


----------



## cupcake1981

I know it keeps crashing out on me today to!

I've not had any more, think that was a one off! But it really hurt! 

I got some energy tablets, fruity nutty mix and granola bars for labour at tesco to. What snacks did you take?


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't take any actually. I was supposed to be buying some in the next couple of days lol. And then coz I was induced they wouldn't let me eat anyway in case I had to have surgery. I did take some isotopic energy drinks but I wasn't allowed them either lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh well at least I have them, hubby can eat them if I end up being induced which i hope I won't!

What did you do today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hopefully you won't need to be induced Hun. 

We have done nothing lol, except watch films. We watched ace Ventura and now we are watching despicable me lol.

What else have you done besides food shopping


----------



## cupcake1981

Is df off today to? Not much tbh, just cleared some space in the bedroom for the moses/crib, think we are going to have cooked breakfast for tea in a bit! Yum!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yum! I was so bad and had pie and chips for tea! I'm not doing so well on the diet at the mo but yesterday was more due to opportunity! All I ate was some ryvita with cheese, several Special K bars and some pasta n sauce! I couldn't make something proper lol. 
Today I'm just being bad coz I want to. I've been "dieting" for 5 weeks now and although I have lost about 5-7lb it just seems like all I do is fluctuate around 11 stone. I have a theory that coz my body has been that weight for so long it doesn't like being any lower/higher lol. And it's gonna take me sticking to the diet properly for at least a couple of weeks to break that lol! Just need to get more motivated I think. It's so easy to be blasé when it's only a stone I want to lose, plus I know df doesn't care, I was the weight when he met me. It's just now it's all round my tummy, whereas before it was arms legs and face lol!

Yeah df is home, I got my lie in this morning and he's putting her to bed now yay!

Have you bought a crib yet did you say? Or will you buy one based on whether you think you'll need it? Coz you could always put him in his own room earlier couldn't you? 
I've decided not to move Emilia yet. She didn't sleep any better with just me in the room, it seems like it's her natural biorythm to wake at 3am so we are just gonna live with it for another 5-6 weeks and hope she learns to roll on her own by then coz then I'll feel more comfortable.


----------



## cupcake1981

Dieting is soooo hard, in dreading trying to get back into shape after lbcc is here. I know BFing will help so all the more reason to hope and pray that happens, amongst other reasons of course! Was it chippy pie and chips?

We just have a moses for now, but I know he'll grow out of it very quickly, but kind of want to use it at first so I can move it about. Then well buy a crib and sell the moses. I know I won't be ready to move him to his own room too early, especially if im BFing.

Glad df is home and helping out!! Hope you've had a chance to rest your back!


----------



## baileybubs

No it was frozen pie and chips so not even that nice lol!!

Yeah I think bfing will deffo help with baby weight loss. Even if its just that there are still certain things you can't have, like alcohol! Always ruins a diet alcohol, just one glass of wine is 8 syns on slimming world (which is half your daily allowance!). 

Yeah having him in the Moses basket will be much easier for you, like you said for moving about. I think it wasn't til about 10-12 weeks that I started putting her upstairs to sleep, until then she went to sleep in the Moses basket downstairs with me then I took her up when I went to bed.


----------



## cupcake1981

Alcohol isn't really a problem for me! It's cake and chocolate!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm fine without cake and chocolate, I miss crisps at the mo like mad lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah crisps......yum


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh contractions, lbcc might be here before 1st sept :( 

All this diet talk is making me hungry ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Nah it's cos I over did it shopping etc, he's gonna be late!

How you feeling? Icky?


----------



## baileybubs

That's a good line of thought cupcake, thinking that he'll be late coz then you might not be as frustrated if he is lol! I had stupidly convinced myself Emilia would come 4 days early (and be born April fools day) but she wasn't and I was so frustrated lol!

Mrs d how's your day been?

Now we are watching the da Vinci code, love this film but like the book more.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's on and off constantly like waves, I feel really rough one minute then I feel fine again the next, I'm peeing every 5 mins though :(


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds strange but drink more water mrs d, stops you retaining water and needing to pee as often (apparently lol)


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you had a day watching films bailey? 

My day has been ok thanks, the weather turned out nice so our BBQ went fine, I'm hungry again now though


----------



## MrsDuck

Really?? I'll give it a go :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what I got told not sure if it works lol! But either way more waters a good thing even if it doesn't stop you peeing loads lol!

Any cravings yet lol, I know it's early! I don't know if I had cravings. I knew I was pregnant coz I went to the shop and bought loads of chocolate which I never do. I loved drinking orange juice for a while. And eating tomato soup, so maybe I needed vitamin c lol!

When do you have your next doctor/MW appt?

Cupcake when's your next MW appt?


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol get used to the peeing! It's gonna hang around until bubs is here!

Love that you are feeling ill, it's a great sign.

Bailey I've had no signs anythings gonna happen and am just resigning myself to him being late!


----------



## cupcake1981

Seeing mw Wednesday bailey, and then going to a BFing group for bumps also at the hospital straight after.


----------



## MrsDuck

No cravings yet. Not sure about my next appointment yet, I should get a letter sometime this week with a date, exciting :) 

Cupcake do you continue to have mw appointments this late on, I figured nothing until lbcc arrives now


----------



## baileybubs

I can't wait til he's here cupcake and hearing all about his arrival and seeing another little beautiful rainbow!!! Making me more broody again lol!
I'm giving my prediction of September 21st, 4.30pm weighing 8lb 7oz! Now bear in mind I estimated Emilia to be born on April 1st weighing 6lb 12oz at 3.20pm, and she was 4 days later, weighing a 9lb more and 33 minutes later than estimated time lol. So I'm not particularly accurate lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh bfing group, I hope you don't have to get your :holly: out ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d usually you have a MW appt 37 weeks then nothing til 40 weeks but it my case I was seen weekly for my bp.

Yay for getting an appt soon, will that be your official booking appt?


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Oooh bfing group, I hope you don't have to get your :holly: out ;)

:rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I highly doubt getting the boobs out is compulsory lol, I can't imagine what for!

I imagine ill see her weds then another 2 weeks at 39 weeks and then maybe 40 weeks and get offered a sweep?

I think he's gonna come round then to bailey, about 8lb 9 tho.


----------



## MrsDuck

No, I did my official booking at my drs, all the forms, blood and urine gets sent to the antenatal dept, they then send me an appointment for my first scan. My dr put in a referral for an early scan due to my age, previous mc and thyroid issues. Hopefully the scan will be soon


----------



## MrsDuck

No I reckon he will be here 9th sept


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh really that's awesome mrs d!!! I didn't think you were that much older than me and cupcake though? Or is it mainly due to the thyroxin levels and stuff? Awesome that you get an early scan!! Will you get a pic? I hope so! We can see the little gummy bear duckling!!

Your EDD is sept 13th isn't it cupcake? Yeah I'm deffo going with 7 days late. Sorry! I hope for your sake he's not though!
They only normally offer a sweep nearer 41 weeks unless you push for it, my MW was gonna give me one at my last appt but then ended up sending me to hospital anyway. But I had to ask her (beg her lol) to agree to do it. Although if your body isn't ready it won't work anyways no matter when you get them to do it I'm afraid, mine didn't work. Nor did the gel, or the pessary. I think Emilia wasn't ready to come out at all but they needed to do what was best.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm 34 in a couple of months :( not sure if I'll get pics but I hope so :) 

I'm being more positive cupcake I think he'll be slightly early :)


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake your birthday is coming up soon too isn't it? 

And 34 is not old mrs d! I love being in my 30s! I know in terms of baby making its why I'm "rushing" to have more children but that's mostly because I want about 3 children.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I'm about to turn 32 mrs d, on the 8th September In fact so I hope lbcc doesn't come on the 9th as it means ill be labouring on my bday! Yes EDD is Friday 13th!

Hubby's birthday us the 27th, I have for him a card from lbcc, as he will defo be here by then!

That's awesome that you'll get an early scan! When do you get your blood results bank?

I think bailey is more likely to be right on the birth date I think. I'm expecting to go over but as long as its not too over so I end up induced that's ok. I think mw will offer me one at my 40 wek apparent, ill be 40+5, she's nice so I think she will, else a week later they'll be inducing me anyway! But like you say bailey it'll only work if my bodies ready.


----------



## baileybubs

I remember your EDD cupcake coz that's the day me and df were originally supposed to get married lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that would be lovely if you and lbcc share the same birthday :) 

I wanted my children before I was 30 and I'm never really going to forgive hubby for me being 34 and baby less :( I never wanted to be an old mother


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh wow I didn't realise you and df had set a date. Do you have any idea when you might get married now?


----------



## cupcake1981

34s not so old mrs d. There are advantages to be older or younger mothers x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I know you are right <3 xxx


----------



## baileybubs

We have no idea now mrs d! I'm more concerned now with having another baby and getting a mortgage so probably at least another 5 years lol!! But that's ok, I know we will eventually. I already consider us to be married anyway.

Yeah I think that being an older mother has lots of benefits (although I still don't think 34 classes as an older mother anyway!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah when you live together and have a baby together you practically are married :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I always say that having a child with someone is a bigger commitment than marriage. You can divorce someone but that person will always be in your life when there's a child involved x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a lovely way to put it, and so true :)


----------



## SATH

Hey there youngsters all this old mum talk im prehistoric!! I'll be 39 at least before i have 1!! Soz havent had chance to catch up. We went out for a lovely day just the 2 of us.

Mrs d sounds like your symptoms are getting stronger such a good sign this is your rainbow. 

Bailey how is your back hun? Its so miserable having a bad back.

Cupcake not long till you start bouncing. Bag all packed ready for action. Cant wait wait till he arrives.


----------



## MrsDuck

Prehistoric haha what did the 2 of you get up to.......or shouldn't I ask? ;)


----------



## SATH

I am def old I saw an advert for a now 80's cd and i knew all the songs really want that cd! 

We went to Chester for the day had nice walk about, a lovely lunch then came back via a beautiful canal for a walk in the sun. OH is being super sweet bless him. He aint getting any lovin tonight though! 

Whats everyone been up to? I soooooo dont wanna go to work i could cry


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath another thing we have in common, I love all the 80's songs, so cheesy but everyone knows all the words so great for parties :)

Aw I love Chester, so pretty, sounds like my kind of day out :) haha no lovin tonight :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh me too! I adore 80s music!


----------



## SATH

You cant beat some cheesy music can you how can sit down when its raining men on!! I loved A-ha and Nick Kershaw oh and Howard Jones!

Have you been sick yet or lots of queasiness? Im unfortunately someone who gets m/s I have such a bad gag reflex! my mum likes to tell me how she never had it but threw up giving birth lovely something to look forward to.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Sath another thing we have in common, I love all the 80's songs, so cheesy but everyone knows all the words so great for parties :)
> 
> Aw I love Chester, so pretty, sounds like my kind of day out :) haha no lovin tonight :rofl:

I still can't believe you're preggers MrsD! It's just so awesome after all you went through and to get lucky right out of the shoot. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I'm 34 in a couple of months :( not sure if I'll get pics but I hope so :)
> 
> I'm being more positive cupcake I think he'll be slightly early :)

Me too MrsD. November 20 to be exact.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Seeing mw Wednesday bailey, and then going to a BFing group for bumps also at the hospital straight after.

Wow cupcake, it's almost time for you!!! How exciting!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies!! 

Iv tried to read back but im still slightly hungover from Sunday so its just going in one ear and out the other lol!!

TTC how are you hun? did you enjoy having a month off?

Mrsd how you feeling chick?? when is your next drs apt?

Cupcake!!! Not long!! how are you coping chick? 

Sath......whats the update with you hun? did af arrive or was it a bfp?

Bailey :-D did you have a nice weekend?

Cheryl how are things wih dh hun? 

Have i missed anyone? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttc did you have a nice holiday? 

Cath have you tested? 
I'm waiting on an appointment for my first scan

Boo back to work today :( at least it's a short week :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning ladies!

Cath - still hungover!?! Was that spider in your house? It was terrifying! 

Mrs d how you doing today?

Ttc are you still having time off love? Hope you are ok.

Bailey is df off again today?

Sath sounds like a lovely day yesterday chick!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning!

Hi ttc how are you doing Hun?

Cath did you have a good night Saturday? Did you do apple bobbing yesterday? Think I need to do it myself this morning, I'm such a lightweight these days, one bottle of wine and I'm feeling rough! Maybe it's coz we only went to bed at 2am though and Emilia had me up at 6am!! 
And what on earth was that spider!!!

Mrs d how are you feeling this morning? 

Cupcake what are you up to today? Please say relaxing lol!

Sath how are you doing with AF? Hope it's not too bad for you. And I also love Nick Kershaw! And Duran Duran......any cheesey 80s music is fab!!

Yes df is off again today cupcake thank god lol! Enjoyed my lovely bottle of Rioja a bit too much last night! Was a nice evening with though, we chatted a lot.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeah still nothing! Yep - had a 12 hour session on Sunday for a festival where we live eeuurgghhh got a wedidng Friday aswell but I dont think we are drinking? OMG Cupcake i honestly thought i was gonna have a heartattack it was bloody huge!! Think it was a wolf spider? 

Did you have a nice weekend girls? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and my back feels much better yay! Still a bit sore but deffo much better.

Cath booooo for no BFP yet! Still early though!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol bailey you lush! Good for you and df having some time together, bet you enjoyed it!

Cath why are you not drinking at the wedding? Still time for that bfp? Can't remember when mrs ds showed but it was later than 11dpo wasn't it.

Bailey I am meeting my friend from work and her kiddies this avo for tea and cake.....got some jobs to do this am, or I may stay in bed and start working through my Netflix list lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

And yay for the back being better! Does it still feel trapped?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Bailey no sleep after drink is a killer hun!! Go and fill the sink up with cold water ready to do some bobbing!! I was sooo rough yesterday haha!

Cupcake we are both too hungover from Sunday lol well df more than me he was soooooooooooooooo drunk haha!! yeap I think MRsd got her BFP at 15dpo I think? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol Friday is a looooooong way off.....I think you'll have a change of heart ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

tbh I hope I dont haha its sooooo expensive in the place where the wedding is :-( DF has work the next day aswell I think? Not too sure?

How are you feeling hun anyway xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol take a hip flask ;)

I'm ok ta Hun, jogging along! Don't think anything is going to happen anytime soon! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha I was gonna take a little bottle of vodka in the wedding gift bag but I took a bottle of vodka out with me on Sunday as they didnt sell vodka in the festival and i was poouring my measures like there was no tomorrow eurgh! 

Have you got any apts coming up?? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I was so pleased not to have any weddings to go to this year, outfit shopping is horrendous anyway and woulda been way worse pregnant!

I have the MW on Wednesday, that's it really.


----------



## cathgibbs

Fashion is terrible lately hun isnt it?! Im just gonna wear what i wore Sunday - colourful midi skirt lol! 

what will she do in that apt then? do you think you will go over? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

No doesn't feel trapped anymore, just achey now from where all the muscles compensated!
Think my dads shiatsu massager really helped. It's a pillow that you plug in and it had rotating wheels that massage and also heat up. Lovely but addictive! I could sit there all day with it behind my back lol!!

Cath what kind of festival was it? I bet you change your mind by Friday but I hope you won't be allowed to drink coz you'll get that BFP!!! I didn't get mine til 12dpo so fxd for it tomorrow Hun!! 

Cupcake stay in bed and go through your Netflix list!! Ooooh tea and cakes yum! I might spoil myself and get a cake today, I'm hitting the diet full blast tomorrow (again!) so I might allow myself one last treat before I do hehe!!
What's on your Netflix list? I might get it again you know now I've figured out that I can attach my laptop to the telly lol!

Anyone got any tips for motivating myself on the diet lol?


----------



## cathgibbs

We got Netflix now :-D How do you update it to get newer films? we got really old ones on ours! Its through the PS3?

What did you do to your back hun??

Well tbh im not holding out much hope - boobs are a bit less sore but its ok cause there is always next month :-D 

I have no idea lol there was a little carnival going through the street then on the playing fields they have a massive stage with bands and activities for kids and alcohol for adults :-D everyone was VERY drunk so it was a good day! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

All the new stuff comes through automatically cath. We watch it through the ps3 to, or on the iPad when I'm in bed!

Bailey you should get it there are so many good series on there. Have you seen breaking bad? I think you'd love it. The end of the final season is being played In the US atm and the latest episode is added to Netflix the next day. It has all of dexter to, and downton, both awesome! For £6 a month can't go wrong can you!

She won't do anything I don't think cath, just check bp and babies position I guess. 

Bailey so glad your back is better now!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah my mum and brother love breaking bad so that was one of the things I was thinking of watching. And dexter, my mum and brother love that too! I also always wanted to watch that other program that the guy who played dexter was in (can't remember the name!) where he and his family owned a funeral home. I watched the first series but then lost track of it and it was so funny, I love dark comedy. 

Cath I think it's sciatica, I trapped a nerve and could barely move but I had Emilia on my own a day when I did it! It was awful, at one point she was crying I couldn't pick her up so I was crying! Not a fun day, but much better now yay!

Ooh that festival sounds like it was fun!! Poor df lol, I love it when they are the ones who get drunker coz then you don't feel as bad hahaha! Plus you can mock them hahaha me and my df have a funny relationship lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

6 feet under Bailey? I watched a couple of series of that to. I'm not sure if its on Netflix, but breaking bad and dexter will keep you busy a while!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh thanks cupcake I thought I might have to update the PS3 or something, thank God for that!

ohhhhh Bailey that sounds awful hun you must have been in agony!! Has it happened to you before?? 

Hahaha thats what I said to him - when hes drunk he makes me look sober haha! i dropped my make up and broke it and yesterday I told him that he broke my make up so he bought me all new haha do kinda feel guilty but its only my handbag make up i use to touch up whilst out haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow chatty ladies this morning :) I'm playing catch up

Cath sounds like you had a lovely weekend, but paid for it yesterday :( OMG that spider yuck

Aw bailey I bet you enjoyed some you and df time, sorry you feel rough today :( 

Cupcake enjoy your relaxing day

Not sure what dpo I was before my bfp 13 or 14 I think???


----------



## MrsDuck

Cath your chart looks good stil got plenty of time for a bfp :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, how are you feeling?? Ahhh that spider gave me nightmares! Well one nightmare of it and the other dreams were just madness haha dreamt I went to a really good tattoist in Manchester called Louis Molloy and asked him to draw me up a new tattoo haha! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully crazy preggo dreams! Do you have any tatoos already?


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so hun! Yep I got 5 - did have 6 but Its covered up by my last tattoo which still isnt finished! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes! 6 feet under, thank you that would have driven me bonkers cupcake!! What series are you watching at the mo? 

Lol bless your df for getting you the new make up cath that's lovely! No I've never had pain in my back like that before. I hear a lot of women get it after having a baby. Although I've always had a bad back anyway. 

I'm feeling much better now mrs d, we just went good shopping, I love food shopping, until you get to the end and have to pay lol! 
Are you in work today?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh wear are your tattoos cath? I have one on my back right under my neck of a butterfly with a heart for its body, all in blue and purple. I got it after splitting from my ex to remind myself how I managed to stay strong at get through it. I want one for Emilia now.


----------



## MrsDuck

6 tattoos cath ouch! 

Bailey glad you are much better, I like supermarket shopping too. What sort of tatto would you have done bailey? 

Yup in work today and already had enough, I've come to the conclusion standing up for a long period makes me feel really sick but if I'm sat down I'm ok


----------



## MrsDuck

Right it's got to that time of day again...what's everyone having for dinner?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Bailey that sounds nice hun!!! What would you have for Emilia?

Iv got gaurdian angel in chinese writing down my neck, flowers going up my back, symbol for love on my groin, sanskrit writing going up my hip and stars on my foot :-D

MRsd make sure you dont overdo it by standing for too long hun, how are you feeling other than that?

We are off to harvester with DFs mother - I HATE harvester with a passion :-( what about you hun xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with cath, don't be on your feet too long mrs d!

I have no idea what I want for my tattoo cath, I wanted her name at first but then decided against that. So now I want something that makes me think of her.

I'm having homemade pizza for tea mrs d!

Oooh your tattoos sound awesome cath! I want a vine on my foot leading to flowers on my calf


----------



## MrsDuck

Your tattoos sound lovely cath :) I'm too much of a chicken (or a duck) 

Any reason why I shouldn't stand for too long? Or just coz it makes me feel sick? 
I've got loads of pulling and pinching sensations in my belly now, I didn't have any of this last time so I'm taking it as a positive sign :) 

Bailey mmm homemade pizza ooh that's an idea :)

Cath what's wrong with harvester? Haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhh yeah that would be nice hun something that reminds you of her so everytme you see it you smile :-D 

Lol MRsd i loled then at the chicken/duck comment haha!!

I think its soooo overrated hun - the salad bar is rubbish and its just like pub lunch but a tad more expensive - nowt wrong with pub lunch its my fav type lol but I honestly dont get the hype surrounding harvester? It might just be we have a crap harvester lol!!

Clinic just rung with DF SA results :happydance: last time the count was 11million - the norm is 15mill and on Saturday his count was 16 Million! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just to stay rested well Hun rather than on your feet all day, a pregnant woman's body works twice a hard asleep as a non-pregnant woman's body does when she's awake!! That's a lot of energy you are using mrs d so stay rested whenever you can I say!


----------



## baileybubs

Yayyyy! Cath that's brilliant!! What has he done to change it?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah Mrsd like Bailey said hun - the little bean is taking all your energy right now so rest when you can hun - dont want you getting poorly!! how is the sickness?

We dont know tbh hun - He didnt have a bath before he went like he did last time so who knows but hes happy now - he also mentioned super sperm again haha xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Whooo hooo yay :happydance: do you think he had a crafty one before he was last tested? haha aw bless him and his super sperm :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Lmfao he best not have lol ill ask later but I dont think he would have....he was really worried about the results this time round tho bless him xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry I went AWOL ladies, was meeting my friend. We went to a garden centre for cake, was lovely but sooooo horribly hot. She has 3 children, twins of 1 and a 3 year old and they were playing up so we went for a walk and it almost killed be in the heat. And my back us really twingey in my sciatic area after carrying a really heavy tray. Hope I've not done it in again!

Cath that's a lot of tattoos! Your very brave. I don't have any, I'm too scared I'd get bored of them! Good news about the SA! Did they check motility etc to?

Mrs d did you say you were sick again today. I think the twinges are just baby snuggling in!

Bailey what yummys did you buy? I'm a nightmare shopping at the moment, just want naughties!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I hope you haven't done anything to your back :( I agree it's been so muggy today


----------



## MrsDuck

Still haven't been sick but feel like I'm going to if I stay stood up for a while :(


----------



## SATH

Mrs d sounds your little bub is snuggling in to me all snuggled and cosy for 9 months.

Cupcake sounds like a lovely idea but your full term now walking in the heat cant have been much fun. Did your friend terrify you she has her hands full! 

Bailey what you been up to? Is df on the air mattress did it make a difference? 

Cath sounds like you had a fun weekend. There was a folk festival here this weekend we didnt go. Great sa results def super sperm. How are your symptoms? Your tatts sound lovely i have 5 got another 2 in mind. 

Well tickets are booked lone ranger tonight :-( pizza for tea with home grown tomatoes, courgette and onion. Oh is then away rest if week but thats it then till Oct yipee!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sath what are your tattoos of and where are they? That will be nice, date night before hubby goes. Yay for him being home all September :)

I really want pizza now but realised we've got fish in the fridge that needs eating boo


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath I was quite horrified when she suggested a walk tbh but couldn't be rude! I'm more of sit and eat cake kinda girl than walk in the searing heat ATM lol! And I always says I wanted a decent age gap between babies, that is now confirmed lol!

Enjoy your film tonight!

Did anyone else get really grumpy and find everyone pi**ed them off by this point? Everyone is irritating me at the moment. Daily texts from my mum just asking me how I am (really meaning any signs yet?!), my sil saying I have to have the baby by 22nd September as they are down for a bit and leaving on that date, and just people in general wanting to talk to me lol! Think I might have to turn my phone off but then my mother just assumes I'm in labour if I don't reply within 10 minutes.


----------



## SATH

Mrs d i have stars on my foot, chinese symbol on lower back, hibiscus flower on my stomach, celtic cross that i hate and 1 for you a fab sun with rays on top if back cos i always want the sun on me!! I want cherry blossom going up my side and ohm symbol in my wrist. Maybe once your bubs arrives you'll have a tattoo to celebrate they are so addictive.

Cupcake i think at this stage you are allowed to feel whatever you like!! 

All the talk if old mums did you know twins more common in older mums


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake start relaxing hun you dont want to overdo it too much hun... can you go and get your nails done for a little pamper time? 

Mrsd how is your appetite hun with sickness? You eating much??

Awwww Sath boo to being a lone rainger where us he going? 

Yep everything else was tested and was fine but it was just the count tjey were concerned with so thats fab xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you are most certainly allowed to be pissed off by this point, I bet you just want everyone o leave you alone :hugs: 

I've been tempted lots of times by a tattoo but I'm too scared. Yours sound lovely though :)

I know and twins would be a nightmare, certainly not something I'd choose :( I said to hubby we should be fine, my hpts didn't go dark quickly, I'm quite confident it's not multiples :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic cath, I bet df was happy xx

Cath I can't stop eating, none of my clothes fit, I'm struggling with what to wear each day and it's too early to blame bump

What are you testing with? Frer's?


----------



## SATH

Mrs d i always said no way to twins but now cos im an old fart i'd be quite happy even if i did have a nervous breakdown.

Cath we're goin to pics to see lone ranger so not keen but at least its johnny depp


----------



## cupcake1981

You'd be fine with twins mrs d, it's when you have them and you already have a young child it's a nightmare. I'd have been happy with twins and never having to be preg again!

Cath I normally gave Gelish but my nail lady won't do it at the moment in case I need surgery. I've gas it on for a year and my nails are not great naked!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh no, one cries it sets the other off, you'll have to have both boobs in action at the same time, oh no not enough hands haha

I shouldn't say that just in case I have to eat my words ;) 

I have to say I only really want 1 baby in total.....but we'll see ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha with your symptoms it could be lol! Yes they are hard at first, but they play together and entertain each other!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's what my SIL says, they keep each other entertained but that's not til they are older and more aware. I can't imagine if Emilia had a twin they'd occupy each other to be honest. I used to think twins would be great but now I have one baby I can't imagine it lol! I always say my SIL deserves a medal lol!! Especially seen as the boys were only 3 when she had the girls!!

Mrs d it could be bloatedness and water retention if you feel like your clothes don't fit. Do you remember me saying I had a bloat bump in the first tri lol!

Cath super sperm hehe, love it! Bet he's well chuffed! Fxd you get that BFP tomorrow then Hun!

Sath I hope Lone Ranger is better than you are expecting. And you for dh not being away all September! I've heard that once you get into your 30s multiples are more likely eeeek. My grandma had 2 single births, then in her 30s had twins followed by triplets (although one was stillborn).


----------



## baileybubs

And cupcake I deffo felt like that. I just wanted to be left alone by everyone lol!! I hated it when people turned up at my house too, I just wanted to slob in my pjs all day, nap loads and eat crap food! So it's perfectly normal Hun, I don't blame you.


----------



## cupcake1981

I wouldn't have minded twins this time, knowing my luck ill have them next time tho like my mum did with us.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol luckily people don't just turn up at ours bailey cos we don't have a doorbell (strategic), and I turn my phone off now when I want to nap otherwise I get really angry getting woken up by annoying texts!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know that used to really wind me up! Especially when it was my MIL who lives across the road and could see the bedroom curtains were shut lol!!

I didn't know you had twin siblings (is it sisters?)


----------



## cupcake1981

My bro and sister are twins! I'm sure I've told you guys that before. 

Lol that would annoy me so much!


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't know that no lol, I'm sure you've probably said it but sometimes I have a memory like a goldfish lol! 
How much younger than you are they? That means you are even more likely to have twins in the future lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I say lol far too often!


----------



## MrsDuck

So you are quite likely to have twins then cupcake :)

Bailey I've got a proper bloat going on, so yup that's probably it although its ironic to have water retention when I can't stop peeing haha

How annoying :( but very clever cupcake about the doorbell. everyone just walks in to our house so no idea how I'll keep them away


----------



## cupcake1981

They are 4 1/2 years younger than me. I'm fully expecting to have twins next lol.

My sister called me tonight to tell me she is pregnant. 9 weeks :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sweet, did you know she was trying?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great!! She had a mc didn't she earlier this year? Or was that her friend?

Lol I know mrs d strange how you can pee so much and still retain water! Weird what our bodies do isn't it? 

And mrs d, easy way to keep them out, lock the door haha! I did!


----------



## MrsDuck

They've got keys :(


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> They've got keys :(

Fiddlesticks and fudge!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> They've got keys :(
> 
> Fiddlesticks and fudge!Click to expand...

:rofl: 

Is anyone watching the midwives? It's a bit like one born its on tonight


----------



## baileybubs

Is it that one on bbc1? I watched the last series it was good. A bit more gritty than one born.


----------



## cupcake1981

Damn the keys! Can you get them back for some emergency and then forget to give them back. My parents have keys which sometimes works in my favour. In laws would never get them tho!

She had an mc in Nov last year but they hasn't really tried again as my sisters job was dodgy. Think they had a half intentional whoopsie last month and now she's preggers lol. 

Urgh football is on. Banished to the bedroom :(


----------



## baileybubs

Does your sister already have kids? Is she the mother of your nephew or is that your brothers baby? 

Eurgh for football! I'm lucky my df doesn't like it! 
We are watching Sherlock Holmes the film with Robert Downey Jr.

Ooh you could buy a bolt mrs d, barricade yourself in and everyone else out lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

No it's her first. My nephew is my brothers boy. Oddly her pregnancy sounds very much like mine was at first, just wants carbs when she's not being sick lol! Maybe she's having a boy to, she wants a boy as she has a step daughter.

I can't watch it mrs d! A bit too close to home at the moment! Will record and watch after lbcc is here! Apparently last weeks one was a bit scary!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oooh Robert Downey Junior......


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh I meant to say, I have put lbcc's name down today for water babies classes starting in November :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that will be so nice for you two to have babies so close together!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that's good Hun! I've still not taken Emilia swimming yet! Keep meaning to, I've got her a little Minnie Mouse wet suit lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah there will be about 6 months between them, hope she does have a boy now!

Yeah I thought swim lessons are a good thing for him to do, plus incentive for me to lose weight if I have to wear a swimsuit after birth lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep saying I'm gonna go swimming by myself too in df's day off but I never bloody do! I need to get more motivated I think lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

No it's on bbc2 bailey. Yes cupcake it was very scary for twins last week. I don't blame you for recording and watching once lbcc is here.

Haha great idea about the keys back or bolt or the door, maybe we should change our locks ;)

Sherlock is good, enjoy :)

Aw water babies classes, so cute and he.'ll only be 2 months

We need to see Emilia in her Minnie Mouse swimsuit :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby has just booked us to go to the boat show next month, I hope I'm not puking my guts then :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d! Could you not stay at home?

Aw yeah I'll make sure I take a pic of her when I eventually take her swimming lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah changing the locks might be easier lol!

Yeah figured hell enjoy it and another way to meet people.

Bailey I don't have the motivation to take myself swimming, I wish I did!


----------



## baileybubs

The thing is I absolutely love swimming! I'm a complete water baby but it's just getting there I don't seem to have the motivation for. I was always the same with the gym. Loved it once I was there!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d me to for your sake! Is that in Southampton?

I'm not really a water baby, wish I was. I live it when I'm in there but the faffing with swimsuits and wet hair annoys me!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's one reason I'm reluctant too, I hate getting all the chlorine in my hair!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup in Southampton :) but the bloody clipper isn't going and the times are pants on the fast ferry, I've just lost my rag with hubby and left him to it, he keeps calling me upstairs to ask me what I think but tells me no to my suggestions aaaaaagh! I've got absolutely no patience at the moment, these preggo hormones are making me a snappy biatch :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Wet suits where do you lot go swimming??


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I feel for you, I hated those hormonal feelings, make you feel so rubbish don't they? Tell hubby to stop being annoying, he sounds like he forgets you are pregnant lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel like I've got severe pmt and feeling sick is making me even worse tonight. Sorry you are going to be sick of me by the time I have this baby :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Wet suits?!? I said swimsuits?!!! What do you wear when you swim lol?

Lol snappy hormones....don't think I ever lost mind.....


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it's not a swimming costume it's a like a little wet suit to keep her warmer lol!

It's like these 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/baby-uv-suit


----------



## baileybubs

It was me that said wet suit cupcake lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I was hoping the snappies would soon go bugger

I don't own a swimsuit only bikinis, I'm a sun worshiper, or was ;) 

Aw are those kids suits the uv protector ones?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the one we've got her is mrs d. Although I may need another soon coz she's growing so fast!


----------



## MrsDuck

Moooooorrrrrning! What's everyone up to today? xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning mrs d! My only plans include going to the doctors for my back!
During the day it eases with the use of ice packs and my massager thingy but when I wake up during the night and in the morning it's so stiff and painful again! I can't permanently use an ice pack or my massager so I'm going to see what the docs can do. I looked into chiropractor but at £45 a session I just can't afford it right at this moment. So I'm hoping that I can get something done on NHS soon, if not I will reconsider paying for a chiropractor. 
I guess I can afford it I just don't think I can justify £45 when you should be able to get it done from NHS for free lol! 

What are you up to today? Did you have a good nights sleep?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no you poor thing, I hope the dr can do something for you :hugs: 

Yes I slept much better last night thanks as I decided to sleep in the spare room to try and get a good nights sleep which might help my mood ;) 

It's going to be a long day at work today boo :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning!!!!!

Glad you got a better sleep mrs d! Hopefully you'll feel better for it!

Bailey I don't think you will get chiro or oesteo on the NHS as they are alternative therapies. When I had mine I got a referral for physio and they said I should see someone within 10 days, but that's just my pct timeframe. Hope they can do something for you! I agree it's expensive but you may only need one session, I did, and you will feel better that day I expect!

I have the MW this morning, and then I'm supposed to be staying for that BFing group for bumps. Hubby has taken a sicky with a headache apparently, so no chilling at home for me today!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all goes well with the mw this morning and I'm intrigued what you will do at the bfing group?? Has hubby pulled a sicky to go with you? Maybe he thinks all the mums to be will be getting their :holly: out ;) 

Have a lovely day xx

Bailey have you got through to the dr yet?

Cath have you tested this am?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've put a dress on today for work which I thought looked fine but I seem to be bloating more and more as the day goes on and it's getting tighter and tighter across my belly WTF


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d! That bloat is so annoying isn't it? I hope your day at work doesn't drag too much.

Yeah I'm intrigued by this bfing workshop too! Hope it's interesting and actually useful! Why no chilling at home for you though cupcake just coz dh is off work? 

I'll see what the doctor says today, I got through finally and have an appt at 11 so we will see if there's much that can be done otherwise I'll have a look again at chiropractors. Especially if they can work their magic so quickly lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh yeah cath have you tested? I hope it wasn't bfn again.


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies!!

Aww Bailey sorry your back is still sore hun!! I really hope you dont end up paying for it!! 

MrsD I literally loled with your comment about Cupcakes DH then hahahahahaha!! woohooooo that bloat sounds well bloated haha!! all sounds its gonna be allllll good!!

Cupcake! Im interested too!! Hope the MW apt will be of interest hun and not a boring apt!

Sath how was the cinema?

Well temp took a little dive this am - had some pink cm - boobs still sore and bfn - i had a cycle like this in April I think - wishful thinking for a bfp as that turned into a bfn so just waiting for the bitch to hurry up now :-D xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cath I'm so sorry, your chart was looking really good :( I hope the bitch makes her appearance very quickly and then buggers off again for 9 months xxxx

Bailey I hope your dr can help :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Well its stopped now and boobs are still sore but im pos this is what happened a few months back, bloody sperm cant swim fast enough to fertilize my ******* egg!!! Swim ya little buggers!! SWIM SWIM SWIM!!! xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha swim spermies :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw booooooo cath! That sucks! Did your actually test or just going by your chart? 
Swim spermies swim lol :spermy:

Well the doctor prescribed me two lots of strong painkillers and said it sounds like I've pulled a flexion tendon (??) in my spine which explains why it hurts when I bend and twist. He said the more I move the quicker it should heal but obviously the pain is stopping me moving, hence the painkillers. And he said to just keep putting ice packs and heat packs on it too for the aching coz other muscles will be working harder too. 
If it doesn't go away I'm to go back in a week or two and be referred for physio. But I think if it's still like this in a week I'd rather go straight to a chiro.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey I'm back.

Mrs d I think you'll need to go shopping soon love! Good luck though, stores with maternity clothes are few and far between! 

Bailey good luck at the docs, hope they can do something.

Cath sorry about the bfn chick :(. Hope it's just too early and it'll still show x

MW appointment was fine, all perfect, head is 2/5 palpable which I think means he's 3/5 engaged? The group was good, there was just me and 2 other bumps there but she just went through some of the ins and outs of BFing in more detail than antenatal. Mrs d you'll be pleased know I didn't have to get my :holly: out!

Getting loads of BH again this morning and last night.


----------



## cupcake1981

We posted at the same time bailey. Wow your GP sounded a lot more helpful then mine when I went with my back! Did you ice packs come today?


----------



## baileybubs

No they haven't cupcake! Which sucks coz the reason I ordered these was because they promised super fast delivery and would post first class! Now seen as I bought them at the weekend and the postal service resumed yesterday after the strike then it should be here!
But saying that maybe it's just not here yet coz it's usually about 11.30 it comes. Maybe the postman is just late

Did you find the bfing class useful then Hun?

And I agree about the maternity clothes in stores, I was so annoyed when I went to new Look and asked where all their maternity clothes had gone and got the response "oh they have removed that section because its Christmas so it's been replaced by party wear", because obviously there aren't any pregnant women who need clothes around Christmas!! Or any other time of year for that matter lol.
I know you can order online (which was what the assistant suggested) but its nice to try clothes on before you buy them isn't it? Something can look great on a model and rubbish on you (or they do on me anyway lol).


----------



## cupcake1981

It was useful. I feel quite prepared for how hard it is which is good as I know what I'm getting in for!

Oh that's annoying about your ice packs. My moses bedding has just arrived at mums work so I'm gonna pop out and get that in a bit.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and my whole wardrobe has come from H & M and new look, it's pathetic how little there is in stores! Oh and leggings from Debenhams, they are really good from there mrs d


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully the pain killers will help bailey and I hope your ice packs turn up soon. Does a hot bath help at all? 

Cupcake I'm glad all went well and glad you didn't have to get your :holly: out. Oooh more bh, lbcc is getting ready to arrive :)

I can't wear mat clothes at not even 6 weeks that's madness but I will have to get some clothes a size bigger, I think it's all the eating I'm doing ooops!

Roll on the winter, my winter suits are much more forgiving than my summer dresses and skirts


----------



## MrsDuck

We don't have a debenhams but I'll have to get some when over for the boat show


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your Moses basket bedding arriving :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Can you order online at debs?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure?? But will defo look next month when I'm in Southampton. It's tops I'm struggling with too, all my work blouses won't do up or they are tight on my belly and boobs but anything maternity will make me look preggo

I can't wait to get into suits as the jackets will cover my belly :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Did they give you any indication of if they think lbcc might be early or late?


----------



## cupcake1981

They have no way of telling! Most babies are engaged at this point so he's not out if the ordinary!


----------



## baileybubs

There's a lot of maternity clothes that you can wear earlier and can grow into mrs d, rather than having to buy bigger clothes that you will only wear a few weeks.

Aw I hope lbcc comes earlier for you (obviously after this weekend so it's sept lol). I can't wait I'm so excited for you!

These painkillers aren't killing the pain completely but they are working a bit and also are making me feel quite drowsy and loopy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you ok to drive on the painkillers? 

Yeah that's true, I'll have a look at maternity stuff in the uk where nobody knows me ;) 

Oh yes it's September Sunday! Come on lbcc get ready ;)


----------



## baileybubs

It does say that if you feel drowsy not to drive! Thankfully I don't really have any plans over the next few days that will involve me having to drive, and if I do I'll just have to not take them! It could be because I've only had breakfast and no lunch too lol!

I remember I bought a pair of jeans a size up that I only wore for about 2 weeks lol, them wore for another few weeks after I'd given birth but hang off me now lol! But for tops I guess it isn't as bad. With trousers they then fit aprons your waist but look too lose on your bum and legs lol!


----------



## baileybubs

They fit aprons?!! I love me autocorrect, that was suppose to be for around lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol aprons!

Mrs d you could get some bump bands for now for jeans or skirts that you can't do up. That might tide you over a little longer x

Oh I don't really want him to come yet, I'm enjoying some me time! Want to do some freezer cooking next week!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I was dying for Emilia to come by 37 weeks, but I'm a very impatient person lol! Should have enjoyed the me time while I could lol!

I'm really sleepy now! Can't wait for df to get home on his break so I can have a nap!


----------



## MrsDuck

Casual clothes are fine, I've got leggings and jeggins but for work I'm getting really low on things that fit :( I tried on some shirts in m&s on Sunday but to fit over my boobs they were huge on my stomach and hips, they looked silly. I need to have a look elsewhere for tops

Just be careful on driving bailey coz your insurance might not pay out if you were to have an accident 

What are you going to cook for the freezer cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't know what I'm gonna cook tbh! Any ideas on stuff that freezes well? Might make some mac and cheese with bacon and mushrooms, cottage pie, lasagne. Might got loads of chicken breasts and freeze them in twos and lots of chicken tonight sauces that I can just combine in the slow cooker and do with rice or pasta. We have a small freezer tho, not a lot of space so need to run it down a bit this week!

I dont think I've got to the totally uncomfy phase yet bailey which is maybe why I'm not totally desperate for him to arrive, plus I want to get a few more weeks of RLT in before delivery lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Bolognese, chilli, curries, beef stew, casseroles, they all freeze well Hun. It's deffo a good idea, I wish I had done it before I had Emilia. I will do next time. It's not too bad now, my problem now lies in actually getting to eat it now rather than preparing food lol! Usually now I prepare food and then Emilia wakes and doesn't let me eat it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Apparently need to go easy on the garlic and chilli as it can upset babies tummys which is annoying as its usually the stuff that has all that in that freezes well!

I have a these intentions, I doubt it will happen next week!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh yes good thinking, you don't want to give lbcc a runny bum :(


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't even think about that cupcake! I'd have done well if I had ended up breastfeeinh wouldn't I??

I just tried to nap whilst Emilia was asleep and firstly a fly kept buzzing round my head, then a neighbours car alarm kept going off, then the bin men came and made a racket! And then of course Emilia woke up! At least df should be home any minute though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, sounds like everything was against you having a nap today. I hope df arrives soon :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh rats to all the disturbances! I have ear plugs in when I nap in the day. Was planning one today as I had a dire nights sleep but with hubby being home I probably won't now. Gonna be a lazy moo tomo instead. 

I started watching Dawsons creek on Netflix last night, I never saw it when it was on tv, gonna do some of that tomo I think, they all look so young in it.

No you wouldn't bailey, I'd never really have thought of that if they hasn't mentioned it thus morning. I have all the best intentions but who knows how ill get on! All I know is that I don't have bottles so he and I are gonna have to work hard at it no matter how tough it gets!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I hope you are getting your nap in right now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dawkins Creek! Haha

Did you manage a nap today cupcake? 

I've got curry for dinner yum

Sath I see you lurking, how was the film and how is the witch treating you? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

No no nap, been out this avo so didn't really have a chance!

Lol Dawkins that's what it kept autocorrecting it to for me to.

Aw yum curry, enjoy your spicy food before everything spicy gives you heartburn lol!


----------



## SATH

Well Im in my pj's ready to slob! Film was pretty good so I take it all back think i enjoyed more than oh but i love johnny. Late nite and early morning yuck! 

How did it go cupcake at the bf class really good to know bout garlic and chilli any baby of mine will come out pretty used to that. Hope you have a relaxing day planned tomorrow. 

Cath sorry your temp has dipped lets hope next month is the month then mrs d will be able to advise us whats gonna happen to our bodies a month in advance.

Mrs d you got a bit of bloat goin on. Loose tops how bout hair band thru buttonhole and round button - can you tell i have fat days! How is the nausea treating you. Wont be long now till your scan hope you get a pic! 

Bailey hope you are fast asleep right now!! 

Cheryl miss you hope Leo is doin well with the weaning. 

Gonna watch the midwives now thats the hospital im going to scary.


----------



## SATH

Curry yum

im jealous i used to love dawsons creek enjoy


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bloody auto correct Dawsons :)

I now know what a bloke with a beer belly feels like :) 

Glad you enjoyed the film sath, I like johnny depp too :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw mrs d have you taken a picture of your bloaty (twin) bump?! Start early as when you're almost 38 weeks you won't remember what it was like to have a waist!

I made the most amazing mac and cheese with shrooms and bacon for dinner! Carb coma alert!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha twin :)

No I haven't taken any pics yet. Last time we put a white sheet up, I stood naked and shone a bright torch on me casting a full body shadow and I did it every week from 6-12 but then had the mmc so I've sort of lost enthusiasm to do it again :shrug: maybe I should?

Oooh that sounds yummy, did you make extra to freeze?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah do it defo. I have done with each pregnancy. This one is different remember :) That sounds very artistic, wishing I'd had some nice preggo pictures done to remember my bump.

Well there are left overs but not too sure how it'll freeze tbh, one of us will have it for tea tomorrow.


----------



## cathgibbs

Mrsd start the pics hun!!! Soo excited to see them progress!

Cupcake is hubby going back to work tomorrow ? Xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes he is! I love my hubby but him being gone between 8 and 5 is a lot of clearing up for me to do....altho he did put the Hoover round today and make up the moses stand.

Cath did the pink cm come to anything?


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha awww bless him. They dont realise how much mess they make do they lol

I had a load if evaps last night but af is on her way sadly but onwards and upwards! !!

Morning everyone! Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Is it deffo AF Hun? I'm still crossing everything that they aren't evaps!!

Well Emilia is deffo going through this 4 month sleep regression. She's waking up every 1-2 hours. All I have to do most of the time is put her dummy back in and she goes back to sleep but it means all I get is broken sleep!
She also woke at 9pm really screaming like she'd had a nightmare or something bless her.

My back is much better too, but these tablets proper make me light headed and dizzy! No driving for me!

How are you feeling today cath? 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning everyone

Cath evaps are nasty, I'm so sorry the witch is on her way :( 

Bailey I'm glad the pills Are working and your back feels better. Aw poor Emilia having nightmares. I hope you both have a better sleep tonight

Cupcake enjoy your relaxing day at home

Cheryl yay for Leo sleeping well

Sath don't work too hard at work ;)

Amy I hope all is goo with you and Emily


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey poor you and Emilia, she was always such a good sleeper to. Sure shell go back to that soon. What painkillers are you on? They sound great! Did you get a nap yesterday?

Cath boo to evaps but like bailey said are you sure that's what they are?

Mrs d did you find something to wear this morning for work with your bloaty bump?

I've just woken up ( sorry bailey, you'll get me back very soon tho when I have a newborn!), now i had too much sleep and can't be bothered doing anything!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay cupcake for getting up late!! Put your feet up and chill out hun, watch random crap on TV and relax :-D

Awww Bailey bless poor Emilia for her little nightmare poor thing!! Glad the tabs are working a lil bit!!

MrsD How you feeling?? 

Well I think they were evaps, temp was below coverline which is normally a bad sign but no AF?!? 

Here are the EVAPS - which stand for - Evil Very Annoying Pointless Sticks!! xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't see anything on those sticks Hun pic isn't clear enough. Temp did take a dive today but weird no AF yet......keep those fingers crossed!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm on my phone cath so I can't see anything on them either but I'll load up the laptop.

No I didn't get a nap yesterday cupcake, didn't get chance! Df slept on the sofa last night coz he played on his Xbox til 1.30am then didn't want to disturb me and Emilia. When I asked why he stayed up so late (coz if he says it was 1.30 it was more likely 2.30!) and he said he wasn't tired. Well......that was like holding a match to a stick if dynamite wasn't it lol?! Lots of things along the lines of "so I'm ALWAYS tired coz I get up with our daughter all the time and yet you can manage to stay up til the wee hours playing Xbox coz you AREN'T TIRED??!" Lol! Don't think he knew what hit him! I said telling him he wasn't tired was just rubbing salt in the wound seen as I'm always tired. Idiot. So I think he's realised that I'm a bit sleep deprived lol! 
It's funny coz she only wakes briefly and goes back to sleep but it's every hour from 2am and then wide awake at 5.30am so it's the broken sleep that's my problem. But he just doesn't hear her when she's stirring. 

Oh and my ice packs still haven't come. But my back is still getting better which is good. 

Cupcake are you having a lazy day today and resting for a change?!

Sath how are you today Hun? Glad you enjoyed Lone Ranger after all!

Mrs d any sign of your letter for an early scan Hun?

Cheryl how's the weaning coming along?

Amy hi there I know you'll read this at some point and I hope you are ok x


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh your df really doesn't help himself does he!!!! When is his day off this week? I think he needs a 'day in the life of bailey' experience! Then he'll know what it's like to be tired. Keep meaning to ask you if you took your engagement ring back in the end after the weekend? 

Rubbish about those ice packs, chances are your back will be better by the time they come but at least you have them ready for if it comes back? Are they the ones that can be made hot to? At least you can use for AF pains then.

Sorry to say this but I feel awful for sleeping so long, need to start setting an alarm on days I don't have plans. When I woke up I was so dizzy from not eating or drinking for so long. Still have jobs to do but I just feel the need to veg today!

I was just looking at my antenatal notes from yesterday and my FH was 36 yesterday, at 37+5. Is this because he's 3/5 engaged and dropped down? He's still plotting on the average line. Im also a bit cross cos we discussed my birth plan last appointment, but all she's put in my notes is a tick by each box saying we've discussed things, nothing about my preferences etc!


----------



## baileybubs

I get what you mean about sleeping too long (I can just about remember lol!). You just for want to do anything do you? I feel the same sometimes after a nap. 

Yeah they are they exact ice packs you gave me a link to, it's the same seller but just their eBay site which was slightly cheaper lol! So they will deffo still get used.

He sets himself up for these things my df doesn't he? I did put my ring back on the next day actually, I hate staying mad at him, I always think life's too short, but that's how he ends up getting away with murder lol!

I'm just watching midwives episode 1 and it made me cry, in a good way! Just completely took me back to having Emilia and hearing her first cries (I'm tearing up just thinking of it!) it's such an amazing thing! I shouldn't watch this really coz it's making me broody again lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I haven't watched those Midwives shows yet, someone said not to. I'd like to. What do you think?

I'm working my way through my Netflix today, did you get it yet? I'm hoping I might get a burst of energy later on and get a job done!

I was really lucky, the company that sells those ice packs is a 10 min drive from where I live so I went and collected them. Prob woulda been quicker for be to collect and send to you lol!

I had to take my rings off about a month ago. I miss them so much. I have a plain silver band on my ring finger that looks like a wedding ring but it's not the same :(


----------



## baileybubs

I say no don't watch it Hun, it's lovely to watch earlier in pregnancy but I think when you are so close some parts could be more scary for you, not that it is a scary experience Hun it's just the unexpected because its your first. I watched an OBEM the day before I went into hospital before having her and it really got me freaked! 
So I say wait and watch them once lbcc is here.

No I still haven't got Netflix but I had a shock this morning and my gas payments have gone up to £149 a month!!! So trying not to spend money lol! But might just allow myself that, it's not exactly much is it?

I think I had to take my rings off at about 36 weeks, my hands were all pudgy lol! I was back in them just a couple of days after she was born though. 

I wouldn't even bother doing any jobs Hun you are allowed to do nothing you know, you are pretty much 9 months pregnant Hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah ill avoid it I think. Im in an ok place at the moment about the birth etc and I don't want to go back to fear! Altho I'm expecting it to be horrendous lol!

£149 a month! Just for gas?!? That can't be right?!

I'm hoping I unswell quickly so I can put them back on.

I just feel so guilty being lazy when there's stuff to do.

I've decided we need to either replace or get our hallway carpet cleaned. Is it bad to replace the carpet so close to having a new born in the house?


----------



## baileybubs

We somehow paid just £35 a month for the first 18 months we lived here (I knew we should have been paying more but at the time was feigning ignorance lol) so we owe them £500 now, that's why it's so much. I'm gonna hopefully just pay that off next month from savings but that's annoying coz it feels like all we do us save for it to we spent on something else (ie not a deposit for the mortgage or the wedding which we are trying to save for!).

I wouldn't think having a new carpet would be a problem as long as dh gives a good Hoover afterwards.

And don't worry Hun I'm sure your labour won't be horrendous


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake don't you fare feel lazy you are 9 months pregnant, stil down and watch tv :)

Bailey your df knows how to show a red flag to a bull doesn't he, what a plonker

Nope no letter yet :( I have this awful feeling its going to be for when we are at the boat show, but we will see

Cath those nasty evaps :( but no af is a good sign :)


----------



## cupcake1981

When is the boat show? If you know the dates can you call the scanning dept of your hospital and see if your referrals is there? I'm sure if the dates come through and they don't work you can change it.

I can't help feel lazy doing nothing while hubs is at work!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure you should be able to change it mrs d, I know I picked mine according to when my mum could be there because she would not let me go without her lol!! Plus it was easier for her to drive us as I hadn't passed my driving test yet then either.

He really is a plonker isn't he?

I tried to make syn free falafels earlier and they were so dry they crumbled to dust when I touched them hahaha! Next time I'll put an egg in lol!
I'm so hungry today though and trying so hard not to eat anything naughty!

How are you feeling today mrs d?


----------



## baileybubs

You aren't doing nothing cupcake you are growing your baby and keeping him safe, and feeding him and providing him oxygen, you are doing a hell of a lot even though you are sat on the sofa.

Don't forget what I said about a pregnant lady using more energy when asleep than a non pregnant woman when awake!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'm going to use that quote ;) 

I'll see what date they come up with first and then change it if I have to. I haven't been home today so it might be at home but I doubt it. They wouldn't have got my referral from my dr until Tuesday (with the bank holiday) so ill probably hear next week.

Hubby finds out the results of his thyroid test tomorrow. I hope he does have an over active thyroid or else I'll never hear the end of me making him go to the drs and get tested


----------



## MrsDuck

Just got home but no letter boo. 

I've just taken a pic of my belly bloat. I normally have a flat belly and it's not too bad in the morning, but by the time I get home I'm always really bloated. This is today......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo for no letter. 

Wow, bless the little bloaty bump. Are you sick this afternoon?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know it's ridiculous I'm not even 6 weeks yet, I want a proper bump not just bloat haha
I'm getting waves of sickness throughout the day and night now but still thankfully I haven't been physically sick


----------



## cupcake1981

I bet you have a bump really early like I did. 

If it makes you feel better I feel really sick right now to. First time in ages!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies yeah for ur bloat bump mrs d..x

Cath sorry about the Evaps but I'm hoping its a BFP coming Hun ur not out till the witch is here. Xx

Bailey sorry Emilia is waking more thru the night Hun. Hope she's better tonight. Xx

Cupcake I'd rest as much as u can Hun u will need it cos once bubba is here its non stop. Xx

Hey sath how u doin u still in the 2ww Hun?xx

Hey Amy hows Emily doing u still doin one day at work?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Cheryl, what have you been up to hun? You've been quiet recently xxx

Oh no cupcake is that still from your Chinese? 

Me and hubby have just been for a nice evening walk along the beach, I'm starving now


----------



## baileybubs

Aww cute little bloaty bump mrs d!! Aw I bet that's lovely being able to walk along the beach!

Cheryl hi! How's Leo doing with weaning?

Cupcake sorry you feel sick Hun! 

I don't know what's wrong with me today I'm so hungry. I feel so hungry right now it hurts!!

What's everyone up to tonight?

Cath still no sign of AF?


----------



## cupcake1981

No the Chinese was Sunday mrs d! I feel better now, think I was just really thirsty! Not has dinner yet so getting a bit hungry!

Cheryl you sound so busy, hope you are enjoying your mat leave still.


----------



## cupcake1981

How would you ladies feel about your hubby's going out on a drinking night out when you're 38 weeks pregnant?


----------



## baileybubs

I think you already know how I'd feel Hun......no way Jose! Has he asked or just told you he's going?


----------



## cupcake1981

He asked.....and I said ok. He's said he won't get drunk, but if something happened he'd be over the limit to drive me to the hospital and we've have to get a taxi, which I'd not be thrilled with. I don't honestly think anything is going to happen tomo night, but it can start from nowhere can't it?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd be pooping my pants cupcake while he was out just in case i went into labour, I'd want him sober. I wouldn't be happy :( 

What's everyone having for dinner? I've got crappy stir fry :( 

Bailey have you had anymore oopsies? I've been constantly eating since falling pregnant ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I wouldn't like it at all, especially as a lot of taxis won't take women in labour Hun. 
Also for me I know I can't trust my df to not have a drink or two too many for my liking but that's my df, not everyone is as useless as mine lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I don't think I've had anymore ooopsies mrs d coz I think I O'd cd16 then we dtd cd19. Hopefully I didn't get it wrong again lol! But I was pretty sure this time coz I kept taking opks til cd24 and all negative. Plus I now seem to get very strong pains on the day I O and I did on cd16. We will find out on Monday coz that would be when AF is due!

I think you might worry all night too cupcake. Like you said it can come from nowhere Hun.

I've just had a turkey, bacon and spinach sandwich with homemade chips. And it was only 6 syns and only because of the mayo lol!
What kind of stir fry mrs d? I love stir fry!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm doing a Thai beef stir fry with noodles but your dinner sounds much better than mine mmm


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really feel like I can say no tbh, ESP as I've been really insistent that I don't think he's gonna make an appearance any time soon.

God can you imagine the shi* that would hit the fan if my parents had to drive me to the hospital cos hubby had been out on the drink.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm really craving curry.


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm I could just eat curry cupcake! That's two words you don't normally see together isn't it? Curry cupcake lol!

My tea was lush mrs d, especially as it was allowed on my diet lol!

Cupcake for me (and lets not forget I'm very highly strung, high maintainance and paranoid) I would be annoyed with him for even asking if he could go, coz I'd feel like he should automatically see it as his responsibility to be there for you now you are so close. At the end of the day you havent had any drinking nights out for 9 months coz you have been carrying his baby, he can at least forgo them now so he can be there for you. But like I said that's just me, and my df had many other things to make up for too lol! I can be very demanding so it's not how everyone would feel.

Is there anyone else close by that would make you feel secure in the idea that if you did go into labour they could be there quickly to take you?


----------



## cupcake1981

My sister is 10 minutes away she could take me. 

He's said he'll only have 2 or 3 over the course of the night. Not 100% happy but he's said that's the last time til baby's here.

He's gone to get me a curry now, brownie points. 

Baby just shifted from the right of my belly where he always is to the left and it went completely flat on one side. So weird. Then i had a couple of BHs, sore! Decided to sit on my ball for a bit in the hope he might wriggle back into a comfy place!


----------



## baileybubs

Does he know you aren't 100% happy though Hun? 
As long as you feel like you will be ok for the night though Hun and that there's someone close enough, coz you never know what will happen at this stage. And you don't wanna worry all evening Hun. Maybe get your sister to come round for the evening or something? 

I've just been googling painful hunger pains and found out that it can be caused by Naproxen, which I'm taking for my back. It does say to take it with food which I didn't this morning coz I didn't get chance with Emilia coz she was too fussy. I'm deffo not gonna take anymore! It's the cocodomal that's helping anyway I think (it's extra strength stuff and that's the one that's making me drowsy!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Curry cupcake haha

I'm glad you've got your sister as back up just in case and yay for hubby going to get you a curry :)

Weird, I wouldn't have thought he'd have much space to move now so would stay put

My stir fry was predictably crap but now I'm munching on Cadbury caramel nibbles, which I call nipples. They are so yummy I could easily eat the whole bag.

How much chocolate should I limit myself to while pregnant? Did you both eat chocolate?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing bailey. I feel awful on co-codomal really drowsy and sick yuck

Cupcake I've just noticed your mood is 'nesting' cute :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I would have thought he wouldn't hav had space to move either, little monkey! Is he digging his limbs into you?

At leader dh is going for a curry for you!

I didn't particularly limit the chocolate mrs d, as long as you aren't drinking lots iof tea, coffee or cola then I think you'd have to eat a hell of a lot of chocolate to go over the recommended caffeine intake.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey, that's the answer I wanted ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Well choc contains caffeine which you obvs need to be aware of. Are you on decaf tea and coffee? You can have 200 mg of caffeine a day. Decaf tea is nice, hardly tell the difference.

I'm ok with him not having more than 2 or 3. I guess if labour started as an ftm it's gonna take hours so he'd have time to sober up b4 I needed to go to hospital. In theory.

God knows what baby is up to in there. Can't tell if I'm getting BHs or it's him having a damn good stretch, getting lots of lightening crotch from bouncing on this ball!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes limbs everywhere bailey! He is a monkey. My backs started to hurt now to.

I hate codeine, makes me sick. Naproxen is good stuff to, was amazing at sorting a trapped nerve in my neck a while back


----------



## baileybubs

I keep wanting to say take a bath cupcake to ease your back but you don't have one do you doh :dohh:

I've taken naproxen before for period pains and its not caused this stomach pain before. It is stronger though.


----------



## cupcake1981

You have to careful with NSAID painkillers and not eating Hun, even if its a piece of toast.

Yeah I'm really sore all of a sudden. Still he needs to stay put 2 more days. Someone from works gf had their baby today over a week early. I'd be gutted!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lightening crotch??

There was an article on the Dailey mail website about mums doing absolutely anything and everything o make sure their baby waits until 1st September so you definitely aren't alone

I'm not drinking any tea or coffee or cola since falling pregnant, I'd rather use my quota up with chocolate ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yorkshire tea decaf is really nice mrs d, I'd say you can't tell the difference. And there's hardly any in coke, I still drink it, although I didn't first tri cos it's so bad for you!

Yeah stabbing pain in your cervix from babies head banging it. Pleasant!

He better stay put a bit longer. My hair appointment isn't til Wednesday!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm not gonna take it tonight and see how I feel. My back is feeling so much better and it can't just be the tablets that are killing the pain, I think it's actually healed up.

Aw don't worry Hun I'm sure he knows you want to wait til sept, he's probably just reminding you that he's still there after he scared you by being quiet the other day lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh what are you having done at the hairdressers?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I still drank coke later on too, you could have about 8 cans a day and still be within recommended caffeine limits, not that you would drink that much lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your back is finally getting better bailey :)


----------



## SATH

Soz been out at mums. Cupcake squeeze those thighs together lbcc has to stay just a few more days. 

mrs d fab pic what a bloat baby cant wait for the bump pics. I agree save the caffeine for chocolate yummy im a minstrels girl! Hope your appointment comes through soon.

Bailey def eat with those tablets otherwise you can get an ulcer. Glad the back is easy now you just need a really goods night sleep.

Cath did af arrive. When my temp drops like that i normally grt af by 6 pm.

Got paul o'grady dogs on how long till i cry. Off to see lion king tomorrow in Birmingham cant wait gonna take lots of tissues.


----------



## cupcake1981

Just getting a trim, nothing too out there.

The only thing ill say about coke is its sooooo bad for you. I know people that have drunk loads through their pregnancy and had deteriorating placentas at birth. Maybe no link but the fact that in can clean toilets makes me nervous lol! But a small amount is fine :)

My phones about to die!


----------



## MrsDuck

Lion King the musical? If so I didn't know it was on in Birmingham. I didn't last through the first scene, I was blubbing because it was so brilliant

I thought you might be having something radical done cupcake so that it's easy to manage once lbcc arrives


----------



## MrsDuck

Taaaaaaawwwwwwwn! How are you and Maddison? Are you back? Did you have a good trip? xxxxx


----------



## SATH

Yep the musical OMG am i gonna be blubbing that quick great!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you never seen it? It's fantastic, take your tissues


----------



## SATH

I remember seeing the film im emotionally scarred from it. I love the music too. Going with the girls we're supposed to go for drinks after sounds like i might need to redo the face. How you feeling hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

Was Tawn stalking?! I miss her lots!


----------



## MrsDuck

In that case take some makeup in your handbag

I'm ok thanks, I'm getting some pain behind my belly button and still getting these waves of feeling sick but I'm just keen for the weeks to speed by to get to 12 weeks then I think I'll relax slightly


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah she was, she's gone now :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d will you get a Doppler? After your scan? I can't recommend them enough, I'd have been lost without mine in those early 2nd tri weeks b4 he got busy!

Bonus pay day tomo, gonna go out and buy new things for the flat like towels and dinner plates lol. Well I can't buy new clothes can I?!


----------



## cupcake1981

Didn't do a very good job of getting up with the alarm that I set for 9, kept snoozing it! Why am I sleeping so much?!?

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup ill definitely get a Doppler after my first scan :)

Enjoy the lie ins while you can :) oooh household goodies you'll have to show us what you get :)


----------



## cupcake1981

They are worth every penny. I'd have gone mad without mine. 

I have quite a list of new stuff I want, if we can't move this is the next best thing lol!

Bathroom towels
Laundry basket
Curtains for bedroom
Maybe some bedding
Dinner plates/bowls/side plates 
Fridge Bulb :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Fridge bulb :rofl: 

Sounds good, I love new towels :)


----------



## baileybubs

Fridge bulb :rofl: that's hilarious! I don't even know where you'd get one lol!!

Are you today ladies? I've been into work to pick up some wage slips and see the girlies. Although they all seem miserable (coz my job ain't brilliant) I actually really miss it!! I have definately missed the girls, and am going back next week to discuss returning and seeing if I can do any keep in touch shifts. 

Cupcake I love shopping for home stuff!! 

Mrs d go on eBay for a Doppler, they are much cheaper.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that was nice, showing emilia off to the girlies :) I hope your chat next week goes well. Are you going back full time? xx

I'm so tired today, it's only 12.30pm and I'm already ready to go home :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I got my Doppler on EBay mrs d, brand new. Defo get the best one you can like the sonoline b 3mhz.....I've heard of too many ladies on here getting inferior ones and not finding hb all the time, I've never not found with mine. I'd offer to sell you mine but with my sister pregnant ive offered to her to borrow, dunno if she wants it but I'm sure shell have a panic at some point and want to use it.

When are you planning on going back bailey?

Lol you know the light in the fridge comes from a bulb right? Well those bulbs die out and you have to replace. It's not that unusual they sell fridge bulbs everywhere lol. Well ours went bloody ages ago and I've not got round to replacing. It's on my list today so gonna get bought!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh i forgot to say, the hospital just phoned asking if I'd be willing to speak to a nervous lady who has been diagnosed with thyroid cancer, to share my experience and to try and reassure her, of course I said yes, I'll meet up with her next week :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've had a look on amazon and that one cupcake is around £50, I'll look on eBay too :) aw thanks for the thought xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah I've just never had to buy one cupcake, I know b&q probably sell them it's just something you never think to buy isn't it? Lol

I agree cupcake, I would deffo go for the sonoline b, mine is brilliant. 

I'm not going back til January coz my mat pay runs out December but I won't be able to get childcare at Christmas so may as well wait til January and just scrape by in December lol!
I do miss it though. Especially on days like today when df has kindly decided to go to his mates house at 10am and then will be at work 2pm til late. That's why I nipped to work so I could have a bit of adult company. Plus Emilia loves going there.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh exciting you'll be able to see your food again :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d that's lovely that you are willing to do that and go and speak to that lady. It's lovely that your hospital thought enough to offer that lady that support.


----------



## MrsDuck

I suppose I've been at ENT so often over the past couple of years that I got to know them all quite well. I actually found someone on the Internet who I called up before my radioactive iodine treatment and asked them lots of questions


----------



## cupcake1981

I actually think I got mine from amazon actually and got it the next day.

Lol I guess I've you've never go replace one you wouldn't think of it lol. Can't wait to see my food again, haha!

That's so nice of you mrs d xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so I'm in more pain again with my back so have had to take the naproxen again but have just eaten a massive lunch before I had it so hopefully I wont get that hunger pain thing again!!
I hope that the pain doesnt return when I stop taking painkillers, will mean its not healing.
Oooh but my ice packs came!! They sent it second class (which wasnt right coz they advertised it as 1st class super fast delivery so I will make sure I comment on that).

I meant to ask your advice on something ebay related actually ladies. Df got an xbox off ebay that was listed with 2 controllers and 3 games and the kinnect. 
Now we were the only bidders on it and won it for £100 which was a bargain really but we won it fair and square, not our fault no-one else bid so it didnt go for more money right? 
Well when it was delivered it was only sent with the kinnect and one controller, no games. So it was missing a controller and the games. To be honest its still a bargain for what we paid but thats not the point is it? 
I emailed the seller enquiring as to why it didnt come with the other controller and games and he said he wasnt supposed to list it with those and he had already sold the games.
So would you give them negative feedback or just leave it seen as it was good value anyway?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry your back seems worse, I hope the meds work and your big lunch stops you from getting stomach pains again. I'd definitely give negative feedback. Regardless of the price paid for it, you bid and won and if it was meant to include all those things then it should have :) that's awful and they should get marked down for not including them


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I thought that mrs d but I know people take negative feedback really seriously dont they? But I suppose I have a very valid reason


----------



## cupcake1981

I'd give negative feedback as you didn't get what you paid for! His fault he's getting negative feedback not yours!

They didnt have fridge bulbs dammit. But I did get loads of other stuff. Yippee!

Sorry about the back bailey. Hope the ice packs help now you have them!


----------



## baileybubs

Boo for no fridge bulbs cupcake!

I think I'm gonna try making a syn free turkey curry for tea tonight, what's everyone else doing?
How was your curry last night cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

I know! Annoying. I'd set my heart on a well lit fridge again.

It was ok, I had butter chicken as I didn't want anything to spicy cos of the HB issue. So not great. 

I was at Dunelm Mill for about 2 hours lol. I ache a lot from walking about now! Hips and pelvis are starting to suffer with the weight of the baby.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo to the curry being rubbish too!

Ouch! I can imagine how achey you must feel! Hope you feel better Hun, rest up sweetie an save your energy Hun!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah sitting on the sofa, recharging my batteries before I go to the car and unload it all!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are pooped but I bet it was worth it for all the goodies. What is the place you went to?

Damn it about the fridge light

A turkey curry sounds good.

Hubby just got his results back from his thyroid test and dammit it's normal, now I'm getting I told you so. Shit that means I've just got a moody bloody husband and I can't blame his thyroid haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Dunelm Mill. It's like a huge homewares place, we only got one down here recently, it's fab!

At least his results were normal, just blame his man hormones!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh that sounds good I might have to visit there while I'm over :) I've just had a look online. I normally force hubby to visit ikea but I think we'll try there instead (not that we NEED anything) ;) 

Man hormones, I think he just has my symptoms when I'm I'll, I'm waiting for his ms to kick in ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah you should defo go! It's only 20 mins or so from Southampton! 

Hubby got in just in time to help me bring all the stuff in from the car! Good timing!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe man hormones lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

That was well timed hubby. What did you end up buying?


----------



## cupcake1981

I got new towels and some matching bathroom accessories like bog brush etc, bedding, curtains, dining set, laundry hamper! Spent £216 but is set a budget of £200 so not too bad. They also do really good packs of cleaning wipes in there to for £0.99p so stocked up on them to! Lazy cleaning!


----------



## MrsDuck

It sounds like you got a lot for £200 bargain :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I also want new duvet and pillows but I think my mum is getting those for my birthday. Sad life isn't it! None of its going on the bed until after baby is born tho in case my waters go in bed! x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah sounds like you got some good stuff for £200 cupcake.

I love dunelm mill, I could easily spend £200 there!


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you have one up north Bailey? It's right near work so I used to go all the time, was weird going today like I was driving to work!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah there's one not far from where I live, haven't been there for a while though. 

What are you up to tonight ladies? My exciting plan is bath, big brother then bed!


----------



## cupcake1981

Erm no plans, hubby is out isnt he. Probably laundry tbh!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey what's the FB status about chick? X


----------



## baileybubs

Df is working 2- late today, so his mate asked if he wanted to go play Xbox at 10am and go straight to work from his. He asked me and I said I'd prefer if he didn't coz my back is still sore and these painkillers make me drowsy. But he went anyway. 
Just feeling a bit shitty about it really, he keeps texting asking how we are and I just keep telling him Emilia is fine and that's it. 
I'm sick of being annoyed really. 

Thankfully Emilia has been in a good mood today so we've been ok but my backs quite achey now. Hence why I'm having a bath to soothe it once she's asleep lol!

She's so cute, I've got American Pie the Wedding on the tv and she's watching intently and just giggled at it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I see. Yeah that's pretty annoying and selfish. 

Hope you enjoy your bath, I'm really wishing we had a bath at the moment but normally I could care less about a bath.

Wow she has a very grown up arms of humour for a 4 month old!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I think it was mainly the upbeat music and bright colours but its cute to see her giggling properly at something.

Yeah I'm just in a bad mood in general I think coz I just feel like Xbox is more important than me, sad isn't it? I wouldn't mind but he goes round there once a week an I normally don't mind but I just asked him not to this week. Plus they always arrange it on a day when his mates wife is at her parents with their 1 year old. They never do it on a day when it means his wife would have to be at home all day with their child coz she wouldn't be happy about it. I keep saying they should do it on a Monday or Tuesday and I'll go up to my parents and they can come round to our house but they never do. It's only ever when it's convienient to his mates wife, not to me. 
Anyways I won't bore you with more of my moaning, it seems like it's all I do at the moment!

What are you having for tea then cupcake? I hope mine turns out, I've never made a curry sauce with fat free yoghurt in it before!


----------



## cupcake1981

No he gives you lots to moan about. I don't blame you for venting.

I have no idea what to have for tea. We don't have much in. I had a maccy ds about 3 as I was starving after shopping and couldn't bear to wait for a roll to defrost or something lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm I love Maccy d's I don't blame you Hun!

Wow Emilia has just been a little angel, she had her bottle, changed her and put her in her cot and she was asleep within 10 mins! So I've had my bath and my curry is almost ready!


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow what a good girl. 

I found mini kievs and curly fries in the freezer. Need to get eating some healthy stuff again, I'm out of fruit and tomatoes :(


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm I love mini kievs too lol!! Were they yummy?


----------



## cupcake1981

They were pretty nice actually. Feel guilty for eating bad food all day tho! My baby will come out looking like one of Bianca Jacksons kids!

Was your curry nice?


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: that made me proper lol! I'm sure it won't be a problem, it's all about having a balanced diet don't forget so you need a bit of stodgy food sometimes lol! I didn't always eat fab either, or enough sometimes coz I lost my appetite. 

My curry was gorgeous actually considering it was syn free! But then I was bad and ate another kit Kat which means I've had too many syns today lol! But still it's not that bad. 

Is your hubby making sure he's checking on you whilst he's out? Lol


----------



## cupcake1981

I've defo not been getting my 5 a day all Pregnancy but I always take my pre-natals. Will go get some fruit tomo. 

Aw it sounds good, do you have leftovers for the freezer?

I've texted him a couple of times and hes got back straight away, so he's contactable. He's only having a couple apparently anyway. I'm not going into labour tonight anyway. Tbh I don't think I will, reckon ill end up induced!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw you never know Hun, it can come on from nowhere. You have at least 4 more weeks til you'd end up being induced so fingers crossed that's plenty of time for it to happen naturally. 

I only had sauce left over, but that will do for maybe on a jacket potato tomorrow or something, yum!


----------



## cupcake1981

They induce at 10 days over in this pct I think so 3 1/2 weeks. I'm not doing anything to encourage ATM tho, ill start maybe after next Friday.

Mmmm curry and jacket spud, yummy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning girlies

I'm a sweet pea yay :) 

Anyone got any nice plans for today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey you are a sweet pea! Baby will grow so quickly next few weeks!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a problem, mil has just been on the phone to say that she has booked us a pamper day at a spa when she comes over to visit in October, that's lovely of her but I've just reacted in shear horror as I don't think I can have many treatments, certainly not massages, she just took me by surprise, and I couldn't think of an excuse apart from I'm not really a spa lover, but I think I've now offended her as she told me to think about it and call her back later :( I didn't want anyone to know about my pregnancy until after my scan but I think we are going to have to tell her now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for being a sweet pea mrs d!

I am doing nothing today, except nipping to Asda lol, exciting! We are a bit low on money at the mo so it's a case of staying at home when weather is rubbish! If it was nicer we might go out to the park but it's miserable here today!

What are you up to ladies?

How was dh last night cupcake?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's cloudy and sunny here, it can't make it's mind up. I'm doing some gardening today while hubby potters on the boat


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that's a tricky one mrs d! It depends how much you really don't want to tell her. Coz even if you contacted the spa about getting pregnancy friendly massage she'd find out wouldn't she?
Plus even treatments aren't always ok coz of essential oils and stuff.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry weather is poop with you bailey :( 

Oh yes cupcake was hubby drunk last night?


----------



## baileybubs

Do you really want her to not know? How far off 12 weeks will you be by then?


----------



## MrsDuck

She's already booked and I assume paid for it, she was just phoning to tell me not to work that Saturday eeek I don't know what to do??? Hubby isn't here but I bet he just wants me to say that I don't want to do it, but that's horrible because she thought she was doing something lovely for me :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I will be 13 weeks then, we were planning on telling them and everyone else while they are over. But she won't be able to get her money back then it will be too late but I'm sure she could cancel now


----------



## cupcake1981

If you'll be 13 weeks then can you not tell her? I'm sure you'll have had the scan by then? It's a tricky one cos spas won't touch you if you are pregnant so she would know. Could you call the spa and explain the situation and see if they could offer a treatment for a preggo lady and not let anyone in the party know?

He wasn't drunk last night, got in about 11:30.

His parents invited themselves round this afternoon which is annoying for 2 reasons, the first being that I had plans that I felt I had to change as I don't want them at my house when I'm not here, and secondly he's buggered off to football so I have to spend the morning cleaning in this heat. Great.


----------



## MrsDuck

The problem isn't that I don't want to tell them when I'm 13 weeks, it's that I don't want to tell them now. She has booked today, but I can't do it so I need her to cancel today so that she can get her money back

Oh no cupcake why are they coming around if hubby isn't there?


----------



## baileybubs

How annoying cupcake! I'd be tempted to not tidy then when dh comes home and his parents are there just say "sorry it isn't tidy I was just so tired and achey I couldn't do it by myself" lol, or is that me just being a but mean lol!

Hmmmm could you not say you've had a look at your work schedule and there's something really important on that day, or that you have other plans already so can't do it? That way you aren't hurting her feelings but still getting her to cancel.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah mrs d sorry that bit got a bit lost on me. Can you Just say you have a work things you can't get out of that day or something?

He will be back from football when they are here. 

I've woken up in a pissy mood tbh. I don't want them coming over and it bugs me when they invite themselves. My parents don't just come round. If they come over its to help us with something round the house. And I can't just leave the cleaning cos his mums house is immaculate and it just makes me look dirty if I leave it. Not that it's even that bad as I'm here doing stuff all the time. I'm just bugged cos I had to alter my plans really.


----------



## baileybubs

Could you not have said no cupcake? I totally get where you are coming from though. My MIL was commenting on my (lack of) dusting the other day when she just came over without asking (I was trying to take a nap on the sofa whilst df bathed Emilia at the time!!). 
Irritating! Does dh know how you feel about it? Mind you I tell my df it annoys me and he does nothing about it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yeah he knows Im annoyed.

And I said that they could come over tomo am do he could at least help me sort that flat out b4, but no that wasn't convenient for them. And I wanted to keep tomo pm free via otherwise we get no proper time together all weekend. 

This is just a vision into when the baby is here and people are inviting themselves over all the time and I spend the first few precious weeks of my babies life worrying about how tidy my house is rather than enjoying him.


----------



## baileybubs

I guess that's one of the few advantages of a c section, I had an excuse to not tidy so it was all down to dh. Try as hard as you can to not worry about your house being tidy. If anyone has any sense they won't care or comment. I know that's a lt easier said than done though. Did you say you had spoke to dh about visitors?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I just called me df my dh ha! Funny seen as we are currently in the middle of a fall out lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I have but tbh I don't really think he takes any if it in! I've out on my birth plan that I don't want visitors at the hospital other than my mum so that might at least give me a days peace.


----------



## baileybubs

Men lol. Do you find yourself saying "are you even listening to me?" A lot too lol! 

I hope he pays attention. Do you think that you will end up having the in laws visit you at hospital?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yea almost everytime I try and have a conversation with him about anything important.

Not if I have my way no! My argument is that if they keep me in for more than one day then it's cos either me or the baby are too sick to go home and therefore too sick to have visitors!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake :hugs: I'm afraid I won't be cleaning after coming home from hospital and if anyone comments I'll point them in the direction of my cleaning cupboard and tell them they are more than welcome to help ;) 

Sorry you had to change your plans :( I hope they bring you some goodies to make up for their impromptu visit :) 

My problem solved, mil guessed after I freaked out. They will just do pregnancy friendly treatments on the day :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Do you mind them knowing now mrs d? Will she keep it to herself? Something for you to look forward to. If you can have a preg friendly massage have one cos once you have any sort of bump it's impossible to enjoy a massage. 

I'm just feeling pissed off as well tho with hubby as he's told them its ok even tho it wasn't convenient and not bothered to change HIS plans for the morning so he can help me make the place look nice, and I've had to spend all morning killing myself cleaning and changed my plans to accomodate his parents.


----------



## MrsDuck

I would rather nobody knew but oh well, we'll soon find out if she can keep it to herself because we haven't told anyone else. I know none of my family could keep their mouth shut so I'm not telling any of them

Men just don't think cupcake, I bet he thinks well it's only mum and dad, but to you that's OMG your mum and dad, now I've got to clean. I think it's very wrong of him not to ask you before saying ok to them though :( 

How is your relationship with them now after they blabbed?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sath, what are you up to? Has af left now? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d is right cupcake, men just don't think. He probably doesn't even think about the fact that tidying needs done. But it is frustrating that you have had to change plans and he hasn't. What were your plans? I would have just done them anyway lol! I'm being a bit mean spirited today though so ignore my advice lol! Does he know you had plans?

Mrs d how did she guess?? Do you think she will keep it to herself? I couldn't stand my MIL knowing but not my own mum, but I know my mum and his MIL would keep it a secret. We only found out about SIL being pregnant again at 21 weeks (when she put it on Facebook before telling us which I didn't think was very nice but it's their own choice I guess). Turns out MIL had known since 8 weeks. She'd been dying to tell me apparently lol!
Will you tell people once you've had the early scan or will you wait til 12 weeks?


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I hope you haven't overdone things and are now feeling crap :hugs: xxx

As soon as I wasn't delighted that she'd booked it, she guessed the reason was because I was pregnant :shrug: I suppose she guessed we'd start trying again as soon as I got the all clear

21 weeks! How did she keep it a secret for so long, she must have had a bump by then??

I really want to wait til 12 weeks before saying anything to anyone but we'll see

My family always feel the need to brag to the others, if they know something others don't, so bugger them, this time because of it they are going to miss out on the secret. I don't feel bad about it at all. If they could keep it a secret I'd tell them


----------



## baileybubs

We didn't actually see our SIL and BIL at all for a few months, I think they his away to hide the pregnancy lol! I'm sure those who saw her daily would have guessed.

Yeah if they can't keep a secret then it's their own fault mrs d!
I'm tempted not to tell my MIL next time coz I know what comments she'll make, probably really helpful ones like "do you not think its too soon" 
My df jokingly said we had another one on the way to her the other day (I just said haha making it clear he was joking) and she said "I don't think so I'm sure she wants to go back to work don't you?" 

No sign of your letter yet then mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

What a cheek bailey, it's up to you and your df when you decide to have another one grrrr I hate people interfering. When are they moving?

I would have thought they would have been excited to tell you, she can't have long to go now? 

Nope still no sign of my letter. They wouldn't have got my drs referral until tues or weds though because of the bank holiday and we don't get post here on a sat or sun so hopefully it should turn up sometime next week, fingers crossed 

I've got a pain in my stomach, I think I overdid it with the gardening, so I've made hubby make some pizza dough ready for dinner :) pregnancy has its advantages :) 

What do you think about frequently bending over during pregnancy? I've googled it with mixed thoughts, not sure if gardening was a good idea??


----------



## cupcake1981

Grrrr interfering people. I sometimes wish we lived on the moon and there were no proud around to bug us, well me.

Mrs d I'm sure you've not done your little duckling any harm in the garden BUT you do need to listen to your body. If you do something that gives you a pain, stop and rest. And remember to take it easy. 

Well pearls of wisdom from the in laws: 'have the midwives been monitoring your weight, they used to be really strict about weight gain when I was pregnant'.....wtf?!? Do I like like a huge fat cow or something??! Obviously I do! My other favourite was 'you know people will descend on you when you have a baby, you have no choice'......er well we don't have a doorbell so anyone that turns up unexpectedly will be ignored when they are trying to make us hear them at the front door. Oh and when i was eating my breakfast at 2:30, 'is that cos you just got up?' Er no its cos ive been frantically cleaning all morning. Urgh. My mood hasn't improved.


----------



## MrsDuck

What a bitch for making that comment :( I'm not surprised your mood hasn't improved. What did dh say? I can tell the door is going to be well and truly shut when they turn up unannounced from now on and I don't blame you xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Has your pain gone now mrs d? Hope you have your feet up now.

I don't even know if it was meant in a bitchy way but probably best not to mention things like that really as they can easy be misinterpreted right! Hopefully they will have got the hint that visitors are to wait to be invited anyway. And I'm getting sick of keep being told that everyone world like me to have him by the 22nd before SIL goes back up North. Like I have any control over that. In fact I feel like keeping him in intentionally now :rofl:

I am a joy to be around today. My bad mood grumpy pregnant lady has well and truly taken over my normal self today.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup pain has gone, it's just the normal full bladder feeling now haha well I haven't exactly put my feet up, we picked a barrel load of pears off our tree and we've juiced them, juice for me and hubby is making pear cider with the rest :) 

Hubby made us pizza dough so homemade pizza for tea :)

She should just keep her opinions to herself grrrr it would be my mum that would be like that to me, my mil wouldn't.

Haha I don't blame you hun, cross those legs til 23rd ;) 

I've never been as impatient or ratty as I am at the moment, I hope it doesn't last all pregnancy


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I would have actually just said "no I've been tidying all morning whilst YOUR son has been out playing football" but as I said I'm not exactly in the best mood myself today either. 
I don't blame you for being in a bad mood, I would be too even without being pregnant! Why do MILs have to say little jibey comments like that? I got the "are we in mourning" comment again when curtains were closed on that day I was trying to take a nap.
Makes your blood boil!
And yeah maybe keep him in there! Or perhaps tell hubby how upsetting you are finding it so he can tell them to stop bloody saying it! Like you said as if you have any control! I know they probably say it jokingly but these kinda jokes ware thin very quickly don't they?

Mrs d I don't think you can bend down too much per say. My job involves constantly bending down and moving about and all it did to me was make me more tired and my back worse. But I agree with cupcake that you should listen to your body and if you are in pain and tired to rest up. 
It's funny how before I ever got pregnant I used to think it was only once you were at the end of the pregnancy that you got really tired and worn down coz of the extra weight. I never imagined how tiring and painful the first tri can actually be! So rest up and put your feet up, let dh do all the work lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I was pretty grumpy and bitchy most of first tri, but that was cos I felt so awful, tired, and was so stressed at the thought of another mmc. Then I've only got particularly grumpy again in the last couple of weeks again. You'll feel better once your hormones level out and placenta takes over :)

Yeah I'll be going hell for leather trying to get him out on the 23rd to avoid induction lol! Tbh ill end up getting induced now as punishment for being so spiteful about keeping him in lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey! Did you enjoy the bake off? I hate bread week. It doesn't interest me at all as I can't make bread!

I should really just learn to ignore things like that, but I actually don't think I have put on that much more weight than I should have. If anything I look fat at the moment cos I'm pretty swollen! Oh and cos I'm starving at the end of third tri as baby is growing loads!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and hubby got it both barrels when he got in from football lol, I don't think he knew what hit him! My crazy pregnant alter ego has made her appearance today!


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha lol I wish I'd been a fly on the wall then cupcake! There were plenty of times my df got it in the neck too (and still does lol). 
It's hard to let these comments go isn't it though? Especially when they bloody repeat it!
How much have weight have you put on if you don't mind me asking? I put on 2 and a bit stone by the very end, and I lost all of that by the time she was a week old. 

I hadn't watched last weeks cupcake so it was the cakes argh!!!! I was drooling lol! Just watching the bread one now but that one is just as bad for me coz I love bread! But bread doesn't love me (IBS!).


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really know tbh bailey about the weight. At 36 weeks I'd put on about 10 kga I think so maybe about 23lbs? But I've no idea since as we dont have scales. I reckon Iight be heading toward the same weight gain as you. I may ask the mw to weigh me at my appointment weds. 

Oooh cake.....


----------



## baileybubs

It sounds like you have just gained the normal amount then Hun, I think I read that anything between 2-3 stone is perfectly normal. I would imagine that at least a stone is all baby, placenta and amniotic fluid. Then there's all the water retention. Which reminds me, for the 2-3 weeks after giving birth I would sweat like mad every single night in bed, no matter how hot or cold it was in our bedroom and my MW said that's the excess water I was retaining making its way out. Apparently that's also why we ge sweaty and overheated whilst on our periods. 
Just thought I'd pre-warn you of that one lol. But it's another way the weight gets lost quickly.


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you both having a nice relaxing evening tonight? I haven't left the house today and we are having a night in front of the tv, hopefully we won't get any visitors tonight

Ooh cakes, that reminds me I bought cream, I'm going to make some scones later/tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsDuck

That's interesting bailey :) 

You didn't look big in your full term pic, just a lovely bump :)


----------



## baileybubs

Do you get visitors often in the evenings mrs d?

Mmmmmm I love scones!!!! Yum yum!! 

Do you reckon that once I get down to my target weight and go back to eating normally I'd just put the weight back on? I've never really been on a diet before, I've always lost weight through exercise or stress lol, so I'll be nervous to eat as normal again!! If I can lose 4lb a week it will only take me another 4 weeks I hope!! Wishful thinking!


----------



## cupcake1981

We are doing nothing tonight, I'm too bloody knackered after my cleaning.

Mmmmm scones. Hubby bought me fondant fancies and galaxy cake bars.

I don't think it's more than 3 stone yet lol, but well see Wednesday!

Well bailey I've always put any weight back on after I've lost it. I think you're body finds a weight it likes being at and will get back there after weight loss.


----------



## baileybubs

That's exactly what I was afraid of cupcake! I've been 11 stone for as long as I remember so I feel like I'll just go back to it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I think i got down to about 10 1/2 for my wedding and then after that just kept piling it on. I'm aiming to get back to 11 stone before I get back to work if not sooner.


----------



## baileybubs

That's the funny thing really about me losing it coz I'm hoping to be pregnant again in about 5 months time so part of me thinks it's pointless lol! It's probably why ive not been trying hard enough lol!

My df is always having a go at me when I go on about my weight and stuff. He insists I'm gorgeous anyway (so he does do something right sometimes lol).

When are you planning on going back to work Hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah people have a habit of just turning up yo visit us

Unfortunately I agree, I think your body does just find its 'normal' weight. I think you are doing really well bailey, I'd be putting loads on if I wasn't at work, I just graze while at home :( 

Is dh trying to get back in your good books with the goodies cupcake ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey he deserves brownies points for that comment :) my hubby is stick thin so is always having a grip at me about my weight


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I don't plan to go back to my current job anyway, but I'd like to be back in work around September next year. Well actually I never want to go back to work but needs must!

Lol that's why I let myself get so big last year, was planning on getting preg so I didn't care!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know mrs d he can be a good fiancé when he tries. I love that about him, but also he's a bulkier kind of guy and says he hates stick thin girls, he needs a girl with meat on her bones he says lol! Guess that's a compliment in a way lol!

Aw poor you mrs d your dh griping at you for your weight, that's not fair :-(

I thought I'd never want to go back to work cupcake but I actually do. I even miss my old job!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well he's not really in my bad books anyway. I felt better after i exploded at him. But yes the cake helps.

I eat like a pig at home to. I'm sure lbcc won't give me time to eat. 

Urgh mrs d that would bug me about the visitors! I'd have to remove the doorbell. I'm quite an anti social person tbh I hate people being in my house. Hence why I spend all day on forums :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: Hahaha that made me laugh, me too cupcake! I see my house as my own space, for me and df and emilia only unless we invite people. So I'm the same! 
I would hate people just popping over in the evening especially mrs d, I like to be in my pjs by 6pm lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol anyone visiting after 4 pm are on dangerous ground in my eyes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Doorbell?? Nobody uses that they just come in and shout

The kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it, with all the juicing equipment and the pizza making stuff but bugger it its going to stay like that til the morning, I can't be bothered now. Hubby sterilised everything BEFORE juicing, pizza making so he's not going to do it all again

I'm quite anti social really I like being at home

What is everyone up to tomorrow? I've just told hubby I'm not doing anything tomorrow but we shall see


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Lol anyone visiting after 4 pm are on dangerous ground in my eyes!

:rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Get hubby to clean up tomo. Defo advise some rest for you tomo, working FT when you're preg is tough!!

My dad is coming down tomo to hang a blind in our bathroom. Not that hubby couldn't do it he just doesn't have any tools as we have nowhere to put them with no garden shed. Then hang our new curtains. Also want hubby to get all the lampshades down in the flat so I can Hoover them off! Day of thrills lol! Maybe clean the fridge to and go out for dinner. My house has never been so clean, it's true what they say about nesting.

God my back is sore tonight :(


----------



## MrsDuck

You overdid the cleaning earlier, veg on the sofa tonight and watch the X factor :) 

I think I overdid it too, my belly and back are trying to tell me I think


----------



## baileybubs

Will you preggo ladies stop doing so much and get your dh's to do it for you! Lol, rest up ladies you need it!

Me and Emilia have a 1st birthday party tomorrow for one of my friends' daughter. It's actually the lady I worked with when I was pregnant first time and we would have been bump buddies coz we were due within a few weeks of each other. She's the first person I told about the MMC besides my mum and df who were with me. She was so lovely about it. She was actually expecting twins but lost one early on. It's so weird to look back at that now when her daughter is now turning 1!


----------



## cupcake1981

I have ants in my pants bailey I just can't do nothing these days!

Ah that will be nice tomorrow. Make sure you get some birthday cake!


----------



## MrsDuck

You'll have a lovely time at the party tomorrow and yes don't forget cake :) 

I've got ants in my pants too


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it's so hard doing nothing sometimes isn't it? Although right now I love doing nothing! In fact I find any excuse to lol!

I think I will allow myself to have some cake. Even though you can have syns on slimming world I still think my body will go into starvation mode if I don't allow myself something yummy lol! A kit Kat just isn't cutting it now!


----------



## cupcake1981

I get achy if I sit about too long, and then I get restless legs in bed which drive me mad if I've not done enough through the day!


----------



## cupcake1981

I just ate some creme de st agur cheese that says its made with pasteurised milk. That's ok isn't it? It's unpasteurised you have to avoid isnt it?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's unpasteurised that's unsafe Hun. And now you say it I'd forgotten about how uncomfortable I actually was sitting down all day now you say that. Especially on our god awful sofas before we got these comfy ones lol!
So I don't blame you now for cleaning, but make sure you don't over do it lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Do you get pins and needles a lot? I hated them and I still get them a lot now.


----------



## cupcake1981

Read the label, ate it, then googled in my paranoia!


----------



## cupcake1981

Im always waking up with dead arms and hands!


----------



## baileybubs

I suppose it doesn't help that I tend to sleep with my head on my right arm. But it's my leg that feel worse!

Anyway, as early as the hour is I am off to bed. This way I might hopefully get about 3-4 hours solid sleep before Emilia starts waking every hour lol!
Night ladies, hope you sleep well :sleep:
Hope the cheese doesn't give you nightmares cupcake!! (I wonder where that idea came from? How can cheese give you nightmares lol!!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Sleep well chick. Hope bubs gives you a good night xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It's getting so hard to sleep now :( Finally got off about 2 I think after turning off the iPad at 11:40. Just can't work out what to do with my restless legs, they drive me mad! Can sleep fine in the morning when I lay in but that not great when you have to get up as there are things to do! 

I guess that's it for me and sleep for the next year or so lol!

How was your night with Emilia bailey?

Mrs d hope you get some feet up time today!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't wanna scare you as you have all this coming up but our night was just so hard!

She woke at 12 and I got her back to sleep quickly, then she woke at 2 and again I got her back to sleep quickly, then she woke at 4 and was wide awake, like it was time to get up. I tried to settle her but she was having none of it. So then I gave her a bottle and she was quiet for about 10 mins after, then she screamed for an hour until df got up with her at 5.15, and apparently by 6 she was fast asleep in her bouncy chair!
I'm just glad I got to lie in! I've told df to go back to bed til he goes to work at 1.

It's so hard sleeping at the end isn't it, it's more frustrating the fact that you want to sleep, have the opportunity but just can't. I actually prefer what we are doing now to back then to be honest coz it's worse when you just can't sleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Aw sorry you both had a crap nights sleep, for different reasons :( I had 12 hours sleep, broken by pee trips, but I must have needed it, I can't remember the last time I did that


----------



## baileybubs

I don't miss the pee trips mrs d! How are you feeling today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Get all the sleep while you can mrs d!!! 

Bailey I think I'll prefer when he's here as at least ill hopefully be comfortable enough to sleep once I've sorted lbcc out!

I'm deep cleaning the fridge this morning, and have sent hubby to home base for a bulb. Oddly he thought the fridge was lit by magical fridge fairies to lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe your fridge must be the only one without magical fridge fairies hehehe

Yeah I agree, it's frustrating not getting enough sleep at the mo but I'd take this over the end of pregnancy sleep anytime. Like you said it's the uncomfortableness. I think I said when I was at your stage that at least once she was here there would be a reason for me to be awake not just coz I couldn't sleep! I hope he comes soon for you Hun!
Please tell me that when you go into labour you will let us know so we don't worry about you lol! If you do it on fb would you give us permission to tell ladies on here like Sath who doesn't have fb?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and yay it's September so he will be in the school year you wanted!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha fridge fairies, every home should have them ;) 

Yay for September who hoo, lbcc you can come out now :) 

I'm ok but still got this niggling pain on my left side, grrrr it doesn't hurt I'm just aware of it, sometimes it's down at my groin, sometimes my rib cage under my left boob (where it is now) and sometimes in between, I hope it's just stretching


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure it is just stretching Hun, don't let it worry you. 

Are you both having relaxing days today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hubby wants to go out for a spin on the boat later, but apart from that I'm having a relaxing one. What about you?


----------



## cupcake1981

AND THEN THERE WAS LIGHT!

Wow my fridge is sparkling. Empty but sparkling.

Yeah I know what you mean about having a non pointless reason to get up in the middle of the night. 

Yes lbcc can come now in theory.....altho I'm enjoying some me quiet time first! 

Yes of course ill let you all know when I'm in labour! You were all practically there when he was conceived lol wouldn't be fair to keep the labour to myself!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> Yes of course ill let you all know when I'm in labour! You were all practically there when he was conceived lol wouldn't be fair to keep the labour to myself!

Hahaha that's quite true lol! I think you ladies knew more about Emilia's conception and everything than df did lol!

Eurgh I don't know what's wrong with me I feel all weepy at the mo. Then I feel really angry! Must be a sign of AF as she's due tomorrow.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I think I posted my smiley opk on FB, jumped hubby, and then we all celebrated that I'd got him lol! He'd go mad if he ever knew lol!

Tbh I reckon ill end up induced anyway so there'll be no surprise there anyway!

Oh pms, that sucks :(. You need cake and treats today!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol my df doesn't care, he knows I tell you ladies everything in detail. I think he doesn't mind coz then he doesn't have to hear it all lol!

I don't think you will need to be induced Hun. I don't think I would have been had it not been my bp. I'm still sticking to a week overdue. I think they'll give you a date to be induced (10 days over you said didn't you?) and you'll go into labour 2-3 days before that.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah hopefully! I don't fancy induction as I don't want to end up with an epidural. Altho tbh I'm such a wuss no doubt ill need one anyway!


----------



## SATH

Hello lovelies how are you all.

Cupcake u made its september woo hoo. Bet you are so relieved. How are you feeling? Sounds like u r nesting big style.

Bailey pms sucks i'd hit the chocolate big style. 

Mrs d sounds like lots of stretching going on. Dont overdo it sounds like you had a good sleep.

Lion king was fab didnt get home till so late then had my godsons yesterday wow they exhausted me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Damn af hormones bailey, or could it be bfp symptoms ;)

I remember that cupcake haha, you came back on here afterwards and continued chatting :rofl: soooooo romantic haha

Sath glad you enjoyed lion king, I wonder how different it is to the London one??


----------



## cupcake1981

Did you have a whoopsy this cycle Bailey?

Hey Sath yep proper nesting at the moment! Glad you enjoyed lion king.

Mrs d did you go out on the boat? Bet that didnt help your afternoon sickness


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup, went out on the boat and pulled something in my back, I can't stand up straight now :( I felt sick this morning but my back has taken my mind off it since

Is your fridge gleaming now?


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no what is it with everyone injuring their backs in this group!

My fridge is immaculate! Well I don't plan to wait on people when they visit after he's here, now I have a clean fridge I can politely offer people the use of my kettle milk and tea bags, but not with waitress service!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies 

Mrs d what have you done to your back Hun? Make sure you put ice on it or a hot water bottle, back ache is horrible! 

Sath I'm glad you enjoyed the lion king, it's supposed to be amazing! It's definately something on my to do list! How are you feeling at the mo, its that horrible wait for ovulation isn't it? You normally ovulate later like me don't you? Fxd this is your month Hun! We need more BFPs so you can all be bump buddies!!

Cupcake deffo no waitress service Hun!!! When you get visitors (especially when they are unwanted) just carry on as if they weren't there, I did lol!! 
I did have an ooops of sorts. I ovulated cd16 (which I am 90% positive of) and we dtd on cd19 so my eggy would have died by then for sure (and it wasn't just a positive opk on cd16 it was those really really strong O pains again, as if I could feel the egg pop out!!). So unless I was wrong then I'm pretty sure it's AF on her way tomorrow night (I seem to ovulate and start AF late at night now?).

Me and Emilia had a fab time at my friends daughters party. Emilia was so good and stayed awake without getting cranky for 2 and a half hours! She was as good as gold! Plus she has just fallen asleep really quickly! Hopefully she might sleep better tonight lol! If she does maybe in future I need to stop her having a nap after 3pm coz usually she has one but hasn't today coz she's been distracted by the party.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Cupcake can't believe how close u are :) x

Mrs d oh no not ur back? Hope ur ok Hun..x

Sath I want to see the lion king Hun..x

Bailey glad the party was good missy u think u may be pg Hun?x

Afm me and hubby did it last night cd11 without protection I started my OPKs cd10 and had a slight shadow and today I did one and it was almost raging positive I'm really worried cos we really need to wait till x,as before I can be pg as we booked the may holiday and cos I've been sectioned and for money reasons too.. I guess using OPKs to prevent pregnancy isn't a good idea..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl are you going to do anything or just see what happens and let nature take its course? 

Bailey I'm glad you had a nice party and I hope Emilia has a good nights sleep after being awake so long

Cupcake have you finished nesting now? 

I've been lying down for the past couple of hours as i feel so tired today, even after my long sleep last night and my back doesn't feel too bad now, but I now feel really sick, I can't win haha


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless you mrs d i bet you feel like you cant win hun. I think pregnant women should just be able to do whatever they want for the whole 9 months and be waited on hand and foot, not have to work either lol!!

Cheryl I don't think I'm preggo, depends if I got it wrong with O day, but I have been really weepy and really ratty so it seems like preggo symptoms lol! It's probably just PMS. 
Try not to worry Cheryl, I'm sure that even if you are pregnant you will find a way around it, plus they say that it takes two months for your outside scar to heal and another 2 months for inside scars so for most women their section scars have healed after 4 months. I don't know how true that is though.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw il just see wot happens mrs d wot will be will be.x

Aw 4 months bailey thts good I've been like tht too I thot it was post pregnancy hormones.. I'm just worried as I kno I've lost a lot of my customers the now so if I had another baby I'd maybe end up having to look for a job. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I guess I feel the same coz my job wouldn't exactly be very accomodating if I went back to work in January and was already 4 months pregnant again! 
But everything happens for a reason and it will all work out whatever happens (that's what I like to think anyway lol!). When will AF be due then Hun? 

Mrs d surely you should hear about your early scan soon. I'm so excited for it! I'm feeling really positive about this pregnancy mrs d! I know that as long as baby is happy and healthy you won't mind but would you prefer a boy or girl?


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah your right it will be due 15th I think.. Are u still waiting till Xmas Hun?x

Yeah mrs d I'm feeling positive for u Hun x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah waiting til after Christmas so it will be first cycle of 2014 I think. That way I can go back to work hopefully for about 6-7 months at least.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah tht sounds perfect for me too xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree bailey, things happen for a reason and you'll manage if either of you are pregnant :hugs: 

I'd prefer a girl bailey, but obviously I'd take either. I should get my scan date this week, fingers crossed


----------



## baileybubs

I hope so! We can see how the little duckling is doing, and how many ducklings there actually are lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha hopefully there is just ONE healthy duckling in there ;) but I have always thought I'd have twins, not sure why?? I'm confident my hpts didn't go dark quickly enough for that phew


----------



## baileybubs

I always thought I'd have twins too lol, so far so good hehe. Could you imagine if I had twins next time with Emilia as a toddler eeeeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

You do want lots of children though don't you bailey, so twins would be good :) 

I only really want 1 but after I have 1 I'll probably want another haha


----------



## baileybubs

That's very true, I just don't think I'd cope very well with 3 babies under 2 lol!! I know plenty of people who have though so I know it can be done. Plus I am very good at routine and that's they key when you have more than one child lol!

Oh and I have been so bad on this diet, just ate a mini crunchie bar, my friend is from the phillipines so she had put on all this gorgeous food for the party including these A-mazing spring roll type things that I must have eaten at least a dozen of!!! And now I've just had cheese on toast! I swear I'm gonna give up this diet coz I end up eating worse when I feel I want to binge like this lol!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d are you ok you before girl bad back take it easy and get hubby looking after you. Loving the duckling talk you could be brewing a batch in there. Hurry up scan appt im getting inpatient.

Bailey sounds like Emilia enjoyed the party!! Hopefully you get a good sleep tonight. Has it gone cold with you def temp drop here summer has gone :-( yep waiting for iv should be around thurs next week so hopefully we'll bd every other from weekend. Gotta catch this egg soon surely! 

Cheryl oopsie ;-) i'm sure you'll be fine. Lion king was fab they did a little proclaimers walk 500 mile very funny but oops i did sob too!

Cupcake you bouncing now? 

Cath hope you've had good weekend.

We went for a lovely walk along the river via pub on way home it has to be done big hill on the way home. Enciladas for dinner. No peace in my house tr and have relaxing bath oh keeps coming in pestering then cat comes and sits and miaows constantly scratching at the tub now i have furry towel and im not relaxed!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah temp is right down today Sath, it's only reading 20 degrees on the thermometer in the bedroom. It's always been at least 23 recently. 
Summer is definately over, no chances of an Indian summer this year!
Mmmmm enchiladas!! Delicious!! I love Mexican food! 
Aw Hun sorry your bath wasn't very relaxing, my dog likes to one in and try an drink my bath water lol!


----------



## SATH

Lol i can just picture the dog now! I think she was trying to serenade me but it wasnt great. Now xfactor is back that means winter is on the way. Still got hol in Dec so at least its coming round.
Hows the diet goin mine is great 1/2 stone back on im such a comfort eater.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I feel like I give up at the mo. The last few weeks I've just gone back and forth with these 2lbs, one week I lose 2 then the next I gain 2, then I lose 2 again. Rubbish! 

Aw trying to seranade you lol, bless her!


----------



## MrsDuck

It must be hard sticking to a diet when you are at home, too easy to graze, at least when you are at work you don't have the opportunity to eat between meals. Don't beat yourself up hun, you are doing well losing 4lbs each week :) you need to be naughty now and then or else you'll crave 

Sath I was going to ask you if you cried :) it's good isn't it 

My bloody back is killing again :( I'm impatient for my scan too I just want to know all is good :) 

Glad you had a nice walk and dinner. It's been lovely and warm here today and the uk is forecasting up to 30 degrees on Wednesday :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh where are you going on holiday sath?


----------



## baileybubs

I started off losing 4 lb a week mrs d but just have come to a halt right now. Think it's because I'm around the 11 stone mark, my body just likes being this weight lol!
And like you said it's so easy to graze! Actually I tend to do better when I don't go out of the house lol! I always get persuaded when I go to see other people or go out lol, whereas at home I can manage to force myself to have fat free foods somehow!

Yeah where's the holiday Sath?


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow noone to talk to all afternoon, then hubby and i pop out for dinner (la Tasca, my favourite!) and I have 2 pages to catch up on! 


Cheryl oops with ooopsie! I hope you're not preg Hun. How is Leo doing? How much does he weigh now?

Bailey the party sounds lovely, Emilia looked so cute with her flower headband. Hope you got some cake!!

Mrs d I'm sure you won't mind what you have. I thought I wanted a girl but I love the fact were having a boy now, and actually I've mostly been around boy babies so I'm most used to them really and boy babies are super cute and affectionate! I think of be disappointed if he came out a girl now (not to mention the redecorating and re-shopping that would need to happen lol!) Sorry about your back Hun, dont forget your ligaments and joints start softening and relaxing now cos of your hormones so you do have to be careful x

Sath no not bouncing yet, I'm in no hurry yet really tbh! I'm not ready for the chaos yet!


----------



## baileybubs

I did indeed get some cake cupcake, and chocolate and sweets coz we got a party bag and obviously Emilia is too young for it lol!

Ooooh what did you have to eat at la tasca? 

Did you like the pic of her with her little friends? The little lad is the oldest and the only boy bless him. In the group of us there's 3 little girls and him, it's like Charlie's angels lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes it was so cute! It's a shame little boys can't wear flowery headbands, boo.

Omg I ate like a pig! They do a £15 menu on a Sunday, that we know about but they don't seem to put out on the tables, you get a starter and 4 dishes each, we had the white fish, battered prawns, chicken croquettes x 2 cis theyre my fave, egg and chips with spicy sauce, paella, chicken and chorizo and hubby had meatballs, and yummy ciabatta with tomato to start. Was sooooooo yummy. Was nice to go out with hubby to enjoy being together. Obviously cos I was being fed my grumpy bitch alter ego was replaced by my usual sweet self temporarily :rofl:

Be rude not to bring a party bag home! That's why people have kids right?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah she looked do cute with her flower in her hair :) 

What sort of restaurant is it cupcake :) haha can you image if he came out a girl 

When I was younger I wanted a boy but now I want a girl


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe the alter ego took a break lol! That sounds like a beautiful meal you had too, making me hungry yummmmm!

Little boys can wear cute little dungarees instead though cupcake! I know girls can too but everytime I put Emilia in her jeggings and any t shirt that isn't pink she gets mistaken for a boy so I daren't buy her dungarees lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow that seems great value yummy
Haha enjoy being Jekyll and Hyde for a couple more weeks xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw she doesn't look like a boy :(


----------



## baileybubs

I wanted a boy first but I love the fact I had a girl. I think that's what happens anyway isn't it? No matter which you wanted you are over the moon with either anyway lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think she looks like a boy either mrs d but it's this whole thing with pink! People seem to think if they aren't wearing pink then they must be a boy! She even had a green t shirt on that said "angel" on as well as a pink dummy the other day and still got called a boy! That's why I bought the flower hair bands haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

That just made me say awww out aloud


----------



## cupcake1981

It's Tapas mrs d. 

Aw bailey she doesn't look like a boy she's such a pretty baby! 

I always wanted a boy when I was younger, then a girl but now I think it's cool that if we have a girl next shell have a big bro.

Loads of BH tonight.

Mrs d it would not be funny if he wasn't a boy, I'm not geared up for a girl now. Plus I've seen his nuts which wouldn't be great for a girl.


----------



## SATH

Wow cupcake that sounds like a fab dinner. I turn psycho bitch from hell when hungry!! 

Mrs d lion king was so fab as soon as the music started i welled up OMG wth!! Everyone wad stood up at the end. We all had to redo faces before we went for drinks! Boy or girl your gonna be thrilled. Im more used to boys they are so loving and they love their mamas but id so love a girl. 

Bailey im so there with you but you can do it. Im back to it i need to eat healthy otherwise im only gonna have chocolate eggs!! 

We're off to Canada OMG its gonna be freezing. I wanted Miami but nope Montreal and Quebec i really hope i can do some bump shopping.

Theyve changed fs appt grrr now 25th at 1.30 totally rubbish cos its an hr there so dont know whether to try change to a later time even if another day otherwise whole day off work really.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath it's my hormones I'm mental at the moment. Wow Canada, are you skiing? That will be lovely at Xmas time.

Yeah boys are affectionate. After spending the afternoon with nephew last week and he was saying goodbye he was cuddling my legs for ages little sweety &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## SATH

Awww bailey she def does not look like a boy x


----------



## SATH

No skiing just sight seeing. Boys are great like that my godsons were all over me they missed me and loved me then they karate chopped me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha no nuts on a girl wouldn't be good :rofl: 

Mmm tapas is the best, lots of picky bits mmm but normally really expensive

Sath did all the animals come on through the audience at the start? That was it for me blubbing like a baby

Canada in December will be fantastic but take your thermals :)


----------



## SATH

Yep they did we were sat by the aisle. They came down a few times have to say best musical ive been to since miss Saigon. Lots of thermals will be needed its gonna be so cold. Been booked for so long i remember worrying that i might not be able to go so now im looking forward to it new pma.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh Canada sounds great Hun! Somewhere I've never been. 

Yeah boys are so loveable, that was one of the reasons I wanted a boy but its just as lovely having a daughter when I think about mine and my mums relationship. My friends son was so loveable and cute with Emilia today, he was being dead gentle and snuggled his head on her coz he knew to be careful as she's still a baby lol! Such a sweetie.


----------



## CherylC3

Morning :)

Sath Canada will be lovely Hun. Xx

Bailey Emilia is such a cutie pie I wud never mistake her for a boy. X

Mrs d I think u will hav a girl..x

Cupcake I wanted a girl but I love dressing Leo in his little pale blue and white. X

Well my OPK is neg today so I defo ovualated yest so this is going to be a long 2ww I'm more worried wt my mum and dad wud say tbh.x


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies

Aw Cheryl :hugs: I hope this tww goes quickly for you, waiting for results is horrible. Have you told hubby? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning!

Yeah does hubby know Cheryl? My df would be over the moon it's me that would panic lol, we'll find out by tomorrow for me. AF should start tonight. Had another weird sign though, extreme diorhhea last night. It was so painful but I also ate a lot of foods that could have triggered my IBS, add that to AF being due and it was probably that. 
If I were you Cheryl just try and forget it that's what I did Hun, I know it's hard.

How are you today mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

Okay I'm gonna say something controversial here. Cheryl if you're really worried, and it sounds like you have good reason to suspect you may catch an egg this month, have you thought about taking the morning after pill? You and hubby dtd Saturday right, so you have 72 hours from then to take it, maybe longer even.

Bailey your ibs sounds horrid Hun, that's not something I'm looking forward to having back!

Well last night I was awake 3-6. Trying to work out whether that's better if worse than taking 3 hours to fall asleep? Both suck. I seem to do all my worrying at 3am, can't switch the brain off!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I told hubby he said we can worry about it when it happens...x

Bailey cud be BFP symtoms Hun..x

Cupcake I'm happy to see wot happens if its meant to be it will be I am just really worried wot my parents wud say but we wud just need to get by x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies,

I havent had time to read back to catch up cause im quite busy at work (first for everything!!)

Cheryl when did you and hubby dtd last hun?

MrsD :-D How you feeling hun? Any drs apt booked?

Cupcake any signs/twinges?! My friend was due I think Sept 14th but she gave birth on Sat and someone mentioned that her baby will be the youngest baby in the school year so atleast yours wont have that problem sooooo yay for him not coming before Sept 1st!!

Sath! When are you going to Canada hun?? Sounds like you enjoyed Lion King :-D

Bailey :-D How are you hun? Is today your first day of volunteering?! If so Good Luck hun! xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cath how are you Hun? Did you have a good weekend?

Yeah today was my first day, we just went through what I will be doing and some training bits and bobs. I'll be starting phoning people next week, just for chats to see how they are and maybe doing a visit too.
Was so nice to be out of the house on my own for a few hours!!

Well I did an IC just out of curiosity and blank so I'm pretty sure AF will be here soon.

Not too long til you O cath! You starting bding soon lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh thats great!! how many hours will it be?? Is it far from where you live? Such a worthy job isnt it? I would love to do something like that.

Im ok chick, had a few shitty days on Thurs and Fri So was a bit quiet and then had such a busy couple of days! Yep Should start temping aswell - I stopped when AF was here as its pointless temping then haha xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry bailey I didn't realise today was your first day. Sounds like you enjoyed it though! :)

Hey cath, wow can't believe it's almost O time again for you chick! It always seems to come round quick. No no signs. I think I'll be pregnant forever!


----------



## cathgibbs

Well i got another 12 days to go yet but it will soon come hurtling by lol!! 

Hahahaha 'Cupcake how far gone are you now hun' 'Ohhhhhh 18 months and 2 weeks' haha the women that never popped lol! xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey glad u enjoyed it Hun..x

Cath we did it sat night and I got my pos OPK sun. X

Aw need to run catch up later guys Leo's terrible with his teeth today. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl sorry about Leo's teeth :( 

Hiya cath it looked like you had a lovely weekend x
Nope still no appointment letter :( 

Bailey I didn't realise today was your first day, I'm glad you enjoyed it :)

Cupcake any bh today? 

Sath I hope today isn't dragging too much at work


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d how you feeling today?

Yes a few BH this morning, and loads of lightening crotch!

Just had our hall carpet cleaned, and I've sat here and done a tesco shop to be delivered tomorrow am so I can do some freezer cooking this week.

Bailey is it DFs day off today so you could go to your volunteering thing?

Been out with mum this morning and a few people asked me when baby is due, found myself saying next week.....gulp.....next week!!!!! HTF did that happen!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Come on lbcc we want to see if you have a bum chin ;) 

I'm ok ta, my back is killing me and I feel sick, but nothing new there :(


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm getting quite uncomfy now. Might start bouncing after my birthday on Sunday! Maybe ill get hubby to oblige me with some birthday loving to.....lol yeah right!

I can't wait to see his little face!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake good luck on the bump bding lol I thot I was going to die when me and hubby was at it a few days before my due date but maybe tht made Leo come lol..xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha good luck with bd'ing ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol it won't happen!


----------



## MrsDuck

Not even to encourage lbcc to come out? ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It was a physical impossibility last time, and today I feel like baby has moved even lower down and so sore!! 

Maybe I won't wait until Monday to start bouncing....


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just been dry heaving.... Not a good look :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d I hated tht Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I need to eat so that I've got something to bring up :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no, have some thing to eat even if it is just to throw it up. I feel for you Hun, it's the worst.


----------



## SATH

Aww mrs d poor you so not fun. Have you tried the seaband or ginger sweets to suck on they really help. 

Cupcake sounds like you are getting ready to pop. Think i need some nesting need to clean out kitchen and oven yuck!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath lots of my nesting has been by proxy.....I got someone in the clean the oven and carpets lol! My favourite kind of nesting!

Mrs d how you feeling now?

I can't have ginger anymore just reminds me of ms :(. Salt and vinegar crisps work a treat tho ;)


----------



## SATH

Lol cupcake that so my style of nesting love it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that's my sort of nesting too :)

I feel better now I've eaten thanks. I find sucking polos helps me :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Where is everyone today? It's so quiet on here at the moment!! x


----------



## cupcake1981

What's the one thing you need to make lasagne when batch cooking for the freezer.....lasagne sheets......what's the one thing unavailable on your online shop......?

:hissy:


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooooooo! What a bugger :( 

It is quiet today :shrug:


----------



## cupcake1981

Soooooo annoying. I have dried ones in the cupboard but wanted to make freezer ones with fresh.

How you feeling today? x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Aw rubbish cupcake. Xx

Mrs d glad the polos are helping well I'm just home from asda and getting ready to go to my boys class. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

How are you all feeling today?

Cupcake that's pants about the lasagne sheets! What a pain! What else are you gonna make?

Cheryl how are you feeling now? 

Mrs d glad the polos are helping you, how are you feeling today?

Afm been at my parents overnight. Was nice but I can't wait to get home, I also can't wait til my df passes his driving test so that I can actually be the passenger for a change!
Can't be bothered driving home!
Oh and still no sign of AF! I was sure I O'd 14 days ago so I'm hoping she shows up today!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake did you manage to get your lasagnes made? 

Cheryl enjoy Leo's class :)

Bailey glad you had a nice time at your mums. Is df having lessons? Have you tested again? 

Afm I'm in a shit mood today, work was annoying me so I've come home for a couple of hours before my afternoon appointments. I know it's not a great time but I think I'm going to change company. I've had a chat with another company whilst I've been home today and I think I'm going to do it. I can start next week if I want :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey u still getting bfn Hun?xx

Mrs d I think u shud if it will make u happier ur still entitled to stat mat pay..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad your ok bailey! I worry when you're quiet! Is your df taking lessons? I must admit now I'm massively pregnant I get hubby to drive most of the time.

My bro texted me this morning to see if I wanted to see him and my nephew do we took him to the park. No cooking achieved at all and now I want a nap, sleeping is getting harder!!

Mrs d that's good that you can move to another company. What's bugging you today, or is it still the preggo snappies?

What class go you do with Leo Cheryl?


----------



## baileybubs

Df is still having his lessons but he's still not even done his theory, but I intend for him to be on his way to passing by the time I'm preggo again (if I'm not already lol!). Last time when I had cravings I either had to go without it drive myself to Asda for them and I couldn't be bothered lol so next time I want him to be able to drive! Cupcake I was still somehow mananging to drive my tiny alto with my massive bump on the day I went into hospital with Emilia haha! I drove to my MW appt the day before I had her lol!

Mrs d if it won't affect you financially etc I don't see why not hun. What would you be entitled to if you stayed or if you moved? And don't forget you don't have to tell an employer you are pregnant til you are 25 weeks I think.

Cupcake aw bet that was nice to see your nephew again! Is he the only niece/nephew you have? 

Cheryl did Leo enjoy his class?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and still bfn this afternoon but getting pains and still no AF so I'm sure she'll be here by tonight (I tend to start spotting in the evening, don't know why it's only that time of day lol)


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl how was Leo's class? 

Cupcake I bet you had a lovely day with your nephew, your lasagnes can wait til tomorrow :) 

Bailey have you got another test ready for the morning with fmu if the witch hasn't arrived? 

Yup snappies, it's annoying me I don't know about everyone else haha

I'm self employed just working under a companies umbrella so it doesn't matter maternity pay wise if I change or not. I just think I can earn more in the next 6 months elsewhere and this other place will benefit me much more while preggo if I struggled with sickness and backache. I would be trying to keep my pregnancy quiet for as long as possible though, then after baby I can decide if I stay or go elsewhere???


----------



## MrsDuck

Caaaaaaaaathhhh! Whatch up to?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's currently my only nephew, altho I have 2 step nieces and 1 step nephew,plus my sis has a bun in the oven doesn't she! 

Mrs d bailey is right you don't have to tell work you are preg til about 24/25 weeks.

Hope AF puts you out your misery tonight bailey. God I'm dreading periods again.


----------



## cupcake1981

I didn't manage my nap :(, I'm exhausted this evening :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I wonder if the 25 week rule applies here to?? I'll have to look into it

Aw sorry you didn't get your nap cupcake, hopefully you'll sleep better tonight


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've got loads of ICs mrs d so I'll test again in the morning if AF doesn't show. 

Aw cupcake sorry you didn't get your nap Hun.

Yeah I say go for it the mrs d if there's a potential for earning more money.


----------



## SATH

Tired ready to pop cupcake. Its cruel isnt it with all thats about to happen you should be able to sleep as much as you want right now but nope! 

Mrs d you had a pants day boo. Id def move especially if self employed. My place we have to tell by 15 weeks so worth checking. Dont overdo the polos they can give you diarrhoea (learnt the hard way)

Bailey hope af arrives wow thats strange to say! Did you have nice time, you home now.

Cheryl how did class go it sounds so fab wish i could go!! 

Cath how you doin hun? 

Afm so much for my pma i just had complete breakdown on my accupuncturist oops! Blame it cos im getting a cold feel like ive smoked 50 fags :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath are you ok Hun? I don't blame you for losing PMA, it's hard to always stay positive Hun :hugs: :flower: how do you find your acupuncture? Have you had many sessions? 

What's everyone having for tea? We are having fajitas mmmmm

Yeah I had a good time at my parents but I'm gonna have to think more carefully about staying over in future coz I found it hard not being in my own environment, plus my fad managed to wake her at 8pm by shouting from upstairs (he completely forgot she was asleep apparently!!) and then their spare bed makes more noise than ours so whenever we moved I was afraid of waking her lol! 

It was nice to have other people help me with her though!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good I'm glad you've got lots of ics, so you don't drive yourself mad. Must be strange being away from home with Emilia, hopefully you'll sleep well tonight

Aw sath you obviously need a good cry, I hope you are feeling better for it and I hope you get your PMA back

I'm having another chat with the other company Friday so I'll make my mind up then

We are having barbecued chicken and salad for dinner, hubby is doing the barbie now :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Sath :hugs: I'm so sorry you're struggling with pma. You have to hold on to the positives - that fact that you got pregnant before and you will again, that you will be 3rd time lucky, and that you have your fs appointment coming up. You are gonna have your rainbow soon xx

Bailey musta been nice to have done help, I get your mum loves having you there. We had breakfast for dinner again lol. 'twas yummy. Given that I'd spent a fortune on my tesco delivery there were very few dinner options lol.


----------



## SATH

Breakfast for dinner yummy my fav. We had stir fry.

Thanks I've been going for a year now made me feel proactive and she has had lots of success. Think i just needed a good cry dont know where it came from. New day tomorrow new pma.

Mrs d sounds like new place v keen to have you if its more money that would be great help towards maty leave. 

Cupcake hope you get some sleep tonight.

Big cuddles to Emilia is she still sleeping at the end of the bed?


----------



## MrsDuck

Is anyone watching bake off?


----------



## cupcake1981

No breaking bad at the moment. Bake off after. Need to concentrate more on breaking bad so watching before I'm stupidly tired!

Dessert week isn't it? Can't wait. Love making desserts!


----------



## MrsDuck

Trifle week!

Breaking bad?? Haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Watching breaking bad. It's great!

Omg trifle I love it soooo much x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a bit of a strange question........

Did your feet get smelly when you were pregnant?

I have never had smelly feet but since becoming pregnant my feet truly honk, I have to wash them when I get home and take my shoes off :blush:


----------



## cupcake1981

Your body temperature defo goes up from all the extra blood so i thnk you sweat more. So you will be lovely and toasty all winter! But I never noticed I had smelly feet. You do smell different tho....my erm area has a different, erm, scent, and this is gross but I sweat so much in my bra these days, and that sweat smells strange.....it's mad a the different stuff your body does, it's like it's not your own anymore!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree with different smells in general and yup I think I generally am more sweaty not just my feet :blush:


----------



## MrsDuck

It's the midwives now, I'm lovin bbc2 tonight :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't forget as well your senses are heightened and your sense of smell becomes heightened.......maybe you always had stinky feet but never noticed them before :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh not watching that until after lbcc is here! Little too real at the moment!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you are probably right ;)

Midwives was an ok one tonight, you'd have been fine to watch it, everything went to plan :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Maybe that'll be a good one to watch then, could do with seeing nice positive births!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies,

I don't know why Emilia keeps waking at 4am but I think it's coz of df grrrrr! I've been half awake since 3am coz Emilia woke a little, I put her dummy back in but then df wouldn't stop moving and snoring so I was constantly on tenterhooks thinking he's wake Emilia and then at 4.15 she did wake and refused to go back to sleep.
I'm getting so annoyed! Coz if df wasn't in there I'd have at least had a bit more sleep. I can't bear to put Emilia in her own room yet though coz she can't roll so I'm gonna ask df to sleep on the sofa again tonight lol!!

Oh and had spotting now and pains so it looks like AF is here. I knew it was on its way, sometimes you can just tell can't you? So only 4 more cycles to go woo!

How did everyone else sleep?

Mrs d I can't say my feet were smellier but I do agree with cupcake I was more sweaty. And your sense of smell is heightened too.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

Oh how frustrating that df keeps waking her up, make him sleep on the sofa tonight for definite. You need to rest. Yey for AF, and 4 cycle countdown!!

Well im awake, and have been since 5, when I woke up to soaking wet knickers! I don't know if im starting to lose plug (although it's clear and watery and slimey which wasn't how I imagined plug to be, or my waters have started to leak. Anyway, I've put a pad and am seeing the MW this am anyway so hopefully she'll be se to tell what's going on. No contractions just BH.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hmmmm so ive just filled another pad soaking wet in 2 hours and it has that sweet smell like fluid is supposed to have. I got out of bed and lets just say it was just as well id put a towels down as when I sat down I made a tiny puddle! I don't want to get excited but I do think my waters are going!


----------



## cupcake1981

Do I cancel my hair cut for this am? If I'm leaking this bad I probably should go home after mw I would have thought? Damn, i need my pre baby hair cut!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey sorry I didn't reply straight away I actually fell asleep on the sofa (first time ever!!).

It deffo sounds like your waters Hun, I'd say almost 99% sure it is. There's no way he'll e overdue now Hun!! What your MW will probably do is check you and see (take you pads with you, gross I know but she needs too see). And then she'll probably say monitor yourself and if you don't start with contractions in 24 hours they will make you go in for induction (sorry to say so let's hope they start for you!!). 

And yes I would cancel your haircut, sorry Hun!

How are you now? Have you told dh and your mum?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm all excited for you!!! Just get your bags ready Hun! Maybe get someone to come and be with you if there is anyone.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah hubby woke up at 5:30 to find me missing and the light on in the bedroom and a towel in the bed! He's gone to work but is on standby to come home. Called my mum and she said she thinks it's waters to and is in standby in case hubby isn't home yet and I need someone.

I think I'll get bouncing when I get back from the MW, I don't want to be induced!!! 

Will the MW examine me? If so I guess I should attempt some grooming!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh good so someone will be there for you!

Yeah the MW will look for evidence of your waters and might see if you are dilating. She might not though the pads and what you have said might be enough evidence that its your waters.
Eeeeeek this is exciting!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope it is my waters now and not a bloody false alarm! What a tit ill feel!

Can't believe that if it is my waters that hell be here soon, maybe even for my birthday on Sunday!


----------



## cupcake1981

Just soaked another pad when I stood up, was running down my leg. This has to be waters, it clear and smells different! Aaarrgggggh!

When am I gonna cook all my freezer meals?!?


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo I'm so excited for you, lbcc is on his way xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't worry about freezer meals there's always m&s :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Any contractions yet? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I forgot I came on to say I got a text this am from the antenatal clinic this morning saying don't forget your antenatal appointment on Monday at 12pm??? I seem to be missing the actual appointment letter


----------



## baileybubs

At least you got that text mrs d woohoo! Wonder if that includes your scan?

Yeah cupcake he may even end up sharing your birthday!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw that's exciting mrs d!! I hope that means scan to!

No contractions but my back is hurting. Hubby's boss has told him to leave work and come to mw with me x


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Cupcake!! im soooooooooo excited for you and im actually loling at your grooming comment!! What time is your MW apt??!?!

Mrsd yay for the txt!!!

Hope AF isnt too bad Bailey hun xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cath :hi: 

Oh that's good of his boss :) 

Bailey I hope af doesn't hit you too hard

I hope my letter comes in the post today so I know what it's for. I was thinking of starting my new job Monday but what if its bad news aaaaaaaargh!


----------



## CherylC3

Omg cupcake call the hospital Hun my waters broke and they wanted me up starait away are they clear Hun? Lol shud I cancel my haircut lol if ur waters are like mines there will be puddles until little one arrives. Xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey glad af is on her way. X

Hey cath and mrs d. Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah what time is your appt cupcake coz if its not til afternoon I would call your maternity ward now.

Yay for hubby coming home though!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cath hi Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

I kno when my waters went I cudnt of walked anywhere was hard enough walking thru the hospital. X


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I think we will be ttc buddies again as long as my oopsie isn't a BFP. X


----------



## cupcake1981

It's at 10:40 so not long.

I think it depends on which waters, hind or fore as to whether its a slow leak or a gush. It's something out of the ordinary anyway!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd call them and let them decide Hun. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I agree it can't harm to call them xx


----------



## baileybubs

Mine weren't as bad at first when they broke mine, it started as a trickle just annoying but then all of a sudden it gushed. If its just a little leak it might be why there's no gush but it most certainly sounds like your waters if you are filling pads and creating puddles lol!

Cheryl yeah we will be ttc buddies! Are you waiting see you later after Christmas? My AF should be pretty much around Christmas Day depending on how long my cycles keep at. Then we will be starting smep the following weeks yay!

And mrs d it won't be bad news Hun it will all be great, so don't even think about that an go for it with the new job!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah bailey our cycles are still 2 wks apart lol so will prob be the beginning of jan lol..x

Mrs d try not to worry hun. X


----------



## baileybubs

Mine keep changing length so we could still get more in sync Cheryl! In a way I can't wait but on the other hand I don't wanna wish away my time off work with Emilia!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off for a blood test now so won't have wifi cupcake I can't wait for more updates xx

Thanks girls I'm pooping myself xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for you two being ttc buddies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just got my letter and boo its a booking in clinic, no mention of scan :( 1 and a half hours. This appointment followed my 12 week scan IF everything was ok at the scan last time. What's the point of booking me in if everything isn't ok with the baby, it's madness not to scan me first isn't it?


----------



## baileybubs

That is a bit strange mrs d? I had a booking appt at 8 weeks where they took my blood and I peed in a pot but the big appt was after my 12 week scan where they weighed me etc etc.

Maybe you'll be able to ask about when your scan will be but I would have thought it would be soon!

eeeek cupcake is at her MW appt now! I'm so excited I could explode lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I thought it was a strange order to do things in??

Eeek lbcc will be here soon :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Well a quick update, midwife checked the pads and thought that it was fluid but when she speculumed me there wasn't more water, so the conclusion is my hind waters MAY have gone as I thought. However my bp was very elevated at 140/100 so I've been sent to day assessment unit. Am there now and have had a CTG, but my bp is still high at 140/90, and my urineis now showing traces of protein.

Got to have another bp check at 1, and wait around for blood results to see if I have the onset of pre eclampsia I guess :(

Mrs d that sucks about your appointment. Are you tempted to get a private scan if NHS doesn't materialise?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poop cupcake, I'm sorry to say but that's what happened to me before they induced me :-( which sucks Hun. 

But don't worry, they might not rush to induce you yet, they only did for me coz I was at 40 weeks. But then again if your hind waters have gone I don't know. Just keep focusing on what happens at the end of all of it and lbcc being in your arms Hun and it will all be brilliant. Have you had any contractions? I could see small ones I was having when they were monitoring me.

How are you feeling?


----------



## cupcake1981

I feel shi* tbh, everything's been going well and this has come from nowhere :(. Gotta hang about and get blood results and get seen by a doctor then ill know if I can go home.

Really don't want an induction. Still got backache and am getting tightenings, tiny ones were showing on the ctg.


----------



## cupcake1981

I feel shi* tbh, everything's been going well and this has come from nowhere :(. Gotta hang about and get blood results and get seen by a doctor then ill know if I can go home.

Really don't want an induction. Still got backache and am getting tightenings, tiny ones were showing on the ctg.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun it's crap I know but try and focus on having your little baby in your arms, I know that's hard when you have to go through all that first but it will all be ok. 
And you might not be induced at all Hun, plus they also use the pessary and gel first to get you started and labour can kick in naturally from there and seen as your waters have already gone that's a good sign your body is ready anyway.

What's the general jist of what the MWs think will happen from here?


----------



## cupcake1981

Well 2 of my bloods have come back normal and if the other is ok then they'll let me go home. Not sure if they'll want to continue to monitor me in the coming days. The MW that just talked through my results with me didnt seem to even know about the waters!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake that's poo, I hope your bp comes down and you don't need to be induced. Come on contractions get going xxxx

I'll ask about a scan on Monday and see what they say xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad your bloods are normal, I didn't realise that they would let you go home, I thought you'd be in hospital now until lbcc arrives xx


----------



## baileybubs

That's not good that the MW didn't know about the waters! Make sure they are aware coz I'm sure I've heard that there's a risk of infection once your waters have gone that's why they don't like leaving it more than 24 hours.

Good sign that the bloods are ok though Hun, maybe your bp was just high coz of the waters going and the stress of it all :flower:

Mrs d fingers crossed you find out about that scan soon! 

Have you got all your stuff with you cupcake?


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Glad your bloods are normal, I didn't realise that they would let you go home, I thought you'd be in hospital now until lbcc arrives xx

I thought that too mrs d, if it had just been the bp I know there are tablets they can give, but with your waters going too I wasn't sure they'd send you home.


----------



## MrsDuck

Any more news cupcake? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm no news......do we think this is good news or bad news?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm really hoping its good news :-/


----------



## baileybubs

I'm getting nervous now......hope all is ok cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I'm home, my bloods all came back normal and my bp has stayed down at 140/90, which is high for me. No one at the hospital seems to believe me about the waters and think I'm stupid enough to mistake wee or discharge. 

So I'm back to the MW on Friday for another bp check unless more waters go before then.

They don't like you to go more than 48 hours apparently but since no one actually thinks I've lost any waters I'm not really sure what to think!


----------



## cathgibbs

That doesnt seem right to me hun?! That sounded like your waters had gone! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm doesn't seem right to me either Hun, did you say that you soaked a pad? I don't understand why they don't believe it was your waters. How are you feeling now Hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

I soaked 2 pads. My MW believed me, she said it might have stopped now cos baby has moved back down since I got up and is like a cork. 

Humph.


----------



## baileybubs

Well any other signs at all and you call the maternity ward Hun. I would also make sure you tell the MW on Friday about all this coz it doesn't sound right that they are ignoring what you said about the waters. Will it be the same MW you had this morning?


----------



## cupcake1981

No I've seen the same MW for all my appointments but Friday ill see the one running the drop in clinic.

I know I'm a bit worried tbh about an infection getting to the baby. Just hope maybe I have more waters so I can go back. 

Feeling like its all going a bit dodgy now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Is there no way you can phone your MW then who you saw this morning? Explain that noone at the hospital believed it was your waters that had been leaking. 

What do you mean dodgy Hun? Don't worry it will all be ok, just annoy the hell out of the mat ward and keep phoning. Maybe ring there again tomorrow and explain that you are almost 100% positive it was your waters and you are worried about infection and feel like noone believed you. Say you want to put a complaint in they'll soon change their minds Hun. Are you still wearing a pad?


----------



## baileybubs

Is your mum or your dh good at complaining? Get one of them to phone the hospital and complain saying you are distraught or something and extremely worried after 2 previous mc's that you feel like you were dismissed when you told them your waters had been leaking.


----------



## cupcake1981

Well I've done some more googling and it might have been a cervical 'weep'. But I'm lying here on my side to try and get it to happen again and I feel like I'm leaking again!

I had to call my MW to make an appointment for Friday and she did believe me, but then she said hind waters can go days before anything happens anyway, so didnt seem too fussed about the 48 hour thing?!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh right, how strange? I mean how can they tell its hind waters and not the other waters if you know what I mean? If you are leaking again make sure you get a pad full and time how long it's taken to fill, then ring the maternity unit and tell them. If they get you to go back you can show them the pad. 

And if you are leaking again that's still gotta be a good sign things are moving? I know I always say don't consult dr google but what info have you managed to get from it about hind waters breaking?


----------



## MrsDuck

Are you having any more contractions? 

That doesn't seem right, 2 pads and a little puddle doesn't sound like discharge to me.

Don't panic hun I'm sure everything will be fine xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm leaking again, or it's this thin watery discharge that's sometimes known as a cervical weep? Either way apparently labour can kick off within 48 hours so ill do more bouncing tonight and maybe ill make some progress?


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry for the selfish posts, just wish I knew what was bloody going on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Don't be mad cupcake, certainly not selfish, you are in labour woman ;) xxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be daft Hun we want you to keep us updated!! You know how we would worry if you didn't!!

And yeah keep bouncing and fingers crossed something will happen and those contractions will kick start Hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good idea, keep bouncing and definitely keep us posted :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I will keep you as posted as I can if something happens. The signal at the hospital is terrible in places! Reckon I will wake up in a soaking bed tonight!

Ive been getting tightenings this afternoon but they seem to have tailed off now. 

Feel like a bloody ticking time bomb now!!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's prompted hubby to put the car seat base in the car if nothing else!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, made him realise that all those times you've said that lbcc could come any time now you weren't joking lol! 

Actually I had to go to hospital fr monitoring at 38 weeks too and it was like my df finally realised that we were actually having a baby haha!


----------



## SATH

OMG OMG OMG ive been at work missing it all. Cupcake its started how exciting i reckon you might wake in the night to a pop and a puddle. Who knows maybe he wants to arrive on your birthday. Im so excited yipeee.

Got stinking cold and cant stop coughing boo. Also started ewcm wth its day 11 no chance of bding tonight aint gonna happen.


----------



## cupcake1981

Exactly bailey! He's so impatient tho, not gonna do well with all the waiting involved in labour!! 

Sath sorry you are poorly! Summer colds are awful. Will hubby not bd when you're sick?


----------



## SATH

Ha not chance he'll come near me he is such a germaphob!! 

Get bouncing. Hope you managed to have a groom.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sath a germiphobe. Aw I'm sorry you are ill, tell him to man up and get you duffered ;) xx

Glad hubby pulled his finger out cupcake. Keep bouncing xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Another huge gush, soaked pad, soaked knickers and pj bottoms, followed by a very intense pain in my back!


----------



## MrsDuck

Call the hospital cupcake, they have to believe you now xx


----------



## baileybubs

100% agree with mrs d!! And that intense pain in your back was likely a contraction Hun! Get your stuff ready coz I think you'll be going to hospital and not coming back til that baby is born!! Exciting! Oh and make sure if you can't update on here to just use fb or you know how I will worry lol! Just kidding Hun, just make sure you don't stress and worry too much, I'm so excited for you! 
I actually just welled up again thinking about the first moment I saw Emilia!


----------



## cupcake1981

Off to assessment, leaking all the time now, told me not to take bags as will send me home, but will anyway! Eek!!


----------



## MrsDuck

How can they say that without even seeing you?? Take your bags just in case :) 
Good luck hun, it's so exciting xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm really baffled as to why they think they will deffo send you home but I guess it's coz you've not had any contentions yet. But at least if they confirm you are leaking waters then they will do something if contractions don't kick in and you don't have to worry about infection. You know apparently most women's bp goes up just as they are about to go into labour so I have heard (bit of an old wives tale) but it happened to both my mum and MIL. Which seems natural really if your body is gearing up to give birth you are bid to have raised bp lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> How can they say that without even seeing you?? Take your bags just in case :)
> Good luck hun, it's so exciting xxxx

My thoughts exactly mrs d, how do they know they'll send her home! Especially as she also had raised bp! Sometimes these healthcare professionals really annoy me!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, I'm sure it's just some jobsworth that thinks she's peed herself ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol exactly! I remember my friend telling me when she went into labour she'd had contractions throughout the night, then during the day her waters went and she knew it was time to go in, the woman on the end of the phone was saying "your contractions aren't far enough apart yet and you can talk to me fine so you aren't ready yet" thankfully she ignored her and by the time she got into the hospital not only was she drenched and still gushing waters but almost fully dilated and her daughter was born 2 hours later.
Moral of the story, sod what someone on the end of the phone thinks and trust your own instincts cupcake! Better safe than sorry, we don't want lbcc being born at home lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep if my bp is really high again which I think it will be cos I'm on edge now they may well keep me in, have everything just in case!


----------



## MrsDuck

:happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Good, I think it's silly that they didn't tell you to bring your stuff just in case anyway lol! Eeeeeeeek I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cathgibbs

How the f can they tell you not to take your bags?! Arghhh xxx


----------



## SATH

:happydance: Sooo exciting lbcc is on his way. Hope you stay and contractions kick in. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I'd take a bag Hun baby is coming :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Been sent home, didnt even need to speculum me I was drenched! 

Started getting pains now.....

Scared!


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeeeeek!!!! So glad it's looking like its happening naturally! Do they agree its your waters now then lol! 
What's the plan? Stay at home til contractions get going properly? Do you have to go back again in a certain amount of time if nothing really happens?


----------



## baileybubs

Do you have a tens machine? You don't have a bath do you? Doh! Just try and relax and try to sleep if you can, because if its starting you'll need it so grab it while you can!


----------



## cupcake1981

I got 24 hours to get it going on its own.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh well fingers crossed it gets going for you! Think he may be arriving before your birthday then!!

How are you feeling? Excited, nervous? Get bouncing girl! Or sleeping lol! I'm so excited for you Hun, praying for you to get there naturally but it sounds like you body is already getting ready for it which is definately good.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm scared, excited, nervous, achy!

Mental picture for you all. Naked from the waist down, sitting in a towel on my ball eating mini kievs that hubby just cooked for me.

Mum is coming down with more spare towels on a bit to as we have one and I'm
Not using the nice new ones!


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> I'm scared, excited, nervous, achy!
> 
> Mental picture for you all. Naked from the waist down, sitting in a towel on my ball eating mini kievs that hubby just cooked for me.
> 
> Mum is coming down with more spare towels on a bit to as we have one and I'm
> Not using the nice new ones!

:rofl: 

I reckon he'll be here tomorrow :)


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: that's hilarious, and I also love how it's mini kievs you are eating hun, after all the talk we did about kievs on this thread lol!!

I think it's possibly late tomorrow night or early hours Friday morning is my guess. Although I was clearly completely wrong on my original guess which was Sept 21st lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was wrong with the 9th too :)

Haha yes mini kievs, what else? Lol


----------



## cathgibbs

I had kievs too! Although I was fully clothed lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think tomorrow evening :-D xxx


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies looks like I chose the right day too checkup on you all, cupcake if your reading good luck ,relax and try n enjoy your labour, focus on your going to meet your baby soon and every contraction when they start properly is another 1 less to meeting your baby xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Off to bed to try and get some sleep, been contracting about every 6 mins, not too bad so far.....


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning everyone!

Well ironically I slept the best I had done in days, had about 6 hours albeit broken. Contractions pretty much fizzled out when I laid down as I expected them to, so gonna get bouncing again in a bit to try and get them going again. Can't believe how much water there is, I've drenched so many towels, luckily my mum bought loads of spare old ones down last night!

How is everyone today?


----------



## SATH

Glad you had a good sleep all refreshed and ready for whats ahead. Get bouncing yippee. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm so glad you got some sleep! Although its a bit of a pain that the contractions have fizzled out, get bouncing!! And eat whilst you can in case you start to feel sick Hun. I was gonna post on here at 3am and see if you were awake but I guess not lol! 
Come on lbcc it's time to come out lol!

Emilia woke at 2.30am and wouldn't go back to sleep but for a change it was no-ones fault except the stupid burglar alarm on someone's house that was going off for an hour from about 1.30!! I didn't get her back to sleep til 4am after much crying (from both of us lol!) and she slept til 6.30 since then. So I'm tired as always lol, but she's so cute and funny this morning that last night doesn't seem as bad as it was lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Sath! How are you feeling today? How's the cold? I hate colds :-(


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bless you bailey, don't worry I'll be joining you in the sleepless night club soon!

Yeah im having a cuppa and bouncing again, bit gutted they fizzled out but my back is very sore so hoping they come back!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm sure they will come back soon Hun, I've heard a lot of women say they start then slow down when they try to go to sleep and then come back again. Just keep as active as possible now for the rest of the day if you can, have a little walk if possible (maybe not though with all the leaking lol!).
You know when they broke my waters they made me just sit there in them (felt really yuk lol). I'm not surprise you needed so many towels! 

And the sleepless nights are alright really, it's worse at the time when you can't get them to sleep and you just want to sleep yourself, but once it's the morning and its light it doesn't seem as bad (well that's how it is for me anyway lol).

Awwww I can't wait for lbcc to get here!!


----------



## SATH

Aw Bailey hope you manage to get a nap later on. Glad she makes up for it though she is too cute! What you got planned for the day? 

Cupcake more naked bouncing!! Walk is a good idea but you better put some clothes on for that and not leave a trail. I reckon by the time i finish work you'll be in maternity i'm gonna try keep checking through the day.

Cold is rubbish cough non-stop oh slept in other room. Feel rubbish and really queasy think im getting sympathy nausea for mrs d. No peak opk at least but creamy/ewcm soz tmi way early so know idea what is happening.


----------



## cupcake1981

Leak seems to have slowed now. Urgh bailey I can't believe they left you sitting in them, horrid!

Urgh Sath sorry you're still so poorly. Did you get any bding in?


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Sath it sucks that you feel so crappy :flower: sometimes a cold can be worse coz you just feel you have to keep on going (unless you are a man and can call it flu of course lol!). Is there no way you can finish work early?

Df is going to his mates to play Xbox this afternoon on his break so I'm on my own with Emilia all day, we've arranged to go to a local play centre with my work mates and their babies. It breaks up the day lol! It's just a shame Emilia is still a little young to properly enjoy it there, but she'll get there. 

Cupcake yeah it was gross lol! What time do you have to go back if nothing has happened? Or do you just have to call?


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah a play date that's lovely, sorry about the x box afternoon tho. Grrr when will they grow up?

They'll be calling me b4 6 apparently x


----------



## baileybubs

Well if they don't make sure you call them (I'm sure it will all have got going by then anyway!).

Yeah it should be fun, I just hate days when it's just me, if she's in a good mood it's fine but if she's cranky it's hard work, especially when we are both already tired lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah will do, it's now been 24 hours since I started to leak (not that anyone believed me) so in theory things should be being kicked off now! But I will mention that tonight if they try and delay it.

Did your bump go small after your waters had gone, mine is quite small, starting to think I'm not gonna have a beast after all!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah deffo mention that too them Hun. 

I don't really remember to be honest Hun, but they broke my waters and immediately put me on the drip and within half an hour I was in a lot of pain so I probably wouldn't have noticed. But maybe you did have a lot of amniotic fluid which made you seem bigger and would explain all the leaking, if you have soaked so many towels and have pretty much been leaking for 24 hours!


----------



## cupcake1981

Was the drip the bit that hurt the most? Hoping I just get the pessary as I have been contacting x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah the pessary and gel were fine, just a little uncomfy coz it was an internal but they didn't do anything, I still wasn't contracting but my waters hadnt even been broken by that point. 6 hours later they broke my waters and put me straight on the drip, with it being given to me at full dosage because nothing had happened. So don't worry coz I'm sure with your waters already gone and already having contractions you probably won't even need a drip. Although they might put a cannula in your hand when you get there just in case you do coz they did that straight away with me and I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## cupcake1981

I will be refusing the cannula until I defo need it! Needles dont worry me but seems a bit unnecessary to do it just in case!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think they kind of sprung it on me without warning and I didn't get chance to protest lol! But they might not with you anyway, we've got quite a while for your body to get going before that happens. Plus I wasn't in labour at all so they probably knew I'd end up needing it. In fact I think they completely intended on giving me the drip just to get her out, they broke my waters when I was only 1cm and the MW who did it didn't really want to, she was being told to by the MW in charge. I always feel like they rushed it for convienience purely because there was an empty labour room ready at that time. Coz my only sign of pre-e was the raised bp. But you just have to trust that they are doing what's best for you and your baby don't you? 
Have you managed to get your snacks and stuff to take with you? You never did get round to making your lasagne did you? I would get your mum to come round and make it for you once you get back home with lbcc!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning, I thought I'd wake to you being in hospital. I'm glad you had a good nights sleep and was able to build up your strength for today :) wow thank you for preparing me for the amount of leakage. I hope the bouncing brings back your contractions. Don't forget to eat too to keep your strength up. Come on lbcc :)

Sorry you are still feeling so poop sath can you not have a day or two off work to stay snuggled up in bed? 

Hi maryanne you picked a great day to drop by. I hope all is good with you x

Bailey I hope you manage a little nap before your play day

Cath has your foot recovered now?

Cheryl how was Leo's class?


----------



## baileybubs

Morning mrs d. I doubt I will get a nap, I can only get one during the day when df is here coz she only naps for about half an hour. I'll probably end up in bed by 8pm instead lol!!

How are you feeling today? How's the ms, has it gotten any worse? Is it tomorrow you will be talking to that new company about moving?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw what a bummer, it'll have to be an early night instead x

My ms is much the same, I feel really icky on and off throughout the day and I've gagged lots of time but still not actually sick, which I'm thankful for.
Yup tomorrow is my 'chat' we'll see how that goes


----------



## cupcake1981

Morning mrs d! Nope no such luck. I've been bouncing for 2 hours and nothing yet. They were coming 6 mins apart last night and lasting 45 secs ish and nothing now!! 

Did I do the right thing getting some sleep??

Yeah how is your ms, you have mentioned it much lately.

Ward was dead last night, hoping it will be tonight to so I don't get put off!


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo, they will come back. I think you did the right thing having a sleep, you've now built up your strength and are ready to get him out :) 

The sick feeling has become part of normal life do I don't think to mention it now haha


----------



## cupcake1981

And bailey all my fresh food has gone in the freezer didnt get any of it cooked dammit. 

Yep lots of snacks packed in my bag x


----------



## MrsDuck

As the ward was dead I'm surprised they kept wanting to send you home


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I was gonna say the same thing mrs d, but seen as they didn't even originally believe her about the waters! 

Aw at least you aren't actually being sick, although it can't be nice feeling sick all the time.
Do you think you'll end up moving company?

Cupcake I think you did the right thing sleeping, it will kick start again soon I'm sure Hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

It would be ideal to stay where I am until after baby is born but I'm just sick of it so I'll probably move


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies aw cupcake hope they start back up soon Hun. I'm surprised they sent u home if they were quiet. X

How did Emilia sleep Hun?x

Mrs d where will u move?x


----------



## baileybubs

She didn't Cheryl lol! She slept from 7pm til 12.30 then went back to sleep straight away, then a next doors burglar alarm went off and was goin off for an hour from 1.30 so by 2.30 she was so wide awake I had to feed her. Then instead of falling back to sleep after her feed she decided it was time to get up and worked herself into such a frenzy because I wouldn't get up with her that she was screeching. Then I was crying and finally at about 4am she fell asleep in my arms (still doing that little sobbing noise as she breathed in bless her). And then she woke up again at 6.30. 
She may have been a good sleeper as a newborn but those days are long gone lol! 4 month sleep regression is horrible lol! I'm considering doing a dream feed tonight at about 10pm and see if that helps but she's the kind of baby that wakes easy and is then wide awake so I'm a bit scared that trying a dream feed will just wake her!

Is Leo eating solids now? Well purées rather than solids I guess. I've got some stuff to start weaning Emilia in a few weeks but I am trying to wait til she can sit unaided. I may try giving her a little porridge or something before bedtime in a couple of weeks, we'll see. I'm currently just playing with the spoon with her, putting it in my mouth when she's watching then putting it in hers to see if she mimics me.

Cupcake any contractions yet? 

Mrs d when is that boat show you are going to Hun? Is it next week?

Sath did you not go to the cinema this week, you usually go on Wednesdays don't you?


----------



## cupcake1981

Nothing :(

So disheartened :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun don't get down, can you go for a walk?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake it will start again soon :) 

I'm off to the boat show the following week bailey :) 

Bailey have you tried one of those baby netting bag things that you put things like melon in and give it to her whole and she sucks and chews on it through the bag, obviously eating a purée when it gets forced through the fine netting


----------



## MrsDuck

It will be good to put cold things in it too for her when she's having teething pain


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poor Emilia not sleeping Leo's great now he goes down at 7 and sleeps till around 4 I put the dummy in a cpl times and thts him till 7 so it's much easier him sleeping..xx

Aw mrs d we got a net we put ice in it for teething its good but he ends up soaking xx

Cupcake hopefully soon Hun..x

Well I'm starting to panic I had a huge blob of cm in my pants same as the cycle I fell pg with Leo.. My mum and dad will kill me roll on wed so I can test il be 10dpo then. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw don't worry what your mum will say xx

I'm glad Leo is sleeping well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah don't worry about what anyone will say Cheryl, at the end of the day once you have another baby whenever that may be they will be totally in love with him/her anyway and no-one will care if they came sooner rather than later. That's my perspective anyway lol!

Those netting things sound good, might have to have a look. 
Well I've just been out to the second hand baby shop I got my pram from and got a gracco high chair for £15. And it's yellow so gender neutral lol! I may, just may sit her at the table later with me having food and try her with a bit of purée. Depends what time we get back from our play date! I tried her in the chair at the shop and she could sit in it great without sloping or falling to one side.

Cupcake how are you Hun? I really hope it's kicking in now fxd!!!

Are you looking forward to the boat show mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I am looking forward to the boat show and really just getting away for a while. 
That sounds like a good price for the chair :) enjoy your play date, some purée might make her fuller and therefore sleep longer ??

Cupcake you've gone quiet how are you?


----------



## baileybubs

There is a theory that if baby a fuller they will sleep longer but Emilia continues crying after I feed her at night anyway lol. I think it's possible, I'm thinking of doing a dream feed but not sure yet, last night was coz of that burglar alarm so I'm gonna see how tonight goes. 

Yeah it'll be nice for you to get away mrs d, will it just be you and dh? Has your MIL blabbed yet by the way?

Mmmm maybe cupcakes labour decided to come back with a bang and she's had to rush back to hospital, or maybe she's just asleep or out for a walk lol! If you are at hospital Hun good luck!!! I can't wait to hear how lbcc is and see a pic!! So exciting!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah see how tonight goes :)

Yup just the two of us going to boat show but will meet up with his sister at some point for dinner probably

I'm not sure if mil has blabbed yet, nobody has mentioned anything to us but she doesn't live over here so who knows??

I hope everything is ok with cupcake


----------



## baileybubs

I know me too, I guess only time will tell now, if she's in hospital it may be a while before we hear anything.


----------



## MrsDuck

There's nothing on fb either, so she's either asleep or at the hospital


----------



## baileybubs

I would imagine its more likely to be the hospital coz she's been quiet for a while now, hope everything is ok, thinking of you cupcake, hope it's going ok xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I called the hospital about my booking in appointment and the girl was surprised that I didn't have a scan appointment too, she said as I don't already have one ill get it Monday yay


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yay that's brilliant news mrs d!!! Will dh be going with you then?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I'm not going to worry my ics hav arrived so il just wait and see..x

Aw mrs d thts good u should be getting ur scan date soon...x

I'd see wot she's like bailey tonight then try the dream feed we used to do the dream feed with him but dropped it about 6 wks ago. Yeah for the high chair great price. X

Aw cupcake if ur in labour hope all is going well I'm excited. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for your ics arriving, not you don't have to wait til af is due to check

Yup bailey hubby is coming with me but I'm running out of excuses to not be in work. I had my bllods yesterday for thyroid, I've got my chat tomorrow, my booking appointment Monday, my thyroid appoint next Thursday they will start to get suspicious that something is going on soon


----------



## CherylC3

I can't believe ur almost 7 wks Hun. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Well sadly I'm not at the hospital, I was having a rather long sleep. Figured its not starting on its own now so I may as well use the time to rest up as ill probably be awake all night. 

Really thought it would happen on it's on after all the contractions last night, but obviously not. Feel shit as the thought of induction as I know ill likely end up with epidural and maybe the dreaded assisted delivery, which is the opposite of what I wanted :(

Sorry, feeling a bit sorry for myself now!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake I'm sorry hav u got pinnaple? I ate tht and bounced and my waters went and I contracted 20mins later. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I'm so sorry, PMA though, the gel and pessary will probably work and you won't need then drip so won't need the epidural Hun xxxx


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope so, why doesn't he want to come out!


----------



## baileybubs

Because you've made such a lovely home for him the last 9 months he doesn't want to leave it lol! Don't worry I'm sure as soon as they give you the gel and pessary those contractions will deffo get doing and you will have a wonderful active labour Hun. Have the hospital called you yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake I've been on appointments, I'm glad you managed to get more rest. Do more bouncing and give Cheryl's idea of pineapple a go. What does the hospital say? Are you still leaking or has that stopped?


----------



## SATH

Ive been tryig to check in all damn nhs block anything interestin and my fone bein crappy.

Cupcake how you doin hun. Keep that pma going just a little longer now. He has had such a lovely cosy home for last 9 months no wonder he wants to stay. Im sure everything will go great and as long as he is out and safe in your arms you really wont care. Could be a long night.

Mrs d yippee scan and bookin appt how fast is it goin already you'll be in 2nd tri soon.

Bailey are you exhausted. I nearly had a little nap at work so tired! Great getting the highchair. We're going to pics sat this week cos think they'd kick me out right now. Hopefully goin to see Elysium.

Cheryl bet you are gonna be nervous testing. Whatever will b will be and you mum will be thrilled ti have another grandchild no matter when. You sound like me i worry what other people think especially my mum. Sounds like leo is doing great.


----------



## cupcake1981

No nothing yet, I'm to call at 6 if not heard anything.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath are you taking anything for your cold?


----------



## cupcake1981

They just called me, I'm to head on in whenever now. 

Mrs d the scan date that they'll give you Monday is that for a 12 week or an early one?


----------



## SATH

Yep i gave in yesterday and took flu plus and cough medicine. Was trying to just take paracetamol. Feeling bit better. 

Not long till 6


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good cupcake, when are you going to go? 

Not sure about my scan, hopefully an early one

I don't blame you sath, I'd have taken something too


----------



## cupcake1981

Gonna leave about 6.

Don't want to do it now!!


----------



## SATH

Just think next time you come you'll have lbcc with you. Good luck hun hope you have the birth you want hope it is quick and easy. Sending you big hugs and pma xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes you do, just think of lbcc in your arms :) you can do it xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Cupcake you can do it hun! Just think you'll have a fabulous birthday present ready for Sunday! Plus you won't have to ruin anymore of your mothers towels!

Xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cath. How are you, are you at boot camp tonight?


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck cupcake, I hope everything goes how you want it, I can't wait to see pics of lbcc xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

You can do it cupcake, I promise you it's not as bad as you think it will be, it will be fabulous and just think about the first time you will hear your little boy cry and see he's beautiful little face, focus on that, you can do it Hun! Good luck, your gonna be a mummy soon!!! 

Cath hey how's you Hun? How's the wedding planning coming along these days? Did you decide what to do about your dress?

Mrs d I thought you'd said they'd give you a scan on Monday lol, not just the date for your scan doh :dohh: I hope it's soon!!

Sath get lots of vitamin c in you, always does me good when I have a cold. That Elysium looks really good actually, you'll have to let me know if you like it.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

hey guys! i hope to be back on here soon catching up! it's been crazy at work and that's when i normally get on here and it's about to get crazier so i'll check in when i can. TWO WEEKS FROM TODAY is our initial specialist appointment finally!!! Yay! Let's get this show on the road. :happydance:

Thanks to those who have checked in on my journal lately. :hugs: That's normally where i post updates.


----------



## MrsDuck

How was your play day today bailey? 

Ttc I'm glad your appointment is soon


----------



## baileybubs

It was really nice mrs d, we are all trying to plan a mummy's night out together for a meal, all of us are very excited by the idea so it's nice to know I'm not the only one feeling a bit of cabin fever lol! Emilia had cuddles with my friends son who is 1 an a half, he's so sweet coz he's really gentle and Emilia actually reache out her hands towards his face to cuddle!! She's started doing that recently to me and df, I wonder if she recognises him coz she's met him a few times now? 

How's the rest of your day been mrs d? What have you had for tea? I had pork steaks, mash beans and gravy (it was supposed to be sausages but I half cooked them and they smelt off lol). 

Hi ttc, yay for you appointment Hun! Fingers crossed its the help you need and you will have your rainbow baby in no time!!


----------



## MrsDuck

That will be nice for all of you, a baby free meal out together :) now youve got to work out a day whete you can all get someone to look after the babies :)

What a bummer about your sausages but I hope you liked your chops

Work was shit as normal :( we had visitors about 10 mins after I got home from work so hubby lit the BBQ and we just had some waitrose burgers in rolls, unhealthy but it was easy. We've just been out for a nice drive around the coastal roads


----------



## MrsDuck

I wonder how cupcake is doing? How many hours do you reckon she had to go? Will we see lbcc today or is it more likely to be tomorrow now?


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's more likely early hours of the morning coz once they get her in and probably give her the pessary and stuff it might take a few hours to get going. But maybe not, you never know, her body was ready to start with her waters going. 
I'm so excited, I'm actually watching midwives at the mo lol. Weird to think this is happening for cupcake right now eeeeek! It's all making me sooooo broody again lol! I can't wait to ttc again but I know it needs to be the right time.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it isn't dragged out for her and things happen quickly. I've men watching the midwives too, it's good isn't it, quite different to one born.

I've just ordered my sonoline b doppler yay, it should be here in 3-5 days :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I hope so too, I hope she gets a nice active natural labour as much as she can. It's horrible not having the kind of birth you hoped for. It's all worth it of course and I'd do it all again in a heartbeat but it can be quite traumatic, I felt like mine was anyway. Even though at the time I was actually the calmest person in the room apparently (probably because I had the epidural though lol!). 

Yeah I think I prefer midwives to OBEM. 

Yay for ordering the doppler!! I've heard of people finding the heartbeat as early as 9-10 weeks, but I didn't use mine til 12 weeks. Definately look at some videos on YouTube on how to find the heartbeat coz we have a double pump artery that pumps at twice our heart rate and can be mistaken for baby. Baby sounds like a train or like horses galloping.


----------



## SATH

Im gonna give in and go to bed. If you guys hear on fb please let me know.

Bailey hope you get a better sleep.

Great mrs d on gettin doppler now just need that scan see how many ducklings are in there.

Ttc not long to wait for specialist appointment will be here before we know it.

Night hope i sleep cos i cant keep my eyes open but cough as soon as i lie down x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm gonna be going to sleep myself in a min Sath, early nights all round lol! I hope you sleep ok with your cold, it's horrible trying to sleep with blocked sinuses and a cough. 
Will let you know if there's anything on fb, coz I'll probably be awake at stupid o clock again!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully there is just the one little healthy duckling in there haha

Night night bailey and sath, I hope you both get a good nights sleep xxxx

I'm going to be glued to bnb and FB waiting for cupcakes announcement :)


----------



## baileybubs

If I didn't expect to wake so early with Emilia again (and the fact I'm already falling asleep lol) I would be doing exactly the same lol! Think whenever I do wake I'll be checking lol!

Night mrs d, night Sath!

And cupcake hope you and lbcc are doing brilliantly, happy birthday to him either today or tomorrow!


----------



## MrsDuck

Every time I get up for a pee I'll be checking :)

Night night xx


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh excited for cupcake :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Well I just had the pessary, and my first internal, was about 1-2 cms and favourable. She told hubby to come hold my hand for the internal and was told I woke find it very uncomfy but it was fine and over in a sec. She does have small hands tho lol :rofl:

Apparently I only get one shot at the pessary then it's the drip sadly. Fingers crossed I get going before then tho.

At least my room has signal anyway!


----------



## MrsDuck

Who hoo for signal :happydance: 
I hope the pessary works hun and you don't need the drip. I'm glad the internal was ok too :)


----------



## CherylC3

Woop woop missy I didn't think the internals were tht bad. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Woohoooo fx it'll work chick. How are you feeling? ?

Ill catch up wkth everyone tomorrow. .....im having a crap month so a bit quiet but stalking you all!!!! 'Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun I know what it's like, take all the time away you need. I hope you are alright :hugs: xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cath :hugs:

Well I'm getting lots of twinges down there I defo think I'm pg, roll on wed so I can test. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Will you be pleased if you are?


----------



## CherylC3

I think I'm so sure I am I'm starting to come round if I'm not defo waiting till after Xmas. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Christmas isn't far away. I hope this week goes quickly for you so that you can find out for sure either way :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Omg, so much to catch up on!!!

Cupcake, good luck Hun,can't wait to see your LBCC! I hope labor is progressing well.

MrsD, yay for appointment booked! I had a dream the other night that you are having twins.

Cheryl, come on Wednesday so you can test! Does DH know?

TTC, welcome back! Glad your appointment will be here soon.

Bailey, I hope Amelia lets you get some rest tonight!

CAth, :hugs: sorry it's hard right now.

Sath, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooo it can't be twins, although the size of my bloat it could be triplets haha

Is all good with you Amy? Are you considering baby number 2?


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh twins lol i wud of liked to hav twins a boy and girl but I hope next time is only 1 lol.. Yeah Amy number 2???xx

It just worrys me as my husband can't provide for me so to hav 2 babies and il hav to go back to work quickly. X


----------



## AmyB1978

All is well here.

We are pretty sure we are done with just Emily. I would have liked to have 2 but with all the complications we had and the risks a 2nd pregnancy would bring we've talked about it and don't think it's worth the risk to try for a second. Eventually myDH will get the snip but until then its condoms, though we don't have too worry too much as I'm never in the mood since giving birth. If we have an opps we will hope and pray for the best.


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh cupcake I hope the pessary worked and you are in active labour Hun!!! I hope lbcc is here soon and you are ok!!!

I've just given Emilia a dream feed coz she was stirring, if this works I'll start doing one every night I think lol!! Just thought I'd pop on here whilst I was awake!!


----------



## cupcake1981

I wish....was having some contractions earlier but irregularly, and they've now stopped. 

Just getting started on drip :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I'm so sorry I was really hoping you wouldn't have to have it. Have they offered you the epidural?


----------



## cupcake1981

Said its there if I want it but really gonna try not to :( x


----------



## baileybubs

I hope it's all goin ok for you Hun, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## SATH

Cupcake hun today is gonna be lbcc birthday!! Thinking of you hope the drip is doing its job and you are not in too much pain. Sending you pushing power come on lbcc we cant wait to meet you x

Amy :hi:

Bailey did you get a better sleep. I slept like a log apparently coughing so oh didnt oops!

Hey cheryl you and mrs d can be bump buddies wont be long till you can test.

Cath :hugs:

Good luck with your chat today mrs d


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake sorry you ended up on the drip, today is the day you will become a mummy :) thinking of you and hoping all goes well xxx

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Morning everyone!

Happy birthday lbcc!!!! Wonder if he's here yet??

Sath glad you slept better Hun! Shame about your dh but oh well, we can't have everything can we lol!!! 

What times your chat with that other company mrs d?

Cheryl how are you feeling Hun? 

Amy hi!! How's Emily? Glad you popped by, we do miss you Hun!

Maryanne so glad to see you (hear from you) hope you are well 

Cath hope you are alright Hun, sorry you are having a bad week :-( Is it nearly O time for you?

Well df got up with Emilia but here's how my night went; she was stirring at 1am so I put her dummy in and she settled straight away, then she stirred at 3.30am and kept wiggling once I'd put the dummy back in so u very quietly got up and made her a bottle in the other room. When I came back she'd stopped wiggling lol, but started again 5 mins later so I decided to give her it like a dream feed without waking her. She took it fine and although she still wriggled for another half hour afterwards she slept til 6am! I took ages to fall back asleep though so tonight I'm gonna try giving her a dream feed at 10.30 seen as I've had a lie in today, and see how she does.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww cupcake I hope you become a mother today hun! how are you feeling??

Mrsd good luck with your chat hun! 

Bailey what time did df get up with her? do you feel better than yesterday?

Cheryl how many dpo are you hun? 

Sath I hope your cold is ok chick?

TTC yay for the apt!! :happydance: 

AmyI hope your well hun. What complications did you have hun?

xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Apart from wriggling and stirring throughout the night she didn't wake til 6am so I got df to come up and get her (he's on the sofa at the my coz he makes so much noise that I think when she's stirring he's causing her to wake fully lol) and I won't back to sleep til 9!! So if you take out the interruptions of giving her the dream feed, and her getting up with df I've been in bed 11 plus hours woohoo!!! And I feel fab lol!!

How are you today cath?


----------



## CherylC3

Morning 

Cupcake yeah u will be a mummy today. :)

Cath I'm 5 or 6 dpo going to test on wed. X

Bailey I'm sorry Emilia is restless Leo was like tht till last wk but he now wakes 4 for the dummy. Is it maybe wind she has cos I find if I lift Leo he always burps. X

Mrs d how u?x


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha not bad 11 hours hun but how many of those hours did you excatly sleep for lol??

im ok chick just going through my usual shitty months i go through now and then just wish I could be duffered and stay duffered lol but ill be ok! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cath I'm sorry, I really really hope you get your BFP soon Hun then you can get that help from the clinic and those tests. I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you Hun! 

Well I probably got about 8-9 hours sleep which is still amazing!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun me too, getting a tad impatient now lol.

wowza thats awesome hun you must have needed a good kip!!! I bet you feel like a new woman! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I do it's great!! I keep thinking I should put Emilia in her own room though so we aren disturbing her but I don't know why I have it in my head that I can't do that til she can roll by herself, I don't know why!!

Have you got bootcamp again soon?


----------



## cathgibbs

is she close to rolling hun? 

no chick my bloody foot is hurting again i went running Tuesday and it started hurting but im going running again tonight and see how it is then as im meant to be going back on Tues! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Be careful on it hun, how is it when you walk? 
Should you be running on it tonight if its still hurting?

No she's not close to rolling really, she manages to get on her side and then can just about roll onto her back from her tummy. But definately can't roll from her back to her tummy. I don't know why I feel like she has to be able to roll before I can leave her in her own room.


----------



## baileybubs

I wonder if lbcc has been born yet? She can't be far off now seen as she's been quiet since 4am!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey bailey Leo's been in his own room since 10 wks tbh once they roll it will be worse having to keep moving them back.. We get much more sleep cos Leo was so noisy sleeping. X

Aw cath :hugs: Hun u will soon hope ur df is looking after u Hun.. cos i always used to hide my feelings from hubby.x

I hav a feeling baby will be here I can't wait to see him. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm I might talk to df about whether we should put her in her own room then. Might wait til end of the month when df is off work for 2 weeks so if it is difficult at least we can both take it in turns seeing to her.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u shud Hun I think it's best moving them before the realise they are sleeping in ur room. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger I thought lbcc would be here by now, cupcake I hope you are alright xxx

My chat went well and I can join them whenever I want :) 

Cath big hugs xx
Be careful on your foot if it still hurts, don't push it at boot camp tonight x

Bailey whoo hoo for a good nights sleep

Amy I second bailey, we definitely miss you xx

Cheryl I'm glad Leo is sleeping well 

Sath I hope you are feeling a bit better today after taking some meds

Afm I've got my scan booked for Wednesday morning, I'm pooping my pants


----------



## baileybubs

That's a good point. I think she isn't realise yet coz I moved her cot the other week to the end of the bed and she was fine (although I've moved it back to the wall now anyway coz the dog kept disturbing her lol).


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh weds morning!!!!! That's awesome!! Don't be scared Hun so far your pregnancy has been perfect with great symptoms, I'm sure you'll see a happy little bean in there!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d I'm sexcited. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

So excited not sexcited lol. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha Cheryl, that's what got me into this state ;)


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: haha that made me giggle! 

I've just tried Emilia with a little bit of apple purée. I have been letting her lick my apple when I have one and she seems interested. So I got apple purée and I've been playing with the spoon with her, showing her how to put it in her mouth by doing it myself. So I gave her a little bit on a spoon last night and she didn't look impressed lol! Just tried a little more and again not very impressed!
She's not closing her mouth properly or swallowing and seems surprised when there's something at the back of her mouth lol! So I'm gonna leave it a bit longer until she's got more of a handle on grasping things and sitting up, I want to try baby led weaning rather than traditional with just purées.


----------



## SATH

Fab mrs d your gonna see your little duckling!!! Great bout your chat you've just got to decide.

Lol cheryl can tell what you've got on your mind!!

Hope cupcake is ok bet he is out and she is having a lovely rest.

Work done home now was gonna go to pack but its pouring down. Feeling better just wheezy sore throat and sore ribs hope oh doesnt get it now cos im gonna ov next week and if he's got a cold well it will be flu!! 

Sounds like Emilia will be moving to her own bedroom soon bless


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey I'd definitely get one of those net bag things, that way she definitely won't choke and she can chew and suck on it as much as she chooses 

Sath is this your Canada trip you are packing for? When are you going? Glad you are feeling a bit better and I agree it will be full blown manflu if your oh gets it ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just re-read your post sath and it shouldn't have read pack should it as it doesn't matter if its raining for that? xx


----------



## SATH

Nope dont how that got changed should be bank but i wish pack my bikini and get outta here! 

Cath hun i totally understand i had meltdown this week. Take care go easy on the foot.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath I hope you feel ok Hun :hugs: have you got anything interesting planned for tonight or at you just gonna rest and hope to get rid of your cold?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bank haha I couldn't think what it should be
Are you sufficiently germ free yet for hubby to come near you? 

Cath it's not like you to be at work on a Friday ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

I've had to run to the loo three times in the last hour to wretch, I'm glad I'm on my own in the office


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d! Hope it doesn't get worse for you! Have you got anything you can nibble on to help ease it?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's probably the problem I haven't eaten much today but the thought of food is making me heave so I'll wait til I go home in half an hour or so then eat something. I'd rather be sick at home than here

Gorgeous pics of you and emilia, your hair looks lovely


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's good thinking, I hate being sick anywhere but at home either! What time are you leaving?

And thanks Hun, it's never down these days coz I just don't get chance (translation can't be bothered) straightening it lol, so I've normally got a bobble and hairband lol. Plus my hairband hides my balding patches! Whenever I have a bath or shower clumps of it fall out!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to leave about 4. 
Haha I don't blame you at weekend when I'm not at work I just tie mine back. Aw your hair is still coming out is it? I would have thought it would have stopped by now, damn hormones


----------



## cathgibbs

LMFAO! MrsD I HATE Fridays !! its soooo boringly shite here aswell there are rumours of redundancy flying around so everyone just cannot be bothered today!!

Mrsd go and nibble on something hun even if its a biscuit or something just to make sure you have something in your stomach isnt it?

Sath when are you off to Canada hun?

Bailey ill have a look at your pics when im home and on Wifi! 

Cupcake I hope you have pushed/pushing hun :-D 

Well im currently emailing a woman who works for Channel 4 about taking part in a vintage wedding dress fashion show for people who are looking for a wedding dress either vintage or second hand....cant hurt I suppose lol xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh that sounds great cath I'd love to do that, I love wedding dresses. When will you find out if you can take part? Sorry about work, that's shit :( might you be in the firing line? Is your dad still out of work or did he find something?


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that sounds exciting cath! That would be cool if you got on that! Have you decided what you will do about the dress you have put the deposit on?

Mrs d it didn't start falling out til a couple of weeks ago, then I noticed that when I brushed my hair back to put in a bobble it was starting to look very thin at the front! Think I will start taking pregnacare again as I will be ttc in 4 months anyway and hopefully it will help with the hair loss lol!

Only 15 mins to go mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Will that help? 
Yup 15 mins and counting


----------



## SATH

Aw mrs d no fun wretching better get used to it for a while. Rich tea biscuit work wonders.

Bank done and called in to asda cant be bothered to cook tonight so asda pizza. Think oh is out tonight so when he's tipsy i'll take advantage of him im plenty germ free! 

Wow cath that sounds fab love vintage you'll look stunning. Hols not till Dec so ages really hope i can buy baby items out there might do anyway was gonna make a hope box with special things or things too cute to miss.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm desperate for an update from cupcake


----------



## baileybubs

I dunno but I figure it's got vitamins and iron in it so couldn't hurt. Does iron affect hair loss? I could be making that up lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey have you tried Seakelp?? I know I used to use that when I had alopecia (before I knew what it was) it didnt work for me but my nails were lush but I know of others it has worked on??

I have no idea what to do with it- I do really really love it but the more im thinking of how much it costs and i will be wearing it from 1pm - 8/9ish then changing into a slimmer dress it makes me think is it a lot of money?! Just dont bloody know haha! Well she is gonna ring me when i finish work so who knows lol! hmmmm I dont think ill be in the firing line first off but the whole company is in BIG trouble financially so who knows! My dad has got a his job for a few more weeks then hes having 3 months off to do odds around the house - he can do mine aswell lol xxx

Mrsd im so excited for your scan! Dont be nervous it will all be ok! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Me too mrs d! I hope it all went ok!!

:rofl: Sath I love that, catch him when he's had a few lol!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww sath that sounds lush hun!! Do it otherwise you will only regret it cause if you dont get duffered before hols it will happen on hols lol xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm but it's your wedding dress Hun, I'm sure you don't wanna look back and think you wish you'd had your dream dress. Although I get what you mean, my first one cost me £1000 and I wish I'd got a cheaper one coz there is nothing that can be done with it afterwards really.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I don't blame you, Friday night is normally takeaway or dinner out but I stupidly took fish out of the freezer this morning so gotta have that now poo

Cath get all your jobs ready for him :) wedding dresses are sooo expensive I know, but I think you will kick yourself if you don't get it if its your dream dress. I hope your phone call goes well tonight and you do it, it'll be so much fun


----------



## MrsDuck

Great minds think alike bailey :) 
When you next get duffered it will get nice and thick again so don't worry


----------



## cathgibbs

Well this one costs £1245 thats without alterations but my sisters mil can do them cheaper for me so thats ok. I know I do really love it :-( im doing my sisters head in emailing her pics all the time haha thats all iv done in work woops! Bailey what type of dress did you wear?didnt you get married in cyprus? 

Ahhhhhh Mrsd! Can it keep for lunch tomorrow hun?? xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I know they are a fortune but great you don't have to pay for alterations. It's a tough decision

I don't want to take the risk of leaving the fish til tomorrow, hubby would kill me if we were ill from it


----------



## baileybubs

I got married in Florida cath, my dress was a strapless one that was quite big, or it seemed it lol! It was bigger than I thought I wanted lol! I would show you a picture but I have none lol, I couldn't stand looking at them. Actually it's me ex-husbands birthday today boo! Hope it's a crap one for him haha!! 

Aw poop mrs d. I have to have turkey again coz it needs either eating it freezing and I don't want it. I've given up on my diet for now. I've decided to join the local gym (£20 a month) and go on Mondays after my volunteer work. Think that's a better way for me to lose the weight.


----------



## AmyB1978

Cupcake, thinking/praying for you and your little man!


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you only wanting one baby Amy, I've only ever wanted one too xx

Bailey Can you save yourself some money on the gym by going for walks with emilia in her pram? I hate diets, I'd rather do more exercise than go on a diet too, as all you do is crave the food you can't have 

Come on cupcake we need an update, I really hope all is ok xx


----------



## baileybubs

I do go for a walk with Emilia and bailey most days but I'm thinking about how the weather is getting bad now so might now be able to do that. Plus I think it will give me something to do whilst df has time with Emilia, one of the problems we have when I say I get no time to myself is that df always claims I never organise to do anything myself lol! 

I just feel like I dieted for the last month for no reason coz whatever I lost I put back on again when I gave in lol! Plus this tiredness makes me want to comfort eat lol

Did you have your fish mrs d?

I hope everything is ok with cupcake


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, we wanted two but seeing as how we can't be guaranteed a repeat of the last pregnancy we have decided to count our blessings and be done with our beautiful Emily.


----------



## baileybubs

Amy how are you and Emily doing? Are you managing to cope ok with working yet or do you still find it hard?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I see Amy, for some reason I thought you only wanted 1. I have a horrible feeling cupcake is having a rough ride too but I hope I'm wrong. Has Emily settled in to being back at home now and back into her routines? I miss your updates on Emily xx

Oh yes bailey I hadn't considered the weather, it still feels so much like summer.

Nope just about to do fish, in between heaving :( 

Talking about weather it has just started to absolutely chuck it down, it's been beautiful all day


----------



## baileybubs

Is it still warm down there? It's miserable and cold here (of course, it's the northwest so it's to be expected lol!). 

I know I hope it hasn't been too hard for cupcake, I hope her and baby are both ok. Maybe she's just resting at the mo, I'm sure we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it's still lovely here, or was until 10 mins ago, I've been in summer dresses all week.
Boo for poo weather up north :( 

I hope you're right about cupcake. I wish she'd just post all ok, speak more soon or something like that


----------



## baileybubs

I'm used to the bad weather mrs d lol!

Yeah me too, I'm just trying to think how long it would take for things to happen. I hope she didn't end up having a c section but if she did it would take a while to recover, I felt awful afterwards.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've checked her hubby's FB and relatives pages but nobody has posted anything that I can see :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Surely they would tag cupcake if they posted anything and we'd be able to see that, so maybe he isn't here yet :(


----------



## baileybubs

Could just be a long labour Hun. Don't worry! They put me on the drip at midnight and it wasn't til 2pm that I was even fully dilated (apparently) and ready to push so that's 14 hours. She got the drip at 4am so she may only be just getting to fully dilated coz they won't want to give her a c section unless they've waited long enough for her to get to the pushing stage without having to do surgery. That's the way I'm looking at it anyway, positive thinking.


----------



## baileybubs

She could be pushing him out right now!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep checking fb too coz I reckon something would go on there from her hubby before she managed to come on here lol


----------



## MrsDuck

When you break it down like that, it makes sense xx


----------



## baileybubs

Plus if she has ended up having a c section (which I hope not) she'll have been in theatre for over an hour. Emilia was born at 4.13 and I only went into the recovery room at 5pm, then I had to stay in there for half an hour to check I was ok so it was almost 6pm by the time I even got back to my room and phone etc lol. 

I'm still impatient though and can't wait for the update lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

An hour!! It only looks like 5mins on one born ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it does doesnt it? Yeah its dead quick them getting baby out though, that only took 10 mins, but then I was on the table being cleaned and all stitched up etc for almost an hour whilst they weighed and checked Emilia and then df had her. Was quite werid knowing she was out and yet I was still left there on the table for so long lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No that couldn't have been nice, but nice that df got a chance to bond with her as soon as she popped out


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was nice to see him with her, it was so adorable, a mixture of joy and fear on his face lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha and I bet that hasn't changed :) 

I wonder if we are going to hear anything tonight????


----------



## baileybubs

I dunno, I'm gonna say I don't think so, might be lucky and get a pic from her hubby on Facebook? But it all depends how traumatic it's all been. But once she's left on her own tomorrow when it's not visiting hours I'm sure she will update us briefly then. Emilia did nothing but sleep for the first couple of days whilst I was in hospital. It was the staff and other patients that kept me awake and made me wanna go home lol!


----------



## baileybubs

And even though I've said I don't think we will hear tonight I can't stop going on fb just to check lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Is your df/dh able to stay the night at the hospital with you or are you left on your own? 

I keep checking too :)


----------



## baileybubs

Usually no I don't think so. My df couldn't. We have a local birthing centre where they have double beds for dads to stay but you can only give birth there if you aren't high risk or have any complications. I would think that no her hubby can't stay if lbcc has been born and they have both been checked out and ok. My df was allowed to stay til 10pm coz that's how long they kept me on the labour ward to check I was ok but they then moved me to the maternity ward on my own with Emilia.


----------



## SATH

No news yet. OMG im not gonna sleep.

Is it bringing back memories bailey?

watched such a boring film carnage yawn.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know sath I can't stop checking here and fb for an announcement

Tv is crap tonight isn't it, there's absolutely nothing on :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's deffo bringing back memories Sath, the good outweigh the bad by far but I still feel bad for what cupcake may be going through at the mo because if she's ended up having a EMCS it can be quite a trauma. I just hope they are both ok. I keep saying how long my labour etc took but I'm still antsy to know they are alright lol! I'm guessing he's not been born yet though as there's nothing at all on fb and generally thing get put up on fb within a couple of hours lol! 

Was it the cinema you went to Sath or just a TV movie? I'm watching celeb big bro and then I'm gonna try Emilia with a dream feed. I keep hearing her moving about though, hope she doesn't wake beforehand, I don't get why she's such a light sleeper at the mo!


----------



## MrsDuck

So once he has to leave and lbcc goes to sleep there might be an update if she isn't too tired herself :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope the dream sleep works again :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah maybe, I can't remember if I did that it not? I think I updated fb a couple of hours after she was born once I was back in my room on the labour ward when df was still there but I think it was the next day I updated properly.


----------



## SATH

Now you get to experience from the otherside bailey. I keep checking in too. Hope its all going great and they are just bonding we just need to know.

Just dvd which oh didnt want to watch so while he's out thought might as much. 

Mrs d tomorrow you'll be 7 weeks wow already x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw no news I'm thinking its a c section hope ur ok cupcake. Xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah sadly I think it is too Cheryl, I don't think they would have let her labour for much longer than this with her waters breaking when they did and the fact she got the drip early hours of the morning. 

Sath I know I think I kept the ladies waiting a while when I had Emilia so now cupcakes getting her own back on me lol! 
What was the film about? Was there any fit blokes in it lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Checking and checking, hope all is ok for cupcake and little blue cupcake


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, I can't wait to see 12 weeks on that ticker
I officially can't fit into any of my jeans/trousers or skirts so I'm down to jeggins and leggings, it's ridiculous how bloated I am, especially in the evenings. I think I need to go shopping tomorrow :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm Going to leave you for days ;) only joking I'll text as I push haha

I unfortunately think c section too :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for 7 weeks!! That bloaty bump is so fun though isn't it coz you might know its just bloat but can pretend its baby bump lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Don't you dare mrs d! I'd be going mad if you left us guessing for days lol!! I'm sure you'll be bnbing as long as you can like cupcake, she was on here til 4am when she went on the drip. I just hope it wasn't as painful as I found it coz I really regretted saying no to the epi. But I'm a bit of a wuss it would seem lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha yeah hubby keeps saying you can't blame the baby for that belly it's only the size of a pea :) 

I keep flicking between here and fb hoping that her hubby might make a post


----------



## MrsDuck

The epi scares me more than the labour, that would be my last resort, I think I'd rather be knocked out


----------



## CherylC3

Lol so funny ur hubby. X


----------



## CherylC3

Next time I'd hav gas and air then an Epi staying well clear of diamorphine next time. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Did it make you feel sick?


----------



## SATH

Def go shoppin any excuse!! You text and push and we'll pant for you.

No hunks at all just 4 people in room jodie foster kate winslet john c reilly. About their kids fighting goes on and on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha or maybe I'll try talk text, can you imagine the amount of swear words :) 

I must have something recorded I can watch, tv is so shit tonight


----------



## SATH

Im booking epidural now. Is diamorphine like pethidine i had that for mmc knocks u right out how can you push with it.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I was so sick and dizzy.


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't like the gas and air either but I think I didn't give it enough chance, I only took a couple of breaths and was making me sick but I was in a lot of pain by that point having what I can only describe as one long contraction lol! I shouted at df to "take my ducking glasses off my face" coz they were irritating me lol, I bet I was every MWs worst nightmare haha!

Just done the dream feed, she kept stirring so I was afraid if I left it any longer I'd end up waking her. She only took 2 ounces but seems to be fine now and quiet. I just worry about her being sick whilst she's lying down but I know she'll be fine I'm just paranoid!


----------



## baileybubs

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: my iPhone autocorrected me and put the word ducking where I used a much stronger word haha!


----------



## SATH

Ducking glasses lol


----------



## AmyB1978

Facebook, ladies... Now!:happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha ducking glasses :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Amy!! It must have appeared in the 5 mins between all my checks lol!!!

Sath cupcake has had her little boy this evening and both are well, it did end in EMCS but he is adorable!!


----------



## baileybubs

How weird is this, just 20 mins before cupcake had her baby I posted on here saying "she could be pushing him out right now" lol! I wasn't far off lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I can't believe how many people commented before us bailey we've been flicking backwards and forwards all night haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha is that like when your period sync? ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I know mrs d! The 5 mins of the night when me and you don't check fb haha! And I was just about to head up to bed so very glad Amy posted that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, I'm so glad she updated tonight I was getting worried thinking the worst


----------



## baileybubs

Haha well weirdly, she got the drip 4 hours later than the time I did, and gave birth almost 4 hours later than I did so maybe there's a certain pattern with induction - c section timing lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Me too, so glad I'll be able to sleep tonight now lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh that's interesting, so your timings were the same


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah, lbcc was born just before 8 and Emilia was born just after 4, both of them at about 16 hours after the drip was given to us, strange eh? Maybe it's the length of the labour and how baby may become distressed coz that's what happened with me. Plus she was facing up and to the side so they couldn't use forceps either. I hope it wasn't too traumatic for her.


----------



## baileybubs

Right, I'm off to bed now I know cupcake and lbcc are ok! Night ladies! Hope you all sleep well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too, night night xx


----------



## maryanne67

Congratulations cupcake glad to hear mummy and baby are doing OK xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi maryanne, hope you are ok! 

Morning everyone! Well the dream feed did not work!! She was all of a sudden wide awake at 2.30am!! Df managed to feed her and settle her straight away thankfully but for the rest of the night she was very wriggly so I slept on and off. 

I'm going out tonight with my friend which will be nice, MIL is looking after Emilia until df comes home from work. 

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## SATH

Thanks Bailey so happy to hear lbcc is out and fine. Poor cupcake she is gonna be exhausted!

Sorry to hear dream feed didn't work maybe she is getting ready to wean? Ooh mummy night out have fun. I'm not up to much today cleaning house then pics and maybe pub dinner. Started the bd oh thinks it was all his idea last night little does he know :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I love it Sath! It's best when they think it's their idea isn't it lol! Ooh you'll have to let me know how Elysium is, I think it looks good.

I've been trying her with purées and she won't close her mouth round the spoon and she doesn't seem to realise she needs to swallow bless her! I'm gonna keep giving her a but here and there though so she gets used to it, then in a few weeks gonna try some baby led weaning and give her some soft fruits and veg at her high chair and let her see what she thinks of them.

Cupcake I don't know if you'll get chance to read this but just a couple of c section tips,

Get up and shower ASAP, it hurts but it will help you heal better
Ask for lactulose/take the lactulose they give you - I didn't coz I thought with my IBS it would give me the runs but boy did I regret it!! And drink lots and lots of water
Ask for some peppermint water/cordial and get your dh to get you some peppermint tea bags for when you get home coz the trapped wind from the section starts to really hurt after a few days (if you get it that is). 
And don't forget, do not over do it! You just worry about lbcc and let dh look after you.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

I think babies just go thru stages Hun I mean Leo is always up at 4 for 45 mins every night the now and it used to be 2 until we started on solid I saw u tried apple the best thing to start them on is baby rice as u add there milk in Leo loved it from day one. X

Sath how u doin?xx

I've got a wedding today but don't want to go cos we had a huge row about mil last night she wants Leo over night and I'm not letting it happen she's in her 70s and she not fit for him all day... I'm more annoyed tht hubby was just going to phone her and blame me rather than stick up for me and say it was us both I'm ragin I'm giving hubby a few wks and if I'm still not happy I'm going to ask him to leave cos he's hopeless and he hasn't bought Leo a thing since he was born he's a tight arse. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay sath you sneaky minx :) glad the bding has begun x
The pics and pub grub will be nice

Oooh bailey is this the mummies night out? 
Sorry the night feed didn't work :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I'm so sorry you and hubby are still going through a hard time :hugs: men are always frightened of their mummies, I agree with you it's a lot of work for a 70 year old. The wedding might be good to take your mind off things for a few hours xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I'm a blueberry today :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw il o mrs d I just feel his mum is always causing bother.. I was also pissed off hubby got up for the 7am feed and then starting hoovering after 8 and it woke me.. I've been up all night and all wk and the one morning I cud of slept in he woke me and he's away to bed now. I'm ragin.

How u doing?x


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for being a blueberry :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd be pissed off too, that's just not fair. Does hubby not have a Leo day on either a sat or Sunday while he's off work to give you a day off?


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for being a blueberry!! And no it's just me and my mate tonight, she's a bit crazy and she doesn't have any kids so I'm telling her when we go out that I have to be back for midnight lol!

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry your dh is being such an arse, that is so unfair of him to Hoover when you are having a lie in!! And for him not to stick up for you, I totally agree its a lot for a 70 year old. I think it's a man thing that they just don't get how to be fair, my df always goes back for a sleep after he's got up with her which pees me right off coz the other 6 days of the week I don't get to go back to sleep when he gets up coz he gets up so late he has to go straight to work! I know he works and I don't but he also stays up til 2am playing Xbox coz apparently he's not tired! Men!! Does you hubby know how seriously you feel about all this? I told df I wasn't sure I wanted to marry him the other week too. He bucked up his ideas a bit since. I think maybe a lot of couples go through a tough time like this when they have a baby. Mums are expected to adjust straight away (and we have no choice in doing so coz we have a baby to look after) but for men it seems to take them longer to make that adjustment to being a father.


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia is in a fab mood today surprisingly seen as she didn't sleep well, but while she's all smiley I thought I'd try her with a bit of creamed porridge and she seemed to like it! I only gave her literally a couple of spoonfuls but she did really well. Better than with the purée! My plan is to keep giving her some every day but gonna try to do it at teatime, I'm not at home this evening so can't do it tonight.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for Emilia liking creamed porridge, she'll soon be on kievs ;) xxx


----------



## baileybubs

MrsDuck said:


> Yay for Emilia liking creamed porridge, she'll soon be on kievs ;) xxx

:rofl: she sure will mrs d lol


----------



## MrsDuck

What time are you out tonight? Is it just drinks or food too?


----------



## SATH

Lol maybe mini kievs first. Glad she enjoyed her porridge. Have fab time tonight.

Cheryl sorry to hear hubby being an a***. Dont blame you at all. Men honestly another species! How do they get away with it. My oh was out last night and now out playing bloody golf while I clean. I work full time too so he cant say i dont work!! He better do his job and duffer me this month.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha sath you tell him.
I'm having a cleaning day too, I'm knackered.

I want you and cath duffered so much so that we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol exactly Sath! Least he can do lol!

I'm going at 5 mrs d and leaving MIL to put her to bed eeek! I'm sure it will be fine, she needs to get used to my mum and MIL putting her to bed in the future so may as well start now! 
We are having some pub grub and then a few drinks like the old days lol! I'm quite excited but just hope Emilia is ok for her!


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds lovely bailey. I hope she's good for your mil and then a nightmare for df hehe ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah me too then he can see what it's like for a change lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Have a good evening ladies! Isn't it quiet without cupcake lol! Probably catch up tomorrow x


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just woken up, I've been asleep for over 2 hours!

Have a lovely night out bailey xx

Have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow mrs d is that first tri tiredness kicking in? I remember being so tired and napping all the time!!

I had a fab night last night, I'm knackered today but no hangover thankfully so I'm just gonna slob around today lol! Just gotta hope my MIL doesn't decide to come over and comment on me still being in my pjs lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave:

Sath lol at ur comment he better do his job and get me duffered lol.. :haha:xxx

Bailey glad u had a nice night Hun. And yeah for the porridge xx

Mrs d u must of needed ur nap Hun. X

I can't waith for cath and sath to be duffered..then it will be a full house on this thread. X

Amy how are u and ur little princess doin?x

Tawn how are u?x

Cupcake ur little man is gorgeous don't beat urself up about bfing :hugs:

Afm was at a wedding yest the bride was 40 mins late and it was quite a boring day but the food was great and me and hubby had good fun together as we didn't kno anyone else it was just us. So today I'm going to be cleaning get ready pick up my boy from my mums then off to the park and garden centre for a wee family day out. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you had a nice night out bailey and well done for no hangover

Cheryl I'm glad you and hubby had a good day together and sounds like you've got another nice day planned for today :) 

Cupcake I hope someone can give you some advice, I'm sorry you are feeling upset :hugs: 

Sath I hope oh has manned up and is doing his job ;) 

Cath how's the foot after boot camp? 

Afm I threw up my dinner last night boo


----------



## CherylC3

It's good ur sick tho mrs d. :). Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It didn't feel like it last night haha
I've just managed a few baked beans after feeling really sick this morning too, I'm feeling a little better having eaten, lets see how long I can keep them down haha

How on earth am I going to keep this from work? 

Hubby told me last night the sickness was all in my mind..........not sure how I didn't smack him


----------



## MrsDuck

Question, when you order your maternity clothes do you just order your normal size?


----------



## baileybubs

Yes mrs d that's what I did Hun. 

And I don't know how you didn't smack him either Hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know! 

Thanks bailey, I've seen some nice things online but wasn't sure what size to get.

It feels like I've been hit by a bus, 7 weeks bang. I've gone from being hungry all of the time to not fancying anything, but know I've got to eat to have something to bring up and as soon as I start to eat I'm ready to be sick and the tiredness has hit me too, all I want to do is sleep. I know it's all normal but everything has got much worse overnight


----------



## baileybubs

You really do feel like you've been hit by a bus don't you? It's horrible the first tri. I used to think that it was only the end if pregnancy that got you super tired etc when baby weighed more, I never imagined a tiny blueberry sized baby could make you feel so poop!
Just sleep whenever you can Hun. I spent a lot of the time with no appetite too, I think that's how I ended up not putting much weight on. Try and eat something like whole wheat pasta that's slow energy release maybe Hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

I managed a few baked beans this morning but I only managed a mouthful of toast with them. I had a bit of scrambled egg and half a pomegranate for lunch and we've just been out for a drive to get out of the house and we stopped at a cafe for cake, bad decision my carrot cake it about to make an appearance again very shortly I fear :(

I have found some nice maternity dresses on new looks website, I'm going to wait until Wednesday to make sure everything is ok then order some :) 

I'm dreading the boat show next week if I feel any worse than I do at the moment :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw everything will be ok on Wednesday mrs d don't worry, everything is looking really good with your symptoms Hun. 

How are you feeling now? Were you sick again Hun? How does your hubby explain the sickness being in your head when you are actually being sick lol!


----------



## SATH

Aw mrs d no fun being sick but you are having really strong symptoms Wed is gonna be great. Hope you get a pic can't wait to see your duckling.

Sounds like you had fun evening Bailey. How did Emilia behave for mil and df?

Cheryl so good to hear you had fun at the wedding. Are you getting any symptoms when do you test.

How is cupcake doing? miss her hope she is recovering well can't wait to see pics.

Film was good last night. Still no + opk but it's building and loads of ew, oh behaving just doing every other. I've had such a bad stomach today total in a flare, I should know better than to eat lots of white bread it kills me every time.


----------



## baileybubs

I'm the same Sath, my IBS went mad yesterday morning and I've not even got a clue why this time! All I could think was the whole meal toast I had for breakfast, but white bread and white wine are my worst enemies lol! Despite that I am still sat here debating whether to get a dominoes haha!

Elysium was good then Hun? 

What day did you O last month? Does your vary a lot like mine? Fingers crossed for that positive opk soon then the long tww begins! 

I think cupcake is doing ok, she's not been on fb much but I think she's out of hospital now. My hospital sucks coz they won't let you out of hospital for 3 days following a c section so I was stuck there for 3 nights and I hated it! Was so glad when I got home so I bet she is relieved to be back now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for every other day bding, keep going you are almost in the tww xx

Lbcc is sooooo gorgeous sath, I'm sure she'll post some pics soon now that she is back home :) 

Sorry both of you are suffering with ibs at the mo :( 

I haven't been sick again, I'm trying my hardest not to but I feel like poo and don't want to eat. I hope I get a pic of this little duckling that's making me feel so bad haha

Hubby has been googling ms and is showing me a bit more sympathy now


----------



## SATH

Oh I couldn't cope if it did it with white wine!! White bread, white pasta anything like that and mushrooms OMG I can't have mushrooms. Strange isn't it. Last month I oh's day 19 month before 18 but before that I was always day 20/21 it's day 15 today so I think it might be day 17 this month maybe it's gradually getting quicker you watch it will 21 next month.

Glad she is home that must be a nightmare 3 nights how exhausting you just want to get home in your own bed, bet my baby would be the one to keep everyone awake too.

IBS cramps yep I'm epidural all the way :blush:


----------



## SATH

So he should or tell him to try and brush his tonsils with the toothbrush!! 

Hun just eat anything you fancy something really plain. I'm sure they'll give you a pic otherwise take a pic with your phone? Think ducks have the right idea surely it's easier lay an egg and sit on it, much easier!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love that idea :) and an egg is much smaller to push out too ;)

An epidural scares me more than the labour, I definitely won't be having one unless there is no other option

What was it that finally lengthened your lp?


----------



## SATH

I haven't got as far as needle in to spine just no pain bit. I have tattoos and got ears and in my dark past nose pierced but I'm rubbish with pain and I cry when I throw up yes even with ms I'd cry but I was getting better. I reckon you'll be in the bath you're a water baby! I love the idea of a water birth.

The progesterone cream lengthened it this cycle my acupuncturist wasn't happy but sorry she's been trying for a year and its not moved at all so gonna use again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Brilliant, if it works keep using it :) you gave the acupuncture a good try

I've been quite good with pain with my neck issues so its not the pain of it it's the thought if an injection in the spine, how on earth can that be a good idea??

I love the thought of a water birth too, it might not be the prettiest sight but its got to help with keeping your bits supple ;)


----------



## SATH

Water birth would be lovely wouldn't it doubt I'd ever make it. Wonder if Tens machines really do help. See how much advice you'll be able to give hope I'm not too far behind you.


----------



## baileybubs

I'd have loved a water birth coz I loved having baths when I was preggo, very relaxing. I can imagine it feels quite calming. One of my reasons for not wanting the epidural was that too mrs d coz of the needle in the spine. Plus sometimes you hear some stories of it just not working or only numbing half. But I loved it once I got it. I didn't even feel her put it in but that's probably because it took her half an hour and I was concentrating so hard on keeping still and not throwing up through all the pain lol! I'm a wuss haha! I always thought I had a high pain threshold but giving birth proved me wrong lol!


----------



## baileybubs

And Sath I agree with mrs d you gave the acupuncture a fair good try, keep up with the progesterone cream


----------



## SATH

Bailey did the pain make u throw up? I had the medical management for mmc 2 pleasantries the pain was awful and I constantly threw up its totally scared me that I couldn't cope with Labour. Did Emilia have some porridge tonight it's so cold summer's gone.


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't actually throw up but I felt nauseous a lot. I was forcing myself to not throw up coz I had to keep still. I had those tablets too for my MMC and I felt slightly sick with them too but not as much. Don't forget though that those tablets and the fact I was induced are both forms of forced labour when you body isn't ready/wanting to do what it's doing so that could be a reason it makes people sick or nauseous.

And yeah I gave her a couple of spoonfuls at teatime so that I didn't spoil her appetite at supper time for her bedtime bottle


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I hope you are duffered soon too, I want to compare my symptoms with you haha :)

I had the op with my mmc too but nothing hurt, what on earth did you have done?

Bailey what made you sick, the meds or the pain?


----------



## SATH

Think I'm just a chucker!! 

Hope she has a good dream feed and you get a good sleep well done for no hangover


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love it a chucker :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Is emilia getting used to food now? I hope it works and she has a good sleep


----------



## baileybubs

I had the tablets mrs d for my MMC so 2 pessaries then 6 hours later 2 orally and then sent home coz still nothing happened then at home felt a big pop (sorry tmi) after having contractions for about 2 hours and then a gush of blood etc. 
During labour I think I felt sick from a combination of the drip and the pain to be honest. Coz they gave me the full dosage straight away.


----------



## MrsDuck

Omg I'm glad I went for the op, that sounds terrible :(


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no she's not really getting the idea that you have to close your mouth round the spoon and she also looks surprised when there is something she needs to swallow lol! But she seems to enjoy it anyway and more tried to chew on the porridge and mushes it around her mouth haha! 

I'm not doing a dream feed after the last one had her awake at 2.30 lol! We are moving her to her own room tomorrow we think.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it wasn't pleasant mrs d and I then bled for 5 weeks and it turns out I had retained tissue stuck. I read up afterwards that the UK is the only country really that gives the tablet as an option after you've passed 8 weeks coz it's not always successful after that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh she's going to be a big girl in her own room :) 

Aw she'll get the hang of it and there will be no stopping her


----------



## SATH

So wish I'd the ops Mrs d after the medical management my oh was totally against ever trying. You have tablet then few days later you go back and they put pessary in guess like being induced. I was throwing up so bad and the pain was awful then pethidine and stemetil saved me. He now calls me vomiting veronica to wind me up!

Ha you want me queasy and green too!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey Did you then end up having the op for the retained tissue, or did it finally come out on its own?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's awful, I can't believe they even give that option. They asked me did I want to wait for it to happen naturally or did I want the op. as there hasn't been any growth for 6 weeks and it still hasn't happened naturally I just went for the op.

It's only fair we share the sickness haha


----------



## SATH

We could take it turns every other day vomiting so much better!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'd go for that :) 

Bailey did you get a sort of acid reflux?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol sharing the ms that would be funny, it would be so awesome if you guys are bump buddies. 

Do you mean while I was in labour mrs d? Or during pregnancy? Coz I didn't in labour but I did in pregnancy but only at the end.


----------



## MrsDuck

In pregnancy, I'm getting it every time I eat


----------



## baileybubs

No I only got it in the 3rd tri, but make sure you don't do what I did and drink milk. Apparently it goes sour in your stomach an although it briefly soothes it, it then makes it worse!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh maybe it's that, I'm drinking both milk and almond milk each day :(


----------



## baileybubs

Where is everyone today?

Hope everyone is ok! I just have to have a little rant if you don't mind. You know how my MIL had Emilia on Saturday night? Well I've been doing some tidying today and was about to empty the bin in the bathroom and found it was already empty. Didn't think much of it coz I just thought df had emptied it. Well I also have a little bin in the bedroom that I only really use for my empty opk packets. Well I had also done a pregnancy test this month (an IC) just coz I was one day late, even though I knew really that I wasnt. Well that bin had been emptied too. So I've asked df and he didn't do it! Therefore MIL must have done it and she will no doubt have seen the empty opk packets and empty pregnancy test packet coz they were the only thing in that bin!!! I'm annoyed coz why was she going round emptying my bins?? She was there to look after Emilia not tidy my house and now she probably thinks we are ttc already, which we aren't but feel annoyed that she will know our business!
Truth is I guess if she'd emptied the bins and they hadn't been there I probably wouldn't even bothered but now I feel like she knows this personal information that I don't want her to know!!
I guess at least she won't be surprised when we do get pregnant (hopefully) next year!

Anyways! Mrs d how did your appt go?


----------



## MrsDuck

I can see where you are coming from, if the tests weren't in there it wouldn't have been a problem but as they were you feel annoyed that she has overstepped the mark :( has she asked df if you are trying again? 

My appointment went well, we answered a million and one questions, she took more blood and gave me lots of leaflets. I asked about Wednesdays appointment and she said it was to meet my consultant as I'm high risk. So it's 50/50 if he'll scan me wed :( 

I had a tiny streak of blood on my tp earlier which has freaked me out. There hasn't been any since but the fact that it was there scares me, I was feeling quite positive until that moment :( I really hope it's nothing


----------



## cupcake1981

Hiya ladies

I'm sorry I've not been on, things are VERY busy with a newborn and I only got in the shower at 2pm, first since Thursday yuck!

Hope you are all well, had a quick scan through but can't really remember what everyone's up to, I've now had 10 hours sleep ish since Thursday lunch!

I need to post my birth story in more detail, but basically once I got the drip I laboured til 6pm with just tens (amazing), g & a and some pethidine (which I really regret but you do what you can at the time) and at 6pm it was found that I'd made no progress since 2pm that day cos Zachs head was wonky and would never have made me dilate further. So was rushed off for a section, he was fine the while time, no emergency as his heart rate was spot on just I'd had enough after 14 hours!

He's so amazing and I'm so in love, struggling big time with feeding, I don't think my milk has come in at all yet and have had some dodgy latches so my nips look like a horror show right now, and were having to top up with formula. Gonna give it a few more days but its so hard, harder with a section I'm sure. Have cried a lot today as I want to enjoy my baby but there's so much pressure to make a success of BFing and it's just not for all situations I don't think. 

Love to you all from me and Zachy x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hiya cupcake congratulations again and I can't wait to read your whole birth story :) I hope bfing gets better for you and zach takes to it. I bet you are enjoying your little bundle and I hope you haven't had too many unwelcome visitors xxxx


----------



## SATH

Congrats cupcake well done. Is it amazing having Zach home. Cant wait to see pics and hear more about the birth. Hope your milk comes in dont put pressure on bf a happy healthy mum is more important than bf.

Mrs d glad appt went well. Im sure the tiny streak of blood was just left from implantation or could be cervix irritated. Your symptoms are really strong its going to be fine xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cupcake! Glad you are doing well and well done you on only having the tens!! They wouldn't let me use mine (boo!) but glad to hear you found it helpful as I plan on using it next time!
And I agree with Sath, don't feel like you absolutely have to bf, a healthy happy mum is just as important, but I really hope it works for you. Is Zach managing to latch ok or is that what you are struggling with? Have you tried using some nipple sheilds?
Can't wait to see more pics of him! And I hope you had a good birthday too!

Mrs d don't worry Hun I'm sure it's just from your cervix, there's loads of extra blood being pumped down there at the minute so little bits of blood can happen. What a pain about your scan though! Messing you about like this when you said you'd get an early one! Make sure you push the consultant for one on Wednesday! How's the ms been today?

Sath any more signs of O yet? Did you get dh again?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks, I'm feeling a little happier as there hasn't been any more, hopefully if I mention it on Wednesday that will be the encouragement needed for a scan.

I have a new problem now, I asked about my thyroid level and my tsh is 0.02. I thought that was ok but dr google just told me it should be above 0.3 so I'm taking too much medication. My problem is I don't know if it was 0.02 from the bloods my dr took 3 weeks ago as I've been taking even more meds since then, or if that was my level last Wednesday. Either way it's too low but it could be really really low, like miscarriage low now, if that 0.02 is from the drs blood. I'm panicking but know there is nothing I can do until Wednesday :(

Aaaaaagh I hate this :(


----------



## baileybubs

Can you call your doctor tomorrow and explain and say you are worried about it? I know it's only a day before your appointment but it could help ease your mind. Try not to worry too much mrs d, surely they would have done something about your levels if they thought it ciu cause you problems :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

The mw didn't have a clue what they stood for or even meant. The thyroid bloke won't even look at my results until my appointment on Thursday. My dr doesn't have acces to the hospital records so he won't know and so my only choice is that the consultant will have an idea on Wednesday when I ask him, but he won't automatically check my results. No point worrying tonight there isn't anyone I can call tonight so I'll see what I can find out tomorrow

How is everyone tonight? Anyone having kievs? 

We had visitors tonight as I'm reading through the pregnancy book the hospital gave me so I had to quickly chuck it down the side of the sofa as they walked in haha

I've felt sick all day, it's taken me all day to eat a sandwich, a couple of mouthfuls then stop coz I feel sick, wait a couple of hours then have another couple of bites, I've only just finished it haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath how was your ewcm today? Positive opk yet?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks then mrs d, I hope the consultant can give you some answers on Wednesday but try not to worry too much, by the sounds of your ms everything is looking good and fingers crossed they'll be able to sort your tsh levels for you. I've read it can go low in the first tri anyway from what dr google has told me but I got a bit confused! 

I'm having dominoes lol, well and truly sacked the diet off now lol. I'm not getting much sleep and Emilia is going through a cranky stage at the mo so the last thing she needs is a cranky mummy coz she's starving and just wants chocolate lol!
I'm sorry you are still feeling so sick, did you try the salt and vinegar crisps? When I feel sick I find dry toast helps and I also drink tomato juice as its got nutrients and can be filling. But then I wasn't sick with pregnancy so it could be completely different.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh no there is no way I could eat salt and vinegar crisps, I'm finding a bite of a dry cereal bar quite good

Mmm dominoes, I could eat some pizza now.
I don't blame you, craving food isn't nice, and depriving yourself of something you fancy is bound to make you grumpy xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d do you have a scan booked? If you have had blood lay it on thick with the GP and you should get epu referral for it! And remember I bled quite a lot in my 7th week and little Zach is here safe and sound!

Bailey the TENS was amazing, I'd not have made it past 3 cms without it!!!! 

Hey Sath! Sorry lovely I can't remember what you posted about as I only had a quick skim earlier! Have you ovulated yet?

Well I feel so much better being home from hospital, altho I'm already doing too much and forgetting my medicine. Bailey did df have to give you clexane shots in your tummy? That is the worst when you have a clumsy hubby who sticks it in, drops it and leaves you with a needle hanging out your belly! Ouch! What position did you sleep in when you got home?

Got a woman from the BFing support coming tomorrow pm but it's looking likely ill give up soon unless some miracle happens. I've made myself really sore now and Zach gets really stressed and has got a taste for bottles and their easy flow. I think we're gonna do bottles tonight to give ourselves a break.


----------



## MrsDuck

No I haven't got a scan booked cupcake, I thought that was Wednesday but apparently that is just to meet my consultant :( the mw said he might scan me, so I'll mention the bleeding and hope that encourages a scan

Thanks cupcake that gives me some reassurance :) 

Aw you poor thing and your poor :holly: do whatever suits you hun, no point making yourself miserable xxxx
The bf nurse can hopefully give you some tips tomorrow

Are you going to post some more pics soon? ;)
Is hubby being really good with him? Aw zachs gorgeous xxxx


----------



## SATH

Mrs d nothing you can do at mo so try not to worry. I never even thought about being over medicated you would think that could be very quickly remedied. 

Bailey dont blame you being miffed with mil im sure she wasnt snooping she prob was just trying to help. Enjoy your dominios yummy! 

Ouch cupcake think id rather do the shot myself than have that!! Have a night off the nips must be so sore. I bet he is so cute. I know nothing how much does he weigh, hair colour anything.

Afm i had a temp rise today still got ewcm/watery cm but no sign of a +opk so very confused. Its day 16 in the 2 yrs ive tempted ive not ov'd before day 18 so really cant think i have gonna bd tonight and see temp tomorrow. Do you reckon i missed the surge on opk?


----------



## baileybubs

Do whatever makes you comfortable Hun, I know bf is so hard and there are times I wish I'd tried harder but Emilia just wasn't latching and was getting so upset and frustrated that when she was put to the boob she was just wriggling intensely and angrily. I think I made the right decision for us in the end but it's different for every mum and baby. 

I gave myself the clexane injections, no way I'd trust old sausage fingers to do it haha! 
I slept on my back for the first couple if weeks coz it hurt any other position for a while.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to drop my dose down by 25 from tomorrow until my appointment on Thursday and just hope that 0.02 figure was from my bloods last week, fingers crossed 

Sorry sath we've kept you in suspense about Zach apart from that he arrived

I'm not sure id let hubby inject me either

Sath I just looked at your chart and I'd say you haven't od yet, but I'm no expert xx
Keep every other day bding, this is your month :)


----------



## MrsDuck

How was your dominoes? 

How many weeks were you before you stopped sleeping on your belly? It's the only way I can sleep


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath he weighed 7lb 14oz, and came at 19:55 Friday night. I'm crap at getting pics on here, of anyone else is any good at it please feel free to lift off my FB and post! 

Mrs d I hope you get a scan love! You should for bleeding, altho a little streak doesn't mean anything at all.

Bailey you are braver than me doing your own shots altho after today I may have to!!


----------



## baileybubs

Sath I'd have a look at your chart but I am rubbish with them! I hope you O soon Hun! Sometimes waiting to O can be worse than the tww! At least you know how long the tww is gonna be!

I loved my dominoes mrs d! Was awesome! I feel like a right fatty now haha!
I think I started sleeping on my sides at about 10 weeks in an attempt to get myself used to it. I don't think you really need to in the first tri but I never ever sleep on my sides so I needed to get myself into the habit


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d get a long bolster to sleep on, I'm a tummy sleeper to!


----------



## baileybubs

They got me doing my own shots in hospital cupcake lol! Thought the MW was just being lazy at first til I realised it was so I could get used to it. Did you have to wear the sexy stockings?? How's your bp now?


----------



## cupcake1981

My bp went higher again today cos I'm stressed about the feeding I guess. Got a hsw coming in every day to check it at the moment.


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath just for you I managed to change my avatar to a pic of my little man x


----------



## MrsDuck

Where do I put the bolster? I've tried sleeping on my side but I can't, I'm gonna be buggered soon haha

I've tried to pinch your photos to post here but I can't do it on my phone, I'll try on the iPad when hubby gets off it, if not next time I turn the pc on I'll do it :) 

What is the injection for?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I love the avatar, that's a gorgeous pic xx


----------



## SATH

Love your pic he looks sooooo cute xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Anti clotting mrs d.

You cuddle into the top part and put the other end between your legs. Pick one up at Duneln when your over for the boat show x


----------



## cupcake1981

It's my favourite picture so far :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw he's such a little cutie pie!


----------



## baileybubs

Have they got you taking labetelol as well cupcake? I kept forgetting to take mine and had to set reminders on my phone.


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Anti clotting mrs d.
> 
> You cuddle into the top part and put the other end between your legs. Pick one up at Duneln when your over for the boat show x

But you lie on your side with it?? Is it to trick your mind into thinking you are on your belly? 

Which duneln did you go to?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah on your side. 

The one in Fareham x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes bailey that's the one I'm on x


----------



## baileybubs

I had a body pillow (and of course my infamous air mattress lol). It does get hard to sleep on you sides.


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you had many visitors or have you managed to keep them away?


----------



## cupcake1981

No not at all, none today except mum and she did stuff!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay you have done well. Did you tell them you didn't want to see anyone for a few days?


----------



## baileybubs

That's great Hun well done! How did you keep them away lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I forgot to tell you guys, my SIL is going to be induced on df's birthday in 4 weeks time! But I think they are now saying she's measuring too big and testing for gd. I know being induced on that day doesn't mean he will be born then but with their daughter once labour started she was only in active labour for 6 hours so our nephew could share df's birthday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that will be nice for df. I can't believe how quickly her pregnancy has gone


----------



## baileybubs

Think it's because we didn't know til she was 22 weeks mrs d lol! I'm excited and nervous, think we are all just ready for him to get here safely now!


----------



## MrsDuck

I bet they are, after practically being pregnant for 2 years, she must be desperate for him to be safe in her arms


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I bet she can't wait now. It's a shame in a way that his birthday will be so close to his sisters as she was born October too.

I'm watching Sherlock Holmes 2 (with Robert Downey Jr) and its really quite boring (as was the first actually!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that is a shame as his birthday will always be bittersweet :( 

I didn't know they had even made a 2nd one, I wasn't keen on the first one

I know you have got large :holly: too, where did you get your maternity bras from, my normal ones are getting tight already and they are underwired ones so I know that's not good. I need good support otherwise they will be around my ankles hehe


----------



## baileybubs

To be honest I found sports bras to be the best because I just couldn't find any in my size that didn't cost an absolute fortune! Maybe try one of those Belvia bras they are supposed to be quite supportive without wires.


----------



## MrsDuck

An advert popped up on here for those bras and they weren't too expensive either. I have a couple of sports bras but I find that your boobs just get squashed to you :(


----------



## baileybubs

Lol thats true mine did feel a bit squashed at times. I didn't buy a maternity bra though coz my :holly: kept changing size anyway and getting bigger so I didn't mind buying more of these cheap comfort bras you can get from Asda. They weren't the best for support though really.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a point, I'll have a look in the supermarkets next week when we are in the uk :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey did you use the baby monitor in your Moses basket even tho Emilia was in with you?


----------



## baileybubs

No we only got it when she went in her cot coz she was always with me and at night when I slept she was right next to my head. Strangely now I don't know how I will manage without a movement sensor for our next baby in the Moses basket but we found it fine. I think coz when they are newborn you are awake with them every 2-4 hours anyway so never really in a deep sleep. Plus I'm sure movement sensors won't work in a Moses basket. 
Are you keeping him with you until you go to bed in his basket?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes we move it into our room when we go to bed. I can't sleep cos I think he's gonna stop breathing and I wouldn't know. I need to find a way of getting a monitor on him else ill never relax at night.


----------



## baileybubs

Did you end up buying a crib to fit in your room? Coz perhaps if you put the angel care sensor pad under the mattress in there and then just have him in his basket on top of there rather than on the stand that might work. Have you tried putting the sensor in the Moses basket? To see if it works?


----------



## baileybubs

I've just googled and there's loads of people who have used them with Moses baskets actually. There's some threads on here about it too so by the sounds of it it should work.


----------



## cupcake1981

No not got that far yet, I only realised that I was this paranoid last night. 

Keep crying today, post partum baby blues setting in I think mixed with huge sleep deprivation. Last 3 feeds have been formula, not even trying to get him on now, am too sore. Any tips on formula feeding, routine establishment etc?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun the baby blues are horrible, do you find that they come on really quickly and then just go? 
I'm sorry you are finding bf so hard too, it's a hard decision to switch to ff but I completely understand Hun.
For us we just fed on demand at first and found after a few weeks she developed her own feeding pattern of every 3 hours, now it's every 4 hours. 
For making bottles we always use a flask. We boil the kettle, leave it for 30 mins then fill the flask. Then you can make it straight from the flask when he needs it an either have another flask of boiled cold water or just cool under a cold tap or in a jug of cold water.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah it's normally when I have to talk to a health professional about my delivery or the breast feeding thing. I really feel like I've failed in that I couldn't get him out the normal way and have had to have major surgery but that I couldn't feed him like I should be able to. Nothing's gone as I wanted it to. But as soon as I cry they go again, and I just look at Zach and our little family and feel like the luckiest girl in the world. He's just the loveliest baby, esp now he's getting food, and I'm not stressing him out for 20 minutes trying to get him on me.

Do you sterilise the flask? Do you know if you get one of those insulated bottle things how long a feed stays warm in them?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun I understand 100% how you feel but you have not failed at all. Some women need medical intervention through no fault of their own, I've still been upset about it too and I think we always will be to some extent but you certainly didn't fail.
Have a quick look on the Caesarian section forum on here, there's loads of women who still feel the same. I honestly sometimes feel jealous when I watch midwives and OBEM when i see births that are natural but I know all that matters is that she is ok and healthy. You need to remember that what you went through was traumatic though and of course you are going to feel sad about it.
As for feeding I think as long as you feel you have done your best and Zach is happy then that's great too. Sometimes it's just by possible and again it's not your fault so don't feel guilty. But don't feel like you can't feel sad about it because its perfectly natural to. Those baby blues could have made hitler cry I'm sure, they are just so overpowering!

We bought a new flask and just left boiling water in it for a but before putting fresh boiled water in for her. The key thing to remember about sterilising is that you are trying to get rid of left over milk and killing any bacteria in the milk powder. I don't know about those bottles though sorry Hun. Try asking on the ff forum.


----------



## AmyB1978

Huge hugs, Claire. You did not fail him, but I absolutely understand how you feel. It's hard when things don't go as planned. The hormones/baby blues are wretched, the lack of sleep doesn't help... And remember your body just went through major surgery. It gets better, I promise. Get sleep when you can and accept any and all help that is offered to you. 

MrsD, hope you get to see your little duckling tomorrow.

Cheryl, poas yet? Tomorrow?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw lovely avatar Amy :) 

I hope I do too :) 

Cupcake :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

How are you feeling today mrs d? Are you ok?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'm fine thanks bailey how are you? 

I'm off for tea with family tonight, hopefully I can keep it down :sick:


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes and no-one knows!! Hope it's something you can keep down! 

I'm good thanks, moved Emilia's cot into her own room today. Feel a bit sad but I know it's for the best because last night she slept fine and then woke an hour after we got in bed. We must be disturbing her. I think the 4 month sleep regression is causing her to sleep lighter and then our noise is waking her coz she's not sleeping as heavily as she using to. Or at least I hope that's the case and we can all sleep again lol! She was up at 12.30-2.30 last night (after going to bed at 11.30 but then I had a horrible case of IBS!!) then she woke for the day at 5am!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw it must be bittersweet, but if it means you all get a better nights sleep then it will be worth it, you'll have a monitor on her won't you? 

Nope no one knows but mil and my dr and hospital. My belly is huge I'm starting to wonder if there is more than 1 in there eeek hopefully I find out tomorrow


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no was your ibs triggered by your pizza?


----------



## baileybubs

I think so mrs d, that will teach me won't it lol??! 

Yeah hopefully she'll do ok tonight. Df is just putting her to bed now. 

Let me know how you get on with your family meal mrs d, hope it goes ok!


----------



## SATH

As Bailey Emilia going in her own room tonight I bet she sleeps better than you. Oh no ibs it's horrible.

Mrs d tomorrow hopefully you get to see your duckling or ducklings. Good with your meal tonight.

No work for me now till Mon yipee!!! Temp drop today and no pos opk yet. Bd last night but think I must have slept clenching woke up with such a bad head had to take really strong tablet just 1 but then I read not to take if ttc as can affect fertility Damon it why didn't I read it first only took 1 tab surely that can't do it. Oh and office has fleas great working for nhs!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for being off work Sath! But boo for no sign of positive opk! What cd are you now, is your ticker right? Fingers crossed its within the next couple of days Hun. Have you got anything nice planned for your days off? 

Just had the funniest thing happen, me and df were just taking a desk up to our room out of the way now we have the space with her cot gone, and he just popped his head into the nursery to check on her, and he bent down to see her face and knocked the side of his head on the door knob!! It wasn't hard but it was so funny coz he was trying to be so quiet and then made this bang, and I nearly burst out laughing, I had to run into our room and put a pillow to my face haha!!!
And thankfully she was still sound asleep!


----------



## baileybubs

I sound mean there but my df was laughing too it hadnt hurt him!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath do you work shifts? Have you got anything planned for you few days off? Oh no fleas! 

Aw poor df haha. What a big girl in her own room :)

My meal went fine, I had a bit of a moment but I went to the toilet but wasn't sick. I think I'm only sick if I eat until I'm full, if I only eat a little but often then I just get a sicky feeling after eating but at least I'm not sick


----------



## baileybubs

Phew, glad the meal went ok mrs d! They say little and often is best in pregnancy don't they?
How are you feeling about your appt tomorrow? Do you think you'll get a scan? Deffo mention the bit of blood just to encourage a scan, I don't think there's anything to worry about with it though but can't hurt to mention it.


----------



## MrsDuck

I had another tiny amount today too, in fact anyone but me would have needed a microscope to see it but ill mention the two occasions tomorrow any see if that encourages a scan :) 

I have lots of symptoms so I'm feeling quite confident, I just wish I was definitely having a scan tomorrow, I want to see my duckling(s) :) 

Is Emilia still asleep?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey hope Emilia sleeps well tonight!

Mrs d good luck for your appointment tomo. Be thinking of you I know how nerve wracking those appointments are.

Sath enjoy your time off.

Hubby has sent me to bed and is doing the 10 and 2 am feeds. My milk has come in big time today and ive pumped tonight and got 30ml out first time (Zach takes 90ml formula which is less rich per feed) so im gonna give it one last try, and go to the maternity centre tomo and get a support worker to spend lots of time with us, and I have some nipple shields to now so maybe we can get this working else ill pump for a few weeks and combine formula and breast for a while so he gets the nutrients at least x


----------



## MrsDuck

I just googled nipple shields, that's a fantastic idea so your nips don't get sore :) 

I'm glad the milk has arrived, good lunch with the bfing lady xx

Aw that's good of hubby, how long is he off work for?


----------



## baileybubs

I'm glad you are feeling more positive about it cupcake and fingers crossed they can help you with it tomorrow Hun :flower: 

Mrs d it's great that you feel so positive and I just know it will all work out fine Hun, this is your rainbow I can feel it!

Emilia is still asleep yay! So being in her own room isn't bothering her lets just hope it helps her sleep better.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo I just hope you can sleep too :)


----------



## baileybubs

She slept through from 6pm and only stirred at 5am but went back to sleep until df woke her by going to the loo at 6am! I think if he hadnt gone to the loo she would have slept later, but I was awake anyway coz I was worrying I couldn't hear her already lol!! 

Hope everyone else is ok this morning!

Mrs d what time is your appt?

Sath any sign of O yet Hun?


----------



## cupcake1981

Great news bailey , hoping you have cracked the sleeping!

Mrs c good luck today!!!! So hope you get a scan and get to see your little chicken dipper/duckling!

Sath are you off today?

I think I may have had a boob job in my sleep (yes, I got some!!), they are HUGE!!!!!! And like rocks, yey I have milk! I didn't quite get the full night sleep hubby had planned for me, as Zach wouldn't settle for Hubby at all after his 10pm feed, think he missed me after not seeing since 6pm, haha, but we got him down at 1:30 after another feed, slept between that and the 5am feed and just got up now. 

Newborns are hard, amazing, but it feels like being hit by a bus! Recovering from delivery and sleep deprivation are not an ideal combo!!


----------



## baileybubs

That's great that your milk has come in so well Hun, what time are you seeing the bf lady? I really hope she can help you!

It's so hard isn't it? And then add pain from your scar and the unwanted visitors and the baby blues and the post partum lochia and the problems going to the toilet and the raised bp.......I could go on lol!! But it all makes for a very overwhelmed mummy! But one look at that little baba and it doesn't matter does it lol! Just hope dh is taking good care of you Hun!


----------



## SATH

Good luck today mrs d.

Hope everyone ok. Boring jobs ahead like cleaning oven, kitchen, sorting clothes but it beats being in the office. No sign of ov so reckon its goin to be cd 20/21 as usual but had even for a whole week??


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm that's a lot of ewcm! Maybe it's gearing up for a double ov lol!! And you could catch more than one eggy this month!

Aw I actually love cleaning me lol! When I'm in the mood for it and motivated I love it but with Emilia now everything has to be done in pronto time lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, glad Emilia slept so well! Emily started sleeping much better once we moved her to her own room.

Cupcake, yay for milk being in! I hope the bf lady can give you some pointers. Remember, if it doesn't work out that is ok too! Try to rest and recover as much as possible.

Sath, I agree, maybe double ov? Try to do something fun too, not just chores! ;)

Cheryl, did you test???

MrsD, I hope your appointment went/goes well and that you get to have a scan and see your little duckling!

CAth, hope you are doing ok. How is yiur ankle? Have you made a decision about the dress?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy! :hi: how are you feeling today? I'm just hoping last nights sleep wasn't just a one off lol! She's being oddly cranky today though, she's always in such a good mood for df but is miss crankeypants for me lol!


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm doing well, thanks! Hopefully it wasn't a one time thing! Emily did much better once we moved her, for the most part. The only thing predictable about babies though is that they are unpredictable! I hope Emilia's mood improves today. (I'm sure I spell her name Amelia half the time... If I do, please forgive me... It's the American spelling of it and also a close friend's baby's name!)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that's fine Hun it's the usual spelling over here too it's just me that has picked the unusual spelling lol! Even my family and df's family often mis-spell it! I think I loved having a unique name as a child I wanted my child to have a unique name too lol!

Well she's having a nap now so I'm hoping that she wakes up in a better mood lol! I think that she hadnt napped for long enough earlier coz I accidentally woke her.

How's Emily doing? Is she rolling and crawling yet? Emilia doesn't seem to have any interest in moving about at the mo lol, and I'm fine with that coz at least I know exactly where she is all the time lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Afternoon ladies well that was a mammoth appointment at the hospital, it was really busy, I did the mw bit then they told me to go back in an hour for a scan..............all good a nice beating heart but they've knocked me back a week boo, but that does explain why my tests were so light to begin with, coz it was super early. I feel like a pin cushion but they are happy that everything is registering normal and healthy so fingers crossed this is it. I've got another scan in 4 weeks yay

I'll try and post my pic :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad all your babies are getting the hang of this sleeping thing :)

Bailey I hope it wasn't too traumatic being in a different room from Emilia

Cupcake yay for your milk

Cath when are you doing your vintage wedding dress thing?

Amy is Emily on the move yet?

Cheryl have you tested today? 

Sath don't waste all your days off cleaning. I agree with the others about double o, keep bd'ing hun


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yay!! That's so great mrs d!!! :happydance: seeing the heartbeat especially at just 6 weeks is an excellent sign then isn't it!!
And it was just one duckling then lol?!
I was put back 5 days too when I had my 12 week scan, sucks but at least you know why your tests weren't showing up straight away.


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily is doing great! She sits up now for long stretches and is getting really good at balancing/catching herself if she is going to fall, though she still does fall. She can't sit up on her own yet unless she is laying on her back only partially reclined. She is getting her chest up off the floor and trying to pull her legs up under her but hasn't figured out how to crawl yet. She has started on purées, about 1 1/2 months ago, and is enjoying eating, she is just starting to eat small soft pieces of food that isn't puréed. She just recently started to enjoy peekaboo and is babbling.... The other day she kept saying "heydadamama." I don't consider her having a first word yet though as she has no clue what she is saying, at least I don't think! 

Thanks for asking about her! I know I don't update often enough... I always read, stay up to date but updating is harder if she's around as she likes to "help." :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh MrsD! Soooo happy for you!!! :happydance: a heartbeat at 6 weeks is amazing! Grow duckling grow! <3


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha aw that's gorgeous Amy, she sounds such a character and sounds like she'll be on the move very soon. 

Yup bailey just the one haha


----------



## MrsDuck

My gummy bear at 6 +4 with a nice strong heartbeat :) 

They said they will be more accurate at my scan in 4 weeks time so it could be either an April or may baby
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SATH

Mrs d fab pic yipeee!! Only 1 i was sure there might be 2! 

Off to pick godsons up from school in a bit so that will be fun x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I was a little surprised there was only one too, I feel so rough.

I just hope this is my rainbow pleeeeeeeeease 

That will be nice sath, will they be expecting you or will it be a surprise?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw little gummy bear duckling!!! So glad you are having another scan in 4 weeks too, is that going to be your proper dating scan then? 
What did they say about your tsh? 

Amy Emily sounds like she's such a lovely little baby! Yay for sitting for herself, clever girl! It amazes me how quickly these LOs of ours are learning all these new things!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure as I'll only by their calculations be 10 and a half weeks but they said their dates will be more accurate at that scan 

My TSH is 0.02 so it needs to go up a little but they weren't too concerned


----------



## baileybubs

Oh that's good that they weren't concerned then, have they told you to reduce your meds then?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Mrs d I'm so happy for u Hun roll on the next scan. Xx

Hey how was Emilia in her cot Hun?x

Amy go Emily sitting herself :) x

Hey cupcake hows ur little man doin?x

Hey sath and cath. Xx

Afm bfn I'm 10dpo so thinking af is on its way :) thank god roll on dec till I ttc no 2 wi bailey :)xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey mrs d for a hb!!!!! It's the most amazing sight ever isn't it. I'm so happy for you Hun, you just deserve this gift so much after everything!!

Bailey is Emilia happier now?

Cheryl yey for bfn lol, I still find it funny when were hapy about that on here!

Sath boo to cleaning! I get a man round to so the oven lol, I hate doing it!

Well the lady at the hospital couldn't get him on so im gonna carry on expressing, my supply and quality seems good considering I've only had it a day, and I pumped enough at the hospital for almost a whole feed, and have just pumped now and combined with this mornings yield, have enough for the tea time feed. I'm not giving up tho, I'm gonna have lots of skin to skin with him when he's not hungry and let him find the boob when he's relaxed and if it happens it happens. At least he's gonna get my milk for a few weeks and that's the main thing to me.


----------



## baileybubs

That's good that your milk supply is good hun! I really hope you can carry on either bf or expressing for him Hun.

Emilia has been miss cranky pants all day, just trying to settle her to sleep now before I have a bath. I've been in my pjs all day and I feel like I stink (which I probably do lol)


----------



## SATH

Cupcake sounds like you have a good supply of milk so he is getting all those nutrients and antibodies skin to skin is a good idea maybe when he's not hungry he'll discover the boon! Can you believe this time last week he wasn't here! 

Bailey sounds like you've had a tough day. Wish you lived close to me you could clean and I could play with Emilia great idea don't you think?

Cheryl nearly in the clear. I've never had a bfp though until 13dpi so few more days. Have you got the heating on yet? I'm cold.

Amy Emily is so cute she sounds like she is a great character. Sitting up already their growing too fast. Love the pic.

Mrs d great news about them not worried about tsh. You can sleep easier tonight well until the nausea kicks again.

Had very lazy day oops will have to make up for it tomorrow. Boys didn't know I was coming so they were thrilled. Nice to feel loved. Little one had to hold my hand the whole way home then the fighting began who gets to play with aunty jen first.


----------



## AmyB1978

What a gorgeous little duckling! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Sath that would be a deal if we lived closer lol!

Cheryl are you feeling better now and less anxious? How are things with you and dh?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies, I've been out with the girlies tonight so sorry not been on here, hopefully I'll get a good nights sleep tonight now :) 

Aw sath that sounds lovely, so cute, how old are they?

Sorry Emilia has been cranky pants, after her good nights sleep I thought he would have been in a great mood

Cupcake that's great news about your supply, does he take your milk in a bottle? I hope he gets used to your boob, it'll be so much easier for you xx

Amy are you still working?


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, I am still working just Saturdays. We decided we will revisit it when she turns a year. We are using savings to make ends meet so can't do it forever but being home with her is really important to me so were figuring it out as we go.


----------



## cupcake1981

Glad you are still only working Saturdays Amy, I can't imagine leaving Zach to go back to work. I miss him when I'm in bed and he's in the living room with daddy whose doing the dream feed!

Mrs d did you tell your friends about your duckling? Yes I'm expressing and putting into a bottle, it's hard work tho, need to get hold of an electric pump to get a good amount out!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good Amy that you can last on savings without going to work more often xx

Is pumping more painful than actually bfing? 
Haha an electric pump makes me think of cows being milked :) 
I don't blame you must be hard work with a manual pump xx

Nope we aren't going to tell anyone until after my next scan in 4 weeks. I did email my scan to mil as she already knows


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sorry Emilia has been cranky Hun..x

Sath yeah heating is on its freezing winter is coming. Had to buy Leo some more clothes to get him wrapped up..x

Cupcake don't beat urself up about the formula feeding cos they wudnt be allowed to sell it if it was bad for babies..x

Mrs d hope u slept well and thts good ur keeping it a secret for now. X

Amy yeah for just doing Saturdays I've been doing my back in touch days here its 10 days u are allowed to work during ur mat leave but I'm not going back to work till nov il be doin 3 days wed,fri, sat and my mum will be watching Leo for us..x

Me and dh are doing ok. It his mum causing bother asking when she's getting Leo all the time wanting him for sleepovers and she's in her 70s and not fit for it and this makes us argue cos he's the middle man. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry your mil is causing problems. Is your hubby happy for Leo to stay with his parents then? A baby is a lot for a couple in their 70's to cope with xx

Have you tested again today?


----------



## CherylC3

No he's not happy but men and there mums are a nightmare. It's just his mum so tht worrys me more and she stays a good 35mins away. Xx

Bfn this morning so expecting af :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Phew yay for a bfn :) 
Yeah so she's not on your doorstep if she is finding it hard through the night :( 
Stick to your guns hun, you know what's best for Leo and if it doesn't feel right don't be pressured. Your hubby is gutless if he doesn't want her to have Leo either but won't stand up to her. You poor thing :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Dont blame you Cheryl I won't be letting my inlaws to have him overnight for a very long time, they're not used to babies and I would be terrified. It's funny isnt it cos you totally trust your own parents, and I'd be happy for him to go to them in a few weeks. I'm sure well be having the same arguments in the coming months!

Mrs d it's do much better only telling people after the scan, so you know that it's all good and you can actually get excited!

Bailey what you up to with Emilia today?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off work today yippee, I've got a hospital appointment at lunchtime about my thyroid and then there is an air-show that we will watch over the bay below the hospital 

Ooh I've just heard my garage door go, I think my Doppler has arrived yay


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies 

Cheryl yay for bfn Hun! Were you slightly disappointed or was that just me when I got bfn lol! And I don't blame you, I trust my in laws to have her during the day and to watch her in the evening but not overnight. In fact I don't even trust my own mum overnight yet but that's coz my mums not been around babies in 26 years and is a bit unsure sometimes herself lol! Plus I think it's a bit rude of your MIL to be assuming that she can have Leo and to be making you and dh fall out over it. Just because she is his grandmother doesn't mean she has the right to tell you when she can look after him. It's up to you Hun, and tell your dh to stand up for his wife and son to his mum!

Mrs d yay for the day off Hun! Hope it all goes ok at the hospital today. What did MIL say about the gummy bear scan pic lol?

Sath any sign of O yet Hun? What you up to today? 

Cupcake how's the feeding coming along? How's motherhood? Is he a good sleeper, I wanna know everything lol!! How are you feeling about your labour and the birth now Hun? I'm currently researching vbac lol, next time I'm preggo I'll be doing everything I can from 37 weeks to get baby out naturally lol (or knowing my luck baby will be breech or something lol!!). 

Me and Emilia are going to tesco today (exciting haha!) that's it lol. She slept through again last night though, she stirred at 1am but went straight back to sleep, but she's still waking at 5am. I don't mind it too much coz as long as I have some early nights in the week it's not too bad (I've never been someone who needs a full 8 hours, 5-6 hours and I'm ok). But I'm worried its gonna start creeping earlier than 5am, plus how we will manage when im back at work! It's one thing getting up at 5am then slobbing on the sofa in pjs til 10am, it's another to be at work by 8am!!


----------



## baileybubs

Was it your doppler that arrived mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for Emilia sleeping through again, it looks like it was a good idea putting her in her own room :)

Have you got dark curtains in her room? Maybe she's waking up because she is a bit cold at that time in the morning? 

Yes it was my Doppler, I can't wait to use it, come on weeks, tick by I want to use my new toy.

Mil responded saying she hasn't told a sole and would I be telling everyone now so I hold her no not til after my next scan in 4 weeks time. I think she's dying to tell people haha

Yay for tesco bailey I've just been to waitrose and bought so much that was reduced, meat, fruit, veg, pizza, pies, they must have had a delivery today so everything that was still on the shelves was discounted :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey!

Motherhood is just wonderful, hectic but amazing. I can't believe how much I love my little boy, even when he's screaming and being a nightmare I just cant imagine not having him. He's generally a very good baby, usually feed, change and settles well during the day with 4 hours between. He seems very hungry tho, and is on 4oz per feed now and almost draining that. Gonna ask today if he needs hungry baby formula. Last night I went to bed at 11, and hubby did the 1am feed, and I slept til 4:30 and got up for the 5am feed then went back to bed til 8:30 ish, so sleep is getting better. Still expressing, there's a local service that loans electric pumps to ladies and they are bringing one to us later today, so hopefully ill get some more off with that. Aiming for a couple if feeds a day to be 100% from me. 

To be honest I'm sad ill never experience natural childbirth now, given the choice and risks I don't know if I'd try a vbac. Well see.

Wow I'd kill for a trip to tesco, not being able to drive sucks so much. We went to the maternity centre yesterday for his 5day check and bloods, and then to babies r us to pick up a proper sterilising/bottle set up, so nice to get out! Think we're all having a pj day today! Zachary just taken ages to settle after his 9am bottle, hubby ended up stripping him off and having skin to skin with him with beethovens lullaby playing to him through YouTube and we finally have peace lol!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and I checked my dates and they go on a 28 day cycle and I seem to have o'd about a week late around cd21 so that would put me at 6 and a half rather than 7 and a half, so I think the scan is accurate bugger


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that sounds so cute cupcake :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm glad everything sounds like its going so well cupcake! The only thing I would say about hungry baby formula is that it's no more nutritious just got stuff in it that makes baby feel fuller so that's why I never put Emilia on it, but if he's always seeming really hungry it may be worth a go. 

Have you used an electric pump yet? They are weird aren't they? I was afraid I was keeping the other ladies up in the night when I was using it at hospital coz it was well noisy!!
It's nice that you got out Hun, I hated not driving but with df not driving either I didn't get out anywhere! How are you managing walking Hun? I was still really struggling til after about 10 days. 
I get what you mean about vbac, at first I was saying I'd have to have another section but ideally I would like 3 children (or at least know I have the option for 3 children) and if you have another section the scar tissue sometimes can cause further problems with fertility or ability to carry another child. I know it's only in a small amount of cases but I think I'd like to try vbac if I can. But then we'll see what I say when I'm actually pregnant again lol!!
How's the baby blues?

Mrs d I bet MIL is dying to tell people isn't she? That's nice that she hasn't told anyone. When do you think you'll try to use your doppler Hun? Aw poop that you are deffo 6 weeks but at least you know the reason why. Weirdly when I conceived Emilia it was a long cycle too and I O'd at cd21 too. Now my cycles seem to be that length.
Oooh what goodies did you get from waitrose? I don't know why I said we were going to tesco coz we weren't we were going to Morrisons lol! 
We got quite a lot for £60 so might have to go there again, seems cheaper than Asda.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hopefully the MW will come by later on and I can ask her about why he seems so hungry. Someone needs to check my bp anyway.

Yeah I used one in hospital and again yesterday, they get much more off than a hand pump. 

How many blankets did you used to put on Emilia when she was in her moses? They wrapped him up so much in hospital and I've kind if carried in with that now were home. He currently is swaddled in a thin ish folded blanket (that we stole from the hospital as it was great for swaddling), and a folded over cellular. Does that sound too much?


----------



## cupcake1981

I love morrisons, their fruit and veg is really good.

Mrs d worry about dates etc at the 12 week scan, things can vary so much at this point. The 12 week scan is what everything will go by. At my 20 week Zach was measuring about a week ahead, and he came a week early, it all varies!


----------



## baileybubs

It doesn't sound like too much no. For the first 2 months Emilia was under a cellular blanket topped with a fleece blanket, and I had her in a vest top and a sleep suit on top too. After the first couple of months a) it got warmer weather and b) she got better at regulating her own temp and I noticed she was often sweaty and hot so I adjusted as I saw was best. I have to be honest I was super super paranoid that she was gonna get too hot or too cold so was always checking the back of her neck to see how hot she was lol!!

I love malt loaf and I just bought a Morrisons saver malt loaf for 28p and it's gorgeous! It's not as big as Soreen but it's yummy! And so much cheaper! Morrisons is good! Plus they have better mum and toddler parking spaces too!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I have a vest and a bodysuit on him to. Im so paranoid about cot death, I can't imagine anything happening to him. He's funny, he really settles well when swaddled but he does try and wriggle out of it and ends up pulling the shoulder of one baby grow down in the process. 

What was your blood loss like after your section? I'm fairly mobile now, getting in and out if bed is the hardest thing. My bleeding is very variable, altho it gets really heavy when I express as it makes my uterus contract which is really odd!

Yummy malt loaf! Hubby bought some dairy milk biscuits, they are gorgeous! I'm so ridiculously hungry and thirsty!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I got told the hungry milk constipates them my midwife just told us if he finishes a bottle and looks hungry give him more. Getting in and out of bed was the worse thing I was driving 5 wks later..x

Bailey malt loaf sounds yummy u kno I was a bit disappointed Hun but at least I can hav some champers at crimbo and I hav my holiday to look forward to in may so roll on Xmas, then we can be ttc buddies. Wot are u getting Emilia for Xmas?x

Mrs d how's the sickness Hun?x


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I was so paranoid about SIDS too, still am especially now she's in her own room! We didn't swaddle Emilia really, she didn't like it. Every now and again df tried coz he was the one the MW showed how to do it so he took that as his area of expertise lol!
My blood loss was like a heavy-medium flow most of the time after the first 3-5 days I think. Those first couple of days it was horrible! But after that it calmed down. It really hurts your uterus when you express doesn't it? That wasn't something I was expecting and it was just bizarre lol!

Cheryl I have no idea what I'm getting her for Christmas! I'm gonna get her some books I think and some clothes but toy-wise I'm gonna see how she develops to see what kind of stuff she likes coz a lot happens in 3 months doesn't it? 
And yeah I will be happy to have a little alcohol this Christmas after last year, everyone teasing me with their champers on New Years and baileys on Christmas Day lol! Then ttc straight after hehe! I can't wait to be honest! 

How was your hospital appt mrs d?

Sath hope you haven't overdone the cleaning today!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw me too Hun it will be good I think we are just getting him a vtech laptop and I saw a sensory tunnel thing, and an outfit for xmas day and new yrs day but thts all cos we hav bought him a jumparoo and I ordered a walker for him so I don't think he needs much especially when they don't kno it's Xmas. X


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia seems to have mastered rolling! She did it once this morning and now she ain't stopping!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts great he's only rolled twice. X


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I recently got her a walker and a swing chair and we were given a door bouncer so she's got everything big like that. I might get her some sensory lights or something for playtime sessions coz she'll be a bit older.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I think we're getting him a trike for his bday. My cousin spent about 400 on her boys first Xmas and it was just ridiculous I think there is no need for tht he's a spoiled brat. X


----------



## baileybubs

Woh that's a lot to spend on a first Christmas! I love my daughter but there's no way I would spend that on her first Christmas!


----------



## SATH

Hey there lovelies. 

Cupcake you sound so in love and happy it's so great to hear. Your doing so well.

Mrs d can't wait till you start using your doppler. Hope hospital appointment went well and enjoy the air show. Are working getting suspicious? 

Yippee Bailey Emilia is getting mobile. God it won't be long and these babies are going to b crawling. Kitchen is all clean had to through out lots of out of date stuff so hope oh doesn't spot it in the bin he thinks those dates are rubbish and will happily tuck in to it! I'm a Morrison's girl love it much better than as asda well it is here.

Still bfn then Cheryl when is af due? 

Still no ov yet seems like a very long month nearly 7 days of ewcm very strange. Reckon it will be tomorrow or Sat hope so cos not sure how long my oh will be able to cope with! 
Good deed done today spotted a cat chasing a baby squirrel. Not one of my cats I have to say. Chased cat off but poor little squirrel was only a baby so 30 min drive to wildlife rescue centre for me and the baby. No bites just shock and neglect he must have been abandoned.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath it's time to roll out the sexy underwear to keep oh going for a few more days haha
A 30 min drive to the rescue centre, that was definitely a good deed done
Yup I think work are suspicious but I think they think I'm going for interviews haha, I don't think they suspect pregnancy. I've been to the dr/ hospital last wed, fri, mon, wed and Thursday (today) I just told them I have a problem with my medication and it's making me ill, coz that will cover me for ms too ;) 

Bailey that sounds like a good shop. I didn't really get any goodies, I got meat, veg, fruit, toilet paper, pizza and pies coz they were discounted and great for I can't be bothered days and on offer juices, milk and almond milk that I love :) oh I lie I bought a pack of 4 ripples coz they were on offer :) 

Stop talking about Christmas bar humbug ;) that means winter and I'm enjoying the summer still, it's been boiling in the sun today, there will be lots of burnt people watching the air display 

Cupcake can you borrow the pump for as long as you want/need? 

Cheryl any spotting yet? 

Cath are you off work tomorrow as its Friday? ;) 

My appointment went fine thanks bailey, a waste of time really coz I knew my levels and he told me to reduce my meds which I've already done. Air display was good we took loads of photos of the red arrows, I'm not fussed on the rest of the planes really


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I'm amazed its still gorgeous weather down there! It's terrible here! Rain and clouds and I've had the fire on today!
Mmmm I love ripples!
At least the doctor confirmed you needed to reduce your meds. I think your excuse to work is great, and not exactly a lie more like bending the truth lol! Coz today was actually about your meds being wrong lol!
And I love Christmas! My fave time of year! But I'm not so thrilled about buying all the present this year, but guess we have a good excuse not to spend much on everyone else lol! 

Sath deffo a good deed done, poor little squirrel!
And I agree with mrs d time to get the sexy underwear out lol! Unfortunately my df needs no encouragement at the moment and its so hard to try and still be a fiancée when your a mother to a young baby! Sad to say sometimes when he's all "excitable" all I'm thinking is "once we've done this I need to sterilise the bottles and then get the washing out...." Hahaha!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: bailey, so there might be an ooopsie before Christmas 

It has been much colder here at night and first thing in the morning but I haven't worn a jumper yet

I can't wait to get the Doppler out, hubby wants to try now but I'll wait a couple of weeks before giving it a go


----------



## baileybubs

I've made sure I've been more vigilant with the condoms mrs d lol, I have decided that I really really want to try for a vbac so need to have at least 18 months between births and that means waiting til after Christmas. Although if it did happen I'd just have an ELCS and then if we are lucky enough to have a third child go for vbac with that one lol!! I've got it all planned out haha! All we need to do now is focus on saving money for a mortgage deposit. I keep watching This Morning and that competition they have thinking "if I won that it would be all our problems solved" and we could move forward instead of feeling financially stuck lol! £54,321 would get us a mortgage deposit, enough for a wedding and possibly even a car each if we didn't get expensive ones! And still have some left to spoil Emilia! 

What would you ladies do with £54,321?

I've read some people have got heartbeats on dopplers as early as 8 weeks but personally I would wait til 10 then give it a try. You don't wanna worry yourself for no reason if you can't find it. It's amazing when you do though!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey/Cheryl quick question so just popping in, how do you manage formula feeding on the go? Do you fill a sterilised bottle with hot water and put in the thermal carrier and add milk powder when you want the feed? x


----------



## baileybubs

I carry either one of those pre-made cartons of milk and just heat it up by putting it in the bottle in some hot water, or I fill a flask with boiled water that has cooled for no more than 30 mins. I also use small tupperware tubs with the amount of powder needed for one bottle in each. Sometimes the milk is then still a little too hot from the flask to drink so cool in a jug of cold water or under a tap. Depends where you are going. But Emilia feeds all in one go and I never need to use the thermal warmer, and when she was newborn she only had 2-3 ounces at a time so I didn't save it I just made fresh if she wanted feeding again an hour later. 
Sorry if that's not much help Hun!


----------



## baileybubs

I've just re-read that does it make any sense to you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Do they give you an option of a vbac, I thought all subsequent births would also be a section?

54 grand oooh it would start with a fantastic holiday 

I think I'll use it knowing I'm not likely to get a heartbeat until 10 weeks then if I get one before its a bonus. I might chicken out though until after my next scan just so I don't upset myself


----------



## cupcake1981

Totally makes sense Hun. Thinking of having a little outing tomo and thinking of logistics!


----------



## SATH

Lol mrs d u minx now i know how u got duffered so quick!! Most men would be glad of the problem but mh oh def gets performance anxiety bless him. Legs shaved and sexy underwear what more can he want! 

Its been warmer here today but pouring now. Winter us definitely on the way but i cant wait for christmas. Sober new year for you mrs d!!


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake no worries hope it works out for you. As long as you've got somewhere you can cool it I find the flask works best unless Zach isn't fussy about the temperature coz those ready made cartons can be given cold. Emilia likes hers warm though. 
I once cooled her bottle under the tap in the sink at a baby play centre lol! Means we don't have to be restricted when we go out though. 

Sath haha love your comment about how mrs d got duffered so quick! I wouldn't mind with my df but my legs currently look like they belong to a yeti coz my razors are duff and everytime I go out I forget to get new ones (like I did today when I went to Morrisons!). Apparently my df doesn't care lol. 
Bless your dh though I know a lot of men get performance anxiety when ttc. My df didn't but he's just a horny little sod so loves it when we are ttc lol! Actually I bet that's why he asked when are we gonna start ttc again the other night, he's probably looking forward to all the baby dancing again seen as he's lucky to get it once a week at the mo lol!

Mrs d I think actually a holiday would be first on my list too if I won that kind of money. Are you gonna give the doppler a go then at about 8 weeks?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know I think dh was gutted when I caught the first month, he thought he was in for lots of bd'ing. 

Bd'ing on demand is hard though especially if you've had a fall out or really don't fancy it but know you have to

Cupcake look at you out and about already whoo hoo

Haha a yeti bailey, I don't think my dh cares either. Boo for condoms.

Yeah that's the plan with the Doppler


----------



## baileybubs

I know mrs d I remember when I was having to force myself to dtd after working two 12 hour shifts in a row coz my fertile period always fell on my busy weekends in work lol! Not sure how ttc is going to work with having Emilia now! Will maybe have to start staying up waiting for df to get home from work! 

You'll have to let us know how you get along when you do use your doppler mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Of course I'll keep you posted, I tell you everything haha

It will be a quick baby dance between feeds, just as well she's in her own room now haha

I have absolutely stuffed myself with dinner tonight, I'm sure I'll regret it later


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I do always have to laugh at all the things we tell each other! We know so much about each other yet have never met!

It does feel much better for us all that she's in her own room, I can get changed from my bath in my bedroom and can read in bed yay! So will deffo be better for dtd :sex: haha

I'm just eating a chilli that I just made and if I do say so myself it's lush!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, we will have to all meet up, somehow :) 

My friend had nachos topped with chilli and melted cheese last night and I had food envy, it looked gorgeous

I cooked a roast chicken dinner, it must be winter, I think I was getting withdrawal symptoms as I don't cook roasts through the summer.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I had one last week cooked by my mum, was delish! With yummy crunchy crackling too! 

I love nachos with cheese and chilli mmmmm. I've just had to stop myself having another bowl of mine coz I'll make myself ill lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi not due af till sat cupcake I bought the Tupperware pot tht holds up to 8oz for 4 feeds Leo's never been fussy about the temperature so I just fill my bottles every morning and he has his cold.x

Bailey I kno the feeling I feel my sex drive has left me its not good hubby has been so horny too.x

Mrs d I never tried my Doppler till I was about 18wks lol..x

Sath I hope u get duffered quick Hun..x

Well my cousin is just away I gave her lots of OPKs and pg tests I'm jealous I can't wait to start trying and get excited peeing on sticks again lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe you didn't use your Doppler til 18 weeks! I can't wait to get mine out of the box :) 

Christmas will be here before you know it, 3 cycles til you are back poas :) 

Mmm bailey crackling, but so naughty


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know it's one of the worst things you could eat health-wise lol!

Cheryl it won't be long for us Hun, just look how quickly the last 5 months have gone! And yep just 3 cycles (or 4 AFs) for us both (or at least it is for me coz I'm only on cd8 at the mo). 

I just watched midwives.....think I should maybe record them and keep them on my TiVo til I'm ttc again or else I really will end up having an ooops again before Christmas! Those lovely little newborns!
I've just popped my head in on Emilia and just watched her sleeping, she's so adorable, she's got one arm draped half across her face lol! It's funny how I know the monitor works really well but I just have to check on her anyway, little munchkin


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I starters watching midwives tonight to, the one about natural labour, and had to turn it off as it was getting me more upset about my disastrous birth. 

I think Zach has the start of colic? We defo had unexplained crying between 10 -12 tonight, is one week old too young tho? Gonna ask the GP today. HOWEVER, we did strip off and gave skin to skin and I got him on my boob for 15 minutes! It's a start!


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think he's too young for colic Hun, I can't remember when Emilia started with it actually? Couldn't have been more than 2-3 weeks old though. If it is then I found infacol helpful but a lot of people swear by colief. 

Yeah I don't think that upset goes away Hun coz I still get sad watching natural births but its nowhere near as bad now. For me it wasn't the c section that I had the problem with it was the fact I couldn't move, the panic of it all because her heartrate kept dropping. Although I would have much preferred the recovery of a vaginal birth! 

How was your night last night? Emilia woke a bit at 2am but df put her dummy back in and she wriggled a while but went back to sleep (although I was awake for at least half an hour listening to the monitor!) then she didn't wake til 6.30am!!!! I don't know what was different but yay! Lets just hope it wasn't a one off lol!

And yay for getting him on the boob Hun that's great!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I kno mrs d I wasn't getting one then ordered it at 16wks lol..x

Aw bailey I kno not long Hun, Leo is sleeping till 5 every night now from 7 then falls asleep till 7 again.x

Cupcake Leo had colic since a wk old then reflux since 2 wks, don't be upset about ur birth is was out of ur control Hun. X


----------



## SATH

At last + opk and now for fireworks!! 

Glad you all got some sleep. Whats the plans for today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sath I hope u hav caught tht sperm :spermy: Hun lets hope u get ur BFP this month :)


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl I was so happy that I only had to get up at 6.30, never thought I'd say that lol! To me 8am is now I lie in, but if I'm in bed til later than 9am I feel like I've wasted half my day lol!!

Yay Sath finally O!!! Hey my iPhone autocorrects your name Sath lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake :hugs: I'm glad you got some boob time

Well done on you all getting lots of sleep

Sath yay for positive opk now for the final instalments of bding haha


----------



## baileybubs

How's everyone enjoying their Friday? I've had a really quiet day, I tried to get out and do stuff but Emilia decided to have a 2 hour nap and I didn't want to disturb her, then when df came home I wanted a nap haha!


----------



## baileybubs

Was it something I said lol, where is everyone today?

Df just got his rota for next week and he's not off Monday again! It's so irritating coz he only just asked yesterday if he can have Mondays off coz I'm now working (it may well be volunteer work but that's not the point, what's gonna happen when I do go back to work!). I've told df to tell his boss that we understand that he can't have every Monday off, needs of the business etc, that's fine, but could he just at least let us know that he can't have Monday off more than two bloody days in advance so we can sort childcare??!


----------



## SATH

Hey soz been out all day went to see ex-colleague. I miss her too much! 

Emilia sounds like she had a good nap hope you got one too. How are you goin to manage childcare sounds like df boss is not going to help much.


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've got my mum on a Monday and Tuesday who will be more than happy to have her but its not fair that I can only let her know on Friday night whether I need her or not! I suppose I could just always ask my mum to have her if that's ok with her then she'll know and if df is off we can give her the option as to whether to still have her or not. Whilst its volunteer work I'll just have to cancel if I need to. 

Did you have a good day with your ex colleague? I've never really been close with any of my colleagues, I don't know why that is though lol, maybe I'm hard to get along with lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

You seem easy to get along with to me bailey xx
Your dfs boss needs a smack

That sounds like fun sath

We've just been out for some Thai food, I'm stuffed now and sitting in the sofa watching tv


----------



## SATH

Lol u seriously doubt you are hard to get on with. She retired last year she was my work mum bless her we get on so well its just not the same without her. 

Definitely goin to be hard organising. I always thought if u did shifts you were supposed to have it 7 days ahead. Think i'd ask your mum and then its less stress and if df is off she can choose.

Yuck i hate this weather.


----------



## SATH

Thai yummy im jealous x


----------



## MrsDuck

It been drizzling all day here too, my hair is a fluffy mess


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's been all drizzly here too but as you know that's quite normal for good ole Chorley lol!

Thanks ladies, I think I'm just not a girly girl like the ladies I work with. 

Ooooh Thai food yummy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I forgot you actually set a date for your wedding before Emilia came along. Happy wedding date :) 

I'm not a girly girl either, I get on much better with men


----------



## MrsDuck

Does anyone watch the Big Bang theory?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, I didn't even realise until somebody mentioned it was Friday the 13th on Facebook and suddenly remembered that this was originally our wedding day lol!
And would also have been cupcakes due date had she not had Zach early.


----------



## baileybubs

I do mrs d


----------



## SATH

Love big bang.

I work with far too many women!! At least the doctors i work for are all men.

Happy almost wedding day. Its poured down all afternoon.

Ive got sore boobs already think I must have ovulated already? Hopefully a little bd action later just in case.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet it made you a bit sad :( I hope you manage to set a new date soon xx

I love sheldon


----------



## baileybubs

It makes me a little sad coz I can't wait to be his wife, but at the moment we need to just save some money for now so as much as I would love to just go to the registry office I think we would both regret not having a big day. 

I love Sheldon too! Fun with flags is a good episode but my fave is still the "bazinga" in the ball pool


----------



## MrsDuck

I had a look at you chart earlier sath and I was confused, how come you got your positive opk now? You had a huge dip cd17 unless you have another dip coming tomorrow or the day after??? Bd tonight just in case


----------



## baileybubs

How often have you dtd Sath? Fxd you catch that eggy and can be bump buddies with mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure I've seen the flags one, but I like the ball pit one

You could still have a big dress and a big party somewhere, it really doesn't have to be that expensive. They do civil ceremonies everywhere now


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I do think if I put my mind to it I could do it for £4-5k but I've said we need to save that money first. Have you seen they do groupons for wedding days for about £2500 for the wedding with 50 guests with 3 course wedding breakfast then 100 evening guests? Obviously you need to pay up front and take your chances with the venue but my idea is to see what venues keep coming up in the next few months, go see them, and then once we've saved up wait for that venue to come up again on groupon.


----------



## MrsDuck

That sounds really good value, yes I'd definitely do that, I bet the venues are lovely, they are just going to be out of season ie October til march but that would suit me fine


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it wouldn't bother me out of season either. Only problem is saving the money! Sometimes I think if you know you have a deadline to pay for something you are better at saving it whereas with no particular timescale you can get a bit laxidasical (is that a word lol?!). Or at least I am like that anyway!


----------



## SATH

We've bd every other since Fri. My chart is crazy this cycle but def no positive opk until today but temp rise this morning i put that down to fact i was awake from 4 - 6 then slept in till 8.30 so ive not put temp in yet guess i'll see what tomorrow brings but i reckon ive ov'd.

Some party going on round here reckon could be a loud night ahead.

Wow thats fab with the groupon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes something like that haha it's going to be hard as its leading up to Christmas but if you do your research over the next few months of venues that come up, then in the new year saving will be a bit easier and you could be married by this time next year :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'd be going mad if someone was having a party near me! Our street is really quiet and I actually think we are the youngest people who live here if you exclude people who still live with their parents lol!

That's good bding then Sath, should be good! Can't wait for the symptom spotting!


----------



## baileybubs

That's true mrs d, I think I just need to get my mind set on it, which I may well do now I've gotten used to my new life with Emilia!


----------



## MrsDuck

This ttcing malarkey is still a mystery to me

We are the youngest around where we live too, nearly everyone is a pensioner haha


----------



## MrsDuck

If you find some nice venues it will give you that extra enthusiasm to save too :) 

I've changed my ticker to the u/s edd, I'm back to being a blueberry tomorrow


----------



## SATH

We're the youngest in our culdesac but think this is behind us. Gonna sound so old but i cant recognise music all i can tell is boom boom. God i sound like a grandma. Never parties here boo hope its not too late.

Im rubbish at saving, Im better at paying off. 

Blueberry again soon then. Bet next scan they put you forward again.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that sounds just like me. I turned radio 1 on just after 7pm and said to hubby I can't listen to that dancy crap

I can't wait til my next scan then I can tell the family, so I don't have to worry about what I'm wearing and is it showing my bloat haha


----------



## SATH

Wont be long. It must be so hard always trying to disguise the belly. At least if its colder you can wrap up and hide it easier.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I can't wait to dig the baggy jumpers back out over leggings. New look maternity department is at the top of my list for next week


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath the snappies was the biggest sign for both me and cupcake although I didn't realise how ratty I was until you lot pointed it out to me, so I'll be looking out for it for you :)


----------



## SATH

Lol mrs d that made me laugh snappies. My oh would prob say i always have that - i really dont think i do he is just bloody annoying!! 

Boat show next week. Yep new look maternity, dunelm big pillow its gotta be done.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha my hubby says the same about me

I have talked hubby into going to dunelm but I don't think there is enough room in our bed for a big pillow, I really want one of those u pillows. I can see me sleeping in the guest room anyway when I've got a bigger bump haha

I've got one of those v pillows that my aunt gave me when I had my neck op but it's too hard and now I've got nowhere to store it so its in the baby room, it might come in handy


----------



## baileybubs

Get an air mattress mrs d haha! Yeah I don't know how I would have fitted in our bed with all the pillows as well as df too so it was a good job I was on the air mattress really lol!

How's everyone today? It's always so quiet on here at the weekend lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know you can tell its the weekend with it being so quiet.

Well I think we've decided to bite the bullet and move. We are just sorting out our house and putting into storage as much as possible to de clutter and make the house look bigger haha. I just feel it's now or never. A new baby and a new house :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm working today just popped in for lunch the usual Leo was up all night so hubby's away to work with a face like a slapped arse I really love him but can't handle his grumpy face if Leo has us up all night. 

How are u guys doing?x

P.s still no af.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great mrs d! Although moving whilst pregnant might be a pain it's better than my plan for next year, moving whilst pregnant and with a toddler haha!


----------



## baileybubs

Still bfn Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Not tested since wed think il test tomoro if the witch isn't here. X


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for moving mrs d.


----------



## MrsDuck

I have to say I'm a bit excited for you Cheryl, I think you might be pregnant xx

Is this one of your return to work days?

Aw sorry hubby is still acting like a child, maybe he needs his face slapping :winkwink: 

I know it's not ideal moving while pregnant but I know we'll be able to borrow more while we don't have children


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm back to being a blueberry :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay mrs d! Lol!

That's what we think will be our problem when we finally save enough for a mortgage deposit, I'll probably still only be part time so I don't know how much we'll be able to borrow. They don't make it easy for you do they lol! Then I have my mum saying things like "my first house only cost £7000" thanks for that mum!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I know, my stamp duty was more than that

It is really tough making your first purchase at the moment due to borrowing but if you can get hold of the money then you will get far more house for your money than you have in years. 

We are obviously going to lose out on our house but as we are moving up the ladder then we will be able to get more for our money so we still win :) 

I'm absolutely knackered, our lounge is piled high with boxes of stuff to put in storage


----------



## baileybubs

Don't over do it mrs d! Make sure you put your feet up and have a relaxing evening now!

Well I'm fuming! My df has got to work all day tomorrow because his boss and sister have the day off for a christening! In the past when df has asked for a Sunday off fr whatever reason he has been told no coz they can't have that many off at a weekend but for the boss and his sister it's a different rule and the rest of the chefs have to suffer! So now I've got a 12 hour day with Emilia on my own with nothing to do. I can't stay in the house with her all day it will drive us both bonkers, anyone got any suggestions that won't cost any money! We went into town today just for something to do and I ended up spending £20 (admittedly it was stuff that we did need but weren't desperate for them today).
Oh and I took a little drive with her too and she ended up screaming after 20 mins!

I've tried putting her bedtime back by half an hour tonight so I only started giving her bottle at 6pm instead of 5.30, and after her bottle, change and bedtime story she's usually asleep by 6.30. We started half an hour later and she's still already asleep by 6.30 lol! Admittedly it has literally taken 5 mins for her to settle whereas it's normally 20 mins at least so it's been easy but defeats the object of bedtime being later lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well we have just about sorted out the whole house between me being sick, just the worst room, the study left to do, I've left hubby to it, I feel really shit

Aw bailey, your df wasn't even aloud the day off for his grandads funeral, I'm not surprised you are pissed off

What about a walk around a garden centre tomorrow, it will get you out of the house and thy normally have pets for sale too for Emilia to look at? Or did you say you had joined a lido, what about a swim? 

Aw poor sweetie she must have been tired


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah mrs d a blueberry. Yeah bet to move before the baby cos it will only be harder to borrow money while on mat leave or part time hours. Yeah a back to work day I'm going back in nov I hope I hav enough customers to keep me in business tho. X

Aw bailey total nightmare. If it was dry u cud go for a nice walk? It's to be windy here tomoro so we don't kno wot to do but every time I'm out I buy him clothes thank god for the back in touch days orid be skint. X

I think the witch will be here by tomoro ladies. X


----------



## baileybubs

Nah it's gonna pour down here tomorrow Cheryl. Hope the witch arrives tomorrow for you (if that's what you are hoping for of course lol). How's hubby been the rest of the day after being grumpy?

Mrs d I might actually go to a garden centre, there's one near us that does a great Christmas section, wonder if they'll have all that up yet? My problem is I'll end up spending lol!!

Aw mrs d you shouldn't do so much you know, you are growing a human life you need to take it easy!


----------



## CherylC3

He's still at work so il see when he comes in but he did txt to say sorry earlier. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hope he's in a better mood lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno me too. It's a nitemare the tension between us since having Leo x


----------



## MrsDuck

It must be hard with a newborn you get so used to it being just the two of you. I've got all that to come eeek


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm pooped now I can't do anything else tonight :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d get ur feet up Hun. X


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's all about you both adjusting to your new way of life, in a way you are saying goodbye to a life you once had but hello to an amazing new one so it can be difficult to get the balance right between you both and understanding each others new roles. And nothing can prepare you for it lol! 

I think me and my df are finally getting a good balance but it's taken a lot on my part to make more efforts to stop relying on df to be mine and Emilia's whole world (for a while we weren't really doing anything without him which meant it was so important that he was around). But now we've gained more independence so to speak! I'm so glad I passed my driving test before I had her though!

You and my MIL have inspired me to get my bum into gear to move mrs d. We really need a 3 bedroom place so my mum can stay over too when she looks after Emilia, but with renting and having the dog it can make it really hard to find somewhere so I figure if we start looking now it will give us more time to find the right place (rather than waiting til I'm pregnant again lol).


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow it sounds like its all systems change for all of us :)


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies wots the plans today?x

I don't want to leave the house it's pouring :(


----------



## SATH

Morning  we had lovely day yesterday took bikes to Barmouth and cycled on railway trail beautiful. Chill day today looks horrible out there had runny boiled eggs for brekkie yummy.

Have you tested Cheryl?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey sath Aw I love runny eggs sounds like your day was lovely I tested and its bfn so the witch is defo on her way batting cramps so not long till she's here. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies! 

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday Sath! It's miserable here too today!

Cheryl hope the witch is easier on you this month Hun.

Me and Emilia have been to a garden centre and it was fun although I spent money again! I had to have a scone and a coffee lol! But Emilia loved it, she was interested in everything and then was all smiles and giggles in the cafe. I was going to take her into town this afternoon coz I don't mind a bit of rain but its ridiculous out there now! Bouncing down! So I can't think of anything else I can do that's indoors on a Sunday afternoon that's free lol!


----------



## SATH

How do you feel bout bfn cheryl relieved with a tinge of sad. Wont b long till xmas and you and bailey can be ttc 2 together! 

Bailey that sounds lovely you did well i never leave the garden centre empty handed. Its hard to find anythin indoors for free isnt it. Its not rainin here yet but so windy. Id be in my pj's with some dvd's goin. We're off out for lunch with my folks stepdad's b'day no doubt i'll have 1 veggie choice on the menu pudding will have to make up for it!


----------



## baileybubs

I left with ice cube trays Sath lol! They have a cook shop there and I could spend a fortune lol! There's also a farm shop and I did so well not to buy anything from there!!

Oh the veggie options always so limited aren't they? Do you like nut roast? Where I used to work they always did nut roast as the veggie Xmas meal and I thought it was vile! I used to always try and get them to do something nicer but they never did!


----------



## SATH

Ha just checked their online menu nut roast. I hate nut toast. Hope they have something on the specials board or starter and pudding for me. Goin to have glass of wine - naughty but only 2 dpo ish so it cant really hurt.

Wont be log and all the xmas decs will be in the garden centre. Emilia is going to be fascinated!!


----------



## baileybubs

Drink til it's pink Sath! I did. Damn the nut roast!! I'm not even veggie and it annoys me that it's always the veggie option!

Yeah me and my mum went there last year when I was pregnant and she kept saying she couldn't wait to take Emilia there. She found a bauble that said merry Christmas Millie so she bought it last year lol! We had it on our tree and this year we are gonna help Millie put it on for herself! It's weird though coz I gave her the nickname Millie before she was born and yet I always call her Emilia now! To me she seems to look more like an Emilia than a Millie but maybe once she's older and knows her own name we will use it more.


----------



## SATH

Aw thats so sweet can you believe where the time has gone. I love both names Emilia and Millie such a good choice!! Im biased cos i have Millie too and naughty Maddicat.


----------



## fletch_W

wow its been a while since iv been on here how is everyone? xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ladies it's very windy here but it's not raining, we've just put lots of stuff into storage, still got stuff to take and you know how the saying goes it gets worse before it gets better well the house is a pig sty haha

Bailey yay for going to the garden centre, Emilia is going o love all h Christmas decs :) naughty naughty for having a scone haha

Sath I'm jealous of your runny eggs, I normally have a runny egg and bacon sandwich for brekki on a Saturday, it's just not the same with hard eggs :( 
Are you enjoying your time off work? At you back tomorrow? 
Enjoy your lunch out and I hope there is a nice veggi special on the menu and have an extra glass of wine or me :)

Cheryl did you find something to do in the pants weather? 
Aw sorry about the bfn :( 

Hi fletch nice to see you, whatcha been up to? 

Since we have been talking about Christmas, what's everyone up to? Are you going to family or are you having to cook?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi fletch how are you? Nice to see you on here again :flower: what you been up to?

Mrs d I think we are going to my parents in the afternoon for Christmas day dinner and seeing his parents in the morning. Depends if df gets the day off work, now his friend who works there had last Christmas day off coz it was his boys first Christmas. So hopefully df will get the same this year, if not my parents will come up here and I'm cooking boo!
What are your plans?


----------



## fletch_W

hey ladies. not been up to much really. started a new job last week and absolutely love it. nursery nursing. lots of paper work but is worth it. not really ttc anymore just enjoying what time we have together before a little one comes along. 

iv read most of you are ttc again. you dont mess about do you lol 

loving the ticker ducky! :holly:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds like a fab job fletch, is it a job you've always wanted? My SIL is a nursery nurse she loves it! I bet it's so much fun working in a nursery! 

I'm not ttc just yet, waiting til after Christmas, need to let my c section scar heal a bit longer. We'd like a small age gap if we can. And I know Cheryl's dh has basically told her that if they are going to have another baby it's now or never so she's ttc after Christmas too.


----------



## MrsDuck

That will be nice bailey, seeing both sets of parents in one day, then you can have Boxing Day just the 3 of you if your df get that off too. Boo for cooking if you end up doing it 

I take it in turns with my aunt so it's my year off, I timed that well with my pregnancy haha
All my side of the family get together as dh's family are all spread out and do their own thing. We see his parents in December as its dh's birthday then too

That's fantastic fletch and I'm really pleased you love it :) I don't blame you getting rid of the stresses of ttc and then when it happens it will be a lovely surprise :) 

Haha fletch 'hatching a duckling' seemed apt :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Sath hope u hav a nice meal Hun must be hard being veggie cos the menus are always crap. X

Bailey sounds like a nice morning had we went last wk and they had Xmas decorations and Leo was amazed by the xmas tinsel lol..x

Mrs d thts good u hav got ur stuff into storage Hun. Are u planning to move to the same area?x

Fletch how are u doin Hun? Glad u like ur new job makes such a difference if u like ur work.x

Cath hope u and zack are doin well Hun..x

Afm we hav stayed in today was to wet earlier and now it's dry but so windy.. Yeah hubby says its now or never so m hoping to start ttc jan as long as m pg by Leo's bday il be happy although I do worry about our finances with me being self employed but hubby says if we waited till he was 42 or over it wouldn't be happening so just need to live life dangerously lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Oh and my brother and nieces will be over from brazil at Xmas for a month I'm so excited we hav booked a log cabin in jan.. My mum and dad, gran and papa are going to brazil on thurs for a month I'm going to miss them so much x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's nice that your brother and nieces will be over for Christmas Hun! 

I'm excited for the arrival of our new nephew! Can't believe she's being induced on df's brith day. And so close to the birthday of the little girl they lost too, she was born Oct 14th and SIL will be induced Oct 7th. Emilia won't be the baby of the family any more! 

I've got really sore :holly: today, weird! I'm only cd11 but might go and do an opk and see if its nearly O time, I doubt it though, another week yet usually.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d glad you don't have to do the cooking this year then Hun! I had to last year but had my mums help (she did most of it haha, well I was 6 months pregnant lol).


----------



## MrsDuck

That will be exciting Cheryl, all of you back together again for Christmas :) 
Any sign of the witch? 

Yup planning on staying in the same area, which makes us quite picky but hopefully something will come up :) 

It's just started raining here now boo

I'm doing a really long roast of pork for dinner so that it just pulls apart yum if it works ok


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm that sounds yummy mrs d! Me and Emilia went up to df's work to see him coz he had an hours break and he made us a BBQ chicken ciabatta, fries, onion rings and a cheese and mushroom garlic pizza bread!!! Feel like a right fatty and gonna get back on the slimming world tomorrow for sure! I'm goin to do a meal plan for the week coz I think that's where I go wrong, when I don't get any meat out of the freezer or find I don't have enough veggies etc


----------



## MrsDuck

Mmm that sounds nice bailey, I'm starving but the pork won't be ready for a couple of hours yet. A meal plan sounds like a good idea then you have in your head what you are going to eat each day and less chance of picking, that's my downfall.

I'm in a right stroppy mood today. I was up all night, sleeping is impossible with this bloody thyroid then from 8am onwards hubby kept waking me up every 10/15 mins and between that was opening and closing cupboards etc so no chance of sleeping. I've got a neat pile of filing sat next to my computer and hubby has gone on and on about my filing it away. I've now done it and ten million other things today and there is still the box of bubble wrap bits to go back in the loft and there is still a laundry basket of dh's underwear for him to put away. Get off my back until you've done your own shit! 

Sorry rant over. It's not often I rant but I needed it today.


----------



## baileybubs

Rant away mrs d! Get him told! Think your dh needs to read up on how to live with a pregnant woman! My df never really learnt that one! Are you finding your hormones are going a bit mad now Hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup totally, I'm pissed off at the smallest of things, everything annoys me haha

And it's frustrating that I don't have the same energy, my thyroid has zapped most of my energy making me feel 80 and now the baby is zapping the rest making me feel 100

Hubby is like do this, do that NOW, but I have to wait until I get a burst of energy, and he doesn't understand that. That has been the problem all along, because he can't see a physical problem with me he doesn't think I have one


----------



## fletch_W

ah i see. think im one for liking big age gaps. my brother and i are 3 yrs apart and i think its perfect. but its personal preference i guess. 

ugh youre talking about christmas already.. im not ready yet lol. 

i qualified as a nn when i left school but never went into it but when i was thinking what i wanted to do full time i seemed to really want to go back into it so i applied for a nursery my mum worked at and now im a SEN key worker, lunch time supervisor and part time nursery nurse all in one haha. tiring but rewarding xx


----------



## fletch_W

bailey is this the sil that lost her baby just before her due date? i had no idea she was pregnant again (told you i havent been on in a while) so happy for her xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Your a super nanny fletch haha, a hot of hard work but worth it :) 

2 years I think is a nice age gap coz they are still both into the same things, any more and they have different circles of friends and one is still a baby and the other gearing up for school. But that's my opinion

God I'm so hungry, half an hour and it will be done yay


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sounds brilliant fletch, it must be such a rewarding job! I can imagine its tiring though!

Yeah it's the same SIL, they are expecting a baby boy now, which was a little bittersweet for them after losing their daughter, but we are all so excited now! They discovered that her placenta was underdeveloped and so their daughter had never grown to the size she should have and wasn't getting enough nutrients and oxygen. That's why I am now a firm believer in anyone having a scan later in pregnancy because if she had one (or if they had noticed she wasn't growing big enough) then they could have induced early an potentially saved her. So sad. But this time she has had scans every 4 weeks since 20 weeks and he now weighs approx 5lbs at 35 weeks. They aren't letting her go full term though just in case the placenta starts to deteriorate so she's being induced at 38 weeks which is my df's birthday.


----------



## baileybubs

2 years is kind of our plan mrs d. Even if we conceive straight away in January that's 18 months between so that's the minimum I'd like. Me and my brother are 4 years apart and we were never close so I think that's why I'd like a smaller gap. But then that could just have been because me and my brother are so different lol, coz my df and his middle brother are quite close and there's 4 years between them too! Who knows lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts the same as me and my brother bailey 4 yrs is too big I want 2yrs at the most. X

Mrs do had to hav a word with hubby when I wash as he was expecting me to do lots and I was shattered.x

Fletch ur job sounds great Hun.. Are u ttc the now Hun?x


----------



## baileybubs

You must be doubly shattered too mrs d with your thyroid as well, it's like you say though because he can't see what's causing it he doesn't get it. I think a bout of insane hormonal crying made it clear to my df lol! 

I feel sick now too, does anyone else feel sick and hav sore boobs when they ovulate?? It's deffo nothing else coz I'm only on cd11.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope I don't feel sick or have sore boobs before I O, my sore boobs arrive just before af. I wonder if you have a bug :( 

I'm sure my waterworks will arrive haha

Do your boobs hurt for the entire pregnancy? Mine are killing.


----------



## MrsDuck

I think all your rain has worked down south, it's chucking it down here now

Did you both stay in this afternoon due to the pants weather or did you get to go out?


----------



## baileybubs

We went out this morning then went to see df at work coz he had an hour break but have been in since 2.30pm coz it was just lashing down!

My :holly: hurt a lot first tri and I started to struggle sleeping on my stomach because it hurt them! But after about 12 weeks they were ok. Just leaky and heavy lol!


----------



## CherylC3

That's odd bailey u defo not pg?x

Still no af. X


----------



## baileybubs

Nope did an IC today (just out of curiosity) and no, plus AF only finished 6 days ago.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl when are you testing again?

Bailey have you googled your symptoms?

Glad the pain doesn't last all pregnancy, but when they are leaking I might be wanting the pain back haha

Looks like I'm going to have to pack waterproofs, just looked at next weeks forecast and guess what its rain, rain, rain :(


----------



## fletch_W

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts the same as me and my brother bailey 4 yrs is too big I want 2yrs at the most. X
> 
> Mrs do had to hav a word with hubby when I wash as he was expecting me to do lots and I was shattered.x
> 
> Fletch ur job sounds great Hun.. Are u ttc the now Hun?x

no were ntnp. cos its too stressful. iv had a load of tests done. on tues im having 21 day bloods but itll be day 23 cos i got a negative result n day 21 and i usually o on day 17-18. i have a follow up apt on nov 28th so not gonna think bout ttc til then when we get all out results back. xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm glad you are getting tests done fletch, hopefully it will all help you Hun, and it's good that you are letting yourself de-stress Hun :flower:

Mrs d I've googled and all I get is pregnancy symptoms! Apparently nausea is not a symptom of ovulation. Maybe I've just eaten something that's made me feel a little sick and my :holly: are just sore coz of ovulation.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope all your bloods go well and they pick up the cause of you not falling pregnant yet and are able to help you get duffered very soon ;) xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hmmmm, I don't know??? I can't come up with any other suggestions. Are sore boobies a symptom of o?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah they can be apparently, maybe I'm just imagining it lol! I'm getting a headache now too so I'm starting to think its a bug.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no it sounds like a bug :(


----------



## baileybubs

Think I'm gonna head to be actually coz I'm feeling poop.


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't blame you, try and have an early night. I hope you feel a bit better tomorrow xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, hope you sleep better tonight too Hun, night night


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Sorry I've been quiet all weekend life is hectic! We had our first proper outing yesterday and were out the house from 10-7 yesterday, takes some organising with a newborn! But we went to the shops and then out for dinner with my family so was lovely to get out. Gave had headaches for the last 5 days but the fresh air yesterday finally seemed to get rid if it! Am still trying to get Zach back on me, he will take my boob when we trick him into it, but mainly I'm still expressing which is hard work as it takes half an hour to pump enough for a feed. Started him on infacol now which seems to be making him more settled in the witching hour between 8-11!

Bailey I meant to comment on your FB yesterday to take Emilia swimming as a cheap activity. I'm Gonna take Zach to water babies from November. Can't wait. How long did you bleed after your section? I'm still bleeding as heavy as the start of a period, altho sometimes it's hardly anything and others it's loads.

Mrs d snappies will continue in varying degrees through your pregnancy. And I had sore boobs almost my whole pregnancy. How's the ms now?

Cheryl the log cabin sounds lovely, will be so nice to see your bro at Xmas.

Sath hope you caught that eggy Hun.

Fletch nice to see you in here Hun, sounds like you are relaxed about ttc which is when it always happens, and yes enjoy your time together before you have a baby as they turn your life upside down and inside out, but in the most amazing way!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we could go swimming, it's not too expensive at our local place. I need to think of more free things though coz if its gonna rain every day I can't keep spending £5-£10 a day on outings lol! I want to take her swimming with df with us first time though coz I don't want him to miss out and also I want to get used to the best ways to handle it when there's an extra pair of hands there lol!

Glad you are still managing to get Zach on the boob! I wish sometimes I had carried on expressing but I don't know how I would have managed it. I'm still unsure whether we will bf with number 2.
Wow out of the house all day! That's quite an achievement with a newborn, especially after a c section! I pretty much didn't leave the house for the first couple of weeks.
My pp bleeding was for about 2 weeks and it was quite heavy on and off.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol yeah I can imagine swimming is a military operation with a baby! I don't really know how you manage it! 

Well I can't say he's feeding from me, more snacking when he's relaxed and not ravenously hungry. The MW told me yesterday that I have to stop beating myself up about this (and I still am) as its as much down to Zach as it is me, and he's such a hungry impatient baby he makes bf hard. Meant to say he's put on 7oz between weds and yesterday, was 7lb 10 on Weds, and was 8lb 3oz yesterday, little chunk! He has a gammy eye at the moment, did Emilia get that? 

What are you doing today? x


----------



## baileybubs

I had the same problem with Emilia, she is still the same, such an impatient hungry baby lol! She does the baby equivalent of stuffing her face as quickly as she can, which makes it hard work when your boobies aren't exactly producing milk properly lol! I never actually got her to latch coz she was so impatient and the MW reckoned my nipples were too broad for her to get a good latch and she just kept fidgeting impatiently if she ever did manage to get a bit of a hold lol!
Your MW is right don't beat yourself up Hun, you are deffo giving it 100% your best effort and that's all that matters, he has still had that liquid gold colostrum and still getting your milk so that's fab!! 

No she didn't get a gammy eye Hun but I've seen some threads on yen baby club forum about it. 
Has his cord fallen off yet? Minging things aren't they haha!

I've got my volunteering this morning and df is at work so my mums on her way to look after Emilia then we'll spend the afternoon with her


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Yeah cupcake for ur day out Hun. I was bleeding for about 12 wks it went from light to heavy. I've heard of water babies looks great but I'm a bit scared of dunking him under water. X

Bailey swimming s easy we bought a baby flat u put there legs in and at our swimming I go in the baby change room and lay him on the bed while I get ready so it's easier than I thought too, enjoy ur volunteering. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake sounds like you had a great day yesterday
My ms comes and goes :( 

Bailey enjoy your volunteering work

Cheryl any sign of the witch


----------



## SATH

Hey everyone, how are you all?

Cupcake wow hun you did well being out the house that long. Bet you're shattered. When does hubby go back to work? 

Cheryl any news? 

Aw Mrs d are you actually being sick now or is it really bad nausea. Hope your oh actually realises it isn't in your head! 

Bailey hope your having a great day.

We had lovely meal yesterday. I had so much to eat and some wine then fell asleep! OMG work was so shit today. My colleague had done no work too busy fussing about how much I get paid I guess. She hadn't answered my phone or checked my messages loads of abnormal results, very poorly patients - you can't just ignore the phone. Luckily she isn't in this week but I've told manager it's not good enough! Moan over I'm def ratty and I nearly cried thus morning. FF put ov as thurs but I didn't get + till Fri but I agree with thurs as had temp rise.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey no sign of the witch still :( confused here. 

Aw sath I hate our bodies so confusing where's everyone been today?? Very quiet. X


----------



## SATH

Really no witch how do you feel? Its freezing today feels like winter is on the way.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it's so cold now. I'm confused I'm thinking its my body just all over the place after having a baby il test tomoro and see but I'm hoping the witch will be here. X


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies :wave: 

Hope u all hav a nice day I'm still waiting and still bfn :gun:

I just did an OPK and its raging positive I thot I was on 16dpo tht wud mean I'm cd 29 confused isn't the word :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath glad you had a nice meal and hope you enjoyed your wine as it might be your last for 9 months ;) snappies is a great sign haha
I've been sick 3 times now but generally it's just a sick feeling. 

Bailey how was your volunteering work?

Cheryl I'm totally confused but don't forget opks can pick up a pregnancy too ;)

Cupcake how is Zachs eye?

I've done my good deed today, I met up with a young girl who is having to go through the same treatment as I went through. She was really worried and had loads of questions, hopefully I reassured her :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d it prob made her feel much better. X

Yeah I kno do u think I hav dud prego sticks? I'll do a opk tomoro again and order other test. X


----------



## MrsDuck

You might have, all my cheapie hpts were really faint but when I used a frer it was blazing


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm not sure my cheapies are stark white. X

Where's everyone today been very quiet. X


----------



## MrsDuck

I was just about to post the same thing helloooooooooooooooo where are you all today? 

Hmmmmm I'm confused Cheryl, you can't be ovulating now can you???


----------



## SATH

Hey, it's very quiet on here today. 

Bailey hope your not poorly your very quiet.

Mrs d how lovely of you to meet up with the girl. Bet you have really helped her. You looking forward to the boat show and all the maternity shopping? 

Cheryl I think your pregnant surely you wouldn't be ovulating now and you've had lots of cramps. How frustrating just need af or bfp limbo land sucks. Bet you never thought you would be the next bfp.

Hope everyone else is good. Amy bet it's still lovely and hot with you - no fair. I want to put the heating on but oh won't let me.

Looks like ff changed my ov date, no idea just wait and see. Just got usual sore boobies but nips are mega sore too early yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sath yup I'm looking forward to the boat show but it's blowing a gale here at the mo and today's boats have been cancelled, I hope they go tomorrow

Boo for ff changing your o day :( sore nips is definitely a sign though :) 

Cheryl have you tried a frer?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw I kno I've not tried any other test than my cheapie drawer lol. Il need to get some I don't think I'm pg I just want the witch to come I'm confused.com lol.. Sath thts a nightmare ff keeps changing o xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning

Bailey I hope you are ok it's not like you to be this quiet xx

Cheryl any developments?


----------



## CherylC3

Morning nope none here still bfn lol. I kno bailey how are u Hun?xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

And my OPK is pos so I'm either oing for a second time olive got dud test lol. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been so quiet, had a busy couple of days viewing houses and stuff. Could do with some apple bobbing this morning, the bottle of wine I had last night wants me to suffer badly today, my head is killing me. I could just go back to sleep!

Cheryl are you going to get another hpt?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw no bailey apple bobbing with a baby isn't fun lol... I've ordered them so il just wait till they come. X


----------



## SATH

Popped home for lunch.

Hope yr feeling bit better bailey. Bet the wine was nice while you were drinking it! You moving, everyones moving.

Cheryl forgot to say love the new pic Leo is growing up so fast. When the new tests gonna arrive. I so think u r!!

How you doin mrs d hope the weather is better and you get to go to boat show. 

Im such a symptom spotter i confess! I'm really tearful today, headache just feel poop. The cream i think gives me symptoms. This time next week we'll be on our way to fs


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you have a sore head bailey, did you find any nice houses?

Cheryl I'm confused by your opks??

Sath I love that you are a symptom spotter yay

Our boat seems to be going but it's going to be rough :( I was awake most of the night feeling really sick, I feel better now, just in time to feel seasick haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh and sath fs??


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I wondered that too, what's fs Sath? Sorry you are feeling tearful Hun, I hope it's not just the cream fooling you.

Boo for seasickness and morning sickness mrs d that must doubly suck! 

Cheryl your cycle is being so weird, maybe it is late O, did you deffo get a blaring positive opk?

My opks are blank so looks like it will be later again this month.

We've seen a house we both like but it's £50 a month more expensive than where we are now, plus df would have to travel to work. We can afford it if we don't save as much each month (which sucks coz it will take even longer to save for your mortgage lol). But the house itself is perfect for what we want. Plus df mate actually loves down the road for now (he's moving in a couple of months) so he can give him lifts at least 3 days a week (they usually have opposite days off so 2 days I will take him and he can bus back at night). 
Going seeing another at 5pm but it's on total opposite direction so he'd have to rely on me taking him to work all the time and added cost of buses home every night so even if I like this house I'm not thinking we'll go for it.


----------



## SATH

Sorry you had a rough night Mrs d. Boat is going to be tough good luck hope you have a bucket!! 

It's great looking at houses isn't it. £50 a month extra isn't too bad especially for extra bedroom. We only have 2 beds here always preferred our holidays! 

Fs fertility specialist it's a week today. I'm slightly bricking it. Oh has no idea what to expect. I don't think he'll have to do anything this appointment. Going to Birmingham cos I didn't want to go to hospital I work at too many nosy people!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah £50 is ok just need to make sure the transport costs don't add on too much too coz at the mo we both live within walking distance of our works.

Ladies I'm such a tit! Went to see a house (that we didn't like!) and reversing my car up the drive coz Emilia was screaming in the back I managed to scrape my car agains my front wall and now have a massive scrape along the side of my driver door!! I blame my df lol he makes me nervous when I drive coz he makes sly little comments like "good job there's no cyclists in the cycle lane with you driving around". I don't really blame him it was my own fault for not taking my time, such a numpty! Good job it's an old car and doesn't matter!


----------



## SATH

Oops easily done, i scraped mine on side of house bit if t-cut you'd be surprised. Gonna be hard not being so close especially till df can drive. Will he be able to come home on break?


----------



## baileybubs

I have to laugh at myself really, if I beat myself up over it I'll just end up being miserable lol! This was the whole reason I bought an older car, coz then stuff like this doesn't matter whilst I'm still getting used to driving lol!
Yeah I think I might end up taking him to work and picking him up a couple of days a week, but his mate he works with can do it for about 3 out of 5 days coz he lives round the corner from the house we are thinking we will go for. The days when his mate isn't working he'll just have to get the bus home but it's on a good bus route so that's ok. 

Sath did you do your acupuncture just for fertility reasons? I'm thinking of doing it for my back, I've always had a bad back and one option is breast reduction but I'd rather see if a non-surgery method may work first. I've tried yoga but I just don't have the patience lol!


----------



## SATH

Sounds exciting could be moving soon and now more mil just popping across the road.

Yep i started just for fertility but she also did my hayfever first year since i remember i did have to take antihistamine. Think its supposed to be very good for back pain and def less painful than breast reduction!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow it's helped hour hayfever? That's awesome! I have hayfever but this year it didn't seem to affect me weirdly. 

Might look into acupuncture then.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Morning
> 
> Bailey I hope you are ok it's not like you to be this quiet xx
> 
> Cheryl any developments?

Woohoo!!! Almost 8 weeks along. So freaking happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Wish me luck tomorrow girls. It's FINALLY my specialist appointment! I'm sure it will just be mostly informational but i'm excited to just get the ball rolling here.


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck with your appointment ttc, I hope it goes really well Hun xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Bailey sorry about ur car Hun thts the kind of thing id do. X

Sath yeah for the hay fever being away :) x

Ttc goodluck with ur appointment Hun..x

Mrs d nearly 8 wks :) so exciting..x

Well today still pos OPK and neg test think il try and pic up a frer today can't wait till my tests come and my opks aren't getting any lighter I just want af I'm shitting my pants here a 13 month age gap seems scary shit when I hav to work. X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey quiet in here ladies. Did a digi tht says not pregnant thank god. :)

Hope u are having a nice day. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl, I've been quiet coz bnb hasn't been loading up for me at all! Phew for the digi being negative. Must be just really late O Hun.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw has it not. Yeah must be I think I didn't o till late last month too. Thank god lol. Xx

U done anything today?x


----------



## baileybubs

Nothin but tidy the house. We are gonna be skint fr a while with the cost of moving so can't afford to go out anywhere and it's so rainy and miserable!! I would have had a pj day but I still feel like my MIL is always watching and judging coz she always comments on the curtains being closed! 

What have you been up to? I've just done an opk and it's almost positive so i think I will O today or tomorrow. I hope it's today coz I'm cd16 and that's what I o'd last month, looks like my cycle is settling into a pattern. Are your opks still positive this afternoon?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw does she? She shud mind her wn business, no I've not done one I'm just waiting now for af, I thot my cycles were pretty regular but ovulating twice this month has thrown me but by jan I'm sure they will hav sorted itself out lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm sure they will have settled by then. Have you been stressed this month coz maybe it's just delayed O? 

Yeah my MIL always says stuff like "are we in mourning?" when I have the curtains closed, does my head in coz most of the time it's just coz I can't see the tv coz the sun shines right through our front room window in the afternoon.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I was so happy with Dr. Gentry. Everything about him. He was fast paced and I liked it and he immediately came up with a plan as soon as he listened to our back story a little and looked at my chart. He wants to right away have both of us go for immunology testing. Check for antibody problems with our blood together. Im just waiting on Margie to call me back to get us scheduled. It takes 2 weeks to get the results which is pushing it for Octobers cycle but I think hell still start things when I get my period (IF I get my period). I mentioned clomid, he said, lets try Femara. Then he mentioned a cocktail of sorts with progesterone and other good stuff and I got all excited.

Hes right on track with everything I want to go forward with. We just have to wait for our blood work to come back in 2 weeks to see whats going on there and then we start the monitoring process and getting us pregnant! I was very happy with todays visit. He seemed very optimistic. He said I would like it there because they are going to take the guess work out of it all for me leaving me a little less stressed. Yay! They will tell me what to do and whenso excited! I hope we get pregnant fast! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SATH

Glad your appointment well sounds so reassuring so hopefully now you'll have yor rainbow bfp very soon xx

cheryl your def having a v weird cycle. It will have settled by jan im sure.

Bailey mil across the road is more than enough reason to move!! In this cold weather i live in my pj's and i dont have a little one to run after.

Mrs d hope your ok. Have fun at the boat show.

Cupcake hope your having a lovely week with your little man.

Went out for tea work has been crazy working late so couldnt be bothered to cook!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies, 

Cheryl sorry your cycle is being confusing so what cd is this now? Phew the digi was negative, I won't be saying that in 4 months time ;) 

Bailey wow that was quick finding a house, so exciting, when will you be thinking of moving? I'm sorry about the car, try some t-cut I'm sure a lot of the scrape will come out

Sath dinner out sounds good and yay for your appointment to see the fs, it's great your oh will go too

Ttc I'm really pleased for you that you had such a great appointment, your rainbow is now so much closer :) 

Amy, cath I hope you are both well xx

Well I had the worst crossing yesterday, the mixture of ms and rough seas was not a good combination, I threw up continuously for about an hour then all of a sudden just felt much better and even ended up having dinner on board

The hotel is lovely, we had a swim earlier and have just come back from some pub grub dinner. we went to the Boatshow today and got soaked. Tomorrow is fat belly shopping ;) I've looked online at new look and they seem to have lots so I'll try there first :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw bailey I hav been quite stressed thts prob wot wrong with me. Ur mil songs a pain in the arse :gun: 

Ttc glad u had a good appointment.x

Sath yeah for eating out.. I hate cooking.. I'm a terrible wife lol..x

Mrs d new look is amazing for maternity clothes I got loads from there. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love the :gun: smilie 

New look seemed so much cheaper than anywhere else when I looked online, plus they had a good selection :) 

Right ladies I think I'm constipated I haven't been since yesterday morning, what can I take to help?


----------



## baileybubs

You need to go for natural stuff like prune juice, orange juice, sugar water etc. Drink plenty of water. I'm not sure but I think you can take senokot as it's natural senna and not a drug, but I would double check that. Don't eat eggs. 
And whatever you do don't force it! Piles are horrible in pregnancy and just after! 
The advice I was given was to take a hot/warm drink to the loo with me plus something to read and sit there for a while allowing your bowels to naturally work slowly rather than forcing lol! Seems laborious and annoying but does work eventually!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sath! Yay for eating out, I much prefer eating out in winter, coz I love stews and pies and you just can't make them for one person so better to eat out lol!
I've eaten crap today, sausage roll, frozen chicken rubbish and then a packet of pasta and sauce for tea, all because I couldn't be bothered cooking!


----------



## SATH

Glad you had a good day at boat show sounds a fun crossing NOT!! Have fun bump shopping.

For constipation my friend swears by strong coffee and a fag - what you mean thats no bloody help he he. Sorry no ideas but doesnt sound fun xx

Yipee its fri roll on 4.30!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls a good book and a coffee on the pan it is then ;) 

Bailey what happened to your eating plan? You were really motivated a couple of days a go. Have you got a slow cooker? I love winter coz cooking is easy we chuck veg and meat in it before we go to work and then a lovely stew is waiting for us when we get home :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh mrs d I completely gave up with being so tired lol! I was cranky enough with being tired so depriving myself of food was making me snappy with df and feel upset when Emilia was being miss cranky pants. I've deffo not argued as much with df since just eating what I want lol! Goes to show that sometimes our arguments are down to me not being as tolerant and not being in a good mood! But maybe that's all in my head and I'm just making up excuses to not diet hahaha!

We don't have a slow cooker no but would be a good idea to get one I think, I find it hard sometimes to get time to make something, and then once she's in bed I can't be bothered lol! 

Are you doing baby belly shopping today? 

Sath yay it's Friday! Any more signs? What dpo are you now?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how u guys doin?x

Mrs D I had constipation while pg fybogel was great. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how u guys doin?x

Mrs D I had constipation while pg fybogel was great. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I used fybogel too, tastes awful but that's coz it's like orange cordial with grainy bits in and I hate orange cordial anyway lol!

How are you today Cheryl? Any sign of AF or are the opks still positive?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's well worth getting a slow cooker bailey, stews are so cheap and you literally chuck it in and coz it stews for hours the meat just falls apart yum

We did ikea, dunelm mil and new look but new look hardly had any maternity clothes so we'll try another tomorrow

It's the weeeeekend :)


----------



## baileybubs

I had that problem with my local new look mrs d, they had got rid of all their maternity section to replace it with Christmas outfits and party weat grrrr! Was well annoyed.

Just bought myself loads of frozen fish in a bid to eat properly again. I was buying fresh fish and ending up freezing it! So I got 4 salmon fillets from Morrisons for £3, let's hope the quality is ok!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's probably the problem here too, hopefully I'll have now luck tomorrow

I don't think you can go too far wrong with fish, I'm sure it will be fine

I've eaten lots of fruit today so hopefully that will help my little problem ;)


----------



## SATH

Wow sounds like you've had a busy day Mrs d shame New look was a let down hopefully better tomorrow. What have you got planned tonight. How bout getting some chickpeas down you they do the trick. All this talk of meat!! I'd love a slow cooker but the fights I'd want to do veggie stuff and oh would want meat.

What you been up to Bailey. Sure your fish will be good. Don't blame you on the diet very hard to be healthy and disciplined when you have a baby to look after. Don't be hard on yourself. So is decision made on the house? 

Cheryl what's happening with the tests. Have you and Leo had a fun week when you've not been poas!! 

I'm knackered had such a crazy week at work only 1 in and 5 very demanding consultants. Had a rush of energy when got home so been in loft summer duvet gone, summer clothes gone boo!! Absolutely no symptoms so not looking positive. FF says of Sat if I keep + opk if I take that out based on temps it says thurs I think it might be thurs of Fri so around 7dpo?


----------



## baileybubs

Well the landlady wants to meet us but couldn't do it today so she's meeting us on Monday. It's a bit unorthodox coz it's usually just first one to pay the estate agent fees gets it but for some reason the landlady wants to meet us and this other couple. I really want the house now though. Even though it will end up costing us more every month at least we will then be in a 3 bedroom so my mum can stay over when she had Emilia and we will also have it for when baby number 2 arrives whenever that may be lol!

How hard is it to agree on tea in your house then Sath? I am so glad sometimes that df works evenings coz we'd never agree on tea and that's with neither of us being veggie! Do you have completely different meals or do you just do yourself a veggie version of what dh has? What dpo are you now Hun by the way? When are you testing??

Mrs d I hope you have more luck tomorrow! Did you find anything nice at dunelm mill?


----------



## SATH

That's bit strange with the landlady. Sure you'll get it will be lovely to have more space and bedroom all ready for number 2! 

Yeah tea can be fun. If I do veg I tend to have veggie and oh has meat but spag bol and chilli are all veggie with the mince it's hardly noticeable. He's pretty good most the time otherwise he'll have to cook his own!! 

I think I'm maybe 7 dpo not gonna test till tues if no af before. Would be great to get bfp before specialist appointment!


----------



## baileybubs

That would be excellent Sath!! Coz then they might be able to do some blood tests and stuff and see if anything like baby aspirin could help you!

I agree about the mince, I just bought two 500g bags of quorn mince today for my spag bols and chillis. I love it, think it tastes great as long as you season it well. Healthier too.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies OPKs are getting lighter thank god all my tests came so I'm ready for ttc in a few months my mil was over today and when I mentioned next time meaning baby no 2 she snapped and said there is plenty time for tht Leo is constant work it makes me think dh has said to he he still doesn't want another but I'm desperate :confused: I felt like saying I'm sorry I hadn't realised I was asking u to help :angry:

Bailey yeah for meeting the landlord go u found a place really quick..x

Mrs d I had to order all my stuff online. Defo get fybogel it was instant relief lol..x

Sath when will u be testing Hun?x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Have a great weekend girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone

Sorry I'm not about much at the moment, I try and read and keep up as best I can but don't always have time to post!

Mrs d did you love Dunelm? Did you get the pillow? Can't believe you are just a few miles down the road from me at the moment! I feel your misery with the constipation, I'm so bunged up at the moment which is really unlike me! Not sure what's causing it, but think it's just that a rarely have time to go lol! Try h & m for maternity, loads in fact most of my clothes came from there and new look! Red herring in Debenhams is pretty good to, their leggings are the best quality I found, still wearing them now!

Bailey yey for a new house!! Oh and you defo need to get a slow cooker, I love mine. And you can pick then up really cheap in places like Robert dyas plus they're really economical. 

Cheryl yey you're not preggers, sorry your cycle is weird tho! Your MIL sounds very annoying, they generally are tho.

Sath I'm excited for you and your fs appointment next week, this is another step towards your baby! I did aspirin until 30 weeks and high dose FA until 13 weeks.

Not much to report with us, getting into a nice routine with Zach. Am still expressing but think my supply is starting to lessen so have started taking fenugreek capsules today in the hope of boosting it (you guys know how I love an alternative therapy lol!). Have been out and about a fair bit, and am really feeling quite normal now even tho I'm still bleeding a fair amount. Not quite strong enough to carry the carseat about or lift the pushchair chassis tho, thank god hubby's off for another 2 weeks! Have buckled and ended up giving Zach a dummy the last 2 nights as he's been such hard work in the evenings, crying for no reason, and also he started to suck his fingers which I didn't want him to start doing!

What's everyone up to this weekend? We've no plans really, so nice hubby being off work, just taking each day as it comes! Will try and post more and keep up better!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and I'm gonna be an aunt again! My sis had her 12 week scan yesterday and has a perfect little bun in her oven! Is it weird that I'm envious that she has all her pregnancy and birth etc ahead of her, it's all so lovely.....I'm already thinking I want to do it again!


----------



## baileybubs

Not weird at all Hun, as you know I've felt exactly the same since Emilia was born lol!

Glad to hear how well it's all going. And don't beat yourself up about the dummy, I was the same. Didn't want one but df and mil insisted and it was actually a lifesaver. Although now not so much coz she's learnt how to take it out but not put it back in!!

You are doing so well with the expressing Hun, better than I did, I wish I'd tried harder to be honest.


----------



## baileybubs

On and speaking of being an aunt again, my nephew might be born as early as next week now! I think all is looking good but he's pretty big and mil said something about fluid round the cord (I'm sure she's misheard something there) but SIL is having another scan on Monday and might talk about induction!

Yay for your sister having a lovely scan and baby being ok! Bet she was so nervous!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw the dummy's been a lifesaver, he settles instantly with it. I didn't want him to have one but he was chewing his fingers and even his sleeve, and well you can take a dummy away but you can't take a baby's thumb away right! For the first time since Zach was born hubby and I have begin able to watch tv together in the evening!

Not sure how much longer the expressing will happen, my supply dwindling and also the sheer amount of time it takes up, I can only find time to do it twice a day as it take half an hour each time. 

Yeah she was really nervous, she's so happy tho now. I can't believe I'm thinking of baby no 2 already, but I think at the moment it's more to do with regrets about my birth and breastfeeding and wanting another chance to go back and do it all the way I wanted to tbh, Zach is more than enough for me to cope with at the moment!

Yey for your nephew coming soon!! I bet your SIL is so excited, but in a bittersweet way, must be heading towards the anniversary of Isabella x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake thts great ur getting into a routine Hun, it's not weird look at me and bailey desperate to do it all again.. The dummy was a godsend for us but now he does the same as Emilia infact he's stared just taking it out and chucking it away lol..x

Hope u girls hav a nice weekend I'm going to my friends house oh and her cancer is clear she just needs some chemo and radio therapy and she will be fine. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great her cancer is clear Cheryl! Brilliant news! 

Cupcake yeah will be bittersweet as it was October last year. Think it will be nice on one hand if he is born in September but on the other hand better if he can bake as long as possible!

Well df is in the dog house yet again, this time it's gambling online! He's a pain in the backside! That saying is so true, can't live with them can't live without them and it's so frustrating!


----------



## CherylC3

:af:](*,)Oh and meant to say the OPKs are still positive and still bfn


----------



## CherylC3

Oh no bailey thts a nightmare he needs sorting out Hun..x :gun:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey I see your post in baby club about your df. He really is a numpty isn't he.

Cheryl that's good news about your friend x


----------



## baileybubs

He's driving me bonkers cupcake, I don't know what to do he's just so frustrating! He watched me spend an hour on excel the other day drawing up a budget for the next 3 months because I needed to include cost of moving, and the fact that I won't get any pay for December, and it was after he saw me doing all that working out that he just decided to take more money from the account!

Do you ever go past the point of being annoyed or angry about something? That's how I feel now!


----------



## baileybubs

And Cheryl still positive opks but negative hpts??? That's weird! Can you take a pic of the opks?


----------



## cupcake1981

Can you change the pass codes on the accounts or something? I really don't know what else to suggest, I'd have lost it completely by now!


----------



## baileybubs

That's exactly what I've done Hun, makes me feel awful that I am withholding his own money, I remember telling a male friend years ago that it was unfair that his wife wasn't allowing him any money to buy cigs, now I totally get it!!! He was selling me a sob story about how they both earn and share the money so why shouldn't he be able to buy himself fags and I agreed, now I realise he was probably as useless as my df and his wife was just trying to get all the bills paid!

He's now saying that moving to this new house can be a fresh start but all I hear is blah blah blah, where have we heard all this before. It's his birthday in 2 weeks and I don't wanna buy him anything, why should I? Recently he has managed to get an Xbox, I've bought him a game for it, then he sneaked on my amazon and bought another game for it without checking it was ok, he gets "pocket money" every week and gets to keep his tips, and what do I get?? I get a headache from working out our budget and sorting out our bills!

Sorry, mini rant over lol, would be so much simpler if I didn't love the pinhead!

How's Zach today anyway Hun? How did you get dh to agree on the name by the way? Df has said if we have another girl I can call her Niamh which is what I originally wanted to call Emilia. Glad we didn't coz she doesn't seem to be a Niamh to me now lol!
Has his cord fallen off yet? Had he had his first bath?


----------



## cupcake1981

I really feel for you Hun, you feel like the bad guy all the time but someone has to be responsible. 

Zach is good ta, his cord came off a few days ago (did you keep Emilia's? I can't bring myself to throw Zachs away!). He's had top and rail washes but we've not bathed him yet, am a little scared so gonna get grandad to come and help us with his first bath as he is baby bathing expert lol! Did Emilia ever have days where she didn't poop at all and then days where she pooped after every literally every feed, it's all or nothing with Zach! Have got aptamil formula this time as some people have said SMA can bung them up.

I dunno how I got him to agree, I think after 14 hours of labour and major surgery hubby woulda let me call him Mickey Mouse if that's what I'd wanted! He wasn't named for an hour or so after birth and we just decided that he looked like a Zach and that we didn't have any other ideas!


----------



## baileybubs

No we didn't keep Emilia's but it know a lot of people do. Aw bathing isn't so bad if they don't hate it like Emilia did lol! Have you got the tippitoes bath same as me with the support in it? I found that really helped. I still don't bath her every day coz her skin is so sensitive. 

And yes Emilia went for 3 days without pooping when she was just a couple of weeks old and is was worried she was constipated but then she did loads on the fourth day and it was still all soft so she was fine. I believe bf babies can go up to a week without pooping lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Bailey I feel so bad for u Hun it's a shame u always hav to nag at him... Stupid men like u say can't live with them and can't live without them lol..x

Cupcake we still hav Leo's I don't want to chuck it its in a pee sample tub lol.. Bathing is easy in the tippi toes bath Hun. Oh and yeah my friends little girl struggled pooping on sma but as soon as she changed to aptimil she was fine. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah we have that bath. When did you find the best time to do it was? Say I need to feed Zach at 8 would you try and bath about 7 ish so that he could be settled by a bottle afterwards?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Cheryl, shame we can't live without them eh lol? Did anyone watch the debate on This Morning about nagging. I agree with what Ruth Langsord said that if men just did what they were supposed to do in the first place we wouldn't have to keep asking them lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I think its trial and error at first Hun coz we found Emilia hated baths at first so she would scream and it would do the opposite and get her all overstimulated! Whereas for some babies it helps settle them. 
We also found that coz of the colic in the evenings it was better to bath her in the day when she was in a better mood.


----------



## CherylC3

Here's my tests 

Never saw it bailey. X

Cupcake I do bath at 5.45 and bottle at 6. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CherylC3

Leo's first few baths were at daytime.x


----------



## baileybubs

That opk doesnt look positive yet hun, its slightly lighter than the control. Have they been darker?

I think I must be ovulating because I feel rage!! I always have such a short fuse when I am ovulating!! Amazingly though I have managed to remain fairly calm when talking to df about this money thing lol!

Gonna have a chat with him when he's on his break, and basically tell him that I have decided that I can't carry on like this so this is his last chance to prove himself, he's got 3 months to show me he can be a responsible father and partner.


----------



## CherylC3

It's getting lighter then thank god it was a lot darker than tht. U shud do Hun cos u deserve better. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey what a nightmare, I don't know how you put up with him, you must be banging your head against a brick wall, how many times do you need to tell him about money only for him to go and buy something completely unnecessary straight after aaaaagh I feel for you :hugs: 

Cheryl that great news about your friend but I pitty her having to have radiotherapy and chemo :( 

Cupcake yay for your sil :) 

Well I give up on trying to find maternity clothes, there is hardly anything about and what is about are huge sizes, I'm just going to have to order online

We are out for pub grub tonight :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh you are a raspberry mrs d!!! Do you have a date for your ten week scan by the way? Not long now!

Poo for the rubbish maternity clothes. I ended up getting all mine online and they are good but there was the odd item I didn't like once I tried it on. I've kept all mine as well seen as I plan on being pregnant again in hopefully 4 months time lol!

Mmmm pub grub I love a good pub meal, df is off tomorrow (shock horror I know on a Sunday!!) and we are going to see my parents before they disappear on yet another cruise so we might go out for pub grub tomorrow.

How's your sickness today?


----------



## baileybubs

By the way I also love how I am still talking about ttc after Christmas when I'm in the middle of yet another fight with my df about money.....I'm hoping we will still be in a place where I feel we can ttc but at the moment I'm unsure (still hoping we will be ok though so keeping the PMA about it lol)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah for pub grub tonight mrs d I'd love a wee night in the pub but my mums in brazil So no one to watch my boy.x

Aw I kno bailey Im the same as u, one min I'm talking about baby no 2 then the next min I'm working out my finances to see if I cud afford to be on my own with Leo.x

Well I'm in pasta bake in the oven and going to hav a wee Rosy wine :wine:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I would love a glass of wine! None in though and at home alone til at least 11pm so will have to wait til tomorrow now lol!

Mmm pasta bake sounds yum, I'm doing roast potatoes, salmon and salad. So hungry!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I've had my pasta it was great but feel like I cud eat everything the now. Lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay a raspberry, my scan is 2 weeks Wednesday :) 
I felt sick all through the night the night before last and all day yesterday but feel much better today, only a slight sicky feeling after eating. I think not being able to poo made me feel much more sicky

I'm finding the only food I'm fancying at the moment is pasta??

I really wanted to try on clothes rather than buying on tinternet but never mind

We went to a Miele appliance demo day with bake off winner and French celeb chef cooking various things, it was really good, I didn't realise how good steam cookers were, we want one now :) 

Boo for neither of you having babysitters :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw 2 wks so exciting Hun :) sounds like a good day. A steam cooker. I think I need to get one anything tht makes cooking easier. X


----------



## MrsDuck

It did seem to make cooking easy coz you can't overcook in the same way coz it doesn't dry out and joints of meat were so tender, in the same way as top restaurants use water baths for all their meat and then just colour the outside in a very hot pan. Can you tell I've been won over ;) 

I really fancy some chocolate now :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sounds amazing. I've eaten chocolate all day. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm jealous, I've just had a chocolate cookie but it didn't quite hit the spot. Oooh a dairy milk with honeycomb chunks in it mmmm or the new galaxy with honeycomb in it :)


----------



## CherylC3

I love double deckers the now but I cud eat any chocolate lol...x


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies wot are ur plans today? I'm feeling fresh today Leo slept 7 till 6 :) xx


----------



## CherylC3

OPK today :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

How weird Cheryl! Must just be late ovulation or something


----------



## CherylC3

It's weird how I've had a week of positive OPKs tho. I just hope to see the witch soon Iwant my cycles regular for jan... How's ur day with df?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Has your frer tuned up yet? It can't be detecting ovulation surely ?????? Confused.com

I've had a slightly better day shopping, I got maternity tights and leggings and a couple of tops in h & m :) we then went for a mooch around nursery stuff in John Lewis, mothercare and m&p :) we will need to order stuff and after all your nightmares at getting close to due dates before stuff arrives I think we need to order sooner rather than later


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my frer is bfn Hun... Aw sounds like a successful day :) yeah well we ordered ours early but forgot about paying the balance then they mucked us about. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

While we were in m&p a lady came over and gave us a demo on all the different car seats and I can't believe how much choice there is??
Did any of you go for a m&p car seat or pushchair? 
Also do I need a Moses basket or can baby go straight into a cot?
Omg I'm glad you've all done this before me I've got so many questions haha

I can't believe you are ovulating again so late in your cycle, what cd are you now?


----------



## CherylC3

I'm about cd 32 lol.. We got maxicosi cabroli fix I used Moses basket but our pram was bigger so used tht more. He was in his cos frm 10 wks but he is a giant lol. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Id get a moses mrs d, you can move them from room to room, will a cot fit in your room when baby grows out of moses?

We have a maxi cosi pebble, didn't like any of the m&ps prams, there's a big mothercare by west quay, they are really good in there at taking you through all the prams x


----------



## cupcake1981

Also if you get a pebble you can get the family fix base, which you can also use for the next size up car seat, the pearl.


----------



## MrsDuck

We went in there today cupcake :) we looked at the maxi cosi but you have to choose a different base for the car seat dependant on if your car is an isofix or needs the belt, our 2 cars are one of each typically so would need to buy 2 different bases. We were considering the m&p because the car seats work on iso or belt or base and click into frame for pram and the same frame can be used for the lay down/Moses style pram, which I thought could be used as a Moses basket style bed until he/she goes into a cot??

Nope I don't think a cot would go in our room coz its fully fitted so we wouldn't be able to get to wardrobes or drawers, but a Moses basket would be fine.

I'm glad I haven't left this crap til the last minute, there are too many options haha

Cheryl you normally have about a 30 day cycle don't you? What a nightmare

Cupcake I like your new ticker :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah we have that problem, but figured since I was gonna be off with him we'd get an isofix base for my car, and if hubby ever needed to transport the car seat in his car, would just use the seatbelt to secure it. 

You would need to check if the carrycot on a pram is suitable for overnight sleeping (ie use as a Moses basket) I'm not sure all carrycots are. Ours can be but they say only occasionally. What prams have you looked at? If you come in to portsmouth go to baby 2000 they have so many prams are know everything about everything and will spend ages with you. 

You could get a Moses basket for the day time, while baby is small, and get a wooden crib for your room so that baby can stay in with you until it's 6months, they take up less room than a cot. That's what were gonna have to do.

Are you enjoying all the baby shopping? It's a minefield isn't it. Do you want be to email you my totally anal baby shopping checklist? One thing I will say is get LOADS of moses sheets. Zach sometimes gets through 3 in a day where he is sicky in his sleep, I had to go out and buy more! So now have 12 to use between the Moses basket and carry cot.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah the maxi cosi car seats are very easy to seat belt in I hav the isofix base in my car and dh and my mum just uses the seat belt. My pram is joolz earth and babies can sleep up to 9 hours in it we used the Moses basked like cupcake said its eary to move from room to room but Leo grew out of his at 5 wks :wacko: 

Yip my cycles were around 28 days so il wait another week or so and if af isn't here I might got to the drs. 

I want af so bad I had a dream it came last nifght lol oh and Leo slept 7-6 second for a second night starting to feel human lol."

What are u ladies doing today? I'm getting my hair done thank god...x


----------



## SATH

Sorry not been on all weekend.

Mrs d sounds like you are having a fab time soooo many choices bet your head is spinning.

Hope everyone ok. Have a good day.


----------



## SATH

Hey where is everyone? Guess who arrived today damn her! Had a lovely weekend at least.


----------



## MrsDuck

Back home now yay, I'm knackered, bloody work tomorrow :( I could do with the day off ;) 

Cupcake yes please, I really could do with an anal checklist ;) 

Why can't babies sleep in the carry cot that attaches to a pram, it's flat and is more or less a Moses basket just not wicker? 

You are right it's a minefield haha

Cupcake is hubby back to work now? 

Sath noooooo the bloody witch :( I'm sorry

Cheryl I hope the witch arrives for you soon so that you can get out of limbo. I hope you enjoyed the hairdressers

I just tried the Doppler but nothing, only 70's, 80's 122 and 137. I know it's really early so not worried, I just thought I'd give it a go


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha send me your email address and I'll send it over.

With the Doppler, the 137 is probably baby! Zachs hb was usually between 130 and 150. It will sound like a train. Go on YouTube and watch some videos, they'll show you what your looking for.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey aw sath I'm jelous I want af lol I sound like a broken record the now. X

Aw mrs d my friend came to mines to do our hairs I did hers and she did mines a good wee deal we hav lol.. Yeah it is early for the Doppler. X

Hey cupcake hows zack doin?x

Afm Leo sat him self today for about a min :) oh and second night him sleeping 7-6 :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo big boy Leo sitting on his own, he looks so big in your avatar. Yay for sleeping all night too. That sounds like a great deal, I'm desperate for a chop, I've been trying to grow it but I'm sick of it now


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u will need it long so u can tie it back lol... Yip my boy is a giant lol..x


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw haircuts, my waters broke the morning my pre-baby haircut was booked in......I still have rats tails now :(, dunno when I'll get to get it done, and we have our photo shoot next week to :(.

My insurance company told me today that I can drive whenever I feel ready to, I thought I had to wait 4-6 weeks! Does this sound right to you guys?


----------



## CherylC3

Yip I drove after 4 wks mines said as long as the dr said I was ok. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

They said I didn't even have to get approval from my doctor, it's whether I feel up to it?!?


----------



## CherylC3

My dr made me lie on the bed and get up and she said as long as ur not in pain and feel like u cud do an emergency stop its cool to drive. X


----------



## baileybubs

I never checked if it was ok with insurance company I just asked my doctor, but I only did it at 5 weeks pp, but I'm sure I could have been ok by 3 weeks to be honest.

Morning by the way everyone lol!!

Well looks like we have got this house woohoo! Now for the horrible ordeal of actually packing and moving! I'm feeling a little sad about leaving this house coz it was our first family home, but we need that extra bedroom so it's best to do it now rather than after I get pregnant again!

Sath boo for AF! That sucks Hun, how long was your lp this month? 

Cheryl yay for your hair cut! I managed to keep it down and styled for a week after I had it cut but now it's back to being tied back all the time lol! Yay for Leo sitting, is he using his hands to prop himself up? Emilia does that now but then throws herself back lol! She's started squealing all of a sudden now too! 

Mrs d I agree with cupcake try watching videos on YouTube I did an it really helped. But it is still really early for it anyway. 

Cupcake how's Zach doing? What does he weigh now? How long is dh off work with you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey yay for getting the house, when do you move in?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for the house bailey but boo for moving!!!! The extra room will be great and like you say better to move now the when preg!! What do your inlaws think about you moving? 

I dunno what Zach weighs tbh, he's not being weighed again for 3 weeks. He feels heavier every day tho, and I worry I'm over feeding him as he has between 4 and 5 oz per feed, 6 times per day, but if I just give him 4 he doesn't seem satisfied at the end. I guess he has a breast milk feed per day so maybe that doesn't fill him so much.

Hubby is off til the 7th Oct, ages still! 

Need some ideas, it's his birthday this Friday, and have for his present for that sorted, but for his first day back at work I wanted to make him a little bag of treats to help him through his first day as he's gonna be on a major downer after 4 1/2 weeks off! I've got him an acrylic block print of a picture of Zach for his desk, gonna get him some Percy pig sweets from m & s. Any other ideas?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hmmm that's a tough one, it's got to be nice foodie things that he will like. What about a nice 'daddy' mug for when he has a coffee?


----------



## cupcake1981

I like the daddy mug idea! Yeah I'll get him some foodie treats and stuff to.

How is your first day back going?

Did you get any further with your pram shopping?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's dead at work so left at 2pm and went supermarket shopping.

I've just blitzed up some peas, mint, balsamic vinegar, breadcrumbs and olive oil to top some lamb steaks for tea. If I buy it with the topping already on its twice the price! 

I'm a bit superstitious about prams so I won't get that until baby is practically here but I want to decide now so that we can order a car seat that may or may not click into the pram, if that makes sense. I think me and hubby will have a Christmas or new year trip over to Southampton to buy the majority of our baby stuff

2 weeks until my next scan I can't wait :) although I am nervous, even though I still have strong symptoms


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes I went into my ginormous under the stairs cupboard and now my lounge looks like a bombs hit it lol! I've gone a bit mental on clearing out and packing already! 

Mrs d I can't really help with prams coz I just got mine from a catalogue seconds store, sometimes it's best just to go and have a look at them and a play about. I liked mine coz it's fairly compact and easy to fold down. Plus I was on a budget (as always lol).

Well we move end of October! As long as our application passes the credit checks (which I hope lol, they should but I've not got the best credit history so I always worry!).


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake I think the daddy mug is a good idea, and really cute lol


----------



## cupcake1981

We didn't order our pram til after my anomaly scan at 20 weeks but only then cos of the lead time (still don't have our seat liner lol!!) there's no hurry for you anyway, most come really quickly. 

Your dinner sounds good altho I don't like lamb. I did some baking this afternoon first time in ages! I made choc chip peanut butter cookies, yummy!

Bailey we've been sorting out today, kitchen got a blitz and we gave loads more room in there now. 

Zach was a bit of a monkey overnight so really tired today, not been out the house!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like we are all having a bit of a clearout :)

October will be here before you know it, I hope all is good with your credit :)

I stupidly over cooked my lamb bugger, your cookies sound good.

Did you ladies struggle to eat while pregnant? I'm finding after a couple of mouthfuls I just don't fancy any more and if I force more down I feel really ill


----------



## cupcake1981

Totally struggled to eat in first tri, and then around 30-34 weeks I lost my appetite cos baby was high up and all the heartburn. Made up for it last few weeks tho! 

Funny to think I could still have been pregnant now, albeit I'd be getting induced tomo!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Aw cupcake the daddy mug wud be good.x

Aw mrs d not long Hun. I ordered my pram after my 20 wk scan. X

Bailey so good ur moving I'm sure u will get it no bother :) x

Well today has been very stressfull Leo was up most of the night so had been cranky and teething in the morning then he slept we went to his class and 15 mins in he was screaming he wasn't due a feed and he had just slept an hr and a half so it wasn't tht it seemed like a pure temper tantrum I was so embaresd everyone was laughing and I just wanted to leave I got home after it and burst into tears when hubby asked wot was wrong.. I think he is starting to scream when he's bored or wants lifted and its so frustrating when ur at a baby class and everyone else's babies are so good :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl, don't feel embarrassed! Although that's one reason I don't take Emilia to classes, she seems to get bored of things really easily and likes to change activity every 15 mins (hence why I never get anything done when she's awake lol). Were other mums laughing because he was screaming?? That's awful!! Really not helping you is it? They sound quite nasty! Another reason I won't go to baby classes, judgemental mothers lol!! 

Emilia is constantly having little temper tantrums, she can be quite demanding but it just means she's got some of my qualities lol!! I'm not exactly low maintainance haha! But it can be so stressful sometimes when she does it, I was trying to sort out a paypal refund the other day and I couldn't get it working and my bank wasn't recognising it so I phoned paypal. Well it was an automated thing, and Emilia was grumbling and whinging at me and this automated thing kept asking me what I was called for and I ended up shouting down the phone that I just wanted to speak to a human being!! All because Emilia had been cranky all morning lol, I even started crying coz all I wanted to do was refund £3 and I couldn't and it was hard enough phoning someone when Emilia was cranky without it being a stupid automated service lol!! 

Weird to think Zach could still have been in your belly cupcake lol!! And I wouldn't worry about feeding him too much, I don't think you can really overfeed babies too much when they are so young. And if he's hungry then you should be fine.

Mrs d sorry your lamb was overcooked. I did lose my appetite for most of the pregnancy, especially at the end. I think first tri I ate most (still not a lot) but once baby got big enough for a prominent bump I think my stomach was in my chest lol! I didn't have sickness in first tri tho so I wasn't put off eating as such, just didn't want to eat.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah see some of the mums are nice but I really think it was partly to do with his teeth.. He will be moving up to the next class in a cpl of wks and thts at 11 instead of 1 so il see how he is at tht but if he's not any betteri think il just stop going. 

It's awful how u can just burst into tears so Easily I don't think I really cried before I had him. X


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d, I'm ok how are you?

Emilia had a proper screaming session earlier, pretty sure she's teething!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor thing, toothache isnt nice so for babies cutting new teeth it must be so painful :( 

I'm good thanks I'm just waiting for my dad to pick me up for lunch, I'm starving but also feeling really sick, not a good combination 

After a warm sunny day here yesterday we've got think fog today, my hair has gone all fluffy haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah poor Emilia, what are you giving her, I've heard teething powders are supposed to be good.

It's really muggy here today mrs d, horrid.


----------



## SATH

Sat at QE waiting for appointment. So nervous already cried lots and now its all gonna start again. Wish me luck. Catch up later x


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck Sath, remember this is the first step towards your baby! This is positive!!


----------



## baileybubs

Does anyone know where I can get teething powders? I've tried two different supermarkets and a chemist today and none of them do them!! The dentinox is just not doing anything and I think I'm going to have some sort of breakdown if she doesn't stop screaming lol!

I just had a terrible half an hour, I took her to the supermarket and she was fine. As soon as we got back home again back to screaming and screeching. Then I was trying to move our dining table and stupidly didn't take anything off it first, managed to crack one of the legs coz it wouldn't slide on the carpet and sent my case of flowers spilling all over the floor. So I swore very loudly for 5 mins and cried a lot and now I feel like a bad mum :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry that was a selfish post wasn't it? 

How was your lunch mrs d?

Let us know how the appointment goes Sath!! Fingers crossed for you it all goes well!

Cupcake are you still managing to express ok Hun? How's Zach today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath I didn't realise that was today, I hope all goes well and like cupcake says this is a step towards your rainbow xx

Aw bailey :hugs: did you ask where else you can try in the places that didn't have any? Aw you poor thing and your poor table, can it be fixed? 

My lunch was yummy thanks I had a steak and fried onion roll at a garden centre mmm

Hi cupcake are you driving now?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I tried asking but the girl I spoke to didn't seem to even know what I was on about. I'll have to nip to boots either this afternoon or tomorrow. She's finally fast asleep now and I daren't even move in case I wake her! 
I've read somewhere that when it seems unbearable with teething it usually means the tooth is about to pop through so fingers crossed! She's been teething or about 4 month now!!

I just feel bad for swearing loudly and then sobbing. Can't help her feel any better can it? 
Yeah the table is actually fine, it's quite a thick sturdy leg so should be ok with some wood glue, I've straightened it back up so as long as I don't try and move the table again it's ok!

Mmmmm steak and onion baguette sounds delish! I had a half cold cup a soup lol, but now she's asleep I might tiptoe to the kitchen!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cold soup yuck glad the table is ok. It's probably better that you let out your emotions than keeping them bottled up, I always feel better after a good cry xx

I've got my maternity trousers on today, so comfy :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey don't feel bad about getting upset, Zach has driven me to tears before when he screams and I can't comfort him, as a mummy all youvwantbto do is make your baby feel better right and it's frustrating when you can't.

Yep still expressing, fenugreek is helping my supply a bit but not loads, aiming to continue until next week when he's 1 month old, if milk doesn't dry up b4 :(. Trying to express more frequently to boost it to.

You can get teetha online, but not sure how quickly, boots should have it tho.

Mrs d yey for trousers I'm still in maternity clothes lol, so comfy! Gonna have a little drive tomorrow but gonna call my sic first and check it's ok.

Sath what did they say at your appointment?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm waiting on saths update too :)


----------



## SATH

Hi back home. Appointment not that great. Detailed history bloods, oh has to go back for his test. They didn't think I need hsg or any other scans and basically cos of AMH of 1.9 which they've repeated cos that's a year ago they say go to IVF but reckon 10% chance. Bot sure what to think, can't really think at the moment. I was hoping to have HSG to see if tubes have blocked or scarring after mc or something. I've held it together gonna go have a bath and sob. 

Hope everyone okay sorry for the depressing post xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath I'm so sorry Hun, what are they basing what they said on? I hope your bath helps you feel better Hun :hugs: :hugs: :flower:

What's amh?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun don't be upset :hugs: I'm slightly confused 10% chance of what? 
Can you ask for an internal ultrasound to check your tubes etc? Have you got another appointment to go back? I'm so disappointed for you, I really thought you were going to come out of your appointment excited. I've got so many questions but don't want to bombard you as you are upset and you probably dont want to talk about it yet :hugs: :hugs:
Try and enjoy your soak in the tub xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I just googled amh, and I found this page, I don't know if it will help you or not but it's some women's success stories who had low amh xxxx

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a31984375/undetectable_low_amh_wlow_afc_-_my_success_story


----------



## MrsDuck

That's a really good story, don't give up xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Bailey sorry u hav had a tough day the teetha powders are great I bought them last wee they were on 3 for 2 in boots but if he's really bad I give him calpol I just wish he had 1 thru to feel like we were getting somewhere. Xx

Mrs d ur lunch sounded yummy. I'm starving think I might just hav toast and beans I had a KFC earlier.. And yeah for ur comfy mat trousers. Xx

Cupcake thts good ur still managing to express I think I was lazy and just gav up totally so quickly. And yeah for going a wee drive tomoro. X

Sath I'm so sorry ur appointment didn't go well :hugs: xxx

Afm had a great day today had the morning in the house then went shopping with Leo I had a baby shower gift and 2 bday gifts t get I really struggled with the baby shower gift as I will be taking a gift when baby is born but I bought a packet of pampers and I got the cussans mum and me bubble bath, dry shampoo and body butter.. At least she will use it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I'm glad you had a good day today. I'm sure she will be grateful for her gifts :) 

Did you buy anything nice for yourself?


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath I'm so sorry your appointment didn't give you the answers you were hoping for :hugs:, what happens now?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw nope I think il treat myself on mon to a new dress I'm going to go out my first girls night next sat. S looking forward to it. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh a girls night out, I bet you can't wait :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah it will be nice. Thts me all tucked upon bed shattered. Chat tomoro. Night. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm off to bed now too, I can't stay awake, chat tomorrow girlies night night xx


----------



## SATH

Thanks for your support and kind words. Bailey thanks for the link very reassuring! Had my night if tears now gotta get positive. Ill update after work but just wanted to say thanks.

Dreading work can you believe in a massive hospital like that i bump in one of my doctors in the car park - he goes once a month!! Hope he doesnt mention it today i tried to fob it off but not well!! 

Have good lovely ladies xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath :hugs: a good cry does help. I hope today isn't too bad at work and I hope the dr doesn't mention anything xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

You're all very quiet today xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d! I've been trying to do as much as possible with Emilia today so we didn't have a repeat of yesterday so I've been cleaning with her "helping" then into town then walking with Bailey and just got home! I have to say I am knackered myself! 
I can't do that everyday lol! It's the cost that's getting me, petrol to go into town, then I inevitably buy things (admittedly things we need but we don't have the money til after the end of the month really!). I need to find more things to do that are free lol! Why do I have to live in the rainy north west lol!

Hope your day has been ok Sath, I'm sure the doctor shouldn't really bring up seeing you as it's none of his business. 

How many days til your scan now mrs d?


----------



## SATH

Wow bailey you have had a busy day im knackered thinking about all that!! Fatal isnt it goin in to town i always the same! 

Mrs d cant wait for your scan little duckling is going to have grown lots hopefully bubs wont look like a duckling though! 

Cheryl any sign of af yet? Very strange cycle.

Cupcake hope you have had a good day. You've done expressing up to now must be a lot of work.

Doctor kept his mouth shut but i did basically avoid him all day and made sure i wasnt on my own with him. Did have a little cry on my friend at work. Crazy dr didnt tell me anythun i didnt already know but she was bloody blunt! No point doing clomid as just use up precious eggs, no point doing anything and she was so negative. Researching on net i'm def not alone at least she didnt just say use donor eggs. Who know maybe my amh will have gone up cos of accupuncture and herbs. At least i ov every month so surely as long as tubes open and working i can conceive on my own!!


----------



## baileybubs

Is there no way you can have your tubes checked privately? When will you find out your AMH levels then? Like you said you are ovulating so I don't see why you should have a problem? What affect does AMH have? Sorry a million questions lol!

Well just fed and bathed Emilia, now she's in her room grumbling away to herself like she does when she tired, fingers crossed she will be asleep shortly!
We had a little food experiment today, I made her some soft broccoli and some strips of toast with butter and also dipped some in houmous. She didn't seem too sure on the texture of the broccoli so didn't put it in her mouth but loved the toast and houmous (she just sucked on it rather than actually eating it!).


----------



## SATH

Aw that sounds so cute bet you had some soggy toast on your hands! 

You read my mind been looking at how much scan is its about £300 but would prib have to see a dr first which is another£150. The amh is used to predict how you would respond to drugs for ivf lower level means poor response read positive things about dhea and accu helping. Not sure when i'll get results if id had them at work i could look them up. Go back in jan so im hoping bfp before then!


----------



## baileybubs

So the doctor didn't tell you any reason why you wouldn't be able to conceive naturally then? Sorry if I'm getting confused lol (I'm not the brightest spark lol!)

And yes very soggy toast and houmous everywhere but she seemed to like it lol!


----------



## SATH

Lol bailey i dont think im that sharp either!! She said it was a lot harder to get bfp on my own but wouldnt comment further until she has oh sa. He's gotta take that in hopefully Mon cos then he is away but he'll be home for ov. Im not countin myself out of natural bfp on net there are people wuth much worse amy than me who did. I like to prove people wrong stubborn sod that i am!


----------



## baileybubs

She doesn't sound like she was very helpful!! But I love your PMA Hun!! It's the best way to be, keep that positive attitude!


----------



## MrsDuck

I had a million questions too bailey, if you are ovulating each month I don't get why that egg can't be fertilised, why is it harder, is it the implantation that's harder with low AMH. I'm pleased there are lots of success stories on the net and the fact that you have been pregnant twice before must be very positive. I hope oh's SA comes back with a good result.

Wow thats expensive to go privately. I hope they can offer it to you on the nhs once oh's SA results come back.

Aw bailey sounds like you've had a busy day. That's great that Emilia is trying different foods, I bet she pulls some funny faces while she can't decide if she likes it or not.

My next scan is 2 weeks yesterday, I can't wait, I'm hoping coz I still have lots of symptoms all is good :)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm considering going to bed already lol! Im shattered at it's not even 8pm! Although Emilia did wake at 5.30am today too so it's been a long day!

Yay not long now mrs d! All your symptoms are fab so I'm sure baby is wriggling away happily! Will this be your only scan now til the 20 week one?


----------



## SATH

Hey mrs d. I have no idea why they think harder if i ov every month she did admit amh tells them nothing about egg quality but they assume as less eggs less quality? Hoping all the vits and accu will have helped. She was a very negative woman in general hope i dont see her next time. Dont think it has any effect of implantation. Hope oh has super sperm or he is gonna be a right misery cos at the min it all lands on me! 

Not long too wait then mrs d your moving up those fruits wont be long now till 2nd tri. How is the bloat belly goin?


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds to me like she's using generalisations or something then to me Sath, coz it doesn't sound like there's any reason to suggest you won't be successful in conceiving naturally. Fingers crossed the accu has helped though! And I hope your oh's sperm looks good (that's a weird sentence haha but you know what I mean!!).


----------



## SATH

Lol bailey that was funny!! Hope you have a good sleep ready for your early morning with munchkin x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm making myself watch another episode of Enterprise before I go to bed coz otherwise I'll be wide awake by 4am lol! 
I'm so hungry but can't be bothered making myself anything.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you've got another appointment lined up sath, hopefully you will see someone nicer and much more positive and helpful next time.

Belly bloat isn't too bad in the morning but by the time I leave work it's huge, I'm limited to what I can wear now without making it obvious that I'm pregnant

I had a mozzy in my spare room last night so I started in our bed but hubby was snoring, moved to the spare room and kept being woken up my a mozzy buzzing around my head so I went back to hubby and put my ear plugs in haha so quite an eventful night last night haha

I think I'll have appointments and hopefully scans every 4 weeks, I know my thyroid needs to be checked and meds adjusted if needed every 4 weeks


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm watching Big Bang


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that will be good then mrs d! Hopefully you'll get scans often! Speaking of scans my SIL had another this week, I've asked how it went but no reply so I'm guessing all is fine and she hasn't been induced yet. 

Bazinga!!!


----------



## SATH

Aw i know that feeling bailey forcing yourself to stay up. I woke up 3 this morning mind going crazy so tired and looked like shite at work today. 

Sounds good mrs d must be hard disguising belly bet its nice get home and let it all hang out! Wont be long till you can show everyone your scan pic.

Got my millie on my knee, lying on her back legs in the air showing her white bits. Its a hard life being pampered kitty!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bazinga :) 

Unless she's in hospital now :shrug: it will be nice for Emilia to have a cousin so close in age


----------



## MrsDuck

Cats have it so easy, I reckon I could handle coming back as a pampered kitty ;) 

I have to get some new bras as I'm bursting out of them too, bugger


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah coz the twins are 4 years older and although they love each other now I'm sure once they are teens and she isn't they won't want to hang out with her as much lol! Mind you my BIL and SIL don't live near us anyway lol!

Aw bless you little Millie kitty lol! My Bailey is snoring away next to me, took him and Emilia out for a super long walk earlier so the old mans tired bless him!

Mrs d where did you get your maternity pants from in the end by the way?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bless him

H&M I think, along with some mat leggings, mat tights and a couple of tops. I need to do a new look order online but not sure if they deliver to here


----------



## baileybubs

I keep forgetting you can't always get deliveries there. Are they any good your h&m stuff?


----------



## MrsDuck

I think so, I've only worn the black trousers so far, but I tried it all on in the store and it seemed fine

We have a new look store so even if I can collect the items from there I'll be happy


----------



## baileybubs

I would think you should be able to do that Hun


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies yous hav all had busy days. Sath think positive Hun... I'm still waiting on af my OPKs are still dark and I'm still bfn I'm getting quite down about it I just wanted my cycle to be regular and I feel like my af is never going to come :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Happy Friday! Hope you are all ok, been reading but not posting as been getting organised for hubby's birthday today and Zach is being a monkey in the evenings when I usually have time to post!

Mrs d I saw this on FB the other day and thought of you! Had me wetting myself at 1am when I was supposed to be sleeping! https://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake, I do find I often walk into places and think to myself omg I don't think I can take a single photo in here :( 

Happy birthday to your hubby, is he off today? 

Cheryl did you have a good night out last night?


----------



## baileybubs

Hello ladies, how are you all?

Cupcake I saw that too on fb, that's why I would never view a house that didn't have pictures online because they must be really awful lol! Happy birthday to your hubby.

Mrs d how are you today?

I've been busy again this morning, doing some gardening (digging, I'm knackered!) and tidying.

Ladies can I ask a question, I put a thread on baby club about being angry with df for his money spending and Xbox etc, and a couple of people have said basically he earns the money so why shouldn't he be able to spend it on what he wants.....what do you guys think of this? Me and df share all our money, it's not mine and his, when I earned more money than him I didnt think "I have more money than you" I just thought it was more to add to our joint pot so to speak. The way I see it is that if I worked full time we'd have to pay full time nursery fees which would mean we would both have even less money than we do now (unless I got a much better paying job) so the way I see it is we have this spare money BECAUSE he's the only one that works. Just annoyed me a little that some people seem to think that because he earns more money than me it means he deserves to spend more when I look after our daughter a lot more than he does.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm with you hun. With their attitude if df spent all the money he earned on himself 'coz he earned it' and you spent all your money on you then who would pay the bills, who would buy the food, who would pay for emilias things etc etc, yes that's fair to say for a single bloke with no responsibilities but he's not, he has a fiancé, a daughter, rent to pay etc etc, then if there is anything left after the essentials are paid for buy the luxuries.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's the way I think, maybe the people who suggested it have partners who are a lot more responsible with money than mine is lol! But even still I think we share a house, we share a bed, we share a child, we share our lives and therefore we should share our money, whether he earns more or I earn more it shouldn't matter. 

Mmmmm I've just eaten a blueberry muffin, I'm so putting on weight again! I can't be bothered dieting lol, I've always been an exercise person more than a diet person and I think one of the things I need to do is start going swimming for some more "me" time. I keep saying we don't have the money but I buy myself £15 Avon once a month, if I don't buy that I could pay for swimming instead (I've already built my make up stash up now with the Avon anyway lol!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Sometimes we just need a little naughty cake to keep us going ;) 
I'm not a dieter either, I'd rather do more exercise in the hope I burn off the extra calories. I was on the top floor of the car park today at the hospital and I used the stairs, that should justify the Jaffa cakes I've just eaten haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I'm with you, a relationship is a partnership, where you're supposed to have the same goals etc. and you're staying at home raising his daughter and being at home with a baby is a job albeit not paid!


----------



## MrsDuck

How did I end up cooking a roast chicken dinner on a Friday when Friday is eat out or takeaway night??? Haha


----------



## baileybubs

Taking the stairs is always good mrs d, I always try to do thing like that. I'm looking forward to be living closer to town too so I can start walking there instead of driving (weather permitted of course). 

And yeah that's deffo what I think cupcake, it's a partnership and you are right we should have the same goals (which we do he just thinks we will magically meet them with no effort!). Df's favourite saying is "it will all work out somehow" to which I have to point out that the "somehow" he describes is all down to my budgeting and planning!! Wish he'd join me in that part lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Posted at the same time mrs d! Mmmmm chicken dinner! I was lazy and bought a need goulash and dumplings ready made from Asda! My friend came over for a chat and offered to watch Emilia for half an hour so I could nip to Asda, apparently she screamed from 2 mins after I left til when I got back!! So it shows she does love me lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Can you get him to do the supermarket shopping and show him all the bills that come in etc to point out how much it costs to live? I don't have any other ideas, I can't believe he still doesn't get it. Brick wall and head comes to mind ;) xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I bet it did her some good to be away from you for 5 mins, I bet your friend didn't think so though haha


----------



## baileybubs

Lol no she was a bit shocked coz she always says she's happy to babysit once I go back to work but don't think she expected screaming like that!!

Yeah I spent hours last week working out all our finances until January since we Re now moving and with my maternity pay running out and I showed him all of it, week by week as well as month by month so he could see but I just don't think he takes it in!! 

How was your chicken dinner mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

Mmmmm roast chicken, we went to an American diner for hubby's birthday lunch, think I'm gonna have cheese and biscuits for tea tonight. Hubby is off to poker tonight, I gave him a pass as it's his birthday lol so ours my first whole night alone with Zach, feeling a bit nervous in case he has a scream fest! Been alone with him for an hour while hubby's at training, and during the day, but Zach can be a demon in the evenings!


----------



## baileybubs

Aww I hope Zach is ok for you Hun I'm sure you will both be fine! Mmmm I could just eat cheese and biscuits cupcake lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm stuffed, like the chicken, it was yummy but I ate far too much, I might regret that later when ms appears

Aw bailey :hugs: 

I hope zach is good for you tonight, no scream fest and I hope hubby doesn't lose too much at poker

Bugger my mum has just phoned to say she's on her way over got a tight t shirt and joggers on and I look huge so I best go and change


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bum what a pain! Bet you can't wait til you can tell her!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning :)

Happy Saturday everyone xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy Saturday mrs d, and yey you're an olive!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay an olive. I tried to find baby's heartbeat again this morning but who knows. I can find 70's which I guess is me, 122-127 and then 137-145, so I seem to get 3 different sets of beats but I'm not convinced its baby

I'm having a go at bread making again, it's currently proving. I'm so crap at bread


----------



## cupcake1981

Good for you, I'm crap at bread, don't even try anymore, it's much easier to buy it!

I'd say the 2 highest readings could have been baby. I know when you are further on baby's heart rate rises and falls, or you may have picked up placenta which is a whooshing sound. Watch some YouTube videos they are really helpful x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah deffo watch the YouTube videos mrs d, they really helped me. You have a double pump artery which could be the higher numbers too but the YouTube videos give you examples of what baby sounds like. 

Oh and happy Saturday! My df is off for two weeks from tomorrow yay!! So happy!

Cupcake how was your evening with Zach?

Mmmmm homemade bread! I would love that (although my IBS would not lol).


----------



## SATH

Hope you are all having a lovely Saturday. 

How did your night go cupcake was Zach good for mummy? 

Bailey totally with you hun if oh can't be responsible with money he can have an allowance. We have joint account for house and bills too it's not mine or his it's ours! 

Mrs d hope you disguised the belly. Wow your an olive how cute is that. I reckon high number on doppler is bubs. 

Cheryl, Amy hope your ok.

Bad day yesterday what do you do with stupid, insensitive family. My stepdad made a corker of a comment yesterday!! We took my sisters dog for a walk and I was trying to give her some water cos she was so hot. This dog is my sisters baby totally pampered. Well he turned round and said thank God you didn't have a baby it would be so spoilt WTF! He knows and he says that. I was so shocked I said nothing but sobbed all bloody night. Oh is fuming.


----------



## baileybubs

OMFG!!!! Sath I'd come down there and punch him for you if I could!!! What a bleeping bleepity bleep bleep!!!! Has your OH had a complete go at him?? I bloody hope so!!!


----------



## SATH

Thanks hun! I was so shocked I just walked off. I've banned my oh going anywhere near as it would seriously kick off and its my mum's b'day on Monday. We're supposed to be out with them then not sure what to do if I try and have a quiet word I'll cry if oh speaks to him OMG but I think he needs to know!! 

You having a nice day?


----------



## baileybubs

I agree I think you need to let him know how much he has upset you! Did your mum not hear the comment? Would she not be able to chat to him on your behalf and point out what a d**k he was to say that?

My day has been good thanks, Emilia has been in a fab mood today (she's napping now which is naughty coz she goes to bed in an hour but she's only napped twice since 6.30am so it was either that or an hour of screaming lol). I've gone and got myself a nice bottle of red wine to enjoy once she is in bed because df is off work for 2 weeks after tonight so he is gonna let me have a lie in tomorrow yay!

Ooh and my SIL is being induced Monday apparently (no one told me until my other SIL mentioned it, no one had told her either!). Df went "oh yeah my mum told me forgot to tell you" numpty!! So Emilia will no longer be the baby of the family! I'm so happy for them I just hope it's not too hard for them to cope with after losing their daughter. 

Oh and also we passed the application for the house woohoo! Can't wait to move now!


----------



## SATH

Ooh another baby in the family that's gonna be lovely Emilia will have a little playmate! Gonna be bittersweet for them hope she has a good birth. 

Sounds like you have a nice evening planned!! I've got a bottle of white I the fridge and we're having a Chinese takeaway yummy. 

My mum wasn't there and I've not mentioned it to her just got back to the house and left. Their not that supportive guess she had 3 babies without any problems she just doesn't get it.


----------



## SATH

Fab news about the house too!! When you moving?


----------



## baileybubs

New baby in the family will be great but they don't live near us so we probably won't see him much. I can't wait to meet him though, and find out his name too! I think it will be bittersweet for them definately, but I think he will help them move forward, the pain will never go away of course but I think this new chapter in their lives will be amazing. So excited!

We are moving at the end of October, can't wait, already started packing lol!

As you'd think your family would be more supportive of you Hun :hugs: don't let it get to you though it's a stupid thing for him to have said, just ignore it. 
What are you getting from the Chinese?


----------



## SATH

I think once you hold a little newborn you'll be on serious countdown to Christmas and ttc!! 

Gonna have a stuff your face session, springrolls, chowmein, I'll have veg in black bean sauce and oh chilli chicken ooh and some chips too. Bring it on yummy in my tummy!!

Families hey you can't pick them, I've got great friends though!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know I'm already bad enough with baby fever lol! I do have more times where I wonder if we should wait longer now though, but I think that's just fear of the possibility of having 2 under 2 lol! It will all be ok though whatever happens I guess. 

Mmmmm that Chinese sounds lush!!! I don't always have the mood for Chinese but I could just eat some spring rolls and salt and pepper wings! Ooh and BBQ ribs and some seaweed lol!! Delish! I've got beef and horseradish potatoes from Asda (the marvel of ready meals lol).


----------



## SATH

There's 2.5 years between my godsons there very good together. I reckon it varies though cos 2.5 between me and my sister and we're not close but 6 years between me and my brother and we're really close. 

Oh fetching food starving. Enjoy yours too and the red wine gonna have a sore head the morning!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yep I most likely will but I have a lie in so its ok! Although it would seem my night might not go as smoothly as planned, Emilia can roll onto her tummy but struggles a bit rolling back if shes managed to move her arm. It would seem she wants to lie on her tummy coz I just went up to her and thats how she was, but had woke coz she couldnt roll back. I rolled her back several times but she kept rolling back on her tummy, so I have just left her for now and am hoping she falls back to sleep. She's quiet but every now and again I can hear her moving, whereas normally at this time she's sound asleep.


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG sath I can't believe he said that :( what an insensitive shit

I hope you enjoy your Chinese yum, I never get to have Chinese coz dh doesn't like it :( 

Bailey enjoy your dinner and wine, I hope Emilia goes to sleep so you get some you time. Yay or df being off for a change and yay for sil being induced Monday :happydance: 

There is 21 years between me and my sister! 

We just had pasta for dinner, boring but it was followed by chocolate fudge cake ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't think age gaps always make much difference, me and my brother are 4 years apart and don't really get along whereas df and his middle brother are also 4 years apart and get on great!

How many brothers and sisters do you have Sath? Just me and my brother in ours, maybe that's why I want more than 2 children, coz I've always wanted another brother or sister lol!
Mrs d is it just you and your sister? 21 years wow, I bet you get on really well though lol!

Hope the Chinese is nice Sath!

Mmmm choc fudge cake, I love that warm with ice cream yum! I've just had malt loaf lol. Emilia seemed to be quiet so I checked and she's lying on her back again but by going up I made her stir and move so must leave her alone now and stop worrying lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah there's just the two of us, my mum remarried so she's my half sister. She's so much like my mum and I'm very much my dad so we're quite different but we get on fine

We did have ice cream with it, you can't have choc fudge cake without ice cream haha

Aw does that mean she managed to roll back herself?


----------



## SATH

Chinese was lush but i may just throw up why did i eat so much. Gonna start on monday yes i know start it again!! 

Wow mrs d 21 years that is some age gap who is the older? Nothing wrong with pasta love it. Do you have any cravings yet what do they sweet stuff girl?? 

Bailey i have older sister and younger brother. I was middle child boo!! Ive always said 2 or 4 children but not 3! Aw Emilia sounds so cute. I remember looking after godsons at that age i used to check on them and wake them up oops.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm the oldest. There is a bigger age gap between me and my sis than me and my mum haha

I spent last week without an appetite at all and the past couple of days I haven't been able to stop eating haha

Nope no cravings but I'm sure I will need to crave Chinese ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she doesn't quite roll from her tummy to her back though it's more of a flip so I was worried she'd wake herself but she's fine lol! Just heard her trump through the monitor lol!

Yeah Sath I would love 4 kids but I just don't think we'll ever think we could afford it. I'm not even sure we could afford three at the mo lol!

I hate being the oldest lol, I had to be the responsible one and look after him for my mum and dad a lot. We lived in a pub you see so once I was old enough I always used to have to look after him whilst they were working downstairs, made me grow up quite quickly I think. Think that's another reason why I want Emilia and number 2 to be closer in age, so Emilia doesn't have to look after her little brother or sister like I did. And if we do have number 3 or even 4 then Emilia and (Ethan or Niamh) will both be older together. Did that make sense lol?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Makes perfect sense bailey. Aw baby trumps haha

I think I'd be happy with just one as I'm not getting any younger, but who knows :shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

Anyone watching strictly?


----------



## SATH

Aw mrs d making up for the food youve missed last few weeks. Bet you spoilt your little sis! 

Bailey totally get your thinking. My sister had to break all the rules, fight to get ears pierced and then i got them done. Dont kniw how we didnt kill each other we fought so bad. I had to look after my brother loads probably why we are close now cos he was 3 when our parents split. Poor lad i dressed him up, cut his hair and painted his nails


----------



## SATH

Watchin last nights strictly we have to forward thru brucie or my oh gets so cross!!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: sath I love it, your very own doll :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha my hubby doesn't like it either, he's gone to his man cave (garage)


----------



## baileybubs

I'm recording it mrs d coz I've not watched last nights yet. Sometimes I get a bit bored with it so I have to be able to fast forward some bits!

Aw bless your little brother Sath! My brother was a little demon (now he's just a bit of a twerp) so I could never have done anything like that to him! We are so different though me and my brother, and yet sometimes very similar. We are both very independent but he is "I will do what I want when I want" and I'm more "I can look after myself so don't need your help" kind of independent.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I must be like a man then lol! I've just got a short attention span lol!


----------



## SATH

Lol man cave mrs d. My oh would be running from the spiders in the garage! He'll just about watch it but bruce is a step too far apparently. Yep i had my very own doll my friends and i loved it! 

Bailey you sound like me very indepedent. My sister is very bossy and im very laid back nothing alike at all! Baby trumps you gotta love that bet they smell sweeter than puppy farts - clear a room!!


----------



## baileybubs

I can't understand though why her trumps have gotten smellier as she got older coz she still has the same food lol! Not looking forward to once she's properly eating lol!

Hehe that's where I think we'd differ Sath coz I am so not laid back lol, I am a really high maintainance kind of person which I fully admit lol, but my df is so laid back he's horizontal lol so we balance each other out.


----------



## SATH

Good on you embrace your high maintenance!! 

How strange that her trumps are getting smelly only going to get worse!!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I make myself laugh sometimes with how much I panic and worry and stress, my df is just like "it'll be reet" whereas I'm there thinking "how will be reet we need to sort this and that and then I've got to do such and such.....blah blah blah" lol! I annoy myself! Think df has learned to tune me out!


----------



## baileybubs

Ahahaha I just watched Dave Myers dance, so funny!


----------



## MrsDuck

Dave Myers was brilliant, he was lovin it! 

This X factor 6 seat process is cruel


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm under strict orders not to watch X factor til df comes home boo! Plus I'm still watching strictly lol! I thought it was cruel that they had to do 2 auditions too, just another way of eeking out the shows so it was on Saturdays and Sundays. I've been getting really annoyed this series lol, coz there seems to be different rules for different people. One girl forgot her words 3 times but was allowed to continue and got through, whereas someone else messed up asked for a second chance and Gary said no this was your chance you need to get it right first time!
And what's with all the people coming back?! You had your chance jog on!! (I've only had one glass of wine and I'm on my soap box haha!)


----------



## MrsDuck

I promise not to tell you the results then.

I've had a nightmare with my bread :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no what happened to it?


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I agree with the 6 seat thing being cruel! Making swaps seems so mean when a girl thinks they are through, so unfair!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so ill :( I've spent all night and this morning with a banging headache and throwing up, I've just crawled out of bed and managed a bit of cereal, but I'm going back to bed :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear mrs d! I hope you feel better soon, maybe try a cold compress to help your headache


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh mrs d I had some pretty horrid headaches in pregnancy, they totally suck when you can't take anything. Sleep if you can and drink lots of water xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks, my headache is still there but nowhere near as bad. I've just got up again, finally feeling a little better but dreading eating :sick: I hope I feel better for work tomorrow 

I hope you've all had a better Sunday than me :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sounds like you've had a rubbish Sunday mrs d. Glad your head is a little better and hope you manage to eat something and keep it down Hun! 

We've had quite a relaxing day, just chilling mainly. Doing a bit of tidying, nothing much really. Although today I decided that Emilia needs to get used to having her naps in her cot so I have had to spend 45 mins each time getting her to sleep! But hopefully she'll get used to it and it will get easier!


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies hope ur all ok..x

Mrs d hope u are feeling better Hun. Xx

Cupcake hows zack doing?x

Bailey is Emilia sleeping any better Hun?xx

I've been so busy hav lots of bdays so been out shopping and had a baby shower yesterday. Dh is off too so been trying to spend time with him. 

Oh and ladies :witch: is here :happydance: she came today :holly:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl yay for the witch finally showing her face, I'm glad you are out of limbo :) 

I feel much better today thanks but I've got the snappies from hell, everyone had better stay out of my way

Did any of you suffer from a constant bitter taste in your mouth, it's horrible. I've googled and it seems to be very common during pregnancy but non of the tips for getting rid of it works


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah everything tastes different because of it, it was horrible. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies how are you all today? I've had a fairly busy day today, did my volunteering which I enjoyed more this week. I didn't really enjoy the last couple of weeks as I don't like the woman who works there that I work across from. She seems ok but has a bit of a negative view of some of the old ladies I phone up, saying about one that "oh yeah she always lies she's got so much help and visitors but she'll tell you she has none. She like to play the system" whether it's true or not I just thought it was rather nasty to say about a 91 year old woman who was in the army and not so long ago lost her husband, whether she lies or not is irrelevant, my job is to chat to her once a week and she could tell me she's the Queen for all I care. Thankfully she wasn't in today and I had a lovely long chat with this 91 year old without any negative comments!

Then we went for an early tea with matts mate and wife and their 1 year old which was fun. And now df is putting her to bed.

Oh and I will be an Aunty again soon!

Mrs d I didn't have that taste but my mum said she always had a metallic taste and nothing worked for her either, she just kept brushing her teeth apparently. 

Cheryl how are you and Leo today? Yay for the witch finally arriving!


----------



## baileybubs

baileybubs said:


> Then we went for an early tea with matts mate and wife and their 1 year old which was fun. And now df is putting her to bed!

And by "her" I of course mean Emilia not his mates wife lol, read that back to myself and it sounded so wrong lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Can you believe Emilia is 6 months old on Saturday??


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow 6 months already, time flies. Glad you had a good day and is sil still being induced today? Ooooh and df is off now for 2 weeks isn't he? 

Everything tastes wrong its yuck. I can't drink apple juice coz it tastes off like its fermenting :( even after I brush my teeth it's back 5 mins later


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah she went in this morning I think. Although an hour ago BIL put on fb that nothing happening yet. I hope she has a better experience than I did! But they won't be rushing it like they did for me so hopefully it will go better! 

And yay df off for 2 weeks I'm so happy! Had 2 good days so far and feels great to know he's not back in work tomorrow! 

Eurgh sorry that taste won't go Hun. How's the sickness been today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw 6 months already can't believe how fast time is going.. We just went for lunch then asda nothing too exciting..x

Aw mrs d sorry but it will stay for a while all the bad bits in pregnancy are so worth it Hun..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I suppose it was 6 months ago df had more than a week off in one go, it must be nice to all be able to do stuff together :) 

The sickness has been fine today but it normally starts just as i'm thinking of going to bed, so there's still time haha

Cheryl I forgot to ask how your night out went??

Bugger sounds like I'm just going to have to put up with the yuck taste :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it was good mrs d but Leo wasn't behaving for daddy he said he almost phoned me to come home. Wots ur plans today mrs d?x

Bailey are u putting Emilia onto cow n gate 3 now she's 6 months?x


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm glad he wasn't as good as gold for daddy, now he knows what you have to put up with each day ;) 

I love your new avatar :) 

It's been a long busy day at work today :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I love your new avatar too cheryl! How's AF treating you? Hope she's not being too nasty!

Mrs d sorry you've had such a hard day. How many days now til the scan? I'm so excited!!!

Me and df have been having a massive clear out today, it's been tiring but so good to kind of be doing something together lol! 
We are now watching Taken 2. Ooh and I took a load of clothes to one of those cash for clothes stores, got £10 for them so told df we could treat ourselves to wine and beers, he had 95p change and the woman at the counter asked was he not getting a scratch card so he said no I'm trying to be good plus only got 95p. She said have one anyway I'll put the 5p in and he won £10! Now I don't condone buying scratch cards but I guess it was good for a change we are still £10 up lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and no Cheryl we are still using original c&g for now. She seems ok on it, I don't see the difference between that and number 3 plus she's still not actually eating anything else at the mo, more moving it around her mouth and spitting it out haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha you and df have been quite lucky on scratch cards :) 
I bet you feel better for your sort out

Are you an aunty yet? 

It's been a good day at work today I've really enjoyed myself, it's how work used to be every day, it's just been long and tiring for my preggo body haha

My scan is a week tomorrow eeek!


----------



## baileybubs

No not an Aunty again yet! About 3 hours ago we heard that nothing's happening yet. Think by tomorrow they'll put her on the drip....maybe sooner but we are kind of out of the loop, to be expected coz they can't exactly keep everyone up to date, just keep asking MIL what's going on lol!
I'm on tenterhooks though!

Yay for being busier though, makes the day go by better! And so excited for your scan now, just one week yay!

Feel much better for the clearing deffo. And yes the scratch cards have been kind lol, but that's when you know you have to stop getting them isn't it, only so much luck lol!

Taken 2 was awesome by the way!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good that mil is keeping you posted

I liked taken so I'll probably like the second one too

I'm slightly nervous as I still don't think I've found baby on the Doppler :( I know it's still quite early but lots of others on YouTube seem to have found it that aren't as far as me


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't worry mrs d it's still really early to find baby, don't forget how tiny that little duckling is and could be anywhere too. What I used to do was just lie with the doppler on my tummy and I would push it in downwards towards my pelvis and just move it really really slowly (minuscule movements) and sometimes it would take a good 15-20 mins at least to find her. And I only bought mine at 12 weeks so it must be even harder at just 9 weeks. That little duckling is just snuggling away somewhere.


----------



## MrsDuck

Where abouts on my stomach should I be looking? How low down and how high up?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

Bailey hope you are an auntie by now! Hope you're enjoying your time off with df even if it is just sorting stuff out!

Mrs d try super low, like on your hairline. Put the probe in one place, press quite firmly and move it on the spot so you've covered all angles. But please don't worry if you can't find it, midwifes don't even check the hb until 16 weeks cos it's so hard to find them!

Cheryl you take Leo to baby sensory don't you, I'm taking Zach for a taster session next weds.

Well I just went for my midwife discharge and my little sausage is now just shy of 10 lbs! Quite excited to get to break into the next size up clothes soon! Dr has put my on a drug called domperidone as my milk was starting to disappear and this morning I woke up engorged like the day my milk first came in! Amazing stuff, gotta put some work in with pumping now tho to maintain it.....hard work.

Missing chatting to you guys loads, just so hard to find the time at the mo, hopefully once hubby's back at work next week I'll have more time xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I love how you will have more time to come on here once dh is back at work haha! I'm the same when df is off don't get much chance to come on. 

Cupcake me and Emilia are starting sensory sessions next week too! Looking forward to it but I've had to change my volunteering because of it! To be honest I'm still not loving the volunteer work.

Mrs d yeah do what cupcake says, dead low down coz your uterus will still be under your pelvic bone.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaargh thanks ladies I don't think I've been dopplering low enough :) 

Aw that will be nice, sensory groups sound good :) 

Yay for your milk supply pump pump pump and whoo hoo for a good weight gain for Zach :) 

Bailey is it still nice to have df off or are you ready for him to go back to work now haha


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Bailey aw does she? Leo's a grubber scoffs everything lol... Yeah for a clear out we need to do one badly. Xx

Mrs d it's still so early don't panic. Not long till ur scan.x

Cupcake yip sensors great but I think Leo is starting to get a bit bored at some of the activity s but he is very alert. X

Well today we went shopping hubby wanted to treat me to a dress but I cudnt find one so he said for me to book a massage so nice of him. He also put £100 into Leo's account oh and I got my half of Leo's Xmas we said we wud spent £50 each on him so I got the toys and hubby's going to get him a snow suit and trainers. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah mrs d really low down, hope you find it but don't worry if you don't!

Yeah bailey I dunno why I don't find time when he's about but I seem busier, think it's cos I'm cleaning up after 2 kids! Looking fwd to him going back, I just sat down to pump and he'd put on grand theft auto like a minute b4 while I was putting washing in so I've had to sit here pumping watching him play that crap, like pumping isn't dull enough, grrrr.

We've been and had the free photoshoot at venture this Pm that we got with Zachs pram, I just know I'm gonna love all the pics and they are soooo expensive.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope still can't find anything faster than 141-145 which I don't think is fast enough, panicking a little, I can't wait til next Wednesday now

What a bugger cupcake, I think I'm quite lucky hubby doesn't do computer games or football yay

Aw those professional photos are going to be gorgeous, get your plastic ready ;) 

Cheryl that's great news sounds like hubby is finally stepping up to the plate yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I promise you when I used to use it Zach was always around the 135-140 mark, 141 is not low. You have the sono line right? Which setting do you use it on?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup that's the one the sonoline b. I use it on setting 1


----------



## MrsDuck

I watch you tube and everyone seems to get around 165


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine was never that fast, and babies heart rate goes up and down which it should. Try setting 3, that gives am average. Does it sound like a train or a galloping horse? Or a whooshing?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll try mode 3. It doesn't really sound like either, it just sounds like my heartbeat but faster


----------



## cupcake1981

Then that's probably baby! Your heart wouldn't be going at 141 beats a min, so it must be baby or the placenta, and if baby wasn't ok, placenta wouldn't be doing anything xx

I've just ordered Zachs Christmas outfits from next, 2 Xmas baby gros and an elf outfit! Got him a pumpkin baby gro yesterday for Halloween to!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's true I hadn't thought of that :) 

Aw that sounds so cute, we will need to see pics when he wears them :) 

Are you having a quiet family Christmas or going to parents?


----------



## cupcake1981

It sounds like you are finding something baby related. 

I have no idea what's happening at Xmas yet. I think my sister offered to do Xmas this year but that was before she knew shed be 6 months preg! My mum refuses she says it's too stressful to have all the kids at hers! What do you do?


----------



## MrsDuck

I take it in turns with my aunt each year and it's her turn this year yay. There are 10 of us, we take all the presents to hers or mine and cook Christmas Day and then again on Boxing Day. After lunch all the men then tend to fall asleep on the sofas and the ladies and kids play games

It's nice but a quiet Christmas would also be good :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I would love to do Xmas at ours but our dining table is in storage since the spare room became a nursery! x


----------



## MrsDuck

I enjoy it but I find the men (who don't cook all year) including my hubby all want to interfere with my cooking and as I move from one bit of the kitchen to the next and back again, heat under the saucepans etc get turned down aaaaaaargh oh and everyone likes their veg doing differently so I end up doing boiled, steamed and roast veg, just in case I don't have enough to do haha

If you want to do Christmas can you cook but at your mums house? We used to all go to my nans but she couldn't cope with that much cooking anymore, but still wanted to have the presents etc at hers, so me and my aunt used to take it in turns to cook but at her house


----------



## cupcake1981

Me and my mum have cooked Xmas dinner together for years, she won't have it at her house now cos she finds all the kids being there too stressful, altho I think it's just Zach this year and he's no trouble yet!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's a shame :( 
Zach will love all the tree lights and sparkly things this year, but next year will be brilliant with him :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he loves looking at lights, I can't wait for Xmas this year, was so depressed last Xmas thinking we'd never have a baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

What a difference a year makes hey, I was getting upset this time last year too as I was still waiting for my radioactive iodine treatment. A year has gone so fast, I can't believe it's October again already. 

I'm convinced I'm having a boy too. I really wanted a girl but seeing you, Cheryl and poppy with your boys I don't mind either way now :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I know, when you're in the thick of loads of crap you never think things will ever be better do you. 

Maybe you are, you've been quite sick huh. I love having a boy so much, he's such a snuggler. I'd even go so far as to say i don't mind if no 2 is a boy to, if he's anything like Zach!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

All this talk of Xmas is making me feel very festive lol! 

Mrs d I agree with cupcake 141 is perfect heartrate, Emilia's was always around 140. It was even as low as 120 sometimes. 

I have no idea what we are doing for Christmas yet, all depends on what df may or may not be working. 

Lol I would have loved a boy first and was convinced I was having a boy and now I'm so so glad I had a girl and would love another girl for number 2! But would also equally love it if it were a boy, it's weird as I always thought I'd love 2 boys!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey! I'm so excited for Xmas this year, I know Zach won't know what's going on but I'll still do all the Christmassy kiddie things with him like take him to see Santa!

I have a question, we have ordered Zachs crib for out bedroom as he will soon grow out if his moses. When we don't have the moses in the living room anymore, what will I do with him all day? He has a chair, and jungle gym and a playmat and toys, but where will he sleep in the day?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm looking forward to Christmas too, even more as I'm not cooking haha. 

No idea cupcake, I suppose as long as he's lying flat ie not in a seat it doesn't really matter. Have you got a travel cot that you can put up in the lounge? 

I'm going to have do many questions for you lot once this baby is here haha

Where is sath she's very quiet recently I hope she's ok


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's the thing, he has to be flat, can't even lie him in his chair all day.

I bet Sath is having a little break after her hospital appointment, Sath we hope you are ok love, we're here for you xxx

It's wet and horrid here so were staying in, am experimenting with me peanut butter cookie recipe!

Are you working today mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah but only for another half hour then I'm off to the hospital to have my thyroid levels checked again


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck! Is the scan next week? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah next Wednesday eeek!


----------



## cupcake1981

So exciting, at almost 11 weeks will look like a bubba!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm a bit nervous, I just hope everything is ok. I just almost told my colleague who is leaving tomorrow as its just us two in the office but didn't want to jinx it


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Do you not have a carry cot section on your pram that detaches that you can put Zach in during the day cupcake? That's what we did sometimes, it's bigger than the Moses basket. Or we put her on pillows on the sofa. But she was ok in her Moses basket til about 10 weeks. 

Mrs d don't be nervous Hun I'm sure it will be fine and you will see that gorgeous little bubba wriggling away!

Yeah Sath I hope you are ok Hun :hugs: 

I'm an Aunty again! He was born this morning, 7lb 3oz which is pretty good seen as she was only just 37 weeks! No idea how he was born or seen a picture or anything but just that both he and SIL are doing well. 

I had my first shift back at work today! And doing a 2-10 tomorrow! Trying to earn a bit of money whilst I can get those KIT days. Plus I miss working! Funny how I couldn't wait to go on mat leave and now I'm happy to be back at work lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah congrats bailey! I take it you don't know a name or anything? 7lb 3 is a good weight! I'm so glad Zach came early he could have been 9 1/2 lb if he's been really late!

Mrs d bailey is right don't worry about your scan it will be great!! And I'm pretty sure what you're hearing in the Doppler is the duckling!

It's no nice you are enjoying your kit days bailey. The thought of working again and leaving Zach all day already upsets me! I don't want someone else to look after my boy when I'm at miserable at work! x


----------



## baileybubs

His name is Harrison, which I love! It's one of my favourite names! Not sure on the middle name though, Valiant. But I think it's more because it means brave, and they have been so brave throughout this whole pregnancy and with the loss of their daughter. Her middle name was Hope so I think that's a key thing to them. 

It's bizarre how much I'm dying to know about everything and what's going on now, don't know if they are still in hospital or not! I've found out that it was a forceps delivery though. You know I don't think I know of anyone recently that hasn't had to have an assisted birth if some sort! Weird isn't it? Wonder if that says something about our health care system or just bad luck for us all!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I was working with another girl who went off on mat leave a few months before me today and she feels the same as me, she asked if coming to work feels more like a day off and it does lol! Not that mind of course being at home with Emilia but it's nice to have adult conversation with someone other than df lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm really pleased for them, I bet they are relieved that he's here and healthy.

I'm glad you had a good day at work, I bet everyone was pleased to have you back too :) 

Cupcake have you any idea when you'll go back to work?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah it was nice people seem to have missed me lol, don't know why I was a right bossy boots (I was in a senior position before maternity). 

Yeah I think the whole family is massively relieved! I can't wait to see a pic of him but nothing so far, I don't know if he's in the NICU or not though.

How does maternity work for you mrs d? Will you get any pay or anything?


----------



## MrsDuck

Only the government pay, a couple of hundred pounds a week, I'm technically self employed

I bet you keep checking their FB just in case they post something :) 

Is it January you go back bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

I do keep checking fb lol! I get the idea they won't put a pic if him on there though, don't know why I get that idea, think it's coz most people have put their pics up within a few hours lol!

Government pay is £136.78 a week mrs d (not fab but much better than some counties).

Yeah I officially go back in January but will be picking up shifts from now on.


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah that's a lovely name, and a cool Middle name. Boo for forceps tho, I preferred the idea of c section than forceps!! I know what you mean, Tawn is pretty much the only one out of us all that had a lovely birth! At least half of us have had c sections! 

Mrs d I won't go back until September/October next year. Whether that's to my current job or not I don't know! I want to do something different my job makes me miserable!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah i think it would be a great opportunity for a new job cupcake you really don't like your job do you? I am lucky that I love my job, just hate the management sometimes and the way it's run. I love what I actually do and the people I look after.

I am kinda jealous they chose the name Harrison but then I don't think I'd have convinced df to use it for us anyway so now I get to have a nephew called Harrison instead! Plus I'm relieved they didn't call him Ethan!

I'm so excited for yor scan mrs d!! Can't wait!

Cupcake how's the pumping going? Is the domperidone still doing its good work?


----------



## MrsDuck

I will be pooping myself when labour arrives after all your horrendous stories :( 

Aw at least you've still got Ethan :) 

Oh god we've got to come up with names!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sorry mrs d don't mean to freak you out, but just remember it can't be all that bad because I actually can't wait to do it all again, and I'm even really hoping for a vbac too. And if you look at the odds seen as so many of us have had assisted labours it's about time another one of us didn't so i reckon that's you mrs d!


----------



## baileybubs

Have you thought of any names?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a few girls names but no boys names. I think me and hubby are going to struggle to agree on a name haha but as all of you lot did too you know what I'm up against

I'm not worried, I can't wait :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d labour is not that bad I promise you. I would say I enjoyed mine (that tens and gas and air was amazing), yes it's intense but as long as you breathe and take each contraction as it comes along it will fly by. I was terrified and thought I wouldn't cope but i did and want to go through labour again, I don't want another section!!

Bailey the pumping is still tedious, not as much milk again today. So frustrating. I'm getting one feed a day off and that's with 3/4 half hour pumping sessions. Don't even know if it's worth it tbh x


----------



## MrsDuck

Will Zach take a boob at all now? :( 
What a bugger about your supply :( 

I'm not too bad with pain, I managed ok with my surgeries and radiotherapy :)
You watch I'm be desperate for an epidural haha


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't really try him with boob now it's too stressful for us both and I don't even leak when he crys now :(. 

You will be fine after all your surgeries, you must be a pro with pain!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I only went for the epidural coz I was induced and it just all hit me in one go like one continuous contraction lol, I'd like to hope that if I get a natural labour next time it won't seem as hard hitting so I can build up my adrenaline and use a tens to help me cope! By the time I got gas and air last time I just couldn't even focus on using it so it was pointless lol! Like I say I hope that's the case and not just that I was a wuss lol!

Aw poop about the breast feeding cupcake :-( it's so much harder than you can ever imagine, I know people say it can be hard at first but you never realise just how unnatural it can seem (why is something that is so good for baby and mum so hard to establish?!). Maybe it is easier for others though I don't know.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm different to you ladies, I don't really want to breast feed, I'll give it a go coz I know I should and it will give all the extra nutrients baby needs but I can't see me doing it for long :( I think you've done amazingly cupcake :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Breastfeeding is sooooo hard, it's supposed to be the most natural thing in the world but it's so tough! Hubby has said to me several times in my down moments about BFing that that's why there's so much support out there for it, and there really is, is because it's just so hard and so many women fail at it. There's a lot of pressure in the hospital from the midwives to bf, so even if you do it there so baby gets colostrum and then switch to formula once home then baby's had the good stuff. You'll definitely get more sleep and have a more contented baby if you formula feed to!

The only reason I didn't have an epidural was cos I was so worried about forceps I was being a stubborn moo and refused to have it! Then I got up the point where even tho I was in a world of pain I was a bit like well I've got this far may as well carry on! Zach was back to back to so I think the tens helped with that.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've seen friends be at the end of their tether with bfing and then switch to formula and they are different people, parents and babies coz everyone is getting more sleep and everyone is happier

The thought of a needle in my spine makes me think nooooo. Being chopped open doesn't bother me though, is that weird? Haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep that's exactly the way it was for us. As soon as Zach had a bottle he went to sleep after screaming for hours cos he was hungry. It's weird tho cos still I find myself making excuses for myself for giving it up when I talk to midwives or whatever which I really don't have to do as I gave it a good shot! 

The spinal was the worst part of the section. That and the catheter going in as I wasn't quite numb there yet, ouch!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No need to make excuses at all hun, you have tried everything, you've done brilliantly. Zach just isn't going to be a boob man ;) 

Yuck I hadn't thought about a catheter :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah the catheter sucks!!! 

He would literally pound his fists against my boob trying to get away from it, not a boob fan at all!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Emilia was just so impatient with it and continuously writhing around coz she couldn't get any milk straight away coz she couldn't get a proper latch. You've deffo done so well cupcake, I couldn't have lasted as long as you have. 
I think the pressure to do it is so strong too, I have a few friends who always tell me how amazing it is and you just need to get through the first few weeks, but I think it can be easier or harder for different women and babies. The relief I felt when I gave Emilia her first bottle of formula was amazing, she was so happy and content after and so was I. I'd given her little bits beforehand and whatever I had managed to pump from my one working boob haha! But it wasn't enough! Funnily she is still such and impatient little eater, and impatient in general actually, she's got that bad trait from me lol!

I didn't feel the epidural at all, she was sticking me with needles for over half an hour and I was in so much pain and concentrating so much on sitting still that I didn't feel a thing lol! I sometimes wish I hadn't had it coz I think it slowed my labour, but I couldn't move anyway to have an active labour coz of all the monitoring which was disappointing. 

What are your name ideas mrs d or do you not want to say?


----------



## baileybubs

AF took me by surprise this morning! Worked out I must have O'd on cd16, I did get an almost positive opk that day, must have just missed the surge!

How is everyone today?


----------



## cupcake1981

That's good sounds like your cycles are nice and regular! When did you get your first AF after birth? 

Tired.....Zach was screaming for food at 6:30 almost an hour earlier than he was supposed to want it, so fed him, then my boobs starting leaking everywhere cos he was crying (first time in ages!) so had to pump. Just going back to bed for an hour!!


----------



## baileybubs

I got mine exactly 6 weeks pp but that was the same day I started taking the cerazette and I didn't get AF til the afternoon so I'm unsure if the cerazette had any effect. 

Aw Hun, hope you get another hours sleep! I've been up since 6am with Emilia, she didn't wake in the night for a change last night woohoo! I'm hoping to get an hour nap later coz I'm working later. 

That's good that you got some more milk coming through when he cried though!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your cycles are nice and regular leading up to you starting to ttc again :) 
Yay for a good nights sleep bailey 

Cupcake sorry for a pants nights sleep, I hope you've managed a nap

I likes names that you can't really shorten like ruby, darcey, Amy, Lilly but I don't think it's a girl anyway, I've no idea on boys names apart from Rhys but dh hates that.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I got another hour or so! Lovely. 

Hope work is ok, you're lucky you enjoy it!

Mrs d you ok today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I love those names mrs d, I always felt cheated having a name no one could shorten so will give my babies names you can! Don't have a middle name either so they'll all have those to!

Sleep wasn't to bad, standard really just an early wake up call. Zach is pretty good at night geverally.


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you got another hour. Yup I'm at work today but everyone else hasn't turned up as they were at a drinks event last night (I made excuses not to go for obvious reasons). It's going to be a long day :( but thankfully it's Friday :)


----------



## MrsDuck

No middle name! Mine's Emily

My aunt named my cousin Oliver and hates the name olly but of course that's what everyone calls him haha


----------



## baileybubs

Aw they are lovely names! I'm the same as you cupcake coz my name can't be shortened (well it can but then it's even weirder and people look at you like you have 3 heads lol). So that's why I love Emilia, she can be Emilia or Emmy or Millie or even Lia if she wants lol! But then next baby will probably be Ethan or Niamh neither of which I think you can really shorten. 

My middle name is Marie (no surprise those of you who know me on fb lol). 

My nephew is in the NICU :-( he had the cord wrapped round his throat and apparently my BIL had to basically make them do something to get him out coz he was having decels but they were stalling taking her to theatre (which they think is coz they had other emergencies). His heartrate is quite rapid apparently and they are gonna x ray his chest. This sucks, after everything they've been through why can't they just have had a healthy baby who could go home with them :cry: I just hope he recovers quickly and it's not something serious.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's awful, talk about adding to their stress :( I hope he recovers quickly and can go home with them soon


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey that's awful about your nephew. I hope he's better very soon, he's in the best place so im sure hell be just fine. Annoying that your bil had to make them take her down after all they've been through previously!! You'd think they'd make her a priority! 

I always feel cheated that I don't have a middle name, I have all sorts of stupid stuff I call Zach but mainly I call him sausage, no idea why but have done since he was born!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sausage :) 

I'm still on my own at work and fed up :(


----------



## MrsDuck

You can tell its the weekend, it's so quiet on here ;) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d how are you today? We have been busy sorting out stuff for a car boot tomorrow, it's amazing how much junk we have! Just hope we make some money!

What you up to this weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm impressed bailey, I haven't got the patience to do a car boot, I just end up giving my junk to charity. I hope you make lots tomorrow :) 

I've just been doing lots of washing and cleaning the house ready for hubby's parents coming over next week. I'm shattered now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Well normally I would just take it to charity shops buy with my maternity pay almost up and cost of moving etc we are gonna see if we can make anything. Anything we don't sell will go to the charity shops. Plus may as well take the opportunity of df being off work too lol!

Aw Hun don't over do it with tidying and stuff! Is it weds your scan too? So you can show your in laws the scan of your little duckling!!

We finally saw a pic of our nephew today! He's gorgeous, loads of hair like Emilia but lighter colour. He's hopefully gonna be able to go home tomorrow yay!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah scan is Wednesday, I can't wait just so I know one way or the other if all is ok.

Oh that's great news. Is your sil already at home?


----------



## baileybubs

As far as I know she's still in hospital, but I'm not 100% sure. Coz of breastfeeding she might be allowed to stay in but I don't know if that's what she's doing.

Aw I bet you are so nervous Hun, but don't panic coz I'm sure that little duckling is fine and wriggling away in there. Keep positive Hun, as hard as it can be, this is your rainbow I really do believe that :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that must be awful, that you are able to go home but baby has to stay in hospital :( 

Thanks hun, I'm hoping like cupcake says if it's not baby I'm hearing on the Doppler then it's placenta but either way it indicates everything is ok. Well that thought is keeping me positive, plus the fact I still have sensitive nips, yuck taste in my mouth and sicky feeling :) 

I've had a busy day, on top of all the cleaning and washing, I've made a cake :)


----------



## baileybubs

Wow not a single post all day! What's going on ladies lol!!

Sath I hope you are ok Hun you've been very quiet :flower:

Mrs d what kind of cake did you make? Was it yummy? 

Cupcake how's Zach been this weekend? When does dh go back to work is it tomorrow? 

Cheryl can you believe Emilia is 6 months and Leo nearly is?? How fast has that gone?!! How's weaning coming along for you? Emilia loves sucking on toast and got to grips with a banana today! She's still not actually swallowing anything though lol, not even purées!

Cath hope you are well Hun and the wedding planning is all coming along well!

Fletch don't know if you still read on here every now and again, how's NTNP going? Hope you are finding it more relaxing and you and dh are well

Amy how's the beautiful Emily doing? I love all your pics of her she's such a doll! I love her helping you with the garlic press

Hope everyone else is ok! 

I've had such a busy but lovely day! We did a car boot and made £75 with just junk! But the cost was £10 for the stall and we spent £10 on food and really crap coffee so next time I will be more prepared! Plus I caused an issue with traffic on exiting haha, still not a confident driver lol!
Then we went for an Indian buffet meal for df's bday and it was fab, Emilia was so good!! I took toast and a banana and a bottle ready made so I was prepared lol!! She loves her cousins and they were all fussing over her, it was so cute. 
And now df has gone out to play pool and I'm chilling with some wine!

What's everyone else been up to?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey chick I kno months its flying by. Yeah he's eating about 10 spoonfuls of porridge in the morning veg and fruit at lunch and veg and desert at tea time he's a prope grubber but hav to fight with him with every bottle he hates it. U sound like u hav had a lovely day we went to the shops tomorrow we are going to go swimming. X


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh have you been swimming before? We are going to go this week too whilst df is still off work. I am taking Emilia to a sensory session tomorrow, really looking forward to it (so best not drink too much of this wine tonight haha!). It's df's birthday but I figure we can go as it's 9.45-10.45 and leave him to have a long lie in. 

Did you get anything nice when shopping or was it just good shopping? Do you purée all Leo's food? I'm still trying to do BLW but mixing a bit of purées in with it too as there's only so many things I can give her that she can hold so don't want it to get too much of the same (too much toast lol!)


----------



## MrsDuck

I know!! Not a single post :( 

Sounds like you had a good day, well done on the £75 :) and happy birthday to your df. I was only saying to my hubby yesterday that its a shame we haven't got and buffet Indian or Chinese here :( I bet that was yummy and aw bless Emilia for being so good

My cake was a Victoria sandwich with half normal and half chocolate with a creamy chocolate filling and choc flakes on top, so naughty ;) 

Well we have grated in the food processor loads of apples from my nans garden and then pressed them (I bought hubby a fruit press last Christmas) and we have a Demi-John of pressed juice which hubby is making into cider

I've done a bit of gardening too today, wow it's been hot outside, I can't believe it's October!


----------



## MrsDuck

What if they poo in the pool?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol we have got special swim nappies for Emilia mrs d, don't know how they differ from normal nappies though lol!

Wow that's quite a lot of apple juice for cider! I love proper homemade scrumpy cider! Warm cider is lovely too!
Your cake sounds delish too! Wish I could bake a bit better, I've still not progressed from cupcakes and brownies lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh you're a prune mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm a prune :) too much time spent in the sun ;) 

Mmm I love brownies but I always seem to overcook and they just end up being chocolate cake

Must be less absorbent but added nets to catch the lumps ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh and I went to George and bought a lovely coat and a non wired bra. My boobs seem huge already I got a size bigger 36f but I'm still bursting out of it


----------



## baileybubs

A hahahaha I proper lol'd then, Bailey looked at me like I was crazy lol! Let's hope they work and do catch the lumps, how embarrassing if it didn't??!


----------



## baileybubs

I got mine from George too. Just some comfy bras with no wires, think I looked like I had saggy :holly: wearing them but they were comfy haha! That's the problem with big boobs isn't it, everyone used to tell me they were jealous and wish they had bigger boobs like me but now they just seem saggy to me lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be stuck now though I could only find up to an f cup. This is definitely a disadvantage to having big :holly: to begin with. I thought about sports bras but they are too tight really


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's impossible to find above an F cup in normal shops isn't it? I hate the fact that when I look for bras I have to look for which styles they have in my size (which are few and far between) rather than see a style I like and get that one! And specialist shops are so expensive!

Yeah sports bras are too tight, I just got comfort bras.


----------



## CherylC3

Lol I use little swimmers. I use sachets and jars now Hun I started with the purée doing my own veg but the jars are easier. Been swimming a few times now awu will love sensory. X

Mrs d yeah or the bras I've got saggy pancakes I defo want a boob job after baby no 2. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw saggy pancakes, what will mine be balls in socks :( 

I know, I looked at maternity bras online but so expensive and I don't know how much bigger they are going to get

Do they have a net at the side of the baby pool just in case a lump escapes?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm normally a 36e so I normally don't have much of a problem off the shelf but I'm going to struggle with 36g's


----------



## MrsDuck

The one I got was marketed as a 'post surgery' bra, it's nice and comfy


----------



## baileybubs

As long as it's comfy mrs d that's all that matters lol. Don't worry they do go back to size, just saggier so even more in need of support lol!

I'm watching Pirates of the Carribean at Worlds End. I love this film! Df is still out, no idea when he'll be home so it's a bit weird, I don't feel like I'd sleep if I went to bed coz I'd just be wondering when he's gonna be home and if he's gonna be drunk and make loads of noise!


----------



## baileybubs

Why are the rules different for mums and dads? When I go on a night out (which is once in a blue moon!) I somehow still end up getting up with Emilia in the morning and suffer a hangover whilst looking after a 6 month old. Last night df for very drunk, kept getting up to be sick so woke Emilia who I had to settle again (thankfully she was very good and went back to sleep after half an hour). He then snored all night and kept waking me, and then I'm the one who gets up with her this morning. I don't mind of course coz she slept til 7am and has been brilliant, but how come I get up with her when I go out but he gets a lie in! Different rules for mums and dads lol!

I'm currently trying to get her to nap before we go to the sensory session, looking forward to it (once I find the place it's at lol!).

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey whatever the situation mums always end up doing more than dads, it's just the way it is!!

Hubby goes back to work today.....flying solo for the first time got a whole day.....altho my mum will be here at 10:30 lol so not quite alone. She's excited cos she gets to look after him for an hour while I go to the dentist! 

Am so tired, night feed at 4 took over 2 hours......woke at 3:45 to warm bottle, he did t wake til 4:50, got it in to him, nappy and clothes change, put him back to bed.....only for him to do a huge poop 15 mins later....got back to bed at 6 :(


----------



## baileybubs

You'd think I'd be used to the different rules by now wouldn't you cupcake lol? Oh well I don't like it when he's tired anyway he's a right grumpus with lack of sleep so I guess it works out better for us all in the long run lol!!

Aw Hun the long awake times are awful aren't they? Night wakes are ok if the don't last too long, bet you are shattered. Do you set an alarm for his night feeds? I just used to wait til she woke and then made up the bottle as quick as I could, are you using breast milk in the night? 
Is he awake again now or can you manage a nap? Maybe your mum could let you have a couple of hours sleep today. Bless her my mum loves looking after Emilia on her own, it's great coz it gives them time to bond doesn't it?

Yikes dentist! I hate dentists, mainly coz they are so arrogant and rude, I'm nt bothered by the actual dental work! I really need to go sort out my teeth, I've still not had that one removed that was infected!


----------



## cupcake1981

I would wake for him to wake but Zach goes from fast asleep to screaming like he's being murdered in 2 minutes when he's hungry, and it takes 8 mins to warm his bottle lol! 

I hate dentists to, I'm such a baby about going. They always hurt me!

Enjoy sensory, I can't wait to go on Wednesday.

I won't get a nap today, not with mum here, got to get used to night feeds now hubby's back at work!

Yeah I let hubby have so many lie ins when he was off via he was so insufferable when he was tired.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like an eventful night for you both :( 

Me and hubby are both grumpy when tired so it's going to be interesting haha

I hope flying solo isn't to exhausting for you cupcake, I bet dh isn't looking forward to going back to work today either

We've got birds roosting in our roof and every morning when the sun comes up it sounds like elephants on the roof. They are preparing me for early wake up calls with baby I suppose.

2 days to go eeeek! I'm scared :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Scan will be all good mrs d!

Enjoy sleep while you can still get it!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm not 100% what I think of the sensory session. She does it in terms though and there's 2 weeks left of this term, she said if I pay for the term today (remaining 2 weeks was £9) I'd get this week free so that's what I've done, I'll see what I think after the next 2 sessions. It's held in a posh area and there are some quite well off mummies there, some of which are a bit cliquey, but a couple talked to me and I'm sure once I've been a couple of times I'll feel more at home. Problem was Emilia! She started getting cranky after about 15 mins and didn't want to be lying for sensory play, didnt want to sit for the play with fruit, didn't want to listen to the story!! The only thing she liked was when they did the calm down song at the end and switched the lights off and had sensory lights on, so I know what I'm getting her for Christmas lol! 

Cupcake aw yeah Emilia used to be like that she would go from fast asleep to screeching so quickly! I used a flask of hot water and one of cooled boiled water in the end and made it with about half and half of each so it was the right temp (I only cottoned on to this idea a couple of months ago though when she was starting to sttn anyway and now she doesn't have a night feed). Aw will your mum not look after Zach while you have a kip? 
How's the pumping coming on? 

Mrs d 2 days eeeek! So excited!! I'm just as grumpy as df is too mrs d I'm a nightmare but overall I seem to need less sleep than df, I'm a proper grump if I get less than 6 hours though lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry sensory classes didn't go quite to plan. Sounds like she'll love all the Christmas lights once they go up.

You lot are going to give me loads of tips :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey if she likes lights I bought a thing on bounty offers the other day which was a light projector for Zachs room. Was £7 normally £29. Would she like one of those? Ill fed you the email if so. 

Bailey we are being naughty now and making night feed in advance and putting in the fridge. We couldn't bear the screaming!


----------



## Hippielove

New cycle with a light flow, hoping to catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## MrsDuck

What's bounty? That's a good idea, coloured lights on the ceiling :) 

Not naughty cupcake, practical ;) 

Good luck hippie


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies.

Bailey aw Leo's been playin up at sensory as soon as we hav the wee break inbetween he gets bored. It will get better and I think the more u go the better to kno the other mums are.xx

Mrs d not long Hun I can't wait for wed. X

Cupcake zack will love sensory Leo was 6 wks when we started. Aw I hated doing the night feeds. Now it's night time chatting lol..x

Hippie hope its ur month. X

Well today has been great we went swimming then to the shops and we took gus and Leo to the park. I had a scare after Leo's bedtime bottle tho he projectile vomited all over my kitchen I called nhs 24 but they said it sounded like a one off I think it was because he had his dinner later then bath straight after then his bottle too soon. He seems fine now. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Leo I hope he's better now. I love his chubby cheeks in your avatar :)


----------



## Hippielove

Thank you Duck and Cheryl. I really hope it is my month.


----------



## MrsDuck

One day to go aaaaaaargh!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's all gonna be great! You're still sick aren't you?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup and got sore boobs and that yuck taste in my mouth so I'm trying to stay positive :) 

How are you and zach today?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d :) ur symptoms sound so good x


----------



## baileybubs

Yay one day mrs d! I'm so excited! Have you been trying again with the doppler?

Aw poor Leo, hope he's ok Hun. 

Ooh yes I'll have a look at that bounty offer cupcake sounds great! 

Btw mrs d bounty is the people who give you the mum to be packs and new baby packs with all the info on products and stuff, and they also do the photo deal thing when you are in hospital (those pics of Emilia at 1 day old were done by bounty). They hav loads of online offers.

Hippie love got my fingers crossed fr you hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh ok I don't think we have bounty in our hospital.

Yup but can still only get my heartbeat around the 70's, one 125ish and one 135 ish so not sure as I've had those since I got the doppler at 8 weeks :shrug: 

Is Leo better now Cheryl? 

Bailey how was work?


----------



## cupcake1981

It will he perfect and you'll see a proper ish baby!

Were good ta, not had a day on our own yet. Am tired tho, feeds at 2:30 & 6:30 this morning :(


----------



## cupcake1981

We never saw the bounty people in hospital bailey, but I took my avatar pic in hospital and I love that!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah it's such a lovely pic your avatar! I think maybe the bounty pics in hospital have been stopped in some places because some women don't like it. I could be wrong though.

I think you are managing to hear baby mrs d coz that sounds like the right heart rate. 

Work has been ok mrs d I've been enjoying it. Bet I'm sick of it in a couple of weeks lol!


----------



## SATH

Hi sorry ive not been on for ages. I have been checkin in so had to make sure i came and said good luck mrs d 1 more sleep till you get to see your little duckling wiggling around.

Hope everyone is good and thriving xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Sath how are you doing? You have been missed, we don't like it when people go AWOL on here we worry!


----------



## Hippielove

Thanks bailey.


----------



## SATH

Aw thanks cupcake. Ive not been in a good place, think i hit rock bottom but feel like i'm building back up. How is zach doing? 

Hippie hi how are you.x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Sath, sorry to hear you are feeling low hun :hugs: we have missed you!


----------



## MrsDuck

Saaaaaaaath! I'm glad you posted I was really worried. Sorry to hear you are really low, we are here to listen if you want :hugs: thanks for your good luck. I'm glad you are coming through the other side and are starting to feel a little stronger :) you deserve some good luck xxx

Bailey I'm glad work has been good, hopefully it won't be too bad when you go back

Cupcake I love your avatar :)


----------



## SATH

Thanks mrs d, bailey. Had a grieving period but cant just give up and curl up.

Mrs d cant wait to see pic of your little duckling xx


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck for today mrs d not that you'll need it! What time is your scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

Thats the attitude sath :thumbup:

Thanks girls, it's at 12 xx


----------



## baileybubs

How are you feeling? Are you off work today then?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm ok I think, I was sick last night and have felt sick all night, it's been 10 days since I was last sick, not sure if its ms or nerves haha. Yeah I'm off work until after the scan. I don't normally get to work til 10 so it's not really worth me leaving again at 11. I just told work I had a hospital appointment. I've had so many nobody asks any more about it now haha works to my advantage :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol well at least no one is suspicious then! I bet it's a mix of nerves and ms mrs d. Make sure you update us after your scan, don't be leaving us worrying all day lol! It will all be great though I can't wait to see your scan pic!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll let you know as soon as I get back from the hospital I promise :) but knowing how long it normally takes there you could be waiting all day ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know they can have you there all day! I remember my scan I then had to wait around for over an hour to see the MW coz they were all on lunch! At least I'd had my scan already!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Mrs d Il be thinking about u today can't wait to see ur pic. :)

How's Emilia doin?x

Cupcake hope u enjoy sensory today. X

Hey sath :wave: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy scan day mrs d!! It will be brilliant. I was sick the morning of my 12 week one and hadn't been for a few days, amazing what nerves can do.

Supposed to be going to sensory later but I feel too lazy to go out lol


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I get like that cupcake, can't be bothered with all the hassle of going out but then once I'm out I'm glad I did.

Hey Cheryl how's Leo feeling now? Emilia is good. She seems to be sleeping ok (touch wood!).


----------



## MrsDuck

I loved your pics of Emilia on FB, she has gorgeous big eyes which gives her the best expressions and when she's sleepy and can nearly open her eyes she looks so cute :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks mrs d, she's so expressive it makes me laugh.


----------



## MrsDuck

I keep being sick :( I don't feel that nervous, I hope I haven't got a bug :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope u haven't mrs d. Xx

Cupcake u will love it. X

Bailey thts great she is sleeping well we're back to the doctors today Leo is still refusing his bottles infact he screams when he sees his bottle its a nightmare and he's starting to cry at all the savoury foods :( it's so hard work I feel like a bad mum trying to get him to eat :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poor Leo, is it anything to do with teething Hun? Maybe his gums are hurting with the teats? 

Mrs d hope it's all going ok, and hope you haven't got a big either that would suck.

Ladies is it normal to have 9 hours sleep and then have a nap for another 1-2 hours?? I went to bed at 8.40 last night coz I was tired then at 10.30 this morning when df got up I lay down on the bed and fell asleep til just after 12.30!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl that must be so hard on you :hugs: is it because he is being sick, so he dreads being sick? I hope all goes well at the drs xx

Yup totally normal bailey, I've always loved my bed and could easily have 12 hrs a night haha

Well I'm back, all went really well and I'm now measuring 11+2 so I'll have to adjust my ticker again. She said it was going to be hard to do the nt measurements so would I be happy to come back in a week. Yeeeeeessssss so I get to see baby again next Thursday. My pics aren't very good as I couldn't hold my pee any longer and had to go. I'll try harder next week :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's brilliant news mrs d! And yay for seeing baby again next week! It's so hard trying to hold the pee isn't it?! I remember being in so much pain with it at one scan coz I needed to go so badly lol! 
So you will skip being a prune now too lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yippee :happydance: so pleased for you mrs d!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for a good scan, MrsD! 

Sath (hugs) you know we are here if you need to vent.

Cheryl, hopefully the dr can help, I'm sorry Leo's feeling so poorly.

Cupcake, are you still managing to pump at all? How's Zachary sleeping? Have fun at sensory class.

Bailey, I feel like I could sleep for a week if given the chance, I think it's being a Mommy. Plus you've started back to work.

Hippie love, good luck this month!

Emily and I are doing well. She has her 2 bottom teeth now, they are just through her gums. She's still not crawling but rolls to get toys and will randomly roll across the room! She's started throwing fits already, arching her back, throwing herself back when she's mad or upset! She's a firecracker! And I love her so much!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls oh and the placenta is on the outside anterior is it? She spent ages trying to wake him up she kept shaking my belly then finally he was wriggling away, arms and legs going everywhere it was great :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy glad you and Emily are doing good, she is getting so big, I love all your fb pics, she looks so much like you :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Amy! Aw yay for Emily for being a little firecracker, Emilia is the same, makes me think she's gonna be a strong independent woman lol!
How did she do with those teeth coming through? Emilia still has none lol!

Mrs d did you notice you said "he" there lol? And maybe the anterior placenta is why you haven't got the heartbeat on the doppler yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm convinced its a boy bailey, no idea why :shrug: apparently it is the baby I'm hearing according to the sonographer so I'll use it every few days :) she did say I'm highly unlikely to feel any movement until I'm about 20 weeks though boo :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm a lime now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks about the movement, but yay a lime!!! You'll be 20 weeks before you know it and we'll know for sure if it's a blue or pink flavour lol! I actually think boy too.


----------



## cupcake1981

I has anterior placenta and I was feeling stuff way earlier than 20 weeks, around 16/17, and I defo felt pops way before that!! Will you post pics? X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I'll post a pic when I get home but it's not very clear. It was clearer on the screen but she asked me to go and completely empty my bladder as that sometimes helps bring him closer to the surface but no it got worse, much blurrier. I'll try my hardest to hold it next week for some better pics


----------



## MrsDuck

I keep forgetting to tell you, do you remember Excalibur, well she's pregnant again, we both had the same edd but mine is now obviously a bit sooner after today's scan :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I also think that is a little boy duckling! Yay for wiggles!

Bailey, she did ok with the teeth... She was fussier and I used Tylenol some, mostly when shed go down at night. She also ended up getting sick when they were really breaking through so it was hard to tell what was what. I think they are still bothering her, some.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yay that's great news about Excalibur mrs d! Tell her she should pop on here lol!

Yeah I think boy, although the boys outnumber the girls on this thread already I think!

Amy aw bless Emily for being sick and teething, must have been difficult. Emilia is fussiest when going down for naps because of it, just had to give her calpol and PUPD for over an hour. Hope she sleeps for a while now so she feels better.


----------



## cupcake1981

What's PUPD? I've read it on here but dunno what it is.

Didn't make it to baby sensory :(. Was running late as I'd been fading, picked Zach up to put him in car seat, he'd pooped big time, left the house now quite late, couldn't for the life of me find the church, drive round got ages, found the church (that id driven past 3 times), car park was full and I was now 15 mins late and too embarrassed to go in. At least I'll know where it is for next week lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I have no idea what sex your baby is. Trying to think of all the baby's on here to gauge how many of each:

Boys:
Cheryl
Me
Poppy

Girls:
Amy
Bailey
Tawn 
Dani
Mummytoone
Leinz

Think girls are in the lead altho there may have been others b4 I joined the thread!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no cupcake what a nightmare you had today, hopefully things go smoother next week xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think you are right actually, the girls outnumber the boys lol! There is also tooth fairy for the boys, but that's still not more lol, dunno how I managed to count wrong lol!

And what a pain about the sensory session, I couldn't find mine on Monday either but I was running early, seems to be the way for us these days either mega early or mega late lol! 

PUPD is pick up put down, I didn't think it was very effective when she was newborn but now she's a little older it seems to work (eventually). The idea is that she self settles, all I am supposed to do it pick her up if he's crying then put her down again once she stops crying rather than rocking her to sleep. If she starts crying again when she's put down u shush for a bit to see if that settles her then if she calms I leave the room, if not we start again with picking her up. It can be hard work but I prefer it to CC, I can't stand just listening to her cry.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I don't blame you bailey it must be heart breaking :(


----------



## baileybubs

It's so upsetting sometimes coz I feel like she only ever cries like that for me!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d you're a lime woohoo. Glad scan went well cant wait to see pics. Funny you referring to duckling as him I wonder wont be long till you find out.

Cupcake oh no about sensory at least now you know exactly where to go next week! 

Bailey you are a wealth of knowledge how do you know all this stuff. Did you read loads of baby books or does it just come to you. Im rubbish i know nothing!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I do a lot of googling Sath! Whenever I have any issues I come on here or I google then just see what works lol! Don't know what parents did before t'internet haha!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I think I do PUPD without knowing what it is. Zach rarely falls asleep on me I just let him settle in his bed.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I sort of did it when she was younger but got into the habit of rocking her to sleep in her Moses basket. But transitioned fine to her cot so was ok. Now that she's more curious and can see more she fights sleep more so u found PUPD works best and even if she's wide awake I leave the room. A lot of the time she might whinge a bit or play a bit but then goes to sleep, today though she wouldn't stop crying coz of her teething!


----------



## cupcake1981

I got a new pump today, as my borrowed one has to go back to where I borrowed it from this week. It's a double so feel like a cow on a milking machine lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks sath xx

I don't know what any of us did before the tinternet :wacko: definitely couldn't live without it now


----------



## CherylC3

Hey just popping in il catch up later. Yeah mrs d. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

My little duckling at 11+2. Hopefully next weeks will be clearer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure why it has come out sideways?? He's now standing on his head haha


----------



## MrsDuck

See if this is any better??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Well you get the idea haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SATH

Fab, beautiful. Bet its feeling pretty damn real woo hoo xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup it is now that I've sprung forward a week, the second tri is looming already :happydance: 

I don't know what to cook for dinner?? I don't feel hungry so nothing is appealing :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah wow it's a great pic! In so pleased for you Hun xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

What a beautiful little baby duck! <3 so happy for you!


----------



## CherylC3

Wow mrs d so amazing so happy for u xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

So what's everyone up to today?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that pics fab mrs d! Emilia's 12 week looked just like that coz I wasn't actually quite 12 weeks it turned out. 
Yay little duckling so gorgeous!! 

Getting broody again!! My nephew is here, mrs d's had her scan, I'm back at work with pregnant women all over lol! Not long now Cheryl lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm at work again later mrs d, only 2-5 though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw as you say not long now until you are ttc again :) 

How many hours are you allowed to do a week and still claim your maternity allowance? 

glad you haven't got a long day at work, who looks after emilia for you? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Df is still off work this week mrs d so he's been with her. My boss says I can do 70 hours before beginning of December and still get my mat pay, then once it's December my mat pay stops so I can work as many as I want til I get my set hours in January. Just hope they have shifts I can do once it's January!


----------



## Tawn

Awww MrsD, I have been popping in to wait for this update and I am SOOOO happy for you! You're little duckling is beautiful, perfect in every way! So pleased for you hun, it's kind of ridiculous :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Taaaaaaaawn! Hiya hun, thank you so much xx
How is everything with you? Maddie looks so big in your avatar, I think it's about time you posted more pics of her on FB :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn!! :hi: hope you Maddie and the rest of your family are well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> So what's everyone up to today?

OMG, you're almost 12 weeks! When did that happen?  :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> MrsDuck said:
> 
> 
> So what's everyone up to today?
> 
> OMG, you're almost 12 weeks! When did that happen?  :hugs:Click to expand...

I know!! Almost the 2nd trimester already :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Awww MrsD, I have been popping in to wait for this update and I am SOOOO happy for you! You're little duckling is beautiful, perfect in every way! So pleased for you hun, it's kind of ridiculous :)

Hi Tawn! Love your avatar pic of your beautiful little girl!!! Precious!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> See if this is any better??

YAY, ADORABLE, it's a baby!!!


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone today? Hope you are all well! Been on a 9 hour shift at work today and really enjoyed it. I missed Emilia but df seemed to cope well! Glad to be back but was so happy to get home and give Emilia a big snuggle!


----------



## Tawn

Thanks TTCbabyisom! How are you doing hun? Any symptoms yet for this TWW?

MrsD, was that enough pics for ya lol! I unloaded my camera, which I only get around to about every 2-3 months. Picture overload! Heheheh. I am thinking boy for you too, so it must be true :) Is your MS finally starting to go now that you are nearing 2nd tri?

Bailey, I'm impressed with your great attitude about going back to work! I don't think I could cope and am really glad I work from home right now. It's funny, but having no family support here means no breaks from the baby since she was born and now I can't imagine it.... UH-OH! Think I might have separation anxiety too! Hahhaah

Sorry I don't get on this thread much anymore. I was AWOL for so long when Madison was a terror of a newborn and I couldn't find time to use the bathroom nonetheless BnB and then I felt like I'd missed out on too much it was kind of hard to pop back in! But I miss catching up, so I am going to make an effort to post more (I do stalk, creeper that I am, but I will say HIIII more often!)

AFM, we are probably gonna try Madison in her own room tonight (EEEK!) DH finally came back to bed, which is wonderful as this sleep regression has kept us apart for 7 weeks now, but he is snoring SO BADLY that it is waking her up! I don't know if it's always been that loud, and I just hear it more now I am listening for the baby, but MY GOODNESS! :dohh: It will pretty much suck a lot for me to have her move into her room as she is still up about 7-8 times a night (joy!) but I think it needs to be done now rather than later when it will be much harder. Maybe it will help? Who knows!?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Tawn they are gorgeous and look at you you yummy mummy :) 
My ms is getting a bit better, I'm only being sick every few days now. It will be a shock if its a girl haha
Don't feel bad hun just pop by when you can xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw Tawn so nice to see you in here! You are missed! Good luck with getting maddie on her own room, we are gonna put Zach in his crib tonight for the first time in our room, so we may both be having sleepless nights (well, more than usual lol!).

Mrs d do you have another scan this week?

Bailey if df still off work? Are you desperate for him to go back yet? I was so glad when hubby went back to work on Monday he was driving me bonkers!

Think Zach is going through wonder week 5, he's clingy and wingy and a pain in the evenings. I had a horrid night last night I accidentally choked the poor little bugger with gripe water. Why don't they give you a pipette with that stuff?!? Was on the phone to NHS direct panicking id broken my baby :(. Expressing is still going well, we're almost on every other feed being breast milk now :)


----------



## Tawn

Wow cupcake, your perseverance with pumping is amazing and so admirable! I don't think I could have managed that, you are a superwoman! :thumbup:

Madison always cluster fed (if not on the breast she screamed) from about 6pm-10:30/11pm until about 8-9weeks. It was rough but it did pass.

How does Zach do with sleeping?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey Tawn, he's a good sleeper, settles well during the day and just wakes up once about 3/4 to feed. I think he's so good cos he has bottles so gets a nice full tummy. How is maddie sleeping now? 

I love the pic of maddie in the coral hat and jacket, so sweet.


----------



## Tawn

Oh wow, that is so amazing! Lucky mummy! I'm glad he is a good little sleeper for you, as much as I have baby sleep envy I wouldn't wish a bad sleeper on anyone :)

She is rubbish, still. It was getting tolerable at about 10-12 weeks where she was finally sleeping in her cot and only up 2x a night and then we went to America and she has been jacked up since then :shrug: I am kind of resigned to it now, it's not her fault and I am making sure to settle her without feeding or picking up so that she has an opportunity to learn to get out of it, but at this point it's been over 7 weeks of up every hour (or 2 if we are lucky) and you just get on with it I suppose :)

Yeah, I never dress her up, I am all about comfy baby clothes, but I was cleaning out her drawers and found those and had to do a photo sesh :)

Did you ever write out your birth story hun? If you did, do you have the link because I wasn't on BnB much I don't really know how it went etc (besides the c-section part which you told us on FB). I hope it wasn't too traumatic


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's terrible that she's still such a nightmare. I really don't know how you cope, especially as Steve can't do a full nightshift for you as you're BFing.

I never got round to writing a birth story, never found the time. In a nutshell, my waters broke at about 5pm on the Wednesday evening (at 38+5) after they had leaked all day. I'd ended up at the hospital all day to as my bp had shot up, but noone believed me that I was leaking and something was starting! Went to the hospital after they'd broken and they sent me home telling me is be induced the following evening if I didn't start to labour on my own. Went home, had some mild contractions, went to bed, woke up the next morning and it had all stopped. Spent all day trying to get into labour to no avail. Got the pessary at 10pm that night, nothing, started on the drip at 4am on Friday am. Laboured all day on tens, pethidine and g&a, at 2pm was 7cm, at 6pm was 7-8, had hardly progressed and learned his head was in a awkward position and he was back to back. I'd had enough by this point, was exhausted, so they decided to do a section dnd he was born about an hour later. Was pretty gutted to have a section as I worked hard all day to avoid the epidural and forceps which were my biggest fear, only to end up with a section. Combination of c section recovery and pain, and pethidine made BFing so hard for us. Zach is a really hungry baby and he would get so frustrated getting no milk as it took 5 days for it to come in. I was a wreck dnd would dread each feed as my nips were bruised and cracked from his over zealous sucking to get the milk that wasn't there. Made the decision to express as I wanted to enjoy Zach rather than being miserable trying to do something I was finding so impossible, but I still really wanted him to have the benefit of my breast milk. And that's about my birth story!


----------



## Leinzlove

Lovely, Lovely baby Duck! :)


----------



## Tawn

Wow, good on you for making it so long without the epidural hun, as I know you really wanted to avoid that and you stuck through so much! What a little monkey being back to back, silly little sausage ;) Madison was too and that is why I labored for like 40 hours (because much of the begninning contractions were trying to get her turned my midwife said). She even came out with a little line on her forehead where she'd been stuck on my pelvis! lol

And like I said, the amount of expressing you've done is amazing and I really admire you for it. When I had to supplement Madison with a few ounces of formula when her weight plateaued, my HV mentioned I could start expressing full time if she went off the boob in exchange for loving the bottle but I fully admitted I didn't think I could cope with expressing on top of her super frequent feedings, it would have felt like all day long was revolving around milk! So biiiiig kudos for your perseverance!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I've been Mia this weekend, I've had the in laws over, just taken them back to the airport................and relax ;) 

How did last night go with zach in his crib and Madison in her own room? I hope you mummies managed some sleep?

Oh no Tawn I don't know how you are still surviving on no sleep :( I hope she gets through this phase really soon

Thanks leinz. I hope you and the girls are well xx

Cupcake yup my next scan is Thursday, it's the nt testing/measuring so I'm pooping myself

Well done on the expressing, I would have given up ages ago.

I had a pants time at the spa on Saturday, having booked myself in for a facial and a pregnancy massage, I couldn't do any of it because I have had radiotherapy within the last 12 months so they wouldn't touch me. I hadn't even considered that to be a problem all they would do was paint my nails :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hey sorry I've been MIA too, been busy with df on his last few days off. 

How were your nights cupcake and Tawn?

Tawn nice to see you back! Bet Maddie has been keeping you so busy!

Mrs d sorry the spa was a bust, that sucks Hun. Can't believe they wouldn't do anything for you! How frustrating! How have your in laws been this weekend? Hopefully they weren't too much trouble!

I'm actually glad for df to be back at work tomorrow (there's no pleasing me is there lol), it's been great having him off work and being able to have a mini-break together but he messes up routines sometimes and annoys me! Plus he eats us out of house and home! And I don't get any of my early nights when he's off, although I've had more lie ins than when he's at work so that balances out i guess. Just can't wait to move house now feel like I'm in limbo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi bailey, I bet you had your little routines which df would have interfered with (in the nicest possible way ;) ) I bet it was nice having him there, but glad he's back at work tomorrow, a bit like a nice holiday but glad to get back home :) 

In laws were fine thanks, we have eaten so much, I cooked on Friday and today and we went out Saturday. I couldn't sleep last night coz I'd eaten so much and so late, I think I got an insight into being heavily pregnant eeek! 

The spa was a bummer, I didn't think to mention my radiotherapy :( but I have a credit note to go back in may, so I'll have a post baby pamper instead

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow already! :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for 12 weeks!

Bailey they do bugger up our routines don't they!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow 12 weeks tomorrow already! Seems to have gone so fast for me but I bet it's seemed so long to you!

Yeah cupcake they mean well don't they but they do mess it up lol! Emilia is in a pattern of her naps and when it's just me and her I'm pretty good and putting her for her nap before she's too tired but he does things like take her across to see his mum when really she should be napping then she's overtired and cranky!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ladies dunno if you've seen this doing the rounds on FB, it's so funny:

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_classics/a1875847-Do-you-dunk-your-penis


----------



## baileybubs

A hahahaha that thread is so funny! And I agree with most of the replies, what's wrong with either baby wipes or waiting til the bathroom is free lol! Do they fill the cup when they decide to have sex or do you think it's the same water he dunks in again and again???


----------



## cupcake1981

So many questions...


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Cupcake that made me laugh! 

MrsD, how frustrating about your spa day! I hate being disappointed! But it will be lovely for you to get pampered after baby is here :)

Bailey, that is just men, isn't it? Steve thinks I am too much of a stickler for her routine, but then he tries to put her down for a nap a bit late and realizes WHY! :rofl:

Madison did AWFUL on night one. Went down in her room really easily, but then after 2.5 hours was up and alternating between crying inconsolably and chattering and playing wide awake.... for 4 hours EEEKKK! It was pretty horrendous and I ended up taking her in my bed at about 3am. :( Doesn't help that the space in front of her door is a DEATH TRAP of squeaky floorboards! Like the worst I've ever heard in my life, all concentrated on either side of her door so when I got her back to sleep each time I couldn't get out of the room! :dohh:!

But last night was SO MUCH better! Slept 5 hours (WHAT!? She hasn't done that since before we went to America 2 months ago!) fed, went straight back down for another 3, fed went back to sleep but then tossed and turned and wouldn't stay in her cot so another hour in bed with me. Not perfect but such an improvement! Will be interesting to see if it was a fluke, her catching up from the awful lack of sleep the night before, or if her being in her room might help. You just never know with Madison! LOL


----------



## cupcake1981

I know Tawn, hilarious huh!

Oh boo for maddies bad night. Hopefully last night wasn't a fluke!! Zach went from 10:15 to 3:45 with feeds last night, little star! Again hope that wasn't a fluke and we can start stretching him out and eventually drop that feed!

How do you manage to work with Maddie hardly ever sleeping? Sometimes wonder how ill actually get anything done when Zach is more awake in the day, I struggle now! Do you still have to be up to take Ollie to school each day?

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Tawn I hope last night wasnt a fluke for Maddie, maybe it was just the new surorundings the night before and fingers crossed she gets a better sleep from now on for you. And its amazing how we never realised how creaky our floorboards were before we had Emilia lol!! The top of the stairs is the worst bit for us so we have to take a giant leap down two steps lol!! Thankfully our new house has a different lay out so our room and the bathroom are at the back of the house as are the top of the stairs, and Emilia's room is at the front so might be a little better!

Cupcake well done Zach for such a good sleep! I hope it wasnt a fluke for him too! Did you find you still woke though? I wake at 6am whether Emilia does or not now lol!

I have just been visiting my aunties and uncles with my parents because my aunty was up from Bournemouth for the last time for a while as she is this close (holding fingers really close together lol) to getting the all ok for adopting a 1 year old little girl! I'm so happy for her coz she had been ttc for ages and found out she can't have children naturally so her and her husband have been going through the adoption process for a couple of years now. So excited that they will be getting this LG, but they arent allowed any big trips or long journeys in the first 6 months they have her so that she can settle well into her new life, so she wont be up this way again anytime soon! She finds out for definate this week (everythings been okayed really its just legally official this week) and then she has several visits over a month before they can take her home!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw lovely for your auntie! How amazing and what a story of hope for people that want to adopt!

When do you move?

I woke at 2 when he was due, he was still sleeping, warmed his bottle and put it in the thermal thing, and then went back to sleep til he woke up at 3:45, bottle ready and waiting! It's the only way with Zach!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well thats good it was all ready. I was trying to think back to when Emilia dropped her night feed and how we went about it but I have no idea lol!! Sometimes I wonder how we went about getting her into routines and stuff and how I managed to get her to sleep in her own cot etc but I dont really remember how I did it, I just did lol!!

We move at the end of October cupcake, I cant wait now I hate this limbo in between moving, I want to pack everything but I know I cant yet and it will all be a rush!


----------



## SATH

Hello lovelies :flower:

How are you all? Wow Mrs d 12 weeks that has gone by so fast and you get to see your bubs again soon.

Cupcake you are doing great still expressing. Are you off to sensory class this week now you know where to go? 

Bailey won't be long till you move then all the fun unpacking and deciding where everything should go ooh I'm jealous. How is little Millie moo? 

Cheryl hope Leo is doing ok bet he is getting big.

Yawn, hi Madison looks so cute in your avatar. Don't know how you cope with so little sleep hopefully you get another good night.

2ww for me we didn't exactly go for it this month though. I'm going to start dog walking for a rescue as distraction so start Friday. Hope I'm not too tempted to bring one home!


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to say hi all! Stalking as per usual!


----------



## Espero

Hi ladies, :flower:

Can I join you? Just starting out again after a year's hiatus, hoping for a BFP as a (preferably early) Christmas present... :xmas6:

Espero x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sath! How are you today? Sometimes those months when you don't try as hard are the lucky ones Hun so I've still got everything crossed for you that you get that BFP this month! 
Aww would you not want a dog or would your cats hate it lol?! My dog is currently shedding so much fur and bless the poor thing I can't get him groomed coz all our money is needed for this flipping move lol!

Hi Amy :hi:

Welcome espero! Of course you can join us! How are you? What cd/dpo are you? I'll be ttc shortly after Christmas and hoping for a new year present lol, so hopefully you get yours soon and we can be bump buddies lol!


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Welcome espero! Of course you can join us! How are you? What cd/dpo are you? I'll be ttc shortly after Christmas and hoping for a new year present lol, so hopefully you get yours soon and we can be bump buddies lol!

 Hi honey! :flower:

I'm supposed to OV tomorrow - too much to hope that we'll catch in the first month but doesn't mean we can't have fun trying! :haha: 

I'd love a wee bump buddy! :happydance:


----------



## SATH

Hey am how r u. OMG how much has Emily grown, what a cutie!! 

Bailey i would love a dog but cats would leave and we dont have enclosed garden plus im kinda allergic but this way i get to go for walks and tlc cant wait. Aw is bailey looking a scruff sure he doesnt care. Are you having movers or hiring a van. Its gonna be manic! 

Welcome Esporo yipee another ttc. Hope you get your christmas wish.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw yeah dog walking can be really therapeutic, when I was going through a tough time with my ex husband I used to walk bailey for miles just to get out and think and people watch lol. I bet it will be really good Sath.
We are hiring a van and FIL is driving and helping shift stuff. Not looking forward to it in a way but after yet another unannounced visit from df's family earlier I can't wait!! Just because we live across the road people think they can just turn up, I was about to make my tea and give Emilia something as well but couldn't grrrr! 

Espero oooh will you be getting your dh/df/bf tonight then?? Are your cycles quite regular?


----------



## SATH

You def wont miss that uninvited visits that would drive me mad now let alone if i had a little one. 

Walking a dog is so therapeutic isnt it totally relaxes me.


----------



## baileybubs

It's annoying coz if we didn't live across from the in laws they would do what they do with their other sons and phone before they turn up!

The only time walking the dog bothers me is if the weathers rubbish like today, not a fan of the wind and the rain, then the lovely wet dog smell all over the house after lol!


----------



## Espero

DH m'dear. For my sins. Or more likely his. :blush:

And yes - I shall be chasing him around the house with my lacies held high... :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol bet your dh is loving that you are ttc again with all the :sex: I know mine can't wait! We aren't using any contraception as such at the mo (just tracking cycles and if we fall pregnant early we don't mind) but I am a little paranoid about my c section scar so seem to b avoiding it at the mo lol! Df keeps trying to persuade me to start ttc early!


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Lol bet your dh is loving that you are ttc again with all the :sex: I know mine can't wait! We aren't using any contraception as such at the mo (just tracking cycles and if we fall pregnant early we don't mind) but I am a little paranoid about my c section scar so seem to b avoiding it at the mo lol! Df keeps trying to persuade me to start ttc early!

 Awwww. Nice to know we're wanted, eh?

Never had a c-section (no little'uns as yet) but had a laparotomoy. F***ing ouch. :growlmad:


----------



## baileybubs

What does a laparotomy involve Hun if you don't mind me asking? 

I don't know why I am paranoid about my scar really coz I could have an ELCS if I want but I'd love a vbac so keep putting off ttc (although to be fair I was originally waiting til April so I've actually brought it forward coz I'm too broody lol!). 

I'm very excited to start ttc now though. Will you be using anything like preseed? We used that when ttc for Emilia so might use it again, depending how we get on lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies, god I have a busy day for once and suddenly I've got sooooo much to catch up on ;) 

Cupcake that link was funny, I showed it to hubby but he had seen it on a boating forum wtf!!

I'm glad you are all getting a bit more sleep and with maddie in her own room and zach in his crib I hope you get more and more :) 

Sath I bet you love the dog walking, very therapeutic, I would definitely end up taking one home. Oooh your tww has crept up, I've got everything crossed for you xx

Hey Amy :hi: 

Hello and welcome espero, the ladies on this thread are all lovely (and very chatty) good luck to catching hubby and I hope you don't have to wait long til your bfp :) 

Ladies when did you stop taking your folic acid?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey have you had any whoopsies this cycle? 

Cheryl you've been quiet today I hope you are well xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well we dtd yesterday actually mrs d (after not having :sex: for 2 weeks I think df was dying lol) I'm cd11 today but should be ok as I normally don't O til cd16. Will be doin opks from tomorrow so we'll see lol! I think the small part of me that doesn't want to wait takes over sometimes!

I technically didn't stop taking folic acid mrs d as it was in my pregnacare which I took til almost the end (although forgot it more often after about 20 weeks).


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey the broody brain cells dominate :) 

This time I only took folic acid and I read somewhere that you take it prior to conception and then for the first 12 weeks????


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't think you need it after 12 weeks really coz you take it to help avoid spina bifida (someone correct me if I'm wrong coz I'm not 100% on that) and by 12 weeks everything is developed and just needs to grow so folic acid isn't needed. It was just in my pregnacare anyway along with all the other helpful vitamins etc.

The broody cells deffo dominate, the other day I was seriously considering just going for it and if we fall pregnant now then just to go for an ELCS rather than going for a vbac! But then I thought logically about my work and how I'm only due back properly in January, because I'm not going back full time they actually have no obligation to allow me to go down to just a support worker part time so if they found out I was pregnant again they might not be willing to accommodate me! So I think I need to wait at least one more last month, once this month is out of the way then even if we would be lucky enough to catch in November I would only be 8 weeks when I return to work so they wouldn't notice and I could then maybe hide it til after the 12 week scan.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's what I thought about folic acid but I suppose I should ask at the hospital on Thursday before I stop taking them, I suppose it doesn't do any harm to keep taking them

Yeah I understand your logic, I'm struggling to keep my bump a secret now

Oooh I've just had an email to say my new look maternity clothes have been dispatched yay :) 

OMG there is bugger all on tv tonight


----------



## baileybubs

I started watching that 999 what's your emergency but the first 10 mins seemed to be paramedics mocking drunk people who they were supposedly taking care of so I turned if off and came up to bed to read. And in the process I seem to have disturbed Emilia doh!

Ooh yah for your maternity clothes!! Hope they arrive soon then!

And yeah it does no harm keep taking them. I'm starting taking pregnacare again now too lol. Seems like my body is all systems go for ttc but my brain is still holding onto the brakes lol!


----------



## Espero

DH has exactly thirty seconds to get his finely muscled behind off the Xbox, or I shall feed the wretched thing to him in a casserole. :trouble:

Now, to wine or not to wine...?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Haha bailey the broody brain cells dominate :)
> 
> This time I only took folic acid and I read somewhere that you take it prior to conception and then for the first 12 weeks????

Woohoo, 12 weeks Mrs. D!!! That's so amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladie hope u are all doin good been so busy my dh said to me he really doesn't want anymore but if we are going to hav another baby he will need another job as he can't do shift work as it's too tiring so he wants to go to college and work par time so doesn't want to try for a cpl years so thts the plan tbh I think he's being a bit selfish and using it as his excuse to get a better career.. Leo's now up almost every hr the now it's been pretty tiring x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no Cheryl I thought hubby had snapped out of it, sorry he's still being awkward. Aw poor Leo, I guess it's his teeth? 

Espero did you get hubby?
Your wine or no wine made me giggle, I give it a few months and if you are still ttc you'll be saying 'come on it will only take 10 mins, then you can go back to the Xbox' ;) haha you certainly won't consider wine and sexy undies haha

Hi ttc how are you? 

Fan I'm out for dinner with friends tonight and hubby will have to fend for himself :)


----------



## Espero

MrsDuck said:


> Espero did you get hubby?
> Your wine or no wine made me giggle, I give it a few months and if you are still ttc you'll be saying 'come on it will only take 10 mins, then you can go back to the Xbox' ;) haha you certainly won't consider wine and sexy undies haha

 Hi babe,

I took myself off in a huff in the end - changed into pyjamas and floofy socks and drank soup. Tres sexi, non? :haha:

On the plus side, no OV pain yesterday or today so I'm hoping it's being convenient and arriving a couple of days late! 

Tonight, I take no prisoners! :gun:

Espero xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry dh is being a pain again! That sucks! So you aren't gonna be ttc in the new year then? I don't get how going to college is gonna help you right now with money though Hun. Is he willing to at least look after Leo if he's gonna be a college and maybe let you work full time? 
I'm sorry Leo isn't sleeping well Hun, is it maybe teething? 

Mrs d oooh enjoy your meal Hun, hope you don't end up feeling sick. When's your scan this week? 

Espero hehe that made me laugh, tred sexi non? Lol, my df doesn't get it much (our routines clash too much lol) so I could wear a bin bag and he'd still say I was sexy haha! Do you use opks or anything to detect O or just go by O pain?


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Espero hehe that made me laugh, tred sexi non? Lol, my df doesn't get it much (our routines clash too much lol) so I could wear a bin bag and he'd still say I was sexy haha! Do you use opks or anything to detect O or just go by O pain?

 Ahh. Absinthe makes the tarts grow fonder. Or something. 

Binbag you say? Hmmm... :-k Worth a go!

I've only ever used OPKs once, when we were TTC the first time - used hundreds of the damned things and not a sausage. Turned out I was already pregnant. :dohh:

I do get a very distinctive crampy pain in my right side on O - (no ovary on the left) so I tend to go by that. Might try them again after a couple of months. :flower:

Espero xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah i see! So the opks never been helpful then lol? I didn't use them first time as we miraculously conceived month after I stopped BC pill but after the MMC I used them. I get quite a strong O pain now too though. Will deffo be a POAS addict once I'm ttc though! Do you O every month still then espero?

And yeah my usual attire is baggy pjs with no bra (I hate wearing bras these days so as soon as I get home it gets whipped off haha!) my hair is then scraped back and a hair band put on lol, I'm sure I look the least sexy I possibly could! Perhaps I should make more effort more often....


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Ah i see! So the opks never been helpful then lol? I didn't use them first time as we miraculously conceived month after I stopped BC pill but after the MMC I used them. I get quite a strong O pain now too though. Will deffo be a POAS addict once I'm ttc though! Do you O every month still then espero?
> 
> And yeah my usual attire is baggy pjs with no bra (I hate wearing bras these days so as soon as I get home it gets whipped off haha!) my hair is then scraped back and a hair band put on lol, I'm sure I look the least sexy I possibly could! Perhaps I should make more effort more often....

 Never! Baggy PJs for the win! With floofy socks. And a bucket of wine. Because we are Ladies. :winkwink:

Seem to O every month, although my cycles are a bit everywhere. I am a _reformed _POASaholic - used to spend fortunes and line them up to check progression and scour the internet for comparative reviews and.... Breathe. Breathe. Walk away... :coffee: 

How's your, ahem, regularity? If you don't mind me asking of course!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies

I've been AWOL again, had an awful day yesterday, Zach was constipated and had been since early Sunday am and kept throwing up after each feed, I stank of sick! Finally pooped this am! Is still being fussy and clingy, and doesn't want to play, just sleep. 

Mrs d when is your scan? I'm so excited for you to spill the beans!

Bailey are you working anymore this week? What was it like dtd the first time after your section? I have my 6 week check next week and I know hubby's gonna want to once we get the green light, even tho I have absolutely no desire to ATM, prob cos I'm still technically breastfeeding and it kills your sex drive! How much if a routine did you have Emilia in by 5/6 weeks? We hardly have any, just take each day as it comes! Am I opening myself up to problems in a few weeks? 

Cheryl boo to hubby being a pain again. Are you working again now?

Hey espero, hope you get your oh later on ;)


----------



## Espero

cupcake1981 said:


> Hey espero, hope you get your oh later on ;)

 Thanks hun. :haha:

Is that your mini-man in your profile pic? He's beautiful! :kiss:


----------



## baileybubs

Espero for me my cycles have been a bit extended since having Emilia, but nt drastically so. I seem to O between cd16 and 21. I'm just tracking at the min so when I ttc I have some idea of when I O (or maybe just coz I am a POAS addict lol!) but today's opks are negative and I'm cd12 so who knows! Starting to get slight tingles on my right so maybe it will be around cd16-17 this month. 
Hehe a reformed POAS addict, mine has retuned full force these days lol!

Cupcake I don't think we had any sort of routine at all at that young age, I was still pretty much demand feeding. I think it was only from about 10-12 weeks that we got a slight routine going. Aw sorry he was constipated Hun, how has he been since he pooped?


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks espero, yep that's Zach, he is scrummy but I am biased of course!

He's pooped loads today but is still a bit not quite himself. I think it's the wonder week causing him to be a bit of a pain! We're starting to put him in bed, in his crib in our room in a sleeping bag, after his 8/9 o clock feed, with lullaby lamb, but not doing a bath or anything beforehand. 

I've still not been brave enough to go to a baby group, that and it's such hard work getting out the house sometimes!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh we went to see our photos from the shoot, I cried a bit they were so beautiful!! We ended up buying more than our free one....knew we would haha


----------



## baileybubs

We didn't do bath before bed til just a few weeks ago cupcake, it got her more overstimulated before then and made it harder to go to sleep!

I went to that one sensory group last week and I didn't like it. They were doing things like baby signing which I'm not sure I want to do with Emilia, plus the mums were all chatting away when we are supposed to be doing stuff with the babies.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I bet you did Hun we spent loads on the ones we had lol, worth it though


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that makes me feel better, I can't handle the stress of a bath in the evenings! 

I may try baby sensory tomo but I do think he's prob too young at the mo.


----------



## MrsDuck

Espero sorry hubby was a bugger last night, I hope you got him tonight :) 

Bailey I can't wait til you are back ttc and poas :)

Sath any symptoms? 

Aw I bet the photos were gorgeous cupcake, sorry zach still isn't himself, hopefully he will start to feel a bit better now all the stale poo is out

My nt scan is Thursday lunchtime, I'm pooping myself :( I think after this scan if all goes well I can start to relax a bit :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aaagh look at you 12 weeks! How did that happen! Your pregnancy is gonna fly! Everything will be fine with the duckling don't you worry chick.

Zach has started screaming after every bottle, giving hungry cues, and arching his back to make it impossible to wind him, being sick and usually getting hiccups. I suspect reflux :( . Cheryl does this sound like Leos symptoms?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no not zach too :( are boys more prone to reflux? 

You think it's gone quick??? It's dragged for me. Thanks hun I really hope all goes well, I can't wait to start telling people :)


----------



## cupcake1981

I have no idea, my nephew had it to, maybe. Suddenly seems to have got bad last few days, dunno if it's part of this growth spurt/wonder week but it can bugger back off to where it came from. 

Feeds are screwed again tonight, gonna be up at 1 & 5am.....urgh :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily has, somewhat, outgrown her reflux but had very similar symptoms to Zach.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey cupcake sounds like reflux Hun I'd get to the dr with him to get some gaviscon Hun... Reflux is a nightmare.x

Hope ur all ok..x

We won't be ttc.. I worried we will even be together after the new year it's so hard after u have a baby with no sleep and bickering all the time. X


----------



## CherylC3

Amy Emily is so big such a cute pic of her. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake I'm sorry I can't help you with that coz Emilia didn't have reflux but it sure sounds like it to me. Poor little mite!

Mrs d I bet it's gone so slow for you! That first tri seemed like a lifetime for me! But you made it Hun! You're almost 2nd tri now yay!

Cheryl aw Hun are you and hubby still struggling? Have you tried having some time off together or something? I found that df being off work for a bit and him having Emilia whilst I worked helped a bit.


----------



## CherylC3

He's just went back to work after having 2 wks off. The 2 of us said we will try and make more of an effort I do think some of it is my hormones too. 
He said if we waited a yr or so to hav another one and tbh now tht dec is so close I want to enjoy more time with Leo think the earliest I'd want to be pg is maybe jun or July.. For finances too as I'm not back to work till nov so wud be nice to be back 6 months before falling pg again..x

I mean if it happened before then fair enough but thts the plan.
How are u doin? U still going for dec?x


----------



## Tawn

I hope you and hubby come to an agreement of what works best for both of you Cheryl!
PS: Happy 6 months to Leo! OMG time flies!

MrsD, are you so excited for your appt tomorrow? I can't wait for a better pic of the little duckling :)

Bailey, I can't stand when people pop round without calling first, that would drive me bonkers! I feel like it is more of a UK thing (I never had this happen when I lived in the States) and I really found it difficult to adjust to because sometimes I don't feel like socializing or I want to make sure I am out of my pjs before they come round :) Roll on move-date huh?

Cupcake, I am working again yes. I only had about 3 weeks where I didn't have to do anything at all whatsoever, then I had to ease back into a few necessary projects. I only am working about 15 hours a week, so I arrange it around Steve's work schedule or maddie's naps or the weekend etc. It is a challenge to find motivation though as it means all my "spare" time is taken up by trying to cram some work in.... what I wouldn't give for a few hours to myself to read a book in a hot bubble bath! :haha:

Welcome Espero! I really hope you catch that eggy this cycle hun!

Sath, that sounds like great therapy to get out with the dogs! De-stressing will hopefully do wonders with TTC.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, my brain is scrambled eggs this morning! Madison is melting down in her own room, it's not going very well at all but I am determined to give it a real go before succumbing to moving her back in our room again. I'm struggling a bit to find my PMA right now though, and feeling sorry for myself that I've done everything the books and experts tell me to and we are still having 8 wake-ups a night. I think there might be sleep training in our future :(

Also, I decided to move her naps to her cot as well figuring it can't get much worse than it is now, so we might as well decide "how" and "where" we want her to sleep from now on and just stay consistent until she gets it someday.......whenever that day may be!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh hugs Tawn, sounds like your having a tough time Hun x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn aw thts a shame it sounds hectic trying to fit ur work in. I kno 6 months I can't believe it. X

Cupcake how's zack u thinking its reflux then?x

Welcome expero hope u get ur BFP very soon..x

Yeah hoping we sort something. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl I'm sorry to hear you are still going through a tough time with hubby, I could strangle my hubby most of the time and that's before baby arrives so I can tell with a lack of sleep and hormones we are going to be on the verge of murdering each other. Does he ever have Leo on his own? 

Aw tawn :hugs: your life sounds do hectic at the moment, how you manage/function on no sleep is beyond me. I really hope she starts to sleep more xx

I'm pooping my pants but hopefully I can relax a little from tomorrow onwards :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d your scan will be great , look forward to it cos you have so few scans in pregnancy. You won't get your nt risk tomo so ask them what the measurement is when your being scanned. 

Forgot to say my little genius went from 9-4 between feeds last night! We've not made it out the house again today, I've had a lazy afternoon watching magic mike and gbbo while Zach has been asleep!


----------



## baileybubs

Good afternoon ladies!

Cheryl, yeah we are still going to ttc after christmas, it works out better for us moneywise (weirdly!) if we do because I can't go back to this job full time, and to get a better job I would need to be more career focused but cant do that with Emilia, so we figure we may as well have another baby now and I can go back to pursuing my career properly when they go to school. Unless of course I find a good job before I get pregnant coz I keep looking for something that will pay me more and be more suitable for putting Emilia into nursery.
That sucks that you guys are falling out so much though, me and df still fall out a lot but I am making a big effort to stop flying off the handle and counting to ten when I feel angry (lol!!) and he is making more efforts around the house and with Emilia (that may have had something to do with me threatening to throw his xbox through the window though!).

Mrs d so excited for tomorrow!! Cant wait to see your little duckling again! All this is making me so broody but I am adamant I am waiting til New Year because then I will have that minimum 18 month gap. Have you thought of any more names yet or found any you and dh agree on? 

Cupcake hows Zach? Is he still puking a lot? Did you manage to get in at the doctors?

Tawn aw hun I'm sorry you are still struggling with Maddies sleep patterns, you must be exhausted! You are doing an amazing job hun, and I think you are right to persevere with her in her own room and for naps too coz she will need to be ok with it one day, may as well keep trying now. Have you spoke to a gp about it, see if there is anything that can help? I dont know what that would be though.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well done Zach! He is a little genius! Ooh and dont tell me what happened in gbbo, I'm watching it tonight. I was gutted when Howard went a couple of weeks ago :nope: 
My money is on Ruby I think, she just keeps getting better despite her nervousness!


----------



## cupcake1981

I know bailey! What a little superstar! Dunno if it's trying to start something of a bedtime routine that's helping. We're putting him to bed after his feed at 8/9 in his crib, in his sleeping bag, in the dark with lullaby lamb playing. But mummy got 6 hours sleep in a row (I went at 10) so I just hope it's the start of longer sleeping at night!

I love gbbo, I miss having the time to bake intricate little things. I've made cookies a few times last few weeks and that's about it! My money's on Kimberley, she keeps knocking it out the park!!

Not so much puke today, am taking more time winding him and making sure I get wind up at the end of the feed , despite the infacol it's taking 20 mins to wind sometimes. I don't want him to have to have gaviscon if I can help it, he's an ickle bubba don't want to put medicines in him yet :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and having a baby changes your relationship so much, hubby and I are snapping and bitching at each other all the time to :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Kimberley or ruby deffo gonna win I think. I might get stuff to bake my own brownies again tomorrow lol, I gave up on the diet ages ago haha!

Aw I hope it's the start of him sleeping well for you, that will be good (until you hit the 4 month regression lol). 

Yeah I get what you mean about not wanting to give him gaviscon, I was reluctant to even give Emilia calpol at first coz I'm not really a medicine taker myself. I think too much can make you immune or need stronger and stronger so only use it sparingly. We've done well with the calpol though, we've just about finished the bottle we bought when she had her 8 week vaccinations so haven't used much.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake and I'll be happy if I can see a nose bone :) 

I was out last night so missed gbbo, I'll have to watch it Sunday 

Whoo hoo for a good sleep cupcake, I hope it continues and yay for no puke :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Tbh I already have the calpol in the cupboard for when he has his jabs! But I don't like the idea of adding gaviscon to his feeds. I already hate having to give him formula as I wanted to bf, let alone formula with drugs in :( . Still if it's what he needs ill do that but trying to wind better and keep him upright longer for now.

Aw brownies. I ate the last cookie earlier so am now all out of goodies, maybe brownies will be in order. 

Ah I've heard about that evil 4 month sleep regression. Just as you get them sleeping well they go backwards again! Hoping for another good night tonight!


----------



## MrsDuck

My brownies are pants apart from that recipe you sent me cupcake that I used rollos for they were so good :) 

Hopefully my baby will be like me and hubby and love it's sleep. Here's hoping :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't sleep much at all last night, 3 hours to go.......

I hope all you lovelies managed lots of sleep last night and weren't kept awake by your little ones :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy scan day I can't wait to see the pics!! It's all gonna be great! What time is it?

Only manage 5 1/2 hours between feeds last night.....seems Tursday was a fluke!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d I am sure it will go brilliantly!! Cant wait to see another pic of the little duckling!

Cupcake aw bless Zack's doing really well with 5 1/2 hours between feeds, but I am sure he'll just keep getting better and better with it, he'll be sttn before you know it!

I'm just watching the Wright stuff and the topic of conversation is articles about how apparently the ideal age to have children is 26 (which I think means your first child). All this is doing is spurring me to have baby number two asap lol!! I think its rubbish though coz I dont think that there is a perfect age, but I think the article refers to physically its better. I think mentally I wouldnt have been in the right place at 26 but thats a personal thing as I was divorced and single and at uni lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm back.....

All went brilliantly, the people due to be scanned before me didn't turn up so I was allowed a double length appointment so lots of baby watching time. We saw a good nose bone and on average fluid measured 1.4mm so she wasn't concerned at all about downs, she forgot to print me pics so as I was about to leave and I asked if I could have a pic she apologised for not printing as she went along and got me to lay back down and did some more scanning and printed them which I thought was really nice of her


----------



## MrsDuck

5 1/2 hours is still good cupcake :) I hope it continues to increase xx

Bailey I always wanted my children before I was 30, so much for that hey. I blame hubby, we've been together 10 years.


----------



## Tawn

Yay mrsd so pleased for you! Post a pic when you get a chance :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks Tawn, I'll scan and post when I'm on the PC :)

What a gorgeous picture of Madison you have on your avatar, she looks such a cheeky money in it :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay mrs d!! So glad it went so well and you got it extended too! I knew everything would be fab!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh and I've been brought forward another day so I'm 12+4 edd 27th April :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for a great scan!!! Do you feel all officially preg now? When are you telling family? Can't wait for a pic!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay, MrsD!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks girls, I feel relieved, I hardly slept last night worrying. We've started telling family now and I'll post some pics in a minute.

So how has everyone else been today?

Cupcake did you go to sensory?


----------



## MrsDuck

My little boy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw little duckling!

Nope didn't go, given up on going anywhere for a particular time at the mo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw :hugs: are you enjoying have zach to yourself now hubby is back at work?


----------



## baileybubs

Awww how cute is that little duckling!! It's amazing how well these scans show definition isn't it?? So glad it's all looking fab for you mrs d!! And almost 13 weeks now so almost 2nd tri!!! Yay for due date being brought forward. April babies are awesome (and May babies too coz I'm a May baby lol!)

Cupcake I don't blame you, it's too hard to run to a schedule when they are that young, I struggle now when she's older and sleeping less! I find it hard even to find time to give her some solid foods (weaning) coz when she's not napping she's having a bottle and in between that we are out busy doing stuff! How is he doing since being constipated?

I managed to get Emilia to eat half a jar of Orchard Chicken tonight yay! Followed by some melon for dessert most of which she dropped on the floor and Bailey got lol! I've been giving her a combination of homemade purées, bought purées and finger foods. She's definately got the hang of chewing on the finger foods but doesn't swallow them, and she's still gagging with the purées but is swallowing most of it now. I can tell you that her nappies most certainly tell me that she's managing to swallow some stuff now coz these days the smell is sooooo bad!! I thought that formula based poops were bad but this is awful :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha and no doubt the veggi farts are bad too ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yup, she used to fart and it didn't smell but now it's so bad when she farts and it's so smelly, if people are with us I have to make a big deal if it being Emilia so they don't think is me hahaha!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Yup, she used to fart and it didn't smell but now it's so bad when she farts and it's so smelly, if people are with us I have to make a big deal if it being Emilia so they don't think is me hahaha!

:rofl:

Between Emilia and bailey you don't stand a chance haha

Is she liking her bouncy thing that attaches to the door now she's a bit bigger?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that's true mrs d! 

She likes it for about 5 mins at a time coz she hasn't quite figured out that she's supposed to bounce bless her!

Is it weird that I iron Emilia's clothes? I don't always do it coz it depends if I get enough time, but seen as we don't have a dryer our clothes end up really creased so I don't want her looking like no-one owns her lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can categorically say that there is no way I'm going to iron baby clothes, but I'm just lazy haha


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I never thought I would to be honest as I don't iron mine! But I care more about how she looks than me, and her clothes just looked so creased!


----------



## MrsDuck

baileybubs said:


> Lol I never thought I would to be honest as I don't iron mine! But I care more about how she looks than me, and her clothes just looked so creased!

:rofl: and I'm sure mil would have something to say about Emilia in creased clothes ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I forgot to say, we viewed and really like a house this afternoon so now it's all systems go with ours eeeek!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think that's exactly why I do it mrs d! My MIL is honestly the cleanest neatest person I have ever met in my life! The other week one of the twins dropped a few crumbs from their biscuit on the carpet and she immediately went over and picked them up!! Imagining doing that after a child all the time!! Just Hoover later woman!!

Oooh wow that's good! What's the house like? Eeeek stress of moving! I've had enough of it already lol, can't wait to just get in there! And I'm sick of being on hold to all these companies about moving house!


----------



## MrsDuck

You haven't met my mil haha, I'm sure she was running her hand along my dresser etc checking for dust last weekend while she was over. Oh and I put creased duvet covers on her bed :dohh: 

It's in a 1970's time warp but it's got potential. We've been looking now for a few years and found nothing, I'm 3 months pregnant and bam. Maybe the saying is right, new house new baby.....I like a challenge haha

On the downside me and dh aren't good at keeping the house neat and tidy so that's going to be a challenge in itself :blush:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> My little boy?

Awe!!! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I'm back.....
> 
> All went brilliantly, the people due to be scanned before me didn't turn up so I was allowed a double length appointment so lots of baby watching time. We saw a good nose bone and on average fluid measured 1.4mm so she wasn't concerned at all about downs, she forgot to print me pics so as I was about to leave and I asked if I could have a pic she apologised for not printing as she went along and got me to lay back down and did some more scanning and printed them which I thought was really nice of her

Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Yay mrsd so pleased for you! Post a pic when you get a chance :)

Your little girl is ADORABLE Tawn!!!


----------



## SATH

Mrs d great scan amazing the difference in just a week. Nearly 2nd tri so you can relax and enjoy!! 

Tawn OMG that pic is precious she needs a spoiler alert for cuteness!! 

Catch up later after work. No symptoms here.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning Sath. When will you be testing? 

What's everyone up to today? I am at work the evening.

I've woke up with such bad ovulation pain! At least I know it's happening lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Boo for work later on!

Gonna pop out later if I can get organised!

7 hours from Zach again last night little superstar! Fed at 8:30, woke at 3:30, altho I didn't get to bed til 10:30 and woke at 2 with him stirring so pumped, need to plan my evenings smarter so I can make the most of these amazing nights!


----------



## Tawn

Awww thanks ladies. We think she is absolutely adorable too...makes it hard to get frustrated with her over the lack of sleep when she smiles at you like that :haha:

MrsD, LOVING the pic! Are you going to find out the gender when the time comes!? (please say yes please say yes!) And the new house new baby thing worked for us too, we got pg first cycle in our new house :)

Cupcake, wow what a little superstar Zach is! You should try to get to bed earlier and you would so you can get loads of sleep! I am so amazed at you getting out of the house so much, when Madison was that age I was pleased if I managed to shower lol. Gosh, I hope if we ever have a number 2 that he/she is a bit easier during the early months!

Bailey, when is your official move date hun? If you are having O pains are you going to have a sneaky bit of bd'ing to try and catch it or are you determined to wait? I cannot imagine trying so soon, you must be superwoman full of energy! I get broody sometimes just seeing how Maddie is growing up so fast, but I really want to enjoy time with just her before adding another in the mix (plus I need to be able to cope if #2 is a non-sleeper as well :rofl:) so I think I will wait until she is at least 1.5 or so. A nice 2-2.5 year gap will hopefully give me enough time to recover lol

Sath, how is the TWW treating you? Are you usually an early tester or do you wait for AF to be late?

TTC, when are you testing as well hun? Did I miss any updates on your Dr appts lately while I haven't been on BnB as much? How's all that coming?


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake where you thinking of going out Hun? I want to go out today too but it's raining and we have very little money til we move so it's hard to think of what we can do!!!
Yay for Zach he's doing so well! Yeah I used to stay up late and then regret it, these days I don't wait up for df as much and I go to bed between 9 and 10.

Tawn hi Hun! Oh I'm not superwoman tawn I think you are!! Step son, baby and working since she was 3 weeks on very little sleep! I think I'm just a bit crackers lol, I just know I want two children and as I'm 30 now i want to make sure that I have my 2 kids before I focus on my career. 
I don't think we'll have a sneaky bd this month, I don't want to be going back to work with an obvious baby bump (if I would be lucky enough to catch so soon!). They are being really good and flexible with me but I think if they thought I was pregnant they could say they don't have the hours I can do etc. But next month I might be more inclined lol! I would just love to be able to have a vbac.

How is your step son doing by the way Hun? Does he see much of bio mum? What does she think of you moving back to the US?


----------



## MrsDuck

Chatty girls this morning :) 

Not long now til your move bailey, that limbo bit, knowing that you are going but you can't pack as you'll need stuff is the worst 

Cupcake yay for more sleep and good luck with the outing today, are you going anywhere nice? 

Ttc I was going to ask about your appointment too, any developments? 

Tawn yes I am going to find out the sex :) is it July that you are planning to go back to the states? 

Sath, 7dpo and your temps are nice and high, come on implantation dip :) I hope work goes ok

Hiya everyone else :hi: 

Afm did anyone else have trouble sleeping this early on? I feel so sick still at night and my hips are going numb trying to sleep on my sides and I just can't seem to fall asleep :(


----------



## Espero

Morning Ladies.

No sign of the magic O Lady as yet. Never mind though, means I have the whole weekend to pin the husband down. Literally, if necessary. :haha:

Congrats on your scan MrsDuck! What are the piccies like? I was giggling about your MIL - mine suggested ironing as "therapeutic" when I was down... 

:huh:...:rofl:...:wine:......:sleep:


----------



## MrsDuck

Keep bding espero, hubby is in for a treat this weekend ;) 
My scan pic is a couple of pages back, I'm convinced its a boy xx
Therapeutic, that must mean that she's got a cleaner that does it for her haha


----------



## Tawn

baileybubs said:


> How is your step son doing by the way Hun? Does he see much of bio mum? What does she think of you moving back to the US?

He's doing OK, had a bit of a regression with behaviour lately so it has been prettttty exhausting all around in this household! :haha: :sleep: He had a bit of a cry and said he wishes mummy would see him more, so Steve and I think it is finally hitting him how she is abandoning him and he is acting out at school and home to deal with his emotions. It's hard to remember that and try and be patient though when he takes a knife to the expensive oak kitchen table and scratches it so bad we can't sell it now or wipes poo all over the bathroom because he didn't want to wash his hands :wacko: 

His mum is still not seeing him more than a few hours once a week and is still lying to avoid seeing him any more than that (making up a "college course" for her hairdressing for example which just happens to fall on the day she used to see him so now she can't etc etc.) We gave her a heads up about half-term and said if she could have him 1-2 nights that would be super helpful and she said no, she has plans...... Ummmmm.... what? And then I saw on her boyfriends fb page they are going to a rave that weekend. Ohh and when he has an issue at school or something she laughs and says "well that is your problem now, not mine!" :growlmad: Like he isn't her child anymore now that he lives with us? UHG vile woman.

He is really really excited about moving to the US (end of June is the plan, we have a flight booked on my bday actually! Lol) as we sat down and had a long talk about what it would mean with regards to missing mummy etc and he said he doesn't care, he can Skype her. And she didn't care at all and signed the consent forms the next day for us to emigrate with him, not even an ounce of hesitation about her son moving half way around the world. Works out better for us, but seriously, what kind of mother acts this way? It baffles me....


----------



## Tawn

Oh and PS, thank goodness you are finding out the gender MrsD! I couldn't manage another yellow bump in here lolol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw tawn you poor thing, you really have got it all going on at the mo. sounds like this move will be perfect for you all, a brand new start :) 

Haha no team yellow over here :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's so sad for your step son that his mother doesn't care! Although he is very lucky to have you as his step mum tawn. It must still be hard for him, I guess the behaviour is understandable considering his mum but I hope it gets better for you all soon. Glad it's made it easier for you though that she has signed the forms, at least you don't have to worry about fighting her on that. 
Still can't believe she'd rather go to a rave than see her son, what kind of a mother can do that??

I think boy for you too mrs d!

Espero make sure you pin that hubby down lol! And therapeutic? Hmm not sure on that one lol, I walk away from it with a bad back so it causes me more bother than being therapeutic lol!


----------



## Espero

Blimey Tawn. :huh: Thank the God of your choice that he's got you to show him what a real Mum is like. Poor little guy. :growlmad:

GOD I'M BORED!! At work and I do declare the clock has stopped... :brat:


----------



## MrsDuck

People on other threads have been saying that they can tell you the sex of the baby from the chromosomes when they do the abnormality checks, anyone else heard of this? They have taken my blood to do this as part of my nt measurements as I'm old and considered a high risk pregnancy because of my thyroid. I'm not there for another 4 weeks but I'll definitely ask at my next appointment


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree espero I can tell its Friday but bnb is helping to pass the time


----------



## Espero

Amen sister. :flower:

Pretty interesting too - I am TTC and that's my main interest, but I'm also studying to be a psychologist so some of the threads on child development etc are really helpful. :thumbup:

Can you tell I really like the smilies on B&B? :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Awww thanks ladies. We think she is absolutely adorable too...makes it hard to get frustrated with her over the lack of sleep when she smiles at you like that :haha:
> 
> MrsD, LOVING the pic! Are you going to find out the gender when the time comes!? (please say yes please say yes!) And the new house new baby thing worked for us too, we got pg first cycle in our new house :)
> 
> Cupcake, wow what a little superstar Zach is! You should try to get to bed earlier and you would so you can get loads of sleep! I am so amazed at you getting out of the house so much, when Madison was that age I was pleased if I managed to shower lol. Gosh, I hope if we ever have a number 2 that he/she is a bit easier during the early months!
> 
> Bailey, when is your official move date hun? If you are having O pains are you going to have a sneaky bit of bd'ing to try and catch it or are you determined to wait? I cannot imagine trying so soon, you must be superwoman full of energy! I get broody sometimes just seeing how Maddie is growing up so fast, but I really want to enjoy time with just her before adding another in the mix (plus I need to be able to cope if #2 is a non-sleeper as well :rofl:) so I think I will wait until she is at least 1.5 or so. A nice 2-2.5 year gap will hopefully give me enough time to recover lol
> 
> Sath, how is the TWW treating you? Are you usually an early tester or do you wait for AF to be late?
> 
> TTC, when are you testing as well hun? Did I miss any updates on your Dr appts lately while I haven't been on BnB as much? How's all that coming?

I'll be testing next Tuesday, the 22nd, same day i was due with the twins. That's the day FF tells me to test so i'm going to wait it out. i'm hoping for a miracle that day! We went to our first specialist appointment Sept. 19 and they had DH and I do some antibody blood tests and came back positive on one which said i develop antibodies against his t-cells so i just hear that as our blood doesn't like each other. Good news is they had a solution so we just started our first "natural" cycle of heparin injections twice a day in my tummy and progesterone. All of this started Wednesday, CD21 so we shall see. I'm very hopeful. If no conception this cycle, we'll do another "natural" cycle with just the heparin and progesterone and then in December we'll start the fertility meds and being monitored, etc. We sure know how to have fun in our house!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Chatty girls this morning :)
> 
> Not long now til your move bailey, that limbo bit, knowing that you are going but you can't pack as you'll need stuff is the worst
> 
> Cupcake yay for more sleep and good luck with the outing today, are you going anywhere nice?
> 
> Ttc I was going to ask about your appointment too, any developments?
> 
> Tawn yes I am going to find out the sex :) is it July that you are planning to go back to the states?
> 
> Sath, 7dpo and your temps are nice and high, come on implantation dip :) I hope work goes ok
> 
> Hiya everyone else :hi:
> 
> Afm did anyone else have trouble sleeping this early on? I feel so sick still at night and my hips are going numb trying to sleep on my sides and I just can't seem to fall asleep :(

No MrsD, just have to wait it out this cycle since i'm not on the fertility meds. They don't monitor me until i'm on them. OH well, i still feel like we're being proactive since i'm now on the heparin and progesterone but i just hate not knowing if i'm preggers yet or not. And if not, then we'll do it all over again next cycle. If nothing for this current cycle and October's, then we'll start fertility meds in December!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> No sign of the magic O Lady as yet. Never mind though, means I have the whole weekend to pin the husband down. Literally, if necessary. :haha:
> 
> Congrats on your scan MrsDuck! What are the piccies like? I was giggling about your MIL - mine suggested ironing as "therapeutic" when I was down...
> 
> :huh:...:rofl:...:wine:......:sleep:

Woohoo, pin him good!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Blimey Tawn. :huh: Thank the God of your choice that he's got you to show him what a real Mum is like. Poor little guy. :growlmad:
> 
> GOD I'M BORED!! At work and I do declare the clock has stopped... :brat:

I'M BORED TOO Espero at work! I just got back from lunch almost an hour ago now and have done NOTHING since. There's nothing for me to do. Yuck! Plus i'm really tired anyway and just want to take a nap but can't really do that. oh boo!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> People on other threads have been saying that they can tell you the sex of the baby from the chromosomes when they do the abnormality checks, anyone else heard of this? They have taken my blood to do this as part of my nt measurements as I'm old and considered a high risk pregnancy because of my thyroid. I'm not there for another 4 weeks but I'll definitely ask at my next appointment

Yes, this is true. This last loss of ours, we told them we wanted the babies to be tested and when they called me with the results they said all was normal and she said x and y chromosomes and then said it was a perfectly healthy boy. They couldn't tell on the other one, something happened to it during transport to the lab or something but when she told me boy, it was like i had my loss all over again at that point. I couldn't believe they could tell that early on but they could. Yes because of the chromosomes. Makes me wish i knew what the others were now.


----------



## MrsDuck

Espero I had noticed your smiley fetish haha ;) 

Ttc that's great that you have a plan and the specialist seems to be helping you every way possible. I hope the heparin and progesterone do the job :) 

Wow thanks ttc, I suppose that makes sense testing chromosomes they know what sex but I find it amazing they can tell from just taking my blood, they don't have anything from either baby or hubby.

Aw :hugs: you have been through the mill, but stay strong it will happen for you I'm sure xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't change my ticker each time I enter the code making me a day further along, my ticker shows me being 30 weeks (if only)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Espero I had noticed your smiley fetish haha ;)
> 
> Ttc that's great that you have a plan and the specialist seems to be helping you every way possible. I hope the heparin and progesterone do the job :)
> 
> Wow thanks ttc, I suppose that makes sense testing chromosomes they know what sex but I find it amazing they can tell from just taking my blood, they don't have anything from either baby or hubby.
> 
> Aw :hugs: you have been through the mill, but stay strong it will happen for you I'm sure xx

me too, me too!!!

Oh, i didn't realize you were saying they could tell by just taking your blood??? that's crazy. I've never heard of that!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Espero I had noticed your smiley fetish haha ;)
> 
> Ttc that's great that you have a plan and the specialist seems to be helping you every way possible. I hope the heparin and progesterone do the job :)
> 
> Wow thanks ttc, I suppose that makes sense testing chromosomes they know what sex but I find it amazing they can tell from just taking my blood, they don't have anything from either baby or hubby.
> 
> Aw :hugs: you have been through the mill, but stay strong it will happen for you I'm sure xx

Thank you MrsD!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

I'm feeling an argument coming along with df today! I've got up with Emilia every day this week except Tuesday, which I don't mind. He said to me this morning that he'll get up with her tomorrow but I'm at work at 8am tomorrow so I have to be up at 7am anyway so it's not exactly a lie in. 
But then I remembered he asked if he could go to his mates today to play Xbox and I said if think about it coz we've got a lot on with moving. And he's let me get up with her this morning too so if he gets up later and thinks he can then go out all day (yes most of it is for work but 3 hours will be playing on Xbox) then I will flip my lid lol!!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## SATH

Hey Bailey totally get it. I would be boiling up ready to burst lets hope he sees sense.

How is everyone? I need to have a read back just havent had chance. Went to my friends new pony yesterday which promptly bit me knew i wasnt keen on horses! Had some wine to recover. Today im off to my sister and tyen tomorrow its dog walking. Not seeing a lot of oh at mo but he always leaves me so give him a taste of it. 

Will try and read back and catch up with everyone. Have a good day. Bailey count to 10 before you say anything xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning girls

I totally get it too bailey, take a deep breath, he is probably totally oblivious to the fact that you are about to flip, can you give him the heads up before you get to that point or else you are going to be stewing all day just waiting for him to mention Xbox :hugs: 

Hi sath, I can't believe it bit you, I'm with you on horses, I'm more a dog fan :) 
Haha give dh a taste of his own medicine hehe enjoy your sisters and doggie walking :) 

Afm it's a day of getting ready for the estate agents on Monday eeek! Hubby is currently hoovering!!! Wtf!! 

Right I'd better go before he sees me on here and flips that I'm not helping. Have a good day xxxxxxx


----------



## Tawn

Ohhh something must be in the air today Bailey, cause I am brewing for a fight with my DH as well. He has decided to come back to the bedroom (been sleeping a nice 8-9 hours on the sofa for the last umpteenth weeks because he can't be tired for work. I get that, that isn't the problem) and has decided to "help" with Maddie the last 2 nights. 

This means he has gone in to settle her 2x on 2 nights (out of about 8 wakings where I did the rest). Plus he is a deep sleeper so he sleeps right through my going to settle her, and snores his head off so I can't get back to sleep when I do eventually crawl back into bed. The point being, he has been "suffering" through her wakeups for 2 nights and is SO EXHAUSTED he needed to sleep in this morning and just got up. While I've been up all blinking night, as well as up since 5:40am. Already put the baby down and gotten her up from her first nap, gotten her and Ollie fed, changed, washed etc. 

And on top of that I am trying frantically to get my work done (as I have to get a lot done on weekends as I don't have enough time during the week) with a baby on my lap trying to grab the mouse and hit the keyboard as I work. Then he rolls down at 9:50 looking refreshed from his HARDSHIP of two nights of helping with the baby..... and wonders why I am being "short"....Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh........

He is usually a huge help and I don't usually have much to complain about with him, but it just goes to show exactly how out of touch with her night-time shenanigans he is and how men just can't cope with the kind of sleep deprivation that is standard issue for us moms. /rant


----------



## Tawn

Don't know why that double posted... hahah must have been the fervor with which I hit the submit button :rofl:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw tawn what a pain!! They don't seem to get it do they these men?? I would tell him he has to have the kids for a couple of hours whilst you get some work done and then have a nice relaxing bath with NO intereuptions! And if he complains about it threaten to destroy something of his haha (sorry that was a bit extreme but I find threatening the Xbox works very well!).
My df is like that too, he snores right through whenever I get up with Emilia through the night. But if he ever gets up with her I have to wake him to start with and then he's so noisy and throws himself back on the bed so if I had managed to fall back asleep he would deffo wake me again! Men lol! 
I bet you get really annoyed when he rolls down at 9.50am looking all refreshed when you've been up for so long already. Does he take a leisurely shower and take his time getting dressed too whilst you are still downstairs half-dressed, hair all disarray, looking a scruff (like me!!)? That's what my df does and it's so annoying!

Sath hope you enjoy the dog walking and your sisters. How come your oh has been away/out so much? 

Mrs d your dh should do everything Hun, you are 13 weeks pregnant, don't be overdoing it! Have you started telling everyone now then?

Afm I counted to 10 and I took a deep breath after he said "what are you doing this afternoon, coz I asked the other day if I could go and play Xbox".......1, 2, 3,....
I mentioned how he should have got up with Emilia this morning if he wanted to go seen as I'm now working part time, organising everything for us moving (the one job I gave him to organise a carpet cleaver he STILL hasn't done), cleaning the whole house, doing all the laundry and ironing as well as looking after Emilia all day, and yet he has had a lie in every day this week bar Tuesday when he loudly woke me at 8am anyway (which is still a lie in to me but it's like he can't cope with me sleeping any longer!). As I said this he says "god I only asked!" Arghhhhhh! Maybe you could not ask and act like a grown up and look at all we have going on at the moment and not be selfish and expect to lie in AND go play Xbox for 3 hours on the same day!! 
I think what annoys me most is that they always play Xbox together on the day of the week that his mates wife goes to her parents with their toddler, so it's at her convienience, and they don't seem to care about whether it's an inconvenience to me!! I like his mates wife it's not her fault, it's df who won't just turn round to his mate and say "can we not do it on a day that's better for my partner for a change!". 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey, Tawn, i hear ya..... Babies and husbands are both hard work..... Must be something in the air, tough evening and morning with Zach....


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no hope your morning got better cupcake!

Phew Emilia napped for an hour so i got the ironing done and then I took Emilia and Bailey for a walk for an hour, she's now happily playing in her walker (that she's still not fitting in properly!) whilst I make her a bit of lunch! 

How's everyone's Saturday going?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah just about, he's been quiet long enough for me to make some biscuits to take to my friends this avo as promised. House is still a tip tho! 

Zach is not sleeping during the day so much so need more things to entertain him. What did you have at 6 weeks? We have a jungle gym, and chair that he's not too keen on and some small Lamaze toys. What else should I get?


----------



## baileybubs

Don't worry about your house, I gave up on that a long time ago lol!

Yeah that's all we pretty much had at that age. It's really hard when they are young coz they can't play as such can they? Its more about them watching you which can be quite hard to entertain them all day long! Does he not like being bounced in his chair?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!!!! There is definitely something in the air today :gun:


----------



## baileybubs

You had a fall out with dh too mrs d? Emilia's being super fussy again today (she was yesterday too). Do you think it's the full moon affecting everyone's moods?


----------



## baileybubs

How has the rest of everyone's day been? Df and me are ok, he said he forgot I was at work tomorrow and was going to get up with her then. I've told him in no uncertain terms it was selfish and unfair of him to expect me to get up with her at 5.30am then be on my own all day whilst she's being so fussy with naps and cranky from teething whilst he goes off playing Xbox for 3 hours on his break! He agreed and I told him it works both ways and that when I am going to see Wicked on Halloween I will let him have a lie in that day. I just wish he would try and think more like a member of a family as a whole rather than just doing what's best for him all the time unless I tell him otherwise!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aaaagghhh Zach has been possessed by the devil himself tonight. I blame the full moon. Worn out mummy. In bed now but not sure how long it'll last.

Mrs d enjoy your quiet evenings while you can.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Ohhh something must be in the air today Bailey, cause I am brewing for a fight with my DH as well. He has decided to come back to the bedroom (been sleeping a nice 8-9 hours on the sofa for the last umpteenth weeks because he can't be tired for work. I get that, that isn't the problem) and has decided to "help" with Maddie the last 2 nights.
> 
> This means he has gone in to settle her 2x on 2 nights (out of about 8 wakings where I did the rest). Plus he is a deep sleeper so he sleeps right through my going to settle her, and snores his head off so I can't get back to sleep when I do eventually crawl back into bed. The point being, he has been "suffering" through her wakeups for 2 nights and is SO EXHAUSTED he needed to sleep in this morning and just got up. While I've been up all blinking night, as well as up since 5:40am. Already put the baby down and gotten her up from her first nap, gotten her and Ollie fed, changed, washed etc.
> 
> And on top of that I am trying frantically to get my work done (as I have to get a lot done on weekends as I don't have enough time during the week) with a baby on my lap trying to grab the mouse and hit the keyboard as I work. Then he rolls down at 9:50 looking refreshed from his HARDSHIP of two nights of helping with the baby..... and wonders why I am being "short"....Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh........
> 
> He is usually a huge help and I don't usually have much to complain about with him, but it just goes to show exactly how out of touch with her night-time shenanigans he is and how men just can't cope with the kind of sleep deprivation that is standard issue for us moms. /rant

Because Mom just does it ALL better! God made woman because he knew man couldn't handle it. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Oh no hope your morning got better cupcake!
> 
> Phew Emilia napped for an hour so i got the ironing done and then I took Emilia and Bailey for a walk for an hour, she's now happily playing in her walker (that she's still not fitting in properly!) whilst I make her a bit of lunch!
> 
> How's everyone's Saturday going?

Well kind of boring actually...this evening anyway since i'm not drinking due to my meds and doc's orders cd's 21-28. but that's ok. Was busy today with a hair appointment and final pedi of the season and then went to 3 different pharmacies to price fertility meds for future cycles. Man...that was tiring! Took almost an hour at each one to price 7 different meds/syringes. Good times!

Glad emilia got in a good nap so you could get some things done!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow that sounds like a busy day ttc, hope the pricing up was successful!

Well it's been quiet on here today!

I started off having a good day, enjoyed work, had a good morning with Emilia before I went etc. Then it all went to pot when I dared to try having an hours nap this afternoon whilst df was home. First of all I couldn't get to sleep coz all I could think about was money and moving, then his brother came over (from MILs) and I could hear them talking and couldn't sleep, my fault I'm such a light sleeper lol! But then it went all nice and quiet and I was just drifting off when a herd of elephants came up my stairs (my nephews and nieces) because they wanted to see me (very lovely but I was in my pjs in bed and df knew that!!). So after they went I had a little mention to df not to do that again coz it wasn't very fair he should have just said they couldn't come over coz I was too tired or something. Anyways I asked him if he'd filled Emilia's flask for her feeds - no, sterilised her bottles - no, changed her nappy - no, put her down for a nap - no, given her tea - no. So whilst I had been upstairs attempting to rest he had done nothing and not even put her down for a nap coz his "family wanted to see her". Oh well let's just mess up her routine then shall we then she'll be all cranky from 4.30pm, refuse her tea, cry at everything and be a nightmare to put to sleep!!! But obviously he doesn't cares about that coz that's MY problem as he was back at work wasn't he?? Arse!!

Then my mum phones me for a chat, was trying to have a whinge about it to her and MIL walks in with some cushions for us, again very nice of her but I was trying to talk to my mum and she just stood there for ages making faces at Emilia. I don't mind that she came over (although I will be so glad when we don't have these unannounced visits anymore!) and I'm grateful for all she does and all the random stuff she brings us but I was trying to talk to my mum and felt like I couldn't and that I should hang up or summat! 
I can't wait to move house!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Phew I feel so much better for venting that! So, how's everyone else's day been?


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Wow that sounds like a busy day ttc, hope the pricing up was successful!
> 
> Well it's been quiet on here today!
> 
> I started off having a good day, enjoyed work, had a good morning with Emilia before I went etc. Then it all went to pot when I dared to try having an hours nap this afternoon whilst df was home. First of all I couldn't get to sleep coz all I could think about was money and moving, then his brother came over (from MILs) and I could hear them talking and couldn't sleep, my fault I'm such a light sleeper lol! But then it went all nice and quiet and I was just drifting off when a herd of elephants came up my stairs (my nephews and nieces) because they wanted to see me (very lovely but I was in my pjs in bed and df knew that!!). So after they went I had a little mention to df not to do that again coz it wasn't very fair he should have just said they couldn't come over coz I was too tired or something. Anyways I asked him if he'd filled Emilia's flask for her feeds - no, sterilised her bottles - no, changed her nappy - no, put her down for a nap - no, given her tea - no. So whilst I had been upstairs attempting to rest he had done nothing and not even put her down for a nap coz his "family wanted to see her". Oh well let's just mess up her routine then shall we then she'll be all cranky from 4.30pm, refuse her tea, cry at everything and be a nightmare to put to sleep!!! But obviously he doesn't cares about that coz that's MY problem as he was back at work wasn't he?? Arse!!
> 
> Then my mum phones me for a chat, was trying to have a whinge about it to her and MIL walks in with some cushions for us, again very nice of her but I was trying to talk to my mum and she just stood there for ages making faces at Emilia. I don't mind that she came over (although I will be so glad when we don't have these unannounced visits anymore!) and I'm grateful for all she does and all the random stuff she brings us but I was trying to talk to my mum and felt like I couldn't and that I should hang up or summat!
> I can't wait to move house!!!

:argh:

Breathe pretty lady! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I've had a bath and calmed down a bit now! I just hate all these unannounced visits sometimes, especially when I'm tired lol! I love df's family and so glad they seem to like me, I'm just a bit of a private person and I'm not so keen on my nieces and nephews coming up to my bedroom when I'm asleep (it trying to sleep). It could have ben disastrous because sometimes I take a nap naked so I was very lucky I chose to put my pjs on today!!!

I blame df anyway, he's the one who brought them upstairs to wake me up!


----------



## baileybubs

How are you today espero anyway? How's ttc'ing coming along? Have you ovulated yet? Sorry if you have already said I have a terrible memory!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey please don't say he was playing x box all the time he wasn't do all the things he should have been.....


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I hope you get to have a relaxing evening xx

I think I need a no visiting on a Sunday rule too. I love just veging in my tracksuit bottoms with no make up on and hair not done on a Sunday (after the rest of the week in suits with hair and make up on) but every week we get visitors, which is lovely but id rather look a bit more presentable 

Well my house has never been so clean and decluttered, it's all ready for the estate agents in the morning. Please wish me a speedy sale so that we can get this house we've seen (we've been on the look for about 5 years and its the first thing we've found we like)

I'll be glad to go to work tomorrow for a rest haha


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope you have better luck selling and moving before baby than I did mrs d!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I need a bit of Lady Luck :)


----------



## baileybubs

Youre a peach mrs d!! Yay!

I hope you didnt do too much this weekend mrs d, you are a 2nd tri pregnant lady afterall, I hope your dh isnt forgetting that lol!
I agree Sundays should be relaxing vegging days. But df's brother only ever visits MIL on a sunday with the kids so thats why they come over or get us to go over there. I usually dont mind but today I had already gone to bed. I'm really getting strung out with all this moving stuff and its constantly on my mind what we need to do and money etc so I dont think I'm sleeping properly when I do get chance!

Fingers crossed for a quick sale mrs d!!

No he wasnt playing on xbox cupcake, he was with his brother and had taken Emilia over to MILs to see them all, but he just forgot about any sort of routine for Emilia and the fact that she hadnt had a nap since 1.45pm. I had assumed he was putting her for a nap when I went for my nap!

And to top off my day my bloody iPhone has been restored to factory settings by the stupid iOS update arghhhh!! 

Oh and I forgot to tell you all what I did on Friday.....I was about to pull out of our road onto the main road and there were too mant cars coming and I had pulled out a little too far (our road is on an incline up to the main road so you have to go up enough to see whats coming) so I rolled back slightly, not realising the car behind was directly behind me and I bumped her!!! It was only a light touch so no damage, but she was effing and jeffing at me through my rearview, so when I saw she then turned onto the main road same way as me, she turned her headlights on then off again so I thought she was flashing me to pull over. So I did down another road and she just zoomed straight past (thankfully!). Anyways I was reversing and df was whinging at me for being careful etc, and I managed to bump another car that was parked!!! Such an idiot!! But df got out and there was no damage (literally was just a touch anyway not really a bump). I couldnt believe it, I hate driving with passengers lol!!

Sorry I am really rambling today arent I??

Mrs d what time are the estate agents round tomorrow, will you be at home or at work? Whats your new house like?

Cupcake how is Zach today?


----------



## baileybubs

Lots and lots of luck heading your way mrs d!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey you haven't had a good weekend have you? :( 
At least neither of the bumps were anything serious and more thankfully they didn't cost you any repairs. I agree with you about passengers, I drive and park all day every day but when hubby is with me in the car he comments on my technique or my choice of space or something so I just let him drive now, coz it annoys me so much. I bet you can't wait til df passes his test

Nooooo bloody updates, I still haven't done mine, thanks or the heads up. Did you lose much? 

Yay for a being a peach, I'm wishing the weeks away, come on 20 weeks, I want to know if it's a boy or a girl

The agents are here at 10am, I'll be here then go to work after they leave. I've photographed the house and offered them my pics and measurements but they said they wanted their own grrrr

The house is similar to ours but detached (ours is semi) and it has a big outbuilding which is perfect for all our rubbish :) the house does need total modernisation though


----------



## baileybubs

Thankfully I didnt lose anything coz it was all backed up on iTunes, but I've been without my phone for almost an hour whilst its been updating settings and restoring!

Why wouldnt they take your photos? Annoying!

Sounds like a nice house mrs d, would it take much to modernise, dont wanna be doing work on the house with a newborn around lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good, glad you didn't lose anything, but very annoying :( 

Hubby has put my pics onto a DVD so I'll give them to them anyhow. If they would just use them then it would just require a 5 min look around the house tomorrow instead of up to an hour

I know it's not ideal but yup it's a lot of work, kitchen, bathrooms, windows, oh and a wall needs to come down and the garden needs digging up to connect to mains water


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> How are you today espero anyway? How's ttc'ing coming along? Have you ovulated yet? Sorry if you have already said I have a terrible memory!

 Good thanks m'dear. :thumbup:

Mrs O sees to be AWOL for the time being but BDing on the offchance anyways...

Totally get what you mean about privacy - and nuddiness! Can't sleep at all well clothed, so that would have been seriously awkward! Safety latch for the door maybe...?


----------



## baileybubs

I lied, I've just had to reinstall half of my apps, but fingers crossed we are now looking like it's all there! Stupid update!!

Aw I hope they are quicker tomorrow for you Hun. My in laws are moving and having to do a lot of work on their new place. Will be weird once we have all moved and we will need to actually arrange to see them rather than them just popping over lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol or maybe df doesn't bring the nieces and nephews up to wake me up when I'm in bed espero, hopefully once we move this kind of thing will stop lol!

Hmmm where is O for you Hun? Bet your oh is loving all this bding lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Do you know where they are moving? It's nowhere near your new place is it ;) 

Hi espero at least with all this bding there should be lots if spermies waiting for the egg when it does arrive :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey Zach is ok today, been sleeping mostly. We had an awful night with him last night, but tonight he went down in our room at about 8 and is still sound asleep now, I'm about to go join him! 

When did Emilia first smile bailey? I've seen smiles from Zach but can't be sure they weren't wind! Did Emilia have wonky eyes to begin with to? Zachs eyes seem crossed lots of the time? He also has a flat head on one side and a lump on the other from just sleeping in ibe side of his head. I literally have a whole list for the 6 week check on Wedneday! He is also going bald on just one side of his head, the side he doesn't sleep on weirdly enough, you'd think he'd be bald where his hair rubs the sheet!

Mrs d u bet you sell your house super quick. Could you not sell it yourself being you are an estate agent or is that against fsa rules?


----------



## baileybubs

No nowhere near us thankfully lol! 

Well I was gonna stay up and wait for df but I'm too tired, might just go to bed


----------



## baileybubs

It was a while before she smiled properly cupcake, I kept saying that I thought she should have been smiling already but once she started she wouldn't stop lol! Must have been at least 12 weeks I think. 
She has flat head still too coz she still sleeps on her back. And she crossed her eyes more when she's trying to look at something close. She also still has these really rapid movements of her eyes when she's trying to focus, that's starting to worry me a little coz I would have thought she'd have outgrown that by now.


----------



## baileybubs

Is Zach sleeping well once he goes down now then?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw windy smiles, so cute :) 

I could, but work would charge me more than what another company is charging us so I'm going to leave them to it

How often do you have check ups after baby is born?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for zach going down easily tonight, I hope you get a good nights sleep :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey last week he was going 7 hours after going down at this time. Usually once he's asleep he's asleep.....and he's still asleep. Wonder what time he'll wake me tonight.

12 weeks ok I won't worry yet. The HV said 6-8 weeks so I'm just being unpatient and have to also remember he was a week early! Have you mentioned to your HV about her eyes? Sure it's nothing to worry about :)

Oh that's annoying mrs d, you'd think they'd give you employee discount!


----------



## baileybubs

We haven't seen the HV since she was 8 weeks old cupcake! She sent me a letter at 12 weeks saying that if I wanted her to she could come for another visit but if I felt all was ok she would contact me again when she's 7 months and any issues I could drop in any Wednesday at a children's centre lol! It worries me things like that though (not for me or Emilia) but that they don't have a system of actually checking a child is ok. Emilia hasn't been seen by a health professional since she was 12 weeks and had her last jabs. That's over 3 months ago. Good job I'm a good mum! But it's easy to see how some of these neglected children end up falling through the cracks isn't it? 

Aw he's doing so well sleeping for 7 hours! Does he just feed then go back to sleep? Coz that's good too, I used to love Emilia doing that, she'd then sleep til 9-10am sometimes!


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope :( no discount


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I think it all depends on people's situation on how often baby has a check up after being born, but the minimum is about 3 times in first few weeks then possibly again at 12 weeks (usually with the last jabs) and again at around 7 months or so I think.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey that's a bit scary, you can see how babies getting mistreated goes unseen :( 

I really hope I have a good sleeper


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought you were visited quite often and that you had to keep taking them to get weighed


----------



## baileybubs

Nope. Emilia was only weighed three times after she was born. Once in the first week to make sure she was back up to birth weight, once at about 4 weeks and again at about 8 weeks I think. And that was it. I dunno, maybe that's just in my area though? Who knows. 

Did you hear about that little lad who was starved to death and died aged 2 but was only found by police in his cot 2 years later, his mum still living there and clearly not in a fit mental state. That kind of thing definately worries me, that no one from a professional level like GP or HV noticed that this child hadn't been seen in 2 years. It's an awful story


----------



## baileybubs

And mrs d I think our next one will be a challenging sleeper. Bound to be after having Emilia, she may be demanding when she's awake and I have a lot of trouble with her naps but once she's asleep for the night she's usually pretty good. I reckon baby number two will be the opposite lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I always find it astounding when these abused children are at school and no one had picked it up there. Like that little Daniel, what a beautiful little boy, completely let down by everyone. So heartbreaking.

Well Mr Zach went to bed at 8, woke at 11 and hubby did that feed as he was up still, then slept til 5:30! He stirs and is noisy all night but we let him settle himself as he's not too bothered about a dummy and generally just spits it out anyway!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, it's awful :( 

Look at you talking about baby number 2 bailey haha, there is no way you are going to wait until jan haha

Yay for a good nights sleep, zach seems to be settling into a good sleep routine :) 

Afm just sat waiting for the agents. It's such an awful day, they are going to have to use our pics, surely???

I love it when the owners give me their own pics because it means they aren't going to say 'I don't like that one'


----------



## MrsDuck

God it's quiet on here today


----------



## SATH

Mrs d OMG your a peach wow its going so fast. Its been horrible here all day dark and pouring down yuck! Hope agents all measure up bet you were checking them? Have you found house you like?

Cupcake sounds like you had a good sleep last night. What a good little boy. What have you been up today? 

Bailey i agree with mrs d if you hold out till jan i'll be amazed i reckon new house and new bump! 

Had a lovely weekend. Loved the dog walking got to walk 3 dogs in total 2 collie and 1 springer spaniel cross who i fell in love with - i want him! Had my latest AMH result your not gonna believe its gone up last year it was 1.9 now its 4.6 wow. Acupuncture and herbs have obviously been doing something. No results on oh yet.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know!! A peach already :) 
The weather has been much the same here sath, not really the best day for the agents to come around but we have 2 viewings lined up already so ingests crossed. Yup we've found a house we want o buy but it's going to be a lot of work

I'm glad you had a lovely weekend, I think I would have come home with one of those dogs if it had been me haha
Well done on your levels increasing :) I was just looking on tinternet and it said the 'normal' range was between 1 and 10 so now you are comfortably in the middle yay. What a bugger still no results on oh


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath that's great Hun! So the acupuncture was worth it after all! Hope you get your oh's results back soon! 

Mrs d two viewings already booked wow! That's great!

I've been majorly hormonal today and no idea why! So weird! Been to our new house though to measure up where things can go and can't wait to move in now! It seems like there's nothing I can do at the mo then it's just gonna be a systems go from Monday.

Hows everyone else's day been?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw pregnancy hormones still with you :( I bet you can't wait to move :)

Our house looks messy already! It had better sell soon, I can't cope with the tidying haha


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Wow that sounds like a busy day ttc, hope the pricing up was successful!
> 
> Well it's been quiet on here today!
> 
> I started off having a good day, enjoyed work, had a good morning with Emilia before I went etc. Then it all went to pot when I dared to try having an hours nap this afternoon whilst df was home. First of all I couldn't get to sleep coz all I could think about was money and moving, then his brother came over (from MILs) and I could hear them talking and couldn't sleep, my fault I'm such a light sleeper lol! But then it went all nice and quiet and I was just drifting off when a herd of elephants came up my stairs (my nephews and nieces) because they wanted to see me (very lovely but I was in my pjs in bed and df knew that!!). So after they went I had a little mention to df not to do that again coz it wasn't very fair he should have just said they couldn't come over coz I was too tired or something. Anyways I asked him if he'd filled Emilia's flask for her feeds - no, sterilised her bottles - no, changed her nappy - no, put her down for a nap - no, given her tea - no. So whilst I had been upstairs attempting to rest he had done nothing and not even put her down for a nap coz his "family wanted to see her". Oh well let's just mess up her routine then shall we then she'll be all cranky from 4.30pm, refuse her tea, cry at everything and be a nightmare to put to sleep!!! But obviously he doesn't cares about that coz that's MY problem as he was back at work wasn't he?? Arse!!
> 
> Then my mum phones me for a chat, was trying to have a whinge about it to her and MIL walks in with some cushions for us, again very nice of her but I was trying to talk to my mum and she just stood there for ages making faces at Emilia. I don't mind that she came over (although I will be so glad when we don't have these unannounced visits anymore!) and I'm grateful for all she does and all the random stuff she brings us but I was trying to talk to my mum and felt like I couldn't and that I should hang up or summat!
> I can't wait to move house!!!

It was! Went to 3 different places....Kroger, Walmart and Costco and Costco was the winner by a long shot and had everything we needed so i was super excited. shouldn't even have to go through a specialty pharamacy so we should be good to go.

Sounds like the move will be just what you need girl! Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Aw bailey :hugs: I hope you get to have a relaxing evening xx
> 
> I think I need a no visiting on a Sunday rule too. I love just veging in my tracksuit bottoms with no make up on and hair not done on a Sunday (after the rest of the week in suits with hair and make up on) but every week we get visitors, which is lovely but id rather look a bit more presentable
> 
> Well my house has never been so clean and decluttered, it's all ready for the estate agents in the morning. Please wish me a speedy sale so that we can get this house we've seen (we've been on the look for about 5 years and its the first thing we've found we like)
> 
> I'll be glad to go to work tomorrow for a rest haha

I will triple cross everything for you that you get this house!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Youre a peach mrs d!! Yay!
> 
> I hope you didnt do too much this weekend mrs d, you are a 2nd tri pregnant lady afterall, I hope your dh isnt forgetting that lol!
> I agree Sundays should be relaxing vegging days. But df's brother only ever visits MIL on a sunday with the kids so thats why they come over or get us to go over there. I usually dont mind but today I had already gone to bed. I'm really getting strung out with all this moving stuff and its constantly on my mind what we need to do and money etc so I dont think I'm sleeping properly when I do get chance!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a quick sale mrs d!!
> 
> No he wasnt playing on xbox cupcake, he was with his brother and had taken Emilia over to MILs to see them all, but he just forgot about any sort of routine for Emilia and the fact that she hadnt had a nap since 1.45pm. I had assumed he was putting her for a nap when I went for my nap!
> 
> And to top off my day my bloody iPhone has been restored to factory settings by the stupid iOS update arghhhh!!
> 
> Oh and I forgot to tell you all what I did on Friday.....I was about to pull out of our road onto the main road and there were too mant cars coming and I had pulled out a little too far (our road is on an incline up to the main road so you have to go up enough to see whats coming) so I rolled back slightly, not realising the car behind was directly behind me and I bumped her!!! It was only a light touch so no damage, but she was effing and jeffing at me through my rearview, so when I saw she then turned onto the main road same way as me, she turned her headlights on then off again so I thought she was flashing me to pull over. So I did down another road and she just zoomed straight past (thankfully!). Anyways I was reversing and df was whinging at me for being careful etc, and I managed to bump another car that was parked!!! Such an idiot!! But df got out and there was no damage (literally was just a touch anyway not really a bump). I couldnt believe it, I hate driving with passengers lol!!
> 
> Sorry I am really rambling today arent I??
> 
> Mrs d what time are the estate agents round tomorrow, will you be at home or at work? Whats your new house like?
> 
> Cupcake how is Zach today?

Oh girl, that's crazy. I've totally done that before too and i ALSO hate driving with passengers. They make me nervous. I tell everyone i dry great when i'm alone but they don't believe me. He, he... :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc that's great news that you have sourced your meds, whoo hoo :)


----------



## Tawn

Man, I am really not liking the new look of BnB! I couldn't find my CP for agggeeess! And these ginormous ads which block your whole screen, I can't seem to avoid rolling over them on accident anymore! BLEGH!

How is everyone this dreary morning?

AFM, this morning was fun! I thought Madison was going to do 2 nights of decent sleeping in a row (which means 2 wake ups, but still, absolutely an improvement) but after her 3am feed she woke up at 4:30 ( i think her hand was trapped from rolling on her tummy) and then I spent about 20 mins putting her back down only for her to be up and full of beans at 5:15 before I even had fallen back to sleep.

I pulled her into my bed and was side lying feeding her when she pulled off (rather than drifting to sleep like I'd hoped) making what we call her "pterodactyl noises" and laughing. She makes this really high screech that she thinks is HILARIOUS (and it really is, just not so early in the morning when I'd been up since 4:30 and multiple times in the night) and she was just completely wired and ready to play. NOT looking forward to the clock changes this weekend if it would mean doing all of this even an hour earlier! haha

But I'm not going to complain too much, she only woke briefly twice and slept until 6:45 in her bed the night beffore, so I'm going to just keep my chin up and hope this will start slowly becoming the norm again.... Until the 6 or 8 month sleep regressions hit! :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

New look bnb????? That hasn't reached me yet

Aw tawn I can't believe how upbeat you are with hardly any sleep. I'm glad you are getting slightly more now xx

How is everyone today? 

Afm finally I can find my little bugger on the Doppler phew what a relief, I didn't realise this anterior placenta was going to be such a pain


----------



## Tawn

YAY for finding duckling on the doppler! Try and pace yourself, it is SUPER addicting! :winkwink:

I didn't realize your placenta was anterior MrsD, is it fully in the front or just partially? Mine was anterior as well but raised a bit towards the top, so it was easier to feel and find hb on doppler because it was all so low down to start.

Have you started your job at the new estate agents yet? How have your friends and family responded to your big news!!!??


----------



## cupcake1981

I had an anterior placenta to, on the left but luckily always found hb over on the right as baby tends to hang out in the opposite side to the placenta, where there's more room. Do you know where yours is? I was told at antenatal I was more likely to have a back to back baby if it was on the left as maybe has further to turn in an anti clockwise direction, they were right! Yey for finding him anyway!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, now that I've found him I'm keen to hear it again haha
It's right in front unfortunately :( 
We haven't told friends yet only family and they are all excited, I'm just wishing the weeks away now haha
I haven't moved jobs as I didn't think it was fair on the new company as I couldn't give a return date. Our own house is on the market now and we've found a bit of a project that we want to buy :) 

Have you started your countdown until you move yet? So exciting :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I found him on my left side


----------



## Tawn

I love that you are consistently calling duckling "him" I think we would all be in for a shock if it was a girl! Would you mind at all or are you not fussed either way?

And yes, I am definitely counting down the days (aka months) till we move back. Now that the wheels have started turning all I can think about is getting home! Unfortunately for me, even after 4 years, the UK still doesn't feel like "home" and funnily enough Steve feels the same way. We are so excited! It is a lot of drama and money though, thousands of pounds for visas, thousands of pounds for flights, thousands upon thousands of pounds to ship even just a few bits over. Madness! It will all be worth it in the long run though. I really think all of us, including both the kiddos, will be happier there surrounded by the love of a large family (and for Ollie a little space from the heartless actions of his bio mum)


----------



## cupcake1981

So excited for you to be around your family Tawn, their support will make life so mych easier for you!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree tawn, everyone will be so much happier especially ollie. I bet your family can't wait either. You're right it will be worth all that money :) 

I know I will be in for a shock if its a girl. I always wanted a girl but I'm convinced its a boy so either way ill be happy now :) 

Cupcake has your delivery turned up yet?


----------



## CherylC3

Hello ladies hope u are all doin well. X

Mrs d a peach yeah :happydance: are u going to find out the sex?xx

Bailey how are u? Emilia is such a cutie... Her pics on Facebook are gorgeous. Xx

Cupcake Zach sounds like he's doing well is tht him on gaviscon now?x

Sath sounds like u had fun at the weekend. Xx

Today is sensory day this is his last week at the wee class move up to the big one next tues :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes definitely, I couldn't wait another 6 months ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you Cheryl? xx


----------



## cupcake1981

What a disastrous morning, Tesco delivery was two hours late, still haven't been able to shower, Zach won't go to sleep unless I'm holding him, still not done the hoovering I've been trying to do since last Friday, and now my boobs are leaking everywhere cos I haven't had time to express. I've just ordered a new sling from eBay otherwise I will never ever get anything done ever again &#55357;&#56862; x

I hate this new BNB. 

Cheryl no Zach not on Gaviscon yet still just trying to work through it.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun, stupid tesco :( forget the hoovering, that's the last thing is be doing with a newborn haha

I still don't see new bnb, it's still the same on my phone??


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I accidentally went to desktop mode and when I went back too mobile it was different.


----------



## Tawn

The new BnB was awful. Way too bright and hard to tell posts apart! But there is an option to go back to the old version in your User CP settings!

Cupcake, babywearing is a HUUUUGE help for those fussy days where nothing seems to go right. I would've lost my mind if I hadn't! There is a lot of variation in what is good quality for a sling or wrap and what to use for different ages for the baby (I'm a bit of a babywearing fool, have joined this group on fb and learned a LOT!) if you need any tips or ideas just ask! The sling I bought at first I never used because it was sh*t and I didn't know better so I didn't wear her as much as I should have at the beginning. Once I learned my lesson and got a fab ring sling and a tutorial on how to use it it's SOOO much better! 

I almost never take Maddie out in the pram now, love wearing her too much as it is lovely (and easy!) Tbh, learning how to properly babywear is one of the only things that makes me think I might be able to manage if we ever had #2 and they were a fusspot like Missy Moo was! :rofl:


----------



## cupcake1981

I have a moby Tawn that I just can't get on with, so will try and sell. Have just ordered a mei tai in the hope I like that?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm ok mrs d just plodding along Leo is napping so a wee coffee and I biscuit bliss the simple things eh. Xx

Aw cupcake sounds very stressful Hun. I hate food shopping delivery they are always late :(

Tawn I've never done baby wearing thank god Leo isn't a clingy baby he's been everything else tho lol..x


----------



## SATH

Cupcake sounds like you have had a stressful day! Hope you get a nice quiet evening. Did you not like the moby sling they look really comfy but very complicate.

Tawn bet you cant wait to go home. Which part of the states are you from? Your family will be so happy and a nice new start for you all. Any room in the shipping container for me  

Cheryl hope you enjoyed the tea and biscuits. Why do i never know when to stop eating biscuits i just love them!! Wow Leo moving up sensory class what a big boy. How are you and hubby doing? 

Mrs d my peachy friend how you doing. How fantastic now you can find your little bubs hb bet you could just listen to that all day. Have you got any viewings i hate having to keep the house so tidy almost impossible for me! 

Bailey hope your having a good day. Not long now till you move woo hoo hopefully no more uninvited little visits when your in your pj's.

So tired today i hate this weather. Ive not been symptom spotting this month havent had any symptoms! Thought af would be today but so far no sign got some af cramps though so expect she'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath your tww has flown by, stay away witch pleeeeeeeease. Just looked at your chart and a nice dip at 7dpo, implantation hopefully :) 
I'm the same sath, keeping the house tidy is not easy. We've got a viewing tomorrow so fingers crossed

I'm going to TRY and limit my Doppler use ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, very chatty in here today! I've been off on my volunteer work, loving it now! 

Mrs d I'm the same with keeping tidy, our house always looks a mess lol! MIL said it will be better once we are in the new house coz we have a sperate dining room and can put Emilia's toys and stuff in there out of the way......errr I don't think so MIL! I'm not going back and forth with all her stuff all the time just so my front room looks tidier, I have a child deal with it MIL lol! Bet her house wasn't immaculate when she had three young boys running around lol!
Yay for finding ducklings hb!! I reckon we are all gonna be surprised now and it will be a girl lol!

Sath oooh so AF is late is she?? Exciting! And you know what they say about those "AF" cramps, everyone gets them just before a BFP too, I know I did! First time I was pregnant I was convinced for 3 days that I had AF pains and she would arrive the following day but she never did!

Tawn oh dear 4.30am, that's so tough Hun. It's when you see those wide eyes and the grin at that time and you just think noooo please go back to sleep lol! Emilia seems to be adamant that her get up time is 5-5.30 these days. But I can live with that, just not looking forward to the clocks going back like you, will be such a pain coz I know she just won't go back to sleep and then I'm going to have to try and keep her awake an hour longer!
Aw I bet you all can't wait to get back stateside with all your family. Must be exciting for Ollie moving to America, and it will be worth the massive expense in the end.

Cupcake sorry you had such a rubbish day Hun. What a nightmare! Have you ever tried putting Zach in his Moses basket or bouncer chair and taking him in the bathroom with you whilst you have a shower? Or was it just coz the tesco order hadn't come that you couldn't have a shower? I've never used a carrier with Emilia but I wish I had! She's quite a heavy baby though so I don't know if my back could take it! Everyone's always telling me that she's big lol! I've no idea if she is or not but I do call her my little chunky monkey lol! 

Cheryl how have you been finding the sensory classes? For us they are just completely the wrong time for us. It's at 9.45am and usually Emilia has a nap between 10 and 11 so if we go to the class she just ends up super cranky and it doesn't lead to an enjoyable experience for either of us lol! I'm thinking of taking her to the local library though as they do a free session called story time for babies at 1pm I think which is a much better time! How's Leo doing with weaning? I'm doing a mix of finger foods and purées for Emilia at the moment. She had sweet potato and tuna tonight and loved it! Although she's still not swallowing very much of it lol!

Espero any sign of O yet Hun? How's your day been?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I don't seem to be getting this new version of bnb either.... Is it the desktop site or mobile site? Coz I still only use the desktop site as I never liked the mobile site anyway.


----------



## MrsDuck

I've no idea about the new bnb, it's still the same desktop version on ipad and iPhone???

I'm glad you are enjoying your volunteering work now :) I don't stand a chance of having a tidy house when baby comes along, it's never tidy now and it's just me and hubby haha
So it's your last week in this house yay bet you can't wait to move, has it got a garden?
As soon as my mum saw my scan pics she said girl
Story time should be good at the library :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I can't wait now mrs d! Only one week now yay! Yeah it's got a lawned area at the front and a patio area with a summer house at the back.

My bnb has changed now mrs d. It's all very bright lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds lovely bailey :) and even better its not across the road from mil hehe

My bnb still hasn't changed


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know, will be so much better!

I was nosey and went to the mobile site and when I switched back to the desktop site it had changed.


----------



## MrsDuck

You can apparently change it back if you want, go to your settings


----------



## baileybubs

I don't mind it actually, although it is rather bright lol!


----------



## Espero

Hello m'ladygirls,

Blimey, bright in here isn't it? :cool:

Haven't been here for days - Uni, work, sleep, wake, worry, sleep, repeat. Brain is AWOL. 

And STILL no sign of Lady O!! :brat:

How's everybody else?

E xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi espero sounds like you've been busy, could you have just missed o?


----------



## Espero

MrsDuck said:


> Hi espero sounds like you've been busy, could you have just missed o?

 Hi Duckie,

I don't think so - it's a pretty obvious pain when it does rock up. :-k Hoping she's just late - been BDing anyway though, so if she has tried to slip past me then hopefully we caught her by default!

How's things with you hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done on all the bding, looks like you've got all your bases covered :) 
I'm good thanks, my ms is finally starting to lessen yay


----------



## SATH

Bailey love your new avatar Emelia looks so cute what a big girl sitting up.

Espero hope ov shows up soon well done with the bd'ng hope you catch that egg.

Mrs d honeymoon 2nd tri so good to hear your ms is going.

Temp drop this morning teeny bit of spotting so expect af to show but how fab is my luteal phase this month at least!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo on your luteal phase sath but what a bugger on the spotting and temp drop :( 

I feel far less pregnant at the mo coz I've hardly had any sick feeling, yay for second tri :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Espero I hope you O soon, I dunno how you are keeping up with all this bding lol!

Sath yay for the longer lp that's awesome! When did you get spotting? Maybe it's implantation? You never know!

Mrs d I remember saying the same in 2nd tri, almost didn't feel pregnant at all! Glad the ms is lessening!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey, how are you feeling now hun, any better?


----------



## SATH

U been poorly Bailey. Hope your feeling better. 

Had bit of spotting this afternoon nothing now. Was getting a bit excited thinking it might be my month.


----------



## MrsDuck

It still might be sath, a bit of spotting is not unusual :)


----------



## baileybubs

No not been unwell Sath, I think mrs d is referring to me being a stress head lol! I'm calmer today, had a much nicer more relaxing day. I think I tend to get more stressed when Emilia is going through little regression and developmental spurts, but once we then acclimatise to her new skills and routine we are ok. Although daytime naps are still had work lol!

Oh god I meant to tell you (and ask advice!) I woke up last night at about 11pm to an almighty noise, a scuttling noise from either above or to the side of me and then I heard.......squeaking!!!! Argh! Must be rats coz they were so noisey I swear they were wearing steel toe capped boots! Been up to the attic and can't see any sign, no droppings etc, there's no droppings around the house, so my guess is they are in the walls or crawl space eeeek! We have told the landlady and she's coming round tomorrow, and we move in less than a week anyway but honestly they were so noisy they kept me awake and I'm sure they woke Emilia too coz she was unsettled last night!

Don't give up hope yet Sath, lots of women have spotting when AF is due but are actually pregnant. For me my AF has always started full flow so I always take spotting as a good sign of pregnancy. How does your AF normally start?


----------



## SATH

Aw soz Bailey glad to hear you had an easier day today. As for the squeak i would say mice. They can sound really loud for such tiny things. Bet you are so glad to be moving now!! 

If my temp hadn't gone down this am I would so think I was pregnant. Normally i dont spot but did the other month. Guess tomorrow we'll see.


----------



## baileybubs

Are you still using the progesterone cream (I have got that right haven't i? It was progesterone cream that you think lengthened your lp last month wasn't it?? Sorry if I've got confused!).

Well with the squeaking I thought mice too, but oh my gosh the noise!! If we lived in Australia I would have said it was a couple if large possums coz they were that loud! Althoughy landlady suggested possibly squirrels coz we do have squirrels that live in the trees at the end of our garden, maybe the shift in the weather has driven them indoors??


----------



## MrsDuck

It was from you fb post, I thought you were ill??
We have mice each year as we are surrounded by fields and when it gets cold they come into the roof and they are noisy but yours could be rats or squirrels??? Glad your landlady is investigating :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh I see mrs d, with me I'm such a whinge bag you could have been referring to so many things lol! Yeah my back has been super painful the last couple of days and I thought instead of just moaning perhaps I should take the super strength cocodamol that the doctor prescribed me for it! Problem is that I took it on an empty stomach so it made me woozy (which was nice lol) but also nauseous! Much better now though thank you!

Are mice really that loud then mrs d? They actually woke me up it was that loud, but then again I am a light sleeper!

When will you be telling friends and colleagues about your little duckling mrs d? I honestly can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl! A boy would bring back the balance to the thread for sure! My df asked what i would prefer for number two yesterday, I think it would be nice to have a boy so we have one of each but then I'd love to have a sister for Emilia so wouldn't mind if it was a girl (you know this non-existent baby that we haven't even started trying for yet haha! I'm so gonna give up preventing before Christmas aren't I?).


----------



## SATH

I reckon mice Im not sure squirrels squeak certainly the one i rescued didnt that was almost a growl. Colder tonight. Ive not used the cream this month but on different herbs and added vit d to my many list of supplements! 

Mrs d i cant believe 2nd tri already. Have you told any friends yet? First bump christmas how exciting.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah true it was definately quite a high pitched squeak so perhaps not squirrels (somehow they seemed like the better option I don't know why lol!).

Ah I thought you had used it (I get very easily confused lol!) are you still getting accupuncture too?

Mrs d I think we need a bump pic!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> Man, I am really not liking the new look of BnB! I couldn't find my CP for agggeeess! And these ginormous ads which block your whole screen, I can't seem to avoid rolling over them on accident anymore! BLEGH!
> 
> How is everyone this dreary morning?
> 
> AFM, this morning was fun! I thought Madison was going to do 2 nights of decent sleeping in a row (which means 2 wake ups, but still, absolutely an improvement) but after her 3am feed she woke up at 4:30 ( i think her hand was trapped from rolling on her tummy) and then I spent about 20 mins putting her back down only for her to be up and full of beans at 5:15 before I even had fallen back to sleep.
> 
> I pulled her into my bed and was side lying feeding her when she pulled off (rather than drifting to sleep like I'd hoped) making what we call her "pterodactyl noises" and laughing. She makes this really high screech that she thinks is HILARIOUS (and it really is, just not so early in the morning when I'd been up since 4:30 and multiple times in the night) and she was just completely wired and ready to play. NOT looking forward to the clock changes this weekend if it would mean doing all of this even an hour earlier! haha
> 
> But I'm not going to complain too much, she only woke briefly twice and slept until 6:45 in her bed the night beffore, so I'm going to just keep my chin up and hope this will start slowly becoming the norm again.... Until the 6 or 8 month sleep regressions hit! :rofl:

Yeah, i didn't like the new bnb look either...i was confused thinking it was crashing on me or something. I found where to fix it though and changed it back. I didn't like all the white.


----------



## SATH

Lol I agree squirrels would be my preferred choice!! Mice can get in the tinest hole and now the weather has turned prob come in for a warm winter in your house. Yep have accu once a month now. Have you heard of false widow spider apparently most venomous in uk and theres lots in my town yuck!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you are feeling better. You are never going to wait until after Christmas haha at least you'd have emilias hand me downs if it was another girl :) save you a bit of money :) 

Yes mice are noisy but we haven't heard them squeak??

I've told a couple of friends but mainly just family. Not sure about telling work??

I haven't taken a bump pic for weeks, I had good intentions. I'll do one just for you ;) 

I can't wait to have a proper bump, I just look like I've been eating too much chocolate at the moment haha

Herbs and vits scare me, I think that's why this time I only took folic acid but I'm glad they have had such a positive outcome for you sath. Are you doing more dog walking this weekend?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttc how are you, have you been up to much? 

Sath no not those horrible spiders, cath is the one who gets loads of really big ones in her house yuck. Have you had any?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I keep hearing about that spider.....wouldn't have a clue if we have any round near us!
Glad to hear the accu is still going well then. I keep meaning to go for my back but can't afford it right now (and I'll probably always think we can't afford it, money doesn't get spent on me in this household lol).

Hmmm mice didn't squeak in your house mrs d? Eurgh it's sounding more like its rats by the minute! 
Yay do a bump pic mrs d!!! I bet you look amazing, I know when I was 2nd tri I was proudly wearing right tops to emphasise the bump haha!
Yeah I reckon we will be NTNP from now (although we rarely dtd anyways seen as I'm in bed before df gets home and then I get up way earlier, like passing ships lol!). Yeah I've saved all her newborn clothes so you can guarantee it will actually be a boy so we can't re-use them lol!

Right I'm off to bed, hopefully whatever animal it is it doesn't keep me up tonight!

Night ladies!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Bailey love your new avatar Emelia looks so cute what a big girl sitting up.
> 
> Espero hope ov shows up soon well done with the bd'ng hope you catch that egg.
> 
> Mrs d honeymoon 2nd tri so good to hear your ms is going.
> 
> Temp drop this morning teeny bit of spotting so expect af to show but how fab is my luteal phase this month at least!

Yay for longer LP this month Sath!


----------



## MrsDuck

:rofl: ntnp from now......I knew it :) 

Night night bailey, I hope the critter stay quiet tonight xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hope you all sleep well ladies

And hi ttc, hope you are well!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttc how are you, have you been up to much?
> 
> Sath no not those horrible spiders, cath is the one who gets loads of really big ones in her house yuck. Have you had any?

Hi MrsD! :wave:
I'm ok...just wondering what's happening this cycle. I'm 15 dpo today, no sign of AF yet but temp looks to be going down so i'm assuming i'm out and the progesterone is now delaying AF. Ugh. I've tested at 12 and 13dpo and negative. i didn't test this morning. Didn't want to see another negative. i think i will in morning if temp is still above coverline. if i'm going to get AF, i want her to start ASAP so i can get started with my new fertility meds this next cycle!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hope you all sleep well ladies
> 
> And hi ttc, hope you are well!

Hi Bailey! :wave:


----------



## SATH

Night Bailey hope you have an uneventful sleep!! 

Mrs d i wanna a bump pic!! Ive not seen nasty spider but OMG we have had some big ones. Even the cats left one the other night it was too big. I put glass over it while oh surprisingly had an urgent job to do upstairs!

Ttc how you doing hun? How you feeling this cycle?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Night Bailey hope you have an uneventful sleep!!
> 
> Mrs d i wanna a bump pic!! Ive not seen nasty spider but OMG we have had some big ones. Even the cats left one the other night it was too big. I put glass over it while oh surprisingly had an urgent job to do upstairs!
> 
> Ttc how you doing hun? How you feeling this cycle?

Hi there Sath! :wave:
I'm ok...feeling a little blah knowing in my heart that AF is coming. I was so hopeful too. I'm sure you feel this way too. It sucks. Oh well...pick ourselves up and try again next cycle. But not without a good talking to my doc's office to find out the plan this next cycle and to tell her my concerns.


----------



## SATH

Ttc totally know how you feel. Its so depressing testing and getting negative i try not to test but did this morning just in case. My temps going down too maybe next month will be our month x


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc and sath you are both at about the same point of your cycle, I hope you both get good news this month but I totally get where you are coming from about if the witch is coming then get here quick :hugs: ttc I hope if you aren't already pregnant that your new meds do the job :) 

Sath haha an urgent job yeah right :winkwink: 

I promise to do a bump pic :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Bugger I see from both your charts ttc and sath that the witch showed today boo :( :hugs: xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks ladies!!! Sending lots of sticky dust for next month for you :dust: we need some more BFPs don't we, come on universe what's going on??


----------



## SATH

Thanks girls the witch showed her ugly face I was ok y'day but today I'm hiding in the loo. My colleagues daughter who is my age is preg without even trying or wanting with a random fling. I hate jealously but OMG I am jealous its not fair! Soz gotta pull myself together and get out the loos


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun wish I could give you a big hug Hun sounds like you are having a crappy day :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sath :hugs: xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sath Hun when it comes to this situation, it's fine to be jealous honey, and bitter and envious and all the other things you feel when someone else gets pregnant or has a baby. I know I felt like that when I was going through my Mcs last year. Stay positive Hun, it will happen.

Mrs d are you still listening to bubs? I need a bump pic! Are you gonna find out the sex early?

Bailey is it next week your moving?


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree with cupcake sath, I still feel like that too sometimes xx

I'm trying to ration my dopplering haha I have an appointment on 13th Nov but not sure if they will scan me then or if I'll have to wait until 10th Dec which is officially my 20 week gender scan???

My bump isn't really that impressive, I had lots of bloat early on but that has more or less gone and I've just got a little bump now


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but those little bumps are so cute mrs d! I loved my little bump, I was so proud lol! Oh whilst I remember have a look on bounty offers mrs d coz there's some good stuff ending 28th oct including a Clare de lune Moses basket reduced to £35, and loads of other great bargains!

I move on weds next week cupcake but can get the keys Monday so I can take a few bits up myself. These days are dragging lol! Then it's all gonna happen at once! How's Zach today?

Sath I agree it's perfectly understandable to feel jealous, I hate working with some of the pregnant women when I was still ttc, it sucks Hun and you are allowed to be jealous. It's especially frustrating when you know they weren't even trying. But soon it will be you Hun everything is looking so promising now, your tsh levels, your lp being longer. Keep the faith Hun xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh bailey that looks good thanks, although I bet they won't deliver here but I'll check xx

I bet you can't wait to move now, we've got a crappy open day at my house tomorrow, I hate them with a passion and had refused to have one but the agent badgered us and I gave in. It's going to be chucking it down tomorrow so I really wish I hadn't, not sure what state we will find out cream carpet in when we get home.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm confused with the bount offer??
It's showing the Moses basket at £35 but when you click it it then says £89???
Also the mamas and papas shows £399 including the carry cot but when you click on it that is £699???


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I bought that moses and I've had to spend out on padding and new lining and hood cover cos they fell apart! But the basket and stand are fine just will need to spend another £30-40 to get it up to scratch.

Yey so excited for your new house bailey!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and you have to use a code at checkout x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh ok thanks cupcake, my brain was confuzzled :wacko: 

Does anyone have the mamas and papas pushchair, car seat, carrycot system?


----------



## SATH

Thanks girls. What a day dont think I've cried so much for a while. I know its not her fault and she is now happy she is pregnant but its just so unfair she drinks, smokes, and oops shes pregnant. Just been dog walking which broke my heart so many dogs there lots of staffies.
 
How is everyone else doing? Lets have a little bump pic to cheer me up.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sath it's not fair at all, you see all the teenagers in town with their kids, smoking and drinking and it totally breaks your heart but at least you know WHEN you have your babies you will be the best mum and they will be truly wanted and loved :hugs: I hope a good cry made you feel a little better xx
The dog walking is meant to cheer you up :) I'd be useless I'd be taking them all home.

I will do a bump pic, but I don't really have much of a bump at all now all the bloat has gone

I still haven't told work or many friends yet, so just as well my bump isn't that big

Sath have you got anything nice planned for the weekend or is oh away?


----------



## SATH

Aw mrs d thanks hun x I know the dog walking was supposed to relax me dont know if i can go back to that rescue it was too upsetting. I prefer animals to people most the time! Nothing planned tomorrow then Sun taking mum to Birmingham airport hoping we can go to Bullring after I need retail therapy. Hope the open day tomorrow is productive. When you going to tell everyone. How bout a gender cake? You get scanner to write down sex give to cake maker then when you cut in to cake pink or blue love-it


----------



## MrsDuck

I was at Wolverhampton Uni so I either used to go to the bullring or to merry hill for a bit of retail therapy :) I love it, I miss not having big shops. I think we will do a January sale trip to go proper shopping haha

I'm quite liking everyone not knowing so until work find out either through the grapevine or it's so obvious then I'm not going to say anything. If anyone asks me then I'll admit it, but until then. I think I'm still nervous in case something goes wrong

Aw that sounds cute about the cake :) 

Are you looking to buy anything in particular or just see what takes your fancy?


----------



## SATH

Wolves uni bit different to where you are now! I would be like that too I wouldnt announce just wait for people to see. Want a pretty blouse oh and thermals ready for Canada - sexy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hopefully the retail therapy helps you Sath. And a good cry is sometimes what we need to pick ourselves back up and get that positivity back, if you didn't have a cry there'd be summat wrong with you though coz no one can stay positive all the time, you aren't a robot Hun! And usually at these times when people are at their low points or aren't expecting it that's when these little miracles occur!

Mrs d everything will be fine with this little duckling Hun, you are through the dreaded first tri now, I know that the remainder of pregnancy isn't always plain sailing but the riskiest part is over. Aw I was massive by the time I had my 12 week scan coz I remember people joking that it could be twins! Mind you I'm a short arse with average legs lol, it's my torso that's short so baby had no room to go but out wards!
Eurgh i hope they don't mess up your carpet tomorrow! Where will you be? Are you putting in an offer on this new place or waiting to see if anyone takes an interest in yours?

Cupcake how's Zach doing with his feeding? Is he still a hungry baby lol! Did you ever make it to that sensory class? I didnt go back to mine daft as it sounds I felt out of place coz all the other women seemed to have a lot more money than me. Silly that isn't it? Are Zachs jabs due soon cupcake? They start at 8 weeks don't they? 

Espero how's things Hun? Any sign of O yet? 

Cheryl how's Leo? And how's things with you and dh? Will you deffo not be my ttc buddy anymore?

Everyone else hope you are all well! 

Afm me and Emilia took a trip to the reebok stadium today and went to Next. I got my nephew a little dungaree outfit which I will send tomorrow (still not seen him but it's hard to get up there plus I'm afraid of the Manchester ring roads and one way systems!!). Plus I bought a new hat for Emilia (she doesn't like it but that's coz it was indoors when I tried it on, I'm sure she'll be fine when it's freezing out!) I also got her 2 Christmas pudding sleep suits and a little outfit with a red tutu and tights that say "my first Christmas 2013". It was £20 for that outfit which is probably a waste as she will likely only wear it once lol, but you've gotta do these things haven't you?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know wolverhampton was a bit of a culture shock haha
When are you off to Canada? I know you've told me lots of times ;) 
Oooh sexy thermals ;) m&s ones are really good

Thanks bailey xx
I've only got a short body so I thought I'd be huge, but not yet
We will just go to the farm shop to get veggies or something. Yup we've put an offer in but they said come back when we have a buyer for our house
Oooh you've been shopping too, I think her hat is cute and how can anyone resist a Christmas outfit haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey those outfits for Emilia sound cute. I think they might be the same babie grows I bought Zach by the sound of it. I got him the elf outfit to, which he'll wear everyday at Xmas I'll wash and dry it every night lol! He is now on 7 oz per feed as he's just been so hungry this week, he's on colief now to, that's a pain to use isn't it. Dr gave us gaviscon at the 6 week check to but not felt the need for it yet. 

His jabs are the 4th. Any tips on coping with the after effects will be appreciated, I already have the calpol waiting!

We bought him a swing yesterday, and my new sling arrived today to. Sold my moby today on gumtree and have someone coming to look at his bouncer tomorrow, and I'm going to replace it with one he hopefully liked. Does Emilia like hers?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sounds like he enjoys his food :) 
I bet you aren't looking forward to a grizzly baby after his jabs :( poor thing
Are you going out to try your new sling tomorrow? 
Well done on selling the bits you don't want :)


----------



## MrsDuck

My 14 week bump (almost) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw look at that bump, I was huge from about then onwards. My sister is 18 weeks and I still look more preg than her at 7 weeks PP!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw :hugs: 

It's bigger now (in the evening) than during the day


----------



## SATH

Thats a cute little bump mrs d, reckon my muffin bump might challenge you  

Bailey the outfits sound too cute cant wait to see a pic of Millie moo in them.

Cupcake your little elf is going to look fab. Cant believe Zach is coming up for his jabs its flying by. Well done on selling the stuff. What sling have you gone for. I love those baby swings I want one, I reckon I know a cat who would like it! 

Espero hope you've caught that egg.

What you up to Cheryl? 

Well i've downed a bottle of wine. Had fight with oh, he's gone out with his mates so I've told to stop out oops. He gets mad when I get upset and it all spirals. Got Ed Sheeran on the ipod in bed with my book and wine!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sath your shit day has turned into a shit evening too :hugs: I hope tomorrow is a better day xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath what a poop day Hun :hugs: I hope tomorrow brings a much better day all round for you. I can't remember what you said you were up to tomorrow but I hope it's just chilling and taking it easy, pj days always make me feel better. 

Cupcake the only tip really is just lots of cuddles after they have it, have something for a distraction, like a toy or something bright and sparkly for him to look at. To be honest the first ones were the easiest, they get over it quickly when they are that young. But he may then be fussy at night so just give him calpol to prevent a temperature and lots of snuggles and he should be fine. Emilia wasn't too bad after hers, no more so than some other nights with the colic!
I just hope Emilia grows into the clothes I got her for Christmas, Next sizes are a bit big! I got the 6-9 month sleep suits (bearing in mind she will be 9 months by then!!) and they look huuuuuuge! But then with the stuff from asda they are 6-9 month and she will outgrow them soon! Stupid! The outfit I got for my nephew was "up to one month" and it would probably just fit Emilia now!

Mrs d that's a lovely bump!! Yay! Do you wear lots of baggy tops to hide it? My tummy looks bigger than that now haha! 

Grrr theres some kids just walked past my house shouting and laughing at the top of their voices, taking their time!! I nearly shouted out the window but that would kind of stepped on my point about being quiet! I hope it's not too noisey where we are moving to. I know it's near a main road but it's a tiny cul de sac (only 3 houses) that's set back from the main road so in theory should be quiet.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ive been wearing trouser suits and non tight tops and I don't really look pregnant, I've been avoiding dresses as for some reason they emphasise my bump and I look huge

Sath is having a bit of retail therapy tomorrow :) 

What selfish buggers. Hopefully your new place will be much quieter

I've just ordered the bounty offer mamas and papas travel system, I know it's early but it was too big a discount to resist :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I was like bailey was wearing stuff to accentuate my bump as soon as we were telling people, my bump was like yours!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for ordering the pram mrs d! That's a bargain!

How is everyone today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey! Hubby did the night feed so in the words of Tong the Tiger, I'm feeling grrrrrreat! I am also however, bored. Hubby's just off to footy, my rents, my bf and my sister are all busy and I'm at home for the 3rd day in a row. Cabin fever much?

How are you?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear the cabin fever has already started!! You'll be like me then and dying to do something soon! I love Emilia but it's nice to be something other than a mum sometimes! People usually suggest joining groups but that didn't work for us, maybe go to a farmers market or some retail therapy? I don't know if Emilia is like Zach but she loves being out in the pram.

I'm at work later, looking forward to it. Hope Emilia is as good for my mum as she was last time!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake cabin fever you poor thing, go to the shops :) 

I hope work is ok bailey, I bet you are looking forward to being out haha

Well our open viewing went well, the forecast was rain but instead it's glorious sunshine without a cloud in the sky :) the agent called to say he has been promised an offer on Monday from a couple who have a buyer in place on their own house with a completion date beginning of December so please keep your fingers crossed for us that it is a decent offer :) xxx

Hubby is off to check the boat and make sure all is safe for this hurricane over the next couple of days so I'm bored too, I might go visit my nan


----------



## MrsDuck

Looks like we are on the move :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my I'm so envious!! That easy!! Congrats, new house, new baby!


----------



## MrsDuck

Fingers crossed, I just hope the mortgage company aren't arsey about my reduced income while I had all my treatment. We aren't borrowing more just switching our existing mortgage to the new house, so hopefully it should be ok. All being well we'll be in our new house beginning of December yay

I'm glad we agreed to the open viewing now.

It will happen for you too hun, just like for us it's when we least expected it and really not at the most convenient time xx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow thats awesome mrs d!!! After all this waiting on your treatment and everything this year and you have been so patient all that patience is paying off and everything is happening at once!! Yay! Although you better make sure your dh remembers you are pregnant when it comes to the stress of moving!

Cupcake have you still got your place on the market? BTW do you spell it Zack or Zach? I just realised I may be spelling it wrong! Did you manage to get out and about to relieve the boredom hun?

Work was ok, nice to be there, I've really missed it which was a surprise to me because I couldnt wait to finish when I was pregnant! 
Went to asda before work and ended up buying Emilia a toy iphone and a toy remote, she seems to love the real ones so I thought it might stop them being chewed on lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw thanks hun xx

Haha I bet she won't like the toy ones as much as the real ones ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

No we aren't selling at the mo, we can't get out mortgage with me on mat pay. It's fine, I'm glad for my time off the stress!

It's Zach ;)

I walked to the shops, I have NO money do didn't go to the town where I'd be tempted! Just to the butchers to get some meat for a pie and some formula lol!

Glad work was enjoyable!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I get that no money bit, everyone says it's better to go out with a baby to keep them occupied and I agree but how hard is that to do when you have no money lol?!

Good I'm spelling his name right!! 

Do you ladies think that one day we might all meet with our rainbow babies? Would be amazing wouldn't it? And so strange to meet all of you who I feel like I know better than my real life friends lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I would love to meet up with all our babies! Bailey when you come to portsmouth next we will have to meet up for cake!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah definately cupcake! We may (possibly) be down there in January for my auntys birthday, all depends if I can get the time off work so soon after going back lol!!

How did everyone do with the clock change? I stupidly stayed up til 1am (which was actually 2am I guess) with df and then got woken at 5.30 by Emilia so only got 4 hours sleep!! But it was nice to spend time with df for a change! Hoping Emilia has a nap soon though and I can nap too lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

We'll we got really confused as to why Zach was waking up at 3 for feed when hed fed at just gone midnight, he kept crying, and I then suddenly realised it was 4am to him. But other than that it didn't really affect him too badly!

Ah if you come to visit we will have to meet up :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good then!

OMG I pulled the stickers off the wall in the nursery and from one wall only they pulled bits of paint off!! I've told df it's his job to sort it seen as his dad is a painter and decorator lol! It was the wall that is adjacent to the bathroom so it must be damp and created bubbles in the paint! Oooops!


----------



## MrsDuck

I definitely think we all need to meet up :) 

I'm glad the hour difference wasn't too bad on your cherubs.

OMG it's windy now let alone tonight. I've just been killing myself laughing at the lady next door hanging her washing on the line, I'm sure it's going to end up in our garden. It's a whirly washing line and it kept spinning as she was trying to peg it out, it's blowing horizontal now

Ooops bailey so df will have to give it a quick coat of pain before you leave :(


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm so unfit, I've just walked down the hill collecting chestnuts and the walk back up has almost killed me :blush:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no bailey hope it doesn't affect your deposit!

Mrs d I'm so unfit to! 

Oh I didn't say when I had my 6 week check I got weighed and I'm only 1kg more than I was at my booking appointment! Yey! Think the pumping is burning calories as I still eat like a piglet! Reason to carry on lol! Only dr didn't offer me contraception, just as well that I wasn't after any! I have to go for blood tests about my aching joints to test for arthritis to, apparently pregnancy can trigger the onset :(


----------



## baileybubs

Really cupcake?? Mmmmm I've been even more achey than ever since pregnancy, but mines probably coz I've gone a degenerative spine. 

Mrs d I found my ability to go uphill and breathe at the same time seriously struggled when I was pregnant lol! 

I've just given Emilia some bolognese and pasta and broccoli. What a mess! But she seems to be really enjoying it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no you poor things, I am suffering with achey restless legs, I know it's only going to get worse :( 

Well done cupcake, I'm staying away from the scales haha

I'm glad emila is starting to like her food, is she swallowing it ok now? 

I'm so bored today, I can't be bothered to do anything but I'm bored being at home, hubby is ready to kill me I think, all I keep saying is 'I'm bored' haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh god restless legs in bed at night used to drive me nuts!!!! I do not miss that about being pregnant!

Yeah bailey my friend has RA since having her son.

Aw are you making all Emilia's food? Do you have to be super careful about salt etc and leave it out completely?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm trying to be as careful as I can with it, the bolognese I made just veg meat and chopped tomatoes, took Emilia's portion out then added seasoning and stock etc for me! I didn't even put salt in my pasta lol!
And I cook her veggies up and give her fruits too. She loves strawberries and broccoli the best so far! Oh and melon. 

I also let her have toast with Philadelphia on and I have given her houmous on toast and some homemade egg mayo.

Mrs d she's managing to swallow now, she still gags a bit, she actually scared me a little with the pasta coz I thought she'd got it stuck but she sorted it lol.

I don't think I ever got restless leg, I did get terrible circulation though and pins and needles all the time which hasn't gone away. 

Aw have you been at home all day mrs d? Hope you get to hear about that offer tomorrow!

What have you been up to today cupcake?


----------



## MrsDuck

You two are making me hungry...again haha I can't stop eating today

Emilia sounds like she's eating brilliantly well done :) 

Bailey we got an offer yesterday yay and we also got our offer accepted yesterday so it looks like we are on the move, as long as the mortgage company is happy :) we also got a second offer today but we are staying with our first buyer even though the second was prepared to go higher as we had already accepted and thought morally it was the right thing to do


----------



## baileybubs

:dohh: I knew that mrs d! I just remember you saying earlier yesterday about a possible offer on Monday and that got stuck in my head lol! My brains mush today! This moving malarkey is doing me in! We've got FIL driving the van and helping us move on Wednesday (he volunteered, I was quite happy to pay a man with a van!). So today he comes over and asks "is everything all packed and everything down here ready then?" Talk about making me more stressed!! But more to the point we still have to live here for 2 more days and 3 more nights so no, everything is not packed and ready!! I really really wish we'd hired a man in a van coz although this way saves us about £100 if we haven't got everything sorted and packed in the way FIL sees fit he will whinge and I may kill him lol!

I'm starving now myself mrs d, what have you had for tea? I'm gonna go get my bolognese in a minute once I've got my pjs on.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'll forgive you ;) 

I made some pasta with asparagus, peas, pea shoots and leftover roast chicken in a creamy cheese sauce.........followed by beans on toast, followed by a packet of crisps, followed by a caramel and just now some cereal. I told you I can't stop eating today haha

Oh no you poor thing, I know it's hard deciding what you are going to need before you move. Packing is horrible. Hubby is already talking about starting to pack up some of our things noooooooooo! We are going to try to pack up and move everything apart from the furniture and get removals in to do that. I'm not looking forward to packing up all our crap. Do you have a lot of stuff?


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmm that sounds delish mrs d!! Making me hungrier! Gotta go get mine now lol! 
I had days like that where I was really hungry. Do you have other days where you have no appetite? 

I wouldn't say it's loads of stuff, we got rid of whatever we could so I think it isn't bad, but FIL is acting like its gonna take ages. He's saying that it's a shame he can't move some stuff for me tomorrow and Tuesday in his small works can to save on time. But to be honest I don't get how that will help because we've got a big Lutton hired on weds so surely it makes more sense putting it all in there!! I would say it's no more than 2 trips with everything we've got, so why struggle trying to cram stuff in his tiny van? So now he's making me think I've gotta try and make some trips myself during the day (we are allowed the keys to go in but she doesn't want us having them over night until the boiler has been checked Wednesday and wants them back by 5pm Mon and Tues).


----------



## MrsDuck

I haven't really had an apatite at all while being pregnant as I've felt so sick, so I think I'm making up for it now :) I'm now munching on grapes ;) 

What did you end up having? 

I agree, that doesn't make any sense, why not just do it all at the same time if you can, otherwise you are going to be stressed :(


----------



## baileybubs

My FIL just likes to be awkward lol. I should just learn to ignore him. I've told df that if he's dad moans or whinges he is to tell him that we never asked him to help and were quite happy to hire a man in a van!

I just had the bolognese I had made. It was ok, nothing special.

Yeah your body must be craving more nutrients after the MS Hun.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thats the spirit ;) Is df only off work Wednesday? 
I hope Emilia adjusts to her new surroundings quickly and she doesn't get freaked out by everything being new.


----------



## baileybubs

He's off weds and thurs. So the next 2 days everything will be down to me, and of course I have a 6 month old to look after (which I'm sure everyone is forgetting about lol!).


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Thats the spirit ;) Is df only off work Wednesday?
> I hope Emilia adjusts to her new surroundings quickly and she doesn't get freaked out by everything being new.

OMG MrsD, 14 weeks! Where has the time gone???


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Thats a cute little bump mrs d, reckon my muffin bump might challenge you
> 
> Bailey the outfits sound too cute cant wait to see a pic of Millie moo in them.
> 
> Cupcake your little elf is going to look fab. Cant believe Zach is coming up for his jabs its flying by. Well done on selling the stuff. What sling have you gone for. I love those baby swings I want one, I reckon I know a cat who would like it!
> 
> Espero hope you've caught that egg.
> 
> What you up to Cheryl?
> 
> Well i've downed a bottle of wine. Had fight with oh, he's gone out with his mates so I've told to stop out oops. He gets mad when I get upset and it all spirals. Got Ed Sheeran on the ipod in bed with my book and wine!

Ed Sheeran, wine and a book...my kind of night little lady!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mrsduck said:


> my 14 week bump (almost) :)

love it!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Ttc totally know how you feel. Its so depressing testing and getting negative i try not to test but did this morning just in case. My temps going down too maybe next month will be our month x

I hope so Sath!!! I hope so!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw that sucks ladies!!! Sending lots of sticky dust for next month for you :dust: we need some more BFPs don't we, come on universe what's going on??

Thanks girls! I tell ya, with the specialist now involved, i don't have much time to ponder or be sad over a failed cycle. They have you call the day AF begins and they give you the plan for the entire next cycle so your brain is already skipping over the failure and moving on to greener pastures! I love it! Plus that photo project I've been doing over the last month has helped me through most of this. I still feel blessed. I'm very hopeful for this current cycle. I'm cd4 today and have started my femara/letrazole. BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## baileybubs

That's great ttc! Bring it on indeed! Loving your positivity! It's so hard to keep the faith but I know all you ladies will get there!

Well 5am today. Poor Emilia doesn't understand why I won't get up with her at "6am". Must be confusing for her. I think coz she sttn it's had more effect on her. But even waking at 5am she's still had a fab sleep. I just hate having to make her stay in her cot longer coz if I actually get up with her at 5am she'll have a cranky day!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies sorry I'm hardly on here it's just hectic... I do stalk tho..x

Bailey Leo is the same but gus is worse he's been pawing me since 6 :confused: thts good ur enjoying work Hun... Emilia is such a cutie and yeah for her eating. Xx

Cupcake Zach sounds like he's doing well, I kno being on mat leave its so hard trying not to spend money. I've did a few back in touch days and it helps with the money, When do u go back?x

Mrs d I feel like ur pregnancy is flying in Hun I'm so happy for u and yeah for an offer on ur house. New house new baby amazing. Xxx

Ttc love ur positivity Hun it will happen for u missy...xx

Sath how are u doing? Where are u in ur cycle?xx

Well Afm tht time of month where my af don't come when it's supposed to and bfn lol I'm not stressing tho as last month it came 2 or 3 wks late. Decided il maybe start trying afte my holiday in May so June time then Leo wud be 2 which wud be perfect. Today dh is off so maybe hav a lazy day it's been really good with him lately he's really making an effort....x

Wot do u lovely ladies hav planned today?xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl, well I'm doing as much as I can to get sorted for moving today and we are allowed the key today so I am taking bits and pieces, but that's harder than it sounds with having Emilia lol! She's just gone down for a nap so I'm trying to sort out boxes and stuff. Whenever I try and get on with something when she's awake she whinges at me and won't let me do it lol!

Glad to hear your hubby is being more helpful these days Cheryl!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah for moving it must be hard with a baby tho. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening ladies

Ttc I love your positivity :) 

Bailey I hope packing hasn't been too stressful today and I hope Emilia has been good for her mummy :)

Cheryl I'm glad hubby is being good at the moment, I really hope that continues :) I hope the witch shows for you soon

Sath how was work?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d how are you today? I'm mega stressed (what else is new haha!) I think I really need to start doing something like yoga or meditation because I get so stressed out!! Today has been hard because Emilia has been a bit cranky at times (like right now she's refusing to go to sleep and yelling, not crying, but yelling from her cot!). Also I had loads to do and needed to take some stuff to the house when df was on his break, only for him to get his break an hour and a half late meaning he was only at home for an hour!!! So frustrated!! Of all the days for his boss to make him stay, he bloody knows we are moving on Wednesday!!!

Once Emilia finally goes to sleep I'm going to have a bath and a glass of wine lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no bailey you poor thing :( I hope tomorrow is better.
Have a nice relaxing evening before Tuesdays chaos xx

I'm good thanks, I'm just cooking a curry for dinner :) 

Our boat got damaged in the gales last night :( we were hit by the neighbouring boat that is higher up than us so has damaged one of our guard rails, it's been ripped out of the deck :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no that's terrible mrs d! Will it be hard or expensive to fix?

I've just turned my tea off lol, I put it in the oven hoping to have it cooking whilst having my bath but seen as Emilia has just gone quiet now (half an hour after going to bed!). Mmmmm I could just eat a curry actually! So hungry at the mo lol! Maybe it's all this stress, I'm stress eating lol! 

I don't get how people just stay relaxed when they are having hard days? Oh and I got shouted at by the guy from the funeral home that's across from us for parking where his clients are supposed to park coz there were workmen parked on my driveway. There was literally nowhere else nearby to park and I was unloading boxes from my car and he had seen me take them over to my house! How do other people stay calm in those situations lol, they eat at me and get me would up lol!

Have you been to work today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Everything about boats is expensive, yup water will have been getting into the deck overnight and all day today's the rail is bent so god knows how much it's going to cost, we might have to get insurances involved but that's just going to be a nightmare

I'm a hot head so would have shouted back. I'm assuming he doesn't own that parking?? Were there customers waiting to park there? 

I hope you get to enjoy your bath and your dinner :)

Yup been to work today but just a half day tomorrow as sorting out our house purchase/sale :)


----------



## baileybubs

To be fair there are signs outlining no parking, but it's part of our road so I'm not sure he owns it or is just using the signs as his only back up if you know what I mean. Our road is a gravel road in between a car sales place and a funeral home (it's not even a road it's a little stretch of gravel with 3 houses cornered at the end of it). So he was saying I can't park on the side next to his funeral home, but surely as that's MY road that I live on he can't possibly own that land and be able to tell me I can't?
And no there was no one waiting for the space and there were 2 other spaces. 

Oh no that sounds like it's going to be a right pain mrs d! Getting all the insurance involved will be a nightmare! Will it be covered as it was caused by a weather incident? 
Yay for sorting house stuff tomorrow, you'll be moving before we know it!!


----------



## baileybubs

As I was just in the bath I heard someone try to open my door then knock. Presumably MIL, good job I locked it! Making me remember one of the reasons we are moving and why I'm dealing with all this stress lol!

She's just text me now asking if I'm busy and quite frankly I don't want to see any people tonight at all! I'm currently lying on my bed in a towel. So how do I say "yes I'm busy doing nothing and I don't want to see anyone?" Lol??


----------



## MrsDuck

Can she sit with Emilia while you do stuff? Or else don't reply, she'll assume you've gone to bed :) 

What an old fart, some people have got nothing better to do. 

We have only seen the damage in the dark so there could be more :( not sure what we are going to do yet :(


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia is asleep now and I'm in my pjs, I feel weird when my MIL comes over and I'm in my pjs! I'll just text her tomorrow saying I had a bath and then fell asleep on my bed so sorry I didn't reply. Sometimes you just need your own time don't you? I've had enough of everyone today lol (except my Millie of course, she may be a cranky pants at times but I'll never have enough of her lol).

Oh I hope the weather doesn't make it even worse too mrs d! That's such a pain when you are just gearing up to move and expecting a baby! Another cost is all you need!! I bet you and your dh are gutted after all that work you two have done on it recently!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like a plan. Put your feet up, have a glass of wine and watch some rubbish tv :) 

I know, it's an extra expense we could do without :( 

I can't wait to move now, I bet you can't wait to be fully moved in either :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well she came back again so I answered lol! Should eat my words really coz she came to give me the measurements of an LG washing machine 7.5kg like new that her friend is willing to sell us for £80!!! So she needs me to measure where the washer can go tomorrow and that's why she came round, ooops. But at least I answered the door, even if I ignored the text lol! 

Well my ready made Beef goulash and dumplings was delicious but nowhere near enough for me!! I'm still hungry!

My wine is going down a treat! What are you watching mrs d? I watched midwives the other day, have you been able to watch anything like that recently? I loved watching it in first and second tri but wasn't as keen by third tri lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's brilliant, what a bargain :) well done mil

I'm just watching the soaps while hubby fills in all out mortgage stuff ready for tomorrow (I'm staying out of the way) what a load of rubbish on tonight. Yes I love the one born and midwives stuff


----------



## baileybubs

I know good bargain isn't it? Our machine is on is last legs so we are gonna leave it here lol! We have gypsys that come round here and pick up any scrap metal you leave outside your house. 

Yeah Monday are rubbish nights on tv. I'm glad I have TiVo (soon to be sky plus). 

I hope OBEM is back on again soon. Although it makes me even more broody lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just had some good news, the bounty offer people have agreed to refund the vat yay

Yeah I miss one born too, it must be back soon


----------



## MrsDuck

How is everyone today? 

Bailey did packing go any better today?


----------



## baileybubs

What VAT was that mrs d?

I've had a bit of a better day, no less hectic lol! But sometimes I swear df has no brain. I told him to pack Emilia's clothes into a suitcase, silly me forgot to tell him to leave some out for her to wear and to sleep in!! No initiative at all that boy! Also he packed away all the tea towels, all the glasses, and all the baking trays. Oh and then overpacked my box of make up and hair things (brush, bobbles etc) so a) the box couldn't shut and b) so I couldn't get to my make up and hair brush!! Honestly I feel like I have to outline everything in specific detail for him to do it properly, he just doesn't think!

And then to make my day better, the lights in the bathroom went out as I was bathing Emilia! There's a fault in the spotlights we have in there and an electrician has been out to them and says he can't see the problem, they just randomly go on and off for no reason! Last night of that having to happen to me though I guess!

What have you been up to today mrs d? Did everything go well with sorting the house buy/sell?


----------



## MrsDuck

One day to go yay I bet you can't wait, especially if you don't have a hairbrush or makeup haha men don't think, I'm sure mine would do the same thing ;) 

The vat return is because we are 0 rated for tax here so they have agreed to refund it yay

Nope all is not well with the house, we have gone from having 2 buyers with their chain in place, to 2 buyers still there, but now neither have got their own buyer in place aaaaaaagh! 

It's been rather stressful today as we've spent the afternoon submitting all our paperwork with lawyers, tax, mortgage company etc incurring costs :(


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh I bet all that was really stressful, I'm not looking forward to all that when we finally do get our own place! That sucks about the chain delay mrs d! I hope it gets going for you soon, bet you'd rather be in your new house before Christmas!

Oh I can't wait mrs d! I can't wait to get it over with and I can't wait to be away from this street lol! Parking is a nightmare, there's a moped that goes back an forth half the night and also there's MIL lol! I know she means well and all but she's at it again lol! She wants to do some of our washing coz we are not getting this washer til Thursday, but she can't just leave me to just put it on tomorrow oh no, she wants to get some tonight from me and once again I'm trying to chill out!! In fact I'm doing to bed in about an hour lol!
I told her we don't actually have much to wash except a few towels and a couple of bits of clothes from today, and she's said, yes and you will have df's chef clothes from today.......yes that's true I WILL have them, but I don't have them to wash right now do I coz he's still at work so why come over for half a load?? Baffles me at times lol, but I know she's just being nice.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks, yes I just want to be in asap now, there is so much we need to do to the house before baby comes along, including putting it on to mains drains

Grit your teeth, one night to go then she'll be a car ride away :happydance: 

Do you watch vampire diaries? New series starts tonight at 9 yay


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope it speeds up for you, looks like I spoke too soon when I said you've been patient so much this year and this is your payoff :-( 
Is there a lot of work needs doing to decorate and stuff?

Yep just keep telling myself that, one more night, just one more night. I'm gonna text her actually and tell her I will send df over with the washing when he gets home coz I wanna go to bed by 9, I'm not waiting up just so she can put the laundry in the washer for us when I could easily do it in the morning. 

I've never watched vampire diaries no, didn't know if I would like it. Is it any good? I'm watching Frasier again lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I bet you guys are so sick of me whinging at the moment aren't you lol? I'm getting so stressed out that all my moaning is getting on my own nerves lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully it will still or work out, she says with everything crossed

It needs lots of work, kitchen, bathrooms, windows everything but I'm looking forward to it, we've done the same with our existing house

Whinge away hun, I wouldn't fancy living opposite my mil. I know they mean well buuuuuuttt!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so you can really make it your own and when it's all done there's that great sense of accomplishment! That must be really good. One of the reasons I can't wait to get our own place too.

Yeah they mean well don't they, makes me laugh though coz I'd be getting annoyed with my own mum if she came over all the time lol!

Mmmm I was bad and got dominoes coz everything is packed, and they had an offer on to get Ben and Jerry's for £2.99 so I got a tub of peanut butter cups (every other flavour seems to have chocolate ice cream and I don't usually like that). It's quite yummy but a bit dull. Don't think I can eat much of it, which is probably a good thing! What's your fave Ben and Jerry's? Or do you not eat it much with it causing you tummy problems? My fave they don't do anymore :cry: it was called Bohemian Raspberry but then they relaunched it as winter berry brownie. Seems to have disappeared from the shops now though :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

My hubby has ants in his pants so the new house will keep him busy :) 

We almost had a pizza ourselves tonight because I couldn't be bothered to cook, but in the end I just did a pasta concoction with all the bits left in the fridge.

I don't really do much ice cream because it just goes straight through me, if I do have ice cream it tends to be vanilla with some cake or desert (boring)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i changed my avatar! It's now my face. Just in case you are confused, i was this one before:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks, yes I just want to be in asap now, there is so much we need to do to the house before baby comes along, including putting it on to mains drains
> 
> Grit your teeth, one night to go then she'll be a car ride away :happydance:
> 
> Do you watch vampire diaries? New series starts tonight at 9 yay

I LOVE VAMPIRE DIARIES! But i'm already a few episodes into the latest season. Does yours start later in mine because of time difference or something?


----------



## cupcake1981

Popping by to say hi been so busy today and well yesterday was a total right off! We had pizza tonight tesco thin and crispy and it was not brilliant!

Bailey I hope the move goes swimmingly tomo chick!!

Mrs d I hope all this house stuff is not too stressful remember your bp!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc, beautiful avatar Hun! You look lovely!

Mrs d aw you manage to make brilliant pasta concoctions lol! Yeah I remember that you said you don't really have ice cream, I never really used to til my pregnancies. 
I hardly ate any of that peanut butter cup, it isn't as nice as I thought boo!

Cupcake I always find I'm disappointed with supermarket pizzas. Sorry you had a bad day yesterday Hun. How's Zach doing today? 

Right ladies as I've got a hell of a horrible day tomorrow (optimistic as ever lol) I will be off to bed. Night night everyone! Hope you all have good nights!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I love the new avatar :) 
Yeah vampire diaries must start later here, it was the first one of the new series last night

Cupcake sorry you had a terrible day and a crap pizza xx

Bailey I hope all goes well today and you finally get moved into your new house yay


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been a quiet day on here today :(


----------



## baileybubs

That's coz I wasn't on haha! I'm such a chatterbox (and a whine pot lol!)

Well yesterday went well with a few hiccups including the van rental company claiming I had cancelled the van! Thankfully they gave us one, also our 3 seater wouldn't go in the door!! The maintainance man for our landlady was here though finishing the boiler so he took out the front window phew!

Afm I was fairly composed and df got stressed haha! I managed to put the feet of the sofa somewhere and completely forgot where, then when df found them I remembered exactly putting them there. It got me thinking coz I've been so stressed and scatty recently and AF is due Friday so at 6am this morning I did and IC......and it was only bloody positive!!!! I'm excited and nervous but I feel that seen as we only dtd about 4 days after i thought I had ovulated then this baby must be meant to be!!


----------



## SATH

OMG Bailey congrats. Talk about new house new baby!!! Knew you wouldnt last till Christmas. xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Sath, I knew I'd end up ttc in the next month or two but I didn't expect this! I just hope it all goes ok, not counting my chickens yet so to speak coz it's so so early. Coz I have longer than 28 day cycles I'm only counted as being 3 weeks pregnant at the mo. I'm gonna get a digital today and possibly a free too just to check. 

I'm goin to see Wicked with my mum tonight, and I've decided not to tell anyone at all until we get past the first tri. 

How are you anyway Sath? You've been quite quiet recently.


----------



## SATH

Aw Bailey I think this bubs wants to be definitely!!! Im sure it will go fine your body knows what to do.

Have a fab time at wicked bet that will be great.

Im fine. Ive been a bit crazy I brought clomid online so im trying it talk about hot flushes finished tyem now so will see when i ov. I know v stupid and risky did lots of research to find reliable site.


----------



## baileybubs

Nah I dont think its silly hun, I know Dani who used to come on this thread used clomid that she got online and so did a couple of others. Sometimes you need to take matters into your own hands when doctors dont give you the help you ask for. 

Has it made you feel any different, any strange symptoms or anything?

Ooh and clomid is renound for multiple pregnancies :wink: 

Yeah Wicked should be fab! I am really looking forward to it.....just need to think of how I can turn down wine at the meal beforehand!!!


----------



## SATH

Thanks hun just felt I had to give it a try at this point i'll try anythin!! Def giving me flushes and my ovaries feel like they are buzzing. Twins would be great I can but dream.

Ooh what excuse you gonna use I find that bit a nightmare. Maybe just exhaustion from move so if you drink you'll just fall asleep thru the show?


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh good one, and maybe a little added white lie about Emilia waking in the night too. So all that's given me a headache lol! She's staying at ours tomorrow night to whilst I'm at work so she'll notice the half bottle of wine I drank last night (oops) and that will make her think again if she suspects anything!

Yeah I've heard clomid can make your ovaries feel like that! Strange lol! So what cd are you now?


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG! OMG! Yay :happydance: congratulations bailey xxxxxxx

Does df know? 

You are going to have a great time, was it cupcake that went to see it?? I know someone did 

Sath I'd have done the same, I really hope it works for you :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I told df this morning mrs d, just done another IC and definately positive! I'm excited but have said we won't tell anyone til after the 12 week scan, as that will be just before Christmas and I don't want work to know yet!

What are you up to today mrs d? 

I'm still stressing but mainly coz we've had this guy sorting the boiler and he first said he'd be finished Tuesday, then it was lunchtime weds, then it was weds evening, then it was he just had a couple of things to finish this morning, he'd be done by 12......and he's still bloody here! Feels like he came with the damn house! He keeps saying he'll be done in a minute and yet 10 mins later still here!
What's most annoying is that parking round here is a nightmare, we aren't allowed to park across from us as it belong to the funeral home. But coz he's on my driveway I have to park there! My driveway fits 2 cars but there's no point me parking in front of him coz he's supposedly going soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun it's grumpy hormones, remember me whining about everyone while I was on holiday. Hopefully he'll be gone soon and you can finally go and relax in your new house :) 

What did df say, is he excited? 

I don't blame you not telling anyone, we didn't either

I'm at work boo but I'll be going home shortly yay


----------



## cupcake1981

O M freaking G Bailey!!! You're preggers!!!!! Congrats!!! Talk about new house new baby!!!!!!! Did not see that coming!! 

Sath you might end up with twins, hope the clomid works it's magic!! Dani had 3 in there at one point! Did you take them for multiples or a strong egg? It's different cycle days isn't it for either?

Mrs d what's the latest on the move?

Yes was me that saw wicked, was great. Am supposed to be seeing ghost on Saturday night if I can bear to leave Zach :(


----------



## SATH

I know cupcake I didnt see it coming with Bailey I thought christmas baby what fab news. How is Zach doing. Are you still pumping your a star. I took 3 - 7 so in middle going for a strong egg or 2. At first i had mega abdo pain but thats gone just hot flushes not fun and emotional cried at tv last night!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep sttttiiiiilllllll pumping......8 weeks tomorrow so may give it up soon I feel like I've given him a good start with 8 weeks.

Really hope the clomid helps hun. What happened with the IVF after you saw the specialist?


----------



## SATH

You've done well pumping for 8 weeks.

We're waiting for oh sa results then got to do some group meeting dont know whats all about. We then see dr again feb and hopefully then we get started. Im keeping everything crossed we get a bfp before. Just had lush omelette yummy.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake nothing really new on the house, we have anoth open viewing Saturday and then from our own advert we've had a lady wanting to come and view Sunday so fingers crossed.

Well done on pumping, 8 weeks is great, you've done amazing

Bailey when are you going to go to the drs?

Sath it sounds like the clomid is doing its job, TWINS! ;) I really hope you are preggers by feb, ideally this cycle

We've been out for the evening to get away from the trick or treaters, we got home to find a huge crowd of them outside the house so I turned around and went away again haha


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, just popping on quickly before work tonight, hope you are all well! TGI Friday! 

Mrs d hope things go better with the house!

Sath fxd the clomid helps this cycle an you get twinnies!

Cupcake yeah well done on pumping for so long Hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

How is my bump buddy? ;) I hope work goes ok bailey and not too stressful xx

I agree tgi Friday yay fingers crossed we get a buyer tomorrow 

How is everyone? Anything nice planned for the weekend?


----------



## baileybubs

Work was actually great mrs d, felt like a break lol! Even if it was a lot of mopping and cleaning etc, it was mind-numbing in a good way, I didn't have to think about anything!

How's the rest of your day been?

I'm gonna use the digi tomorrow and see what it says. I've not seen df at all today coz he ended up having to work all day, I really feel like I need to see him but I don't know if I can wait up for him.


----------



## fletch_W

hey girls how are you all? 

Mrs d your bump is adorabe!! cant believe how time is flying xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Hi all! I have been MIA lately, not even lurking but came back to catch up today and, omg, Bailey... Congrats!!!

Hi everyone else too!


----------



## fletch_W

:hi: amy! me too haha! i just decided today i was gonna try come on more often xx


----------



## MrsDuck

It's been quiet all evening and look what I've missed you've all come online yay just like the old days :happydance: :) xxxxxx

Fletch! Nice to 'see' you back, I hope you're going to stick around :) 

Amy I loved your pumpkin comparisons from last year to this, Emily looked adorable :) 
She's got so big. Almost 8 months already!!! How are you both? You're forgiven for being MIA haha xxx

Glad work went well bailey, how are the ratties today ;) you mean you haven't already done the digi, you are slacking haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies, I'm off out while my open viewing takes place, fingers crossed for a buyer, I hope you all have a lovely Saturday :) 

Bailey did you do that frer? x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning mrs d, I did the digi this morning and it said "pregnant 2-3" so my ticker is about right! EDD July 11th! I'm really excited now, yesterday I was feeling a bit anxious but I've gotta stop caring what anyone else thinks, me and df are very happy!
Fingers crossed you get a buyer today then mrs d!
Anything exciting planned for the weekend?

Hi Amy! I love love love Emily in her little pumpkin outfit! She's such a little smiler isn't she?!

Hi fletch, nice to see you Hun how is everything? Hope you and your hubby are well!


----------



## Tawn

OMG BAILEY! How crazy exciting! New house new baby indeed! Congrats hun! WHat a shocker! :)

MrsD, hope your viewing goes well! How are your symptoms now you're in 2nd tri? When is your next scan?

Fletch, welcome back! Hope to hear more from you on here!

Cupcake, how's Zach getting on? 8 weeks of pumping is a SERIOUS commitment! You are amazing!

Sath good luck with the clomid hun! My fingers are tightly crossed for you!

Sorry for being MIA for a few days, Madison went through wonder week 26 and it was prettttyyy hellish as far as a cranky baby who slept even WORSE! Lol. Plus stepson was on half-term and acting out pretty badly again. It's been a rough patch in our house for sure.

On a personal note, I decided to contact a sleep consultation service for a personalized plan for baby girl. It is getting to the point where her sleep is affecting my marriage, my happiness, my work... everything. I NEVER wanted to sleep train but this is just not functioning for us anymore and I need a solution before I go insane as the last 6 months have been so hard and she is so cranky lately due to constantly being overtired and she doesn't "fuss" (never has) she just escalates so quickly I felt like I needed professional advice of what would suit her highly intense personality. We will see how it goes but at least I can have some peace when we have a "plan".

As much as I love bf'ing and know "breast is best", it makes me seriously wonder if I ever had another if I would bottle feed as it seems to make a huge difference in sleep habits!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn,
So sorry you are having such a tough time Hun. You really are superwoman, I don't know how you do it. 
I can understand trying to get some help with the sleeping issue, I hope it helps you and you can get some sleep soon :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yet for digi bailey!! How is the new house?!? Does it feel like home yet?

Hey amy and fletch!

Tawn sorry you are having such a tough time Hun, I really hope the sleep consultant can help. You are right I think about formula feeding babies being easier for definate. One if the reasons I maybe gave up sooner than I should have was that I just said that I wanted to enjoy my baby and I was getting no sleep and we were both so stressed. It's funny but a few of my friends who BF the first time said they wouldn't the 2nd as it was so stressful and hard going. Are you weaning her yet? Could you give her her solids and express her milk so she is having a few big feeds on breast milk on top of her solids?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay bailey whoo hoo, all seems to be progressing well. Bugger what everyone else thinks, you are adults and as long as you are happy that's all that matters :)

My open viewing went well more people want it but again have something to sell. We have a private viewing later and one tomorrow so please let one of them be a cash buyer

Tawn I'm so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through, I hope the professionals can help Madison sleep :hugs: I have no idea how you are managing to function xx

Hi sath, fletch, Amy, Cheryl :hi:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it really feels like we belong here now cupcake, only room to finish sorting is the spare room with all Emilia's clothes in it lol! 
Think we are gonna need a massive rug though for the front room as poor bailey can't get up for slipping at times! It's laminate flooring!
How's Zach today? Are you phasing out the great milk or are you still gonna keep ok pumping? 

I also think there might be something in that formula fed/sleeping thing, mainly based on us that Emilia is usually a good sleeper and I only BF (expressed milk) for 3 days. 

Mrs d I hope you get a cash buyer, wouldn't it be great to be in your new house for Christmas! 

Sath how's the clomid going? Are you near O yet?

Espero, Cheryl you ladies have been quiet hope you are well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry espero I left you off my hi earlier :hi: 

Yes I desperately want to be in for Christmas bailey x

I was about o say we need a ticker bailey but yay you've done one :) 

Anyone going to watch any fireworks later?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I thought twice about getting a ticker but then decided why not? PMA, everything will be ok! Although I'm already looking for symptoms and wondering where they are lol!

Nope I'm at home with Emilia tonight so it's X factor And strictly for me. Are you going watching any?


----------



## MrsDuck

You didn't have any symptoms with emilia though did you? I'm doing the same, a night in front of the box. Strictly and X factor here I come :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey it still hasn't sunk in that you're pregnant again, I keep forgetting!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep having to remind myself dont worry cupcake lol! I woke up this morning and was just thinking and the thought just shocked me again "I'm pregnant!". I was really surprised by it to be honest because I didnt think it was a possibility this month. I'm happy though, just wish we didnt have to actually tell anyone....cant I just wait til I start getting a huge bump and let them guess lol?

Mrs d yeah I didnt have MS or anything with Emilia, fingers crossed I'm as lucky again. 

I'm just watching Strictly now, I have to watch it recorded so I can fast forward the boring bits lol!

I guess I should have known I was pregnant, I got Ben and Jerrys with my dominoes order the other day lol!!

What have you been up to today cupcake? Are you doing anything nice tomorrow?


----------



## MrsDuck

I got to almost 13 weeks without telling people, I'm sure you'll get to after your 12 weeks scan.

I'm bored of tv now, I think I should have let it start before watching strictly so tat I could fast forward too, brucie annoys me

God I feel really bloated tonight, I know it's only going to get worse too :(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Brucie annoys me too and so does Tess, I dont think shes a very good presenter.

Aw does gaviscon or nothing like that help you hun? 

I dont wanna tell anyone at all mrs d and get all the judgy comments coz I just dont care what they think, coz I know none of it will be positive so why should I bother telling them? You never know though they may surprise me...
I was thinking of taking a picture of Emilia in a vest top that says "I'm gonna be a big sister" and the picture of the scan (assuming all goes well) as it will be just before Christmas, and put them in their Christmas cards (but we would give them to them, so we'd be there for their reactions lol). What do you think? Nice or not nice? I cant decide....personally I think its great to announce happy news at Christmas but it depends if they think its happy lol!!

I'm rambling arent I???


----------



## MrsDuck

No not rambling, I think it's a great idea. I really hope they are happy and supportive :) 

I'm feeling a little better now thanks bailey, my stomach was just big and hard, I was really bloated and even going to the toilet didn't make any difference. I'm eating smaller portions now but even a very small amount of dinner bloats me. My damn body is just too short, there's not enough space for everything. I'm starting to get quite concerned that I'm only just in the second tri and already feeling uncomfortable after eating

Yeah tess annoys me too, how on earth did she and Vernon get together??


----------



## baileybubs

No idea, I just think BBC need to look at the quality of their presenters though coz I dont like Claudia Winkleman either lol!!

Why are they doing disco week again on X factor? They go on about people being too outdated and yet they use a whole genre of music that is outdated as a theme??
I like disco but its not exactly big in the charts these days is it?

Are you drinking enough water mrs d? I found that drinking more water made me feel less bloated. I got like that a lot though, thats why I didnt have much appetite. The only positive is it stops you putting too much weight on lol, or at least it did for me!


----------



## MrsDuck

No im probably not drinking enough :( I'll have to try drinking more :) 

I'm so bored tonight, I just can't get into anything on the tv and I feel too uncomfortable to just sit down, I feel better walking around.

Our viewing has cancelled for tomorrow boo

I agree disco week is always pants :(


----------



## baileybubs

Boo that sucks mrs d! So still no cash buyers? Is there no-one interested who has anyone already buying theirs?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope, I think there are now 4 sets of people interested in ours but all with something to sell aaaaargh!


----------



## baileybubs

How frustrating! Fingers crossed there's someone else soon or someone who's interested gets a buyer!

I just looked back at my last pregnancy journal and I didn't start it til I was 7 weeks so I can't compare what I was feeling then lol. I'm very thirsty that's definately the main thing, and tired, but I'm always tired lol!

Grrrr people should stop letting off fireworks at this time, there's someone doing them nearby and they are so loud, I'm dreading them waking Emilia.


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning :) 

OMG I had the worst headache through the night, I couldn't sleep, I couldn't get my head comfy aaaargh! I caved this morning bout 6am and took a paracetamol, but it's back now but thankfully not as bad :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d that sucks! Hope it goes away Hun. You're a naval orange!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm an orange :) 

I've just had an hours sleep and feel a bit better :) 

Well the good news is there doesn't seem to be any further damage to our boat after last nights storm, the bad news, mil bought me a lovely box of Belgian pralines yum but with my crazy pregnancy hormones/taste buds all I can taste is fish yuck! Hubby is grateful though as I've given them to him

What's everyone up to?


----------



## baileybubs

Ewwww fishy chocolate not nice! That was nice of MIL though, I could really just eat some chocolate! Might take Emilia for a walk to the shop lol, but she's currently napping! 

I'm currently watching that new muppets movie, it's really good!

Good news that there's no more damage to the boat. Any ideas how bad it is now and if it's gonna be easy to fix?


----------



## cupcake1981

I've woken up with a bloody cold, brilliant end to a shitty weekend so far!

We just pigged out on dominoes but all I want is chocolate chocolate chocolate!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Come on Emilia wake up, mummy NEEDS chocolate haha

I like the muppets but haven't seen the new one, I guess I'll have an excuse soon ;) 

Aw cupcake I hate having a cold, you poor thing. And if you've got it now zach will have it next week which is even worse :( 

It's definitely a comfort food day today, what shit weather, windy and raining :( 

The damage isn't too bad luckily thanks bailey, water was already getting in around that post that got ripped off, so it needed to come off anyway (of course summer would have been better so that it could dry out) it's just going to take much more drying out now before it gets re-attached.

Cupcake I remember you getting lots of bad headaches while pregnant, can you remember how far along you were when they started?


----------



## cupcake1981

I think I had headaches in first tri and mid way thru 2nd tri. Don't worry if you need to take paracetamol it's fine. My sis is 19 weeks and she's really suffering at the mo with them.

I just went and bought tissues and chocolate. Need a pick me up.

Zach has his jabs tomo and I'm a bit worried about him having them and then getting sick.


----------



## MrsDuck

Great something to look forward to, I had better stock up on paracetamol now ;) 

Aw you poor thing, I hope the chocolate helps :hugs: 

Yeah that's true about zach, maybe mention it before he has the jabs, or can you delay them until you are both over this cold?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Come on Emilia wake up, mummy NEEDS chocolate haha
> 
> I like the muppets but haven't seen the new one, I guess I'll have an excuse soon ;)
> 
> Aw cupcake I hate having a cold, you poor thing. And if you've got it now zach will have it next week which is even worse :(
> 
> It's definitely a comfort food day today, what shit weather, windy and raining :(
> 
> The damage isn't too bad luckily thanks bailey, water was already getting in around that post that got ripped off, so it needed to come off anyway (of course summer would have been better so that it could dry out) it's just going to take much more drying out now before it gets re-attached.
> 
> Cupcake I remember you getting lots of bad headaches while pregnant, can you remember how far along you were when they started?

Woot woot, you're a naval orange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah it really feels like we belong here now cupcake, only room to finish sorting is the spare room with all Emilia's clothes in it lol!
> Think we are gonna need a massive rug though for the front room as poor bailey can't get up for slipping at times! It's laminate flooring!
> How's Zach today? Are you phasing out the great milk or are you still gonna keep ok pumping?
> 
> I also think there might be something in that formula fed/sleeping thing, mainly based on us that Emilia is usually a good sleeper and I only BF (expressed milk) for 3 days.
> 
> Mrs d I hope you get a cash buyer, wouldn't it be great to be in your new house for Christmas!
> 
> Sath how's the clomid going? Are you near O yet?
> 
> Espero, Cheryl you ladies have been quiet hope you are well!

OMG!!!!! i'm just nonchalantly reading back through the entries here and just realized you are preggers again Bailey!!! OMG, OMG, OMG!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I'm super jealous. 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> hey girls how are you all?
> 
> Mrs d your bump is adorabe!! cant believe how time is flying xx

Fletch, yay you're back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Thanks hun just felt I had to give it a try at this point i'll try anythin!! Def giving me flushes and my ovaries feel like they are buzzing. Twins would be great I can but dream.
> 
> Ooh what excuse you gonna use I find that bit a nightmare. Maybe just exhaustion from move so if you drink you'll just fall asleep thru the show?

SATH, we could be cycle buddies, you are on the same cd as me! You even started temping again the same day as I did.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ttc :) 

I hope the bd'ing is going well girls, I hope we have some more bump buddies this month ;) xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Thanks ttc :)
> 
> I hope the bd'ing is going well girls, I hope we have some more bump buddies this month ;) xxx

It is but i'm so impatient!!! i'm right this second waiting on DH to get me for today. He, he...he's such a tease! ;-)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ttc! And get bding mrs d is right we need more bump buddies! What day are you expecting O? 
Btw I love the pics you put on fb of the beautiful skylines and sunsets, so much nicer than where I live lol! Currently I think the whole of the UK is just dark and miserable!

Cupcake oh no colds are horrible and I can't imagine having one with such a little one to look after. I'm not sure they'd let you delay his jabs, I would deffo ask about it though. 
Yay for chocolate, I went out and got a dairy milk with daim pieces and a bake well tart haha! 

Mrs d glad the damage isn't too extensive. Shame it's crap weather at the mo though so you can't get it sorted. 
How's your head now?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Thanks ttc! And get bding mrs d is right we need more bump buddies! What day are you expecting O?
> Btw I love the pics you put on fb of the beautiful skylines and sunsets, so much nicer than where I live lol! Currently I think the whole of the UK is just dark and miserable!
> 
> Cupcake oh no colds are horrible and I can't imagine having one with such a little one to look after. I'm not sure they'd let you delay his jabs, I would deffo ask about it though.
> Yay for chocolate, I went out and got a dairy milk with daim pieces and a bake well tart haha!
> 
> Mrs d glad the damage isn't too extensive. Shame it's crap weather at the mo though so you can't get it sorted.
> How's your head now?

We bd'd Friday and yesterday so we're doing good so far but i need him to get me today because i just got a positive opk and now i'm worried i will O early BEFORE my appointment on tuesday when they check my follicles and i get my trigger shot. Geesh. i heard with femara you could O later so i'm hoping my body stays geared up for tuesday's appointment and doesn't trigger on its own. oh well, if it does, i'll still have timed everything perfect and our chances are still good but i'd be out almost $100 and that would stink. But according to my past few cycles, i will O on cd13 which is tuesday. Hopefully AFTER my appointment. FX'd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I hope you get those spermies ;) 

Bailey doesn't a sweet tooth indicate a girl? ;) 

I've gone off coffee and coke as it now gives me a headache and chocolate tastes of fish :( I don't think my body wants caffeine 

My head is much better thanks :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for this cycle ttc, I hope all the help works it's magic!!

Bailey I love the daim chocolate. I got winter wonderland chocolate a mix of white and milk.

Yeah I am gutted to be sick with an 8 week old. Just waiting for him to get it now. Hubby seems to think he's getting it to (he's a hyperchondriac tho so he's probably not), could do with him not getting sick to take the load off me!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc the problem might be too much bd'ing???
I was told the optimum was every other day coz if you bd every day the sperm that is released hasn't had time to mature and you are less likely to get pregnant from immature spermies?? Not sure how true that is??


----------



## MrsDuck

cupcake1981 said:


> Good luck for this cycle ttc, I hope all the help works it's magic!!
> 
> Bailey I love the daim chocolate. I got winter wonderland chocolate a mix of white and milk.
> 
> Yeah I am gutted to be sick with an 8 week old. Just waiting for him to get it now. Hubby seems to think he's getting it to (he's a hyperchondriac tho so he's probably not), could do with him not getting dick to take the load off me!!

:rofl: hypochondriac and 'dick' typo, perfect combo ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Wss ^

We always worked in the basis of every 2/3 days, particularly 3 days before I expected to O to clear out and then on day of + opk.


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol I edited dick to sick.

How do you spell hyperchondriac ?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol that made me giggle cupcake! I hope Zach doesn't get ill too Hun! Having a sick baby must be really hard to see, I dread when Emilia gets sick. 
What's winter wonder chocolate? Sounds nice!

Yeah mrs d apparently it is a sign of a girl and was true last time. But it could just be that when I'm pregnant I want chocolate coz it's happened all 3 times now and happens when I get AF too.

Ttc fingers crossed you do O on Tuesday then Hun and that those spermies catch that egg!


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. I had a mc back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

My cycles had been wacky since then so in gonna start with femara in dec to help o on. I o on my own but only on cd21.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tella and welcome! Of course you can join us, we have a randomness mix of ttc, pregnant ladies and new mummies in here and we are all very chatty lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi tella, welcome to the group, I hope you get your sticky bfp very soon :) 

Bailey have you made a drs appointment yet? 

All I fancied to eat for the first tri was pasta or bread


----------



## baileybubs

Not yet mrs d, I'm wondering if it's worth going to my old doctors tomorrow to tell them I'm pregnant and then register with a new one or just try and register with a new one tomorrow. We've moved too far away from my old one for them to keep us there but I don't have to tell them tomorrow that I've moved lol!

Thinking of it, df is at work at 10 tomorrow and I'm taking him and he works near my old doctors so maybe just do that to get my booking appt sorted.


----------



## MrsDuck

Sounds like a plan, and I'm assuming your old dr will then transfer your notes to your new dr when you get one? :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I think I have been feeling movement for the past week, but I wasn't convinced as I have an anterior placenta but I'm almost sure it's baby now (but it does seem early) :wacko:


----------



## cupcake1981

No I was definitely feeling stuff at 15 weeks and I had an anterior placenta. Is it like flutters? x


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think that's early, I felt the bubbles from 14 weeks! 

Yeah I'm sure the doctor will pass my notes on.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Got 'em! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks I'm glad I'm not going mad, it was like gas bubbles but it seems more of a prod now, not often but noticeable, I can't wait til hubby can feel it on the outside coz I'm sure he thinks I'm imagining it


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> Got 'em! :winkwink::winkwink:

Whoo hoo :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay! Way to go ttc!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc the problem might be too much bd'ing???
> I was told the optimum was every other day coz if you bd every day the sperm that is released hasn't had time to mature and you are less likely to get pregnant from immature spermies?? Not sure how true that is??

from babycenter.com:
No. While many couples believe they have to save the man's ejaculate until the exact moment of ovulation, that's not true. In fact some couples become so obsessed with timing sex during ovulation that they actually hurt their chances of getting pregnant. Stressing over ovulation can wreak havoc on your cycle  not to mention your marriage!

It's a *myth* to think you should have less sex in order to conceive. All the evidence shows that the more you have sex, the better your chances of getting pregnant. In fact, having sex often ensures that the sperm in a man's ejaculate is as healthy as it can be. Storing it up can decrease its motility, so don't be tempted to put off intercourse until you ovulate, and don't abstain for more than seven days in a row. While it's true that the density of sperm in each ejaculate diminishes with frequent orgasms, all that really matters is that there is some sperm in the woman's fallopian tubes during the time of ovulation.

This is not to say that you should have or need to have sex every day when attempting pregnancy. I would recommend two or three times a week.

I agree though every other day is perfectly plenty, but us doing it every day right around O is also ok.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

awesome site...it backs up what i said. Great info!

https://www.kidspot.com.au/Pregnancy-Conception-7-surprising-fertility-facts+3632+121+article.htm


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for clearing that up ttc :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tella said:


> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. I had a mc back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My cycles had been wacky since then so in gonna start with femara in dec to help o on. I o on my own but only on cd21.

Welcome Tella and best of luck to you sweetie!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning everyone how are you all today?


----------



## cupcake1981

Still sick :(, how are you?

Baby jabs this pm, feeling guilty :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't feel guilty he'll be fine Hun, honestly for us first time was best because they get over it so quickly when they are that young. Just cuddle him tightly afterwards and he'll be ok. 

Boo to still feeling poop Hun! Are you taking anything for it, I know with pumping there's not a great deal you can take is there? 

I've woken up today super excited about this pregnancy, not that I wasn't already, I was just a little shocked and anxious but today I'm feeling like it's finally sunk in and I'm looking forward to adding another little one to our family! Df is so excited, he keeps being more loving! He was sending me texts telling me that I'm the reason he wants to be a better man (and it made me cry, but I also cried at the muppet movie yesterday lol).

I made sure I emptied the toilet bin in case my parents put anything in there and spot the ICs and digi when they visit today, and I've just noticed that I left my pregnacare on the coffee table in plain sight lol!

Other than the docs are you doing anything today or just staying warm indoors?


----------



## Espero

Hello lovely ladies! 

Sorry I've been crap - manic couple of weeks but had to drop in to report:

Sore bbs, on and off.
Woke up at 05:30 to upchuck...

Due on tomorrow.... :argh:

Espero xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh do we have another BFP espero?? They tend to come along like buses on this thread so here's hoping there's a few more!! When are you testing? Please test today lol!!


----------



## Espero

I will test today, I think. Scared witless though...


----------



## Tella

baileybubs said:


> Hi tella and welcome! Of course you can join us, we have a randomness mix of ttc, pregnant ladies and new mummies in here and we are all very chatty lol!

Thanks :flow: always great to be apart of a diverse group as it gives hope to see the preggies and faith to see the babies :)



MrsDuck said:


> Hi tella, welcome to the group, I hope you get your sticky bfp very soon :)
> 
> Bailey have you made a drs appointment yet?
> 
> All I fancied to eat for the first tri was pasta or bread

Thanks :flow: I really hope so too!



ttcbabyisom said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. I had a mc back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My cycles had been wacky since then so in gonna start with femara in dec to help o on. I o on my own but only on cd21.
> 
> Welcome Tella and best of luck to you sweetie!!! :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks :flow:

So to the successful ladies, did you do anything different to get your BFPs? All ways interesting to see everyones success recipes :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Have you tested yet espero?

Tella with Emilia I used preseed and we were doing smep method (dtd every other day from about cd8) but with this one it was a surprise so I couldn't tell you except we only dtd once a few days after O (or so I thought, I must have got my fertile days wrong!).


----------



## MrsDuck

Espero :test: I want to see another bfp :) 

Tella we pretty much did the same as bailey, every other day bd'ing from cd 8 :) 

Cupcake sorry you still feel pants, I hope zachs jabs went ok

Bailey aw I'm glad you and df are so excited


----------



## cupcake1981

Espero I reckon you're gonna get a bfp!

Bailey he broke my heart when he cried. We gave him some calpol but he spat some of it out. He's a bit Grizzley but not too bad. After he had the oral medicine he wanted more lol! No I can't take anything other than paracetamol cos I'm still pumping. I said last week I was going to give it up at 8 weeks but I've got another donperidone prescription tonight as I'm drying up again so looks like I was kidding myself I would quit yet. I just can't bring myself to. With us all being ill I want him to carry on having my milk and my antibodies.

Yey for being excited about your pregnancy, it's a wonderful thing xxx

Tella we just used opks and a little preseed. I used digi opks for my 3rd pregnancy to double check I was O. Also, legs in the air after BD ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah forgot that one cupcake legs in the air!

Aw bless poor little Zach! Hope he's ok for you now the poor little sausage! Go you for still pumping though Hun that's awesome! I'm debating whether to pump or this little one but dunno how hard that will be time-wise with having Emilia running around by then as well!

Mrs d any news on a buyer yet?

Did any of you feel anxious and nervous for no reason during first tri, and I don't mean like a general anxious I mean like you'd feel before you did your driving test or before a job interview? I keep feeling like that for no reason and all I can chalk it up to is hormones! Plus my baby brain is sooooo bad! I was turning right into df's work car park and indicated left, and didn't even notice til df told me!


----------



## Espero

Thanks ladies :flower:

Will test either tonight or tomorrow. 

Been knackered and headachey today - there again it's been a bloody long one!

Nerves.... nerves... :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey there's no way I will have the time to pump for no 2, it'll be from the boob or nothing. It's so time consuming, I struggle with just Zach. 

I think I felt anxious my whole pregnancy tbh!! It still hadn't sunk in your preg!!


----------



## baileybubs

Espero I'm on pins!!! I really hope you are gonna be my bump buddy! 

Cupcake I think it's only just properly sunk in for me, I'm anxious but not about anything going wrong with the pregnancy coz for some reason I just feel like it's all gonna be ok. I just feel like I have butterflies permanently and want df to hug me all the time!
And I figured it might be too hard to pump with 2 LOs. Might just try the boob and if it's too hard then pump whilst in hospital then go onto formula which is what I did with Emilia.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooo espero I can't wait til tomorrow haha

Aw cupcake poor zach :( 

Bailey no new news on the house front :( 

Listening to all your stories and the fact that the better sleepers are formula fed, I can't see me bf for long. Hats off to you cupcake xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Bump update......

13+5
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Today

15+1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baileybubs

Aw you can see it growing mrs d! So amazing! Are you feeling more movement? Those lovely flutters?!

I just did another IC which is bad I know coz I shouldn't use them to track progression but its nice and dark which is good for 3 days after AF was due and done in the evening. I'm trying not to think about MC or anything and just trying to enjoy it and get on with things, it will soon be Christmas and hopefully I'll get my scan the week before as that's when I'm 12 weeks. 
What dates do you have to have had the NT scan done by? Is it 13 weeks? Coz I might do that to guarantee I have the scan before Christmas (silly reason I know but it's only measuring the nuchal fold isn't it?).


----------



## MrsDuck

I don't think my bump is really changing, I'm still able to hide it :) 

I think it's before 14 weeks bailey.


----------



## cupcake1981

Nt has to be done by 13+6. Don't think about mc, you can have a perfect baby and this one will be to :)

Mrs d that bump is awesome, I can see me having some bump envy soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree bailey, everything will be fine :) 

Yup I'm sure I feel movements now :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yay that's awesome for the movements mrs d!

I've just worked out I'm not 12 weeks til Boxing Day anyway, which is probably the best thing coz then my scan will be after Christmas. Although I have no idea how I will get around the excuse of not drinking by then.


----------



## MrsDuck

Boxing Day, what a bugger, they are going to keep you in suspense until the new year then :( 

Thankfully there is no way I'll be able to hide my bump until then so everyone will know. It's such a pain that alcohol plays such a part in the lead up to Christmas I don't know how you'll explain not drinking??


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it will probably be first week of January. I don't know when I'll end up telling family but I've just put a bid on a doppler so hopefully by Christmas I'll be able to find a heartbeat with it. 

I know everything about Christmas seems to revolve around alcohol lol! I've got Emilia and driving as an excuse this year. But if we are at my house there's no using that one!
Will you not have told everyone by December mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

I thought you already had a Doppler? 
Yes most people should know by Christmas, I'll never be able to hide my bump for that long.

I've just used my Doppler again, baby hates it, as soon as I get a good loud heartbeat baby moves completely out of the way grrr it's about 159 bpm :)


----------



## baileybubs

We got rid of a load of stuff before we moved on eBay and car boots and one of the things I sold was my doppler doh :dohh: I figured I could just buy it again when I got pregnant again and we needed as much spare cash as I could get at the time lol! Typical eh! And after all my mad selling of stuff we didn't need it coz my parents gave us the money for the deposit and said they didn't want it back!

Aw that's just like Emilia was, she hated it lol! And her heartrate was usually between 140 and 160 I think. More around 140 usually though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no what a bummer :( I hope you win the bid on the new one. I don't know how people manage without one, I love it :)


----------



## baileybubs

I know I couldnt cope either lol! Well its a best offer of £35 and the Buy it Now price is £40 so hopefully should accept that offer. Its from Chona so takes 5-6 weeks to deliver which will be perfect timing so I dont get tempted to use it too soon lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you looked on amazon? I'm sure I only paid £40 for mine


----------



## baileybubs

I'll have a look if they wont accept my £35 offer, thanks. 

Man I am so thirsty!


----------



## Espero

:bfn:

:growlmad:


----------



## MrsDuck

Noooo :( but it is evening wee, have you got another test to use with fmu?


----------



## baileybubs

Booo! What did you use espero? Maybe it will show up tomorrow with fmu? Might just be too diluted coz it's evening.


----------



## MrsDuck

Great minds think alike bailey ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol :winkwink:


----------



## Espero

Hugs to my gorgeous supportive ladies :hugs:

I used a Sainsbury's own brand - they are *horrid*.

Will try the other (2 pack) in the morning, if the bitchwitch doesn't show by Wednesday eve then I'll go a bit more upmarket. :thumbup:

Husby was visibly gutted - hope I get to surprise him!


----------



## baileybubs

What sensitivity are those sainsburys ones? And when was AF due again? Coz my ICs are super sensitive (10 whatever it is lol) and the day before AF was due mine was quite faint, so if those sainsburys ones aren't sensitive enough that might be why it hasn't shown yet.

Make sure you test with FMU (pointless sentence as you've probably already peed when you are reading this lol!) and I'm excited!! Come on BFP!


----------



## Tella

Sorry Espero :hugs: we hoping for a surprise second line today!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just checking in to see esperos lovely line :winkwink:


----------



## Espero

Another BFN ladies. AF is due today but no sign of the cowbag as yet. BBs still sore and heavy and I am knackered. No upchucking this morning though - perhaps just ate something dodgy. 

:shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no espero sorry for the bfn today, but no af is a good thing, lets hope the bfp is just a late developer xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw poop espero! I really thought it was gonna be a BFP!


----------



## Espero

Thoroughly confused as I now have something that feels like OV pain. :wacko:

My body is a trainwreck...


----------



## MrsDuck

Or it could be pregnancy pain??


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm getting the odd pains here and there that feel similar to O pain. Happens in both sides randomly.


----------



## Espero

I love you girls. :hugs:

Am going to jump the hubby this eve anyway though, just in case! :haha:


----------



## Espero

And Bailey - your little'un is beyond adorable!! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thanks espero! She's my little pudding! Yeah go get the hubby just in case!

So is everyone out at bonfires tonight? I'm just hoping the fireworks wont bother Emilia again. 

I'm getting toothache again, seems to happen a lot to me in pregnancy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Go get that hubby of yours just to cover all bases but hopefully it's pregnancy pains and the witch has gone on holiday :) 

No fireworks displays for us, they've been postponed until the weather improves

Oh no not toothache again, is it the same tooth? They do say your teeth suffer whilst pregnant :( 

Sath I see you lurking how are you hun?


----------



## SATH

Hi how is everyone sorry been mia.

How you feeling bailey any major symptoms. Shame about the toothache what a pain and not a lot you can take. 

Mrs d your bump has def grown its soooo cute. How exciting your starting to feel some movement, whats it feel like? Any news on the house? 

Cupcake how is your little man doing after his jab. Are you feeling better? 

Espero i think you are gonna get a bfp yet!! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Cheryl, Amy, Tawn hope you are all ok and enjoying your first bonfire night hope the fireworks arent too loud.

afm not a lot happening no sign of ov wonder when it will happen. We went to fireworks sat which was fun. My ibs has flared really bad whether it was the clomid dont know but its bad so not of bd'ng happening here :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah its the same tooth mrs d, your calcium all gets redirected to baby during pregnancy so your gums get weak and with mine it ends up with minor infections and then toothache. I'm swilling with lots of salt water lol :sick:

Sath hi hun, boo for the IBS flare up, I have it too and its horrible isnt it? I get really bad cramps and then desperate need for the loo which is horrible. Have you tried taking any buscopan? Sorry you dont feel up to bding hun :-( 
Have you done on opk recently (sorry I'm rubbish at interpreting charts hun)

I've just watched an interesting thing about a new test for pre-e (on This Morning from earlier today) and it takes just 15 mins and is 96-99% correct! Wish they'd had that when I had suspected pre-e!
Also theres some gadgets for pelvic exercises which is cool, I was rubbish at doing my pelvic floor exercises last time!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no you poor thing sath, you can't get a break can you :( do opks work when you are taking clomid? Glad you enjoyed the fireworks hopefully we'll get to see some at the weekend

The movement generally feels like gas bubbles in your belly but on occasions it's more like a prod. No more developments on our house, lots of people want it but they all have something to sell :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Yuck salt water :sick: have you made a dentists appointment? 
That's interesting about the test, and very accurate too :) 
I've been trying to do my pf exercises but not very regularly ooops


----------



## SATH

Bailey i'm popping the buscopan like candy. I dont normally get it this bad. The cramps are terrible I cant sit down then have to rush to the loo yuck! Ouch that toothache does not sound like fun. I keep testing with opk but i dont think they are working cos of the clomid they were getting darker but now gone fainter and i've def not ov'd. I reckon ov may stay the same which will be Mon.

Mrs d shame about the house hopefully someone will sell theirs quick then they can buy yours! Little baby bubbles sounds so cute. Are you feeling pretty good now?


----------



## MrsDuck

You poor thing, I hope you feel up to a bit of bd'ing soon to get lots of spermies in place ready and waiting

I feel great now thanks sath, I hope it lasts, the tiredness is much better and no more sickness yay. I can't pick baby up easily on the Doppler too which is reassuring :)


----------



## Tawn

Hello ladies!

Espero, hope you get a surprise bfp and that witch stays away!!!!

Sath, hope the ibs quiets down enough for you to get those spermies. How are your clomid symptoms?

Bailey, I'm sorry you have toothache again! I think it's going to be hard for you to keep it under wraps for the entire Christmas season ;) but who cares! You and df are happy that's all that matters

Mrsd, your bump is professing beautifully!!!! Lovely little bubbles and pokes will become kicks before you know it :) I felt my first kicks at 18-19 weeks with an anterior placenta 

Hope everyone is having a nice hump day!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey tawn, your avatar of Maddie is so unbelievably cute! She's such a little sweetie! How's the sleep coaching coming along?

Sath oh sorry you feel so bad Hun, that IBS sounds terrible. Are you stressed out a lot at the mo coz I find that usually makes mine worse. Big hugs Hun :hugs: and I hope you O soon and manage to get in some bding. 

Espero how's things looking today? And sign of AF or another test?

Mrs d any house news? Glad you are feeling better now, it's great that feeling when you get to second tri but then you start to not feel pregnant as much lol! Those little bubbles and the bump will remind you that you are though lol!

Cupcake how's Zach doing now after his first jabs? Did he get disturbed last night by fireworks?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Tawn I'm feeling like I'm going to miss out on so much of the movement having an anterior placenta :( I'm glad you and cupcake were able to feel lots, that makes me feel better :) 

Have you had any sleep coaching yet or are you about to start? 

Espero any news? 

Sath are you feeling any better? 

Bailey 5 weeks yay, how are you feeling? Nope nothing new on the house :( my bump looks huge today, my first day of wearing a maternity dress :) 

Cupcake are you feeling any better and how is zach now after his jabs? 

When is this wind and rain going to bugger off I'm sick of it now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Very sore :holly: today mrs d so looks like things are getting going lol! Other than that and a bit tired coz I was wide awake at 2am I'm good thanks! Getting more excited about it by the day lol!

Aw yay for wearing your maternity dress! I've got all my stuff out ready for after Christmas already lol! 

Eurgh I know this rain is just horrible and drizzly.


----------



## SATH

Ooh bailey the boobies get sore sounds like the hormones are building. Can you really believe Emilia is going to be a big sister gonna be so nice having them close in age. 

Mrs d have you got a good maternity wardrobe...think its time to say goodbye to the old clothes.

Tawn hi how are you all doing. Is Maddie sleeping any better. In that pic she looks so innocent but cheeky i love it. I had symptoms with clomid at start but nothing now really and i dont think its effectig my ov i only took 50 mg.

Ibs bit better we managed to bd last night. Think stress isnt helping work is a nightmare then had fertility nurse ring got counselling session booked in end of nov she reckons we may get started early new year kinda freaking out about that. My manager today told me she is pregnant, im surrounded!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Sath. Glad the IBS is a bit better and you managed to bd. I hope you can have a relaxing evening to help you chill out. Must be quite nerve wracking knowing it's all happening so soon.

Yeah I can believe Emilia is gonna be a big sister!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for sore boobs, mine are still sore. Get lots of sleep while you can, I'm struggling now. Would you like another girl or one of each? 

Sath sorry you are surrounded by pregnant ladies but that's great they are getting going on your treatments soon so you will be a pregnant lady very soon too :) glad you feel a bit better and managed to bd :) 

I've got a few tops, a few dresses and some trousers for work and then some casual clothes but today was the first day of wearing them


----------



## baileybubs

I think if I'm honest I'd love a boy so we have one of each, but I'd also love for Emilia to have a sister coz I think it would be great having 2 girls so close in age. 
If we had one of each I might feel less likely to be desperate for a third child but then knowing me it would make no difference lol! Me and df always said we'd like 3 or 4 anyway but it's finances and logistics that mess that up lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

3 or 4!! You are a glutton for punishment, I'm not sure I'll go through this again for a second.......but we'll see ;)


----------



## SATH

Ha bailey you may have fun having 2 girls close together fireworks, my sister and i were dreadful truly hateful oops my poor mum.

Thanks mrs d. I was v happy for her she has been really supportive her timing was a bit shite cos we were talking about ivf then she blurted out shes 8 weeks. Hopefully i'll be able to join the gang soon!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah there is that Sath, maybe a boy next might be better lol!
And you WILL be joining the gang soon Sath, I know it!

Mrs d give me a few months and I'll be saying the same but once baby arrives you soon forget how horrible pregnancy can be and want to do it all again (as I'm living proof lol!)


----------



## Espero

Hello gorgeous ladies,

The Witch is (thankfully) still AWOL. I'm nearly positive I O'd yesterday though, which is beyond weird. Still, husby isn't complaining... :haha:

I guess this puts me back to the start of the TWW? I have NO idea, my tiny brain is already aching...

Espero xxx


----------



## baileybubs

At least you think you know where you're up to espero, so confusing lol! Fingers crossed your bding catches that eggy! You and Sath must be O around similar times then and can be bump buddies!! Coz I predict BFPs coming up for both of you!


----------



## MrsDuck

That would be brilliant lots of us all pregnant at the same time, like when you were pregnant with emilia, poor cupcake went through it alone 

I know how you feel sath, everyone around me was getting pregnant and with my cancer I couldn't even try. I hope the clomid works and you get a bfp before your treatment :) 

Haha bailey you are probably right, I'll be itching for another before too long ;) 

Espero poor you the tww is bad enough but now you have to go through it again in the same cycle booo but I hope it's worth it and you get your bfp


----------



## MrsDuck

Right ladies im off to the pub with friends for dinner, catch up later, have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow nothing to catch up on whilst I've been out :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d how was your dinner? Did you have a nice evening out? 

Me and df were engrossed in watching new American Horror Story and new Elementary. I love Johnny Lee Miller so much lol!

I've just found out though that df is working Monday and I've picked a shift up at work too coz I thought he'd be off. So my mum will come up Sunday night and stay but I don't want that to happen really.....coz she'll probably suggest having a bottle of wine Sunday night!!
I might call work and say I'm having problems with child care or something. I'd rather just not go save all the hassle lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Omg bailey congrats huni guess wot I'm pregnant too...x


----------



## baileybubs

OMG!!! I actually just loudly shouted NO WAY!! And nearly woke Emilia upstairs lol!! 

Congratulations Cheryl!!! I can't believe we are gonna be bump buddies again!! And due even closer together this time lol!! 

How are you and dh feeling about it Hun? Were you as shocked as me lol?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah I'm in shock but I'm so worried incase of miscarrying the now cos I don't think il get any scans before 12wks..x


----------



## CherylC3

My ics only hav a shadow too :(


----------



## baileybubs

Your cycles have been a bit mixed up though haven't they so it could be earlier than you think Hun, try not to worry. I know it's hard I'm just going to try and keep positive and whatever happens happens. It will all be ok Hun.

How's dh taken the news?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey did a digi and it says 1-2 I think this will be a Miscarrage this time as it showed 3+ with Leo at this stage. But I put into nhs due date calculator I hav a 41 day cycle and it came up I'm only 3 wks pregnant so who know. X


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG Cheryl congratulations :) try not to worry hun remember my tests were all really light and I was pooping myself, I could never quite bring myself to do a digi coz I didn't want to see it showing less. I bet all is fine with you too :) 

Bailey last night was good thanks but I was naughty and had baked bree for starter ooops :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw it's so hard not to worry wish I never did a digi now but we must hav conceived in the past 2 wks cos before tht we used condoms x


----------



## CherylC3

Here's my tests wot u think?x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d Brie is fine if it's been cooked Hun, I ate it whilst pregnant and no doubt will again lol!

Yeah Cheryl I agree with mrs d I bet it's fine Hun, I reckon it's a late implanter or maybe you are only 10-13dpo or something. Give it a few days and I reckon they'll be much darker.


----------



## CherylC3

A I hope so Hun. Wots ur due date then?x


----------



## MrsDuck

The two tests look consistent with each other, I bet the line is much darker in a few days :) 

That's what I thought bailey, it was deep fried, surely that would have killed any nasties


----------



## CherylC3

Mmm tht sounds yummy mrs d well my dr is going to check my hcg levels on the 18th so hopefully all will be good. X


----------



## Espero

CherylC3 said:


> Mmm tht sounds yummy mrs d well my dr is going to check my hcg levels on the 18th so hopefully all will be good. X

 Hello! :wave: Congrats and good luck hun. :kiss:

Have to tell you about the oddest thing - been dwelling all day on the TTC thing, then a case file lands on my desk for a woman who has EXACTLY the same name that we are planning to name a baby girl (first name, middle and surname), with the same date of birth as my husband. Wee bit spooky - or have I just finally lost it? :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah with your cycle length Cheryl I'm sure it's just early and those lines will get darker Hun, try not to worry and enjoy it Hun, might be your last pregnancy if your dh gets his way won't it? For me we know we want more kids but I'm treating it like we are lucky enough to have one and pregnant with number 2 so may not have any more and trying to savour it (remind me of this later on when I'm complaining lol). 

Mrs d yeah it's deffo fine to have soft cheeses as long as they've been baked or fried Hun. 

Espero ooooh I believe in signs from the universe! I really do and I remember one day in my pregnancy with Emilia when I looked out of my back window and saw a really bright rainbow and I just knew it meant that that baby would be ok and I burst into tears with happiness lol! I know some people might think you just interpret things the way you want to and it's nonsense but I don't think so. I believe in a gut instinct, and especially in a mothers instinct. I knew my first baby had died, from 11 weeks I kept saying to df that I was worried there would be no heartbeat. And the thought came from nowhere. Sure enough at my 12 week scan the baby had no heartbeat and measured 11 weeks. 
Last time I just knew it would all be ok. Even though I was still anxious, deep down I believed it was going to be alright. And this time on the day we were moving, I just knew I was pregnant, just based on being a but forgetful and having a tiny amount of cramps. I also really feel like this pregnancy will all be fine. So i think maybe you already know that that egg has been fertilised and you are pregnant and your mind is finding other ways of telling you so. 

Man that was deep an rambling lol! But you get what I mean!


----------



## SATH

OMG cheryl congrats i def wasnt expecting that. How fab you and bailey are gonna be bump buddies and mrs d a few weeks ahead. This thread is getting lots of bfp's woo hoo!! 

Espero do you think you have ov'd now? I so believe in signs and I think that was a sign you are gonna get a bfp v v soon!! 

Bailey how you feeling hun. What a lovely story about the rainbow. I saw some beautiful ones this week I always say a little wish when I see one.

Mrs d your dinner last night sounds yum yum. 

Im working extra this week so quick crap dinners.


----------



## Espero

baileybubs said:


> Espero ooooh I believe in signs from the universe.... But you get what I mean!

 I get exactly what you mean hun. After our last loss I kept finding white feathers in our home, and I took a real comfort from it.

This was SO odd - we've said if we have a girl we'll call her Felicity Caitlin C**** (My favourite girl's name, my mother's Christian name) - it's not like it was Mary Jane Smith or anything! :shrug:

Oh - and it's Hugo Christopher for a boy. :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooooh espero I really hope this is a sign and your bfp is just around the corner

Sath this is what happened last time around, it was like dominoes, one of them got a bfp and then so did everyone else. It's happening again, so yours isn't far away :) xxx

Bailey I agree, you have gut feelings which is normally right :) 

After all our unhealthy eating out, it's salad stuff for dinner tonight


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh sath have you just o'd?


----------



## SATH

Dont think ive ov'd yet but just round the corner i hope!! 

Love the domino effect I want join the gang. 

Espero love the baby names i have mine all sorted too, now we just need the babies


----------



## baileybubs

Yep definately domino effect, come on for the BFPs!! Universe don't make me have words with you again, bring em on lol!

Sath oooh hope you catch that eggy then Hun! Lots of :sperm: waiting yay! Boo for working extra though :thumbdown:

Mrs d well done you for eating salad, I'm rubbish at eating healthy in winter, I'm a total comfort eater! Have you come up with any names yet mrs d, sorry if you already said I can't remember

Cheryl how are you feeling then this evening? Hope you are feeling ok.

Cupcake hope gorgeous little Zach is doing ok today.

Espero the middle name of my next girl (if I have one) will be Caitlin too! My grandma who looked after me loads but died when I was 3 was called Kathleen and I have Irish roots so the Irish version of Kathleen is Caitlin! I love the name Felicity too! And Hugo for a boy is lovely. 

Me and df are thinking of Elliott or Ethan for a boy and Eloise or Niamh for a girl.


----------



## cupcake1981

Omg Cheryl you are preggers too!!!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm definitely not having sex now, I do not want to be pregnant again for at least 18 months!!!


----------



## baileybubs

cupcake1981 said:


> Omg Cheryl you are preggers too!!!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm definitely not having sex now, I do not want to be pregnant again for at least 18 months!!!

Lol :rofl: don't do it cupcake become celebate lol! I keep telling df it's his fault coz I wasn't bothered about sex it was him that was wanting it lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath you must be close if you haven't o'd already, I hope those spermies are ready :) 

I didn't really enjoy my dinner but I'm trying to force myself to eat healthily 

Not really any names yet, I like ruby, scarlet or darcy but as I think it's a boy, no idea haha

I remember you had Niamh and Ethan when you were pregnant with Emilia :) 

I want to know NOW what I'm having haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake :rofl:


----------



## MrsDuck

How are you feeling now? Any better? Has zach caught your cold?


----------



## CherylC3

Ha ah cupcake so so funny. Join the gang Hun. Get pregnant...xx


Mrs d I love ruby but hubby wasn't keen we love Sophia...x

Espero thanks Hun a real shock hope ur not waiting too long how spooky the same name. X

Say aw hope u get it this month Hun u deserve it. X

Bailey well I working out I must of conceived on hubby's long wkend Which wud make me about 11dpo so I'm trying not to stress I've got plenty ics so I think il pee on them every morning and I've got a digi so il pee on tht on mon to see if it says 2-3 cos it shud by mon I've told hubby and my parents as I was so shocked I phoned my mum straight away. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah I love your girls names mrs d they are all on my short list!

I'm much better now thanks other than my niggling cough. And Zach hasn't yet caught it, I like to think its cos he's had the antibodies I produced to fight it in his breast milk so he's kept it at bay, probably rubbish but it encourages me to express lol! He was fine after his jabs, a bit Grizzley but the calpol made him sleep 8 hours that night! 

I'm still so not interested in sex, reckon it's cos I'm sti lactating, I've also not yet had a period, but yesterday I had proper fertile cm and tonight I have cramps, wish I had an opk. I'll know I guess if I do actually get a period in a couple of weeks!

Sorry I've not been about much just been so busy but I promise that I've been reading all what's been going on just not posting!


----------



## cupcake1981

I can't believe you are all preg together and I had no bump buddies at all! But it's not a club I want to join at the moment lol, I love Zach to death but struggle to leave the house with one there's no way I'd cope with 2 under a year!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad zach hasn't caught it and glad you are feeling better too. I'm sure it has got something to do with all the antibodies he is getting from your expressed milk :) 

Don't worry hun just drop by when you can :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh and I changed my FB cover pic to one of the pics we got printed from our shoot, I love it so much, take a look x


----------



## cupcake1981

How weird I just went to the lol and there was a spot if blood maybe my period is coming now?!


----------



## CherylC3

A I'm going for a nosey cupcake. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I know I felt sorry for you going through it without any bump buddies. Especially when bailey, poppy, Cheryl, Tawn, dani, amy, etc all went through it together. Go on cupcake join our gang haha

Sath, espero I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cheryl that's looking perfectly right then for 11dpo with those tests. Don't worry too much about progression though Hun. What did your mum say?

Mrs d I love those names too but already know people who have a Ruby and a Scarlet, and df wouldn't agree with Darcy. Yeah I've had those names in mind for a while. 

Cupcake glad Zach hasn't got your cold Hun, and I'm sure the breast milk will have helped with that with the anti bodies.


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh how strange as you were just talking about it! Either that or ovulation bleeding coz I've heard that's possible especially after having a baby. Time will tell!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake that is GORGEOUS! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw but I was still pregnant for a few months whilst cupcake was, so we were kinda bump buddies lol! Only a little though. It was a shame there was no one to be your bump buddie cupcake!


----------



## cupcake1981

Someone will have to have no 3 when I have no 2 lol x


----------



## MrsDuck

Certainly wont be me ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah maybe ov bleeding


----------



## baileybubs

Think I'd be the most likely candidate for that cupcake seen as I want 3 lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Unless of course this turns out to be twins lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

God I always thought I'd like twins but after having one I would be terrified!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha twins! Yes I can imagine you with twins ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope I've never wanted twins, have you seen some bump pics of ladies having twins, nooooo surely you shouldn't be able to stretch that much!


----------



## baileybubs

I would be petrified if it was twins!!! Imagine having 3 under 2 argh!!! Would be a blessing of course but one heck of a challenge lol!

I know mrs d, I was big enough with just one, imagine 2! All those stretch marks eek!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gorgeous pic cupcake .. I won't be having 3, my mum was happy my and dh are in shock lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

I'm worried about what my mum will say so soon Cheryl. Me and df are over the moon though :cloud9:


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you still not told anyone bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Nope not told anyone. Don't know what's for the best really. I'd rather wait coz it's Emilia's first Christmas so if anything were to go wrong with this pregnancy I don't want everyone knowing. 
But then I think I should be more positive and my mum might kill me for not telling her.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw bailey I'd wait if I were u Hun. I kno I thot my mum was going to kill me but she was really good. My mil thinks I've trapped hubby tho. As she said thts wot I wanted I'm ragin at her. X


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh I hate people who think like that, that YOU have trapped him, it takes two to blimmin tango and your dh knew full well you weren't on any contraception. I'd be giving her a peace of my mind! How are you feeling today? You've not said whether dh is happy? Do you think he is?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's so off of your mil Cheryl, did she actually have the nerve to say that? I agree it takes two and why does she feel you have 'trapped' hubby when you already have Leo? That woman needs a slap

I can see your reasoning bailey, although I'm sure everything will be fine with baby


----------



## Espero

Urgh! If there's one thing guaranteed to nauseate me it's a clingy mother who can't let go of her son. Trapped indeed - what a load of bollocks. Ignore it completely and rise above it hun, she has issues, you don't have to join in.

How's everyone this morning?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d, I'm sure it will all be ok, I really feel positive. I guess I also am putting off telling people coz I'm afraid of their responses lol! 
How are you today?

Hi espero I'm good, how are you?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

3 dpo = HOPE



My follies were 21 mm, one on each side, on Tuesday so they did the hcg trigger shot for me and i got my crosshairs this morning so i'm SUPER hopeful for this cycle!!! Wish me luck girls!


----------



## Espero

ttcbabyisom said:


> 3 dpo = HOPE
> 
> View attachment 695725
> 
> 
> My follies were 21 mm, one on each side, on Tuesday so they did the hcg trigger shot for me and i got my crosshairs this morning so i'm SUPER hopeful for this cycle!!! Wish me luck girls!

 Good luck!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck ttc!!

What's everyone been up to today? Yay it's Friday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck ttc :) 

Yay it's Friday me and hubby are off out for an early birthday dinner :) then watching done fireworks :)


----------



## Tawn

OMFG Cheryl CONGRATS! You and Bailey bump buddies again :) What a seriously inappropriate thing for your MIL to say! "Trapped!" When someone "traps" someone, it is for MARRIAGE! You are already married! :dohh:



cupcake1981 said:


> Omg Cheryl you are preggers too!!!!!! Congrats!!!! I'm definitely not having sex now, I do not want to be pregnant again for at least 18 months!!!

LOL! I'm with you on that one Cupcake! I won't even be discussing whether there IS a number 2 in our future until Madison is at least 16-18 months old. A 2 to 2.5 year age gap sounds PERFECT to me :rofl: But I haven't even had my period yet as I'm still bf'ing, plus I'm on contraception, plus I get no sleep so sex is a rare occurrence (which is a weird turnaround for me! haha) so it is a triple whammy of NO BABY! :haha:

TTC GOOOD LUCK! I have EVERYTHING crossed for you hun!

Espero, weird cycle! Hope this means you just got another great chance to catch the eggy and will be joining the BFP train soon! Plus, I wrote a list of like 8 coincidences when i was in my TWW where I was pg with Madison. It was CRAZY! I said, if these aren't all signs I would be devastated! So I truly hope that name thing, which is reallllly amazing and serendipitous, is your sign!

Sath, did you do an OPK? are you in the TWW now hun?

MrsD, do you have a date for your next scan yet? Are they still every 4 weeks or do you have to wait for the 20 week scan? (PS I think your 12 week pic looked like a girl, soooooo I'm torn on my guess! Ask me sooner to the time :) )

Bailey, sod what anyone else thinks. THis is what you and your DF want and that is all that matters! It's not like they are the ones who have to take care of the baby or pay for the clothes/food/etc! Be happy hun!

Who did I miss? Sorry if I did! :flower:

AFM we are starting sleep training tonight. It is a gentle approach that will take a few weeks, but tonight is night one of a version of Controlled Crying that my consultant made for us. Any bets on how long my lovely little (LOUD) missy moo will cry (aka scream) for before she falls asleep? I think with her lively persistence it is bound to be 2hrs+ :nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh sounds nice mrs d! Didn't realise it was nearly your birthday! Hope you have a lovely meal

Tawn yeah I know I shouldn't care but it's hard not to, but like you said sod them, if they are negative about it let's see what they say after baby is born and they want to visit, and I tell them to politely sod off lol!!
Oh I hope it goes ok for you tonight Hun. What makes it more gentle than usual controlled crying?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha tawn there aren't many people that think boy after my scan. Hopefully they will scan me at my appointment on Wednesday but if not then they definitely will 4 weeks later at my 20 week one

I hope tonight goes ok and it doesn't upset you too much having to listen to Madison cry :( just think of all the lovely sleep you'll be getting when it works xx


----------



## Tawn

TBH it's not even so much about my sleep at this point, it's about hers. She is getting f*all sleep day and night and it't turning her into a cranky hot mess

Bailey, it's gentler because it allows me to pick her up and cuddle her at checks and it only starts with bedtime routine not the entire night or naps yet you build up really slowly. They said its likely the only way a highly spirited baby like her will be able to cope cause she will get so hysterical she literally wont be able to calm herself down at that point

fingers x'd!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I really hope it works, for all your sanities sake 

Does one of you have to do the program or can hubby help too?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope it works tawn, it must be awful when she gets hysterical and can't calm herself. Is it kind of like PUPD then but with set timings on how long you leave her?


----------



## Tawn

Yeah, it is quite a complicated process though. It is a 25 page plan! PUPD (the straight up version) really doesn't work for her as she gets so much more worked up with each PUPD session and it becomes increasingly difficult to soothe her, so I guess it will be interesting. Tonight works on 5 minutes, then 10 minutes, then 15 minutes and then 15 minutes every time after that. I'm not sure it will work at all, but the great thing is they will work with us to adapt it depending on her response tonight. She really is a tricky nut to crack as she doesn't "fuss" at all, she is 0 to 60 as far as getting upset so I've never been able to let her work on it herself at all as she just gets SO worked up and then her sleep is 100x worse.

She is a baby of extremes! When she is happy, she is HAPPPPPPPY!!!! And when she is unhappy, she is HYSTERRRRICAL! My little spirited child, don't know WHERE she got it from lol


----------



## SATH

How is everyone? 

Good luck tonight tawn who knows maybe she'll surprise you! 

Mrs d sounds like you have a nice night planned have fun.

Ttc im keeping everything crossed for you, this is your month.

Bailey, cheryl how are bump no2's treating you. 

Espero how is it going? 

This cycle is proving to be a nigtmare clearly not meant to be. If its not my ibs its my oh. He was away last but supposed to be back tonight but nope major probs of some sort so looks like no show till Sun. Im getting major ov pains on both sides, ew and near positive opk, what a pain!! Milk man is looking v attractive right now


----------



## baileybubs

Lol isn't it great when you can see your own personality in theirs! Emilia is a bit like that, when she's happy she's very happy but when she's not woooooaaaah, she's an angry bear lol, just like me! She's not laid back like her daddy. 

I found PUPD made Emilia more stimulated/upset depending on her mood too. The more I went to her the more she'd then cry. But she's not really a baby that gets comforted by cuddles, she gets angrier when I pick her up and try to cuddle her!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath that sucks about your oh! What a nightmare, this cycle has been a bit of a pain for you hasn't it. When did you last dtd though coz those spermies could still be waiting?


----------



## SATH

Think fate is kicking my arse. Only 1 bd tues night so not very likely. V weird I can feel ov pains from both sides maybe clomid is making me ov from both sides.


----------



## baileybubs

Tues night isnt too far away though hun, sperm can live for 3-5 days inside the uterus so dont give up hope. And yeah its probably the clomid making you O from both sides so you could end up with twins :winkwink:


----------



## Tawn

Sath, 3 days ahead of o is actually really good Chances still! Means the spermies are in there just waiting for an egg to pop out :)

An hour in and she hasn't even stalled for a millisecond and its REALLY hard to calm
Her in between checks. She's almost losing her voice already. :( gonna be an awful night. Suddenly I can't remember why I'm doing this. Feels so cruel :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Tawn, I'm sorry its so hard, just try and remember there is a reason and its for Maddie's sleep hun big hugs to you and I hope that it gets easier :hugs:


----------



## SATH

Tawn stay strong hun must be awful but Madison will thank you one day. Big hugs thinking of you xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh Tawn I'm so sorry you are having a tough night, like bailey said remember it's for the greater good for both of you. Lol maybe we will go for no 2 together and be bump buddies! I've not had my period back yet and Zach is 9 weeks, maybe cos I'm still expressing.

Mrs d enjoy your meal x

Bailey sod what everyone else thinks, if I were you I'd wait til 12 weeks in this situation to, dunno about you but maybe they will be less fast to cast judgement when you have a scan pic to show them.

Sath you still have a chance at bd 3 days b4 ov. What does your hubby do that he gets stuck away with work?

I've just been and had all my hair chopped off!


----------



## baileybubs

I think that's why I'm so keen on waiting cupcake, coz once I'm 12 weeks and there's a scan pic it makes it more real. Only problem is that I'll be 12 weeks on Boxing Day and spending Xmas with family! So think I'm gonna get a private scan the week before Christmas. 

Oooh put a pic on fb and let's see your new hair! Mines still a long mess! I'm forever tying it back and putting a hairband on. Is handy though now coz Emilia is a grabber and will pull hair!

Yeah it's probably coz you are expressing you haven't or AF, do you express often (every 4 hours I think keeps O at bay apparently).


----------



## CherylC3

Ttc good luck missy. Xx

Sath ur milkman a hottie lol?? I hope u really get it this month Hun...x

Tawn aw good luck with the control crying... I really wish Leo wud sleep right thru..x

Bailey when are u telling everyone? X

Cupcake how's Zach doin?x

Mrs d hope tonight is good Hun...x

Afm loaded with the cold ics seem to be getting darker I'm thinking I'm about 3 wks oh and my favourite cousin just told me she's 5 wks pregnant so I'm so excited now. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cheryl :hi: we are waiting til Christmas to tell people. I just don't feel ready to tell anyone yet. 
Aw that's great about your cousin and the ICs too! Fab news!


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah prob best we will wait till jan even tho I told my cousin. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Sorry you're sick Cheryl I've had that to.

Bailey My hair was such a mangy mess and I'd had enough plus Zach is a grabber to!!

I don't manage to express every 4 hours I try for 4 times a day.

Loads of bloody fireworks !!! Shut up!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

We don't have any fireworks tonight surprisingly! Although we've had enough this week already lol!

How short have you gone cupcake? I'm tempted to just go and get an inverted bob you know...


----------



## cupcake1981

I'll post on FB I just took a pic, it's not a great one tho. It's a short inverted bob x


----------



## baileybubs

I want a short inverted bob too, used to have one before my first pregnancy but I had to straighten it every morning coz my hairs wavey and has a life of its own, but just don't think I'd get chance to do it. Maybe I should just go for it then I won't have a choice but to make time to straighten it lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I've just booked a private scan for Friday 20th December. I'll be 11 weeks + 2 so as close as I can get to 12 weeks before Christmas. It's £59 with 2 photos, sounds about average I think?
I'm excited!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for booking the private scan bailey, the time is going to fly :) 

Sath you definitely aren't out, I've got everything crossed, I liked the milkman idea haha

Cheryl sorry you are ill, I hope it buggers off soon, yay you'll be bump buddies with your cousin. Is it her first? 

Tawn sorry it's really tough going :hugs: 

Cupcake I'm off to look at your hair pic :)


----------



## baileybubs

How was your meal mrs d?

I don't think cupcake has put the pic on fb I can't find it!


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't find it either.

My meal was good thanks and then we drove to the headland and sat and watched a fireworks display :) 

I had a mushroom and blue cheese soup, then a steak with Tom, mush, chips and pepper sauce, then profiteroles, very 80's I know ;) but it was a £10 special :)


----------



## baileybubs

Mmmmm that all sounds lush! I could just eat a steak! Sounds like you had a lovely evening mrs d.


----------



## cupcake1981

I just posted it sorry the baby needed feeding!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I just posted it sorry the baby needed feeding!

LOVE THE HAIR AND zach's smile!!! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

I guessed as much lol, looks fab Hun!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Mmmmm that all sounds lush! I could just eat a steak! Sounds like you had a lovely evening mrs d.

did i already wish you congrats bailey??? i don't remember. Love your new avatar. what a cutie!


----------



## baileybubs

You did indeed ttc! Maybe your already got pregnancy brain Hun :winkwink: I know that's what made me take a test this time round, I was suddenly very forgetful!
And thanks, she pulls some fab faces doesn't she, my little pudding lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Whoo hoo for booking the private scan bailey, the time is going to fly :)
> 
> Sath you definitely aren't out, I've got everything crossed, I liked the milkman idea haha
> 
> Cheryl sorry you are ill, I hope it buggers off soon, yay you'll be bump buddies with your cousin. Is it her first?
> 
> Tawn sorry it's really tough going :hugs:
> 
> Cupcake I'm off to look at your hair pic :)

Um, did you just say Cheryl would be bump buddies with someone???? Cheryl, you preggers again too???!!! Wow, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I thought you were waiting!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I think that's why I'm so keen on waiting cupcake, coz once I'm 12 weeks and there's a scan pic it makes it more real. Only problem is that I'll be 12 weeks on Boxing Day and spending Xmas with family! So think I'm gonna get a private scan the week before Christmas.
> 
> Oooh put a pic on fb and let's see your new hair! Mines still a long mess! I'm forever tying it back and putting a hairband on. Is handy though now coz Emilia is a grabber and will pull hair!
> 
> Yeah it's probably coz you are expressing you haven't or AF, do you express often (every 4 hours I think keeps O at bay apparently).

What a great idea for christmas! How exciting! i can't wait to join you girls!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> Think fate is kicking my arse. Only 1 bd tues night so not very likely. V weird I can feel ov pains from both sides maybe clomid is making me ov from both sides.

nope, you should be right on and sounds perfectly normal...i had pains from both sides too this time and i did the femara! Dust to both of us!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

SATH said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Good luck tonight tawn who knows maybe she'll surprise you!
> 
> Mrs d sounds like you have a nice night planned have fun.
> 
> Ttc im keeping everything crossed for you, this is your month.
> 
> Bailey, cheryl how are bump no2's treating you.
> 
> Espero how is it going?
> 
> This cycle is proving to be a nigtmare clearly not meant to be. If its not my ibs its my oh. He was away last but supposed to be back tonight but nope major probs of some sort so looks like no show till Sun. Im getting major ov pains on both sides, ew and near positive opk, what a pain!! Milk man is looking v attractive right now

HA! Milkman! :haha:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Tawn said:


> TBH it's not even so much about my sleep at this point, it's about hers. She is getting f*all sleep day and night and it't turning her into a cranky hot mess
> 
> Bailey, it's gentler because it allows me to pick her up and cuddle her at checks and it only starts with bedtime routine not the entire night or naps yet you build up really slowly. They said its likely the only way a highly spirited baby like her will be able to cope cause she will get so hysterical she literally wont be able to calm herself down at that point
> 
> fingers x'd!

Awe, poor Maddi and poor Mommy!!! Hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Good luck ttc :)
> 
> Yay it's Friday me and hubby are off out for an early birthday dinner :) then watching done fireworks :)

Happy early birthday!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Oh and I changed my FB cover pic to one of the pics we got printed from our shoot, I love it so much, take a look x

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that cover photo on your FB!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Sath you must be close if you haven't o'd already, I hope those spermies are ready :)
> 
> I didn't really enjoy my dinner but I'm trying to force myself to eat healthily
> 
> Not really any names yet, I like ruby, scarlet or darcy but as I think it's a boy, no idea haha
> 
> I remember you had Niamh and Ethan when you were pregnant with Emilia :)
> 
> I want to know NOW what I'm having haha

I really love those names MrsD!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah with your cycle length Cheryl I'm sure it's just early and those lines will get darker Hun, try not to worry and enjoy it Hun, might be your last pregnancy if your dh gets his way won't it? For me we know we want more kids but I'm treating it like we are lucky enough to have one and pregnant with number 2 so may not have any more and trying to savour it (remind me of this later on when I'm complaining lol).
> 
> Mrs d yeah it's deffo fine to have soft cheeses as long as they've been baked or fried Hun.
> 
> Espero ooooh I believe in signs from the universe! I really do and I remember one day in my pregnancy with Emilia when I looked out of my back window and saw a really bright rainbow and I just knew it meant that that baby would be ok and I burst into tears with happiness lol! I know some people might think you just interpret things the way you want to and it's nonsense but I don't think so. I believe in a gut instinct, and especially in a mothers instinct. I knew my first baby had died, from 11 weeks I kept saying to df that I was worried there would be no heartbeat. And the thought came from nowhere. Sure enough at my 12 week scan the baby had no heartbeat and measured 11 weeks.
> Last time I just knew it would all be ok. Even though I was still anxious, deep down I believed it was going to be alright. And this time on the day we were moving, I just knew I was pregnant, just based on being a but forgetful and having a tiny amount of cramps. I also really feel like this pregnancy will all be fine. So i think maybe you already know that that egg has been fertilised and you are pregnant and your mind is finding other ways of telling you so.
> 
> Man that was deep an rambling lol! But you get what I mean!

Wow, i really like that bailey! Well said! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Here's my tests wot u think?x

I'm jealous! Woot woot!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I thought you already had a Doppler?
> Yes most people should know by Christmas, I'll never be able to hide my bump for that long.
> 
> I've just used my Doppler again, baby hates it, as soon as I get a good loud heartbeat baby moves completely out of the way grrr it's about 159 bpm :)

Awe, that's a wonderful fast heartbeat for baby! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Today
> 
> 15+1

beautiful! i can't wait for one of those so bad!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Aw don't feel guilty he'll be fine Hun, honestly for us first time was best because they get over it so quickly when they are that young. Just cuddle him tightly afterwards and he'll be ok.
> 
> Boo to still feeling poop Hun! Are you taking anything for it, I know with pumping there's not a great deal you can take is there?
> 
> I've woken up today super excited about this pregnancy, not that I wasn't already, I was just a little shocked and anxious but today I'm feeling like it's finally sunk in and I'm looking forward to adding another little one to our family! Df is so excited, he keeps being more loving! He was sending me texts telling me that I'm the reason he wants to be a better man (and it made me cry, but I also cried at the muppet movie yesterday lol).
> 
> I made sure I emptied the toilet bin in case my parents put anything in there and spot the ICs and digi when they visit today, and I've just noticed that I left my pregnacare on the coffee table in plain sight lol!
> 
> Other than the docs are you doing anything today or just staying warm indoors?

Awe, i'm so so happy for you guys. how cute of dh to send texts like that. i love it!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> You did indeed ttc! Maybe your already got pregnancy brain Hun :winkwink: I know that's what made me take a test this time round, I was suddenly very forgetful!
> And thanks, she pulls some fab faces doesn't she, my little pudding lol!

I wish! way too early for that. He, he...


----------



## CherylC3

Aw ur hairs lovely Hun... I'm dying for a change with my hair I think I am only 12 or 13dpo the now so I'm about 3 and a half wks so il only be 10 wks by Xmas I'm just goin to wait till my scan to tell ebveryone else my ic is a lot darker today and going to do a digi tomoro again... Tawn it's hard letting them cry I hate it but it's for the best. Xx


----------



## Tawn

Morning lovelies!

TTC, you were busy last night lol! You are SO good about responding to everyone and making everyone feel supported. I cannot tell you how much I hope you have your forever baby ASAP!!!!!!!

MrsD, glad you had a nice meal! When is your exact bday lovely?

bBailey, YAY for the scan date! Sounds like a perfect plan! How exciting!

Cupcake, the hair and pic of Zach are gorgeous! I chopped 6 inches off mine two weeks ago too! It was a disaster before I had it cut! :haha: the funny thing was, Madison had a meltdown as I was having it done (she was in the midst of her ww26 drama!) and refused the bottle from Steve, wanted NOTHING but mummy at that minute and screamed the place down. I eventually just told the hairdresser "that's fine, it's good enough" though she hadn't finished and my hair was still wet! HAHAHHAH OHHHH how life has changed :)

Sath, hope you are OK hun! Did you do another OPK? If it is positive, i def think you have a chance with Tuesday! We've had people on this thread before who have gotten pg doing the deed 5 days before O! Fx'd for you honey!

Espero, any signs that you've for sure O'd now? Are you just starting your TWW over again?

AFM I sat there last night saying to DH over and over again, "this is SO NOT going to work" but I was determined to stick with it as I wasn't going to have put her through all that for nothing, that is for sure! And after 1hr40mins (with LOTS of checks and cuddles in between) she finally settled herself down and laid down to go to sleep! Couldn't believe it. It was a long time, but hopefully tonight is better. 

PLUS, she slept from 8:30 until 12:30, fed and went straight back to sleep, then stayed down till 4am, fed and went straight back to sleep, woke at 5:30 and DH was able to rock her back down for another hour and 15 and up for the day at 6:45am! I don't know if it was just because she was exhausted, but at least she got some very decent chunks of sleep and I am happy to feed her 2x a night (that doesn't bother me and it is part of my sleep consultant's plan). She was so happy this morning and went down for her first nap so easily, I am so hopeful that this will be so beneficial for her in the long run (even though I am having extreme mummy guilt about it)


----------



## SATH

Well done Tawn you should be very proud of yourself for sticking with it last. Well done Madison too sounds like she had a much bettet sleep happy baby today! Hopefully each night will get a little easier. 

Hope your right about the 5 days. Tested again last almost positive but lots of ov pain. This am glaring positive, temp has gone up whether thats cos i slept bad so was awake tossing and turning, still got ew but no ov pain. Not sure if i ov'd last night or will today.

What is everyone up to today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Well done Tawn you should be proud of yourself, that must have been so tough. I really hope tonight is easier :) 

Ttc wow that was some catch up :) 

Sath that's some temp jump, I hope yesterday was o then there would have been lots of lovely spermies ready to get the egg or eggs ;) 

It's my birthday today, so hopefully that brings some luck to my open viewing. Come on buyers :) 

Oh and I forgot to say the first bit of my pram order turned up yesterday :)


----------



## SATH

Happy b'day mrs d have a fab day really hope the viewings go well.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! So busy here today! And ttc so busy responding to everyone, I'm sure you will be joining us too so so soon and then you can be bump buddies with me, Cheryl and everyone else who is sure to get a BFP anytime now!! 

And I don't think 3-4 dpo is too early for baby brain ttc, I think that the hormone spikes happen straight away so you never know!

Tawn so good to hear that after all that Maddie managed to get some good chunks of sleep! Fingers crossed it's really working and will get easier and easier each night, but if you have a bad night just keep at it and remember that consistency is the key! It's so hard though isn't it? Whenever we've had issues with Emilia's sleep it gets me to the point of tears so you are doing so so well Hun to have kept up with it for 1 hr 40 mins. 

Espero do you know if you've O'd yet Hun?

Sath when did you say hubby is home? Is it tomorrow night? Coz if you got a positive this AM then spermies will probably still be waiting and your eggy will now last possibly til tomorrow night too so you can double on the chances! I'm pretty sure that we dtd at least 2 days after I O'd (I thought it was 3-4 days after but clearly I misread my opks!) and look at me lol! 

Cheryl that's good to hear that your ICs are darker and you are feeling better about it all. Hey that means that you are 2 weeks behind me again just like last time, how weird is that lol?!

Mrs d HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you have a fab day and have a cash buyer from your viewings too! 

Cupcake how's that little cutie pie smiler today? Any more signs of bleeding after that spotting you had? 

I've decided I'm gonna tell my best friend today, I need to tell someone face to face lol!


----------



## Tawn

Happy birthday MrsD! :cake: Enjoy your last one before the little duckling arrives!

Bailey, enjoy telling your friend today! Is this the one that was supportive or the one that was funny last time? (or neither! lol)

Sath, they say you O within 12-36 hours of your first +OPK. So my fingers are tightly crossed there are strong spermies just sitting there all ready for that egg to pop out ANY second!

Cheryl, glad your tests are darkening nicely! How amazing you and Bailey are 2 weeks apart again!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Tawn glad maddy slept a few hours each time u must be shattered Leo's only up once a night and I thot tht was hard. X


Mrs d happy birthday hav a fab day :) xx

Bailey yeah how weird 2 wks apart again I'm saying now I will not be a bump buddy when u hav ur 3rd I'm stopping at 2. Xx

Cupcake hope ur doing ok...x

Sath I'm hoping u will be in the BFP gang Hun..x

Espero hope ur having a nice Saturday...x

Well Leo slept straight thru 7 till 6.45 :) so proud. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy birthday mrs d!!! Have a lovely day! 

Bailey how did your friend react?

Tawn sounds you and Maddie did brilliantly last night. Stay strong and never feel mummy guilt about doing something that is for her benefit in the long run, you are just doing the best for your child. 

Sath you are in with a good chance hun, I'm keeping it all crossed.

We had a good night with Zach last night, bottle at 9pm, then 3:30 then he let us sleep in til 8:30. I've been advised to put him on hungry baby formula at night to help him go a bit longer. When did Emilia sleep through? 

I had him weighed the other day and he was 13lb so about to go in 3-6 clothes, how is that possible?!?

Oh and still no sign of the witch maybe that was some sort if ov spotting the other day!


----------



## Tawn

Up once a night would be heaven! Lol! The only reason we have resorted to sleep training is because it has been months and months (literally) of her being up at least 6 times a night (sometimes as much as every hour) and then up for hours in between wakings.

Not only hard on us, but really bad for her so we jut feel like we had no choice :( I feel like as her parent I need to make sure she has certain things (food shelter warmth love and SLEEP too) that is the way I'm trying to look at it. But doesn't mean I'm liking it!

Wow cupcake what a healthy boy!!!! Maddie is 16.5 ish lbs right now, bang on 50th percentile but she is sooooooo tall we have her in 9 month trousers lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh my goodness he may overtake her! Zach has shot up to 75th percentile as he was having such big bottles so hence why were in hungry baby formula now. But he's only having it for his night feeds. Hopefully his weight gain will slow down now. 

Tawn I think we have do far been spoilt with Zach and his sleeping but I really think it would be a different story if I'd breast fed exclusively. I hope that tonight is easier for you both.

Oh for the first time in weeks I put Zach on my boob for a bit, I only had 6 1/2 oz of bm for his morning feed but boy did he realise he'd been short changed! So he had to take some from the source lol but he didn't like it, remembered why it was so hard!


----------



## baileybubs

Evening ladies, spent the afternoon catching up with my friend and just put Emilia down (early I know but she was shattered coz she's only had one real nap today). Just running myself a bath now.

Tawn you are definately doing the best for Maddie, you are superwoman with all you do and the sleep deprivation and now this sleep training too! 
It was my supportive friend who I saw today. I don't speak to that other friend much any more, only on fb from time to time. Amazing how you realise who's your real friend when you have a baby!

Cupcake aw he's growing so fast! Emilia is slightly big for her age so she's a chunk lol! She's currently in 6-9 month clothes but they JUST fit her (except Next ones coz they are huge!). Last time she was weighed she was 17lb and that was a few weeks ago! He's doing really well with his waking/sleeping isn't he? If I remember rightly Emilia was about 10-12 weeks when we stopped giving her a night feed, which a lot of people think is too early but she was sleeping through so I wasn't going to wake her lol! But then at about 16-17 weeks the sleep regression hit and she went back to waking once a night and sometimes a feed was the only way to settle her again. Now we never give night feeds, as usually we can settle her without but also because I just don't think she needs it, especially now she's kind of eating solids too.

Cheryl lol I bet your hubby will be getting the snip now won't he? Unlike mine who would happily have enough for a football team lol! How's your MIL been since telling her? Are you getting excited yet Hun, now you are over the shock? 

Hope all you other ladies are ok, Sath, espero and mrs d hope you had a lovely birthday! 

My friend reacted brilliantly, she squealed and hugged us and is over the moon for us! Yay we got a good reaction! So if anyone now gives a negative reaction I'll just remember hers lol! I knew she'd be happy though. Think that's one of the reasons I'm waiting to tell family, don't want their reactions! I've decided though if my mum guesses tomorrow (if she offers me wine and I turn it down she may ask) then I will tell her the truth. But other than that I'll tell her on Christmas Day.


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw I bet it was lovely telling your friend and getting a reaction like that!

I'm not complaining about one feed a night it's very very manageable. Be nice if he dropped it down the line tho x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it was lovely, and after just speaking on the phone to my mum I'm dying to tell them too! Think I might be secretly hoping she guesses lol!

Aw I'm sure he will Hun, he sounds like a good sleeper


----------



## cupcake1981

He's been grumpy all evening cos he was awake for too long earlier, asleep on me now so gonna put him to bed I think! x

I couldn't keep it from my mum, in transparent to her! x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless him, Emilia won't fall asleep on me anymore, she's not a very cuddly baby :-(

I think my mum already thinks something you know coz she mentioned how
I hadn't finished a bottle of red wine that I'd had when she visited previously (it was leftover from the first night in our new house, the night before I tested lol). So I might leave it out again and see what comment she comes out with lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Zach is SUCH a snuggler he will cuddle with anyone and will lie on me from one feed to the next if I let him! I think boys are snuggler tho, I'm trying to make him a mummy's boy lol.

Mums always know, she's probably waiting for you to spill.

Hubby has gone out so I'm trying to scratch together some dinner, hummus and outta I think and off cuts from ill nephews birthday cake that I made earlier. What you having? X


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, sounds a yummy tea! I had a mini baguette with turkey, mayo and cucumber. That's it. I'm sadly hankering for bread which is not good coz bread doesn't like me lol! Plus I wouldn't say I am eating very healthily right now, need to stop giving in to what I want to eat and eat what I should eat lol!

Awwww he sounds so snuggle and cuddly! Yeah I think girls can be more independent can't they? Or at least Emilia definately is! 

Are there still loads of fireworks going on near you? I'm so annoyed now (I know itssaturday so expected it) but it's been every day since last Friday! It disturbs Emilia coz she's constantly stirring from when the fireworks start! I'm sure that's why she's not napping properly and is cranky at the mo.

Ooh but she's also almost crawling so it could be a developmental thing that's stopping her napping lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh almost crawling wow, there will be no stopping her soon :) 

Aw I hope I have a snuggler ;) 

Tawn you did fantastic you should be proud of yourself

Evening everyone else, I had a lovely birthday thanks, I was totally spoilt :) 

Hubby bought me an electric boob pump kit with bottles and milk store/freeze cups, nipple protection things, pads etc I can't wait to use them :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow what pump did he buy you? Are you thinking of pumping rather than BFing? 

They say boys are snuggly and girls independent, I love it and I probably snuggle too much and am making a rod for my back.

My pitta was mouldy so hummus on toast, not as good!!


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh mouldy pitta! I'm tempted to make pizza toast (toast with cheese and tomato purée lol). 

Aw well Emilia definately goes with that coz she's so independent! Wonder if it's a snuggle boy I've got this time, I'm trying not to think either way coz I'm sure I'll be wrong anyway lol!

Mrs d glad you had such a good day Hun, and yay for the breast pump!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yuck that doesn't sound good bailey :sick: 

Boo for the mouldy pitta

I'm going to give it a go and now with the kit hubby won't feel left out with the feeding ;) 

This is the kit I've got

https://www.mothercare.com/Philips-AVENT-Breastfeeding-Support-Kit/613307,default,pd.html


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good mrs d! And yeah it will help you too that dh can help with feeds if you pump some.

Lol my pizza toast is an acquired taste lol! I have a weird thing for tomato purée lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake Leo's not a cuddly baby at all I'm jealous. Xx

Aw bailey great news about ur friend I cudnt keep it from my mum... I'm really excited now.. Il be sending hubby for the snip lol.. Not heard from my mil and I'm not bothered when I hear from her. X

Mrs d yeah for breast pump I bought a manual one it was awful..x

Tawn ur right as her parent u need to make sure u get her into the right routine. X

Afm Leo's staying at my mums so I'm just out the bath and cuddled up with gus boy loaded with the cold still :( we hav started arranging a naming day for Leo in jan so I think my scan will be in jan so we will tell ppl thn but il prob tell my brother in dec when they come over. X

Oh bailey is ur tummy big the now cos mines is. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Looks like a good kit, has a let down setting which they don't all have which really helps. But done lansinoh nipple cream to, it's brilliant. Will you try and feed from the boob to or are you just gonna pump?

Hmmm pizza toast, sounds ingenious!

Hope you feel better soon Cheryl. Was Leo not even a snuggler as a wee baby?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I remembered about that nipple cream, I'll get some of that too, thanks :) 
I'll try boob and expressing but who knows what I'll end up doing

Aw Cheryl you got a little bloaty bump already :) 

We managed really well and didn't tell a soul until mil booked us a spa day. Even after we told her we didn't tell anyone else until 12 weeks


----------



## CherylC3

Maybe a little bit but he's defo mr in dependant now. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I still have a bit of flabbiness after having Emilia cheryl so there's nothing noticeably different now I'm pregnant lol! I think I'm getting more bloated though. 

Anyone watching X factor? I used to like Nicole sherzinger but she's doing my head in this year, talk normally woman!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah you did so well mrs d! I think my mum might kill me if I don't tell her though. She'd be upset to think I wouldn't want her support no matter what happens I think so I've gotta swallow my fear of reactions and go for it. I'll leave it up to df whether he wants us to tell MIL lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Did Leo used to be a snuggler when he was smaller? 

I'm not really that close to my mum bailey so it was easy. I bet your mum is really happy for you when you tell her :) 

Yup got X factor on but I've gone off it


----------



## baileybubs

I'm getting bored of X factor too mrs d. There's no one I really like either. Although it was nice to see mrs O back but she's just saying the same thing every week now "fabulous darling" change the record mrs o!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw me too but I'm bloated... I've not watched any of X factor I'm so bored with it now.x

He was a bit mrs d he's stared lifting his arms up to get lifted now its so cute. X


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia does that too Cheryl but it's coz she wants to move somewhere not coz she wants a cuddle lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha so its cupboard love ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yep she's good like that, pretends to want you then just uses you to move somewhere lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha clever girl. Get your snuggles in quick before she masters crawling 

I'm cold and tired, I hope I'm not coming down with something :(


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts just like Leo got him weighed on wed he's 19lbs 8 so big. Mrs d I hope u aren't getting this cold it's awful can't breathe. 

Well I'm off to bed night ladies I'm doing my digi tomoro I'm hoping for a 2-3. Wish me luck. Xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I've been sneezing lots the past few days so it could be. Oh bugger hubby is sneezing now :( 

Night night Cheryl good luck for the digi tomorrow xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Good luck for the digi Cheryl remember digis aren't 100% x

Mrs d I hope you don't get it cos you can't taken anything to ease it, I was so pissed off last weekend with my cold and not being able to take anything!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

mrsduck said:


> well done tawn you should be proud of yourself, that must have been so tough. I really hope tonight is easier :)
> 
> ttc wow that was some catch up :)
> 
> sath that's some temp jump, i hope yesterday was o then there would have been lots of lovely spermies ready to get the egg or eggs ;)
> 
> it's my birthday today, so hopefully that brings some luck to my open viewing. Come on buyers :)
> 
> oh and i forgot to say the first bit of my pram order turned up yesterday :)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies! So busy here today! And ttc so busy responding to everyone, I'm sure you will be joining us too so so soon and then you can be bump buddies with me, Cheryl and everyone else who is sure to get a BFP anytime now!!
> 
> And I don't think 3-4 dpo is too early for baby brain ttc, I think that the hormone spikes happen straight away so you never know!
> 
> Tawn so good to hear that after all that Maddie managed to get some good chunks of sleep! Fingers crossed it's really working and will get easier and easier each night, but if you have a bad night just keep at it and remember that consistency is the key! It's so hard though isn't it? Whenever we've had issues with Emilia's sleep it gets me to the point of tears so you are doing so so well Hun to have kept up with it for 1 hr 40 mins.
> 
> Espero do you know if you've O'd yet Hun?
> 
> Sath when did you say hubby is home? Is it tomorrow night? Coz if you got a positive this AM then spermies will probably still be waiting and your eggy will now last possibly til tomorrow night too so you can double on the chances! I'm pretty sure that we dtd at least 2 days after I O'd (I thought it was 3-4 days after but clearly I misread my opks!) and look at me lol!
> 
> Cheryl that's good to hear that your ICs are darker and you are feeling better about it all. Hey that means that you are 2 weeks behind me again just like last time, how weird is that lol?!
> 
> Mrs d HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you have a fab day and have a cash buyer from your viewings too!
> 
> Cupcake how's that little cutie pie smiler today? Any more signs of bleeding after that spotting you had?
> 
> I've decided I'm gonna tell my best friend today, I need to tell someone face to face lol!

I hope you're right Bailey! On both counts. Thanks!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw thts just like Leo got him weighed on wed he's 19lbs 8 so big. Mrs d I hope u aren't getting this cold it's awful can't breathe.
> 
> Well I'm off to bed night ladies I'm doing my digi tomoro I'm hoping for a 2-3. Wish me luck. Xxxx

GOOD LUCK Cheryl!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I've been sneezing lots the past few days so it could be. Oh bugger hubby is sneezing now :(
> 
> Night night Cheryl good luck for the digi tomorrow xx

Hubby and I are both sick too. Yuck!


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for everyone being sick! Colds suck! 

Good luck for the digi Cheryl, I'm sure it will be ok but like cupcake said they aren't 100% and they aren't supposed to be to measure progression Hun.

Well I was awake from 3.30 to 5 coz Emilia sounded chesty and i was worried (she was asleep though lol) then she woke at 6am!
I'm currently watching Harry potter and the deathly hallows lol


----------



## CherylC3

Morning ladies

Bailey hope Emilia is ok I think Leo is getting my cold too..x

Ttc goodluck this month huni. Xx
Mrs d wots ur plans today?x

Cupcake u out today Hun?xx

Well I got my 2-3 today so I'm thinking the dr will date me 6 wks but I hav been having 40 day cycles so I think I'm about 15dpo so about 4 wks so I'm really hoping this it going to stick xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for getting your 2-3 on the digi whoo hoo :) 

Aw sorry everyone is ill, I've definitely got the start of something :( 

I have a nipple question for you ladies ;) 
Did your nipples as they grew sort of get deep crevices if you inspect them closely? 
Mine seem to be sort of opening up, which is fine on one nipple but on the other there is a little area that seems to have got these cracks going around a small area forming a bit that looks like its going to come away??? What's that all about???


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great news Cheryl! Lots of sticky :dust: for both of us lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for 2-3 that's fab. I never did another after I got that!

Mrs d your nips do go weird all big and bumpy then in 3rd tri they get all dark so badly sight sighted newborns can see their target!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks cupcake, I thought a bit of my nipple was going to fall off haha I love your target reference ;) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah nipples do go a bit weird, in fact I don't think mine have gone back to normal lol!

I'm getting nervous about telling my parents eeeek! They aren't coming til 7pm so I've got all day to worry about it!


----------



## baileybubs

I found my favourite Ben and Jerry's at tesco!! Winter Berrie brownie!! So happy :cloud9:

On a negative note though Emilia is definately getting sick, she's tired and cranky depsite already having 2 half hour naps today.


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine are still darker than they ever where but they went almost black towards the end. 

Ooh that icecream sounds good! 

You've decided to tell them then?

Were off to my nephews 2nd birthday party this pm. Will have a headache in about 4 hours lol.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I decided that a) my mum will probably kill me if I don't tell her til Christmas and b) it would ruin Christmas Day if we tell them and the in laws if they have a negative reaction. We are only telling parents though until after the scan. I'm nervous though coz is just don't want them to react in a negative way. I'm sure my parents won't but it will upset me if they can't be happy for us. 

Oooh bet you'll have a fun afternoon lol! How does Zach do with lots of people around?

Yeah the ice cream is vanilla with raspberry and blackberry through it and chocolate brownie pieces mmmmmm


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that icecream sounds great!

I think that sounds like a good idea tbh to tell them b4 Xmas day.

He's never been round loads of people tbh, we shall see!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think I've been kidding myself saying that I'm waiting so I know everything's ok etc, it's more like I'm just scared of telling them, but gotta do it sometime so I figure it's better now than later so they can be properly involved. Plus you never know what Christmas gifts they might get us if they know we have another baby on the way lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have fun at the party cupcake, I hope zach isn't freaked out by the lots of people and noise :) 

Aw bailey I really hope everyone's reaction is a lot more positive than you are expecting xx

The middle of my nipple looks to be coming away :( 

We've just come back from visiting friends and their little girl :)


----------



## CherylC3

Mrs d mines were like tht and I was totally freaked out and when I got out the shower one day I accidentally rubbed it with the rough towel and turns out it was dried in milk rub I'd and it will come away infact I had it last wk too which was strange lol...x

Bailey yeah for telling ur parent Hun...xx

Cupcake sounds like fun..x

Well I'm just home went to m&s for something nice for tea gave Leo his lunch and giving him this bottle then hoping he naps for a bit he's hardly slept today. Oh can't believe I'm pg again just when I'm going bak to work. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I bet that was nice mrs d, have you had a nice birthday weekend then? And you're an avocado now yay!

I hope their reaction is better than I'm expecting too, I just wish they weren't coming so late.

Emilia's really not happy :-( she's not well bless her.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol me too Cheryl I go back in January and will only be back about 5 months before I'll be off again lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor Emilia :( yeah must be hard coz you'll be stressing until they turn up.

I've had a good weekend thanks, we just need a buyer now to cap it off. We've got a second viewing from someone who had a buyer for their own house but were having issues with boundaries. I'm hoping they have now sorted out their issues and will put a nice offer on our house tomorrow :) 

I can't wait to go on maternity leave haha


----------



## Espero

Hi Ladies,

Just dropping in, s'posed to be studying today while DH is at church. It's hurting my brain now though so time for a tea break. 

Still no sign whatsoever for AF, so I must have O'd the day I had pains? Got some funny twinges round the base of my back and in my abdomen today but had a hard workout yesterday so could just be that.

Happy Birthday Mrs D! Sorry to hear about the nip situation, sounds really sore. 

Good luck with telling the folks BB, I'm sure they'll be fine.

Cheryl - when I used to manage a team I used to expect new mums to try again relatively soon after the first one, I'm sure it'll be fine x

Laters ladies!

Espero xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw poor Emilia hope she gets better soon. I'm bak in a cpl wks..x

Aw mrs d fingers crossed u get urs sold...x

Expero hope ur out of limbo soon. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Good luck with the studying espero. Are you going to test at all?

Thankfully my funny nip isn't sore, well no more sore than the other nip haha


----------



## CherylC3

Honestly mrs d it will be dried in milk thts wot mines was and I was so worried about it lol..x


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope it's definitely my nipple. As they started to get bigger I had cracking and it has seemed to crack all around a bit of skin in the middle, so the very middle it barely attached to anything :( it doesn't hurt but I think it's going to end up coming off :(


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm can't say I've ever noticed anything like that mrs d but if it doesn't hurt then it must be ok. 

Df has just text me and said he phoned his dad and told him. Apparently his response was "can you not keep it in your pants lad?" (He's a bit of a joker) and said congrats and very good, but what MIL thinks we still don't know. His family are so strange.


----------



## baileybubs

Argh!!! People are still letting off fireworks!! It's a Sunday night, kids are at school tomorrow and bonfire night was 5 days ago!! I thought last night would be the last night :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad that went ok bailey, only half an hour until your mum arrives :) 

This is like my nipple (only minus the blood), the nipple is sort of splitting into segments

https://newbornparentingcourse.com/stories/view/29


----------



## baileybubs

It is fairly normal to get cracked nipples during pregnancy I think Hun, maybe ask the MW next time you see her?


----------



## MrsDuck

How did it go with your mum bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

It went ok, she was shocked and has said there's no way she's babysitting two of them on a weekly basis which she is doing for Emilia when I go back to work, she's not a baby person lol!
But they seem ok, shocked but ok. Not as excited as my friend was, I think that was a one off reaction lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's probably just a shock for them all, I'm sure their excitement will grow as your bump grows. I bet it's a weight off your shoulders them all knowing now xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Bailey hope Emilia is ok I think Leo is getting my cold too..x
> 
> Ttc goodluck this month huni. Xx
> Mrs d wots ur plans today?x
> 
> Cupcake u out today Hun?xx
> 
> Well I got my 2-3 today so I'm thinking the dr will date me 6 wks but I hav been having 40 day cycles so I think I'm about 15dpo so about 4 wks so I'm really hoping this it going to stick xxx

so exciting cheryl!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Yay for getting your 2-3 on the digi whoo hoo :)
> 
> Aw sorry everyone is ill, I've definitely got the start of something :(
> 
> I have a nipple question for you ladies ;)
> Did your nipples as they grew sort of get deep crevices if you inspect them closely?
> Mine seem to be sort of opening up, which is fine on one nipple but on the other there is a little area that seems to have got these cracks going around a small area forming a bit that looks like its going to come away??? What's that all about???

Woohoo for 16 weeks MrsD!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I found my favourite Ben and Jerry's at tesco!! Winter Berrie brownie!! So happy :cloud9:
> 
> On a negative note though Emilia is definately getting sick, she's tired and cranky depsite already having 2 half hour naps today.

woohoo for yummy ice cream find!

awe, poor emilia. i hope if she is getting sick, it blows over quickly!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Glad that went ok bailey, only half an hour until your mum arrives :)
> 
> This is like my nipple (only minus the blood), the nipple is sort of splitting into segments
> 
> https://newbornparentingcourse.com/stories/view/29

Awe, poor you!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc how are you doing? What's your timezone, how far behind us are you coz we all always seem to miss you!

I've not eaten any of my ice cream yet, my treat for tonight lol!

Mrs d yeah I'm glad that we've told them now, gives them longer to get used to it. My mum says she wasn't shocked but she acted it a little lol! She kept saying, "I don't know how to deal with Emilia how will I manage with 2 babies" (as I said she's not a baby person, no idea how she managed with my and my brother!). But as I pointed out Emilia won't be a baby by the time the new one comes, and she's got another 7-8 months to get used to the idea of it lol. My dad's reaction was actually the best, he said "I completely agree with you, having them close means they grow up together more, maybe if we'd had you and your brother closer we might have had another and you two might hae got along better". So that was nice, think my mums just nervous about babysitting duties lol! 

Emilia's a tough little cookie, she's not really letting this cough get to her!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah that is a good reaction, hope you feel relieved now!

What is up with Emilia other than a cough? I thought Zach was sick when he got up this am as his breathing sounded a bit rattles and he had some dried snot on his nose, but he seems ok now he's up thankfully x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good bailey bet ur glad Hun. X

Mrs d get the mothercare nipple cream it worked a treat for me. X

Cupcake war hope wee Zach is ok. X


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, quiet today. Yeah they seem ok about it now it's sunk in lol! Hopefully after we've had the scan my mum might start buying little bits and pieces like she did for Emilia.

Cupcake Emilia has a rattley cough too, sounds like she's barking lol! And a bit of a snotty nose, she's sneezing a lot too. Been giving her some tixylix and ibuprofen in case she has a fever. Apparently she's been fine with my mum this morning just tired, and typically now me and df are home she's gone mental screaming and crying coz she's overtired!

How's Zach, hope it was just a little sniffle Hun. How's the pumping coming along? Are you still doing it a lot. I wonder what that spotting was you had? I bet you get AF in the next week or so Hun. 

Cheryl how you feeling Hun? Any sign of MS? I've been feeling nauseas and gagging today at work, but there are strong smells there that can make people gag when they aren't pregnant lol! How's Leo? Is he feeling any better?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry everyone is still ill :( 

Bailey I'm sure they will love the idea by Christmas and that was a nice comment from your dad :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh poor Emilia hope she feels better soon :(

Zach seems fine now, must have just been a bot snotty when he woke up. I'm done times a bit bunged up in the mornings for no reason.

Yeah still pumping, not doing it that much 2/3 times a day us as much as I can manage. Still no sign of AF so god knows what that was the other day. Oh and I think my ibs is coming back now I dot have pregnancy hormones coursing through my blood. Boo :(


----------



## baileybubs

My IBS came back with a vengeance too cupcake!! Horrible thing, I'd just gotten to liking having toast for my bfast again lol. But I guess hopefully I'm gonna end up with the opposite problem again! Starting to feel bloated and "bunged" up already lol! 

Mrs d any news on that potential buyer?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor things ibs doesn't sound fun :( 

Nope no call from the agent tonight so will find out more tomorrow, come on make us an offer


----------



## baileybubs

Oh bum come on and make an offer!

Have I told you that even though df phoned FIL and told him that MIL still hasn't phoned or texted either of us? Nice isn't it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully our buyers are at home doing their sums ready to make us an offer (I can hope) ;) 

No you didn't tell us, what a miserable cow, well bugger her, as long as you and df are happy that's all that matters :)


----------



## cupcake1981

That's a bit off, oh well bugger her, if shes not fussed it's her that misses out x


----------



## baileybubs

She's just so emotionless sometimes it winds me up! I know she cares but it's like she can't show how she's feeling, she just says "oh right" all the time as her bog standard reaction. It's where df gets it from sometimes, I have a go at him coz I always say he doesn't show me he cares enough, you know with just little things and he can be really hard to read (unlike me lol!). Oh well I'm sure she'll be ok in the end, just wish everyone could have showed as much enthusiasm as my friend did!

Yeah let's hope they are just working out their offer mrs d! By the way do you have your next midwife appointment booked? I hope they do another scan so we can see the duckling again!


----------



## MrsDuck

I've got a midwife appointment on Wednesday but not sure if they are scanning me but I've definitely got a scan booked for 10th December


----------



## cupcake1981

Is the 10th when we find out if pink or blue?!? I'm so excited for that!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yesee :) I can't wait either :) 

The next bit if our pram order turned up today, we've got to collect it from the post office :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Why are they shipping it piecemeal, how irritating x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh I can't wait to find out what flavour mrs d!!!

Yay for getting your pram Hun. I need to start looking for a double pram! And I want a baby carrier/sling, what can you recommend cupcake? 

How is everyone today?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know cupcake I'm glad I'm not in a hurry for it

Omg I didn't think about double buggies bailey, what a nightmare to get though doors


----------



## baileybubs

I know, they do ones that are as slim as singles now though with one seat towards the back and one in front, but still must be hard work! It's why I want a sling, I figure I can carry the little one and push Emilia seen as it should be warm-ish weather for the first 2-3 months after he/she arrives. 

Have you got anything exciting planned this week then mrs d?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bailey I just bought a single buggy to do us for our holiday next yr and I'm going to nd to buy a double one oh and we won't be able to go on holiday. X

Mrs d I really hope u get ur house sold soon chick..x

Hey cupcake xx


Well I'm still loaded with the cold only symtoms is sore :holly: and really thirsty.. Well last night we turned the sound off on our monitor and just kept the motion on and I got 8 hours cos Leo only wakes thru the night for a chat and our health visitor said don't go into him if thts the case. X


----------



## baileybubs

Thats great hun, I darent turn the sound off on ours coz I'd be too afraid I wouldnt hear her crying! She woke up at 2am as well just cooing away and chatting but we just ignored her and she soon went back to sleep.

Shame about your holiday hun :-( how has your dh been since finding out you are pregnant again?


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey I don't get on with slings but think I've just not found the right one. Tawn is a bit of an expert I think!


----------



## MrsDuck

A sling sounds like a good idea if you can get to grips with it :) 

Oh no Cheryl bugger, can you get your money back on the holiday? 

Still haven't heard from the agent so who knows :shrug:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hi ttc how are you doing? What's your timezone, how far behind us are you coz we all always seem to miss you!
> 
> I've not eaten any of my ice cream yet, my treat for tonight lol!
> 
> Mrs d yeah I'm glad that we've told them now, gives them longer to get used to it. My mum says she wasn't shocked but she acted it a little lol! She kept saying, "I don't know how to deal with Emilia how will I manage with 2 babies" (as I said she's not a baby person, no idea how she managed with my and my brother!). But as I pointed out Emilia won't be a baby by the time the new one comes, and she's got another 7-8 months to get used to the idea of it lol. My dad's reaction was actually the best, he said "I completely agree with you, having them close means they grow up together more, maybe if we'd had you and your brother closer we might have had another and you two might hae got along better". So that was nice, think my mums just nervous about babysitting duties lol!
> 
> Emilia's a tough little cookie, she's not really letting this cough get to her!

I'm in U.S. Eastern time zone so right now it is 2:13 in the afternoon and I'm at work.


----------



## baileybubs

Ah so you are 5 hours behind us then, probably why we are always asleep when you come on at night lol! It's 7.15 here and I'll be off to bed in a couple of hours lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ah so you are 5 hours behind us then, probably why we are always asleep when you come on at night lol! It's 7.15 here and I'll be off to bed in a couple of hours lol!

Exactly bailey! at least we've figured that out. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Exactly bailey! at least we've figured that out. He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

oh geez, didn't mean to post twice


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi ttc how are you doing? 

Bailey you're an Appleseed :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d, yeah and tomorrow I'll be a sweet pea lol! Already! It's been 2 weeks already since I suspected I was pregnant (almost). Seems to have flown by!
I decided I needed a fruit ticker too lol! 

Ooh I got a text from MIL today saying congratulations, was a bit of a shock as Emilia is only 7 months but will be nice for them to grow up together! I was in shock! Plus FIL stopped by earlier to pick up empty suitcases and boxes for their move and he said that he thought that we thought MIL wasn't interested but she's had a lot on her plate including having her bridge (dental work) break and lots of work done on it at emergency doctors at the weekend. So now I feel bad for being presumptuous and thinking she was gonna react badly and wasn't bothered.


----------



## MrsDuck

I love the fruit ticker <3 

That's nice of her but I bet fil had a bit to do with it. Don't feel bad she hardly reacted nicely even if she was having teeth issues. Glad she has come round though :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Hi ttc how are you doing?
> 
> Bailey you're an Appleseed :)

I'm good...just a bit impatient now that i've entered the DRAG part of the cycle where i have to give up all my fun vices! No caffeine, no alcohol, no meds, no sushi. BOO! oh well...it's only for a week each month and will hopefully be worth it soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Only a week to go ttc until hopefully it has been worth it and you get a lovely line :) I've got everything for you xx

Sath how is your tww going?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Bailey yeah for the nes ticker Hun. Aw thts a shame about mil but I do think she cud still of made more of an effort. 

Mrs d I'm excited for u finding out whether ur bump is pink or flue I hav a feeling it's a boy tho. X

Cupcake I'm the same with slings... I'm not to keen on them I'm such a worrier I'd worry I'd trip and fall. X

Ttc aw hopefully not long Hun...x

The monitor being low really works and we defo heard him scream lol.. I think by the wkend I mite feel like a new woman with all this sleep lol... I'm vey nervous about this pregnancy cos il I'm getting is light cramps twinges wish I cud remember my eary symtoms with Leo I kno my sickness never started till I was about 5 and half wks. X


----------



## baileybubs

Don't worry if you don't get sickness Hun, it doesn't mean anything is wrong, every pregnancy is different remember. 

Mrs d I think I said boy for you too but then your scan pic looked more like the girl scans than the boys didn't it? Can't wait lol!

Ttc only a week Hun but with any luck you won't be able to have any of those things for another 9 months!

Yeah I guess my MIL could have just sent a text earlier even if she had a lot going on, at least she seems ok now. I'm surprised she said congratulations though because they didn't last time. Maybe now they see that we are doing good with Emilia and she's such a little darling that they know we will be ok, plus another one little grandchild can't be a bad thing!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno my ics are super dark I'm almost more pg than the control line lol.. Yeah god bailey how much hard work is it going to be with 2 under 2 I really hope its 2 under 2 and not 3 lol...xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm not even thinking about that Cheryl lol! Although it will be a blessing if it was twins I have no idea how I would cope lol! Plus twin pregnancies are hard and complicated so would just add to my worry!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I just want one wee poppet in there. My dh nearly fell off his seat when I said 3 under 2 lol..x


----------



## baileybubs

My df would love to have twins! As you know we have twin nephews and twin nieces and they are adorable and amazing, he's good at always see the positive side of things which is great but I'm the spoil sport and point out how difficult it would be!

Sath I echo mrs d's question how's the tww? You've been quiet recently.

Espero any sign of anything? 

Cupcake you seem as super excited about Christmas as me! Have you got Zach an outfit did you say? Was it an elf? 

When's everyone putting their tree up?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I wud hav loved twins the first time but not now 2 is plenty... It's going to be hard for us I won't be able to take as long off work I will be taking about 10-12 wks then dh will be off after tht I'm so worried about money but I'm sure we will manage.. Can't wait for crimbo hav u got Emilia a outfit?x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I've got her a long sleeved vest top with a red tutu and red and white tights and it says "my first Christmas 2013" I've also got her 2 sleep suits from next that have Christmas puddings and present on and one days "mummy's little pudding" lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw she will be so cute. Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Trying to catch up...

Cheryl, omg, congrats!!! What a happy surprise! Sorry your MIL is so unsupportive.

Bailey, glad you got all moved, are you feeling at home in your new place? I'm glad it went as well as it did with telling your families but sorry your MIL was, also not more supportive. As for slings/carriers, I love them and can't imagine a world without one. I use a beco Gemini and love it, it worked well from when she was tiny. I loved the Moby wrap too bubt it is quickly outgrown. If you have to spend the $ on one new I suggest doing a stretchy hybrid wrap instead because then it will last you longer and you can back carry in it. Here we have a group with a sling library, if you have anything like that I suggest going and checking out different carriers as they all fit people differently. Beware of buying off ebay, especially an ergo, as there are a lot of fakes out there that might not be safe. As for stroller, a friend of mine has twins and she has the city mini double stroller and loves it. 

MrsD, good luck at the midwife today. Make sure they take a look at your nipple. I hope you get a surprise scan today... I still say that's a boy in there! 

Cupcake, Zach is going to be bigger then Emily soon, she was just shy of 16 pounds at her 9 month visit! I hope things are going well and kudos to you for pumping so long!

Sath, TTC, and Esperia... Good luck this cycle, you ladies so deserve to see those 2 pink lines!! 

Tawn, I think our girls are alike... Emily also goes from happy to meltdown in about 2 seconds... Though she does, typically, finally, sleep pretty well at night... Catnaps during the day. Good luck with the sleep training, how's it been going since?

As for us, Emily is doing well.. We are still Breastfeeding but she is eating lots of purée and even a bunch of finger foods now. She's just recently really gotten into eating. She still doesn't crawl but she rolls where she wants to go. She can wave and say hi. She also says Mama, Dada, My Mama, Emma, and will repeat random other words. She's also starting to hug and give kisses. I'm still home with her for now and working Saturdays. I think I am probably going to start working more hours in March but we aren't sure what we are doing for child care.


----------



## MrsDuck

Mothercare have got loads if Christmas outfits :) 

Haha Enough of the Christmas talk even though its only 6 weeks away aaaaaaargh!

Yes I hope one of you is having twins ;) 

They didn't scan me today boo, they found baby's heartbeat easily so didn't feel the need boo

Oh and they also put back my 20 weeks scan by a day do that I can see the consultant on the same day about my thyroid bugger, so it's now the 11th December


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi Amy sounds like all is really good with you and Emily. What a cutie pie :) 

Nope didn't mention nipple as I found a whole thread of people with the same thing on bnb and so it seems quite normal and it just thought if as a skin tag, besides we had juniors in with us today so it was a bit of a packed room to be getting my nip out haha


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Amy! Thanks for all the tips Hun! I'm gonna look into toddler carriers too so we can have one of each, are there any you know of that can be use from birth into toddlerhood? Coz then we could swap round which baby is carried and which is pushed lol!
Glad to hear Emily is doing so well, and a little chatterbox too! She's such a cutie pie! I think Emilia would weigh more than her lol, she's a chunk and weighed 17lb a few weeks ago! Will find out Friday when the health visitor comes!

Mrs d no house news? And poop about no scan AND your 20 week scan going back a day, that sucks! Can't wait to see your little duckling again!

Afm finally got to the doctors again after registering, have to take a pee sample in tomorrow, and my first bp was high 154/80 but second was only 134/84 so better. I blame df coz he's been a complete twonk as usual. 
Also my cousin messaged me on fb to tell me his gf is expecting their first baby and is due end of June/beginning of July!!! I was dying to say me too but he's got a bit of a big mouth so he'd probably tell someone.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no I hope your bp comes down. What's your edd? And I keep forgetting to ask you bout your tooth


----------



## baileybubs

My EDD is 9th July mrs d. And my tooth is fine thanks Hun, the pain went away again with lots of salt water. 

How's your day been mrs d?


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, I don't know of a carrier that's great for both an infant and a toddler other than maybe a woven wrap if you are up for wrapping.

You mentioned Next sizes run big? My Mom is ordering birthday skirts and tights from there for Emily and my niece, how big do they run? 

I hope your BP behaves itself!

MrsD, boo for no scan but yay for a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## AmyB1978

My birthday is July 12, somebody needs to have their baby on my birthday!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad to hear your tooth has calmed down and yay for a July baby :)

I've had a busy day today, the hospital this morning then rushed from there back home to meet the second agents we are using on our house, then shoot to work for the afternoon, then straight to my nans to sort her out for the evening as she's on her own at the moment and then finally home phew, glad every day isn't like today


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy well if I can get my vbac I might have my LO on your birthday lol! As for Next sizes, Emilia as I said is on the larger side of average for her age both length and weight wise and she fits well in the 6-9 months size, in fact they are a little big in some cases. The 9-12 month ones look huge! 

Mrs d sounds like one busy day for you Hun! Try and take it a bit easier tomorrow lol!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> My df would love to have twins! As you know we have twin nephews and twin nieces and they are adorable and amazing, he's good at always see the positive side of things which is great but I'm the spoil sport and point out how difficult it would be!
> 
> Sath I echo mrs d's question how's the tww? You've been quiet recently.
> 
> Espero any sign of anything?
> 
> Cupcake you seem as super excited about Christmas as me! Have you got Zach an outfit did you say? Was it an elf?
> 
> When's everyone putting their tree up?

If it were up to my DH, it would be up already! i say not til after Thanksgiving! I'm such a grinch until about 3 weeks before christmas, then i'm ready! He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Yeah I've got her a long sleeved vest top with a red tutu and red and white tights and it says "my first Christmas 2013" I've also got her 2 sleep suits from next that have Christmas puddings and present on and one days "mummy's little pudding" lol!

sounds adorable bailey!


----------



## baileybubs

We always wait til 1st December to put ours up, if we had thanksgiving here we would probably put it up right after that lol


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Mothercare have got loads if Christmas outfits :)
> 
> Haha Enough of the Christmas talk even though its only 6 weeks away aaaaaaargh!
> 
> Yes I hope one of you is having twins ;)
> 
> They didn't scan me today boo, they found baby's heartbeat easily so didn't feel the need boo
> 
> Oh and they also put back my 20 weeks scan by a day do that I can see the consultant on the same day about my thyroid bugger, so it's now the 11th December

yay for at least getting to hear the hb, even though you didn't get to see the little booger. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'd be fine with Dec. 1 bailey


----------



## ttcbabyisom

ugh, i just feel nasty today. bloated, gassy, EXHAUSTED, headache, tender boobs, TOO BAD THESE ARE MOST LIKELY FROM MY PROGESTERONE! :-/


----------



## CherylC3

By ladies 

Thanks Amy well I cud maybe be getting my c section then as I think I'm due the 19th and I think they do it th wk before x

Bailey how weird both our cousins are expecting too hope ur Bo goes lower Hun...x

Mrs d wots ur due date again Hun?cpxx

Hey ttc love ur avatar Hun ur so pretty xx

Cupcake how's Zach doin did u ever go back to sensory?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

My edd is 17th April Cheryl :) 

How is everyone?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I thought it was nearer the end of April mrs d! Your duckling could share a bday with Leo or Emilia if he/she is early! 

I'm feeling more nauseas day by day but it's not stopping me eating, it's just a yuk feeling rather than "I'm going to be sick" I read somewhere that if you don't have ms by the end of week 6 you probably aren't going to get it.......suppose it can depend how accurate your dates are though.

How are you today mrs d? 

Cheryl did you say you've been to the doctor Hun?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooops typo my edd is 27th April 

I think my sickness properly started at about 6 weeks

I'm good thanks bailey, we've got a viewing at 2pm so got to dash home soon to tidy up


----------



## baileybubs

I thought it was 27th lol coz it's exactly a month before mine! Maybe the little duckling will share Maddies bday then coz she was born beginning of May. 

Oooh sending positive selling house vibes your way mrs d for your viewing this afternoon!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hope u get it sold mrs d. Xx

Bailey I'm not sick at all but my sickness never started till just before 6 wks last time. Xx

Just been to see my friend who has breast cancer. She is doing good and her wig is fab looking her we girl is a cutie too. X


----------



## baileybubs

Well I think it's safe to say I have MS. I've not been sick but have felt nauseas most of the day now, it's not really stopped me from eating yet but more that I don't like the idea of eating so I've forced myself. I'm guessing it's probably going to get worse! 

Mrs d how did the viewing go?

Cheryl I love those pics of Leo on fb!! Are you hoping for a girl this time? I'd love a boy so I have one of each but as long as baby is happy and healthy I don't mind.


----------



## baileybubs

That's great about your friend Cheryl, is she still having treatment?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl Leo's hair is amazing :) good news about your friend

Aw bailey you have my sympathy, those 6 weeks of feeling like shit seemed like forever

Our viewing was with an investor buyer so I reckon they will come back with some really low offer so they can bugger off


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah bailey must be a boy if your sick! I was sick but I also felt sick a lot and made me not want to eat!


----------



## MrsDuck

Me too :( 

(Stomping my feet) I want to know what I'm having!! Haha


----------



## cupcake1981

I wanna know what your having to!! 

I feel a bit left out not being preggo lol.


----------



## baileybubs

So do I!! I'm still sticking with boy mrs d. 

Maybe it is a boy for me too, if you base it on when I ovulated and when we dtd, coz we definately dtd around or just after I ovulated. I got what I thought was my positive opk on the Friday and we didn't dtd til the Monday so I mustn't have ovulated til possibly the Sunday, which in theory means the quicker male sperm got there first to the awaiting egg. However I don't know how much truth there is in that.


----------



## MrsDuck

Well cupcake you are welcome to join us ;) xx

Looking at all the cute girl outfits and everyone's guess at a girl due to the skull shape, I have also got used to the idea of a girl, so I don't really care what it is I just want to know NOW :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol I want to know mine already too but at the mo I'll just settle for everything being ok at 12 weeks! After that I'll be desperate to know though lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

How's the sickness tonight?


----------



## baileybubs

Well it went away for a while and i felt fine, but now I feel a bit sick again :sick: only a little though 

I'm just watching One Born What Happened Next for last night.


----------



## MrsDuck

I watched most of it last night but recorded the last half hour, which I've still got to watch.

Nighttime was the worst for my sickness, I spent a lot of time sat on the bathroom floor :( 

Have you got your 12 week appointment booked yet?


----------



## baileybubs

I've not felt the urge to be sick yet so hopefully won't get to that but you never know!

No I haven't got anything booked yet, I'm hoping I'll get my booking appointment letter in the post any day now and then from there they will tell me to phone and book my scan.


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you are lucky a second time :) 

Ooooh good, I thought it felt more real once I had my first appointment date :) 

I have some apples that are past their best so I'm making some apple pastry slices mmmm naughty but scrummy :)


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's strange how sometimes it doesn't feel real because I haven't seen a MW yet and no one really knows. We had BIL and SIL and their kids visit tonight and they were chatting about us 4 going for a drink soon and was dying to tell them. But wouldn't want the kids thinking they were getting another cousin too soon. 
I'll be glad once I've been to see the MW and got to fill out my green notes. 

One born upset me a little actually, that fashion couple that had 2 MCs after their daughter, was upsetting to watch them. Made me feel a little more worried than I had been. But must stay positive!

Mmmm apple slices sound sooooo nice! I could just eat them if I didn't feel sick lol!
You are better than me mrs d I'm rubbish at making the best out of food that's on it's way out!


----------



## cupcake1981

My sickness was also waaaayyyyy worse at night, in fact if I was sick it was usually at night rather than the morning. 

Salt and vinegar crisps are about to become your best friend!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was in no rush to tell people, in fact I'm still not, I think I like the idea of it being my secret, not sure why?? It's strange now that it's such a small risk of anything bad happening I still keep thinking, after the next scan, then after the next scan etc, maybe it still hasn't sunk in or I'm still scared of something going wrong???

Yup we must stay positive :) 

I must watch the rest of one born before I forget what I've already seen

I try to keep those just roll pastry sheets in my freezer to use for fruit that's past it's best, I use the slow cooker to do a casserole when the veg needs using up and I always have some pesto in the fridge and either have all the leftovers with pasta and pesto or in a risotto, so I try to be good and not waste food :) 

The apple pastry was good :)


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree, I wasn't ever sick in the morning, all of mine was evening or during the night

Yuck I couldn't face salt and vinegar crisps with ms, boring bread or pasta was my friend


----------



## baileybubs

The pesto is a good tip mrs d thanks! And the pastry too, in fact I did make a summer fruits strudel that I made last time I had that pastry in the freezer, must get some of that too!

Cupcake I found crackers helped me today, just nibbling at them. I'm mainly trying to just ignore it lol, hoping it won't get worse!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I loved potatoes to. Generally bland starchy food. Hated eggs and chicken. 

Did anyone use amber teething jewellery with their bubbas? Thinking if getting an anklet in for Zach in readiness.


----------



## baileybubs

The thought of chicken has made me feel sick today cupcake. I had steak for tea though red meat is fine! I refused to buy a chicken when I was shopping today coz I just didn't think I could bring myself to cook and eat it!

I haven't bought any myself but I believe it's supposed to be quite good. An anklet is a good idea too rather than bracelet or necklace.


----------



## MrsDuck

Amber teething jewellery?? I'll need to google that :) 

Oooh the rest of my travel system turned up today :) now I just need the baby to put in it


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I've heard good things. Figured an anklet would be safest.

Still not keen on chicken now tbh. Have you gone off sweet stuff to? I had days I couldn't even drink cos even squash made me sicky. Ended up sending hubby out for tomato juice haha.


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for the travel system! At least you can have a play about with it and see how it fits in the car and stuff. 

Amber is supposed to ease the pain of teething as a natural stone, so they make baby necklaces bracelets and anklets for them to wear so teething isn't as bad.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for pram mrs d! Have you put it together yet for a play?


----------



## baileybubs

That's so weird cupcake coz I sent df to the shop the other day for tomato juice! But not really gone off sweet stuff, still eating chocolate and I bought that ice cream but I wouldn't say I was craving it at all. I'm fact I've hardly eaten that ice cream.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah when it warms in the skin it's supposed to release an acid that is anti inflammatory and immune boosting, great for teething bubbas x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah tomato juice us like the only savoury drink, it was like the nicest thing if drunk in days!


----------



## baileybubs

I have a feeling my food cravings and aversions are only going to get worse lol! It's strange how so far I feel quite differently from last time. I'm actually sleeping more soundly too oddly! I've had a couple of nights with a bit of insomnia but when I am sleeping I'm not being disturbed as easily, which is odd for me! Did either of you find that happened?


----------



## cupcake1981

Do not really my sleep was crap while pregnancy if I remember right. Preparation for the 4th trimester lol!


----------



## baileybubs

I remember sleeping a lot during first tri, lots of naps and early nights but not sleeping well as such. Strange lol. Maybe my brain knows I need to switch off to save energy!


----------



## MrsDuck

No it's still boxed up and joined everything else in storage until we move, I need the house as clutter free as poss

Sounds like the amber is worth a try

No I sleep rubbish every night, but that's as much down to my thyroid as pregnancy

It's a lovely sunny day again today but cold and blowing a gale. I've got a drinks do after work tonight, rubbish when I can't drink and got to make small talk with lots of drunk people talking crap


----------



## MrsDuck

Where have all our ttcers gone??

Ttc, sath, espero, cath I hope you are all well xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know, hope you ladies are ok and it's not coz we've been talking too much baby/pregnancy stuff, we miss you guys!!!

Mrs d I took your tip and I bought some ready roll pastry and some pesto from Aldi! Love aldi, got so much stuff and was shocked when the guy said £17 please lol!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Mrs d aw bet u can't wait to make ur pram up I loved it when we did ours. X

Cupcake never heard of the amber jewellery. X

Bailey aw I'm still not sicky really tired tho. We're u sick with Emilia?x


----------



## baileybubs

Hey Cheryl, how are you and Leo?

No I didn't have any sickness with Emilia or my first pregnancy, I thought I was gonna be one of those lucky women who never get it lol! Clearly not!
Did you ever feel sick but also really wanna eat something? I'm nauseas but I also really wanna eat these fruit and nut cookies and drink milk lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw we are good missy yeah I always wanted to eat but felt sick and dizzy all day..x


----------



## MrsDuck

I went through a milk phase when I was newly pregnancy but then it started to taste off so I haven't really drunk much since


----------



## cupcake1981

Children in need is killing me tonight, a blubbing wreck :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't watch it cupcake, I cried at that new sainsburys ad where the kids are filming a Christmas message for their dad who's a soldier and he surprises them and they scream with joy! It's lovely but even typing this now I'm feeling weepy so I don't think I could have coped watching children in need!
How are you and Zach today cupcake?

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## cupcake1981

It was so sad, I was in bits. 

We're good ta. Going out to pick up our orbits from our shoot today, excited! What you up to?


----------



## baileybubs

Did you mean photos lol? That's great Hun! I have no plans really, just taking df to work lol.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I meant photos not orbits dammit!


----------



## baileybubs

Nooooo I ordered a doppler off eBay that was from Hong Kong so would take 4-6 weeks to deliver, meaning I would be at least 8-10 weeks along when it arrived and so wouldn't be tempted to try it too soon! It's arrived today!!! So now I've gotta try not to try and use it for another 3-4 weeks argh!


----------



## MrsDuck

I didn't watch CIN either

Yay for your Doppler arriving bailey, I love mine but hubby has banned me from using it more than once a week :( 

Yay for getting tour pics cupcake :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey get df to hide it from you.

Why has it hubby banned you from using too much mrs d?

Well I got 2 of the 4. They'd not done the airbrushing correctly on 2 of them so need to be redone. Really disappointed :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw how long will it take them to do the airbrushing? I'm sure they will be worth the wait :) 

Coz I mentioned at my mw appointment that I had a Doppler and she said not to use it too often


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think there's any proof of them doing any harm mrs d I think it's just that it hasn't been tested just how safe frequent use really is. Once the movement really gets going you'll find you hardly use it. 
I don't think I need df to hide mine, I'm so nervous that I might not even use it til after the scan anyway. Don't want to worry myself if I can't find the heartbeat if it's just something like having an anterior placenta so makes it harder to find. 

Aw that sucks about the photos cupcake, when will they be done?


----------



## cupcake1981

They told me this week as it's their cock up and I've waited a month already.

Yeah baileys right once you feel baby all the time you don't use it. I did when Zach had quiet periods and he would go mental. Weird to think that baby in their causing be all that pain and booting me was Zach!


----------



## Espero

Ladies....


Spoiler
BFP!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

I took a cheapie last night and thought I could see a faint positive, but then I thought - nah, cheapie evap line and anyway you're early. Took a CB Digi first thing this morning and - Pregnant, 1-2. :cloud9:

Trying to work out how to post a pic - will upload asap.

I'm so happy I'm actually up an' attem ON A SUNDAY MORNING!

Espero


----------



## cupcake1981

Congrats espero!! What brilliant news!!! Enjoy!


----------



## CherylC3

Congrats Espero :happydance: xxx


----------



## Espero

Thank you!

So this is what time Mommies get up on a Sunday then...? :haha:

Edited to add: This really is the Lucky Thread, isn't it?


----------



## CherylC3

It sure is missy I'm so happy for u xxxx

Leo's at gran and papas for a sleepover last night x


----------



## Espero

Hope this works - just had to set up a Photobucket account 


Spoiler
[URL=https://s855.photobucket.com/user/chrissieclark12/media/IMG_2691_zpscd15a789.jpg.html][IMG]https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab112/chrissieclark12/IMG_2691_zpscd15a789.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CherylC3

Yeh :) xx


----------



## Tawn

OMG Espero, CONGRATS hun!!! 

I am so glad I popped in and saw that update, as I've been a bit busy this week and haven't bnb'd much!


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo!!! Yay congratulations espero!! So happy for you Hun! :happydance: :happydance:

Tawn hope the sleep coaching is going well Hun!


----------



## MrsDuck

Espero whoo hoo congratulations, I told you bfp's were like buses on this thread, it's all or nothing. Get that dr phoned first thing tomorrow :) yay I'm so pleased or you xx

Bailey I'm sure you're right, it's just that it's unknown at the moment coz they are so new. Baby definitely knows when I'm using it though. I can feel movement now so I don't feel the NEED to use it, but I do enjoy listening ;) 

Hi Tawn how is Madison doing with her sleep now? 

Sath, ttc and cath, I've got everything crossed for your bfp's too :)


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> I didn't watch it cupcake, I cried at that new sainsburys ad where the kids are filming a Christmas message for their dad who's a soldier and he surprises them and they scream with joy! It's lovely but even typing this now I'm feeling weepy so I don't think I could have coped watching children in need!
> How are you and Zach today cupcake?
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?

omg thats my fave advert! i cried when i saw it last night!

Sorry its been a while since iv been on weve both been really poorly. hubby is still poorly. 

Espero congrats! this really is a lucky thread!

Well, y last cycle was sept 25th. still no sign of AF. Had what i thought was a pos hpt the other day but not had one since so got a docs apt tomorrow to request a blood test. if im preg in 8 weeks tomorrow. the only symptoms i have are runny poops (sorry tmi) tingly :holly: and pelvis stretching pains/aches. No af pains or signs shes coming which i suppose is good but confused by only one pos hpt. 

how are all you ladies doing Cheyl congrats hun! 

Mrs D i cant believe youre almost half way already!!

:hi: everyone else. i havent caught up properly yet so will get on it right now xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi fletch! Nice to "see" you Hun! What test did you use? Oh I really hope it's your time hunni you really deserve it!! 
That advert is great isn't it, although a tear jerker lol! I think it's a real video too, not actors!
Sorry you and hubby have been poorly Hun, that sucks! And those symptoms sound awesome, runny poops was a big one with me for Emilia!

Mrs d no house news again Hun? What you been up to today? Are you feeling movement daily now?


----------



## fletch_W

baileybubs said:


> Hi fletch! Nice to "see" you Hun! What test did you use? Oh I really hope it's your time hunni you really deserve it!!
> That advert is great isn't it, although a tear jerker lol! I think it's a real video too, not actors!
> Sorry you and hubby have been poorly Hun, that sucks! And those symptoms sound awesome, runny poops was a big one with me for Emilia!
> 
> Mrs d no house news again Hun? What you been up to today? Are you feeling movement daily now?

I used a few ic's, then 2 from the chemist (their own brand) nd 2 from my local supermarket (their own brand) cos frers and cb digi never agreed with me. i got my + on ic. ill try post a pic 

Yeah i think thats why i cried. that cute guy on his own with the perfect timing christmas dinner. 

I think it could be the pizza we had last night but i think im just trying to find different excuses for why i feel like i do. guess ill know more after tomorrow fxd ill be sent for bloods. cos my next cycle is due the 27th of this month.


----------



## fletch_W

bnb ruins the pic but its ink not an evap. i even had hubby running into the bathroom thinking id hurt myself haha. he saw it straight away and rang docs for an at bless him xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah put a pic on Hun, let's have a look. Do you have any idea when you ovulated? Did you use FMU for them all? Got everything crossed for you to get good news from the blood work! I've got a good feeling about it for you though Hun coz BFPs are like buses on tsh thread and this will be BFP number 4 since the beginning of November! November is now a lucky month for the lucky thread, the universe must have listened :winkwink:


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yeah I definately see a line there Hun, are the ICs more sensitive than the others you used? When did you do that IC? Sorry for all the questions lol!!


----------



## fletch_W

My last af was 25th sept and i usually o around cd18-19. we bd'd on cd17 after a long fishing trip lol. I used my afternoon pee for this test. i also did one at the same time and diluted it because i thought 'im 3 weeks late maybe its the hook effect' so im not sure if this is the diluted test or not. but a + is a + right? so the rest of the tests i have used fmu and i even tried the diluting again but nothing. very strange


----------



## fletch_W

i did that test 13th of Nov. cd50 ish. yeah the other tests are 25miu and the ics are 10. but iv done an ic since and nothing. its okay for the questions xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm strange, like you said perhaps the hook effect though, I really hope so Hun! How long will you have to wait for the blood results?


----------



## Tawn

Aww Fletch, as I said before hun, that SO looks like a + to me. I really hope tomorrow's appt sheds some light for you and DH!

I'm good thanks Bailey! The sleep traning was HARD going at first (even the consultant said they had rarely heard of a baby as persistent as Madison lol) but things have been AMAZING the last couple of nights! Last night she went to sleep by herself with nothing more than one quick whimper (literally 2 seconds) and then slept from 7pm-4:30am, woke for a quick feed and then went back to sleep till 6am! 

And we've had other nights similar to that too, I've had to get up and pump 2 out of the last 3 nights cause I've woken with rock solid boobies with her not feeding at least 2x a night! A true revelation, I am so happy it is working for her and she is getting the rest she needs. 

But now we are sleep training naps and that is NOT going so well so far. It's only day 2, but she pretty much has refused to nap AT ALL both days. Stubborn minx!


----------



## baileybubs

Check this out https://www.pregnancylab.net/2011/05/false-negative-pregnancy-tests.html

It says that after about 5 weeks there are different variants of hcg in our system so could cause what's known as the variant hook effect, that sounds likely don't you think coz you would have been over 5 weeks wouldn't you?


----------



## fletch_W

if im preg im 8 weeks. iv got an apt tomorrow to ask for a blood test doing. ill have a read xx


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope your appointment sheds some light on what's going on fletch

Tawn that sounds amazing, sounds like Madison is doing so well, as are you, I hope you can crack the naps too and you won't know yourself, you'll be like a new woman haha

I've just been or a long walk collecting pine cones, I'm knackered now and freezing, think I'm going to light the fire :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh you're an onion mrs d! Make sure you warm up and don't catch a cold!

Tawn that's great news about night times Hun, sounds like it's really working! We still have a really hard time with Emilia's naps, but I've always been thankful that she sleeps well at night so just persevered with the naps. I find it hardest coz she will only sleep in her cot or rocking chair for naps, she won't sleep in the carb(very rarely) and never ever sleeps in her pram anymore, and she won't sleep by being rocked anymore so if we are out and about (like today taking df back and forth to work) she ends up overtired and then refuses to nap. Then when she does nap it's only ever for about 30 mins, 45 if we are lucky and I can't seem to think of any way to make her sleep longer lol! Maybe once she gets mobile she'll find it easier to nap though, for now we just keep trying lol! Are you using the same method with naps as you do with bedtime? Someone said routine is best for naps but it's hard if she hasn't napped for long enough coz then she's tired again an hour after waking so hard to have a routine such as bottle then nap. 
Sorry I'm rambling lol!
How's your step son doing at the moment too? Is he still acting out because of bio mum? Must be so hard for him poor love, he's so lucky to have such a great step mum!

Fletch that would be fab if you were 8 weeks Hun! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! They also say that the hook effect is a good sign of multiples! I really hope it is something like that, I know I've heard of lots of women who didn't get pos hpts but were pregnant. That one IC has to have been showing something doesn't it?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hey bailey, she has always been a great sleeper, I hope mines as good as Emilia. I'll definitely be asking you for tips :) 

I think I'm feeling baby most days now, I can't wait til hubby can feel him too as I'm sure he thinks I'm imagining it. It always seems to be in the same area so I'm convinced its baby

I've got more apples to use up so tonight I think I'm going to try putting apple bits into a simple biscuit recipe, not sure how they will turn out.

I saw your post about your dinner yesterday with the pesto, I'm glad it was a hit :)


----------



## baileybubs

In all honesty mrs d I think I'm just lucky that Emilia is such a good sleeper, I can't really say what I may it may not have done to help lol! But me and df are both sleep lovers so maybe that has something to do with it? She definately is a light sleeper now though. Before the 4 month sleep regression she would sleep in our room and we could be chatting etc and she wouldn't stir, after the 4 months now even a creaking floor board can disturb her! So it's gonna be fun when we have a screaming newborn in the house too eeek! 

Yeah she loved the pasta and pesto and so did I lol! I was a bit dubious about letting Emilia have some because there's debates over whether it's ok to have nut based foods from 6 months or 12.
Some say wait til 12 coz of allergies (or 3 years if there's a family history of nut allergies) but others say that waiting that long can cause the allergies so after 6 months is best. So I just went for it!! I was completely mentally prepared for a reaction but figured as there was no family history and I still are nuts throughout pregnancy chances were it would be ok, and thankfully it was!! Next try is peanut butter!

So good that you can feel HIM a lot now lol, I thought df thought I was making it up too when I felt movement. Just wait til you shout dh over to feel and he stops lol, happened all the time with us!!

Mmmmm those bickies sound yum hope they work!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey how did you get Emilia to drop a night feed. Zach now goes down at 7 and sleeps til 11 for a feed and then wakes up again to feed about 3:30/4. Desperate for him to drop the 4am one, he's 10 weeks now!! Should I try giving more at 11pm less at 4am and then more again at 8am to ween him off the feed or just accept that he'll do it when he's ready?

Tawn glad that the sleep training us at least working for night even if it is still a battle for naps. 

Fletch I hope you get some answers at the docs.

Ooh speaking of biscuits I meant to share this super yummy amazing easy recipe I've been making. I put raisins in them to. You could add Apple to these mrs d. 

https://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/585410


----------



## ttcbabyisom

PATIENTLY waiting to test. had a nice temp spike this morning. too bad it's MOST likely from progesterone. I still have hope though. I'm testing on wednesday morning...if i can wait that long! if i wasn't on progesterone this cycle, i would have test this morning with my spike. and i actually had a bigger spike than that, i temped 4 times to be sure all about same and this was the middle one. Neat. :coffee:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Ladies....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> BFP!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> I took a cheapie last night and thought I could see a faint positive, but then I thought - nah, cheapie evap line and anyway you're early. Took a CB Digi first thing this morning and - Pregnant, 1-2. :cloud9:
> 
> Trying to work out how to post a pic - will upload asap.
> 
> I'm so happy I'm actually up an' attem ON A SUNDAY MORNING!
> 
> Espero

this is the BEST news i've heard all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm not really sure she just sort of naturally dropped her feeds, she had her last one initially at about 7.30pm and we just left her sleeping until she woke and she woke at around midnight for a feed then went back to sleep til morning. After a while she just started sleeping through. Sorry I can't be of any more help. From what I've read Emilia is a bit unusual coz she dropped night feeds quite early. Does he wake naturally for his 11pm one? Are you sure he's waking for a feed?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> By ladies
> 
> Thanks Amy well I cud maybe be getting my c section then as I think I'm due the 19th and I think they do it th wk before x
> 
> Bailey how weird both our cousins are expecting too hope ur Bo goes lower Hun...x
> 
> Mrs d wots ur due date again Hun?cpxx
> 
> Hey ttc love ur avatar Hun ur so pretty xx
> 
> Cupcake how's Zach doin did u ever go back to sensory?xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc, can't wait for you to test Hun!!! I reckon this month is just so lucky that there's gonna be so many BFPs!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> I wanna know what your having to!!
> 
> I feel a bit left out not being preggo lol.

don't feel left out cupcake, i'm not preggo either. ;-) :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

We never wake him at night we wait for him to wake. He takes a full bottle both times and won't settle for a dummy I don't think. Tbh we've not really tried to settle him other ways we've just assumed he's hungry as he only has 5 bottles a day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Where have all our ttcers gone??
> 
> Ttc, sath, espero, cath I hope you are all well xxx

I'm still here MrsD, just PATIENTLY waiting for wednesday to get here!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Nooooo I ordered a doppler off eBay that was from Hong Kong so would take 4-6 weeks to deliver, meaning I would be at least 8-10 weeks along when it arrived and so wouldn't be tempted to try it too soon! It's arrived today!!! So now I've gotta try not to try and use it for another 3-4 weeks argh!

Yay for doppler but wow, it got to you fast! Be strong Bailey and don't use it too soon.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Hope this works - just had to set up a Photobucket account
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> [URL=https://s855.photobucket.com/user/chrissieclark12/media/IMG_2691_zpscd15a789.jpg.html][IMG]https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab112/chrissieclark12/IMG_2691_zpscd15a789.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

So freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it cupcake, I cried at that new sainsburys ad where the kids are filming a Christmas message for their dad who's a soldier and he surprises them and they scream with joy! It's lovely but even typing this now I'm feeling weepy so I don't think I could have coped watching children in need!
> How are you and Zach today cupcake?
> 
> What's everyone up to this weekend?
> 
> omg thats my fave advert! i cried when i saw it last night!
> 
> Sorry its been a while since iv been on weve both been really poorly. hubby is still poorly.
> 
> Espero congrats! this really is a lucky thread!
> 
> Well, y last cycle was sept 25th. still no sign of AF. Had what i thought was a pos hpt the other day but not had one since so got a docs apt tomorrow to request a blood test. if im preg in 8 weeks tomorrow. the only symptoms i have are runny poops (sorry tmi) tingly :holly: and pelvis stretching pains/aches. No af pains or signs shes coming which i suppose is good but confused by only one pos hpt.
> 
> how are all you ladies doing Cheyl congrats hun!
> 
> Mrs D i cant believe youre almost half way already!!
> 
> :hi: everyone else. i havent caught up properly yet so will get on it right now xxxClick to expand...

Welcome back Fletch!!! Best of luck hun that the bloods confirm this for you!!! Wow! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

fletch_W said:


> View attachment 699669
> 
> 
> bnb ruins the pic but its ink not an evap. i even had hubby running into the bathroom thinking id hurt myself haha. he saw it straight away and rang docs for an at bless him xxx

Yep, that's a line, i see it, i see it!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc I promise I won't use it yet lol!

Cupcake does he have 5 altogether including the 2 at night? Or 5 during the day and then 2 at night as well? How far spaced out are they during the day and do you still demand feed or is it more of a routine now? I started demand feeing but after a while she settled into a 3-4 hour pattern. Now I just tend to make her a bottle every 4 hours automatically and that way she has 4 a day coz she's awake for 12 hours (not including naps) then sleeps for 12 hours.


----------



## cupcake1981

He has 5 total, 7 oz each time so 35 oz a day which is 2.5 times his weight which I think is the guide? We demand feed but there is a rough pattern. Around 4.5 - 5 hours between feeds.


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe try reducing the timing bit by bit during the day and see if he will sleep for longer if he's had the bulk of his feed during the 12 hours of "daytime", maybe? I dunno if it will help, coz every baby is different aren't they? We had to do the opposite you see and extend the time in between coz she was drinking small amounts more often (every 2.5-3 hours). And maybe at the same time reduce the amount in the early hours of the morning one (was it 4am you said?).


----------



## baileybubs

I've just read that back and not sure it makes sense?

Ttc have you had any symptoms at all? You know how I love to symptom spot!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> I've just read that back and not sure it makes sense?
> 
> Ttc have you had any symptoms at all? You know how I love to symptom spot!!

had tons of symptoms but i am pretty sure they are PROGESTERONE related... :-/

nausea, sensitive nips, EXHAUSTION, headache, just plain nasty feeling...


----------



## baileybubs

Oh true yeah I keep forgetting the progesterone can be causing the same symptoms!! Fingers crossed they are all caused by more than just the synthetic progesterone though hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm really hoping it isn't just the progesterone and temp spike is down to your bfp :) 
Have you got your hpts ready for Wednesday? 

Cupcake that recipe looks nice, mine are a bit floury, you definitely need to eat them with a cuppa

I hope you manage to get zach to drop that feed then you'll get a nice sleep :) 

I have a bit of a tmi question but here goes, when you were pregnant if you needed to do a bm did you have to go there and then, otherwise you got a pain in your stomach? I seem to wake up in the morning with such a pain in my stomach but as soon as I go I'm fine


----------



## baileybubs

Hmm not sure on that one mrs d, I don't remember a pain when I needed to go, but I was pretty much constipated (sorry tmi!!) after the first tri. Perhaps it's something to do with the way everything is being "rearranged" to accommodate your growing womb and baby? Maybe ask the MW next time you see her, or go to your GP. Are you having any trouble going?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: 

Fletch I really hope ur doctors can confirm u are pregnant Hun. Xx

Tawn I really hope maddie gets into a routine Hun. It's so much easier when they sleep well.x

Mrs d ur biscuits sound yummy. Yeah for feel ur baby.. Best feeling in the world..x

Bailey Leo is like tht now the slightest thing wakes him..x

Cupcake yeah I'd drop the 11pm feed as soon as he stops waking for it I think we went from 6oz then kept reducing it until Leo didn't wake for it. X

Ttc I can't believe u haven't POAS yet Hun...x

Afm getting bloods done tomoro so looking forward to see wot they will be and my ics are super dark now. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope no trouble going, just pain until I di, in fact I think it's that that's waking me in the morning.

Yay for drs tomorrow Cheryl, super dark ics are a great sign. I ran out after getting my bfp so never saw a dark test


----------



## baileybubs

Lol you still doing ICs Cheryl? I stopped myself at 20dpo coz there was no point, but think I was still trying to convince myself. They don't do bloods where I am confirm pregnancy, they only do those at your booking in appointment which can be anything from 8-11 weeks! All my GP did was get a urine sample, take my BP, weigh me and listen to my heartrate.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's all mine does too bailey


----------



## baileybubs

Perhaps your bowels are being restricted in some way by the way baby is or something mrs d? Is it really painful? Coz maybe it's worth making an appt with your doctor.


----------



## MrsDuck

You know the pain you get in your stomach when you have diarreah and you really have to go, it's that pain and it goes as soon as I go


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm and it's only in the morning? Coz it sounds like a bit of IBS maybe? Coz I get that but (sorry tmi) it's not always diarrhea it's just an urge to go right away (painful too!). I know pregnancy stops my IBS maybe it's possible pregnancy can bring it on in some women too?


----------



## MrsDuck

No mine isn't diarrhea the pain is just the same and like you I need to go immediately, yeah maybe it is ibs


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc I'm really hoping it isn't just the progesterone and temp spike is down to your bfp :)
> Have you got your hpts ready for Wednesday?
> 
> Cupcake that recipe looks nice, mine are a bit floury, you definitely need to eat them with a cuppa
> 
> I hope you manage to get zach to drop that feed then you'll get a nice sleep :)
> 
> I have a bit of a tmi question but here goes, when you were pregnant if you needed to do a bm did you have to go there and then, otherwise you got a pain in your stomach? I seem to wake up in the morning with such a pain in my stomach but as soon as I go I'm fine

Thanks, me too MrsD! Yes, i have hpt's on hand and ready to pee on. He, he...


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah for me it's not always diarrhea when I get the pain (sometimes it can be) sorry tmi lol! But most of the time it isn't it's just a massive urge and pain to go, then cramping whilst on the loo, then once I've been it's gone.


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc how have you not tested already at 12dpo, you have so much patience lol! I tested at 13dpo this time but only coz I didn't even consider I may have been pregnant until then.


----------



## CherylC3

I think its mrs d yeah I begged my dr for the hcg test just cos on my mcs I think I'm 21dpo lol but I kno I must be 5 wks but the dr will date me as 7 as my last period was 30th sept. X


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Fletch I really hope ur doctors can confirm u are pregnant Hun. Xx
> 
> Tawn I really hope maddie gets into a routine Hun. It's so much easier when they sleep well.x
> 
> Mrs d ur biscuits sound yummy. Yeah for feel ur baby.. Best feeling in the world..x
> 
> Bailey Leo is like tht now the slightest thing wakes him..x
> 
> Cupcake yeah I'd drop the 11pm feed as soon as he stops waking for it I think we went from 6oz then kept reducing it until Leo didn't wake for it. X
> 
> Ttc I can't believe u haven't POAS yet Hun...x
> 
> Afm getting bloods done tomoro so looking forward to see wot they will be and my ics are super dark now. Xx

i know, me neither!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks bailey, that sounds identical to me. You poor thing :( I've only had it a few days
I'm not too keen on these pregnancy headaches either :( 

Haha but at least your dr was obliging Cheryl :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw mrs d I had the headaches last time it was awful really bad around 16 wks. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad you've got your hpts ready ttc, oh and your camera, you know we'll ask to see haha ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Ttc how have you not tested already at 12dpo, you have so much patience lol! I tested at 13dpo this time but only coz I didn't even consider I may have been pregnant until then.

i think it's just because it's in my head, the specialist told me not to until at least the 20th (i'll be 15 dpo that day and that's when AF is due)...i have tested early in the past and gotten a bfn at 10 and 12 dpo and not a positive until 14dpo so i guess i'm thinking about that too...


----------



## MrsDuck

I've had them every couple of days for the past few weeks and nothing you do shifts them, they seem to be worse at night making it hard to sleep


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Glad you've got your hpts ready ttc, oh and your camera, you know we'll ask to see haha ;)

oh don't worry, if i have even a hint of a line, i'll be snapping that camera and sharing with you all!


----------



## baileybubs

Poor you mrs d! At least I only get IBS when I'm not pregnant and can take buscopan, that must be really hard every day too! And headaches on top!! Maybe have a look at what foods might be triggering it if it is IBS? Do you eat anything the same every day? Like toast maybe? 

Glad you are getting those bloods then Cheryl! Did you know when you ovulated then? If I go by lmp my EDD is 9th July but if I go by what I thought was ovulation then 11th, however, if I was right about O day then my eggy had to have lived for 3 days! So I think I'll get put back more when I have my dating scan. Suppose it depends on how quickly it implanted though.


----------



## baileybubs

I was going to say the same as mrs d about your camera ttc lol!! Can't wait! Yeah I can see why you want to wait then, I'm just mega impatient lol! All of my BFPs have been 12dpo or after though coz any month I tested earlier was a no go month anyway. At least you know it won't be a squinter but a nice clear thick line!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I was just thinking about that too bailey and yes I think it's bread :( I love bread, bugger

I was totally confused with my dates too, they went by lmp with me and I o'd a week late according to my opks, so I wasn't surprised when at my 7 week scan they said that I was only 6 weeks but then I measured 11 weeks at my 11 week scan and 12 weeks at my 12 week scan so I seem to be a week ahead of when I o'd :shrug:


----------



## MrsDuck

But I like squinters ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> But I like squinters ;)

he, he...i don't care as long as there is a second line. If not, at this point, i think i will be sad


----------



## baileybubs

Lol squinters are fun mrs d I admit lol!

Yeah it's bread for me and I love bread too :-( is not too bad with wholemeal, and even these 50/50 ones seem to be ok, but I love things like tiger bread and French baguettes :-( maybe cut out bread for a week and see if it stops it. 

Yeah I ovulated a week later last time too but they only put my EDD back 3 days with the scan so I'm guessing implantation plays a big part.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw ttc I'm keeping everything crossed for you Hun, I'm telling you November is a lucky month for this thread, I had my words with the universe and it seems to have listened (and started with me just to be funny lol!)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun I really hope it is a bfp xx

Oooh I'm bailing out, I'm off to watch I'm a celeb :) (hubby is currently saying 'oh no not that shite again' haha)


----------



## MrsDuck

We eat the sour dough bread which is brown, but it is crusty so it could be down to its consistency??


----------



## baileybubs

Lol my df loves it mrs d! But I'm bailing out too coz I'm off to bed, I wanted to watch I'm a celeb but I'm just too tired to stay up til 10.30 lol! Night ladies!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah could be mrs d, I find crustier breads worse, but they are the tastiest!


----------



## MrsDuck

Night night xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

my chances just seem so much better this cycle because of the femara and hcg trigger


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Lol my df loves it mrs d! But I'm bailing out too coz I'm off to bed, I wanted to watch I'm a celeb but I'm just too tired to stay up til 10.30 lol! Night ladies!

night night!


----------



## Espero

ttcbabyisom said:


> Espero said:
> 
> 
> Ladies....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> BFP!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:
> 
> I took a cheapie last night and thought I could see a faint positive, but then I thought - nah, cheapie evap line and anyway you're early. Took a CB Digi first thing this morning and - Pregnant, 1-2. :cloud9:
> 
> Trying to work out how to post a pic - will upload asap.
> 
> I'm so happy I'm actually up an' attem ON A SUNDAY MORNING!
> 
> Espero
> 
> this is the BEST news i've heard all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks honey - you next! :hugs: xxx


----------



## fletch_W

Tawn you just made me major freak out. Multiples would be awesome although hubby would be seriously scared haha just at the thought f having more than one new born xx


----------



## Tawn

Hahah Fletch, that wasn't me! That was Bailey! So if you get twins you can't blame me for that one :winkwink: What time is your appt today hun? Please update us when you can!

TTC, ooohhh such great symptoms! I am SO hopeful it is a bfp waiting for you rather than progesterone symptoms. :hugs: Wednesday! I don't know if I can wait that long!!!! :)

MrsD, sorry you are in pain hun! I don't think I ever had that tbh? I don't remember poo pain at all until AFTER the birth haha. I cannot believe you are an onion! Time is FLYING! 

Cupcake, I hope you are able to figure out whatever feeding/sleeping plan works best for you, DH and Zach! It sounds like he is a hungry baby :) I obviously have no sleep tips as Madison was born without a need for it from day one, but I do know I would maybe suggest waiting to think about night weaning at all until you get past the 4 (and maybe even the 6) month growth spurts. I remember for Madison, the 4 month growth spurt was INSANE, she literally outgrew all of the clothes we brought with us on our trip to America overnight, it was that intense. Plus he really seems to figure these things out well himself, clever cookie! So maybe test the waters to see if he will settle without the bottle now but if he's drinking the whole thing he might just need it, IDK? Good luck hun!

Cheryl, how you feeling hun? Have you gotten your blood test results yet?

Espero, has the news sunk in for you yet?!

Sath, you've been quiet! Hope all is OK! Are you still in the TWW? Sorry I can't recall! If so, fingers so tightly crossed for you!

Bailey, yes, naptimes are a whole different beast aren't they! I'm surprised Emilia only does 30min naps, she's such a good sleeper I (enviously) imagined 2-3 hour stretches hahahahahahahah. Is she getting ready to crawl yet? Madison is up fully on her hands and knees rocking! She is trying to move her hands to start crawling forward but then face plants, bless her :)

Stepson is doing OK, thanks for asking. He's had another few major incidents, it is pretty exhausting to deal with all of that on top of the Madison sleep training. He stole £75 from me last week by using my credit card on his tablet computer his grandparents gave him. :( We really don't have any spare money right now as it's all going towards bills and immigration stuff, so it is actually a big blow and really hurt my feelings that he did it on purpose (he said he didn't think I'd have any way of knowing)....And then when we told his mum that he was grounded for stealing that much money her response to him was "OOPS! Oh well!" With a smile in her voice. She just so doesn't care about parenting him at all anymore, it drives me crazy! I will be so happy once we get past this stage, that reflux and colic/needy baby 6 months were killer and with a special needs pre-teen on top I am knackered!!

Oh and I wanted to ask you, how is Emilia doing with BLW? I'm trying my best with Madison, and she loves feeding herself just as much as she loves the ease of the purrees I make her, but I am really struggling with the confidence to stick with it when she chokes/gags. :( I HATE it! Yesterday she bit off 2 pieces of banana at once and then kept gagging on one and as soon as she got it up the other would get in the way and knock it back. I tried to let her deal with it as I didn't want to stick a finger in and make it worse, but it stressed me out. Any tips!? You seem to be doing AMAZING with BLW!


----------



## Espero

Hi Tawn,

Yes and no really - I get that I'm pregnant, I just don't get that *I'm *pregnant, if that makes any sense? :haha:

Already making excuses though - "Decaff? Who are you and what have you done with the Real Espero....?" etc. Going to be even worse when I don't drink at the weekend - I think I'll be "on antibiotics" for the foreseeable future. 

How's you honey?

Espero xx

ETA: Sorry to hear about the problem with the tablet - can you not get a refund from your carrier? I've heard of them doing that before when children have gotten hold of parents iPads, etc xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Aw Tawn big hugs :hugs: I feel it for u it's hard enough with a baby without stepson stealing from u. X

Espero yip everyone always guess when u say ur on antibiotics..x

Hey cupcake :wave:

Mrs d:) 

Fletch please update us when u can Hun..x

Bailey yeah Emilia seems to be doing good with weaning..x

Got my bloods she said it wud take a wk I'm so shocked at this. Oh and Leo thinks we are killing him at every feed as we are going from purée to lumpy it's awful. X


----------



## Espero

Oh Lawd... Midday caffeine deprivation just kicked in. It is a physical effort to lift my wrists high enough to use the keyboard. :sleep:


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,
Been at work today then tried to nap when I got home and failed and just been naughty and gone to KFC lol!

Espero I allow myself 1 cup of coffee or a couple of cups of tea a day or every couple of days Hun, cutting it out totally if you used to have a lot will give you headaches. 
I'm still shocked sometimes about myself being pregnant lol, it's hard to imagine before you feel movement and the bump isn't it?

Tawn lol no Emilia is not a good napper at all, never really has been but I think I should have made her nap in her cot sooner. Df used to be terrible for letting her nap in her bouncy chair when I was trying to stop her doing that! 
As for the BLW I just let her get on with it, I do get freaked out sometimes but I try and not focus too much on her (sounds strange I know!) but if I'm just say directly watching her every little thing panics me. I give her all sorts too these days, it's really helping her pincer grip I think, coz it's not just easy hold foods I give anymore. 
I'm sorry bout your step son Hun, as espero said can the money not be refunded? Stupid bio mum and her reaction!! Bet you can't wait til she's no longer around to make stupid comments!

Cheryl one week is good for bloods, they usually take 2 from my doctor lol! Although I've never had bloods to check for hcg.


----------



## Espero

Hi BB,

I still don't get it - although my :holly: are absolutely killing me and I have heartburn radiating from my kneecaps.

I've never actually gotten to the bump stage - but very hopeful this time. Been very good about my meds, losts lots of weight, not smoking - my only ongoing vice was coffee but I've knocked that on the head now as well. It's fine because this time of year everywhere is selling deeelishus hot chocolate - I had a gingernut hot choc this morning... :happydance:

How's things with you m'dear?


----------



## baileybubs

Ouch heartburn so soon, what a pain espero! Have you got any MS yet? 

I'm good, just super tired and feeling icky most of the time!


----------



## Espero

No MS - and to be honest I'm always prone to heartburn. Comes as one of the many joys of taking high-dose Metformin! :haha:

I feel like my sense of smell is picking up. It could be all in my head but I swear smokers smell awful to me - and I'm an ex-smoker!

Icky... I love that word. Have you tried ginger or peppermint? xx


----------



## baileybubs

No I have some peppermint tea I might try tomorrow. Only 4 and a half weeks til my scan woohoo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for only 4 weeks til your scan :)

Sorry about your heartburn espero :( smell is definitely one of the first things that gets heightened

I've just measured my waist and it's 2 inches bigger than this time last week, if it continues to grow at this rate I'm going to be huuuuuuge


----------



## baileybubs

Lol mrs d I already look well preggo with the bloat, I daren't measure my waist! 

How have you been today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I've just looked at your chart and wow another temp rise, I really hope this is the month :) 

Fletch any developments?

Tawn I'm sorry you are still having issues with ss, I'm sure things will improve once you get to the states, I bet you can't wait

Cheryl sorry your bloods are going to take a week, but I'm glad everything is going well.

I'm loving all the tickers :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha, I wasn't particularly skinny before getting pregnant I had a 29" waist, last monday I measured for the first time and I was 38" and tonight I'm 40" eeek! 

I'm good thanks, just been visiting nan as she's on her own at the moment and she decided to play up and refused to eat anything and then forced herself to be sick aaaaaaagh! I don't know how you work with old people, I'd go mad having a whole ward like her


----------



## baileybubs

Aw don't worry mrs d, I currently weigh exactly what I weighed when I got pregnant with emilia. My body just always goes back to this weight, whether I gain or lose it soon goes back to this lol! And your baby's probably going through a growth spurt!

Oh how frustrating mrs d! I don't work with old people at the mo (well there's my volunteering but I've called them today and told them I can't do it anymore, too busy and too pregnant lol!) but I used to work with one lady who, bless her, used to continually ask for a cup of tea even when she had one. One day she had a "clear" day (she had dementia) and she said to me "I know there's something wrong with me, I know I keep asking for the same thing but it's not what I mean and I can't help it", absolutely broke my heart! 
Must be even harder going through that kind of thing with a member of your family. Do you still make her the coconut cakes?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I'm not bothered about putting on weight, I just cant believe how quickly my belly is growing :) 

Yes I still make coconut cakes for her, in fact the past couple of times I've measured out the ingredients and got her to do it, to keep her active, she seemed to enjoy it. Dementia is a horrible illness, luckily she is still not too bad, it's just like having a naughty toddler that plays up continuously


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yeah it's amazing how quick the bump grows once it becomes obvious lol, looking forward to having a bump again lol!

Aw that's great that she enjoys helping, great way to keep we active I agree. A lot of people tend to do things for older adults rather than assist them to do it themselves and help them keep their independence.


----------



## MrsDuck

Did you miss your bump once you had Emilia?


----------



## baileybubs

Not initially but after the first month or so yeah really did. I never thought I would either! Think when you are pregnant the hormones and discomfort cloud everything else don't they, got all that to look forward to again lol! But gonna try and savour the moments more this time, especially as it's actually flying by! Having Emilia is making this pregnancy seem so much quicker lol! I'm almost 7 weeks already!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d I miss my bump. I miss rubbing it and Zach responding with a nudge or a kick to it, and I miss feeling him move and him being all mine. I don't miss being too uncomfy to sleep or backache etc tho!


----------



## MrsDuck

Right I'm going to make sure I make the most of my bump then :) 

Time seems to have slowed down now, maybe it will speed up more once I know if it's a girl or boy :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I think that bit between 12 week scan and 20 weeks can seem long coz you are sort of "phew all is ok" but then "right now I want to know what gender!". After the 20 week scan to mid third tri went slow for me, coz there's nothing goes on, very few MW appointments, no more scans, just a growing bump lol! Which of course you don't see the real difference in yourself coz it's you that's growing lol! To everyone else though you'll seem to grow overnight.
I'm excited for all that. I'm trying not to wish time away but I really can't wait to be out of this first tri. 
I nearly told my boss today. They sent me out on a long walk pushing a wheelchair and it was knackering. I wish they knew coz they wouldn't have sent me but I don't want to tell until my boss has put my new shifts on the rota for January. Is that silly?


----------



## MrsDuck

No not silly at all, I was 15 weeks before I told my work. You don't want to jeopardise your shifts for January 

Now til Christmas should go quickly so you'll be out of the first tri and I'll be at v-day whoo hoo


----------



## Leinzlove

Hope it goes quickly for the both of you. However, not for me! I'm not ready for Zoela to turn 1. (exactly 3 weeks after Christmas)

I miss my bump, too! However, I miss feeling baby move the most.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi leinz! Can't believe how soon Zoela turns 1! Happy anniversary by the way Hun! Hope you have a lovely celebration!

Yay mrs d not long til V day!! 

I'm hoping my boss doesn't bother about me not telling her, usually we tell straight away coz of the work we do.


----------



## cupcake1981

Wow Leinz can't believe Zoela is almost 1. Time flies so fast in baby land.

Bailey I tried giving Zach a dummy at 3:30 and he fussed a bit but went back to sleep! Did the same at 5 and he then went to 7 so he went 11-7 without a feed! Yippee!! Still tired from battling to get him to settle with the dummy but hoping it only takes a couple of days for him to learn there's no bottle now so no point in waking! Fxd!

It's Zachs first swimming lesson today, so excited!!


----------



## baileybubs

That's great news cupcake. I didn't know Zach took a dummy, as much as I'm not looking forward to the battle to take it away in future I'm thankful for it at the mo lol! Soon you'll find that if he wakes as soon as you pop the dummy in he'll settle. Me and df are trying at the moment to remember that just because she may wake up or is moving a lot doesn't mean anything and to ignore her unless she's screaming. Sometimes df hears her banging against the cot and gets up to go to her but I think that makes her wake up properly so we need to just focus on when she's crying and otherwise leave her.

Df is in the dog house this morning, I was just going through our money and making sure all bills are covered etc, and noticed that when df paid for petrol on my card the other day it was more money than we'd put in (meaning he'd bought fags) which has really annoyed me! I know it's only £4 but it's the principle, my maternity pay finishes in 2 weeks and it's coming up to Christmas so we need to be very careful, he gets his £20 every week plus his tips (which can also be another £20) so I figure that's plenty of money for his fags and then more to spare for whatever he wants so think he's just taking the mick spending more when I don't get a penny to spend on myself! So he's just run me a bath and is folding laundry in an attempt to sweeten me up I think!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he does have a dummy since about 3 weeks! Not all the time but he seems to like it more and more! I'm hoping last night wasn't a fluke and we can make it the pattern now, gonna have to feed in more of a schedule in the day to ensure he gets all his bottles in then and doesn't need the 4am one.

Urgh men and money. Hubby really annoyed me the other day, his mum has a bad back and was saying about how she is going to a chiropractor now and how expensive it is, and he turned round and offered to pay for some sessions for which we definitely can't afford with me on mat leave! I had to justify why Zach needed the footmuff for his cat seat the other day, and I'm still waiting for the bunch if flowers you're supposed to get from ur hubby when you give birth to his child, let alone a present! I went mad, his parents can afford it themselves and if anyone should help them pay for it it's his sister whose a surgeon!! They are all crap and thoughtless with money Hun!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Leinz that has gone quickly I can't believe zoela is almost 1

Cupcake yay for Zachs first swimming lesson today and for last nights success without a bottle

Bailey and cupcake boo for your men being crap with money, mine just goes out any buys whatever he wants when he wants it too, whereas I always think now do I really need that


----------



## baileybubs

Men eh ladies? Can't live with them can't live without them lol! It's a good job I'm overly cautious though coz if I wasn't we'd never pay our bills lol!
My df makes stupid statements like that, MIL bought 3 games for the twins birthday and of course as there's 2 of them she said do we want to buy one and just need to get another, so he said yes! Well you know me, I'm a bargain hunter and an ebayer, we now owe his mum £15 for this game whereas I could have got it for well cheaper! Grrrr! 

Ooooh let us know how the swimming goes cupcake! We are hopefully going next week (we keep saying this!). I hope it wasn't a fluke last night too Hun, I don't think so though, but if he does end up having a feed don't worry too much, Emilia still needed one every now and again when nothing else would settle her. We just always tried to settle her any other way we could before getting a bottle. 
Oh and don't start me on the present/flowers for giving birth, I got nothing too, despite hinting profusely beforehand and for weeks afterwards and even said "you never even said thank you for giving birth to your daughter or even bought me anything" and he said "I will I will and I am thankful" and that was it, still nothing! 

Mrs d it's annoying isn't it that they can do whatever willy nilly when we have to think twice isn't it? 
Any house news?

Oh cupcake whilst I remember, how are you finding having to style your hair every day now with the bob? I'm seriously thinking of doing it this week too! Sick of it looking like a rats nest and not bothering.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not holding my breath that my hubby will buy me anything either, but we shall see.
Nope no news on the house front but we have a viewing tomorrow so fingers crossed. Unless we get a cash offer tomorrow then there is no chance of it completing this side of Christmas :( 

I really don't know what to go with my hair either, it desperately needs highlighting but hubby doesn't want me to whilst pregnant :(


----------



## cupcake1981

I think he enjoyed it! He didn't cry anyway and even got dunked under water! A faff getting yourself and a baby dried after swimming but it's worth it if he enjoyed it and my mum came to help today.

I reminded him the other day that he had promised me something sparkley when the baby was born (not that I really need it but some flowers would have been nice!) and he said he thought he got me a charm for my pandora, i had to remind him that that was for my birthday.

Bailey re my hair, I only wash it twice a week ish, and it takes about 15 mins to blow dry it. Then between washes I pin my fridge back and use dry shampoo etc.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm glad he enjoyed it :)
What if they have an accident in the pool? :blush: 

I wish I could leave mine but I must sweat a lot during the night so it needs washing each morning or else it looks really greasy :(


----------



## Espero

I'm with you on that one hun - my hair can't be left for longer than a day between washings or I look like I've dipped my head in a fryer. Horrid.

I decided to let my boss know as I'm probably going to be scanned at 6-7 weeks, then again before the 12 weeks - just waiting for a call back from the RM clinic at the Royal Berkshire. He was hilarious - really excited for us. He didn't get my Dr Who joke though. (How am I like Dr Who...?) :sulk:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw so glad he had such a good time! Were you nervous when you dunked his head? 

Oh poop mrs d I'm sorry it's not looking good for a move before Christmas, fingers crossed for that cash buyer!!

I wash my hair twice a week too but it's the waviness and frizz that will be my problem. I'll have to straighten it again every day which I'm not sure I'll have time for and then it will just be a mess that can't be put in a pony tail lol!


----------



## baileybubs

That's good news espero, glad they are looking after you Hun! What's your EDD?


----------



## MrsDuck

Espero that's great I loved all my scans :)


----------



## Espero

BBs: EDD is July 30th - which is freaky as I was born on the 28th and my mother was born on the 29th! Going to be an expensive month for everybody now :haha:

MrsD: I'm both really looking forward to it and absolutely dreading it. Both of my MMCs were picked up by ultrasound - one at 12 weeks and the other at 10 weeks. Still, have new meds now, things will be fine. They will be fine, they will be fine... [-o&lt;

How are you guys?


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d they wear a swim nappy and then an over nappy made if wetsuit material over that!

Well he's in bed asleep, bathed and fed by 6:30pm so it's knackered him out!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey the instructor dunked the babies!

Espero both my Mcs were missed ones picked up on scans. Hugs Hun, I known hard and unbelievably nervewracking scans are after mmc. You will be 3rd time lucky like me x


----------



## Espero

Evening ladies,

Can you guys _please _help me stop stressing? Just got a barely noticeable pos on a Sainsbury's test - like practically negative. I have drunk approx 2l of liquid today and my pos was from FMU - but I still feel scared. Should I....? :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Espero don't panic Hun and put the tests away!! Repeat after me "I will not pee on any more sticks".
They are rubbish at measuring progression Hun, you've drink loads of water, it's not FMU and tests are different even within the same brand. Don't worry at all Hun, a pregnancy test is only designed to measure whether or not you are pregnant not how far along you are so please please don't take that test to mean anything. In fact I think I said the same thing to cupcake when she got her BFP with Zach if my memory serves me right. 

Just take a deep breath, wooosaaaaa (if you've seen bad boys 2 you know what that means) and try to relax and take it easy Hun :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Plus there's no such thing as practically negative Hun, a positive is a positive Hun  try not to worry I know it's hard but don't be scared, it will all be ok and it doesn't mean anything xxxx


----------



## Espero

BBs, I think I love you. Thank you hun :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## cupcake1981

Listen to bailey she's very wise espero.

Yeah put the tests away. Have faith in your baby and being 3rd time lucky x


----------



## MrsDuck

You said the same thing to me too bailey when I was stressing about exactly the same thing. Espero everything is fine honestly and like bailey says stop poas it will stress you out

Oh ok cupcake, so even if he does poo it's safely contained :) 

Yay for tiring him out, I hope he sleeps like a log :) 

Well I got to my nans tonight and there was sick everywhere, my aunt had bought her chocolate and she'd been stuffing her face with it and then been ill. I swear do I really need this aaaaargh!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yep the swim nappies are just like regular nappies. He poops in the morning so hopefully well avoid a swimming poo lol! 

Oh mrs d your poor nan and poor you having to deal with that.

Well I dunno about swimming tiring Zach out, I'm zonked!!! Off to bed! X


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Espero don't test I've been testing for 3 wks and my tests are really dark now but it makes me worse squinting at tests.x

Cupcake I'm glad Zach liked his swimming Hun. Xx

Bailey how u feeling? I'm so para about this pregnancy I really want everything to be ok. X

Mrs d sorry u had to deal with the sick at ur Nan's x


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d that's horrible about your nan, is there no one else that can help out? Coz it's not gonna be too long until you won't be able to. 

Cupcake how did Zach sleep last night? 

Cheryl I'm feeling sick on and off and very tired, but otherwise ok. I'll be so glad once this first tri is over. I'm trying not to worry though and just focusing on everything else so I don't think about it too much! 

Espero how are you feeling today? Have you heard from the RM clinic yet?


----------



## cupcake1981

He did about midnight to 6:30 this am :happydance:, and hubby did the late feed so I went to bed at 9:30 so got good sleep!

Yippee!! 

Gonna carry on with this then in a month or so try and ween him off the late one to lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great cupcake, go Zach!

I've just been the doctors for my registration and they confirmed the pregnancy, like I didn't already know! And got me booked in with the midwife tomorrow. Also my bp was 114/70 yay!


----------



## Espero

Hi ladies,

Still feeling a bit shaky. And just had the internet cheapy tests that I ordered weeks ago delivered. *twitch*

How's everybody this morning?


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha bailey like you haven't poas enough to know you are preg! Good news on the bp! 

Yeah go Zach, little genius!!

Espero step away from the tests.....


----------



## CherylC3

Cupcake yeah for the good sleep xxx

Bailey thts great ur blood pressure is good and woohoo for ur mw appointment. X

Espero I did my last ic today at 24dpo lol don't do wot I did waste of sticks. X


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh ladies I feel so sick today! :sick: weird isn't it how I've never felt sick in pregnancy before? And you just know if the sickness goes away I will worry haha!


----------



## Espero

Okay... I may have broken and done one of the ICs. :blush:

I got a_ light _positive. Do you guys think this is normal? After a 1-2 week on CB digi on Sunday...?

I *promise* once I've tanned these five tests I won't do it again... :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Bad espero! I think a light positive is fine at the mo Hun, especially an IC, remember what IC stands for internet CHEAPY, cheap means it's not exactly accurate Hun. It's all fine, step away from the ICs!


----------



## Espero

I know, I'm ashamed. :shy: I just feel so nervous now - really scared of a chemical now. 

I'm genuinely really annoyed with myself - I was cool as a cucumber up til yesterday. I really really wish I hadn't been such a prat as to test last night. :growlmad:

How are you feeling my lovely?


----------



## cupcake1981

Must be a boy bailey, the sickest among us have all had boys!


----------



## cupcake1981

Espero I still have my ICs from my pregnancy with Zach. At 14 dpo which I guess you roughly are at 4 weeks preg mine were light to medium. Stop testing. Will your go do betas?


----------



## CherylC3

Yip must be a boy bailey x

Espero mines were light when I got my 1-2 x

Cupcake how u doin Hun. X


----------



## SATH

Hi all, sorry ive been mia for my whole 2ww just been on a downer so if nothing positive to say i might as well keep my mouth shut! 

How is everyone. All you bump ladies how are you feeling? Not long till mrs d scan and we can all know pink or blue cant wait.

Im starting new cycle new positive attitude gonna try clomid 1 more try but gonna check oh onboard otherwise not putting myself through it.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sath, we're always here to chat and listen if you feel down, don't feel like you have to stay away coz your on a downer, we're here to help cheer you up! But loving the new positivity! PMA all the way Hun! As AF arrived then?

Espero don't worry hun, I only got my first BFP at 3 weeks + 6 and it was light, don't e annoyed with yourself coz I even still tested for about 5 days after my firt BFP, mainly coz I didn't believe it lol!! It won't be a chemical Hun, just keep the faith and don't stop believin' (cheesey song titles but I find it useful to be cheesey and annoyingly peppy lol!)

Cupcake and Cheryl I was thinking that myself about sickness and boy coz you two had it, and we all think mrs d is team blue too. Also perhaps my first pregnancy was a girl too and this is why this pregnancy feels different. I'm spotty on my face too which I don't remember being last time. Craving savoury stuff more now too, particularly cheese but then again I was already a cheese addict haha!

Mrs d how are you today?


----------



## MrsDuck

Saaaaaath! Great to have you back. I have been stalking your chart will you've been away, so sorry for today's dip :( it is still far above your base line so could there still be a chance of it increasing again tomorrow? I'm loving your positive attitude for your next cycle if the witch bitch arrives, you really deserve a bfp xxx
Was the clomid really horrible to take? 

Bad espero no more peeing on sticks it only increases your stress, I'm sure everything is going to be fine, my hpts were still really light at 14 dpo too. Ics are crap at progression, it depend on how much ink have been loaded and the sensitivity isn't always the same coz they are cheap. When are you at the drs? 

Whoo hoo cupcake, looks like you've cracked this sleeping business :) 

Bailey I think a boy too, that sickness lasted 6 weeks for me, I hope it doesn't last tat long for you

Cheryl any sickness for you yet?


----------



## MrsDuck

I agree with bailey sath no need to stay away, we can cheer you up if you are feeling down :) 

I'm good thanks bailey, no nan visiting for me tonight so I can relax tonight at home :)


----------



## SATH

Thanks girls. 

Bailey sorry to hear ms is kicking in. I really think boy for you this time. 
Mrs d have you told everyone now? I cant wait for your scan i'll be away but I will be logging on to find out.

Its such a treadmill being ttc one min im fine the next im sobbing screaming mess. I'm so sick of myself. Got our group ivf meeting next week so maybe that will help but we're getting close to giving up or at least oh is.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's sooooo stressful sath, we all totally understand how emotional it all gets and how you feel like giving up so we are all here for you :hugs: I hope your group session goes really well :) 

Oooh Canada isn't far away now, I hope the change of scenery really helps and I hope you make a holiday baby :) 

Yup most people know about baby now and I can't really hide it well now either haha


----------



## SATH

Cant wait for Canada its gonna be bloody freezing. How did you cope mrs d all that time when you were having treatment and couldnt ttc i dont know how you did. Sounds like we need a new bump pic. The clomid was ok just gave me hot flushes at night and flared my ibs but thats it really.

Anyone watched witches of east end im loving it reminds me of charmed.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Sath it must be so hard Hun, hopefully the trip to Canada will help, a change of scenery is always good Hun. 
I've not watched witches of east end but I used to love charmed! 

Mrs d yay for everyone knowing. We are hoping to do a Christmas announcement on Facebook (obviously assuming all is ok at the scan). Only 4 and a half weeks til the scan woohoo!


----------



## MrsDuck

Have you got your thermals? I bought m&s ones which had a fleece lining and I had boating ones for Norway but the m&s ones were much better.
Have you got any plans for what you are going to do or just play it by ear?

It was tough and I cried a lot and considered putting treatment on hold :( 

Haha I just sent a bump pic to mil

Nope I haven't seen either of them sorry :( I'm a vampire diaries fan :) 

I still haven't mentioned anything on fb and not sure I will until baby arrives. I think there will be a few shocked people on fb when I do haha

Wow only 4 weeks til your scan :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I do love how you can send MIL a bump pic, that's lovely, my MIL isn't interested as much, or at least if she is she's not saying so. I don't get his family they don't express emotions or feelings lol! The only thing she has said (to me, not including the one text) is "well it will be double nappies soon" that's it lol! Me and my SIL think they are more interested in their other son and his wife than in us haha! She says that when she had the twins MIL was the same, didn't seem interested, so at least it's not just me! 

I've got a lot of extended family on fb that I probably only see once or twice a year so that's why we're keen on an fb announcement. Plus it means I don't have to actually talk to the annoying ones haha! I'm so nice aren't i?!

Can you believe it was 3 weeks ago I found out! I'm 7 weeks already, this is flying by!!


----------



## CherylC3

Sath don't u dare stay away again we want to hear ur worrys Hun we are here for u... :hugs:

Mrs d no sickness yet today I've had nausa 2 or 3 times but thts about it..x

Bailey 4 wks I hope it flys by a Xmas announcement will be lovely..x

Found out one of my friends is 12 wks me and my cousin were dying to say to her about us being pregnant too but I'm waiting on my scan. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah mil likes to be kept up to date but then this sproglet will be their first grandchild 
I think your mil is just plain rude, leave her out of updates and I bet she'd kick off

Haha I don't blame you doing a FB announcement then

You were really sick with Leo weren't you Cheryl so maybe this one will be a girl??

I can't remember if you said you told your cousin about you??


----------



## MrsDuck

Today was the first day I dug out my scarf and my knee high boots, it's definitely getting colder


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc happy birthday, I hope you are having a good one :)


----------



## SATH

Ive got m&s thermals so sounds like i'll be cosy. I love vampire diaries sad one last night do you watch the orginals too getting really in to it.

Thanks Cheryl how are you keeping.


----------



## MrsDuck

You'll be lovely and snug in those, have you got skiwear to take? Oooh and crampon spikes for your boots? 

I know I cried my eyes out at VD last night :( no I haven't seen the originals, what station is that on? I just love Ian Somerhalder yumm


----------



## baileybubs

Was Ian somerhalder in Lost? If it's the guy I'm thinking about then he is yummy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's awesome about your RL bump buddies Cheryl! I'm secretly hoping someone I know will be too (my cousins gf is same as me 7 weeks but I've never met her and she lives miles away!).


----------



## SATH

Yep bailey thats the one. He is sooo tasty. Its on syfy straight after vd its def worth watching if you like vd. 

I need to get some spikes for my boots been snowing there this week. Not long to wait. I should ov just before so will make the 2ww go quicker


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that's him bailey but he's much scrummier in vampire diaries :)
I only have freesat so I don't think I get it :( 

We poo pood the grips but actually ended up wearing them a lot

That's the perfect time to go so that you forget about the tww


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I've never seen vampire diaries.. Yeah my cousin knos she's a wk ahead of me yeah I was ill with Leo so so sick. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Two of hubby's cousins are also pregnant, one of which is due the same time as me but they are in the uk

That will be lovely Cheryl having a bump pal :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno I got angry with hubby today he said to me yeah the 3 of u are pg but wots the chances of the 3 of u having the babies meaning one of us will miscarry I totally snapped at him. I'm worried enuf. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Nooooo I can't believe he actually said that :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh my god!!! I can't believe he said that to you!! How insensitive!! I'm shocked that he'd say that to you I really am!


----------



## fletch_W

Hi ladies. apologies for not coming on sooner. been a busy few days. The doc did a hpt and it was neg. so because she doesnt think its pregnancy, she refused to do a blood test after expressing my worry. she asked me to go back this monday and have a blood test if still no af. my next fs apt is thursday too so im mega stressed out this week. 

Cheryl i cant believe hubby said that!! 

How are you all doing?

ttc HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I kno he's a proper arse the now this morning he said to me so are u still pregnant?? Oh like I wouldn't tell him if I had list the baby oh I'm proper ragin at him u can tell he doesn't want this baby can't u?x


Aw no fletch :hugs: Hun hope u get to the bottom of this nothing worse than being in limbo xxxx

Hope all u lovely ladies are having a nice day xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I'm sorry fletch :hugs: 

Cheryl I don't know how you are putting up with him, you deserve a medal :hugs: 

I hope you are all well, I've got a craving for a maccy d :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno mrs d it's amazing how once u hav a baby u realise ur married to a total plonker


----------



## SATH

Cheryl OMG I cant believe he said that talk about dagger through the heart. You must be v v v patient! Think id clean the toilet with his toothbrush!

Mrs d tuck in


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I love that idea ;) 

Mmm I enjoyed my Big Mac and fries :) 

What saga is in store for me tonight at my nans I wonder??


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno sath he's a bugger lol..x

Mrs d hope u got on ok at ur Nan's. X

Been quiet in here tonight. X


----------



## MrsDuck

No dramas at nans tonight for once, phew :) 

I know, it is quiet, bailey must be at work ;) xx


----------



## cupcake1981

It is quiet in here without Bailey! Are you ok honey?

Zach is still not having a 4am bottle however is still waking up then and taking ages to settle with his dummy. I think I feel more tired than when I was getting up to do the night feed :sleep:. Have I tried to lose this bottle to soon if he's still waking for it? I know he can go 6/7 hours without a feed as he would sleep that long after his 7pm bottle if we let him, just doesn't seem to want to sleep after 4am!!

Cheryl I can't believe your hubby said that to you, what a douche.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thts good mrs d. X

Cupcake I remember that dummy run at 4am we actually went back to do a feed after a few weeks of the dummy thing then we just dropped it again wait till he's at the stage where it's the 5am chit chat. Xx


----------



## CherylC3

I'm at work started bleeding looks like this pregnancy is over :cry:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun no :( I really hope not, is it just a little? :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh no Cheryl!!!! Is it a lot or just spotting? I spotted at 7 weeks with Zach!


----------



## CherylC3

It seemed a lot seems to hav stopped I've called epu waiting on them to call back x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope everything is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## CherylC3

I've got a scan booked Monday at 10.20 and I've to call on an hour for my blood results x


----------



## cupcake1981

Hugs Hun, keep positive xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I hope it was just a little and all is ok Hun! Try to stay positive! Big big hugs xxxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad you don't have to wait too long til the scan, sorry you are going to have a shit weekend of worrying to wait though :( I hope your bloods are all nice and high to reassure you a bit. Have you had any more bleeding? xxx

Bailey how are you hun, you've been very quiet? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d, I'm fine thanks sorry I'm so quiet, I've been feeling a bit down and hormonal coz df can be a prat at times, also been feeling sick so just been resting more. I'm feeling much better this evening. How are things with you? Glad you enjoyed your Maccy d's yesterday!

Cupcake I'm sure Zach will get quicker at settling with just the dummy, just look out for hunger cues and see if you think he's still needing that 4am feed. Is he still getting the same amount of feed just more during the day now?

Cheryl what did your bloods result say? Hope you are ok Hun.

Espero how are you feeling Hun? 

Sath how's the prepping for canada coming along? When do you go again?

Tawn how are you Hun? How's Maddies sleep coaching coming along. I hope it's still working.

Amy I know you still stalk us, hope you and Emily are ok!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I hope you kick df's arse for whatever he's done xx

We've had a cash buyer offer on our house today so fingers crossed it all happens this time :)


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo that's awesome new mrs d!!! Fingers crossed!!

Oh you know my df he's just useless, just want him to show he cares a bit more you know. He's doing exactly what he did last time and just acting like I'm not pregnant, I know it's hard for them to understand coz they can't SEE the pregnancy yet but I can sure as hell feel it and a little tlc would go a long way lol! And of course it's made ten times worse by my hormones, I think that's what I hate most about the first tri, even worse than the sickness and fatigue, the horrible hormones!! 

On the bright side though 4 weeks today is my scan! I'm sure it will fly by!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo 4 weeks to go, 2 weeks Wednesday for me :) 

And it must be much worse this time around because you have Emilia to look after while you are tired and emotional. Not long to go til the second tri, I can't believe how much better I now feel compared to a few weeks ago


----------



## baileybubs

I think it's getting up at 6am with her that's doing me in lol! Today df got up with her (coz I made him!) and I feel much better today. My df said the phrase I hate most last night. He came to bed at 1.30am and woke me which I hate, so I asked him why he was so late and he said "I wasn't tired". Pees me off that I'm constantly tired and I'm getting up at 6am with Emilia 5 days a week coz he's working full time and I'm only part time and then he has the cheek to say he could stay up til 1.30am coz he wasn't tired! Bet he will be tonight after only 4 and a half hours sleep! 

Ooooh can't wait to find out the gender of the little duckling!!! Are you excited! Stupid question lol! Does dh want to know gender or does he not have a choice haha! 

Speaking of scans I don't know whether I want a normal dating scan or the NT scan this time. The only thing that makes me say that was how scared i was when they tested Emilia for Down's syndrome in the hospital. But then it's not conclusive is it and if I got a high risk result would I just worry throughout the rest of the pregnancy, coz I wouldn't risk having the amniocentesis. It's a tough one.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies

Mrs d yeah for the cash buyer fingers crossed it all gies thru. X

Aw bIley I hated tht when I was pg with Leo and I was so sick too..x

Well the dr never gave me my numbers just said your pregnant well I had guessed tht as I've peed on about 25 tests.. I've had more bleeding had some cramps and I hav told myself this baby isn't happening and I've lost it. I will be going on the pill enjoying Leo's Xmas his naming day his 1st bday and his family holiday and I will think about trying in 2015 I think this is for the best so lucky to hav my little man xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl, I hope that's not the case and that you get a nice surprise at your scan xxx

Bailey aaaaaagh your df :gun: you also have the blood test at the same time as the nt scan and if your risk is high you have the non evasive materniti21 or whatever it is, so lots of options before the option of invasive amnio 

Yeah hubby wants to know too, luckily ;) coz I was definitely finding out haha I can't wait :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm so excited for finding out mrs d xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Cheryl I really hope that's not the case for you Hun, keeping everything crossed for your scan on Monday Hun xxxxx

Ah I didn't know that mrs d. Coz I do worry about that trisomy 18 too, but then I think whether the worry is worth it? Argh it's so hard!


----------



## MrsDuck

And don't forget the nose bone. I think the need for the evasive amnio is more or less redundant now because of all the new blood tests etc that can be done


----------



## MrsDuck

Would you not worry more not knowing? I know I would. I didn't hesitate having the nt, but then if the outcome doesn't bother you then I guess you wouldn't bother having it :shrug:


----------



## baileybubs

Well that's why I didn't have it last time, because the outcome wouldn't bother me it was just that shock and scariness after being in labour and so exhausted and hormonal it was horrible. Whereas if I found out there may be an issue now it wouldn't perhaps be as hard to deal with. I don't know....the only outcome that would really worry me would be trisomy 18 or one like that because babies with trisomy 18 only live for a matter of days. But would you want to know that in advance? Because I still wouldn't terminate I don't think, I'd want my child to live for however long they may live. 
I think I'm convincing myself that I don't want it again here lol!


----------



## CherylC3

I never got it with Leo and I wouldn't next time either. Xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw hun only you can make that choice xx

I can't relax until after my 20 week scan, I just keep thinking what if. I have to stay positive and think all is going to be perfect and everything is where it should be and all growing as it should. I think that's why I am still keeping it as much as I can to myself. I'll be showing my bump off to anyone who will take notice after my scan haha


----------



## MrsDuck

Luckily both me and hubby wanted to know, I'm not sure what would have happened if one did and one didn't??


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> I never got it with Leo and I wouldn't next time either. Xx

OH NO Cheryl! I'm looking at your siggy and it's so sad. I'm so sorry honey! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I kno I got angry with hubby today he said to me yeah the 3 of u are pg but wots the chances of the 3 of u having the babies meaning one of us will miscarry I totally snapped at him. I'm worried enuf. X

i can't believe he said that, how horrible! :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm sorry the witch got you, I thought this was your month :(


----------



## SATH

Cheryl hun just logged in and saw you've had some bleeding I hope its stopped and you get to see a little heartbeat on mon. Thinking of you hun xxx

ttc sorry the witch got you too our bfp's are just round the corner...well they better bloody had be!

Have a good day everyone. Off to Manchester Christmas shopping x


----------



## AmyB1978

Hugs for everyone but especially for Cheryl, Sath, fletch, and TTC. 

Cheryl, I'm so so sorry, fingers crossed you see a heartbeat and get good news Monday. Your husbands comment is unacceptable, what an ass!

Sath, have fun on your trip!!! Maybe you will have a little Canada surprise!

Fletch, I can't believe they wouldn't do bloods!!! Wtf?!? Still no af? What's the plan for when you call on Monday?

Ttc, sorry the witch got you. :( what's the plan this cycle?

MrsD, any more word on the cash buyer? Fingers crossed for you! Can't wait until your scan... I still say boy! And we need a new bump picture. ;)

Bailey, remember sickness doesn't automatically mean boy... I puked the entire pregnancy with Emily! ;) I didn't do NT bloods but they did do a measurement and look for the nasal bone.. But they wouldn't have even done that had I not been having the scan anyway cause of being high risk. You just need to figure out what's right for you. Sorry you've been feeling sick and DF hasn't been too supportive. I think you need to start making him get up for the mornings more often, I'm sure the extra rest would help you feel better. I know the slower I could get up in the morning the less likely I was to actually puke. 

Espero, when do you see your Dr? Step away from the tests and try to stay positive, but I know how hard both those things can be!

Cupcake, I've always just let Emily feed on demand, including at night... If she wakes up I do nurse her but she does self soothe, sometimes, and other times she will nurse and then go back to sleep on her own. I sometimes worry, hell I often worry, if I'm making mistakes that I will "pay for down the road" but then I figure when it stops working we figure something else out! 

Tawn, how is everything? How's sleep training going?

I hope I've not missed anyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sath sorry the witch got you too and yes you are right your bfps are just around the corner :)
Enjoy your shopping trip :) is it 2 weeks until you go to Canada? 

Hi Amy hopefully things will start to progress on Monday but I think it's too late to be in for Christmas now boo. We had an open viewing lined up for today which had already been advertised for luckily so that is still going ahead later this morning so hopefully we will get more interested people from that, just in case ;) 

I'll take an updated bump pic tonight, promise :) 

Right I suppose I had better get my lazy bum out of bed and get the house ready

I hope you all have a lovely Saturday :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Cheryl keep thinking of you. How are you doing? xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm ok had bleeding fri and yest none today I've woke up today loaded with the cold and feel like I've got terrible morning sickness prob just nerves I've already prepared myself for the worse tomoro just confused why I'm so sick... Oh and I hav to go to hospital myself tomoro cos hubby's working and I need my mum to watch Leo so il hav to be super brave and not cry.

How are I lovely ladies doin?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry you are ill on top of all this :( I hope you get a lovely surprise at your scan tomorrow :hugs: what time is it tomorrow? 

It's been very quiet on here today


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

It has been quiet hasn't it, I've been so busy last couple of days, I seem to have had an energy spurt and have cleaned loads and been out walking loads. And then had lots if naps lol!

Cheryl I've got everything crossed for you that it's all ok tomorrow Hun, so sorry you are ill too and your hubby can't go with you :-( I hope he's being a little more caring about all this for you :hugs:

Mrs d how has your weekend been?

Cupcake how's Zach doing with the night feeds?

Amy hi Hun!! Always lovely to see you pop by Hun! Can't believe Emily is 10 months! She looks like such a bright little girl!

Sath how's things going Hun, what cd are you on? Counting down to your canada trip too!

Espero how have you been feeling Hun you've been very quiet.

Fletch how's it all looking Hun, I'm sorry the doctor wasn't any help to you. How were you getting along with seeing the specialist?

Tawn hope you and your family are well and that Maddie is doing well with the sleeping!

Hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my hubby's been great my scans at 10.20 tomoro il update as soon as I can..x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good Hun, I was worried about how he might be after that comment he made, glad he's looking after you Hun. Let us know when you feel you can Hun, we'll all be thinking of you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad he's being good to you Cheryl, and glad you don't have to wait all day for your scan. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good thanks bailey, just really tired, I feel like I'm back in the first tri

I went into town today and started my Christmas shopping yay
Oh and I bought myself a pair of new boots ;)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey I'm ok had bleeding fri and yest none today I've woke up today loaded with the cold and feel like I've got terrible morning sickness prob just nerves I've already prepared myself for the worse tomoro just confused why I'm so sick... Oh and I hav to go to hospital myself tomoro cos hubby's working and I need my mum to watch Leo so il hav to be super brave and not cry.
> 
> How are I lovely ladies doin?xx

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Cheryl. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh yay for new boots! I need some new boots too, mine have holes in which is annoying seen as MIL paid a fair bit for them last year, shouldn't have worn out just coz I wore them all winter really should they coz that's supposed to be the point of them! 

I'm shattered again now, I've had a nap today too. Could just go to bed but I think 7.30 is a wee bit too early.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I love your mood 'drunk' haha it sounds like you've had a great day :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc did you have a good birthday?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Hugs for everyone but especially for Cheryl, Sath, fletch, and TTC.
> 
> Cheryl, I'm so so sorry, fingers crossed you see a heartbeat and get good news Monday. Your husbands comment is unacceptable, what an ass!
> 
> Sath, have fun on your trip!!! Maybe you will have a little Canada surprise!
> 
> Fletch, I can't believe they wouldn't do bloods!!! Wtf?!? Still no af? What's the plan for when you call on Monday?
> 
> Ttc, sorry the witch got you. :( what's the plan this cycle?
> 
> MrsD, any more word on the cash buyer? Fingers crossed for you! Can't wait until your scan... I still say boy! And we need a new bump picture. ;)
> 
> Bailey, remember sickness doesn't automatically mean boy... I puked the entire pregnancy with Emily! ;) I didn't do NT bloods but they did do a measurement and look for the nasal bone.. But they wouldn't have even done that had I not been having the scan anyway cause of being high risk. You just need to figure out what's right for you. Sorry you've been feeling sick and DF hasn't been too supportive. I think you need to start making him get up for the mornings more often, I'm sure the extra rest would help you feel better. I know the slower I could get up in the morning the less likely I was to actually puke.
> 
> Espero, when do you see your Dr? Step away from the tests and try to stay positive, but I know how hard both those things can be!
> 
> Cupcake, I've always just let Emily feed on demand, including at night... If she wakes up I do nurse her but she does self soothe, sometimes, and other times she will nurse and then go back to sleep on her own. I sometimes worry, hell I often worry, if I'm making mistakes that I will "pay for down the road" but then I figure when it stops working we figure something else out!
> 
> Tawn, how is everything? How's sleep training going?
> 
> I hope I've not missed anyone!

Thank you so much Amy. I'm already cd5 and really happy about that. Get this show on the road. I started my femara/letrazole today so will do that until Thursday. Have my u/s next Tuesday, Dec. 3, to check my follies and if they are mature, i'll get my HCG trigger shot, then I will start back on my heparin injections Dec. 6 and progesterone Dec. 7 and CROSS FINGERS til test day of Dec. 16, hubby's birthday!!! and NO temping or OPK's this cycle, doc's orders, because they are UNRELIABLE. That will be weird for me but i already feel free knowing i will not be doing that this cycle. i just hate that i won't know the exact day of O this time. I know it will be about 36 hours after my HCG trigger so i might just manually put that on my chart so i can still have a countdown going.


----------



## MrsDuck

That's pants bailey, i know what's on your christmas list then ;) 
I'm a sucker for boots, these are a flat brown boot, fur lined that can be worn at full height as knee highs or folded down a bit to reveal the fur lining. Hubby made the comment 'they are nice' when I tried them on (he normally doesn't make a comment, even when asked) so I just had to buy them ;) 

I slept for 11 hours last night and got up and had breakfast with hubby, then he went to the boat for a couple of hours and I went back to bed for another hour


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Yeah, i'm not drunk today but HUNG OVER a little. He, he...we partied Friday and Saturday. it was fun! Now i'm back to sober Dani while on my fertility meds starting today. It's funny how i now have to plan my drinking around my meds. a lot less drinking for this girl each cycle and that's probably a good thing! I don't drink the 5 days while on my femara, it says you're not supposed to. Then i drink if i want to up until cd21 due to implantation possibilities each cycle but sometimes i stop before that because it's probably not a good idea to drink while doing the blood thinner injections. :haha:

My birthday was really good. Even though it started out sad with my BFN, i was showered with love at work with snacks and flowers and lots of cards. It was awesome. Then my hubby took me out to a nice steak dinner after work and we watched a really good movie when we got home. Now i'm 34 and really hoping i get my baby before i turn the dreaded 35 when they consider you "ama" at that point. Advanced Maternal Age. Yuck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc I'm sorry the witch got you, I thought this was your month :(

Me too MrsD...me too...


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I really hope it works for you and hubby gets the best birthday present :)


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d just remember (and I keep reminding df) that a pregnant woman uses more energy whilst she sleeps than any other person does whilst awake, so it's no wonder we are so tired lol!

Aw glad you had a good bday dani, and for worry that BFP is round the corner so I just know you will be a mum before you turn 35!


----------



## baileybubs

Deleted - ignore my inane ramblings lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies! 

How are we all today? 

Cheryl I'm thinking of you and I have everything crossed that all is ok for you :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

Why did you delete your post bailey, I read it but didn't have time to reply. All your points were valid Hun.

Cheryl thinking of you love xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just coz I thought I was moaning about df again lol! It sounded like I was madder at him than I was too lol, I just thought he was stupid to phone me and ask if he could go out then say he didnt even want to anyway he wanted to spend time with me, then why ask if he could go out?! Makes me laugh lol. I thought I was just rambling lol!

How are you and Zach today cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

What a plonker. He was just trying his luck. I have the same arguments with hubby about poker EVERY Friday night.

We're good, he self settled last night at 3:30 after refusing his dummy, and went through to 7! Hoping my persistence might finally be paying off!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning

Why do Mondays come around so quickly? Haha the weekend goes faster than 2 days during the week

Bailey you didn't need to delete your post, we all know what a plonker your df can be ;) 

Cheryl thinking of you today and really wishing for good news for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha cupcake great minds think alike ;) 

Glad zach is falling into a nice routing for you, I'm really hoping mine is a good sleeper :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's doing ok for the most part mrs d, last night was the best night so far, probably a fluke and I'll be back to trying to settle him for an hour again tonight! If you bottle feed the chances are you'll get a good routine going fairly quickly and baby will sleep for longer stretchs. 

Cheryl thinking of you love x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm sure it wasn't a fluke, you've cracked this sleeping routine :) 
Don't say that about the bottles now that hubby bought me the breast feeding kit haha

Cheryl I hope all went ok xx


----------



## baileybubs

It won't have been a fluke Hun I bet he's getting used to it and being in a pattern. 

Cheryl hope you are ok Hun xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies well I went and saw baby with heartbeat measuring 6 wks :)


----------



## Espero

Apologies for radio silence ladies, fell badly behind with Uni work and had a bit of a stramash. Better now, horrid assignment is behind me.

How are we all?

Cheryl, hope you're ok lovely xx


----------



## Espero

YAY!! 

I make can-can line for you:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Yay Cheryl that's fantastic!!! And that's about how far along you thought wasn't it?


----------



## CherylC3

Hey yeah lmp was 8 wks but she said cos of my long cycles 6 wks was right I'm in total shock. X


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm so happy for you Hun! What's your EDD then? 

Hi espero! :hi: I'm glad my uni days are behind me, 2 degrees and I still don't have anything to show for it lol!


----------



## Espero

Hi BBs! Two degrees? Wow, what did you study? I'm enjoying mine but because it's my first year I'm having to do a balanced study of all the social sciences, and I'm really not that interested in sociology or geography. I got completely overwhelmed last week - couldn't concentrate so fell behind. Meltdown two days from deadline. :wacko: All handed in now though.

I saw my Doctor this morning - she was amazing. I got a bollocking for not having my thyroid checked for about 18 months so have to get blood done tomorrow.

And I'm booked in for an early scan on the tenth! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Cheryl I am over the moon for you, that's fantastic news xxx

Bad espero, if you have thyroid issues you need to keep your thyroid checked every month during pregnancy

Well I've gone from nobody to buy my house to two lots of people and I'm now stuck who to go with, my head and my heart are telling me differently


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh same day as my gender scan whoo hoo espero I bet you are excited. Is it a private scan?


----------



## MrsDuck

I've just bought a Moses basket with rocking stand off a friend for £20, I'm collecting it tonight yay


----------



## CherylC3

Aw yeah Espero for the scan and thts great mrs d about ur house and Moses basket. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Yet Cheryl what a little miracle that baby is!!!


----------



## Tawn

Such great news Cheryl! So happy for you!


----------



## baileybubs

Espero glad you've finally handed it in! I hated deadlines and became a little blasé with mine and rushed sometimes! I have a bachelors in psychology and a masters in social work, but during my placement work I decided I dont want to be a social worker lol! I felt like all I was doing was being a gate keeper for resources and services and just policing who got help rather than being able to champion those who needed help. So now I aim to use my social work knowledge as an advocate for those who need services (mainly older adults, dementia patients and currently those with learning disabilities). Sadly when I finished my degree 2 years ago there were very few jobs and millions of applicants so I am now working as a support worker, a job which I love, but it's not what I want to do forever but they have been really accomodating with my pregnancy and now I am again lol! Career on the back burner lol! That was a long answer to your question wasn't it haha!!
Yay for your early scan but bad espero for not having your thyroid checked!!

Cheryl I bet you are over the moon now Hun! 

Mrs d yay for 2 buyers and the Moses basket what a steal!! Which buyer does your heart say go with, always go with your heart when it comes to life's biggest decisions I find. The head for all the little details. 

Cupcake when does Zach have his next injections? Can't be far off now! Time is flying!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi tawn :hi: how's things?


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay, Cheryl! So so so happy for you! <3


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies well I went and saw baby with heartbeat measuring 6 wks :)

Wow that's crazy. Yay!!! :happydance: So what happened here? You had a bleed and thought you were miscarrying but so far it doesn't look like it? AMAZING!!!


----------



## Espero

I'd definitely say go with your head Mrs Duck - or have you got a gut feeling about someone? Excellent news either way though. 

Scan will be NHS - insurance won't cover routine or reassurance scans, the meanies. :growlmad: Still, it's not like I pay for the insurance... :blush:

Just took a healthcare policy out for my Goddaughter actually - seriously peeved now though because after I've paid for a year's worth of her health cover her (usually skint) parents have spent about £500 on a games console... :dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Hi BBs! Two degrees? Wow, what did you study? I'm enjoying mine but because it's my first year I'm having to do a balanced study of all the social sciences, and I'm really not that interested in sociology or geography. I got completely overwhelmed last week - couldn't concentrate so fell behind. Meltdown two days from deadline. :wacko: All handed in now though.
> 
> I saw my Doctor this morning - she was amazing. I got a bollocking for not having my thyroid checked for about 18 months so have to get blood done tomorrow.
> 
> And I'm booked in for an early scan on the tenth! :happydance:

Woohoo for early scan!!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Next fri for the next jabs bailey, he'll be 13 weeks!!!! Time goes toooooo fast :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ugh, they've gone and messed with the site again and it's bright white for me. I don't even see the one it used to be...the purple one. Boo!


----------



## baileybubs

13 weeks already wow!! 

Has anyone else's bnb just changed back to that white theme for no reason?


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc choose the bnb extra option, it's not exactly the same as the old one but better than the white


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah mine has just changed, it's awful


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's better, thanks bailey


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've had a lovely day with df, very minimal sicky feeling and we've had a good laugh! All four of us (bailey included lol) were just sat on the sofa together, Emilia was trying to pull at baileys ears and giggling away. She's such an oddball my child she really makes me laugh! 

Has anyone got any tips on getting rid of dry skin on your head and dandruff? Mines been bad for ages and I don't want to use those strong smelly shampoos. Right along my hairline at the front it's so dry!! It's more like dry skin than dandruff but I also have dandruff too and had it since my pregnancy last time!! Don't know what else to do except try home remedies.


----------



## baileybubs

No worries mrs d, first thing I did lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Well my heart says go with the family but they are selling a flat, which they have buyers for, but it means another link in our chain that could potentially go wrong, but my head says don't be stupid go for the investor buyer who is cash so no survey or mortgage but at slightly less money. Well hubby wanted to go with he investor so I gave in

My Moses basket is fantastic I love it, I can't wait to use it :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mine is still just white like before? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Go to the drop down at the very bottom of the screen and change to bnb extra and it goes back to purple

Bailey glad you had a lovely family day out :) use baby oil on your head hun, that should do the trick


----------



## baileybubs

Did you not change it back to the old one after they made it white cupcake? I couldn't stand the brightness.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw well at least it's all sorted mrs d, new year new house new baby!

I'm gonna give the baby oil a whirl now when I have a bath thanks!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it works, I know my nan used to use it on my cousin and it worked a treat

I just hope we can get in before Christmas :)


----------



## baileybubs

It's worth a shot coz it's getting ridiculous, it's just gotten worse since having Emilia. Some things I read say don't wash your hair as often as it irritate the scalp, others say wash it daily to get rid of the dead skin! But if I wash it daily my hair will be like straw. Apparently it can be a fungal infection so maybe that's why it's so bad and persistent this time.

Aw do you think you'll manage to get in before Christmas then? My in laws still haven't got in theirs and they sold their house about 8-9 weeks ago!!! But it's something to do with the sellers solicitors taking forever and lost deeds (which have now been found). Hopefully yours will be far more plain sailing!


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope it works or at least improves it

Ours is quite easy, so in theory we could be in by Christmas as long as all the lawyers pull their fingers out and don't just sit on it


----------



## baileybubs

I hope not mrs d! Fingers crossed! 

I've put it on my scalp and I read online that if you leave it overnight and wash your hair in the morning it has time to condition your scalp so I'm giving it a go lol! My hair can't be any worse than it is now and it's always dry not greasy so I don't think the baby oil will be too bad with it.

Has everyone been watching I'm a celeb? What do we think of Vincent Simone's tight little shorts??


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha his little white ones, yup I saw it, the others didn't quite know where to look. Well they didn't leave much to the imagination did they

My friend said she only used the Moses basket a few times, do you think I should buy a new mattress for it?


----------



## baileybubs

They definately didn't leave much did they lol! He reminds me a bit of my df coz of his height and stature, and my df is confident like Vincent, but not thanh confident that he'd wear those haha!!

Well I bought a new one for Emilia and will be buying a new one for new baby as I know Emilia was sicky a couple of times and although it's been washed I don't wanna be obsessively sniffing it to see if it smells of sick lol! There's some nice quilted ones on eBay for £7.49. We got one last time and it was really nice.


----------



## MrsDuck

He'll be wearing a mankini next haha remember when cath bought her df a mankini? :rofl: 

Yeah you are right, for the sake of a few quid it's worth buying a new one


----------



## baileybubs

Haha yeah lol, I miss cath :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, I stalk her a lot to see how she's getting on


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Go to the drop down at the very bottom of the screen and change to bnb extra and it goes back to purple
> 
> Bailey glad you had a lovely family day out :) use baby oil on your head hun, that should do the trick

I tried the bnb extra and it's not the same, it's purple like the other one but with everything underlined and my User CP button is in a completely different place. Boo. Oh well, i'll just try to get used to it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah same here ttc but it's better than the harsh white screen


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Yeah same here ttc but it's better than the harsh white screen

true


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, how are we all?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm good ta, this week is dragging, roll on the weekend. How are you? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I'm good today thanks, Emilia went to bed later last night but still woke at 6am but was just wriggling and chattering so I left her and after half an hour she went back to sleep! Til 8am! So hopefully tonight she will stay up later again and fingers crossed she might stop waking at bang on 6am! I don't mind so much it's just that she ends up going to bed really early so I'm trying to shift her from 6pm-6am to 7pm-7am. We'll see!

We've just taken her swimming for the first time, she didn't like it! To be fair though she ha been awake for 2 an a half hours so maybe a little tired plus the baby pool was closed for 4-5 year old lessons so we were in the big pool and it wasn't very warm so she was shivering. 
Next week we are gonna go in the afternoon after her nap when the baby pool is open. 

Have you got anything planned for the weekend then mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

7 til 7 sounds better to me too ;) 
Aw poor little thing, so she's not a water baby then :( how does she like baths? 

I'm in London this weekend shopping yay :)


----------



## baileybubs

She loves her baths so I thought she'd love swimming but I think it was just too cold for her. Plus crankiness didn't help lol! 

Oooh shopping in London yay!! 

My scalp seems better by the way! Although I've not managed to wash the oil out properly lol, but that's ok it will come out. 

Oooh I'm dead excited, df has a job opportunity to be a junior sous chef and get £3k payrise! It's just difficult to travel to so he needs to get a moped which means we'll have to buy the moped and pay for his CBT but my brother has said he'll lend us the money til Jan-Feb so hopefully we'd have enough time to save and pay him back. Plus the food at this place is so much better, all this time I've been thinking I would be the higher earner (mainly coz chef jobs can be rubbish pay) and he's managed to get this opportunity! So cross your fingers it all works out for us coz it would be perfect timing!


----------



## baileybubs

Very quiet in here today lol! I can't sleep so having a nosey and I read that you can have the old bnb theme background back, just use the scroll down box in the bottom left corner and select bnb momtastic.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all?

Day is finally almost over. Tomorrow is my Friday due to Thanksgiving holiday Thursday. Yay! Today was very busy at work. I loved it. Makes the days go faster so i can get to my ultrasound quicker and get back to my 2ww! He, he...always wishing for time to hurry to my BFP!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh have a lovely thanksgiving to all our American ladies!!!

Ladies can you help explain something to me coz I'm confused and new to this motoring business.

If my df gets third party fire and theft on a moped does that mean that if he's in an accident that is deemed not his fault the other party's insurers will have to pay for damage to the moped? 
I ask because it's gonna cost £600-£700 to insure him on a moped fully comprehensive but just £340 for third party fire and theft. The bike is only worth £500 anyway so it's not worth paying almost the cost of the bike in extra insurance for fully comprehensive, if he has an accident and it's his own fault we may as well just pay the damages ourselves or scrap the bike and buy a new one for what the fully comp will cost. But just wanted to know if we'd be covered if someone else caused an accident (my brother was recently rear ended on his and the bike was written off so just wondering).


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

If someone else caused an accident their insurance would pay for repair it replacement of DFs bike x


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm glad your scalp is getting better bailey :) and yay for dfs potential new job, I hope he gets it :) 

I'll wish the time away with you ttc haha

Morning everyone :hi: 

I'm not loving pregnancy nips in maternity bras haha


----------



## baileybubs

I've had to put a maternity bra on today mrs d, they were already getting squished!

Thanks cupcake I thought that was the case. 

I'm so tired today zzzzzz

Cupcake what are you doing about your heating at the mo with you being off work? If I only have it on in the morning and evening I'm finding it's getting too cold mid afternoon, don't know if it's better keeping it on low all day instead.


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey mines on all day but only on about 19. It goes off at 7 when Zach goes to bed as I'm paranoid about him being too hot at night so we all freeze at night! Our Flats 1st floor so pretty toasty anyway!

Boo for squished boobies.

I stopped pumping Sunday, feeling sad and sore!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ouch cupcake I bet its painful hun. Have you tried frozen cabbage leaves?

Urgh I am getting stressed, I thought I would try and see if I could get a small personal loan to get df a moped but Natwest are having none of it and saying I can't afford one (which I guess is true on my own coz of maternity doh!!). Frustrating coz df has really low credit rating coz he's never ever borrowed anything and then last month he went overdrawn so I dont think he'd get one. I have no idea how we will ever get a mortgage!!! Its a vicious circle, he needs the bike to get this new job to earn more money, but we need the money to get the bike argh!!

Sorry I am rambling a lot at the mo, I think hormones are making me anxious about everything again.

Hows everyone elses day going?


----------



## Espero

Hi BBs,

If you don't mind me asking, how much were you looking to spend on a moped?

I went and got my bloods done this morning - once a month now apparently?? Imna be black and blue! Boo indeed for the squishing of the lady bumps. Mine are just really hot and itchy. Sorry, TMI... :blush:

Also got a metric sh*t-ton of mouth ulcers and a socking great coldsore on my top lip. Other than that just sooo.... tired.... :sleep: Desperate for a bit of morning sickness though. I know it's silly but I never had it previously, so I kind of think that if I get it this time it's a sign that things will end differently, iykwim?

God I waffle too much - how's everybody else doing?


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake just another thought dont feel too sad hun coz you have pumped for 3 months now and that is amazing!!! Well done hun!!

Espero we only want to spend about £500-600 but he will also need a helmet and pay for his CBT coz its run out (runs out every 2 years). He is learning to drive but this job wants him in 2 weeks so its not like he could pass by then!! I can drive him into work but theres no way he could get home coz Emilia would be in bed. I'm feeling quite annoyed about it coz it makes you see how easily people end up using these bad pay day loans companies! Not that I would ever do that. My brother has said he can lend us the money coz he got money through from a claim recently but he needs it back by February at the latest. At least I know we can get the money for now I just have no clue how we can get it back to him!!

Aw hun dont worry about no MS, I didnt have any at all with Emilia. I know what you mean though about it being reassuring.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake you have done amazingly hun, don't feel bad xxx

Espero well done on the bloods, I have to have my bloods checked for thyroid level each month too after having thyroid cancer. Don't wish for ms, I can't remember who else did that, was it you cupcake?, then they really suffered with it. Sorry about the mouth ulcers too :( 

Bailey it is a vicious circle isn't it, I hope you can sort something out. Has he now got the job? 

Omg I'm having the day from hell, aaaaagh give me strength, I'm glad every day at work isn't like today, bloody picky purchasers


----------



## baileybubs

Aw mrs d sorry you are having a bad day Hun! Me too! I asked for advice about small loans on the money saver expert website and all the advice I was given was "can he walk to work" "you drive him, just wake your daughter she won't mind sleeping in the car" (as if I'd do that!!) "can he get the bus"......not using that site for advice again coz all I was asking was what's the likelihood of df getting a personal loan and how can I improve his chances, not please give me your ideas on alternatives as if I hadn't already thought of those argh!!!

Anyways, my brother will lend us it and once he needs it back df's dad has said he'll lend us what we need to repay him. My brother is going travelling in March you see so needs it back but I don't think we'll have saved enough by then to pay him back. 

Stress!!!! But in good news df has booked his CBT. We just need his mate to confirm this job offer now!

Mrs d what's your picky purchasers been up to? 

Cupcake have you been swimming again this week? 

Espero meant to say make sure you use salt water for your ulcers and try to avoid bonjela


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for booking dfs cbt and yay for having some options of people to borrow the money from :) 

Oh why can't you use bonjela during pregnancy?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah thankfully all the worry is just me flapping. I worry about all this stuff that will never happen, df says I'm nuts but because of my worrying and stressing we've now got it sorted lol! If we did it his way we'd get nothing done!

The bonjela is something to do with an ingredient they say you shouldn't use. I don't know if it's just one of those overly precautionary tales though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh you are a raspberry today yay


----------



## baileybubs

I know already!! 3 weeks and 2 days til the scan eeeek! 
I've been trying to ignore feeling sick today lol! Looking forward to a nice bath soon!

Any news on the house sale? 

Is your scan next weds or the following weds?


----------



## SATH

Hi all, how is everyone? 

Bailey sounds like you have had a v stressful day fab news that df has a new job!! You're a raspberry already! 

Mrs d i cant believe 18 weeks already its flying by! Shame you've had a crappy day you must have to bite your tongue! 

Happy thanksgiving all you US lovelies have some pumpkin pie for me yum yum.

Back on the clomid doing ok so far. Went to see hunger games last night bloody brillant!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sath how are you Hun? Is the clomid being nice so far?


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi sath yay for another clomid cycle, and lots of :dust: for a Christmas conception :) 
Is it this weekend you are off on your hollihocks? 

Bailey I have a completion date of 20th December on the house so fingers crossed it happens, if we miss that date then it will be in the new year, so fingers crossed


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers and toes crossed for your completion date mrs d and a christmas conception for you Sath!!!


----------



## SATH

OMG mrs d you're really gonna move that close to Christmas ouch!! 

Clomid is being kind at the mo few headaches and flushes thats it. Hope it doesnt set off the ibs again. We go on hols on 10th dec not long now looking snowy and v v cold! We have our ivf group session tomorrow nervous.


----------



## baileybubs

What goes on in the group session Sath? 

And maybe steer clear of bad IBS foods Hun, I'm a buggar for being tempted by bread and pizza (particularly dominoes) when I know it triggers my IBS!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup, we don't do things by halves haha I've got a worried mil concerned I'm going to overdo things, aw bless her

Oh the 10th sath, I thought it was sooner, I'm so jealous, I'd love to be going.
I bet your session tomorrow will be really good and you'll feel really positive when you come out :)


----------



## SATH

Def have to stay away from bread, pizza and pasta all my favs!! 

Not sure what to expect i think they go thru the process start to finish. It says allow 2 hours! 

Mrs d i will be thinking of you hope to be able to login to find out what your having. I really cant make up my mind


----------



## MrsDuck

2 hours wow, is your df going with you? 

I can't make my mind up either, I want to buy stuff but I'm bound to buy the wrong colour. My scan is on the 11th :)


----------



## SATH

Not long to wait I've always said I would stay team yellow...how am I kidding.

Yep he's coming but talk about moan about it. Lets just say he wont be giving me any injections!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Team yellow!! No we wouldn't let you, you can't do that to us haha

Aw I'm glad he's going with you for support. I don't blame you, keep those needles hidden haha

Do you have to inject in a certain place on your body do you know?


----------



## SATH

Lol mrs d im counting on you. Never know maybe i could be team blue and pink that would be perfect!!! I think you inject in stomach scary thought. Im keeping everything crossed that we can get bfp before. Will be good to have more info.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'll be grilling you on what went on in your 2 hour session, I'm really interested :) just tell me to shut up if I ask too many questions :) 

Aw that would be perfect, one of each in one hit :)


----------



## SATH

Think i better take a notepad  seriously though i might cos you forget things. Hope my oh doesnt fall asleep and embarrass me he has a habit of doing that!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm really interested too, I hope you don't need to get injections in the stomach and can get that BFP beforehand Hun!!
Aw one of each would be awesome too! 

And I agree with mrs d we wouldn't let you be team yellow lol!! I couldn't stand the wait! Although I bet it's a nice surprise! I found that there isn't enough neutral stuff though and people like to buy you stuff I'm advance too don't they?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah taking a notepad is a good idea, I bet they give you so many facts that you are bound to forget.

I agree, there aren't enough nice neutral clothes about, well here anyway.


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies how are we all today?

I'm a bit upset coz df still hasn't heard about this job. To me that means it's a no go. I just don't get why his mate would tell him he had a job for him, beg him to come and work there when he didn't have a definate job lined up. Would have been perfect too coz the place closed on Mondays so he'd always have Mondays off when I'm working plus it's furthering his career. Disappointed!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey I hope it's just his mate being a bloke and hasn't got around to confirming it to him yet. Like you say he begged him to go so I bet it will be fine :)


----------



## baileybubs

I am a pessimist aren't i lol? Df left his phone at home and his mate text him saying he's meeting the boss today and needs a CV, so I've emailed it to him. He told me he really really wants df ASAP so will be doing everything he can to get the boss to agree!

In my news they lost all my info for my booking in referral and I have to go back and see the MW next Thursday and once again have my bp done, weighed, asked the same questions etc!!! So by the time I get my booking in appt and then my scan I'll probably be in the second tri!!!

How's your day going mrs d? Hopefully no picky purchasers today!


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey everyone!

Sorry for not being about for a couple of days, Zachy keeps me busy!!

Bailey fingers crossed hard that df gets this job but all sounds good!! Sorry Emilia hated swimming the other day, maybe like you say the pool was too cold, the pool we go to is super warm but even Zach gets a bit shivery towards the end of his lesson. He really likes it btw thanks for asking, although isn't to keen on being out under water! 

Mrs d not long til the scan sooooo excited!! I reckon you're having a boy. How are the headaches now.

Cheryl have you had anymore bleeding? Hope not. 

Sath how was your group today? 

We started baby massage today to, Zach loved it he was super chilled and happy the whole way through where most of the other babies started fussing. He's such a cool dude.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on it's been hectic I wished for sickness and my god I'm ill it's so hard aswell as thts me back at work and hav to look after my boy it lasted till 13 wks last time and I can barely eat. X

Bailey hope ur df hears soon about the job..x

Cupcake thts great Zach liked baby massage I always meant to take Leo to it.x

Mrs d how are u Hun ? Getting close till ur scan. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake yeah Emilia didn't like being dunked either bless her lol! Glad Zach like the massage too. How's he sleeping now?

Cheryl aw I know I'm feeling the sickness still. Yesterday was the worst, but thankfully it only seems to last an hour or two for me!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw does it? Mines is all day and try the night if I wake up its awful. X


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey he's doing good with his sleeping.

Goes to bed at 7, we dream feed at 11, then gets up at 6:30/7 ish. He wakes at 3:30 ish and settles with a dummy, usually in about 10 mins. Yippee!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake he's in a proper wee routine xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's great cupcake, well done Zach! I've been changing Emilia's bedtime recently coz she goes to bed too early so instead of 6pm-6am I'm trying to change it to 7pm-7am by just acting like the clocks have gone back lol! Basically if she wakes before 7am I treat it like night time and if she's getting tired before 6pm (bath time) I distract her with whatever I can. It's kinda workin coz usually she wakes at 6am without fail but yesterday it was 6.20am and I got her back to sleep, then today it was 6.50am. 

Zach does sound like such a chilled out dude, Emilia is the complete opposite, so highly strung (wonder where she gets that from lol!). 

Aw Cheryl I hope it gets better for you soon, I can cope with mine coz it's quite random. Yesterday I didn't want to move though which is hard when you have an 8 month old lol! 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? We have got a meal for our nephews birthday on Sunday afternoon which should be nice.


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake I'm glad zach enjoyed massage and yay for cracking the bedtime routine

Cheryl sorry you are feeling so sick, I wonder if that means another boy? 

Bailey has df heard anymore on the job? 

Sath I hope everything went well at your session

Amy I'm loving your pictures if Emily, so cute 

I hope everyone is well

Tomorrow is London Baby!


----------



## baileybubs

Nothing yet mrs d, his mate had the meeting with the manager yesterday and is waiting for the decision eeeek!

Yay for London baby yeah!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh well I've got everything crossed he gets it :)


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d! 

Will you be looking for anything in particular in London?


----------



## MrsDuck

Nope not really, I'm just going for moral support with my aunt and little cousin really and then if I see something nice or spot something I can give for a Christmas present ill get it :) 

Me and hubby are planning a trip to Southampton after Christmas to get baby stuff


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh that's a good idea mrs d, get everything in the January sales! What else do you need for baby now? 

Cupcake I'm following your lead, I have an appointment to have my hair done tomorrow and I'm getting an inverted bob! Looking forward to it now, my hair just feels a mess and once I've got it short I will have to make myself style it rather than scrape it back into a bobble and headband like I do now lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d is it a big trek to get to London ? How long you there for? You promised us a bump pic to!! 

Bailey I really liked the first pic of the 2 you put on fb but maybe go short gradually as it's such a bug change?

I have to go car shopping tomo, hubby's is buggered and I really need a 5 door as my chunk is breaking my back getting him in and out my 3 door, so he will take on my car and i get a new one. Totally not happy about spending money on a car right now but it's kinda forced upon us! Got another cheap photoshoot on Sunday that mum got us a voucher for.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol nah I always go for big drastic changes cupcake, plus I've had it that short before just not with any sort of fringe. Part of me wants to go for the big fringe but they can be so hard to grow out if you don't like it! 

Aw yeah I had to get my new car too coz my little Suzuki was just too small for me, Emilia, the pram and any shopping lol! I'm happy with my almera now, perfect amount of space for a family of 3 (soon to be 4 lol). I think anything that size is good. I don't know how you've been coping with a baby and a 3 door!


----------



## MrsDuck

Take a before and after pic bailey. I like the first pic too but I think you need thick hair for it. Not sure what I still need, I need to go and raid my mums loft of all my sisters stuff and see what else I still need to get. Yeah hopefully there will be a nice sale on in jan too :) 

Cupcake have you had the rest of your photos back yet from your first shoot? Oooh a new car, luckily both of ours are 4 door although I would like a new one.

Yes I did promise a bump pic but then Cheryl had her bleed, I'll do one in a minute and post it :) 

Yes it's a bit of a trek just for a day trip, we are out early and back late, I'm going to be knackered

I can now feel baby's kicks on the outside too, but as soon as hubby puts his hand on my belly baby keeps still haha hubby still hasn't felt it


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww that's awesome mrs d!!! I love those kicks when you feel them on the belly, wait til you can see them too! That always happened with my df whenever I told him to feel the kicks lol!

Oh I hope it isn't too tiring for you, hope you get some good buys!

Yeah I forgot about your bump pic promise! My friend said I'm showing already but it's just bloat again, plus the extra pounds I never managed to shed lol!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey for kicks mrs d they are the most amazing thing!!


----------



## baileybubs

What kinda car do you have in mind cupcake?


----------



## cupcake1981

Looking at some astras, a Picasso (think that's too big but like the idea of a huuuugggggeeeee boot for when we visit hubby's sister) and a corolla. Who knows what lll come away with but I'm on a budget!


----------



## baileybubs

I like the idea of a Picasso too. My parents just got a ford c-max (something along those lines lol!) and I like that coz it's a proper 5 seater with massive boot, loads of space. But I don't think I could afford one of those. I'm ok with my car for now but I can see myself getting a new one again once we have the new baby lol, new baby, new house, new job (for df) may as well make it new car too lol! 

Astras are a good size too. Suppose it all depends on cost doesn't it? I hate how much my tax is coz I've gone from a little 1 litre at £30 tax for the whole year to an almera sport 1.4 (I think!) that's £170 for the year! It's things like that I forget to consider lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Talking about cars, I can't believe the car seat bases are £100, I guess you really need one in each car as they are so heavy to move?


----------



## cupcake1981

Car seat bases are worth every penny. We just have 1 as it's my car that's used all day everyday. See how you get on with one. I don't know what the base for the seat that goes with your pram is like but mine isn't too bad, definitely manageable to move between cars x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Take a before and after pic bailey. I like the first pic too but I think you need thick hair for it. Not sure what I still need, I need to go and raid my mums loft of all my sisters stuff and see what else I still need to get. Yeah hopefully there will be a nice sale on in jan too :)
> 
> Cupcake have you had the rest of your photos back yet from your first shoot? Oooh a new car, luckily both of ours are 4 door although I would like a new one.
> 
> Yes I did promise a bump pic but then Cheryl had her bleed, I'll do one in a minute and post it :)
> 
> Yes it's a bit of a trek just for a day trip, we are out early and back late, I'm going to be knackered
> 
> I can now feel baby's kicks on the outside too, but as soon as hubby puts his hand on my belly baby keeps still haha hubby still hasn't felt it

YAY for kicks MrsD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc how you doing?

Yeah mrs d my isofix base isn't too heavy or hard to move. But we won't be using it for much longer coz we will be getting a bigger car seat, the one that fits the base is only suitable to about 1 year old, I don't know if that's the case with others or just mine.


----------



## cupcake1981

The base I have is suitable for the group 0 and 1 car seats (pebble and pearl) but it's kinda pointless having a base for the group 1 seat as it doesn't go in and out does it!! Didn't think of that when I had preggo brain and happily handed my credit card over doh!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey how is your hair?? Can you put a pic on fb??

I bought a car.....feel a bit worried about spending that sort of money when I'm on mat leave but hey its done now. I got a 07 Astra, it's very nice :)


----------



## baileybubs

Done it for you cupcake lol! It's not exactly what I wanted as it's too long at the back for me but I like it and next time I can get it shorter. I wanted a more dramatic invert lol! But my friends friend only charged us both a tenner and my friend paid so I wasn't gonna complain lol!

Ooooh have you paid for it outright? Or on finance? Aw an Astra will be perfect size for you, what did you have before?


----------



## cupcake1981

It looks lovely, is it all swishy on your neck?

We are putting half on a 0% credit card and borrowing half from my parents until I go back to work. I shouldn't worry as I can cover the whole lot in my savings but it's our house deposit and hate spending my savings when I can't replenish them!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh i know I'm the same, we are borrowing money for df's bike if he gets this job (still not heard!) and we'll have to pay it back with the very little money that we are supposed to be saving for a mortgage deposit! I'm already having to spend what we had saved this month coz my mat pay has stopped......feels like I'm never gonna save up!!
So annoying when we are paying £595 a month rent and my friend just bought her house and pays £320 a month for the mortgage. Catch 22, need to save money for the deposit so it doesn't cost us so much, but can't save up because it costs so much to rent! I keep saying to df I just wish we'd magically get £10k from somewhere and all our problems would be solved lol!! Sigh, but then we are very lucky with what we have now as we never really struggle as such, things are just a little tight right now. 

Sorry that was a bit of a tangent wasn't it lol!! 

That's good that you can borrow some off your parents, saves on interest from a loan or finance! Did you get a good deal for your old car?


----------



## cupcake1981

No cos hubby is having my car! His car is kinda kaput so whatever we get for that well have towards it.

It's frustrating isn't it. And the situation you are in is the reason we couldn't sell our flat cos there aren't enough first time buyers about!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey your hair is lovely, I'm tempted to get a fringe cut too.
It is tough isn't it saving for a mortgage, shame you haven't got a close family member to be able to get a 100% mortgage with a guarantor. Are there any homebuyer schemes that you qualify for? 

Cupcake yay for buying a new car :) 

The property market is definitely picking up, I bet once you go back to work and put yours back on the market you'll get a buyer this time

I've had a lovely time in London today but I'm absolutely knackered. God finding maternity clothes was almost impossible but ended up buying lots of stuff in h&m on regent street, the only place we found any, just when we were about to give up. Nothing down Oxford street seemed to have any


----------



## cupcake1981

Hope so mrs d, I want a garden so much so that Zachy can run about and have a trampoline and stuff!!

Yey for clothes, most if mine came from h&m, they're really good in there altho lots of bits come up small, altho maybe that's cos I was a heffalump!!


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, I had to go to bed just after 9 last night because I felt soooo sick!! 

Mrs d we could qualify for this first buy sheme but they work on a priority system and we wouldn't be high priority for it from what I gather (that's the one where you need 5% and the government lend you 20%). There's that new buy scheme too that allows you 5% and the company that built the houses lend you the 15% I think but new buys are usually about £200k so would need more for our 5%. I don't know why I put so much stock in owning our own house though coz I love renting sometimes and this house is lovely but it's for the future. 

Cupcake ah yeah I do remember you saying your dh was having it. Is the Astra nice to drive?

Such a pain trying to buy maternity clothes isn't it mrs d? I'm glad you found some!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that will be nice cupcake :) 

I got a few jumper dresses, a couple of tops, more leggings and a couple of work dresses from H&M :) 

It's just you will stop paying your mortgage by the time you are 60 but of course you will be paying rent forever, but the upside is that it costs less to rent something bigger than to try and buy that size of house 

Well I'm about to start my Christmas shopping eeek where do I start??


----------



## baileybubs

Do you know what you are getting anyone? I just started with the ones I knew lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Fairly successful morning shopping, I've probably got half of them now yay.

I picked up for me at boots the gel nail set with 2 colours, including the light box, top and base coat, the removal tool and liquid for less than half price :) I thought it was worth a go

OMG my house looks like a bomb has hit it, hubby started packing while is was away yesterday, god knows where to find stuff now :shrug: 

Has anyone finished their Christmas shopping yet? There are so many of us that get together over Christmas it costs a fortune in presents


----------



## baileybubs

Oh gosh I wouldn't trust my df to pack anything lol, I did it all haha!

I'm pretty sorted for Xmas, got most of Emilia's, goin to get MIL some Limoncello tomorrow and need a next voucher for them, need a Grandad mug to go with my dads cafetiere and coffee. Also need a bottle of wine for BIL. Got the kids gifts, and Morgan spiced for FIL and other BIL, and a hot chocolate set for other SIL. And ordered some lovely hampers from a friend who does them for aunties and SIL. My own brother usually tells us what he wants but I'm considering getting him some imported American foods off eBay coz he loves that kind of stuff, and as for df we are just seeing if we actually have any money spare lol!! There's just my own mum I have no clue what to buy for!!!

Let us know how that gel nail set pans out, might be worth a go! 

I'm dreading being bought alcoholic gifts as we haven't told everyone I am pregnant lol!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and I'm pretty sure I've just found baby on the doppler, sounded like a train as df heard it too and agreed it definately wasn't my heartbeat! I'm not sure 100% if it was but I think so!!! Very excited!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh yey for hb bailey!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow you are so organised bailey :)

Yay for hearing baby's heartbeat :) 

I'm absolutely stuffed, I cooked a roast lamb dinner, now feeling like a beached whale


----------



## baileybubs

I'm only organised coz we are skint so I had to super plan what we could afford lol! 

I'm stuffed too mrs d, we went to an Indian buffet for the twins birthday. Was lovely but spices make me feel sick so I had to stick to all the plain stuff!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh you're a mango!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh god yeah I could only eat plain food too, I only ate pasta, bread, potatoes etc for 6 weeks

Which Doppler did you end up getting?


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for late reply my phone had died. I got a sonoline B again. Cost £36 from Hong Kong lol! But works great! Just need to refrain from wanting to use it every day lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, I limited it to twice a week which was sooo hard haha


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so tempted to try it again tonight! I'm convinced I didn't really hear the heartbeat last night now lol! 

I do love the festive season! We've been out for the day again with my family this time, Emilia was in a fabulous mood and has had so much fun. She's really becoming such a character! 

How's everyone else today? Hope you are all well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha that sounds like me and actually I'm not onvinced I did hear the hb until 12 weeks but I think that was just down to the anterior placenta

Aw glad you had a good day, did she cry at Father Christmas? 

I just took a bump pic I'll update in a mo from my phone :)


----------



## MrsDuck

My 19 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Aw such a lovely bump mrs d!! I can't wait for mine again! 

She didn't see Father Christmas coz apparently going in Santas grotto was booking only!


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw what a lovely bump mrs d, you look like I did at 19 weeks, maybe you'll be huge like I was but it's all good!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hi ttc how you doing?
> 
> Yeah mrs d my isofix base isn't too heavy or hard to move. But we won't be using it for much longer coz we will be getting a bigger car seat, the one that fits the base is only suitable to about 1 year old, I don't know if that's the case with others or just mine.

hi bailey, i'm pretty good. have my u/s tomorrow to check for mature follies, then hopefully hcg trigger! i'm feeling o pains this weekend and today. i better not have o'd yet! we only dtd this morning.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Do you know what you are getting anyone? I just started with the ones I knew lol

Look at you already almost 9 weeks preggers! OMG!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Fairly successful morning shopping, I've probably got half of them now yay.
> 
> I picked up for me at boots the gel nail set with 2 colours, including the light box, top and base coat, the removal tool and liquid for less than half price :) I thought it was worth a go
> 
> OMG my house looks like a bomb has hit it, hubby started packing while is was away yesterday, god knows where to find stuff now :shrug:
> 
> Has anyone finished their Christmas shopping yet? There are so many of us that get together over Christmas it costs a fortune in presents

i have done nothing yet. did not put up a tree yet either or decorate. not sure when i will. my holiday spirit usually doesn't kick in for another week or so. He, he...plus my head is just totally wrapped around my cycle and that's all i can think about. When to start this med and that med, when is my u/s to check follies, etc. TUNNEL VISION! Didn't care about my bday or thanksgiving really. both were nice but not on the brain. now christmas is right around the corner and my thoughts are only on my cycle! i need a hobby! He, he...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> My 19 week bump :)

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no, no Father Christmas for emilia boo

I know I look like a hefferlump already haha
Do do you how many inches you waist measured just before you had zach? Mine is 40 inches already aaaaagh!

Ttc how exciting, I hope you have lots of mature follies :) 

We have packed up lots already, plus I booked the removals today yay it all feels real now :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck, TTC. :hugs:

MrsD, soooo cute! You look great!

Everyone else, hi! We are decorated for Christmas and I took Emily's Christmas card pictures. She sat on Santas lap but cried... I knew she would as she has stranger anxiety big time right now. I've finished basically all of our Christmas shopping other than one or two things. We aren't buying for tons of people thought so that helps. With Emily I keep thinking, we have too much, she's just a baby and then thinking we don't have enough, it's her first Christmas! Lol ;) her birthday is so close to Christmas, she will be 1 ( how the hell did that happen) on Jan 23rd... We've been randomly accumulating gifts and then I just recently figured out what we would give her for each.


----------



## cupcake1981

I dunno what I measured mrs d but I was ginormous at the end, still big babies are good, they take more food so sleep longer, it's not a bad thing! And you can suffer a horrendous tear with a 6lber and a 9lber can just pop out no worries.

My baby is sick, within a week of quitting pumping. Mummy guilt in overdrive :(

Ttc i so hope this is your cycle and you get an awesome Xmas pressie!!!

Hey Amy, I keep thinking the same about Zachs gifts, most if them he'll prob have before Xmas!!


----------



## MrsDuck

1 already wow that time has gone quickly. Emily's festive pics were soooo cute xx

Aw cupcake you did brilliantly with bf done blame yourself, hes bound to pick up bugs xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy I absolutley love that pic of Emily on fb with the Santa hat!!!! She is sooooo cute!! And I can't believe she's almost one already too! 

Ttc fingers crossed for an awesome Christmas pressie fr you!! Let us know how the scan goes and how those follies are looking! 

Cupcake don't feel guilty at all Hun, just because you've stopped pumping means nothing Hun he has already built up an amazing immune system, there's no way he's gotten I'll just because you've stopped pumping Hun. You need to stop beating yourself up coz you did amazingly!! I gave up after 3 days and you lasted 3 months!!! That's fab!! 
And I hope poor little Zach gets better soon Hun. 

Mrs d how are you today? How's things going through on the house? 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## MrsDuck

Still all on track for 20th thanks bailey so fingers crossed :) We did loads of packing up yesterday. 
Have you settled into your new house now, do you prefer it to the last one?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah as much as I loved our old house it's nice to have 3 bedrooms (I'm currently sleeping in the spare room just so I can get enough sleep with df snoring lol). And it's an easier house to keep clean I think, maybe coz of all the laminate floors. 
Just need to get the garden sorted coz there were a lot of weeds coming through the gravel we have in the back, and there's one of those big Yuka plants that's flowers are dying so I really need to get round to sorting it lol!

Glad it's all looking set to go! Not too long now then is it? Are you excited?


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I do the same, if I can't sleep I just go into the spare room.
Yeah I can't wait, I just feel in limbo at the moment, but them I'm used to that haha
I also want to put my Christmas decs up :) 

Oh that's good, I like a house that's easy to keep clean and tidy :) ours is awful coz we've got so much stuff and nowhere to put things


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d when is your scan?? Can't be long!!

Zach is very sniffy and grunts and like he has a cold, sneezing and coughing too and he keeps making himself jump with his cough! Still I've put olbas oil almost everywhere in his cot and given him calpol so hopefully he'll be ok overnight! Any other tips would be appreciated!!


----------



## baileybubs

I used tixylix for Emilia when she had that dry cough, it's only glycerol that coats the throat to stop tickles so it depends what kind of cough he has. I've heard that vaporub on babies feet then cover with socks works wonders.


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh that's a good idea I'll get some in tomo in case it gets worse. 

It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomo hubby has taken the day off so I think were gonna go to Winchester and get all festive. Hopefully Zach will be well enough.

How's the sickness today bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I hope he is well enough that will be lovely!

It's not been bad the last couple of days the MS, which I am thankful for and not overanalysing lol! I've eaten terribly today though, I've eaten so much bread coz I stupidly bought a yummy olive bread fresh baked and eaten almost all of it!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Lol maybe you are having a boy I loves the carbs with Zach!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah maybe Hun! I do want all savoury stuff this time rather than sweet but I don't wanna say I have a feeling either way of gender coz I'll probably be wrong lol! I wanna say boy but I think that's coz I just think it would be nice to have one of each lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I hope it's a boy for you, boys are scrummy. I don't mind if our no 2 is a boy to!


----------



## baileybubs

Look at you talking about number 2 already lol! 

I love having a girl but I have to say she is quite demanding! She takes after me lol! But I do wonder if there's any truth to the notion that boys are easier as babies than girls and that girls are more independent whereas boys are more snuggly. Emilia is definately not snuggly! She very rarely wants cuddles and is definately a daddy's girl. Although when we went swimming and she was upset she didn't want him she wanted me.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh lord I should not have spoken too soon about MS! Nor should I have drunk that ovaltine bleurgh :sick: :sick:


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I had some Horlicks in first tri that Made me vomit!

I defo want a no 2 but just not for a couple of years!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Ok, so the appointment went great! I have mature follies! One on the left of 27mm and two on the right, one is 20mm which is mature and the other is not quite there yet at 16mm but with my trigger shot, I have more chances and that 20 and 16 could easily mature right before O! Yay! I truly dont want all 3 to fertilize but whatever happens, I will be fine with. Please just let ONE at least fertilize in there!

I am a little nervous about that 27mm one though because thats above the 18-25 for norm so was concerned I already Od but she said I did not and that its just nice and big. I felt a little better after some research that said the perfect follicle size to achieve pregnancy is 23-28 when doing fertility meds so i was right on! She seemed really excited so I guess Ill stay that way too and just cross my fingers.

I asked her about next cycle if this one fails and she suggested femara with IUI so Im really excited about that. DH is concerned about the cost so I need to find out about that and weve been saving so I think well be ok and I really want to do this so hopefully thats what is in store for next cycle IF this one fails. So I updated my chart ahead of time just because she said I should technically O tomorrow night if my body goes by the clock so its just a guessing game so I went ahead and put my line in. I could O really anytime between tonight, tomorrow, tomorrow night or anytime Thursday. I think with that one thats already fully matured, I think it will be tonight or tomorrow night for sure. So here we go guys! Wish me luck!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Good luck, TTC. :hugs:
> 
> MrsD, soooo cute! You look great!
> 
> Everyone else, hi! We are decorated for Christmas and I took Emily's Christmas card pictures. She sat on Santas lap but cried... I knew she would as she has stranger anxiety big time right now. I've finished basically all of our Christmas shopping other than one or two things. We aren't buying for tons of people thought so that helps. With Emily I keep thinking, we have too much, she's just a baby and then thinking we don't have enough, it's her first Christmas! Lol ;) her birthday is so close to Christmas, she will be 1 ( how the hell did that happen) on Jan 23rd... We've been randomly accumulating gifts and then I just recently figured out what we would give her for each.

love your new avatar pic!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Oh that's a good idea I'll get some in tomo in case it gets worse.
> 
> It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomo hubby has taken the day off so I think were gonna go to Winchester and get all festive. Hopefully Zach will be well enough.
> 
> How's the sickness today bailey?

Happy Anniversary!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

Happy anniversary for tomorrow cupcake and I hope zach is well enough for a day in Winchester :) 

Aw bailey you poor thing :sick: if I'm having a boy then you are too, your pregnancy is exactly like mine and cupcakes, bread, pasta and sickness

Ttc that's great news about your follies yay so about to go into the tww countdown and then hopefully a bfp before Christmas :) 

Sath I hope you are ok you've been quiet since your session, I hope all went ok :hugs: 

Amy have you got anything planned for Emily's 1st birthday? 

Cheryl you've been quiet recently I hope all is ok

Ooh cupcake weren't you getting your car today? How is it?


----------



## cupcake1981

There defo needs to be some more boys on this thread, they are out numbered by girlies!! 

Zach seems ok today so were gonna go out, the fresh air will do him good anyway.

Yes I got my car yesterday it's great. So scared parking it on the road outside my flat tho, I've list so many wing mirrors and been crashed into before, it's not gonna stay perfect for long :(


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw glad zach is well enough to go out. Enjoy your anniversary in Winchester and yay fir getting your new car xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw have a good day out cupcake and happy anniversary. 

How's you today mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not too bad thanks bailey, I just keep getting an electric shock type feeling down my back, bum and leg and it's getting worse, I can't put any weight on it. I'll mention it to the mw next week. Oooh this time next week I should know it it's a boy or not eeek! 

How are you, have you put up your Christmas decs yet? How's the ms? xxx


----------



## cupcake1981

That sounds like sciatica mrs d! I had that around your stage of pregnancy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ah thanks cupcake does it last throught the rest of my pregnancy now?

How was your day in Winchester?


----------



## cupcake1981

No mine got really bad remember, I couldn't move, then after a week it so it got better.

It was nice, gave my new car a nice run, had lunch in ask, did a little shopping, and came home!

When is your scan? x


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh good, it happens nearly every time I stand up from having been sat for a while, I'm glad I haven't got bother 4 months of it :) 

My scan is next Wednesday :) 

Aw I bet it was nice to go out and spend the day as a family :) I'm glad you are till liking the car :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Happy anniversary for tomorrow cupcake and I hope zach is well enough for a day in Winchester :)
> 
> Aw bailey you poor thing :sick: if I'm having a boy then you are too, your pregnancy is exactly like mine and cupcakes, bread, pasta and sickness
> 
> Ttc that's great news about your follies yay so about to go into the tww countdown and then hopefully a bfp before Christmas :)
> 
> Sath I hope you are ok you've been quiet since your session, I hope all went ok :hugs:
> 
> Amy have you got anything planned for Emily's 1st birthday?
> 
> Cheryl you've been quiet recently I hope all is ok
> 
> Ooh cupcake weren't you getting your car today? How is it?

Thank you!!! My fingers and toes and EVERYTHING is crossed for me. :haha:


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey a week til we find out!! If baby is awkward and sonographer can't tell will you have a private scan?

Yeah was lovely to have a family day, our first one in a long time. It's lovely to be a family :)


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:


----------



## AmyB1978

Mariah's Mom, welcome. I am so so very sorry for your loss. :hugs: <3 will you be seeing a specialist from the start when you get your next BFP? Sending lots of love and BFP vibes your way.


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome Mariah's mom, I'm so sorry for your loss Hun, that must have been so tough. Fingers crossed for your rainbow BFP soon. This thread needs to keep bringing these lovely BFPs for everyone!


----------



## MrsDuck

Evening all :hi: 

Cupcake if my little munchkin doesn't cooperate next Wednesday then that's it I won't get o find out coz they don't do private scans anywhere here :( 
Glad you had a lovely day out :) 

Mariahs mom I'm so sorry fo your loss, welcome to the thread and I hope Christmas brings you a rainbow bfp :) 

Sath I see you lurking, I hope you are ok and are looking forward to your holiday, not long to go now xxx

Afm I've been out Christmas shopping, I'm almost done now yay


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d you could have one over here if you come over to Southampton in January?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah I suppose so,I didn't think of that :) hopefully the little bugger will behave :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's Friday! :)


----------



## baileybubs

It is Friday! Only 5 more days mrs d! And 2 weeks for me!

I've got work later and I'm already tired lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo I can't wait, I bet you can't either :) 

Aw you poor thing, Im quite liking the second tri and the bit of energy I now have :) 

My poor hubby isn't well :( it's his birthday tomorrow and we are meant to be going to France, not sure if we are going to make it now :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Hun that sucks! I hope he feels better tomorrow for his bday!


----------



## SATH

Hi everyone sorry ive not posted been mega busy what with xmas shopping work bein crazy and hol to get ready for.

How is everyone doin? Not long till find out what everyone is having how exciting. I'll put my vote in now i think mrs d boy, bailey boy and cheryl girl, if I get 1 right I'll be amazed


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Sath how are you Hun? Is it Wednesday you go on hols? Are you all packed??

Oooh is it O day today? Hope you get hubby and get lots of spermies waiting Hun!!
I think you'll have got at least one of those predictions right Hun, I agree with you about mrs d boy and Cheryl girl but for me I think it's another girl. We'll see lol!


----------



## baileybubs

It's quiet in here today, hope you are all having a good day.

Can I ask an opinion? My df has been his usual self and has taken money he shouldn't (no shock there) which has as always annoyed me coz i'd earmarked that money for us to go out for Sunday lunch tomorrow and now we can't afford it. 
Anyways, I told him I've had enough etc, and I'm not talking to him until he can explain why he keeps doing this and make me believe he's going to stop lying to me.
So he's text me from work saying he's very sorry and all the usual rubbish. 
I always believe him and forgive him and a month later same thing happens again. If we weren't so skint I wouldn't be bothered but we are on a very tight budget at the moment and when he keeps doing this it means there's then none left for me and Emilia to ever do anything nice/get anything nice.

What would you do? I'm thinking first of all I'm just not going to reply to his text and let him sweat. 
I love him to bits and I've always known he's rubbish with money but at the moment every penny is so important and he knows that so I just feel so let down and unloved that he can continuously be as selfish as to keep doing it. That's money we could be spending on new clothes for Emilia or family time together, like Sunday lunch tomorrow! 

Sorry for the rant, I'm actually very calm about it all I just don't know what I can do to get through to him that we can't afford for him to keep doing this. Especially now we have another baby on the way too. Men eh? Can't live with them can't live without them!! 
We're never gonna be able to afford a house and a wedding at this rate with the way he spends money!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey that's really crap of him. Do you keep him included in all the budgeting etc so he knows what money is ear marked for what? Not that there is any excuse for what he's done, was just thinking maybe he doesn't quite completely understand just how tight money is.

If it were me I'd leave him to sweat. Maybe Like you say you forgive him and he just does it again.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah he knows cupcake I run through it all with him every week and what our bills are. Plus my maternity pay ended last week so we are only managing on what I've saved and any extra shifts I can do. It's a good job I've picked up 20 hours next week. 

It's weird that I'm not even angry at him anymore. I'm calm, just very disappointed. We'll see what he has to say for himself when he gets home. Maybe I've just got used to it so much now that I'm dispondent lol! 

How's you and Zach today?

I just managed to pick up the heartbeat again on the doppler! So exciting coz now I'm sure there's a baby in there!! Just gotta make it 2 more weeks baby and I'll be able to see you!


----------



## cupcake1981

Disappointment is worse isnt it though, almost like youve come to expect it now and resign yourself to it. There really isnt any excuse for it if he knows what money is for what and has blatenty been selfish spending money meant for family time. Id be livid. Id defo let him sweat. 

Yey for hearing baby again, youre so brave, i wont be able to use mine again next time til after my scan as itll just cause me more worry!!

Zach and i are good thanks, hes getting such a little personality, so smiley and laid back, i just love his little face so much. Hes my little sunshine, i adore him so much. Its weird but every night i go to bed and look forward to waking up and spending the next day with him. Is that weird? Im sure that'll change when hes a horrid toddler! I can see 2 little bottom teeth beneath his gums and hes so dribbley. Still got a bit of a cold to bless him.

Hows emilia doing?


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think I'm so much brave to use it as too curious and impatient lol!! Plus I have that feeling again that all is going to be ok. 

Aww he sounds like such a lovely baby! That's not strange at all that's lovely! Here was me counting down to Emilia's bedtime tonight coz she was driving me bonkers lol! Love her to bits but she's so demanding at the mo! She's taken to yelling all the time at the mo and it gives me a headache! 
When she's not yelling though she's super smiley and cheeky. I just sometimes feel like she hates me coz it's only me she yells at! Although when she's upset only I can calm her.


----------



## cupcake1981

Id be scared i wouldnt find it and would send myself into a tizz. Ill have to get hubby to hide it from me.

Ha dont get me wrong im ready for bedtime every night lol, as hes tired and cranky by then but he goes down to bed so well bless him, just like his Mumma he loves to sleep! He is a lovely baby, dreading him growing up and turning into a terror.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah bedtime is quite good for us at the mo too. Plus she loves bath time now so I love giving her a bath, she's found a love of splashing now lol! It's so funny watching her! Honestly that mat and bath seat I bought is one of the best buys I have got for her, makes bath time so easy and she loves it! She just hates it when I take her out of the bath lol!
We play music and stuff at bath time too so I now know all the words to various disney songs!
And I am very thankful she's a good sleeper too. Wonder if I'll be as lucky with number 2?!

I bet Zach is a real laid back dude isn't he? I love seeing Emilia's personality grow though so even though she's not my little baby anymore she just amazes me every day!

How are you getting along with any baby sessions? Have you been to baby massage again?


----------



## cupcake1981

Zach loves bath time to, infact he was kicking his legs all over the place earlier on, got hubby soaked, think we might have to start bathing him in the bathroom rather than his room soon.

Yeah hes super laid back most of the time, has his moments but theres usually a reason hes grumpy. Ever since hes been smiling all the time its so much better once they start to give something back its brilliant isnt it.

Yes weve been to 2 baby massage sessions, he loves it, just lies there, like "oh ok mummy, if you insist, you can massage me for an hour, ill let you". Normally falls asleep straight after to it relaxs him so much. Have booked to do a second course in Janaury to. Were still swimming to although no lesson this week or next week due to refurbs at the health club (and the alternative pool was freeeeeezzzzing, so im gonna try and take him on my own next week.

Oh i weighed him today at my mums, and hes now 17lbs!!!! Im reallt worried hes getting too big. I looked at the growth chart and hes now on the 98th centile based on that weigh in today. Hes put on a lb a week since he was last weighed almost 5 weeks ago. He has 3 x 7 oz bottles a day and 2 x 8oz ones (bedtime and forst morning bottles), he doesnt always drain them. Worried im gonna get a telling off at clinic this week for over feeding him but he wants it! Hes a long baby and doesnt really look fat, just chubby like a bubba should be.

Also quite worried hes not gonna fit his christmas outfits now which are 3-6 months! Hes only been in 3-6 for a month! Hes costing me a fortune in clothes!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw bless him! Don't worry about his weight hun, all babies grow differently don't they? And if he wants the milk then I would do the same Hun. If he wants it give it to him I say. 
Emilia's on the 75th percentile but was on the 50th at birth, so they all just grow differently and at their own rate. If he doesn't look bad for it then it's fine I say. People are always telling me Emilia is big but she weighs what she should for her length/height. 

Aw but bless with the growing out of clothes! Emilia did that too at that age. I was convinced she'd be in 12-18 months by now but she's actually seemed to have stopped for a while. She's been in 6-9 month for at least 2 months now and there's still room in them. Zachs probably gained the weight quickly coz he's going through a growth spurt at the mo.

We are supposed to be taking Emilia swimming again soon but df's days off are crap again so it's making it hard! Don't want to go tomorrow when kids are off school coz it might be too busy.


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm gonna get him weighed and see what the health visitor says. He doesn't look big to me.

We have family day tomorrow, no idea what were gonna do tho! Want to put the Xmas decs up but well see!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I want a laid back baby that loves its sleep, what are my chances haha

I'm going to be asking you two questions all the time haha

Sath lovely to 'see' you, I hope you are ok and I bet you are excited about your holiday :) 

Well we've had a very busy weekend, hubby felt a bit better so we ended up going away and we've spent today packing and moving the garden stuff, I'm knackered and ready for bed :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh I've jumped from a Mango to a banana??


----------



## cupcake1981

I think they've chanted the fruits! I was a melon at 20 weeks!

Haha he had like 4 20 min naps today I dunno what was going on, not nearly enough. Went to bed at 7 and we've not heard a peep!

Where did you and hubby go?


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, it's shows a melon after the mango but it's saying I'm a banana confused.com ;) 

I hope you get a good nights sleep cupcake :) 

We went to France :) 

I've just wrapped lots of Christmas prezzies and am pooped, think I'm going to bed xx


----------



## cupcake1981

That is weird I'm sure I was a banana later on.

I'm sorry I keep forgetting but is it your scan this week? Did you say 10th?

Night was ok but he's started waking twice in the second part of the night (the 11-7 stretch after night feed), this is a new thing that I'm not that keen on!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah scan was tomorrow but got changed to Wednesday 

Aw I hope it was a one off and he has a good nights sleep tonight :)


----------



## Espero

Hi ladies,

Apologies for radio silence - been crazy busy.

Got my scan tomorrow! Don't want to go, totally bricking it and not sure I want to know. :wacko: 4% curious 96% scared.

How is everyone doing? There's been hundreds of posts since I was last here, I'll have to pop back and read through.

Espero xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi espero I'm glad all is going well, I loved having all the extra scans, it made the time pass quicker too, I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow, I've got my gender scan Wednesday :) 

It will take you ages to read back, I'm sure most of it was just our chatter chatter too ;) 

What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Cupcake I hope it's just a phase and not the 4 month sleep regression hitting you early! 

Mrs d I hope you didn't overdo it at the weekend hun! Remember you are preggers Hun lol!! Can't wait for your scan, 2 more sleeps!

Espero hi Hun, glad all is ok! Try not to worry I'm sure all is going well with this little sticky bean!!


----------



## MrsDuck

I think you need to be telling hubby that, according to him I'm more than capable of doing as much as I did before I was pregnant........I feel a rant in the pipeline before we actually move haha


----------



## baileybubs

He really thinks that? You are growing a human being inside your body! How does he not get that that is tiring and you need to take it easy lol! 

Just give him the fact about pregnant women using more energy whilst sleeping than any other person does whilst awake, I keep throwing that one at df lol! Especially when he falls asleep on days he gets up with Emilia and complains he's tired! I get up with her 5 days a week, work 20 hours a week and am pregnant so what he's got to moan about I do not know lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Errr is it normal that I can find baby's heartbeat in 2 different places, on to the left just above the pubic bone and one to the right? It's definately baby's heartbeat and not anything to do with me, sounds like a train in both positions. Hmmmm.


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow twins! :happydance: I can't wait until you have your scan :happydance: 

I'll try that one bailey, I didn't get any let off when I had cancer so pregnancy hmmph no chance ;)


----------



## baileybubs

I'd just go on strike if I were you mrs d lol!

Just tried again and deffo hearing it to the left and to the right but can't find it in the middle. But in both places it sounds pretty identical so probably just an echo, I know it's possible to hear the heartbeat in 2 places, just thought as it's supposed to be hard to find this early that I definately wouldn't be lucky enough to find it so easily in 2 locations!


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha I think we've done the worst of it now, thankfully :) 

It defo sounds like twins to me ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like Twins to me also! YAY!


----------



## cupcake1981

Er hello! 2 hbs! Before scans were invented you'd have been told you were having twins! 

How would you feel about twins!

Yey for scan tomo mrs d I can't wait to find out the sex, I dunno about you!

Espero make sure you update us after your scan later!

Had mr mcchunks weighed yesterday and he's 15 lb 15 so not as bad as I thought! Need to start on buying the 6-9 clothes tho!


----------



## baileybubs

I'm seriously hoping it's just an echo lol! It does sound exactly the same so I just hope! If it had been my first pregnancy and twins or emilia had been in school then I wouldn't be bothered but twins and a 15 month old, yikes!!! But if that's the case I'm sure we'd just have to manage somehow! More to love and all that lol!

Aw so he's doing just fine! What did the HV say about his weight?


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that means shopping cupcake ;) 

Bailey I can't wait until your scan xx

Espero looking forward to the good news


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yeah what time is your scan espero! Good luck! I'm sure all will be perfect!


----------



## Espero

Hi Ladies,

All looking ok so far - although I've been put back in my dates to 6 weeks. Not sure about that - bubs is measuring 4.7mm and there seems to be a lot of differing opinion about what size means which age. :wacko:

Saw a little heartbeat, and hubs got a bit teary. :kiss:

Espero xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Yey espero so amazing to see that hb!

Bailey the HV wasn't worried, so I'm not either!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay that's great news espero, I had the same thing, I thought I was 7 weeks and they measured him/her to only be 6 weeks, but 4 weeks later when I was scanned baby measured 11weeks, so I really was 7 weeks at my first scan. It's such a small difference at that stage, as long as you saw a hb that's all that matters, they can be more accurate with your dating at your next scan xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with mrs d espero, it's such a small margin of error for measurements at that stage that I wouldn't worry. The fact that you saw the heartbeat is awesome!!! Yay!!!

Exactly cupcake so if HV is happy and more importantly if Zach is happy then I think his weight is perfect!

It's tomorrow mrs d eeeek! So excited!! What time is it?

Well I tried searching for the HB to show df how it was in 2 places and I couldn't did it at all at first, eventually I did find it but I think that proves it was just an echo lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

No, one was just hiding bailey ;) did you decide to have a private scan? 

Yup it's tomorrow whoo hoo :) it's at 9.30am but then I've got to hang around to see the consultant about my thyroid, that normally takes a few hours to be seen :( I'll update as soon as I can :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well I've said all along team blue!

Yeah and I'm so glad I did book the private scan coz I'm nowhere near getting my NHS one! It's next Friday. Can't wait! I'm glad I'm picking up the heartbeat though so hopefully I won't be as terrified when I go for the scan. Then again I knew everything would be ok last time and I know it will be this time  

Emilia is currently refusing to sleep! She's so tired as well, isn't it funny how if they are overtired it's harder for them to go to sleep??


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh bailey grumpy babe here to, wonder week 12 is kicking our butts!


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia's naps are really getting hard at the mo. She refuses to nap anywhere but in her cot. But if she's late for a nap she takes ages to go down and then doesn't always sleep for long enough, so consequently it means I have to make sure I am at home for her naps otherwise she's super cranky. And today we had a staff meeting and my boss said I could being Emilia, coz they all know her there anyway, but she had refused to nap properly before we went so was mega tired when we got home.

And now coz she's only had 2 broken hours of naps throughout the day she's overtired and whinging in her cot refusing to sleep again!! Argh!!

It's making it really hard work to do anything planned at specific times because of her naps these days.

Maybe it's a wonder week though and I don't know it coz she's been really hard work this past week or so.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor things, cranky babies :( hopefully it's down to a growth spurt and you'll be back to normal soon xx

Bailey your scan is my house moving day whoo hoo


----------



## baileybubs

She's asleep now yay! That sounds like an awful thing to say doesn't it?!! But I mean coz she was tired and now I can go cook up some stuff for teas later in the week and wash up lol! 

Ah yes my scan is the day you move! How's the packing coming along?
I wonder when I'll actually end up having my NHS scan? I talked to df about dating vs nuchal scan and he doesn't want to do the nuchal scan coz he says it doesn't matter. I feel the same I was just thinking about how I felt when they tested Emilia for Down's syndrome when she was born, but I think df is right. We didn't do it with Emilia so won't do it this time either. So, based on the fact that it will just be a dating scan and I'm not 12 weeks til Christmas Day I reckon I'll be about 14 weeks by the time I get it!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw glad miss cranky pants is asleep, hopefully she'll be in a better mood tomorrow.
I didn't realise you didn't have the nt scan with Emilia, it guess it makes sense not to bother this time either. If you aren't having it do they tend to leave you longer than 12 weeks or is it just Christmas getting in the way? 

Packing is well and truly underway, with the majority of it done now. The kitchen will be the only horrible bit left to do. Roll on next Friday :)


----------



## baileybubs

No there's just no rush for the dating scan for them but the NT scan has to be before 13+6. And I think with it being Christmas and me only wanting a dating scan they might leave me til later to fit women who want NT scans in after Christmas. But then again maybe I'm overestimating the amount of ultrasounds needed in my local area lol!

I bet you feel like you are in limbo! I hated those weeks in between deciding to move and actually doing it! 
Our kitchen wasn't too hard to pack and clean, but our massive under the stairs "cupboard" (it was more like a small room!) was so hard to do!!


----------



## Leinzlove

We bought our first house when I was in the 2nd trimester with Zoela. However, we packed up and didn't know when we could move in.

Ended up moving in when Zoela was 1 month old. We were painting and everything else when she was 2 weeks old. 

It's crazy but it'll all work out.


----------



## CherylC3

Any updates mrs d? Xx


----------



## Tawn

MrsD, waiting impatiently for your update!

I feel you ladies on the tiredness and cranky babies! Madison was up literally every 30 mins-1 hour last night ALL NIGHT LONG and Steve and I were pulling our hair out with frustration and exhaustion. It was the worst night we have ever had!

Then this morning after not sleeping AT ALL she was up for the day at 5:45 ready to go no matter what I did to get her back to sleep. So I took her downstairs to play and WHAMO, she started crawling (like properly crawling, not the scooting and shuffling she had been doing previously)! Maybe this sleep regression has been developmental? 

Anyway, it is amazing seeing her crawl and start pulling up on furniture all in the same day. Let's hope that means the sleep problems will settle down in a few days!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I hope so for you Hun that must have been a terrible night! It does sound like a developmental thing, I think Emilia's is similar coz she's literally on the verge of crawling and she was awake every couple of hours last night and is still refusing to nap properly. She manages to go back to sleep fairly quickly though and I'm still knackered today so I can't imagine how shattered you must be!


----------



## MrsDuck

That's fantastic news way to go maddie, hopefully the spurt was making her wake up more :)


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, can't wait for your update!

Esp(I can never remember how to spell your name), yay for a HB! I agree with the other ladies, they will figure out dates better later.

Sath, hope you have a great vacation!

Cheryl, how are you doing?

Bailey, two heartbeats?!? Your scan needs to hurry up!

Tawn, yay for crawling and kisses... Hopefully she sleeps better for you tonight.

Leinz, hi!


----------



## MrsDuck

For those if you not on fb all went really well at my scan today and to my surprise I'm having a girl :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Tawn I will never moan about Zach being a pain at night with what you have to deal with! Was not happy however to be woken at 4:30 by Zach shouting and talking to himself very loudly at 4:30 and refusing to take his dummy! He finally dropped back off at about 5:45, and I got a little nap in. Bloody wonder weeks!!!! We've had jabs today so god knows what tonight will bring!


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully you'll be ok, zach was fine after his jabs last time wasn't he? 

Hmmmm what to cook for dinner?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he was but he's going through a wonder week to and for the last hour or so he's been very unsettled. Calpol it is! x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor thing, calpol to the rescue :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Urgh another meltdown before bed :(. He's in bed now tho, hopefully he'll sleep now!


----------



## Leinzlove

YESS! I knew that scan picture looked a lot like Zoela! :) :) :) Congrats DUCK!


----------



## SATH

Woo hoo mrs d a little girl how lovely. Well I was completely wrong. I would love to have a girl dont get me wrong id love a little boy but if i could choose.

OMG montreal is freezing been snowing today!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks sath xx
I hope you have a fantastic holiday and come back with some good news of your own xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw have a great holiday Sath! Hope you've got your thermals on!!

How is everyone today?

Emilia is once again miss cranky pants. This has got to be a developmental things coz it's been nearly a week now of just bad moods and refusing to nap! 

On a positive note though I just made the most yummy egg mayo lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG I don't think this thread has ever been this quiet.

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww you've changed your ticker to a pink one! 

It is very quiet isn't it? I've been back at work a lot more now so hence why I've been MIA!

I do feel so much better being back at work, I love Emilia to pieces but I feel like Bailey again and not just a mummy! I'm definately going to find a way to work when number 2 comes along, even if it's just one day a week.

I've just picked Emilia up from SIL, and she's now properly crawling! And SIL says she's cut 2 teeth! I was at work last night and this morning and just put her straight for a nap so haven't even seen them lol! She says they are just literally peeking through but that and the crawling could explain why we've had such a cranky pants week! She doesn't hate me after all lol! 

How are you mrs d? Getting used to the idea of having a little girl?


----------



## MrsDuck

There's me saying to hubby 'I'm not going back to work once our girlie arrives' but I might need to for my sanity by the sounds of it haha

Aw way to go Emilia, what a big girl, you'll have to film it and put it on FB :) 

I'm ok thanks, had my Christmas works do yesterday and also trying to sort out legal stuff on our new house, there is unfortunately a chance of it not completing until after Christmas now boo, we are all packed up and got the removals booked for Friday so I hope it all gets sorted out in time

Yup starting to get used to saying 'she' haha


----------



## baileybubs

Yikes! I hope it gets sorted Hun! That would be a pain having to wait til after Christmas!

I always knew I wasn't the type not to work but coz I loved being on maternity I thought I'd want to stay at home but going to work is like a break now lol! Coz being a mum is 24/7 I can go to work and actually drink a brew whilst it's still hot, and sit and eat a meal all the way through lol! I love being a mum of course but I think working part time too makes me a better mum to her if that makes sense. Because then I miss her so much that all the little things that would usually stress me out if I was at home all day don't bother me. 

Have you discussed names any more with hubby? I can't wait to find out what I'm having lol! Ethan or Niamh! They are my top names but we shall see.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that makes perfect sense xx

Work were suggesting lots of names yesterday at our meal but me and hubby can't agree, I think we will have a short list and see what he looks like

The energy of the second tri seems to have gone, I have been tired and snappy all day, I had a nap but still don't feel any better. I think I'm just sick of the house move and all the issues that keeps cropping up, not to mention the packing grrrr


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I don't blame you Hun I was so stressed with moving too and I wasn't pregnant (well only literally just!) and you are 20 weeks! I hope your hubby is going you an easier time!
I've got everything crossed you get the ok for Friday Hun! Where are you having Xmas day this year? I do hope not at your house lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah he's been good and doing all the lifting and I've just been wrapping everything in bubble wrap and putting into boxes

I know 21 weeks tomorrow yay :) 

Aw thanks hun, we've got lots of boundary issues and it's going to take a miracle I think to get it through :( 

Christmas was at our house last year so thankfully my aunt is cooking at my nans this year.

Where are you for Christmas and have you settled into your new house now?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw thats poop about the house hun :-( but at least you will be nice and settled by the time baby comes though. 

Thats good that you arent doing christmas this year, phew! That would be a nightmare midst moving!! 

We are doing christmas at our house with my parents again this year and get this miracle, df is off work!!!! He's excited about doing the christmas dinner and has already given me a list of things to get lol. He doesnt have another day off christmas week at all and his next day off after it will be Thursday 2nd Jan but thats ok, small sacrifice for Emilia's first Christmas off!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks fantastic news, a proper family Christmas all together yay :happydance: 

I've still got some Christmas shopping to do, god knows when I'm going to get around to that :shrug:

I've done so much wrapping of house stuff that I'm just looking at the Christmas presents and oh no not more wrapping haha

It doesn't feel like Christmas coz we haven't got any decs up :( 

Aw that vid of Emilia crawling is so cute, I love her rolling to change direction too and the look on baileys face as she charges towards him haha


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw yey for df being off bailey!! That will be So lovely for Es first Xmas!

Mrs d I'm so over wrapping just did hubby's cos he's out and I'm totally bored. Hope everything goes thru for Friday!!! Can't believe how quick it's been!


----------



## baileybubs

I know will be so nice to have a Christmas Day with df, last two he has had to work and I did one too, and our first Christmas together we both worked but it was at the same place and we started officially dating on Christmas Day, so I was glad we were both at work that one lol! 

Oh ladies just buy those bags lol! I don't even wanna think about what wrapping I still have to do!! Emilia's are all done though. I haven't even bought df's presents haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that's so sweet, starting dating on Christmas Day :) 

Now that an idea......bags! 

:hi: cupcake


----------



## cupcake1981

Off to card factory to get bags!

Hi mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

Do your babies like their bouncer chair things? I'm just wondering whether to have one from a friend or not??


----------



## baileybubs

Emilia loved hers when she was younger and it used to be one place where I could always get her to nap when she was cranky up til about 2 months ago.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah loves his, he hated the first one we got tho but loves the new one, think bailey and I have the same woodsey friends fisher price one x


----------



## cntrygrl

Is there anyone who's actually still TTC on this thread?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi cntrygrl, yes there are ladies who are ttc, some who are currently pregnant with their rainbows and some who have had their rainbow babies since this thread began! The thread was started almost 2 years ago and we've all just stuck around to help and support each other along the way.
But new ladies are always welcome, and we are all really supportive and friendly (I hope so anyway!). I know some ladies may not like the chat about pregnancy and babies that we have but I think a lot of us just didn't want to leave the thread as it would feel like we were abandoning our ladies that are still ttc. So if you don't mind our chatter about ttc, pregnancy after loss, rainbow babies and pretty much anything and everything (we do chat a lot of rubbish sometimes, or at least I do lol!) then please join us, the more the merrier.


----------



## cupcake1981

Beautifully put Bailey x


----------



## baileybubs

Morning everyone, how are we all?

Amy how's Emily doing?

My day has started with a crying session (both me and Emilia!). The first tri hormones are really kicking my arse!!! One minute I'm crying with happiness the next tears are steaming coz I think I can't cope with one baby so how on earth will I cope with 2!!

But on a positive note I finally got my dating scan booked for 30th dec. I would cancel the private one but df can only get that one off work and can't make it to the NHS one so I'm having both lol! 

Cupcake how's you and Zach today?

Mrs d any news on the house?

Sath I hope you are enjoying canada!

Espero you have been quiet Hun, everything ok?

Cheryl how are you coping with the first tri? Better than me I hope!

Ttc where are you up to Hun? Is it time for testing yet?? So excited to see a BFP from you Hun!!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning :hi: 

Aw you poor thing, I just wanted to scream at people, I had no patience in the first tri, not that I have much more now haha. Yay for having 2 scans whoo hoo, I loved all my scans :) I can't wait for you to see baby :) have you found 2 heartbeats again since that first time? 

Still in same position with the house we are buying and all it's problems, I don't think we will know until Thursday if everything has been sorted in time for Friday, if not then we won't be moving til middle of jan instead boo :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw boo mrs d!! That sucks! Was hoping you'd be all systems go for Friday! 

No just the one heartbeat which I'm finding easily and loud and clear these days yay!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bum I was hoping you were having twins haha ;) 

Well I've just been to the lawyers to sign everything so everything is all systems go from my side, just need to get the other sides lawyers to get sorted, there is still a chance of everything happening Friday, fingers crossed


----------



## cupcake1981

Must be so comforting bailey to hear that hb! 

Mrs d I hope it all gets sorted for this Friday!!!

I finally got my AF! Yey, altho it's pretty horrid rbh but maybe is just forgotten how horrid they are! Zach is great thanks, we're over wonder week 12 now thank goodness


----------



## MrsDuck

I can't believe you are excited for af! Haha 
Glad you are over the 12 week wonder stage :) and things are much better again.

I've just bought a bin bag full of 0-3 month old baby girls clothes for £20, most of it still has tags on it, bargain :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Emily had a wet diaper this morning when she woke, so that's good. She still has diarrhea though and now I have it. I'm trying to stay hydrated and rest so I can rehydrate (through Breastfeeding) and take care of my sick little one. I can't wait for this to be over! But. Thankfully, she is peeing now even if not quite normal amounts. Thanks for asking :)

Bailey, yay for a heartbeat! I was crying along with Emily this morning cause we both feel so rotten. (Hugs)

MrsD, fingers crossed for Friday!

Cupcake, yay for AF, I guess ;) glad Your little man is doing better. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Amy :hugs: poor you and Emily, I hope this bug doesn't last long and you are both feeling better soon. Yay for her weeing, that must be such a relief xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

am a TOTAL mess today and tonight. Had a fight with DH on way in talking about baby stuff again and next steps and he is just not totally on board with IUI yet. He wants to give it one more month or even more of what we've already been doing and i get that and I know we have to check out the finances, etc. I'm just super stressed since January everything starts back over and we'll be paying out the arse for my meds and ultrasound and stuff. Ugh. i'm so nervous for another negative tomorrow morning. This journey really sucks sometimes. :cry:


----------



## cupcake1981

Hugs dani, I can't imagine how tough this is on you, I hope you and hubby manage to come to an agreement about what's best for both if you.

Mrs d what a bargain, the cost if baby cloths every couple of months is huge!!

Zach slept 7-7 last night, waking only for his dummy at 5:30 (well he prob wanted milk then but a dummy was what he got!), just decided to cut the dream feed at 11 knowing I may well then need to get up to feed at 2/3 am but it seems he gets into such a deep sleep as we thought he just didn't wake! So happy! Just in time for the 4 month sleep regression to start in a few weeks. Oh well!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc :hugs: Christmas is always stressful, could it just be that in him that's talking and after Christmas he will feel differently? I hope you see a lovely line when you test tomorrow so that you don't have to think about ttcing next year :) 

Cupcake yay for a good night sleep, I hope zach doesn't get hit with the sleep regression xx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww ttc I hope you are feeling better Hun, please don't give up hope, and I'm sure you dh will be ok with it, like mrs d said it's probably just the stress of Chistmas etc. 
big big hugs Hun :hugs:

Where is everyone today it's quiet? Mrs d did the house stuff all go through?? I really hope so!!!

Cupcake how's Zach doing without that dream feed? A 12 hour night must have been bliss for you! 

Cheryl how's things you've been quiet?

Tawn how's Maddie doing with her sleeping now? I hope it's getting better for you both. And are you having to chase her round now she's crawling?! 

Sath I hope you've been having a fab holiday!

Espero I hope you are ok Hun :flower: how's that little bean?

Afm 1 more sleep!!! I'm gonna try the doppler again tonight just so I'm not filled with fear tomorrow lol, but I'm thinking all is good! We told my BIL and SILs yesterday (well we put that pic of Emilia holding the chalkboard in their Xmas cards and posted to older BIL and gave it to my other SIL with the twins). The twins are over the moon to have another cousin! They are so cute! Love them! But from other BIL who we posted the card to we haven't heard anything so not sure if they've got it yet. They'll find out tomorrow anyway coz once all has gone ok we will announce on FB.


----------



## MrsDuck

It's tomorrow bailey, we are all packed up and removals are here at 2pm so I hope so eeek! 

A big day for you as well tomorrow whoo hoo, so exciting. What time is your scan?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh yay! That's fab news mrs d!! That's so good that you can get in before Christmas! Very happy for you! 

It's at 11am the scan but then I'll have to drive back home so might not update til after lunch, I'm sure I'll be able to nip on fb before I drive home though lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

What an exciting day tomo, mrs d moving and bailey your scan!! Eeeek!

Bailey he woke a few times last night but settled with a dummy. My body hasn't yet got used to 12 hour nights tho as I still wake frequently expecting him to wake up!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh bugger I just thought we haven't got a phone line at our new place yet so no wifi, I'll have to do an expensive 3G to see baileys update xx

Yay for lots of sleep cupcake :)


----------



## baileybubs

Aw but at least he's settling well for you cupcake! Bless him he sounds like such a load back little boy. 

Mrs d I'll update fb first so check there lol


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah he's usually very chilled bless his heart!


----------



## Tawn

Happy moving day MrsD!!

And happy scan day Bailey! That time FLEW!


----------



## AmyB1978

MrsD, let the movers and the hubby do the moving, you just point your finger and run your belly! :)

Bailey, if my time change is correct you are at your scan now.... Can't wait to see your gummy bear. And I can't decide pink or blue for you...


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks ladies xx

Oooh bailey I can't wait to find out if there are more than 1 in there ;) xx


----------



## Espero

Hi girls,

Apologies for radio silence, we had a bit of a drama on Sunday night. I had a bit of a PV bleed and spent the evening in our charming local A&E. Got a scan on Monday at the EPU and little bean was fine. Turns out I have a funny cervix - it's called an ectropion? It won't harm the baby but can cause bleeding and stinging. Booked in for another scan on the 30th - SO worried about that one, it'll be the furthest we've ever gotten if the jumping bean is still ok.

I've been referred to a consultant too - she's put my on Cyclogest pessaries - has anyone ever had any experience with these?

Now I have to go back and catch up - see you in a few! :coffee:

Espero xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Espero, sorry for the scare and soooo glad your bean is ok!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

All went fine at the scan, just one little baby wriggling away mrs d!!

Espero sorry for your scare hun, but I think now you have seen a happy healthy bean wriggling away a couple of times now then its high chances all will be perfect at your next scan too xxxx


----------



## SATH

I'm back slowly thawing out!! 

Fab news bailey only 1 little wiggler in there any scan pics?? Are you all ready for Christmas? 

Hope everyone is ok will catch up later taking my godsons to see frozen in a minute should be fun.


----------



## MrsDuck

Morning ladies as we don't have free wifi I'll have to be brief, house went through yesterday by the skin of our teeth so now the fun starts :/ 

Espero I'm glad all is good with your little bean, sorry no experience of that but glad it has no effect on baby :) 

Sath you're back yay I want to see pics, I bet you had a fantastic time, enjoy frozen xx

Bailey whoo hoo for perfect scan, damn there is only one haha xx

I'll catch up when I can xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well...thanks everyone for the good thoughts. I'm out. CD5 today. Bummer. :cry: But all is ok now. We are fine. Still pissed it didn't work out last cycle but mentally moving on once again. Called my doc's office and got all set up for this next cycle. Started back on my femara today twice a day for 5 days. Hopefully this time it works. My ultrasound to check the follies is December 31 which is perfect timing so we can get one more in paid for by insurance before the new year starts. Whew! Then i go back on the heparin and progesterone after O, then i'll be testing Jan. 16 per doc's orders. She said to try not to test before this date so maybe i'll actually listen this time. we shall see. i feel the urge to temp this cycle just so my chart isn't so boring. i don't know though. Maybe not. But...if this cycle doesn't work, we have an appointment with the specialist again January 27 to go over the next steps, which is *IUI*!!! I'm so excited. I mean it would obviously be awesome to not have to go there but if not pregnant this cycle, looks like February cycle is the one. I checked on the pricing too and it was GREAT! I was so scared for that. It's only $300 total, not including my meds. SO GREAT! Now DH is on board but he still wants to meet with doc first to go over it all and chat so we're looking at February cycle for that.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you for putting up with me.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Must be so comforting bailey to hear that hb!
> 
> Mrs d I hope it all gets sorted for this Friday!!!
> 
> I finally got my AF! Yey, altho it's pretty horrid rbh but maybe is just forgotten how horrid they are! Zach is great thanks, we're over wonder week 12 now thank goodness

Yay for AF finally returning. :happydance:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cntrygrl said:


> Is there anyone who's actually still TTC on this thread?

*
ME!!!*


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> For those if you not on fb all went really well at my scan today and to my surprise I'm having a girl :)

:cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> All looking ok so far - although I've been put back in my dates to 6 weeks. Not sure about that - bubs is measuring 4.7mm and there seems to be a lot of differing opinion about what size means which age. :wacko:
> 
> Saw a little heartbeat, and hubs got a bit teary. :kiss:
> 
> Espero xx

:cloud9:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Oh I've jumped from a Mango to a banana??

and now you're a papaya, wow! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ttc how are you now? That's great news about your dh being on board for IUI Hun but I have everything crossed that you won't need that because you are gonna create a Christmas/new year baby!!!!! 

Here's my scan pic for those not on my fb. I'm very excited now, and feel like I'm already in 2nd tri. Can't wait to feel those little flutters!!

If I don't get chance to come on here again (coz I'm working then busy!) MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LUCKY LADIES, BUMPS AND BABIES!!! I hope you all have a fantastic time and that our ttc ladies get their Christmas wishes and those sticky little rainbows because you all deserve it so much. 
Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx :xmas1: :xmas2: :xmas3: :xmas4: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas11: :xmas12: :xmas13:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 117.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc I'm sorry the witch showed but I'm pleased df is back in board :) 

Lovely scan pic bailey xx

I'm locked out :( I'm sat on the door step with a trolley load of food freezing. Hubby took my keys and my car so now I can't get in bugger. At least it's not raining (just freezing and blowing a gale)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hi ttc how are you now? That's great news about your dh being on board for IUI Hun but I have everything crossed that you won't need that because you are gonna create a Christmas/new year baby!!!!!
> 
> Here's my scan pic for those not on my fb. I'm very excited now, and feel like I'm already in 2nd tri. Can't wait to feel those little flutters!!
> 
> If I don't get chance to come on here again (coz I'm working then busy!) MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LUCKY LADIES, BUMPS AND BABIES!!! I hope you all have a fantastic time and that our ttc ladies get their Christmas wishes and those sticky little rainbows because you all deserve it so much.
> Love to you all xxxxxxxxxx :xmas1: :xmas2: :xmas3: :xmas4: :xmas5: :xmas6: :xmas7: :xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas11: :xmas12: :xmas13:

I'm much better today. Excited now for Christmas. THanks for asking bailey! I hope you're right. 

I love that little pic for the reveal. I can't WAIT to post somehing like that on my FB when it's time. OH MY GOSH! ;-) Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1228083-ttc-our-1st-miracle-rainbow-journey-160.html

Come check me out! :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas. Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas. Lots of love to you all xxxx

You too MrsD!!! :hugs::xmas4::xmas6::xmas8::xmas16:


----------



## SATH

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies hope you all had a lovely Christmas!

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Knackered, I never want to move again :( 
Sorry you are ill :( gorgeous pics of Emilia looking all festive, I hope she doesn't get your cold xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think she may have already got it with the mood she's been in today! She's been really cranky (much like me lol) so I've just had to put her to bed!!

Oh moving is awful mrs d!! I felt the same, never moving again lol! Hope you haven't strained yourself too much Hun. Are you almost done with everything now?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw poor little thing and I suppose it's made worse by her not being able to tell you how pants she feels :( 

No I've been fairly good and not done too much lifting of stuff :/ all our stuff is in the new house now but we need to do lots of things such as replace the floor in the kitchen then it needs a new kitchen and connect up to mains water. Also the windows are single glazed so they need replacing and the central heating boiler is ancient and on it's last legs :/ we wanted something we could do up but probably not at the same time as a new baby but oh we'll we like a challenge haha 

Are you doing anything nice to celebrate New Year?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw good glad you didn't do too much! It's still mega stressful regardless though isn't it? Sounds like a bit of work mrs d but I guess it will all be worth it in the end won't it? My in laws house needs everything replacing lol, carpet, decor, conservatory, garden, oil central heating, windows, bathroom, kitchen, all of it needs to go lol!!! I don't get why they bought such a fixer upper but it is a lovely big bungalow and they will retire there. 

No plans for me, I'll be on my own at home with Emilia whilst df is at work til about 11pm. How about you?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ours is much the same as your in laws :( 

Not sure what we are doing at the moment for new year, one of my family is likely to have a party so that won't cost anything :) 

Did your df have that time off over Christmas? 

Oh and I forgot to ask how you enjoyed your Christmas Eve scan?


----------



## baileybubs

No he didn't get time off at Christmas and hasn't got anything off at new year either. Very annoyed but nothing we can do. 

It was the day you moved we had our scan mrs d lol. Was good but the pics aren't actually as good as I thought they'd be seen as that's the whole purpose rather than the NHS scans where it's all medical of course. At Emilia's 12 week NHS scan they let us choose our pics whereas they didn't even do that at this private scan! But that's ok coz we see the pumpkin again on Monday!


----------



## MrsDuck

What?? Oh no after thinking he was off for 3 days that's appalling :( 

I know you had your first scan the private one the dame day as my move, but I thought your nhs one was Christmas Eve but oh it's Monday. Is df going with you this time?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh he's still got 3 days off mrs d, on the 5th 6th and 7th January woohoo! The deal is usually if you work Xmas you get New Year's Day off and vice versa but because df was supposed to be off Xmas day he's now still down for working New Year's Day! So frustrating but I'm just not letting it get to me coz it makes my blood boil whereas df takes it in his stride. He doesn't stand up for himself.

Yeah my NHS scan is Monday, we were gonna cancel the private one when we found out the NHS one was so soon but he can't make it on Monday anyway so we kept the private one. I'm at work Monday and my mum has Emilia so I'm just going on my own.


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm pleased he gets 3 days off in a row still but what a bummer it wasn't over Christmas like you thought. I'd be fuming too xx

God you are second tri already where did that time go?? I loved all my scans, what a shame nobody is going with you to share the experience but you'll love seeing your peanut again :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's a bummer but there's no way his boss will let him have the time off and I'm not sure they'd let my mum in with Emilia (they can be fussy at these NHS scans can't they?).

We have booked a private 3d scan at 27 weeks too! I don't like the idea of not checking everything is ok after 20 weeks.

Yeah 2nd tri can't believe it. Although some people say it's 14 weeks I go by 13 weeks myself, then 27 for 3rd tri. It had actually flown really!


----------



## baileybubs

Hello, how are we all?

Everyone's very quiet at the mo, enjoying festivities I assume!

Why do some people on this forum just have to be so superior sometimes. I have a thread in first tri about how I'm upset with df's present to me. I mention that I'm not ungrateful and I realise I'm so lucky, but was upset coz he has once again bought me clothes that are tent-sized coz I'm pregnant and make me feel fat and frumpy. Feels like a waste of money coz I won't wear them coz they don't even fit my chest and arms even if my bump will grow into them! So most people have replied saying yeah that's men, other people have had the same and it just makes you feel a bit poop etc, but there's always got to be one person who says that I should just be grateful getting presents off people should be about what they want to get you and I should just cheer up. 
Why do people like that bother commenting? If I read a thread and don't agree with the person is generally just move on and don't comment, especially when it's clearly someone just feeling a bit down and wanting to know they aren't the only ones feeling that way. 

Sorry if anyone agrees with that person, I probably do sound ungrateful lol, but sometimes it's nice to just feel good about yourself as a pregnant mum and those clothes made me feel like a big fat heffer and just wanted to rant about it to my fellow pregnant mums. 

Anyways, I'm rambling! What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw hey ladies. Xx

Bailey I totally agree with u Hun if I disagree I always just move on but there are total bitches out there tht can't keel the trap shut. Don't let it bother u Hun xxc


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl how are you doing Hun? How's that little bean doing? Did Leo enjoy his first Christmas?!

Thanks Hun I know I probably do sound ungrateful to some people but I think everyone wants to be spoilt sometimes don't they? Plus my main point wasn't that I didn't want the present he got me (I didn't of course) but my point was that someone bought me clothes that are 2 sizes too big suggesting that I look like a big fat heffer, that's why I was upset. I'd rather get no present than one that makes me feel like that lol! Oh well i guess it's like you say some people just have to say something, I guess the woman who commented would have just smiled and appreciated the thought but sorry my hormones make me a little more sensitive at the mo, I can't be that cool headed lol!

So what have you been up to?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I agree people should just not comment if they are going to upset people with their reply :( men are useless at buying clothes for their other halves :( can you exchange them for the right size or something else? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey we had a fab Xmas loved it and my scan is thurs 9th jan and I've booked a private gender scan for 3rd jan.. Il hav to return the top my dh got me as it's too small xx


----------



## baileybubs

How have you got a gender scan for 3rd Jan Hun? Won't that be too soon? Sorry about your top Hun, I wish mine had been too small lol! Huge isn't the word lol!

Mrs d yeah I suppose I could see if there's anything I can get in my size but my bellys already getting too big for normal clothes, and bigger sizes fit my belly but not my chest or legs if it's pants lol. It's that horrible in between when people think I'm just fat lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey people can be very judgemental on here, and on any forum where they are anonymous in fact. I think people like to argue for the sake of it rbh. And don't worry hubby had to return my present cos I didn't like it, he bought me some jewellery which was totally not my style, rather than him spending loads on sonething I will never wear I was honest and he's got his money back and I'll chose something I do like...we don't have enough money to waste it on sonething that'll just sit in my drawer! Maybe I'm ungrateful to!

Mrs d hope that house is getting sorted out!!! 

These scans are all so exciting, I'm a little envious x


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies i do feel better now. That was part of my post too that we dont have the money for him to waste on something I wont use, coz what I wanted was actually a practical thing, a pair of ugg-type boots coz mine are knackered and I need some for when the snow comes, so I will have to buy some anyway. Anyways I also ordered some clothes off asda online, I want some things that will cling to the bump so that I dont just look fat lol! And I am going to try and return the other clothes tomorrow and just tell them the truth, df got me the wrong size coz I am pregnant and I dont like the style so can I get money back/store credit. Hopefully I can find something else I like.

Did you get some other jewellery cupcake?

And thats how the baby fever starts cupcake lol, you'll be ttc before you know it haha!!


----------



## cupcake1981

No we were supposed to go shopping today but had a huge fight instead! Might go shopping Monday instead. 

No babies for us for a while....things aren't great at the moment, we need to work on stuff before we even thing of having another sadly :(

Hope you can take back your stuff x


----------



## CherylC3

Oops I meant 3rd of February aw sorry cupcake u must be going thru wot me and hubby went thru and I think bailey and her df went thru a tough patch think every cpl goes thru it after a baby cos it's such hard work and I think ur relationship changes me and hubby are now reAlly good so it shud get better xxxxx big hugs xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I was gonna say the same thing as Cheryl Hun. I don't know anyone that hasn't struggled as a couple, if you wanna talk to us about it we are here, rant and vent to us anytime. I hope you are ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah bailey it's a hard few months with a baby. Xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Thanks guys, I'm ok, things came to a bit of a head yesterday and I almost moved Zach and I up to my mums for a few days, but I didn't in the end. He says I'm not like a wife anymore I'm just Zachs mummy :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear Hun I think I'd smack df if he said that to me! But I hear a lot of men feel like that, it's like they don't like the idea of sharing their wife, and for the first few months you do stop being a wife and just being a mother, because that's what you have to do! I don't think they realise how having a baby is more life changing for us women. It's life changing for them too of course, but not in the same way. We completely lose who we are and it's not just that we are no longer their wife, we are no longer a worker, a socialiser, we are no longer ourselves and what goes a long way in helping that is if they take a little more time to be daddy so we can feel like human beings again! 
I know there's been several times where I have said I'm not Bailey anymore, I'm just Emilia's mum. We lose our identities and we need their help getting it back. 
Does he ever give you time to not just be Zachs mummy, that's the question?


----------



## cupcake1981

He's right in a way, Zach is all consuming but I don't mind, I adore my baby and I want to be with him all the time. But like you say we make more of an adjustment and they just don't get it. I think things will get better they are just hard at tho mo :( x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw cupcake my dh was just the same I really thot I wud hav left too but now me and hubby look bak and say it was a rough time and our life will never be the same as we hav Leo but when we get time just the 2 of us we really cherish it now. I'm sure u will get thru this I agree with bailey saying how we change everything and we do nd to just be mummy's the first few months. Xxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake :hugs: I'm sure me and hubby are going to struggle as its just been the 2 of us to think of for the past 10 years, doing what we want when we want. I hope things improve very soon xxx

Cheryl are you feeling any better yet?

Bailey are you still ill too? 

Afm the boxes are slowly being emptied and we can see more carpet haha


----------



## baileybubs

How've you been today cupcake?

Hey mrs d yay for getting boxes cleared! It is a good feeling once you get stuff sorted despite all the hassle of moving lol!

And eurgh no I feel worse today, it's gone onto my chest now so I feel terrible. But I don't wanna go to bed coz I know I won't be able to sleep as I'm so uncomfortable lying down! I had another mini meltdown earlier too, crying my eyes out coz Emilia has been super cranky today again and I don't know how many more bad days like this my hormonal, pregnant, sick body can take lol!! I feel better now I've cried (and not to scare you ladies here coz I think I just have a high needs child) but I found the newborn stage easier than this! And I feel like a terrible mother coz my poor little munchkin fell and whacked her head on the shelf under the coffee table and now has a massive bruise on her head :cry:

But on a better note, my scan is tomorrow yay!


----------



## MrsDuck

There are still o'd knows how many boxes to unpack but we are getting there :) 

Aw bailey :hugs: feeling really ill is bad enough when you just have yourself to sort out, I can't imagine having a baby to look after too :( I bet Emilia feels ill too that's why she is cranky, I hope you both feel better soon xxx

Yay for your scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see more scan pics :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Aw bailey is she having a wonder week? I was ready to scream when Zach went through ww12 he was bloody awful. The newborn stage is easy! All they do is eat and sleep!

Yey for scan tomorrow.

Today has been a better day but now I'm pissed as he asked if I want to go out on NYE, which I don't and we'd not get a sitter anyway, so I said he could go on his own expecting him to say ok I'll go for an hour or so just to show his face, but no he was gonna go all night and leave me here alone in NYE :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw cupcake that sucks!!! Have you told him you don't want him to do that? In a way I guess I am lucky my df works NY Eve so we don't end up having that argument! It sucks how much mums lives have to change and dads don't! Or they don't think they have to anyway! It makes me laugh coz df is always saying that I don't wanna go out anyway so why am I "jealous" when he goes out......he fails to realise that I don't wanna go out coz a) I'm knackered b) I will no doubt have to be up early next day an c) want to be at home with my daughter. Why don't men understand this and feel the same way? I think it takes men a lot longer to adjust to being parents. 

It's apparently not a wonder week but I do think mrs d may be right and she's got a bit of a cold too or maybe it's the teething and all the developmental stuff again. She is constantly pulling up to stand now and is dying to be walking but she's so impatient she's trying too soon and hasn't the balance so keeps falling! I feel terrible coz earlier she fell right next to me and I just wasn't quick enough to catch her, felt like I was watching her whack her head in slow motion!!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes exactly bailey all what you just said above. I'm upset cos he was more worried about letting his mate down by not going to his party than upsetting his wife and mother of his child by leaving her alone in NYE.

Sorry I don't get to come on here hardly ever and when I do I Just moan and make selfish posts :(


----------



## baileybubs

Don't be daft Hun, we are here to help! Vent away! You must be so annoyed! Does he have any clue he's upset you or why?


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes I couldn't bite my lip any longer. Today had been a good day and he's just bloody blown it. I'm really hurt :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw I'm sorry Hun, men can think so selfishly at times, then blame us for snapping or being hormonal, all it takes is a little more thought on their part but sometimes you'd think we were asking too much wouldn't you?!
Where is he now Hun? I usually get the silent treatment from df when we fall out (he knows it drives me bonkers!)


----------



## cupcake1981

Sitting next to me on the sofa, I've had an apology but it doesn't really make me feel better :(


----------



## baileybubs

Was it a real apology or just the word sorry? I hate it when people use the word but don't mean it. 
Is he still gonna go out on NY Eve?


----------



## cupcake1981

I think he's genuinely sorry for being so thoughtless. He says he's only going to go for an hour or so but who knows x


----------



## cupcake1981

Enjoy your scan today bailey xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey 

Mrs d my sickness comes and goes feel alto better this time. Yeah for unpacking a bet u can't wait to be settled x

Bailey it's so hard when there trying to do things and fall Leo keeps going flat on his face trying to crawl. X

Cupcake I'm so sorry can't believe he's going out on ur first new year my dh is also working.. He keeps asking can Leo stay over at his mums but no way she's 73 lives 30min drive away and she lives alone and he's only been at hers once I'm I being unreasonable saying no?x


----------



## cupcake1981

I don't think you're being unreasonable saying no Cheryl, I'd say the same. That's definitely not a safe situation for a small baby. What if she were to fall ill suddenly and there was no one to take care of Leo? But then I'm hugely over protective so maybe someone less neurotic than me might think it's ok!

Maybe your having a girl this time as your less ill x


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw sorry your hubby is being insensitive cupcake, I hope he doesn't stay out all night or come home really drunk xx

Nope Cheryl I don't think you are being unreasonable at all xx

Bailey any pics? xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Bailey, is everything ok???


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry ladies I had to go back to work and was on til 5pm so couldn't update. Everything was fine and baby was wriggling away. 

Cupcake hope you and hubby are a bit better now

Cheryl no that's not unreasonable at all Hun I wouldn't either in that situation


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Bailey people can be very judgemental on here, and on any forum where they are anonymous in fact. I think people like to argue for the sake of it rbh. And don't worry hubby had to return my present cos I didn't like it, he bought me some jewellery which was totally not my style, rather than him spending loads on sonething I will never wear I was honest and he's got his money back and I'll chose something I do like...we don't have enough money to waste it on sonething that'll just sit in my drawer! Maybe I'm ungrateful to!
> 
> Mrs d hope that house is getting sorted out!!!
> 
> These scans are all so exciting, I'm a little envious x

I'm envious too cupcake. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

cupcake1981 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm ok, things came to a bit of a head yesterday and I almost moved Zach and I up to my mums for a few days, but I didn't in the end. He says I'm not like a wife anymore I'm just Zachs mummy :(

:nope: :hugs: hang in there!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ttc happy new year! Have you been doing more bding? Lol :winkwink:

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

It's very quiet on here, everyone busy I suppose?

We've just ordered a bathroom whoo hoo, that will be one room done :) god I miss a shower


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh and we've just arranged to be connected to mains water even more whoo hoo, no more green water :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi mrs d! Eurgh green water? Am I reading that right lol!!

Well I've just had to put miss cranky pants to bed early coz she has been whinging since 4pm and refused her tea. I blame df, he woke her this morning during her nap so she's not had enough sleep today.

So how's your Christmas in your new house been Hun? Have you had a good holiday season?


----------



## baileybubs

And yay for ordering the bathroom woohoo! I could live without a shower, but not a bath lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Yup you are reading that right, it's turning my towels green from drying ourselves and I put a flannel in the bath and it went green, oh and also any soap bubbles left in the bath leaves a green scum yuck

A bath takes too long each day, I really miss quickly jumping in the shower, also I'm running out of space to move in the bath with my growing bump haha

Aw poor Emilia, hopefully she is less cranky tomorrow although she's going to be up early if she went to bed early :( 

Has she got any teeth yet? 

I had a good Christmas thanks although we haven't left th house much, still trying to unpack everything, it made me realise I'm going to suffer from cabin fever when I'm off work on maternity and with baby :/ 

Did you enjoy the time off with df? Also how at you liking your new hair/fringe as I'm considering cutting a fringe in mine now?


----------



## baileybubs

Nah you'll find when you have your little rainbow that going to bed early sometimes means they actually sleep later lol! Although I spoke too soon before coz she woke up half an hour ago crying and I'm still trying to get her back to sleep. Gave her ibuprofen coz I think she's teething, and I do PUPD every 5 mins three times then 10 mins. It's hard coz I can hear her screaming but yet when I'm in there shushing or holding her she calms and is almost drifting off, but the second I leave she screams again! It's hard work but if I don't do this she just continues crying whenever I leave the room!


----------



## baileybubs

Weird about your water being green though, gross!

Yeah the cabin fever gets to me a lot, that's why I went back to work early. I don't think I'm built to be a SAHM. 

And I love my fringe now! Going to get my hair done properly in an inverted bob next week (whenever I find out what bloody day df is off that is!!)

Df hasn't had any time of really, he had Monday and Saturday last week and Monday this week but I work Mondays, and he's off this Saturday but coz his days off were messed about I've ended up having to swap a shift so I'm working Saturday :-( sucks!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that must be hard,but I'm determined to do that too otherwise I'll be in bed myself at 6.30pm just so she'll go to sleep

What a bugger about df's lack of time off :( I hope he got paid overtime for working when he was meant to be off to make up for switching his shifts :( 

Glad you like your hair, I need to decide on an easy hairstyle for me for when little miss arrives coz I can't see me blow drying or straightening each day haha


----------



## baileybubs

Nope no overtime, joys of being a chef.

Yeah I just kept putting my hair in a bobble for months, feel so much better now though. To be honest now I've got my GHDs it doesnt take too long and it makes me feel like I am still human lol.

I'm really feeling self conscious about my weight now though, when I was at the MW last week she said my BMI classed me as obese coz its just over 30 (30.4). Its weird coz last time my BMI was 29.5 and I didnt care but now coz its in the obese category I just feel like I am so overweight and feel poop :-( 
All I can think about now is losing weight but thats not a good way to think in pregnancy is it? Sigh, the joys of being a woman...

It worked after about 30 mins, she went to sleep. Its hard but they need to learn to self settle, but sometimes I just rock her in my arms lol, I just think sometimes they need to feel safe dont they so I'm not too strict. 
Hows the name hunt coming along?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh poo no overtime pay :( 

I love straighteners but I've ruined my hair using them so often, even with protection spray :( 

Aw hun you are baking a baby, forget about the weighing scales until he/she arrives and even then you aren't big, I can't believe what your BMI is saying :( 

Glad emilia dropped off without too much trouble :) yup I think I've decided on names but dh isn't entirely convinced :/


----------



## baileybubs

Urgh we do all the hard work of growing and carrying the baby you'd think they'd at least give us more power with the name wouldnt you lol? Df wouldnt let me use Niamh last time and I was so set on it. Now he says we can use it this time if its a girl, but just found out his cousin will be calling their dd Neveah which to me sounds similar so I dont wanna use it now :-(

Are you keeping it a secret what you want? I remember you mentioning Darcy....

Yeah my BMI puts me in the obese category, but I looked at a chart and I could weigh another 20+ kg and would still be in the same category, whereas to be in the category below I could only weigh 10kg less......dont get how they make up these numbers. I'm a size 14-16, and yes I have gone up a size in the past 2 years with all the pregnancies and stuff as I used to be 12-14 but I dont get how that puts me in the obese category!! Its coz I'm so damn short!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and how can :holly: count for nothing? lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no :( that would sound the same but how often would they be together? 

Hubby doesn't like darcy and wants Lucy, but that's my mums dogs name, or chloë, whereas I want Ruby Amelia 

Exactly :holly: aren't taken into the equation haha and they weigh a ton ;) 

I'm short too, with long legs but short body whic makes me a bit scared of where on earth baby is going to go as she gets bigger eeek!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Sorry ladies I had to go back to work and was on til 5pm so couldn't update. Everything was fine and baby was wriggling away.
> 
> Cupcake hope you and hubby are a bit better now
> 
> Cheryl no that's not unreasonable at all Hun I wouldn't either in that situation

Yay for baby being great and wriggling away. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I deffo don't think a name same as a dog you know, that would be strange. I like Chloe and Ruby, both are nice. Is he deffo not going for Darcy then? Shame that's a lovely name. My df would never go with that name either I don't think. 

No we'd never see Neveah but that's because we both hate his cousin, he's an absolute waste of space, and so I don't think I would want my daughter to have a similar name to his. Especially as I do like his sister and mum and they'd probably keep mentioning the similarity etc, no I couldn't do it. Plus she will be born first too so it will look like we've copied them lol! 

You'll be like me mrs d, I've got a tiny torso and Emilia had nowhere to go but outwards so that's why I showed early and at the end was just all a massive bump lol! Made it hard to eat though at the end coz my stomach was well and truly pushed up into my chest! And made the heartburn 10 times worse too lol! Sorry!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Hey ttc happy new year! Have you been doing more bding? Lol :winkwink:
> 
> How is everyone?

Happy new year to you too girly! oh yes, i get in bd sessions AS OFTEN AS I CAN. He, he... :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Good good dani! Can't wait til you test Hun, I have a great feeling about this cycle for you, new year new baby xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> It's very quiet on here, everyone busy I suppose?
> 
> We've just ordered a bathroom whoo hoo, that will be one room done :) god I miss a shower




MrsDuck said:


> Ooh and we've just arranged to be connected to mains water even more whoo hoo, no more green water :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Exciting stuff MrsD!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Good good dani! Can't wait til you test Hun, I have a great feeling about this cycle for you, new year new baby xxxx

i'm glad you have a good feeling for me because i don't. i still have hope but i'm not feeling unrealistic in my head this time. i don't think we'll get a positive this month but that's ok. i have IUI to look forward to next month and i'll really have hope then.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah that makes sense, have you got a back up name? 

Nope darcy has well and truly bitten the dust, he likes ruby but prefers chloë :( 

I've been having acid reflux and have to sleep propped up, I bought some gaviscon dual action stuff to try tonight but can't keep taking that or the next 3 months :( 

Ttc I've got everything crossed for you for a jan bfp :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah Eloise is my current fave or Layla. Or Lainie (pronounced Laney) but not sure on that one, especially with df's last name. I love Daisy but I feel that any flower name will sound silly in front of df's last name. 

Maybe you'll end up doing what me and df did then. We ended up scrapping all the names we both couldn't agree on and kept coming up with others til I suggested Emilia and we both liked it. 

Lol I drank gaviscon from the bottle for the last month lol! Not looking forward to that again! Whatever you do don't drink milk, it goes sour in your stomach and doesn't help!


----------



## MrsDuck

My sister suggested daisy but like your df's it didn't really go with my surname. It's tough isn't it :( Eloise is nice but they would have the same initials :) 

Hmmm I didn't think about milk, thanks for the warning


----------



## MrsDuck

When is your next scan?


----------



## baileybubs

I don't mind the idea of same initials, I don't think many people really notice that kind if thing, unless we named all of our children with names beginning with E if we have more than two lol!

My next scan is Feb 18th.....seems like ages lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

So is that your gender scan? 

The gaviscon didn't do much for my acid reflux last night, what else shall I try?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that's my gender scan, then we have the private one on April 11th when I'm 27 weeks. But if they decide I need any extra NHS scans after I've seen the consultant (which I doubt) we'll cancel the private one. 

Hmmm have you tried tums or rennies, anything chalky? Maybe that will help. Also make sure you drink lots of water and don't go to bed with too much in your tummy (so you aren't producing more acid at night to digest food) dunno if that helps but that's what I was told! 

Just got given a forward facing car seat that's suitable for 9 months + from SIL. Well she gave us 2 coz obviously they have twins lol. But gonna swap them now coz she's too big for the baby one now. Wonder how she'll like facing forward?


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh exciting, why does your pregnancy seem to be flying and mines is going slowly? Haha

One midwife said I could have a scan at 28 weeks due to my thyroid issues and the associated chance of having a smaller baby but the consultant poo pood it saying my thyroid levels are under control so it's not an issue :( I don't think I'll see baby now until she arrives :( I've got a consultant and midwife appointment on Wednesday so I'll see what they say then :/ 

Did you find the medicine or tablet form better?


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey ladies, lots to catch up on, I'm sorry I'm so pants at getting on here since I had Zach, I promise I read it all just don't have the time to post much!

Mrs d sorry for the heartburn Hun, gaviscon did help me, maybe it was something you ate that exascerbated it. Some buy it tho get it free from your hp if you need more! Mine got better at about 34/34 weeks preg when Zach dropped down, so you might not have it constantly until she's born now! Love all your name suggestions btw!

Bailey your pregnancy is whizzing by!


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's going so fast! Can't believe I am actually 2nd tri already really!
Aw I understand Zach keeping you busy! 

Mrs d I preferred to drink the stuff lol, coz it felt more soothing, and I agree with cupcake I stupidly bought mine and it ain't cheap, you can get it on prescription.


----------



## cupcake1981

I used to swig it straight from the bottle, kept it on the bedside table!


----------



## MrsDuck

The chewable tablets are useless, I think I'll get a bottle. I'll ask the mw but I'm guessing its not free for me here :( 

I'm fine all day but as soon as I get into bed it starts :( 

It looks like zach has had a growth spurt in your FB pics :)


----------



## baileybubs

He is looking big now isn't he mrs d! Can't believe how old he is! Time is just whizzing by us these days isn't it?! He's such a cutie too, he always looks so happy!

Aw poop hope you can get it, although it isn't too expensive it's just that I drank so much last time! And cheap brands just aren't the same. Didn't help me that the flavour made me feel sick though lol!

How's the unpacking coming along?

Oh and cupcake how's the new car?


----------



## cupcake1981

He is a big boy grows like a weed! In 6-9 clothes now, I can hardly keep up!

He's the most laid back baby ever, so contented, quiet, watching what's going on around him, he looks like me and has my temperament to!

My car is fab thanks bailey, I don't know myself having 5 doors!

Mrs d do you not get maternity exemption certificates on the Channel Islands?


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies so sorry I'm never on happy new year hope u had fun time. Xx

Mrs d yeah for ordering ur bathroom green water doesn't sound nice. Sorry u hav reflux I'm lucky I avoided tht one while pg with Leo. X

Bailey Emilia will love the big car seat Leo has been in his for a cpl of months now the only downside he does fall asleep in it think there's too much for him to see.. 18th feb seems ages Hun. Xx

Cupcake Zach sounds like a great baby Leo is the opposite he's so loud and wild squeels and shouts all day and loves a moan. So I'm hoping this baby is more content. Xx

Ttc hoping u get ur new year BFP xxxx

Afm been busy got Leo's naming day tomoro and Monday we are going to lodges st a nice hotel for 4 nights can't wait to go and use the pool with Leo. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol cheryl what's wrong with him falling asleep in it, I hope Emilia does she won't nap anywhere but in her cot lol! 

How you feeling Hun? When's your scan? Can't be far off now are you 11 weeks?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i just don't want a boring chart this time around. i know doc says not to temp and maybe i won't the entire time but the chart is way more exciting this way...don't you agree? ;-)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies so sorry I'm never on happy new year hope u had fun time. Xx
> 
> Mrs d yeah for ordering ur bathroom green water doesn't sound nice. Sorry u hav reflux I'm lucky I avoided tht one while pg with Leo. X
> 
> Bailey Emilia will love the big car seat Leo has been in his for a cpl of months now the only downside he does fall asleep in it think there's too much for him to see.. 18th feb seems ages Hun. Xx
> 
> Cupcake Zach sounds like a great baby Leo is the opposite he's so loud and wild squeels and shouts all day and loves a moan. So I'm hoping this baby is more content. Xx
> 
> Ttc hoping u get ur new year BFP xxxx
> 
> Afm been busy got Leo's naming day tomoro and Monday we are going to lodges st a nice hotel for 4 nights can't wait to go and use the pool with Leo. Xx

Hey girl, when are you going to update your status and tickers? Are you waiting for the scan?

Sounds like you will have fun at the lodge and pool!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I meant doesn't fall asleep in it lol. X

My scan is jan 15th was supposed to be the 9th but I had to change it. Il try get a ticker up I think I'm 12 wks now. Not sure exact tho. X


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw cupcake you are lucky, I really hope my Lil girlie is a good sleeper. Sadly no exemptions unless you are a low earner so we have to pay for dr and dentist even when pregnant :( 

Cheryl enjoy Leo's naming day tomorrow and enjoy the pool, poop about your scan being delayed :( 

Bailey are you back at work permanently now? 

Hi ttc enjoy your temping :) are you about to o off on holiday? 

Sath how are you? 

Afm hubby has stripped out our house bathroom today so now just waiting for the new one to arrive :)


----------



## MrsDuck

It's V-day whoo hoo :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies!

Ttc I'm rubbish at interpreting thesr charts I hope it's going well!

Cheryl ooh only 10 days now yay!

Mrs d woohoo yay for V day!!! That's awesome!!! 

I've been back at work properly since beginning of December, I just had less shifts over Xmas. Getting so annoyed though coz df isn't off when I'm working AGAIN! His boss just seems to think that childcare is the woman's problem and responsibility and even told him that I would just have to call in sick to my job then!!! Yeah coz my job obviously isn't as important as his job! I'm feeling so hacked off about it today coz it really goes to show how people still don't see women as equals in society, clearly according to df's boss it's a woman's job to look after the child whilst the man goes out to work

But so happy you are at V day Hun! That's crept up quickly!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun, I can't believe I've made it, I feel a bit more relaxed now, silly isn't it :) 

That is really bad of your df's boss, if you don't have anyone else to look after Emilia what does he expect you to do? What would he do if your df stuck to his guns and said no I've got to be off to look after my baby?


----------



## cupcake1981

Happy v day mrs d!!!! It's a great feeling isn't it. Yey for new bathroom, how long do you have to wait for it to get sorted? 

Bailey how annoying!!!! DFs boss sounds like a proper ass from what you've told us!!!

I ordered the 5:2 diet book today....."I've just had a baby" is no longer a valid excuse 4 months down the line :(......


----------



## MrsDuck

The new bathroom should arrive within the next couple of weeks, then after hubby has fitted it they will come around and fit the corian on top, so it should all be done within a month :) yay it will feel good just to have one room done :) although we are now considering blocking up one of the windows in that bathroom?? Too many decisions to make haha

I've heard good things about that 5:2 diet cupcake and it doesn't feel too much like you are on a diet :)


----------



## baileybubs

Is the 5:2 diet the one that's 5 days on 2 days off or something?

Oh it must feel so good to get one room sorted mrs d. And totally understandable to feel thing are safer now at V day, you know now that chances are good if you were to go into labour, but that little lady is gonna stay put til she's baked and ready anyway x


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah that's the one, I quite like the idea of only being on a diet 2 days of the week!

Mrs d what's a corian? X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I thought it was 5 days on the diet and 2 days off lol!

Yeah i was wondering that!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's an acrylic work surface, like you might have as a kitchen work top :) 

My mum brought around a big bag of baby outfits, vests etc that she kept from my little sister, so I should now have enough to get us going :) how many am I likely to get through a day? 

Cupcake, will hubby do the diet with you or will you have to make different meals for you both on your diet days? 

Boo back to work tomorrow :(


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, never heard of a corian before lol.

Well it depends on whether you have a sicky baby I think, Emilia wasn't too bad for being sick she only really posseted a little so I'd say we used 2-3 vests or sleep suits during the day and just the one was fine all night usually.


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh that's good, I was thinking half a dozen or more :/ 

How many nappies did you pack in your hospital bag? 

God you lot are going to be sick of me by the time baby arrives :(


----------



## cupcake1981

Ah right! Never heard of it.

I think it's only 2 days on the diet else I'm buggered! Tbh hubby is trying to lose weight to but will prob do his own thing. 

Zach wasn't very sicky either, we found we got through more vests from wee and poo leakage where we were crap at putting nappies on at first! Oh and little boy fountains but you won't have to worry about that! Get pink tub vanish in for poo stains! You're washing machine will be in constantly anyway so if you have enough for 4/5 days you ll be fine. Get lots of muslins to, sainsburys ones are great, really big and good quality, best thing for mopping up sick and using as a great feeding cover if you're gonna try that x


----------



## cupcake1981

Nappies in hospital bag, I took a small pack of pampers newborn if I remember right, budget about 8 a day as they poop a lot and you might ruin a few getting the hang of it! I ran out of baby clothes and hubby had to bring more up as Zach was bringing up lots of brown mucous from being a section baby. 

Take lots of maternity pads (Asda little angels are a great shape), I'd get at least 6 packs, and paper pants to!


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't like muslins but i had loads of burp cloths I liked instead. 

And I took one full pack of nappies lol


----------



## baileybubs

Agree with all the above, deffo asda maternity pads! Were great and apparently a good cushion if you have a tear. I also ended up using one across my scar when it was infected lol!! 

Yeah Emilia brought up that mucus too and I had to get df to bring more clothes but I was in hospital for 3+ days.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah all the stuff I took in for Zach was white and pale blues they got very stained by the mucous, so maybe take some darker outfits in as even vaginal birth babies get the can get the mucous.

Funny I loved muslins and we still use them now, they are everywhere in the flat. We use bibs to. Zach likes to hold a muslin as a little comforter :).

Can't stress enough about getting lots of pads.....post partum bleeding is like no period you've ever had!! But it might be worse with a section? At first I used 2 side by side in my paper knickers!


----------



## baileybubs

I heard PP bleeding can be better with a section coz some is removed when they remove the placenta and baby etc, whereas with a vaginal it all comes out after.

Oooh sleep suits with built in scratch mitts were great for us as she was a face scratcher.


----------



## MrsDuck

6 packs!!!! Just for your hospital bag! I'm glad I asked. We don't have a sainsburys or asda, but hopefully we will still be doing a uk visit with the car before baby arrives, so I can stock up :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh god that's even more to think about haha

I haven't got any sleep suits with built in mits, I'll have to get some.
I'll use the hand me downs from my sister for in hospital then and the mucus stage and use the nicer new ones for once it's just milk and spit :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yes scratch MIT baby gros are ace! They sell them in next, mothercare, Matalan.... 

You don't need all 6 for your bag, maybe 2 packs for your bag. But my bleeding went on for ages, about 5/6 weeks but I got to the point we're sanitary pads were enough.

God if it's better with a section god knows what it's like with a natural!! 

Mrs d if you can't get over I can send you some Asda pads, they were the best IMO x


----------



## cupcake1981

Bailey when Emilia started the 4 month sleep regression how did she regress? I'm dreading it and just want to prepare myself! Zachs sleeping is so amazing at the moment, not even waking for his dummy!!


----------



## baileybubs

She started it closer to 5 months actually lol, but she just started waking once a night, then it was twice, then twice plus waking and not going back to sleep at about 5am. She wouldn't settle for anything when she woke, sometimes not even giving her a feed would work. And in a morning I would just get up with her at 5am, go downstairs and give her a bottle, then rock her in her bouncer and she'd go back to sleep within an hour and sleep for another 2 hours. But if I tried to do the same upstairs she wouldn't go back to sleep!! 

The only thing that improved it was moving to her own room so I'm not sure if it ever was a real regression or just that she was in a new sleep pattern that meant she could be disturbed by our noise more easily after about midnight. Coz I can't even sleep next to df now coz of his snoring and talking in his sleep so no wonder it disturbed her once her sleep pattern changed. I've read that the 4 month regression is coz they chane pattern so they sleep deeply for the first 4-5 hours then in 90 minute cycles so in between those cycles are more easily disturbed or more likely to wake.


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs d I could send you some of my pink scratch mitt sleep suits if I am team blue!


----------



## cupcake1981

Ok thanks Hun, im dreading it. Maybe well try moving him into his room when it starts as I'd read a similar thing to what you say x


----------



## baileybubs

Ah don't worry too much, looking back yeah it was really hard at the time but we were lucky and it didn't last too long. And not all babies go through it. Plus Zach is such a laid back baby too, Emilia is more high strung and that's what makes her hard to settle sometimes.


----------



## MrsDuck

Maybe you'll be lucky and he won't have a tough regression period, he seems so laid back :) 

Thanks ladies for your offers xxxx


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey we more or less posted the same thing at the same time :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I hope he doesn't have it, he's a dream at the mo. This afternoon I watched a whole film with him asleep on my shoulder, it was bliss. He'd been fussy and grumpy and as soon as I took him from hubby he fell asleep on me. Love our snuggles :)


----------



## baileybubs

Awww I wish emilia was more snuggly! She's too independent these days to want snuggles from me. Unless she's upset and even then she sometimes kicks and hits me til she calms lol! I'm sure it will come back round when she'll be all snuggly again though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I can't wait for baby snuggles :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah I'm sure she will bailey, maybe she's finding her independence. Or maybe girls sometimes aren't as snuggly and are more independent.

Mrs d it's the best thing ever. I just sit and smell and kiss the top of his head, it's lush. God I'm soppy for my boy!


----------



## MrsDuck

God my first day back at work was busy but it was nice to be back. I've been looking forward to ml but after being at home for the past 3 weeks and barely leaving the house, cabin fever well and truly set in :/


----------



## cupcake1981

Ml is great mrs d......you won't have time to be bored, the days fly! x


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm I actually get cabin fever cupcake, thats why I went back to work earlier. But then I'm a very fidgety type of person, I can barely sit through a film without getting bored lol. I found my days started to drag but then I probably haven't made the best of baby classes and stuff like that.


----------



## baileybubs

Plus Emilia is very highly strung and can be quite demanding so sometimes work is like a break lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Second day back, I've completely changed my mind.....bring on ML haha


----------



## baileybubs

Haha is it that bad mrs d?


----------



## cupcake1981

My ml is flying but we go out every day. I've made a resolution to try and go to more groups and this am we went to music mad which was good but Zach was a little young. I know what you mean tho when Zach is having a bad time it's very hard and bedtime seems to never come!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw that sounds cute, are you musical cupcake? 

Afm it's just been one of those days, yesterday was obviously the calm before the storm ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

No not at all! But Zach like songs and being sung to so thought we'd try for a change.

Dont let work stress you out, won't be long now to mat leave x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah not long now mrs d! When do you plan on going on ML? 

Cupcake I think every day at the mo is one of those days for me and Emilia lol! What things do you get up to every day coz I need ideas? I find I run out of stuff to do. My default is always going to town where there's a coffee shop that does a coffee and teacake for £2 so I'm not spending much money lol, but when it's raining and windy I never know what to do.


----------



## cupcake1981

We'll my mum only works 2 days so we see her, we swim one day, baby massage another, might pop to town or walk to the local shops for a random reason, I have quite a few friends on mat leave or part time so manage to find something to do! Gonna try a few different groups over the next few weeks to to find something we like x


----------



## cupcake1981

This weather doesn't help motivation to go out tho!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right, everyone we know works weekdays except my mum and df lol and my mum already has Emilia while I work so we don't often have anyone to visit. I should really take her swimming once a week though, need another swimming costume for her though coz she's outgrown it again lol! 
Do you have a floatations device thing for Zach? 

We went into town again today lol, thankfully it didn't rain on us but I spent £30 that I didn't intend to! I find it so hard to just look and not buy lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Nope I just take him in the water and hold him, think it helps that we've had lessons so I'm more confident handling him in the water, which for me was one if the points of going. Do you have sure start centres where you are with free groups? Emilia us probably a great age for them now as she's on the move x


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah there is a sure start centre but coz I work Mondays and Fridays and coz I have to chauffeur df to work I think the only one we can ever make it to is parent and toddler but I don't think she's old enough for that yet. Will deffo keep that one in mind for future though.


----------



## MrsDuck

Not sure about date of ml, I'm just taking it a week at a time until I've had enough, I think it will be some time in march :/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hey I meant doesn't fall asleep in it lol. X
> 
> My scan is jan 15th was supposed to be the 9th but I had to change it. Il try get a ticker up I think I'm 12 wks now. Not sure exact tho. X

wow, 12 weeks! omg, that's awesome!!! i hope scan goes great!!! i'll be testing for pregnancy that day.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Aw cupcake you are lucky, I really hope my Lil girlie is a good sleeper. Sadly no exemptions unless you are a low earner so we have to pay for dr and dentist even when pregnant :(
> 
> Cheryl enjoy Leo's naming day tomorrow and enjoy the pool, poop about your scan being delayed :(
> 
> Bailey are you back at work permanently now?
> 
> Hi ttc enjoy your temping :) are you about to o off on holiday?
> 
> Sath how are you?
> 
> Afm hubby has stripped out our house bathroom today so now just waiting for the new one to arrive :)

Yes, i o'd new year's day! ;-)


----------



## Espero

Sorry for radio silence ladies.

Another little bird flew away, 8 weeks exactly. 

It's been lovely chatting with you all, but I don't think I'll be back for a while.

Good luck to all of you, and Happy New Year.

Espero x


----------



## AmyB1978

Espero, I'm so so very sorry for your loss. You are welcome here but we also understand if you need a break. Sending you lots of love, prayers, and support. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Espero I'm so so sorry Hun, big big hugs to you. I know there's not much I can say to help you feel better but I pray you get your rainbow soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

I'm So sorry espero, big big hugs. Hang in there, you will get your baby xxx

Bailey I think the sleep regression has begun. Tuesday night he woke at 1am for an hour, beaming smiles at me and chattering to himself but settled after an hour, then woke again at 5 but resettled in his own. Last night he woke up crying at 9pm, thinking a nightmare or something, then woke at 5am again shouting to us, but again resettled! This is defo a regression to how he was just before he started sleeping soundly 7-7! I hope it doesn't get worse than this as it's maneageable. However going out today to get the wood to go under sensor mat in his cot so were ready to move him if we have to!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw espero :hugs: I'm so very sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Espero said:


> Sorry for radio silence ladies.
> 
> Another little bird flew away, 8 weeks exactly.
> 
> It's been lovely chatting with you all, but I don't think I'll be back for a while.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, and Happy New Year.
> 
> Espero x

:cry::cry::nope::nope:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Cupcake how's Zachs sleep doing Hun? Sorry I haven't replied we've had a sickness bug (which has now lead to me falling out with df again lol!). Hope it was just a one off Hun!

Ttc how do you have so much patience to wait?? I'd have caved and tested by now lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey you poor thing, are you both better now? 

Ttc I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey sorry you've all been sick, are you better now? What has df been up to now? 

Zachs sleeping has been fine again, hoping that was it! Haha I'm sure it wasn't! Zach is trying sooooo hard to roll over at the moment, I think he'll crack it soon!

Hey mrs d! How you doing?

Ttc fingers crossed xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey cupcake, glad Zach has been ok! You never know that might have been it for the regression lol! Yay for almost rolling! It's so hard not to help them do it isn't it?!

Mrs d how are you doing Hun? How's work been the rest of this week? How's the bathroom coming along?

We are all better now thanks. Df just annoyed me (shock horror!) coz I called in sick on Saturday morning coz he felt ill so couldn't look after Emilia. As the day went on (after I gr up at 7am and he stayed in bed til 11.30am) he got better and I got much worse! Thought I was going to faint. Anyway he then decided he's well enough to go into work at 2pm leaves me feeling terrible to look after Emilia. Then he did get up with Emilia this morning at 7am an let me "lie in" til 8am when he woke me because apparently I had to take him and another chef into work coz they didn't have a lift. So of course I was then irritable, tired, ill and felt like he didn't give one damn that I'm pregnant and ill and blew up at him til we picked his mate up then barely spoke to him the rest of today lol. I'm sure my hormones are still as mental in 2nd tri as in 1st this time lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Oh bailey how bloody annoying! Why are men so selfish at times!! I'd have been pretty furious about that!! Are you better now? Was it a tummy bug?

I do help him roll tbh, well I show him what he has to do to get there ie lift his leg up and over the other. He's a big boy so I think these things can take longer for bigger babies.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:
 

> Cupcake how's Zachs sleep doing Hun? Sorry I haven't replied we've had a sickness bug (which has now lead to me falling out with df again lol!). Hope it was just a one off Hun!
> 
> Ttc how do you have so much patience to wait?? I'd have caved and tested by now lol

if you look at my chart, you'll see i caved at 10 dpo. He, he...now waiting til wednesday though at 14dpo.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc have you caved and tested today?

Bailey I'd be annoyed too, the selfish bugger :( 

Wow clever boy zach almost rolling over :) 

Our bathroom is at a standstill bailey until the new one arrives :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Ttc have you caved and tested today?
> 
> Bailey I'd be annoyed too, the selfish bugger :(
> 
> Wow clever boy zach almost rolling over :)
> 
> Our bathroom is at a standstill bailey until the new one arrives :(

i tested saturday morning because my temp spiked. :haha: it was BFN.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

i'm spotting more tonight and cramping more. It's more like a really bad dull ache but dang. I'm assuming i'm out. This stinks. oh well. IUI here we come!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no ttc I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no that sucks ttc! I hope it's not AF but if it is then countdown to IUI!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

well spotting has subsided today and so has cramping so maybe i'm not out yet!!! Temp went up a little too. Testing in the morning!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Espero I'm so sorry Hun big hugs xxxx

Ttc ur not out yet Hun fingers and toes crossed for u. Xx

Cupcake aw won't be long till he's rolling all over the floor to get to things. Xx

Bailey thts a pain df is annoying u again men re a nightmare. Xx

Mrs d how u doin?x

Well today we were back at sensory and Leo loved it he was crawling everywhere. So cute and everyone was clapping there hands and he joined in I was so proud. 

Tomoro is scan day I'm nervous tbh x


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Aw Espero I'm so sorry Hun big hugs xxxx
> 
> Ttc ur not out yet Hun fingers and toes crossed for u. Xx
> 
> Cupcake aw won't be long till he's rolling all over the floor to get to things. Xx
> 
> Bailey thts a pain df is annoying u again men re a nightmare. Xx
> 
> Mrs d how u doin?x
> 
> Well today we were back at sensory and Leo loved it he was crawling everywhere. So cute and everyone was clapping there hands and he joined in I was so proud.
> 
> Tomoro is scan day I'm nervous tbh x

Good luck tomorrow hun! :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Cheryl, good luck at your scan!! 

TTC, did you test yet? I've got everything crossed for you.


----------



## baileybubs

Ttc I'm hoping that your lack of update is just coz of a time difference!

Cheryl how did it go?


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey you've been very quiet recently, are you ok? xx

Ttc use a frer not a crappy ic xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi my scan went well due 16th July I'm 14 wks finding out gender on the 3rd feb :) 

How are u ladies doing?xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay for a great scan and I can't wait o find out if you are pink or blue :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Yay for the scan Cheryl! I'm well jeal that you are having a private gender scan! We've decided to go for a 27 week scan so couldn't really afford a gender one too. So excited to find out what team you are! 

Mrs d how are you Hun? We've had a sickness bug here so I've been a bit quiet. Plus I am so tired at the mo! Thought you were supposed to feel less tired at this stage but it's probably from the sickness and the fact that df is a douche and just did nothing to help!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm sorry to see your chart is back at cd1 :( 

Bailey I'm glad it's nothing serious, I was worried that you have been so quiet. I hope the bug has gone now, in fact I hope df has it now haha ;) 

I was lucky my fatigue did disappear in the second tri but it's definitely on its way back now :( it's all systems go with our house the the moment so the time is flying :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ooh and you are a cauliflower! I was never a cauliflower lol! Sorry the fatigue is already returning! 

I'm a bit worried about antenatal depression at the moment. I found myself in tears twice this morning, once coz df didn't get up early enough and once coz Emilia was screaming at me. I feel like crying right now and it seems to be happening a lot at the moment. I've been telling myself it's hormones and being tired but it's so often I just don't know now. I told df this morning I just need a break, I'm so tired. I feel like I'm not enjoying Emilia or being pregnant because I just want to sleep! Df just doesn't seem to get it though.


----------



## baileybubs

And ttc I'm sorry Hun if AF showed, hoping it was just changed coz of that spotting and then it stopped. But if the witch did show then countdown to IUI Hun, you WILL get that rainbow baby Hun, don't lose hope :hugs: :flower:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw you poor thing, can you mention it to your mw at your next appointment? I can't imagine being pregnant and already having a baby, you must be shattered, especially as you are back at work now too xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks mrs d. I see the consultant next week but I don't think he'd be much help with that so might book in with the MW next Thursday. I should have done it for today thinking of it. It's silly coz I feel like if I could just get some sleep I might feel better, but that's easier said than done. It's looking like df actually has next week off on holiday though (parents and in laws are on holiday at the same time so no babysitters!) so that may be a big help!


----------



## MrsDuck

Can you go out with some friends or go for a swim or something just to have some you time away from Emilia and leave her with df just so you get a little break?


----------



## baileybubs

I did that on Tuesday mrs d, went swimming and left df with Emilia. Plus I've picked up a couple of extra shifts at work this week too, but I still feel as bad, if not worse today! Maybe the swimming and extra work have just made me even more tired lol! But exercise is supposed to improve your mood lol!
Df is being very good with me today. I kind of broke down crying this morning coz I told him I feel so tired and can't cope with her cranky days when I'm this tired (didn't stop him going to play Xbox on his break today though!) but he's said if he's off next week (which is looking promising) I should go out loads and he'll get up with her most days. I don't know if her crankiness is causing my crankiness or the other way around at the mo! I woke up in a bad mood and so has she! I've been trying to cheer up all day so my mood won't rub off on her but I don't think it's worked. Thing is she's waking at 6am which means she's getting just about 12 hours sleep a night (for which I am very thankful) but then she still seems so tire and cranky all day!

Sorry I'm bogging the thread down with all my negative thoughts and moans! 

What's everyone else up to anyway? How's work going mrs d? When will you be starting doing the nursery?


----------



## MrsDuck

That's good, I hope some more you time helps (and work doesn't count) but it still can't harm to have a chat with the mw about how you feel, she might be able to give you some more advice :hugs: 

Work is rubbish I'm counting down the weeks until ml haha I'm not sure she'll have a nursery for some time with the amount of work in the pipeline :/ something needs to be done to just about every room


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I'm gonna mention and hopefully now df seems to realise that I'm not just being "a bit hormonal" as he put it the other day, and realises that I really need his help at the mo then thing should get better.

Aw how's all the work coming along? Still not got much done? At least you know that you don't really need the nursery yet anyway, we didnt put Emilia in her own room til she was over 5 months and we never really used it for changing or anything before that. 
Are you still just trying to last as long as you can at work? Do you get mat pay?


----------



## MrsDuck

I hope he does stick to it and help more xx

We are moving rooms about so she definitely won't have her own room til she's at least 5 months :/ 
I only get the gov mat pay as I'm self employed :( I'm still not sure when to go on mat leave, yeah I think I'll just see how it goes

Was your work ok with you being pregnant?


----------



## ttcbabyisom

AmyB1978 said:


> Cheryl, good luck at your scan!!
> 
> TTC, did you test yet? I've got everything crossed for you.

Hi ladies...BFN, negative blood test yesterday and still strange period. No IUI this cycle and RE appointment the 27th to go over next steps. :cry:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

CherylC3 said:


> Hi my scan went well due 16th July I'm 14 wks finding out gender on the 3rd feb :)
> 
> How are u ladies doing?xx

That's awesome Cheryl! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

ttcbabyisom said:


> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, good luck at your scan!!
> 
> TTC, did you test yet? I've got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Hi ladies...BFN, negative blood test yesterday and still strange period. No IUI this cycle and RE appointment the 27th to go over next steps. :cry:Click to expand...

Noooo that's a bummer ttc, why no iui this cycle? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no ttc that sucks Hun!! Is the IUI a no go coz of the strange cycle? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> ttcbabyisom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmyB1978 said:
> 
> 
> Cheryl, good luck at your scan!!
> 
> TTC, did you test yet? I've got everything crossed for you.
> 
> Hi ladies...BFN, negative blood test yesterday and still strange period. No IUI this cycle and RE appointment the 27th to go over next steps. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Noooo that's a bummer ttc, why no iui this cycle? xxxClick to expand...




baileybubs said:


> Oh no ttc that sucks Hun!! Is the IUI a no go coz of the strange cycle? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks girls. :hugs:

So as you know, yesterday was a shit day. Got up, took that test, stark white, no second line. I was flabbergasted. I just thought maybe we actually did it this cycle. Now thats 3 failed cycles on femara. Ugh. So I called the docs office once they opened and filled them in and told them about the weird spotting for 6 days. She told me to go ahead and have my blood test done to confirm one way or the other so I did and it was negative too. Bummer. Then I ran to CVS Minute Clinic for a check up and meds for an ear infection. Good times. She said I had a slight fever and my blood pressure was elevated, then I told her my story and she said, well there you go, thats why.

Anyway, no IUI because apparently there was miscommunication between offices. Maria was the one I talked to yesterday (the one I like because Carla is an idiot) and she said the doctor likes to meet with the patient first after 3 failed cycles to go over possible next steps, maybe changing up meds, checking my uterus to make sure there are no blockages, etc.! I was like what??? So this current cycle we are to do nothing??? No fertility meds, no nothing??? I didnt like to hear that. So we are forced to take a cycle off so to say. UghI just feel numb. I hate this shit. ALSO, I asked Maria about DH's SA and she said it was FINE! WTH???!!! She said the numbers were good, nothing to be alarmed about. WTF Carla! I told Maria I want all my future appointments and scans at the north side office with her. Im done with Carla. Ridiculous.

So now I dont know whats next. I thought IUI and maybe it still is but wont be until Februarys cycle if so, depends on what doc says on the 27th. Our appointment is that morning. Good grief. Maybe well get preggers this cycle on NOTHING and wouldnt that just figure! Geesh.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw ttc I honestly don't know what to say :hugs: what a shit time you are having and I really hope this is the huge storm before your beautiful rainbow :hugs: don't give up hun it will happen for you xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree Hun you are having a shit time and that nurse what a pain!!!
I hope that as you say this month when it's a non-trying month that it happens coz that's when it seems to happen for a lot of people. You WILL get your rainbow Hun xxxxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Ttc :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: There isn't any BFP I want more than yours! :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

I hope you are ok ttc.

Leinz how was Zoelas birthday party?

Amy how is Emily doing? Miss you on here! Hope you are all well

Cupcake how is Zach sleeping? Are you still not seeing signs of a regression? Hopefully he won't have one!

Mrs d how's your little girl doing? Is there a time of day when she's most active? I can't wait for that with little pumpkin, I missed it when Emilia was born.

Cheryl how are you and your little ones? I do love your pics of Leo's hair, it's awesome! Not long til your gender scan is it? I can't wait til mine, I can't wait to get all Emilia's newborn clothes out and either just wash them all or sort out the gender neutral stuff lol! 

Sath I don't know if you still read this thread but I hope you are ok.

And espero my thoughts are still with you after your loss, I hope that you come back to us soon when you feel better.


----------



## cupcake1981

Hey bailey

It's so quiet in here these days isn't it, a bit sad really.

Zach is still doing ok tbh, I hope he's gonna skip it but it seems like most babies go through it so don't think I'll be that lucky!! Who knows. He's come so close to rolling today I really do think it's gonna happen soon!

How is Emilia? Has she been better last couple of days? Did you try any different remedies? Xx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's a shame it's always so quiet, I miss everyone! 

Yay well done Zach for almost rolling! It's awesome isn't it?! Those little milestones that everyone else doesn't really pay attention to, but to us mummies it shows how clever and amazing our babies are! It's just so awesome to see how they grow and learn! 
Not all babies have the regression though Hun, some babies deal with that change in sleep much better than others. 

We didn't end up getting any other remedies, I sent df for some and he forgot lol! So we've just been sticking with alternating the calpol and nurofen when she's been in pain. She's been ok today and yesterday though. Apparently they get teething pains in 3 day cycles.....dunno if there's much truth in that though! Her poops seem to be back to normal now though after that sickness which is good. 

Oh did I tell you what she did on Wednesday? She ate dog food! Lol. Then she fell whilst trying to stand, and then she started bleeding from her mouth!! I panicked for a second but thankfully it stopped really quickly and she just seemed to have a bit of a fat lip. That may not have helped with the teething I guess!


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha I think if you gave a pet as a child it's a right of passage to at some point eat their food!

He forgot?!? Bloody useless aren't they no matter how important things are!!

Have you felt any movement yet? X


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still here :) 

Aw poor emilia, I saw her standing holding on to bailey, what a clever girl :) 

Wow zach is almost rolling already, god time is flying :/ 

Well I've had a busy day today, we are changing our utility room and entrance lobby around so that the house flows much better, so I've spent today painting our new utility room ready for the workmen to install our new boiler etc :) hubby and my mum have taken down a big greenhouse and hubby managed to get a nail in his foot ooops! We've just put some anticeptic cream and a plaster on it, luckily his tetinus is up to date


----------



## MrsDuck

Did she pull a face or did she quite enjoy the dog food haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Bailey: Zoela's birthday party is tomorrow. But its a small affair. :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw happy 1st Birthday Zoela :)


----------



## baileybubs

Lol she put her hand back to the bowl for more mrs d haha! It's only the biscuit type he has anyway so thankfully wasn't the meaty type lol!!

Cupcake I know his memory is crap, but he did buy me flowers so I can't be too mad lol.

Yay for things getting done mrs d, although ouch for your hubby! That's gotta hurt!!


----------



## baileybubs

Ah I thought it was on her bday leinz.


----------



## MrsDuck

Haha bailey had better eat up fast from now on :) 

Omg I'm glad I'm sitting down, flowers!!! What did he do haha


----------



## baileybubs

Haha I think it was after my meltdown on Thursday when I had that really bad day and couldn't stop crying. Think he thought it was all his fault coz I said he didn't help me enough and I feel like he forgets I'm pregnant lol. Plus he seems to be really enjoying these days when he's got Emilia and I'm working so he's been going out and getting bits of food I like from the market and stuff, it's nice to reverse the roles for a change. Now only if he could be pregnant instead of me then I wouldn't have the fatigue, hormones and constipation haha!!!

Oh and cupcake still no movement yet, I felt a little bit of gas bubbles but not much. Although I do know my placenta is at the back coz I was told at my scan so hopefully will feel something soon!


----------



## MrsDuck

Wow he's a changed man :) I know what you mean, I want to strap a bowling ball to hubby's belly and get him to continue with the DIY as normal, I was shattered climbing up and down the stepladder painting. 

Did you see dani's post about the gummy bears? There's your remedy for pregnancy constipation :) a mc flurry always does it for me ;)


----------



## MrsDuck

Hopefully you will start feeling flutters soon, I think I started feeling them around week 15


----------



## baileybubs

Ahahaha yeah I should try them gummy bears! They sound bloody dangerous don't they lol? Ah yeah ice cream doesn't agree with you does it? I tried eating lots of fruit and lots of water but still no go (lol!) but then yesterday and today it's been so painful! I had bleeding but I know it was from behind (sorry tmi!!) so I need to go to doctors on Monday. Can't believe it's so bad so early on this time! Mind you they do say everything starts earlier second time round.


----------



## baileybubs

And I reckon you should do that to hubby! They just don't get it do they?! Did you say you were up and down a ladder???!! Mrs d!!! And can't believe your hubby let you!! Tut tut!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no you poor thing, the blood is probably from the straining, I hope you don't get piles :/ you're right to go to the drs though, just to be on the safe side xx

It wasn't a ladder as such, just a low level step so that I could reach the ceiling with the roller

I've just bought one of those daily deal things, t-bar highlights and cut and blow dry for £27.50, it was too good a deal to pass up :)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah well I had a fissure after having Emilia and it bled every time for about a month after birth, I think its just that opened up again. Hoping not to make it worse so need something to help I think.

Hmmm still be careful on a step mrs d, although I;m not one to talk I stood on a chair at work the other day. There was still tinsel up on a shelf and it was doing my head in that noone had taken it down! Then I got shouted at for endangering myself and I pointed out that if everyone else hadnt been so lazy I wouldnt have had to lol.

Oooh that does sound like a good deal! Well done mrs d! I had my hair cut really short a few weeks ago so need to keep on top of it now, got my next appointment in 2 weeks. Love it like this now, feel much less frumpy lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw I hope that's all it is xx

I think I've used muscles in my belly and back that I don't normally use painting yesterday :( I think I need a rest day today

I know it's so frustrating having to get others to do things for you

I'm thinking that the last thing I'm going to feel like doing once baby is here is my hair each day, so I don't want it so short that I can't put it up. My hair looks better without a fringe if its down, but I really need a fringe if its put up so I have a dilemma?? My hair doesn't grow that quickly so it takes me forever to grow it out again


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d in a way I regret having a style that requires blow drying but I've become extremely lazy with washing it and now it's just twice a week! How short are you going,?

I'm sick with a tummy bug today, hate not being able to snuggle Zach as I don't want him to catch it :( x


----------



## MrsDuck

Hi cupcake

I think I'm just going to have a couple of inches off as its less work when it's longer, I just can't decide on the fringe?? 

My hair is quite greasy so I can only get away with washing every other day, but if I have a fringe cut then I can just wash the fringe and tie it back ;) hmm dilemmas haha

Aw poor you but I don't blame you, the last thing you want is to be looking after a sick baby when you are sick yourself :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm sorry you are sick cupcake, seems like everyone has been getting a stomach bug at the mo. 

I'm gonna make those brownies tomorrow and put raspberries in them mmmmmmmm

Mrs d I actually find it better having it shorter because it forces me to do something with it, but I do admit that when Emilia was newborn it was far easier to just tie back. Personally I say no fringe then all of it can just go tied back, that's what I did for the first 5 months lol! 
But now having to style it makes me feel more human again haha!


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks for the hair advice ladies :) now I need to join the queue for when they can fit me in :/ 

Mmm raspberries in it sounds yum, I've just measured everything out to cook later, I'm using mini rolos in mine for the chocolate :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh yummy!!! I'd make mine today but we are off out for early tea soon.


----------



## MrsDuck

Nice, is it a roast? I saw your FB post asking where is baby friendly ;)


----------



## cupcake1981

Ooh I've made with rolos before it's yummy! I've broken up Oreos and out them in to before, scrummy.

Bailey we had raspberries on the side the other day with ice cream. Yum!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah we went for a Sunday roast but it wasn't amazing. My lamb shank was nice but the veg was all over cooked. Emilia had some homemade fish goujons and homemade chips though but the little monkey kept throwing them everywhere! 

Df just went and got himself beers and I said "oh yeah and what do I get eh?" He's come back with non alcoholic wine! Bless him he's trying but non-alcoholic wine sucks!!! I'd rather he had bought me chocolate tbh!

Cupcake I think it was your pic of the brownies that made me want some lol! They looked yummy!


----------



## MrsDuck

Boo for a pants roast :) aw bless your df he does sound like he's really trying at long last haha I'd rather have the chocolate than the non alcoholic wine too ;) 

My brownies are in the oven he he, it seems naughty as its only going to be me that eats them :)


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh god it's a Riesling alcohol free wine too!! I only drink dry wine so I bet I hate this! If only he'd bought me a big bar of chocolate and I'd have all the ingredients to make the brownies too lol!! 

Mmmmm you'll have to just tell me how good yours taste mrs d!


----------



## MrsDuck

God that's going to be sweet wine :/

I only just caught my brownies before they turned to cake, they are slightly over but still slightly soggy. There's me thinking I'll be the only one eating them (hubby wasn't keen last time I made them) he's currently snaffling them down like its the only thing in the house to eat. I think I'd better get the dinner on while there are still some left ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Eeek move them away from him quick lol!! 

It tastes like very sweet grape juice, not as awful as I thought but don't think I'll have more than a glass. Bless him he tries!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies 

Ttc I'm so sorry about ur bfn and tht your not getting any meds this month. I really can't wait till u get ur rainbow Hun...x

Bailey I'm sorry u have been upset Hun.. I think the teething is a hard phase especially when ur pregnant and tired. Thts good ur df is trying to help tho..x

Cupcake thts good Zach rolling, ur dessert looked amazing the other day on fb wish I cud bake, when are u due to go back to work?x

Mrs d thts a great deal for ur hair yip I say keep it long so u can throw it back. I never washed my hair for a wk when I had Leo. X

Amy how is Emily doing? Not long till her birthday?x

Well Afm I'm suffering from thrush I read it's very common in pregnancy but omg its itchy as hell... Leo's doing good teething he's got 4 at the too and 2 at the bottom we hav stopped him having a morning nap now so he now sleeps 7 till 8 or 9 then we put him down 12.30 till 2.30 he's been great we always try to be home for his lunch time nap thts a bit of a nitemare but it's working for us.


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw Cheryl you poor thing :hugs: are you able to use creams/take anything or is it a case of smother on the yoghurt? 

Wow Leo has lots of teeth already and well done on the sleeping routine :) I will be asking for tips :) 

I seem to keep missing things posted on fb cupcakes bake?? Leo's hair??

Thanks for the hair advice :) I haven't washed my hair since Friday and its now only fit for tying up :/


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm going to call the midwife tomoro and ask wot I can use feel like I'm on fire lol.. Yeah he's doin good his sleep routine just happened almost over nite aw his hair is wild always sticking straight up lol. 

How long are u taking off mrs d?xx


----------



## baileybubs

I agree yoghurt is a good natural remedy for thrush Hun!

That's so good about Leo's naps Cheryl. Emilia wakes at 6am (no matter what I try she still does) so by 8.30am she's having a nap til about 10-10.30 then has to have another nap about 1-2pm otherwise she's sooooo cranky! Then she goes to bed at 6pm. It's a pain always having to make sure we are home for her naps, unless we are going to be in the car for more than 15 mins and she'll sleep then. I hate working everything around the naps but she's so much happier in the long run so needs must!

Have you got any names yet Cheryl?

Mrs d how's the brownies?


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm not sure how long I'll take off, depends how quickly we get short of cash with all our house renovations :/ or if I get cabin fever first haha

Aw you poor thing, I didn't realise that you weren't using anything at the mo, go get some yoghurt, that can't harm 

Aw he is so photogenic, you must have so many lovely pics of him

Brownies are good thanks bailey, we've eaten so many of them already though ooops :/


----------



## ttcbabyisom

baileybubs said:


> Morning ladies, how are we all today?
> 
> I hope you are ok ttc.
> 
> Leinz how was Zoelas birthday party?
> 
> Amy how is Emily doing? Miss you on here! Hope you are all well
> 
> Cupcake how is Zach sleeping? Are you still not seeing signs of a regression? Hopefully he won't have one!
> 
> Mrs d how's your little girl doing? Is there a time of day when she's most active? I can't wait for that with little pumpkin, I missed it when Emilia was born.
> 
> Cheryl how are you and your little ones? I do love your pics of Leo's hair, it's awesome! Not long til your gender scan is it? I can't wait til mine, I can't wait to get all Emilia's newborn clothes out and either just wash them all or sort out the gender neutral stuff lol!
> 
> Sath I don't know if you still read this thread but I hope you are ok.
> 
> And espero my thoughts are still with you after your loss, I hope that you come back to us soon when you feel better.

Hanging in there...trying to look forward to this cycle even though a natural one...


----------



## ttcbabyisom

Leinzlove said:


> Bailey: Zoela's birthday party is tomorrow. But its a small affair. :)

Happy birthday Zoela!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno bailey it's hard working round the naps so far we hav Sophia for a girl but can't agree on boy names Oliver is the only one we both like but don't love..x

Aw mrs d cabin fever kicked in with me lol the key is out every day xx

Ttc I hope u get ur BFP then this month xx


----------



## cupcake1981

Haha mrs d when you're off you'll find all sorts of excuses to get out! 

Were off for a walk on the seafront in a bit, can't wait for some fresh air after being stuck in yesterday.

Ttc I really hope you get your bfp soon Hun, you deserve it so much xx


----------



## MrsDuck

How was your seaside walk yesterday cupcake? 

I hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## cupcake1981

It was lovely mrs d! Nothing makes a baby sleep as well as sea air so lots of that for your little princess and she'll sleep like a log! We've been swimming today to and he was zonked tonight. He can swim underwater a little bit now and has learned to kick his legs! It's amazing really! 

How are you doing? 

Bailey it's a shame you don't live closer my SIL is selling an immaculate condition double pushchair :(


----------



## baileybubs

My parents have just been down your way visiting my Aunty too cupcake doh. I'm sure we'll find one though.

Eurgh gosh this teething is really getting to me now!! She's woke up 3 times now and this time won't settle! Df is up trying to settle her but I was just about to go to bed! And I know this won't be the last time she wakes. I know we are lucky coz she normally sleeps so well but it's the constant screaming I can't handle!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay for Zach kicking his legs underwater though! Well done Zach! Bet he sleeps really well tonight.


----------



## cupcake1981

Can she have some more calpol? Have you thought about the amber? It's not expensive and it might work for her!


----------



## baileybubs

I keep forgetting to get an amber bracelet. She was crying til about 12.30 then woke up for the day at 5.30, I can see later today being fun! But I'm at the hospital at 2 then at work at 5!
She's mega runny nose now so think she has a cold to boot! 

And I've just had a mega attack of IBS, thought I was gonna throw up and went all hot and sweaty! Wasn't nice! But I can't for the life of my figure out what I ate yesterday that would have caused it! 

How's everyone else's day going? A little better I hope lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Try it it might help. Nothing to lose they're only cheap. 

Oh no do you think the ibs might be stress to? 

Are you seeing the consultant re your vbac today?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah it's possible the IBS is stress related, it was hard last night with her screaming. I was worried it might be the brownies noooooooo lol!!

Yeah it's the consultant today. I'm not sure what reason I've been sent to the consultant or whether it's all of them, the raised BMI (coz I'm apparently obese!), my suspected pre-eclampsia and raised BP last time or coz I had a c section last time. I guess I'll see! I'm actually guessing it's at the hospital coz they booked it for me and wrote it on my pregnancy notes but didn't actually say where it was!


----------



## baileybubs

Well I wouldn't say my consultant appointment was a waste of time, but he didn't tell me anything I didn't know. Basically told me risks possible with raised BMI but said as mines only just over 30 they aren't too concerned, again it just felt like they were saying stuff coz they have to for legal reasons and stuff. Also will monitor my BP but then didn't say I should have any extra MW appointments. He did say that I don't have to have an epidural like the MW told me, he said if I don't want one that's fine but will need to go in as soon as labour starts and be very closely monitored. Also i said I don't want induction and that's fine I can have a planned c section at 41+6 (ish) if I haven't naturally gone into labour or if there's a reason baby needs to come early it can be c section. So all that's great that's what I wanted to hear! And he also mentioned that because I managed to get to 10cm and pushing last time that's good coz more chances of being able to do it this time so basically he said my body has shown it can do it but if I'm in labour and not progressing they wouldn't leave me it would mean c section. 

So all good! Just gotta hope all goes well rest of pregnancy and baby doesn't end up breech lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Why were you told you had to have an epidural?! Incase they had to rush you to theatre?

We went to a taster for baby sensory today, was good but not sure it's worth £7 a session?!


----------



## MrsDuck

Glad the consultant went quite well today but boo for your ibs flare :( and emilias teething :( 

Yay for zach trying to roll over and sensory class, but ouch £7!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah cupcake that's what the MW said coz she said that I had to have an epidural in case I had to go to theatre but the consultant said no I don't, which is good. I may want one anyway but I didn't like being told that I have to have one! I'd rather be able to move a bit! 

I agree with mrs d £7 a session ouch!!


----------



## baileybubs

How's your day been mrs d?


----------



## MrsDuck

An epidural scares me more than actually giving birth haha

Work is pants but nothing new there haha apart from that all is good :) 

We are off to the uk for the weekend tomorrow SHOPPING!! :)


----------



## MrsDuck

My aunt came around with a bath robe similar to the one Emilia is wearing in your avatar and she had crochet a pink hat, cardigan and blanket, so I'm definitely in big trouble if baby pops out with a willy :)


----------



## baileybubs

Ah the epidural was ok really mrs d, I didn't even feel them put it in to be honest. I just didn't like not being able to move and I'm sure it slowed down my progress. 

Oooh shopping yay!!!! Make sure you go to asda for the baby event that's on at the mo lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yes there's a baby event on at asda and tesco I think :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hehehe I kept saying that too with all the pink everyone kept buying! I'm sure your baby is a girl, they don't tend to even mention a gender unless they are pretty sure.


----------



## baileybubs

Don't forget asdas maternity pads!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's not the pain it's the fact it goes in the spine eeek!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh why I had asda ones on my list, I think cupcake recommended them??


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I don't like that thought either about the spine but if I have a c section I have to have a spinal anyway so I'd rather attempt to vbac with no drugs first then have epidural if needs be. Last time I was in so much pain I just didn't give 2 hoots lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Sainsburys Muslims and asdas pads. Where shall I get disposable knickers from? I can't find any anywhere here


----------



## baileybubs

Asda maternity knickers too, they are great


----------



## MrsDuck

But if you don't have an epidural, if they need to do an emergency cesarean will they have to do it under general?


----------



## MrsDuck

Sorry I misread your post, I thought it said don't get :/


----------



## MrsDuck

People keep telling me not to bother with a baby bath, what do you reckon?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no deffo get them, they are the best. Need to get some myself and some of the asda stretch mark cream. It might not stop them but it smells lush lol!


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh asda stretch mark cream, I'll add it to my list :)


----------



## baileybubs

I actually used my baby bath for her until she was 4 months. For a while I had her in the bath with me when she went through a phase of hating baths but as I was on my own in the evenings I found it too hard to get in and out with her so went back to using the baby bath.


----------



## MrsDuck

They are only cheap so I think I might just get one, thanks :) 

I see that you have been selling baby stuff, are you not going to need it for the next one?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah well we don't like the walker and the travel cot has just become a dumping ground coz Emilia hates being in it as a playpen and it's never used as a travel cot coz she's always at home with me lol! As for the car seat we have 2 and also have an extra one like Emilia's new one for 9 months plus coz my SIL gave me the twins old ones. 

There'll be things you find you or baby don't ever like or use, but it's so different for everyone.


----------



## cupcake1981

It's not as bad as you think mrs d, I had a spinal with Zach and you hardly feel a thing. Having said that I had no time to think about it or worry beforehand! 

Don't forget Dunelm for your giant pillow and yes Asda pads and disposable pants!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's all starting to feel much more real and not far away now aaaargh! 

Thanks cupcake, it's on my list ;) god knows where hubby will sleep with that in our bed too haha

Bailey that makes sense :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well if it makes you feel any better mrs d I'm excited about labour, so it can't be all that bad as my labour wasn't exactly the best lol! It's still the most amazing experience ever.


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah labour isn't that bad Hun, remember I was induced and didn't have an epi, and Zach was back to back which us possibly the worst conditions to labour in and I managed it and I'm a woos! It's not unbearably painful, it's intense. Get a tens machine as that was the best pain relief I had, would have needed an epi without it!


----------



## baileybubs

I am a woos lol coz i was screaming for the epi an hour after being put on the drip haha! But I couldn't have my tens machine coz of all the monitoring stuff they had on me. I need to get myself a tens machine but I'm gonna wait longer in case there's a reason I have to have an ELCS. 

But even after all that mrs d I'm still looking forward to it lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

I remember you saying your contractions were like constant with no break, mine wasn't like that I was getting them every 2 mins so had a break, if it had been like yours if have needed an epi to!!

I don't know whether I want a vbac next time or not? I guess cos I progressed until 8cm my body can do it , it's just whether I go into labour in my own next time, which I didn't this time!m

My friend told me that you can't be induced once you've had a csec?


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah but your waters broke didn't they so hopefully that wouldn't happen a second time if you did want to vbac. Coz you were early weren't you? 
Well the consultant wrote on my notes that I don't want to be induced and that I want c section at 41+6 not induction but he didn't say I couldn't be induced, I'm just refusing anyway. I told him it's coz I know it can increase the risk of rupture and he didn't disagree and said that's fine so I'm guessing it depends on whether the woman wants to or not. 

I think if I knew I definately wasn't having anymore kids I might be tempted for ELCS but coz I might want another I'd like to try vbac. Plus I think it will be my only chance coz I don't think many UK hospitals will allow vba2c without you putting up a big fight lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

Yeah they went 9 days early. Who knows what will happen next time. My mum was early with me so maybe it follows a similar pattern. Need to say to my sister that she might want to finish earlier than 38 weeks! Mind you she's so teeny her bump at 30 weeks is like mine was at 20!


----------



## baileybubs

She's finishing at 38 weeks! Yikes! I plan to go at 36 weeks this time, maybe 35 depending how I feel. 

Well my mum went into labour naturally with me 4 days early whereas I was induced at due date for other reasons so I don't follow my mums. Although my mum did say that she had raised BP at the end of both pregnancies too like me but they just didn't induce her coz of it. So now I'm worried my BP will rise at the end of this pregnancy too and I'll end up with a ELCS anyway lol.


----------



## MrsDuck

38 weeks!! Bugger that, I'm aiming for 34 or 35 :)


----------



## baileybubs

I worked out that it's my birthday when I'm exactly 34 weeks so I've said I'll be happy if I make it at least that far. Plus after having Emilia and knowing that I went back to work early I'm not as bothered about saving my maternity for after baby is born. Sounds harsh that doesn't it?? But I don't even know if I'm going back anyway and if I do it will most likely only be 16 hours so it won't matter if I have to go back when new baby is only about 7 months. I'll be off Christmas again either way lol woohoo!

Me and df have actually discussed the idea of me looking for a better paid full time job and him working part time on my days/evenings off. Because his job makes it so hard for me to work, and he will never get to come to parents evenings or school plays and hardly see the kids if he continues being a chef. But I don't think he knows what he would do otherwise.


----------



## MrsDuck

Whoo hoo for being off for Christmas :) your decisions are probably easier this time around as you know how you felt being off with emilia, I know I'm going to be the same, I reckon cabin fever will kick in quickly for me, but I might be surprised. 

Your dfs boss is a bit of a nightmare with his days off so a change of job is probably a good idea :)


----------



## baileybubs

OMG I can't take another night of this again. Emilia has been crying since 6.30. I had a bath and she slept for 20 mins before she started coughing and woke herself up, and now nothing I do is helping. The only thing that stops her crying is if we bring her downstairs as if it's daytime, and then she's happy as Larry, but as soon as we put her down again she starts crying and will not stop. I'm even doing controlled crying but when I go in it seems to make her cry even worse!!! I tried rocking her and she screamed louder and hit me and scratched me. I feel terrible and I'm so glad df is here so we can share dealing with it coz I think I'd be crying my eyes out too if I were alone!! 

Df is just up with her and I can hear her giggling through the monitor now!!! Sometimes I swear it's just me she hates!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey sounds like you had a night from hell last night :( I hope tonight is much better xx

Did either of you get back your morning sickness in the 3rd tri? I was sick all last night and have felt sick all today whilst in the car, I feel just the same as I did in the first tri :(


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't get morning sickness last time Hun so can't help you there, I did feel more bloated an nauseas at times in 3rd tri mainly because my stomach was being crushed lol but I wasn't physically sick at all. Are you sure you've not got a bug? They are going round at the mo.


----------



## MrsDuck

Could be :( I didn't sleep from 1.30am onwards then had to get up at 5am, I thought it was the motion of the boat combined with my acid reflux but I had to take sick bags in the car with me coz I was feeling so ill. I haven't been sick since leaving the boat but I still feel sick now :( 

Lucky you, I hate being sick :( 

Hopefully I'll feel better after a good sleep tonight :)

How is emilia tonight?


----------



## MrsDuck

Just been to a huge asda and picked up lots in their baby event :) onwards to west quay :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Don't forget Dunelm for a pillow! When do you go back?


----------



## MrsDuck

Had a look in dunelm but the bolster pillows they had weren't much longer than a normal pillow so I didn't end up getting one :( 

I've had my ikea fix too haha

We were meant to be on the boat Monday but I've had a text to say due to the weather it's been cancelled, we are waiting to find out our options now :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

check my journal for update on RE Appt. 

I'll catch up here soon!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> An epidural scares me more than actually giving birth haha
> 
> Work is pants but nothing new there haha apart from that all is good :)
> 
> We are off to the uk for the weekend tomorrow SHOPPING!! :)

Check out this video...it should help ease your scares for the epidural. She made it loook so easy. This is one of the couples I've been following since before they were pregnant. Great couple.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_EkMqIqvC8&list=UUYv8VkKxvmfYIRbowQALwCw&feature=c4-overview


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc thanks for the link but it still scares me, but I suppose if I'm in pain I'll be happy to chop my arm off if that's what it takes to take the pain away haha

Great news about your appointment :)


----------



## ttcbabyisom

I think i'm back...i'm thinking 1 dpo today with my temp spike. i sure hope so. i'm tired. :haha:

Please check out my journal for the latest big updates. They are too long to post here. Mainly the entry about our big RE appointment to discuss next steps. I will go back and play catch up now!


----------



## Leinzlove

TTCBABY: I love your updates! :) :) :)

Duck: Do you think you'll have an epidural? I thought I would with #1, but I did everything first but dilate. There was no time for an epidural.

#2, I decided I could have it if I wanted it. But didn't want it when I was offered. I was scared of the needle and also that it seems to make the pushing stage longer.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay welcome to the tww ttc :) 

Leinz I'm really not sure, I don't really want it do its going to be my last resort


----------



## Leinzlove

Duck: Sometimes I've been jealous of "Epidural heaven". It does seem like ladies afterwards are much more ready to bond and more upbeat if they had an epidural over if they hadn't.

Personally, I was happy after labor. But, I was also in some fog cloud, where it didn't seem real or something.


----------



## MrsDuck

Ladies you have all been very quiet lately, how are you all? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d. I've been working loads so been a bit quiet! How are you Hun? I've just had a well stressful shift at work, first time since I've been back that I haven't enjoyed it. Mind you it's been one of those days today what with getting drenched in the rain and running late, glad it's Saturday tomorrow lol!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh Bailey, I hope work stops stressing you out and that you are able to relax this weekend. :hugs:

AFM: Trying to get over this impetigo infection.


----------



## baileybubs

Impetigo can be nasty Leinz! Have you got some cream or antibiotic or it? 

Well I've calmed down after work lol but still worried about things. It's so hard to leave things at work when you care for people and worry about them. We were having problems giving medication and all sorts last night so it can be worrying. I bet all is fine this morning though so I don't know why I let myself get so anxious.


----------



## MrsDuck

Bailey how did you get to 17 weeks already? :)
Sorry work was pants, I hope you get a nice relaxing weekend and work is much better for your next shift xx

I'm good thanks just doing lots of decorating while hubby does the more manual DIY stuff. We have ordered our kitchen and appliances and our new bathroom should be arriving next week, also our driveway has been dug up and new water pipes laid ready for mains water so it's all systems go yay

Aw leinz you poor thing, I hope it clears up soon xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, Duck! We bought our house when I was pregnant too! :) I know how all that DIY goes... Fun but work and exhausting. 

Bailey: The impetigo is in my ears. I'm on an antibiotic cream that is supposed to clear it up in 10 days or I have to go back and get oral. I've had this for a year and thought it was allergies. But, I got sick of them bothering me and with it being Winter I thought it best to get checked out.


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks leinz, I just hate how it gets worse before it gets better haha

Yay I'm an eggplant :)


----------



## baileybubs

Do you think the house will all be sorted before your little girl arrives mrs d?

Ouch a year leinz! I bet that's been so uncomfortable!

I felt so sick last night I went to bed at 8.30! And woke at 7am when Emilia woke, I feel great today now! I wish I could go to sleep that early every night but I'd get no time to myself plus usually if I go to bed that early I'm wide awake for ages!


----------



## MrsDuck

No chance bailey, the kitchen isn't due to arrive until April, and the double glazing is on a similar timescale so I could be kitchen and windowless when baby arrives :/ 

Was it something you ate or a bug? Glad you got a good nights sleep though :)


----------



## baileybubs

What a pain mrs d, but it will all be worth it once it's done won't it?

Nah it was my IBS, the stomach cramps made me feel sick. White bread is evil!! Lol


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah it will be, it's just frustrating coz I can't help much

Oh no poor you, I thought your ibs settled down last time you are pregnant? Maybe it's a boy this time ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah that must be annoying. I get annoyed about little things I can't do and I ask df or people at work to do them and then they don't so I bed up doing it and get told off lol! I'm still waiting for df to carry the Hoover upstairs so I can Hoover up there and I just know if I take it myself he will have a go at me!

Yeah it really calmed down last time so I ate loads of bread and pizza lol, but this time it's seemed to make it worse! It seems more painful anyways


----------



## MrsDuck

Ouch :( do other carbs do the same? 

I've just given the bathroom a coat of paint, it seemed much harder work than 2 weeks ago when I painted the utility room. I can feel my stomach muscles and my arm is going to fall off from the roller :/


----------



## MrsDuck

I feel about to pop, how am I going to continue to grow for another 12 weeks? Eeeek! :/


----------



## Leinzlove

I was kitchenless when Z was born. moved in 4 weeks after she was born. Sure does get messy before better. :hugs:


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm going to have to live through it though leinz it's going to be a nightmare :(


----------



## baileybubs

I'm rubbish at keeping up to date at the mo! Oh mrs d I already feel like I'm gonna pop lol! 

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsDuck

Do you find you are much bigger and more bloated at night? I feel ok during the day but by the time I go to bed my belly skin is so tight

I'm good thanks, I had to wash my hair for the first time today since it was highlighted on Monday and its definitely green tinted now boooo bloodly borehole. I've googled and apparently you put ketchup or lemon juice on it, leave for a while then wash with shampoo with non borehole water. As if I don't have enough to do at the mo :/ 

Are you feeling any better yet bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that sucks mrs d!! Bloody borehole! I hope lemon juice or something can help. How long til that's all sorted now?

Yeah I find I feel really bad and bloated by the end of the day. Sometimes after I eat I feel sick. I need to remember to eat less but more often. Today I've just felt so hungry and eaten all day and not felt bloated though, which is weird. But I haven't actually had a full meal, it's a been snacks. And I was super naughty and had a sandwich!! Emilia's looked so good at lunchtime that I made myself one and we only have evil white bread in!!


----------



## MrsDuck

Mains water got connected today but our existing low pressure borehole pipes won't take the pressure so we can't use the mains until the house has been replumbed and we can't do that until the new boiler and hot water cylinder arrives at the end of the month :( 

Ooooh no not white bread, I hope you don't now suffer :( I'm hungry all the time too, I think I'm going to have more than just baby flubber to lose :(


----------



## baileybubs

Sounds like it's one thing after another with your new house Hun, you must be so stressed out, I know I would be! Is it your ideal house though (or will it be?)? We are still desperately trying to save any money we can so we can take advantage of this Help to Buy scheme. It's still so hard though with the price of everything else rising!! Suppose we have to just keep saving and hope we get there one day lol! We are in a nice house for now though, even if it's not ours. I guess we at least don't need to worry about things like a leak in the kitchen like we had the other day so gotta look at the positives!

Have you thought more about when you might start mat leave? 

I hope the white bread doesn't have too much effect tomorrow, I'll know it's definately white bread that my body hates though if I do get a bad reaction. I love bread though!! I think it's the processed white breads I find worse. Should just stick to crackers and ryvita, but I love peanut butter and Nutella at the mo and you can't really eat them on anything except bread! 
Have you started feeling full after just a small amount of food yet? I hated that coz towards third tri I started feeling soooo hungry, get a massive meal and then could barely eat any! How's your heartburn now?


----------



## MrsDuck

We knew it needed all this work before we bought it so can't really complain, it's not our perfect house, but we can't afford our dream house so it's a compromise, it should be lovely when it's all done though.......eventually :) 

I know it's tough, thankfully we bought our previous house before the credit crunch hit when borrowing was much easier, and thankfully we bought well and sold for a good profit. Getting on the ladder is so tough now, borrowing is so tight :( 
The home buyer schemes that I've been involved with at work have been really good and have helped so many people, I hope you can benefit from it :) renting though does have it's advantages 

Not sure about mat leave, I think at 34 weeks but I'll need to decide for sure at my next antenatal appointment at the end of the month, what about you, when do you have to tell work? 

Yuck I don't like peanut butter or Nutella (unless it's in cakes) but I do love bread mmm

I just seem to continuously eat at the moment, or should I say graze, god help me when I'm on mat leave and bored at home

The heartburn is much better now thanks, I can still feel it but it doesn't bother me enough to take gaviscon. Hopefully it will stay that way. Has your started yet? 

Oooh brain doctors on 5 :)


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed we'll be in our own house by the time both kids go to school, that's the plan anyway! 

Hopefully it will all be worth it then when you get the house all sorted though. 

Yeah I think I'm bad for grazing too coz I either don't have chance to cook or can't be bothered so just grab something small and quick. 

I've started waking in the middle of the night with heartburn, joy! But it's not terrible yet, I can imagine it won't be long til the gaviscon is out! 

Oh god, Bailey has just thrown up in the lounge!! Thankfully df is here to clean it up coz I don't think I could do it right now!


----------



## MrsDuck

Oh no poor bailey :( 

Do you suffer from restless legs and muscle cramps in your legs? I get both really badly at night, I don't know what I can do to help it, dr google hasn't been much help with ideas


----------



## baileybubs

No I get numbness and tingling that leads to aching more than anything in my legs at night. I'm debating bringing the air mattress out again haha! My hips just kill me, people have said it's SPD but I thought that was more the pelvis than the hips.

I don't know what you can do for restless leg, does exercise help at all? 

Think Bailey may have eaten too much food today that's all. I couldn't remember if I fed him this morning so I fed him again (oops!) but usually he doesn't eat more than he needs, in fact he often has some left next day.


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay the air bed whoo hoo, I've missed those sagas :) I know my hips kill in bed too, I think it's the lying on my side when I'm not used to it. Nothing seems to help my restless legs, there is a thread on here and lots if preggos seem to be having the same issue

Aw poor bailey :( emilia was do cute giving him hugs :)


----------



## baileybubs

Just a shame she doesn't hug me like that lol!

Is it bad that although I've had a lie in as well as breakfast in bed, and all I've done is run df to work and put a some washing on and hoovered, I'm sat down whilst Emilia naps rather than taking advantage of the time to clean lol!!


----------



## MrsDuck

No not at all, you need some you time, I bet df doesn't start cleaning the second he comes home from work, you look after emilia and go out to work so sod the cleaning :) xx


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I'm telling myself lol. Plus I'm at work 3-10 today anyway so don't wanna overdo it lol. 

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## cupcake1981

I had restless legs mrs d they drive me bonkers!!!! That is one part of pregnancy that I hated!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I did too! hated that! Wish it'd happen again though. :haha:


----------



## MrsDuck

Hooray the sun is out :) 

Another DIY weekend for me me thinks :) 

I hope you all have a good one :)


----------



## baileybubs

All we've got is wind and rain :-( I can't be bothered going out in weather like this so I'm having a onesie day. Gotta chauffeur df all day on his split shift but I don't care I'm not getting dressed lol!


----------



## cupcake1981

It's windy and showery here but the suns out here and there. Off to my rents for them to entertain us as hubby is sorting stuff on his car! 

I got AF so no whoopsy bfp here! Phew!


----------



## MrsDuck

It's cloudy here now too and looks like rain :( 

Yay for af cupcake, that sounds strange to say xx


----------



## MrsDuck

Ttc I'm so sorry for your temp dip and bfn :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no I didn't see that Danielle, I'm sorry Hun, everything looked so good!! :hugs:


----------



## cupcake1981

It's been 12 days since the last post on here, sad times :(


----------



## baileybubs

I know! What's happened!


----------



## MrsDuck

I'm still here :) 

I'm doing my bunting :)


----------



## MrsDuck

Oooh I'm a pineapple whoo hoo :)


----------



## cupcake1981

Mrs d make sure you show a picture when you're done! Will you add her name to it when she's born?

Wow only 9 weeks to go, it's flying by!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yay I'm in single didgets :) 

No I've decided to do a long bunting with the letters of the alphabet on to go along a wall or two in her nursery, if we ever get it finished. I'll do something else with her name on I think.

I'm still cutting it all out but I'll post it when it's done :)


----------



## MrsDuck

This is as far as I've got with it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsDuck

Cupcake how did you do it all by hand? its taking ages to cut it all out, but at least once I've got all the pieces cut out the stitching will be nice and quick :) 

Bailey how is df getting on with his new job?


----------



## cupcake1981

It looks fab.

It takes me a week Hun by hand! Lots of patience!


----------



## MrsDuck

OMG and your fingers must kill :(


----------



## ttcbabyisom

:wave: EVERYONE!

playing catch up now!!! I'm way behind!

AFM: My IUI is tomorrow. Some of you know that from FB but for those that don't, everything has gone perfect so far this cycle. Meds went well, injections too, ultrasound mid-cycle showed 3 mature follies, bloodwork showed a perfect number of E2, DH did good with my trigger shot last night and we are ready for tomorrow! I feel really positive so far this cycle. Now...to keep that up for this upcoming DREADED 2WW!!!

:hugs: to all of you!!!


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> OMG and your fingers must kill :(

MrsD, you're in single digits!!! OMG!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Thanks hun and I really do have everything crossed for you, I really hope this is your month xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Good luck tomorrow ttc! Got everything crossed for you!!! 

Mrs d how's you getting on Hun? How's the house?

Df is loving his new job, he's out of the house even more now though :-(


----------



## MrsDuck

Look at you at 21 weeks already :) 
I'm good thanks, our bathroom is almost finished, just waiting on the tiles arriving next week then that will be our first room done yay. Our boiler and hot water cylinder arrives next week too so then we will be on mains water whoo hoo :) 

Glad df likes his new job and hopefully he won't be messed around so much with his days off, boo to him being away from home more though :( 

Your bundles that you are selling of emilias old clothes look adorable, shame I don't live closer to you or else I'd be buying it all :) 

Are you ok you've been so quiet lately, not like you at all :(


----------



## baileybubs

Aw good I'm glad it's all getting there with the house! Must be a relief to see it all coming together! How's the water now? Not still green is it??

I'm ok, just been finding this pregnancy really hard. I just honestly feel like I want to sleep and rest all the time which is of course impossible!! Df keeps saying stuff like "go to bed earlier" or "why don't you nap when Emilia does" but if I go to bed earlier I just lie there awake and Emilia doesn't nap long enough for me to fall asleep lol! Plus I have to admit I'm feeling a bit lonely. I know a lot of it's hormones but it's so hard sometimes not to feel low! 
Although I am very excited about this little bundle being a boy and looking forward to the 4d scan! 
I'm actually considering cutting down my work hours now coz I work mainly evenings when Emilia's asleep and I could be resting rather than working lol! 

Aww you'll love getting all the clothes together mrs d, have you bought many yet? I really loved washing them all and hanging them to dry last time. I have to admit there were a few of Emilia's newborn things I couldn't part with! 
It's a shame I couldn't have sent them to you mrs d, there was an abundance of pink though coz I've kept any gender neutral ones of course!


----------



## MrsDuck

Yeah water still green and my hair is getting greener each time I wash it :/ mains should be in next week though yay

Aw hun I feel for you I really can, I can't imagine doing this with a baby, the lack of sleep is killing me but I suppose it's natures way of preparing me for when baby arrives. 

Are you doing too much? Looking after emilia during the day and then working all night, I'm not surprised you are shattered. At least when df comes home after working all day he is only looking after her while she's in bed, no feeding or entertaining required, far less tiring 

When is your scan? I've managed to wangle another one in 3 weeks time yay

Aw sorry you feel a bit lonely I suppose you have now moved further away from family :( 

I haven't really bought many clothes for baby as I keep being given hand me downs from friends that are practically brand new, just a few bits I couldn't resist back in the January sales. I saw you went shopping today, did you buy anything nice? Your baby stuff you are selling looks lovely, I'm sure you'll sell it all soon which will give you extra pennies xx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh god I don't know how you've managed with that green water!! 

Aw yeah there's nothing wrong with hand me downs at all coz sometimes they grow out of clothes so quickly! What I am doing is selling her smaller clothes so I can buy a bundle of 12-18 month ones. I did buy her some new shoes today though although why I don't know coz she doesn't keep them on for long!


----------



## MrsDuck

I know, half the stuff has still got labels in as their babies have grown before they got to wear it. 

Aw new shoes, cute. How is her walking coming along? 

Is your next scan at 27 weeks?


----------



## MrsDuck

Ooh I forgot to say I had to commit to maternity leave today so I'm on ml as of 14th March yay


----------



## baileybubs

She's funny mrs d coz she'll throw herself off the sofa and bed, but try and get her to stand without holding onto something and she's terrified lol! She'll walk with her walker or with someone holding her hands but is yet to find the confidence to do it alone! Every now and again I can get her to stand unaided but she looks at me like "mummy hold onto me" and starts to sit down so she doesn't fall lol. So we've still not bought her any proper shoes coz it could still be ages before she gets it lol!

Yeah my scan is 27 weeks, I'm looking forward to it but unsure whether we can really afford it. Df really really needs to get on with his driving coz otherwise we are gonna be screwed coz at the mo his boss picks him up 4 days a week and I have to run him and pick him up the other day (which is a pain enough!) but his boss is moving in above the restaurant coz there's a flat. He needs to be able to drive himself! So I just keep thinking maybe that £80 would be better spent on his driving, confused!!

Yay for mat leave starting soon!! Are you ready for it now? I'm either finishing at 35 weeks but cutting my hours down til then, or finishing at 32 weeks. I think it's gonna depend what happens with df's work when I go, coz they want him to change days off at the mo which again is a bloody pain! 

How many weeks do you have left then? Is it just 3?


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw she'll get there, the hard bottom of her new shoes might help :) 

If you cancel your private one will you have anymore nhs ones, or would that be it until he arrives? 

What a bummer about df losing his lift, I suppose you haven't had your licence long enough to b able to take him out for extra lessons :( it's tough being on ml money wise, we are just calculating how much we are going to have to spend each month aaaargh too much to do on the house really for me to be on ml :( 

Oh no I thought his new job was going to be much better, I can't believe they are chopping and changing his days off already :( 

Our government mat pay says you have to go on mat leave between 11 and 6 weeks before the week baby is due otherwise you don't get the 'before' pay as it's assumed that you are carrying on working so I'm going at 6 weeks before, that's in 2 weeks. I would have preferred to keep working and earning proper money for longer but I'm sure in a couple of weeks I'll be glad of the time off

How is Emilia? Any better today?


----------



## baileybubs

Hey mrs d sorry I didn't reply, having a few tough days! How are you? How long til ML now? Strange how you have to go on it before 34 weeks! Although I've now decided to go at 32 weeks coz I'm just tiring myself out having Emilia all day then working 3 evenings a week.


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Aw she'll get there, the hard bottom of her new shoes might help :)
> 
> If you cancel your private one will you have anymore nhs ones, or would that be it until he arrives?
> 
> What a bummer about df losing his lift, I suppose you haven't had your licence long enough to b able to take him out for extra lessons :( it's tough being on ml money wise, we are just calculating how much we are going to have to spend each month aaaargh too much to do on the house really for me to be on ml :(
> 
> Oh no I thought his new job was going to be much better, I can't believe they are chopping and changing his days off already :(
> 
> Our government mat pay says you have to go on mat leave between 11 and 6 weeks before the week baby is due otherwise you don't get the 'before' pay as it's assumed that you are carrying on working so I'm going at 6 weeks before, that's in 2 weeks. I would have preferred to keep working and earning proper money for longer but I'm sure in a couple of weeks I'll be glad of the time off
> 
> How is Emilia? Any better today?

MrsD, woohoo for mat leave soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Aw bailey :hugs: I can tell all is not good with you at the moment :( you aren't your normal cheery chatty self :( I hope you are ok xxx

2 days of work left whoo hoo

Ttc a week left til testing yay


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Aw bailey :hugs: I can tell all is not good with you at the moment :( you aren't your normal cheery chatty self :( I hope you are ok xxx
> 
> 2 days of work left whoo hoo
> 
> Ttc a week left til testing yay

Yep, Wednesday will be here before I know it! :happydance:


----------



## MrsDuck

Im excited for you ttc, I've really got everything crossed for you that this is it :happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbabyisom

MrsDuck said:


> Im excited for you ttc, I've really got everything crossed for you that this is it :happydance: xx

Thank you. Me too MrsD! It has to be my turn!


----------



## Leinzlove

5 days! Can't wait for you to test! I feel so good... about this cycle! Eeeek!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Since when has this thread, been so quiet. Nothing to even stalk. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsDuck

I know Leinz it's never been this quiet :(


----------



## baileybubs

Weird isn't it? I've been super busy lately so not really been on bnb much. How is everyone?


----------



## AmyB1978

It's been forever since I posted here, and I'm going to apologize to everyone still waiting for their rainbow babies because I have my beautiful Emily... But...

My god I still miss my Sadie (the baby we miscarried) sometimes... I imagine our family with both girls... I feel like she is Emily's sister even though I only carried her a short while... I don't think my husband feels the same way. I think she watches out for Emily... She comes to us as ladybugs and butterflies and I swear their souls touched and Emily knows her sister. She's a part of my heart and sometimes, randomly, I ache for her. 

I feel stupid and weak and selfish... I have a beautiful daughter, I should just "get over it" but sometimes I'm just. Not over it and I miss her.


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitely don't feel selfish or apologize. I too, miss the baby I lost. I'm sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw Amy I'm sorry Hun I didn't see that you had posted in here. And of course it's not selfish or wrong, I often wonder if Emilia would have an older sister but think that she has a guardian angel instead. Of course you are still allowed to feel sad.


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks ladies!


----------

